# Current Listening Vol VIII [2022]



## Art Rock

*Current Listening Vol VIII*

A new thread for the same subject matter.

The previous thread, Current Listening Vol VII, has become another huge file and slow to load. Since this particular thread is the most popular one on the site, we have created this new volume to continue posting.

Links to previous Current Listening threads:
Current Listening Vol I
Current Listening Vol II
Current Listening Vol III
Current Listening Vol IV
Current Listening Vol V
Current Listening Vol VI
Current Listening Vol VII


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Lt. Kije Suite*

Wow, Volume VIII? I'm glad this is still going. I've received a ton of references in the Current Listening thread to recordings to acquire and also many to avoid.


----------



## Bourdon

*Graduation Ball*


----------



## eljr

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1, Symphony No. 3 - The Schoenberg Effect

Notos Quartett

This is superb chamber music playing. If you love Brahms's chamber music, here's a brand new example. As for the symphonies, it might change the way you listen. - The Guardian, 29th April 2021, 5 out of 5 stars
Release Date: 16th Apr 2021
Catalogue No: 19439848002
Label: Sony
Length: 72 minutes
Nominated - Chamber Music
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Chamber Music


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> *Current Listening Vol VIII*
> 
> A new thread for the same subject matter.
> 
> The previous thread, Current Listening Vol VII, has become another huge file and slow to load. Since this particular thread is the most popular one on the site, we have created this new volume to continue posting.
> 
> Links to previous Current Listening threads:
> Current Listening Vol I
> Current Listening Vol II
> Current Listening Vol III
> Current Listening Vol IV
> Current Listening Vol V
> Current Listening Vol VI
> Current Listening Vol VII


I like the idea of starting a new thread for the new year very much!

I never noticed if you have done this before but if not, might I suggest this would be a great idea. Run the listening to thread from start to finish of year each year.

Thanks!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Nielsen
Symphony No. 2, Op. 16 "The Four Temperaments"
San Francisco SO
Blomstedt*


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Friedrich Fasch: Ouverture-Suite in G major for 2 Oboes, Bassoon, Strings & B.c FWV K:G16

played by La Stravaganza Köln


----------



## Rogerx

Prussian and Austrian Marches

Berlin Philharmonic Wind Ensemble, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Vasks

*Boyce - Overture to "Shepherd's Lottery" [aka Symphony #4] (Pinnock/Archiv)
C.P.E. Bach - Rondo in C minor, Wq 59, #4 (Pletnev/DG)
W.A. Mozart - String Quartet #20, K.499 (Eder/Naxos)
J.C. Bach - Symphony in E-flat for Double Orchestra, Op.18 #1 (Halstead/cpo)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Dvořák*

Slavonic Dances
Czech Suite Op.39
Polonaise
Polka


----------



## Musicaterina

Christoph Graupner: Cantata "Gott sei uns gnädig" GWV 110941

Soprano I & II: Amaryllis Dieltiens & Elisabeth Scholl
Tenor I & II: Lothar Blum & Reinoud van Mechelen 
Baritone: Stefan Geyer

Chorus: Ex Tempore

Orchestra: Mannheim Hofkapelle

Conductor: Florian Heyerick


----------



## Auferstehen

*SIBELIUS J*

S No 4 in A min Op 63

Comparing

Utah S O - Abravanel M
Helsinki P O - Berglund P
CBSO - Rattle Sir S
NBC S O - Toscanini A (1940) *REHEARSAL*
NBC S O - Toscanini A (1940)

Mario


----------



## eljr

John Luther Adams: Arctic Dreams

Robin Lorentz (violin), Ron Lawrence (viola), Michael Finckel (cello), Robert Black (double bass)

Synergy Vocals

...yet another magical manifestation from a seemingly inexhaustible well. - Fanfare, September/October 2021
Release Date: 16th Jul 2021
Catalogue No: CB0060
Label: Cold Blue Music
Length: 43 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quintet in C major, Op. 29
Leipziger Streichquartett with Barbara Buntrock

Such a wonderful performance and recording! The Leipzigers plus Ms. Buntrock have made me a fan of this piece.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Haydn: The Seven Last Words

Talich Quartet


----------



## eljr

Biber: The Rosary Sonatas

Rachel Podger (violin), Marcin Świątkiewicz (harpsichord/organ), Jonathan Manson (cello/viola da gamba), David Miller (theorbo/archlute)

it stretches the instrument and the violinist to the limit. For this recording Rachel Podger uses the same instrument throughout, putting it through the pain, as part of the fascination for her... - CD Review, 17th October 2015 More…
Release Date: 16th Oct 2015
Catalogue No: CCSSA37315
Label: Channel
Length: 2 hours 13 minutes

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2015
Winner - Baroque Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2016
Winner - Baroque Instrumental


----------



## Bkeske

Listening and watching the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall. New Years Eve concert. Seems Kiril tested for COVID, so a new conductor, Lahav Shani, was brought in at the last moment, and program changed a bit.

Happy New Years Eve to all.

View attachment 162542

View attachment 162543


----------



## Coach G

This morning I'm listening to the incredible Yo-Yo Ma:

1. *Richard Strauss*: _Don Quixote_; *Schoenberg*: _Cello Concerto Freely Adapted from a Harpsichord Concerto by Matthias Georg Monn_ (Yo-Yo Ma with Seiji Ozawa and the Boston Symphony Orchestra) recording in Boston, Massachusetts 1985, Columbia Masterworks
2. *Barber*: _Cello Concerto_; *Britten*: _Cello Symphony_ (Yo-Yo Ma w/David Zinman and the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra) recorded in Baltimore, Maryland 1988, Columbia Masterworks
3. *John Tavener*: _The Protecting Veil_; _Wake Up and Die_ (Yo-Yo Ma w/David Zinman and the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra) recorded in Baltimore 1996, Sony Classical
4. *John Williams*: _Cello Concerto_; _Elegy for Cello and Orchestra_; _Three Pieces for Solo Cello_; _Heartwood_ (Yo-Yo Ma/John Williams and the Arts Orchestra of Los Angeles except for _Three Pieces for Solo Cello_, which is just Yo-Yo Ma) Recorded in Culver City, California 2002 Sony Entertainment
5. *"Obrigado Brazil"* featuring various popular and classical compositions by Brazilian composers; performed with various musicians specializing in popular, jazz, and popular Brazilian music. Recording in Roslindale, Massachusetts and in New York City 2002, Sony Classical



































I didn't mean to listen to these discs in chronological order. It just happened that way. Anyway, I start with the best part: where Yo-Yo Ma joins forces with Seiji Ozawa in a vibrant rendition of Richard Strauss' colorful tone poem, _Don Quixote_, that comes as close as we get to a Richard Strauss cello concerto (as close as Berlioz' wonderful _Harold in Italy_ comes to being a viola concerto!). We then move on the Schoenberg _Cello Concerto_ and do not be frightened because here the severe apostle of twelve-tone music just reworks and transcribes a very pleasant Classical-era harpsichord concerto by one Matthias Georg Monn for cello and orchestra. This is followed by Ma and maestro David Zinman taking on the Barber _Cello Concerto_ and the Britten _Cello Symphony_; two early Modern composers from opposite sides of the Atlantic Ocean who each composed in a style that is lyrical and tonal. And Ma took on a lot with the _Cello Symphony_, as it was composed for, and first recorded by, the great Mstislav Rostropovich in a classic and definitive recording. Ma, however, does just fine as he neither attempts to imitate Rostropovich's sad, Russian style; nor fails to live up to the integrity of this Britten masterpiece. Next up, Yo-Yo Ma stays on with David Zinman with the music of John Tavener which is very original, distinct, and curiously "English". While Tavener certainly shows influence from the minimalist style; there is also a sense of solemnity, reverence, and meditative feeling; more along the lines of Henryk Gorecki or Arvo Part, as opposed to Philip Glass or John Adams. We then go from east coast to west coast, where Ma joins John Williams of _Star Wars_ fame in some straight-up classical works composed specifically for Yo-Yo Ma and each time I sample this disc I like it more and more. While Williams deserves his rightful place as America's cinema composer par excellence, he is also no hack, and Williams can hold his own composing profound and urgent classical music like the best of them. While Williams _Cello Concerto_ is very innovative, the _Elegy for Cello and Orchestra_ is particularly beautiful. We end with one of Yo-Yo Ma's many crossover adventures, and one that I approached with some trepidation as I imagined that the sad, soulful quality of the cello would weigh down the bright and tropical flavors of Brazilian music; but Ma and friends deliver a program of Brazilian music that manages to serve up the spicy flavor of Brazilian music while also maintaining a sense of elegance that is inherently classical in it's essence.


----------



## Eramire156

*Dances of Old Vienna 
Franz Schubert - Johann Strauss - Joseph Lanner









Willi Boskovsky 
Boskovsky Ensemble 

Recorded March & November 1967*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162549


*Johannes Brahms*

String Quartet in B flat major, op. 67
String Quartet in C minor, op. 51 no. 1

Takács Quartet

2008


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Sibelius*

Karelia Suite


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony no.2 'Resurrection' (1888-1894)
Yvonne Kenny, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, Klaus Tennstedt - _1 hour 34 minutes

_


----------



## Bkeske

The Berlin Philharmonic was wonderful today. Very nice.

just arrived in the mail. My Cleveland/Szell LP collection is almost complete with this, may have a couple others yet.

Szell conducts Two Musical Fables. Kodály - Háry János Suite & Prokofiev - Lieutenant Kijé Suite. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks, date unknown, but believe very early 70's.

View attachment 162551


----------



## Bkeske

Staying with Szell and the Clevelanders….

Szell conducts 'Two Favorite Suites'. Bizet - L'Arlesienne Suite, No. 1 & Grieg - Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1966.

View attachment 162552


----------



## Knorf

*Elliott Carter*: _Epigrams_ for piano trio
Isabelle Faust, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Pierre-Laurent Aimard

This is exceptional music even for late-period Carter. It's gorgeous and endlessly fascinating; I'm quite sure I'll never tire of listening to it! It's also a perfect break after listening to so much Beethoven.


----------



## perempe

I have to sleep 16 times to hear my next BFO concert:
SCHUMANN:
OVERTURE TO MANFRED, OP. 115
PIANO CONCERTO IN A MINOR, OP. 54
SYMPHONY NO. 4 IN D MINOR, OP. 120

CONDUCTOR
MAREK JANOWSKI
FEATURING
FRANCESCO PIEMONTESI (piano)


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Béla Bartók *- String quartet No.5 (1934)

Vegh Quartet. Recorded 1954 - _circa 29 minutes
_


----------



## perempe

Bkeske said:


> The Berlin Philharmonic was wonderful today. Very nice.
> 
> just arrived in the mail. My Cleveland/Szell LP collection is almost complete with this, may have a couple others yet.
> 
> Szell conducts Two Musical Fables. Kodály - Háry János Suite & Prokofiev - Lieutenant Kijé Suite. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks, date unknown, but believe very early 70's.
> 
> View attachment 162551


I love Háry János (, especially the intermezzo). The only aria I can sing is Marci's drinking song (O, mely sok hal). I can sing it better than the one who sings it in Erkel Theatre; ok I'm about 20 years younger.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Brahms Double Concerto in A Minor. The Cleveland Orchestra with Oistrach & Rostropovich. Angel reissue, 1980's, originally 1969.

View attachment 162553


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Béla Bartók - String Quartet No.1 (1909) op.7
*
Ragazze Quartet
Label: Channel Classics - _circa 31 minutes

_


----------



## Bkeske

perempe said:


> I love Háry János (, especially the intermezzo). The only aria I can sing is Marci's drinking song (O, mely sok hal). I can sing it better than the one who sings it in Erkel Theatre; ok I'm about 20 years younger.


Got me beat. I can't sing at all


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Béla Bartók - String quartet No.3 (1927)
*
Rubin Quartet
Label: Brilliant Classics - _circa 16 minutes 
_


----------



## HenryPenfold

I worked it out


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Quartet No. 2*

Mr. Penfold reminded me that it's been quite a while since I've listened to any Bartok quartets. The Lindsays haven't been my favorite recording, but I haven't listened enough to know why. Maybe I'll figure something out either way.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Tchaikovsky - Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 / Borodin - Polovetsian Dances From "Prince Igor" / Rimsky-Korsakov - Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34 / Mussorgsky - Dawn On The Moskva River From "Khovantchina" (Prelude To Act 1). The Cleveland Orchestra. Odyssey reissue 1970's, originally 1958.

View attachment 162557


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Béla Bartók - String quartet No.4 (1928)
*
Juilliard Quartet
Label: Sony - recorded 1963 - _circa 24 minutes
_
This is an amazing performance!


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Béla Bartók - String quartet No.6 (1939)
*
Guarneri Quartet
Label: Newton Classics - _circa 29 minutes
_


----------



## Malx

Back to Mahler Symphonies, the sequence arriving at number seven.

*Mahler, Symphony No 7 - Chicago SO, James Levine. *

An excellent performance.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> re post #33, I seem to have attached something (a thumbnail of the ragazze cd from earlier). anyone know how to delete it? I can't seem to do it through editing the post


If you go into edit and click 'Go Advanced' scroll down you should see a box 'manage attachments' you should be able to remove it from there.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I've never heard that recording. I am a long-time fan of Abbado's Chicago M7 and I can't see it ever being displaced as my no.1 M7. But I like nearly every recording I've ever heard from Levine, so his Chicago performance would be interesting for me



Malx said:


> Back to Mahler Symphonies, the sequence arriving at number seven.
> 
> *Mahler, Symphony No 7 - Chicago SO, James Levine. *
> 
> An excellent performance.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162558


*Peter Tchaikovsky*

1812 Overture, op. 49
Marche Slave, op. 31
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Capriccio Italien, op. 45
Hamlet Fantasy Overture, op. 67

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein

recorded 1957-1970, compilation 2004

* * * Happy New Year! * * *


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> If you go into edit and click 'Go Advanced' scroll down you should see a box 'manage attachments' you should be able to remove it from there.


Thanx Malx, that's what I did!


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Thanx Malx, that's what I did!


Oops missed your post stating you had solved the issue.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Wagner - Prelude And Love-Death From "Tristan Und Isolde" / Die Meistersinger Von Nurnberg: Prelude / Tannhäuser: Overture. The Cleveland Orchestra. Epic 1962

View attachment 162559


----------



## Tempesta

Anton Bruckner Symphony no. 3







Jaap van Zweden / Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 2*

This is an inexpensive download from Supraphon. David Hurwitz trashes Leinsdorf's recordings of the Prokofiev symphonies, but so far, they sound fine to me. But then again, I'm not a Prokofiev expert.


----------



## Malx

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 1 ' Winter Dreams' - Boston SO, Michael Tilson Thomas.*

I have the disc in this box.


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: Music for the Royal Fireworks HWV 351

played by the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment & Freiburger Barockorchester conducted by Gottfried von der Goltz


----------



## haziz

*NOT SEEN.* Steller's Sea Eagle. So I try to chase the Steller's Sea Eagle that was seen in Eastern Massachusetts 10 days ago, very, very far from where it is supposed to be. I couldn't try to chase it earlier due to work and other commitments. Naturally I _did not_ see it.









On the drive home, for consolation and entertainment:
*
Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3* 'Eroica'
_Staatskapelle Dresden - Herbert Blomstedt_










https://www.nytimes.com/2021/11/05/science/stellers-sea-eagle.html

https://www.sciencealert.com/specta...d-a-thousand-miles-from-home-in-massachusetts

https://www.npr.org/2021/12/21/1066...veling-around-north-america-for-more-than-a-y


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Beethoven - Leonore Overture No. 1 / Leonore Overture No. 2	/ Leonore Overture No. 3 / Overture To "Fidelio". The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1967.

View attachment 162563


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> Szell conducts Beethoven - Leonore Overture No. 1 / Leonore Overture No. 2 / Leonore Overture No. 3 / Overture To "Fidelio". The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1967.
> 
> View attachment 162563


I love those performances!


----------



## Tempesta

Bruckner Symphony 4 
Original Version
















Bayerisches Staatsorchester · Kent Nagano


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> This is an inexpensive download from Supraphon. David Hurwitz trashes Leinsdorf's recordings of the Prokofiev symphonies, but so far, they sound fine to me. But then again, *I'm not a Prokofiev expert*.


And _neither is he!_

Hurwitz trashes everything Leinsdorf accomplished, and it's just ridiculous.

One of my favorite Prokofiev Fifths in recent years has come from Sakari Oramo, and Hurwitz trashed it, too, rather crassly and using descriptions that made me seriously doubt he had actually listened to it. In any case, I certainly trust my ears and mind vastly more than his, and, based on what I've seen you write here on Talk Classical, so should you.

Do yourself a favor, and in the very least, just disregard Hurwitz's negativity.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Hurwitz trashes everything Leinsdorf accomplished, and it's just ridiculous.
> 
> Do yourself a favor, and in the very least, just disregard Hurwitz's negativity.


Yes, absolutely.

And I'll say that I adore Leinsdorf's 1961 Met Ring, Decca studio Walküre, 1940 Met Walküre with Melchior & Flagstad, LSO Salome with Montserrat Caballe, Richard Lewis, et al and how lucky we are that he recorded Korngold's Dead City ..............


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Sarah Fox (soprano), Philharmonia Orchestra, Lorin Maazel.*

I'm tettering on the brink of pushing the buy button on this set - if I'm being polite Maazel's tempos are 'considered or measured', many may say sluggish but somehow they enable a unique feel and flavour to these often recorded symphonies to come through. I do like different takes on works, why have 10 recordings in the same style? 
The other thing that crosses my mind is I haven't bought anything this year so far, so why not 










Edit - plus they are well recorded - button pressed.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Schumann - Symphony No. 2 In C Major. The Cleveland Orchestra. Epic 1962

View attachment 162566


----------



## Bkeske

HenryPenfold said:


> I love those performances!


They are wonderful. Happy New Year Henry


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> They are wonderful. Happy New Year Henry


indeed, they are!

Happy new year Bkeske


----------



## opus55

William Schuman: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 5
Seattle Symphony | Gerard Schwarz


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Strauss - Metamorphosen*
Herbie and the Berliners

I'll listen to something more upbeat later, but Strauss's exquisite, autumnal late work seemed like an appropriate piece of music for solemn rumination on the state of the world throughout the last two years, and bittersweet promises of light and hope as we move into 2022. Happy New Year to all my fellow music enthusiasts on TC!


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Barber - Concerto For Piano And Orchestra, Op. 38 & Schuman - A Song Of Orpheus. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1964

View attachment 162567


----------



## opus55

Karol Szymanowski

Violin Sonata, Op.9
Chee-Yun, violin | Akira Eguchi, piano










Symphony No.3, Op.27, "Song of the Night"
Wieslaw Ochman, tenor
Polish Radio Chorus of Krakow
Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra | Jerzy Semkow


----------



## Rogerx

Silvesterkonzert Staatskapelle Dresden

Program

Gottfried Huppertz
Excerpts from the suite for the film "Metropolis" (1927)

Ralph Erwin
"I kiss your hand, Madame" from the film of the same name (1929)
Werner Richard Heymann
"There's only one time, that won't come back" from the film "The Congress Dances" (1931)

Anton Profes
"What is Maier doing in the Himalayas?" Based on an arrangement by Marek Weber

Werner Richard Heymann
»Somewhere in the world« from the film »A blond dream«

George Gershwin
"Rhapsody in Blue"

Leonello Casucci
"Just a Gigolo"

George Gershwin
"Someone to Watch Over Me" from the musical "Oh, Kay!"
"I Got Rhythm" from the musical "Girl Crazy"

Johann Strauss (son), arr. Ralph Benatzky
"In Hispania's hot summer country" from the revue operetta "Casanova"
"I stand by you - I love you" from the revue operetta "Casanova"

Franz Lehár
"O girl, my girl" from the operetta "Friederike"
"All my feelings, all my longings" from the operetta "Friederike"

Marek Weber
"The jazz band" Foxtrot "from the operetta" The Duchess of Chicago "is already playing in heaven, based on an arrangement by
Marek Weber

Paul Abraham
"Toujours l'amour" from "Ball in the Savoy"
"Are you loyal to me" from "Ball in the Savoy"

Enrique Santeugini
Paso doble "For you, Rio Rita" based on an arrangement by Marek Weber

Ralph Benatzky
Medley from the Singspiel "Im Weisse Rößl"

Recording: December 31 2021 - Semperoper | Dresde
Director:
Duration: 01:30

Staatskapelle Dresden
Christian Thielemann (Conductor)
Igor Levit (Piano)
Hanna-Elisabeth Müller (Soprano)
Saimir Pirgu (Tenor)

--------------------------

---------------------------------



The programme has been partly changed and is now as follows:
Johann Strauss Die Fledermaus: Overture
Max Bruch Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 1 in G minor, op. 26
Janine Jansen violin
Fritz Kreisler: Liebesleid
Janine Jansen violin
Igor Stravinsky The Firebird, Suite No. 2 (1919 version)
Maurice Ravel: La Valse

Two items replaced on the programme are Erich Wolfgang Korngold's Much Ado About Nothing overture and parts of Richard Strauss' orchestral suite Schlagobers.
This on ZDF ( Germany)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 and Moments Musicaux D780

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> *Béla Bartók - String quartet No.4 (1928)
> *
> Juilliard Quartet
> Label: Sony - recorded 1963 - _circa 24 minutes
> _
> This is an amazing performance!


Still one of the finist available in my opinion and the first set I bought.


----------



## Gothos

------------------------


----------



## ribonucleic

Pärt - Fratres (The 12 Cellists of the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)









A somber farewell to a dismal year. May the next be better for us all.


----------



## opus55

J.S. Bach: BWV 1067, 1032, 1044
James Galway, flute
Wurttembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn | Jorg Faeber










Tchaikovsky: String Sextet in D minor, Op.70 "Souvenir de Florence"
Endellion String Quartet | Tim Boulton, viola | Robert Cohen, cello


----------



## Rogerx

CD1

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 3 'Eroica' & 6 'Pastoral'

Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Hermann Scherchen


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> And _neither is he!_
> 
> Hurwitz trashes everything Leinsdorf accomplished, and it's just ridiculous.
> 
> One of my favorite Prokofiev Fifths in recent years has come from Sakari Oramo, and Hurwitz trashed it, too, rather crassly and using descriptions that made me seriously doubt he had actually listened to it. In any case, I certainly trust my ears and mind vastly more than his, and, based on what I've seen you write here on Talk Classical, so should you.
> 
> Do yourself a favor, and in the very least, just disregard Hurwitz's negativity.


Yes, the best advice is to ignore what Hurwitz says and listen with one's own ears. Leinsdorf was a fantastic conductor. Like, for example, his recording of Korngold's _Die Tote Stadt_ is still _the_ reference recording for that opera. Also, his recording of Strauss' _Salome_ may very well be the best one I've ever heard. That Prokofiev cycle also isn't too shabby either. Anyway, there's many examples of where this conductor has risen to the occasion and given us a performance to cherish. Hurwitz is a moron, but, most of all, he's a troll who uses YouTube as a way bitch and moan about what he doesn't like instead of giving educated, well-argued criticism that actually _respects_ the artist in question. If he doesn't like it, then it's trash --- quite simply, he's a charlatan of the highest order!


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Hindemith
String Trio No. 2
Trio Zimmermann*


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Volume 1

Alina Ibragimova (violin) & Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 1 in D major, Op. 12 No. 1
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 4 in A minor, Op. 23
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 7 in C minor, Op. 30 No. 2
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 8 in G major, Op. 30 No. 3


----------



## Rogerx

I am going to set the table:
New years day lunch with the guest and watching this.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> I am going to set the table:
> New years day lunch with the guest and watching this.


And for breakfast??? :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

My first music this year starting with Mozart CD 5


----------



## Art Rock

Gerard Schurmann: Film Music (BBC Philharmonic, Rumba, Chandos)

I already had a few of Rumba's film music CD's on Chandos, so when I saw this at bargain price some time ago I snapped it up, even though I had never heard of the composer - and to be honest, the same holds for the movies for which this music was composed. To my ears, this may not be the most interesting music, but it still sounds good, and is worth a spin.

ETA: "Rumba" was a typo, but I left it in.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> The other thing that crosses my mind is I haven't bought anything this year so far, so why not


:lol:

That tickled me!


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Happy New Year to everyone - or after the trials and tribulations of 2020 and 2021 which have affected us all in varying degrees perhaps I should be saying A Hopefully Happier New Year to everyone.

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part five for this morning and early afternoon.

Violin Sonata [no.3] in F WoO (1838):










String Quartet no.3 in D op.44 no.1 (1838):
String Quartet no.4 in E-minor op.44 no.2 (1837 - rev. 1839):
String Quartet no.5 in E-flat op.44 no.3 (1838):










Cello Sonata no.1 in B-flat op.45 (1838):










Piano Trio no.1 in D-minor op.49 (1839):


----------



## Skakner

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> A Happy New Year to everyone - or after the trials and tribulations of 2020 and 2021 which have affected us all in varying degrees perhaps I should be saying *A Hopefully Happier New Year to everyone.*
> 
> Felix Mendelssohn - various works part five for this morning and early afternoon.
> 
> Violin Sonata [no.3] in F WoO (1838):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.3 in D op.44 no.1 (1838):
> String Quartet no.4 in E-minor op.44 no.2 (1837 - rev. 1839):
> String Quartet no.5 in E-flat op.44 no.3 (1838):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cello Sonata no.1 in B-flat op.45 (1838):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Trio no.1 in D-minor op.49 (1839):


Let us hope so


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Finishing the Cataloque with Livre 7


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert - Songs (Felicity Lott, Graham Johnson, The Hyperion Schubert Edition, CD 19)

Almost half way through this amazing collection. I play them over a period 4-6 months to avoid overdosing on the genre. This disc has a theme of flowers and water, with some beautiful songs, and Felicity Lott is outstanding.


----------



## perempe

Rogerx said:


> I am going to set the table:
> New years day lunch with the guest and watching this.


The broadcast is terrible, they show dancers, horses and the hall instead of the orchestra and conductor.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New Years concert from Wien here too.


----------



## Rogerx

elgars ghost said:


> And for breakfast??? :lol:


They ( our guests)don't do breakfast, I had that myself early in the morning.


----------



## Malx

Sorry guys but the Strauss fest' that is the Vienna New Years day concert isn't my thing - so I'll continue my progression through the Mahler symphonies. Now reaching the Symphony that took me the longest to begin to understand, I'm playing the recording that 'broke' the work for me.

*Mahler, Symphony No 8 - Soloists, Choirs, Frankfurt Opernhaus und Museumsorchester, Michael Gielen.*


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 9* 'From the New World'
_Budapest Festival Orchestra - Ivan Fischer_

"Happy" new year everybody! Hopefully this year will prove less interesting than the previous couple of years!


----------



## Rogerx

perempe said:


> The broadcast is terrible, they show dancers, horses and the hall instead of the orchestra and conductor.


I am old enough to remember Willi Boskovsky, those were the days.:angel:


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi & Piazzolla: 8 Seasons

Cecilia Ingénito-Neutsch (narrator), Yury Revich (violin)

Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester, Johannes Schlaefli

Piazzólla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas
Piazzólla: Invierno Porteño
Piazzólla: Otoño Porteña
Piazzólla: Primavera Porteña
Piazzólla: Verano Porteño
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Autumn, RV293
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Spring, RV269
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Summer, RV315
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Winter, RV297


----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> I am old enough to remember Willi Boskovsky, those were the days.:angel:


Now playing:


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

L"Heure Espagnole

*Rimsky Korsakov*

Cappricio Espagnole Op.34


----------



## Art Rock

Friedrich Seitz (1848-1918): Concertos for Violin and Piano Nos. 1-5 (Hyejin Chung and Warren Lee, Naxos)

Seitz was a German Romantic Era composer. He was a violinist who served as a concertmaster, who wrote inter alia eight student concertos for the violin with piano (these are not transcriptions from orchestral violin concertos). It is pleasant music, keeping in mind that these are student pieces, and not written for virtuoso violinists (and pianists).


----------



## Rogerx

CD13

Glière: Symphony 3 "Ilya Murometz"

Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Hermann Scherchen


----------



## eljr

When Do We Dance?

Lise de la Salle (piano)

Musically she's a chameleon, capable of completely changing her colour at the drop of a hat, and that versatility is what makes this new recording such a success...It's a neat idea, which she... - BBC Music Magazine, August 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 4th Jun 2021
Catalogue No: V5468
Label: Naive
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
August 2021
Recording of the Month


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I am going to set the table:


pics are always enjoyed in the what's going on in my life thread or beautiful pics thread.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.5

Great recording


----------



## eljr

perempe said:


> The broadcast is terrible, they show dancers, horses and the hall instead of the orchestra and conductor.


I think a mix is appropriate. I always want shots of the halls. Dancers, I suppose it could work. Horses, not so much. lol

Happy New Year!


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> *Béla Bartók - String Quartet No.1 (1909) op.7
> *
> Ragazze Quartet
> Label: Channel Classics - _circa 31 minutes
> 
> _


just threw this in my queue. :tiphat:


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> just threw this in my queue. :tiphat:


An eminently sensible thing to do .............


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* 'Winter Dreams'
_Boston Symphony Orchestra - Michael Tilson Thomas_


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*J. Strauss, II. - Overture to "Waldmeister" (Boskovsky/London)
J. Strauss, II - Egyptian March (Fiedler/RCA)
Brahms - Hungarian Dances Nos. 3 & 4 (Dorati/Mercury)
Wagner/Dragon - Ode to the Evening Star from "Tannhauser" (Dragon/Capitol)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Dubinushka (Ansermet/London)
Chopin/Stokowski - Prelude in D minor (Stokowski/Columbia)
J. Strauss, II - Blue Danube Waltz (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## ribonucleic

Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier (Kenneth Gilbert, harpsichord)











> Gilbert's Well-Tempered Clavier dates from 1983, has always maintained a high profile and still stands up to the test of time. For those who think these works are dry, academic exercises, listen to these inspired and spontaneous readings and I guarantee you will experience this music 'in a new light'. Gilbert's polished and stylish playing, underpinned by elegance and style, I find irresistible. Ornamentation is unobtrusive and tastefully done. The resonant acoustic of the Musée des Beaux-Arts, Salle Italienne, Chartres allows the contrapuntal lines to be clearly distinguished. Gilbert's instrument is a seventeenth-century Flemish harpsichord that was enlarged by Blanchet and later by Taskin. - MusicWeb International


Music for beginning anew and with frozen snow on the trees.

And while I realize this couldn't be more subjective, I always get the feeling that this Gilbert performance is what Bach's own playing would have sounded like.


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> An eminently sensible thing to do .............


I changed my mind. I instead took inspiration from your spin but chose to queue String Quartets Nos. 3.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162576


*Johann Strauss, Johann Strauss I, Johann Strauss II, Josef Strauss*

New Year's Concert in Vienna 1987

Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## eljr

Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz 85

Work length15:22

Ragazze Quartet

Release Date: 26th Nov 2021


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Oh Sacrum Vivivium
Choir of st John's College Cambridge George Guest

La Nativité du Seigneur

Simon Preston Organ


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hindemith
Sonata for Two Pianos
Piret and Kalle Randalu*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45

Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Eberhard Wächter (baritone)

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## ribonucleic

Shostakovich - Violin Sonata, Op. 134 (Vadium Gluzman, violin; Angela Yoffe, piano)











> The partnership of Gluzman and Yoffe persuasively convey a sparse and austere atmosphere throughout. Their playing is intense in the andante, powerful in the allegretto with a highly emotional interpretation of the closing movement. This is a fine performance. The release is well presented and the BIS engineers have provided a decent sound quality. - MusicWeb International


On a silent morning this bleakly wintry (3° F windchill), late Shostakovich chamber music is indicated.


----------



## eljr

.

https://www.gramophone.co.uk/review/reginald-l-mobley-american-originals

Released: Sept 7 2021


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Brahms: The 2 String Sextets

Talich Quartet


----------



## Eramire156

*First CD of the New Year*

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Die Zauberflöte









Tamino - Ernst Haeflinger
Papageno - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Königin der Nacht - Rita Streich
Sprecher - Kim Borg
Pamina - Maria Stader
Sarastro - Josef Greindl
Monostatos - Martin Vantin
Papagena - Lisa Otto
1er Geharnischter - Howard Vandenburg
2er Geharnischter - Kim Borg
Erste Dame - Marianne Schech
Zweite Dame - Liselotte Losch
Dritte Dame - Margarete Klose
Erster Knabe - Margot Guillaume
Zweiter Knabe - Maria Reith
Dritter Knabe - Diana Eustrati

Ferenc Fricsay
RIAS-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin

*


----------



## ribonucleic

New Year's is a good day for Zauberflöting.


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert - Symphonies 8 and 9 (Staatskapelle Dresden, Sinopoli, DG).

I have these symphonies in different versions as well and picked this one up in the summer at a local thrift shop. Usually I like Sinopoli, but I find him a bit heavy handed here in the 8th (one of my favourite symphonies), while I also have some question marks wrt the recording dynamics. The 9th (not one of my favourite symphonies) on the other hand is to my ears a good rendition, even though I still have some issues with the recording, albeit less than with the 8th.


----------



## eljr

Northscapes

Ieva Jokubaviciute

Release Date: 15th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: DSL-92251
Label: Dorian Sono Luminus
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162580


*Bedřich Smetana*

Má vlast

Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek

2017


----------



## Joe B

Eriks Esenvalds's "A Drop in The Ocean" performed by the Portland State Chamber Choir, Polyphony, and the Latvian Radio Choir:


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez*: _Répons_
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

Now _here's_ a great piece to usher in the New Year! Boulez comforts and entertains me rather more than the J. Strausses.

Best wishes to everyone in the New Year! Stay healthy! Live well!


----------



## Joe B

Now on to Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## Skakner

*Mahler Symphony 3*

Michael Gielen, a great Mahlerian!


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *Pierre Boulez*: _Répons_
> Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez
> 
> Now _here's_ a *great piece *to usher in the New Year! Boulez comforts and entertains me rather more than the J. Strausses.
> 
> Best wishes to everyone in the New Year! Stay healthy! Live well!


Well,it certainly is a aural feast !  Same wishes to you


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: Cello Sonata op. 69

played by Enrico Dindo (violoncello) and Pietro De Maria (pianoforte)


----------



## Knorf

If I get another Mahler cycle, I suspect it will be Gielen.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0012sp3
Tom McKinney plays the best in classical music, with familiar favourites alongside new discoveries and musical surprises.

0915 Playlist starter - listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today.

1010 Song of the Day - harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice.

1030 Playlist reveal - a sequence of music suggested by you in response to our starter today.

1100 Essential Five - the last in this week's series of essential guitar pieces.

1130 Slow Moment - time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartók*

Sonata for two pianos and percussion

Willy Goudswaard,Michael de Roo percussion

This recording needs no commendation


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Schumann - The Complete Songs, Vol. 11 (Hanno Müller-Brachmann et al, Graham Johnson, Hyperion)

Where I'm halfway the Hyperion Schubert songs project, this is the final installment in the Schumann series. Before listening and mainly re-listening to these two series, I would have said I have a clear preference for Schubert as Lieder composer. That still holds, but I have a renewed appreciation for Schumann in this genre as well.


----------



## Tempesta

Schumann: Symphonies Nos. 1-4 / Manfred Overture / Cello Concerto / Piano Concerto















made life-affirming & energized by Hans Vonk


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162583


*Franz Strauss*
- Horn Concerto No. 1, op. 8

*Richard Strauss*
- Horn Concerto No. 1, op. 11
- Horn Concerto No. 2

Steven Gross, horn
Philharmonia Orchestra of Bratislava
Dale Clevenger, conductor

2006


----------



## Bkeske

Artur Rodzinski conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Special Products 1977

View attachment 162584


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part six for the rest of today.

_Psalm CXIV_ [_Da Israel aus Ägypten zog (When Israel out of Egypt came)_] for double mixed choir and orchestra op.51 (1839):










Symphony no.2 [_Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)_] in B-flat for two sopranos, tenor, mixed choir, organ and orchestra op.52 [Text: various biblical sources/Martin Rinkart] (1840):
Symphony no.3 [_Schottisch_] in A-minor for orchestra op.56 (1829-42):










_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book IV_ for piano op.53 (1839-41):
_(6) Kinderstücke_ [_(6) Children's Pieces_] for piano op.72 (1842):


----------



## ribonucleic

D. Scarlatti - Keyboard Sonatas (Andreas Staier, harpsichord)











> The instrument is a 1982 copy of a German harpsichord from around 1740 which was made by Keith Hill from Michigan. It is quite bright-toned but has been effectively captured in realistic early 1990s recorded sound. Staier's technique is prodigious. These are generally fast, highly rhythmic performances in which he exhibits wonderful articulation. Despite relatively little overt interpretation (which these wonderful works generally don't need), the playing on these discs grabs one's attention and never lets go. - MusicWeb International


The cover is naff but Staier is my go-to guy in this music.


----------



## Bkeske

Kiril Kondrashin conducts Shostakovich - The Execution Of Stepan Razin - Poem For Bass, Chorus And Orchestra, Op. 119 & Symphony No. 9 In E Flat Major, Op. 70. Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra. Мелодия 1977, USSR release

View attachment 162586


----------



## jim prideaux

Litton's recording of Prokofiev's 7th that he made with the Bergen P.O.

Have enjoyed this symphony since first hearing Previn's recording years ago.......a symphony that can appear under appreciated, this recording and performance is impressive and could well encourage any listener to reconsider their opinion of this work......recommended!


----------



## Art Rock

William Alwyn - Symphony 3, Violin concerto (London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox, Lydia Mordkovitch, Chandos)

For the Saturday Symphony thread. In my memory all five Alwyn symphonies are worthwhile but not outstanding - but it's been a while since I last played them. Listening to the first movement of the third symphony again, my reaction was that this is probably still a reasonably fair personal judgment. However, I must say that the second movement is very good indeed - better than I remembered. At times I get vague associations with Shostakovich's sound world, also in the third movement, which is also very good. An interesting symphony, good choice for the Saturday Symphony tradition - I would rank this symphony one tier higher now (5/6 on the Artrockometer). I will probably line up the other symphonies as well for a re-listen the coming weeks.

The earlier violin concerto is unashamedly neo-romantic, and a joy to listen to, even though it is a bit long.


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10. Berlin Philharmonic. Deutsche Grammophon unknown release date, Italian release, originally 1967

View attachment 162588


----------



## Malx

*Kokkonen, String Quartets Nos 1 & 2 - Sibelius Academy String Quartet.*

After the third quartet was chosen for the string quartet thread I have been prompted to listen to the first two quartets Kokkonen composed.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Symphony No. 41 in C Major, K.551 (Vienna Philharmonic conducted by Leonard Bernstein, live 1984)











> Leonard Bernstein's Late Mozart Symphony recordings come from the 1980s when the market was deluged with "authentic" and "period" style offerings from the likes of Trevor Pinnock and Christopher Hogwood. Bernstein, never a slave to fashion, conjured up some wonderfully "old fashioned" performances, full of rich orchestral sonorities, generous helpings of vibrato, and unabashedly romantic pacing, phrasing, and rubato. That's not to say that Bernstein's renditions are stylistically inappropriate, for it's a palpable sense of joy in music making that comes across most strongly in these readings. Bernstein's rather gentle intro to No. 41 certainly doesn't launch the symphony like a rocket the way George Szell's classic recording does, but he invests the finale with a cocksure grandeur that is thrilling. Artistic Quality: 9, Sound Quality: 9 - Classics Today


While I'm admittedly "receptive" at the moment, this is the first time I've ever felt really engaged with this work. I shall attend with interest to other Bernstein Mozart.


----------



## Eramire156

*Frederic Chopin
Cello Sonata in G minor, op.65

Sergei Prokofiev 
Cello Sonata in C major, op.119*









*Gregor Piatigorsky 
Rudolf Firkušný
*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Dvorák's violin concerto in A minor

Jack Liebeck and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra conducted by Gary Walker


----------



## HerbertNorman

Herbert Von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker

Johannes Brahms 4th Symphony


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Now on to Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


As I scrolled and saw this, I got excited that someone else had found this excellent album. 
Then I saw the post was from you who has brought this and other such music to the site.
I wonder why more folks don't spin this? 
Roger does but other than that, I don't recall anyone else.


----------



## Knorf

*Luigi Boccherini*: Symphonies 
No. 26 in C minor, Op. 41
No. 19 in E-flat major, Op. 35 No. 5
No. 8 in A major, Op. 12 No. 6
No. 27 in D major, Op. 42
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin

It is a unfortunate and unjust quirk of music history, prejudicial myth, and programming short-sightedness that Boccherini's symphonies are largely ignored. They're so wonderful! Terrific album, this.


----------



## Joe B

Jaan-Eik Tulve leading Vox Clamantis in musical settings of psalms and Estonian hymns by Cyrillus Kreek:


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphony No. 1 & Inventions. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1978, Czechoslovakian release.

View attachment 162596


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Danielpour: Ancient Voices

Hila Plitmann (soprano)

Nashville Symphony Orchestra, Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Giancarlo Guerrero, Carl St. Clair


----------



## Bkeske

György Lehel conducts Bartók - Scherzo For Piano & Orchestra / Kossuth / Scherzo From The Symphony In E Flat Major. Magyar Rádió És Televízió Szimfónikus Zenekara. Hungaroton 1982. Edition no. 2 of the Bartók Béla Complete Edition. Hungarian release

View attachment 162597


----------



## pmsummer

THE FEAST OF FOOLS
_La Fête des Fous - Das Narrenfest_
New London Consort
*Philip Pickett* - director

_L'Oiseau-Lyre_


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> As I scrolled and saw this, I got excited that someone else had found this excellent album.
> Then I saw the post was from you who has brought this and other such music to the site.
> I wonder why more folks don't spin this?
> Roger does but other than that, I don't recall anyone else.


Bravo 
Pages and tons of topic's about '' modern'' music. Most are interested in them self. 
If people are interested they are clever enough listen , if not their loss.


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano convertos Nr. 1 & 2

Wilhelm Backhaus,

Karl Böhm


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Cello Sonata in C, Op. 65
Rostropvich / Britten*

From this set -


----------



## Art Rock

Dov Seltzer: Lament For Yitzhak (Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta, Helicon)

Another thrift shop find of some time ago. The DVD was missing, but for 50 cents one can't ask too much.

Dov (Dubi) Seltzer (1932) is a Romanian-born Israeli composer and conductor. Lament for Yitzhak is a Requiem in memory of Israeli statesman Yitzhak Rabin - it was premiered in April 1998. The CD is a recording of the premiere, even though it was released in 2011. Not essential in any way, but an interesting rarity.


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Rogerx

Goldberg Reflections

Niklas Liepe (violin), Nils Liepe (harpsichord, piano), Nikolai Schneider (cello), Anna Lewis (viola), Friedrich Heinrich Kern

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Jamie Phillips

Bach, Johann Sebastian (1685-1750)
Corbett, Sidney (b.1960)
Eggert, Moritz (b.1965)
Gourzi, Konstantia (b.1962)
Kerschek, Wolf (b.1969)
Koncz, Stephan (b.1984)
Rudin, Rolf (b.1961)


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Tannhäuser (Dresden version)

Klaus König (Tannhäuser), Lucia Popp (Elisabeth), Waltraud Meier (Venus), Bernd Weikl (Wolfram), Kurt Moll (Landgraf)et al

Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Bayerischer Rundfunk
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1985-01-13
Recording Venue: 2-13 January 1985/Herkulessaal, Munch, Bavaria


----------



## Auferstehen

*VAUGHAN WILLIAMS R
*
Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis

Comparing

Sinfonia of London - Barbirolli Sir J
LPO - Handley V
NBC S O - Toscanini A (1938)
New Queen's Hall O - Wordsworth B

Mario


----------



## HenryPenfold

Auferstehen said:


> *VAUGHAN WILLIAMS R
> *
> Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis
> 
> Comparing
> 
> Sinfonia of London - Barbirolli Sir J
> LPO - Handley V
> NBC S O - Toscanini A (1938)
> New Queen's Hall O - Wordsworth B
> 
> Mario


Hi Mario

How did the comparison go? Do you have a preference?


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert - Complete Overtures part 1 (Prague Sinfonia, Christian Benda, Naxos)

Being a completionist at heart, I could not resist adding the two Naxos CD's to my Schubert collection about a decade ago. Many of the works are from the start of his career when he was still a teenager. Nothing earth shattering here, just pleasant music for a Sunday morning.


----------



## Malx

I fancied listening to a little Bruckner this morning.

*Bruckner, String Quartet - Zehetmair Quartett.*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I fancied listening to a little Bruckner this morning.
> 
> *Bruckner, String Quartet - Zehetmair Quartett.*


A very interesting looking CD that has escaped me (so far!)


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphonies 1 and 7 (Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein, DG, 2CD)

This is an interesting combination, born out of necessity as Bernstein's Leningrad took 85 minutes, too long for a single CD. It is justly famous. The playful first is very well done, but the 7th is of course the main attraction here. It is my favourite symphony from one of my favourite symphonists, and this is probably the most convincing rendition I've heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 3, 6, 7 & 8

Lorenzo Gatto (violin), Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various Romantic-era opera part four either side of lunch.

_La belle Hélène, ou Le jugement de Paris_ - comic opera in in three acts, parodying the tale from Greek mythology [Libretto: Ludovic Halévy and Henri Meilhac] (1864):










_Samson et Dalila_ - grand opera in three acts op.47, after the biblical episode from _The Book of Judges_ [Libretto: Ferdinand Lemaire] (1867-76):


----------



## Rogerx

CD 29 Schumann: Frauenliebe und Leben/Liederkreis op. 39 -/Respighi: Il tramonto

Sena Jurinac (soprano), Franz Holetschek (piano), Barylli Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Don Quixote Op.35
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche Op.28
Tanz der sieben Schleier (from Salome)


----------



## Merl

Jurowski's excellent 6th. Reminded of this by another thread.


----------



## Auferstehen

HenryPenfold said:


> Hi Mario
> 
> How did the comparison go? Do you have a preference?


Henry,

Greetings! Thanks for asking.

I might as well confess it now.

I'm a fanatic of Toscanini's music-making, and because I guess love really IS blind, IMHO, he cannot put a foot wrong.

There's not much to get wrong in this piece, just that AT seems to get to the heart of it better.

I hope I've answered your question?

Best wishes,

Mario


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale (English Version)

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano)

It's rounded, intensely vocal, intimate, incredibly sophisticated - not the usual, but very welcome, as if the whole thing were an ethereal fairytale...It's your choice which language version... - BBC Music Magazine, December 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 27th Aug 2021
Catalogue No: HMM992671
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 76 minutes
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
December 2021
Recording of the Month
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Editor's Choice

Presto Recording of the Week
27th August 2021


----------



## eljr

Auferstehen said:


> Henry,
> 
> Greetings! Thanks for asking.
> 
> I might as well confess it now.
> 
> I'm a fanatic of Toscanini's music-making, and because I guess love really IS blind, IMHO, he cannot put a foot wrong.
> 
> There's not much to get wrong in this piece, just that AT seems to get to the heart of it better.
> 
> I hope I've answered your question?
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Mario


welcome to the thread, Mario!


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Richard Danielpour: Ancient Voices
> 
> Hila Plitmann (soprano)
> 
> Nashville Symphony Orchestra, Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Giancarlo Guerrero, Carl St. Clair


excellent choice...


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven- Für Elise • 5 Rondos • Rondo A Capriccio • Andante Faviri • Fantasie Op.77

Ronald Brautigam

One of his first CD'S.


----------



## Coach G

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Britten
> Cello Sonata in C, Op. 65
> Rostropvich / Britten*
> 
> From this set -


All the music that Benjamin Britten created for cello, that I know of, was composed for Mstislav Rostropovich. Britten stated in interviews that he didn't compose for instruments but rather for "people". I also read that the jazz composer/band-leader, Duke Ellington, likewise composed his music with the members of his band in mind, and not so much for the instruments they played. While Britten's _Cello Symphony_ is well known, and the above mentioned _Sonata for Cello and Piano_ is good, the _Suites #1 & 2 for Solo Cello_ are particular impressive as they really explore the full scope of the range of sounds and emotions that can be derived from the cello placed in the hands of Mstislav Rostropovich, arguably the greatest cello of his times.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in F major, op.18 no.1
String Quartet in D major, op.18 no.3
String Quartet in C minor, op.18 no.4*









*Cuarteto Casals *


----------



## Coach G

Art Rock said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphonies 1 and 7 (Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein, DG, 2CD)
> 
> This is an interesting combination, born out of necessity as Bernstein's Leningrad took 85 minutes, too long for a single CD. It is justly famous. The playful first is very well done, but the 7th is of course the main attraction here. It is my favourite symphony from one of my favourite symphonists, and this is probably the most convincing rendition I've heard.


Bernstein's earlier recording of Shostakovich's _Symphony #7 "Leningrad"_ that he made for Columbia and with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra is to my ears the one that is more free and enthusiastic; but the above recording that Bernstein made with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra and for DG, is more expansive and intense. Shostakovich's _7th_ is long and loud. Shostakovich enthusiasts have debated as to the true meaning of what Shostakovich meant by it: is it victory? defeat? despair? World War II? or the culmination of the suffering of the Russian people from the time before World War II, starting with Russian Revolution? These are fascinating questions, but to me, the _7th_ also belongs in a category that I call those great "monster symphonies": stuff like Bruckner's _8th_ and Mahler's _3rd_. I enjoy these works just for the power of the musical vision being on such a grand scale.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Korngold
Piano Quintet in E major, Op. 15
Piers Lane / Goldner Quartet*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday I sampled some of my favorite American symphonies on Youtube:

*Walter Piston*: _Symphony #8_ (Jorge Mester/Louisville Orchestra)
*William Schuman*: _Symphony #9_ "Ardeatine Caves" (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra)
*Philip Glass*: _Symphony #11_ (Pedro Vazquez/Orquestra Sinfonica Metropolitana Seville)

The 20th century gave rise to many great American composers of symphonies. Walter Piston, William Schuman, Roy Harris, Roger Sessions, and Alan Hovhaness each composed a cycle of 8 or more very fine symphonies; and Hovhaness broke the bank by composing more than 60! While Walter Piston was known for a tonal and lyrical style that never quite caught on (some say it was too "academic"); his _Symphony #8_ takes an unusual turn in that it is identified as "serial", and though it doesn't sound as severe as Schoenberg or Webern to my ears, it is my favorite symphony by Walter Piston as it has a great deal of tension and intensity. Likewise, William Schuman's _Symphony #9 "Ardeatime Caves"_ is also dark and intense, and while Schuman's works are neither atonal nor serial; he is often tangled and thorny enough to be mistaken as something other than "tonal". While the Piston and Schuman works are from the 1960s, we end with a fairly new arrival by Philip Glass, with this _Symphony #11_ being composed around 2017, and here is a master in full bloom, and a robust, powerful, optimistic, tight, and very entertaining piece to add to the symphony repertoire. I remember that back in the 1980s, that Glass was considered by many critics and snobs to be just a flash in the pan, or passing fad. Now it seems that Glass has found his rightful place as one of America's most innovative and great composers.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

"Geschwinde,Ihr Wirbelnden Winde" BWV 201

"Durchlaucht'ster Leopold" BWV173a


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Sunday

*Tansman
Violin Concerto
Bartosz Cajler, violin
Symphony Orchestra Of Podlasie Opera And Philharmonic in Bratystok
Marcin Nalecz-Niesiolowski*


----------



## Rogerx

Herbert von Karajan conducts Mussorgsky & Ravel

Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## ribonucleic

Bach - Goldberg Variations, BWV988 (Beatrice Rana, piano)











> I am totally bowled over by her performance of this pinnacle of the keyboard repertoire. How can a 23-year old have accumulated enough life experience to have produced such an extraordinarily perceptive and intelligent performance? Each of the thirty-two movements has something special. We have the full gamut of emotions - playfulness to passion - whilst respecting the fact that this work was written over 250 years ago. The recording is natural, and avoids mechanical or artist noise. It is a totally flawless product. For almost two decades, the Goldbergs of Angela Hewitt and Murray Perahia have been my touchstone, and I never expected to find another that would go close to them, yet here is one that has achieved just that, providing a different view of this wondrous music. - MusicWeb International


I was skeptical before listening but this performance grabbed me from the start and didn't let go. It's definitely vaulted on to my short list of preferred piano versions next to Perahia and Gould II.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Yes Mario - I think that answers my question!

I'd be more of a Toscanini fan if the recoding quality was better 



Auferstehen said:


> Henry,
> 
> Greetings! Thanks for asking.
> 
> I might as well confess it now.
> 
> I'm a fanatic of Toscanini's music-making, and because I guess love really IS blind, IMHO, he cannot put a foot wrong.
> 
> There's not much to get wrong in this piece, just that AT seems to get to the heart of it better.
> 
> I hope I've answered your question?
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Mario


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records_

*Chapi - Overture to "El Tambor de Granaderos" (Sorozabal/Columbia)
Chavez - 5 Preludes from "Ten Preludes" (Rodriguez/RCA)
Ginastera - Variaciones Concertantes (Leinsdorf/RCA)*


----------



## eljr

Richard Danielpour: Ancient Voices

Hila Plitmann (soprano)

Nashville Symphony Orchestra, Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Giancarlo Guerrero, Carl St. Clair

Release Date: 2nd Jun 2015
Catalogue No: 8578311-12
Label: Naxos
Length: 86 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162608


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Mottetti
RV 623, 628, 629, 630, 631, 633

Anke Herrmann, soprano
Laura Polverelli, mezzo-soprano

Academia Montis Regalis
Alessandro De Marchi, director

2001


----------



## eljr

Coach G said:


> Philip Glass: Symphony #11 (Pedro Vazquez/Orquestra Sinfonica Metropolitana Seville)


Have you heard 14 yet?


----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev, Violin Concerto No 1 Op 19 - Julia Fischer, Russian National Orchestra, Yakov Kreizberg.*


----------



## haziz




----------



## cougarjuno

The Castelnuovo Tedesco concerto is a fine work. Nice chamber music on this disc too.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part seven for the rest of today.

Overture and incidental music to Shakespeare's _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ for speaker, soprano, mezzo-soprano, female choir and orchestra ops.21 and 61 (1826 and 1842):










_Psalm XCVIII_ [S_inget dem Herrn (Sing to the Lord)_] for mixed choir, organ and orchestra op.posth.91 (1843):










Cello Sonata no.2 in D op.58 (1842-43):










_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book V_ for piano op.62 (1842-44):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book VI_ for piano op.67 (1843-45):










Violin Concerto [no.2] in E-minor op.64 (1844):


----------



## Knorf

*Elliott Carter*: String Quartet No. 1
Juilliard String Quartet

I tend to gravitate more to Carter's late quartets, Nos. 4 & 5, but I do love the First as well. This is the current week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162613


*Serge Prokofiev*

Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, op. 100

Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Dmitrij Kitajenko

2008, reissued 2015


----------



## Guest

Stravinsky, Le Sacre du Printemps, Pierre Monteux, L'Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire de Paris










In this collection










Monteux's recording has some claim to being definitive, since he conducted the Premiere for the Ballet Russe, and conducted concert performances in Paris and elsewhere in the presence of the composer. It is also reported that Monteux assisted Stravinsky in preparing the score for performance. Ironically, he is said to have disliked the piece.

As is the case for every Monteux recording I have ever heard, a very satisfying, performance. More colorful than brutal, although the Decca engineers insure that the bass drum is well represented, with a bit of analog tape saturation to add emphasis.


----------



## Mark Dee

It's been a bit of a 'crash and burn' day today, so I have sought solace in the following selections:

*Bach - Violin Concerto #1 In A Minor, BWV 1041 - 2. Andante*
_Joji Hattori; James Clark: Scottish Chamber Orchestra_
*
Liszt - Reminiscences de Robert le Diable - Valse infernale, S. 413*
_Earl Wild_

*Handel - I Know That My Redeemer Liveth*
_Barbara Schlick (soprano); Les Arts Florissants; William Christie_

*Delius - On Hearing The First Cuckoo in Spring*
_London Philharmonic Orchestra; Vernon Handley_
*
Tchaikovsky - Blessed Are They, Whom Thou Hast Chosen*
_Russian Chamber Chorus of New York, Nikolai Kachanov_

*Britten - Hymn To The Virgin*
_The Sixteen; Harry Christophers_

*Larsson - Prelude to God in Disguise*
_Swedish Chamber Orch, Petter Sundkvist_


----------



## starthrower

Sonatas 5-10


----------



## haziz




----------



## Chilham

Carter: First String Quartet

Pacifica Quartet


----------



## haziz

I am not a big fan of Mahler's 9th symphony. Another listen.


----------



## Malx

I too have been listening to Elliot Carters first string quartet.
Firstly to the video Merl linked to on the String Quartet thread followed by this recording which made a much better case for the piece (streamed via Qobuz).

*Carter, String Quartet No 1 - Juilliard String Quartet.*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162615


*Carl Maria von Weber*

Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, op. 73
Bassoon Concerto in F major, op. 75
Horn Concertino in E minor, op. 45
Concertino for Clarinet and Orchestra in C minor/E-flat major, op. 26

Maximiliano Martín, clarinet
Peter Whelan, bassoon
Alec Frank-Gemmill, horn
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Janiczek, director

2012


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Zelenka: The Capriccios

The Bach Sinfonia


----------



## Joe B

Bryden Thomson leading the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Bohuslav Martinu's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## Dimace

At the beginning: *HAPPY NEW YEAR! *Health, prosperity and every success to all of you my dearest friends / s.

Let us start the 2022 with a Bruckner's set I love a lot:* Jaap & the Netherlands RPO are performing Anton's Symphonies 1 to 9*. (Challenge Classics, 11X SACDs, 2018)

I like Jaap's approach, as I have already written. The man can sing the music and the result is coming to us like a river or a calm sea. If you like Günter's tense, or the Romanian's depth this isn't the set for you. But, if you want to enjoy Monk's music without many thoughts and troubles this set is must. It is the only one I can listen to multiple symphonies without fatigue.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.6 in A minor *









*Klaus Tennstedt
London Philharmonic Orchestra 

Recorded 1983*


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Mahler* Symphony #5 (live)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt

Because I overdosed on M5 in the early days I don't spin it as often as the other symphonies. But when I do it must be an exceptional performance; luckily, there are many of those!

This excellent box-set not only contains an excellent Das Lied Von Der Erde, the Adagio from the 10th, but also splendid additional live versions of symphonies 5, 6 & 7.

I feel the live 5th, recorded on 13th December 1988 at the Royal Festival Hall, London, just has the edge on the studio recording in this box.

Tennstedt was a superb Mahler conductor and this attractively priced collection should be in every Mahler enthusiast's collection.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded April 1970 under the supervision of the composer.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Howard Hanson - 2nd Symphony- Gerard Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Gabriel Faure*
*
Complete Songs, Volume 1*

Kicking this year off with a Christmas present from a dear friend. I have not heard much of the songs/lieder repertoire outside of a few well known works by Schubert and Schumann. This is a lovely disc that encourages me to begin exploring this genre more.


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat, Op. 73 (Wilhelm Kempff, Berlin Philharmonic conducted by Ferdinand Leitner)









As with the Beethoven sonatas, the consensus seems to prefer Kempff's earlier mono cycle. And this certainly isn't "storming Heaven" Beethoven, if that's your thing. But this is a grand and often exquisite performance with particularly beautiful contributions from the horns.


----------



## Coach G

Knorf said:


> *Elliott Carter*: String Quartet No. 1
> Juilliard String Quartet
> 
> I tend to gravitate more to Carter's late quartets, Nos. 4 & 5, but I do love the First as well. This is the current week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


Wow! Lot's of attention being paid to Elliot Carter today; and I have Carter's string quartets by the Pacifica Quartet on NAXOS. For years or even decades I avoided the music of Carter because I thought it was going to be too Ultra-Modern and impenetrable. While not serial, Carter is atonal, and tangled enough and thorny enough to sound serial. After I found out that Carter was still composing past the age of 100, I decided that he deserved an even chance. And it's really not as bad as all that; and much of it is practically listenable, if you approach the music with an open mind.


----------



## D Smith

New Year Listening. All excellent.

Mahler: Symphony No. 2. Jansons Bavarian Radio Symphony. Bernarda Fink, Anja Harteros (I always try to start the new year with Mahler's 2nd. This is a lovely live performance. Couldn't find the album cover).

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis. Michael Gielen, Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Matthias Hölle, Marjana Lipovšek, Alison Hargan










Haydn: String Quartets Op. 64 Doric String Quartet.










Tchaikovsky Symphonies 1-6 Ormandy, Philadelphia.










Tchaikovsky, Korngold. Violin Concertos Mutter Previn.


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Don Giovanni (Krips, 1955)









My go-to is Gardiner, which feels most like sitting in the audience at the premiere. But sometimes you just want The Voices and this really delivers.


----------



## Joe B

Tim Reader leading The Epiphoni Consort in choral music by Owain Park:


----------



## Tempesta

Celibidache's Cologne live 1957/1958 radio performances on Orfeo


----------



## ribonucleic

C. P. E. Bach - Flute Concerto in A minor, Wq 166 (Aurèle Nicolet, flute; Netherlands Chamber Orchestra conducted by David Zinman)









These are the very first notes from any of Bach boys that I've ever listened to. Surprisingly stormy opening. Nicely recorded harpsichord in the background. Pleasant flute-ifying.


----------



## 13hm13

Ottmar Gerster - Unsere Neue Musik 43


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2017
Editor's Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Grand galop chromatique, S219
Liszt: Liebesträume, S541 Nos. 1-3
Liszt: Liebestraum, S541 No. 1 (Nocturne in A flat major)
Liszt: Liebestraum, S541 No. 2 (Nocturne in E flat major)
Liszt: Liebestraum, S541 No. 3 (Nocturne in A flat major)
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178
Liszt: Valse-Impromptu, S.213

Jorge Bolet


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Franz Joseph Haydn*

Symphony No. 44 in E minor "Mourning"
Symphony No. 77 in B flat major

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Korngold
Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
James Ehnes, violin
Vancouver SO
Bramwell Tovey*










*Strauss
Four Symphonic Interludes from "Intermezzo"
Bamberger Symphoniker
Honeck*


----------



## Rogerx

VERDI
Messa da Requiem

Galina Vishnevskaya, soprano
Nina Isakova, mezzo-soprano
Vladimir Ivanovsky, tenor
Ivan Petrov, bass
Russian State Academy Choir
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra

*FIRST STEREO CD RELEASE ON CD


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Debussy
Danses sacrée et profane
Susanne Cotelle, harp
Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux
Markevitch*


----------



## 13hm13

New Philharmonia Orchestra Of London* - London Philharmonic Orchestra*, Sir Adrian Boult - Howells & Butterworth


----------



## Rogerx

Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots

Joan Sutherland (Marguerite de Valois), Martina Arroyo (Valentine de Saint-Bris), Huguette Tourangeau (Urbain), Anastasios Vrenios (Raoul de Nangis), Dominic Cossa (Compte de Nevers), Gabriel Bacquier (Compte de Saint-Bris), Nicola Ghiuselev (Marcel), John Wakefield (Bois-Rosé/De Tavannes), Josephte Clement (soprano), John Noble (baritone), Alan Opie (baritone), John Gibbs (baritone), Nicola Ghiuselev (bass), Joseph Ward (tenor)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1969-04-01
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## vincula

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Art Rock

José Serebrier: Symphony 3 'Symphonie Mystique' and other works (Toulouse National Chamber Orchestra, Serebrier, Naxos)

José Serebrier (born 3 December 1938) is a Uruguayan conductor and composer. It is always interesting (though not always rewarding) to hear what well-known conductors compose. There are eight works on this CD, but focus of attention is the third symphony (for strings and soprano) and the accordion concerto. The symphony (from 2003) is melodic, and pleasing, though in many ways looking back to a previous generation of American composers like Piston and Diamond. I found the accordion concerto 'Passacaglia and Perpetuum Mobile' (from 1966) more interesting - then again, I have a thing for unusual concertos. The shorter pieces (many featuring a solo instrument) range from 1952 to 1991, and never outstay their welcome. This is not an essential CD, but I'm glad to have it in my collection.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

sonata no. 32


----------



## Rogerx

The Carnegie Recital

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Chopin: Preludes (24), Op. 28
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 1 in C major
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 2 in A minor
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 3 in G major
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 4 in E minor
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 5 in D major
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 6 in B minor
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 7 in A major
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 8 in F sharp minor
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 9 in E major
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 10 in C sharp minor
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 11 in B major
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 12 in G sharp minor
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 13 in F sharp major
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 14 in E flat minor
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 15 in D flat major 'Raindrop'
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 16 in B flat minor
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 17 in A flat major
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 18 in F minor
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 19 in E flat major
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 20 in C minor
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 21 in B flat major
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 22 in G minor
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 23 in F major
Chopin: Prelude Op. 28 No. 24 in D minor
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor, S178


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Listening and looking at this piano concerto by Beethoven with Gulda on the grand piano, you will be reacquainted with the intrinsic power of this work.
A great performance that radiates the joy of making music. :tiphat:

*click on the YouTube link to watch *


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5*
_Moscow RTV SO - Fedoseyev_


----------



## Art Rock

Joaquim Serra: Orchestral works (El Valles Symphony Orchestra, Salvador Brotons, Naxos)

Joaquim Serra (1907 - 1957) was a Spanish conductor and composer. This is colourful music, which reminded me at times of Respighi, albeit less brilliant. The Variations for piano and orchestra is for me the best work here. All in all, this CD is typically pleasant music, but rarely more than that.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 4*
_Moscow RTV SO - Fedoseyev_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Netherlands Philharminic Orchestra Amsterdam, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## Art Rock

Adrien-François Servais: Cello concerto, Morceau de concert, Romanesca etc (KBS Symphony Orchestra, Davin, Poskin, Fuga Libera)

Adrien-François Servais (1807 - 1866) was a Belgium composer and performer, best known as one of the most influential cellists of the nineteenth century. Berlioz referred to Servais as "the Niccolò Paganini of the cello". This CD includes his cello concerto, and the Morceau de concert (sometimes referred to as his second cello concerto). It is typically romantic period music, melodious, and full of virtuoso writing for the concertante instrument (in this case the cello) - but in the end lacking that bit of extra.


----------



## Kiki

Kalevi Aho:
Double Concerto for Cor anglais, Harp and Orchestra 
Triple Concerto for Violin, Cello, Piano & Chamber Orchestra

Amazingly lyrical.


----------



## 13hm13

Peter Racine Fricker, Louisville Orchestra , conducted by Robert Whitney ‎- Symphony No. 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various Romantic-era opera part five - courtesy of Richard Strauss, a deliciously lurid double-header for either side of the grocery run.

_Salome_ - opera in one act op.54, after the play by Oscar Wilde based on the biblical character from _The Gospel of Matthew_ and _The Gospel of Mark_ [Libretto: Transl. by Hedwig Lachmann, ed. Richard Strauss] (1904-05):










_Elektra_ - opera in one act op.58, after the drama by Hugo von Hofmannsthal based on the Ancient Greek tragedies by Sophocles and Euripides [Libretto: Hugo von Hofmannsthal] (1906-08):


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Dvořák: Piano Trios

Live from Easter Festival Aix-en-Provence

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Lahav Shani (piano) & Kian Soltani (cello)

Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 in F minor, Op. 65 (B130)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50 'In Memory of a Great Artist'


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5*
_BBC NOW - Otaka_


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonatas 1-7-17 & Andante Favori


----------



## haziz

*François Servais: Cello Concertos*
_Didier Poskin (cello), KBS Symphony Orchestra, Patrick Davin_

Thanks to Art Rock for pointing this out. Romantic era concertante works for probably my favorite musical instrument are right up my alley! I am more familiar with Servais as the prior owner and namesake of a Stradivarius cello than as a composer. Time to fix this!


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Violin Sonata no.2 in A major, op.100 ( arr. for clarinet)
Clarinet Sonata no.1 in F minor , op.120, no.1
Clarinet Sonata no.2 in E flat major, op.120, no.2*









*Michael Collins
Stephen Hough*


----------



## Vasks

_NORM!! on vinyl_

*Norman Dello Joio - Epigraph for Orchestra (Swarowsky/Desto)
Norman Dello Joio - Meditations on Ecclesiastes for String Orchestra (N. Harsanyi/Decca)
Norman Dello Joio - Fantasy & Variations for Piano & Orchestra (Hollander/RCA)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Lalo*

Namouna

Divertissement Andantino
Rhapsodie Norvérgienne
Scherzo pour orchestre
La Roi d'ys


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Nuits d'été, Op. 7
Brigitte Balleys, mezzo-soprano
Orchestre des Champs Elysées
Philippe Herreweghe*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony Nos. 3 & 4

Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche, Op. 28
NYPO
Bernstein*










Aside from some of the tone poems and _Der Rosenkavalier_ (Bernstein is still my reference recording for this opera), I wish Bernstein recorded more Strauss. He does quite well in this music I must say.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162642


*Igor Stravinsky*

The Firebird (1)
Scherzo à la russe (1)
Scherzo fantastique, op. 3 (2)
Fireworks, op. 4 (1)

(1) Columbia Symphony Orchestra
(2) CBC Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky, conductor

recorded 1961-1963, compilation 1988


----------



## Guest

I've been listening to some Lalo orchestral music, Symphony in g minor and Divertimenti


----------



## haziz

*Henri Vieuxtemps: Cello Concertos*
_Marie Hallynck (cello), Orchestre National de Belgique, Theodor Guschlbauer_

These compositions deserve greater exposure and listening. They are fine works that rank with the best concertante works for a beautiful and moving musical instrument. Highly recommended compositions and recording!


----------



## Malx

Earlier.
The third recording of this work I have listened through so far this week.

*Carter, String Quartet No 1 - The Composers Quartet.*

Now.
As a bit of an aural palette cleanser.

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 131 - Artemis Quartet.*


----------



## 13hm13

Yes, THAT John Williams .... you'll hear some Return of the Jedi genetics ....

John Williams: Tuba Concerto (1985)
Detroit Symphony Orchestra & Leonard Slatkin


----------



## Chilham

Donizetti: Don Pasquale

Ettore Gracis, Anna Maccianti, Mario Basiola, Ugo Benelli, Alfredo Mariotti, Adolfo Fanfani, Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino


----------



## Malx

Finishing an afternoon of quartets with a first listen via Qobuz to:

*Alwyn, String Quartet No 10 'En voyage' - Tippett Quartet.*


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Symphony in G minor, Rapsodie Norvégienne, Scherzo in D Minor & Divertimento*
_Basel SO - Giancarlo Andretta
_
Thanks to Baron Scarpia for leading me to this. I think I have listened to this symphony just once before. As a composer whose Symphonie Espagnole and Cello Concerto I deeply appreciate and love, it is good to explore his other orchestral compositions.


----------



## Mark Dee

I've listened to this today (on two different turntables, and also a vinyl RIP). Some ARC recordings are terrible, but this one seems to be okay quality-wise and also performance-wise...


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162647


*Ernest Bloch*

Symphony in C sharp minor
Poems of the Sea

London Symphony Orchestra
Dalia Atlas

2013


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various works part eight of eight for the rest of today.

_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book VII_ for piano op.posth.85 (1834-45):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book VIII_ for piano op.posth.102 (1842-45):










Piano Trio no.2 in C-minor op.66 (1845):










String Quintet no.2 in B-flat op.posth.87 (1845):










_Kyrie_ for mixed choir and orchestra WoO24 (1846):










_Andante, Scherzo, Capriccio und Fuga_ for string quartet op.posth.81 (1827, 1843 and 1847):
String Quartet no.6 in F-minor op.80 (1847):


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this new arrival:










So far, absolutely fabulous! Will probably end up repeating the entire recording once it has finished.


----------



## opus55

Elliott Carter: Cello Concerto
Alisa Weilerstein
Staatskapelle Berlin | Daniel Barenboim










Beethoven: String Quartets, Op.18 Nos. 1 - 3
Guarneri Quartet










Beethoven: Symphony No.3
The Academy of Ancient Music | Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Korngold
Suite, Op. 23
Henri Sigfridsson / Aron Quartett*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Pulcinella
John Shirley-Quirk, Teresa Berganza, Ryland Davies
LSO
Abbado*










I still hold the opinion that some of Abbado's best work was with the LSO, but also the CSO. Like, for example, I prefer his Mahler with the CSO than anything he did with the Berliners.


----------



## opus55

Hugo Alfvén: En Skärgårdssägen, Op.20 (A Legend Of The Skerries); Symphony No.4 In C Minor, Op.39
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra | Neeme Järvi










Puccini: Il Trittico - Il Tabarro


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Symphony No. 5, H. 310
BBC SO
Bělohlávek*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, : Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Horn Quartet in E flat, K. 407 (Gerd Seifert, horn; Amadeus Quartett)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Partsongs / Auf dem Strom / Der Hirt auf dem Felsen /

Lieder, d. 118, 440, 550, 706, 757, 764, 776, 809, 815, 892, 920a 921 943, 965, 983, 985

Robert Tear , Suzanne Danco

Elizabethan Singers


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Luonnotar, Op. 70
Helena Juntunen, soprano
Sinfonia Lahti
Osmo Vänskä*










Magnificent. I know I've said this many times before, but I believe the _Sibelius Edition_ is one of the monumental achievements in recorded history. I'm fortunate and grateful to own all of them in my collection.

P. S. For anyone interested in owning the series, Presto Classical is offering a sale on all of the volumes (13 in all).


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Schubert, Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti ‎- Symphony No. 9 "The Great"


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Die Walküre

Jon Vickers (tenor), George London (baritone), Birgit Nilsson (soprano), Marie Collier (soprano), Josephine Veasey (mezzo-soprano), Gré Brouwenstijn (soprano), David Ward (bass), Rita Gorr (mezzo-soprano), Noreen Berry (mezzo-soprano), Maureen Guy (mezzo-soprano), Judith Pierce (soprano), Margreta Elkins (mezzo-soprano), Julia Malyon (soprano), Joan Edwards (mezzo-soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Erich Leinsdorf
Recorded: 1961-09-09
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## vincula

Got the Japanese edition of this cracking box. Listening to Beethoven's no.1 (coupled with no.6) this beautiful morning. There much to admire in Wand's "let the music flow" approach. Humbleness and respect. The more I listen to his Bruckner, Brahms and Beethoven the more I _get into_ his conducting style.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Art Rock

Roger Sessions: Symphonies 1-3 (Various orchestras and conductors, Composers Recordings)

Roger Huntington Sessions (1896 - 1985) was an American composer, teacher and musicologist. These symphonies span a period of 30 years and different styles. The first symphony (1927) is more neoclassical, the second (1946) and third (1957) are to my ears more inspired by the works of Schoenberg and Webern. I like the soundscapes he is creating, especially in the third.


----------



## Art Rock

Déodat de Séverac: Orchestral Works (Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Roberto Benzi, Cascavelle)

Déodat de Séverac (1872 - 1921) was a French composer, who studied under Vincent d'Indy and Albéric Magnard, took organ lessons from Alexandre Guilmant and worked as an assistant to Isaac Albéniz. He is best remembered for his vocal and choral music, and piano works. On this CD we have a sampling of his orchestral works, in which the influence of d'Indy and imo particularly Albéniz can be heard. This is colourful and melodious music, that I really enjoyed listening to.


----------



## Rogerx

Suk - The Works for String Quartet

Suk Quartet

Suk: Ballade in D minor, Barcarolle, Minuet
Suk: Meditation on the Old Czech Chorale Saint Wenceslas for String Orchestra, Op. 35a
Suk: String Quartet in B flat Op. 11
Suk: String Quartet in B flat Op. 31


----------



## HenryPenfold

vincula said:


> View attachment 162656
> 
> 
> Got the Japanese edition of this cracking box. Listening to Beethoven's no.1 (coupled with no.6) this beautiful morning. There much to admire in Wand's "let the music flow" approach. Humbleness and respect. The more I listen to his Bruckner, Brahms and Beethoven the more I _get into_ his conducting style.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Agreed. I'm a long time fan of Wand and I've been lucky enough to attend two Bruckner concerts that he conducted in London.

Barenboim, through Beethoven, Brahms, Bruckner and Wagner has grown on me in a similar fashion as Wand has, on you .....

P.S. That is a great Beethoven box!


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert - Songs (Patricia Rozario, John Mark Ainsley, Ian Bostridge, Michael George, Graham Johnson, The Hyperion Schubert Edition, CD 20)

I think this is the first Schubertiad in the series: a collection of songs from the same year (1815) sung by artists of about the same age as the ones that were collected for one of the original Schubertiads. A brilliant idea, and it works very well.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius

Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43/Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52
London Symphony Orchestra
Anthony Collins


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 1*
_Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwarz_


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "Il convito" (Amoretti/Marco Polo)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #28 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #18 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and instrumental works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

The waltzes for piano duet, the three pieces for cello and piano and the first string quartet are the works of a young Hindemith cutting his teeth in a decidedly late-romantic manner. The second quartet has more connection with the kind of expressionism which found its way into numerous works between then and the early 1920s.

With the op.11 group Hindemith has now decluttered to the point where the music is more economical in terms of classical era-style proportions, if not necessarily in actual substance. Oozing through some of the music is a gravy still rich enough to bring to mind Brahms and even Reger, but in other ways these sonatas do point the way towards the particular brand of neoclassicism which the composer was to formulate during the early-mid 1920s, where there was to be more emphasis on clarity and concision.

_Drei wunderschöne Mädchen im Schwarzwald_ - eight waltzes for piano duet op.6 (1916):










_Three Pieces_ for cello and piano op.8 (1917):










String Quartet no.1 in C op.2 (1914-15):
String Quartet no.2 in F-minor op.10 (1918):










_Wie es wär', wenn's anders wär'_ [_As it Would Be - if it Were Different_] - song for soprano, flute, oboe, bassoon and string quartet WoO [Text: Franz Bonn] (1918):
_Melancholie_ - cycle of four songs for mezzo-soprano and string quartet op.13 [Texts: Christian Morgenstern] (1917-19):










Sonata no.1 in E-flat for violin and piano op.11 no.1 (1918):
Sonata no.2 in D for violin and piano op.11 no.2 (1918):
Sonata no.1 for cello and piano op.11 no.3 (1919 - rev. by 1921):
Sonata no.1 in F for viola and piano op.11 no.4 (1919):


----------



## haziz

*Mozart: Symphony No. 39*
_Berlin Philharmonic - Karl Bohm_


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos.1-3 
Members of the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

piano concerto no. 1

Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 3*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Myung-Whun Chung_


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Ein Heldenleben / Sextet from Capriccio (for Orchestra)

Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Korngold
Symphonic Serenade, Op. 39
Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie
Albert*


----------



## eljr

Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043, etc.

Rachel Podger

Academy of Ancient Music, Andrew Manze

Manze projects a highly developed sense of fantasy in his interpretations and, for the most part, it proves immensely effective. - Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010
Catalogue No: HMU907155
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2

Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## eljr

Mozart : Chamber Music for Winds and Strings, K.581, K.407, K.370 & K.298 - Boston Symphony Chamber Players - SACD
SACD, Hybrid SACD
Boston Symphony Chamber Players (Orchestra)

Date First Available ‏ : ‎ October 18, 2009


----------



## Skakner

*Mahler - Symphony 8*, Bernstein LSO

From the first Lenny's cycle with NYP.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphonies Nos. 40-41
*

This set is on sale at jpc.de. Personally, I think it's one of the better Membran boxes. It's in mono, but the interpretations are interesting, and they are different from his later stereo recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Brahms*
> 
> piano concerto no. 1
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Erich Leinsdorf


I've been considering that set for a while. Do you have any impressions of it?


----------



## Bourdon

*Prokofiev*

Ivan the Terrible

Philharmonia Orchestra Ricardo Muti


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 5 in E-flat, Op. 82
Sinfonia Lahti
Vänskä*

From this set:


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite*
_Lahti SO - Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## HerbertNorman

Roy Harris - third and fourth Symphonies- Marin Alsop and the Colorado Symphony Orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* 'Winter Reveries'
_London Symphony Orchestra - Igor Markevitch_


----------



## HerbertNorman

Charles Ives : 3d and 4th Symphony, Gustavo Dudamel and the Los Angeles Philharmonic


----------



## Art Rock

Serebrier: Symphonic BACH variations, Flute concerto with Tango etc (Various orchestras and conductors, BIS)

This is the other Serebrier CD I have in my collection (I listened to a Naxos CD yesterday). There are three longer pieces on this CD: the Symphonic BACH variations for piano and orchestra (2018, good), Laments and Hallelujahs (2018, likewise), and the Flute concerto with Tango (2008, starring Sharon Bezaly), which is the highlight - for me one of the better concertos of this century. The shorter pieces are mainly tango-influenced, and the CD finishes with a transcription of a Tchaikovsky miniature. A good CD to have - at least to my taste.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6* 'Pathetique'
_MusicAeterna - Teodor Currentzis_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Piano Sonata No. 9 in C major, Op. 103
Matti Raekallio*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and instrumental works part two for the rest of today.

Sonata no.1 for solo viola op.11 no.5 (1919):










Sonata no.1 in G-minor for solo violin op.11 no.6 (1917-18):
_Prelude and Fragment_ from an abandoned sonata for solo violin WoO (1922):










String Quartet no.3 in C op.16 (1920):
String Quartet no.4 op.22 (1921):










_Rag Time_ _(wohltemperiert)_ for orchestra WoO, arr. for piano duet WoO (1921):










_(4) Tanzstücke_ for piano op.19 (1920):
_Danz der Holzpuppen_ [_Dance of the Wooden Dolls_] for orchestra, from the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_ WoO, arr. for piano WoO (1922):
_Suite: 1922_ for piano op.26 (1922):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

Debussy needs good sonics in a recording, and it's a shame that this is mono. But this is a singular interpretation. Martinon, for me, gets the watery parts of La Mer exactly right, but Mitropoulos is looking more at the music than the emotion, bringing out details and highlights. The liner notes call this more fire than water, and maybe that's the case.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162664


*Igor Stravinsky*

Ballets

The Cleveland Orchestra
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly

1987, 1995, 1997, 2003; compilation 2003


----------



## Malx

A composer that I tend to neglect apart from his Asrael Symphony.

*Suk, Ripening - RLPO, Libor Pešek.*


----------



## Neo Romanza

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 162664
> 
> 
> *Igor Stravinsky*
> 
> Ballets
> 
> The Cleveland Orchestra
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Riccardo Chailly
> 
> 1987, 1995, 1997, 2003; compilation 2003


Excellent!

Have you thought about springing for this set?










I only owned a few of these recordings from this set (and ended up gifting them whenever I received it), but let me say it was a fine purchase. There seems to be some negative reviews regarding the packaging. Ignore them. It's a gorgeous looking set.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3*
_Leonard Rose - Mieczysław Horszowski _


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Night Ride & Sunrise, Op. 55
Sinfonia Lahti
Vänskä*


----------



## PWoolfson

I very much enjoyed this performance


----------



## Eramire156

*Felix Mendelssohn 
Hebrides Overture, op26
Symphony no.3 in A minor, op.56*









*Otto Klemperer 
Philharmonia Orchestra 

Recorded: (op.26) 15-18 Feb. (op.56) 22-28 Jan.1960*


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT AND KEYBOARD MUSIC, SONGS AND ANTHEMS
*Orlando Gibbons*
Rose Consort of Viols
_with_
Red Byrd vocal ensemble
_
Naxos_


----------



## haziz

*Amy Beach: Gaelic Symphony*
_Nashville SO - Kenneth Schermerhorn
_


----------



## eljr

..................................................


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3* 'Scottish'
_Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard_


----------



## HerbertNorman

The last one on my "American evening" . I think the piano concerto is a masterpiece.
A composer I had to get to know better after I listened to it the first time a few years back. I would recommend the Naxos set of American classics for someone who isn't familiar with American classical music (yet).


----------



## HerbertNorman

haziz said:


> *Amy Beach: Gaelic Symphony*
> _Nashville SO - Kenneth Schermerhorn
> _


Pure coincidence !


----------



## Eramire156

*CD 6 from Isaac Stern - The Complete Columbia Analogue Recordings*

*Béla Bartók 
Violin Sonata no.1

Cesar Franck
Violin Sonata in A major









Isaac Stern 
Alexander Zakin 

Recorded 2-3 May 1949 (Bartok) 4 Jan. 1951 (Franck)*


----------



## eljr

....................................


----------



## eljr

.............................


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Symphony No. 14 'liechtenstein Suite'

Lgt Young Soloists/Gilman

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: OMM0161
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## haziz




----------



## Anooj

What a gem of a disc. The piano concerto _Shapes in Motion_ is the centrepiece work here, and a truly unique one at that. It feels very harmonious, but in an utterly alien way. The _Tripych for Flute, Strings, and Harp_ is another masterpiece, and the _Pyrrichios Dance No. 13 _makes me desparately want to hear the other 23 Markopoulos composed.

But my favourite on the disc must be the _Concerto-Rhapsody for Cretan Lyre and Orchestra_. A truly unique choice for a solo instrument. The middle movement reminds me of old Byzantine music in parts, and the concluding movement has an interesting Cretan folk dance at the heart of it.

Strongly recommended.


----------



## RockyIII

Neo Romanza said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Have you thought about springing for this set?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only owned a few of these recordings from this set (and ended up gifting them whenever I received it), but let me say it was a fine purchase. There seems to be some negative reviews regarding the packaging. Ignore them. It's a gorgeous looking set.


That looks like a nice set. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Bkeske

Zdeněk Košler conducts Dvořák. Symphony No. 7 In D Minor. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Crossroads 1967

View attachment 162674


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing: *Scriabin Prometheus, Op. 60 (Ashkenazy/Maazel/LPO)*


----------



## Bkeske

Charles Munch conducts Ravel - Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales / Fauré - Pelléas Et Mélisande Suite / Berlioz - Damnation Of Faust (Excerpts). The Philadelphia Orchestra. Columbia/Odyssey 1970's.

View attachment 162675


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: _Lemminkäinen Suite_, Op. 22 "Four Legends from the _Kalevala_"
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

There's a TC thread discussing how The Dumbest Critic In The World[SUP]tm[/SUP] is arguing that this suite of tone poems is secretly a symphony. (Spoiler alert: it's not.)

But it did make me want to listen to it! It's terrific early Sibelius, regardless.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Jean Sibelius*: _Lemminkäinen Suite_, Op. 22 "Four Legends from the _Kalevala_"
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä
> 
> There's a TC thread discussing how The Dumbest Critic In The World[SUP]tm[/SUP] is arguing that this suite of tone poems is secretly a symphony. (Spoiler alert: it's not.)
> 
> But it did make me want to listen to it! It's terrific early Sibelius, regardless.


It's a collection of tone poems just like Smetana's _Má vlast_. Hurwitz has no clue as to what he's talking about. I have found those like him who proclaim too much are the ones that look like the fool in the end. To borrow a phrase from the sitcom _Seinfeld_, "What a pear-shaped loser." 

P.S. That Vänskä recording is fabulous.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










Just finished listening to this great CD:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 4
Elly Ameling, soprano
RCO
Haitink*

From this set -


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Elgar - Symphony No. 2 In E Flat, Op.63 / Falstaff - Symphonic Study In C Minor Op. 68. Hallé Orchestra. Seraphim 2LP box reissue 1960's, originally 1964

View attachment 162677


----------



## ribonucleic

Wagner - Die Walküre, Acts I and II

Bruno Walter / Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Bruno Seidler-Winkler / Berlin State Opera Orchestra

Sieglinde - Lotte Lehman
Brunnhilde - Marta Fuchs
Fricka - Margarete Klose
Siegmund - Lauritz Melchior
Wotan - Hans Hotter
Hunding - Emmanuel List









Naxos really hit it out of the park with the audio restoration on this.


----------



## Rogerx

CD20

Mozart: Sonatas For Piano & Violin K.301, 304, 376 & 378

Clara Haskil, Arthur Grumiaux


----------



## Tempesta

_Beethoven: The Complete Concertos
Collector's Edition
Box Set_


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Franz Joseph Haydn*

Symphony No. 81 in G major
Symphony No. 45 in F sharp minor "Farewell"

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Red Terror

Pulled the trigger on the complete Munch on RCA; worth every penny.


----------



## Rogerx

*Alfred Brendel KBE (born 5 January 1931)*



Beethoven - Bagatelles

Alfred Brendel (piano)


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hindemith
Sancta Susanna, Op. 21
Ausrine Stundyte (soprano), Renée Morloc (contralto), Caroline Baas (narrator), Enzo Brumm (narrator), Annette Schönmüller (mezzo-soprano)
ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Singakademie
Marin Alsop*










This truly is a superb opera. It hails from Hindemith's short-lived Expressionistic early period. Also of note, it seems he abandoned assigning opus numbers to his works, which is not uncommon with many 20th Century composers of course. This new performance is well-done --- let's hope Alsop continues this Hindemith series.


----------



## Rogerx

Lotti - Vesper Psalms

Barbara Christina Steude (soprano I), Annekathrin Laabs (soprano II), David Erler (alto) & Tobias Berndt (bass)

Saechsisches Vocalensemble & Batzdorfer Hofkapelle, Matthias Jung

Lotti: Credidi (Psalm 115)
Lotti: Dixit Dominus (Psalm 109)
Lotti: Laudate Dominum (Psalm 116)
Lotti: Laudate Pueri (Psalm 112)


----------



## Rogerx

Meyerbeer: Il crociato in Egitto

Ian Platt (Aladino), Yvonne Kenny (Palmide), Diana Montague (Armando d'Orville), Della Jones (Felicia), Bruce Ford (Adriano di Monfort), Linda Kitchen (Alma), Ugo Benelli (Osmino)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, David Parry


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Motet BWV 225 + Cantatas BWV 152/122/28/190 (Vol 16) - Gillian Keith, Katharine Fuge, Joanne Lunn. Daniel Taylor, James Gilchrist & Peter Harvey, The Monteverdi Choir & The English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.*

Cantatas for the first Sunday after Christmas + New Years Day - roughly the right time of year to play these works.


----------



## vincula

Waking up with Wand!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## 13hm13

Siegfried Köhler, Manfred Schubert, Gustav Schmahl, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur - Köhler: Violinkonzert - Schubert: 1. Sinfonie


----------



## Art Rock

Tackling the first of the boxes of the BIS Sibelius Edition, the Tone Poems. Each box will be spread out over at least a week.

CD1: En saga (original version 1892), pieces from the Lemminkainen Suite (original/intermediate versions 1896/1897)
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

It is one of the interesting aspects of this immense Sibelius Edition that BIS includes earlier versions of the tone poems. It has been too long since I last heard the definitive version of En Saga to notice the differences, but the Lemminkainen pieces are clearly different. The Swan of Tuonela is not there at all in this version, and other pieces are cut substantially in the version we know - and I would say that was indeed the right decision of Sibelius.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

I like to have a Beethoven "boost" 

Chorfantasie in C mineur


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano concertos 1 & 2


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi and the SNO.....

Overture to the Tsar Boris, 2nd Symphony and 'The Cedar and the Palm'


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and instrumental works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

Of particular interest is the album featuring vocal works with various chamber combinations, including the nine op.23 songs here. All of the selections on it come from within a 1918-24 timeframe when Hindemith wrote a large percentage of his chamber music, so it's nice to have these to play alongside their instrumental contemporaries.

_Des Todes Tod_ [_Death's Death_] - cycle of three songs for female voice, two violas and two cellos op.23a [Texts: Eduard Reinacher] (1922):
_Die junge Magd_ [_The Young Maid_] - cycle of six songs for alto voice with flute, clarinet and string quartet op.23b [Texts: Georg Trakl] (1922):










_Kleine Kammermusik_ for flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn op.24 no.2 (1922):










_Kleine Sonate_ for viola d'amore and piano op.25 no.2 (1922):
Sonata no.2 for viola and piano op.25 no.4 (1922):










Sonata no.2 for solo viola op.25 no.1 (1922):
Sonata no.3 for solo viola op.31 no.4 (1923):










Quintet for clarinet and string quartet op.30 (1923 - rev. 1954):


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite & Schoenberg: Pelléas & Mélisande

Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Jonathan Nott


----------



## jim prideaux

While I am fortunate enough to have a number of complete Sibelius symphony cycles ( and a range of individual recordings) I was missing one 'album'......

Tuxen/Jensen and the Danish RSO performing the 5th, the Karelia Suite and Finlandia ( Decca Eclipse)

This was the record that introduced me to the 5th in my early teens and I could not find it in either my house or my father's. So I ordered a second hand copy and it has just been delivered by the postie. Oddly enough when my grandson (he is still in his push chair and showed little response to my exclamations of surprise) and I were out for the day I found another copy in a charity shop at very little cost....so I now have two copies!


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Jarvi and the SNO.....
> 
> Overture to the Tsar Boris, 2nd Symphony and 'The Cedar and the Palm'


Had to look up the composer Jim as the works didn't register with me - is this a New Year's resolution to keep us on our toes


----------



## Malx

Fourth different recording of this weeks string quartet.
*Carter, String Quartet No 1 - Pacifica Quartet.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Trio in E flat major op. 3
Serenade in D major op.8

Trio Italiano D'Archi


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Had to look up the composer Jim as the works didn't register with me - is this a New Year's resolution to keep us on our toes


so Malx...you spotted my deliberate error!

any attempt I might make to keep such esteemed company 'on their toes' will clearly prove fruitless!


----------



## starthrower

Kind of thin sounding digital recording released on the LaserLight label in 1991. But I like the performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 & Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
Mahler: Symphony No. 4


----------



## Kiki

Bartók VC2
Eötvös VC1
Ligeti VC

With the amazing Kopatchinskaja.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162686


*Franz Schubert*

String Quartet No. 14 in D minor "Death and the Maiden"
String Quintet in C major

Pavel Haas Quartet
Danjulo Ishizaka, cello

2013


----------



## eljr

Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux Books 1-7

Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano)

Few are better acquainted [with the Catalogue] than Pierre-Laurent Aimard, and this set is clearly a long-pondered act of love…Needless to say, Aimard possesses the necessary dazzling virtuosity,... - BBC Music Magazine, June 2018, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 30th Mar 2018
Catalogue No: PTC5186670
Label: Pentatone
Length: 2 hours 32 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2018
Editor's Choice
Finalist - Instrumental
Gramophone Awards
2018
Finalist - Instrumental

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018

The Times Records of the Year
2018
The Guardian Classical Albums of the Year
2018
Nominated - Instrumental
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2018
Nominated - Instrumental


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos 4-5-6


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> Messiaen: Catalogue d'oiseaux Books 1-7
> 
> Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano)
> 
> Few are better acquainted [with the Catalogue] than Pierre-Laurent Aimard, and this set is clearly a long-pondered act of love…Needless to say, Aimard possesses the necessary dazzling virtuosity,... - BBC Music Magazine, June 2018, 5 out of 5 stars More…
> Release Date: 30th Mar 2018
> Catalogue No: PTC5186670
> Label: Pentatone
> Length: 2 hours 32 minutes
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> April 2018
> Editor's Choice
> Finalist - Instrumental
> Gramophone Awards
> 2018
> Finalist - Instrumental
> 
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2018
> 
> The Times Records of the Year
> 2018
> The Guardian Classical Albums of the Year
> 2018
> Nominated - Instrumental
> Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
> 2018
> Nominated - Instrumental


It is a fine set,Loriod and Muraro are also very fine


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

LIvre 1-3

I limit myself to the first three books today.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Is it my imagination or did Olivier Messiaen wear clothes that always looked about two sizes too big?

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and instrumental works part four scattered throughout the rest of the afternoon.

String Quartet no.5 op.32 (1923):










Sonata no.2 for solo violin op.31 no.1 (1924):
Sonata no.3 for solo violin [_'Es ist so schönes Wetter draussen'_] op.31 no.2 (1924):










Trio no.1 for violin, viola and cello op.34 (1924):










_Die Serenaden_ - 'little cantata on romantic texts' for soprano, oboe, viola and cello op.35 [Texts: Adolf Licht/J.L.W. Gleim/Ludwig Tieck/Joseph von Eichendorff/J.W. Meinhold/S.A. Mahlmann] (1924):










_Klaviermusik 1. Tiel - Übung in drei Stücken_ [_Piano Music part one - Exercise in Three Pieces_] op.37 (1924-26):


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Te Deum in C major,

Anna Tomowa-Sintow (soprano), Agnès Baltsa (mezzo-soprano), Peter Schreier (tenor), José Van Dam (bass)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Art Rock

Roger Sessions: Symphonies 4+5, Rhapsody (Columbus Sympony Orchestra, Badea, New World)

Continuing where I left of yesterday with this composer (Symphonies 1-3). The fourth symphony was composed just one year after the third (1958), and is in a somewhat similar style (for lack of a better term, "atonal"). The fifth symphony from 1964 continues on that path, but I find it less engaging than the 3d and the 4th for some reason. The Rhapsody for Orchestra (1970) that closes the disc is a bit like the 5th in that respect. All in all, I prefer the CD with the first three symphonies.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
String Quartet In D Minor, "Voces Intimae", Op. 56
Tempera Quartet*


----------



## Bourdon

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> *Is it my imagination or did Olivier Messiaen wear clothes that always looked about two sizes too big?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Klaviermusik 1. Tiel - Übung in drei Stücken_ [_Piano Music part one - Exercise in Three Pieces_] op.37 (1924-26):


*Interesting question*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> Tackling the first of the boxes of the BIS Sibelius Edition, the Tone Poems. Each box will be spread out over at least a week.
> 
> CD1: En saga (original version 1892), pieces from the Lemminkainen Suite (original/intermediate versions 1896/1897)
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä
> 
> It is one of the interesting aspects of this immense Sibelius Edition that BIS includes earlier versions of the tone poems. It has been too long since I last heard the definitive version of En Saga to notice the differences, but the Lemminkainen pieces are clearly different. The Swan of Tuonela is not there at all in this version, and other pieces are cut substantially in the version we know - and I would say that was indeed the right decision of Sibelius.


Very nice! You'll notice quite a difference in the early and final versions of _En Saga_ once you've heard both of them. The early version has a long atmospheric opening that Sibelius later excised. There's also several versions of _The Oceanides_ that are truly fascinating. The same with _Spring Song_ --- both versions sound rather different. Anyway, having these earlier incarnations of works I've known for so long is most definitely value added, especially if you're a hardcore Sibelian like I am.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162688


*Franz Schubert*

Piano Duets

Paul Lewis
Steven Osborne

2010


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Harawi

Rachel Yakar Soprano
Yvonne Loriod piano


----------



## eljr

Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D795

Christoph Prégardien (tenor) & Michael Gees (piano)

Prégardien brings ever new revelation to the songs, and though his pianist, Michael Gees, plays a modern piano, both vocal and keyboard parts are ornamented in the performing practice of Schubert's... - BBC Music Magazine, June 2008, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 31st Mar 2008
Catalogue No: CC72292
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 61 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
August 2008
Editor's Choice


----------



## vincula

Still hooked to Günter Wand since this morning. Terrific live recording of Bramhs no.1!









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

*Holmboe, Concertos for Piano, Clarinet & Oboe - Noriko Ogawa (piano), Martin Fröst (clarinet), Gordon Hunt (oboe), Aalborg Symphony Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes.*

A really fine disc of pleasing concertos.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Scriabin Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-3 (Lettberg)*










Truly a magnificent set.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Zelenka: Missa Omnium Sanctorum, ZWV 21

laBarocca, Ruben Jais


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> NP: *Scriabin Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-3 (Lettberg)*
> 
> Truly a magnificent set.


I got the set for the weird pieces but was surprised that I ended up spending more time with the sane pieces (if that makes sense).


----------



## Art Rock

Neo Romanza said:


> NP: *Scriabin Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-3 (Lettberg)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truly a magnificent set.


Currently less than 10 euro for the whole set at jpc:
https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...n-1872-1915-Das-Solo-Klavierwerk/hnum/7186327


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Schumann: Eichendorf Liederkreis and Johannes Brahms: Lieder; Vier Ernste Gesänge (Brigitte Fassbaender, Elisabeth Leonskaja, Teldec)

Brigitte Fassbaender is one of my favourite Lieder singers, and here she tackles one of Schumann's main song cycles well in my opinion, with good piano playing by Elisabeth Leonskaja. The Brahms Lieder selection fares pretty well too: she almost changed my opinion that the Brahms Lieder are not the most convincing compositions in the oeuvre of one of my favourite composers.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> Currently less than 10 euro for the whole set at jpc:
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...n-1872-1915-Das-Solo-Klavierwerk/hnum/7186327


A bargain for sure. I've owned this set for a couple of years and each time I return to it, I'm in awe of Lettberg's pianism and really her devotion to Scriabin's music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> I got the set for the weird pieces but was surprised that I ended up spending more time with the sane pieces (if that makes sense).


Makes sense to me. She performs everything admirably well.


----------



## Kiki

eljr said:


> Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D795
> 
> Christoph Prégardien (tenor) & Michael Gees (piano)
> 
> Prégardien brings ever new revelation to the songs, and though his pianist, Michael Gees, plays a modern piano, both vocal and keyboard parts are ornamented in the performing practice of Schubert's... - BBC Music Magazine, June 2008, 4 out of 5 stars More…
> Release Date: 31st Mar 2008
> Catalogue No: CC72292
> Label: Challenge Classics
> Length: 61 minutes
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> August 2008
> Editor's Choice


Have to admit, I am a big fan of Christoph Prégardien singing Schubert, especially his Winterreise accompanied by Andreas Staier. (The one with Michael Gees is also excellent, while the chamber version is unorthodox and fantastic.)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Violin Sonata in G major
Ibragimova / Tiberghien*


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9* in E flat major, Op. 70
_National Symphony Orchestra, Mstislav Rostropovich_


----------



## PWoolfson

I did not previously know this piece. 
This particular performance, to me, seems to convey the meaning and the spirit more than the others I have listened to.


----------



## SanAntone

_*LANDSCAPES: MINIMALISM*_
Philip Glass, Michael Nyman & Arvo Pärt - and many others


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Schumann: Complete pianoworks (Ashkenazy, Decca, CD 1/7)

Schumann's piano works have never really impressed me (unlike say Mendelssohn or Chopin). I was therefore interested to see how I would feel replaying this seven CDs set. The first CD, containing Arabeske, Papillons and Etude symphonique, left me feeling quite the same - it is undoubtedly good music, but somehow I can't fully connect with it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> Robert Schumann: Complete pianoworks (Ashkenazy, Decca, CD 1/7)
> 
> Schumann's piano works have never really impressed me (unlike say Mendelssohn or Chopin). I was therefore interested to see how I would feel replaying this seven CDs set. The first CD, containing Arabeske, Papillons and Etude symphonique, left me feeling quite the same - it is undoubtedly good music, but somehow I can't fully connect with it.


I like Schumann's chamber music, but that's about it.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.8
Andre Previn & the London Symphony Orchestra
*
This accompanied my drive to work this morning and it really set my day off in a positive way.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Edward Elgar's Second Symphony , Sir Colin Davis and the LSO


----------



## Tempesta

Mahler, _Symphonie No. 7_







Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## eljr

Enargeia

Guðnadóttir - Bingen - Snider - Mazzoli

Emily D'Angelo (mezzo-soprano), Das Freie Orchester Berlin, Jarkko Riihimäki

D'Angelo is already well on the way to becoming the complete singer. Her mezzo voice has incredible range, depth and power at the lower end combined with crystalline clarity up top, with lovely... - Gramophone Magazine, November 2021 More…
Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4860536
Label: DG
Length: 52 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
8th October 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> _*LANDSCAPES: MINIMALISM*_
> Philip Glass, Michael Nyman & Arvo Pärt - and many others


At 7 hours and 30 minutes, you will be long occupied.

Let me know what you think, I did not even bookmark this as I can't listen for that long.


----------



## Eramire156

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no.9









Gunter Wand. 
Sinfonieorchester des Nörddeutschen Runfunks*


----------



## eljr

Something I bumped into just now for the first time. It works! I was skeptical if it would or not.


----------



## eljr

John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes? - Vinyl Edition

Yuja Wang (piano), Los Angeles Philharmonic, Gustavo Dudamel

Release Date: 16th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: 4838950
Label: DG


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Bartók String Quartet No. 3, Sz 85 (Keller Quartet)*


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5* in D minor, Op. 47
_National Symphony Orchestra, Mstislav Rostropovich_


----------



## Joe B

Howard Hanson leading the Eastman-Rochester Orchestra and Chorus in his own works:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Bernstein Symphony No. 2, "The Age of Anxiety" (Zimerman/Rattle/Berliners)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Mahler 7th (Chailly/Concertgebouw)*


----------



## Joe B




----------



## 13hm13

Piano Concerto
ATTERBERG


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Handel Variations

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Franz Schubert*

Symphony No. 1 in D major D 82
Symphony No. 2 in B flat major D 125

Berliner Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm

Schubert's early symphonies are a lot of fun, and these performances are wonderful!


----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Battista Martini:

Azione Teatrale, 1726 & Richiami degli ambulanti al Mercato di Bologna

Few musicians were as versatile as the humble Brother Martini, who insisted on being called that way in spite of all the honours rendered to him in Bologna and everywhere. He is celebrated in our time as an extraordinary keeper of books, scores and paintings; in his time he was quite famous also as an erudite musician, an expert writer of treatises, a pioneering historian, and an authentic "maestro" of music. And as a composer, obviously; but of what? Of everything that pertained to a Kapellmeister and an organist: masses, motets, psalms, hymns, organ sonatas, and so on; and also harpsichord sonatas, concertos, cantatas, duets and profane arias.The Euridice Choir conducted by Pier Paolo Scattolin and the soloists Giacomo Contro,Angela Troilo, andVincenzo Di Donato are the protagonists of the reconstruction (seen the several gaps found on the original score) of the intermezzo "Azione Teatrale" of 1726, and of the realization of the «Calls of the street vendors at the Bologna market», including 13 amongst the countless vocal canons composed by Padre Martini that, once for all is offering to us a lively cross-section of eighteenth-century Bologna in its most daily and popular aspects.


----------



## 13hm13

Nights In The Gardens Of Spain


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: String Quintets & Octet

WDR Sinfonieorchester Chamber Players


----------



## Gothos

Disc 4
-Symphony No.14 in A major,K114
-Symphony No.15 in G major,K124
-Symphony No.16 in C major,K128
-Symphony No.17 in G major,K129


----------



## Tempesta

_Beethoven The Nine Symphonies_








Emmanuel Krivine [Le Chambre Philharmonique; Naïve]


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night and a first-listen also:

*Saint-Saëns
La Muse et le Poète, Op. 132
Antje Weithaas (violin), Natalie Clein (cello)
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Andrew Manze*


----------



## Art Rock

Adrien-François Servais: Cello concerto, Souvenir de Spa, Fantaisie et Variations, Grande Fantaisie (Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Terje Mikkelsen, Wen-Sinn Yang, CPO)

This is the other Servais CD in my collection (first one here). It duplicates the cello concerto, but offers three different compositions - all arranged for cello and orchestra. Both CD's are not essential in any way in my opinion, but still interesting and well made. Overall, I have a slight preference for this CPO CD, both in terms of playing and choice of compositions.


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Xaver Scharwenka: Piano Concerto No. 4 in F minor

François Xavier Poizat (piano)

Poznań Philharmonic Orchestra, Łukasz Borowicz


----------



## Gothos

---------


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier

Christa Ludwig (Marschallin), Gwyneth Jones (Octavian), Lucia Popp (Sophie), Walter Berry (Ochs), Ernst Gutstein (Faninal), Placido Domingo (Italian Tenor), Emmy Loose (Marianne), Murray Dickie (Valzacchi), Margarita Lilowa (Annina)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Art Rock

Emmanuel Séjourné: Marimba concerto, Gotan
Akira Ifukube: Lauda concertata
Bogdan Bácanu, The Wave Quartet, Romanian National Symphony Orchestra under Cristian Mandeal, Genuin

Emmanuel Séjourné (1961) is a French composer and percussionist. Akira Ifukube(1914 -2006) was a Japanese classical and film music composer. This CD is a showcase for my favourite unorthodox (in terms of classical music) instrument, the magical marimba. If you love the marimba, you will love this CD. If not, you won't. As simple as that.


----------



## Marinera

Bauldeweyn - Missa Myn Liefkens Bruyn Ooghen a 4; Missa Sine Nomine a 6. Disk 2

Beauty Farm


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

string quartet Op. 132

A great quartet played by a great ensemble,this one is the 'Live" recording wich is even better than the studio recording.
I discovered this quartet by reading the Huxley novel "Point Counter Point" from 1928. This novel pays attention to this quartet, which prompted me to go to the record store. and bought the (fine) recording with the LaSalle Quartet


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* 'Winter Reveries'
_London Symphony Orchestra - Igor Markevitch_


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10* in E minor, Op. 93
_London Symphony Orchestra, Mstislav Rostropovich_


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano), Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša

Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## Art Rock

Roger Sessions: Symphonies 6, 7, and 9 (American Composers Orchestra, Dennis Russell Davies, Argo)

Continuing the re-exploration of Roger Sessions' works. These symphonies date from 1966, 1967, and 1978, respectively - when he was in his seventies and eighties. One critic described them as "the Symphonies Schoenberg did not write", and that is rather to the point. Not watered down copies of the style of the Viennese master, but applying his soundscapes to the old form of the symphony. Of the three CD's with Sessions symphonies, this is probably the best one to serve as an introduction.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and instrumental works. A rather brief part five for late morning and early afternoon. Please note that Hindemith gave up issuing opus numbers once he had reached no.50.

Trio for viola, heckelphone/tenor saxophone and piano op.47 (1928):










_Kleine Klaviermusik (Leichte Fünftonstucke)_ op.45 no.4, from _Sing und Spielmusik für Liebhaber und Musikfreunde_ for piano op.45 (1928-29):










Trio no.2 for violin, viola and cello (1933):










_Mathis der Maler_ - symphony for orchestra, arr. for piano duet (1934):










Sonata no.3 in E for violin and piano (1935):


----------



## Haydn man

Very impressive performance of this unusual programme symphony
I believe Mr Hurwitz is also a fan of this one, so you can't go wrong


----------



## Tero

Some Handel. Mine is Boston Baroque, though


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Xaver Scharwenka: Piano Concerto No. 4 in F minor

François Xavier Poizat (piano)

Poznań Philharmonic Orchestra, Łukasz Borowicz


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

I managed to find this box for a reasonable price and in mint condition ,the Gulda Decca box arrived also today together wth the early recordings box DG with Lorin Maazel.A happy day ! 

Piano sonatas 1-4 (mono)


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Violin sonata and viola sonata (Isabelle van Keulen and Ronald Brautigam, Challenge Classics)

Two relatively late chamber music gems by Shostakovich, full of mood swings. The violin sonata (1968), dedicated to David Oistrakh, is justly famous, but I like the viola sonata (1975, completed just weeks before his death) even better. Excellent performances to my ears by the Dutch duo. One of my favourite chamber music CD's.


----------



## Rogerx

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 & Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major

Julius Katchen (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, István Kertész


----------



## eljr

Discover Bach

Simon Preston (organ), Trevor Pinnock (director & harpsichord, harpsichord), Mischa Maisky (cello), Simon Standage (violin), Carol Hall (soprano), Michael Chance (alto), Wynford Evans (tenor), Stephen Varcoe (bass), Andrei Gavrilov (piano), Crispian Steele-Perkins (trumpet), Kenneth Gilbert (harpsichord),...

Release Date: 22nd Jul 2013
Catalogue No: 4785698
Label: DG
Series: Virtuoso, Discover
Length: 78 minutes


----------



## Vasks

*Kodaly - Theatre Overture (Tortelier/Chandos)
Bartok - The Wooden Prince (Boulez/DG)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162710


*Franz Schubert*

Violin Sonata in D major
Violin Sonata in A minor
Violin Sonata in G minor
Violin Sonata in A major
Rondo in B minor
Fantasy in C major
Sei mir gegrüsst!

Alina Ibragimova, violin
Cédric Tiberghien, piano

2013


----------



## Malx

A couple of very fine Naxos discs featuring the cellist Tim Hugh.

*Holst, Beni Mora, Somerset Rhapsody, Hammersmith, Egdon Heath, Invocation for Cello & Orchestra - Tim Hugh, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones.*

*Finzi, Concerto for Cello & Orchestra - Tim Hugh, Northern Sinfonia, Howard Griffiths.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and instrumental works. A lengthier part six scattered throughout the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Sonata in B for flute and piano (1936):










Piano Sonata no.1 (1936):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1936):
Piano Sonata no.3 (1936):










Sonata no.4 for solo viola (1937):










Organ Sonata no.1 (1937):
Organ Sonata no.2 (1937):
Organ Sonata no.3 (1938):










Quartet for clarinet, violin, cello and piano (1938):


----------



## SanAntone

eljr said:


> At 7 hours and 30 minutes, you will be long occupied.
> 
> Let me know what you think, I did not even bookmark this as I can't listen for that long.


I didn't either, and never intended to listen to the whole thing. I just put it on shuffle and listened for about an hour. It has a lot of music by composers I'd not heard of, or only heard of but not heard their music. So I'd have to say it is a valuable resource for this style, highlighting the various kinds of minimalism beyond the major names.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem

Mirella Freni, Christa Ludwig, Carlo Cossutta & Nicolai Ghiaurov

Wiener Singverein & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## SanAntone

*Cage Edition 25-The Piano Works 4*










The Works for Piano 4 (featuring performance by John Cage) - Works for Prepared Piano: Works of Calder (1949-50) - including original film soundtrack with Burgess Meredith, narrator; John Cage, percussion & tape collage; Totem Ancestor (1942); Triple Paced (1944); Music for Marcel Duchamp (1947). Works for Piano: ONE2 (1989, written for Ms. Leng Tan, first recording of version for 3 pianos); Ad Lib (1943); Triple Paced (1944); Jazz Study (1943) - *Margaret Leng Tan* (pianos)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Scriabin Preludes Ops. Nos. 11, 13, 15 & 16 (Lettberg)*


----------



## Malx

After a few days visiting different corners of the CM world back to my none too concise journey through the symphonies of one Gustav Mahler - number nine.

*Mahler, Symphony No 9 - Czech PO, Karel Ančerl.*

I always think of this as a Bohemian take on this symphony, remember Mahler was born in Bohemia, with the slightly rustic sounding Czech brass adding to a very good interpretation.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonatas 1-4 (mono)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 162709
> 
> 
> Very impressive performance of this unusual programme symphony
> I believe Mr Hurwitz is also a fan of this one, so you can't go wrong


Hurwitz opinion isn't any more valid than mine or your's. Listen with your own ears and formulate your own opinions about the music you're listening to. FWIW, the Vaughan Williams Naxos is mediocre in my estimation, especially compared to Boult on EMI or Previn on RCA. Not to mention Bryden Thomson on Chandos, which is probably my favorite digital cycle.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> the Vaughan Williams Naxos is mediocre in my estimation, especially compared to Boult on EMI or Previn on RCA. Not to mention Bryden Thomson on Chandos, which is probably my favorite digital cycle.


I won't disagree with you on Previn and Thomson as to the RVW cycles (I only have the 1st by Boult, so I can't comment further), but personally, I think the Naxos recording of the 7th stands out. The soprano should sound like an unearthly howl mixed with the wind, and in the Naxos recording, the soprano solo nails it. Just my opinion, though.

I'm looking out my window at the falling snow, and this recording is a freaky accompaniment.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> I won't disagree with you on Previn and Thomson as to the RVW cycles (I only have the 1st by Boult, so I can't comment further), but personally, I think the Naxos recording of the 7th stands out. The soprano should sound like an unearthly howl mixed with the wind, and in the Naxos recording, the soprano solo nails it. Just my opinion, though.
> 
> I'm looking out my window at the falling snow, and this recording is a freaky accompaniment.
> 
> View attachment 162711


Don't loose yourself too much my friend.....


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> I won't disagree with you on Previn and Thomson as to the RVW cycles (I only have the 1st by Boult, so I can't comment further), but personally, I think the Naxos recording of the 7th stands out. The soprano should sound like an unearthly howl mixed with the wind, and in the Naxos recording, the soprano solo nails it. Just my opinion, though.
> 
> I'm looking out my window at the falling snow, and this recording is a freaky accompaniment.
> 
> View attachment 162711


Cool, but, for me, there are so many better listening options in RVW's symphonies than the Naxos cycle.


----------



## Red Terror

Marinera said:


> Bauldeweyn - Missa Myn Liefkens Bruyn Ooghen a 4; Missa Sine Nomine a 6. Disk 2
> 
> Beauty Farm
> 
> View attachment 162708


These Beauty Farm covers are perplexing.


----------



## Knorf

I don't feel this thread is well served by posting negative reviews of someone's choices, thus often lead to arguments.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> I don't feel this thread is well served by posting negative reviews of someone's choices, thus often lead to arguments.


Good point. I'll cease and desist with such opinions, although I do think my point about Hurwitz is a good one.


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> I don't feel this thread is well served by posting negative reviews of someone's choices, thus often lead to arguments.


A few pertinent comments about why you listen and perhaps what you think about a recording has always been the standard on this thread. Long may that continue.


----------



## SanAntone

Neo Romanza said:


> Good point. I'll cease and desist with such opinions, although I do think my point about Hurwitz is a good one.


I hope you don't desist. I almost always find your comments worth making, and am glad someone has. I find too much politeness becomes boring.


----------



## Neo Romanza

SanAntone said:


> I hope you don't desist. I almost always find your comments worth making, and am glad someone has. I find too much politeness becomes boring.


Thanks, San Antone.


----------



## Knorf

Malx said:


> A few pertinent comments about why you listen and perhaps what you think about a recording has always been the standard on this thread. Long may that continue.


That's not what I'm talking about.



Neo Romanza said:


> ...although I do think my point about Hurwitz is a good one.


I think so, too.

Bashing someone else's recording choice-in this specific thread-less so.

Is it _really_ necessary to denigrate someone's recording choice here, and use that as a foil to promote your tastes? There are so many threads elsewhere where this happens already. Is it necessary here? I feel it isn't. I feel this thread is better served without challenging other people's choices.

If you think challenging others' choices is necessary _here_, in this thread, then I'll start wading in, too. You might not like that.

Isn't this thread better for its purpose if the typical negativity and flame wars found all over TC are here kept to a minimum?


----------



## SanAntone

Knorf said:


> That's not what I'm talking about.
> 
> I think so, too.
> 
> Bashing someone else's recording choice, less so.
> 
> Is it _really_ necessary to denigrate someone's recording choice here, and use that explicitly as a foil to promote your tastes? There are so many threads elsewhere where this happens already. Is it necessary here? I feel it isn't. I feel this thread is better served without challenging other people's choices.
> 
> If you think challenging others' choices is necessary, then I'll start wading in, too. You might not like that.


Criticizing someone's choice of a recording does not violate the Forum Guidelines, whereas I think criticizing someone's posting behavior does.


----------



## Knorf

SanAntone said:


> Criticizing someone's choice of a recording does not violate the Forum Guidelines, whereas I think criticizing someone's posting behavior does.


Awesome. ....

Editing. That was a bit intemperate of me. Apologies.

But I think this is thread isn't for me, if attacking someone's listening choice is cool but calling for more generosity and kindness in this thread isn't.

P.S. I never claimed it was "against the rules."


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

German Delight Apollo Ensemble. Music by Bach, Handel and Telemann, and a delight indeed.










Schubert: String Quartet 14, String Quintet. Pavel Haas String Quartet. A favourite album here.










Brahms: Symphonies 1 - 4. Jansons. Bavarian Radio Symphony. I decided to listen to these after reading Knorf's review. They are generally genial performances that feel deconstructed in parts (especially in the first and fourth) but very thoughtful interpretations. The orchestra is first rate and the recording exceptional (these were from live concerts). I'd definitely recommend these, particularly the second and third symphonies.










Hallgato; Ferenc Snetberger, Keller Quartet. An unusual coupling of contemporary classical Roma guitar/String quartet arrangements, Shostaskovich (String Quartet no. 8) Barber and John Dowland. From a live performance and quite enjoyable.










Mendelssohn: Symphonies 1 and 3. Dausgaard, Swedish Chamber Orchestra. Lively and well performed


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> Awesome. Well, I'm out for good. See ya.


It should not be about criticizing the music choice of others, let alone emphasizing your own taste as the standard.
Let's not take the words too seriously and look at the intentions that often result from enthusiasm rather than criticism.

Let's cherish this thread for its mostly friendly exchange


----------



## Bourdon

*De Falla*


----------



## Bourdon

Red Terror said:


> These Beauty Farm covers are perplexing.


To say the least...


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> Thanks, San Antone.


Don't be too much encouraged....


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


>


Holy smokes! Was he _ever_ that young?

Do you have any impressions of that set?


----------



## SanAntone

Knorf said:


> Awesome. ....
> 
> Editing. That was a bit intemperate of me. Apologies.
> 
> But I think this is thread isn't for me, if attacking someone's listening choice is cool but calling for more generosity and kindness in this thread isn't.
> 
> P.S. I never claimed it was "against the rules."


Attacking is a strong word which I don't think accurately describes the exchange. And, if there's one thing this thread ought to encourage is a place to make recommendations about the recordings we think are exceptional accounts of specific works. Of course it is driven by personal taste, but that is a feature of any music forum.

Generosity and kindness are to be encouraged, but I don't think someone expressing a preference for a different recording is being unkind. It is a recommendation.

I hope after a little while you decide to return to the thread and I apologize if anything I've posted contributed to the reason you feel you want to leave.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Holy smokes! Was he _ever_ that young?
> 
> Do you have any impressions of that set?


Ha ha...no photoshop....




























This set arrived today together with the Gulda and Backhaus boxes.

I think it is a marvelous box,it is a limited edition. I purchased it for 40 Euro


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> View attachment 162715


Well, you can't go wrong with this collection !:tiphat:


----------



## Chilham

Bach: Christmas Oratorio No. 6

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Concentus Musicus Wien, Arnold Schoenberg Chor










Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2

Pavel Haas Quartet, Boris Giltburg










Dvořák: 8 Slavonic Dances

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Guest

Lalo, Suite from Namouna, Ansermet, OSR.










An interesting work, featuring attractive melodies and lively use of the orchestra. Ansermet's thing is not perfectly integrated ensemble, which tends to make the music sound more boisterous and colorful.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> Don't be too much encouraged....


Oh, I never intentionally try to be negative unless someone is this way with me. I meant no harm in what I wrote to that member about RVW. Just giving an opinion that obviously wasn't asked for.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Entremont with Bernstein conducting. It's snowing, I'm not going anywhere, and this is an inexpensive download from Supraphon, so it's a nice excuse to sit back and look out the window.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> That's not what I'm talking about.
> 
> I think so, too.
> 
> Bashing someone else's recording choice-in this specific thread-less so.
> 
> Is it _really_ necessary to denigrate someone's recording choice here, and use that as a foil to promote your tastes? There are so many threads elsewhere where this happens already. Is it necessary here? I feel it isn't. I feel this thread is better served without challenging other people's choices.
> 
> If you think challenging others' choices is necessary _here_, in this thread, then I'll start wading in, too. You might not like that.
> 
> Isn't this thread better for its purpose if the typical negativity and flame wars found all over TC are here kept to a minimum?


My comment to the member wasn't meant to ignite a "flame war". I wouldn't let it sink to that dreadful level and I would certainly exit the conversation in a heartbeat if it did. This said, in defense to my post, sometimes my directness comes across as abrasive and I certainly understand how it would appear that way, but make no mistake, there's nothing malicious about offering another suggestion to another member. My post was well-intentioned. They haven't weighed in how they felt about the post yet, but if they are indeed offended by what I wrote, I'm sincerely sorry.

Nothing can be gained from negativity I agree, but, at the same time, nothing can be gained from people who nod their head along with your own each time you make a post. You certainly haven't nodded your head along with everything I've written Knorf, so that's why I guess I'm a bit taken aback by this particular post of yours.

At the end of the day, a forum is an exchange of ideas and should be a place where we can freely express ourselves with civility in mind of course.


----------



## Neo Romanza

A follow-up to my previous post:

Knorf, to further illustrate my point, it wasn't too long ago I posted about Bernstein's recording of Shostakovich's 5th Live in Japan 1979 performance. You quickly pointed out that you didn't like the performance at all, but did I get upset? Absolutely not and the reason is because you weren't being nasty to me and were offering your opinion of the recording I was listening to, I didn't take your comments to heart nor should you about what I said about the RVW symphony cycle on Naxos.

Here is what you wrote in regards to my praising of Bernstein's Live in Japan account of Shostakovich's 5th:



> I definitely disagree. I find the earlier NYPO Fifth to be clearly superior (although both are highly wayward from Shostakovich's clearly stated intentions in the score), and I find the CSO Seventh to be hugely overrated. However, the overrated Seventh is coupled with one of the best Firsts of all time! It's a pity so few seem to notice, as if they forgot it's there. Also the NYPO Ninth is really good.


Contradictions aside, I don't want you to leave this thread because of anything I write (or anyone else for that matter). You're a valued member here and I like your posts, so please reconsider your position.


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> Oh, I never intentionally try to be negative unless someone is this way with me. I meant no harm in what I wrote to that member about RVW. Just giving an opinion that obviously wasn't asked for.


I was teasing you


----------



## eljr

Js Bach/ Fred Thomas: Three Or One

Fred Thomas, Aisha Orazbayeva & Lucy Railton

his own playing at times has something of the velvety fastidiousness of Víkingur Ólafsson…If, occasionally, the results are a little overwrought ('Liebster Jesu wir sind hier' BWV 633 is rather... - BBC Music Magazine, December 2021, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 22nd Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4856141
Label: ECM


----------



## eljr

Red Terror said:


> These Beauty Farm covers are perplexing.


perplexing?

Maybe a better term is non traditional?

I'd call them "successful" as an album cover is marketing and here we are talking about Beauty Farm, rare that an album cover or covers generates conversation.


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> I didn't either, and never intended to listen to the whole thing. I just put it on shuffle and listened for about an hour. It has a lot of music by composers I'd not heard of, or only heard of but not heard their music. So I'd have to say it is a valuable resource for this style, highlighting the various kinds of minimalism beyond the major names.


I may still give it a go... if I do, it will be your fault  (lol) and I'll likely just make a day of it.


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> Good point. I'll cease and desist with such opinions, although I do think my point about Hurwitz is a good one.


I rather enjoyed reading your perspective and did not find it to speak to more than the recording itself.

My vote goes to you continuing to offer your perspective on posted recordings.


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> Thanks, San Antone.


I posted my comment before I read the others which echo my sentiment. I did not mean to engage in overkill.


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvořak
Symphony no.9 in E minor, op.95*









*Takeshita Asahina
Osaka Philharmonic Orchestra 

Recorded 7 January 1997*


----------



## eljr

Knorf said:


> if attacking someone's listening choice is cool
> "


This simply did not happen to my mind.

Why don't we all just move on? We all enjoy each others posts even when we don't agree with the each other's perspective.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto for Piano in G Major*

This is nice. When I want intensity, I go for Argerich, and when I want it a little off center, I get Samson Francois. But this is nice.


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Symphony No. 14 'liechtenstein Suite'; Piano Concerto No. 1 'tirol'; Echorus

Lgt Young Soloists/Gilman

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: OMM0161
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

This is a very fine recording of the fith symphony,traditional but very well done.


----------



## Chilham

Janácek: On an Overgrown Path arr. for String Quartet

Czech Philharmonic Quartet


----------



## Malx

Last music of the day:

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 135 - Zehetmair Quartett.*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Samuel Barber :
Knoxville Summer of 1915
Adagio for Strings
Dover Beach
Violin Concerto

Various artists, including Barbara Hendricks, Elmar Oliveira, Thomas Allen...
The LSO (Michael Tilson Thomas) , the Berliner Philharmonic (Simon Rattle),..


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op. 19

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

Release Date: 19th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: 4861944
Label: DG
Length: 34 minutes


----------



## eljr

Mozart & Contemporaries

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

there is much to admire here thanks to Ólafsson's superb pianism, most notably in Haydn's Sonata No. 47, Mozart's little C major Sonata and his Adagio in B minor; his Kleine Gigue goes like the... - BBC Music Magazine, November 2021, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 4860525
Label: DG
Length: 83 minutes
Critics' Choice 2021
Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2021

Presto Recording of the Week
3rd September 2021
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2021
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominated - Solo Instrument
International Classical Music Awards
2022


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvořák
Cyřiše (Cypresses) for String Quartet
String Quartet no.12 in F major "American"*









*Panocha Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Szymanowski
Harnasie, Op. 55
Andrzej Bachleda, tenor
Krákow Radio Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Wit*










I actually prefer Wit's earlier Szymanowski recordings to what he later did on Naxos. There's a more visceral quality in the conducting and the slightly edgy sonics give the music a bit more bite.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Nielsen
Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva", Op. 27, FS 60
Royal Stockholm PO
Oramo*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162722


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Violin Sonatas, K27, 31, 296, 306, 454, 547

Alina Ibragimova, violin
Cédric Tiberghien, piano

2017


----------



## Michael Lemieux

New release:

Cecilia Bartoli's "unreleased" album from the vault. The aria from Myslivecek's "Clemenza di Tito" (pre-dating Mozart's version) is a wonderful discovery.


----------



## Michael Lemieux

New release: An eclectic concept album by pianist Inon Barnatan. Barnatan creates a Baroque-like suite from composers as varied as Bach and Ades. This album is one of many amazing solo piano albums that came out recently (Trifonov, Olafsson and Levit)


----------



## Coach G

This week I've been listening to the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra:

1. *Mozart* (3 discs): _Sinfonia Concertante for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, and Bassoon_; _Clarinet Concerto_; _Andante for Flute and Orchestra_; _Bassoon Concerto_; _Horn Concertos #1-4_; _Oboe Concerto_; _Flute Concerto_; _Concerto for Flute and Harp_ (Recorded by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra in 1988, 1989 & 1991 on DG records)
2. *Copland*: _Appalachian Spring Suite_; _Short Symphony_, _Quiet City_; _Three Latin American Sketches_ (Recorded by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra in 1989 on DG records)
3. *Bartok*: _Divertimento for Strings_; _Romanian Folk Dances_; *Janacek*: _Mladi Suite for Six Wind Instruments_ (Recorded by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra in 1986 on DG records)
4. *Schoenberg*: _Transfigured Night_; _Chamber Symphonies #1 & 2_ (Recorded by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra in 1989 on DG records)
5. *Vivaldi*: _The Four Seasons_; _Violin Concerto in G minor_ (Recorded by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra with Sarah Chang on solo violin in 2007 on EMI records)



































The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra of New York City is an experiment in cooperation as it bears the distinction having no conductor; and yet they continue to produce a sound that is vibrant, smooth and even. We start with a 3-CD set of Mozart's lovely wind concertos: the most perfect example of Mozart's penchant for balance, beauty, and seamless craftsmanship which the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra serves up with no frills or surprises, just a straight forward delivery where the soloists are first among equals.

Next up is the music of Aaron Copland and it is a courageous undertaking for the Orpheus players as the recordings of Leonard Bernstein and Aaron Copland himself seemed to say all there is in bringing Copland's thoroughly American musical portraits to life. All-in-all I'd say though, that this is different take on Copland than what we are used to hearing. It really is a "chamber orchestra" version and while Bernstein really swings; Orpheus is also a reading that is more intimate, reverent, and elegant. So even if Bernstein does own the music of Aaron Copland, at least Orpheus brings the music in a direction that is new and different, and quite nice

This is followed by a very ethnic European sojourn into Bartok's ingenious incorporation of the Hungarian and Romanian folk elements and while the _Divertimento_ is very good, the lesser-known _Romanian Dances_ are great fun. Orpheus tops things off with a solid wind sextet by Leos Janacek, a very fine Czech composer who has been overshadowed by his more popular Czech counterpart, Antonin Dvorak.

Things get more serious with our next disc that features the music of uncompromising Arnold Schoenberg; and even if _Transfigured Night_ is entirely tonal and composed more-or-less in the grand Late Romantic Style, there are shades of things to come as Schoenberg weaves together the passion of Wagner and the fine German craftsmanship of Brahms. Likewise, the two _Chamber Symphonies_ predate Schoenberg's full-scale plunge into serial technique and are fairly listenable.

We end with Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_ followed by a garden variety Vivaldi _Violin Concerto_ that is more-or-less filler. While having the star-power of the incredible Sarah Chang as the soloist might seem to contradict the egalitarian mission of the conductor-less Orpheus group, Miss Chang blends in quite nicely as she plays with a full tone that stands out but is also smooth and doesn't attempt to show-off, and this recording which is neither symphonic nor HIP holds it own in a field of _Four Seasons_ recordings which are innumerable.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Tsaraslondon

One of those discs I picked up somewhere for next to nothing that turns out to be really good. Superb playing from both Howard Shelley and the City of London Sinfonia. Recommended.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Robert Schumann: Complete pianoworks (Ashkenazy, Decca, CD 1/7)
> 
> Schumann's piano works have never really impressed me (unlike say Mendelssohn or Chopin). I was therefore interested to see how I would feel replaying this seven CDs set. The first CD, containing Arabeske, Papillons and Etude symphonique, left me feeling quite the same - it is undoubtedly good music, but somehow I can't fully connect with it.


Played CD's 2 and 3 from this collection this morning while waiting for TC to come back. Same reaction as for the first when playing the second CD. I did like the third CD, containing Waldszenen, Kinderszenen and the first Piano Sonata, better though.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Masonic Works

John Heuzenroeder (tenor), Mario Borgioni (bass), Alexander Puliaev (piano) & Willi Kronenberg (organ)

Die Kölner Akademie Choir and Orchestra, Michael Alexander Willens

Gramophone Magazine June 2018

The new disc…revels in fine BIS sound and the organ for the songs thus accompanied is more reasonably scaled [than on the older Kertész recording] (and tootles along terrifically). The tenor John Heuzenroeder matches and even surpasses Werner Krenn (for Kertész) in ardency…Quite apart from the pleasure this music gives, one spots premonitions in much of it of later styles…Recommended with a handshake.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piamo sonatas 5-9 (mono)


----------



## Rogerx

*Francis Jean Marcel Poulenc - 7 January 1899*



Poulenc: Patricia Petibon

Patricia Petibon (soprano)

Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris, Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Malx

I dug this disc out from one of the boxes containing my BBC MM cover discs - was it worth the effort, you better believe it.

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18 No 4, Op 135 & Op 95 'Quartetto serioso' - Pavel Haas Quartet.*

Fabulous playing from the young quartet in their early days. These live recordings from October 2008 show great vitality, no excessive vibrato, clarity, simply an excellent disc - if you can find it for sale anywhere at a decent price I'd suggest its one well worth snapping up.


----------



## Art Rock

Roger Sessions: Violin concerto
James Bolle: Ritual
Ole Bohn, Monadnock Festival Orchestra under James Bolle, Albany Records

Continuing my re-acquaintance with the music of Roger Sessions. After eight of his nine symphonies in previous days, it is now time for his violin concerto (1935). A very interesting piece, which I actually like better than the symphonies. One critic summed it up perfectly: "continuously flowing sections in which ideas surface, gain clarity and definition, and then recede again into the general flow..."

Conductor James Bolle (1931 - 2019) also gets the chance to play his own composition Ritual, a 30+ minutes work for violin and chamber orchestra. Stylistically it reminded me a little bit of Schnittke, but without the brilliance and bite of that composer. Not a work I would recommend, but the Sessions concerto is definitely worthwhile.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Aaron Copland - Quiet City & Short Symphony - Orpheus chamber orchestra


----------



## Malx

Before putting the BBC MM box back in the cupboard beside the others I gave this piece a spin.

*Mozart, Violin Concerto No 4 - Hilary Hahn, BBC SO, Sir Andrew Davis.*

Recorded live at the Proms on the 9th of September 2000 - 20 year old Hilary Hahn plays superbly, the BBC SO under Davis accompany her decently enough but its the violin playing that makes this recording for me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and instrumental works part seven for late morning and early afternoon.

Sonata in G for oboe and piano (1938):
Sonata in B for bassoon and piano (1938):
Sonata in B for clarinet and piano (1939):
Sonata for horn and piano (1939):










Sonata for piano duet (1938):










Sonata no.3 for viola and piano (1938-39):
Sonata no.4 in C for violin and piano (1939):










Sonata for trumpet and piano (1939):


----------



## Auferstehen

*MAHLER G*

S No 4 in G Maj

Comparing

LSO - Carlyle J - Britten Sir B
Amsterdam C O - Wittek H - Bernstein L
LPO - Price Dame M - Horenstein J
CSO - Kanawa K t - Solti Sir G

Mario


----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage* - _The Fives_ (X)
The Barton Workshop


----------



## Rogerx

*Clara Haskil (Boekarest, 7 January 1895*



Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor & Kinderszenen

Clara Haskil (piano)

The Hague Philharmonic Orchestra, Willem van Otterloo

Schumann: Abegg Variations, Op. 1
Schumann: Kinderszenen, Op. 15
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82


----------



## Guest

Maconchy String Quartet No 3.










A wonderfully intense and obsessive work in one movement, which seems to build on a single melodic/rhythmic motif.

Lalo, Rhapsodie, Andretti, Basil










A pleasant melodic work with skillful orchestration. Also, the Ansermet/OSR recording of the same work. A pleasant way to spend 10 minutes, but not an earth-shattering piece.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonatas 4-6

These discs are less well filled than those with Backhaus.
It is wonderful to listen to these two pianists one after the other. Backhaus's intuitive playing and Gulda's more masculine approach. Gulda impresses more with his great technique but musically speaking I like both of them just as much.
Backhaus sounds freer and Gulda stuns with his grip on these sonatas that are averse to any sentimentality. I couldn't choose between the two pianists.


----------



## eljr

Enargeia

Guðnadóttir - Bingen - Snider - Mazzoli

Emily D'Angelo (mezzo-soprano), Das Freie Orchester Berlin, Jarkko Riihimäki

D'Angelo is already well on the way to becoming the complete singer. Her mezzo voice has incredible range, depth and power at the lower end combined with crystalline clarity up top, with lovely... - Gramophone Magazine, November 2021 More…
Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4860536
Label: DG
Length: 52 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
8th October 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler - Symphony No.4, Rückert-Lieder (Vienna Philharmonic, Muti, Bonney [Sym4], Larmore [RL], NWO)

Although I am going through my collection alphabetically (right now doing composers starting with S if you had not noticed yet), I decided to spread out my Mahler CD's over many years in order not to overdose. This is for example the 39th version of the 4th I'm playing and cataloguing, and I'm not done yet.... At almost one hour, this live rendition from 1995 is one of the slower I've heard, but in terms of orchestral playing it is OK - only in the gorgeous third movement ("Ruhevoll") I find the slower tempo slightly distracting at moments. The critical point for any Mahler 4 is for me the singer. And that's where this version falls a bit flat. Her diction is not clear at some moments (even at rather slow tempi), and I miss the child-like aspect in her performance. The coupling with the Rückert-Lieder in the same concert is interesting. Mezzo Jennifer Larmore does a somewhat better job in this song cycle than Bonney in the 4th.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162733


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Arie d'Opera dal fondo Foà 28

Sandrine Piau, soprano
Ann Hallenberg, mezzo-soprano
Paul Agnew, tenor
Guillemette Laurens, mezzo-soprano

Modo Antiquo
Federico Maria Sardelli, director

2005


----------



## Malx

A new addition.

*Mahler, Symphony No 7 - Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim.*


----------



## Rogerx

*Jean-Pierre Louis Rampal -7 January 1922*



The Flute at the Court of Frederick the Great

Jean-Pierre Rampal

Ensemble Orchestral de Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert - Complete Overtures part 2 (Prague Sinfonia, Christian Benda, Naxos)

Being a completionist at heart, I could not resist adding the two Naxos CD's to my Schubert collection about a decade ago. Compared with part 1, which I played a few days ago, these overtures are from a more mature Schubert and it shows. Not indispensable, but good to have.


----------



## Vasks

*Suppe - Overture to "Poet and Peasant" (Mehta/CBS)
Brahms - Clarinet Quintet, Op. 115 (Bath International Ensemble/Cala)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 2*

Entremont with Bernstein conducting.

I probably shouldn't say this out loud, but Rachmaninov's piano concertos bother me. I'm looking at the score of this concerto, and the poor piano is shooting up and down the keyboard and working to death, and all it's really amounting to is diddling (though virtuosic diddling) while the orchestra plays the melody. And really, most people remember the melody over the diddling. I suppose the thinking is, if someone lessened the under-the-orchestra diddling to where it were easier, it would lessen the impact of the piece. But it just seems like it's too much work, and it bothers me.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Concertos for Cello, Violin, Piano & Trumpet

Jörg Demus (piano), Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Pierre Thibaud (trumpet), Pierre Fournier (cello)

Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Los Angeles Philharmonic, Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Festival Strings Lucerne, Franz-Paul Decker, Otto Gerdes, Rudolf Baumgartner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and instrumental works part eight. Another short-ish session to see me through the rest of this afternoon.

Sonata in F for trombone and piano (1941):
Sonata for cor anglais and piano (1941):
Sonata in E-flat for alto saxophone and piano (1943):










Sonata for two pianos (1942):










_Ludus tonalis_ [_Tonal Play_] - 'studies in counterpoint, tonal organisation and piano playing' (1942):










String Quartet no.6 in E-flat (1943):


----------



## starthrower

No.9


----------



## Anooj

An enjoyable selection of Mozart's piano concerti by pianist Andor Foldes under several conductors. Such a shame he never recorded a more complete cycle of these works, as what's in here is brilliant. 10, 17, & 21 (plus the Beethoven piece) are in mono, 15 & 25 in stereo. These largely being 1950s recordings, the sound isn't really up to modern standards, but nonetheless quite good for the time.

This particular recording of Concerto 25 might be a good candidate for my favourite interpretation of that work, and as another highlight, the slow movement of 21 is truly sublime here.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonatas 7-10 (mono)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Einojuhani Rautavaara 7th Symphony "Angel of Light" by the RSNO conducted by Hannu Koivula

A great experience for me when I first listened to it! One of my favourites among his compositions. Although admittedly I haven't listened to them all yet...


----------



## Malx

A couple of discs dropped on the doormat this afternoon both Mahler recordings I had been waiting to buy when the price was right.

*Mahler, Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen*, Rückert-Lieder**, Kindertotenlieder*** - Thomas Quasthoff (bass-baritone)*, Violeta Urmana (soprano)**, Anne Sofie von Otter*** (mezzo-soprano), Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez.*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162737


*Franz Joseph Haydn*

String Quartets, op. 76 nos. 4, 5, and 6

The Lindsays

2000


----------



## Art Rock

Howard Shore: Piano concerto, Cello concerto (China Philharmonic Orchestra, Long Yu, Lang Lang / 21st Century Chamber Orchestra, Ludwig Wicki, Sophie Shao; Sony)

Here is a side of famous movie soundtrack composer Howard Shore that many will not know - someone who knew I liked the Lord of the Rings soundtrack gave it to me years ago. The piano concerto ("Ruin & Memory", recorded live in 2010) is an unashamed neo-romantic piece that frankly is not very interesting to me, neither in the piano lines nor the orchestra. I would prefer any of the numerous obscure romantic piano concertos in the excellent Hyperion series over this one. The cello concerto ("Mythic Gardens", recorded live in 2014) is pretty lyrical, and I like it a lot more than the piano concerto. The title might feel New-Agey, but the piece itself has substance. Worth listening to.


----------



## Tempesta

Celi leading the Münchner Philharmoniker through Bruckner's _Symphony No. 3_


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gustav Mahler *(1861-1911) - Das Lied Von Der Erde (1908-09)
Nan Merriman, contralto; Ernst Haefliger, tenor; Royal Concertgebouw, Eduard van Beinum -_ 61 minutes

_Recorded 3-6 December 1956 Decca

I've been listening to DLVDE practically all day today, I have 22 recordings and I've never really noticed how good this one is!

I must say that I'm enjoying Ernst Haefliger's performance very much indeed, and of course Nan Merriman, the Concertgebouw and Eduard van Beinum are superb also.

This performance is also available in the Andrew Rose Pristine Classical remaster, but I bought the Decca some years ago and didn't know about the Pristine. The Decca sound quality is very good indeed. Woodwinds are so important in this work and the Concertgebouw do not let us down!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Auferstehen said:


> *MAHLER G*
> 
> S No 4 in G Maj
> 
> Comparing
> 
> LSO - Carlyle J - Britten Sir B
> Amsterdam C O - Wittek H - Bernstein L
> LPO - Price Dame M - Horenstein J
> CSO - Kanawa K t - Solti Sir G
> 
> Mario


I think the sound quality on that Britten disc is rotten, but the performances are superb. out of those 4 excellent recordings you are comparing, my preference is probably Horenstein. Today, anyway!


----------



## Chilham

I remember liking this very much first time out.










Rossini: Stabat Mater

Antonio Pappano, Anna Netrebko, Joyce DiDonato, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Coro Dell'Accademia Nazionale Di Santa Cecilia, Lawrence Brownlee, Ildebrando D'Arcangelo


----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> Haydn: Concertos for Cello, Violin, Piano & Trumpet
> 
> Jörg Demus (piano), Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Pierre Thibaud (trumpet), Pierre Fournier (cello)
> 
> Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Los Angeles Philharmonic, Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Festival Strings Lucerne, Franz-Paul Decker, Otto Gerdes, Rudolf Baumgartner


My favorite cellist by a significant margin. The only other (fortunately living) cellist who comes close in my book is Pieter Wispelwey. Alisa Weilerstein and Sol Gabetta are also making a strong impression.


----------



## haziz

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 2*
> 
> Entremont with Bernstein conducting.
> 
> I probably shouldn't say this out loud, but Rachmaninov's piano concertos bother me. I'm looking at the score of this concerto, and the poor piano is shooting up and down the keyboard and working to death, and all it's really amounting to is diddling (though virtuosic diddling) while the orchestra plays the melody. And really, most people remember the melody over the diddling. I suppose the thinking is, if someone lessened the under-the-orchestra diddling to where it were easier, it would lessen the impact of the piece. But it just seems like it's too much work, and it bothers me.
> 
> View attachment 162734


Diddling or not (I am not even sure what "diddling" is?!), some of my favorite 20th century compositions. Being allergic to most 20th century music, I am often glad to find a work I thoroughly enjoy. Of course Rachmaninoff was more of a 19th century leftover in the 20th century, and of that I am glad.


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Film Music from The Maxim Trilogy, A Girl Alone, The Man with a Gun, and King Lear (BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky, Chandos)

I thought this would make a nice follow-up of the Howard Shore CD. Here we have the opposite: an established classical music composer writing film scores. And very good ones as well - I liked the King Lear excerpts especially. This is a side of Shosty that gets a bit overlooked sometimes - and that's a pity.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Zelenka: Missa Votiva ZWV18

Collegium 1704, Václav Luks


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Milhaud
Violin Concerto No. 2, Op. 263
Arabella Steinbacher, violin
Münchner Rundfunkorchester
Pinchas Steinberg*










During lockdown in 2020, I really had more time to absorb Milhaud's multi-faceted style and I've come to regard him as one of the greats.


----------



## Kiki

Johannes Brahms Symphony No. 4
Orchestre des Champs-Élysées / Philippe Herreweghe / 2015

Agile, even full of fun at times, but also pounding the notes like when kneading a dough. Rather interesting I think.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Myung-Whun Chung_


----------



## Tempesta

Bruckner: _Symphony No. 6_
Kent Nagano


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> A couple of discs dropped on the doormat this afternoon both Mahler recordings I had been waiting to buy when the price was right.
> 
> *Mahler, Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen*, Rückert-Lieder**, Kindertotenlieder*** - Thomas Quasthoff (bass-baritone)*, Violeta Urmana (soprano)**, Anne Sofie von Otter*** (mezzo-soprano), Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez.*


What was the other disc?


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> What was the other disc?


Mahler 6 - Pappano.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Jeu de cartes
LSO
Abbado*

From this excellent 2-CD set -


----------



## 13hm13

Joseph Martin Kraus: Wiener Flötenquintett, Klaviersonate [Werner Richter, Günther Krieger]


----------



## 13hm13

Rautavaara - Symphony No.3; Manhattan Trilogy (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam)


----------



## Auferstehen

HenryPenfold said:


> I think the sound quality on that Britten disc is rotten, but the performances are superb. out of those 4 excellent recordings you are comparing, my preference is probably Horenstein. Today, anyway!


Yup, I think I would agree Henry. Little to choose between them.

Best wishes,
Mario


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## pmsummer

DANSE ROYAL
*French, Anglo-Norman, and Latin Songs and Dances from the 13th Century*
Ensemble Alcatraz

_Elektra Nonesuch_


----------



## HerbertNorman

Art Rock said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich: Film Music from The Maxim Trilogy, A Girl Alone, The Man with a Gun, and King Lear (BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky, Chandos)
> 
> I thought this would make a nice follow-up of the Howard Shore CD. Here we have the opposite: an established classical music composer writing film scores. And very good ones as well - I liked the King Lear excerpts especially. This is a side of Shosty that gets a bit overlooked sometimes - and that's a pity.


Couldn't agree more , the King Lear is great! I really like the Maxim trilogy too myself.


----------



## Joe B

Ralph Vaughn Williams "Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis" performed by TrondheimSolistene:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - chamber and keyboard works part nine of nine. As I stayed in tonight I've passed a pleasant 90-odd minutes with Hindemith's final bunch of chamber works (apart from the sonata for double bass and piano from 1949, which I don't have...).

More of Hindemith's work to come before too long but some time tomorrow I will turn my attention to belatedly finishing off my mini-operathon before deciding on which composer is next up for the overview treatment.

String Quartet no.7 (1945):










Sonata no.2 in E for cello and piano (1948):










Sonata for four horns (1952):










Sonata in B for bass tuba and piano (1955):










Septet for flute, oboe, clarinet, trumpet, horn, bass clarinet and bassoon (1948):
Octet for clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, two violas, cello and double bass (1957-58):


----------



## PWoolfson

I posted a different performance of this the other day; 
this is vey different, I can't stop listening to this; so beautifully and sensitively performed.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Milhaud
Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6
Basel RSO
Francis*


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAE A DUE
*Dietrich Buxtehude*
The Boston Museum Trio

_Harmonia Mundi France_


----------



## KevinJS

Abbado - Mahler 4 - Berg: 7 early songs


----------



## elgar's ghost

Art Rock said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich: Film Music from The Maxim Trilogy, A Girl Alone, The Man with a Gun, and King Lear (BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky, Chandos)
> 
> I thought this would make a nice follow-up of the Howard Shore CD. Here we have the opposite: an established classical music composer writing film scores. And very good ones as well - I liked the King Lear excerpts especially. This is a side of Shosty that gets a bit overlooked sometimes - and that's a pity.


Free from the dumbing-down strictures of Stalin-era Socialist Realism Shostakovich's film music improved markedly, beginning with the 1955 score for _The Gadfly_. Naxos have recorded some of DSCH's soundtracks in full, and I'm hopeful that one day a release of the complete music for _King Lear_ will see the light of day.


----------



## opus55

Handel: Fernando


----------



## KevinJS

Franz-Xaver Schnizer - Missa C-dur - Tölzer Knabenchor


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Bernstein Facsimile (Bernstein/Israel PO)*

From this set -


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Edvard Grieg*

Peer Gynt Op. 23 - Incidental Music (highlights)

Soloists:
Barbara Bonney
Marianne Eklof
Urban Malmberg
Toralv Maurstad
Wenche Foss

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Korngold
Violin Concerto in D, Op. 35
Nicola Benedetti, violin
Bournemouth SO
Karill Karabits*










Here's another performance I prefer to the much-lauded Shaham/Previn recording on DG. Benedetti's insights into the emotional "sighs" in the first movement are particularly moving. The slow movement _Andante_ is also performed with a wistfulness. The foot-stomping finale is pulled as well as any virtuoso I've heard. This is certainly in my "Top 3" favorite performances of this concerto along with Mutter/Previn (DG) and Ehnes/Tovey (Onyx).


----------



## KevinJS

Haydn - The Creation


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Le Carnaval des animaux
Martha Argerich, Nelson Freire, Gidon Kremer et. al.*










Such an unusual creation, but always an utter delight.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Handel: Messiah, HWV 56

Martin Pearlman, Boston Baroque


----------



## Rogerx

Thalberg: Fantasies on Operas by Bellini

Francesco Nicolosi (piano)

Thalberg: Fantaisie sur des motifs de Beatrice di Tenda, Op. 49
Thalberg: Fantaisie sur des motifs de La Straniera, Op. 9
Thalberg: Grande caprice sur des motifs de La Sonnambula, Op. 46
Thalberg: Grande fantaisie et variations sur des motifs de I Capuletti, Op. 10
Thalberg: Grande fantaisie et variations sur des motifs de la Norma, Op. 12
Thalberg: Grande fantaisie et variations sur l'opera 'I Capuleti ed i Montecchi' de Bellini, Op. 10


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Poulenc
Organ Concerto
Marie-Claire Alain, organ
Rotterdam PO
Conlon*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Milhaud
Danses de Jacaremirim, Op. 256
Mauro Tortorelli (violin), Angela Meluso (piano)*


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Winterreise (Hans Hotter, Michael Raucheisen, DG)

Schubert's most famous song cycle is one of my favourite pieces of music. I have a number of versions, including this one, possibly the most famous one recorded in mono. One has to make allowances for the sound quality (not just mono, but it was recorded in 1942/1943), but once you get over that, there's a lot to enjoy here. Baritone Hans Hotter is an amazing Lied singer, and he takes me convincingly on the journey that this cycle is. This version would not replace Fischer-Dieskau as my first choice, but I'm glad to have it in my collection.


----------



## Rogerx

Purcell: Fantazias

Chelys Consort of Viols

Purcell: Chacony
Purcell: Fantazias
Purcell: Prophetess or The History of Dioclesian, Z627
Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z629


----------



## vincula

French delicatesse:angel:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Tsaraslondon

On a Mozart phase










These performances are not to everyone's taste, I know, but I love them all. Others may prefer a less interventionist approach, I suppose, but I don't hold with the opinion that Mozart gets lost in Mutter and nobody will deny the playing is absolutely superb.










A fine performances of Mozart's wonderful wind serenade.


----------



## Chilham

Handel: Ariodante (Excerpts)

Franco Fagioli, Il Pomo d'Oro, Zefira Valova










Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 26 "Les Adieux"

Ronald Brautigam










Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 "Große Sonate für das Hammerklavier", Piano Sonata No. 32

Igor Levit










Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2

Martin Fröst, Roland Pöntinen










Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15

Rudolph Barshai, WDR Sinfonie-Orchester


----------



## Rogerx

Peter Mennin: Moby Dick &_ Symphony No. 3
_
Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwarz

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Violin Concerto*
_Gil Shaham - Russian National Orchestra - Pletnev_


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Tone Poems (Various, BIS, CD 2/5)

The second CD from the Tone Poems box of the BIS Sibelius Edition. This CD contains Improvisation-Spring Song, The wood-nymph, En Saga (final version), Cassazione (original version), Music for a scene (original version of Dance-Intermezzo), and Finland awakes (preliminary version of Finlandia). What shines through, even in the preliminary versions, is what a great composer Sibelius was, and how adjustments he made later on were improvements, as good as the first versions were.


----------



## jim prideaux

on a miserable Saturday morning in January ( 'the lads' are not even in the 3rd round of the F.A Cup!) I have certain tasks to do that require me to sit here at my desk for a protracted period of time....so I have created a playlist featuring certain works that I know I really enjoy in recordings I have only just encountered. There is a clear element of repetition but so what!!

Kalinnikov-Symphonies 1 and 2 performed by Svetlanov and the USSR SO.

Kalinnikov-Symphony no.1
Glazunov-Symphony no.5
Khatchaturian-Masquerade Suite

All performed by Yamada and the Czech P.O ( Exton)

Duderova and the S.O. of Russia performing Kalinnikov's 1st and 2nd Symphonies.


Svetlanov really does make the most of the two symphonies....an energetic and sweeping grandeur so appropriate to this music!

( I think the 2nd might be edging past the 1st in my affections)

And if I have not already done so let me wish every fellow 'TC'er' a Happy New Year!


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> *Gustav Mahler *(1861-1911) - Das Lied Von Der Erde (1908-09)
> Nan Merriman, contralto; Ernst Haefliger, tenor; Royal Concertgebouw, Eduard van Beinum -_ 61 minutes
> 
> _Recorded 3-6 December 1956 Decca
> 
> I've been listening to DLVDE practically all day today, I have 22 recordings and I've never really noticed how good this one is!
> 
> I must say that I'm enjoying Ernst Haefliger's performance very much indeed, and of course Nan Merriman, the Concertgebouw and Eduard van Beinum are superb also.
> 
> This performance is also available in the Andrew Rose Pristine Classical remaster, but I bought the Decca some years ago and didn't know about the Pristine. The Decca sound quality is very good indeed. Woodwinds are so important in this work and the Concertgebouw do not let us down!


Das Lied von der Erde in one of my favorite works by Mahler but I don't have 22 different recordings of any composition. The first recording with Karajan is also one that I really appreciate, it was my first acquaintance. My first choice is Haitink with the Concertgebouw Orchestra. Not to forget Klemperer and indeed Eduard van Beinum. I also know Nan Merriman from the recording with Eugen Jochum, also with the Concertgebouw Orchestra. I have to get used to her voice because of her somewhat heavy vibrato, but it is a very nice recording.


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Schumann: Complete pianoworks (Ashkenazy, Decca, CD 4/7)

Schumann's piano works have never really impressed me (unlike say Mendelssohn or Chopin). I was therefore interested to see howI would feel replaying this seven CDs set. The fourth CD, containing Phantasiestücke, Blumenstück and Davidsbündlertänze, may be the most satisfying so far (or maybe I'm finally seeing the light with respect to Schumann's piano works).


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Fantasia in F minor, D 940*
_Radu Lupu - Murray Perahia_


----------



## Bourdon

Art Rock said:


> Robert Schumann: Complete pianoworks (Ashkenazy, Decca, CD 4/7)
> 
> Schumann's piano works have never really impressed me (unlike say Mendelssohn or Chopin). I was therefore interested to see howI would feel replaying this seven CDs set. The fourth CD, containing Phantasiestücke, Blumenstück and Davidsbündlertänze, may be the most satisfying so far (*or maybe I'm finally seeing the light* with respect to Schumann's piano works).


You see,it is never too late


----------



## Rogerx

*Vladimir Feltsman Born 8 January 1957*



Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, Op. 120

Vladimir Feltsman (piano)


----------



## haziz

jim prideaux said:


> on a miserable Saturday morning in January ( 'the lads' are not even in the 3rd round of the F.A Cup!) I have certain tasks to do that require me to sit here at my desk for a protracted period of time....so I have created a playlist featuring certain works that I know I really enjoy in recordings I have only just encountered. There is a clear element of repetition but so what!!
> 
> Kalinnikov-Symphonies 1 and 2 performed by Svetlanov and the USSR SO.
> 
> Kalinnikov-Symphony no.1
> Glazunov-Symphony no.5
> Khatchaturian-Masquerade Suite
> 
> All performed by Yamada and the Czech P.O ( Exton)
> 
> Duderova and the S.O. of Russia performing Kalinnikov's 1st and 2nd Symphonies.
> 
> Svetlanov really does make the most of the two symphonies....an energetic and sweeping grandeur so appropriate to this music!
> 
> ( I think the 2nd might be edging past the 1st in my affections)
> 
> And if I have not already done so let me wish every fellow 'TC'er' a Happy New Year!


And a happy new year to you! Hopefully it will prove less "interesting" in the longer term than the prior couple of years.

I think the Kalinnikov and Glazunov symphonies are great works that deserve greater exposure, performance, recording and listening. Thanks for championing them.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonatas 11-14 (mono)


----------



## Rogerx

Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue

Pinchas Zukerman (violin)

St Paul Chamber Orchestra

Handel: Arrival of the Queen of Sheba (from Solomon)
Handel: Concerto grosso, Op. 6 No. 1 in G major, HWV319
Pachelbel: Canon & Gigue
Purcell: Chacony
Rameau: Deuxième tambourin en rondeau in A minor
Telemann: Concerto TWV 51:G9 in G major for viola, strings & b.c.
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, Op. 8 No. 5 in E flat major, RV253 'La tempesta di mare'


----------



## Malx

Late morning music chez moi:

*K A Hartmann, String Quartet No 2 - Zehetmair Quartet.*

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 130/133 & arr Op 14/1 - Artemis Quartet.*

Just getting to know the Hartmann a little better + the Artemis Quartet are reliable as ever in Beethoven, even if I prefer the new finale rather than the Grosse Fuge. Unfortunately they don't offer the option of selecting which final movement to hear.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various Romantic-era opera part six of six.

I admit I've said this before but I find this recording of _Die Fledermaus_ quite sparkling apart from one fly in the ointment - the casting of Ivan Rebroff as Prince Orlovsky (in what was originally a trouser role). I don't blame Rebroff exclusively - I'll give him the benefit of the doubt in that he was only doing what was asked of him - but his exaggerated Tiny Tim-style falsetto totally grinds my gears and rather than stealing the show I think his performance actually threatens to derail it. Had Ken Russell considered turning _Die Fledermaus_ into one of his absurd _Lisztomania_-style movies then Rebroff's over-campy delivery may have worked a treat, but I find his vocal performance too incongruous for a faithful stage production despite the general frothiness of the work itself which may allow for some (judicious) flexibility with regards to the playing and singing of the various roles. Travesty instead of _travesti_, perhaps?

_Die Fledermaus_ - operetta in three acts [Libretto: Karl Haffner and Richard Genée] (1874):










_Der Rosenkavalier_ [_The Knight of the Rose_] - comic opera in three acts op.59, based loosely on the novel _Les amours du chevalier de Faublas_ by Louvet de Couvrai and the comedy _Monsieur de Pourceaugnac_ by Molière [Libretto: Hugo von Hofmannsthal] (1909-10):


----------



## eljr

Bach, Handel

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon

The singing is almost indecently ravishing and yet she never takes you beyond the brink, even when she sails into stratospheric ornaments. - Gramophone Magazine, December 2021 More…
Release Date: 5th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: 9029667786
Label: Erato
Length: 83 minutes

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
December 2021
Recording of the Month

Presto Editor's Choice
November 2021


----------



## SanAntone

*Glass*: _Symphony No. 6 | Plutonian Ode_
Dennis Russell Davies, Bruckner Orchester Linz, Lauren Flanigan


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Bach, Handel
> 
> Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon
> 
> The singing is almost indecently ravishing and yet she never takes you beyond the brink, even when she sails into stratospheric ornaments. - Gramophone Magazine, December 2021 More…
> Release Date: 5th Nov 2021
> Catalogue No: 9029667786
> Label: Erato
> Length: 83 minutes
> 
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2021
> Recording of the Month
> Gramophone Magazine
> December 2021
> Recording of the Month
> 
> Presto Editor's Choice
> November 2021


This is getting spooky, just unpacked mine. :angel:


----------



## haziz

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53785?dch_ref=share

*Kirill Petrenko* conducts *Mendelssohn* and *Shostakovich*

In this programme, Kirill Petrenko first takes us to Great Britain. Inspired by a visit to Scotland, *Mendelssohn* composed his atmospherically dense *Third Symphony*. *Shostakovich's Tenth Symphony* - the first he wrote after Stalin's death in 1953 - is programmatically very different. The composer makes the repression of the Stalin era palpable with oppressive, often grotesque music, before closing with a movement full of hope.

*Berliner Philharmoniker*
*Kirill Petrenko*

This my first time trying the Berlin Philharmonic's "Digital Concert Hall". With my aversion to risk in the COVID era, I don't see myself attending a live concert in a long, long time! I miss my Boston Symphony Orchestra concerts both in Tanglewood and Boston, as well as those of our local regional orchestra, the Springfield Symphony Orchestra!


----------



## eljr

Snider: Penelope

Shara Worden (vocals)

Signal, Brad Lubman

Release Date: 26th Oct 2010
Catalogue No: NWAM023
Label: New Amsterdam
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162763


*Richard Strauss*

Concerto in D major for oboe and small orchestra
Alexei Ogrintchouk, oboe
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Andris Nelsons, conductor

Serenade in E flat major for 13 wind instruments
Sonatina No. 2 in E flat major for 16 wind instruments
Winds of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Alexei Ogrintchouk, oboe and direction

2017


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> This is getting spooky, just unpacked mine. :angel:


It is totally awesome. You will love it.

So would others if they gave it a spin.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Vasks

*Graupner - Overture in B-flat for Chalumeaux and Strings (Maillet/Pierre Verany)
J. S. Bach - Fantasia in A minor, BWV 922 (Kipnis/Arabesque)
Telemann - Cantata: Lobet den Herrn, alle seine Heerscharen (Stotzel/Hanssler)*


----------



## SearsPoncho

This week's listening:

Carter - String Quartet #1 - Julliard Quartet

Debussy - Violin Sonata - Kyung Wha Chung/Radu Lupu (excellent)

Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings - Entremont/Vienna Chamber Orchestra

Poulenc - Clarinet Sonata - Richard Hosford/Ian Brown

Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 127 - Takacs Quartet

Ravel - Miroirs - Jean-Yves Thibaudet


----------



## Art Rock

Roger Sessions: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd (Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Various soloists, New World Records)

This work from 1971 is of course based on the same Walt Whitman poem as the Hindemith 1946 oratorio of the same title, and that's tough competition. The Sessions version still impresses as well, I would say it's almost as good as his violin concerto.


----------



## eljr

Anima Aeterna

Jakub Józef Orliński (countertenor), Il Pomo d'Oro, Francesco Corti

Be prepared for some dazzling displays…in Zelenka's psalm setting 'Laetatus sum', Orlinski is partnered by the assured, pliant and blended singing of Fatma Said…[Nucci's] aria 'Un giusto furore'... - BBC Music Magazine, December 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 9029674390
Label: Erato
Length: 80 minutes
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
Awards Issue 2021
Editor's Choice

Presto Recording of the Week
22nd October 2021
Also Recommended
Building A Library
November 2021
Also Recommended

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominated - Baroque Vocal
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Baroque Vocal


----------



## SanAntone

*Meredith Monk* | _impermanence_










Meredith Monk and Vocal Ensemble
Theo Bleckmann voice
Ellen Fisher voice
Katie Geissinger voice
Ching Gonzalez voice
Meredith Monk voice
Allison Sniffin voice
Sasha Bogdanowitsch voice
Silvie Jensen voice
Allison Sniffin piano, violin
John Hollenbeck percussion
Bohdan Hilash woodwinds
Recorded January 2007, Avatar Studios, New York
Engineer: James Farber
Produced by Manfred Eicher



> Condensed from the larger synesthetic composition of the same name, as we encounter it here impermanence is far from incidental to its source. Here, Monk branches out from her usual diatonic trunk into more chromatic foliage. The staples of her craft are dutifully maintained: cyclical patterns and semantic dissolutions, keyboard parts that lumber like human figures, and a suitable array of extended techniques. The ordering of pieces suggests a structure that may crumble at any time yet which is all the more resilient for its empty spaces. From the clattering metal of "disequilibrium" to the ethereal rounds of "passage," there is a clear lingual flow to be distinguished. Some of the sounds, such as can be found in "sweep 1," are organic and vulnerable, while others, such as the clattering of "particular dance," are picked apart like ancient automatons. Ultimately, the reverberations of the digital recording process lend such music a parable quality. Rather than being didactic, the lessons to be learned have more to do with silence than with moral truths. Our habit of reading prescriptive meanings into the human archive is an endless circle, an offering of shadow in a realm without light. Here, at least, we can cast aside such shackles and take comfort in the liminal. (TYRAN GRILLO)


----------



## haziz

[video]https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53133[/video]

*
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra* in D major, op. 35
_Berliner Philharmoniker
Semyon Bychkov
Lisa Batiashvili violin_

Semyon Bychkov and Lisa Batiashvili perform Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto
With its its beguiling, heartfelt melodies, its captivating dance-like rhythms and its highly virtuosic solo part, Tchaikovsky's opus 35 is considered the epitome of the Romantic violin concerto. Ideal for a violinist like Lisa Batiashvili, who - according to the Guardian - knows how to interpret this piece in an intense, radiant and heartfelt way.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4

Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 39-41

Wiener Philharmoniker -Karl Böhm


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 10-13 (mono)


----------



## Malx

Streamed from Qobuz.
*Mendelssohn, String Quartet Op 44/2 - Quatuor Arod.*

Very nice - played with great passion, attack and excitement just as requested by Mendelssohn.


----------



## Joe B

Pieces by Eriks Esenvalds from this disc with Stephen Layton leading Polyphony and Britten Sinfonia:









*Evening
Night Prayer
A drop in the ocean
Legend of the wall-in woman
Long Road*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> Das Lied von der Erde in one of my favorite works by Mahler but I don't have 22 different recordings of any composition. The first recording with Karajan is also one that I really appreciate, it was my first acquaintance. My first choice is Haitink with the Concertgebouw Orchestra. Not to forget Klemperer and indeed Eduard van Beinum. I also know Nan Merriman from the recording with Eugen Jochum, also with the Concertgebouw Orchestra. I have to get used to her voice because of her somewhat heavy vibrato, but it is a very nice recording.


Again, I have been listening to DLVDE virtually all day.

I am particularly enjoying the Karajan/Ludwig/Kollo/BPO. For me, perhaps it's the finest of them all.

It seems I can't count, I have 24 recordings and I'm eying up the 1970s live Karajan/Janowitz/Spiess/Launenthal (two tenors), so it might go to 25! Of course it's rather stupid to have so many recordings of a work, but I'm not harming anyone and it's been spread over 30 years! :lol:

The Haitink hasn't been played yet, but I like it very much as a performance, but it's Ferrier/Patzak/Walter/VPO next.


----------



## SanAntone

*The World Of Harry Partch* (1969)






I began music school in Fall of 1969. This record had just come out, and brought the music of Harry Partch to a much wider audience. In one of my music history classes his name came up and I was fascinated both by his music and his handmade original instruments. His biography was also unique for a Classical composer:



> Encouraged by his mother, Partch learned several instruments at a young age. By fourteen, he was composing, and in particular took to setting dramatic situations. He dropped out of the University of Southern California's School of Music in 1922 over dissatisfaction with the quality of his teachers. He took to self-study in San Francisco's libraries, where he discovered Hermann von Helmholtz's Sensations of Tone, which convinced him to devote himself to music based on scales tuned in just intonation. In 1930, he burned all his previous compositions in a rejection of the European concert tradition. Partch frequently moved around the US. Early in his career, he was a transient worker, and sometimes a hobo; later he depended on grants, university appointments, and record sales to support himself. In 1970, supporters created the Harry Partch Foundation to administer Partch's music and instruments. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Flamme

Why does some music grab people to the point of ecstasy and to others it represents a total blank? Can you grow to love a composer you feel no connection to? Mahan Esfahani attempts to learn to love the music of Shostakovich with the help of conductor Kirill Karabits.

Dimitri Shostakovich was a Soviet-era Russian composer and pianist who died in 1975. One of the major composers of the 20th century, his work bridged the gap between Romanticism and post-tonality. His sharp contrasts and harmonic developments from the Romantic era towards tonal ambiguity are impressively showcased across his thirteen symphonies.

But to Mahan, Shostakovich's music is drenched in unnecessary sarcasm and a moral murkiness. Was he a supporter or dissident towards the Soviet Union? How can he have written music from two opposing viewpoints? Does his popularity rest on this enigma rather than any musical merit?

Joining Mahan in the studio to help spark a connection is the conductor Kirill Karabits. Born in Kiev when it was part of the Soviet Union, he repeatedly listened to Shostakovich's Eleventh Symphony as a young boy and it was this that made him dream of becoming a conductor. Kirill has been chief conductor for the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra for the past 13 years and has several celebrated recordings of Shostakovich's symphonies in his discography.

Produced by Rebecca Gaskell
A Reduced Listening production for BBC Radio 3








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m001318v


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> Again, I have been listening to DLVDE virtually all day.
> 
> I am particularly enjoying the Karajan/Ludwig/Kollo/BPO. For me, perhaps it's the finest of them all.
> 
> It seems I can't count, I have 24 recordings and I'm eying up the 1970s live Karajan/Janowitz/Spiess/Launenthal (two tenors), so it might go to 25! Of course it's rather stupid to have so many recordings of a work, but I'm not harming anyone and it's been spread over 30 years! :lol:
> 
> ......


I do think the Karajan/Ludwig/Kollo/BPO is very special. For me, there is a kind "cold" beauty to it that I like in this music.

I know there is a 1970 live Karajan/Ludwig/Spiess/Laubenthal/BPO from HUNT, but it's difficult to find. There is another with the same cast on Urania, but it is digital-only with NO recording data and I don't know if it is the same 1970 live recording. (The Urania is available as a download from Presto and streaming on Spotify.) Which one are you eying up?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*De Falla, Nights in the Gardens of Spain*

So far, this set has been very enjoyable.


----------



## 96 Keys

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## haziz

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/51854-4

*Pyotr Ilyich TchaikovskySymphony No. 5 in E minor, op. 64*
_Berliner Philharmoniker_
_Kirill Petrenko_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Saint-Saëns Piano Concerto No. 3 in E-flat, Op. 29 (Malikova/Sanderling)*


----------



## Bkeske

Been sidetracked with a new preamp purchase, but just notified of this….

Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall. Barenboim conducts Verdi, todays program:

View attachment 162767

View attachment 162768


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart *

Symphony No.1
Symphony No.28
Symphony No.41

Orchestre National de la R.T.F.


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler: Symphonies Nos. 1-9 / Neumann

Symp. 4


----------



## haziz

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/52522

*Kirill Petrenko conducts Mahler's Sixth Symphony*

For the first time, Kirill Petrenko presents himself with the Berliner Philharmoniker as an interpreter of Mahler. The Sixth Symphony is one of the composer's most disturbing works, bringing together turmoil and idyll, triumph and catastrophe, nature, and life and death. It conveys a world panorama as well as an intimate insight into Mahler's inner world. For as his widow Alma explained, "No work has flowed from his heart as directly as this".

*Berliner Philharmoniker*
*Kirill Petrenko*


----------



## Coach G

Art Rock said:


> Roger Sessions: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd (Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Various soloists, New World Records)
> 
> This work from 1971 is of course based on the same Walt Whitman poem as the Hindemith 1946 oratorio of the same title, and that's tough competition. The Sessions version still impresses as well, I would say it's almost as good as his violin concerto.


Walt Whitman wrote his beautiful poem, _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd_, as a memorial to Abraham Lincoln. Hindemith's musical adaptation was dedicated to the memory of Franklin D Roosevelt, and Roger Sessions take on it was to pay tribute to the fallen, Robert F Kennedy and Martin Luther King Jr.

Though Hindemith was not a serial composer, his music is academic enough to sound atonal, or at least, very dull, to the casual listener. Even so, Hindemith's _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd_ is accessible enough to almost qualify as a piece of "Americana" that might have been conceived by someone such as Copland, Bernstein, Piston, Virgil Thomson, or William Schuman. Roger Sessions' lesser-known _When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd_ is full-blown serial and can be all but completely mystifying at first, second or even it's third hearing. But given an even chance, the Sessions take can also be quite powerful and worthy of Whitman's poetic vision.


----------



## Bkeske

haziz said:


> https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/52522
> 
> *Kirill Petrenko conducts Mahler's Sixth Symphony*
> 
> For the first time, Kirill Petrenko presents himself with the Berliner Philharmoniker as an interpreter of Mahler. The Sixth Symphony is one of the composer's most disturbing works, bringing together turmoil and idyll, triumph and catastrophe, nature, and life and death. It conveys a world panorama as well as an intimate insight into Mahler's inner world. For as his widow Alma explained, "No work has flowed from his heart as directly as this".
> 
> *Berliner Philharmoniker*
> *Kirill Petrenko*


Hope you are enjoying the Digital Concert Hall. For me, it's a 'gold mine', and have no problem resubscribing every year.

Are you watching on the trial period?


----------



## haziz

Bkeske said:


> Hope you are enjoying the Digital Concert Hall. For me, it's a 'gold mine', and have no problem resubscribing every year.
> 
> Are you watching on the trial period?


Yes, I am within the trial period, but will most likely subscribe. Knowing me, I will enthusiastically play or use the service for a couple of weeks, then set it aside and never visit it again. I have on many occasions subscribed to and paid for online services, newspapers, gym memberships etc. for decades while never actually using the service; in many cases even forgetting that I had an active subscription.


----------



## Coach G

elgars ghost said:


> Various Romantic-era opera part six of six.
> 
> I admit I've said this before but I find this recording of _Die Fledermaus_ quite sparkling apart from one fly in the ointment - the casting of Ivan Rebroff as Prince Orlovsky (in what was originally a trouser role). I don't blame Rebroff exclusively - I'll give him the benefit of the doubt in that he was only doing what was asked of him - but his exaggerated Tiny Tim-style falsetto totally grinds my gears and rather than stealing the show I think his performance actually threatens to derail it. Had Ken Russell considered turning _Die Fledermaus_ into one of his absurd _Lisztomania_-style movies then Rebroff's over-campy delivery may have worked a treat, but I find his vocal performance too incongruous for a faithful stage production despite the general frothiness of the work itself which may allow for some (judicious) flexibility with regards to the playing and singing of the various roles. Travesty instead of _travesti_, perhaps?
> 
> _Die Fledermaus_ - operetta in three acts [Libretto: Karl Haffner and Richard Genée] (1874):


Ivan Rebroff (1931-2008) was an incredible singer of German and Russian folk songs, choral music, and opera. Though he sang bass, his range was incredibly four and half octaves. Though Rebroff was not well known here in the USA, I started collecting Ivan Rebroff records back in the 1980s purchasing the LPs wherever I could find them, and later upgraded to CDs which I ordered through Rebroff's business office in Germany. Once Rebroff identified the African-American singer, Paul Robeson, as his inspiration as Robeson also sang folk music in many languages. Rebroff also recorded as "Tevye" in the French production of _Fiddler on the Roof_, and played the role with much spirit, and he would often sing _If I Were a Rich Man_ in concerts in French or German.

I agree that Rebroff casting in the above recording of _Die Flandermaus_ was risky business as he does the role of Orlovsky falsetto throughout and it gets very creaky as he even does it during the dialogue. This was disappointing because I always liked how Rebroff made use of his incredible range on other recordings.


----------



## Bkeske

haziz said:


> Yes, I am within the trial period, but will most likely subscribe. Knowing me, I will enthusiastically play or use the service for a couple of weeks, then set it aside and never visit it again. I have on many occasions subscribed to and paid for online services, newspapers, gym memberships etc. for decades while never actually using the service; in many cases even forgetting that I had an active subscription.


Ha! Don't do that  After you subscribe they are very good about emailing reminders of upcoming live concerts, concerts that have been put in the archives, etc. I also have their digital calendar synced to my Apple calendar, so am always aware of what's coming up.

Enjoy. Great service.


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 1 - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes.*

First listen to this new arrival I took a chance on as the price was right and I had heard decent comments about it. I bought it blind so to speak, I usually sample first via streaming but this time I risked it.
First impressions are very positive - very good performance and the sound is first rate.










Edit - Just let the disc play on through the third symphony which is, on first listen, excellent.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and this morning I'm enjoying some warhorse recordings by Herbert Von Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic:

1. *Richard Strauss*: _Alpine Symphony_ (recorded 1981)
2. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #3 "Polish_; _Capriccio Italien_ (recorded 1967 & 1979)
3. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #4 & 6_ (recorded 1965 & 1968)
4. *Holst*: _The Planets_ (recorded 1981)
5. *Vivaldi*: _The Four Seasons_ (w/Michel Schwalbe, violin); *Albinoni*: _Adagio_; *Corelli*: _Christmas Concerto_ (recorded 1972 and 1970)



































Karajan and his Berliners as always are polished and waxed to perfection; and Richard Strauss' _Alpine Symphony_ is a sound spectacular that has the distinction of being the first recording made specifically for CD. Next up is Tchaikovsky and the _Symphony #3 "Polish"_ and while Tchaikovsky's _Third_ has often been identified as the week link among the Tchaikovsky Six, there's absolutely nothing wrong with it as it as melodic, vibrant, and entertaining as the others. Tchaikovsky's warm and sunny _Capriccio Italien_ serves as filler and along with Rimsky's _Capriccio Espanol_ or Copland's _El Salon Mexico_ is one of the great orchestral pieces of music that reflect on a particular destination from the eyes of a tourist. We then move to Sibelius _Symphony #4_ and it is an outstanding recording of, perhaps, Sibelius' most profound symphony. This is followed up by Sibelius' less popular _6th_ which is very good and underrated as it lives in the shadows of Sibelius' more bombastic _1st_, _2nd_, and _5th_. HVK's then takes a ride through outer space and the further reaches of the solar system with a wonderful and action-packed recording of Holst's _The Planets_. While you might think that the awesome force of the thoroughly un-HIP Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra and Karajan's heavy hand would weigh down Vivildi's free-spirited _Four Seasons_, it actually comes off quite nicely with in-house violinist, Michel Schwalbe, as first among equals. While Karajan's recording of Albinoni's sad and lovely _Adagio_ is iconic; the Corelli _Christmas Concerto_ stands out as very touching and soothing from a conductor and an orchestra not known as especially proficient in for Baroque music.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

*Brandenburg Concerti Nos. 1-4 BWV 1046-1049

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock*

Another Christmas present from a dear friend!


----------



## Mark Dee

*JS Bach*
Preludes and Fugues from Well-Tempered Klavier Book 1 trans. Nicholas Kitchen: F Major, F Minor, Bb Minor
_Borromeo String Quartet_
Recorded live at the Isabella Sterwart Gardner Museum, 7th August 2016


----------



## SanAntone

*Charles Ives* | _Songs 2_


----------



## Art Rock

Roger Sessions: String Quartet, String Quintet, Canons, Six Cello Pieces (Group for Contemporary Music, Naxos)

And this completes my re-listening to Roger Sessions. An interesting sampling of chamber works, ranging from 1938 until 1971. As the back cover states; dissonant and lyrical. The string quartet is particularly fine to my taste.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Saint-Saëns La Foi, Three Symphonic Pictures, Op. 130 (Plasson/Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse)*










My only previous exposure to this work was in the Thierry Fischer recording on Hyperion, which, to be honest, was dull. This performance from Plasson is much more 'alive'. Such an atmospheric work, which sounds as if Saint-Saëns had absorbed some of the Impressionist ideas from Debussy. Gorgeous piece of tone-painting.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Mannheim Rocket said:


> View attachment 162777
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> 
> *Brandenburg Concerti Nos. 1-4 BWV 1046-1049
> 
> The English Concert
> Trevor Pinnock*
> 
> Another Christmas present from a dear friend!


My goto for the Orchestral Suites - a super recording.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Sibelius, Symphony No 1 - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes.*
> 
> First listen to this new arrival I took a chance on as the price was right and I had heard decent comments about it. I bought it blind so to speak, I usually sample first via streaming but this time I risked it.
> First impressions are very positive - very good performance and the sound is first rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - Just let the disc play on through the third symphony which is, on first listen, excellent.


A very accomplished conductor who is sadly unsung .......


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Violin Concerto
Yehudi Menuhin/New Philharmonia Orchestra/Otto Klemperer
EMI - CDM 7 69001 2, Angel Records - CDM 7 69001 2, CD, Album, Reissue, Remastered, Europe, 1987.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> I do think the Karajan/Ludwig/Kollo/BPO is very special. For me, there is a kind "cold" beauty to it that I like in this music.
> 
> I know there is a 1970 live Karajan/Ludwig/Spiess/Laubenthal/BPO from HUNT, but it's difficult to find. There is another with the same cast on Urania, but it is digital-only with NO recording data and I don't know if it is the same 1970 live recording. (The Urania is available as a download from Presto and streaming on Spotify.) Which one are you eying up?


I'm thinking about getting the Urantia release on a download from Qobuz. Referring to John Hunt's Karajan discography 'Philharmonic Autocrat' I believe it to be the 14th September 1970 Berlin performance, originally released by Arkadia CD 739. C/W Mahler 5 from the Salzburg summer festival, 28th August 1973, a previously unpublished radio broadcast.

Edit: I've never heard of the HUNT release.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Saint-Saëns String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, Op. 112 (Viotti Quartet)*










This is a first-listen to this SQ and the melodic invention is rather alluring, but I can imagine a more modern recording could really bring out the liveliness in the rhythms. I'll have to look for alternative recordings of these two SQs.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gustav Mahler *(1861-1911) - _Das Lied Von Der Erde_ (1908-09)
Christa Ludwig (alto), Ludwig Spiess (tenor), Horst Laubenthal (tenor), BPO, Herbert von Karajan

Recorded 14 September 1970 Berlin. Label: Urantia - _circa 66 minutes
_
Purchased 25 minutes ago!

16 bit FLAC download from Qobuz (C/W Symphony #5).

Just beginning the third movement .............


----------



## 96 Keys

A superb performance of Op.106 "Hammerklavier."


----------



## KevinJS

HenryPenfold said:


> My goto for the Orchestral Suites - a super recording.


Agreed. I lost count of the number of copies I have of that. At least 2 vinyl, one double album in a gatefold sleeve, the other 2 x single LPs. No idea how that happened. Also have the Archiv Produktion CDs and a DG budget version. I'm well served.

Now playing:

Simon Rattle - Mahler 8 - City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Coach G

This afternoon I'm loading up the CD player with five from the NAXOS' _American Classics_ series:

1. *George Rochberg*: _Violin Concerto_ (Christopher Lyndon-Gee/Saarbrucken Radio Orchestra/Peter Sheppard Skaerved, violin) recorded in Saarbrucken, Germany in 2002
2. *Walter Piston*: _Symphony #4_; _Capriccio for Harp and Strings_; _Three New England Sketches_ (Gerard Scharz/Seattle Symphony Orchestra w/Therese Elder Wunrow, harp, on _Capriccio for Harp and Strings_) recorded in Seattle, Washington, USA in 1991
3. *William Schuman*: _Violin Concerto_; _New England Triptych_; *Charles Ives*/*William Schuman*: _Variations on "America"_ (Jose Serebrier/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra w/Philip Quint, violin on the Violin Concerto) recorded in Poole, England, UK in 2000
4. *Alan Hovhaness*: _Cello Concerto_ (Dennis Russell Davies/Seattle Symphony Orchestra w/Janos Starker, cello); _Symphony #22 "City of Light"_(Alan Hovhaness/Seattle Symphony Orchestra) recorded in Seattle, Washington, USA in 1999 and 1992
5. *George Frederick McKay*: _From a Moonlit Ceremony_; _Harbor Narrative_; _Evocation Symphony "Symphony for Seattle"_ (John McLaughlin Williams/National Symphony Orchestra of the Ukraine) recorded in Kiev, Ukraine in 1999



































We start with George Rochberg's wonderful _Violin Concerto_ which has the pathos of Berg's _Violin Concerto_; the athleticism of Prokofiev's _Violin Concerto #1_; and the breadth of a Mahler symphony. It's probably my favorite violin concerto composed by an American. Isaac Stern recorded a heavily edited rendition of Rochberg's concerto in the early 1970s, but this restored version by the composer and Christopher Lyndon-Gee from the early 2000s is definitive.

Next up is Walter Piston's _Symphony #4_ is lyrical, and well-crafted enough to be one of America's finest symphonies. This is followed by Piston's pleasant _Capriccio for Harp and Strings_, and topped off by the _Three New England Sketches_ which I will discuss a bit later.

While all the music in this set of CDs is tonal, William Schuman's _Violin Concerto_ is about as wild as it gets and while technically tonal it is tangled enough and far out enough to be mistaken for serial by the casual listener. Things cool down though with the beautiful _New England Triptych_ and curiously Piston's _Three New England Sketches_, Schuman's _New England Triptych_, complete a trifecta along with Charles Ives' _Three Places in New England_ of orchestral portraits of old New England and each is in three parts! And speaking of Ives, we round out the Schuman disc with the composers vibrant orchestration of Ives' _Variations on "America"_ played very well by the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. Then again, the theme for the song "America" is the same as "God Save the Queen".

While NAXOS is known for utilizing lesser known orchestras and musicians in order to keep costs down, the recording of Alan Hovhaness' mystical and meditative _Cello Concerto_ has the star power of Hungary's Janos Starker. This is followed by Hovhaness' _Symphony #22 "City of Light"_, a garden variety Hovhaness symphony (he composed more than 60!); vibrant and Armenian-flavored.

We end with the music of George Frederick McKay; and like Alan Hovhaness, McKay made his home in America's Pacific Northwest and each of the pieces featured on this disc use for subject matter the setting of Seattle, Washington; and the Natives of the Pacific Northwest. McKay's music is lively, entertaining, and well-crafted; not at all bad for a tier two (or tier three?) American composer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Violin Concerto No. 3*

Beecham conducts with liveliness and delicacy but is somewhat let down by Giconda de Vito in violin; she doesn't match the orchestra in delicacy. Or maybe it's just that I don't like that much vibrato in Mozart. The cadenza is by Donald Tovey, which in itself is interesting.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162788


*Richard Strauss*

Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 8
Don Quixote, op. 35

James Ehnes, violin
Daniel Müller-Schott, cello
Christopher Moore, viola
Melbourne Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis, conductor

2019


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing selections from the 2nd disc of Die Orchesterlieder set on Nightingale:










General impression so far is some performances are much better than others, but this is to be expected. Some vocalists work and others don't. But, for a Straussian like me, this is a treasure trove.


----------



## 96 Keys

Edgy but not completely tuneless.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 4 - Zinman


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Ravel Le Tombeau de Couperin (Queffélec)*


----------



## 96 Keys

Just the Etudes. Tremendous playing.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Berg Wozzeck (Evelyn Lear/Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Fritz Wunderlich/etc./Böhm)*


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Urantia release on a download from Qobuz. Referring to John Hunt's Karajan discography 'Philharmonic Autocrat' I believe it to be the 14th September 1970 Berlin performance, originally released by Arkadia CD 739. C/W Mahler 5 from the Salzburg summer festival, 28th August 1973, a previously unpublished radio broadcast.
> 
> Edit: I've never heard of the HUNT release.


Thanks for info!!!

Now I might fall for the Urania download as well!

FYI, mahlerfoundation.org listed four Karajan DLVDEs (Link).

1970 DEC 15, Live, with LUDWIG, SPIESS, LAUBENTHAL (HUNT)
1972 AUG 27, Live, with LUDWIG, KOLLO (FOYER)
1973 DEC 7-10 & 1974 OCT 14, Studio, with LUDWIG, KOLLO (DG)
1978 JAN 4, Live, with BALTSA, WINKLER (FACHMANN)

Including the Arkadia/Urania (1970 SEP 14), now there are five!


----------



## 96 Keys

Superb, especially the Schwarz-Schilling


----------



## Rogerx

Jongen: Piano Trio, Aquarelles & Two pieces for Piano Trio

Ensemble Joseph Jongen


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos leading the SymphonieOrchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks from the bow in Ludwig van Beethoven's "Concerto for Violin and Orchestra":


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Stravinsky Symphony of Psalms (Ančerl)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Milhaud Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2 (Françoise Choveaux)*










Sorry for the small image. It's the only one I could find.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
& other works for two pianos four hands


----------



## KevinJS

Dvořák - Kodály


----------



## MusicSybarite

Manxfeeder said:


> I won't disagree with you on Previn and Thomson as to the RVW cycles (I only have the 1st by Boult, so I can't comment further), but personally, I think the Naxos recording of the 7th stands out. The soprano should sound like an unearthly howl mixed with the wind, and in the Naxos recording, the soprano solo nails it. Just my opinion, though.
> 
> I'm looking out my window at the falling snow, and this recording is a freaky accompaniment.
> 
> View attachment 162711


The recordings of Symphonies 2, 5 and 9 are strong too IMO. This Naxos cycle is not bad by any standard.


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 26,

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## opus55

Donizetti: Don Pasquale


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 4 arr. Stein

Thomas Christian Ensemble

Christiane Oelze, soprano


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, Handel

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV51 'Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV199 'Mein Herze schwimmt im Blut'
Bach, J S: Mein Jesu! was fuer Seelenweh, BWV487
Handel: Brockes Passion HWV 48
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il Trionfo del Tempo e del Disinganno, HWV46a
Handel: Piangerò la sorte mia (from Giulio Cesare)
Handel: Se pietà di me non senti (from Giulio Cesare)


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Schumann: Complete pianoworks (Ashkenazy, Decca, CD 6&7/7)

Schumann's piano works have never really impressed me (unlike say Mendelssohn or Chopin). I was therefore interested to see how I would feel replaying this seven CDs set. Finished this set with the 6th and 7th CD. Except for the 4th CD, which I really liked, replaying this set did not really change my mind.

That concludes my re-playing (and cataloging) of my Schumann CD's. Current emphasis is still in Schubert, Shostakovich and Sibelius, with a number of other composers (with far less CD's) thrown into the mix.


----------



## KevinJS

Dvořák and a couple more


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Otello

Bruce Ford (Otello), Elizabeth Futral (Desdemona), Ildebrando d'Arcangelo (Elmiro), William Matteuzzi (Rodrigo), Juan Jose Lopera (Iago), Enkelejda Shkosa (Emilia), Ryland Davies (Doge), Dominic Natoli (Lucio), Barry Banks (Gondoliero)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Mitchell Choir
David Parry

Has two endings, the bad one and good one.


----------



## haziz

KevinJS said:


> Dvořák and a couple more
> 
> View attachment 162799


A great performance and recording!


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: THSE 22 - An 1815 Schubertiad (Lorana Anderson, Catherine Wys-Rogers, Jamie McDougall, Simon Keenlyside, Grahma Jonhson, Hyperion)

The second 1815 Schubertiad in this excellent series is another success. The variation of singers gives the disc an extra dimension. The songs on this CD are not his most famous ones, and I did not find really hidden gems, but they also never are below the "enjoyable" level.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More Mozart this morning.










These are live performances but the audience are so silent you'd never know it. Mutter, Previn and Müller-Schott are evidently enjoying themselves and these are lovely, sunny performances.










Gardiner's superb performance of the "Great" Mass in C minor to follow.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Yesterday I listened to Alwyn's third Symphony , today it's Carl Nielsen's third symphony "Sinfonia Espansiva" by the LSO , conducted by Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Rogerx

Voices of Angels

Stockholm Syndrome Ensemble, Andrej Power, Lawrence Power, Christianne Stotijn

Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV668 'Vor deinen Thron tret' ich'
Dean, B: Voices of Angels
Gubaidulina: Ein Engel ... for alto and double bass
Gubaidulina: Meditation on the Bach Chorale 'Vor deinen Thron tret ich hiermit'
Rachmaninov: How fair this spot, Op. 21 No. 7
Rachmaninov: Muzyka, Op. 34 No. 8
Schnittke: Hymn II for cello and double bass
Wagner: Der Engel (No. 1 from Wesendonck-Lieder)


----------



## Malx

Something that I stumbled across when looking for another disc, thought I'd give it a spin.

*Lokshin, Symphony No 5 'Shakespeare's Sonnets' & Symphony No 9 - Jeffrey Black (baritone), Grosses Orchester Graz, Michel Swierszewski.*

Both are symphonies in name but both are closer to Mahler's DLVE in that there is a prominent part for voice in both works. The works are fairly recent compositions (1969 & 1976) but there is nothing to put any listener off, they are extremely accessible to even those adverse to trying modern pieces.


----------



## Art Rock

Ravi Shankar: Symphony (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Anoushka Shankar, David Murphy, LPO

Ravi Shankar (1920 - 2012) was an Indian sitar virtuoso and composer, best known for his influence on Beatles guitarist George Harrison in the sixties. This CD is a live recording of his only symphony, composed for sitar and symphony orchestra, taking about 40 minutes. The Indian sounds are obvious throughout, but the integration with the orchestra playing is very well done. I found this CD far more interesting than I expected.


----------



## Dimace

Today I want to have some Opera for the music menu. So I have gone to my friend Giacomo and his beautiful* Manon*, with the divine Mirella. (plus Domingo, Bruson and Rydl. Very nice cast) (3XLps Set, DG, 1984)


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4
DVOŘÁK
Symphonies Nos. 7 & 9
Wiener Philharmoniker 
Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Bourdon

Art Rock said:


> Ravi Shankar: Symphony (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Anoushka Shankar, David Murphy, LPO
> 
> Ravi Shankar (1920 - 1912) was an Indian sitar virtuoso and composer, best known for his influence on Beatles guitarist George Harrison in the sixties. This CD is a live recording of his only symphony, composed for sitar and symphony orchestra, taking about 40 minutes. The Indian sounds are obvious throughout, but the integration with the orchestra playing is very well done. I found this CD far more interesting than I expected.


*He died before he was born ?*


----------



## Art Rock

Bourdon said:


> *He died before he was born ?*


He was born after he died. Reincarnation.

Thanks for noticing, I changed it.


----------



## SanAntone

*Boulez*: _Derive 1 & 2_
Daniel Kawka, Ensemble Orchestral Contemporain


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 14-17 (mono)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various orchestral, chamber and instrumental works part one for this afternoon.

_La baigneuse de Trouville_ (_Carte Postale en couleurs_) and _Le discours du Général_ (_Polka_) for orchestra FP23 - from the collaborative ballet _Les mariés de la tour Eiffel_ (1921):
Suite for orchestra from the music for the ballet _Les biches_ FP36 (1922-23 - rev. 1939-40):
_Pastourelle_ in B-flat for orchestra FP45 - from the collaborative ballet _L'éventail de Jeanne_ (1927):
_Aubade_ - 'concerto choréographique' for piano and eighteen instruments FP51 (1929):
_Valse_ in C for piano FP17 - from the collaborative collection _L'Album des Six_, arr. for orchestra FP17b (orig. 1919 - arr. 1932):










_Trois Mouvements perpétuels_ FP14 (1919):
_Valse_ in C FP17 - from the collaborative collection _L'Album des Six_ (1919):
_Suite en trois mouvements_ in C FP19 (1920 - rev. 1926):
_Napoli_ - three pieces FP40 (1925):
_Pastourelle_ in B-flat for orchestra FP45 - from the collaborative ballet _L'éventail de Jeanne_, arr. for piano FP45b (1927):
_Trois pièces_ FP48 (1918 and 1928):
_Pièce brève sur le nom d'Albert Roussel_ in D-minor FP50 (1929):
_Huit Nocturnes_ FP56 (1929-30):
_Valse-improvisation sur le nom de Bach_ FP62 (1932):










Sonata for piano duet FP8 (1918 - rev. 1939):
Sonata for two clarinets FP7 (1918 - rev. 1945):
Sonata for clarinet and bassoon FP32 (1922 - rev. 1945):
Sonata for horn, trumpet and trombone FP33 (1922 - rev. 1945):










Trio for oboe, bassoon and piano FP43 (1926):










_Concert champêtre_ for harpsichord and orchestra FP49 (1927-28):


----------



## SanAntone

*Machaut*: _Le Remedie de Fortune_
Marc Mauillon, Angelique Mauillon, Vivabiancaluna Biffi, Pierre Hamon


----------



## Coach G

Art Rock said:


> Ravi Shankar: Symphony (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Anoushka Shankar, David Murphy, LPO
> 
> Ravi Shankar (1920 - 2012) was an Indian sitar virtuoso and composer, best known for his influence on Beatles guitarist George Harrison in the sixties. This CD is a live recording of his only symphony, composed for sitar and symphony orchestra, taking about 40 minutes. The Indian sounds are obvious throughout, but the integration with the orchestra playing is very well done. I found this CD far more interesting than I expected.


I like Indian and Chinese music, though I don't talk about it much for fear of speaking out of ignorance. These are musical traditions which I imagine are each as rich and diverse as Bach and Beethoven are different from Schoenberg and Stravinsky. Even so, Ravi Shankar has made many great crossover albums with the likes of Yehudi Menuhin, Jean-Pierre Rampal, Andre Previn, Zubin Mehta, Philip Glass, and the Moscow Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra and Chorus.




























Ravi Shankar and Yehudi Menuhin:





Ravi Shankar with the Moscow Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra & Chorus:


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg _ lieder and songs

Lise Davidsen (soprano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Grieg: En svane (No. 2 from Seks Digte af Henrik Ibsen, Op. 25)
Grieg: Five Songs by Otto Benzon, Op. 69
Grieg: Haugtussa, Op. 67
Grieg: Jeg Elsker Deg, Op. 41 No. 3
Grieg: Med en vandlije, Op. 25 No. 4
Grieg: Og jeg vil ha mig hjertenskjaer (And I would like a sweetheart true), Op. 60 No. 5
Grieg: Poesy (No. 5 from Romances and Songs, Op. 18)
Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48
Grieg: Til en II, Op. 59 No. 4
Grieg: Til én, Op. 59, No. 3
Grieg: Våren, Op. 33 No. 2
Grieg: Ved Rondane (from 12 Songs Op. 33)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> Thanks for info!!!
> 
> Now I might fall for the Urania download as well!
> 
> FYI, mahlerfoundation.org listed four Karajan DLVDEs (Link).
> 
> 1970 DEC 15, Live, with LUDWIG, SPIESS, LAUBENTHAL (HUNT)
> 1972 AUG 27, Live, with LUDWIG, KOLLO (FOYER)
> 1973 DEC 7-10 & 1974 OCT 14, Studio, with LUDWIG, KOLLO (DG)
> 1978 JAN 4, Live, with BALTSA, WINKLER (FACHMANN)
> 
> Including the Arkadia/Urania (1970 SEP 14), now there are five!


Thanks for the link and info. I'd like to track down a recording of that 1978 performance


----------



## HenryPenfold

[




llllllll


----------



## Joe B

Andre Previn leading the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra:










The performances of the "Concerto for Orchestra" and "Sinfonietta" are excellent. The recording itself is outstanding; a perfect example of Telarc's prowess at capturing a performance.


----------



## Joe B

Rogerx said:


> Bach, Handel
> 
> Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon


I saw you and @eljr giving this a spin yesterday. In my cart at presto.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)

First Choice
Building a Library
May 2015
First Choice
Critics Disc of the Year
Record Review
December 2007
Critics Disc of the Year
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2006
Editor's Choice


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162807


*Thomas Tallis*

Spem in alium (40-part motet)
Sancte Deus
Salvator mundi, salva nos I
Salvator mundi, salva nos II
Gaude gloriosa
Miserere nostri
Loquebantur variis linguis
If ye love me
Hear the voice and prayer
A new commandment
O Lord, give thy holy spirit
Purge me, O Lord
Verily, verily I say unto you
Remember not, O Lord God
Tunes for Archbishop Parker's Psalter
O Lord, in thee is all my trust
Christ rising again
Blessed are those that be undefiled
Lamentations of Jeremiah I
Lamentations of Jeremiah II
Absterge Domine
O sacrum convivium
In manus tuas
Salve intemerata
Magnificat for 4 voices
Ave, Dei patris filia

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips, director

recorded 1985-1998, compilation 2004


----------



## Vasks

_Checked out several works on this 4-CD set_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Saint-Saëns Symphony In F Major "Urbs Roma", R 163 (Martinon/Orchestre National de l'ORTF)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.4


----------



## haziz

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/23490-3

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6* in B minor, op. 74 *"Pathétique"*
_Berliner Philharmoniker_
_Kirill Petrenko_
*
Kirill Petrenko conducts Mozart and Tchaikovsky*
With Kirill Petrenko conducting the Berliner Philharmoniker for the first time since the orchestra elected him their future chief conductor two years ago, anticipation and expectations were high. The programme included Mozart's Haffner Symphony, Tchaikovsky's Pathétique and John Adams' The Wound-Dresser. Petrenko brought out the most subtle of nuances as vividly as a great psychological drama, rightfully receiving standing ovations: "A triumph" (Kulturradio).


----------



## Rogerx

Bartók: Piano Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## Bkeske

Eugene Ormandy conducts Charles Ives - Symphony No. 1 & Three Places In New England. The Philadelphia Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1968

View attachment 162808


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 15-17 (mono)


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Clarinet Sonatas
Michael Collins and Stephen Hough

Some somber music to go with the dark winter day.


----------



## haziz

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/212-1

*Pyotr Ilyich TchaikovskyConcerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 1* in B flat minor, op. 23
_Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
Alexis Weissenberg Piano_

Video Recorded (looks film based) the 10th of April 1967.

*Karajan and Weissenberg perform Tchaikovsky* 
"If anyone can follow me, then it is Alexis Weissenberg" - Vladimir Horowitz is reported to have once said. Herbert von Karajan also had a high opinion of the Bulgarian pianist whose full sound approached his own aesthetic. Together, they realised many joint projects, including this recording of Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky's First Piano Concerto.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Sibelius - Symphony No. 2. Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam. Philips 1965 Netherlands release

View attachment 162810


----------



## cougarjuno

I must explore more of Lajtha's music -- contemporary of Bartok and Kodaly


----------



## Bkeske

Hilary Hahn - Paris

Prokofiev - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra No. 1 In D Major Op. 19
Chausson - Poème Op. 25 For Violin And Orchestra
Rautavaara - Deux Sérénades

Orchestre Philharmonique De Radio France conducted by Mikko Franck
Deutsch Grammophon 2021

View attachment 162812


----------



## ELbowe

Scheherazade / Capriccio Espagnol 
Rimsky-Korsakov
Charles Dutoit, L'Orchestre Symphonique De Montreal 
London Records CD Canada 1984

Found this on a quick visit (double masked) to the Salvation Army Thrift for .50 cents 
Highly impressed, this may become my favourite recording of Scheherazade?
Can't help think when listening to second movement "Kalandar Prince", I hear John Barry's score from "Zulu"…its just me!


----------



## Tempesta

Pierre Boulez - _Le Visage Nuptial / Le Soleil Des Eaux / Figures, Doubles, Prismes_








- Phyllis Bryn-Julson, Elizabeth Laurence, BBC Singers, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Xenophiliu

Alexander Zemlinsky: _Symphony in d minor_ (No. 1)
NDR SO - Antony Beaumont


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 10
_Staatskapelle Berlin - Otmar Suitner_


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in spiritual songs from the Baltic States:


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

*Brandenburg Concerti Nos. 5 and 6 BMV 1050 and 1051
Orchestral Suite No. 1 BMV 1066

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock*


----------



## Bkeske

Pablo Casals In Concert. With Paul Szabo cello, Mieczyslaw Horszowski piano, Georges Janzer viola, Sándor Végh & Sándor Zöldy violin. Recorded at the Prades Festival. Murray Hill Records 3LP box 1972

View attachment 162818


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 5* in F major, Op. 76
_Staatskapelle Berlin - Otmar Suitner_


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler - Symphony #9 - New York Philharmonic - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 6* in D major, Op. 60
_Staatskapelle Berlin - Otmar Suitner_


----------



## Art Rock

Harold Shapero: Symphony for classical orchestra
Igor Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
(Columbia Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein, Sony)

Harold Shapero (1920 - 2013) was an American composer. Although he was championed by Aaron Copland and Leonard Bernstein, nowadays he does not get much attention. This substantial Neo-classical symphony from 1947 shows that this is a pity. It is an interesting work for sure. Stravinsky's well known Symphony of Psalms is an interesting coupling.


----------



## SanAntone

*Satie*: _Avant-Dernieres Pensees (Penultimate Thoughts)_
Alexandre Tharaud


----------



## KevinJS

Franz Xaver Schnizer - Missa C-Dur

G. Schmidt-Gaden/Tölzer Knabenchor
Franz Lehrndorfer, Organ


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3* in D major, Op. 29 *'Polish'*
_London Symphony Orchestra, Igor Markevitch_


----------



## haziz

*Joachim Raff: Symphony No. 9*
_Bamberg Symphony Orchestra - Hans Stadlmair_


----------



## 96 Keys

Excellent performances.


----------



## Coach G

Today I am listening to five CDs with music by Russian composers from the NAXOS collection:

1. *Shostakovich*: _The Bolt Ballet Suite_; _Jazz Suites # 2 & 1_; _Tahiti Trot_ (Dmitry Yablonsky/Russian State Symphony Orchestra) recorded in Moscow, Russia 2001.
2. *Kalinnikov*: _Symphonies #1 & 2_ (Theodore Kuchar/National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine) recorded in Kiev, Ukraine 1994
3. *Tchaikovsky*: _Manfred Symphony_; _The Voyevoda_ (Vasily Petrenko/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded 2007, Liverpool England
4. *Gliere*: _Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"_ (Donald Johanos/Czech-Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra) recorded 1991 in Bratslava, Slovakia
5. *Gubaidulina*: _Fachwerk for Bayan, Percussion and Orchestra_ (Oyvid Gimse/Trondheim Symphony Orchestra w/Gier Draugsvoll, bayan & Anders Loguin, percussion); _Silenzio for Bayan, Violin, and Cello_ (Gier Draugsvoll, bayan/Gier Inge Lotsberg, violin/Oyvind Gimse, cello) recorded 2011 in Trondheim, Norway



































We start with some young Shostakovich before the weight of the world and Joseph Stalin crushed his spirit, and while Shostakovich's brief interlude into the world of jazz is interesting, clever, and fun; it's not the kind of Shostakovich that most of us have come to know and love; and it almost sounds as if Prokofiev could have composed it just as well. Next up are two symphonies by Vasily Kalinnikov and while Kalinnikov is clearly derivative of Tchaikovsky, these two symphonies are bright enough and optimistic enough to at least make the tier two list of great Russian symphonies after the likes of Borodin, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, and Myaskovsky. We then dive into Tchaikovsky's non-canonical _Manfred Symphony_ which Tchaikovsky claimed to love before he disowned it. Even so, while _Manfred_ could use some editing (Toscanini recorded a shortened version), it is just as full of Tchaikovsky's beautiful melodies and dramatic effects to be enjoyed as much as the other six. Gliere's _Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets"_ follows and it is a monster in the same category as Bruckner's _8th_, Mahler's _3rd_, or Shostakovich's _7th_. There are shades of Rimsky-Korasakov's _Russian Easter_ in the huge twenty-five minute finale, and while certain parts of _Ilya Muramets_ are fun, one must ask, is it worth the effort? We end with the music of Sofia Gubaidulina who employs the sound of the "bayan", a Russian style accordion. While Gibaidulina's music is tonal; and while it seems to echo shades of sad, Russian, soulfulness; Gubaidulina's musical vision is more eclectic, new and different.


----------



## Kiki

Leoš Janáček: Sinfonietta
Pro Arte Orchestra / Charles Mackerras / 1959 (EMI)
Wiener Philharmoniker / Charles Mackerras / 1980 (Decca)
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Charles Mackerras/ 2002 Live (Supraphon)
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra / Charles Mackerras / 2007 Live (BBC Magazine)

The VPO can blow one's socks off, no doubt about that, but it does not sound dangerous. I suppose their DNA suppresses that. 
The Czech PO is also awesome, and it has that dangerous edge.
However, it is the (British) Pro Arte Orchestra that sounds the most dangerous.
The BBCPO sounds, relatively speaking, genial. Mackerras also slowed down quite considerably in 2007.


----------



## Bkeske

Hans-Dieter Bauer & Siegfried Schubert-Weber - Klaviermusik Zu Vier Händen. Grieg - Symphonische Tänze Über Norwegische Motive Op. 64, Walzer-Capricen Op. 37, & Symphonische Stücke Op. 14. RBM Records 1983 German release

View attachment 162829


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Poulenc: Sextet, FP. 100 / Milhaud: La Création du Monde, Op. 81b / Saint-Saens: Septet, Op. 65

André Previn and various artists


----------



## pmsummer

LUZ DEL ALVA
_Spanish Songs of the Early Renaissance_
*Cancionero Musical de Palacio - Cancionero Musical de Colombina*
_La Morra_
Arianna Savall - harp, voice
Petter Udland Johansen - fiddle, voice
Tore Eketorp - vihuela de arco
Corina Marti - flue, harpsichord, direction
Michal Gondko - vihuela de mano, gittern, lute, direction
_
Ramée_


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Concerto no.5 in E flat, op.73*









*Emanuel Ax

André Previn
Royal Philharmonic Orcrhestra*


----------



## KevinJS

La Harpe du Siècle


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1 With Trumpet Op. 35 w/André Previn piano/William Vacchiano trumpet & Poulenc - Concerto For 2 Pianos And Orchestra In D Minor w/Arthur Gold & Robert Fizdale piano. The New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1962

View attachment 162832


----------



## haziz

*Anton Rubinstein - Symphony No. 1* in F major Op. 40 
_Stankovsky, Robert (conductor) - Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra_


----------



## SanAntone

*The Complete Music of Carl Ruggles* - _Men and Mountains_
Michael Tilson Thomas | Buffalo Philharmonic


----------



## Coach G

Bkeske said:


> Bernstein conducts Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1 With Trumpet Op. 35 w/André Previn piano/William Vacchiano trumpet & Poulenc - Concerto For 2 Pianos And Orchestra In D Minor w/Arthur Gold & Robert Fizdale piano. The New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1962
> 
> View attachment 162832


The above recordings of Shostakovich's _PC#1_ (Bernstein/Previn/NYPO) and the Poulenc _Double PC_ (Bernstein/Gold/Fizdale/NYPO) are vibrant and my favorites of those pieces. I had those recordings on LP, upgraded to CD, and never felt the need to spend my time or money on an alternate recording.


----------



## pmsummer

CANZONI E DANZE
_Wind Music from Renaissance Italy_
*Lia Agostini - Jacques Arcadelt - Guido Ferretti - Costanzo Festa - Cesario Gussago - Ruffo - Horatio Vecchi*
Piffaro
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Bkeske

Coach G said:


> The above recordings of Shostakovich's _PC#1_ (Bernstein/Previn/NYPO) and the Poulenc _Double PC_ (Bernstein/Gold/Fizdale/NYPO) are vibrant and my favorites of those pieces. I had those recordings on LP, upgraded to CD, and never felt the need to spend my time or money on an alternate recording.


Agreed Coach. Really vibrant and powerful performances. And very well recorded, actually stunning for 1962. And, even sounds better with my new preamp, which has added a lot to my reproduction.


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Anton Bruckner's "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan-Williams: Symphony No. 2* 'A London Symphony'_
The State Symphony Orchestra of the USSR Ministry of Culture, Gennady Rozhdestvensky_

Probably my last work for the night before heading to bed. I listen to Vaughan-Williams' symphonies relatively infrequently. I am curious what a Russian, actually Soviet, orchestra and Russian conductor do with it. This cycle seems to be actually fairly well regarded as best as I can tell.


----------



## SanAntone

*Frank Zappa* | _London Symphony Orchestra_ 
Kent Nagano, LSO










_London Symphony Orchestra_ is an album series by *Frank Zappa*, released in two parts as London Symphony Orchestra, Vol. I in 1983 and London Symphony Orchestra, Vol. II, in 1987. They were recorded at the same sessions, in January 1983.

Volume I features the London Symphony Orchestra performing four instrumental compositions - "Sad Jane", "Pedro's Dowry", "Envelopes", and "Mo 'n Herb's Vacation" - from sessions recorded in January 1983. The album was Zappa's fourth to employ an orchestra, following Lumpy Gravy (1967), 200 Motels (1971) and Orchestral Favorites (1979).


----------



## Michael122

Just listened to the 2022, "12 cellos" concert by BPO. Outstanding, very well done.
Only one disappointment, however, The Beatles "Yesterday" = a rather poor arrangement. Otherwise this coulda' shoulda' been the highlight as it was the last piece on the main schedule.


----------



## Bkeske

Richards Piano Quartet : Martinů - Piano Quartet No. 1 & Chausson - Piano Quartet In A Major Op. 30. L'Oiseau-Lyre 1970 UK release

View attachment 162833


----------



## 13hm13

Clara Haskil-- Inédits


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4* 
_London Symphony Orchestra, Igor Markevitch_


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Bela Bartok

Violin Concerto No. 2

Itzhak Perlman, violin
London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn*


----------



## Bkeske

Britten conducts Britten - Symphony For Cello And Orchestra, Op.68 & Joseph Haydn - Concerto In C For Cello And Orchestra. English Chamber Orchestra w/Mstislav Rostropovich. London 1964

View attachment 162835


----------



## pmsummer

UTOPIA TRIUMPHANS
_The Great Polyphony of the Renaissance_
*Thomas Tallis - Costanzo Porta - Josquin Desprez - Johannes Ockeghem - Pierre de Manchicourt - Giovanni Gabrieli - Allesandro Striggio*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Sony Vivarte_


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Schumann and Nicolas Namoradze: Arabesque

Namoradze: Arabesque for Piano
Namoradze: Etude No. 1 (Major Scales)
Namoradze: Etude No. 2 (Mostly Triads)
Namoradze: Etude No. 3 (Moving Mirrors)
Schumann: Arabeske in C major, Op. 18
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe (5), Op. 133
Schumann: Humoreske, Op. 20


----------



## Bkeske

Pinchas Zukerman Plays and conducts Vivaldi - Concerto No. 5 In E-flat Major, Op. 8, No. 5 "La Tempesta Di Mare" / Concerto No. 6 In C Major, Op. 8, No. 6 "Il Piacere" / Concerto No. 7 In D Minor, Op. 8, No. 7 / Concerto No. 8 In G Minor, Op. 8, No. 8. English Chamber Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1974

View attachment 162836


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 23-26

Boris Giltburg (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Saint-Saëns Septet in E-flat, Op. 65 (Nash Ensemble)*










I've heard this work before, but it's still just as exquisite as it was the last time I heard it.


----------



## Gothos

---------


----------



## Rogerx

Serebrier: Symphonic BACH Variations and other works

Alexandre Kantorow (piano), Sharon Bezaly (flute)

RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra, Australian Chamber Orchestra, Barcelona Symphony Orchestra, José Serebrier, Richard Tognetti


----------



## Tempesta

Elliott Carter: _A Symphony of Three Orchestras; A Mirror on Which to Dwell_








N.Y. Philharmonic 
Pierre Boulez


----------



## Neo Romanza

Closing the night out with: *Saint-Saëns Samson et Dalila, opera in three acts, Op. 47: Printemps qui commence (Act 1) (Maria Callas/Prêtre)*


----------



## Rogerx

What's Next Vivaldi?

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Concerto for Violin "Il Grosso Mogul" in D major RV 208
Concerto in G minor RV157
Concerto, Op. 3 No. 4 'Con quattro Violini obligati', RV 550
Violin Concerto, Op. 8 No. 5 in E flat major, RV253 'La tempesta di mare'
Violin Concerto, RV 191 in C major


----------



## Art Rock

Francis Shaw: Piano concertos 1 and 2 (Slovak National Symphony Orchestra, Martin Jones, Francis Shaw, Lyrita)

Francis Shaw (1942) is a British composer. His concert works include four concertos, two for piano and orchestra, one for harpsichord/strings, one for viola and orchestra, two operas, choral, solo and chamber music, and music for children. He has scored more than 80 films and television programmes, and orchestrated music by Vangelis, The Beatles, Chaplin, Livaneli and Richard Robbins' music for 'A Room with a View' (link).

Going through stacks of CD's you have not played in many years is bound to throw up some surprises. I can't remember where I got this one, but it was most likely at a thrift shop, because the booklet has gone AWOL, which does not happen on my watch. Two contemporary piano concertos, which are neither neo-romantic nor avant garde. No lost masterpieces, but still good to hear them.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Gundala Janowitz, Christa Ludwig, Peter Schreier, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Walter Berry, Horst Laubenthal, Anton Diakov

Wiener Singverein, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## mikeh375

I met Francis a few times whilst working in media, a really nice chap who gave me a signed copy of a score of his for helping him out with some music technology. I think I'll try and find that c.d. Art.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 18-22


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

The sonata 22 with Backhaus (mono) was really very fine,now further with Gulda.

piano sonatas 18-22


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An unashamedly big band approach to Mozart, but, if that doesn't bother you too much, a rather fine performance. The soloists let it down a bit (Tomova-Sintov past her best as a Mozartian and Burchaladze a bit rough and ready) but the choral singing is excellent and Karajan's tempi hardly controversial.

I enjoy it.


----------



## Art Rock

Rodion Shchedrin: Symphony 1, Concerto for Orchestra 2 'Chimes', Solemn Overture, Execution of Pugachov, Maiden's round dance, Concertino for mixed chorus (USSR Symphony Orchestra, Evgeny Svetlanov, Moscow's Conservatory Student's Chorus, Melodiya)

Rodion Shchedrin (1932) is a Soviet and Russian composer and pianist, perhaps best known for his Carmen Suite for strings and percussion. The first symphony (30 minutes, 1958) is a fairly traditional work with a particularly pleasing final movement (theme and variations). It should be better known than it is in my opinion. The much shorter Concerto for Orchestra No. 2 "The Chimes" from 1968 sounds more modern, but I'm not sure it really works as a showpiece for the orchestra. The solemn overture from 1982 sounds like you would expect from its subtitle "Symphonic Salute on the occasion of the 60th anniversary of the USSR", although I find it more playful than the word solemn suggests. The short ballet excerpt and the two choral works are not very interesting, at least not to me. Not a brilliant CD by any definition, but the first symphony is a keeper.


----------



## Bourdon

Tsaraslondon said:


> An unashamedly big band approach to Mozart, but, if that doesn't bother you too much, a rather fine performance. The soloists let it down a bit (Tomova-Sintov past her best as a Mozartian and Burchaladze a bit rough and ready) but the choral singing is excellent and Karajan's tempi hardly controversial.
> 
> I enjoy it.


This is the Karajan recording wich I prefer


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Orchestrated version of Death and the Maiden, Completed version of Symphony 8 (Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta, Naxos).

Two curiosities here. The first is an orchestrated version of one his most famous (and one of my most beloved) string quartets. Andy Stein took on the job to create a Schubert Symphony in D minor this way. To my taste, he did a pretty god job in the instrumentation, which to me sounds not that different from the actual Schubert symphonies in that respect. An interesting experiment certainly. In the end though, I clearly prefer the string quartet. Then we have the Unfinished, one of my favourite symphonies in its available form of two movements. For this completion, Brian Newbould's (re)construction of Schubert's Scherzo: Allegro was used, in line with a previous recording I have (ASMF, Marriner), and the 4th movement also in line with that one is the fist Entr'Acte from Rosamunde - however, here it is in an edited version by Mario Venzago. Like the Marriner recording, it does not work for me. However, just based on the original two movements, this is one of the better version of the 8th for me. All in all, a CD I'm glad to have.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various orchestral, chamber and instrumental works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Bagatelle_ in D-minor from the chamber cantata _Le bal Masqué_ FP60, arr. for violin and piano FP60c (1932):










Concerto in D-minor for two pianos and orchestra FP61 (1932):










Sextet for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn FP100 (1932 - rev. 1939-40):
_Villanelle_ for pipe and piano FP74 (1934):










_Suite française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ for two oboes, two bassoons, two trumpets, three trombones, two percussionists and harpsichord FP80 (1935):
Concerto in G-minor for organ, strings and timpani FP93 (1938):










_Villageoises: pièces enfantines_ - six pieces FP65 (1933):
_Presto_ in B-flat FP70 (1934):
_Humoresque_ in G FP72 (1934):
_Suite française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ for two oboes, two bassoons, two trumpets, three trombones, two percussionists and harpsichord FP80, arr. for piano FP80b (1935):
_Soirées de Nazelles_ - variations FP84 (1930-36):
_Bourrée au pavillon d'Auvergne_ FP87 (1937):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach

Avi Avital (mandolin), Shalev Ad-El (harpsichord)

Kammerakademie Potsdam

Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Bach, J S: Flute Sonata No. 5 in E minor, BWV1034
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 23-27 (mono)


----------



## Marinera

*El Misteri D'Elx - La Vespra*

La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Jordi Savall


----------



## Chilham

I've listened to this piece several times without ever getting to know it. Trying again today.










Berwald: Symphony No. 3 "Singulière"

Neeme Järvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Du Puy & Weber: Bassoon Concertos

Bram van Sambeek (bassoon), Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Alexei Ogrintchouk


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 23-26 (mono)


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: The execution of Stepan Razin, Zoya suite, Suite on Finnish themes (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Shenyang, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Ondine)

Honestly, this CD represents for me the weaker side of one of my favourite composers. I find it difficult to keep focused on the first two compositions, and only the Suite on Finnish Themes appeals to me.


----------



## Marinera

*Locatelli - l'Arte del Violino.* Disk 1

Luca Fanfoni, Reale Concerto


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00138fl








Star soloists and ensembles come together for the Gohrisch International Shostakovich Days Festival. Catriona Young presents.

01:01 AM
Dmitry Shostakovich (1906-1975)
String Quartet No. 5 in B-flat major, op. 92
Danel String Quartet

01:32 AM
Gaetano Braga (1829-1907), Dmitry Shostakovich (arranger)
Serenade
Julia Sitkovetsky (soprano), Anna Kudriashova-Stepanets (mezzo-soprano), Dmitry Sitkovetsky (violin), Yulianna Avdeeva (piano)

01:38 AM
Dmitry Shostakovich (1906-1975)
String Quartet No. 1 in C, op. 49
Borodin Quartet

01:52 AM
Dmitry Shostakovich (1906-1975), Rudolf Barshai (arranger)
Chamber Symphony, after the 'String Quartet No. 10 in A-flat major, op. 188a'
kapelle 21, Petr Popelka (conductor)

02:17 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827), Dmitry Shostakovich (arranger)
Adagio cantabile, from 'Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, op. 13 ('Pathétique')'
kapelle 21, Petr Popelka (conductor)

02:22 AM
Dmitry Shostakovich (1906-1975), Lewon Atowmjan (arranger)
Five Pieces
Gidon Kremer (violin), Madara Petersone (violin), Georgijs Osokins (piano)

02:33 AM
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)
String Quartet in F major, Op 135
Oslo Quartet

03:01 AM
Johann Heinrich Schmelzer (c.1620-1680)
Vesperae sollennes
Gradus ad Parnassum, Concerto Palatino, Choral scholars from Wiener Hofburgkapelle, Konrad Junghanel (director)

03:23 AM
Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849)
Polonaise-fantasy in A flat major, Op 61
Yulianna Avdeeva (piano)

03:36 AM
Bohuslav Martinu (1890-1959)
Symphony No.5 (H.310) 
Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Valek (conductor)

04:11 AM
Kaspar Forster (1616-1673)
Vanitas vanitatum (KBPJ 46)
Olga Pasiecznik (soprano), Krzysztof Szmyt (tenor), Grzegorz Zychowicz (bass), Il Tempo Baroque Ensemble

04:22 AM
Viktor Vaszy (1903-1979)
Comedy Overture
Hungarian Radio Orchestra, Viktor Vaszy (conductor)

04:28 AM
Adrian Willaert (c.1490-1562)
A la fontaine du prez
Amsterdam Loeki Stardust Quartet

04:34 AM
Robert Hughes (1912-2007)
Essay II
Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Dommett (conductor)

04:43 AM
Dietrich Buxtehude (1637-1707)
Passacaglia in D minor BuxWV.161
Bernard Lagace (organ)

04:50 AM
Wilhelm Stenhammar (1871-1927)
Ithaka, Op 21
Peter Mattei (baritone), Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Manfred Honeck (conductor)

05:01 AM
Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767)
Sonata in A major - from Der Getreue Music-Meister
Camerata Koln, Michael Schneider (recorder), Rainer Zipperling (viola da gamba), Harold Hoeren (harpsichord)

05:08 AM
Carl Nielsen (1865-1931)
Overture to the opera 'Maskarade'
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo (conductor)

05:13 AM
George Gershwin (1898-1937)
3 Preludes (1926): No 1 in B flat; No 2 in C sharp minor; No 3 in E flat
Bengt-Ake Lundin (piano)

05:19 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Cello Concerto in D minor, RV 407
Charles Medlam (cello), London Baroque

05:29 AM
Michael Tippett (1905-1998)
Five Spirituals from the oratorio "A Child of our Time"
Vancouver Bach Choir, Bruce Pullan (conductor)

05:40 AM
Hendrik Andriessen (1892-1981)
Premier Choral
Johan van Dommele (organ)

05:49 AM
Jean-Philippe Rameau (1683-1764)
Suite from "Les Indes galantes"
Neue Dusseldorfer Hofmusik, Mary Utiger (director)

06:22 AM
Claude Debussy (1862-1918)
Estampes 
Yannick Van de Velde (piano)

06:36 AM
Manuel de Falla (1876-1946)
Noches en los jardines de Espana 
Philip Pavlov (piano), Sofia Symphony Orchestra, Ivan Marinov (conductor)


----------



## eljr

...........................


----------



## Art Rock

Max Reger: Complete organ works (Kurt Rapf, MPS, CD 1/14)

For me Reger is the most outstanding organ music composer after Bach. This is a complete overview recorded in the seventies, which I picked up at bargain price a few months ago.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Streichquartette „Jagd-Quartett", „Dissonanzen-Quartett", „Hoffmeister-Quartett"

Amadeus Quartet (string quartet)

Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C major, Op. 36/Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> *Frank Zappa* | _London Symphony Orchestra_
> Kent Nagano, LSO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _London Symphony Orchestra_ is an album series by *Frank Zappa*, released in two parts as London Symphony Orchestra, Vol. I in 1983 and London Symphony Orchestra, Vol. II, in 1987. They were recorded at the same sessions, in January 1983.
> 
> Volume I features the London Symphony Orchestra performing four instrumental compositions - "Sad Jane", "Pedro's Dowry", "Envelopes", and "Mo 'n Herb's Vacation" - from sessions recorded in January 1983. The album was Zappa's fourth to employ an orchestra, following Lumpy Gravy (1967), 200 Motels (1971) and Orchestral Favorites (1979).


5 likes, now that is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Tone Poems (Sinfonia Lahti, Osmo Vänskä, BIS, CD 3/5)

The third CD from the Tone Poems box of the BIS Sibelius Edition. This is the first of the box that has only works in the version that we know them, rather than earlier editions: Finlandia, Spring Song, In Memoriam, and the Lemminkäinen Suite - a nice mixture of well-known and less frequently heard works. Another great CD in this outstanding series.


----------



## Vasks

*Ziehrer - Overture to "Ein tolles Madel" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Zemlinsky - String Quartet #2 (LaSalle/Brilliant)
Schreker - Valse lent (Rickenbacher/Koch)*


----------



## eljr

Glass, P: Symphony No. 14 'Liechtenstein Suite'

LGT Young Soloists
Alexander Gilman

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022


----------



## vincula

Lenny & the Wiener's in perfect syntony









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## SanAntone

eljr said:


> 5 likes, now that is a pleasant surprise.


For me, Zappa is the most interesting American composer from the last half of the 20th century, besides the older established group like Bernstein and Carter.

*Zappa*: _200 Motels - The Suites_










On the evening of October 23, 2013, Walt Disney Concert Hall was the place to be in Los Angeles, as Esa-Pekka Salonen conducted the Los Angeles Philharmonic and the Los Angeles Master Chorale in a spectacular, sold-out orchestral performance of Frank Zappa's 200 Motels - The Suites.

This 2-CD and digital release's expertly recorded audio brings the listener back to Walt Disney Concert Hall to experience the exciting 200 Motels - The Suites spectacle, complemented by photos from the evening and essays by the show and recording's producers, Gail Zappa and Frank Filipetti, the evening's director James Darrah, "Scoremeister" Kurt Morgan, and performers including Diva Zappa, Michael Des Barres, special guest "Rock" rhythm section drummer Joe Travers, and former Zappa band member Scott Thunes. Essays by some notable members of the audience, including Steve Vai and Peter Asher, are also included.

Written and produced by Frank Zappa to accompany his 200 Motels feature film, portions of the score were premiered by the Los Angeles Philharmonic with Zubin Mehta conducting in May 1970 at UCLA (a performance the Los Angeles Times' then music and dance critic Martin Bernheimer called "an unsettling evening"), before the kaleidoscopic film and double LP soundtrack's release in 1971.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Milhaud Les Choephores, Op. 24 (Bernstein)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162846


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

String Quintet in B flat major, K174
String Quintet in C minor, K406
String Quintet in C major, K515
String Quintet in G minor, K516
String Quintet in D major, K593
String Quintet in E flat major, K614

The Nash Ensemble
with Philip Dukes, viola

2010


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Haydn Variations

The Concertgebouw Orchestre


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

La Mer


----------



## Rogerx

Ernest Ansermet Conducts Ballet Music

London Symphony Orchestra, Suisse Romande Orchestra, Ernest Ansermet

Rossini: La Boutique fantasque
Stravinsky: Petrushka


----------



## eljr

Maya Beiser x Philip Glass

Maya Beiser (cello)

This isn't merely Glass on solo cello, for Maya Beiser's layered reconstructions dig deep and unearth new sonorities. In doing so, she scratches her own markings onto Glass's canvas and, while... - BBC Music Magazine, October 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 23rd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: IMR009
Label: Islandia Music
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## Marinera

*Alessandro Rolla - Chamber music.* Disk 6

The Gran Quartetti Concertanti op.2, nos. 2 & 3

Ruggero Marchesi - violin I; Roberto Ilacqua - violin II; Stefano Marcocchi - viola; Jorge Daniel Rossi - violoncello.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

sonatas KK 372-391


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> *Scarlatti*
> 
> sonatas KK 372-391


a splendid idea


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> a splendid idea


I thought so too ...now listening to the beautiful KK 380


----------



## eljr

...................................


----------



## Malx

Reaching the end of my protracted journey through Mahler's Symphonies only DLVE to follow.

*Mahler, Symphony No 10 - Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy.*

I usually reach for Daniel Harding's VPO recording when playing this work but returning to the first recording of Cooke's performing version is equally rewarding.


----------



## eljr

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas

Jean Rondeau (harpsichord)

This is impassioned, eloquent Scarlatti, emanating directly from the heart, ordered and juxtaposed by an inspired artistic sensibility. Anyone in love with Scarlatti or with he sound of the harpsichord... - Gramophone Magazine, November 2018 More…
Release Date: 19th Oct 2018
Catalogue No: 9029563368
Label: Erato
Length: 80 minutes
Winner - Clavecin
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2019
Winner - Clavecin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Kiki

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 (1894 Original Version. Ed. Nowak 1951)
Wiener Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan / 1976 Live (DG)

Loud and explosive.


----------



## Chilham

Needed a new "Death and the Maiden" (I only had the Amadeus Quartet) so as it's the SQotW took the opportunity to take a few for a test drive and ultimately went for this. So far, after the first movement, it knocks the Amadeuses into a cocked hat. For me at any rate.










Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"

Jerusalem Quartet


----------



## KevinJS

Händel - Dettinger Te Deum

Städtischesorchester Trier/Trierer Sängerknaben


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various orchestral, chamber and instrumental works part three for late afternoon and early evening.

_Française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ in D-minor FP103 (1939):
_Mélancolie_ FP105 (1940):
_Trois intermezzi_ FP71 and FP118 (1934 and 1943):










Violin Sonata FP119 (1942-43 - rev. 1949):
Cello Sonata FP143 (1940-48 - rev. 1953):










_Deux préludes posthumes et une gnossienne_ - three piano pieces by Erik Satie, arr. for chamber orchestra FP104 (1939):
Suite for orchestra from the music for the ballet _Les Animaux modèles_ FP111 (1940-41):
_Matelote provençale_ for orchestra FP153 - from the collaborative work _La guirlande de Campra_ (1952):










Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor FP146 (1949):


----------



## Bkeske

Streamed this last night on my bedroom system before going to sleep. Actually pretty delightful.


----------



## KevinJS

Mozart - Missa Solemnis c-moll KV139


----------



## Chilham

Was due to listen to this tomorrow but I'm having to do some work this evening preparing a presentation, and have lots of Ars Nova to listen to tomorrow in any case, so killing two birds with one stone.










Haydn: Paris Symphonies

Nikolaus Harnoncourt, Concentus Musicus Wien


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Poulenc Oboe Sonata (Olivier Doise/Alexandre Tharaud)*

From this set -










Man, I never tire of Poulenc's chamber music. So exquisite and these performances in this Naxos series are beautifully rendered.


----------



## KevinJS

Haydn - 3 Masses

Augsburger Domsingknaben


----------



## Malx

Time to squeeze this in before the footie starts.

*Holmboe, Oboe Concerto - Gordon Hunt, Aalborg SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.*


----------



## Merl

Mendelssohn String Quartet #5 courtesy of the excellent Pacificas.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 8 - Rattle - City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Fauré Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120 (Florestan Trio)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Falla El amor brujo (Marina Heredia Rios/Heras-Casado)*










A sizzling performance. Herras-Casado opted for the cantaora voice which was used in the original version of this work and I think this is the most successful of the ones I've heard. Of course, Falla later orchestrated _El amor brujo_ and wrote in a part for mezzo-soprano, which is the version that most listeners are familiar with today.


----------



## eljr

..........................


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Arabella Steinbacher (violin), Festival Strings Lucerne, Daniel Dodds

Steinbacher avoids any attempt to extract the music's expressive world beyond what it can deliver, instead allowing her playing's state-of-the-art tonal loveliness - at once silky and likeably... - BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 15th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: PTC5186952
Label: Pentatone
Length: 60 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Dvořák Symphony No. 8 In G, Op. 88, B 163 (Harnoncourt/Concertebouw)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162867


*Edvard Grieg*

Songs

Lise Davidsen, soprano
Leif Ove Andsnes, piano

2022


----------



## Kiki

Francis Poulenc: Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra

Frank Braley, Eric Le Sage / Orchestre philharmonique de Liège / Stéphane Denève / 2003 (RCA)

Beautiful music.


----------



## Joe B

Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Nimrod Borenstein:


----------



## Kiki

Joe B said:


> Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Nimrod Borenstein:
> 
> View attachment 162868


Fantastic and accessible music!


----------



## Bkeske

Heifetz : Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto In E Minor, Opus 64 & Prokofiev - Violin Concerto In G Minor, Opus 63. Munch conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra. RCA Red Seal reissue, late 1960's, originally 1959


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Martinů Špalîček, H.214 (František Jílek)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


> View attachment 162866
> 
> 
> ..........................


What the fruit? Blondie over Glass' Violin Concerto? Well, it is strangely relaxing.


----------



## Bkeske

Barenboim conducting Jacqueline Du Pré and the Philadelphia Orchestra : Elgar - Cello Concerto, Op. 85 & w/London Philharmonic: Enigma Variations, Op. 36. Columbia Masterworks 1977


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today in the car:





















Lately I've been obsessed with listening to Eriks Esenvalds "A Drop in the Ocean" and James MacMillan's "Miserere". Tonight I've chosen these two offerings:








* A Drop in the Ocean*







*Miserere*


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Concertino For Piano Trio And String Orchestra
Zdeněk Košler conducts Martinů - Sinfonietta Giocosa For Piano And Small Orchestra
The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Supraphon 1985 Czechoslovakian release


----------



## Rogerx

Sinding - Music for Violin and Piano Volume 1

Henning Kraggerud (violin) & Christian Ihle Hadland (piano)

Sinding: Air, Op. 81, No. 1
Sinding: Albumblatt, Op. 81, No. 2
Sinding: Alte Weise, Op. 89, No. 2
Sinding: Andante religioso, Op. 106, No. 3
Sinding: Berceuse, Op. 106, No. 2
Sinding: Cantus doloris, Op. 78
Sinding: Elegy in B flat major, Op. 106, No. 1
Sinding: Romance in D major, Op. 79, No. 2
Sinding: Ständchen, Op. 89, No. 1
Sinding: Suite for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 10 'im alten Stil'
Sinding: Waltz in E minor, Op. 59, No. 4
Sinding: Waltz in G major, Op. 59, No. 3


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

This lp recording from 1959 with the Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam was the first ever made by the late Bernard Haitink. What is known today as Dvorak's Symphony 7 was originally identified as Symphony 2 up to the very early 1960s. There had been confusion regarding numbering because four early symphonies Dvorak had composed were not actually published or assigned numbers until after his four later composed symphonies became the first published and were given numbers. Further, one other early symphony that was composed had been lost and not found until after Dvorak's death.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Milhaud La Création du monde, Op. 81a (Munch/BSO)*


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3
6 Concerti grossi


----------



## Bkeske

Janáček Quartet : Martinů - String Quartet No. 5 & String Quartet No. 7. Supraphon 1980 Czechoslovakian release


----------



## Rogerx

Glière: Symphony No. 1 & The Red Poppy

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Fauré Requiem, Op. 48 (Piau/Degout/Equilbey)*


----------



## 13hm13

Elisabetta Brusa, National Symphony Orchestra Of Ukraine, Fabio Mastrangelo - Orchestral Works: Florestan / Messidor / La Triade / Nittemero Symphony / Fanfare


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst: Mozart

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Complete Nocturnes

Jan Lisiecki (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night: *Strauss Vier letzte Lieder (Studer/Sinopoli)*


----------



## vincula

*Arnold Schoenberg*, _Chamber Symphony No. 2_, Op. 38. Pierre Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain

Pierre Boulez Edition: Schoenberg II









Absolutely thankful to Santa for this box. What a lovely work this is!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Mozart & Brahms: Clarinet Quintets

Harold Wright, Boston Symphony Chamber Players


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: 4 Symphonies

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde - chamber version (Ivonne Fuchs, Markus Schäfer, Linos Ensemble, Capriccio)

Das Lied von der Erde is my favourite piece of music, and I collect different versions as well. This is a CD I bought one or two months ago at a huge discount and had not come around to play yet. It is the version for tenor, mezzo, and chamber orchestra (13 players), an arrangement based on work by Arnold Schoenberg and Rainer Riehn. Frankly, it does not work for me. I can only see benefits in the sense that it is easier to perform live, because you do not need a huge orchestra, and you don't need singers who can handle the aural competition of said orchestra. But as a CD, curiosity value only.


----------



## Marinera

*Telemann - Tafelmusik. *Disk 2

Pieter-Jan Belder, Musica Amphion

Trio Sonata in E flat major TWV42:Es1

Sonata in B minor TWV41:h4

Overture in D major TWV55: D1


----------



## Kiki

Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 
Russian National Orchestra / Vladimir Jurowski / 2005 Live (PentaTone)

Extra musical. No superficial sound spectacle.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A starry cast and some wonderful singing in this 1976 recording of Mozart's last _opera seria_.


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3, Chaconne & Four Ballades

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: THSE 24 - A Goethe Schubertiad (Christine Schaefer, John Mark Ainsley, Simon Keenlyside, Michael George, Graham Jonhson, Hyperion)

The third Schubertiade in the series, this one not focusing on a particular year, but collecting songs based on the poetry of Goethe. Some famous songs here and some songs duplicated in different versions. Entertaining and interesting.


----------



## Marinera

*Marin Marais - Premier livre des pieces de Viole. *

Disk 2

Francois Joubert-Caillet (viola da gamba), L'Acheron


----------



## Marinera

*Éstienne Moulinié - L'Humaine Comédie*

Le Poème Harmonique & Vincent Dumestre

Disk 13


----------



## Rogerx

*Remembering Maria Ewing who passed away (March 27, 1950 - January 9, 2022)*



Debussy: La damoiselle élue & other orchestral works

Maria Ewing (soprano), Brigitte Balleys (mezzo-soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Claudio Abbado


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various orchestral, chamber and instrumental works part four of four for late morning and early afternoon.

_Thème varié_ FP151 (1951):
_Trois novelettes_ FP47 and FP173 (1927-28 and 1958):
_Quinze improvisations_ FP63, FP113, FP170 and FP176 (1932-34, 1941, 1958 and 1959):










_L'embarquement pour Cythère_ - 'valse-musette' for two pianos, from the film _Le voyage en Amérique_ FP150 (1951):
_Capriccio_ from the secular cantata _Le bal Masqué_ FP60, arr. for two pianos FP152 (orig. 1932 - arr. 1952):
Sonata for two pianos FP156 (1953):
_Élégie (en accords alternés)_ for two pianos FP175 (1959):










_Élégie_ for horn and piano FP168 (1957):
_Sarabande_ for guitar FP179 (1960):










Flute Sonata FP164 (1956-57):
Oboe Sonata FP185 (1962):










Clarinet Sonata FP184 (1962):


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Film music from The Fall of Berlin and The Unforgettable Year 1919 (Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Adriano, Naxos)

The Fall of Berlin from 1950 may have played a crucial role in Shostakovich' life. According to Wiki: Composer Dmitri Shostakovich, who was accused of Formalism during 1948, was called on to compose the score. Vano Muradeli said that his contribution to The Fall of Berlin and other Stalinist films was the only thing which saved him from persecution by the establishment. Riley wrote that the film's score, along with Song of the Forests, "was the closest Shostakhovich came to overt praise for Stalin." Indeed, although there are typically Shosty passages, there is none of his bitter irony. The unforgettable year 1919 is a suite of music adapted from the score written by Dmitri Shostakovich for the 1951 movie. The film was made in praise of Joseph Stalin, who was portrayed (inaccurately) as having played a leading role in the events of the Russian Civil War around St. Petersburg in 1919. So an apt coupling. Not his best music (although the piano concerto pastiche a la the Warsaw Concerto from the 1919 suite is rather well known), but interesting to hear this side of him.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Telemann & Marcello: Baroque Trumpet Concertos

Sergei Nakariakov (trumpet, flugelhorn), Thomas Tempel (oboe), Linda Strommen (oboe)

Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Hugh Wolff


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 27-29 (mono)


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak - Symphony No. 7 & Golden Spinning Wheel

Netherlands Philharmonic, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## SanAntone

*Elliott Carter* - _Symphonia: sum fluxae pretium spei_












> The complete Symphonia has been similarly lauded by critics and has been regarded as one of Carter's best works. The cellist Fred Sherry (who performed the first recording of Carter's Cello Concerto) described the Symphonia: sum fluxae pretium spei as one of three Carter pieces he would "recommend to every music lover," including his Concerto for Orchestra and A Symphony of Three Orchestras. The music critic Paul Griffiths, who wrote the libretto for Carter's opera What Next?, declared the piece "a symphony beyond symphonies".
> 
> Tom Service of The Guardian included the Symphonia among his list of the fifty greatest symphonies, writing:
> What makes Symphonia so special is that the piece is pitched in a place "beyond" the conventional confines of the symphony, because of the scale and scope of what it's attempting, poetically, musically and structurally. It's music that winds up reconfiguring what a symphony might be at the end of the 20th century, by which time the form had been battered, bruised and contorted out of all recognition to its heroic phase in the late 19th century; and which does so, paradoxically, because it defies, ignores, or flat-out contradicts the conventions of symphonic discourse. That's an astonishing achievement for any composer to attempt, let alone one in the middle of their ninth decade.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 28-29 (mono)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162897


*Franz Schubert*

Schwanengesang and songs after Seidl

Christoph Prégardien, tenor
Andreas Staier, fortepiano

2008


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Bartók String Quartet No. 3, BB93 (Ragazze Quartet)*










Wow...outstanding performance.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## eljr

Bach, Handel

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon

A thoughtful assembly of music depicting affliction and repentance on the one hand and joy and desire on the other. The recording finds Sabine Devieilhe on sparkling form. Bach and Handel do... - BBC Music Magazine, January 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 5th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: 9029667786
Label: Erato
Length: 83 minutes

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
December 2021
Recording of the Month

Presto Editor's Choice
November 2021
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2022
Choral & Song Choice


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Vladimir Ashkenazy leading the Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra in music by Nimrod Borenstein:
> 
> View attachment 162868


Happy Birthday!

Last night the Net's, Knicks and college national championship football game were played so I was not here... Hope you enjoyed your day!


----------



## eljr

Kiki said:


> Fantastic and accessible music!


Yes it is and this reminds me, I have not spun this in a while. I need make time.


----------



## eljr

Manxfeeder said:


> What the fruit? Blondie over Glass' Violin Concerto? Well, it is strangely relaxing.


Right?

Very contradictory, seemingly.

Glad to see someone "experiment" and listen to something outside of traditional boundaries.


----------



## Art Rock

Ravi Shankar: Sitar concertos 1+2, Sitar chamber music (Ravi Shankar, London Symphony Orchestra, Andre Previn, Londin Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta, Yehudi Menuhin, Jean-Pierre Rampal et al, EMI, 2CD's)

More Ravi Shankar. This double album was my first introduction to the classical music side of his oeuvre - I got it because of my interest in unusual concertos. Both of these are worthwhile, but so are the sitar led chamber music pieces. EMI really rolled out the big guns for this one. A fascinating double CD.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4
*

Skrowaczewski chooses an overall monumental, granite-like interpretation rather than Jochum's approach of highlighting different sections and speeding over others.


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> Wow...outstanding performance.




Indeed it is.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Daniel Barenboim (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Pianoconcerto No.5 This recording was originally made Quadraphonic,this one is plain stereo.

Christoph Eschenbach piano
Boston Symphony Orchestre
Seiji Ozawa

Fantasie für Klavier und Orchester
Jörg Demus piano
Wiener Singverein
Wiener Symphoniker
Ferdinand Leitner


----------



## Vasks

*Smetana - Festive Overture in C (Kuchar/Brilliant)
Dvorak - Piano Quintet #1 (Panocha +/Supraphon)
Fucik - Traumideale Waltz (Neumann/Orfeo)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Milhaud Symphony No. 8, "Rhodanienne", Op. 362 (Francis)*


----------



## eljr

Armenian Spirit

Georgi Minassyan, Haïg Sarikouyoumdjian, Gaguik Mouradian & Armen Badalyan

Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall

achingly plangent … the poignancy of these songs from medieval and traditional sources - recorded on early and folk instruments immediately after the untimely passing of Savall's artistic partner,... - Choir & Organ, July/August 2015 More…
Release Date: 16th Dec 2013
Catalogue No: AVSA9892
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 76 minutes


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m001383c








Hannah French offers listeners a chance to hear at greater length the recordings reviewed and discussed in yesterday's Record Review, including the recommended version of the Building a Library work, Prokofiev's Symphony No 5 in B-flat, Op 100.


----------



## Malx

*Bacewicz, String Quartet No 4 - Dafo Quartet.*

*Schubert, String Quartet D810 'Death and the Maiden' - Brandis Quartet.*

Two very decent performances of quartets that are stylistically quite different but each enjoyable in its own way.



















*Edited to add: Schubert, String Quartet D810 'Death and the Maiden' - Quartetto Italiano.*


----------



## eljr

Smyth: The Prison

Sarah Brailey, Dashon Burton, Experiential Orchestra and Chorus, James Blachly

Smyth was much influenced by neo-Platonism and appended a line from Plotinus to The Prison, suggesting that music was a means to releasing the divine in us, Soloists and chorus convey that very... - Choir & Organ, September/October 2020 More…
Release Date: 7th Aug 2020
Catalogue No: CHSA5279
Label: Chandos
Length: 63 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
July 2020

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020
Winner - Best Classical Solo Vocal Album
Grammy Awards
63rd Awards (2021)
Winner - Best Classical Solo Vocal Album
Shortlisted - Choral
Gramophone Awards
2021
Shortlisted - Choral


----------



## KevinW

David Oistrakh Complete EMI Recordings--Beethoven Violin Concerto with Andre Cluytens and French National Radio Orchestra. I just received the CD yesterday, but let me just paste the video here.


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday it was back to the American composers:

1. *Roy Harris*: _Symphony 1933 (Symphony #1)_ (Jorge Mester/Louisville Orchestra); _Violin Concerto_ (Lawrence Lieghton/Louisville Orchestra w/Gregory Fulkerson, violin); _Symphony #5_ (Robert Whitney/Louisville Orchestra) recorded in 1988 in Albany Records
2. *Quincy Porter*: _Viola Concerto_; _Speed Etude for Viola and Piano_; _Duo for Viola and Harp_; _Suite for Viola Alone_; _Blues for Viola and Piano_; _Poem for Viola and Piano_; _Duo for Viola and Harpsichord_; _Duo for Viola and Violin_ (Elisha Nelson, viola; Douglas Roth, harp; John McLaughlin Williams, piano, harpsichord, violin, and conducting the Northwest Sinfonia Orchestra on the _Viola Concerto_) recorded 2009 Dorian Records
3. *Irving Fine*: _Toccata Concertante_; _Notturno for Strings and Harp_; _Serious Song_, _A Lament for Orchestra; Blue Towers_; _Diversions for Orchestra_; _Symphony_ (Gil Rose/Boston Modern Orchestra Project) recorded in 2014 BMOP Records
4. *Alan Hovhaness*: _Symphony #2 "Mysterious Mountain"_; _Lousadzak_; *Lou Harrison*: _Symphony #2 "Elegiac Symphony"_ (Dennis Russell Davies/American Composers Orchestra w/Kieth Jarrett, piano on Lousadzak) recorded 1989 Americo Inc./Musicmasters
5. *Philip Glass*: _Symphony #11_ (Dennis Russell Davies/Bruckner Orchestra Linz) recorded in 2017 Orange Mountain Music



































Here we have some wonderful works by six great American composers, all tonal, and quite listenable and entertaining. We start with the music of Roy Harris and while he is most well known for his _Symphony #3_ (Leonard Bernstein recorded it twice, once for Columbia and then for DG); his _Symphony 1933 (Symphony #1)_ is even more well crafted and urgent. We then move on to Harris' _Violin Concerto_ which is almost as lyrical, interesting, and entertaining as the very popular Barber _Violin Concerto_; though I didn't find Harris' _Symphony #5_ to be that memorable.

Next up, the viola music of Quincy Porter and not only is Elisha Nelson a wonderful concert violist, but John Williams McLaughlin is quite the musical polyglot as he switches supporting roles and plays the part of conductor, pianist, harpsichordist, and violinist on these recordings. While I didn't find Porter's _Viola Concerto_ to by that interesting, things really picked up with the chamber works that followed; all very melodic and beautiful, sort of "Neo-Romantic" like a poor man's Ben Britten or Sam Barber.

We then move on to Irving Fine, another academic, tonal, and garden variety American composer from the field of Roy Harris, Walter Piston, William Schuman, etc. There is lots in Fine's music that is derivative of Stravinsky and Copland (what 20th century American composer wasn't at least a bit derivative of Stravinsky and Copland?). Even so, Fine also has a very strong personality, a powerful musical vision, and a sense of humor which is nice in that 20th century classical music is not known for being much of a laugh riot. Too bad Fine's life was cut short at the age of 48.

Moving on we go to Alan Hovahness' _Symphony #2 "Mysterious Mountain"_, and a piece that was acclaimed enough that it was first recorded by Fritz Reiner and Chicago Symphony Orchestra. After the mystical and meditative mountain sojourn we go to Armenian-flavored _Lousadzak_ featuring the well-respected jazz pianist, Kieth Jarrett, in an early classical recording before he took on the complete _Preludes and Fugues_ by Shostakovich. Lou Harrison's _Symphony #2 "Elegiac Symphony"_ follows for a five movement symphony that is also quite beautiful, meditative, and interesting.

We round things out with Philip Glass' tense, vibrant, energetic, and very entertaining _Symphony #11_. While I remember how back in the 1980s Glass was considered by critics and snobs to be a flash-in-the-pan or passing fad; Glass has now earned his place as a "Grand Old Man of American Music" along side the likes of Ives, Copland, Bernstein, et al.


----------



## KevinW

His Beethoven Violin Concerto Recording with Sixten Erhling and the Stockholm Festival Orchestra (also in the box) is also nice.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various orchestral works part one for the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

Cello Concerto in E-flat op.3 (1915-16):
_In Sturm und Eis_ [_In Storm and Ice_] - selections from the orchestral music for the mountaineering film _Im Kampf mit dem Berge_ [_In Battle With the Mountains_] by Arnold Fanck WoO (1921):
_Kammermusik no.1_ for flute, clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, harmonium, piano, string quintet and percussion op.24 no.1 (1922):
_Der Dämon_ [_The Demon_] - dance-pantomime in two scenes for orchestra op.28 (1922):










_Lustige Sinfonietta_ in-D minor for small orchestra op.4 (1916):
_Rag Time_ (_wohltemperiert_) for large orchestra WoO (1921):










_Nusch-Nuschi Tänze_ WoO - orchestral suite from the marionette play _Das Nusch-Nuschi_ op.20 (1920):
Suite for chamber orchestra from the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_ WoO (orig. 1922 - arr. 1925):


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Koechlin Violin Sonata, Op. 64 (Stéphanie Moraly/Romain David)*










Such an exquisite piece. Beautifully rendered performance, too.


----------



## Malx

A rather selfish Christmas gift from myself arrived today.

*Bartók, String Quartets Nos 1 & 2 - Quatuor Diotima.*


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Songs

Martin Achrainer (baritone), Maki Namekawa (piano)

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: OMM0160
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## vincula

Dancing, floating and traveling with Ravel, Munch & the BSO from my armchair.

Pure bliss :angel:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Kiki

Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra / Vasily Petrenko / 2018 (LAWO)

V. Petrenko is slow, even slower than Celi/Stuttgart. Like Celi, his tempo changes are extreme. On the other hand, his orchestral balance is more superior, no doubt helped by a modern recording. I enjoyed it, but Vasily, please speed up.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9
*

I probably shouldn't say this out loud, but Gielen's interpretation isn't doing it for me. It isn't raw enough. Maybe someone can educate me on what I'm missing.


----------



## eljr

Release Date: 17th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: HMM90268687
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 87 minutes

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## eljr

Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op. 19

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

Release Date: 19th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: 4861944
Label: DG
Length: 34 minutes


----------



## ando

*Johannes Brahms: Quartets, Quintets, Sextets 
Verdi Quartett* (and guests) 4 CDs (2018, Hänssler)

Picked this set up from the big Performing Arts branch here in the city. And though I had all the browsing stacks seemingly to myself the current city-wide short-of-staff closings/abbreviated hours gave the deserted building an ominous chill. I actually missed dodging people in the aisles and eyeing the choices of music in other people's clutches. This box set leaped out at me though it isn't the approach I expected for a collection of Brahms chamber pieces (the cover is hardly _Brahmsian_) but a welcome one: the Verdi Quartett is restrained, yet effectively poignant. At times I do miss some the effusiveness from more famous virtuoso musicians but there is something to be said for temperance. It's a faithful if not the most passionate rendering of the maestro. Somehow the measured interpreations fit the time. 
Full YouTube playlist.


----------



## eljr

Hilary Hahn: Violin Concertos Mozart 5 & Vieuxtemps 4

Hilary Hahn (violin)

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Paavo Järvi

Hahn takes a Romantic view of Mozart, with bold gestures, a wide dynamic range, and fruity vibrato, especially lower down the instrument...She is more naturally attuned to the Vieuxtemps, where... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2015, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 30th Mar 2015
Catalogue No: 4793956
Label: DG
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Koechlin Poems D'Edmond Haraucourt, Op. 7 (Juliane Banse/Holliger)*


----------



## SanAntone

_String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"_

*GLASS: String Quartets Nos. 1-4 *
Carducci String Quartet












> Although Philip Glass came late to the string quartet, his contribution to the genre has since become a significant one. This disc features the first four of his five quartets, ranging from the uncharacteristic yet fascinating sound-world of the First, through the compact dimensions of the subsequent two (themselves derived from theatre and film scores). The more expansive manner of his Fourth Quartet makes allusions to the formidable string quartet heritage, in particular those of Schubert and Dvořák.


----------



## haziz

*Bloch: Schelomo*
_Leonard Rose - Philadelphia Orchestra - Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Schoenberg - Serenade Op. 24. Orchestre Du Domaine Musical. Everest early 60's


----------



## haziz

*Bloch: Schelomo*_
Pierre Fournier - Berlin Philharmonic - Alfred Wallenstein_


----------



## opus55

Mendelssohn: Symphony Nos. 3 and 4
Berliner Philharmoniker | Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:









Current listening:


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8*
_Lamoureux Orchestra - Igor Markevitch_

I love Markevitch's cycle of the Tchaikovsky symphonies with the LSO, but am less familiar with his almost complete Beethoven cycle. This recording seems to be well regarded and was praised by several participants in another thread on this board.


----------



## Bkeske

Roth String Quartet : Kodály - String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2. Philips/World Series reissue early 1960's, originally 1956


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Act I from Strauss Der Rosenkavalier, Op. 59 (Ludwig/Jones/Popp/etc./Bernstein)*










This is the Japanese hybrid SACD version and it sounds absolutely fantastic. My favorite Strauss opera and this performance is the one that I continue to come back to.


----------



## Coach G

Today five CDs from the NAXOS collection:

1. *Mozart*: _Bassoon Concerto_; _Oboe Concerto_; _Clarinet Concerto_ (Johannes Wildner/Vienna Mozart Academy w/Stephan Turnovsky, bassoon; Martin Gabriel, oboe; Ernst Ottensamer, clarinet) recorded in Hainberg, Austria 1989
2. *Takemitsu*: _Spirit Garden_; _Solitude Sonore_; _Three Film Scores for String Orchestra_; _Dreamtime_; _A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden_ (Marin Alsop/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra) recorded in Poole, England 2005
3. *Rautavaara*: _Cantus Arcticus_; _Piano Concerto #1_; _Symphony #3_ (Hannu Lintu/Royal Scottish National Orchestra w/Laura Mikkola, piano on _Piano Concerto #1_) recorded in Glasgow, Scotland 1997
4. *Sibelius*: _Pohjola's Daughter_; _The Oceanides_; _Tapiola_; _En Saga_; _The Bard_ (Petri Sakari/Iceland Symphony Orchestra) recorded in Reykjavik, Iceland 2000
5. *Delius*: _Florida Suite_; _Over the Hills and Far Away_; _Idylle Printemps_; _La Quadroone_; _Scherzo_; _Final Scene from "Koanga"_ (David Lloyd-Jones/English Northern Philharmonia w/ vocal soloists on _Koanga_) recorded in Leeds, England 1995



































I start with the best part: Mozart; and then move on to the music of Toru Takemitsu and Einojuhani Rautavaara; two 20th century composers who were wildly innovative and eclectic, and while both composers employed serial technique from time to time, the music is quite listenable, meditative, and somewhat spiritual; sort of along the lines of what Alan Hovhaness and Lou Harrison were doing here in the USA. While Takemitsu is infused with a style that also stems from Debussy as well as his native Japan; Rautavaara's style seems to pick up where his fellow Finn, Jean Sibelius left off. Like Sibelius, Rautavaara has a big and broad sound that reflects the natural surroundings of the icy north. Though the _Cantus Arcticus_ is a unique "Concerto for Birds and Orchestra" Rautavaara's _Piano Concerto #1_ is the more interesting and innovative work. Though it is tonal, the _Piano Concerto #1_ is tangled and thorny enough to sound serial to a casual listener; and while Rautavaara's _Symphony #3_ is, according to liner notes, technically serial, it is composed in a way that gives a feeling of tonality.

We remain in Finland with some orchestral gems by Sibelius played by the wonderful Iceland Symphony Orchestra that also recorded a complete set of Sibelius symphonies for Naxos, and it's quite good especially if you like routing for little-known orchestras from little countries. We end with the music of Delius and while all the filler is at least somewhat entertaining, the highlight is the beautiful _Florida Suite_, and while Frederick Delius was a European who only lived in Florida for a short time, his _Florida Suite_ is part and parcel of a body of music that paints a portrait of America's natural beauty. The others in this category would include Copland's _Appalachian Spring_, Grofe's _Grand Canyon_, Ives' _Three Places in New England_, and Gershwin's musical depiction of the hustle and bustle of New York City: _Rhapsody in Blue_. Delius was so taken with Florida that after he married his German bride, he returned to Florida with her for a vacation.


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos leading the Camerata Salzburg from the bow in Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy's "Violin Concerto":


----------



## Bkeske

Budapest String Quartet : Ravel - Quartet In F Major & Debussy - Quartet In G Minor, Opus 10. Columbia Masterworks reissue, probably early 60's, originally 1953


----------



## SanAntone

*JOHN LUTHER ADAMS*: _IN THE WHITE SILENCE_ (1998)
OBERLIN CONTEMPORARY MUSIC ENSEMBLE










*The Oberlin Contemporary Music Ensemble, Tim Weiss, conductor*

Since 1978, Alaska has been *John Luther Adams*'s (b 1953) home and a major inspirational source for most of his compositions. Almost all of his compositions evoke natural phenomena, in particular the wintry Northern landscapes, light, and colors as well as elements of indigenous Alaskan cultures. Adams's music thus shares aesthetic features with nature-inspired works of such composers as Debussy, Ives, Sibelius, and Hovhaness. Due to the use of certain "minimalist" strategies, Adams's music is often classified as "minimalist" or "post-minimalist." He avoids expressive musical rhetoric, prefers reduced and elementally simple musical material, and frequently uses sustained tones and static textures. Adams's compositions embrace just intonation, consonance, and modal harmony, and they often feature a meditative quality and extended length reminiscent of Feldmanesque dimensions.

Like many of Adams's previous works, _In the White Silence_ (1998) is an example of his concept of "sonic geography," through which he attempts to realize the notion of music as place and place as music and reveals his obsession with the "treeless, windswept expanses of the Arctic." The title of the work thus points to Alaskan landscapes in a general sense. And like _Dream in White on White_, it specifically refers to Adams's fascination with the color of white, a dominant feature of Arctic landscapes. As Adams explains in his preface to the score: "White is not the absence of color. It is the fullness of light. As the Inuit have known for centuries, and as painters from Malevich to Ryman have shown us more recently, whiteness embraces many hues, textures, and nuances."

_In the White Silence_ slowly unfolds over the course of about seventy-five minutes. The work's extended length and non-dramatic structure suggest the idea of music as an "immeasurable space" and reflect the desire to transcend the conventional boundaries of musical composition. _In the White Silence_, a large-scale work of structural refinement, balance and arresting beauty, gently envelops the listener and thus becomes a "musical presence equivalent to that of a vast tundra landscape."


----------



## opus55

Respighi: String Quartet in D minor; Six Pieces for violin and piano
The Ambache


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
*
String Quartet No. 21 in D major K 575
String Quartet No. 22 in B flat major K 589

Doric String Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 103 in E flat major 'Drum Roll'/Haydn: Symphony No. 104 in D major 'London'/Haydn: Symphony in B flat major, Hob.I:108 (Sinfonia 'B')

Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati
Recorded: 1972-11-27
Recording Venue: St.Bonifatius Kirche, Mar


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Scriabin Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 43 "Le Divin Poème" (Muti/Philadelphia)*










For me, this is still the best Scriabin symphony cycle available. Blows all of the others way.


----------



## SanAntone

*MORTON FELDMAN, ERIK SATIE, JOHN CAGE: ROTHKO CHAPEL*
KIM KASHKASHIAN, SARAH ROTHENBERG, STEVEN SCHICK, HOUSTON CHAMBER CHOIR, ROBERT SIMPSON












> Rothko Chapel addresses a network of musical relationships and inspirations. The album opens with Morton Feldman's Rothko Chapel, named for the Houston, Texas multi-faith chapel built to house Mark Rothko's site-specific paintings. Feldman considered that his music lay "between categories, between time and space, between painting and music", and described the score as his "canvas". Amongst his most important influences were abstract painters, his friend Rothko prominent amongst them. (Rothko, for his part, yearned to "raise painting to the level of music and poetry".) Feldman was also liberated by the freewheeling example of John Cage's work. "The main influence from Cage was a green light,'' Feldman said. ''It was permission, the freedom to do what I wanted.'' Cage, the most relentless of 20th century experimentalists, didn't acknowledge what he called an "ABC model of 'influence'" but always had a special fondness for Satie, a musical inventor of good-humoured originality with whom he could identify. Kim Kashkashian negotiates the subtle, glowing textures of Feldman's planes of sound, joined by Sarah Rothenberg on celeste, and supported by percussion and choir. Rothenberg, on piano, plays Satie's Gnossiennes and Cage's Inner Landscape, and the Houston Chamber Choir sings Cage's Four, Five and more.


----------



## Kiki

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 9
> *
> 
> I probably shouldn't say this out loud, but Gielen's interpretation isn't doing it for me. It isn't raw enough. Maybe someone can educate me on what I'm missing.


I'm mainly having a problem with the slowness in the inner movements.

The introduction of the Ländler is so slow, that I think he is going to make a ridicule out it, which is not an invalid concept given the nature of this movement; but his concept seems to be creating a huge contrast with the frantic waltz which he speeds up quite considerably. Does it work? I am not convinced, but have to admit it sounds interesting.

The Rondo-Berleske is extremely slow, even when he does speed up. It does not feel so slow if I listen to it following the Ländler, but on its own, it feels extremely slow, and slack, I am afraid. It should go berserk but it does not.

I may be missing something also.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Variations on an Original Theme; Grand Duo Sonata

Bracha Eden (piano), Alexander Tamir (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Saint-Saëns La Nuit, Op. 114 (Natalie Dessay/Mercier)*










Utterly ravishing!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Klaviersonaten Nr. 1, 5, 8,

Zoltan Kocsis


----------



## Art Rock

Rodion Shchedrin: Symphony No. 2 (USSR TV and Radio Large Symphony Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky, Melodiya)

I liked the first symphony (1958), so I looked forward to the second, from 1965 (recorded in 1965 by the same orchestra and conductor who premiered the work). It is nicknamed 25 Preludes for Orchestra, and it has that feel to it, a bit disjointed, a lack of structure and at over 50 minutes it does outstay its welcome somewhat.


----------



## Rogerx

Harp Concertos

Marisa Robles (harp)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown

anon.: Theme, Variations and Rondo pastorale
Beethoven: Variations (6) in F major on a Swiss Song, WoO 64
Boieldieu: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C
Dittersdorf: Harp Concerto in A major
Handel: Harp Concerto in B flat major, Op. 4 No. 6, HWV 294
Handel: Sixteen Concertos for Organ and Strings
Handel: Theme and Variations in G minor


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Max Reger: Complete organ works (Kurt Rapf, MPS, CD 1/14)
> 
> For me Reger is the most outstanding organ music composer after Bach. This is a complete overview recorded in the seventies, which I picked up at bargain price a few months ago.


CD's 2 and 3 yesterday, 4 and 5 this morning.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
_Lamoureux Orchestra - Igor Markevitch_


----------



## Malx

*Borodin, Symphony No 2 - Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR, Carlos Kleiber.*

At times the performance in this live recording from 1972 can sound a bit hard driven, helter skelter/exciting which ever is your preference. One thing is for sure it isn't run of the mill stuff.


----------



## haziz

*Atterberg: Cello Concerto*
_Truls Mørk - Norrlands Opera SO - Kristjan Järvi_


----------



## Rogerx

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & Piano Concerto

André Previn (piano & conductor)

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various orchestral works part two for late morning and early afternoon. Focusing on the _Kammermusik_ may look on paper as too much of a good thing but there is so much much vitality and variety bursting from these small-ish scale concertos that there is never any risk of me glancing at my watch. The concerto for orchestra is also a compact work and wouldn't be out of place in the _Kammermusik_ series.

Concerto for orchestra op.38 (1925):
Concert arrangement of the orchestral overture from the comic opera _Neues vom Tage_ [_Today's News_] WoO (orig. 1928-29 - arr. 1929-30):










_Kammermusik no.2_ for piano, flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bass clarinet, bassoon, horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, viola, cello and bass op.36 no.1 (1924):
_Kammermusik no.3_ for cello, flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, cello and bass op.36 no.2 (1925):
_Fünf Stücke_ for string orchestra op.44 no.4 from _Schulwerk für Instrumental-Zusammenspiel_ [_Educational Music for Instrumental Ensembles_] op.44 (1927):










_Kammermusik no.4_ for violin and large chamber orchestra op.36 no.3 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.5_ for viola and large chamber orchestra op.36 no.4 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.6_ for viola d'amore and chamber orchestra op.46 no.1 (1927):
_Kammermusik no.7_ for organ and chamber orchestra op.46 no.2 (1928):


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 30-32 (mono)


----------



## Rogerx

Manuel de Falla: El amor brujo & El retablo de maese Pedro

Ginesa Ortega
Orquestra de Cambra Teatre Lliure, Josep Pons


----------



## Vasks

_Four by Franz_

*Schubert - Italian Overture in D (Kapp/essay)
Schubert - Duo for Piano Four-Hands in A minor (Gulda & Hinterhuber/Naxos)
Schubert - Three Lieder, D. 314, 545 & 871 (Fischer-Dieskau/EMI)
Schubert - String Quartet #9 (Tokyo/RCA)*


----------



## Marinera

*The Silk Road - The Orient and the Mediterranean*

Capella de Ministrers & Carles Magraner

Disk 1


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6

BERLIOZ: Harald in Italy / Orchestre Symphonique de Montral / Dutoit;

BERG: Chamber Concerto / Ensemble InterContemporian / Barenboim / Boulez


----------



## eljr

Josquin Desprez: Baisiez Moy

Ensemble Theleme, Jean-Christophe Groffe

This would be a terrific Christmas present for your Josquin-fan friend. Not only are the performances all on an extremely high level but there are quite a lot of pieces here that you cannot otherwise... - Gramophone Magazine, November 2021 More…
Release Date: 3rd Dec 2021
Catalogue No: AP259
Label: Aparté
Length: 62 minutes
Nominated - Early Music
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Early Music


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

piano sonatas 30-32 (mono)

This is the last CD from the mono Beethoven sonatas that I listen to alternated with the mono Backhaus recordings.
If I had to make a choice I would prefer Gulda, his approach is a bit firmer and I like that in Beethoven.
Nevertheless, I found especially sonata no.22 with Backhaus very impressive.

All in all, I prefer the later stereo recordings of both performers.
A beautiful piano sound really adds something to the enjoyment.


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> All in all, I prefer the later stereo recordings of both performers.
> A beautiful piano sound really adds something to the enjoyment.


I could not agree more.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162925


*Tomaso Albinoni/Remo Giazotto*
Adagio

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Air on a G String
Jesu, joy of man's desiring

*Arcangelo Corelli*
Christmas Concerto

*George Frideric Handel*
The Arrival of the Queen of Sheba, from Solomon
Largo, from Serse

*Johann Pachelbel*
Canon

*Henry Purcell*
Chacony

*Antonio Vivaldi*
Concerto for 4 violins, op. 3 no. 10

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

1990


----------



## ando

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 9
> *
> 
> I probably shouldn't say this out loud, but Gielen's interpretation isn't doing it for me. It isn't raw enough. Maybe someone can educate me on what I'm missing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 6*

Kondrashin has a way of making Shostakovich compelling. I just found a download with a better remastering than the old set I have, so I'm pumped. Except for all the fiddling with the metadata.


----------



## Rogerx

CD20

Nielsen, Concertos for Flute, Clarinet

Julius Baker (flute), Stanley Drucker (clarinet)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Hindemith, Violin Concerto (Stern)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Isaac Stern (violin)

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Art Rock

Vissarion Shebalin: Symphonies 1 and 3 (USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra, Mark Ermler, Valery Gergiev, Olympia)

Vissarion Shebalin (1902 - 1963) was a Soviet composer and teacher. He studied at the conservatory under Myaskovsky, and wrote his first symphony in 1925 as his graduation piece. It is a confident, fairly traditional late romantic symphony of almost 45 minutes, and is well worth hearing. The third symphony was completed ten years later, and is still in a similar style, but more condensed at 33 minutes. I hear only minor influences here from his good friend Shostakovich. An interesting CD, well worth checking out for listeners who like Myaskovsky and Gliere.


----------



## eljr

...................................


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Saint-Saëns Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92 (Renaud Capuçon/Edgar Moreau/Bertrand Chamayou)*


----------



## Orfeo

*
Plus:
**Adolfs Skulte*
Suites I and II from ballet "Sakta, Brooch of Freedom"
-The Latvian Radio Symphony, Centis Kretis.

*Philip Sainton*
Symphonic Poem "The Island"
-The Philharmonia Orchestra, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Kiki

Pierre Boulez: Notations I-IV
Wiener Philharmoniker / Claudio Abbado / 1988 Live (DG)

Pierre Boulez: Notations VII 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Daniel Barenboim / 2000 (Teldec)

Tension and release. Fantastic music.


----------



## ELbowe

Just got this yesterday, if it is possible a new and fresh sounding recording, impressive.
Bach Harpsichord Concertos No. 1, 2, 4, & 7.
Francesco Corti, Il Pomo d'Oro 
PentaTone CD, Europe Mar 20, 2020


----------



## KevinW

David Oistrakh Shostakovich Violin Concerto No. 1, with the composer's son conducting. Splendid performance!





(The picture in the video is not quite appropriate, though)


----------



## Marinera

*Brescianello - Concerti, Sinfonie, Ouverture
*

La Cetra Barockorchester Basel, David Plantier, Vaclav Luks


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Koechlin String Quartet No. 3, Op. 72 (Antigone Quartet)*


----------



## eljr

---------------------------------


----------



## Bourdon

*Grieg*

Holberg Suite


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various orchestral works part three for late afternoon and early evening.

n.b. Hindemith stopped allocating opus numbers to his work once he had reached no.50.

_Konzertmusik_ for solo viola and large chamber orchestra op.48 (1930):










_Konzertmusik_ for piano, brass and harp op.49 (1930):










_Konzertmusik_ for brass and string orchestra op.50 (1930):
_Philharmonisches Konzert_ - variations for orchestra (1932):










_Plöner Musiktag_ [_A Day of Music at Plön_], ed. by Jobst Liebrecht (orig. 1932):

A. _Morgenmusik_ for brass
B. _Tafelmusik_ for flute, trumpet (or clarinet) and strings
C. _Kantate: Mahnung an die Jugend, sich der Musik zu befleißigen_ [_Reminder for Youth to Apply Themselves to Music_] for speaker, baritone, children's choir and ensemble [Text: Martin Agricola]
D. _Abendkonzert_ for 1/ full orchestra 2/ solo flute and strings 3/ solo clarinet and strings 4/ recorder trio 5/ full orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Koechlin Vers la voûte étoilée, Op. 129 (Holliger)*


----------



## Marinera

T*elemann - Ouvertures à 8
*
Zefiro Baroque Collection box set, disk 6

Zefiro, Alfredo Bernardini

Earlier album issue cover


----------



## perempe

Mahler - Symphony No 9 (Abbado) before tomorrow's concert (Hungarian National Philharmonic)


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Cello sonata, Piano sonatas 1 and 2 (Timora Rosler, Klara Wuertz, Colin Stone, Brilliant Classics)

I think the cello sonata is one of the less interesting pieces in Shosty's chamber music repertoire, but the two piano sonatas are for me among the best of the 20th century.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Ravel Miroirs (Queffélec)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Stravinsky Agon (Craft)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> NP: *Ravel Miroirs (Queffélec)*


Hey, I have that one! I'll join you.


----------



## Merl

More Mendelssohn op.12 recordings today. Close to completing another SQ blog entry. These two will certainly be in the final reckoning. Both fine accounts but one in particular is special.


----------



## vincula

I'm a chamber music mood too. Frenchy one though. Long time since I've played this album!

















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Chilham

Dvořák: String Quintet

Pavel Haas Quartet, Pavel Nikl










Tchaikovsky: Suite No. 3

Neeme Järvi, Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Emmanuelle Boisvert


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Andre Jolivet, Piano Concerto No. 1*

This is different. I'm just into the first movement, but it sounds like the piano plays while they push the percussion section down the stairs.


----------



## eljr

Mozart & Contemporaries

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

there is much to admire here thanks to Ólafsson's superb pianism, most notably in Haydn's Sonata No. 47, Mozart's little C major Sonata and his Adagio in B minor; his Kleine Gigue goes like the... - BBC Music Magazine, November 2021, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 4860525
Label: DG
Length: 83 minutes
Critics' Choice 2021
Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2021

Presto Recording of the Week
3rd September 2021
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2021
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominated - Solo Instrument
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Solo Instrument


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


> Tchaikovsky: Suite No. 3
> 
> Neeme Järvi, Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Emmanuelle Boisvert


Wonderful LP!

.....................


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162942


*Richard Strauss*

Ein Heldenleben
Interludes from Die Frau ohne Schatten

Minnesota Orchestra
Eiji Oue

1998


----------



## eljr

Richter, Max: The Blue Notebooks

Max Richter (piano, synthesizer programming), Tilda Swinton (reader), Chris Worsey (cello), John Metcalfe (viola), Philip Sheppard (cello), Natalia Bonner (violin), Louisa Fuller (violin), Ian Burdge (cello), Dinah Washington (vocals)

Max Richter Orchestra, Lorenz Dangel

Release Date: 11th May 2018
Catalogue No: 4835014
Label: DG
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Bernstein Dybbuk Suites Nos. 1 & 2 (Bernstein)*










I was only previously familiar with the Sony recording, which is nice, but a bit raw in terms of orchestral playing and audio fidelity. This is a nice improvement.


----------



## Bkeske

Breaking open one of my two unusual Korean box sets:

'The Great Classical Music of the World', Jupiter box

Jupiter #16

Szell conducts Dvořák - Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104. Berlin Philharmonic w/Pierre Fournier, cello

Martinon conducts Bruch - Kol Nidrei, Op. 47. Orchestre Lamoureux, Paris.

Deutsche Grammophon, reissue/repress for the Korean publisher


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Milhaud, Piano Concerto No. 1*

So far, this has been an enjoyable box set. There are a couple of Mozart pieces which sound like they're mono, but the rest of it is in great sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Unfinished Symphony (Whatever number that is now)*

Klemperer does a nice job with this one.


----------



## Bkeske

Another from the Korean box set:

'The Great Classical Music of the World', Jupiter box

Jupiter #18

Solti conducts Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30. Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

DECCA, reissue/repress for the Korean publisher


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162952


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Violin Concertos
RV 177, 191, 222, 273, 295, 375

Giuliano Carmignola, Baroque violin
Venice Baroque Orchestra
Andrea Marcon, conductor and harpsichord

2001


----------



## Coach G

Last evening and this evening I'm listening to five CDs of my favorite classical and semi-classical guitar music:

1. *Rimsky-Korsakov/K. Yamashita*: _Scheherazade_; *Debussy/K. Yamashita*: _Petite Suite; Passepied_; *Francaix/K. Yamashita*: _Divertissement_ (Kazuhito Yamashita & Naoko Yamashita, guitars) recorded in Tokyo, and Osaka, Japan in 1985, 1982 & 1984 RCA Red Seal
2. *Rodrigo*: _Concierto Madrigal for Two Guitars_ (Neville Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields w/Pepe Romero & Angel Romero, guitars); _Concierto Andaluz for Four Guitars_ (Neville Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields w/Los Romeros) Recorded in London, England 1974 & 1978 Philips Records
3. *Castelnuovo-Tedesco*: _Guitar Concerto #1_; *Rodrigo*: _"Sones en la Giralda" Fantasia Sevillana_; *Villa-Lobos*: _Guitar Concerto_ (Neville Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields w/Pepe Romero, guitar) Recorded in London, England 1985 Philips Records
4. *Bolling*: _Concerto for Classic Guitar and Jazz Piano_ (Angel Romero, guitar; George Shearing, piano; Ray Brown, bass; Shelly Manne, drums); *Albeniz*: _Leyenda_; *Granados*: _La Maja de Goya_; *Turina*: _Garrotin_; *Tarrega*: _Estudio Brillante_; *Albeniz*: _Sevillanas_ (Angel Romero, guitar) recorded in London, 1985 EMI/Angel Records
5. *Charo and Guitar*: _Picante_; _Luna de Fuego_; _En Aranjuez_; _Bolero_; _Serenata_; _Eres Tu_; _Caliente_; _Malaguena_; _Disco Bolero_; _Picanta (Party Version)_ (Charo, guitar w/Ensemble) Recorded Woodland Hills, California 2005



































I start with a unique rendition of Rimsky-Korsakov's wonderful _Scheherazade_ arranged for two guitars by Kazuhito Yamashita who joins his sister, Naoko, in a recording from the 1980s. It is quite an undertaking in that Rimsky was such a great master of orchestral color which the Yamashitas retain throughout on the small scale. The guitar playing is gold standard as Kazuhito Yamashita studied under the great Andres Segovia. While the Debussy and Francaix pieces make nice filler, _Scheherazade_ is what really shines.

We then move on to the Romero family and while we all know and love the famous _Conceirto de Arenjuez_, we shouldn't neglect Rodrigo's other guitar concertos. While the _Concierto Madrigal_ for two guitars is soothing and evocative of some medieval troubadours, the _Concierto Andulez_ for FOUR guitars is a barn burner and real tour-de-force. Next up, Pepe Romero stays on with Neville Marriner and the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields in an album that features (along with the above mentioned Rimsky-Korsakov), some of the finest composers that sport two last names: Mario Castenuovo-Tedesco and Heitor Villa-Lobos; and both guitar concertos are colorful, lyrical and very listenable.

For a change of pace, Pepe's brother, Angel Romero joins the legendary jazz pianist and friends in the definitive recording of Claude Bolling's very smooth _Concerto for Classical Guitar and Jazz Piano_. Bolling has composed many brilliant pieces that seamlessly weave together jazz and classical music in a format that maintains the integrity of both genres. Such pieces were composed for and recorded by the likes of Jean-Pierre Rampal, Pinchas Zukerman, and Yo-Yo Ma; but this one for classical guitar and jazz pianist is, in my opinion, Bolling's masterpiece. For filler, Angel Romero goes solo with some beautiful and basic garden variety Spanish guitar works that have been covered time and again by the likes of Andres Segovia, Kazuhito Yamashita, Julian Bream, and John Williams (not to be confused with the other John Williams, the composer/conductor of _Star Wars_)

We end with Charo who I first knew in the 1980s as a teenager when she was a frequent "passenger" on TV's _The Love Boat_. But who knew that the kooky, beautiful, and voluptuous entertainer with the very thick Spanish accent was also a classically-trained guitarist who also studied under the great Andres Segovia? As a classical music man, I am the living repudiation of popular dance music, but despite the fact that some of the techno and New Age arrangements of Charo's uncovering of popular and classical guitar music go a bit too far; it must be said that Charo is a very fine concert classical musician. I especially enjoy Charo's renditions of _Malaguena_ and the guitar transcription of Ravel's _Bolero_.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Bruckner - Symphony No. 3 in D Minor. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1966


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen

NP: *Saint-Saëns Samson et Delilah, Op. 47 (Prêtre)*


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> Lately I've been obsessed with listening to Eriks Esenvalds "A Drop in the Ocean" and James MacMillan's "Miserere". Tonight I've chosen these two offerings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * A Drop in the Ocean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Miserere*


Tonight's offerings:








*A Drop in the Ocean*







*Miserere*


----------



## Joe B

Richard Marlow leading The Choir of Trinity college Cambridge in Samuel Barber's "Agnus Dei":


----------



## Rogerx

Addinsell: Warsaw Concerto

Cristina Ortiz (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Mohse Atzmon

Gottschalk, L: Grande Fantaisie triomphale sur l'hymne national brésilien RO108 (Op 69) 1869
Litolff: Concerto symphonique No. 4 in D minor, Op. 102: Scherzo
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18


----------



## Joe B

Paul Mealor leading Con Anima Chamber Choir in his 4 song cycle "Now sleeps the crimson petal":


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Violin Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Julia Fischer (violin)

Netherlands Chamber Orchestra, Yakov Kreizberg

I bought a lot of Pentatone from someone saying it's a scam their remastering. 
( 2.50 each I had to take all he had. )


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Poulenc Flute Sonata (Philippe Bernold/Alexandre Tharaud)*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Bruckner

Sheila Armstrong (soprano), Nicolai Gedda (tenor) & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Anne Pashley (soprano), Birgit Finnilä (contralto), Robert Tear (tenor) & Don Garrard (bass)

English Chamber Orchestra, New Philharmonia Chorus & New Philharmonia.
Daniel Barenboim conducts.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last works for the night:

*Fauré Nocturnes Nos. 9-13 (Stott)*


----------



## Kiki

Pietro Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Agnes Baltsa, Plácido Domingo etc. 
Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Convent Garden 
Philharmonia Orchestra 
Giuseppe Sinopoli 
1989 (DG)

Perfect for accompanying the preparation of a big meal.


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## KevinW

Mozart Duo For Violin and Viola in G, K. 423 I. Allegro.
By violin and viola maestros Itzhak Perlman and Pinchas Zukerman.

Now I've got an idea what to play on the school winter musical!


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Manon

Renee Fleming (Manon), Marcelo Alvarez (Chevalier des Grieux), Jean-Luc Chaignaud (Lescaut), Alain Vernhes (Comte des Grieux), Franck Ferrari (de Bretigmy)

Paris National Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Jésus López-Cobos


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Orchestrated versions of Grand Duo sonata [Joachim], Fantasia in F minor [Motti], Six German dances [Webern] (American Symphony Orchestra, Leon Botstein, Koch)

Orchestrations are a bit hit or miss for me, and this one is definitely in the 'miss' category. Whether it is the quality of the orchestration, or the playing, it all sounds a bit lackluster, and for all three they are no competition with the original. I don't cull CD's, but if I did, this would be on the list.


----------



## Marinera

*Roussel, Debussy & Poulenc*

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Kazuki Yamada

Roussel - Bacchus et Ariane, Op. 43, Suite No. 2

Debussy - 6 Epigraphes antiques

Poulenc - Les Biches


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)
I nave a sudden urgh to hear Scarlatti .


----------



## Chilham

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5

Mariss Jansons, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

Shi Yongkang: Symphony no. 1, Horn concerto 'Memory' (Shanghai Philharmonic Orchestra, Cao Peng, Lin Yousheng, Edward Deskur, Yellow River)

A souvenir from one of our Shanghai trips. Shi Yongkang (family name Shi) was born in China in 1929. His first symphony (1960) is conventional romantic era style classical music without clear influences of Chinese music, save for some moments in the final. It is apparently meant to be propaganda (from the liner notes: "... with unconstrained magnificent tones the symphony enthusiastically extols the great victory of the people's revolution."), but the music does not reflect that. It is an interesting curiosity, and the work may not be strong on individuality, but it is certainly not bad. Memory is a single movement horn concerto composed in 1962 to commemorate the revolutionary martyrs. It is a pretty decent piece, and as such a welcome addition to the relatively small repertoire of romantic style horn concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various orchestral works part four for late morning and early afternoon.

Suite for orchestra adapted from the music for _Plöner Musiktag_ [_A Day of Music at Plön_] (1932):










_Der Schwanendreher_ [_The Swan-turner_] - concerto on old folksongs for viola and small orchestra (1935):
_Trauermusik_ [_Funeral Music_] for viola and orchestra, in memory of King George V (1936):










_Symphonie: Mathis der Maler_ for orchestra (1933-34):
_Symphonische Tänze_ for orchestra (1937):










_Nobilissima visione_ - dance legend in six scenes for orchestra after episodes from the life of St. Francis of Assisi (1937-38):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bizet*

Les pêcheurs de Perles


----------



## Marinera

*Cello Effect.* Rastrelli Cello Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Piano Duets Vol. 1

Bracha Eden & Alexander Tamir (piano duo)

Schubert: Variations on an Original Theme; Grand Duo Sonata

Bracha Eden (piano), Alexander Tamir (piano)


----------



## eljr

Grieg

Lise Davidsen (soprano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Davidsen's grandly sized soprano is headed for Wagner and other dramatic operas, but we know from recital appearances that she is also a very appreciable artist in solo song. Everything here... - Financial Times, 7th January 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 7th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: 4852254
Label: Decca

Presto Recording of the Week
7th January 2022
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
January 2022
Recording of the Month


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Antonio: Nisi Dominus /Vivaldi: Longe mala, umbrae, terrores, RV629
Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Antoni Ros Marbà


----------



## Marinera

Beethoven - The String Quartets Nos. 12 & 15 from disks 7 and 9. Afterwards possibly Nos. 14 and 16.

The Tokyo String Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162963


*Franz Liszt*

Liebestraum No. 3 in A flat major
Mephisto Waltz No.1
Funérailles
Réminiscences de Don Juan
La Campanella
Die Forelle (Schubert) - transcription
Erlkönig (Schubert) - transcription
Hungarian Rhapsody No.12 in C sharp minor
Consolation No. 3
Sonetto 104 del Petrarca
Les jeux d'eau à la Villa d'Este
Au bord d'une source
Gnomenreigen
Un sospiro
Rigoletto (Verdi) - concert paraphrase
Piano Sonata in B minor

Jorge Bolet, piano

1979 to 1986, compilation 1995


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various orchestral works part five. I'll be offline soon for about six hours so this is the next instalment scattered throughout the rest of today.

Violin Concerto (1939):










Cello Concerto no.2 (1940):
_Die vier Temperamente_ - theme and variations for piano and string orchestra (1940):










Suite for orchestra adapted from the music for the dance legend _Nobilissima visione_ (orig. 1937-38 - arr. 1938):
Symphony in E-flat for orchestra (1940):
_Amor und Psyche_ - ballet overture for orchestra (1943):
_Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber_ for orchestra (1943):


----------



## Vasks

*Monsigny - Overture to "Le Deserteur" (Lajouanique/Itowo)
Gossec - Symphony in E-flat, Op. 5, No. 2 (Bamert/Chandos)
Devienne - Flute Concerto #8 (Galway/RCA)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Enescu Octet in C major, Op. 7 (Vilde Frang/Erik Schumann/Gabriel Le Magadure et. al.)*


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> NP: *Enescu Octet in C major, Op. 7 (Vilde Frang/Erik Schumann/Gabriel Le Magadure et. al.)*


Excellent choice. I'd place it in my queue except my queue is packed with albums I saw posted here yesterday!


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> Excellent choice. I'd place it in my queue except my queue is packed with albums I saw posted here yesterday!


Indeed. Enescu is always an excellent choice.


----------



## eljr

Brahms: Chamber Music

Alec Frank-Gemmill (horn), Daniel Grimwood (piano), Benjamin Marquise Gilmore (violin)

Fascinating to hear new colours in a familiar work, with Brahms's First Cello Sonata transcribed for French horn. It makes a fine prelude to a terrific performance of the Horn Trio. - BBC Music Magazine, February 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 30th Oct 2020
Catalogue No: BIS2478
Label: BIS
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont, Wellington's Victory & Military Marches

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Philharmonic Wind Ensemble, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, String Quartet D810 'Death and the Maiden' - Artemis Quartet.*

Very nice!

Followed by:

*Schubert, String Quartet D810 'Death and the Maiden' - Quatuor Arod.*

Very, very nice with an added pinch of attitude.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet no. 8 in E minor, op.57 no.2
String Quartet no. 2 in G major, op.18 no.2*









*Juilliard String Quartet 

Previously unireleased

Franz Schubert 
String Quartet in D minor D810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet in C major D32









Artis Quartett *


----------



## eljr

Borenstein: Violin Concerto

Work length28:01

Irmina Trynkos (violin)
Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy
Recorded: 11-12 December 2016
Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, London

Release Date: 1st Sep 2017
Catalogue No: CHSA5209
Label: Chandos


----------



## eljr

Glass, P: Symphony No. 14 'Liechtenstein Suite'

LGT Young Soloists
Alexander Gilman

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## 13hm13

Karl Böhm - His First Dresden Recordings


----------



## Malx

Final recording of DATM for a while.

*Schubert, String Quartet D810 'Death and the Maiden' - Jerusalem Quartet.*

From the three CD set below.


----------



## eljr

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV199 'Mein Herze schwimmt im Blut'

Work length25:13

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)
Ensemble Pygmalion
Raphaël Pichon

Release Date: 5th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: 9029667786
Label: Erato

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
December 2021
Recording of the Month

Presto Editor's Choice
November 2021


----------



## eljr

Kirkland Snider: Penelope: The Lotus Eaters

Work length6:00

Emily D'Angelo (mezzo-soprano), Frédéric L'Épée (electric guitar), René Flächsenhaar (electric bass), Marc Prietzel (drums)
das freie orchester Berlin
Jarkko Riihimäki
Recorded: 2021
Recording Venue: Kirche zum Heiligen Kreuz Wilmersdorf, Berlin

Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4860536
Label: DG

Presto Recording of the Week
8th October 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## Kiki

Franz Schubert: String Quartet in D minor D810 'Der Tod und das Mädchen' 
Takács Quartet / 2006 (Hyperion)

Attack on, maiden!

Is there any group that attacks as ferociously as the Takács Quartet? Grateful for your opinions. I would like to dig into that.


----------



## eljr

Glass: Akhnaten: Prelude
Runtime: 12:35

Zachary James (Amenhotep III), Richard Bernstein (Aye), Aaron Blake (High Priest), Will Liverman (General Horemhab), Anthony Roth Constanzo (Akhnaten), Disella Larusdottir (Queen Tye), J'Nai Bridges (Nefertiti), Metropolitan Opera, Karen Kamensek

Costanzo gives so much to the titular role in Philip Glass's 1983 work…J'Nai Bridges is a dazzling Nefertiti and Dísella Lárusdóttir epitomises regal restraint. - BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…

Release Date: 1st Oct 2021
Catalogue No: OMM0154
Label: Orange Mountain
Nominee - Best Opera Recording
Grammy Awards
64th Awards (2022)
Nominee - Best Opera Recording


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D major, K211

Work length19:38

Arabella Steinbacher (violin)
Festival Strings Lucerne

Release Date: 15th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: PTC5186952


----------



## Malx

Kiki said:


> Franz Schubert: String Quartet in D minor D810 'Der Tod und das Mädchen'
> Takács Quartet / 2006 (Hyperion)
> 
> Attack on, maiden!
> 
> Is there any group that attacks as ferociously as the Takács Quartet? Grateful for your opinions. I would like to dig into that.


If you can stream, try the Quatuor Arod - they may be what you are looking for.


----------



## eljr

...................


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Songs

Martin Achrainer (baritone), Maki Namekawa (piano)

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: OMM0160
Runtime: 44:00


----------



## Kiki

Malx said:


> If you can stream, try the Quatuor Arod - they may be what you are looking for.


Thanks! I'll check them out!


----------



## 13hm13

Carl Czerny - Grand Concerto in A minor


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, Cello Concerto
*

This is one of those recordings that doesn't need a comment. (I guess that _is_ a comment. Oh, well.)


----------



## Malx

*Dvořák, Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.*

A stonking good live performance which is a favourite of mine, the coupled 7th Symphony is also pretty impressive.


----------



## eljr

Dies Irae

Tina Guo (cello), Serj Tankian (vocal)

Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 19439873062
Label: Masterworks
Length: 52 minutes


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 3 & 5; Symphony No. 29

Sebastian Bohren, Chaarts Chamber Artists & Gabor Takacs-Nagy

Ensemble is full-toned and super-precise at every point...The sound that this young Swiss draws from his Guadagnini violin is full, handsome, in no way turbocharged and vividly alert to the music's... - BBC Music Magazine, October 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 18th Jun 2021
Catalogue No: AV2459
Label: Avie
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## eljr

Telemann, Platti, Vivaldi & Geminiani: Concerti All'arrabbiata

Freiburger Barockorchester, Gottfried von der Goltz

Release Date: 26th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: AP262
Label: Aparté
Length: 49 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Khachaturian, Piano Concerto.*

Well, this is fun. Of course, it isn't "great" music, but it's still fun. It even has a saw playing in the middle. (Okay, it's a flexatone, for all you purists).


----------



## eljr

Invasion

Max Richter (piano, electronic percussion), Isobel Griffiths (string quartet, brass band), Everton Nelson (violin), Ian Burdge (cello), John Parricelli (guitar), Görkem Şen (cello), Louisa Fuller (violin), Natalie Bonner (violin), Nick Barr (viola), Chris Worsey (cello), Richard George (violin), Laura...

Release Date: 29th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 3898472
Label: Decca
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun*

Beecham makes Debussy sound like Delius (or how he conducted Delius), not with an Impressionist fog but with phrases filled with unobtrusive spaces, elongations, and lambency. (If that makes sense, which it probably doesn't.)


----------



## haziz

*Orff: Carmina Burana*
_Beverly Hoch (soprano), Stanford Olsen (tenor), Mark Oswald (baritone)
Face Treble Choir, Choeur de l'Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Faure, Dolly Suite*


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz

*Svendsen: Symphony No. 2*
_Oslo PO - Mariss Jansons_


----------



## opus55

Prokofiev: Violin Concerto










Haydn: Missa In Angustiis "Nelson Mass"


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Anna Lucia Richter & Esther Dierkes (sopranos) & Robin Tritschler (tenor)

NDR Chor, WDR Rundfunkchor & NDR Radiophilharmonie, Andrew Manze


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Schmidt 4th (Mehta)*


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra & Mahler: Totenfeier

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## KevinW

Sir Colin Davis Complete RCA Legacies: Sibelius Symphony No. 1
London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## opus55

Nielsen: Symphony Nos. 2 and 3


----------



## Rogerx

Bach's Musical Offerings

Calefax Reed Quintet


----------



## Kiki

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 
Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan / 1988 Live (DG)

It's lean and explosive, rather than grand and glorious. OK, it's also beautiful and it's a bit slow, but that's expected.


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: String Quintet in G, Op. 77

Berlin Philharmonic String Quintet


----------



## haziz

*Svendsen: Symphony No. 1*
_Oslo PO - Mariss Jansons_


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Piano Duets Vol.2

Bracha Eden & Alexander Tamir (piano duo)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various orchestral works part six for this afternoon.

_Hérodiade_ - ballet after the poem by Stéphane Mallarmé for small orchestra (1944):
Piano Concerto (1945):
_Suite französischer Tänze_ for chamber orchestra (1948):










Prelude for orchestra from _'When Lilacs Last in the Door-yard Bloom'd': Requiem for Those We Loved_ (1946):
_Symphonia Serena_ for orchestra (1946):










Clarinet Concerto (1947):
Horn Concerto - featuring female speaker in final movement [Text: Paul Hindemith] (1949):
Concerto for trumpet, bassoon and strings (1949):
Concerto for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, harp and orchestra (1949):


----------



## Rogerx

CD 56

Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie; Don Juan; Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
Staatskapelle Dresden

Karl Böhm


----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

I started the day with three more CD's from the Reger organ works box (Kurt Rapf). Now playing:










Gustav Mahler: Complete symphonies 1-9 (Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti, London, CD 1/10)

Now playing the fist symphony from this set. It's been a while since I last went through this box.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Chamber Music

Alec Frank-Gemmill (horn), Daniel Grimwood (piano), Benjamin Marquise Gilmore (violin)

Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
Brahms: Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40
Brahms: Sonatensatz (Scherzo from the F.A.E. sonata), WoO 2


----------



## Vasks

_A pair from a under-appreciated composer_

*Frank Martin - Ballade for Piano & Orchestra (Benda/ASV)
Frank Martin - Cello Concerto (Poltera/BIS)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Delight*


----------



## vincula

Vasks said:


> _A pair from a under-appreciated composer_
> 
> *Frank Martin - Ballade for Piano & Orchestra (Benda/ASV)
> Frank Martin - Cello Concerto (Poltera/BIS)*


He is indeed. I enjoy his _Cello concerto_ very much. Got that album with Christian Poltéra, who plays it superbly.

I'm listening to Beethoven's no.4 right now. *Pierre Monteux/LSO*. The little French gentleman was on fire even in his 80's. The Aussies at Eloquence have done an excellent job with these old Decca recordings.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14 (Markevitch)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Glass, P: Symphony No. 14 'Liechtenstein Suite'

LGT Young Soloists
Alexander Gilman

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Brahms: Chamber Music
> 
> Alec Frank-Gemmill (horn), Daniel Grimwood (piano), Benjamin Marquise Gilmore (violin)
> 
> Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
> Brahms: Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40
> Brahms: Sonatensatz (Scherzo from the F.A.E. sonata), WoO 2




---------------------


----------



## eljr

Adams, J: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?

Work length26:19Album only
Yuja Wang (piano)
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Gustavo Dudamel
Recorded: 2019-11-08
Recording Venue: Walt Disney Concert Hall

The solo part - written especially for Wang - it's the pianist as perfectly as her infamous bodycon dresses. Her flawless technique is ideally suited to the frequent high-octane, galloping passages…Packed... - BBC Music Magazine, September 2020, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 17th Apr 2020
Catalogue No: 4838289
Label: DG

Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## eljr

.................................


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Gorecki: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'

Dawn Upshaw (soprano)

London Sinfonietta, David Zinman

Górecki's Third Symphony has become legend. Composed in 1976, it's always had its champions and admirers within the contemporary music world, but in 1993 it found a new audience of undreamt-of... - Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010 More…
Catalogue No: 7559792822
Label: Nonesuch
Length: 53 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
15th November 2010


----------



## HerbertNorman

Vagn Holmboe - 3d Symphony "Rustica"
Owain Arwel Hughes and the Aarhus Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Marinera

Victoria de los Angeles sings popular songs & zarzuela arias

Disk 4


----------



## haziz

*Debussy: Cello Sonata*
_Kian Soltani - Martha Argerich_


----------



## Baxi

Richard Wagner

_*Tristan und Isolde*_

Meier • Jerusalem • Livposek
Struckmann • Salminen

Chor der Berliner Staatsoper
Berliner Philharmoniker
Daniel Barenboim

Teldec/DDD/1994


----------



## eljr

Haydn: The Creation

Yeree Suh (soprano), Tilman Lichdi (tenor), Matthias Winckhler (baritone)

La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

The first chord almost made me jump from my chair, though since this represented the world in chaos, who could expect a trim pianissimo? The orchestral side of this new recording of Haydn's... - The Times, 24th November 2021, 3 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 19th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: AVSA9945
Label: Alia Vox
Runtime: 1:43:00
Record of the Week
Record Review
20th November 2021
Record of the Week


----------



## Malx

I have finally found time to play the second Mahler disc that arrived last week. This proved to be a more difficult task than you may imagine with a good number of discs arriving, in fact almost as many as the number of 'business meetings' held in Downing Street over the course of the pandemic.

Anyway here goes:
*Mahler, Symphony No 6 - Orchestra dell' Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia (Roma), Antonio Pappano.*


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & Falstaff

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr

Red Terror said:


>


What do we have here?


----------



## Malx

A disc I burned from a download I got a good few years ago that is long overdue an outing.

*Morawski, Don Quixote, Ulalume, Nevermore - Sinfonia Varsovia, Monika Wolinska.*

A Polish composer (1876 - 1948) most of whose works are lost including, it is thought, 5 operas, 2 ballets, 3 oratorios, 3 symphonies, 3 concertos, a number of symphonic poems, 6 string quartets and various pieces of instrumental music. These three Symphonic Poems can only make me wonder what might have been.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 162995


*Edward Elgar*

Cockaigne Overture, op. 40
Symphony No. 1 in A flat major, op. 55
In the South Overture, op. 50
Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, op. 63

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti, conductor

1972, 1975, 1976, 1980; compilation 1995


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> A disc I burned from a download I got a good few years ago that is long overdue an outing.
> 
> *Morawski, Don Quixote, Ulalume, Nevermore - Sinfonia Varsovia, Monika Wolinska.*
> 
> A Polish composer (1876 - 1948) most of whose works are lost including, it is thought, 5 operas, 2 ballets, 3 oratorios, 3 symphonies, 3 concertos, a number of symphonic poems, 6 string quartets and various pieces of instrumental music. These three Symphonic Poems can only make me wonder what might have been.


Very interesting, totally unknown to me - thanks. Found it on Qobuz streaming, so lined up for a listen, in due course.


----------



## HenryPenfold

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 162995
> 
> 
> *Edward Elgar*
> 
> Cockaigne Overture, op. 40
> Symphony No. 1 in A flat major, op. 55
> In the South Overture, op. 50
> Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, op. 63
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra
> Sir Georg Solti, conductor
> 
> 1972, 1975, 1976, 1980; compilation 1995


A cracking disc!


----------



## eljr

This morning only one track was available from this new released. I posted it earlier.

Now, the full LP is available! (today is it's official release date)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various orchestral works part seven of seven scattered throughout the rest of today.

_Sinfonietta_ in E for orchestra (1949-50):
_Symphony: Die Harmonie der Welt_ for orchestra (1951):
Symphony in B-flat for concert band (1951):
_Pittsburgh Symphony_ for orchestra (1958):
March [_über den alten "Schweizerton"_] for orchestra (1960):










Organ Concerto (1962-63):


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony No. 9 - _circa 59 minutes
_
Colombia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter (recorded 1959)

Over the last few days I've been switching between Mahler, Wagner and Bruckner. I was reminded of just how good this performance is. And the sound quality of the recording is excellent, irrespective of its age. The performance may not be the best out there, there's a lot of competition. For example, Walter doesn't find the emotional and psychological depth that Karajan does, nor K's underlying rhythmic drive. But all the same I was gripped throughout the entire hour .....

I also moved on to some performances of the 4th movement completion recordings (more of that another time .... )


----------



## eljr

.....................................


----------



## eljr

.........................


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Il Travatore


----------



## eljr

Ramon Humet: Light (Llum)

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava

Release Date: 4th Jun 2021
Catalogue No: ODE1389-2
Label: Ondine
Length: 50 minutes


----------



## eljr

Hypnos

La Tempête, Simon-Pierre Bestion

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: ALPHA786
Label: Alpha
Length: 76 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*Polish String Quartets*

*Krystof Penderecki
The Broken Thought
String Quartet no.1
String Quartet no.2

Aleksander Lason 
String Quartet no.2

Grazyna Bacewicz
String Quartet no.3









The Penderecki Quartet *

It has been quite some time, since this disc has had a listen, l remember liking it but I can't remember why, now I know why, these are committed performances, it is the Lason for me that stands out, it won't be another 20 plus years before I listen to this disc again.


----------



## eljr

Nimrod Borenstein: Violin Concerto

Irmina Trynkos (violin)

Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy

There are moments when the ghosts of Prokofiev (the Second Concerto, especially), Khachaturian and Walton pass fleetingly over the music's swirling, colourful textures, yet the overriding sensation... - BBC Music Magazine, December 2017, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 1st Sep 2017
Catalogue No: CHSA5209
Label: Chandos
Length: 56 minutes
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
December 2017
Concerto Choice


----------



## Chilham

Ravel: Piano Concerto

Pierre Boulez, Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163009


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, op. 24 "Spring"

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

1974 and 1976, reissued 2006


----------



## 13hm13

Johan Svendsen --- Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Mariss Jansons - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Rogerx

CD 21 Hauden: Symphonies Nos. 91 & 92 "Oxford";
Sinfonia concertante for Violin, Cello, Oboe, Bassoon and Orchestra Hob I:105
Wiener Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Roussel Le festin de l'araignée (Rophé)*










Such an utterly beguiling ballet. Love it! Stupendous performance, too.


----------



## KevinJS

Having a Mahlerthon tonight. 

Started off with 4 (Stein) Linos Ensemble. Followed that with 8 (Boulez), 3 (Kubelik) and am now back to Boulez for the 2nd.


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Transmission

Edgar Moreau (cello), Luzerner Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling

Bloch, E: From Jewish Life
Bloch, E: Schelomo
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Korngold: Cello Concerto in C major, Op.37
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques


----------



## Bkeske

Fitzwilliam String Quartet : Shostakovich - The String Quartets

CD #1 - String Quartet No. 1 In C Major, Op. 49 & String Quartet No. 2 In A Major, Op. 68

DECCA reissue 6 CD Box. Originally released 1980 as an LP box set. Have my eyes on that.

Mine? an old library copy in a big plastic case I picked-up for a steal


----------



## Rogerx

Bkeske said:


> Fitzwilliam String Quartet : Shostakovich - The String Quartets
> 
> CD #1 - String Quartet No. 1 In C Major, Op. 49 & String Quartet No. 2 In A Major, Op. 68
> 
> DECCA reissue 6 CD Box. Originally released 1980 as an LP box set. Have my eyes on that.
> 
> Mine? an old library copy in a big plastic case I picked-up for a steal
> 
> View attachment 163015


And do not forget reading the _warnings_ :lol:


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Messa Per Rossini

María José Siri (soprano), Veronica Simeoni (mezzo), Giorgio Berrugi (tenor), Simone Piazzola (baritone), Riccardo Zanellato (bass); Coro e Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## ando

*Beethoven ‎Piano Sonatas №s 25, 26, 27 Emil Gilels* (1974, Melodiya, USSR)


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: Complete symphonies 1-9 (Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti, London, CD 10 CDs)

Moving on to the second symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Così fan tutte, K588

The Sony Opera House

Leontyne Price (Fiordiligi), Tatiana Troyanos (Dorabella), Judith Raskin (Despina), George Shirley (Ferrando), Sherrill Milnes (Guglielmo), Ezio Flagello (Don Alfonso)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## KevinW

Working very late now--at 3 am. Get some simple joy and energy.

Mozart Posthorn III. Concertante - Andante grazioso in G Major, by Sir Colin Davis and Bavarian Radio Orchestra.


----------



## KevinW

Sibelius Symphony No. 7, by Minnesota Symphony Orchestra conducted by Osmo Vänskä. My favorite Sibelius 7 so far.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Wind Concertos

Maximiliano Martin (clarinet), Peter Whelan (bassoon), Alec Frank-Gemmill (horn)

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Alexander Janiczek


----------



## Bourdon

*Gesualdo*


----------



## Chilham

I can't recall why I've slated Mozart's string quartets and quintets for today. I usually listen to works on the anniversary of their premiere but seemingly not for these. Always welcome though, whatever the reason.










Mozart: String Quartet No. 15

Quatuor Ebène










Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance"

Cuarteto Casals










Mozart: String Quartet No. 23

Armida Quartett










Mozart: String Quintet No. 3, String Quintet No. 4

Arthur Grumiaux, Arpad Gérecz, Georges Janzer, Max Lesueur, Eva Czako

And one premiered 81 years ago today:










Messiaen: Quatour Pour la Fin du Temps

Gil Shaham, Paul Meyer, Jian Wang, Myung Whun Chung


----------



## Malx

*Weinberg, Symphony No 5 - Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Gabriel Chmura.*

This weeks Saturday Symphony choice, a symphony I have long admired.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Back to Francis Poulenc - various vocal/choral works part one for this afternoon.

In terms of his output as a whole Poulenc was a wellspring of interest and delight but I believe he truly excelled when composing for the voice - over the course of his career his vocal and choral works could invoke curlicues of cigarette smoke in an arty Montparnasse café, fragrant incense billowing from a swinging thurible in a medieval cathedral or even the murkiest mists of his own inner torments.

Devotional, urbane, irreverent, poignant - Poulenc's vocal music ran the whole gamut of emotions, but most of the early works here reveal a young, seemingly outgoing individual who had yet to undergo the kind of traumatic experiences which would significantly imbue his later vocal output. From the mid-1930s a number of personal factors, one of which was being drawn closer towards his previously latent Catholic faith (hence the appearance of the _Litanies à la vierge noire_, the first of a dozen sacred works written at various times from then on), meant that much of Poulenc's subsequent vocal output became more serious and introspective.

_Rapsodie nègre_ for baritone, flute, clarinet, string quartet and piano FP3 [Text: from _Les Poésies de Makoko Kangourou_, a volume of Malagasy folk verse which was actually a literary hoax devised by Jean-Joseph Moulié and Marcel Ormoy under assumed names] (1917 - rev. 1933):
_Le Bestiaire, ou le Cortège d'Ophée_ [_Animal Compendium, or the Retinue of Orpheus_] for baritone, flute, clarinet, bassoon and string quartet FP15 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1919):
_Cocardes_ [_Cockades_] - three songs for voice, violin, trumpet, trombone, bass drum and triangle FP16 [Texts: Jean Cocteau] (1919 - rev. 1939):
_Quatre Poèmes de Max Jacob_ for baritone, flute, clarinet, bassoon, oboe and trumpet FP22 (1921):
_Le bal Masqué_ - [_The Masked Ball_] - secular cantata for baritone, clarinet, bassoon, cornet, violin, cello, piano and percussion FP60 [Text: Max Jacob] (1932):










_Chanson à boire_ - [_Drinking Song_] song for unaccompanied male choir FP31 [Text: anon. 17th century French] (1922):
_Sept chansons_ for unaccompanied mixed choir FP81 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire and Paul Éluard] (1936):
_Litanies à la vierge noire_ [_Litany to the Black Virgin_] for female choir and organ FP82 (1936):










_(8) Chansons Gaillardes_ [_(8) Lusty Songs_] for voice and piano FP42 [Texts: anon. 17th century French] (1925-26):
_Quatre poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire_ for voice and piano FP58 (1931):
Five songs from for voice and piano from the cycle _Tel jour, telle nuit_ [_Such a Day, Such a Night_] FP86 [Texts: Paul Éluard] (1936-37):


----------



## Rogerx

CD 13

Brahms: Symphony No. 2; Tragic Overture

Wiener Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

symphonies No. 21-25

Still very attractive recordings, which Mozart lover wouldn't enjoy these delightful played symphonies ?


----------



## Baxi

*Ralph Vaughan Williams

Symphony No.2
The Wasps (Overture)*









I like this NAXOS cycle more and more ...!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Piano Duets Vol. 3

Bracha Eden & Alexander Tamir (piano duo)


----------



## Joe B

Catherine Ruckwardt leading the Philharmonisches Orchester des Staatstheaters Mainz in Hans Rott's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## eljr

London Symphony Orchestra* ‎- Final Symphony - Music From Final Fantasy VI, VII And X
Genre:
Classical, Stage & Screen
Style:
Contemporary, Video Game Music
Year:
2015

Runtime: 1:34:00


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto & Serenade for Strings

Isaac Stern (violin)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Vasks

*Nicolas Flagello - A Goldoni Overture (Amos/Vox)
Charles Wourinen - Grand Bamboula (Levine/Oehms)
Salvatore Martirano - LON/dons (London/GM)
Michael Daugherty - Hell's Angels (DePriest/Delos)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163023


*Richard Strauss*

Horn Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, op. 11
Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major
Andante for Horn and Piano
Introduction to the final scene of _Capriccio_
"Alphorn," op. 15 no. 3 for Soprano, Horn and Piano
Introduction, Theme and Variations in E flat major for Horn and Piano

Barry Tuckwell, horn
Maria McLaughlin, soprano
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy, pianist and conductor

1991


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Roussel Le festin de l'araignée (Rophé)*










Giving this another listen. Wonderful.


----------



## SanAntone

*The Yellow Shark* is an album of orchestral music by American musician Frank Zappa.










Frank Zappa - conductor, producer, performer
Peter Rundel - conductor, violin
Dietmar Wiesner - flute
Catherine Milliken - oboe, english horn, bass oboe,[nb 2] didjeridu
Roland Diry - clarinet
Wolfgang Stryi - bass clarinet, tenor saxophone, contrabass clarinet
Veit Scholz - bassoon, contrabassoon
Franck Ollu, Stefan Dohr - french horn
William Formann, Michael Gross - cornet, flugelhorn, piccolo trumpet, trumpet
Uwe Dierksen - trombone, soprano trombone
Michael Svoboda - trombone, euphonium, didjeridu, alphorn
Daryl Smith - tuba
Hermann Kretzschmar - celeste, harpsichord, voices, piano
Ueli Wiget - celeste, harpsichord, harp, piano
Rumi Ogawa-Helferich - cymbalom, percussion
Andreas Böttger - percussion
Detlef Tewes - mandolin
Jürgen Ruck - banjo, guitar
Ellen Wegner - harp
Mathias Tacke, Claudia Sack - violin
Hilary Sturt - violin, voices
Friedemann Dähn - violoncello
Thomas Fichter - contrabass, Fichter electric upright bass
Ensemble Modern - main performer


----------



## SearsPoncho

This week's listening (a lot of warhorses):

Schubert - String Quartet #14 ("Death and the Maiden") - Amadeus Quartet/Quartetto Italiano/Pavel Haas Quartet

Beethoven - 5th Symphony - C. Kleiber/Vienna Philarmonic 

Beethoven - Violin Concerto - Stern/Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Poulenc - Complete Chamber Works - Nash Ensemble

Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76, #4 - Kodaly Quartet

Mahler - Symphony #4 - Maazel/K. Battle/Vienna Philharmonic

Ravel - String Quartet - Emerson Quartet

Smetana - String Quartet #2 - Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Poulenc Concerto for Two Pianos, FP 61 (Deferne/Rogé/Dutoit)*

From this set -


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

Daphnis et Chloé
Ma Mère L'oye


----------



## Kiki

eljr said:


> London Symphony Orchestra* ‎- Final Symphony - Music From Final Fantasy VI, VII And X
> Genre:
> Classical, Stage & Screen
> Style:
> Contemporary, Video Game Music
> Year:
> 2015
> 
> Runtime: 1:34:00


Oh my, what have we got here?!

It looks like someone took Uematsu's big tunes, and turned them into more "orthodox"-sounding symphonic/concertante music.

I sampled on Spotify a bit of the Piano Concerto based on FFX motifs. I like it. I need to hunt this down.


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace

Pauline Rathmann, Yumeji Matasufuji, Leah-Marian Jones, Valentino Worlitzsch

World Orchestra for Peace, World Choir for Peace, Karl Jenkins

Whilst waiting on our visitors, we watching this now .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

This has been sitting in my throwaway stack for a while. I heard someone gush over it yesterday, so I'm giving it another try.

The Vienna Symphony is not in very good form here. It sounds like a live recording, though I don't think it is. The conducting is on the fast side, and it sounds improvised rather than planned. Maybe that's why the orchestra has periods of raggedness. The remastering is as good as can be done with what they had to work with.

I have so many recordings of the 4th, I don't know if this will survive the throwaway bin outside of being a historical curiosity in that this was one of the conductors Germany had left after the Hitler regime got rid of its top-tier conductors because of ideology.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> Whilst waiting on our visitors, we watching this now .


Goodness! How many were in that choir?


----------



## eljr

Song

The Hermes Experiment

These formidable chamber musicians range effortlessly through the centuries and around the globe, recognising no stylistic boundaries. Their mesmerising soundworld is supported by a glowing,... - BBC Music Magazine, January 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 29th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: DCD34274
Label: Delphian
Length: 67 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Stravinsky Symphony in C (Craft)*


----------



## eljr

Kiki said:


> Oh my, what have we got here?!
> 
> It looks like someone took Uematsu's big tunes, and turned them into more "orthodox"-sounding symphonic/concertante music.
> 
> I sampled on Spotify a bit of the Piano Concerto based on FFX motifs. I like it. I need to hunt this down.


"The concert is produced and directed by Thomas Böcker, with arrangements provided by Finnish composer and musician Jonne Valtonen, along with Roger Wanamo and Final Fantasy X composer Masashi Hamauzu with consultation from Final Fantasy composer Nobuo Uematsu"


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Goodness! How many were in that choir?


 They are necessary to blow away the nuclear cloud I suppose.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Debussy - La Mer & Ravel- Daphnis Et Chloé, Suite No. 2 / Pavane Pour Une Infante Défunte (Pavane For A Dead Princess). The Cleveland Orchestra. Odyssey 1973 Radio station copy


----------



## vincula

Disturbing the neighbours. Turning up the volume. Intense.









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Piano Sonatas, K. 330, 331 & 284

Chika Inaoka (piano)

Release Date: 17th Jul 2020
Catalogue No: KDC2078
Label: OMF
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## Malx

A disc of chamber pieces not played for a very long time. Interesting enough without being essential.

*Czerny, Complete music for horn and fortepiano - Andrew Clark (horns), Geoffrey Govier (fortepiano).*


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> A disc of chamber pieces not played for a very long time. Interesting enough without being essential.
> 
> *Czerny, Complete music for horn and fortepiano - Andrew Clark (horns), Geoffrey Govier (fortepiano).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data:image/jpeg;base64,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


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Malx

Sorry Bourdon and everyone else - I haven't a clue what went wrong there  now sorted :tiphat:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Xenophiliu

*Reinhold **Glière: Symphony 2, op. 25*
New Jersey Symphony Orchestra - Zdeněk Mácal


----------



## Bkeske

Watching/Listening to the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. A rare opera performance. Today's program:


----------



## eljr

Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the Maiden'

Colorado String Quartet
Release Date: 6th Jul 2011


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> Watching/Listening to the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. A rare opera performance. Today's program:


having seen this post, I put this on. Seems I missed the lion's share of the presentation however.


----------



## Mark Dee

Tonight's (brief) mixtape, before settling down to watch the snooker 

*Machaut - Ce Qui Soutient Moy*
_Ars Antiqua de Paris_

*Bach - Suite No. 5 - Prelude*
_David Geringas_

*Britten - 4 Sea Interludes, Op. 33A - Storm*
_Ulster Orchestra; Vernon Handley_

*Berlioz - Hungarian March (The Damnation of Faust)*
_Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra, Laszlo Tibor_

*Chopin - Etude In E, Op. 10 No. 3*
_George Feyer_

*Butterworth - The Banks of Green Willow*
_London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Neo Romanza said:


> NP: *Stravinsky Symphony in C (Craft)*


Right work wrong sleeve or the other way around, Neo?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - vocal/choral works part two for the rest of today.

In terms of Poulenc's vocal output the slightly surreal _Le bal Masqué_ from 1932 was the work which pretty much brought the curtain down on the composer's 'playful' first period, although thirteen years later the opera _Les Mamelles de Tirésias_ was a welcome cutback to that kind of free-spiritedness.

_Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence_ for unaccompanied mixed choir FP97 (1938-39):
_Exultate Deo_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir FP109 (1941):
_Salve Regina_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir FP110 (1941):
_Figure humaine_ [_The Human Form_] - cantata for unaccompanied double mixed choir FP120 [Text: Paul Éluard] (1943):
_Un soir de neige_ [_A Snowy Night_] - cantata for unaccompanied mixed choir FP126 [Text: Paul Éluard] (1944):
_(8) Chansons françaises_ for unaccompanied mixed choir FP130 [Texts: anon. French folk sources] (1945-46):










_Priez pour paix_ [_Pray for Peace_] - song for voice and piano FP95 [Text: Charles d'Orléans] (1938):
_Bleuet_ [_Cornflower_] - song for voice and piano FP102 [Text: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1939):
_(5) Banalités_ [_(5) Truisms_] for voice and piano FP107 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1940):
_(6) Chansons villageoises_ [_(6) Bucolic Songs_] for voice and piano FP117 [Texts: Maurice Fombeure] (1942):
_C'est ainsi que tu es_ [_That's the Way You Are_] - song for voice and piano from the song cycle _Métamorphoses_ FP121 [Text: Louise de Vilmorin] (1943):
_'C'_ - song for voice and piano from _Deux poèmes de Louis Aragon_ FP122 (1943):
_Montparnasse_ - song for voice and piano from _Deux poèmes d'Apollinaire_ FP127 (1945):










_Les Mamelles de Tirésias_ _[The Breasts of Tiresias_] - 'opéra bouffe' in a prologue and two acts, after the play by Guillaume Apollinaire (1945):


----------



## Eramire156

*Frédéric Chopin 
Piano Concerto no.1

Franz Liszt
Piano Concerto no.1









Martha Argerich

Claudio Abbado
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Concerto For Two Pianos And Orchestra & Symphony No. 8. The London Philharmonic Orchestra W/Vronsky And Babin. Angel 1969


----------



## eljr

Enargeia

Guðnadóttir - Bingen - Snider - Mazzoli

Emily D'Angelo (mezzo-soprano), Das Freie Orchester Berlin, Jarkko Riihimäki

D'Angelo is already well on the way to becoming the complete singer. Her mezzo voice has incredible range, depth and power at the lower end combined with crystalline clarity up top, with lovely... - Gramophone Magazine, November 2021 More…
Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4860536
Label: DG
Length: 52 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
8th October 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## eljr

Snider: Penelope

Shara Worden (vocals)

Signal, Brad Lubman

Release Date: 26th Oct 2010
Catalogue No: NWAM023
Label: New Amsterdam
Length: 54 minutes


----------



## Joe B

Konarad Ruhland leading Capella Antiqua, Munchen in choral music by Josquin Desprez:


----------



## eljr

Tara Hugo sings Philip Glass

Tara Hugo

Tara Hugo is an outstanding performer and her voice sounds in remarkable condition. Those who enjoy the music of Philip Glass should not hesitate with this release which could even win over some... - MusicWeb International, February 2013 More…
Release Date: 14th Jan 2013
Catalogue No: OMM0084
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## Bkeske

Charles Dutoit conducts Roussel - Symphonie N˚ 1 (Opus 7 "Le Poème De La Forêt" En Ré Mineur) & Symphonie N˚ 3 (Opus 42 En Sol Mineur). Orchestre National De France. Erato 1987


----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky: Suite No. 3 & Francesca da Rimini

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Catalogue No: CHAN9419
Label: Chandos
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## perempe

He will conduct tomorrow the same piece in BFO's next concert in Müpa. Can't wait!
The other pieces are Overture to Manfred and the PC.


----------



## haziz

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/52589

*Live at the Brandenburg Gate: Kirill Petrenko conducts Beethoven's Ninth Symphony*

For the first time ever: Berliners were introduced to Kirill Petrenko, the new chief conductor of the Berliner Philharmoniker, at an open-air concert. The scene was the Brandenburg Gate: an international symbol for overcoming differences and borders. With its humanistic message of the brotherhood of all mankind, Beethoven's Ninth Symphony breathes the same spirit.

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Kirill Petrenko
Marlis Petersen
Elisabeth Kulman
Benjamin Bruns
Kwangchul Youn
Rundfunkchor Berlin_


----------



## pmsummer

RUE DES JUGLEORS
_Instrumental and Vocal Music from the 12th to the 14th Century_
*Various Anonymous Composers*
Ensemble Anonymus
Claude Bernatchez - director
_
Analekta - Fluer de Lys_


----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 1 In E Flat, Op. 2 & Symphony No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 55. Orchestra National De La RTF. Angel 1974


----------



## opus55

Corelli: Concerti Grossi Op.6 Nos. 5-8, 11, 12


----------



## Bkeske

Roberto Benzi conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 In C Minor, Op. 78. The Hague Philharmonic. VOX 1960's per label design


----------



## KevinW

Bruckner Symphony No. 7, by Eugen Jochum and RCO.






(By the way, I surprisingly discovered that I can't distinguish between Jochum and Böhm because I think they physically look alike...)


----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphony In A & Symphony In F "Urbs Roma". Orchestra National de la ORTF. Angel 1975


----------



## 13hm13

Johann Sebastian Bach, Herbert Kegel, Celestina Casapietra, Renate Frank-Reinecke, Véra Soukupová*, Eberhard Büchner, Siegfried Vogel, Walter Heinz Bernstein, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Leipzig*, Rundfunkchor Leipzig - Messe In H-Moll BWV232


----------



## Rogerx

#

Mozart: Piano concertos 5-6-7
E.C.O Daniel Barenboim


----------



## pmsummer

UNAM CEYLUM
_From Sonata Violine solo 1681_
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
John Holloway - violin
Aloysia Assenbaum - organ
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Rogerx

Manxfeeder said:


> Goodness! How many were in that choir?


l didn't count them, do you want me to do it?
Enough funny, it's on You Tube, watch a bit, very impressive.


----------



## Bkeske

Jörg Faerber conducts

Saint-Saëns - The Carnival Of The Animals
Chabrier - Trois Valses Romantiques
De Séverac - Le Soldat de Plomb

Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn W/Annie Petit & Marylene Dosse, piano

VOX/ Turnabout 1975


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Strauss Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64 (Sinopoli)*










An exhilarating performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> NP: *Strauss Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64 (Sinopoli)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An exhilarating performance.


I agree, however if you have the time try: Frank Shipway's with the São Paulo Symphony Orchestra recording please.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 & Concerto for 2 Violins

Vesco Eschkenazy (violin & director), with Tjeerd Top (violin), with Alexei Ogrintchouk (oboe)

Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra

Concerto for Oboe & Violin in C minor, BWV1060
Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043
Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041
Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> I agree, however if you have the time try: Frank Shipway's with the São Paulo Symphony Orchestra recording please.


I doubt I'll ever get around to it. I have far too many _Eine Alpensinfonie_ recordings at the moment. One of my favorite more recent recordings is this one:


----------



## Gothos

WDR Sinfonieorchester/Rudolf Barshai


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Koechlin La méditation de Purun Bhagat, Op. 159 (Bedford)*


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt Paraphrases

Bracha Eden (piano), Alexander Tamir (piano)


----------



## vincula

Enjoying this Sunday morning in the company of Charles Munch conducting the O.R.T.F.

















Listening to Dutilleux' _Métaboles_ right now. A fascinating work!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Kiki

Franz Schubert: String Quartet in D minor D810 'Der Tod und das Mädchen' 
Quatuor Arod / 2020 (Erato)

Thanks to Malx for recommending the Quatuor Arod. Attack on, maiden!










Franz Schubert: String Quartet in D minor D810 'Der Tod und das Mädchen' 
Quatuor Mosaïques / 2009 (Laborie)

... and for some period instrument grit.


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin (Ian Bostridge, Graham Johnston, Hyperion)

The 25th CD in this mammoth undertaking. Schubert's wonderful song cycle, sung very well by Bostridge. What I do not like about this CD is the insertion of five poems, read by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau. It breaks up the cycle and adds little to nothing for me - and after the first spin I always skipped them.


----------



## Baxi

*Franz Schubert

Stabat Mater D.383

Soloists
Chor & Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Wolfgang Sawallisch

EMI/DDD/1982*


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert is popular today. 










Gustav Mahler: Complete symphonies 1-9 (Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti, London, 10 CDs)

Moving on to the third symphony.


----------



## Sid James

Last couple of weeks, my listening has included some music discussed on the forum:

*Sibelius* _Lemminkainen Suite_ - Suisse Romande/Stein (Eloquence)
*Rota* _La Strada _- Monte-Carlo/Gelmetti (EMI)
*Beethoven* _Symphony #8_ - LSO/Morris (alto)
*Copland* _Appalachian Spring_ - LSO/Dorati (alto)
*Hovhaness* _Guitar Concerto #2_ - Calderon/RSNO/Robertson (Naxos)
*Hovhaness* _Symphony #22 "City of Light"_ - Seattle/Hovhaness (Naxos)

This weekend:

*Best of Lang Lang* compilation (DGG)
Disc 1: Classics - Liszt, Chopin, Beethoven, Mozart, Rachmaninov, Satie, Tchaikovsky, Schumann. 
Disc 2: Contemporary incl. Tan Dun's _The Banquet_, Nigel Hess' _Piano Concerto_ & Chinese music incl. _Yellow River Concerto_ and _Horses_ played by Lang Lang with his father on erhu.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 57 R. Strauss

Also sprach Zarathustra; Don Juan; Festliches Präludium; Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
Berliner Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## Baxi

*Franz Schmidt

Symphony No.4

Frankfurt Radio Symphony
Paavo Järvi

DG/DDD/2019*


----------



## Merl

Mendelssohn String Quartet in E Flat Major (1823) from this hugely enjoyable disc.


----------



## Kiki

Art Rock said:


> Franz Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin (Ian Bostridge, Graham Johnston, Hyperion)
> 
> The 25th CD in this mammoth undertaking. Schubert's wonderful song cycle, sung very well by Bostridge. What I do not like about this CD is the insertion of five poems, read by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau. It breaks up the cycle and adds little to nothing for me - and after the first spin I always skipped them.


Hahaha! I feel and do the same! To be fair, when I bought this, I was lured by Graham Johnson's reputable scholarship and DFD's star name! I didn't know a thing about that "unknown" singer called Ian Bostridge! :lol:


----------



## Chilham

I have to start clearing the garage, and have an appointment at the local waste management site tomorrow morning, so it's in with the earbuds and off for a couple of hours hard labour. Hoping these will ease my experience.










Handel: Saul

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers, Christopher Purves, Sarah Connolly, Robert Murray, Elizabeth Atherton, Joélle Harvey, Mark Dobell, Jeremy Budd, Stuart Young










Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3 "Pastoral"

Sir Mark Elder, Hallé Orchestra


----------



## Malx

After a walk a few quartets on this sunny Sunday morning, two composers from different eras but I can hear some similarities.

*Bartók, String Quartets Nos 3 & 4 - Quatuor Diotima*

*MacMillan, String Quartet No 2 'Why is this night different?' - Emperor String Quartet.*


----------



## Rogerx

Dukas, Ravel & Koechlin

Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg, Marc Albrecht

Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Koechlin: Les Bandar-log (Scherzo des singes), Op. 176
Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye


----------



## Malx

Dedicated to Elliot Carter this quartet is taking a bit more time to get into - I keep returning to it and it is growing on me slowly but surely.

*Holliger, String Quartet No 2 - Zehetmair Quartett.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - vocal/choral works part three of three scattered throughout the afternoon.

_Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël_ for unaccompanied mixed choir FP152 (1951-52):
_Ave verum corpus_ - motet for unaccompanied female choir FP154 (1952):
_Laudes de Saint Antoine de Padoue_ - three motets for unaccompanied male choir FP172 (1957-59):










_Rosemonde_ - song for voice and piano FP158 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1954):
_Dernier poème_ [_The Final Poem_] - song for voice and piano FP163 [Text: Robert Desnos] (1956):










_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra FP148 (1950-51):
_Gloria_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra FP177 (1959):










_La voix humaine_ [_The Human Voice_] - 'tragédie lyrique' in one act for soprano and orchestra FP171 [Text: Jean Cocteau] (1959):
_La dame de Monte-Carlo_ - monologue for soprano and orchestra FP180 [Text: Jean Cocteau] (1961):


----------



## eljr

Sonya Bach, Rachmaninov

Sonya Bach

Sonya Bach takes Rachmaninov more by subtlety than by storm. This pays many dividends...Her pianism is as polished as it is poised. - Gramophone Magazine, October 2021
Release Date: 25th Jun 2021
Catalogue No: RCD1058
Label: Rubicon
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## Joe B

Robert Taylor leading the Taylor Festival Choir in Michael McGlynn's "Celtic Mass":


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Overture in G minor
Symphony No.0 in D minor (Nowak)

It's a good idea to revisit these recordings again starting with CD1
It is also my view that the"early" symphonies are definitely worth listening to and more than that, they are pleasant to hear too.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 57 R. Strauss

Also sprach Zarathustra; Don Juan; Festliches Präludium; Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche
Berliner Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 10
_Staatskapelle Berlin - Otmar Suitner_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Concerto & Haydn: Sinfonia concertante

Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Ronald Leonhard (cello), Barbara Winters (oboe), David Breidenthal (bassoon)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Hussite Overture*, Op. 67 B. 132
_Staatskapelle Berlin - Otmar Suitner_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163062


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Sonatas, Vol. II

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2009


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

La Boite à Joujoux
Petite Suite


----------



## haziz

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/15991

*Simon Rattle conducts "Pictures at an Exhibition" at the 2007 New Year's Eve Concert*

On New Year's Eve 2007, the Berliner Philharmoniker and Simon Rattle ushered in the new year with the finest of Russian music. In addition to famous highlights such as *Modest Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition* and *Alexander Borodin's Polovtsian Dances*, there was also a new discovery: *Borodin's Second Symphony*, a masterpiece which combines the power of Russian folk music with a lyrical magic that recalls the world of the fairy tale.
_
Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle_

*Borodin:
Polovtsian Dances
Symphony No. 2*

*Mussorgsky:
Prelude to khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition* (Orchestration by Ravel)
*
Shostakovich:
The Golden Age, ballet suite, op. 22a: Dance*

*
New Year's Eve Concert*
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/15991


----------



## Art Rock

Ravi Shankar: "The Spirit of India" (Ravi Shankar et al, DG)

These ragas for sitar, tabla and tampuras is not your regular classical music, but it is on Deutsche Grammophon and I file them in my classical music cabinets with other Shankar CD's that are clearly classical (a symphony and sitar concertos). Anyway, it is good music.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Sinfonia Concertante in B flat major (Hob I:105)

played by the Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## Vasks

*Vogler - Overture to "Ballet Suite #1" (Bamert/Chandos)
Knecht - Bravour-Aria (Wegener/Carus)
W. A. Mozart - Variations in D, K. 573 (Brendel/Vox)
F. J. Haydn - Symphont #58 (Solomons/CBS)*


----------



## eljr

Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49

Work length13:43

Radion sinfoniaorkesteri
Hannu Lintu

Release Date: 6th Apr 2015


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony "A" in B flat major (Hob I:107)

played by The Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Gloria & Magnificat

Teresa Berganza & Lucia Valentini Terrani

New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## eljr

Idea stolen from @Art Rock










Traditional, Ravi Shankar: Raga Hameer

Work length 24:28

Ravi Shankar (sitar), Ms. Jiban (tanpura), Ms. Widya (tanpura), Ustad Alla Rakha (tabla)
Recorded: 1978-10-10
Recording Venue: Studio Des Dames, Paris


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 90 in C major (Hob I:90)

played by The Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Robert Schumann: Symphony in g minor 'Zwickau', WoO 29
*WDR Cologne Symphony Orchestra - Heinz Holliger


----------



## eljr

...........................................


----------



## Rogerx

CD 1
Beethoven ;Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21*°/Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36*
Overture - Leonore No. 3, Op. 72b*

BBC Symphony Orchestra (Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2)

London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis

*FIRST CD RELEASE ON DECCA
°PREVIOUSLY UNPUBLISHED ON PHILIPS/DECCA


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 91 in E flat major

played by The Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## eljr

Mozart: String Quartet No. 21 in D major, K575 'Prussian No. 1'

Work length 24:36

Doric String Quartet

Release Date: 2nd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: CHAN 20249(2)
Label: Chandos
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2021
Editor's Choice


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

Over the Hills and Far Away
Sleigh Ride
Briggs Fair
Florida Suite
Marche Caprice


----------



## eljr

------------------------------


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 93 in D major (Hob I:93)

played by The Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

This is nice, well played and conducted. It doesn't storm the heavens or anything like that; it's just nice.


----------



## eljr

Mealor: Stabat Mater

Work length 23:23

Paul Mealor, James Day (participant), Grace Davidson (soprano)
Tenebrae, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Nigel Short
Recorded: 2011-07-11
Recording Venue: St Jude's, Hampstead Garden Suburb, London

This is certainly not a recording of Ubi Caritas spin-offs...Tenebrae directed by Nigel Short pull out all the vocal stops at the right moments...Mealor has finally found his true compositional... - Gramophone Magazine, March 2012 More…
Release Date: 14th Nov 2011


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 94 in G major "Surprise"

played by The Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Frans Brüggen


----------



## elgar's ghost

My final Poulenc session was over slightly sooner than I thought it would be, so it's Pyotr Tchaikovsky's turn for the first time in almost a year. There are numerous gaps in my Tchaikovsky collection - notable absentees include the first symphony, the opera _Pique Dame_, the incidental music for _The Snow Maiden_, the choral _All-Night Vigil_ and the first two orchestral suites. I don't have any of his songs either. I'm not particularly bothered about any of that, though - I have more than enough from all stages of PIT's career to keep me sweet.

_Romeo and Juliet_ - overture-fantasia for orchestra after William Shakespeare WoO (1869 - rev. 1870 and 1880):
Symphony no.2 [_Little Russian_] in C-minor for orchestra op.17 (1872 - rev. 1879-80):










_The Tempest_ - symphonic fantasia after William Shakespeare op.18 (1873):










Movement in B-flat for an abandoned string quartet WoO (1865):
String Quartet no.1 in D op.11 (1871):
String Quartet no.2 in F op.22 (1874):


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## eljr

Karl Jenkins: Motets

Polyphony, Stephen Layton

generous, warm-hearted compositions like the songs of yesteryear that are designed to have an immediate appeal to audiences...Throughout Polyphony and Layton once again demonstrate their innate... - Gramophone Magazine, August 2014 More…
Release Date: 5th May 2014
Catalogue No: 4793232
Label: DG
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## Ariasexta

Vanitas Vanitatum: Rome 1650.
Tragicomedia, Directed by Stephen Stubbs and Erin Headley.

Label: Teldec.

A collection of 17th century roman cantatas on the subject of the inconstancy and fragility of human lives. I know I posted this Cd years ago, but it worths to be listened annd posted again as a new year memo.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6
*


----------



## 13hm13

Praetorius: Magnificat [Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel]


----------



## Baxi

*Richard Strauss

Concerto for Oboe and Small Orchestra in D major
Der Bürger als Edelmann - Suite

Neil Black, oboe
English Chamber Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim

1976/78*

From this set:


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Weinberg: Symphony No. 5. Chmura, National Polish Radio Symphony. For Saturday Symphony. I enjoyed the first two movements. The last two confused me, so I'll have to listen again.










Mozart: K.421, 458, 465. Emerson String Quartet










Le violoncelle parle: Emmanuelle Betrand. Works by Britten, Cassado, Kodaly










Schubert: Symphonies 1-9. Blomstedt. Staatskapelle Dresden. Solid set but many others are more distinctive.










Hindemith: Mathis der Maler, Sancta Susanna, Nusch-Nuschi Tanze. Alsop, Stundyte, Morloc, others, ORF Vienna Radio Symphony. Outstanding, one of the best Mathis I've heard.


----------



## Baxi

*Ralph Vaughan Williams

The Pilgrim's Progress

Soloists
London Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult

1971*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Milhaud La Création du Monde, Op. 81 (Munch)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Ravel Gaspard de la nuit (François)*


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Manuel de Falla: Homenajes*
Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra - Jesús López Cobos


----------



## KevinW




----------



## tortkis

Weinberg: Symphony No. 8 'Polish Flowers' (Naxos)








Rafał Bartmiński (tenor), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, Antoni Wit


----------



## HenryPenfold

tortkis said:


> Weinberg: Symphony No. 8 'Polish Flowers' (Naxos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafał Bartmiński (tenor), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, Antoni Wit


A few people I know rate this symphony highly, but I struggle with it. Not sure why. I should get it back on my play-list ......


----------



## vincula

Listening on Spotify to *Debussy*, _Nocturnes_.

*Pierre Monteux* conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra.

This is a wonderful box of live broadcasts.






Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen *Franck*!

*Piano Quintet in F minor (David Lively, Quatuor Malibran)*

From this set -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Andriessen, Mysterien*


----------



## eljr

Magnificat

Øyvind Gimse (artistic director), Lise Granden Berg (soprano), Cecilie Ertzaas Overrein (soprano), Magne H. Draagen (organ), Maria Naess (piano), Else Bonesrønning (soprano), Ola Gjeilo (piano)

Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Anita Brevik

Arnesen: Magnificat

Work length 40:50

Trondheimsolistene, Magne H. Draagen, Lise Granden Berg, Cecilie Ertzaas Overrein, Kim André Arnesen, Maria Næss
Nidarosdomens jentekor
Anita Brevik, Øyvind Gimse

Release Date: 15th Dec 2014
Catalogue No: 2L106
Label: 2L


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 10
_Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek_


----------



## eljr

Pärt: Tabula Rasa

Work length 27:17
François Sochard (violin), Guillaume Bellom (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne
Renaud Capuçon

Capuçon throws down the gauntlet with a searingly intense performance of Tabula rasa (1977). The playing is impeccably controlled yet fiercely expressive…Throughout the album, Capuçon reveals... - BBC Music Magazine, November 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 10th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 9029502957
Label: Erato
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
November 2021
Concerto Choice
Nominated - Assorted Programs
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Assorted Programs


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 4*
_Lahti Symphony Orchestra - Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Ravel Piano Concerto in G major (François/Cluytens)*


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K216

Work length20:41

Francesca Dego, Sir Roger Norrington, Royal Scottish National Orchestra

There is a strong sense of collaboration here, illuminated by moments of cherishable musical correspondence between soloist and orchestra…These performances capture the very essence of Mozart's... - BBC Music Magazine, November 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
Catalogue No: CHAN 20234
Label: Chandos
Length: 56 minutes
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
November 2021
Recording of the Month

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Chávez Suite for Double Quartet (Southwest Chamber Music)*


----------



## eljr

Glass, P: Mad Rush (Arr. M. Beiser for Cello)

Work length 17:03

Maya Beiser (cello)

This isn't merely Glass on solo cello, for Maya Beiser's layered reconstructions dig deep and unearth new sonorities. In doing so, she scratches her own markings onto Glass's canvas and, while... - BBC Music Magazine, October 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 23rd Jul 2021
Catalogue No: IMR009
Label: Islandia Music


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 11*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Saint-Saëns Oboe Sonata in D major, Op. 166 (Nicholas Daniel/Julian Drake)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163087


*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Symphony No. 9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim

2000, reissued 2017


----------



## SanAntone

*HELMUT LACHENMANN*: _DAS MÄDCHEN MIT DEN SCHWEFELHÖLZERN_










*Eiko Morikawa* Sopran
*Nicole Tibbels* Sopran
*Helmut Lachenmann* Sprecher ("Zwei Gefühle")
*Mayumi Miyata* shō
*Yukiko Sugawara* Klavier
*Tomoko Hemmi* Klavier
*Experimentalstudio der Heinrich-Strobel-Stiftung* des SWR Elektronische Realisation
*André Richard* Klangregie
*SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart*
*SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg*
*Matthias Hermann* Musikalische Einstudierung
*Sylvain Cambreling* Leitung
Recorded July 2003 in Freiburg, Germany


----------



## Bkeske

From what I read in a thread here, this seems like a well liked Sibelius collection, so giving it a virtual spin.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano sonatas .
Disc 1
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Bkeske said:


> From what I read in a thread here, this seems like a well liked Sibelius collection, so giving it a virtual spin.
> 
> View attachment 163088


It's a good series however the Vanska set is also very good, seen as you such a sound connoisseur .


----------



## Bkeske

Thanks Roger, I will check that one out too


----------



## KevinW

Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 1 Andantino, by David Oistrakh and the LSO. I found myself a fan of Neoclassicism music. Long live the spirit of Mozart!


----------



## Rogerx

Gossec: Four Symphonies

Orchestre de Bretagne, Stefan Sanderling


----------



## 13hm13

La Prize de la Bastille (Concerto Koln)


----------



## KevinW

eljr said:


> Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K216
> 
> Work length20:41
> 
> Francesca Dego, Sir Roger Norrington, Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> 
> There is a strong sense of collaboration here, illuminated by moments of cherishable musical correspondence between soloist and orchestra…These performances capture the very essence of Mozart's... - BBC Music Magazine, November 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
> Release Date: 3rd Sep 2021
> Catalogue No: CHAN 20234
> Label: Chandos
> Length: 56 minutes
> Recording of the Month
> BBC Music Magazine
> November 2021
> Recording of the Month
> 
> Presto Recordings of the Year
> Finalist 2021


My favorite Classical Violin Concerto!


----------



## Rogerx

Taneyev: Complete String Quartets Volume 1

Carpe Diem String Quartet

Taneyev, S: String Quartet No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 4
Taneyev, S: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor, Op. 7


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Jeux, L. 126
Singapore SO
Shui*


----------



## Rogerx

Gombert Motets I - Beauty Farm

Beauty Farm

Gombert: Ave Mater Matris Dei
Gombert: Ave salus mundi
Gombert: Benedicta es
Gombert: Descendi in Hortum Meum
Gombert: Domine, non secundum peccata
Gombert: Emendus in melius
Gombert: O beata Maria 5vv
Gombert: O Crux, Splendidior
Gombert: O flos campi
Gombert: O, Domina Mundi
Gombert: O, Jesu Christe
Gombert: Peccata mea
Gombert: Salve Regina
Gombert: Sancta et immaculata
Gombert: Sancta Maria Mater Dei
Gombert: Si bona suscepimus
Gombert: Si ignoras te
Gombert: Tribulatio cordis mei
Gombert: Veni dilecta mea


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: Complete symphonies 1-9 (Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti, London, 10 CDs)

Just played the fourth symphony. That was my gateway to my favourite symphonist, in the version of Haitink with Elly Ameling, which is still my preferred version. Now, 35 years later, the fourth is still my favourite numbered Mahler symphony.

Solti's version is pretty good, it would be on my shortlist for best versions I've heard. As I've posted elsewhere, the soprano's delivery is for me the make or break point for the 4th, and the soprano (annoyingly not listed in the booklet, but based on recording date almost certainly Kiri te Kanawa) does a good job here.


----------



## Bourdon

13hm13 said:


> Praetorius: Magnificat [Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel]
> 
> View attachment 163078


This is a really fine recording.


----------



## Art Rock

Ravi Shankar: Offering, Meetings along the edge, Prashanti
Philip Glass: Sadhanipa, Channels and Winds, Ragas in minor scale
(Shankar, Glass, et al, Sony)

This is an interesting experiment, consisting of arrangements by each of the composers around themes written by the other. It may appeal more to fans of Glass than fans of Shankar though (as I like them both, I won't complain in any way).


----------



## Marinera

*Arrau plays Liszt, disk 6*

Ballade No.2 in B minor, S.171

Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S.173

2 Études de Concert S. 145

Valse oubliée No.1 in F sharp, S.215

Rhapsodie espagnole S. 254


----------



## Bourdon

Art Rock said:


> Gustav Mahler: Complete symphonies 1-9 (Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti, London, 10 CDs)
> 
> Just played the fourth symphony. That was my gateway to my favourite symphonist, in the version of *Haitink with Elly Ameling, which is still my preferred version*. Now, 35 years later, the fourth is still my favourite numbered Mahler symphony.
> 
> Solti's version is pretty good, it would be on my shortlist for best versions I've heard. As I've posted elsewhere, the soprano's delivery is for me the make or break point for the 4th, and the soprano (annoyingly not listed in the booklet, but based on recording date almost certainly Kiri te Kanawa) does a good job here.


 It still is my preferred version too.


----------



## Art Rock

Rhodion Shchedrin: Cello Concerto No. 1, Seagull Suite (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Olli Mustonen, Marko Ylonen, Ondine)

The first cello concerto 'Sotto Voce' was composed in 1994. The cello is one of my favourite concertante instruments, and this beautiful work is a great addition to the genre. The suite from the ballet 'Seagull' is from 1984. It is a good piece that makes an apt coupling. This is a really attractive CD.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 1

LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)
Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'*
Overture - Coriolan, Op. 62°
Overture - Leonore No. 1, Op. 138
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis
*FIRST INTERNATIONAL CD RELEASE ON DECCA
°FIRST CD RELEASE ON DECCA


----------



## Bourdon

*Music in Versailles*



















This is a special recording, with that I don't say anything new of course, this is a classic.
Nevertheless, it is worth bringing this pearl to the attention again.
The opening begins with a piece by Marin Marais played with a graceful elegance that is exemplary in its naturalness.
The impressive Prélude in D minor is performed convincingly by Leonhardt. This is how it should be played, authoritative, and refined. This aristocratically breathing performance is unsurpassed in my opinion in optimal expressiveness. The cembalo is almost ideally recorded.
These are the absolute highlights of the CD for me, the other pieces by Forqueray are also very convincing in their approach.


----------



## haziz

*Novák: Slovak Suite*
_Prague Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra - Jiří Bělohlávek_

I love Dvorak's music, but have largely neglected his student, Novák's music, often feeling that it was too "modern". This is probably the second or third time ever listening to his Slovak Suite. It certainly deserves repeat listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Moscheles Piano concertos

Howard Shelley (piano/conductor)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra

Moscheles: Piano Concerto No. 1 in F major, Op. 45
Moscheles: Piano Concerto No. 6 in B flat 'Fantastique', Op. 90
Moscheles: Piano Concerto No. 7 in C minor 'Pathétique', Op. 93


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

Vespri Di San Giovanni Baptista


----------



## haziz

*Moeran: Cello Concerto*
_Guy Johnston (cello), Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta_


----------



## haziz

*Paderewski: Symphony in B minor, Op. 24 'Polonia'*
_Lviv National Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra - Bohdan Boguszewski_

First time listening to this symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part two either side of a bracing walk in the winter sunshine. Pity there have been next to no days like this for the last six weeks.

Piano Concerto no.1 in B-flat minor op.23 (1874-75 - rev. 1876-79 and by c. 1888-90):










Symphony no.3 [_Polish_] in D for orchestra op.29 (1875):








***

(*** the only image I can source - Symphony no.3 is played by the Leningrad PO, conducted by Vladimir Rilov)

String Quartet no.3 in E-flat minor op.30 (1876):










_Francesca da Rimini_ - symphonic fantasia for orchestra after Dante op.32 (1876):


----------



## Rogerx

Stanley, J: Organ Concertos Op. 10 Nos. 1-6

Gerald Gifford (organ & director)

Northern Sinfonia Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Chopin: Études, Op. 25 & 4 Scherzi

Beatrice Rana (piano)

Nothing in the entire literature of Etudes surpasses Chopin's Op. 25, and the best interpreters not only clear all the technical hurdles but project the 12 pieces as a progressive sequence. Rana's... - BBC Music Magazine, November 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 9029676424
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 75 minutes
Critics' Choice 2021
Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2021
Nouveauté
Diapason d'Or
October 2021
Nouveauté

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominated - Solo Instrument
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Solo Instrument
Piano
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2021
Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Taneyev - String Trios

Leopold String Trio
Taneyev, S: String Trio in B minor
Taneyev, S: String Trio in D major
Taneyev, S: String Trio in E flat major, Op. 31


----------



## eljr

@tortkis made me reach for this today.










Weinberg: Symphony No. 8 'Polish Flowers', Op. 83

Rafał Bartmiński (tenor), Magdalena Dobrowolska (soprano) & Ewa Marciniec (alto)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, Antoni Wit

Inevitably the mood of much of the music is oppressive and troubled...Weinberg deploys his large forces sparingly and with great textural variety...It was a masterstroke on the part of Naxos... - BBC Music Magazine, May 2013, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 28th Jan 2013
Catalogue No: 8572873
Label: Naxos
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## Baxi

*Sir William Walton

Johannesburg Festival Overture
Viola Concerto
Symphony No.2

English Northern Philharmonia
Paul Daniel
1995*


----------



## Coach G

Last night: back to basics, with four CDs from the heavy-hitter composers and the Golden Age of classical music recordings:

1. *Tchaikovsky*: _1812 Overture_; _March Slav_; _Romeo and Juliet Overture-Fantasy_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra)
2. *Mozart*: _Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola_; _Clarinet Concerto_ (George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra w/Rafael Druian, violin; Abraham Skernick, viola; Robert Marcellas, clarinet)
3. *Bach*: _Piano Concerto #1_ (Leonard Bernstein/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Glenn Gould, piano); _Piano Concertos #4 & 5_ (Vladimir Golschmann/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Glenn Gould, piano)
4. *Beethoven*: _Symphony #9 "Choral"_ (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra w The Mormon Tabernacle Coir & soloists)




























During the 1980s when I was a teenager I purchased all these recordings and many more from the CBS and RCA budget lines of reissues in LP form. Now they've all been upgraded to CDs. I didn't know it at the time, but I was building a collection of the standard classical music repertoire with the greatest hits from the golden age of classical recordings. Columbia had the likes Leonard Bernstein, Bruno Walter, George Szell, Glenn Gould, Rudolf Serkin, Gary Graffman, Isaac Stern, Zino Francescatti, Pierre Fourneir, and Leonard Rose. RCA had Charles Munch, Pierre Monteux, Fritz Reiner, Arturo Toscanini, Artur Rubinstein, Jascha Heitfetz, and Leontyne Price. Eugene Ormandy and Vladimir Horowitz could be found in abundance on both labels as they each played for Columbia and RCA at different times in their long careers. By the 1980s these luminaries were all either dead or elderly and way past their prime; though Bernstein was still very active and recording practically everything he ever recorded with Columbia once again for DG. Ormandy was still hanging on as the principal conductor of the Philadelphia Orchestra after many decades in as Ormandy became as integral to Philadelphia as Philly Cheese Steak. But at the time, all of this meant nothing to me. It was the music I was interested in and not the performances. As a teenager who made extra money delivering newspapers, washing dishes in a local Italian restaurant, shoveling snow in winter, and pulling the weeds out of people's backyards in the summer; my concern was financial, the most classical records I could buy on little money; and little did I realize I was getting the gold standard.

What can be said about Tchaikovsky, Mozart, Bach, and Beethoven that hasn't already been said by others?

While Bernstein's Tchaikovsky is robust, Szell's Mozart is on the opposite end of the spectrum: very smooth. Next up, the late, great, controversial and a bit eccentric, Glenn Gould is always interesting (singing and all). We end with my first and still one of my favorite recordings of Beethoven's _9th_, and while Eugene Ormandy's lush and lyrical approach wasn't considered by most critics of his day to be conducive to Beethoven, it's a better _9th_ than one might think. While you've got your dynamic and powerful Furwangler recordings, and the passionate and precise recordings by Toscanini; not to mention Bernstein, Karajan, and Solti; Ormandy's very solid. Perhaps Ormandy's recording of the _9th_ doesn't take (or even try to take) it to legendary heights, but his reading is coherent, even, beautifully played, and straight forward. And this is how I've come to see Ormandy's recordings: not always the best but always reliable, like Old Faithful.


----------



## Chilham

Franck: Piano Quintet

Marc-André Hamelin, Joshua Bell, Pamela Frank, Nobuko Imai, Steven Isserlis










Satie: Trois Gymnopédies

Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitry Shostakovich - The Girlfriends, Salute to Spain, Rule Britannia!, Symphonic movement (Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Mark Fitz-Gerald, Naxos)

The Girlfriends is reconstructed music for the film from 1934, and is at over 46 minutes the main course of this CD, and is worth hearing given its variety (beautiful choir passages for instance, and a hilarious version of The Internationale on theremin). Salute to Spain and Rule Britannia! are other valuable rarities, in both cases music for a stage production. As a dessert we have an unfinished symphonic movement from 1945, which contained his first ideas for his ninth symphony. It's all not really essential Shostakovich but for lovers of this composers (like I am), it is a great addition to the collection.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 42

Flute Concerto No. 1; Oboe Concerto; Concerto for Flute, Harp and Orchestra
Werner Tripp · Gerhard Turetschek · Wolfgang Schulz · Nicanor Zabaleta
Wiener Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Karelia Suite: Intermezzo and Alla Marcia*


----------



## eljr

---------------------------------------


----------



## Bourdon

*Mussorgsky*

Pictures at an Exhibition
Night on a Bare Mountain
Khovanshchina
Sorochintsy Fair


----------



## eljr

Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899 (Op. 90)

Work length 26:13

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Release Date: 22nd Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 9029659921


----------



## Baxi

*Paul Graener

Aus dem Reiche des Pan
Symphony op.39
Prinz Eugen

NDR Radiophilharmonie
Werner Andreas Albert
2011*


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Sibelius, Karelia Suite: Intermezzo and Alla Marcia*
> 
> View attachment 163101


I wonder if you can sit still while listening to the Karelia Suite.


----------



## Vasks

*Sullivan - Overture to "The Grand Duke" (Thompson/Albany)
Parry - Symphony #1 (Boughton/Nimbus)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Suite bergamasque
Kocsis*


----------



## Malx

Prompted by another thread - an excellent disc of this early Symphony.

*Bruckner, Symphony No 1 - Chicago SO, Daniel Barenboim.*


----------



## eljr

I Sing of a Maiden: 5 New Carols by John Rutter

John Roberts (oboe), Jonathan Brown (bass-baritone), Grace Davidson (soprano)

Cambridge Singers, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, John Rutter

Release Date: 12th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: COLV603
Label: Collegium
Length: 21 minutes


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw with Margo Garett (piano) and members of The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra:


----------



## Rogerx

CD19:

Berg & Stravinsky Violin Concertos; Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante
Arthur Grumiaux, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Ernest Bour


----------



## vincula

*Paul Hindemith*, _Concerto for Trumpet, Bassoon and Strings_, Dresdner Phil/Herbert Kegel, 3/1982









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> I wonder if you can sit still while listening to the Karelia Suite.


Ha! Yeah, even my dust bunnies are clapping along.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Delius
Violin Sonata No. 3
Ralph Holmes, Eric Fenby*


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Ha! Yeah, even my dust bunnies are clapping along.


Once again I have to conclude that there is always more than I can imagine :lol:


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony Ni.1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part three between now and early evening.

_The Seasons_ - twelve pieces for piano op.37a (1876):










_Swan Lake_ - ballet in four acts op.20 (1875-77):


----------



## cougarjuno

For the past few days I've been going through the Villa Lobos complete string quartets and finishing up with disc 6 with quartets 4, 9 and 11. His 17 string quartets are engaging and diverse, and wonderfully played by Cuarteto Latinamericano.


----------



## Malx

Turning into a big symphony day.

*Dvořák - Symphony No. 9, Op. 95 'From the New World' - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*


----------



## Baxi

*Ralph Vaughan Williams

JOB - A Masque for Dancing

The London Philharmonic
Vernon Handley
1983*


----------



## SanAntone

*MIECZYSŁAW WEINBERG* | _Symphonies 2 & 21_
Mirga Gražinyte-Tyla, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Kremerata Baltica, Gidon Kremer


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163109


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Ostro picta, RV 642
Gloria, RV 589
Gloria, RV 588

Sara Mingardo, contralto

Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director

2009


----------



## Malx

Another symphony.

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 2 'A London Symphony' - Rochester PO, Christopher Seaman.*

This is for me one of the finer, relatively new recordings of this work (2012).


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony and New York Chamber Symphony in music by David Diamond:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## eljr

Hypnos

La Tempête, Simon-Pierre Bestion

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: ALPHA786
Label: Alpha
Length: 76 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

William Dawson* / American Symphony Orchestra*, Leopold Stokowski - Negro Folk Symphony


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Itullian

Goldberg Variations
Peter Serkin


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet in G major op.54 no.1
String Quartet in C major, op.54 no.2
String Quartet in E major, op.54 no.3









Amadeus Quartett*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Flagello, The Passion of Martin Luther King*


----------



## HerbertNorman

A tip from @HenryPenfold in the thread of the forgotten British composers.
Quite an experience, I have to admit ... thanks for the tip I would say :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: Complete symphonies 1-9 (Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti, London, 10 CDs)

Now playing the fifth symphony. Although one of the top favourites for many Mahlerites, I have struggled with it for quite some time, but it has continued to grow on me, and I regard it highly now (although still behind most other Mahler symphonies).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Trio Sonatas, Opus III*


----------



## Coach G

This morning I was listening to some wonderful Rachmaninoff on Youtube by a wonderful young lady pianist to which I was not previously aware: Anna Fedorova.

*Rachmaninoff*: _Piano Concerto #2_





*Rachmaninoff*: _Piano Concerto #3_





*Rachmaninoff*: _Rhapsody on a theme by Paginini_





Though these Rachmaninoff warhorses have been played to death by the likes of Horowitz, Rubinstein, Van Cliburn, Gary Graffman, Emil Gilels, Stanislav Richter and many others; not to mention the hot young lady concert pianist such as Yuja Wang and Khatia Bunitiavishvili who have now become all the rage these days. So what else can be done that hasn't said before? Without taking a thing away from them all, there is something very special about Anna Fedorova who plays will great precision, balance, power, but also restraint when needed, and her performances of Rachmaninoff's masterpieces for piano and orchestra also demonstrate just the right ingredient of sad, Russian, soulfulness.


----------



## Helgi

Listening to one of my favourite albums of 2021:

















*...and...*
Ars Nova Copenhagen w/Paul Hillier


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 8*

Georg Solti conducting. I'm listening with the score, and it's a little frustrating, because there is so much going on, everything doesn't pick up on the recording. I had to imagine what the flute is doing over here and what the bassoon and contrabassoon are doing over there. Still, I admire anyone who can conduct all those people and keep it all together.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Prompted by another thread - an excellent disc of this early Symphony.
> 
> *Bruckner, Symphony No 1 - Chicago SO, Daniel Barenboim.*


That was my first Barenboim Bruckner CD


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> That was my first Barenboim Bruckner CD


That along with the Bohm 3 & 4 twofer on Decca were my first Bruckner recordings


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pierné
Les Cathédrales
Nicolas de Grigny Choir, Lorraine National Orchestra
Jacques Mercier*


----------



## eljr

................................................


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday

*Hahn
Concerto provençal
Julien Vern (flute), François Lemoine (clarinet), Frank Sibold (bassoon), Julien Desplanque (horn)
Orchestre des Pays de Savoie
Nicolas Chalvin*










Absolutely exquisite.


----------



## Bkeske

Going back to this set this evening…

Fitzwilliam String Quartet : Shostakovich - The String Quartets

CD #2 - String Quartet No. 3 In F Major, Op. 73 & String Quartet No. 4 In D Major, Op. 83
CD #3 - String Quartet No. 5 In B Flat Major, Op. 92, String Quartet No. 6 In G Major, Op. 101 & String Quartet No. 7 In F Sharp Minor, Op. 108

DECCA reissue 6 CD Box. Originally released 1980 as an LP box set.

Old library copy in a big plastic case. Pretty isn't it?


----------



## opus55

Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No. 7


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Roussel
Symphony No. 1, "Poème de la forêt"
Orchestre de Paris
Eschenbach*










In terms of modern recordings, Eschenbach's Roussel is much, much better than Denève on Naxos and the earlier Janowski on RCA. Sensuous sonics and there's no doubt in my mind that Eschenbach loves this music and has the full measure of it. Too bad he didn't record more of his music.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - Rumon Gamba leading the BBC National Orchestra of Wales in "British Tone Poems":


















Currently - Nigel Short leading Tenebrae in Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles":


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Op.10 Nos1-3 OP.54
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Rogerx

Malx said:


> Prompted by another thread - an excellent disc of this early Symphony.
> 
> *Bruckner, Symphony No 1 - Chicago SO, Daniel Barenboim.*


I still have the vinyl edition .:angel:


----------



## Bkeske

From the Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra box set.

- Ravel - Shéhérazade (3 Poems For Voice And Orchestra) / Le Tombeau De Couperin (Orchestral Suite)
- Debussy - Danses (For Harp And String Orchestra) / Le Jet D'Eau / 3 Ballades De François Villon
















Deutsche Grammophon 8CD box 2017


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday

*Pierné
Piano Trio in C Minor, Op. 45
Trio Wanderer*










I've owned this particular recording since it came out in 2014 and I'm just now getting around to it. Anyway, this is rather lovely. The first movement is rather moody.


----------



## Rogerx

*Emmanuel Chabrier January 18th 1841*



Chabrier: Piano Works, Vol. 1

Georges Rabol (piano)

Chabrier: Ballabile
Chabrier: Bourrée Fantasque
Chabrier: Caprice
Chabrier: Feuillet d'album
Chabrier: Habanera
Chabrier: Petite valse
Chabrier: Pièces pittoresques (10)


----------



## Gothos

----------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday

*Hahn
Piano Quintet in F sharp minor
Quatuor Parisii, Alexandre Tharaud*

From this OOP set:


----------



## tortkis

Piazzolla Reflections - Ksenija Sidorova (Alpha)









Compositions of Piazzolla, Sergey Voitenko, Pietro Roffi, Franck Angelis, J.S. Bach, Sergey Akhunov

Ksenija Sidorova (accordion), Alexander Sitkovetsky (violin), Claudio Constantini (piano), Roberto Koch (double bass), Reentko Dirks (guitar), Goldmund Quartet, BBC National Orchestra of Wales / Clark Rundell, NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester / Thomas Henglebrock / Leslie Hatfield


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
Uirapurú
Simon Bolivar SO of Venezuela
Mata*


----------



## Rogerx

Louise Farrenc: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3

Solistes Européens Luxembourg, Christoph König


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Britten
Christ's Nativity
BBC Sings
Bedford*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## 13hm13

TOSCANINI Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 (1936) - PASC068


----------



## 13hm13

TOSCANINI The Barber Première Concert (1938) - PASC080


----------



## vincula

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Roussel
> Symphony No. 1, "Poème de la forêt"
> Orchestre de Paris
> Eschenbach*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of modern recordings, Eschenbach's Roussel is much, much better than Denève on Naxos and the earlier Janowski on RCA. Sensuous sonics and there's no doubt in my mind that Eschenbach loves this music and has the full measure of it. Too bad he didn't record more of his music.


He did. Check this one out too:









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Kiki

Stephen Goss: The Albéniz Concerto 
Xuefei Yang / Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya / Eiji Oue / 2010 (EMI)










Isaac Albéniz: España 
Daniel Barenboim / 2000 (Teldec)


----------



## Baxi

*Emil Nikolaus von Reznicek

Symphony No.2 'Ironic' & 5 'Dance Symphony'

Berner Symphonie-Orchester
Frank Beermann
2004

*


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: Complete symphonies 1-9 (Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti, London, 10 CDs)

Now playing the sixth symphony.

ETA: and now the seventh.....


----------



## perempe

I'm listening to Bartók's Divertimento (Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra/Ferencsik) before Thursday's concert with the Budapest Strings.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1, Symphony No. 3 - The Schoenberg Effect

Notos Quartett


----------



## HenryPenfold

Gothos said:


> View attachment 163136
> 
> ..........


Hello

May I ask where you found the artwork for this upload?

Wherever possible, I like to add original/better artwork to the albums in my library (I've added this to my LPO/Bout RVW 2) but I don't seem to be able locate the good stuff!

Henry


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part four, once I'm properly fed and watered and back from the grocery run.

_Variations on a Rococo Theme_ for cello and orchestra op.33 (1876-77):










_Evgeny Onegin_ - opera in three acts, after the novel by Aleksandr Pushkin op.24 [Libretto: Pyotr Tchaikovsky and Konstantin Shilovsky] (1877-78 - rev. 1880, 1885 and 1891):


----------



## Rogerx

CD 51

Schubert :Symphonies Nos. 8 "Unfinished" & 9 "Great"
Berliner Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition - Chamber Music I (Tempera Quartet, Jaakko Kuusisto, Marko Ylönen, Folke Gräsbeck et al, BIS, 6 CDs)

I finished the tone poems box yesterday, so chamber music here we come. Playing CD 1 now. I must admit I'm a bit skeptic, because apart from his 'Voces Intimae' string quartet, Sibelius is not really known for his chamber music, and what I remember from previous spins is that the other works left me underwhelmed. We'll see.


----------



## eljr

Alexander Grechaninov: All-Night Vigil

Latvian Radio Chorus, Sigvards Klava

The choral singing is ideally balanced, full of nuance. None of the climaxes sound forced or overbearing...listening to the piece in toto in one sitting provides an immensely satisfying experience. - Gramophone Magazine, January 2022 More…
Release Date: 5th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: ODE 1397-2
Label: Ondine
Length: 45 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*

_Jacqueline du Pré (cello)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli_


----------



## eljr

Something different, meditative:


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky Korsakov - Suite from the opera "Christmas Eve"*
_Loris Tjeknavorian - Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163146


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, op. 62 "Hymn of Praise"

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado

1995


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## Marinera

*Scriabin - Complete Piano Sonatas, disk 1*

Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-5

Vladimir Sofronitsky, Heinrich Neuhaus


----------



## eljr

Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Susanna Mälkki

Mälkki and her Helsinki Philharmonic offer performances that are at once satisfying, dazzling and individual. There's a poise, indeed an elegance, to the basic good posture of these interpretations,... - BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 29th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: BIS2378
Label: BIS
Length: 68 minutes
Orchestral Choice
BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2021
Orchestral Choice
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
December 2021
Editor's Choice


----------



## Baxi

*Richard Wagner

Music from 'The Ring of the Nibelung'

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt
1981*


----------



## haziz

*Taneyev: Symphony No. 1*
_Novosibirsk Academic Symphony Orchestra - Thomas Sanderling _


----------



## Vasks

*A. Scarlatti - Overture to "Giardino di Rose" (Wallace/Nimbus)
Platti - Sonata a tre for Violin (or Oboe), Cello and Contino in G (Ensemble Cordia/Brilliant)
Geminiani - Concerto Grosso, Op. 3, No. 4 (Biondi/Opus 111)
Stradella - Recitative & Aria "Questa Lagrime" from "San Giovanni Battista" (Chenier/Alpha)
Vivaldi - Concerto in F, Op. 3, No. 7 from "L'estro armonico" (I Musici/Philips)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Concertos for recorder BWV1055,1053 & 1059


----------



## Kiki

Bohuslav Martinů: Estampes
Gottwaldov State Symphony Orchestra / Rostislav Hališka / 1978 (Panton)
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Jiří Bělohlávek / 1987 (Supraphon)

Fantasitc music!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert- Winterreise

Ian Bostridge-Julius Drake


----------



## haziz

*Taneyev: Symphony No. 3*
_Novosibirsk Academic Symphony Orchestra - Thomas Sanderling _


----------



## Malx

I had forgotten how difficult I find MacMillan's first string quartet so followed it with something a little easier going!

*MacMillan, String Quartet No 1 'Visions of a November Spring' - Emperor String Quartet.*

*Bartok, String Quartet No 5 & 6 - Quatuor Diotima.*


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale (English Version)

Isabelle Faust (violin), Alexander Melnikov (piano)

It's rounded, intensely vocal, intimate, incredibly sophisticated - not the usual, but very welcome, as if the whole thing were an ethereal fairytale...It's your choice which language version... - BBC Music Magazine, December 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 27th Aug 2021
Catalogue No: HMM992671
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 76 minutes
Recording of the Month
BBC Music Magazine
December 2021
Recording of the Month
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Editor's Choice

Presto Recording of the Week
27th August 2021


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1* 'Winter Reveries'
_London Symphony Orchestra - Igor Markevitch_


----------



## Bourdon

*Rimsky-Korsakov*

Sheherazade
The Tale of Tsar Saltan
The Fight of the Bumblebee

L'Orchestra de la Suis Romande


----------



## Marinera

Silk Baroque

Wu Wei (sheng), Holland Baroque


----------



## KevinW

St. Matthew Passion by Bach, performed by the RCO.


----------



## Kiki

Alfred Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 1 
Natalia Gutman / London Philharmonic Orchestra / Kurt Masur / 1991 (EMI)

Magnetic!!


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Symphony No. 14 'liechtenstein Suite'; Piano Concerto No. 1 'tirol'; Echorus

Martin James Bartlett (piano), LGT Young Soloists, Alexander Gilman

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: OMM0161
Label: Orange Mountain
Runtime: 56:00


----------



## haziz

*MacDowell: Piano Concerto No. 2*
_Andre Watts - Dallas SO - Andrew Litton_


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## eljr

Songs From Liquid Days
Philip Glass (Composer), David Temple (Conductor), National Sinfonia (Orchestra)
Released: 2000
Runtime: 49:51


----------



## Gothos

HenryPenfold said:


> Hello
> 
> May I ask where you found the artwork for this upload?
> 
> Wherever possible, I like to add original/better artwork to the albums in my library (I've added this to my LPO/Bout RVW 2) but I don't seem to be able locate the good stuff!
> 
> Henry


I found it on Google under the images tab at the top of the page.My copy of that symphony is part of a boxed set,but sometimes it easier to show a picture than show the box and type the information underneath.I just make sure it's the same content ie:Boult/LPO RVW etc.


----------



## Kiki

Alfred Schnittke: Cello Concerto No. 2 
Mstislav Rostropovich / London Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa / 1991 (Sony)

Couldn't be more different from his 1st cello concerto!


----------



## eljr

A simple playlist of mine:


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition - Chamber Music I (Tempera Quartet, Jaakko Kuusisto, Marko Ylönen, Folke Gräsbeck et al, BIS, 6 CDs)
> 
> I finished the tone poems box yesterday, so chamber music here we come. Playing CD 1 now. I must admit I'm a bit skeptic, because apart from his 'Voces Intimae' string quartet, Sibelius is not really known for his chamber music, and what I remember from previous spins is that the other works left me underwhelmed. We'll see.


Just finished CD2 as well. All works for string quartet, some odds and ends, and two complete early String Quartets - all composed when he was in his early twenties. Decent works, but a far cry from the outstanding composer he was to become. Interesting though.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
La Muse et le Poète, Op. 132
Steven Isserlis, Joshua Bell
NDR Sinfonieorchester
Eschenbach*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Alfred Schnittke : piano quintet by Quatuor Molinari and Louise Bessette at the piano

Followed by the third string quartet...


----------



## eljr

...........................................


----------



## HenryPenfold

Gothos said:


> I found it on Google under the images tab at the top of the page.My copy of that symphony is part of a boxed set,but sometimes it easier to show a picture than show the box and type the information underneath.I just make sure it's the same content ie:Boult/LPO RVW etc.


Thanks - I'll work harder at it!


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Mahler* - Symphony No. 9 (1909-1910) 
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly. Decca - _1 hour 31 minutes

_This is an excellent performance. Quite broad in the outer movements - how I like it!

Demonstration class Decca sound quality, especially in this 24/192 Hi-Res Download.


----------



## Merl

Mendelssohn 4 pieces op.81
Very nice recording


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Franck
Le Chasseur maudit
Royal Scottish NO
Jean-Luc Tingaud*


----------



## eljr

...........................................


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3* 'Polish'
_London Symphony Orchestra - Igor Markevitch_


----------



## eljr

///////////////////////////////////


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Franck
Violin Sonata in A
Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

From my Maazel - The Cleveland Years box set.

CD #3 Respighi & Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## Neo Romanza

Playing yet again:

*Franck
Violin Sonata in A
Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov*










Exquisite piece and the performance is sublime.


----------



## 13hm13

Ruggiero Ricci - Complete Decca Recordings - Box Set 20CDs [Release Date: 19th Nov 2021]

CD1, 2


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Boulez
Sur Incises
Dimitri Vassilakis, Hideki Nagano, Florent Boffard, Frédérique Cambreling, Sandrine Chatron
Marianne Le Mentec, Vincent Bauer, Daniel Ciampolini, Michel Cerutti
Pierre Boulez*


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony and Chorale in music by Howard Hanson:


----------



## Bkeske

Continuing, this set is really outstanding. I have to stop ignoring some of these CD sets.

Lorin Maazel - The Cleveland Years box set.

CD #5 Glinka, Rimsky-Korsakov, & Scriabin


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano trio's
Disc 3

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## 13hm13

Holst - Orchestral Works, Volume 4: Symphony 'The Cotswolds'; A Winter Idyll; Invocation; Indra; A Moorside Suite - Guy Johnston, BBC Philharmonic, Andrew Davis


----------



## Rogerx

> 

Cui: 25 Preludes, Op. 64

Jeffrey Biegel (piano)


----------



## Gothos

Disc 8
-Missa in honorem Ssmae Trinitatis, K167
-Missae breves, K258 & K259
-Kyrie,K89
-Misericordias Domini,K222

Barbara Bonney soprano
Elisabeth von Magnus contralto
Herbert Lippert,Uwe Heilmann tenor
Alastair Miles,Gilles Cachemaille bass

Arnold Schoenberg Chor
Concertus musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos

Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Orchestre de Paris
Barenboim*










This is a first-listen to this Barenboim performance and, from what I've heard in the past, he's in his element in Debussy, which is a composer he feels a strong affinity.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Images, Books I & II
Kocsis*


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Debussy
> Images, Books I & II
> Kocsis*


I bought the box, It's a great asset having it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> I bought the box, It's a great asset having it.


Indeed. I'm not going to buy the box set, but I find Kocsis to be exceptional in Debussy and Bartók, which are really my main interests in the repertoire he's recorded.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Ravel
Shéhérazade
Véronique Gens, soprano
Orchestre National des Pays de la Loire
John Axelrod*


----------



## tortkis

Johann Nepomuk David (1895-1977): Five String Trios - David-Trio (CPO)








David was an Austrian composer, teacher of Helmut Lachenmann. These are very fine works with solid development and wonderful counterpoint.


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Symphony No. 38 "Prague"

Sir Charles Mackerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra










Berlioz: Le Corsair Overture

Sir Colin Davis, Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Malx

This weeks String Quartet thread selection.

*Czerny, String Quartet in D minor - Sheridan Ensemble.*


----------



## Rogerx

CD 1
BEETHOVEN 
Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61
Ruggiero Ricci, violin; London Philharmonic Orchestra / Sir Adrian Boult

TCHAIKOVSKY 
Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35, TH.59
Ruggiero Ricci, violin; New Symphony Orchestra / Sir Malcolm Sargent
MONO RECORDINGS


----------



## Kiki

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: 
Symphony No. 4
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam / Willem Mengelberg / 1929 (Fono Enterprise)
Symphony No. 5 
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam / Willem Mengelberg / 1928 (Fono Enterprise)

Sometimes I wonder why there are few conductors today who would take more liberty to bring out a stronger character in the music.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante

Yury Revich (violin), Libor Ježek (violin)

Czech Chamber Orchestra, Michael Halász


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Hard to find set wich is really a pity.

Symphonies No.85-86 & 87


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 3 in D minor, WAB 103
Berliners
Karajan*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos
> 
> Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


I hope the dog doesn't mistake the violin for a lamp post.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 & Waltz Suite

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part five for late morning and this afternoon.

Violin Concerto in D op.35 (1878):










Symphony no.4 in F-minor for orchestra op.36 (1877-78):










_Grand Sonata_ in G for piano op.37 (1878):










_Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.41 (1878):


----------



## Vasks

_*Symphony No. 2 (a single movement 40 minute work) from the real Vasks*_


----------



## Art Rock

I won't bother repeating the same pictures I already posted a few times.

Just finished: Mahler 8 (Solti box)
Now playing: Sibelius BIS box Chamber music I, CD 3 - string quartets including Voces Intimae.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
_Pittsburgh SO - Steinberg_


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163177


Elīna Garanča, mezzo-soprano

compilation 2013


----------



## Itullian

My favorite disc of these works.


----------



## haziz

*Kalinnikov: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2*
_National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine - Theodore Kuchar_

I think these two symphonies belong with the all time greats. I don't understand why they languish in obscurity. Gorgeous melodies, fine orchestrations and true works of genius. It is sad that the composer died young and in abject poverty. Great recording as well.


----------



## starthrower

The first symphony has remained one of my favorite works. It features some beautiful themes and pays tribute to Dvorak's famous Largo in the Adagio movement.


----------



## 13hm13

Furtwängler, The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra - Franck - Symphony In D Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Vasks: Symphony No. 3 & Cello Concerto

Marko Ylönen (cello)

Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


----------



## haziz

*Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 24 in F minor, Op. 63*
_ State Academic Symphonic Orchestra of Russia
Evgeny Svetlanov_

First time listening to this symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*

This is a very compelling recording.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 5
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)
1 Die Weihe des Hauses - Overture, Op. 124

FELIX MENDELSSOHN (1809-1847)
2 Die Hebrideen - Overture, Op. 26

GIOACHINO ROSSINI (1792-1868)
3 Guillaume Tell - Overture

JOHANNES BRAHMS (1833-1897)
4 Akademische Festouvertüre, Op. 80
5-13 Nine Hungarian Dances, WoO 1

HECTOR BERLIOZ (1803-1869)
14 Benvenuto Cellini: Overture

Berliner Philharmoniker
PAUL VAN KEMPEN


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Préludes Livre 1 & 2
L'isle joyeuse


----------



## Auferstehen

*VAUGHAN WILLIAMS R*

5 Variants of Dives and Lazarus

Comparing

LPO - Handley V
New Queen's Hall O - Wordsworth B

Mario


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Koechlin
Viola Sonata, Op. 53
Chia Chou (piano), Paul Pesthy (viola)*


----------



## eljr

SCHUBERT: SYMPHONY NO.8 / MOZART: SYMPHONY NO.41(SACD)(SHM)(ltd.)
SACD
Eugen Jochum


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Kalinnikov: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2*
> _National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine - Theodore Kuchar_
> 
> I think these two symphonies belong with the all time greats. I don't understand why they languish in obscurity. Gorgeous melodies, fine orchestrations and true works of genius. It is sad that the composer died young and in abject poverty. Great recording as well.


Completely unknown to me. Spent part of this afternoon streaming this release on Qobuz.

What glorious music!

I concur with your view that it should be better known. I have just bought it from Chandos in their Naxos sale.

Thank you for bringing this to our attention, I for one feel so pleased to have this disc in my collection now.


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: The execution of Stepan Razin, Two Krylow Fables, Intermezzi from the original version of the opera Katharina Ismailova (Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra under Michail Jurowski, Capriccio)

In spite of the high opus number (199), I find The execution of Stepan Razin one of the least interesting mature works I've heard of one of my favourite composers. I like the two Fables after Krylow (opus 4...) much better, but the best part of the CD for me is the set of five intermezzi from the opera.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part six. These works are from PIT's 'fallow period', when by all accounts his creativity nose-dived largely as a result of the fall-out from his disastrous and short-lived marriage. The elegiacal piano trio (written in memory of the recently-deceased Nikolai Rubinstein, but I can quite as easily envisage it as a personal lament echoing PIT's own woes) is the real stand-out here but perhaps this era in general gets too bad a press - even if the overall standard of PIT's output from 1879-84 isn't up to what came before or after I wouldn't dismiss it out of hand.

Piano Concerto no.2 in G op.44 (1879-80):










_Serenade in C_ for string orchestra op.48 (1880):










_Overture: 1812_ for orchestra op.49 (1880):










Piano Trio in A-minor op.50 (1881-82):










_Capriccio Italien_ for orchestra op.45 (1880):
_Elegy_ for string orchestra WoO (1884):


----------



## haziz

* Miaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, Op. 66*

_Julian Lloyd Webber (cello)
London Symphony Orchestra
Maxim Shostakovich
Recorded: 1991-09-05
Recording Venue: Abbey Road, Studio 1, London_


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> Completely unknown to me. Spent part of this afternoon streaming this release on Qobuz.
> 
> What glorious music!
> 
> I concur with your view that it should be better known. I have just bought it from Chandos in their Naxos sale.
> 
> Thank you for bringing this to our attention, I for one feel so pleased to have this disc in my collection now.


Kalinnikov did die young, of Tuberculosis, and in poverty. Unfortunately he did not leave too many compositions. The other work I would recommend is his incidental music to Tsar Boris. Maybe not as memorable as the symphonies, but a fine work nevertheless.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> * Miaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, Op. 66*
> 
> _Julian Lloyd Webber (cello)
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Maxim Shostakovich
> Recorded: 1991-09-05
> Recording Venue: Abbey Road, Studio 1, London_


Nice to see you branch out in your listening. Tchaikovsky and Dvořák are great, but there are so many other composers worth exploring.


----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> Nice to see you branch out in your listening. Tchaikovsky and Dvořák are great, but there are so many other composers worth exploring.


Agreed. However there is nothing wrong with having some favorites. Actually I have many, but do have a real soft spot for Romantic era orchestral music.


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves*
_
Sir John Barbirolli
Sinfonia of London
1962_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ginastera
Piano Concerto No. 1, Op. 28
Barbara Nissman, piano
University of Michigan Symphony Orchestra
Kenneth Kiesler*


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15

Work length 37:51
Mitsuko Uchida (soloist)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle

Uchida takes enormous care over articulation, clarity, voicing and dynamics. And this is true in the simplest passages as well as the most virtuoso...Uchida's fastidious articulateness makes... - Gramophone Magazine, March 2019 More…
Release Date: 7th Dec 2018
Catalogue No: BPHR180241
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker
Disc of the Week
Record Review
26th January 2019
Disc of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
March 2019
Editor's Choice


----------



## Kiki

Antonio Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni
Concerto Italiano / Rinaldo Alessandrini / 2002 (naïve)

A Four Seasons with an attitude!


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gustav Mahler *- Symphony No.2

Philharmonia Orchestra, Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, Otto Klemperer - 80 minutes

Recorded November 1961 & March 1962, Kingsway Hall London. EMI

I find this French EMI box set has better sound quality than my UK EMI set.

No matter how much I get involved with many different excellent recordings of this symphony, I return to Klemperer so often ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Florida, Brigg Fair*

This is a great set overall.


----------



## eljr

.......................


----------



## eljr

Suk: Asrael Symphony

Work length 58:37

Jiří Bělohlávek, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

Catalogue No: CHAN9640
Label: Chandos
First Choice
Building a Library
April 2010
First Choice


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pictures as an assortment of orchestrations.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Now this one. Early on when I got back into classical I went on a Pictures rampage, buying every different one I could find, strings, horns, concerto, etc. Haven't listened to any for years now, but very wonderful piece.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday

*Hahn
Le Bal de Béatrice d'Este
Ensemble Initium, Orchestre des Pays de Savoie
Nicolas Chalvin*










Enchanting!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Falla
El sombrero de tres picos
Teresa Berganza, mezzo-soprano
L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Ansermet*


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## eljr

Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73

Work length40:12

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1986-06-18
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin

Release Date: 2nd Jan 2008
Catalogue No: 4231422
Label: DG


----------



## eljr

Dvořák: Piano Quintet in A major, Op. 81

Work length 39:45

Menahem Pressler (piano), Emerson String Quartet (string quartet)
Recorded: 1993-04
Recording Venue: Performing Arts Center, State University Of New York, Purchase

Release Date: 1st Mar 1994
Catalogue No: 4398682
Label: DG


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Comparing the two performances. So far, they both sound great. I don't see a lot of differences except the Duitoit disc eight years ago cost me more than the Entremont download a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0013j59
For their first concert of 2022, Simon Rattle and the LSO begin with an eagerly awaited, Covid-postponed world premiere. The internationally renowned Korean-born, Berlin-based composer Unsuk Chin thought she had written her one and only violin concerto until she heard the playing of Leonidas Kavakos. The result is her Violin Concerto No. 2, 'Scherben der Stille' - 'Shards of Silence - inspired by, as she puts it, Kavakos's burningly intense and completely focused personality and unique musicianship.

Two very different 20th century masterpieces by composers close to Rattle's heart complete the programme. The inevitability of Sibelius's intense and compact final symphony in some way seems profoundly to reflect the natural world, in stark contrast to Bartók's albeit dazzling suite from his ballet The Miraculous Mandarin with its squalid and tawdry urban setting peopled by sleazy characters.

Recorded earlier this month at the Barbican Hall and introduced by Martin Handley.

Unsuk Chin: Violin Concerto No. 2, 'Scherben der Stille' 
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7
Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin (Suite)

Leonidas Kavakos (violin)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle (conductor)


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, K216

Work length 23:10

Sebastian Bohren
CHAARTS Chamber Artists
Gábor Takács-Nagy

Ensemble is full-toned and super-precise at every point...The sound that this young Swiss draws from his Guadagnini violin is full, handsome, in no way turbocharged and vividly alert to the music's... - BBC Music Magazine, October 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 18th Jun 2021
Catalogue No: AV2459
Label: Avie


----------



## 13hm13

Karajan: His First Stereo Recording: Anton Bruckner Symphony No. 8 (1944)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part seven tonight (_Orchestral Suite no.3_ and _Manfred Symphony_) and tomorrow morning (the others).

_Manfred Symphony_ in B-minor for orchestra op.58 (1885):










_Orchestral Suite no.3_ op.55 (1884):
_Orchestral Suite no.4_ [_Mozartiana_] op.61 (1887):










Symphony no.5 in E-minor for orchestra op.64 (1888):










_Hamlet_ - overture-fantasia for orchestra after William Shakespeare op.67 (1888):


----------



## eljr

Matthew Locke: The Flat Consort

Fretwork, Silas Wollston, David Miller

The uniquely delicate sound of the viol consort - wispy, almost spidery at times - is on display in the faster-moving pieces, with the performers seemingly leaning into how drastically different... - David Smith, Presto Classical, 14th January 2022 More…
Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: SIGCD696
Label: Signum

Presto Recording of the Week
14th January 2022


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, Op. 112
Sarastro Quartett*










Utterly sublime.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163193


Aida Garifullina, soprano
ORF Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien
Cornelius Meister

2017


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Reveries'*
_London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski_


----------



## Bkeske

Solti/Bartok

DECCA 7CD box of reissues. 2012

CD#2
The Miraculous Mandarin, BB 82, Op.19 (Sz. 73)
Divertimento for Strings, BB 118 (Sz. 113)
Hungarian Sketches, Sz. 97
Roumanian Folk Dances for Orchestra, BB 76 (Sz. 68)
Cantata Profana, BB.100, Sz. 94 - The Nine Splendid Stags


----------



## Tempesta

Poulenc: _Motets - Pour un temps de pénitence, pour le temps de Noël / Messe en sol majeur_


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0013htg

Building a Library on the works of Amy Beach with Katy Hamilton and Andrew McGregor plus Celebrating Haitink
Record Review

Building a Library
Katy Hamilton surveys the key works and recordings of American composer *Amy Beach* and chooses her favourite.

Born in 1867 in New Hampshire, *Amy Beach* became the first successful American female composer, and her 'Gaelic' Symphony was the first symphony to be composed by an American woman. Despite great success during her lifetime, Amy Beach's music was neglected after her death in 1944, but enjoyed a renaissance in the late 20th century.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0013htg


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Roussel
Aeneas, Op. 51
EuropaChorAkademie
Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg
Bramwell Tovey*


----------



## Joe B

Richard Hickox leading the London Symphony Orchestra in Malcolm Arnold's "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Bkeske

Chailly : Mahler - The Symphonies.

CD# 3&4
Symphonies No. 3 & 4
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

DECCA 2005


----------



## SanAntone

_Louis Moreau Gottschalk_
*Laure Favre-Kahn*


----------



## KevinW

Still St. Matthew Passion, but by Netherlands Bach Society this time. It sounds a little bit bland, so not my best version though.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 7
CSO
Abbado*










One of Abbado's best Mahler recordings along with his Chicago SO 5th and Wiener Philharmoniker 3rd. I don't care much for the remakes he did with the Berliners truth be told.


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Concert in D major for violin, piano, and string quartet

Jennifer Pike (violin) & Tom Poster (piano)

Doric String Quartet


----------



## Kiki

Frédéric Chopin: Ballade Op. 52 
Tamás Vásáry / 1993 (BBC)

"The experience of a lifetime" is how John Ogdon described Chopin's Ballade Op. 52. Poetically epic.


----------



## SanAntone

*Joplin*: _Euphonic Sounds_
William Bolcom


----------



## opus55

Brahms: String Quartets 1 and 3
Artemis Quartet


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163197


*Joseph Haydn*

Piano Sonatas, Vol. III
Nos. 1, 2, 6, 20, 22, 25, 29, 36, 44, 47, 51

Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2012


----------



## Rogerx

Lekeu: Œuvres orchestrales II

Bernard Foccroulle (organ), Marie Hallynck (cello), Carl Delbart (tuba)

Liege Philharmonic Orchestra, Orchestre Royal des Guides, Namur Symphonic Choir, Pierre Bartholomee, Norbert H. J. Nozy


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Simple Symphony
Britten Quartet*


----------



## Gothos

Disc 6
Concerti Grossi Opus 6
Nos.9-12


----------



## 13hm13

Franck , Munch , Boston Symphony - Symphony In D Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard

Every unorthodox texture, ostinato and accompaniment makes its mark…It's good to have a focused, youthful chorus, in the shape of men from Sweden's Lund University, rather than the usual wall... - BBC Music Magazine, September 2019, 5 out of 5 stars


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Saint-Saëns
Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 61
Andrew Wan, violin
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal
Kent Nagano*



















A little background information on this work:

Saint-Saëns composed a number of concertos, among them two for cello, five for piano, and three for violin. As he had the Violin Concerto in A major, Op. 28 (1859), and the Introduction and Rondo capriccioso, Op. 28 (1863), Saint-Saëns composed the Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 61, for the virtuoso violinist Pablo de Sarasate (1844-1908). Sarasate gave the first performance of the work at one of the composer's many Monday soirées in 1880, the year Saint-Saëns completed the piece.

As in all the pieces Saint-Saëns composed for Sarasate, the Violin Concerto No. 3 frequently allows the soloist to display technical prowess; however, the piece requires refined musicality, as well. The Third Concerto stands out among Saint-Saëns' works in the genre because it reverts to a format with three clearly separated movements.

The concerto begins without an orchestral introduction; instead, only quietly rumbling chords that provide a harmonic background for the harsh violin theme can be heard. As the first movement progresses, it reveals itself as a very dramatic essay, contrasting passionate, effusive sections with more gentle passages. With a basic outline of sonata form, the movement features a first theme that conveys a sense of yearning and searching through numerous accents and an apparent lack of direction. After a few flashy flourishes from the soloist, the full orchestra powerfully re-states parts of the main theme, creating a transition to the contrasting, lyrical secondary theme. Fragmentation and thematic transformation propel the movement toward a rousing conclusion.

For the second movement, Saint-Saëns composed a barcarolle in which the violin and woodwinds exchange material. The key, B flat major, is striking in that it is a half step below that of the first movement. The melodies are Italianate in this 6/8 time movement, marked Andantino quasi Allegretto. Judging from Sarasate's own compositions, the second movement of Saint-Saëns' concerto is well suited to the violinist's elegant style. The excellent close features a violin line of harmonics that climbs to the stratosphere and seems to disappear.

Surprisingly, a slow introduction, which one might expect to open the first movement of a symphony or concerto, precedes the finale. Marked Molto moderato e maestoso, the introduction, with its coarse violin part alternating with busy orchestral passages, avoids the key of the movement, B minor. After reaching the dominant, the tempo shifts to Allegro non troppo and the movement begins. Throughout the finale, the orchestra is more involved in the musical argument than it is in the previous movements. The opening, leaping theme with triplets contrasts with a rising scale that is the secondary idea, and at the center of the movement can be heard an elegant, cantabile section in G major in which the orchestra takes a leading role. Occasionally the movement takes on a "gypsy" flavor before a return of the leaping theme leads to a change to B major, a brief, chorale-like passage for the orchestra and flashy conclusion in the new key.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: La cetra - 12 concerti, Op. 9, etc.

Iona Brown, Neil Black, Celia Nicklin

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

Vivaldi: Concerto in D minor for Two Oboes, RV 535
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 1 in C major RV 181a
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 10 in G major RV 300
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 11 in C minor RV 198a
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 5 in A minor RV 358
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 6 in A major RV 348
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 7 in B flat major RV 359
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 8 in D minor RV 238
Vivaldi: Concerto No. 9 in B flat major RV 530
Vivaldi: Flautino Concerto in C major, RV443
Vivaldi: La cetra - 12 concerti, Op. 9


----------



## Art Rock

Edward Gregson (1945): Blazon, Clarinet Concerto, Stepping Out, Violin Concerto (BBC Philharmonic, Martyn Brabbins, Olivier Charlier, Michael Collins, Chandos)

Played earlier this morning. Bought it some time ago primarily for the clarinet concerto, but it is all good, if not essential.

Now playing:










Franz Schubert: The Hyperion Schubert Edition 26 (John Mark Ainsley, Richard Jackson, Christine Schafer, Graham Johnson, Hyperion)

Another Schubertiade, this time focusing on the year 1826 - so many of his masterpieces. I really like this format of a number of singers sharing the limelight on one album.


----------



## Baxi

*Richard Wagner

Tristan und Isolde

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
1972*


----------



## Marinera

*Sarasate - Music for Violin and Orchestra 4*

Tianwa Yang (violin), Orquesta Sinfónica de Navarra, Ernest Martínez Izquierdo


----------



## Chilham

Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphoses on a Theme by Carl Maria von Weber

Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony










Bartók: String Quartet No. 6

Heath Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Musikalisches Opfer

This is one of my favorite works by Bach


----------



## haziz




----------



## Marinera

Lalo - Concertante Works for Violin, Cello & Piano, disk 3

Jean-Jacques Kantorow, Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège; Nathanaël Gouin - piano, Elina Buksha - violin

Concerto Russe Op.29 & Piano concerto in F minor


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part eight for this afternoon after an hour in the fresh air.

_The Sleeping Beauty_ - ballet in a prologue and three acts op.66 (1888-89):










_Souvenir de Florence_ in D-minor for string sextet op.70 (1890 - rev. 1891-92):


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

John Neschling


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Returning to this fine collection


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Tcherepnin - Piano Concertos

Noriko Ogawa (piano)

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

English Suite No.6 BWV 811
French Suite No.5 BWV 816
Prelude and Fugue No.15 BWV 860 (wtc)
Prelude and Fugue No. 39 BWV 884 (wtc)


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Thomas - Overture to "Raymond" (Paray/Mercury)
Gounod - Saint Cecilia Mass (Hartemann/Angel)*


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163212


*Claudio Monteverdi*

Vespers 1610

Carolyn Sampson and Rebecca Outram, soprano
Daniel Auchincloss and Nicholas Mulroy, high tenor
Charles Daniels and James Gilchrist, tenor
Peter Harvey, Robert Evans, and Robert MacDonald, bass

Choir of the King's Consort
The King's Consort
Robert King, conductor

2006


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Yundi (piano/conductor), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## eljr

And the Sun Darkened

Music for Passiontide

New York Polyphony

Not surprisingly, this is unrelentingly austere stuff. If, however, choral gloom is your bag, it is also an imaginatively programmed recital, immaculately sung and recorded in superb sound. - BBC Music Magazine, June 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 2nd Apr 2021
Catalogue No: BIS2277
Label: BIS
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> *Messiaen*
> 
> Returning to this fine collection


One of the best Messiaen recordings ever released, in my opinion ..........


----------



## eljr

Brahms: Symphony No. 2 & Academic Festival Overture

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt

Blomstedt takes a decidedly autumnal view of Brahms's Second Symphony - and he has every right to do so...His lingering account of the first movement alone occupies well over 20 minutes…With... - BBC Music Magazine, June 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 23rd Apr 2021
Catalogue No: PTC5186851
Label: Pentatone
Length: 54 minutes
Orchestral Choice
BBC Music Magazine
June 2021
Orchestral Choice
Nominated - Symphonic Music
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Symphonic Music


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> One of the best Messiaen recordings ever released, in my opinion ..........


I agree ,it is an exciting performance.


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Symphony No. 14 'liechtenstein Suite'; Piano Concerto No. 1 'tirol'; Echorus

Martin James Bartlett (piano), LGT Young Soloists, Alexander Gilman

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: OMM0161
Runtime 56:00


----------



## Rogerx

Glière & Glazunov: Concertos

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Richard Bonynge (piano), Osian Ellis (harp), Josef Sivo (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Horst Stein

Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82
Glière: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra, Op. 82
Glière: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in E flat major Op. 74
Grechaninov: Lullaby, Op. 108
Stravinsky: Pastorale


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Violin Sonata in G major
Ibragimova / Tiberghien*


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition - Chamber Music I (Tempera Quartet, Jaakko Kuusisto, Marko Ylönen, Folke Gräsbeck et al, BIS, 6 CDs)

CD 4 right now. Piano trios. Mainly 'nice' music, but the last composition, the Piano Trio Nr. 2 in A minor 'Haftrask' JS207 from 1886 (he was 21), is actually a pretty good (but far from brilliant) piece of romantic chamber music.


----------



## eljr

Bach, Handel

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon

A thoughtful assembly of music depicting affliction and repentance on the one hand and joy and desire on the other. The recording finds Sabine Devieilhe on sparkling form. Bach and Handel do... - BBC Music Magazine, January 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 5th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: 9029667786
Label: Erato
Length: 83 minutes

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
December 2021
Recording of the Month

Presto Editor's Choice
November 2021
Choral & Song Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2022
Choral & Song Choice


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Pénélope & Pelléas et Mélisande, Chausson: Symphonie & Dukas: L'apprenti sorcier

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Ernest Ansermet

Chausson: Symphony in B flat major, Op. 20
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 80
Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 80 (suite)
Fauré: Penelope
Fauré: Prelude to Penelope


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## Malx

From time to time I just have to listen to Uncle Otto - I was prompted by Henry's playing of Mahler 2 from the same source earlier today - so thanks H.

*Beethoven, Symphonies 2 & 4 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*

I know my tastes are weird at times but these are two of my favourite Beethoven Symphonies.


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Songs

Martin Achrainer (baritone), Maki Namekawa (piano)

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: OMM0160
Runtime: 44:00


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> From time to time I just have to listen to Uncle Otto - I was prompted by Henry's playing of Mahler 2 from the same source earlier today - so thanks H.
> 
> *Beethoven, Symphonies 2 & 4 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*
> 
> I know my tastes are weird at times but these are two of my favourite Beethoven Symphonies.


Weird? 2 & 4 are astonishing 'gateway' symphonies and superb in their own right ......


----------



## Malx

A really enjoyable disc, played with energy and gusto.

*Mendelssohn, String Quartets Op 44 1&2 + Op 81 - Henschel Quartet.*


----------



## eljr

Tabuh-tabuhan

The Music of Colin McPhee

Esprit Orchestra, Alex Pauk

Catalogue No: SMCD5181
Label: CBC
Series: SM 5000
Length: 70 minutes


----------



## Art Rock

Rodion Shchedrin: Piano concertos 1-3 (USSR Symphony Orchestra, Eugeni Svetlanov, Rodion Shchedrin, Nikolai Petrov, Russian Disc)

Russian live recordings from the seventies of pretty good sound quality. The first (1954, re-orchestrated 1973) is a rather generic late romantic concerto of the 'in one ear out the other' quality. The second (1966) is far more interesting, featuring a somewhat somber solo piano introduction before the interaction with the orchestra starts. The overall soundscape is clearly more modern (likely serial, especially in the piano lines) and manages to keep my attention focused throughout. One of the better piano concertos from the time after the two Shostakovich ones. The third from 1973 is named "Variations and Theme". I find it clearly less convincing than the second to be honest - but far better than the first.


----------



## KevinW

George Szell and Cleveland Orchestra playing Beethoven Symphony No. 7 Allegretto. Brilliant sound!


----------



## SanAntone

*Handel*: _Complete Violin Sonatas_






℗ harmonia mundi usa

Released on: 2006-01-10

Artist: Andrew Manze
Artist: Richard Egarr


----------



## eljr

Suk: Pohádka, Op. 16

Work length 30:09

Jiří Bělohlávek, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

CHAN9640
Label: Chandos
First Choice
Building a Library
April 2010
First Choice


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pyotr Tchaikovsky - various works part nine of nine for the rest of today. It's a pity that the Naxos sleevenotes make no mention as to who made the the string orchestra arrangement of the sextet or when it was done. It was a good idea, anyway - I think the sonorities and textures of the work are well-suited to the increased number of players.

_Souvenir de Florence_ in D-minor for string sextet op.70, posth. arr. for string orchestra by ???? (orig. 1890 and rev. 1891-92 - arr. ????):










_The Nutcracker_ - ballet in two acts with overture op.71 (1892):










_Allegro brillante_ for piano and orchestra in E-flat [a.k.a. Piano Concerto no.3] op.posth.75 (1893):










Symphony no.6 in B-minor for orchestra op.74 (1893):


----------



## eljr

Rasi: La cetra di sette corde

Francesco Cera, Riccardo Pisani (soloist), Giovanni Bellini, Silvia De Maria, Chiara Granata

Ensemble Arte Musica

Release Date: 29th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: A492
Label: Arcana
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

This is normally the time of year that I focus on Russian music. So, I am beginning this year's exploration today with Tchaikovsky.

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Symphony No. 4 in F minor, op. 36
Francesca da Rimini, op. 32: Symphonic Fantasia after Dante

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21

Work length 24:41

Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle

These performances are intensely alive and immensely invigorating. - BBC Music Magazine, July 2016, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 29th Apr 2016
Catalogue No: BPHR160091
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker

Presto Recording of the Week
13th May 2016
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
July 2016
Disc of the month
Winner - Musique Symphonique
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2016
Winner - Musique Symphonique

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016


----------



## Kiki

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 (1894 Original Version. Ed. Nowak 1951)
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky / 1980 Live (Melodiya)

Uncompromising classicist.


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvořák
String Quartet no.10 in E flat major, op.51
String Quartet no.11 in C major, op.61
Quartet Movement in F major 









Panocha Quartet *


----------



## 13hm13

Thx much for that Bruckner / Mravinsky suggestion in prev. post!

I like AB 8 best so I sought out Bruckner 8 / Mravinsky ....

June 1959 (mono) ...


----------



## eljr

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Hans Sitt: Violin Concerto No.1 In B Flat, K.207

Work length 20:28

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Hans Sitt (cadenzor)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Anne-Sophie Mutter
Recorded: 2005-07-06
Recording Venue: Abbey Road, Studio 1, London

Release Date: 1st Nov 2005
Catalogue No: 4775925
Label: DG


----------



## eljr

Some interesting sounds I placed in my queue.


----------



## Bkeske

Doric String Quartet :

Britten - String Quartet No. 1, Op. 25 (1941) In D Major / Three Divertimenti (1933-36) For String Quartet / String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94 (1975) To Hans Keller / String Quartet No. 2, Op. 36 (1945) In C Major For Mrs J.L. Behrend

Purcell - Fantasias (1680) In Four Parts

Chandos 2CD set. 2019


----------



## opus55

Verdi: Rigoletto, Act 2 and 3


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J.S. Bach*
Les Voix Humaines - consort of viols
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Bkeske

Reinhard Seifried conducts Mendelssohn - Symphonies No. 1 & No. 5 "Reformation". National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland. NAXOS 1995, German release


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends & Pohjola's Daughter

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## tortkis

Darius Milhaud: String Quartet No. 14 & 15, Octet, Etudes - Quatuor Parisii (Naïve)


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven: Violin Concerto 
Itzhak Perlman, Carlo Maria Giulini, Philharmonia Orchestra 
EMI Classics - 5 66900 2, EMI Classics - 7243 5 66900 2 8, Great Recordings Of The Century
CD, Album, Remastered, Stereo, Europe, 1998.


----------



## opus55

Joachim Raff: Symphony No.9


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire recording:










Of course, these are Saint-Saëns workhorses, but they are sensationally performed here.


----------



## 13hm13

Franck - Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic - Symphony In D Minor


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Gotterdammerung


----------



## Rogerx

Bach : The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 2

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## Gothos

................


----------



## Art Rock

Max Reger: Complete organ works (Kurt Rapf, MPS, 14 CD's)

For me Reger is the most outstanding organ music composer after Bach. This is a complete overview recorded in the seventies, which I picked up at bargain price a few months ago. Started the day with the final CD's from this box (13 and 14).


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Death and the Maiden/ String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D804 'Rosamunde'
Takács Quartet


----------



## Kiki

Two contemporary composers whom I think are accessible, real deals.

Unsuk Chin: Double Concerto for Piano, Percussion and Ensemble 
Dimitri Vassilakis, piano; Samuel Favre, percussion / Ensemble Intercontemporain / Stefan Asbury / 2003 Live (DG)










Xiaogang Ye: Mount E'mei for Violin, Percussion and Orchestra 
Wei Lu, violin; Shengnan Hu, percussion / Royal Scottish National Orchestra / Gilbert Varga / 2018 (Naxos)


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: Complete symphonies 1-9 (Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti, London, 10 CDs)

Apparently today is closing boxes today. After finalizing the box of Reger organ works, I am now playing Solti's take on Mahler's 9th to close out this box.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 7 /8/12

Hanover Band
Roy Goodman


----------



## Chilham

Lined up for this afternoon:










Janáček: Jenůfa (Symphonic Suite)

Tomáš Netopil, Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra










Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta

Sir Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra










Poulenc: Gloria

Mariss Jansons, Netherlands Radio Choir, Concertgebouworkest, Luba Orgonasova


----------



## haziz

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53178

*Herbert Blomstedt conducts Sibelius and Brahms*

"Conducting is a good profession to grow old in, because it's always a challenge, and you need challenges when you get older", said Herbert Blomstedt, born in 1927, who is continuing his long-standing collaboration with the Berliner Philharmoniker with undiminished energy and vitality. On this programme *Sibelius's* dark, mist-shrouded *Fourth Symphony* is contrasted with *Brahms's Third*.

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert Blomstedt_

*Johannes Brahms* and *Jean Sibelius* were both not only sparing with their words, but were also of the conviction that programmes should be dispensed with when composing symphonies. Even without extra-musical references, each of their contributions to the genre has a strong individual character.

*Brahms* conducted his *F major Symphony* himself in a concert of the Berliner Philharmoniker shortly after its premiere in 1884 - according to the archives "from the original manuscript", since it was not printed until several months later. The character of the work is marked by its shifts between major and minor. The strong contrast between the dramatic impact of the outer movements and the intermezzo character of the middle ones is also what makes the symphony so appealing.

*Sibelius's Fourth Symphony*, considered by many to be his most important, is characterised by fragmentary motifs, dissonant harmonies and an underlying tragic mood. While Brahms's Third fades away quietly, Sibelius's Fourth breaks off abruptly at the end.

*Herbert Blomstedt* has been a regular guest with the Berliner Philharmoniker for many years. After unforgettable performances of symphonies by Bruckner, works by Beethoven and the First Symphony by Brahms, among others, he is here with the orchestra for the first time as an interpreter of Sibelius.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53178


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini & Plantade: Requiems pour Louis XVI et Marie-Antoinette

Le Concert Spirituel, Hervé Niquet


----------



## HerbertNorman

Another one in my *Alfred Schnittke* Marathon this week:

*Concerto Grosso no. 1*

Gidon Kremer (violin), Tatiana Grindenko (violin), Yuri Smirnov (harpsichord & prepared piano), Yuri Smirnov (piano)

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Heinrich Schiff


----------



## elgar's ghost

Road-testing a new acquisition right now. I did have my eye intermittently on this work for a number of years, so I was happy to at last snare a pristine copy of this long out-of-print recording after noticing that the price had unexpectedly plummeted.

Max's operas are a diverse bunch. The story here is based on an old Welsh legend, but now with a modern dystopian setting. A synopsis can be found on the link below:

https://www.boosey.com/pages/opera/moreDetails?musicID=7058

_The Doctor of Myddfai_ - opera in two acts [Libretto: David Pountney] (1995):

Leading cast: Paul Whelan (The Doctor), Lisa Tyrrell (The Child), Gwynne Howell (The Ruler), Elizabeth Vaughan (1st Official), Ann Howard (2nd Official), Nan Christie (3rd Official/Security Officer), Deborah Parry-Edwards (A Secretary).

The Welsh National Opera Orchestra and Chorus, conducted by Richard Armstrong,


----------



## Rogerx

Danzes argentinas & Piano Sonata 1

François‐Xavier Poizat (piano)


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 3 & 5;
Symphony No. 29

Sebastian Bohren, Chaarts Chamber Artists & Gabor Takacs-Nagy

Ensemble is full-toned and super-precise at every point...The sound that this young Swiss draws from his Guadagnini violin is full, handsome, in no way turbocharged and vividly alert to the music's... - BBC Music Magazine, October 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 18th Jun 2021
Catalogue No: AV2459
Label: Avie
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## eljr

haziz said:


> https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53178
> 
> *Herbert Blomstedt conducts Sibelius and Brahms*
> 
> "Conducting is a good profession to grow old in, because it's always a challenge, and you need challenges when you get older", said Herbert Blomstedt, born in 1927, who is continuing his long-standing collaboration with the Berliner Philharmoniker with undiminished energy and vitality. On this programme *Sibelius's* dark, mist-shrouded *Fourth Symphony* is contrasted with *Brahms's Third*.
> 
> _Berliner Philharmoniker
> Herbert Blomstedt_
> 
> *Johannes Brahms* and *Jean Sibelius* were both not only sparing with their words, but were also of the conviction that programmes should be dispensed with when composing symphonies. Even without extra-musical references, each of their contributions to the genre has a strong individual character.
> 
> *Brahms* conducted his *F major Symphony* himself in a concert of the Berliner Philharmoniker shortly after its premiere in 1884 - according to the archives "from the original manuscript", since it was not printed until several months later. The character of the work is marked by its shifts between major and minor. The strong contrast between the dramatic impact of the outer movements and the intermezzo character of the middle ones is also what makes the symphony so appealing.
> 
> *Sibelius's Fourth Symphony*, considered by many to be his most important, is characterised by fragmentary motifs, dissonant harmonies and an underlying tragic mood. While Brahms's Third fades away quietly, Sibelius's Fourth breaks off abruptly at the end.
> 
> *Herbert Blomstedt* has been a regular guest with the Berliner Philharmoniker for many years. After unforgettable performances of symphonies by Bruckner, works by Beethoven and the First Symphony by Brahms, among others, he is here with the orchestra for the first time as an interpreter of Sibelius.
> 
> https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53178


Good idea! I marked this to view later. :tiphat:

I have not yet played this.


----------



## Baxi

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)

Symphony No.1 'Winter Daydreams'
Symphony No.2 'Little Russian'

London Symphony Orchestra
Igor Markevitch
1966

From this set:*


----------



## Rogerx

CD 10 Haydn
Symphony No. 82 in C major, Hob. I:82 'L'Ours' (The Bear)
Symphony No. 83 in G minor, Hob. I:83 'La Poule' (The Hen)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD1


----------



## eljr

Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 1

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Alan Gilbert

Release Date: 21st Jan 2022
Catalogue No: BPHR2101543
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker
Runtime: 20:15


----------



## haziz

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129

Peter Bruns (cello)
Mendelssohn Kammerorchester Leipzig
Jurgen Bruns

Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 33

Peter Bruns (cello)
Mendelssohn Kammerorchester Leipzig
Jurgen Bruns

Volkmann: Andante with Variations for three cellos

Jakob Stepp, Gregor Nowak (cellos), Peter Bruns (cello)
Mendelssohn Kammerorchester Leipzig
Jurgen Bruns

Schumann: Abendlied (No. 12 from Klavierstücke für kleine und große Kinder, Op. 85)

arr. P. Bruns
Peter Bruns (cello)
Mendelssohn Kammerorchester Leipzig
Jurgen Bruns

Volkmann: Chant du Troubadour, Op. 10

Annegret Kuttner (piano), Peter Bruns (cello)
Mendelssohn Kammerorchester Leipzig
Jurgen Bruns

Volkmann: Capriccio, Op. 74

Annegret Kuttner (piano), Peter Bruns (cello)
Mendelssohn Kammerorchester Leipzig
Jurgen Bruns

Volkmann: Romance in E major, Op. 7

Annegret Kuttner (piano), Peter Bruns (cello)
Mendelssohn Kammerorchester Leipzig
Jurgen Bruns

Schumann: Abendlied (No. 12 from Klavierstücke für kleine und große Kinder, Op. 85)

arr. P . Casals
Annegret Kuttner (piano), Peter Bruns (cello)
Mendelssohn Kammerorchester Leipzig
Jurgen Bruns


----------



## haziz

Baxi said:


> View attachment 163234
> 
> 
> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
> 
> Symphony No.1 'Winter Daydreams'
> Symphony No.2 'Little Russian'
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Igor Markevitch
> 1966
> 
> From this set:*
> View attachment 163235


A great recording of two Tchaikovsky symphonic masterpieces. One of my favorite recordings of these underrated beautiful symphonies.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163237


*Howard Blake*

Flute Concerto, op. 493a
Clarinet Concerto, op. 329a
Bassoon Concerto, op. 607
Serenade for Wind Octet, op. 419

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner

2013


----------



## Vasks

_A mix of CDs & LPs in order to explore a "wee" bit of a theme_

*Jean Berger - Short Overture (Flagello/Peters International LP)
Cecil Effinger - Little Symphony #1 (Rozsnyai/Columbia LP)
Houston Bright - Three Short Dances (American Woodwind Qnt/Golden Crest LP)
John Adams - A Short Ride on a Fast Machine (de Waart/Nonesuch CD)
George Perle - Short Sonata (Borsikin/New World CD)
Aaron Copland - Short Symphony (composer/Columbia LP) *


----------



## eljr

Schubert: Death and the Maiden

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin)

The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra

This must have been an enthralling concert. It's almost impossible to imagine Schubert's Death and the Maiden in a string orchestral arrangement better played, with Kopatchinskaja a dynamic leader... - BBC Music Magazine, February 2017, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 21st Oct 2016
Catalogue No: ALPHA265
Label: Alpha
Length: 59 minutes
Best Chamber Music/Small Ensemble Performance
Grammy Awards
60th Awards (2017)
Best Chamber Music/Small Ensemble Performance


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, 2, 3 & 4

Wilhelm Backhaus (piano)


----------



## Marinera

Vladimir Sofronitsky plays Schubert


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - symphonies, concertos and various other orchestral works. Part one during the rest of this afternoon.

For the symphonies I'm going to run with the man our ol' buddy David Hurwitz once described as a "tiresome quack" (although I think on that particular occasion Hurwitz was referring to Norrington _vis-à-vis_ his Mahler 2 with the Stuttgart RSO). I can't say that Norrington in general or the idiosyncrasy quotient of the Beethoven cycle with his own London Classical Players in particular have ever rattled my cage but it's not difficult for me to appreciate why his ethos can prompt such strong feelings in others.

Piano Concerto no.1 in C op.15 (1795 - rev. by 1800):
Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat op.19 (bet. 1797-99 - rev. by 1801):










_Romance no.2_ in F for violin and orchestra op.50 (1798): ***

(*** played by David Oistrakh with the Royal PO conducted by Sir Eugene Goossens)










Symphony no.1 in C op.21 (by 1800):


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 1, 2, 3 & 4
> 
> Wilhelm Backhaus (piano)
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 30, 31 & 32
> 
> Wilhelm Backhaus (piano)


Mono or Stereo


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition - Chamber Music I (Tempera Quartet, Jaakko Kuusisto, Marko Ylönen, Folke Gräsbeck et al, BIS, 6 CDs)

Finished this box with CD's 5 (Piano trios, continued) and 6 (Piano quartet, plus a quartet for violin, cello and piano four hands, and some shorter works). Accomplished works but a far cry from the brilliant masterpieces we know him for. Soit.


----------



## 13hm13

GIESEKING Experimental stereo Beethoven Emperor, plus Concerto No. 4 (1944/51) - PASC390


----------



## Bourdon

*Les Percussions de Strasbourg*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Ma mère l'oye
Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire
André Cluytens*


----------



## eljr

.............................................


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163241


*Antonio Vivaldi*

Stabat Mater, RV 621
Concerti Sacri, RV 556, 554a, 579
Clarae Stellae, Scintillate, RV 625

Sara Mingardo, contralto
Concerto Italiano
Rinaldo Alessandrini, director

2002


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> Mono or Stereo


Mono, sorry I forgot to mention that :angel:


----------



## haziz

* Miaskovsky: Symphony No.21* in F minor Op.51 : Andante sostenuto
_
State Academic Symphonic Orchestra of Russia
Evgeny Svetlanov_


----------



## starthrower

Live recordings from 2017 and 2019. I think some of these performances are on the Frankfurt Radio Symphony YT channel.


----------



## KevinW

Bruckner Symphony No. 7 with Karajan and BPO.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 19

Bruckner Symphony No. 8
Wiener Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## Dimace

Right now:* Debussy, Ravel & Pierre *for the French music fans & lovers. Great set from Japan and quite rare.


----------



## Bourdon

*Borodin*

Symphony No.2
Symphony No.3
Prince Igor
In the steppes of Central Asia


----------



## Baxi

*Howard Hanson

Symphony No.3
Merry Mount Suite

Seattle Symphony 
Gerard Schwarz
1990*

*(Previously released on Delos)*


----------



## starthrower

A diverse program from Bach to Berio. I've had the good fortune to attend some of his concerts over the years.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43*

_ Hallé Orchestra
Mark Elder_


----------



## eljr

I listened to this the other day and enjoyed it. Today I am listening very discerningly with headphones.


----------



## eljr

Hallgato

Ferenc Snetberger, Keller Quartett

The guitar's intimate sound seduces the listener from the start. The rasp of fingers on strings and frets is so close, it's as though the listener is leaning against guitarist Ferenc Snétberger's... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2021, 3 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 12th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: 3519395
Series: New Series
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring
*

This recording takes the Rite into a lyrical reading. It isn't very violent; it's actually quite nice.


----------



## opus55

Bohuslav Martinu: String Quartets Nos 1 and 2
Martinu Quartet


----------



## Malx

Some days the music picks itself, unfortunately this is one of those days.

*Fauré, Requiem - Gilles Cachemaille (bass-baritone), Catherine Bott (soprano), Monteverdi Choir, Salisbury Cathedral Boy Choristers, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, John Eliot Gardiner.*


----------



## Itullian

Goldbergs for string quartet.
Excellent. Great sound and playing.


----------



## eljr

.................................


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tippett, Symphony No. 4*

I haven't spent much time with this composer. This recording was 99 cents at a thrift store, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## eljr

................................


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Some days the music picks itself, unfortunately this is one of those days.


I hope everything is okay with you.


----------



## Malx

Next.

*J S Bach, Cantata BWV8 'Liebster Gott, wann werd ich sterben?' - Thomas Guthrie (bass), Mark Padmore (tenor), Katherine Fuge (soprano), Robin Tyson (alto), Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, Sir John Eliot Gardiner.*


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> I hope everything is okay with you.


I'm ok thanks Manxfeeder - just that someone in the extented family who had been ill for some time passed today.

Life can be a right b****r at times.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - symphonies, concertos and various other orchestral works part two to end the day with.

Piano Concerto no.3 in C-minor op.37 (c. 1800):










Music for the ballet _The Creatures of Prometheus_ op.43 (1801):










Symphony no.2 in D op.36 (bet. 1801-02):










_Romance no.1_ in G for violin and orchestra op.40 (1802): ***

(*** played by David Oistrakh with the Royal PO conducted by Sir Eugene Goossens)


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> I'm ok thanks Manxfeeder - just that someone in the extented family who had been ill for some time passed today.
> 
> Life can be a right b****r at times.


I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## haziz

Malx said:


> Next.
> 
> *J S Bach, Cantata BWV8 'Liebster Gott, wann werd ich sterben?' - Thomas Guthrie (bass), Mark Padmore (tenor), Katherine Fuge (soprano), Robin Tyson (alto), Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, Sir John Eliot Gardiner.*


It is interesting that they licensed Steve McCurry's photo of Sharbat Gula ("Afghan Girl") for the cover art. Googling the recording series, it looks like they licensed a whole series of portraits from either McCurry or National Geographic.


----------



## haziz

Malx said:


> Some days the music picks itself, unfortunately this is one of those days.
> 
> *Fauré, Requiem - Gilles Cachemaille (bass-baritone), Catherine Bott (soprano), Monteverdi Choir, Salisbury Cathedral Boy Choristers, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, John Eliot Gardiner.*


Condolences on your loss.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163256


*Charles-François Gounod*

Symphony No. 1 in D major
Symphony No. 2 in E flat major

Iceland Symphony Orchestra
Yan Pascal Tortelier

2019


----------



## RockyIII

Malx said:


> I'm ok thanks Manxfeeder - just that someone in the extented family who had been ill for some time passed today.
> 
> Life can be a right b****r at times.


I'm sorry to hear the sad news. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Itullian

Malx said:


> I'm ok thanks Manxfeeder - just that someone in the extented family who had been ill for some time passed today.
> 
> Life can be a right b****r at times.


Very sorry to hear that. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Malx said:


> I'm ok thanks Manxfeeder - just that someone in the extented family who had been ill for some time passed today.
> 
> Life can be a right b****r at times.


My condolences to you and the family


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> I'm ok thanks Manxfeeder - just that someone in the extented family who had been ill for some time passed today.
> 
> Life can be a right b****r at times.


Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Kiki

Malx said:


> I'm ok thanks Manxfeeder - just that someone in the extented family who had been ill for some time passed today.
> 
> Life can be a right b****r at times.


Sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.

I heard R. Strauss' Tod und Verklärung for the first time within days when one of my family passed away. That was some 40 years ago. Since then, I have always had a strange feeling towards the idea of listening to this piece. It is not negative like I don't want to listen to it, nor being superstitious that listening to it would cause something bad to happen. After all the music of Tod und Verklärung isn't really negative. It is just a strange feeling that I'm unable to put into words.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> I'm ok thanks Manxfeeder - just that someone in the extented family who had been ill for some time passed today.
> 
> Life can be a right b****r at times.


It's never easy, even when it's expected. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## elgar's ghost

My condolences too, Malx.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Some days the music picks itself, unfortunately this is one of those days.
> 
> *Fauré, Requiem - Gilles Cachemaille (bass-baritone), Catherine Bott (soprano), Monteverdi Choir, Salisbury Cathedral Boy Choristers, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, John Eliot Gardiner.*


Condolences Malx.


----------



## Joe B

Bruno Turner leading Ensemble Pro Cantione Antiqua, London in music by Orlandus Lassus:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163257


*Franz Joseph Haydn*

String Quartets
op. 20 no. 4 "The Sun"
op. 33 no. 2 "The Joke"
op. 33 no. 3 "The Bird
op. 55 no. 2 "Razor"
op. 64 no. 5 "The Lark"
op. 76 no. 3 "The Emperor"

The Lindsays

1988-1998, compilation 1998


----------



## Bkeske

Digging through my CD's of late, remembered this wonderful performance and recording.

Fabio Bonizzoni, harpsichord and conducts Handel - Le Cantate Per Il Cardinal Ottoboni. La Risonanza. Glossa 2007. Recorded at the English Church, Den Haag, Holland, in January 2007. Beautiful recording.


----------



## Bkeske

Malx said:


> I'm ok thanks Manxfeeder - just that someone in the extented family who had been ill for some time passed today.
> 
> Life can be a right b****r at times.


Thoughts and prayers to you, your family and friends. Condolences Malx.


----------



## Bkeske

CD #2 of my Royal Concertgebouw Anthology #3 box. 1960-1970.


----------



## tortkis

Weinberg: Chamber Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3, East-West Chamber Orchestra / Rostislav Krimer (Naxos)


----------



## SanAntone

eljr said:


> Hallgato
> 
> Ferenc Snetberger, Keller Quartett


Thank you for posting this record. I had not heard of *Ferenc Snetberger* before, and enjoyed this one and I'm sure others very much.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 5 Haydn
Symphony No. 44 in E minor, Hob. I:44 'Trauer-Symphonie' (Mourning)
Symphony No. 49 in F minor, Hob. I:49 'La Passione' (Passion)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## Bkeske

Another from the Royal Concertgebouw Anthology #3 box. 1960-1970. CD #6


----------



## RockyIII

Rogerx said:


> CD 5 Haydn
> Symphony No. 44 in E minor, Hob. I:44 'Trauer-Symphonie' (Mourning)
> Symphony No. 49 in F minor, Hob. I:49 'La Passione' (Passion)
> 
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
> SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


It seems like you always get new releases over there before we do here in the US. I ordered that new box set a couple of weeks ago, and now they say it won't be released until January 28. I hope you are enjoying it.


----------



## Rogerx

RockyIII said:


> It seems like you always get new releases over there before we do here in the US. I ordered that new box set a couple of weeks ago, and now they say it won't be released until January 28. I hope you are enjoying it.


I have a direct line....:angel: and yes, it's a wonderful box, brings back memories.


----------



## Joe B

Kim Arnesen's "Magnificat" performed by girls choir Nidarosdomens jentekor and string ensemble TrondheimSolistene:







*24/96 FLAC*


----------



## opus55

Penderecki: Violin Concerto No.2
Anne-Sophie Mutter
London Symphony Orchestra | Krzysztof Penderecki










Veracini: Overtures Nos. 1-3, 4, 6
Musica Antiqua Koln | Reinhard Goebel


----------



## KevinW

A very, very beautiful aria from Mozart Magic Flute: Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd schön (This Image Is Enchantingly Lovely). 
By a genius Mozartian lyric tenor, Fritz Wunderlich. However, a tragical coincidence--just like Mozart himself, he also died at the age of 35. I can't imagine how accomplished he will be if he could live longer. Maybe a shorter life makes people genius.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione

Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Frank Braley (piano)

Britten: Sonata for cello and piano in C major, Op. 65

Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Franck
Symphony in D minor
CSO
Monteux*










When talking about Franck's sole symphony, for many listeners, the Monteux is the reference and I can certainly hear _why_.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Hahn
Piano Concerto in E major
Shani Diluka, piano
Orchestre de Chambre de Paris
Hervé Niquet*










Absolutely exquisite.


----------



## WVdave

Thanks for bringing up this up! Here's something I stumbled on a couple of days ago on YouTube regarding Du Pre and her performance on this work.


----------



## Rogerx

Ruth Slenczynska - Complete American Decca Recordings

CD 2
FRÉDÉRIC CHOPIN (1810-1849)
12 Études, Op. 25
Impromptu No. 3 in G flat major, Op. 51
Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantasie-Impromptu'


----------



## WVdave

haziz said:


> *Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*
> 
> _Jacqueline du Pré (cello)
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Sir John Barbirolli_


 Thanks for bringing this performance up! I stumbled onto this YouTube video a couple of days ago, after you posted this.


----------



## opus55

Resume with Gotterdammerung Act II


----------



## Gothos

Symphonies Nos.1 & 2


----------



## Rogerx

Bontempo & Suppé: Requiem

Gulbenkian Choir & Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: The Hyperion Schubert Edition 27 (Mathias Goerne, Christine Schaefer, Graham Johnson, Hyperion)

Mathias Goerne as expected gives great renditions of most of these Lieder, with Christine Schaefer taking care of four of them. The center part of the CD is a constructed 11 songs song cycle based on texts by Friedrich von Schlegel. This series is of consistent high quality!


----------



## Malx

Thanks to all for the kind thoughts - much appreciated.


----------



## Malx

Moving on.

*Bridge, String Quartet No 3 - Endellion Quartet.*










*Edit -* Garrick Olsen playing Scriabin Sonatas Nos 3, 8, 9 & 10 recorded live at the Wigmore Hall 27th April 2015 as featured on this months BBC MM cover disc.


----------



## Art Rock

I missed that, but went up to check. My condolences too, Malx.










Noam Sheriff: Mechaye Hametim [Revival of the Dead] (Israel Philharmonic under David Porcelijn, with Joseph Malovany and Lieuwe Visser, IMP)

Noam Sheriff (Hebrew: נׂעם שריף) (7 January 1935 - 25 August 2018) was an Israeli composer, conductor, educator and arranger. This work from 1985 is the only one I have heard. It has a Requiem feeling to it, but with Hebrew texts. Intriguing music.


----------



## Rogerx

_Dukas: Symphony in C minor
_
Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen, Fabrice Bollon

Dukas: Goetz de Berlichingen: Overture
Dukas: Le Roi Lear Overture

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Baxi

*Igor Stravinsky

Pulcinella
Ragtime
Renard the Fox
Octet

London Sinfonietta
Esa-Pekka Salonen
1990

From this set:
*


----------



## Merl

Rasumovsky 1&2 from this lovely set. The Belceas are very impressive anyway but definitely in these two quartets.


----------



## Chilham

Once my renaissance listening is done, I have these lined-up for today:










Brahms: Klavierstücke Op. 118

Stephen Hough










Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1

Riccardo Chailly, Nelson Freire, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig










Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District (Passacaglia)

Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony Orchestra










Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District (Adagio)

Gidon Kremer, Kremerata Baltica


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Serenade No. 1 in D major, Op. 11/ Brahms: Serenade No. 2 in A
Major, Op. 16

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1967-12-02
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.2 & 5


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - symphonies, concertos and various other orchestral works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

Concerto in C for violin, cello and piano op.56 (1804): ***

(*** played by Wolfgang Schneiderhan, Pierre Fournier and Géza Anda with the Berlin RSO conducted by Ferenc Fricsay)










_Leonore no.2_ - first version of the orchestral overture, from the opera of the same name op.72a (bet. 1804-05):










Symphony no.3 [_Eroica_] in E-flat op.55 (1805):










Piano Concerto no.4 in G op.58 (bet. 1805-06):


----------



## haziz

*Bloch - Symphony in C sharp minor*
_Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Lev Markiz, conductor_

First time listening to this composition.


----------



## eljr

Bottesini: Concerti e pezzi concertanti

Wies de Boevé (double bass)

Brussels Philharmonic, Joshua Weilerstein

Release Date: 7th Feb 2020
Catalogue No: 5419706173
Label: Warner Classics
Runtime: 1:04:00


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Matthew Locke: The Flat Consort

Fretwork, Silas Wollston, David Miller

Locke: Suite in C major: Duos for Two Bass Viols No. 4
Locke: Suite in D major: Duos for Two Bass Viols No. 2
Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 1 in C minor
Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 2 in B flat major
Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 3 in D minor
Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 4 in B flat major
Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 5 in A minor


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Matthew Locke: The Flat Consort
> 
> Fretwork, Silas Wollston, David Miller
> 
> Locke: Suite in C major: Duos for Two Bass Viols No. 4
> Locke: Suite in D major: Duos for Two Bass Viols No. 2
> Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 1 in C minor
> Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 2 in B flat major
> Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 3 in D minor
> Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 4 in B flat major
> Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 5 in A minor


It's about time! :lol:

lol


----------



## Joe B

My wife is still sleeping so I'm giving this a listen on my headphone rig:







*24/96 FLAC*


----------



## eljr

Brahms: Piano Trios Nos. 2 & 3

David Haroutunian, Mikayel Hakhnazaryan, Sofya Malikyan

Release Date: 26th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: RCD1079
Label: Rubicon
Length: 49 minutes


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> My wife is still sleeping so I'm giving this a listen on my headphone rig:
> 
> View attachment 163270
> *24/96 FLAC*


Given your transport, Dac, power conditioner, headphones... I suspect you'd be listening on your headphone if she were awake too! :lol:


----------



## haziz

*d'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air*
_Boston Symphony Orchestra - Munch_


----------



## Flamme

From the Bridgewater Hall, Manchester.
Presented by Tom McKinney

The BBC Philharmonic and Ludovic Morlot explore travel and the art of letter writing. Betsy Jolas's "Letters from Bachville" is her response to an invitation to compose music to be performed in Leipzig. She imagined herself walking in the city's streets, treading in Bach's footsteps and she incorporates fragments of his music throughout the piece. Having moved from Paris to America as a child during the Second World War, Betsy Jolas returned to study in Paris when she was 20 years old. Dvorak made a journey from Europe to America and his "New World" symphony which closes the programme reflects his feelings of homesickness as well as fascination with the new tunes and landscapes he found in America. Soprano Carolyn Sampson joins the orchestra for Dutilleux's song-cycle "Correspondances". He chooses letters by Vincent van Gogh to his brother, and from Mstislav Rostropovich to his wife, soprano Galina Vishnevskaya as well as poetry by Rainer Maria Rilke and Prithwindra Mukherjee weaving a unique sound world of expressive orchestral colour.
The programme opens with "Letter from Home" by Copland, another composer who had spent time away from his American home studying in Paris. This piece was written for a war-time radio programme "Out of the Blue" and this tender and nostalgic music portrays a soldier reading a letter with news from home.

Copland: Letter from Home
Betsy Jolas: Letters from Bachville
Dutilleux: Correspondances

8.15
Music Interval (CD)
Janacek: String Quartet No.2 "Intimate Letters"
Emerson Quartet

Dvorak: Symphony No.9 "From the New World"

Carolyn Sampson (soprano)
Ludovic Morlot (conductor)
BBC Philharmonic 








https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0013jr4


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Organ Symphony & Carnival of the Animals

Daniele Rossi (organ), Martha Argerich (piano) & Antonio Pappano (piano), narrated in French by Annie Dutoit (Martha Argerich's daughter)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

Neo Romanza reminded me of this CD


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto*
_Andsnes - Berlin Philharmonic - Jansons
_


----------



## Kiki

Franz Schubert: Symphony No. 8 
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky - 1977.10.08 Live (Altus)

Powerful, dramatic, torturously painful.


----------



## Vasks

_Purely Paul on vinyl_

*Hindemith - Kammermusik, Op. 24, No. 1 (Concerto Amesterdam/Telefunken)
Hindemith - Sonata for Trombone & Piano (H.C. Smith/Columbia)
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler Symphony (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## eljr

Glass, P: String Quartet No. 8

Work length16:18

Tana Quartet

Release Date: 11th Feb 2022
Catalogue No: SND22020
Label: Soond


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - symphonies, concertos and various other orchestral works part four scattered throughout the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Violin Concerto in D op.61 (1806): ***

(*** played by Wolfgang Schneiderhan with the Berlin PO conducted by Eugen Jochum)










_Leonore no.3_ - second version of the orchestral overture, from the opera of the same name op.72b (1806):
_Leonore no.1_ - third version of the orchestral overture, from the opera of the same name op.138 (1807):










Symphony no.4 in B-flat op.60 (1806):


----------



## haziz

https://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/extra/bbnZZu40Zq/BBC-Philharmonic-Saturday-11-Dec
*
BBC Radio 3*
_From the Bridgewater Hall, Manchester._
Presented by Tom McKinney

The BBC Philharmonic and Ludovic Morlot explore travel and the art of letter writing. Betsy Jolas's "Letters from Bachville" is her response to an invitation to compose music to be performed in Leipzig. She imagined herself walking in the city's streets, treading in Bach's footsteps and she incorporates fragments of his music throughout the piece. Having moved from Paris to America as a child during the Second World War, Betsy Jolas returned to study in Paris when she was 20 years old. Dvorak made a journey from Europe to America and his "New World" symphony which closes the programme reflects his feelings of homesickness as well as fascination with the new tunes and landscapes he found in America. Soprano Carolyn Sampson joins the orchestra for Dutilleux's song-cycle "Correspondances". He chooses letters by Vincent van Gogh to his brother, and from Mstislav Rostropovich to his wife, soprano Galina Vishnevskaya as well as poetry by Rainer Maria Rilke and Prithwindra Mukherjee weaving a unique sound world of expressive orchestral colour.
The programme opens with "Letter from Home" by Copland, another composer who had spent time away from his American home studying in Paris. This piece was written for a war-time radio programme "Out of the Blue" and this tender and nostalgic music portrays a soldier reading a letter with news from home.
*
Copland: Letter from Home
Betsy Jolas: Letters from Bachville
Dutilleux: Correspondances
*
8.15
Music Interval (CD)
*Janacek: String Quartet No.2 "Intimate Letters"*
_Emerson Quartet_
*
Dvorak: Symphony No.9 "From the New World"*

_Carolyn Sampson (soprano)
Ludovic Morlot (conductor)
BBC Philharmonic_

https://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/extra/bbnZZu40Zq/BBC-Philharmonic-Saturday-11-Dec

*
Thanks to Flamme for the inspiration.*


----------



## eljr

Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 1

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Alan Gilbert

Release Date: 21st Jan 2022
Catalogue No: BPHR2101543
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker

Runtime: 20:15


----------



## Bourdon

*Ludwig Minkus*

La Bayadère

*Gounod*

Que ton ivresse,o volopté ( from faust)


----------



## eljr

Glass, P: Symphony No. 14 'Liechtenstein Suite'

LGT Young Soloists
Alexander Gilman

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: OMM0161
Label: Orange Mountain
Runtime 19:57


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6Haydn
Symphony No. 45 in F sharp minor, Hob. I:45 'Abschieds-Symphonie' (Farewell)
Symphony No. 101 in D major, Hob. I:101 'The Clock'

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## starthrower




----------



## eljr

...............................................


----------



## Tempesta

G.B. Sammartini & G. Sammartini - Ensemble 415, Chiara Banchini - _Concerti & Sinfonie_


----------



## eljr

............................................


----------



## Rogerx

CD 58

Strauss :Ein Heldenleben; Tod und Verklärung
Staatskapelle Dresden

Karl Böhm


----------



## SearsPoncho

This week's listening:

Czerny - String Quartet in D minor - St. Lawrence Quartet

Bach - The Art of Fugue - Evgeni Koroliov (piano)

Beethoven - String Quartet Op. 59, #2 - Tokyo String Quartet

Mozart - Divertimento in E flat for String Trio - Grumiaux Trio

Haydn - String Quartet Op. 76, Nos. 5 and 6 - Kodaly Quartet

Debussy - L'Isle Joyeuse - Vladimir Horowitz

Prokofiev - Symphony #5 - Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82*

_ Hallé Orchestra
Mark Elder_


----------



## Baxi

*Igor Stravinsky

Petrushka (1947)

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
1982*


----------



## eljr

The Essential Philip Glass

Jon Gibson (soprano saxophone), Jack Kripl (flute, clarinet, bass clarinet, piccolo, soprano saxophone), Janice Pendarvis (vocal), Philip Glass Ensemble (miscellaneous ensemble), Richard Peck (alto saxophone, tenor saxophone), Philip Glass (organ, piano), Larry Wechsler (french horn), Sharon Moe (french...

Release Date: 6th Feb 2012
Catalogue No: 88691917202
Label: Sony
Length: 3 hours 10 minutes

This should keep me occupied most the afternoon. A greatest hits of sort from Mr. Glass' Sony years. 
Surpassingly good sound. I decided to listen rather loudly with headphones. So far, it's great fun!


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 - Staud: Maniai - Mochizuki: Nirai. Mariss Jansons, Bavaria. I was inspired by Knorf's reviews of this big set and have been sampling it. This is an excellent live performance. Both symphonies are full of life and energy and the two new pieces are quite intriguing. Recommended.










Spohr: Violin Concertos. Simone Lamsma; Patrick Gallois; Sinfonia Finlandia Jyvaskyla. Charming










Kalinnikov: Symphonies 1 & 2. Theodore Kuchar; Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra. Several members mentioned this disc and I agree, it's very engaging and well performed.










Chopin: Nocturnes. Barenboim. My weekly visit with Chopin.










Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Borodin: String Quartets. Emerson String Quartet.


----------



## Bkeske

The Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. Todays program:


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163282


CD 4

*Anton Bruckner*

Symphony No. 4 in E flat major "Romantic"

Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim

2016


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Diamond, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Symphony No. 5 in E minor, op. 64
Romeo and Juliet, Fantasy Overture after Shakespeare

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Eramire156

*CD 47 from Isaac Stern - The Complete Columbia Analogue Recordings*

*Franz Schubert 
Trio in E flat major for Piano, Violin and Cello

Joseph Haydn 
Trio in E flat major for Piano, Violin and Cello 









Eugene Istomin 
Isaac Stern 
Leonard Rose *


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 4*

_ Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek_
Recorded: 2012-12-14
Recording Venue: Rudolfinum, Dvorák Hall, Prague

Dvořák's second and fourth symphonies are the two symphonies of his that I listen to the least. I do listen to the remaining seven symphonies very frequently. Giving it another spin.


----------



## Bkeske

OK, after a return to some of my digital collection, back to some vinyl. Haven't listed to this for a while, and always a favorite of mine, as it was recorded very nicely. Will go through the entire collection.

The Classics Record Library 1975 4LP box.


----------



## Malx

Unusually for me a little theme this evening 'Boulez the conductor' - starting with:

*Scriabin, Le Poème de l'extase & Prometheus (The Poem of Fire) - Anatol Ugorski (piano), Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Pierre Boulez.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Four Ballades, Op. 10*


----------



## Malx

*Messiaen, Chronochromie - The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.*

*Boulez, Message(s) for cello solo and six cellos - Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Ensemble De Violoncelles De Paris, Pierre Boulez.**


----------



## eljr

McPhee, C: Symphony No. 2 'Pastorale'

Work length 18:33

Esprit Orchestra
Alex Pauk

Released 2000


----------



## eljr

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 99

Work length 37:30

Lisa Batiashvili (violin)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Esa-Pekka Salonen
Recorded: 2010-05-09
Recording Venue: Residenz, Herkulessaal, Munich

Release Date: 7th Feb 2011
Catalogue No: 4779299
Label: DG

Presto Recording of the Week
21st February 2011
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
March 2011
Disc of the Month


----------



## Malx

The Boulez conducting fest' continues with some able assistance from Anne Sofie von Otter.

*Ravel, Shéhérazade - Anne Sofie von Otter, The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.*

*Mahler, Kindertotenlieder - Anne Sofie von Otter, Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - symphonies, concertos and various other orchestral works part five, beginning tonight (_Coriolan_ overture and the two symphonies) and concluding in the morning (PC5 and _Egmont_). As I've been a good lad by staying in tonight I'm keen to put the music back on for about an hour and a half before hitting the hay.

_Coriolan_ - orchestral overture, after the tragedy by Heinrich Joseph von Collin op.62 (1807):
Symphony no.5 in C-minor op.67 (bet. 1807-08):
Symphony no.6 [_Pastoral_] in F op.68 (bet. 1807-08):










Piano Concerto no.5 [_Emperor_] in E-flat op.73 (bet. 1809-10): ***

(*** played by Wilhelm Kempff with the Berlin PO conducted by Ferdinand Leitner)










_Egmont_ - overture and incidental music for the play by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe for speaker, soprano and orchestra op.84 (bet. 1809-10):


----------



## bharbeke

*Schubert: Herrn Josef Spaun, D 749*
Janet Baker, Gerald Moore

Someone recommended the Dame Janet Baker set from EMI, and this was the standout from the first disc. If you already know and love Ave Maria, Baker's Schubert lieder is a great way to branch out into more of the genre.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade
Igor Stravinsky - The Firebird - Suite


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra No. 10 in E flat, K365

Work length 24:26

Yoko Kaneko, Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna

Release Date: 23rd Jun 2017
Catalogue No: ALPHA339
Label: Alpha
Series: Essential Baroque Masterpieces
Length: 67 minutes
Recommended Recording
Building a Library
September 2018
Recommended Recording


----------



## eljr

Enargeia

Guðnadóttir - Bingen - Snider - Mazzoli

Emily D'Angelo (mezzo-soprano), Das Freie Orchester Berlin, Jarkko Riihimäki

D'Angelo is already well on the way to becoming the complete singer. Her mezzo voice has incredible range, depth and power at the lower end combined with crystalline clarity up top, with lovely... - Gramophone Magazine, November 2021 More…
Release Date: 8th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4860536
Label: DG
Length: 52 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
8th October 2021

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Charles Mackerras conducts Voříšek - Sinfonia In D & Dvořák - Czech Suite, Op. 39. English Chamber Orchestra. Philips 1972 Netherlands release


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Monteux conducts Debussy - Images For Orchestra & Le Martyre De Saint Sébastien - Symphonic Fragments From The Music To Gabriele D´Annunzio´s Mystery Play. London Symphony Orchestra. Philips 1963


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:
*
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129*
_
Alban Gerhardt (cello), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Just bought this download 30 minutes ago

On the second track

Just love Harry, keep goin' son!


----------



## haziz

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/53177-2

*Jean SibeliusSymphony No. 2 in D major, op. 43*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Sakari Oramo_

Length: 48 min.
05 Jun 2021

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/53177-2


----------



## Bkeske

Zubin Mehta conducts Scriabine - Poem Of Ecstasy, Op. 54 & Schönberg - Transfigured Night, Op. 4 (1943 Revised Version). Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra. London 1967


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner, Wilhelm Furtwängler, Berliner Philharmoniker / Wiener Philharmoniker - Symphony No. 8, In C Minor


----------



## HenryPenfold

13hm13 said:


> Bruckner, Wilhelm Furtwängler, Berliner Philharmoniker / Wiener Philharmoniker - Symphony No. 8, In C Minor
> 
> View attachment 163296


I really like Praga Digitals remasterings - what year is this performance?

I think I need to buy this!!!

EDIT: 17 October 1944!!!

I wonder if this is a better remastering than Pristine Classical .....


----------



## haziz

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/51843-2

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection"*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Andris Nelsons
Lucy Crowesoprano
Gerhild Rombergercontralto
MDR Rundfunkchor choir
Risto Joostchorus master_

15 Dec 2018
Length: 100 min.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/51843-2

I usually play only the first three movements of Mahler's second symphony. I really lose interest in the last two movements. The vocals as well as Mahler's propensity to massively long compositions take a real toll. With rare exceptions (Beethoven's 9th, Orff's Carmina Burana) the inclusion of vocals in symphonic or orchestral works tends to be a big negative as far as I am concerned. As a result I usually play only bleeding chunks of his second and 6th symphonies, but do enjoy the entirety of his 4th symphony. Those three compositions constitute pretty much all the Mahler I will usually listen to. This may seem like blasphemy to the legions of Mahler fans out there, but he has never been a particular favorite of mine. I may let this video run to the end and see if the visual element makes the 4th and 5th movements any more bearable? I do, however, thoroughly enjoy the first three movements.


----------



## HenryPenfold

A mercurial Dvorak 9 - love Lenny!


----------



## Bkeske

Michel Martin conducts Debussy - Epigraphes Antiques & Roussel - Le Marchand De Sable Qui Passe. Orchestre De Chambre Michel Martin. Cybelia French release. Date unknown, but guessing early-mid 80's


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9/No.11/No13

Roy Goodman
Hanover Band


----------



## Kiki

Krzysztof Penderecki: Violin Concerto No. 1 
Barnabás Kelemen / London Philharmonic Orchestra / Krzysztof Penderecki / 2013 Live (LPO)

A solemn lament.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Koechlin
La Loi de la jungle, poème symphonique op. 175
Les Bandar-Log, poème symphonique op. 176
Berceuse phoque, pour mezzo-soprano et chœur
Chanson de la nuit dans la jungle, pour mezzo-soprano, baryton et chœur
Chant de Kala Nag, pour ténor et chœur
Vincent Le Texier, Iris Vermillion, Jacque Trussel
Chœur de L'Opéra de Montpellier L.-R.
Orchestre Philharmonique de Montpellier L.-R.
Bedford*










_La Livre de la jungle_ is one of my favorite pieces of music of all-time. This Bedford performance, despite it being recorded live with _some_ applause at the end of some tracks, is much better than Zinman's, IMHO. Zinman's is notable for having much more polish than Bedford's, but the spirit of Koechlin I believe is more prevalent in this Bedford performance.


----------



## Kiki

Astor Piazzolla: Las Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (arr. Peter von Wienhardt)
Arabella Steinbacher / Münchener Kammerorchester / 2018 (Pentatone)

There are many arrangements of Piazzolla's Four Seasons in Buenos Aires. This is one that sounds most like a violin concerto, and unlike most others, no bandoleon/piano in the instrumentation. Let's tango!


----------



## Bkeske

Eduard Fischer conducts Martinů - Concertino For Cello And Orchestra, Op. 57 & Concertino For Cello And Orchestra, Op. 57. Prague Chamber Soloists

František Vajnar conducts Martinů - Concertino For Cello, Wind Instruments, Piano And Percussion. Collegium Musicum Pragense

Supraphon 1977 Czechoslovakian release


----------



## Rogerx

Clementi: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma, Francesco La Vecchia


----------



## ando

*orchestrální skladby (orchestral compositions) pavel josef vejvanovský* (1971, supraphon vinyl)


Not familiar with Czech composer, Vejvanovský, but this post stopped me in my surfing tracks. Indeed, beautiful compositions finely played and well recorded.
Can only imagine what a cd transfer from the masters (assuming they exist) might sound like.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3


----------



## tortkis

William Alwyn (1905-1985): String Quartets Nos. 1-3, Novelette - Maggini Quartet (Naxos)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach & Beyond: A Well-Tempered Conversation

Julien Libeer, Adam Laloum

Bach, Johann Sebastian (1685-1750)
Beethoven, Ludwig van (1770-1827)
Brahms, Johannes (1833-97)
Busoni, Ferruccio (1866-1924)
Chopin, Frédéric François (1810-49)
Fauré, Gabriel Urbain (1845-1924)
Ligeti, György (1923-2006)
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-91)
Rachmaninov, Sergey Vassilievich (1873-1943)
Ravel, Maurice (1875-1937)
Reger, Max (1873-1916)
Schoenberg, Arnold (1874-1951)
Shostakovich, Dmitri (1906-75)


----------



## Oistrakh The King

My first post in this popular thread! Seems like everyone share what's flowing into their ears here.

What I am listening to is: Bach Violin Concertos BWV 1041 and 1042. I really hope Bach could compose more violin concertos!!!


----------



## Chilham

I have a Monteverdi opera lined-up for today but before I get to that:










Bach: Cantata BWV 156

John Eliot Gardiner, Julian Podger, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir










Bach: Cantata BWV 208

Helmuth Rilling, Sibylla Rubens, Matthias Goerne, Eva Kirchner, Stuttgart Gachinger Kantorei, Stuttgart Bach Collegium, James Taylor


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler - Symphony 4 (live, Radio Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR, Roger Norrington, Anu Komsi, Hänssler Classic)

Maybe not the most logical combination, Norrington, and Mahler, but it works. He does not slow things down (at under 53 minutes it is one of the quicker ones), and the orchestra plays well (as one has come to expect of these regional German orchestras). The deciding factor in any Mahler 4 is for me the soprano. Finnish Anu Komsi is not bad, but also not fully convincing, at least not for me. All in all, probably above average, which, given the competition (over 50 in my collection alone) is a decent result.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade in B flat, K361 'Gran Partita'/Mozart: Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - symphonies, concertos and various other orchestral works part six of six spread over most of this afternoon.

_Die Ruinen von Athen_ - orchestral overture from the incidental music for the play by August von Kotzebue op.113 (1811):










Symphony no.7 in A op.92 (bet. 1811-12):
Symphony no.8 in F op.93 (1812):
Symphony no.9 [_Choral_] in D-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.125 [Text: Friedrich Schiller] (bet. 1822-24):


----------



## Rogerx

Pärt: Kanon pokajanen

Cappella Amsterdam, Daniel Reuss


----------



## haziz

*Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 33*
_
Alban Gerhardt (cello), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu_


----------



## Baxi

*Richard Wagner

Tristan und Isolde

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Leonard Bernstein
1981*


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 6*
_Vienna Philharmonic - Myung-Whun Chung_


----------



## Joe B

Last night - Harry Saltzman leading The Sine Nomine Singers:









Current - As it's still early, I'm listening to this binaural recording (CD) on my headphone rig - Jorge Mester leading the Pasadena Symphony in Igor Stravinsky's "The Rite of Spring":
















This small recording label, Newport Classic, never failed to deliver on their capture of a performance.


----------



## Kiki

Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 1
Freiburger Barockorchester / Pablo Heras-Casado / 2019 (Harmonia Mundi)

Exuberant!!!


----------



## eljr

Js Bach/ Fred Thomas: Three Or One

Fred Thomas, Aisha Orazbayeva & Lucy Railton

his own playing at times has something of the velvety fastidiousness of Víkingur Ólafsson…If, occasionally, the results are a little overwrought ('Liebster Jesu wir sind hier' BWV 633 is rather... - BBC Music Magazine, December 2021, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 22nd Oct 2021
Catalogue No: 4856141
Label: ECM
Runtime: 1:01:00


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4
SERGEI RACHMANINOV (1873-1943)
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30
Moura Lympany, piano
New Symphony Orchestra
ANTHONY COLLINS

RICHARD STRAUSS (1864-1949)
Burleske in D minor for Piano and Orchestra
Friedrich Gulda, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
ANTHONY COLLINS


----------



## Joe B

Neeme Jarvi leading The Scottish National Orchestra in Richard Strauss's "A Heroes Life":


----------



## haziz

*Lajtha - Symphony "Les Soli" for string orchestra, harp, and percussion*
_Budapest Chamber Symphony - Simone Fontanelli_


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

String Quartet No.14 "Der Tod und das Mädchen"
String Quartet No.13 "Rosamunde"


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
*
_ Hallé Orchestra
Mark Elder_


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 'Moonlight'

Work length 4:30

Tina Guo: Moonheart

Work length 4:31

Vivaldi: Vivaldi Double Cello Concerto Mvt 1

Work length 4:08

Tina Guo (cello)

Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: 19439873062
Label: Masterworks


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Clarinet Quintet, Concertino for Clarinet, Grand Duo Concertant & Der Freischütz Overture

Jörg Widmann (clarinet), Denis Kozhukin

Irish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163314


CD 1

*Antonín Dvořák*

Symphony No. 1 in C minor, op. 3
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104

Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek

2014


----------



## Vasks

*Antheil - McKonkey's Ferry Overture (Wolff/cpo)
Copland - Symphony #3 (Bernstein/DG)*


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 3
*
_ Hallé Orchestra
Mark Elder_


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacob van Eyck*

From "Der fluyten Lust-hof"


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, Piano Concerto*

John Browning on piano. This is interesting; with the wide intervals and chromaticism of the atonal composers combined with the lyricism of the Neo-Romantics.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Enescu
Quartet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 30
Sherban Lupu, Mirel Iancovici, Csaba Erdélyi, Ian Hobson*


----------



## Rogerx

CD 8 Haydn
Symphony No. 52 in C minor, Hob. I:52
Symphony No. 53 in D major, Hob. I:53 'L'Impériale' (Imperial)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## Bkeske

'Wild man' Stokowski conducts ' Rhapsodies' :

Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No.2 In C-Sharp Minor
Enescu - Roumanian Rhapsody No.1 In A Op.11
Smetana - The Moldau & The Bartered Bride : Overture

RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra. RCA Victor Red Seal reissue, late 60's. Originally 1961


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ståle Kleiberg violin concerto no. 2.


----------



## Rogerx

The Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse, Maxim Emelyanychev and Adam Laloum: Schumann
Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse
Maxim Emelyanychev (Conductor)
Adam Laloum (Piano)

Program

Robert Schumann (1810 - 1856)
Genoveva, oberture, Op. 81

Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
1 Allegro affettuoso
2 Intermezzo
3 Allegro vivace

Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120
1 Ziemlich langsam - Lebhaft
2 Romanze: Ziemlich langsam
3 Scherzo: Lebhaft
4 Langsam - Lebhaft
Start in 10 minutes


----------



## eljr

Baroque

Nicola Benedetti (violin), Benedetti Baroque Orchestra

Drawing on a hatful of tricks, Benedetti makes her violin sing and dance, rage and lament. Flirtatious exchanges between soloist and ensemble enhance the tonal and textural contrasts of the Dmajor... - BBC Music Magazine, September 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 16th Jul 2021
Catalogue No: 4851891
Label: Decca
Length: 52 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
30th July 2021
Nominated - Baroque Instrumental
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Baroque Instrumental


----------



## cougarjuno

This has got to be one of the longest violin concertos - nearly one hour.


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony. Hallé Orchestra. Angel 1968


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 10*

_ Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ivan Anguélov_

First time listening to this particular Dvořák cycle


----------



## Tempesta

listening/watching/weeping to:
_Sergiu Celibidache and Bruckner's Mass in F minor_


----------



## Bkeske

Vernon Handley conducts Delius 'Orchestral Works' - Intermezzo - "Fennimore And Gerda" / On Hearing The First Cuckoo In Spring / Summer Night On The River / A Song Before Sunrise / Sleigh Ride / Prelude - "Irmelin" / The Walk To The Paradise Garden / La Calinda - "Koanga". The London Philharmonic Orchestra. Classics For Pleasure, Lambert & Butler Master Series 1979 UK release


----------



## Bkeske

Michael Tilson Thomas conducts Walter Piston - Symphony No. 2 & William Schuman - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra. Boston Symphony Orchestra w/Paul Zukofsky violin. Deutsche Grammophon 1971, German release


----------



## Mark Dee

*Brahms - Piano Trio No.1 in B Major, Op.8 (revised)*
*Kalichstein-Laredo-Robinson Trio*
_Big KLR Trio Box_


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, B9 'The Bells of Zlonice'*

_ Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ivan Anguélov_


----------



## Tempesta

_Celibidache Conducts Bruckner: Symphony No. 9_















Orchestra Sinfonica di Torino Della RAI


----------



## haziz

* Atterberg: Cello Concerto, Op. 21*

_ Truls Mørk (cello)
NorrlandsOperan Symphony Orchestra
Kristjan Järvi_


----------



## haziz

*Schnittke: Symphony No. 0 (1956-57)*
_
Cape Town Philharmonic Orchestra
Owain Arwel Hughes_
Recorded: November 2006
Recording Venue: Cape Town City Hall, South Africa

First time listening to this symphony, or for that matter any symphony by the composer.


----------



## eljr

Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 1

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Alan Gilbert

Release Date: 21st Jan 2022
Catalogue No: BPHR2101543
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker
Runtime: 20:15

Record of the Week
Record Review
2nd October 2021
Record of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Editor's Choice
Nominated - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Concerto


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Daniel Harding
Released: October 1 2021
Runtime: 37:12

Record of the Week
Record Review
2nd October 2021
Record of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Editor's Choice
Nominated - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Concerto


----------



## eljr

Record of the Week
Record Review
2nd October 2021
Record of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Editor's Choice
Nominated - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Concerto


----------



## haziz

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18*
_
Noriko Ogawa (piano)
Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Owain Arwel Hughes_

A fairly sluggish performance. Fairly unimpressed so far. We'll see how the rest of it goes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Choir Music*

Outstanding choral singing, precise and sensitive (except for the place in Op. 74 the sopranos come in with their whole note one bar too early. But it actually enhances the piece.)


----------



## eljr

....................................


----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns - Morceau De Concert Pour Harpe Avec Accompagnement D'Orchestre, Op. 154 / Tailleferre - Concertino Pour Harpe Et Orchestre / Ginastera - Concierto Para Arpa Y Orquesta (Revidierte Fassung Von 1968). Orchestre ORTF, Paris. Deutsche Grammophon 1970 German release


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Trumpet concerto by Sally Beamish now


----------



## Bkeske

Isaac Stern 60th Anniversary (birthday) Celebration, Live from Lincoln Center.

Isaac Stern, Pinchas Zukerman, Itzhak Perlman with The New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Zubin Mehta conductor.

Bach - Concerto In D Minor For Two Violins And Orchestra, BWV 1043
Vivaldi - Concerto In F Major For Three Violins, F. 1, No. 34
Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante In E-Flat Major For Violin, Viola And Orchestra, K. 364

CBS Masterworks 1981


----------



## MusicSybarite

eljr said:


> View attachment 163158
> 
> 
> ///////////////////////////////////


One of the longest and most unappealing works I've ever heard.

This is not Glass at his best. His best efforts in the form are to be found in others.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Merl

A bit of Busoni. I do enjoy the string quartets. Apart from the distracting heavy breathing this is still a good recording.


----------



## 13hm13

Kurt Masur, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Beethoven - Symphony No. 9

1974


----------



## Coach G

Bkeske said:


> Isaac Stern 60th Anniversary (birthday) Celebration, Live from Lincoln Center.
> 
> Isaac Stern, Pinchas Zukerman, Itzhak Perlman with The New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Zubin Mehta conductor.
> 
> Bach - Concerto In D Minor For Two Violins And Orchestra, BWV 1043
> Vivaldi - Concerto In F Major For Three Violins, F. 1, No. 34
> Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante In E-Flat Major For Violin, Viola And Orchestra, K. 364
> 
> CBS Masterworks 1981


A great album that I had on LP and upgraded to CD. The Vivaldi _Triple_ is a real barn burner!


----------



## Bkeske

Yes it is Coach. Bought it ‘on a lark’ really, and it is quite enjoyable.


----------



## Bkeske

Vernon Handley conducts Sibelius - Konzertstücke Für Violine Und Orchester Op. 20. Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Ralph Holms violin. Schwann Musica Mundi 1981 German release


----------



## Josquin13

Over the weekend I listened to two very fine solo piano recordings in audiophile sound, & also heard a fascinating contemporary work that was new to me,

--Prokofiev Piano Sonatas Nos. 3, 6, 9, played by Freddy Kempf on a BIS hybrid SACD: 



. Kempf doesn't find the emotional depths in this music that Richter & Gilels do, but I don't think he set out to do so. His performances are remarkably attentive to all the subtleties & nuances in Prokofiev's scores, & I liked this hybrid SACD so much that I ended up buying it for my collection.

Then, I listened to another (two) hybrid SACD recording by pianist Paolo Giocometti, where he plays various solo piano works by Maurice Ravel first on a period Erard, which is the type of piano that Ravel composed on at home, and then repeats the same program on a modern Steinway piano, which Ravel was known to have played in concert. I found it extremely interesting to hear Ravel's piano music played on a period Erard, and Giocometti's performances are very fine (on both pianos). I ended up purchasing this recording, too: 



.

Then, I listened to another interesting work, a contemporary orchestral song cycle for counter tenor & female chorus by the British composer George Benjamin, entitled, "Dream of the Song", which was composed in 2016: 



.


----------



## Bkeske

Mehta conducts Bruckner - Symphony No. 9. Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. London 1965


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Konzertstück; Overtures: Der Freischütz · Euryanthe · Oberon

Mikhail Pletnev (piano)

Russian National Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Sunday

*Chausson
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, Op. 19
Véronique Gens, soprano
Orchestre National de Lille
Alexandre Bloch*



















For this listen, Véronique Gens has one of the most beautiful voices in all of music. I'm always impressed with her performances and the intelligence and passion she brings to whatever it is she choses to sing. This particular work from Chausson is flat-out gorgeous. I _might_ have heard it before, but it's been so long that it might as well be called a first-listen.


----------



## Rogerx

ETA Hoffmann: Symphony in E flat major & Overtures

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Complete Works for Violin and Piano (Alina Ibragimova, Cédric Tiberghien, Hyperion, 2CD's)

Four violin sonatas, the Fantasy in C Major, the Rondo and as bonus a transcription of _Sei mir gegrüsst_! The first CD (the first three sonatas) is pleasant, but the later music on the second CD is far more interesting.


----------



## Rogerx

Alma Brasileira: Music of Villa-Lobos

Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mass for the Poor - Satie. 

I have been wanting to explore his non-piano music for a while now. This is quite nice so far!


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> ETA Hoffmann: Symphony in E flat major & Overtures
> 
> Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


He was a musician? I am thinking of reading his novel "The Devil's Elixir". Gothic literature is one genre that really appeals to me. I'll have to check out some of his music!

Thanks.


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Captainnumber36 said:


> He was a musician? I am thinking of reading his novel "The Devil's Elixir". Gothic literature is one genre that really appeals to me. I'll have to check out some of his music!
> 
> Thanks.


Yes he was also a writher

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E._T._A._Hoffmann
And it would have been his Birthday today.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Edition, Box 3 "Voice and Orchestra" (Various artists, 6 CD's)

Now playing CD 1: Kullervo, his unnumbered symphony. This is his impressive first work in the genre, and although it was a huge success at its première in 1892, it was withdrawn soon after by the young composer.


----------



## Sid James

Past week's listening:

*Shankar* Sitar concertos and ensemble pieces played with Yehudi Menuhin and Jean-Pierre Rampal (EMI, 2 discs)

Shout out to our hard working moderator Art Rock for reminding me of this great Indian musician. The first concerto has been a favourite since I heard it on radio ages ago. The ensemble pieces capture the spirit of Shankar's early explorations into fusion, which started at music festivals where he invited classical musicians to live jam sessions. 

*Beethoven* String Quartet Op. 130, Grosse Fuge Op. 133 - ABQ (EMI)

*Ravel* - Bolero, Daphnis et Chloe #2, La Valse, Mother Goose (LAPO/Mehta) Rapsodie Espagnole (LSO/Monteux) (Eloquence)

Discussions involving these on the forum made me have a listen. I listened to Beethoven with fresh ears, it had been so long. The Ravel disc is another matter, its probably one of my most often played ones.

*Mozart* Violin Sonatas K. 301, 303, 304, 481 - Zimmermann/Lonquich (EMI)

Rewatched the movie Amadeus on the weekend, so I thought why not listen to some of the man's music.

*Dohnanyi* Nursery Variations (Schiff/CSO/Solti); *Liszt* Totentanz (Katin/LPO/Martinon); *Rachmaninov* Paganini Rhapsody; *Lutoslawski* Paganini Variations (Jablonski/RPO/Ashkenazy)(Eloquence)

I listened to this mainly for the last two items, but this time really enjoyed the Liszt. A reviewer said that Peter Katin wasn't at his best here and the sound is mono. Nevertheless, I enjoyed this rendition of Totentanz more than I had in the past.

*Julian Bream "in concerto" album* - Concertos by Giuliani & Arnold; solo pieces/transcriptions by Berkeley, Ravel, Roussel, Cimarosa (alto)

Another favourite disc. The concertos contrast well with eachother. I quite like the alla polacca finale of Giuliani and the sunny outer movements Arnold. The solo pieces are equally enjoyable. Someone said Bream was a painter of the guitar, as compared to John Williams who was more like an etcher. I can go with that, here Bream displays a sense of warmth and colour.


----------



## tortkis

George Walker composed five piano sonatas spanning 1953 to 2003. They are all marvelous and captivating. The later sonatas became more abstract, but there is always lyricism.









https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kj-g7CC6oIOSQryGdLw4HVrPa2oKFd_Cg


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - orchestral, chamber and instrumental works part one for this morning.

With most composers in my collection re-acquaintance is a fair while in occurring due to my "try and let them out of the cage once a year" way of doing things, but it seems I've left Michael in the queue for longer than most. I do also have a couple of operas by MT but I will leave those for when I next have one of my equally infrequent opera mini-binges.

MT's earlier material is deemed to be more lyrical and accessible than what was to emerge from the late 1950s onwards, so I'm looking forward to re-tracking his musical evolution within an acknowledged output stretching over the course of 60 years. MT set high standards for himself - after realising that his early works were unsatisfactory he went back to the Royal College of Music at the age of 27 for an intensive course in counterpoint and also further tuition in orchestration. It was only after that period of extra study did he consider his career as a composer to be truly under way, and the first string quartet was where it properly began.

String Quartet no.1 (1934-35):










Piano Sonata no.1 (1936-38):










Concerto for double string orchestra (1938-39):










_A Child of Our Time_ - oratorio in three parts for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Michael Tippett] (1939-41):


----------



## Skakner




----------



## Marinera

*Caldara - Cantate, Sonate ed Arie *

La Gioia Armonica, Jürgen Banholzer


----------



## Art Rock

Vissarion Shebalin: Symphonies 2 and 4, Russian Overture (Russian Cinematographic Symphony Orchestra, Sergei Skripka, Olympia)

Vissarion Shebalin (1902 - 1963) was a Soviet composer and teacher. He studied at the conservatory under Myaskovsky. I posted listening to a CD with the first and third symphony a few days ago. These works from around 1930 are much in the same vein, at times reminiscent of film scores (indeed, after I made that note, I found out that Shebalin composed music for films in that time frame as well), always pleasing but without the bit of extra that makes a composition stand out. Far from essential, but good to have.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Serenades

Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra, Nicholas McGegan


----------



## Kiki

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 
Berliner Philharmoniker / Kirill Petrenko / 2019 Live

I really like this Tchaikovsky #5 from K. Petrenko. Everything is first-rate, the drive, the momentum, the purposefulness, the transparency, the rubato, the lyrical molding of phrases etc. Not to mention the glorious sound of the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## Marinera

*Telemann - Frankfurt Violin Sonatas*

Gottfried von der Goltz, Annekatrin Beller, Torsten Johann, Thomas C. Boysen


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 32 No. 9 in A major, etc.

Zoltan Kocsis (piano)

Rachmaninov: Étude-Tableau, Op. 33 No. 1 in F minor
Rachmaninov: Étude-Tableau, Op. 39 No. 4 in B minor
Rachmaninov: Étude-Tableau, Op. 39 No. 7 in C minor
Rachmaninov: Melodie in E Major, Op. 3 No. 3
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 36
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 1 in F sharp minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 7 in C minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 32 No. 2 in B flat minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 32 No. 6 in F minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 32 No. 9 in A major
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 32 No. 10 in B minor
Rachmaninov: Serenade, Op. 3 No. 5


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony 7 'Leningrad' (Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Mariss Jansons, CGO Live)

One of my favourite orchestras in a live rendition of my favourite Shostakovich symphony. Bliss.


----------



## Baxi

*Kazuo Yamada

Orchestral works

Russian Philharmonic Orchestrq
Dmitry Yablonsky
2007*


----------



## eljr

Mahler: Titan

Eine Tondichtung in Symphonieform

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

The biggest surprises of Mahler's second, 1893 version of his first symphonic masterpiece…are the touches of orchestration later changed, usually for the better…Roth's punchiness is probably... - BBC Music Magazine, August 2019, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 3 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 10th May 2019
Catalogue No: HMM905299
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Series: Roth Mahler Symphonies
Length: 57 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
10th May 2019

Diapason d'Or
June 2019

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2019
Nominee - Symphonic Music
International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Symphonic Music


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau*


----------



## Marinera

Caldara - Maddalena ai Piedi di Cristo. René Jacobs


----------



## Richannes Wrahms




----------



## eljr

MusicSybarite said:


> One of the longest and most unappealing works I've ever heard.
> 
> This is not Glass at his best. His best efforts in the form are to be found in others.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Maybe you'd enjoy the video, it can be found here.

You can cast to your big screen and your theater system.

Enjoy your week

all the best

eljr


----------



## Rogerx

CD 8
LEOŠ JANÁČEK (1854-1928)
Sinfonietta
PIOTR ILYICH TCHAIKOVSKY (1840-1893)
Romeo and Juliet - Fantasy-Overture after Shakespeare
Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163345


*Max Bruch*
Concerto No. 1, op. 26
Scottish Fantasy

*Henri Vieuxtemps*
Concerto No. 5, op. 37

Jascha Heifetz, violin
New Symphony Orchestra of London
Sir Malcolm Sargent, conductor

recorded 1961 and 1962, reissued 1995


----------



## eljr

.........................................


----------



## Chilham

I've been on a Monteverdi marathon last night and this morning. Delightful.

For the rest of the day, a few works that premiered on this day in history:










Bellini: I Puritani (Highlights)

Lawrence Brownlee, Sarah Coburn, Azamat Zheltyrguzov, Tadas Girininkas, Kaunas City Symphony Orchestra, Constantine Orbelian










Mussorgsky: Boris Godunov: A Symphonic Synthesis arr. Stokowski

José Serebrier, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra










Nielsen: Symphony No. 5

Sakari Oramo, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra










Stravinsky: Symphony in Three Movements

Sir Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic










Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge

Mark Padmore, Schubert Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Æther

Sarah Aristidou (soloist), Daniel Barenboim, Christian Rivet, Emmanuel Pahud

Orchester des Wandels, Chor der Klangverwaltung, Thomas Guggeis

anon.: Näckens Polska
Adès: Ariel's Song (from The Tempest)
Debussy: Mes longs cheveux (from Pelléas et Mélisande)
Delibes: Où va la jeune Indoue? 'Bell Song' (from Lakmé)
Delibes: Sous le ciel tout etoilé (from Lakmé)
Handel: Tu del ciel ministro eletto (Il Trionfo del Tempo e del Disinganno)
Poulenc: Fac ut portem (from Stabat Mater)
Poulenc: Quando Corpus (from Stabat Matet)
Stravinsky: Nightingale's Song (from The Nightingale)
Thomas, Ambroise: Le voilà! Je crois entendre (from Hamlet)
Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
Widmann, J: Labyrinth V, for Soprano a capella
Zimmermann, U: Einmal noch einmal (from Die weiße rose)



> BBC Music Magazine January 2022
> 
> Can you capture the ineffable? Sarah Aristidou's remarkable debut disc Æther explores things within and beyond. She is duly shrouded in mist for the booklet pictures, but there is nothing the least bit wispy about either her formidable coloratura singing or the exceptional programming here.
> 
> 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording)


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Much Ado about Nothing Overture (Penny/Naxos)
Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez (Bonell/Collins)
Toussaint - Cello Concerto #2 (Prieto/Urtext)*


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Æther
> 
> Sarah Aristidou (soloist), Daniel Barenboim, Christian Rivet, Emmanuel Pahud
> 
> Orchester des Wandels, Chor der Klangverwaltung, Thomas Guggeis
> 
> anon.: Näckens Polska
> Adès: Ariel's Song (from The Tempest)
> Debussy: Mes longs cheveux (from Pelléas et Mélisande)
> Delibes: Où va la jeune Indoue? 'Bell Song' (from Lakmé)
> Delibes: Sous le ciel tout etoilé (from Lakmé)
> Handel: Tu del ciel ministro eletto (Il Trionfo del Tempo e del Disinganno)
> Poulenc: Fac ut portem (from Stabat Mater)
> Poulenc: Quando Corpus (from Stabat Matet)
> Stravinsky: Nightingale's Song (from The Nightingale)
> Thomas, Ambroise: Le voilà! Je crois entendre (from Hamlet)
> Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir
> Widmann, J: Labyrinth V, for Soprano a capella
> Zimmermann, U: Einmal noch einmal (from Die weiße rose)


I had my playlist set for the morning and now I feel I must adjust it.


----------



## Eramire156

*Igor Stravinsky 
Apollon Musgéte
Concerto in D for String Orchestra 









Igor Stravinsky 
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Oistrakh The King

Oistrakh Beethoven VC.


----------



## eljr

ULTRA HD

Æther

Sarah Aristidou (soloist), Daniel Barenboim, Christian Rivet, Emmanuel Pahud

Orchester des Wandels, Chor der Klangverwaltung, Thomas Guggeis

Can you capture the ineffable? Sarah Aristidou's remarkable debut disc Æther explores things within and beyond. She is duly shrouded in mist for the booklet pictures, but there is nothing the... - BBC Music Magazine, January 2022, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 12th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: ALPHA781
Label: Alpha
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## KevinW

Bruckner 8th--people's favorite Bruckner Symphony.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Chronochromie 
La Ville d'en haut
Et expecto resurrectionem mortuorum

The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

Oiseaux exotiques Concertgebouw Orchestra Chailly


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schmidt: Symphonies 1-4 (Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi , Chandos, 4 CD's)

I already had the Naxos CD's, but this is a box well worth having too. One of the underrated symphonists of the 20th century. Now playing CD1, the first symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Art Rock said:


> I already had the Naxos CD's, but this is a box well worth having too. One of the underrated symphonists of the 20th century. Now playing CD1, the first symphony.


Thanks for mentioning Jarvi. I was considering a purchase, but I saw a review that downplayed it, so I put it off. I'll have to put it back on my to-purchase list.


----------



## Auferstehen

*MAHLER G*

S No 5 in C# min

Comparing

NPO - Barbirolli Sir J
VPO - Bernstein L
VPO - Maazel L
LPO - Tennstedt K

Mario


----------



## Art Rock

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for mentioning Jarvi. I was considering a purchase, but I saw a review that downplayed it, so I put it off. I'll have to put it back on my to-purchase list.


Try to listen before buying. I'm not taking any responsibility.


----------



## Rogerx

Gustavo Dudamel and Los Angeles Philharmonic: John Williams Celebration

Program

John Williams (b. 1932)
Olympic Fanfare & Theme
Schindler's List
Fiddler on the roof
Catch me if you can
Star Wars
Amistad
Jaws
The Empire strikes back

Los Angeles Philharmonic
Gustavo Dudamel (Conductor)
Itzhak Perlman (Violin)

In about 30 minutes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Art Rock said:


> Try to listen before buying. I'm not taking any responsibility.


Ha! Yeah, I'm  listening to the first symphony on Spotify.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Gustavo Dudamel and Los Angeles Philharmonic: John Williams Celebration
> 
> Program
> 
> John Williams (b. 1932)
> Olympic Fanfare & Theme
> Schindler's List
> Fiddler on the roof
> Catch me if you can
> Star Wars
> Amistad
> Jaws
> The Empire strikes back
> 
> Los Angeles Philharmonic
> Gustavo Dudamel (Conductor)
> Itzhak Perlman (Violin)
> 
> In about 30 minutes.


What platform are you streaming this from?


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> What platform are you streaming this from?


We have a satellite dish, so we can pick up Mezzo and Stingray Brava channels. :angel:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - orchestral, chamber and instrumental works part two for late afternoon and early evening.

_The Source_ - madrigal for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Edward Thomas] (1942):
_The Windhover_ - madrigal for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Gerard Manley Hopkins] (1942):
_Plebs Angelica_ [_Angelic Host_] - motet for unaccompanied double mixed choir [Text: Medieval Latin] (1943-44):
_The Weeping Babe_ - motet for soprano and unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Edith Sitwell] (1944):










_Boyhood's End_ - cantata for tenor and piano [Texts: William Henry Hudson] (1943):










Symphony no.1 for orchestra (1944-45):










String Quartet no.2 (1941-42):
String Quartet no.3 (1945-46):










_Brass Fanfare no.1_ for four horns, three trumpets and three trombones (1943):
_Little Music_ for string orchestra (1946):


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc*

Oeuvre pour piano CD1

Gabriel Tacchino


----------



## HistoryJoe

Vasks said:


> *
> Toussaint - Cello Concerto #2 (Prieto/Urtext)*


Hey! Thanks for mentioning this. I was completely unfamiliar and it's great


----------



## fbjim

One of the greats. I'm surprised there are not that many recordings of this, given Barber's high esteem, the allure of soloists recording incredibly difficult works, and this concerto's reputation- maybe it's simply too fiendishly virtuosic?


----------



## eljr

*ULTRA HD*

Solo Bach-Abel

Lucile Boulanger (viola da gamba)

Release Date: 28th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: ALPHA783
Label: Alpha
Runtime: 1:30:00


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163351


2 CDs

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade in D, KV 239 "Serenata notturna"
March in D, KV 249
Serenade in D, KV 250 "Hafffner"
Serenade in G, KV 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
March in D, KV 335 No. 1
Serenade in D, KV 320 "Posthorn"

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner

1982, 1985, 1987; compilation 1999


----------



## haziz

* Glazunov: Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, Op. 48*

_ Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983 / February 1984
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamburg, Germany


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Koechlin
Sonate À 7, Op. 221
Stefan Schilli (oboe), Henrik Wiese (flute), Cristina Bianchi (harp), Daniel Giglberger (violin), Heather Cottrell (violin), Anja Kreynacke (viola), Kristin von der Goltz (cello)*


----------



## haziz

* Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82*

_ Nicola Benedetti (violin)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Kirill Karabits_
Recorded: 2015-12-14
Recording Venue: The Lighthouse, Poole


----------



## eljr

Following the lead of the esteemed poster @SanAntone










London Symphony Orchestra, Vols. I & II
Frank Zappa

Date First Available ‏ : ‎ August 8, 2012
Runtime: 1:35:00


----------



## KevinW

Rogerx said:


> We have a satellite dish, so we can pick up Mezzo and Stingray Brava channels. :angel:


Tech guy+Classical fan=divine :angel:


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Karlheinz Stockhausen
helikopter quartett - Arditti string quartet


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60*

_Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ivan Anguélov_


----------



## Mark Dee

*Mozart - Eine kleine Nachtmusik, KV. 525*
*A Far Cry*
_Performed on April 21st 2013. Recorded live at the Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum, Boston._


----------



## Eramire156

*Béla Bartók 
String Quartets 3, 5 and 6









Alban Berg Quartett *


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 55*

_ Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983 / February 1984
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamburg, Germany


----------



## 13hm13

Herbert von Karajan - Complete EMI Recordings 1946-1984, Vol. 1: Orchestral

CD52/53: Bruckner 8/ BPO / 1957


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> We have a satellite dish, so we can pick up Mezzo and Stingray Brava channels. :angel:


Which would you recommend if one were going to try one?


----------



## eljr

----------------------------------------


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - orchestral, chamber and instrumental works part three for tonight. Three sessions today rather than the usual two - must have been the early start.

_Suite in D: Birthday Suite for Prince Charles_ for orchestra (1948):










_The Heart's Assurance_ - cycle of five songs for tenor and piano [Text: Sidney Keyes/Alun Lewis] (1950-51):










_Dance, Clarion Air_ - madrigal for unaccompanied choir of two sopranos, alto, tenor and bass [Text: Christopher Fry] (1952):
_Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli_ for string orchestra (1953):










_Ritual Dances_ for orchestra, from the opera _The Midsummer Marriage_ (1946-52):
_Divertimento on Sellinger's Round_ for chamber orchestra (1954):
Sonata for four horns (1955):










Piano Concerto (1953-55):


----------



## haziz

* Glazunov: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 5 'Slavyanskaya'*
_
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 19-22 December 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany

It is amazing the genius of 16 year old prodigy, Glazunov, composing this very fine symphony.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hindemith
Die Serenaden, Op. 35 - Little Cantata after Romantic Texts
Christiane Oelze, soprano
Ensemble Villa Musica*










Such a lovely work. In fact, this whole recording is top-drawer Hindemith, IMHO.


----------



## Tempesta

Swiss conductor and composer 
Volkmar Andreae's Bruckner Symphony Cycle















This Vienna Symphony cycle was performed and broadcast in January and February 1953


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Symphony No. 6 in B minor "Pathetique", op. 74

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: Various lieder from the *Webern Complete* DG set -


----------



## HerbertNorman

Nikolai Myaskovsky - 1st and 2nd Symphonies

Yevgeny Svetlanov and the Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Richter, Max: The Blue Notebooks

Max Richter (piano, synthesizer programming), Tilda Swinton (reader), Chris Worsey (cello), John Metcalfe (viola), Philip Sheppard (cello), Natalia Bonner (violin), Louisa Fuller (violin), Ian Burdge (cello), Dinah Washington (vocals)

Max Richter Orchestra, Lorenz Dangel

Release Date: 11th May 2018
Catalogue No: 4835014
Label: DG
Length: 71 minutes


----------



## Coach G

fbjim said:


> One of the greats. I'm surprised there are not that many recordings of this, given Barber's high esteem, the allure of soloists recording incredibly difficult works, and this concerto's reputation- maybe it's simply too fiendishly virtuosic?
> 
> View attachment 163349


I have three recordings of the Barber _Piano Concerto_. I have the above John Browning w/George Szell recording, and recording of it that John Browning did much later with Leonard Slatkin and the St. Louis Symphony Orchestra. On NAXOS, Stephen Prutsman recorded the Barber _Piano Concerto_ with Marin Alsop and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra in Alsop's fantastic mission to record the complete orchestral works of Barber for the _American Classics_ series. Yes, it is a difficult if not very athletic concerto. According to the liner notes of the Browing/Slatkin disc, Browning recalls that when he was getting ready to premier the concerto, the final movement of the original version was so tangled that he and Samuel Barber called up Vladimir Horowitz to have him look it over and determine if it could even be played. Browing said that when they met with Horowitz he was so afraid that Horowitz was going to just "sit down at the piano and play it"; but to Browning's relief, Horowitz declared that the it was unplayable, so Barber revised it.

Be sure to also check out the flip side of that album, _The Song of Orpheus_ by William Schuman, featuring Leonard Rose on cello. As far as I know, Rose and Szell is the only recording of _Song of Orpheus_ that exists and it's mono and hard enough to get on LP and even harder to get on CD where you'll have to spring big money for Sony's Leonard Rose box set. _Song of Orpheus_ is thorny yet tonal, and a very fine, beautiful and neglected American work for cello and orchestra. It deserves an upgrade, so if Yo-Yo Ma is out there reading this, there you go.


----------



## haziz

* Mahler: Symphony No. 5*

_ SWR Sinfonieorchester des Südwestrundfunks
Michael Gielen_
Recorded: 9-10 December 2003
Recording Venue: Freiburg Konzerthaus, Germany

I rarely listen to Mahler's 5th symphony. Giving it another spin.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Hindemith
> Die Serenaden, Op. 35 - Little Cantata after Romantic Texts
> Christiane Oelze, soprano
> Ensemble Villa Musica*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely work. In fact, this whole recording is top-drawer Hindemith, IMHO.


I'm glad you enjoy this excellent album - I was beginning to think I was the only one who had it.


----------



## starthrower

Digital recording 1993

Score reconstructed from the original soundtrack and arranged by William D. Brohn.


----------



## Oistrakh The King

Mozart Magic Flute.


----------



## Neo Romanza

elgars ghost said:


> I'm glad you enjoy this excellent album - I was beginning to think I was the only one who had it.


Hah!  This entire Hindemith series with the Ensemble Villa Musica is excellent. I believe there are 10 recordings in all.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Symphony in F, "Urbs Roma"
Orchestre National de France
Cristian Mǎcelaru*










Beautiful performance. This is my first foray into this new Saint-Saëns symphony cycle and I'm rather enjoying it so far.


----------



## Joe B

Laercio Dintz leading Das Freie Orchester Berlin in Nimrod Borenstein's "Suspended Opus 69":


----------



## Captainnumber36

Satie: Essential Orchestral Works

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07CZKHCX...ssential+orchestral+works,aps,73&sr=8-1-spell


----------



## Joe B

Richard Auldon Clark leading the Manhattan Chamber Orchestra in music by David Amram:


----------



## KevinW




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Wagner
Das Rheingold
Simone Mangelsdorff (soprano), Erwin Wohlfahrt (tenor), Oralia Dominguez (mezzo-soprano), Helen Donath (soprano), Josephine Veasey (mezzo-soprano), Zoltan Kelemen (bass), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass), Karl Ridderbusch (bass), Anna Reynolds (mezzo-soprano), Edda Moser (soprano), Gerhard Stolze (tenor), Donald Grobe (tenor), Robert Kerns (baritone)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan*


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud: Autograph

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Bach, W F: Prelude in B minor
Bizet: Adagietto
Cervantes: Adios a Cuba
Chabrier: Feuillet d'album
Chopin: Waltz No. 6 in D flat major, Op. 64 No. 1 'Minute Waltz'
Couperin, F: Le Tic-Toc-Choc ou Les Maillotins (from Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 18ème in F major)
Fauré: Romance sans paroles, Op. 17 No. 3
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Godowsky: The Swan (after Saint-Saens)
Grieg: Wedding Day at Troldhaugen (from Lyric Pieces Op. 65)
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Mompou: El Lago (Le Lac)
Poulenc: Mélancolie
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 3 No. 2 in C sharp minor
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Scriabin: Prelude, Op. 9 No. 1 in C sharp minor for the left hand
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1
Strasnoy: Tourbillon
Tailleferre: Valse Lente
Tchaikovsky: Nocturne for cello & small orchestra (or cello & piano), Op. 19 No. 4


----------



## Kiki

Maurice Ravel: La Valse
Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg / Emmanuel Krivine / 2011 (Zig-Zag)
Anima Eterna Brugge / Jos van Immerseel / 2005 (Mécénat Musical)
Les Siècles / François-Xavier Roth / 2019 Live (Harmonia Mundi)

A few HIP specialists on how to waltz into destruction, with perhaps surprisingly an incredible amount of liberty taken along the way with the tempo/dynamics.


----------



## Gothos

Symphonies Nos.1 & 4


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Estampes
Youri Egorov*










From this incredible set -


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Toccata, BV 287, Elegien, BV 252, Sonatina No. 6, BV 284 & Toccata, Adagio & Fugue in C Major, BV B 29 No. 1

Peter Donohoe (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Chansons madécasses
Jessye Norman, soprano
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Boulez*










Quite possibly the closest Ravel ever got to Schoenberg and the Second Viennese School. A frightening, eerie work --- love it.


----------



## 13hm13

Symphony No. 2: The Age of Anxiety (1949)


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schmidt: Symphonies 1-4 (Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi , Chandos, 4 CD's)

I already had the Naxos CD's, but this is a box well worth having too. One of the underrated symphonists of the 20th century. Now playing CD2, the second symphony.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Ravel
L'enfant et les sortilèges
Colette Herzog (soprano), Jeannine Collard (mezzo-soprano), Jane Berbié (mezzo-soprano), Francoise Ogeas (soprano), Sylvaine Gilma (soprano), Camille Maurane (baritone), Michel Sénéchal (tenor), Heinz Rehfuss (baritone), René Alix (chorus master)
R.T.F. National Orchestre, R.T.F. Choeur De Radio France, R.T.F. Maitrise De Radio France
Lorin Maazel*

From this set -










For me, this is one of the most magnificent pieces ever written. It cleverly straddles the line between outrageous and sensuous. The orchestration alone is a feast for the ears.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem and Quattro Pezzi Sacri

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, , Fritz Reiner.

I pulled an old vinyl from my shelfs . Later released by Decca.


----------



## Merl

Nearly picked this quartet for the weekly SQ thread, last week, but went with something else instead. Interestingly I nearly chose the Elgar last time, too. This is a fine disc though.


----------



## haziz

* Volkmann: Symphony No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 44*

_Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie
Werner Andreas Albert_
Recorded: January 1991/February 1993
Recording Venue: Schützenhof Herford, Germany

First time listening to this symphony.


----------



## vincula

Running out of superlatives here. I dare not jot it 'em down. What a rendition. Great SQ too! Easy to find on Spotify. Don't let this one pass. You'll be rewarded. Lili Kraus' Mozart deserves a much wider audience and it's perfectly valid even considered from today's standards.

And Monteux... _Mon Dieu_ :angel:

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Baxi

*Dmitri Shostakovich

Symphony No.1 / 14 / 15

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons
2018/19
*


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Edition, Box 3 "Voice and Orchestra" (Various artists, 6 CD's)

Now playing CD 2: Two Chorales for mixed choir and orchestra, Rakastava (The Lover), Cantata for the University Graduation Ceremonies of 1894, The Wood-Nymph (melodrama for recitation, piano and orchestra), Serenad (Serenade), JS168, for baritone and orchestra, Cantata for the Coronation of Nicholas II.

This is rather disappointing. The Chorales and Rakastava are OK, the first Cantata is not bad, but too long (over 31 min) for its material for me, Wood nymph is nigh unlistenable for me due to the recitation, which I despise in almost any composition (I hit the 'next' button after 2 minutes), the Serenade is inappropriately named and falls flat as well, and the second cantata is somewhat shorter and more interesting than the first - and for me the best piece on the album (still only 3/6 on the Artrockometer though).

In a project like this, there are bound to be some duds, so it's just 'accept and move on' - CD 3 tomorrow.


----------



## Marinera

13hm13 said:


> Symphony No. 2: The Age of Anxiety (1949)


The title of this work accidentally coincided with my thoughts about half an hour ago. It seems difficult to live at your own pace in this day and age. This is the work I've never listened before, have to rectify that.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Contemporaries

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Critics' Choice 2021
Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2021
Presto Recording of the Week
3rd September 2021
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
October 2021
Editor's Choice
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominated - Solo Instrument
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Solo Instrument


----------



## Vronsky

Tōru Takemitsu: Eclipse, Masque, The Dorian Horizon & other works
Shinya Koide, Ryu Noguchi, H. Wakasugi & Yomiuri Nippon Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: The Hyperion Schubert Edition 28 (Maarten Koningsberger, John Mark Ainsley, Graham Johnson, Hyperion)

Another Schubertiad, this time focusing on the year 1822. Although not mentioned on the cover, Michael George, Christine Schäfer, Paul Agnew, Jamie MacDougall, Simon Keenlyside, Patricia Rozario, Catherine Denley, Ian Bostridge, and the London Schubert Chorale feature as well. Most songs live up to the high standard of this series, and I particularly like Koningsberger. However, not sure whether it is a recording issue (possible, but in most songs on this CD I don't hear this problem), but in several songs Ainsley struggles with the piano dominating his voice.


----------



## Baxi

*Richard Strauss

Aus Italien op.16
Cleveland Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy
1991

Macbeth op.23
Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel
1983

Intermezzo op.72 
-Sinfonische Zwischenspiele-
Wiener Philharmoniker
André Previn
1993*


----------



## haziz

* Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*
_
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn_

First time listening to this symphony. Sounds quite searing and good so far.


----------



## Marinera

*Francisco Guerau - Complete Works for Guitar. Poema Harmónico*

Xavier Díaz-Latorre

Earlier today listened to all 3 discs. Now going for the second listening round. Disk 1


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> * Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*
> _
> London Symphony Orchestra
> André Previn_
> 
> First time listening to this symphony. Sounds quite searing and good so far.


After all these years, this is still _Primus inter pares _ IMV


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Wagner
> Das Rheingold
> Simone Mangelsdorff (soprano), Erwin Wohlfahrt (tenor), Oralia Dominguez (mezzo-soprano), Helen Donath (soprano), Josephine Veasey (mezzo-soprano), Zoltan Kelemen (bass), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass), Karl Ridderbusch (bass), Anna Reynolds (mezzo-soprano), Edda Moser (soprano), Gerhard Stolze (tenor), Donald Grobe (tenor), Robert Kerns (baritone)
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Herbert von Karajan*


Still my favourite Rheingold


----------



## haziz

* Walton: Viola Concerto*
_
Yuri Bashmet (viola), London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn_


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Phoenix Chorale & Kansas City Chorale, Charles Bruffy


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, Songs - Phyllis Bryn-Julson (soprano), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Ann Murray (mezzo), Robert Tear (tenor), Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez.*

*Ravel, Ma Mère l'Oye - Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez*

After a couple of non listening days back with Boulez conducting.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

After a month long holiday, my second real listen of the year (after listening yesterday to this week's selection of the SQ's thread), Messiaen's colossal Saint François d'Assise. Right now on Act II


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - orchestral, chamber and instrumental works part four for either side of the grocery run. This session represents something a cusp period as some of MT's music from the late 1950s was becoming undoubtedly austere compared to what came before, although he did bookend his career somewhat by returning to a more lyrical style later in life.

Symphony no.2 for orchestra (1956-57):










_Four Songs from the British Isles_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: trad. anon./Robert Burns] (1956):
_Over The Sea To Skye_ - song for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: Sir Harold Boulton] (1956):
_Five Negro Spirituals_ from the oratorio _A Child of Our Time_, arr. for unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: Michael Tippett] (1939-41 - arr. 1958):
_Unto the Hills (Wadhurst)_ - hymn for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: John Campbell] (1958):
_Lullaby_ for alto and unaccompanied choir of two sopranos, two tenors and one bass [Text: W.B. Yeats] (1959):
_Magnificat and Nunc Dimittis_ - two canticles for mixed choir and organ [Texts: _The Book of Common Prayer_] (1961):










_Music_ - song for unison voices, strings and piano, arr. for tenor and piano [Text: Percy Bysshe Shelley) (1960):
_Songs for Achilles_ - cycle of three songs for tenor and guitar [Texts: Michael Tippett] (1961):
_Songs for Ariel_ - cycle of three songs for tenor and piano [Texts: William Shakespeare] (1962):

plus five realisations of songs by Henry Purcell (dates for these arrangements not specified):

_If Music Be the Food of Love_ for voice and piano [Text: William Shakespeare/Colonel Heveningham]
_An Epithalamium_ for voice and piano [Text: anon. after William Shakespeare]
_The Fatal Hour Comes on Apace_ for voice and guitar [Text: ????]
_Mad Bess_ for voice and piano [Text: anon.]
_Sweeter Than Roses_ for voice and piano [Text: 'Norton']










Piano Sonata no.2 (1962):










Concerto for orchestra (1962-63):


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs

Renee Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann

Strauss, R: Acht Gedichte aus 'Letzte Blätter', Op. 10
Strauss, R: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss, R: Ein schones war (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 48
Strauss, R: Gesänge (4), Op. 33
Strauss, R: Verfuehrung Op. 33 No. 1
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder
Strauss, R: Winterweihe, Op. 48 No. 4
Strauss, R: Wo war ich? Tod und lebe (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Strauss, R: Zweite Brautnacht! (from Die Ägyptische Helena)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bachianas*

CD2

Maria Zedelius-	Es Erhub Sich Ein Streit Kantate Zum Michaelissonntag 
David Cordier-	Ach, Dass Ich Wassers G'nug Hätte Lamento 
David Cordier-	Herr, Wende Dich Und Sei Mir Gnädig Dialogue 
Michael Schopper-	Wie Bist Du Denn, O Gott, In Zorn Auf Mich Entbrannt Lamento 
Maria Zedelius-	Die Furcht Des Herren Kantate Zu Einem Ratswechsel 
Maria Zedelius-	Ich Danke Dir, Gott Kantate Zum 17. Sonntag Nach Trinitatis


----------



## haziz

* Finzi: Clarinet Concerto, Op. 31*

_ Alan Hacker (clarinet)
English Symphony Orchestra, English String Orchestra
William Boughton_


----------



## eljr

.....................................


----------



## Itullian

French Suites


----------



## Marinera

*Haydn - Les heures du jour.*

Symphonies Nos. 6 'La Matin', 7 'le Midi', 8 'Le Soir'; Mozart - Serenade No.6, K.239 'Serenata Notturna'

From the Haydn 2032 box set, disk 10

Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini


----------



## eljr

.................................


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3

Wilhelm Backhaus (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4

Wilhelm Backhaus (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Clemens Krauss


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163388


2 CDs

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Concertos Nos. 19, 20, 21, 23, 24
Rondo in A major
Rondo in D major

Alfred Brendel, piano
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner

1972, 1974, 1976, 1982; compilation 1994


----------



## ansfelden

Smetana - Má Vlast, Wiener Philharmoniker / Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Among the most beautiful symphonic works ever!


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Concerto No.1
Wiener Philharmoniker / Karl Böhm (1951)

15 Piano variations and Fugue (Eroica)
6 Bagatelles


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115*
_
Karl Leister (clarinet), Amadeus Quartet (string quartet)_
Recorded: 1967-03-19
Recording Venue: UFA-Tonstudio, Berlin


----------



## Art Rock

Various composers: Street songs (King's Singers, Evelyn Glennie, RCA)

This CD collects compositions by Steve Martland, Peter Klatzow, Peter Louis van Dijk, David Horne, Stanley Glasser, and Evelyn Glennie, in a mostly combined rendition by the King's Singers and celebrated percussionist Evelyn Glennie (mainly marimba). It makes for a fun and interesting 75 minutes.


----------



## Baxi

*Havergal Brian

Symphony No. 22 / 23 / 24
English Suite No.1

New Russia State Symphony Orchestra
Alexander Walker
2012*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martin
Cantate pour le temps de Noël
Severin Lohri, Karola Hausburg, Simone Stock
Luzerner Kantorei*










Such an exquisite work. Martin is an under-appreciated master, IMHO.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 132 - Artemis Quartet.*


----------



## eljr

Joplin: Treemonisha

Carmen Balthrop, Betty Allen & Curtis Rayam

Original Cast Orchestra & Chorus, Gunther Schuller

Release Date: 13th Jun 2005
Catalogue No: E4775590
Label: DG
Series: Opera House
Length: 89 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Mass

The Norman Scribner Choir, The Berkshire Boys Choir, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Vasks

_Four by Franz_

*Haydn - Overture to "La vera costanza" (Huss/Koch)
Haydn - Piano Sonata #5 in G [Hob.XVI:11] (McCabe/London)
Haydn - Piano Trio in C [Hob.XIV:C1] (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Haydn - String Quartet #29, Op. 33, No. 5 (Kodaly/Naxos)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

"Waldstein"

*Schubert*

6 Moments Musicaux


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Korngold
Symphonic Serenade in B-flat, Op. 39
NFM Leopoldinum Orchestra
Hartmut Rohde*


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 14 (Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko, Gal James, Alexander Vinogradov, Naxos)

The 14th Symphony is a work for soprano, bass and a small string orchestra with percussion, consisting of eleven linked settings of poems by four authors. Most of the poems deal with the theme of death, particularly that of unjust or early death. The composer himself was initially unsure what to call the work, eventually designating it a symphony rather than a song cycle to emphasize the unity of the work musically and philosophically: most of the poems deal with the subject of mortality. This is one of my favourite versions.


----------



## haziz

* Finzi: Cello Concerto, Op. 40*

_Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley_
Recorded: 4 July 1977
Recording Venue: Watford, London, United Kingdom


----------



## Malx

*Lavista, String Quartet No. 4 'Sinfonías' - Cuarteto Latinoamericano.*

Second and third listens through this weeks string quartet.

*Edit:* and fourth and fifth.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Scherezade*

Well done. Though I wonder about the cover picture: were they intentionally trying to make Stokowski look like God on the Sistene Chapel when he created Adam?


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rimsky-Korsakov, Scherezade*
> 
> Well done. Though I wonder about the cover picture: were they intentionally trying to make Stokowski look like God on the Sistene Chapel when he created Adam?
> 
> View attachment 163391


Glad he's not posing as Beyoncé


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The string quintet k516 in g-minor with the Auryn quartet/Nobuko Imai, Wow! I haven't heard that ensemble before...and now they quit playing together! That probably means there are many great string quartets around


----------



## Malx

Time to squeeze this quartet in before food.

*Mendelssohn, String Quartet Op44/2 - Quatuor Arod.*


----------



## Art Rock

Rodion Shchedrin, Concertos for Orchestra 4 and 5, Crystal Psaltery (Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits, Naxos)

The main attraction on this album is the coupling of two of Shchedrin's Concertos for Orchestra, Number 4 (Roundelays, 1989) and Number 5 (Four Russian songs, 1998). Both are interesting pieces, and Karabits with the Bournemouth make the most of them imo. Compared to these two the relatively short Crystal Psaltery (1994, dedicated to Takemitsu) is more of a bonus track, but so strikingly different (and far more 'modern') that it is a very welcome inclusion. I think the cello concerto is an even stronger piece than these three, but the Naxos CD sure makes a great introduction to this composer.


----------



## haziz

* Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 100*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1968-09-24
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## haziz

* Moeran: Cello Concerto*

_Peers Coetmore (cello)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult_
Recorded: February 1969
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Town Hall, London, England, United Kingdom

It is easy to miss, since at least to me Peers Coetmore would on superficial inspection seem to me to be a male cellist, however she was the wife of the composer and the dedicatee of both his cello concerto and cello sonata. I had already noted this to myself the last time I played this recording but had already forgotten by today.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Quartet in A*

I was reading Jan Swafford's book on Brahms where he's talking about this piano quartet, and I realized, "Hey, I have a recording of that that I never listen to." Now I'm making up for lost time.


----------



## Kiki

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: 
Piano Concerto No. 21 K467 
Jörg Demus / Collegium Aureum / 1975 (Deutsche Harmonia Mundi)
Piano Concerto No. 27 K595 
Jörg Demus / Collegium Aureum / 1969 (Deutsche Harmonia Mundi)










Frédéric Chopin:
Ballades Nos. 1 - 4
Arthur Schoonderwoerd / 2008 (Alpha)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Honegger
Concerto da camera
Nicolas Chalvin (cor anglais), Etienne Plasman (piano)
Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra
Arturo Tamayo*


----------



## Baxi

*Hector Berlioz

La Damnation de Faust

Baker • Gedda • Bacquier
Choeurs du Theatre National de l'Opera
Orchestre de Paris
Georges Pretre
1969
*


----------



## Chilham

Rossini: La Cenerentola (Highlights)

Claudio Abbado, Scottish Opera Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Luigi Alva, Renato Capecchi, Paolo Montarsolo, Teresa Berganza










Strauss R: Metamorphosen

Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

*Yearly traversal of Beethoven's 32 piano sonatas*

Listened to Nos. 1 and 2, now on mvt 2 of 3. And then on to the rest of the 32 from this set...


----------



## haziz

* Orff: Carmina Burana*
_
Walter Hagen-Groll (chorus master), Gerhard Stolze (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Gundula Janowitz (soprano)
Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Deutsche Oper Berlin
Eugen Jochum_
Recorded: 1967-10-18
Recording Venue: UFA-Tonstudio, Berlin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Lazarus*

I haven't paid much attention to Lazarus, but Brahms stumbled on the manuscript and considered it a great discovery, writing, "Oh, you would be enchanted with such loveliness." I guess that makes it deserving a spin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass in Ab*

I'm just starting in to this. The choir has a little more vibrato than I would like (I'm used to Gardiner's version), but maybe the interpretation will make up for that.


----------



## haziz

*Bax: Fourth Symphony*

_BBC Philharmonic - Vernon Handley,_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martin
Drey Minnelieder
Barbara Vigfusson (soprano), Miriam Terragni (flute), Harald Stampa (guitar)*










Oh, man. This is just so gorgeous.


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich*: _Symphony No. 10 _
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra | Mariss Jansons


----------



## eljr

ULTRA HD

Glass: Akhnaten

Zachary James (Amenhotep III), Richard Bernstein (Aye), Aaron Blake (High Priest), Will Liverman (General Horemhab), Anthony Roth Constanzo (Akhnaten), Disella Larusdottir (Queen Tye), J'Nai Bridges (Nefertiti), Metropolitan Opera, Karen Kamensek

Release Date: 1st Oct 2021
Catalogue No: OMM0154
Label: Orange Mountain
Nominee - Best Opera Recording
Grammy Awards
64th Awards (2022)
Nominee - Best Opera Recording


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martin
Trio on Popular Irish Folk Tunes
Armène Stakian (vln) Pascal Desarzens (vc) Daniel Fuchs (p)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - orchestral, chamber and instrumental works part five for tonight - three of MT's chewy later works, although the fourth symphony, consisting of one continuous 30-minute "life-journey" movement, partly harks back to MT's early lyrical style.

_The Vision of Saint Augustine_ - cantata in three parts for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Augustine of Hippo] (1962-65):










Symphony no.3 for soprano and orchestra [Text: Michael Tippett] (1970-72):










Symphony no.4 for orchestra (1976-77):


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163396


2 CDs

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Concertos Nos. 9, 15, 22, 25, 27

Alfred Brendel, piano
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner

1975, 1976, 1978, 1979, 1982; compilation 1994


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boris Blacher, Concertante Musik for Orchestra*

This is interesting, influenced by Stravinsky for its angular lines and ostinato rhythms.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Hahn
L'île du rêve
Hélène Guilmette, Artavazd Sargsyan, Cyrille Dubois, Anaïk Morel, Thomas Dolié, Ludivine Gombert
Munich Radio Orchestra, Chœur du Concert Spirituel
Hervé Niquet*










Hahn wrote this opera when he was a teenager, but you'd never know as the writing is carried off with great ease and maturity. Lyrical and easy on the ears. Hahn's writing, in a way, reminds me of Frank Martin if I may use an "out there" comparison in that this is music that relies on subtlety and color. Of course, with Hahn, melodies are supplied aplenty. I guess this is my roundabout way of saying that I'm rather enjoying this opera.


----------



## Joe B

Ethan Sperry leading the Portland State Chamber Choir in music of Eriks Esenvalds:









*The First Tears
Rivers of Light
A Drop in the Ocean
Passion and Resurrection*


----------



## Joe B

Graham Ross leading the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge in Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":


----------



## KevinW

My favorite Mozart Symphony. No. 41 Jupiter recording so far--Berliner Philharmoniker+Karl Böhm.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Honegger
Monopartita in F-sharp minor
Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo
Marius Constant*










One of Honegger's last works. I've always enjoyed it, but it's not amongst one of his most talked about pieces. Great performance, too.


----------



## 13hm13

Pfitzner: Symphony in C major -- Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwarz


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martin
Petite Symphonie Concertante
Ursula Ruttimann (piano), Eva Guibentif (harp), Christiane Jaccottet (harpsichord)
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Armin Jordan*










A masterpiece!


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Concerto & Violin Concerto

Rustem Hayroudinoff (piano), James Ehnes (violin)

BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Honegger
Prélude pour 'La Tempête' de William Shakespeare
Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Plasson*










Scintillating! Interesting to know that I share a birthday with Honegger.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1

Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday

*Hahn
Violin Sonata in C major
Charles Sewart, Stephen Coombs*


----------



## 13hm13

BÖHM Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 (1943) - PASC435


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Roussel
Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 53
Orchestre National de France
Dutoit*


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Piano Trio No.1 D898, Trio movement D28, Notturno D897 (Florestan Trio, Hyperion)

Apart from an early movement included on this disc, Schubert turned to the piano trio genre late in his short life. The first trio is a substantial work, which for me seems to foreshadow Brahms' works in the genre. The Notturno is a moving work, well worth hearing, The early movement for piano trio, composed when he was 15, is an amazing work - not at the same level as the other works here, but still a wonderful piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 1

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schmidt: Symphonies 1-4 (Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi , Chandos, 4 CD's)

I already had the Naxos CD's, but this is a box well worth having too. One of the underrated symphonists of the 20th century. Now playing CD3, the third symphony. I had a few minor reservations about the playing in the second, but this is well done.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Charles Gerhardt conducts Classic Film Scores
Disc 2: Lost Horizon - The Classic Film Scores of Dimitri Tiomkin
Charles Gerhardt & the National Philharmonic Orchestra with the John Alldis Choir*

This box set is a recent purchase, I was introduced to it via one David Hurwitz's videos. I've enjoyed films scores a great deal thanks to listening to examples chiefly by Korngold & (Malcolm) Arnold as well as Shostakovich and some of Adriano's recordings which I discovered by accident (Auric's Beauty & the Beast, Waxman's Rebecca and Herrmann's Jane Eyre - the former a purchase and the latter two streamed but will be future purchases). It also ties into my discovery of Noir and other films from the 1930's-1950's during lockdown which has become a keen interest.

The discovery of this box set is for me a real treat on a level with Vernon Handley's Malcolm Arnold Conifer Recordings. The first disc, cantered on Korngold was really enjoyable. Disc 2 is continuing along this path. The "Lost Horizon" suite is a striking, atmospheric piece. The Orchestra and Choir sound fantastic both as performers and in recording terms.

I don't intend to rush through this set. Some of the films I know, some I don't but if the standards across the set are consistent, I have a strong feeling that this set is going to become a favourite.


----------



## Baxi

*Alexander Zemlinsky

Die Seejungfrau
Sinfonietta Op.23

Gürenzich-Orchester Köln
James Conlon
1995*









*Lyrische Symphonie Op.18
Operatic Preludes

Isokoski • Skovhus
Gürenzich-Orchester Köln
James Conlon
2001*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies 1-2-3-4-5-6 &10

Hanover Band- Roy Goodman


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 135 - Artemis Quartet*

There are elements of all of the late Beethoven quartets that are just truly wonderful to listen to - fabulous music.


----------



## Baxi

*Manuel de Falla

Atlántida

Spanish National Chorus & Orchestra
Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos
1978*


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 70*

_ National Symphony Orchestra
Mstislav Rostropovich_


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Baxi said:


> View attachment 163406
> 
> 
> *Manuel de Falla
> 
> Atlántida
> 
> Spanish National Chorus & Orchestra
> Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos
> 1978*


The only major Falla work which continues to escape my clutches. What do you think - worth getting acquainted with, even though it's only a torso?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - orchestral, chamber and instrumental works part six of six for late morning and early afternoon.

Concerto for violin, viola, cello and orchestra (1978-79):
_Byzantium_ for soprano and orchestra [Text: W.B. Yeats] (1989-90):










String Quartet no.4 (1977-78):
String Quartet no.5 (1990-91):










_The Rose Lake_ for orchestra (1991-93):


----------



## Rogerx

Requiem - The Pity of War

Mahler - Stephan - Butterworth - Weill

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Sir Antonio Pappano (piano)

Butterworth, G: A Shropshire Lad - six songs
Mahler: Der Tambourg'sell (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)
Mahler: Revelge (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Stephan: Ich will dir singen ein Hohelied - Sechs Lieder auf Texte von Gerda von Robertus
Weill, K: Beat! Beat! Drums!
Weill, K: Come up from the Fields, Father
Weill, K: Dirge For Two Veterans
Weill, K: Oh Captain! My Captain!
Weill, K: Walt Whitman Songs (4)


----------



## SanAntone

Her earlier recording has been a favorite of mine, I'm still getting to know this new one from 2016.

*Bach* | _The Goldberg Variations_ | Zhu Xiao-Mei










I watched a documentary she made about this recording and the work itself; it was wonderful.


----------



## haziz

* Delius: Brigg Fair
Delius: In a Summer Garden
Delius: A Village Romeo and Juliet / Scene 5
Delius: North Country Sketches*

_Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera
Sir Charles Mackerras_
Recorded: 1989-08-20
Recording Venue: Brangwyn Hall, Swansea


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

piano sonata 1-7-10 & 14

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Late Piano Works, Opp. 116-119

Paul Lewis (piano)

Brahms: Fantasies (7 piano pieces), Op. 116
Brahms: Intermezzi (3), Op. 117
Brahms: Klavierstücke (4), Op. 119
Brahms: Klavierstücke (6), Op. 118


----------



## sbmonty

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 In E Flat, WAB 104
Bernard Haitink; Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Kiki

Ernest Chausson: Symphonie en si bémol majeur 
Orchestre national de Lille / Alexandre Bloch / 2018 (Alpha)

Enchanting!


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Edition, Box 3 "Voice and Orchestra" (Various artists, 6 CD's)

Just played CD3. The first half of the CD is dedicated to Sibelius' only opera The Maiden in the Tower (in one act, 1896), which he withdrew after four performances. Maybe he was dissatisfied with the libretto, but the music is worth preserving. The other half consists of three long songs (about 10 minutes each) and three short ones, for baritone or male choir and orchestra, all from the end of the century - I like Koskenlaskijan morsiamet (The Rapids-Rider's Brides) in particular. Unfortunately, the closing 10 minutes song is The Breaking of the Ice on the River Oulu for narrator (yuck), men's chorus and orchestra. I pressed the stop button. The rest of the CD may not be vintage Sibelius, but it is interesting to hear.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163407


*Felix Mendelssohn*

Works for Cello and Piano

Sonata No. 1, op. 45
Variations concertantes, op. 17
Lied ohne Worte, op. 109
Sonata No. 2, op. 58

Paul Watkins, cello
Huw Watkins, piano

2011


----------



## Vasks

_A duo from Dmitri_

*Shostakovich - Cello Sonata, Op. 40 (Isserlis/Hyperion)
Shostakovich - String Quartet #3, Op. 73 (Eder/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: The Doors of Heaven

Portland State Chamber Choir, Ethan Sperry

Tanks to JoeB


----------



## eljr

Weinberg: Cello Sonatas, Double Bass Sonata & Winnie the Pooh Rhapsody

Marina Tarasova (cello), Ivan Sokolov (piano)

Release Date: 6th Nov 2020
Catalogue No: NFPMA99143
Label: Northern Flowers
Length: 68 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach*: _Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin_
Viktoria Mullova


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.1

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Edo de Waart

These are live recordings made during a Matinee(s) on a free Saturday in the hall of the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam.
The recordings were probably provided by the Dutch Radio and Television broadcaster and published by RCA (1993).
Unfortunately, these fine recordings were only available for a very short time.
We probably won't see this recording in a new release which is a real shame.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ruggles
Men and Mountains
Buffalo PO
MTT*










This Ruggles set (now long OOP) is one of many jewels of my classical collection. I love these American early modernist composers (Ives, Ruggles, Crawford Seeger et. al.). They really invented their own language that was _different_ from the Europeans.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 10
NICCOLÒ PAGANINI (1782-1840)
Caprices, Op. 1 (1950 Recording)
MONO RECORDINGS


----------



## eljr

..............................................


----------



## Kiki

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 
Mahler Chamber Orchestra / Teodor Currentzis / 2013 Live (EuroArts)

Currentzis made this symphony sound like a masterpiece. I really like this performance.


----------



## haziz

*Morton Feldman: Rothko Chapel *
_UC Berkeley Chamber Chorus / The California EAR Unit / Philip Brett / David Abel / Karen Rosenak / William Winant / Dorothy Stone / Arthur Jarvinen / Gaylord Mowrey _


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various works part one for the rest of the afternoon. No operas/musicals this time, nor any other of the longer vocal/choral works such as _Mass_ or _Songfest_ - just whatever predominantly instrumental stuff I have.

Piano Trio (1937):










_Fancy Free_ - ballet in one act (1944):










_Facsimile_ - choreographic essay for orchestra (1946):










Symphony no.1 [_Jeremiah_] for mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Text: _Book of Lamentations_] (1942):
Symphony no.2 [_The Age of Anxiety_] for piano and orchestra, after the poem by W.H. Auden (1949 - rev. 1965):










_Prelude, Fugue and Riffs_ for clarinet and jazz ensemble (1949):


----------



## eljr

An upcoming release. Only one teaser track is available at present:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> This Ruggles set (now long OOP) is one of many jewels of my classical collection. I love these American early modernist composers (Ives, Ruggles, Crawford Seeger et. al.). They really invented their own language that was _different_ from the Europeans.


Thanks for mentioning this. It's an inexpensive download at Amazon, even cheaper at 7disc, and I've been equivocating about a purchase. I need to look into this one further.


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> I love these American early modernist composers (Ives, Ruggles, Crawford Seeger et. al.)


I think it goes further than this. American composers since 1900 seem to bring a new accessibility to classical.


----------



## Marinera

*Haynd 2032 - La Roxolana.* Symphonies Nos. 63 'La Roxolana', 43 'Mercury', 28; Bartok - Romanian Folk Dances

Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Haydn 2032 Vol. 1-10, disk 8


----------



## SanAntone

*Hans Otte* | _Das Buch der Klänge_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 1*

I got this for 99 cents. The disc with 4-6 was also 99 cents, but I passed on it. I've been kicking myself ever since.


----------



## haziz

* Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 21 in F sharp minor, Op. 51*
_
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko_


----------



## Rogerx

Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo, Kazuki Yamada, Truls Mørk: Saint-Saëns, Franck

Program

Camille Saint-Saëns (1835 - 1921)
Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33
1 Allegro non troppo - Animato - Allegro molto - Tempo I
2 Allegretto con moto - Tempo I - Un peu moins vite
3 Molto allegro

César Franck (1822 - 1890)
Symphony in D minor
1 Lento - Allegro non troppo
2 Allegretto
3 Allegro non troppo

Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo
Kazuki Yamada (Conductor)
Truls Mørk (Cello)

In about an half hour on Mezzo.


----------



## Eramire156

*Elliott Carter
String Quartet no.2

William Schuman 
String Quartet no.3









Juilliard String Quartet

recorded October 1960 (Carter) and March 1958 (Schuman) *


----------



## eljr

....................


----------



## Merl

I've never been a huge fan of Delius' String Quartet but it's improved a tiny bit in my estimation recently. This is a nice recording though (and twinned with a decent account of the Elgar, too).









On a separate note, today's funny quote of the day is courtesy of Malx, during an afternoon coffee chat, earlier. We were discussing a string quartet he doesn't like....

Me: I think they're playing 'on the bridge' (sul ponticello)
Malx: Well I wish they'd play on a bridge a bit further away!

Lol, nice one Malx. That tickled me.

You had to be there. :lol:


----------



## haziz

* Price, F: Symphony No. 3 in C minor*

_ Philadelphia Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin_
Recorded: 2021-05-12
Recording Venue: Kimmel Center for the Performing Arts Verizon Hall, Philadelphia


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Die Schöne Müllerin


----------



## Art Rock

Vissarion Shebalin: Symphony 5, Violin concertino, Horn concertino, Sinfonietta (Various performers, Olympia)

The two concertinos are from the early thirties, and are just what you'd expect, relatively lightweight, relatively short (10-12 minutes), but tuneful and welcome. The Sinfonietta on Russian folksongs is from 20 years later, but in a similar vein as the first four symphonies, melodic, 19th century romantic in style, although with a more Russian feeling to it in parts. The main piece of the album is the fifth (and final) symphony, composed in 1962, almost 30 years after the fourth. I expected more of the same, but this is actually slightly more modern (it reminded me in some ways of the Prokofiev symphonies at moments). It is a live recording with a rather unfortunate pre-covid cough in it, but so be it.

If you're looking for one CD to represent Shebalin in your collection (and if you can find it), this would be a good one due to its variety in genres.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> * Price, F: Symphony No. 3 in C minor*
> 
> _ Philadelphia Orchestra
> Yannick Nézet-Séguin_
> Recorded: 2021-05-12
> Recording Venue: Kimmel Center for the Performing Arts Verizon Hall, Philadelphia


Lousy composer and even lousier symphony.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Honegger
Cello Sonata, H. 20
Raphael Wallfisch, Pascal Devoyon*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for mentioning this. It's an inexpensive download at Amazon, even cheaper at 7disc, and I've been equivocating about a purchase. I need to look into this one further.


If you can find this on CD, then please buy it. A download wouldn't do it justice as there some excellently written liner notes in this and many great photos of the composer.

There's one on eBay right now for a decent price considering it's a rarity, you have to place a bid or make an offer, if I were you, I'd jump on it:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/165296228582?hash=item267c6c48e6:gwgAAOSwVCJh4z07


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> Lousy composer and even lousier symphony.


LOL

Do you feel strongly?

LOL


----------



## eljr

haziz said:


> * Price, F: Symphony No. 3 in C minor*
> 
> _ Philadelphia Orchestra
> Yannick Nézet-Séguin_
> Recorded: 2021-05-12
> Recording Venue: Kimmel Center for the Performing Arts Verizon Hall, Philadelphia


Crazy how many awards this has been nominated for or won.

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2021
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Recording of the Month

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominee - Best Orchestral Performance
Grammy Awards
64th Awards (2022)
Nominee - Best Orchestral Performance

Record Review
Records of the Year 2021
Shortlisted - Orchestral
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2022
Shortlisted - Orchestral


----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> Lousy composer and even lousier symphony.


Are you serious or being sarcastic? I loved it!

The fact that her fourth symphony, as well as her violin concertos, were almost lost to posterity only to be found in a dilapidated home in 2009 (she died in 1953) is an apt reminder of how we can forget our heritage. Of course the fact that she was a woman and African American did not help.

I have listened to the same recordings of her symphonies in the past a couple of times. I need to find a recording of her violin concertos.

Count me as a huge fan of her compositions. A 20th century composer that I can thoroughly enjoy, and that is something I don't say too often!


----------



## eljr

haziz said:


> Are you serious or being sarcastic? I loved it!
> 
> The fact that her fourth symphony, as well as her violin concertos, were almost lost to posterity only to be found in a dilapidated home in 2009 (she died in 1953) is an apt reminder of how we can forget our heritage. Of course the fact that she was a woman and African American did not help.
> 
> I have listened to the same recordings of her symphonies in the past a couple of times. I need to find a recording of her violin concertos.
> 
> Count me as a huge fan of her compositions. A 20th century composer that I can thoroughly enjoy, and that is something I don't say too often!


At first I though he was serious, I am very literal. After a bit, I figured he must have been sarcastic.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

secular choral works CD1


----------



## haziz

*Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 27 in C minor, Op. 85*

_State Academic Symphonic Orchestra of Russia
Evgeny Svetlanov_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martin
Concerto pour clavecin
Rudolf Scheidegger, clavecin
Musikkollegium Winterthur
Jac van Steen*










I'm not crazy about the clavecin in general as I don't think it's a compelling solo instrument, but the accompaniment surrounding the solo part that Martin wrote is quite fine.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> Are you serious or being sarcastic? I loved it!
> 
> The fact that her fourth symphony, as well as her violin concertos, were almost lost to posterity only to be found in a dilapidated home in 2009 (she died in 1953) is an apt reminder of how we can forget our heritage. Of course the fact that she was a woman and African American did not help.
> 
> I have listened to the same recordings of her symphonies in the past a couple of times. I need to find a recording of her violin concertos.
> 
> Count me as a huge fan of her compositions. A 20th century composer that I can thoroughly enjoy, and that is something I don't say too often!


I posted some thoughts on Price and African-American classical composers in general on another forum and I won't reiterate what I wrote there other than to say that their neglect is justified.

I'm not saying any more on this topic as I don't want to get banned.


----------



## eljr

@haziz

Well, there we have it, he was serious.


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> @haziz
> 
> Well, there we have it, he was serious.


Oh yes, quite serious, indeed.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martin
Sonata da chesa pour flûte & orgue
Emmanuel Pahud, Tobias Berndt*


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> Oh yes, quite serious, indeed.


I have to hand it to you, you are deliberate in your preferences.

Peace.


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> I have to hand it to you, you are deliberate in your preferences.
> 
> Peace.


I think a lot it comes from spending many years _listening_ and trying to figure out what it is I'm attracted to most in this music. I love all kinds of composers, but I have no difficulty speaking my mind as crazy or unjust as it may come across to another listener.


----------



## Bourdon

I think you have to be careful about sacrificing the musical tastes of others like this. There is no infallible yardstick here, just opinions which are personal and also subject to change.
Choose your words wisely and friendly.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> I think you have to be careful about sacrificing the musical tastes of others like this. There is no infallible yardstick here, just opinions which are personal and also subject to change.
> Choose your words wisely and friendly.


I honestly don't think a lot of what I write comes across as friendly no matter what I write or how I phrase it, so I don't worry about it. I speak in a direct manner and if it is misinterpreted as "ill-tempered" or "abrasive" so be it. I'm not walking on eggshells any longer. This, of course, doesn't mean we shouldn't be civil (I try my best not to belittle or insult people), but if I can't speak my mind freely, then this forum and others should be shutdown.


----------



## Baxi

elgars ghost said:


> The only major Falla work which continues to escape my clutches. What do you think - worth getting acquainted with, even though it's only a torso?


So, difficult to say. I've had the recording for a very long time, but at the same time I've heard it very rarely. I honestly miss a good musical flow, the beautiful moments. The composition seems a bit brittle, Falla wanted a lot, maybe too much.
Before you invest in the recording, get your own picture from qobuz or another streaming provider. It's not really my piece.

I have a similar hard time with Isaac Albeniz 'Merlin' and 'Henry Clifford'


----------



## Neo Romanza

elgars ghost said:


> The only major Falla work which continues to escape my clutches. What do you think - worth getting acquainted with, even though it's only a torso?


You didn't ask me, but I believe it to be very much worth your time. Of course, it's incomplete, but we do get an idea of where Falla was going creatively. It's too bad he didn't compose more music, but I find this to be a common trait in Spanish composers for some reason. So many of them didn't write a lot of music (for whatever reasons).


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martin
Suite from "Der Sturm"
Thomas Oliemans (baritone)
Stavanger Symphony Orchestra
Steven Sloane*










If one doesn't have the time to listen to Martin's _Der Sturm_, then this suite will certainly give you some highlights. I own two recordings of this suite: this one on MDG and Bamert on Chandos. Of course, I strongly suggest checking out the complete _Der Sturm_ on Hyperion, although I believe it's OOP now.  I'm glad I bought it when it came out!


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninoff - Cello Sonata, Vocalise; Dvořák - Polonaise; Sibelius - Malinconia


----------



## eljr

...................................


----------



## Potiphera




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 7
*

After a year and a half of searching, I finally found this set for a reasonable price. Now that I have the EMI English Music, French Music, and Classical Tradition sets, I can officially be declared a Beecham Fanboy.


----------



## Baxi

*Antonin Dvorak

Symphonic Poems

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras
2001-2009
*


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> I honestly don't think a lot of what I write comes across as friendly no matter what I write or how I phrase it, so I don't worry about it. I speak in a direct manner and if it is misinterpreted as "ill-tempered" or "abrasive" so be it. I'm not walking on eggshells any longer. This, of course, doesn't mean we shouldn't be civil (I try my best not to belittle or insult people), but if I can't speak my mind freely, then this forum and others should be shutdown.


I don't think your words are misinterpreted, I think it may be that you are not expressing yourself fully.

"Lousy composer and even lousier symphony" is not qualified as a personal taste which all would have understood as wholly acceptable.

As to you not walking on eggshells anymore, I very much feel the same. I think it comes with the confidence of experience which can very much correlate with age.

I tend to enjoy surly types. I wholly enjoyed the comment you made.

Peace, brother 
(excuse my valediction as I have a proclivity toward the late 60's "peace love and music" era)


----------



## SONNET CLV

This is likely not an Opus you want to listen to every day, but the 24 Caprices of Niccolo Paganini, the composer's Opus 1, can be a delightful and surprising "listen" every once in a while, especially when performed as beautifully and recorded as effectively as on this EMEC Discos 2-CD set (E-107/8) with violinist Celeste Williams playing, from the Urtext Edition, on a 1912 Edoardo Marchetti violin, gut strings. Recorded by Sean Murray at the Sala Capitular of the Real Basilica de San Francisco el Grande, Madrid, 2011, the Caprices come to life from your speakers transporting Ms. Williams and her Marchetti violin into your listening room for a personal concert that explodes with wonders from the various keys, textures, styles, melodies, and techniques inherent in the Paganini score. Booklet notes summarize the specific techniques utilized and explored in each Caprice.

Another fine release from the EMEC Discos catalog of recordings supervised by Executive Producer and masterful classical guitarist Agustín Maruri Machado.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various works part two scattered throughout the rest of today.

_Serenade after Plato's Symposium_ for violin, strings and percussion (1954):










Symphonic suite for orchestra from the music for the film _On the Waterfront_ (1955):
Overture for orchestra from the operetta _Candide_ (1954-56):
Symphonic dances for orchestra from the musical _West Side Story_ (1955-57 - arr. 1960):










Symphony no.3 [_Kaddish_] for speaker, soprano, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Hebrew liturgy/Leonard Bernstein] (1963 - rev. 1977):
_(3) Chichester Psalms_ for boy soprano, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: _Psalms CVIII, C, XXIII, II, CXXXI_ and _CXXXIII_ sung in Hebrew] (1965):


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hahn
Piano Quintet in F-sharp minor
James Baillieu, Tim Lowe, Adam Newman, Benjamin Baker, Bartosz Woroch*










Lovely performance. I certainly hope there's a second volume coming as this first one was released in 2018.


----------



## eljr

............................


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Honegger
String Quartet No. 2, H. 103
Quatuor Ludwig*

From this OOP set -










Honegger's three SQs should be a part of every string quartet's repertoire. They're fabulous works.


----------



## Malx

Another couple of Quartets the first suggested by Merl over a coffee this afternoon.

*Delius, String Quartet - Villiers Quartet.*
The Delius quartet is better than I had expected.

*Mendelssohn, String Quartet No 2 Op 13 - Quatuor Arod. *
Sedate, understated are not adjectives that are readily applicable to this quartets' playing - they are wholehearted and fiery where the music allows, perhaps not everyones ideal in Mendelssohn but it certainly works for me.


----------



## haziz

* Florence Price: Violin Concerto No. 2*

_ Er-Gene Kahng
Janacek Philharmonic
Ryan Cockerham_

First time listening to this composition.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Arnold Bax - 2nd Symphony and tone poem "Nympholept"

London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Bryden Thomson


----------



## eljr

...........................


----------



## haziz

*Clyne: DANCE
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*
_
Inbal Segev
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Marin Alsop_

From the marketing blurb: "Inbal Segev, together with Marin Alsop and the London Philharmonic Orchestra, performs Edward Elgars Cello Concerto alongside the world-premiere recording of DANCE by English composer Anna Clyne, a work commissioned by Inbal."

This is the first time since yesterday that I ventured musically out of the 20th century, and into the 21st! Not my usual classical music stomping grounds! First time listening to this Anna Clyne composition, or indeed any composition by her.


----------



## Tempesta

Bruckner Symphony #4
Orchestre des Champs Elysées/Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163431


*Henryk Mikolaj Górecki*

Symphony No. 3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

Yvonne Kenny, soprano
Adelaide Symphony Orchestra
Takuo Yuasa, conductor

2001


----------



## HerbertNorman

Dmitri Shostakovich 14th and 15th string quartets played by the Beethoven Quartet


----------



## eljr

Glass #14


----------



## haziz

*Albéniz: Iberia*

_Alicia de Larrocha (piano)_


----------



## Tempesta

_Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 / Herreweghe_


----------



## eljr

..................................


----------



## KevinW

eljr said:


> View attachment 163440
> 
> 
> ..................................


(Just asking) Do you think this kind of music should be classified as Classical Music?


----------



## eljr

KevinW said:


> (Just asking) Do you think this kind of music should be classified as Classical Music?


I think the question odd until one examines the mindset of the stereotypical classical listener. 

Peace


----------



## eljr

View attachment 163441


...........................


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163442


2 CDs

*Christoph Willibald Gluck*

Orfeo ed Euridice

Freiburger Barockorchester
René Jacobs, director

2014


----------



## Bkeske

Have not spun these for a while, it was calling me…

Szell conducts Brahms - The Four Symphonies. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1967


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 
Südwestfunk-Orchester Baden-Baden / Hans Rosbaud / 1955 (SWR Classic)

Thunderous!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Honegger
Une cantate de Noël
Pierre Mollet (baritone)
Choeur Des Jeunes, Lausanne, Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Le Petit Choeur du Collège de Villamont, Choeur De Radio, Lausanne
Ernest Ansermet*

From this set -


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163444


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Quartet in G minor, K 478
Piano Quartet in E flat major, K 493

Paul Lewis, piano
Leopold String Trio

2003, reissued 2010


----------



## ando

*Pelléas Et Mélisande Jean Sibelius /Claude Debussy* *(Symphony/Suite from the Opera)*
*Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Serge Baudo*, conductor
(1991, Supraphon Vinyl)


----------



## SanAntone

*Prokofiev*: _October, Cantata Op.74_
Kirill Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Ma mère l'Oye
Argerich / Pletnev*


----------



## Joe B

John Jeter leading the Fort Smith Symphony in music by William Grant Still:


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
Wiener Philharmoniker | Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Arriaga: Symphony & Herminie

and Other Works

Berit Norbakken Solset (soprano)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163446


*Hildegard von Bingen*

The Origin of Fire

Anonymous 4

2004


----------



## Kiki

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
Le Concert des Nations / Jordi Savall / 2019 (AliaVox)

A magnificent Beethoven #5! I never thought a reverberant acoustics would be good for the Fifth, but that works very well with the period instruments here, especially the timpani outputting at 120%! It's not thunderous all the time though, the soft timpani at the transition between 3rd and 4th movements is quite magical.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Koechlin
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 57
Ardeo Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Symphony in G minor & Piano Concerto in F minor

David Gross (piano), Juri Toschmakov (violin)

Frankfurt Brandenburg State Orchestra, Nikos Athinaos


----------



## MusicSybarite

tortkis said:


> Johann Nepomuk David (1895-1977): Five String Trios - David-Trio (CPO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David was an Austrian composer, teacher of Helmut Lachenmann. These are very fine works with solid development and wonderful counterpoint.


Thanks for this! I had heard the David, it was a symphony, but I found it rather disappointing in comparison.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3
Van Cliburn
Philadelphia Orchestra | Eugene Ormandy


----------



## MusicSybarite

HenryPenfold said:


> Completely unknown to me.


For real??? Someone who rates Rawsthorne high doesn't know the "great" and "glorious" Kalinnikov  

And that user always posts the same music over and over again. Are you blind? :lol:

Quite the stamina and conformist approach to music, to say the least! And respectfully too!! :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

Dan Welcher (b. 1948): String Quartets Nos. 1-3, Cassatt String Quartet (Naxos)








No. 3 is particularly entertaining!


----------



## Neo Romanza

MusicSybarite said:


> For real??? Someone who rates Rawsthorne high doesn't know the "great" and "glorious" Kalinnikov
> 
> And that user always posts the same music over and over again. Are you blind? :lol:
> 
> Quite the stamina and conformist approach to music, to say the least! And respectfully too!! :tiphat:


I've mentioned to this member that I have enjoyed them getting out to their comfort zone when they post something besides Tchaikovsky or Dvořák, but what is odd is their anti-Modernist mindset. If it isn't lush and Romantic, then somehow it's inferior. I think a good round of Les Trois (Poulenc, Honegger and Milhaud --- nobody cares about the other members of Les Six) would do them some good. Throw in some Germanic Expressionism a la K. A. Hartmann and Henze and they'll surely be running for the nearest exit...lol. :lol:


----------



## Rogerx

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (27 January 1756 - 5 December 1791),*



Mozart: Opera Arias

Lucia Popp (soprano)
Munich Radio Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin


----------



## Neo Romanza

Selections from this wonderful recording:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Debussy
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
New Philharmonia
Boulez*










I don't listen to Debussy's orchestral music that much (not that I don't love it of course), but, for me, Boulez's earlier Debussy far outshines his later DG remakes, although there were some works he recorded of Debussy's that he hadn't previously like the orchestrated versions of _Trois Ballades de François Villon_ and _Le Jet d'eau_ from _Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire_, which both feature soprano Alison Hagley (and gorgeous performances they are too!).


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Violin Concerto No.1 & Scottish Fantasia

Akiko Suwanai (violin)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## 13hm13

Georg Solti, Wiener Philharmoniker - Bruckner 8. Symphonie (1967)


----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> I've mentioned to this member that I have enjoyed them getting out to their comfort zone when they post something besides Tchaikovsky or Dvořák, but what is odd is their anti-Modernist mindset. If it isn't lush and Romantic, then somehow it's inferior. I think a good round of Les Trois (Poulenc, Honegger and Milhaud --- nobody cares about the other members of Les Six) would do them some good. Throw in some Germanic Expressionism a la K. A. Hartmann and Henze and they'll surely be running for the nearest exit...lol. :lol:


I prefer to listen to Millhaud indirectly, through his student, Dave Brubeck, whom I simply adore, but have enjoyed works by Milhaud himself.

I actually have little issue with most of the Poulenc that I have listened to.


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (27 January 1756 - 5 December 1791)*



Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492

Lucia Popp (Susanna), Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess), Frederica von Stade (Cherubino), Samuel Ramey (Figaro), Thomas Allen (Count)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Gothos

-Symphony No.1 in C Op.21
-Symphony No.3 in E-flat Op.55 "Eroica"

Chamber Orchestra of Europe/Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Baxi

*Arnold Schoenberg

Moses und Aron

Rundfunkchor Leipzig
Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Leipzig
Herbert Kegel
1977

(CD version)*


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Piano Trio 2 (Florestan Trio, Hyperion)

I thoroughly enjoyed the first piano trio yesterday. The second is a good work, but it does not quite reach the level of the first for me. Still good to hear.


----------



## Auferstehen

*BEETHOVEN L v
*
Egmont Op 84

Comparing

Incidental Music - Utah S O - Abravanel M
Incidental Music - LPO - Weingartner F
Overture - VPO - Böhm K
Overture - BPO - Karajan H v (1969)
Overture - BPO - Karajan H v (1985)
Overture - Cleveland O - Maazel L
Overture - NBC S O - Toscanini A (1939)
Overture - NBC S O - Toscanini A (1952)
Overture - NBC S O - Toscanini A (1953)
Overture - Tonhalle O Zurich - Zinman D

Mario


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schmidt: Symphonies 1-4 (Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi , Chandos, 4 CD's)

I already had the Naxos CD's, but this is a box well worth having too. One of the underrated symphonists of the 20th century. This morning I played CD4, the exquisite fourth symphony.


----------



## haziz

* Milhaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit, Op. 58*

_ Luxembourg Radio Orchestra
Darius Milhaud_


----------



## Baxi

*Béla Bartók

Concerto for Orchestra BB123
Dance Suite BB 86a

London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
1965

From this set:*


----------



## Malx

*Elgar, String Quartet - Villiers Quartet.*

Nice.


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (BBC Symphony Orchestra, Rudolf Kempe, Ludovic Spiess, Janet Baker, BBC legends)

I still have a lot to do in cataloging my DLVDE CD's. This is one of dozens of CD's in my collection with Mahler's standard setting for tenor and alto. Although I like the three movements for alto best in this composition, it is usually the quality of the tenor that can make a or break a performance for me, especially in the first movement. In this at times rather noisy live concert recording, it comes closer to 'break' I'm afraid. Spiess misses power right in the first entry, and at times he sings his lines with an accent that disturbs me. YMMV. Baker is as expected good in this repertoire, but not as refined as some of her competitors. Although it is certainly not a train wreck, I would not recommend this CD.


----------



## haziz

* Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*

_ Jacqueline du Pré (cello)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli_

One of my absolute favorite compositions, and du Pre's classic recording with the LSO and Barbirolli remains my gold standard, although I do enjoy many other recordings of this great masterpiece.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various works part three of three for late morning and early afternoon. Apologies for ropey second image - couldn't find a better one.

_Three meditations from 'Mass'_ for cello and orchestra (orig. 1971 - arr. 1977):
_Slava! A Political Overture_ for orchestra (1977):
_Divertimento_ for orchestra (1980):
_A Musical Toast_ for orchestra (1980):
_Halil_ - nocturne for flute, strings and percussion (1981):










Suites nos.1 and 2 for tenor, bass-baritone and orchestra from _Dybbuk_, a ballet in three parts after the play by S. Ansky a.k.a. Shloyme Zanvl Rappoport [Text: Jewish biblical and liturgical sources] (1974):
Concerto for orchestra [_Jubilee Games_] *** [Text: _The Book of Numbers_] (1986 - revised 1988-89):

(*** features baritone voice in final movement)


----------



## Rogerx

CD 1
Symphony No. 6 in D major, Hob. I:6 'Le Matin'
Symphony No. 7 in C major, Hob. I:7 'Le Midi'
Symphony No. 8 in G major, Hob. I:8 'Le Soir'

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93*

_London Symphony Orchestra
Mstislav Rostropovich_


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert

Introduction & variations on an original theme in B flat, D.608*; Grand Duo Sonata in C major, D.812

Bracha Eden (piano), Alexander Tamir (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

CD1 with his earliest symphonies


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
*
_Iona Brown (violin)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner_
Recorded: 1971-05-11
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Baxi

*Hans Pfitzner

"Von deutscher Seele" op.28

Luana DeVol, soprano
Doris Soffel, mezzosopran
Thomas Moser, tenor
Alfred Muff, bass
Philharmonischer Chor München
Münchner Philharmoniker
Horst Stein
1998*


----------



## Marinera

Earlier

Marin Marais - Deuxième livre de pièces de viole, disk 5









Barricades. Jean Rondeau (harpsichord), Thomas Dunford (lute), Lea Desandre (mezzosoprano), Marc Mauillon (baritone), Myriam Rignol (viola da gamba)









Now, Poissance d'amours - Mystics, monks and minstrels in 13th-century Brabant. Björn Schmelzer & Graindelavoix


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc


----------



## eljr

................................


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Edition, Box 3 "Voice and Orchestra" (Various artists, 6 CD's)

Played CD4 today. These are more mature Sibelius works for voice(s) and orchestra. This is interesting listening (even the short female narration in _Snöfrid _does not bother me- although it does in _The Countess's Portrait_). I particularly like _Höstkväll _(Autumn Evening) and _Vapautettu kuningatar _(The Captive Queen).


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


> View attachment 163441
> 
> 
> ...........................


This did not take last night for some reason.

It was Sofia Gubaidulina: Works for Cello and Accordion


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lizst, Orpheus
*

I really don't like tone poems. I have to hunt down the narrative, then bury my head in the text trying to guess where Orpheus picks up a cup or something.

Anyway, I'm listening again, forgetting about whatever the narrative is (I think it's the power of art over man and beast). It's just notes anyway.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Falla
Homenajes
Cincinnati SO
López Cobos*










I first heard this work about 14 years ago on a local college radio station back when they actually had a dedicated program to classical music. The style itself sounded so familiar, but I listened to the whole piece and waited until the host mentioned the composer, work and the conductor/orchestra. I remember I immediately bought this López Cobos recording when I got home.


----------



## Vasks

*Mayr - Overture to "Arianna a Nasso" (Hauk/Naxos)
Beethoven - Violin Sonata #10 (Dumay/DG)
Mendelssohn - Symphony #1, Op. 11 (Mazur/Teldec)*


----------



## Art Rock

eljr said:


> This did not take last night for some reason.
> 
> It was Sofia Gubaidulina: Works for Cello and Accordion


Tips, Tricks and Workarounds

It looks like you tried to upload to the server. We prefer the other way as described in the link above.


----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: Requiem For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


----------



## Bourdon

I don't understand why I don't see this recording more often on the forum.
it's a desert island for me.
In addition to being charming and exciting, the playing is also a fine example of musical joy that really radiates from the playing of the Kuijkens.


----------



## Neo Romanza

A selection of mélodies from this Poulenc _Complete_ set:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

After Beethoven's 32, of course come Boulez's 3...


----------



## SanAntone

*Rachmaninov* : _Symphonies 1-3_
Concertgebouworkest | Vladimir Ashkenazy










*No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 27*


----------



## Malx

*Britten, Sinfonia Da Requiem - City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla.*

First listen to this recording via Qobuz - slightly understated but good detail and very decent sound. My early impression is, perhaps it could do with a little more oomph. Definitely one to revisit.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163463


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Coronation Mass, K317
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K339

Emma Kirkby, soprano
Catherine Robbin, contralto
John Mark Ainsley, tenor
Michael George, bass

Winchester Cathedral Choir
Winchester College Quiristers

The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood

1993


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> Tips, Tricks and Workarounds
> 
> It looks like you tried to upload to the server. We prefer the other way as described in the link above.


Interesting.

So the site does not want us using screen shots. I did not know that. It is very handy when you stream.


----------



## Art Rock

You can use screen shots, but upload them to an image host rather than to the TC server, and use the


----------



## HenryPenfold

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 163463
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
> 
> Coronation Mass, K317
> Vesperae solennes de confessore, K339
> 
> Emma Kirkby, soprano
> Catherine Robbin, contralto
> John Mark Ainsley, tenor
> Michael George, bass
> 
> Winchester Cathedral Choir
> Winchester College Quiristers
> 
> The Academy of Ancient Music
> Christopher Hogwood
> 
> 1993


Perfect performance of this work, IMHO. One of my favourite Mozart CDs.


----------



## eljr

Solo Bach-Abel

Lucile Boulanger (viola da gamba)

Release Date: 28th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: ALPHA783
Label: Alpha
Runtime 1:30:00


----------



## HenryPenfold

SanAntone said:


> *Rachmaninov* : _Symphonies 1-3_
> Concertgebouworkest | Vladimir Ashkenazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 27*


Never felt the need to acquire any other recordings of these works, having bought Vlad's superb performances 30 (?) years ago. And amazing Decca sound quality, too.


----------



## Rogerx

Program

César Franck (1822 - 1890)
Les Éolides

Frédéric Chopin (1810 - 1849)
Piano Concerto no 1 in E minor Op. 11
1 Allegro maestoso
2 Romance. Larghetto
3 Rondo. Vivace

Antonin Dvořák (1841 - 1904)
Symphony no 8 in G major op. 88
1 Allegro con brio
2 Adagio
3 Allegretto grazioso - Molto Vivace
4 Allegro ma non troppo

Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège
Gergely Madaras (Conductor)
Jan Lisiecki (Piano)

Do I have a good concert in front of me. Mezzo channel

Jan Lisiecki one of the best pianist from this time.


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Hamlet (Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky, Naxos)

As it says on the cover: the first complete recording of the published film score for Hamlet (1964), based on a translation by Boris Pasternak. It was directed by Grigori Kozintsev and Iosif Shapiro, and stars Innokenty Smoktunovsky. Wonderful music. I think I may actually have seen this movie in the nineties in an Amsterdam cinema.


----------



## Baxi

*Engelbert Humperdinck

Music for the Stage

Malmö Opera Chorus & Orchestra
Dario Salvi
2019*


----------



## Malx

This fatboy two disc set thumped onto the hall carpet today - a pre-loved set in pristine condition. I'm now looking for the early quartets at a good price to complete the cycle.

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59/1 - Takács Quartet.*


----------



## Bkeske

Doing some streaming today:

Artemis Quartett W/Elisabeth Leonskaja, piano. String Quartets 5, 7, & Piano Quintet


----------



## HenryPenfold

MusicSybarite said:


> For real??? Someone who rates Rawsthorne high doesn't know the "great" and "glorious" Kalinnikov
> 
> And that user always posts the same music over and over again. Are you blind? :lol:
> 
> Quite the stamina and conformist approach to music, to say the least! And respectfully too!! :tiphat:


You're obviously taking the pïss, but I'm very pleased to have been heads-upped on Kalinnikov.

Puts me in mind of hanging out in the school common room in the 1970s with albums by Magma and Gong next to our kit bag. Couldn't have brought Abba albums to school!

Later, we were all relieved that Ian McCulloch (Echo And The Bunnymen) admitted he'd always been an Abba fan. We made a huge sigh of relief and came out of the closet, too.

But I admit, it's cool to be cool, for a while ......


----------



## HenryPenfold

Baxi said:


> View attachment 163464
> 
> 
> *Engelbert Humperdinck
> 
> Music for the Stage
> 
> Malmö Opera Chorus & Orchestra
> Dario Salvi
> 2019*


That looks interesting


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Chaya Czernowin - Shu Hai practices javelin


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> You can use screen shots, but upload them to an image host rather than to the TC server, and use the commands.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Image host... never heard of such a thing but just yesterday I was thinking I would benefit from such a thing.
> 
> I'll hit google and see what I find in this regard, thanks.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> I've mentioned to this member that I have enjoyed them getting out to their comfort zone when they post something besides Tchaikovsky or Dvořák, but what is odd is their anti-Modernist mindset. If it isn't lush and Romantic, then somehow it's inferior. I think a good round of Les Trois (Poulenc, Honegger and Milhaud --- nobody cares about the other members of Les Six) would do them some good. Throw in some Germanic Expressionism a la K. A. Hartmann and Henze and they'll surely be running for the nearest exit...lol. :lol:


Lush and Romantic?

Last night I attended a concert of Dvorak 7, LPO, Kazushi Ono. Afterwards, in starting a chat with the timpanist while he was putting his drums away, I got his attention by calling out to him as 'John Bonham' - He replied "John _Henry _Bonham - he was a great dummer". I agreed and said I'd seen the great man twice in concert before his untimely death. I congratulated him on his amazing performance this evening (it was superb) and said he'd had a lot to do in that symphony. He agreed and said he'd be aching in the morning! I'll not bore you with the rest of our little chat!

I've forgotten the point I was trying to make .......... :lol:


----------



## Malx

*Arnold, Symphony No 3 - LSO, Richard Hickox.*


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Rebecca Dale: Requiem For My Mother


I have found no new works released that she has composed. Have I missed anything you may be aware of?


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Orango [Prologue], Symphony 4 (Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen, various singers, DG, 2CDs)

Orango [Prologue] is a real rarity - an unfinished political opera from the 1930s, which was retrieved in 2004, and presented here in a live recording of a version orchestrated by Gerard McBurney. There is a lot of music to enjoy here, especially the dance scenes, but at just over half an hour it is a very short CD. The second CD (also live, presumably from the same concert) contains his notorious 4th, one of his very best symphonies, but the one that almost cost him his career, if not his life.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich: Orango [Prologue], Symphony 4 (Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen, various singers, DG, 2CDs)
> 
> Orango [Prologue] is a real rarity - an unfinished political opera from the 1930s, which was retrieved in 2004, and presented here in a live recording of a version orchestrated by Gerard McBurney. There is a lot of music to enjoy here, especially the dance scenes, but at just over half an hour it is a very short CD. The second CD (also live, presumably from the same concert) contains his notorious 4th, one of his very best symphonies, but the one that almost cost him his career, if not his life.


Notorious???

His bestest symphony!

How dare you!!!

Famous for being bad?


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> Image host... never heard of such a thing but just yesterday I was thinking I would benefit from such a thing.
> 
> I'll hit google and see what I find in this regard, thanks.


I was running into problems, as I have been uploading directly to the server. Quick and easy. Unfortunately I was running out of space, and it was becoming where I had to delete many of my previous images, but could not delete them all.

So, I broke down and signed up for an image hosting service. Chose 'postimage'. It seems to be free as long as you don't have a huge amount of uploads.

A bit more of a pain as it is a two-three step process, but not so bad. It does allow you to upload into various image sizes, but somewhat limited. I've settled on resizing to 640x480, a bit larger than I prefer, but the 320x240 option seems to lose resolution.

Would be nice to be able to resize here before posting when linking to a hosted mage.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Quixote*

This is in mono from 1947, but still, Beecham knew Strauss since before 1910, which should count for something. And apparently the composer was present at this recording. He could have at least sneezed for the sake of posterity. But it features the yet-unknown Paul Tortelier on cello.


----------



## Bkeske

Released 1994


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> I was running into problems, as I have been uploading directly to the server. Quick and easy. Unfortunately I was running out of space, and it was becoming where I had to delete many of my previous images, but could not delete them all.
> 
> So, I broke down and signed up for an image hosting service. Chose 'postimage'. It seems to be free as long as you don't have a huge amount of uploads.
> 
> A bit more of a pain as it is a two-three step process, but not so bad. It does allow you to upload into various image sizes, but somewhat limited. I've settled on resizing to 640x480, a bit larger than I prefer, but the 320x240 option seems to lose resolution.
> 
> Would be nice to be able to resize here before posting when linking to a hosted mage.


I've signed up.

Please forgive my next few image posts as I learn the best practices.


----------



## pmsummer

DANZA
_Danses médiévales_
*Anonymous Composers: 13 - 14 c.*
Millenarium
Christophe Deslignes - director
_
Ricercar_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Britten's War Requiem is one of the best requiems ever, and at the end of last year I found out that Tippett had also written a work for the rebuilt Coventry Cathedral, an opera which premiered the day before Britten's Requiem. My encounters with Tippett have not been wholy satisfactory, but modern opera? Sign me right up! Let's see how it does


----------



## SanAntone

*Rachmaninov*: _24 Preludes_
Nikolai Lugansky


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony No. 5 (1876, rev. 1878) Robert Haas 1878

Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan. Deutsche Grammophon. - _1 hour 22 minutes

_*Recorded*: Monday 6th December - Saturday 11th December, Philharmonie Berlin, 1976

*Hi-Res* 24/192 bit download (sound quality is awesome!).

Sadly 1-3 haven't been remastered to 24/192 sample rate, presumably because they were the last 3 to be recorded and are digital, the others being analogue - would love a super-duper #3!

Still a favourite after all these years, and one of the very best performances of all time, IMHO.

Thinking about December 1976, I was still at school aged 16. My purchases of albums that year included:

Wired- - Jeff Beck
2112 - Rush
Gazeuse! - Gong
Frampton Comes Alive - Peter Frampton
Rising - Rainbow
A Trick Of The Tail - Genesis

Back then, I hadn't even heard of DG, HvK and certainly not Bruckner!

Now in the fullsness of time ........


----------



## Baxi

*Ralph Vaughan Williams

JOB - A Masque for Dancing
The Lark Ascending

English Northern Philharmonia
David Lloyd-Jones
1995*


----------



## Baxi

HenryPenfold said:


> That looks interesting


Yes, is pretty unknown music from Humperdinck. It's not bad, but not as masterful like Hänsel & Gretel 
or Die Königskinder. I love Die Königskinder.

But it is nice to see that even less known is taken.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Baxi said:


> Yes, is pretty unknown music from Humperdinck. It's not bad, but not as masterful like Hänsel & Gretel
> or Die Königskinder. I love Die Königskinder.
> 
> But it is nice to see that even less known is taken.


Glad to hear that I'm not alone in loving Die Königskinder!


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> I don't understand why I don't see this recording more often on the forum.
> it's a desert island for me.
> In addition to being charming and exciting, the playing is also a fine example of musical joy that really radiates from the playing of the Kuijkens.


After seeing this post I spent the better part of the morning looking to find this in my collection. I am sure I have it. 
I can't find it. Hopefully I ripped it to hard drive, I'll do a search later.


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> After seeing this post I spent the better part of the morning looking to find this in my collection. I am sure I have it.
> I can't find it. Hopefully I ripped it to hard drive, I'll do a search later.


Dear Kettle

A sure sign you have too many CDs

Regards

Pot


----------



## Bkeske

Franz Welser-Möst conducts Schnittke - Concerto for Piano and Strings & Prokofiev - Symphony No. 2 in D minor, Opus 40. The Cleveland Orchestra. 2021


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> Doing some streaming today:


From your music library or from a streaming service?


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> From your music library or from a streaming service?


Streaming service - Tidal


----------



## pmsummer

CLOSE ENCOUNTERS IN EARLY MUSIC
_Le Temps des Légendes_
*Various Opus 111 artists*
_
Opus 111_


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> Dear Kettle
> 
> A sure sign you have too many CDs
> 
> Regards
> 
> Pot


Interestingly enough, I have several thousand rock/pop/jazz... cd's and I can find anyone of them at any time.

I have never conquered the filing of classical however.


----------



## Baxi

*Arnold Bax

Symphony No.5
The Tale the Pine-Trees Knew

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones
1996*


----------



## haziz

* Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82*

_Gil Shaham (violin)
Russian National Orchestra
Mikhail Pletnev_
Recorded: 1996-12
Recording Venue: Great Hall, State Conservatory, Moscow


----------



## Eramire156

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Goldberg Variations BWV 988*









*Maria Tipo

recorded 26 & 28 June 1986, Salle Wagram, Paris *


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Charles Mackerras conducts Janáček - Sinfonietta & Taras Bulba. Wiener Philharmoniker

&

François Huybrechts conducts Janáček - Lašské Tance. The London Philharmonic Orchestra.

DECCA 2013


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21

Work length 24:41

Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle

Release Date: 29th Apr 2016
Catalogue No: BPHR160091
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker

Presto Recording of the Week
13th May 2016
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
July 2016
Disc of the month
Winner - Musique Symphonique
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2016
Winner - Musique Symphonique

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring & The Firebird (Suite 1919)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Andrés Orozco-Estrada

Those allergic to this score will find the decidedly Gallic results something of a revelation, the bejewelled textures of Ravel never far away. Those who think they've heard it all before should... - Gramophone Magazine, March 2016 More…
Release Date: 19th Feb 2016
Catalogue No: PTC5186556
Label: Pentatone
Length: 56 minutes


----------



## Vronsky

Claude Debussy: 12 Etudes
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## haziz

*Kabalevsky: Violin Concerto in C major, Op. 48*

_Gil Shaham (violin)
Russian National Orchestra
Mikhail Pletnev_
Recorded: 1996-12
Recording Venue: Great Hall, State Conservatory, Moscow


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Haydn Variations*

This has good sound for 1949.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> ...last year I found out that Tippett had also written a work for the rebuilt Coventry Cathedral, an opera which premiered the day before Britten's Requiem. My encounters with Tippett have not been wholy satisfactory, but modern opera? Sign me right up! Let's see how it does


King Priam is a splendid opera, full of great music and moving set-pieces, and that (one and only?) recording on Chandos is excellent. I wish there were more recordings, and it deserves to be staged more often, too. Sadly, performances are few and far between, but I've been lucky to see two productions, both of which were wonderful.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Joseph Joachim Raff - 3d Symphony "Im Walde"

Bamberger Symphoniker - Hans Stadlmair

TUDOR 7088


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn 
String Quartet in G minor, op.74 no.3
String Quartet in G major, op.76 no.1
String Quartet in D minor, op.76 no.2
String Quartet in D minor, op.103 ( unfinished)*









*Aeolian String Quartet*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> King Priam is a splendid opera, full of great music and moving set-pieces, and that (one and only?) recording on Chandos is excellent. I wish there were more recordings, and it deserves to be staged more often, too. Sadly, performances are few and far between, but I've been lucky to see two productions, both of which were wonderful.


Indeed it was splendid


----------



## eljr




----------



## Tempesta

_Bruckner: Mass in E minor, Libera me, Aequalis Nos.1 & 2_














Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra Wind Ensemble, Matthew Best (conductor)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Berlioz's "Damnation de Faust" in this fine performance from Ozawa and the Boston Symphony. It's great to hear Stuart Burrows' honeyed voice in the title role, with characterful support from Donald McIntyre, Edith Mathis and the Tanglewood Chorus.









Though we've had arguably finer "Damnations" since, this 1974 recording more than holds its own, and it still sounds great.


----------



## Kiki

Edvard Grieg: Lyric Pieces (selections)
Daniel Adni / 1973 (EMI)

Joseph Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne 
Dawn Upshaw / Orchestre de L'Opéra de Lyon / Kent Nagano / 1996 (Erato)

Love and peace!


----------



## Bkeske

Borodin String Quartet : Debussy - String Quartet In G Minor & Ravel - String Quartet In F Major. Not sure when this was recorded, but if released by Мелодия, chances are it was an earlier recording. 1980's perhaps.


----------



## HerbertNorman

A set I got from my uncle for a birthday...

Alexander Borodin - First string quartet played by the Borodin Quartet


----------



## eljr




----------



## Coach G

As of recently: Some big noises from Russia and Finland to match the northern winter weather we've been having here in New England:

1. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #1 "Winter Dreams"_; _Polonaise_ and _Waltz_ from _Eugen Onegin_;_ March Slav_ (Herbert Von Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded in 1979, 1972 & 1969
2. *Rachmaninoff*: _Symphony #2_; _Isle of the Dead_ (Lorin Mazaal/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded in 1982 & 1983
3. *Sibelius*: _Symphony #2_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded in 1987
4. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded 1987
5. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #5_ (Mstislav Rostropovich/National Symphony Orchestra of Washington DC) recorded in 1983



































Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, Sibelius, and Shostakovich are my favorite winter time composers; and right now winter in Massachusetts, USA is getting an Arctic blast of cold to be followed by a blizzard predicted for the weekend. But I like to sit back with my coffee in front of the fake fire place with a good cup of coffee and listen to the soulful visions of Russia and Finland. Nearly all these recordings are from the 1970s and 1980s and feature that certain DG sound that is very clear and pristine. We start with Tchaikovsky's _"Winter Dreams"_ and while Herbert Von Karajan was known as a master of the Austro-German repertoire, I always thought he was just as efficient (if not more efficient) in the Franco-Russian fare. Next, up is Rachmaninoff's _Symphony #2_ which, to my ears, seems to belong to the same genre as Tchaikovsky's symphony cycle as Rach's _2nd_ is as lush, melodic, and full of the sad, brooding Russian soul, as Tchaikovsky's masterpieces. In this sense, if as they once said, Brahms' _Symphony #1_ is Beethoven's "10th"; then Rachmaninoff's _Symphony #2_ is Tchaikovky's "7th" or "8th" depending upon whether or not you count _"Manfred"_. We then move on to Leonard Bernstein's 1980s recordings of Sibelius' _Symphony #2_ and Tchaikovsky's _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_ and Bernstein applies unusually broad tempos and intense dynamics clocking in the Sibelius at just over 50 minutes and the Tchaikovsky at nearly an hour. Though not to everyone's taste, there are no other recordings of either of these two symphonies quite like it, as Bernstein savors every morsel of musical goodness. We end with Shostakovich's _Symphony #5 _, often deemed the best of Shostakovich's 15 symphonies, and the one that redeemed him in the eyes of the Soviet authorities after Stalin criticized the composer's risque, yet socialist-themed, opera, _Lady MacBeth of Mdsensk_. As a teenager in the 1980s, Rostropovich's recording of Shostakovich's _Symphony #5_ was my very first introduction to Early Modern classical music. At the time, I thought it was "Ultra Modern" because I din't know anything about composers such as Stravinsky and Schoenberg, let alone Cage and Carter. And even though I first associated Shostakovich with the likes of Prokofiev and Stravinsky; over the years I've come to see Shostakovich as much more infused with the spirit of Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff, and Sibelius. Even though there is a sense of the assembly-line and industrial age movement that is close to Prokofiev; underneath it all Shostakovich is another sentimental and Romantic Russian crying into his vodka like Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff...and very appropriate for winter weather.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

André Messager - Passionnément

Münchner Rundfunkorchester - Stefan Blunier
(w/ Véronique Gens, ...)


----------



## haziz

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/51194-2

*Jean SibeliusViolin Concerto in D minor, op. 47*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Paavo Järvi
Lisa Batiashviliviolin_

06 May 2018
Length: 37 min.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/51194-2


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor
Murray Perahia
Berlin Philharmonic | Claudio Abbado










Mahler: Symphony No. 5
London Philharmonic Orchestra | Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## bharbeke

Here is something from the Janet Baker German Lieder set on EMI that I highly recommend. This is how I record pieces in my classical music Word document for my own reference.

Mendelssohn: 12 Songs, Op. 8, No. 8 Andres Maienlied: Excellent (Janet Baker, Geoffrey Parsons)


----------



## Bkeske

The Sibelius Academy Quartet : Sibelius - String Quartet In A Minor (1889) & String Quartet In B Flat Major, Op. 4 (1890). Finlandia 1985


----------



## Oistrakh The King

Bruckner 8th Symphony: Pierre Boulez and VPO.


----------



## Bkeske

Taneyev Quartet Of Leningrad: Taneyev - Quartet No. 2 for Two Violins, Viola, and Cello. Мелодия 1980 USSR


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11
8

Arthur Rubinstein (piano)
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Alfred Wallenstein
Recorded: 12 December 1953
Recording Venue: Republic Pictures Studios, Hollywood, USA


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I have found no new works released that she has composed. Have I missed anything you may be aware of?


Not that I am aware of, just checked, nothing.


----------



## Gothos

-Symphony No.1 in C minor,"Bells of Zlonice"
-Symphony No.2 in B flat major (beginning)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Tonight's line-up:

*Milhaud
Printemps, Ops. 25 & 66
Françoise Choveaux*










*Duruflé
Requiem, Op. 9
Thomas Allen (baritone), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Charles Tunnell (cello)
English Chamber Orchestra, Corydon Singers
Matthew Best*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Andrew Kenneth said:


> Chaya Czernowin - Shu Hai practices javelin
> 
> View attachment 163466


Deserves a multitude of likes just for the title and sleeve art alone.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 3

JOHANNES BRAHMS (1883-1897)
Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
Kathleen Ferrier, contralto;
London Philharmonic Choir (Frederic Jackson, chorus master);
London Philharmonic Orchestra

Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80*
Variations on a theme by Haydn, Op. 56a*
Hungarian Dances Nos. 1 & 3 (orch. Brahms)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Art Rock said:


> The second CD (also live, presumably from the same concert) contains his notorious 4th, one of his very best symphonies, but the one that almost cost him his career, if not his life.


At least DSCH knew which way the wind was blowing and had the smarts to withdraw it. USSR's loss, but they were more concerned with churning out tractors by then.


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> Interestingly enough, I have several thousand rock/pop/jazz... cd's and I can find anyone of them at any time.
> 
> I have never conquered the filing of classical however.


I have no system whatsoever, but having most of my music music transferred to hard disc means I can at least locate most of it

Maybe you've lent some to friends?

Lending CDs is not recommended - when I got back the ones that did come back, they were covered in posessive apostrophes!


----------



## Tempesta

_Bruckner: Die 3 Messen/Masses Nos. 1-3/Les Messes_














Edith Mathis, soprano (No. 1)
Marga Schiml, alto/contralto (No. 1)
Wieslaw Ochman, tenor (No. 1)
Karl Ridderbusch, bass (No. 1)
Elmar Schloter, organ (No. 1)
Maria Stader, soprano (No. 3)
Claudia Hellmann, alto/contralto (No. 3)
Ernst Haefliger, tenor (No. 3)
Kim Borg, bass (No. 3)
Bavarian Radio Chorus
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eugen Jochum, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

CD 1

Beehthoven 'Symphonies Nos. 1 & 6 "Pastoral"

Wiener Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## Captainnumber36

Rogerx said:


> CD 1
> 
> Beehthoven 'Symphonies Nos. 1 & 6 "Pastoral"
> 
> Wiener Philharmoniker
> 
> Karl Böhm


The sixth was the first one I ever listened to I believe, I never knew Classical could be like that, and I don't know what that is.


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Winterreise (Christa Ludwig, James Levine, DG)

One of three (IIRC) versions by a female singer in my CD collection. Ludwig/Levine both have ample experience in the Lieder repertoire, and this is a convincing performance - in the end though, I prefer Fassbaender/Reimann which I played a few weeks ago. The third should come out of the S-composers storage box one of these days - It's Nathalie Stutzmann.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: The Complete Masonic Music

Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Kurt Rapf (piano, organ), Richard Schönhofer (basset horn), Erich Webner (basset horn), Leo Cermak (bassoon), Josef Ortner (clarinet), Alfred Rose (clarinet), Horst Hajek (basset horn), Franz Ellmer (boy soprano), Paul Roczek (violin), Peter Katt (violin), Jürgen Geise (viola), Wilfred Tachezi (cello), Herbert Weissberg (flute), Manfred Kautzky (oboe), Peter Maag (celesta), Rudolf Resch (tenor), Leo Heppe (baritone)

Wiener Volksopernchor, Symphonieorchester der Volksoper Wien

Peter Maag


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Edition, Box 3 "Voice and Orchestra" (Various artists, 6 CD's)

Played CD5 just now. A good selection of works for voice(s) and orchestra. Pretty consistent quality throughout, nothing essential here, but always good to hear. Highlights for me would be Luonnotar, Soluppgång (Sunrise), and Oma maa (My Own Land).


----------



## Baxi

Frank Bridge
_*Orchestral Works Vol.1*_
BBC National Orchestra
Richard Hickox
2000


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Trios

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nicolas Angelich (piano)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Shostakovich - Violin Concerto No 1 Hilary Hahn / Mariss Jansons BPO


----------



## haziz

* Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50 (FS97)*
_
Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2005
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Concerto & Romances

Pinchas Zukerman (violin)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## haziz

*Ives: Symphony No. 1*

_ Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Gustavo Dudamel_
Recorded: 2020-02-21
Recording Venue: Walt Disney Concert Hall


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works by Karl Amadeus Hartmann part one, focusing on the earliest works of his which have been recorded. I have taken the liberty of dredging up some introductory notes from a previous post.

Soon after the Nazis took over the avowedly anti-Fascist Hartmann opted to retreat from the musical world as a form of silent protest against the regime, but in any case it's possible that within the ever-narrowing parameters set by prevailing cultural doctrine his music at that time would have come to have been designated as _entartete_ ('degenerate'), a fate which was to befall the likes of Jewish and gentile composers alike - Schoenberg, Berg, Weill, Webern, Hindemith, to name just a few. In 1935 Hartmann, a Catholic, was told by the authorities to provide the baptismal records of his parents and grandparents as further proof of his Aryan heritage - he had nettled them by not taking previous requests seriously enough and this might have resulted in him being marked down as a potential troublemaker.

Despite walking something of a tightrope Hartmann managed to remain at liberty in his Bavarian homeland during those dark times but his policy of passive withdrawal coupled with a barely-concealed anti-Nazi stance brought his career to a complete standstill. This inactivity aroused further suspicion, and although Hartmann privately composed a few works ('for the drawer', as Shostakovich would go on to say) he would steadfastly refuse to make anything available either for performance or publication until the post-war era began. Most of the orchestral works composed during the 1930s and 1940s were either withdrawn or given a total overhaul years later, often becoming different works entirely.

The sonatas and suites for solo violin - all from 1927 - sometimes bring to mind the textural austerity of Max Reger's output for solo strings from over a decade before, but there are touches of both folk-like lyricism and neoclassical clarity here as well which help to give the music more light and shade.

Sonata no.1 for solo violin (1927):
Sonata no.2 for solo violin (1927):
Suite no.1 for solo violin (1927):
Suite no.2 for solo violin (1927):










During the artistically carefree times of the 1920s the young Hartmann incorporated jazz embellishments within his two short piano suites and the _Jazz-Toccata und Fuge_, just like George Antheil, Paul Hindemith and Ervin Schulhoff did with some of their piano works earlier that same decade. Otherwise, the two suites have a Debussy or Skryabin-like otherworldliness to them in the gentler sections, while some elements of the _Jazz-Toccata und Fuge_ occasionally bring to mind Bartók's miniatures. The eight-minute _Sonatine_ from 1931 is weighty and tense to begin with and ends gently but still uneasily.

_Zwei kleine Suiten_ for piano (bet. 1924-26):
_Jazz-Toccata und Fuge_ for piano (1928):
_Sonatine_ for piano (1931):










Sadly Hartmann never completed the orchestration for three of the five satirical episodes which make up _Wachsfigurenkabinett_, a work tailor-made for the anything-goes Weimar years - they were posthumously finished off by Günter Bialas, Wilfred Hiller and Hans Werner Henze and it was Henze himself who was largely responsible for overseeing the work's premiere nearly 60 years after Hartmann put the project aside.

_Wachsfigurenkabinett_ [_Waxworks_] - 'five little operas' [Libretto: Erich Borman] (1929-30 - inc.):










The first string quartet - one of only two Hartmann composed - is rather chewy but with some capricious twists and turns. As with much of the orchestral music to come it isn't immediately easy to pigeon-hole, but the closest I can get to in the broadest (i.e. unacademic on my part!) sense is a robust synthesis of Hindemith and Bartók, especially the latter with his penchant for sudden bursts of rhythmic drive.

String Quartet no.1 [_Carillon_] (1933):


----------



## SanAntone

*Elliott Carter* - _Symphonia: sum fluxae pretium spei_
BBC Symphony | Oliver Knussen


----------



## Rogerx

D 7
JEAN SIBELIUS (1865-1957)
Karelia Overture, Op. 10
Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
London Symphony Orchestra
ANTHONY COLLINS


----------



## Baxi

Gustav Mahler
_*Symphony No.5*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
1973


----------



## Vasks

*Martin I Soler - Overture to "La festa del villaggio" (Vicent/Columna Musica)
W. A. Mozart - Divertimento in B-flat for Piano Trio, K.254 (Abegg/Intercord)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #101 "Clock" (Davis/Philips)*


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Ives: Symphony No. 1*
> 
> _ Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
> Gustavo Dudamel_
> Recorded: 2020-02-21
> Recording Venue: Walt Disney Concert Hall


I'm really impressed with Dudamel's Ives LAPO release - I have it up there with the very best.


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Jazz Suite No. 1*

_National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 1-8 June
Recording Venue: Grand Studio, National Radio Company, Kiev, Ukraine


----------



## SanAntone

SanAntone said:


> *Elliott Carter* - _Symphonia: sum fluxae pretium spei_
> BBC Symphony | Oliver Knussen


Listening to and enjoying the _Clarinet Concerto_ from this same disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Tippett: A Child of our Time/ Tippett: The Weeping Babe

Elsie Morison, Pamela Bowden, Richard Lewis, Richard Standen, April Cantelo

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, The John Alldis Choir,
Sir John Pritchard, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## haziz

*Debussy: Images Books 1 & 2*
_Zoltán Kocsis_


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 74 'Harp' - Takács Quartet.*


----------



## eljr

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 77 No. 1 in G major

Work length 23:00

Prazák Quartet (string quartet)
Release Date: 11th Feb 2022
Catalogue No: PRD250420
Label: Praga


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: The Bolt, Op. 27a (Ballet Suite No. 5)*
_
National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 1-8 June
Recording Venue: Grand Studio, National Radio Company, Kiev, Ukraine


----------



## eljr

.....................


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> I have no system whatsoever, but having most of my music music transferred to hard disc means I can at least locate most of it
> 
> Maybe you've lent some to friends?
> 
> Lending CDs is not recommended - when I got back the ones that did come back, they were covered in posessive apostrophes!


When I have been asked to lend out a CD I immediately order a new one for myself.


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> When I have been asked to lend out a CD I immediately order a new one for myself.


:lol:

This response is too short must be at least 15 characters - But I've nothing else to say.


----------



## haziz

* Miaskovsky: Symphony No.10 in F minor Op.30 : Un poco sostenuto*

_ State Academic Symphonic Orchestra of Russia
Evgeny Svetlanov_


----------



## Kiki

eljr said:


> When I have been asked to lend out a CD I immediately order a new one for myself.


This had happened to me several times. I had to buy a new one for myself.

These days the situation is more manageable. "Can I borrow this CD?" "Put it back. I'll send you a rip." "Never mind." :lol:


----------



## Baxi

Jules Massenet
*THAIS*
Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine
Yves Abel
1997/98


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Chopin's delightful Polonaises (1 through 7) played by Samson François


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire recording:










This Honegger Zinman disc has been in my collection for ages it seems and I still come back to it from time to time with a newfound enthusiasm with each revisit. The performances are top-drawer and the audio quality is superb.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concertos

Alexander Melnikov (piano), with Isabelle Faust (violin), with Jeroen Berwaerts (trumpet)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Teodor Currentzis


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> * Miaskovsky: Symphony No.10 in F minor Op.30 : Un poco sostenuto*
> 
> _ State Academic Symphonic Orchestra of Russia
> Evgeny Svetlanov_


 I've been dipping in and out of Miaskovsky particularly over the last five years (I have a few Marco Polo CDs from the days of yore), but it just doesn't click for me. Perhaps different performances are better than the ones I have. Anyway, it'll click one day, I can wait ......


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

Two more from the Jansons set. Both excellent though the Sibelius was a bit more deconstructed that I prefer. The orchestra sounds fabulous.

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8. Jansons Bavarian Radio Symphony










Sibelius: Symphony No. 2, Finlandia, Karelia.Jansons Bavarian Radio Symphony










Also

Korngold, Foote Bernstein: String Trios. Neave Trio. Blissfful










Schubert: Piano Quintet in A "Trout". Hagen Quartet, Schiff










Beethoven: Symphonies 1-6. Karjan Berlin 1963. My first Beethoven set and still a favourite.


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> When I have been asked to lend out a CD I immediately order a new one for myself.


Which doesn't make any sense when you could've just burned him a copy of it. *NEVER* lend any of your CDs (or DVDs/Blu-Rays) out to people. They *will not* be returned in the same condition prior to the borrowing. I'm only speaking from experience. I let someone borrow a CD one time and it was returned two months later with scratch marks on the CD's playing side and bends in the liner notes. I vowed at that juncture to never lend anyone anything from own my personal collection again and if someone wants to borrow something, I'll just rip it for them. Thankfully, no one has asked me to borrow anything. I guess because they know my answer.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163507


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Symphony No. 5 in D
Symphony No. 6 in E minor

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2018


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47*
_
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Yevgeni Mravinsky_


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> I've been dipping in and out of Miaskovsky particularly over the last five years (I have a few Marco Polo CDs from the days of yore), but it just doesn't click for me. Perhaps different performances are better than the ones I have. Anyway, it'll click one day, I can wait ......


The Svetlanov performances are rather good, but I won't lie and say that Myaskovsky is on par with Shostakovich or Prokofiev. For me, Myaskovsky's best symphonies are his last ones, in particular the 24th and 27th (which he wrote as he was dying). Very moving works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 2*

It doesn't matter that this is in mono. This is a lovely interpretation.


----------



## Art Rock

Rodion Shchedrin: Symphony 2, Concerto for Orchestra 3 'Old Russian Circus Music' (BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky, Chandos)

I played the second symphony a few weeks ago in the version of Rozhdestvensky on Melodiya and my reaction was not positive ("It is nicknamed 25 Preludes for Orchestra, and it has that feel to it, a bit disjointed, a lack of structure and at over 50 minutes it does outstay its welcome somewhat."). The good news: I like the playing and/or recording better here, I think I hear more details. The bad news: I still don't think highly of this symphony, and this version is 5 minutes longer. Compared to the Melodiya CD, the Chandos comes with a substantial 24 minutes bonus, one of his best Concertos for Orchestra (he wrote five so far).


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> Rodion Shchedrin: Symphony 2, Concerto for Orchestra 3 'Old Russian Circus Music' (BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky, Chandos)
> 
> I played the second symphony a few weeks ago in the version of Rozhdestvensky on Melodiya and my reaction was not positive ("It is nicknamed 25 Preludes for Orchestra, and it has that feel to it, a bit disjointed, a lack of structure and at over 50 minutes it does outstay its welcome somewhat."). The good news: I like the playing and/or recording better here, I think I hear more details. The bad news: I still don't think highly of this symphony, and this version is 5 minutes longer. Compared to the Melodiya CD, the Chandos comes with a substantial 24 minutes bonus, one of his best Concertos for Orchestra (he wrote five so far).


Shchedrin's 2nd symphony is an awful work, IMHO, but I do like the _Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Old Russian Circus Music"_ quite a bit.


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> I've been dipping in and out of Miaskovsky particularly over the last five years (I have a few Marco Polo CDs from the days of yore), but it just doesn't click for me. Perhaps different performances are better than the ones I have. Anyway, it'll click one day, I can wait ......


Myaskovsky is a relatively recent discovery for me, and I am still discovering his music. In my search for relatively conservative or old-fashioned if you will, classical music that appeals to my somewhat orthodox tastes in classical music, I find his music at best quite enjoyable, and at worst non-jarring. I doubt he will replace Shostakovich or Sibelius as my favorite 20th century composer, but he certainly provides an excellent filler at this point. As someone who often prefers orchestral or symphonic works, the fact that he wrote 27 symphonies is also appealing.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Gustav Holst: Beni Mora & The Planets
Malcolm Sargent & the BBC Symphony Orchestra*

Disc 12 of the EMI/Warner Malcolm Sargent Icon box set, my first listen to these particular recordings.


----------



## haziz

* Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 6 in E flat minor, Op. 23 'Revolutionary'*
_
State Academic Symphonic Orchestra of Russia
Evgeny Svetlanov_


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> Myaskovsky is a relatively recent discovery for me, and I am still discovering his music. In my search for relatively conservative or old-fashioned if you will, classical music that appeals to my somewhat orthodox tastes in classical music, I find his music at best quite enjoyable, and at worst non-jarring. I doubt he will replace Shostakovich or Sibelius as my favorite 20th century composer, but he certainly provides an excellent filler at this point. As someone who often prefers orchestral or symphonic works, the fact that he wrote 27 symphonies is also appealing.


For me, it's no.6 that is the most likely to finally capture me, rather than later ones.

Edit: Lol! I just saw your post #2241 where you are playing this very symphony!


----------



## HenryPenfold

RockyIII said:


> View attachment 163507
> 
> 
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> 
> Symphony No. 5 in D
> Symphony No. 6 in E minor
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> Andrew Manze, conductor
> 
> 2018


How I wish Manze had gone for a PMD cycle rather than yet another RVW.


----------



## Rogerx

Program

Paul Ben-Haim (1897 - 1984)
Symphony No.1

Maurice Ravel (1875 - 1937)
Piano Concerto in G

Igor Stravinsky (1883 - 1971)
The Firebird

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra

Are we lucky two fabulous concert after each other in abut 15 minutes.
Lahav Shani (Conductor)
Martha Argerich (Piano)



Denis Matsuev, Zubin Mehta and the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra: Mozart, Beethoven

Program

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)
Piano Concerto no 17 in G major, K. 453

Ludwig van Beethoven (1770 - 1827)
Symphony no 8 in F major, Op. 93

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta (Conductor)
Denis Matsuev (Piano)


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> I've been dipping in and out of Miaskovsky particularly over the last five years (I have a few Marco Polo CDs from the days of yore), but* it just doesn't click for me*. Perhaps different performances are better than the ones I have. Anyway, it'll click one day, I can wait ......


It's the same for me,can't help it but it leaves me indifferent.


----------



## eljr

Sonate O Partite
Biber / Rosenmuller / Buxtehude / Kuhnel / Schenk

Released 1971
Runtime: 52:10


----------



## Malx

First listen to:
*Brahms, Symphony No 4 - Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Daniel Harding.*

I enjoy Brahms Symphonies played by chamber scale orchestras - this recording is no different.


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> Which doesn't make any sense when you could've just burned him a copy of it.


In this day and age, this is not even necessary most the time as most everything is available on a music streaming service.

On the rare occasion that something is out of print and not available via a music service, it can make for a warm way to start your day if it just pops into your in box!


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

What I like about this music, and the Suite in A minor in particular, is the total absence of a melancholic psychological ego document. Its absence can be liberating and refreshing like almost everything from Bach.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karl Amadeus Hartmann - various works part two spread over the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

There was a Symphony no.1, but as it eventually became a rather different work to the one from which it was derived (ditto Symphonies 3-5, all of which had equally convoluted histories) I have slotted it into the next session where it makes more sense chronologically speaking. The _Sinfonia Tragica_ below was withdrawn, with one movement providing material for what was to become Symphony no.3 nearly a decade later. Confused? As was I - it took me ages to get my head around it all.

_Sinfonia Tragica_ for orchestra (1940 - rev. 1943):










_Concerto funebre_ for violin and string orchestra (1939 - rev. 1959):
_Symphonische Hymnen_ for large orchestra, adapted from the incomplete _Symphoniae Drammaticae_ for reciter and orchestra (1941-43):










The large-scale second piano sonata from 1945 was to be Hartmann's final composition for solo piano. The subtitle refers to the actual day when an appalled Hartmann witnessed thousands of inmates from Dachau being force-marched towards the Austrian border after the camp was abandoned by the SS as the American forces were about to bear down on them. The presence of an eleven-minute funeral march at the heart of the work tells its own story - as so many died on the march this is a sombre lament for those doomed as well as for those already dead who were found at the camp by the advancing US troops.

Piano Sonata No.2 [_27.IV.45_] (1945):










String Quartet no.2 (1945-46):










Symphony no.2 - revised version of the _Adagio_ for large orchestra (orig. 1940-44 - rev. 1945-46 and again by 1950):


----------



## Neo Romanza

elgars ghost said:


> Karl Amadeus Hartmann - various works part two spread over the rest of this afternoon and early evening.
> 
> There was a Symphony no.1, but as it eventually became a rather different work to the one from which it was derived (ditto Symphonies 3-5, all of which had equally convoluted histories) I have slotted it into the next session where it makes more sense chronologically speaking. The _Sinfonia Tragica_ below was withdrawn, with one movement providing material for what was to become Symphony no.3 nearly a decade later. Confused? As was I - it took me ages to get my head around it all.
> 
> _Sinfonia Tragica_ for orchestra (1940 - rev. 1943):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Concerto funebre_ for violin and string orchestra (1939 - rev. 1959):
> _Symphonische Hymnen_ for large orchestra, adapted from the incomplete _Symphoniae Drammaticae_ for reciter and orchestra (1941-43):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The large-scale second piano sonata from 1945 was to be Hartmann's final composition for solo piano. The subtitle refers to the actual day when an appalled Hartmann witnessed thousands of inmates from Dachau being force-marched towards the Austrian border after the camp was abandoned by the SS as the American forces were about to bear down on them. The presence of an eleven-minute funeral march at the heart of the work tells its own story - as so many died on the march this is a sombre lament for those doomed as well as for those already dead who were found at the camp by the advancing US troops.
> 
> Piano Sonata No.2 [_27.IV.45_] (1945):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.2 (1945-46):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.2 - revised version of the _Adagio_ for large orchestra (orig. 1940-44 - rev. 1945-46 and again by 1950):


I absolutely loathe the Metzmacher symphony set. The Wergo or the newer one on Challenge Classics blows him away (although he does conduct the 8th symphony in the Challenge Classics set with far better results). Anyway, good to see you enjoying some K. A. Hartmann. For me, he's a hugely underrated composer and seldom discussed and this is a great shame. He wrote some powerfully emotional music.


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schmidt: Beethoven variations, Piano concerto (NDR Radiophilharmonie, Eiji Oue, Markus Becker, CPO)

A full-blown concerto (1934) and a concertante work in the shape of variations on a theme by Beethoven (1923) - and in both cases it was composed for the left hand only, and indeed as so many of these compositions, for Paul Wittgenstein. The Beethoven variations are based on a theme from the Scherzo of Beethoven's Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major Op. 24 'Frühlingssonate'. Style-wise not miles away from the sound of Rachmaninoff, but I like Schmidt better. The piano concerto is more in the later Schmidt style, a somewhat "spicier"version of late romanticism, with some Strauss influences. At 43 minutes it is pretty long, but it never failed to keep my attention - one of my favourite 20th century piano concertos. In addition to the beautiful fourth symphony, this CD would be a good introduction to this rewarding composer.


----------



## eljr

Haydn: The Creation

Yeree Suh (soprano), Tilman Lichdi (tenor), Matthias Winckhler (baritone)

La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

The first chord almost made me jump from my chair, though since this represented the world in chaos, who could expect a trim pianissimo? The orchestral side of this new recording of Haydn's... - The Times, 24th November 2021, 3 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 19th Nov 2021
Runtime: 1:43:00
Catalogue No: AVSA9945
Label: Alia Vox
Record of the Week
Record Review
20th November 2021
Record of the Week


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43*

_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Eric Coates: Orchestral Works, Volume 1
John Wilson & the BBC Philharmonic* 
- The Merrymakers (A Miniature Overture)
- The Jester at the Wedding (Ballet Suite)
- Dancing Nights
- Ballad, Op.2 (for String Orchestra)
- Two Symphonic Rhapsodies 
- By the Sleepy Lagoon
- London (London Everyday - Suite for Orchestra)

Eric Coates' music is a recent discovery. I discovered this Composer by chance via a Naxos release featuring Andrew Penney and the Slovak Radio forces on my streaming platform. I bought said disc as well as both volumes of Orchestral Works conducted by John Wilson with the BBC Philharmonic.

So far, this disc is an excellent listen, "The Merrymakers" making a good introduction before moving on to "The Jester at the Wedding" suite which is particularly enjoyable and absorbing. "Dancing Nights" continues in a very positive vein.

As with my previous listening of Malcolm Sargent's Holst - his interpretation of Beni Mora making a very positive impression - this is my first listen to this disc. If what I have heard so far is indicative of the whole disc, it will be going into rotation in my listening.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Neo Romanza said:


> I absolutely loathe the Metzmacher symphony set. The Wergo or the newer one on Challenge Classics blows him away (although he does conduct the 8th symphony in the Challenge Classics set with far better results). Anyway, good to see you enjoying some K. A. Hartmann. For me, he's a hugely underrated composer and seldom discussed and this is a great shame. He wrote some powerfully emotional music.


I've read something along those lines said somewhere else on here - can't remember who by now, unless it was your good self?
I might get swayed into buying the Wergo set as disc four has a fill-up which is, I think, otherwise only available on the out-of-print (in other words - expensive) disc below:


----------



## haziz

*Ives: Three Places in New England*
_Philadelphia Orchestra - Ormandy_


----------



## Baxi

Ferrucio Busoni
*Orchestral Works*
BBC Philharmonic
Neeme Järvi
2001


----------



## haziz

* Holst: The Planets, Op. 32*

_ Philharmonia Orchestra
William Boughton_


----------



## Baxi

Maurice Ravel 
*L'enfant et les sortilèges*
Ambrosian Opera Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn
1981


----------



## Malx

*Frankel, Symphony No 6 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.*

It's a bit of a mystery to me why Frankel's symphonies are seldom mentioned or indeed programmed in concerts - for me these are easily accessible, relatively modern works that should be enjoying more exposure.


----------



## haziz

* Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 27 in C minor, Op. 85*

_ State Academic Symphonic Orchestra of Russia
Evgeny Svetlanov_


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvořák
Piano Quintet in A major, op.81









Emanuel Ax 
The Cleveland Quartet *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 5
*

Wow. _That's_ how you play the adagio.


----------



## Malx

*Tippett, String Quartet No 2 - Heath Quartet.*


----------



## pmsummer

A HILLIARD SONGBOOK
_New Music for Voices_
*Barry Guy - Morton Feldman - Ivan Moody - Piers Hellawell - Paul Robinson - Veljo Tormis - Anonymous - James MacMillan - Arvo Pärt - Elizabeth Liddle - Joanne Metcalf - Michael Finnissy - John Casken*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Eric Coates: Orchestral Works, Volume 2
John Wilson & the BBC Philharmonic*
- London Bridge (March)
- The Selfish Giant (Phantasy for Orchestra)
- Wood Nymphs (Valsette)
- The Enchanted Garden (A Ballet)
- For Your Delight (Serenade)
- Summer Days (Suite)
- Lazy Night (Valse Romance)
- Calling All Workers (March)

After listening to Volume 1 twice, I've moved on to Volume 2 and I'm now onto my second listen to this collection. Listening to these two collections of works has been a pleasure and quite a contrast to much of my other recent listening.

These pieces all have a distinct energy and feel to them, quite different to a number of the other British Composers I enjoy. The influence of dance noted in the booklet is very audible across many of the works. Although I have read Coates' works referred to as Light Music - which seems to carry mixed connotations for some, the quality of the music is consistently high, none of the works feel rushed or half-hearted.

John Wilson and the BBC Philharmonic perform fantastically across both volumes, giving the music the attention and musicianship it clearly deserves.

These two discs will be entering my listening rotation - especially for driving.


----------



## haziz

*Miaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, Op. 66*

_ Mischa Maisky (cello)
Russian National Orchestra
Mikhail Pletnev_
Recorded: 1995-11
Recording Venue: Great Hall, State Conservatory, Moscow


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163519


*Gustav Mahler*

CDs 3-5

Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Symphony No. 4 in G
Symphony No. 5 in C sharp minor

Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester
Gary Bertini

1987 and 1990, compilation 2005


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Eric Coates: British Light Music, Volume 4
Andrew Penny & the Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kenneth Edge* (Saxophone)*
- By the Sleepy Lagoon
- Springtime Suite
- Saxo-Rhapsody*
- Footlights Waltz
- Four Ways Suite
- The Eighth Army March
- Lazy Night
- Last Love
- High Flight March

My final listening tonight is the album which introduced me to the music of Eric Coates. When I found this album on my streaming platform, I listened to it three times over two days before making the decision to purchase it along with the John Wilson recordings. The only doubling of works are "By the Sleepy Lagoon" and "Lazy Night" so between the three discs I have a fairly broad range of Coates' Orchestral Works.

One particular piece on this disc which has caught my ear is the Saxo-Rhapsody. I haven't heard a great deal of Saxophone in this genre and I quite enjoyed this piece.

The two Suites are also very interesting, both the Spring Time Suite and the Four Ways Suite offer a great deal of variety and quality in quite compact forms.

As with the Wilson/BBC Philharmonic recordings, this disc is an excellent collection of music. The Slovak Radio Symphony sound excellent. My only prior knowledge of the Conductor, Andrew Penny, is from his excellent collection of Malcolm Arnold Symphonies and he doesn't disappoint here.


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonín Dvořák
String Quintet in G major, op.77
String Quartet in A flat major, op.105*









*Pražák Quartet 
Hans Roelofsen*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto*

With Yehudi Menuhin, this one lives up to the title of a great EMI recording.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104*
_
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1967-04-18
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104*
> _
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Herbert von Karajan_
> Recorded: 1967-04-18
> Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


Have you heard his EMI Sibelius?


----------



## eljr




----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner 8 --- Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez
DG 459 678-2, 76'14,
(Recorded Live at the International Bruckner Festival in 1996)









Listen to CD ... or better yet, watch the concert video ...


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47*
_
Pekka Kuusisto (violin)
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam_


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> Have you heard his EMI Sibelius?


I own the EMI Karajan Sibelius box (1970s - 1980s), but never did a head to head comparison. I have also streamed his 1959 - 1960 (approximately) recording of the second and fifth symphonies with the Philharmonia on streaming services multiple times, and enjoyed them. I think he was a fine Sibelius conductor.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - Piano sonatas
H.J. Lim (Yamaha CFX piano)


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163524


2 CDs

*Sergej Prokofiev*

Cinderella

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Michail Jurowski

2000


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Suite for Variety Orchestra
*
_ National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar_
Recording Venue: Grand Studio, National Radio Company, Kiev, Ukraine


----------



## haziz

*Gustavo Dudamel conducts Mahler's Fifth Symphony*
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/51839

Gustav *Mahler* described his *Fifth Symphony* as a "cursed work" that "no-one understands". While the extreme variety of expression actually overwhelmed the audience at the time, the symphony enjoys the highest popularity today, especially thanks to its gossamer-like Adagietto movement. Gustavo Dudamel, music director of the Los Angeles Philharmonic, also conducts *Leonard Bernstein's *cheeky occasional piece, *Divertimento*, which - here in Europe at least - is far too rarely heard.

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Gustavo Dudamel_
*
Leonard Bernstein: Divertimento for Orchestra*
*
Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 5*

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/51839


----------



## Biwa

G.F. Handel: Al Piacere Del Signore

Chani & Nadja Lesaulnier (harpsichords)


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63*

_ San Francisco Symphony
Herbert Blomstedt_
Recorded: 1989-06-03
Recording Venue: Davies Symphony Hall, San Francisco


----------



## Rogerx

Wagenseil - Symphonies

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg

Wagenseil: Symphony, WV351
Wagenseil: Symphony, WV413
Wagenseil: Symphony, WV418
Wagenseil: Symphony, WV438
Wagenseil: Symphony, WV441


----------



## tortkis

Weinberg: Chamber Symphonies Nos. 2 and 4, East-West Chamber Orchestra, Rostislav Krimer (Naxos)








Melancholic clarinet solo on Chamber Symphony No. 4 is beautiful.


----------



## SanAntone

Eugene List | A Gottschalk Festival


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

Auber: Overtures

Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Pardubice, Dario Salvi

Auber: Emma, ou la promesse imprudente, S. 6
Auber: La bergère châtelaine, S. 5
Auber: La Neige
Auber: Le Maçon
Auber: Le séjour militaire, S. 3
Auber: Le testament et les billets doux, S. 4
Auber: Le timide, ou le nouveau séducteur, S. 14
Auber: Leicester, ou le château de Kenilworth, S. 7


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: The Hyperion Schubert Edition 29 (Marjana Lipovsek, Graham Johnson, Hyperion)

For the 29th CD in this series, Hyperion returns to the format of one singer giving a recital (well, almost: baritone Nathan Berg also takes one song, but that is substantial: the seven part 19 minutes _Einsamkeit_). Both singers are well suited for this repertoire. Another wonderful CD.


----------



## KevinW

It's 1:06 am now. Trying to get my homework done before going to sleep on Friday (actually Saturday) night. I started at 12:19 am, and plan to go to bed at 3. The time perfectly fits with this St. Matthew Passion which is 2 hours and 41 minutes long.


----------



## KevinW

By the way, check out this amazing 5k 360° video on YouTube. Religion doesn't contradict with science and tech at all.


----------



## Baxi

Sir Edward Elgar 
*Enigma Variations op.36*

Ralph Vaughan Williams
*Overture to 'The Wasps'
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
*
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn
1980


----------



## Rogerx

*Frederick (Fritz) Theodor Albert Delius (Bradford, 29 januari 1862 )*



Frederick Delius - Orchestral Works

Welsh National Opera Orchestra, Charles Mackerras

Delius: Aquarelles (2)
Delius: Brigg Fair
Delius: Dance Rhapsody No. 1
Delius: Dance Rhapsody No. 2
Delius: Florida Suite
Delius: In a Summer Garden
Delius: North Country Sketches
Delius: On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Delius: Summer night on the river
Delius: The Walk to the Paradise Garden


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: Symphony No. 82, 87, 24, 2

Giovanni Antonini, Kammerorchester Basel


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Orchestrated versions of the Violin Sonata and Viola Sonata (Gideon Kremer, Yuri Bashmet, Kremerata Baltica, DG)

Orchestrations of famous chamber music pieces have become rather common, but they are not always good. Here we have two of Shostakovich' late chamber works, the violin sonata and the viola sonata, being given that treatment. The violin sonata was arranged for violin, percussion and string orchestra by Michail Zinman and Andrei Pushkarev, the viola sonata was arranged for viola and string orchestra by Vladimir Mendelssohn. I was skeptic about this enterprise, but this star ensemble makes it work, more so for the violin sonata where the prominent percussion adds a layer, and the result is echt Shostakovich - and yet I prefer the sonata. For the viola sonata, it works less well, the strings only orchestra is not a good alternative for the piano to my taste. Nevertheless, this CD documents an interesting experiment.


----------



## haziz

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53209

Sat, 29 Jan 2022, 06:00-Stream starts 15 min earlier
*Repeat: Kirill Petrenko conducts Zimmermann, Lutosławski and Brahms*

00 Days : 00 Hours : 16 Minutes : 49 Seconds (a live countdown clock on the website)

Anyone who wants to continue the symphonic tradition must have self-confidence and creativity. In this concert, Kirill Petrenko presents two composers who took this risk: we hear Witold Lutosławski's splendidly virtuosic Symphony No. 1 and the Janus-faced Second Symphony by Johannes Brahms, which the composer himself described as a "lovely monster". The concert opens with Bernd Alois Zimmermann's sound surface composition Photoptosis.

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Kirill Petrenko_

Works

*Bernd Alois Zimmermann
Photoptosis, Prélude for large orchestra

Witold Lutosławski
Symphony No.1

Johannes Brahms
Symphony No. 2 in D major, op. 73*

_Before the concert: Kirill Petrenko in conversation with Matthew Hunter_

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53209

This is actually the first time I am joining a live stream rather than tapping the library archive of my relatively new subscription to Berlin's "Digital Concert Hall". Not a bad way to spend a stormy New England morning.

Edit: The website is quite confusing whether this is a true live event (effectively the matinee performance), or a "repeat" from yesterday night. Several instances of the word "live" scattered all over the place, with the occasional "repeat" thrown in!


----------



## Baxi

William Walton
*Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
Sinfonia concertante
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
March 'A History of the English speaking Peoples'*
Peter Donohoe, piano 
English Northern Philharmonia
Paul Daniel
1996


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6
WOLFGANG AMADEUS MOZART (1756-1791)
Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, KV 216
Adagio in E major for Violin and Orchestra, KV 261
Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major, KV 219
Rondo in C major for Violin and Orchestra, KV 373

Joshua Bell, violin
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Hob I:43 - Symphony No. 43 in E flat major "Mercury"

played by L'Estro Armonico conducted by Derek Solomons


----------



## Merl

Not played this in a while. Still a lovely disc (and I got it for nothing from a friend).


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 59 Nos 2/3 - Takács Quartet.*

After the weather overnight and this morning I was tempted to play a wind quintet but decided to play the second disc from this fine box.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 48 in C Major, Hob.I:48 -"Maria Theresia"



Haydn: Symphony No. 48 in C Major, Hob.I:48 -"Maria Theresia"

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Baxi

View attachment 163540


William Walton
*Spitfire Prelude and Fugue
Sinfonia concertante
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
March 'A History of the English speaking Peoples'*
Peter Donohoe, piano 
English Northern Philharmonia
Paul Daniel
1996


----------



## Baxi

Edmund Rubbra
*Symphony No.2 & 7
Festival Overture op.62**
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Vernon Handley
London Philharmonic Orchestra*
Sir Adrian Boult*
1970 */1978


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*
_
Berliner Symphoniker
Kurt Sanderling_


----------



## Rogerx

Ries - Piano Concertos Volume 1

Christopher Hinterhuber (piano)

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, Uwe Grodd

Ries, Ferdinand: Piano Concerto in A flat major, Op. 151 'Gruss an den Rhein'
Ries, Ferdinand: Piano Concerto in C major, Op. 123


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

Returning to this fine recording


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karl Amadeus Hartmann - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.3 - adapted from parts of the withdrawn _Symphony Klagegesang_ and the _Sinfonia Tragica_ (orig. 1940 and 1944 - adapted 1948-49):
Symphony no.4 for string orchestra - based partly on the withdrawn _Symphonic Concerto for String orchestra and Soprano_ (orig. 1938 - rev. 1946-47):
_Symphonie concertante_ [Symphony no.5] - revision of the _Concerto for Wind Instruments and Double Basses_, originally the withdrawn _Concerto for Wind Instruments and Solo Trumpet_ (orig. 1933/1948-89 - rev. 1950):
Symphony no.6 for orchestra (1951-53):
Symphony no.1 [_Versuch eines Requiems_] for contralto and orchestra - revised version of the _Cantata for Alto and Orchestra_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (orig. 1935-36 - rev. 1954-55):










Concerto for piano, with wind instruments and percussion (1953):


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82*
_
Berliner Symphoniker
Kurt Sanderling_


----------



## Rogerx

Brian: Symphonies Nos. 6, 28, 29 & 31

New Russia State Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Walker


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93*

_ West German Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rudolph Barshai_
Recorded: 15-24 October 1996
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Koln, Germany


----------



## SanAntone

*Feldman*: _Early Piano Pieces_
Sabine Liebner


----------



## Vasks

One last listen to this opera by Domenick Argento. I've decided that no matter how many more years I've got on this planet, I never will want to hear "Postcard from Morocco" again, so I'll be disposing of the two record set shortly.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163544


CD 2

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Symphony No. 3 in D major, op. 29

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons

1986, remastered 2006


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
Violin Sonata No. 2, BB 85, Sz. 76
Isabelle Faust, Florent Boffard*

From this OOP 2-CD set -


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder & Mahler: Rückert-Lieder

Live from Salzburg

Elina Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Wiener Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann

First spin .
Only 40 minutes .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Saturday

*Hahn
Douze Rondels
Stephen Varcoe (baritone), Graham Johnson (piano), Dame Felicity Lott (soprano), Susan Bickley (mezzo-soprano)
The London Schubert Chorale
Stephen Layton*










This _is_ utterly enchanting.


----------



## eljr

Earlier today:










The Philadelphia polish helps to highlight one of Price's most endearing qualities: those kaleidoscopic orchestrations, with piquant detailing from all corners, including celesta and slide whistle...... - BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: 4862029
Label: DG

Price, F: Symphony No. 1 in E minor

Work length 40:06

Philadelphia Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2021-05-12
Recording Venue: Kimmel Center for the Performing Arts Verizon Hall, Philadelphia

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2021
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Recording of the Month

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominee - Best Orchestral Performance
Grammy Awards
64th Awards (2022)
Nominee - Best Orchestral Performance

Record Review
Records of the Year 2021
Shortlisted - Orchestral
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2022
Shortlisted - Orchestral


----------



## eljr

Presently:










Bach, J S: Cantata BWV51 'Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen'

Work length 17:39

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano)
Ensemble Pygmalion
Raphaël Pichon

A thoughtful assembly of music depicting affliction and repentance on the one hand and joy and desire on the other. The recording finds Sabine Devieilhe on sparkling form. Bach and Handel do... - BBC Music Magazine, January 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 5th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: 9029667786
Label: Erato

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
December 2021
Recording of the Month

Presto Editor's Choice
November 2021


----------



## HerbertNorman

This is one of my favourites among works by british composers. Some time since I listened to it though...

Gerald Finzi - Cello concerto op. 40 , played by Tim Hugh and the Northern Sinfonia conducted by Howard Griffiths


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bartók - Piano Concerto No. 1*
Stephen Kovacevich, Colin Davis, LSO

This wakes me up nicely on a Saturday morning! Bartók is just too much fun.


----------



## eljr

KevinW said:


> By the way, check out this amazing 5k 360° video on YouTube. Religion doesn't contradict with science and tech at all.


Video unavailable.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Symphony in C minor/Gammelnorsk romanse med variasjoner (Old Norwegian Romance with Variations), Op. 51

Sigurd Jorsalfar - three orchestral pieces, Op. 56

Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Bjarte Engeset
Recorded: 10-13 April 2006
Recording Venue: Concert Hall of the Malmo Symphony Orchestra, Sweden


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacques Duphly*

Because Leonhart's father was an admirer of Mahler, he was called Gustav 
Unfortunately, this did not apply to his son, who had little regard for his namesake.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Works*

Jean-Philippe Collard, EMI Classics


----------



## Baxi

Leonard Bernstein
*Candide • West Side Story • On the Waterfront • Fancy Free*
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein
1960-63


----------



## eljr




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

J.S. Bach - The Art of Fugue
Diana Boyle , piano (Grotrian Steinweg model 225)


----------



## haziz

*The 2011 New Year's Eve Concert with Simon Rattle and Evgeny Kissin*
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/2498
31 Dec 2011

To mark the end of 2011 in the Berlin Philharmonie, Simon Rattle conducted dance music of a particularly discerning kind by Dvořák, Grieg, Ravel, Strauss, Stravinsky and Brahms. There was also a highlight for all piano fans: Grieg's Piano Concerto with Evgeny Kissin - one of the great musical personalities of the present day who combines the sonority and soul of the old Russian piano school with taut vigour and intelligent shaping.
_
Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle
Evgeny Kissin_

Works
*
Dvorak
Slavonic Dance in C major, op. 46 no. 1

Grieg
Symphonic Dances Op. 64, Dance No. 2, A major, Allegretto grazioso

Grieg
Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in A minor, Op. 16*

Playing about half of this New Years Concert.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/2498


----------



## Malx

eljr said:


> Video unavailable.


eljr - if you click on the 'Watch on YouTube' link that is underlined the video will play.


----------



## Malx

For todays Saturday Symphony.

*Haydn, Symphony No48 'Maria Theresia' - Philharmonica Hungaria, Antal Dorati.*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

piano sonatas 1-2-3-4 & 5


----------



## haziz

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/303
06 Mar 2010
*Edvard Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites, op. 46 & op. 55*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Length: 41 min.

*
Neeme Järvi conducts Grieg's "Peer Gynt" Suites*

They are the epitome of Scandinavian music: *Edvard Grieg's Peer Gynt suites*, whose echoes of Norwegian folk music radiate an unmistakably Scandinavian flavour. But when it comes to style and form, the composer remained, in his own words "a German Romantic". In this concert, overtures by Brahms and Weber show just how much Grieg's music resembles German music. The conductor, Neeme Järvi, is one of the most well-known exponents of the Nordic repertoire.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/303


----------



## Malx

With thanks to *Manxfeeder* who with recent posts prompted me to grab my copy of this box off the shelves. As is normal for me I gravitated to possibly the finest disc in the box.

*Schubert, Symphonies 3, 5 & 6 - RPO, Sir Thomas Beecham.*

An old EMI copy of this disc was the first Schubert disc I owned - I still rate it highly beside more modern recordings I now have in the collection.


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schmidt: Quintet for piano left hand, two violins, viola and cello in G major, Quintet for clarinet, piano left hand, violin, viola and cello in B-flat major (Rainer Keuschnig et al, Orfeo)

The first quintet (a regular piano quintet, but for piano left hand) is from 1926. It is an accomplished work that occasionally recalls Brahms, but certainly not derivative. It is not my favourite chamber music combination, but it is one of the best in that genre I think. The second quintet (the more unusual combination for clarinet, piano left hand, violin, viola and cello) is from 1932. I maybe like it even better (of course, the clarinet is one of my favourite instruments, certainly in chamber music). Both quintets clock in at about 39 minutes each. This CD is one to treasure.


----------



## Tempesta

Radu Lupu
_Brahms Piano Concerto no. 1_







released in 1975, when Radu turned 30


----------



## Coach G

Earlier this week: more wonderful stuff from the Naxos, _American Classics_ series featuring living composers:

1. *Ned Rorem*: _Symphonies 3, 1 & 2 _(Jose Serebrier/Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra) recorded 2003, Poole, Dorset, UK
2. *Joseph Schwantner*: _Concerto for Percussion and Orchestra_; _Morning's Embrace_; _Chasing Light_ (Giancarlo Guerrero/Nashville Symphony Orchestra w/Christopher Lamb, percussion) recorded 2010 in Nashville, Tennessee, USA 
3. *Adolphus Hailstork*: _Symphony #1_; _Three Spirituals_; _An American Port of Call_; _Fanfare on Amazing Grace_; _Whitman's Journey_:_ Launch Out on the Endless Seas_ (Jo Ann Falletta/Virginia Symphony Orchestra w/Kevin Deas, baritone, and the Virginia Symphony Chorus on Whitman's Journey) recorded in 2011 in Norfolk, Virginia, USA
4. *Ellen Taaffe Zwillich*: _Violin Concerto _(Michael Stern/Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra w/Pamela Frank, violin); _Rituals for Five Percussionists and Orchestra_ (NEXUS/IRIS Chamber Orchestra) recorded in Saarbrucken, Germany and in Germantown, Tennessee, USA in 1998 and 2004 respectively
5. *John Adams*: _Short Ride in a Fast Machine_; _The Wound-Dresser_; *Busoni/Adams*: _Berceuse Elegiaque_; *Adams*: _Shaker Loops_ (Marin Alsop/Borunemouth Symphony Orchestra w/Nathan Gunn, baritone, on _Wound Dresser_) recorded in 2003 in Poole, Dorset, UK



































Here we have five living American composers, and with John Adams being the baby of the group at age 74, they each have earned the title of Grand Old Man (or in the case of Ms. Zwillich, Grand Old Lady) of American Music.

Leading the way at the ripe old age of 98, Ned Rorem begins the program with his three symphonies and while _Symphonies #1 & 2_ are pleasant but not particularly memorable; Rorem's _Symphony #3_ in five movements deserves more credit than it gets as it is nicely crafted and a very fine and robust American symphony. As of now, Rorem survives as our last living link to an age when the likes of Aaron Copland, Sam Barber, Virgil Thomson, Randall Thompson, Roger Sessions, Walter Piston, William Schuman, Ulysses Kay, Elliot Carter, John Cage, Lou Harrison, and Alan Hovhaness served as America's classical music masters; and except for Barber and Piston they were all still alive and well when I started with classical music as a teenager back in the 1980s.

Next up are Joseph Schwantner and Adolphus Hailstork (ages 78 and 80, respectively), and both are very fine composers whose works are lyrical, beautifully orchestrated, and well-crafted. They are followed by Ellen Taaffe Zwillich (age 82) who is also very listenable but far more eclectic and edgy than her male counterparts. Why it took so long for Schwanter, Hailstork, and Zwillich to be widely recognized and recorded is beyond my understanding. Moreover, while RCA and CBS were busy for years producing the zillionth recording of the symphonies of Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, and Mozart, it took a record company based in Hong Kong, and headed by a German entrepreneur, Klaus Heymann, to bring American classical music to become widely recorded for the wonderful Naxos label.

We end with John Adams who I first came to know back in the late 1980s with his his thrilling opera, _Nixon in China_. And while _Nixon in China_ (as well as the mesmerizing _Short Ride in a Fast Machine_) reveals strong influence of the minimalist style of Philip Glass, other works by Adams are quite different, and more of a minimalist hybrid that is very original. Take for example the _Wound Dresser_, which like Hailstork's _Whitman's Journey_ is a vocal work for baritone that features the poetry of Walt Whitman. And just as Jose Serebrier leads the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra into solid readings of the music of Ned Rorem; Marin Alsop brings us full-circle with these recordings by John Adams as she also takes the reigns of England's Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra which has also taken a large role in Naxos' _American Classics_ collection.


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D major, K211

Work length 19:38

Arabella Steinbacher (violin)
Festival Strings Lucerne

Steinbacher avoids any attempt to extract the music's expressive world beyond what it can deliver, instead allowing her playing's state-of-the-art tonal loveliness - at once silky and likeably... - BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 15th Oct 2021
Catalogue No: PTC5186952
Label: Pentatone


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Nanie*

I bought this disc for the Alto Rhapsody (it cost me 75 cents), and I usually stop there. After all this time, I'm finally getting around to Nanie.

Personally, I don't care much for the choir's recorded sound. It's too mushy and indistinct.


----------



## TonyBombassolo

Just converted this SACD to DSF it sounds incredible.


----------



## Art Rock

Vissarion Shebalin: Complete music for violin and piano (Sergey Kostylev, Olga Solovieva, Toccata)

As the liner notes say: "a surprisingly high number of unsuspected gems: music immediate in its melodic appeal but plumbing real depths of feeling." I'm not 100% sold on the second part (there's a lot of pretty light material here, entertaining, but light), but the melodic appeal claim is spot on. The best pieces here are Orientalia and the violin sonata. Far from essential, but a lovely CD.


----------



## Kiki

Gioachino Rossini: Overtures
National Philharmonic Orchestra / Riccardo Chailly / 1981,1984 (Decca)

Delightful!


----------



## eljr

Barber: Cello Sonata in C minor, Op. 6

Work length 16:44

Sheku Kanneh-Mason (cello), Isata Kanneh-Mason (piano)
Recorded: 2020-10-29
Recording Venue: Saffron Hall

Their strong identification with the [Barber] Sonata is immediately evident in this recording. They bring a remarkable unanimity of ensemble to the dialogue and make light work of some rhythmically... - BBC Music Magazine, January 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 5th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: 4851630
Label: Decca

Presto Recording of the Week
5th November 2021
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## eljr

Next up will be:










Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major, K219 'Turkish'

Work length 29:46

Arabella Steinbacher (violin)
Festival Lucerne Strings
Daniel Dodds

Release Date: 21st Jan 2022
Catalogue No: PTC5186979


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karl Amadeus Hartmann - various works part four of four for tonight.

Concerto for viola and piano, with wind instruments and percussion (1954-56):










Karl Amadeus Hartmann's only 'proper' opera is set during the Thirty Years War, a particularly relentless and bloody conflict which laid waste to vast swathes of central Europe during the 17th century, and how it impacts on a naïve country lad who experiences the worst of it from two sides, initially as a peasant boy (fondly named Simplicius - 'Simpleton' - by the kindly hermit who later adopted him) whose village is ravaged and later taken to the Governor's licentious court where he is considered a kind of Holy Fool. In the end the local peasants rise up, storm the castle and only Simplicius, who predicted the court's downfall, is spared.

Composed not long after the Nazis took power and just before the composer put his career on ice in silent protest against Hitler's regime, it could be said that the opera's subject matter was an eerie premonition of the many horrors to follow during WWII. _Simplicius Simplicissimus_ wasn't performed until the end of the 1940s, by which time Hartmann was deservedly in a better position to make a new start. Hartmann thoroughly revamped the opera later on, and it is the revised version which is performed here. It remains a strong statement.

_Simplicius Simplicissimus_ [_The Simplest Simpleton_] - opera in three parts, based on the novel by Jakob von Grimmelhausen [Libretto: Hermann Scherchen, Wolfgang Petzet and Karl Amadeus Hartmann] (1934-35 - rev. 1957):










Symphony no.7 for large orchestra (1957-58):
Symphony no.8 for large orchestra (1960-62):


----------



## eljr




----------



## Coach G

Today: chamber music from the Naxos American Classics series:

1. *Charles Ives*: _String Quartets #1 & 2_ (Blair String Quartet) recorded 2004 in Nashville, Tennessee
2. *Ned Rorem*: _"End of Summer" for Clarinet, Violin, and Piano_;_ "Book of Hours" for Flute and Harp_; _"Bright Music" for Chamber Orchestra_ (Fibonacci Sequence) recorded 2001 in Suffolk, England
3. *Walter Piston*: _Quintet for Flute and String Quartet_; _String Sextet_; _Piano Quartet_; _Piano Quintet_ (Various musicians from the 1999 Australian Festival of Chamber Music) recorded in 1999 in Townsville, Queensland, Australia
4. *Elliott Carter*: _String Quartets #2, 3 & 4_ (Pacifica Quartet) recorded in Urbana, Illinois, USA in 2008
5. *Elliott Carter*: _String Quartets #1 & 5_ (Pacifica Quartet) recorded in Urbana, Illinois, USA in 2007



































The two string quartets by Charles Ives are a contrast in styles. While Ives' very fine and very pleasant _String Quartet #1_ could practically be used as a companion piece to Dvorak's _"American" String Quartet #12_; Ives' _String Quartet #2_ goes off the deep end with all the wild Ives' innovations that we know and love including Ives' trademark reference to _Columbia Gem of the Ocean_ that he managed to squeeze into almost everything he composed.

Next up Ned Rorem and Walter Piston take us into some very listenable and tonal chamber works that are polite and inoffensive and quite lyrical; though not especially memorable.

We end with the _String Quartets_ of Elliot Carter, a composer I avoided for decades thinking that his style was too complicated and austere for me to enjoy. When I learned that Carter was still composing past the age of 100 I finally decided it was time to hear what Carter had to say. Though Carter is not technically serial, he might as well be for his tangled and thorny approach. Even so, I found Carter's music to be a lot more listenable and interesting than I expected it to be. While Carter is certainly not for everyone, you may like his music after giving it an even chance.


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Reuss leading the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir:

















I'm listening to the pieces composed by Cyrillus Kreek.


----------



## Itullian

Late sonatas
Love this set


----------



## haziz

*Dmitri Shostakovich Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 54*
08 Mar 2013
_
Berliner Philharmoniker
Andris Nelsons_

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/3439-3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Sonata No. 1*


----------



## SanAntone

*Rachmaninoff*: _Piano Trios Nos.1 & 2_
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## haziz

* Glazunov: Raymonda, Op. 57*

_ Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi_


----------



## Chilham

Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye for Orchestra

Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna Brugge


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'*

_ Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1964-09
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna

I have so far almost totally ignored this Tchaikovsky symphony cycle. Time to correct this.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163585


CD 2

*Antonín Dvořák*

Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, op. 4
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53

Frank Peter Zimmermann, violin
Czech Philharmonic
Jiří Bělohlávek

2014


----------



## SanAntone

*Myaskovsky*: _Symphonies complete_ - No. 9
Evgeny Svetlanov | Russian State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kiki

Frédéric Chopin: Waltzes
Dmitri Alexeev / 1985 (Seraphim)

Happy music. Fantastic lightness and articulation from Alexeev.


----------



## Rogerx

Quantz: 4 Concertos

James Galway (flute), Ursula Deutschler (harpsichord), Eduardo Vassallo (cello)

Wurttembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Respighi
Violin Sonata in B minor
Becker-Bender, Nagy*


----------



## WVdave

Spain
Reiner/ Chicago Symphony
RCA Victor Red Seal - LSC-2230, Living Stereo, LP, Gatefold, US, 1958.


----------



## SanAntone

*Scriabin*: _Complete Mazurkas_
Francois Chaplin


----------



## Joe B

Rupert Gough leading The Choir of Royal Holloway and Britten Sinfonia in spiritual songs from the Baltics:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martin
Piano Concerto No. 2
Paul Badura-Skoda (piano)
Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana
Christian Benda*


----------



## Rogerx

CD 2
Symphony No. 22 in E flat major, Hob. I:22 'Der Philosoph' (The Philosopher)
Symphony No. 55 in E flat major, Hob. I:55 'Der Schulmeister' (The Schoolmaster)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## tortkis

Brahms: Symphony No. 3, SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Friburg, Michael Gielen


----------



## 13hm13

Shost 10 ... on ...

Shostakovich, Stravinsky - Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Berliner Philharmoniker, Wolfgang Schneiderhan, Karel Ančerl - Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 / Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
Deutsche Grammophon - 463 666-2


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Martinů 
Bouquet of Flowers, H 260
Kateřina Kněžíková, Jaroslav Březina, Adam Plachetka, Michaela Kapustová
Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Czech Philharmonic Children´s Choir
Tomáš Netopil, Jiří Chvála, Lukáš Vasilek*


----------



## Rogerx

Mompou: Musica callada.

Disc 1

Federico Mompou (piano)
Recorded: 1974
Recording Venue: Casino l'Alianca del Poblenou, Barcelona, Spain


----------



## Gothos

.........


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin

James Ehnes (violin)


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: The Hyperion Schubert Edition 31 (Christine Brewer et al, Graham Johnson, Hyperion)

Although not billed at the front, there are also small contributions by five other singers and a choir. Unfortunately.... I do not like Christine Brewer as a Lieder singer. Not at all. This is so far the only disappointing disc in this mega project.


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Edition, Box 3 "Voice and Orchestra" (Various artists, 6 CD's)

Played CD6 just now.The final CD in the box, and one of the better ones. Highlights are Jordens sång (Song of the Earth), Väinön virsi (Väinämöinens Song) and the first part of the most substantial composition on the disc, Koskenlaskijan morsiamet (The Rapids-Rider's Brides).

Overall evaluation of the box is that for me the only composition that comes somewhat close to the level of his regular symphonic output (numbered symphonies, tone poems, concerto) is the unnumbered Kullervo symphony.


----------



## Chilham

Mendelssohn: String Octet

Vladimir Ashkenazy, James Ehnes, Erin Keefe, Andrew Wan, Augustin Hadelich, Cynthia Phelps, Richard O'Neill, Robert DeMaine, Edward Arron










Schuman: Frauenliebe und Leben

Elīna Garanča & Malcolm Martineau










Brahms: Klavierstücke Op. 116, 117

Stephen Hough


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Reveries'
*
_ Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1964-09
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna

As I sip my morning tea, I have my own winter reveries. Eventually I will have to go out and dig my car out from under about a foot of snow, but for now some hot tea and some Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Art Rock

Rodion Shchedrin: Concertos for Orchestra 1+2, Not love alone suite, Solemn overture, Maiden's Round Dance ( USSR Symphony Orchestra, Evgeni Svetlanov, Melodiya)

The first Concerto for Orchestra ('Naughty Limericks') is a fun but rather short show piece, the second one ('The Chimes') has a similar length but is less interesting. In-between these two we have a 30 minutes suite from the opera Not love alone, full of lovely melodies and interesting instrumentation, a short dance, and a solemn overture that I found less inspired. All in all, maybe not the best Shchedrin, but worth a spin.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 & Tone Poems

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Kiki

Bohuslav Martinů: Symphony No. 1 H289 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Karel Ančerl / 1963 Live (Multisonic)

Ančerl = Gold
Ančerl's Martinů #1 = Mithril
Ančerl's Martinů #1 remastered in Supraphon's new live Ančerl set = I have no idea, but it has got to have improved sound from the Multusonic, or so I want to believe. I don't care. I am heading that way. Supraphon, take my money!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part one for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony ['no.00'] in F-minor - ed. Leopold Nowak (1863):










Symphony no.1 in C-minor - 1877 'Linz' version with revisions, ed. Leopold Nowak (1865-66 - rev. 1868, 1877, 1884 and 1891):










Symphony ['no.0'] in D-minor - ed. Leopold Nowak (1869):


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Raymonda, Op. 57 (Highlights)*
_
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
_
I listened to most of this record yesterday, but did not finish it. Wonderful music that I don't listen to that often. Another spin to this wonderful recording and great music.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 & Violin Concerto No. 1

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), David Oistrakh (violin)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy, Evgeny Mravinsky


----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

*Arvo Part*: _Tabula Rasa_
Gidon Kremer, Keith Jarrett, Tatiana Grindenko, members of the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Baxi

Richard Strauss

*Also sprach Zarathustra op.30*
Philharmonia Orchestra
1989

*Don Juan op.20*
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
1988

Semyon Bychkov


----------



## eljr

haziz said:


>


I see you posting a lot from Digital Concert Hall the last week or so, a newly discovered source for you?


----------



## haziz

eljr said:


> I see you posting a lot from Digital Concert Hall the last week or so, a newly discovered source for you?


Yes, a new subscription that started 2 or 3 weeks ago. Like all new toys, I will play with my new toy avidly for a few weeks before setting it aside and never touching it again. Or at least that is my usual pattern with most if not all new toys. I just hope to bother to cancel my subscription eventually rather than pay continuously for something that I have not used in years. I have the habit of continuing to pay for services, subscriptions etc. that I have not used in years, or in some cases decades. I will often even forget the subscription exists.


----------



## Rogerx

haziz said:


> Yes, a new subscription that started 2 or 3 weeks ago. Like all new toys, I will play with my new toy avidly for a few weeks before setting it aside and never touching it again. Or at least that is my usual pattern with most if not all new toys. I just hope to bother to cancel my subscription eventually rather than pay continuously for something that I have not used in years. I have the habit of continuing to pay for services, subscriptions etc. that I have not used in years, or in some cases decades. I will often even forget the subscription exists.


I also did look for a subscription , however I have a satellite dish and my neighbours says I should search further, it seem to be there to.


----------



## eljr

haziz said:


> Yes, a new subscription that started 2 or 3 weeks ago. Like all new toys, I will play with my new toy avidly for a few weeks before setting it aside and never touching it again. Or at least that is my usual pattern with most if not all new toys. I just hope to bother to cancel my subscription eventually rather than pay continuously for something that I have not used in years. I have the habit of continuing to pay for services, subscriptions etc. that I have not used in years, or in some cases decades. I will often even forget the subscription exists.


Enjoy!

I am always very aware of the subscriptions I have. That said, I find it very hard to cancel. Often I go to the cancel page and think, "but what if?" And I leave without canceling. :lol:


----------



## Eramire156

*Igor Stravinsky 
The Rake's Progress 









Dawn Upshaw
Jerry Hadley
Samuel Ramey
Grace Bumbry

Kent Negano
Choeur et Orchestre de l'Opera de Lyon*


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: The Golden Age (Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Chandos, 2CD)

Right from the first seconds there can be no doubt who composed this. The Golden Age is a 1930 ballet that was initially censored in the Soviet Union due to its inclusion of modern European dance styles. From Wiki: "The ballet is a satirical take on the political and cultural change in 1920s Europe. It follows a Soviet football (soccer) team in a Western city where they come into contact with many politically incorrect antagonistic characters such as the Diva, the Fascist, the Agent Provocateur, the Negro and others. The team falls victim to match rigging, police harassment, and unjust imprisonment by the evil bourgeoisie. The team is freed from jail when the local workers overthrow their capitalist overlords. The ballet ends with a dance of solidarity between the workers and the football team". Weird story, excellent music.


----------



## eljr




----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'*
_
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Munch
_
A magnificent recording of this great work. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Jommelli: Te Deum & Mass in D major

Judy Berry, Marta Benacková, John La Pierre, Nikolaus Meer

Virtuosi di Praga, Prager Kammerchor, Hilary Griffiths


----------



## Vasks

_Rolling with Robert on LPs_

*Schumann - Overture to "Manfred" (Bernstein/Columbia)
Schumann - Three Romances, Op. 94 (Roseman/Desto)
Schumann - Konzertstuck for 4 Horns & Orchestra (Ristenpart/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Mass in C*


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Sunday

*Franck
Prélude, Choral et Fugue, M21
Dominique Cornil*










Beautiful work --- it's almost monolithic in a way. I haven't heard any other performances, but Cornil plays it admirably well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Nocturnes, L. 91
New Philharmonia Orchestra, John Alldis Choir
Boulez*










I haven't heard this work in ages as I don't listen to Debussy's orchestral music too often (I'm usually listening to his solo piano music, chamber works or mélodies). Lovely piece.


----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler*: _Symphony No. 10 in F-sharp_ (Adagio)
*Shostakovich*: _Symphony No. 14_, Op. 135
Gidon Kremer & Kremerata Baltica


----------



## Bourdon

*Lusty Gallant*

CD1 Robin Hood


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra & Mahler: Totenfeier

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## haziz

* Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16*
_
Alice Sara Ott (piano)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Esa-Pekka Salonen_
Recorded: 2015-01-16
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal, Munich

Both recordings of Grieg's Piano Concerto by Leif Ove Andsnes are my go-to recordings for my favorite piano concerto. I do enjoy other recordings such those by Bishop Kovacevich, Perahia, Radu Lupu etc. This, I think, is the second time I am listening to this particular recording. A little too early to form a firm opinion.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163598


CD 4

*Alexander Glazunov*

Symphony No. 6 in C minor, op. 58
Symphony No. 7 in F major, op. 77 "Pastoral"

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
José Serebrier, conductor

2006-2008, reissued 2018


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ligeti
Trio, "Hommage À Brahms"
Marie Luise Neunecker (french horn), Saschko Gawriloff (violin), Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano)*


----------



## haziz

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53131

*Andris Nelsons and Seong-Jin Cho*

"There are few poets at the piano today - one of them is Seong-Jin Cho," was the verdict of Simon Rattle after the young Korean made his debut with the Berliner Philharmoniker in 2017. In December 2020, he played Franz Liszt's lyrical Second Piano Concerto under the baton of Andris Nelsons. His performance was framed by Beethoven's Coriolan Overture and the momentous Fifth Symphony, which brought the Beethoven anniversary celebrations slowly to a close.

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Andris Nelsons
Seong-Jin Cho_
19 Dec 2020
*
Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, Op. 62

Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 2 in A. major

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53131

Looks like a pandemic era broadcast concert with an empty concert hall.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler : symphony No 8

Edda Moser · Judith Blegen · Gerti Zeumer
Ingrid Mayr · Agnes Baltsa · Kenneth Riegel
Hermann Prey · José van Dam
Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Singverein · Wiener Sängerknaben
Wiener Philharmoniker · Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Coach G

WVdave said:


> Spain
> Reiner/ Chicago Symphony
> RCA Victor Red Seal - LSC-2230, Living Stereo, LP, Gatefold, US, 1958.
> 
> View attachment 163584


That is a great album, a Fritz Reiner classic from the Golden Age of classical recordings. Be sure to check out the Reiner's other tribute to Spain, _Iberia_:









I'm not sure about it, but I think that if you have or can find an original pressing of these albums they may be much valued collector's pieces.


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: The complete symphonies and orchestra songs (Leonard Bernstein et al, DG, 16 CDs)

CD1: Symphony no. 1 (Concertgebouw Orchestra) and Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Vienna Philharmonic, Thomas Hampson). Starting to go through another Mahler box. Good thing I love this music. Interesting to see how this fares compared to the older Bernstein box with the New Yorkers on Sony.


----------



## Baxi

Frederick Delius
*A Mass of Life*
London Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra
Sir Charles Groves
1971

From this wonderful set:


----------



## SearsPoncho

This week's listening:

Mario Lavista - String Quartet #4 (1996) - Cuarteto Latinoamericano

Mendelssohn - Octet - Members of the ASMF

Mahler - Symphony #9 - Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic

Beethoven - Piano Concert #3 - Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland Orchestra

Haydn - Op. 74 String Quartets - Kodaly Quartet

Shostakovich - String Octet - Members of the ASMF


----------



## SearsPoncho

Art Rock said:


> Gustav Mahler: The complete symphonies and orchestra songs (Leonard Bernstein et al, DG, 16 CDs)
> 
> CD1: Symphony no. 1 (Concertgebouw Orchestra) and Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Vienna Philharmonic, Thomas Hampson). Starting to go through another Mahler box. Good thing I love this music. Interesting to see how this fares compared to the older Bernstein box with the New Yorkers on symphony.


You'll enjoy the set, although there are a few old-age Bernstein eccentricities. My favorites from the DG set are Nos. 1, 5, and 6. The 6 is especially noteworthy for its intensity. The best Bernstein/Mahler set might be the DVDs he did in the 70's - perhaps the "best of all possible worlds," to quote Bernstein, quoting Lillian Hellman, quoting Voltaire.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel*

Rapsodie Espagnole
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Tzigane Rapsodie de Concert
Ruggiero Ricci violin
Boléro


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## Bourdon

SearsPoncho said:


> You'll enjoy the set, although there are a few old-age Bernstein eccentricities. My favorites from the DG set are Nos. 1, 5, and 6. The 6 is especially noteworthy for its intensity. The best Bernstein/Mahler set might be the DVDs he did in the 70's - perhaps the "best of all possible worlds," to quote Bernstein, quoting Lillian Hellman, quoting Voltaire.


You forgot Leibniz alias Pangloss


----------



## eljr




----------



## haziz

* Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35*

_ Rudolf Schulz (violin)
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ferenc Fricsay_
Recorded: 1956-09
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## Merl

Getting ready for Malx to post his pick in the Weekly Quartet thread.


----------



## eljr




----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 in F minor, Op. 10*

_ West German Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rudolph Barshai_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part two for the rest of today, possibly leaving the 4th until tomorrow.

Symphony no.2 in C-minor - 1877 version, ed. William Carrigan (1871-72 - rev. 1873, 1876, 1877 and 1891):










Symphony no.3 in D-minor - original 1873 version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1873 - rev. 1874, 1876, 1877-78 and 1888-89):










Symphony no.4 in E-flat - original 1873-74 version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1873-74 - rev. 1878, 1878-80, 1881 and 1886-88):


----------



## haziz

* Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*

_ Mischa Maisky (cello)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Giuseppe Sinopoli_
Recorded: 1990-03-17
Recording Venue: Watford Town Hall, London


----------



## Mark Dee

*Boyce - Symphonies 1-4*
*I Solisti di Zagreb & Antonio Janigro*
_Big Baroque Box_


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:
*
Clyne: DANCE
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*

_ Inbal Segev
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Marin Alsop
_
I am usually not a big fan of most 21st century classical music, however I must admit to being very impressed and pleased with Anna Clyne's Dance (for some reason it is usually stylized as DANCE in all caps). A fine, fairly elegaic composition that will definitely remain in my listening rotation, and a fine companion to Elgar's autumnal concerto on this disc.


----------



## Joe B

Daniel Barenboim leading the Berliner Philharmoniker in Anton Bruckner's "Symphony No. 8":


----------



## pmsummer

VIRTUOSO RECORDER MUSIC
*Vivaldi - Frescobaldi - Palestrina - Locke - Gibbons - Byrd - Anonymous*
Amsterdam Loeki Stardust Quartet

_L'Oiseau-Lyre Florilegium_


----------



## haziz

*
Edward Elgar Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in E minor, op. 85*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Daniel Barenboim
Alisa WeilersteinCello_
27 Apr 2010
Length: 33 min.

My third traversal of Elgar's cello concerto for today, this time on video.


----------



## Rogerx

*Franz Peter Schubert 31 January 1797*



Schubert: Symphony No. 9 in C major, D944 'The Great'

Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163615


Kathleen Battle at Carnegie Hall

Kathleen Battle, soprano
Margo Garrett, piano

1992


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 & American Suite

Bamberger Symphoniker, Robin Ticciati


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 and Moments Musicaux D780

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Honegger
Symphony No. 5, "Di tre re", H. 202
Czech PO
Baudo*


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: String quartets Death and the Maiden and Rosamunder (Takacs Quartet, Hyperion)

Two of my favourite pieces of chamber music in great versions - what a way to start the last day of the year (According to the Lunar calendar used in East Asia).


----------



## 13hm13

Elizabeth Maconchy - Serenata Concertante / Symphony For Double String Orchestra
Lyrita Recorded Edition - SRCS 116


----------



## Marinera

Alessandro Rolla - Trios Op.1, Nos. 1 -3

Ruggero Marchesi - violin; Stefano Marcocchi - viola; Jorge Daniel Rossi - violoncello;

Alessandro Rolla chamber music box set, disk 4


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: The complete symphonies and orchestral songs (Leonard Bernstein et al, DG, 16 CDs)

CD's 2-4: Symphonies no. 2 and 3 (New York Philharmonic, Christa Ludwig et al) . Given the rather awkward distribution of symphonies over the CD's, I thought I'd better listen to both the third and the second (in that order).


----------



## 13hm13

Chaminade's Concertstück For Piano & Orchestra on ...

Rosario Marciano Plays Tailleferre, Chaminade, Anna Amalie, Duchess Of Saxe-Weimar - Ballade For Piano & Orchestra / Concertstück For Piano & Orchestra / Concerto For 12 Instruments And Cembalo Obbligato; Divertimento For Piano And Strings


----------



## Rogerx

CPE Bach Complete Piano Trios

Linos Piano Trio

Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in A major, Wq. 89/3 (H527)
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, Wq. 90/1
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in B flat major, Wq. 89/1 (H525)
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in C major, Wq. 89/2 (H526)
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in C major, Wq. 90/3 (H524)
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in D major, Wq. 89/6 (H530)
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in D major, Wq. 91/2
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in E flat major, Wq. 89/4 (H528)
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in E flat major, Wq. 91/4
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, Wq. 89/5 (H529)
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in E minor, Wq. 91/1
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in G major, Wq. 90/2 (H523)


----------



## Kiki

Schubert's Unfinished and Great C major.
Les Musiciens du Louvre / Marc Minkowski / 2012 Live (Naïve )


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Fantasie

David Fray (piano), with Jacques Rouvier (piano)

Schubert: Allegro in A minor 'Lebensstürme', D947
Schubert: Duo in A minor, Allegro 'Lebensstürme', D947
Schubert: Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940
Schubert: Hungarian Melody in B minor D817
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D894


----------



## Baxi

Gustav Mahler
*Symphony No.2*
Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin
Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner
1983


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part three (plus the string quintet) after the grocery run.

Symphony no.5 in B-flat - 1877-78 revised version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1875-76 - rev. 1877-78):










String Quintet in F (1878-79):










Symphony no.6 in A - ed. Leopold Nowak (1879-81):


----------



## haziz

*Antonín Dvořák Symphony No. 5 in F major, op. 76*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Kirill Petrenko_

19 Sept 2020
Length: 46 min.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/53095-3


----------



## Sid James

Past week's listening:

*Dohnanyi *_Serenade for String Trio & Sextet_ - Spectrum Concerts Berlin (Naxos)

Of the few *Dohnanyi *discs I have, this is the most frequently played. The *Serenade* combines 18th century elegance with Hungarian robustness, the *Sextet i*s a meatier, Brahmsian piece.

*Del Tredici* _Ballades; Gotham Glory_ - Marc Peloquin, piano (Naxos)

Varied in mood and eclectic in technique, *Gotham Glory* depicts scenes of New York. _The Missing Towers_ movement, which takes us to the site of the destroyed twin towers, has spooky strumming of the strings a la Cowell. A set of variations on_ The Skaters' Waltz_ brilliantly caps it all off. It is very much like a contemporary take on Godowsky's symphonic metamorphosis pieces.

*Dukas* _Symphony in C _- LPO/Walter Weller (Eloquence)

Prompted by Saturday Symphony thread, I listened to this. Overall, I can hear the influence of Franck. The slow movement has the choral quality of Bruckner, with an equally ecstatic climax. I'm still wrapping my head around the finale, which brings the various themes together.

*Dvorak* _Symphony 7, Carnival Overture;_ *Smetana* _Moldau, Bartered Bride Overture and dances_ - Cleveland/Szell (Sony)

I think Henry Penfold mentioned that he listened to this symphony live recently. The *7th* is quite a dramatic piece for *Dvorak*. I sense a bit of struggle. After the high drama of the symphony, the rest of the disc offers comparatively light fare.

*Falla* _7 Popular Spanish Songs_*;* Granados *_12 Spanish Dances_ - Manuel Barrueco, guitar; *Anna Monoiyos, soprano (EMI)

The *Falla* is great, but I really like the *Granados.* There's lightness, elegance and a sense of understated passion here. This is one of my most played guitar discs. The dances allow space for reflection but aren't lacking in musical substance.


----------



## Rogerx

Transmission

Edgar Moreau (cello), Luzerner Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling

Bloch, E: From Jewish Life
Bloch, E: Schelomo
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Korngold: Cello Concerto in C major, Op.37
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques


----------



## Malx

This weeks string quartet choice in two recordings.

*Holmboe, String Quartet No 15 - Nightingale Quartet & Kontra Quartet.*


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius - The Sibelius Edition, Box 4 - Piano Music I (Folke Gräsbeck, BIS, 5 CDs)

CD1: A collection of (mainly) miniatures, average playing time 1 minute each.... It's all as lightweight - and mostly charming - as you'd expect.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 32 Op 111 - Filippo Gorini.*

An interesting disc from a young pianist who is giving us his youthful take on some challenging works early in his recording career.


----------



## Kiki

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 5

The orthodox ones.

Philharmonia Zürich / Nikolus Harnoncourt / 2011 Live (Prospero)
Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Nikolaus Harnoncourt / 1990 Live (Teldec)
















The idiosyncratic ones.

Concentus Musicus Wien / Nikolus Harnoncourt / 2015 Live (Sony)
Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Nikolaus Harnoncourt / 2007 Live (ICA)

















Love them all.


----------



## haziz

* Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36*

_Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti_
Recorded: 1974-05-15
Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago


----------



## D Smith

Recent Listening

Haydn: Symphonies 48, 85. Marriner, ASMF. For Saturday Symphony. So nice to see these being re-released.










Bach: Cantatas BWV 26, 81 14. Motet, "Jesu, meine Freude" BWV 227. The English Baroque Soloists - John Eliot Gardiner; Peter Harvey, William Towers, Joanne Lunn, English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 Winter Dreams Jurowski, LPO. I had to play this with all the snow outside.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 Mariss Jansons, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra. Excellent, crystal clear performance.










Schumann: String Quartets 2 & 3. Elias String Quartet. A favourite recording of these.


----------



## Baxi

Gustav Mahler 
*Symphony No.1*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Carlo Maria Giulini
1971


----------



## Chilham

Haydn: Symphony No. 102

Otto Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Octet in F major, D803

Gidon Kremer (violin), Isabelle van Keulen (violin), Tabea Zimmermann (viola), David Geringas (cello), Alois Posch (double bass), Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Radovan Vlatkovic (horn), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon)


----------



## haziz

*Violin Concerto in A Minor, Op. 53, B. 108 (Antonín Dvořák)*
_
Anne-Sophie Mutter, Violin
Berliner Philharmoniker
Manfred Honeck, Conductor_

I don't listen to Dvorak's Violin Concerto that often, preferring instead other works in the genre. Giving it another spin.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163628


*Ernő Dohnányi*

Piano Quintet No. 1 in C minor, op. 1
String Quartet No. 2 in D flat major, op. 15
Piano Quintet No. 2 in E flat minor, op. 26

Takács Quartet
Marc-André Hamelin, piano

2019


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* - _Aria mit 30 Veränderungen Goldberg Variations_ BWV 988 
- Rondeau | Netherlands Bach Society


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable... Americans born in 1917_

*Robert Ward - Prairie Overture (Wodiczko/Musical Heritage Society)
Richard Yardumian - Passacaglia, Recitative & Fugue (Ogdon/RCA)
Ulysses Kay - Fantasy Variations (Lipkin/CRI)*


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Martin Kraus: Viola Concertos

World Première Recordings

David Aaron Carpenter (viola), with Riitta Pesola (cello)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Janne Nisonen


----------



## Malx

A couple of Birthday boy Franz's Symphonies.

*Schubert, Symphonies Nos 8 'Unfinished' & 6 - Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel.*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Froberger*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Strauss,: Piano Sonata Op. 5 / Stefan Vladar/ Strauss, Stimmungsbilder Op. 9/ Stefan Vladar


----------



## eljr




----------



## Art Rock

Vissarion Shebalin: String Quartets 1-3 (Krasni Quartet, Olympia)

Shebalin is not a composer who is discussed much in Talk Classical, and that holds even more for his nine string quartets. The first is an early work (1923), the second from 1935 is a mature work, that is clearly more attractive especially in the later parts. The third from 1939 takes the level still a bit higher, and although not a masterpiece, it's still rewarding listening.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Symphony No.4
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf


----------



## Rogerx

*Philip Morris Glass (born January 31, 1937)*



Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Lutosławski
Cello Concerto
Tomasz Daroch (cello)
Filharmonia Wrocławska
Jacek Kaspszyk*










This entire series on CD Accord of Lutosławski are worth their weight in gold. Superb performances from all-involved. There will be an eighth volume coming out in February:


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

P&M is one of the best operas ever, it's a shame Claude never finished his other projects, but here we get to experience a bit of what could have been if he'd finished his Poe operas


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schmidt: Clarinet Quintet in A major, Variations on a Theme of Josef Labor, Aladar Janoska et al, Marco Polo

A piece for clarinet and piano quartet from 1938, a year before he died. Originally written as many other Schmidt compositions for piano left hand only (Wittgenstein), this recording uses the revised version Friedrich Wuehrer made for two-handed piano players. I like it a lot. The Variations on a Theme of Josef Labor make a substantial bonus.


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> P&M is one of the best operas ever, it's a shame Claude never finished his other projects, but here we get to experience a bit of what could have been if he'd finished his Poe operas


Debussy is my favorite composer bar none, but I cannot recommend these "finished by other people" operas. I'm sure the intentions were genuine, but this doesn't mean they're worth hearing.


----------



## Baxi

... my Glière evening









Reinhold Glière 
*Symphony No.2 op.25
The Zaporozhy Cossacks op.64*
Czecho-Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Keith Clark
1987









*Symphony No.3 'Il'ya Muromets' op.43*
Czecho-Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Donald Johanos
1991


----------



## pmsummer

_
FÜR ANNA MARIA
Works for Piano Solo, Piano Duet**, Piano and Cello*_
*Arvo Pärt*
Jeroen van Veen - piano
Couw Fonda - cello*
Sandra van Veen - piano**
_
Brilliant Classics_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Debussy is my favorite composer bar none, but I cannot recommend these "finished by other people" operas. I'm sure the intentions were genuine, but this doesn't mean they're worth hearing.


In principle, I agree with you, I usually stay far away from these things, but in this case it's just too tempting, Debussy is top 5 for me, maybe top 3, so I just have to give these two works a try


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*


----------



## Art Rock

Dmititi Shostakovich: The Film Album (Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly, Decca)

A generous selection of Shosty's film music (78 minutes, excerpts from eight movies) in the capable hands of Chailly who excels in this type of repertoire. A fun disc.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Symphony No 4 - Kammerakademie Potsdam, Antonello Manacorda.*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

This week, before starting my masters, is the perfect time to finally dive into... Licht! Going in chronological order of composition, so starting with _checks notes_ Donnerstag (Thursday for those who are german impaired)


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 7
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

This is an exceptionally great Mahler Seventh, one of the best I've ever heard, and absolutely convincing on every level. Just brilliant! I've listened through the First through Fifth Symphonies in this box, and this is clearly shaping up to be one of the finest Mahler cycles ever. Only the Third was a bit less than superb for my tastes, and yet it was still very good. The Second for me provided the greatest moments of frisson I've felt in a Mahler recording in many years! Since I finally gave the Boulez Eighth a chance, probably. And the First, Fourth, and Fifth are also at least wholly competitive with any of the best Mahler I know.

Anyway, wow, what a Seventh! Breathtaking.

I'm saving the Sixth for later.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part four of four for the rest of today.

Symphony no.7 in E - 1885 revised version, ed. Robert Haas (1881-83 - rev. 1885):










Symphony no.8 in C-minor - 1887/1890 mixed version, ed. Robert Haas (1884-87 - rev. by 1890):










Symphony no.9 in D-minor - 1894 original version, ed. Leopold Nowak (1887-96 inc.):


----------



## haziz

* Schubert: Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'*

_Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlos Kleiber_
Recorded: 1978-09-15
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien

*Happy birthday Franz! *:cheers:


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphony nr. 3
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra - Eliahu Inbal
(recorded on march 30th & 31st 2010)
SACD


----------



## KevinW

Kleiber conducts Beethoven 7, with Bavarian State Orchestra (my own translation).


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Concertos for Piano and Orchestra No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16 and No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
Horacio Gutiérrez
Royal Concertgebuow Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

New to me, I've inherited this disc, and its companion with Concertos 1, 4, & 5, from a friend who is unwisely liquidating his CD collection. The booklet is signed by Neeme Järvi.

Anyway, I've heard many great things about these recordings, so I'm glad to finally make their acquaintance.


----------



## haziz

* Schubert: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, D485*
_
Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Böhm_
Recorded: 1979-12-22
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien

*Happy birthday Franz!* :cheers:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Lutosławski
Paroles tissées
Piotr Kusiewicz (tenor)
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Antoni Wit*

From this set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

It's good to see Knorf posting here again! I've missed my late 19th/20th Century buddy.


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115*
_
Martin Fröst (clarinet), Janine Jansen (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Maxim Rysanov (viola), Torleif Thedéen (cello)_
Recorded: February 2013
Recording Venue: Grunewaldsalen, Stockholm Concert Hall, Sweden


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## ando

*symphony no. 5 vaughan williams* (1970, his masters voice)
london philharmonic orchestra
sir adrian bolt


----------



## Captainnumber36

Valery Gergieve & London Symphony Orchestra

Mahler - Symphony 2


----------



## haziz

* Berg: Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel' (1935)*

_Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine_
Recorded: 1992-06-30
Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago

As far as I am concerned, of the various compositions by the members of the Second Viennese School, this concerto comes closest to being listenable, and in some sections _almost_ enjoyable. Giving it another spin. It has been a good while since I last played it.


----------



## Oistrakh The King

Such a short but enjoyable violin composition!


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Beginning another Stravinsky traversal.

*Igor Stravinsky*

L'Oiseau de feu - Suite
Pulcinella - Suite

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Captainnumber36

Pascal Rogue: 3 Gymnpedies

Satie


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Lutosławski
String Quartet
Lutosławski Quartet*


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76*

_Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons_
Recorded: 1989-09-02
Recording Venue: 30 August - 2 September 1989: Konserthus, Oslo


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163635


*Ralph Vaughan Williams*

Serenade to Music
Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus"
The Lark Ascending
Fantasia on Greensleeves
English Folks Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze, conductor

2019


----------



## Neo Romanza

Time to compare and contrast: *Debussy's La Damoiselle élue, L. 62* in two different arrangements -

*Natalie Dessay (soprano), Philippe Cassard (piano), Karine Deshayes (mezzo-soprano)
Le Jeune Choeur de Paris*

*Jocelyne Taillon (mezzo-soprano), Barbara Hendricks (soprano)
Orchestre de Paris, Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris
Daniel Barenboim*










From this set -


----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven - PC 4 and 5
Arrau/Collin Davis


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> * Berg: Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel' (1935)*
> 
> _Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin)
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> James Levine_
> Recorded: 1992-06-30
> Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago
> 
> As far as I am concerned, of the various compositions by the members of the Second Viennese School, this concerto comes closest to being listenable, and in some sections _almost_ enjoyable. Giving it another spin. It has been a good while since I last played it.


Excellent! This Mutter/Levine recording of Berg's _Violinkonzert_ is what I "cut my teeth" with so to speak. I played it all the way through and then I repeated it another 10 times. Yes, that's how obsessed I was with it. This concerto, for me, still speaks deeply to me with its haunting atmosphere. Your comment about it being "almost listenable" in certain sections is interesting as I think the entire piece is listenable. This work was my gateway into the Second Viennese School and I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## SanAntone

Captainnumber36 said:


> Pascal Rogue: 3 Gymnpedies
> 
> Satie


LOL You've turned Pascal into a scoundrel. His name is spelled Rogé.


----------



## Captainnumber36

SanAntone said:


> LOL You've turned Pascal into a scoundrel. His name is spelled Rogé.


:lol:
My apologies!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 14
Andrea Lucchesini (piano), Andrea Lumachi (double bass)
Quartetto di Cremona*










I'm just now getting around to playing this recording, which I bought last month (amongst several other Saint-Saëns recordings). This is a lovely performance --- gorgeously performed. I'm familiar with Andrea Lucchesini due to his recording of Berio's solo piano music which I had bought several years ago (it is also excellent). I never heard of the Quartetto di Cremona previously.


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Marcello: Concerto for oboe and strings

Unpublished Concertos and Cantatas

Roberto Balconi, Paolo Grazzi, Sylvia Pozzer

Venice Baroque Orchestra, Andrea Marcon


----------



## 13hm13

Alexander Grechaninov - Symphony No. 1; etc. (Valery Polyansky)


----------



## 13hm13

Alexander Grechaninov - Symphony No. 2; etc. (Valery Polyansky)


----------



## Captainnumber36

Bach Violin Concertos: Julia Fischer and Academy of St Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Rogerx

The 12 Seasons

Vivaldi - Piazzólla - Shor

David Aaron Carpenter (viola & direction)

Salomé Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Captainnumber36

Jun Markl and Orchestre National de Lyon

Debussy - La Mer


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4
Haydn
Symphony No. 43 in E flat major, Hob. I:43 'Merkur' (Mercury)
Symphony No. 59 in A major, Hob. I:59 'Feuer-Symphonie' (Fire)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Giving the Vänskä Sibelius with Minnesota a listen.


----------



## tortkis

Fauré: Nocturnes, Paul Crossley (CRD)


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Vänskä's Sibelius 1 left me a bit discontented, so I put this one on, to see whether I'm just in a grouchy mood.

Nope.

I like Karajan's waaaaaaay better, on every level. I think I can see why some would like the Vänskä, but to me his big tempo contrasts come across more as rather mannered than exciting. YMMV.

But this EMI recording proves a couple things to me. One, is that this is a great rebuttal to the standard "Karajan smoothed-over mushy strings" total canard. In fact, Karajan and Berlin are actually far more incisive and impassioned than Vänskä and Minnesota, with substantially greater orchestral clarity and bigger dynamic contrasts. Not just louder and softer, but with the corresponding changes in timbre. Two, that just going faster isn't inherently more exciting. Vänskä is substantially faster than Karajan in the third and fourth movements, yet for me it is Karajan who gets the blood pumping.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Malipiero
String Quartet No. 3, "Cantari alla madrigalesca"
Orpheus String Quartet*










Such wonderful SQs. I'm not a huge fan of Malipiero, but there are several works of his that I continue to have great affection for like the piano concerti, _Sinfonia No. 6, "Degli archi"_ and, of course, these SQs.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> Vänskä's Sibelius 1 left me a bit discontented, so I put this one on, to see whether I'm just in a grouchy mood.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I like Karajan's waaaaaaay better, on every level. I think I can see why some would like the Vänskä, but to me his big tempo contrasts come across more as rather mannered than exciting. YMMV.
> 
> But this EMI recording proves a couple things to me. One, is that this is a great rebuttal to the standard "Karajan smoothed-over mushy strings" total canard. In fact, Karajan and Berlin are actually far more incisive and impassioned than Vänskä and Minnesota, with substantially greater orchestral clarity and bigger dynamic contrasts. Not just louder and softer, but with the corresponding changes in timbre. Two, that just going faster isn't inherently more exciting. Vänskä is substantially faster than Karajan in the third and fourth movements, yet for me it is Karajan that gets the blood pumping.


For me, Vänskä's best work in Sibelius is with the Lahti SO. I haven't been impressed with any of his Minnesota recordings. And, yes, Karajan was always great in Sibelius, although I prefer the earlier DG recordings to his later EMI ones.


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> And, yes, Karajan was always great in Sibelius, although I prefer the earlier DG recordings to his later EMI ones.


For me, it's mixed. I marginally prefer the DG Fifth, but the EMI Fourth & Sixth.

Of course there's no Seventh in the later EMI, and no First or Second in the DG. Anyway for me the Berliner Second is "only" a near-miss.

And no Third at all; more's the pity.


----------



## haziz

Knorf said:


> *Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> Vänskä's Sibelius 1 left me a bit discontented, so I put this one on, to see whether I'm just in a grouchy mood.
> ........


I too would suggest trying Vanska's cycle with the Lahti Symphony. An excellent cycle. I do like Karajan in Sibelius. He was a fine Sibelius conductor.


----------



## Kiki

haziz said:


> * Berg: Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel' (1935)*
> 
> _Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin)
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> James Levine_
> Recorded: 1992-06-30
> Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago
> 
> As far as I am concerned, of the various compositions by the members of the Second Viennese School, this concerto comes closest to being listenable, and in some sections _almost_ enjoyable. Giving it another spin. It has been a good while since I last played it.


I think the amazing thing about Berg's violin concerto, and Berg in general, is how lyrical it sounds, which IMO isn't really the case with Schoenberg and Webern (Schoenberg's Romantic works are a different matter). It sounds like you're not particularly keen on the Second Vietnamese School, but it's good that you've found part of this concerto listenable; and, honestly, the Mutter recording is one of the most lyrical and intense. It's hard not to like/admire it.


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Trios

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello)

Mozart: Divertimento (Piano Trio) in B flat, K254
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 1 in G major, K496
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K502
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major K542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K548
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G major K564


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Charles Gerhardt conducts Classic Film Scores
Disc 3: Captain Blood - Classic Film Scores for Errol Flynn
Charles Gerhardt & the National Philharmonic Orchestra w/ The Ambrosia Singers and John Wilbraham & Ian Macintosh (Bugles)
*
This disc features, in running order:
- Max Steiner - Adventures of Don Juan suite
- Erich Wolfgang Korngold - The Sea Hawk suite & Captain Blood (Ship in the Night)
- Max Steiner - The Died with Their Boots On suite & Dodge City Suite
- Franz Waxman - Objective, Burma! (Parachute Drop)
- Hugo Friedhofer - The Sun Also Rises (Prologue - The Lights of Paris)
- Erich Wolfgang Korngold - The Adventures of Robin Hood suite

Beautiful music to start the day. Three discs in and this box set is already on course to be a favourite purchase for 2022.

I've been enjoying exploring older cinema and linking in with this disc, Errol Flynn's Robin Hood is next with my favourite Holmes, Basil Rathbone as the Sheriff of Nottingham.

Part of the appeal are the original orchestral soundtracks which stand as beautiful pieces of music in their own right whether wholly or as a suite as well as tying the feature film together.

I've particularly enjoyed varying my recent listening, with this set and recent purchases of music by Eric Coates. It's reinvigorated my listening.


----------



## Kiki

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Charles Gerhardt conducts Classic Film Scores
> Disc 3: Captain Blood - Classic Film Scores for Errol Flynn
> Charles Gerhardt & the National Philharmonic Orchestra w/ The Ambrosia Singers and John Wilbraham & Ian Macintosh (Bugles)
> *
> This disc features, in running order:
> - Max Steiner - Adventures of Don Juan suite
> - Erich Wolfgang Korngold - The Sea Hawk suite & Captain Blood (Ship in the Night)
> - Max Steiner - The Died with Their Boots On suite & Dodge City Suite
> - Franz Waxman - Objective, Burma! (Parachute Drop)
> - Hugo Friedhofer - The Sun Also Rises (Prologue - The Lights of Paris)
> - Erich Wolfgang Korngold - The Adventures of Robin Hood suite
> 
> Beautiful music to start the day. Three discs in and this box set is already on course to be a favourite purchase for 2022.
> 
> I've been enjoying exploring older cinema and linking in with this disc, Errol Flynn's Robin Hood is next with my favourite Holmes, Basil Rathbone as the Sheriff of Nottingham.
> 
> Part of the appeal are the original orchestral soundtracks which stand as beautiful pieces of music in their own right whether wholly or as a suite as well as tying the feature film together.
> 
> I've particularly enjoyed varying my recent listening, with this set and recent purchases of music by Eric Coates. It's reinvigorated my listening.


Charles Gerhardt as a conductor is some kind of an enigma to me. I have got records of him conducting works from the standard repertoire, and he seems a very good conductor, but if I'm not mistaken he never conducted any live concert.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 3
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN
Overture - Egmont, Op. 84*
Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60°
Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93°
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis
*FIRST CD RELEASE ON DECCA
°FIRST INTERNATIONAL CD RELEASE ON DECCA


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90*
_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine_


----------



## Baxi

Igor Markevitch
*Orchestral Works Vol.2*
Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra
Christoper Lyndon-Gee
1995-96


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various (non-operatic) vocal and choral works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

Hindemith's lieder are fairly obscure, with only the _Marienleben_ cycle having gained any kind of foothold in terms of recordings and live performance. Hindemith composed over a hundred songs in total - some in cycles, some in isolation - and a decent representation of those other than the _Marienleben_ cycle are to be found on the two Orfeo sets featured throughout this overview. Just don't expect a _Hindemith Complete Lieder Edition_ any time soon...

_Das Marienleben_ is a large-scale cycle based on Rilke's poetry which follows the life of the Virgin Mary, and it is considered to be Hindemith's crowning achievement in terms of his song-writing. Over two decades later the composer revised it, part of the reasoning was that the first version was 'written against the voice too much'. Having not heard the first version I don't know if the changes were radical, but Hindemith was in the habit of revamping some works many years after writing the originals - the opera _Cardillac_ being the most prominent example.

_(8) Lieder mit Klavier_ [_(8) Songs with Piano_] for voice and piano op.18 [Texts: Kurt Bock/Christian Morgenstern/Else Lasker-Schüler/Heiner Schilling/Georg Trakl] (1920):










_Das Marienleben_ [_The Life of the Virgin Mary_] - cycle of fifteen songs for soprano and piano op.27 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1922-23 - rev. by 1948):










Hindemith also wrote a fair amount of material for unaccompanied choir, but he saved the best until last in this case - the _(12) Madrigals_ (after Josef Weinheber) of 1958 and the _Mass_ from the last year of his life represent the twin pinnacles of his contribution to this particular genre.

_(6) Lieder nach alten Texten_ [_(6) Songs on Old Texts_] for unaccompanied mixed choir op.33 [Martin Luther/Burggraf zu Regensburg/'Spervogel'/Heinrich von Morungen/Reinmar von Hagenau/anon.] (1923):
_Eine lichte Mitternacht_ [_A Clear Midnight_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Walt Whitman, trans. Johannes Schlaf] (1929):
_Über das Frühjahr_ [_On Spring_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1929):
_Du mußt dir alles geben_ [_You Must Give Yourself Everything_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Fürst Kraft_ [_Prince Kraft_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Vision des Mannes_ [_Vision of the Man_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Der Tod ("Er erschreckte uns, unser Retter")_[_Death ("He Frightens Us, Our Saviour"_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Friedrich Klopstock] (1931):


----------



## Chilham

After some Frescobaldi, Praetorius and Gibbons this morning, I'm now heading towards:










Marcello: Oboe Concerto in D Minor

Heinz Holliger, I Musici










Schubert: Octet

Isabelle Faust, Teunis Van Der Zwart, Kristin von der Goltz, Lorenzo Coppola, Anne Katharina Schreiber, Javier Zafra, Danusha Waskiewicz, James Munro










Puccini: La Bohème (Highlights)

Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, Elizabeth Harwood, Luciano Pavarotti, Mirella Freni, Nicolai Ghiaurov


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Divertimento (after Couperin) Op. 86/ Strauss, R: Tanzsuite aus Klavierstücken von François Couperin

Strauss, R: Divertimento - after Piano Pieces by Francois Couperin Op. 86 / Movement 1

Bamberger Symphoniker
Karl Anton Rickenbacher


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Kiki said:


> I think the amazing thing about Berg's violin concerto, and Berg in general, is how lyrical it sounds.


The concerto itself is amazing, but the fact that it is "lyrical" is not, it's just built that way on purpose


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

On to Licht II, that is, Samstag. Donnerstag was out of this world, the "Grüss" from Samstag promises a very similarly ultra rewarding experience, at least for those of us who venture to, and greatly enjoy, such depths


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Piano Concerto 17 - Mendelssohn

Stephen Hough (piano)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Mendelssohn: Capriccio Brillant in B minor Op. 22
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
Mendelssohn: Rondo brillant in E flat major, Op. 29
Mendelssohn: Serenade and Allegro giocoso, Op. 43, for piano and orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

This recording ends with the magnificent BWV 552, a jubilant opening, an evoke intertwined with a resounding melancholy.


----------



## haziz

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'

_ Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1964-09
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna

This recording of the symphony goes at a somewhat faster tempo than I am usually used to in this symphony. So far I like it quite a bit.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, Op. 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 5 in D major, Op. 107 'Reformation'


----------



## Vasks

*Mehul - Overture to "Les Deux Aveugles de Tolede" (Sanderling/ASV)
Devienne - Quartet for Bassoon & Strings, Op. 73, No. 2 (Lussier/Atma)
Herold - Piano Concerto No. 3 (Pondepyre/Talent)*


----------



## haziz

* Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*

_ BBC Symphony Orchestra
Edward Gardner_
Recorded: 3-4 February 2014
Recording Venue: Fairfield Halls, Croydon, United Kingdom


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163645


2 CDs

*Sergei Prokofiev*

Romeo & Juliet

London Symphony Orchestra
Valery Gergiev

2010


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

CD2


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Malipiero
Sinfonia No. 6, "Degli archi"
Orchestra Nazionale Artes
Andrea Vitello*










I own two other performances of this work and neither one of them match the passion of this performance. These other performances sound so lifeless by comparison. The only problem I have with this recording is the audio quality is a bit too reverberant and boomy, but the superb performance more than makes up for it.


----------



## haziz

* Walton: Cello Concerto*
_
Pieter Wispelwey, Sydney Symphony Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate_

Pieter Wispelwey is my favorite living cellist, although Alisa Weilerstein and Sol Gabetta are gaining slowly and may eventually join him as joint favorites. I don't listen to the Walton Concerto that often, and this is my first time listening to his recording of it. Let's see what he does with it.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1981-07-10
Recording Venue: 3 & 10 July 1981/ Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: The Limpid Stream (Royal Stockholm Philparmonic Orchestra, Rozhdestvensky, Chandos)

The Limpid Stream is a ballet in 3 acts, 4 scenes, composed in 1935. The plot centres around a group of ballet dancers who have been sent to provide sophisticated entertainment on a new Soviet collective farm during their harvest festival. The deliberately simple melodies, harmonies, rhythms, and colors had the work playing successfully in both Leningrad and Moscow from June 1935 through February 1936. However, an editorial in Pravda in early February 1936 condemned the ballet (information from Wikipedia).


----------



## Tempesta

Liszt: Dances and Marches, The Complete Music for Solo Piano, Leslie Howard


----------



## Eramire156

*On a rainy afternoon*

*Arnold Schoenberg 
Gurrelieder









Susan Dunn
Siegfried Jerusalem 
Brigitte Fassbaender
Hermann Becht 
Hans Hotter

Riccardo Chailly
RSO Berlin*


----------



## SONNET CLV

Another fine guitar-centered release from Agustín Maruri's Madrid based label EMEC Discos, this one features Canadian guitarist Steve Cowan performing a delightfully wide selection of guitar works including the _Arctic Sonata_, a three movement piece from contemporary Icelandic composer/guitarist Gulli Björnsson and dedicated to Cowan. The Sonata is a beautiful work, one sure to please any guitar players out there for its variety of technique and imaginative display of melody and harmony.

Among the other composers represented with solo guitar music are Albert Roussel, Darius Milhaud, Jacques Ibert, Francis Poulenc, Frank Martin, Aram Khatchaturian and Ennio Morricone. And that's not all.

A wonderful disc, if you're thinking of a gift for that guitar playing or admiring friend who has everything else. I got mine from Agustín Maruri, so I know how great one will feel receiving this CD to pop into the disc player.


----------



## haziz

*Jennifer Higdon: Blue Cathedral*
_Atlanta Symphony Orchestra - Robert Spano_


----------



## Kiki

Modest Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - Prelude (orch. Rimsky-Korsakov) 
London Symphony Orchestra / Claudio Abbado / 1980 (RCA)










Modest Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina - Prelude (orch. Shostakovich) 
Berliner Philharmoniker / Claudio Abbado / 1995 (DG)


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 10*
_ Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ivan Anguélov_


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Ravel - Daphnis & Chloé Suite #2 / Rapsodie Espagnole / Pavane For A Dead Princess / Alborada Del Gracioso. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks reissue, originally 1971


----------



## KevinW

Do you think Beethoven's 4th should be classified with his first and second symphonies as relatively Classical composition, or Romantic/heroic?


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70*
_ Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ivan Anguélov_


----------



## Oistrakh The King

KevinW said:


> Do you think Beethoven's 4th should be classified with his first and second symphonies as relatively Classical composition, or Romantic/heroic?


I think it is still quite Classical. I judged based on its comparison with his famous 3rd symphony.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163655


2 CDs

*Joseph Haydn*
Violin Concerto in A major (1)
Violin Concerto in G major (1)
Violin Concerto in C major (1)
Cello Concerto in C major (2)
Cello Concerto in D major (2)

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Rondo in C major (1)

(1) Christian Tetzlaff, violin
Northern Sinfonia
Heinrich Schiff

(2) Truls Mørk, cello
The Norwegian Chamber Orchestra
Iona Brown

1991, compilation 2005


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88*
_
London Symphony Orchestra
Witold Rowicki_
Recorded: 1969-01-18
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London

Continuing with Dvořák this evening as background music while reading a couple of chapters of a biography of him.


----------



## Bkeske

Lorin Maazel conducts Rimsky-Korsakov - Night On Bald Mountain & Ravel/Mussorgsky - Pictures At An Exhibition. The Cleveland Orchestra. Telarc 1979


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Piano Concerto in D for the left-hand
Krystian Zimerman, piano
LSO
Boulez*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martin
Le vin herbé
Sandrine Piau, Steve Davislim, Jutta Böhnert, et. al.
RIAS Chamber Choir
Scharoun-Ensemble
Reuss*










I've got the old mono recording of _Le vin herbé_ on the Jecklin label, but that performance left much to be desired. The audio quality was certainly a hinderance and had almost a closed, claustrophobic sound to it, but that performance did have a certain mystique to it that I found alluring. This Reuss recording is a different animal altogether --- clarity for days and articulation that the older recording couldn't possibly measure up to --- this is a gorgeous recording and I'm in awe right now. There's nothing else I can write here.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Kodály - Háry János Suite & Prokofiev - Lieutenant Kijé Suite. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1970


----------



## Sid James

haziz said:


> * Walton: Cello Concerto*
> _
> Pieter Wispelwey, Sydney Symphony Orchestra
> Jeffrey Tate_
> 
> Pieter Wispelwey is my favorite living cellist, although Alisa Weilerstein and Sol Gabetta are gaining slowly and may eventually join him as joint favorites. I don't listen to the Walton Concerto that often, and this is my first time listening to his recording of it. Let's see what he does with it.


I hope you enjoy it. Its my favourite of Walton's three concertos. I like how in this and other post-WWII works (particularly the _String Quartet in A minor_), Walton incorporated new techniques (e.g. serialism) in a way which complemented his style. That's the first recording of the piece I heard, currently I've got Li-Wei Qin's performance on ABC Classics. Since you've reminded me, I'll give mine a spin this week.


----------



## Joe B

Marianne Crebassa and Fazil Say performing French songs:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Eramire156 said:


> *Arnold Schoenberg
> Gurrelieder
> 
> View attachment 163654
> 
> 
> Susan Dunn
> Siegfried Jerusalem
> Brigitte Fassbaender
> Hermann Becht
> Hans Hotter
> 
> Riccardo Chailly
> RSO Berlin*


This is certainly one of the great recordings of _Gurrelieder_. I'd rate it just slightly behind Boulez's on Columbia (Sony). Sinopoli, Ozawa and Stenz are three other favorites.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17-18


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Honegger
L'Idée
Contrechamps Ensemble
Giorgio Bernasconi*










A fascinating work for film that makes quite wonderful use of the ondes martenot. This comes from an OOP recording released on Gallo in which I'm not sure if this label is defunct now or not. Anyway, it's a rare disc! Glad to own it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Honegger
Violin Sonata No. 2, H. 24
Ulf Wallin, Patricia Pagny*


----------



## Rogerx

Glière: Symphony 3 "Ilya Murometz"
Scherchen


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Boulanger
Pie jesu
Bernadette Greevy, contralto
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Nadia Boulanger*


----------



## Art Rock

Vissarion Shebalin: String quartets 5, 6 and 9 (Krasni Quartet, Olympia)

The second of three CD's covering the nine string quartets of Shebalin. Always good to hear, but nothing stands out, and frankly I found it difficult not to let my attention drift away.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

A very fun happy fast piece.


----------



## Rogerx

cj

Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Wegner Ekkehard (tenor), KLaus Henkel (bass), Ekkehard Wlaschiha (baritone), Andreas Scheibner (baritone), Theo Adam (bass), Robert Holl (bass), Johanna Schneiderheinze (contralto), Elisabeth Wilke (contralto), Peter Schreier (tenor), Hans-Joachim Ribbe (bass), Hermann Christian Polster (bass), Marjana Lipovsek (contralto), Lucia Popp (soprano) et al
Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir, Dresdner Kapellknaben
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1984-08
Recording Venue: Lukaskirche, Dresden


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: String quintet (Amadeus Quartet, Robert Cohen, DG)

I already had a few versions of this marvelous piece (one of two candidates for my favourite chamber music composition), but when I came across this one last summer at a ridiculous price, I snapped it up.


----------



## Chilham

Coming towards the end of an early-morning Schütz-fest (Psalmen Davids and Symphoniarum Sacrarum III), after which I have these lined-up and ready to go.










Palestrina: Missa Brevis

Peter Phillips, The Tallis Scholars










Biber: Rosary Sonatas "The Joyful Mysteries - iv. The Presentation in the Temple"

Rachel Podger, Marcin Swiatkiewicz, David Miller










Bach: Cantata BWV 82

John Eliot Gardiner, Peter Harvey, English Baroque Soloists










Dvořák: Symphony No. 8

Rafael Kubelik, Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m00140r8
Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## haziz

* Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'*

_ Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Robin Ticciati_
Recorded: 25-26, 30 November and 1-3 December 2013
Recording Venue: Perth Concert Hall, Perth, United Kingdom


----------



## Rogerx

CD 3
Symphony No. 31 in D major, Hob. I:31 'mit dem Hornsignal' (Horn Signal)
Symphony No. 73 in D major, Hob. I:'La Chasse' (The Hunt)

SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60*

_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Rene Leibowitz_
Recorded: April - June 1961
Recording Venue: London, England, United Kingdom


----------



## Rogerx

>









CD 6

LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)
1 32 Variations on an original theme in C minor, WoO 80
2 12 Variations on the Russian dance from Paul Wranitzky's ballet Das Waldmädchen, WoO 71
3 10 Variations on 'La stessa, la stessissima' from Antonio Salieri's opera Falstaff, WoO 73
4-22 15 Variations and Fugue in E flat major on an original theme, Op. 35 ('Eroica Variations')

The Decca France Recordings- Cecile Ousset (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various (non-operatic) vocal and choral works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

I have chosen 1936 as the cut-off year here as by then Hindemith's prospects in Germany were looking distinctively unpromising. By 1935 the Nazis were pretty much serving notice on Hindemith's 'atonal noise-making' - surely an erroneous turn of phrase if ever there was one given that whatever 'avant-garde' tendencies Hindemith possessed had largely been subsumed or at the very least toned down considerably by then - and were keen to airbrush him from German musical life with as little fuss as possible.

In 1935 Hindemith had accepted a commission from the Turkish government to oversee the establishment of a school of music in Istanbul. The Nazis took advantage of this and went on to 'encourage' Hindemith to remain indefinitely in Turkey and keep up the good work, ostensibly based on the genuinely glowing reports they had received from the Turks praising his organisational skills. Whilst _in absentia_ the Nazis anathematised Hindemith's music once and for all as 'degenerate', despite protestations from a number of influential cultural figures. Knowing the jig was up and also anxious for the welfare of his partly-Jewish wife if they returned to Germany, Hindemith wrapped up his commitments in Istanbul and Ankara and relocated to Switzerland in 1938.

Just shy of an hour and a half in length, _Das Unaufhörliche_ is Hindemith's longest non-operatic work. The text for the oratorio was provided by Gottfried Benn, who was for a while a regular collaborator until Benn's advocation of National Socialism caused Hindemith to drop him like a hot brick a year or so after this work was written. Benn soon regretted his pro-Nazi stance, but there was to be no rapprochement with the composer.

From what I can gather, the voluminous text for _Das Unaufhörliche_ is an existential rumination on change and permanence, the self, creativity and continuity driven by art and science etc. - in other words, the kind of rarefied post-Blakeian philosophising which normally triggers within me a desire to kick back and simply let the music do the talking. When taken together, the specific gravity of both the the subject matter and the music itself might be considered as acting as a kind of precursor for the weighty _Mathis der Maler_ and _Harmonie der Welt_ operas which were to come. The recording below also includes Benn reading an introduction to the work, sadly lost on me as I can't speak German.

_Das Unaufhörliche_ [_The One Perpetual_] - oratorio for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, children's choir and orchestra [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1931):










_O, nun heb du an, dort in deinem Moor_ [_Sing On There in the Swamp_] - song for baritone and piano from _(3) Hymns by Walt Whitman_ op.14 (1919):
_Vor dir schein ich aufgewacht_ [_Near You I Have Awakened_] - song for voice and piano from _(8) Lieder_ op.18 [Text: Christian Morgenstern] (1920):
_Das Ganze, nicht das Einzelne_ [_The Whole, Not Singly_] - song for soprano and piano from _(4) Lieder nach Texten von Friedrich Rückert_ (1933):
_Der Tod ist'n eigener Mann_ [_Death is a Strange Man_] - song for soprano and piano from _(4) Lieder nach Texten von Matthias Claudius_ (1933):
_Ich will nicht klagen mehr_ [_I Will Complain No Longer_] - song for soprano and piano from _(4) Lieder nach Texten von Novalis_ (1933):
_Hymne_ - song for soprano and piano from _(4) Lieder nach Texten von Novalis_ (1933):
_(6) Lieder nach Gedichte von Friedrich Hölderlin_ [_(6) Songs on Poems by Friedrich Hölderlin_] - six songs for tenor and piano (1933-35):
_(2) Lieder nach Texten von Clemens Brentano_ [_(2) Songs on Texts by Clemens Brentano_] for voice and piano (1936):










Song for voice and piano, arr. from _(3) Exercises for Trautonium_ [Text: Georg Philipp Friedrich Freiherr von Hardenberg a.k.a. Novalis] (1933):
_(4) Lieder nach Texten von Angelus Silesius_ [_(4) Songs on Texts of Angelus Silesius_] for soprano and piano (1935):
_Singet leise_ [_Sing Softly_] - song for voice and piano from (2) Lieder nach Texten von Clemens Brentano [_(2) Songs on Texts by Clemens Brentano_] (1936):
_Das Köhlerweib ist trunken_ [_The Charcoal Woman is Drunk_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Gottfried Keller] (1936):


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3
Composer of the Week*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m001408w

_Social Misfit_
*Composer of the Week*
_Edward Elgar (1857-1934)
Episode 1 of 5_

Donald Macleod explores the life and work of Edward Elgar, who, despite being thought of by many as quintessentially British, always felt himself to be an outsider.

Elgar is the composer we turn to in times of national celebration, of pride (Pomp and Circumstance Marches) and of public grief (Nimrod). He mingled with royalty and was made a knight of the realm, seemingly a pillar of the Edwardian and early 20th-century British establishment. And yet, for most of his life he felt himself to be a misfit. This week of programmes explores some of the reasons for that sense of unbelonging.

In this first programme, Donald Macleod looks at Elgar's social background, how his humble beginnings as the son of a church organist, piano tuner and shopkeeper permeated through to his later life and affected his status as one of the nation's greatest composers.

Chanson du matin
Nigel Kennedy, violin
Peter Pettinger, piano

My love dwelt in a northern land
London Symphony Chorus
Vernon Handley, conductor

Serenade for Strings
I. Allegro piacevole
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Edward Gardner, conductor

Sea Pictures
I. Sea Slumber Song II. In Haven (Capri) III. Sabbath Morning at Sea
Alice Coote, mezzo soprano
Halle Orchestra
Sir Mark Elder, conductor

Variations on an Original Theme "Enigma"
Var.7 (Troyte) - 14 (Finale - EDU)
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vassily Petrenko, conductor

Producer: Graham Rogers

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m001408w


----------



## eljr

Glass, P: String Quartet No.9, "King Lear"

Work length 27:42

Tana Quartet

Release Date: 11th Feb 2022
Catalogue No: SND22020
Label: Soond


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A Major, K. 622: I. Allegro

Work length 12:19

Andrew Marriner, Jaime Martín, London Symphony Orchestra
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto In A Major, K622 (Second Movement - Adagio)

Work length 6:43

Andrew Marriner, Jaime Martín, London Symphony Orchestra
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622: III. Rondo: Allegro

Work length 8:51

Andrew Marriner, Jaime Martín, London Symphony Orchestra

Release Date: 19th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: LSO0855
Label: LSO Live
Length: 2 hours 21 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
November 2021
Concerto Choice
BBC Music Magazine
January 2022
Concerto Choice


----------



## Baxi

Franz Schubert 
*Symphony No.4 & 6*
London Classical Players
Roger Norrington
1990


----------



## eljr

Bartók: String Quartet No. 3, Sz 85

Work length 15:22

Ragazze Quartet

Release Date: 26th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: CCS42421
Label: Channel


----------



## eljr

Barber: Cello Sonata in C minor, Op. 6

Work length 16:44

Sheku Kanneh-Mason (cello), Isata Kanneh-Mason (piano)
Recorded: 2020-10-29
Recording Venue: Saffron Hall

Release Date: 5th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: 4851630
Label: Decca

Presto Recording of the Week
5th November 2021
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Editor's Choice

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## eljr

I see the site is working better today, I'll catch up on my posts as I gave up yesterday.


----------



## haziz

* Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20*

_ Wales Camerata
Owain Arwel Hughes_
Recorded: December 2005
Recording Venue: Parish Church of St. Jude-on-the-Hill, London, Englang, United Kingdom


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: El Salón Mexicó, Dance Symphony, Rodeo & Fanfare for the Common Man

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Eramire156

*Bohuslav Martinů
String Quartet no.2
String Quartet no.4
String Quartet no.5









Kocian Quartet*


----------



## Vasks

*Symphony #1 from this set*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Finally Karlheinz gets it right, DIENSTAG indeed comes after MONTAG! (Monday too was incredible, up there with DONNERSTAG). LICHT Pt. IV


----------



## haziz

* Elgar: Symphony No. 1 in A flat major, Op. 55*
_
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin_


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Symphonies 88-89 & 92


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


> I see the site is working better today, I'll catch up on my posts as I gave up yesterday.


Seems I spoke too soon.


----------



## eljr

Berg: Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel' (1935)

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Kirill Petrenko

Runtime 25:00

Release Date: 1st Oct 2021
Catalogue No: BPHR210151
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker
Record of the Week
Record Review
2nd October 2021
Record of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Editor's Choice
Nominated - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D894/ Schubert - Piano Sonata No. 20 in A major, D959

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
_
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## eljr

Price, F: Symphony No. 1 in E minor

Work length 40:06

Philadelphia Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2021-05-12
Recording Venue: Kimmel Center for the Performing Arts Verizon Hall, Philadelphia

Release Date: 14th Jan 2022
Catalogue No: 4862029
Label: DG

Presto Editor's Choice
September 2021
Recording of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Recording of the Month

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021
Nominee - Best Orchestral Performance
Grammy Awards
64th Awards (2022)
Nominee - Best Orchestral Performance

Record Review
Records of the Year 2021
Shortlisted - Orchestral
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2022
Shortlisted - Orchestral


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163666


*Modest Petrovich Mussorgsky*

Night on the Bare Mountain (Rimsky-Korsakov version)
Hopak from Sorochintsy Fair
Golitsïn's Exhile from Khovanschchina
Night on the Bare Mountain (original version)
Pictures at an Exhibition (orch. Maurice Ravel)

National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar

2003


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
String Quartet No. 2 in C major, Op. 36
Britten Quartet*


----------



## Bourdon

*The Chansonnier Cordiforme*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings, Op. 31
Ian Bostridge, tenor
Radek Baborák, horn
Berliners
Rattle*










While this certainly doesn't surpass the Pears/Britten performance, its certainly lovely taken on its own merits. This is one of Rattle's better recordings truth be told (along with his Szymanowski recordings).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various (non-operatic) vocal and choral works part three of three, gathering up what lieder and shorter choral pieces I have left to play before the trio of works making up the main event at the end.

_Die Sonne sinkt_ [_The Sun is Sinking_] - song for voice and piano from _(2) Lieder nach Texten von Friedrich Nietzsche_ (1939):
_The Wild Flower's Song_ - song for voice and piano from _(9) English Songs_ [Text: William Blake] (1942-43):
_The Moon_ - song for voice and piano from _(9) English Songs_ [Text: Percy Bysshe Shelley] (1942-43):
_Sing On There in the Swamp_ - song for voice and piano from _(9) English Songs_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1942-43):
_On Hearing "The Last Rose of Summer"_ - song for voice and piano from _(9) English Songs_ [Text: Charles Wolfe] (1942-43):










_Der Einsiedler_ [_The Hermit_] - song for soprano and piano [Text: Agostino da Cruz, trans. Karl Vossler] (1939):
_Du bist mein_ [_I am of Thee_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Werinher von Tegernsee] (1941):
_Abendständchen_ [_Evening Serenade_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Clemens Brentano] (1942):
_Wer wußte je das Leben recht zu fassen_ [_Who Ever Knew How to Grasp Life Rightly_] - song for voice and piano [Text: August von Platen] (1942):
_Zum Abschiede meiner Tochter_ [_On My Daughter's Departure_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1942):
_Ich will Trauern lassen stehn_ [_I Want To Leave Mourning Behind_] - song for voice and piano [Text: anon.] (1942):
_Abendwolke_ [_Evening Cloud_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Conrad Ferdinand Meyer] (1942):
_O Grille, sing_ [_O Cricket, Sing_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Max Dauthendey] (1942):
_Trübes Wetter_ [_Gloomy Weather_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Gottfried Keller] (1942):
_Tränenkrüglein_ [_The Little Jar of Tears_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_Eau qui se presse_ [Water Which Hurries] - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_Lampe du soir_ [_Evening Lamp_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_On arrange et on compose_ [_Words are Arranged and Composed_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_C'est de la côte d'Adam_ [_It is From Adam's Side_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_Ranae ad solem_ [_The Frogs Complain About the Sun_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Gaius Julius Phaedrus] (1942):
_Le revenant_ [_The Ghost_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Charles Baudelaire] (1944):
_Sainte_ [_Holy_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Stéphane Mallarmé] (1946):
_Two Songs_ for soprano or tenor and piano [Texts: Oscar Cox] (1955):










_Variationen über ein altes Tanzlied_ [_Variations on an Old Dance Song_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: anon.] (1939):
_(3) Chöre für vier Männerstimmen_ [_(3) Choruses for Four Male Voices_] [Texts: anon./Friedrich Nietzsche] (1939):
_Erster Schnee ("Wie nun alles stirbt und endet")_ [_First Snow ("How Now Everything Dies and Ends")_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Gottfried Keller] (1939):
_Der Galgenritt_ [_The Gallows Ride_] - known in English as _The Demon of the Gibbet_ for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Fitz-James O'Brien, trans. Paul Hindemith (1949):

plus eight short canons written for various friends etc. between c. 1936 and 1962










Walt Whitman's searing elegy commemorating the slain Abraham Lincoln may seem an incongruous choice for what was perceived as the cold-tempered blade of Hindemith's neoclassicism, but the union is a happy one. Written not long after the death of another president, F.D. Roosevelt, it showed that Hindemith's music was lyrical enough to bend to the wind when the circumstances demanded it.

_'When Lilacs Last in the Door-yard Bloom'd': Requiem for Those We Loved_ for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1946):










_(12) Madrigals_ for unaccompanied five-part choir [Texts: Josef Weinheber] (1958):
_Mass_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1963):


----------



## haziz

* Walton: Viola Concerto*

_ James Ehnes (viola)
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Edward Gardner_
Recorded: 17 and 18 June 2017
Recording Venue: Watford Colosseum, United Kingdom


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just a side note: For me, it's always important to remember that one will never hear everything, so it's best to just enjoy the journey.


----------



## Neo Romanza

elgars ghost said:


> Paul Hindemith - various (non-operatic) vocal and choral works part three of three, gathering up what lieder and shorter choral pieces I have left to play before the trio of works making up the main event at the end.
> 
> _Die Sonne sinkt_ [_The Sun is Sinking_] - song for voice and piano from _(2) Lieder nach Texten von Friedrich Nietzsche_ (1939):
> _The Wild Flower's Song_ - song for voice and piano from _(9) English Songs_ [Text: William Blake] (1942-43):
> _The Moon_ - song for voice and piano from _(9) English Songs_ [Text: Percy Bysshe Shelley] (1942-43):
> _Sing On There in the Swamp_ - song for voice and piano from _(9) English Songs_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1942-43):
> _On Hearing "The Last Rose of Summer"_ - song for voice and piano from _(9) English Songs_ [Text: Charles Wolfe] (1942-43):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Der Einsiedler_ [_The Hermit_] - song for soprano and piano [Text: Agostino da Cruz, trans. Karl Vossler] (1939):
> _Du bist mein_ [_I am of Thee_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Werinher von Tegernsee] (1941):
> _Abendständchen_ [_Evening Serenade_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Clemens Brentano] (1942):
> _Wer wußte je das Leben recht zu fassen_ [_Who Ever Knew How to Grasp Life Rightly_] - song for voice and piano [Text: August von Platen] (1942):
> _Zum Abschiede meiner Tochter_ [_On My Daughter's Departure_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1942):
> _Ich will Trauern lassen stehn_ [_I Want To Leave Mourning Behind_] - song for voice and piano [Text: anon.] (1942):
> _Abendwolke_ [_Evening Cloud_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Conrad Ferdinand Meyer] (1942):
> _O Grille, sing_ [_O Cricket, Sing_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Max Dauthendey] (1942):
> _Trübes Wetter_ [_Gloomy Weather_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Gottfried Keller] (1942):
> _Tränenkrüglein_ [_The Little Jar of Tears_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
> _Eau qui se presse_ [Water Which Hurries] - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
> _Lampe du soir_ [_Evening Lamp_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
> _On arrange et on compose_ [_Words are Arranged and Composed_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
> _C'est de la côte d'Adam_ [_It is From Adam's Side_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
> _Ranae ad solem_ [_The Frogs Complain About the Sun_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Gaius Julius Phaedrus] (1942):
> _Le revenant_ [_The Ghost_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Charles Baudelaire] (1944):
> _Sainte_ [_Holy_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Stéphane Mallarmé] (1946):
> _Two Songs_ for soprano or tenor and piano [Texts: Oscar Cox] (1955):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Variationen über ein altes Tanzlied_ [_Variations on an Old Dance Song_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: anon.] (1939):
> _(3) Chöre für vier Männerstimmen_ [_(3) Choruses for Four Male Voices_] [Texts: anon./Friedrich Nietzsche] (1939):
> _Erster Schnee ("Wie nun alles stirbt und endet")_ [_First Snow ("How Now Everything Dies and Ends")_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Gottfried Keller] (1939):
> _Der Galgenritt_ [_The Gallows Ride_] - known in English as _The Demon of the Gibbet_ for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Fitz-James O'Brien, trans. Paul Hindemith (1949):
> 
> plus eight short canons written for various friends etc. between c. 1936 and 1962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walt Whitman's searing elegy commemorating the slain Abraham Lincoln may seem an incongruous choice for what was perceived as the cold-tempered blade of Hindemith's neoclassicism, but the union is a happy one. Written not long after the death of another president, F.D. Roosevelt, it showed that Hindemith's music was lyrical enough to bend to the wind when the circumstances demanded it.
> 
> _'When Lilacs Last in the Door-yard Bloom'd': Requiem for Those We Loved_ for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1946):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(12) Madrigals_ for unaccompanied five-part choir [Texts: Josef Weinheber] (1958):
> _Mass_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1963):


Loving all the Hindemith you've been listening to. He's certainly one of my favorite composers.


----------



## Baxi

Ottorino Respighi
*Roman Festivals
The Fountains of Rome
The Pines of Rome*
Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia
Daniele Gatti
1997


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14 & Sibelius: Symphony No. 3

Teresa Kubiak (soprano), Isser Bushkin (bass)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 6 - Bavarian RSO, Bernard Haitink.*

Haitink / Klemperer / Skrowaczewski / Chailly sit on my shelves all very good/excellent in their differing ways - is there any other special recordings out there worthy of consideration (silly question really).


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Henze
Die Bassariden (The Bassarids): Adagio, Fuge und Manadentanz
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Markus Stenz*










A stunning disc all-around!


----------



## haziz




----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No 6 - Bavarian RSO, Bernard Haitink.*
> 
> Haitink / Klemperer / Skrowaczewski / Chailly sit on my shelves all very good/excellent in their differing ways - is there any other special recordings out there worthy of consideration (silly question really).


I'd advise you to check out Horst Stein's recording on Decca, Malx. As far as I'm aware he only tackled the 6th and the 2nd on disc - pity. On the other side of the coin, I would avoid Sir Colin Davis's lethargic account on the LSO label. Others may well love it, of course...


----------



## Kiki

Frédéric Chopin: Polonaises 
Maurizio Pollini / 1975 (DG)

Grand, patriotic, blood-boiling, symphonic in scale... Fantastic!


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163669


CD 3

*Carl Nielsen*

Symphony No. 5
Symphony No. 6 "Sinfonia semplice"

New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert, conductor

compilation 2015


----------



## haziz

* Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*

_ English Northern Philharmonia
Paul Daniel_
Recorded: 17-18 September 1994
Recording Venue: Leeds Town Hall, Leeds, England


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163670


CD 4

*Carl Nielsen*

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
Concerto for Flute and Orchestra
Conderto for Clarinet and Orchestra

New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert, conductor

compilation 2015


----------



## Merl

In between getting the 'server busy' message constantly on here I've been blogging the Berwald quartets. So good to have rediscovered this fine set in the cd racks


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No 6 - Bavarian RSO, Bernard Haitink.*
> 
> Haitink / Klemperer / Skrowaczewski / Chailly sit on my shelves all very good/excellent in their differing ways - is there any other special recordings out there worthy of consideration (silly question really).


Celibidache MPO EMI is probably, all things considered, my top recommendation for Bruckner 6. Skrowaczewski a close second. Karajan underrated? stein overrated? I bought this latest Haitink as a Hi-Res download when it was first released and played it to death! A great performance by Uncle Bernie .......


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> * Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*
> 
> _ English Northern Philharmonia
> Paul Daniel_
> Recorded: 17-18 September 1994
> Recording Venue: Leeds Town Hall, Leeds, England


This disc doesn't get the attention it deserves. I really rate the performance of the Partita.


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'*

_ Krystian Zimerman (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle_
Recorded: 2020-12-13
Recording Venue: LSO St. Lukes


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> I'd advise you to check out Horst Stein's recording on Decca, Malx. As far as I'm aware he only tackled the 6th and the 2nd on disc - pity. On the other side of the coin, I would avoid Sir Colin Davis's lethargic account on the LSO label. Others may well love it, of course...


I agree that Horst Stein's performance is very good indeed and it was one of the first Bruckner 6 recordings I bought. But listening to it in the company of the recordings available today, I can't help thinking it might be a tad overrated.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

DIENSTAG is ashes, onto LICHT Pt. V: FREITAG


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphonies No. 3 and 5*

I expected this box set to be boring, but so far, on the first disc, the 3rd is interesting. So is the 5th.


----------



## SanAntone

*Adams*: _Harmonielehre_
Michael Tilson Thomas, San Francisco Symphony


----------



## Eramire156

*Carl Nielsen on Record CD19*

*Carl Nielsen 
Wind Quintet and other chamber works*

















*Royal Danish Orchestra Wind Quintet, et. al.*


----------



## Art Rock

Earlier today (posted in the Opera forum):
Franz Schmidt: Notre Dame (RSO Berlin, Christof Perick, Gwyneth Jones, James King, Horst Laubenthal et al, Capriccio, 2 CD's)










Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition, Box 4 - Piano Music I (Folke Gräsbeck, BIS, 5 CDs)

CD2: Another collection of (mainly) miniatures, but with more substance than the first CD.


----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> I agree that Horst Stein's performance is very good indeed and it was one of the first Bruckner 6 recordings I bought. But listening to it in the company of the recordings available today, _I can't help thinking it might be a tad overrated_.


I wouldn't dispute that, but Stein still scores well amongst the 6ths I actually have in my collection (which I admit isn't all that many).


----------



## 13hm13

Augusta Holmès - Rheinland-Pfalz Philharmonic • Samuel Friedmann • Patrick Davin ‎- Andromède • Ouverture Pour Une Comédie • Irlande • La Nuit Et L'Amour • Pologne


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Daniel Harding

Release Date: 1st Oct 2021
Catalogue No: BPHR210151
Label: Berliner Philharmoniker
Runtime: 38:00
Record of the Week
Record Review
2nd October 2021
Record of the Week
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Editor's Choice
Nominated - Concerto
International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Concerto


----------



## eljr

Handel: Ode for St Cecilia's Day

Carolyn Sampson (soprano), Ian Bostridge (tenor)

Dunedin Consort, John Butt

You should catch Carolyn Sampson, Ian Bostridge and the Dunedin in this Handel masterpiece. They glide through the score in utterly ravishing ways that transcend rival recordings…Butt's tempos... - BBC Music Magazine, Christmas Issue 2018, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 5th Oct 2018
Catalogue No: CKD578
Label: Linn
Length: 61 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2018


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Missa Solemnis*


----------



## Neo Romanza

SanAntone said:


> *Adams*: _Harmonielehre_
> Michael Tilson Thomas, San Francisco Symphony


OMG! You're listening to John Adams?!?!? The world has truly ended.  I thought you hated this composer? I'm not a big fan myself, but I do have an affection for _Harmonielehre_ and _Harmonium_. _Shaker Loops_, too.


----------



## RockyIII

View attachment 163687


*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Die Zauberflöte
Highlights

Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Claudio Abbado

2006, reissued 2014


----------



## haziz

*Beach, A: Piano Quintet in F Sharp Minor Op. 67*

_The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center_


----------



## HerbertNorman

Richard Strauss' beautiful "Metamorphosen" and "Tod und Verklärung" 
Herbert Von Karajan conducting the Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday!

Now playing the _Prologue_ and _Act I_ from the following:

*Repsighi
Belfagor
Sylvia Sass, Magda Kalmár, Klára Takács, et. al
Hungarian Radio and Television Chorus
Hungarian State Orchestra
Lamberto Gardelli*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Neo Romanza said:


> Loving all the Hindemith you've been listening to. He's certainly one of my favorite composers.


And one of mine, NR. Look at that - I've doubled his fanbase in one fell swoop! :lol:


----------



## eljr

Mozart: Piano Quartets

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Yiulia Deyneka (viola) & Kian Soltani (cello)

There is no question from the start of the guiding force here: Daniel Barenboim, a great Mozart player early in his career, and once more now, manages to hold things together while being free... - BBC Music Magazine, November 2018, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 10th Aug 2018
Catalogue No: 4835255
Label: DG
Length: 66 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
August 2018
Chamber Choice
BBC Music Magazine
November 2018
Chamber Choice
Also Recommended (Modern Recording)
Building a Library
June 2019
Also Recommended (Modern Recording)


----------



## HerbertNorman

elgars ghost said:


> And one of mine, NR. Look at that - I've doubled his fanbase in one fell swoop! :lol:


Well I certainly don't dislike his work


----------



## eljr

Hallgato

Ferenc Snetberger, Keller Quartett

The guitar's intimate sound seduces the listener from the start. The rasp of fingers on strings and frets is so close, it's as though the listener is leaning against guitarist Ferenc Snétberger's... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2021, 3 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 12th Feb 2021
Catalogue No: 3519395
Series: New Series
Length: 62 minutes


----------



## haziz

* Higdon: Blue Cathedral*

_ Bowling Green Philharmonia
Emily Freeman Brown_


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m00140rh

_A Catholic in an Anglican Country
Composer of the Week_
*Edward Elgar (1857-1934)*
_Episode 2 of 5_

Donald Macleod explores how Elgar's Catholicism set him apart from the British musical and social circles of his day.

Elgar is the composer we turn to in times of national celebration, of pride (Pomp and Circumstance Marches) and of public grief (Nimrod). He mingled with royalty and was made a knight of the realm, seemingly a pillar of the Edwardian and early 20th-century British establishment. And yet, for most of his life he felt himself to be a misfit, an outsider. This week of programmes explores some of the reasons for that sense of unbelonging.

Elgar was a Roman Catholic in an overwhelmingly Anglican country, at a time when much of British society was still suspicious of Catholicism and its influence. The composer always felt that his religion held back his career. Donald McLeod attempts to uncover the truth.

Bavarian Dance No.1
Bournemouth Sinfonietta
Norman Del Mar, conductor

From the Bavarian Highlands
V. On the Alm
Max Hanft, piano
Bavarian Radio Choir
Howard Arman, conductor

The Dream of Gerontius
Part 2: "I see not those false spirits" … "Praise to the holiest"
Dame Sarah Connolly, mezzo soprano
Stuart Skelton, tenor
BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Sir Andrew Davis, conductor

Pomp and Circumstance March No.1 in D
Gabrieli Players
Paul McCreesh, conductor

The Apostles
Part 2, Scene 4: The Betrayal, In Gethsemane
Alice Coote, mezzo soprano
Jacques Imbrailo, baritone
David Kempster, baritone
Brindley Sherrat, bass
Halle Choir and Orchestra
Sir Mark Elder, conductor

Producer: Graham Rogers

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m00140rh


----------



## Bkeske

Wolfgang Sawallisch conducts Schubert - The Complete Symphonies. Staatskapelle Dresden. Philips 5LP box reissue 1972, originally 1967


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Suites Nos. 1-3 from _Romeo and Juliet_, Opp. 64 & 101
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton

The final disc from this outstanding set.


----------



## haziz

*Adams: On the Transmigration of Souls*

_New York Choral Artists - Brooklyn Youth Chorus
New York Philharmonic - Maazel_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Gran Partita Serenade*

I'm starting to think the name of this set isn't hyperbole.


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Mitsuko Uchida, Kurt Sanderling 
Philips - 289 454 468-2, CD, Album, US, 1998.


----------



## SanAntone

_La clarinette française_ | Poulenc, Saint-Saëns, Debussy
Lisa Shklyaver | Jos Van Immerseel


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m001414d

*
Self-Made Man
Composer of the Week
Edward Elgar (1857-1934)*
Episode 3 of 5

Donald Macleod explores how Elgar's lack of formal training affected his confidence and his career, and how he felt snubbed by musical academics like Stanford and Parry.

Elgar is the composer we turn to in times of national celebration, of pride (Pomp and Circumstance Marches) and of public grief (Nimrod). He mingled with royalty and was made a knight of the realm, seemingly a pillar of the Edwardian and early 20th-century British establishment. And yet, for most of his life he felt himself to be a misfit, an outsider. This week of programmes explores some of the reasons for that sense of unbelonging.

Elgar had little formal training - he never went to university or music college - and was suspicious of academics such as Parry and Stanford who ruled the English musical establishment. Elgar felt his career suffered because of this, and yet his music become more widely known and loved than that of many of his contemporaries.

There is Sweet Music
Tenebrae
Nigel Short, conductor

Introduction and Allegro
LSO String Ensemble
Roman Simovic, conductor

In Smyrna
Stephen Hough, piano

Symphony No.1 in A flat
I. Andante (Nobilmente e semplice) - Allegro
Berlin Staatskapelle
Daniel Barenboim, conductor

Pomp and Circumstance March No.4 in G
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Andre Previn, conductor

Producer: Graham Rogers

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m001414d


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing Disc 1 from *Henze's Voices* --- the composer conducting:










There are several recordings now of this work, but this one seems to be the most highly regarded. I bought it quite some time ago when I went on a Henze shopping spree.

I own the CD release pictured above (which is the only time this recording has been issued on CD I believe), the original release on LP looks like this:


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _The Piano Sonatas_
András Schiff










"Unlike with Mozart and Schubert, there are no repeated gestures in Beethoven: everything unfolds and is developed in a new aspect." So says András Schiff of the difficulties of approaching this cycle as a whole. Of course, such progressive demands present formidable challenges to the Beethoven interpreter, who must play as if caught in the immediacy of every musical gesture. "Like picture restorers," he goes on, "we performers have to scrape off the layers of convention, have to remove the dust and dirt, in order to reproduce the work in all its original freshness."


----------



## Rogerx

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy[ (Hamburg, 3 februari 1809 – Leipzig, 4 november 1847)*



Mendelssohn: Symphony Nos. 3 & 4, 
Berlin Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Igor Stravinsky

Petrushka - Burlesque in 4 scenes
Scenes de ballet

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Boris Berman, piano (Petrushka)
Leonard Bernstein*

Scenes de ballet is a new work to me, and I found it very enjoyable!


----------



## Kiki

Claude Debussy: Nocturnes 
Chœur de chambre Accentus / Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg / Emmanuel Krivine / 2009,2010 (Timpani)

Sublime!


----------



## ando

*Geminiani Concerti Grossi Opus 7 Academy of St. Martin in the Fields* (1983, ASV)

Disc 6 of the big 50 disc box set from the 60th Anniversary of The Academy. Got it on shuffle. Prefer the concerti jumble. Not sure if each of the individual concertos are profoundly different, in any case.

This particular disc set always brings to mind Dave Hurwitz' story (in his Academy Box Set Review) about how he fooled the Geminiani snobs in his apartment with Telemann or someone and how they left with smug approval of a completely different composer. Classic.


----------



## tortkis

Édouard Lalo: Concertante Works for Violin, Cello & Piano, Liège Royal Philharmonic, Jean-Jacques Kantorow (Alpha)








I had heard only Symphonie Espagnole before. These concertos are emotive, melodic and memorable.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 10 Haydn
Symphony No. 82 in C major, Hob. I:82 'L'Ours' (The Bear)
Symphony No. 83 in G minor, Hob. I:83 'La Poule' (The Hen)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Henze
Symphony No. 3
Berliners
Henze*










I gave the newly reissued Henze DG box set (w/ LP over art) to my dad and I ended up buying the _Henze Collection_ set (14 CDs in all) from a reputable seller in Spain (Barcelona to be exact) and I was happy to have found a copy of it for a good price considering it had long been OOP, but now the reissued set is OOP, too. :-\ Yay for UMG! Aren't they the best? : Anyway, outstanding set. Henze's music has really grown on me.

Next up:

*Milhaud
String Quartet No. 16, Op. 303
Quatuor Parisii*










I LOVE the Milhaud SQs --- again, this is from an OOP set that's long been gone. If anyone is interested in getting the set, all you have to spend is $200 (€176).


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pierné
Ramuntcho Suites No. 1 & 2
BBC PO
Junjo Mena*










A delightful work, which I believe (if I remember correctly) takes its inspiration from Basque folk music. This isn't a first-listen, but it's been such a long-time since I've heard this work that it feels like it. I'd like to get more of Pierné's music on disc (I own quite a few recordings of his music), but there's still much to explore.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Die Ruinen von Athen

Arr by Richard STrauss
Franz-Josef Selig (bass), Bodil Arnesen (soprano), Yaron Windmüller (baritone)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker, Karl Anton Rickenbacher


----------



## 13hm13

Granville Bantock • Christopher Wilson (9) • Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim* • Douglas Bostock - British Music For Strings II


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Overtures

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Kiki

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 
La Chambre Philharmonique / Emmanuel Krivine / 2009 Live (naïve)

A very lively account. Every time I return to this set, it is always a satisfying listen.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Chilham

I very much enjoyed some early morning English madrigals (Wilbye & Gibbons). A very pleasant and uplifting way to greet a dull and miserable morning. Let's see if we can keep that 'vibe' going.










Francesca Caccini: La Liberazione di Ruggiero dall'isola d'Alcina (Highlights)

Huelgas Ensemble, Paul Van Nevel, Matthew Vine, Bernd Oliver Fröhlich, Katelijne Van Laethem, Sabine Lutzenberger










Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite

Thomas Zehetmair, Orchestre de chambre de Paris, Deborah Nemtanu










Poulenc: Tel Jour, Telle Nuit

Ian Bostridge, Julius Drake


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: The complete symphonies and orchestra songs (Leonard Bernstein et al, DG, 16 CDs)

CD's 5 (just finished) and 7 (just started): Symphonies no. 4 and 5 ( Concertgebouw Orchestra, Helmut Wittek/Wiener Philharmoniker) . I decided to play CD 6 (Des Knaben Wunderhorn) after the symphonies.


----------



## 13hm13

Ludolf Nielsen - Symphony No.2, Koncertouverture, Violinromance - Cramer


----------



## Rogerx

The Long 17th Century: A Cornucopia of Early Keyboard Music

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)

Anglebert: Tombeau de Monsieur de Chambonnieres
Arauxo: Tiento de medio registro de tiple de decimo tono
Bruna: XI. Tiento de falsas 6º tono
Byrd: Walsingham
Couperin, L: Duo in G minor
Ferrabosco, A I: Fantasia in G final
Macedo, A: Ricercare a quatro de 4º tom
Pasquini, B: Toccata con lo Scherzo del Cucco
Radino: Galliarda Seconda
Scheidemann: Galliarda in D minor
Sweelinck: Mein junges Leben hat ein End
Tomkins: A sad Pavan for these distracted times


----------



## Auferstehen

*ELGAR SIR E
*
CC in E min Op 85

Comparing

New S O - Harrison B - Elgar Sir E
RPO - Cohen R - Mackerras Sir C

Mario


----------



## Art Rock

Rodion Shchedrin: The Lady with a Lapdog (USSR Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra, Alexander Lazarev, Melodiya)

The Lady with a Lapdog is a ballet in one act after Anton Chekhov, and was composed in 1985. This is a really beautiful ballet score, far from revolutionary (it could have been composed 70 years earlier like this), but a joy to listen to. For me one of the better Shchedrin compositions.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 23

Mozrt :Symphonies Nos. 8-10;
Symphony in G major "New Lambach" (attributed to Leopold Mozart);
Symphony in B flat major K Anh 214 (45b) [No. 55];
Symphony in D major K 81 (731) [No. 44]

Berliner Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105*

_Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund_
Recorded: 1972-05-01
Recording Venue: May 1972. Guildhall, Southampton.


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Jazz suites 1 and 2, Overture on Russian and Kirghiz Themes, Novorossiysk Chimes, Festive Overture (National Symphony Orchestra of the Ukraine, Theodor Kuchar, Brilliant Classics)

The two jazz suites are of course Shostakovich having fun, brimming with popular melodies reminding me of the Hyperion British Light Music albums. Lightweight but lovely. The Overture on Russian and Kirghiz Themes is a relatively late work (composed after the 13th symphony), and it beats me why it is seldom heard. and rather short Novorossiysk Chimes from 1960 is another underplayed and underrecorded work. The Festive overture from 1954 has fared better in that respect, in spite of its propaganda character (it was commissioned for the Bolshoi Theatre's celebration of the 37th anniversary of the October Revolution). An interesting CD in its mix of the well-known and rare Shostakovich.


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21*
_
Chambre Philharmonique, La
Emmanuel Krivine_


----------



## Baxi

Knorf said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev*: Suites Nos. 1-3 from _Romeo and Juliet_, Opp. 64 & 101
> Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton
> 
> The final disc from this outstanding set.


...just orderd! :tiphat:


----------



## Baxi

Alfred Schnittke 
*Faust-Kantate "Seid nüchtern und wachet"*

J.S.Bach
*Choral: Wenn wir in höchsten Nöten sein / Herr, ich habe mißhandelt
*
Bach/ Webern
*Fuga (Ricercata) a 6 voci aus "Musikalisches Opfer"*

Carl-Philipp-Emanuel-Bach Chor Hamburg
Hamburger Symphoniker
Andrey Boreyko

Hamburg, Laeiszhalle, 23 & 24.10.2004


----------



## Malx

A disc that had lain long on my wish list which last week dropped to a price too good to be ignored, arrived yesterday.

*Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Daniel Harding.*


----------



## haziz

* Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26*

_ Kyung Wha Chung (violin)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Rudolf Kempe_
Recorded: 1972-05-20
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven*: _Works Played On Beethoven's Broadwood Piano at the Hungarian National Museum_
András Schiff










Six Bagatelles Op. 126


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos

Ruggiero Ricci (violin)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Jean Fournet


----------



## eljr

Max Richter: from SLEEP

Max Richter (piano, organ, synthesizers, electronics) & Grace Davidson (soprano)

American Contemporary Music Ensemble (ACME)

The full version, Sleep, is intended to actually send us to sleep, but From Sleep is a one-hour offshoot during which we're supposed to stay awake...It's a warm, slow-moving daydream with no... - The Guardian, 27th August 2015, 3 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 4th Sep 2015
Catalogue No: 4795258
Label: DG
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition, Box 4 - Piano Music I (Folke Gräsbeck, BIS, 5 CDs)

CD3: Clearly more substantial than the first two. This CD contains his only piano sonata, a set of six Impromptus, two extracts from the Karelia suite, and over a dozen shorter pieces.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Robert Schumann: 1st and 2nd Symphonies

Christian Thielemann and the Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## Art Rock

Vissarion Shebalin: String quartets 5, 6 and 9 (Krasni Quartet, Olympia)

The third of three CD's covering the nine string quartets of Shebalin. Much in the same vein as the other six - it is pleasant listening, but not more than that.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Chamber Symphonies

arranged by Rudolf Barshai

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, String Quartet D810 'Death and the Maiden' - Pavel Haas Quartet.*

This landed on the hall carpet at lunch time and is added to the top of the pile of recordings of this work (pun intended)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Symphony No.9


----------



## Kiki

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 
MusicAeterna / Teodor Currentzis / 2018 (Sony)










Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 
Le Concert des Nations / Jordi Savall / 2020 (AliaVox)










Everything sounds so right. Love these!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Albéric Magnard - three discs of orchestral works for late morning and afternoon. Investigation into his handful of chamber works is long overdue, methinks...

Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.4 (1890):
Symphony no.2 in E op.6 (1893):
_Chant funèbre_ op.9 (1895):
_Overture_ op.10 (1895):
Symphony no.3 in B-flat minor op.11 (1896):
_Hymne à la justice_ op.14 (1903):
Symphony no.4 in C-sharp minor op.21 (1913):


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: The Hyperion Schubert Edition 32 (Various, Graham Johnson, Hyperion)

For the 32nd disc in this project, Hyperion returns to the Schubertiad format, and this time in overdrive: ten singers, and the London Schubert Chorale thrown in for good measure. The focus is on the year 1816, when Schubert was 19 years old. Amazing.


----------



## Vasks

*Albinoni - Overture to "Zenobia" (NG/Signum)
Striggio - Two Madrigals (Hollingworth/Decca)
Viviani - Aria Quarta & Sonata Seconda from "Capricci Armonici" (Letzbor/Arcana)
Fantini - Five Dances (Impett/Amon Ra)
Vivaldi - Viola d'Amore Concerto in D, RV392 (Pine/Cedille)*


----------



## Baxi

*Peter Cornelius

Der Barbier von Bagdad
- Opera in two acts -

Soloists
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Münchner Rundfunkorchester
Heinrich Hollreiser

München April 1973*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part one for this evening.

_Menuet antique_ [_Old-fashioned Minuet_] for piano (1895):
_Pavane pour une infante défunte_ [_Pavane for a Dead Princess_] for piano (1899):
_Jeux d'eau_ [_Water Games_] for piano (1901):
_Sonatine_ for piano (1903-05):
_Miroirs_ [_Mirrors_] for piano (1904-05):










_Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer_ [_Ballad of the Queen Who Died for Love_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Roland de Marès] (1893):
_Un grand sommeil noir_ [_A Great Black Sleep_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1895):
_Sainte_ [_Holy_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Stéphane Mallarme] (1896):
_D'Anne jouant l'espinette_ [_Of Anne Playing the Spinet_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Clément Marot] (1896):
_Chanson de rouet_ [_Spinning Wheel Song_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Leconte de Lisle] (1898):
_Si morne!_ [_So Gloomy!_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Émile Verhaeren] (1898):
_D'Anne qui me jecta de la neige_ [_Of Anne Who Threw Some Snow at Me_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Clément Marot] (1899):
_Manteau des fleurs_ [_Mantle of Flowers_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Gravollet] (1903):
_Noël des jouets_ [_The Toys' Christmas_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Maurice Ravel] (1905):
_Les grands Vents venus d'outre-mer_ [_The Great Winds from Beyond the Sea_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Henri de Régnier] (1906):
_Cinq mélodies populaires grecques_ [_Five Greek Folk Songs_] for voice and piano [Texts: anon. Greek folk sources] (1904-06):
_Histoires naturelles_ [_Natural Histories_] - cycle of five songs for voice and piano [Texts: Jules Renard] (1906):










_Shéhérazade_ - three poems for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Léon Leclère a.k.a.Tristan Klingsor] (1903):










String Quartet in F (1902-03):
_Introduction et Allegro_ for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet (1905):


----------



## Malx

*Frankel, Symphony Nos 7 & 8 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert*

I'm growing to love Frankel's Symphonies more with each listen.










*Edited to add:

Brahms, Symphony No 4 - Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen - Daniel Harding.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _Missa Solemnis_
Harnoncourt | Arnold Schoenberg Choir | Concentus Musicus Wien


----------



## Bkeske

Finishing this box set tonight.










What is going on with this site the last couple days? It's almost impossible to post.


----------



## Bkeske

Evgeni Svetlanov conducts Borodin - In The Steppes Of Central Asia / Symphony No. 2 In B Minor, Op. 5 / Polovtsky March From "Prince Igor". U.S.S.R. Symphony Orchestra. Мелодия/Angel 1968


----------



## Bkeske

Siegfried Landau conducts Balakirev - Piano Concerto In E-Flat Major & Lyapunov - Rhapsody On Themes From The Ukraine For Piano & Orchestra, Op. 28. Westphalian Symphony Orchestra w/Michael Ponti, piano. Turnabout 1977


----------



## 13hm13

Hubert Parry - Piano Music - Peter Jacobs


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schmidt: Clarinet quintet in B flat major, Kleine Fantasiestuecke, Romance, Toccata (Aladar Janoska, Daniela Rusp et al, Marco Polo)

This is the first of Schmidt's two quintets for clarinet and piano quartet (piano left hand), which I also have on an Orfeo CD. It is a stunning piece, but the title is a bit of a misnomer: the piano plays as important a role as the clarinet. The other pieces are even more rarities. There are three beautiful pieces on Hungarian melodies for cello and piano, and two short works for piano solo. This completes the replaying of my 23 Schmidt CD's - a delightful re-acquaintance with the works of this composer.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Debussy: String Quartet No. 1 / Ravel: String Quartet In F / Introduction And Allegro
Kodály Quartet
and Győngyőssy, Zoltán; Kovács, Béla; Maros, Éva


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part two for this afternoon.

_Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera_ for wordless voice and piano (1907):
_Sur l'herbe_ [_On The Grass_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1907):
_Tripatos: Kherya pou dhen idhen ilyos_ [_Tripatos: Hands That the Sun Did Not See_] - song for voice and piano [Text: anon. Greek folk sources] (1909):
_Chanson écossaise: Ye Banks and Braes o' Bonnie Doon_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Robert Burns] (1909):
_Chants populaires_ - cycle of four folk songs for voice and piano [Texts: anon. Spanish, French, Italian and Hebrew folk sources] (1910):










_Pavane pour une infante défunte_ [_Pavane for a Dead Princess_] for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1899 - arr. 1910):










_Gaspard de la nuit_ [_Custodian of the Night_] for piano (1908):
_Menuet sur le nom d'Haydn_ for piano (1909):
_Ma mère l'Oye_ [_Mother Goose_] - suite of five children's pieces for piano duet *** (1908-10):
_(8) Valses nobles et sentimentales_ for piano (1911):

(*** with Denise-Françoise Rogé)










_Rapsodie espagnole_ for orchestra (1907):
_Ma mère l'Oye_ [_Mother Goose_] - suite of five children's pieces for piano duet, expanded and arr. for orchestra (orig. 1908-10 - arr. 1911):










_L'Heure espagnole_ [_The Spanish Hour_] - opera in one act [Libretto: Franc-Nohain, a.k.a. Maurice Étienne Legrand] (1907-11):


----------



## Bourdon

Strange... maybe but this music is not


----------



## Art Rock

Rodion Shchedrin: Menuhin-Sonata, Echo-Sonata, Cellosonata, In the style of Albeniz (Shchedrin, Sitkovetsky, Grigorian, Lissovaja, Ars Musica)

A sampling of chamber works from this composer better known for his orchestral output. The Menuhin-Sonata for violin and piano (1999) is a substantial fairly modern sounding work that I enjoyed a lot. The Echo-Sonata for violin solo (1984) is a work composed for a Bach commemoration event. I found it less interesting - like most works for solo violin to be honest, outside a few composers. The sonata for cello and piano (1996) is dedicated to Rostropovich, and like the Menuhin-sonata an interesting work. The oldest piece in this selection is the short piece for violin and piano "In the style of Albeniz" (1973), which is welcome as well. An interesting disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Vasks

*Delibes - Overture to "Le Roi l'a dit" (Halasz/Naxos)
Arban - Fantaisie sur l'opera "Rigoletto" (Impett/Amon Ra)
Saint-Saens - Elegie for Violin& Piano, Op. 143 (Graffin/Hyperion)
Massenet - Suite from "Esclarmonde" (Jean/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: The Hyperion Schubert Edition 30 'Winterreise' (Matthias Goerne, Grahma Johnston, Hyperion)

Winterreise is one of my favourite pieces of music, and it is the one I looked least forward to hearing in this cycle, since there are already so many great recordings. Well, thye did roll out a big gun in Matthias Goerne, and to raving reviews. And indeed, this is a stunning performance, up there with the very best (DFD with Moore or Brendel). Chapeau.


----------



## Bourdon

*Masters of the German Baroque*

CD 2


----------



## haziz

Tentative playlist for today.

I am already about 1/4 of the way through it.
I am posting it this way since the website has been essentially unreachable since yesterday.


1
Symphony No. 7 in A Major, Op. 92: I. Poco sostenuto - Vivace
David Zinman
13:24
2
Symphony No. 7 in A Major, Op. 92: II. Allegretto
David Zinman
07:27
3
Symphony No. 7 in A Major, Op. 92: III. Presto
David Zinman
08:02
4
Symphony No. 7 in A Major, Op. 92: IV. Allegro con brio
David Zinman
08:30
5
Delius: Brigg Fair
Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera
16:17
6
Cello Concerto in E Minor, Op. 85: Adagio - Moderato
Janos Starker
07:23
7
Cello Concerto in E Minor, Op. 85: Lento - Allegro molto
Janos Starker
04:28
8
Cello Concerto in E Minor, Op. 85: Adagio
Janos Starker
04:35
9
Cello Concerto in E Minor, Op. 85: Allegro, ma non troppo - Poco più lento - Allegro molto
Janos Starker
11:16
10
Delius: In a Summer Garden
Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera
14:04
11
Symphony No. 2 in D, Op. 73: Allegro non troppo
James Levine
15:23
12
Symphony No. 2 in D, Op. 73: Adagio non troppo
James Levine
08:41
13
Symphony No. 2 in D, Op. 73: Allegretto grazioso (Quasi Andantino); Presto ma non assai
James Levine
05:30
14
Symphony No. 2 in D, Op. 73: Allegro con spirito
James Levine
09:18
15
Delius: On Hearing The First Cuckoo In Spring
Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera
07:00
16
Dvořák: Symphony No. 3 in E-Flat Major, Op. 10, B. 34 - I. Allegro moderato
Berliner Philharmoniker
11:55
17
Dvořák: Symphony No. 3 in E-Flat Major, Op. 10, B. 34 - II. Adagio molto, tempo di marcia
Berliner Philharmoniker
17:55
18
Dvořák: Symphony No. 3 in E-Flat Major, Op. 10, B. 34 - III. Finale (Allegro vivace)
Berliner Philharmoniker
08:13


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Sonate a quattro Nos. 1 - 6

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Knorf

Catching up from yesterday: two very different, but both tragic, A-minor symphonies, written only seven years apart.

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 6 in A minor
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Outstanding, overwhelming! Mariss Jansons was a superb Mahlerian; with only the Eighth and Ninth remaining for me to hear, I am already certain this will be a cycle I'll be returning to very often.










*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63
Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

After what was (for me) an somewhat awkward, mannered, wayward but occasionally exciting Sibelius First, the Fourth on the same disc is much better. In fact, I'd go so far as to call it excellent! It maintains well the required brooding focus and atmosphere. All in all, thoroughly enjoyable, and competitive with some of best Fourths out there such as Karajan.

By the way, I sampled Vänskä's Sibelius with Lahti years ago, and while it's good, even very good, I found Okko Kamu's cycle with the same orchestra to be the overall more engaging and insightful. In fact it's one of my go-to cycles.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Das Irdische Leben
Wo die schönen Trumpeten blasen

Ich Atmet einen Linden duft
Um Mitternacht
Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen

Christa Ludwig


----------



## Bourdon

*Rossini*

1-1 Guillaume Tell
1-2 Le Siège De Corinthe
1-3 La Cenerentola
1-4 La Gazza Ladra
1-5 La Cambiale Di Matrimonio
1-6 La Scala Di Seta
1-7 Tancredi
1-8 Il Signor Bruschino
1-9 Il Turco In Italia
1-10 L'Inganno Felice


----------



## Bourdon

*Rossini*

Guillaume Tell
Le Siège De Corinthe
La Cenerentola
La Gazza Ladra
La Cambiale Di Matrimonio
La Scala Di Seta
Tancredi
Il Signor Bruschino
Il Turco In Italia
L'Inganno Felice


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95 "Serioso"
Quatuor Végh

In all honesty, neither the recording quality nor indeed the performances here really measure up all that well against the best cycles of recent decades, but they're compelling in their way, and interesting enough to be worth keeping. What's odd is the degree to which this set is lauded to skies by some, but to me all too much of the cycle sounds rather careful and quite plain. Yet I do enjoy their overall tone quality, despite quibbles with the recording mastering.


----------



## haziz

Yesterday evening and earlier this morning.
*

Shostakovich: Symphony No.9*
_Czech Philharmonic - Kosler_










*Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36*
_BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis_










*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 'Leningrad'*

_Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Mariss Jansons_


----------



## RockyIII

I was totally unable to access talkclassical.com for well over 24 hours. This afternoon, I can finally access the website again, but the server busy message keeps popping up most of the time. I hope it will be fixed soon, but I think I will avoid the frustration by taking a break from posting for at least a while. Best regards.


----------



## Coach G

The other day in the car and at home, two CDs featuring two great concert violinists from Sony's _The Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition_:

1. *Brahms*: _Violin Concerto_; *Sibelius*: _Violin Concerto_ (Zino Francescatti/Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded 1963 and 1965
2. *Tchaikovsky*: _Violin Concerto_ (Isaac Stern/Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra); _Serenade for Strings_ (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded 1976

The first disc features Leonard Bernstein and his swinging New York Philharmonic Orchestra joining forces with Zino Francscatti. According to internet research, Francescatti was a French violinist of Italian descent. Francescatti made a recordings during the Golden Age of Classical Music Recordings with the likes of Eugene Ormandy, Bruno Walter, Dimitri Mitropoulos, Pierre Fournier, Robert Casadesus, as well as Leonard Bernstein. Francescatti's tone is warm and sunny as his Mediterranean heritage. The Francescatti/Bernstein recording of Sibelius' _Violin Concerto_ is one of the finest, but don't expect one those a turgid winter journeys to the icy north as Francescatti and Bernstein bring forth a very vibrant and colorful rendition.

The second disc features a "previously unreleased" recording of Tchaikovsky's _Violin Concerto_ featuring Isaac Stern and Leonard Bernstein that Sony, I guess, dug out from the Columbia vault from almost 20 years earlier for this Leonard Bernstein _Royal Edition_. When I first heard this recording I didn't like it because I was so used to Isaac Stern's earlier recording that he made with Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra. While the Stern/Ormandy recording is very smooth; Stern and Bernstein seem to be bit more all over the place in terms of dynamics; even so, Stern and Bernstein do a good job if we take it for what it is. While Bernstein and the NYPO give it their all to unlock the flavor with high energy, Sterns very warm tone (similar to Francescatti) is prominent and Stern's cadenza is particular nice and heart-felt.

We end with Bernstein's take on Tchaikovsky's lovely _Serenade for Strings_, and again I'm prone to make a contrast to Eugene Ormandy whose Tchaikovsky's recording are so lush and smooth. Here again, Bernstein is more passionate, more high-energy, and more swinging, so it all depends on what you like, and I like both approaches depending on the mood I'm in at the time.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert* | _Impromptus_
Paul Badura-Skoda (Conrad Graf 1826)


----------



## Kiki

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95 "Serioso"
> Quatuor Végh
> 
> In all honesty, neither the recording quality nor indeed the performances here really measure up all that well against the best cycles of recent decades, but they're compelling in their way, and interesting enough to be worth keeping. What's odd is the degree to which this set is lauded to skies by some, but to me all too much of the cycle sounds rather careful and quite plain. Yet I do enjoy their overall tone quality, despite quibbles with the recording mastering.


Is this the set recorded in 1972-74? That is the only set I have (re-issued by Naïve) but I have never dug into it. In fact I remain a newbie to these quartets. All I can say is that I like the sound produced by this group. I want something that sounds earthy and gritty, instead of warm, silky or grand; and in general I prefer "fast" but that's not a must. Any recommendation of such a set preferably with modern recorded sound? Thanks in advance for recommendation.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 2 - Carducci Quartet.*


----------



## Kiki

An exciting although orthodox 7th and a maverick, almost avant-garde 8th.

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique / John Eliot Gardiner / 2011 Live (SDG)









Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 
Danish Chamber Orchestra / Ádám Fischer / 2016 (Naxos)


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: The complete symphonies and orchestra songs (Leonard Bernstein et al, DG, 16 CDs)

CD's 8 and 9: Symphony 6 and Kindertotenlieder (Wiener Philharmoniker, Thomas Hampson). IMO this is one of the best versions of the sixth, a symphony I love. Bernstein goes for the scherzo/andante sequence by the way and includes the third hammer blow. Kindertotenlieder is my favourite Mahler song cycle (I consider Das Lied von der Erde a symphony), and the performance of Hampson is very good, but falls short of the best (like DFD).


----------



## haziz

Don't let the cheesy album cover discourage you. This recording of two superb violin concertos is excellent!

Highly recommended!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part three for this evening.

_À la manière de Borodine_ [_In the Manner of Borodin_] for piano (bet. 1912-13):
_À la manière de Chabrier_ [_In the Manner of Chabrier_] for piano (bet. 1912-13):
_Prélude_ for piano (1913):
_Le Tombeau de Couperin_ [_Couperin Memorial_] - suite for piano (1914-17):










_Deux mélodies hébraïques_ [_Two Hebrew Songs_] for voice and piano [Texts: anon. trad. Aramaic and Yiddish] (1914):
_Trois chansons_ [_Three Songs_] for unaccompanied mixed choir or voice and piano [Texts: Maurice Ravel] (1914-15):
_Ronsard à son âme_ [_Ronsard to His Soul_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Pierre de Ronsard] (bet. 1923-24):










_Alborada del gracioso_ [_Jocular Morning Song_] from _Miroirs_ for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1904-05 - arr. 1918):
Four pieces from _Le Tombeau de Couperin_ for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1914-17 - arr. 1919):










_Daphnis et Chloé_ - ballet in three parts for orchestra and occasional offstage wordless mixed choir, after the Ancient Greek romance by Longus (1909-12):
_La Valse_ - 'poème chorégraphique' for orchestra (1919-20):










_Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé_ for medium voice, piccolo, two flutes, clarinet, bass clarinet, string quartet, and piano (1913):
Piano Trio (1914):
Sonata for violin and cello (1920-22):
_Tzigane_ [_Gypsy_] - 'rhapsodie de concert' for violin and piano (1922-24):


----------



## Musicaterina

Georg Friedrich Händel: Messiah

Academy of Ancient Music
Tenebrae
Grace Davidson | Soprano
Martha McLorinan | Alto
James Gilchrist | Tenor
Matthew Brook | Bariton

conducted by Nigel Short

performed in the Elbphilharmonie in Hamburg, Germany


----------



## perempe

Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 (Concertgebouworkest & Klaus Mäkelä)
Will Concerto Budapest sound close to this one next week?


----------



## Joe B

Like others, I haven't been able to access TC to post in the last few days.

Recent listening:


----------



## Dimace

Today I bring to you an (almost) unique item: *Debussy's three sonates plus the danses sacree et profane* with mythical interpreters as* the Rampal, the Tortelier, the great Laskine* etc in its first Japan test pressing. I could say that everything is exactly as the first public (gatefold) pressing with the exception of a small sound problem in the beginning of site B. What makes this recording a treasure is the presence of the BEST artists of France by this time. Names as those I have written above plus masters like* Pasquier, Hubeau* etc, are NOT to be found in one single recording elsewhere. (1XLP, 1964, Nippon Records)


----------



## haziz

*Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*
_
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Kirill Karabits_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart Gran Partita Serenade*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> *Shostakovich, String Quartet No 2 - Carducci Quartet.*


Bloody hell, I thought that was a new album by The Pixies for a second...


----------



## haziz

* Khachaturian: Gayane (ballet highlights)*

_ Wiener Philharmoniker
Aram Khachaturian_
Recorded: 1962-03-11
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Hungarian Dances*

_ Budapest Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Bogar_
Recorded: 21-26 March 1988
Recording Venue: Italian Institute, Budapest


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert* | _Impromptus_
Elisabeth Leonsklaja


----------



## 13hm13

Khatia Buniatishvili / Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto №2; Chopin - Concerto №2


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

For some reason I couldn't access the site for almost two days, in the meantime I almost finished LICHT, only thing remaining are the last two scenes from SONNTAG










These operas were at the same time nothing like I'd expected them to be, and yet everything that I expected them to be. Some scenes are better than others, and some days function as a whole better than others. If I were to rank them only based on these first listens, then I'd say: Donnerstag, Montag, Sonntag, Mittwoch, Samstag, Dienstag, Freitag


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening.

I've been locked out of this site for 3 days so taking this opportunity to post in case it goes away again.

Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie, Jansons Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks. One of the best Alpine's I've heard. Highly recommended










Mahler Symphony No. 5 & 9 Jansons Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks










Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 Suk: Serenade. Jansons Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks. One of the best Serenades I've heard.










Bartok: The Wooden Prince (complete ballet). Alsop Bournemouth. Very well conducted and performed.










Janecek: String Quartet No. 1, 2. Martinu: SQ 3. Doric String Quartet. Frequently played here.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major
Twyla Robinson, Christine Brewer, Anna Prohaska, Janina Baechle, Mihoko Fujimora, Johan Botha, Michael Volle, Ain Anger
Lettischer Staatschor, Tölzer Knabenchor 
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

An actual improvement over Jansons' previously, very fine Mahler Eighth with the Royal Concertgebuow (recorded earlier in the same year, 2011), this is an Eighth for everyone, but especially for Mahlerians who are skeptical about this great work. There is a sublime, transcendent expressivity in this work achievable with lucidity, coherence, and power both direct yet balanced, without the need to resort to exaggeration. Mariss Jansons with his phenomenal Bavarian Radio Choir and Symphony Orchestra and terrific soloists here have achieved just that.

I do not expect I will ever hear a finer Mahler Eighth.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann* | _Davidsbündlertänze_
Wilhelm Kempff










Robert Schumann's early piano works were substantially influenced by his relationship with Clara Wieck. On September 5, 1839, Schumann wrote to his former professor: "She was practically my sole motivation for writing the Davidsbündlertänze, the Concerto, the Sonata and the Novellettes." They are an expression of his passionate love, anxieties, longings, visions, dreams and fantasies. (Wikipedia)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Bkeske

Morton Gould conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 2 & No. 3. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & The Royal Philharmonic Chorus. RCA Red Seal 1968


----------



## fluteman

Dimace said:


> Today I bring to you an (almost) unique item: *Debussy's three sonates plus the danses sacree et profane* with mythical interpreters as* the Rampal, the Tortelier, the great Laskine* etc in its first Japan test pressing. I could say that everything is exactly as the first public (gatefold) pressing with the exception of a small sound problem in the beginning of site B. What makes this recording a treasure is the presence of the BEST artists of France by this time. Names as those I have written above plus masters like* Pasquier, Hubeau* etc, are NOT to be found in one single recording elsewhere. (1XLP, 1964, Nippon Records)
> 
> View attachment 163720
> 
> 
> View attachment 163721


That is a great LP, actually a 1964 issue by Japanese Columbia of a 1962 Erato LP. Both are valuable collectibles. In addition to the Debussy trio on that LP featuring Rampal with violist Pierre Pasquier and harpist Lily Laskine, there is an earlier recording by Rampal of the Debussy trio from 1951 with Pasquier and harpist Odette Le Dentu, who I believe was Rampal's mother-in-law. I have the music on CD, but not the original LP like you, alas. I do have some other old French chamber music LPs, including this one, another fine rarity:


----------



## Bkeske

Herbert von Karajan conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10. Berliner Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon, Italian release unknown date, originally 1967


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat major, Op. 10
Boris Berman
Royal Concertgebuow Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Bkeske

Artur Rodzinski conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Special Products 1977


----------



## Rogerx

>









CD 2

SERGEI RACHMANINOV (1873-1943)
1-5 Morceaux de fantaisie, Op. 3
6 Humoresque, Op. 10 No. 5

SERGEI PROKOFIEV (1891-1953)
7-16 Ten Pieces for piano, Op. 12


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _Piano Concerto No. 3 in C Minor_
Mitsuko Uchida, Kurt Sanderling, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra










Fantastic performances of these great works.


----------



## Gothos

Disc 3


----------



## Rogerx

Crusell: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu


----------



## Gothos

Disc 2
-Gaspard de la nuit
Samson Francois piano
-Daphnis et Chloe
Claire-Marie Le Guay piano


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata D537-D573

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## perempe

13hm13 said:


> Khatia Buniatishvili / Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto №2; Chopin - Concerto №2


She will give two concerts with Concerto Budapest tomorrow, but I'm not interested as Bach and Mozart are not my cup of tea.


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: The complete symphonies and orchestra songs (Leonard Bernstein et al, DG, 16 CDs)

CD's 10 and 11: Symphony 7 (New York Philharmonic) and Rueckertlieder (Thomas Hampson, Wiener Philharmoniker). Most Mahler symphonies score 6/6 ("hors concours") on the Artrockometer, the 7th is one of four to fail to do so. Still a solid 5/6 ("essential"). Although.Hampson is good in the last song cycle (another 6/6 work), he does not reach DFD levels.


----------



## Chilham

Bach: Keyboard Concerto BWV 1052

Florian Donderer, Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Hélène Grimaud










Verdi: Otello (Highlights)

Myung-Whun Chung, Hauts-de-Seine Maîtrise, Paris Opéra-Bastille Chorus, Plácido Domingo, Cheryl Studer, Sergei Leiferkus, Ramón Vargas


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opp 106 & 111

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68*

_ Wiener Philharmoniker
James Levine_
Recorded: 1993-08
Recording Venue: Grosses Festspielhaus, Salzburg


----------



## Baxi

Antonin Dvorak
*
Symphony No.5*
Philharmonia Orchestra
Andrew Davis
1982

*"Carnival" Overture*
New York Philharmonic
Zubin Mehta
1989

*The American Flag*
Joseph Evans, tenor
Barry McDaniel, bariton
St.Hedwig's Cathedral Choir
RIAS Kammerchor
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas
1976


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms* | _Clarinet Trio, Op. 114_
Peter Schmidl | András Schiff | Günter Högner










Since the ECM recordings have come out I tend to ignore Schiff's Decca catalog. But there are some good recordings in that batch, and this is one of them.


----------



## haziz

* Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16*

_ Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Dmitri Kitayenko_
Recorded: 1990-06-30
Recording Venue: June 1990, Grieghallen, Bergen

My favorite recording of my favorite piano concerto. Andsnes' other recording with the Berlin Philharmonic and Jansons is another favorite, but this is my first love.


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Rienzi Overture; Lohengrin; Die Meistersinger; Tannhäuser

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich, Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Hans Knappertsbusch


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part four of four for this morning and early afternoon. I'll utter a silent prayer that this attempt at posting will actually work...

_L'Enfant et les sortilèges_ [_The Child and the Spells_] - operetta-ballet for eight solo voices, mixed choir, children's choir and orchestra with piano luthéal [Libretto: Colette] (1917-25):










Sonata in G for violin and piano (1923-27):
_Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera_ for wordless voice and piano, posth. arr. as _Pièce en forme de habanera_ for cello and piano by Paul Bazelaire (orig. 1907 - arr. by 1930s):










_Boléro_ for orchestra (1928):










Concerto in D for piano left-hand and orchestra (1929-30):	
Concerto in G for piano and orchestra (1929-31):










_Chansons madécasses_ [_Madagascan Songs_] - cycle of three songs for soprano, flute, cello, and piano [Texts: Evariste-Désiré Parny de Forges] (1925-26):
_Rêves_ [_Daydreams_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Léon-Paul Fargue] (1927):
_Don Quichotte à Dulcinée_ - cycle of three songs for baritone and orchestra or voice and piano [Texts: Paul Morand] (1932-33):


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas 11 & 12
Eroica Variations


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Something classic(al) after almost 6 days of Stockhausen, still opera too


----------



## haziz

* Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
_
Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Mariss Jansons_
Recorded: 2002-12-21
Recording Venue: Live Recording: 20-21 December 2002, Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Ries - Piano Concertos Volume 1

Christopher Hinterhuber (piano)

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, Uwe Grodd


----------



## Vasks

Written as a tribute to the passing of his father-in-law, Dvorak, and his wife


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann* | _Davidsbündlertänze_ 
Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: Symphonies Nos. 10-12

Basel Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD11

Preludium BWV552/1
Dritter Theil der Clavier Übung


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Harold in Italy

& other orchestral works

Lawrence Power (viola)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Manze


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Entering a relatively short Verdi journey that'll take me from Macbeth, to La traviata, to La forza del destino, to Don Carlo and, finally, Falstaff


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _The Piano Sonatas, Volume V_ | No. 17 in D Minor, Op. 31, No. 2
András Schiff


----------



## Neo Romanza

Some various selections from this fabulous 2-CD set of *Stravinsky's* solo piano works with *Oxana Shevchenko*:


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Septet Op.20


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Quatuor Végh

There are moments in the late quartets with Végh that are truly special.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Dvorak: Violin Concerto in a minor, op. 53
Romance in f minor, op. 11
*Itzhak Perlman, violin
London Philharmonic - Daniel Barenboim

I could listen to Dvorak's Romance unendingly.


----------



## Bkeske

The Gabrieli String Quartet : Britten - 'Early Chamber Music' - Temporal Variations / Phantasy In F Minor (For String Quintet) / Alla Marcia / Three Divertimenti / Two Insect Pieces / Phantasy Quartet Op. 2 (For Oboe And Strings). Unicorn-Kanchana 1983


----------



## Skakner




----------



## SearsPoncho

I figure there's about a 2% chance this goes through ("server too busy"), but as my lottery-playing friend likes to say, you have to play to win...so, here's this week's listening:

Holmboe - String Quartet #15 - Nightingale String Quartet

Holmboe - String Quartet #1 - Nightingale Quartet

Arensky - Piano Trio #1 in D minor - Trio Parnassus

Smetana - Piano Trio - Trio Parnassus

Faure - Impromptus for piano - Jean-Phillipe Collard

Beethoven - Septet - Wiener Kammerensemble

(about to push "post reply"...here goes)


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Piano Concertos No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 53, for the Left Hand and No. 5 in G major, Op. 55
Boris Berman
Royal Concertgebuow Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Merl

Borodin SQs courtesy of this fine disc. Not played either quartet in a while.


----------



## 59540

Still listening my way through all of Bach's cantatas and discovering gems I didn't know existed. In this one notice how the woodwinds and strings "change places" in the outer sections of this French overture movement:


----------



## Captainnumber36

The complete solo piano works of Satie on shuffle:

Cristina Ariagno (my favorite cycle).


----------



## Bkeske

The Allegri String Quartet : Britten - String Quartet No. 1 In D, Op. 25 & String Quartet No. 2 In C, Op. 36. London 1976


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition, Box 4 - Piano Music I (Folke Gräsbeck, BIS, 5 CDs)

CD4: More piano works from a composer who is absolutely not known for them. Some of these compositions make you wonder why not (the Ten Pieces, op.24 for instance, 40+ minutes), on the other hand, the piano version of Finlandia is far inferior to the orchestral one, and the other pieces are just about OK. Having completed 40% of the piano CD's in this edition (there is another 5 CD box after this one), I'm starting to feel that the worthwhile pieces would make up one, maximum two CD's.


----------



## Kiki

Maurice Ravel: Quatuor à cordes 
Mandelring Quartett / 2018 (Audite)

Expected grit; got sensuality instead.


----------



## Bkeske

The Allegri String Quartet : Britten - String Quartet No. 1 In D, Op. 25 & String Quartet No. 2 In C, Op. 36. London 1976


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Ein Heldenleben, Death and Transfiguration*

Karl Bohm and the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## Bkeske

Members of the Vienna Octet : Britten - Sinfonietta, Op. 1 & Hindemith - Octet (1957-58). London Treasury Series 1976


----------



## HenryPenfold

Captainnumber36 said:


> The complete solo piano works of Satie on shuffle


And hopefully on loop, also!


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Macbeth was really good, especially the first two acts. Just finished act I of La traviata from this recording.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bkeske

The Gabrieli String Quartet : Bridge - Novelletten For String Quartet / Three Idylls For String Quartet & Britten - String Quartet In D Major (1931) / Phantasy Quartet For Oboe, Violin, Viola And Violincello. London Treasury Series 1979


----------



## opus55

Johann Sebastian Bach
Sonatas and Partitas disc 1


----------



## eljr




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dallapiccola
Piccolo concerto per pianoforte e orchestra da camera
Pietro Massa (piano)
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Peter Hirsch*










Lovely work, but all of the Dallapiccola I've heard whether serial or not, has been lovely. I remember some member on another forum asking me why did I even bother listening to this composer's music and my response was "Because it's beautiful...this should be enough." It seems to me that some listeners have an extreme allergy to a composer that is outside of their comfort zone hence why so many of them are stuck with a mere handful of composers and never branch out. My interest, and more importantly, preference has always been the 19th and 20th Centuries, so interest has led me to so much incredible music simply by continuously stepping out of my comfort zone to hear something I never heard before.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Saturday

*Schoeck
String Quartet in C major, Op. 37
Minguet Quartett*










I am LOVING this piece! I might even end up repeating it when it's over, which is something I don't do often.


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _Diabelli Variations_ 
Andreas Staier












> Right away you'll notice the variety of nuances and articulations that flavor Staier's suave and steady dispatch of Variation 2's chords alternating between the hands. His flexible and buoyant response to Variation 4's Poco più vivace directive leaves Gary Cooper's relatively earthbound reading at the starting gate, while Cooper's uneventful repeated-note phrases in Variation 5 fall short of Staier's rhythmic verve. Staier nails Variation 9's often vaguely articulated accents, and shapes Variation 10's dynamic surges and fast chords so that they playfully float over the bar lines. - Classics Today, Jed Distler


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bkeske

Britten Conducts English Music For Strings. Britten conducting the English Chamber Orchestra.

Purcell - Chacony In G Minor For Strings
Elgar - Introduction And Allegro For Strings, Op. 47 
Britten - Simple Symphony For String Orchestra
Delius - Two Aquarelles
Bridge - "Sir Roger De Coverly" For String Orchestra

London 1969


----------



## Joe B

Massimo Mazzeo leading Divino Sospiro in Francisco Xavier Garcia Fajer's "The Seven Last Words of Christ" and Jose Joaquim dos Santos's "Stabat mater":


















An excellent CD in all aspects.


----------



## WVdave

Fritz Kreisler; The Complete Concerto Recordings Vol. 5
Beethoven; Violin Concerto In D, Op. 61
Mendelssohn; Violin Concerto In E Minor, Op. 64 
Naxos Historical - 8.110959, Great Violinists, CD, Compilation, Remastered, Mono, Europe, Oct 2001.


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _The Complete String Quartets_ | String Quartet No. 5 in A Major, Op. 18, No. 5
Végh Quartet (Haydn Society)


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Saturday

NP:

*Schoeck
Das holde Bescheiden, Op. 11
Ian Bostridge, Lynne Dawson
Julius Drake*

From this set -










I won't listen to this song cycle in its entirety tonight, but it certainly sounds lovely so far.


----------



## Coach G

Merl said:


> Borodin SQs courtesy of this fine disc. Not played either quartet in a while.
> 
> View attachment 163735


The Borodin _String Quartet #2_ is one of the greatest string quartets ever composed by a Russian; worthy of Tchaikovsky's _Quartet_; and even good enough to contend with the other great string quartets of the Romantic era by Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, Grieg, etc.

Not too bad for Borodin, a chemist, a part-time composer, lacking in formal training, who Tchaikovsky said in a letter to his patroness, Nadezhda von Meck: "Can't write a single measure of music without outside help."


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Also sprach Zarathustra_, Op. 30
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

This is one of my favorite works of Strauss, a piece I love and find endlessly fascinating. I'm not sure this one quite reaches my all-time favorite recordings (Karajan, Steinberg), but it is really, really good, very much in keeping with the extraordinary quality of the late career work Jansons accomplished with the BRSO. And it has plenty of sufficiently distinct details and ideas about this music to be a recording I'll be returning to.


----------



## Rogerx

Litolff: Pianotrio nr. 1 in d - nr. 2 in Es - Serenade voor viool en piano

Leonore Piano Trio: Tim Horton (piano), Benjamin Nabarro (viool), Gemma Rosefield (cello)

Opname: januari 2019, All Saints' Church, East Finchley, Londen


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## jim prideaux

have been distracted and diverted from any 'proper listening' for a few weeks......

returned last night with Boulez' recording of Mahler's 9th.

Fell asleep!

no reflection on the music......exhausted!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Nielsen - various works part one of three for this morning. Gaps of varying importance in my Nielsen collection - neither of the operas, the first two quartets, none of the chamber music featuring violin, no choral works (apart from the early _Hymnus amoris_), songs or keyboard works.

_Two Fantasies_ for oboe and piano FS8 (1889):










_Little Suite_ for strings FS6 (1888):
_Hymnus amoris_ - cantata for five soloists, mixed choir, boys choir and orchestra FS21 [Text: Axel Olrik after Carl Nielsen, transl. into Latin by Johan Ludvig Heiberg] (1896):










String Quartet no.3 in E-flat FS23 (1897-98):










Symphony no.1 in G-minor for orchestra FS16 (1890-92):
Symphony no.2 [_The Four Temperaments_] for orchestra FS29 (1901-02):
Orchestral overture to the comic opera _Maskarade_ FS39 (1904-06):


----------



## Art Rock

Roberto Sierra: Symphonies 1-3 (Frost Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Sleeper, Albany)

Roberto Sierra (1953) is a Puerto Rican composer. This CD contains his first three symphonies, for some reason in reversed order. His style varies from mildly modern to nostalgic, with occasionally an interesting injection of Caribbean sounds and rhythms. Overall, it reminded me a bit of Malcolm Arnold, without being derivative in any way. An interesting disc.










Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition, Box 4 - Piano Music I (Folke Gräsbeck, BIS, 5 CDs)

CD5: the last CD from this box. The start is a rather pleasant surprise - six Finnish folk songs arranged for piano. For the rest, I like the Ten Bagatelles and the Ten Pensées Lyriques (the Valse Triste is a wonderful piece, but sounds so much better in the orchestrated form). Overall, this is clearly the best CD in a box that did not give me a really different view on Sibelius as piano composer - for me it is still a less important part of his oeuvre. A few pieces in the lower range of 4/6 on the Artrockometer, most in 3/6, and also quite a few in 2/6. To be continued in a few weeks when it's time to tackle the second box of piano music.


----------



## Chilham

Ockeghem: Missa Prolatiomium

The Sound and the Fury










Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Renish"

Paavo Järvi, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen










Higdon: Violin Concerto

Vasily Petrenko, Hilary Hahn, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Dvořák: Piano Trios

Live from Easter Festival Aix-en-Provence

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Lahav Shani (piano) & Kian Soltani (cello)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Ries - Piano Concertos Volume 2
Christopher Hinterhuber (piano)

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, Uwe Grodd


----------



## Merl

Quite a nice recording but a bit too smooth for me. I like a little more bite in the scherzo of the 1st especially. Still both recommendable accounts (but the 1st quartet is stronger than the 2nd here).


----------



## Kiki

Leoš Janáček: 
String Quartet No. 1 'The Kreutzer Sonata' 
String Quartet No. 2 'Intimate letters'
Takács Quartet / 2014 (Hyperion)

Fantastic music!


----------



## Joe B

Starting the day with some music by J.S. Bach:


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _The Diabelli Project_ 
Rudolf Buchbinder












> When I went to the Berlin Teldec Studios in 1973 to record Beethoven's Diabelli Variations for the first time, it was a matter of course for me to also record the variations of his contemporaries. After all, their pieces were a musical walk through Beethoven's Vienna. When I resumed the cycle just three years later, some colleagues had already given me the nickname "Monsieur Diabelli". In 2007, I was very keen to contribute with a charity concert and help the Beethoven Haus in Bonn acquire autographs of this piece. A document that provides us a glimpse of Beethoven's meticulous working process: from unreadable attacks of rage to meticulous corrections. Black, green and red ink and pencils - music that Beethoven partially scratched into the paper.
> 
> And indeed to this day, the Diabelli Variations remain one of my most frequently performed pieces. My uncle, who recognized and nurtured my musical talent at an early age, noted down my performances in a black ring binder, a habit I continued out of curiosity after his death. That's how I know that I performed the Diabelli cycle in public exactly 99 times before the Beethoven anniversary in 2020. "Diabelli 2020" is therefore also a private anniversary for me and my relationship with Beethoven.
> 
> It was only natural that I would want to take up the variation cycle again in the anniversary year, as well as my favorite variations by the other 50 composers.
> 
> It was clear to me: My "Diabelli 2020" project was going to bridge the gap of time, and a new recording of the Diabelli cycle would only make sense if contemporary composers were also asked to contribute a variation on the waltz. - Rudolf Buchbinder


----------



## Rogerx

Delius: Sea Drift & Cynara

Roderick Williams (baritone)

Hallé & Hallé Choir & Hallé Youth Choir, Hallé Choir, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Joe B

Stephen Layton leading Polyphony in choral works by Arvo Part:


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Schumann - Cello Concertos

Andreas Brantelid (cello)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra,Michael Schønwandt


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Just starting


----------



## Kiki

Alexander Scriabin:
Symphony No. 3 'Le divin poème'
Le Poème de l'extase 
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra / Vasily Petrenko / 2015 (LAWO)

Divine!


----------



## Vasks

*Purcell - Overture to "The Indian Queen" (Thomas/Chandos)
Tallis - Spem in alium (Hollingworth/Decca)
Dowland - Selections from "Lachrimae" (Savall/Auvidis)
Greene - Pieces in G minor from "Lessons for the Harpsichord" (Schrader/Cedille)
Handel - Concerto Grosso, Op. 3, No. 1 (Rolla/Hungaraton)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
On an Overgrown Path
Firkušný*










This is my favorite set of Janáček's piano works. Performed authoritatively by Firkušný who, if I'm remembering correctly, studied with the composer.


----------



## Rogerx

LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN

Mass in D major, Op. 123 'Missa Solemnis'
Anna Tomowa-Sintow, soprano
Patricia Payne, mezzo-soprano
Robert Tear, tenor
Robert Lloyd, bass
John Constable, organ
London Symphony Chorus
Richard Hickox, chorus master
London Symphony Orchestra

Sir Colin Davis


----------



## perempe

Denis Kozhukhin gave a concert with his brother in Liszt Academy yesterday.
Arensky: Suite No. 2 for Two Pianos, Op. 23 ('Silhouettes')
Shostakovich: Concertino for Two Pianos, Op. 94
INTERMISSION
Stravinsky: Petrushka (arranged by the composer)

+ Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy (encore)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Henze
Whispers from Heavenly Death
Edda Moser, soprano
Berliners
Henze*










Lovely. I could see this being on a concert program of Schoenberg, Berg, K. A. Hartmann, Dallapiccola et. al.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Sunday

*Honegger
Poèmes d'Apollinaire, H 12
Brigitte Balleys, Jean-François Gardeil
Billy Eidi*










Gorgeous.


----------



## cougarjuno

Two-disc set of CPE Bach lieder. Surprisingly beautiful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Nielsen - various works part two for this afternoon.

String Quartet no.4 in F FS36 (1906 - rev. 1919):










Violin Concerto FS61 (1911):










_Canto serioso_ for horn and piano FS132 (1913):
_Serenata in vano_ for clarinet, bassoon, horn, cello and double-bass FS68 (1914):










Symphony no.3 [_Sinfonia espansiva_] for orchestra, with wordless baritone and wordless soprano in the second movement FS60 (1910-11):
Suite from the incidental music for the play _Aladdin_ by Adam Oehlenschlæger for orchestra and occasional wordless mixed choir FS89 (orig. 1918-19):










Symphony no.4 [_Det Uudslukkelige (The Inextinguishable)_] for orchestra FS76 (1914-16):


----------



## Knorf

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78
*Francis Poulenc*: Concerto for Organ, String Orchestra, and Timpani, Op. 93
Iveta Apkalna, organ 
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Quite wonderful! As typical for Jansons and the BRSO, this is immaculately detailed and virtuosically performed, featuring spectacular recorded sound with no overdubbing of the powerful Klais organ in the Philharmonie im Gasteig, München, recorded in live performances from March of 2019.

I seem to have accumulated quite a few recordings of the Organ Symphony over the years; it's a good thing I love it so much! As for this release, I will not hesitate to mention it in the same breath as Munch/Zamkochian, Eschenbach/Latry, or Dutoit/Hurford.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert* | _Klaviertrios_ 
Paul Badura-Skoda | Wolfgang Schneiderhan | Boris Pergamenschikow










*Paul Badura-Skoda* died in September, 2019 at the age of 91. This disc was coincidentally issued by Gramola just weeks before. He remained active in the concert hall into his nineties, and gave his last recital in May, 2019. I have enjoyed his work, mainly because he often played on period instruments and had a deep knowledge of the repertory of the Classical and Early Romantic periods.

On this disc his partners were not familiar with me, but show themselves to be a good match for Badura-Skoda.


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 36
Zvi Zeitlin
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Raphael Kubelík

Both the performance and recording of this masterpiece are top shelf.










Followed by:

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Quintet for Strings No. 6 in E-flat major, K. 614
Le Quatuor Talich, with Karel Řehák

Such effortless brilliance!


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony 9, Russian River, Native Leningrad (St. Petersburg State Academic Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Titov, Smolny Cathedral Chamber Choir, Northern Flowers)

There were a stack of these Northern Flowers CD's dedicated to Wartime Music in a box full of second hand CD's I bought years ago in a thrift shop. Never got around playing this particular one, because I already have the 9th in a few versions. It turns out this is a pretty good version, and the two other compositions are works for choir and orchestra, rarities worth having anyway.


----------



## Knorf

*George Crumb*: _Echoes of Time and the River:_ Four Professionals for Orchestra "Echoes II"
Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Conlin

I am saddened to learn of the passing of the great American composer George Crumb. I met him only once, but hugely enjoyed our brief chat. What a musical imagination he had!

This is one of my favorite of Crumb's works. Composed in 1967 and premiered by the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, it was awarded the Pulitzer Prize for music in 1968.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Carl Nielsen - various works part three. Not listening until tomorrow morning but I'm posting now while I've got the chance.

Three extracts for flute and viola/solo flute/flute and harp from the incidental music for _Moderen_ [_The Mother_], a celebratory gala play with a series of verses by Helge Rode FS94 (1920):
Quintet for for flute, oboe/cor anglais, clarinet, horn and bassoon FS100 (1922):










Symphony no.5 for orchestra FS97 (1921-22):
Symphony no.6 [_Sinfonia semplice (Simple Symphony)_] for orchestra FS116 (1924-25):










Flute Concerto FS119 (1926):
Clarinet Concerto FS129 (1928):


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Arnold Schönberg*: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 36
> Zvi Zeitlin
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Raphael Kubelík
> 
> Both the performance and recording of this masterpiece are top shelf.


I would say that this DG release is one of the greatest gramophone recordings of all time. It's been in my collection for over 30 years and I came late to classical music!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Casella
Cello Concerto, 58
Andrea Noferini, cello
Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma
Francesco La Vecchia*










Stunning work and performance!

Up next:

*Schoeck
Das holde Bescheiden, Op. 11
Ian Bostridge, Lynne Dawson
Julius Drake*

From this set -










I'll finish up this song cycle from yesterday.


----------



## Joe B

Markus Stenz leading the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Choir and National Youth Choir in Sir James MacMillan's "St Luke Passion":


----------



## Rogerx

Grétry, Gossec, Pieltain, Gresnick: Concertos & Symphonies concertantes

Patrick Cohën-Akenine (violin), François Poly (cello), Jan De Winne (flute), Eric Hoeprich (clarinet), Jane Gower (bassoon)

Les Agrémens, Guy van Waas


----------



## SanAntone

*Chopin* | _Complete Waltzes_ 
Ingrid Fliter


----------



## 13hm13

Karl Weigl - Symphonies Nos. 4 & 6 (Jürgen Bruns)


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart * | _Piano Sonatas_ 
Michael Endres


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Op. 35/Strauss, : Tanzsuite aus Klavierstücken von François Couperin

Paul Tortelier (cello), Max Rostal (viola)
Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Kiki

Sergei Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3 
London Philharmonic Orchestra / Vladimir Jurowski / 2015 Live (LPO)

Fluent and musical, despite occasional pulling of tempo for accentuation, but still a superb Rach 3.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Various selections from this Szymanowski lieder box set:










To those interested, don't bother looking for physical copy of it. I bought the last one on the internet. ;D

Edit: There appears to be some copies of this set still floating around, but the prices aren't reasonable at all.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work before bed:

*Lutosławski
Five Songs
Jadwiga Rappé (alto)
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Antoni Wit*










Again, I'm constantly impressed with the way Lutosławski wrote these works with voice and orchestra. Such a master of texture and color.


----------



## 89Koechel

OH, SO FINE, was Mister Hotter. I'd still disagree with Art Rock, 'bout Mr. Fischer-Dieskau. A favorite will always be ... Mister Aksel Schiotz.


----------



## 89Koechel

VERY FINE, Mister "elgars ghost" and your 17:53 post, about discovering the great works of a Danish master - Carl Nielsen! ... and you'll find some great originalities, also.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss

Strauss, R: Panathenäenzug - Symphonic etudes in form of a passacaglia, Op. 74
Strauss, R: Parergon zur Symphonia Domestica for piano (left hand) & orchestra, Op

Amma Gourari (piano)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Karl Anton Rickenbacher


----------



## 89Koechel

For what it's worth ... some Preiser LPs from the past - Friedrich Schorr, the exemplar of "Meistersinger" baritones. These are (Preiser LV) 23, then 125, then 241 ... and, finally 1308.


----------



## 89Koechel

NICE, Rogerx, 'bout some unknown Strauss! ... Two more, from here - RCA LPs - ONE is LSC-2376 - Pierre Monteux, in Stravinsky's Petrouchka ... and the SECOND side has Papa Monteux, and the Boston Symphony of it's time, at the best. Also, Morton Gould, in Beethoven's Wellington's Victory (in different, RCA guises ... issues and re-issues).


----------



## Rogerx

Kiki said:


> Sergei Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3
> London Philharmonic Orchestra / Vladimir Jurowski / 2015 Live (LPO)
> 
> Fluent and musical, despite occasional pulling of tempo for accentuation, but still a superb Rach 3.


Looks very interesting, just ordered it .


----------



## Rogerx

89Koechel said:


> NICE, Rogerx, 'bout some unknown Strauss! ... Two more, from here - RCA LPs - ONE is LSC-2376 - Pierre Monteux, in Stravinsky's Petrouchka ... and the SECOND side has Papa Monteux, and the Boston Symphony of it's time, at the best. Also, Morton Gould, in Beethoven's Wellington's Victory (in different, RCA guises ... issues and re-issues).


I will see if they in the box.


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Arpeggione sonata (viola version), Six Lieder (transcribed for viola and piano), Ich schleiche bang und still herum, Der Hirt auf dem Felsen (version with viola) (Antoine Tamestit, Sandrine Piau, Markus Hadulla, Naive)

The Arpeggione sonata is one of Schubert's most beautiful pieces of chamber music. Written for a now obsolete instrument, it is usually performed on a cello, but here is a version for viola. Tamestit makes a strong case for it. The six Lieder transcribed for viola and piano are a welcome addition, even though I prefer the originals. The CD ends with two songs for soprano, clarinet and piano, with the viola taking over the clarinet role. A wonderful disc.










Gustav Mahler: The complete symphonies and orchestra songs (Leonard Bernstein et al, DG, 16 CDs)

CD's 12 and 13: Symphony 8 and 10 Adagio (Wiener Philharmoniker). Although my appreciation of the 8th has gone up over the years, it has remained my least favourite Mahler symphony by far (still scoring a respectable 4/6 on the Artrockometer). Bernstein is one of the Mahler conductors who only recorded the Adagio of the 10th (the only movement completed and orchestrated by Mahler). A pity, but as always, I love to listen to that single movement.


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Symphony Nos. 1 & 3

Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra, Loris Tjeknavorian


----------



## Art Rock

Roberto Sierra: Symphony 4, Fandangos, Carnaval (Nashville Symphony, Giancario Guerrero, Naxos)

More Latin American infused music by Sierra. It is all not groundbreaking, but it is fun to listen to. I like the 4th symphony (2009) even better than the first three, and the two other orchestral showpieces are well worth having too.










Dmitri Shostakovich: Overture To Dressel's Der Arme Columbus, Orchestrations of cello concertos by Tishchenko and Schumann, Two Preludes orchestrated by Schnittke (Russian State Symphony Orchestra, Valeri Polyanski, Alexander Ivashkin, Chandos)

The title The Unknown Shostakovich is well chosen. An overture that is virtually unknown, his re-orchestrations of other composer's cello concertos, and two of his own preludes orchestrated by Schnittke. None of this is indispensable in any way, but for those who love Shosty, it's a nice to have.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Finishing this wonderful opera, how did I not hear this before? Up there with the best of Verdi! Romantic density and mozartian clarity


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:

* Martinů: Symphony No. 1, H. 289*
_
BBC Symphonie Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek_










* Kalinnikov, Vasily: Symphony No. 1 in G minor*

_ National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2-6 November 1994
Recording Venue: Concert Hall of Ukrainian Radio, Kiev


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Casella
La Giara, Op. 41
Riccardo Caruso, tenor
Orchestra I.C.O. Lecce
Marco Balderi*










The suite of _La Giara_ is quite good, but it's so nice hearing the complete version of it as so much great music is always left out in these suites. Excellent performance and sound quality, too.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> Earlier today:
> 
> * Martinů: Symphony No. 1, H. 289*
> _
> BBC Symphonie Orchestra
> Jiří Bělohlávek_


Thumbs up for the Martinů.  One of my favorite composers.


----------



## Vasks

*Rossini - Overture to "La gazza ladra" (Abbado/DG)
Grieg - Complete incidental music to "Sigurd Jorsalfar" (Dreier/Unicorn-Kanchana)*


----------



## SanAntone

*Mendelssohn* | _The Piano Trios_ 
Vienna Piano Trio


----------



## haziz

* Elgar: Symphony No. 1 in A flat major, Op. 55*

_ Hallé Orchestra
Mark Elder_


----------



## Vasks

Rogerx said:


>


I bought this album to have the First Symphony. This recording of the No. 3 is miles removed from Stokowski's Chicago magnificent recording.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Messe de la Pentecote

Livre D'Orgue

Hans-Ola Ericsson


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano concerto 5

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"Song of the Earth" by Rolf Gupta, an oratorio I think, which has won some prices in Norway. I found a recording of the premiere on tv.nrk.no  I read the style is spectral and neoromantic


----------



## SanAntone

*Antonín Dvořák* | _Piano Quartets, Op. 23 and 87_ 
Busch Trio | Miguel Da Silva










I enjoying a journey through the chamber music of *Antonín Dvořák* this morning.


----------



## Chilham

Barber: Violin Concerto

Leonard Slatkin, Elmar Oliveira, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra










Beethoven: Overture to Leonore No 1

Thomas Dausgaard, Swedish Chamber Orchestra

And stealing one from tomorrow:










Sibelius: Violin Concerto

Daniel Barenboim, Lisa Batiashvili, Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## Marinera

Just finished, Sarasate played by Tianwa Yang and Orquesta Sinfónica de Navarra, directed by Ernest Martínez Izquierdo

















Now, Gli Impresari from Haydn 2032 box set, disk 7. Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini

Haydn symphonies 67, 65 & 9; Mozart's Thamos, König in Egypten, KV 345


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6
ALBAN BERG (1885-1935)
1-2 Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel'
Arthur Grumiaux, violin
Concertgebouworkest

JOHANNES BRAHMS (1833-1897)
3 Tragic Overture, Op. 81
4 Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53

ZOLTÁN KODÁLY (1882-1967)
5 Psalmus Hungaricus, Op. 13
Irina Arkhipova, contralto (Alto Rhapsody)
Róbert Ilosfalvy, tenor (Psalmus Hungaricus)
Russian State Academy Choir
USSR State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 5 Theatre Music (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

Playing CD 1: King Christian II, Kuolema, and Swanwhite (early versions). The piano music box that I finished yesterday was a mixed blessing, but with the Theatre Music we come to one of Sibelius' strongest genres. All three works collected in this first CD are very good, reaching excellence in some parts (like the first movement of Kuolema (Death), which became known in a different version as Valse Triste).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Symphony No. 3, Poem of Fire*

On first hearing, this is boring. Maybe I need to put on some colored lights and incense.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Karlheinz Stockhausen conducting Haydn and Mozart concertos for Trumpet, Flute and Clarinet, with (admirably restrained!) cadenzas by Stockhausen himself.









Soloists are Stockhausen's son Markus, and his companions/partners Kathinka Pasveer and Suzanne Stephens. Nothing earth-shattering, but lovely stuff nonetheless.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 15 Hob. I:15 (1761/13)

played by the Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'*

_ London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski_
Recorded: 22 October 2008
Recording Venue: Live recording, Southbank Centre's Royal Festival Hall and Snape Maltings Concert Hall, UK


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Kiki

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 'Leningrad' 
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Mariss Jansons / 1988 (Olympia)

Very sharp, very clean, no baggage.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

_Delicious_


----------



## elgar's ghost

César Franck - various works part one of three for this afternoon.

_Fantaisie_ in C for organ op.16 (bet. 1859-62): 
_Grande Pièce Symphonique_ in F-sharp minor for organ op.17 (bet. 1859-62): 
_Prélude, Fugue et Variation_ in B-minor for organ op.18 (bet. 1859-62):
_Pastorale_ in E for organ op.19 (bet. 1859-62): 
_Prière_ in C-sharp minor for organ op.20 (bet. 1859-62):	
_Finale_ in B-flat for organ op.21 (bet. 1859-62):










Orchestral interlude from _Rédemption_ - symphonic poem for narrator, female choir, mixed choir and orchestra (1872 - rev. 1874). 
_Les Éolides_ - symphonic poem for orchestra (1875-76):










Piano Quintet in F-minor (1878-79):


----------



## haziz

* Raff: Cello Concerto No. 1 in D minor Op. 193*

_ Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)
Bamberger Symphoniker
Hans Stadlmair_


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 45 in F-sharp Minor, Hob. I:45 (1772/56)

played by the Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Art Rock

Andrzej Siewinski: Requiem (Camerata Silesia, Parnassos, Anna Szostak, Dux)

Andrzej Siewinski (active around 1726, no further info) was a Polish classical composer, and this Requiem is the only composition that survived. I don't remember buying this CD, as it is not the type of music I would normally be interested in. Probably a package deal at a thrift shop. Certainly did not play this one before. It is not bad by any means, but not exactly my cup of tea (sounds to me as if it could have been composed 100 years earlier).


----------



## Eramire156

*Charles Ives
Piano Sonata no.2 "Concord, Mass.









Gilbert Kalisz*


----------



## haziz

* Holst: The Planets, Op. 32*

_ Geoffrey Mitchell Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult_
Recorded: 1978-07-31
Recording Venue: 12 & 30 May, 4 June & 31 July 1978. Kingsway Hall London & No.1 Studio Abbey Road


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Szymanowski
Métopes, Op. 29
Anu Vehviläinen*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Piano Trio in G major
Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello)*










Haven't heard this work in quite some time. Still holds up rather well. I wouldn't say this is top-drawer Debussy, but it does show the younger composer developing some interesting ideas.

Special note: This performance was also featured in the Debussy _Complete Works_ set on Warner. Of course, I own it twice.


----------



## SanAntone

*Claudio Monteverdi* | _Madrigals_ | Book 7
La Venexiana










*La Venexiana* and *La Compagnia del Madrigale* are two groups whose recordings of both *Monteverdi* and *Gesualdo* are the ones I listen to first.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms 
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op.115
String Quintet no.2 in G major, op.111

Alban Berg Quartett 
Sabine Meyer
Hariolf Schlichtig*


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, String Quartets Op 33 Nos 4/5/6 & Op 42 - Salomon Quartet*

Copies of original instruments / strings & bows makes for an interesting sound.


----------



## Malx

This morning when I had a spare hour I stumbled across this on Qobuz the 2nd quartet is for me a bit of a find - the piece completed in 2020 could almost be by Mendelssohn had he lived into this century. Nothing here to frighten anyone who would normally struggle with 'modern' compositions - tonal, tuneful and worth a listen if you can stream (its also on Spotify).

*Maarten ter Horst, String Quartet No 2 - Helikon Quartet.*

With all respect to the youthful Helikon Quartet I wonder what a quartet such as the Artemis or Pavel Haas would make of this work.


----------



## elgar's ghost

César Franck - various works part two of three for the rest of today.

_Fantaisie_ in A for organ (1878):
_Cantabile_ in B for organ (1878):	
_Piece héroique_ in B-minor for organ (1878):










_Le Chasseur maudit_ [_The Accursed Huntsman_] - symphonic poem for orchestra (1881-82):
_Les Djinns_ - symphonic poem for piano and orchestra (1884):










_Symphonic Variations_ for piano and orchestra (1885):
Violin Sonata in A (1886):










_Prélude, Choral et Fugue_ for piano (1884):
_Prélude, Aria et Final_ for piano (1887):


----------



## Merl

Always been class recordings. I love the Kuijken's tone.


----------



## Neo Romanza

A fun side-by-side listening project I'm going to be doing with *Albéniz's Iberia*: the original piano and the orchestrated versions of *Books I, II & III* -

Now playing:

*Iberia, Book I
Miguel Baselga, piano*

*Iberia, Book I* (*orch. Enrique Fernández Arbós*)
*Cincinnati SO
López-Cobos*

From these recordings -


----------



## MusicSybarite

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Something classic(al) after *almost 6 days of Stockhausen*, still opera too


That is a stoic feat, let me tell you!


----------



## Kiki

Richard Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra 
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin / Vladimir Jurowski / 2016 (Pentatone)

It's Jurowski, so it's a bit different - subtle and musical; no sound spectacle and no
gothic grandeur.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - Symphony No. 3 from this set:










and the 3rd disc from this set:









*Reverie
The Divine Poem
Poem of Ecstasy*


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler* - Sinopoli*, Hanna Schwarz, Women's Voices Of The Philharmonia Chorus, New London Children's Choir, Philharmonia Orchestra - Symphony No. 3


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Suk - Piano Trios

The Florestan Trio


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two back-to-back *Martin* works:

*Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke
Okka von der Damerau, contralto
Philharmonia Zurich
Fabio Luisi*










*9 Préludes
Daniel Spiegelberg*


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Firebird & Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton

This is probably the highlight performance of this truly excellent cycle, which is good because it's the most important work in the box. An easy recommendation!


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: The Hyperion Schubert Edition 33 (Various singers, Graham Johnson, Hyperion)

Although not billed as a Schubertiad (due to the time of composition of these songs), it is something similar: there is an overlying theme (works he wrote between 1810 and 1814) and the songs are distributed over nine singers, all of which (I think) featured before in this series. Some songs demonstrate that Schubert was still finding his way as Lieder composer, but there are also some early indications of his brilliance. An interesting disc.


----------



## Merl

Not sure about this recording of Ras 2. It impressed a little at first but didn't move me at all on the 2nd listen. Think I'm gonna have to revisit it later.


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3, Chaconne & Four Ballades

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Jean Sibelius - Tone Poems

Herbert Von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker

Osmo Vänskä and the Lahti Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Chilham

Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1

Sir Simon Rattle, Birmingham Contemporary Music Group


----------



## HerbertNorman

Béla Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra - Zoltan Kocsis and the HNPO


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: The complete symphonies and orchestra songs (Leonard Bernstein et al, DG, 16 CDs)

CD's 15 and 16: Symphony 9 (Concertgebouw Orchestra). I skipped CD14 (Das Lied von der Erde) as I have that as a separate CD in my collection. This completes the symphonies from this box, tomorrow the CD with the Des Knaben Wunderhorn Lieder, which I moved to the final spot in the queue.


----------



## Bourdon

*Canciones Y Danzas de España *

Songs and Dances from the time of Cervantes (1547-1616)


----------



## Bourdon

*A Song for Francesca*

Traveling with the Gothic Voices


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, B9 'The Bells of Zlonice'*

_ Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ivan Anguélov_


----------



## Rogerx

Ries - Piano Concertos Volume 3
Christopher Hinterhuber (piano)

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, Uwe Grodd


----------



## haziz

* Borodin: Symphony No. 2 in B minor*
_
Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 8, 15 May 2009
Recording Venue: S. Mark Taper Foundation Auditorium-Benaroya Hall, 200 University Street, Seattle, Washington, USA


----------



## Rogerx

CD 2

ANTONIO VIVALDI (1678-1741)
Concertos for Violin, Strings and Continuo, Op. 8 Nos. 1-4
'Le quattro stagioni' (The Four Seasons)*
1951 RECORDING

Concerto in E minor for Cello, Strings and Continuo
Arranged from Cello Sonata, RV 40 by Vincent d'Indy and Paul Bazelaire

FRANÇOIS COUPERIN (1668-1733)
Pièces en Concert for Cello and Strings
Arranged by Paul Bazelaire

Reinhold Barchet, violin (1-12)
Pierre Fournier, cello (13-21)
Stuttgarter Kammerorchester
*FIRST INTERNATIONAL RELEASE ON DECCA CD


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz

Earlier today:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Finished Il trittico a while ago, great great operas


----------



## Vasks

*Rubbra - Festival Overture (Handley/Lyrita)
Britten - String Quartet #2 (Brodsky/Challenge)
Foulds - Lyra Celtica (Bickley/Warner)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've been listening to Mussorgsky recently. First Karajan's excellent late 1950s Philharmonia _Pictures at an Exhibition_ coupled to some equally good Liszt.










Then this fabulous disc of orchestral and choral works, which includes the original version of _Night on the Bare Mountain_. The sound is superb.










And finally Gergiev's Mariinsky recording of the 1872 version of _Boris Godunov_.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 5 Theatre Music (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

Played CD 2: Pelléas and Mélisande (early version) and Jedermann. The first was one of my first encounters with the music of Sibelius, albeit in the adjusted later version - it was the coupling of the two Peer Gynt suites by Grieg, and among the first dozen or so CD's I bought in 1986. Jedermann is a rarity in spite of its relatively late year of composition (1916). It is a very atmospheric score, and its neglect is stunning.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 1 & 7 - Carducci String Quartet.*

Nice.


----------



## SanAntone

*Liszt* | _6 Consolations_ 
Eric Heidsieck










Almost, but not too closely miked. Heidsieck has always been a reliable Liszt interpreter.


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Symphony 4, Monidia, Postludium (Ural Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrej Borejko, Ivan Sokolov, Megadisc)

Monodia (1965) is an early work for piano and orchestra that sounds harsher than the soundscapes Silvestrov became known for later - like Symphony 4 (1976) or Postludium (1984). The fifth is probably the best introduction to this composer, and my personal favourite remains the Silent Songs, but this CD is certainly worthwhile.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 43 in E-flat major, Hob. I:43 (1770/71)

played by the Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, String Quintet in C major D956 - Pavel Haas Quartet & Danjulo Ishizaka.*

A performance that does justice to this masterpiece of chamber music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

César Franck - various works part three of three for this afternoon after the grocery run.

_Prélude, Fugue et Variation_ in B-minor op.18 for organ, posth. arr. for piano by Harold Bauer (orig. 1859-62 - arr. by 1910):










Symphony in D-minor for orchestra (1887-88):










String Quartet in D (1889):










_Chorale no.1_ in E for organ (1890):
_Chorale no.2_ in B-minor for organ (1890):
_Chorale no.3_ in A-minor for organ (1890):


----------



## Captainnumber36

Mahler Symphony 5 - Berlin Philharmonic/Claudio Abbado.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony Nr. 67 in F-Major, Hob. I:67 (1774/75)

played by the Kammerorchester Basel conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## SixFootScowl

Kiki said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 'Leningrad'
> Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Mariss Jansons / 1988 (Olympia)
> 
> Very sharp, very clean, no baggage.


Worth it for the cover art alone!


----------



## haziz

* Balakirev: Symphony No. 1 in C major*

_ USSR State Symphony Orchestra
Evgeny Svetlanov
_


----------



## Malx

elgars ghost said:


> César Franck - various works part three of three for this afternoon after the grocery run.


I have visions of you posting your grocery list one of these weeks in error :lol:


----------



## Neo Romanza

The *Albéniz Iberia* listening project ensues...

Now playing:

*Iberia, Book II
Miguel Baselga, piano*

*Iberia, Book II* (*orch. Carlos Suriñach Enrique Fernández Arbós*)
*Cincinnati SO
López-Cobos*

From these recordings -


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 26 "La Lamentatione" in d-Minor

played by the Kammerorchester Basel conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93*
_
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons_
Recorded: 2015-04
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> I have visions of you posting your grocery list one of these weeks in error :lol:


Oh, man - that is _exactly_ the kind of senior moment that I am occasionally prone to. Luckily any grocery lists are still written in a notepad with a biro rather than typed electronically anywhere on this laptop!


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 79 in F-Major

played by the Kammerorchester Basel conducted by Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Hamlet and King Lear (City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mark Elder, Signum)

Hamlet is played here in the complete incidental music version for the 1932 theatre production, and an additional snippet from the 1854 production. King Lear is the complete incidental music version for the 1941 theatre production. By no means essential music, but good to hear.


----------



## SanAntone

*Louis Moreau Gottschalk* | _Piano Music_ 
Cecile Licad


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schulhoff
String Quartet No. 1
Petersen Quartett*










Why these two SQs from Schulhoff aren't in the string quartet repertoire is beyond me. They're both masterpieces of the genre. As vigorous and inventive as Janáček's or Bartók's SQs.


----------



## opus55

Lalo: Le Roi d'Ys


----------



## elgar's ghost

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Schulhoff
> String Quartet No. 1
> Petersen Quartett*
> 
> Why these two SQs from Schulhoff aren't in the string quartet repertoire is beyond me. They're both masterpieces of the genre. As vigorous and inventive as Janáček's or Bartók's SQs.


A fine, multifaceted, forward-looking composer for most of the time, although as his Communist sympathies hardened he seemed to embrace the idea of working within the parameters of his own take on Socialist Realism (he was hoping to move to the USSR before he lost his liberty). In terms of ability Schulhoff struck me as being one of that select band who could turn his hand to anything. I regret not pouncing on the opera _Flammen_ while prices for the Decca _'Entartete' Series_ release were still reasonable. I see that there is a more recent release of the work on Capriccio - reasonably priced but sadly no libretto in English with it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part one for the rest of today.

_Das klagende Lied_ [_Song of Lament_] - cantata for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra *** [Text: Gustav Mahler] (orig. 1878-80 - rev. 1893 and 1898):

(*** later two-part version - Mahler dropped the original part one when revising the work)










Symphony no.1 in D for orchestra (1884-88 - rev. by 1896):










Sixteen early songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler/Richard Leander/Tirso de Molina/German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (c. 1880-90):
_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ [_Songs of a Wayfarer_] - four songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler] (c. 1884-86):










Symphony no.2 for soprano, alto, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)/Friedrich Klopstock/Gustav Mahler] (1888-94):


----------



## Neo Romanza

elgars ghost said:


> A fine, multifaceted, forward-looking composer for most of the time, although as his Communist sympathies hardened he seemed to embrace the idea of working within the parameters of his own take on Socialist Realism (he was hoping to move to the USSR before he lost his liberty). In terms of ability Schulhoff struck me as being one of that select band who could turn his hand to anything. I regret not pouncing on the opera _Flammen_ while prices for the Decca _'Entartete' Series_ release were still reasonable. I see that there is a more recent release of the work on Capriccio - reasonably priced but sadly no libretto in English with it.


I pounced on _Flammen_ from that Decca series years ago.  You could probably still find it in the used market if you look hard enough. I tend to like Schulhoff's earlier output more than his later. His 1920s works are were my main interests lie --- when he was incorporating jazz into his style. It's a shame how things ended up for him. He was sent to a Nazi concentration camp, but what many people get wrong is he wasn't executed by the Nazis, but contracted tuberculosis and passed away from this disease. But we all know he would've been executed eventually as I believe he was caught just right before the Holocaust took place. Anyway, he wrote some fine music and his chamber music and solo piano works are worth looking into not just the orchestral works.


----------



## Baxi

My program for today...


----------



## 13hm13

Have this on CD only but found the Japanese LP cover most attractive ...









Zubin Mehta - Mahler : Symphony No. 3 In D Minor / LA Phil. 1978.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Szymanowski
Fantasy, Op. 14
Anu Vehviläinen*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
Erwartung, Op. 17
Sara Jakubiak, soprano
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Edward Gardner*










Listening to this performance again. This is absolutely fabulous and I'll say it again, this recording is one of the best I've heard from Chandos.


----------



## Merl

As finely as they play there's just not enough character in the Dover's Rasumovsky 2 to warrant it getting onto my more recommended recordings for my latest blog post. Don't get me wrong, it's good, but others play with less homogeneity in this particular quartet and the Auryns do much the same better on this one.


----------



## SanAntone

*Karl Amadeus Hartmann* | _Concerto funebre_ 
Rafael Kubelik












> Concerto funebre (Funereal Concerto) is a musical composition for violin soloist and string orchestra by the German composer Karl Amadeus Hartmann. Written in 1939 and substantially revised in 1959, it is by far Hartmann's best known work, especially noted for its lyrical final movement. The title is Italian.
> 
> Unlike many of his works, which the composer did not consider completed before they had been substantially reworked as part of an ongoing process after the end of World War II, he completed the Concerto funebre in a relatively short timespan, principally in autumn of 1939. Originally entitled Musik der Trauer (Music of Mourning), he retitled it after only minor revisions in 1959. It is cast in four movements:
> 
> Introduktion. Largo
> Adagio
> Allegro di molto
> Choral. Langsamer Marsch (Wikipedia)


----------



## violadude

Lately I've been listening to my composer playlists in alphabetical order (by last name). First up is Michel Van der Aa. Here's what I got so far

*Auburn for Guitar and Soundtrack (1994)* This is a really fun little piece. One of the things I've found really great about Aa's music with these first 5 pieces I've listened to is he has a great sense for pacing and momentum building. This piece starts with hypnotic guitar figures. It's not long before the guitar breaks out into violent ecstatic strumming. This is when the electronics come in, which are at times complimentary to the atmosphere of the guitar and sometimes slice through the guitar's lines like a knife. The piece builds up to a rhythmically explosive finale that both parts contribute to with a small, haunting atmospheric, and somewhat peaceful epilogue.






*Oog for Cello and Soundtrack (1995)* This piece is like a cello version of "Auburn", not that it's the same piece transcribed, but the same concept. Unlike Auburn, In this piece I get the impression that the relationship between the cello and electronics are much less complimentary and much more adversarial. Throughout the piece the electronics are continually threatening to "swallow the cello alive" so to speak. I'm reminded of the Cello Concertos by Lutoslawski or Schnittke which have a similar concept. Again the dramatic arch and buildup in this piece I think is very well done.





*In Between for Percussion ensemble and soundtrack (1997)* This one uses a percussion set that contrasts groups of high twinkling percussion (glockenspiels etc.) with groups of lower drum-like percussion (toms mostly I think but it's hard to tell sometimes). The concept is the same as the last couple pieces, there's still a slow build to an exciting climactic ending, but I somehow find this one less convincing. It feels more fragmented and less focused. Maybe it will grow on me as I keep listening. One of the expressions that really sticks out about this piece and distinguishes it from the others is the meditative, zen-like quality of the "high-percussion" sections, which brought to my mind a composer like Somei Satoh or Hosokawa in a quiet mood.

Couldn't find a link on youtube unfortunately but it's on spotify if anyone is interested.

*Caprice for solo violin (1999)* To be perfectly honest, solo instrumental is my least favorite medium in all of classical music. I love the sound of musical lines interacting and blending with each other and solo instrumental just doesn't have that as much. There are a handful of composers that I think pull off the genre really well (Bach, Hindemith, Berio) but for the most part the genre doesn't really hold my attention. So that being said, this piece was okay for what it was but I don't think I'll be coming back to it. It's 2 or 3 minutes of angry violin scrubbing and it's enjoyable enough but nothing special in my estimation at least.






*Above for ensemble and soundtrack (1999)* Oh ya, now this is what I'm talking about! Get the whole ensemble in here. This piece is written for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon, Trumpet, 2 violins, viola, cello, contrabass, a percussion ensemble and soundtrack. This is by far my favorite piece in this series of "x with soundtrack" pieces. It begins slowly with a nervous, agitated two note staccato motif, out of which grows a web of musical lines that entangle, conflict and collide throughout 3/4ths of the piece. This work, like the others, builds to an eruptive climactic moment, but the way this restless two note motif is beaten around the different sections of the ensemble gives the high point of the work an extra sense of inevitability, like rushing headfirst into your fate. The last four or so minutes of the piece is dedicated to a more eerie atmosphere in which the music winds down and comes back to its simple beginnings as a single two note motif on one instrument. The electronics in this piece are very well integrated into the music.

Since Auburn and Oog are pieces written for electronics and a single instrument, the narrative is framed as "one versus the other", whereas in this piece it's a "free for all" so to speak, with all the instruments combating against each other, and the electronic element is just another part of that.






To be continued....


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Martin
Trois danses
Heinz Holliger (oboe), Ursula Holliger (harp)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Marriner*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Another First-Listen

*Pierné
Piano Quintet, Op. 41
Christian Ivaldi (piano)
Louvigny Quartet*

From this new acquisition:










There are occasions where I believe a composer's neglect is justified, but when it comes to Pierné, I fail to understand why this is the case for his music. It's such finely crafted music that actually stays with you after the work has finished or, at least, this is the way it is whenever I hear one of his pieces.


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:
*
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Symphony No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 46*

_ Singapore Symphony Orchestra
Hoey Choo_
Recorded: 21 January 1984
Recording Venue: Victoria Memorial Hall, Singapore










* Higdon: Harp Concerto*

_ Yolanda Kondonassis (harp)
Rochester Philharmonic Orchestra
Ward Stare_


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC FOR VIOLS, LUTES AND THEORBOS
_Royal Consorts - Duets for Lute - Divisions on a Pavan_
*William Lawes*
Timothy Roberts - organ
Jacob Heringman, David Miller - lute and theorbo
Rose Consorts of Viols
_
Naxos_


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 9
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

It's something of a pity that neither _Das Lied von der Erde_ nor the Tenth Symphony are included in this set, "just" Nos. 1-9, because it is an excellent, very special cycle. I had heard others say that Jansons was a superb Mahlerian, and now for me it is well and truly confirmed.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Earlier today, desiring a couple shots of musical Red Bull, I programmed two delightful, energetic symphonies from two of my favorite "instant pick me up" composers:









*Mozart - Symphony No. 35 "Prague"*
Charles Mackerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra

I love lots of Mozart symphony recordings, but I would probably take these to the desert island. The combination of modern-orchestra weight with snappy tempi, pristine elucidation of the musical strands, and a crisp instrumental sound is absolutely winning. Only Bruno Walter is in the same elite tier for me.









*Nielsen - Symphony No. 1*
André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra

This early symphony by Nielsen doesn't get enough attention! It's more conservative than his mature work but it still has his unique voice all over it, and the third movement is a delightful reversal of expectations; more like a trio-with scherzo than a scherzo-with-trio. And, for music theory geeks, it starts in G minor but ends in C major. What?? That's a Mahlerian move than somehow works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 9
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons
> 
> It's something of a pity that neither _Das Lied von der Erde_ nor the Tenth Symphony are included in this set, "just" Nos. 1-9, because it is an excellent, very special cycle. I had heard others say that Jansons was a superb Mahlerian, and now for me it is well and truly confirmed.


Looks like a great set, Knorf.  I already owned so many recordings from this set, but I really admire Jansons repertoire choices from Mahler to Honegger to Szymanowski and everything in-between.


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> Looks like a great set, Knorf.  I already owned so many recordings from this set, but I really admire Jansons repertoire choices from Mahler to Honegger to Szymanowski and everything in-between.


I know what mean. I've avoided many big single-conductor boxes, because among my favorites I usually have enough the individual albums of the recordings I want that the big set would introduce too many redundancies to be worth it. For example, the recently released big DG Boulez box. But luckily I had barely dipped my toes into the Jansons/BRSO recordings on BR Klassik, and so it made sense as a solid acquisition. (In this case as a Xmas present from my wife, one she knew I was interested in.)


----------



## Knorf

Allegro Con Brio said:


> This early symphony [No. 1] by Nielsen doesn't get enough attention! It's more conservative than his mature work but it still has his unique voice all over it, and the third movement is a delightful reversal of expectations; more like a trio-with scherzo than a scherzo-with-trio. And, for music theory geeks, it starts in G minor but ends in C major. What?? That's a Mahlerian move than somehow works.


I agree, it's an impressive piece, not just for a First Symphony, either.

What you're describing is often called "progressive tonality," and for sure it has a strong association with Mahler and Nielsen, but it pops up earlier as well, for example Robert Schumann and Franz Lizst.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Respighi
Piano Quintet in F minor
Patrizia Prati, Quartetto di Venezia*










This performance is so much better than the other one I own on Chandos (w/ The Ambache). This performance is warmer and is played with more lyricism.


----------



## Bkeske

Alois Klíma conducts Prokofiev - Summer Day Suite, Op.65, Prague Chamber Orchestra & A Winter Camp Fire, Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra. Crossroads Mid- 60's, originally Supraphon.


----------



## pmsummer

PAVANS AND GALLIARDS
*Anthony Holborne
Thomas Robinson*
Christopher Wilson - lute soloist
Shirley Rumsey - lute duettist
_
Naxos_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Respighi
Vetrate di Chiesa
Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
John Neschling*


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1967


----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

I haven't heard Jansons doing any Tchaikovsky since his justly famous cycle with Oslo on Chandos. Will this performance live up to the expectations of that cycle, that plus all the intervening years to develop further expression, insight, and nuance?

Yep. Thumbs up.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
String Quartet in G minor
Danses sacrée et profane
Marielle Nordmann (harp), Yann Dubost (double bass)
Quatuor Debussy*


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM DES ROIS DE FRANCE
LES MELANGES
*Eustache Du Caurroy* - _1549-1609_
Doulce Mémoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - director
_
Naïve_


----------



## Bkeske

Bystrík Režucha conducts Rimsky-Korsakov - Night On Mount Triglav (Symphonic Picture) & Pan Voyevoda (Suite). Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra. Records International 1986


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
Jenůfa
Gabriela Beňačková, Anna Barová, Vilém Přibyl et. al.
Brno Janáček Opera Chorus & Orchestra
František Jílek*










Upon ripping Janáček opera recordings to my HDD drive, I was going to go with the Charles Mackerras set, but decided to go with all of these Supraphon recordings (of which Mackerras did conduct _Káťa Kabanová_ --- which was his second recording of this opera and better than the one on Decca, IMHO) that I bought at various points over the past 4-5 years. I was content with Mackerras Decca set (the bluish purple one), but I started to get curious about Supraphon's own catalog of Janáček and what they actually had that I might be interested in buying. It turns out it was a lot! Anyway, this is a superb performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)
Disc4


----------



## Rogerx

Bkeske said:


> Bernstein conducts Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1967


For me one of his most exciting recordings.


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Rogerx

JS Bach & Beyond: A Well-Tempered Conversation

Julien Libeer, Adam Laloum


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

Closing the night out with *Janáček's SQs* with the *Talich Quartet* from this recording:


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Haydn: Symphonies No. 48 'Maria Theresia' & 49 'La Passione'

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra






No. 49 is one of the less than five Haydn symphonies I really like, a pleasant surprise for me. There are still dozens of his symphonies I haven't listened to. Maybe it's worth the time to listen to them all, looking for a few more surprises.


----------



## 13hm13

Easily one of fave Mahler 3's recordings AND performances ...


----------



## Kiki

Serge Prokofiev:
Romeo and Juliet (excerpts)
Symphony No. 1
Chicago Symphony Orchestra / Georg Solti / 1982 (Decca)

Prokofiev from Solti, perhaps a rare affair, with an extra beautiful and extra huge sound; and even rarer, unfortunately, a disastrously thin and bright recording from Decca back in 1982, a time when it used to produce records of great sonic quality.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Don Carlos (Five-act French version)

Thomas Moser (tenor), Matti Salminen (bass), Edita Gruberova (soprano), Ewald Aichberger (tenor), Luigi Roni (bass), José Carreras (tenor), Piero Cappuccilli (baritone), Agnes Baltsa (mezzo-soprano), Marjon Lambriks (mezzo-soprano), Mirella Freni (soprano), Ruggero Raimondi (bass)
Wiener Staatsoper
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 06 May 1979
Recording Venue: Live recording, Herausgegeben, Wiener Staatoper, Vienna, Austria


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Nine piano sonatas and Moments Musicaux (Radu Lupu, Decca, 4 CD's)

Playing CD 1 (following the numbering of the sonatas according to Wikipedia): Piano sonata 18 in A minor (D845) and Piano sonata 20 in G major 'Fantasy' (D894). Perfect examples of his later work (2-3 years before his untimely death).


----------



## Baxi

Joan Tower
*Made in America
Tambor
Concerto for Orchestra*
Nashville Symphony
Leonard Slatkin
2006


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: The complete symphonies and orchestra songs (Leonard Bernstein et al, DG, 16 CDs)

CD 6 Des Knaben Wunderhorn Lieder (Lucia Popp, Andreas Schmidt, Concertgebouw Orchestra). The last CD from replaying the complete box (I moved it to the end of the list not to disrupt playing the symphonies). Not the most satisfactory version - I find both singers to my taste not 100% suited for this repertoire. Overall though, this is a great box.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert* | _String Quartets Nos. 10 & 13_ 
Quatuor Mosaïques


----------



## Biwa

Anton Bruckner:

Symphony in F minor "Study"

Philharmoniker Hamburg
Simone Young


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: the Katerina Ismailowa Symphony (Wiener Symphoniker, Vladimir Fedosejev, Calig)

The What? I had never heard of this until I came across this CD from 1997 years ago. It is the live performance of the world premiere of this symphony, compiled from the music of the opera Lady Macbeth from Mzensk by Benjamin Basner. It might have been less ambitious if Basner had called it a suite, but it actually works pretty well as a symphony.


----------



## Chilham

Albéniz: Iberia Part IV

Alicia de Larrocha










Mussorgsky: Kavanschina (Highlights)

Claudio Abbado, Orchestra of the Vienna State Opera










Verdi: Falstaff

Enrico Facini, Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic, Bryn Terfel, Anthony Mee, Anatolij Kotscherga


----------



## Malx

A recording I treasure largely because it reminds me of a concert I attended by the same forces (although the orchestra by that time had acquired the 'Royal' badge) which was fabulous, and thats perhaps understating it.

*Prokofiev, Symphony No 5 - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi.*


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 5 Theatre Music (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

Playing CD 3: the two works lifted in revised form from Kuolema (Valse triste and Scene with Cranes), both miniatures of outstanding quality, and the complete incidental music to The Tempest (opus 109). Vintage Sibelius.


----------



## Biwa

Hieronymus Praetorius: 
Hymnus "Christe Qui Lux"
Hymnus "Dies Absoluti"
Christ, unser Herr, zum Jordan kam
Hymnus "Te Lucis"
Magnificat Quinti Toni

Jacob Praetorius, Jr: 
Praeambulum ex d
Was kann uns kommen an für Not
Von allen Menschen abgewandt
Magnificat Tertii Toni

Joseph Kelemen, organ (Scherer-Orgel 1624 St. Stephan Tangermünde)


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff: Symphony No. 3

Vsevolod Grivnov (tenor)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski

Rachmaninov: All passes, Op. 26 No. 15
Rachmaninov: At my window, Op. 26 No.10
Rachmaninov: Christ is risen, Op.26 No. 6
Rachmaninov: How fair this spot, Op. 21 No. 7
Rachmaninov: I remember this day, Op.34, No.10
Rachmaninov: It cannot be! Op. 34 No. 7
Rachmaninov: Sleep, Op.38, No. 5
Rachmaninov: Small island, Op. 14 No. 2
Rachmaninov: Songs (14), Op. 34
Rachmaninov: Songs (15), Op. 26 
Rachmaninov: We shall rest, Op.26, No. 3
Rachmaninov: What happiness, Op. 34 No.12


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.3 for alto, female choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Friedrich Nietzsche/German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1893-96):










_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ [_The Youth's Magic Horn_] - twelve songs for soprano, baritone and orchestra [Texts: German folk sources, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano] (1892-1901):


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini in A minor, Op. 35: Books 1 & 2*
_
Julius Katchen (piano)_
Recorded: 1965-09-01
Recording Venue: Decca Studios, West Hampstead, London


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Hungarian Dances (piano)*
_
Julius Katchen (piano), Jean-Pierre Marty (piano)_
Recorded: 1964-10-12
Recording Venue: Decca Studios, West Hampstead, London


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Viola Concerto, Partita for Orchestra & Sonata for String Orchestra

James Ehnes (viola)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert* | _String Quintet in C Major, D. 956_ 
Pieter Wispelwey | Orpheus Quartet












> Where other quartets may emphasize the struggle (Takacs) or the song (Hagen) within Schubert's C major Quintet, the Orpheus, with cellist Pieter Wispelwey, focus on Schubert the dreamer in a meditative, spacious performance from which an alarmingly true presto Scherzo is a rude awakening. Gramophone


----------



## Kiki

Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 9 (1903 Edition. Ed. Löwe 1903)
Bayerisches Staatsorchester / Hans Knappertsbusch / 1958 Live (Orfeo)

The amazing Kna! Even though he played a "funny" version of Bruckner #9. Passion? It's there. Mystery? It's there. What I dislike in Bruckner performances - grandeur - there's none.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

One of the few (or only?) available recording of Kodály's complete opera Háry János, much more performed as a suite


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Choral Music

Robin Gritton (chorus conductor)

Rundfunkchor Berlin


----------



## Vasks

_Wallowing in this 64 minute, late Romantic, Impressionistic-tinged large orchestra work_


----------



## sbmonty

Richard Strauss: Don Juan, Op. 20
Herbert Blomstedt; San Francisco Symphony

I've never listened to much R. Strauss. So far hasn't really resonated with me.


----------



## Art Rock

Roberto Sierra: Concierto Caribe, Of Discoveries, Concierto Evocativo (St, Christoher Chamber Orchestra of Lithuania, Arie Lipsky, Bonia Boyd, Joanne Castelani, Michael Andriaccio, Eric Ruske, Fleur de son)

Another CD of works by Roberto Sierra (1953), a Puerto Rican composer. The Concierto Caribe (1993) is a substantial flute concerto, which deserves to be better known than it is. Of Discoveries (1992) is a concerto for two guitars and orchestra - it starts off a bit sluggish, but continues to improve, and the third movement is impressive. Concierto Evocativo (1992) is for horn and orchestra, which is pretty good. The flute concerto is the star of the show here though.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Sonata BWV 1030
Sonata BWV1035
Sonata BWV 1032

This is still my favorite recording of these sonatas and not to forget the impressive Partita.

Brüggen is a bit romanticizing at times when the music is asking for it (phrasing melody lines), which enhances the liveliness of the performance. This is in no way disturbing and does not get in the way of the performance.
No implementation of strictly applied rules, but music from the heart.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19

Daniel Barenboim (piano)
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer


----------



## Neo Romanza

Will finish this from last night:

*Janáček
Jenůfa
Gabriela Beňačková, Anna Barová, Vilém Přibyl et. al.
Brno Janáček Opera Chorus & Orchestra
František Jílek*










But first, this:

*Albéniz
La Vega from the suite Alhambra
Miguel Baselga*


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> One of the few (or only?) available recording of Kodály's complete opera Háry János, much more performed as a suite


I only own this one on Hungaroton, which is fabulous, but there is another recording and it's with István Kertész on Decca (which I haven't heard):


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Symphony 5, Exegi Monumentum (Ural Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrej Borejko, Megadisc)

The fifth (1982) is the symphony that introduced me to the world of Silvestrov, albeit in a different version (Robertson on Sony). I got the CD I'm playing now much later, also because I was interested in the coupling. Exegi Monumentum is a 1987 unnumbered symphony for baritone and orchestra. It's an apt coupling. Anyone who likes Silvestrov's 5th would most likely appreciate this work as well, with the voice adding a layer of drama.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mauricio Kagel*

This collection is one of my treasures.( I have many)


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz ;Symphonie Fantastique /Waverley Overture and Les nuits d'été.

Berlioz let his imagination run wild in his music, finding inspiration in all manner of sources, including his own turbulent personal life. His experience of powerful, unrequited love finds its expression in the emotionally charged Symphonie Fantastique, the story of an artist's 'hopeless love', complete with waltzes, witches and a hallucinogenic nightmare. There are few orchestras with the music of Berlioz more thoroughly in their blood than the LSO, and here Valery Gergiev brings to bear his opulent interpretation of this landmark piece.Featuring the acclaimed mezzo-soprano Karen Cargill, this triple header also includes Hector Berlioz' Waverley Overture and Les nuits d'été.

In about 30 minutes.


----------



## Knorf

13hm13 said:


> Easily one of fave Mahler 3's recordings AND performances ...


[Salonen/LAPO Mahler 3]

Yes, I can totally understand saying so. It's a highly underrated Mahler recording; I remember being surprised but delighted when it came out. Sadly I haven't heard it since! Dunno why I didn't pick it up. I guess I had other priorities then, but I haven't forgotten about this excellent recording.


----------



## jim prideaux

As I mentioned as few days ago my listening has really dropped off......distractions ( all negative!) causing some degree of anxiety but now approaching resolution and it is after all a sunny day up here ......

so!

Beethoven VC-Mullova, Gardiner and the ORR

Now that's a recording!

(my footy team are still junk though)


----------



## HerbertNorman

After learning of his passing I planned on listening to this one during the week.

George Crumb - Black Angels - cuarteto Latinoamericano , Carnegie Mellon Philharmonic, arranged by Juan Pablo Izquierdo

Mode Records


----------



## jim prideaux

haziz said:


>


two of Glazunov's best works in a recording that appears to have received only limited recognition......

reading though recent posts and now feel inspired again......mention of Nielsens's 1st, Prokofiev 5 and the Mackerras Mozart......


----------



## Baxi

Ned Rorem
*Symphony No.1 / 2 / 3*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
José Serebrier
2003


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: Symphonies 1 and 8 (Royal Philharmonic, Vernon Handley, Hyperion)

It must have been in the nineties that Hyperion started to record the symphonies and string quartets of English composer Robert Simpson (1921-1997). They were very well received by Gramophone magazine (my main source of information on classical music CD's at the time), and I bought a bundle of them via post order in those years. Although the term 'gritty' has been used to describe it, I do not find it difficult to get into them, and they are definitely rewarding. This CD couples the first (1951, his PhD composition) and the eighth (1981).


----------



## violadude

Lately I've been listening to my composer playlists in alphabetical order (by last name). Next on the list is the Danish composer Hans Abrahamsen. What I've listened so far:

*Wind Quintet 1 "Landscapes" (1972)* Abrahamsen's first Wind Quintet is a very short, concise piece. 3 movements total but only 7 minutes long. Abrahamsen is considered part of the "new simplicity" movement and that really comes through even in these early pieces. Much of the music here is made from repetitions of simple phrases that are built on each other in complex ways. The music here is quite stoic or phlegmatic, in fact the first two movements are literally marked "sans expression". Rather, the music brings to mind "landscapes" of tangled roots that grow out and intersect at various points. In fact, in my opinion it sounds as though the piece starts having already started, as if we've just stumbled on some natural occurrence that was already taking place before we got there. The first movement introduces us to three planes, the first one is a web of simple melodies passed between the three high woodwinds, second is a pulsating rhythmic figure that underpins harmonically dense music on top. This section sounds the most "tangled" and "blurry" The Third is made of opaque, slow moving chords that stand cold and motionless in a "landscape" much more barren than the previous two. The second movement brings us back to the "pulsating" figures, but much sharper and more energetic this time around as various instruments pass around a bouncy version of the pulsating theme in a simple but weirdly complex-sounding way. After a brief return the "opaque" landscape Abrahamsen introduces a new sound, a flurry of quick high woodwind figures. This comes off not as erratic or violent but a natural "growing out" of what has come before. The third movement is the most energetic and fun (although some people might find it annoying and I can see that). It consists of a simple and rather banal "Nursery Rhyme" sounding melody, but hocketed back and forth between the low and high woodwinds so that the melody falls on different accents for the different instruments. This builds in energy until eventually the low woodwinds drop out and the high woodwinds continue the melody but in various 2 against 3 rhythmic arrangements (or at least that's what it sounds like to me, I haven't seen a score). The low woodwinds then bring back the "flurry" landscape from movement two, but descending to the depths of the sound this time. The piece ends inconclusively, like it began, as if whatever we were listening to continues on after we left.

First movement: 



 Second Movement: 



 Third movement: 




*String Quartet 1 "10 Preludes" (1973)* As the title suggest, this first string quartet consists of 10 preludes for string quartet. It was originally written just as that, but was retroactively titled as the first string quartet after Abrahamsen wrote more. This piece I find very interesting. As you might expect, each prelude explores a different idea or concept, but there is lots of "connective tissue" between the movements, not necessarily thematic connections like one would expect but certainly many movements and moments within movements parallel each other in certain ways. The first and last prelude are connected in the sense that they are the complete opposite, the first being the most complex and avant-garde sounding (a lot of it sounding reminiscent of the Ligeti String Quartets, elements of both of them actually), the last being a literal straight up early Baroque dance type movement. In this sense, we make a journey from complex to simple throughout the duration of the piece. Prelude 5 and 8 are connected in that they both explore the concept of a pedal tone with shifting harmony that continually changes the context of that tone (an idea that is subtly foreshadowed near the end of prelude 2). Prelude 2 and 7 both begin with scrubby, agitated sixteenth note figures that are punctuated by pizzicato accents. Prelude 6 and 9 both primarily explore slow, meditative melodies in unisons and octaves. The 9th is actually entirely made up of a melody in octaves, something that is "foreshadowed" or built up to by many moments throughout the prelude where the instruments suddenly break into a unison/octave melody. Then there's the folk dance thread running through the preludes. I already mentioned the 10th prelude which has a early baroque dance suite feel whose simplicity is quite reminiscent of folk music. But then there's the 7th prelude which suddenly breaks into some sort of bizzare off-kilter English fiddling(?). I apologize I'm not intimately familiar with European folk music tradition but that's what it sounds like to me. The 4th prelude also has an air of dance music, although very relaxed/melancholic dance music. The third prelude stands out to me as having not many connective strands to the others, but it's the only one of the ten with long, breathed out lines of passion filled lyrical melody.





 (The Arditti quartet has the best recording but I can only find links for the separate movements and I don't want to post 10 different links)

*Flowersongs for three flutes (1973)* This piece was written for three flutes, but the recording I have on my playlist (which, as far as I understand, is the only recording) is played on a recorder ensemble instead, which lends a fantastic haunting sound to the atmosphere of the piece. This is one of my favorite pieces of the bunch although I don't have much to say about it. It's a piece built of repetitive and complex rhythmic and melodic patterns in a style reminiscent of the early minimalists, but rather than slowly evolve the patterns, Abrahamsen abruptly shifts them, dragging us through a variety of atmospheres throughout the piece. The atmosphere created by the combination of these patterns are is just fantastic, it's sometimes magical and mystical sounding, sometimes haunting, sometimes creepy, sometimes overwhelmingly bright and childlike (the end, in particular) and sometimes downright insane sounding (insane as in the music's "threshold of sanity" is close to breaking, I'm thinking of a passage about 3 minutes into the piece in particular). I do wonder now what it sounds like on actual flutes because I think the recorders provide an excellent timbre to the piece.






*Stratifications for orchestra (1973-75)* I have to admit, this is a piece I have not wrapped my head completely around yet, but think the pulsating theme in the first woodwind quintet (the second movement's version in particular) but expanded out into a full orchestral score. The entire score is underpinned by a basic pulse that is always there, but the sections of the orchestra are all "playing to the beat of their own drum", so to speak. There's a constant agitation, a constant sense of "tug of war" present throughout the nearly 9 minutes of the piece. This results, according to the composer's own words, in "The music (being) in a night-mare condition, where it is not getting anywhere in spite of a great dynamic display". Staying true to the "new simplicity" style all the individual parts of the orchestra are still quite simple repetitive figures, but combined together in rhythmic disunity, creates a giant, complex monstrosity of sound. Again in the composers own words, the piece reaches a resolution by "finally is liberating itself and rising 'in triumph'." This refers to the way that the piece ends by slowly disintegrating, or dissolving, into the upper registers of the orchestra. It's a pretty cool piece that is continuing to grow on me. Oh also it has an insanely intrusive (not in a bad way) part for a lion's roar.






*Canzone for solo Accordian (1978)* This is a nice little accordion piece that I quite enjoyed. As far as I can tell it's in a ternary form with the outer sections being quaint and peaceful, reminding one of small village life or something to that effect. The middle section is more agitated and reaches a climax on a fantastically powerfully sounding tremolo, similar to those used a lot by Gubaidulina, to those who know her music. It does end a bit hauntingly in a way that kind of puzzles me though. The melody at the beginning is reused for another accordion piece written much later called "Air", which is in turn, is used as the basis for the first movement of his 3rd string quartet.


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

This album received heaps of praise when it was released in 2020, from the likes of BBC Music Magazine, Fanfare, MusicWeb International, Opus Klassik. But of course not David Hurwitz; he loses his mind when conductors release recordings of repertoire they already did really well on previously. And indeed, one of the major competitors for this recording is Jansons himself, who recorded it twice previously, with Philadelphia and the Concertgebuow.

For me, the best path is not to reflexively bash it like Hurwitz does, just because it's the third release of a Shostakovich Tenth from Jansons, but rather evaluate it on its own merits. You can quibble about whether the world would have been better served by releasing other repertoire he had conducted in Munich, but the fact is he did the Tenth there, many people thought it was really good, and BR Klassik released it.

And now I'm listening to it, and indeed: it's _really_ good. Since I admit I can't help but think about the question Hurwitz raised at least a bit, I will also say I think it is different enough, and offers sufficiently novel insights, to be worthy of space on most shelves that include Shostakovich symphonies, potentially even if a previous Jansons Shostakovich Tenth is already there.

Aside from the usual well-deserved praise the BRSO gets for truly outstanding orchestral playing, and BR Klassik for another stunningly well-engineered recording, there are plenty of other things to commend. This performance is most impressive in the first and third movements, where Jansons's ability to sustain the melodic line and shape large dramatic phrases come off superbly. There is plenty of ruthless grit in the second movement, but it's a little on the slow side, and I can't get over it; that's my only negative remark. The fourth movement starts with the tremendously effective brooding atmosphere Jansons is always great at, and moves to exuberance and thrills appropriately and convincingly.

In the end, however, my list of top five favorites is probably unshaken: Shipway/Royal PO, Skrowaczewski/Hallé, Kondrashin/Moscow PO, Mravinsky/Leningrad, Karajan/Berlin. But Jansons is truly right up there!


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann* | _Piano Quartet in E-flat, Op. 47_ 
Beaux Arts Trio | Samuel Rhodes


----------



## SanAntone

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons
> 
> And now I'm listening to it, and indeed: it's _really_ good. Since I admit I can't help but think about the question Hurwitz raised at least a bit, I will also say I think it is different enough, and offers sufficiently novel insights, to be worthy of space on most shelves that include Shostakovich symphonies, potentially even if a previous Jansons Shostakovich Tenth is already there.


Since all recordings represent a snapshot of a conductor's interpretation of a work, complaining that this is the third recording is irrational. It should go without saying that a conductor will perform a symphony more often than record it, and presumably he would only consider recording a work that they've previously recorded if there was a new aspect of his interpretation not captured in an earlier recording; not to mention he will be often be doing it with difference orchestras.

I am happy you enjoyed the recording and were not put off it by one wrong-headed review.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Honegger
Concerto da camera
Heinz Holliger (oboe), Aurèle Nicolet (flute)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Marriner*










It's so nice to hear another performance of this work. The other performance I own is on Timpani with Tamayo conducting and it is very good, but so is this one!


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann* | _Piano Quintet In E Flat, Op. 44_ 
Beaux Arts Trio | Samuel Rhodes (viola) | Dolf Bettelheim (violin II)


----------



## Knorf

SanAntone said:


> Since all recordings represent a snapshot of a conductor's interpretation of a work, complaining that this is the third recording is irrational. It should go without saying that a conductor will perform a symphony more often than record it, and presumably he would only consider recording a work that they've previously recorded if there was a new aspect of his interpretation not captured in an earlier recording; not to mention he will be often be doing it with difference orchestras.


Yep. I totally agree.



> I am happy you enjoyed the recording and were not put off it by one wrong-headed review.


Hurwitz is doubtless the least reliable reviewer I can name, after all. Disregarding his opinion with justification is all too easy.


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Winterreise (Nathalie Stutzmann, Inger Södergren, Calliope)

After Fassbaender and Ludwig, this is the third CD in my collection, in which Schubert's masterpiece is sung by a woman. Contralto Nathalie Stutzmann makes a strong case for her interpretation, even though in the end it falls short compared to Fassbaender, let alone Goerne, Hotter or DFD (with Moore or Brendel). But is is worth listening to for sure.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Malipiero
String Quartet No. 2, "Stornelli e ballate"
Orpheus String Quartet*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part three for the rest of today.

Symphony no.4 for orchestra, featuring soprano in the final movement [Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1899-1901, but includes an arrangement of a song composed in 1892):










_Rückert-Lieder_ - five songs for voice and piano [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-02):










Symphony no.5 for orchestra (1901-02 - rev. 1904 and 1911):










_Kindertotenlieder_ [_Songs on the Death of Children_] - five songs for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-04):


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> Hurwitz is doubtless the least reliable reviewer I can name, after all. Disregarding his opinion with justification is all too easy.


Indeed. He's treated like royalty by so many, though, that it makes me wonder if they are actually paying attention to the garbage that is coming out of his mouth. He seriously needs to be reeled in and learn how to actually act like a decent human being.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
The Voice of the Forest, H. 243, Radio-opera in one act
Jaroslav Březina, Pavel Drešer, Zdeněk Harvánek
Prague Philharmonia
Jiří Bělohlávek*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haziz

* Copland: Quiet City*

_ Philip Smith (trumpet), Thomas Stacy (english horn)
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein_
Recorded: 1985-12-10


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> Robert Simpson: Symphonies 1 and 8 (Royal Philharmonic, Vernon Handley, Hyperion)
> 
> It must have been in the nineties that Hyperion started to record the symphonies and string quartets of English composer Robert Simpson (1921-1997). They were very well received by Gramophone magazine (my main source of information on classical music CD's at the time), and I bought a bundle of them via post order in those years. Although the term 'gritty' has been used to describe it, I do not find it difficult to get into them, and they are definitely rewarding. This CD couples the first (1951, his PhD composition) and the eighth (1981).


Great choice, two well crafted and very interesting symphonies.

Btw, Hyperion began recording and releasing Simpson's quartets and symphonies in the 1980s


----------



## Acadarchist

Lupu playing Schubert. Lovely.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-Piano Concertos 3 and 4.

Uchida, Sanderling and the BRSO


----------



## SanAntone

*Tchaikovsky* | _Piano Trio in A Minor, Op. 50_ 
Itzhak Perlman | Lynn Harrell | Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Requiem
Georg Friedrich Haas - Sieben Klangräume

Mozarteumorchester Salzburg - Ivor Bolton


----------



## Merl

A few left. This will be featuring in my final Ras 2 round up. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pierné
Violin Sonata, Op. 36
Philippe Koch (violin), Christian Ivaldi (piano)*


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82
*
_Berliner Philharmoniker
James Levine_
Recorded: 1992-11
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## pmsummer

PAVANS AND GALLIARDS
*Antony Holborne
Thomas Robinson*
Christopher Wilson - lute soloist
Shirley Rumsey - lute duettist
_
Naxos_


----------



## haziz

*Belated happy birthday maestro! Actually his 90th (!) birthday was yesterday.*

*
John Williams conducts John Williams*
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53783

_
From the Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall blurb: _
The history of film music would be different without *John Williams*. Cinema classics like Star Wars, Indiana Jones and Harry Potter are inextricably linked with his musical style. His soundtracks captivate listeners with thrilling, moving themes and a tremendous range of atmospheres and sounds. John Williams makes his debut with the Berliner Philharmoniker at this concert, conducting several of his most famous scores.

_Berliner Philharmoniker
John Williams
Bruno Delepelaire (cello)_

This concert was also released by Deutsche Grammophon as a CD.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53783


----------



## pmsummer

SIX CONCERTOS FOR FIVE FLUTES
*Joseph Bodin de Boismortier*
The Soloists of Concert Spirituel
_
Naxos_


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 35
Yefim Bronfman
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Absolutely as good as you'd expect! This is certainly among the most memorable and magical performances I've ever heard of the First Concerto. It's on a disc with the Ninth Symphony; saving that for later.


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _Complete String Quartets_ 
Quartetto Di Cremona










String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp Minor, Op. 131


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Casella
Symphony No. 2, Op. 12
BBC PO
Noseda*

From this new acquisition -


----------



## Oistrakh The King

Beethoven VC by Oistrakh!!!


----------



## Joe B

Listening to some music by Geoffrey Bush:


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _Cello Sonatas_ 
Jaroslaw Thiel | Katarzyna Drogosz










Wonderful performances on period instruments. The music really comes alive with this warmer, and more fragile sound.


----------



## pmsummer

UNAM CEYLUM
_From Sonata Violine solo 1681_
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber*
John Holloway - violin
Aloysia Assenbaum - organ
Lars Ulrik Mortensen - harpsichord
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 9 in E-flat major, Op. 70
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

As a bassoonist, I dearly love this symphony. It includes one of our biggest, most emotionally significant solo moments in all music. But I also adore the humor in it, the thumbing the nose quality, a Ninth Symphony with such cheek to have arrived after the conclusion of WWII. It gleefully thwarted the expectation of something monumental and heaped with with propaganda.

Jansons does superbly well in highlighting and characterizing the grotesquerie and ribald humor without missing the moments of real pathos, even grief, in the 2nd and 4th movements. Most conductors get one or the other right, but rarely convey both to the same quality. This, then, is a performance of distinction in that it does. And the bassoon solo is awesome! Really well done.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Fauré
La chanson d'Ève, Op. 95
Elly Ameling, Dalton Baldwin*










For me, this is still the finest set of Fauré mélodies. There's a certain magic in these performances.


----------



## Rogerx

Panocha Quartet performing; Dvorak: String Quartets Nos 6 and 7


----------



## tortkis

Haydn: Divertimentos (String Trios) Nos. 6, 7, 10, 12 & 13, Das Wiener Philharmonia Trio (Camerata)


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _Violin Sonatas_ 
Frank Peter Zimmerman | Martin Helmchen












> Highly regarded as soloists as well as chamber musicians, Frank Peter Zimmermann and Martin Helmchen are also known for an unostentatious and selfless musicianship which never obscures the music they are performing. When they started their collaboration in 2018, it was with the aim of playing and recording Beethoven's 10 violin sonatas. A series of recitals at prestigious venues and festivals was followed by the first recording sessions, which took place in September 2019, with results that can be heard on this disc. Towards the end of the 18th century, the violin sonata had become one of the most important forms of chamber music in Viennese Classicism. Admittedly, Haydn did not make a single contribution to the genre, but Mozart composed no less than 36 violin sonatas, including the early childhood pieces.
> 
> Beethoven's first pieces for violin and piano were also early, but by the time he composed his first three sonatas he was well on his way to maturity. In formal terms the Opus 12 sonatas are perhaps rooted in Mozartian ground, but they go far beyond that role model with their numerous moments of melodic and harmonic surprise, and especially the technical demands they make on the keyboard player. Published in 1798, the three sonatas quickly became very popular. Composed only a couple of years later, the A minor sonata, Op. 23, was of a more melancholic and uneasy character and never reached the same popularity as the Op. 12 set - or the sonata that followed: the famous 'Spring' Sonata included on the next instalment of this 3-disc series.
> BIS Records


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: _La Clemenza di Tito_, K. 621
Julia Varady, Anne Sofie van Otter, Catherine Robbin, Sylvia McNair, Cornelius Hauptmann, Anthony Rolfe Johnson
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

I feel that this opera is somewhat neglected, and I'm not sure I understand why. I guess it's just overshadowed by _Die Zauberflöte_.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday

*Hahn
Ô mon bel inconnu
Éléonore Pancrazi (mezzo-soprano), Olivia Doray (soprano), Véronique Gens (soprano), Carl Ghazarossian (tenor), Thomas Dolié (baritone), Jean-Christophe Lanièce (baritone), Yoann Dubruque (baritone)
Orchestre National Avignon-Provence
Samuel Jean*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Don Giovanni & Die Entführung for Wind Ensemble +Rossini
Overtures (Il barbiere di Siviglia & L'italiana in Algeri)

Netherlands Wind Ensemble


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: The Hyperion Schubert Edition 34 (Various, Graham Johnston, Hyperion)

Another Schubertiad, involving fifteen different singers and the London Schubert Chorale, with Lieder taken from the period 1817-1821. Some delightful rarities (like the Vocalise Sing-übungen D619) among the somewhat better known songs, and all in all, one of my favourite Schubertiad CD's in this project.


----------



## Gothos

...............


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Don Quixote, Op. 35

Ulrich Koch (viola) & Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night and I ended up playing it twice in a row:

*Delius
In a Summer Garden
Hallé Orchestra
Barbirolli*










I have the Japanese remaster of this set, but it sounds bit too harsh to my ears, so I went back to my older EMI issue (remastered in 1994). Now this is more like it! _In a Summer Garden_ must be counted as among my favorite works from Delius.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, , Fritz Reiner,


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 5 Theatre Music (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

Playing CD 4: Belshazzar's Feast (first version), King Christian II (final version), Swanwhite (final version), and two short pieces. Belshazzar's Feast is very different from the final version I have been listening to before (from CD); these types of comparisons are among the strong points of these boxes.


----------



## Rogerx

*Mary Violet Leontyne Price born February 10, 1927*



Verdi: Aida

Leontyne Price (Aida), Jon Vickers (Radamès), Rita Gorr (Amneris), Robert Merrill (Amonasro), Plinio Clabassi (Il Re di Egitto), Giorgio Tozzi (Ramfis), Franco Ricciardi (Un Messaggero), Mietta Sighiele (Una Sacerdotessa)

Orchestra del Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Baxi

Alban Berg
*Wozzeck*
Wiener Philharmoniker
Christoph von Dohnányi
1979


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: Symphonies 3 and 5 (Royal Philharmonic, Vernon Handley)

It beats me why these symphonies are not better known. Both the third (1962) and the fifth (1972) are highly accomplished symphonies, and a treat to listen to.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part four either side of a nice hour and a half walking in the sunshine.

Symphony no.6 in A-minor for orchestra (1903-04 - rev. 1906):










Symphony no.7 for orchestra (1904-06 - rev. up until 1908):


----------



## Art Rock

Friedrich Silcher: Overtures, Divertissement, Choral Works etc (Radio-Sinfonieorchestrer Stuttgart, Uros Lajovic, Rupert Huber, Suedunk-Chor, Robert Dohn, Susan Wenckus, Carus Classics)

Friedrich Silcher (1789-1860) was a German composer, mainly known for his Lieder (songs), and an important Volkslied collector. This CD has an intelligent programme, with two of his orchestral overtures as bookends, and 18 folksong inspired choir works with two intermittent works, a variation on a folk song for piano, and a divertissement for flute and piano on a theme from Weber's Freischutz. This is good entertainment from a composer that we hardly talk about.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 31

Mozart Symphonies Nos. 39, 40, 41 "Jupiter"
Berliner Philharmonik

Karl Böhm


----------



## Marinera

Sarasate - Music for Violin and Piano, volume 1

Tianwa Yang - violin, Markus Hadulla - piano









from this boxed set


----------



## haziz

* Weinberg: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 10*
_
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Thord Svedlund_

I am not as familiar with Weinberg's music as much as I probably should be.


----------



## Rogerx

Leontyne Price Sings Barber

Leontyne Price (soprano), Samuel Barber (piano)

Barber: Antony & Cleopatra
Barber: Four Songs, Op. 13, No. 4 (Nocturne)
Barber: Give me my robe (from Antony and Cleopatra)
Barber: Give Me Some Music (from Antony and Cleopatra, Op. 40)
Barber: Hermit Songs, Op. 29
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
Barber: Nocturne, Op. 33
Barber: Nuvoletta, Op. 25
Barber: Sleep Now
Barber: The Daisies


----------



## haziz

* Mahler: Symphony No. 4*

_ Judith Raskin (soprano)
Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell_

I like some of Mahler's symphonies, but he ranks far lower in my list of favorites than he does for many on this forum and for the public at large. The fourth symphony was probably my first introduction to his music in the early 1990s, and this recording remains my favorite recording of this symphony. I know this is probably his shortest symphony, but listening to it again today, I do wish he had cut it in half!


----------



## Art Rock

Roberto Sierra: Saxophones concerto, Caribbean rhapsody (Sinfnoia Varosvia Orchestra, Giancarlo Guerrero, James Carter , Regina Carter, Akua Dixon String Quintet, Universal)

More Caribbean infused compositions by Sierra. The rhapsody for saxophones, violin and string quintet is a fun piece. The saxophones concerto (one player, two instruments) is a bit lightweight to my taste. The CD also features two short interludes for saxophone solo, composed in an improvisational style by the player James Carter. An entertaining CD, but not as good overall as the symphonies or the flute concerto.


----------



## SanAntone

"For me, as both pianist and artistic director, the interpretation of classical works is something of a bridge connecting the present to the past. Although the sheet music remains the same our present is always evolving, and with it our view of the past. Every generation must ask itself anew how to approach a giant like Beethoven. What interests us in his music? If we find something in his works that our predecessors did not is it because it was of no interest to them, or did they simply overlook it? In the end, our performances surely express more about our own time than they do about Beethoven and his era… but isn't it always that way with history? Doesn't every generation require a new narrative of the past; doesn't each generation have its own view of Napoleon, of Bismarck-or of Beethoven? Isn't history always, in part, the ordering of the present in view of the past?"

- The Last Waltz: 33 Stories About Beethoven, Diabelli and Piano Playing by Rudolf Buchbinder


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Just finished this: a great, ultra dense, ultra charged, wagnerian opera by Langgaard, that, due to its structure, is also a direct descendent of the most symbolist Wagner










And now, Mahler 5 played by Sinopoli, a conductor that I like very much, but whose Mahler have not listened to yet


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Symphony No.40 & 41


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 6

Modigliani Quarte


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Two violin concertos premiered in '85


----------



## marlow

Van Cliburn in good form here


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3/ Saint-Saëns: Symphonie en fa Urbs Roma

Thierry Escaich (organ), Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony 7 'Leningrad' 
Gustav Mahler: Symphony 4
(Leningrad State Symphony Orchestra, USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Karl Eliasberg, Natalya Rozhdestvenskaya, Unidentified Russian label, 2CD's)

This is a peculiar double CD that I found years ago in a thrift shop - coupling my favourite Shostakovich and Mahler symphonies. The Leningrad (by the Leningrad orchestra) is a live recording from 1964, and some allowances need to be made for general sound quality and especially audience noise. That said, this is an impressive version. Mahler's fourth (by the USSR orchestra) is a live recording from 1954, long before the Mahler renaissance (and with a better behaved audience). The sound is thin, but listenable. The soprano is very suited for this work, albeit with a bit of an accent.The overall performance sounds a bit rushed at places and is indeed shorter than average. But is is interesting to hear such an early version.

To my shame, I had never heard of Karl Eliasberg. From wiki: "When Eliasberg was asked to conduct the Leningrad première of the 7th, only 15 members of the orchestra were still available; the others had either starved to death or left to fight the enemy. The concert was given on 9 August 1942 in the Leningrad Bolshoy Philharmonic Hall under the baton of Eliasberg, the second conductor with any people who could be gathered from the main orchestra, the reserve orchestra and military bands, and was heard over the radio and lifted the spirits of the survivors.....Between 1945 and 1975 Eliasberg headlined in Leningrad only 3 more times - each of them the Seventh Symphony, each of them with the reserve orchestra. In 1961 he conducted the 1st movement only. In 1964, there was a reunion of Eliasberg and 22 of the original musicians before a performance in Shostakovich's presence 27 January 1964 was the first time they had been together in 22 years. The survivors played in their same seats. "


----------



## Baxi

Franz Schmidt 
*Symphony No.3
Chaconne*
Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Vassily Sinaisky
2008/09

Paavo Järvi (DG) is my favourite Schmidt set, but Sinaisky on Naxos is not bad at all ...:clap:


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Beethoven - Overture to "Egmont" (Szell/Columbia)
Beethoven - Symphony #7 (Walter/Columbia)*


----------



## marlow

Vaughan Williams - original score


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 & Schumann: String Quartet No. 2

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Kiki

Art Rock said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony 7 'Leningrad'
> Gustav Mahler: Symphony 4
> (Leningrad State Symphony Orchestra, USSR State Symphony Orchestra, Karl Eliasberg, Natalya Rozhdestvenskaya, Unidentified Russian label, 2CD's)
> 
> This is a peculiar double CD that I found years ago in a thrift shop - coupling my favourite Shostakovich and Mahler symphonies. The Leningrad (by the Leningrad orchestra) is a live recording from 1964, and some allowances need to be made for general sound quality and especially audience noise. That said, this is an impressive version. Mahler's fourth (by the USSR orchestra) is a live recording from 1954, long before the Mahler renaissance (and with a better behaved audience). The sound is thin, but listenable. The soprano is very suited for this work, albeit with a bit of an accent.The overall performance sounds a bit rushed at places and is indeed shorter than average. But is is interesting to hear such an early version.
> 
> To my shame, I had never heard of Karl Eliasberg. From wiki: "When Eliasberg was asked to conduct the Leningrad première of the 7th, only 15 members of the orchestra were still available; the others had either starved to death or left to fight the enemy. The concert was given on 9 August 1942 in the Leningrad Bolshoy Philharmonic Hall under the baton of Eliasberg, the second conductor with any people who could be gathered from the main orchestra, the reserve orchestra and military bands, and was heard over the radio and lifted the spirits of the survivors.....Between 1945 and 1975 Eliasberg headlined in Leningrad only 3 more times - each of them the Seventh Symphony, each of them with the reserve orchestra. In 1961 he conducted the 1st movement only. In 1964, there was a reunion of Eliasberg and 22 of the original musicians before a performance in Shostakovich's presence 27 January 1964 was the first time they had been together in 22 years. The survivors played in their same seats. "


My goodness, the documentary and historical values of this Shostakovich #7 Leningrad premiere is treasure!

Just a weird thought: I wonder if the hour-long ovation was preserved on tapes. If so, it could have been a great selling point (OK, a gimmicky one) to transfer the whole ovation onto disc. Alright, a whole CD containing badly recorded applause is not exactly nice listening. Perhaps a single blu-ray then, that is long enough to accommodate the whole symphony plus applause. Oh, sell it in hi-res as well since it's blu-ray. Sounds great, doesn't it? (No, it doesn't really.)


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 & _Die Große Fuge_, Op. 133
Quatuor Végh


----------



## Rogerx

The Orchestre symphonique de Montréal and Susanna Mälkki: Debussy, Schubert, Wagner

Program

Claude Debussy (1862 - 1918)
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune

Franz Schubert (1797 - 1728)
Symphony no. 8, D 759 in B minor 'Unfinished'

Richard Wagner (1813 - 1883)
Siegfried-Idyll, WWV 103
Just one hour away.


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Nine piano sonatas and Moments Musicaux (Radu Lupu, Decca, 4 CD's)

Playing CD 2 (following the numbering of the sonatas according to Wikipedia): Piano sonata 6 in A flat major (D557), Scherzos D593, Moments Musicaux (D780) and Piano sonata 21 in C minor (D958). The sixth sonata is a short joyous piece, the two scherzos also date back to 1817. Moments Musicaux and Piano sonata 21 are of course among his major works for the instrument, and personal favourites of mine.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Towards the end of his life, Schnittke wrote 3 operas (between '91 and '94).

Just finished this one, a very trippy opera (very russian but very alien in its russianness too)






And will now listen to:






Both conducted by Rostropovich albeit with different forces. Unfortunately I haven't found available recordings on Spotify or YT of the third opera based on the Faust story.


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner - Concertgebouw-Orchester Amsterdam, Eduard van Beinum - Sinfonie Nr. 8 C-moll (1955)
Orig. Label:	ETERNA - 8 25 198-199

Released on CD by Philips, MHS, etc.


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> Franz Schubert: Nine piano sonatas and Moments Musicaux (Radu Lupu, Decca, 4 CD's)
> 
> Playing CD 2 (following the numbering of the sonatas according to Wikipedia): Piano sonata 6 in A flat major (D557), Scherzos D593, Moments Musicaux (D780) and Piano sonata 21 in C minor (D958). The sixth sonata is a short joyous piece, the two scherzos also date back to 1817. Moments Musicaux and Piano sonata 21 are of course among his major works for the instrument, and personal favourites of mine.


I also listened to this recording recently, mainly because of _Moments Musicaux_.

I had just seen a documentary of a master class taught by *András Schiff* of three of these pieces and it was fascinating. Prior to that I had not known the work, but after listening to Schiff's meticulous concern for details in the music it opened it up to me and gave me a path into this work, as well as Schubert's writing in general.

I thought Radu Lupu did a good job.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, String Quarter No. 3*

Nicely done by the Artis Quartet. I noticed they're in their 42nd year as a quartet.

Back when this came out, I was able to correspond with their cellist, Othmar Muller, and he taught me how to listen to Anton Webern. He was a very nice man. (Is that name dropping or just sharing a memory?)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Béla Bartók - String Quartets 
Hagen Quartet
DG - 2000

Tonight I 'll make time for the first three!


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert* | _Erlkönig_ 
Matthias Goerne | Andreas Haefliger


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> And will now listen to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gesualdo was white hot intensity. Really great, maybe one of the better works by Schnittke.

A new work now, Chin's 2nd Violin Concerto, premiered just a few weeks ago


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two back-to-back fairy ballets:

*Schmitt
Le petit elfe ferme-l'oeil, Op. 73
Aline Martin, mezzo-soprano
Lorraine National Orchestra
Jacques Mercier*










*Stravinsky
Le Baiser de la fée
LSO
Craft*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Colin Roche - Roman au miroir
Etudes pour voix partées


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorak 
Cello Concerto in B minor 

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky 
Variations on a Rocco Theme, op.33









Leonard Rose

Eugene Ormandy 
The Philadelphia Orchestra

Recorded 24 November 1963
15 November 1962*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Clara Iannotta - Earthing
Jack quartet


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Mahler for the 2nd time today:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Thread duty -

*Debussy
Six épigraphes antiques, L. 131
Alain Planès*

From this reissued set that released in Debussy's anniversary of his passing, 2018 -










This is very good, indeed. The interpretation seems rather thoughtful and is played with such sensitivity of the line, but also keeping the flow of the music from getting bogged down. Enjoyable.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphonie nr. 7
Orchestre des Champs-Elysées - Philippe Herreweghe
SACD


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Pour le piano, L. 95
Alain Planès*

From this set -


----------



## haziz

* Weinberg: Symphony No. 2 for string orchestra, Op. 30*

_Kremerata Baltica
Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla_
Recorded: 2018-12-09
Recording Venue: Vilniaus Plokštelių Studija, Vilnius


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Shéhérazade
Christiane Karg, soprano
Bamberger Symphoniker
David Afkham*










First-rate performance! Karg's voice is exquisite and the accompaniment from Afkham and the Bambergers is gorgeous.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

I can't find a picture. This is Bruno Walter and the New York Phil from 1945 on the Grammofono 2000 label. The sound isn't bad, and the interpretation is Viennese-enhanced, with a light, dance-like feel. Well, I'm only ending the first movement, so that's how it is so far.


----------



## haziz

* Moeran: Cello Concerto, R. 89*

_ Raphael Wallfisch (cello)
Bournemouth Sinfonietta
Norman Del Mar_


----------



## haziz

* Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches Op. 10, Suites I & II*

_ National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Arthur Fagen_
Recorded: 15-18 June 1995
Recording Venue: Concert Hall of the Ukrainian Radio, Kiev


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Le Livre de Baudelaire (Orch. J. Adams)
Christiane Karg, soprano
Bamberger Symphoniker
David Afkham*










This is the best work John Adams has done --- an orchestration of four songs from Debussy's _Cinq poèmes de Charles Baudelaire_. Again, the performances are lovingly done --- so alluring.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Since I missed the birthday boy's special day yesterday, I'll celebrate albeit belatedly...

Two back-to-back *Berg* works:

*Violinkonzert „Zur Erinnerung an einen Engel"
Isabelle Faust, violin
Orchestra Mozart
Abbado*










*Lyrische Suite
Schoenberg Quartet*


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler* | _Das Lied von der Erde_ 
Dame Janet Baker | James King | Concertgebouworkest | Bernard Haitink


----------



## Joe B

My 'comfort food' for the evening:








*A Drop in The Ocean*








*Miserere*


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Ein Heldenleben_, Op. 40
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Jansons and the Bavarians bring some extra detail and nuance to this score beyond what I'm used to hearing. For example, in the first section, there's a sense of sensitivity and humanity beyond just the expected, swinging _braggadocio_. I've not heard it quite like that before, but I like it. There's plenty of venom and spite from the critics; no mercy to the satire there... But the Hero's Companion is allowed a full range of expression. It's very touching, as it should be, and it just gets better from there.

Anyway, Jansons is good at highlighting little details here and there that give this work more philosophical heft than is usually thought of or acknowledged. It that sense, the performance reminds me most of Karajan, my favorite Strauss conductor, who similarly heard and brought out more depth to this score than its detractors allowed was there. It's also no mere orchestral showpiece; I mean, it is that, but not _just_ that. Good on Jansons and orchestra for noticing and putting so much detail, caring, thought, and passion into this.

In short, this is a superb _Ein Heldenleben_!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 103 in E flat major 'Drum Roll'/Haydn: Symphony No. 104 in D major 'London'

Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati
Recorded: 1972-11-27
Recording Venue: St.Bonifatius Kirche, Mar


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Scriabin
Fantaisie, Op. 28
Hamelin*


----------



## 13hm13

Beinum - Decca Recordings 1948-1953 - Box Set 5CDs
CD 4:

Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam, Eduard van Beinum

Franz Schubert (1797 - 1828)
Rosamunde, D.797 Overture (Die Zauberharfe, D.644)
Symphony No.4 in C Minor, D.417 - "Tragic"


----------



## opus55

Krzysztof Penderecki: Symphonies 1 and 5
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra | Antoni Wit


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Symphony In D Minor For Full /Strauss, R: Symphony In D Minor For Full

Frühe Sinfonien

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Karl Anton Rickenbacher


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two 2nd *Cello Concertos* of great contrasts:

*Saint-Saëns
Cello Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 119
Steven Isserlis, cello
NDR Sinfonieorchester
Christoph Eschenbach*










*Ginastera
Cello Concerto No. 2, Op. 50
Aurora Nátola-Ginastera, cello
Orquesta Sinfónica de Castilla y León
Max Bragado Darman*


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op.59
Takács Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Sonatas for Piano and Violin

Lars Vogt (piano) & Christian Tetzlaff (violin)


----------



## Neo Romanza

A short one to end tonight's listening session:

*Stravinsky
Three Pieces for String Quartet
Orpheus*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV202 'Weichet Nur, betrübte Schatten' (Wedding Cantata), etc.

Edith Mathis (soprano) Lucia Pop ( Soprano)

Berlin Chamber Orchestra, Peter Schreier


----------



## Art Rock

Friedrich Silcher: Lieder (Cornelius Hauptmann, Klaus Melber, Carus)

The Lieder by Friedrich Silcher are the main reason he has not been completely forgotten. They are far from being masterpieces, but I would rate them at the same level as say Carl Loewe.

ETA next:










Robert Sierra: Symphony 3, Beyond the silence of sorrow, Boriken, El Baile (Puerto Rico Symphony Orchestra, Maximiano Valdes, Martha Guth, Naxos)

The third symphony 'La Salsa' (which I also have on an Albany CD) is fun, but a bit long for its lightweight material. Boriken and El Baile are more interesting in their integration of Latin sounds and rhythms in the orchestral palette without overdoing it. The orchestral song cycle Beyond the Silence of Sorrow is easily the best piece on this CD though.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 3 Beethoven

Symphonies Nos. 3 "Eroica" & 8

Wiener Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler part five of five for most of today. Running short on data until my new top-up in three days so I'm doing two posts in one hit.

Symphony no.8 in E-flat for three sopranos, two altos, tenor, baritone, bass, two mixed choirs, children's choir, organ and orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe/Medieval Latin hymn attrib. to Rabanus Maurus (1906-07):










_Das Lied von der Erde_ [_Song of the Earth_] for tenor, alto and orchestra [Texts: Ancient Chinese poetry by Li Tai Po, Qi Qian, Haoran Meng and Wei Wang, transl. by Hans Bethge. Some additional text by Gustav Mahler] (1908-09):










Symphony no.9 for orchestra (1909-10):










Symphony no.10 for orchestra - Rudolf Barshai version from 2000 (orig. 1910 inc.):


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47*

_ Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Kurt Sanderling_
Recorded: March 1982
Recording Venue: Christuskirche-Berlin, Berlin, Germany


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Haydn: Symphony No. 103 in E flat major 'Drum Roll'/Haydn: Symphony No. 104 in D major 'London'
> 
> Philharmonia Hungarica
> Antal Dorati
> Recorded: 1972-11-27
> Recording Venue: St.Bonifatius Kirche, Mar


Hopefully I will have the Haydn/Marriner box tomorrow


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*

_ Berliner Symphoniker
Kurt Sanderling_


----------



## Kiki

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 2
Orchestre Wiener Akademie / Martin Haselböck / 2014 Live (Alpha)

Weighty with an addictive sound.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

English Suites 1-2 & 3


----------



## SanAntone

*Louis Moreau Gottschalk* | _A Night in the Topics_ - The Last Hope, Op. 16
Steven Mayer










Subtitled "a religious meditation" the program sets the scene in an aristocratic Cuban parlor or drawing room, with "the Señora" on her sickbed and Gottschalk at the piano.


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36*
_
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Kurt Sanderling_
Recorded: 1956-07-01
Recording Venue: Vienna, Konzerthaus, Grosser Saal


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Giving this highly praised recording a try


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1, Op. 25 'Classical Symphony'; Britten: Simple Symphony, Op. 4; Bizet: Symphony in C; Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12

Gil Shaham (violin)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93*

_ Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Kurt Sanderling_


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1, Op. 25 'Classical Symphony'; Britten: Simple Symphony, Op. 4; Bizet: Symphony in C; Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
> 
> Gil Shaham (violin)
> 
> Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


I trust it's safe to start posting here again without rebuff from the server?


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I rust it's safe to start posting here again without rebuff from the server?


Almost all is oaky alone the research function is out till later .


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: 15 Lieder

Christa Ludwig, Geoffrey Parsons, Gervase de Peyer, Gerald Moore

Schubert: An die Musik D547
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D965 (Von Chezy / Muller)
Schubert: Der Musensohn, D764 (Goethe)
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
Schubert: Die Allmacht, D852
Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
Schubert: Fischerweise, D881 (Schlechta)
Schubert: Frühlingsglaube, D686
Schubert: Ganymed, D544 (Goethe)
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
Schubert: Lachen und Weinen, D777
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D343


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Friday

*Schmitt
Suite sans esprit de suite, Op. 89
BBC NOW
Fischer*


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36*

_ Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Kurt Sanderling_
Recorded: 1956-06
Recording Venue: Grossersaal, Konzerthaus, Vienna (Wien)

I guess I am turning today into a Kurt Sanderling marathon.


----------



## Marinera

Sarasate - Music for Violin and Piano, vol. 2

Tianwa Yang - violin, Markus Hadulla - piano


----------



## Kiki

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 1
Britten Sinfonia / Thomas Adès / 2017 (Signum)

Like playing with a big fluffy doggy...


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Osmo Vänskä's excellent 2014 recording of Lemminkäinen with the Lahti Symphony Orchestra.









He made an earlier one with Lahti, but this is by most accounts the better of the two. I agree!


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Violin Sonatas CD 1


----------



## Vasks

_Brass ensemble works on vinyl_

*Husa - Overture to "Divertimento for Brass Quintet" (Iowa Qnt/Univ. of Iowa Press)
R. Strauss - Festmusik der Stadt Wien (Locke Consort/Chandos)
Poulenc - Sonata for Brass Trio (American Br. Qnt members/Desto)
Tcherepnin - Brass Quintet (Annapolis Br. Qnt/Crystal)
Riegger - Music for Brass Choir (Barnett/CRI)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Casella
Concerto for Piano, Timpani, Percussion and Strings, Op. 69
Orchestra Regionale della Toscana
Daniele Rustioni*

From this new acquisition -










Fans of Bartók, Martinů, early Lutosławski et. al. will love this work I imagine. I'm certainly digging it!


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Schmitt: Piano Concertos

Vincent Larderet (piano)

OSE Symphonic Orchestra, Daniel Kawka


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Schulhoff works for string chamber ensemble. The String Sextet and the String Quartet no. 1 are masterpieces


----------



## Malx

Earlier today:

*Wagner, Der fliegende Holländer (Act I) - Werner Krenn (tenor), Isola Jones (mezzo-soprano), René Kollo (tenor), Norman Bailey (bass-baritone), Janis Martin (soprano), Martti Talvela (bass), Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti.*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Janáček's Glagolitic Mass in its original version + Kodály's Psalmus hungaricus


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

This Schubert music from Rosamunde incidental music has always appealed to me strongly and evokes a world where I can wander away dreamily.
This performance under Karl Münchinger is first class and recorded at the famous Sofiensaal in Vienna with its recognizable acoustics that give it extra shine and a certain personality that I miss in many modern recordings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ives, Holidays Symphony*

I'm reading Jan Swafford's book on Ives, which is well written and consistently interesting. I'm also gaining a better understand of what Ives is doing.


----------



## Rogerx

Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## D Smith

I guess it's safe to post here again. I'm so far behind I won't bother catching up. Here's some recent listening from the past few days. All excellent for the most part.

Mahler: Symphony No. 3. Jansons, Oslo. I came to appreciate the third fairly late but might have earlier had I heard this performance. Really excellent and recommended. Love the brass and horns of the Oslo.










Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra, Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3; A Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4. Jansons, Bavaria. Excellent performances of the Lutoslawski and Szymanowski. I found the A. Tchaikovsky very weird and not to my taste.










Beethoven: String Quartets. Belcea Quartet. I listened to quite a few from one of my favourite sets.










Liszt: Etudes D'Exécution Transcendante. Alice Sara Ott










Shostakovich: Cello Concertos 1 & 2. Alisa Weilerstein; Pablo Heras-Casado: Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kiki

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky / 1982 Live (Altus)

Razor-sharp efficiency!


----------



## eljr

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Bror Magnus Tødenes (tenor)

Choir of Collegiûm Mûsicûm, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Edvard Grieg Kor, Royal Northern College of Music Choir, Eikanger-Bjørsvik Musikklag, Musicians from the Bergen Philharmonic Youth Orchestra & Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner

[Gardner] has the measure of this work - of its pacing, its contrasts and, not least, of its idiosyncrasies. Among my favourite moments here is the momentous hush before the final 'mors stupebit'…Achieving... - BBC Music Magazine, January 2019, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 5th Oct 2018
Catalogue No: CHSA5219
Label: Chandos
Length: 80 minutes


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

After Kodály, more things from Hungary. *Bartók's Complete Mikrokosmos*


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'*
_
West German Radio Symphony Orchestra
Kurt Sanderling_
Recorded: October 1985


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Nine piano sonatas and Moments Musicaux (Radu Lupu, Decca, 4 CD's)

Playing CD 3 (following the numbering of the sonatas according to Wikipedia): Piano sonatas 1 in E major (D157), 16 in A minor (D784) and 22 in A major (D959). The CD start with #22, which somehow impresses me less than the other late sonatas. Or maybe it's my mood today, because I also found the other two sonatas on this CD less interesting. I'll probably play this CD again in a few days.


----------



## Malx

*Mendelssohn, Symphonies Nos 1 & 5 - Deutsches Symphonieorchester Berlin, Vladimir Ashkenazy.*

*Prokofiev, Symphony No 7 - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi.*

Two Mendelssohn symphonies I rarely take down from the shelves. Followed by one of my favourite Prokofiev Symphonies.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ginastera
Concerto for Strings, Op. 33
Candida Thompson
Amsterdam Sinfonietta*


----------



## marlow

RVW Symphony 3

Tod Handley


----------



## eljr

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Lisa Larsson (soprano)

Het Gelders Orkest, Antonello Manacorda

Manacorda is sunny and relaxed, an impression enhanced by exceptionally lush and velvety sound engineering which puts us at some distance from the performers even when listening through the regular... - Gramophone Magazine, June 2015 More…
Release Date: 10th Nov 2014
Catalogue No: CC72659
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 68 minutes

This was a pivotal album in my listening. Prior to finding this along with The Roaring Twenties album classical was not the primary genre of music I listened to. 
These 3 songs,
(Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)
Lisa Larsson)
Het Gelders Orkest
*Antonello Manacorda
Das irdische lebenVerlorne müh'!
Lob des hohen verstands*
so captivated me along with the "Twenties" album that ever since, classical has become not only my primary genre but effectively the only genre of music I actively pursue any longer.


----------



## 13hm13

Charles Mackerras - Master of Orchestral Texture - Box Set 5CDs

CD1:

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Symphony No. 40 in G minor K550
Antonin Dvorak
Symphony No. 7 in D minor op.70


----------



## eljr

Calefax & Cora Burggraaf - The Roaring Twenties

Cora Burggraaf (mezzo-soprano)

Calefax (reed quintet)

Release Date: 27th Oct 2014
Catalogue No: CC72657
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 66 minutes

This, the other I just spoke to from 2014.


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82*

_ Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Kurt Sanderling
_


----------



## eljr

D Smith said:


> Beethoven: String Quartets. Belcea Quartet. I listened to quite a few from one of my favourite sets.


I listened to about 5 hours of Beethoven yesterday. Most enjoyable afternoon of listening.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Fauré
Piano Quintet No. 2 In C Minor, Op. 115
Domus, Anthony Marwood*


----------



## Merl

eljr said:


> I listened to about 5 hours of Beethoven yesterday. Most enjoyable afternoon of listening.


Me too, Eljr! Another fine Prazaks performance.


----------



## eljr

Merl said:


> Me too, Eljr! Another fine Prazaks performance.
> 
> View attachment 163846


:tiphat:

.................


----------



## eljr

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & American in Paris

Leonard Bernstein (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra & Columbia Symphony Orchestra

Release Date: 6th Dec 2010
Catalogue No: 88697700432
Label: Sony
Series: Originals
Length: 75 minutes


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B Minor, Op. 74*
_
Berliner Symphoniker
Kurt Sanderling_


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Suites from the ballets The Bolt, The Limpid Stream, The Golden Age (National Symphony Orchestra of the Ukraine, Theodore Kuchar, Brilliant Classics)

Three of the most famous Shostakovich ballets in suites form, well played - what's not to like here? I would not want to be without the complete ballets either, but these are nice "summaries".


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65*

_ Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Kurt Sanderling_


----------



## eljr

Schmidt, F: Das Buch mit Sieben Siegeln (The Book of the Seven Seals)

Johannes Chum (tenor), Robert Holl (bassbaritone), Sandra Trattnigg (soprano), Michelle Breedt (mezzo-soprano), Nikolai Schukoff (tenor), Manfred Hemm (bass) & Robert Kovács (organ)

Tonkünstler orchester Niederösterreich & Wiener Singverein, Kristjan Järvi

Where this new version really trumps both the magisterial… Mitropoulos and the over-boxy… Harnoncourt is in the quality of the recording itself, excitingly atmospheric… and… throated choral singing... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2008, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 3rd Mar 2008
Catalogue No: CHSA5061(2)
Label: Chandos
Length: 1 hour 52 minutes


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - Complete string trios
Lendvai string trio


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2 Resurrection - Stefania Woytowicz, Anny Delorie, Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester, Kölner Rundfunkchor, William Steinberg. *

Gave this recording of this great symphony a spin - Steinberg keeps everything moving along at a pace, good momentum without becoming hard driven but the live radio broadcast recording from 1965 has a few annoying little issues that take away from an overall decent enough performance. The one thing I cannot live with is the atrocious 'Ulricht' in which Anny Delorie totally fails to convince, shame - added to the consideration for culling pile.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Missa Solemnis recordings are a hot topic, I'm not even close to being big Gardiner fan, but I really like this one


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: Symphonies 6 and 7 (Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley, Hyperion)

More neglected symphonies from one of the most underappreciated symphonists of the 20th century. Both symphonies were composed in 1977. Gramophone called the sixth a work of immense power, which is rather to the point. I often hear some Nielsen influences in Simpson's works, and here maybe even more than usual (he is still very much his own man of course). The seventh was composed not for a performance, but purely for a recording (which in the end was not made at the time). A unique situation, and it is intriguing to guess out how this would have influenced the way it was composed.


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68*
_
Berliner Symphoniker
Kurt Sanderling_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with this set:

*Debussy
Images, Books I & II
Alain Planès*










Again, this is some beautifully performed Debussy.


----------



## marlow

Greek-American Tallis Fantasy


----------



## pmsummer

A ROYAL SONGBOOK
_Spanish Music from the time of Columbus_
Geraldine McGreevy - soprano
Jacob Heringman - vihuela, lute, guitar
Musica Antiqua of London
Philip Thorby - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## eljr

I found this in my bookcase, unopened.

I guess I never got around to watching/listening to it.










Run time ‏ : ‎ 56 minutes
Release date ‏ : ‎ August 13, 2002


----------



## eljr




----------



## Neo Romanza

Two back-to-back *Szymanowski* works:

*Violin Sonata In D Minor, Op. 9
Ibragimova / Tiberghien*










*Król Roger, Op. 46
Wojtek Drabowicz (baritone), Olga Pasichnyk (soprano), Krzysztof Szmyt (tenor), Piotr Beczala (tenor), Romuald Tesarowicz (bass), Stefania Toczyska (mezzo-soprano), Ryszard Wroblewski (tenor), Justyna Kabala (vocals), Maciej Dunin-Borkowski (vocals)
Alla Polacca Choir, Polish National Opera Chorus, Polish National Opera Orchestra
Jacek Kaspszyk*










Absolutely magnificent! I absolutely adore this composer's music. The more I listen to his haunting works, the more I become enraptured by his music.


----------



## Gothos

The Banner of St.George

London Symphony Chorus
Northern Sinfonia of England
Richard Hickox


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Duruflé
Requiem, Op. 9
Thomas Hampson (bass-baritone), Marie-Claire Alain (organ), Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo-soprano)
Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, Orféon Donostiarra
Plasson*










My favorite performance of this work is the Matthew Best recording on Hyperion of the composer's arrangement for soloists, chorus, organ and chamber orchestra. The composer's own favorite arrangement of his was the one for soloists, chorus, organ and orchestra, which is probably the version that has been recorded the most. Anyway, this is an excellent performance of the version with full orchestra. Plasson is usually notable in vocal/choral recordings.


----------



## Kiki

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 (1885 Version. Ed. Haas 1944) 
USSR State Symphony Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky / 1967 Live (Russian Disc)

A performance of two halves, to borrow a football (soccer) analogy - No shot on target in the first half, but ruthless finishing in the second. Very strange.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: String Quintet in C major, D. 956
Tokyo String Quartet with David Watkin

Fabulous!


----------



## tortkis

Brian Ferneyhough: Chronos-Aion (2008), Ensemble Modern, Frank Ollu
from Donaueschinger Musiktage 2008 (Neos)


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: The Hyperion Schubert Edition 35 (Various, Graham Johnson, Hyperion)

This CD focuses on the years 1822-1825, and lines up about a dozen of singers (the list on the front cover is not complete). The high qualirty one has come to expect in this series.


----------



## violadude

Lately I've been listening to my composer playlists in alphabetical order (by last name). Next on the list is the American minimalist composer John C. Adams (not to be confused with John L. Adams). What I've listened so far:

*Shaker Loops for String Septet (1978)* John Adams is often grouped in with Philip Glass and Steve Reich, but it's clear already from this early work that Adams was intent on taking some of their ideas and forging his own path with them. Glass creates emotional expression from the momentum of mantra-like repetition of his musical figures but the actual surface usually remains fairly even-tempered/cool headed, and Reich's musical expression tends more towards an impersonal, almost spiritual, ticking of a sort of grand universal clock. But right away in this early piece by Adams you can hear the passionate, hot-blooded surface of his musical voice that distinguishes him from the other early minimalists and leads some to categorize him as "Neo-romantic" rather than minimalist. However, at least in his early music, he shares their idea of small rhythmic and melodic cells repeated over long stretches of incredibly slow harmonic progression. Nevertheless, this piece is incredibly powerful on and emotional and expressive level. The piece is inspired by the Shakers, a minority Christian sect primarily in the "Midwest" United States (I put Midwest in quotation marks because for those that don't know, the region of the USA called the "Midwest" was named as such before the US government finished their expansion into the West, so the "midwest" is no longer accurately the "midwest" anyway, back to the music). The Shaker's religious services involved lots of dancing an erratic, ecstatic movement and this is what inspired the present work. The first movement, entitled "Shaking and Trembling" is just that, 8 minutes of shaking, quivering, quaking, and stuttering figures from every member of the ensemble. Although these figures start off mild and lightly scored at first, the shaking sixteenth note motif is battered around until it builds to earth shattering levels of momentum and energy. The excitement and passion in the scoring is incredible. Then the second movement, called "Hymning Slews" is one of the most peaceful pieces of music I've heard from Adams. Very little harmonic motion, a few signposts changes here and there, but mostly music of stasis. The music is primarily made of notes that slide serenely into place from moment to moment. It's a welcome contrast to the previous movement. But then the 3rd movement "Loops and Verses" is my favorite. It starts with a gorgeous drawn out melody on the cello accompanied by soft complimentary figures from the other instruments but about 2 minutes in the accompaniment figures take central stage and become the main attraction as the cellos fade into the depths of the ensemble. Soon, canonical figures, based on the cello melody break out and this builds into one of the most shattering, passionate, and sustained climaxes you could hope for, with reapeating motifs that accelerate into motion as if a train is starting up. It really captures the feeling of spiritual fervor. Adam's sense of momentum and building up a moment is incredible even at this early stage. Finally, the last movement, "A Final Shaking", recalls some of the feeling of the first movement, but more ethereal in sound, as if after the intense climax of the last movement we've "crossed to the other side" of religious ecstasy. It's a nice subtle wrap up for this beautiful piece of music.






*Common Tones in Simple Time for Orchestra (1979)* This piece, as I hear it, is essentially a study in delightful, shimmering orchestral tones. Very little is going on in this piece besides the shifting of surface level orchestral color, and Adam's himself states that this was his focus (that is the surface change of the music) in writing this piece. It's not the deepest piece of music but it's an incredibly attractive piece that retains a sparkling, magical quality throughout. David Bruce (composer who makes youtube videos) said it reminded him of flying on a place across the United States and looking out the window at the sight, and I think this is an apt description. It certainly has a flighty quality about it. I don't have too much more to say but definitely worth a listen





.

*Harmonium for Chorus and Orchestra (1980)* This is a humongous work for a giant orchestra and chorus. One could easily label it as the "magnum opus" of Adams' early work. The words the choir sings are taken from three poems, one for each of the three movements. The first is "Negative Love" by John Donne. The other two are by Emily Dickinson, "Because I Could Not Stop for Death.." for the second movement and "Wild Nights!" for the third movement. The architecture of the first movement is very satisfying, coming in waves of build up and climax that seem perfectly timed. But I was especially impressed with the second movement, which is one of the most heart-wrenchingly beautiful pieces of music I've heard from Adams so far. The poem is about someone at the end of their life, "on their way to death", I presume, which is represented by a carriage ride. As their riding on the carriage they look out and see sights that remind them of their youth and their life. The music is contemplative and nostalgic with a shadow of darkness hovering overhead. It's exquisitely scored and the words are set at a beautifully drawn out but not over-wrought pace. This movement transitions into the last movement, Wild Nights, whose music captures a spirit that is just furiously rapturous and euphoric. The timpani beats thunderously, the bells are chiming, the horns are blaring, the strings are soaring as if taking flight and the choir shouts and bellows ecstatically. It's a fantastic movement to top this fantastic piece, by favorite of this group of pieces.

Negative Love: 



Because I could not stop for death: 



Wild Nights: 




*Grand Pianola Music for two pianos and orchestra (1982)* This is a really fun piece. The two pianos in the piece are nearly always playing the same material but slightly out of sync. This creates what Adams' describes as a "unique shimmering effect", which was inspired by the delay effect in electronic composition that composers had been experimenting with. Besides the orchestra, there are three amplified vocal parts, which to my ears bring to mind the vocal parts in something like Reich's "Music for 18 Musicians". Sometimes the voices glide across the orchestra, and sometimes they are yelping staccato notes along with the woodwinds. The voices provide a sense of warmth to me, despite being somewhat spacey and inhuman sounding. The first two movements are nice but the real star of the show is the last, which features a rollicking V-I tune repeated unashamedly with a gaudy, excessive sense of exuberance. Apparently this caused quite a controversy at its New York premiere, set in the context of the modernist atmosphere of that music scene, but it's definitely a super fun one if you can get into it.






*Light Over Water for Synthesizer and brass ensemble (1983)* This is a piece for electronics and a brass ensemble and to me it's the least Adams-y Adams piece of the bunch. The spacey tone and electronic oriented figurations that permeate the piece bring to mind something closer to a Terry Riley piece than an Adams piece. It's a fine listen, but to me for sure the least inspired of this particular group of pieces. And while it has great, ethereally beautiful and interesting moments, it's a little long for the material used. I also can't help but think, in light of everything listened so far, that this is just "A Rainbow on Curved Air part 2 with some brass added".

Funny story as a side note, I fell asleep one night listening to the first movement of this piece. The stabbing sounds that open the second movement (at the beginning of the second link below) woke me up and in my sleep induced stupor, the harsh,stabbing electronic nature of the sounds made me think that there was something seriously malfunctioning with my phone. I freaked out but then remembered what I had been listening to when I fell asleep. :lol:














To be continued...


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 5 Theatre Music (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

Playing CD 5: Belshazzar's Feast (final version), and the lengthy Scaramouche - both wonderful. This box is a real joy - and I have not even listened to my favourite Sibelius theatre piece (Pelléas and Mélisande) yet in its final version, which is on the next (and last) CD. That was actually my introduction to Sibelius 35 years ago, on a Karajan CD coupled with Grieg's Peer Gynt suites.


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43*

_ Berlin Symphony Orchestra
Kurt Sanderling_


----------



## eljr

...........


----------



## eljr

The Last Words of Christ: Ebonit Saxophone Quartet

Claron McFadden (voice)

Ebonit Saxophone Quartet

Release Date: 25th Mar 2016
Catalogue No: CC72701
Label: Challenge Classics
Length: 53 minutes


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Pelléas and Mélisande Suite, Op. 46*
_
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1982-02-18
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Vronsky

Richard Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, Tod und Verklärung & Der Rosenkavalier
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink & Eugen Jochum


----------



## Bourdon

*Hassler*

This is my first traversal through the works of Hassler 1564-1612 After listen to a few samples I knew that this was a must-have for me.


----------



## Malx

*Mendelssohn String Quartet in F minor Op 80 + Weinberg, String Quartet No 3 Op 14 - Dudok Quartet.*

Two extremely enjoyable performances from the disc below.


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98*
_
Berliner Symphoniker
Kurt Sanderling_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various works part one throughout most of today.

_Messe solennelle_ for soprano, tenor, bass/baritone, mixed choir and orchestra WoO (1824):










_La mort de Cléopâtre_ - cantata for soprano and orchestra WoO [Text: Pierre-Ange Vieillard] (1829):

Anne Pashley (sop.) with the English Chamber Orchestra/Sir Colin Davis










_Les francs-juges_ [_The Free Judges_] - orchestral overture for an abandoned opera op.3 (1826):
_Waverley_ - grande ouverture for orchestra, after Sir Walter Scott op.1 (1828): 
_Symphonie fantastique_ for orchestra op.14 *** (1830):
_Lélio, ou Le retour à la vie_ [_Lélio, or the Return to Life_] for narrator, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.14b [Text: Albert Du Boys, after J.W. von Goethe/Hector Berlioz] *** (1831):
_Le roi Lear_ - 'grande ouverture' for orchestra, after William Shakespeare op.4 (1831):
_Harold en Italie_ - symphony for solo viola and orchestra op.16 (1834):

London Symphony Orchestra/Davis except *** Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Davis

*** with José Carreras (ten.)/Thomas Allen (bar.) and The John Alldis Choir. Narration excluded from this recording










_Grande messe des morts_ for tenor, large mixed choir and large orchestra, including four offstage brass ensembles op.5 (1837):


----------



## eljr

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Chapter 9 - Renaissance Song (1500-1600)

Includes works by Josquin, Clemens, Byrd, Dowland & Janequin

Release Date: 5th Sep 2005
Catalogue No: HMX2908171
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Series: Century


----------



## eljr

Corigliano - Music for Violin and Piano

Ida Bieler (violin) & Nina Tichman (piano)

Release Date: 1st Dec 2008
Catalogue No: 8559306
Label: Naxos
Series: American Classics
Length: 59 minutes


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Bach, JS. Missa in h-moll. I always wonder when I'll be able to crack this work


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert*

Symphony No.9


----------



## Chilham

A little catching-up from yesterday:










Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20

Claudio Abbado, Martha Argerich, Orchestra Mozart










Bruckner: Symphony No. 9

Carlo Maria Giulini, Wiener Philharmoniker










Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies

Iván Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra

And now for today:










Haydn: String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3 "Emperor"

Quatuor Mosaïques










Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue

David Robertson, Kirill Gerstein, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Chilham

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Bach, JS. Missa in h-moll. I always wonder when I'll be able to crack this work


That's a delightful version IMO.


----------



## haziz

*BBC National Orchestra of Wales
BBC 100 - Celebrating Our Orchestras and Choirs*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0014g58

As part of Radio 3's weekend looking ahead to the BBC Centenary in October 2022, the BBC National Orchestra of Wales and Principal Conductor Ryan Bancroft take us on a journey through 100 years of music. From Sebastian Hilli's 2020 response to tragedy in the pandemic, Miracle, we travel all the way back to Stravinsky's 1920 ballet Pulcinella, the composer's self-confessed "discovery of the past". Along the way we encounter Aaron Copland's Appalachian Spring, the piece that won him a Pulitzer prize, and Grace Williams's Elegy for String Orchestra, a work that the orchestra premiered in 1936, when it was a nascent ensemble of just 20 players.

Presented by Nicola Heywood Thomas, live from BBC Hoddinott Hall in Cardiff.
*
Sebastian Hilli: Miracle
Copland: Appalachian Spring (suite)*

1.50pm
Interval music

2.10pm*
G Williams: Elegy for String Orchestra
Stravinsky: Pulcinella (suite)*
_
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Ryan Bancroft (conductor)_

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0014g58


----------



## SearsPoncho

This week's listening:

Dvorak - Slavonic Dances - Szell/Cleveland Orchestra (from my Desert Island stack)

Beethoven - Piano Sonatas Nos. 30 and 31 - Claudio Arrau

Brahms - Piano Trio #1 - Beaux Arts Trio

Saint-Saens - Piano Trio #2 - Florestan Trio

Holmboe - String Quartet #15 - Nightingale Quartet

Ligeti - 10 Pieces for Wind Quintet - Berlin Philharmonic Wind Quintet


----------



## Merl

Bout time I wrapped up my Razumovsky surveys seeing as I have half a week off from Wednesday. After listening again, this one will definitely be featuring in the round-up. Class.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Chilham said:


> That's a delightful version IMO.


It is indeed, I'll just stick to this one from now on. Herreweghe consolidates himself more and more as one of the best conductors ever, IMO


----------



## eljr

Jos Van Immerseel, Jaap Schröder
Beethoven - Sonatas For Piano And Violin (CD1)

Release date: 1988
Tracks: 13
Duration: 01:18:39
Genre: Classical


----------



## Bourdon

*Munir Bashir*


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Saturday -

*Pierné
Voyage au pays de tendre
Markus Brönnimann (flute), Catherine Beynon (harpe), Haoxing Liang (violin), Kris Landsverk (viola), Vincent Gerin (cello)*










Lovely. I can hear a bit of Debussy here, but also a Stravinsky influence in the more playful sections. Quite Neoclassical.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*R. Strauss - Burleske (List/Odyssey)
R. Strauss - Horn Concerto #2 (Tuckwell/London)*


----------



## Coach G

As of recently four discs of piano music from the Naxos' _American Classics_ series:

1. *Edward MacDowell *(1860-1908): _Woodland Sketches_; _Sea Pieces_, _Fireside Tales_; _New England Idyls_ (James Barbagallo, piano) recorded in Novato, California, USA 1993
2. *Charles Ives* (1878-1958): _Sonata #2 "Concord"_; _Varied Air and Variations_; _The Celestial Road_; _Transcription from Emerson #1_ (Steven Mayer, piano) recorded in Toronto, Canada 2002
3. *Leo Ornstein* (1892?-2002) _A Morning in the Woods_; _Danse Sauvage (Wild Man's Dance)_; _Piano Sonata #4_; _Impressions of the Thames_; _Tarantelle_; _Piano Sonata #7_; _A Long Remembered Sorrow_; _Suicide in an Airplane_ (Janice Weber, piano) recorded in Toronto, Canada 2001
4.*Frederic Rzewski *(1938-2021): _The People United Will Never Be Defeated_; _Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues_ (Ralph van Ratt, piano) recorded Amsterdam, Netherlands 2007




























We start with Edward MacDowell who along with the other members of the Boston Classicists, were eager about starting an "American" school of classical music; only their vision was basically to copy European Romanticism; and here MacDowell shows a deep reverence for Chopin. Though the music is pleasant and very listenable, it doesn't really demonstrate enough originally to found an American style that is that different from what had already been done in Europe. Even so, _To a Water Lily_; an _To a Wild Rose_ from _Woodland Sketches_, are beautiful enough that the likes of Earl Wild and Leonard Pennario would often include them in their piano recitals and albums.

Next up, Charles Ives makes a complete break with Europe and dives into atonal forms, tone clusters, musical collage, and other innovations long before the likes of Stravinsky, Schoenberg, Berg, Webern, Boulez, Berio, and Carter made it "Modern"; and the _Concord Sonata_ is a difficult work that is long and sprawling. Then again, Ives didn't always want his music to be polite and pleasant and Ives had mean things to say about Chopin ("Soft, with a skirt on."). In any case, Ives, more than anyone I can think of, did take American music in a direction that was distinct from Europe.

Leon Ornstein follows and why didn't I know anything about Ornstein's music until fairly recently? Ornstein was a wonderful Russian-born American composer as well as a super-centenarian who may have lived to the age of 110! His earliest published works go back to about 1913 and his late works the 1980s when he was over 90 years old. Thanks to the good people at Naxos we can now enjoy Ornstein as the creative and heart-felt artist that he was; who has all the innovation of Charles Ives but also the sensitivity of say, Chopin, as well as an ability to convey mood that is comparable to Debussy.

We end with Rzewski's _People United_. While _People United_is the composer's homage to some kind of politically Marxist ideal; it is also remarkable magnum opus that takes one from the Baroque through the Classical, Romantic and Modern styles of piano technique.


----------



## eljr

.....................


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work:

*Roussel
Bacchus et Ariane - Suite, Op. 42
Orchestre de la Société des Concerts
Cluytens*


----------



## Baxi

Peter Tchaikovsky
*Symphony No.5*
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur
1987


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Folksong Arrangements

Come draw we round a cheerful ring......one of the delightful songs.


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: The Complete London Symphonies 93-104

played by the London Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Eugen Jochum


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartets No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2 and No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
Quatuor Végh


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Die Meistersinger Von Nürnberg, Act 3


----------



## 96 Keys

Disc one.


----------



## Knorf

*Edgard Varèse*: _Amériques_ (1922 original version)
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

I actually prefer the 1927 revised version of this work, but this is easily the most persuasive, sonically powerful performance of this version I've ever heard. It's extremely impressive!

Now I hugely wish Jansons had recorded more Varèse.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Joachim Raff: Symphony 3 in F Major 'Im Walde'
*Philharmonia Orchestra - Francesco D'Avalos


----------



## Art Rock

Josef Otto af Sillén: Symphony 3, Violin concerto (Gävle Symphony Orchestra, Göran Wilson, Christian Bergqvist, Sterling)

Josef Otto af Sillén (1959-1951) was a Swedish composer of late romantic music, including five symphonies. This CD opens with his violin concerto, which is a beautiful romantic piece. I'm a sucker for a good violin concerto, and this is one. The symphony is more mundane, but still worth hearing. An interesting CD, even though the music from 1920-1937 might as well have been composed around 1870.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stavinsky*: _Symphony of Psalms_
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Another very impressive performance. This great masterpiece has prompted numerous highly inspired and beautifully committed performances over the decades since it was composed, and this one is wholly competitive with any of the best.


----------



## marlow

Remarkable performance in remarkable mono


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Giuseppe Verdi

Overtures

Nabucco
Giovanna d'Arco
La Battaglia di Legnano
Luisa Miller
I Vespri Siciliani
La Forza del Destino

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*

I found the Muti box for a good price, so I couldn't resist. These recordings with the Philaharmonia have been great so far. I listened to the Cherubini Requiem (in D minor), Tchaikovsky's 1st, and Mendelssohn's Scottish when the forum was in its period of downtime this past week. All have been great so far, and these Verdi overtures continue the trend!


----------



## Bkeske

The Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. Todays program…


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: Symphony 9 (Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Vernon Handley, Hyperion)

On we go with Simpson's ninth. A monumental work, fitting for this number - it's almost twice as long as most of his previous symphonies. It received loads of praise when it was released, and deservedly so. My only quibble is that the filler is an interview with Simpson (18 minutes), which was mildly interesting the first time, but a waste of space afterwards.


----------



## 96 Keys




----------



## eljr

.......................


----------



## eljr

From earlier, Fantastic, BTW


----------



## eljr

Now:


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Igor Stravinsky

Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein*

These works are great!


----------



## jim prideaux

Paavo Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen.

Beethoven 4th and 7th Symphonies.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: String quartets, Piano quintet etc (Borodin Quartet et al, Decca 2018, 7 CD's)

CD 1: String quartets 1+2. Certainly one of the most praised recordings of my favourite string quartets cycle. An extra advantage of this box is that the quartets are programmed in chronological order. I'll be playing one CD of these per day, so that's a week to look forward to.


----------



## jim prideaux

Borodin-Symphonies 1,2 and 3 (incomplete)

Gunzenhauser and the CSR SO (Bratislava)

One of those 'budget' recordings with a supposedly 'lesser' orchestra that reflects the notion that Naxos are to be underestimated at the listeners peril!


----------



## eljr




----------



## marlow

RVW Symphony 9

Another Dutch take


----------



## 96 Keys

Wonderfully played and recorded.


----------



## Kiki

Kalevi Aho: Symphonic Dances
Lahti Symphony Orchestra / Osmo Vänskä / 2002 (BIS)

Fantastic music! The tuba in the "Grotesque Dance" is out of this world!


----------



## HenryPenfold

jim prideaux said:


> Paavo Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen.
> 
> Beethoven 4th and 7th Symphonies.


A terrific Beethoven cycle - I also have the CD of the overtures


----------



## SanAntone

eljr said:


>


What are you listening to this on? IOW what is that image of?


----------



## haziz

I have listened to Ligeti only once or twice in the past. Listened again today. Definitely not my cup of tea.
*
Ligeti: Lontano 
Ligeti: Violin Concerto*
_
Benjamin Schmid (violin)
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Hannu Lintu_
Recorded: 29-31 August 2012
Recording Venue: Helsinki Music Centre, Finland


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

haziz said:


> I have listened to Ligeti only once or twice in the past. Listened again today. Definitely not my cup of tea.
> *
> Ligeti: Lontano
> Ligeti: Violin Concerto*
> _
> Benjamin Schmid (violin)
> Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Hannu Lintu_
> Recorded: 29-31 August 2012
> Recording Venue: Helsinki Music Centre, Finland


Glad you gave it a try tho!


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* | _Goldberg Variations_ 
Colin Booth


----------



## haziz

Earlier today during my drive to meet friends for a birdwatching walk.

* Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47*

_ Lisa Batiashvili (violin)
Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim_
Recorded: 2016
Recording Venue: Funkhaus Nalepastraße, Berlin


----------



## Coach G

opus55 said:


> Wagner: Die Meistersinger Von Nürnberg, Act 3


Is Act III of _Miestersinger_ a good way to get to know this incredibly long, long opera? I have an offline friend who is a Wagner fanatic. He told me that once he went to hear _Mistersinger_ and there was a family of four sitting in front of him. According to my friend, this family became perplexed right after the rousing overture, sitting there for about 20 minutes waiting for something to happen. My friend said that he told the family to take the kids across the street to get something to eat and come back for the third act, which they did, and my friend told me that the family was grateful for his advice.


----------



## haziz

*
BBC 100 - Celebrating Our Orchestras and Choirs
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Radio 3 in Concert*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m00147sj

The BBC Symphony Orchestra conducted by Semyon Bychkov performs Bryce Dessner's Mari, Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition, and Kirill Gerstein is the piano soloist in Strauss's Burleske.

In 1922, the BBC made its first broadcast. As we celebrate a century of  informing, educating and entertaining, we look back on what the world was listening to 100 years ago, and to the future as the BBC SO (founded in 1930) continues to shape the sounds of the now.

It was in 1922 that Maurice Ravel turned to Modest Mussorgsky's monumental piano work Pictures at an Exhibition, reimagining the piece in orchestral clothing and bolstering its shattering climax in the process. Semyon Bychkov presides over this performance of the resulting masterpiece, after the UK premiere of a 2021 work by American composer Bryce Dessner (who is also a member or rock band The National), commissioned by Bychkov himself.  Pianist Kirill Gerstein, a long-time musical partner of the BBC Symphony Orchestra and Semyon Bychkov, takes on the hyper-virtuosic demands of Richard Strauss's Burlesque, a piano concerto homage to Brahms.

During the interval we'll hear recent recordings from the BBC Symphony Chorus - founded by the BBC in 1928 as The National Chorus. Amy Bryce's So All Voices Can Fly was specially commissioned by BBC Radio 3 to celebrate BBC 100. And Cecilia McDowall's Shipping Forecast pays tribute to BBC Radio 4's daily broadcasts of the Met Office's weather reports and forecasts for the seas around the coasts of the British Isles - on behalf of the Maritime and Coastguard Agency.

Live from the Barbican Hall, London
Presented by Martin Handley
*
Bryce Dessner: Mari (UK Premiere)
Richard Strauss: Burleske in D Minor*

20.20 Interval*
Amy Bryce: So All Voices Can Fly
Cecilia McDowall: Shipping Forecast*
_
BBC Symphony Chorus
Philip Cobb (trumpet)
Richard Pearce (organ and piano)
Neil Ferris (Chorus Director)_

20.45
*Modest Mussorgsky
Pictures at an Exhibition (orch Maurice Ravel)*
_
Kirill Gerstein (piano)
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Semyon Bychkov (conductor)_

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m00147sj


----------



## Bkeske

The Music Group Of London : Vaughan Williams - On Wenlock Edge (From "A Shropshire Lad"-A.E. Housman) / The Water Mill (Shove) /The New Ghost (Shove) / Ten Blake Songs For Voice And Oboe. Odeon 1971 Netherlands release


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Starting a mini Bruckner (franken)cycle, with his 3rd. Skrowaczewski gets a lot of love here, especially from Knorf, let's see if I feel the same way. Hopefully yes


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 5. The Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1962


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'*

_Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie
Paavo Järvi_

Probably my last record for this evening.


----------



## Joe B

Peter Phillips leading El Leon De Oro in music by Francisco Guerrero:


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Don Juan_, Op. 20; Suite from _Der Rosenkavalier_; _Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche_, Op. 28; and _Vier letzte Lieder_*
*Anja Harteros
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Top-tier Richard Strauss conducting, and, along with the recording engineering, the orchestra is astonishingly, breathtakingly good.


----------



## 89Koechel

Coach G - Meistersinger - Interesting anecdote! ... and there's never been a Hans Sachs like Friedrich Schorr, after almost a century of performances/recordings.


----------



## 13hm13

Symp 5 ... on ...

Ralph Vaughan Williams / London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult - Symphonies 1-9
Decca - 473 241-2
The British Music Collection
5 x CD, Compilation, Stereo, Mono


----------



## Joe B

Eugene Ormandy leading The Philadelphia Orchestra in Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky's "Symphony No. 6":










edit: When I was a kid, I permanently borrowed a box set of RCA LP's of classical music from my dad. It contained an LP of Eugene Ormandy leading The Philadelphia Orchestra in Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky's "Symphony No. 6".


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Violin Concerto in D
Hilary Hahn, violin
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Marriner*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing selections from this 2-CD set of *Koechlin* melodies with *Juliane Banse* and *Heinz Holliger* conducting the *Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra*:


----------



## jim prideaux

18th and 20th Piano Concertos-Mozart.

Richard Goode and the Orpheus C.O.

An elegant (and early!) start to the day.


----------



## 13hm13

Hol - Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4 - Matthias Bamert


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## 13hm13

Paul Dessau - Lenin, Symphonische Adaptionen
Label:	NOVA - 8 85 020
Format:	Vinyl, LP
Country:	German Democratic Republic (GDR)
Released:	1972


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Nine piano sonatas and Moments Musicaux (Radu Lupu, Decca, 4 CD's)

Playing CD 4 (following the numbering of the sonatas according to Wikipedia): Piano sonata 15 in A major (D664) and Piano sonata 23 in B flat major (D960). His final sonata is of course the main attraction here (and it is a great one), but the earlier 15th is very worthwhile as well.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This pioneering Nielsen cycle, recorded in 1974 and originally issued on Unicorn-Kanchana, was the first complete set of the symphonies to be recorded, and for some time the only one available.

The first Nielsen symphony I ever heard was the 5th at a concert in 1972. I was so taken with it that I immediately tried to get a recording and at that time the only one available was an old mono recording by Thomas Jensen on Decca Eclipse. How times have changed and there are now qute a few complete cycles available, most of which have no doubt superseded this one with the LSO under Ole Schmidt.

That said, and though the performances occasionally reveal a lack of familiarity with the material, this is a fine bargain release and makes a very fine introduction to the symphonies.


----------



## haziz

* Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'*

_ Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Robin Ticciati_
Recorded: 25-26, 30 November and 1-3 December 2013
Recording Venue: Perth Concert Hall, Perth, United Kingdom


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz part two for most of today.

Orchestral overture from the opera _Benvenuto Cellini_ op.23 *** (1836-38):
_Roméo et Juliette_ - 'symphonie dramatique' for alto, tenor, baritone, large mixed choir and orchestra, after William Shakespeare op.17 [Text: Émile Deschamps] *** (1839):
_Rêverie et caprice_ - romance for violin and orchestra op.8, from a discarded cavatina from the opera _Benvenuto Cellini_ *** (orig. by 1838 - arr. 1841):
_Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale_ for large military band, with (optional) mixed choir in the finale op.15 [Text: Antony Deschamps] *** (1840 - text added 1842): 
_Le carnaval romain_ - 'ouverture caractéristique' for orchestra op.9, from material originally used in the opera _Benvenuto Cellini_ (orig. by 1838 - arr. 1844):
_Le corsaire_ - orchestral overture, after Lord Byron op.21 (1844):

London Symphony Orchestra/Davis except *** BBC Symphony Orchestra/Davis

*** with Patricia Kern (m-s.)/Robert Tear (bar.)/John Shirley Quirk (bass) and The London Symphony Chorus

*** with Arthur Grumiaux (v.)

*** with The John Alldis Choir










_La damnation de Faust_ - 'légende dramatique' in four parts for mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone/bass, bass, large mixed choir, childeren's choir and orchestra op.24 [Text: Gérard de Nerval/Almire Gandonnière/Hector Berlioz, after J.W. von Goethe] (1845-46):


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Op. 44*
_
Denis Matsuev, Mariinsky (Kirov) Orchestra, Valéry Gergiev_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> This pioneering Nielsen cycle, recorded in 1974 and originally issued on Unicorn-Kanchana, was the first complete set of the symphonies to be recorded, and for some time the only one available.
> 
> The first Nielsen symphony I ever heard was the 5th at a concert in 1972. I was so taken with it that I immediately tried to get a recording and at that time the only one available was an old mono recording by Thomas Jensen on Decca Eclipse. How times have changed and there are now qute a few complete cycles available, most of which have no doubt superseded this one with the LSO under Ole Schmidt.
> 
> That said, and though the performances occasionally reveal a lack of familiarity with the material, this is a fine bargain release and makes a very fine introduction to the symphonies.


I like this set, finding it _earthy_ (is that what I mean?). I lost the CDs in a house move and was happy to find them cheaply available as a 16 bit download from Qobuz.

The first Nielsen symphony I heard was #2 and something grabbed me! (in 1972 I was listening to T.Rex & Slade!!)

I was lucky enough to have caught Rattle/CBSO performing the complete symphonies in London in the early 1990s.

A favourite symphonist, and call me old-fashioned, I still favour Blomstedt/SFSO.

A powerful influence on Robert Simpson (another of my favourites) and if someone claimed that Nielsen's 5th is the greatest modern symphony, I would not know how to argue against them .......


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HenryPenfold said:


> I like this set, finding it _earthy_ (is that what I mean?). I lost the CDs in a house move and was happy to find them cheaply available as a 16 bit download from Qobuz.
> 
> The first Nielsen symphony I heard was #2 and something grabbed me! (in 1972 I was listening to T.Rex & Slade!!)
> 
> I was lucky enough to have caught Rattle/CBSO performing the complete symphonies in London in the early 1990s.
> 
> A favourite symphonist, and call me old-fashioned, I still favour Blomstedt/SFSO.
> 
> A powerful influence on Robert Simpson (another of my favourites) and if someone claimed that Nielsen's 5th is the greatest modern symphony, I would not know how to argue against them .......


In 1972 I'd also have been listening to John Lennon (_Imagine_ was released in 1971), Carole King, Simon and Garfunkel, David Bowie & Led Zeppelin. My tastes ranged quite wide even back then.

I haven't discovered Robert Simpson yet. Where would you suggest I start?


----------



## Kiki

Edvard Grieg: Symphonic Dances 
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra / Neeme Järvi / 1986 (DG)

Delightful!


----------



## haziz

* Nielsen: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 7 (FS16)*

_ San Francisco Symphony
Herbert Blomstedt_

I don't listen to Nielsen that often, and when I occasionally do it is usually to one of his later symphonies. I probably should also dig up his Violin Concerto, it has been literally years since I last listened to that concerto.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hassler*

CD 2

Starting with the second CD of this fine set with a variety of beautiful organs, with good recordings and performed by Manual Tomadin who is able to involve you as a listener in this music.


----------



## haziz

* Walton: Symphony No. 2*
_
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Edward Gardner_
Recorded: 28-29 October 2014
Recording Venue: Watford Colosseum, Watford, United Kingdom


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: Symphony 10 (Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley, Hyperion)

No curse of the ninth for Robert Simpson. His tenth is yet another powerful symphony, and at 54 minutes even longer than the ninth. With only the 11th still to go on my playlist, it is amazing how consistently good these symphonies are - never dipping below the 4/6 score on the Artrockometer, with higher scores for 7, 9 and 10.


----------



## Art Rock

Tsaraslondon said:


> I haven't discovered Robert Simpson yet. Where would you suggest I start?


I'd start with the seventh, then the ninth and tenth. But they are all worthwhile. IMO of course, YMMV.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

now, to strat a Sunday morning...










Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626

Christine Schafer (soprano), Bernarda Fink (mezzo), Kurt Streit (tenor), Gerald Finley (baritone)

Concentus Musicus Wien, Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

Release Date: 2nd Jun 2004
Catalogue No: 88697397942
Label: Deutsche HM
Length: 50 minutes


----------



## eljr

Tsaraslondon said:


> In 1972 I'd also have been listening to John Lennon (_Imagine_ was released in 1971), Carole King, Simon and Garfunkel, David Bowie & Led Zeppelin. My tastes ranged quite wide even back then.
> 
> I haven't discovered Robert Simpson yet. Where would you suggest I start?


In 72? I was with you on Lennon and Zeppelin but the others were far to traditional for me. 
Bowie is was not yet comfortable with the glitter or his sexuality.

Hot Tuna, The Who, The Rolling Stones or TRaffic were atop my rotation.


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> What are you listening to this on? IOW what is that image of?


I believe you are asking what platform I am sourcing?

If so, the answer is Amazon Music.

The HD banner denotes CD quality, the Ultra HD banner is 24-bit/96kHz or 24-bit/192kHz.


----------



## Baxi

Hector Berlioz
*Harold in Italie*
Yehudi Menuhin, viola
1962

Sir Michael Tippett
*Piano Concerto*
John Ogdon, piano
1963

Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschingen 2005
music by Marco Stroppa, Salvatore Sciarrino, Lars Petter Hagen & Klaus Ospald


----------



## SanAntone

eljr said:


> I believe you are asking what platform I am sourcing?
> 
> If so, the answer is Amazon Music.
> 
> The HD banner denotes CD quality, the Ultra HD banner is 24-bit/96kHz or 24-bit/192kHz.


What I was asking is - how did you capture and embed an image of the player?


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Bruckner 4. Barenboim and the Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Tsaraslondon

eljr said:


> In 72? I was with you on Lennon and Zeppelin but the others were far to traditional for me.
> Bowie is was not yet comfortable with the glitter or his sexuality.
> 
> Hot Tuna, The Who, The Rolling Stones or TRaffic were atop my rotation.


Carole King might have seemed traditional to you but I think just about everyone I know at university had a copy of _Tapestry_.


----------



## eljr

Nova Cantica - Latin Songs of the High Middle Ages / Dominique Vellard and Emmanuel Bonnardot

Date First Available ‏ : ‎ June 23, 2020


----------



## Coach G

haziz said:


> * Nielsen: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 7 (FS16)*
> 
> _ San Francisco Symphony
> Herbert Blomstedt_
> 
> I don't listen to Nielsen that often, and when I occasionally do it is usually to one of his later symphonies. I probably should also dig up his Violin Concerto, it has been literally years since I last listened to that concerto.


It's great to see so much love for Carl Nielsen around here in recent postings. Generally, Nielsen is considered the weakest link in the grand trifecta of great composers of the North: Edvard Grieg, Jean Sibelius, and Carl Nielsen; and unlike Grieg and Sibelius, Nielsen's music was more-or-less avoided during the 1950s, 1960s and 1970s, or what I call the Golden Age of Classical Music Recordings. As far as I know the likes of Stokowski, Ormandy, Reiner, Szell, Toscanini, etc, barely touched Nielsen's music if at all. To his credit, Leonard Bernstein did make an attempt to popularize Nielsen's symphonies as he recorded the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 5th symphonies during the 1960s. Maybe Bernstein thought he could spawn a Nielsen boom as he did with Mahler, but for some reason it didn't take hold. Why Nielsen failed to stick is a mystery to me as his symphonic cycle has all the sweep, innovation, power, and majesty of Sibelius' wildly popularly and often recorded symphony cycle.

Here are some of my favorite Nielsen recordings:


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Symphony 6 (Beethoven Orchester Bonn, Roman Kofman, MDG)

The soundscapes here are a continuation from the fifth, predominantly quiet in nature with some grittier passages (to be clear, it is very far removed from minimalism or new-agey Einaudi sounds). I know this type of music is not everyone's cup of tea, but I find it easy to just sit down and let it sweep over me, feeling like time is coming to a standstill.


----------



## eljr

Tsaraslondon said:


> Carole King might have seemed traditional to you but I think just about everyone I know at university had a copy of _Tapestry_.


Yes, Tapestry was wildly popular. I was simply explaining my keenly underdeveloped music preferences at the time. I found it was favored by the women of University principally. For me, the louder and more rebellious the better.

Heck, I recall my cousins asking me if I'd like to go to Woodstock with them, they were buying tickets ahead of the event. Being just 15 and unaware I asked who would be performing. They mentioned Ravi Shankar and Joan Baez. These were the headliners that excited them. So I said no thanks.

I would have climbed mountains to have seen Jefferson Airplane and Jimi Hendrix.

My post was no slight to anyone. I am not the arbiter of anything more than my personal preferences. 
I do not criticize any music. I think that arrogant and misguided.

Peace


----------



## Bourdon

*Wagner*

Parsifal


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite

Work length 20:40

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Robert Shaw
Recorded: 1978
*
SACD*


----------



## Vasks

*Sullivan - Overture to "The Sorcerer" (Byess/Albany)
Nixon - Fantasia #2 for Violin & Orchestra (Torok/Toccata)
Elgar - Elegy for Strings, Op. 58 (Lloyd-Jones/Naxos)
Vaughn Williams - Piano Concerto (Shelley/Chandos)*


----------



## eljr

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi

Release Date: 25th Oct 2004
Catalogue No: CD80615
Runtime: 34:00

*SACD*


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert* | _Schwanengesang_ 
Matthias Goerne | Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## SanAntone

Tsaraslondon said:


> Carole King might have seemed traditional to you but I think just about everyone I know at university had a copy of _Tapestry_.


I was in the same boat as you: James Taylor, Cat Stevens, Carole King, Gordon Lightfoot, and Joni Mitchell, these singer-songwriters wrote the soundtrack to my college years: 1970-1973. But at the same time I was also listening to Leon Russell, Sly and the Family Stone, Yes, Led Zeppelin, Van Morrison, and beginning to get into Jazz.


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

Joseph Silverstein (violin), Yolanda Kondonassis (work arranger), Rudolf Werthen (work arranger)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa

Release Date: 11th Dec 2020
Catalogue No: 049789
Label: Telarc
Length: 39 minutes

*SACD*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Piano Trio in A minor
Florestan Trio*


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> I was in the same boat as you: James Taylor, Cat Stevens, Carole King, Gordon Lightfoot, and Joni Mitchell, these singer-songwriters wrote the soundtrack to my college years: 1970-1973. But at the same time I was also listening to Leon Russell, Sly and the Family Stone, Yes, Led Zeppelin, Van Morrison, and beginning to get into Jazz.


Oh yes, Cat Stevens. With a full orchestra behind him. With the love of your life in tow. Boston Music Hall on a cold autumn night.


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult Conducts String Music Of Vaughan Williams - Fantasia On A Theme By Thomas Tallis / Concerto Grosso / Partita For Double String Orchestra. The London Philharmonic Orchestra. Angel 1976


----------



## Knorf

*Sofia Gubaidulina*: _The Light of the End_
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons

Such an amazing composer, and what an incredible piece of music! Like the other works on this album, it's going to take me a few listens before I feel I've begun to adequately absorb it. That's a good thing!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work:

*Falla
Piezas Españolas
Miguel Baselga*


----------



## Xenophiliu

*William Walton: Symphony 2
*London Symphony Orchestra - André Previn

*Constant Lambert: Rio Grande*
Christina Ortiz, piano / Jean Temperley - mezzo / London Madrigal Singers
London Symphony Orchestra - André Previn


----------



## Art Rock

Playing CD 6: Pelléas and Mélisande (final version), two Kuolema fragments, anda Prelude and two concert suites from the Tempest. As I posed yesterday, P&M is my favourite Sibelius theatre piece, and my introduction to Sibelius 35 years ago. It remains for an atmospheric and melodious piece that I can't get enough of. The rest is also of high standard. This Theatre Music box is an absolute treasure.

I'll be taking a break from the complete Sibelius edition for at least a few days to play some of my other Sibelius CD's instead.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 3 in D minor (3rd version of 1889)
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Aside from the obvious-fabulous detail, absolutely _superb_ playing, and spectacular recording quality-it's taken me a bit to warm up to Jansons' Bruckner. The interpretations are on the ruminative side, which for me can be a good thing, so I don't know what it is, other than I guess my definitive favorites have a bit more white-hot drive.

Having said that, the Third, Sixth, and Eighth were obviously good right away, and I immediately thought they were in general highly competitive. It's the Fourth & Seventh mainly that I have a question mark about. And it's not huge; these are clearly very good. For the Ninth I was too distracted during listening and need to hear again it anyway.

Alas, there's no First, Second, or Fifth Symphony by Bruckner in this box.


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel* | _Shéhérazade_ 
Anne Sofie von Otter | Pierre Boulez | The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## Kiki

Sergei Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances
London Symphony Orchestra / André Previn / 1974 (EMI)

A haunting and magical waltz from Previn.


----------



## Knorf

*George Frideric Handel*: _Dixit Dominus_, HWV 232
Le Nuova Musica, David Bates


----------



## Merl

A few more days of listening and I should be finished with this one, thanks to my old notes and Spotify. The Vermeers are always a safe, recommendable bet in the Razumovskys.


----------



## eljr

Gidon Kremer: New Seasons

Gidon Kremer (violin)

Kremerata Baltica

The four movements [of Glass's American Four Seasons] are interspersed with a prelude and three short 'songs' for solo violin, which bring further textural variety to the party, thrown with absolute... - BBC Music Magazine, November 2015 More…
Release Date: 11th May 2015
Catalogue No: 4794817
Label: DG
Length: 77 minutes

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2015


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphony No. 1 & Inventions. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1978 Czechoslovakia


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Die Frau ohne Schatten_, Op. 65
Deborah Voigt, Ben Heppner, Hanna Schwarz, Franz Grundheber, Sabine Hass
Chor des Sächsischen Staatsoper Dresden
Staatskapelle Dresden, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Coach G

eljr said:


> Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
> 
> Joseph Silverstein (violin), Yolanda Kondonassis (work arranger), Rudolf Werthen (work arranger)
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa
> 
> Release Date: 11th Dec 2020
> Catalogue No: 049789
> Label: Telarc
> Length: 39 minutes
> 
> *SACD*


This is a quality recording of Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_ even if it is thoroughly un-HIP. IN-house violinist, Joseph Silverstein and the Boston Symphony under the baton of Seiji Ozawa are very smooth.


----------



## haziz

Coach G said:


> It's great to see so much love for Carl Nielsen around here in recent postings. Generally, Nielsen is considered the weakest link in the grand trifecta of great composers of the North: Edvard Grieg, Jean Sibelius, and Carl Nielsen; and unlike Grieg and Sibelius, Nielsen's music was more-or-less avoided during the 1950s, 1960s and 1970s, or what I call the Golden Age of Classical Music Recordings. As far as I know the likes of Stokowski, Ormandy, Reiner, Szell, Toscanini, etc, barely touched Nielsen's music if at all. To his credit, Leonard Bernstein did make an attempt to popularize Nielsen's symphonies as he recorded the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, and 5th symphonies during the 1960s. Maybe Bernstein thought he could spawn a Nielsen boom as he did with Mahler, but for some reason it didn't take hold. Why Nielsen failed to stick is a mystery to me as his symphonic cycle has all the sweep, innovation, power, and majesty of the Sibelius' wildly popularly and often recorded symphony cycle.
> 
> Here are some of my favorite Nielsen recordings:
> 
> View attachment 163888
> View attachment 163889
> 
> View attachment 163890
> View attachment 163891


It was with the Cho-Liang Lin Violin Concerto disc that I was introduced to Nielsen's music. I bought it for the Sibelius concerto, which the Penguin Guide at the time praised highly. The Nielsen Concerto did not really click at the time, coming across as a bit too "modern" for my orthodox tastes at the time. Even the Sibelius did not fully click at the time, and it remained rarely played at the time. The Sibelius Concerto did grow on me over the years, until it eventually displaced the Bruch first concerto as my favorite Violin Concerto by any composer. The Sibelius Concerto remains my favorite. It is time to dig up the Nielsen Concerto.

* Nielsen: Violin Concerto, Op. 33 (FS61)*

_ Cho-Liang Lin (violin)
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen_


----------



## Knorf

The Nielsen Violin Concerto is a really great piece, but somewhat confusing in its form. Still, I really like it.


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening

Arensky: Symphony No. 1. For Saturday Symphony. Polyansky, Russian State Symphony. Pleasant enough to return to sometime.










Bach: Music for Viola da gamba. Muller-Schott, Hewitt. Lovely music for listening to while watching the snow come down










Poulenc: Violin Sonata; Faure: Violin Sonata No. 1; Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2 and Tzigane. Steinbacher, Kulek. The Poulenc was the best on this disc; playful and biting.










Schumann: Symphony No. 1; Schubert Symphony No. 3. Jansons Bavaria. The Schumann was solid but middle of the pack for me. The Schubert was better; lively and crisp.










Mozart: String Quartet No. 15; Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2. Chiaroscuro Quartet. Beautifully acerbic.


----------



## Coach G

As of recently in the car and at home; five CDs by Masaaki Suzuki and friends:

1. *Bach*: _Six Brandenburg Concertos_ and _Four Orchestral Suites_ (Masaaki Suzuki/Bach Collegium Japan) recorded in Japan, 2008 & 2003 BIS records (3 CD box set)
2. *Bach*: _Sinfonia in F major_; _Hunt Cantata_; _Time, Maker of Days and Years_ (Masaaki Suzuki/Bach Collegium Japan w/solists) recorded in Japan, 2011 BIS records
3. *Beethoven*: _Symphony #9 "Choral"_ (Masaaki Suzuki/Bach Collegium Japan) recorded in Japan, 2019 BIS records






















Masaaki Suzuki has practically made a career on playing and recording the music of only ONE composer; and his reverent but lively Bach reveals a strident devotion to the music. Suzuki and friends take the HIP approach with antique instruments and brisk pacing (and Suzuki, who plays conductor and harpsichord, really carries on in the grand fashion in the first movement of Bach's _Brandenburg Concerto #5_. With over 1,000 Opus numbers (or BWV's) Suzuki is still working on recording the complete Bach. Even so, this hasn't stopped him from an occasional recording that features a different composer, and in Suzuki's recording of Beethoven's _Symphony #9 "Choral"_, the playing is brisk but also dramatic enough to fit Beethoven's musical vision.

Masaaki Suzuki:


----------



## eljr

Harpreet Bansal: Parvat

Harpreet Bansal, Vojtěch Procházka, Sanskriti Shrestha

Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Hannu Koivula

Release Date: 11th Feb 2022
Catalogue No: LWC1233
Label: LAWO
Length: 48 minutes


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Johan Svendsen: 
Symphony 1 in D Major, op. 4
Symphony 2 in B-flat Major, op. 15
*Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra - Mariss Jansons


----------



## jim prideaux

Listening again to Jarvi's Bremen recording of Beethoven's 4th and 7th Symphonies.

Wonderful, everything sounds just so right!


----------



## Bkeske

Øivin Fjeldstad conducts David Monrad Johansen - Voluspaa (Dikt Fra «Den Eldre Edda» For Soli, Kor Og Orkester, Verk 15). Filharmonisk Selskaps Orkester. Philips 1969 Norway


----------



## eljr

Strings Attached: The Voice of Kannel

Anna-Liisa Eller (kannels & psaltery)

Conceived as 'an audio voyage', this programme makes associations between diverse repertoire through timbre, texture, colour and 'affect'...In the hands of a gifted virtuoso like Eller, one understands... - BBC Music Magazine, November 2021, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 20th Aug 2021
Catalogue No: HMN916110
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 56 minutes
Instrumental Choice
BBC Music Magazine
November 2021
Instrumental Choice


----------



## Bkeske

Michael Ponti : Alexander Scriabine - 12 Piano Sonatas. VoxBox 3LP box 1972


----------



## HerbertNorman

Tonight the 12th Symphony, Vassily Petrenko and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra









Béla Bartók- 6th string quartet played by the Hagen Quartet


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* | _Brandenburg Concertos_ 
Nikolaus Harnoncourt | Concentus Musicus Wien










This was one of my first Classical music recordings to discover and love (but I remember it with a different cover). After this I moved on to Harnoncourt's _B Minor Mass_. This was during my first semester at music school, Fall/1969-70.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Concerto for Orchestra by Lutoslawski with LA Phil. and my old hero, Esa-Pekka Salonen. I used to think Lutoslawski was real hardcore modern, but this is quite easy


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading The Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 1":


----------



## HerbertNorman

Béla Bartók- Suite no. 2 , dance suite and Romanian folk dances - Zoltan Kocsis and the Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra - Hungaroton - streaming


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Die Meistersinger Von Nürnberg, Act 1


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 4 (first printed edition Gutmann 1889)
Orchestre de la Francophonie Canadienne - Jean-Philippe Tremblay


----------



## Joe B

Tonu Kaljuste leading the Tallinn Chamber Orchestra and Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir in music by Tonu Korvits and Veljo Tormis:


----------



## SanAntone

*Chopin* | _Mazurkas_ 
Patrick Cohen










Patrick Cohen plays an Erard piano, c 1855, that seems perfect for Chopin; a warm, rich sonority, admirably clear in the bass, and a slightly soft-edged.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann* | _Piano Quintet, Op. 44 | Piano Quartet, Op. 47_ 
Jerusalem Quartet | Alexander Melnikov










These I believe are period instrument performances. In any event, they are very good.


----------



## Gothos

-------------


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Sunday

*Ginastera
Piano Quintet, Op. 29
Alberto Portugheis, piano
Bingham Quartet*


----------



## 13hm13

Hans Rosbaud, Bruckner, Südwestfunk-Orchester Baden-Baden - Hans Rosbaud Conducts Bruckner: Sinfonien 2-9

Sym 8


----------



## MusicSybarite

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Osmo Vänskä's excellent 2014 recording of Lemminkäinen with the Lahti Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> View attachment 163837
> 
> 
> He made an earlier one with Lahti, but this is by most accounts the better of the two. I agree!


I can't agree. This is a less distinctive account of it, and the sound quality somehow doesn't convince me enough.

This is the recording that opened my ears to this stupendous piece (the 1st one):


----------



## Gothos

Philip Glass-The Glass Box
-Symphony No.3

Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra
Dennis Russell Davies,conductor

-Symphony No.8

Bruckner Orchester Linz
Dennis Russell Davies,conductor


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: String quartets, Piano quintet etc (Borodin Quartet et al, Decca, 7 CD's)

CD 2: String quartets 3+4. Certainly one of the most praised recordings of my favourite string quartets cycle. An extra advantage of this box is that the quartets are programmed in chronological order.As good as the first two are, the next two take the level a notch higher.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Art Rock said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich: String quartets, Piano quintet etc (Borodin Quartet et al, Decca, 7 CD's)
> 
> CD 2: String quartets 3+4. Certainly one of the most praised recordings of my favourite string quartets cycle. An extra advantage of this box is that the quartets are programmed in chronological order.As good as the first two are, the next two take the level a notch higher.


I agree, I've got the box too and it is one of the prized possessions in my CD folders ... Shostakovich played at its very best!


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Choral works (Austrian Radio Chorus, Members of the ORF Symphony Orchestra, Gottfried Preinfalk, DG)

A selection of 13 choral works with some accompanying instrumentation, ranging from D140 to D983. Lovely music, wonderful performances.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hassler*

When you listen to this third CD you again notice how easily you are carried away by this fantastic release. I don't know any other versions but there is nothing wrong with this, it immediately appeals to me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various works part three of three scattered throughout late morning and afternoon. No _Les Troyens_ to finish with, though - I'm saving that behemoth for another time.

_Tristia_ [_Sad Things_] _part one:_ _Méditation religieuse_ for mixed choir and small wind orchestra, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra op.18 no.1 [Text: Thomas Moore, transl. by Louise Belloc] (orig. 1831 - arr. c. 1848):
_Tristia_ [_Sad Things_] _part two:_ _La mort d'Ophélie_ - ballade for voice and piano, arr. for female choir and orchestra op. 18 no.2 [Text: Ernest Legouvé] (orig. 1842 - arr. 1848):
_Sara la baigneuse_ [_Sara the Bather_] - ballade for four male voices and orchestra op.11, arr. for male choir, female choir, mixed choir and orchestra from the lost original version [Text: Victor Hugo] (orig. 1834 - arr. 1850):
_L'enfance du Christ_ [_The Childhood of Christ_] - oratorio ('trilogie sacrée) for male narrator, alto, tenor, baritone, two basses, mixed choir and orchestra op.25 [Text: Hector Berlioz] *** (1850 and 1853-54):

with The St. Anthony Singers, The English Chamber Orchestra/Davis

*** with Peter Pears (nar.)/Elsie Morison (sop.)/John Cameron (bar.)/Jospeh Rouleau (bass)/Edgar Fleet (bass)










_Les nuits d'été_ [_Summer Nights_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra op.7 [Texts: Théophile Gautier] (orig. 1840-41 - arr. 1856):

with the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet










_Te Deum_ for tenor, double mixed choir, children's choir, organ and orchestra op.22 (1848-49 - rev. 1852 and 1855):

with Franco Tagliavini (ten.), Nicholas Kynaston (org.), Wandsworth School Boys Choir, the London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/Davis










_Tristia_ [_Sad Things_] _part three:_ _Marche funèbre pour la dernière scène d'Hamlet_ [_Funeral March for the final scene of Hamlet_] for wordless mixed choir and orchestra op.18 no.3 *** (c. 1844-48):
Orchestral overture from the 'opéra comique' _Béatrice et Bénédict_ WoO (1860-62):

with the London Symphony Orchestra/Davis

*** with The John Alldis Choir


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: Complete symphonies, tone poems (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Bournemout Symphony Orchestra, Paavdo Berglund, EMI, 8 CD's)

Playing CD1: Symphonies 1 and 2 (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra). Just like the Shostakovich string quartets box, the Sibelius numbered symphonies are here fortunately presented on CD's in chronological order. I love them all, none of them score lower than a 5/6 (essential).


----------



## Chilham

As I consider what music to listen to after a couple of hours of Corelli Violin Sonatas this Valentines morning, I'm drawn to the slightly unsettling coincidence that this piece, the completion of which was commissioned to commemorate the first anniversary of the passing of Anna, wife of Count Franz von Walsegg, on this day in 1791, is my own wife's favourite classical piece.










Mozart/Süssmayr: Requiem

Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, Hanno Müller-Brachmann, La Chapelle Royale, Orchestre des Champs-Elysées


----------



## eljr

Edvard Grieg - Raymond Leppard, English Chamber Orchestra - Peer Gynt Suites 1 & 2 / Four Norwegian Dances
Label:	Pentatone - PTC 5186 231
Series:	Pentatone Remastered Classics
Format:	
SACD, Hybrid, Multichannel, Album, Reissue, Remastered
Country:	Netherlands
Released:	2016
Genre:	Classical
Style:	Classical


----------



## Helgi

Bartók's string quartets are finally clicking with me. Listening to the Keller Quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxethude*

More organ now with this fine Buxtehude box

CD 1

Praeludium In G Minor BuxWVVV149 
Nun Komm, Der Heiden Heiland BuxWVVV211 
Gelobet Seist Du, Jesu Christ BuxWVVV189 
Puer Natus In Bethlehem BuxWVV217 
Der Tag Der Ist So Freudenreich BuxWVV182 
In Dulci Jubilo BuxWV197 
Lobt Gott, Ihr Christen Allzu Gleich BuxWV202 
Ciacona In C Minor BuxWV159 
Passacaglia In D Minor BuxWV161	
Ciacona In E Minor BuxWVV160 
Praeludium In G Minor BuxWV148 
Jesus Christus, Unser Heliland, Der Den Tod Ueberwand BuxWVV198 
Komm, Heilger Geist, Herre Gott BuxWVV199 
Nun Bitten Wir Den Heilgen Geist BuxWVV209 
Nun Bitten Wir Den Heilgen Geist BuxWVV208 
Komm, Heliger Geist, Herre Gott BuxWVV200 
Gott Der Vater Wohn Uns Bei BuxWVV190 
Praeludium In C BuxWVV137


----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann* | _The Violin Sonatas_ 
Erikka Maalismaa | Emil Holmström (period instruments)


----------



## eljr

Now, a Valentine's Day playlist of my creation.

Runtime: 52 minutes

Featuring:
Mahler: Symphony No. 5, Adagietto 
Rachmaninoff: ‘Liebesfreud’ 
Puccini: ‘Che gelida manina’ from ‘La bohème’ 
Elgar: ‘Salut d'amour’
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2, Larghetto
Igor Stravinsky: Finale from ‘The Firebird’
Martini: ‘Plaisir d’amour’


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8 in C minor, Op. 110*

_ Borodin Quartet (string quartet), Vladimir Balshin (cello), Igor Naidin (viola), Ruben Aharonian (violin), Sergei Lomovsky (violin)_
Recorded: 2015-01-19
Recording Venue: Concert Hall of The Victor Popov Academy of Choral Arts, Moscow


----------



## Vasks

*J. Strauss, Jr - Overture to "Die Fledermaus" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Draeseke - Symphony in G, Op. 12 (Hanson/MDG)*


----------



## SanAntone

_Proust, Le Concert Retrouvé_ 
Théotime Langlois De Swarte | Tanguy De Williencourt












> This program draws upon a salon concert organized by writer Marcel Proust in 1907. Although the selections are not exactly the same as what was presented, they are a close reflection of the music the writer (as well as music enthusiasts in his social circle) appreciated - a range of eras that spanned from Baroque (Couperin) to Romantic (Chopin and Liszt), to modern (Hahn). (Source: The Classic Review)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Weiter mit Bach

CD1


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Children's Corner
Alain Planès*

From this set -


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'*

_ Christina Landshamer (soprano), Jennifer Johnson Cano (mezzo-soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Shenyang (bass-baritone)
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, The Mendelssohn Choir of Pittsburgh
Manfred Honeck_


----------



## Art Rock

Rudolph Simonsen: Overture in G, Symphonies 1 and 2 (Sonderiyllands Symfoniorkester, Israel Yinon, CPO)

Rudolph Simonsen (1889-1947) was a Danish composer. His style is a bit old fashioned, certainly compared to say Nielsen and Langgaard. It is worth a spin, but these are no lost treasures by a long shot.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday

*Kodály
Seven Piano Pieces, Op. 11
Ádám Fellegi*


----------



## eljr




----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47*
_
Cho-Liang Lin (violin)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen_


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kiki

Felix Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream 
Gulbenkian Choir / Orchestra of the Eighteen Century / Frans Brüggen / 1997 Live (Glossa)

A leisurely Midsumer Night's Dream.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kiki

Benjamin Britten: Simple Symphony 
TrondheimSolistene / 2007 (2L)

Attack, Benjamin! Attack!


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various orchestral works part one for the rest of today.

Symphony no.1 _Zlonické zvony_ [_The Bells of Zlonice_] in C-minor B9/WoO (1865):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat B12/op.4 (1865):
Symphony no.3 in E-flat B34/op.10 (1873):










_Romance_ in F-minor for violin and orchestra B39 op.11 (1873):










_Rhapsody_ - symphonic poem in A-minor B44/op.14a (1874):


----------



## SanAntone

*Tchaikovsky* | _Symphony No.6 in B Minor, Op. 74 "Pathétique_ 
Teodor Currentzis | musicAeterna










Russian trained & based Currentzis and his Russian band bring a genuine authenticity to this iconic cornerstone of the Russian repertory.


----------



## Neo Romanza

SanAntone said:


> *Tchaikovsky* | _Symphony No.6 in B Minor, Op. 74 "Pathétique_
> Teodor Currentzis | musicAeterna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian trained & based Currentzis and his Russian band bring a genuine authenticity to this iconic cornerstone of the Russian repertory.


I absolutely LOVED their Mahler 6th:


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98*

_ Robin Ticciati, Scottish Chamber Orchestra_


----------



## Merl

haziz said:


> * Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98*
> 
> _ Robin Ticciati, Scottish Chamber Orchestra_


If you like Ticciati's Brahms cycle you'll love his much better Schumann set, haziz!


----------



## haziz

Merl said:


> If you like Ticciati's Brahms cycle you'll love his much better Schumann set, haziz!


I do play his Schumann cycle every now and then including listening to the Spring Symphony this weekend played by Ticciati and his Scottish band. It does help clarify Schumann's marginally dense orchestration. It was actually that listening session that led to me seeking out his Brahms today.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr

Valse Sentimentale
Misha Quint

Suite Italienne (After Pulcinella), for Cello and Piano: I. Introduzione
Suite Italienne (After Pulcinella), for Cello and Piano: II. Serenata
Suite Italienne (After Pulcinella), for Cello and Piano: III. Aria: Allegro Alla Breve. Largo
Suite Italienne (After Pulcinella), for Cello and Piano: IV. TarantellSuite Italienne (After Pulcinella), for Cello and Piano: V. Minuetto E Finale


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> *Tchaikovsky* | _Symphony No.6 in B Minor, Op. 74 "Pathétique_
> Teodor Currentzis | musicAeterna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian trained & based Currentzis and his Russian band bring a genuine authenticity to this iconic cornerstone of the Russian repertory.


Not a bad idea... I must look through my CD bookcase for this.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday

*Schmitt
Musique sur l'eau, Op. 33
Susan Platts, mezzo-soprano
Buffalo PO
JoAnn Falletta*

From this new acquisition -


----------



## eljr

Vivaldi in Venice
INTERPRETI VENEZIANI CHAMBER ORCHESTRA

Date First Available ‏ : ‎ February 2, 2019
Label ‏ : ‎ Chasing the Dragon

This is a 2 CD set which can be hard to find. 
DSD download is available for $55, LP for $80.

"Let me say it up front, Vivaldi in Venice is one of the most gorgeous sounding and exquisitely played..."


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-5th and 1st Symphonies.

Paavo Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie.

Proving to be a magnificent cycle!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Beethoven
String Quartet No. 13 in B-Flat Major, Op. 130
Quatuor Ebène*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## 13hm13

Symp 5 ... on ...

Hans Rosbaud conducts Mahler - Box Set 8CDs


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Beethoven
String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
Quatuor Ebène*










Beethoven's late SQs have been a huge source of inspiration for me.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Béla Bartók - Music for strings, percussion and celesta
Miraculous Mandarin Suite
Divertimento
Sir Georg Solti and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Decca 1991


----------



## Merl

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Beethoven
> String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132
> Quatuor Ebène*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beethoven's late SQs have been a huge source of inspiration for me.


It's an excellent cycle, isn't it, Neo?


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## KevinJS

Brahms - Symphony #4 - Kleiber - Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
Leipziger Streichquartett

Merl is absolutely right about how good this is. Indeed, the whole set is sensational!


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler - Symphony #1 - Hans Graf - Calgary Philharmonic Orchestra

Includes Blumine as the second movement.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bkeske

The Fine Arts Quartet & Members of The New York Woodwind Quintet : Schubert - Octet In F Major, Opus 166, For Strings And Winds. Concert-Disc 1961


----------



## Knorf

*Hans Abrahamsen*: String Quartet No. 4
Arditti String Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. This quartet is an astonishing piece, like a bit of stunning poetry, where you can barely hear or fully understand the words, though they seem simple, but every phoneme exhilarates the imagination.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3
> Leipziger Streichquartett
> 
> Merl is absolutely right about how good this is. Indeed, the whole set is sensational!


Thanks for this report, Knorf. On the strength of your posts about this particular set with the Leipzig Quartet, I just purchased this set.  I have recently been loving the Quatuor Ébène's _Beethoven Around the World_ cycle, but I definitely look forward to hearing a more up-to-date cycle from a German ensemble. I'm quite familiar with the Leipzig Quartet's work (I also own their Schubert SQ set), so definitely looking forward to diving into these Beethoven SQs (esp. the late SQs).

Thread duty -

*Ginastera
Suite de Danzas Criollas, Op. 15
Barbara Nissman, piano*

From this fabulous 2-CD set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ginastera
Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 53
Barbara Nissman, piano*

From this 2-CD set -


----------



## Joe B

Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir and Sinfonietta Riga in music by Peteris Vasks:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Orpheus
Danses concertantes
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra*


----------



## Bkeske

Concerto Amsterdam : Hindemith - Die 7 Kammermusiken. Telefunken 3LP box 1969 German release


----------



## Dimace

These SACDs are really EXCELLENT and no many words are needed for guys like* Starker & Sebok.*









_(This is a remastered issue of Decca's original LPs, with much superior sound of course. The production made in Hong Kong and the general quality is very good) _


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert* | _Moments musicaux_ 
András Schiff (period piano)












> Part of the magic of this recording stems from the instrument itself, or rather from the obvious long-established synergy between that instrument and its player: Schiff uses the Franz Brodmann fortepiano (dating from 1820, roughly two decades before this music was composed) which he purchased in 2010 and has described as 'ideally suited to Schubert's keyboard works'. Source: Presto Music


----------



## Neo Romanza

^ I need to get around to doing a more thorough listen of Schubert's solo piano music.


----------



## SanAntone

Neo Romanza said:


> ^ I need to get around to doing a more thorough listen of Schubert's solo piano music.


I cannot recommend strongly enough the two recordings by *András Schiff* on ECM of the late piano music of Schubert, played on a Franz Brodmann fortepiano (dating from 1820, roughly two decades before this music was composed). This instrument has some unique qualities, and ones which do not exist on a modern grand:

_"Perhaps the most striking quality, though, is the instrument's uncanny similarity to the human voice - unlike most modern pianos, the Brodmann has markedly different timbres in each of its three registers, to the extent that there's an audible 'passaggio' between the bass and middle 'voice' and the middle and treble. In a brief but insightful video-interview for ECM, Schiff observes that Schubert was 'quintessentially a composer for the voice...even when he is writing for the piano alone', and he draws on the vocal qualities of the instrument with the skill of a great singer in full command of their own personal sound-palette." _ Presto Music


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> Thanks for this report, Knorf. On the strength of your posts about this particular set with the Leipzig Quartet, I just purchased this set...I'm quite familiar with the Leipzig Quartet's work (I also own their Schubert SQ set), so definitely looking forward to diving into these Beethoven SQs (esp. the late SQs).


It is unlikely you'll be disappointed, I deem.


----------



## 89Koechel

Coach G, haziz, et. al. - (Carl Nielsen) - He occupies NOT, a lesser place than Grieg, or even Sibelius, of the North Country types of composers ... even though the Finn and the Norwegian WERE great talents, in their own, separate ways and inspirations. Also, am almost-disappointed (kidding, in a way) that there was no mention of the late Jascha Horenstein (in Nielsen's 5th), or Igor Markevitch (Nielsen 4th) ... but, to be honest, these men might be somewhat-forgotten, by now. Also, the Danacord label has/had all of the Symphonies, in the capable hands of the "old-timers" ... Erik Tuxen, Thomas Jensen, Launy Grondahl ... on CD, and these still-compare to any, modern recordings. ... Also, there's a great series of Nielsen's songs, by the late, great tenor - Aksel Schiotz.


----------



## Neo Romanza

SanAntone said:


> I cannot recommend strongly enough the two recordings by *András Schiff* on ECM of the late piano music of Schubert, played on a Franz Brodmann fortepiano (dating from 1820, roughly two decades before this music was composed). This instrument has some unique qualities, and ones which do not exist on a modern grand:
> 
> _"Perhaps the most striking quality, though, is the instrument's uncanny similarity to the human voice - unlike most modern pianos, the Brodmann has markedly different timbres in each of its three registers, to the extent that there's an audible 'passaggio' between the bass and middle 'voice' and the middle and treble. In a brief but insightful video-interview for ECM, Schiff observes that Schubert was 'quintessentially a composer for the voice...even when he is writing for the piano alone', and he draws on the vocal qualities of the instrument with the skill of a great singer in full command of their own personal sound-palette." _ Presto Music


Thanks, SanAntone. I'll check those Schiff recordings out.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Another first-listen

*Schoeck
Elegie, Op. 36
Andreas Schmidt, baritone
Winterthur Musikkollegium
Werner Andreas Albert*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> It is unlikely you'll be disappointed, I deem.


I'm sure I won't!


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Scriabin*: _Le Poème de l'extase_, Op. 54
London Symphony Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

Despite the cover art of this CD, it's not really appropriate to call this Scriabin's "Fourth Symphony." He himself never referred to it as such.

Anyway, wonderful performance!


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 - 5
[1984 LP box set]


----------



## Merl

After finishing my Razumovsky blogs I don't know what to do with myself. I know, I'll listen to this random recording from the cd racks.... Or is it random? :lol:


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: Complete symphonies, tone poems (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavdo Berglund, EMI, 8 CD's)

Playing CD2: Symphonies 3 and 4 (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra). Just like the Shostakovich string quartets box, the Sibelius numbered symphonies are here fortunately presented on CD's in chronological order. I love them all, none of them score lower than a 5/6 (essential). The fourth is my favourite and scores the rare 6/6.


----------



## Kiki

Rautavaara's angel trilogy. Metaphysical, savage, berserk, menacing, magnificent, imposing, transcendent.

Einojuhani Rautavaara: Angels and Visitations 
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra / Leif Segerstam / 1996 (Ondine)









Einojuhani Rautavaara: Double Bass Concerto "Angel of Dusk"
Esko Laine / Tapiola Sinfonietta / Jean-Jacques Kantorow / 1997 (BIS)









Einojuhani Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel of Light"
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra / Leif Segerstam / 1995 (Ondine)


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: The Hyperion Schubert Edition 36 (Juliane Banse, Lynne Dawson, Michael Schade, Gerald Finley, Graham Johnson, Hyperion)

Another Schubertiad, focusing on the year 1827. I love this format, and only wish they had come up with it earlier in the project.


----------



## 13hm13

Starting with Sym. 4 (off to a very good start!!) ...

Bruckner: Symphonies 4-9 Rogner


----------



## Dimace

Art Rock said:


> Jean Sibelius: Complete symphonies, tone poems (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavdo Berglund, EMI, 8 CD's)
> 
> Playing CD2: Symphonies 3 and 4 (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra). Just like the Shostakovich string quartets box, the Sibelius numbered symphonies are here fortunately presented on CD's in chronological order. I love them all, none of them score lower than a 5/6 (essential). The fourth is my favourite and scores the rare 6/6.


I also suggest this one. More rhythmical and dynamic than Järvis (I listened only the first 4 symphonies) but also enough lyrical, emotional & touching.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hassler*

CD 4

After enjoying Hassler yesterday full speed ahead with this one.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Yesterday was a musicless day, therefore it was a bad day. But now, Bruckner's 6th, again, Skrowaczewski.


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
_
Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Mariss Jansons_
Recorded: 2002-12-21
Recording Venue: Live Recording: 20-21 December 2002, Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

CD2

Praeludium In E minor, BuxWV 152	3:58
Ach Herr, Mich Armen Sünder, BuxWV 178 
Christ Unser Herr Zum Jordan Kam, BuxWV 180 
Praeludium In A Minor, BuxWV 153 
Mensch, Willt Du Leben Seliglich, BuxWV 206	
Von Gott will ich nicht lassen, BuxWV 221 
Von Gott Will Ich Nicht Lassen, BuxWV 222 
Praeludium In C Major, BuxWV 136 
Wär Gott Nicht Mit Uns Diese Zeit, BuxWV 222 
Wir Danken Dir, Herr Jesu Christ, BuxWV 224 
Praeludium In A Major, BuxWV 151 
Nun Lob, Mein Seel, Den Herren, BuxWV 214	
Nun Lob, Mein Seel, Den Herren, BuxWV 215 
Praeludium In E Minor, BuxWV 142


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Bruckner 7. Skrowaczewski's interpretation of the 3rd had seemed to me a great triumph, the 6 less so, but still a great performance


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various orchestral works part two scattered throughout late morning and most of the afternoon.

_Serenade_ in E for string orchestra B52/op.22 (1875):

London Philharmonic Orchestra/Christopher Hogwood










Symphony no.4 in D minor B41/op. 13 (1874):
Symphony no.5 in F B54/op.76 (1875):

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pešek










_Nocturne_ in B for string orchestra B47/op.40 (1875):

Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati










Piano Concerto in G-minor B63/op.33 (1876):


----------



## haziz

* Gade, N: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 5 'Paa Sjølunds fagre Sletter'*
_
Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Christopher Hogwood_


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'*
_
Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1964-09
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienn


----------



## eljr

Vyacheslav Artyomov: A Sonata of Meditations; A Garland of Recitations; Totem

Mark Pekarsky Percussion Ensemble, Moscow Philharmonic, Virko Baley

Release Date: 11th Jan 2019
Catalogue No: DDA25174
Label: Divine Art
Length: 69 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

CD 1 Suites

Simone Stella Harpsichord Ruckers


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Bruckner 8, again Skrowaczewski. And that'll be it for Anton


----------



## SanAntone

*Horowitz Plays Rachmaninoff* | _Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat Minor, Op. 36_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Spohr - Overture to "Faust" (Frohlich/cpo)
Schubert - Rondo in A for Piano-Four Hands, D.951 (Gulda & Hinterhuber/Naxos)
Silcher - Gesang der Jugend (Huber/Carus)
Weber - Konzertstuck for Piano & Orchestra, Op. 79 (Drewnowski/Frequenz)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ginastera
Cello Sonata, Op. 49
Aurora Nátola-Ginastera, Barbara Nissman*

From this 2-CD set -


----------



## haziz

* Nielsen: Violin Concerto, Op. 33 (FS61)*

_ Nikolaj Znaider (violin)
New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert_
Recorded: 10-13 October 2013
Recording Venue: Live recording at Avery Fisher Hall, Lincoln Center, New York City, United States


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Bruckner 8, again Skrowaczewski. And that'll be it for Anton


I really wish all of these conductors/record labels would drop these Bruckner (and Mahler, too) symphony nicknames like "Apocalyptic" or "The Saucy Maid".  The composer never assigned names to them other than the 4th symphony subtitled "Romantic". They don't even make sense.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> I really wish all of these conductors/record labels would drop these Bruckner (and Mahler, too) symphony nicknames like "Apocalyptic" or "The Saucy Maid".  The composer never assigned names to them other than the 4th symphony subtitled "Romantic". They don't even make sense.


Indeed they don't


----------



## SanAntone

*Mendelssohn* | _The Piano Trios_ 
The Benvenue Fortepiano Trio


----------



## Chilham

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams"

Pablo Heras-Casado, Orchestra of St. Luke's










Glazunov: Violin Concerto

Claudio Abbado, Berliner Philharmoniker, Maxim Vengerov


----------



## eljr

From this Box:










Mozart: Divertimento No. 15 in B flat major, K287

Work length 38:02

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1965-08-21
Recording Venue: Hotel "La Reine Victoria", Victoriasaal, St. Moritz


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Janáček's The Excursions of Mr. Brouček to the Moon and to the 15th Century. Now that's a title!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Milhaud
Malheurs d'Orphée
Malcolm Walker, Matthew Best, Patricia Bardon, Susan Bickley et. al.
Matrix Ensemble
Robert Ziegler*


----------



## haziz

Chilham said:


> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams"
> 
> Pablo Heras-Casado, Orchestra of St. Luke's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glazunov: Violin Concerto
> 
> Claudio Abbado, Berliner Philharmoniker, Maxim Vengerov


A superb recording of Glazunov's excellent Violin Concerto. I am unfamiliar with this recording of one of my favorite Tchaikovsky symphonies. I will have to listen to it at some point.


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Janáček's The Excursions of Mr. Brouček to the Moon and to the 15th Century. Now that's a title!


A great opera! It doesn't get talked about as much as say _The Cunning Little Vixen_ or _Jenůfa_, but it deserves as much attention as these works.


----------



## haziz

* Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50 (FS97)*

_ New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert_
Recorded: 1-3 October 2014
Recording Venue: Avery Fisher Hall, Lincoln Center, New York City, USA


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

CD 2


----------



## eljr

Vyacheslav Petrovich Artyomov 
Dmitri Kitaenko & Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Requiem

Released: 2018
Runtime: 1:16:11


----------



## Neo Romanza

Some various selections from this *Plasson/Baldwin*-led set of *mélodies* by *Ravel*:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Piano Trio in B Flat*


----------



## Malx

Sad to say for the second time in just over three weeks the music picks itself.

*Verdi, Requiem - Price, Elias, Björling, Tozzi, Wiener Philharmoniker, Fritz Reiner.*


----------



## eljr

Vyacheslav Artyomov: In Spe & Latin Hymns

Ivan Pochekin (violin), Alexander Buzlov (cello), Nadezhda Pavlova (soprano)

Yurlov State Capella, Valentin Uryupin

Release Date: 19th Apr 2019
Catalogue No: DDA25184D
Label: Divine Art
Length: 77 minutes


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> A great opera! It doesn't get talked about as much as say _The Cunning Little Vixen_ or _Jenůfa_, but it deserves as much attention as these works.


It is way better than _Vixen_ and up there with Jenufa.

Up next: From the House of the Dead


----------



## haziz

* Higdon: Blue Cathedral*

_ Oberlin Conservatory Symphony Orchestra
Robert Spano_
Recorded: 26 January 2007
Recording Venue: Stern Auditorium / Perelman Stage at Carnegie Hall, New York, United States


----------



## Merl

Just for The Nadarejshvili Quartet (which I love).


----------



## haziz

* Glazunov: Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, Op. 48*

_ BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Tadaaki Otaka_
Recorded: 27 July 1997
Recording Venue: Brangwyn Hall, Swansea, Wales


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

*Buxtehude, Ad pedes, Ad genua & Ad manus from Membra Jesu Nostra - Emma Kirkby (soprano), Elin Manahan Thomas (soprano), Michael Chance (counter-tenor), Charles Daniels (tenor) & Peter Harvey (bass), Fretwork & The Purcell Quartet.*

Beautiful, peaceful music.


----------



## haziz

* Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'*

_ Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2005
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## SanAntone

*eljr,* I figured out how you are posting these images.


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> *eljr,* I figured out how you are posting these images.


LOL, I hope so, I told you!

Well, to be fair, I don't think I explain how but rather from where.

I believe you are capturing this image from Spotify? That is your principle streaming service?


----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

eljr said:


> LOL, I hope so, I told you how. LOL
> 
> Well, to be fair, I don't think I explain how but rather from where. I'd say you still need a bit more practice!


Yeah, the sizing could be better.


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Burleske_ in D minor for piano and orchestra* & _Eine Alpensinfonie_, Op. 64
*Daniil Trifonov, piano
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

The _Burleske_ is one of those semi-"unknown" Strauss pieces that really doesn't deserve to be, especially in such a committed and convincing performance as this one.

I'd heard or read previously that this _Eine Alpensinfonie_ is a highlight of the terrific Strauss recordings Jansons made with the BRSO, which I've consistently been impressed with, so I'm very much looking forward to this.










Last night's listening included:

*Johannes Brahms*: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 92
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

This is every bit as good as I remembered.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Going to listen to the 6 Bartók String Quartets played by the Belceas


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'*
_
NDR Sinfonieorchester
Helmut Franz (chorus master), Jürgen Schulz (chorus master), Chor des Norddeutschen Rundfunks, Edith Wiens (soprano), Hildegard Hartwig (alto), Keith Lewis (tenor), Roland Hermann (bass), Chor der Hamburgischen Staatsoper
Günter Wand_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Karelia Suite*

Charles McKerras conducting. I just started listening to the Sibelius box, and so far, I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## SanAntone

*Carl Loewe* (1796-1869) was a German composer, tenor singer and conductor. In his lifetime, his songs (Lieder) were well enough known for some to call him the "Schubert of North Germany", and Hugo Wolf came to admire his work. He is less known today, but his ballads and songs, which number over 400, are occasionally performed. (Wikipedia)

The CPO label has released 26 volumes of his lieder.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in C sharp minor, op.131









Takács Quartet *


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-2nd and 6th Symphonies.

Paavo Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie.

Consistently superb cycle......so impressed (and so glad I took the plunge on yet another LvB cycle!)


----------



## eljr

Listening to some things from this release, a greatest hit, as it were, album released for Mr. Glass' 75 Birthday. (he just celebrated his 85th)










Runtime: 65:00 on my selections

Glass, P: Songs from Liquid Days: No. 2, Lightning

Work length 6:47

Glass, P: Façades

Work length 7:23

Glass, P: A Gentleman's Honor

Work length 3:18

Glass, P: Naqoyqatsi: Primacy of Number

Work length 6:52

Glass, P: Metamorphosis IV

Work length 7:03

Glass, P: Songs from Liquid Days: No. 5, Liquid Days, Pt. 2, Open the Kingdom

Work length 7:02

Glass, P: In the Upper Room

Work length 10:46

Glass, P: Glasspiece No. 1 (Rubric)

Work length 6:05

Glass, P: Songs from Liquid Days: No. 1, Changing Opinion

Work length 10:01


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Respighi
Belfagor Overture, P. 140
Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
John Neschling*










Next up:

*Casella
Sinfonia (Symphony No. 3), Op. 63
BBC Philharmonic
Gianandrea Noseda*


----------



## eljr

.


----------



## haziz

* Corigliano, J: Violin Concerto, "The Red Violin"*

_ Michael Ludwig (violin)
Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta_
Recorded: 17-19 October 2008
Recording Venue: Kleinhans Music Hall, Buffalo, New York, USA

I initially started streaming the recording of Joshua Bell with the Baltimore Symphony and Marin Alsop, only to find that two out of the three streaming services I subscribe to will let me stream only the first movement. So Michael Ludwig with the Buffalo Philharmonic and JoAnn Falletta it is.

*P.S.* Actually one service does let me listen to the entirety of the Joshua Bell recording. Will likely listen to that later.


----------



## haziz

* Lalo: Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21*

_ Renaud Capuçon (violin)
Orchestre de Paris
Paavo Järvi_


----------



## SanAntone

*Loewe* | _Piano Musc, Vol. 1_ 
Linda Nicholson (period piano)


----------



## haziz

*
Ravel's Daphnis and Chloe with Jeremy Sams and Andrew McGregor
Record Review*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0014g54

with Andrew McGregor

9.30
Building a Library: Jeremy Sams recommends his favourite recording of Ravel's Daphnis and Chloe (complete ballet).

Maurice Ravel described his ballet, Daphnis and Chloe as a choreographic symphony. The story concerns the love between the goatherd Daphnis and the shepherdess Chloé. Ravel began work in 1909 after a commission from Sergei Diaghilev and it was premiered in Paris by his Ballets Russes in 1912. The orchestra was conducted by Pierre Monteux, the choreography was by Michel Fokine, and Vaslav Nijinsky and Tamara Karsavina danced the parts of Daphnis and Chloé. With rich harmonies and lush orchestrations it is one of Ravel's most popular works.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0014g54


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: _Brettl-Lieder_ & _Erwartung_, Op. 17
Jessye Norman
Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, James Levine


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Malipiero
String Quartets Nos. 1-4
Quartetto di Venezia*


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann*: Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 38
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Very good, but perhaps not exceptional.


----------



## SanAntone

_On paper, Robin Ticciati's new set of Brahms's symphonies bears a striking resemblance to the Scottish Chamber Orchestra's previous recording with Sir Charles Mackerras (Telarc, 10/97). Both cycles are closely modelled on the performing tradition of the court orchestra at Meiningen, where Brahms conducted the premiere of his Fourth Symphony. No surprise, then, that the interpretative decisions Robin Ticciati enumerates in his booklet note are nearly identical to those laid out in Mackerras's, including the deployment of Viennese horns and small-bore trombones, and the same configuration of 34 strings who play with 'the notion of vibrato as ornament'._ Gramophone










_In practice, however, the interpretations sound nothing alike. Mackerras's recording is reassuringly sonorous, despite the smaller complement of strings; Ticciati's is lean and quite dazzlingly transparent. Listening with score in hand, I marvelled at the conductor's meticulous observance of Brahms's markings. Nearly every instruction regarding dynamics, phrasing and articulation is accounted for. Impressive, too, is the orchestra's ability to render these details with such a fine balance of precision and expressive brio - evidence of Ticciati's salutary impact on the orchestra during his nine years as music director._


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Symphony No. 25 in G minor K. 183
Symphony No. 29 in A major K. 201

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*

These are gorgeous.


----------



## tortkis

Schumann Project - The Complete Solo Piano Music, Éric Le Sage (Alpha)








eloquent playing, very good sound.


----------



## SanAntone

_However, if you love the Brahms Piano Quintet, you'll marvel at the fusion of power and clarity pianist Andreas Staier and the Leipzig Quartet achieve. ...... Sonic and budgetary issues aside, this powerful, profound performance deserves serious consideration._ (Jed Distler, Classics Today)


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* | _Mass in B minor_ BWV 232 
Van Veldhoven | Netherlands Bach Society






Sublime.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ginastera
Cantos Del Tucumán
Olivia Blackburn, soprano
Anna Noakes, flute
David Emanuel, violin
Gillian Tingay, harp
Gary Kettel, percussion*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Préludes, Livre I
Planès*

From this set -


----------



## 13hm13

Wilhelm Stenhammar - Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra • Stig Westerberg - Symphony No. 2 In G Minor
[1978 recording]


----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 "Pathétique"
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

While I might have been slightly lukewarm to Jansons' Schumann-but make no mistake, it's very good nonetheless-there's no question that his Tchaikovsky is absolutely top shelf. This is an intensely personal, deeply committed, powerful _Pathétique_. Simply outstanding!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Szymanowski
Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 35
Kaja Danczowska, violin
Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra
Kazimierz Kord*










This is hands-down my favorite recording of the Szymanowski VCs. Kaja Danczowska is brilliant. I do wish Kord recorded Szymanowski's vocal and choral works. His other recording with _Harnasie_ and _Symphonie concertante_ is smoking, too.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Art Rock

*Copyright issues*

Please note that copying/pasting large part of reviews into your posts is a breach of copyright, unless the source clearly marks it as public domain. By all means, include links to relevant reviews, but keep the copied text to something like 10-20% of the linked review - our members can read the rest at the link.


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: String quartets, Piano quintet etc (Borodin Quartet et al, Decca, 7 CD's)

CD 3: String quartets 5-7. Certainly one of the most praised recordings of my favourite string quartets cycle. An extra advantage of this box is that the quartets are programmed in chronological order. These three quartets from 1952-1960 are among his finest for me.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Finally time to listen to the Abrahamsen SQ no. 4 that was proposed in the weekly SQ thread and I really enjoyed the listen!

Here played by the Arditti String Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Choral Works (Monteverdi Choir, John Elliot Gardiner, Malcolm Bilson et al,Philips)

Another collection of choral works, this one ranging from D439 to D920. It got mixed reviews, but for my ears it's OK. Still, in the end I prefer the one by Gottfried Preinfalk on DG that I played a few days ago.


----------



## haziz

* Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé, M. 57* (complete ballet)

_ Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux_
Recorded: 1959-04-28
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Malx

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No 3 'Scottish' - LSO, Claudio Abbado.*

Which I have in this box that I picked up at a bargain price some years back.


----------



## Art Rock

Christian Sinding: Symphonies 1 and 2 (Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Ari Rasilainen, Apex)

Christian August Sinding (1856 - 1941) was a Norwegian composer. Although he was regarded as the natural successor for Grieg, he never got out of his shadow. These symphonies are from 1892 and 1904, and are both well crafted romantic works. I like them much better than Grieg's own once off (early) excursion into this genre. Not earth shattering but definitely worth listening to, the second even more so than the first.


----------



## Marinera

Arrels/Roots - Blending tradition and heritage

Capella De Ministrers, Carles Magraner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various orchestral works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Serenade_ in D-minor for ten wind instruments, cello and double bass B77/op.44 (1878):

London Philharmonic Orchestra/Christopher Hogwood










_(3) Slovanské rapsodie_ [_(3) Slavonic Rhapsodies_] B86/op.45 (1878):










_Slovanské tance: 1. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances: Series I_] - eight pieces for piano duet B78/op.46, arr. for orchestra B83/op.46 (1878): ***
_Česká suita_ [_Czech Suite_] in D B93/op.39 (1879):
_Pražské valčíky_ [_Prague Waltzes_] in D B99/WoO (1879):
_Polonaise_ in E-flat B100/WoO (1879):
_Polka Pražským akademikům_ [_Polka For Prague Students_] in B-flat B114/op.53A/1 (1880):

Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati, except for *** Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Antal Dorati


----------



## Bourdon

*Hassler*

CD5


----------



## Malx

*Mendelssohn, String Quartet Op 44/2 - Henschel Quartet.*

Having a Mendelssohn morning.


----------



## Baxi

Giuseppe Verdi 
*ERNANI*
RCA Italiana Opera Chorus & Orchestra
Thomas Schippers
1967


----------



## haziz

* Gade, N: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 25*
_
Ronald Brautigam (piano)
Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Christopher Hogwood_


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Book 1


----------



## haziz

* Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50 (FS97)*
_
Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2005
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## eljr




----------



## Art Rock

Alice Mary Smith: Symphonies 1 and 2, Andante for clarinet and orchestra (London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley, Angela Malsbury Chandos)

Alice Mary Smith (1839-1884) is not often mentioned, not even when it comes to 19th century female composers. She died at age 45 from typhoid fever, and left behind a considerable oeuvre, part of which was performed in her time, but has been mostly forgotten since then. Her two symphonies are style-wise looking back to early Mendelssohn of even before that, and they are quite enjoyable. The Crusellian andante is a welcome bonus.


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> *Copyright issues*
> 
> Please note that copying/pasting large part of reviews into your posts is a breach of copyright, unless the source clearly marks it as public domain. By all means, include links to relevant reviews, but keep the copied text to something like 10-20% of the linked review - our members can read the rest at the link.


I had no idea about all the copyright issues until you pointed them out. I do think a short blub with a link is best even without copyright concerns for reviews. I have also learned / am learning the use of picture hosting for my "playing" posts. @SanAntone has followed.

We are getting there! :tiphat:


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 
Düsseldorfer Symphoniker / Ádám Fischer / 2015 Live (Avi Music)

One of my favourite Mahler #7s. Ádám Fischer definitely "gets" it. Especially from the Scherzo onwards, the last three movements are fantastic.


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82*
_
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: Complete symphonies, tone poems (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavdo Berglund, EMI, 8 CD's)

Playing CD3: Symphonies 5 and 6 (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra). Just like the Shostakovich string quartets box, the Sibelius numbered symphonies are here fortunately presented on CD's in chronological order. I love them all, none of them score lower than a 5/6 (essential). This is a nice combination, the 5th (love at first hearing over 30 years ago, still love it) and the 6th (which took me a lot longer to fully appreciate, but which I now rate, like the fifth, at the high end of 'essential').


----------



## Bourdon

*Franck Martin*

Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke

Jard van Nes Alto
Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam


----------



## SanAntone

_Fantasiestücke_ is strong as well as poetic. The _Kinderszenen_ is also one of the finest performances of the 1980s and is touched with real distinction. *Brendel*'s _Kreisleriana_ is intelligent and finely characterized. - _Penguin Guide_, 2010 edition


----------



## Vasks

*Just the Bruckner today...*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various orchestral works part four for either side of an hour out in the fresh air.

Violin Concerto in A-minor - second version B108/op.53 (orig. 1879. Second version 1880 - rev. 1882):










Symphony no.6 in D B112/op.60 (1880): ***
_Domov můj_ [_My Home_] - overture from the incidental music for the play _Josef Kajetán Tyl_ by František Ferdinand Šamberk B125/op.62 (1881-82): ***
_Scherzo capriccioso_ in D-flat B131/op.66 (1883): ***
Symphony no.7 in D-minor B141/op.70 (1884-85): ***

*** Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pešek
*** Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pešek










_Legends_ - ten pieces for piano duet B117/op.59, arr. for orchestra B122/op.59 (1881):
_(4) Romantické kusy_ [_(4) Romantic Pieces_] for violin and piano B150/op.75, posth. arr. as _(4) Drobnosti_ [_Miniatures_] for orchestra op.75a (orig. 1887):


----------



## SanAntone

_Although Brahms deliberately noted that his late piano works (Op. 116-119) were meant as a final say in his compositional career, they do not fade quietly into the night: not only do they show the finest and most mature aspects of his writing but are also surprisingly experimental. Where his earlier output like the three piano sonatas are notable for their sheer magnitude, Op. 116-119, by comparison, are miniatures. However, the weight of these character pieces lies in their profundity-and this can pose an ultimate test of musicianship for any pianist._ (Classic Review)










_For works as oft-performed as these, the liner notes successfully shed light on the dichotomy of these works as late yet exploratory. While some of the older landmark recordings might still be preferred, this is a solid effort from Lewis overall. _


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*

kyrie (Canto Gregoriano: Missa Cum Jubilis)
Gloria In D Major RV 589
Sinfonia In B Minor "Al Santo Sepolcro" RV 169
Laetatus Sum (Salmo 21) RV 607
Ave Maris Stella, Hymnus (Canto Gregoriano)
Magnificat In G Minor RV 610b
Laudate Dominum Omnes Gentes (Salmo 116) RV 606
Sonata In E Flat Major "Al Santo Sepolcro" RV 130
In Exitu Israël (Salmo 113) RV 604


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schubert
Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat major, D929
Trio Wanderer*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday

*Milhaud
Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra
Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov
SWR-Rundfunk-Orchester Kaiserslautern
Alun Francis*


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: Symphony 11, Variations on a theme by Carl Nielsen (City of London Sinfonia, Matthew Taylor, Hyperion)

Simpson's last symphony (from 1990) is performed and recorded at the same high level as the others in this outstanding Hyperion series. It is a strong work, one of the better symphonies in the cycle. The Nielsen variations from 1983 make an interesting coupling. I still have 15 or so Simpson CD's to play and catalogue the coming weeks (including the string quartets), but I can already say that replaying these symphonies has increased my appreciation for him even further. A lot.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> Robert Simpson: Symphony 11, Variations on a theme by Carl Nielsen (City of London Sinfonia, Matthew Taylor, Hyperion)
> 
> Simpson's last symphony (from 1990) is performed and recorded at the same high level as the others in this outstanding Hyperion series. It is a strong work, one of the better symphonies in the cycle. The Nielsen variations from 1983 make an interesting coupling. I still have 15 or so Simpson CD's to play and catalogue the coming weeks (including the string quartets), but I can already say that replaying these symphonies has increased my appreciation for him even further. A lot.


I never could get into this composer, but I could say this about British composers in general with the notable exception of Britten, Walton and Vaughan Williams.


----------



## SanAntone

*Wellesz* - _Octet_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Miroirs, M. 43
Pierre-Laurent Aimard*

From this set -


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Tod und Verklärung_, Op. 24
*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*: _Romeo and Juliet_ Fantasy-Overture
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

I'm picking up listening to a couple pieces on different discs, accompanied by larger works, that I skipped over for no good reason.

This _Tod und Verklärung_ is spectacular, a highly detailed, visceral, absolutely riveting achievement. It is for sure one of my new, all-time favorite performances of this piece, very nearly tipping over the line ahead of Karajan's Berliner Philharmoniker recording from 1983, my previous favorite, or the one from 1974, which is really close. In the closing couple of minutes, I might slightly prefer Karajan's pacing and atmosphere, but just barely. I am stunned. It turns out that I saved the best of Jansons' truly superb Strauss for last!

On to Tchaikovsky's "Fantasy-Overture" on _Romeo and Juliet_. In all honesty, I'm slightly overexposed to this work, and in any case there are piles and piles of really superb accounts of this from all over, almost more than I can count. Regardless, this deeply satisfying recording deserves recognition as truly one of the best.


----------



## SanAntone

_The Oliver Schnyder Trio made their debut at the Zürich Tonhalle in 2012. Their recording of Schubert's Piano Trios was hailed «a new benchmark recording» by the magazine Die Bühne and was chosen as «Switzerland's Best Classical Album of the Year» by the Aargauer Zeitung. This immediate success was confirmed by the recording of Brahms' complete Piano Trios, which also received great critical acclaim and was given a «Milestone» from Musik & Theater._ (Trio website)


----------



## Knorf

*Chen Yi*: Suite for Cello and Chamber Winds
David Russell
Boston Modern Orchesta Project, Gil Rose

This is a fantastic, colorful, atmospheric piece, in an absolutely commanding performance.


----------



## eljr

A most pleasant 23 minutes... I enjoyed so yesterday, I gave it time again today.


----------



## eljr

Now, I am "nearing" the end of this rather lengthy release:


----------



## Art Rock

Jean-Baptiste Singelée: Fantasies, Concerts and Solos for saxophone (Quartetto de Sassofoni Accademia, Bruno Canino, Dynamic)

Jean-Baptiste Singelée (1812 - 1875) was a Belgian classical composer of the romantic period, and one of the first to treat the saxophone as a serious classical instrument (he was a friend of Adolphe Sax). These works are rather lightweight, but entertaining.


----------



## eljr




----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76*

_ Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ivan Anguélov_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

More by the Belceas: now Ligeti's 1st SQ










Later, Schubert's String Quintet and Quartets 15 and 14


----------



## eljr




----------



## Chilham

Vivaldi: L'Olimpiade (Highlights)

Rinaldo Alessandrini, Concerto Italiano, Marianna Kulikova, Sara Mingardo, Laura Giordano, Riccardo Novaro, Sergio Foresti


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-Symphonies 3 and 4.

Orchestre des Champs-Elysees conducted by Herreweghe.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* | _Mass in B Minor_ | Andrew Parrott | Tavener Consort and Choir










*Vocal ripienists and J. S. Bach's mass in B minor* by Andrew Parrott
March 2010 Eighteenth Century Music 7(01):9 - 34

_Despite its apparent lack of an early performance history, the Mass in B minor proves fertile ground for an investigation of J. S. Bach's expectations of choral performance, not merely on account of the work's sheer number of choruses but because of their individual origins and stylistic diversity. By systematically exploring each movement with an understanding of how eighteenth-century vocal concertists and ripienists traditionally functioned, we may be better placed to assess whether or not this 'great' work carries any implications of vocal forces that are exceptionally 'great' (numerically) in Bach's terms. Key underlying strands of argument concerning the size and distribution of Bach's choir are reviewed in an Appendix, alongside newly introduced items of evidence._


----------



## eljr




----------



## 13hm13

Hugo Alfvén, Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Niklas Willén - Symphony No. 4 / Festival Overture


----------



## HerbertNorman

Béla Bartók Violin Concerto no. 2 and Rhapsody no. 1 - Barnabas Kelemen (violin) - Zoltan Kocsis and the Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra - Hungaroton Classic


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martin
Maria-Triptychon
Muriel Cantoreggi (violin), Juliane Banse (soprano)
German Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
Christoph Poppen*










Gorgeous beyond belief.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> Robert Simpson: Symphony 11, Variations on a theme by Carl Nielsen (City of London Sinfonia, Matthew Taylor, Hyperion)
> 
> Simpson's last symphony (from 1990) is performed and recorded at the same high level as the others in this outstanding Hyperion series. It is a strong work, one of the better symphonies in the cycle. The Nielsen variations from 1983 make an interesting coupling. I still have 15 or so Simpson CD's to play and catalogue the coming weeks (including the string quartets), but I can already say that replaying these symphonies has increased my appreciation for him even further. A lot.


And do try to check out Matthew Taylor's own music if you get the chance (he's also the dedicatee of Simpson's 11th).


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47*

_ West German Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rudolph Barshai_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday

*Fauré
Super flumina Babylonis (Psalm 136)
Sinfonieorchester Basel, Balthasar-Neumann-Chor
Ivor Bolton*










A rather impressive piece. This piece has a bit of agitation to it, too, which I don't normally associate with Fauré, but it's certainly welcomed. Such an incredible composer. I still don't like the title of this particular series --- it doesn't really make any sense.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 3 (1890 version / Edition Schalk)
Philharmonie Festiva - Gerd Schaller


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
_
Philharmonia Orchestra
Christoph von Dohnányi_


----------



## SanAntone

I've gotten into a _*B Minor Mass*_ jag ever since I revisited the *Harnoncourt*/*Concentus Musicus* recording that I originally fell in love with back in the early '70s ('70 or '71). After today's return to my favorite recording by *Andrew Parrott*, I found this one released in 2016 which will join my short list of preferred recordings of this great work.

*Lars Urik Mortensen* | *Concerto Copenhagen*


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Christa Ludwig, René Kollo / Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan / 1973 (DG)

I can imagine some listeners, perhaps most, could find Karajan's DLVDE too unimpassioned. There is a kind of coolness which I think is highly calculated to bring out the hysterical/hallucinatory/melancholic, and also drunken, qualities in a tasteful way. I also think the choice of Kollo/Ludwig is a perfect fit to Karajan's concept. Unlike Bernstein's recording made at around this same time with the same singers, which sounds more a clash of two extremes between singers and conductor, but arguably that makes a more provoking listening experience, while the Karajan is more about harmony.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
_
London Symphony Orchestra
Yondani Butt_


----------



## Bkeske

Aeolian String Quartet : Haydn - Volume One: String Quartets Op. 71 & 74. London Treasury Series 1973 3LP box


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*










I used to be unfairly about this particular recording and really Bernstein's way with Debussy in general, but I've learned to appreciate his approach. It's a bit more muscular than what I'm accustomed to hearing and there is some questionable playing from the woodwinds, but, despite its warts, I think it's a lovely performance.


----------



## SanAntone

_I gave this recording five stars because I consider it one of the best recordings of the Requiem, Op. 9, in the organ version, possibly only surpassed by the Philip Ledger recording: Fauré: Requiem, Pavane . Duruflé: Requiem . There are many recordings of this work in the catalog, and thankfully, we have many to choose from in all three of the versions: organ only, small ensemble and full orchestra - but this one rises above the norm. _(My Amazon review)










_Aside from the overall good singing of the choir, the playing of Mark Williams at the organ and the balance achieved between all these forces by Richard Marlow on this recording, special mention must be made of *Clare Wilkinson* in the "Pie Jesu". Ms. Wilkinson's career has included singing and recording much early music and her voice is perfect for this work._


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* | _Cantatas_, Vol. 1 | Gardiner

_The first two volumes (Vol 1 & 8) feature the monumental cantatas written by Bach for the Feast of St. John the Baptist and 1st Sunday of Trinity, and the more intimate cantatas included in the programmes performed in Bremen (15 Sunday after Trinity) & Santiago de Compostela (16 Sunday after Trinity)._ Gardiner website


----------



## Joe B

Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the BBC Symphony Orchestra in Igor Stravinsky's "Symphony of Psalms":


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Karajan, Philharmonia Orchestra, Beethoven Symphony 9 in D Minor, Op. 125










1955, Stereo


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Felicity Lott, soprano
Ensemble de Chambre de l'Orchestre de Paris
Michel Plasson*


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _Piano Sonatas 27-32_ | Rudolf Buchbinder


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday

*Martin
4 Sonnets à Cassandre
Barbara Rearick, mezzo-soprano
The Britten-Pears Ensemble*










This song cycle would happily fit on a program with Ravel's _Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé_ and Falla's _Psyché_. Beautiful.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Revisiting this sensational performance:

*Lutosławski
Concerto for Orchestra
CSO
Ozawa*


----------



## Gothos

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








............


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ligeti
Violin Concerto
Patricia Kopatchinskaja, violin
Ensemble Modern
Peter Eötvös*










A brilliant performance!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
Sexteto místico
Ensemble Musagète*

From this set -










The seven minute duration is disappointing and this is only because I believe it could've gone on for longer. The material hasn't even had a chance to wear itself out yet.  It's a lovely work nevertheless.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Closing out the night's listening session with some Villa-Lobos songs:

From this recording -


----------



## Art Rock

Alvin Singleton: After Fallen Crumbs, Shadows, A Yellow Rose Petal (Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw, Louis Lane, Elektra Nonesuch)

Alvin Singleton (1940) is an American composer. When I encountered this CD in the S-composers box, I could not remember that I had heard it, or even that I had it. One of the advantages of my project to listen to all CD's again (or maybe first time).... These are contemporary orchestral compositions from the eighties. Shadows is a substantial work, starting in a brooding atmosphere, and picking up pace and energy at the half way mark, to return to a quiet ending - a really interesting work that I will return to. After Fallen Crumbs is short and energetic.A Yellow Rose Petal is another work in the general style of Shadows, but just a bit less impressive for me (still good though).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I dig this one out every once in a while and this is a very good performance, very well thought of in its day. Lucia Popp is the stunning soprano soloist.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hassler*

CD 6


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'*
_
Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 23-29 March 1991


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Winterreise arranged for voice and string quartet (Alain Buet, Quatuor les Heures du Jour, Muso)

My favourite song cycle for voice and piano, but arranged for voice and string quartet by Gilone Gaubert ( first violin for the Quatuor les Heures du Jour). Since the piano is such an essential part of this cycle, I was skeptical, but I had to have it. It is an interesting experiment, but it does not convince me that the string quartet is a real alternative for the piano - it all sounds slower, even though the clock does not agree. Baritone Alain Buet also falls short a bit to my taste, good voice, good diction, but about halfway the cycle I started to get tired of him for some reason.

ETA: I have to make an exception for the final song (Der Leiermann), which is actually fabulous in this version.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various orchestral works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

_Slovanské tance: 2. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances: Series II_]- eight pieces for piano duet B145/op.72, arr. for orchestra B147/op.72 (orig. 1886 - arr. 1887):

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Antal Dorati










Symphony no.8 in G B163/op.88 (1889): ***
_V přírodě_ [_In Nature's Realm_] - concert overture in F B168/op.91 (1891): ***
_Karneval_ [_Carnival_] - concert overture in A B169/op.92 (1891): ***
_Othello_ - concert overture in F-sharp minor B174/op.93 (1892): ***
Symphony no.9 _Z nového světa_ [_From the New World_] in E-minor B178/op.95 (1893): ***

*** Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pešek
*** Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pešek


----------



## haziz

* Borodin: Symphony No. 2 in B minor*

_ National Philharmonic Orchestra
Loris Tjeknavorian_


----------



## haziz

* Rimsky Korsakov: Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'*
_
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 1987-09
Recording Venue: Konserthuset, Goteborg


----------



## Malx

Three third symphonies this morning.

*Sibelius, Symphony No 3 - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes.

Brahms, Symphnoy No 3 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund.

Beethoven, Symphony No 3 'Eroica' - NDR Sinfonieorchester, Günter Wand.*


----------



## Kiki

Sergei Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3 
Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8
London Philharmonic Orchestra - Adrian Boult - 1956

Two great performances that are no-nonsense and sentimentality-free.


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: Complete symphonies, tone poems (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Berglund, EMI, 8 CD's)

Playing CD4: Symphony 7, Our Own Land, The Origin Of Fire (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra). I quite like this version of the seventh. The cantata Our Own Land (with the Academic Choral Society) and the cantata The Origin Of Fire (with baritone Jorma Hynninen) are interesting choices to complement the symphony, still leaving this CD rather short at 42 minutes though. Never mind, it's all well done.


----------



## Baxi

Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari
*LA VITA NUOVA op.9*
Chor der St. Hedwigs-Kathedrale Berlin
Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin
Roland Bader
1989


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Belceas pt. 3. Brahms.










Belceas pt. 4. Shostakovich.


----------



## eljr

Biber: Baroque Splendor - Missa Salisburgensis

Recorded in Cardona (Catalunya) January 14-16, 2015 except for La Battalia à 10, recorded on February 11th, 2002

Hanna Bayodi-Hirt, Marianne Beate Kielland, Pascal Bertin, David Sagastume, Nicholas Mulroy, Lluis Vilamajó, Daniele Carnovich, Antonio Abete

La Capella Reial de Catalunya & Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

This is Biber in gargantuan mode … superbly recorded. Groups ranging from solo voices with a pair of recorders to the full ensemble complete with brass and drums are thrown across the huge spaces... - BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2015 More…
Release Date: 17th Sep 2015
Catalogue No: AVSA9912
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 71 minutes

*SACD*


----------



## eljr

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Karajan, Philharmonia Orchestra, Beethoven Symphony 9 in D Minor, Op. 125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1955, Stereo


I might just pull this out today... (along with one or two other nines.)


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: String quartets, Piano quintet etc (Borodin Quartet et al, Decca, 7 CD's)

CD 4: String quartets 8-10. Certainly one of the most praised recordings of my favourite string quartets cycle. An extra advantage of this box is that the quartets are programmed in chronological order. The 8th is my favourite from the cycle (one of my favourite three string quartets regardless of composer), right from the first DSCH notes. The 9th and 10th are not far behind though. Wonderful performances to boot.


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Time for Haydn......


----------



## eljr




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
Saudades das Selvas Brasileiras
Sonia Rubinsky*

From this set -










This entire box set is a treasure trove of marvelous works. Much of which are either completely unknown or simply forgotten. Villa-Lobos was a wonderful composer of solo piano music.


----------



## starthrower

1994

A CD I had checked out of the library in the past but I found a nice used copy at a local store this week.


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: Energy, Four Temperaments, Vortex, Volcano, Inreoduction & Allegro on a bass by Reger (Desford Colliery Caterpillar Band, James Watson, Hyperion)

After having listened to the 11 symphonies, it is now brass band time. It is of course a more limited palette to paint his soundscapes, but this is still clearly Simpson. My favourite here is the Four Temperaments (reflecting once more his admiration of Nielsen).


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two back-to-back _Legends_:

*Schmitt
Légende, Op. 66
Nikki Chooi, violin
Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta*

*Respighi
Leggenda
Francesco De Angelis, violin
Orchestra Filarmonica Della Scala
Riccardo Chailly*

From these recordings -


----------



## sbmonty

Berwald: String Quartet No. 1 In G Minor
Yggdrasil Quartet


----------



## SanAntone

*Hindemith* | _Ludiu Tonalis_ | Ivo Janssen










_"Ivo Janssen gives intelligent, scrupulously prepared accounts of this apparently unlovable music, and Globe have given him a clean, lifelike recording."_ Gramophone


----------



## Kiki

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 
Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan / 1966 Live (King International)

Big band Beethoven for a change. Very slow, very grand. Not bad for a change though.


----------



## Vasks

*Samuel Arnold - Overture in D, Op.8, No.6 (Mallon/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Concerto #25 (Brendel/Philips)*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pierné
Cydalise et le chèvre-pied Suite Nos. 1 & 2
Orchestre de l'Opéra national de Paris
Jean-Baptiste Mari*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 4*

Berglund and Bournemouth perform Sibelius in the way that I think Sibelius should sound.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*

Scherzo No. 1 In B Minor, Op. 20 
Scherzo No. 2 In B Flat Minor, Op. 31 
Scherzo No. 3 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 39 
Scherzo No. 4 In E, Op. 54 
Berceuse In D Flat, Op. 57 
Barcarolle In F Sharp, Op. 60 
Fantaisie In F Minor, Op. 49 
Boléro In C, Op. 19 
Contredanse In G Flat 
Tarentelle In A Flat, Op. 43


----------



## Marinera

Earlier: The Trio Sonata in 18th-Century Germany.

Composers - Telemann, J.F. Fasch, C.P.E. Bach, J.C.F. Bach, J.G. Goldberg and J.G. Graun

London Baroque, disk 6









Now, Corelli - Sonate da Camera a 3, Op. 4

Ensemble Aurora, Enrico Gatti


----------



## Chilham

Franck: Symphony in D Minor

Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, La Chapelle Royale


----------



## Kiki

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 
Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan / 1978 Live (Palexa)

Awesome big band power. Be prepared to get electrocuted.


----------



## Merl

This 6th quartet will be in my next round-up. Always been a fine recording.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*John Adams

Nixon in China

An Opera in Three Acts

Sanford Sylvan
James Maddalena
Thomas Hammons
John Duykers
Carolann Page
Trudy Ellen Craney
et al.

Orchestra of St. Luke's
Edo De Waart

*

It seemed appropriate to listen to this since we're approaching the 50th anniversary of the event. This is my first time hearing it all the way through, and I enjoyed it a lot! One to come back to for sure.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Belceas pt. 5. Mozart










Belceas pt. 6 and done. Beethoven's 13th SQ, but in the order I (and Robert Simpson according to Wiki) like it: with the new finale following the Grosse Fuge


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various orchestral works part six of six for late afternoon and early evening.

_American Suite_ in A for piano B184/op.98, arr. for orchestra B190/op.98b (orig. 1894 - arr. 1895):

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Antal Dorati










Cello Concerto in B-minor B191/op.104 (1894-95):










_Vodník_ [_The Water Goblin_] - symphonic poem B195/op.107 (1896):










_Polednice_ [_The Noon Witch_] - symphonic poem B196/op.108 (1896): 
_Zlatý kolovrat_ [_Golden Spinning Wheel_] - symphonic poem B197/op.109 (1896): 
_Holoubek_ [_The Wild Dove_] - symphonic poem B198/B110 (1896):


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*_

New York Philharmonic 
Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

haziz said:


> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 2*_
> 
> New York Philharmonic
> Leonard Bernstein_


I've got the 175th Anniversary Box set from the NY Philharmonic. Many of the recordings are terrible. I hope this is not from that Box!


----------



## Merl

eljr said:


>


Another impressive pick, eljr. The first violin is just gorgeous (not surprisingly) in that one. I bet you like the Brodsky recording if you like this. It's similar in style.


----------



## Art Rock

Jean-Baptiste Singelée: Duo concertant, Fantaisie Pastorale, Saxophone Quartet etc
Jules Demersseman: Serenade
(The Sax Players, Ricercar)

More saxophone works by Belgian composer Jean-Baptiste Singelée (including one work by French composer Jules Demersseman). What I posted yesterday for the other Singelée CD I have is valid here as well: "These works are rather lightweight, but entertaining."


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Belceas pt. 6 and done. Beethoven's 13th SQ, but in the order I (and Robert Simpson according to Wiki) like it: with the new finale following the Grosse Fuge


I'm on the Grosse Fuge and it is possibly the worst interpretation I've ever had to listen to. Granted, I don't know a ton of recordings -I stick to what I like-, but they're just completely butchering it. They also failed to move me with their cavatina. An abject disaster.


----------



## eljr




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

First of four Mozart operas that I'll be listening to in the following days


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Suddenly felt the urge to hear something powerful. This one and no. 5 are my favorite Shostakovich symphonies


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lizst, Psalm 13*


----------



## SanAntone

*Marias* | _Works for Viola da gamba & Harpsichord _
Mélisande Corriveau | Eric Milnes


----------



## Art Rock

Last play for the day:










Christian Sinding: Symphonies 3 and 4 (Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Ari Rasilainen, Apex)

Christian August Sinding (1856 - 1941) was a Norwegian composer. Yesterday I posted the CD with the first two symphonies, now we have the third and fourth. These symphonies are from 1919 and 1936 (when he was 80), and remain musically firmly in the romantic idiom, much like the first two.


----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

_Arpeggione Sonata_, D. 821


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various chamber works part one for the rest of what's likely to be a long evening.

Piano Quintet no.1 in A B28/op.5 (1872): a)
_Romance_ in F-minor for violin and piano B38/op.11a (1873): b)
String Quintet no.2 in G B49/op.77 (1875): c)
Piano Trio no.1 in B-flat B51/op.21 (1875): d)
Piano Quartet no.1 in D B53/op.23 (1875): e)

a) Borodin Quartet with Sviatoslav Richter (pf.)
b) Bohuslav Matoušek (vn.) and Petr Adamec (pf.)
c) Stamitz Quartet with Jiří Hudec (db.)
d) The Solomon Trio
e) Ames Piano Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Lewis, Belohlavek and the BBC SO.

Beethoven-1st and 2nd Piano Concertos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*

Nicely done with a French orchestra. The sound is acceptable, but I wish it were better.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Liza Lim - How Forests Think
Aaron Cassidy - The wreck of former Boundaries
Elision Ensemble


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73*
_
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Eugen Jochum
Recording Dates: 29/30 June, 1-5 July, 1-3/8/9 October 1976
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London_


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Strings Quartets in F major and A major, Op. 18 Nos. 1 & 5
Quatuor Végh

If I'm honest, I'm pretty lukewarm about this set of Beethoven quartets.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Joe B

James MacMillan and Celso Antunes leading the Netherlands Radio Choir and Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra in MacMillan's "Sun-Dogs" and "Visitatio Sepulchri":


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_, Five Songs to Poems by Friedrich Rückert
*Alexander Zemlinsky*: Six Songs to Poems by Maurice Maeterlinck, Op. 13 
Anne Sofie von Otter
NDR-Sinfonieorchester, John Eliot Gardiner

I enjoy these performances very much, but I wish the recording engineering were just a bit better. YMMV.










Followed by:

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626 (Süßmayr version)
Genia Kühmeier, Elisabeth Kulman, Mark Padmore, Adam Plachetka
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Such is the excellence of this, I wish there were more Mozart recordings from Jansons. This is very convincing, even if I'd prefer a bit more bite in places (mainly the Kyrie; there's plenty in the Dies irae and Confutatis).


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two versions of *Children's Corner*: the original solo piano version and the *Caplet* orchestration -

From these recordings:

















Somehow I received this new Debussy _Orchestrated_ BIS recording ahead of the release date, which is March 4th on most sites including several Amazon European sites and Presto as well. Anyway, I'm not complaining, just surprised to see it show up on my doorstep so early.


----------



## Gothos

...........


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Choral works 'Nachtgesang' (RIAS Kammerchor, Marcus Creed et al, Harmonia Mundi)

The last of the three CD's with Schubert's choral works in my collection. This one goes mainly for later Schubert (D706 - D985) and focuses on the compositions for male choirs. Intelligent set-up, excellent execution. Wonderful CD.


----------



## Baxi

Richard Wagner
*DIE FEEN*
Chor der Oper Frankfurt
Frankfurter Opern- und Museumsorchester
Sebastian Weigle
2011


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert* | _3 Klavierstüke_, D. 946 | Mitsuko Uchida










About twenty years ago I got into Schubert with a passion, mainly the lieder. I guess it was connected to buying the Hyperion Schubert lieder releases. But then my interest in Schubert wained and for a long time I hardly listened to his music at all. Recently, though I've been returning to his solo piano and chamber music.

This recording by *Mitsuko Uchida* also has the B-flat sonata, D. 960 and is one I keep coming back to. These three piano pieces were new to me since I'd almost focused exclusively on the sonatas until I watched a master class with *András Schiff* teaching the _Moments Musicaux_ - a wonderful film if you can find it.


----------



## Marinera

Corelli - Violin Sonatas Opus 5, disk 1

Enrico Gatti, Gaetano Nasillo, Guido Morini


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Symphony No 4 - Vienna PO, Leonard Bernstein.*

All four of Bernstein's Vienna Schumann Symphony recordings are part of this indispensable box.


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Holst: The Planets 
New England Conservatory Chorus / Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa / 1979 (Philips)

Clean, straight and nicely paced. No-fatigue listening. I like it a lot.


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: String quartets, Piano quintet etc (Borodin Quartet et al, Decca, 7 CD's)

CD 5: String quartets 11-13. Certainly one of the most praised recordings of my favourite string quartets cycle. An extra advantage of this box is that the quartets are programmed in chronological order. Today's CD covers string quartets from the period 1966 - 1970, all three dedicated to members of the Beethoven Quartet. The 11th is introspective with a tragic undertone, and is a personal favourite of mine (mind you, I love all 15). The 12th is interesting from a theoretical point of view (so I read) because it is in D flat, while using twelve-tone techniques. Most importantly, it is another high quality quartet. The 13th is another subdued masterpiece.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Dmitri Shostakovich - Piano Trio No. 2 op. 67 - Borodin Trio and the Piano Quintet op. 57 - Borodin trio with Mimi Zweig and Jerry Horner - Chandos

Two chamber works that I really love ...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Tonus Peregrinus sing Pärt's _Passio Domini Jesu Christi secundum Joannen_.

Spectacular sound recorded in Abbey Church of St Peter & St Paul, Dorchester-on-Thames.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hassler*

CD 7


----------



## Merl

SQ6 from this fine set. Another shortlisted


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various chamber works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

String Quartet no.8 in E B57/op.80 (1876):










String Quartet no.9 in D-minor B75/op.34 (1877):










String Sextet in A B80/op.48 (1878):










Piano Trio no.2 in G minor B56/op.26 (1876): a)
_(5) Maličkosti_ [_(5) Bagatelles_] in G minor for two violins, cello and harmonium B79/op.47 (1878): b)
_Capriccio_ in C for violin and piano B81/op.24 (1878): c)
_Mazurka_ in E-minor for violin and piano B89/op.49 (1879): c)

a) The Solomon Trio
b) Howard Pople (vn.), Peter Pople (vn.), David Smith (pf.) and Virginia Black (harm.)
c) Bohuslav Matoušek (vn.) and Petr Adamec (pf.)


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: Violin sonata, Piano trio (The Lowbury Piano Trio, Christopher Green-Armytage, Hyperion)

The violin sonata (1984) starts calmly and ends in a flurry, a good piece, but not that captivating, at least not for me. I liked the Piano trio (1989) much better - I don't think I heard a better one composed after Shosty's second.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*
_
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Vasks

_Scanning Scandanavia_

*J.P.E. Hartmann - Overture: Correggio (Dausgaard/dacapo)
Berwald - Sinfonie capricieuse (Goodman/Hyperion)
Svendsen - Norwegian Rhapsody #1 (Ruud/Simax)
Sibelius - Cortege (Segerstam/Naxos)*


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'*

_ Anna Tomowa-Sintow (soprano), Peter Schreier (tenor), José van Dam (bass (vocal)), Agnes Baltsa (mezzo-soprano), Helmut Froschauer (chorus master)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1976-09-23
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Chilham

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem

La Chapelle Royale, Philippe Herreweghe, Orchestre des Champs-Elysées, Collegium Vocale Gent


----------



## Merl

More Beethoven SQ6 recordings. One of these was pedestrian (but well played), the other brisker and engaging. Hmm, which is which? Lol.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*


----------



## Itullian

One voice per part Bach cantatas.
Beautifully done and recorded.


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: Complete symphonies, tone poems (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Berglund, EMI, 8 CD's)

Playing CD5: Kullervo (Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki University Male Choir, Usko Viitanen, Raili Kostia). His first (unnumbered) foray into the realm of symphonies, throwing in choir, soprano and baritone for good measure. It is an early work (1892), which after a few performances he did not want published until after his death. It is not as good as his seven symphonies, but it is still very much worthwhile listening to.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 5 'Slavyanskaya'*
_
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 19-22 December 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany

And now from Beethoven's mature, final, symphonic masterpiece, to the first symphonic output of a 16 year old child prodigy. Both are works of genius.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hindemith
String Trio No. 1
Trio Zimmermann*


----------



## sbmonty

Thomas Adès: Arcadiana, Op. 12
Danish String Quartet


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* | _Art of Fugue_ | Belder


----------



## SanAntone

Itullian said:


> One voice per part Bach cantatas.
> Beautifully done and recorded.


My favorite set of Bach cantatas.


----------



## Musicaterina

SanAntone said:


> My favorite set of Bach cantatas.


I like La Petite Bande and Sigiswald Kuijken very much. Here a symphony by Joseph Haydn played by this ensemble:

Symphony No 103 E flat Drum Roll


----------



## haziz

* Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 55*
_
Moscow Symphony Orchestra
Alexander Anissimov_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Piano Works
*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bourdon said:


> *Richard Strauss*


This is one of three Schwarzkopf recordings of _Vier letzte Lieder_, the others being a live account from the Royal Festival Hall under Karajan and the famous version with Szell.

Many I know prefer the earlier of her two studio accounts and she is no doubt in fresher voice here, but I continue to prefer the later one under Szell for the deeper understanding she brings to the texts and the warm analogue stereo recording.


----------



## ando

*Musique Des Trouvères Et Jongleurs Ensemble Guillaume De Machaut* (1979, Cezame)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Le sacre du printemps
MusicAeterna
Teodor Currentzis*


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms*

Ballades


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Symphony 101 in D major "Clock"

played by the Theresia Orchestra conducted by Alfredo Bernardini


----------



## haziz

* Balakirev: Symphony No. 1 in C major*
_
BBC Philharmonic
Vassily Sinaisky_


----------



## Musicaterina

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony 41 in C major K551 "Jupiter"

played by the Theresia Orchestra conducted by Alfredo Bernardini


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*


----------



## SanAntone

*Bartok* | _String Quartets, Vol 2_ | Ragazze Quartet - Nos. 3, 5, and 6










This collection, along with Vol. 1 is currently my go-to Bartok cycle. It is very good, IMO.


----------



## Musicaterina

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 29 KV 201

played by the Folkwang Kammerorchester conducted by Johannes Klumpp






This is my favourite symphony by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not generally posting in this thread these days but as a sort of heads up this set is worth mentioning - as it is very cheap as a download on Presto (less than £10 of the highest res and cheaper for MP3 level for six discs worth). I've been listening to it and not much else for a couple of days now.










I love the Mozart sonatas and have quite a few sets (each very different). This one is stylish and poised but also shot through with lots of inspirational (and sometimes quite stormy) moment. Worth checking out.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Earlier today:

*Berlioz, Romeo & Juliette - Julia Hamari (mezzo), Jose Van Dam (bass baritone), Jean Dupouy (tenor), New England Conservatory Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa.*

First time listening through the whole work for quite a while.


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> My favorite set of Bach cantatas.


Believe it or not, I have misplaced it!

I looked among my boxed sets, I looked among my individual CD's.

Most perplexing.

I think I will get up now, again, and take a look. Maybe behind a some papers somewhere???


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various chamber works part three for late afternoon and early evening.

String Quartet no.10 [_Slavonic_] in E-flat B92/op.51 (1878-79):










String Quartet no.11 in C B121/op.61 (1881):










Sonata in F for violin and piano B106/op.57 (1880): a)
_Nocturne_ in B for string orchestra B47/op.40, arr. for violin and piano B48a/op.40 (orig. 1875 - arr. 1883): a)
_Ballade_ in D-minor for violin and piano B139/op.15 (1884): a)
Piano Trio no.3 in F-minor B130/op.65 (1883): b)
_(4) Drobnosti_ [_(4) Miniatures_] in G-minor for two violins and viola B149/op.75a (1887): c)

a) Bohuslav Matoušek (vn.) and Petr Adamec (pf.)
b) The Solomon Trio
c) Howard Davis (vn.), Peter Pople (vn.) and Roger Best (va.)










_Terzetto_ in C for two violins and viola B148/op.74 (1887):


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'*
_
Robert Shaw Chorale, Norman Scott (bass), Jan Peerce (tenor), Eileen Farrell (soprano), Nan Merriman (mezzo-soprano)
NBC Symphony Orchestra
Arturo Toscanini_

I am usually not a big fan of most vintage recordings, particularly due to the sound quality of pre-1957 recordings. Giving this a listen. I have "spatialize stereo" turned on on my headphones to try to simulate a more immersive listening environment. While I tend to be a bit of a purist and a minimalist when it comes to HiFi listening, in this case I do think it helps a little.


----------



## Malx

*Dvořák, The Hero's Song Op 111 - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi.*


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Bagatellen, Elegie, Stille Musik, Abschiedsserenade, Der Bote, Zwei Dialoge mit Bachwort (Munchner Kammerorchester, Christoph Poppen, Alexei Lubimov, Valentin Silvestrov, ECM)

The CD's start subdued with 13 Bagatellen for piano played by the composer himself - 34 minutes of pure bliss. The second half is dedicated to serenade style pieces for strings, some including a piano. I like Stille Musik most of these, but it is all good. This CD is vintage Silvestrov if you love his quiet side (like I do).


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

Sonatas KK 140-155


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 6 in A major
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

This has long been one of my favorite Bruckner symphonies (for example, I prefer it over No. 7), and I am very well satisfied with this performance. Tempos tend towards the brisk side in the outer movements, à la Karajan, but that works for me. It's a rhythmically-driving performance, one with a lot of punch that in no way neglects the essential, soaring lyricism. ETA: it's also one of the best performances of the second movement out there. Sublime, superb!

ETA: other Bruckner Sixths I am very fond of: Young/Hamburg, Karajan/Berlin, Skrowaczewski/Saarbrücken, Klemperer/Philharmonia, and, oddly enough, Celibidache/München (on EMI). There are a lot of good ones.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Kiki

Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 
Leningard Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky / 1967 Live (Praga)

Manic!


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu

I recommended this recording in a different thread, and decided to listen to it again to see whether I still agree with myself, and I totally do. This performance is awesome! I love it! This entire cycle is just great. I think it was greeting skeptically because it seemed a bit superfluous, being BIS's what, fourth complete cycle of Sibelius symphonies? And it directly conflicted with the Vänskä cycles with the same orchestra and the one slowing coming out with Minnesota, which was getting all of the critical attention. But I prefer Kamu to either of those! For me, it just has way more insight, drama, and character, and is better played and recorded as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ives, Concord Sonata*

John Kirkpatrick, piano. I have another recording of this piece, which is a mess. Kirkpatrick is easier to follow.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriban, Poem of Ecstasy*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Art Rock

Christian Sinding: Violin concertos 1-3, Suite, Legende, Romance, Suite, Abendstimmung (NDR Radiophilharmonie Hannover, Frank Beermann, Andrej Bielow, CPO, 2CD's)

Norwegian romantic violin concertos are a rarity, so for a concerto lover like myself, having three available on this double CD is a treat. And they turn out to be quite worthwhile. No lost masterpieces, but on the level of say the two less famous Bruch concertos or the Raff ones (Sinding's second may even be a notch more interesting). The shorter concertante pieces on the first CD and the more substantial ones on the second CD are well worth hearing as well. All in all, I prefer this double CD over the symphonies by quite some margin.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Mozart 2 out of 4. I love Jacobs' Die Zauberflöte, so I hope I feel the same way about his Figaro. So far the overture is vibrant and rich and clear, good signs.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 7*
_
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 19-22 December 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany


----------



## SanAntone

Weinberg | Sonatas for Violin Solo | Gidon Kremer


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> Weinberg | Sonatas for Violin Solo | Gidon Kremer


What did you think?

I had "walked by" this one. Should I have stopped and sampled?


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67

Work length30:54

Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1954-11-10
Recording Venue: 9 & 10 Nov 1954, Kingsway Hall, London
Release Date: 4th Feb 2008


----------



## haziz

*Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 18 in D major, K576 'Hunt'*

_Elisabeth Leonskaja (piano)_


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67

Work length 30:30

Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle

Presto Recording of the Week
13th May 2016
Disc of the month
BBC Music Magazine
July 2016
Disc of the month
Winner - Musique Symphonique
Diapason d'Or de l'Année
2016
Winner - Musique Symphonique

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 in G Major, Op. 88, B. 163
*
_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Yehudi Menuhin_


----------



## haziz

* Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major*
_
Martha Argerich (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado_
Recorded: 1967-06-01
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## Eramire156

*Benjamin Britten
String Quartet no.2 in C major, op.36
String Quartet no.3, op.94









Amadeus String Quartet *


----------



## eljr

Cantatas for the Comeplete Liturgical Year
La Petite Bande (Artist), Sigiswald Kuijken (Artist)

Date First Available ‏ : ‎ August 3, 2017

CD 6

BWV 54,182, 134


----------



## eljr

eljr said:


> Believe it or not, I have misplaced it!
> 
> I looked among my boxed sets, I looked among my individual CD's.
> 
> Most perplexing.
> 
> I think I will get up now, again, and take a look. Maybe behind a some papers somewhere???


I found it! See above.


----------



## SanAntone

eljr said:


> What did you think?
> 
> I had "walked by" this one. Should I have stopped and sampled?


I am still digesting it. I didn't listen to more than the first few works and plan on coming back to it. On the face of it, I am a big fan of both Weinberg and Kremer, but these solo violin works might be a bit austere compared to the Weinberg that I really enjoy, e.g. the string quartets and other chamber works.


----------



## SanAntone

Brahms | Piano Quartet No. 2 in A Major | Capuçon


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Mozart part 3 of 4. *Don Giovanni*. This relatively new recording (from 2016) comes very highly recommended.


----------



## eljr




----------



## pmsummer

LES CONCERTS ROYAUX
*François Couperin*
Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall - direction
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## pmsummer

"TOUZ ESFORCIEZ"
_Trouvères en Lorraine - XIII Siècle_
*Jaque de Cysoing - Jeannot de L'Escurel - Anonymes - Gautier D'Épinal - Guillaume D'Amiens - Colin Muset*
Ensemble Syntagma
Alexandre Danilevski - director
_
disques Pierre Verany_


----------



## pmsummer

LOS MINISTRILES
_Spanish Renaissance Wind Music_
*Piffaro*
_
Archiv_


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'*
_
NDR Sinfonieorchester
Günter Wand_


----------



## Joe B

Peter Phillips leading The Tallis Scholars in music by William Cornysh:


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Gothos

........


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
La Damoiselle élue, L 62
Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano), Susanne Mentzer (speaker)
Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa*

From this new acquisition -


----------



## Rogerx

Domenico Scarlatti: Sonatas Vol. 1

The Power of Illusion

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## opus55

Wagner: Der Fliegende Holländer


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Schumann: Dichterliebe, Liederkreis op.24, Der arme Peter (Maarten Koningsberger, Matangi Quartet, Quintone)

A recent purchase (bargain price). I was impressed with Koinngsberger in a number of Schubert songs in the Hyperion series, and I wanted to see how these Schumann songs would fare, especially in the rarity of a transcription for string quartet by Wim ten Have. Well, I'm not fully convinced. Koningsberger confirms that he is a very good Lieder singer, and the string quartet transcription works well in the slower songs, but not in the faster ones (some of which get slowed down a lot here). An interesting rarity nonetheless.


----------



## Rogerx

JS Bach & Beyond: A Well-Tempered Conversation

Julien Libeer, Adam Laloum


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: Horn Trio, Horn Quartet (Richard Watkins, Pauline Lowbury, Christopher Green-Armytage, Caroline Dearnley, Hyperion)

Last stop before the string quartets. Chamber music featuring the horn as well as the piano is not abundant, and these are very welcome additions to the repertoire. They were composed in 1984 and 1976 respectively. As far as I can tell, performances are excellent, as is the recording. For an introduction to this fascinating and undervalued composer I would recommend one of the symphonies or string quartets CD's, but once you're hooked, this one should be on the shopping list as well.


----------



## haziz

* Huber, H: Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63*
_
Stuttgarter Philharmoniker
Jörg-Peter Weigle_


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: Complete symphonies, tone poems (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Berglund, EMI, 8 CD's)

Playing CD6: The Oceanides, Karelia suite, Scènes Historiques: Suite No.1, Tapiola, Finlandia, Serenades 1+2 (Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra ). Wonderful versions, and a good mix of well-known pieces (Finlandia, Karelia suite, and his masterpiece Tapiola) and less familiar works (of which I like The Oceanides in particular).


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Brahms: Double Concerto

Géza Anda (piano), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin), Pierre Fournier (cello), Janos Starker (cello)

Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky - The Symphonies*
_
Wiener Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel_

I have about 4 1/2 hours of driving ahead of me today, divided into two segments. Not sure how far I will get with the music, but this is my intended soundtrack for the journey.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hassler*

CD 8


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various chamber works part four for late morning and early afternoon.

_(4) Drobnosti_ [_(4) Miniatures_] in G-minor for two violins and viola B149/op.75a, arr. and rev. as _(4) Romantické kusy_ [_(4) Romantic Pieces_] for violin and piano B150/op.75 (1887): a)
Piano Quintet no.2 in A B155/op.81 (1887): b)
Piano Quartet no.2 in E-flat B162/op.87 (1889): c)
_Gavotte_ in G-minor for three violins B164/WoO (1890): d)
Piano Trio no.4 [_Dumky_] in E-minor B166/op.90 (1890-91): e)
_Rondo_ in G-minor for cello and piano B171/op.94 (1893): f)

a) Bohuslav Matoušek (vn.) and Petr Adamec (pf.)
b) Borodin Quartet with Sviatoslav Richter (pf.)
c) Ames Piano Quartet
d) Howard Davis (vn.), Peter Pople (vn.) and Roger Best (vn.)
e) The Solomon Trio
f) Robert Cohen (vc.) and Roger Vignoles (pf.)


----------



## Malx

Today's listening will feature a number of first symphonies starting off with this disc which dropped through the letterbox yesterday.

*Dvořák, Symphony No 1 'The Bells of Zlonice' - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi.*

If anyone fancies this disc and Jarvi's fifth they are currently on offer direct from Chandos for £2.50 - obviously about to be deleted.


----------



## Barbebleu

Garrick Ohlsson - Chopin Preludes. I’m not sure about this. I know he is well respected as a Chopin interpreter but I find his choice of dynamics a bit too extreme for my taste. Some of the preludes are a delight but some of them are just so eccentric as to be just annoying. Maybe I’ve spent too long with Ashkenazy and Pollini!:lol:


----------



## Merl

Interesting and highly unique recording of SQ6. I'll discuss this more in my blog. Do I like it? Well yes but I'm saying no more for now.


----------



## eljr

Szymanowski: Mythes, Op. 30

Work length 23:30

Jennifer Pike (violin), Peter Limonov (piano)
Recorded: 17-19 August 2018
Recording Venue: Potton Hall, Dunwich, Suffolk

Chamber Choice
BBC Music Magazine
February 2019
Chamber Choice


----------



## Rogerx

Lyapunov: Violin Concerto in D minor & *Symphony No. 1*

Maxim Fedotov (violin)

Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Malx

*Szymanowski, Symphony No 1 - BBC SO, Edward Gardner.*


----------



## eljr

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21

Work length 31:19
Ivo Pogorelich (piano)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1983-02-23
Recording Venue: Orchestra Hall, Chicago


----------



## SanAntone

Brahms | Cello Sonatas | Geoffrey Couteau | Raphaël Perraud


----------



## Bourdon

*Byrd*

CD 1

Going through this box again.


----------



## eljr

Star of Heaven

The Eton Choirbook Legacy

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

Across the disc, complex polyphonic edifices are negotiated with Christophers's intuitive suavity, and stretches of prayerful serenity are enlivened with a gear-changing dramatic lift here, a... - BBC Music Magazine, January 2019, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: COR16166
Label: Coro
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## Chilham

Yesterday evening:










Handel: Organ Concertos Op. 4 No. 1 & 6

Richard Egarr, Academy of Ancient Music

This morning, Vivaldi's Il Cimento dell'Armonia e dell'Inventione and now, I've enough time before the rugby for:










Sibelius: Symphony No. 6

Osmo Vänskä, Minnesota Orchestra










Bartók: String Quartet No. 3

Heath Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote & Schoenberg: Concerto

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Joe B

Kent Nagano leading Dawn Upshaw and Orchestre de L'Opera de Lyon in Joseph Canteloube's "Songs of the Auvergne":


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 3


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Queffélec*


----------



## sbmonty

Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1, Op. 32
Trio Wanderer


----------



## Rogerx

CD 9
Symphony No. 60 in C major, Hob. I:60 'Il Distratto'
Symphony No. 63 in C major, Hob. I:63 'La Roxelane'
Symphony No. 69 in C major, Hob. I:69 'Laudon'

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various chamber works part five of five scattered throughout the rest of this afternoon.

String Quintet no.3 [_American_] in E-flat B180/op.97 (1893): a)
_Sonatina_ in G for violin and piano B183/op.100 (1893): b)

a) Stamitz Quartet with Jan Talich (va.)
b) Bohuslav Matoušek (vn.) and Petr Adamec (pf.)










String Quartet no.12 [_American_] in F B179/op.96 (1893):
String Quartet no.13 in G B192/op.106 (1895):










String Quartet no.14 in A-flat B193/op.105 (1895):


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> CD 9
> Symphony No. 60 in C major, Hob. I:60 'Il Distratto'
> Symphony No. 63 in C major, Hob. I:63 'La Roxelane'
> Symphony No. 69 in C major, Hob. I:69 'Laudon'
> 
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
> SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


'Il Distratto' great symphony


----------



## eljr

Le Chant des Templiers

Ensemble Organum, Marcel Pérès

An extraordinary hypnotic account of music from 12-century Jerusalem associated with the Templars, sung with vigour by Ensemble Organum. - BBC Music Magazine, April 2019, 4 out of 5 stars
Release Date: 7th Dec 2018
Catalogue No: HMO8905302
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 74 minutes


----------



## Vasks

*Gretry - Overture to "Le Huron" (Sanderling/ASV)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata in F, Hob.XVI: 47 (McCabe/London)
Wagenseil - Symphony in B-flat, WV 438 (Gaigg/cpo)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92
Florestan Trio*


----------



## Rogerx

Blue Hour - Weber, Brahms, Mendelssohn

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Yuja Wang (piano), Berliner Philharmoniker, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt*

Nuages gris

*Prokofiev*

piano sonata no.6

*Shostakovich*

prelude and fugue no.23

*Franck*

prelude choral and fuge

*Beethoven*

sonata 32

*Scriabin*

Poème Nocturne
vers la flamme


----------



## 59540

Lately, a lot of János Starker recordings.


----------



## eljr

Richard Strauss: 'Aber der Richtige'

Violin Concerto & Miniatures

Arabella Steinbacher (violin)

WDR Symphony Orchestra, Lawrence Foster

Steinbacher is predictably eloquent [in the song arrangements], the playing classy. But the violin itself struggles to project in what are already string-heavy orchestrations, at a tessitura... - Gramophone Magazine, January 2019 More…
Release Date: 5th Oct 2018
Catalogue No: PTC5186653
Label: Pentatone
Length: 60 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
October 2018


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cantatas BWV 21, 82 - Pygmalion, Raphaël Pichon

Program

Nicolaus Bruhns (1665 - 1697)
De Profundis clamavi

Johann Sebastian Bach (1685 - 1750)
Cantata BWV 131 Aus der Tiefe rufe ich, Herr, zu dir

Franz Tunder (1614 - 1667)
Ach Herr, laß deine Lieben Engelein

Johann Sebastian Bach
Cantata BWV 106 Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit

Dietrich Buxtehude (1637 - 1707)
Klag-Lied, BuxWV 76

Ensemble Pygmalion
Raphaël Pichon (Conductor)
Maïlys de Villoutreys (Soprano)
William Shelton (Countertenor)
Reinoud van Mechelen (Tenor)
Tomas Kral (Bass)
Gonna have a light meal and then this on Telly.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Franz Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies 1-6*, S. 359 (for orchestra)
*Georges Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody No. 1*, op. 11

London Symphony Orchestra - Antal Doráti


----------



## SanAntone

Brahms | String Quartets | Borodin Quartet


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Three Pieces in the Shape of a Square

Craig Morris (trumpet)

Gradus (1968) and Piece in the Shape of a Square (1967) are some of Glass's earliest compositions, and are seldom heard today. This disc makes a strong case for their revival…Morris's treatment... - BBC Music Magazine, February 2019, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 3 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 9th Nov 2018
Catalogue No: BRIDGE9508
Label: Bridge
Length: 51 minutes
Nominee - Classical Instrumental Solo
Grammy Awards
61st Awards (2019)
Nominee - Classical Instrumental Solo


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Antonín Dvořák

Symphony No. 9 in E minor "From the New World", op. 95

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*

I think this is a solid New World symphony. Is it among the best in a very crowded field? Probably not, but I am happy to have heard it, and I did enjoy that they take the first movement repeat as well.


----------



## SanAntone

Bach | Cantata Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis BWV 21 | Sato | Netherlands Bach Society


----------



## Knorf

Assorted recent listening:

*Ottorino Respighi*: _Pini di Roma_
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons










*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 5
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer










*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi










*Sergei Prokofiev*: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## SanAntone

Bartók | Piano Concertos | Schiff, Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra


----------



## eljr

Bizet: Les Pêcheurs de Perles

Diana Damrau (Leïla), Matthew Polenzani (Nadir), Mariusz Kwiecien (Zurga), Nicolas Teste (Nourabad)

The Metropolitan Opera Orchestra and Chorus, Gianandrea Noseda, Penny Woolcock (dir.)

Woolcock finds a double drama in Bizet's opera..., Noseda drawing sumptuous playing from the Met Orchestra...The Met fields a magnificent cast. Matthew Polenzani is a puppyish Nadir...whil Mariusz... - BBC Music Magazine, April 2017, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 13th Jan 2017
Catalogue No: 9029589360
Label: Erato

Presto Recording of the Week
13th January 2017

Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Nominee - Opera Recording
Grammy Awards
60th Awards (2017)
Nominee - Opera Recording


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ludwig van Beethoven

Symphony No. 7 in A major, op. 92

London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn*

This is a surprise. This is a really good Seventh! Previn was not known for his Beethoven, but this goes to show that you can come across great performances when you're not expecting to!


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: String quartets, Piano quintet etc (Borodin Quartet et al, Decca, 7 CD's)

CD 6: String quartets 14-15. Certainly one of the most praised recordings of my favourite string quartets cycle. An extra advantage of this box is that the quartets are programmed in chronological order. Today's CD covers the two final string quartets (CD 7 is the piano quintet and a few extras). I love the 14th's intrinsic sadness, especially in the Adagio movement. The 15th is his requiem, six adagio movements played without break. The first movement comes with the instruction "Play the first movement so that flies drop dead in mid-air and the audience leaves the hall out of sheer boredom."

Looking back at having played this cycle again (which is scheduled within a few weeks to happen again, then with the Rubio Quartet which I bought recently), I'm once more astonished by the extremely high quality of these works, from the first to the last.

By the way, this site is amazing for anyone interested in this string quartets cycle:
http://www.quartets.de/


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Motion Picture

Maki Namekawa (piano)

Cello Octet Amsterdam

Cello Octet Amsterdam project a rich yet intimate tone…Namekawa's piano sits inside the sound - as a cog in the ensemble's wheel; rather than an external mechanism driving it forward. - Gramophone Magazine, November 2018
Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: OMM0131
Label: Orange Mountain
Runtime: 54:21


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore, Deutsche Grammophon)

Schuberts second best song cycle, but also for me the second best song cycle for voice and piano regardless of composer. Fischer-Dieskau is a top choice for me in Winterreise, and in this cycle he ends in the top range as well.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-3rd and 4th PC's

Lewis, Belohlavek and the BBC SO.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one again <3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 and 2*

I don't know if this is "authentic" Norwegian Grieg, but it is a beautiful interpretation.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Grande Messe des Morts*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - sacred works, songs and piano duets part one of two for tonight.

_Večerní písně_ [_Evening Songs_] - four songs for voice and piano B61a/op.3a [Texts: Vítězslav Hálek] (1876): a)
_Cigánské melodie_ [_Gypsy Songs_] - seven songs for voice and piano B104/op.55 [Texts: Adolf Heyduk] (1880): b)

a) Beno Blachut (ten.) with Ferdinand Pohlreich (pf.)
b) Jindřich Jindrák (bar.) with Alfred Holeček (pf.)










_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra B71/op.58 (1876-77):

with Mariana Zvetkova (sop.), Ruxandra Donose (mez.), John Botha (ten.), Roberto Scandiuzzi (bass) and the Chor der Sächsischen Staatsoper, Dresden










_Slovanské tance: 1. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances: Series I_] - eight pieces for piano duet B78/op.46 (1878):
_Legends_ - ten pieces for piano duet B117/op.59 (1881):
_Ze Šumavy_ [_From the Bohemian Forest_] - six pieces for piano duet B133/op.68 (1883-84):

Ingryd Thorson and Julian Thurber (pf4h.)


----------



## Joe B

Listening to the music of Geoffrey Bush. Though I'm sure he would be judged as a 2nd tier composer, his musical sensibilities are great. I find his music entertaining, very visual like a movie score. And Lyrita does a great job with these compilations.


----------



## haziz

* Huber, H: Symphony No. 7 in D Minor, "Schweizerische"*
_
Stuttgarter Philharmoniker
Jörg-Peter Weigle_


----------



## Dimace

When it comes to Bruckner, I say (and I will do in the future) that Celie tops the competition IF we want detail, Günter prevails when we want to have a nice combination of everything the Monk made and, now is coming the BIG question, what will do IF we want (almost literally) to have the Bruckner as the composer himself (theoretically) wants to be conducted on the podium.

I believe, that this (maybe silly) question has heard many times with many great composers. ''How Beethoven had performed (nowadays) his sonatas?'' ''How Schuberts had liked to had his 8th?'' etc. I personally don't know the answers but, sometimes, I had the impression that something I had listened is VERY close to composers view and intension. For example (always for Bruckner) I have the feeling that Schuricht (very big Brucknerian) is SUPER, but NOT very close to Monk's intensions. He sounds a little bit confusing to my ears. His melodic lines are like a cloudy day. Celie, on the contrary, is the clear sky, BUT I'm not sure if the composer, especially with his late symphonies, wants to be so direkt. For this reason, as I have said, I put the Jaap in my CD player and I listen something can make me happy without many thoughts.

But, I continue with my question, let us pretend that an answer exists and we have the Bruckner the way HE wants to be performed. Who is the dirigent can make this happens. Who (according to my feelings and the more than 1000 copies of Brucker's symphonies) is touching the impossible?? My answer is *Hermann Abendroth!* The Frankfurter has (also with Beethoven's Symphonies) the closest approach to Bruckner with EVERY mean and aspect. He is esoteric and extrovert. (very good melodic lines, which are given energetically) Great feeling of sadness and confuse with the right portion of hope. Loss and (re) found. End and beginning. (with shown borders, not only impression...) etc.

Brucker and Beethoven are the biggest symphonists of the centuries. (Mahler is also in the near) If you want the BEST for the BEST you must compare. This is something (of course) very personal, but Hermann - and this IS NOT a coincidence- is doing this also with the Beethoven. He is reading and performing the music scores linke no one else. He is giving the impression that he was there when these master works had been composed and he talked to the composers receiving instructions. Crazy!

For me, to listen the music is nothing. To understand what I have listened is very important. (this doesn't mean that I gain answers or I really know something more at the end. It is only an effort.) But having ALL the recordings of Brucker's Symphonies and having listened them ALL, drove me to this conclusion which I share with you.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23*
_
Evgeny Kissin (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1988-12-31
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## haziz

* Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18*

_ Lang Lang (piano)
Mariinsky (Kirov) Orchestra
Valéry Gergiev_
Recorded: 2004-07-05
Recording Venue: Mikkeli, Martti Talvela Hall


----------



## Barbebleu

starthrower said:


>


Fabulous stuff. She is just superb. I love lute players and she is right up there with North, Bream, Ragossnig, O'Dette and Rooley.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Mozart 4 of 4. Die Zauberflöte, Böhm and the Berlin Phil, Wünderlich, DFD and a top cast


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: Suite from _The Firebird_ (ed. 1945)
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

I'm continuing to make my way through this extraordinary box. And, yep, this _Firebird_ is outstanding in every way!

Side note: I love the 1945 Suite, and wish it were more the standard for performances than the 1919, which sounds dashed-off by comparison. Of course, I love the full ballet most of all...


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 The Bruno Walter Edition


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 - The Unfinished Bruno Walter Edition


----------



## Joe B

Lorin Maazel leading Kathleen Battle and the Wiener Philharmoniker in Gustav Mahler's "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Corelli - Church Sonatas*
The Avison Ensemble

Few composers cheer me up faster than Corelli. His music is simply life-enhancing!


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini - Symphonies

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Delius
Songs of Sunset
Sarah Walker (soloist), Thomas Allen (soloist)
Ambrosian Singers, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Eric Fenby*










For this listener, I have always thought Delius was at his best in vocal music and _Songs of Sunset_ must be counted as a favorite of mine. The idyllic beauty is what drew me in immediately, but what keeps me there is Delius' harmonic writing and just the general atmosphere that surrounds the music. I own several performances of _Songs of Sunset_, but this Fenby performance gets everything _right_ to my ears.


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Adalbert Gyrowetz

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Gothos

--------------


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein

It's like visiting an old friend.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D major/ Norfolk Rhapsody No.
1/The Lark Ascending

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sarah Chang (violin)
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1994-12-18
Recording Venue: 17 & 18 December 1994, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Art Rock

Larry Sitsky: Violin concertos 1-3 (Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra, Various conductors, Jan Sedivka, ABC Classics, 2 CDs)

Larry Sitsky (1934) is an Australian composer. These are the only works I have heard from him. All three concertos were composed in the seventies and eighties for Jan Sedivka, who plays them on this double album.The first violin concerto (conductor Vančo Čavdarski) draws inspiration from astronomer Johannes Kepler and Busoni. It is a modern sounding piece, where the violin is used in a number of different ways. In the final ten minutes of this 36 minutes concerto, a wordless female chorus (Tasmanian Opera Company Chorus And The Lyric Singers) adds another layer to the tapestry of sounds. An intriguing violin concerto, unlike any other I've heard.The second concerto (conductor Omri Hadari) was inspired by the mystical writer and teacher George Ivanovich Gurdjieff. It has some folk and world music like passages that are very effective - and it sounds nothing like the first.The third concerto (conductor Christopher Lyndon-Gee) was inspired by the ancient Chinese Book of Changes, the I Ching. There are obvious Chinese influences on the sound right from the start - quite appropriate since Sitsky was born and raised in China. All three concertos are interesting, very different from each other and other violin concertos. A very interesting double CD.


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'*
_
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie
Paavo Järvi_


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - String Quartets Nos.13 & 14

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: String quartets, Piano quintet etc (Borodin Quartet et al, Decca, 7 CD's)

CD 7: Piano quintet, Unfinished string quartet movement, Two pieces for strings, Music From The Film "Pogrugy". Shosty's piano quintet (with pianist Alexei Volodin) is my favourite piece in that line-up, and as expected it is a great performance. I'm not sure though whether I prefer this over their previous version with Elisabeth Leonskaja on Teldec. Compared to the 15 string quartets and the piano quintet, the other works on this final CD are of course less brilliant, but well worth hearing. This box is an absolute treasure, and it was a pleasure to listen to them all again.


----------



## Skakner




----------



## haziz

* Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16*

_ Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (piano)
New Philharmonia Orchestra ?
Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos_
Recorded: 1965
Recording Venue: Live recording, London, UK

The orchestra credited for this recording is the New York Philharmonic everywhere I look, but if this is the same recording as the one previously released under the BBC Legends cover, then it really should be the (New) Philharmonia Orchestra [The Philharmonia during it's period of uncertainty in the 1960s after Walter Legge unilaterally wanted to disband it]. The recording quality is very rough, making it less enjoyable for me regardless of it's artistic merit.


----------



## Malx

I didn't get much listening done yesterday so I have continued with a mix of first symphonies this morning.

*Sibelius, Symphony No 1 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*

*Henze, Symphony No 1 - Berlin PO, Hans werner Henze.*

*Prokofiev, Symphony No 1 - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi.*

I found the strings on Karajan's Sibelius first a bit too full on this hearing - I had completely forgotten how enjoyable the early Henze symphony was - its hard to make the Prokofiev Classical symphony anything other than fun and as good as Jarvi is, my preference is for a bit more momentum and rhythmic bounce.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater*
Choristers of New College Oxford
Academy of Ancient Music - Edward Higginbottom

*Domenico Scarlatti: Stabat Mater*
Elizabeth Poole (soprano), Neil MacKenzie (tenor)
BBC Singers
David Miller (theorbo), Frances Kelly (baroque harp), Gary Cooper (organ continuo)
Directed by Harry Christophers

Of the two performances here, the stronger is the Scarlatti, though both are serviceable rather than outstanding.


----------



## Joe B

Charles Dutoit leading the Symphony Orchestra of Montreal in Gustav Holst's "The Planets":


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*
_
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Lorin Maazel_


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: The Hyperion Schubert Edition 37 (John Mark Ainsley, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Michael Schade, Brian Johnson, Hyperion)

The last Schubert in this series (volumes 38-40 in the box are songs by contemporaries of Schubert), and appropriately, for the last CD they have focused on his last year, including the "non-cycle" Schwanengesang (unusually split into two blocks, sung by different tenors), and ending with his final song Die Taubenpost. A superb end to a superb undertaking.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Complete music for piano & orchestra

Works

Stravinsky: Canon on a Russian Popular Tune
Stravinsky: Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
Stravinsky: Concerto for Piano & Wind Instruments
Stravinsky: Concerto in D for string orchestra 'Basler'
Stravinsky: Movements for Piano & Orchestra
Stravinsky: Piano Concerto
Stravinsky: Song of the Volga Boatmen


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - sacred works, songs and piano duets part two of two for most of this afternoon.

_Slovanské tance: 2. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances: Series II_] - eight pieces for piano duet B145/op.72 (1886):

Ingryd Thorson and Julian Thurber (pf4h.)










_Písně milostné_ [_Love Songs_] - eight songs for voice and piano B160/op.83, revision of eight songs from the song cycle _Cypřiše_ _Cypresses_ B11/WoO [Texts: Gustav Pfleger Moravský] (orig. 1965 - rev. 1888): a)
_Biblické písně_ [_Biblical Songs_] - ten songs for voice and piano B185/op.99 [Texts: from the Kralice Bible] (1894): b)

a) Beno Blachut (ten.) with Ferdinand Pohlreich (pf.)
b) Věra Soukupová (sop.) with Ivan Moravec (pf.)










Mass in D for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ B153/op.83A (1887): a)
_Requiem_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra B165/op.89 (1890):

a) with Neil Ritchie (treble), Andrew Giles (alt.), Alan Byars (ten.), Robert Morton (bass), The Choir of Christ Church Cathedral , Oxford/Simon Preston and Nicholas Cleobury (org.)

performers for Requiem listed on cover below.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

And now for something a little differnt










Astor Piazzolla and The New Tango Quintet

A labour of love by Piazolla, he called it "the greatest record I've ever made," and I'm not about to disagree with him.










*Maria de Buenos Aires* defies classification. It's been called an operetta and a tango-opera, but really it's neither. Maybe it doesn't matter what it is, but it certainly conjures up the atmosphere of smoke filled tango bars in downtown Buenos Aires. Narrated by the librettist Horacio Ferrer, this recording led by Gidon Kremer on the violin certainly has the whiff of authenticity


----------



## eljr

William Mundy: Sacred Choral Music

Choir Of St Mary's Cathedral, Edinburgh, Duncan Ferguson

Of particular interest is Maria Virgo Sanctissima, a votive antiphon left unfinished by Mundy…Ferguson secures a rich, purposeful tone and response in tutti sections, particularly from the mixed-voice... - BBC Music Magazine, October 2018, 4 out of 5 stars/5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 22nd Jun 2018
Catalogue No: DCD34204
Label: Delphian
Length: 65 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

Bartók | Viola Concerto | Gábor Takács-Nagy | Nobuko Imai


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

The Viennesse Connection, Mozart to Berg. *Wozzeck*










Then, *Lulu*


----------



## Bourdon

*Hassler*

CD 9


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2 & 5

Ariadne Daskalakis (violin), Roglit Ishay (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Liturgical chants, Two spiritual songs, Two spiritual chants, Two psalms of David, Diptych, Alleluia (Kiev Chamber Choir, Mykola Hobdych, ECM)

The CD has the title "Sacred Works", and that's what you get. I find these works beautiful, and well sung.


----------



## eljr

Come to Me in My Dreams

120 years of songs from the RCM

Sarah Connolly (mezzo), Joseph Middleton (piano)

A varied collection that offers more than just vocal bonbons…Connolly and Middleton execute the complex phrasing [of A Charm of Lullabies] with a sense of ensemble for which they are revered. - BBC Music Magazine, August 2018, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 6th Jul 2018
Catalogue No: CHAN10944
Label: Chandos
Length: 77 minutes

Presto Editor's Choice
July 2018
Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
September 2018
Editor's Choice


----------



## Vasks

_Like Prokofiev & Hindemith, Aho creates a symphony out of opera material: *Symphony #7*_


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> Valentin Silvestrov: Liturgical chants, Two spiritual songs, Two spiritual chants, Two psalms of David, Diptych, Alleluia (Kiev Chamber Choir, Mykola Hobdych, ECM)
> 
> The CD has the title "Sacred Works", and that's what you get. I find these works beautiful, and well sung.


This looks to be very interesting. I think I will pick out one or two pieces to sample. Which do you recommend? (I have been lucky enough to find it on my music streaming platform)


----------



## Rogerx

'round Midnight

Quatuor Ebène (string quartet)

Dutilleux: String Quartet 'Ainsi la nuit'
Merlin, R: Night Bridge
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4


----------



## Bourdon

*Byrd*

CD 2


----------



## Kiki

Sergei Rachmaninov:
Variations on a theme by Frédéric Chopin
Morceaux de fantaisie
Piano Sonata No. 2
Konstantin Scherbakov / 1999 (Naxos)


----------



## Art Rock

eljr said:


> This looks to be very interesting. I think I will pick out one or two pieces to sample. Which do you recommend? (I have been lucky enough to find it on my music streaming platform)


I'd start with the Liturgical chants........


----------



## haziz

* Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'*
_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti_
Recorded: 1981-01-27
Recording Venue: Orchestra Hall, Chicago

Not my favorite composer. Actually that is a major understatement. I do find his fourth symphony listenable. Solti and the Chicagoans keep it moving, which is a good thing.


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A Major, Op. 92
Konwitschny; Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Xenophiliu

*César Franck: Rédemption (Morceau symphonique), Nocturne, Le Chasseur maudit, Psyché*
Christa Ludwig, mezzo (Nocturne)
Paris Orchestra - Daniel Barenboim

*César Franck: Les Éolides*
Suisse Romande - Ernest Ansermet


----------



## eljr

Silvestrov: Liturgical chants

Work length 40:50

Roman Puchko (vocalist), Taras Mudrak (vocalist), Oleksander Biloshapka (vocalist), Victor Sachok (vocalist), Ernest Biekirov (vocalist), Petro Hrekov (vocalist), Petro Biletskij (vocalist), Victoria Zabolotska (vocalist), Tetiana Havrylenko (vocalist)
Kiev Chamber Choir
Mykola Hobdych
Recorded: 2007
Recording Venue: Cathedral of the Dormition, Pechersk Lavra, Kiev


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

Further with CD 4


----------



## Rogerx

Manuel de Falla: El amor brujo & El retablo de maese Pedro

Ginesa Ortega

Orquestra de Cambra Teatre Lliure, Josep Pons


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Chávez
Sextet
Southwest Chamber Music*










This entire Chávez chamber music series (four volumes in all) is an incredible addition to this composer's discography.


----------



## haziz

* Glazunov: Raymonda Suite, Op. 57a*

_ Royal Scottish National Orchestra
José Serebrier_


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: Complete symphonies, tone poems (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Berglund, EMI, 8 CD's)

Playing CD7: Luonnotar, Pohjola's Daughter, En Saga, King Kristian II, The Bard (Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra ). Another fine collection. Highlights for me are Pohjola's Daughter, and the King Christian II incidental music.


----------



## haziz

* Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*

_ London Symphony Orchestra
André Previ_


----------



## Rogerx

Lionel Meunier conducts Charpentier and Purcell

Program

Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643-1704)
Te Deum, H146

Henry Purcell (1659-1695)
Hail, bright Cecilia!, Z328

Vox Luminis
B'Rock Orchestra
Lionel Meunier (Conductor)

After supper.:angel:


----------



## 96 Keys

Glacial tempos, distorted rhythms, and glassy/metallic piano tone. Wow...and not in a good way.


----------



## Philidor

During the last weeks, I listened to some recordings of Bruckner 5. Today I got this one:

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 B flat major*

Philharmonia Orchestra
Benjamin Zander
January 2008










I like this recording for his very sharply cutted sound. On the other hand side, it lacks some cathedral feeling ...

... I currently prefer Barenboim/BPO, Skrowaczweski and Harnoncourt/VPO with special love to Furtwängler, Knappertsbusch/Munich, Celi/Munich, Gielen, Sinopoli/Dresden and some more. But Barenboim, Skrow and Harnoncourt are my preferred advocats for this unique synthesis of symphony, choral and fugue.

Regards
Philidor


----------



## 59540

Steven Isserlis and Connie Shih:


----------



## haziz

*William Walton: Concerto for Viola and Orchestra* (Revised Version from 1962)
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/51025-2

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle
Amihai Grosz (viola)_
Length: 37 min.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/51025-2


----------



## Knorf

*Charles Gounod*: _Messe solennelle en l'honneur de Sainte-Cécile_
Luba Orgonášová, Christian Eisner, Gustáv Beláček
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

This mass is wholly new to me. I didn't really expect to like it, thinking it would be syrupy and sentimental, and more than a little formulaic. And it is. There's a bit more to it than that-it's not at all bad music-but I don't see myself bothering with this all that much in the future.


----------



## eljr

Mieczyslaw Weinberg: Sonatas For Violin Solo

Gidon Kremer (violin)

At times, the music seems to draw its power and energy not so much from the notes themselves as from Kremer's audibly impassioned engagement with his instrument - heavy, dug-in bowing (including... - David Smith, Presto Music, 18th February 2022 More…
Release Date: 18th Feb 2022
Catalogue No: 4856943
Label: ECM

Presto Recording of the Week
18th February 2022


----------



## Knorf

*Giuseppe Verdi*: _Macbeth_
Shirley Verrett, Piero Cappuccilli, Plácido Domingo, Nicolai Ghiaruv, et al.
Coro e Orchestra del Teatro all Scala, Claudio Abbado

The Scottish play meets Verdi. I think Verdi's & Maria Piave's adaptation is actually a terrific way to experience this play, especially in such a superb, authoritative performance as this one.


----------



## SanAntone

Bartók | Fourteen Bagatelles | Gyorgy Sandor


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Dessau - various works for the rest of today, concluding tomorrow morning.

Paul Dessau was, along with his contemporary and political kindred spirit Hanns Eisler, instrumental in laying the foundations for the musical culture in what was the fledgling German Democratic Republic. Dessau settled in what was then known as the Soviet Occupation Zone in 1948 after it became obvious that both he and Eisler were no longer welcome to continue their exile in the USA due to their hard-left political affiliations (Eisler went back to his original homeland of Austria for a short while before moving to Berlin's Soviet-controlled sector). Although an ardent communist who was firmly committed to the idea of a Socialist East Germany Dessau still ruffled some political feathers during the Walter Ulbricht era, not least because of his belief in the necessity of music's evolution irrespective of where in the world it may happen, and his advocation of young post-WWII modernists from the West such as Luigi Nono and Hans Werner Henze was also frowned upon (which was somewhat ironic in this case since both Nono and Henze had strong communist convictions).

In an official capacity Dessau was more than capable of composing pro-Party propaganda music in an accessible style but he was equally at home with 12-tone as well as other methods, and, to the obvious chagrin of the authorities, he wasn't afraid to apply them. That said, the significance of Dessau's contribution to the development of music in the GDR was never in dispute and this always seemed to mitigate whatever official displeasure he intermittently incurred. He was still active as a composer when he died in 1979 aged 84.

Dessau's musical legacy rests mainly with his five completed operas (four of which have been recorded on the Berlin Classics label, but none of which I have heard yet) and film/incidental music but he also produced a fair amount of works for a cross-section of categories, some of which are featured here.

_Neun Klavierstücke_ [_Nine Piano Pieces_] (1932):
_Guernica_ - piece for piano, after Picasso (1938):
Piano Sonata in F (1914 - rev. 1948):
_Fantasietta_ in C-sharp for piano (1971):
_Sonatine_ for small orchestra and piano obbligato (1975):










String Quartet no.1 (1932):
String Quartet no.2 (1942-43):
String Quartet no.3 (1943-46):
String Quartet no.4 [_Barbaraquartett_] (1948):
String Quartet no.5 (1955):
String Quartet no.6 (1971-74):
String Quartet no.7 (1975):










_In memorium Bertolt Brecht_ for orchestra (1957):
_Bach-Variationen_ for orchestra (1963):
_Orchestermusik Nr.2_ [_Meer der Stürme (Sea of Tempests)_] (1967):
_Orchestermusik Nr.4_ (1973):










Sinfonie Nr.2 for orchestra (1954 - rev. 1962):
_Symphonische Mozart-Adaptation nach dem Streichquintett in E-flat K614_ for orchestra (1965):
_Orchestermusik Nr.3_ [_Lenin_] with mixed choir and children's choir in the finale [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1965):


----------



## Philidor

Something out of my top 3 for string quartet between 1950 and 2000:

*Brian Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967)*

Arditti Quartet










Enjoyed it.


----------



## opus55

Reinhard Schwarz-Schilling
Kirill Troussov, violin
Weimar Staatskapelle | José Serebrier


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Philidor said:


> Something out of my top 3 for string quartet between 1950 and 2000:
> 
> *Brian Ferneyhough: Sonatas for String Quartet (1967)*
> 
> Arditti Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoyed it.


That's a great work. Might I ask which are the other two?


----------



## SanAntone

Mahler | Symphony No. 9 | Bernstein, Concertgebouworkest


----------



## eljr

Ice Land: The Eternal Music

Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Dmitri Ensemble, Carolyn Sampson, Graham Ross

Contemporary Northern European choral music has acquired a reputation for being, in a sense, the Northern Lights set to music - ethereal, shimmering, weightless - but Anna Þorvaldsdóttir's Ad... - David Smith, Presto Music, 4th February 2022 More…
Release Date: 11th Feb 2022
Catalogue No: HMM905330
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 79 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
4th February 2022


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> Mahler | Symphony No. 9 | Bernstein, Concertgebouworkest


What?! No Bartok?


----------



## Kiki

Mykola Ovsianiko-Kulikovsky (Mikhail Goldstein) : Symphony No. 21
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky / 1954 (Melodiya)

In Mravinsky's discography, there is a "Symphony No. 21" composed by a Ukrainian composer called "Mykola Ovsianiko-Kulikovsky", but it was in fact written by another Ukrainian composer/violinist Mikhail Goldstein. (Wiki said he was German/Russian/Jewish, but he was born and grew up in Ukraine.) This Mravinsky recording is the only recording of this work as far as I know.

The story has it that Goldstein once wrote a piece that was criticised as being non-Ukrainian, together with some racist attack on his origin. As a revenge, in 1948, he wrote this "Symphony No. 21" and attributed it to a historical figure "Ovsianiko-Kulikovsky"; and claimed that he "discovered" this piece from the archive of the Odessa Theatre, allegedly "written in 1809".

And the critics loved it, for not only its Ukranian character, but also as a proof that they had a composer who was able to produce a work worthy of Haydn in 1809.

The funny thing is that Melodiya jumped at the opportunity and had none other but Mravinsky to record it. Talk about being high-profile... Well, it is pretty nice music in fact. The work was of course attributed to Ovsianiko-Kulikovsky.

The even funnier thing is that, when Goldstein revealed this was a hoax, while there were some who denounced his unacceptable behaviour, there were others who criticized him of being an opportunist who "lied" about himself being the composer instead of the originally attributed Ovsianiko-Kulikovsky.

But even that is not the most funny thing. Some continued to maintain Goldstein lied and this work was genuinely a work written by Ovsianiko-Kulikovsky. According to Kenzo Amoh's Mravinsky Discography, last updated some twenty years ago, this work was still included in Ukraine's music curriculum, attributed to Ovsianiko-Kulikovsky of course.

However, I think the funniest thing of all is that, after the hoax had been revealed, some record labels outside the Soviet Union/Russia continued to ignore the hoax and continued to re-issue the Mravinsky recording attributed to Ovsianiko-Kulikovsky as the composer instead of Goldstein. Kenzo Amoh suggested that this was because record labels did not want to put their licensing agreement with Melodiya at risk by embarrassing them. Clever people.

There is a BMG release of this recording from 1997 that did not state Goldstein's name at all. To be fair, there is another 2005 Melodiya release that did have Goldstein's name in small prints put in brackets after Ovsianiko-Kulikovsky's name on the back cover. (The front cover stated only Ovsianiko-Kulikovsky's name though.)


----------



## SanAntone

eljr said:


> What?! No Bartok?


 It is not unusual for me to explore a composer's music (which I have collected in Spotify folders) for more than one work.


----------



## eljr

I rather enjoyed this in the morning. I thought a more concentrated listen was in order. Now seems a good time.

So again,










Silvestrov: Liturgical chants

Work length 40:50

Roman Puchko (vocalist), Taras Mudrak (vocalist), Oleksander Biloshapka (vocalist), Victor Sachok (vocalist), Ernest Biekirov (vocalist), Petro Hrekov (vocalist), Petro Biletskij (vocalist), Victoria Zabolotska (vocalist), Tetiana Havrylenko (vocalist)
Kiev Chamber Choir
Mykola Hobdych
Recorded: 2007
Recording Venue: Cathedral of the Dormition, Pechersk Lavra, Kiev


----------



## 96 Keys

Vol.4. Brilliant playing and sound.


----------



## jim prideaux

Listening again this evening to the Lewis, Belohalvek and BBC SO recordings of LvB 's 3rd and 4th Piano Concertos.

Wonderful performances and recordings.


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: String quartets 1 and 4 (Delme Quartet, Hyperion)

Here we go: the first CD of nine to cover one of the most underrated string quartet cycles of the last century (IMHO obviously). Right from the first (from 1951), with its beautiful Andante, Grave movement, this cycle is excellent. The fourth came after a 20 years gap with the third in 1973. Its inspiration was Beethoven's opus 59.1. It is as expected a strong work. One quotation worth sharing: 'All of Robert Simpson's quartets are worth hearing. Don't ask for a recommendation of where to start! But do start, somewhere' (Fanfare, USA)


----------



## marlow

Vaughan Williams Symphony 6

NYPO / Stokowski

Vaughan Williams Sixth Symphony, which although first heard in the United States in Boston under Koussevitsky, was given its premiere recording by Stokie's New Yorkers. Ever a champion of new music, Stokowski held Vaughan Williams in particularly high esteem, as they had been students together at the Royal College of Music in London. Although Vaughan Williams was ten years older than Stokowski, they had a long and productive friendship with Stokowski conducting the American premieres of a number of the composer's symphonies.

This performance is absolutely breathtaking! Tremendous warmth of tone and tautness of line from a master conductor.


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi and the Bamberg S.O.

Glazunov-Symphony no.4.


----------



## pmsummer

IN DARKNESS LET ME DWELL
_The Seven Shades of Melancholy_
*John Dowland*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba, treble viol
Dorothee Mields - soprano
Lee Santana - lute
The Sirius Viols
_- Frauke Hess - treble viol
- Juliane Laake - tenor viol
- Sarah Perle - division viol
- Marthe Perle - consort bass

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Felix Mendelssohn

Symphony No. 4 in A major "Italian", op. 90

Robert Schumann

Symphony No. 4 in D minor, op. 120

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*

A wonderful disc and a great coupling!


----------



## eljr

Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120 No. 1

Work length 22:07

Michael Collins (clarinet), Stephen Hough (piano)

Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 120 No. 2

Work length 21:27

Michael Collins (clarinet), Stephen Hough (piano)

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
February 2022
Editor's Choice

Presto Editor's Choice
January 2022


----------



## haziz

* Hanson, H: Symphony No. 2, Op. 30 'Romantic'*
_
Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 26 May 1988
Recording Venue: Seattle Opera House, Seattle, USA

First time listening to this composition and composer.
*
P.S.* As I read some notes about the symphony, I am coming to the realization that I may have played it _once_ before, so it is probably the _second_ time listening.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Sir Arthur Sullivan: Victoria & Merrie England (1897)
Andrew Penny & RTÉ Sinfonietta*

A new purchase and my first listen to what is a premier recording this work. It appears to be a Naxos reissue of a recording first issues in 1993. I'm certainly grateful for Naxos' work in reissuing recordings such as this.

Exploring Sullivan's work beyond his work with Gilbert is proving to be a rewarding experience. Given the scarcity of some pieces in recording, it is fortunate that the quality of the performances is consistently strong.

This is a surprisingly diverse work stylistically thus far. It is recognisably Sullivan on the best possible sense and at around half way through the work, I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Georg Friedrich Haas - Hertevig-Studien
Lasse Thoresen - Land of your Love Op. 57
Maja S. K. Ratjke - A dismantled Ode to the moral value of Art

Nordic Voices


----------



## tortkis

Takemitsu: November Steps, Seiji Ozawa, Toronto Symphony Orchestra (RCA)









February 20th is the anniversary of Takemitsu's death. This was the first Takemitsu CD I bought a long time ago. It still sounds striking.


----------



## Philidor

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> That's a great work. Might I ask which are the other two?


 Thank you for asking!

Well, today I am opting for the obvious "Fragmente - Stille. An Diotima" from Luigi Nono and for the third string quartet from Beat Furrer.

But this may change ... Rihm #3, Dusapin's "Time zones" ...


----------



## Chilham

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4

Günter Wand, Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Sospiri, Op. 70
Britten: Sinfonia da Requiem, Op. 20
Walton: Symphonic Suite: Troilus & Cressida, arranged Palmer
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis*

_City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla_


----------



## marlow

RVW a la Lennie

Fine Tallis Fantasy


----------



## pmsummer

AGUAS DA AMAZONIA
_Ballet Score_
*Philip Glass*
Uakti

_Point_


----------



## SanAntone

Mahler | Lieder | Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## pmsummer

IN DARKNESS LET ME DWELL
*John Dowland*
The Dowland Project
- John Potter - tenor, director
- Stephen Stubbs - lute
- John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
- Maya Homburger - baroque violin
- Barry Guy - double-bass
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## haziz

* Hanson, H: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 21 'Nordic'*

_ Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 10 September 1988
Recording Venue: Seattle Opera House, USA

First time listening to this symphony.


----------



## eljr

The last 2 hours I have spent with Frankenstein. 
I think one more spin with something different before dinner when this completes, shortly.

BTW, this is excellent.










Lowell Liebermann: Frankenstein

San Francisco Ballet (ballet company)

[Liebermann's] skill at portraying immediately recognisable emotional states meshes well with Scarlett's focus on the themes of loneliness and loss that underlie the story's Gothic shocks. - Gramophone Magazine, February 2022
Release Date: 3rd Dec 2021
Catalogue No: RR-148
Label: Reference Recordings
Length: 1 hour 58 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

Johannes Schenck: The Nymphs of the Rhine, Vol. 2 [Les Voix Humaines]


----------



## haziz




----------



## pmsummer

COLOURS IN THE DARK
_The Instrumental Music of..._
*Alexander Agricola*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Christophorus_


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Overture in G minor, Symphony in F minor (unnumbered)
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

These early Bruckner works get little respect from many Brucknerians, and I believe this to be an error. While they do not carry his mature sound, they are wholly accomplished works in their own right. After all, no composer's earliest works ever quite sound like them. The hints abound, concerning what is soon to come, all there to be recognized by those who are able to listen. In any case, a close discernment of Bruckner's origins is critical to the deeper understanding of the mature works yet to come.


----------



## 13hm13

Casella - Sinfonia per orchestra & Italia


----------



## SanAntone

Brahms | Clarinet Sonata No 1 in F Minor | Marie Ross (period instruments)










Fantastic recording!


----------



## Rogerx

Kalliwoda: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

Die Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## 13hm13

01 Josef Tal: Symphony No. 2 (1960) 12:33
02 Ami Maayani: Ouverture Solenelle 10:56
03 Zvi Avni: Program Music 1980 14:36
04 Joseph Kaminski: Symphonic Ouverture 07:33
Performers :
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra / Zubin Mehta


----------



## Rogerx

Widor: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 10

Daniel Chorzempa (organ)


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann*: Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 38 "Spring"
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR

This is a performance with a lot of character.


----------



## Philidor

Great place to start the day.

*Georg Friedrich Händel

Concerto grosso F major op. 6 No. 2
Concerto grosso e minor op. 6 No. 3*

Concentus musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt










Recorded about four decades ago and still sounding fresh and alert.


----------



## Merl

One more Beethoven SQ6 to finish off and then I can get stuck into some Vaughan Williams on the Weekly Quartet.


----------



## tortkis

CD2 of Le Saxophone Français (EMI)









Works for saxophone quartet by Gabriel Pierné (1863-1937), Alfred Désenclos (1912-1971), Jean Rivier (1896-1987), Florent Schmitt (1870-1958), Pierre-Max Dubois (1930-1995), Jean Françaix (1912-1997), Pierre Vellones (1889-1939)

I love the sound of sax quartet (though less vibrato is preferable), and these compositions are elegant and attractive.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony Nos. 1 & 5

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Lieder (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore, Deutsche Grammophon)

A selection of 22 Lieder, performed by perhaps the best combination of singer and pianist for this repertoire, recorded in 1969-1972. Wonderful.


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Paul Dessau - various works for the rest of today, concluding tomorrow morning.
> 
> Paul Dessau was, along with his contemporary and political kindred spirit Hanns Eisler, instrumental in laying the foundations for the musical culture in what was the fledgling German Democratic Republic. Dessau settled in what was then known as the Soviet Occupation Zone in 1948 after it became obvious that both he and Eisler were no longer welcome to continue their exile in the USA due to their hard-left political affiliations (Eisler went back to his original homeland of Austria for a short while before moving to Berlin's Soviet-controlled sector). Although an ardent communist who was firmly committed to the idea of a Socialist East Germany Dessau still ruffled some political feathers during the Walter Ulbricht era, not least because of his belief in the necessity of music's evolution irrespective of where in the world it may happen, and his advocation of young post-WWII modernists from the West such as Luigi Nono and Hans Werner Henze was also frowned upon (which was somewhat ironic in this case since both Nono and Henze had strong communist convictions).
> 
> In an official capacity Dessau was more than capable of composing pro-Party propaganda music in an accessible style but he was equally at home with 12-tone as well as other methods, and, to the obvious chagrin of the authorities, he wasn't afraid to apply them. That said, the significance of Dessau's contribution to the development of music in the GDR was never in dispute and this always seemed to mitigate whatever official displeasure he intermittently incurred. He was still active as a composer when he died in 1979 aged 84.
> 
> Dessau's musical legacy rests mainly with his five completed operas (four of which have been recorded on the Berlin Classics label, but none of which I have heard yet) and film/incidental music but he also produced a fair amount of works for a cross-section of categories, some of which are featured here.
> 
> _Neun Klavierstücke_ [_Nine Piano Pieces_] (1932):
> _Guernica_ - piece for piano, after Picasso (1938):
> Piano Sonata in F (1914 - rev. 1948):
> _Fantasietta_ in C-sharp for piano (1971):
> _Sonatine_ for small orchestra and piano obbligato (1975):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.1 (1932):
> String Quartet no.2 (1942-43):
> String Quartet no.3 (1943-46):
> String Quartet no.4 [_Barbaraquartett_] (1948):
> String Quartet no.5 (1955):
> String Quartet no.6 (1971-74):
> String Quartet no.7 (1975):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _In memorium Bertolt Brecht_ for orchestra (1957):
> _Bach-Variationen_ for orchestra (1963):
> _Orchestermusik Nr.2_ [_Meer der Stürme (Sea of Tempests)_] (1967):
> _Orchestermusik Nr.4_ (1973):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinfonie Nr.2 for orchestra (1954 - rev. 1962):
> _Symphonische Mozart-Adaptation nach dem Streichquintett in E-flat K614_ for orchestra (1965):
> _Orchestermusik Nr.3_ [_Lenin_] with mixed choir and children's choir in the finale [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1965):


We have schools with his name, MANY streets, not only in Berlin and Brandenburg but also in Hamburg, etc. The guy was/is very beloved to us. Thanks for the post. The composer isn't well known to me...


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink


----------



## haziz

* Rimsky Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34
Rimsky Korsakov: May Night Overture
Rimsky Korsakov: Sadko (tone poem), Op. 5
*
_ Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
David Zinman_
Recorded: 1982-06


----------



## Marinera

J.S. Bach: Sonatas for Harpsichord and Viola da Gamba

Lucile Boulanger, Arnaud de Pasquale


----------



## haziz

*Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-3, BWV 1007-1009*
_
István Várdai (cello)_


----------



## Philidor

Rogerx said:


> Bruckner: Symphony Nos. 1 & 5
> 
> Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


May I ask for your impressions of these recordings?

With the Gewandhaus and Nelsons I've been listening to Bruckner #3, #7 and #9 (the latter one only by streaming). The sound was fine, spacious, rather on the silky side than being crisp, very comfortable for long-time-listening.

I found Nelsons on a modern mainstream way to Bruckner, not too fast. not too slow, nice climaxes, however, in some way it lacked much of the qualities that I find exciting with Bruckner ... I had the impression of high control on what is going on. I am not sure whether I really like these recordings. However, the orchestra playing seems to be first class with his repertoire and could be regarded being in the league of Concertgebouw and Vienna, the Gewandhaus a little bit on the darker side of the spectrum.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## Rogerx

haziz said:


> *Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-3, BWV 1007-1009*
> _
> István Várdai (cello)_


Good to see this one, did you like it? 
Don´t spare me , just say it as you like.


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg: Kol Nidre & Shostakovich: Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti

Alberto Mizrahi (narrator), Ildar Abdrazakov (bass)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Riccardo Muti


----------



## SanAntone

Brahms | Clarinet Trio | Schiff, Schmidl, Högner


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*

The eighties digital recording I have in the big box below.

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 5 - Boston SO, Seiji Ozawa*


----------



## Bourdon

*Hassler*

CD 10


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dimace said:


> We have schools with his name, MANY streets, not only in Berlin and Brandenburg but also in Hamburg, etc. The guy was/is very beloved to us. Thanks for the post. The composer isn't well known to me...


My pleasure. I'm glad he's still remembered. And if it wasn't for the Berlin Classics label there would be next to nothing available of him.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edgard Varèse - the (almost) complete output, along with a disc of posthumously arranged works from Viktor Ullmann.

_Un grand sommeil noir_ [_A Deep Black Sleep_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1906): a)
_Offrandes_ [_Offerings_] - two songs for soprano and chamber orchestra [Texts: Vicente Huidobro/José Juan Tablada] (1921): b)
_Amériques_ for large orchestra - posth. ed. by Chou Wen-chung (1918-21 - rev. 1927 - ed. 1998):
_Hyperprism_ for nine wind instruments and seven percussionists - posth. rev. by Richard Saks (orig. 1922-23 - rev. 1986):
_Octandre_ for seven wind instruments and double bass - posth. rev. and ed. by Chou Wen-chung (orig. 1923 - rev. and ed. 1980)
_Intégrales_ for eleven wind and four percussionists - posth. rev. and ed. by Chou Wen-chung (orig. 1924-25 - rev. and ed. 1980):
_Arcana_ [_Secrets_] for large orchestra (1925-27):
_Ionisation_ for thirteen percussionists (1929-31):
_Ecuatorial_ for bass voice (or unison male choir), four trumpets, four trombones, piano, organ, two theremins (later ondes-martenots) and six percussionists [Text: ancient Mayan, arr. and transl. by Francisco Ximénez] (1932-34): c)
_Density 21.5_ for solo flute (1936):
_Tuning Up_ for orchestra - reconstructed and ed. by Chou Wen-chung (originally sketched 1947 - arr. 1998):
_Dance for Burgess_ for chamber ensemble - ed. by Chou Wen-chung (orig. 1949 - arr. 1998):
_Déserts_ for wind ensamble, five percussionists and electronic tape (1950-54):
_Poème électronique_ for electronic tape (1957-58):
_Nocturnal_ for soprano, male choir and orchestra - rev. and posth. completed by Chou Wen-chung [Text: Anaïs Nin] (orig. 1961 inc.): d)
_Un grand sommeil noir_ [_A Deep Black Sleep_] - song for voice and piano, posth. arr. for voice and orchestra by Antony Beaumont [Text: Paul Verlaine] (orig. 1906 - arr. 1990s): a)

a) with Mireille Delunsch (sop.) and François Kerdoncuff (pf.)
b) with Sarah Leonard (sop.)
c) with Kevin Deas (bass)
d) with Sarah Leonard (sop.) and male members of the Prague Philharmonic Choir










_Sechs Lieder_ for soprano and chamber ensemble op.17 - posth. ed. by Geert van Keulen [Texts: Albert Steffen] (orig. 1937 - ed. 1994):
Symphony no.1 [_Von Meiner Jugend (On My Youth)_] - posth. arr. from the short score of the fifth piano sonata by Bernhard Wulff (orig. 1943):
_Don Quixote tanzt Fandango_ for orchestra - posth. arr. from the short score by Bernhard Wulff (orig. 1944):
Symphony no.2 - posth. arr. from the short score of the seventh piano sonata by Bernhard Wulff (orig. 1944):


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> Brahms | Clarinet Sonata No 1 in F Minor | Marie Ross (period instruments)
> 
> *Fantastic recording!*


The problem with a proclamation like this is that I have to place it in my queue and my queue is already backlogged weeks!


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> Franz Schubert: Lieder (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore, Deutsche Grammophon)
> 
> A selection of 22 Lieder, performed by perhaps the best combination of singer and pianist for this repertoire, recorded in 1969-1972. Wonderful.


I think this series is wonderful, I have collected much of it but don't have this. I'd like to see a box issued with all these. I think it would need two boxes, one for Decca and the other for DG.


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Concertos

Robert Langevin (flute), Anthony McGill (clarinet), Nikolaj Znaider (violin)

New York Philharmonic, Alan Gilbert

Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto Op. 57 (FS129)
Nielsen: Flute Concerto, FS119
Nielsen: Violin Concerto, Op. 33 (FS61)


----------



## Bourdon

*Byrd*

"Susanna Un gioir" ( Orlando di lasso) is one of the most attractive pieces from this eleven-part CD box set with works by Hassler.
Really enjoyable .

CD 3


----------



## marlow

Another great Naxos release. Walton Symphony 1


----------



## SanAntone

Paris 1900 | The Old and the New | Debussy, Ravel, Saint-Saëns, Satie


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 5


----------



## Rogerx

Spem in alium - Vidi aquam

Tallis - MacMillan

ORA Singers, Suzi Digby


----------



## sbmonty

Mozart: Trio in G Major, K. 496
The Gryphon Trio


----------



## Vasks

*Reicha - Overture in D (Gulke/MDG)
Beethoven - String Quartet #7 (Talich/Calliope)
Suppe - Herzenseintracht Polka (Walter/Marco Polo)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Delius*

The Walk to the Paradise Garden

Songs of Sunset

Idyll

La Calinda

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra Eric Fenby


----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> Good to see this one, did you like it?
> Don´t spare me , just say it as you like.


A fine recording but unlikely to displace my favorite (Wispelwey's third recording). I have played this recording only a handful of times spread out over a few months, so I will need to listen to it a few more times before I reach a meaningful conclusion. It will certainly go into my regular rotation.

I did buy it from PrestoMusic as a download even though I have access to it from my multiple streaming services at the same bit-rate. Not sure why I keep buying downloads even though I intend to maintain several streaming service subscriptions. I guess the price was just too tempting even for the high bitrate download.


----------



## haziz

* Hanson, H: Symphony No. 2, Op. 30 'Romantic'*

_ Eastman Rochester Symphony Orchestra
Howard Hanson_
Recorded: 1958-05
Recording Venue: Eastman Theatre, Rochester, New York


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Mass

Alan Titus 
The Norman Scribner Choir, The Berkshire Boys Choir, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> Franz Schubert: Lieder (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore, Deutsche Grammophon)
> 
> A selection of 22 Lieder, performed by perhaps the best combination of singer and pianist for this repertoire, recorded in 1969-1972. Wonderful.


I have this one










I have heard some people express a dislike (sometimes excessively strong) for DFD, but for me he is the reference singer for Schubert and lieder in general. I also have his Brahms, Wolf, Mahler, Liszt, and Schumann collections.


----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

Bach | Sonatas for Violin and Piano | Michelle Makarski, Keith Jarrett (2013)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two versions of *Koechlin's Paysages et marines, Op. 63* from these recordings:

For solo piano performed by *Michael Korstick* -










For chamber ensemble performed by *Ensemble Contraste* and *Ensemble Initium*:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

As far as recordings of the 6th, this is one of the good ones. I would like to see the last movement more in your face, but I think that's more of a result of the engineering than the performance.







7


----------



## Philidor

The evening starts with Shosty.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 12 D-flat major op. 133 (1968)*

Brodsky Quartet










Another fine example of this series (with uneven quality, imho).


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: 24 Preludes opus 34 [with Alkan: 25 Preludes opus 31] (Olli Mustonen, Decca)

Solo piano is not my favourite genre, but the quirky Shostakovich preludes are interesting. The coupling with Alkan is a tad unexpected, and not really fitting. That said, it is a welcome addition to my music collection.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

Philidor said:


> The evening starts with Shosty.
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 12 D-flat major op. 133 (1968)*
> 
> Brodsky Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fine example of this series (with uneven quality, imho).


Herzlich willkommen, mein Freund! MFG, D.


----------



## Philidor

> Herzlich willkommen, mein Freund! MFG, D.


Besten Dank, werter Mitforianer! Freue mich auf angeregten und anregenden Austausch. Grüße ins schöne Bärlin, Phildor


----------



## Philidor

Next one.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet E-flat major op. 127*

Quatuor Ébène










Well ... not entirely satisfied with this one. Detailed playing, timing thoroughly worked out, balances close to perfection, ... however, sometimes the playing comes along a little too harsh to my taste. My preferred recordings of op. 127 make you feel that music is maybe only 2nd important thing (viewed superficially of course), casually, serene, ... so I really like ABQ (1st recording) with this quartet (Takacs and Hagen being fine.)

The third movement was almost the other way round: quasi sotto voce, not being explicit, I expected a little more grip.

Besides, the recording level seems to be much to high (streaming via Qobuz in 96/24). I had my volume
control 10 points lower than usual (on a scale from 0 to 100) in order to reach an acceptable level. Never ever used this level ...


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: Complete symphonies, tone poems (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Berglund, EMI, 8 CD's)

Playing CD8: Spring Song, Lemminkainen Legend excerpts, Pelleas et Melisande, Kuolema excerpts, Swanwhite (Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra ). This rounds off the box. One major gripe here is that only parts 3 and 4 of Lemminkainen Legend are included for some reason (well, the obvious one is that Berglund probably did not perform them for a recording - but why not?). Highlights for me are the aforementioned parts of Lemminkainen, Valse triste from Kuolema, and especially the Pelleas et Melisande incidental music.


----------



## Merl

I've always enjoyed this quartet so nice to hear a different recording. It doesn't supplant my favourite, at the moment, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Philidor

Another B5.

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 B-flat major*

Orchestre des Champs-Élysées
Philippe Herreweghe










Liked it. To my opinion, Herreweghe has real sense for architecture and proportion (listen to the first Kyrie-fugue of Bachs mass B minor in the conductor's latest recording). Some people are saying, with Bruckner this is almost half the job.  However, this recording doesn't give a "ruler-and-compass"-impression to me as Gielen or Skrowaczewski do, the music often sounds like freely moving (being far away from Furtwängler's stop-and-go Bruckner).

If you're expecting a 1990's-style performance on period instruments, you might be disappointed. In some aspects this is mainstream as it can be. Just to give an example: in the first movement, Herreweghe took the second theme clearly slower than the first. Well, many if not most conductors do so, but you could expect something else, as we have experienced with Beethoven under the batons of Norrington, Hogwood, Goodman e tutti quanti.

The orchestra is playing on period instruments with strings in 12/12/9/8/6. Maybe I am wrong, but I think, as opposed to Brahms, Bruckner had the Vienna Philharmonic in mind for his symphonies; thus a larger scale wouldn't have been totally wrong. On the win side there is full transparency even in the most tumulteous sections of the finale. Not my favourite recording, but it deserves listening imho.


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 'Leningrad'*

_ Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund_
Recorded: 13-14 January 1974
Recording Venue: Guildhall, Southampton


----------



## Chilham

Caccini: Le Nuove Musiche (Highlights)

Luca Pianca, Roberta Mameli


----------



## HerbertNorman

Pyotr I. Tchaikovsky - piano trio in A Minor - Itzhak Perlman, Lynn Harrell and Vladimir Ashkenazy - Warner Classics


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Philidor said:


> Next one.
> 
> Besides,* the recording level seems to be much to high* (streaming via Qobuz in 96/24). I had my volume
> control 10 points lower than usual (on a scale from 0 to 100) in order to reach an acceptable level. Never ever used this level ...


Do you feel this is of any significance? If so, how so?


----------



## SanAntone

Beethoven | Piano Sonatas | Stephen Kovacevich - Waldstein


----------



## Philidor

> Do you feel this is of any significance? If so, how so?


Good questions. Well, I just wanted to point out a (imho) rare characteristic of this recording.
Whether this might have any impact, e. g. on the quality of sound - I don't know. 
I could imagine that with a too highly levelled recording the possibility for differentiation at higher levels could be reduced. Some expert might know the answer.
Thank you for asking.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Ralph Vaughan Williams String Quartet no. 2 played by the Maggini quartet- Naxos - 2001

The weekly SQ thread has come up with this one. Interesting as I am not that well acquainted with RVW chamber music tbh. This one had been a long time ago.

I think it has a lot to offer though. Glad I looked the disc up again :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cowell, Homage to Iran*


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - various non-stage works for tonight, concluding sometime tomorrow.

_Im Volkston (Das Scheiden, ach das Scheiden...)_ [_In Folk Style (The Parting, Oh, the Parting...)_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Arno Holz] (1916):
_Das schöne Kind_ [_The Lovely Child_] - song for voice and piano [Text: anon. German] (1918):
Three songs from _Das Stundenbuch_ [_The Book of Hours_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (bet. 1923-25):
_Four Walt Whitman Songs_ for voice and piano (1941, 1942 and 1947):










_Der neue Orpheus_ - cantata for soprano, solo violin and orchestra op.16 [Text: Yvan Goll] (1927):










Concerto for violin and wind orchestra op.12 (1925):
_Der Tod im Wald_ [_Death in the Forest_] - ballad for bass and ten wind players (originally to be part of _das Berliner Requiem_) [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1927):
_Das Berliner Requiem_ - cantata for tenor, baritone, male choir (or three male voices) and wind orchestra [Text: Bertolt Brecht (1928):
_Kleine Dreigroschenmusik_ [_Little Threepenny Music_] - suite for wind orchestra, piano and percussion arranged from the opera/musical play _Die Dreigroschenoper_ (orig. 1928 - arr. 1929):










_Der Lindberghflug_ [_The Flight of Lindbergh_] - radio cantata for tenor, baritone, bass, mixed choir and orchestra (second version with new music by Weill and Paul Hindemith's music removed [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1929): 
_The Ballad of Magna Carta_ - cantata for tenor,, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Maxwell Anderson] (1940):










Symphony no.2 for orchestra (1934):


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie.

Beethoven-Symphonies 3 and 8.

One of the most impressive performances of the 8th I have heard!


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*

_ Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund_
Recorded: 1974-09-10
Recording Venue: 9 & 10 Sept 1974. Guildhall, Southampton


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ives, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Joe B

Clark Rundell leading Kantos Chamber Choir and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra in Rebecca Dale's "Materna Requiem":


----------



## marlow

Purcell Ode to the Saint of music


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday

*Casella
Sicilienne et burlesque, Op. 23
Edison Trio*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 6*

In this recording, everything is so clear.


----------



## haziz

I have been streaming videos through my Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall subscription for about 1 month now. This is my first time trying out Idagio's "Global Concert Hall". I was attracted by the programme which includes some of my favorite compositions. Video production is not as slick as the Berliners' but that is not the main point. From the publicity blurb on the website:

*PURE DVOŘÁK - Cappella Aquileia and Camille Thomas*
_Konzerthaus Heidenheim, Heidenheim an der Brenz, Germany._
https://app.idagio.com/live/event/pure-dvorak-cappella-aquileia-and-camille-thomas

Featuring
_Marcus Bosch, conductor
Camille Thomas, soloist
Cappella Aquileia, orchestra_

In their second appearance in the Global Concert Hall, the Cappella Aquileia, under the baton of Heidenheim Opera Festival Director Marcus Bosch, performs a programme of "PURE DVORÀK". The concert opens with the wonderful and too rarely performed symphonic poem The Water Goblin, while another orchestral masterpiece, the gloriously melodious Symphony no. 8, takes up the concert's second half.

Cellist and Deutsche Grammophon exclusive artist Camille Thomas, who has already enchanted audiences in Heidenheim with the cello concertos by Friedrich Gulda and Fazil Say, returns at the centre of the programme with one of the most famous of all cello concertos: Dvorák's, of course.

Programme

1. Concert - approx. 120 min programme

Repertoire*

1. Antonín Dvorák: The Water Goblin (Vodník), Symphonic poem, op. 107*
*
2. Antonín Dvorák: Concerto for Violoncello and Orchestra in B minor op. 104 B 191*

- Intermission -
*
3. Antonín Dvorák: Symphony No. 8 in G major op. 88 B 163*

The concert is streamed live from Konzerthaus Heidenheim, Heidenheim an der Brenz, Germany.

https://app.idagio.com/live/event/pure-dvorak-cappella-aquileia-and-camille-thomas


----------



## Itullian

Middle sonatas from this great pianist.


----------



## eljr




----------



## KevinW




----------



## Oistrakh The King




----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

Had a friend staying over, and we did a ton of listening. Some highlights:

*W. A. Mozart*: Quintet in E-flat major for Piano and Wind Instruments, K. 452
*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Quintet in E-flat major for Piano and Wind Instruments, Op. 16
Heinz Holliger, Eduard Brunner, Hermann Baumann, Klaus Thunemann, Alfred Brendel










*Arnold Schönberg*: Quintet for Winds, Op. 26
*Leoš Janáček*: _Mládí_
Basel Ensemble










*W. A. Mozart*: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 20 in D minor, K. 466
Alfred Brendel
Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras










*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60
London Symphony Orchestra, Colin Davis










*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Knorf

Here's what's on right now:

*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 4 in C minor, Op. 44 and Concerto for Cello and Orchestra No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33
Philippe Entremont, piano
Leonard Rose, cello
Philadelpha Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy










Followed by:

*Einojuhani Rautavaara*: Symphonies No. 4 "Arabescata" & No. 5
Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra, Max Pommer

Highly impressive works!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Xenakis
Hiketides
Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg
Arturo Tamayo*

From this long OOP set -










Brilliant!


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday

*Ginastera
Bomarzo, Op. 34
Orchestra of the Opera Society of Washington, Joaquin Romaguera, Andrés Aranda, Nico Castel, Robert Gregori, Isabel Penagos, Richard Torigi, Michael Devlin, Chorus of the Opera Society of Washington, Manuel Folgar, Joanna Simon (mezzo-soprano), David Prather, Claramae Turner (mezzo-soprano), Patricio Porras, Brent Ellis, Salvador Novoa
Julius Rudel*


----------



## SanAntone

Beethoven | Complete Piano Sonatas | Bavouzet - No. 29


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Piano Concerto & Frühlingsode

Peter Aronsky (Piano)

Radio-Sinfonieorchester Basel, Matthias Bamert, Jost Meier


----------



## 13hm13

Clemens Krauss conducts Richard Strauss - The Complete Decca Recordings - Box Set 5CDs

CD 1 :

Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20
Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben, Op. 40

Willi Boskovsky (violin)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing selections from this recording of *Hahn* works for two pianos (yet another OOP recording):


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday

*Janáček
Amarus
Věra Soukupová, Vílem Přibyl
Prague Philharmonic Choir
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Václav Neumann*


----------



## Red Terror

Ančerl is an exceptional Stravinsky conductor. This is my favorite recording of the Symphony of Psalms.

Don't miss it!


----------



## Gothos

...............


----------



## Knorf

*Heitor Villa-Lobos*: _Five Preludes_, _Suite populaire brésilienne_, _Twelve Études_, _Choros No. 1_
Anders Miolin, guitar

This is a bonus disc of sorts in this wonderful box set of Villa-Lobos's complete _Choros_ and _Bachianas Brasileiras_, and I realized I've actually never listened to it until now! Lovely music, of course.


----------



## 13hm13

Fou Ts'ong - Complete Westminster Recordings - Box Set 10CDs

CD 1
DOMENICO SCARLATTI (1685-1757)
Keyboard Sonatas


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Piano Concerto in D major for the left-hand
Vincent Larderet, piano
Orchestre symphonique de l'Estuaire
Daniel Kawka*

From this new acquisition -


----------



## Philidor

Ongoing Händel.

*Georg Friedrich Händel

Concerto grosso A minor op. 6 No. 4
Concerto grosso D major op. 6 No. 5*

Concentus musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt










Good starter.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cross posted from the opera thread.










It seems incredible to me that *La Gioconda*, which has quite a few commercial recordings, has never been staged at Covent Garden since WWII, though they did two concert performances some years ago. It's not a great masterpiece, but, as far as I'm concerned, it has a lot more to commend it than some of the verismo fare we've had such as *Fedora* and *Adriana Lecouvreur* and it as least as good as *Andréa Chénier*.

The opera furnished Callas with her Italian debut in 1947, beginning what she called "the big career". (Previously she had only sung professionally in Greece.) It was conducted by Tullio Serafin, who would become her mentor and she also met Meneghini who would become her husband, and she recorded it again in 1959 when she was separating from him.

I never can decide which of her two recordings I prefer. Here for Cetra in 1952 she is in superb voice, but of course the mono sound can't hope to compare to the stereo of the 1959 version, on which she is also in remarkably good voice, especially considering it was 1959. I intend to listen to that recording for comparison tomorrow.

My main problem with this set, apart from the somewhat provincial orchestra and mono sound (though it sounds better in this Warner pressing than I remember from previous incarnations) is the whiney Enzo of Gianni Poggi. I just don't like the sound of his voice. Best of the others is Fedora Barbieri, who has a commanding presence and helps to set sparks flying in the _E un anatema_ duet, though she is nowhere near as specific in her singing as Callas. Silveri and Neri are better than adeqaute; Amadini rather less so.

Callas is in a different class altogether, her every utterance so vivid that it etches itself into the memory. I suppose the likes of Milanov and Caballé have spun a purer ppp top B on _Ah, come t'amo_ (spinning out pianissimo top notes was never Callas's forte) but neither of them sing with Callas's dramatic involvement, her specific response to the text. One of her greatest, most moving moments is the section after she gives Laura the potion. This may not be great music, but Callas makes you believe that it is as she digs deep into the words _Io lo salvi per lui che l'ama_ distilling all Gioconda's love and pain into those words _per lui_, for him. Later on the performance of _Suicidio!_ is one of the first arias I ever heard Callas sing and it knocked me for six. I could not believe that the human voice could express so much and those cavernous chest tones completely floored me.

Looking forward to hearing the 1959 recording tomorrow.


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Songs for Vespers and other sacred songs (Kiev Chamber Choir, Mykola Hobdych)

Another helping of beautiful sacred works by Silvestrov from this Kiev Choir.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6
WOLFGANG AMADEUS MOZART (1756-1791)
Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, KV 216
Adagio in E major for Violin and Orchestra, KV 261
Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major, KV 219
Rondo in C major for Violin and Orchestra, KV 373

Joshua Bell, violin
English Chamber Orchestra
Peter Maag


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 2":










edit: Of course I had to let the whole disc play through.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Traversing orchestral JS Bach (BWV 1041-1069) and I'm particularly impressed by this recording


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Viola sonata and other music for viola and piano (Lawrence Power and Simon Crawford-Phillips, Hyperion)

An interesting CD. Main point of attention is of course the magnificent viola sonata, but in addition we have seven pieces from 24 Preludes Op 34 arranged by Yevgeny Strakhov, and five pieces from The Gadfly arranged by Vadim Borisovsky. Both arrangements are extremely well done imo. A fascinating disc.


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 & 2, Op. 46 & 55*

_ Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1971-09-22
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## Bourdon

*Hassler*

Cd 11


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13/ Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## haziz

*Wagner Without Words*
_
The Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell_

The music of Wagner has never appealed to me. Some of this arises from a dislike for opera, but even orchestral suites from his operas never clicked with me either. Another listen.


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Sibelius Edition Box 6 "Violin and Piano" (Various, BIS, 5 CDs)

Playing CD1: Sonata in A minor, JS177 (1884), Five Pieces (1887), Suite in D minor, JS187 (1888), and various short pieces. Of course, Sibelius was a violinist himself, and although these are relatively early pieces, and not characteristic for the composer, the love for the instrument shines through.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt, Ravel & Saint-Saëns

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161
Liszt: Après une lecture du Dante, fantasia quasi sonata (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 7)
Liszt: Canzonetta del Salvator Rosa (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 3)
Liszt: Il penseroso (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 2)
Liszt: Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 5)
Liszt: Sonetto 123 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 6)
Liszt: Sonetto 47 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 4)
Liszt: Sposalizio (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 1)
Liszt: Funérailles (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 7)
Liszt: Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (10), S. 173
Liszt: Andante lagrimoso (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 9)
Liszt: Ave Maria (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 2)
Liszt: Benediction de Dieu dans la solitude (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 3)
Liszt: Cantique d'amour (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 10)
Liszt: Hymne de l'enfant a son reveil (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 6)
Liszt: Invocation (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 1)
Liszt: Miserere, d'apres Palestrina (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 8)
Liszt: Pater noster (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 5)
Liszt: Pensée des Morts (Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S. 173 No. 4)
Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Liszt: Transcendental Study, S139 No. 10 'Appassionata'
Liszt: Transcendental Study, S139 No. 11 'Harmonies du soir'
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre, Op. 40


----------



## Bourdon

*Byrd*

CD 4


----------



## eljr

FRom










CD 7


----------



## eljr

From the same Box as my pervious spin,










CD 6

Symphony #3


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 6


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _Complete Piano Sonatas & Concertos_ | BRENDEL | Sonata No. 18 in E-flat Major


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 5

Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Norbert Rosseau - Overture to a Comedy by Goldoni (Devos/Eufoda)
Gunter Kochan - Concerto for Orchestra (Kegel/Eterna)*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Weird cover, but ok. A most fine account of the Brandenburg Concertos


----------



## Joe B

Kent Tritle leading Musica Sacra in choral music by Robert Paterson:


----------



## Itullian

Siegfried from this great cycle.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:










All of Salonen's Lutosławski recordings are top-notch.


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
Brigitte Fassbaender, Thomas Moser / Cyprien Katsaris / 1989 (Teldec)

Two forward and confident voices and a supportive piano that is very much operating in an accompanying capacity.

Perhaps more lyrical (or even smaller) voices would have been a better choice with Mahler's piano score; or perhaps heavier banging on a concert grand would have worked better the other way round; or perhaps it is the recording balance that has fooled me.

Regardless of that, this is still a great performance throughout.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 in G minor, Op. 103 'The year 1905'

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Fierrabras (Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Arnold Schoenberg Choir, Josef Protchka, Karita Mattila, Cheryl Studer et al, DG, 2CDs)

First spin, went in without too high expectations, given the reputation of this opera. It is actually not bad at all, with long passages that are good musically (I don't consider the story at all for the moment, just treating it as a piece of music). Surprisingly though for this composer, I find there is a shortage of good melodies (the best for me is the start of the second act), some talking scenes that annoy me, and at over two hours it is a bit long for the material.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

piano concertos 14-26 & 25

London Symphony Orchestra /Anthony Collins (1954)


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _Piano Sonatas_ | GUY | No. 9 in E Major


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Britten's last opera, Death in Venice


----------



## Philidor

All'ungherese.

*György Ligeti: String quartet no. 2 (1968)*

artemis quartet










I like Ligeti's first quartet very much, but this one is still a hard nut to crack.


----------



## eljr

Wiener 175th

Disc 25


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erik Satie - various piano works part one. Apologies if the English I used alongside the original French titles doesn't come over well at times - Satie liked to use surreal wordplay so in some cases their English equivalents might literally have got lost in translation (perhaps the French have similar difficulty with the likes of Edward Lear and Lewis Carroll).

_Ogives_ - four pieces (1886):
_Sarabandes_ - three pieces (1887): 
_Modéré_ [_Moderato_] - posth. published as _Première pensée Rose+Croix_ [_First Reflection on the Rose and Cross_] (1891):
_Trois sonneries de la Rose+Croix_ [_Three Chimes of The Rose and Cross_] (1892):
_Prélude de la porte héroïque du ciel_ [_Prelude to 'The Heroic Door of Heaven'_] - introduction to the 'drame ésotérique' _La porte héroïque du ciel_ by Jules Bois (1894):
_Reverie du Pauvre_ [_Daydream of the Poor_] (1900):
_Deux rêveries nocturnes_ [_Two Daydream Nocturnes_] (c. 1912):
_Nocturnes_ - five pieces (1919):
_L'enfance de Pantagruel_ [_Pantagruel's Infancy_] from _Trois petites pièces montées_ [_Three Little Stuffed Pieces_] for small orchestra, arr. for piano (1919):










_Prière - Vexations - Harmonies_ - posthumously published together as _Pages mystiques_ [_Mystical Pages_] (orig. c. 1893):
_Danses gothiques_ [_Gothic Dances_] - nine pieces (1893):
_Caresse_ (1897):
_Danse de travers: Avant-première forme d'air à faire fuir_ [_Crooked Dance: Preliminary Draught of a Scaring-Away Tune_](1897):
_Pièces froides_ [_Cold Pieces_] - six pieces (1897):
_Petite musique de clown triste_ [_Little Music of a Sorrowing Clown_] (1900):
_Prélude en tapisserie_ [_Embroidered Prelude_] (1906):
_Nouvelles pièces froides_ [_New Cold Pieces_] - three pieces (1907):
_Douze petits chorals_ [_Twelve Little Chorales_] (bet. c. 1906-09):
_Musiques intimes et secrètes_ - three pieces (c. 1906 and 1913):
_Préludes flasques (pour un chien)_ [_Flabby Preludes (For a Dog)_] - four pieces (1912):
_Trois nouvelles enfantines_ [_Three New Children's Pieces_] - three pieces (1913):
_Les pantins dansent_ [_The Jumping-Jacks are Dancing_] 'poème dansé' (1913):


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104/ Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1967-04-18
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Carl Reinecke (1824-1910)
Symphony No. 2 in c minor, Op. 134
SymphonyNo. 3 in g minor, Op. 227*
Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra - Howard Shelley


----------



## haziz

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Weird cover, but ok. A most fine account of the Brandenburg Concertos


I am tempted to buy this disc just for the cover! How can I resist a CD cover of an elk (I think) in a multistorey parking garage!


----------



## eljr

Wiener 175th CD 42


----------



## Philidor

Now again op. 127.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String quartet E-flat major op. 127*

Belcea quartet










I enjoyed this one much more than the Ébène's recording. - Apart from the first movement, which didn't convince me, a very good rendition to my taste, in particular for the second movement with its twilight colours. The latter one sounded really great in my ears.


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*
_
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## eljr

Artyomov: Requiem

Moscow Philharmonic, Kaunas State Choir, Dmitri Kitaenko

Compelling and deeply moving. - MusicWeb International, February 2019
Release Date: 12th Oct 2018
Catalogue No: DDA25173
Label: Divine Art
Length: 76 minutes


----------



## haziz

* Balakirev: Symphony No. 2 in D minor*

_BBC Philharmonic
Vassily Sinaisky _


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 18/1 - Ebene Quartet.*

From this recently arrived box.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

haziz said:


> I am tempted to buy this disc just for the cover! How can I resist a CD cover of an elk (I think) in a multistorey parking garage!


Buy it! Both for the cover and the excellent performance


----------



## Dimace

Philidor said:


> Besten Dank, werter Mitforianer! Freue mich auf angeregten und anregenden Austausch. Grüße ins schöne Bärlin, Phildor


Spielst du Schach? Francois-Andre Philidor war nicht nur ein guter Komponist aber galt als der beste Sachspieler der Welt. ( zu seinen Lebzeiten 17XX.)


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 7 in E major
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

I am most well pleased with this performance, and the sound quality is insanely good, as usual for BR Klassik.


----------



## Philidor

Dimace said:


> Spielst du Schach? Francois-Andre Philidor war nicht nur ein guter Komponist aber galt als der beste Sachspieler der Welt. ( zu seinen Lebzeiten 17XX.)


Ja, ich spiele auch ein wenig Schach ... Lichess und Verein ... und Du?


----------



## Philidor

Now reducing to black and white ...

*Franz Liszt

Années de pèlerinage - Deuxième année: Italie
Supplément - Venezia e Napoli*

Lazar Berman, piano










The Dante sonata - not too bad.


----------



## eljr

Maciejewski: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)

Zdzislawa Donat (soprano), Jadwiga Rappe (alto), Jerz Knetig (tenor) & Janusz Niziolek (bass)

Warsaw Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra and Choir, Tadeusz Strugala

It's intermittently impressive in spite of the fact that the composer's personal voice is somewhat elusive…The performance is very good indeed, refined and exuberant as required, and all four... - Gramophone Magazine, July 2018 More…
Release Date: 30th Mar 2018
Catalogue No: 9029568260
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 2 hours 11 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven* | _Piano Sonatas_ | GULDA | No. 22 in F Major


----------



## Chilham

A couple of works that premiered on this day in history:










Bruch: Scottish Fantasy

Joshua Bell, Academy of St Martin in the Fields










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4

Semyon Bychkov, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erik Satie - various piano duets and songs before having an early night.

_Trois morceaux en forme de poire_ [_Three Pieces in the Shape of a Pear_] - seven(!) pieces for piano duet (1903):
_En habit de cheval_ [_In Riding Clothes_] - four pieces for piano duet (1911):
_Aperçus désagréables_ [_Unpleasant Glimpses_] - three pieces for piano duet (1908 and 1912):
_Trois petites pièces montées_ [_Three Little Stuffed Pieces_] for small orchestra, arr. for piano duet (orig. 1919 - arr. by 1920):
_La belle excentrique (fantaisie sérieuse)_ [_The Eccentric Beauty (A Serious Fantasy)_] - dance suite for small orchestra, arr. for piano duet (1920):










_Elégie_ - song for voice and piano [Text: José-Maria Patricio Contamine de Latour] (1886):
_Trois mélodies_ [_Three Melodies_] for voice and piano [Texts: José-Maria Patricio Contamine de Latour] (1887):
_Chanson_ [_Song_] - song for voice and piano [José-Maria Patricio Contamine de Latour] (1887):
_Salut drapeau!_ [_Hail to the Flag!_] - song for voice and piano for the 'drame romanesque' _Le Prince du Byzance_ by Joséphin Péladan (1891):
_Chanson médiévale_ [_Medieval Song_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Catulle Mendès] (1906):
_Trois poèmes d'amour_ [_Three Love Poems_] for voice and piano [Texts: Erik Satie] (1914):
_Trois Mélodies_ [_Three Melodies_] for voice and piano [Texts: Léon-Paul Fargue/Marie Anne "Mimi" Godebska/René Chalupt] (1916):
_Quatre petites mélodies_ [_Four Little Melodies_] for voice and piano [Texts: Alphonse de Lamartine/Jean Cocteau/ anon. 18th Century French/ Raymond Radiguet] (1920):
_Ludions_ [_Divers (Water Toys)_] - cycle of five songs for voice and piano [Texts: Léon-Paul Fargue] (1923):

*************

_Je te veux_ [_I Want You_] - cabaret song for voice and piano [Text: Henry Pacory.] (poss. c. 1897):
_Un dîner à l'Elysée_ [_Lunch at 'l'Elysée'_] - cabaret song for voice and piano [Text: Vincent Hyspa] (c. 1899):
_Tendrement_ [_Tenderly_] - cabaret song for voice and piano [Text: Vincent Hyspa] (1902):
_La Diva de l'Empire_ - cabaret song for voice and piano [Text: Dominique Bonnaud and Numa Blès] (1904): 
_Chez le docteur_ [_The Doctor's Place_] - cabaret song for voice and piano [Text: Vincent Hyspa] (1905):
_L'omnibus automobile_ - cabaret song for voice and piano [Text: Vincent Hyspa] (1905):
_Allons-y Chochotte_ [_Let's Go, Campy_] - cabaret song for voice and piano [Text: 'D. Durant'] (1905):
_Rambouillet_ - cabaret song for voice and piano: lyrics lost (1907):
_Les oiseaux (Il nous prêtent leurs noms)_ [_The Birds (They Lend Us Their Names)_] - cabaret song for voice and piano: lyrics lost (1907):
_Marienbad (Il portait un gilet)_ [_Marienbad (He Wore a Waistcoat_] - cabaret song for voice and piano: lyrics lost (1907):


----------



## Knorf

*Kaija Saariaho*: _Amers_ for cello and orchestra
Anssi Karttunen
Avanti Chamber Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen

Saariaho is such an incredible composer! Wonderful piece.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Arnold Schoenberg
*_*Verklärte Nacht*_*, Op. 4*_*
Pelleas et Mélisande,*_* Op. 5*
Berlin Philharmonic - Herbert von Karajan


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 'Leningrad'*

_Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scarlatti, Sonatas
*

This may not be HIP, but it is both expressive and playful, which I think Scarlatti is really all about.


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Erik Satie - various piano duets and songs before having an early night.


Back in the '90s, I wanted to collect every recording of Satie. At one time that was actually doable. I've since given up; Satie recordings seem to be flying out like balls in a batting cage. But I'm glad he's still getting that much attention.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphonies 5 & 1
The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen - Paavo Järvi
SACD


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: _The Bard_, Op. 64 and _Tapiola_, Op. 112
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu

Absolutely superb performances of both of these!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bacewicz
Symphony for Strings
Capella Bydgostiensis
Mariusz Smolij*










For those who like Bartók, Bacewicz will be right up your alley. I really need to spend more time with her music. I own a good bit of her music on disc.


----------



## Dimace

Philidor said:


> Ja, ich spiele auch ein wenig Schach ... Lichess und Verein ... und Du?


Ich auch. Ich versuche mindestens... :lol: Wie Gegnerspieler bin ich nicht gut (>1500 ELO) aber wie Rätzel Spieler ziemlich ordentlich. ( <2000 ELO) Schönen Abend noch, mein guter!


----------



## SanAntone

Beethoven | Cello Sonatas | Timora Rosler, Clara Würtz | A Major, Op. 69


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Sextet
Bruno Pasquier (viola), Michel Lethiec (clarinet), Regis Pasquier (violin)
Arto Noras (cello), Markus Maskuniitty (horn), Juhani Lagerspetz (piano)*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I think John Adams turned 75 last week, so I'll be honoring him by listening to a few of his works. Among which, two of his operas that I've long avoided out of fear of being disappointed. But no more. First *Doctor Atomic*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Beat Furrer - Fama
Klangforum Wien - Beat Furrer
SACD


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: The Grid

James McVinnie (organ)

Release Date: 11th Jan 2019
Catalogue No: OMM0122
Label: Orange Mountain
Runtime: 50:45


----------



## eljr

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> I think John Adams turned 75 last week, so I'll be honoring him by listening to a few of his works. Among which, two of his operas that I've long avoided out of fear of being disappointed. But no more. First *Doctor Atomic*


Am I to understand this is your first listen? Did I read this correctly?

And either way, why would you fear disappointment?


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

eljr said:


> Am I to understand this is your first listen? Did I read this correctly?
> 
> And either way, why would you fear disappointment?


Yes, first listen. Nothing by Adams has truly grabbed me, and opera -and especially 20th century opera- is one of my favourite genres, so given that Doctor Atomic and Nixon in China have garnered great reviews and success I've been avoiding them to spare myself the suffering it'd cause me that they were not up to par.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chavez, Sinfonia de Antigona*


----------



## eljr

ARC - Glass / Handel

Anthony Roth Costanzo (countertenor)

Les Violons du Roy, Jonathan Cohen

Release Date: 21st Sep 2018
Catalogue No: 4817190
Label: Decca
Length: 61 minutes
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album
Grammy Awards
61st Awards (2019)
Nominee - Classical Solo Vocal Album


----------



## eljr

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Yes, first listen. Nothing by Adams has truly grabbed me, and opera -and especially 20th century opera- is one of my favourite genres, so given that Doctor Atomic and Nixon in China have garnered great reviews and success I've been avoiding them to spare myself the suffering it'd cause me that they were not up to par.


Let us know how it strikes you.


----------



## haziz

* Adams, J: On the Transmigration of Souls*
_
New York Philarhmonic
Lorin Maazel._

Belated happy birthday John Adams. A rather somber piece to celebrate somebody's birthday, but I do find it quite moving despite my aversion to most modernist and minimalist classical music.


----------



## eljr

haziz said:


> * Adams, J: On the Transmigration of Souls*
> _
> New York Philarhmonic
> Lorin Maazel._
> 
> ... I do find it quite moving despite my aversion to most modernist and minimalist classical music...


As do I and fortunately I have no such aversion. In fact, modernist and minimalist is near the top of what classical offers, for my tastes.


----------



## haziz

* Higdon: Blue Cathedral*
_
Oberlin Conservatory Symphony Orchestra
Robert Spano_
Recorded: 26 January 2007
Recording Venue: Stern Auditorium / Perelman Stage at Carnegie Hall, New York

Continuing with another somber modernist composition.


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76*

_ Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner_


----------



## Merl

Hagen in op18/5. A good combo.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann* | _Papillons_ | Cédric Pescia










These Claves recordings are very good - the complete piano music of Robert Schumann in six volumes featuring some of the best younger pianists.


----------



## senza sordino

Kodaly Concerto for Orchestra, Dances of Galanta, Variations on a Hungarian Folksong "The Peacock", Dances of Marosszek (Version for Orchestra). A very enjoyable disk. Spotify.


----------



## Knorf

*Karol Szymanowski*: Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "Song of the Night" 
Rafał Bartmiński, tenor
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

This is not a symphony I've heard many performances of, but this one seems very convincing.


----------



## Red Terror

One of the very best recordings of Bartok's piano concertos in excellent stereo sound.


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Suite in A major, Op. 98b "American"
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

One of those numerous pieces where I can't understand why it isn't better known.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Double Concerto for Violin and Viola
Bartłomiej Niziol (violin), Katarzyna Budnik (viola)
Polish Sinfonia Iuventus Orchestra
Penderecki*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Octet & Cello Quintet, Op. 37

Hugh Maguire, Neville Marriner, Iona Brown & Trevor Connah (violins),
Stephen Shingles & Kenneth Essex (violas) & Kenneth Heath & Denis
Vigay (cellos)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Mascagni
L'amico Fritz
Mirella Freni (soprano), Malvina Major (soprano), Vicente Sardinero (baritone), Luigi Pontiggia (tenor), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Laura Didier Gambardella (mezzo-soprano), Benito Di Bella (baritone)
Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Gianandrea Gavazzeni*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


>


I can't say I'm all that impressed with Lise Davidsen's voice. I heard her in Strauss' _Vier letzte Lieder_ and she sounded as if she was struggling both vocally and interpretatively. Salonen's accompaniment didn't help and I usually think rather highly of his musicianship.


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Rogerx

*Georg Friedrich Händel 23 February 1685*



Handel: Water Music & Music for the Royal Fireworks

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

I finished *Act I* of *Mascagni's L'amico Fritz*, but that's all the opera I want to listen to tonight...

NP:

*Korngold
Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
Nicola Benedetti, violin
Bournemouth SO
Kirill Karabits*










Korngold's father died the same year this concerto was premiered (1945) and even though his father died many months _after_ the premiere, I believe it represents, especially in the first and second movements an emotional release of sorts. His father was a famous critic and was, on many occasions, especially in his old age, rather verbally abusive to Erich and since he and his wife took care of his father later in life, he was "stuck" with him. I would never doubt that Erich loved his father, but it seems the works following 1945 showed the composer removed of these emotional shackles and free to finally express himself. You really hear it in works like the _Symphonic Serenade in B-flat major, Op. 39_ and the _Symphony in F-sharp, Op. 40_. Anyway, I just thought I would point this out to anyone that would be interested.


----------



## new but obsessed

*On the Other Ocean by David Behrman, 1977*










I know this can be a contentious topic, but Apple Music labels this record "Classical" so I'll slot this here. Though I was directed to check this out by a non-classical review source, so this could go either way. (The non-classical version of this thread is posting about Miley Cyrus, so this thread felt more appropriate).

Very glad to say I finally found this record on the streaming service. I've long been fascinated by David Behrman's forebears and contemporaries, and have listened to other recordings of his Sonic Arts Union "bandmates", Robert Ashley and Alvin Lucier. I was especially fortunate to catch a few live performances of Lucier's music, with him in attendance, most recently in the year before he passed.

This tune, On the Other Ocean, is one I find completely fascinating. The concept of preparing a 1970s era cheap microcomputer, hooked up to analogue synthesizers, and responding to the sound/tone/pitch of the live performers on Bassoon, Flute, and Cello. 1977 --- you could imagine someone making the connection that this was akin to getting R2D2 or C3PO in a band with you, though obviously without the cute sentience that the droids possess.

Parts of it, too, remind me of certain moments of the Vangelis score for Blade Runner.

Anyway, I love the idea of finding a way to incorporate chance and uncertainty in music. And this is among the most listenable examples of that type of endeavor. The review I read, with hindsight from recent years, pondered the possibility that modern music could have gone this way. Instead of programatic use of ProTools and AutoTune and algorithmic music aimed towards the least common denominators of prevailing pop styles and aesthetics, instead finding a way to use electronics to create a simulacrum of a player following its own decision tree.

I'm not very eloquent on this topic, couldn't find a thread on this work/composer, and don't have enough to say to start a new thread. I'm just throwing this out there because I couldn't find much discussion about Behrman on this site, but know there are others who appreciate this out there. And I'd love to hear some of your insight.


----------



## Philidor

I'm sticking to that Händel-Harnoncourt-habit ...

*Georg Friedrich Händel

Concerto grosso G Minor op. 6 no. 6
Concerto grosso B-flat Major op. 6 No. 7*

Concentus musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Rogerx

Handel - Concerti Grossi Op. 6 /Op. 3 etc

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Kiki

Béla Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
Münchner Philharmoniker / Pablo Heras-Casado / 2016 (Harmnonia Mundi)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erik Satie - stage works etc. for this morning

_Messe des pauvres_ [_Mass of the Poor_] for mixed choir and organ (1893-95): a)
_Socrate_ - 'drame symphonique' - in three parts for two mezzo-sopranos, two sopranos and chamber orchestra [Text: from _Dialogues_ by Plato, transl. by Victor Cousin] (1917-18): b)

a) Marilyn Mason (org.) with uncredited choir, directed by David Randolph
b) Violette Journeaux (m-s.), Janine Lindenfelder (m-s), Simone Pébordes (sop.), Anne-Marie Charpentier (sop.) and the Orchestre de la Société philharmonique de Paris/René Leibowitz










_(3) Gymnopédies_ for piano - nos. 1 and 3 arr. for orchestra in 1897 by Claude Debussy and no.2 in ???? by Alexis Roland-Manuel (orig. 1888):
_Parade_ for orchestra - 'ballet réaliste' (1916-17 - augmented by Jean Cocteau by 1919):
_Mercure_ for orchestra - 'poses plastiques en trois tableaux' (1924):
_Relâche_ [_'No-Show'_] or [_'Closure'_] for orchestra - 'ballet instantanéiste'in two acts with cinematic entr'acte (1924):


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 1

Jean Louis Steuerman (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (OSESP), Roberto Minczuk


----------



## haziz

* Claus Nielsen Schall: Violin Concerto No. 4 in D Major*

_ Kai Laursen (violin)
Aalborg Symphony Orchestra
Alf Sjoen_


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 131 - Quatuor Ébène.*


----------



## Marinera

Les plaisirs du clavecin - Olivier Baumont, harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann - Chamber Music with Piano

Hrachya Avanesyan (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Alexander Chaushian (cello), Diemut Poppen (viola), Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## haziz

* Gade, N: Symphony No. 2 in E major, Op. 10*

_ Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Christopher Hogwood_


----------



## haziz

*Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1 & 3*

_István Várdai (cello)_


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

Präludium in C BuxWV 138
Komm, heiliger Geist, herre Gott BuxWV 199
Nun lob, mein Seel, den Herren BuxWV 212
Nun lob, mein Seel, den Herren BuxWV 213
Herr Christ, der einig Gottes Sohn BuxWV 192
Erhalt' uns, Herr, bei deinem Wort BuxWV 185
Präludium in e BuxWV 142
Ach Herr, mich armen Sünder BuxWV 178
Präludium in d BUxWV 143
Vater unser im Himmelreich BuxWV 219
Gelobet seist du, Jesus Christ BuxWV 188
Puer natus in Bethlehem BuxWV 217
Passacaglia in d BuxWV 161
Wär Gott nicht mit uns in dieser Zeit BuxWV 222
Toccata in F BuxWV 157


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Netherlands Philharminic Orchestra Amsterdam, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## SanAntone

Mendelssohn | Piano Trios | Hamlet Piano Trio (period instruments)










Paolo Giacometti (piano), Candida Thompson (violin) & Xenia Jankovic (cello)



> "We felt an affinity with the Mendelssohn piano trios ever since we first started to play together as a trio. We were also very curious to find as many opportunities to perform them on an Erard piano and with gut strings and bows to discover how this would have sounded to Mendelssohn himself. The first time we sat down to play them in this way we discovered so much, the balance was suddenly so perfectly in harmony between the three instruments and the colours we could find were increased tenfold. It was such an inspiring moment for us as musicians. We very much wanted that this moment could be captured in a cd, hence our choice of these two incredible piano trios for our first cd as the Hamlet piano trio." (Trio's website)


Mendelssohn is not among my favorite composers, but this recording is very well done and enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

Vasks: Symphony No. 3 & Cello Concerto

Marko Ylönen (cello)

Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Canteloube, Chants d-Auvergne; Villa-Lobos, Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6; Rachmaninoff, Vocalise*


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*


----------



## 6Strings

He's a tremendous player--great technique and very passionate. Excellent, if a little reverberant, sound.


----------



## Philidor

During the maintenance window I had two string quartets streaming in:

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartet No. 10 op. 102 (1969)*

The Kontra Quartet

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet E-flat Major op. 127*

artemis quartet

















As far as I heard them this year, I find Holmboe's quartets more interesting than those from his pupil Norgard. With the symphonies, it's just the other way round ...

Op. 127 with artemis - great first movement. However, the second movement was more seducing to my ears with the Belceas with all their veiling and shadowing. But imho it is not too bad with the artemis quartet. Well worth listening.


----------



## Malx

*Dvořák, Symphony No 5 & The Water Goblin - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi.*


----------



## haziz

*Balakirev: Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 1
Balakirev: Symphonic Poem, "Tamara"*

_Vassily Sinaisky, BBC Philharmonic, Howard Shelley_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Marinera

Hildegard von Bingen - Ego Sum Homo

Tiburtina Ensemble, Barbora Kabátková


----------



## eljr

A short listen prompted by it's appearance her yesterday.


----------



## Vasks

_Today's turntable tunes_

*Delius - Fantasy-Overture: Over the Hills & Far Away (Beecham/Seraphim)
Debussy - Jeux (Boulez/Columbia)
Ravel - Mother Goose Suite (Martinon/RCA)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Just finished listening to *Radiohead's Kid A*, but now playing:

*Penderecki
The Dream of Jacob
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Penderecki*


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Complete piano music (Boris Petrushansky, Stradivarius, 5 CD's)

Playing CD 1: Five preludes op2, Three fantastic dances op5, Aphorisms op13, Golden Age polka, 24 preludes op34, Dance of the doll. A very late first CD to listen to today (6:40 PM) due to circumstances.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Erik Satie - various piano works part two of two for this afternoon and early evening (now that I've mended the garden shed door properly after years of putting the job off...). As most of the pieces included on the RCA disc featuring Peter Dickinson were to be found already on the five Naxos discs I will on this occasion only play the three works from it which were unduplicated.

_Valse-ballet_ (1887):
_Fantaisie-valse_ (1887):
_Fête donnée par des Chevaliers Normands en l'honneur d'une jeune demoiselle (XIe siecle)_ [_Feast Given By Norman Knights in Honour of a Young Lady (11th century)_] (c. 1892):
Two preludes for the 'drame ésotérique' _Le Nazaréen_ by Henri Mazel (1892):
_Prélude d'Eginhard_ (c. 1893):
_Petite ouverture à danser_ [_Little Overture to a Dance_] (1897):
_Je te veux_ [_I Want You_] - cabaret song for voice and piano, arr. for solo piano (orig. by 1902 - arr. by c. 1904):
_Carnet d'Esquisses et de Croquis_ [_Notebook of Sketches and Rough Drafts_] - posth. published compendium of fragments (1897-1914):
_Les trois valses distinguées du précieux dégoûté_ [_Three Elegant Waltzes of a Jaded Dandy_] (1914):
_Sports et divertissements_ [_Sports and Pastimes_] - compendium of 21 short pieces (1914):
_Avant-dernières pensées_ [_Next-to-Last Thoughts_] - three pieces (1915):
_Premier Menuet_ (1920):










Three pieces written for the abandoned pantomime-ballet _Jack-in-the-Box_ (1899):
_Le poisson rêveur_ [_The Dreamy Fish_] after a tale by Lord Cheminot a.k.a J. P. Contamine de Latour (c. 1901):
_Le Piccadilly_ (1904): 
'Seven Monkey Dances' for the 'comédie lyrique' _Le piège de Méduse_ [_The Trap of Medusa_] by Satie (1913):
_Vieux sequins et vieilles cuirasses_ [_Old Sequins and Ancient Breastplates_] - three pieces (1913):
_Peccadilles importunes_ [_Tiresome Trivialities_] - three pieces (1913):
_Heures séculaires et instantanées_ [_Age-Old and Instantaneous Hours_] - three pieces (1914):
_La Diva de l'Empire_ - cabaret song for voice and piano, arr. for piano as an 'intermezzo américain' by Hans Ourdine (orig. 1904 - arr. c. 1919):










_(3) Gymnopédies_ (1888):
_(3) Gnossiennes_ (c. 1890):
_4ème Gnossienne_ (1891):
_5ème Gnossienne_ (1889):
_6ème Gnossienne_ (1897):
_Passacaille_ (1906):
Six pieces posth. published as _Six Pièces de la période_ by Robert Caby (c. 1906-13):
_Veritables Preludes flasques (pour un chien)_ [_Truly Flabby Preludes (For a Dog)_] - three pieces (1912):
_Menus propos enfantins_ [_Childish Small Talk_] - three pieces (1913):
_Enfantillages pittoresques_ [_Colourful Childishness_] - three pieces (1913):
_Croquis et agaceries d'un gros bonhomme en bois_ [_Sketches and Provocations of a Portly Wooden Fellow_] - three pieces (1913):
_Chapitres tournés en tous sens_ [_Chapters Turned in Every Way_] - three pieces (1913):
_Descriptions automatiques_ - three pieces (1913):
_Embryons desséchés_ [_Dried-Out Embryos_] - three pieces (1913):
_Ragtime_ from the ballet _Parade_, arr. for piano by Hans Ourdine (orig. 1916-17 - arr. 1919):










Three preludes for _Le Fils des étoiles_ [_The Son of the Stars_], a drama in three acts by Joséphin Péladan - originally for flutes and harps, later arr. for piano (orig. 1891 - arr. by 1896): 
_Poudre d'or_ [_Gold Dust_] (1901): 
_Sonatine bureaucratique_ (1917)


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chavez, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## SanAntone

Beethoven | Piano Sonatas | Malcolm Bilson, Tom Beghin, David Breitman, Bart Van Oort, Ursula Dütscher, Zvi Meniker, Andrew Willis (period piano)


----------



## Philidor

Next B5.

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 B-flat Major*

hr-Sinfonieorchester (= Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra)
Paavo Järvi










Oh yes ... this is what I would call a prototype for a good modern recording. A little on the fast side (sub 70 minutes), lean textures, as a consequence high transparency, making a quasi-perfect impression ... on the other hand side: hearing Furtwängler, Jochum and, say, Celi, you have a chance to guess who is conducting. This could be quite difficult with this recording. It's Skrowaczewski, isn't it? Or Gielen?


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berio
Voci (Folk Songs II)
Kim Kashkashian (viola)
Radio Symphonieorchester Wien
Dennis Russell Davies*










I still feel that Berio is an underrated composer of the post-war avant-garde. There is a lyricism that runs deep throughout his oeuvre (or, at least, the works I've heard). He just has an unusual way expressing it, but it's there in spades.


----------



## 6Strings

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> *Berio
> Voci (Folk Songs II)
> Kim Kashkashian (viola)
> Radio Symphonieorchester Wien
> Dennis Russell Davies*
> 
> I still feel that Berio is an underrated composer of the post-war avant-garde. There is a lyricism that runs deep throughout his oeuvre (or, at least, the works I've heard). He just has an unusual way expressing it, but it's there in spades.


I absolutely adore this piece, and this amazing recording! Berio was one of the greats, no doubt, in my mind.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

*Benjamin Britten*: _War Requiem_, Op. 66
Emily Magee, Mark Padmore, Christian Gerhaher
Tölzer Knabenchor
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

We need regular reminders as to what a detestable thing war is, that no gains are worth the cost of war: the terrible death, devastation, and misery that always follow. There is no pomp. No glory. Just death.

Mariss Jansons and company do a terrific job with this. I doubt this will eclipse the usual favorites for anyone (Richard Hickox and of course Britten himself), but it is truly excellent.


----------



## Merl

Another fine Prazak recording.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Continuing with John Adams. Doctor Atomic was...uneven to put it succintly, some very dull moments tended to drag it down a bit for me, but there were also some very good ones. Above all I liked the 2nd scene of the 1st act with its baudelaire/mystic/impressionistic qualities. Moving on now, listening to Harmonielehre, and then City Noir and Scheherezade.2, from this set


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> I absolutely adore this piece, and this amazing recording! Berio was one of the greats, no doubt, in my mind.


You and I are certainly of the same mind when it comes to Berio. A fantastic composer.

NP:

*Scelsi
Anagamin
Ensemble Oriol Berlin
Sebastian Gottschick*


----------



## eljr

Łukaszewski, P: Via Crucis

Polyphony & Britten Sinfonia, Stephen Layton

Thanks principally to Stephen Layton's advocacy, Pawel Lukaszewski's reputation is growing rapidly, and rightly so. All the performers evince an emotional commitment to the content as well as... - BBC Music Magazine, May 2009, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 2nd Mar 2009
Catalogue No: CDA67724
Label: Hyperion
Length: 55 minutes


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> You and I are certainly of the same mind when it comes to Berio. A fantastic composer.
> 
> Me 3!


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture*

_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink_
Recorded: 1963-10-02
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berio
Formazioni
ORF Vienna RSO
Stefan Ashbury*


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Maggini Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. It's a new work to me, and I'm enjoying it very much. After a few decades focusing almost exclusively on RVW's orchestral output, it's past time for me to get to know at least some of his chamber music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
> Maggini Quartet
> 
> This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. It's a new work to me, and I'm enjoying it very much. After a few decades focusing almost exclusively on RVW's orchestral output, it's past time for me to get to know at least some of his chamber music.


Vaughan Williams is one of my favorite British composers (along with Britten and Walton). His chamber music is rather good. I like the _Phantasy Quintet_ and the 2nd _Violin Sonata_ most of all.


----------



## Baxi

Dmitri Shostakovich
*Symphony No.4*
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ladislav Slovak
1988


----------



## SanAntone

Fauré | Nocturnes | Sally Pinkas (period piano)












> Gabriel Fauré's personal style, which combined classical formalism with advanced Romantic harmony, influenced several generations of French composers and performers. The thirteen Nocturnes were composed over a period of more than forty years, from the 1880s to the 1920s, and provide a window into Fauré's compositional development during a crucial period of French musical history. (Musica Omnia website)


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17*
_
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink_
Recorded: 1977-10-10
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Manxfeeder

*The Genesis Suite*

"My idea is strictly one for the masses-I wanted to appeal to all record buyers" (Nathaniel Shilkret). Shilkret got Schoenberg and Stravinsky to contribute, and they agreed because they needed the money. Darius Milhaud and Ernest Toch also pitched in. Bartok was supposed to be part also, but he was too sick.

This was recorded in 1946, and it sounds like a soundtrack to a movie from the 1940s, complete with treble-pitched mono sound.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Speak, Be Silent
music by Chaya Czernowin, Anna Thorvaldsdottir, Mirela Ivicevic , Liza Lim & Rebecca Saunders
Riot Ensemble


----------



## eljr

From Darkness To Light - music of Morten Lauridsen & Paul Mealor


----------



## Dimace

As I have once written, I consider Alberto as very significant classic / romantic composer. His music is a mixture of Bach & Schumann with a very gently touch of Chopin. What I find interesting with him is that his big works (sonatas) have a very classical feeling in the contrary with his more romantic which have a more modern and airy one, giving, sometime the impression that we have to do with two different composers. This Marco Polo CD with some very good piano works of him, is a great example of Brazilian's music and the interpreter, die Frau Guimaraes, is doing a very good job performing these beautiful works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bacewicz
String Quartet No. 4
Silesian Quartet*










A brilliant set of string quartets that reward with each successive listening.


----------



## 6Strings

I like his Cello Concerto, but it's not as memorable as either the Piano or Violin Concerto.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

*Nixon in China* to close up Adams. Hopefully I like it better than Doctor Atomic


----------



## SanAntone

Schubert | Impromptus | Jörg Demus












> This double CD of Schubert piano pieces serves as a tribute to the life and art of Viennese pianist Jörg Demus. He was born in 1928 and died in April 2019, aged 90. Eloquence here releases his earliest recordings of Schubert's Impromptus and Moments Musicaux. At the time of these sessions, which took place over a week in April 1958, Demus was not yet 30. That said, he was by then an experienced recording artist, having made LPs of the duet music for Westminster with his Viennese colleague, Paul Badura-Skoda. There had also been a Remington LP of the Moments musicaux. It was the Austro-German repertoire of the Classical and early-Romantic eras that would make Demus's reputation. For many, like me, his partnership with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau in Winterreise (DG) from 1966 was our first experience of his delicate powers. Recently, I had the great pleasure of hearing his duets with Badura-Skoda, who also died last year, in Mozart (review). The latter is a splendid recital. I have a similar set of pieces by Badura-Skoda in a fine budget price MCA set that I would also suggest is worth tracking down.
> 
> This set is a treasurable reissue and has been very well re-mastered; none of the distortion mentioned in those early reviews is present. I hope that other of Demus's many recordings will receive similar treatment. Meanwhile, this is an outstanding tribute to "the ballet-master of ten fingers". Music-Web International


----------



## eljr




----------



## HerbertNorman

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Clarinet and Bassoon concertos

Karl Leister and Klaus Thunemann , the soloists 
Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Neo Romanza

Revisiting one of my favorite recordings of both works from *Stravinsky* and *Bartók* with *Christoph von Dohnányi* and the *Wiener Philharmoniker*:


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36*

_ Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink_
Recorded: 1978-12-21
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76*

_ Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner_


----------



## Bkeske

Too busy, way too busy lately. Finally, an evening of music…..

Tokyo String Quartet : Bartók - Die 6 Streichquartette. Deutsche Grammophon 3LP box 1981, German release


----------



## SanAntone

Bach - Cello Suite no. 2 in D minor BWV 1008 - Pincombe | Netherlands Bach Society








> The second Cello Suite in D minor, performed by Steuart Pincombe for All of Bach, has a dark and introspective tone. It is one of the favourite pieces of Pincombe. As such, he was delighted when we asked him to record this suite in the Main Hall of the Concertgebouw, Amsterdam. The searching character of the piece suits Pincombe's outlook. In his playing, he always tries to create something new, rather than recreating past experiences.


----------



## 96 Keys

Excellent playing. The piano sound lacks a little body, but it's still quite good.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Kosmogonia
Orkiestra Symfoniczna Filharmonii Narodowej w Warszawie
Chór Filharmonii Narodowej
Andrzej Markowski*










An absolute feast for the ears! An eerie earlier work written in 1970. This particular performance was never issued on CD until this label Cold Spring (a metal label) made it happen. It originally appeared on Philips who, for whatever reason, never released it on CD. : Talk about a missed opportunity for them. Oh well, I doubt it would sound as good as this recording on Cold Spring anyway.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:

Symphony's 5 & 6 from this set:









Current listening:

Harry Christophers and The Sixteen performing Sir James MacMillan's "Miserere":










Sigvards Klava leading the Latvian Radio Choir in Eriks Esenvalds's "A Drop in The Ocean" and ""The First Tears":


----------



## Rogerx

Cramer, J B: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 7 & 8

Howard Shelley (piano & direction)

London Mozart Players


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berio
Folk Songs
Cathy Berberian, mezzo-soprano
Juilliard Ensemble
Berio*










Exquisite!


----------



## SanAntone

Beethoven | Piano sonatas | Bernard Roberts - *No. 22 in F Major, Op. 54*


----------



## Rogerx

Purcell: Fantazias

Chelys Consort of Viols

Purcell: Chacony
Purcell: Fantazias
Purcell: Prophetess or The History of Dioclesian, Z627
Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z629


----------



## Michael122

Brahms Serenades as performed by the LSO, Istvan Kertesz conducting.
Recorded by Decca, 1968.
Wonderful performance!
Gentle would be the word, as a serenade should be.
Much better than Chailly's 2015 effort, which is harsh in comparison.


----------



## tortkis

Weinberg: Violin Concerto in G Minor, Op. 67, Ilya Grubert, Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky (Naxos)


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Thursday

*Berio
Eindrücke
Orchestre National de France
Boulez*










I have two issues of this particular recording --- this Apex one and the other is in the Boulez Erato box set. Anyway, this is a pretty cool work! It almost has this _Mission Impossible_ meets Varèse vibe to it. I know that sounds crazy, but this is what I'm hearing.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Chôros Volume 2

Fabio Zanon (guitar), Dante Yenque, Ozéas Arantes & Samuel Hamzem (horn) & Darrin Coleman Milling (bass trombone), Linda Bustani and Ilan Rechtman (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Berlioz
Les nuits d'été, Op. 7
Lorraine Hunt Lieberson, mezzo-soprano
Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra
Nicholas McGegan*


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Philidor

Next level op. 6

*Georg Friedrich Händel

Concerto grosso C Minor op. 6 no. 8
Concerto grosso F Major op. 6 No. 9*

Concentus musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## 13hm13

Walton* / Prokofiev* - Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields*, Neville Marriner* - Sonata For Strings / Visions Fugitives


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Opp 54 & 55

performed from the 1789 London edition published by Longman and Broderip

The London Haydn Quartet


----------



## HerbertNorman

Bkeske said:


> Too busy, way too busy lately. Finally, an evening of music…..
> 
> Tokyo String Quartet : Bartók - Die 6 Streichquartette. Deutsche Grammophon 3LP box 1981, German release


I feel you , it's been a bit hectic for me too the last few days! Good choice


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alan Rawsthorne - various orchestral works part one of two for late morning and early afternoon. On the whole, Rawsthorne's music comes over as well-crafted, concise and accessible but there is also a restlessness percolating through quite a lot of it which adds piquancy to the man from Haslingden's already satisfying Lancashire Hotpot. Good stuff!

_Light Music_ for string orchestra, based on Catalan tunes (1938):
Concerto for string orchestra (1949):
_Concertante pastorale_ for flute, horn and string orchestra (1951):










_Symphonic Studies_ for orchestra (1938):
Oboe Concerto (1947):










Piano Concerto no.1 (1939 rev. 1942):










_Cortèges_ - fantasy overture for orchestra (1945):
Violin Concerto no.1 (1948):










Symphony no.1 for orchestra (1950):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies No. 17 -18-19-20

English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate

Recording Venue: Abbey Road, London


----------



## haziz

* Borodin: Symphony No. 2 in B minor*
_
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Gennady Rozhdestvensky_


----------



## haziz

* Raff: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 140*

_ Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 25-27 June 2012
Recording Venue: Victoria Hall, Geneva, Switzerland


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op59 Nos 1 & 2 - Quatuor Ébène.*

I'm enjoying what I'm hearing from this, new to me, set. Very good live sound, as others have commented the recording level is high, the occasional in/exhalation noises aren't intrusive enough to bother me. 
I will be working my way through the remaining five discs over the next week but won't post each time - as nice as the cover is I'm sure you all don't need to see it on daily repeat


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Valery Gergiev

I am following haziz


----------



## jegreenwood

It’s been a Janacek morning. First, I completed listening to the two-disc Firkusny traversal of music for the piano. Now I am onto the string quartets. I chose the Prazak over the Melos Quartet,


----------



## Rogerx

Fou Ts'ong Complete Westminster Recordings

CD 1
DOMENICO SCARLATTI (1685-1757)
Keyboard Sonatas
Sonata in C major, Kk 132 (L.457)
Sonata in C minor, Kk 73 (L.217)
Sonata in F major, Kk 82 (L.82)
Sonata in B minor, Kk 27 (L.449)
Sonata in E major, Kk 380 (L.23)
Sonata in F major, Kk 483 (L.483)
Sonata in G major, Kk 124 (L.482)
Sonata in F major, Kk 151 (L.238)
Sonata in F major, Kk 256 (L.256)
Sonata in E major, Kk 206 (L.257)
Sonata in C minor, Kk 11 (L.352)
Sonata in C major, Kk 255 (L.255)


----------



## eljr

Goossens: The Apocalypse

Grant Dickson, Gregory Yurisich, Raymond McDonald, Ronald Dowd, Narelle Tapping, Lauris Elms

Peter Seymour, Myer Fredman

Those interested in British choral music of the twentieth century will certainly wish to investigate a work which is likely to be totally unknown to them. - MusicWeb International, November 2018
Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: SRCD371
Label: Lyrita
Length: 78 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

After so much depressing news I turn to this Bach recording.

Motette A 8: Komm, Jesu Komm, BWV229

Trauer-Ode: Laß, Furstin, Laß Noch Einen Strahl, BWV 198

Motette A 5: Jesu, Meine Freude, BWV 227


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Some piano music. First Schiff plays late Schubert piano works










Then Donohoe playz Liszt, Berg, Bartók and Prokofiev (no. 7) sonatas


----------



## SanAntone

Bach - Cello Suite no. 5 in C minor BWV 1011 
performed by Hidemi Suzuki for All of Bach | Netherlands Bach Society


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Vasks

_Playing more records_

*J. C. Bach - Overture to "Astarto, re di Tiro" (Hogwood/L'Oiseau-Lyre)
Martini - Gavotte in F (Kipnis/Angel)
Krumpholtz - Air and Variations (Zabaleta/DGG)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #8 (Ristenpart/Nonesuch)
W. A. Mozart - Concerto for 2 Pianos, K.365 (The Casadesuses /Columbia)*


----------



## Auferstehen

*BACH J S
*
Con in C Maj (Vivaldi's Grosso Mogul) BWV 594

Preston S

Never heard this, until now. What an extraordinary piece of music, and what an extraordinary performance.

Mario


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cross posted from the opera forum.










Callas was in amazingly good voice for this 1959 recording. To my ears, her voice sounds firmer, richer and in more control than it was for the 1957 *Manon Lescaut*. Consequently I find it hard to choose between this and the earlier Cetra recording the only conclusion being that both are worth having.

One thing that is indisputable is that the stereo sound, orchestra and chorus are a good deal better than the older recording. As for the casts, it's swings and roundabouts. Cossotto is a good Laura, but this is quite early in her career and, though the voice is lovely, Barbieri on the earlier recording is a more positive presence. Of the tenors, I prefer Ferraro here to the whiney Poggi and Silveri on the earlier set to Cappuccilli here, who is also early in his career and as yet hasn't learned to project character in the studio. The basses, Vinco here and Neri on Cetra are both fine, Companeez rather preferable to Amadini as La Cieca. Votto conducts both performances and he did little better on disc, though here he does at least have a superior orchestra and chorus at his disposal.

However the main reason for acquiring either set is the Gioconda of Callas, which, on both sets, is one of her greatest recorded performances. She herself was quite pleased with the final act as recorded here, stating that it was "all there for anyone who wanted to know what she was all about."


----------



## eljr

Pater Noster

A Choral Reflection on The Lord's Prayer

David Hurley (countertenor), Timothy Wayne-Wright (countertenor), Paul Phoenix (tenor), Christopher Bruerton (baritone), Christopher Gabbitas (baritone) & Jonathan Howard (bass)

The King's Singers

There are few vocal ensembles that can work up a concept album like The King's Singers, and this somewhat disparate collection of sacred pieces blossoms into something rather wonderful...The... - BBC Music Magazine, December 2012, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 1st Oct 2012
Catalogue No: 8572987
Label: Naxos
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

Palestrina | Masses | Marco Longhini










I prefer an all male, OVPP sound for Palestrina. Longhini's *Delitiae Musicae* is one of the better groups doing these masses.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dallapiccola
Cinque Frammenti Di Saffo for Voice and 15 Instruments
Julie Moffat, soprano
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Hans Zender*


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer & Symphonie Op. 20

Véronique Gens (soprano)

Orchestre National de Lille, Alexandre Bloch


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work:

*Debussy
Pour le piano, L 95
Estampes, L 100
Kocsis*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Igor Stravinsky

Les Noces
Mass*

Anny Mory, soprano
Particia Parker, mezzo-soprano
John Mitchinson, tenor
Paul Hudson, bass

Martha Argerich, Krystian Zimerman, Cyprien Katsaris, Homero Francesch, pianos

English Bach Festival Chorus
English Bach Festival Percussion Ensemble

Trinity Boys Choir*
English Bach Festival Chorus*
Members of the English Bach Festival Orchestra*

Leonard Bernstein
*

I really like the diverse coupling here. I enjoyed Les Noces more when I quit trying to follow the text. Enjoyable, lesser heard Stravinsky.


----------



## Malx

*Silvestrov, Symphony No 4 - Lahti SO, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.*

Today it just seemed fitting to play something by a composer from his part of the world. 
A composer with whom I share a birthday, albeit he is 20 years older than I.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Mannheim Rocket said:


> View attachment 164131
> 
> 
> *Igor Stravinsky
> 
> Les Noces
> Mass*
> 
> Anny Mory, soprano
> Particia Parker, mezzo-soprano
> John Mitchinson, tenor
> Paul Hudson, bass
> 
> Martha Argerich, Krystian Zimerman, Cyprien Katsaris, Homero Francesch, pianos
> 
> English Bach Festival Chorus
> English Bach Festival Percussion Ensemble
> 
> Trinity Boys Choir*
> English Bach Festival Chorus*
> Members of the English Bach Festival Orchestra*
> 
> Leonard Bernstein
> *
> 
> I really like the diverse coupling here. I enjoyed Les Noces more when I quit trying to follow the text. Enjoyable, lesser heard Stravinsky.


I'm not sure I agree about the "lesser heard Stravinsky" comment. _Les noces_ and _Mass_ have been recorded many times and I don't want to sound too presumptuous, but if you're a fan of the composer as I am, then you would have heard these works before without a doubt.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Heinichen, Dresden Concerti*


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14 & Sibelius: Symphony No. 3

Teresa Kubiak (soprano), Isser Bushkin (bass)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Philidor

I planned to listen to Per Norgard's fourth string quartet. - However, I switched to

*Valentyn Silvestrov: Sacred Choral Works*

Latvian Radio Choir
Sigvards Klava










Peaceful singing.


----------



## eljr

TALLIS (Eternal)

Carl Smith (organ)

Oxford Camerata, Rose Consort of Viols, The, Jeremy Summerly

Release Date: 29th Jul 2008
Catalogue No: 8572081
Label: Naxos
Series: Eternal
Length: 66 minutes


----------



## Kiki

Felix Mendelssohn: 
Symphony No. 3 
Symphony No. 4
Freiburger Barockorchester / Pablo Heras-Casado / 2015 (Harmonia Mundi)

Never liked the Scottish and the Italian. Heras-Casado and his period band have now changed my mind. I thoroughly enjoyed the subtlety and transparency. Harmonia Mundi, please take my money!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Mass in Time of War*

Oh, my, not another war.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Malx

A couple of British string quartets composed around the end of WWII.

*Vaughan Williams String Quartet No 2 - Maggini Quartet.*
The 'Weekly Quartet' thread choice for the current week.

*Walton, String Quartet - Maggini Quartet.*


----------



## eljr

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'

Musicaeterna, Teodor Currentzis

Currentzis has a clear and unified vision of the music's trajectory, his interpretation grabbing you by the scruff of the neck…Most remarkable of all is the clarity of sound achieved here which... - BBC Music Magazine, February 2018, 5 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 27th Oct 2017
Catalogue No: 88985404352
Label: Sony
Length: 46 minutes

Presto Recording of the Week
27th October 2017
Nouveauté
Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017
Nouveauté

The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017
Disc of the Month
Gramophone Magazine
January 2018
Disc of the Month
Recording of the month
BBC Music Magazine
February 2018
Recording of the month
Finalist - Orchestral
Gramophone Awards
2018
Finalist - Orchestral
Finalist - Orchestral
BBC Music Magazine Awards
2019
Finalist - Orchestral

Diapason d'Or
December 2017
Nominated - Orchestral
Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2018


----------



## Merl

I'm not going to say too much but this will be in my LVB SQ5 round-up (so it must be recommended).


----------



## eljr

Cevanne Horrocks-Hopayian: Welcome Party

Cevanne Horrocks-Hopayian, Ziazan, Trish Clowes, Tim Giles, Members of the LSO, Jon Hargreaves

Inspired by the composer's time in residence at LSO Soundhub, this collection of works is wide-ranging, dynamic and utterly unique. The album encompasses acoustic and electronic textures, eastern... - BBC Music Magazine, February 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 26th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: NMCD268
Label: NMC
Length: 58 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: _Finlandia_, Op. 26; Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D minor, Op. 47; Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63
Christian Ferras, violin
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

I finally picked up these wonderful, vigorous, intense and sometimes emotionally raw Sibelius recordings, in this Blu-ray disc Pure Audio remaster*. Fabulous! I created here a mini all-Sibelius concert, one that I would smash through police barriers to get to.

*They duplicated some previous editions I already owned, so I was slow to move when this was released. I'd argue for sure now that it was worth it.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Sibelius Edition Box 6 "Violin and Piano" (Various, BIS, 5 CDs)

Playing CD2: Suite in E major (JS188), Sonata in F major (JS178), Two Pieces, Op.2, and various short pieces.At 20:48 PM my first CD of the day for a number of reasons. The music is much in the same vein as the previous CD from this box.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Sergey Prokofiev- Sinfonia Concertante for cello - Mstislav Rostropovich and the LSO conducted by Seiji Ozawa


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 4*
_
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ivan Anguélov_

Dvorak is one of my favorite composers. While I love many of his early symphonies, for example I prefer his 5th and 3rd symphonies to his more famous last three, his 2nd and 4th symphonies never clicked with me. I do love the other 7 symphonies. Giving it another listen, particularly in view of the upcoming 2nd symphony game on the polls subforum.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Been listening to some Bartók this afternoon: the complete choral works conducted by Kocsis; 4 orchestral pieces and 3 village scenes by Boulez; and the cantata profana conducted by Dorati. Now moving on to Pfitzner's Palestrina


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ferneyhough, Funerailles, Version I*

It's funny; the guy who sold this to my used CD shop apparently so hated Boulez that he threw Boulez's Notations disc into the box, so I got 15 CDs for $10.

I'm not a fan of Ferneyhough, but occasionally I'll dip my toes in to see if the water is warm. Not today.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Pli Selon Pli*


----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

Bach | The Goldberg Variations | Lars Vogt










A good middle-of-the road performance: competent, well-played, and at times magical, but not a dynamic recording. I like that he hardly uses the sustain pedal and in general employs a light touch, never belaboring the music or attempting to emphasize "this is great music". In short it makes for fine listening although not especially memorable or noteworthy.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony in F minor (No. 00)*

Skrowaczewski sure makes this symphony sound good.


----------



## Chilham

Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 1 & 2

Eivind Aadland, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln

I seem to have become a little infatuated with the second movement of this so taking a few versions out for a test drive inc.:










Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 Op. 36 ii. Andantino in modo di canzone


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony in F minor (No. 00)*
> 
> Skrowaczewski sure makes this symphony sound good.
> 
> View attachment 164149


Needs all the help it can get, if you ask me. It still sounds like a sub-Mendelssohn/Schumann cast-off. Had it not been attributed to Bruckner it would have died on the vine.


----------



## 13hm13

Anton Bruckner - Piano Works - Fumiko Shiraga


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'*

_ Stamic Quartet_


----------



## eljr




----------



## haziz

* Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1 - 3, BWV 1007 - 1009*

_ Alisa Weilerstein (cello)_


----------



## SanAntone

Bach | Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin | Monica Huggett










Monica Huggett set up her Amati violin according to Baroque standards and the engineers close miked her playing to great effect. Huggett is a specialist in Baroque performance practice, and her intonation is flawless.


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen in settings of Stabat Mater:


----------



## Rogerx

CD 8
WOLFGANG AMADEUS MOZART (1756-1791)
Piano Concerto No. 9 in E flat major, KV 271 'Jeunehomme'
Piano Concerto No. 12 in A major, KV 414
Fou Ts'ong -Vienna Radio Orchestra / Brian Priestman


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 
London Symphony Orchestra / Valery Gergiev / 2008 Live (LSO Live)

Nuts! Just how I love a Mahler #7 to sound like. However, I couldn't help feeling that Gergiev was doing his own "nutty" things, rather than bringing out the "nutty" flavour of the score; because a lot of his pressure points and accentuation happen in places that I found strange and I was with rather mixed feelings. I still wouldn't want to dismiss it though. Because it's nuts.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Shéhérazade and Duparc

Elly Ameling (soprano)

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, Edo De Waart

Debussy: La Damoiselle élue
Duparc: Chanson triste
Duparc: L'Invitation au voyage


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dukas
L'Apprenti sorcier
Ulster Orchestra
Tortelier*










I haven't heard this work in probably 10 years or so. A lovely, atmospheric work.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Jean Sibelius*: _Finlandia_, Op. 26; Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in D minor, Op. 47; Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63
> Christian Ferras, violin
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> I finally picked up these wonderful, vigorous, intense and sometimes emotionally raw Sibelius recordings, in this Blu-ray disc Pure Audio remaster*. Fabulous! I created here a mini all-Sibelius concert, one that I would smash through police barriers to get to.
> 
> *They duplicated some previous editions I already owned, so I was slow to move when this was released. I'd argue for sure now that it was worth it.


This set is my favorite Sibelius that Karajan has recorded. I know some people favor the later EMI recordings, but, for me, there's a certain power in these DG recordings and as you rightfully pointed out, there _is_ a rawness in the playing that I find completely appropriate.


----------



## Art Rock

Jaakko Kuusisto: Leika, Violin concerto
John Corigliano: Violin concerto 'The Red Violin'
(Lahti Symphoyn Orchestra, Jaakko Kuusisto, Elina Vähälä, BIS)

Selected as an In Memoriam for Jaakko Kuusisto, Finnish conductor, violinist and composer, who passed away yesterday aged 48. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Complete Piano Trios

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Tanja Tetzlaff (cello)


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*George Frideric Handel

Concerto grosso D Minor op. 6 No. 10
Concerto grosso A Major op. 6 No. 11*

Concentus musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: The Tale Of The Priest And His Worker Balda, Suite From "Lady Macbeth" (Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Sanderling, DG)

Now here is a rarity that is a real find. The Tale Of The Priest And His Worker, Balda is a score for a 1933 animated movie based on Pushkin's poem, and it is a delight from start to finish. As a bonus, there is a short suite from the opera Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk .


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Sibelius Edition Box 6 "Violin and Piano" (Various, BIS, 5 CDs)

Playing CD3:The violin concerto. Yes, for violin and piano, and even in two versions: both the original version and the shorter final version, in both cases transcribed by Sibelius himself. This CD is both superfluous (because the usual version for violin and orchestra is simply superior) and fascinating. Weird.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alan Rawsthorne - various orchestral works part two of two for this this morning and early afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.2 (1951):
_Improvisations on a Theme by Constant Lambert_ for orchestra (1960):










Violin Concerto no.2 (1956):










Symphony no.2 [_A Pastoral Symphony_] for orchestra, with soprano for the finale [Text: Henry Howard, Earl of Surrey] (1959):
Symphony no.3 for orchestra (1964):










_Divertimento_ for chamber orchestra (1962):
_Elegiac Rhapsody_ for string orchestra (1963):
Suite for recorder and piano, arr. for recorder and string orchestra by John McCabe (orig. c. 1940 - arr. 1990s):










Cello Concerto (1966):


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 10

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

New arrival.


----------



## Joe B

Art Rock said:


> Jean Sibelius: The BIS Sibelius Edition Box 6 "Violin and Piano" (Various, BIS, 5 CDs)
> 
> Playing CD3:The violin concerto. Yes, for violin and piano, *and even in two versions: both the original version and the shorter final version, in both cases transcribed by Sibelius himself. This CD is both superfluous (because the usual version for violin and orchestra is simply superior) and fascinating. Weird.*


I've always felt the same way about this BIS CD:


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Howard Hanson's "Symphony No. 3" and "Symphony No. 6":










edit: Snow storm, no school, wife still sleeping, listening on my headphone rig. The Delos discs from the time of John Eargle are recorded beautifully. Sound stage and imaging are excellent. The fact that Hanson's "Symphony No. 3" is a favorite makes this one of my 'special' CD's.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 7
ROBERT SCHUMANN (1810-1856)
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54

FRÉDÉRIC CHOPIN (1810-1849)
Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
London Symphony Orchestra / Peter Maag


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## HerbertNorman

Carl Maria Von Weber : Bassoon Concerto in F Major 
Clarinet Concerto no. 1 and Clarinet Quintet
Soloists Milan Turkovic and Karl Leister
Wiener Kammerensemble 
DG

My eldest son is considering to start playing the Bassoon or the Clarinet ... He's been listening to some of the finest works in the classical and romantic repertoire along with me lately. Next up will be the neo-romantic , neo-classical and modern repertoire for these instruments.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Hummel, J: Mandolin Concerto in G major, etc.

Alison Stephens (mandolin), Urban Agnas (trumpet)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley

Hummel, J: Ballet Music for 'Das Zauberglöckchen'
Hummel, J: Freudenfest Overture 
Hummel, J: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major, WoO/S49


----------



## 13hm13

Albinoni* • Pachelbel* • Bach* • Vivaldi* • Mozart* • Gluck* / Berliner Philharmoniker • Herbert Von Karajan - Albinoni: Adagio • Pachelbel: Canon
Deutsche Grammophon - 413 309-2


----------



## Kiki

Franz Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin
Fritz Wunderlich, Hubert Giesen / 1964 (Hänssler)

While Wunderlich's DG recording of Die schöne Müllerin is superb in its intimacy, in this SWR recording the voice sounds more forward and it sounds even more personal. It is also faster creating even more urgency. Really fantastic!


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:

* Borodin: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major*
_
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
Valéry Gergiev_
Recorded: 1989-10










*Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 3 in C major, BWV1009*
_
István Várdai (cello)_
Recorded: 29-30 March 2016
Recording Venue: Chapel of the Capucin Convent Velp, Grave, Netherlands


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Le Banquet Céleste

Diptyque

Apparition De L'Église Éternelle

L'Ascension


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas: Nos 1, 10 & 5

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## SanAntone

Bach | Six Partitas | Andrew Rangell


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alan Rawsthorne - various chamber works for the rest of the afternoon.

_Theme and Variations_ for two violins (1937):
String Quartet no.1 [_Theme and Variations_] (1939):
String Quartet no.2 (1954):
String Quartet no.3 (1965):










_Concertante_ for violin and piano (1937):
Viola Sonata (1937 - rev. 1953):
Cello Sonata (1949)
Piano Trio (1962):
Piano Quintet (1968):


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
String Quartet No. 2, H. 150
Kocian Quartet*










I hate to say but as good as the Panocha Quartet's cycle is of Martinů's SQs, this mixed ensemble series (w/ Kocian, Zemlinsky and Pražák Quartets) on Praga is even better.


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Martinů
> String Quartet No. 2, H. 150
> Kocian Quartet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to say but as good as the Panocha Quartet's cycle is of Martinů's SQs, this mixed ensemble series (w/ Kocian, Zemlinsky and Pražák Quartets) on Praga is even better.


I like this recording too


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 8


----------



## Vasks

_Finnish symphonists_

*Einar Englund - Symphony #4 (Panula/Naxos)
Joonas Kokkonen - Symphony #2 (Vanska/BIS)*


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60*

Recorded: 1965-01-07
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London
*
Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88*

Recorded: 1969-01-18
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London
_
London Symphony Orchestra
Witold Rowicki_


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt, incidental music, Op. 23

Lucia Popp (soprano)

Ambrosian Singers, Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Malx

*Ives, Symphony No 2 - Münchner Philharmoniker, James Levine.*

I don't know the Ives symphonies that well but I always find the second a pleasurable listen.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto*

Reiner and Heifetz.


----------



## Bourdon

*Resurrexit*

Easter


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace

Pauline Rathmann, Yumeji Matasufuji, Leah-Marian Jones, Valentino Worlitzsch

World Orchestra for Peace, World Choir for Peace, Karl Jenkins.


----------



## SanAntone

Bach | The Goldberg Variations | Pieter-Jan Belder, Yuan Sheng, Elena Barshai, Amati String Trio










A recording of four different versions of the GV using harpsichord, piano, organ, and string trio.


----------



## Philidor

Inspired by the recently opened thread.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Symphony No. 39 E-flat major KV 543*

Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer
July 1956










Not too bad ... far away from the marble-like rendition of the Beethoven Symphonies in his studio recording. Vivid, animated.


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Riccardo Chailly.*


----------



## Art Rock

Christian Sinding: Sonata and other piano Works (Jerome Lowenthal, Bridge)

The sonata is the main eye-catcher here, because chances are that many classical music listeners already have the most famous Sinding piece "Rustles of Spring", which is of course also included. For the rest there are eight miniatures, taken from various collections of pieces. I'm missing the charm of his great predecessor Grieg in most of these pieces though.


----------



## Philidor

Continuing the pilgrimage.

*Franz Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - Troisième année*

Lazar Berman, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various works part one for the rest of today.

_Winter and the Birds_ - part-song for unaccompanied female choir H- [Text: Fritz Bennicke Hart] (1894): a)
_The Autumn Is Old_ - part-song for unaccompanied mixed choir H1 [Text: Thomas Hood] (1895): a)
_O Lady, Leave That Silken Thread_ - part-song for unaccompanied mixed choir H4 [Text: Thomas Hood] (1895): a)
_Soft and Gently_ from _Three Short Part-Songs_ for unaccompanied female choir H13 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1896): a)
_Ave Maria_ for unaccompanied female choir H49 (1900): a)
_The Cloud Messenger_ - ode for alto, mixed choir and orchestra H111 [Kālidāsa - transl. from Sanskrit by Gustav Holst] (1910-12): b)

a) with The Finzi Singers/Paul Spicer
b) with Della Jones (mez.), the London Symphony Chorus and the London Symphony Orchestra/Richard Hickox










_Six Songs_ for soprano and piano H69 [Texts: Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Philip Sidney/anon. English/Nicholas Breton/William Blake/Alfred H. Hyatt] (1903-04):
_(9) Hymns from the Rig Veda_ for medium voice and piano H90 [Texts: Hindu scripture, transl. from Sanskrit by Gustav Holst] (1907-08):










_A Somerset Rhapsody_ for orchestra H87 (1906 - rev. 1907):
_Beni Mora: Oriental Suite_ for orchestra H107 (1909-10):
_Invocation_ for cello and orchestra H75 (1911):


----------



## Philidor

Now some danish stuff.

*Per Nørgård: String quartet No. 4 "Dreamscape" (1969)*

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60*

_ Recorded: 4-9 May 1990
Recording Venue: Concert Hall of Slovak Philharmonic, Bratislava_

First time listening to this recording of the Dvorak symphonies.


----------



## Joe B

Earlier - Symphony No. 7 from this set:










Currently - Suzi Digby leading the Ora Singers:







* 24/96 FLAC*

1	SPEM IN ALIUM Thomas Tallis (c. 1505-1585) The Forty-Part Motet: Spem in alium 9'21
2	Derrick Gerarde (c. 1540-1580) O Souverain Pasteur	5'24
3	Alfonso Ferrabosco I (c. 1543-1588) In Monte Oliveti	4'04
4	William Byrd (c. 1540-1623) Domine, salva nos	3'06
5	Anonymous [Plainchant] Fructum salutiferum	0'28
6	Derrick Gerarde (c. 1540-1580) Tua est potentia	3'39
7	Philip van Wilder (c. 1500-1553) Pater Noster	4'08
8	Thomas Tallis In ieiunio et fletu	4'15
9	Alfonso Ferrabosco I Decantabat populus Israel	3'04
10	Anonymous [Plainchant] Ex altari tuo, Domine	0'30
11	Alfonso Ferrabosco I Judica me, Domine	7'08
12	William Byrd Fac cum servo tuo	4'17
13	Thomas Tallis Derelinquit impius	3'42
14	Philip van Wilder Vidi civitatem	8'06
15	James MacMillan (b. 1959) The Forty-Part Motet: Vidi aquam
(Commissioned by ORA Singers. World premiere recording)	9'07

I do enjoy the few binaural recordings I have. Sound stage and imaging are amazing.


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Mariss Jansons.*

After Chailly this afternoon thought I'd stream this one this evening.


----------



## marlow

Mahler symphony 2

LPO / Jurowski

Volcanic!


----------



## EvaBaron

Mozart symphony no. 40

Marriner/ASMF

I find that when ‘golden age conductors’ conduct Mozart (Walter, Klemperer, Szell), their scherzo’s are way too slow and heavy and the second movement is sometimes too slow as well. This is my favourite recording because it’s a brisk tempi, which I think works best for this symphony but it’s not emotionally detached or too light. It feeds into the minor very well, just listen to the famous opening theme of the symphony. It’s also just very musical and Mozart sounding, just like everything Marriner and ASMF did in Mozart. Marriner is my favourite Mozart conductor, closely followed by Mackerras


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Antonio Vivaldi

Magnificat in G minor, RV 611
Gloria in D major, RV 589

Teresa Berganza, mezzo-soprano
Lucia Valentini Terrani, contralto
Gordon Hunt, oboe
Continuo: Leslie Pearson, organ and harpsichord Norman Jones, cello
New Philharmonia Chorus (Norbert Balatsch, chorus master)
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*

These are beautiful!


----------



## Merl

Two very different approaches to the 5th quartet, many decades apart, but both highly enjoyable for different reasons.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

After listening to Janson's Bruckner 7 earlier this evening I decide to stay with him.

*Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Mariss Jansons. *

An impressive Mahler 1 recorded live in 2006.


----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

Palestrina | De Beata Maria (Virginis) - Sergio Vartolo, Nova Schola Gregoriana, Solisti della Cappella Musicale de San Petronio










These are different recordings than the ones Vartolo released on Naxos - and among my favorites of my Palestrina collection. I've made an attempt to collect every mass that has been recorded, of the 104 at least 80 have been done. I suspended my search about five years ago and there may have been others newly recorded since then, but at that time 80 were available.


----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev, String Quartet No 1 - Pavel Haas Quartet.*

This may seem a bit of a trite comment - has this quartet produced a bad recording?


----------



## 96 Keys

Superb all around.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 6 - Halle Orchestra, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski.*

A super performance of this wonderful symphony - not everyone's fav' Shosty symphony but having seen it performed live it is a favourite of mine.


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor

Bavarian State Orchestra, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## 13hm13

Saint-Saëns: Organ Symphony & Piano Concerto No. 2

Peter Hurford (organ), Pascal Roge (piano)

Orchestre Symphonique de Montreal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## 13hm13

Richard Wagner, Lorin Maazel, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra* - Tannhäuser Without Words


----------



## SanAntone

Dvorák | Piano Quintets & Bagatelles | Busch Trio, Maria Milstein, Miguel Da Silva


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> *Prokofiev, String Quartet No 1 - Pavel Haas Quartet.*
> 
> This may seem a bit of a trite comment - has this quartet produced a bad recording?


No. ............


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony in F minor (No. 00)*
> 
> Skrowaczewski sure makes this symphony sound good.
> 
> View attachment 164149


Totally agree. It's not a piece I think deserves to be ignored, not at all.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Guarneri Quartet with Pinchas Zukerman : Beethoven - String Quintet In C, Op. 29 & Mendelssohn - String Quintet In B-Flat, Op. 87. RCA Red Seal 1979


----------



## Joe B

Julien Chauvin leading Sandrine Piau and Le Concert de la Loge:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Choral Fantasy & Triple Concerto

Alexandra Conunova (violin), Natalie Clein (cello) & David Kadouch (piano), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Sandrine Piau (soprano), Anaïck Morel (mezzo), Stanislas de Barbeyrac (tenor) & Florian Sempey (bass)

Insula orchestra, Accentus, Laurence Equilbey.


----------



## SanAntone

Mahler | Symphony No. 2 in C Minor | Otto Klemperer, Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

Gidon Kremer - Edition Lockenhaus Vol. 1 / 2

Franck - Quintet In F Minor For Piano And Strings
Caplet - Conte Fantastique D'Après Une Des Histoires Extraordinaires D'Edgar Allan Poe
Poulenc - Zwei Lieder Aus, Two Songs From, Deux Mélodies Extraits De Fiançailles Pour Rire
Janáček - String Quartet No. 1
Stravinsky - Concerto En Ré
Shostakovich - Two Waltzes For Flute, Clarinet And Piano
Shostakovich - Two Pieces For String Octet Op. 11

ECM New Series 1986 2LP gatefold. Recorded live


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, Op. 112
Sarastro Quartett*










Such a fantastic piece. I feel a Saint-Saëns-a-thon a brewin'.


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero: Symphonies Nos. 3 and *4*

Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida

No 4 for the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## opus55

Haydn: Symphonies 103 and 104
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra | Adam Fischer


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Cramer: Piano Concertos Nos 1, 3 & 6

Howard Shelley (piano)

London Mozart Players


----------



## Gothos

Symphonies Nos.7 & 8


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arthur Sullivan:
- In Memoriam (Overture in C major)
- Suite from "The Tempest" Op.1
- Symphony in E major "The Irish"
Richard Hickox & the BBC Philharmonic *

A new purchase I picked up by chance used yesterday.

I'm thoroughly enjoying this album. I only have a few recordings by Hickox but they have each made a good impression - this certainly continues the trend.


----------



## KevinJS

Orff - Trionfi (complete) - Carmina Burana - Catulli Carmina - Trionfo Di Afrodite


----------



## Bourdon

*Ockeghem*

MIssa "De Plus en Plus"
Credo "De Village"
Gaude Maria
Missa Fors Seulement
Fors Seulement


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 2 & Wagner: Meistersinger Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Philidor

Finale.

*Georg Frideric Handel: Concerto grosso B minor op. 6 Nr. 12*

Concentus musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay*

No forced sound with the Clerks Group, the beauty flows over you like sweet dew.

For now,returning to these enduringly appealing songs and superb performances.


----------



## Art Rock

Christian Sinding: Piano trios 2+3 (Ilona Prunyi, Andras Kiss, Tamas Koo, Marco Polo)

Not bad, not bad at all. Not particularly good either though. Almost unavoidably, words like sentimental and schmaltzy crop up as soon as you start to really listen to them, rather than using them as pleasant background music. They are eminently suited for that latter purpose though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various works part two for late morning and early afternoon. As a composer Holst could be hair-tearingly uneven, but there is much to like here and in the final instalment.

_The Planets_ - suite for orchestra, with wordless female choir in finale H125 (1914-16):










_A Dirge for Two Veterans_ for male choir, brass and percussion H121 [Text: Walt Whitman] (1914): a)
_This Have I Done for My True Love_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H128, from _Three Carols for Unaccompanied Chorus_ [Text: Anon. Cornish poem] (1916): b) 
_Ode to Death_ for mixed choir and orchestra H144 [Text: Walt Whitman] (1919): c)

a) with the Joyful Company of Singers/Stephen Westrop and the City of London Sinfonia/Richard Hickox
b) with The Finzi Singers/Paul Spicer
c) with the London Symphony Chorus/Stephen Westrop and the London Symphony Orchestra/Richard Hickox










_Four Songs_ for voice and violin H132 [Texts: Anon. medieval English] (1916-17):










_The Hymn of Jesus_ - for two mixed choir, female semi-choir and orchestra H140 [Text: from the _Apocryphal Acts of St. John_ (1917):










_St Paul's Suite_ for string orchestra H118 (1912-13):
Introductory ballet music for orchestra from the one-act opera _The Perfect Fool_ H150 (1918-22):
_A Fugal Concerto_ for flute, oboe and string orchestra H152 (1923):


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos

Henryk Szeryng (violin), Charles Reiner (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


----------



## haziz




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 1

*Organ Concerto* - Maurice Duruflé (organ), Paris Conservatoire Orch. - Georges Prêtre
*Litanies à la Vierge noire* - Henriette Roget (organ), Ma*îtrise d'enfants de la Radiodiffusion Françaises - Jacques Joulneau
*Piano Concerto in C minor* - Gabriel Tacchino (piano), Paris Conservatoire Orch. - Georges Prêtre
*Concert champêtre in D* - Aimée Van de Wiele (harpsichord), Paris Conservatoire Orch. - PIerre Dervaux

The first disc of a very useful Poulenc compllation. Excellent performances from the late 1950s (the Concert champêtre is mono) and 1960s.


----------



## Malx

*Valentini, Concerti Grossi, Op.7 - Ensemble 415, Chiara Banchini.*

Not a lot of sleep last night so something gently playing in the background to start the day (via Qobuz).


----------



## 13hm13

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini / Schubert - Symphonies Nos. 4 & 8


----------



## Rogerx

Marzio Conti conducts Malipiero

Paolo Carlini (bassoon), Damiana Pinti (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Strumentale 'Città di Prato', Marzio Conti

Malipiero: 5 Favole per Voce e Piccola Orchestra
Malipiero: Gabrieliana
Malipiero: Madrigali - Interpretazioni Sinfoniche
Malipiero: Serenata per Fagotto e 10 strumenti
Malipiero: Sette Canzonette Veneziane


----------



## haziz

* Bach, J S: Cello Suite Nos. 1 - 3, BWV1007 - BWV1009*

* Yo-Yo Ma (2018)*


----------



## jegreenwood

Starting the day with Chopin and Rubinstein. His first set of the Mazurkas (1920s/30s?).


----------



## Rogerx

Reicha: Wind Quintets

Michael Thompson Wind Ensemble
Reicha, A: Wind Quintet, Op. 88 No. 6 in F major
Reicha, A: Wind Quintet, Op. 91 No. 6 in C major


----------



## SanAntone

Shostakovich | Cello Concerto No. 1, Op. 107 | Alisa Weilerstein


----------



## haziz

* Hanson, H: Symphony No. 2, Op. 30 'Romantic'*

_ Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin_
Recorded: 1986-04
Recording Venue: Recorded April 1986, Powell Hall, Saint Louis, MO


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Eric Satie: An Homage and Complete Ballets
*Utah Symphony Orchestra - Maurice Abravanel

A whole lotta Satie!


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Slavonic Dances Op.46 & Op.72

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## eljr

Gregorian Chant for The Church Year (Box set Edition)
Schola of the Hofburgkapelle

Release: 2011
Runtime: 74:02

CD 3 Easter

This was a gift sent to me from across the sea a few years ago.


----------



## Vasks

*Schneider - Tragic Overture, Op.45 (Frank/cpo)
Chopin - Two Nocturnes, Op. 27 (Arrau/Philips)
Clementi - Symphony #3 "Great National" (d'Avalos/ASV)*


----------



## eljr

haziz said:


> * Bach, J S: Cello Suite Nos. 1 - 3, BWV1007 - BWV1009*
> 
> * Yo-Yo Ma (2018)*


I have had this one "on deck" as it were for a couple weeks now. There is just so much new music, I can't find time to listen. But, I will!


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> *Ockeghem*
> 
> MIssa "De Plus en Plus"
> Credo "De Village"
> Gaude Maria
> Missa Fors Seulement
> Fors Seulement


A fine idea. I shall follow your lead today.


----------



## eljr

SanAntone said:


> Shostakovich | Cello Concerto No. 1, Op. 107 | Alisa Weilerstein


A common problem I face here. So many plays I want to copy!


----------



## haziz

* Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14*

_ Elmar Oliveria (violin)
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin_
Recorded: 1986-04
Recording Venue: Recorded April 1986, Powell Hall, Saint Louis, MO


----------



## haziz

* Glazunov: Symphony No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 16*

_ Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamberg, Germany


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various works part three of three for the rest of this afternoon. I admire the way some of Holst's post-WWI work took on a new sense of nigh-on neoclassical economy - something the composer had in common with contemporaries such as Roussel, de Falla and Zemlinsky. However, just to show that Holst was a romantic at heart the larger-scale _Choral Symphony_ sounds almost as if it could have been written by someone like Granville Bantock or Edward Elgar twenty years earlier.

_The Evening-Watch: Dialogue between Body and Soul_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir H159 [Text: Henry Vaughan] (1924): a)
_Seven Part-Songs_ for soprano, female choir and string orchestra H162 [Texts: Robert Bridges] (1925-26): b)
_A Choral Fantasia_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra H177 [Text: Robert Bridges (1930): b)

a) with The Finzi Singers/Paul Spicer
b) with Patricia Rozario (sop.), the Joyful Company of Singers/Stephen Westrop and the City of London Sinfonia/Richard Hickox










_Twelve Songs_ for soprano and piano H174 [Texts: Humbert Wolfe] (1929):










_A Fugal Overture_ for orchestra H151 (1922):
_Egdon Heath (A Homage to Thomas Hardy)_ - tone poem for orchestra H72 (1927):
_Hammersmith_ - prelude and scherzo for military wind band H178, arr. for orchestra (1930 - arr. 1931):










_Choral Symphony_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra H155 [Text: John Keats (1923-24):










_Brook Green Suite_ for string orchestra H190 (1933):


----------



## Rogerx

Salonen : Cello concerto

Ravel: Sonata in A Minor for Violin and Cello,

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello), Pekka Kuusisto (violin)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Dima Slobodeniouk


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Mélodies Persanes, Op. 26
Anaïs Constans, Axelle Fanyo, Philippe Estèphe, Jérôme Boutillier, Éléonore Pancrazi, Artavazd Sargsyan
Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Leo Hussain*










I now have listened to this work twice in a row. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## eljr

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Bkeske

Supporting the people of Ukraine today

Theodore Kuchar concucts Khatchaturian - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra (1940) & Concerto-Rhapsody For Violin And Orchestra (1961). National Symphony Orchestra Of Ukraine, Mihaela Martin violin. Naxos 2003


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Dance Intermezzo, Op. 45 No. 2
Sibelius: En Saga, Op. 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise, Op. 55
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49
Sibelius: The Bard, Op. 64
Sibelius: The Dryad, Op. 45 No. 1
Sibelius: The Oceanides, Op. 73


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 9


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kiki

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Job 
Philharmonia Orchestra / Barry Wordsworth / 1990 (Collins)

A really excellent account, with great recorded sound as well.


----------



## SanAntone

Mozart | Clarinet Quintet, K. 581 | Divertimento Salzburg (period instruments)










This recording from Claves was released in 1986 and must have been among the first PI recordings of this work to come out. It still sounds good.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bkeske

Watching/listening to the Digital Concert Hall live. Today's program, a single composition.

Mahler's 2nd Symphony, conducted by Dudamel. This should be very enjoyable. Today, a dedication before the start of the symphony was to the people of Ukraine. 'Resurrection'.


----------



## Philidor

There were some laudators for Beecham's recording of KV 543 in the recently started thread. I wasn't in position to resist that temptation ...

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Symphony No. 39 E-flat major KV 543*

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Thomas Beecham










I admit that I was not fully happy with Beecham's recordings of the London Symphonies. But this one was really fine. Thanks to all laudators.


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Sibelius Edition Box 6 "Violin and Piano" (Various, BIS, 5 CDs)

Playing CD4: Collections of pieces for violin and piano (opus 77-81) and three additional miniatures. Composed between symphonies 4 and 5, this is from one of his best periods (around 1913). Compared to the first two CD's, that difference is clearly noticeable. No unknown masterpieces here so far, but well worth hearing.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Have been spending time with Ukrainian music for much of the week, beginning with the following three discs in my collection:









The variety and delightfulness of the music on these discs continues to astound.

Following Ilya Polsky's explosive and frenetic, "Iron-Foundry"-like eleven minute Overture (a good way to open a listening session -- especially if one enjoys a heart-wrenching lyrical theme), disc one of the 2 CD Set One features a cheery, upbeat but probing Concerto for Domra and Orchestra by Volodimir Podgorny. The domra is a mandolin-like folk instrument popular in the Ukraine. The soloist, Boris Michaev, proves the Segovia (and at times the Eric Clapton) of the instrument. The third selection, Alexandre Mamontov's Concert Polonaise reveals a shadow of Chopin, perhaps, but provides a colorful orchestral palate with which to paint the lilting dance. Dmitro Klebanov, perhaps a more familiar name than other composers on these discs, is represented with two works, the lovely but haunting Suite No. 2 for String Orchestra (on CD 1) and the Four Preludes and Fugues for Orchestra on CD 2. Both works are well worth repeated visits. And there is much more.









The following two discs provide many more delightful discoveries including Boris Yarovinsky's Symphony No. 4, Petro Gaidamaka's Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra as well as his Variations on a Theme by M. Lysenko for Cello and Orchestra (from Set 2), and Volodimir Zolotukhin's Symphonic Suite from the Ballet "Into the Fire of Greece", Igor Kovach's Concertino for Cello and Orchestra and his Symphonic Ditheramb, and Valentin Borisov's Romantic Tale for Viola and Chamber Orchestra, and his engaging three movement Concerto for Violin and Orchestra with Igor Shapovalov on violin.

















I listen to this music with a sense of sadness this week, but also with a spark of hope. All is not terrible, and sometimes a spark of brightness rises from ashes of destruction. Since hearing the news of the Russian attack on Ukraine, my wife and I have been recollecting upon the fate of a former student of mine, when I taught ESL (English as a Second Language). She came to my class as a twelve-year-old Ukrainian who was sent alone to this country to live with her uncle (a Russian Orthodox priest) and his family. She became almost like an adopted daughter, my wife often taking her on shopping trips for the latest in American style clothes and accessories. The girl and her uncle's family were not people of grand circumstances, but we delighted in helping her out. I worked with her in ESL for three years, both of us negotiating between languages, Ukrainian and English, with me perhaps learning the bulk of information. (She introduced me to the Ukrainian rock band Okean Elzy (Океан Ельзи, translation: Elza's Ocean) formed in 1994 in Lviv, Ukraine, her home city. After three years the priest was transferred and she was gone and we lost touch, ourselves moving from our rural area home to this current suburban location hundreds of miles away. But the current Ukraine situation got us to reflecting about Dzvinka, and my wife found her on social media, reconnecting. She is now working in an Accountancy firm, busy with the tax season. And my wife says to me: Guess where she lives. I had no idea, but I named our own current town, to which the response was "yes. She lives about three miles away." Following a skype session, we learned something of her current circumstances and of her family's, who still live in Lviv, and set up a dinner meeting at a local eatery where she had actually waitressed and which he had visited a time or two ignorant of the fact. So, for us there is some joy in the midst of this dreadful war, and I maintain my spirit of hopefulness by listening this week to music from Ukraine. It's sometimes a very small world.









From which my favorite song is track 18: Не Питай


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

SONNET CLV said:


> Have been spending time with Ukrainian music for much of the week, beginning with the following three discs in my collection:
> 
> View attachment 164209
> 
> 
> The variety and delightfulness of the music on these discs continues to astound.
> 
> Following Ilya Polsky's explosive and frenetic, "Iron-Foundry"-like eleven minute Overture (a good way to open a listening session -- especially if one enjoys a heart-wrenching lyrical theme), disc one of the 2 CD Set One features a cheery, upbeat but probing Concerto for Domra and Orchestra by Volodimir Podgorny. The domra is a mandolin-like folk instrument popular in the Ukraine. The soloist, Boris Michaev, proves the Segovia (and at times the Eric Clapton) of the instrument. The third selection, Alexandre Mamontov's Concert Polonaise reveals a shadow of Chopin, perhaps, but provides a colorful orchestral palate with which to paint the lilting dance. Dmitro Klebanov, perhaps a more familiar name than other composers on these discs, is represented with two works, the lovely but haunting Suite No. 2 for String Orchestra (on CD 1) and the Four Preludes and Fugues for Orchestra on CD 2. Both works are well worth repeated visits. And there is much more.
> 
> The following two discs provide many more delightful discoveries including Boris Yarovinsky's Symphony No. 4, Petro Gaidamaka's Concerto for Oboe and Orchestra as well as his Variations on a Theme by M. Lysenko for Cello and Orchestra (from Set 2), and Volodimir Zolotukhin's Symphonic Suite from the Ballet "Into the Fire of Greece", Igor Kovach's Concertino for Cello and Orchestra and his Symphonic Ditheramb, and Valentin Borisov's Romantic Tale for Viola and Chamber Orchestra, and his engaging three movement Concerto for Violin and Orchestra with
> 
> I listen to this music with a sense of sadness this week, but also with a spark of hope. All is not terrible, and sometimes a spark of brightness rises from ashes of destruction. Since hearing the news of the Russian attack on Ukraine, my wife and I have been recollecting upon the fate of a former student of mine, when I taught ESL (English as a Second Language). She came to my class as a twelve-year-old Ukrainian who was sent alone to this country to live with her uncle (a Russian Orthodox priest) and his family. She became almost like an adopted daughter, my wife often taking her on shopping trips for the latest in American style clothes and accessories. The girl and her uncle's family were not people of grand circumstances, but we delighted in helping her out. I worked with her in ESL for three years, both of us negotiating between languages, Ukrainian and English, with me perhaps learning the bulk of information. (She introduced me to the Ukrainian rock band Okean Elzy (Океан Ельзи, translation: Elza's Ocean) formed in 1994 in Lviv, Ukraine, her home city. After three years the priest was transferred and she was gone and we lost touch, ourselves moving from our rural area home to this current suburban location hundreds of miles away. But the current Ukraine situation got us to reflecting about Dzvinka, and my wife found her on social media, reconnecting. She is now working in an Accountancy firm, busy with the tax season. And my wife says to me: Guess where she lives. I had no idea, but I named our own current town, to which the response was "yes. She lives about three miles away." Following a skype session, we learned something of her current circumstances and of her family's, who still live in Lviv, and set up a dinner meeting at a local eatery where she had actually waitressed and which he had visited a time or two ignorant of the fact. So, for us there is some joy in the midst of this dreadful war, and I maintain my spirit of hopefulness by listening this week to music from Ukraine. It's sometimes a very small world.


I see a lot of Ukrainian spins the last few days, I know I have too.

Interesting how we are drawn to it given the terrible events of the day.


----------



## SanAntone

Chopin | Evening Around an 1831 Pleyel | Janusz Olejniczak, Ensemble Mosaïques, Christopher Coin


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach and G.F. Handel - orchestral works side by side part one for the rest of today.

Harpsichord Concerto no.1 in D-minor BWV1052 (prob. by 1730): a)
Harpsichord Concerto no.2 in E BWV1053 (poss. bet. 1717-18 or poss. 1725): a)
Harpsichord Concerto no.3 in D BWV1054 - arr. of Violin Concerto no.2 in E BWV1042 (orig. bet. 1717-23, or poss. c. 1729 - arr. poss. 1738): a)
_Brandenburg Concerto_ no.1 in F BWV1046 (1721): b)
_Brandenburg Concerto_ no.2 in F BWV1047 (poss. 1718 or 1721): b)

a) with the English Chamber Orchestra/Raymond Leppard
b) with the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields/Sir Neville Marriner










Organ Concerto no.1 in G-minor/G HWV289 op.4 no.1 (bet. 1735-36):
Organ Concerto no.2 in B-flat HWV290 op.4 no.2 (1735):
Organ Concerto no.3 in G-minor HWV291 op.4 no.3 (1735):
_Concerto Grosso_ in B-flat HWV312 op.3 no.1 (bet. c. 1710-24):
_Concerto Grosso_ in B-flat HWV313 op.3 no.2 (bet. c. 1715-18):
_Concerto Grosso_ in G HWV314 op.3 no.3 (bet. c. 1717-18):


----------



## Art Rock

Walter Braunfels: Piano music (Tatjana Blome, Holger Groschopp, Capriccio)

Walter Braunfels (1882 - 1954 was a German composer, pianist, and music educator. I first came across him a few years ago and have been adding a number of his CD's to my collection since then. This one was left unplayed so far. The CD contains Variations on an old French song for two pianos, Little pieces for piano four hands, and Bagatelles. This is music that is not easily classified in terms of late romanticism, impressionism or modernism, but it is well worth listening to.


----------



## Malx

This evening I have reached for a box that I have neglected for too long.

*Fauré, Various works for Piano, Cello and Clarinet including the Op 120 Trio (disc 1 of the box) - Paul Meyer (Clarinet), François Salque (cello), Eric Le Sage (piano).*

Beautifully played and recorded.


----------



## eljr




----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 3 - Bernstein - New York Philharmonic


----------



## KevinJS

Art Rock said:


> Walter Braunfels: Piano music (Tatjana Blome, Holger Groschopp, Capriccio)
> 
> Walter Braunfels (1882 - 1954 was a German composer, pianist, and music educator. I first came across him a few years ago and have been adding a number of his CD's to my collection since then. This one was left unplayed so far. The CD contains Variations on an old French song for two pianos, Little pieces for piano four hands, and Bagatelles. This is music that is not easily classified in terms of late romanticism, impressionism or modernism, but it is well worth listening to.


Interesting. I was listening to him last night:


----------



## Bkeske

Bkeske said:


> Watching/listening to the Digital Concert Hall live. Today's program, a single composition.
> 
> Mahler's 2nd Symphony, conducted by Dudamel. This should be very enjoyable. Today, a dedication before the start of the symphony was to the people of Ukraine. 'Resurrection'.


That was a phenomenal performance today. Dudamel and the Berliner's were at the top of their game today.

I'm not sure I have ever heard the audience so loud, appreciative, and enthusiastic at the end of a concert in this incredible hall.

Very emotional. Incredible. And Mahler's 2nd was quite apropos for the events of the day.


----------



## eljr




----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76*
_
Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

I don't know if the critics think this is good, bad, or great, but personally, I like how it sounds. Toscanini is in a more resonant environment with an orchestra that hasn't been drilled down into perfection, and there is a sense of freedom in this recording.


----------



## eljr




----------



## marlow

Argerich and friends.

Lugano 2009


----------



## SanAntone

Tchaikovsky | The Seasons | *Lydia Artymiw*










After sampling several more recent recordings this one on Chandos from 1984 is the one I liked best, mainly because of the engineering which is naturalistic and allows the music to bloom in the recital hall acoustic.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Albert Roussel - various chamber works

Serenade op. 30
String Quartet in D major
Violin sonata no. 2


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

First time this year listening to pre-baroque music today. Now basking in the almighty glory of Josquin. Last year I listened to a lot of this music so I was weary of becoming tired of it, but I couldn't ever. Possibly the best or 2nd best period of music after the 20th century, IMO


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto*

With Heiftez in 1949, featuring the Testament remastering. I have Hilary Hahn's recording with Neville Marriner, and her tone sounded too light for this piece. I found myself drifting off. Heifetz grabs me by the neck and keeps my attention.


----------



## eljr




----------



## haziz

I almost never listen to Mahler's 7th symphony, to the point that I cannot recall my last time listening to it. It is possible this is my first time listening to it!










*

Season opening 2016: Simon Rattle conducts Mahler's Seventh Symphony*
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/23427

The press described this evening with Simon Rattle conducting Mahler's Seventh Symphony as a "spectacular concert that started the 2016/2017 season with a bang". According to the composer, the work has a "predominantly cheerful character", but this optimism always remains fragile, ambiguous, on the edge of the abyss.

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle_

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/23427


----------



## Chilham

Bizet: Symphony in C

François Leleux, Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

More sensational, blissful and texturally complex music from the renaissance


----------



## Joe B

Veronique Gens and I Giardini:


----------



## haziz

After Mahler's 7th symphony, which is definitely not my cup of tea, I turn to a video of my favorite piano concerto played by one of my favorite pianists, Leif Ove Andsnes, playing with the Bergen Philharmonic. A comment suggested that the conductor is Ole Kristian Ruud.


----------



## 96 Keys

This "Encore Edition" adds an extra track by Trifonov himself titled "Canon (Counter-retrograde, based on Bach's Art of Fugue)." It's interesting but rather jarring at first due to a pointilistic compositional technique, it then gets more dense and a little less dissonant.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Rihm - Jagden und Formen
Ensemble Modern - Dominique My


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53, Dvořák: Romance in F minor, Op. 11
Kyung-Wha Chung (violin)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Mut


----------



## KevinJS

Officium - Jan Garbarek/The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Kevin Pearson

This Perlman and Ashkenazy have some of the best performances I have heard of these works. Just love it!


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## haziz

* Bach, J S: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1*

_ András Schiff (piano)_
Recorded: 1984-09
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## KevinJS

Górecki - Symphony #3 - Zinman - London Sinfonietta


----------



## tortkis

Schumann Project: Complete Chamber Music with Piano - Eric Le Sage (Alpha)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Complete piano music (Boris Petrushansky, Stradivarius, 5 CD's)

Playing CD 2: Piano sonatas 1 and 2, Three pieces, Children's Notebook, Murzika, Three Glinka Variations. Of course, the two sonatas are the main attraction (especially the second, but the other pieces are worthwhile as well.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nice peaceful music from the modern age.


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Sibelius Edition Box 6 "Violin and Piano" (Various, BIS, 5 CDs)

Playing CD5: Danses champêtres Op.106, Four Pieces Op.115, Three Pieces Op.116. The CD also includes the short Two Pieces, Op. 2 (original versions), and alternative excerpts from the violin concerto, which are imo not of interest except for study purposes. The three main works though are late Sibelius and definitely worthwhile. And that concludes Box 6. Tomorrow I'll probably start with Box 7.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Italian & Scottish Symphonies/Hebrides Overture, Op. 26

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati, Stanisław Skrowaczewski


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Haydn: Cello Concertos

Concerto for cello and orchestra in C major Hob.VIIb: 1
Konzert für Violoncello und Orchester in C-Dur Hob.VIIb: 1

01. Moderato (00:00)
02. Adagio (10:23)
03. Finale - Allegro molto (18:36)

Dedicated to his friend Joseph Franz Weigl, then the principal cellist of Prince Nicolaus's Esterházy Orchestra

Concerto for cello and orchestra in C major Hob.VIIb: 2
Konzert für Violoncello und Orchester in D-Dur Hob.VIIb: 2

01. Allegro moderato (24:53)
02. Adagio (39:38)
03. Allegro (45:29)

Dedicated to Antonín Kraft, a cellist of Prince Nikolaus's Esterházy Orchestra.

played by Jean-Guihen Queyras (violoncello) and the Freiburger Barockorchester


----------



## Kiki

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 
MusicAeterna / Teodor Currentzis / 2018 (Sony)

Ecstatic!


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach and G.F. Handel - orchestral works side by side part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Harpsichord Concerto no.4 in A BWV1055 (c. 1738, prob. based on lost oboe d'amore concerto from poss. c. 1721):
Harpsichord Concerto no.5 in F-minor BWV1056 (c. 1738, poss. based on a lost violin concerto):
Harpsichord Concerto no.6 in F BWV1057 - arr. of _Brandenburg Concerto_ no.4 in G (orig. bet. 1719-20 - arr. poss. 1738):
Harpsichord Concerto no.7 in G-minor BWV1058 - arr. of Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor BWV1041 (orig. bet. 1717-23, or poss. c. 1729 - arr. poss. 1738): 
_Brandenburg Concerto_ no.3 in G BWV1048 (1718):
_Brandenburg Concerto_ no.4 in G BWV1049 (bet. 1719-20):










Organ Concerto no.4 in F HWV291 op.4 no.4 (1735):
Organ Concerto no.5 in F HWV293 op.4 no.5 (1735):
Organ Concerto no.6 in B-flat HWV294 op.4 no.6 (1736):
_Concerto Grosso_ in F HWV315 op.3 no.4 (1716):
_Concerto Grosso_ in D-minor HWV316 op.3 no.5 (bet. c. 1715-18):
_Concerto Grosso_ in D HWV317 op.3 no.6 (bet. c. 1715-18):


----------



## Philidor

Next Mozart #39.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Symphony No. 39 E-flat major KV 543*

Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bruno Walter










Very simplified: This could serve as an example for a rendition from Beethoven's perspective. I prefer those who are approaching from the other side, but historic truth is difficult these days (as always) and secondly, Walter's view has its merits.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2

*Concerto for two pianos* - Francis Poulenc, Jacques Février (pianos) - Paris Conservatoire Orch. - Pierre Dervaux
*Aubade* - Gabriel Tacchino (piano) - Paris Conservatoire Orch. - Georges Prêtre
*Les Biches* - Ambrosian Singers, Philharmonia Orch. - Georges Prêtre

The second disc from this excellent combination includes Poulenc's own performance of the _Concerto for Two Pianos_, with Jacques Février. It also includes the more rarely performed _Aubade_, which has been a favourite of mine since I was a teenager. Prêtre's 1980 recording of the ballet _Les Biches_, first performed by the Ballets Russes de Monte Carlo on the eve of Poulenc's 25th birthday; an early work but it already bears all the hallmarks of his style.


----------



## Musicaterina

Franz Xaver Hammer: Viola da gamba Sonatas

played by:

Simone Eckert (viola da gamba)
Dorothee Palm (violoncello)
Ulrich Wedemeier (theorbo)
Karl-Ernst Went (harpsichord / forte-piano)


----------



## Joe B

Robert Shaw leading the Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus in Ludwig van Beethoven's "Mass in C":


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Genoveva Overture
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120
*
_ Martha Argerich (piano)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Riccardo Chailly_
Recorded: 2006-10-28
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig


----------



## Art Rock

Emil Sjögren: Songs (Katarina Pilotti, Kristina Balstedt Tyrennius, Sterling)

Emil Sjögren (1853 - 1918, Knivsta) was a Swedish composer, remembered best for his lieder and piano music. This CD on the adventurous Sterling label, gives a good impression of his Lieder. An interesting CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel - Piano Concertos

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Philidor

Competence can be substituted only by more competence.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 E minor op. 39*

London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis










To my opinion, this is one of the very best recodings of Sib #1. Only (and only maybe) surpassed by the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Santtu-Matias Rouvali. Equalled by Bernstein with the VPO, if you like this music "bigger than life". Or the other way round, Berglund with the COE. But overall, this is a real favourite ...


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in Walter Piston's "Symphony No. 4":


----------



## Kiki

Ge Gan-ru: 
Flute Concerto "Fairy Lady Meng Jiang"
Lovers Besieged

Sharon Bezaly, flute
Orquesta Sinfónica de Castilla y León / Enrique Diemecke / 2009 (BIS)

"Fairy Lady Meng Jiang" is about a young widow's powerless struggle against imperial tyranny; while "Lovers Besieged" is based on a folklore story of a historically real king committing suicide with his concubine on the eve of defeat in war.

Ge Gang-ru's music for me is a bit hit-and-miss. While I am fascinated by his sound world, I am often left feeling a bit unfulfilled by how his musical thoughts are developed. Anyhow, this is still fantastic music.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - The violin sonatas
Jorja Fleezanis - violin (Lorenzo Storioni, end 18th century)
Cyril Huvé - pianoforte (Johann Schanz, c. 1815)


----------



## Auferstehen

*BACH J S
*
Cello Suite No 2 in D min BWV 1008

Casals P (1936)

Mario


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante

Czech Chamber Orchestra, Michael Halász

Yury Revich (violin), Libor Ježek (violin)

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony in G Major, Op. 11 No. 1


----------



## SanAntone

Schumann | Piano Works | *Wilhelm Kempff* - _Humoreske_, Op. 20


----------



## eljr

anon.: Misereris omnium domine [Ash Wednesday: Introit]

Work length4:32

Capella Antiqua München
Konrad Ruhland
anon.: Ernendemus in melius [The Blessing of the Ashes: Response]

Work length3:41

Capella Antiqua München
Konrad Ruhland


----------



## Vasks

Just the 40 minute symphony...


----------



## eljr

...............


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*


----------



## haziz




----------



## HerbertNorman

Malcolm Arnold - Second String Quartet (1975) - McCapra Quartet - Chandos


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Benjamin Appl & Graham Johnson

Recorded live at Wigmore Hall, London, on 27 March 2015

Benjamin Appl (baritone) & Graham Johnson (piano)

Schubert: Alinde, D904
Schubert: Am Bach im Fruhling, D361
Schubert: An den Tod D518 (Schubart)
Schubert: An die Leier, D737 (Bruchmann)
Schubert: Das Lied im Grünen, D917
Schubert: Der Kampf D594 (Schiller)
Schubert: Der Wanderer an den Mond D870 (Seidl)
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D771 (Collin)
Schubert: Die Gebüsche, D646
Schubert: Die Taubenpost, D965A (D957 No. 14)
Schubert: Fischerweise, D881 (Schlechta)
Schubert: Geheimes, D719 (Goethe)
Schubert: Gruppe aus dem Tartarus, second version, D583 (Schiller)
Schubert: Im Abendrot, D799
Schubert: Im Freien D880
Schubert: Memnon, D541 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Verklarung D59 (Herder, after Pope)
Schubert: Wiedersehn D855 (A W von Schlegel)


----------



## sbmonty

Arnold: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 118
Maggini Quartet


----------



## SearsPoncho

This week's listening:

Vaughan Williams - String Quartet #2 - Maggini Quartet

Malcolm Arnold - String Quartet #2 - Allegri Quartet and McCapra Quartet

Martinu - Piano Quintet #2 - Martinu Quartet/Kosarek

Bach - Violin Partita #2 - Arthur Grumiaux (I need more Bach these days, especially the Chaconne.)

Brahms - Double Concerto - Oistrakh/Rostropovich/Szell/Cleveland Orchestra

Shostakovich - selections from The Golden Age - Serebrier/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

Schumann | Violin Sonatas | Christian Tetzlaff, Lars Vogt


----------



## Bourdon

*Die Gregorischen Gesänge*

Osterfestkreis ( MPS Records)


----------



## Joe B

Michael Kibblewhite leading The Hertfordshire Chorus, East London Chorus, The London Philharmonic, and Brian Blessed in Arthur Bliss's "Morning Heroes":


----------



## eljr




----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Swanwhite - Complete incidental Music

Orchestral Works, Vol. 5

Riho Eklundh (narrator)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## opus55

Strauss: Ein Heldenleben; Vier Letzte Lieder
Dorothea Röschmann, soprano
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra | Yannick Nézet-Séguin










Yevhen Stankovych: Symphony No. 2 "Heroic"
Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra | Theodore Kuchar


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Scriabin
Piano Sonata Nos. 7-10
Hamelin*










Outstanding in every possible way. Also, remember folks, by me listening to a Russian composer doesn't mean I support Putin's cause.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky*

Orpheus


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: String Quartets 2 and 5 (Delmé Quartet, Hyperion)

Continuing the cycle. Like the previous CD in this series, we have one of the first three (which form a mini cycle) and one of the next three (all inspired by Beethoven's Rasumovsky Quartets, Opus 59). String Quartet 2 (1953) starts in a positive mood, but ends in sombreness. String Quartet 5 (1974) is a 44 minutes 'monster' which continues to keep the attention focused, and has a gorgeous slow movement.


----------



## SanAntone

Chopin | Polonaises, Nocturnes, Mazurkas | Janusz Olejniczak










These "Real Chopin" recordings with period pianos are great!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Terrific performances of all three concertos in superb sound. All recorded in London in 1992, both piano concertos at Walthamstow Town Hall and the organ concerto at St Albans cathedral. Rogé is the soloist in the Piano Concerto and plays second piano in the Concerto for 2 Pianos.


----------



## Rogerx

Martha Argerich, Lahav Shani and the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra: Ben-Haim, Ravel, Stravinsky

Program

Paul Ben-Haim (1897 - 1984)
Symphony No.1

Maurice Ravel (1875 - 1937)
Piano Concerto in G

Igor Stravinsky (1883 - 1971)
The Firebird

Casting

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Lahav Shani (Conductor)
Martha Argerich (Piano)


----------



## Bkeske

Kuchar conducts Stankovych - Symphony No. 1, No. 2, & No. 4. Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra. Marco Polo 1995


----------



## Coach G

Bkeske said:


> Supporting the people of Ukraine today
> 
> Theodore Kuchar concucts Khatchaturian - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra (1940) & Concerto-Rhapsody For Violin And Orchestra (1961). National Symphony Orchestra Of Ukraine, Mihaela Martin violin. Naxos 2003


The National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine has made several contributions to the Naxos' _American Classics_ series:




























My thoughts and prayers go out to the people of Ukraine and the brave Russian anti-war protesters.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Coach G said:


> The National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine has made several contributions to the Naxos' _American Classics_ series:
> 
> View attachment 164283
> View attachment 164285
> 
> View attachment 164287
> View attachment 164289
> 
> 
> My thoughts and prayers go out to the people of Ukraine and the brave Russian anti-war protesters.


As luck would have it, I have all of those _American Classics_ releases - all very enjoyable and equally well-performed. I echo your sentiments concerning Ukraine, and I just hope this stupidity ends soon.


----------



## Merl

Giving this one a go for this week's SQ thread after playing through the Maggini and Ceruti recordings this morning.


----------



## Coach G

During the week I enjoyed the complete Beethoven symphonies by Yehudi Menuhin conducting the Warsaw Sinfonia.









In a field of innumerable recordings of the Beethoven symphonies, Menuhin and the Warsaw Sinfonia do well to hold their own against the finest orchestras in the world. According to Wikipedia, Yehudi Menuhin founded the Warsaw Sinfonia in 1984 and maintained a strong relationship with the orchestra up until his death in 1999. The complete Schubert cycle by Menuhin and the Warsaw Sinfonia is also top-notch.


----------



## Xenophiliu

I didn't think I had any Ukrainian-born composers in my catalog, but I was wrong. For today:










*Nikolai Kapustin**: Cello Concerto 1, Op. 85
*Eckart Runge, cello
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra - Frank Strobel










*Nikolai Kapustin: Cello Concerto 2, op. 103*
Enrico Dindo, cello
I Solisti di Pavia


----------



## Philidor

I am behind schedule with string quartets ...

*Dmitri Shostakovich: String quartet No. 12 D flat major op. 133 (1968)*

Borodin Quartet
(Original members - Dubinsky, Alexandrov, Shebalin, Berlinsky)


----------



## Bkeske

Arthur Fagen Conducts Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov - Caucasian Sketches - Suite No. 1, Op. 10 / Caucasian Sketches - Suite No. 2 "Iveria", Op. 42 / Turkish March, Op. 55 / Turkish Fragments, Op. 62. National Symphony Orchestra Of Ukraine. Naxos 1997


----------



## Philidor

Next op. 127.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String quartet E flat major op. 127*

Hagen Quartett










Imho the most pleasing one so far. Looking forward to Takács and ABQ.


----------



## cougarjuno

Some Belgian orchestral music


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach and G.F. Handel - orchestral works side by side part three for the rest of today.

Concerto for two harpsichords no.1 in C-minor BWV1060, arr. of a lost Concerto for violin and oboe in C-minor BWV1060R (orig. ???? - arr. poss. bet. 1730-45):
Concerto for two harpsichords no.2 in C BWV1061 (c. 1733-34):
Concerto for two harpsichords no.3 in C-minor, BWV1062 - arr. of the Concerto for two violins in D-minor BWV1043 (orig. c. 1730 - arr. c. 1736):
_Brandenburg Concerto_ no.5 in D BWV1050 (bet. 1720-21):
_Brandenburg Concerto_ no.6 in B-flat BWV1051 (1718):










Organ Concerto no.7 in B-flat HWV306 op.7 no.1 (1740):
Organ Concerto no.8 in A HWV307 op.7 no.2 (1743):
Organ Concerto no.9 in B-flat HWV308 op.7 no.3 (1751):
_Concerto Grosso_ in G HWV319 op.6 no.1 (1739):
_Concerto Grosso_ in F HWV320 op.6 no.2 (1739):
_Concerto Grosso_ in E-minor HWV321 op.6 no.3 (bet. 1739-40):


----------



## 96 Keys

Superb in every aspect.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: Symphony No. 8

Ádám Fischer, Danish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Merl

Finally getting to hear this recording of Busoni's 2nd quartet (that was missed from my blog review as I couldnt get access to it). A big thanks to a good friend on here for their help in tracking it down. You know who you are.


----------



## pmsummer

SPEM IN ALIUM
*Thomas Tallis*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms Violin Concerto*

I didn't like this recording yesterday, but today it sounds better. I must have been in a bad mood yesterday.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bartok no. 1 now  Fits my mood...


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-3rd Symphony.

Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 9

Guilini - Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Hmm. Italian conductor; American orchestra; German label; Spanish cover art. Makes perfect sense for the cover text to be written in French!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Only music played today.

*Gerhard, Symphony No 3 'Collages' - Orquesta Sinfónica de Tenerife, Víctor Pablo Pérez.*

I must get around to trying the Bamert Chandos recordings of the Gerhard Symphonies.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Chaya Czernowin - Wintersongs
International Contemporary Ensemble - Steven Schick


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

This recording of Palestrina's masses (Salvum me fac and Aspice Domine) was recommended a few weeks ago by SanAntone, so I'm giving them a try, along with the Jachet de Mantoue sacred works they're paired with


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphony nr. 5
Bayerisches Staatsorchester - Zubin Mehta
(live recording - 15/12/2008)
SACD


----------



## haziz

*Six Evolutions - Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1 - 3*
_
Yo-Yo Ma (2018)_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Palestrina (Missae Spem in alium and Repleatur os meum) + Mantoue vol. 2


----------



## KevinJS

FJ Haydn - Harmoniemesse/Schöpfungmesse

Bruno Weil/Tafelmusik/Tölzer Knabenchor


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'*
_
London Symphony Orchestra
Igor Markevitch_
Recorded: 1966-02-19
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London


----------



## Joe B




----------



## pmsummer

ISTANPITTA!
_Medieval Dance_
*Anonymous and Others*
New York's Ensemble for Early Music
Frederick Renz - director
_with_
Glen Velez - frame drums
_
Lyrichord Discs_


----------



## 96 Keys

This is some intense stuff! "Interferenza mente sovraposizione" has a prominent cello part, so I guess it's sort of a cello concerto (Qobuz doesn't provide any notes).


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Antonín Dvořák

Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman, violin
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim*


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony and Seattle Symphony Chorale in Howard Hanson's "Lament for Beowulf":


----------



## 96 Keys

This is considerably less harrowing music than in my previous post! Wonderful playing and sound.


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
*Mediaeval Iberian Music from the Court of Alfonso X el Sabio*
_Recorded at the 'Church of Our Lady Beneath the Chain at the End of the Bridge', Prague_
*Hana Blažíkova* - soprano, harp, musical direction
Barbora Kabátková - soprano, harp, psaltery
Margit Üebellacker - dulce melos
Martin Novák - percussion
_
PHI - Outthere_


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn; Piano Concertos

Michèle Boegner (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, José-Luis Garcia


----------



## KevinJS

Carl Orff - Carmina Burana - Levine - Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Gothos

-----------------


----------



## Rogerx

Bach Trios

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Chris Thile (mandolin), Edgar Meyer (double bass)


----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIE
_A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident_
*Estampies Royales*, Manuscrit du Roi, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310
Ensemble Nu:n
_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Respighi
Quartetto dorico, P. 144
New Hellenic Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud: Autograph

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Bach, W F: Prelude in B minor
Bizet: Adagietto
Cervantes: Adios a Cuba
Chabrier: Feuillet d'album
Chopin: Waltz No. 6 in D flat major, Op. 64 No. 1 'Minute Waltz'
Couperin, F: Le Tic-Toc-Choc ou Les Maillotins (from Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 18ème in F major)
Fauré: Romance sans paroles, Op. 17 No. 3
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Godowsky: The Swan (after Saint-Saens)
Grieg: Wedding Day at Troldhaugen (from Lyric Pieces Op. 65)
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 67 No. 2 in F sharp minor
Mompou: El Lago (Le Lac)
Poulenc: Mélancolie
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 3 No. 2 in C sharp minor
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Scriabin: Prelude, Op. 9 No. 1 in C sharp minor for the left hand
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1
Strasnoy: Tourbillon
Tailleferre: Valse Lente
Tchaikovsky: Nocturne for cello & small orchestra (or cello & piano), Op. 19 No.


----------



## KevinJS

Mendelssohn - Elijah


----------



## KevinJS

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer


----------



## Philidor

Told by the Kellers, it seems to be a sensible story.

*György Ligeti: String quartet No. 2 (1968)*

Keller Quartet


----------



## Malx

First listen through of two recordings of this weeks Quartet selection.

*Arnold, String Quartet No 2 - McCapra Quartet & Maggini Quartet.*


----------



## Marinera

The Trio Sonata in 18th-Century England. London Baroque

The trio sonatas through two centuries, disk 2


----------



## Art Rock

Christian Sinding: Music for violin and piano 1 and 2 (Henning Kraggerud, Christian Ihle Hadland, Naxos)

I was a bit skeptical about the Sinding piano trios, but these two discs with music for violin and piano are very enjoyable. Recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schütz*

Musikalische Exequien

This is still my favorite performance of this work. About fifty years ago I heard it for the first time and was immediately captivated by its impressive choral singing, sung with boy sopranos, which give it an authentic character in my opinion.


----------



## Auferstehen

*BORODIN A
*
SQ No 2 in D Maj

Borodin Q

Didn't know this wonderful work, until now.

Are those violas playing "sul ponticello" in the Notturno close?

Mario


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Cantatas, Ode to the Nightingale, Diptych (Kiev Camerata, Virko Baley, Ukrainian National Capella "Dumka", Evgen Savchuk, Various solists, Megadisc)

The two cantatas are from 1973 and 1977, respectively, and are quite different, with the later one starting and ending very, very subdued. Ode To The Nightingale is from 1983, and can be seen as a transition from earlier to later Silvestrov, the latter most notable in the orchestral parts. It is a haunting work, well sung by Ludmilla Vojnarovska. Diptych from 1995 has been recorded more frequently, but makes a nice bonus.


----------



## Sid James

This has been *Bartok* month, and I listened to virtually all the recordings I have of his music.

_Concerto for Orchestra
Dance Suite
Two Portraits
Romanian Folk Dances *
Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
Piano Concerto #3_ * 
- Julius Katchen, piano/Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet (Eloquence)

_Piano Music:
Allegro Barbaro *
3 Hungarian Folksongs from the Csik District *
15 Hungarian Peasant Songs *
Sonatina *
3 Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes
Mikrokosmos - selections
Six Dances in Bulgarian Rhythm_
- Balazs Szokolay, piano (Naxos)

_String Quartet #5_
- Zehetmair Quartet (ECM)

_Rhapsody for piano & orchestra_ *
- Pascal Roge, piano/LSO/Weller (Eloquence)

_Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion_
- Argerich/Kovacevich (Decca)

_Divertimento for Strings_ *
- Moscow CO/Barshai (Eloquence)

* Also did a write up focussing on these pieces in his composer guestbook:
https://www.talkclassical.com/3660-b-la-bart-k-27.html#post2212068
https://www.talkclassical.com/3660-b-la-bart-k-27.html#post2214754

Currently listening to *Walton's* _Cello Concerto_ as played by Li-Wei Qin with the LPO under Zhang Yi (ABC Classics). Finally got around to it after being reminded here by Haziz, might get back to commenting on this another time.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

James King (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Musicaterina

Francesco Onofrio Manfredini: 12 Concerti Grossi | Op. 3 | 1718

played by: Ludger Rémy, harpsichordist/pianist and conductor
Orchestra Les Amis de Philippe


----------



## jegreenwood

Ives/Barber/Emerson Quartet
Courtesy of Quboz.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach and G.F. Handel - orchestral works side by side part four for either side of putting another coat of paint on the front door.

Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor BWV1041 (bet. 1717-23, or poss. c. 1729):
Violin Concerto no.2 in E BWV1042 (bet. 1717-23, or poss. c. 1729):
Concerto in D minor for two violins BWV1043 (c. 1730):
Concerto in A-minor for transverse flute, violin and harpsichord BWV1044 (after 1726, but based on early material):
Orchestral Suite no.1 in C BWV1066 (poss. c. 1718):
Orchestral Suite no.2 in B-minor BWV1067 (bet. 1738-39):










Organ Concerto no.10 in D-minor HWV309 op.7 no.4 (c. 1744):
Organ Concerto no.11 in G-minor HWV310 op.7 no.5 (1750):
Organ Concerto no.12 in B-flat HWV311 op.7 no.6 (c. 1749):
_Concerto Grosso_ in A-minor HWV322 op.6 no.4 (1739):
_Concerto Grosso_ in D HWV323 op.6 no.5 (1739):
_Concerto Grosso_ in G-minor HWV324 op.6 no.6 (1739):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert :Lieder

Natalie Dessay (soprano) & Philippe Cassard (piano), Thomas Savy (clarinet)

Liszt: Auf dem Wasser zu singen (No. 2 from Zwölf Lieder von Franz Schubert, S558)
Schubert: Am Bach im Fruhling, D361
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D965 (Von Chezy / Muller)
Schubert: Die Gotter Griechenlands D677 (Schiller)
Schubert: Die Stadt, D957 No. 11
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
Schubert: Ganymed, D544 (Goethe)
Schubert: Geheimes, D719 (Goethe)
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
Schubert: Im Frühling, D882
Schubert: Liebesbotschaft, D957 No.1
Schubert: Nachtviolen D752 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Nur wer die Sehnsucht kennt, D877/4
Schubert: Rastlose Liebe, D138
Schubert: Suleika I, D720


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A nice BBC free disc, which makes an excellent programme.

Andrew Davis conducts the choral works and Jurowski the Messiaen.


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica' + Commentary by Lenny*

_ New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein_


----------



## Rogerx

CD 10
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'
Stephen Kovacevich, piano
BBC Symphony Orchestra (No. 3)
London Symphony Orchestra (No. 5)
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## SanAntone

Liszt | Via Crucis | Accentus, Laurence Equilbey, Brigitte Engerer


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60*

_ London Symphony Orchestra
Josef Krips_


----------



## Rogerx

Wagenaar: Sinfonietta (Symphonic Poems Volume 2)

Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie, Antony Hermus

Wagenaar, J: Amphitrion, Op. 45
Wagenaar, J: Concert Overture, Op. 11 'Fruhlingsgewalt'
Wagenaar, J: Elverhöi
Wagenaar, J: Le Cid, Op. 27: Overture
Wagenaar, J: Sinfoniëtta


----------



## Vasks

*Alyabiev - Overture to "The Magic Drum" (Rudin/Fuga Libera)
Tchaikovsky - Piano Trio, Op. 50 (V. Ashkenazy +/Naxos)*


----------



## eljr




----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ginastera
Harp Concerto, Op. 25
Yolanda Kondonassis, harp
Oberlin Orchestra
Raphael Jiménez*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5/Tchaikovsky/ The Voyevoda, symphonic ballad Op. 78

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Complete piano music (Boris Petrushansky, Stradivarius, 5 CD's)

Playing CD's 3-5: the famous 24 Preludes and fugues.Beautiful, but I prefer the other version I have (Nikolayeva on Hyperion).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Bernac and Poulenc left behind quite a legacy of recordings, most of them recorded for EMI and RCA in 1947. However these Columbia sessions took place in 1950. The Poulenc selection is self recommending, but he is equally at home in the songs of Debussy, Ravel and Satie, embracing the lyricism of Debussy's _Beau soir_, the slightly detached irony of Ravel's _Histoires naturelles_ or the parodic wit of the Satie songs.

Anyone who enjoys the subtle art of French song should definitely hear them.


----------



## SanAntone

Liszt Scherzo and March, Three Liebestraume Jenō Jandó










I continue to be impressed with Jenō Jandó's Liszt performances. The Naxos Complete Piano Music of Franz Liszt is invaluable.


----------



## Rogerx

Winter Journey - Schubert's Winterreise - Benjamin Appl/James Baillieu

From BBC T.V

Those who are interested it's on You Tube.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
String Quartets Nos. 1-3
Tátrai Quartet*

From this set -










Absolutely fantastic performances all-around.


----------



## Musicaterina

Franz Xaver Richter: Symphony No.53 in D-major "Trumpet"

played by the London Mozart Players conducted by Matthias Bamert


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 11


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Christian Bach: 6 Sinfonias Op.18

played by the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra conducted by Karl Münchinger


----------



## Philidor

Musicaterina said:


> Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra conducted by Karl Münchinger


Hi Musicaterina, good to learn that there is still memory for Karl Münchinger! Greetings to Cologne these days ...


----------



## Musicaterina

Philidor said:


> Hi Musicaterina, good to learn that there is still memory for Karl Münchinger! Greetings to Cologne these days ...


I'm listening to this music because I wanted to listen to something by one of the sons of Johann Sebastian Bach... But this is definitively an excellent recording!

Greetings to Bingen!


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin (Fritz Wunderlich, Hubert Giesen, Hänssler)

Schubert's immortal song cycle performed by one of the best Lieder singers of all time. A treat.


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with my (currently) preferred cycle of Sibelius' symphonies.

*Jean Sibelius

Pohjola's daughter op. 49
Symphony No. 2 D major op. 43
Symphony No. 3 C major op. 52*

London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis










Sometimes, the popular #2 is the weak one in a Sibelius cycle. Not here.


----------



## KevinJS

Finishing up the Schumann symphonies (Mahler edition) that I started last night.


----------



## Philidor

Repeating Holmboe # 10.

*Vagn Holmboe: String quartet No. 10 op. 102 (1969)*

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler, arr. Stein

Symphony #4

Griffiths/Northern Sinfonia

Soprano: Daniel Hellmann


----------



## Philidor

It is driving me mad ... it is so good ...

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String quartet E flat major op. 127*

Takács quartet

















Oh yes ... this is one of the recordings that remember me why I am sitting hours and hours in front of my streaming device resp. CD player. - Desert island coefficient >= 8.5 on a scale from 0 to 10.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

Howard Hanson | Complete Symphonies | Seattle Symphony Orchestra | Gerald Schwartz










Symphony No. 1 in E Minor, Op. 21, "Nordic"


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Sibelius Edition Box 7 "Songs" (Various, BIS, 5 CDs)

CD1: Seven Runeberg Songs, Op.13, Seven Songs, Op.17, and sixteen other songs/fragments. Lots of filler here in the latter group (with all respect), but also some good songs like Tule, tule kultani. The songs grouped under the two opus numbers are in general of good quality.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach and G.F. Handel - orchestral works side by side part five for the rest of today, possibly concluding tomorrow morning.

Oboe d'amore Concerto in A BWV1055 - reconstructed from Harpsichord Concerto no.4 in A BWV1055 (poss. c. 1721):
Concerto for three harpsichords no.1 in D-minor BWV1063 (poss. bet. 1735-45):
Concerto for three harpsichords no.2 in C BWV1064 (poss. bet. 1735-45):
Concerto for four harpsichords in A-minor BWV1065, arr. of Antonio Vivaldi's Concerto for four violins and cello in B-minor RV580 (orig. by 1711 - arr. poss. c. 1730):
Orchestral Suite no.3 in D BWV1068 (1731):
Orchestral Suite no.4 in D BWV1067 (1725):










Organ Concerto no.13 in F HWV295 (1739):
Organ Concerto no.14 in A HWV296 (1739):
Organ Concerto no.15 in D-minor HWV304 (poss. 1740s):
Organ Concerto no.16 in F HWV305, probable transcription of the _Concerto a due cori_ no.3 in F HWV334 (orig. by 1747-48 - arr. date unknown):
_Concerto Grosso_ in B-flat HWV325 op.6 no.7 (1739):
_Concerto Grosso_ in C-minor HWV326 op.6 no.8 (1739):
_Concerto Grosso_ in F HWV327 op.6 no.9 (bet. 1739-40):


----------



## Chilham

Sibelius: Symphony No. 3

Osmo Vänskä, Minnesota Orchestra










Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin (Orchestral)

Pierre Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 8 - Zinman - Tonhalle Zurich


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-3rd and 4th Piano Concertos.

Lewis, Belohlavek and the BBC SO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 3*

Martha Arterich on piano.


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler | Leonard Slatkin, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra - Symphony No. 1


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - 7th Symphony
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra - Eliahu Inbal

SACD


----------



## SanAntone

Scott Joplin | Piano Rags | Joshua Rifkin


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ligeti
Kammerkonzert
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Boulez*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Adriana Hölszky - tragödia; der unsichtbare raum
musikfabrik - Johannes Debus

SACD


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7*

_Berliner Philharmoniker - Kirill Petrenko_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
String Quartets Nos. 4-6
Tátrai Quartet*

From this set -


----------



## KevinJS

FX Schnizer - Missa C-Dur - Tölzer Knabenchor


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'*
_
Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Böhm_
Recorded: 1971-05-26
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Complete Preludes

Rafal Blechacz (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Fauré
Barcarolles Nos. 1-13
Sott*


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Starting with disc 1


----------



## Philidor

Inspired by SearsPoncho:


SearsPoncho said:


> Another English composer? You betcha! Straight outta Northampton with an Irish song in his heart and a surprising coda up his sleeve...
> 
> This week's string quartet: *Malcolm Arnold's String Quartet #2 (1975)*
> [ ... ]
> 
> I'm eager to read your comments on this music.


*Malcolm Arnold: String Quartet No. 2 op. 118 (1975)*

The McCapra Quartet










Will have to listen again. At first glance (eavesdrop?), Malcolm didn't compete for the prize of the most innovative composition. However, very interesting sections.

The question whether the music is worth investing lifetime can only be decided with a second audition ...


----------



## Philidor

Continuing with Per Nørgård.

*Per Nørgård

String Quartet No. 4 "Dreamscape" (1969)
String Quartet No. 5 "Inscape" (1969)*

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Daniil Trifonov - Silver Age

Scriabin - Stravinsky - Prokofiev

Prokofiev: Cinderella - Three Pieces for Piano, Op. 95
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8 in B flat major, Op. 84
Prokofiev: Sarcasms (5), Op. 17
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20
Stravinsky: Serenade in A for piano
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
Stravinsky: Three Movements from Petrushka


----------



## Marinera

*La Mascarade.* Music by composers Robert de Visée, Francesco Corbetta.

Rolf Lislevand - baroque guitar, theorobo


----------



## Art Rock

Bedrich Smetana: Complete Orchestral works (Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra, Theodore Kuchar, Brilliant Classics, 3 CD's)

CD1: Ma vlast (My Fatherland). I really don't play the war horses enough. Thoroughly enjoying this, especially Vltava (Moldau).


----------



## Philidor

Art Rock said:


> CD1: Ma vlast (My Fatherland). I really don't play the war horses enough. Thoroughly enjoying this, especially Vltava (Moldau).


Excellent suggestion, thank you very much. Yes, why not once again Beethoven #5 and #9? Will consider ... before lent ... Have to admit that I got closer to this Czech music by learning the "Ktož jsú boží bojovníci" ("Ye Who Are Warriors of God"), which appears in Tabor and Blanik. In the same moment I realized that there are probably aspects in the music of which I will never get aware. It's not only the warhorse ...

... here other war music:

*Alfred Schnittke

Symphony No. 0 (1956-57)
Nagasaki (1958)*

Hanneli Rupert, Mezzo-Soprano
Cape Town Opera Voice of the Nation
Cape Philharmonikc Orchestra
Owain Arwel Hughes


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Leclair, Locatelli: Violin Concertos

Théotime Langlois de Swarte, Les Ombres


----------



## Art Rock

Christian Sinding: Songs (Bodil Arnesen, Erling Ragnar Eriksen, Naxos)

A Naxos freebie from many months ago, that I had never got around to play. Quite impressive songs actually, and I like Bodil Arnesen's voice.


----------



## Philidor

Art Rock said:


> [ ... ]I really don't play the war horses enough. [ ... ]





Philidor said:


> Excellent suggestion, thank you very much. Yes, why not once again Beethoven #5 and #9?


As I wasn't able to find a good answer, now a warhorse recorded in war time.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 C minor op. 67*

Berliner Philharmoniker
Wilhelm Furtwängler
recorded live in the "Alte Philharmonie", Berlin, 30th of June 1943


----------



## Marinera

War & Peace 1614-1714. La Capella Reial de Catalunya & Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

Disk 1: Introduction & From the 30 Years war to the Treaty of Nimeguen 1614 -1689


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, Op. 48*

_ Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983 / February 1984
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamburg, Germany


----------



## Rogerx

Franck, Dvorak, Grieg: Violin Sonatas

Renaud Capuçon (violon) & Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)


----------



## SanAntone

*Morton Feldman | For Philip Guston | Eberhard Blum, Nils Vigeland, Jan Williams*


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Vienna Symphony Orchestra, Otto Klemperer, Elsa Cavelti, Anton Dermata, Preiser Records)

Recorded in mono in 1951. Normally I am not a big fan of such 'historical' recordings, but once you listen past the sub-optimal sound, there is a lot to enjoy here. Klemperer's credentials as a Mahlerian are of course well respected, but I was particularly taken by the tenor Anton Dermata, who pulls off the fiendishly difficult first movement with panache. Elsa Cavelti does a good job too. A fascinating document all things considered.


----------



## Philidor

I guess this recording was discussed here these days ...

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 D minor op. 125*

Erna Berger, Gertrude Pitzinger, Helge Rosvaenge, Rudolf Watzke
Bruno-Kittel-Chor
Berliner Philharmoniker
live 19th of April 1942, Berlin, Alte Philharmonie


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*


----------



## Vasks

*Thomas Erskine - Overture to "The Maid of the Mill" (Terey-Smith/Dorian)
William Smethergill - Symphony in B-flat, op. 5, No. 2 (Lea-Cox/ASV)
William Bennett - String Quartet in G, WoO 17 (Villiers/Naxos)
Alexander MacKenzie - Burns [Second Scottish Rhapsody] (Brabbins/Hyperion)*


----------



## Philidor

The exposure to war time Beethoven had to be countered appropriately. This antidote was advised:

*Samuel Barber: Agnus Dei (based on "Adagio for Strings")*
[ ... qui tollis peccata mundi, miserere nobis, dona nobis pacem.]

*Arnold Schönberg: Friede auf Erden op. 13*
("Peace on Earth")

Robert Shaw Festival Singers
Robert Shaw


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos. 1 - 3

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach | Italian Concerto in F Major, BWV 971 | Alicia de Larrocha*


----------



## KevinW

Beethoven Violin Concerto 3rd movement, by Arthur Grumiaux and Sir Colin Davis with RCO. My best recording of this movement so far. Especially, the oboes are *so lovely*.


----------



## Kiki

Modest Mussorgsky: Pictures At An Exhibition 
Leif Ove Andsnes / 2008 (EMI)
Sviatoslav Richter / 1958 Live (Urania)

An "enhanced" Pictures from Andsnes and a compelling exhibition from Richter!


----------



## Philidor

Now César Franck's last work, finished in deathbed.

*César Franck: Trois chorals*
- No. 1 E major
- No. 2 H minor
- No. 3 A minor

Marcel Dupré
Aeolian-Skinner-Organ at St. Thomas' Church, New York City, 14th and 15th of October 1957 (IV/137, 4 stops at 32' ...)










Excellent remastering. - Dupré's playing ... he is regarded as the root of a tradition playing Franck quite straight, without too much freedom. The other tradition roots in Tournemire, who played much more freely. Will have to listen to Jean Guillou these days ...


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

A Lassus day today. Starting with this recording


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## SanAntone

*Weill | Die Todsünden | SWR Rundfunkorchester | Anja Silja, Gregorz Nowak*


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach and G.F. Handel - orchestral works side by side part six scattered throughout most of afternoon.

Oboe Concerto in F BWV1053 - arr. from material used in the cantatas _Gott soll allein mein Herze haben_ BWV169 (c. 1726) and _Ich geh' und suche mit Verlangen_ BWV49 (c. 1726):
Oboe Concerto in D-minor BWV1059 - reconstructed in 1983 by Arnold Mehl from the cantatas _Geist und Seele wird verwirret_ BWV35 (c. 1726) and _Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe_ BWV1056 (c. 1726):
_Musikalisches Opfer_ [_Musical Offering_] BWV1079 - intended instrumentation not known, arr. for ensemble by Neville Marriner (orig. 1747):










_Concerto a due cori_ no.1 in B flat HWV332 (by 1747-48):
_Concerto a due cori_ no.2 in F HWV333 (by 1747-48):
_Concerto a due cori_ no.3 in F HWV334 (by 1747-48):
_Concerto Grosso_ in C HWV318 for the oratorio _Alexander's Feast_ HWV75 (by 1736):
Sonata from the oratorio _Il trionfo del tempo e del disinganno_ HWV(46b)/71 (by 1737):
_Arrival of the Queen of Sheba_ from the oratorio _Solomon_ HWV67 (1748):
_Concerto Grosso_ in D-minor HWV328 op.6 no.10 (1739):
_Concerto Grosso_ in A HWV329 op.6 no.11 (1739):
_Concerto Grosso_ in B-minor HWV330 op.6 no.12 (1739):


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: String Quartets 3 and 6, String Trio (Delme Quartet, Hyperion)

Continuing the re-exploration of this amazing cycle. Like the first two CD's, this offers a combination of the first three, and the second three, the latter all inspired by Beethoven's three Razumovsky Quartets, opus 59. These excellent quartets are from 1954 and 1975. As a substantial bonus we have the 1987 String trio.


----------



## Rogerx

Purcell: Tyrannic Love

Ensemble Les Surprises, Louis-Noël Bestion de Camboulas, Eugénie Lefebvre, Etienne Bazola

Blow: Poor Celadon, he sighs in vain
Blow: Saraband for the Graces (from Venus and Adonis)
Clarke, Jeremiah: Ground in D minor (from Song on the Assumption)
Eccles, J: I burn my brain consumes to ashes
Eccles, J: Sleep, Poor Youth (from The Comical History of Don Quixote)
Purcell, D: My Dearest, My Fairest (from Pausanias, the Betrayer of his Country, Z. 585)
Purcell: Chaconne (From King Arthur)
Purcell: Hark! My Damilcar (from Tyrannic Love, or the Royal Martyr, Z. 613)
Purcell: Hornpipe (from King Arthur)
Purcell: Overture in gamut flat, Z.T693, "The Virtuous Wife"
Purcell: So when the glittering Queen of Night
Purcell: The Fairy Queen, Z629
Purcell: The Indian Queen, Z630
Purcell: There's not a swain (from Rule a Wife and Have a Wife, Z587)
Purcell: There's Nothing So Fatal As Woman (from A Fool's Preferment, Z571)
Purcell: This poet sings the Trojan wars ('Anacreon's Defeat') Z423


----------



## eljr

Earlier


----------



## eljr




----------



## Musicaterina

Michael Haydn: Concerto for viola & organ in C major (P 55, MH 41)

played by: Stephen Shingles, viola; Simon Preston, organ; The Academy of St Martin in the Fields, conducted by Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Philidor

Next op. 127.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet E-flat major op. 127*

Emerson String Quartet










Partially great playing. But ... nervous. Inappropriate to op. 127 imho. Starting with Eugene Drucker's vibrato, continuing with timings ... It is not bad, but I think it is a matter of taste. Not my favourite. - They are so great in the final fugue of op. 59 No. 3, where they can apply all their energies and show their wonderful combination of excitement and control ...


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Martin Kraus: Concerto for viola & cello in G major (VB 153a)

played by David Aaron Carpenter, viola; Riita Pesola, cello; Tapiola Sinfonietta


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Malx

I have decided to have a mix and match Beethoven Symphony cycle over the next few days - with no obvious reason for selecting any of the recordings, they wont necessarily be favorites, just what I fancy pulling down from the shelves.

Starting with:

*Beethoven, Symphony No 1 - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.*

*Beethoven, Symphony No 2 - Philharmonia Orchestra - Otto Klemperer.*


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'*
_
Christina Landshamer (soprano), Jennifer Johnson Cano (mezzo-soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Shenyang (bass-baritone)
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, The Mendelssohn Choir of Pittsburgh
Manfred Honeck_


----------



## Red Terror

*CD 7: Frederick DELIUS*


----------



## Bourdon

*Locatelli*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

More Lassus. The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232

Ruth Ziesak (soprano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo), Daniel Taylor (countrtenor), Paul Agnew (tenor), Dietrich Henschel (baritone)

Orchestre de Chambre de Paris, Maitrise Notre-Dame de Paris, John Nelson

Going to spoil us . Nice cup of coffee and here we go.


----------



## Philidor

Continuing the great Sibelius/Davis-stuff.

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 4 A minor op. 63
The Oceanides op. 73
Symphony No. 5 E-flat major op. 82*

London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Malx

Next up on the journey through Beethoven's nine.

*Beethoven, Symphony No 3 'Eroica' - Münchner Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache.*

Whilst unlikely to be a first choice for many, I kinda like this 'Eroica' - I also enjoy Celi's Brahms recordings on this set.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two modern *Piano Sonatas* from opposite sides of the Atlantic: *Carter* and *Berio*

From these recordings:

















* *Paul Jacobs* is the pianist in the *Carter Piano Sonata*.


----------



## SanAntone

*Lost in the Stars | The Music of Kurt Weill*












> Co-produced by visionary Hal Willner, _Lost in the Stars: The Music of Kurt Weill_ contains the "eclectic updates of Kurt Weill's distinctive German theater music" with help from Sting, Marianne Faithfull, John Zorn, Lou Reed, Carla Bley, Tom Waits, Charlie Haden, and more. Allmusic


Although many of the artists are from the Rock and Jazz worlds the arrangements are very much in the period style of Weill's theater music.


----------



## haziz

* Nielsen: Violin Concerto, Op. 33 (FS61)*

_ Cho-Liang Lin (violin)
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Next up on the journey through Beethoven's nine.
> 
> *Beethoven, Symphony No 3 'Eroica' - Münchner Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache.*
> 
> Whilst unlikely to be a first choice for many, I kinda like this 'Eroica' - I also enjoy Celi's Brahms recordings on this set.


I noticed that John Malkovich has been cast to be Celibidache in a movie titled The Yellow Tie. That will be interesting.


----------



## Red Terror

Manxfeeder said:


> I noticed that John Malkovich has been cast to be Celibidache in a movie titled The Yellow Tie. That will be interesting.


John Malkovich-really?


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Songs orchestrated by Reger (Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Werner Andreas Albert, Camilla Nylund, Klaus Mertens, CPO)

It is interesting how these songs become full-blown late romantic pearls in the orchestration by Max Reger. There are 15 songs here, most of them among the best known of Schubert's repertoire, including Erlkönig, An den Mond, Im Abendrot, Gretchen am Spinnrade and Prometheus. Mertens gets 9 songs, Nylund 6, and they both prove to be great interpreters. Maybe not for the purists, but I enjoyed this a lot.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> I noticed that John Malkovich has been cast to be Celibidache in a movie titled The Yellow Tie. That will be interesting.


I suspect it could be a trilogy lasting longer than the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Philidor said:


> Continuing the great Sibelius/Davis-stuff.
> 
> *Jean Sibelius
> 
> Symphony No. 4 A minor op. 63
> The Oceanides op. 73
> Symphony No. 5 E-flat major op. 82*
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Sir Colin Davis


My problem with Davis' LSO Live recordings is the incessant grunting and noises that come from Davis --- it distracts from the listening. For me, the Davis BSO cycle on Philips is still the better one of his three.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Finishing off my Poulenc listening, I come to










Recorded in 1958, this famous recording features most of the cast from the Paris premiere in 1957. (The opera was first heard in Italy, sung in Italian, with a cast that included Virginia Zeani, Leyla Gencer and Fiorenza Cossotto).

It is a great shame the oprea was not recorded in stereo, but the cast could hardly be bettered, with Denise Duval as Blanche, Régine Crespin as Madame Lidoine and Rita Gorr as Mère Marie.

One of the few post WWII operas to have retained their place in the international repertory, it rarely fails on stage.


----------



## haziz

* Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'*

_ San Francisco Symphony
Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
Cello Concerto No. 2, W 516
Antonio Meneses, cello
Orquesta Sinfonica de Galicia
Víctor Pablo Pérez*

From this fantastic, long OOP recording -


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Lassus pt. 3


----------



## Philidor

Last resurrection before easter.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonie No. 2 C minor ("Auferstehung"/"Resurrection")*

Adriana Kučerová, Cristianne Stotijn
London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir
Vladimir Jurowski










Great recording. However, not so individual (should I say idiosyncratic?) as Bernstein/VPO or Tennstedt with the same orchestra.


----------



## haziz

* Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'*

_ Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2005
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven | Violin Concerto | Frans Brüggen, Thomas Zehetmair*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
Orchestral Suite from "The Makropulos Affair" (Arr. P Breiner)
New Zealand Symphony Orchestra
Peter Breiner*










Sometimes I'm just not in the mood to listen to a complete Janáček opera and this is where this particular series on Naxos comes in handy. All three volumes are superb.


----------



## Itullian

New Marriner Haydn set arrived today.
Beautifully done and contains all his recordings made for Philips.


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven | Diabelli Variations | Maurizio Pollini*


----------



## Manxfeeder

haziz said:


> * Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'*
> 
> _ San Francisco Symphony
> Herbert Blomstedt_


I saw that at my used CD store for 99 cents and passed it up because I thought I didn't need another Nielsen symphonies disc. When I came to my senses, it was gone. Rats.


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven | Diabelli VAriations, Op. 120 | András Schiff*










I've bene reading Rudolf Buchbinder's book on the _Diabelli Variations_ and learning a great deal about the work and this period of Beethoven's life. He quotes liberally from contemporaries like Carl Czerny among others.

_The Last Waltz: 33 Stories About Beethoven, Diabelli and Piano Playing_
by Rudolf Buchbinder










The book is a tie-in with his 2020 recording *The Diabelli Project* in which Buchbinder records the DV again, as well as, performing several of the other variations from the 50 composed by the composers Diabelli invited, and further commissioning new variations by a dozen or so living composers.

This recording is wonderful and mandatory for anyone interested in this late work of Beethoven's.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Three song cycles of great contrasts:

*Mahler
Rückert-Lieder
Dagmar Pecková, mezzo-soprano
Prague Philharmonia
Jiří Bělohlávek

Falla
Siete Canciones populares españolas (Orch. Markevitch)
Ángeles Chamorro, soprano
Spanish R.T.V. Symphony Orchestra
Igor Markevitch

Berg
Sieben frühe Lieder
Jessye Norman, soprano
London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Boulez*

From these recordings:


----------



## haziz

* Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50 (FS97)*

_ San Francisco Symphony
Herbert Blomstedt_
Recorded: 1987-11-07
Recording Venue: Davies Symphony Hall, San Francisco


----------



## Bkeske

Just arrived from the UK today, in great shape.

Maazel conducts Sibelius - The Seven Symphonies. Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. DECCA 4LP box 1972


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 55*
_
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 3-4 March 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
Symphony No. 3 'A Guerra'
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra
Isaac Karabtchevsky*










This seems appropriate considering what is happening in Ukraine right now. Beautiful work and performance.


----------



## haziz

*Balakirev: Symphony No. 1 in C Major*

_Moscow Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra
Kirill Kondrashin_


----------



## Joe B

Rebecca Miller leading the Royal Northern Sinfonia in music by Aaron Jay Kernis:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: Two back-to-back *Concerto for Orchestra*: *Gerhard* followed by the more oft-recorded *Bartók*:

From these recordings -


----------



## SanAntone

*Bartók | Romanian Folk Dances | Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra, Ádám Fischer*










I love the _Romanian Folk Dances_, and this recording in particular. My wife and I think so highly of it at our wedding, the wedding party walked down the aisle to the first four movements (the fourth was what accompanied my wife and it still can bring tears to my eyes) and then we walked out to the last three.


----------



## Neo Romanza

SanAntone said:


> *Bartók | Romanian Folk Dances | Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra, Ádám Fischer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the _Romanian Folk Dances_, and this recording in particular. My wife and I think so highly of it at our wedding, the wedding party walked down the aisle to the first four movements (the fourth was what accompanied my wife and it still can bring tears to my eyes) and then we walked out to the last three.


Interesting, San Antone. I own this set with Ádám Fischer, but have never even bothered to listen to any of it as I have so much Bartók ripped to my computer as it is from my CD collection. I might have to reconsider this recording, in particular, and give it a listen since it moved you so much.


----------



## 13hm13

Amy Beach; Cécile Chaminade; Dorothy Howell - Piano Concertos (Danny Driver)


----------



## SanAntone

Neo Romanza said:


> Interesting, San Antone. I own this set with Ádám Fischer, but have never even bothered to listen to any of it as I have so much Bartók ripped to my computer as it is from my CD collection. I might have to reconsider this recording, in particular, and give it a listen since it moved you so much.


It was just the only recording of this music I owned at the time - there may be better ones, but this one is special for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: The Transcriptions

Howard Shelley (piano)

Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 3 in E major, BWV1006
Behr: Lachtäuben
Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 1: II. Minuet
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream: Scherzo
Mussorgsky: Gopak (from Sorochintsy Fair)
Rachmaninov: Daisies, Op. 38 No. 3
Rachmaninov: Lilacs, Op. 21 No. 5
Rachmaninov: Songs (6), Op. 38
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Rimsky Korsakov: Flight of the Bumble Bee
Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D795
Tchaikovsky: Lullaby, Op. 16 No. 1
Tchaikovsky: Romances (6), Op. 16


----------



## Red Terror

haziz said:


> * Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'*
> 
> _ Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
> Theodore Kuchar_
> Recorded: 2005
> Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


That's one hell of a box-set. Kudos.


----------



## Neo Romanza

SanAntone said:


> It was just the only recording of this music I owned at the time - there may be better ones, but this one is special for me.


It just so happens to that I listened to this Fischer performance and I must be honest when I say I didn't really enjoy the performance too much and this is because of the infamous Nimbus audio quality. It sounds like it was recorded in cave. Reverb is great of course, but this was just way too much --- all of the notes lacked distinction. I'll have listen to another performance. I've got many of them!


----------



## Gothos

.............


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Dutilleux
L'Arbre des songes
Olivier Charlier, violin
BBC PO
Tortelier*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn & CPE Bach: Cello Concertos

Steven Isserlis (cello/director)

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Philidor

Ash Wednesday. (Probably) Not composed for this day but quite fitting. A paraphrase on Psalm 129 (130), the sixth of the penitential psalms ("De profundis").

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Aus der Tieffen rufe ich, Herr, zu dir" BWV 131*

Katharine Fuge, Carlos Mena, Hans Jörg Mammel, Stephan MacLeod
Ricercar Consort
Philippe Pierlot










As lent is great for reducing weight, I chose a recording with one voice to a part. Pierlot and his guys and girls are fabulous.


----------



## Art Rock

Earlier this morning:










Walter Braunfels: Don Gil Prelude, Divertimento, Ariel's Song, Serenade (ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Gregor Bühl, Capriccio)

An attractive collection of orchestral works by Walter Braunfels, one of those severely underrated composers. Kudos to Capriccio for recording a series of albums of his music.

Now playing:










Bedrich Smetana: Complete Orchestral works (Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra, Theodore Kuchar, Brilliant Classics, 3 CD's)

CD2: Wallenstein's Camp, Håkon Jarl, Richard III, The Bartered Bride - Overture and Three dances, Doktor Faust overture, Two Polkas. The three early symphonic poems based on Shakespeare, Schiller and Oehlenschläger are interesting, but not as convincing as the later Ma Vlast cycle. Still good to have them on CD in such performances.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 20

performed from the Artaria edition published in Vienna in 1801

The London Haydn Quartet: Catherine Manson (violin), Michael Gurevich (violin), James Boyd (viola) & Richard Lester (cello)
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Harpsichord Concerto in E major BWV 1053 - Christophe Rousset, The Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood.*

I have very few harpsichord recordings in my collection as the sound of the instruments can be grating. This recording has, to my ears at least, a very acceptable sound - nice to hear it again.

Followed by the next symphony in the Beethoven mix n' match cycle:

*Beethoven, Symphony no 4 - The Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood.*


----------



## Coach G

SanAntone said:


> *Bartók | Romanian Folk Dances | Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra, Ádám Fischer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the _Romanian Folk Dances_, and this recording in particular. My wife and I think so highly of it at our wedding, the wedding party walked down the aisle to the first four movements (the fourth was what accompanied my wife and it still can bring tears to my eyes) and then we walked out to the last three.


Bartok's _Romanian Folk Dances_ and Enesco's _Romanian Rhapsody #1_ could qualify as the two funnest pieces in classical music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach and G.F. Handel - orchestral works side by side part seven of seven scattered throughout late morning and the afternoon.

_Die Kunst der Fuge_ [_The Art of Fugue_] BWV1080 - intended instrument(s) unspecified, arr. for ensemble by Neville Marriner and Andrew Davis (1742-46 - rev. 1748-50 inc.):










_Music for the Royal Fireworks_ HWV351 (1749):
Oboe Concerto no.1 in B-flat HWV301 (???? - Handel's authorship in doubt):
Oboe Concerto no.2 in B-flat HWV302a - arr. from Chandos Anthem no.4 [_O come, let us sing unto the Lord_] HWV249a and (probably) Chandos Anthem no.5 [_I Will Magnify Thee_] HWV250a (c. 1717-18):
_Largo_ in F HWV302b - reworking of the opening from Oboe Concerto no.2 in B-flat HWV302a, probably intended for a lost/abandoned suite (poss. c. 1737-38)
Oboe Concerto no.3 in G-minor HWV287 (poss. c. 1704):
_Water Music Suite_ no.1 in G HWV348 (bet. c. 1715-17):
_Water Music Suite_ no.2 in D HWV349 (bet. c. 1715-17):
_Water Music Suite_ no.3 in F HWV350 (by 1736):


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Sibelius Edition Box 7 "Songs" (Various, BIS, 5 CDs)

CD2: Six Songs Op.36, Five Songs Op.37, Five Songs Op.38, Six Songs Op.50 and a handful of isolated songs without opus numbers. Good songs overall, but not as outstanding as one would hope for a top composer like Sibelius.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The critics were quite sniffy about Previn's opera when it was first produced in San Francisco in 1998, where this recording was made. They were quite sniffy about it too in London when Previn conducted a semi-staged performance at the Barbican in 2003 with the London Symphony Orchestra and the three principals, Renée Fleming, Rodney Gilfry and Anthony Dean Griffey. (Janice Watson replaced Elizabeth Futral.) I'm probably biased as I got to know the opera quite well, having been engaged to play the doctor at the end of the opera, as well as assorted Stanley cronies and ghostly soldiers. That said, I enjoy it more each time I hear it. OK, much of it is derivative, with nods to jazz, Strauss and Korngold, but it works very well as a piece of theatre. The cast is excellent too and I'm not sure Fleming has done anything better, displaying none of the mannerisms that sometimes creep into her singing of Italian opera, and Previn gives her such achingly poignant music to sing.

I really enjoy it.


----------



## marlow

Tsaraslondon said:


> The critics were quite sniffy about Previn's opera when it was first produced in San Francisco in 1998, where this recording was made. They were quite sniffy about it too in London when Previn conducted a semi-staged performance at the Barbican in 2003 with the London Symphony Orchestra and the three principals, Renée Fleming, Rodney Gilfry and Anthony Dean Griffey. (Janice Watson replaced Elizabeth Futral.) I'm probably biased as I got to know the opera quite well, having been engaged to play the doctor at the end of the opera, as well as assorted Stanley cronies and ghostly soldiers. That said, I enjoy it more each time I hear it. OK, much of it is derivative, with nods to jazz, Strauss and Korngold, but it works very well as a piece of theatre. The cast is excellent too and I'm not sure Fleming has done anything better, displaying none of the mannerisms that sometimes creep into her singing of Italian opera, and Previn gives her such achingly poignant music to sing.
> 
> I really enjoy it.


The critics were sniffy about everything Previn did in the classical world as he had been in Hollywood, but along with Bernstein he was one of the most brilliant and versatile musicians of his generation. He could do anything - classical, jazz, music hall, movies, etc.. Pretty good pianist too. The critics are usually sniffy about people with talent as they are usually lacking in that capacity.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

marlow said:


> The critics were sniffy about everything Previn did in the classical world as he had been in Hollywood, but along with Bernstein he was one of the most brilliant and versatile musicians of his generation. He could do anything - classical, jazz, music hall, movies, etc.. Pretty good pianist too. The critics are usually sniffy about people with talent as they are usually lacking in that capacity.


They were quite appreciative when he was principal conductor of the LSO and many of his recordings with the orchestra are still very well thought of today. (The Vaughan Williams symphonies, Rachmaninov's 2nd etc). He survived the popularity of appearing on _Morecombe and Wise_ and the BBC's _André Previn's Music Night_.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi & Piazzolla: 8 Seasons

Cecilia Ingénito-Neutsch (narrator), Yury Revich (violin)

Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester, Johannes Schlaefli

Now we are in the nautical spring, time for spring music.


----------



## Sid James

Manxfeeder said:


> I noticed that John Malkovich has been cast to be Celibidache in a movie titled The Yellow Tie. That will be interesting.


Off topic, but I always thought that Malkovich could play Lenin. I think he looks the part.


----------



## Art Rock

[no image on purpose]

Dmitri Shostakovich: Film Music (Belgian Radio Symphony Orchestra RTBF, Jose Serebrier, WCJ, 3 CD's).

Playing CD2: Suites from Hamlet, King Lear, Five Days and Five Nights. Among the best film music he composed.


----------



## Rogerx

*Bedřich Smetana (2 March 1824 - 12 May 1884)*



Smetana - Polkas

András Schiff

Smetana: 3 Polkas de Salon,B94 Op. 7
Smetana: 3 Polkas poétiques,B95 Op. 8
Smetana: Polka in A major
Smetana: Polka in E major
Smetana: Polka in F minor
Smetana: Polka in G minor
Smetana: Souvenirs (4) de Bohème en forme de polka Opp. 12 & 13 (B115-16)


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Lieder orchestrated by Max Reger or Anton Webern (Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Christian Elsner, Pentatone)

Seventeen Lieder, orchestrated by Max Reger (13) or Anton Webern (4). Compared with the CPO CD of orchestrated Schubert songs I played yesterday, a few songs are not included, either because the alternative orchestration by Webern was preferred, or because they are less appropriate for the male voice. Tenor Elsner is suited for this repertoire, and performance-wise both CD's are very worthwhile. In the end I prefer the CPO CD slightly because of the mixture of soprano and baritone.


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 08 Haydn
Symphony No.97 in C Major, Hob.I:97/Symphony No.98 in B-flat Major, Symphony No.103 in E-flat Major

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## jegreenwood

Courtesy of Tidal


----------



## Kiki

Maurice Ravel: Miroirs, Sonatine, Valses nobles et sentimentales 
Jean-Philippe Collard / 1977,1978 (EMI)

A metallic piano sound also suits Ravel.


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*

_ London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Koželuch: Divertimenti for Bläser

Consortium Classicum


----------



## marlow

Tsaraslondon said:


> They were quite appreciative when he was principal conductor of the LSO and many of his recordings with the orchestra are still very well thought of today. (The Vaughan Williams symphonies, Rachmaninov's 2nd etc). He survived the popularity of appearing on _Morecombe and Wise_ and the BBC's _André Previn's Music Night_.


Of course anyone who is popular and brings pleasure to people is unpopular with the critics by default. I enjoyed both those programs. The VW symphonies are outstanding. His book about Hollywood 'no minor chords' makes a great bedtime read. Highly amusing


----------



## Auferstehen

*CHERUBINI L
*
S in D Maj

NBC S O - Toscanini A (1952)

Mario


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:

*Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-2, BWV1007-1008*

_István Várdai (cello)_
Recorded: 29-30 March 2016
Recording Venue: Chapel of the Capucin Convent Velp, Grave, Netherlands


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Piano Works (Elisaveta Blumina, Grand Piano)

A selection of Silvestrov's piano works, including Naive Musik and Kitschmusik. This is a beautiful collection of works, mostly miniatures. Soothing, but never boring.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

haziz said:


> * Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'*
> _
> Christina Landshamer (soprano), Jennifer Johnson Cano (mezzo-soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Shenyang (bass-baritone)
> Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, The Mendelssohn Choir of Pittsburgh
> Manfred Honeck_


What a coincidence.

I had planned to remove this from my active queue folder (favorites) today to make room. Part of my monthly maintenance.

I rather like it, I was thinking one more listen before I move on.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Six Études, Op. 111
Piers Lane*


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, Op. 78
Dvořák: The Water Goblin, Op. 107 (B195)*

_ Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_


----------



## Vasks

*Nielsen - Overture to "Love and the Poet" (Caeyers/Harmonia mundi)
Sibelius - Incidental Music for "Kuolema" (Jarvi/BIS)
Borresen - Nordic Folk Tunes (Schmidt/cpo)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Manxfeeder

haziz said:


> * Dvořák: Symphonic Variations, Op. 78
> Dvořák: The Water Goblin, Op. 107 (B195)*
> 
> _ Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
> Theodore Kuchar_


That's an inexpensive download on Presto. Is it worth exploring?


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos.1-3

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

Ethel Smyth: String Quartet, String Quintet (Mannheim String Quartet, Joachim Griesheimer, CPO)

Dame Ethel Smyth (1858 - 1944) was an English composer. From Wiki: "Smyth tended to be marginalised as a 'woman composer', as though her work could not be accepted as mainstream. Yet when she produced more delicate compositions, they were criticised for not measuring up to the standard of her male competitors. Nevertheless, she was granted a damehood, the first female composer to be so honoured." I'm surprised she is not mentioned more often when we talk about female composers - for me she is one of the best. These are two fine pieces of chamber music to kick off my (limited) CD collection of her works.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ives
Three Places in New England
Cleveland Orchestra
Dohnányi*










There's just not enough listening to Ives around here and I think that's a shame. He _is_ the father of American Modernism. He's also my absolute favorite American composer. Such a unique and singular sound-world.


----------



## Malx

Yet more Beethoven landed on the enterance mat chez Malx aujourd'hui. Adding to the collection when the price is too good to ignore.

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op59/2 - Quartetto di Cremona.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart | Piano Concertos Nos. 12 & 17 | Alfred Brendel, Charles Mackerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra*


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz

Manxfeeder said:


> That's an inexpensive download on Presto. Is it worth exploring?


Definitely yes! Fine Dvorak recordings by a Czech orchestra and a good conductor. Also a surprisingly good Nielsen symphony cycle. Also a good traversal of some of Shostakovich's lesser known but great works. 13 CDs worth of music for a piddling amount of money. I am playing it from my PrestoMusic purchased download.


----------



## Malx

haziz said:


>


Not works I'd normally associate with Jochum - I always regard him as a central European classical/romantic conductor.
I will now sit back and await the deluge of evidence to the contrary 

Please ignore this post - I misread the original post doh!


----------



## haziz

Malx said:


> Not works I'd normally associate with Jochum - I always regard him as a central European classical/romantic conductor.
> I will now sit back and await the deluge of evidence to the contrary


His Brahms recordings are legendary. I have to admit that he is not the first conductor I think of when it comes to Elgar, however since I am listening to a series of symphonic variations starting with Dvorak (with a difference orchestra and conductor), and proceeding on to Elgar and Brahms, I wanted to see what he makes with the Elgar. He was a superb conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

Program

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)
'Ch'io mi scordi di te?' - 'Non temer, amato bene'
Recitative and Aria for Soprano, Piano Obbligato and Orchestra, K. 505

Don Giovanni, K. 527: 'Vedrai, carino'

Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K. 491
I. Allegro
II. Larghetto
III. Allegretto

Symphony No. 38 in D major, K. 504 "Prague Symphony"
I. Adagio - Allegro
II. Andante
III. Presto

Wiener Philharmoniker
Daniel Barenboim (Conductor)
Cecilia Bartoli (Mezzo-soprano)

In about 75 minutes .


----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: _Pelléas et Mélisande_, suite from the incidental music, Op. 46; _Tapiola_, Op. 112; Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

The _Tapiola_ recording is the one from 1964, the Fifth Symphony from 1965, and the incidental music to _Pelléas et Mélisande_ from 1983. Incredibly, the latter is completely new music to me. I don't know how it is I've never heard this suite before, but I haven't, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Malx

haziz said:


> His Brahms recordings are legendary. I have to admit that he is not the first conductor I think of when it comes to Elgar, however since I am listening to a series of symphonic variations starting with Dvorak (with a difference orchestra and conductor), and proceeding on to Elgar and Brahms, I wanted to see what he makes with the Elgar. He was a superb conductor.


Geez - I must learn to read posts more carefully I mistakenly thought the recording was of Elgar & *Haydn* not Brahms oops


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Moments Musicaux*

Vladimir Ashkenazy. These are very attractive works.


----------



## Philidor

Philidor said:


> [ ... ]
> *Jean Sibelius
> 
> [ ... ]*
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Sir Colin Davis





Neo Romanza said:


> My problem with Davis' LSO Live recordings is the incessant grunting and noises that come from Davis --- it distracts from the listening. For me, the Davis BSO cycle on Philips is still the better one of his three.


Thank you for pointing this out! Now I listened to

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 6 op. 104
Symphony No. 7 C major op. 105*

and was curious whether I could hear grunting and other noises ... I couldn't ... I hear them with Bernstein or Celi, but not here. Do you hear via headphones?

Since I have the LSO live, first on CD, now in HiRes via Streaming, I didn't come back to the Davis BSO cycle. But I remember that #2 was the weak link. Glorious #4 and #7. But overall I preferred the LSO cycle by far.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> There's just not enough listening to Ives around here and I think that's a shame. He _is_ the father of American Modernism. He's also my absolute favorite American composer. Such a unique and singular sound-world.


I just finished Jan Swafford's Charles Ives, a Life in Music. Swafford has a way of writing biographies which are consistently interesting, and this book is both interesting and informative. (Well, there are a couple pages devoted to Ives' insurance writings which bog down a little, but that's why we learned to speed read.)


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 12

*Good to see that Gergiev is under attack,it's long overdue.
*


----------



## Malx

The next instalment of the Beethoven cycle:

*Beethoven, Symphony No 5 - Netherlands SO, Jan Willem de Vriend.*

*Beethoven, Symphony No 6 'Pastoral' - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.*


----------



## Marinera

Haydn - L'Addio. Symphonies Nos. 35, 45 'Farewell', 15, Scena di Berenice

Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini, Sandrine Piau

Haydn 2032 Vol. 1-10, disk 9


----------



## Philidor

Inspired by the recently started poll "Favorite Works of the 20th Century (Qualifying Round Fourteen)":

*Aaron Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man*

London Symphony Orchestra
Aaron Copland

*Kaija Saariaho: Du Cristal*

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday

*Schmitt
Hasards, Op. 96
Christian Ivaldi, piano
Stanislas Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Philidor said:


> Thank you for pointing this out! Now I listened to
> 
> *Jean Sibelius
> 
> Symphony No. 6 op. 104
> Symphony No. 7 C major op. 105*
> 
> and was curious whether I could hear grunting and other noises ... I couldn't ... I hear them with Bernstein or Celi, but not here. Do you hear via headphones?
> 
> Since I have the LSO live, first on CD, now in HiRes via Streaming, I didn't come back to the Davis BSO cycle. But I remember that #2 was the weak link. Glorious #4 and #7. But overall I preferred the LSO cycle by far.


Yeah, I listen almost 99.9% through headphones and I suppose through a pair of stereo speakers one can't really hear the grunting from Davis. I'll have to give these Davis LSO Live recordings a listen through my stereo to see if I can actually hear them. I do generally like Davis' way with Sibelius. Hushed intensity is how I would describe Davis' approach to Sibelius.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> I just finished Jan Swafford's Charles Ives, a Life in Music. Swafford has a way of writing biographies which are consistently interesting, and this book is both interesting and informative. (Well, there are a couple pages devoted to Ives' insurance writings which bog down a little, but that's why we learned to speed read.)


Nice. I'll have to check out that biography. It's quite difficult to find out anything of substance when it comes to Ives since a lot of his writing was in complete solitude and there just wasn't any kind of interest in his music until young upstarts like Bernstein became interested. Before this happened, he was a virtual unknown. I like what Schoenberg wrote about him:

_"There is a great Man living in this country - a composer. He has solved the problem how to preserve one's self and to learn. He responds to negligence by contempt. He is not forced to accept praise or blame. His name is Ives."_


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part one for late afternoon and early evening. I can't recall ever hearing Mozart's chamber and piano works in tandem, so bearing in mind how much Mozart composed for both categories it will be a pleasant (and mildly rigorous) mental exercise arranging these forthcoming sessions chronologically from a variety of recordings and with a Köchel catalogue on screen for much-needed cross-reference purposes.

Sonata no.1 in C for piano duet K19d (1765 - authorship now in some doubt): 
Sonata no.2 in D for piano duet K381/123a (1772):










(7) Variations on the Dutch song _"Laat ons Juichen"_ [_"Let Us Rejoice"_] by Christian Ernst Graaf for piano K24 (1766):
(7) Variations on the Dutch national anthem _"Wilhelmus van Nassouwe"_ for piano K25 (1766):
(6) Variations on _"Mio caro Adone"_ from the opera buffa _La fiera di Venezia_ by Antonio Salieri for piano K180/173c (1773):










String Quartet no.1 in G K80/73f (1770):
String Quartet no.2 in D K155/134a (1772):
String Quartet no.3 in G K156/134b (1772):
_Adagio_ - original movement from String Quartet no.3 in G K156/134b (1772):
String Quartet no.4 in C K157 (1772 or 1773):
String Quartet no.5 in F K158 (1772 or 1773):
String Quartet no.6 in B-flat K159 (1773):
String Quartet no.7 in E-flat K160/159a (1773):

with the Quartetto Italiano










String Quintet no.1 in B-flat K174 (1773):


----------



## Merl

Such an enjoyable disc for a freebie. Even back then, the Pavs were a top ensemble.


----------



## marlow

Superb RVW 3rd Symphony. Requiem for 1st World War


----------



## marlow

Knorf said:


> *Jean Sibelius*: _Pelléas et Mélisande_, suite from the incidental music, Op. 46; _Tapiola_, Op. 112; Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> The _Tapiola_ recording is the one from 1964, the Fifth Symphony from 1965, and the incidental music to _Pelléas et Mélisande_ from 1983. Incredibly, the latter is completely new music to me. I don't know how it is I've never heard this suite before, but I haven't, as far as I can tell.


This Sibelius is very good. I often wonder why Karajan never played the 3rd symphony


----------



## Neo Romanza

marlow said:


> View attachment 164383
> 
> 
> Superb RVW 3rd Symphony. Requiem for 1st World War


And my favorite performance of this symphony, too. Previn's RVW, in general, is top-drawer.


----------



## Neo Romanza

marlow said:


> This Sibelius is very good. I often wonder why Karajan never played the 3rd symphony


He probably didn't like it. One of the many quirks of these conductors.


----------



## Philidor

Approaching the 1970s.

*Mieczysław Weinberg: String Quartet No. 12 op. 103 (1969/70)*

Quatuor Danel


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
String Quartet No. 11
Cuarteto Latinoamericano*










It really doesn't matter which Villa-Lobos SQ I play, they're all so good. I love them all.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berio
Folk Songs
Dagmar Pecková, mezzo-soprano
Prague Philharmonia
Jiří Bělohlávek*


----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: The Maiden and Death suite, Piano concerto 1, Overtüre concertante (Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Nikos Christodoulou, Geoffrey Douglas Madge, Bis)

Nikos Skalkottas (1904 - 1949) was a Greek composer, associated with the second Viennese school. This is the first in a series of Skalkottas albums I downloaded many years ago at a special price, and never got around to playing for the most part. The ballet suite The Maiden and Death (1938) is a nice piece, but the earlier first piano concerto (1931) is far more substantial. It is interesting but it is not love at first hearing. The Overtüre concertante (1944-1949) is a late work, intended for an unfinished suite. It gives me some 'Concerto for Orchestra' vibes. Looking forward to exploring the other CD's the coming weeks.


----------



## Sid James

SanAntone said:


> *Bartók | Romanian Folk Dances | Hungarian State Symphony Orchestra, Ádám Fischer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the _Romanian Folk Dances_, and this recording in particular. My wife and I think so highly of it at our wedding, the wedding party walked down the aisle to the first four movements (the fourth was what accompanied my wife and it still can bring tears to my eyes) and then we walked out to the last three.





Coach G said:


> Bartok's _Romanian Folk Dances_ and Enesco's _Romanian Rhapsody #1_ could qualify as the two funnest pieces in classical music.


A great anecdote, and I agree that its fun to listen to. I think its a piece that most lovers of classical music enjoy. It retains and emphasises the zing and vigour of folk music, a thing which I think makes it thoroughly modern. It's also probably his most popular piece, judging from the amount of arrangements and transcriptions made of it. I particularly like the ones for guitars.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-Symphonies no.2 and no.6.

Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Two masses for organ by François Couperin played by the amazing Marie Claire Alain


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cello Suite No. 1*

I read an interview with Clive Myrie of the BBC, and he mentioned Tortelier's cello suites are "gorgeous, like a rich, deep beautiful glass of red wine." I've never had red wine, but now I know what it sounds like.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bach, Cello Suite No. 1*
> 
> I read an interview with Clive Myrie of the BBC, and he mentioned Tortelier's cello suites are "gorgeous, like a rich, deep beautiful glass of red wine." I've never had red wine, but now I know what it sounds like.


That's an excellent description of Tortelier's gorgeous recording, which was my introduction to the cello suites. Some four decades later, it's still among my favourites.


----------



## 13hm13

Litolff - Concertos symphoniques - Donohoe (Romantic Piano Concerto - 26)


----------



## marlow

More RVW from Previn. Excellent listening! Britain's greatest symphonist!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Aubade*

Pretre conducting with Gabriel Tacchino on piano.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach | The Goldberg Variations | Jeremy Denk*


----------



## haziz

* Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'*
_
Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2005
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50 (FS97)
Nielsen: Symphony No. 6, (FS116) 'Sinfonia semplice'*

_Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
 Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2005
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
La Mer
Jeux
Children's Corner
Lyon National Orchestra
Jun Märkl*

From this set -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 2
*


----------



## SanAntone

*Palestrina | Lamentations | Pro Cantione Antiqua, Bruno Turner*


----------



## haziz

* Moncayo: Huapango*
_
Orquesta Sinfónica Venezuela
Theodore Kuchar_

First time listening to this composition and composers. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday

*Saint-Saëns
Suite algérienne, Op. 60
Basque National Orchestra
Jun Märkl*










Wow! This piece is lyrical, rhythmically taut but with much color. I might just have to repeat it once it's over. The performance itself is fantastic as is the audio quality. Naxos have certainly come a long way.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Yesterday:









*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky

Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Little Russian", Op. 17
Symphony No. 3 in D major "Polish", Op. 29

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*

This cycle has been great so far, and I really think this is the most convincing performance of the Third that I've heard.

Today:









*Edvard Grieg

4 Norwegian Dances Op. 35
Lyric Pieces Op. 54
Symphonic Dances Op. 64

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Jarvi*


----------



## Rogerx

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy (Hamburg, 3 februari 1809 - Leipzig, 4 november 1847)*



Mendelssohn in Birmingham, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Janáček
On the Overgrown Path, Series I, JW 8/17
Josef Páleníček*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets

Modigliani Quartet


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: _The Swan of Tuonela_ from the _Lemminkäinen Suite_, Op. 22 No. 2; Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

I'm very pleased with this Blu-ray disc "Pure Audio" remaster.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ah hell, I have time to squeeze in one more work:

*Kodály
Concerto for Orchestra
Hungarian State Orchestra
János Ferencsik*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Sergei Prokofiev

Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100

London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn*

Fantastic.


----------



## Philidor

Seasonal greetings.

*Orlando di Lasso: Domine ne in furore tuo (Psalm 6, 1st penitential psalm)*
from _Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales_ (1584)

The Hilliard Ensemble
Kees Boeke Consort

Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Tsaraslondon

There's no doubting this is a superb recording of Prokoviev's score and I'm very happy with it, though my recollection of the Ashkenazy recording is that it had a warmer acoustic and slightly more affectionate response to the music.


----------



## Art Rock

Earlier this morning:










Howard Skempton: Well Well Cornelius (John Tilbury, Sony)

Howard Skempton (1947) is an English composer, pianist, and accordionist. This was my first encounter with his work some time ago. Not a particularly pleasing one to be honest - don't think it got a second play until now. These are all piano miniatures, often sounding like improvisational doodling, sometimes flirting with minimalism, often flirting with new age. Suitable as background, but then I'd rather pick real new age. Your mileage may vary as always.

Now playing:

[No image on purpose]

Dmitri Shostakovich: Film Music (Belgian Radio Symphony Orchestra RTBF, Jose Serebrier, WCJ, 3 CD's

Playing CD1: Suites from The Gadfly and Pirogov. Wonderful music.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Minuet_ in F K168a - possibly a rejected movement from String Quartet no.8 in F K168 (1773):
_Trio_ and _Finale (Allegro)_ no K ref. - two rejected movements from String Quintet no.1 in B-flat K174 (1773):

with members of the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble










String Quartet no.8 in F K168 (1773):
String Quartet no.9 in A K169 (1773):
String Quartet no.10 in C K170 (1773):
String Quartet no.11 in E-flat K171 (1773):
String Quartet no.12 in B-flat K172 (1773):
String Quartet no.13 in D-minor K173 (1773):

with the Quartetto Italiano










Sonata no.3 in B-flat for piano duet K358/186c (1774):










(12) Variations on a minuet by Johann Christian Fischer for piano K179/189a (1774):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C K279/189d (1775):
Piano Sonata no.2 in F K280/189e (1775):
Piano Sonata no.3 in B-flat K281/189f (1775):


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Leclair, Locatelli: Violin Concertos

Théotime Langlois de Swarte, Les Ombres

A must have if you like these composers.


----------



## Sid James

Manxfeeder said:


> I just finished Jan Swafford's Charles Ives, a Life in Music. Swafford has a way of writing biographies which are consistently interesting, and this book is both interesting and informative. (Well, there are a couple pages devoted to Ives' insurance writings which bog down a little, but that's why we learned to speed read.)





Neo Romanza said:


> Nice. I'll have to check out that biography. It's quite difficult to find out anything of substance when it comes to Ives since a lot of his writing was in complete solitude and there just wasn't any kind of interest in his music until young upstarts like Bernstein became interested. Before this happened, he was a virtual unknown. I like what Schoenberg wrote about him:
> 
> _"There is a great Man living in this country - a composer. He has solved the problem how to preserve one's self and to learn. He responds to negligence by contempt. He is not forced to accept praise or blame. His name is Ives."_


I haven't read the Swafford, but I did read Gayle Sherwood Magee's _Ives Reconsidered_.

Ives was a complex character. He maintained a presence on the fringes of the American musical scene throughout his life. He funded performances of smaller scale works and there where a handful of significant premieres before Bernstein - e.g. of the Concord Sonata in 1938 and the Symphony #3 in 1943.

Magee also went into detail about how Ives was quite updated on musical developments in Europe, and about the rivalry that emerged between American composers and those who came from Europe in the 1930's and '40's. Ives was part of the development of a distinctively American take on modernism.

Ives also contributed to mythologising his past. His teacher Horatio Parker was more sympathetic to him than some anecdotes - often coming from Ives - suggest. Parker recognised Ives' ability from the start and actually bent rules of the university to accept him into his music course.

Magee's book was an interesting read, and helped me to understand the odd place taken by Ives in modernism. He kind of fits in, and kind of doesn't. A man of his time, albeit an extremely unique one.


----------



## Malx

Late yesterday evening, too late to be bothered to post.

*J S Bach, Goldberg Variations BWV 988 - Glenn Gould.*

This live recording from the 1959 Salzburg Festival is my preferred recording of the three I have of Gould playing this work - like the 1955 recording there are no repeats.


----------



## haziz

* Arensky: Symphony No. 2 in A major Op. 22*
_
Vassily Sinaisky, BBC Philharmonic_


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Sibelius Edition Box 7 "Songs" (Various, BIS, 5 CDs)

CD3: Two Songs Op.35, Eight Songs Op.57, Eight Songs Op.61, Five Christmas Songs Op.1, and a handful of other songs. My evaluation is the same as for the preceding CD from this box: all good to have, none important.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Béla Bartok - Piano Music:
Balazs Szokolay, piano, Naxos 8.550451





Allegro barbaro




Csik District




Fifteen Songs








Sonatina


----------



## Tsaraslondon

There are some artists and discs that really make you sit up and listen. Argerich is one of those artists and this is one of those discs. Thrilling performances of the two concertos and the solo piece is hardly less so. A really fantastic disc.


----------



## Malx

This morning the next leg of the Beethoven symphony cycle:

*Beethoven Symphony No 7 - La Chambre Philharmonique, Emmanuel Krivine.*

*Beethoven, Symphony No 8 - Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel.*

I had forgotten just how wonderful the live Krivine seventh is - now there is a concert I would have been delighted to have been at. Not for the faint of heart he creates power and forward propulsion by the barrow load - my kind of seventh.


----------



## Rogerx

Ruth Slenczynska - Complete American Decca Recordings

CD 4
FRÉDÉRIC CHOPIN (1810-1849)
Grande Valse brillante in E flat major, Op. 18
Three Waltzes, Op. 34
Waltz in A flat major, Op. 42 'Grande Valse'
Three Waltzes, Op. 64
Two Waltzes, Op. 69
Three Waltzes, Op. posth. 70
Waltz in E flat major, Op. posth.
Waltz in E major, Op. posth.
Waltz in E minor, Op. posth.


----------



## SanAntone

*Dhrupad Fantasia* | Uday Bhawalkar & Hathor Consort










A meeting of Elizabeth's I England and the Dhrupad tradition at the Moghul court of Akbar the Great.

I usually don't care for these kinds of cross-cultural efforts, but this one succeeds by alternating the pieces and not mixing the groups/styles.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Musical Offering, BWV1079

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part three for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Piano Sonata no.4 in E-flat K282/189g (1775):
Piano Sonata no.5 in G K283/189h (1775):
Piano Sonata no.6 in D K284/205b (1775):










_Serenade_ no.6 in D [_Serenata notturna_] for four violins, two violas, cello, double bass and timpani K239 (1776):










Duo in B-flat for bassoon and cello K292/196c (1775): a)
_Allegro_ in F K288/246c for an abandoned/lost divertimento for two horns and strings, posth. comp. by Erik Smith (1776): b)
Piano Trio no.1 in B-flat [_Divertimento_] K254 (1776): c)
Flute Quartet no.1 in D K285 (1777): d)
Flute Quartet no.2 in G K285a (1777): d)

a) with Klaus Thunemann (bn.) and Stephen Orton (vc.)
b) with members of the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble
c) with the Beaux Arts Trio
d) with William Bennett (fl.) and the Grumiaux Trio










Sonata [Trio] in B-flat for two violins and cello K266/271f (1777):

with members of the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, String Quartet No 6 - Tokyo String Quartet.*

The quartets are, for me, the pinnacle of Bartok's output - excellent pieces.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Thursday

*Saint-Saëns
Ascanio - ballet music
Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Jun Märkl*










A delectable romp! Fun!


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons

Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding performance and sound.


----------



## Philidor

In angustiis.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 B-flat minor op. 138 (1969/70)*

Brodsky Quartet


----------



## Vasks

*Vivaldi - Overture to "Bajazet" (Scimone/Apex)
D. Gabrielli - Sonata #4 in D (Guttler/Capriccio)
Handel - Flute Sonata, Op. 1, No. 9 in B minor (Beznosiuk/Hyperion)
J.S. Bach - Concerto for 3 Harpsichords & Strings in D minor, BWV1063 (Pinnock/Archiv)*

_That's all until I return home from a trip to hear a performance of one of my compositions._


----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: Requiwm For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


----------



## HerbertNorman

Josef Suk "Asrael Symphony" - Sir Charles Mackerras and the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra- Supraphon - streaming


----------



## Malx

Vasks said:


> *Vivaldi - Overture to "Bajazet" (Scimone/Apex)
> D. Gabrielli - Sonata #4 in D (Guttler/Capriccio)
> Handel - Flute Sonata, Op. 1, No. 9 in B minor (Beznosiuk/Hyperion)
> J.S. Bach - Concerto for 3 Harpsichords & Strings in D minor, BWV1063 (Pinnock/Archiv)*
> 
> _That's all until I return home from a trip to hear a performance of one of my compositions._


I hope the performance goes well Vasks - good luck.


----------



## Malx

Its been a while, so why not.

*Dvorák, Cello Concerto + Silent Woods, Rondo in G minor & Slavonic Dance Op46/8 - Heinrich Schiff, Wiener Philharmoniker, Andre Previn.*


----------



## 96 Keys




----------



## Philidor

Here double passion.

*Joseph Haydn: Symphony No. 49 F minor ("La passione")*

Il Giardino Armonico
Giovanni Antonini

The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock

















I am fully satisfied with Pinnock's recording. In the early 1990s, when most HIPsters recorded their "unprecedented", "game changing" ... whatever ... Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Mendelssohn, Schumann, Brahms, he delivered middle Haydn symphonies. Well, middle ... some of them were written prior to the quartets op. 9 and most not later than op. 20. Great music, amazingly played, great achievement.


----------



## Itullian

Opus 18


----------



## Kiki

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 (1876 Performance Variant. Ed. Korstvedt 2021) 
Bamberger Symphoniker / Jakub Hrůša / 2020 (Accentus)

Basically the 1874 version plus revisions Bruckner made in 1876. I have always liked the mercurial character of the 1874 version, although less so of its lack of refinement. Hrůša did make a convincing case here, less so IMO for the other two versions included in this set.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Concerto No 1 for Piano, Trumpet & String Orchestra*.

Schnittke, Concerto for Piano & String Orchestra.*

*Lutoslawski, Variations on a Theme by Paganini.*

All works performed by *Denis Matsuev (Piano), Gabor Tarkovi* (Trumpet) Kammerorchester Wien-Berlin, Rainer Honeck.*


----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: Piano concerto 2, Tema con variazioni, Little suite, Four images (BBC Symphony Orchestra, Nikos Christodoulou, Geoffrey Douglas Madge, Bis)

Continuing my exploration of Skalkottas. The second piano concerto (1937) engaged me more than the first. Like the Overtüre Concertante on the first CD, Tema con variazioni was meant to be part of a symphonic suite (1944-1949) - it is an interesting piece. The Little Suite for strings (1942) is more beefy than I expected. Four Images (1948; orchestrated from movements of the ballet The Land and sea of Greece) rounds off the CD with panache.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ives, Concord Sonata*

This is fun to follow with the score. Sometimes there are bar lines, sometimes there are not, and sometimes the barlines are inserted randomly. Then there is the famous piece of board section in Hawthorne. There are tons of themes in here, from Beethoven's 5th, the Hammerklavier, the Tristan und Isolde prelude, to Wagner's wedding march, along with hymns, marches, and a Steven Foster song.

This recording features John Kirkpatrick, but it also gives recordings Ives himself playing it. Kirkpatrick makes more sense, but Ives is more fluid, interspersed with interjections like "oh."


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part four for the rest of today, possibly breaking off at some point until tomorrow morning should fatigue kick in.

Piano Sonata no.7 in C K309/284b (1777):
Piano Sonata no.8 in A-minor K310/300d (1778):
Piano Sonata no.9 in D K311/284c (1777):
(12) Variations on _"Je suis Lindor"_ by Antoine-Laurent Baudron, from the incidental music for the play _Le Barbier de Séville_ by Pierre Beaumarchais for piano K354/299a (1778):
(12) Variations on the French folk song _"La belle Françoise"_ for piano K353/300f (1778):
(9) Variations on the air _"Lison dormait"_ from the opera _Julie_ by Nicolas Dezède for piano K264/315d (1778):










_Fantasie_ [_Capriccio_] in C for piano K395/300g (1778):










Violin Sonata no.17 in C K296 (1778):
Violin Sonata no.18 in G K301/293a (1778):
Violin Sonata no.19 in E-flat K302/293b (1778):
Violin Sonata no.20 in C K303/293c (1778):
Violin Sonata no.21 in E-minor K304/300c (1778):
Violin Sonata no.22 in A K305/293d (1778):
Violin Sonata no.23 in D K306/300l (1778):


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar*

The Music Makers, Op. 69
The London Philharmonic Choir
Mezzo-soprano Janet Baker

The Sanguine Fan, Op. 81
Orchestra - The London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## SanAntone

*Machaut | The Lion of Nobility | Orlando Consort*












> 'A confident exploration of Machaut's gently beautiful and restrained world … the Orlando Consort's freshness, enthusiasm and colourful precision make it a truly distinguished collection. It's hard to think that anyone new to such repertoire will not be impressed by the clarity and force of these singers … a persuasive introduction to Machaut' (MusicWeb International)» More
> 'Performances of Machaut which are as good as any of us might ever have expected to encounter' (MusicWeb International)» More
> 'I doubt if any other group will ever excel this performance … an essential purchase for the admirers of Machaut's music, and … a good place for beginners to get to know it' (MusicWeb International)





> This recording shows the whole spectrum of Machaut's poetic and musical art, as he enumerated them in his 'Prologue': 'pleasant lais, motets, rondeaux and virelais' together with 'balades entees', from the seemingly simple and monophonic song to the complexities of the polyphonic works. As he promised his mentors Nature and Love, he explores a wide range of emotional responses to the condition of being in love, 'putting into it my feelings and all my understanding', and maintaining throughout the 'heart full of joy' necessary to the creative act.
> 
> Anne Stone & Jacques Boogaart © 2020


----------



## eljr




----------



## ando

*Sibelius Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6* (1995, Sony)
*Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Lorin Maazel*


----------



## ando

elgars ghost said:


> W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part three for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.
> 
> Sonata [Trio] in B-flat for two violins and cello K266/271f (1777):
> 
> with members of the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble


Have this. One of my favorite sets on disc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

ando said:


> Have this. One of my favorite sets on disc.


I like it, too - it features some of WAM's more obscure chamber works and one absolute classic. A pity that my disc one starts hiccoughing about two minutes from the end.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde*


----------



## SanAntone

*Angela Hewitt Plays Bach*


----------



## Bkeske

Going to finish this box tonight. Only got half way through Tuesday.

Really nice.


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'*
_
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Manfred Honeck_
Recorded: 27-29 October 2017
Recording Venue: Live recording, Heinz Hall for the Performing Arts, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op. 106 (B192)*
_
Stamitz Quartet_


----------



## SanAntone

*Liszt | Elégie Nos 1 & 2 | Steven Isserlis, Stephen Hough*


----------



## 13hm13

Masse: Omaggio A Edgard Varèse


----------



## 13hm13

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 6 and 7 / 'The Tempest', Suite No. 2


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Ralph Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 9. The London Philharmonic Orchestra. Everest repress, believe early 1960's, originally 1958. Released as a 'memorial tribute' following Williams passing.


----------



## Rogerx

*Antonio Vivaldi, (4 March 1678 - 28 July 1741)*



Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima


----------



## neoshredder

Ries - Symphony 5


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Apollon musagète
Concertgebouw
Chailly*

From this set -


----------



## 96 Keys

An excellent recording.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Respighi
La sensitiva
Damiana Pinti, mezzo-soprano
Palermo Orchestra Sinfonica del Teatro Massimo
Marzio Conti*


----------



## Rogerx

JS Bach & Beyond: A Well-Tempered Conversation

Julien Libeer, Adam Laloum


----------



## 13hm13

Ferdinand Ries - Piano Concerto No. 7, Op. 132 (1823)


----------



## 89Koechel

There's a forgotten fellow/jazzman ... named Orville "Red" Norvo ... on his chosen instrument - the vibraphone. One of his best is the composition - "Move" - on YouTube. It's the Red Norvo Trio, with Charles Mingus/bass, and Tal Farlow/guitar ... from around the 1950s. Fast-paced, and exceptional.


----------



## 13hm13

Boult conducts Parry


----------



## Philidor

Next contrition.

*Orlando di Lasso: "Beati quorum remissae sunt iniquitates" (Psalm 31 [32], 2nd penitential psalm)*
from _Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales_ (1584)

The Hilliard Ensemble
Kees Boeke Consort


----------



## Philidor

Reger the mystic. With Leitmotiv.

*Max Reger: Chorale Phantasy "Straf mich nicht in deinem Zorn" op. 40 No. 2*
(The chorale is a paraphrase on psalm 6, the 1st penitential psalm)

Arvid Gast
Sauer-Organ at the Berlin Cathedral (IV/113)










In the end, Reger is close to revealing the mysterium tremendum. Terrific.

I like this CD and the whole series of 5 CDs, where it comes from. Instruments from Reger's time, great organists delivering great renditions, excellent balance between "cathedral feeling" and transparency.


----------



## Sid James

HerbertNorman said:


> Béla Bartok - Piano Music:
> Balazs Szokolay, piano, Naxos 8.550451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allegro barbaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csik District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifteen Songs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonatina


I see you're enjoying the same recordings I posted in recent weeks on the Bartok thread. All of these pieces are from the 1910's and are like a microcosm of Bartok, presenting the contrasting lyrical and earthy elements in his music. If you liked those, why not listen to the rest of the album, which consists of:

Three Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes





Mikrokosmos (selections)













Six Dances in Bulgarian Rhythm


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV644

Elly Ameling, Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Annelies Burmeister.

Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Auferstehen

*ELGAR Sir E
*
S No 1 in Ab Maj Op 55

Phil O - Barbirolli Sir J (1962)

This is the only recording I have of this work. Is it a good one? I think it's lovely.

Mario


----------



## Malx

Auferstehen said:


> *ELGAR Sir E
> *
> S No 1 in Ab Maj Op 55
> 
> Phil O - Barbirolli Sir J (1962)
> 
> This is the only recording I have of this work. Is it a good one? I think it's lovely.
> 
> Mario


One of the best (imo).


----------



## Malx

Reaching the end point of my mix n match Beethoven cycle.

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral' - Christiane Oelze (soprano), Petra Lang (alto), Klaus Florian Vogt (tenor), Matthias Goerne (baritone), Deutscher Kammerchor, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie, Paavo Järvi.*

Perhaps oddly it took me a long time to really get into this symphony but now I've learned to enjoy it. This has been to some degree down to recordings that use smaller forces that allow the textures and instrumental lines to be heard more clearly.


----------



## Art Rock

It's 11 AM here, and finally playing my first CD.










Jean Sibelius: The BIS Sibelius Edition Box 7 "Songs" (Various, BIS, 5 CDs)

CD4: Luonnotar op.70, Four from Six Songs Op.72 , Six Songs Op.86, Six Songs Op.88, Six Runeberg Songs Op.90, and a handful of other songs. Luonnotar is an interesting transcription by the composer of the tone-poem for soprano and orchestra. Copy/paste for the overall impression: "My evaluation is the same as for the preceding CD's from this box: all good to have, none important."


----------



## Auferstehen

Thanks Malx, I feel better now! :tiphat:

Mario


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An absolutely superb disc that won a tranche of awards when it was released back in 1994. Vengerov was just twenty at the time.


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part five for the next couple of hours or so now that I've belatedly applied the penultimate coat of paint to the front door...

(8) Variations on the march _"Dieu d'amour"_ from the drame lyrique _Les mariages samnites_ by André Grétry for piano K352/374c (1781):










Oboe Quartet in F K370/368b (1781):

with members of the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble










Sonata in D for two pianos K448/375a (1781):










Violin Sonata no.24 in F K376/374d (1781):
Violin Sonata no.25 in F K377/374e (1781):
Violin Sonata no.26 in B-flat K378/317d (1779):
Violin Sonata no.27 in G K379/373a (1781):
Violin Sonata no.28 in E-flat K380/374f (1781):










_Prelude and Fugue_ in C for piano K394/383a (1782):
_Fantasie_ in C-minor for piano & violin K396, arr. for piano by Abbé Maximilian Stadler (1782 inc. - arr. 1802):
_Fantasie_ in D-minor for piano K397/385g (1782):
_March_ in C for piano K408/383e (1782):


----------



## Sid James

Tsaraslondon said:


> An absolutely superb disc that won a tranche of awards when it was released back in 1994. Vengerov was just twenty at the time.


A great album, it was the first recording I heard of those concertos. I tend to think of Vengerov's playing as having some of the qualities that are often used to describe Perlman's - passionate, gutsy, bold.


----------



## haziz

* Berg: Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel' (1935)*
_
Itzhak Perlman (violin)
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa_
Recorded: 1978-11-28
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston

Of the various compositions by members of the Second Viennese School this is the one I have so far found the most listenable. Not totally surprising since it is supposed to be a meld of the romantic with the "new" school of music. Admittedly I have not listened to the entire oeuvre of the members of the school, and frankly I have no desire to do so. I am hoping that Perlman's style of playing would make it sound more romantic and less "Second Viennese". Giving it a spin.


----------



## Rogerx

• CD14:

Saint-Saens: Organ Symphony;

Liszt: Organ Works* (Prelude and fugue on the Name B-A-C-H, S.260; Funeral Ode, S.268 No.2; Fantasy and
Fugue on ""Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"", S. 259)

Daniel Chorzempa,
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Edo de Waart


----------



## haziz

* Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending*
_
Hilary Hahn (violin)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis_
Recorded: 2003-12-12
Recording Venue: Abbey Road, Studio 1, London


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

I Musici



> To mark the 70th anniversary of the group's debut concert in Rome in 1952, I Musici have re-recorded Vivaldi's Four Seasons. The record is paired with a world premiere recording of Verdi's Four Seasons: an arrangement of the ballet music Verdi composed for his Les Vêpres Siciliennes (I vespri siciliani) in Paris in 1855, here scored for piano and strings.
> 
> When I Musici entered the studio to make the first stereo recording of Vivaldi's Four Seasons in 1955, the composer's music was still largely unknown. The conductorless chamber orchestra was founded


From Instagram


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D major*

_London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Hickox_

While I love many of Vaughan Williams' shorter pastoral works, his symphonies have never really clicked with me. Giving them another spin over the next few days.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*

CD 2

Enjoyed the first CD from this box yesterday


----------



## Rogerx

CD 9
VIOLIN PLUS 1
ANTONIO VIVALDI (1678-1741)
Sonata in A major for Violin and Continuo, Op. 2 No. 2, RV 31
Ruggiero Ricci, violin; Kenneth Cooper, harpsichord

CAMILLE SAINT-SAËNS (1835-1921)
Fantaisie for Violin and Harp, Op. 124
Ruggiero Ricci, violin; Gloria Agostini, harp

NICCOLÒ PAGANINI (1782-1840)
Sonata No. 12 in E minor for Violin and Guitar, Op. 3 No. 6
Ruggiero Ricci, violin; Rolando Valdés-Blain, guitar

HEITOR VILLA-LOBOS (1887-1959)
Suite for Voice and Violin
Ruggiero Ricci, violin; Lee Venora, soprano

SERGEI PROKOFIEV (1891-1953)
Sonata for Two Violins in C major, Op. 56
Ruggiero Ricci, violin I; David Nadien, violin II
FIRST RELEASE ON CD


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rorem, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## haziz

* Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*

_ BBC Symphony Orchestra
Edward Gardner_
Recorded: 3-4 February 2014
Recording Venue: Fairfield Halls, Croydon, United Kingdom


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn*

CD 13


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pierné
Piano Quintet, Op. 41
Christian Ivaldi, piano
Louvigny Quartet*

From this 2-CD set -


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert | Lieder, Vol. 1 | Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore*












> Schiller wrote his 'Leichenfantasie' (D. 7) in 1780 after the sudden death of a friend and dedicated it to the latter's father. Many poems from his early years are, as a contemporary poet writes 'in shape and form…nevertheless wild and raw productions, full of exuberantly sensual fantasies that partly lose themselves in metaphysical effusiveness, partly carry on a repulsive game with images of the past and decay behind the smiling appearance of life…'
> 
> With 'Leichenfantasie' then came a gifted young man's monster-work, in which he developed, apparently unconcerned with overheated identification with the images of the poem, his in part drastically realistic musical ideas for the text, illustrating these with never tiring fantasies of sound. We hear the pale unison of voice and piano, for example, at 'sterne trauern bleich herab' ('stars look palely down in mourning') in the first stanza, the melodic change in the vocal part at 'seine Silberhaare bäumen sich' ('His silver hair stands on end') in the second, the extreme melodic leaps at 'stolz wie die Rosse sich sträuben und schäumen' ('Proud as horses that rear up and foam') in the fifth stanza, or the strangling upward motion at 'wimmernd schnurrt das Totenseil empor' ('humming and rattling the grave-rope rises') in the eighth. Ideas of this kind are found by the dozen, but this is in no way detrimental to the astonishing artistic skill of each element. Less gifted composers could not consistently achieve the same, and at the end of this mighty work, in the ninth stanza, the impressive return of the opening music bears witness, at the least, to the intention to provide a formal rounding-off and conclusion. Naxos


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> * Berg: Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel' (1935)*
> _
> Itzhak Perlman (violin)
> Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Seiji Ozawa_
> Recorded: 1978-11-28
> Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston
> 
> Of the various compositions by members of the Second Viennese School this is the one I have so far found the most listenable. Not totally surprising since it is supposed to be a meld of the romantic with the "new" school of music. Admittedly I have not listened to the entire oeuvre of the members of the school, and frankly I have no desire to do so. I am hoping that Perlman's style of playing would make it sound more romantic and less "Second Viennese". Giving it a spin.


I'm truly baffled by your anti-Modernist stance. I know we all "like what we like", but at the same time, you seem to be closing more doors than opening them.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Horn Concertos

Timothy Brown

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, Iona Brown


----------



## haziz

* Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 1 'A Sea Symphony'*
_
Katherine Broderick, Roderick Williams
Hallé Orchestra, Hallé Choir, Hallé Youth Choir, Schola Cantorum, Ad Solem
Mark Elder_


----------



## Art Rock

[no image on purpose]

Dmitri Shostakovich: Film Music (Belgian Radio Symphony Orchestra RTBF, Jose Serebrier, WCJ, 3 CD's

CD3: Suites from Michurin, The Fall of Berlin, and The Golden Mountains. Not his most famous film music, but well worth hearing.


----------



## ansfelden

Hummel, Bassoon Concerto in F major, Claudio Gonella, Orchestra Internazionale d´Italia, Diego Dini-Ciacci


----------



## Rogerx

Kent Nagano and the Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal: Wagner, Stravinsky

Program

Richard Wagner (1813 - 1883)
Wesendonck Lieder

Igor Stravinsky (1882 - 1971)
The Rite of Spring

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal
Kent Nagano (Conductor)
Marie-Nicole Lemieux : Contralto
In about 20 minutes.


----------



## Philidor

Those polls ...

*Josef Suk: Asrael (Symphony C minor op. 27)*

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Václav Talich


----------



## haziz

* Clyne: DANCE*
_
Inbal Segev
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Marin Alsop_


----------



## Malx

A couple of tone poems from different orchestra/conductor combos.

*R Strauss, Till Eulenspiegel lustige Streiche Op 28 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*

*R Strauss, Tod und Verklärung - LSO, Jascha Horenstein.*


----------



## Philidor

These days I listened to the studio recording of op. 127 with the ABQ. Now this one:

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet E-flat major op. 127*

Alban-Berg-Quartett
Vienna Konzerthaus live June 1989










Two great recordings. To my opinion, the ABQ play with a wonderful balance between relaxed and serene on one side and being alert on the other side. Love it.


----------



## Malx

I haven't dipped into this set for a while.

*Berwald, Symphony No 4 - Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Sixten Ehrling.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert | Winterreise | Thomas Quasthoff*


----------



## haziz

* Strauss, R: Horn Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 11*

_ William Caballero (horn)
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Manfred Honeck_
Recorded: 22-24 September 2012
Recording Venue: Live recording, Heinz Hall for the Performing Arts, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88
Janáček: Jenufa Suite (arr. M. Honeck and T. Ille)*
_
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Manfred Honeck_
Recording Venue: Live recording


----------



## Philidor

Mahler #7 was recently discussed somewhere ... I am starting with this one:

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

New Philharmonic Orchestra
Jascha Horenstein
1969


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Clara Iannotta - A Failed Entertainment


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part six for the rest of today.

_Serenade_ no.11 in E-flat for two clarinets, two horns, two bassoons and, later, two oboes K375 (1781 - rev. 1782 with oboes added):










(12) Variations on the French folk song _"Ah vous dirai-je, Maman"_ for piano K265/300e (1781 or 1782):










Flute Quartet no.3 in C K285b (1781 or 1782): a)
Horn Quintet in E-flat K407/386c (1782): b)

a) with William Bennett (fl.) and the Grumiaux Trio
b) with members of the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble










Arrangement of six preludes and fugues by J.S. Bach (5) and W.F. Bach (1) for string trio K404a (1782):

with the Grumiaux Trio










String Quartet no.14 in G [_Spring_] K387 (1782):
String Quartet no.15 in D-minor K421/417b (1783):
String Quartet no.16 in E-flat K418/421b (1783):

with the Quartetto Italiano


----------



## 13hm13

Rubbra - Symph No. 4


----------



## haziz

* Hartmann, K: Concerto Funèbre for violin & string orchestra*
_
Isabelle Faust (violin)
Munich Chamber Orchestra
Christoph Poppen_
Recorded: 1999-09
Recording Venue: Angelika-Kauffmann-Saal, Schwarzenberg

First time listening to this composition and composer.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert | Impromptus D. 899 & D. 935 | Elisabeth Leonskaja*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Very nice symphony here!


----------



## SanAntone

*Liszt | Années de Pèlerinage: Deuxième année - Italie | Alfred Brendel*










Superseded by a few recordings of more recent vintage, but Brendel's account is still noteworthy.


----------



## 96 Keys

A wonderful new release.


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'*

_ Elisabeth Höngen (contralto), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (soprano), Hans Hopf (tenor), Otto Edelmann (bass)
Bayreuth Festival Orchestra, Chor der Bayreuther Festspiele
Wilhelm Furtwängler_

2021 remastering, which makes the recorded sound quality almost passable. I am also using my headphones fake stereo tinkering ("spatialize stereo head tracked") setting which I find does help with vintage recordings. This performance of the symphony has never entirely clicked for me; we'll see if my opinion changes.


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'*

_ Christina Landshamer (soprano), Jennifer Johnson Cano (mezzo-soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Shenyang (bass-baritone)
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, The Mendelssohn Choir of Pittsburgh
Manfred Honeck_


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven | Bagatelles | Tanguy de Williencourt* (2020)


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler - Symphony No. 1, Schubert - Symphony No. 8 - Bruno Walter


----------



## Rogerx

*Heitor Villa-Lobos, (born March 5, 1887, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil-November 17, 1959)*



Villa-Lobos: Symphonies Nos. 8, 9 and 11

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky


----------



## SanAntone

*Haydn | Piano Trios | Trio 1790*










No. 20 in B-flat Major


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas & Hungarian Dances

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) & Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: _Valse triste_, Op. 44 No. 1; Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

This Sixth comes very close to being to my favorite ever performance of this symphony: my favorite being yes, Karajan and Berlin, but rather the later recording on EMI. Both are fabulously performed and recorded.










Followed by:

*Aaron Copland*: _Fanfare for the Common Man_, _Rodeo_, _Appalachian Spring_
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Louis Lane

This is one of the very first CDs I purchased. There is a common narrative that early digital recordings were problematic. Of course this is rubbish; there were numerous superb, true audiophile recordings from that era, and this one from 1982 is one of them. I probably haven't listened to this in a couple decades, but felt like spinning it up tonight, and, oh yeah, this is in absolutely spectacular sound! Also, the performances are all top shelf in every way. A fabulous disc, truly!


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## Knorf

*Aaron Copland*: _Dance Panels_
Orchestra of St. Luke's, Dennis Russell Davies

I love the "modernist" side of Copland even more than the populist side. I think it was truest to his creativity.


----------



## Philidor

Music from Munich.

*Orlando di Lasso: "Beati quorum remissae sunt iniquitates" 
(Psalm 31 [32], 2nd penitential psalm)*
from _Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales_ (1584)

Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## 96 Keys

Very enjoyable.


----------



## Philidor

A little trip to C minor.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano concerto No. 3 C minor op. 37*

Krystian Zimerman, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Il mondo della luna

Luigi Alva (tenor), Domenico Trimarchi (baritone), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Arleen Auger (soprano), Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano), Edith Mathis (soprano), Lucia Valentini Terrani (contralto)
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Radio Suisse Romande Chorus, Members of the Suisse Romande Radio Chorus
Antal Dorati
Recorded: 1977-09
Recording Venue: Municipalité, Grande Salle, Epalinges


----------



## Philidor

Now some music to cope with.

*Aaron Copland

El Salón México
Fanfare for the Common Man
Appalachian Spring Suite*

New York Phlharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 51 & 52 - Tafelmusik, Bruno Weil.*

I have few of Weil's Haydn discs in the collection and they are all consistently good - a nice way to start the day.


----------



## Art Rock

Bedrich Smetana: Complete Orchestral works (Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra, Theodore Kuchar, Brilliant Classics, 3 CD's)

CD3: Festive symphony, Festive overture, Prague Carnival Introduction & Polonaise, March of the National Guard, Shakespeare Festival March. The first CD from the box was excellent, the second OK, but this one is honestly meh.


----------



## Malx

*Scott, Clarinet Quintet & Piano Trio No 2 - Gould Trio + others.*

Fairly conservative chamber music from the 1950's but decent enough listening.


----------



## Art Rock

Franz Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, 3 Lieder (Fritz Wunderlich, Hubert Giesen, DG)

Saving (almost) the best Schubert for last. This is my favourite version (by a small margin) of the second best song cycle for voice and piano regardless of composer (Winterreise is of course the number one). As a bonus we get three more Lieder: Die Forelle, Frühlingsglaube, and Heidenröslein. And that completes replaying and cataloging my Schubert CD's (111 CD's with Schubert as main or sole composer - so far only Bach and Mahler exceed that, Shostakovich will also end up higher than this).


----------



## Philidor

I stayed in the states.

*Charles Ives: A Concord Symphony*
(arranged from the "Concord Sonata" by Henry Brant)

*Aaron Copland: Organ Symphony*

Paul Jacobs, organ
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Philidor

Now to Spain.

*Cristóbal Halffter: String Quartet No. 2 ("Mémoires", 1970)*

Arditti Quartet


----------



## Helgi

*Weinberg: Chamber Symphonies and Piano Quintet*
Kremerata Baltica w/Gidon Kremer

I've been on a big Weinberg kick over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Concertos for 2, 3 & 4 Pianos

Jacques Rouvier (piano), David Fray (piano), Audrey Vigoureux (piano), Emmanuel Christien (piano)

David Fray conducting Orchestre national du Capitole de Toulouse


----------



## haziz




----------



## Philidor

Now some very late romantic quartets.

*Wolfgang Rihm

String Quartet No. 1 op. 2 (1970)
String Quartet No. 2 op. 10 (1970)*

Minguet Quartet


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Luonnotar*, Andante Festivo, The Oceanides, King Christian Suite, Finlandia - Soile Isokoski (soprano)*, Gothenburg SO, Neeme Jarvi.*

A nice mix of pieces from this fine disc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part seven scattered throughout most of this afternoon.

_Serenade_ no.12 in C-minor for two clarinets, two horns, two bassoons and two oboes K388/384a (1782 or 1783):










Duo in G for violin and viola K423 (1783): 
Duo in B-flat for violin and viola K424 (1783):

with Arthur Grumiaux (vn.) and Arrigo Pelliccia (va.)










(6) Variations on _"Salve tu, Domine"_ from the dramma giocoso _I filosofi immaginari_ by Giovanni Paisiello K398/416e for piano (1783):
Piano Sonata no.10 in C K330/300h (1783):
Piano Sonata no.11 in A K331/300i (1783):
Piano Sonata no.12 in F K332/300k (1783):
Piano Sonata no.13 in B-flat K333/315c (1783 or 1784):
(10) Variations on _"Les hommes pieusement"_ from the opéra comique _La rencontre imprévue_ by Christoph Willibald Gluck K455 (1784):










Quintet in E-flat for piano, oboe, clarinet, horn and bassoon K452 (1784):

with Alfred Brendel (pf.), Heinz Holliger (ob.), Eduard Brunner (cl.), Hermann Baumann (hn.) and Klaus Thunemann (bn.)










_Kleiner Trauermarsch_: _"Piccola marcia funebre del Signor Maestro Contrappunto"_ in C-minor for piano K453a (1784):


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Piano Music

Cristina Ortiz (piano)

Villa-Lobos: As Três Marias
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 for piano or orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Caixinha de Música Quebrada (Broken Musical Box)
Villa-Lobos: Ciclo Brasileiro
Villa-Lobos: Cirandas, W220
Villa-Lobos: Cirandinha No. 14 - A Canoa virou
Villa-Lobos: Cirandinha No. 4
Villa-Lobos: Five pieces from Guia prático
Villa-Lobos: Poema Singelo
Villa-Lobos: Saudades das Selvas Brasilieras No. 2
Villa-Lobos: Valsa da Dor


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg*

Gurrelieder

CD 3 & 4


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Till Eulenspiegel & Romance For Cello & Orchestra

Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## haziz

H*anson, H: Symphony No. 4, Op. 34 'Requiem'*
_
Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 16, 18 February 1990
Recording Venue: Seattle Opera House, USA
*
First time listening to this symphony.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms | Piano Concertos | András Schiff, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment*










András Schiff has become a proponent of period instrument performance in the last few years. In this recording, he acts as pianist and conductor in this 2121 ECM release of the Brahms concertos.


----------



## SearsPoncho

This week's listening:

Dutilleux - Ainsi la Nuit (String Quartet) - Belcea Quartet

Bach - French Suites - Gould

Arnold - String Quartet #2 - Allegri Quartet and Maggini Quartet

Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Music for Violin and Piano - Tortorelli/Melusa

Beethoven - Piano Trio Op.1, #3 - Barenboim/Zukerman/Du Pre

Dvorak - Piano Quintet - Rubenstein/Guarneri Quartet

Delius - Orchestral Works - Beecham/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Jennifer Higdon: Blue Cathedral*

_ Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Robert Spano_


----------



## Rogerx

Oscar Straus: Piano Concerto & Serenade

Oliver Triendl (piano), Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern, Ernst Theis


----------



## haziz

*Barber: Overture to The School for Scandal, Op. 5
Barber: Symphony No. 1, Op. 9*

_ Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Marin Alsop
_*
First time listening to this overture and symphony.*


----------



## Philidor

Seduced by the polls ... some recordings with period instruments.

*György Ligeti: Atmosphères (1961)*

Southwest German Radio Symphony Orchestra
Hans Rosbaud
Recording of the Premiere at Donaueschingen, 22 October 1961

*Alban Berg: Violin Concerto 
("Dem Andenken eines Engels"/"To the memory of an angel", 1935)*

Louis Krasner, violin
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Anton von Webern
Recording of the British private premiere, 1 May 1936


----------



## haziz

*Amy Beach: Sonata for Violin and Piano, Op. 34*

_ Ambache_

Continuing with the all American theme for today.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann and Dvorak, Cello Concertos*


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Ernest Chausson
*_Symphony in B-flat, _op. 20
_Viviane_, Op. 5
_Soir de fête_, Op. 32
_La tempête_, Op. 18

*BBC Philharmonic
Yan Pascal Tortelier
*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Piano Trio in A minor
Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon, Frank Braley*


----------



## Rogerx

Requiem - The Pity of War

Mahler - Stephan - Butterworth - Weill

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Sir Antonio Pappano (piano

Butterworth, G: A Shropshire Lad - six songs
Mahler: Der Tambourg'sell (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)
Mahler: Revelge (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Stephan: Ich will dir singen ein Hohelied - Sechs Lieder auf Texte von Gerda von Robertus
Weill, K: Beat! Beat! Drums!
Weill, K: Come up from the Fields, Father
Weill, K: Dirge For Two Veterans
Weill, K: Oh Captain! My Captain!
Weill, K: Walt Whitman Songs (4)


----------



## haziz

* Hanson, H: Symphony No. 2, Op. 30 'Romantic'*

_ Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 26 May 1988
Recording Venue: Seattle Opera House, Seattle, USA


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Die Französichen Suiten No.4-5 & 6

Two rare shots of Leonhardt private


----------



## Philidor

Another poll-induced listening.

*Alban Berg: Three Orchestral Pieces op. 6*

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Boulez


----------



## sbmonty

Francis Poulenc; Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra
Immerseel; Anima Eterna Brugge

My first listen to this composer.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
Begleitmusik zu einer Lichtspielscene, Op. 34
Berliners
Rattle*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7

Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo soprano), Raimo Laukka (baritone)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki University Chorus, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler | Totenfeier / Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen | Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Vladimir Jurowski*


----------



## Philidor

Another op. 127.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet E-flat major op. 127*

Amadeus Quartet










There is maybe nothing wrong with this recording, but it doesn't please me. Mainly because of Norbert Brainin's tone. Sweetish, even when it's maybe not appropriate. Besides, there are lots of recordings with more care for details.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Various Pieces*

I just threw on a disc randomly, so I don't know what specifically I'm hearing. I just need to hear something soothing.


----------



## Philidor

Now again Mahler #7.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein
1965, remastered 2008










Very fine recording imho. And the remastering is just great. I still have the old CBS discs, 3 CDs, coupled with # 9, there's a little difference ... one of the best renditions in the CBS-cycle.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart | Opera and Concert Arias | Magdalena Kozená | Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment / Simon Rattle*










Strictly speaking these are not all "concert arias" (those were stand-alone songs composed for concert, not from operas). These are mostly arias from _Le nozze_, _Cosi_, _La clemenza_, and _Idomeneo_.

All nicely done.


----------



## Bkeske

The Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. François-Xavier Roth conducting. Todays program :


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Piano sonatas 1-3, Cello sonatas (Alexei Lubimov, Ivan Monighetti, Erato)

The second sonata (1975), first on the CD, is a stunning work, which hints from time to time to the sound he became known for later. I really enjoy this piece. The third sonata (1979) is _echt _Silvestrov, soothing calmness (with a touch of bitterness) dominating, while staying far away from new age sounds. The first piano sonata (1960) is a transition piece in terms of style, slowly departing from the early modernism he started out with.The cello sonata is the most recent work on the CD (1983) with sounds as expected. A beautiful CD.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part eight for the rest of today.

Violin Sonata no.32 in B-flat K454 (1784):
Violin Sonata no.33 in E-flat K481 (1785):










Piano Sonata no.14 in C-minor K457 (1784):
_Fantasia_ in C-minor for piano K475 (1785):










String Quartet no.17 in B-flat, [_The Hunt_] K458 (1784):
String Quartet no.18 in A K464 (1785):
String Quartet no.19 in C [_Dissonance_] K465 (1785):

with the Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: String Quartets 7 and 8 (Delmé Quartet, Hyperion)

Continuing replaying the most impressive string quartet cycle of the 20th century after Shostakovich (imo of course). The quality remains very high, and the variety in soundscapes that Simpson creates as the cycle progresses is amazing. I like the 7th in particular, but the 8th is great as well.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Bedřich Smetana*_*
Má vlast*_*

Suisse Romande
Wolfgang Sawallisch
*


----------



## Malx

*Taneyev, String Trio in B minor - Leopold String Trio.*


----------



## Sid James

haziz said:


> * Berg: Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel' (1935)*
> _
> Itzhak Perlman (violin)
> Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Seiji Ozawa_
> Recorded: 1978-11-28
> Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston
> 
> Of the various compositions by members of the Second Viennese School this is the one I have so far found the most listenable. Not totally surprising since it is supposed to be a meld of the romantic with the "new" school of music. Admittedly I have not listened to the entire oeuvre of the members of the school, and frankly I have no desire to do so. I am hoping that Perlman's style of playing would make it sound more romantic and less "Second Viennese". Giving it a spin.


That's the recording I have now, and the one I first had was Stern/Bernstein. Compared to Stern, Perlman comes across as much less intense, but that might have as much to do with the conductors. This is no criticism of either, although it took me a while to get used to Perlman's take on it.



Neo Romanza said:


> I'm truly baffled by your anti-Modernist stance. I know we all "like what we like", but at the same time, you seem to be closing more doors than opening them.


C'mon, give the guy a break. Apart from Berg, haziz has been listening to Vaughan Williams, Walton, Hartmann, Janacek, Copland, Barber and Hanson in the past couple of days. How much more modern can he get? :lol: He's also listened to contemporary music by Higdon.



elgars ghost said:


> (12) Variations on the French folk song _"Ah vous dirai-je, Maman"_ for piano K265/300e (1781 or 1782):


I'm enjoying your Mozart survey. You reminded me of this piece, which I had on one of those CBS composer's greatest hits compilation tapes played by Philippe Entremont. Listening as I type, and the memories are flooding back.


----------



## Art Rock

Bedrich Smetana: Piano Works 1 (Jitka Čechová, Supraphon)

I started the day with a CD of Smetana's less well known orchestral works, and was not very positive about them. Time to make amends, because the CD's in this series (I have the first five of seven) are well worth listening to. Lovely covers as well. The first CD contains Macbeth, Curious, two Concerto Etudes, a Concerto Fantasy and a number of polkas.


----------



## Vronsky

Claude Debussy: Nocturnes
Orchestre National De L'O.R.T.F. & Jean Martinon


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 3 (original version 1873)
Philharmoniker Hamburg - Simone Young

SACD


----------



## eljr

Verdi: Requiem / Sutherland, Horne, Pavarotti, Talvela, Solti
Giuseppe Verdi (Performer), Vienna Philharmonic (Performer)


----------



## eljr

Metropolitan Hilarion Alfeyev - DE PROFUNDIS Compositions for orchestra and choir

Artist(s):
Metropolitan Hilarion Alfeyev, Svetlana Kasyan, Artyom Dervoed, Tatiana Porshneva, Maxim Khokholkov, Sergei Dubov, Alexander Gotgelf
Composer(s):
Metropolitan Hilarion Alfeyev
Release Date: 01-04-2015


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms | Die schöne Magelone | Peter Schreier / András Schiff / Gert Westphal*


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:

* Herbert, V: Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30
*
_hr-Sinfonieorchester Frankfurt, Gautier Capuçon (cello)
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi_
Recorded: 2008-05-13
Recording Venue: 5-7, 10 & 13 May, 2008 Radio Hall, Frankfurt. 8 & 9 May, 2008 Alte Oper, Frankfurt.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

A long Feldmanesque piano piece by british composer Bryn Harrison. Very apt for a quiet and mysterious evening


----------



## Chilham

Ravel: String Quartet

Quatuor Ébène


----------



## haziz

* Beach, A: Symphony No. 2 in E minor 'Gaelic'*

_ Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Kenneth Schermerhorn_
Recorded: 13-15 April 2002
Recording Venue: TPAC, Jackson Hall, Nashville, TN


----------



## pmsummer

THE QUEEN'S PANTOFLE
_Music for Pageant, Play, and Party
1520 - 1620_
*Byrd - Dowland - Johnson - Ortiz - Van Eyck - Brade - Morely - Playford - Jones - Nicholson - Edwards - Johnson - Robinson - Bacheler - Anonymous*
Hexachordia
_
Hexachordia Recordings_


----------



## haziz

*Beach, A: A Hermit Thrush at Eve, Op. 92 No. 1
Beach, A: A Hermit Thrush at Morn, Op. 92 No. 2
Beach, A: From Grandmother's Garden, Op. 97*
_
Kirsten Johnson
_


----------



## pmsummer

LOS MINISTRILES
_Spanish Renaissance Wind Music_
Piffaro

_Archiv_


----------



## haziz

* Price, F: Symphony No. 1 in E minor*

_ Philadelphia Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin_
Recorded: 2021-05-12
Recording Venue: Kimmel Center for the Performing Arts Verizon Hall, Philadelphia


----------



## pmsummer

CADMAN REQUIEM
_In Memory of Bill Cadman and the Victims of the Lockerbie Air Crash_
*Gavin Bryars*
Hilliard Ensemble
Fretwork
_
Point Music_


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 10

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Horn Concerto, "Wintereisse"
Radovan Vlatković, horn
Sinfonietta Cracovia
Krzysztof Penderecki*










A f****** masterpiece!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gerhard
Piano Concerto
Geoffrey Tozer, piano
BBC SO
Bamert*


----------



## Rogerx

Bernd Alois Zimmermann: Cello, Oboe and Trumpet Concertos & Canto di speranza

Heinrich Schiff (cello), Heinz Holliger (oboe), Hakan Hardenberger (trumpet)

SWF Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden, Michael Gielen


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:


----------



## 96 Keys




----------



## 13hm13

Mozart - Symphonies Nos. 38 & 41 - Vegh


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D845, D894, D958 & D960

Shai Wosner (piano)


----------



## Kiki

Charles Villiers Stanford: Irish Rhapsodies Nos. 1 to 6
Ulster Orchestra / Vernon Handley / 1986,1991 (Chandos)

Delightful!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I feel a little bit guilty about listening to this at the moment, given Gergiev's unapologetic support of Putin, but I'm in a Prokoviev period and this is the only recording of *Romeo and Juliet* I have. It's a superb performance, by the way.


----------



## Auferstehen

Each to his own I guess.

I've thrown the few Gergiev CDs I had away (albeit a slightly pointless exercise, but cathartic nevertheless).

(Didn't like him much anyway, giving me the shakes every time I watched him…)

Mario


----------



## Rogerx

Alma Brasileira: Music of Villa-Lobos

Renée Fleming (soprano), Damon Coleman (cello), New World Symphony, Alexander East (cello), Kenneth Freudigman (cello), Eran Meir (cello), Brad Ritchie (cello), Pamela Smits (cello), Robert Vos (cello), Sofia Zappi (cello)

Michael Tilson Thomas

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 for piano or orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Auferstehen said:


> Each to his own I guess.
> 
> I've thrown the few Gergiev CDs I had away (albeit a slightly pointless exercise, but cathartic nevertheless).
> 
> (Didn't like him much anyway, giving me the shakes every time I watched him…)
> 
> Mario


We'll done - even if it only saves a single life, it's worth it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part nine for late morning and early afternoon.

_Rondo_ in A Anh.72/464a - rejected movement for String Quartet no.18 in A K464, posth. completed by Erik Smith (1785): a)
Piano Quartet no.1 in G-minor K478 (1785): b)
Piano Quartet no.2 in E-flat K493 (1786): b)
Piano Trio no.2 in G K496 (1786): c)
Trio in E-flat [_Kegelstatt_] for piano, clarinet and viola K498 (1786): d)

a) with members of the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble
b) with the Beaux Arts Trio and Bruno Giuranna (va.)
c) with the Beaux Arts Trio
d) with Stephen Kovacevich (pf.), Jack Brymer (cl.) and Patrick Ireland (va.)










Sonata no.4 in F for piano duet K497 (1786):










String Quartet no.20 in D [_Hoffmeister_] K499 (1786):

with the Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Malx

Earlier,
*Tubin, Symphony No 4 'Sinfonia lirica' - Musikselskabet ,Harmonien' Bergen, Neeme Jarvi.*

Now, a couple of English Piano Concertos.

*Vaughan Williams & Delius, Piano Concertos - Piers Lane, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley.*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sticking with Prokoviev, I've moved to Karajan's absolutely superb recording of his 5th Symphony. It seems to me that the symphony has a certain kinship to _Romeo and Juliet_ and inhabits a very similar sound world.

The coupling is a rather too civilised performance of Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_, though it is a marked improvement on his 1964 recording.


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30, Op. 109 (1820)

played by Penelope Crawford on a fortepiano made by Conrad Graf in 1835


----------



## Joe B

Sir Andrew Davis leading the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra in Ralph Vaughn Williams's "Job":


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102

Salvatore Accardo (violin), Heinrich Schiff (cello)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur
Recorded: 1978-09
Recording Venue: Unknown, Leipzig

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104

Heinrich Schiff (cello)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis
Recorded: 1980-12-06


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Wölfl: Piano Concerto No. 6, "Le Coucou", Op. 49 (1809)

played by Yorck Kronenberg (piano) and the SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern conducted by Johannes Moesus


----------



## Musicaterina

Joseph Wölfl: Piano Concerto No. 5 "Grand Military Concerto", Op. 43 (1799)

played by Yorck Kronenberg (piano) and the SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern conducted by Johannes Moesus


----------



## Malx

*Vivaldi, Stabat Mater RV 621 - Sara Mingardo, Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini.*

I don't have many of the recordings in this Vivaldi series but those I do have I regard as being of a high standard both as performances and in terms of recording quality - nice!


----------



## Musicaterina

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 33, K. 319 (1779)

played by Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood under the artistic direction of Jaap Schröder


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven | String Quartet No. 13, Op. 130 / Grosse Fuge in B-flat Major, Op. 133 | Petersen Quartett*


----------



## Rogerx

Transmission

Edgar Moreau (cello), Luzerner Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling

Bloch, E: From Jewish Life
Bloch, E: Schelomo
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Korngold: Cello Concerto in C major, Op.37
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques


----------



## haziz

*Florence Price: Symphony No. 3 in C minor*
_
Philadelphia Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin_
Recorded: 2021-05-12
Recording Venue: Kimmel Center for the Performing Arts Verizon Hall, Philadelphia


----------



## Malx

A disc of solo motets from the early part of 17th century mostly focussing on Mary Magdalene at the foot of the cross. The disc features a good number of Italian composers of the period most of whom I know little about.

*Canta la Maddalena - Maria Cristina Kiehr (soprano), Concerto Soave, Jean-Marc Aymes.*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Timothy McCormack - Karst


----------



## haziz

*Bloch, E: Schelomo
Bloch, E: From Jewish Life: Prayer
Kaddish
Schwarz, G: In Memoriam
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47*

_Jonathan Aasgaard
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 in C minor

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

Glass, P: La Belle Et La Bête (The Beauty and the Beast)

Michael Riesman (piano)

Release Date: 18th Sep 2015
Catalogue No: OMM0105
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## Rogerx

Satie: The Four-Handed Piano

Pascal Rogé (piano), Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)


----------



## haziz

* Higdon: Oboe Concerto*
_
James Button (oboe)
Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Giancarlo Guerrero_
Recorded: 7-9 January 2016
Recording Venue: Laura Turner Concert Hall, Schermerhorn Symphony Center, Nashville, Tennessee, USA


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Dmitri Shostakovich

Piano Concerto 1 in c minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto 2 in F Major, op. 102*
Yefim Bronfman, piano
Los Angeles Philharmonic
Esa-Pekka Salonen_

*Piano Quintet in g minor, *_*op. 57
*Yefim Bronfman, piano
Julliard String Quartet


----------



## eljr

Glass, P: Aguas da Amazonia

Absolute Ensemble

Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kristjan Jarvi

Coleman has preserved Glass's neat lines and distinctive melodies, while emphasising the characterful sound of the symphony orchestra…it's a shock for listeners familiar with Glass's pared back,... - BBC Music Magazine, September 2017, 3 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 24th Mar 2017
Catalogue No: OMM0115
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## haziz

*Bax: Symphony No. 2 in E minor and C major*
_
BBC Philharmonic
Vernon Handley_


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Helga Dernesch (mezzo-soprano)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Orchestra Women's Chorus, Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1982-11-16
Recording Venue: Orchestra Hall, Chicago


----------



## Philidor

The same procedure as every year ...

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Johannes-Passion BWV 245*

Evelyn Lear, Soprano
Herta Töpper, Alto
Ernst Haefliger, Tenor
Hermann Prey, Baritone (Jesus)
Keith Engen, Bass (Arias)

Bach Choir Munich
Bach Orchestra Munich

Karl Richter
1964

















Richter's recordings of Bach's vocal music are not among my favourites for this music. Too much old-style Bach. But for the solists, it is worth suffering. Here it is Hermann Prey, who is especially unctuous as Jesus.


----------



## eljr

Philip Glass: Motion Picture

Maki Namekawa (piano)

Cello Octet Amsterdam

Cello Octet Amsterdam project a rich yet intimate tone…Namekawa's piano sits inside the sound - as a cog in the ensemble's wheel; rather than an external mechanism driving it forward. - Gramophone Magazine, November 2018
Release Date: 2nd Nov 2018
Catalogue No: OMM0131
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## Philidor

Inspired by the recent "5 x RVW"-thread. Fitting well after BWV 245.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams

Fantasy on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasy on "Greensleeves"*

Sinfonia of London
Sir John Barbirolli










Gently streaming in at 192 kHz/24 Bit. Not too bad. Glorious John, now in HiRes.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*John Williams: TreeSong - Violin Concerto - 3 Pieces from Schindler's List*










*Tree Song
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
Three Pieces From "Schindler's List" For Solo Violin And Orchestra *


----------



## Philidor

Now back to Liszt's pilgrimages.

*Franz Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage - Première année: Suisse*

Louis Lortie, piano (Fazioli F 278)










Ok, Lortie did not deliver in the same way as some thunderbirds did ... maybe the last degree of sheer power is missing in pieces like "Orage" or "Vallée d'Obermann". But in terms of lyric expression, I find Lortie fabulous.


----------



## pmsummer

FORQUERAY
_Pieces de viole avec la basse continuë_
*Antoine Forqueray & Jean-Baptiste Forqueray*
Paolo Pandolfo - viola de gamba
Guido Balestracci - viola de gamba
Rolf Lislevand - theorbo, baroque guitar
Eduardo Egüez - theorbo, baroque guitar
Guido Morini - harpsichord

_Glossa Cabinet_


----------



## tortkis

Cabaret per nulla, Satie & Cage (ANTS)








Sabina Meyer (voice, objects), Marco Dalpane (piano)


----------



## Malx

*Debussy, Selection of Preludes + Pour le piano (suite). - Ivan Moravec.*

Nice and peaceful for a Sunday evening.


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven - Piano Concertos, Choral Fantasy - Rudolf Serkin


----------



## haziz

*Williams, John: Concerto for Horn
*
_Karl Pituch (horn)
Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin_
Recorded: 31 May - 3 June 2007
Recording Venue: Orchestra Hall, Detroit, Michigan, US


----------



## WVdave

Brahms; Symphony No. 3 In F Major, Op. 79/Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80/Hungarian Dances
Bruno Walter, The Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra Of New York
Columbia Masterworks - ML 5126, Vinyl, LP, US, 1956.


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 4 
Sunhae Im / Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra / Manfred Honeck / 2010 Live (Exton)

A crazy M4! Love it!


----------



## Itullian

Neville Marriner and Raymond Leppard


----------



## HerbertNorman

Milan Turkovic and the Budapest Strings playing the bassoon concertos of J.C. Bach and J.A. Kozeluch


----------



## HerbertNorman

Carl Nielsen - Clarinet & Flute concertos and Wind Quintet

Sabine Mayer , Emmanuel Pahud the soloists

Sir Simon Rattle and the Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## SanAntone

*Chopin | Scherzos | Ivo Pogorelich*


----------



## pmsummer

GOLDBERG VARIATIONS
*J.S. Bach*
Seldom Sene Recorder Quintet
_
Brilliant Classics_


----------



## haziz

*Higdon: Viola Concerto
Higdon: Oboe Concerto*

_Roberto Díaz (viola)
James Button (oboe)
Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Giancarlo Guerrero_
Recorded: January & March 2016
Recording Venue: Laura Turner Concert Hall, Schermerhorn Symphony Center, Nashville, Tennessee, USA


----------



## Merl

A nice 4th quartet to kick things off.


----------



## Joe B

Leonard Slatkin leading the Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra and Chorus in Sergei Rachmaninoff's "The Bells" and "The Isle of the Dead":


----------



## pmsummer

MARY'S MUSIC
_Songs and Dances from the Time of Mary Queen of Scots_
*Scottish Early Music Consort*
Warwick Edwards - director
_
Chandos_


----------



## Dimace

I received this one as a present and I admit that I enjoyed it a lot. Nice performances to the concertos (Rach's symphonic music isn't my thing) and also to the other piano works. A very decent collection for Rach's fans. I wish to all of you a VERY nice week!


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Trio in E-flat major, Op. 3
Arthur Grumiaux, Georges Janzer, Éva Czakó

Beethoven's string trios are youthful works, firmly rooted in what we now call a semi-lighter, "Classical" Viennese style, and hint at very little of the Beethoven yet to come. But I love these works; I think they're terrific for what they are, and make for very satisfying listening.

This particular cycle of these trios is a new arrival to me; I found it used. The playing is superb, top-shelf in every way: style, character, poise. That I expected. What has surprised me is that these are also audiophile-quality recordings!










Followed by:

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Phantasy Quintet
Maggini Quartet, with Garfield Jackson, viola


----------



## Rogerx

*Maurice Ravel (7 March 1875 - 28 December 1937)*










Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé & La Valse

Orchestre et Choeur de l'Opéra National de Paris, Philippe Jordan


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann*: Symphony No. 1 in B-flat major, Op. 38 "Spring"
Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## 96 Keys




----------



## Philidor

Seasonal music.

*Orlando di Lasso: "Domine, ne in furore tuo"*
Psalm 36 [37], 3rd penitential psalm, from _Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales_ (1584)

The Hilliard Ensemble
Kees Boeke Consort


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part ten for this morning. An earlier start than usual music-wise, thanks to having retired early last night.

(12) Variations on an original theme K500 for piano (1786):










Piano Trio no.3 in B-flat K502 (1786): a)
Flute Quartet no.4 in A K298 (1786 or 1787): b)

a) with the Beaux Arts Trio
b) with William Bennett (fl.) and the Grumiaux Trio










String Quintet no.3 in C K515 (1787):
String Quintet no.4 in G-minor K516 (1787):










_Andante_ and (5) Variations in G on an original theme for piano duet K501 (1786):
Sonata no.5 in C for piano duet K521 (1787):










_Ein musikalischer Spaß_ [_A Musical Joke_] - divertimento for two horns and string quartet K522 (1787):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 1

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Piano quintet, Piano Trio No. 2 (Het Reizend Muziek Gezelschap, Fidelio)

Yesterday was the first day this year that I played no music at all (was not feeling well). Kicking off today with two of my favourite chamber pieces by a rather unknown Dutch ensemble.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 & Francesca da Rimini

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60*
_
Luzerner Sinfonieorchester, James Gaffigan_

Suggested by Chilham in my Dvorak 6th thread. I was not aware of this particular recording. Giving it a spin.


----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: Piano Concerto No. 3, The Gnomes (Caput Ensemble, Nikos Christodoulou, Geoffrey Douglas Madge, BIS)

The third concerto (1939, for piano and ten wind instruments) is a highly original piece, but it does not really press my buttons. At 65 minutes it really outstays its welcome, at least for me. The Gnomes (1939) is a ballet, based on piano pieces by Bartók and Stravinsky, folk songs, and some own compositions. It is condensed (14 minutes) and fun.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra - Mathis Kaspar Stier, Bassoon

Final of Prague Spring Competition 2014

Watched this one with my son on the big screen , so as to see what a bassoonist does when he plays a concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'

Berliner Philharmoniker, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Marinera

C.P.E. Bach - Sonatas for violin and fortepiano

Amandine Beyer & Gli Incogniti - Bach, disk 4


----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

^ That was one of the first CD's I bought around 1986.


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The BIS Sibelius Edition Box 7 "Songs" (Various, BIS, 5 CDs)

CD5: a bit of odds and ends here to round off the box. What we find here are almost exclusively preliminary versions. Most of it is in my opinion more for scholars, but there are still some worthwhile finds like the Jewish Girl's Song, and the original versions of two songs from Twelfth Night.


----------



## Malx

Sometimes young, hyped, violin virtuosos fail to deliver the goods in many peoples eyes (ears). I try to listen without preconception and sometimes I agree with the consensus and at other times I disagree - these live performances, particularly of the Strauss, are imo are of a very high standard.

*Beethoven, Violin Sonata No 8 + R Strauss, Sonata for Violin & Piano - Midori & Robert McDonald.*

It is fair to say the Robert McDonald comes over as an equal partner which really helps the overall performance.


----------



## haziz

* Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24*
_
Renée Fleming (soprano)
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Sakari Oramo_
Recorded: 2016-02-13
Recording Venue: Konserthuset, Stockholm


----------



## Art Rock

Bedrich Smetana: Piano Works 2 (Jitka Čechová, Supraphon)

Continuing to follow Jitka Čechová on her journey though Smetana's piano works. This CD includes Rêves, Stammbuchblätter, Andante in E Flat major, Four Polka's, and Wedding Scenes.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6
FRÉDÉRIC CHOPIN 
Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23
Ballade No. 2 in F major, Op. 38
Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, Op. 47
Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52

Ruth Slenczynska - Complete American Decca Recordings


----------



## Skakner

Quite enjoyable!!!!


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: String Quartet No. 9 (Delmé Quartet, Hyperion)

This is quite a quartet. Simpson dedicated his ninth string quartet to the Delmé Quartet, marking their 20th anniversary as well as the 250th anniversary of Haydn's birth. He took a theme from the Minuet of Haydn's Symphony No 47 in G, and composed 32 variations on it and a Fuga as finale - the complete work lasting almost an hour.


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Il Labirinto

Ilya Gringolts (violin), Finnish Baroque Orchestra


----------



## haziz

* Higdon: Blue Cathedral*

_Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Robert Spano_


----------



## Malx

*Martinů, Symphony No 3 - Bamberger Symphoniker, Neeme Järvi.*


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 & Violin Concerto No. 1

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), David Oistrakh (violin)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy, Evgeny Mravinsky


----------



## Marinera

Boccherini - Flute Quintets Op.19, Nos. 1-6

Rafael Ruibérriz de Torres (flute), Francisco de Goya String Quartet

Disk 2


----------



## eljr

Brahms / Bruckner
Ein Deutsches requiem; Te Deum / Karajan

1985


----------



## Neo Romanza

Celebrating the birthday boy, *Maurice Ravel*:

*Shéhérazade
Christiane Karg, soprano
Bamberger Symphoniker
David Afkham










Chansons madécasses
Jessye Norman, soprano
Renaud Fontanarosa, Dalton Baldwin et. al.










Introduction & Allegro
Melos Ensemble










Violin Sonata in G major
Ibragimova / Tiberghien*










And finally, a work I haven't heard in ages:

*Daphnis et Chloé
BSO
Munch*


----------



## Philidor

I am getting back to Per Nørgård. (Expecting Simpson.)

*Per Nørgård: String Quartet No. 5 "Inscape" (1969)*

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## Malx

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 2 - Bournemouth SO, Andrew Litton.*

My first Tchaikovsky recording was the single disc of Symphonies 1 & 2 - now gone, replaced by the box below.


----------



## Marinera

Mompou - Música callada

Javier Perianes


----------



## Rogerx

Maurice Ravel: Orchestral Works

Ma Mère L'oye, Boléro, Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales, Pavane Pour Une Infante Défunte, Alborada Del Gracioso & La Valse

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson

Ending with Ravel on what was his Birthday.


----------



## Philidor

Next one.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet E-flat major op. 127*

Budapest String Quartet
Recording May 1952










I like those recordings by the Budapest gentlemen. Not my top choice, not immaculate in terms of intonation, but a feeling of integrity and coherence which is rare imho.


----------



## Kiki

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 (1885 Version. Ed. Nowak 1954)
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln / François-Xavier Roth / 2019 Live (myrios)

Fast and flowing. No dragging. No pretentious sentimentality. Love it!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Maurice Ravel: Orchestral Works
> 
> Ma Mère L'oye, Boléro, Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales, Pavane Pour Une Infante Défunte, Alborada Del Gracioso & La Valse
> 
> Sinfonia of London, John Wilson
> 
> Ending with Ravel on what was his Birthday.


How is this recording? Wilson's conducting has been a constant disappointment for me, so I remain skeptical on whether he can deliver "the goods" or not.


----------



## Philidor

Two good reasons for Simpson #1:
- I'm looking forward to receiving the CD with the first (1951/52) and the fourth string quartet of Simpson. 
- on 2 March we could have been celebrating his 101th birthday.

*Robert Simpson: Symphony No. 1 (1951)*

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
The Tale of the Stone Flower, Op. 118
Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra
Rozhdestvensky*

From this incredible set -


----------



## Miranna

Pablo de Sarasate - Miramar or Zortzico. It's his rare performed piece.


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Peter Oundjian, Barbara Hannigan, TSO Live)

Continuing the replaying of my CD's of my favourite numbered Mahler symphony. This is the 40th I'm cataloguing - and not done yet. This is a good version in terms of playing/conducting, not too slow, with a good sound (live, but no distractions). I know some people think it is weird to emphasize the soprano's performance in this symphony, but for me it is a crucial part in the overall evaluation. Barbara Hannigan starts off weak, but picks herself up quickly and gives a pretty good performance. All things considered, this is a pretty good Mahler 4 to my taste.


----------



## Philidor

Art Rock said:


> [ ... ] This is the 40th I'm cataloguing - and not done yet. [ ... ]


I take my hat off to you ... :tiphat: ... 40 ...


----------



## jim prideaux

Solti and the CSO.

Shostakovich-Symphony no.10.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part eleven for the rest of today.

_Rondo_ in D for piano K485 (1787):
_Rondo_ in A-minor for piano K511 (1787):
_Adagio_ in B-minor for piano K540 (1788):










Violin Sonata no.35 in A K526 (1787):
Violin Sonata no.36 [_Für Anfänger (For Beginners)_] in F K547 (1788):










String Quintet no.2 in C-minor K406/516b - arr. of Serenade no.12 in C-minor for two clarinets, two horns, two bassoons and two oboes K388/384a (orig. 1782 or 1783 - arr. 1787 or 1788):










_Allegro_ in B-flat Anh.80/514a - rejected movement for string quintet, posth. completed by Erik Smith (1787): a)
_Allegro_ in B-flat Anh.91/516c - rejected movement for clarinet quintet (1787): a)
Piano Trio ['no.7'] in D-minor K442 - posth. arr. from three fragments by Abbé Maximilian Stadler and later edited by Karl Marguerre (orig. bet. 1783-88): b)
Piano Trio no.4 in E K542 (1788): b)

a) with members of the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble
b) with the Beaux Arts Trio










(5) Variations on an original theme for piano K54/Anh.138a/547b (1788):


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Maurice Ravel: Piano Concerto in D Major (For the Left Hand)*

*Sergei Prokofiev: Piano (Left Hand) Concerto 4 in B-flat major, op. 53*

*Benjamin Britten: Diversions for (Left Hand) Piano and Orch., op. 21*

Leon Fleisher, piano
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Philidor

A special recording ...

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer

















Most of my recordings of Mahler #7 are between 74 and 80 minutes. This one takes 105.


----------



## Miranna

Pablo de Sarasate - Miramar or Zortzico. It's his rare performed piece.


----------



## jim prideaux

Symphony no.6-Schubert.

Norrington and the SWR SO.


----------



## Malx

*Simpson, String Quartet No 1 - Delme Quartet.*


----------



## Art Rock

Ethel Smyth: Songs and Ballads (Lucy Stevens, Berkeley Ensemble, Odaline de la Martinez, Elizabeth Marcus, Somm Recordings)

This is pretty rare repertoire from one of Britain's finest female composers. The Four Songs for voice and chamber orchestra (1908) are quite effective, and for me the highlight of the CD, well sung by contralto Lucy Stevens, set against a perfectly used chamber orchestra. Debussy considered them "tout à fait remarquables". The other songs are for the more conventional combination of voice and piano, and are composed from about 1880 until 1913. Good quality throughout, and I'll be definitely back for more of the Four Songs that start the disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gershwin
Porgy & Bess, A Symphonic Picture (Arr. Bennett)
Second Rhapsody
Cuban Overture
Cristina Ortiz, piano
LSO
Previn*


----------



## Merl

Never overplayed or showy but played with humour. A nice 4th quartet.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
String Quartets Nos. 6, 1 & 11
Cuarteto Latinoamericano*


----------



## Bkeske

Juilliard String Quartet : Schoenberg - The Five String Quartets. Columbia Masterworks 3LP box 1977


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93*

_ Danish Chamber Orchestra
Ádám Fischer_


----------



## haziz

* Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
_
Maurizio Pollini (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado_
Recorded: 1989-09
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Berlin Philharmonie


----------



## Neo Romanza

In memory of those Ukrainians lost in this unnecessary conflict:

*Panufnik
Autumn Music
Polish RSO
Borowicz*


----------



## haziz

* Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C major 'Sinfonie singulière'*
_
Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra
Okko Kamu_
Recorded: 30 May - 1 June 1995
Recording Venue: Helsingborg Concert Hall, Helsingborg, Sweden


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
String Quartets Nos. 3, 8 & 14
Cuarteto Latinoamericano*


----------



## haziz

* Price, F: Symphony No. 4 in D minor*

_ Fort Smith Symphony
John Jeter_
Recorded: 13-14 May 2018
Recording Venue: ArcBest Performing Arts Center, Fort Smith, Arkansas, USA


----------



## haziz

* Kurka: Serenade, Op. 25*

_ Grant Park Orchestra
Carlos Kalmar_

First time listening to this composer and this composition.


----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Oboe Concertos

Xenia Löffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing a trio of jazz-inflected piano concerti:

*Gershwin
Concerto in F
Garrick Ohlsson, piano
San Francisco Symphony
MTT










Milhaud
Le carnaval d'aix, Op. 83b
Michael Korstick, piano
SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern
Alun Francis










Tansman
Piano Concerto No. 1
Julia Kociuban, piano
Arthur Rubinstein Philharmonic Orchestra
Paweł Przytocki*


----------



## Bkeske

Negri Bryks conducts Albinoni - Concerti A Cinque, Op.9, Concerti Nos.1, 4, 7 & 10 For Solo Violin. Italian Baroque Ensemble With Cesare Ferraresi, violin. Dover 1964


----------



## senza sordino

Nordic Dream

Serenade for String Orchestra Dag Wirén
Serenade for Viola and String Orchestra Edvard Bræin
Eight Short Pieces #3 Souvenir Jean Sibelius
Suite #3 For Violin, Viola and String Orchestra Kurt Atterberg
Sæterjentens Søndag Ole Bull
Serenade Christian Sinding
Romance in G Johan Svendsen
Suite Mosaique Johan Halvorsen
Two Poems for Double Bass, Harp and String Orchestra Jan Alm
Valse Triste Jean Sibelius


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Pachelbel's Nightmare (Dark Canon in D)*


----------



## Philidor

Fine music.

*Orlando di Lasso: "Domine, ne in furore tuo"*
Psalm 36 [37], 3rd penitential psalm, from _Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales_ (1584)

Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## 96 Keys

Amazing music. I love his Piano Concerto.


----------



## Neo Romanza

96 Keys said:


> Amazing music. I love his Piano Concerto.


That entire Penderecki Dux series is top-drawer.


----------



## ansfelden

Gidon Kremer DG complete concertos box, 

starting with Vivaldi of course.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 2

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz


----------



## Art Rock

Bedrich Smetana: Piano Works 3 (Jitka Čechová, Supraphon)

Another helping of Smetana piano works. This CD mainly contains the Czech Dances (both series), and as 'filler' two Polkas, and Andante and a Romance.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part twelve either side of the grocery run and a pleasant stroll in the sunshine.

_Allegro_ in G Anh.66/562e - rejected movement for String Trio [_Divertimento_] in E-flat for violin, violin and cello K563 (1788): a)
Piano Trio no.5 in C K548 (1788): b)
Piano Trio no.6 in G K564 (1788): b)

a)with members of the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble
b)with the Beaux Arts Trio










Trio [_Divertimento_] in E-flat for violin, violin and cello K563 (1788):

with the Grumiaux Trio










Piano Sonata no.15 in F K533 (1788):
Piano Sonata no.16 in C K545 (1788):
Piano Sonata no.17 in B-flat K570 (1789):


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner : Symphony No.8

Daniel Barenboim & Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Bourdon

*Schütz *


----------



## haziz

*Anna Clyne: Mythologies*
_
Irene Buckley, Jennifer Koh (violin)
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop, Sakari Oramo, Andrew Litton, André de Ridder_

Anna Clyne's DANCE is one of the few 21st Century classical music compositions that I can say I love. Exploring some of her other compositions.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto & Lalo: Symphonie espagnole

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko, Omer Meir Wellber


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann | Papillons | András Schiff*


----------



## haziz

*Bach: Unaccompanied Cello Suites*
_
Yo Yo Ma_


----------



## SanAntone

*Sir András Schiff | Schubert Lecture-recital - Live at Wigmore Hall*






András Schiff is excellent in these master class/lecture concerts. This one is especially interesting for me, the piece he is playing/discussing is Schubert's lat piano sonatas, D. 960.

The Wigmore Hall YouTube channel is among my favorites.


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Rosetti: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Dieter Klöcker (clarinet), Klaus Wallendorf, Sarah Willis (horns)

SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Holga Schröter-Seebeck


----------



## haziz

*Henri Vieuxtemps: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2*

_Marie Hallynck (cello)
Orchestre National de Belgique
Theodor Guschlbauer_

My favorite recording of these magnificent and sadly underrated concertos. Beautiful music, beautifully played!


----------



## SanAntone

*Chopin | Waltzes | Alice Sara Ott*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 100*

_ Josef Suk (violin), Julius Katchen (piano)_
Recorded: 1967-03-03
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
String Quartets Nos. 7 & 15
Cuarteto Latinoamericano*


----------



## haziz

* Beach, A: Sonata in A minor for violin and piano, Op. 34*

_ Tasmin Little (violin), John Lenehan (piano)_
Recorded: 12-14 June 2018
Recording Venue: Potton Hall, Dunwich, Suffolk


----------



## Vasks

_Well, I'm back for a few days before I go out traveling to another performance. Some day I'll post a video of the one I just attended last weekend. Meanwhile listening to:_

*Bruckner - Overture in G minor (Skrowaczewski/Oehms)
Raff - Symphony #2 (Schneider/Marco Polo)*


----------



## eljr

Górecki: Miserere

John Nelson/ Lucy Ding/Chicago Symphony Chorus, Henryk Gorecki, Lucy Ding (director)

Chicago Lyric Opera Chorus, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Lira Chamber Chorus, John Nelson

Release Date: 1st Nov 2005
Catalogue No: 0349709916
Label: Nonesuch
Length: 67 minutes


----------



## eljr

Gorecki: Symphony No. 2 & Radiating Brightness. Little Mystery

Joanna Woś (soprano), Mariusz Godlewski (baritone), Agata Zubel (soprano)

Silesian Philharmonic Choir, Silesian Philharmonic Orchestra, Silesian Chamber Orchestra, Mirosław Jacek Błaszczyk, Robert Kabara

Release Date: 2nd Jun 2017
Catalogue No: DUX1368
Label: Dux
Length: 50 minutes


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 8 Orchestral Works (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

CD1: Overture in E major, Scene de Ballet, Karelia. Back to the genre he really excelled, orchestral music. He once stated himself: "I am a man of the orchestra. You must judge me from my orchestral works." Early works (1891-1893) without opus number (the Karelia here is not the better known Karelia suite, but there are obviously overlaps).


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante for Cello & Orchestra, Symphony No. 7

Heinrich Schiff (Cello)

Los Angeles Philharmonic, André Previn.


----------



## haziz

*Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33, etc.
Tchaikovsky: Andante Cantabile (from String Quartet No. 1 in D Op. 11)
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47*
_
Pieter Wispelwey (cello)
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie
Daniel Sepec_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I'll be listening to all the string quartets available on Spotify by Krzystof Meyer. I've listened to SQ's 1 through 4 and although I found them really good, I didn't get past that. Taking off again from there


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

This is fun to hear, with a sense of joie de vivre.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

David Hurwitz gushed over this. It's a $20 download on Quoboz, so it's not that expensive. But for some reason, it's not ringing my chimes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part thirteen scattered throughout the rest of today.

(9) Variations on a minuet by Jean-Pierre Duport for piano K573 (1789):
Piano Sonata no.18 in D K576 (1789):










_Minuet_ in D for piano K355/576b (1789):
_Kleine Gigue_ in G for piano K574 (1789):










Clarinet Quintet in A K581 (1789):
_Allegro_ in F Anh.90/580b - rejected movement for clarinet, basset horn, violin, viola and cello, posth. completed by Erik Smith (1789): 
_Minuet_ in B-flat Anh.68/589a - rejected movement for String Quartet no.23 in F K590, posth. completed by Erik Smith (1790):

with members of the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble










String Quartet no.21 in D K575 (1789):
String Quartet no.22 in B-flat, K589 (1790):
String Quartet no.23 in F K590 (1790):

with the Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Philidor

Again fine Liszt playing.

*Franz Liszt

Années de pèlerinage - deuxième année: Italie
Supplément: Venezia e Napoli*

Louis Lortie, piano (Fazioli F 278)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3
*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Robert Schumann - symphony nr. 4
from =>








Odense Symphony Orchestra - Simon Gaudenz
SACD


----------



## Philidor

It arrived about one hour ago.

*Robert Simpson: String Quartet No. 1 (1951) *

The Delmé Quartet










Not too bad.The second movement had its moments ... to be listened again.


----------



## Neo Romanza

In honor of the Ukrainian lives lost in this senseless war:

*Górecki
...songs are sung, Op. 67
Royal String Quartet*

From this outstanding, but now OOP 2-CD set -


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 10 - SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3
*

Today has ended up being a survey of Beethoven's 3rd concerto. Of all that I've heard today, the one that grabs me the most is Solomon playing with van Beinum back in 1952. The sound isn't pristine, but there is something magical happening here. In the second movement, Solomon is positively transcendent. This isn't for background listening.


----------



## Philidor

This is maybe the least successful quartet in this classic set.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet E-flat major op. 127*

Busch-Quartett










To my mind, the relaxed aspects of this work are falling a little to short.


----------



## Philidor

Inspired by the recent "5 x RVW"-thread, I reopened this 4-CD treasure chest.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams

Ouverture "The Wasps"
The Lark Ascending*

Michael Bochmann, violin
English String Orchestra
William Boughton


----------



## haziz

* Kaija Saariaho: D'Om le Vrai Sens*

_ Kari Kriikku (clarinet)
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sakari Oramo_

This composition is doing well in the contemporary concertante works game in the polls subforum. First time listening to this composition and composer. Weird! Definitely not my cup of tea.


----------



## marlow

Walton Cello concerto.

Super performance


----------



## HenryPenfold

marlow said:


> View attachment 164605
> 
> 
> Walton Cello concerto.
> 
> Super performance


One of the best cello concertos out there, IMO.


----------



## marlow

HenryPenfold said:


> One of the best cello concertos out there, IMO.


Terrific. I came across it when the young lass played it on BBC young musician some years ago and won.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> How is this recording? Wilson's conducting has been a constant disappointment for me, so I remain skeptical on whether he can deliver "the goods" or not.


I bought this recording a short while ago. Only played it through three times, but it has gone to the top of my list for most of these works, especially Bolero which is an astonishing performance, IMO


----------



## marlow

RVW Symphony of the Sea (Haitink)


----------



## haziz

*Finzi: Clarinet Concerto, Op. 31*
_
Alan Hacker (clarinet)
English Symphony Orchestra
William Boughton_


----------



## HerbertNorman

Bedrich Smetana - First and Second String Quartets - Pavel Haas Quartet - Supraphon


----------



## Merl

A unique interpretation of op.18/4. I need to listen to this one again.


----------



## pmsummer

ANNE BOLEYN'S SONGBOOK
_Music & Passions of a Tudor Queen_
*Anonymous - Antoine Brumel - Loyset Compère - Josquin Des Prez - Antoine de Févin - Jean Mouton - Claudin de Sermis*y 
Alamire
Kirsty Whatley - harp
Jacob Heringman - lute
Claire Wilkinson - voice
David Skinner - director
_
Obsidian_


----------



## 13hm13

My fave Walton cello conc. perf to date ...


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-Symphonies nos.2 and 6.

Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie.


----------



## Chilham

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2

Osmo Vanska, Minnesota Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vasks
Plainscapes
Trio Palladio*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tabakova
Cello Concerto
Kristina Blaumane, cello
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra
Maxim Rysanov*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Silvestrov
Abschiedsserenade
Munich Chamber Orchestra
Christoph Poppen*


----------



## Bkeske

Gunnar Bucht : Komponist I Sverige - Dramma Per Musica / Hund Skenar Glad / Symfoni Nr 7. Sveriges Radios Symfoniorkester w/ Radiokören conducted by Stig Westerberg & Norrköping Symphony Orchestra conducted by Okko Kamu. Caprice Records 1975, Swedish release.


----------



## senza sordino

Bax Tintagel and Symphony no 7. Very enjoyable music


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Maggini Quartet

I've grown very fond of this quartet.


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphony No. 2 & No. 6. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1991 Czechoslovakia


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 4 in F minor
New Philharmonia Orchestra, Adrian Boult

The sheer fury of this piece has always thrilled me!


----------



## Rogerx

Myslivecek - Complete Wind Octets & Quintets

L'Orfeo Blaeserensemble, Carin van Heerden


----------



## Neo Romanza

A little concert program I devised:

*Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde
Waldemar Kmentt - tenor, Janet Baker - mezzo-soprano
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik*

*Silvestrov
Farewell, O World …!
Yuri Olijnik, baritone
Leningrad Chamber Orchestra
Igor Blazhkov*

From these recordings -


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11,

The Academy of St.Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner

Copland: Quiet City
Creston: A Rumor
Ives, C: Symphony No. 3 'The Camp Meeting'


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Antonín Dvořák

Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33*
The Golden Spinning Wheel, Op. 109

*Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Nikolaus Harnoncourt*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*: Symphony No. 4 in F minor
> New Philharmonia Orchestra, Adrian Boult
> 
> The sheer fury of this piece has always thrilled me!


I really should revisit the RVW symphonies as it's been far too long. He truly wrote some magnificent music. He's certainly one of my favorite British composers along with Britten and Walton.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two cello concertos of great contrast:

*Saint-Saëns
Cello Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 119
Deborah Pae, cello
Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
Christian Arming*

*Vasks
Cello Concerto No. 2, "Klatbutne"
Sol Gabetta, cello
Amsterdam Sinfonietta
Candida Thompson*

From these recordings -


----------



## Philidor

#4 - the well-known Miserere.

*Orlando di Lasso: "Miserere mei Deus"*
Psalm 50 [51], 4th penitential psalm, from _Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales_ (1584)

The Hilliard Ensemble
Kees Boeke Consort


----------



## tortkis

Tõnu Kõrvits (1969): Hymns to the Nordic Lights - Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Risto Joost (Ondine)








Serene, beautiful orchestra works


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Piano Sonatas Nos 33 & 39 - Alain Planès.*

Which I have as part of the box below.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sei Solo

Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin

Leonidas Kavakos (violin)


----------



## Marinera

Luz del Alva. La Morra

Spanish Songs and Instrumental Music of the Early Renaissance


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Piano Trios 1 and 2, Seven Romances on Poems of Alexander Blok (Florestan Trio, Susan Gritton, Hyperion)

Compared to the masterpiece that is the second Piano Trio, the first gets little attention. It is an early and rather quirky work (opus 9), and the spirited rendition by the Florestan Trio makes a strong case for it to be heard more often. The late song cycle for soprano and piano trio is a logical coupling. Great performances all around.


----------



## Art Rock

Bedrich Smetana: Piano Works 4 (Jitka Čechová, Supraphon)

Continuing this series. Volume 4 contains Three Drawing-Room Polkas, Album Leaves, Three Characteristic Pieces, Sketches.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various chamber and piano works part fourteen of fourteen. An entertaining bunch of curios before ending in somewhat more substantial fashion with the final two string quintets. What a fantastic journey this has been. But it's not over, as I will be revisiting the orchestral works soon.

_Adagio and Allegro_ in F-minor for mechanical organ K594, arr. for piano duet (1790): 
_Fantasia_ in F-minor for mechanical organ K608, arr. for piano duet (1791):










(8) Variations on _"Ein Weib ist das herrlichste Ding"_ from the singspiel _Der Dumme Gärtner_ by Emanuel Schikaneder/Benedikt Schack for piano K613 (1791):










_Allegro moderato_ in A-minor Anh.79/515c - rejected movement for a string quintet (1791): a)
_Adagio_ in C for glass harmonica K356/617a (1791): b)
_Adagio_ in C-minor and _Rondo_ in C for glass harmonica, flute, oboe, viola and cello K617 (1791): c)

a) with members of the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble
b) with Bruno Hoffmann (ghca.)
c) with Bruno Hoffmann (ghca.), Aurèle Nicolet (fl.), Heinz Holliger (ob.), Karl Schautern (va.) and Jean Decroos (vc.)










_Adagio_ in C for glass harmonica K356/617a, arr. for piano by (presumably) Richard Egarr (1791):










String Quintet no.5 in D K593 (1790):
String Quintet no.6 in E-flat K614 (1791):


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 7 'Archduke' & Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1

Viktoria Mullova (violin), Heinrich Schiff (cello) & André Previn (piano)


----------



## haziz

* Kurka: Symphony No. 2, Op. 24*
_
Grant Park Orchestra
Carlos Kalmar_

First time listening to this symphony.


----------



## haziz

* Bruch: Symphony No. 2 in F minor, Op. 36*

_ Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur_
Recorded: 1983-06
Recording Venue: Paul Gerhardt Kirche , Leipzig


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann

Joseph Moog (piano)

Schumann: Paganini Studien (6), Op. 3
Schumann: Paganini Studien (6), Op. 10

Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini


----------



## haziz

* Berwald: Symphony No. 4 in E flat major 'Sinfonie naïve'*
_
Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra
Okko Kamu_
Recorded: 30 May - 1 June 1995
Recording Venue: Helsingborg Concert Hall, Helsingborg, Sweden


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Suite & Piano Quintet

Spectrum Concerts Berlin


----------



## haziz

* Volkmann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 33*
_
Peter Bruns (cello)
Mendelssohn Kammerorchester Leipzig
Jurgen Bruns_


----------



## sbmonty

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C Minor, WAB 101
Berlin Philharmonic; Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Vasks

*Gassmann - Overture to "Il viaggiatore ridicolo" (Alimena/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Violin Concerto #4 (Grumiaux/Philips)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #87 (Dutoit/London)*


----------



## haziz

* Finzi: Cello Concerto, Op. 40*

_ Tim Hugh (cello)
Northern Sinfonia
Howard Griffiths_


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
Divertimento for strings, Sz 113
Hungarian State Orchestra
Antal Doráti*

From this set -


----------



## haziz

* Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*

_ Mira Zakai (contralto), Isobel Buchanan (soprano)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus
Sir Georg Solti_
Recorded: 1980-05-07
Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago

At the risk of being declared a heretic by the legions of Mahlerians out there, I have usually listened to only a bleeding chunk of this symphony consisting only of the first 3 movements since the fourth and fifth movements have never clicked with me and are too lengthy to simply tune out and ignore. I do love the orchestral only movements. I will try to listen to the entirety of the symphony this time.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Górecki
Beatus Vir, Op. 38
Andrzej Dobber, baritone
Polish Radio Choir, Silesian Philharmonic Choir
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Antoni Wit*


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> * Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*
> 
> _ Mira Zakai (contralto), Isobel Buchanan (soprano)
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus
> Sir Georg Solti_
> Recorded: 1980-05-07
> Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago
> 
> At the risk of being declared a heretic by the legions of Mahlerians out there, I have usually listened to only a bleeding chunk of this symphony consisting only of the first 3 movements since the fourth and fifth movements have never clicked with me and are too lengthy to simply tune out and ignore. I do love the orchestral only movements. I will try to listen to the entirety of the symphony this time.


A masterpiece from start to finish despite your own reservations about it.


----------



## Rogerx

DVD 5: 
Europakonzert 1993 from the Royal Albert Hall in London (90 mins),
Bernard Haitink - Berliner Philharmoniker - Frank Peter Zimmermann
Pyotr Tchaikovsky: Fantasy Overture from "Roméo et Juliette" - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major K. 216 - Igor Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Recorded live 1 May 1993 in London


----------



## Philidor

Further exploring treasures.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams

Fantasia on Greensleeves
Oboe Concerto
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus*

Maurice Bourgue, Oboe
English String Orchestra
William Boughton


----------



## Marinera

Corelli - Sonate da Camera a 3, Op. 4, disk 1

Ensemble Aurora, Enrico Gatti


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 7*

I don't know if this is a good or bad recording, but it sounds good to me.


----------



## Philidor

Rehearing this one:


Philidor said:


> *Mieczysław Weinberg: String Quartet No. 12 op. 103 (1969/70)*
> 
> Quatuor Danel


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 8 Orchestral Works (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

CD2: Karelia Overture and Suite, Impromptu, Presto, Press Celebrations Music. The Karelia Suite is of course well known, the other substantial work here is a rarity, the "Press Celebrations Music" (1899, over 40 minutes). In spite of the unorthodox title, there is plenty to enjoy here.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Henze
3 sinfonische Etüden
NDR Sinfonieorchester
Peter Ruzicka*










Henze is definitely showing a Second Viennese School influence in this particular work --- nice!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - various orchestral works part one for the rest of this afternoon.

Violin Concerto no.1 in A op.20 (1859):










Piano Concerto no.1 in D op.17 (1858):
Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.22 (1868):
Piano Concerto no.3 in E-flat op.29 (1869):










_Introduction et rondo capriccioso_ in A-minor for violin and orchestra op.28 (1863):
_Marche héroïque_ in E-flat op.34 (1871):
_Le rouet d'Omphale_ [_The Spinning Wheel of Omphale_] - tone poem for orchestra op.31 (1872):


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Cinderella, Op. 87
USSR Ministry of Culture SO
Rozhdestvensky*

From this set -


----------



## Merl

Only a few recordings left before I blog this quartet. This one will feature somewhere (no spoilers).


----------



## Itullian

I liked her CPE Bach set so much i got her Mendelssohn.
Not disappointed !!!


----------



## Philidor

Next Mahler #7.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonie No. 7 E minor*

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra 
Rafael Kubelik










Fine, but imho sometimes things are openly spoken out while they could have been more effective if just foreshadowed.


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36*
_
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Evgeny Mravinsky_
Recorded: 1960-09-15
Recording Venue: Brent Town Hall, Wembley, London


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Stufen, Unsnaya Musika (Jana Ivanilova, Alexei Lubanov, Valentin Silvestrov, Megadisc)

Stufen is a song cycle based on texts by eleven poets, from Keats to Pushkin. Great performance by soprano Jana Ivanilova and pianist Alexei Lubanov. As bonus we have Unsnaya Musika, a piano work in two parts, played by the composer himself.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-Symphonies nos.2 and 6.
> 
> Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie.


And this evening......4 and 7.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*


----------



## haziz

*Samuel Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11*

_ Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Manfred Honeck_

Happy birthday Samuel! :cheers:


----------



## haziz

*Barber: Overture to The School for Scandal, Op. 5
Barber: Symphony No. 1, Op. 9*

_ Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Marin Alsop_

More of Barber's music in celebration of his birthday! :cheers:


----------



## HerbertNorman

Othmar Schoeck - 2nd string quartet - New Zürich String Quartet


----------



## HerbertNorman

Ernest Bloch - String Quartet no. 2 - The Griller String Quartet

A very enthralling string quartet, definitely one I would recommend.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pärt
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi*










A fabulous performance and completely appropriate for what's happening right now in the world.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Silvestrov
Symphony No. 4 for brass and strings
Lahti SO
Saraste*


----------



## SanAntone

Beethoven | The Complete Piano Sonatas | Annie Fischer / No. 27 in E Minor, Op. 90


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


>


Okay? What composer and work?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

I listened to this yesterday, and it didn't ring my chimes. I tried again today. Still no bells.


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*

_ Inbal Segev
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Marin Alsop_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gubaidulina
Alleluia
Hedwig Rummel, contralto
Jørgen Ditlevsen, bass
Karl-Gustav Andersson, tenor
Peter Fog, baritone
Copenhagen Boys' Choir, Danish National Symphony Choir 
Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Dmitri Kitajenko*










An astounding piece of music! One of my favorites from Gubaidulina.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mahler: Symphony No. 5*
Bernard Haitink, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

I listen to Mahler very infrequently, so Joe B must have been effusive in his praise for me to mark this performance down in my notes to try. This was an excellent listening experience from beginning to end, and I also give it a strong recommendation.


----------



## SanAntone

*Wynton Marsalis | All Rise*












> Though not quite as lengthy as "Blood on the Fields," "All Rise" nevertheless is the most ambitious thing that Marsalis had written up to this time, a piece that brazenly tries to embrace the whole world (to cite Gustav Mahler's definition of a symphony) and succeeds better than one thought it might. It is also the most fascinating and enjoyable of Marsalis' concert pieces, where the listener shares the composer's delight in opening himself up to new sonic experiences that his highly debatable pronouncements on jazz have long ignored. Cast in 12 movements, the piece is supposed to have been built upon the example of the humble 12-bar blues, but actually, as in other Marsalis concert pieces like "Fields" and "Big Train," the primary driving force is Duke Ellington -- and, to some extent, Charles Mingus. Allmusic Review by Richard S. Ginell





> All Rise is a 12-movement suite incorporating a broad expanse of Americana. Ellington is certainly here in the big band passages like "Cried, Shouted, Then, Sung" (featuring Victor Goines serpentine clarinet), "Look Beyond" (with an angular piano solo by Peter Martin) and "Saturday Night Slow Drag." But Marsalis does not stop with Ellington. Louis Armstrong and all of New Orleans culture is on hand, as well as Aaron Copland, William Grant Still, Virgil Thompson and Leonard Bernstein. His writing is as expansive as his subject and Marsalis fully invests himself in it. AllAboutJazz Review By C. MICHAEL BAILEY


Fascinating work - possibly a contender for the Great American Symphony.


----------



## haziz

* Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16*
_
Sigurd Slåttebrekk
Oslo Philharmonic
Michail Jurowski_


----------



## haziz

*Myaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, Op. 66*

_ Mischa Maisky (cello)
Russian National Orchestra
Mikhail Pletnev_
Recorded: 1995-11
Recording Venue: Great Hall, State Conservatory, Moscow


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Christ's Nativity
Catherine Wyn-Rogers (mezzo-soprano), Susan Gritton (soprano)
Holst Singers
Stephen Layton*










One of the few a cappella choral pieces that I love unequivocally. This is a work that haunts me.


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63*
_
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1965-02-27
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Red Terror

Neo Romanza said:


> Okay? What composer and work?


Schoenberg / Berg / Webern


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: _Sinfonia antartica_
Sheila Armstrong
London Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus, Bernard Haitink

Today's announcement of the discovery of the wreck of the _Endurance_ put me in mind to listen to the greatest music depicting Antarctica that I know.


----------



## Bkeske

Meredith Davies conducts Vaughan Williams - Magnificat & Riders To The Sea. Orchestra Nova Of London w/The Ambrosian Singers. EMI/Odeon 1971


----------



## Neo Romanza

Red Terror said:


> Schoenberg / Berg / Webern


Well, sure, but you didn't list what works you're listening to.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gubaidulina
Sieben Worte
Torleif Thedéen (cello), Mie Miki (accordion)
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Mario Venzago*










A mesmerizing and haunting work --- superb performance, too.


----------



## Rogerx

Sarasate - Music for Violin and Piano Volume 1

Spanish Dances

Tianwa Yang (violin) & Markus Hadulla (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
Erwartung, Op. 17
Jessye Norman, soprano
MET Opera Orchestra
Levine*


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4
SERGEI RACHMANINOV (1873-1943)
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30
Moura Lympany, piano
New Symphony Orchestra
ANTHONY COLLINS


----------



## Knorf

*Giuseppe Verdi*: _Messa da Requiem_
Krassimira Stoyanova, Marina Prudenskaja, Saimir Pirgu, Orlin Anastassov
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

This is very, very good, in particular, one of the best performances from the choir I've ever heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Petite Messe solennelle

Daniela Dessi (soprano), Gloria Scalchi (mezzo), Giuseppe Sabbatini (tenor), Michele Pertusi (bass-baritone)

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro Comunale di Bologna, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## 13hm13

Gounod: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2
Sinfonia Finlandia Jyvaskyla


----------



## 13hm13

Bernhard Molique - Violin Concertos Nos.3 & 6 - Anton Steck


----------



## Philidor

Knorf said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*: _Sinfonia antartica_
> Sheila Armstrong
> London Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus, Bernard Haitink
> 
> Today's announcement of the discovery of the wreck of the _Endurance_ put me in mind to listen to the greatest music depicting Antarctica that I know.


Oh yes ... think you for the idea ... I think, after my Mahler-#7-transversal I could follow up with the "Antartica" ...


----------



## Philidor

Again #4.

*Orlando di Lasso: "Miserere mei, Deus"*
Psalm 50 [51], 4th penitential psalm, from _Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales_ (1584)

Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Silvestrov
Three Postludes
Maacha Deubner (soprano), Simon Fordham (violin), Anja Lechner (cello), Silke Avenhaus (piano)*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J.S.: Johannes-Passion

Peter Schreier (Tenor), Robert Holl (Bass), Roberta Alexander (Soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (Mezzo-Soprano), Olaf Bär (Baritone), Andrea Ihle (Soprano), Egbert Junghanns (Bass), Ekkehard Wagner (Tenor), Andreas Scheibner (Baritone)

Leipzig Radio Choir, /Rundfunkchor Leipzig (Chorus),Staatskapelle Dresden
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1988-02


----------



## SanAntone

*Silvestrov | Piano sonatas | Simon Smith*










Valentin Silvestrov is a composer I'd heard about, but never heard. But because I keep seeing his name in the listening thread, last night I decided to sample some of his music. As is usually the case for me, with a new composer I begin with the solo piano music, if there is any.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - various orchestral works part two for either side of lunch.

_Phaéton_ - tone poem for orchestra op.39 (1873):
_Danse macabre_ - tone poem for orchestra op.40 (1874):
_La jeunesse d'Hercule_ [_The Youth of Hercules_] - tone poem for orchestra op.50 (1877):










Cello Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.33 (1872):
_Allegro appassionato_ in B minor for cello and orchestra op.43 (1875):










Orchestral prelude from the oratorio _Le déluge_ op.45 (1875):
_Wedding Cake_ - caprice-valse in A-flat for piano and orchestra op.76 (1875):










Piano Concerto no.4 in C-minor op.44 (1875):










Violin Concerto no.3 in B-minor op.61 (1880):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956, / Beethoven: Grosse Fuge in B flat major, Op. 133

with Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Hagen Quartett


----------



## HerbertNorman

Vivaldi - Concerto in E minor for Bassoon, RV 484,

3rd Polish Nationwide Music Schools' Symphonic Orchestras Competition
The Karol Szymanowski School of Music Orchestra in Warsaw, Poland
Klaudia Abramczuk - bassoon
Marta Kluczyńska - conductor


----------



## jegreenwood

Enjoying the Danubius quartet playing Villa-Lobos. I’ve never listened to these works before and picked this recording at random on Quboz. Any other group I should check out?


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:
*
Hanson, H: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 21 'Nordic'*
_
Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 10 September 1988
Recording Venue: Seattle Opera House, USA


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> I don't know if this is a good or bad recording, *but it sounds good to me. *
> 
> View attachment 164635


Then its a good recording :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6
ÉDOUARD LALO (1823-1892)
Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21
Ruggiero Ricci, violin; L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande / Ernest Ansermet

PABLO DE SARASATE (1844-1908)
Carmen - Fantaisie de concert, Op. 25
Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20 No. 1


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63*

_ Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: String Quartets Nos 1 and 2

Panocha Quartet .


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Impromptus D899 & D935 - Artur Schnabel.*


----------



## sbmonty

Dowland: Lachrimae or Seaven Teares
Jordi Savall; Hespèrion XX


----------



## Vasks

*Berlioz - Roman Carnival Overture (Davis/RCA)
Saint-Saens - Symphony #1 (Soustrot/Naxos)*

_and I'm off for a premiere of mine, be back next week_


----------



## Rogerx

Ries - Double Horn Concerto

Teunis van der Zwart & Erwin Wieringa (horns), Anton Steck (violin)

Die Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Itullian

Several harpsichord concertos, Marriner


----------



## Manxfeeder

HerbertNorman said:


> Vivaldi - Concerto in E minor for Bassoon, RV 484,
> 
> 3rd Polish Nationwide Music Schools' Symphonic Orchestras Competition
> The Karol Szymanowski School of Music Orchestra in Warsaw, Poland
> Klaudia Abramczuk - bassoon
> Marta Kluczyńska - conductor


It just occurred to me, I've never seen a bassoonist play standing up. It's quite a visual.


----------



## HenryPenfold

HerbertNorman said:


> Vivaldi - Concerto in E minor for Bassoon, RV 484,
> 
> 3rd Polish Nationwide Music Schools' Symphonic Orchestras Competition
> The Karol Szymanowski School of Music Orchestra in Warsaw, Poland
> Klaudia Abramczuk - bassoon
> Marta Kluczyńska - conductor


Superb!
Thanks for posting


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Serenade for String Trio in D major, Op. 8
Arthur Grumiaux, Georges Janzer, Éva Czakó

Definitely not the most distinguished work by Beethoven, but this serenade is enjoyable and distinctive enough in its way, with a few, clear moments of genuine inspiration.


----------



## Rogerx

Program

Edward Elgar (1857 - 1934)
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85

Maurice Ravel (1875 - 1937)
Concerto for the left hand

Claude Debussy (1862- 1918)
La Mer

Orchestre Métropolitain de Montréal
Yannick Nézet-Séguin (Conductor)
Alexandre Tharaud (Piano)
Stéphane Tétreault (Cello)
In about 25 minutes.


----------



## Philidor

Last part.

*Franz Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - Troisième année*

Louis Lortie, piano (Fazioli F 278)










Imho, this is a great recording of the cycle. In particular in terms of lyricism and colours.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

This is surprising. Norrington is a sympathetic accompanist, and Melvyn Tan gets all that can be gotten out of a fortepiano (that's supposed to be a compliment). It also highlights what others on a modern piano can do to a piece that on its own is great but can be, as they say, betterfied.

Just my opinion, though.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bruckner 9 (3 movement version) concluded with Ligeti’s Lontano. 

I read that Theodore Currentzis has been performing it in concert this way. 

Fascinating, and it works!


----------



## Neo Romanza

jegreenwood said:


> Enjoying the Danubius quartet playing Villa-Lobos. I've never listened to these works before and picked this recording at random on Quboz. Any other group I should check out?


For me, the Cuarteto Latinoamericano blow the Danubius Quartet away.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schmitt
La Tragédie de Salomé, Op. 50
Andréa Guiot, soprano
Orchestre National de l'O.R.T.F.
Chœur de Radio France
Jean Martinon*










Scintillating performance!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Symphony No 7 - Royal Philhamonic Orchestra, Sir Thomas Beecham.*

Big band 1958 recording it may be but Beecham gets a nice bounce to the rhythms in the Presto movement that I find appealing, the rest of the symphony isn't too shabby either. 
A recording I tend to forget about buried as it is in this box - note to self don't leave it so long between plays.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No 7 - Royal Philhamonic Orchestra, Sir Thomas Beecham.*
> 
> Big band 1958 recording it may be but Beecham gets a nice bounce to the rhythms in the Presto movement that I find appealing, the rest of the symphony isn't too shabby either.
> A recording I tend to forget about buried as it is in this box - note to self don't leave it so long between plays.


I have no Beecham Beethoven in my collection, but it's on my hit-list. What is the sound quality like on this edition?


----------



## Merl

Hmm, one of these is a disappointingly homogenised recording of op18/3 that fails to impress me here as its very plain (even if technically it's immaculate). The other is a belter, full of interesting dynamics and captivating from the opening note. No spoilers yet.


----------



## 13hm13

Quantz, Friederich der Grosse, Loeillet, Naudot, Devienne - Flute concertos


----------



## Art Rock

Bedrich Smetana: Piano Works 5 (Jitka Čechová, Supraphon)

Continuing this series. Volume 5 contains Bagatelles and Impromptus, Three Impromptus and assorted smaller pieces, including waltzes, quadrilles, polka's etc.

It's now almost six o'clock in the evening, and this is my first CD of the day. It's been rather hectic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3
*


----------



## 13hm13

Woyrsch - Symphony No.2


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> Bruckner 9 (3 movement version) concluded with Ligeti's Lontano.
> I read that Theodore Currentzis has been performing it in concert this way.
> Fascinating, and it works!


Hmm. It doesn't sound like Bruckner to me. But any excuse to listen to Ligeti, and I'm in.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Also, any excuse to listen to Beecham, and I'm in.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I have no Beecham Beethoven in my collection, but it's on my hit-list. What is the sound quality like on this edition?


Henry, the remastered sound is very good but keep in mind that this box only has symphonies 2 & 7.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> Hmm, one of these is a disappointingly homogenised recording of op18/3 that fails to impress me here as its very plain (even if technically it's immaculate). The other is a belter, full of interesting dynamics and captivating from the opening note. No spoilers yet.
> 
> View attachment 164657
> 
> View attachment 164659


I reckon I could hazard a guess


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Adams
Harmonium
San Francisco Symphony & Chorus
Edo de Waart*


----------



## Malx

*Simpson, String Quartet No 1 - Delme Quartet.*

A couple more listens through this weeks string quartet selection.


----------



## bakechad

*Six Hungarian Rhapsodies - Liszt*


----------



## Philidor

Being a little restricted in time today, there is just enough for this lovely mass:

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor*

Christ Church Cathedral Choir, Oxford
Stephen Darlington










Apologies for the Gloria in lent.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Henry, the remastered sound is very good but keep in mind that this box only has symphonies 2 & 7.


Thanks. I don't think he did many more, but I'd like the lot. Pristine does them, I might have to save up!

Edit: 2, 6, 7 & 8 available as a 16 bit CD quality download from Pristine for around £15.80. Not bad really - £26 for hi-res


----------



## Art Rock

Mattias Sköld: Requiem
Lars-Erik Rosell: The sunflower and the cloud
(Rebaroque, Anders Eby, Mikaeli Kammarkoer, various soloists, KMU)

Mattias Sköld (1976) is a Swedish composer of electronic and acoustic music. His Requiem (2007) is an impressive piece, relatively conventional in its soundscapes without sounding dated though. Lars-Erik Rosell (1944-2005) was a Swedish composer and professor. The sunflower and the cloud was composed in 2004 and dedicated to the performers on this CD.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Camille Saint-Saëns - various orchestral works part three of three scattered throughout the rest of this evening.

Symphony no.3 in C-minor for organ and orchestra op.78 (1886):










_Havanaise_ in E op.83 (1887):










_Sarabande_ for string orchestra, from _Sarabande et rigaudon_ op.93 (1892):










Piano Concerto no.5 [_Egyptian_] in F op.103 (1896):










Cello Concerto No. 2 in D minor op.119 (1902):
_Le cygne_ [_The Swan_] for cello and two pianos from _Le carnaval des animaux_, arr. for cello and orchestra by Paul Vidal (orig. 1886 - arr. by 1919):
Suite for cello and piano op.16, arr. for cello and orchestra 16b (orig. 1862 - arr. 1919):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Le Bourgeois gentilhomme excerpts*

Well, this is fun.


----------



## Dorsetmike

Baroque brass; BWV 1080 : IX. Contrapunctus


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

Ugly cover. Great playing.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Silvestrov
Cantata No. 4
Inna Galatenko (soprano), Oleg Bezborodko (piano)
Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra
Christopher Lyndon-Gee*










Exquisite!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Beethoven-3rd and 4th Piano Concertos.
> 
> Lewis, Belohlavek and the BBC SO.


I am listening again to this as it is such an impressive performance and recording of two wonderful concertos. The slow movement of the 3rd is so poised and carefully judged.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Another go at Robert Simpson's first string quartet, played by the Delmé SQ


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
String Quartets Nos. 2, 12 & 16
Cuarteto Latinoamericano*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> Bruckner 9 (3 movement version) concluded with Ligeti's Lontano.
> 
> I read that Theodore Currentzis has been performing it in concert this way.
> 
> Fascinating, and it works!


May I ask which recordings?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

Backhaus on piano.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Violin Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75
Ayako Tanaka - violin, Laurent Wagschal - piano

Violin Sonata No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 102
Pierre Fouchenneret - violin, Laurent Wagschal - piano*

From this new acquisition -


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104*

_Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47*

_ Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin)
Staatskapelle Dresden
André Previn_
Recorded: 1995-05-30
Recording Venue: Lukaskirche, Dresden


----------



## senza sordino

Bax Symphonies 1 and 3 from this set, disk one. Now on Spotify.


----------



## 13hm13

Röntgen - Piano Concertos Nos. 3, 6 & 7 (Oliver Triendl)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording: *Saint-Saëns' Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5* from *Bertrand Chamayou* with *Emmanuel Krivine* conducting the *Orchestre National de France* plus *solo piano pieces* -










I only ask _why_ hasn't Chamayou recorded the rest of the PCs? This is damn good.


----------



## opus55

Elgar: Violin Concerto
Kennedy | City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra | Simon Rattle


----------



## opus55

William Schuman: Symphonies 7 and 10
Seattle Symphony | Gerhard Schwarz










Haydn: Symphony 104
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra | Adam Fischer


----------



## Philidor

Another well-known text.

*Orlando di Lasso: "Domine exaudi orationem meam"*
Psalm 101 [102], 5th penitential psalm, from _Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales_ (1584)

The Hilliard Ensemble
Kees Boeke Consort


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Catching up after a break from listening, I'm currently listening to *Eric Coates: Orchestral Works Volume 1* performed by John Wilson & the BBC Philharmonic. A stunning disc from front to back, beautifully performed and recorded.

I've also been listening to a lot of *Arthur Sullivan* - in particular an album called *Daydreams - The Chamber & Instrumental Music of Arthur Sullivan* performed by the Yeomans String Quartet, Jamie Walton (Cello) and Murray McLachlan (Piano). This may actually be my favourite (or one of) recordings of music by Sullivan. It is incredibly written, beautifully performed and stands next to his Orchestral works perfectly for my tastes.

I was also able to watch a streamed live performance of *Giuseppe Verdi's Rigoletto* at the Cinema last night from the Royal Opera House. I particularly enjoyed Carlos Álvarez in the title role and the staging was interesting.


----------



## Art Rock

Yngve Sköld: Symphony No.2, Violin Concerto (Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Tuomas Olula, Tobias Ringborg, Musica Sveciae)

Yngve Sköld (1899-1992) was a Swedish composer and pianist. According to the CD information, his second symphony (1937) was hailed as the most important Swedish symphony of the age. Rather astonishing given that Gösta Nystroem was active at the same time. I found the symphony rather outdated (I would have guessed around 1880-1890), pleasant, but not impressive. The violin concerto (1941) appeals to me much more.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Staying in France but moving on a few generations. Henri Dutilleux - various works part one of two for late morning and early afternoon.

_La geôle_ [_The Prison_] for voice and orchestra [Text: Jean Cassou] (1944):










_Au gré des ondes_ [_According to the Waves_] - six pieces (1946):
Piano Sonata (1947-48):
_Bergerie_ (1947):
_Blackbird_ (1950):
_Tous les chemins mènent... à Rome_ [_All roads lead... to Rome_] (1961): 
_Résonances_ (1965):










Symphony no.1 for orchestra (1950-51):
_Tout un monde lointain…_ [_A whole distant world..._] - cello concerto (1970):










Symphony no.2 [_Le Double_] for orchestra and a separate ensemble of twelve players (1959):
_Métaboles_ for orchestra (1963-64):










_Deux sonnets de Jean Cassou_ for baritone and piano (1954):
_Figures de résonances_ for two pianos (1970):


----------



## Art Rock

Ethel Smyth: Mass in D (Wurtembergischer Philhramonie Reutlingen, Philharmonia Choir Stuttgart, Helmut Wolf, Various soloists, Audite)

The Mass in D was composed in 1891 and was one of her successful compositions in her lifetime. Perhaps not the most logical choice for a regional German orchestra to record (from a live performance), but they play well, and the singing is to the point as well.


----------



## haziz

* Hanson, H: Symphony No. 2, Op. 30 'Romantic'*
_
Eastman Rochester Symphony Orchestra
Howard Hanson_
Recorded: 1958-05
Recording Venue: Eastman Theatre, Rochester, New York


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:
*
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105*
_
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## haziz

* Price, F: Symphony No. 1 in E minor*
_
Philadelphia Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin_
Recorded: 2021-05-12
Recording Venue: Kimmel Center for the Performing Arts Verizon Hall, Philadelphia


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Malx

I note that EG has a just embarked on a two part sojourn into this French composers works, purely coincidently my random selection system alighted on this recording - and very fine it is.

*Dutilleux, Symphony No 2 - Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux, Charles Munch.*


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


>


Are we allowed to listen to Russians? :lol:


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> Are we allowed to listen to Russians? :lol:


The ones that matter. I was inspired to spin this one after reading Tolstoy's short essay, I Cannot Be Silent!


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Messiaen's Quatuor pour la fin du temps


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> I note that EG has a just embarked on a two part sojourn into this French composers works, purely coincidently my random selection system alighted on this recording - and very fine it is.
> 
> *Dutilleux, Symphony No 2 - Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux, Charles Munch.*


I would say you definitely have the better collection, Malx - your box set is about as comprehensive as it gets right now. I wonder if one day Dutilleux' film soundtrack work might see the light of day?


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> The ones that matter. I was inspired to spin this one after reading Tolstoy's short essay, I Cannot Be Silent!


Never read it. How short? I'm tempted


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> Never read it. How short? I'm tempted


Just a couple of paragraphs. A vivid and indignant response to the hangings of twelve peasants with his usual barbs flung at the church and ruling classes.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I note that EG has a just embarked on a two part sojourn into this French composers works, purely coincidently my random selection system alighted on this recording - and very fine it is.
> 
> *Dutilleux, Symphony No 2 - Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux, Charles Munch.*


I really want that box, but it has too many orchestral duplicates, so I'm waiting for an extraordinary bargain to come along. I already have the Morlot and Tortelier catalogue


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> I really want that box, but it has too many orchestral duplicates, so I'm waiting for an extraordinary bargain to come along. I already have the Morlot and Tortelier catalogue


I could've picked up that Centenary edition for 18 dollars several years back but I already have the Erato 4 disc set and the Virgin 5 CD set. Plus some recordings on Chandos and Arte Nova, and EMI. I usually listen to Tortelier for the symphonies.


----------



## haziz

* Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*

_ London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn_


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 6 - CBSO, Sakari Oramo.*

I know Jim P advocates this as a fine set of Sibelius symphonies an opinion that I am happy to endorse.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3

Szell and Fleischer make a good combination, at least to my ears, balancing precision and expression.







*


----------



## HenryPenfold

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> May I ask which recordings?


Carlo-Maria Giulini SWR Stuttgart Bruckner 9 mvts 1-3
Hannu Lintu Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra Ligeti Lontano

This combination works well because Giulini injects more pace into this performance of Bruckner 9 than his previous two, and Lintu's performance of Lontano is quite broad.


----------



## SanAntone

*Satie | Uspud | Reinbert de Leeuw*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3
*

Giulini and Michelangeli. I didn't realize how many recordings of this piece I own. 

Anyway, these two make strange bedfellows. Guilini favors a congealed orchestral sound while Michelangeli has a brittle touch. I'm not sure these two work together that well.


----------



## Malx

*Messiaen, Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum - Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.*

From this excellent collection.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Some Szymanowski, pt.1

VC2, Zimmermann, Warsaw Phil conducted by Wit









Symphony 1









Symphony 2


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Sibelius, Symphony No 6 - CBSO, Sakari Oramo.*
> 
> I know Jim P advocates this as a fine set of Sibelius symphonies an opinion that I am happy to endorse.


I too, endorse this set. A listening companion of a few years now.


----------



## Philidor

Continuing the string quartets.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 13 B-flat minor op. 138 (1970)*

Borodin Quartet
(Dubinsky, Alexandrov, Shebalin, Berlinsky)


----------



## Marinera

Earlier - _*Marin Marais *Deuxième livre de pièces de viole_, disk 3

Francois Joubert-Caillet, L'Acheron









Current listen the disk 6 from German Lute Music box, _*S.L. Weiss The Dresden Manuscript* - Music for two lutes _performed by Robert Barto (lute), Karl-Ernst Schröder (lute) and Gaetano Nasilllo (violoncello).


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
In the Mists
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 in E flat minor, JW VIII / 19 'From the Street'
András Schiff*


----------



## Malx

*Fauré, Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13 - Daishin Kashimoto (violin), Eric Le Sage (piano).*

The second time in a couple of weeks this box has come down from the shelves.


----------



## Philidor

Malx said:


> *Fauré, Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13 - Daishin Kashimoto (violin), Eric Le Sage (piano).*
> 
> The second time in a couple of weeks this box has come down from the shelves.


Oh ...! So the old box with the Quatuor Parrenin and Jean-Philippe Collard and others has got some dignified successor ...

... some violin sonata was listened here too:

*Amy Beach: Violin Sonata A minor op. 34*

Ambache










Inspired by some recent poll ...


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Some Szymanowski, pt.2

Symphony 4, Wit and the Warsaw Phil, Broja playing the concertante part









And then, Boulez conducts the Vienna Phil in the first VC and the 3rd symphony


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Petrushka_ (1947 revision)
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

An old friend of mine who is now a very successful conductor regards this as one of his all-time favorite recordings of _Petrushka_. We'll see whether I agree. It wouldn't be surprising in the least if I do; my regard for almost everything I've heard in this set is very, very high, and my friend has excellent taste.

I definitely prefer the original score to _Petrushka_ over the revision, but never mind. My first reaction to this recording is that it's a remarkable slow burn. Everything seems fine, albeit festive, but things get real weird, and then very dark. Obviously, it's in the scenario just this way, but I've rarely heard a conductor highlight the increasing tension so well.


----------



## Philidor

Ongoing RVW ...

*Ralph Vaughan Williams

Sacred and Secular Songs
Three Shakespeare Songs*

Iain Simrock, organ
Christ Church Cathedral Choir. Oxford
Stephen Darlington

... from this treasure chest:


----------



## Philidor

My favourite Brahms string quartet in a great rendition.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet B flat Major op. 67*

Belcea Quartet


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Trying out Henry Penfold's recommendation: Bruckner's 9th (Giulini and the SWR), concluded by Ligeti's Lontano (Lintu and the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## Art Rock

Bedrich Smetana: Overture and Dances (The Bartered Bride), String Quartet 'From my Life' orchestrated by Szell (Lonson Symphoyn Orchestra, Geoffrey Simon, Chandos)

Spirited performances from the well-known excerpts from the opera The Bartered Bride. The main interest on this album is the orchestral version of the famous 'From my life' string quartet. This type of transcription only works if it is done expertly, and this is one of the very best I've heard.


----------



## HenryPenfold

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Trying out Henry Penfold's recommendation: Bruckner's 9th (Giulini and the SWR), concluded by Ligeti's Lontano (Lintu and the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra)


Great!

But remember, it's not my recommendation as such, Theodore Currentzis came up with the imaginative idea and has been performing it in concerts.

And what's great, is there's a few Lontanos out there and squillions of Bruckner 9s to mix and match!

Abbado anyone?


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> Great!
> 
> But remember, it's not my recommendation as such, Theodore Currentzis came up with the imaginative idea and has been performing it in concerts.
> 
> And what's great, is there's a few Lontanos out there and squillions of Bruckner 9s to mix and match!
> 
> Abbado anyone?


Might be Currentzis' idea, but you recommended it!


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> And what's great, is there's a few Lontanos out there and squillions of Bruckner 9s to mix and match!
> 
> Abbado anyone?


Abbado with the Wiener Philharmoniker gave one of the finest _Lontano_ performances on record on I know, featured on the first "Wien Modern" CD (which also includes one of the greatest-ever performances of Boulez's _Notations I-IV_.) But I've never heard his Bruckner Ninth. I'd expect it to be very good; I generally like Abbado's Bruckner.


----------



## Knorf

Ok, writing about it made me want it hear it again.

*György Ligeti*: _Lontano_
*Pierre Boulez*: _Notations I-IV_
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

This CD changed my life.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Abbado with the Wiener Philharmoniker gave one of the finest _Lontano_ performances on record on I know, featured on the first "Wien Modern" CD (which also includes one of the greatest-ever performances of Boulez's _Notations I-IV_.) But I've never heard his Bruckner Ninth. I'd expect it to be very good; I generally like Abbado's Bruckner.


Yes, that Abbado Wien Modern CD was a staple for us when it came out. There are 3 Wien CDs, I have 2 of them (need to check which ones from the shelf when I'm back in London).

Lintu and the Finnish RSO really give an interesting performance of Lontano. Broad, but never dragging, teasing out the layers and textures of Ligeti's extraordinary orchestration. It really is a contrast to Abbado's.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Ok, writing about it made me want it hear it again.
> 
> *György Ligeti*: _Lontano_
> *Pierre Boulez*: _Notations I-IV_
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado
> 
> This CD changed my life.


Didn't quite change my life, but this CD was a significant way-point in my journey - a real step-change for me……

Especially Depart and the Notations (because I was already reasonably familiar with the Ligeti) and the Luigi Nono piece


----------



## Knorf

I think there are three "Wien Modern" CDs on Deutsche Grammophon, at least, I have three and I don't think there are any I'm mssing.


----------



## Knorf

I've decided to proceed with a little sampling from the other "Wien Modern" discs:

*Beat Furrer*: _Face de la chaleur_
*Wolfgang Rihm*: _bidlos/weglos_*
*Luigi Dallapiccola*: _Piccola musica notturna_
*Iannis Xenakis*: _Keqrops_**
*Annet Zaire, soprano
**Roger Woodward, piano
Arnold Schoenberg Chor (Rihm), Ensemble Anton Webern (Furrer, Rihm), Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester (Dallapiccola, Xenakis)
Claudio Abbado


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> I've decided to proceed with a little sampling from the other "Wien Modern" discs:
> 
> *Beat Furrer*: _Face de la chaleur_
> *Wolfgang Rihm*: _bidlos/weglos_*
> *Luigi Dallapiccola*: _Piccola musical notturna_
> *Iannis Xenakis*: _Keqrops_**
> *Annet Zaire, soprano
> **Roger Woodward, piano
> Ensemble Anton Webern (Furrer, Rihm), Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester (Dallapiccola, Xenakis)
> Claudio Abbado


I have the black one, but not the blue one (excuse the technical jargon!)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Now Playing

Ravel - La Valse 

next

Mother Goose Suite, then Bolero

Sinfonia of London - John Wilson

An astounding disc…. Get it!


----------



## HerbertNorman

Tonight two of my favourite Jean Sibelius Symphonies...

Osmo Vänskä and the Minnesota Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Final music of the day.

*Mozart, Clarinet Concerto K622 - Alessandro Carbonare, Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado.*


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Symphonies 2 and 3.

Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*RVW* 6
Adrian Boult LSO - circa 33 minutes

Recorded 1949 - outstanding sound quality
Pristine Hi-Res remaster

Current goto for this work…….


----------



## eljr

Haydn: The Creation

Yeree Suh (soprano), Tilman Lichdi (tenor), Matthias Winckhler (baritone)

La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

Savall's view of the music feels unerringly right throughout, with tempos always judiciously chosen, and Haydn's famous moments all vividly conveyed...Savall has assembled a fine cast of soloists,... - BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) 3 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 19th Nov 2021
Catalogue No: AVSA9945
Label: Alia Vox
Length: 1 hour 43 minutes
Record of the Week
Record Review
20th November 2021
Record of the Week


----------



## HerbertNorman

Last one tonight...
Ralph Vaughan Williams 5th Symphony - London Philharmonic Orchestra- Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Schumann's Violin Sonatas* with *Carolin Widmann* and *Dénes Várjon*


----------



## haziz

* Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26*
_
Yehudi Menuhin (violin)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Walter Susskind_
Recorded: 1956-09-12
Recording Venue: 12 September 1956 / Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Fidelio and Consecration of the House Overtures*

Skrowaczewiski and Minnesota.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 9
(w/ completed 4th movement)

Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Frankfurt - Eliahu Inbal


----------



## haziz

* Barber: Cello Concerto, Op. 22*
_
Christian Poltéra (cello)
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Litton_
Recorded: January 2012
Recording Venue: Grieghallen, Bergen, Norway

First time listening to this concerto.


----------



## ando

*Haydn Symphony No. 52 in C Minor * (1996, L'Oiseau-Lyre)
*The Academy Of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood*


----------



## MusicSybarite

I've noticed that the musical personas of this forum are more conservative than in the another one. There are here a few who post in a more out-of-your-comfort-zone habit. Cool!

Anyway, this for now:










*Krenek: Symphony No. 1*

It's interesting, a work that seems to be written with serial construction, somewhat close to Berg and/or Hindemith.


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Simpson*: String Quartet No. 1
The Delmé Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## Neo Romanza

MusicSybarite said:


> I've noticed that the musical personas of this forum are more conservative than in the another one. There are here a few who post in a more out-of-your-comfort-zone habit. Cool!


 What in the world on your going on about?


----------



## Bkeske

Rozhdestvensky conducts Shostakovich - ' From Manuscripts Of Different Years' : Scherzo For Symphony Orchestra In F Sharp Minor, Op. 1 / Theme And Variations For Symphony Orchestra In B Flat Major, Op. 3	/ Scherzo For Symphony Orchestra In E Flat Major, Op. 7 / 'All Alone', A Suite Of Music To A Film, Op. 26 / Six Romances To Lyrics Of Japanese Poets, Op. 21. Soloists Ensemble of the USSR Symphony Orchestra & The USSR Ministry Of Culture Orchestra. Мелодия 1983 U.S.S.R. release.

Pretty darn nice


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hahn
Études latines
Ian Bostridge, Stephen Varcoe
The London Schubert Chorale
Stephen Layton, choirmaster
Graham Johnson, piano*


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphonies No. 8 in F major, Op. 93 and No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now for something completely different:

*Kancheli
Symphony No. 3
Tbilisi Symphony Orchestra
Jansug Kakhidze*

From this set -


----------



## MusicSybarite

Neo Romanza said:


> What in the world on your going on about?


Figure out.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Neo Romanza said:


> Now for something completely different:
> 
> *Kancheli
> Symphony No. 3
> Tbilisi Symphony Orchestra
> Jansug Kakhidze*
> 
> From this set -


Good composer, and be careful with those "sudden" outbursts!!!


----------



## Neo Romanza

MusicSybarite said:


> Good composer, and be careful with those "sudden" outbursts!!!


Oh yes, one must keep their hand close to the volume knob.


----------



## Neo Romanza

MusicSybarite said:


> Figure out.


I'll do my best.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Ravel
Gaspard de la nuit
Argerich*










This is still the _Gaspard_ to beat. I've heard many fine ones, but none of them match Argerich. It's too bad she didn't record _Miroirs_ or _Le Tombeau de Couperin_. She did record _Sonatine_, which is a lovely piece of course.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 8 Nagano


----------



## OCEANE

Koroliov's recordings of Bach keyboard music have received positive recognitions and very well comments. Bach's French Suites are my all time favorite and I almost listen to them everyday (I'm not kidding). Koroliov gives a soft touch in his interpretation and he really has the capability of expressing each part in a polyphonic piece clearly..... Words just could explain enough, please listen to his performance and feel it.


----------



## Philidor

Again #5.

*Orlando di Lasso: "Domine exaudi orationem meam"*
Psalm 101 [102], 5th penitential psalm, from _Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales_ (1584)

Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## KevinJS

Philidor said:


> Again #5.
> 
> *Orlando di Lasso: "Domine exaudi orationem meam"*
> Psalm 101 [102], 5th penitential psalm, from _Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales_ (1584)
> 
> Collegium Vocale Gent
> Philippe Herreweghe


This is very interesting. I received this one today. I'm still waiting for the first volume to arrive.


----------



## Philidor

KevinJS said:


> This is very interesting. I received this one today. I'm still waiting for the first volume to arrive.
> 
> View attachment 164721


So enjoy this music!

I am in mood for Brahms:

*Johannes Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 D minor op. 108*

Augustin Dumay, violin
Maria João Pires, piano


----------



## KevinJS

Windsbacher Knabenchor - Windsbacher Psalmen II


----------



## Philidor

Next one.

*Johannes Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 3 C minor op. 60*

Beaux Arts Trio
Walter Trampler, Viola


----------



## Philidor

Final one for this morning.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 B-flat major op. 67*

artemis quartet










I am a little bit irritated ... the recording gives me the impression that it is as perfect as a recording may be. However, it leaves me fully untouched.- Obviously, my antennas are not adjusted to the right frequency.


----------



## Art Rock

Ethel Smyth: The Wreckers (BBC Philharmonic, Odaline de la Martinez, Anne-Marie Owens, Justin Lavender, Peter Sidhom et al, Conifer, 2CDs)

The main opera by Ethel Smyth (she wrote six). The overture was actually my first encounter with Smyth's works about 35 years ago, by its inclusion on an EMI CD coupled with British tone poems. The opera was completed in 1904. It is well worth hearing.


----------



## Merl

This one came out very well in my last blog post. A fine recording of 18/4 and 59/3. So good I bought it (a bargain at £2 plus p&p)


----------



## Philidor

Following another inspiration from the polls:

*Luciano Berio: Sinfonia (1968/69)*

Electric Phoenix
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly










What a friendly monster! Mahler fans need not to hesitate ... and the music is full of other quotes, see Wiki ... thanks to whoever submitted this proposal.

May I say that I feel a little bit flooded with good ideas for listening ...?


----------



## Musicaterina

Charity Concert for Ukraine - Frankfurt Radio Symphony & Ensemble Modern

National Anthem of the Ukraine

Robert Schumann: Cello Concerto

Anna Korsun: Marevo

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 Final Movement

Monika Buczkowska, Soprano
Judita Nagyová, Alto
AJ Glueckert, Tenor
Anthony Robin Schneider, Bass

hr-Sinfonieorchester - Frankfurt Radio Symphony
Arbeitsgemeinschaft Frankfurter Chöre

Truls Mørk, Violoncello
Juraj Valčuha, Conductor

Ensemble Modern
Susanne Blumenthal, Conductor

performed in the Alte Oper Frankfurt/Main March 10th 2022


----------



## haziz

* Walton: Cello Concerto*
_
Pieter Wispelwey, Sydney Symphony Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate_


----------



## haziz




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Philidor said:


> Following another inspiration from the polls:
> 
> *Luciano Berio: Sinfonia (1968/69)*
> 
> Electric Phoenix
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Riccardo Chailly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a friendly monster! Mahler fans need not to hesitate ... and the music is full of other quotes, see Wiki ... thanks to whoever submitted this proposal.
> 
> May I say that I feel a little bit flooded with good ideas for listening ...?


You'd never listened to Sinfonia before?? Oh how I envy you!


----------



## 13hm13

Minnesota Orchestra, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski - Beethoven Overtures & Incidental Music


----------



## SanAntone

*Marsalis | Blood on the Fields*












> Blood on the Fields is indeed a massive work, one that combines numerous elements of the black musical experience in America, including three or four shades of the blues, chants, field hollers, spiritual forms and liberal doses of New Orleans and Caribbean rhythmic traditions. Unlike a number of earlier extended forms for jazz orchestra, several of Blood On The Fields' movements stand on their own as viable vehicles apart from the whole. Execution of the work requires the full Lincoln Center Jazz Orchestra (which in the case of the touring ensemble engaged largely musicians under the age of 40), plus three stellar singers: acclaimed contralto Cassandra Wilson, vocalese master Jon Hendricks and spirited young Miles Griffith, known best for his gospel-flavored work in James Williams' ICU. Recorded in January, 1995, at a Masonic Hall in Manhattan, the sweep and nobility of the work has been largely achieved in the recorded medium. Jazz Times


----------



## Philidor

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> You'd never listened to Sinfonia before?? Oh how I envy you!


Not exactly ... I bought the CD around 1991/92, I am sure that I listened to it once and decided then that there is so much music that pleases me more ... an obvious case of mismatch between music and listener. - Some music is like good red wine: You have to wait some years until the listener has matured ...


----------



## Merl

Much as I really rate some of the other Mosaiques recordings this is very slow for my tastes (all of their op18s are rather slow tbh but they get away with it in others). This time I'm struggling to recommend this one (I'll give it another go, though).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Henri Dutilleux - various works part two of two for this afternoon.

_Timbres, espace, mouvement_ for orchestra, after the painting _The Starry Night_ by Vincent van Gogh (1978):










_Petit air à dormir debout_ [_Little nonsensical air_] (1981):
_Trois Préludes_ (1973, 1977 and 1988):
_Mini-prélude en éventail_ (1987): ***

(*** I wasn't bold enough to offer the name of this tiny piano piece in English as _éventail_ can be translated as either 'scope' or 'range' and is also the word for a folding fan. The phrase _En éventail_ can mean 'fanned-out' as well as 'fan-shaped'. The sleevenotes do not elucidate, and I couldn't find any helpful reference online)










_Ainsi la nuit_ [_Thus the Night_] for string quartet (1973-76):
_Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher_ [_Three Stanzas on the Name Sacher_] for solo cello (1976-82):
_Les citations_ for oboe, harpsichord, double bass and percussion (1985, 1991 and 2010):










_L'arbre des songes_ [_The Tree of Dreams_] - violin concerto (1983-85):
_Mystère de l'instant_ for string orchestra, cimbalom and percussion (1986-89):
_Deux sonnets de Jean Cassou_ for baritone and piano, arr. for baritone and orchestra (orig. 1954 - arr. mid-1990s):










_The Shadows of Time_ for children's voices and orchestra (1997):


----------



## Chilham

Hindemith: Mathis der Maler

Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony


----------



## haziz

* Finzi: Cello Concerto, Op. 40*

_ Paul Watkins (cello)
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis_
Recorded: 3 and 4 February 2018
Recording Venue: Watford Colosseum, United Kingdom


----------



## Marinera

Today's listening









Several tracks from Los Otros albums Tinto and Aguirre. Discs 1 and 2 respectively.









Mascitti violin sonatas op.8 right now.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SearsPoncho

This week's listening:

Robert Simpson - String Quartet #1 and other odds and ends - Delme Quartet

Dvorak - String Quartet #13 - Panocha Quartet

Liszt - Piano Sonata in B minor - Martha Argerich (Martha, Martha, Martha!)

Martinu - Symphony #2 - Bryden Thomson/Royal Scottish National Orchestra 

Mozart - Violin Sonata K379 - Szeryng/Haebler

Beethoven - "Kreutzer" Violin Sonata - Perlman/Ashkenazy

Schubert - Octet - Vienna Octet 

Debussy - Etudes for Piano - Mitsuko Uchida

Hindemith - Kleine Kammermusik - Concertgebouw/Chailly


----------



## eljr

Biber: Missa Salisburgensis

other sacred works by Monteverdi

Collegium Vocale 1704 & Collegium 1704, Václav Luks

Release Date: 10th Nov 2017
Catalogue No: NBD0066V
Label: Naxos


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68*

_ Budapest Festival Orchestra
Iván Fischer_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## haziz

* Moeran: Cello Concerto*
_
Guy Johnston (cello)
Ulster Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta_
Recorded: 6 February 2012
Recording Venue: Ulster Hall, Belfast, UK


----------



## KevinJS

Schumann - Scenes From Goesthe's Faust

Abbado - Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Pines and Fountains of Rome*

Pines and Fountains of Rome was the first piece I listened to and paid attention to. I was working toward a Music merit badge in the Boy Scouts, and I was required to listen to a classical piece. This record was in my parents' closet, so by default, that was what I heard.

I not only got the merit badge, but I was made Troop Musician, which means I was the one who led them in rousing renditions of "I've got that Scouting spirit down in my heart. Where? Down in my heart."

Okay, I said I was Troop Musician. I didn't say I was any good at it.


----------



## Philidor

eljr said:


> Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
> 
> other sacred works by Monteverdi
> 
> Collegium Vocale 1704 & Collegium 1704, Václav Luks
> 
> Release Date: 10th Nov 2017
> Catalogue No: NBD0066V
> Label: Naxos


Yeah! That's a really great recording! The precedessor of Mahler #8 in 17th century.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms


----------



## Philidor

Music with passion.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Matthäus-Passion BWV 244*

Karl Erb, evangelist
Willem Ravelli, Jesus
Jo Voncent, soprano
Ilona Durigo, alto
Louis van Tulder, tenor
Herman Schey, bass

Amsterdam Toonkunst Choir
"Zanglust" Boys' Choir

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Willem Mengelberg
live 2 April 1939










Historical performance.


----------



## haziz

*Lyatoshinsky: Symphony No. 3 in B minor, Op. 50
*
_ Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 4-9 June 1993
Recording Venue: Studio of the State Broadcasting Company of Ukraine, Kiev

First time listening to this composer and symphony.


----------



## Helgi

*Valentin Silvestrov: Symphony No. 6*
Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, Andrey Boreyko










*Valentin Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa*
National Choir and Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine, Volodomyr Sirenko










*Hafliði Hallgrímsson: Choral Works*
Schola Cantorum Reykjavík, Hörður Áskelsson


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Juan*

I like the music. One of these days I'm going to follow the script on this and find out what is actually going on.


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Simpson*: String Quartet No. 1
The Delmé Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. My listening yesterday got interrupted, so I need to revisit this. Its a compelling work, for sure, with many surprises.


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Cello sonata, Viola sonata in cello version (Petr Prause, Yakov Kasman, Calliope)

The cello sonata is one of the best known (and for me best) of the 20th century. The brilliant viola sonata is rendered here in the relatively rare alternative cello version, which makes the CD extra interesting.


----------



## haziz

* Glazunov: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 5 'Slavyanskaya'*

_ Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 19-22 December 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
Maggini Quartet

Continuing with British quartets today. This is a youthful (for RVW) quartet, but an audacious one, full of rich ideas, unexpected turns, and brimming with confidence. Obviously this is the revised version, no idea what the original version sounds like. But it's a great quartet, easily recommendable.


----------



## KevinJS

Manxfeeder said:


> *Strauss, Don Juan*
> 
> I like the music. One of these days I'm going to follow the script on this and find out what is actually going on.
> 
> View attachment 164755


Careful what you wish for. Since Faust is figuring heavily in my listening lately, I downloaded an English translation of Goethe's poem and listened to it as I was driving down the Alaska Highway. Nearly blew my mind and I'm still no nearer to figuring out what the hell is going on.


----------



## Knorf

*Modest Mussorgsky*: _Pictures at an Exhibition_ (orch. Ravel)
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

This is an extraordinary performance, immediately one of the most vividly characterized of any I've heard!

It shares a disc with _Petrushka_, which I thought very good, often remarkable, but not quite a new favorite after all.

This Mussorgsky, though: wow!

ETA: "The Great Gate of Kyiv" has a very special resonance right now...


----------



## Philidor

Next Mahler #7.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonie No. 7 E minor*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti










After the first movement I was quite flashed about the energy and preciscion, but the three inner movements were clearly less nocturnal than I remember them.


----------



## KevinJS

Schubert - Deutsche Messe/Messe Nr 2


----------



## Philidor

Listening again to this one.


Philidor said:


> *Cristóbal Halffter: String Quartet No. 2 ("Mémoires", 1970)*
> 
> Arditti Quartet


If you're into post-1950 string quartets, I recommend to give these works a try, if possible.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*RVW* 8 (1953-1955)
Dedicatee: Giovanni (John) Barbirolli

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn (this performance just over 28 minutes)

First performance: Hallé Orchestra, Barbirolli. Manchester, May 2nd 1956

Years ago, my favoured RVW symphonies were 3, 4, 5, & 6. It took some time to fully appreciate, and favour 8 & 9.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 10 Adagio*


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Igor Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale
*(In English)

Sting, Ian McKellan, Vanessa Redgrave - speakers
London Sinfonietta - Kent Nagano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Trio in E minor, "Dumky"
*


----------



## Philidor

Next relistening.


Philidor said:


> *Wolfgang Rihm
> 
> String Quartet No. 1 op. 2 (1970)
> String Quartet No. 2 op. 10 (1970)*
> 
> Minguet Quartet


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> Years ago, my favoured RVW symphonies were 3, 4, 5, & 6. It took some time to fully appreciate, and favour 8 & 9.


I actually find No. 9 to be the greatest of all RVW's symphonies! I think it's a truly incredible work. But it is indeed challenging for the listener. No worse than late Beethoven, though, really.


----------



## haziz

*Sir Malcolm Arnold: Guitar Concerto, Op. 67*

_ Julian Bream (guitar)
Melos Ensemble
Sir Malcolm Arnold_

First time listening to this concerto.


----------



## KevinJS

Di Lasso - Bußpsalmen


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> I actually find No. 9 to be the greatest of all RVW's symphonies! I think it's a truly incredible work. But it is indeed challenging for the listener. No worse than late Beethoven, though, really.


Yes, I'm inclined to agree. I never thought that 9 would be my favourite of RVW's excellent symphonic ouvre, but it came to pass!!


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93*

_ Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Mariss Jansons_


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-Symphonies 2 and 3.
> 
> Sanderling and the Staatskapelle Dresden.


That was last night......tonight, same works performed by Zinman and the Tonhalle Orch. Zurich


----------



## MatthewWeflen

There's a benefit sale at Presto Classical - Ukrainian music, for which 100% of the proceeds go to Ukrainian relief charities. I purchased two albums and have been quite impressed by them:









Bortkiewicz Symphonies 1 & 2 (BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins)









Ukrainian Piano Quintets (Bogdana Pivnenko et al.)

Modern recordings, excellent sound quality, good material!


----------



## Borderless

*Ultimate Bach: Goldberg Variations*


*
Goldberg Variations: Piano - András Schiff
*
Variations 1-5	11:40
Variations 6-10	7:42
Variations 11-15	14:01
Variations 16-20	9:18
Variations 21-25	15:31
Variations 26-30 -- Aria


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler - Symphony #2

Bernstein - NY Philharmonic


----------



## 13hm13

Josef JONSSON (Symph 1/2)


----------



## haziz

Just as I said, only today, that I did not wish to be tortured by Bruckner's music again, I just couldn't resist playing this BBC Radio 3 program. I doubt he will manage to change my mind regarding the man's music, but let's see. Listening to this with an open mind.










*
Bruckner and the Symphonic Boa Constrictors*
_The Listening Service_
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0003rpg

Even today, some music lovers will nod knowingly when they hear Brahms's comparison of Anton Bruckner's epic symphonies with a nightmare-scary giant snake that kills its victims in the inescapable embrace of its crushing coils. Poor Bruckner, ever the easy target of sneering critics. At once childishly obsessive and intensely spiritual, ultra-sophisticated musician and naive country bumpkin: even by composers' standards he stood out as weird. No wonder the music was so hopeless!

But Tom Service wants you to think of Bruckner as one of the greatest and most original symphonists of all time (whose symphonies really don't all sound the same), as much master of daring long-range musical form as of the perfect miniature.

David Papp (producer)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0003rpg


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Images*

This box set is a cheap download on Supraphon, so I'm listening on Spotify to see if it's worth purchasing.


----------



## perempe

I watched the reopening gala of the Hungarian State Opera House on TV, it ended 10 minutes ago.
I saw only the second part: excerpts from Kodály's Háry János.

(On Monday I saw the same orchestra in Liszt Academy. They performed Grieg's PC with Endre Hegedűs.)


----------



## haziz

I am not sure if I will listen to the entire program, but for now giving this a spin.










*BBC Radio 3
Essential Classics
Georgia Mann
*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0014ylg

Released On: 08 Mar 2022
Available for 25 days

Georgia Mann plays the best in classical music, focusing this International Women's Day on music written by women.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m0014ylg


----------



## Manxfeeder

MatthewWeflen said:


> There's a benefit sale at Presto Classical - Ukrainian music, for which 100% of the proceeds go to Ukrainian relief charities.


That's very generous of them! I just downloaded this one:


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler #3

Neuhold/Bremen


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Mitterer

- mixture V
- die zeit spielt keine rolle
- vox acuta
- bwv.org

Wolfgang Mitterer, organ & electronics

SACD


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven - Overtures, Minuets, Danses - Masur, Marriner


----------



## OCEANE

Now The Green Blade Riseth by Stockholm Cathedral Choir (Proprius) needs no introduction. It's a classic recording and a must-have album from audiophile perspectivde...be it LP or CD or even streaming. The music itself is so fresh irrespective one's religious.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler seems to be working, so onward we go:

Symphony 4 - Chamber version

Daniel Hellmann - Boy Soprano (Zürcher Sängerknaben) - Howard Griffiths - Northern Sinfonia


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 4

Bernstein - Concertgebouw Amsterdam

Soprano - Helmut Wittek (Tölzer Knabenchor)


----------



## Joe B

Gerard Schwarz leading the Seattle Symphony in music by Alan Hovhaness:


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 5 - Solti/Chicago


----------



## OCEANE

It's my first time listening to Hovhaness' work.. Symphony No.2...ummm full of imagination and yet relaxing.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Le Sacre du printemps_ (Rev. 1947)
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

The ultimate music about springtime! The near-violent eruption of life only people in far northern or southern reaches understand.

This performance is excellent. I'm not sure it'll quite crack my all-time faves, but it's not far off at all. Tempos are slightly on the slower side, but with plenty of teeth. There are some slightly unusual balances, too: nothing weird, just different enough in places to intrigue the attentive listener. The pacing is perfect: the most extreme savagery Jansons saves for the "Sacrificial Dance." Its slower than most, but very hard-edged and terrifying.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 6 - Chailly - Concertgebouw


----------



## jim prideaux

not sure whether it is the current challenging (frightening) circumstances, my state of mind or a combination of both but could not sleep so am doing some work. Listening to Skrowaczeski's recording of the Beethoven 7th and I cannot recall or remember a more searing or incisive performance of the slow movement......remarkable. The pace is so right, the emphasis and grandeur so impressive (and yet at the same time fundamentally 'human')....wonderful!


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler #7

Michael Tilson Thomas - LSO


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 8 - Boulez - Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## 13hm13

Schacht - Symphonies - Gernot Schmalfuss


----------



## haziz

* Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches Nos. 1-5, Op. 39*
_
Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli_
Recorded: 1962-08-29
Recording Venue: 29 August 1962. Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 8 Orchestral Works (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

CD3: Menuetto, Coronation march, Porilaisten marssi, Overture in A minor, Romance in C major for string orchestra (Op.42), Cortège, Pan and Echo (Op. 53), Grevinnans konterfej, Violin concerto. The two marches I could do without, but for the rest, this is interesting material (especially the Pan and Echo dance intermezzo), culminating of course in the brilliant violin concerto (albeit in a performance/recording that I find disappointing).


----------



## haziz

Finzi: Clarinet Concerto, Op. 31

_Alan Hacker (clarinet) 
English String Orchestra
William Boughton_


----------



## Malx

Early listening to early compositions from two masters.

*Mozart, Symphonies K95 & K97 - The English Consort, Trevor Pinnock.*

These unnumbered symphonies were composed when Mozart was 14, if I'm slightly out with his age I'm sure someone will correct me. They are enjoyable enough and probably as youthful as I tend to go when listening to early Mozart symphonies.

*Schubert, Symphony No 1 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*

Sixteen year old Schubert's first symphony is a fine piece that is given great advocacy by Harnoncourt in this live set.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Early listening to early compositions from two masters.
> 
> *Mozart, Symphonies K95 & K97 - The English Consort, Trevor Pinnock.*
> 
> These unnumbered symphonies were composed when Mozart was 14, if I'm slightly out with his age I'm sure someone will correct me. They are enjoyable enough and probably as youthful as I tend to go when listening to early Mozart symphonies.
> 
> *Schubert, Symphony No 1 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*
> 
> Sixteen year old Schubert's first symphony is a fine piece that is given great advocacy by Harnoncourt in this live set.


I love that Pinnock set, but if I'm honest, I've not paid much attention to the early works.

I'm missing Harnoncourt already.


----------



## jim prideaux

Ticciati and the SCO......

Brahms 2nd Symphony.

( the Harnoncourt Schubert 'box' that Malx and Henry P have discussed in posts above really is highly recommendable!)


----------



## haziz

* Finzi: Cello Concerto, Op. 40*

_ Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley_
Recorded: 4 July 1977
Recording Venue: Watford, London, United Kingdom

Yo Yo Ma looks so young in the cover photo! Not surprising considering that this is the first record in his discography.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Ticciati and the SCO......
> 
> Brahms 2nd Symphony.
> 
> ( the Harnoncourt Schubert 'box' that Malx and Henry P have discussed in posts above really is highly recommendable!)


on to the 3rd....great cycle!

Have just ordered the Simone Young/Hamburg cycle on Oehms as it appeared at 'knockdown' price on e bay....now not really sure why having listened to both Ticciati and Sanderling Dresden recordings over the past few days.....


----------



## Malx

Something a tad different from my earlier selections.

*Tippett, Symphony No 4 - Bournemouth SO, Richard Hickox.*

I don't listen to Tippett's symphonies as frequently as I should as there are so many other musical distractions, but when I do I can't understand why he is hardly mentioned on the forum/thread. Some may think of him as difficult but I just don't see/hear it - come on folks give him a try.
I also have this symphony coupled with the second on a BBC MM disc conducted by the composer - one to dig out for later.


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto in A minor*

_Maurice Bourgue (oboe)
Michael Bochmann (violin) 
English Symphony Orchestra
William Boughton_


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> Something a tad different from my earlier selections.
> 
> *Tippett, Symphony No 4 - Bournemouth SO, Richard Hickox.*
> 
> I don't listen to Tippett's symphonies as frequently as I should as there are so many other musical distractions, but when I do I can't understand why he is hardly mentioned on the forum/thread. Some may think of him as difficult but I just don't see/hear it - come on folks give him a try.
> I also have this symphony coupled with the second on a BBC MM disc conducted by the composer - one to dig out for later.


Malx.......just reminded me that I haee the vinyl box set of the four symphonies recorded by Davis/LSO and Solti/CSO.....will have to dig it out!


----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: Violin Concerto, Largo Sinfonico, Seven Greek dances (Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Nikos Christodoulou, Geirgios Demertzis, BIS)

The violin concerto (1938) appeals to me more than the piano concertos (of course, that statement holds for these two types of concerto in general). It's not as beautiful as Berg's, but I like it better than Schoenberg, and if I could keep only one Skalkottas work, this would be it. Largo Sinfonico is another piece from the unfinished Symphonic Suite No. 2 (1944-1949) and very much worthwhile, and the CD ends on a lighter note with the Seven Greek Dances for string orchestra (1936).


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Something a tad different from my earlier selections.
> 
> *Tippett, Symphony No 4 - Bournemouth SO, Richard Hickox.*
> 
> I don't listen to Tippett's symphonies as frequently as I should as there are so many other musical distractions, but when I do I can't understand why he is hardly mentioned on the forum/thread. Some may think of him as difficult but I just don't see/hear it - come on folks give him a try.
> I also have this symphony coupled with the second on a BBC MM disc conducted by the composer - one to dig out for later.


I went to a few performances of these symphonies in the early 1990s in London.

I think I've got all the available recordings and a 
little while back I bought the Martyn Brabbins set with the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra on Hyperion which I think is the best of the lot


----------



## OCEANE

Anyone likes Bach Partitas should give a try to Igor Levit's recording.


----------



## Malx

Final music this morning before driving my daughter to the airport.

A selection of *Lassus Chansons performed by The Hilliard Ensemble.*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Georges Bizet - Symphony in C (this weeks Symphony in the Saturday Symphony thread)

Extraordinary for a 17 year-old to compose such a work...  , he was a naturally talented composer


----------



## haziz

* Elgar: Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 63*

_London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult_
Recorded: 1968


----------



## haziz

*Anna Clyne: DANCE*

_ Inbal Segev
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Marin Alsop_


----------



## Philidor

Some Brahms. It's looking like spring outside, but it is quite cold ... so Brahms is ok.

*Johannes Brahms: Symphonie No. 4 E minor op. 98*

Berlin Philharmonic
Herbert von Katajan










With Brahms' symphonies, Herbie wasn't too bad imho.


----------



## strawa

*Schumann*: Three Romances, op. 94; Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, op. 70; From 5 Pieces In The Popular Style, op. 102; Fantasiestücke, op. 73; Abendlied, op. 85.
_Douglas Boyd & Maria João Pires_


----------



## Chilham

Celebrating the 177th anniversary of it's premiere:










Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto

Vladimir Ashkenazy, James Ehnes, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## haziz

* Finzi: Cello Concerto, Op. 40*

_ Tim Hugh (cello)
Northern Sinfonia
Howard Griffiths_
Recorded: 14th and 26th January, 2001
Recording Venue: Jubilee Theatre, Gosforth, Newcastle-upon-Tyne


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Symphony No. 2 in A minor, Op. 55
Orchestre National de France
Cristian Mǎcelaru*

From this set -










I have to say I've been thoroughly impressed with this new cycle from Mǎcelaru. He's totally committed to the composer's idiom and elicits great playing from the Orchestre National de France. Superb audio quality, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lyatoshynsky, Symphony No. 3*

This is very well done and with great sound. I think Presto is still donating the sales proceeds to Ukraine.


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## haziz

* Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*
_
Alisa Weilerstein (cello)
Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim_
Recorded: 2012-04-05
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: "Fleeting melodies" - works for violin and piano (Bohdana Pivnenko, Valeriy Matiukhin, Rostok Records)

Chamber music in the typical Silvestrov style. The works include works dedicated to Gidon Kremer, Anatoliy Bazhenov, and many others. Wonderful if you like his later tranquil works (like I do), otherwise give it a pass.


----------



## Philidor

Some new stuff.

*Per Nørgård: Between - Cello Concerto No. 1* (1985)

BBC Philharmonic
Michael Francis

*Kaija Saariaho: Notes on Light* for Cello and Orchestra (2006)

BBC Philharmonic
John Storgårds

*Per Nørgård: Remembering Child - Viola Concerto No. 1* (1986)
(arranged for Violoncello and Orchestra by Jakob Kullberg)

Sinfonia Varsovia
Szymon Bywalec

Jakob Kullberg, Violoncello


----------



## KevinJS

Missa Salisbergensis

Escolania de Montserrat/Tölzer Knabenchor


----------



## KevinJS

Beethoven Symphonies 2/5

Rattle/Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Philidor

A fine one.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
December 1982










Not from his early Amsterdam Mahler cycle. Fine playing.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## HerbertNorman

Max Reger - Clarinet Quintet op. 146 and String Quartet op. 109 - Philharmonia Quartet Berlin & Wenzel Fuchs (clarinet) - Naxos


----------



## Philidor

There is a new "quartet of the week".

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat major KV 589 ("Prussian Quartet No. 2")*

Pro Arte Quartet
Rudolf Kolisch, 1st violin - Albert Rahler, 2nd violin - Bernard Milofsky, viola - Ernst Friedländer, violoncello
rec. Madison 10 April 1948










Quick, almost virtuosic, but in other respects rather moderate.


----------



## KevinJS

Beethoven - Symphony #9 "Choral"


----------



## Philidor

"My" quartet for the time being ...

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet B-flat major op. 67*

Auryn Quartet










Great playing. Not the ultra-detailed approach that you may encounter sometimes during the last decades, it is most notably about keeping the music flowing and keeping everything together in the movement's basic colour and emotion. If you want, an old-style approach. Like it.


----------



## Knorf

*Leoš Janáček*: _Káťa Kabanová_
Drahomíra Tikalová, Beno Blachut, Ludmila Komancová
Prague National Theatre, Jaroslav Krombholc

The sounds and colors of this opera, and in this insanely authentic production from 1959, are spectacularly engaging and intriguing. The music of Janáček is very dear to me.


----------



## Borderless

*Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave*










Such passion...


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## KevinJS

Bach - Brandenburg Concertos


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: String Quartet No. 22 in B-flat major, K. 589
Emerson String Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. I love these "Prussian" quartets by Mozart! They're so effortlessly brilliant and inspired. Pure genius.


----------



## Malx

The random disc selection system has thrown up some fine choices recently this one is no different.

*Schubert, Piano Sonata in A minor D845 - Radu Lupu.*


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Le Sacre du printemps_
Philharmonia Orchestra, Igor Markevitch

In the small number of reviews of Jansons' _Rite of Spring_ with the BRSO, the reviewers negatively compared that recording to Markevitch's from 1959, which is commonly held up as one of the greatest recordings of this work, ever.

And I certainly doesn't disagree; the Markevitch is a marvel, and certainly one of the first recommendations I'd make to anyone.

But does that means the Jansons is crap, and no one should bother with it?

Absolutely not!

The Jansons is slower, yes, overall. But there's far more to excitement than fast tempos. It seems to me that the reviewers grabbed on to the obvious thing to notice ("it's slower") and ignored the more important thing, which is that Jansons paces the drama and violence to the end of the Sacrificial Dance, where it's slower but is as brutal and hard-edged as anyone could ask for. And there are innumerable little pacing and balance details Jansons and the BRSO create that are different enough to justify hearing it.

I'll keep Markevitch as my top recommendation, probably. But this highlights a huge problem I perceive in music criticism, that because something isn't "The Best[SUP]tm[/SUP]," it must _ipso facto_ be crap.

The greatness of the work shines through, regardless.

But yeah, the Markevitch is really, forking awesome, and sometimes it seems like everyone else is still trying to catch up, like an Olympic record unlikely ever to be broken.


----------



## Malx

Not this weeks String Quartet choice but by coincidence my next selected disc is this

*Mozart, String Quartet in B -flat major K458 'Hunt' - Kuijken Quartet.*

The Haydn quartets are superb and the Kuijkens using period instruments make a fabulous sound - it may take a couple of minutes of adjustment but then wow!

*Edit:
Beethoven, String Quartet Op 74 'Harp' - Takács Quartet*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz

* Walton: Cello Concerto*

_ Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn_


----------



## haziz

* Holst: St Paul's Suite, Op. 29 No. 2
Warlock: Capriol Suite
Britten: Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge, Op. 10*

_ English Symphony Orchestra, English String Orchestra
William Boughton_


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 "Prussian No. 2"

Doric String Quartet


----------



## KevinJS

..............................


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cockaigne Overture, Op. 40 'In London Town'
Elgar: Introduction & Allegro for strings, Op. 47
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20
Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36*

_ BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis_


----------



## KevinJS

Beethoven - Creatures Of Prometheus


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Berwald - Berliner Philharmoniker, Igor Markevitch - Sinfonie Nr. 2 C-Dur, Sinfonie Nr. 3 Es-Dur


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven - Orchester Lamoureux, Paris · Igor Markevitch - Ouvertüren


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart*: String Quartet No. 22 in B-flat major, K. 589
Quatuor Mosaïques

I felt like hearing this on period instruments. Between this and Emerson, I like Emerson a a bit better; I think they're more direct and expressive. Nonetheless, the Mosaïques fail to suck. They just come across to me as a teensy bit too precious.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works (non-vocal) parts one and two. Limited laptop data prevented me from posting on here since Saturday evening (I find posting on this particular thread using the phone too tricky). These sessions consist of juvenilia. Although it's interesting to chart Mozart's progress I'd be lying if I didn't say that I'll be a little glad to get most of the earliest works over and done with, even those from a boy wonder such as him. There are some pleasant surprises dotted about but the first real rewards will be getting to the nos. 18-21 group of symphonies, which for me are the first ones to have some real meat on the bones.

Symphony no.1 in E-flat K16 (1764):
Symphony no.4 in D K19 (1765):
Symphony in F Anh.223/19a (1765):
Symphony no.5 in B-flat K22 (1765):
Symphony no.6 in F K43 (1767):
Symphony no.7 in D K45 (1768):
Symphony ['no.7a' _Alte Lambach_] in G Anh.221/45a (sometime bet. 1766-67):
Symphony [_Neue Lambach_] in G - rev. version of no.7a, prob. by Leopold Mozart (prob. 1767):
Symphony ['no.43'] in F K76/42a (poss. bet. 1766-67):
Symphony ['no.55'] in B-flat Anh. 214/45b (1768 - authorship in doubt):
Symphony no.8 in D K48 (1768):
_Minuet_ in G K--/61g no.1 (1769):
Symphony no.9 in C K73/75a (1769 or 1770):
Symphony no.10 in G K74 (1770):
Symphony ['no.44'] in D K81/73l (1770 - poss. by Leopold Mozart):
Symphony no.11 in D K84/73q (1770 - authorship in doubt):
Symphony ['no.45'] in D K95/73n (poss. 1770):
Symphony ['no.47'] in D K97/73m (poss. 1770):
Symphony ['no.42'] in F K75 (1771):
Symphony ['no.46'] in C K96/111b (1771 - authorship in doubt):
Symphony ['no.48'] in D K120/111a - partly from the overture to the opera _Ascanio in Alba_ K111 (1771):
Symphony no.12 in G K110/75b (1771):
Symphony no.13 in F K112 (1771):
Symphony no.14 in A K114 (1771):
Alternative _Menuetto_ movement from Symphony no.14










_Gallimathias musicum_ - quodlibet for orchestra K32 (1766):










Piano Concerto no.1 in F K37 (1767):
Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat K39 (1767): 
Piano Concerto no.3 in D K40 (1767): 
Piano Concerto No.4 in G K41 (1767):








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## starthrower

The only French romantic music I own. It's a great set!


----------



## 89Koechel

13hm13 - Markevitch is excellent! .... wondered, though, have you ever listened-to Sixten Ehrling, in the same? Equally fine, IMO.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Definitely in the mood for some Late-Romantic Russian music tonight...

NP:

*Glazunov
From the Middle Ages, Op. 79
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*










Next:

*Tchaikovsky
Suite from "Swan Lake"
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Philidor

Another well-known text.

*Orlando di Lasso: "De profundis clamavi"*
Psalm 129 [130], 6th penitential psalm, from _Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales_ (1584)

The Hilliard Ensemble
Kees Boeke Consort

Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: String Quartet No. 12, String Quintet No. 1 (Coull Quartet, Roger Bigley, Hyperion)

Another wonderful coupling: the energetic twelfth string quartet and the fascinating first string quintet, one of the few composed in the 20th century. For the string quintet, Roger Bigley, founding member of the Lindsay String Quartet, joined in.


----------



## Art Rock

Myroslav Skoryk: Violin Concerto No. 7, Cello Concerto, Diptych, Carpathian Concerto for Orchestra, etc (Odessa Philharmonic Orchestra, Hobart Earle, Valery Kazakov, Nazary Pilatyuk, Naxos)

Myroslav Skoryk (1938 - 2020) was a Ukrainian composer and teacher. This is the only CD I have of him. The concertos were for me the main reason to get the CD. The violin concerto (one of ten) was composed in 2007 and has some interesting moments, but is overall just OK to my taste. The cello concerto is from 1983 and I found it a bit more convincing. The real star of the CD though is the Carpathian Concerto for Orchestra (1972).


----------



## Kiki

Johannes Brahms: Piano Concertos No. 1 & No. 2 
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment / András Schiff / 2019 (ECM)

I thought I would challenge myself for really sitting down and trying to listen to these concertos, of which I have to confess I never liked.

But I do like these performances from Schiff and the OAE. #1 is dramatic and #2 is symphonic. The perhaps slightly strange thing is, apart from the fact that they were played on PI, for the most part they sound more like a modern chamber performance rather than HIP. Glad to say that is not a problem at all.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works (non-vocal) part three for late morning and early afternoon, either side of the grocery run and a visit to the optician.

Symphony no.15 in G K124 (1772):
Symphony no.16 in C K128 (1772):
Symphony no.17 in G K129 (1772):
Symphony no.18 in F K130 (1772):
Symphony no.19 in E-flat K131 (1772):
Alternative _Andantino grazioso_ movement for Symphony no.19
Symphony no.20 in D K133 (1772):
Symphony ['no.50'] in D K161 & 163/141a - partly from the overture to the opera _Il sogno di Scipione_ K126 (1772):










Symphony no.21 in A K134 (1772):
Symphony no.22 in C K162 (1773):










Piano Concerto no.5 in D K175 (1773):








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## haziz

*d'Indy: Symphony No. 2, Op. 57*
_
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Jean-Luc Tingaud_
Recorded: 28-30 July 2015
Recording Venue: Henry Wood Hall, Glasgow, Scotland, UK

First time listening to this symphony.


----------



## Philidor

Some fine music to relax during lunch break.

*George Crumb: Black Angels (1970)*

Kronos Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Violin Sonata, 24 Preludes arranged for violin and piano (Serge Dogadin, Nikolai Tokarev, Naxos)

Shostakovich' violin sonata is one of my favourites in the genre, and gets a decent (if not outstanding, and at times somewhat imo harshly recorded wrt the piano) performance here. The rarity here is the transcription of the 24 Preludes Op.34 for violin and piano by Dmitri Tsyganov and Lera Auerbach.


----------



## HerbertNorman

This week's string quartet , live performance in London in 2016 by the Armida Quartett

W.A. Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 , B-Flat major, KV 589

Refreshing actually after all the 20th and 21st century SQs I have been listening to lately.


----------



## OCEANE

Years ago, Dorian produced many good recordings with their probably not very popular but excellent artists.
Andrew Rangell made several Bach recordings and this is really nice one which I like as much as Igor Levit's.


----------



## Art Rock

František Škroup: String Quartets 1-3 (Martinu Quartet, Radioservis)

František Škroup (1801 - 1862) was a Czech composer and conductor. He is best remembered today as the author of the melody for the Czech national anthem "Kde domov můj?" (from Wiki). This is the only Škroup CD that I have. It conveniently contains all three of his string quartets. These are no lost masterpieces, but they are melodious, well-crafted and fun to listen to.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Vasks

_Just the Symphony No. 3 today_


----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: Mayday Spell Suite, Double Bass Concerto, Three Greek Dances (Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Nikos Christodoulou et al, BIS)

This was my first Skalkottas CD - I bought it primarily for the double bass concerto given my interest in concertos for less common concertante instruments. The CD kicks off with an interesting suite from Mayday Spell - A Fairy Drama (1944-49), with soprano Þóra Einarsdóttir. The Concerto for Double Bass and Orchestra (1942), with Vassilis Papavassiliou as soloist, makes a good case for the double bass as suitable concertante instrument - I'd place it with the likes of Aho, Henze, Tubin, Rautavaara, and Davies as one of the better ones in the genre. The Three Greek Dances for strings (1936) are the usual lighter (but fun) fare from this composer.


----------



## Borderless

*Essential Borodin*


----------



## haziz

* Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*

_ Jacqueline du Pré (cello)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Philidor said:


> Some fine music to relax during lunch break.
> 
> *George Crumb: Black Angels (1970)*


That's how you_ relax_?


----------



## haziz

* Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36*

_ Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti_
Recorded: 1974-05-15
Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago
*
Elgar: Cockaigne Overture, Op. 40 'In London Town'*

_ London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti_
Recorded: 1976-02-27
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*

I've had this box set as a download from Supraphonline.cz for a couple years (it was dirt cheap), but the metadata they give is so uninformative, I didn't even know I had Berg's concerto. What a nice discovery.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Suites for unaccompanied violoncello No. 2 in D minor, No. 4 in E-flat major, and No. 6 in D major, BWV 1008, 1010, 1012 (Disc 2)
David Watkin

I did a very large overview of Bach Cello Suite recordings, before my time here at TC, and this was the one that impressed me the most and ended up on the top.

To be sure, there are tons of good ones. But this one I found very special. Recorded on a 17th c. cello with gut strings (and a 5-string for No. 6), these performances are stylish and just a bit earthy. Watkin commits to really digging into the style, a very personal statement, without ever coming across as mannered. Also: superb technical precision, tone, and intonation.

Yet, for some reason, on TC when survey threads appear about the Suites, this one is almost never mentioned. I don't get it! How has this awesome recording flown under so many listeners' radar? It seems like Watkin is well regarded around here, usually... So, a minor baffling situation from my point of view.

Anyway, if you're looking to add another Bach Cello Suites recording to the heap of them you probably already own, try this one.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> That's how you_ relax_?


Wait. Don't you??


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: "Leggiero Pesante" (Anja Lechner and Silke Avenhaus, Rosamunde Quartett, Maacha Deubner, Valentin Silvestrov, ECM)

An interesting collection of Silvestrov's chamber music on the renowned ECM label. The cello sonata (1983) has quiet moments that are typical for later Silvestrov, intermixed with harsher dissonance. Interesting. The first string quartet (1974) starts rather conventionally, only to get weirder and more and more unpredictable as it moves on. A fascinating piece. The Postludes (1981/82) are for different combinations: the first is for piano trio (Lechner/Avenhaus/Fordham), with a vocalise by soprano Maacha Deubner; the second is for violin solo (Simon Fordham); the third for cello and piano (Lechner/Avenhaus). This is the sound Silvestrov has become (in)famous for. I love it. The concluding Hymn 2001 is a short tranquil piano piece played by the composer himself.


----------



## KevinJS

Art Rock said:


> Valentin Silvestrov: "Leggiero Pesante" (Anja Lechner and Silke Avenhaus, Rosamunde Quartett, Maacha Deubner, Valentin Silvestrov, ECM)
> 
> An interesting collection of Silvestrov's chamber music on the renowned ECM label. The cello sonata (1983) has quiet moments that are typical for later Silvestrov, intermixed with harsher dissonance. Interesting. The first string quartet (1974) starts rather conventionally, only to get weirder and more and more unpredictable as it moves on. A fascinating piece. The Postludes (1981/82) are for different combinations: the first is for piano trio (Lechner/Avenhaus/Fordham), with a vocalise by soprano Maacha Deubner; the second is for violin solo (Simon Fordham); the third for cello and piano (Lechner/Avenhaus). This is the sound Silvestrov has become (in)famous for. I love it. The concluding Hymn 2001 is a short tranquil piano piece played by the composer himself.


Last time I got involved in a conversation about ECM, this impressive duo was the result.









Wasn't exactly untested waters. I have more CDs by the Hilliard Ensemble performing Arvo Pärt.


----------



## eljr

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande

Julien Behr (Pelléas), Vannina Santoni (Mélisande), Alexandre Duhamel (Golaud), Marie-Ange Todorovitch (Geneviève), Jean Teitgen (Arkel), Hadrien Joubert (Yniold)

Les Siècles, Chœur de l'Opéra de Lille François-Xavier Roth

I enjoyed the orchestral contributions of Les Siècles and the lucidity that period instruments bring to Debussy's score. Roth doesn't cut string vibrato entirely, but there's an almost clinical... - Gramophone Magazine, March 2022 More…
Release Date: 11th Mar 2022
Catalogue No: HMM90535254
Label: Harmonia Mundi
Length: 2 hours 37 minutes
Disc of the Month
Opera
April 2022
Disc of the Month

Presto Recording of the Week
11th March 2022


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Suite on Russian Themes, Op. 79b
Bruch: Serenade nach schwedischen Melodien
Bruch: Swedish Dances, Op. 63 (Book 1: Nos. 1-7)
Bruch: Schwedische Tanze (Swedish Dances) Suite No. 2, Op. 63*

_ South West German Radio Kaiserslautern Orchestra
Werner Andreas Albert_

I never realized these compositions existed! This despite considering Max Bruch to be a favorite composer and despite frequently venturing beyond his VC1, Scottish Fantasy and Kol Nidrei in my listening. Thanks to a David Hurwitz video I just stumbled across these compositions.

First time listening to these compositions by one of my favorite composers!


----------



## Philidor

Manxfeeder said:


> That's how you_ relax_?


Just kidding ... 

... now some historic recording:

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat major KV 589 ("2nd Prussian Quartet")*

Amadeus Quartet
2 Dec 1953










Less virtuosic than the Pro Arte Quartet. And much more pleasing than the later Amadeus recordings in terms of 1st violin sound ...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vasks
Oboe Concerto
Albrecht Meyer, oboe
Latvian National Symphony Orchestra
Andris Poga*


----------



## Philidor

Now some Brahms.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet B-flat major op. 67*

Alban Berg Quartet
(the 2nd, digital recording)


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works (non-vocal) part four for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Violin Concerto no.1 in B-flat K207 (1773):










Symphony no.23 in D K181/162b (1773):
Symphony no.24 in B-flat K182/173dA (1773):
Symphony no.25 [_Little G-minor Symphony_] in G-minor K183/173dB (1773):
Symphony no.26 in E-flat K184/161a (1773):
Symphony no.27 in G K199/161b (1773):
Symphony no.28 in C K200/189k (1773 or 1774):
Symphony no.29 in A K201/186a (1774):
Symphony no.30 in D K202/186b (1774):










_Concertone_ in C for two violins and orchestra K190/186E (1774):


----------



## marlow

One of the finest versions of this masterpiece


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 8 Orchestral Works (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

CD4: Rakastava Op.14, Fragments from a Suite for Orchestra (1914), Two Serenades for violin and orchestra Op.69, Two Serious Melodies, Op.77, Six Humoresques for violin and orchestra, Two marches. Every piece is worthwhile on this CD (even the marches!), but especially the second serenade and the humoresques.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5
*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
Symphony No. 4
Mikael Bellini (counter-tenor), Stefan Parkman (tenor)
Uppsala Academic Chamber Choir, Stockholm Sinfonietta
Okko Kamu*










A long-standing favorite of mine and this Kamu performance is just outstanding. For the record, I do like the Polyansky recording a lot as well.


----------



## Philidor

Now again Mahler.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado










The first recording in this little transversal to reach Bernstein's recording for CBS. Abbado is maybe the one who unfolds the shadow world of the middle movements in a more detailed way, while Bernstein is the one marching forward without taking prisoners. - Everything imho, as always.


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonin Dvorak*
_Sonatina In G For Violin & Piano, Op. 100
Four Romantic Pieces, Op. 75_
[Rec. 1983]

*Bedrich Smetana*
_From My Homeland, T. 128_
[Rec. 1983]








_Violin:_ Itzhak Perlman
_Piano:_ Samuel Sanders


----------



## haziz

* Tavener: The Protecting Veil*
_
Steven Isserlis (cello)
London Symphony Orchestra
Gennady Rozhdestvensky_
Recorded: 1991-05-29
Recording Venue: 28 & 29 May 1991, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Kiki

Antonio Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni 
Marco Fiorini / I Musici / 2021 (Decca)

Silky and elegant, but that is probably expected of this ensemble, as in all their previous recordings although now in their I don't know what generation.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven 7th and 8th Symphonies from two different cycles......

Norrington and the SWR SO.

Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## realdealblues

*Antonin Dvorak*
_String Quartet #12 In F, Op. 96 "American"_
[Rec. 1968]







_Ensemble:_ Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lully, Te Deum, Miserere*

Muisc from the French Baroque is always fun to hear, even when it tends to overstay its welcome (parts of the Te Deum). The Miserere was a favorite of the Sun King, so I won't argue with someone like that, and it really is top notch.


----------



## haziz

* Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 58*
_
Antje Weithaas (violin)
NDR Radiophilharmonie
Hermann Bäumer_
Recorded: 24-27 February 2015
Recording Venue: Großer Sendesaal, NDR, Hannover, Germany


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works (non-vocal) part five for the rest of today, possibly concluding sometime tomorrow morning.

Bassoon Concerto in B-flat K191/186e (1774):










Symphony ['no.51'] in D K121/207a - partly from the overture to the opera _La finta giardiniera_ K196 (bet. 1774-75):
Symphony ['no.52'] in C K102/213c - partly from the overture to the opera _Il re pastore_ K208 (1775):










Violin Concerto no.2 in D K211 (1775):
Violin Concerto no.3 in G K216 (1775):
Violin Concerto no.4 in D K218 (1775):
Violin Concerto no.5 [_Türkisch_] in A K219 (1775):










Piano Concerto no.6 in B-flat K238 (1776):








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
String Quartet No. 2
The Nash Ensemble*










I agree with Knorf's high praise for this work. It's splendid. I haven't heard it in quite some time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

I didn't realize until last week how many recordings of LVB's 3rd concerto I have squirreled away. This one is with Claudio Arrau from 1947.


----------



## Bkeske

Back to music. My cherished vintage amplifier 'blew-up' on me last week, so had to get an emergency amp in until something more permanent is chosen.

Chausson - Trio Pour Piano, Violon Et Violoncelle, Op. 3 / Pièce Pour Violoncelle Et Piano, Op. 39. Jean-Claude Pennetier, piano / Régis Pasquier, violin / Roland Pidoux, cello. Harmonia Mundi 1984 French release


----------



## Helgi

*Berg: Lyric Suite and String Quartet Op. 3*
LaSalle Quartet

I'm growing up, aren't I?


----------



## Bkeske

Michael Tilson Thomas conducts Debussy - Images Pour Orchestre & Prélude À "L'Après-midi D'un Faune". Boston Symphony Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon 1971 German release


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: String Trios in G major, D major, and C minor, Op. 9 Nos. 1-3
Grumiaux Trio


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
On Wenlock Edge
John Mark Ainsley, tenor
The Nash Ensemble*


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Respighi - The Pines Of Rome & The Fountains Of Rome. Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra. Mercury Living Presence 1963


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg*: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Leipziger Streichquartett

In another thread, someone was slagging Schönberg's string quartets, but I think they're great, and that made me want to listen to one. I chose the Fourth, a fantastic masterwork.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Finzi
Nocture (New Year Music), Op. 7
LPO
Boult*


----------



## Bkeske

György Lehel conducts Bartók - Zene Húros Hangszerekre Ütökre És Celestára (Music For Strings, Percussion And Celesta) & A Csodálatos Mandarin - Koncert-Szvit (The Miraculous Mandarin - Concert Suite). Budapest Symphony Orchestra. Hungaroton 1967 Hungarian release


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major "Emperor", op. 73

Rudolf Serkin, piano
New York Philharmonic
Bruno Walter

Recording: New York City, Liederkranz Hall, December 22, 1941*

This is a warm and beautiful performance that I thoroughly enjoyed. This has never been my favorite of the Beethoven piano concerti, but this is the kind of recording that makes me second guess that opinion!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Flos Campi
Nobuko Imai, viola
Corydon Singers
English Chamber Orchestra
Best*

From this set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Five Mystical Songs
Sir Thomas Allen, baritone
Corydon Singers
English Chamber Orchestra
Best*

From this set -










A work that's certainly in my 'Top 5' favorite RVW works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
A Pastoral Symphony
LSO
Thomson*

From this set -










As far as digital cycles go, Thomson, for me, is the one to beat. Sumptuous Chandos sound with Thomson's always involving conducting makes this a desert island cycle. As for overall cycles, Thomson would be my third choice with Previn on RCA in first place and Boult on EMI in second place.


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert - Staatskapelle Dresden, Herbert Blomstedt - Sinfonie nr. 3 Sinfonie nr. 4 Die Tragische


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Philidor

The last one.

*Orlando di Lasso: "Domine exaudi orationem meam"*
Psalm 142 [143], 7th penitential psalm, from _Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales_ (1584)

The Hilliard Ensemble
Kees Boeke Consort


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Songs and Waltzes (Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Sanderling, Sergei Leiferkus, DG)

A collection of relative rarities. Four Verses of of Captain Lebyadkin op.146, Satires (Pictures Of The Past), Op. 109, and Five Romances On Words From "Krokodil" Magazine, Op.121 - but all three in the quite effective orchestration by Boris Tishchenko.The album closes with Eight Waltzes From Film Music, orchestrated by Leonid Desyatnikov.


----------



## Art Rock

Stanislaw Skrowaczewski: Symphony, Music at Night, Fantasy for Flute and Orchestra (Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski, Roswitha Staege, Oehms)

Stanislaw Skrowaczewski (1923 - 2017) was a Polish-American classical conductor and composer. As a conductor he is justly famous for his Bruckner cycle (which I have) and other recordings, but probably less well known as a composer. This CD offers a chance to remedy that. Music at Night (1949, revised 1977) is an atmospheric piece well worth hearing. The Fantasy for Flute and Orchestra "Il Piffero della Notte" from 2007 is a very effective (and pretty good) flute concerto in all but name. Finally, we have his impressive symphony from 2003, subtitled "In Memory of Ken Dayton" (an American philanthropist and business man).


----------



## HerbertNorman

Paul Hindemith - 5th String Quartet (1923) - Amar Quartet - Naxos


----------



## OCEANE

realdealblues said:


> *Antonin Dvorak*
> _String Quartet #12 In F, Op. 96 "American"_
> [Rec. 1968]
> View attachment 164891
> 
> _Ensemble:_ Quartetto Italiano


I guess you already have their Beethoven Quartet which to many listeners set a standard performance.


----------



## Art Rock

Isaac Schwartz: Yellow Stars (National Philharmonic Of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov, Capriccio)

Isaac Iosifovich Schwartz (1923 - 2009), also known as Isaak Shvarts, was a Soviet composer, born in the Ukraine, who specialized in movie soundtracks. I played this CD end 2021 for the first time as part of my playing/cataloguing effort, and made the note: "wonderful! need to play again soon!" Today is "soon". Yellow Stars (1993) is a concerto for orchestra in seven movements (sometimes called a symphony as in the Wikipedia article), composed in memory of the Holocaust victims. The bittersweet work is inspired by Jewish music, including Klezmer. It is indeed wonderful - actually, it's been quite a while since I have been so impressed by a work that is (relatively) new to me. Note: play again soon!


----------



## OCEANE

Bruckner by Sergiu Celibidache & Munich Philharmonic may be not a preference to many listeners but it works to me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works (non-vocal) part six for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Concerto no.8 [_Lützow_] in C K246 (1776):
Piano Concerto no.9 in E-flat K271 (1777):








***

(*** same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

_March_ in D for orchestra K249 (1776):
_Serenade_ no.7 [_Haffner_] in D for orchestra K250/248b (1776):










_Adagio_ in E for violin and orchestra K261 (1776):
_Rondo_ no.1 in B-flat violin and orchestra K269/261a (bet. 1775-77):










Oboe Concerto in C K314/285d (1777):


----------



## Philidor

The next lovely lunch break music came from the states.

*Elliott Carter: String Quartet No. 3 (1971)*

Pacifica Quartet










Pacifica ... nice ... sounds like "pacem facere" ...


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: Clarinet Quintet, String Quartet No. 13, String Quintet No. 2 (Delme Quartet, Thea King, Christopher van Kampen, Hyperion)

Continuing the journey through Simpson's chamber music. My favourite chamber music line-up after the string quartet is the clarinet quintet. Simpson's only 'traditional' clarinet quintet (clarinet and string quartet) from 1968 does not reach the dazzling heights of Brahms and Mozart, but I'd put it at the level just below that, with the likes of Weber, Reger, Bliss and Fuchs. String Quartet No. 13 (1989) is a relatively short energetic piece, very impressive. The String Quintet No. 2 (1995) was Simpson's final work, conceived in a time full of pain after his stroke in 1991 - a condition that's probably responsible for its bleakness.


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss*: _Don Juan_, Op. 20 and _Ein Heldenleben_, Op. 40
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

These are truly stunning performances!


----------



## Manxfeeder

OCEANE said:


> Bruckner by Sergiu Celibidache & Munich Philharmonic may be not a preference to many listeners but it works to me.


Personally, I think anyone serious about Brucker should at least hear Celibidache's 4th.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*

Following Neo Romanza's recommendation, I'm skipping my usual go-to Previn cycle and dipping into the Thomson cycle. I've been neglecting it.


----------



## EvaBaron

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 164909
> 
> 
> Bruckner by Sergiu Celibidache & Munich Philharmonic may be not a preference to many listeners but it works to me.


This might be really weird but I found a clip on YouTube of celibidache conducting the coda of the finale of bruckner's 4th symphony. His coda is really something special. I just have a question, does his slow tempi only work in the coda or also in the rest of the symphony?


----------



## Vasks

_I think the word "sprawling" was invented because of this symphony _


----------



## Philidor

Manxfeeder said:


> Personally, I think anyone serious about Brucker should at least hear Celibidache's 4th.


Agreed. (You mean the Munich recording at EMI, don't you?) Followed by #8 and #9.

The recordings in Stuttgart are not bad either, in particular #7 and - my favourite among lots of Bruckner 8 - #8.

The recording of #4 with the Swedish RSO was something like an insider's tip in earlier times, whatever this means in times of internet.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Agreed. And his (Munich) 6th is one of the greatest recordings of that symphony.


----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: Double violin concerto, Double piano concertino, Nocturnal amusement (Thessaloniki State Symphony Orchestra, Various soloists, Vassilis Christopoulos, BIS)

More concertante works by Skalkottas. The concerto for two violins and orchestra from 1945 was left unorchestrated, Georgios Dmertzis prepared the orchestral version that was recorded here - a pretty impressive piece. The concertino for two pianos and orchestra is a relatively early work from 1935, with a beautiful slow middle movement. Nocturnal amusement is a nice encore, a three minutes piece for xylophone and orchestra completed in the last year of his life.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 4 in F minor
LSO
Thomson*

From this set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5*
> 
> Following Neo Romanza's recommendation, I'm skipping my usual go-to Previn cycle and dipping into the Thomson cycle. I've been neglecting it.


An excellent choice.  Thomson's RVW seems to be underrated and I find this to be a shame. I bought this set long ago (probably around late 2008) and along Boult (EMI) and Previn, it's been my go-to cycle for these symphonies.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> Personally, I think anyone serious about Brucker should at least hear Celibidache's 4th.





Philidor said:


> Agreed.





Enthusiast said:


> ^ Agreed. And his (Munich) 6th is one of the greatest recordings of that symphony.


Strong disagreement on all counts. I'm as serious as any listener can possibly be about Bruckner, and I find Celibidache's wallowing indulgences disgraceful and embarrassing.

YMMV.

That said, I do find the Munich Sixth marginally listenable, and have kept it my collection. However, there are at least half a dozen others I prefer over it.


----------



## Art Rock

Tan Dun: Ghost opera (Kronos Quartet, Wu Man, Nonesuch)

Leaping to the T for a moment. Tan Dun (1957) is a Chinese-born American composer and conductor. Ghost Opera (1994) is a composition for String Quartet and Pipa, with water, stones, paper and metal sounds, foreshadowing some of his more controversial concertos. Voices are provided by pipa (Chinese lute) player Wu Man (soprano) as well as members of the Kronos.Quartet. This is an interesting mix of Chinese sounds and Western Avant Garde.


----------



## Philidor

Knorf said:


> Strong disagreement on all counts. I'm as serious as any listener can possibly be about Bruckner, and I find Celibidache's wallowing indulgences disgraceful and embarrassing.
> 
> YMMV.
> 
> That said, I do find the Munich Sixth marginally listenable, and have kept it my collection. However, there are at least half a dozen others I prefer over it.


Did you listen to the Stuttgart recordings? Far less idiosyncratic than the Munich ones.


----------



## Knorf

Philidor said:


> Did you listen to the Stuttgart recordings? Far less idiosyncratic than the Munich ones.


This is true.

But for me, they remain inessential Bruckner recordings. And, no, I don't think that makes me less "serious" about Bruckner.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 7 in E major
SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sergiu Celibidache

Just making sure I still agree with myself.

Honestly, I find this ridiculous. William Shatner's acting is less mannered.

Having said that, the last two movements are pretty normal.

_De gustibus non est disputandum_.

ETA: But I will concede I like this much better than the EMI Munich recording, which I admit I do still have on my shelf as well (it was a gift. I'm loathe to get rid of gifts...)


----------



## Philidor

Knorf said:


> This is true.
> 
> But for me, they remain inessential Bruckner recordings. And, no, I don't think that makes me less "serious" about Bruckner.


I don't regard you as "unserious" Bruckerian just because you have other favourites ...  ... just No. 8 in Stuttgart is (for me) superior to >30 recordings I listened to in 2020/21 ... only Wand/Lübeck live August 1987 being almost on par. With Furtwängler 1944 and Boulez as "something else"-recordings.


----------



## Knorf

Philidor said:


> I don't regard you as "unserious" Bruckerian just because you have other favourites ...  ... just No. 8 in Stuttgart is (for me) superior to >30 recordings I listened to in 2020/21 ... only Wand/Lübeck live August 1987 being almost on par. With Furtwängler 1944 and Boulez as "something else"-recordings.


We all like different stuff, and that's ok!

I'll give that Eighth another go sometime.


----------



## Philidor

Knorf said:


> We all like different stuff, and that's ok!


:cheers:
Just imagine we all would desire the same life partner ...


----------



## Knorf

Philidor said:


> :cheers:
> Just imagine we all would desire the same life partner ...




The world would have been annihilated by warfare.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 7 in E major
> SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sergiu Celibidache
> 
> Just making sure I still agree with myself.
> 
> Honestly, I find this ridiculous. William Shatner's acting is less mannered.
> 
> Having said that, the last two movements are pretty normal.
> 
> _De gustibus non est disputandum_.
> 
> ETA: But I will concede I like this much better than the EMI Munich recording, which I admit I do still have on my shelf as well (it was a gift. I'm loathe to get rid of gifts...)


I generally like Celibidache's way with Bruckner, but his Sony recordings (Japan-only releases) have become my go-to performances if I want to listen to his Bruckner.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pettersson
Symphony No. 8
Berlin RSO
Sanderling*


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
L'Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Klaus Mäkelä

(I only listened to selected parts of the Celibidache Bruckner 7 with Stuttgart, just to confirm it sounds the way I remember. It does. I did listen to the entire first and last movements, though.)

This youngster, Klaus Mäkelä, is only 26 but has a new complete Sibelius symphony cycle coming out on Decca. As wary as I am of media-manufactured "Wunderkinder," I admit I'm pretty curious about this. So here we go. Mäkelä conducts Sibelius.

And...it's really good!

Huh.

For me, it favorably reminds of the strength of Okko Kamu's Sibelius, which he first recorded at a similarly young age, with Helsinki and Berlin. Direct, well considered, no hocus pocus.

So, is Klaus Mäkelä the "real deal"? Judge for yourself. He might be!


----------



## Red Terror

I am ever amazed at the otherworldly beauty of Schoenberg's choral works. Say what you will about the man's more "difficult" works but one cannot deny his place in the pantheon of truly great composers.


----------



## cougarjuno

A really wonderful disc with great sound of Grieg music with Barbara Bonney singing Solveig's Song


----------



## Art Rock

Ādolfs Skulte: Symphonies No. 5 and 9 (Latvian National Symphony Orchestra, Aleksandrs Vijumanis, SKANI)

Ādolfs Skulte (1909 - 2000) was a Ukraine-born Latvian composer. These two three-movements symphonies from 1974 and 1987 (the 9th being his last) are on my only CD of this composer, who is not exactly a household name. The fifth is a dramatic symphony, that managed to capture my attention throughout its length of about 33 minutes. The ninth is a tad less interesting (though still fine), but has a beautiful 'Largamente con delote' middle movement. If the other seven symphonies are on a similar level, it is long overdue that enterprising companies like Naxos or CPO should go for the complete cycle.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works (non-vocal) part seven for scattered throughout the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

Flute Concerto no.1 in G K313/285c (1778):
Flute Concerto No.2 in D, arr. of Oboe Concerto in C K314/285d (1778):
Concerto in C for flute and harp K299/297c (1788):










Symphony no.31 [_Paris_] in D K297/300a (1778):
Alternative _Andante_ movement for Symphony no.31 (1778):
Symphony no.32 in G K318 (1779):










_March_ no.1 in D for orchestra K335/320a (1779):
_Serenade_ no.9 [_Posthorn_] in D for orchestra K320 (1779):
_March_ no.2 in D for orchestra K335/320a (1779):


----------



## Kiki

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonies No. 4 & No. 7
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam / Carlos Kleiber / 1983 Live (Philips)

Meticulously prepared spontaneity.


----------



## Philidor

Again KV 589.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat major KV 589 ("2nd Prussian Quartet")*

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Aaron Cassidy - The Crutch of Memory
Elision ensemble


----------



## Philidor

Next op. 67.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet B-flat major op. 67*

Emerson String Quartet










Nice. Lean sound. Much less nervous than some of their Beethoven recordings.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Philidor

Late Reger.

*Max Reger: Clarinet Quintet A-major op. 146*

Sabine Meyer, clarinet
Vienna String Sextet


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
Concerto Grosso No. 3
Tale Olsson (violin), Patrik Swedrup (violin)
Stockholm Chamber Orchestra
Lev Markiz*


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert - Symphony No. 4, Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde - Rössel-Majdan, Kmentt, Kubelik


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Sonata No. 6, Op. 62*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> I'm as serious as any listener can possibly be about Bruckner, and I find Celibidache's wallowing indulgences disgraceful and embarrassing.


Just as a final comment on this particular subject, as to my statement that anyone serious about Bruckner should at least hear his recording of the 4th, what I meant was, that recording should be heard and submitted for personal examination by serious Brucknerians, not that it should be liked. It is a revelation for some and a revulsion for others. But at least you will have had the encounter, and you will be prepared for an answer when the question inevitably comes up. :tiphat:


----------



## Philidor

Great piano playing.

*Franz Liszt

Années de pèlerinage - Première année: Suisse
Sonata B minor*

Michael Korstick, piano (Steinway D)










To my mind, a close-to-perfect balance between energy/power and lyricism.


----------



## senza sordino

Martinů Symphonies 3 and 4. I am unfamiliar with these works. They're very enjoyable and interesting. I've had this CD for a couple of years now, I really must listen more often to these pieces.


----------



## Merl

This week, for the weekly quartet, it's Mozart's K589. I've been listening to numerous versions of the quartet (mostly very good or better) and I tried this one today expecting the Tokyo's customary elan. Whilst the playing is technically fine there's too little joy in this reading and I found it rather dull. Shame.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Ernst von Dohnányi - first and second string quartets - Rondo Quartet - Streaming


----------



## vincula

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## HerbertNorman

Now , let's listen to the weekly quartet again , Mozart's Prussian String Quartet no. 22 K589 , played by the Jerusalem Quartet - Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tippett
Fantasia on a theme by Handel
Steven Osborne, piano
BBC Scottish SO
Brabbins*










I absolutely adore this work, which is, essentially, a sinfonia concertante. The vigorous, rhythmic scoring also gives the music a drive that is unmistakably Tippettian. There are also some wonderful lyrical solo writing, especially in the short cadenza.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works (non-vocal) part eight for the rest of today.

_Sinfonia Concertante_ for violin, viola and orchestra in E-flat K384/320d (1779):










Symphony no.33 in B-flat K319 (1779):
Symphony no.34 in C K338 (1780):










_Rondo_ no.2 in C for violin and orchestra K373 (1781):










_Allegro_ and _Rondeau_ movements in E-flat for horn and orchestra ['Horn Concerto no.0'] Anh.97/370b and K371 (1781):










_Serenade_ no.10 [_Gran Partita_] in B-flat for twelve winds and double bass (or contrabassoon) K361/370a (c. 1781):


----------



## Borderless

*Respighi: 6 Pieces for Piano*


----------



## Red Terror

*Ben Johnston - [2015] Ruminations: Settings of Rumi & Billie Holiday*


----------



## jim prideaux

Mozart-Piano Concertos 18 and 20.

Richard Goode and the Orpheus Chamber Orch.


----------



## Neo Romanza

A mini Tippett-a-thon and all late works, too:

*The Rose Lake
LSO
Davis










String Quartet No. 5
Heath Quartet










Byzantium
Faye Robinson, soprano
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Solti*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Bkeske

This is quite a wonderful LP package for a single release.

Claude Debussy :

* Sonata In D Minor For Cello And Piano - Maurice Gendron, cello / Jean Françaix, piano
* Sonata For Flute, Viola And Harp - Roger Bourdin, flute / Colette Lequien, Viola / Annie Challan, harp
* Sonata In G Minor For Violin And Piano - Arthur Grumiaux, violin / István Hajdú, piano
* Syrinx (For Unaccompanied Flute) - Roger Bourdin, flute

Philips, Connaissance Des Arts French release 1967


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> Just as a final comment on this particular subject, as to my statement that anyone serious about Bruckner should at least hear his recording of the 4th, what I meant was, that recording should be heard and submitted for personal examination by serious Brucknerians, not that it should be liked. It is a revelation for some and a revulsion for others. But at least you will have had the encounter, and you will be prepared for an answer when the question inevitably comes up. :tiphat:


Fair enough! :tiphat:

But I still disagree that it is in fact any way necessary, that there's a "should" involving it.


----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilych Tchaikovsky*: _Variations on a Rococo Theme_, Op. 33
Mischa Maisky, 'cello
Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Paavo Järvi

I'm still not overly fond of this piece, but I'm performing it soon, so... (On the bassoon 1 part.)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bkeske

Janáček Quartet : César Franck - Quintet In F Minor For Piano And String Quartet. Eva Bernáthová , piano. Arita Records, unknown release, originally 1962


----------



## Joe B

Harry Christophers leading The Sixteen and Britten Sinfonia in Sir James MacMillan's "The Sun Danced" and "Symphony No. 5":


----------



## Bkeske

Martinů : 'Flötenkammermusik' - Sonate Für Flöte Und Klavier / Madrigalsonate Für Flöte, Violine Und Klavier: Poco Allegro / Madrigalsonate (Forts. V. Seite 1): Moderato / Sonate Für Flöte, Violine Und Klavier. Alexandre Magnin, flute / Ralf Gothóni, piano / Philipp Naegele, violin. Da Camera Magna 1977, German release


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Pyotr Ilych Tchaikovsky*: _Variations on a Rococo Theme_, Op. 33
> Mischa Maisky, 'cello
> Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Paavo Järvi
> 
> I'm still not overly fond of this piece, but I'm performing it soon, so... (On the bassoon 1 part.)


Don't worry, I never cared for it either and I do rather like much of Tchaikovsky's music.


----------



## Dimace

This one is rare and VERY historical recording. We are speaking for the LAST (before his death) *Wilhelm's live convert in Ossiach* in 1969. There he performed only German / Austrian composers like Beethoven (he is really a great expert) Schumann, Schubert, etc. The Japs were there and made this wonderful 2XLP recording, which comes in a luxurious box with awesome documentation for the music and the performer.


----------



## Bkeske

Taneyev Quartet : Taneyev - String Quartet No. 9 for two Violins, Viola, and Cello. Мелодия 1979 U.S.S.R. release


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pettersson
Symphony Nos. 7 & 11
Norrköping SO
Segerstam*










It's too bad Segerstam didn't finish recording all of Pettersson's symphonies as I'm sure his would be the reference cycle if he did. I do love the CPO cycle, though. I can't say I've been impressed with the newer Lindberg performances. They're missing something and I can't quite figure out what exactly.


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 4 .... on:
Schubert* / Riccardo Muti, Wiener Philharmoniker - The Complete Symphonies
EMI Classics - 7243 5 74808 2 6,


----------



## jim prideaux

Uchida and Sanderling performing Beethoven 5th Piano Concerto.

( sorry, missed the orchestra....BRSO)

I have noticed a number of posts where fellow 'TC'ers' have expressed some reservations about the 5th PC ( often when compared to the 4th) I personally have found these comments reassuring as although the 5th appears to be the more frequently 'celebrated' I would always choose the 4th ( or indeed the 3rd) if 'pushed'. Tjis performance has not changed my opinion but it is really really impressive and the recording itself seems to highlight some of the more nuanced/subtle aspects of the pianism in the outer movements.

Will be listening to my recently acquired Lewis/Belohlavek BBC SO recording of the 5th.....


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 8 Orchestral Works (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

CD5:Three Pieces for Orchestra Op.96, Suite mignonne Op.98a, Suite champêtre Op.98b, Suite caractéristique Op.100, Suite for violin and string orchestra, and three short pieces. This is late Sibelius (1920-1929), not the best works from this period, but well worth hearing.


----------



## Philidor

The final one for this year.

*Orlando di Lasso: "Domine exaudi orationem meam"*
Psalm 142 [143], 7th penitential psalm, from _Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales_ (1584)

Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe










Although the homogeneous sound of the Hilliard Ensemble, singing mostly one voice to a part, is just stunning imho, I prefer the beguiling and silky sound of the Collegium Vocale Gent.


----------



## Art Rock

Thomas Sleeper: Concertos for Violin, Alto saxophone, Trombone, Cello (Brno Philharmonic, Thomas Sleeper, Zoe Zeniodi, various soloists, Albany)

Thomas Sleeper (1956) is an American composer and conductor. This is the only CD of his works in my collection. The Violin Concerto No. 1 'Hypnagogia' (2012) is an impressive work, sounding completely modern and yet fitting in the long line of concertos for this instrument. With the Concerto for Alto Saxophone and Orchestra (2010) we head into my favourite "Unusual concertos" terrain. There's sufficient variety in this work to keep it interesting throughout. Translucence for trombone and orchestra (2009) is the only concertante work here that was not named as a concerto by the composer - but I would regard it as such given its length and structure. And it is one of the better ones for this instrument imo. The last one on the CD is the Cello Concerto (2008). Another interesting piece. This was a very rewarding re-connection with the works of this composer.


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 for chamber ensemble (Gidon Kremer et al, DG)

The CD kicks off with a 5 minutes Schnittke composition "Prelude In Memoriam Shostakovich" for violin and tape, but the main course is Shosty's enigmatic 15th in a transcription for a six players' chamber ensemble (violin, cello, piano and celeste, and three percussionists) by Viktor Derevianko. Perhaps surprisingly, it does work to a very large extent.


----------



## OCEANE

Picked this work specially for a sad news today.......


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works (non-vocal) part nine either side of another trip to the opticians.

_Rondo_ no.1 in D for piano and orchestra K382 (1782):
Piano Concerto no.11 in F K413/387a (bet. 1782-83):
Piano Concerto no.12 in A K414/385p (1782):
Piano Concerto no.13 in C K415.387b (bet. 1782-83):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

Horn Concerto no. 2 in E-flat K417 (1783):










Symphony no.35 [_Haffner_] in D K385 (1782):
_Minuet_ movement in C for orchestra K409/383f (1782):
Symphony no.36 [_Linz_] in C K425 (1783):
_Adagio maestoso_ movement in G K444/425a - introduction to Symphony no.25 by Michael Haydn (previously misattributed to Mozart as Symphony no.37 in G) (1783 or 1784):


----------



## Philidor

Today's music for lunch break was quite short:

*Alfred Schnittke: Canon in Memory of Igor Stravinsky (1971)*

Kronos Quartet


----------



## Marinera

*Il Canzoniere. La Poesia de Francesco Petrarca Nel Seicento*

Ensemble la Fenice, Jean Tubéry

The Heritage of Monteverdi, disk 6


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: String Quartets No. 14 and 15, Quintet for Clarinet, Bass clarinet and String Trio (RTÉ Vanbrugh Quartet, Joy Farrall, Fiona Cross, Hyperion)

The last of the Simpson string quartets CD's, and almost the last of the Simpson CD's in my collection. The 14th string quartet (1991) reminds me in some ways of Shostakovich for some reason in the first two movements, which are followed by a heavenly Andante and a boisterous Finale. It is another strong candidate for the "best Simpson quartet" in my book - perhaps even the strongest. The turbulent final quartet (1991) closes off the cycle in style. Sandwiched between these two we have the Quintet for Clarinet, Bass clarinet and String Trio (1981), a rather rare combination (although the original idea to couple the clarinets with three double basses was even more rare...), but quite effective. A fantastic CD.


----------



## Itullian

Middle quartets


----------



## Marinera

The Filippo Dalla Casa Collection.

Pablo Zapico - archlute, Daniel Zapico - theorbo


----------



## haziz




----------



## SanAntone

*Ferde Grofé | Grand Canyon Suite*










I was disappointed to see this work garnering so many votes in the "Game of Nations and Regions (Edition United States)". After listening to the first five minutes of it, I am even more disappointed.


----------



## haziz

SanAntone said:


> *Ferde Grofé | Grand Canyon Suite*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was disappointed to see this work garnering so many votes in the "Game of Nations and Regions (Edition United States)". After listening to the first five minutes of it, I am even more disappointed.


Just wondering, who in the current round you would rank ahead of either Grofe or Gershwin in the current round of the game?

Also are you refering to Grofe or Gershwin, or both in your comment?


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Adams
Harmonielehre
San Francisco SO
MTT*










Thinking of MTT and his current health situation. It's such horrible news, but this man has given us so much including this spectacular reading of Adams' _Harmonielehre_.


----------



## Helgi

Exploring MacMillan outside of the choral work:










*MacMillan: Violin Concerto & Symphony No. 4*
BBC Scottish SO, Donald Runnicles, Vadim Repin


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
_
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Manfred Honeck_
Recorded: 5-7 December 2014
Recording Venue: Live recording, Heinz Hall for the Performing Arts, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, United States


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ives
Dedication
Gidon Kremer, violin
Münchner Philharmoniker
Roman Kofman*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lyatoshynsky, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Of the millions of recordings of Beethoven's 4th I have stacked up, Walter's is one of them that's at the top of the heap.


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 1 in D Major, "Titan"_
[Rec. 1982]







_Conductor:_ Zubin Mehta
_Orchestra:_ New York Philharmonic


----------



## Philidor

Again KV 589.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat major KV 589 ("2nd Prussian Quartet")*

Quartetto Italiano










Nice old-style recording. (Yes, I know, that there is no uniform "old style". Furtwängler did it in another way than Toscanini, and Klemperer, Walter, de Sabata e tutti quanti ... but let's assume for a moment that there are some common aspects ... much legato, crescendo and decrescendo as means of structure, emphasizing the homogeneous aspects of a movement, ...) Sometimes I like it like this.

For me, the best recording so far - together with Amadeus 1953. Looking forward to listening to the ABQ (Teldec), Hagen, Klenke and more modern recordings.


----------



## Philidor

A little more chamber music.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet B-flat major op. 67*

Orlando Quartet

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet*

The Medici String Quartet
Simon Rowland-Jones. viola

















With Brahms/Orlando, I first thought, that it was quite slow. However, by and by, I had the impression that it was quite comfortable, "gemuetlich", what is maybe not totally wrong with Brahms. - Far away from modern "I can play that faster, louder, in a more detailed way, more fiercely, whatever".


----------



## Red Terror

Fartein Valen - [2000] The Eternal

Valen was one of Norway's finest composers-and also its first modernist. This is bleak, monochromatic music, much like the west-coast of Norway (in winter) where he resided. Nevertheless, it is music of the highest caliber; exceedingly interesting and imaginative. Highly recommended for those whose glass is half-empty.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Paul Hindemith - first and second string quartet - Danish Quartet - CPO


----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: Chamber concertos (Various artists, BIS)

BIS calls this CD "Chamber concertos", which does not quite cover the contents. The CD kicks off with the concerto for two violins (and piano), the original not yet orchestrated version (I played the same work yesterday, but then orchestrated by Georgios Dmertzis - a version I actually prefer). Then there's a very short Quartet for Oboe, Trumpet, Bassoon and Piano, a decent Concertino for Oboe and Piano, a one movement very short Concertino for Trumpet and Piano, an even shorter Tango and Fox-trot for Oboe, Trumpet, Bassoon and Piano, and finally something more worthwhile, a Sonata Concertante for Bassoon and Piano. It's all a bit too much odds and ends to my taste. Of the seven Skalkottas CD's I have (re)played so far in recent weeks, this is the one I like least.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## ansfelden

Camille Saint-Saens, piano concertos 1-3, Pascal Rogé / Charles Dutoit with Philharmonia / Royal and London PO

all time favs.


----------



## Merl

A very lyrical recording of Mozart's K589 from the Hagen. Admirable sound, intonation and ensemble in this very beautiful recording.


----------



## jim prideaux

Beethoven-4th and 7th Symphonies.

Blunier and the Beethoven Orchestra Bonn.

Although Manxfeeder's earlier post has reminded me that I should return to the Walter 4th very soon.


----------



## Philidor

Next Mahler #7.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

New York Phlharmonic
Leonard Bernstein
1985










No contender for Bernstein's CBS recording to my mind. The first movement has more intensity, but in the inner movements I felt a lack of coherence. Waht is really great is the coda of the finale - bigger than life, as sometimes with Lennie. It was worth listening the 82 minutes in order to get this coda ...


----------



## SanAntone

*John Zorn | Femina*










Jennifer Choi - violin
Sylvie Courvoisier - piano
Carol Emanuel - harp
Okkyung Lee - cello
Ikue Mori - electronics
Shayna Dunkelman - percussion
Laurie Anderson - narration



> Allmusic said "The music is among Zorn's most immediately engaging. It still consists of the juxtaposition of brief, sometimes jarringly disjunct musical ideas that has been a characteristic of much of his work, but while there are still some grindingly dissonant sections, the tone is predominantly lyrical... Femina is an album that reveals yet another facet of the composer's multifarious creative personality and is one that could attract new listeners to his work. Highly recommended"


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works (non-vocal) part ten for the rest of today - a leisurely wallow in the first batch of W.A.M.'s twelve masterly 'Vienna' piano concertos from 1784-86.

Piano Concerto no.14 in E-flat K449 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.15 in B-flat K450 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.16 in D K451 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.17 K453 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.18 in B-flat K456 (1784):
Piano Concerto no.19 in F K459 (1784):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Walton's symphonies, in this thrilling and sonically spectacular recording by Kirill Karabits/Bournemeouth SO on the Onyx label:









I've only listened to the 1st Symphony so far, but it's up there with Previn's classic recording imho.


----------



## marlow

Beethoven

Diabellis Vaiations

Brendel live May 2001 RFH


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz

* Beach, A: Piano Concerto, Op. 45*

_ Alan Feinberg (piano)
Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Kenneth Schermerhorn_
Recorded: 13-15 April 2002
Recording Venue: TPAC, Jackson Hall, Nashville, TN


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 01] Symphonies Nos. 1-3 *


----------



## Knorf

*Aaron Copland*: _Appalachian Spring_ (Suite for full orchestra)
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

There are numerous examples where I think received wisdom gets it wrong, sometimes really wrong. Here is one of them. This 1961 recording of _Appalachian Spring_ is frequently held up as a The Best[SUP]tm[/SUP] Recording, out of sheer Bernstein myth at this point, it seems to me. What we have is legend masquerading as fact.

The truth is, while the orchestra does play with a lot of spirit and enthusiasm, on the whole it sounds badly under rehearsed. There is ragged ensemble all over the place, many botched or near-botched entrances, and too many moments of rhythmic sketchiness: one so bad that it almost sounds like the orchestra was near trainwrecking, such that I'm thinking, "was this really your best take?" I guess it was. Intonation isn't great, either. For me, it is not comfortable listening.

This recording has been outdone at least a dozen times on record since. It turns it, you can have great style _and_ a polished, professional performance, with a bit of rehearsal.

Perhaps for some listeners, sloppy orchestral playing itself is somehow style, or "feeling." Not for me.

Fortunately, the other items on this disc are much better. If someone assigned an accolade of The Best[SUP]tm[/SUP] to this _El Salón Mexico_, also from 1961, or this _Billy The Kid_ from 1959, I won't argue. It baffles me that _Appalachian Spring_ is so far beneath those in objective elements of orchestral quality.

YMMV. As always.

ETA: if I'm honest, this _Rodeo_ isn't exactly great, either. Too much sloppy ensemble in the outer movements! The lovely style isn't sufficient to mitigate the problems, in my opinion. The inner movements are lovely, however.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Just what I needed to finish off a very long day (and been having quite a few of those these past weeks, and unfortunately this will be the case for the foreseeable future): Beethoven's 3rd played by the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra and conducted by Manfred Honeck, whose Beethoven is *not* pretty and that's why I love it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 3, B. 9, "The Bells of Zlonice"
Hussite Overture, Op. 67, B. 132
Staatskapelle Dresden
Suitner*










This is simply outstanding. Suitner's cycle of Dvořák, for me, is preferable over Kertész (I never really liked the sound of the LSO in his cycle) and Kubelik. I'd rate him with my other favorite cycle: Neumann (analog cycle) on Supraphon. I wish that Mackerras and Harnoncourt had done full cycles as they certainly would be in running for favorite cycles, too.


----------



## Bkeske

Vaughan Williams - String Quartet In G Minor. Aeolian String Quartet

Arnold Bax - Sonata No. 1 For Violin And Piano. Frank Merrick, piano & Henry Holst, violin

Revolution Records 1971 UK release


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantata _Schweigt stille, plaudert nicht_, BWV 211 "Coffee Cantata"
Carolyn Sampson (sop), Makoto Sakurada (ten), Stephan Schreckenberger (bass)
Bach Collegium Japan, Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vasks
Sala, Symphonic Elegy for Orchestra
Liepāja Symphony Orchestra
Atvars Lakstīgala*










Next:

*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 5 in D
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Rozhdestvensky*


----------



## Bkeske

The Cleveland Quartet : Samuel Barber - String Quartet, Op. 11 / Charles Ives - String Quartet No. 2 & Scherzo For String Quartet. RCA Red Seal 1976


----------



## tortkis

M. Mascitti: 6 Sonate da camera, Op. II - Fabrizio Cipriani (violin), Antonio Fantinuoli (cello) (cantus)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tippett
Symphony No. 3
Faye Robinson, soprano
Bournemouth SO
Hickox*

From this set -


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Antonín Dvořák

Symphonic Poems

The Water Goblin (Vodnik), Op. 107
The Noon Witch (Polednice), Op. 108
The Wild Dove (Holoubek), Op. 110

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Nikolaus Harnoncourt*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Schoenberg
Fünf Orchesterstücke, Op. 16
Berliner Philharmoniker
Levine*










One of my favorite works of all-time! Levine and the Berliners perform admirably well.


----------



## Philidor

Sempre Dowland ..

*John Dowland: Lachrimae or Seaven Teares*

The Parley of Instruments


----------



## Kiki

Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 
Sydney Symphony Orchestra / Vladimir Ashkenazy / 2009 Live (Exton)

Fast, even a bit rushed and unsettled, unlike Ashkenazy's earlier Cleveland recording, this Sydney recording plays the "happy" ending which I do not prefer, and I cannot help wondering he was trying to mold the whole performance around this ending.


----------



## Art Rock

Sergei Slonimsky: Symphony No. 11, Requiem (Unknown, Compozitor)

Sergei Slonimsky (1932-2020) was a Russian and Soviet composer, pianist and musicologist. He composed in an eclectic style, among others, 34 symphonies. The 11th is a work that I would described as very diluted Shostakovich. The Requiem is a bit more interesting. This was a cheap download from a long time ago, and came without any information about the performers.


----------



## Marinera

Rossini - Complete Overtures vol.1

Prague Sinfonia Orchestra, Christian Benda


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 8 Orchestral Works (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

CD6: Predominantly preliminary and alternative versions. Mildly interesting, mainly for the original version of the violin concerto, which has about 5 minutes more material. And that concludes another box. I'll probably mix things up with other Sibelius CD's before turning to box 9.


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23*

_ Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1963-04-07
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works (non-vocal) part eleven for late morning and early afternoon, either side of an hour or so in the (almost) Spring sunshine. Featuring the second instalment of the great 'Vienna' piano concertos from the mid-1780s, along with a lesser-known contemporaneous Masonic work which Mozart composed in memory of fellow apron wearers Duke Georg August of Mecklenburg-Strelitz (King George III of Great Britain's brother-in-law) and Count Franz Esterházy von Galántha.

Piano Concerto no.20 in D-minor K466 (1785):
Piano Concerto no.21 in C K467 (1785):
Piano Concerto no.22 in E-flat K482 (1785):
Piano Concerto no.23 in A K486 (1786):
Piano Concerto no.24 in C-minor K491 (1786):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

_Maurerische Trauermusik_ [_Masonic Funeral Music_] for orchestra K477/479a (1785):


----------



## Philidor

Musique concrète.

*Helmut Lachenmann: Gran Torso (String Quartet No. 1, 1071, rev. 1976/88)*

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## OCEANE

Having listened to Mahler for sometime, I now look for new recordings which often present new insights of the work. Lintu conducted No. 1 only so far (to my collection) and I look forward to his other recording of Mahler.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Dmitri Shostakovich - 7th Symphony "Leningrad" - Mariss Janssons - St. Petersburg Philharmonic - Box Set - EMI Classics 2006


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Erst Scherzo dann Andante


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> Schoenberg
> _Fünf Orchesterstücke, Op. 16_
> 
> One of my favorite works of all-time!


That is one of my all-time favorites also. I don't have Levine's recording, but I think Rattle does a great job.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
BSO
Davis*


----------



## Kiki

Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 
Orchestre national de France / Mstislav Rostropovich / 1986 (Erato)

An ultraslow, weighty and contemplative #7.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works (non-vocal) part twelve for the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

_Allegro_ movement (fragment) in E for horn and orchestra Anh.98a/494a (1786): 
Horn Concerto no.4 in E-flat K495 (1786):
Horn Concerto no.3 in E-flat K447 (bet. c. 1784-87):










_Serenade_ no.13 [_Eine kleine Nachtmusik_] in G for two violins, viola, cello and double bass, arr. for string orchestra K525 (1787):










Piano Concerto no.25 in C K503 (1786):
Piano Concerto no.26 [_Krönung (Coronation)_] in D K537 (1788):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

Symphony no.38 [_Prague_] in D K504 (1786):
Symphony no.39 in E-flat K543 (1788):


----------



## SONNET CLV

Though I'm happy to have the Roberto Gerhard four symphonies CDs on the label Auvidis/Montaigne (2 CD MO 782113), released 1999 with the Orquesta Sinfónica de Tenerife conducted by Víctor Pablo Pérez,









again and again (as I did this morning) I return to a Seraphim vinyl disc with the BBC Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Antal Dorati when I want to hear a truly splendid reading of the Symphony No. 1 in fantastically recorded stereo:









The 40 minute Symphony No. 1 on Seraphim S-60071 (released 1965) is a stunning work of "modern music" brilliantly recorded for spatial ambience and orchestral color --a great "demonstration disc". Dorati does well with nearly everything he waves his magic baton to, this Gerhard symphony being no exception _and_ perhaps one of the great recordings of all time. I totally enjoyed a morning listening session hearing this one again.


----------



## Helgi

*MacMillan: The Confession of Isobel Gowdie*
BBC Philharmonic, James MacMillan


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Philidor

Gen Italien.

*Franz Liszt: Années de pèlerinage - Deuxième année: Italie*

Michael Korstick, piano (Steinway D)










Wow. One of the best Dante sonatas I ever listened to.


----------



## senza sordino

Szymanowski Concert Overture, Violin Concerti #1 and 2. What a fantastic disk!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Clara Iannotta - Moult


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Honegger, Pacific 231, Rugby*


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: 24 Preludes op.34 in version for viola and piano by Auerbach
Lera Auerbach: Arcanum
(Kim Kashkashian, Lera Auerbach, ECM)

I have recently played a version of the 24 Preludes transcribed for violin and piano, but here we have them for viola and piano - and I'd say that works better, at least for me. Auerbach's viola sonata 'Arcanum' is an interesting choice for the coupling. Not a must-have CD, but pretty interesting (and it comes with a great cover as well).


----------



## Kiki

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 40 K.550

Glad that I convinced myself to sit down and listen to these recordings attentively.

Elegance vs Purposefulness vs idiosyncrasy.

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields / Neville Marriner / 1970 (Philips)









Les Musiciens du Louvre / Marc Minkowski / 2005 (Archiv)









Concentus Musicus Wien / Nikolaus Harnoncourt / 2013 (Sony)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 2*

The Leipzig Quartet plays this like I think it should sound, but sometime I need to pull out the Arditti set for comparison.


----------



## Philidor

Kiki said:


> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 40 K.550
> Glad that I convinced myself to sit down and listen to these recordings attentively.
> Elegance vs Purposefulness vs idiosyncrasy.


Do you know Minasi/Ensemble Resonanz?



Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 2*


Do you know where the man writing the poetry to it was born?


----------



## ando

*Bartok Complete Piano Music György Sándor *(2003, VoxBox)
Spotify Edition


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony nr. 9
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen - Paavo Järvi
Christiane Oelze, Petra Lang, Klaus Florian Vogt & Matthias Goerne
Deutscher Kammerchor

SACD


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 2*

This is well done. Just going from memory, this is more direct than the Leipzig Quartet, who give it a more Romantic feel.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Philidor said:


> Do you know where the man writing the poetry to it was born?


This sounds like a quizzical question. According to Wiki, Stefan George was born in the Budesheim in the Grand Duchy of Hesse, but I see when he was 5 he moved to Bingen. Is that where you are?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 2*

This is well done, though the vibrato took a while to adjust to.


----------



## Philidor

Manxfeeder said:


> This sounds like a quizzical question. According to Wiki, Stefan George was born in the Budesheim in the Grand Duchy of Hesse, but I see when he was 5 he moved to Bingen. Is that where you are?


The english Wiki is partially wrong. He was born in Büdesheim, correct, but not the Büdesheim that is today part of Bitburg-Prüm, but the Büdesheim, that is a suburb of Bingen, and yes, I am there. The school in Bingen is named after him.

[EDIT]I also like the Leipzig Quartet with Schönberg No. 2, besides LaSalle and Ardiiti I cherish the recording of the Petersen Quartet with Christine Schäfer. Anyway, great music.[/EDIT]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 1
*

I haven't heard Vanska's take on this in a long time. I'd forgotten how good it is.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Philidor said:


> The english Wiki is partially wrong. He was born in Büdesheim, correct, but not the Büdesheim that is today part of Bitburg-Prüm, but the Büdesheim, that is a suburb of Bingen, and yes, I am there. The school in Bingen is named after him.


Thanks for clearing that up. I didn't know that about Bingen. Now I have a frame of reference for where you are!


----------



## Helgi

Also, Bingen as in Hildegaard?

She a neighbuor of yours?


----------



## Philidor

Helgi said:


> Also, Bingen as in Hildegaard?
> She a neighbuor of yours?


Oh - you know Hildegard?
Neighbour in place - yes. In time ... you know ...


----------



## Helgi

Heh, my spelling is off tonight, Hildegaard must be her Danish aunt.

Anyway, current listening:










*Ligeti: Lux aeterna*
Cappella Amsterdam


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphonie nr. 8
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln - Markus Stenz

SACD


----------



## OCEANE

Edward Aldwell was renowned for his Bach interpretations and he recorded several albums. His Bach's French Suites is elegant without any rush pacing.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Dmitri Shostakovich- String Quartets 3 , 4 and 5 - Borodin Quartet


----------



## HerbertNorman

Manxfeeder said:


> *Sibelius, Symphony No. 1
> *
> 
> I haven't heard Vanska's take on this in a long time. I'd forgotten how good it is.
> 
> View attachment 165033


It's great , I had another go last weekend! Same feeling..


----------



## Chilham

Happy St. Patrick's Day.



















Field: Nocturnes

Stefan Irmer

I listened to both just to be sure, to be sure.


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5 B-dur Op. 100. Berlin Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon 1969 German release


----------



## Monsalvat

Karajan's three recordings of the Ravel orchestration of _Pictures at an Exhibition_. Not comparing them _too_ closely but just for broad, general impressions. Really cool to hear the Philharmonia Orchestra in 1955/1956 (including Dennis Brain) in stereo! There's a bit of tape hiss if I crank up the volume on this one, but not enough to bother me when listening normally, and this is really good stereo for the mid-'50s. The difference between the two later DGG recordings seems mostly to be in the sound itself, just like with Karajan's Beethoven and Brahms cycles those decades. A bit less aural impact with the 1986 recording than with the 1965 recording.


----------



## Bkeske

OK, this should be interesting…..

Die 12 Cellisten Der Berliner Philharmoniker : Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Nr. 1 (1930) / Xenakis - Windungen (1976) Für 12 Violoncellisten / Eder - Melodia - Ritmica, Op. 59 Nr. 1 (1972) Für 12 Violoncelli / Traditional - Gospel Train / Lennon & McCartney - Yesterday / Handy - St. Louis Blues. Telefunken 1978 German release


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*31 Days of Choral Music, Day 1*

Alright, let's try something. Every Lent/Easter time, I listen to mostly choral music, and I thought that trying to post on this thread once a day for a month until Easter would encourage me to explore some works I am unfamiliar with from all periods along with, of course, revisiting some perennial favorites. So without further ado:









*Stanford: Stabat Mater, Song to the Soul, The Resurrection*
The Bach Choir, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, David Hill, et al.

Why not an Irish composer for St. Patrick's Day? I have sung some of Stanford's shorter choral pieces in my choir, and I admire their effortless lyricism and text-painting. Yes, it is conservative straightforward music, but it is usually quite interesting. A fantastic selection of works on this disc, blending melancholy and ecstasy and performed beautifully.


----------



## 13hm13

Markevitch, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig - The Igor Markevitch Legacy, Vol. I
Tahra - TAH 281-282


----------



## Bkeske

Adrian Boult conducts Tchaikovsky - Suite No. 3 In G Major Opus. 55. Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire. London reissue 1967, originally 1956


----------



## Bkeske

Roberto Szidon, piano : Villa-Lobos - A Fiandeira / Rudepoêma / Saudades Das Sélvas Brasileiras / New York Skyline / Carnaval Das Crianças, Para Piano A Duas E Quatro Mãos / Suite Floral, Três Peças Op. 97. Deutsche Grammophon 1976 German release


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 8 in D minor
LSO
Thomson*


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Philidor

Some consort music.

*John Dowland: Lachrimae or Seaven Teares*

Fretwork


----------



## Kiki

Philidor said:


> Do you know Minasi/Ensemble Resonanz?


I do not... how about them? I will probably check out their Mozart out of curiosity.


----------



## Philidor

Kiki said:


> I do not... how about them? I will probably check out their Mozart out of curiosity.


Good idea! All the best!


----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: The Sea, Four Images, Greek Dance in C minor (Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Byron Fidetzis, BIS)

The rather conventional but good ballet The Sea (1949) is the main work on this CD at over 45 minutes. Four Images (1948; orchestrated from movements of the ballet The Land and Sea of Greece) is in a similar style.The short Greek Dance in C minor (1949? ) is in addition to the 36 Greek Dances composed earlier. The CD also contains a 7 minutes composition by Dimitris Mitropoulos (1896-1960), titled Cretan Feast, that fits in well with the rest of the CD. All far from essential, but quite enjoyable.


----------



## OCEANE

beautiful lute music.....Bach can be very relaxing...
For living lutist, I like Paul O'Dette and Ronn Mcfarlance.


----------



## haziz

* Beach, A: Symphony No. 2 in E minor 'Gaelic'*

_ Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Kenneth Schermerhorn_
Recorded: 13-15 April 2002
Recording Venue: TPAC, Jackson Hall, Nashville, TN


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various orchestral works (non-vocal) part thirteen of thirteen for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.40 in [_Große g-Moll-Sinfonie_] in G-minor K550 (1788 - rev. by 1791):
Symphony no.41 [_Jupiter_] in C K551 (1788):










Piano Concerto no.27 in B-flat K595 (1791):








***

(*** same recordings and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner)

_Das Donnerwetter_ [_The Thunderstorm_] - contredanse in D for orchestra K534 (1788):
_La Bataille_ [_The Battle_] - contredanse in C for orchestra K535 (1788):
_Six German Dances_ for orchestra K567 (1788):
_Der Sieg vom Helden Koburg_ [_The Hero Coburg's Victory_] - contredanse in C for orchestra K587 (1789):
_Three German Dances_ for orchestra K605 (1791):
_Il Trionfo delle Donne_ [_The Ladies' Triumph_] - contredanse in E-flat for orchestra K607/605a (1791):
_Les filles malicieuses_ [_The Malevolent Daughters_] - contredanse in G for orchestra K610 (1791):
_Die Leyerer_ [_The Hurdy-Gurdy Men_] - German dance in C for orchestra K611 (1791):










Horn Concerto no.1 in D K412 and K514/386b, final movement posth. comp. by Franz Xaver Süssmayr (1791 inc.):










Clarinet Concerto in A K622 (1791):


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven | Symphonies 5 and 7 | Manfred Honeck / Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

Valentina Lisitsa plays Philip Glass

Valentina Lisitsa (piano)

Lisitsa brings grace and warmth to a collection of works by Glass, which includes solo piano arrangements from cinematic scores to The Truman Show and The Hours. - BBC Music Magazine, June 2015, 4 out of 5 stars More…
Release Date: 9th Mar 2015
Catalogue No: 4788079
Label: Decca
Length: 2 hours 30 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gubaidulina
String Trio
Olga Ranzenhofer (violin), Frédéric Lambert (viola), Pierre-Alain Bouvrette (cello)*

From this set -


----------



## haziz

* Gorecki: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'*
_
Dawn Upshaw (soprano)
London Sinfonietta
David Zinman_

First time listening to this symphony and to this composer.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Selected Leonard Bernstein compositions from "Big Americana Box Digital Downloads"*

Over seven hours of American Classical Music from:

https://www.classicselectworld.com/collections/digital-downloads/



Tracklist (abridged)

3 Dance Episodes from 'On the Town'
Five Anniversaries
3 Dance Variations from Fancy Free
Four Anniversaries
Candide - Overture
Seven Anniversaries
Symphonic Dances from West Side Story
Sonata for Piano
Symphonic Suite from 'On the Waterfront'
Thirteen Anniversaries


----------



## Art Rock

Robert Simpson: Canzona, Media morte in vita sumus, Tempi, Eppur si muove ( Coryson Singers, Corydon Brass Ensemble, Iain Quinn, Hyperion

The CD opens with the short but effective Canzona for brass. The center part consists of two impressive choral works, Media morte in vita sumus (with brass band) and Tempi (a capella). Simpsons only work for organ, Eppur si muove (Ricercar e Passacaglia), is a 31 minutes beast that is one of the best works for the instrument composed post Franz Schmidt. And that concludes the replaying of my Simpson CD's. It's been very worthwhile to hear them all again.


----------



## Itullian

Some organ concertos
Glorious


----------



## jim prideaux

First listen to Simone Young and the Hamburg Philharmonic performing Brahms......

Symphony no.2


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various Masonic and sacred works part one for late afternoon and early evening.

_Psalm CXXIX_ [_De profundis clamavi_] in C for mixed choir, organ and continuo K93/Anh.A22 (1771 but authorship now doubted - poss. composed by Johann Georg Reutter):
_Lobegesang auf die feierliche Johannisloge: O heiliges Band_ [_Hymn of Praise for Festivities at the St. John Lodge: O Sacred Bond)_ - song for voice and piano K148/125h [Text: Ludwig Friedrich Lenz] (prob. c. 1772):
_Sancta Maria, mater Dei_ [_Holy Mary, Mother of God_] - motet for mixed choir, organ and strings K273 (1777):










_Exsultate, jubilate_ [_Exalt, Rejoice_] - motet for soprano and orchestra K165/158a [Text: unknown, poss. Venanzio Rauzzini] (1773):










_Litaniae Lauretanae_ [_Litanies of Loreto_] for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra K195/186d (1774): a)
_Litaniae de venerabili altaris sacramento_ [_Litanies for the Venerated Sacrament of the Alter_] for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra K243 (1776): b)
Mass no.11 _Piccolominimesse_ (a.k.a. erroneously as _Spaur-Messe_) in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K258 (1775 or 1776): c)

a) Ileana Cotrabus (sop.), Helen Watts (alt.), Robert Tear (ten.), John Shirley-Quirk (bar.), George Malcolm (org.), the Schola Cantorum of Oxford and the Academy of St. Martins-in-the-Field/Neville Marriner

b) Margaret Marshall (sop.), Margaret Cable (alt.), Wynford Evans (ten.), Stephen Roberts (bass), David Hill (org.), The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge and The Wren Orchestra/George Guest

c) Felicity Palmer (sop.), Margaret Cable (alt.),Philip Langridge (ten.), Stephen Roberts (bass), The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge and The Wren Orchestra/George Guest










Mass no.10 [_Credomesse_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra K257 (1776):

Susanne Mentzer (sop.), Bernadette Manca di Nissa (alt.), Neil Mackie (ten.), Stephen Roberts (bass), Stephen Leyton (org.), The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, and the English Chamber Orchestra/Stephen Cleobury


----------



## Philidor

Last part.

*Franz Liszt

Supplément à la deuxième année - Venezia e Napoli
Années de pèlerinage - Troisiéme année*

Michael Korstick, piano (Steinway D)


----------



## Malx

One more listen through this weeks string quartet choice.

*Mozart, String Quartet No 22 K589 - Alban Berg Quartet.*


----------



## haziz

* Arnold: Cello Concerto, Op. 136*
_
Raphael Wallfisch (cello)
Northern Chamber Orchestra
Nicholas Ward_
Recorded: 21 February 2011
Recording Venue: Withington Girls' School, Manchester, UK


----------



## Philidor

I am following Malx ...

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat major KV 589*

Alban Berg Quartett










Mostly with lean sound, decent vibrato, almost tender ... not too bad for a 40+ years old recording. Like it.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Kiki

Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks / Klaus Tennstedt / 1977 (Profil)

A beautiful and musical Prokofiev #7.


----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107*

_Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Philidor said:


> I am following Malx ...
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat major KV 589*
> 
> Alban Berg Quartett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly with lean sound, decent vibrato, almost tender ... not too bad for a 40+ years old recording. Like it.


I'll follow you. Let's have a parade!


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 4
Da da da DAAAAA!
Archive on 4*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000qbgj

To mark Beethoven's 250th anniversary, Rachel Parris leads us on an irreverent tour of his 5th Symphony starting with four notes almost anybody in the world will recognise: da da da daaa!

Rachel's journey takes her through the highs and lows of the composer's life, as well as on detours via cover versions, rip-offs and spoofs.

But what's the secret of Beethoven's Fifth Symphony, and why has it triumphed where so much other music has fallen flat? Does the answer lie in those first four notes?

Produced by Glyn Tansley

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000qbgj


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Diabelli Variations*

Richter on Piano from an Album The Early Years, the Rise of a Virtuouso Pianist.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Del Tredici, Final Alice*

I'm finally getting around to Del Tredici's Alice series. Barbara Hendricks is the perfect voice for this, not too operatic and a capable narrator of the Alice in Wonderland texts. Sometimes I think I'm listening to Strauss' _Don Quixote_ without the windmills, but that's probably too reductive.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various Masonic and sacred works. As I've been a good boy and stayed in tonight it's part two for the rest of today.

_Vesperae solennes de Dominica_ [_Solemn Vespers for Sunday_] for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra K321 (1779): a)
_Vesperae solennes de confessore_ [_Solemn Vespers for a Confessor_] for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K339 (1780): b)

a) Margaret Marshall (sop.), Margaret Cable (alt.), Helen Watts (alt.), Wynford Evans (ten.), Stephen Roberts (bass), David Hill (org.), The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge and The Wren Orchestra/George Guest

b) Felicity Palmer (sop.), Margaret Cable (alt.), Philip Langridge (ten.), Robert Tear (ten.), Roberts (bass), The Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge and The Wren Orchestra/George Guest










Mass no.15 [_Krönungsmesse_] in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra K317 (1779): 
Mass no.16 in for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra K337 (1780):

Margaret Marshall (sop.), Ann Murray (alt.), Rogers Covey-Crump (ten.), David Wilson-Johnson (bass), David Briggs (org.), The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, and the English Chamber Orchestra/Stephen Cleobury










_Dir, Seele des Weltalls_ [_To You, Soul of the Universe_] - cantata for tenor, male choir and chamber orchestra K429/468a [Text: Lorenz Leopold Haschka] (c. 1783 inc. or partly lost):


----------



## Monsalvat

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36
Herbert von Karajan: Philharmonia Orchestra (July 1953, mono)

Karajan with a different haircut! This is a pretty dramatic performance as far as I'm concerned, and while I love the lush string sound that Karajan got over at DGG, (an opinion that may not be universally shared, and of course varies based on the repertoire), this performance is a bit more even-keeled in the orchestral balance department. There's a nifty passage (starting at measure 115 in the first movement) where the Philharmonia woodwind soloists get a brief opportunity to shine. I just think that the Philharmonia Orchestra was such a good project, and I love exploring some of Walter Legge's projects. Karajan's recordings in this period may be overshadowed by his later recordings at Deutsche Grammophon but it's neat to hear him a bit earlier. I wouldn't call this "early Karajan" either: his début was in 1929, so 1959 was basically the halfway point of his career (at least in terms of years, if not conducting/recording engagements).


----------



## haziz

* Moeran: Cello Concerto*

_ Guy Johnston (cello)
Ulster Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta_
Recorded: 6 February 2012
Recording Venue: Ulster Hall, Belfast, UK


----------



## haziz

* Farrenc: Symphony No. 2 in D, Op. 35*
_
Solistes Européens, Luxembourg
Christoph König_
Recorded: 2 March 2016
Recording Venue: Philharmonie Luxembourg, Luxembourg


----------



## Malx

A couple of second symphonies.

*Brahms, Symphony No 2 - VPO, Carlo Maria Giulini.*

*Schubert, Symphony No 2 - COE, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*


----------



## WVdave

Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli 
Brahms; 4 Balladen Op.10
Schubert; Klaviersonate • Piano Sonata D.537
Brahms; 4 Balladen Op.10
Deutsche Grammophon - 2532 017, Vinyl, LP, Album, Germany, 1981.


----------



## Chilham

Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht

Isabelle Faust, Anne Katharina Schreiber, Antoine Tamestit, Danusha Waskiewicz, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Christian Poltera


----------



## Malx

Having seen this disc mentioned a couple of times recently on the forum I thought it time to dig out my copy.

*Rihm, Départ & Nono, Liebeslied - Wiener Jeunesse-Chor, Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.*


----------



## Bkeske

Miklós Erdélyi conducts Bartók - Suite No 2, Op. 4 / Hungarian Sketches / Transylvanian Dances / Rumanian Folk Dances . Budapest Symphony Orchestra. Hungaroton / Bartók Béla Complete Edition 1976 Hungarian release


----------



## haziz

* Blake, H: Violin Concerto 'The Leeds'*
_
Christiane Edinger (violin)
English Northern Philharmonia
Paul Daniel_


----------



## OCEANE

haziz said:


> * Gorecki: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'*
> _
> Dawn Upshaw (soprano)
> London Sinfonietta
> David Zinman_
> 
> First time listening to this symphony and to this composer.


I'm listening to this Symphony No.3 now...for the first time as well. Thanks for sharing.

My first impression is that I could not really identify its symphonic structure or sonata form in the long passage but the tonality, melody and vocal do tell a lot... The music makes me think and also recall some memories... good and bad. From this perspective, I like this work very much.


----------



## Bkeske

István Kertész conducts Dvořák - Symphony No. 5 In F, Op. 24 & Overture "My Home" From Op. 62. The London Symphony Orchestra. London 1967


----------



## haziz

For the second time today:

* Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107*

_Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*31 Days of Choral Music, Day 2*









*Vivaldi - Gloria in D Major, Nisi Dominus in G Minor, Motet "Nulla in mundo pax sincera"*
Diego Fasolis, I Barrochisti, Swiss Radio and Television Orchestra, Julia Lezhneva (contralto)

Vivaldi often leaves me slightly cold, but these works are close to perfect in my estimation. The radiant vigor and concise yet colorful imagination is ideal "It's finally the weekend!" music for me.


----------



## OCEANE

Beautiful songs of Robert Schumann

p.s. Gerold Huber's Mahler is worthy your listening as well.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Bkeske

'Music Memorials' : Glazunov - Solemn Contata In Commemoration Of The Centemary Of A. S. Pushkin For Soloists, Choir, And Orchestra Op. 65 & Two Preludes For The Large Orchestra Op. 85 / Taneyev - Cantata On The Inauguration Of The Memorial To A. S. Pushkin / Balakirev - Cantata On The Inauguration Of The Memorial To M.I. Glinka. Moscow Radio & Television Symphonic Orchestra and Choir (I believe). Мелодия 1974 USSR release.

In my mind, will dedicate these cantana's the the people of Ukraine. So sad


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hartmann
Sinfonia tragica
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Janowski*










A remarkable piece. I LOVE Hartmann's music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Dona Nobis Pacem
Judith Howarth (soprano), Thomas Allen (baritone)
Corydon Orchestra, Corydon Singers
Matthew Best*


----------



## OCEANE

Munich Philharmonic & Sergiu Celibidache

I like Celibidache + Munich not because of the slow-tempo that people always comment but the atmosphere Celidbidache creates through such pacing, tonality and subtle details. I feel that it is better, if not necessary, to separate to Celidbidache's performance from those ordinary ones so that we may note something extraordinary in his interpretation worthy our attention.


----------



## Bkeske

The Aulos Ensemble : Telemann - Essercizii Musici. MusicMasters mid-80's release I believe.


----------



## OCEANE

Not much to describe, just listen easily.


----------



## Philidor

Ongoing KV 589 = 19x31.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat major KV 589 ("2nd Prussian Quartet")*

Talich Quartet










Not too bad, however, it left me back somehow unaffected.


----------



## Philidor

British choral works ...

*Sir Arthur Bliss: Morning Heroes (1930)*

Samuel West, orator
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Complete songs for voice and piano Volume 1 ( Fyodor Kuznetsov, Mikhail Lukonin, Natalia Buryukova, Victoria Evtodieva, Yuri Serov, Delos)

First of five CD's. This one focuses on song cycles from the fifties. The combination of different singers works very well. These five discs give a good overview of Shostakovich' efforts in this genre, which usually gets far less attention than his symphonies, concertos and chamber music.


----------



## Philidor

Ongoing KV 589.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat major KV 589 ("2nd Prussian Quartet")*

Chilingirian Quartet










I am happy with the ABQ/Teldec and the Quartetto Italiano. I found the Chilingirians somewhat more appealing than the Talich guys, however, ABQ seems to come from another league (in terms of taste).


----------



## Philidor

Next one.

*John Ireland: These Things Shall Be*

Redvers Llewellyn, baritone
Luton Choral Society
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult










The sopranos were struggling for the correct pitch of the last note ... very annoying to the conductor.


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with my own agenda - next op. 67.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet B-flat major op. 67*

Melos Quartet










This lively and energetic rendition makes a quite natural, straightforward impression to me. Very fine.


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Hieroglyphen der Nacht (Anja Lechner, Agnes Vesterman, ECM)

The CD's title is poetic, but it refers not only to the first movement of the Three pieces for two Cellos that opens the CD, but to the general feeling of this music. This is the quiet solitude that this Ukrainian composer has become famous for, and that works with these instruments as well. If your collection can only hold a few Silvestrov CD's, this may not be one I'd recommend, but I'm glad I have it.


----------



## Merl

Time to play some more Mozart quartets. This is, unsurprisingly, a quality disc from the Jerusalems.


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 4*
_
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ivan Anguélov_


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 6 - Pacifica Quartet.*


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
_
Philharmonia Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1954-11-10
Recording Venue: 9 & 10 Nov 1954, Kingsway Hall, London

I rarely listen to Karajan's Philharmonia cycle because I find the recorded sound quality to be suboptimal. The performances themselves are fine.


----------



## elgar's ghost

W.A. Mozart - various Masonic and sacred works part three of three for late morning and early afternoon.

Mass no.17 [_Große Messe_] in C-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra K427/417a (1782-83 inc.):










_Gesellenreise: Die ihr einem neuen Grad_ [_Initiate's Journey: You, Who Now Approach a New Level_] - song for male voice and organ K468 [Text: Joseph Franz Ratschky] (1785):
_Die Maurerfreude_ [_Masonic Joy_] - cantata for male voice, male choir and chamber orchestra K471 [Text: Franz Petran] (1785):
_Zerfließet heut' geliebte brüder_ [_Melt Today, Beloved Brothers_] - song for male voice, male choir and organ K483 [Text: Augustin Veith, Edler von Schittlersberg] (1785):
_Ihr unsre neuen Leiter_ [_You, Our New Leaders_] - song for male voice, male choir and organ K484 [Text: Augustin Veith, Edler von Schittlersberg] (1785):
_Ave verum corpus_ [_Hail, True Body_] - motet for mixed choir, strings and organ K618 [Text: Eucharistic hymn] (1791):
_Die ihr des unermeßlichen Weltalls Schöpfer ehrt_ [_You, Who Honour the Creator of the Measureless Universe_] - 'little German cantata' for male voice and piano K619 [Text: Franz Heinrich Ziegenhagen ] (1791): 
_Laut verkünde unsre Freude_ [_Loudly Proclaim Our Joy_] - 'little Masonic cantata' for two tenors, baritone/bass, male choir and chamber orchestra K623 [Text: Emanuel Schikaneder] (1791):
_Laßt uns mit geschlung'nen Händen_ [_Let Us With Clasped Hands_] - song for male choir and organ K623a [Text: Johann Gottfried Hientzsch] (1791 - authorship now doubted):










_Requiem_ in D-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra, posth. comp. by Franz Xaver Süßmayr K626 (1791 inc.):


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
*
_ Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
David Zinman_

Even though I am trying to champion this recording in the nominations phase of the Beethoven 5th game/poll, I have, admittedly, not listened to it in a few years. This cycle in the 1990s is what turned me on to swift, crisp, Beethoven, replacing my earlier imprinting on "grand", turgid performances of his symphonies. For that it remains a sentimental favorite, although apparently not one I have listened to very recently. I am now trying to fix this neglect.


----------



## haziz

* Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'*
_
Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2005
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## sbmonty

Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 in B Flat Major, K 589
Quatuor Mosaïques

Another listen to this week's string quartet selection before we move on. This time to Merl's top selection. 
I have their Hadyn recordings, but their CDs are hard to come by unfortunately. Amazing sound.


----------



## SanAntone

*Satie | Complete Piano Works, Vol. 3 | Nicolas Horvath*










Nicolas Horvath has had an interesting career. Here he is embarking on what is described as a complete collection of Satie's solo piano music, but as far as I can tell only three volumes have come out. But he also issued separately a recording of _Vexations_ with all 840 repetitions, which goes along with his other career focus with the avant-garde and the music of composers such as Alvin Lucier.


----------



## haziz

*Finzi: Suite from "Love's Labours Lost", Op. 28
Finzi: Clarinet Concerto, Op. 31*

_Alan Hacker (clarinet)
English Symphony Orchestra
William Boughton_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102
Alexander Melnikov, piano
Mahler Chamber Orchestra
Teodor Currentzis*


----------



## Vasks

*Wallace - Overture to "Lurline" (Bonynge/Somm)
Liszt - Book II "Italy" from "Annees de pelerinage" (Berman/DG)*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

One of my favourite works by Birtwistle. Panic is a concertante work for alto saxophone and jazz drum kit. Maybe John Zorn could play it one day.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ives
Robert Browning Overture
American Symphony Orchestra
Stokowski*










A gnarly, but very cool work that demonstrates Ives' "collage technique" to great effect.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## KevinJS

Chailly - Concertgebouw

Mahler 4; Berg 7 early songs


----------



## Philidor

Secundum Ioannem.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Johannes-Passion BWV 245*

Roberta Alexander, soprano
Marjana Lipovšek, alto
Peter Schreier, tenor
Olaf Bär, baritone
Robert Holl, bass
Leipzig Radio Chorus
Staatskapelle Dresden
Peter Schreier










Among non-HIP recordings of Bach's choral works, I cherish Schreier's very much. Well articulated, lean textures, very individual. - The typo on the cover is funny.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. Five
*


----------



## Art Rock

Sergei Slonimsky: Virineya suite, Symphoniette (St. Petersburg State Academic Capella Symphony Orchestra and Choir, Various solists, Vladislav Chernushenko, Northern Flowers)

The suite from the opera Virineya (1967), over 40 minutes and including lots of singing, is interesting and makes you wonder what the complete opera would sound like. The symphoniette is basically a misspelled sinfonietta, and is a welcome bonus. Interesting CD.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sharan Rani*

I take a refuge in the tranquil world of Sharan Rani


----------



## Art Rock

David Snell: Chamber music for harp (Skaila Kanga et al, Divine Art)

Not to be confused with the better known David L. Snell (1897 - 1967), who was a pianist, conductor, composer (especially of film music) and music director. This David Snell (1936) was harpist with the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, later joined the Orchestra Of The Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, and became composer and conductor. The album ( a thrift store find) contains Lyric sonata for flute, viola and harp, Elégie for harp, flute and cello, Fantasie for harp, horn and clarinet, Cavatina and March for flute and harp, and Intrada and Waltz for violin and harp. Over the years I've become a bit allergic to the combination of flute and harp that dominates the album, and although Snell is clearly an accomplished composer and avoids to make these works sound too sappy, this is not a CD that I have played a lot, and most likely that will not change after today. YMMV.


----------



## Philidor

I found some list to work with ...

*György Ligeti:Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano*

Saschko Gawriloff, violin
Marie-Luise Neunecker, horn
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano


----------



## Bourdon

*Ockeghem*

Requiem

For all the terrible things in the world


----------



## Merl

Better get refamiliarising myself with the 6th quartet seeing as I'm off to see it live on Monday.


----------



## Bkeske

Watching/Listening to the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall.

John Eliot Gardiner conducting Brahms and Mendelssohn. Today's program:


----------



## haziz

* Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto in A minor*
_
Michael Bochmann (violin)
Maurice Bourgue (oboe)
English Symphony Orchestra
William Boughton
_


----------



## Philidor

Next Mahler #7.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle
21/22 June 1992, The Maltings










Can't tell you why it didn't please me ... everything was right ...


----------



## senza sordino

This took me a couple of days:

Martinů Symphonies 1-6. Very enjoyable music. I liked listening to all of these immensely.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> First listen to Simone Young and the Hamburg Philharmonic performing Brahms......
> 
> Symphony no.2


Listening again.....very impressive, a refined and considered performance that seems to emphasise the sense of 'nostalgia' that I personally find in much of Brahms' music. In the first movement in particular there seems to be no sense of urgency and the music is allowed to unfold naturally.


----------



## jim prideaux

senza sordino said:


> This took me a couple of days:
> 
> Martinů Symphonies 1-6. Very enjoyable music. I liked listening to all of these immensely.


Marvellous recordings of a marvellous cycle!

My own personal favourite is the 2nd, a work I often return to and listen to individually.


----------



## KevinJS

Carmina Burana (chamber version)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*31 Days of Choral Music, Day 3*









*Stravinsky - Monumentum pro Gesualdo, Mass, Symphony of Psalms*
Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, Royal Flemish Philharmonic

Stravinsky's music has served as a perpetual source of pleasure and fascination for me. He was a master of so many different voices, styles, and approaches-an artist of sound in the truest sense.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Allegro Con Brio said:


> *Stravinsky - Monumentum pro Gesualdo, Mass, Symphony of Psalms*
> Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, Royal Flemish Philharmonic
> 
> Stravinsky's music has served as a perpetual source of pleasure and fascination for me. He was a master of so many different voices, styles, and approaches-an artist of sound in the truest sense.


Splendid stuff, and you are spot on with your evaluation. I plan to listen to everything I have by him from tomorrow. :tiphat:


----------



## KevinJS

Scenes From Goethe's Faust

Abbado - Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## OCEANE

Ivan Fischer used to to explain his understanding and interpretation of Mahler symphonies. Being the director of Budapest Festival Orchestra for years, he has the total control of each part of the orchestra to express what he musical ideas.


----------



## Chilham

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B Minor

Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker, Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## Coach G

During the week and today I've been listening to recordings featuring the wonderful Dietrich Fischer-Diskau:

1. *Mahler*: _Das Lied von der Erde_ (Josef Krips/Vienna Symphony Orchestra w/Fritz Wunderlich, tenor & Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, baritone) recorded live in Vienna, 1964 DG records
2. *Mahler*: _Das Lied von der Erde_ (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra w/James King, tenor & Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, baritone) recorded in Vienna in 1966 Decca records
3. *Mahler*: _Das Knaben Wunderhorn_ (George Szell/London Symphony Orchestra w Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano & Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, baritone) recorded in London 1968 EMI records
4. *Mahler*: _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ (Rafael Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra w/Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, baritone); _Ruckert-Lieder_; _Kindertotenlieder_ (Karl Bohm/Berlin Philhamonic Orchestra w/Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, baritone) probably recorded in Munich and Berlin, 1964 & 1970 DG records
5. *Shostakovich*: _Michelangelo Verses_; (Vladmir Ashkenazy/RSO Berlin Berlin w/Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, baritone); _Captain Lebyadkin Verses_ (Vladimir Askenazy, piano/Dietrich Fischer-Diskau, baritone) recorded in London, 1993 London records



































We start with two different recordings of Mahler's _Das Lied von Der Erde (Song of the Earth)_ and despite some slightly antiquated sound technology that shows it's effects in either case, both are great recordings, and I've never felt the need to look further when I'm in the mood for the lesser known "baritone version" of Mahler's master song cycle/not-numbered symphony. The earlier recording of _DLVDE_ pairs DFD with the dynamic and powerful Fritz Wunderlich in a live recording that also features the Vienna Symphony Orchestra under the baton of Josef Krips, and while the Vienna Symphony lacks the beautiful music-making of the more prestigious and precise Vienna Philharmonic, these Vienna players bring a certain sincerity to their own music making.

Next up, DFD joins the tenor, James King and the Vienna Philharmonic with Leonard Bernstein for another rendition of DLVDE; and while James King can't match Wunderlich's technique or charisma, it's a smooth performance.

We then move on to _Das Knaben Wunderhorn (The Youth's Magic Horn)_; a fantastic collection of songs for soprano alone, baritone alone, and some soprano/baritone duets. With George Szell running a tight command of the London Symphony Orchestra and the outstanding presence of Schwarzkopf and DFD, this recording of _DKW_ is also my favorite.

DFD continues to play musical chairs with world-class conductors, orchestras, and record labels as the next disc features Mahler's short but beautiful, _Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Song of the Wayfarer)_, and since walking is the only form of physical exercise that I truly enjoy, I often think about the song _Ging heut morgen ubers Feld (As I walk this morning through the field)_ when I'm enjoying a brisk morning hike. While Mahler is known for his monster symohonies, I always saw the _Wayfarer_ as Mahler's most precious gift to a weary world; right up there with such lovely marriages of voice and orchestra as are Richard Strauss' _Four Last Songs_, Britten's _Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings_, and _Barber's Knoxville: Summer of 1915_.

On this same disc DFD continues with Karl Bohm and the mighty Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra with on-point recordings of Mahler's _Ruckert-Lieder_ and _Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)_, and since _Kindertotenlieder_ is usually sung by a female vocalist, it has come down as a moving representation of the mother/child bond. It is therefore interesting to hear DFD sing the _Kindertotenlieder_ as if we are hearing it from the male perspective, as a father who is both strong but vulnerable, protector and provider who still can't protect his children from death. Both Mahler (who lost a daughter) and the poet Freidrich Ruckert (who lost two of his own children) understood such tragedy.

We end with DFD joining forces with Vladimir Ashkenazy and two very late works by Shostakovich (_Suite on the Verses of Michelangelo_ and _Captain Lebyadkin Verses_) and in my mind it's not that much of a stretch to top off a Mahler session with Shostakovich. True to the spirit of Mahler, Shostakovich comes to us in the form of passionate song cycles and states of deep emotion. These works are closer in feeling to Shostakovich's dark and deep _Symphony #14_ (based on death poems) than any other of the 15 Shostakovich symphonies. This is not music you would break out for a party, but still can be quite beautiful if given an even chance. While DFD's honey baritone brings the spirit of Mahler to _Michelangelo Verses_ and _Captain Lebyadkin Verses_ I'm guessing that a powerful and soulful Russian or Baltic baritone might bring more Russian feeling to the music, but still, DFD is to be praised for having such catholic taste.


----------



## Merl

Not played this in absolutely years. Nice for a change and I've always loved 'The Lovers' movement.


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'*

_ Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
David Zinman_


----------



## 59540

This is mesmerizing to hear *and* watch. Starker was amazing.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Joe B

Peter Phillips leading El Deon De Oro:


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88*

_ Wiener Philharmoniker
Myung-Whun Chung_
Recorded: 1999-04
Recording Venue: Goldner Saal, Musikverein, Vienna


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Sonatas 3, 13, and 15*
Peter Donohoe (Vol. 5 set)

This disc was in Presto's new release roundup this week. Donohoe's playing on all three is superlative, and I am eager to check out the previous four volumes.


----------



## Monsalvat

Richard Strauss: *Metamorphosen*
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1969)

I was reading through Brahmsianhorn's rundown of the Strauss tone poems earlier and got into a bit of a Strauss mood. The nod eventually went to Klemperer's Philharmonia recording (which is the one I'm most familiar with) but with plaudits to both of Karajan's recordings. I haven't heard the Kempe so I can't comment on the comparisons made in that earlier post but I'm grateful for the high-quality reading material and suggestions! Strauss Tone Poems Recordings


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'*
_
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski_
Recorded: 22 October 2008
Recording Venue: Live recording, Southbank Centre's Royal Festival Hall and Snape Maltings Concert Hall, UK


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## OCEANE

Inbal has a Mahler Symphonies Cycle with Denon and I bought this CD set (No. 3) in Japan. His Mahler cycle may not top on your listening list but this No. 3 is convincing and the sound quality is outstanding.


----------



## haziz

*Alkan: Twelve Études in the minor keys, Op. 39 (Excerpt)*

_Mystery pianist?_

I did try to look at the PDF of this PrestoMusic download but still can't sove the mystery!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Barber
Violin Concerto, Op. 14
Hilary Hahn, violin
Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra
Hugh Wolff*










Brilliant work and performance.


----------



## Gothos

----------------


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Delius
In a Summer Garden
Hallé
Barbirolli*


----------



## OCEANE

Always favorite.


----------



## Philidor

Anthemic.

*Hubert Parry: Blest Pair of Sirens*

London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Hickox


----------



## Philidor

Praise, honour and glory.

*Sir William Walton: In Honour of the City of London*

The Bach Choir
The Philharmonia
Sir David Willcocks


----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: 36 Greek Dances, The Return of Ulysses (BBC Symphony Orchestra, Nikos Christodoulou, BIS, 2 CD's)

Recording all 36 of Skalkottas' Greek Dances (coming in three sets) required a double CD lay-out (which also allowed including three of them in alternative versions). These works are among the most important of this composer, and it is great to have them all in good versions. There is a substantial bonus as well: The Return of Ulysses. Wiki calls this an "Overture (often called Symphony)", but for me this work of almost half an hour is more a tone poem.


----------



## Art Rock

Johann Sobeck: Three Wind Quintets (Albert Schweitzer Quintett, CPO)

Johann Sobeck (1831-1914) was a Bohemian composer and clarinet player. This CD contains three of his four wind quintets. This for me is typical high class background music, never intrusive, never demanding to be heard. YMMV as always.


----------



## Joe B

Veronique Gens and Roger Vignoles performing French songs:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

_L'oiseau de feu_ [_The Firebird_] - ballet in two tableaux (1910 - rev. 1919 and 1945):
_Petrushka_ - ballet in four tableaux (1911 - rev. 1947):
_Le sacre du printemps_ [_The Right of Spring_] - ballet in two parts (1913 - rev. 1947 and 1967):










_Zvezdoliki_ [_The Star-Faced One_ a.k.a. _Le Roi des étoiles (The King of the Stars)_] - cantata for voice and piano, arr. male choir and orchestra [Text: Konstantin Bal'mont] (orig. 1912 - arr. by 1913 and rev. 1947 and 1967):










_Favn i Pashtuka_ [_Faun and Shepherdess_] - cycle of three poems for mezzo-soprano and orchestra op.2 [Texts: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1907):
_Trois poésies de la lyrique japonaise_ a.k.a. _Three Japanese Lyrics_ - version for voice and chamber orchestra [Texts: Minamoto no Masazumi/Yamabe no Akahito/Ki no Tsurayuki transl. by Maurice Delage] (1913):
_Pribaoutki_ [_Song Games_] - cycle of four songs for voice, four woodwinds and four strings [Texts: anon. Russian folk sources] (1914):


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Complete songs for voice and piano Volume 2 ( Fyodor Kuznetsov, Victoria Evtidieva, Lyubov Sokolova, Yuri Serov, Delos)

Second of five CD's. This one focuses on song cycles from his last years. In the Blok poems cycle Lidia Kovalenko (cello) and Irina Molokina (violin) feature as well, Once more, the combination of different singers works very well. These five discs give a good overview of Shostakovich' efforts in this genre, which usually gets far less attention than his symphonies, concertos and chamber music.


----------



## Philidor

Orpheus Britannicus 2.0.

*Benjamin Britten: War Requiem op. 66*

Heather Harper, soprano
Philip Langridge, tenor
John Shirley-Quirk, bass-baritone
Choristers of St. Paul's Cathedral
Roderick Elms, organ
London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra & Chamber Orchestra
Richard Hickox


----------



## elgar's ghost

Art Rock said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich: Complete songs for voice and piano Volume 1 ( Fyodor Kuznetsov, Victoria Evtidieva, Lyubov Sokolova, Yuri Serov, Delos)
> 
> Second of five CD's. This one focuses on song cycles from his last years. In the Blok poems cycle Lidia Kovalenko (cello) and Irina Molokina (violin) feature as well, Once more, the combination of different singers works very well. These five discs give a good overview of Shostakovich' efforts in this genre, which usually gets far less attention than his symphonies, concertos and chamber music.


That Delos series of DSCH songs is great. I've still yet to get the fifth and final one, though - I originally baulked as I had the _Michelangelo_ songs in a transcription for voice and organ, but I have since realised that as this version wasn't the composer's own it would be good to have the original for voice and piano.


----------



## haziz

* Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*

_ BBC Symphony Orchestra
Edward Gardner_
Recorded: 3-4 February 2014
Recording Venue: Fairfield Halls, Croydon, United Kingdom


----------



## Philidor

You know ... next KV 589, next op. 67, and Myaskovsky is waiting ...

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat major KV 589 ("2nd Prussian Quartet")*

Hagen Quartet










Very fine! Entitled to enter my Olympus for KV 589.


----------



## sbmonty

Miaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A Minor, Op. 86
Pacifica Quartet

This week's String Quartet thread choice.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Art Rock

August Söderman: Concert overture, Zohrab, Swedish folk songs and dances etc (Symphony Orchestra of Norrlands Opera, RoyGoodman, Sterling)

August Söderman (1832 - 1876 ) was a Swedish composer of the Romantic generation, As Wiki notes: "His music is virtually unknown outside Sweden." Enter the enterprising Swedish record company Sterling. Six orchestral works to get to know this composer. The Presto review calls it 'charming' - and that's not a bad word to summarize it.


----------



## haziz

* Nikolai Miaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 in A Minor, Op. 86*

_ Kopelman Quartet_

Also based on the String Quartet of the week thread.


----------



## Philidor

As already pointed out ...

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet B-flat major op. 67*

Alban Berg Quartett
Recorded in the 1970s










Fine recording, however, some sections sounded quite sharp. Recording or playing?


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1*
_
Emerson String Quartet (string quartet)_
Recorded: 2007-01-06
Recording Venue: American Academy And Institute Of Arts & Letters, New York


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1
*


----------



## Philidor

Glad to join the forum members already acquainted with Myakovsky's last quartet.

*Nicolai Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 A minor op. 86*

Taneyev Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ives
String Quartet No. 1, "From the Salvation Army"
Juilliard Quartet*


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Complete songs for voice and piano Volume 3 ( Fyodor Kuznetsov, Victoria Evtidieva, Mikhail Lukonin, Lyudmila Shkirtil, Yuri Serov, Delos)

Third of five CD's. This one focuses on songs form the early years (1922-1942). Once more, the combination of different singers works very well. Pretty strong performances throughout this cycle of five discs.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various works part two for either side of a late-ish lunch.

_Solovei_ [_Le Rossignol (The Nightingale)_] - opera in three acts, after the tale by Hans Christian Andersen [Libretto: Igor Stravinsky and Stepan Mitusov] (begun 1908 - comp. 1913-14):
_Berceuses du chat_ [_Cat's Lullabies_] - cycle of four songs for contralto and three clarinets [Texts: anon. Russian folk sources] (1915-16):










_Le chant du rossignol_ [_Song of the Nightingale_] - symphonic poem for orchestra, arr. from the opera _Le rossignol_ (orig. 1908 and 1913-14 - arr. 1917):










_Renard_ - burlesque for four pantomimes and chamber orchestra, after Russian folk sources [Text: Igor Stravinsky] (1916):
_L'Histoire du soldat_ [_The Soldier's Tale_] for three speakers, violin, double bass, clarinet, bassoon, cornet (or trumpet), trombone and percussion, based on a Russian folk tale [Text: Charles Ferdinand Ramuz] (1918):










_Three Pieces_ for solo clarinet (1918):
Suite from _L'Histoire du soldat_ [The Soldier's Tale] arr. for violin, clarinet and piano (orig. 1918 - arr. 1919):
_Ragtime_ for flute, clarinet, horn, cornet, trombone, two violins, viola, double bass. percussion and cimbalom (1918-19):


----------



## Philidor

A late descendant of Pierrot lunaire?

*György Kurtág: Messages of the late Miss R. Troussova (1976-80)*

Natalia Zagorinskaya, soprano
Asko|Schönberg
Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## haziz

* Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 58*

_ Lydia Mordkovitch (violin)
London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Hickox_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90*

_ Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bruno Walter_


----------



## Philidor

Next Mahler #7.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
Michael Gielen










A rendition with much clarity, unfolding the abundance of the music ...


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Prokofiev's 5 Piano Concertos


----------



## 13hm13

Foerster - Prague Symphony Orchestra*, Václav Smetáček - Symphony No. 4 In C Minor, Op. 54 ("Easter")


----------



## Vasks

*Guiseppe Bernabei - Overture to "L'Ascanio" (Ng/Signum)
Antonio Vivaldi - Concerto in C, RV558 (Biondi/Virgin)
Jose Melchor de Nebra Blasco - Two Arias from "Amor aumenta el valor" (Bayo/Naive)
Giovanni Viviani - Sonata Prima per Trombetta sola (Keavy/Hyperion)*


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 6 - Chailly/Concertgebouw


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Sir William Walton: *_*Façade*_

Dame Edith Sitwell & Peter Pears - speakers
English Opera Group Chamber Ensemble
Anthony Collins


----------



## Philidor

Next British choral work.

*Herbert Howells: Hymnus Paradisi*

Joan Rodgers, soprano
Anthony Rolfe Johnson, tenor
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Richard Hickox










I really liked this one. To be listened again.


----------



## Monsalvat

I figured out how to set up an avatar on this site. I already listened to a _Ring_ cycle earlier this week, but I wanted to celebrate with a hammer, so:










Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6
Sir John Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra (1967)


----------



## Philidor

Relistening some lunch break quartets from last week.

*George Crumb: Black Angels (1970)*

Kronos Quartet

*Elliott Carter: String Quartet No. 3 (1971)*

Juillard String Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Post Scriptum, Misterioso
Arvo Pärt : Spiegel im Spiegel (clarinet version)
Galina Ustvolskaya: Clarinet trio, Violin sonata
(Alexei Lubimov, Alexander Trostiansky, Kyrill Rybakov, ECM)

I got this CD primarily for the two Silvestrov works, so I'm filing it under his name (normally CD's with three or more composers go to their own spot). Post Scriptum (1990) is a sonata for violin and piano, and a beautiful example of his later style. Misterioso (1996) is for clarinet and piano, and aptly named - it has at times a slightly more experimental vibe. The Pärt is a wonderful coupling, one of my favourite works, and rendered here in an unusual and highly effective version for clarinet and piano. When I first saw the mention of the other two works by Ustvolskaya all those years ago, my eyebrows shot up. Really? The Lady with the Hammer after such wonderful mainly tranquil compositions? Well, these early works (both around 1950) may not be cast in the same mould, but they make a surprisingly apt coupling. A very rewarding CD.


----------



## Helgi

Excited about my new discovery, Henri Dutilleux. Listened to his string quartet earlier today and now the cello concerto:










*Dutilleux: Tout un monde lointain...*
Rostropovich, Orchestre de Paris/Baudo


----------



## KevinJS

Monsalvat said:


> I figured out how to set up an avatar on this site. I already listened to a _Ring_ cycle earlier this week, but I wanted to celebrate with a hammer, so:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6
> Sir John Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra (1967)


A few Mahler 6 hammer blows for you, courtesy of ClassicFM. I think my favourite is "I am essentially Thor."

https://www.classicfm.com/composers/mahler/guides/hammer-gifs-symphony-6/

Mahler 8 - Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## KevinJS

Vierne - Symphony No. 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various works part three scattered throughout the rest of today.

_Piano Rag Music_ for piano (1919):
_Chorale_ for piano (1920):
_Les cinq doigts: 8 mélodies très faciles sur 5 notes (Eight Very Easy Melodies on Five Notes)_ for piano (1921):
_Three Movements From Petrushka_ - three numbers from the ballet arr. for piano (orig. 1911 - arr. 1921):










_Pulcinella_ - ballet in one act for soprano, tenor, bass and chamber orchestra, based on the c. 1700 anon. Neapolitan 'commedia dell'arte' play _Quatre Polichinelles semblables_ - adapted from stage and concert music originally attributed solely to Giovanni Pergolesi, but now believed to include pieces from other 18th c. composers, including Domenico Gallo, Unico Wilhelm van Wassenaer, Carlo Ignazio Monza and Alessandro Parisotti [Texts: mostly excerpts of libretti by Gennaro Antonio Federico] (1920 - rev. 1965):










_Symphonies of Wind Instruments_ (1920):










_Suite no.2_ - arr. for chamber orchestra of _Trois pièces faciles_ and _Cinq pièces faciles no.5_ for piano duet (orig. 1915 and 1917 - arr. 1921):
_Octet_ for flute, clarinet, two bassoons, two trumpets, tenor trombone and bass trombone (1923):










_Mavra_ - comic opera in one-act, based on a story by Aleksandr Pushkin [Libretto: Boris Kochno] (1922):


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'
Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98*
_
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bruno Walter_

From earlier today.


----------



## Chilham

Bartók: String Quartet No. 4 in C major

Heath Quartet


----------



## HerbertNorman

This week's weekly quartet, Nikolai Myaskovsky - String Quartet no. 13 , played by the Taneyev Quartet


----------



## Monsalvat

Thanks for the hammer-blows, KevinJS!

I'm not a huge Bruckner fan but I do try to listen to some of his music every once in a while. And I really do love the finale of the Fifth symphony:










Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 5* in B flat major
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1976)


----------



## Chilham

Getting a head-start on my planned listening for tomorrow. Planners gonna plan .....










Schumann: Papillons

Marc-André Hamelin

Didn't realise that I also have:










Schumann: Papillons

Elisabeth Leonskaja


----------



## Malx

Ligeti, String Quartet No. 1 'Métamorphoses nocturnes' - Keller Quartet.

Nice!


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

More performances by Bavouzet. Stravinsky's Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments, Capriccio and Movements for Piano and Orchestra


----------



## OCEANE

Philidor said:


> Next Mahler #7.
> 
> *Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*
> 
> SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
> Michael Gielen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rendition with much clarity, unfolding the abundance of the music ...


I like Gielen's Mahler cycle for its consistency.


----------



## OCEANE

A beautifully recorded album of Julianne Baird (vocal) & Ronn McFarlane (lute) performing English songs. 
If I could only pick one from Dorian Recording, this would be the one, which I have enjoyed very often for years. It was recorded in an old church in 1989 and the engineering was top class with great clarity and solid image. Both vocal and lute are so natural that means you won't find the lute sound big as a cello while the tonality is so clean. For music or for audiophile, this is a must but now it's difficult to get a new CD but a used one.


----------



## OCEANE

To my understanding, Richter has no complete recording of French and English Suites but this live performance in this CD set is subjectively my reference against other performances.


----------



## Knorf

*Sofia Gubaidulina*: _The Light of the End_
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons

Extraordinary music from an extraordinary composer!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*

Victoria - Tenebrae Responsories*
Nigel Short, Tenebrae

Haunting, meditative music for today's choral fix.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 7 - Bernstein


----------



## Knorf

*Edward Elgar*: Symphony No. 1 in A-flat major, Op. 55
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult


----------



## tortkis

Weinberg: String Quartet No. 7 in C Major, Op. 59 (1957) - Silesian Quartet (CD Accord)


----------



## Neo Romanza

I haven't had much time to listen to music tonight, but I managed to squeeze this one in:

*Copland
Quiet City
Utah SO
Abravanel*










As usual, Copland never disappoints. Certainly one of the most astonishing American composers I know.


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 07] R. Wagner - [1982] [2022] Transcriptions (Liszt, Kocsis)*


----------



## tortkis

haziz said:


> * Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
> *
> _ Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
> David Zinman_
> 
> Even though I am trying to champion this recording in the nominations phase of the Beethoven 5th game/poll, I have, admittedly, not listened to it in a few years. This cycle in the 1990s is what turned me on to swift, crisp, Beethoven, replacing my earlier imprinting on "grand", turgid performances of his symphonies. For that it remains a sentimental favorite, although apparently not one I have listened to very recently. I am now trying to fix this neglect.


It is my favorite Beethoven symphonies set. My feelings about the ornaments were ambivalent, but the interpretation is clear, vivid and refreshing. I think No. 9 is wonderful.


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 9 Chamber Music II (Various, BIS, 5 CD's)

CD1: Early works. Mainly works involving the cello, including his earliest surviving composition Water Drops for Violin and Cello. Not Sibelius as we know it, but typical romantic period style works, well worth hearing.


----------



## Philidor

Happy 337th birthday, Johann Sebastian Bach!

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Partite diverse sopra "Sei gegrüßet, Jesu gütig" BWV 768*

Ton Koopman, organ


----------



## Art Rock

Alessandro Solbiati: Symphonies 1 and 2, Die Sterne des Leidlands (Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI, Daniel Kwaka, Stradivarius)

Alessandro Solbiati (1956) is an Italian composer - this is the only CD of his works in my collection. The two symphonies are from 1998 and 2005. The rather post-modern first symphony is not bad at all, but also not remarkable (imo). The second is more interesting, with mood and sound fluctuations and some remarkable percussion effects. One of the better symphonies of this century that I've listened to. Die Sterne des Leidlands (1991) is a worthwhile bonus.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various works part four for this morning.

Piano Sonata (1924):
_Serenade_ for piano (1925):










_Suite no.1_ - arr. for chamber orchestra of _Cinq pièces faciles nos.1-4_ for piano duet (orig. 1917 - arr. 1925):
_Quatre études_ - arr. for orchestra of _Three Pieces for String Quartet_ and _Étude pour pianola_ (orig. 1914 and 1921 - arr. 1928):










_Svadebka_ [_Les Noces (The Wedding)_] - 'choreographed scenes with music and voices' in four tableaux for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir, four pianos and percussion, after Russian folk sources [Text: Igor Stravinsky] (1914-17 - rev. 1919-23):
_Oedipus rex_ - opera-oratorio in two acts, after the tragedy by Sophocles [Libretto: Jean Cocteau, transl. into Latin by Abbé Jean Daniélou (1927):










_Apollon musagète_ [_Apollo, Leader of the Muses_] - ballet in two tableaux for string orchestra (1927-28):


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Complete string quartets (Rubio Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 5 CD's)

Another take om my favourite string quartet cycle. I recently played the Borodins on Decca, and I have the Eder on Naxos. This was a bargain I could not refuse at under 10 euro for the complete box (new). Playing CD1 (Quartets 2,8,13).


----------



## haziz

* Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge*

_ Ian Bostridge (vocals)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink_
Recorded: 1997-12-14
Recording Venue: 13 & 14 December 1997 / The Colosseum, Watford


----------



## haziz

* Warlock: The Curlew (1988 Digital Remaster)*
_
Christopher Wellington (viola), David Butt (flute), Eileen Croxford (cello), Frances Mason (violin), Hugh Bean (violin), Ian Partridge (vocals), Janet Craxton (cor anglais)_
Recorded: 1988-01-01
Recording Venue: 11 & 12 June 1973, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London

I don't listen to vocal (classical) music that often. Maybe I should.


----------



## OCEANE

Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 in G Minor

I dont really know much about this symphony by Stenhammar but Blomstedt is my favorite conductor and I believe in his interpretation and his passion in music as well.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Ukrainian'*
_
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Claudio Abbado_
Recorded: 1968-02-22
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London

My favorite recording of one of my favorite Tchaikovsky symphonies.


----------



## Philidor

Again some relistening.

*Alfred Schnittke: Canon in Memory of Igor Stravinsky (1971)*

Kronos Quartet

*Helmut Lachenmann: Gran Torso (String Quartet No. 1, 1971, rev. 1976/88)*

Jack Quartet


----------



## realdealblues

*Aaron Copland*
_Dance Symphony_
[Rec. 1965]

*Morton Gould*
_Spirituals For Orchestra_
[Rec. 1965]







_Conductor:_ Morton Gould
_Orchestra:_ Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88*
_
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Myung-Whun Chung
_
First time listening to this recording of Dvořák's 8th. I like Chung's recording of the same symphony with the Vienna Philharmonic, but this is my first time listening to his recording with the Gothenburg Orchestra, which I believe preceded the Vienna album.


----------



## sbmonty

Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13
Taneyev Quartet


----------



## Vasks

*Bridge - Rebus: Concert Overture (Hickox/Chandos)
Britten - Solo Cello Suite #1 (Hugh/Naxos)
Finzi - Love's Labours Lost Suite (Boughton/Nimbus)*


----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: The Land and the Sea of Greece, Island Images, The Maiden and Death, Procession to Acheron, Echo (Lorenda Ramou, BIS)

A compilation of the piano pieces for ballet by this Greek composer. Some of these works I already played in the last two weeks or so in orchestrated versions, but these are the originals.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Bohuslav Martinu - 5th and 7th String Quartet - played by the Martinu Quartet - Naxos


----------



## Art Rock

Antonio Soler: Six Concertos For Two Organs (Tini Mathot, Ton Koopman, Erato)

Padre Antonio Soler (1729 - 1783) was a Catalan composer, whose works are on the threshold of late Baroque and early Classical music eras. I will usually pick up any organ CD I find at thrift shops, like this one. Not brilliant, neither the music, nor the sound, but certainly worth the 50 cents.


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104*

_ Frans Helmerson (cello)
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi_


----------



## Philidor

Beyond planets.

*Gustav Holst: First Choral Symphony op. 41 (1923-24) *

Susan Gritton, soprano
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 04] F. Chopin - [1983] [2022] Waltzes Nos. 1-17 (Kocsis)*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 5
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

I'm actually performing this in a few weeks, so this a good opportunity to do a little comparative listening. By the way, this is an extremely challenging bassoon 1 part; I've got work ahead.

On the first pass, I remember being very impressed by this recording. Let's see whether I agree with myself.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Copland
Organ Symphony
Dance Symphony
Symphony No. 2, "Short Symphony"
Orchestral Variations
Simon Preston, organ
Saint Louis SO
Slatkin*


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich: Complete string quartets (Rubio Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 5 CD's)
> 
> Another take om my favourite string quartet cycle. I recently played the Borodins on Decca, and I have the Eder on Naxos. This was a bargain I could not refuse at under 10 euro for the complete box (new). Playing CD1 (Quartets 2,8,13).


Playing CD2 now (quartets 3,7,9)


----------



## ansfelden

J.S. Bach - Concerts avec plusieurs instruments - Café Zimmermann


----------



## Philidor

Next Mahler #7.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

The Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez










Although I've read the hymns of praise for Boulez' Mahler recordings, this one leaves me cold (again). Brilliant report of the score, and, yes, there are certain moments, but else?


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 04] Ludwig van Beethoven - [2012] Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8 (Jochum)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Einaudi, Underwater*

This is nice.


----------



## Malx

Art Rock said:


> Playing CD2 now (quartets 3,7,9)


As you are a Shosty quartet lover Art I'd be interested in your thoughts on this set. It does come up for sale at very decent prices from time to time but I constantly swither as to if I should I buy or not - I already have a number of complete sets.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> As you are a Bartok quartet lover Art I'd be interested in your thoughts on this set. It does come up for sale at very decent prices from time to time but I constantly swither as to if I should I buy or not - I already have four complete sets.


I'd like to know also. Though I only have three complete sets of the Shostakovich quartets.


----------



## Philidor

Gorgeous.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat major KV 589 ("2nd Prussian Quartet")*

Quatuor Mosaïques


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*

This is a surprise. I don't know what I was expecting, but this is light, expressive, but also tightly executed. The sound isn't that bad for a live 1953 recording.


----------



## Art Rock

Malx said:


> As you are a Bartok quartet lover Art....


Now, whoever told you that was lying. 

So far, I'd say the playing is good, probably better than the Eder, but not as good as the Borodin on Decca. Definitely worth just under ten euro (what I paid for it).

ETA: disclaimer: I am not an expert in comparing different versions.


----------



## Chilham

Schubert: Symphony No. 9 "Great"

Thomas Dausgaard, Swedish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Art Rock said:


> Now, whoever told you that was lying.
> 
> So far, I'd say the playing is good, probably better than the Eder, but not as good as the Borodin on Decca. Definitely worth just under ten euro (what I paid for it).
> 
> ETA: disclaimer: I am not an expert in comparing different versions.


 suitably embarassed!
Well there you go - I had just pulled down my Belcea Bartok quartet set from the shelf to play and had a brain fart and typed Bartok instead of Shostakovich but having done so I then quoted the number of Bartok sets I have (I have now edited the post) - my apologies.

But thanks for the response.


----------



## Art Rock

I was curious to see what professional reviewers thought of the Rubio Shosty set. They rate it pretty high.

Paul Shoemaker: 


> You've never heard any sound any better. The players are doing all the work to guarantee that. The playing is dramatic and sensual. They particularly like to settle into a nice rich tonal chord and let it resonate among the four instruments and hold the taste of it for a second. They treat this music like Art of the Fugue, keeping a mostly solemn, unruffled mood throughout. The 1984 Borodiners on the other hand play some of the faster movements with a torchy vibrato and a trace of schmaltz and find a bouncy Russian folk tune here and there which they play with an earthy authenticity.


David Hurwitz: 


> Very natural recorded sound, happily not too close to the players, ideally complements the ensemble's approach. You can find more gut-wrenching versions of these works (the Borodin Quartet, for example), but this set does the music full justice while also placing it within the great quartet tradition to which Shostakovich so often pays homage. An excellent achievement and a tremendous bargain.


(Quotes are short enough compared to the linked reviews to be allowed under fair use)


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, String Quartets Nos 3 & 5 - Belcea Quartet.*

Yep, definitely Bartok not Shostakovich!


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Philidor said:


> Next Mahler #7.
> 
> *Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*
> 
> The Cleveland Orchestra
> Pierre Boulez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I've read the hymns of praise for Boulez' Mahler recordings, this one leaves me cold (again). Brilliant report of the score, and, yes, there are certain moments, but else?


I liked your comment and then removed it for the Boulez _bashing_ :lol: Boulez is my go to for Mahler (except for no. 1 and DLVE)


----------



## Philidor

It sounds so old-fashioned warm-hearted, I am falling in love with this recording ...

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet B-flat major op. 67*

Quartetto Italiano










Very glad to have this box, a source for pleasure which is never running dry ...


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Last from this small Bavouzet survey. Beethoven's Piano Concertos, with Bavouzet as both soloist and conductor. Let's see if it works out


----------



## Philidor

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> I liked your comment and then removed it for the Boulez _bashing_ :lol: Boulez is my go to for Mahler (except for no. 1 and DLVE)


If you are happy with Boulez' Mahler, I wish you all the best for listening to this combination ...  ... I can have pleasure with #6 and partially with #8 in this combination; #3 doesn't reach me at all ... obviously, my antennas are not in good state to get in resonance with these recordings ...


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Schubert - Mass No. 6 in E-flat major*
Rafael Kubelík, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir, Gundula Janowitz, Grace Hoffman, Albert Gassner, Franz Crass

A typically subtle and disciplined live performance of Schubert's choral masterpiece from the ever-reliable Kubelík and his forces.


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Piano works (Jenny Lin, Hänssler Classics)

A selection of Silvestrov's piano compositions, including as most substantial one the first piano sonata. The rest are delightful miniatures, including a charming Chopinesque set of three postludes dedicated to the pianist herself, and an intriguing homage to the second Viennese School composers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various works part five scattered throughout the rest of today.

_Le Baiser de la fée_ [_The Fairy's Kiss_] - ballet in one act and four scenes, after the tale _Isjomfruen_ [_The Ice Maiden_] by Hans Christian Andersen - includes reworking of material from songs and piano pieces by Tchaikovsky (1928 - rev. 1950):










_Trois petites chansons (Souvenir de mon enfance)_ [_Three Little Songs (Recollections of My Childhood)_] for voice and piano, arr. for voice and small orchestra [Texts: anon. Russian folk sources] (orig. bet. 1906-13 - arr. 1930):










_Symphony of Psalms_ for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _Psalms XXXVIII/XXXIX/CL_] (1930 - rev. 1948):










Concerto for piano and wind instruments (1923-24 - rev. 1950):
_Capriccio_ for piano and orchestra (1926-29 - rev. 1949):
Violin Concerto in D (1931):










_Duo Concertant_ for violin and piano (1932):


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 8 - Rattle - City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

A composer I have never really got on with but thought now might be the right time to give his music another listen.....

All works performed by Elder and the Halle Orchestra....Elgar.

Introduction and Allegro
Symphony no.2
Violin Concerto (with Zehetmair)

Have never heard the 2nd symphony and have read some very positive observations and comments over the years.


----------



## Malx

*Dvořák, String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op. 106 - Pavel Haas Quartet.*

Finally saw this disc at a reasonable pre-loved price - so buy button pressed.


----------



## marlow

Vaughan Williams Symphony 4 / Mitropoulis

'We are about to see brutality in Europe on a scale that will almost be beyond our comprehension'


----------



## Art Rock

Pedro  Solère: Clarinet Concertos, Double concerto (Prager Kammerorchestrer, Dieter Klöcker, Sandra Arnold, Orfeo)

Pedro Étienne Solère (1753 - 1817) was a French composer, teacher of music and clarinetist. This CD contains three clarinet concertos, including one for two clarinets that comes first on the CD. The clarinet concerto in E flat major was composed together with Joseph Ignaz Schnabel, while the clarinet concerto in B flat major has the nickname 'Spanish'. All three are lovely works, giving the clarinet(s) the chance to shine. To my taste they are at a similar level as say Weber, Spohr, and Crusell.


----------



## haziz

jim prideaux said:


> A composer I have never really got on with but thought now might be the right time to give his music another listen.....
> 
> All works performed by Elder and the Halle Orchestra....Elgar.
> 
> Introduction and Allegro
> Symphony no.2
> Violin Concerto (with Zehetmair)
> 
> Have never heard the 2nd symphony and have read some very positive observations and comments over the years.


A bit surprising that you managed to escape listening to Elgar's second symphony up to this point considering your location. I realize that tastes vary quite a bit, but Elgar is quite pervasive, maybe a bit too pervasive in the UK. I adore his cello concerto (my favorite by any composer in the genre). I like his symphonies but am less enamored with them. I do tend to prefer his second symphony over the first, but would rank several composers ahead of Elgar with regards to symphonies.


----------



## haziz

* Herbert, V: Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 30*
_
Gautier Capuçon (cello)
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi_
Recorded: 2008-05-13
Recording Venue: 5-7, 10 & 13 May, 2008 Radio Hall, Frankfurt. 8 & 9 May, 2008 Alte Oper, Frankfurt.


----------



## cougarjuno

Coming close to Easter


----------



## 13hm13

Hindemith: Violin Concerto; Symphony in E-Flat


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Diamond
Symphony No. 3
Seattle Symphony
Schwarz*


----------



## haziz

* Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis*
_
New Queen's Hall Orchestra
Barry Wordsworth_
Recorded: 1992-10
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony. Hallé Orchestra. Angel late 60's release.


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Strauss - Tod Und Verklärung Op. 24 & Vier Letzte Lieder. Berliner Philharmoniker w/Gundula Janowitz, soprano. Deutsche Grammophon 1974 German release


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Piston
The Incredible Flutist Suite
Seattle Symphony
Schwarz*










Scintillating music and I'm so thankful for Schwarz and Delos for recording so much undervalued American music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing a back-to-back Vaughan Williams Abravanel special!

















Both are outstanding recordings and, like Berglund, I wish Abravanel recorded more of Vaughan Williams' music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pettersson
Concerto No. 1 for Strings
Musica Vitae
Peter Sundkvist*










Next:

*Rouse
Concerto per corde
The Concordia Orchestra
Marin Alsop*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Penderecki
Symphony No. 6 "Chinese Songs"
Stephan Genz (baritone), Joanna Kravchenko (erhu)
Polish Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Sopot
Wojciech Rajski*










Those who believe that Penderecki is all "doom and gloom" would do well to listen to his last three symphonies. This is sensuous music and the orchestration recalls that of the Impressionists, but also Mahler and Schoenberg. The erhu was an inspired choice and it provides some interludes here.


----------



## tortkis

Boris Lyatoshynsky : Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3 - Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra, Theodore Kuchar (Naxos)









This interview with Silvestrov made me curious about Lyatoshynsky's music. Symphony No. 3 is a powerful work.

_What Ukrainian music is worth knowing?_

Silvestrov: Well, my teacher Lyatoshynsky is a great composer. His 3rd symphony is world class. Overall, however, one should understand that Ukrainian music, like Russian music, is primarily European music. It is part of European culture.


----------



## Philidor

Bach for lent.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

The Seven Choral Preludes for Lent from the "Orgelbüchlein"*
- O Lamm Gottes, unschuldig BWV BWV 618
- Christe, du Lamm Gottes BWV 619
- Christe, der uns selig macht BWV 620
- Da Jesus an dem Kreuze stund BWV 621
- O Mensch. bewein dein Sünde groß BWV 622
- Wir danken dir, Herr Jesu Christ BWV 623
- Hilf Gott, dass mir's gelinge BWV 624

*From "18 Leipziger Choräle":*
- O Lamm Gottes, unschuldig BWV 656

Ton Koopman, organ


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich: Complete string quartets (Rubio Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 5 CD's)
> 
> Another take om my favourite string quartet cycle. I recently played the Borodins on Decca, and I have the Eder on Naxos. This was a bargain I could not refuse at under 10 euro for the complete box (new). Playing CD1 (Quartets 2,8,13).


Played CD 3 before and after breakfast. Quartets 5, 11 and 12. Still happy with this box.


----------



## jim prideaux

haziz said:


> A bit surprising that you managed to escape listening to Elgar's second symphony up to this point considering your location. I realize that tastes vary quite a bit, but Elgar is quite pervasive, maybe a bit too pervasive in the UK. I adore his cello concerto (my favorite by any composer in the genre). I like his symphonies but am less enamored with them. I do tend to prefer his second symphony over the first, but would rank several composers ahead of Elgar with regards to symphonies.


Well haziz, in many respects you are right in identifying the man's music as being pervasive in this country. However it is often more with regard to the elements of his music that are often associated with some nebulous notion of 'Englishness'. For so many reasons I have often 'kicked against' these notions ( for example I do not come from an area of the country that might be easily associated with these preconceptions) and have stayed away from Elgar as a result. I do realise that based upon experience I need to be careful I do not overstate my case here.....in my early days as a member of TC I was the recipient of a limited ban as I got involved in some 'spat' regarding exactly the same subject.

But to the music! Last night's listening confirmed yet again that I just do not like Elgar's music and I find it difficult to explain why. We hear music very differently and personally and in this instance it may well be my loss but no!

When it comes to English 20th century music I will stick with Walton and RVW, as well as Finzi and Rubbra.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Well haziz, in many respects you are right in identifying the man's music as being pervasive in this country. However it is often more with regard to the elements of his music that are often associated with some nebulous notion of 'Englishness'. For so many reasons I have often 'kicked against' these notions ( for example I do not come from an area of the country that might be easily associated with these preconceptions) and have stayed away from Elgar as a result. I do realise that based upon experience I need to be careful I do not overstate my case here.....in my early days as a member of TC I was the recipient of a limited ban as I got involved in some 'spat' regarding exactly the same subject.
> 
> But to the music! Last night's listening confirmed yet again that I just do not like Elgar's music and I find it difficult to explain why. We hear music very differently and personally and in this instance it may well be my loss but no!
> 
> When it comes to English 20th century music I will stick with Walton and RVW, as well as Finzi and Rubbra.


It took me a long while to enjoy Elgar and it was Sinopoli's second symphony recording that did it for me, maybe its an outside view not encumbered by the 'Englishness' you refer to that helped, who knows.
Don't worry about not being associated with 'Elgar's England' you are close enough to Scotland to be adopted as one of us


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 9 Chamber Music II (Various, BIS, 5 CD's)

CD2: More early work (1888-1889), Mostly shorter pieces, but also a Suite in A major for string trio and a Fantasia for cello (originally with piano, but that part is lost), together taking almost half an hour. In the end, the same opinion as for the first CD in this box: Not Sibelius as we know it, but typical romantic period style works, well worth hearing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

jim prideaux said:


> Well haziz, in many respects you are right in identifying the man's music as being pervasive in this country. However it is often more with regard to the elements of his music that are often associated with some nebulous notion of 'Englishness'. For so many reasons I have often 'kicked against' these notions ( for example I do not come from an area of the country that might be easily associated with these preconceptions) and have stayed away from Elgar as a result. I do realise that based upon experience I need to be careful I do not overstate my case here.....in my early days as a member of TC I was the recipient of a limited ban as I got involved in some 'spat' regarding exactly the same subject.
> 
> But to the music! Last night's listening confirmed yet again that I just do not like Elgar's music and I find it difficult to explain why. We hear music very differently and personally and in this instance it may well be my loss but no!
> 
> When it comes to English 20th century music I will stick with Walton and RVW, as well as Finzi and Rubbra.


I'm from Elgar's neck of the woods and I have never found his actual music essentially "English" in the way I associate "Englishness" with Vaughan Williams, Holst, Finzi etc. - for example, I think with his choral music the texts make it seem more English than it actually is. Had Elgar been a German composer I would not have said that he sounded particularly "un-German" - his music has that vein of Germanic discipline and structure running through it, at least to my ears.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various works part six for late morning and early afternoon.

_Perséphone_ - mélodrame for speaker, tenor, mixed choir, children's choir and orchestra [Text: André Gide] (1933-34):










_Jeu de cartes_ [_Card Game_] - ballet 'in three deals' for orchestra (1936-37):










_Pastorale_ for vocalise soprano and piano, arr. for violin, oboe, cor anglais, clarinet and bassoon (orig. 1907 - arr. 1933):
Concerto for two pianos (1935):
_Dumbarton Oaks_ - concerto in E-flat for chamber orchestra (1938):










_Tango_ for piano (1940):


----------



## Bourdon

*Tallis*

English Anthems


----------



## Art Rock

August Söderman: Catholic Mass, Die Wallfart nach Kevlaar (Symphony Orchestra of the State Academy of Music Stockholm, Choir and soloists, Per Borin, Sterling)

Another Sterling CD with works by Swedish composer August Söderman. The Mass (1875) is the main course at 41 minutes. Accomplished work, not particularly outstanding, but good to hear. The Pilgrimage to Kevlaar is an interesting coupling.


----------



## Bourdon

*Codex Las Huelgas*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I'm really enjoying this disc: Zemlinsky's _Seejungfrau_ and Schreker's _Geburtstag der Infantin_. Glorious playing from Vasily Petrenko and the Liverpool Philharmonic, beautifully recorded by Onyx.


----------



## OCEANE

Guarneri Quartet, Arnold Steinhardt, David Soyer, John Dalley, John Pfeiffer & Michael Tree, brings out the Art of Beethoven quartets.


----------



## Vasks

*Smetana - Overture to "The Kiss" (Stankovsky/Marco Polo)
Dvorak - Symphony #9 (Macal/Delos)*


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
András Schiff: Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment (2019)

Schiff's turn towards historically informed performance is intriguing, considering his two recordings of the Goldberg Variations on modern grand pianos (without the damper pedals). I think Brahms does not require this approach; these performances don't sound radically different compared to modern performance practices, in any case. The orchestral sound is a bit less hefty, of course, and this helps the piano sound more forward without losing the clarity of the orchestra. The 1859 Blüthner piano that Schiff employs here, however, does have a different timbre than a Steinway, Bösendorfer, or Yamaha modern grand piano. The decay is a bit faster, and the upper, middle, and lower registers are distinct. The descending piano passage at about ten and a half minutes into the first movement of the D minor concerto showcases these different registers pretty well. Thank goodness these were recorded a couple of months _before_ COVID-19 shut down Europe!

Schiff's interview about this recording was interesting to me:


----------



## haziz

I have listened to the Rite of Spring a few times over the years, including twice live in concert (not as a ballet). It is an interesting composition and is certainly listenable but I have never warmed up to it much. It generally came across as a bit too "modern" for my somewhat orthodox tastes in classical music. A fellow member of the forum has just promoted it from the 3rd tier into the 2nd tier in Science's extensive ranking of recommended compositions. I was about to launch into a slightly snarky post to the effect that it is over-rated at this exalted level, but then checked myself spontaneously after all it does sting a little when forum members don't seem to share my adulation for the music of Tchaikovsky and Dvorak, although by this point I am almost used to it. I later noticed this post by Science which is in the first post of his latest experiment in ranking the compositions, one that I have just participated in:



science said:


> ........
> 
> Finally, though, please indulge me for a moment. I beg you to approach this list with an open mind with regard to your own tastes and knowledge. On any given tier, you will probably see a work or maybe several works that seem far too highly recommended to you, compared to your favorite works on that tier. Maybe you've never heard of them, maybe you've never heard nice things about them, maybe you've never liked them, whatever. Well, I hope you'll strongly consider giving them a listen, or another listen. Maybe look them up and see if they're respected for some reason that you don't already know about. In short, I wish that we would all use this as a way to learn more about a very wide variety of music from each other -- and come to enjoy it more profoundly.
> 
> Thank you!


Noticing that I have not listened to the Rite of Spring in at least a couple of years, or any Stravinsky for that matter in a year or so, and feeling almost like someone who reviews a book on Amazon without ever reading it (I have however listened to The Rite of Spring a few times). I am now giving this composition another spin with an open mind.

* Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring*

_Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky_


----------



## Bourdon

*Musica della Capella Sistina*

A wonderfully sung Stabat Mater by Palestrina and a Miserere by Allegri among other treasures on this very attractive recording.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Copland
Appalachian Spring (original version)
Columbia Chamber Ensemble
Copland*










So gorgeous and these three volumes titled _A Copland Celebration_ are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## sbmonty

Rasmussen, S: Cantus Borealis
Reykjavík Wind Quintet


----------



## Miranna




----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8*

_Rubio Quartet_


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> I have listened to the Rite of Spring a few times over the years, including twice live in concert (not as a ballet). It is an interesting composition and is certainly listenable but I have never warmed up to it much. It generally came across as a bit too "modern" for my somewhat orthodox tastes in classical music. A fellow member of the forum has just promoted it from the 3rd tier into the 2nd tier in Science's extensive ranking of recommended compositions. I was about to launch into a slightly snarky post to the effect that it is over-rated at this exalted level, but then checked myself spontaneously after all it does sting a little when forum members don't seem to share my adulation for the music of Tchaikovsky and Dvorak, although by this point I am almost used to it. I later noticed this post by Science which is in the first post of his latest experiment in ranking the compositions, one that I have just participated in:
> 
> Noticing that I have not listened to the Rite of Spring in at least a couple of years, or any Stravinsky for that matter in a year or so, and feeling almost like someone who reviews a book on Amazon without ever reading it (I have however listened to The Rite of Spring a few times). I am now giving this composition another spin with an open mind.
> 
> * Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring*
> 
> _Columbia Symphony Orchestra
> Igor Stravinsky_


I share your love of both Tchaikovsky and Dvořák, but I also love Stravinsky unequivocally. It _is_ possible to love many different kinds of composers after all. I will say that don't share your allergy for modern music, however.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Diamond
Symphony No. 4
Seattle Symphony
Schwarz*


----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> I share your love of both Tchaikovsky and Dvořák, but I also love Stravinsky unequivocally. It _is_ possible to love many different kinds of composers after all. I will say that don't share your allergy for modern music, however.


I just nominated Higdon's Blue Cathedral (1999/2000) for promotion in that same thread.


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76*

_ London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz_
Recorded: 1965-12-10
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

Recently I have been mostly listening to the 5th symphony (probably my favorite by Dvořák) conducted by Suitner, Anguélov and Rowicki. Returning to an old sentimental favorite.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> I just nominated Higdon's Blue Cathedral (1999/2000) for promotion in that same thread.


I don't partake in any of the so-called "games" here, but Higdon could hardly be called "modern" next to Stravinsky's _Le sacre_ for example. She's more Neoromantic. Much of the modern music that I enjoy (i. e. The Second Viennese School) is music you'd never bat an eye at or consider "great". I think it's composers who use a lot of dissonance that I'm thinking of and which, in turn, give you a lot of trouble.


----------



## realdealblues

*Felix Mendelssohn*
_Symphony No. 2 in B flat, Op. 52 "Lobgesang"_
[Rec. 2012]







_Conductor:_ Jan Willem de Vriend
_Orchestra:_ The Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Consensus Vocalis
_Soloists:_ Judith Wanroij, Machteld Baumans, Patrick Henckens


----------



## Malx

*Miaskovsky, String Quartet No 13 - Pacifica Quartet.*

First listen to this weeks string quartet choice.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various works part seven for the rest of this afternoon.

_Danses concertantes_ for chamber orchestra (1941-42):
_Four Norwegian Moods_ for orchestra (1942):










_Bluebird Pas de Deux_ from Pyotr Tchaikovsky's ballet _The Sleeping Beauty_, arr. for chamber orchestra (arr. 1941):
Sonata for two pianos (1943-44):
_Elegy_ for solo viola (1944):










Orchestral arrangement of _The Star-Spangled Banner_ (1941):
_Ode: Elegiacal Chant in Three Parts_ for orchestra (1943):
_Circus Polka: For a Young Elephant_ for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1942 - arr. 1944):
_Scènes de ballet_ - suite of dance movements for orchestra (1944):
_Scherzo à la russe_ for orchestra (1944):










_Babel_ - cantata for narrator, male choir and orchestra [Text: extract from _The Book of Genesis_] (1944):










_Symphony in Three Movements_ for orchestra (1945):


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: _Ein deutsches Requiem_, Op. 45
Genia Kühmeier, Gerald Finley
Netherlands Radio Choir, Royal Concertgebuow Orchestra, Mariss Jansons

There are many things I could say about this performance, but in short: this 2012 recording has become my favorite of this work in the stereo recording era on modern instruments. Simply wonderful.

As we edge into COVID-19 becoming endemic, I think there will need to be a real reckoning, a time of sustained universal grief for the millions who died in the pandemic, that we have not yet faced the reality of.


----------



## Philidor

Nice pandemonium.

*Witold Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra*

The Cleveland Orchestra
Christoph von Dohnányi


----------



## Malx

*Miaskovsky, String Quartet No 13 - Taneyev & Kopelman Quartets.*

Streamed two more recordings of this weeks quartet selection via Qobuz.


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'*

_ London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz_
Recorded: 1966-12-03
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: Quartet in E minor, Op. 59, No. 2

played by the Dover Quartet

Joel Link, violin
Bryan Lee, violin
Milena Pajaro-van de Stadt, viola
Camden Shaw, cello


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat Major, Op. 127

played by the Dover Quartet

Joel Link, violin 
Bryan Lee, violin 
Milena Pajaro-van de Stadt, viola 
Camden Shaw, cello


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Ukrainian'*
_
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti_
Recorded: 1977-03-28
Recording Venue: 27 & 28 March 1977 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Philidor

Now MTT chasing the spirit.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

London Symphony Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas










Michael Tilson Thomas succeeds in demystifying the inner movements. What is left after this symphonic exorcism, is a different question. However, the absence of dark shadows might have facilitated playing a "naive", simple-hearted finale.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Richard Barret - world-line
Timothy McCormack - subsidence
Liza Lim - Roda - The Living Circle

Elision Ensemble


----------



## Borderless

*Brahms Piano Concertos: Helene Grimaude*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Copland
Dance Panels
Orchestra of St. Luke's
Davies*










Copland's last ballet. Such a lyrical work and a fitting farewell to someone who excelled in this particular medium.


----------



## Musicaterina

Felix Mendelssohn: Octet in E-Flat Major, Op. 20

played by:

Jasper String Quartet
J Freivogel, violin I
Sae Chonabayashi, violin II
Sam Quintal, viola
Rachel Henderson Freivogel, cello

Jupiter String Quartet
Nelson Lee, violin I
Meg Freivogel, violin II
Liz Freivogel, viola
Daniel McDonough, cello


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pettersson
Symphony No. 14
Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Comissiona*










Powerful stuff! One hell of a performance so far. So much better than Lindberg's on BIS (an overall disappointing series for me). This is fire and brimstone, folks.


----------



## Musicaterina

Franz Schubert: Octet in F Major, D. 803 (1824)

played by:

Antje Weithaas, Violine / Alina Pogostkina, Violine / Veronika Hagen, Viola / Sol Gabetta, Cello / Robert Vizvari, Double Bass / Alejandro Núñez, Horn / Gustavo Núñez, Bassoon / Sabine Meyer, Clarinet


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert | Die schöne Müllerin* | Peter Schreier / Norman Shetler


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47*

_ Kyung Wha Chung (violin)
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn_
Recorded: 1970-06-03
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Philidor

Again KV 589.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat Major KV 589 ("2nd Prussian Quartet")*

Emerson String Quartet










A fine one, however, I would currently prefer Mosaiques - then at some distance ABQ (Teldec) and Quartetto Italiano, then the Hagen Qt. - Klenke is next.


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Melodies of Silence (Tomasz Kamienak, Brilliant Classics)

A wonderful collection of miniatures from Silvestrov's piano oeuvre: 27 works, the longest still under 5 minutes.


----------



## haziz

* Clyne: DANCE*

_ Inbal Segev
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Marin Alsop_


----------



## Philidor

Last op. 67 - for the time being.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet B-flat major op. 67*

Busch Quartet
May 1949










My favorites are Quatuor Ébène and Quartetto Italiano, followed by Auryn, ABQ (EMI) and Melos.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various works part eight scattered throughout the rest of today. I am a little confused with two of the three short liturgical works - the sleevenotes distinctly say that these are revised versions in Latin from 1949 but they are sung here in the original Slavonic.

_Ebony Concerto_ for clarinet and jazz band (1945):










Concerto in D for string orchestra (1946):










_Orpheus_ - ballet in three tableaux (1947):










_Mass_ for mixed choir, two oboes, English horn, two bassoons, two trumpets and three trombones (1944 and 1948):
_Pater Noster_ [_Otche Nash_] for unaccompanied mixed choir, rev. in Latin from the original Slavonic (1926 - rev. 1949):
_Credo_ [_Veruyu_] for unaccompanied mixed choir, rev. in Latin from the original Slavonic (1932 - rev. 1949 and 1964):
_Ave Maria_ [_Bogoroditse Dyevo_] for unaccompanied mixed choir, rev. in Latin from the original Slavonic (orig. 1934 - arr. 1949):


----------



## haziz

* Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, Op. 38*
_
Hallé Orchestra, Bryn Terfel (soloist), Alice Coote (soloist), Paul Groves (soloist)
Hallé Choir, Hallé Youth Choir
Mark Elder_

I don't listen to choral works or oratorios that often. Giving it a spin.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, WAB 104
Münchner Philharmoniker
Celibidache*










Stunning!


----------



## Chilham

haziz said:


> * Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, Op. 38*
> _
> Hallé Orchestra, Bryn Terfel (soloist), Alice Coote (soloist), Paul Groves (soloist)
> Hallé Choir, Hallé Youth Choir
> Mark Elder_
> 
> I don't listen to choral works or oratorios that often. Giving it a spin.


I found that to be the dullest piece of music I've listened to in the past year. YMMV


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Bernard Herrmann: The Film Scores on Phase 4
CD3: The Fantasy Film World of Bernard Herrmann
Bernard Herrmann & the National Philharmonic Orchestra*

Suites from "Journey to the Center of the Earth", "The Seventh Voyage of Sinbad", "The Day the Earth Stood Still" and "Fahrenheit 451".

I haven't seen the first three films in the list so the music is wholly new to me.

The music from "Journey…" is striking and atmospheric. The notes from the Composer discussing the instrumentation are interesting and succeed in creating an almost claustrophobic feeling at times, such as I'm tracks 6 and 7 "The Giant Chameleon and the Fight" and "The Shaft and Finale"

I've just started listening to the music excerpts from "The Seventh Voyage…" - just starting track 10 "Baghdad". I'm really enjoying the music so far except for track 9 "The Duel with the Skeleton" which was thankfully short as it had started to grate a little. The aforementioned track 10 is making amends for it however in an atmospheric, engrossing piece.

"Fahrenheit 451" is a film I discovered by accident and one I still enjoy. I haven't seen it in a while so I suspect I'll revisit the film in the near future after listening.


----------



## haziz

Chilham said:


> I found that to be the dullest piece of music I've listened to in the past year. YMMV


Well, I didn't finish the Dream of Gerontius, making it only about half way. Maybe another day. As I mentioned in my post, choral works and oratorios in general are not my cup of tea. It is just that this is supposed to be one of Elgar's landmark compositions, besides with an ongoing game by Bulldog tackling British choral works (which I am sitting out), I felt the urge to give it a spin.

On to one of my favorite symphonies:
*
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*
_
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## senza sordino

Tippett Symphony no 4, Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli, Fantasia on a Theme of Handel. 









Tippett Concerto for Orchestra, Triple Concerto (Violin, Viola and Cello)









I really like Tippett's music, but, I admit, not the easiest composer to listen to. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## Malx

senza sordino said:


> Tippett Symphony no 4, Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli, Fantasia on a Theme of Handel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tippett Concerto for Orchestra, Triple Concerto (Violin, Viola and Cello)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Tippett's music, but, I admit, not the easiest composer to listen to. Very interesting stuff.


Good to see Tippett getting some exposure.


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Symphony No 3 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*

This proving to be a very good set - or maybe I'm just in a good mood!


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> *Schubert, Symphony No 3 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*
> 
> This proving to be a very good set - or maybe I'm just in a good mood!


Even allowing for the 'good mood' Malx it really is a very good set!

Having spent a largely unrewarding time listening to Elgar last night I decided now might be the right time to return to one of my personal favourites.....Jansons and the Oslo Phil performing Dvorak's 5th!

Great symphony, great performance and a great recording......


----------



## marlow

Simply superb! Bach Cantata 49 Japanese style!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Death and Transfiguration
*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
String Quartet No. 2
Music Group of London*










Exquisite!


----------



## Neo Romanza

senza sordino said:


> Tippett Symphony no 4, Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli, Fantasia on a Theme of Handel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tippett Concerto for Orchestra, Triple Concerto (Violin, Viola and Cello)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Tippett's music, but, I admit, not the easiest composer to listen to. Very interesting stuff.


I love Tippett and have found that the more time I spend with his music, the more rewarding it becomes. His earlier works are quite easy on the ear, but, as he got older, he wrote much more gnarly music. Anyway, a great composer, IMHO that deserves as much attention as his contemporary Britten.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rzewski, The People United Will Never Be Defeated*

Written in 1975. and I'm finally getting around to hearing it in 2022. As they say, I'm late to the party.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Barber
Cello Concerto, Op. 22
Anne Gastinel, cello
City of Birmingham SO
Justin Brown*


----------



## haziz

* Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35*
_
Herman Krebbers (violin)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Kirill Kondrashin_
Recorded: 1979-06
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Eugen Jochum: London Philharmonic Orchestra (1976)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Nystroem
Ishavet ("The Arctic Ocean")
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Peter Eros*


----------



## haziz

* Balakirev: Symphony No. 1 in C major*

_ Vassily Sinaisky
BBC Philharmonic _


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Bruckner - Te Deum*
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Radio Choir, Elly Ameling, Anna Reynolds, Horst Hoffmann, Guus Hoekman, Bernard Haitink

I believe not only that Bruckner was one of the (if not THE) great nineteenth-century symphonists, but that his choral music is also unmatched by very few others of his time. I prefer the motets and masses, but the _Te Deum_ fits the bill for an energy jolt this evening.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Moeran
Serenade in G
Ulster Orchestra
Handley*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last works for the night:

*Copland
Symphony No. 3
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*










A heartfelt tribute not only to Copland and his music, but Bernstein's own friendship with the composer, which lasted nearly all of his professional career.

Next:

*Bernstein
On the Waterfront Suite
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ludwig van Beethoven

Symphony No. 5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, "Eroica" op. 55

New York Philharmonic
Bruno Walter

Recording: New York City, Liederkranz Hall, December 15 and January 20, 1941 
*

I think this is a good Fifth! Exciting all the way through and fun to hear. I have more mixed feelings about the Eroica which comes to a crawl at multiple points in the first movement. Of course, there are two other Eroicas in this box, so it'll be fun to compare when I get to them. These sound great for the time they were recorded.


----------



## ando

*À Tour d'Anches Albéric Magnard, Florent Schmitt, Jean Françaix* (2000, Altarus Records)


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Philidor

This one isn't too bad for lent.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Prelude and Fugue B minor BWV 544*

Ton Koopman, organ


----------



## Merl

Some top class quartet playing, as always, from the Chiaroscuro Quartet. They may occasionally come over as being a little mannered here and there but the results are lovely.


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Complete string quartets (Rubio Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 5 CD's)

Playing CD4 (Quartets 4,6,10). Nothing to add to my comments on previous CD's from this box.


----------



## Bourdon

*Febus Avant !*

After the Codex Huelgas yesterday another recording from the same box.


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'*

_ Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Evgeny Mravinsky_
Recorded: 1960-11-11
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## OCEANE

Clifford Curzon; George Szell: London Symphony Orchestra
The focus of this album is not Brahms but Curzon the pianist who deserves your attention. His Mozart piano concertos are great as well.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various works part nine for late morning and early afternoon. As I have gardening chores today the lone offering below is appropriately titled...

Terrible puns aside, this enjoyable opera pretty much brought the curtain down on Igor's thirty-year 'neo-classical' period - new adventures beckoned.

_The Rake's Progress_ - opera in three acts and an epilogue, based on the artwork by William Hogarth [Libretto: W.H. Auden and Chester Kallman] (1947-51):


----------



## OCEANE

Stuttgart Philharmonic Orchestra & Gabriel Feltz - Feltz emphasizes the disjointedness throughout rather than smoothing it over. it takes me sometime to get use to his approach.... and I have to say that I don't really like his approach indeed.


----------



## Helgi

Weinberg's chamber music today, such great stuff!










Trio for violin, viola and cello, op. 48
Concertino for violin and string orchestra, op. 42
- Gidon Kremer, Kremerata Baltica










Sonata for two violins, op. 69
- Gidon Kremer, Madra Petersone


----------



## sbmonty

Dvořák: Serenade For Winds In D Minor, Op. 44, B. 77
Jakub Hruša; Prague Philharmonia

Dvořák sure was a master of remarkable melodies.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Carlo Maria Giulini: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1976)

Wow I love this symphony!


----------



## Vasks

_Some Spaniards_

*Julian Orbon - Concerto Grosso (Valdes/Naxos)
Carlos Surinach - Piano Concerto (Larrocha/Eloquence)*

_and with that I'm off one more time to attend a premiere of my compositions. I'll be back Monday_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Einaudi, Temple White*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Gothos said:


> View attachment 165291
> 
> ............


I remember Emma Kirkby's comment on this: "Too fast." I don't know; I think it's perfect. But I'm an Emma Kirkby fanboy, so I can't be trusted.


----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: Violin sonatinas 1-4, Solo violin sonata, etc (Maria Asteriadou, Georgios Demertzis, BIS)

A selection of chamber music by Skalkottas. The solo violin sonata (1925) that comes first on the album is a pretty good work. Only a short and rather forgettable fragment of the first violin sonatina survived. The second (1929) did not do much for me either. The third (1935) sounded a little better, the fourth (1935) also - but both not really worthwhile either. These works are followed by seven miniatures, composed between 1946 and 1940 (ranging from 50 seconds until just under five minutes). I don't cull CD's from my collection, but if I did, this one might have to go.


----------



## haziz

* Goldmark: Concerto No. 1 in A minor for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 28*
_
Joshua Bell (violin)
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Barber
Prayers of Kierkegaard, Op. 30
Dale Duesing, baritone
Sarah Reese, soprano
Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Andrew Schenck*










Such an underrated work. I'm seriously surprised that Alsop didn't record it (or _The Lovers_ for that matter) whenever she was doing her Barber survey on Naxos. But, thankfully, this Schenck performance is top-notch.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various works part ten for the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

_Septet_ for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello and piano (1953):
_Epitaphium_ for flute, clarinet and harp (1959):










_Cantata_ for mezzo-soprano, tenor, female choir, two flutes, oboe, English horn and cello [Text: anon. 15th/16th century English] (1951-52):
_Canticum Sacrum ad Honorem Sancti Marci Nominis _ [_Canticle to Honour the Name of St. Mark_] for tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: various extracts from the Latin _Vulgate_] (1955):
_Choral Variations_ for mixed choir and orchestra, after J.S. Bach's _Canonic Variations on the Christmas Song 'Von Himmel hoch, da komm' ich herr'_ BWV769 [Text: Martin Luther] (1955):
_Threni: id est Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetae_ [_Lament: that is, the Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_] for soprano, contralto, two tenors, two basses, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _The Book of Lamentations_] (1957-58):










_Deux poèmes de Paul Verlaine_ for baritone and piano, op.9, arr. for baritone and orchestra (orig. 1910 - arr. 1951):
_Three Songs from William Shakespeare_ for mezzo-soprano, flute, clarinet and viola (1953):
_In Memoriam Dylan Thomas (Dirge-canons and song)_ for tenor, string quartet and four trombones [Text: Dylan Thomas] (1954):
_Two Poems of Konstantin Bal'mont_ for voice and piano, arr. for voice and small orchestra orig. 1911 - arr. 1954):
_Quatre chansons paysannes russes_ [_Four Russian Peasant Songs_] for voice and piano, arr. for mixed choir and four horns [Texts: anon. Russian folk sources] (orig. 1914-17 - arr. by 1954):
_Quatre chansons_ [_Four Songs_] for voice, flute, harp and guitar - arr. of two songs each for voice and piano from _Three Tales for Children_ and _Quatre chants russes_ [_Four Russian Songs_] [Texts: anon. Russian folk sources] (orig. 1915-17 and 1918-19 - arr. 1953-54):










_Concertino_ for string quartet, arr. for twelve instruments (orig. 1920 - arr. 1953):
_Greeting Prelude (for the 80th birthday of Pierre Monteux)_ for orchestra (1955): 
_Agon_ - ballet in four parts (1953 and 1956-57):










_Movements_ for piano and orchestra (1958-59):


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 10*
_
London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz_
Recorded: 1966-10-12
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Cello Concerto & Piano Concerto*

_Christophe Coin (cello), Andreas Staier (piano)
Orchestre des Champs-Élysées, Philippe Herreweghe_


----------



## Art Rock

Arthur Somervell: Piano Concerto in A minor 'Highland', Normandy (Symphonic Variations)
Frederic Cowen: Concertstück
(BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins, Martin Roscoe, Hyperion)

Number 54 in Hyperion's acclaimed The Romantic Piano Concerto series. The first track is a 20 minutes very rewarding piece written in 1897 for Paderewski by Frederic Hymen Cowen (1852 - 1935), an English composer, conductor and pianist. Arthur Somervell (1863-1937) was an English composer and art song writer. His piano concerto (1921), based on Scottish-sounding themes, may not be a lost masterpiece, but it is thoroughly enjoyable. The melodious 'Normandy' symphonic variations (1913) make an apt coupling. One of the better discs in the series.


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.*

I like this set - none of the recordings may be a first choice for any symphony but they are all played to a high standard in very good sound.


----------



## Itullian

Malx said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.*
> 
> I like this set - none of the recordings may be a first choice for any symphony but they are all played to a high standard in very good sound.


My favorite set.


----------



## Itullian

Fantastic set.


----------



## Art Rock

Vítězslava Kaprálová: Piano Works (Giorgio Koukl, Grand Piano)

Vítězslava Kaprálová (1915 - 1940) was a Czech composer and conductor. In spite of her early death (most likely from typhoid fever), she left behind a considerable amount of works, including a full CD's worth of piano music (a Naxos freebie offered today). These are mainly miniatures, but also one sonata (Sonata appasionata, Op. 6). I had not heard of her (or her works), so this was a nice way to further broaden my horizon.


----------



## Borderless

Art Rock said:


> Vítězslava Kaprálová: Piano Works (Giorgio Koukl, Grand Piano)
> 
> Vítězslava Kaprálová (1915 - 1940) was a Czech composer and conductor. In spite of her early death (most likely from typhoid fever), she left behind a considerable amount of works, including a full CD's worth of piano music (a Naxos freebie offered today). These are mainly miniatures, but also one sonata (Sonata appasionata, Op. 6). I had not heard of her (or her works), so this was a nice way to further broaden my horizon.


You beat me to the punch! I just got the free download and I am now listening to it, too!


----------



## Philidor

Towards the last mile of Mahler #7 ...

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas
March 2005










I like this one more than MTT's recording with the LSO from 1999. Much more atmospheric.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Another Mahler 7 for you (came to post and saw Philidor's post, great minds and what not...)


----------



## Philidor

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Another Mahler 7 for you (came to post and saw Philidor's post, great minds and what not...)


I really like Bernstein's first recording of #7 ... for me, it is my top chocie together with Abbado/CSO. MTT/SFSO a close follower ... looking forward to listening to Jonathan Nott and Abbado/Lucerne. - But thank you for mentioning the Bernstein recording!


----------



## Philidor

Now again some Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat Major KV 589 ("2nd Prussian Quartet")*

Klenke Quartet










Another wonderful one.


----------



## pmsummer

GRANT THE KING A LONG LIFE
_English Anthems & Instrumental Music_
*Thomas Weelkes*
The Choir of Sidney Sussex College Cambridge
Fretwork viol consort
David Skinner - direction
_
Obsidian_


----------



## Malx

Streamed the following from Spotify - do I really need another Shosty Quartet set?

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 2 - Shostakovich String Quartet.*


----------



## JohnD

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rzewski, The People United Will Never Be Defeated*
> 
> Written in 1975. and I'm finally getting around to hearing it in 2022. As they say, I'm late to the party.
> 
> View attachment 165287


A very appropriate album title!


----------



## Philidor

Speaking of "late to the party" ... next poll-induced acquaintance:

*Gerald Finzi: Intimations of Immortality op- 29*

James Gilchrist, tenor
Bournemouth Symphony Chorus and Orchestra
David Hill










Next one to remember.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Harrison
Piano Concerto
Keith Jarrett, piano
New Japan Philharmonic
Naoto Otomo*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Itullian said:


>


I'd urge people to check this set out - the best Brahms cycle in many years, IMVHO. I'm currently adoring symphony #3


----------



## Philidor

HenryPenfold said:


> I'd urge people to check this set out - the best Brahms cycle in many years, IMVHO. I'm currently adoring symphony #3


Really the best BRAHMS cycle? (Because there is no Brahms in this cycle?) So you do not like Brahms at all?


----------



## Philidor

Another inspirations from TC. However, the CD is in the rack for decades ...

*Wolfgang Rihm: Gesungene Zeit (Time Chant)*

Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine


----------



## pmsummer

TRIO SONATAS
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
Heinz Holliger - oboe
Maurice Bourgue - oboe
Thomas Zehetmair - violin
Klaus Thunemann - bassoon
Klaus Stoll - double-bass
Jonathan Rubin - lute
Christiane Jaccottet - harpsichord
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Philidor

pmsummer said:


> simul justus et peccator


 (Martin Luther)

And the Zelenka Trio Sonatas with Holliger, Zehetmair, Jaccottet and others are one of the greatest baroque chamber music recordings to my mind ...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Philidor said:


> Another inspirations from TC. However, the CD is in the rack for decades ...
> 
> *Wolfgang Rihm: Gesungene Zeit (Time Chant)*
> 
> Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> James Levine


The Rihm work is forgettable, but that Berg performance is legendary! Gosh, I don't think there has been a performance that even remotely rivals it. Everything fell into place magnificently in this Mutter/Levine performance.


----------



## realdealblues

*Richard Strauss*
_Four Last Songs
Freundliche Vision, Op. 48/1
Morgen, Op. 27/4
Meinem Kinde, Op. 37/3
Befreit, Op. 39/4
Zueignung, Op. 10/1_
[Rec. 1974]







_Soloist:_ Anneliese Rothenberger
_Conductor:_ Andre Previn
_Orchestra:_ London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Philidor

Neo Romanza said:


> The Rihm work is forgettable, but that Berg performance is legendary! Gosh, I don't think there has been a performance that even remotely rivals it. Everything fell into place magnificently in this Mutter/Levine performance.


With Berg, I prefer Zimmermann/Gelmetti. I am not the biggest fan of Ms. Anne-Sophie, but yes, I could retry it ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Einaudi, Underwater*

Einaudi put extra felt or something over his piano hammers to obtain this album's muffled, underwater sound. It is an interesting effect.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Philidor said:


> Really the best BRAHMS cycle? (Because there is no Brahms in this cycle?) So you do not like Brahms at all?


Lol!

In my extreme excitement of someone actually giving a shout-out for my favourite Brahms since Abbado back in 1992 (or whenever it was) I failed to spot that this set of CDs contains no Brahms - but hey, don't let that get in the way!!! :lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Streamed the following from Spotify - do I really need another Shosty Quartet set?


Ha! With all the discussion about the Rubio set around here, I've been thinking the same thing.


----------



## jim prideaux

Jansons and the Oslo Philharmonic.

Dvorak-7th and 8th Symphonies.


----------



## Philidor

HenryPenfold said:


> Lol!
> 
> In my extreme excitement of someone actually giving a shout-out for my favourite Brahms since Abbado back in 1992 (or whenever it was) I failed to spot that this set of CDs contains no Brahms - but hey, don't let that get in the way!!! :lol:


 If you insinuated that Abbado 1989/92 could be the digital reference cycle for Brahms, I second that ... together with Harnoncourt, Mackerras, Nelsons and Järvi ... but overall, ok, maybe Abbado ...


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

*Brahms - Motets, Op. 29, 74, and 110*
Robert Jones, St. Bride's Choir

I love how Brahms pays homage to the Renaissance motet in these works while infusing them with his signature opulent harmonic language and immaculate text-painting. The more I study his music, the more I realize what a genius he was. However, although their singing is good, I'm not so enamored of the mangled German pronunciation on this recording ("die werk-ee?" "Genüg?")


----------



## HenryPenfold

Philidor said:


> If you insinuated that Abbado 1989/92 could be the digital reference cycle for Brahms, I second that ... together with Harnoncourt, Mackerras, Nelsons and Järvi ... but overall, ok, maybe Abbado ...


Quite a lot of Abbado's performances do little for me, but that Brahms set is really up there, in terms of the digital age.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I love how Brahms pays homage to the Renaissance motet in these works while infusing them with his signature opulent harmonic language and immaculate text-painting. The more I study his music, the more I realize what a genius he was. However, although their singing is good, I'm not so enamored of the mangled German pronunciation on this recording ("die werk-ee?" "Genüg?")


A hearty thumbs-up! I really like his motets also. If you want another version to compare these to, I like Marcus Creed with the Rias-Kammerchor.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Igor Stravinsky - various works. A short part eleven of eleven for the rest of today. Not surprisingly the aged Stravinsky had taken his foot off the pedal somewhat by this time but the endgame produced a tidy collection of polished gems.

_A Sermon, a Narrative and a Prayer_ - cantata for speaker, alto, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: biblical sources/Thomas Dekker] (1960-61):
_Anthem: The dove descending breaks the air_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1962):
_Introitus: T.S. Eliot in memoriam_ for male choir, piano, harp, viola, double bass and percussion [Text: extract from the Latin _Mass for the Dead_] (1965):










_Eight Instrumental Miniatures_ for fifteen players, arr. of _Les cinq doigts_ for piano duet (orig. 1921 - arr. 1963):










_Variations: Aldous Huxley in Memoriam_ for orchestra (1963-64):
_Canon on a Popular Russian Tune_ for orchestra (1965):










_Abraham and Isaac: a Sacred Ballad_ for baritone and chamber orchestra [Text: _The Book of Genesis_] (1963):
_Requiem Canticles_ for contralto, bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: from the Latin _Mass for the Dead_] (1965-66):










_Elegy for J.F.K._ for baritone or mezzo-soprano and three clarinets [Text: W.H. Auden] (1964):
_The Owl and the Pussycat_ - song for soprano and piano [Text: Edward Lear] (1966):
_Tilim-bom_ from _Three Tales for Children_ for voice and piano, arr. for voice and orchestra [Texts: anon. Russian folk sources] (orig. 1915-17 - arr. by 1967):


----------



## HerbertNorman

Weekly quartet, this time the Borodin Quartet playing Nikolai Myaskovsky 's 13th string quartet


----------



## Itullian

Opus 76


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *String Quartet No. 8* in E minor, Op. 59, No. 2, "Razumovsky"
Guarneri Quartet (ca. 1987-1992)
- Arnold Steinhardt, violin
- John Dalley, violin
- Michael Tree, viola
- David Soyer, cello


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Barber
Capricorn Concerto, Op. 21
Jacob Berg (flute), Susan Slaughter (trumpet), Peter Bowman (oboe)
Saint Louis SO
Slatkin*










Without knowing this particular concerto's history, I do know it's named after the house that Barber and Menotti acquired in the early 40s. A quirky piece. It definitely shows Barber working in a Neoclassical idiom like that


----------



## senza sordino

Bacewicz Violin Concerti 2, 4 and 5









Bacewicz String Quartets 1, 2, 3 and 4









All-round wonderful music. Most enjoyable.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schuman
String Quartet No. 2
Lydian String Quartet*










A shame that some quartet hasn't recorded the 4th SQ. The 1st SQ met the same fate as the 1st and 2nd symphonies and was withdrawn, so we'll never know what it sounds like. Anyway, there's much to love here, especially if one is familiar with Schuman's idiom.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Holiday Diary, Op. 5
Stephen Hough*

From this set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 6 in A major, WAB 106
Münchner Philharmoniker
Celibidache*


----------



## Helgi

Poking around on Spotify:










*Janáček: Sinfonietta, Capriccio for piano left-hand*
Bergen Philharmonic w/Edward Gardner & Jean-Efflam Bavouzet

Edward Gardner is popping up in my field of vision more often these days.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Helgi said:


> Poking around on Spotify:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Janáček: Sinfonietta, Capriccio for piano left-hand*
> Bergen Philharmonic w/Edward Gardner & Jean-Efflam Bavouzet
> 
> Edward Gardner is popping up in my field of vision more often these days.


I don't do the streaming thing, but Janáček is always a composer worth having in your field of vision.


----------



## pmsummer

DIE KUNST DER FUGUE
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Calefax Reed Quintet
_
MDG_


----------



## Helgi

Neo Romanza said:


> I don't do the streaming thing, but Janáček is always a composer worth having in your field of vision.


I do the _stream before you buy_ thing, and with this one I decided I'm happy with my Kubelík for now


----------



## haziz

* Rodrigo: Concierto Pastoral for flute & orchestra*

_ James Galway (flute)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Eduardo Mata_

First time listening to this concerto.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GARDEN OF EARTHLY DELIGHTS
_Le Jardin des Délices_
*Guillame de Machaut - Anonymous Various Mediterranean - Alexandre Agricola*
La Nef

_Dorian_


----------



## Dimace

When I want to listen Mahler, 95% I will go to 2nd, 5th & the 8th. I believe these symphonies are superior than the other and, this is the main reason, I like them more. The second especially is a kind of obsession for me, particularly the recording with the Oslo PO under Jansons. (Felicity Lott, Julia Hamari) This recording with *Chicago SO under Abbado** (von Stade, M. Horne)* isn't better than the Osloers as performance but as a sound is MEGA HAMMER! Top Esoteric production from the Japs, in every aspect till to last detail._ (The 2X Esoteric SACD set includes also the 4th with the Wien PO)_If you have a good HIFI set this SACDs will show the real power of its sound. ( I have a medium class SONY SACD and this one sounds divinely. With a better one (like TEAC) I can't imagine how good this will be.) A clear suggestion (out of print title) for Mahler's and HiFI lovers.


----------



## WVdave

Mozart; The Great Piano Concertos, Vol. 1 
Alfred Brendel, The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner 
Philips Classics - 442 269-2, Duo (2), 2 x CD, Compilation, Remastered, US, Apr 12, 1994.


----------



## 13hm13

FARRENC, L.: Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3 (Solistes Européens, Luxembourg, C. König)


----------



## pmsummer

STIMMUNG
*Karlheinz Stockhausen*
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## HenryPenfold

13hm13 said:


> FARRENC, L.: Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3 (Solistes Européens, Luxembourg, C. König)
> 
> View attachment 165329


Coincidentally, I listened to this CD this evening. It's quite a favourite at the moment, very Beethoven.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Sonata No. 29* in B flat major, Op. 106, "Hammerklavier"
Maurizio Pollini (1977)

What a performance. I need to listen to Gilels' recording also.


----------



## Knorf

*Robin de Raaff*: Symphony No. 2 for saxophone quartet and orchestra "Two Worlds Colliding"
Raschèr Saxophone Quartet
Radio Kamer Filharmonie, Emilio Pamárico

Terrific music from a fantastic Dutch composer!










Followed by:

*Alfredo Casella*: Concerto for Orchestra, Op. 61
BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda

Casella was such an interesting composer! It's a terrible pity his music is virtually unknown.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> Followed by:
> 
> *Alfredo Casella*: Concerto for Orchestra, Op. 61
> BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda
> 
> Casella was such an interesting composer! It's such a terrible pity his music is virtually unknown.


Absolutely agreed on Casella. I went on a mini-Casella listening binge about a month ago.

Now playing three *6th symphonies* of great contrasts: *Piston*, *Sibelius* and *Shostakovich*

From these recordings:


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ending tonight's listening session with a work that has been close to my heart since the first-time I heard it:

*Duruflé
Requiem, Op. 9
Francois Le Roux (baritone), Patricia Spence (mezzo-soprano)
Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra
Dennis Keene*










An exquisite performance that I completely forgot I owned.


----------



## Borderless

*Berlioz Greatest Hits*



Tracklist:

01 La Marseillaise.mp3
02 Roman Carnival Overture.mp3
03 March Troyenne from Les Troyens.mp3
04 Symphonie Fantastique 'Reveries - Passions'.mp3
05 Symphonie Fantastique 'A Ball'.mp3
06 Symphonie Fantastique 'Scene in the Country'.mp3
07 Symphonie Fantastique 'March to the Scaffold' March to the Scaffold.mp3
08 Symphonie Fantastique 'Dreams of a Witches Sabbath'.mp3


----------



## Art Rock

_Started last night, finished this morning._

Dmitri Shostakovich: Complete songs for voice and piano Volume 4 ( Fyodor Kuznetsov, Victoria Evtidieva, Mikhail Lukonin, Lyudmila Shkirtil, Yuri Serov, Delos)

Fourth of five CD's. This one focuses on "Unknown Shostakovich". Unknown maybe, but lots to enjoy here.


----------



## Kiki

Béla Bartók: Cantata Profana 
Leó Weiner: Serenade for Small Orchestra
Zoltán Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus

Children's Choir of Hungarian Radio & TV, Choir of Hungarian Radio & TV, Schola Cantorum Budapestiensis / Budapest Festival Orchestra / Georg Solti / 1997 (Decca)

Enchanting!


----------



## ansfelden

Baroque thursday, starting with

Concerti per l´Orchestra di Dresda - Vivaldi, Telemann, Heinichen, Fasch, Graun

Virtuosi Saxoniae, Ludwig Güttler


----------



## Philidor

The winner of the poll on organ music.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Passacaglia C minor B 582*

Ton Koopman, organ










Koopman played the passacaglia end-to-end "in organo pleno", as one manuscript from Bach's time indicates. He doesn't apply the 19th century's idea to start pianissimo and, after a long crescendo, ending up fortissimo. I like it.


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Moments of Memory II, Serenade, Silent Music, Farewell Serenade, Two Dialogues with Postscript, The Messenger - 1996 (Kiev Virtuosi, Dmitry Yablonsky, Iryna Starodub, Naxos)

Except for the early string serenade (1978), these works are fairly recent (1997-2003). This is vintage Silvestrov, and one of my preferred CD's from this outstanding composer.


----------



## Kiki

Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 (1890 Version. Ed. Nowak 1955) 
Tokyo Symphony Orchestra / Jonathan Nott / 2016 (Exton)

Sweet!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various sacred works part one for the rest of this morning and early afternoon.

_Kyrie_ in D-minor for soprano, tenor, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D31 (1812):
_Kyrie_ in F for mixed choir, organ and orchestra D66 (1813):
_Antiphon: Salve Regina_ in B-flat for tenor, organ and orchestra D106 (1814):
_Hymn: Tantum ergo_ in C for mixed choir, organ and orchestra D739 (1814):
_Offertorium: Totus in Corde_ in C for soprano, clarinet and orchestra D136 (poss. c. 1815):
_Stabat mater_ in G-minor for mixed choir, organ and orchestra and D175 (1815):
_Offertorium: Tres sunt_ in A-minor for mixed choir, organ and orchestra D181 (1815):
_Gradual: Benedictus es, Domine_ in C for mixed choir, organ and orchestra D184 (1815):
_Offertorium: Salve Regina_ in F for soprano, organ and orchestra D223 (1815 - rev. 1823):










_Kyrie_ in B-flat for unaccompanied mixed choir D45 (1813):
_Kyrie_ in D-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D49 (1813):
Mass no.1 in F for two sopranos, alto, two tenors, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D105 (1814):
Mass no.2 in G for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and string orchestra. Trumpet and timpani added later by Ferdinand Schubert D167 (1815):
Mass no.3 in B-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D324 (1815):
_Antiphon: Deutsches Salve Regina_ [_Sei, Mutter der Barmherzigkeit (You, Mother of Mercy)_] in F for mixed choir and organ D379 [Text: Hermannus Contractus] (1816):
_Stabat Mater_ in F-minor for soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D383 [Text: Friedrich Gottlieb Klopstock] (1816):
_Antiphon: Salve Regina_ in B-flat for unaccompanied mixed choir D386 (1816):


----------



## Malx

A couple of string quartets of differing styles and dates - if the compositions were new to a listener they'd be hard pressed to decide which was the 20th century work.

*Miaskovsky, String Quartet No 13 - Pacifica Quartet.*

*Beethoven, String Quartet No 12 Op 127 - Quatuor Ebène.*


----------



## Art Rock

Hans Sommer: Piano Quartet, Piano Trio, Gavotte, Romance, Vanished Joy (Trio Imàge, Hartmu Rohde et al, Challenge Records)

Hans Sommer (1837 - 1922) was a German composer and mathematician, mainly remembered (if at all) for his operas. I came across this CD with chamber works years ago, and I'm happy I bought it. His style is romantic (one critic called the sound in these works a mix of Beethoven, Franck, and Brahms), and especially the piano quartet and the piano trio are very worthwhile.


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 2 - LPO, Bernard Haitink.*


----------



## ansfelden

J.S. Bach - 3 Concerti

with Simon Standage, David Reichenberg, Lisa Beznosiuk

The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Complete string quartets (Rubio Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 5 CD's)

Playing CD5 (Quartets 1,14,15). That concludes the box. An excellent version of this brilliant string quartet cycle.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Jansons and the Oslo Philharmonic.
> 
> Dvorak-7th and 8th Symphonies.


and today.....Celibidache with the Munich P.O performing the 9th.

Listening on YT while doing some work....intrigued by what 'Celi' might do with this!

really rather impressive, an effective intrepretation that might not please everyone but I do notice that everytime I listen to one of Celi's recordings I come away impressed!


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Sonata No. 29* in B flat major, Op. 106, "Hammerklavier"
Emil Gilels (1982)

Also a tremendous performance. Next on my list:









Johannes Brahms: _Die schöne Magelone_
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Sviatoslav Richter (1970)


----------



## Bourdon

*Music from the Court of King Janus at Nicosia*

Another splendid recording,why more words, let us be silent and enjoy the music.


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Bamberger Symphoniker / Jakub Hrůša / 2022 Live

A big, romantic Mahler #9. Hrůša got the overall scheme of things right. Pressure/release points are excellent. The electrifying moments are memorable. The Bamberg strings are silky. Orchestral solos are characterful. However, I am afraid it feels a bit too metropolitan to me, a bit too much as a piece of showbiz. Emotionally it engages well, but it does not feel real enough like some of the amazing accounts that we have been given through the years.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Barber
Hermit Songs, Op. 29
Cheryl Studer - soprano, John Browning - piano*

From this set -










I'm not completely sure how I feel about Studer's performances in this set. Thomas Hampson is excellent per usual. And you couldn't ask for a better accompanist than John Browning.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Chávez
String Quartet No. 3
Southwest Chamber Music*


----------



## SanAntone

*Duruflé | Requiem | Poznan Chamber Choir / Harmonium Duo / Bartosz Michalowski*










I was confused because of the sound of what I thought had been an organ, unchanging and reedy. But after checking the album credits I saw a harmonium duo was substituted. I can't say this was preferable but it did offer a unique sound with the chamber choir. The choir was what I first noticed, very good ensemble blend and the chamber size suited the work. The overall effect was pleasant - small and intimate.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Guillaume Dufay*

"Triste Plaisir"

A great recording that I would recommend to anyone who loves Dufay.


----------



## Bourdon

*Heinrich Isaac*

CD 1


----------



## Philidor

Great!

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonie No. 7 E Minor*

Bamberger Symphoniker
Jonathan Nott










After first listening, I say that this is a really great recording of this very individual symphony, maybe on par with Bernstein/CBS and Abbado/CSO, which are my favourites so far. Clear, transparent, atmospheric. Nott takes as much time as he wants - 80 minutes. Among modern recordings, it outperforms Gielen and MTT/SFSO. Sorry for writing as if is was about the fastest time of the year for marathon. - Great sound.


----------



## Philidor

Next KV 589

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat major KV 589 ("2nd Prussian Quartet")*

Jerusalem Quartet










Joyful, juvenile.


----------



## ansfelden

Corelli - concerti grossi op.6 - La Petite Bande, Sigiswald Kuijken

all time fav.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Eva Reiter - Noch sind wir ein Wort...
Klangforum Wien


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 92] Richard Wagner - [2018] Great Orchestral Highlights from the Ring (Szell)*


----------



## Philidor

Some modern stuff.

*Witold Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3*

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Hannu Lintu


----------



## Malx

Some days I'd be inclined to say the sixth is as good as the fourth and seventh for me.

*Sibelius, Symphony No 6 - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*


----------



## KevinJS

Beethoven - Symphony #6 - Gardiner


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Sinfonia Antartica*

This is well recorded and features precision in the orchestral playing. Personally, I prefer the piece to be fuzzier; I want to be freaked out when the soprano sings. This recording is enjoyable but not freaky.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 25
*

Szell and Rudolph Serkin. Precise and energetic. Serkin and Szell have the same mind.


----------



## Helgi

*Penderecki: Sextet & String Trio*
Pražák Quartet

This fits in very well with my week of listening to chamber music from the likes of Schnittke, Weinberg and Ustvolskaya.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.8
Andre Previn & the London Symphony Orchestra*

Listening to this in two parts via streaming, picking up from where I had to break off earlier with the Third Movement.

This is one set I would love to own a copy of but I haven't found a copy as yet. Boult is my usual go-to and is still a favourite but I really enjoy this Recording too.


----------



## HenryPenfold

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.8
> Andre Previn & the London Symphony Orchestra*
> 
> Listening to this in two parts via streaming, picking up from where I had to break off earlier with the Third Movement.
> 
> This is one set I would love to own a copy of but I haven't found a copy as yet. Boult is my usual go-to and is still a favourite but I really enjoy this Recording too.


Vernon Handley is good too


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphony nr. 10
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra - Eliahu Inbal
(one point microphone recording - july 2014)
SACD


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Claude Debussy* (1862-1918)* La Mer *(1903/05) - 24 minutes 04 seconds, including applause

Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Claudio Abbado - recorded live 17th August 2003, Lucerne Switzerland

Intermission 20 mins 2 glasses of chilled Pinot Grigio 

*Gustav* *Mahler* (1860-1911) Symphony no.2 '_*Resurrection*_' (1888-1894) - circa 1 hour 22 minutes including applause

Eteri Gvazava: Soprano
Anna Larson: Contralto
Orefeón Donostiarra, José Antonio Sainz Alfaro, Chorus Master
Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Claudio Abbado - recorded live 19th August 2003, Lucerne Switzerland

An utterly ravishing _La Mer _up there with my favourite 1964 Karajan, both very different of course. The playing of the Lucerne Orchestra is staggering, especially the woodwinds.

A very special Mahler 2. Ignore the claims of Abbado's 'micromanagement' here. In fact, its the various ensemble within the orchestra that determine the detail and Abbado is left to take care of the overall shape and direction, which he does magnificently - never does this performance, ever even remotely, sound staggered and each movement is expertly finessed into the whole - quite an achievement on Abbado's part.


----------



## Bkeske

Engegård Quartet - Haydn Opus 77/1 / Nordheim's Duplex / Bartók String Quartet No. 5


----------



## Bkeske

Escher String Quartet - Mendelssohn String Quartet No. 5 & 6. 2016


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler: Symphony No. 10 in F-Sharp Minor - Ensemble Mini, Joolz Gale*










This is fantastic.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Copland
Appalachian Spring (original version)
St Luke's Chamber Ensemble
Davies*










The original version of _Appalachian Spring_ is truly special for me. While I do like the full orchestra version, there's something about the more intimate nature of the chamber ensemble that suits the music a bit more or, at least, it does for me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Philidor said:


> Great!
> 
> *Gustav Mahler: Symphonie No. 7 E Minor*
> 
> Bamberger Symphoniker
> Jonathan Nott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After first listening, I say that this is a really great recording of this very individual symphony, maybe on par with Bernstein/CBS and Abbado/CSO, which are my favourites so far. Clear, transparent, atmospheric. Nott takes as much time as he wants - 80 minutes. Among modern recordings, it outperforms Gielen and MTT/SFSO. Sorry for writing as if is was about the fastest time of the year for marathon. - Great sound.


I own Nott's cycle, but I'll confess that I haven't heard a note from it yet. What do you make of his other Mahler recordings?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Tubin
Symphony No. 1
Swedish Radio Orchestra
Neeme Järvi*


----------



## Bourdon

*Utopia Triumphans*

Thomas Tallis Spem In Alium
Costanzo Porta Sanctus • Agnus Dei (From The "Missa Ducalis")
Qui Habitat (Psalm 90) Josquin Desprez*
Johannes Ockeghem Deo Gratias 
Pierre De Manchicourt Laudate Dominum	
Giovanni Gabrieli Exaudi Me Domine 
Alessandro Striggio Ecce Beatam Lucem


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## ando

Bkeske said:


> Breaking open one of my two unusual Korean box sets:
> 
> 'The Great Classical Music of the World', Jupiter box
> 
> Jupiter #16
> 
> Szell conducts Dvořák - Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104. Berlin Philharmonic w/Pierre Fournier, cello
> 
> Martinon conducts Bruch - Kol Nidrei, Op. 47. Orchestre Lamoureux, Paris.
> 
> Deutsche Grammophon, reissue/repress for the Korean publisher
> 
> View attachment 162943


Kudos. I'd love to own a copy of this set. This is side 2 of album 25:






*Beethoven - Sonata No.23 in F minor, Op.57 "Appassionata" Alfred Brendel
*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 5

Toccatas BWV 540-565-564 & 538
Praeludium BWV 566 & 532

Ton Koopman organ


----------



## Philidor

Neo Romanza said:


> I own Nott's cycle, but I'll confess that I haven't heard a note from it yet. What do you make of his other Mahler recordings?


I appreciated Nos. 3, 5 and 9 very much and now also No. 7. - My streaming provider doesn't offer Nos. 6 and 8.


----------



## Philidor

HenryPenfold said:


> *Claude Debussy* (1862-1918)* La Mer *(1903/05) - 24 minutes 04 seconds, including applause
> 
> Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Claudio Abbado - recorded live 17th August 2003, Lucerne Switzerland
> 
> Intermission 20 mins 2 glasses of chilled Pinot Grigio
> 
> *Gustav* *Mahler* (1860-1911) Symphony no.2 '_*Resurrection*_' (1888-1894) - circa 1 hour 22 minutes including applause
> 
> Eteri Gvazava: Soprano
> Anna Larson: Contralto
> Orefeón Donostiarra, José Antonio Sainz Alfaro, Chorus Master
> Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Claudio Abbado - recorded live 19th August 2003, Lucerne Switzerland
> 
> An utterly ravishing _La Mer _up there with my favourite 1964 Karajan, both very different of course. The playing of the Lucerne Orchestra is staggering, especially the woodwinds.
> 
> A very special Mahler 2. Ignore the claims of Abbado's 'micromanagement' here. In fact, its the various ensemble within the orchestra that determine the detail and Abbado is left to take care of the overall shape and direction, which he does magnificently - never does this performance, ever even remotely, sound staggered and each movement is expertly finessed into the whole - quite an achievement on Abbado's part.


Fully agreed. I rank Abbado's "La Mer" from Lucerne among the best (together with Boulez/CBS), and Mahler 2 from Lucerne is great too. In particular the end is fully overwhelming.


----------



## Art Rock

Valentin Silvestrov: Silent Songs, Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam (Sergey Yakovenko, Ilya Scheps, Valentin Silvestrov ECM, 2 CD's)

The final (double) CD from my Silvestrov collection. Saving one of the very best for last. The song cycle Silent Songs (24 songs in four groups) was his first composition after Soviet censorship hit him in 1977. It was meant for private performance only, and requires subdued singing. by the baritone This will not be everyone's cup of tea, and I can understand that some people may think it's boring. For me it is one of the most impressive song cycles since Strauss' Four Last Songs. Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam, with the composer at the piano, makes a nice bonus.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various sacred works part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Mass no.4 in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra and D452 (1816):










_Hymn: Tantum ergo_ in C for soprano, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D460 (1816):
_Hymn: Tantum ergo_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D461 (1816):
_Hymn: Magnificat_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D486 (1815):
_Offertorium: Auguste jam coelestium_ in G for soprano, tenor and orchestra D488 (1816):
_Offertorium: Salve Regina_ in A for soprano and string orchestra D676 (1819):
_Sechs Antiphonen zum Palmsonntag_ [_Six Antiphons for Palm Sunday_] for unaccompanied mixed choir D696 (1820):
_Der 23. Psalm_ for two tenors, baritone, bass and piano D706 [Text: Hebrew transl. by Moses Mendelssohn] (1820):
_Lazarus, oder: Die Feier der Auferstehung_ [_Lazarus, or The Celebration of the Resurrection_] - oratorio in three parts for three sopranos, two tenors, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D689 [Text: August Hermann Niemeyer] (1820 inc.):


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35*
_
Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin)
Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1988-08-15
Recording Venue: Grosses Festspielhaus, Salzburg


----------



## HerbertNorman

Andrei Eshpai
Symphony No. 2 « Praise to Light » (1962)
USSR Symphony Orchestra , conducted by Konstantin Ivanov


----------



## Bourdon

*The Legend of Josquin Desprez*

Ensemble La Sestina


----------



## Dimace

elgars ghost said:


> Franz Schubert - various sacred works part two for late morning and early afternoon.
> 
> Mass no.4 in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra and D452 (1816):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hymn: Tantum ergo_ in C for soprano, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D460 (1816):
> _Hymn: Tantum ergo_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D461 (1816):
> _Hymn: Magnificat_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and orchestra D486 (1815):
> _Offertorium: Auguste jam coelestium_ in G for soprano, tenor and orchestra D488 (1816):
> _Offertorium: Salve Regina_ in A for soprano and string orchestra D676 (1819):
> _Sechs Antiphonen zum Palmsonntag_ [_Six Antiphons for Palm Sunday_] for unaccompanied mixed choir D696 (1820):
> _Der 23. Psalm_ for two tenors, baritone, bass and piano D706 [Text: Hebrew transl. by Moses Mendelssohn] (1820):
> _Lazarus, oder: Die Feier der Auferstehung_ [_Lazarus, or The Celebration of the Resurrection_] - oratorio in three parts for three sopranos, two tenors, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D689 [Text: August Hermann Niemeyer] (1820 inc.):


Wolfgang is a VERY good director and it is sadly I don't see more presentations with him in our great community. He is one of the most heavily awarded directors in German history (and in Austria) and many of his recordings are of reference standard. I haven't listened much Schubert with him but I'm sure for the quality of the man. By the way, his Bruckner is EXCELLENT. (Bayerisches Staatsorchester (Orfeo))


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphonic Etudes*, Op. 13
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano (December 1984)


----------



## haziz

* Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129*
_
Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Sir Colin Davis_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dimace said:


> Wolfgang is a VERY good director and it is sadly I don't see more presentations with him in our great community. He is one of the most heavily awarded directors in German history (and in Austria) and many of his recordings are of reference standard. I haven't listened much Schubert with him but I'm sure for the quality of the man. By the way, his Bruckner is EXCELLENT. (Bayerisches Staatsorchester (Orfeo))


I have listened to these recordings of Schubert's sacred works many times and it is obvious that Sawallisch has a deep affinity for them - even the minor offerings are given their fair due. I have Sawallisch's Bruckner 1st on Orfeo - an excellent recording. If I were to expand my Bruckner collection some of his other recordings on Orfeo would without doubt be leading candidates.


----------



## OCEANE

John Field's Nocturnes may be not as complete as Chopin's or theirs but I really enjoy their purity and simplicity.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Walton, Partita for Orchestra*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"
Talich Quartet*


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Franz Schubert - various sacred works part two for late morning and early afternoon.


I'll join you with the Mass in A flat.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 1
*

This is from 1941, so it's not in pristine sound, but it's still pretty good sound. Sibelius needs great sound, so I was hesitant, but in concentrating on the conducting, this is done with sensitivity to detail and also nuance.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Philidor

Last one - for the time being ...

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat major KV 589 ("2nd Prussian Quartet")*

Petersen Quartet










Another fine one, old-school, from my perspective not entirely on par with Mosaiques, QI, ABQ and Hagen.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Ein deutsches Requiem*
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra (1961)
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Elisabeth Schwarzkopf

An absolute classic recording.


----------



## Philidor

A strong candidate imho for one of the very best chamber music CDs over the past years:

*Henri Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit*

*Raphaël Merlin: Night Bridge*
nocturnal poem for string sextet, after 4 jazz standards on nighttime: "Moon River", "Night and Day", "Stella by Starlight", "Round Midnight", to link Ainsi la nuit and Verklärte Nacht

*Arnold Schönberg: Verklärte Nacht op. 4*

Quatuor Ébène
Antoine Tamestit, Viola
Nicolas Altstaedt, Violoncello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Violin Concerto No. 1*

I rarely listen to this. I've forgotten why. Maybe because Biondi makes Mozart sound like Vivaldi.


----------



## Philidor

Try Carmignola.


----------



## Malx

An afternoon of easy listening.

*Mahler, Symphony No 9 - VPO, Simon Rattle.*

*Mahler, Symphony No 9 - BPO, Simon Rattle.*

Listened to the VPO recording from the box on my shelf, I felt something was missing so having heard decent reports on the BPO recording I streamed it for a comparison - what was missing was found!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1
*


----------



## Kivimees

A CD featuring a bunch of Latvian neighbours.

Imants Zemzaris
Četras prelūdijas par Alfrēda Kalniņa tēmu (Four preludes on an Alfrēds Kalniņš theme)

Imants Zemzaris
"Balss" (Voice) for solo clarinet

Pēteris Plakidis
Prelūdija un pulsācija (Prelude and Pulsation)

Pēteris Plakidis
"Divas skices" (Two Sketches) for solo oboe

Pēteris Vasks
"Mūzika aizlidojušajiem putniem" (Music for Fleeting Birds)

Pēteris Vasks
"Mūzika aizgājušajam draugam" (In Memory of a Friend)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various sacred works part three of three for the rest of today.

_Hymn: Tantum ergo_ in D for mixed choir, organ and orchestra D750 (1822):
_Antiphon: Salve Regina_ in C for two tenors and two basses D811 (1824):
_Deutsche Messe: Gesänge zur Feier des heiligen Opfers der Messe_ [_German Mass: Hymns for the Celebration of the Holy Offering of Mass_] - second version for mixed choir, thirteen wind instruments, organ/bass continuo and timpani D872 [Text: Johann Philipp Neumann] (1827):
_Hymnus an den heiligen Geist_ [_Hymn to the Holy Ghost_] - second version for two tenors, two basses, male choir and thirteen wind instruments D964/D948 [Text: Anton Adolf Schmidl] (1828):
_Der 92. Psalm_ for baritone solo and mixed choir D953 [Text: Hebrew transl. by Moses Mendelssohn]] (1828):










Mass no.5 in A-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, orchestra and organ D678 (1819 and 1822 - rev. by 1826):
_Hymn: Tantum ergo_ in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D962 (1828):
_Offertorium: Intende voci_ in B-flat for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra D963 (1828):
Mass no.6 in E-flat for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra D950 (1828):


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Merl

Looks like I've got at least 5 days of quarantine (bloody covid) so time to finish off my Beethoven 3rd Quartet blog review. After relistening to this one I think it's safe to say it will be featuring in the final countdown. The Prazak's op.18 recordings are generally pretty special, tbh.


----------



## Miranna




----------



## HenryPenfold

Red Terror said:


>


I gave that my first listen last week, via streaming on Qobuz. Wasn't keen on the idea of a choral symphony from Pettersson, but on listening to it, I was impressed. I shall listen to it again over the coming weeks and will probably buy a download, given that I have all the rest.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> An afternoon of easy listening.
> 
> *Mahler, Symphony No 9 - VPO, Simon Rattle.*
> 
> *Mahler, Symphony No 9 - BPO, Simon Rattle.*
> 
> Listened to the VPO recording from the box on my shelf, I felt something was missing so having heard decent reports on the BPO recording I streamed it for a comparison - what was missing was found!


Although I have little affection for Rattle, that BPO M9 is a stunner.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Dissonance (Rachmaninov's romances)

Asmik Grigorian, Lukas Geniusas


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Juditha Triumphans*

I'm too lazy to look at the libretto, but this is lovely music.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful set.
Superb playing.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Great contemporary Violin Concerto, surely part of the highlights of my recent and ongoing perusal of justekaia's list of the best works from the past 50 years


----------



## Malx

About time I stopped at this box when scanning the shelves.

*J S Bach, Cello Suite No 3 - Pablo Casals.*

Very acceptable sound for 1936.


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 1 - Bernstein - Concertgebouw


----------



## Borderless

*The Essential Gilbert and Sullivan (CD1)*



Tracklist (CD1):

01 - A Wand'ring Minstrel, I.mp3
02 - Behold The Lord High Executioner!.mp3
03 - As Some Day It May Happen.mp3
04 - Three Little Maids From School.mp3
05 - The Sun, Whose Rays Are All Ablaze.mp3
06 - Here's A How.mp3
07 - A More Humane Mikado.mp3
08 - The Criminal Cried.mp3
09 - The Flowers That Bloom In The Spring.mp3
10 - On A Tree By A River A Little Tom Tit.mp3
11 - There Is Beauty In The Bellow Of The Blast.mp3
12 - For He's Gone And Married Yum Yum.mp3
13 - When I, Good Friends, Was Called To The Bar.mp3
14 - I'm Called Little Buttercup.mp3
15 - I Am The Captain Of The Pinafore.mp3
16 - Sorry Her Lot Who Loves Too Well.mp3
17 - When I Was A Lad I Served A Term.mp3
18 - Never Mind The Why And Wherefore.mp3
19 - Oh, Better Far To Live And Die.mp3
20 - Oh, Is There Not One Maiden Breast.mp3
21 - Poor Wandering One.mp3
22 - I Am The Very Model Of A Modern Major General.mp3
23 - When The Foeman Bears His Steel.mp3
24 - Ah, Leave Me Not To Pine.mp3
25 - When A Felon's Not Engaged In His Employment.mp3
26 - With Cat-Like Tread.mp3


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77*
_
Itzhak Perlman (violin)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Carlo Maria Giulini_


----------



## Bkeske

Just arrived today. Looking forward to this box set. After my recent Maazel Sibelius symphony box set, this should make a nice addition.

Paavo Berglund conducts Sibelius - ' Music Of Sibelius'. Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. EMI/His Masters Voice 4LP box set 1982. UK release


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98*
_
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR
Sir Roger Norrington_
Recorded: 4-6 July 2005
Recording Venue: Beethovensaal, Liederhalle Stuttgart, Germany


----------



## OCEANE

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Violin Concerto No. 1*
> 
> I rarely listen to this. I've forgotten why. Maybe because Biondi makes Mozart sound like Vivaldi.











I first came to know Biondi was his remarkable Four Seasons many many years ago. He made a lot of recordings of Vivaldi which I quite like for easy listening. Subjectively or maybe objectively, I agree his Mozart and Bach sound Vivaldi.


----------



## OCEANE

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vivaldi, Juditha Triumphans*
> 
> I'm too lazy to look at the libretto, but this is lovely music.











I've got the whole set of this series (11 CDs) which includes this work you mentioned. I listen to the series very often but don't really look into the lyrics / libretto either...the music tells


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire disc:










Hugely enjoyable recording from start to finish. Abravanel was a natural in Copland's music.


----------



## KevinJS

Played this earlier but I was driving and couldn't post.

Haydn - Die Schöpfung


----------



## OCEANE

Emerson String Quartet is ONE of favorite quartets and this is a well balanced interpretation of Art of Fugue.


----------



## tortkis

OCEANE said:


> Clifford Curzon; George Szell: London Symphony Orchestra
> The focus of this album is not Brahms but Curzon the pianist who deserves your attention. His Mozart piano concertos are great as well.


I totally agree. His piano on Mozart concertos with BRSO/Kubelik is so delicate. Now playing:


----------



## Philidor

There are already some recordings of Gubaidulina's string quartets. From the first I get an idea, why this is the case.

*Sofia Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 1 (1971)*

Quatuor Molinari


----------



## Philidor

Another prolific string quartet composer.

*Gloria Coates: String Quartet No. 2 (1972)*

Kreutzer Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Now some French complications.

*Pierre Boulez: Répons (1984)*

Dimitri Vassilakis, Florent Boffard, piano
Frédérique Cambreling, harp
Vincent Bauer, vibraphone
Daniel Ciampolini, xylophone and glockenspiel
Michel Cerutti, cimbalon
Ensemble InterContemporain
Pierre Boulez


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 
Südwestfunk-Orchester Baden-Baden / Hans Rosbaud / 1961 (SWR Classic)

A dark #4.


----------



## Helgi

^ Curious about this one, very high praise from Rob Cowan in last month's Gramophone (the 4th in particular)


----------



## Art Rock

Fernando Sor: Symphonies 1-3, Overtures (Orquestra de Cadaqués, Neville Marriner, Trito)

Fernando Sor (1778 - 1839) was a Spanish classical guitarist and composer. I already had a number of guitar CD's of this composer when I came across this one in a thrift store, combining his three symphonies with a number of overtures. His symphonies are short (6-12 minutes) and eminently forgettable. The overtures (mainly to ballets) are better.


----------



## OCEANE

Gould's Bach GV was my first encounter of this great work and its position is unshakeable.
Nevertheless, I never confine myself to Gould's Bach and indeed his other Bach recordings rarely get close my preference and his French Suites are really not my taste.

This is an alternative, Claudio Arrau, a good one.


----------



## OCEANE

Art Rock said:


> Fernando Sor: Symphonies 1-3, Overtures (Orquestra de Cadaqués, Neville Marriner, Trito)
> 
> Fernando Sor (1778 - 1839) was a Spanish classical guitarist and composer. I already had a number of guitar CD's of this composer when I came across this one in a thrift store, combining his three symphonies with a number of overtures. His symphonies are short (6-12 minutes) and eminently forgettable. The overtures (mainly to ballets) are better.


Thank you for the sharing and I don't know this composer at all. 
I like old Lute music as well as guitar and will listen to his works.


----------



## Kiki

Helgi said:


> ^ Curious about this one, very high praise from Rob Cowan in last month's Gramophone (the 4th in particular)


This #2 is slow, weighty and thunderous, but it also highlights the more light-footed and mysterious side of things. #4, in contrast, sounds understated at first. Despite coming out more forcefully in the finale, overall it still sounds dark and reflective to me. Just my opinion. Your mileage may vary though.

Haven't listened to #5 yet so I can't comment on that.


----------



## haziz

* Johannes Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, Op.77* (Cadenza by Ferruccio Busoni)
_
Lisa Batiashvili (violin), Ferruccio Busoni (cadenzor)
Staatskapelle Dresden
Christian Thielemann_
Recorded: 2012-06-08
Recording Venue: Lukaskirche, Dresden


----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: Cello works and Piano Trios (Maria Asteriadou, Georgios Demertzis, Maria Kitsopoulos, BIS)

The piano trio (1936) that opens the CD is the most substantial work on this album, thorny but worthwhile. The same combination closes the CD with an interesting Eight Variations for Piano Trio on a Greek Folk Tune (1938). The works in-between are for cello and piano, from a lively cello sonatina (1949) to four pleasing miniatures.


----------



## Philidor

Secundum Matthaeum.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Matthäus-Passion BWV 244*

Peter Schreier, evangelist
Theo Adam, Jesus

Lucia Popp, soprano
Marjana Lipovšek, alto
Eberhard Büchner, tenor
Robert Holl, bass

Petrus: Andreas Scheibner
Judas: Ekkehard Wlaschiha
Pilatus: Hermann Christian Polster
Pontifex: Olaf Bär
Testis I/II: Johanna Schneiderhenze/Ekkehard Wegner
Ancilla I/II: Andrea Ihle/Elisabeth Wilke
Pontifex I/II: Hans-Joachim Ribbe/Klaus Henkel
Uxor Pilati: Helga Termer.

Dresdner Kapellknaben 
Leipziger Rundfunkchor 
Staatskapelle Dresden

Peter Schreier










Among recordings without period instruments, I really like Schreier's.


----------



## Malx

A corner of the collection not often visited these days.

*Chopin, Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor - Mstislav Rostropvich & Martha Argerich.*

This box has a really good mix of recordings of Chopin's works, many of which I don't have elsewhere.


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83*
_
András Schiff (conductor/piano)
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment_
Recorded: 2019-12-21
Recording Venue: Abbey Road Studios

Brahms' piano concertos have never appealed to me, even though I like a lot of his other music. They always came across as long rambling symphonies with piano obbligato. Since I am on a Brahms streak for the moment. Giving the second concerto another spin. In the past I have usually played the recording by Emil Gilels, or occasionally the one by Nelson Freire. Trying another recording to see if my impression is related more to the particular performance rather than the concerto itself.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 127 - Quartetto Di Cremona.*


----------



## haziz

*
Very highly recommended.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part one. Not in the best of moods, unfortunately - urgent cutting down and removal of a large (and dying) tree in my back garden is going to hit my wallet very hard by eating into the funds I had earmarked for other projects over the coming months. As I am waiting on tenterhooks for an e-mail quote then maybe I should be playing Schoenberg's _Erwartung_ instead - not only is the work set amongst trees but the title also means _Expectation_.

_Gedenken: Es steht sein Bild noch immer da_ [_Remembrance: His Picture is Still There_] - song for voice and piano op.posth. [Text: anon.] (1893 or poss. 1903):
_Sechs Lieder_ for voice and piano op.3 [Texts: _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_/Gottfried Keller/Richard Dehmel/Jens Peter Jacobsen/Gottfried Keller/Hermann Lingg] (1899-1903):
_Acht Lieder_ for soprano and piano op.6 [Texts: Julius Hart/Richard Dehmel /Paul Remer/Hermann Conradi/Gottfried Keller/John Henry Mackay/Kurt Aram/Friedrich Nietzsche] (1903-05):










_Pelleas und Melisande_ - symphonic poem for large orchestra, after Maurice Maeterlinck op.5 (1902-03 - rev. 1911 and 1920):










String Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.7 (1904-05):










_Zwei Kanons_ for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1905):
_Friede auf Erden_ [_Peace on Earth_] for unaccompanied mixed choir op.13 [Text: Conrad Ferdinand Meyer] (1907):


----------



## Joe B

Last night:










Currently:










2 excellent choirs.


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> Now some French complications.
> 
> *Pierre Boulez: Répons (1984)*
> 
> Dimitri Vassilakis, Florent Boffard, piano
> Frédérique Cambreling, harp
> Vincent Bauer, vibraphone
> Daniel Ciampolini, xylophone and glockenspiel
> Michel Cerutti, cimbalon
> Ensemble InterContemporain
> Pierre Boulez


I love Répons with all it's colors.


----------



## OCEANE

Utah Symphony & Thierry Fischer have recorded Mahler 1 & 8. 
Reference Recording promises the great sound quality (audiophiles must try) and I have no complaint about the performance.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SearsPoncho

The last week or so's listening:

Myaskovsky - String Quartet #13 - Pacifica Quartet

Bach - Violin Partita #3 - Arthur Grumiaux

Mozart - Violin Concerto #3 - Grumiaux/London Symphony Orchestra/C. Davis

Mozart - String Quartet K589 - Emerson Quartet

Franck - Piano Quintet - Levinas/Quator Ludwig

Bartok - String Quartet #5 - Takacs Quartet

Vaughan Williams - Tallis Fantasia - Previn/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

Ravel - Le tombeau de Couperin - Abbado/London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kiki

Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 
Leningard Philharmonic Orchestra / Mariss Jansons / 1987 (Chandos)

For a long time, this was my reference. Years later I thought it was a bit one-dimensional. Another decade and I began to feel disillusioned with most other recordings' concept of slow-everything-down-no-matter-what. In recent years, I have returned and embraced this recording. This is my reference recording.


----------



## Helgi

*Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes*
Renaud Capuçon
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Myung-Whun Chung

Edit: I'm falling hard for Dutilleux, and thanking my brain for doing the *whirr* *click* of starting to appreciate music from the 20th century.


----------



## Philidor

There was a quartet left ...

*Robert Simpson: String Quartet No. 4 (1973)*

The Delmé Quartet










At first listening, I liked it more than No. 1. Thinking about ordering the CD with Nos. 2 and 5.


----------



## Bourdon

*Alexander Agricola*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bacewicz
Music for Strings, Trumpets & Percussion
New London Orchestra
Corp*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Sinfonia da requiem, Op. 20
New Philharmonia
Britten*

From this set -


----------



## Philidor

This great piece required relistening:

*Luciano Berio: Sinfonia (1968-69)*

Mirjam Solomon, Annika Fuhrmann, soprano
Jutta Seppinen, Pasi Hyökki, alto
Simo Mäkinen, Paavo Hyökki, tenor
Taavi Oramo, Sampo Haapaniemi, bass

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Hannu Lintu


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Samuel Coleridge-Taylor 
The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30
*Hiawatha's Wedding Feast
The Death of Minnehaha
Hiawatha's Departure

Helen Field, soprano; Arthur Davies, tenor; Bryn Terfel, baritone
Welsh National Opera Orchestra & Chorus
Kenneth Alwyn

*Samuel Coleridge-Taylor: Symphonic Variations on an African Air, op. 63*
Royal Liverpool Symphony Orchestra
Grant Llewellyn


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> This great piece required relistening:
> 
> *Luciano Berio: Sinfonia (1968-69)*
> 
> Mirjam Solomon, Annika Fuhrmann, soprano
> Jutta Seppinen, Pasi Hyökki, alto
> Simo Mäkinen, Paavo Hyökki, tenor
> Taavi Oramo, Sampo Haapaniemi, bass
> 
> Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Hannu Lintu


 It's a bit of a funpiece,kind of being lost and found again,I like it


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 1, 3 & 4 + Two Pieces Op 36 - Shostakovich Quartet.*

No I didn't really need another Shosty quartet set but when a used box becomes available for less than a pound a disc delivered it seems churlish to refuse.


----------



## SanAntone

*Haydn | Complete Baryton Trios, Vol. 4/5 | Esterházy Ensemble / Piccolo Concerto-Wien*


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: *Die Kunst der Fuge*, BWV 1080
Zoltán Kocsis (1984)

Wow! Kocsis is very aggressive as an interpreter here. I don't listen to the Art of Fugue very often, but when I do, I'm used to the more stoic (some might say prosaic) interpretations of harpsichordists like Leonhardt. This is totally different. Kocsis is on the fast, loud side. He is adept at letting the subject shine through without having to over-emphasize it. He's not as extreme as Gould when it comes to articulation but his Contrapunctus III, for example, is almost all played with a detached articulation. This enables the subject (played legato) to come through even though it is at the same dynamic level. Some extremes of tempo aside, this is really an eye-opening recording for me. This is a _very_ pianistic approach, which is perhaps why it sounds so foreign to my ears. Kocsis takes the Art of Fugue not as a collection of academic works but as a performance work. I'm in awe of the technique exhibited by both Bach and Kocsis in this recording.


----------



## Philidor

From Hungary.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

Budapest Festival Orchestra
Iván Fischer










Not bad ... transparent ... really great playing by the orchestra ... however, I had the feeling that everything was at distance, not real, everything was shown, but not necessarily lived through ... strange impression.


----------



## Chibi Ubu




----------



## Philidor

Gorgeous.

*Einojuhani Rautavaara: Vigilia (1972)*

Niall Chorell, tenor
Tuukka Hapaniemi, bass
Heksinki Chamber Choir
Nils Schweckendiek


----------



## haziz




----------



## Philidor

Now something stellar.

*Iannis Xenakis: Pléïades (1978)*
(Order: I Claviers/II. Peaux/III. Métaux/IV. Mélanges)

DeciBells


----------



## Bkeske

Robert Craft conducts Schoenberg - The Music Of Arnold Schoenberg Vol. VI - Serenade, Op. 24 / Quintet For Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn And Bassoon, Op. 26 / Four Pieces Forward Mixed Choir, Op. 27 / Drei Satiren, Op. 28 / Anhang / Septet, Op. 29. Columbia Chamber Ensemble, Westwood Wind Quintet, & Gregg Smith Singers. Columbia Masterworks 2LP box


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part two. I was more than happy with the quote I received for impending tree work so my mood has markedly improved since this morning.

String Quartet no.2 in F-sharp minor, with soprano in third and fourth movements op.10 [Texts: Stefan George] (1907-08):










_Zwei Balladen_ for voice and piano op.12 [Texts: Heinrich Ammann/Victor Klemperer] (1907):
_Zwei Lieder_ for voice and piano op.14 [Texts: Stefan Anton George/Karl Henckell] (1907-08):
_Am Strande_ [_At the Seashore_] - song for voice and piano op.posth. [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1909):










_Gedichte aus Das Buch der hängenden Gärten_ [_Fifteen Poems from The Book of the Hanging Gardens_] - song cycle for voice and piano op.15 [Texts: Stefan George] (1907-09):










_Fünf Orchesterstücke_ op.16 (1909 - rev. 1949):










_Erwartung_ [_Expectation_] - monodrama in one act for soprano and orchestra op.17 [Text: Marie Pappenheim] (1909):


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart | Piano Concertos | Mitsuko Uchida / English Chamber Orchestra / Jeffrey Tate*










No. 20 in D Minor, K. 466


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven*, Mozart*, George Szell, Concertgebouw-Orchester, Amsterdam* - Sinfonie-Nr.5 / Sinfonie C-Dur, KV 388
1967


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Georg Friedrich Haas - Works for ensemble

Wer, wenn ich schriee, hörte mich...
...aus freier Lust...verbunden...
...und...

SACD


----------



## Art Rock

Kaikhosru Sorabji: Organ Symphony No. 1 (Kevin Bowyer, Continuum, 2 CD's)

Kaikhosru Shapurji Sorabji (born Leon Dudley Sorabji, 1892 - 1988) was a largely self-taught English composer, music critic, pianist and writer. His first symphony for (solo) organ is almost two hours long, and as much as I like organ music, this is not material that can make me listen to it two hours in a row. I had to take a break in-between....


----------



## Philidor

Art Rock said:


> Kaikhosru Sorabji: Organ Symphony No. 1 (Kevin Bowyer, Continuum, 2 CD's)
> 
> Kaikhosru Shapurji Sorabji (born Leon Dudley Sorabji, 1892 - 1988) was a largely self-taught English composer, music critic, pianist and writer. His first symphony for (solo) organ is almost two hours long, and as much as I like organ music, this is not material that can make me listen to it two hours in a row. I had to take a break in-between....


 Try the "Opus clavicembalisticum". If possible, with Ogdon. Busoni's "Fantasia contrappuntistica" turns out to be a harmless piece to make the fingers of young ladies from good families movable.


----------



## Bkeske

Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen - The Concertos Of Carl Nielsen. Danmarks Radios Symfoniorkester. Seraphim/Angel 2LP box 1975


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Symphony No 4 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Niklaus Harnoncourt.*

Like the rest of this set, lively with beautifully sprung rhythms, which reminds me a little of Marc Minkowski's set.


----------



## WVdave

J. S. Bach: Works for Orchestra 
Trevor Pinnock


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 4 (chamber version)

Griffiths - Northern Sinfonia


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Deems Taylor, Through the Looking Glass*

I remember reading an old review from a premier of a Charles Ives piece, and the reviewer suggested that the listeners' time would be better spent listening to Deems Taylor. So I spent a whole quarter at a thrift store to pick this up, and it's worth every penny. And you can take that however you want to.


----------



## KevinJS

Michael Haydn - Griffiths - Zurich Chamber Orchestra


----------



## haziz

* Fricker: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36*
_
BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra
Sir Edward Downes_
Recorded: 2 October 1980
Recording Venue: BBC Studio Recording, UK

*The Saturday Symphony: SS 26.03.22 - Fricker #3 *- First time listening to this symphony and this composer. I will be quite honest, this is the first time I have heard of this composer!


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts Brahms - Serenade In A. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1968


----------



## tortkis

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Michael Gielen (SWR Music)


----------



## OCEANE

tortkis said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 2 - SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Michael Gielen (SWR Music)


Gielen's Mahler cycle is one of my reference when listening to others' interpretation.


----------



## OCEANE

Well balanced with no rush at all.


----------



## OCEANE

Cantata BWV 131 - Aus der Tiefen rufe ich, Herr, zu dir
'Out of the depths I cry, Lord, to you'

Sunday music and just finished it. 
I like all Bach Cantatas but don't know German. So sometimes I take reference from translation to have a better understanding the music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ives
Symphony No. 3, "The Camp Meeting"
The Unanswered Question
Central Park in the Dark
Washington's Birthday
Country Band March
Overture & March "1776"
Northern Sinfonia
James Sinclair*










It's a shame Sinclair didn't finish his Ives cycle. He only recorded the 1st and 3rd. Of course, his series on Naxos is splendid. He's an expert on the composer and I believe he's head of the Ives Society (I could be mistaken, but I read this somewhere).


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Brahms - Double Concerto In A Minor. The Cleveland Orchestra w/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello & David Oistrach, violin. Angel reissue, 1980's, originally 1969


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Korngold
Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
Nicola Benedetti, violin
Bournemouth SO
Kirill Karabits*










A beautifully rendered performance. You can hear how Benedetti performs that she loves this music. Passionate, but, by turns, wistful and yearning.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach | Goldberg Variations | András Schiff*


----------



## Gothos

---------------


----------



## jim prideaux

Starting the day with RVW Symphony no.5.....

Boult and the LPO.


----------



## Bourdon

*Matthaeus Pipelare*


----------



## Art Rock

Stephen Sondheim: Symphonic Sondheim (London Symphony Orchestra, Don Sebensky, EMI)

Is Sondheim classical? To me he is - and certainly in these arrangements by Sebensky for symphony orchestra, from the Sweeney Todd Suite to his masterpiece, Send In The Clowns.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Complete songs 5 (Marianna Tarassova, Konstantin Pluzhnikov, Fyodor Kuznetsov, Svetlana Sumatchova, Yuri Serov, Delos)

The best for last: the fifth CD in this outstanding series is rightly titled "Famous Vocal Cycles". My personal favourite in this part of Shostakovich' oeuvre is From Jewish Folk Poetry, Op. 79, but Suite to Words by Michelangelo Buonarroti, Op. 145, is almost as good. Excellent renditions as in every CD of this series.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon. Two works which reveal Schoenberg at his most polarised bookend this session - there's an agreeable Janus-like quality to it, as the lush, late-romanticism of _Gurre-Lieder_ makes may for the angular atonalism of _Pierrot lunaire_. The piano pieces in the middle are fascinating, too - almost an encapsulation in miniature form of the seismic shifts in Schoenberg's creative process around that time.

_Gurre-Lieder_ [_Songs of Gurre_] - cantata in three parts for narrator, soprano, mezzo-soprano, two tenors, bass-baritone, three male choirs, large mixed choir and large orchestra WoO [Text: Jens Peter Jacobsen, transl. by Robert Franz Arnold] (1900-03 and 1910-11):










_Drei Klavierstücke_ op.11 (1909):
_Sechs kleine Klavierstücke_ op.19 (1911):










_Herzgewächse_ [_Foliage of the heart_] - song for soprano, celesta, harmonium and harp op.20 [Text: Maurice Maeterlinck] (1911):
_Pierrot lunaire_ [_Pierrot Moonstruck_] - melodrama for reciter, flute/piccolo, clarinet/bass clarinet, violin/viola, cello and piano op.21 [Texts: Albert Giraud, transl. by Otto Erich Hartleben] (1912):


----------



## Malx

Sometimes recordings bought in the early days of listening/collecting gather dust in corners having been superseded in affections by new, shiny, perhaps more glamorous recordings - recently I have been visiting some of these corners and blowing the dust off some of these discs and it is hardly a surprise that many of these old friends still have a lot going for them.

A prime example being the recording below, which in my memory I had began to regard as 'old school' perhaps 'dull' - a now clearly unfounded perception on my part. The whole thing has a balance and flow which some of the newer recordings miss - so a clear reminder to myself to remember these recordings were bought for good reason at the time.

*Mahler, Symphony No 7 - LPO, Klaus Tennstedt.*


----------



## Dimace

I couldn't say that this is the music I normally like to listen, but this one is nostalgic, dreamy and - like a music art - rare. *André-Ernest-Modeste Grétry*(Belgian Composer of whom I have some works I haven't yet listened) made here an *Opera-Ballet work* (I believe that in those times this kind of spectacle was beloved, because I must have more works from other composer where I have seen this denomination) in oriental style (also some oriental instruments are in use) which I found very interesting with a generous touch of magic.* Marc Minkowski* is among the best for such works and the cast seems to be very good. For me a unique works, for you my friends I don't know, but I'm sure you will like it.









_(2XCD set, 1992, from the label Ricercar of Belgium) _


----------



## Dimace

Malx said:


> Sometimes recordings bought in the early days of listening/collecting gather dust in corners having been superseded in affections by new, shiny, perhaps more glamorous recordings - recently I have been visiting some of these corners and blowing the dust off some of these discs and it is hardly a surprise that many of these old friends still have a lot going for them.
> 
> A prime example being the recording below, which in my memory I had began to regard as 'old school' perhaps 'dull' - a now clearly unfounded perception on my part. The whole thing has a balance and flow which some of the newer recordings miss - so a clear reminder to myself to remember these recordings were bought for good reason at the time.
> 
> *Mahler, Symphony No 7 - LPO, Klaus Tennstedt.*


I have this one and it is VERY good. (although I refuse to listen to the 7th... LoL) Klaus is VERY good director who never let me down with one composer. Mahler is no exception. Have a lot of fun and a nice Sunday for you my friend.


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: Cantatas, Academic March, Andante Festivo, Finlandia (Helsinki Philharmonia Orchestra, Finnish Philharmonic Choir, Soile Ikokoski, Jaakko Kortekangas, Leif Segerstam, Ondine)

Time for some Sibelius outside the BIS box. Two substantial cantatas (excellent singing), two shorter orchestral pieces, and ending with the omnipresent Finlandia - unfortunately not in the version with choir. These are mainly less known pieces in great versions to my ear, and well worth having.


----------



## haziz

* Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*

_ Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Kirill Karabits_


----------



## Philidor

It's looking like spring outside ...

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 2 D major op. 73*

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Meredith Willson (1902-1984)
*_Symphony 1 in f minor 'A Symphony of San Francisco'
Symphony 2 in e minor 'The Missions of California'
_
Moscow Symphony Orchestra - William T. Stromberg


----------



## haziz

* Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50 (FS97)*

_ Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2005
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Wiener Symphoniker, Josef Krips, Anna Reynolds, Jess Thomas, Orfeo)

A live rendition from 1972. Fine performance by the two soloists, well played by the orchestra, and tightly knit together by Krips at brisk tempi, decent recording without too much audience noise. This is one of the better versions of my favourite piece of music.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach | Suiten für Violoncello | Thomas Demenga* - Suite No. 6 in D Major


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*

_ Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## haziz

* Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) "The Inextinguishable"*

_ Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2005
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## Art Rock

Fernando Sor: Songs for Voice and Guitar (Nerea Berraondo, Eva Beneke, Naxos)

Not my usual fare, but much better than I expected when I picked this up with a bunch of others in a thrift store. The recording is perhaps a bit unbalanced, with the guitar a bit more to the background than I would have preferred.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Divertimentos and Marches*

This is a cheap download, so I'm working my way through it. It begins with Mozart. The reviewers trash his interpretations, but they sound fine to me. Of course, I don't know the divertimentos and marches, so I don't know how they're supposed to sound.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schuman
Violin Concerto
Paul Zukofsky, violin
BSO
MTT*


----------



## Helgi

^ Do you know if these DG 20th century classics were ever released as a box set?


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Finlandia*

_ Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## haziz

* Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez*

_Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin_
Recorded: 2013-09-02
Recording Venue: Abbey Road Studios, London


----------



## Merl

Still confined to the house till at least Wednesday so I might as well do another big Beethoven blog (I only have 2 left after all). One of these played the last movement at a proper Allegro quasi presto and the other was funereally slow. Guess which one wont be making the cut?


----------



## haziz

* Smetana: Má Vlast*
_
Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2007
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic

Other than an occasional spin of just "The Moldau" movement, I rarely, if ever, play Smetana's Ma Vlast. I probably should play it more often. This is excellent music.


----------



## Philidor

Another stellar music.

*Olivier Messiaen: Des Canyons aux étoiles (1971-74)*

Tzimon Barto, piano
John Ryan, horn
Andrew Barclay, xylorimba
Erika Öhman, glockenspiel
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Philidor

To get a first impression of the composer ...

*Tomás Bretón: Escenas andaluzas*

Orquesta de la Comunidad de Madrid
Miguel Roa










I get the idea that Bretón wasn't too bad as an opera composer ... fine moods, fine colours ...


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## Philidor

Now the quartet of the week.

*Tomás Bretón: String Quartet No. 3 E minor (1909)*

Bretón String Quartet










A fine one!


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*The Very Best of Chopin (2CD)*


----------



## Philidor

I couldn't be without today ...

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonie No. 7 E minor*

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Mariss Jansons
live Concertgebouw 28-30 September 2016










Really good. Not too much micro-managed, the "big line" is always more or less clear. Great sound, provided generously in 192 kHz/24 bit.


----------



## haziz

* Smetana: Má Vlast*

_Prague Philharmonia (live - Prague Spring Festival)
Jakub Hruša_

Staying with Smetana's Má Vlast for the moment. Magnificent music!


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Boulez - Les Soleil Des Eaux. Dorati conducts Koechlin - Les Bandar-Log, Op. 176 & Messiaen - Chronochromie For Orchestra. BBC Symphony Orchestra w/BBC Symphony Chorus. Angel 1965


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part four for the rest of today.

As with the session before, we see Schoenberg straddling two worlds. _Die glückliche Hand_ is similar in terms of its expressionist mood to _Erwartung_ from a few years earlier but the music is more uncompromising. The 'bridge' work here is the unfinished oratorio _Die Jakobsleiter_ - WWI interrupted its progress but when the war was over Schoenberg realised that the new compositional methods he was formulating in his mind were at odds with the music which was already written, and after a couple of attempts to nail it he quietly gave in. Ironically, it was to be another religious-based work, the opera _Moses und Aron_, which would defy Schoenberg again ten years later, albeit for different musical reasons. _Verklart Nacht_ and _Lied der Waldtaube_ are both transcriptions of older music but the two piano works are the ones which introduce us to the composer's brave new world - the fifth and final piece of the op.23 set contains a 12-note row, whereas with op.25 it is, for the first time, serialism all the way.

_Die glückliche Hand_ [_The Fateful Hand_] - drama with music for baritone, two mimes, mixed choir and orchestra op.18 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg] (1910-13):
_Verklärte Nacht_ [_Transfigured Night_] for string sextet op.4, arr. for string orchestra (orig. 1899 - arr. 1917 and rev. 1943):










_Die Jakobsleiter_ [_Jacob's Ladder_] - oratorio for two sopranos, mezzo-soprano, three tenors, baritone, bass, mixed choir and orchestra WoO, posth. ed. by Winfried Zillig [Text: Arnold Schoenberg, after biblical sources] (1915-22 inc.):










_Lied der Waldtaube_ [_Song of the Wood Dove_] from the cantata _Gurre-Lieder_, arr. for soprano and chamber orchestra WoO [Text: Jens Peter Jacobsen, transl. by Robert Franz Arnold] (orig. 1900-03 and 1910-11 - arr. 1923):










_Fünf Stücke_ [_Five Pieces_] for piano op.23 (1920 and 1923):
_Suite_ for piano op.25 (1921-23):


----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: String Quartet No. 1, String Trio No. 2, Octet etc (New Hellenic Quartet et al, BIS)

The String Quartet No. 1 (1928) is an interesting early work, not a masterpiece but worth listening to. Also for string quartet, Musical Sketches (1940), ten miniatures of on average less than 2 minutes. In spite of the fragmentary nature, it kept my attention. For the crisp Octet (1931), the Hellenics are joined by four wind players, which makes for a nice change in sound. The String Trio No. 2 (1935) [the first is lost] does nothing to change my mind that this combination of instruments is simply not very effective, at least not for me. Finally, there is another work for string quartet, the swinging melodious miniature Gero Dimos (1949). All in all, a decent CD, far from essential, but worthwhile.


----------



## Malx

Home after playing chauffeur to my wife and daughter on Mothers's Day which involved a pleasant enough trip to Edinburgh. Settled down with a easy quaffing bottle of red and more Mahler.

*Mahler, Symphony No 9 - Philadelphia Orchestra, James Levine.*

Another box rescued from the 'hardly ever played these days area' of the collection.


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Schoenberg - A Survivor From Warsaw, Op. 46 / Variations For Orchestra, Op. 31 / Five Pieces For Orchestra, Op. 16 / Accompaniment To A Cinematographic Scene, Op. 34. BBC Symphony Orchestra. CBS Masterworks 1978


----------



## AClockworkOrange

HenryPenfold said:


> Vernon Handley is good too


I have a lot of Vernon Handley in my collection including Symphony Cycles and Orchestral works by Arnold Bax, Charles Stanford, Robert Simpson, Granville Bantock and Edmund Rubbra but none of his Vaughan Williams.

I will look into what's available via streaming. I've always enjoyed what I've heard from him.


----------



## HenryPenfold

AClockworkOrange said:


> I have a lot of Vernon Handley in my collection including Symphony Cycles and orchestral works by Arnold Bax, Charles Stanford, Robert Simpson, Granville Bantock and Edmund Rubbra but none of his Vaughan Williams.
> 
> I will look into what's available via streaming. I've always enjoyed what I've heard from him.


VH's RVW 9 is superb


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arthur Sullivan: The Prodigal Son
Clare Ritter (Soprano), Catherine Darnley (Mezzo Soprano), Mark Wilde (Tenor) and Garry Magee (Baritone)
Ronald Corp & the New London Orchestra with the London Chorus *

My first listen of a fairly recent purchase. I wasn't completely certain of what to expect as I haven't heard the work or much said about it before listening. So far however, I am enjoying piece - both the composition and the performance.

The more of Arthur Sullivan's music outside of his famous collaborations with William Gilbert, the more I appreciate his work and how varied a Composer he actually was. He is becoming one of my favourite British Composers, certainly in my top five, likely top three.


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique. The London Symphony Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1971, radio station copy.


----------



## Chilham

Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony

Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Chilham said:


> Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony
> 
> Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra


Great as this recording is, and it has received a multitude of plaudits since its release, am I the only one who prefers the revision RVW made of the symphony.


----------



## Malx

A couple of Danish String Quartets.

*Holmboe, String Quartet No 18 - Kontra Quartet.*

*Nielsen, String Quartet in F Major Op 44 - The Danish String Quartet.*


----------



## Helgi

*Schnittke: Violin Concerto No. 3*
Gidon Kremer, Chamber Orchestra of Europe w/Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Bkeske

Maazel conducts Mussorgsky-Rimsky-Korsakov - Night On Bald Mountain & Mussorgsky-Ravel - Pictures At An Exhibition. The Cleveland Orchestra. Telarc 1979


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Great as this recording is, and it has received a multitude of plaudits since its release, am I the only one who prefers the revision RVW made of the symphony.


I prefer the revision, too.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Great as this recording is, and it has received a multitude of plaudits since its release, am I the only one who prefers the revision RVW made of the symphony.


I'm glad Hickox/Chandos gave us this interesting original version.


----------



## haziz

* Borodin: Petite Suite* (Orchestrated by Glazunov)

_USSR State Symphony Orchestra
Evgeny Svetlanov_


----------



## Bkeske

Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts Strauss - Ein Heldenleben. The Cleveland Orchestra. London 1985


----------



## haziz

* Lalo: Fantaisie Norvégienne*

_ Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)
Orquesta Ciudad de Granada
Kees Bakels_
Recorded: December 2007
Recording Venue: Manuel de Falla Auditorium, Granada, Spain


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Hussite Overture, Op. 67*

_ Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_


----------



## haziz

* Gershwin: Variations on I Got Rhythm*

_ Earl Wild (piano)
Boston Pops Orchestra
Arthur Fiedler_


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 3


----------



## haziz

*
New Year's Eve Concert with Lahav Shani and Janine Jansen*
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53843
31 Dec 2021

*Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26*

_Janine Jansen
Berliner Philharmoniker
Lahav Shani
_
Max Bruch's First Violin Concerto is also a showpiece of its genre. The solemn first movement, the wonderfully cantabile Adagio, and the dance-like, lively finale make the work ideal as music for a gala, especially as Janine Jansen is a soloist whose subtlety and temperament make her one of the most popular musicians on the classical music scene.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/53843


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Bartók - Concerto For Orchestra & Janáček - Sinfonietta For Orchestra, Op. 60. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1966


----------



## 13hm13

Bach, Gubaidulina • In tempus praesens [Anne-Sophie Mutter]


----------



## pmsummer

THE VIOLA IN MY LIFE
*Morton Feldman*
Marek Konstantynowicz - viola
Cikada Ensemble
Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Christian Eggen - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Tchaikovsky - Capriccio Italien, Op. 45 / Borodin - Polovetsian Dances From "Prince Igor" / Rimsky-Korsakov - Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34 / Mussorgsky - Dawn On The Moskva River From "Khovantchina" (Prelude To Act 1). The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Odyssey reissue, originally 1958


----------



## 13hm13

Dvořák: Silent Woods --- Ofra Harnoy, C Mackerras


----------



## pmsummer

CARE-CHARMING SLEEP
*John Dowland - Robert Johnson - Giovanni Felice Sances - John Wilbye - Cherubino Busatti - Benedetto Ferrari - Cipriano da Rore*
The Dowland Project
John Potter - tenor, direction
Barry Guy - double-bass
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone
John Surman - bass clarinet, soprano saxophone
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: Two *Second Symphonies* from *Henze* and *Tippett* -


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing a workhorse:

*Holst
The Planets, Op. 32, H 125
Wiener Philharmoniker
Karajan*










Between Boult's later EMI recording, Bernstein, Mehta and this earlier Karajan, I'm rather stumped about picking my absolute favorite. These four are my favorites. I suppose if I had to pick a fifth choice, it would be Groves/Royal PO.


----------



## KevinJS

Gawlick - Kinderkreuzzug


----------



## Philidor

Modern psalms.

*Alfred Schnittke: Psalms of Repetance I-III*

Swedish Radio Choir
Tönu Kaljuste


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Antonin Dvorak - Big Dvorak Box*



*Today's selections are:

Slavonic Dances Op 46, B.78
Serenade for Strings Op 22
String Quartet No.12 in F Major
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra Op 53, B.108 
Carnival Overture Op 92
Scherzo Capriccioso Op 66*

Length 2:19.39


----------



## Bourdon

*Antoine Brumel*


----------



## HerbertNorman

This week's weekly quartet:

Tomás Bretón : string quartet no. 3 by the Bretón String Quartet

A new experience for me, as I don't know this Spanish composer's work.


----------



## Chilham

Malx said:


> Great as this recording is, and it has received a multitude of plaudits since its release, am I the only one who prefers the revision RVW made of the symphony.


I found it delightful, despite seeming to spend to a lot of time going somewhere without ever arriving.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part five dotted throughout this morning and early afternoon.

_Serenade_ for clarinet, bass clarinet, mandolin, guitar, violin, viola and cello, with bass/baritone voice in fourth movement op.24 [Text: Francesco Petrarca] (1920-23):










Quintet for flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn op.26 (1923-24):










_Septet-Suite_ for three clarinets, violin, viola, cello and piano op.29 (1925): 
_Vier Stücke_ [_Four Pieces_] for unaccompanied mixed choir, with mandolin, clarinet, violin and cello in final movement op.27 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg/Tschan-Jo-Su, transl. by Hans Bethge/Hung-So-Fan, transl. by Hans Bethge] (1925):
_Drei Satiren_ [_Three Satires_] for unaccompanied mixed choir with viola, cello and piano in final movement op.28 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg] (1925-26):










String Quartet no.3 op.30 (1927):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Starting a mini Rachmaninov odyssey with this disc, which is probably the finest from Ashkenazy's second Rachmaninov cycle. Superb performances of both works here.


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk (Orchestre et Chœurs De L'Opéra Bastille, Myung-Whun Chung, Maria Ewing, Aage Haugland, Sergej Larin, Philip Langridge, Anatoly Kotcherga, Heinz Zednik, Kurt Moll, Elena Zaremba et al, DG, 2 CD's)

Chung uses the original 1932 version for this recording. It's the only one I have, so I cannot compare it to others. I like what I'm hearing.


----------



## Philidor

Lunch break quartet.

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartet No. 11 (1972)*

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## Merl

Interesting morning of listening up to now. Started with Breton's charmingly rhythmic 3rd quartet from the SQ thread. Such an interesting work.









Then moved onto more Beethoven 2nd quartet recordings. Nice to hear this Irish ensemble doing it so nicely. I've been less enamoured with their middle and especially later LVB but for me they hit their sweet spot in the op.18s. A nice account (but there may be even better to come).









.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartók*

String Quartet No.6


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A fabulous performance of Rach 2 is coupled here to a not so wonderful Tchaik 1. The Rachmaninov is justly famous. Some of the speeds are a little controversial but Richter makes them work and this remains a favourite performance of this work.

The Tchaikovsky doesn't hang together quite so well and you sometimes get the feeling that Richter and Karajan had different ideas about how it shoud go. An interesting rather than overwhelming performance.


----------



## Marinera

Lalande - Les Soupers Du Roy

Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre


----------



## OCEANE

You may already have many recordings of these works of Mahler. Christiane Karg & Malcolm Martineau give us another good recording.


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, B9 'The Bells of Zlonice'
Dvořák: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 10
Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76
Dvořák: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60
Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'
*
_ London Symphony Orchestra
Witold Rowicki_
Recorded: 1967 - 1971
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London

This morning I will keep it simple. A marathon of my favorite Dvořák symphonies, namely Nos. 1, 3 and 5 - 9. Listening to one of my favorite Dvořák symphony cycles, by the LSO and Rowicki. This should get me to noon or so.


----------



## OCEANE

Garanca is my favorite soprano and I have been listening to her recordings very often.
Unintentionally, I would compare Garance with Anna Netrebko as they are of similar generation with tremendous success and popularity. But I like Elina Garanca much much more as I found her to be more sincere, natural and artistic as an artist...maybe as a person as well. I am not going to comment their voice as it would be too subjective. But one undisputed fact is that Garance looks after her appearance very well which I consider to be her respect to her profession. On the contrary, Netrebko......I don't know....she's just too...loose.


----------



## Vasks

Arnold Bax's Fifth Symphony


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two back-to-back *Weinberg* works:

*Piano Quintet, Op. 18
ARC Ensemble

Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 81
Erik Risberg (harpsichord)
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Thord Svedlund*

From these recordings:


----------



## Art Rock

Kaikhosru Sorabji: Passeggiata Veneziana, Variation 56, Quasi Habanera, Transcriptions Bach/Chopin/Ravel (Michael Habermann, BIS)

A collection of his own piano music and transcriptions of works by Bach (Chromatic Fantasia, BWV 903), Chopin (Sonata 2, Minute waltz) and Ravel (Rapsodie Espagnole). In all transcription cases, I prefer the original by far. Passeggiata Veneziana is his longest own work on the CD, even though it is inspired by (and quotes) Offenbach's barcarolle. It has its moments, but overall not a piece I long to return to. The two shorter works range from just OK (Variation 56) to fun (Quasi Habanera). All in all, a CD I could easily do without. I still have one more Sorabji CD to replay the coming days, but I do not see myself buying more of this composer, even at super bargain price (like this one and the first organ symphony were).


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> * Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, B9 'The Bells of Zlonice'
> Dvořák: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 10
> Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76
> Dvořák: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60
> Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70
> Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88
> Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'
> *
> _ London Symphony Orchestra
> Witold Rowicki_
> Recorded: 1967 - 1971
> Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London
> 
> This morning I will keep it simple. A marathon of my favorite Dvořák symphonies, namely Nos. 1, 3 and 5 - 9. Listening to one of my favorite Dvořák symphony cycles, by the LSO and Rowicki. This should get me to noon or so.


You don't like the 4th? This is one of my favorite symphonies from Dvořák.


----------



## Faramundo

Listening to this André Cluytens on an LP which has a different sleeve, but it's the same recording.
It does me a whole lotta good after a hard day. Soul cleansing is the expression that comes to my mind.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Riccardo Muti: Philadelphia Orchestra (1988)

This recording is new to me. Slowish tempi, but very lyrical with some really beautiful strings and woodwinds!


----------



## Chilham

Couperin: Trois Leçons de Ténèbres

Sandrine Piau, Les Talens Lyriques, Emmanuel Balssa, Christophe Rousset










Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat Major

Alison Balsom, Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen










Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 2

Anthony Halstead, Pip Eastop, The Hanover Band










Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante

Claudio Abbado, Giuliano Carmignola, Danusha Waskiewicz, Orchestra Mozart










Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1

Klenke Quartett


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 9 Chamber Music II (Various, BIS, 5 CD's)

CD3:The main piece on this CD is the Piano Quintet in G minor (1890) at almost 40 minutes. Sibelius has not found his own style yet, this is a romantic work, but a pretty good one - I really enjoyed it. There are a handful of other works on the disc for piano quintet or brass; the most interesting for me was the Overture in F minor for brass ensemble (1889).


----------



## KevinJS

Pergolesi - Stabat Mater


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - 10 Early Lieder (orch. by Luciano Berio)
Luciano Berio - Sinfonia

BBC Symphony Orchestra - Josep Pons 
Matthias Goerne


----------



## Dorsetmike

Douglas Amrine Passacaglia BWV 582


----------



## Philidor

Another pleasant one.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

Bayerisches Staatsorchester
Kirill Petrenko
May 2018










Never heard of "Bayerisches Staatsorchester"? It's just the name of the Bavarian State Opera Orchestra in Munich. - Petrenko keeps the music flowing (72 minutes), but somehow relaxed and very naturally changing the tempos. - Atmospheric, often bucolic, somehow, it's all of a piece. There are recordings which have more grip in the first movement, more shadowing in the third and more burst of triumph in the finale, but as a whole. I like this recording very much.

In the end, I stick to the classic recordings of Bernstein (NY/CBS) and Abbado (CSO/DG), among the modern ones I liked MTT/SFSO, Nott, Jansons/RCO live and this one.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part six for late afternoon and early evening.

I'm guessing that the most famous work here is the _Variations_, one of AS's few serial-era purely orchestral offerings. The wild card is without doubt the opera - _zeitoper_ in terms of its modish setting _Von heute auf morgen_ may be, but you'll be out of luck if you try to find any _Jonny spielt auf_ or _Die Dreigroschenoper_-style jazz decadence here. This is a 12-tone opera and a fairly deadpan one at that, despite its official designation as a comedy. The best way I can describe it is by asking you to think of it as an observational drama such as Mike Leigh's _Abigail's Party_ but minus the subtly caustic humour. Perhaps that works in the opera's favour in terms of commentating on the more mundane aspects of a comfortable bourgeoise lifestyle in the 1920s. Oddly fascinating in a shoulder-shrugging "whatever..." kind of way, I suppose.

_Variations_ for orchestra op.31 (1926-28):










_Von heute auf morgen_ [_From Now to the Morning_] - comic opera in one act op.32 [Libretto: Max Blonda a.k.a. Gertrud Schoenberg] (1928):










_Begleitmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene_ [_Accompanying Music to a Film Scene_] for orchestra op.34 (1929-30):










_Drei Deutsche Volkslieder_ for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO, includes arr. for unaccompanied mixed choir of one song from _Vier Deutsche Volkslieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: anon. German folk sources] (1928-29):
_Sechs Stücke_ for unaccompanied male choir op.35 [Texts: Arnold Schoenberg] (1930):


----------



## Malx

A couple of Cello Concertos.

*Tartini, Concerto in D major + CPE Bach Concerto No 2 in B flat major - Mstislav Rostropovich, Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Hugh Wolff.*

From this box.


----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: String Quartets No. 3 and No. 4 (New Hellenic Quartet, BIS)

Mature string quartets from 1935 and 1940, respectively. At times energetic, at times lyrical, these quartets are certainly worth hearing. Among the best of his oeuvre imo.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz

* Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93*

_ Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons_
Recorded: 2015-04
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston

About halfway through my Dvořák marathon, I threw in Shostakovich's 10th for variety. I really like this symphony by Shostakovich, but sandwiched between Dvořák's 1st and 6th symphonies it sounded grim and "heavy". It made me yearn to go back to my beloved Dvořák. Admittedly it is a fairly grim symphony that, we think, is supposed to represent his struggles with Stalin, I may have felt differently with a more lightweight symphony like Shostakovich's 9th. Back to my Dvořák marathon.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Jones
Symphony No. 3, "Palo Duro Canyon"
LSO
Lance Friedel*










Any fan of Harris, Copland or Hanson, would do well to check this symphony out. There's also a recording of this symphony with Schwarz on Naxos, but this performance has better sonics.


----------



## jim prideaux

Concentus Musicus Wien and Harnoncourt.....

Beethoven 4th and 5th Symphonies.


----------



## Bourdon

*Maw & Bennett*

LIfe studies Academy of St Martin in the Fields Marriner

Spells
The Bach Choir
The Philharmonia Orchestra Sir David Willcocks


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

I read a review that denoted this as the highlight of the boxed set. Personally, it's disappointing not in its musicianship but in its lack of passion. It's just nicely played. The soloists are very good, so the last movement recovers it from total blandness.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Arthur Sullivan: Suite from "The Tempest" Op.1*
Richard Hickox & the BBC Philharmonic

A beautifully performed and recorded Suite of music, perfectly paced and wonderfully atmospheric.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 4
Orchestre Des Champs-Elysees - Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 23, Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra*

This is Abbado with the post-Karajan Berlin Phil. I have seen his Mozart trashed by some critics. I'm not well-versed in all things Mozart, but personally, I think this sounds fine: elegant, sufficiently nuanced, not overly affected by a modern orchestra. But maybe I need to pull Pinnock's set out to get enlightened.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz

*Mahler - Symphony No.4* -* Arranged For Chamber Ensemble By Erwin Stein*
_Northern Sinfonia / Daniel Hellmann / Howard Griffiths _

My second diversion from my Dvorak marathon for today. I just have Dvorak's 9th left. This recording was mentioned by ArtRock in a different context in another thread. I am seeing if the rearrangement for chamber ensemble influences my impression that most of Mahler's output is too dense (and too gargantuan). I do generally like his 4th symphony, which together with his 2nd are the two Mahler symphonies I have been most receptive to.

I am done with the first movement. This recording seems to be neither fish nor fowl. I am not sure this is what I am looking for. It does however take the symphony at a fairly fast tempo, which I think is a good thing.


----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> You don't like the 4th? This is one of my favorite symphonies from Dvořák.


So, of course everybody has to follow and agree with your taste in music? While Dvořák is one of my absolute favorite composers (I would rank only Tchaikovsky and Beethoven higher), and I really love most of his symphonies, his 2nd and 4th symphonies never clicked with me. His 5th is probably my current favorite followed closely by the 6th. I think of them as his pastoral symphonies.


----------



## KevinJS

haziz said:


> *Mahler - Symphony No.4* -* Arranged For Chamber Ensemble By Erwin Stein*
> _Northern Sinfonia / Daniel Hellmann / Howard Griffiths _
> 
> My second diversion from my Dvorak marathon for today. I just have Dvorak's 9th left. This recording was mentioned by ArtRock in a different context in another thread. I am seeing if the rearrangement for chamber ensemble influences my impression that most of Mahler's output is too dense (and too gargantuan). I do generally like his 4th symphony, which together with his 2nd are the two Mahler symphonies I have been most receptive to.
> 
> I am done with the first movement. This recording seems to be neither fish nor fowl. I am not sure this is what I am looking for. It does however take the symphony at a fairly fast tempo, which I think is a good thing.


The idea behind the chamber orchestra version was to bring the music to a wider audience. Arnold Schönberg sponsored the project and also arranged Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen himself:


----------



## Monsalvat

Pierre Boulez: *Piano Sonata No. 2*
Maurizio Pollini (1976)

I still can't make head nor tail of this other than some vague understanding of Boulez's use of contrasting texture groups instead of key groups to create a semblance of sonata-allegro form in the first movement. It's so dissonant and jarring that I quickly numb to it, so it isn't unpleasant to listen to, but I get the feeling that Boulez was much smarter than I am and most of it probably is sailing miles over my head. Anyway I always like some variety and I'll probably put on some Bach now as a bit of an antidote to Boulez!

----

Decided on Mozart instead. KV 458 (B flat major).


----------



## SanAntone

*J.S. Bach | Das Wohltemperierte Clavier | András Schiff*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ifukube
Ritmica Ostinata
Kazuoki Fujii, piano
Tokyo SO
Michiyoshi Inoue*










Such a fun piece. I've loved this work for many years. I also think highly of _Sinfonia Tapkaara_. I really should explore more of Ifukube's music.


----------



## tortkis

Pascal Dusapin: Inside: Works for Viola - Vincent Royer (Sub Rosa)


----------



## Bkeske

Hilary Hahn : Schoenberg - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 36 & Sibelius - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D Minor, Op. 47. Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen conducting. Deutsche Grammophon 2008.

A Chicago Public Library copy. Per the well worn insert, it must have been well liked.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> Hilary Hahn : Schoenberg - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 36 & Sibelius - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D Minor, Op. 47. Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen conducting. Deutsche Grammophon 2008.
> 
> A Chicago Public Library copy. Per the well worn insert, it must have been well liked.


I would say this is Hahn's best recording, IMHO. Both concertos are played passionately and with complete devotion. Of course, her virtuosity speaks for itself. It is Hahn's musicality that really raised it to another level.

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphonies Nos. 1-3
Luonnotar, Op. 70
Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49
Phyllis Curtin, soprano
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*

From this set -










Bernstein's Sibelius has been a constant source of pleasure for me. The remastering of these Royal Edition recordings is remarkable and I actually prefer this sound of both these Bernstein Sibelius Royal Edition sets to the newer remaster that came out several years ago. It's a lot warmer, but the highs are still crisp.


----------



## Bkeske

Neo Romanza said:


> I would say this is Hahn's best recording, IMHO. Both concertos are played passionately and with complete devotion. Of course, her virtuosity speaks for itself. It is Hahn's musicality that really raised it to another level.


Yes, it is a fine performance, particularly the Sibelius. Dare I say, displays some emotion that she doesn't always express in the same way (a criticism of hers I think is a bit exaggerated) on some of her other releases. That said, I do feel her latest album, Paris, is also near the top of my list. As is her wonderful early Bach album, which always mesmerizes me by her skill.


----------



## Bkeske

Gil Shaham : Barber - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra Op. 14 / Korngold - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D Major Op. 35 / Korngold - Much To Do About Nothing Suite Op. 11. London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn conducting/piano. Deutsche Grammophon 1994


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> Yes, it is a fine performance, particularly the Sibelius. Dare I say, displays some emotion that she doesn't always express in the same way (a criticism of hers I think is a bit exaggerated) on some of her other releases. That said, I do feel her latest album, Paris, is also near the top of my list. As is her wonderful early Bach album, which always mesmerizes me by her skill.


Yes, I think that criticism is an unfair one and typical of critics who actually aren't musicians themselves.  I'd rate her recording of Barber's _Violin Concerto_ and Bernstein's _Serenade_ also as being particular strong points in her discography.


----------



## SanAntone

*Nico Muhly | Viola Concerto | Nadia Sirota*










*Nico Muhly* is a very good composer, IMO. He is now 40 but I remember when he first burst on the Classical music scene as something of an enfant terrible. Over the last nearly 20 years he has refined his style and I consider his a major young voice.


----------



## 13hm13

Carl Schuricht - Unissued Broadcast Recordings
1937-1952


----------



## Philidor

Modern psalms.

*Alfred Schnittke: Psalms of Repetance IV-VI*

Swedish Radio Choir
Tönu Kaljuste


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part seven for this morning, before the grocery run and one or two minor garden jobs.

*Hors d'oeuvres:*

The two brief-ish pieces op.33 were Schoenberg's last acknowledged/completed solo piano works.

*Main Course:*

_Moses und Aron_ was the second of two large-scale religious works to be left incomplete by Schoenberg. Over the course of two years composing the music for the first two acts went well enough (despite Schoenberg re-drafting the libretto on at least two occasions) but the third act eluded him. It still remains something of a mystery as to why he hit a brick wall, but two theories - possibly interlinked - came to my attention some time ago:

a) Schoenberg couldn't reconcile the various biblical sources for the episode central to the final act.

b) Schoenberg was unsure as to whether he could write the music appropriate enough for such an elevated subject.

Apparently, once WWII was over, Schoenberg was willing to have another crack at Act III and sought funding from the Guggenheim Foundation in order to complete both that and his decades-old oratorio, _Die Jakobsleiter_, but was turned down - this presumably demotivated him once and for all, especially as he was by this time ageing and not in the best of health. Pity. As satisfying as the torso is, _Moses und Aron_ still remains one of my few operatic "what-ifs".

_Zwei Klavierstücke _ op.33 (1929 and 1931):










_Moses und Aron_ - opera in three acts, abandoned after writing the music for Act II WoO [Libretto: Arnold Schoenberg, after biblical sources] (1930-32 inc.):


----------



## Bourdon

*Mateo Flecha el Viejo*


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach | Le Clavier bien Tempéré, Livre 2 | Zhu Xiao-Mei*


----------



## Vasks

*Balakirev - In Bohemia [aka Overture on Czech Themes] (Sinaisky/Chandos)
Tchaikovsky - Orchestral Suite #2 (Sanderling/Naxos)*


----------



## OCEANE

Philidor said:


> Another pleasant one.
> 
> *Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*
> 
> Bayerisches Staatsorchester
> Kirill Petrenko
> May 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of "Bayerisches Staatsorchester"? It's just the name of the Bavarian State Opera Orchestra in Munich. - Petrenko keeps the music flowing (72 minutes), but somehow relaxed and very naturally changing the tempos. - Atmospheric, often bucolic, somehow, it's all of a piece. There are recordings which have more grip in the first movement, more shadowing in the third and more burst of triumph in the finale, but as a whole. I like this recording very much.
> 
> In the end, I stick to the classic recordings of Bernstein (NY/CBS) and Abbado (CSO/DG), among the modern ones I liked MTT/SFSO, Nott, Jansons/RCO live and this one.


Amongst all Mahler symphonies, No 7 to me has the largest variety and possibility in the interpretation and I could accept various styles.


----------



## Bourdon

*Claude le Jeune*

Just arrived


----------



## OCEANE

Janowski's Pentatone Bruckner cycle - I've attentively listened to his No. 3 & 4 so far.
For the first movement of No. 3, it's such a convincing performance by Janowski and Suisse Romande Orchestra. The music lines are well separated and smoothly displayed with suitable pauses.... However, I am a bit disappointed with Movt 3-4 as the sound is full but the music lines mix up, a bit noisy if I may say so. My feeling is proven when I listened to Blomstedt with Berlin Phil who's Movt 3-4 are squally dramatic but with clear layers.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An absolutely stupendous live performance of the Rachmaninov with Argerich in thrilling form and Chailly providing excellent support. The Tchaikovsky with Kondrashin is also pretty fabulous, though there are two other Argerich performances available to choose from, neither of which I've heard.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphonies Nos. 4-7
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*

From this set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> So, of course everybody has to follow and agree with your taste in music? While Dvořák is one of my absolute favorite composers (I would rank only Tchaikovsky and Beethoven higher), and I really love most of his symphonies, his 2nd and 4th symphonies never clicked with me. His 5th is probably my current favorite followed closely by the 6th. I think of them as his pastoral symphonies.


No of course nobody has even like the same things I like. It's rather unnecessary for you to even make this kind of assertion in the first place. Anyway, I guess I figured since I view you as the resident "Dvořák guy" that you'd like this symphony.


----------



## Bourdon

*Webern*

Passacaglia For Orchestra Op. 1

5 Movements Op. 5 - Version For String Orchestra

6 Pieces For Orchestra Op. 6

J. S. Bach: Fuga (Ricercata) A 6 Voci - From "The Musical Offering"

Franz Schubert: German Dances Op. Post. D 820

Im Sommerwind - Idyll For Large Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Personally, I think this set more accurately reflects the spirit of Webern than Boulez's earlier set, revealing Webern's Romantic side. The first set sounded overly clinical.

I remember when this was put out at my used CD store for $17, I gave out an audible gasp. It was embarrassing but completely appropriate.

Anyway, I'm listening to the Five Pieces for Orchestra.*


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Personally, I think this set more accurately reflects the spirit of Webern than Boulez's earlier set, revealing Webern's Romantic side. The first set sounded overly clinical.
> 
> I remember when this was put out at my used CD store for $17, I gave out an audible gasp. It was embarrassing but completely appropriate.
> 
> Anyway, I'm listening to the Five Pieces for Orchestra.


Completely justified comment, the later DG recording is nicer to the ear, the CBS set nevertheless remains a valuable set.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Big Shostakovitch Box*


*Today's Playlist:

Festive Overture, Op.96
Piano Quintet, Op.57
String Quartet, No.2, Op.68
The Gadfly Suite

Length: 1:20:45*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mauricio Kagel*

Always a nice piece to listen to with its folk music elements and jazz influences.


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 02] Iannis Xenakis - [2022] Les Polytopes I*


----------



## Philidor

Now some poll inspiration.

*Arnold Bax: Symphony No. 1 in E flat*

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Choral works by Schnittke. Pt 1: Requiem










Pt. 2: Twelve Penitential Psalms and Three Sacred Hymns


----------



## Bourdon

*Kagel*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Divertimenti, Serenades, Marches*

This is my third time hearing these, and I still don't know why some critics complain about them. I guess we all have different ears.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Eugen Jochum: London Philharmonic Orchestra (1976)

Some more Brahms today, from Jochum's stereo cycle.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Choral works by Schnittke. Pt. 3 Minnesang and Choir Concerto


----------



## Philidor

Another suggestion from the polls.

*Kurt Atterberg: Symphony No. 5 D minor op. 20 (1922)*
(Sinfonia funebre)

Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt
Ari Rasilainen










Great music, if a little too-late-romantic.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> Completely justified comment, the later DG recording is nicer to the ear, the CBS set nevertheless remains a valuable set.


I agree. I still have both of them. The two make an interesting contrast.


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Choral works by Schnittke. Pt 1: Requiem


Oh man, the Schnittke _Requiem_ is something else! I love how it incorporates an electric bass guitar and drum kit later on in the piece. This rock music instrumentation mixed with the beautiful choral passages is just so cool. Schnittke is one of my favorite composers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, The Creation*

View attachment 165509


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Merl

Only a couple more recordings and I'm finished on the 2nd quartet. This was a very pleasant surprise and the playing of the late Jan Diesselhorst, on cello, is immense.


----------



## senza sordino

Rebecca Clarke Piano Trio, Arno Babajanian Piano Trio, Frank Martin Piano Trio of Popular Irish Melodies. A lovely disk.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Oh man, the Schnittke _Requiem_ is something else! I love how it incorporates an electric bass guitar and drum kit later on in the piece. This rock music instrumentation mixed with the beautiful choral passages is just so cool. Schnittke is one of my favorite composers.


My thoughts exactly, it shouldn't work, but it does, and it's so so good, especially the drums for me


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Neo Romanza said:


> Oh man, the Schnittke _Requiem_ is something else! I love how it incorporates an electric bass guitar and drum kit later on in the piece.


Ditto, and I also like the flexatone in the Tuba Mirum. Schnittke was nothing if not inventive!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Divertimenti, Serenades, Marches*
> 
> This is my third time hearing these, and I still don't know why some critics complain about them. I guess we all have different ears.


You implied that this is an inexpensive download. Can you say from where?

Thanks.


----------



## Manxfeeder

haziz said:


> You implied that this is an inexpensive download. Can you say from where?
> 
> Thanks.


 https://www.supraphonline.cz/album/191122-claudio-abbado-the-rca-and-sony-album-collection/flac


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Continuing with Schnittke, now concertante works. Viola Concerto










Later, Concerto Grosso 1. Then will get on with the others, except no. 4


----------



## elgar's ghost

LordBlackudder said:


>


Good to see one of the old guard back, if albeit fleetingly...


----------



## Helgi

*Penderecki: Concerto Grosso No. 1 for three cellos and orchestra; Largo for cello and orchestra*
Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra, Antoni Wit
Ivan Monighetti, Arto Noras, Rafal Kwiatkowski


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> Hilary Hahn : Schoenberg - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 36 & Sibelius - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D Minor, Op. 47. Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen conducting. Deutsche Grammophon 2008.
> 
> A Chicago Public Library copy. Per the well worn insert, it must have been well liked.


This recording was like opening the window on S's vc, for me......


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now we move onto some *Chung* conducting *Nielsen*:































It's a shame that Chung didn't complete his Nielsen series. I love all of these recordings and rate them rather highly. They're all uniformly excellent.


----------



## 13hm13

Vaughan Williams: The Complete Symphonies / Naxos


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43*
_
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä_
Recorded: 2021-02-05
Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


----------



## Bkeske

Carlos Kleiber conducts Schubert - Symphonies No. 3 & 8 (unfinished). Weiner Philharmonic. Deutsche Grammophon reissue/remaster 1997


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> This recording was like opening the window on S's vc, for me......


Schoenberg's or Sibelius' VC?


----------



## haziz

*Grechaninov: Symphony No. 2 in A major, Op.27, 'Pastoral'*

_Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra, Košice
Johannes Wildner_
Recorded: August 1989
Recording Venue: House of Arts in Kosice

First time listening to this symphony and this composer. This is one of the symphonies in the ongoing 2nd symphony game on the polls/games subforum.


----------



## Bkeske

Kurt Masur conducts Rimsky-Korsakov - Flight Of The Bumble Bee / Scheherazade Op. 35 / Capriccio Espagnol Op. 34. The New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Teldec 1999, Germany release


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two back-to-back *Copland Slatkin* recordings on Naxos:


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler | Das Lied von der Erde | Violata Urmana / Michael Schade / Wiener Philharmonker / Pierre Boulez*


----------



## Bkeske

John Eliot Gardiner conducts Lili Boulanger - Psaume 24 For Chorus, Organ And Orchestra / Psaume 129 For Chorus And Orchestra / Vieille Prière Bouddhique For Tenor, Chorus And Orchestra / "Du Fond De L'abime" (Psaume 130) For Contralto, Tenor, Chorus, Organ And Orchestra & Stravinsky - Symphony Of Psalms For Chorus And Orchestra On Texts From Psalms 38, 39 And 150. The London Symphony Orchestra & The Monteverdi Choir. Deutsche Grammophon 2002 European release


----------



## Kiki

Bohuslav Martinu: Symphony No. 3 H299 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Václav Neumann / 1982 (Supraphon)

Totally natural!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night: *Hanson's Symphony No. 3* with the composer conducting:


----------



## Red Terror

Neo Romanza said:


> Last work of the night: *Hanson's Symphony No. 3* with the composer conducting:


Hanson looks like Hermann Göring in that photo.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Big French Box - Various Composers*



*Today's Tracklist*



*1:54:17*


----------



## Philidor

Modern psalms.

*Alfred Schnittke: Psalms of Repetance VII-IX*

Swedish Radio Choir
Tönu Kaljuste


----------



## Faramundo

Yes, whip my blood ! Enough of lazy pulses.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part eight scattered throughout late morning and early afternoon.

Concerto for string quartet and orchestra, 'free' adaptation of G.F. Handel's _Concerto grosso_ in B-flat op.6 no.7 HWV325 (1933):










_Drei Lieder_ for low voice and piano op.48 [Texts: Jakob Haringer] (1933):










_Kammersymphonie nr.1_ for fifteen instruments op.9, arr. for large orchestra as op.9b (orig. 1906 - arr. 1923 and rev. 1935):










Violin Concerto op.36 (1935-36):










String Quartet no.4 op.37 (1936):


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Passage - Longleash Trio

music by Christopher Trapani, Clara Iannotta, Yukiko Watanabe, Juan de Dios Magdaleno & Francesco Filidei


----------



## SanAntone

*J.S. Bach | St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244 | Academy of Ancient Music / The Choir of the AAM / Richard Egarr*


----------



## Art Rock

Yesterday was a rare day without music due to circumstances.

Here we go again:










Dmitri Shostakovich: The Nose (Mariinsky Theatre Orchestra (aka Kirov Orchestra), Valery Gergiev, Andrei Popov, Gennady Bezzubenkov, Vadim Kravets et al, Mariinsky Recordings 2 CD's)

This is his first opera, a satirical work completed in 1928 based on Nikolai Gogol's 1836 story of the same name. I had never gotten around listening to it. For Shostakovich, this is a bit disappointing tbh - I really could not get into it.


----------



## Merl

It would be rude not to finish the job. SQ1 courtesy of the Takacs. Using this as a reference for what's to come (as I know its a good one).


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*

_ Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä_
Recorded: 2021-05-26
Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


----------



## Bourdon

*Constanzo Festa*


----------



## haziz

* Balakirev: Symphony No. 1 in C major*

_BBC Philharmonic
Vassily Sinaisky _


----------



## Malx

Like Art I too had a music free day yesterday - so metaphorically getting back in the saddle today with:

*Bruckner, Symphony No 4 - Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski.*

One of the earliest Bruckner symphonies I got to know via the Bohm Decca twofer that features the 3rd and 4th symphonies - but a symphony I seldom listen to now, but when I do this seems to be the one I grab from the shelves.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

What a gorgeous disc this is. Beautiful music stunningly played and recorded.


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 9 Chamber Music II (Various, BIS, 5 CD's)

CD4: Late 19th century works. Most prominent are the Melodram ur "Svartsjukans nätter" (1893), which is a melodrama for soprano, piano trio and recitation, and the String Trio in G minor (1893-94). The former is ruined for me by the speaking part, the latter is one of the better I've heard (in general I do not care for string trios). The other pieces are miniatures, which range from forgettable to charming to impressive (the Rondo for viola and piano).


----------



## haziz

*Henri Vieuxtemps: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2*

_Marie Hallynck (cello)
Orchestre National de Belgique
Theodor Guschlbauer_


----------



## Kiki

Bohuslav Martinů: Symphony No. 3 H299 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Václav Neumann / 1977 (Supraphon)

Neumann's earlier 1977 recording is smoother and has definitely much better sound. Wouldn't want to be without either.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arnold Schoenberg - various works part eight of eight for the rest of the afternoon.

_Kammersymphonie nr.2_ op.38 (1906 and 1939):










_Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte_ for reciter, piano and string quartet op.41 [Text: George Gordon Byron] (1942):










Piano Concerto op.42 (1942):










String Trio op.45 (1946):










_Kol nidre_ for narrator, mixed choir and orchestra op.39 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg, based on the Jewish prayer] (1938):
_A Survivor from Warsaw_ for narrator, male choir and orchestra op.46 [Text: Arnold Schoenberg, inc. extract from _The Book of Deuteronomy_] (1947):
_Drei Volkslieder_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.49, arr. of three songs from _Vier Deutsche Volkslieder_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: anon. German folk sources] (orig. 1928-29 - arr. 1948):
_Dreimal tausend Jahre_ [_Three times a thousand years_] for unaccompanied mixed choir op.50a [Dagobert D. Runes] (1949):
_Psalm 130_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.50b (1950):
_Modern psalm no.1_ for narrator, mixed choir and orchestra op.50c (1951 inc.):


----------



## OCEANE

Tsaraslondon said:


> What a gorgeous disc this is. Beautiful music stunningly played and recorded.


I like Ashkenaszy's Rachmaninoff piano concerto even more...


----------



## OCEANE

I listen to Bach almost everyday and even if time does not allow a full album, I would still listen to one or two pieces...French Suites are always the choice. I would like to recommend my favourite pianist Evgeni Koroliov whose Bach are so natural and calm which is properly the other side of Gould's.


----------



## Art Rock

Kaikhosru Sorabji: Complete songs for soprano (Elizabeth Farnum, Margaret Kampmeier, Centaur)

Of the Sorabji CD's that I have this (the last one I'm re-playing) may be the best one - even so, there are too many songs here that I don't like it all (especially the meandering vocalise), and the singer also does not sound comfortable in this repertoire.


----------



## Vasks

*Boyce - Overture to "Ode for St. Cecelia' Day" [aka Symphony #5] (Pinnock/Archiv)
Gibbons - Two Fantazias and In Nomine in D minor (Joubert-Caillet/Ricercar)
Blow - The Nymphs of the wells (Cohen/Hyperion)
Anon - Old Simon the King from "The Division Violin" [pub. 1684] (O'Dette/Harmonia mundi)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

OCEANE said:


> I like Ashkenaszy's Rachmaninoff piano concerto even more...


I have his recording of No. 1 and the Paganini Rhapsody with Haitink, which are wonderful, but for no2 I go to Richter with Wislocki and for no 3, the incomparable Martha Argerich live with Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82*
_
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä_
Recorded: 2021-02-12
Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

Nikos Skalkottas: Sixteen Melodies, Fifteen Little Variations, Piano Sonatina, Echo, Berceuse (Angelica Cathariou, Nikolaos Samaltanos, BIS)

The last of my Skalkottas CD's to be replayed and catalogued. Main point of attraction here is the Sixteen Melodies for soprano and piano (1941), taking over 40 minutes. I enjoyed this cycle. The remainder are realtively short works for solo piano, coming from the start and the end of his career.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Weinberg
Violin Concerto in G minor, Op. 67
Gidon Kremer, violin
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Daniele Gatti*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Great Mass in C Minor*

This is nicely done. But the fault on this one is mine: I don't like big choirs. I've been spoiled by Gardiner's recording.


----------



## Musicaterina

Giuseppe Tartini: Sonata 'Pastorale' in A major for Violin & B.c B.A16

played by:

Evgeny Sviridov, violin
Davit Melkonyan, cello
Stanislav Gres, harpsichord


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3
John Williams - the Force of Music!
The Listening Service*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0015cm7

Tom Service has a close encounter with the film music of John Williams.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0015cm7


----------



## Musicaterina

Giuseppe Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor 'Didone abbandonata' B.g10

played by:

Evgeny Sviridov, violin
Davit Melkonyan, cello
Stanislav Gres, harpsichord


----------



## SanAntone

*Terry Riley | Requiem for Adam | Kronos Quartet*












> Adam Harrington, age 16, died of heart failure caused by a blood clot, sustained while hiking with his family on Mount Diablo, a 3,849 feet mountain in the San Francisco Bay Area, on Easter Sunday, 1995. Riley finished the three-movement composition in 1998, and it was first performed in the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam on 28 June 1999.
> 
> As Terry Riley explains in the liner notes, the first movement has a rising sequential four-note motif moving upwards, and a series of variations on this pattern, ending with the motive being played in upper-register harmonics. The title of the second movement alludes to the spot where Adam Harrington suffered his accident. An electronic soundtrack of horns and percussion (played by Riley on an Ensoniq TS 12) is the background for the strings, in what Riley calls a "New Orleans Dixieland" kind of funeral march. The third movement is an A-B-C-A-B coda, in which a two-note motif opens and closes the composition, two notes representing the two syllables of Adam's name. Wikipedia


----------



## Art Rock

Enrique Soro: Sinfonia Romantica, Danza Faktastica, Tres Aires Chilenos, Andante Appassionato (Chile Symphony Orchestra, Jose Luis Dominguez, Naxos)

Enrique Soro (1884 - 1954) was Chile's leading composer, as well as pianist, conductor and teacher. This is one of those delightful Naxos rarities. Of particular interest are the Tres Aires Chilenos, which combine Chilean folk melodies with traditional classical orchestration, and of course the 37 minutes symphony from 1921, the first one to be composed in Chile. Conventional for the time, but effective - a must hear for those who enjoy romantic symphonies (like me).


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Last listen from last night, Schnittke's Concerto Grosso 2










Now today's first listen, Concerto Grosso 3


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Piano sonatas KV 330-332 & 333


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Schnittke's last two Concerti Grossi



















And then will move on to his violin and cello concerti


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas K545 & K570 - Mitsuko Uchida.*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - various works part one scattered throughout the rest of today.

_10 Mazurkas_ op.3 (1889):










Piano Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.6 (1892):










_Étude_ in C-sharp minor op.2 no.1, from _3 Morceaux_ op.2 (1887):
_12 Études_ op.8 (1894):










_Prélude_ in B op.2 no.2, from _3 Morceaux_ op.2 (1889):
_Prélude_ in C-sharp minor for left-hand op. 9 no.1, from _Prélude et Nocturne_ op.9 (1894):
_6 Préludes_ op.13 (1895):
_5 Préludes_ op.16 (1894-95):


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa, Kiri te Kanawa, Philips)

I quite like the playing and the tempi here (kudos to Ozawa). The recording is a bit distant and low level, but nothing that can't be overcome. I was skeptical of the choice of Kiri te Kanawa, until I first heard this CD years ago. She is one of the best in terms of finding the right tone to give the impression of a child singing instead of an opera diva. All in all, this is one of the finest versions of my favourite numbered Mahler symphony.


----------



## jim prideaux

A cheap (yet near pristine) copy of RVW's 5th performed by Hickox and the LSO turned up in the post today. I had read great reviews of this recording and it really is living up to expectations!

Wonderful!

(and I find myself really enjoying the other varied organ and choral pieces)

And this will be followed by Hickox performing some of the Rubbra symphonies.....


----------



## Neo Romanza

A *Georgian*, *Turk* and *Armenian* go into a bar...okay, I don't have a punchline. 

NP:

*Kancheli
Twilight for two violins and orchestra
Gidon Kremer (violin), Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin)
Kremerata Baltica*










*Saygun
Symphony No. 4, Op. 53
Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic Orchestra
Ari Rasilainen*










*Khachaturian
Festive Poem
Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra
Loris Tjeknavorian*


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1984)

I've heard Abbado's Berlin recording before but not this one, which seems to have gathered a more significant reputation. I found the Seventh hard to enjoy when I was starting to listen to Mahler but it's become one of my favorites.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 1 - Daniel Barenboim, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## 13hm13

Leos Janacek, Samuel Barber, William Walton, Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti - Janacek . Barber . Walton
Sony Masterworks - SK 48252


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Violin Concerto*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Schnittke's 4 Violin Concerti


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Anton von Webern* - _Im Sommerwind_ (1904) - 13 minutes 25 seconds

Intermission 10 minutes - 1 ice-cold San Miguel Spanish Lager

*Johannes Brahms* - _Symphony No. 4_ Op. 98 (1885) - circa 41 minutes

*Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra*, Riccardo Chailly. Decca.

A gorgeously idyllic (no pun) Im Sommerwind, and a thoughtful Brahms 4, both performed in a shimmering quasi late-Romantic/fin de siecle glow.

The Concertgebouw was rightly considered one of the leading world orchestras around the time of these recordings.

I prefer these Chailly Concertgebouw Brahms performances to the later, much more celebrated, Leipzig Gewandhaus releases, also on Decca.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 7
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

I've always loved Mahler's Seventh, from my first listen at age 16, and never felt any sympathy at all with those who consider it "difficult" or "problematic" and inevitably find it necessary for some reason at every opportunity to push that canard as a received narrative.

This recording is for me one of the most deeply impactful, detailed, and personally communicative recordings I've heard, and, as such, one of my all-time favorites. In the very least, it is a clear highlight of this outstanding cycle (lacking the Eighth.)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 7
> Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer
> 
> I've always loved Mahler's Seventh, from my first listen at age 16, and never felt any sympathy at all with those who consider it "difficult" or "problematic" and inevitably find it necessary for some reason at every opportunity to push that canard as a received narrative.
> 
> This recording is for me one of the most deeply impactful, detailed, and personally communicative recordings I've heard, and, as such, one of my all-time favorites. In the very least, it is a clear highlight of this outstanding cycle (lacking the Eighth.)


I'd agree with all of that. This was the first Mahler symphony I fell in love with, if not the first heard. As I've said on another thread, this recording and Bernstein's NYPO is not far behind my beloved Abbado Chicago.

Had no idea that I. Fischer has done 8 of the symphonies! I only have recordings of 2, 3 & 7.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Weinberg SQs Nos. 7, 11 & 13* with the *Quatuor Danel*


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> I'd agree with all of that. This was the first Mahler symphony I fell in love with, if not the first heard. As I've said on another thread, this recording and Bernstein's NYPO is not far behind my beloved Abbado Chicago.
> 
> Had no idea that I. Fischer has done 8 of the symphonies! I only have recordings of 2, 3 & 7.


Yep, the cycle is complete with _Das Lied von der Erde_ minus the Eighth, which Fischer has said he's not going to do. Something like, "I lack the key to unlock the Eighth." It's too bad. Also no Tenth.

I love the Bernstein/NYPO (The DG marginally over the Columbia, which I heard the latter first of any) and Abbado/CSO (although I marginally prefer the one with the Berliners) as well. Another great one in all honesty is Jansons/BRSO. That's a damn fine Mahler cycle! (Minus _Das Lied von der Erde_ or a Tenth though...)


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Ein deutsches Requiem*
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein (1964)
Gundula Janowitz, Eberhard Waechter

I think I'm in exactly the right mood for this work right now. Picked this recording at random tonight. Such a powerful piece of music.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert*: Symphony No. 6 in C major, D. 589
Berliner Philharmoniker, Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire disc:










Smoking hot performances! I love the Khachaturian works and the Tjeknavorian work is also quite good.


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

I just can't get over how good the sound of this remaster is... More Blu-ray audio disc titles, please!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire disc:










Oh, what might have been with Griffes. He was certainly heading into a beautiful direction. For those who like Debussy or Szymanowski, Griffes should be right up your alley.


----------



## Kiki

Glad to see so much love for Mahler #7. It is one of my favourite Mahler symphonies. Difficult? Problematic? Structurally weak? I honestly don't know what those professional critics are complaining about. In fact, during my discovery journey of Mahler, #7 was one of a few that I immediately fell in love with. On a personal note, Mahler #7 is the only piece of classical music that has ever brought me to the blink of tears. In hindsight, circumstances probably had a lot to do with that, but I would also argue that I have always had a strong affection for this work.

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7
London Philharmonic Orchestra / Klaus Tennstedt / 1993 Live (EMI)

This is the recording of Mahler #7 that once blew smoke in my eyes. Volatile, idiosyncratically accentuated and deeply heartfelt. I like this recording very much, although these days I usually prefer something faster, generally speaking.


----------



## Philidor

Modern psalms. Great music for choir. The last psalm is the summit of this stunning cycle.

*Alfred Schnittke: Psalms of Repetance X-XII*

Swedish Radio Choir
Tönu Kaljuste


----------



## Art Rock

Leo Sowerby: Tone Poems (Czech National Symphony Orchestra, Paul Freeman, Cedille Records)

Leo Salkeld Sowerby (1895 - 1968) was an American composer and church musician, and the winner of the Pulitzer Prize for music in 1946. This CD presents four of his tone poems: Comes Autumn Time (1917), Prairie (1929), Theme in Yellow (1938), and From the Northland (1922). This is wonderfully entertaining music, somehow really giving off an American vibe. I have two more CD's of Sowerby lined up for the coming days, but this one is very much worthwhile.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - various works part two for this morning.

_24 Préludes_ op.11 (1888-96):
_5 Préludes_ op.15 (1895-96):
_7 Préludes_ op.17 (1896):










Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor op.20	(1896-97):










_Symphonic Poem_ in D-minor for orchestra WoO24 (1896-97):










_4 Préludes_ op.22 (1897):










Piano Sonata no.2 [_Sonate-Fantaisie_] in G-sharp minor op.19 (bet. 1892-97):
Piano Sonata no.3 in F-sharp minor op.23 (1897-98):


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitri Shostakovich: Moskva, Cheremushki Op 105 (Russian State Symphonic Cappella, Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Valeri Polyansky, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Chandos 2 CDs)

This operetta shows off the lighter side of Shosty. Very enjoyable (well, a bit too much talking to my taste, but that's the genre). And that concludes the replaying of my Shostakovich CD's.


----------



## Marinera

Il soffio di Partenope - Music for Woodwinds from 18th Century Naples

Ensemble Barocco di Napoli & Abchordis Ensemble, Tommaso Rossi - recorder, Fabio D'Onofrio - oboe, Giovanni Battista Graziadio - bassoon, Raffaele Di Donna - recorder.


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Ukrainian'*
_
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski_
Recorded: 22 October 2008
Recording Venue: Live recording, Southbank Centre's Royal Festival Hall and Snape Maltings Concert Hall, UK

An excellent recording of a beautiful symphony, and an excellent modern cycle of the Tchaikovsky symphonies.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rachmaninov Symphonies.




























Otaka's Rachmaninov Symphonies are often forgotten, but they are really very good indeed and the BBC Welsh Symphony Orchestra here sound like a world class ensemble. Both the symphonies are absolutely splendid and the couplings well chosen, though Otaka's _Isle of the Dead_ is not quite on the leval of Ashkenazy's superb Concertgebouw recording.

Rozhsdestvensky's second with the LSO is not as propulsive as some, but he justifies the slower speeds and the slow movement is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## OCEANE

Monsalvat said:


> Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
> Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1984)
> 
> I've heard Abbado's Berlin recording before but not this one, which seems to have gathered a more significant reputation. I found the Seventh hard to enjoy when I was starting to listen to Mahler but it's become one of my favorites.


I had quite a different feeling as I liked symphony No. 7 at the early stage when listening to Mahler which was very much because of the unique musical structure and use of mandolin.


----------



## haziz

*
Building a Library on Bruckner's Ninth Symphony with William Mival
Record Review*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0015ck5
*
Building a Library*
William Mival compares recordings of Bruckner's Symphony No.9 in D minor and chooses his favourite.

Dedicated to 'dem lieben Gott' (the beloved God), Bruckner's monumental Ninth Symphony in D minor was intended to be the culmination of his life's work. Bruckner began working on the Ninth Symphony in the summer of 1887, immediately after finishing his Eighth, but he died in 1896 before finishing the fourth and final movement. Nonetheless, Bruckner's Ninth Symphony is often performed as a mighty, visionary large-scale three-movement work. Shimmering strings and low brass start the opening movement, Feierlich, misterioso, followed by the Scherzo and an achingly expansive Adagio.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0015ck5


----------



## Art Rock

Louis Spohr: Concert Overture, Symphonies No. 1 and No. 2 (Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Shelley, Hyperion)

Moving on to the next big hitter. Louis Spohr is not one of my favourite composers, but somehow over the decades I collected dozens of Spohr CD's. Although he never soars to brilliant levels, I always find I enjoy any Spohr CD I put on. Looking forward to playing them all again over the coming weeks.


----------



## OCEANE

I've posted and introduced my impression on John Field's nocturnes and this is another version worthy attention. This Mícéal O'Rourke's only work I listen to.


----------



## Marinera

*Teatro Lirico* - _Sonatas and Dances from 17th century Italy and Slovakia by Corelli, Caccini, Cazzati, Granata, Farina and Foscarini._

Milos Valent - violin & viola; Maxine Eilander - Spanish and Italian harps; Erin Headley - viola da gamba, lirone; Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone.


----------



## sbmonty

Tchaikovsky; Manfred Symphony in B Minor, Op. 58
Pletnev; Russian National Orchestra

My first listen to this composition.


----------



## Bourdon

*Gombert*


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: *Goldberg Variations*, BWV 988
Glenn Gould (1955)

I tend to avoid Gould; if I want to hear Bach played on the piano, I usually turn to either András Schiff, Sviatoslav Richter, or Edwin Fischer, though I usually turn to harpsichord performances rather than piano (and of course the organ works, if you count those as "keyboard" works). Listening to this recording again, I think my reaction is something like morbid curiosity. The polyphony is clear as a bell thanks to Gould's technique but I feel a bit repulsed by the extremes of both articulation and tempo. But in fairness, I think this is a recording best left on Gould's terms and not mine. I never really warmed up to Gould, but I know he has a devoted following, at least in some quarters, and I cannot deny the charisma he projects here. (And some charisma: this was an ambitious debut with a major record company for a twenty-two year old!) Fascinating in its own right but not my own preferred way of doing Bach.

Oh, and this is NOT "Bach as the old master himself must have played" as the quote on the cover suggests! I'm no expert on Baroque keyboard performance practice but this is far from that!


----------



## HerbertNorman

Pavel Haas - String Quartet no. 2 "From the Monkey Mountains" - Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

Monsalvat said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach: *Goldberg Variations*, BWV 988
> Glenn Gould (1955)
> 
> I tend to avoid Gould; if I want to hear Bach played on the piano, I usually turn to either András Schiff, Sviatoslav Richter, or Edwin Fischer, though I usually turn to harpsichord performances rather than piano (and of course the organ works, if you count those as "keyboard" works). Listening to this recording again, I think my reaction is something like morbid curiosity. The polyphony is clear as a bell thanks to Gould's technique but* I feel a bit repulsed by the extremes of both articulation and tempo*. But in fairness, I think this is a recording best left on Gould's terms and not mine. I never really warmed up to Gould, but I know he has a devoted following, at least in some quarters, and I cannot deny the charisma he projects here. (And some charisma: this was an ambitious debut with a major record company for a twenty-two year old!) Fascinating in its own right but not my own preferred way of doing Bach.
> 
> Oh, and this is NOT "Bach as the old master himself must have played" as the quote on the cover suggests! I'm no expert on Baroque keyboard performance practice but this is far from that!


I find the documentaries out there about him more interesting than listening to his recordings, which I leave aside entirely because of the reservations you have already formulated.
As far as the keyboard works are concerned, if I want to hear Bach, the harpsichord and organ are the preferred instruments.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - various works part three scattered throughout the rest of the afternoon.

_9 Mazurkas_ op.25 (1899):










_Rêverie_ - prelude for orchestra op.24 (1898):
Symphony no.1 in E for orchestra, with mezzo-soprano, tenor and mixed choir in final movement op.26 [Text: Aleksandr Skryabin] (1899-1900):










Symphony no.2 in C-minor	for orchestra op.29 (1901):










_2 Préludes_ op.27 (1901):
_4 Préludes_ op.31 (1903):
_4 Préludes_ op.33 (1903):
_3 Préludes_ op.35 (1903):
_4 Préludes_ op.37 (1903):
_4 Préludes_ op.39 (1903):


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records_

*Brahms - Academic Festival Overture (Krips/Time-Life)
Brahms - Clarinet Sonata #2 (de Peyer/Seraphim)
Brahms - Variations on a Theme by Haydn (Szell/Columbia)*


----------



## SanAntone

*Wagner | Wesendonck Lieder / Mahler | Rückert Lieder | Wiener Philharmoniker / Christian Thielemann / Elina Garanca*










Two of my favorite orchestral song collections.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'*
_
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski_
Recorded: 22 October 2008
Recording Venue: Live recording, Southbank Centre's Royal Festival Hall and Snape Maltings Concert Hall, UK


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

First listens of today were the two Cello Concerti by Schnittke, much better than the Violin Concerti


















Now I'll embark on Nott's and the Bamberger Symphoniker's Mahler cycle


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No.1*


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 9 Chamber Music II (Various, BIS, 5 CD's)

CD5: slowly moving into the 20th century. Kicking off with Malinconia for cello and piano (opus 20, 1900). Of all the unknown pieces I encountered in these boxes so far, this is probably the one that impressed me most. The Lizard (opus 8, 1909), incidental music for solo violin and strings, is almost at the same high level though, and the same can be said for the Two Serious Melodies for cello (or violin) and piano (opus 77, 1915). These works should really be performed, recorded, and listened to far more often. The CD also contains Four pieces for cello and piano (opus 78, 1915), which are good but sound less inspired than the others to me. Two superfluous short fillers aside, this is a great CD. And that concludes yet another box from this project.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

Piano sonatas 1-2 & 3 (Amadeo)


----------



## Art Rock

Bent Sørensen: Concertos for piano, clarinet, trumpet (Norwegian Chamber Orchestra, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Per Kristian Skalstad, Thomas Søndergård, Leif Ove Andsnes, Martin Fröst, Tine Thing Helseth, DaCapo)

Bent Sørensen (1958) is a Danish composer. This CD contains La Mattina (his second piano concerto, 2009), the clarinet concerto "Serenidad" (2012, my favourite of the three), and the trumpet concerto (2013). Sørensen creates interesting modern soundscapes, far away from both avant garde (in spite of some 'gimmicks' like wordless singing by the clarinet player for a while) and neoromanticism. A fascinating CD.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique*


----------



## Malx

*Rautavaara, Symphony No 7 'Angel of Light' - Helsinki PO, Leif Segerstam.*


----------



## Philidor

Next poll suggestion.

*Sir Arthur Bliss: A Colour Symphony*

Ulster Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Rogerx

Falla, Tchaikovsky, Debussy, Ravel

Orchestre de Paris, Khatia Buniatishvili, Klaus Mäkelä

Program

Manuel de Falla (1876 - 1946)
The Three Cornered Hat, suite no. 2

Piotr Ilitch Tchaikovsky (1840 - 1893)
Piano Concerto no.1 in B flat minor Op. 23
1 Allegro non troppo e molto maestoso-Allegro con spirito
2 Andantino semplice-Prestissimo
3 Allegro con fuoco

Claude Debussy (1862 - 1918)
Images

Maurice Ravel (1875 - 1937)
Boléro


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 5*

I'm just beginning this, but my first impression is, the sound is amazing. Sibelius thrives on great sound. As to the interpretation, so far, it's different enough from what has gone before to be distinctive.


----------



## Philidor

Another one.

*Jacques Ibert: Escales*

Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal
Charles Dutoit


----------



## Art Rock

Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 8 and 10 [Adagio only] (Concertgebouw Orchestra and various choruses, Bernard Haitink, Ileana Contrubas, Heather Harper, William Cochran, Hermann Prey et al, Philips, 2 CD's)

The double CD starts with the Adagio of the 10th (Haitink being one of the Mahler conductors to have stayed away from the various completions). It is as beautiful as you'd expect with these forces. Haitink's 8th is from 1971, and is probably one of the earliest to be recorded in the studio. This always has been (and by now most likely always will be) my least favourite Mahler symphony, even though my appreciation of it has gone up considerably over the years.


----------



## Malx

More gentle music this afternoon.

*Haydn, Symphony No 101 'Clock' - RPO, Sir Thomas Beecham.*


----------



## Kiki

Bohuslav Martinů: Symphony No. 3 H299
Brno State Philharmonic Orchestra / Bretislav Bakala / 1956 (Forgotten Records)

The mystical muted brass and that haunting piano are fantastic!


----------



## Faramundo

I put this CD (a loan from my small town library) and went reading on my couch a book about Paganism in Russia by Sinievsky.
After a few seconds, I knew I was in for a challenge. But too lazy or tired to get up and remove the disk, I let it unfold its 49 mns.
And you know what, I did not find the time long (as we say in French), of course some of that non-boredom is to be credited to Siniavski's essay but, really, the disk has its moments of (a bit mildewed) grace. In fact I'm pretty sure I'll burn the Quartet Nr 12 on a CD-R to keep it for myself. Definitely a pushing back of sonic boundaries here. Not a record I would select on the eve of an eighteen months nuclear winter, but still, some parts of it are fine, assuming you're not in a "Tanz in Bierstube" mood that is.


----------



## Knorf

*Robin de Raaff*: Symphony No. 1 "Tanglewood Tales"
Orchestre de Picardie, Doelen Ensemble, Arie van Beek

This symphony strikes me as slightly more reliant on modernist clichés than No. 2, but it's a very fine work nonetheless, engaging and brilliantly orchestrated.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Absolutely wonderful performances these two (and I very much like the covers)


----------



## Philidor

Before proceeding to Mäkelä ...

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 E minor op. 39*

Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius*: Suite from the incidental music to _Pelléas et Mélisande_
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - various works part four for the rest of today.

Piano Sonata no.4 in F-sharp op.30 (c. 1903):










_2 Poèmes_ op.32 (1903):
_Poème tragique_ in B-flat op.34 (1903):
_Poème satanique_ in C op.36 (1903):
_Poème_ in D-flat op.41 (1903):










_2 Mazurkas_ op.40 (1903):










_8 Études_ op.42 (1903):










Symphony no.3 [_Le divin poème_] in C-minor for orchestra op.43 (1902-04):


----------



## Knorf

*Maurice Ravel*: _Gaspard de la Nuit_
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Great performances again by the Bambergers led by Nott


----------



## Dimace

I'm from the guys will never ask how many symphonies Gustav has composed. There are ten (10) out there (the 10th is the unvollendete, like Shubert's h-moll / 1822 - without number for me, because every XX years the numeration changes...) and *Das Lied von der Erde is the 9th.* (many similarities with 2nds last movement, aka orchestra plus two soloists.)

It isn't a work I like a lot. Actually after the 8th I like nothing, with the exception of 10ths Adagio, which for me is master piece. I have the certainty that THIS symphony had Mahler in his mind as his 9th, the work to hit Beethovens, Schuberts (C-Dur) & Bruckners 9ths. But he died and left this from 1909 / 10 as his last one (for me not a good symphony for Mahler standards. For 98% of the other composers SUPER...)

Today I bring to you a GREAT performance of the 9th (Das Lied) with *BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra* under *J. Horenstein. * With him the *A. Hodgson (A) and the J. Mitchinson (T)*(Real Fu.... good English tenor - not from these nowadays children - who passed away last year...) If you listen Mahler this one is MUST. Point.


----------



## jim prideaux

Rubbra-Symphonies nos.2 and 6.

BBC National Orch. of Wales conducted by Hickox.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 8*

Dimace spoke so highly of Horenstein's Mahler, I pulled this one out. Okay, it's a big oopsie; he was talking about Horenstein's Das Lied. So far, though, this one is compelling.


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> Dimace spoke so highly of Horenstein's Mahler, I pulled this one out. Okay, it's a big oopsie; he was talking about Horenstein's Das Lied. So far, though, this one is compelling.


I have every f.... recording of this symphony and this one really excels. Try also (this is a relatively new found for me) Duhamel's 8th. Gustavo made an excellent work. I wish you a super WE, my dearest.

_(8th is a work of profound / crazy / eternal love. Stronger background for a work doesn't exist. This fact, together with Goethe's texts (Goethe, not poesy for Far East or other inferior poetry for the locals) made this work ETERNAL.) _


----------



## 13hm13

Walton (this 1973 recording)
Walton / Prokofiev - Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields Neville Marriner - Sonata For Strings / Visions Fugitives


----------



## Bkeske

The Bréton String Quartet : Bréton - String Quartet No. 3 In E Minor (1909) & String Quartet No. 1 In D Major (1904). Naxos 2020

Saw some others post this, so thought I would spin the disc, have not listened to it for a while.


----------



## SanAntone

*Gavin Bryars | The North Shore | Harmonia Ensemble*










A quietly beautiful work in its original conception for viola and piano

"This piece, originally for viola and piano, was written for Bill Hawkes and Nic Hodges to play at the opening of an exhibition of the work of James Hugonin in Edinburgh. It has been subsequently expanded both in duration and instrumentation to give two other versions: one for solo viola, strings and harp (or piano), the other specially written for my ensemble (solo viola, clarinet, electric guitar, viola, cello, bass and piano)." Gavin Bryars


----------



## Bkeske

Chailly conducts Mahler - Symphony No.3. Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. From the 'Mahler, The Symphonies' box set 2005


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Leclair, Locatelli: Violin Concertos

Théotime Langlois de Swarte, Les Ombres


----------



## SONNET CLV

The following two box sets provided for an enjoyable listening session today, in honor of the composer's birthday.

















A symphony, and a string quartet. My two favorite classical forms from the mind of my favorite classical composer. At least _today_ he's my favorite.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now for some back-to-back *Weinberg*: *Symphony No. 12, Op. 114, "In Memoriam D. Shostakovich"* and *Chamber Symphony No. 4, Op. 153*

From these recordings -


----------



## Rogerx

CD 19
SHOSTAKOVICH Cello Concertos 1&2

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks/M. Shostakovich


----------



## 13hm13

Adagio And Fugue In C Minor, KV 546
Mozart,etc, 
The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Philidor

Today again some organ music.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Prelude and Fugue E minor BWV 548 "The Wedge"*

Ton Koopman, organ










From my point of view, this fugue is one of the most interesting ones in the entire oeuvre of Bach. In fact, a synthesis of fugue, toccata and concerto, which is on the one hand side referring to older mixed forms in the dutch/northern german region (Buxtehude and others), on the other hand side it could have been leading the way to further development of forms, if the prevailing taste hadn't changed so much.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Peter Schreier tenor (Evangelist), Theo Adam bass (Jesus), Lucia Popp soprano (arias & recitatives), Marjana Lipovsek contralto (arias & recitatives), Eberhard Büchner tenor (arias & recitatives), Robert Holl bass (arias & recitatives), Andreas Scheibner baritone.

Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir, Dresdner Kapellknaben
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1984-08
Recording Venue: Lukaskirche, Dresden


----------



## Art Rock

Pablo Sorozábal: Euskalleria, Suite Vasca, Maite, Gernika, Dos apuntes vascos, Seven songs, Symphonic variations (Basque National Orchestra, Bilbao Choral Society, Maite Arruabarrena, Cristian Mandeal, Claves)

Pablo Sorozábal Mariezcurrena (1897- 1988) was a Spanish composer of zarzuelas, operas, and symphonic works. This CD presents a nice cross section of his works, always very melodic (often sounding like he found inspiration in folk songs) and well orchestrated. The singing by mezzo Maite Arruabarrena is excellent. Not essential in any way, but an interesting CD to explore this rather unknown composer.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - various works part five dotted throughout this morning.

Piano Sonata no.5 op.53 (1907):










_Étude_ in E-flat op.49 no.1, from _3 Morceaux_ op.49 (1905):
_Étude_ op.56 no.4, from _4 Pièces_ op.56 (1908):










_2 Poèmes_ op.44 (1904):
_Feuillet d'album_ [_Album Leaf_] in E-flat op.45 no.1, from _3 Morceaux_ op.45 (1904):
_Poème fantasque_ [_Whimsical Poem_] in C op.45 no.2, from _3 Morceaux_ op.45 (1904):
_Scherzo_ op.46 (1905):
_Quasi-valse_ in F op.47 (1905):
_Rêverie_ in C op.49 no.3, from _3 Morceaux_ op.49 (1905):
_Fragilité_ op.51 no.1, from _4 Morceaux_ op.51 (1906):
_Poème ailé_ [_Winged Poem_] op.51 no.3, from _4 Morceaux_ op.51 (1906):
_Danse languide_ op.51 no.4, from _4 Morceaux_ op.51 (1906):
_3 Morceaux_ op.52 (1907):
_Ironies_ in C op.56 no.2, from _4 Pièces_ op.56 (1908):
_Nuances_ op.56 no.3, from _4 Pièces_ op.56 (1908):
_2 Morceaux_ op.57 (1908):
_Feuillet d'Album_ [_Album Leaf_] op.58 (1910):
_Poème_ op.59 no.1, from _2 Pièces_ op.59 (1910):










_Le Poème de l'extase_ - symphonic poem for orchestra op.54 (1905-08):










_Prélude_ in E-flat op.45 no.3, from _3 Morceaux_ op.45 (1904):
_4 Préludes_ op.48 (1905):
_Prélude_ in F op.49 no.2, from _3 Morceaux_ op.49 (1905):	
_Prélude_ in A-minor op.51 no.2, from _4 Morceaux_ op.51 (1906):
_Prélude_ in E-flat op.56 no.1, from _4 Pièces_ op.56 (1908):
_Prélude_ op.59 no.2, from _2 Pièces_ op.59 (1910):


----------



## Faramundo

I heard the 2nd Symphony and was proud to detect some Ravel influences before I actually read it in the sleeve notes.


----------



## Art Rock

Louis Spohr: Symphonies No. 3 and No. 6, The Fall of Babylon (Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Shelley, Hyperion)

The overture and the third symphony are exactly what you would expect: good music, well played, and highly enjoyable, while it does not require your full attention. The sixth symphony is something else: each movement is written in a different historical style (Bach/Handel, Haydn/Mozart, Beethoven, "Modern"). It may not be a resounding success, but it is an interesting experiment.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra & Mahler: Totenfeier

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## OCEANE

Monsalvat said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach: *Goldberg Variations*, BWV 988
> Glenn Gould (1955)
> 
> I tend to avoid Gould; if I want to hear Bach played on the piano, I usually turn to either András Schiff, Sviatoslav Richter, or Edwin Fischer, though I usually turn to harpsichord performances rather than piano (and of course the organ works, if you count those as "keyboard" works). Listening to this recording again, I think my reaction is something like morbid curiosity. The polyphony is clear as a bell thanks to Gould's technique but I feel a bit repulsed by the extremes of both articulation and tempo. But in fairness, I think this is a recording best left on Gould's terms and not mine. I never really warmed up to Gould, but I know he has a devoted following, at least in some quarters, and I cannot deny the charisma he projects here. (And some charisma: this was an ambitious debut with a major record company for a twenty-two year old!) Fascinating in its own right but not my own preferred way of doing Bach.
> 
> Oh, and this is NOT "Bach as the old master himself must have played" as the quote on the cover suggests! I'm no expert on Baroque keyboard performance practice but this is far from that!


I echo your view about Gould's Bach and his GV is ONE of my favourite recordings but for other Bach keyboard works, I prefer many others' recordings.


----------



## OCEANE

All Czech, relaxing with Exton's super recording.


----------



## SanAntone

*Berlioz | Les Nuits d'été | Janet Baker / John Barbirelli*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

No. 6 from last night










Now, no. 7


----------



## Rogerx

*Sergey Vassilievich Rachmaninov Born: 1st April 1873, Starorussky Uyezd*



Rachmaninov: Études-tableaux

Steven Osborne (piano)


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'*

_Yefim Bronfman (piano)
Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
David Zinman_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Aleksandr Skryabin - various works part six of six scattered throughout this afternoon. Posting early as I will be offline for most of today.

_Prométhée, Le Poème du feu_ [_Prometheus, The Poem of Fire_] - symphonic poem for orchestra and wordless choir op.60 (1908-10):










_3 Études_ op.65 (1911-12):










Piano Sonata no.6 op.62 (1911-12):	
Piano Sonata no.7 [_Messe blanche_] op.64 (1911):	
Piano Sonata no.8 op.66 (bet. 1912-13):	
Piano Sonata no.9 [_Messe noir_] op.68 (1913):	
Piano Sonata no.10 op.70 (1913)










_2 Préludes_ op.67 (1913):	
_5 Préludes_ op.74 (1914):










_Poème-Nocturne_ op.61 (1912):
_2 Poèmes_ op.63 (1912):
_2 Poèmes_ op.69 (1913):
_2 Poèmes_ op.71 (1914):
_Poème: Vers la flamme_ [_Toward the Flame_] op.72 (1914):
_2 Danses_ op.73 (1914):


----------



## OCEANE

Murray Perahia has recorded English, Partitas and these French suites and I frequently listen to his French suites.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52-Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä
Recorded: 2021-02-12
Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


----------



## Helgi

*Schnittke: Requiem
Gorecki: Miserere*
Swedish Radio Choir, Tonu Kaljuste

Gearing up for the weekend


----------



## pmsummer

LA FOLIA
*Corelli - Marais - Maring y Coll - Ortiz - Anonymous*
Rolf Lislevand - guitar, theorbo, vihuela
Michael Behringer - clavecin, organ
Arianna Savall - harp
Bruno Cocset - bass viol
Pedro Estevan - percusion
Adela Gonzalez-Campa - castanets, grelots
*Jordi Savall* - Viola da Gamba, direction

_Alia Vox_


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz, Ravel and Debussy/Adams

Les nuits d'été, Shéhérazade, Le livre de Baudelaire (After Debussy's L. 64)

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 1


----------



## sbmonty

Martinů; Symphony No. 3
Bryden Thomson; Scottish National Orchestra

Still haven't cracked this composer's symphonies. Trying No. 3 again today.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Copland
Rodeo
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*

From this new(er) Japanese remaster -










Tremendous performance of course. The fidelity also sounds greatly improved from the last remaster I bought.


----------



## OCEANE

Solti worked with LSO and CSO on Mahler Symphonies


----------



## Helgi

*Schnittke: Works for cello & piano*
Torleif Thedéen, Roland Pöntinen

Cello Sonata No. 1 is something special


----------



## Neo Romanza

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 165611
> 
> 
> Solti worked with LSO and CSO on Mahler Symphonies


Yep, but he recorded all of them with the CSO. He only recorded the 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 9th with the LPO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

sbmonty said:


> Martinů; Symphony No. 3
> Bryden Thomson; Scottish National Orchestra
> 
> Still haven't cracked this composer's symphonies. Trying No. 3 again today.


I have the same problem. I don't know why, either.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Piston
The Incredible Flutist Suite
Oregon Symphony
Kalmar*


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Goetz - Overture to "Francesca da Rimini" (Adler/London)
Bruch - Kol Nidrei (Fournier/DGG)
Liszt - Totentanz (Lewenthal/Columbia)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work:

*Khachaturian
Russian Fantasy
Armenian Philharmonic
Tjeknavorian*

From this superb set -


----------



## SanAntone

*Mahler | Symphony No. 6 in A Minor | Teodor Currentzis / musicAeterna*


----------



## Philidor

French duos.

*Francis Poulenc: Sonate pour clarinette et basson *

Ronald van Spaendonck, clarinet
Laurent Lefèvre, bassoon

*Maurice Ravel: Sonate en la mineur pour violon et violoncelle*

Pekka Kuusisto, violin
Nicolas Altstaedt, violoncello


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

I have Horenstein's awful VoxBox recording of the 9th. This one is so much better.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

I love the "Triple"concerto, so far far away from all the ugliness in the world.The harpsichord concertos are never played with more inner feeling than on these recordings,an everlasting joy.


----------



## Neo Romanza

SanAntone said:


> *Mahler | Symphony No. 6 in A Minor | Teodor Currentzis / musicAeterna*


A damn fine performance that has become one of my favorites for this symphony. What are your impressions, San Antone?


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 10 Piano Music II (Folke Gräsbeck, Peter Lönnqvist, BIS, 5 CD's)

CD1: Piano transcriptions by the composer of Pelléas and Mélisande and Belshazzar's Feast, Ten Pieces, Op. 58 (1909). The two piano transcriptions are a bit superfluous if you know (and love, like I do, especially P&M) the original orchestral versions. The Ten Pieces are more interesting, a collection of miniatures.


----------



## Philidor

Again op. 39.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 E minor op. 39*

Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä










Both renditions, Lahti and Minnesota, don't make me happy. In both the first movement is rushed, and the inner logic, the rigour of development is not unfolded as in best renditions, my benchmarks being Rouvali and Bernstein/VPO. - Looking forward to listening to Mäkelä.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 6*

I know the picture is of Dvorak's 9th, but I couldn't find one with the 6th in it. All the covers in the Ancerl Gold edition look the same anyway.


----------



## opus55

Eugène Ysaÿe
Henning Kraggerud, Bård Monsen, Lars Anders Tomter, Ole Eirik Ree


----------



## Faramundo

To tell you the truth, I quite like what I heard on this disk on France Musique FM.


----------



## ansfelden

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto 2 c minor

Kathia Buniatishvili, SO des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leopold Hager

live stream from Isarphilharmonie Munich.


----------



## opus55

Domenico Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonatas
Soyeon Kate Lee


----------



## senza sordino

Samuel Coleridge-Taylor Violin Concerto, Frederick Delius Suite for Violin and Orchestra, Haydn Wood Violin Concerto. A gorgeous disk, especially the last piece.


----------



## JohnD

I've been listening to the Artur Rubinstein Chopin Collection. Today, it's the waltzes. I tend to prefer the slower, darker ones.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert | Piano Sonatas | Daniel Barenboim* / D. 894 & D. 959


----------



## Art Rock

Leo Sowerby: Symphony No. 2, Passacaglia/Interlude/Fugue, Concert Overture, All on a Summer's Day (Chicago Sinfonietta, Czech National Symphony Orchestra, Paul Freeman, Cedille Records)

Another CD of this American composer. Good music, but all in all I liked the first one I replayed (tone poems) better. YMMV as always.


----------



## Monsalvat

Mix-and-match Brahms cycle this afternoon:
- Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68: George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra (1966)
- Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73: Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1979)
- Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90: Sir John Barbirolli, Wiener Philharmoniker (1967)
- Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98: Carlo Maria Giulini, Wiener Philharmoniker (1989)

I never like to listen to the same recording of a Brahms symphony (and other portions of the standard repertoire) twice in a row. And every time I listen to some Brahms I'm reminded of several other recordings I need to listen to again. This is a pleasant way to spend a Friday afternoon.


----------



## PathfinderCS

Havergal Brian: Symphony No. 1 "The Gothic"
Sir Adrian Boult - BBC Symphony Orchestra
Honor Sheppard - Shirley Minty - Ronald Dowd - Roger Stalman
Recorded live at Royal Albert Hall, Oct. 1966


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 2, "Little Russian"*

I didn't know Ukraine was nicknamed Little Russia. I also didn't know they didn't like the nickname.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> A cheap (yet near pristine) copy of RVW's 5th performed by Hickox and the LSO turned up in the post today. I had read great reviews of this recording and it really is living up to expectations!
> 
> Wonderful!
> 
> (and I find myself really enjoying the other varied organ and choral pieces)
> 
> And this will be followed by Hickox performing some of the Rubbra symphonies.....


This evening I have returned to this particular Chandos CD and it really is as impressive as I was lead to believe. RVW's 5th is a marvellous work and I have not been disappointed by any of the recordings I have heard......but this Hickox performance really is something else!


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert | Death and the Maiden | Quatuor Arod*


----------



## Merl

It's just a wonderful recording of both quartets. If you've heard it you'll know.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Finishing off this truly excellent cycle, absolutely loved every performance. To the top of the pile!










Then I'll follow SanAntone's recommendation from a few days ago for no. 10


----------



## SanAntone

*Vyacheslav Artyomov | Gentle Emanation Symphony | Russian National Orchestra / Teodor Currentzis / Vladimir Ponkin*










Gramophone
"Vyacheslav Artyomov is best known for his six cosmic-mystical-syncretic symphonies, which together make up one of the most distinctive continuations to the post-Soviet Russian branch of the genre. Two of those symphonies make welcome appearances here in characterful performances, vividly recorded. There is an unmistakable sense of a journey travelled and of emotional states transfigured into spirit. All the performances here are terrific and Robert Matthew-Walker's booklet-notes argue at passionate length for Artyomov's uniqueness and importance." -David Fanning


----------



## OCEANE

The popularity of movie "Farinelli" raised people's interest in Farinelli's works. Set aside the cruelty and inhumanity of castration, the music itself is excellent and technique demanding. American mezzo, Vivica Genaux has a great voice and technique to bring out the beauty as well as sadness in the music.

Listen to Idaspe: "Ombra Fedele Anch'io" ("As a faithful shadow I'll be")


----------



## Bkeske

Back to vinyl…..

Szell conducts Schumann - Symphony No. 2 In C Major. The Cleveland Orchestra. Epic 1962


----------



## haziz

* Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'*
_
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Eugen Jochum_
Recorded: 1969-05
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## OCEANE

Just responded to another post about Horowitz's Schubert D. 960 while I'm listening to Richter's D 960... everything is so right in his interpretation.


----------



## haziz

*Price, F: Violin Concerto No. 2*
_
Er-Gene Kahng
Janacek Philharmonic
Ryan Cockerham_


----------



## OCEANE

Michael Tilson Thomas & San Francisco Symphony performs Scherzo and Andante version


----------



## haziz

* Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition* (orchestration Ravel)

_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Bkeske

Solti conducts Sir William Walton - Krönungs-Te-Deum & Belsazars Fest. The London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir / Winchester Cathedral Choir / Choir Of Chichester Cathedral / The Choir Of Salisbury Cathedral. Solti Edition Vol. 6 - Chor und Orchesterwerke 18LP box 1981 German release


----------



## pmsummer

A DREAM
*John Dowland*
Hopkinson Smith - lute
_
Naïve_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pettersson
Violin Concerto No. 2
Ida Haendel, violin
Swedish RSO
Blomstedt*










I agree with what has been said about this performance. It's the one to best. I do like the one on CPO with Isabelle van Keulen and Thomas Dausgaard, but this one has more emotional drive to it. Also, Haendel has a bit of edginess to her playing that suits the music. I don't like the newer performance of this concerto with Wallin and Lindberg on BIS. In fact, I really have found Lindberg's Pettersson disappointing, especially compared to the CPO series and not to mention the Segerstam and Comissiona recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 5 'Emperor' & 0

Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Delius
Violin Concerto
Tasmin Little, violin
Welsh Opera Orchestra
Mackerras*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6
FRÉDÉRIC CHOPIN (1810-1849)
Ballades Nos. 1-4
Prélude in A flat major, Op. posth.
Prélude in C sharp minor, Op. 45
Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57


----------



## Dmitriyevich

25 Jaar Koningen Beatrix, 1980 - 2005

Angela Gheorghiu, Radio Filharmonisch Orkest, Paolo Olmi


----------



## Neo Romanza

I'm going to squeeze in one more work:

*Grofé
Mississippi Suite
Eastman-Rochester Orchestra
Hanson*










Sure, this isn't the most compelling or profound music, but it's fun and I think it is unfortunate that Grofé seems to be relegated as a composer that isn't worth anyone's time. I beg to differ. This is like looking at America through a prism of time --- a time long gone. I look at these works as "musical postcards". If this makes any sense.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No. 6 in F major "Pastoral", op. 68

Franz Schubert
Symphony No. 8 in B minor "Unfinished", D 759

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Bruno Walter

Recording: Philadelphia, Academy of Music, January 10/12, 1946; March 2, 1947*

This is a beautiful Pastoral. One of the best I've heard. The Unfinished is no slouch either!


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Novecento Guitar Sonatas 5CD Set (Cristiano Porqueddu, Artist)*



Works by:

Baev
Biberian
Cavallone
Gilardino
Manen
Migot
Porque
Porqueddu
Rosza
Uhl

Length: 5:08:51

I just got this from ClassicSelect World for $15.00. It's the first Classical Guitar collection added to my CD collection. I probably won't listen to it in a single marathon


----------



## Philidor

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Finishing off this truly excellent cycle, absolutely loved every performance. To the top of the pile!


I remember that I liked this cycle very much. Unfortunately, my streaming provider didn't offer Nos. 6 and 8. And yes, No. 9 was the peak, followed by Nos. 3, 5 and 7.


----------



## tortkis

moondog, piano trimba (Shiiin)








Dominique Ponty, piano / Stefan Lakatos, trimba

Very nice collection of miniatures for piano and trimba (a musical instrument created by Moondog), most of which are dedicated to the pianist who worked closely with the composer.


----------



## Philidor

Blown in the wind quintet.

*Carl Nielsen: Wind Quintet op. 43*

Emmanuel Pahud, flute
Sabine Meyer, clarinet
Stefan Schweigert, bassoon
Jonathan Kelly, oboe and cor anglais
Radek Baborák, french horn


----------



## Art Rock

Johannes Sperger: Horn concertos, Horn Quartet, Jagdmusik (Erdödy Chamber Orchestra, Miklos Nagy et al, Hungaroton)

Johannes Matthias Sperger (1750 - 1812) was an Austrian double bassist and prolific composer - although largely forgotten as time progressed. This is the only CD I have of his work, and it's pretty good. Two horn concertos, a horn quartet and a set of twelve horn duos. No Mozart or Haydn, but in the same league as say Hoffmeister, Koželuch or Fiala.


----------



## Philidor

Some other suggestion from the polls.

*Pēteris Vasks: Concerto per corno inglese ed orchestra*

Sinfonietta Riga
Normunds Šnē, cor anglais and conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5- Wagner: Tristan und Isolde: Prelude & Liebestod

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Philidor

Ongoing Nielsen.

*Carl Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 op. 50*

London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 10 Piano Music II (Folke Gräsbeck, Peter Lönnqvist, BIS, 5 CD's)

CD2: More piano transcriptions by the composer (Pan and Echo, Bells of Kallio Church, excerpts from Scaramouche), but the emphasis is on works composed for the piano. The Three Sonatinas Op. 67 (1912) may be the best known of his piano works, and they are delightful pieces. Then we have the Two Rondinos, Op. 68, from the same year, OK but less impressive. The lovely Four Lyric Pieces Op. 74 (1914) were clearly inspired by and a homage to Grieg, right up to the titles of the individual pieces. The find for me on this CD though is Five Pieces ('The Trees'), Op. 75 (1914). All in all a very satisfying disc, demonstrating that Sibelius could do well composing for the piano.


----------



## Rogerx

* Pärt: Symphony No. 3*, etc.

Gil Shaham (violin), Roger Carlsson (percussion), Adele Anthony, Gil Shaham (violins), Erik Risberg (piano)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## OCEANE

pmsummer said:


> A DREAM
> *John Dowland*
> Hopkinson Smith - lute
> _
> Naïve_


Happy to see Dowland and the great lutist Hopkinson Smith mentioned here


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

No. 5 & 6 over the last days, one mvt. at a time


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds

New arrival .


----------



## OCEANE

My beloved ALBUM that has played for me for countless times,,,


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> No. 5 & 6 over the last days, *one mvt. at a time*


Best way.

I once listened to all the movements simultaneously and it was horrible.


----------



## haziz

*Joanna MacGregor on Beethoven's Fourth Piano Concerto
Record Review*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0015lxl

Pianist Joanna MacGregor joins Andrew with her personal library recommendation for Beethoven's Fourth Piano Concerto, plus new recordings of German Lieder with Flora Willson.

Presented by Andrew McGregor

*Building a Library*
Perhaps the deepest-felt of Beethoven's piano concertos, the G major poses both interpretative and technical challenges of the highest order. Joanna MacGregor has been listening to a wide range of different interpretations and discusses with Andrew her ultimate recommendation to buy, download or stream.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0015lxl


----------



## elgar's ghost

Moving on from Aleksandr Skryabin to his near-exact Russian contemporary. Sergei Rachmaninov - various works part one for this afternoon.

_Aleko_ - opera in one act, after the poem _Tsygany_ [_The Gypsies_] by Aleksandr Pushkin WoO [Libretto: Vladimir Nemirovich-Danchenko] (1892):










Piano Concerto no.1 in F-sharp minor op.1 (1890-91 - rev. 1917):










_Prélude_ in C-sharp minor for piano op.3 no.2, from _(5) Morceaux de fantaisie_ for piano op.3 (1892):
_Six moments musicaux_ for piano op.16 (1896):










Symphony no.1 in D-minor op.13 (1895):


----------



## OCEANE

Classic performance of Mstislav Rostropovich & Benjamin Britten - Sonata For Arpeggione and classic recording by Wilkinson - Decca


----------



## Philidor

Mozart initially wrote his Symphony G minor KV 550 without clarinets.

Glad to be in position to listen to that version.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Symphony No. 40 G minor KV 550*

The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata No. 1 in C minor Op. 32
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor Op. 92
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Anton von Webern* - Passacaglia Op.1 (1908) - _this performance 11 minutes 54 seconds

_
_Intermission_ 10 minutes - 1 double Highland Black Distiller's Reserve 8 year old Oak Cask Scotch

*Johannes Brahms *- Symphony No. 1 (1854-1876) - _this performance 48 minutes 53 seconds
_

_Encore_ - Academic Festival Overture

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly. Decca
Recorded: May 1987 (Brahms), January 1992 (Webern), Grote Zaal Concertgebouw Amsterdam.

I'm loving the sound and playing of the RCO. Definitely up there with the BPO, VPO and the Top Americans (not forgetting our own LPO, of course!)










Edit: The Webern is from a different disc.


----------



## Philidor

Rachmaninov initially wrote his third piano concerto with a huge cadenza in the first movement which anticipates the movement's climax, hot, red-blooded, passionate. Later he wrote a second cadenza. The composer himself always played the latter one.

However, I am glad to be in position to listen to the original version with all its power, aiming to the stars.

*Sergei Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 D minor op. 30*

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn
(remastered 2013)










Great remastering, by the way.


----------



## SanAntone

*Claudio Monteverdi | L'Orfeo | Concerto Italiano / Rinaldo Alessandrini*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Rogerx

Lachner: Symphony No. 6- Lachner, F: Concertino for Bassoon & Orchestra

Chia-Hua Hsu (bassoon), Evergreen Symphony Orchestra, Gernot Schmalfuss


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*


Wolfang and Helmut are by far for me the most beloved organ players. They have invented so many crazy organ technics and their sound is like earthquake. Great set.


----------



## Vasks

_A pair from Elliott on LPs_

*Carter - Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello & Harpsichord (Jacobs/Nonesuch)
Carter - A Mirror on Which to Dwell (Wyner/Columbia)*


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Wolfang and Helmut are by far for me the most beloved organ players. They have invented so many crazy organ technics and their sound is like earthquake. Great set.


Rübsam was a pupil of Walcha...

This set is almost impossible to find at the moment, although there has been one on ebay for a long time. Apparently there is no interest in it.

https://www.ebay.nl/itm/133026214544?hash=item1ef8faf290:g:m0oAAOSwdjha60ET


----------



## Monsalvat

Franz Schubert: _Winterreise_, D. 911
Peter Pears, Benjamin Britten (1963)

I usually prefer a baritone in this song cycle, and I nearly reached for Hans Hotter this morning. Most of my exposure to Pears is from the 1958 recording of _Peter Grimes_; his voice is quite striking. This is a fascinating document of the artistic collaboration between Pears and Britten.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hanson
Symphony No. 4, Op. 34, "Requiem"
Oregon Symphony
Kalmar*










Absolutely sublime. Along with the 3rd, this is my favorite Hanson symphony.


----------



## OCEANE

Nowadays, it's hard to find a music production with such nice hard paper cover, informative booklet, nice album arrangement and beautifully printed CD. These arias from Vivaldi operas are not in complete form but it is one of the best albums of Bartoli for Baroque music and Vivaldi lovers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35*

I'm a fan of Beecham, but I don't think Mozart reflects his best work. Instead of lightness, these sound gelatinous.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concerto Nos. 22 & 23

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takás-Nagy

New arrival.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
Zino Francescatti, violin
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*


----------



## Philidor

Mahler, well-known fact, initially composed his sixth symphony with scherzo in the second and the Andante on the third position. Furthermore, he included three hammer blows. Later on he switched the order of the inner movements and cancelled the third hammer blow.

Glad to be in position to listen to the original version with Scherzo-Andante and three hammer blows.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6 A minor*

St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra
Thomas Sanderling


----------



## HenryPenfold

Philidor said:


> Mahler, well-known fact, initially composed his sixth symphony with scherzo in the second and the Andante on the third position. Furthermore, he included three hammer blows. Later on he switched the order of the inner movements and cancelled the third hammer blow.
> 
> Glad to be in position to listen to the original version with Scherzo-Andante and three hammer blows.
> 
> *Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6 A minor*
> 
> St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra
> Thomas Sanderling


My preferred format too. :tiphat:


----------



## Bourdon

*Webern*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Philidor said:


> Glad to be in position to listen to the original version with Scherzo-Andante and three hammer blows.
> 
> *Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6 A minor*
> 
> St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra
> Thomas Sanderling


Agreed - and that Thomas Sanderling/St Petersburg 6th is a fabulous recording.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Forget about time periods. An all-time masterpiece


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39/ Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä
Recorded: 2021-02-05
Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


----------



## Philidor

HenryPenfold said:


> My preferred format too. :tiphat:





Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Agreed - and that Thomas Sanderling/St Petersburg 6th is a fabulous recording.


:cheers: However, I can stand the other order ... for instance, with Abbado/BPO or Jansons/LSO live - my favorite.



HenryPenfold said:


> _Intermission_ 10 minutes - 1 double Highland Black Distiller's Reserve 8 year old Oak Cask Scotch


Ah, no, no hard stuff in lent ... otherwise I'd chosen some Highland Park or Balvenie's - or Islay. So it was an oaked Chardonnay from Argentina with some chicken in cream sauce.

Now for this one:


Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
> 
> Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
> Klaus Mäkelä
> Recorded: 2021-02-05
> Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo












Trying not to get angry about the cover with photoshop-blue eyes. Anger makes the blood pressure raise, and that's not healthy at all.

Apart from this, I found much enjoyable. Imho, Mäkelä finds a wonderful balance between lyrics and drama. Not sure, whether I would prefer this recording to Rouvali or Bernstein, but looking forward to listening to op. 43.

Compared to Collins or Maazel/VPO, Mäkelä is clearly on the slow side (who isn't?), compared to Ashkenazy/Decca, Blomstedt, Segerstam/Ondine and more recent recordings, he is on the main track.

Great sound, by the way (96 kHz/24 bit).


----------



## Bourdon

*Demessieux*

Te Deum Op. 11 [1957/58]
Preludes et Fugue Op. 13 [1964]
Six Etudes Op. 5 [1944]
La Nativité - Op. 4 [1943/44]
Twelve Choral Preludes Op. 7 [1947]


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58*
_
Maria João Pires
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Harding_

Listened to this earlier this morning. This was not the ultimate choice of BBC Radio 3's Record Review/Building a Library that I listened to earlier today (that would be a vintage Emil Gilels recording), but it is what attracted my attention from the brief snippets they tend to play. This is not barnstorming Beethoven, but Maria João Pires plays with great delicacy and beauty. I need to listen to the Emil Gilels record later.


----------



## Art Rock

Louis Spohr: Symphonies No. 4 and No. 5, Das befreite Deutschland (Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Shelley, Hyperion)

More Spohr. After the overture to the cantata Germany Liberated, his fourth symphony is a surprise: having replayed the first six now, this one clearly stands out for me from the rest (7-10 still coming). It is a programmatic work based on a poem by Carl Pfeiffer, 'The Consecration of Sounds'. It is also probably one of the first symphonies to end with a slow(ish) movement. The fifth is almost as good. A very rewarding coupling.


----------



## Philidor

I stayed in the Nordics.

*Vagn Holmboe: String quartet No. 12 (1973)*

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## haziz

Philidor said:


> ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying not to get angry about the cover with photoshop-blue eyes.
> ............


It would more disturbing if they photoshopped his eyes brown. It is not Mr. Mäkelä's fault that he seems to be a picture perfect example of a Nordic male. It would be just as racist if he was photoshopped (or dressed up) to appear different, as it is to alter an African or Asian woman or man or to photoshop a female model or star to look more slender, and to fit preconceived notions of ideal body shape and size. It does go both ways.


----------



## Philidor

haziz said:


> It would more disturbing if they photoshopped his eyes brown. It is not Mr. Mäkelä's fault that he seems to be a picture perfect example of a Nordic male. It would be just as racist if he was photoshopped (or dressed up) to appear different, as it is to alter an African or Asian woman or man or to photoshop a female model or star to look more slender, and to fit preconceived notions of ideal body shape and size. It does go both ways.


Agreed. If he wants to be in the market, he has to accept the mechanisms. - Easy enough to find more natural pics.


----------



## Philidor

Next string quartet.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14 F sharp major op. 142 (1973)*

Brodsky Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Philidor

Next quartet of the week.

*Valentin Silvestrov: String Quartet No. 1 (1973)*

Rosamunde Quartet










I like the music of Silvestrov very much. Often very simple and relaxed, but deep.


----------



## Miranna




----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Rachmaninov - various works part two for the rest of today.

Piano Concerto no.2 in C-minor op.18 (1900-01):










_Ten Preludes_ for piano op.23 (1901-03):
Piano Sonata no.1 no.28 (1907):










Symphony no.2 in E-minor op.27 (1906-08):


----------



## PathfinderCS

You could say that I love the Gothic. You would be right.

This recording apparently exists only on YouTube as I can't find a commercial version of it. As such here is Ole Schmidt conducting Brian's Gothic Symphony with the London Symphony Orchestra in 1980.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Alan Rawsthone (1905-1971)
*_Street Corner Overture
__Madame Chrysanthème Ballet Suite
__Practical Cats
Theme, Variations & Finale
__Coronation Overture
Medieval Diptych
_
Simon Callow, narrator (Cats)
Jeremy Huw Williams, baritone (Diptych)
*Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
**David Lloyd Jones*


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> Rübsam was a pupil of Walcha...
> 
> This set is almost impossible to find at the moment, although there has been one on ebay for a long time. Apparently there is no interest in it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.nl/itm/133026214544?hash=item1ef8faf290:g:m0oAAOSwdjha60ET


The carton is missing. For this reason nobody wants to pay the (fair) amount for this great set. A collector's item but not like this.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Xenophiliu said:


> *Alan Rawsthone (1905-1971)
> *_Street Corner Overture
> __Madame Chrysanthème Ballet Suite
> __Practical Cats
> Theme, Variations & Finale
> __Coronation Overture
> Medieval Diptych
> _
> Simon Callow, narrator (Cats)
> Jeremy Huw Williams, baritone (Diptych)
> *Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> **David Lloyd Jones*


One of three Rawsthorne discs I'd like to get but keep putting off (the others are for the solo piano works and film music).


----------



## Xenophiliu

elgars ghost said:


> One of three Rawsthorne discs I'd like to get but keep putting off (the others are for the solo piano works and film music).


If you like Rawsthorne, there is a nice variety of orchestral music here that is not his symphonies, spanning his compositional career. The Dutton sound is excellent and Lloyd-Jones is a wonderful advocate of Rawsthorne's music.


----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> The carton is missing. For this reason nobody wants to pay the (fair) amount for this great set. A collector's item but not like this.


Good heavens, a piece of cardboard sleeve, well let me say this, I prefer my edition that takes up less space than all those separate boxes. Those collectors must have a hard time.


----------



## WVdave

Schumann Piano Sonata No. 1
Prokofiev Sonata No. 2
Emil Gilels
Artia Recording Corporation - ALP-163, Vinyl, LP, Album, 1960, US.


----------



## HenryPenfold

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Forget about time periods. An all-time masterpiece


I think that was the last opera I attended. The production was OTT, but still a great performance.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

IN SEARCH OF DOWLAND
_Consort Music of John Dowland and Carl Rütti_
Lachrimae
*John Dowland*
Dowland-Suite
*Carl Rütti*
bFIVE Recorder Consort
_
Coviello_


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'*

_ Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1979-01-29
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## OCEANE

one of my very first collection of Rachmaninoff PC No.2 and the second movement is so touching.


----------



## OCEANE

elgars ghost said:


> Sergei Rachmaninov - various works part two for the rest of today.
> 
> Piano Concerto no.2 in C-minor op.18 (1900-01):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ten Preludes_ for piano op.23 (1901-03):
> Piano Sonata no.1 no.28 (1907):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.2 in E-minor op.27 (1906-08):


Sergei Rachmaninov - Piano Concertos by Ashkenazy are good choice!!! This 2-CD set has been a reference of these piano concertos to me.


----------



## haziz

*

Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall*
01 Jul 2017
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/23527

*Richard WagnerDer Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung): Orchestral Music*
_Berliner Philharmoniker
Gustavo Dudamel_
Length: 44 min.

From the Programme blurb:
"When I hear Wagner's music, I always think of the sunrise from Nietzsche's Zarathustra - the crescendo of colours, the epic naturalism, the illumination of a huge spirit. It sweeps you away, like great cinema," avows Gustavo Dudamel, conductor of the concert at the Waldbühne. This is not the first time he guest conducted at this event. Already in 2008, the Venezuelan conducted the Berlin Philharmonic's traditional conclusion to the season, debuting with the orchestra at the same time. The concert of Spanish and Latin American music was entitled Los ritmos de la noche, and delighted not only the audience but also the press. The event may well go down - the critic from the Tagespiegel wrote - as the coolest conducting debut in the history of the Philharmoniker. A further appearance at the open-air theatre with works by Tchaikovsky and Brahms followed in 2014. For his third concert at the Waldbühne, the conductor is favouring exclusively German romantic music, works by two composers who are almost exactly the same age and are both from Saxony, but in personality and musical conception could not be more contrary: Robert Schumann and Richard Wagner. The two knew and respected each other. "I very much liked Wagner, but he talks incessantly," Robert Schumann is supposed to have remarked after their first meeting, while Wagner deemed: "A great person, this Schumann, but he hardly opens his mouth." Each was progressive in his own way.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/23527

*Since I don't listen to opera, I occasionally resort to "Wagner Without Words" style orchestral snippets and suites to peruse an almost purely opera composer. Wagner has never been a favorite of mine. His music has never clicked with me.*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

UN CAMINO DE SANTIAGO
_The Way of St. James of Compostela_
*Traditional and Various Composers*
Arianna Savall - soprano, harp
Ensemble La Fenice
Jean Tubery - direction
_
Ricercar_


----------



## OCEANE

haziz said:


> *Joanna MacGregor on Beethoven's Fourth Piano Concerto
> Record Review*
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0015lxl
> 
> Pianist Joanna MacGregor joins Andrew with her personal library recommendation for Beethoven's Fourth Piano Concerto, plus new recordings of German Lieder with Flora Willson.
> 
> Presented by Andrew McGregor
> 
> *Building a Library*
> Perhaps the deepest-felt of Beethoven's piano concertos, the G major poses both interpretative and technical challenges of the highest order. Joanna MacGregor has been listening to a wide range of different interpretations and discusses with Andrew her ultimate recommendation to buy, download or stream.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0015lxl


I've checked and searched. Thanks for sharing.
Unfortunately some of the old episodes are no longer available which are also very interesting...


----------



## haziz

OCEANE said:


> I've checked and searched. Thanks for sharing.
> Unfortunately some of the old episodes are no longer available which are also very interesting...


Yes unfortunately the BBC only keeps 1 month's worth of programmes accessible to listeners outside the UK. I think a longer time span is available if you have an IP address within the UK. The programme you quoted me on is from last Saturday and therefore still accessible.


----------



## Monsalvat

Franz Schubert: _Die schöne Müllerin_, D 795
Peter Schreier, András Schiff

Earlier today, I thought I had perhaps listened to too much Schubert lieder (and _Winterreise_ on a beautiful spring day is a bit of a strange choice, granted). However I think I haven't listened to enough Schubert yet. I think I prefer a baritone for _Winterreise_ but a tenor for _Müllerin_, to fit with the mood of the text better. My favorite _Müllerin_ features Fritz Wunderlich's beautiful voice, but this recording with Schiff and Schreier (lots of Sch's) is also enjoyable. I don't normally think of Schiff as a lieder accompanist but he performs admirably. Schreier, of course, is Schreier; the voice isn't as immediately appealing as Wunderlich's but I commend his artistry nonetheless. For me today, though, the hero is Schubert, and this recording is exactly what I needed just now.


----------



## haziz

20 Apr 2014
*
Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall
Simon Rattle and Sol Gabetta*
https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/16999-2

The Easter Festival has always been an occasion for the Berliner Philharmoniker to work with young, aspiring soloists for the first time. This was also the case at the 2014 Baden-Baden Festival, where cellist Sol Gabetta made her Philharmoniker debut in a performance of Edward Elgar's virtuoso and elegiac Cello Concerto.

*
Edward Elgar: Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in E minor, op. 85*
_Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle
Sol Gabetta (Cello)_
Length: 31 min.

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/16999-2


----------



## OCEANE

Live performance by Richter


----------



## senza sordino

Kodály Sonata for Solo Cello, Golijov Omaramor, Cassadó Suite for Cello, Sheng Seven Tunes Heard in China.


----------



## Rogerx

Philidor said:


> :cheers: However, I can stand the other order ... for instance, with Abbado/BPO or Jansons/LSO live - my favorite.
> 
> Ah, no, no hard stuff in lent ... otherwise I'd chosen some Highland Park or Balvenie's - or Islay. So it was an oaked Chardonnay from Argentina with some chicken in cream sauce.
> 
> Now for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying not to get angry about the cover with photoshop-blue eyes. Anger makes the blood pressure raise, and that's not healthy at all.
> 
> Apart from this, I found much enjoyable. Imho, Mäkelä finds a wonderful balance between lyrics and drama. Not sure, whether I would prefer this recording to Rouvali or Bernstein, but looking forward to listening to op. 43.
> 
> Compared to Collins or Maazel/VPO, Mäkelä is clearly on the slow side (who isn't?), compared to Ashkenazy/Decca, Blomstedt, Segerstam/Ondine and more recent recordings, he is on the main track.
> 
> Great sound, by the way (96 kHz/24 bit).


.
Can agree much with you, however Vanska / Minnesota Orchestra remains on this moment my no 1 Sibelius recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Guitar Quintet & Fantasia for Guitar and Piano

Leonard Becker (guitar)


----------



## 13hm13

Leopold Stokowski with the All-American Youth Orchestra & The Hollywood Bowl Symphony Orchestra

Die Fledermaus


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Danielpour: Ancient Voices

Hila Plitmann (soprano)

Nashville Symphony Orchestra, Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Giancarlo Guerrero, Carl St. Clair


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphonies No. 3 & No. 4
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Jukka-Pekka Saraste / 1993 Live (Finlandia)

Sublime!


----------



## Philidor

Another 16-stringer, 2nd audition this year.

*Sofia Gubaidulina: String Quartet No. 1 (1971)*

Stamic Quartet


----------



## tortkis

J. S. Bach: Six Partitas Vol 1, BWV 825-827 - Wolfgang Rübsam (Keith Hill Lute Harpsichord op. 458)








https://www.wolfgangrubsam.com/partitas-825-830


----------



## Philidor

Another Lady's quartet.

*Gloria Coates: String Quartet No. 2 (1972)*

Kreutzer Quartet


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Philidor

Rogerx said:


> .
> Can agree much with you, however Vanska / Minnesota Orchestra remains on this moment my no 1 Sibelius recordings.


I appreciate Vänskä's cycle from Minnesota very much, more than his Lahti cycle.

And yes, in terms of cycles, it is top-5 in my little Sibelius world, together with Anthony Collins and Sir Colin Davis/LSO live and maybe Segerstam/Helsinki/Ondine, besides ... don't know ... maybe Blomstedt/SFSO, maybe Barbirolli, maybe Paavo Järvi ...

However, for the first symphony as a stand-alone work, I like Rouvali and Bernstein/VPO even more. But I will review this ... I liked Mäkelä's way of organizing time and keeping things logically flowing, showing how much "late Sibelius" (1st mvt of No. 5, No. 7) is already in the first.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9, Wagner: Siegfried Idyll & Parsifal Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## OCEANE

Just finished listening to this remarkable performance by Abbado and VPO (I haven't listened to other Bruckner symphonies of Abbado). The musical flow and dramatic range from the start till the end are outstanding which i couldn't always find such command and control in SOME of Abbado's Mahler.


----------



## Faramundo

Modern yet undeniably soothing.


----------



## Philidor

Now there was some seasonal music.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Johannes-Passion BWV 245*
(Version IV, 1749; furthermore three arias BWV 245a/b/c from version II, 1725)

Gerd Türk, evangelist and arias BWV 245b/c
Chiyuki Urano, Jesus

Ingrid Schmithüsen, sopran
Yoshikazu Mera, countertenor
Makoto Sakurada, tenor (arias, servant)
Peter Kooij, bass (arias, Petrus, Pilatus)

Bach-Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki










One of my most-beloved recordings of St. John's Passion, besides Gardiner/DG and Pierlot.


----------



## Art Rock

Richard Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (Frankfurter Opern- und Museumsorchester, Sebastian Weigle, Susan Bullock, Lance Ryan, Terje Stensfold et al, Oehms, 14 CD's)

CD's 1 and 2: Rheingold. The latest addition to my collection. I already have complete Rings by Solti, Karajan, Young, Swarowsky and Goodall, but I could not resist snapping up this (highly recommended) one for under 20 euro.


----------



## elgar's ghost

OCEANE said:


> Sergei Rachmaninov - Piano Concertos by Ashkenazy are good choice!!! This 2-CD set has been a reference of these piano concertos to me.


I have no other versions of the concertos (apart from some symphonies I don't tend to go for multiple recordings) so I have no way of comparing but the Ashkenazy always seemed like a solid recommendation. I bought them on spec. over 20 years ago from a mail order company - I wasn't 'netted up' back then.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Rachmaninov - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Isle of the Dead_ - tone poem for orchestra, after the painting by Arnold Böcklin op.29 (1908):










Piano Concerto no.3 in D-minor op.30 (1909):










_Thirteen Preludes_ for piano op.32 (1910):
_(8) Études-Tableaux_ for piano op.33 (1911):


----------



## Philidor

Now some political stuff.

*Luigi Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz (1972)*

Slaska Taskova, soprano
Maurizio Pollini, piano
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra)
Cluadio Abbado


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Lightweight but very enjoyable morning listening.


----------



## OCEANE

Art Rock said:


> Richard Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (Frankfurter Opern- und Museumsorchester, Sebastian Weigle, Susan Bullock, Lance Ryan, Terje Stensfold et al, Oehms, 14 CD's)
> 
> CD's 1 and 2: Rheingold. The latest addition to my collection. I already have complete Rings by Solti, Karajan, Young, Swarowsky and Goodall, but I could not resist snapping up this (highly recommended) one for under 20 euro.


To me, completing a full set of RING is a kind of achievement like finishing a master work of literature and you've achieved several! Bravo!


----------



## Malx

First music for three days, this weeks Quartet selection.

*Silvestrov, String Quartet No 1 - Rosamunde Quartett.*


----------



## OCEANE

Listened to Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 18 Nos. 2 & 5 .... no rush but elegance


----------



## Philidor

I stayed in the spanish speaking corner. Funny enough, still in the 1970s.

*Alberto Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1972)*

Xiayin Wang, piano
BBC Philharmonic
Juanjo Mena


----------



## Malx

*Silvestrov, Post Scriptum - Gidon Kremer & Vadim Sacharov.*

A sonata for violin and piano which is fairly typical of Silvestrov's style - a piece that for me is beautifully balanced between sounding modern with a large degree of deference to times past.

A lovely piece.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 3
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)
Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109
Piano Sonata No. 31 in A flat major, Op. 110

FOU TS'ONG, piano


----------



## Philidor

After listening to this music, I almost forgot to send a posting ...

*Tristan Murail: Territoires de l'oubli (1977)*

Marilyn Nonken, piano


----------



## OCEANE

Audiophile standard recording with Auryn Quartet of German


----------



## Rogerx

CD 51 
Schubert Symphonies Nos. 8 "Unfinished" & 9 "Great"
Berliner Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## Monsalvat

Pierre Cochereau: Fifteen Improvised Versets on _Ave Maris Stella_ (August 15, 1970)
Notre-Dame de Paris

This is one of my favorite organ recordings. Cochereau is a tremendous improviser, using the full capabilities of his mind and his instrument.


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 
London Philharmonic Orchestra / Paavo Berglund / 2003 Live (LPO)

Gravitation at work here.


----------



## Merl

I do like playing this cd. So enjoyable Both of Prokofiev's fine quartets but I particularly love Nadarejshvili's SQ1 - a gorgeous work.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I suppose the Cantus Arcticus does rather sound like film music, but I do like it. The other two works are very enjoyable too.


----------



## Philidor

There was some choral work in some poll that I almost forgot ... thanks to the new thread on Irish music it came back to my mind.

*Sir Charles Villiers Stanford: Requiem*

Frances Lucey, soprano
Colette McGahon, mezzo-soprano
Peter Kerr, tenor
Nigel Leeson-Williams, bass
RTÉ Philharmonic Choir
RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland
Adrian Leaper


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 
Berliner Philharmoniker / Simon Rattle / 2015 Live (BP Recordings)

Beautiful. Really beautiful. Utterly beautiful. I said "beautiful" three times because it is the most prominent attribute of this recording. Apart from that, the agility in the third movement is good, while the assertiveness in the first half of the finale is very good.

However, any call for agility, assertiveness, dynamism and especially light-footedness in the first two movements have been messed up big time by the silky smooth sound of the Berliner Philharmoniker. IMO this is the biggest weakness of the modern day BPO. It sounds flat, even clumsy, in these two movements. If a second rate band plays like this I would not be unhappy with; but this is the BPO, so it sucks.

If only Rattle would micromanage more in the first two movements, they could have sounded less flat and less annoying. (I said this for theatrical effect, obviously :lol.

One of my mottos has always been, if you take it too seriously, you lose. Have a good laugh. Move on.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1, - Beethoven romances

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


----------



## premont

Bourdon said:


> Rübsam was a pupil of Walcha...


...and of Alain. It seems as if he learned much from her - or it may have been the other way round.

BTW the Rübsam/Philips set is available as download from Presto. You don't get the booklet, but it is not particularly interesting.

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8390346--bach-j-s-the-organ-works


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Rachmaninov - various works part four for the rest of the afternoon.

_Kolokola_ [_The Bells_] - choral symphony for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.35 [Text: Edgar Allen Poe, transl. by Konstantin Bal'mont] (1913): ***

(*** with Natalya Troitskaya (sop.), Ryszard Karczykowski (ten.), Tom Krause (bar.) and the Chorus of the Concertgebouw Orchestra/Arthur Oldham)










_Vsénoshchnoye bdéniye_ [_All-Night Vigil_] for unaccompanied mixed choir op.37 [Text: Russian Orthodox liturgy] (1915):










_(9) Études-Tableaux_ for piano op.39 (1916-17):










Piano Concerto no.4 in G-minor op.40 (1926 - rev. 1928 and 1941):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Dance Sacred and Dance Profane, Introducion and Allegro
*

I've never heard of Alexander Gauk, the Russian conductor. He taught Mravinsky and Svetlanov.

As to Debussy, Gauk actually heard him conduct. I don't know if that means anything regarding the authenticity of his interpretation or is just a historicaly oddity.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Brahms: Double Concerto

Géza Anda (piano), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin), Pierre Fournier (cello), Janos Starker (cello)

Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay.


----------



## Philidor

Tsaraslondon said:


> I suppose the Cantus Arcticus does rather sound like film music, but I do like it. The other two works are very enjoyable too.


Tsaraslondon inspired my next stream:

*Einojuhani Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus*

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 10 Piano Music II (Folke Gräsbeck, Peter Lönnqvist, BIS, 5 CD's)

CD3: In addition to a few shorter pieces, we have four collections here: Thirteen Pieces Op. 76 (1911-1919), Five Pieces ('The Flowers') Op. 85 (1916-1917), Six Pieces, Op. 94 (1914-1919) and Three Pieces Op. 96 (1919-1922). Good stuff - I liked the miniatures collection in opus 76 best.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

de Larrocha plays Granados (12 danzas españolas, Valses poéticos, Allegro de concierto, Goyescas, El Pelele, Escenas románticas, Cuentos de la juventud)


----------



## Vasks

_Checking out Czechs ... at 331/3 RPMs_

*Fibich - Overture to "A Night at Karlstein" (Vajnar/Supraphon)
Suk - Burleske from "Four Pieces for Violin & Piano", Op.17 (Kolberg/Mace)
Janacek - Taras Bulba (Ancerl/Turnabout)
Martinu - Piano Concerto #5 (Bilek/ProArte)*


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Albéric Magnard
*_Symphony 1 in c minor, _op. 4
_Symphony 2 in E Major, _op. 6

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Jean-Yves Ossonce


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saygun
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 43
Quatuor Danel*


----------



## Philidor

Philidor said:


> *Cantus Arcticus*


Let's change our point of view.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica ("Symphony No. 7")*

Margaret Richie, soprano
John Gielgud, speaker
London Philharmonic Choir
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult
rec. Dec 1953










I just recognized that I should have started with Barbirolli's recording from June 1953 ...

Besides: The spoken words are written in the score, however, the composer did not say that they were intended to form part of a performance of the work. Should we discuss this in a separate thread? :angel:


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Helen Watts (contralto), Heather Harper (soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1966-05-21
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

Vinyl edition.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Philidor said:


> Besides: The spoken words are written in the score, however, the composer did not say that they were intended to form part of a performance of the work. Should we discuss this in a separate thread? :angel:


Why didn't he tell Boult when he was sitting in on these recordings?


----------



## SanAntone

*Franz Schubert | Octet in F Major, D 803*






Franz Schubert (1797 - 1828): Octet in F Major, D. 803 (1824)
Antje Weithaas, Violine / Alina Pogostkina, Violine / Veronika Hagen, Viola / Sol Gabetta, Cello / Robert Vizvari, Double Bass / Alejandro Núñez, Horn / Gustavo Núñez, Bassoon / Sabine Meyer, Clarinet

1. Adagio. Allegro 0:00
2. Adagio 12:00
3. Scherzo: Allegro vivace 24:10
4. Andante; 7 Variations 30:50
5. Menuetto: Allegretto. Trio 43:12 
6. Andante. Allegro 50:24

Recorded live at Solsberg Festival 2016


----------



## Art Rock

Bent Sørensen: Mignon-Papillons, Sinful songs, Ständchen etc (Lapland Chamber Orchestra, John Storgårds, Katrine Gislinge, Da Capo)

Mignon, part of the Papillons trilogy, is a concerto for piano and strings from 2014, and is a rewarding piece - one of the best piano concertos of the century so far to my taste. Serenissima for solo violin (2014) is short but worthwhile. I have more reservations about Sinful songs (1998), a piece for instrumental ensemble - the first few minutes really don't agree with me, and the remainder meanders too much imo. The Lady of Shalott (1992) is another good solo violin piece. Ständchen is a 2006 composition for eight players. which is OK. The CD ends on a positive note with a short work for piano and ensemble, The Weeping White Room (2002). All in all, an interesting CD (even though I prefer the previous Sørensen CD I played a few days ago with three concertos). Intriguing cover as well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work (TGIMF - Thank God Its My Friday):

*Walton
Portsmouth Point
LSO
Previn*


----------



## Philidor

Next Sibelius.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 D major op. 43*

Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä


----------



## cougarjuno

Wonderful, tuneful string quartets from this incredibly accomplished Swedish composer.


----------



## Dimace

This video is SO beautiful. I want to share it with you.

(Mozart's Requiem is certainly not from this earth. Considering the circumstances Mozart composed this Master Piece makes it the most important music composition in the history of the humanity. I say this and, as you know, I'm not Mozart's biggest fan.)


----------



## Philidor

I found another Mahler #7 on my shelf.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Claudio Abbado










Great. Wonderful 70+ minutes of watching.

Great line-up:
Concert Masters: Kolja Blacher, Antonello Manacorda
Principal 2nd Violin: Gerhard Schulz (ABQ), Hanns-Joachim Westphal (BPO)
Principal Viola: Wolfram Christ, Diemut Poppen
Principal Cello: Franz Bartholomey (WPO), Natalia Gutman
Principal Double Bass: Alois Posch
Hagen Quartet
Members of the Alban Berg Quartet
Principal Flute: Jacques Zoon
Principal Oboe: Albrecht Mayer
Principal Clarinet: Sabine Meyer
Principal Bassoon: Stefan Schweigert (BPO)
Principal Horn: Bruno Schneider, Alessio Allegrini
Principal Trumpet: Reinhold Friedrich
Principal Trombone: Mark Templeton (LPO)
Timpani: Raymond Curfs (Bavarian Radio SO)
Wind Ensemble Sabine Meyer
Mahler Chamber Orchestra


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Michael Gielen conducts Zimmermann (Requiem für einen jungen Dichter), Ligeti (Requiem), Crumb (Star-Child), JE López (Breath - Hammer - Lightning, Dome Peak, a new composer for me), Himself (4 Poems), Kurtág (Stele) and Kagel (Ein Brief)


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 
New York Philharmonic Orchestra / Leonard Bernstein / 1967 (Columbia/Sony)

Muscle on fire!


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Albéric Magnard
*_Symphony 3 in b-flat minor_, op. 11_
Symphony 4 in c-sharp minor_, op. 21

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Jean-Yves Ossonce


----------



## senza sordino

This morning:

Saint Hildegard of Bingen A Feather on the Breath of God


----------



## HenryPenfold

senza sordino said:


> This morning:
> 
> Saint Hildegard of Bingen A Feather on the Breath of God


That's an amazing CD that I like to listen to every two years (so much music, too little time!)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Xenophiliu said:


> *Albéric Magnard
> *_Symphony 3 in b-flat minor_, op. 11_
> Symphony 4 in c-sharp minor_, op. 21
> 
> BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
> Jean-Yves Ossonce


Is this a new release? it's come on my blindside. I have the Sanderling and the (better, imo) Bollon on Naxos, so I hardly need more - but that cover!! Is it wrong to buy a CD because of the album cover!?


----------



## Xenophiliu

HenryPenfold said:


> Is this a new release? it's come on my blindside. I have the Sanderling and the (better, imo) Bollon on Naxos, so I hardly need more - but that cover!! Is it wrong to buy a CD because of the album cover!?


No, this one is from 1998, although I think it was reissued under Hyperion's Helios series, and then again as a double with all four together. I also really like the cover, but I am not sure what the price would be for that alone! 

That said, I love Symphonies 3 & 4 from Magnard! The CD itself comes with an exhaustive 9 pages of liner notes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Rachmaninov - various works part five of five for the rest of today.

Piano Sonata no.2 op.36 (1913 - rev. 1931):
_Variations on a Theme of Corelli_ for piano op.42 (1931):
_Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini_ for piano and orchestra op.43 (1934): ***

(*** with the BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Tadaaki Otaka)










Symphony no.3 in A-minor op.44 (1935-36 - rev. 1938):
_(3) Symphonic Dances_ for orchestra op.45 (1940):


----------



## HenryPenfold

Xenophiliu said:


> No, this one is from 1998, although I think it was reissued under Helios, and then again as a double with all four together. I also really like the cover, but I am not sure what the price would be for that alone!
> 
> That said, I love Symphonies 3 & 4 from Magnard!


I never knew about this set.

I agree about 3 & 4!

Just checked on Hyperion's website and all 4 symphonies can be had on a 16 bit FLAC download for eight quid. Good price.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz

*Édouard Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, Op. 21*

_Sarah-Hadley Yakir (violin)
Pioneer Valley Symphony Orchestra
Jonathan Hirsh_

A pre-pandemic concert by a local community orchestra. Ironically I have never attended a live concert by them, even though I have lived in the area for the last 20 years. I did attend concerts by a different (small budget) "professional" regional orchestra. The playing is not quite up to professional standards and the videography does leave something to be desired (although it is clearly using multiple cameras, not sure about the mics). What would I pay to attend a live concert! However being very risk averse since COVID started, I have not ventured into a public venue for the last 2 years. With my fourth dose of the COVID vaccine 2 days ago, and if the low COVID numbers continue, I may consider it this summer.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Billy Joel: Piano Sonatas*










*Review from Gramophone.Co.UK:
*
"Billy Joel (b1949) was at the forefront of the singer*songwriter movement that swept through the pop music world from the late 1960s. Songs like Just the way you are and albums like 'Piano Man' are legacies from that period. He's a pianist‚ too‚ though on this occasion his pieces are played by the highly accomplished Richard Joo. The idea for 'Fantasies & Delusions' is mirrored by the sleeve‚ a reproduction of the familiar Schirmer editions of the popular classics‚ the yellow background trimmed with a green border. For these 10 works‚ composed during the past eight years‚ are nothing less than a nostalgic look back at the piano pieces of Chopin‚ Liszt and other masters of the keyboard recreated in their image by someone who clearly has a soft spot for them. Each piece is named after its opus number followed by a descriptive title that includes a further description in brackets: for instance‚ Op 3‚ Reverie ('Villa d'este'). Joel's approach to each opus ('Aria‚ Waltz‚ Fantasy‚ Air') is broadly Romantic in style‚ never less than tuneful‚ and often reminiscent of the real thing‚ for instance the Waltz No 1 ('Nunley's Carousel')‚ recalls the unbuttoned mood of Chopin's Valse Brillante. Sometimes he taps a deeper vein as in Op 1 Soliloquy ('On a separation')‚ where at 6'40" in‚ over a low bass accompaniment‚ there evolves a melody with a true ardour to it. My favourite track (a 'Dublinesque' Air crying out for a lyric) was the last‚ a theme followed by a picturesque‚ rumbustious variation. By and large though‚ it would be a delusion itself to suggest there was more on offer here than a set of pastiche pieces. Joo plays all of them sympathetically and is recorded in sound that leaves nothing to be desired."


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> Is this a new release? it's come on my blindside. I have the Sanderling and the (better, imo) Bollon on Naxos, so I hardly need more - but that cover!! Is it wrong to buy a CD because of the album cover!?


It is called marketing!


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Trio In G Major, Op.9 No.1 / Trio In C Minor, Op.9 No.3
Kogan, Barshai, Rostropovich
Artia Recording Corporation - ALP-164, Great Artists Series, Vinyl, LP, Mono, Gatefold, US, 1960.


----------



## KevinJS

Schnizer - Mass in C Major - Tölzer Knabenchor


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 8 - Zinman - Tonhalle


----------



## OCEANE

The tempi is too flexible sometime and too dramatic in some parts ....not my taste indeed.
Besides, the recording is odd as the sound mainly comes from the right side of the stage.


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Robert Kajanus / 1930 (Naxos)

A free spirit.


----------



## OCEANE

Philidor said:


> I found another Mahler #7 on my shelf.
> 
> *Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*
> 
> Lucerne Festival Orchestra
> Claudio Abbado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Wonderful 70+ minutes of watching.
> 
> Great line-up:
> Concert Masters: Kolja Blacher, Antonello Manacorda
> Principal 2nd Violin: Gerhard Schulz (ABQ), Hanns-Joachim Westphal (BPO)
> Principal Viola: Wolfram Christ, Diemut Poppen
> Principal Cello: Franz Bartholomey (WPO), Natalia Gutman
> Principal Double Bass: Alois Posch
> Hagen Quartet
> Members of the Alban Berg Quartet
> Principal Flute: Jacques Zoon
> Principal Oboe: Albrecht Mayer
> Principal Clarinet: Sabine Meyer
> Principal Bassoon: Stefan Schweigert (BPO)
> Principal Horn: Bruno Schneider, Alessio Allegrini
> Principal Trumpet: Reinhold Friedrich
> Principal Trombone: Mark Templeton (LPO)
> Timpani: Raymond Curfs (Bavarian Radio SO)
> Wind Ensemble Sabine Meyer
> Mahler Chamber Orchestra


This can be a valuable documentary collection of Abbado's Mahler.
I watched these concerts of Abbado and Lucerne Festival Orchestra on youtube ...such great musical events.. in which the late Swiss actor Bruno Ganz as well as many other musicians as audience are on the spot.


----------



## OCEANE

Paul O'Dette's Bach is so precise and well balanced, and it creates such a peaceful mood. Those who love Bach may listen to this. As for the recording by HM, the string sound of lute is beautifully captured from a suitable distance (I don't prefer close MIC recording of lute) and nice acoustic.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Khachaturian
Violin Sonata
Adam Grüchot, Mariam Kharatyan*










An outstanding work. This whole recording is a musical goldmine. I wish Khachaturian wrote more chamber music.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 23

Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Kancheli
Symphony No. 5, "To the Memory of My Parents"
Tbilisi Symphony Orchestra
Djansug Kakhidze*

From this set -


----------



## Gothos

----------


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Cello Concerto & Strauss: Don Quixote

Zuill Bailey (cello), North Carolina Symphony, Grant Llewellyn


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Khachaturian
Toccata
Iyad Sughayer*










Stunning!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## OCEANE

Ronn McFarlane has many good recordings of Lute music issued by Dorian such as old English songs and Dowland.


----------



## Philidor

Now some violin music.

*Heinrich Franz Ignaz Biber: Sonata VI "The Agony in the Garden"*
_(from: The Rosary Sonatas; 1st of "The Five Sorrowful Mysteries")_

Andrew Manze, violin 
Richard Egarr, organ

Gunnar Letzbor, violin
Ars Antiqua Austria


----------



## SONNET CLV

Spent time today with the following spinning in my SONY XA5400ES:

















A must hear for fans of classical guitar music, Villa-Lobos, and/or guitarist Agustín Maruri. This SACD is stunning in its immediacy and presence, its sound-stage depth and "you are there" ambience. A beautifully performed and produced (by Sean Murray) disc, recorded in July 2019 at the old church of San Miguel, Cuenca, Spain and featuring cover art ("Tropical Jungle with Apes") by French master Henri Rousseau.

Wait till you hear the harmonics as played and reproduced on this disc! One might just be able to capture the fingerprints of guitarist Maruri from the clarity of sound this recording provides. A must hear disc, especially in its SACD manifestation! (This hybrid disc can be played on a standard CD deck without tapping into the SACD layer. I suspect it will sound splendid even without the super audio enhancement.)


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening, spread throughout the day.

Gubaidulina
Nelsons/Gewandhaus








Piston - Incredible Flautist Suite
Hill - Prelude for Orchestra
Schuman - In Praise of Shahn
Bernstein/NY Phil








Lutoslawski - Cello concerto, Dance Preludes, Concerto for oboe and harp
Lutoslawski/Schiff/the Holligers








Szymanowski, Lutoslawski
String Quartets
Silesian String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

JS Bach: Cello Suites (transcribed for viola)

Kim Kashkashian (viola)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Symphony no 7 was composed in 1994, _Angels and Visitations _in 1978 are both part of Rautavaara's Angel series and inhabit similar sound worlds. Beautiful works both.


----------



## ansfelden

Elmer Bernstein, Guitar Concerto

Thorsten Drücker, WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln, Rasmus Baumann

new discovery via stream, i like it immediately


----------



## Art Rock

Louis Spohr: Symphonies No. 7 and No.9, Introduzione in D major, Festmarsch in D major (Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Shelley, Hyperion)

More Spohr once more. The CD starts with the ninth, named 'The Seasons'. After the delightful 4th and 5th that I listened to a few days ago, this is back to the Spohr I remembered, pleasant to listen to, but nothing that really stands out. The seventh, named 'The earthly and divine in human life' is programmatic as well, but does not live up to its pretentious title. The fillers are welcome - the march is fun. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy this CD like I enjoy almost every other Spohr CD - it's just that this little bit of extra is almost always missing.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 57

Strauss

Also sprach Zarathustra; Don Juan; Festliches Präludium; Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche

Berliner Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part one for late morning and early afternoon. None of his operas (I have four) during this particular round trip, though - I'll save those for one of my infrequent operatic mini-binges some time in the future.

Piano Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.1 (1907 - rev. 1909):
Piano Sonata no.2 in D-minor op.14 (1912):










_Autumnal_ - sketch for orchestra op.8 (1910 - rev. 1915 and 1934):










_Two Poems_ for voice and piano op.9 [Texts: Konstantin Bal'mont and Alexsei Apukhtin] (1910-11):










Piano Concerto no.1 in D-flat op.10 (1911-12):










_Four Pieces_ for piano op.4 (1908 - rev. bet. 1910-12):
_Toccata_ in D-minor op.11 (1912):
_Ten Pieces_ for piano op.12 (1906-13):
_Sarcasms_ - five pieces for piano op.17 (1912-14):


----------



## OCEANE

SONNET CLV said:


> Spent time today with the following spinning in my SONY XA5400ES:
> 
> View attachment 165749
> 
> 
> View attachment 165751
> 
> 
> A must hear for fans of classical guitar music, Villa-Lobos, and/or guitarist Agustín Maruri. This SACD is stunning in its immediacy and presence, its sound-stage depth and "you are there" ambience. A beautifully performed and produced (by Sean Murray) disc, recorded in July 2019 at the old church of San Miguel, Cuenca, Spain and featuring cover art ("Tropical Jungle with Apes") by French master Henri Rousseau.
> 
> Wait till you hear the harmonics as played and reproduced on this disc! One might just be able to capture the fingerprints of guitarist Maruri from the clarity of sound this recording provides. A must hear disc, especially in its SACD manifestation! (This hybrid disc can be played on a standard CD deck without tapping into the SACD layer. I suspect it will sound splendid even without the super audio enhancement.)
> 
> View attachment 165753


Nice sharing about your SACD player. 
I dont have a SACD player but do care the sound quality playback as it is always wonderful of listen to those good recordings bringing out the best nature and context of the music work.


----------



## OCEANE

A warm and clear lute tone by German Joachim HELD to play Weiss.


----------



## Art Rock

Richard Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (Frankfurter Opern- und Museumsorchester, Sebastian Weigle, Susan Bullock, Lance Ryan, Terje Stensfold et al, Oehms, 14 CD's)

CD's 3-6: Die Walküre. That will probably be my listening for the rest of the day. Aiming to do the Ring (as usual) in Wagner style - one opera a day.


----------



## Rogerx

Franck, Dvorak, Grieg: Violin Sonatas

Renaud Capuçon (violon) & Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky / 1963 Live (Altus)

Elegance and eloquence in full power.


----------



## OCEANE

Mozart PC No. 25 is such a great work with a dramatic opening first movement. I have all two albums of Michelangeli and Cord Garben NDR live performance of Mozart. The orchestra i would say is outstandingly good and the live recording captures the strings beautifully with a precise soundstage.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971 - Toccata, BWV 911 - Duets, BWV 802-805 - English Suite, BWV 811

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Malx

Some fifth symphonies this morning.

*Schubert, Symphony No 5 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*

*Nielsen, Symphony No 5 - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*

*Beethoven, Symphony No 5 - Netherlands SO, Jan Willem de Vriend.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude*

Too bad, little or no news about new CD recordings. of Skip Sempé


----------



## SanAntone

*Schoenberg | Piano Concerto, Op. 42 | Amalie Malling / Royal Scottish National Orchestra / Matthias Bamert*


----------



## Vasks

*Kuhlau - Overture to "Lulu" (Serov/Unicorn-Kanchana)
Schubert - Moments Musicaux, Nos. 1,2 & 6 (Richter/Regis)
Beethoven - Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage (Shaw/Telarc)*


----------



## 13hm13

Gabriel Pierné - Piano Concerto


----------



## OCEANE

With top performance of orchestra under Garben & Michelangeli, the overall outcome is very impressive.


----------



## haziz

* Hanson, H: Symphony No. 2, Op. 30 'Romantic'*

_ Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 26 May 1988
Recording Venue: Seattle Opera House, Seattle, USA


----------



## Rogerx

Campra: Messe de Requiem

Salome Haller (soprano), Sarah Gendrot (soprano), Rolf Ehlers (alto), Benoit Haller (tenor), Philip Niederberger (bass)

ensemble3 vocal et instrumental, Hans Michael Beuerle


----------



## elgar's ghost

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Khachaturian
> Violin Sonata
> Adam Grüchot, Mariam Kharatyan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An outstanding work. This whole recording is a musical goldmine. I wish Khachaturian wrote more chamber music.


Do you have a disc with the string quartet on it, NR? AK's chamber works are rarities on disc as it is but I can't remember a recording of the SQ at all. AK composed some late works for solo instruments but I can't recall seeing any recordings of those either. A compendium of all of the chamber/instrumental works would be a welcome compliment to the well-represented orchestral works.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

What to say about this....

Image 1 & 2

*Ravel Gaspard de la Nuit*


----------



## sbmonty

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A Minor
Berliner Philharmoniker; Kirill Petrenko

This recording has the inner movements AS


----------



## haziz

* Ives, C: Orchestral Set No. 1 'Three Places in New England'*

_ Malmö Symphony Orchestra
James Sinclair_
Recorded: 5-7 June 2006, 19 June 2007
Recording Venue: Konsertsalen, Malmö, Sweden


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante

Czech Chamber Orchestra, Michael Halász


----------



## SanAntone

*Schoenberg | Complete Piano Works | Claude Helffer*










Three Pieces, Op. 11


----------



## Bourdon

*Maderna*

I like to wander through musical periods and styles, luckily I can easily switch between old and recent music.

This is just beautiful....


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 2 - The Shostakovich Quartet.*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Philidor

Tubas and penguins.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams

Tuba Concerto F minor
Sinfonia Antartica ("Symphony No. 7")*

Philip Catelinet, tuba
Margaret Ritchie, soprano
Hallé Choir
Hallé Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> * Ives, C: Orchestral Set No. 1 'Three Places in New England'*
> 
> _ Malmö Symphony Orchestra
> James Sinclair_
> Recorded: 5-7 June 2006, 19 June 2007
> Recording Venue: Konsertsalen, Malmö, Sweden


Now you're heading into Neo Romanza territory. 

Now playing this entire recording of various *Walton* orchestral works with *Bryden Thomson* and the *London Philharmonic*:










This is a barn-burner of a disc, folks.


----------



## HerbertNorman

The weekly SQ : Valentin Silvestrov's first String Quartet played by the Lysenko String Quartet


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part two scattered throughout this evening.

_Gadkiy Utenok_ [_The Ugly Duckling_] for voice and piano op.18 [Text: Nina Meshcherskaya, after Hans Christian Andersen] (1914):
_Five Poems_ for voice and piano op.23 [Texts: Valentin Goryansky/Zinaida Gippius/Boris Bashkirov/Konstantin Bal'mont/Nikolai Agnivtsev] (1915):








***

(*** same recording but with different artwork)

_Scythian Suite_ for orchestra op.20, partially arr. from music for the withdrawn ballet _Ala i Lolli_ WoO (1914-15):










_Chout_ [_The Buffoon_] - ballet in six tableaux op.21 (1915 - rev. 1920-21):










Violin Concerto no.1 in D op.19 (1916-17): ***

(*** with the London SO/André Previn)


----------



## SanAntone

*Sergei Rachmaninoff | The Symphonies | Concertgebouworkest / Vladimir Ashkenazy*


----------



## Philidor

Travelling in space and time.

*Gérard Grisey: Les Espaces acoustiques*

Gérard Caussée, viola

Ensemble Court-Circuit
Pierre-André Valade

Frankfurter Museumsorchester
Sylvain Cambreling










Noted as a must for relistening. With headphones at night.


----------



## SanAntone

*Edward Elgar | The Dream of Gerontius | Janet Baker / John Barbirolli / Hallé*


----------



## Philidor

Final work of a wonderful evening.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphonie No. 2 D major op. 43*

Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä


----------



## senza sordino

Corelli Violin Sonatas 1-12, all of 'em.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording of *Arnold Dances* with *Bryden Thomson* and the *London Philharmonic*:


----------



## SONNET CLV

ansfelden said:


> Elmer Bernstein, Guitar Concerto
> 
> Thorsten Drücker, WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln, Rasmus Baumann
> 
> new discovery via stream, i like it immediately


I first encountered this concerto some 20 years ago via the Parkening/E.Bernstein release on Angel Records - 7243 5 56859 2 6









You may want to give this one a spin. The work here is conducted by the composer who dedicated it to Parkening, one of the two "Christophers" in the dedication. (The other is orchestrator Christopher Palmer.)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto*

Midori with Abbado and the Berlin Phil. This is a unique interpretation, soft-edged, with a contemplative middle movement contrasting a warm violin with a cold orchestral sound.


----------



## SanAntone

*Henry Purcell | Dido and Aeneas | Janet Baker / English Chamber Orchestra / Andrew Lewis*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing this entire recording of *Arnold Dances* with *Bryden Thomson* and the *London Philharmonic*:


I think that this CD contains my favoured set of the dances (even a little better than the composer's own on Lyrita) - a cracking CD!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Walton
String Quartet in A minor
Gabrieli String Quartet*










Outstanding!


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> I think that this CD contains my favoured set of the dances (even a little better than the composer's own on Lyrita) - a cracking CD!


I'm a big fan of Thomson's conducting. I wish he had done an Arnold cycle. Another one of those conductors that were gone too soon.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: _Das wohltemperierte Klavier_
András Schiff (1984-1985)

This is the earlier Decca recording Schiff made, not the 2011 ECM recording with which I'm more familiar. This one is good too. I'm not trying to do a side-by-side comparison of the two or anything. I think Schiff's _Goldberg Variations_ changed significantly between his Decca recording and his ECM recording; the differences between the _Well-Tempered Clavier_ recordings are subtler. Anyway this is much closer to my vision of Bach than the Glenn Gould recordings I was listening to last week. (At least if I confine myself to the piano.)

I'm getting excited for the release of Trevor Pinnock's harpsichord recording of Book II for Deutsche Grammophon on Friday!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Walton
Violin Concerto
Kyung Wha Chung, violin
LSO
Previn*










For this listener, this Chung/Previn performance is still the one to best. Scintillating.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grisey, Les Espaces Acoustiques
*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Goodall shoots for a sense of profundity in this symphony. It's slow but doesn't really feel slow.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Listening for this morning cued up:

Golijov, The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Kronos Quartet, David Krakauer








Elgar - Bach/Handel transcriptions, Cello Concerto, Falstaff
Boult/London Phil








Sibelius - Symphonies 1& 7
Blomstedt/San Francisco


----------



## SanAntone

*Rachmaninoff | Isle of the Dead | Mikhail Pletnev / Russian National Orchestra*


----------



## OCEANE

Till Fellner's Bach an unfamiliar to me. With this ECM studio recording, the sound is cool as always. French Suite 5 is clear and conscious, a bit flat to my taste. He has no complete recording of any Bach suites and I can't appreciate his interpretation as a whole.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Some back-to-back *Ifukube* orchestral works: *Salome* & *Japanese Suite* from this newly acquired set:










A 14 CD set that was an absolute nightmare in terms of metadata --- loads of editing. But, it was worth it, as, so far, the music is GLORIOUS! Thinking of breaking out the Japanese series on Naxos at some point. I haven't heard any of those recordings in ages.


----------



## SanAntone

*Gustav Mahler · Symphony No. 9 · Berliner Philharmoniker · Claudio Abbado*


----------



## OCEANE

Noted from BBC classical music, Marcel Proust's monumental novel In Search of Lost Time inspired this album and pianist Shani Diluka responded to the names of composers mentioned by Proust in his great novel. Piece by piece the music is beautifully played.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Arnold
Symphony No. 9, Op. 128
National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland
Penny*


----------



## OCEANE

Isabelle Faust & Alexander Melnikov are good partners in bringing out the inner feeling of the music.... Sonata No. 10 is wonderful.


----------



## Neo Romanza

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 165805
> 
> 
> Noted from BBC classical music, Marcel Proust's monumental novel In Search of Lost Time inspired this album and pianist Shani Diluka responded to the names of composers mentioned by Proust in his great novel. Piece by piece the music is beautifully played.


A nice disc all-around, but the Reynaldo Hahn _Piano Concerto_ would be my reason for giving a 5-star rating. Such an exquisite piece.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday

*Arnold
Phantasy, "Vita Abundans"
Maggini Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing: *Piazzolla Las Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas* (*Pascale Giguère/Les Violons du Roy/Jean-Marie Zeitouni*)


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 13 in B-flat minor, Op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Marius Rintzler, bass
Royal Concertgebuow Orchestra and Men's Chorus, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D.959-D.537

Christian Zacharias


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 13 in B-flat, Op. 113 "Babi Yar"
> Marius Rintzler, bass
> Royal Concertgebuow Orchestra and Men's Chorus, Bernard Haitink


A stunning piece! Have you heard the newer Muti/CSO recording? It's outstanding. Haitink still has one of the best Shostakovich symphony cycles around.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Weinberg
Rhapsody No. 3 on Moldavian Themes for violin and piano, Op. 47
Linus Roth, José Gallardo*

From this set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Weinberg
The Banners of Peace, Op. 143
USSR RSO
Fedoseyev*










This particular performance is much more impassioned compared to the Naxos recording (with Vladimir Lande). The fidelity may not be as good, but there's something particularly alluring about these Soviet recordings. A rawness that can't quite be duplicated.


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> A stunning piece! Have you heard the newer Muti/CSO recording? It's outstanding. Haitink still has one of the best Shostakovich symphony cycles around.


Yep, I have it and listen to it often, as well as the Haitink. And, I agree: a lot of Haitink's Shostakovich still stands up as among the finest.


----------



## Rogerx

Art of the Mandolin

Avi Avital (mandolin)

Beethoven: Adagio for mandolin and fortepiano in E flat major, WoO 43b
Ben-Haim: Sonata a Tre for Mandolin, Guitar, Harpsichord
Bruce, D: Death Is a Friend of Ours
Henze, H: Carillon, Recitatif, Masque
Scarlatti, D: Sonata in D minor, K89
Sollima: Prelude for Mandolin Solo
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Mandolins, Strings and Continuo in G, R.532


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: String Quartet No. 12 in D-flat major, Op. 133
Fitzwilliam String Quartet


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

This afternoon

Verdi, Un Ballo in Maschera
Solti, Nilsson/Bergonzi/MacNeil/Simionato/Stalhman


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Nielsen
Violin Sonata No. 2, 35
Jon Gjesme, Jens Elvekjær*


----------



## tortkis

Ravel: Sonata for violin & cello - Chantal Juillet (violin), Truls Mørk (cello)


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds

Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2022

Great performance.


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 10 Piano Music II (Folke Gräsbeck, Peter Lönnqvist, BIS, 5 CD's)

CD 4: Another blend of some piano transcriptions and mainly original compositions. The latter include Six Bagatelles Op. 97 (1920), Eight Little Pieces Op. 99 (1922), Five Romantic Compositions Op. 101 (1923-24), and Five Characteristic Impressions, Op. 103 (1923-24), all worthwhile, especially the Eight Little Pieces. As with previous CD's in this box, I find the transcriptions (even though done by the composer) superfluous, with the original orchestral versions far more interesting.


----------



## Philidor

Continuing with great violin music.

*Heinrich Franz Ignaz Biber: Sonata VII "The Scourging at the Pilar"*
_(from: The Rosary Sonatas; 2nd of "The Five Sorrowful Mysteries")_

Andrew Manze, violin 
Richard Egarr, organ

Gunnar Letzbor, violin
Ars Antiqua Austria


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Marcus Ullmann (Evangelist), Klaus Mertens (baritone), Anna Korondi (soprano), Anke Vondung (alto), Werner Güra (tenor), H. Christoph Begemann (bass-baritone)

KlangVerwaltung Orchestra, Chorgemeinschaft Neubeuern, Enoch zu Guttenberg


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Sergei Lyapunov Selections*










Sergei Mikhailovich Lyapunov (1859-1924) was a Russian composer, pianist, and conductor.

https://interlude.hk/sergei-lyapunov/

Tracks 1-8 are piano selections and track 9 is for piano and full orchestra that my son shared with me from his music collection.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A bit of a mixed bax, this twofer. The prize of the set is no doubt Karajan's wonderful 1965 _La Mer_. The majority of the Ravel is from the Boston Symphony Orchestra under Seiji Ozawa, beautifully played and recorded, but a little unexciting.


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 
Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Paavo Berglund / 1995 (Finlandia)

Purposeful movement with grit. Love it! This is certainly no background music for highflyers who claim they love a slow life. :lol:


----------



## Art Rock

Richard Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (Frankfurter Opern- und Museumsorchester, Sebastian Weigle, Susan Bullock, Lance Ryan, Terje Stensfold et al, Oehms, 14 CD's)

CD's 7-10: Siegfried. Aiming to do the Ring (as usual) in Wagner style - one opera a day.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> A bit of a mixed bax, this twofer........beautifully played and recorded, but a little unexciting.


And they left off Tintagel!


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Mahler* - Symphony No. 6

One last S-A performance before I don the hair shirt and limit myself to A-S for the remainder of the week!

This M6 from Solti and the Chicago is an absolute smoker. I've had the recording for years, but for some reason it never hit me - now it has hit me between the eyes!

After many years of listening, I'm falling in love with Solti's non-opera!


----------



## Rogerx

CD 10

Beethoven Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Pollini · Wiener Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

_Visions fugitives_ - twenty pieces for piano op.22 (1915-17):










_Five Poems_ for voice and piano op.27 [Texts: Anna Akhmatova] (1917):










Piano Sonata no.3: _Iz Starykh Tetradei_ [_From Old Notebooks_] in A-minor op.28 (orig. 1907- rev. 1917):
Piano Sonata no.4: _Iz Starykh Tetradei_ [_From Old Notebooks_] in C-minor op.29 (1917, but containing some music from 1908):










Symphony no.1 in D op.25 (1916-17):
_Overture on Hebrew Themes_ for clarinet, string quartet and piano op.34 (1919): ***

*** with Keith Puddy (cl.), The Grabrielli String Quartet and Vladimir Ashkenazy (pf.)










_Five Songs Without Words_ for voice and piano op.35 (1920):








***

(*** same recording but with different artwork)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HenryPenfold said:


> And they left off Tintagel!


Ravel's Tintagel? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HenryPenfold said:


> *Mahler* - Symphony No. 6
> 
> One last S-A performance before I don the hair shirt and limit myself to A-S for the remainder of the week!
> 
> This M6 from Solti and the Chicago is an absolute smoker. I've had the recording for years, but for some reason it never hit me - now it has hit me between the eyes!
> 
> After many years of listening, I'm falling in love with Solti's non-opera!


I used to have Solti's Mahler 5, 6 and 7 on LP, but for some reason never took to them. Even before I started collecting CDs, I had alternative versions of 5 & 6 and never bought any of his Mahler on CD, not even the 8th.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> Ravel's Tintagel? Or am I missing something?


'bit of a mixed bax'?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> I used to have Solti's Mahler 5, 6 and 7 on LP, but for some reason never took to them. Even before I started collecting CDs, I had alternative versions of 5 & 6 and never bought any of his Mahler on CD, not even the 8th.


I had 2, 3, 6 & 7 in the 1990s and then found the complete set on CD at an unmissable price. Always liked 7 but never realised how good his 6 is. I related to Solti mainly as an opera conductor, and didn't listen carefully enough to his late romantic orchestral work.


----------



## Kiki

Leonard Bernstein: Divertimento, Facsimile 
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra / Leonard Bernstein / 1981 Live (DG)

Delightful and entertaining!


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven - Complete Symphonies & Overtures*

_Anna-Kristina Kaappola (soprano), Marianne Beate Kielland (mezzo), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Thomas E. Bauer (baritone)
Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel
_
Again keeping it simple today. Working my way through the excellent Beethoven Symphonies and Overtures cycle by Anima Eterna Brugge with Jos van Immerseel.


----------



## SanAntone

*Biber | The Rosary Sonatas | Andrew Manze / Richard Egarr*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quintets

Doric String Quartet, Timothy Ridout (viola)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HenryPenfold said:


> 'bit of a mixed bax'?


I meant performance-wise. The Karajan _La mer_ is superb, but the Ozawa selections are just ok.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HenryPenfold said:


> I had 2, 3, 6 & 7 in the 1990s and then found the complete set on CD at an unmissable price. Always liked 7 but never realised how good his 6 is. I related to Solti mainly as an opera conductor, and didn't listen carefully enough to his late romantic orchestral work.


I always liked 7 too, though it's not one of my favourite Mahlers. In fact 7 & 8 are my least favourite Mahler symphonies.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 5 - The Shostakovich Quartet.*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> I meant performance-wise. The Karajan _La mer_ is superb, but the Ozawa selections are just ok.


Perhaps a mixed bag, rather than a mixed bax 

I agree about La Mer and I really like that Bolero, too


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HenryPenfold said:


> Perhaps a mixed bag, rather than a mixed bax
> 
> I agree about La Mer and I really like that Bolero, too


:lol::lol::lol: Ah! I see it now!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Ah! I see it now!


I was beginning to regret my childish and unnecessary observation! :lol:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## SanAntone

*John Dowland | Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares | Jordi Savall*


----------



## Malx

*Tippett, The Rose Lake - BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox.*

A late work that I believe is rather special.


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr: Violin Concertos WoO9 and WoO 10

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Christian Frohlich


----------



## Bourdon

*Claude le Jeune*

Paul van Nevel once said that this recording is one of his most beautiful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part four scattered throughout the rest of the afternoon.

n.b. unable to scale the image of the Vox recording up to match the others.

_Five Poems_ for voice and piano op.36 [Texts: Konstantin Bal'mont] (1921):










Piano Concerto no.3 in C op.26 (1916-17 and 1921, but including music sketched in 1913):
Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.16 (1923, after the original 1912-13 score was lost):










Piano Sonata no.5 in C op.38 (1923):










_Five Songs Without Words_ for voice and piano op.35, arr. as _Five Melodies_ for violin and piano op.35bis (orig. 1920 - arr. 1925):










Symphony no.2 in D-minor op.40 (1924-25):


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)

Composers

Anglebert, Jean-Henri d' (1629-91)
Balbastre, Claude (1724-99)
Couperin, François (1668-1733)
Duphly, Jacques (1715-89)
Lully, Jean-Baptiste (1632-87)
Rameau, Jean Philippe (1683-1764)
Royer, Pancrace (1705-55)
Visée, Robert de (1650-1732)


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus Gallus*

Moralia (1-28) Singer Pur


----------



## Rogerx

CD 1
VIVALDI Cello Concertos

Academy of St Martin in the Fields/Iona Brown/Heinrich Schiff (cello)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ifukube
Japanese Rhapsody
Triptyque Aborigène
Ballata Sinfonica
Japan Philharmonic
Junichi Hirokami*

From this magnificent set -


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák*: Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 4
Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlavék

As with all of Dvořák's symphonies not numbered 8 or 9, I find the Second woefully underrated. In particular, I think it has one of most beautiful opening phrases in all Dvořák, and find it comforting for some reason. It is true that this symphony sprawls a bit, but I don't mind, because so many moments are highly inspired and truly lovely; for me, the symphony is a bit like a long train ride through a beautiful countryside in sunny weather. I'm simply content to go along for the ride.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius

Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43/Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52
London Symphony Orchestra
ANTHONY COLLINS


----------



## Bourdon

*Berio*

And for now Berio's "witch's cauldron"  Sinfonia

Ekphrasis


----------



## SanAntone

*Gavin Bryars | Nothing Like the Sun | Gavin Bryars Ensemble*










8 Shakespeare sonnets
soprano, tenor, speaking voice, bass clarinet/ clarinet; electric/ acoustic guitar; percussion (vibes, cimbalom, untuned percussion), piano, 2 violas, cello, double bass
Duration 61'


----------



## Malx

*Berlioz, Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Mariss Jansons.*

Not A SF I play often, but like so much of what Jansons does it reaches a very high standard if not quite achieving the apogee (imo of course).


----------



## pmsummer

CŒUR
_French Courtly Songs from the Late 16th Century_
*Various Composers*
Le Poéme Harmonique
Vincent Dumstre - Renaissance guitar, theorbe, arrangement, direction
_
Alpha_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 
Philharmonia Orchestra / Vladimir Ashkenazy / 1980 (Decca)

Here's a recording that in my opinion has got the mystery, pensiveness and yearning nearly 100% right.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Delius
Paris, The Song of a Great City
Royal Liverpool PO
Mackerras*

From this set -


----------



## Knorf

Maybe I should revisit those Ashkenazy recordings. I had a couple of them on CD, but at the time found them dreadfully under-characterized and boring, and long ago sold them.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> Maybe I should revisit those Ashkenazy recordings. I had a couple of them on CD, but at the time found them dreadfully under-characterized and boring, and long ago sold them.


FWIW, I never found Ashkenazy's Sibelius terribly distinctive either. I revisited his 5th many months ago and was longing for more expressiveness and musical character. I quickly followed this Ashkenazy 5th with Barbirolli's 5th and all was well again.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Sticking with the D's...

NP:

*Dvořák
Piano Trio No. 4 In E Minor, Op. 90, B 166, "Dumky"
Jean-Guihen Queyras, Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov*


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven: Overtures ---Daniel Harding


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9* in D minor, Op. 125
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1957, stereo)
Aase Nordmo Løvberg, Christa Ludwig, Waldemar Kmentt, Hans Hotter

This might be the only recording of Beethoven's 9th that I have in which the Scherzo is longer than the Adagio! In any case I'm enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Philidor

Next cold experience.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica ("Symphony No. 7")*

London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn










Compared to Boult's mono recording, it sounds a little harmonized to me, with softened edges ... otherwise I like Previn's RVW recordings very much.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Philidor said:


> Next cold experience.
> 
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica ("Symphony No. 7")*
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra
> André Previn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to Boult's mono recording, it sounds a little harmonized to me, with softened edges ... otherwise I like Previn's RVW recordings very much.


The newest remastering has done wonders for the RVW Previn cycle. You may want to look into getting it:


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, Suite Italienne for Cello and Piano + Prokofiev, Cello Sonata Op 119 both played by Truls Mork (cello) & Lars Vogt (piano).*


----------



## Philidor

Neo Romanza said:


> The newest remastering has done wonders for the RVW Previn cycle. You may want to look into getting it:


Thank you for pointing out this! And yes, my streaming provider is offering this box ... will take a look!


----------



## Knorf

Red Terror said:


>


This album is incredible!


----------



## Red Terror

Knorf said:


> This album is incredible!


Sure is. Zimmermann is oft forgotten but his work is amongst the best in the 20th century.


----------



## Merl

Brahms 3rd quartet via the ABQ's live recording. A powerful reading.


----------



## Philidor

Now again Nielsen #5.

*Carl Nielsen: Symphony No. 5 op. 50*

Frankfurt Radio Symphony
Paavo Järvi


----------



## Merl

More Brahms quartets. This is a fine set. If you like the Belceas in Beethoven then you'll enjoy this one too.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Arnold
Guitar Concerto, Op. 88
Craig Ogden, guitar
Northern Sinfonia
Hickox*










Followed by another favorite guitar concerto:

*Villa-Lobos
Guitar Concerto
Julian Bream, guitar
LSO
Previn*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Vasks

*Kusser - Overture #3 from "Ouvertures de theatre" (Zajicek/K.617)
J.S. Bach - Sonata #6 for Violin & Harpsichord (Podger/Channel)
Fasch - Chamber Concerto for Oboe, 2 Violins and Basso continuo (Westermann/MDG)
Pisendel - Sinfonia in B-flat (Guttler/Capriccio)*


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
Hallé, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

I've previously described this performance as "the thinking person's" Shostakovich Fifth. Salient aspects behind this comment include the very finely judged tempos and tempo relationships (which adhere more strictly to what Shostakovich actually notated than most), great patience with long buildups, and a generally more ruminative, even pensive approach to the whole symphony. This in general leans decisively in the tragic direction. But don't think that this performance doesn't have impact; the punches come late compared to many recordings, but they pack a wallop. In the end, this is a more richly emotional experience for me than is the case with many much more frantically urgent or even histrionic performances, such as Bernstein/NYPO, which I grew up with and imprinted on, but am now more than a little disenchanted with.

In any case, I recently was part of a performance of this I found disatisfying (on contrabassoon). The orchestra played fine, but the conductor was far too impatient and rushed through much of it. He's a conductor in his 70s, by the way; impatience is not just a fault of the young. This recording is a nice antidote to getting that experience out of my head.


----------



## Philidor

Merl said:


> Brahms 3rd quartet via the ABQ's live recording. A powerful reading.





Merl said:


> More Brahms quartets. This is a fine set. If you like the Belceas in Beethoven then you'll enjoy this one too.


Merl, both recordings are among my favorites for op. 67 ... great stuff.

I continued with Sibelius under Mäkelä's baton.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 D major op. 43*

Oslo Philharmonic
Klaus Mäkelä










Not too bad. - We can discuss about tempi and flow, but the sound is excellent ...


----------



## SanAntone

*Johannes Brahms | Symphony No. 2 / Alto Rhapsody | John Eliot Gardiner / Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique / Nathalie Stutzmann*


----------



## Monsalvat

More Beethoven symphonies:








Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55, "Eroica"
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1955)









Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68, "Pastoral"
Herbert von Karajan: Philharmonia Orchestra (1953)

Despite being recorded just two years apart for EMI with the same orchestral forces, these two mono recordings are so different. Klemperer's recording is characteristically full of gravitas, though not as weighty as his reputation might have led me to expect. The Pastoral was not Karajan's strong suite among the Beethoven symphonies (and I confess it's never been my strong suit, either, though not through any fault of Beethoven's); here, he is fleet-footed in comparison to Klemperer. The sound is not _quite_ as good as Klemperer got two years later, but it is still very listenable. Sidney Sutcliffe's distinctive oboe is a bit less present in the '53 Pastoral for some reason. Always a joy to hear the Philharmonia Orchestra, particularly with related repertoire but such different conducting.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fjustus-es-domine
I listened to my own "remix" of a 3 part motet by Orlando di Lasso, with instruments all over the place  Inspired by Webern. Peace!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ukranian music that's a bit similar to Shostakovich.


----------



## marlow

Mozart

Piano concerto 20 Gilda / Abaddo

Piano concerto 17 Bilson / Gardiner


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 4
> Philharmonia Orchestra / Vladimir Ashkenazy / 1980 (Decca)
> 
> Here's a recording that in my opinion has got the mystery, pensiveness and yearning nearly 100% right.


This set of CDs has been in my collection for over 30 years and I wouldn't want to be without it. I've been lucky to have attended concerts given by Vlad and the Philharmonia and rank them higher than all the other Sibelius concerts I've attended.


----------



## jim prideaux

possibly my favourite recording of Brahms' 2nd.....

Ticciati and the SCO.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Dmitri Shostakovich String Quartets no. 3 and 4 , two pieces for string octet

Borodin Quartet (accompanied by the State Prokofiev Quartet)


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 01] Anton Webern - [2000] Passacaglia • 5 Movements op.5 • 6 Pieces (Boulez)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Violin Concerto No. 1*

Midori on violin. I don't know this piece well enough to know if the interpretation good or bad.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Igor Stravinsky- The Rite of Spring - the Philadelphia Orchestra conducted by Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Metamorphosen
*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Listening for the morning

Dvorak - Piano Quintets 
Panocha Quartet, Jan Panenka








A Well Tempered Conversation
Libeer, piano








Nielsen: Clarinet concerto
Englund: Clarinet concerto
Crusell: Introduction et air suedois varie
Jukka-Pekka Saraste/Finnish Radio Symphony, Kullervo Kojo


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Just arrived today…

Szell conducts Mahler 4th. The Cleveland Orchestra w/Judith Raskin. CBS Great Performances reissue 1981, originally 1965


----------



## OCEANE

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra & Manfred Honeck has made several good recordings with RR...such Bruckner 4.
This is a very dramatic Brahms 4 and the recording captures every single details.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Elgar
Cello Concerto in E Minor, Op. 85
Jacqueline du Pré, cello

Sea Pictures, Op. 37
Dame Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano

London Symphony Orchestra
Barbirolli*

From this newly acquired set -










I have to say this is the best remastering I've heard yet. On the back of the box set, it reads: Remastered in 192kHz/24-Bit from original tapes by Art & Son Studio, 2020. I'm glad I didn't spring for the large Barbirolli set (as tempted as that was) and decided to buy these more composer-oriented sets since these are generally the kind of box sets I gravitate towards. The performances require no commentary as they are both reference recordings or, at least, for me they are.


----------



## OCEANE

HenryPenfold said:


> This set of CDs has been in my collection for over 30 years and I wouldn't want to be without it. I've been lucky to have attended concerts given by Vlad and the Philharmonia and rank them higher than all the other Sibelius concerts I've attended.











To echo, I have this boxset for years and listen to them occasionally. I seldom pick Askenaszy's conducting but listen to his SIBELIUS and Rachmaninoff PCs mainly.


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Haydn - Symphonies No. 97 And No. 98. Philharmonia Hungarica. London Treasury Series 1976


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ives
Holidays Symphony
Philadelphia Orchestra, Temple University Concert Choir
Ormandy*










Outstanding! I'm not a huge Ormandy fan, but I do believe that Ives was a composer conducted incredibly well.


----------



## OCEANE

John Field created nocturnes and set the musical structure. His piano concertos are worthy attention as well.
*CHANDOS recordings has a lot of music treasures*


----------



## SanAntone

*J.S. Bach | Das Wohltemperierte Clavier, Book II | András Schiff*


----------



## Rogerx

Kuhnau: Complete Sacred Works, Vol. 1

Heidi Maria Taubert (soprano), Isabel Meyer-Kalis (soprano), Friedemann Klos (bass), Tobias Hunger (tenor), David Erler

Camerata Lipsiensis, Opella Musica, Gregor Meyer


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Walton
As You Like It Suite
London Philharmonic
Carl Davis*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Dmitri Shostakovich

Symphony No. 7 in C major "Leningrad", op. 60

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## OCEANE

Koroliov's Bach is well consistent as wonderful as his French suites


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Cello Sonatas

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Francesco Piemontesi (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Walton
Sinfonia Concertante (original 1926 version)
Eric Parkin, piano
London Philharmonic
Jan Latham-Koenig*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Strauss - Alpine Symphony
Shipway/Sao Paulo Symphony


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Walton
In Honour of the City of London
The Bach Choir
The Philharmonia
Willcocks*










Such a joyous romp!


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37

Olga Borodina (mezzo-soprano), Vladimir Mostowoy (tenor)

St Petersburg Chamber Choir, Nikolai Korniev


----------



## Philidor

Continuing with great violin music.

*Heinrich Franz Ignaz Biber: Sonata VIII "The Crowning with Thorns"*
_(from: The Rosary Sonatas; 3rd of "The Five Sorrowful Mysteries")_

Andrew Manze, violin 
Richard Egarr, organ

Gunnar Letzbor, violin
Ars Antiqua Austria


----------



## Gothos

------------


----------



## 13hm13

Igor Markevitch - The Deutsche Grammophon Legacy - Box Set

CD 15
RICHARD WAGNER (1813-1883)
Lohengrin: Preludes to Acts I & III
Tannhäuser: Overture
Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux

Tannhäuser: Venusberg Music (Bacchanale)
Siegfried Idyll
Die Walküre: Walkürenritt
Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Art Rock

Louis Spohr: Symphonies No. 8 and No. 10 (Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Howard Shelley, Hyperion)

Concluding re-listening to the Spohr symphonies. The 8th and 10th are in line with most of the others, consistent good quality, pleasant listening, but not outstanding - and there's nothing wrong with that. The 4th and 5th remain my favourites. On to the violin concertos next.


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Thaïs

Renée Fleming (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel.

Recording history.


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> *Dmitri Shostakovich*: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
> Hallé, Stanisław Skrowaczewski
> 
> I've previously described this performance as "the thinking person's" Shostakovich Fifth. Salient aspects behind this comment include the very finely judged tempos and tempo relationships (which adhere more strictly to what Shostakovich actually notated than most), great patience with long buildups, and a generally more ruminative, even pensive approach to the whole symphony. This in general leans decisively in the tragic direction. But don't think that this performance doesn't have impact; the punches come late compared to many recordings, but they pack a wallop. In the end, this is a more richly emotional experience for me than is the case with many much more frantically urgent or even histrionic performances, such as Bernstein/NYPO, which I grew up with and imprinted on, but am now more than a little disenchanted with.
> 
> In any case, I recently was part of a performance of this I found disatisfying (on contrabassoon). The orchestra played fine, but the conductor was far too impatient and rushed through much of it. He's a conductor in his 70s, by the way; impatience is not just a fault of the young. This recording is a nice antidote to getting that experience out of my head.


Great post Knorf - this disc is probably the one Shostakovich Symphony disc I'd grab in an emergency. You have better articulated what's great about it than I ever could, somehow beautifully controlled and understated doesn't tell it all. Having said that if all brass and bluster is how you like your Shostakovich look elsewhere.


----------



## Merl

More Brahms and it's another fine one as you probably know.


----------



## Malx

*Elgar, Cello Concerto & Sea Pictures - Jacquline du Pre, Janet Baker, LSO, Sir John Barbirolli.*

I've listened to this classic disc off my shelves (1997 remaster) but at the same time comparing it to the new 2020 remastering via Qobuz in HiRes stream. My conclusion is that the new remastering sounds a little smoother but for me the edge has been taken off the performances or maybe I'm just imprinted with the recording I know so well - in a way I'm happy as I'm not at this point tempted by the new box.


----------



## Kiki

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 6*


Great performance.

One other thing I find interesting is that this recording, recorded in 1959, played S-A.

While the critical edition with its claim of S-A was published only in 1963, 3 years later.

Unless it was EMI who (again) switched the order, but the booklet said the conductor placed the scherzo second. Interesting.

On the other hand, Mitropoulos' earlier 1955 recording (The one I have is on Memories Reverence) did play A-S.

Unless all the dates are wrong, something that record companies are known to be casual with.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Great post Knorf - this disc is probably the one Shostakovich Symphony disc I'd grab in an emergency. You have better articulated what's great about it than I ever could, somehow beautifully controlled and understated doesn't tell it all. Having said that if all brass and bluster is how you like your Shostakovich look elsewhere.


I'd add my support to this - a standout CD for me and Knorf summed it up perfectly.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> Great performance.
> 
> One other thing I find interesting is that this recording, recorded in 1959, played S-A.
> 
> While the critical edition with its claim of S-A was published only in 1963, 3 years later.
> 
> Unless it was EMI who (again) switched the order, but the booklet said the conductor placed the scherzo second. Interesting.
> 
> On the other hand, Mitropoulos' earlier 1955 recording (The one I have is on Memories Reverence) did play A-S.
> 
> Unless all the dates are wrong, something that record companies are known to be casual with.


Yes, it's not quite as straight forward as some would have it.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Netherlands Philharminic Orchestra Amsterdam, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## HenryPenfold

Mahler 6 - BPO, Kirill Petrenko

Hi-Res Download (it might only be available as a download?) I bought it a while back and I've only played it once previously. I think it should be available quite cheaply from 7-Digital.

Sticking to A-S recordings for the rest of the week.

This is a very good performance all-round and the recording is demonstration bracket.

I enjoyed the scherzo followed by the finale more than I expected.


----------



## Bourdon

*Jacobus Handl-Gallus*

Moralia (29-47)

Moralia Harmoniae Morales (1-19)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This wonderful two disc set brings together most of Dutoit's Ravel recordings from the 1980s, though we only get the second suite from _Daphnis et Chloé_. Still, it's a superb set in gorgeous 1980s digital sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part five for late morning and early afternoon.

_Le pas d'acier_ [_The Steel Step_] - ballet in two scenes op.41 (1925-26):










Symphony no.3 in C-minor op.44 (1928):










_Divertimento_ for orchestra op.43, includes arr. of music composed for the earlier ballet _Trapèze_ WoO (1924 and 1928-29):
_The Prodigal Son_ - ballet in three scenes op.46 (1928-29):










String Quartet no.1 in B-minor op.50 (1930):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Shostakovich: Piano Concertos

Evgeni Bozhanov (piano), Hannes Läubin (trumpet)

Radoslaw Szulc
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K453
Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C minor for piano, trumpet & strings, Op. 35


----------



## Malx

A couple of recordings featuring Abbado.

*Mozart, Violin Concerto No 4 - Giuliano Carmignola, Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado.*

*Mahler, Symphony No 7 - Chicago SO, Claudio Abbado.*


----------



## OCEANE

With Art Rock's introduction, I listened to No. 4 Symphony of Spohr whose works are unknown to me at. 
My first impression on his No. 4 symphony .....the music is very bright and expressive..., everything is straightforward...


----------



## OCEANE

Bourdon said:


> *Jacobus Handl-Gallus*
> 
> Moralia (29-47)
> 
> Moralia Harmoniae Morales (1-19)


thanks for sharing this precious ancient sacred music.


----------



## OCEANE

HenryPenfold said:


> Mahler 6 - BPO, Kirill Petrenko
> 
> Hi-Res Download (it might only be available as a download?) I bought it a while back and I've only played it once previously. I think it should be available quite cheaply from 7-Digital.
> 
> Sticking to A-S recordings for the rest of the week.
> 
> This is a very good performance all-round and the recording is demonstration bracket.
> 
> I enjoyed the scherzo followed by the finale more than I expected.


irrespective A-S or S-A, which overall performance of Mahler 6 do you prefer more? Solti & CSO or BPO, Kirill Petrenko


----------



## Itullian




----------



## OCEANE

Kiki said:


> Great performance.
> 
> One other thing I find interesting is that this recording, recorded in 1959, played S-A.
> 
> While the critical edition with its claim of S-A was published only in 1963, 3 years later.
> 
> Unless it was EMI who (again) switched the order, but the booklet said the conductor placed the scherzo second. Interesting.
> 
> On the other hand, Mitropoulos' earlier 1955 recording (The one I have is on Memories Reverence) did play A-S.
> 
> Unless all the dates are wrong, something that record companies are known to be casual with.


I have several experiences that EMI wrongly printed the booklet that didn't the track sequence of the album.


----------



## Art Rock

Richard Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (Frankfurter Opern- und Museumsorchester, Sebastian Weigle, Susan Bullock, Lance Ryan, Terje Stensfold et al, Oehms, 14 CD's)

CD's 11-14: Götterdämmerung. Managed to do the Ring (as usual) in Wagner style - one opera a day.

All in all, this is a pretty good Ring. Although not mentioned on the box, these are live recordings, but any audience intrusion and stage sounds are not disturbing. I like the playing and the singing throughout the four operas.


----------



## Bourdon

OCEANE said:


> thanks for sharing this precious ancient sacred music.


The music is really beautiful and in its direct approach it poses no obstacle for the listener. They are short gems but not everything is permeated with an eternal wisdom, although one can differ on that, see example.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 21

HAYDN Symphonies Nos. 91 & 92 "Oxford";
Sinfonia concertante for Violin, Cello, Oboe, Bassoon and Orchestra Hob I:105
Wiener Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau*

Quality time with Skip Sempé

La Pantomime


----------



## OCEANE

Bourdon said:


> The music is really beautiful and in its direct approach it poses no obstacle for the listener. They are short gems but not everything is permeated with an eternal wisdom, although one can differ on that, see example.


Interesting lyrics with true wisdom!


----------



## Vasks

*Daniel Mason - Chanticleer Festival Overture (Hegyi/New World)
Charles Griffes - Two Sketches Based on Indian Themes (Kohon Qrt/VoxBox)
Charles Ives - Tone Roads No. 1 (Bernstein/DG)*

plus the composer himself singing and piano playing his work "They Are There" 
(3 different recording takes; the 1st one abandoned) from this album:


----------



## HenryPenfold

OCEANE said:


> irrespective A-S or S-A, which overall performance of Mahler 6 do you prefer more? Solti & CSO or BPO, Kirill Petrenko


Solti, but I'm on a bit of a Solti hi at the moment!


----------



## OCEANE

Carlos Kleiber and Bayerisches Staatsorchester live performance is a legendary recording but I prefer more the version of Bruno Walter & Columbia Symphony Orchestra 1958.


----------



## Bourdon

OCEANE said:


> Interesting lyrics with true wisdom!


For the hungry for wisdom this perennial pearl










Sometimes it is better not to read these moralizing thoughts.


----------



## Monsalvat

More of the *Well-Tempered Clavier*

































I'm staying away from András Schiff's newer ECM recording for now, for the simple reason that I'm pretty familiar with it already. For Bach's keyboard works, I usually prefer the harpsichord, but I'm trying out the sound of the piano and I do admit it can also work convincingly. This is a work I have revered for some time; it is far from merely a collection of pedagogical pieces, and yet it is also far from being an academic curiosity. This encyclopedia of Baroque keyboard music runs the gamut of styles, emotions, and possibilities. Gould is Gould; not my thing but I will at least hear him every once in a while. Schiff's Decca recording is of course similar in approach to the newer ECM recording, and this is something I react naturally to. Schiff is not pedantic, fortunately, and he brings a liveliness into these pieces. Try his B flat minor fugue from Book II and compare to Gould, for example: a world of difference. Fischer deserves a mention in any conversation about the Well-Tempered Clavier on piano, for being the first to record the whole thing for HMV between 1933 and 1936. I find the sound tolerable. I need to listen to him some more before I can comment on the performances.

The surprise for me is Richter, whose recording I only picked up rather recently. Book I was recorded in 1970, and Book II in 1972-1973, for RCA, on a Bösendorfer instrument. The engineering is different between these books, and it is a bit strange that Book I sounds so different from Book II. The dark, rich sound of the Bösendorfer is beautiful, and it suits Richter's introspective approach. He brings this hypnotic total concentration to Bach. At first I thought it was just being very slow (and hence trying to impart some shallow "profundity" to the performances) but I was wrong. The B minor Prelude and Fugue from Book I are a great example of this. The timing for both is about 15:20; compare with Gould's 6:48 (!!!), Fischer's 9:12, and Schiff's 11:25 or thereabouts. Even Helmut Walcha took it at 10:00 for Archiv and 9:24 for EMI. But once you have accepted the choice of tempo, the rest feels inevitable. Richter is just so _persuasive_ with some of these works. Richter's sheer concentration is like holding a staring contest with Bach. Even though Richter's recording of Books I and II is some fifty-seven minutes slower than Gould's (!!), the _tension_ is at least as high in the slower recording. I'm actually a bit spellbound, I think; it's hard to walk away after hearing some of these performances. Listening again to the E flat minor/D sharp minor prelude and fugue from Book I (and in particular the fugue), I can only marvel that having decided to take such a slow tempo, Richter has the conviction and charisma to make it a truly dramatic performance. Richter brings out the subject clearly, with its stretti, inversion, and augmentation, but again is never pedantic about it. And what a contrast this is with the Book I E minor fugue, the only fugue in the collection in two parts, featuring a nearly perfectly symmetry between the first half and second half (and between the two voices in double counterpoint).

I need not comment on the work itself in any depth, since I think it is not controversial to label it one of the pinnacles of Western art music.


----------



## Rogerx

CPE Bach: Cello Concertos

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello)

Arcangelo, Jonathan Cohen


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes, it's not quite as straight forward as some would have it.


I totally agree with you. It is not straight forward.

Charles Adler's Mahler #3,6,10 CD booklet claimed that there was some evidence that Mahler experimented with S-A during the _last_ performance that he conducted in 1907, although A-S was printed in the programme, and I haven't seen anything that states what order was actually played in that concert.

The same CD booklet also stated de la Grange's account in his Mahler biography that said, two weeks after the last performance that Mahler conducted in 1907, he revised the score that had been in Mengleberg's procession, and when he returned it to Mengelberg, the order remained A-S; but Mengelberg wrote on the front page saying that, "according to Mahler" the order should be S-A. This predates Alma's telegram by 12 years.

Credible? I don't know. Even so, neither would be decisive enough to overrule the commonly accepted fact that the last instruction that Mahler gave his publisher was A-S, presumably in 1906 after the _first_ performance.

Not straight forward at all.

I take whatever a conductor wants to give me. I don't re-programme the tracks to my preferred order because I believe a conductor will do it differently for different order. The only exception is the Barbirolli EMI release with which the commonly accepted fact is that he did it in A-S but EMI changed the order to S-A.


----------



## Kiki

OCEANE said:


> I have several experiences that EMI wrongly printed the booklet that didn't the track sequence of the album.


In EMI's 88-CD box set of complete Karajan orchestral recordings, there is even a disc that has the wrong works printed in the booklet. :lol:

To be fair, this kind of errors are rare. On the other hand, wrong dates are a lot more common. Big labels are not necessarily more professional. They are just as casual.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> I totally agree with you. It is not straight forward.
> 
> Charles Adler's Mahler #3,6,10 CD booklet claimed that there was some evidence that Mahler experimented with S-A during the _last_ performance that he conducted in 1907, although A-S was printed in the programme, and I haven't seen anything that states what order was actually played in that concert.
> 
> The same CD booklet also stated de la Grange's account in his Mahler biography that said, two weeks after the last performance that Mahler conducted in 1907, he revised the score that had been in Mengleberg's procession, and when he returned it to Mengelberg, the order remained A-S; but Mengelberg wrote on the front page saying that, "according to Mahler" the order should be S-A. This predates Alma's telegram by 12 years.
> 
> Credible? I don't know. Even so, neither would be decisive enough to overrule the commonly accepted fact that the last instruction that Mahler gave his publisher was A-S, presumably in 1906 after the _first_ performance.
> 
> Not straight forward at all.
> 
> I take whatever a conductor wants to give me. I don't re-programme the tracks to my preferred order because I believe a conductor will do it differently for different order. The only exception is the Barbirolli EMI release with which the commonly accepted fact is that he did it in A-S but EMI changed the order to S-A.


Very interesting. Who knows, maybe further information will be uncovered in the future?

I stopped the practice of reordering recordings to my preference for the same reasons that you give.

I will say however, as it stands, it is clear that Mahler wanted his symphony to be A-S. I don't think that can be seriously disputed.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Yoshimatsu
Piano Concerto, Op. 67 "Memo Flora"
Kyoko Tabe, piano
Manchester Camerata
Sachio Fujioka*


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> Very interesting. Who knows, maybe further information will be uncovered in the future?
> 
> I stopped the practice of reordering recordings to my preference for the same reasons that you give.
> 
> I will say however, as it stands, it is clear that Mahler wanted his symphony to be A-S. I don't think that can be seriously disputed.


Absolutely. As far as we know, the order that Mahler wanted published is A-S, because that's the last thing he told his publisher about the order, therefore any performance playing A-S is not disputable.

It's just that, things are seldom black and white in life, as there are other accounts suggesting that even the man himself was having doubts about the order after 1906. My belief is that he still preferred A-S, but perhaps he was never 100% certain. Or, perhaps he wasn't worrying too much about people arguing about it more than 100 years after his death. Perhaps he was thinking, do whatever you want, given that he also took liberty with Bruckner and Schumann. Perhaps.


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> Very interesting. Who knows, maybe further information will be uncovered in the future?
> 
> I stopped the practice of reordering recordings to my preference for the same reasons that you give.
> 
> I will say however, as it stands, it is clear that Mahler wanted his symphony to be A-S. I don't think that can be seriously disputed.


I think Mahler had it right the first-time, but I'm not going to debate with anyone about the order. I personally prefer _Scherzo_ then _Andante_ and, thankfully, there many fabulous recordings that have this particular order.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Violin Concerto
*


----------



## Malx

*Dvorak, String Quartet No 13 - Pavel Haas Quartet.*

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 7 - The Shostakovich Quartet.*

Would it be out of order to state a preference for the PH recording of the 13th quartet over their 12th - I just think they nail this one, maybe because there are a lot more fine 'Americans' out there, who knows.

I love the Shosty 7th quartet - concise, great momentum, fabulous.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Art Rock

Leo Sowerby: Organ concerto, Medieval Poem, Pageant, Festival Musick (Fairfield Orchestra, John Welsh, David Craighead, David Mulbury, Rita Lilly, Naxos)

My last Sowerby CD to play again. The Classic Concerto (for organ and strings) from 1945 is one of the better organ concertos I've heard. Medieval Poem (1926) is another very worthwhile concertante work for organ and orchestra, ending with a beautiful vocalise by soprano Rita Lilly. Pagenat (1931) is a substantial work for organ solo. Festival Musick (1953) is another concertante work. It's a good piece, but I found the others more interesting.


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3, Chaconne & Four Ballades

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)


----------



## Knorf

*Joël-François Durand*: _La terre et le feu_, _Athanor_*
Gareth Hulse, oboe
London Sinfonietta
*BBC Symphony
Pierre-André Valade, conductor

Here we have a wonderful pair of works from a terrific composer who deserves far more recognition.

_Le terre et le feu_ is an exquisite, delicate, yet intense oboe concerto, composed in 1999. Among other notable qualities, it is very beautifully orchestrated, and features some of the most expressively effective use of quarter tones I've ever heard.

_Athanor_, 2001, is a brutally gorgeous work. It is something of a passacaglia, but one where the primary ostinato melody begins stretched out and pulverized into non-recognizability. As the music progresses slowly and almost agonizably over its 19-minute duration, the repetitions gradually pull the melody together, and the final statement-where the melody is finally heard clearly in its entirety-is remarkable for its power.

Highly recommended!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Christ lag in Todes Banden

A very moving performance and one of my favorite cantatas.


----------



## Malx

More Shostakovich quartets.

*Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 1 & 8 - Borodin Quartet.*


----------



## Itullian

96 "Miracle", 97, 98


----------



## Philidor

Some fresh stuff.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica ("Symphony No. 7")*

Norma Burrowes, soprano
London Philharmonic Choir
London Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## SanAntone

*J.S. Bach | Art of Fugue | Grigory Sokolov*


----------



## Bourdon

*Walton & Stravinsky*


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 10 Piano Music II (Folke Gräsbeck, Peter Lönnqvist, BIS, 5 CD's)

CD 5: The main interest here is the Five Esquisses Op. 114 (1929), eleven minutes of interesting music. For the rest, this is a rather disappointing mixed bag of short pieces, declamations, preliminary versions, and piano transcriptions. Sibelius is high on my list of favourite composers, but some of these BIS boxes do contain lots of material even people who love him really could do without. Anyway, another box to tick, on to number eleven one of the coming days.


----------



## Philidor

Another contribution for the cold seasons.

*Sofia Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee (1993)*
for chamber ensemble and chamber choir

Leonid Stasov, speaker
Netherlands Chamber Choir
Schönberg Ensemble#Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part six for the rest of today.

_Sur le Borysthène_ [_On the Dnieper_] - ballet in two scenes op.51 (1930-31):










Piano Concerto no.4 in B-flat for left-hand op.53 (1931):
Piano Concerto no.5 in G op.55 (1931-32):










_Symphonic Song_ for orchestra op.57 (1933):
_Andante_ from Piano Sonata no.4 in C-minor op.29, arr. for orchestra op.29bis (orig. 1917 - arr. 1934):










_Gadkiy Utenok_ [_The Ugly Duckling_] for voice and piano op.18, arr. for mezzo-soprano and orchestra - English translation by Ronald Corp
[Text: Nina Meshcherskaya, after Hans Christian Andersen] (orig. 1914 - arr. 1932):










_Lieutenant Kijé_ - orchestral suite op.60, arr. from the music for the film (orig. 1933 - arr. 1934):


----------



## haziz

* Dvořák: Czech Suite, Op. 39*
_
Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 20-28 August 2004
Recording Venue: Ostrava, Czech Republic

* Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'*

_ Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2005
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic

* Smetana: Festive Symphony in E major, Op. 6*

_ Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2007
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## haziz

Earlier this morning:

* Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19*

_ Alfred Brendel (piano)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink_
Recorded: 1977-04-07
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London
*
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37*

_ Alfred Brendel (piano)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink_
Recorded: 1975-11-12
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## Philidor

Next chapter Sibelius.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 C major op. 52*

Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä










I liked Nos. 2 and 3 from Lahti very much.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Die Französischen Suiten

Bob van Asperen


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Joël-François Durand*: _La terre et le feu_, _Athanor_*
> Gareth Hulse, oboe
> London Sinfonietta
> *BBC Symphony
> Pierre-André Valade, conductor
> 
> Here we have a wonderful pair of works from a terrific composer who deserves far more recognition.
> 
> _Le terre et le feu_ is an exquisite, delicate, yet intense oboe concerto, composed in 1999. Among other notable qualities, it is very beautifully orchestrated, and features some of the most expressively effective use of quarter tones I've ever heard.
> 
> _Athanor_, 2001, is a brutally gorgeous work. It is something of a passacaglia, but one where the primary ostinato melody begins stretched out and pulverized into non-recognizability. As the music progresses slowly and almost agonizably over its 19-minute duration, the repetitions gradually pull the melody together, and the final statement-where the melody is finally heard clearly in its entirety-is remarkable for its power.
> 
> Highly recommended!


Really enjoyed that. You could have warned us how loud the second piece begins after the calm ending of La Terre et Le feu!! I jumped out of my skin! Perhaps I had the volume up too high!

La Terre is impressively subtle in the use of texture and colour and ovoids the obvious lean and 'earnest' aspects of the oboe.

I thought Athanor was awesome. I can't remember a note of it, which is a great excuse to listen to it again later this week!


----------



## OCEANE

definitely a classic performance


----------



## OCEANE

After Concerto 3 & 4, listened to 5 as well....credits to Haitink as well.


----------



## 4chamberedklavier

The oboe quartets of late 18th century Czech composer Georg Druschetzky / Jiří Družecký


----------



## Philidor

Some british stuff.

*Ernest John Moeran: Cello Concerto*

Raphael Wallfisch, Cello
Bournemouth Sinfonietta
Norman del Mar


----------



## 13hm13

Albert Roussel - Concertos - David Stern


----------



## jim prideaux

Solti and the CSO......

DSCH Sym. No. 10.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Today's Playlist: Bernstein/Big Americana Box*


----------



## Philidor

Now this week's string quartet.

*Valentin Silvestrov: String Quartet No. 1*

Rosamunde Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Pathetique Sonata, No. 8*

Well played with a sense of gravitas, though a little fussy over small details.


----------



## 13hm13

Telemann: Matthäus-Passion /Kurt Redel


----------



## ansfelden

starting my Mahler relistening project with the LSO / "Gaz" Gergiev box.

Symphony no.1 "Der Titan". Immortal melodies.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Symphony of Psalms*

I know there is a commercial recording of this, but the BBC Legends was a cheap download, and it sounds great.


----------



## SanAntone

*Gustav Mahler | Kindertotenlieder / Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen | Janet Baker / John Barbirolli*


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Otto Klemperer: New Philharmonia Orchestra (1967)

This is a recording I haven't heard before, despite considering myself a bit of a Klemperer fan. I have a few other Mahler Ninths I need to listen to also. After this, I will be listening to more Bach tonight; probably some harpsichord recordings of the _Well-Tempered Clavier_.


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 6
Japan Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra / Akeo Watanabe / 1981 (Denon)

Like a river...


----------



## Malx

SixFootScowl said:


>


The first Beethoven Symphony set I bought - still play it regularly, nothing flash just plenty Beethoven.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

*J.S. Bach | Goldberg Variations | Zhu Xiao-Mei* (1999)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Takemitsu
Autumn
Kakujo Nakamura, biwa
Katsuya Yokoyama, shakuhachi
Tokyo Metropolitan SO
Ryusuke Numajiri*

From this outstanding set -










I know some people like a little more forward momentum in what they listen to, but, for me, Takemitsu is a master of painting aural pictures. One of my favorite composers, too.


----------



## Itullian

Opus 18, 4 -6


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Rienzi, der letzte der Tribunen


----------



## SanAntone

*J.S. Bach | Six Suites for Viola Solo | Kim Kashkashian*










This recording of the cello suites transcribed for viola played by Kim Kashkashian is a very good recording of these works. In another thread I said that a timbre I like is the viola. Also, Bach is one of my favorite composers - so this recording is perfect for me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Khachaturian
Three Concert Arias
Hasmik Hatsagortsian (soprano)
Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra
Loris Tjeknavorian*


----------



## KevinJS

Orlando Di Lasso - Bußpsalmen (Vol 1 & 2)

Tölzer Knabenchor


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this fabulous recording of *Arnold Overtures* conducted by the man himself:


----------



## KevinJS

Carl Orff - Carmina Burana (chamber version)


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 8 - Chailly/Concertgebouw


----------



## Knorf

*Vagn Holmboe*: Chamber Symphony No. 3, Op. 103a "Frieze"
Lapland Chamber Orchestra, John Storgårds

This music has grown on me rather well.


----------



## Bkeske

Someone recommended this trio to me. Really nice.

Listened to Vol. I last evening, Vol. II tonight


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Elgar
Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 63
Hallé
Barbirolli*


----------



## Rogerx

Dragonetti: Works For Double Bass

Fioravanti Ubaldo

Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto

Dragonetti: Double Bass Concerto in G major, D290
Dragonetti: Duo in B flat Major for cello and double-bass
Dragonetti: Quartet No.4 in E minor D350
Dragonetti: Quintet in G Major


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Vagn Holmboe*: Chamber Symphony No. 3, Op. 103a "Frieze"
> Lapland Chamber Orchestra, John Storgårds
> 
> This music has grown on me rather well.


I love Nielsen and Langgaard, but Holmboe is a tougher nut to crack for me. I own a lot of his music (this recording you're listening to, all of the BIS recordings including the symphony set, the Dacapo SQ set, etc.), but I suppose I'm still hanging onto to these recordings as I'm hoping to have one of those lightbulb moments. Aside from this recording, what are your general impressions of Holmboe's music?


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> I love Nielsen and Langgaard, but Holmboe is a tougher nut to crack for me. I own a lot of his music (this recording you're listening to, all of the BIS recordings including the symphony set, the Dacapo SQ set, etc.), but I suppose I'm still hanging onto to these recordings as I'm hoping to have one of those lightbulb moments. Aside from this recording, what are your general impressions of Holmboe's music?


It's still pretty new to me. I know these Chamber Symphonies, and the string quartets from the listening thread (Nos. 4 & 15), but not the symphonies or concertos. As such, I'm not sure I'm in a place to generalize. I like these Chamber Symphonies. They don't quite fit any particular "ism," other than being clearly post tonal. The style seems distinctive, at least for these pieces. I enjoy their compact expressiveness and drama. Also I find the rhythmic character engaging.


----------



## Bkeske

Not familiar with Novák. Delightful actually.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> It's still pretty new to me. I know these Chamber Symphonies, and the string quartets from the listening thread (Nos. 4 & 15), but not the symphonies or concertos. As such, I'm not sure I'm in a place to generalize. I like these Chamber Symphonies. They don't quite fit any particular "ism," other than being clearly post tonal. The style seems distinctive, at least for these pieces. I enjoy their compact expressiveness and drama. Also I find the rhythmic character engaging.


I thought I'd ask you since I'm rather ambivalent to his music and I've listened to it off/on for the last 13 years. When I feel the urge to try again, I'll give this _Chamber Symphonies_ disc a listen. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Rogerx

Duo Sessions: Julia Fischer & Daniel Müller-Schott

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Schuman
New England Triptych
Saint Louis SO
Slatkin*


----------



## Rogerx

Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## Philidor

Continuing with great violin music.

*Heinrich Franz Ignaz Biber: Sonata IX "The Carrying of the Cross"*
_(from: The Rosary Sonatas; 4th of "The Five Sorrowful Mysteries")_

Andrew Manze, violin 
Richard Egarr, organ

Gunnar Letzbor, violin
Ars Antiqua Austria















[/QUOTE]

Compared to Manze's softened version (which I love very much anyway), Letzbor is on the rough side. Stunning.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ludwig van Beethoven

Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, op. 37*
Andante favori in F major, WoO 57*

Robert Schumann

Symphony No. 2 in C major, op. 61
Hermann und Dorothea, Overture in B minor, op. 136

Sviatoslav Richter, piano*
Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 
London Symphony Orchestra / Pierre Monteux / 1959 (Decca)

It's like a modern day F1 car, heavy, efficient, powerful, and most amazingly that unbelievable grip at corners where you think impossible.


----------



## Art Rock

Mischa Spoliansky: Film Music (BBC Concert Orchestra, Rumon Gamba, Chandos)

Mischa Spoliansky (1898 - 1985) was a Russian-born composer who worked in Germany, before he was forced to emigrate to London in 1933. He stayed in Britain for the rest of his life, re-inventing himself as a composer of film scores. This CD gives a good collection from nine of the movies he scored - another fine CD in this series by Rumon Gamba.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Trios

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello)

Mozart: Divertimento (Piano Trio) in B flat, K254
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 1 in G major, K496
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K502
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 4 in E major K542
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 5 in C major, K548
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 6 in G major K564


----------



## ansfelden

Bavarian RSO programme

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphonie Nr. 6 F-Dur - "Pastorale" (Mariss Jansons)

Leoš Janáček: "Taras Bulba" (Rafael Kubelik)

Louis Spohr: Nonett F-Dur, op. 31 (Solisten des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks)

Milij Balakirew: "Islamey" (Esa-Pekka Salonen)


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Boulanger - Psalms; Vieille Priere bouddhique
Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
Gardiner/London Symphony/Monteverdi Choir








Kalinnikov - Symphonies 1& 2
Kuchar/Natl Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine








Still - Symphony 1
Ellington - River Suite
Jarvi/Detriot








Moeran - Sinfonietta; Symphony in G minor; Overture for a Masque
Boult/London Symphony, New Philharmonia








Schoenberg - String Quartet 3
Juilliard SQ


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Classic performances from 1958, which sound pretty good in this transfer, considering they are now sixty odd years old!


----------



## Malx

SanAntone said:


> *J.S. Bach | Goldberg Variations | Zhu Xiao-Mei* (1999)


A recording I have a lot of time for - nice choice.

*Edit.* - my mistake, it is her second recording on the Accentus label I know but i'm sure this one is one worthy of a listen.


----------



## Art Rock

Louis Spohr: Violin Concertos No. 2 and No. 5 (Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christian Fröhlich, Ulf Hoelscher, CPO)

After the symphonies, it is now time for Spohr's violin concertos. This is wonderful music, not ranking with the very best, but a joy to listen to, especially the fifth.


----------



## Malx

*Adès, Living Toys - London Sinfonietta, Markus Stenz.*

*Adès, Arcadiana - Endellion Quartet.*

I hadn't listened to these pieces for quite some time, interesting to hear them again.


----------



## Rogerx

Falla & Lorca: Encuentro

Estrella Morente (singer), Javier Perianes (piano)

Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: Siete Canciones populares españolas
Lorca: Canciónes (13) españolas antiguas


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Ravel's wonderful score for _Daphnis et Chloé_ conducted by the man who conducted it at its premiere with Diaghilev's Ballet Russe. Recorded in 1959, the sound is remarkably good.


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Symphony No 3 - New York Philharmonic, Bruno Walter.*

I also have the later Columbia SO recordings Walter made of these symphonies, which are also extremely good but there is a certain edge to these earlier performances - a bit more forward momentum when required yet equally delicate in the quieter passages.
The one drawback is the early fifties mono sound - after a few minutes of adjustment it doesn't bother me but I know many may find it a potential turn off.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - The Origin of Fire

Tommi Hakala (baritone: The Origin of Fire) & Tom Nyman (tenor: Rakastava)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra & YL Male Voice Choir, Osmo Vänskä

Sibelius: Har du mod? (Have you courage?), Op. 31 No. 2
Sibelius: Koskenlaskijan morsiamet (The Rapids-Rider's Brides), Op. 33
Sibelius: March of the Finnish Jaeger Battalion, Op. 91a
Sibelius: Rakastava, JS160b (text: Kanteletar)
Sibelius: Rakastava, Op. 14
Sibelius: Sandels, Op. 28
Sibelius: The Captive Queen, Op. 48
Sibelius: Tulen synty, Op. 32 (The Origin of Fire)


----------



## Bourdon

*Handl-Gallus*

The completion of the Harmoniae Morales


----------



## Malx

*MacMillian, Cantos Sagrados (Sacred Songs) - Christopher Bowers-Broadbent (organ), Polyphony Stephen Layton (director).*

A disc I picked up for MacMillans 'Seven Last Words From The Cross' - I can't recall hearing these songs previously.


----------



## Art Rock

I have that one. When the Catalyst label started, I bought most of their releases, because they focused on contemporary composers, and because of their name (Catalysts was my PhD subject an my main line of work).


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Till Eulenspiegel & Romance For Cello & Orchestra

Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## OCEANE

Fauré & Pierné: Piano Trios


----------



## Rogerx

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 165971
> 
> 
> Fauré & Pierné: Piano Trios


I love Pierne, specialy the Pierne: Chamber Music two set played by: 
Soloists from Luxemberg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No 3 - New York Philharmonic, Bruno Walter.*
> 
> I also have the later Columbia SO recordings Walter made of these symphonies, which are also extremely good but there is a certain edge to these earlier performances - a bit more forward momentum when required yet equally delicate in the quieter passages.
> The one drawback is the early fifties mono sound - after a few minutes of adjustment it doesn't bother me but I know many may find it a potential turn off.


I agree with you Malx, but I really struggle with the sound quality.


----------



## Bourdon

*Scarlatti*

CD 25

Sonatas KK392-409


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 11 Choral Music (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

CD 1: The CD starts with almost 38 minutes of excerpts from Kullervo (3d and 5th movement), transcribed for singers and piano - more effective than I expected. The other main features are Rakastava (1893), the beautiful Six Songs Op. 18 (1893-1901), and Sandels Op. 28, of course combined with the usual shorter pieces. A good start for this box.


----------



## 4chamberedklavier

The chamber music of Gustav Holst


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero

Paolo Carlini (bassoon), Damiana Pinti (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Strumentale 'Città di Prato', Marzio Conti

Malipiero: 5 Favole per Voce e Piccola Orchestra
Malipiero: Gabrieliana
Malipiero: Madrigali - Interpretazioni Sinfoniche
Malipiero: Serenata per Fagotto e 10 strumenti
Malipiero: Sette Canzonette Veneziane


----------



## SanAntone

*Gustav Mahler | Mahler, Vol. 2 | Leonard Bernstein / Wiener Philharmoniker*










_Kindertotenlieder_ - *Thomas Hampson*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Andriessen, Die Stijl*

I'm listening on YouTube. This is minimalism that doesn't let you go into a trance.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
Rudá, "Dio d'amore"
Slovak RSO
Duarte*










This Villa-Lobos Duarte series on Marco Polo was remarkable in that the performances maintained a high standard and the audio quality is excellent. I'm seriously surprised that Naxos hasn't reissued this series. There were four volumes in all.

Aside from the album pictured above:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Der fliegende Holländer


----------



## Rogerx

Pygmalion, Stéphane Degout and Raphaël Pichon: Schubert, Schumann, Weber

Program

Franz Schubert (1797 - 1828)
Lacrimosa son'io D.131b - choir
Lazarus D.689 - Act 2, Recitative & Aria 'Wo bin ich... O könnt ich'
Alfonso und Estrella D.732 - Act 1, Chorus 'Zur jagd'
Alfonso und Estrella D. 732 - Act 2, Recitative & Air 'O sing mir vater... Der jäger'

Robert Schumann (1810 - 1856)
Wiegenlied 4 Duets Op. 78 - Women's choir and harp

Franz Schubert / Franz Liszt (1811 - 1886)
Der Doppelgänger D.957 (arr. Franz Liszt S 375/5 • R 651/5)

Franz Schubert
Symphony No. 8 D.759, 'Unfinished' - I. Allegro moderato

Carl Maria von Weber (1786 - 1826)
Oberon J.306 - Act 2, Air 'O wie wogt es so schon auf der Flut'

Franz Schubert
Symphony No. 8 D.759, 'Unfinished' - II. Andante con moto

Robert Schumann
6 Romanzen für Frauenstimmen Vol.I op.69 no. 5 - Meerfey

Carl Maria von Weber
Euryanthe - Act 2 - Recitative & Air 'Wo berg ich mich.... So weih ich mich '

Franz Schubert
Alfonso und Estrella D.732 - Act III - Introduction

Franz Schubert / Johannes Brahms (1833 - 1897)
Gruppe aus dem Tartarus D.583 (arr. Johannes Brahms)

Franz Schubert
Ellens dritter Gesang III D. 839 op. 52, no. 6
Lazarus D.689 - Act 2, Recitative & Aria 'Wo bin ich... O könnt ich'

Robert Schumann
Szenen aus Goethes Faust - Part III. FaustsVerklärung - Air 'Hier ist die Aussicht frei'

Franz Schubert
Psalm 23 D.706 - 'Gott ist mein Hirt'


----------



## Art Rock

Lewis Spratlan: A Summer's Day, Saxophone Concerto, Apollo and Daphne Variations (Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose, Eliot Gattegno, BMOP)

Lewis Spratlan (1940) is an American music academic and composer. This is the only CD I have of his work. A Summer's Day starts rather chaotic, with very pronounced brass outbursts, but settles to a soundscape that is appealing in its mixture of instruments and styles (including a folk ballad-like intermezzo). The saxophone concerto (the main reason why I got this disc) is an interesting, at times almost neo-romantic piece, using both soprano and tenor saxophone.It has a strong 40s private investigator movies vibe to it in the slower second movement. The Apollo and Daphne variations has another brass-rich start, which is slightly tiring, but after a few minutes a calmer mood prevails, and a piano starts playing like in a hotel lobby to conclude the main theme and let the ten variations begin. Although advertised in big letters on the cover, I found this piece the least rewarding on the CD (but still OK). The sax concerto is a real find though.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler*: Symphony No. 5
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Frank Shipway

This is a staggeringly good Mahler 5! And in fabulous sound, too. Highly recommended!

Small quibble worth mentioning: the Adagietto is very slow, too slow for my taste.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Andriessen, Die Stijl*
> 
> I'm listening on YouTube. This is minimalism that doesn't let you go into a trance.


I took a new girlfriend to a performance of this work in London over 30 years ago. Our relationship ended a week later - I can't help thinking the two things were related.


----------



## Philidor

I enjoyed Sibelius.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 C major op. 52*

Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä


----------



## atsizat




----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Till Eulenspiegel, Burlesque, Don Juan*

This is only a $10 download from Supraphon. They sure cram a lot into one download.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Mahler 6 *- Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding

I bought this in August 2015 as a Hi-Res download from eClassical. I've listened to it 2/3 times a year ever since.

This lunchtime I listened to it again (twice) as part of my A-S immersion.

I've always enjoyed this performance and it is a very good recording, even though in places I think there's some crude spotlighting of the percussion.

It's a live recording and it can seem a tad hurried in places. The finale, whilst starting off well, does not quite maintain what is throughout, a very good performance (the review snippet on Qobuz also picked up on this). The highlight is the andante, which has some very engaging woodwind playing (and the brass support the woodwind sections really sympathetically).

It's a very good performance in most regards, but wouldn't get in my top-ten (or maybe even 20!)

The cover is screen shot of Daniel Harding's ECG taken during the performance around the time of the second hammer blow. Some of the orchestra were also wired-up during the performance. Hardings ECG shows that he was performing at his physical peak during the performance and demonstrates that conducting a symphony is as gruelling as driving in Formula 1


----------



## eljr




----------



## KevinJS

Schumann - 4 symphonies


----------



## Chibi Ubu




----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss*

Tod und verklärung op.24


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

About to enter Venus' cave


----------



## Malx

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> About to enter Venus' cave


I recall buying Barenboim's Tannhauser, Meistersinger, Parsifal & Tristan und Isolde all in vgc from a short lived shop selling second hand CD's in my local town centre. If I remember correctly I paid roughly £5 a set, keeping in mind these were the original releases complete with full librettos and translations I still have them on the shelves.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part seven for this afternoon. Only two offerings this time due to the duration of one of Prokofiev's greatest works for the stage. The 2nd violin concerto is certainly no filler - just simply dwarfed by the length of _R & J_.

Violin Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.63 (1935): ***

(*** with the London SO/André Previn)










_Romeo and Juliet_ - ballet in op. 64 (1935-36):


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

HenryPenfold said:


> Manxfeeder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Andriessen, Die Stijl*
> 
> 
> 
> I took a new girlfriend to a performance of this work in London over 30 years ago. Our relationship ended a week later - I can't help thinking the two things were related.
Click to expand...

Perhaps Andriessen wasn't exactly her Stijl


----------



## pmsummer

BEING DUFAY
_Music based on vocal fragments by *Guillaume Dufay*_
*Ambrose Field* - composer, electronics
John Potter - tenor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> About to enter Venus' cave


I think perhaps you're reading too much into that picture


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
Sir John Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra (1969)

Just finished listening to this recording. Barbirolli really knows how to build up to the last few minutes of the symphony, making it feel like a journey has been accomplished.

Now, on to some more Mahler (this one in the Scherzo-Andante ordering):








Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Rafael Kubelík: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (1968)

Tempo of the first movement is really quite fast. Surprisingly, this recording is only ten minutes faster than Barbirolli's recording of the Sixth. The "march" tempo is a bit too fleet-footed for me, I think. I like the sound he gets out of the orchestra, though, and I need to listen to some of his other Mahler recordings.

I also feel like I should listen to Karajan's recordings of Mahler's Fifth and Sixth, and I'm sure I will in the next few weeks or months, but I'm aware of how controversial they are and the criticism I've read of his recording of the Sixth makes me a bit uneasy. As my avatar suggests, I'm often receptive to Karajan in a fairly broad repertoire, but it sounds like Mahler may have been his blind spot (excluding the Ninth). I do wish to listen with an open mind, others' opinions notwithstanding. I know others have different views about Karajan than I do and I don't want to open that Pandora's box here!


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphonies 1-5*
Jordi Savall, Le Concert des Nations

I highly recommend that Beethoven fans listen to this set. Its strengths include high energy recordings, clarity of instrument lines, and some outstanding timpani playing.


----------



## SanAntone

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky | Orchestral Works | Witold Rowicki / SWR Symphony Orchestra*










Symphony No. 5 in E Minor, Op. 64


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part eight for the rest of today.

_Peter and the Wolf_ - children's story for narrator(s) and orchestra op.67 [Text: Sergei Prokofiev] (1936):










_Three Children's Songs_ for voice and piano op.68 [Texts: Agniya Barto/Nina Sakonskaya/Sergei Mikhalkov, after Lev Kvitko] (1936):








***

(*** same recording but with different artwork)

_Three Romances_ for voice and piano op.73 [Texts: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1936):










Incidental music from the play _Hamlet_ for soprano, bass/baritone and small orchestra op.77 [Texts: Boris Pasternak, after William Shakespeare] (1937-38): ***

*** with Natalia Gerasimova (sop.) and Anatoly Safiulin (bass)










_Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution_ for speaker, large mixed choir, orchestra, military band, accordion band and percussion band op.74 [Texts: extracts of speeches/writings of Karl Marx/Vladimir Lenin/Joseph Stalin] (1936-37):
_Zdravitsa_ [_A Toast_ (previously known as _Hail to Stalin_)] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.85 [Text: extracts from 'folk' poems by anon. Soviet writers] (1939):


----------



## pmsummer

DANSE ROYALE
_French, Anglo-Norman, and Latin Songs and Dances from the 13th Century_
Ensemble Alcatraz

_Elektra Nonesuch_


----------



## Monsalvat

Malx said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No 3 - New York Philharmonic, Bruno Walter.*
> 
> I also have the later Columbia SO recordings Walter made of these symphonies, which are also extremely good but there is a certain edge to these earlier performances - a bit more forward momentum when required yet equally delicate in the quieter passages.
> The one drawback is the early fifties mono sound - after a few minutes of adjustment it doesn't bother me but I know many may find it a potential turn off.


I just listened to this, and WOW! Very dynamic, and much different than his Columbia stereo cycle, which I had heard before. I think the sound isn't bad for the early '50s. Probably the most exciting finale to Brahms' 3rd that I've ever heard.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Eva Reiter - Noch sind wir ein Wort...
Klangforum Wien


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> I think perhaps you're reading too much into that picture


Would you believe me if I said that I didn't even notice there was a woman in the cover?


----------



## senza sordino

A mixed bag this morning:

Dvořák String Quartet #12 'American'; Tchaikovsky String Quartet #1, Borodin String Quartet #2









Bartók Contrasts for Violin Clarinet and Piano, Khachaturian Trio for Clarinet Violin and Piano, Milhaud Suite for Violin Clarinet and Piano, Stravinsky L'Histoire du Soldat. A lovely disk









Stravinsky Apollo, Agon, and Orpheus


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Wiener Symphoniker - Josef Krips
Anna Reynolds & Jess Thomas
(live rec. june 24th 1972)


----------



## KevinJS

Pergolesi - Stabat Mater - Tölzer Knabenchor


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler - Das Klagende Lied - MTT/SFSO


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler Symphonies 5 & 1: Kubelik/Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 
Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra / Gennady Rozhdestvensky / 1974 (Melodiya)

Constant pulling and pushing. Subtlety? Into the bin. Here's to the maverick! Then there are those special Soviet woodwinds/brass, and an eager timpanist. A stormy, passionate and crazy 7th. Also very very strange. Love it.


----------



## KevinW

Shostakovich Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, by David Oistrakh, Maxim Shostakovich and New Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## SanAntone

*Georg Frideric Handel | Rodelinda | Simone Kermes / Marijana Mijanovic / Steve Davislim / Marie-Nicole Lemieux / Il Complesso Barocco / Alan Curtis*


----------



## 13hm13

TTBOMK: This recording of this PC has never been commercially released.

Emil von Sauer Piano Concerto No. 1


----------



## 13hm13

Piano Concerto No 1 in E minor
Emil von Sauer (1862-1942)
Stephen Hough (piano), City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Lawrence Foster (conductor)


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*
_
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Kurt Sanderling_


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*

_ Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä_
Recorded: 2021-05-26
Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler songs


----------



## Rogerx

Tartini - The Violin Concertos Volume 4

Giovanni Guglielmo (violin)

L'Arte dell'Arco


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ludwig van Beethoven

Violin Concerto in D major, op. 61*

Felix Mendelssohn

Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64**
Scherzo from A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61

Joseph Szigeti, violin*
Nathan Milstein, violin**
New York Philharmonic
Bruno Walter

Recording: New York City, Carnegie Hall, April 5, 1947; May 16, 1945*


----------



## Gothos

............


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
The Lark Ascending
Hilary Hahn, violin
LSO
Davis*










I know it's one of RVW's most popular and overplayed works. I know it's a work that has been recorded so many times, but you know what? I don't care. When music is this lyrical, sensuous and majestic, all of these things don't even matter. Stunning performance from Hahn with Sir Grunts-a-lot on the podium.


----------



## Rogerx

Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane & Le Festin de l'Araignée

BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## KevinJS

Pinnock - The English Concert


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven : Piano sonatas , disc 2

Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Philidor

Last one for lent.

*Heinrich Franz Ignaz Biber: Sonata IX "The Crucifixion and Death of Jesus"*
_(from: The Rosary Sonatas; last of "The Five Sorrowful Mysteries")_

Andrew Manze, violin 
Richard Egarr, organ

Gunnar Letzbor, violin
Ars Antiqua Austria


----------



## Art Rock

Louis Spohr: Violin Concertos No.4 and No. 11 (Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christian Fröhlich, Ulf Hoelscher, CPO)

The fourth is uncomplicated great music to start the day. The eleventh starts in a more solemn mood, but the violin quickly makes the sun come through.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Wagner - Tristan und Isolde excerpts
Knappertsbusch/Vienna, Nilsson
From the Kna opera box








Holst - The Perfect Fool
Groves/BBC Northern Symphony








Bach - Sonatas for viola de Gamba and cembalo
Savall & Koopman








Corigliano - Tournaments; Fantasia on an Ostinato; Elegy; Piano Concerto
Slatkin/St Louis, Barry Douglas








Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto 3
Horowitz/Barbirolli
This is a live recording. Subpar sound quality but the performance makes up for it. Horowitz at his insane and neurotic best


----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 1

Soloists from Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra

Pierné, G: Canzonetta, Op. 19
Pierné, G: Giration
Pierné, G: La Danseuse Espagnole
Pierné, G: Nuit Divine
Pierné, G: Pastorale for Wind Quintet
Pierné, G: Pastorale Variée, for wind
Pierné, G: Piano Quintet in E minor, Op. 41
Pierné, G: Pièce for Oboe and Piano
Pierné, G: Pièce for violin and piano
Pierné, G: Prélude de Concert Pour Basson et Piano
Pierné, G: Preludio e Fughetta for Wind
Pierné, G: Serenade, Op. 7
Pierné, G: Solo de concert for bassoon & piano, Op. 35
Pierné, G: Sonata Da Camera for flute, cello & piano, Op. 48
Pierné, G: Violin Sonata, Op. 36


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

On my way to work this morning I put on the Cello sonata(1983) by Valentin Silvestrov. Very nice piece with the exact time it takes to drive to work.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 'Resurrection' - Eva Randová (contralto), Gabriela Beňačková (soprano), Prague Philharmonic Choir, Czech PO, Václav Neumann.*

A recording I like enormously, I think of it as a slightly rustic, pastoral take on the symphony - no over the top histrionics just extremely well judged tempos and orchestral balance set off nicely with a good chorus and soloists.
If you don't know it give it a listen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part nine for late morning and early afternoon.

n.b. unable to scale the image of the Vox disc up.

_Alexander Nevsky_ - cantata for mezzo-soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.78, adapted from the music for the film [Text: Vladimir Lugovskoy/Sergei Prokofiev] (1939):










_Summer Day_ - orchestral suite op.65bis, based on seven pieces from _Music for Children_ for piano op.65 (orig. 1935 - arr. 1941):










String Quartet no.2 in F op.92 (1941):










Piano Sonata no.6 in A op.82 (1939-40):
Piano Sonata no.7 in B-flat op.83 (1939-42):
Piano Sonata no.8 in B-flat op.84 (1939-44):










Flute Sonata in D op.94, arr. as Violin Sonata no.2 in D op.94a (orig. 1943 - arr. 1944):


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr - Violin Concertos Nos. 6, 8 & 11

Simone Lamsma (violin)

Sinfonia Finlandia, Patrick Gallois


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky / 1965 Live (1965.02.23) (Melodiya)

Overwhelming power and urgency... Imagine holding one's breath for 20 minutes... and marveling at the special sonority of the Leningraders of yesteryears.


----------



## Bourdon

*Biber*

CD 1

Different packaging, same music


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: _Das wohltemperierte Klavier_, Book II
Trevor Pinnock (2021)

Just released today. Sounds great so far!! Like his recording of Book I from a couple of years ago, the sound is warm rather than bright which makes it easier to listen to. Marvellous!

Edited to add: just finished Book II and aside from the sound of the instrument/engineering, which is warm and almost laid-back, I just want to say that Pinnock really brings out the humanity in these pieces. This is not stodgy, academic Bach; these pieces really come to life. And some of the densest counterpoint in the G minor and B flat minor fugues sounds so _easy_ in this recording. Wholeheartedly recommended. I am now turning to Pinnock's 2019 recording of Book I. I don't get to listen to the whole Well-Tempered Clavier in one day frequently, but it's a treat when I do, especially with such a beautiful instrument and with such an artist at the helm.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'

Klangverwaltung Orchestra, Enoch zu Guttenberg


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52*
_
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä_
Recorded: 2021-02-12
Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


----------



## haziz

Art Rock said:


> Louis Spohr: Violin Concertos No.4 and No. 11 (Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christian Fröhlich, Ulf Hoelscher, CPO)
> 
> The fourth is uncomplicated great music to start the day. The eleventh starts in a more solemn mood, but the violin quickly makes the sun come through.


Spohr's Violin Concertos are great compositions that deserve greater play time and exposure. They deserve to emerge from their relative neglect.


----------



## Merl

A nice disc. There's a flawed piece here (with a scherzo that's too slow) but the rest is lovely.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Songs

Elisabeth Söderström (soprano), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

Das Lied von de Erde

It is a very long time ago that I listened to this recording,it's always good to hear Christa Ludwig.


----------



## Dorsetmike

see https://www.talkclassical.com/75295-game-four-categories-selection-4.html#post2256991


----------



## SanAntone

*Handel | Messiah | John Butt / Dunedin Consort*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard.
I have a sudden urge for Kullervo.


----------



## OCEANE

Mícéal O'Rourke, Matthias Bamert & London Mozart Players is one of few pianists who completely recorded Field's piano concertos and piano music. There is no issue of comparsion but focusing on the music itself which is very listenable.


----------



## Philidor

haziz said:


> * Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52*
> _
> Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
> Klaus Mäkelä_
> Recorded: 2021-02-12
> Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


Same here. Great recording imho.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Arnold
Viola Concerto, Op. 108
Rivka Golani, viola
London Musici
Mark Stephenson*

From this set -


----------



## OCEANE

Nigel North is such a skillful lutist and gives us wonderful lute music by Leopold Weiss.
The Heart Trembles with Pleasure: Music for Lute by Sylvius Leopold Weiss


----------



## Vasks

_Just Joaquin_

*Turina - La Procesion del Rocio, Op. 9 (Lopez-Cobos/Telarc)
Turina - Violin Sonata #2, Op. 82 (Thorsen/Hyperion)
Turina - Rapsodia sinfonica, Op. 66 (de Larrocha/Eloquence)
Turina - Orgia from "Danzas fantasticas, Op.22" (Gould/Verese Sarabande)*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2

Heinrich Schiff (cello), Gerhard Oppitz (piano)


----------



## sbmonty

Messiaen: Quartet For The End Of Time
Erich Gruenberg, Gervase De Peyer, William Pleeth, Michel Béroff


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Panufnik
Sinfonia Sacra
Conertgebouw
Panufnik*


----------



## Philidor

Here again some icy stuff.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica ("Symphony No. 7")*

Sheila Armstrong, soprano
London Philharmonic Choir
London Philharmonic Orchestra









Bernard Haitink


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, The Creatures of Prometheus*

Not to be confused with PDQ Bach's The Preachers of Crimetheus.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Josephslegende

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Strauss, R: Festmarsch
Strauss, R: Feuersnot 
Strauss, R: Liebesszene (from Feuersnot)


----------



## Philidor

Once upon a time, when the blood in the streets of Italy came out ...

*Luciano Berio: Coro (1974-76)*

Cologne Radio Chorus
Cologne Radio Orchestra
Herbert Schernus










Not so accessible for my ears (and the parts in between) as "Sinfonia" ... to be listened to again.


----------



## Malx

For a long time I kinda ignored the music of Mendelssohn - I then discovered his string quartets which led me back to listening to his orchestral music with a slightly different ear. I'm glad I didn't get rid of any discs I had - this one has become a current favourite.

*Mendelssohn, Overture 'The Hebrides' + Symphony No 4 'Italian' - Vienna PO, Christoph von Dohnányi.*


----------



## Philidor

Now back to the 16-stringer ...

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartet No. 11 (1972)*

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 11 Choral Music (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

CD 2: Lots of good stuff in the many short works as well, but of course attention focuses on the attractive Five Songs Op. 84, and the somewhat uneven The Origin of Fire Op. 32. Short, but of interest as one of his last compositions are the Two Songs Op. 108 (1924-25). And then there is the Finlandia Hymn from Op. 26 arranged for choir a capella as late as 1940. All in all, another impressive CD from this box.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Somewhat forgotten today, because of the conservative dirges he produced from the 1930s onwards, but these orchestral works from the 1920s offer a wonderful insight into an influence in Finland beyond Sibelius…


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nono, Il Canto Sospeso*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, German Requiem*


----------



## Malx

*Szymanowski, Stabat Mater - Florence Quivar (mezzo-soprano), John Connell (bass), Elzbieta Szmytka (soprano), City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle.*

Seems a reasonable time of year to give this one an outing.


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn by Bernstein (Sony/Columbia)
12-CD set (2009)
NP CD1:


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphony nr. 8
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra - Eliahu Inbal
(rec. 8, 9 march 2014)

SACD


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Mahler* - Das Lied Von Der Erde (1909)
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Janet Baker, Waldemar Kmentt, Rafael Kubelik. Recorded live 1970 - _circa 62 minutes_

I only acquired this CD last year (I think) and this is just my second listen. Janet Baker is gorgeous as always and Kmentt is also pretty good. The sound is excellent and belies its live provenance. The woodwinds are to die for, and the orchestra as a whole is clearly top-tier, imo.

Earlier, I listened to Ferrier/Walter/VPO 1952 on the Andrew Rose Pristine Remaster - fabulous of course, but rather different....

I'll stick with this recording for my next few listens of DLVDE.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

I've heard that Tennstedt was at his best live, so I'm excited to have stumbled on his BBC Legends recordings. This is a compelling interpretation, not rushed but with a sense of momentum. He called himself a Romantic conductor, and I can hear that here, though his personal thoughts don't call attention to himself.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Frederick Delius: Orchestral Works
David Lloyd-Jones & the English Northern Philharmonia*

The works on this disc include:
- The Florida Suite 
- Over the Hills and Far Away
- Idylle Printemps
- La Quadroön
- Scherzo 
- Final scene from 'Koanga'


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

Tennstedt and the London Phil from the BBC Legends series.


----------



## Bkeske

Going back to one of my Solti Edition box sets, this time volume #10.

Sides 5-8.

Strauss : Eine Alpensymphonie Op. 64 - Symphonie-Orchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Ravel : Boléro
Debussy : Prélude À L'Apès-Midi D'Un Faune & La Mer w/Chicago Symphony Orchestra

DECCA 16 LP box 1981


----------



## SanAntone

*Sergei Rachmaninoff | 5 Morceaux de fantasie, Op. 3 | Sergio Tiempo / Mischa Minsky*


----------



## OCEANE

Mozart by Leif Ove Andsnes and MCO.
We already have lot of recordings of Mozart Piano Concertos and could still give a listening to this fresh and passionate performance.
Through my audio setup, the sound recorded by SONY is so spacious, with precise soundstage and detailed touching of piano.


----------



## OCEANE

Mozart - 1786, a new release
I particularly listened to No. 23 which I found Leif Ove Andsnes played with a rather 'heavy' touching and every note was carefully calculated, seemingly he was conveying some ideas/feeling to the listeners. The sound of strings were beautifully captured to the level that some of my favourite legendary recordings could not re-produce. 
I am those who prefer (care) very much the sound quality so an album with good sound quality always makes me enjoy more and even accept some shortcomings in the performance.

p.s the additional track of Aria: "Ch'io mi scordi di te?" - "Non temer, amato bene", K. 505 by Christiane Karg is a little a gift.


----------



## Bkeske

Rozhdestvensky conducts Shostakovich - ' From Manuscripts Of Different Years'. Scherzo For Symphony Orchestra In F Sharp Minor, Op. 1 / Theme And Variations For Symphony Orchestra In B Flat Major, Op. 3 / Scherzo For Symphony Orchestra In E Flat Major, Op. 7 / 'All Alone', A Suite Of Music To A Film, Op. 26 / Six Romances To Lyrics Of Japanese Poets, Op. 21. Soloists Ensemble of the USSR Symphony Orchestra & The USSR Ministry Of Culture Orchestra. Мелодия 1983, USSR release


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Dmitri Shostakovich

Symphony No. 6 in B minor, op. 54
Symphony No. 9 in E flat major, op. 70

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## SanAntone

*Weinberg | String Quartets | Arcadia Quartet*










A new cycle in progress.


----------



## Bkeske

Evgeni Svetlanov conducts Borodin - In The Steppes Of Central Asia / Symphony No. 2 In B Minor, Op. 5 / Polovtsky March From "Prince Igor". U.S.S.R. Symphony Orchestra. Melodiya/Angel 1968


----------



## SanAntone

*Haydn | String Quartets, Op. 74 | Maxwell Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 and 18

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

The Sibelius Academy Quartet : Sibelius - String Quartets A Minor And B Flat Major. Finlandia Records 1985, European release


----------



## OCEANE

Richter's Bach Piano Sonatas BWV 963, 964, 966.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this new acquisition:


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2 & 5

Ariadne Daskalakis (violin), Roglit Ishay (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Wilhelm Kempff plays Beethoven: Piano Sonatas No.14 "Moonlight" & No.27 Op.90 (1970)

Filmed at the ORTF, Paris, France, 19 January 1970


----------



## Rogerx

*Barber: Symphony No. 2* & Adagio for Strings and Bristow: Symphony

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Nielsen - Symphonies 1 & 3
Oramo/Royal Stockholm Philharmonic








Wagner - Wesendonck Lieder; selections from Lohengrin, Parsifal & Die Walkure
Knappertsbusch/Vienna, Flagstad
From the Kna box








Rorem - Piano Concerto 2; Cello Concerto
Serebrier/Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Mulligan, piano; Yang, cello








Bach - Cello Suites 1-3
Vectomov








Chopin - Mazurkas
Harasiewicz
Disc 2


----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 2

Soloists from Luxemberg Philharmonic Orchestra

Pierné, G: Caprice for Piano and Cello, Op. 16
Pierné, G: Expansion for Cello and Piano, Op. 21
Pierné, G: Flute Sonata, Op. 36
Pierné, G: Impromptu-caprice, Op. 9
Pierné, G: Introduction et variations sur une ronde populaire, for saxophone quartet
Pierné, G: Piano Trio, Op. 45
Pierné, G: Sonate pour violoncelle et piano en Fa# mineur (en une partie) Op. 46 (1919), à André Hekking
Pierné, G: Trois Pièces en Trio
Pierné, G: Variations libres et Finale, Op. 51
Pierné, G: Violin Sonata, Op. 36
Pierné, G: Voyage au pays de tendre


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Te Deum - Anna Tomowa-Sintow (soprano), Agnes Baltsa (contralto), Peter Schreier (tenor), José van Dam (bass), Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan. *

I haven't listened to this for a good while and admitting I'm not an expert on Bruckners Te Deum I found some of the choral sections rather 'shouty' and in your face - if this is down to chorus or the recording I'm not sure but I don't think this is a recording I'll rush back to.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was one of the first CDs I owned, an early Japanese transfer, which sounds absolutely splendid for a 1962 recording. The performances are models of clarity and grace.


----------



## jim prideaux

Not sure how ( or indeed why) this has happened but have found myself listening to Brahms' Horn Trio almost repeatedly both last night and this morning. Something really quite immediate and remarkable about the work!

DG-Seifert, Droic and Eschenbach.

Have just found the Isabelle Faust Harmonia Mundi recording to stream....


----------



## HenryPenfold

BBC Radio 3 - Record Review

Mahler Symphony no. 9


----------



## Philidor

The day started well.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Matthäus-Passion BWV 244*

Gerlinde Sämann, soprano I - Marie Kuijken, soprano II
Petra Noskaiová, alto I - Patrizia Hardt, alto II
Christoph Genz, tenor I & evangelist - Bernhard Hunziker, tenor II
Jan Van der Crabben, bass I & Jesus - Marcus Niedermeyr, bass II

Emilie De Voght, soprano in ripieno, Ancilla I & II, Uxor Pilati
Olivier Berten, Petrus, Pilatus, Pontifex II
Nicolas Achten, Judas, Pontifex (Caiphas), Pontifex I

La Petite Bande

Sigiswald Kuijken, Violine I, Viola da Gamba, direction










Since 2018 I didn't listen to this great recording. One voice to a part (only the violins I/II in both orchestras have two players each), the sound is light. But not aggressive or with the "we do it in another way than all others"-appeal that you know from other HIP renditions. It is rather unpretentious, almost modest. I enjoyed it very much. One could reproach to Kuijken that he presents the music in a quite culinary way close to being hedonistic. His cantata recordings with one voice to a part have sometimes an earthier, rougher quality, which I don't perceive here. However, imho this recording is very convincing.


----------



## OCEANE

Paul O'Dette's complete series of Dowland in 1995 while i only listened to them in recent years and like them a lot.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> BBC Radio 3 - Record Review
> 
> Mahler Symphony no. 9


......Snap......


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The performances of _Ma mère l'oye_ is a bit dull and unatmospheric, so the main reason to listen to this disc is for Ravel's orchestrations of music by Debussy, Schumann and Chabrier. Again the performances aren't ideal, but it's always interesting to hear the master orchestrator Ravel at work.


----------



## Art Rock

Louis Spohr: Violin Concertos No.7, No.9 and No. 10 (Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christian Fröhlich, Ulf Hoelscher, CPO)

I think the coming days I will continue to select Spohr as my first CD of the day. This one brings three of his fine violin concertos together, nothing spectacular, but a satisfying listen throughout. Of the three, I have a slight preference for the seventh.


----------



## HenryPenfold

HenryPenfold said:


> BBC Radio 3 - Record Review
> 
> Mahler Symphony no. 9


A very interesting review. Gillian Moore, born Glasgow, Scotland 1959, music director (Southbank Centre London), writer and broadcaster chose Simon Rattle BPO, EMI/Warner Classics as her top recording.

I've been a fan of this particular recording for a number of years, so I concur!!!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn & CPE Bach: Cello Concertos

Steven Isserlis (cello/director)

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## Merl

Playing for the Kodaly (which is excellent).


----------



## Malx

*Alwyn, Piano Concerto No 2 - Peter Donohoe, Bournemouth SO, James Judd.*

I always tend to forget how late a piece this is, 1960 - it sounds more like a composition from the early part of the 20th century. Big and bold - Rachmaninovesque in some ways.


----------



## Philidor

HenryPenfold said:


> A very interesting review. Gillian Moore, born Glasgow, Scotland 1959, music director (Southbank Centre London), writer and broadcaster chose Simon Rattle BPO, EMI/Warner Classics as her top recording.
> 
> I've been a fan of this particular recording for a number of years, so I concur!!!


You're in good company ... Tony Duggan, one of the experts for Mahler recordings, also put this one on the top after availability on the market ... with Walter, Klemperer, Barbirolli, Horenstein, Haitink, Karajan, Bernstein, Boulez e tutti quanti appreciated before ...


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich String Quartet No 14 & Two Pieces for String Quartet - Borodin Quartet.*

A very well recorded disc, players clearly defined, cello clearly audible - liking this disc!


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Sibelius.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 A minor op. 63*

Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä










A recording to be happy with.


----------



## Rogerx

Sonates françaises

Jean-Jacques Kantorow and Alexandre Kantorow

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8

Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13

Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part ten for late morning and early afternoon. A pleasing programme - the folk songs are slight compared to some of Prokofiev's other compositions for voice and piano but they do their job as a bit of filler between two of my favourite Prokofiev works.

_Cinderella_ - ballet in three acts op.87 (1940-44):










Two songs from _Twelve Russian Folksongs_ for voice and piano op.104 [Texts: anon. Russian folk sources] (1944):








***

(*** same recording but with different artwork)

Symphony no.5 in B-flat op.100 (1944):


----------



## SanAntone

*Haydn | String Quartets, Op. 20, Nos 4-6 | Chiaroscuro Quartet*


----------



## Philidor

Now back to Holmboe.

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartet No. 12 (1973)*

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

This opera was so good that Wagner was forced to write the prequel


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet)

Amsterdam Sinfonietta, Veratvo String Quartet, Peter Oundjian


----------



## haziz

Played yesterday:
*
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 19 in F major, K459*

_ Murray Perahia (piano)
English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia (conductor)_


----------



## haziz

* Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466*
_
Rudolf Buchbinder (piano & conductor)
Wiener Symphoniker_


----------



## jim prideaux

Karl Bohm and the BPO (vinyl, from the complete symphonies box set I was fortunate enough to come across in a charity shop)

Schubert-no.4 ('Tragic')

first movement just nearly knocked me off my step ladders as I cleaned some light fittings!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Der Wind by Franz Schreker. Late romantic I first heard about a year ago. Me like <3


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> View attachment 166121
> 
> Der Wind by Franz Schreker. Late romantic I first heard about a year ago. Me like <3


I absolutely love Schreker and Schoeck, though the Notturno is like tomato ketchup flavoured ice-cream!

What was ol' Othmar thinking with that baritone & SQ combo?!


----------



## haziz

* Holst: The Planets, Op. 32*
_
Montreal Symphony Orchestra
Le Choeur des Femmes de L'Orchestre de Montréal
Charles Dutoit_
Recorded: 1986-06-02
Recording Venue: L'Eglise de St. Eustache, Montreal


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Karl Bohm and the BPO (vinyl, from the complete symphonies box set I was fortunate enough to come across in a charity shop)
> 
> Schubert-no.4 ('Tragic')
> 
> first movement just nearly knocked me off my step ladders as I cleaned some light fittings!


...and on to the 5th!


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 & Tone Poems

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## OCEANE

Walter and Columbia SO's legendary Beethoven Symphony No. 6 which I prefer more than Carlos Kleiber & Bayerisches Staatsorchester that I revisited yesterday. The recording of Walter is much better and captured the harmonic atmosphere, particularly the last movement while Kleiber is clean, precise but lack of harmony to my taste.


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto in A minor*
_
Michael Bochmann (violin)
Maurice Bourgue (oboe)
English Symphony Orchestra / English String Orchestra
William Boughton_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part eleven for the rest of the afternoon.

n.b. unable to scale the image of the Vox disc up.

Music for the films _Ivan Groznyi part one/part two_ for contralto/mezzo-soprano, baritone/bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.116 [Text: Vladimir Lugovskoy/Russian Orthodox liturgy] (1942-45):










Violin Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.80 (1938 and 1943-46):


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: String Quartets Opp. 127 & 131

Ehnes Quartet

Its virtues are by now well-rehearsed: ringing tonal opulence and fastidious balance are at the service of readings manifestly intelligent and often hugely compelling. - BBC Music Magazine, February 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…
Release Date: 24th Sep 2021
Catalogue No: ONYX4215
Label: Onyx
Length: 73 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man

Guy Johnston (cello), Mohammed Gad (vocals), Nicholas Merryweather (baritone), Lisa Spurgeon (soprano), Mike Brewer (chorus conductor), Paul Beniston (trumpet), Neil Percy (percussion), Elizabeth Witts (soprano), Jody K. Jenkins (percussion), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo-soprano), Tristan Hambleton (treble) et al


----------



## SanAntone

*The Virtual Haydn / Complete Works or Solo Keyboard | Tom Beghin*










A recording of the complete works of Joseph Haydn for solo keyboard in nine virtual reconstructions of the rooms in which these pieces would have been originally performed, using seven specially-crafted historical keyboards. (Naxos)


----------



## Vasks

*D'Albert - Esther: Concert Overture (Yablonsky/Naxos)
Wolf - Nine Selections from "Italian Liederbuch" (Schwarzkopf & D F-D/EMI)
Strauss - Till Eulenspiegel (Sawallisch/EMI)*


----------



## Philidor

Next enjoyable music from last century.

*Harrison Birtwistle: Secret Theatre (1984)*

Ensemble InterContemporain
Pierre Boulez


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Watching my beloved Celtic exorcise some Saints, while listening to a dear ol' friend…


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

à la russe

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Balakirev: Islamey - Oriental Fantasy
Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28
Stravinsky: Berceuse from The Firebird
Stravinsky: Finale from The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
Stravinsky: The Firebird: Danse infernale du roi Kastchei
Tchaikovsky: Méditation (No. 5 from Morceaux, Op. 72)
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72
Tchaikovsky: Pieces (2) for piano, Op. 1
Tchaikovsky: Scherzo à la Russe, Op. 1 No. 1


----------



## Philidor

Another strong quartet.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 14 F-sharp major op. 142 (1973)*

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 11 Choral Music (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

CD 3: mainly attractive short works, including rarities like his arrangements of two Italian folk songs. The main dish here (at 19 minutes) is the Songs for Mixed Choir from the Cantata for the University Graduation Ceremonies of 1897, which are better than the title suggests. No real highlights on this CD, but entertaining throughout.


----------



## haziz

* Higdon: Concerto For Orchestra*

_ Philadelphia Orchestra
Wolfgang Sawallisch_


----------



## haziz

* Price, F: Symphony No. 1 in E minor*
_
Philadelphia Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin_
Recorded: 2021-05-12
Recording Venue: Kimmel Center for the Performing Arts Verizon Hall, Philadelphia


----------



## Philidor

Wow ...

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Sinfonie Antartica ("Symphony No. 7")*

Catherine Bott, soprano
The London Symphony Chorus
The London Symphony Orchestra
Bryden Thomson










I have to admit that I never listened to some recording by Bryden Thomson before (or at least not consciously). But this one is so atmospheric, giving the impression of perfectly hitting the moods, I am fully flashed. I have to look to further recordings of this conductor ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner*: Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Fantastic!


----------



## Ludwig Schon

We smashed them 7-0, so I'm moving next door to Lubeck for some appropriate medication/meditation:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part twelve for the rest of today, as I'm having a (hopefully) quiet night in.

Symphony no.6 in E-flat minor op.111 (1945-47):










Piano Sonata no.9 in C op.103 (1947):










Symphony no.4 in C for orchestra op.112, rev. version of op.47 (orig. 1929-30 - rev. 1947):










_Flourish, Mighty Homeland: Cantata for the 30th Anniversary of the Russian Revolution_ - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.114 [Text: Evgeny Dolmatovsky] (1947):










Cello Sonata in C op.119 (1949):


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 41 in C major*, KV 551, "Jupiter"
Claudio Abbado: London Symphony Orchestra (1979)

I listened to a bunch of Brahms this morning, and I think Brahms and Mozart pair very naturally. I was a bit disappointed with Abbado's 1973 Brahms Fourth with the London Symphony Orchestra; it was a bit lackluster and I think the recording engineering took away some of the effect as well. As far as this Mozart recording is concerned, my doubts have been assuaged. Despite choosing a slightly slower tempo than I'm used to for the first movement, Abbado makes it sound vivacious. I especially love the LSO strings here. Abbado also recorded the Jupiter symphony in 2006 with Orchestra Mozart.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

I've been enjoying my survey of Tennstedt's conducting, at least in his live recordings. Little unexpected things always pop up, so it keeps me paying attention.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I wish the BBC would re-issue all those 'Legends' recordings. I'm sure many of us have a number of them, but I bet they would sell like hot cakes if the series was made available again. The income could be passed on a a price-reduction in the TV brainwashing propaganda licence.


----------



## Knorf

*Hugh Wood*: Piano Concerto, Op. 31
Joanna MacGregor
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis

Completed in 1991, this is a hugely impressive concerto! Unfortunately, as is the case with too many terrific pieces of post-1950s music, it seems to have vanished from concert halls. (Yay another unnecessary and boring performance of Rachy 2 hooray...)

Fortunately, this sensational recording was made along the way.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Modest Mussorgsky/Maurice Ravel
Pictures at an Exposition

Igor Stravinsky
The Firebird, ballet suite (1919)

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*

This is the first recording from Philadelphia in this box, and it's dynamite! Wonderful and in great sound!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Hugh Wood*: Piano Concerto, Op. 31
> Joanna MacGregor
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis
> 
> Completed in 1991, this is a hugely impressive concerto! Unfortunately, as is the case with too many terrific pieces of post-1950s music, it seems to have vanished from concert halls. (Yay another unnecessary and boring performance of Rachy 2 hooray...)
> 
> Fortunately, this sensational recording was made along the way.


Well said, Knorf!

I have a tremendous NMC CD of his Symphony op. 21 and Scenes from Comus op. 6


----------



## HenryPenfold

Mannheim Rocket said:


> View attachment 166141
> 
> 
> *Modest Mussorgsky/Maurice Ravel
> Pictures at an Exposition
> 
> Igor Stravinsky
> The Firebird, ballet suite (1919)
> 
> The Philadelphia Orchestra
> Riccardo Muti*
> 
> This is the first recording from Philadelphia in this box, and it's dynamite! Wonderful and in great sound!


Does Muti get the recognition he deserves?


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven*: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 "Pastoral"
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Trying to pull myself out of the doldrums today. This fantastic _Pastoral Symphony_ from Stan's wonderful cycle is helping. (The other music by Bruckner and Wood I heard earlier helped a little, too, but this symphony has always been very special to me.)


----------



## Xenophiliu

*William Wallace (1860-1940)
Symphonic Poems 1, 3, 5, 6:
*_Sir William Wallace
Villon
The Passing of Beatrice
Sister Helen
_
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Martyn Brabbins


----------



## HenryPenfold

Xenophiliu said:


> *William Wallace (1860-1940)
> Symphonic Poems 1, 3, 5, 6:
> *_Sir William Wallace
> Villon
> The Passing of Beatrice
> Sister Helen
> _
> BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
> Martyn Brabbins


This looks interesting. I shall try to see if it's on YouTube - failing that, my interest piqued as it is, I may venture a purchase....


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'*
_
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Xenophiliu

HenryPenfold said:


> This looks interesting. I shall try to see if it's on YouTube - failing that, my interest piqued as it is, I may venture a purchase....


The liner notes mention W. Wallace following Liszt's example. I never carried on with many of Liszt's symphonic poems, but I find I enjoy these very much. Quite a bit of variety for 4, 15-20 minute works.


----------



## haziz

* Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (orchestration Ravel)*

* National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar*
Recorded: 15-18 August 2001
Recording Venue: Grand Concert Studio of the National Radio Company of Ukraine, Kiev


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach Trios | Yo-Yo Ma / Chris Thile / Edgar Meyer*


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> BBC Radio 3 - Record Review
> 
> Mahler Symphony no. 9


Thanks for the reminder:










*Mahler's Symphony No 9 in Building a Library with Gillian Moore and Hannah French*
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m00161xz

Released On: 09 Apr 2022
Available for 29 days

with Hannah French

9.30 *Building a Library*
Gillian Moore compares recordings of Mahler's Ninth Symphony and chooses her favourite.

Mahler's final completed symphony is a monumental achievement ranging in emotion from wild passion to deep despair and finally resignation. He wrote it in 1908 and 1909 but did not live to see it performed. Leonard Bernstein said of the last movement: "It is terrifying, and paralyzing, as the strands of sound disintegrate. In ceasing, we lose it all. But in letting go, we have gained everything."

10.45
Nigel Simeone reviews reissues of the Czech conductor Karel Ancerl. He was born into a wealthy Jewish family and imprisoned in Theresienstadt and then Auschwitz. Unlike his wife and young son, Ančerl survived Auschwitz. Between 1950 and 1968 he was artistic director of the Czech Philharmonic. Following the 1968 invasion of Czechoslovakia, he emigrated to Canada, where he worked as music director of the Toronto Symphony Orchestra until his death in 1973. He is particularly known for the distinctly Czech sound he managed to get from the Czech Philharmonic and other orchestras.

11.20
Record of the Week
Hannah recommends an outstanding new release.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m00161xz


----------



## WVdave

Respighi; Pines Of Rome/Fountains Of Rome
Reiner/Chicago Symphony
RCA Victor Red Seal - LSC-2436, Living Stereo, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, Hollywood pressing, US, 1960.

I've been trying to cut back a bit on buying classical vinyl, but this copy at my favorite local used record shop was just too clean to leave behind!


----------



## pmsummer

MY LADYE NEVELLS BOOKE
*William Byrd*
Elizabeth Parr - harpsichord
_
Naxos_

3-CD set


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven - The 32 Piano Sonatas (Wilhelm Kempff)
1964-65, 8-CD

NP: CD1


----------



## Coach G

Over the past couple of weeks I've been plowing through a 10-CD collection of music by the Greek conductor, Dimitri Mitropoulos:

1. *Bach*: _Brandenburg Concerto #5_*(w/Dimitri Mitroopoulos, piano); _Fantasia & Fugue_**; *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #4_ (w/Arthur Rubinstein, piano)***
2. *Mendelssohn*: _Symphony #3 "Scottish"_; _Capriccio Brillant_ (w/Joana Graudan, piano); *Schumann*: _Symphony #3 "Rhenish_"**
3. *Franck*: _Symphony in D minor_**; *Saint-Seans*: _Piano Concerto #2_***; *Lalo*: _Le Roi d'Ys Overture_**
4. *Chausson*: _Symphony in E minor_; *Massenet*: _Suite for Orchestra #7_**
5. *Tchaikovsky*: _Piano Concerto #1_ (w/Arthur Rubinstein, piano); _Symphony #2 "Little Russian"_**
6. *Borodin*: _Symphony #2_**: *Dvorak*: _Violin Concerto_ (w/Isaac Stern, violin)***; *Glazunov*: _Overture #1 on Greek Themes_**
7. *Rachmaninoff*: _Symphony #2_; _Isle of the Dead_**
8. *Chopin/Glazunov*: _Chopiana_; *Prokofiev*: _Piano Concerto #3_ (w/Dimitri Mitroopoulos, piano)****; _Classical Symphony_** 
9. *Mahler*: _Symphony #1 "Titan"_; *Ravel*: _Le Tambeau deCouperin_**
10. *Berg*: _Violin Concerto_(w/Joseph Szigeti, violin); *Milhaud*: _Le Boeuf le toit_; *Krenek*: _Piano Concerto #3_ (w/Dimitri Mitroopoulos, piano)**

Dimitri Mitropoulos, conductor
* NBC Symphony Orchestra
**Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra
***New York Philharmonic Orchestra
****Robin Hood Dell Orchestra of Philadelphia
(recorded between 1939 and 1951)
Membran Music Ltd.









These are some very "rough" recordings with varying degrees of that tin-can sound of very antiquated technology. While the recording technology may at times seem to border or practically unlistenable, after a while one does seem to adapt. In this regard, I suspect that some of these recordings were made without the intention that the music would ever be released on records as some are live performances. Tapes of such recordings might have been found, claimed and used years afterwards on various labels and various packaging. As Dimitri Mitropoulos remains an elusive figure among conductors, sometimes highly acclaimed and sometimes somewhat derided by critics of his own times; his reputation and recordings quickly fell off after his death in 1961. Whatever official recordings were made by Mitropoulos for the likes of RCA or CBS were rarely reissued. In any case, we are thankful for whatever musical artifacts we can find concerning Mitropoulos as his style of conducting is enthusiastic, well-balanced, and most of all very "free" sounding. While some critics put him down, others during Mitropoulos' own time compared him to the likes of Furtwangler and Toscanini!

Most of these recordings were made with Mitropoulos conducting the Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra and the New York Philharmonic Orchestra. The repertoire spans from Baroque to Beethoven to the Romantics to Early Moderns; and from the sentimental tones of Mendelssohn and Schumann; to the sad Russian soulfulness of Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninoff, to the severe worlds of Berg and Krenek. There are a couple of boring overtures, a boring piano concerto by Saint-Seans, and a boring symphony by one Ernest Chausson, perhaps popular at the time the recording was made but long since gone out of style. But even in the boring pieces there are always some good moments where Mitropoulos brings out the full flavor of the music. And there is also some greatness as with the recording of Mahler's _Symphony #1_ featuring the Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra; and Mitropoulos was a great champion of Mahler decades before Leonard Bernstein made Mahler fashionable (Mitropoulos also recorded an outstanding recording of _Mahler 1_ with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra).

Other highlights are the collaborations with the world-class, Artur Rubinstein, Joseph Szigeti, and Isaac Stern. The recording of Dvorak's _Violin Concerto_, featuring the full warm tones of Isaac Stern makes one wonder why the Dvorak concerto hasn't been recorded as much as that standard Brahms/Mendelssohn/Tchaikovsky/Bruch (_#1_)/Lalo (_Sinfonie Espanol_)/Sibelius Romantic Violin Concerto bill-of-fare.

As an aside, Sony is now releasing a super-box set that includes some of these recordings in "remastered" form. I don't know if I will purchase it, as I already have so many of the recordings in my collection and the price is not cheap.


----------



## SanAntone

*Carl Orff | Carmina Burana | Jos Van Immerseel / Collegium Vocale Gent / Anima Eterna*


----------



## Ludwig Schon

What better way to ponder life's imponderables than over a couple of bottles of non-alcoholic IPA, while listening to…


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Chaya Czernowin

adiantum capillus-veneris (etudes in fragility - for voice and breath)
Inbal Hever (mezzo-soprano)

hidden (for string quartet and electronics)
jack quartet

SACD


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Coach G said:


> Over the past couple of weeks I've been plowing through a 10-CD collection of music by the Greek conductor, Dimitri Mitropoulos:


Thanks for the review. I've been dithering over a purchase for about seven months now. I'll finally put in an order to put myself out of my misery.


----------



## OCEANE

Diana Boyle, born in London, records a few albums including Bach, Mozart, Beethoven and Brahms. Her interpretations are very individual and meditative and never conform to general approach. This recording let me experience the possibilities of Bach in a positive way of course....slow in tempi and calm..., but never odd or wired.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## OCEANE

HenryPenfold said:


> A very interesting review. Gillian Moore, born Glasgow, Scotland 1959, music director (Southbank Centre London), writer and broadcaster chose Simon Rattle BPO, EMI/Warner Classics as her top recording.
> 
> I've been a fan of this particular recording for a number of years, so I concur!!!


agreed, it was a very interesting review with historical recordings of Walter and also later ones. 
In fact, I actual quite like this kind of review and sharing of views on music work. Those views may necessarily replace mine but could always be a reference to certain extend.....


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, "Eroica"
Claudio Abbado: Wiener Philharmoniker (1985)

This is from Abbado's first Beethoven cycle, which seems to have been commercially superseded by his later cycle with the Berlin Philharmonic. I'm not listening too closely tonight, as it has already been a long day, but I'm just basking in the Vienna Philharmonic's beautiful string-heavy sound. This performance has a good amount of drive for me. It was recorded in the Großer Musikvereinsaal in Vienna, and there's quite a bit of reverberation. Impressive for the opening chords! This is an enjoyable recording.

Edited to add: 








Giuseppe Verdi: *Messa da Requiem*
Claudio Abbado: Wiener Philharmoniker (1991)
Cheryl Studer, Marjana Lipovšek, José Carreras, Ruggero Raimondi


----------



## Knorf

*Unsuk Chin*: _Fantasie mécanique_, _Xi_*
Ensemble Intercontemporain, Patrick Davin, *David Robertson

Exceptionally dynamic and expressive music, enthusiastically played and spectacularly recorded.


----------



## OCEANE

Karl Richter with his Münchener Bach-Orchester is one of my favourite interpreters of Bach.


----------



## Knorf

*François Couperin*: _Trois Leçons de ténèbres_
Sandrine Piau & Véronique Gens, sopranos
Christophe Rousset, organ; Emmanuel Balssa, bass viol

In some ways, this music for me outstays its welcome eventually, but the vocal writing is truly spectacular.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mendelssohn | String Quartets | Emerson String Quartet*


----------



## John Zito

Last night I went to a concert featuring:


 Piazzolla - Histoire du Tango (1985)
 Haydn - String Quartet No. 59 "Rider" (1793)
 Arensky - Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32 (1894)
 Schumann - Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47 (1842)
I knew the Piazzolla pretty well going in, but everything else was new to me, and the Arensky trio stole the night. I've been enjoying this since:


----------



## Bruce

On the menu for tonight, a bit of Americana from days gone by:

*Howard Hanson* - Symphony No. 4, Op. 34 (Requiem) - Howard Hanson/Eastman-Rochester PO
*Irwin Fischer* - Overture on an Exuberant Tone Row - Robert Whitney/Louisville Orchestra
*Henry Cowell* - Symphony No. 6 (Icelandic) - William Strickland/Iceland SO
*George Crumb* - Starchild - Susan Narucki (soprano); Joseph Alessi (trombone); Paul Cesarczyk & George Crumb (bell); Thomas Conlin/Warsaw Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra, Warsaw Boys' Choir


----------



## OCEANE

My first set of Bach Cello Suites was Janos Starker's Mercury which was unfortunately stolen together with my bag & portable CD player in a stadium many many years ago. I bought a new Mercury set of course and this RCA afterwards. Both are great performances with similarities and changes as well. I also have Rostropovich and Fournier, they are different approach but all great performances.


----------



## Rogerx

d'Albert: String Quartets

Sarastro Quartet

Albert, E: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 7
Albert, E: String Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 11


----------



## SanAntone

*Antonio Vivaldi | Musica sacra per alto | Delphine Galou / Accademia Bizantina / Ottavio Dantone*


----------



## OCEANE

Beethoven: Piano Trios, Op. 70 No. 2, Op. 97 "Archduke" by Isabelle Faust, Jean-Guihen Queryas and pianist Alexander Melnikov....it's a period piano..


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this new acquisition:

*Clyne
Dance
Inbal Segev, cello
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Marin Alsop*


----------



## jim prideaux

starting the day with Collins and the LSO......

Sibelius 5th.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Takemitsu
Viola Concerto, "A String Around Autumn"
Nobuko Imai, viola
Saito Kinen Orchestra
Ozawa*










Anyone who is new to Takemitsu's music would do well to check out this concerto. It's unusual in that it's not a typical concerto or, at least, a concerto like we normally think about. It's rhapsodic more than concerto, but that's no matter. It's gorgeous music and you won't find better advocates for this music than Imai and Ozawa.


----------



## Rogerx

Satie: The Four-Handed Piano

Pascal Rogé (piano), Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)


----------



## tortkis

George Crumb Edition Volume 2: Quest (Bridge)








Quest (1989-94) for solo guitar, soprano saxophone, harp, contrabass, percussion (two players)
Federico's Little Song for Children (1986) for soprano, flute (and piccolo, alto flute, bass flute) and harp
Night Music I (1963, revised 1976) for soprano, piano (and celesta) and percussion (two players)


----------



## OCEANE

Mahler Lieder - as opposed to orchestral accompaniment, piano brings out a feeling of intimacy and in-depth.


----------



## Gothos

..........


----------



## Rogerx

Destination Rachmaninov - Departure

Daniil Trifonov (piano), Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/ Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Brahms Complete Symphonies



Tonight's Playlist:

Symphony no. 1
Symphony no. 4


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening, ended up as a chamber music day.

Lawes, Consort Music for Viols, Lutes and Theorbos
Rose Consort of Viols; Roberts, organ; Heringman, Miller, lute and theorbo








Penderecki, Complete Music for String Quartet & String Trio
Tippett Quartet








Kodaly - Sonata for solo cello, cello sonata
Perenyi, cello; Jando, piano








Mendelssohn - String Quartet Op 44 No 3, 4 Pieces for String Quartet, Octet
Manderling Quartett, Quartetto di Cremona


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen

Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla), José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a really super disc. We're much more used to Ravel being coupled with Debussy, but Ravel and Vaughan Williams do have a number of connections. Ravel probably played the piano at the first French performance of _On Wenlock Edge_ and Vaughan Williams's Quartet was written shortly after he returned from studying with Ravel in Paris.

Langridge is superb in the song cycle, with Howard Shelley playing the piano part and the Britten Quartet give wonderful performances of all three works.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Bach finds a champion in the 1920s, while serialists play parlour games:


----------



## Art Rock

Louis Spohr: Violin Concertos No.8, No.12 and No. 13 (Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christian Fröhlich, Ulf Hoelscher, CPO)

First listen on Sunday morning (after watching the Match of the Day replay on BBC), more Spohr goodness.


----------



## Faramundo

Terribly mad, gripping and poignant. We keep coming to it, like a landmark, a watershed.


----------



## Malx

Faramundo said:


> Terribly mad, gripping and poignant. We keep coming to it, like a landmark, a watershed.
> 
> View attachment 166201


You've got to love that cover - Strauss meets Siouxsie and the Banshees!


----------



## Malx

Earlier this morning something to blow the sleep out of my eyes/ears.

*Bruckner, Symphony No 4 - Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen.*


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: 4 Ballades, 3 Nocturnes Op. 9 & Scherzo No. 2, Op. 31

Vestard Shimkus


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Malx said:


> You've got to love that cover - Strauss meets Siouxsie and the Banshees!


If they released this today they would subtitle it: "Love in a Void"


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Faramundo said:


> Terribly mad, gripping and poignant. We keep coming to it, like a landmark, a watershed.
> 
> View attachment 166201


Just about the only opera I like Nilsson in, but then I don't much like the opera, so maybe that doesn't count! :devil:


----------



## OCEANE

Gabriel Feltz's Mahler 3 live performance is full of energy and momentum, and well structured, the climax of the finale is powerful and boosts up the spirit to the highest. 
With such the great performance, I was so involved in the music and the whole pieces finished in one-go.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Art Rock

Charles Villiers Stanford: Symphony No.1 , Irish Rhapsody No.2 (Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley, Chandos)

Sir Charles Villiers Stanford (1852 - 1924) was an Irish composer, music teacher, and conductor of the late Romantic era. He's another big hitter in my CD collection, so he'll feature frequently the coming weeks, while I replay and catalogue these discs. His first symphony from 1876 was premiered in 1879 and was never played again until this recording session in 1991... It is already pretty characteristic for his style, melodious and a good listen throughout, without reaching 'essential' level. The second Irish Rhapsody ('The Lament for the Son of Ossian') could also have been named a tone poem. It is a wonderful piece (like his other Irish Rhapsodies).


----------



## OCEANE

Haydn: Cello Concertos 1-2 are my favourite cello music and I like them even more than Elgar.

A good show by Jean-Guihen Queyras, Freiburger Barockorchester & Petra Müllejans and the recording is stunning...by HM.


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52*

_ Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Lorin Maazel_


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Art Rock said:


> Charles Villiers Stanford: Symphony No.1 , Irish Rhapsody No.2 (Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley, Chandos)
> 
> Sir Charles Villiers Stanford (1852 - 1924) was an Irish composer, music teacher, and conductor of the late Romantic era. He's another big hitter in my CD collection, so he'll feature frequently the coming weeks, while I replay and catalogue these discs. His first symphony from 1876 was premiered in 1879 and was never played again until this recording session in 1991... It is already pretty characteristic for his style, melodious and a good listen throughout, without reaching 'essential' level. The second Irish Rhapsody ('The Lament for the Son of Ossian') could also have been named a tone poem. It is a wonderful piece (like his other Irish Rhapsodies).


The Rhapsodies work wonderfully well together as a seamless interweaving of Irish airs & mythology.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## haziz

Inspired by ArtRock:

* Stanford: Symphony No. 3 in F minor 'Irish', Op. 28*

_ Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones_
Recorded: 25-26 June 2006
Recording Venue: The Concert Hall, Lighthouse, Poole, UK

Other than, on rare occasions, playing his cello concerto or one of his piano concertos I almost never listen to Stanford's music. This is (probably) the first time listening to this symphony.


----------



## Monsalvat

Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 5* in B flat major
Claudio Abbado: Wiener Philharmoniker (1993)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Sergei Prokofiev - various works part thirteen of thirteen for this afternoon.

_Winter Bonfire_ - suite for boys' choir and orchestra op.122 [Text: Samuil Marshak] (1949-50):










Symphony no.7 in C-sharp minor op.131 (1951-52):










_Two Pushkin Waltzes_ for orchestra op.120 (1949):
_Symphony-Concerto_ in E-minor for cello and orchestra op.125, arr. from Cello Concerto op.58 (orig. 1933-38 - arr. 1950-52):
_Concertino_ in G-minor for cello and orchestra op.132, posth. comp. by Mstislav Rostropovich and Dmitri Kabalevsky (1953 - inc.):


----------



## Ludwig Schon

The influence of Aloys Fleischmann on Irish music and Sean O'Riada cannot be overstated. The man who brought modernism to Ireland in general and Cork in particular has his fingerprints all over this wonderful recording. Had he not given himself completely over to traditional Irish music, and died so young, it's remarkable to think what O'Riada could have subsequently produced:


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante for Cello & Orchestra, Symphony No. 7

Heinrich Schiff (Cello)

Los Angeles Philharmonic, André Previn


----------



## SanAntone

*The Ravel Edition | Le Tombeau de Couperin | Jean-Yves Thibaudet*


----------



## Art Rock

Philip Spratley: Symphony No. 3 (Sinfonia Pascale), Cargoes: Suite for Orchestra after John Masefield, A Helpston Fantasia (Siberian Symphony Orchestra, Dmitry Vasilyev, Toccata Classics)

Philip Spratley (1942) is an English compose, writer, school music teacher and church organist. I did not recall at all what this CD was like, and when I replayed it I listened first for about 10-20 minutes, and only looked up the information after that time. I would have placed this in England, around 1900-1920. Almost right, these pieces are from 2009-2012 and not all of it sounds so outdated (but a lot does). Anachronistic or not, I enjoyed this CD.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

1953 recording of the (almost) complete piano works of Debussy


----------



## Vasks

_From Romania, Lithuania, Latvia & Iceland_

*Eduard Caudella - "Moldova" Overture (Litvin/Olympia)
Mikalojus Ciurlionis - Theme & Variations for String Quartet (Vilnius Qrt/MCA)
Jazeps Vitols - Jewels, Op. 66 (Yabolnsky/Marco Polo)
Jon Leifs - Variazioni pastorale, Op. 8 (Shao/BIS)*


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 6 & 9 - The Shostakovich Quartet.*

I'm warming to this set.


----------



## Rogerx

Janacek: String Quartets

Gunter Teuffel (viola d'amore), Gunter Teuffel (viola)

Mandelring Quartet

Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 'The Kreutzer Sonata'
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 'Intimate Letters'


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Robert Kajanus / 1930 (Naxos)

Stormy!


----------



## SanAntone

*Valentine Silvestrov | String Quartet No. 1 | Lysenko String Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Concerto for 2 Pianos

Mona Bard, Rica Bard (pianos), Staatskapelle Halle, Ariane Matiakh


----------



## eljr

Undersong

Simone Dinnerstein (piano)

Release Date: 11th Mar 2022
Catalogue No: OMM0156
Label: Orange Mountain


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Takemitsu
And then I knew 'twas Wind
Toronto New Music Ensemble*










Lovely piece and the quotation from Debussy's _Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp_ was a beautiful homage of sorts.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Villa-Lobos
String Quartets Nos. 2, 12 & 16
Cuarteto Latinoamericano*


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart | Piano Concertos Nos 9 & 17 | Andreas Staier / Concerto Köln*


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Bror Magnus Tødenes (tenor)

Choir of Collegiûm Mûsicûm, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Edvard Grieg
Kor, Royal Northern College of Music Choir, Eikanger-Bjørsvik
Musikklag, Musicians from the Bergen Philharmonic Youth Orchestra &
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Philidor

Yesterday, we had hail ... this fits:

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica ("Symphony No. 7")*

Alison Hargan
Royal Liverpool Choir & Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Philidor

Now again Sib #4, good successor after the antarctic snow.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 A minor op. 63*

Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä










In this case I clearly prefer the Lahti version. I need somewhat more bite with this symphony. In addition, Vänskä is too slow for my taste in Minnesota. I like it more fluently played. Look at Sibelius metronome marks. Collins got close. - However, in the very end, Vänskä avoided to be tearful in Minnesota. No ritardando at all, exactly as Sibelius described it in some letter (I think, to Beecham). This is rare with recordings of this work.


----------



## cougarjuno

Barber vocal and chamber works: Dover Beach, various songs, Serenade for String Quartet and the String Quartet op. 11


----------



## Philidor

Astrologics on Palm Sunday ...

*Gustav Holst: The Planets op. 92*

BBC Woman's Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Malcolm Sargent
1958


----------



## haziz

* Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98*
_
Berliner Philharmoniker
Eugen Jochum_
Recorded: 1953-12
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin

I usually turn to Jochum's later recording of the Brahms symphonies with the LPO. Indeed the 1970s LPO cycle is the one I turn to most often when giving a Brahms symphony a spin. Both recordings of the Brahms fourth are about to go up into the poll run by lnjng. In order to decide whether to vote for this recording I gave it a spin, my first time re-listening to it in a couple of years.

I think artistically it maybe a fine performance, but the sound recording quality, as far as I am concerned, is unacceptable. I know many participants on this forum don't seem to mind the sound quality limitations of vintage recordings, but it does bother me. I find almost any recording older than about 1957 to be unacceptable, and unfortunately that is true for this recording. It is not merely a matter of mono vs stereo or the tape hiss, but in particular practically all recordings from that era sound "thin" to my ear


----------



## Philidor

Some sacred music.

*Francis Poulenc: Quatre petites prières de St. Francois d'Assise
Darius Milhaud: Psaume 121*

Orphei Drängar
Robert Sund










Great singing.


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Piano Sonatas Nos 53-56 - Jeno Jando.*


----------



## Philidor

Still more singing.

*Knut Nystedt

Immortal Bach (1987)
O Crux op. 79 (1977)
Peace I leave with you op. 43 Nr. 2 (1957)*

Schola Cantorum
Kare Hanken


----------



## Xenophiliu

*William Wallace (1860-1940)
*_Creation Symphony in c-sharp minor
__Prelude to The Eumenides
__Pelléas and Mélisande Suite_

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Martyn Brabbins


----------



## Bruce

Just getting started this afternoon, but lined up are:

*David Diamond* - String Quartet No. 5 - Potomac Quartet
*Antonin Dvořák* - String Quartet No. 12 in F, Op. 96 - Vlach Quartet

(I'm a little disappointed this recording of Dvořák No. 12. It seems like the first violinist allows his bow to "bounce" a little bit from time to time. I'm not a violinist, but I suspect there's a word for that.)

*Robert G. Patterson* - Duets in Four Short Movements - Nobuko Igarashi (clarinet); Robert Patterson (horn)
*Francis Poulenc* - Sonata for Clarinet and Bassoon - Nobuko Igarashi (clarinet); Jennifer Rhodes (bassoon)
*Rachmaninov* - Mélodie in D major - Michael Grebanier (cello); Janet Guggenheim (piano)
*Ottorino Respighi* - Violin Sonata in B minor - Caroline Golding (violin); Shuai Wang (piano)
*Franz Schubert* - Piano Trio in B-flat, D.988 - Oliver Schnyder Trio
*Antonin Dvořák* - String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op. 106 - Vlach Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part one scattered throughout the rest of today.

_Quatre Chansons Françaises_ for voice and orchestra WoO [Texts: Victor Hugo/Paul Verlaine] (1928):










_Thy King's Birthday (Christ's Nativity)_ for soprano, contralto and unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: Henry Vaughan/anon. English from the late 16th-early 16th century _William Ballet's Lute Book_/Christ Church manuscript/_The Book of Romans_/_The Book of James_/Robert Southwell/Charles William Stubbs] (1931):










_A Boy Was Born_ - choral variations for men's, women's and boys' voices op.3 [Texts: anon. 14th-16th century English/Christina Rossetti/Thomas Tusser/Francis Quarles] (1932-33):

Michael Hartnett (treble), the Purcell Singers, Boys' Voices of the English Opera Group, Choristers of All Saints of Margaret Street/Benjamin Britten










_A Hymn to the Virgin_ - anthem for unaccompanied double mixed choir WoO [Text: anon. medieval English] (1930):
_Te Deum_ in C for treble voice, mixed choir and organ WoO [Text: _The Book of Common Prayer_] (1934):










_Three Two-Part Songs_ for boys' (or women's) voices and piano WoO [Texts: Walter de la Mare] (1932):
_The Birds_ - song for soprano and string orchestra WoO, arr. for medium voice and piano [Text: Hilaire Belloc] (orig. 1929 - rev. 1929-30 and arr. 1934):
_Friday Afternoons_ - cycle of twelve songs for children's voices and piano op.7 [Texts: anon. English/William Makepeace Thackeray/Jane Taylor/Nicholas Udall/Izaak Walton/Eleanor Farjeon] (1933-35):


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Ludwig Schon

Ben Johnson, AKA Beethoven in Reverse.

Like Beethoven his quartets can be split into three distinct periods. Unlike Beethoven, his quartets become progressively simplified and sanitised. SQ 2, 3 & 4 are excellent. 9 is trash…


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 11 Choral Music (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

CD 4: the usual compilation of short pieces (33 on this CD), with just a handful having received an opus number. Once more, enjoyable throughout.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 9 in D
Concertgebouw
Chailly*


----------



## Red Terror

Ludwig Schon said:


> Ben Johnson ... his quartets become progressively simplified and sanitised; 9 is trash,
> 
> View attachment 166229


Haven't yet listened to Johnston's 9th but he is surely among America's best composers.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rebecca Clarke viola sonata with Barbara Buntrock and Daniel Heide. Very nice piece <3


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart | Die Entführung aus dem Serail | RIAS Kammerchor / Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin / René Jacobs*


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:
*
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'*
_
Christina Landshamer (soprano), Jennifer Johnson Cano (mezzo-soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Shenyang (bass-baritone)
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, The Mendelssohn Choir of Pittsburgh
Manfred Honeck_

After playing a vintage Brahms recording (Jochum 1953), I initially turned to a vintage Beethoven ninth recording namely Furtawangler's 1954 Lucerne recording, but after slogging through the first movement, I figured why am I listening to a vintage recording when I generally do not enjoy them, and why Furtwangler in particular, who I find to be slow and turgid in Beethoven, and who in general has never clicked for me? So after the first movement of Furtwangler's recording I switched to something more to my liking. Much better.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ART OF FUGUE
*J. S. Bach*
Brecon Baroque
Rachel Podger - violin, director
Johannes Pramsohler - violin, viola
Alison McGillivray - cello
Marcin Świątkiewicz - harpsichord
_
Channel Classics_


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 
London Symphony Orchestra / Anthony Collins / 1954 (Decca)

Very persuasive!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 4 In C Minor, Op. 43
Moscow Philharmonic SO
Kondrashin*

From this legendary set -










I will continue to support Russian composers and I fully endorse those Russians who have opposed this Ukrainian conflict to the detriment of their own well-being. What I don't support, besides Putin's madness, is the banning of Russian composers from concert programs. Utterly nonsensical.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos. 1-21*

_Budapest Festival Orchestra
Iván Fischer_
Recorded: 1998-11
Recording Venue: Italian Institute, Budapest

This recording, as well as the one by the Budapest SO with Istvan Bogar on Naxos are my absolute favorite recordings of these rollicking compositions. I love the orchestrated version more, but also thoroughly enjoy the piano originals. Delicious!


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Shostakovich
> Symphony No. 4 In C Minor, Op. 43
> Moscow Philharmonic SO
> Kondrashin*
> 
> From this legendary set -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will continue to support Russian composers and I fully endorse those Russians who have opposed this Ukrainian conflict to the detriment of their own well-being. What I don't support, besides Putin's madness, is the banning of Russian composers from concert programs. Utterly nonsensical.


I love Kondrashin's premiere and still definitive recording of Shostakovich's apex masterpiece, the 14th, which is included on that set.


----------



## pmsummer

A hip recording, but not a H.I.P. recording. Delightful nonetheless.










ESTAMPIE
_A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident_
*Estampies Royales*, Manuscrit du Roi, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310
Ensemble Nu:n

_Edition Raumklang_


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Vladimir Ashkenazy / 1992 Live (Decca)

Wider dynamics and a more urgent performance than the already very good Philharmonia studio recording. The Boston brass is also very nice overall!


----------



## Bkeske

Getting some serious spring cleaning done today….streamed background music while doing so….


----------



## SanAntone

*Cipriano de Rore | Vieni dolce Himineo & other madrigals | La Campagnia del Madrigale*


----------



## Bkeske

OK, TT warmed up.

Szell conducts Brahms - Concerto No. 2 In B-Flat Major. The Cleveland Orchestra w/Leon Fleisher. Odyssey reissue 1973, originally 1962


----------



## pmsummer

RETROUVÉ & CHANGÉ
_Seven Strings and More_
*Sainte Colombe*
Hille Perl - viola da gamba
Andrew Lawrence-King - harp, Irish harp, organ
Lee Santana - archlute, baroque lute, theorbo
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven | Symphony No. 9 in D Major, Op. 36 | John Eliot Gardiner / Orchestre Révolutionaire et Romantique*


----------



## Bkeske

Muir String Quartet w/Jean-Philippe Collard piano & Augustin Dumay violin : Chausson - Concerto In D Major, Op. 21 for Piano, Violin and String & String Quartet 'Unfinished' Op. 35. His Masters Voice 1987, UK release


----------



## adriesba




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 11-12-14

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
Violin Concerto No. 2, BB 117
Barnabás Kelemen, violin
Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra
Zoltán Kocsis*


----------



## John Zito

John Zito said:


> Last night I went to a concert featuring:
> 
> 
> Piazzolla - Histoire du Tango (1985)
> Haydn - String Quartet No. 59 "Rider" (1793)
> Arensky - Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32 (1894)
> Schumann - Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47 (1842)
> I knew the Piazzolla pretty well going in, but everything else was new to me, and the Arensky trio stole the night. I've been enjoying this since:
> 
> View attachment 166171


Alright, now I've got the rest of the program in rotation:


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D major/ Norfolk Rhapsody No.
1/The Lark Ascending

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sarah Chang (violin)
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1994-12-18
Recording Venue: 17 & 18 December 1994, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## adriesba

I've been enjoying this album a lot recently, especially the performance of _La Valse_ which I've been listening to a bunch over the past few months. The sound quality is amazing for the age of the recording.


----------



## Philidor

Kiki said:


> Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 3
> London Symphony Orchestra / Anthony Collins / 1954 (Decca)
> 
> Very persuasive!


Agreed! I like these recordings of Collins' very much. They often come close to Sibelius' own metronome marks. They show the fluent character of the music. To my mind, if we reduce Sibelius to pseudo-finnish moods with lakes and trees, we lose more than half of it. There is so much logic in these works, not necessarily in a dialectic way as sonata form may be, but rather in an evolutionary way. Keeping tempi fluent can help in pointing out this logic.

An opposite way of playing Sibelius can be found in Berglund's recordings from Bournemouth (a favorite of D. Hurwitz. "witz" ist the german word for "joke", this helps me reading his reviews.)


----------



## Philidor

Last mile.

*Karol Szymanowski: Stabat mater op. 53*

Sally Matthews, soprano
Ekaterina Gubanova, mezzo-soprano
Kostas Smoriginas, bass-baritone
London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra
Valery Gergiev


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Roussel - Symphonies 3 & 4; Sinfonietta; Piano Concerto
Cluytens/OSCC; Laval/Orchestre de Paris








Sibelius - Symphonies 3 & 6
Blomstedt/San Francisco








Wagner - Gotterdammerung
Krauss/Bayreuth Festival Orchestra (Live 1953)
I don't often reach for this Ring (not that I listen to the Ring on a regular basis anyway) but it's always a good pick.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20

James Ehnes (violin)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## 13hm13

Bach-Stokowski II


----------



## Art Rock

Louis Spohr: Violin Concertos No.1, No.14 and No. 15 (Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christian Fröhlich, Ulf Hoelscher, CPO)

More Spohr in the morning. This is the last of the CD's with numbered violin concertos, combining his very first with the two last ones.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

The influence of Bella Bartok is obvious, especially in the 2nd SQ, but this is an incredible collection.

Not a bowed string, let alone an ill-considered, derivative movement among these wonderful six SQs.

Chapeau, Pelle! ������


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3- Saint-Saëns: Symphonie en fa Urbs Roma

Thierry Escaich (organ), Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part two for the rest of this morning and early afternoon.

I think providing music for a diverse range of radio/cinema commissions such as religious cantatas, historical dramas, plays, documentaries and public information services was not only a factor in terms of Britten's own musical development, but also seemed kind of synonymous with the all-things-to-all-people composer he went on to become (writing music for documentaries about slavery and the mining industry may also helped to reinforce what was to become a life-long left-wing outlook). Some of the subjects may seem like hack work on the surface but when considered collectively it was an unconventional way for a young British composer to hone his craft back then, and the broad canvas the work offered to a rapidly-maturing (as well as very well-read) Britten may partly explain why his own music was able to cover such a wide spectrum of shapes, sizes and subjects over the next 40 years.

Incidental music for the GPO Film Unit production _*******_ for soprano, tenor, baritone, male choir, oboe, percussion, harp and piano WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1935):
Short piece for the GPO Film Unit production _Telegrams_ for boys' voices, flute, oboe, clarinet in A, percussion and piano WoO [Text: unknown, poss. W.H. Auden] (1935):
Incidental music for the GPO Film Unit production _Coal Face_ for speaker, whistler, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, flute, piccolo, clarinet in B-flat, clarinet in A, percussion and two pianos WoO [Text: W.H. Auden/Montagu Slater] (1935):










_Our Hunting Fathers_ - cycle of five songs for high voice and orchestra op.8 [Texts: anon. English/anon. English, arr. by W.H. Auden/Thomas Ravenscroft/W.H. Auden] (1936):










_When You're Feeling Like Expressing Your Affection_ - song for high voice and piano WoO, written for the GPO Film Unit [Text: attr. to W.H. Auden] (1935):
_Underneath the Abject Willow_ - song for for two voices and piano [Text: W.H. Auden] (1936):
_Night Covers Up The Rigid Land_ - song for high voice and piano WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1937):
_To Lie Flat on the Back With the Knees Flexed_ - song for high voice and piano WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1937):
_The Sun Shines Down_ - song for high voice and piano WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1937):
_On This Island_ - cycle of five songs for high voice and piano op.11 [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1937):










_The Company of Heaven_ - radio cantata for speaker(s), soprano, tenor, mixed choir, timpani, organ and string orchestra WoO [Text: Emperor Theodosius I/Gerard Manley Hopkins/John Milton/Joseph the Hymnographer/ Thomas Heywood/_The Book of Genesis_/_The Second Book of Kings_/Edmund Spenser/_The Gospel of Luke_/attr. to Archbishop Rabanus Maurus, transl. by Athelstan Riley/Christina Rosetti/_The Book of Revelation_/John Ruskin/Francis Thompson/Richard Ellis Roberts/Emily Brontë/_Psalm XCI_/William Blake/John Bunyan/Dante Gabriel Rossetti/Athelstan Riley] (1937):


----------



## Ludwig Schon

I have often had my doubts as to whether Hugues Dufourtâ€™s Les Hivers (2001) can be considered one continuous work; given La Philosope (1992) dates from nine years before the other three frames. Having just listened to the entire two hours, I can say with some certainty that not only is this Dufourtâ€™s magnum opus, but that heâ€™s a goddam Froggy genius! Chapeau, monsieur! í ¼í¾©


----------



## Art Rock

Johannes Brahms: String quartets 1 and 3 (Takács Quartet, Hyperion)

I have never come to terms with Brahms' string quartets, even though I love almost everything else in his chamber music output. A recent blog post by Merl listed this version as one of the top recommendations, and courtesy of our library service I'm giving these quartets another try, to see whether the Takács can convince me where the Melos and Emerson in my CD collection could not. The CD starts with the third quartet, and to my surprise, they do convince me right from the start. Granted, there are still many other chamber music works by Brahms that I prefer, but this rendition shows that the third quartet is not miles behind. The first also sounds far better to me in this version. Thanks Merl! This CD goes on the must have list. Tomorrow I'll play the companion CD with the second quartet and the piano quintet - another composition I have some reservations about so far.


----------



## haziz

Will be playing intermittently during the day:


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Art Rock said:


> Johannes Brahms: String quartets 1 and 3 (Takács Quartet, Hyperion)
> 
> I have never come to terms with Brahms' string quartets, even though I love almost everything else in his chamber music output. A recent blog post by Merl listed this version as one of the top recommendations, and courtesy of our library service I'm giving these quartets another try, to see whether the Takács can convince me where the Melos and Emerson in my CD collection could not. The CD starts with the third quartet, and to my surprise, they do convince me right from the start. Granted, there are still many other chamber music works by Brahms that I prefer, but this rendition shows that the third quartet is not miles behind. The first also sounds far better to me in this version. Thanks Merl! This CD goes on the must have list. Tomorrow I'll play the companion CD with the second quartet and the piano quintet - another composition I have some reservations about so far.


The Takacs' have always been my go to for the Brahms SQs. Though for the PQs go for the Capuchins and Rubinstein & Guarneri for the Quintet.

Btw, I deeply dislike the Takacs' icy, soulless take on Beethoven's SQs…


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Disc 7


----------



## Malx

Each time I listen to this work I invariably fail to grasp its structure, the 'where is he going with this' if you will. But do you know what, I don't really care it makes a lovely noise.

*Messiaen, Turangalila Symphonie - Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano), Dominique Kim (ondes Martenot), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Kent Nagano.*

I have even more admiration for this recording given its a live performance - respect to all.


----------



## Art Rock

Jiří Srnka: The Moon at The River Suite, Concerto for Violin and Orchestra "Dramatic" (Film Symphony Orchestra, Czech Philharmonic, Václav Neumann, Václav Snítil et al, Supraphon)

Jiří Srnka (1907 - 1982) was a Czech composer, best remembered for his film music. This CD is a souvenir from a trip to Prague. The first half of the CD is an example of that work, a suite drawn from his music for the movie The Moon at The River. Even though it includes narrators (which I normally can't stand), the effect here is less disturbing than usual, and the music is decent, if very sweet. I can imagine it works well in the movie, better than as a concert suite. The violin concerto is more interesting, even though it sounds like it was composed in the 19th century.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Each time I listen to this work I invariably fail to grasp its structure, the 'where is he going with this' if you will. But do you know what, I don't really care it makes a lovely noise.
> 
> *Messiaen, Turangalila Symphonie - Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano), Dominique Kim (ondes Martenot), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Kent Nagano.*
> 
> I have even more admiration for this recording given its a live performance - respect to all.


I like this recording very much. It was BBC R3's Building a library top choice a while back, if I'm not wrong.

I have a marginal preference for the Chung (DG) and Chailly (Decca) recordings, though.


----------



## OCEANE

Started the listening with John Dowland


----------



## sbmonty

Verdi: Messa Da Requiem
Jessye Norman, Agnes Baltsa, José Carreras, Yevgeny Nesterenko; Bavarian Radio Chorus; Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks; Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Piano Works

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Sibelius: Barcarola, Op. 24, No. 10
Sibelius: Elegiaco, Op. 76 No. 10
Sibelius: Esquisses (5), Op. 114
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees'
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees': Granen, No. 5 (The Spruce Tree/Kuusi)
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees': Koivu, No. 4 (The Birch/Björken)
Sibelius: Impromptus (6), Op. 5: V. Impromptu in B minor
Sibelius: Impromptus (6), Op. 5: VI. Impromptu
Sibelius: Kylikki, Three Lyric Pieces, Op. 41
Sibelius: Romance in D flat major, Op. 24, No. 9
Sibelius: Rondino in G sharp minor, Op .68 No. 2
Sibelius: Six Bagatelles, Op. 97
Sibelius: Six Impromptus, Op. 5
Sibelius: Sonatina in F sharp minor, Op. 67 No. 1
Sibelius: Ten Piano Pieces, Op. 24
Sibelius: Ten Pieces, Op. 58 No. 4: Der Hirt
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1


----------



## Kiki

Philidor said:


> Agreed! I like these recordings of Collins' very much. They often come close to Sibelius' own metronome marks. They show the fluent character of the music. To my mind, if we reduce Sibelius to pseudo-finnish moods with lakes and trees, we lose more than half of it. There is so much logic in these works, not necessarily in a dialectic way as sonata form may be, but rather in an evolutionary way. Keeping tempi fluent can help in pointing out this logic.
> 
> An opposite way of playing Sibelius can be found in Berglund's recordings from Bournemouth (a favorite of D. Hurwitz. "witz" ist the german word for "joke", this helps me reading his reviews.)


Well-said about the pseudo-Finnish moods. I don't like that either. I also prefer Sibelius performances that do not linger. For me, accentuation of themes/dynamics/tempi is OK, as long as it is done consistently and logically instead of being done at only sightseeing spots for crowd-pleasing purpose.

Nice "joke" on that infamous web celebrity. :lol:


----------



## Malx

*Rawsthorne, Violin Concerto No 2 - Rebecca Hirsch (violin), BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Lionel Friend.*


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Thomas Beecham / 1955 Live (BBC Legends)

Viciousness in an elegant way? Have to confess it sounds a bit strange to me. I do like Beecham's generally no-nonsense way, although not so much for some occasionally sweet but flat phrasing.


----------



## OCEANE

Dorian recording produced many beautiful lute music


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9* in D minor, Op. 125
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (April 1961)
Adele Addison, Jane Hobson, Richard Lewis, Donald Bell

I wasn't actually familiar with this Beethoven cycle until recently but I'm loving it so far. I think I like Szell's Beethoven more than his Brahms; his style just seems to suit Beethoven better. Writing in _Gramophone_, Stephen Johnson remarked about this performance, "to call Szell 'anti-romantic' is only acceptable so long as it isn't intended to imply inexpressiveness." I concur.


----------



## Kiki

Bkeske said:


> OK, TT warmed up.
> 
> ...


Is that a phycological thing? If so, I'm able to relate, although mostly with my amp instead of my TT!

I hope it's not a mechanical thing. That would be a worrying thought.


----------



## Bourdon

*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach *

This is a very beautiful and short oratorio, performed in an exemplary manner

Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Cello Concertos

Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Maxim Shostakovich


----------



## Philidor

Bourdon said:


> *Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach *
> 
> This is a very beautiful and short oratorio, performed in an exemplary manner
> 
> Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu


Indeed! It is not so short ... 70 mins or so ...

... and it contains the most complex chorus between Bach/Händel and Beethoven. The 10-mins final chorus "Gott fährt auf mit Jauchzen". Not to be missed, if you're into vocal music between Bach and Beethoven. Strong contender for Haydn.


----------



## Itullian

19 & 22
Love this set


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> Indeed! It is not so short ... 70 mins or so ...
> 
> ... and it contains the most complex chorus between Bach/Händel and Beethoven. The 10-mins final chorus "Gott fährt auf mit Jauchzen". Not to be missed, if you're into vocal music between Bach and Beethoven. Strong contender for Haydn.


72'47 to be more precise  wich is not long compared with the Bach Matthäus or Johannes passion or Die Letzten Leiden Des Erlösers

You are right about the choirs, they are truly exquisite.


----------



## Vasks

*R. Wagner - Overture & Bacchanale from "Tannhauser" (Karajan/DG)
Bruckner - Te Deum (Jochum/DG)*


----------



## Helgi

Yesterday it was Weinberg's chamber symphonies with Kremer and co., and this morning cello, flute and clarinet concertos with the Swedes:










The more I listen to Weinberg, the more I like Weinberg


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud plays Bach

Concertos Italians


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach *
> 
> This is a very beautiful and short oratorio, performed in an exemplary manner
> 
> Die Auferstehung und Himmelfahrt Jesu


Telemann set the same text to one of his oratorios. It's interesting to compare what Telemann did to how CPE Bach treated it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Silvius Weiss*

CD 1


----------



## Neo Romanza

Helgi said:


> Yesterday it was Weinberg's chamber symphonies with Kremer and co., and this morning cello, flute and clarinet concertos with the Swedes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more I listen to Weinberg, the more I like Weinberg


I absolutely agree. He's an excellent composer. I need to do another deep dive into my Weinberg collection at some point.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday -

*Aho
Double Concerto for cor anglais, harp and orchestra
Dimitri Mestdag (cor anglais), Anneleen Lenaerts (harp)
Antwerp Symphony Orchestra
Olari Elts*










I've owned this Aho recording since it's release date and I'm just now getting around to listening to it. So far, it's rather impressive. This composer has become a solid favorite of mine and the more I listen to his music, the more I understand its language. After all the Aho that I've heard, I never heard the same piece twice. Every piece is a world of its own and this is no easy feat for a contemporary composer.


----------



## ELbowe

elgars ghost said:


> Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part two for the rest of this morning and early afternoon.
> 
> I think providing music for a diverse range of radio/cinema commissions such as religious cantatas, historical dramas, plays, documentaries and public information services was not only a factor in terms of Britten's own musical development, but also seemed kind of synonymous with the all-things-to-all-people composer he went on to become (writing music for documentaries about slavery and the mining industry may also helped to reinforce what was to become a life-long left-wing outlook). Some of the subjects may seem like hack work on the surface but when considered collectively it was an unconventional way for a young British composer to hone his craft back then, and the broad canvas the work offered to a rapidly-maturing (as well as very well-read) Britten may partly explain why his own music was able to cover such a wide spectrum of shapes, sizes and subjects over the next 40 years.
> 
> Incidental music for the GPO Film Unit production _*******_ for soprano, tenor, baritone, male choir, oboe, percussion, harp and piano WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1935):
> Short piece for the GPO Film Unit production _Telegrams_ for boys' voices, flute, oboe, clarinet in A, percussion and piano WoO [Text: unknown, poss. W.H. Auden] (1935):
> Incidental music for the GPO Film Unit production _Coal Face_ for speaker, whistler, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, flute, piccolo, clarinet in B-flat, clarinet in A, percussion and two pianos WoO [Text: W.H. Auden/Montagu Slater] (1935):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Our Hunting Fathers_ - cycle of five songs for high voice and orchestra op.8 [Texts: anon. English/anon. English, arr. by W.H. Auden/Thomas Ravenscroft/W.H. Auden] (1936):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When You're Feeling Like Expressing Your Affection_ - song for high voice and piano WoO, written for the GPO Film Unit [Text: attr. to W.H. Auden] (1935):
> _Underneath the Abject Willow_ - song for for two voices and piano [Text: W.H. Auden] (1936):
> _Night Covers Up The Rigid Land_ - song for high voice and piano WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1937):
> _To Lie Flat on the Back With the Knees Flexed_ - song for high voice and piano WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1937):
> _The Sun Shines Down_ - song for high voice and piano WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1937):
> _On This Island_ - cycle of five songs for high voice and piano op.11 [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1937):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Company of Heaven_ - radio cantata for speaker(s), soprano, tenor, mixed choir, timpani, organ and string orchestra WoO [Text: Emperor Theodosius I/Gerard Manley Hopkins/John Milton/Joseph the Hymnographer/ Thomas Heywood/_The Book of Genesis_/_The Second Book of Kings_/Edmund Spenser/_The Gospel of Luke_/attr. to Archbishop Rabanus Maurus, transl. by Athelstan Riley/Christina Rosetti/_The Book of Revelation_/John Ruskin/Francis Thompson/Richard Ellis-Roberts/Emily Brontë/_Psalm XCI_/William Blake/John Bunyan/Dante Gabriel Rossetti/Athelstan Riley] (1937):


Hearing "Night Mail" on the BBC as a very young child was something that has resonated for a life-time. I listen to it constantly and never tire of the excitement and mystery of it all when I first heard it in the 1950s. I am forever thankful to the Beeb for such an education. Thanks for the nice submission.


----------



## HenryPenfold

ELbowe said:


> Hearing "Night Mail" on the BBC as a very young child was something that has resonated for a life-time. I listen to it constantly and never tire of the excitement and mystery of it all when I first heard it in the 1950s. I am forever thankful to the Beeb for such an education. Thanks for the nice submission.


Same here, but vivid memories from the early/mid 1960s, so I guess the music hung around for a while!

P.S. That Britten on Film cd has been in my collection for a long time!


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Mass

Alan Titus

The Norman Scribner Choir, The Berkshire Boys Choir, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bruce

adriesba said:


>


This recording was my introduction to Beethoven's Piano Concertos way back in the 1970s. Still my favorite!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part three for the rest of the afternoon and early evening, featuring another radio commission in which the young composer's music imaginatively compliments Richard Ellis Roberts's plethora of literary sources. The song cycles demonstrate how at ease Britten seemed to be when composing for the single voice and/or choir.

Incidental music for the radio broadcast _The World of the Spirit_ for speaker(s), soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra WoO, posth. arr. by Paul Hindmarsh [Text: _The Book of Joel_/Agnes Mary Frances Duclaux/_The Gospel of John_/William Blake/William Wordsworth/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/_The First Book of Kings_/Emily Brontë/Michelangelo, transl. by Richard Ellis Roberts/_Book of Galatians_/_The Testament of Man_, ed. by Arthur Stanley/Fr. Jamin/Empedocles, transl. by Richard Ellis Roberts/anon. English/Ivan Turgenev/Henry Vaughan/Joseph Estlin Carpenter/Gerard Manley Hopkins/_The Book of Romans_/Robert Bridges/Latin liturgy] (orig. 1938 - arr. mid-1990s):










_The Ballad of Heroes_ for tenor (or soprano), mixed choir and orchestra op.14 [Text: Randall Swingler/W.H. Auden] (1939):










_Les Illuminations_ - song cycle for high voice and string orchestra op.18 [Texts: Arthur Rimbaud] (1939):










_A.M.D.G. (Ad majorem Dei gloriam)_ - cycle of seven songs for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: Gerard Manley Hopkins] (1939):








***

(*** same artwork but without any of the 'Gramophone Awards' detail)

_Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo_ for tenor and piano op.22 (1940):


----------



## HenryPenfold

..........The latest in my A-S traversal 
*

Mahler *6 - LSO, Gergiev.

Live recording.

An incredibly exciting performance, but it doesn't match the intense levels of the actual performances that it's drawn from (do recordings ever?).

Sadly, I don't suppose I'll ever see the Maestro on these shores ever again.


----------



## Bruce

Beginning my day with another quartet by David Diamond. These quartets came as a bit of a surprise to me; they're quite accessible, and varied in their structure.

*David Diamond* - String Quartet No. 6 - Potomac Quartet
*Niels Gade* - Violin Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 21 - Christina Åstrand (violin); Per Salo (piano)

Gade is another composer I recently discovered. He sounds quite a bit like Schubert. Quite pleasant chamber music.

*Tony Lee Garner* - Scenes from a Ballet for Children - Luna Nova New Music Ensemble (interesting, but slight pieces)
*Christoph Graupner* - Trio Sonata No. 1 in C major, GWV201 - Members of the Finnish Baroque Orchestra

And still in the queue. . .

*Shostakovich *- String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat minor, Op. 138 - Pacifica Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Holy Monday is the day for the Passion narrative according to St. Matthew.

*Heinrich Schütz: Matthäus-Passion SWV 479*

Georg Poplutz, tenor (evangelist)
Felix Rumpf, bass (Jesus)
Dresdner Kammerchor
Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Ashkan Behzadi* - Crescita Plastica
*David Bird* - Bezier & Apocrypha
*Clara Iannotta* - Limun

andPlay ensemble ( => Maya Bennardo - violin & Hannah Levinson - viola)


----------



## Philidor

Not too bad for this season.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 G minor KV 478*

Beaux Arts Trio
Bruno Giuranna, viola


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rossini, Overtures*


----------



## Bourdon

*Vivaldi*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Janacek, Glagolithic Mass
*

I read somewhere that today is Ancerl's birthday. Whether it is or not, it's a good excuse to listen to this.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire disc:


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert*: _Fantasy in C Major for Violin and Piano_ D. 934






Dmitry Smirnov, Violin
Jan Schultsz, Hammerflügel

Hammerflügel: Strobel Wien 1824


----------



## Philidor

There's a new quartet of the week:

*Pascal Dusapin: Quatuor V (2004-2005)*

Arditti Quartet










I admit that this is a hard nut to crack. But I am glad to have some pretext to approaching to music that came to life during my lifetime.


----------



## Bourdon

*Russian Liturgical Chant*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

This is nice until the last movement, which starts out good, then loses steam and just becomes boring.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

This is nice until the last movement, which starts out good, then loses steam and just becomes boring.

View attachment 166289


----------



## Art Rock

Charles Villiers Stanford: Symphony No.4, Irish Rhapsody No.6, Oedipus Rex Prelude (Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley, Lydia Mordkovitch, Chandos)

More romantic delights from this Irish composer. The 4th symphony (1888) is every bit as interesting as the other six. The sixth Irish rhapsody is a late (around 1922) and fascinating work for violin and orchestra, swinging in mood between serenity and Irish folk dances. There is a substantial bonus in the Prelude to the incidental music for Oedipus Rex (1887). I've had this series of Stanford symphonies by Handley on Chandos CD's for about three decades, and I never tire of them.


----------



## Philidor

Next RVW7.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica ("Symphony No. 7")*

Patrizia Rosario, soprano
BBC Symphony Chorus
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Andrew Davis


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart - Complete Piano Sonatas - Ingrid Haebler - Box Set 5CDs


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Symphony No 9 - LSO, Josef Krips.*


----------



## SanAntone

*Anton Arensky | Pieces for Violin/Cello and Piano | Moscow Rachmaninoff Trio*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Philidor said:


> There's a new quartet of the week:
> 
> *Pascal Dusapin: Quatuor V (2004-2005)*
> 
> Arditti Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit that this is a hard nut to crack. But I am glad to have some pretext to approaching to music that came to life during my lifetime.


I have that set and the CD that has quartets 6 & 7. I find no.5 far less interesting than most of the others. 7 is my current favourite, but at 37 minutes it requires one to put a lot more skin in the game!


----------



## Philidor

HenryPenfold said:


> I have that set and the CD that has quartets 6 & 7. I find no.5 far less interesting than most of the others. 7 is my current favourite, but at 37 minutes it requires one to put a lot more skin in the game!


My favorite for the time being is Quatuor II ("Time Zones"). But "You can never swim twice in the same river".


----------



## HenryPenfold

Philidor said:


> My favorite for the time being is Quatuor II ("Time Zones"). But "You can never swim twice in the same river".


Yes, that's an excellent piece, one of the best.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part four for the rest of today, although _The Rescue of Penelope_ may be held over until tomorrow morning.

_(4) Cabaret Songs_ for voice and piano WoO [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1937-39):
_What's On Your Mind?_ - song for high voice and piano WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1941):
_Underneath the Abject Willow_ - song for two voices and piano WoO, arr. for high voice and piano WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (orig. 1936 - arr. 1941):
_Fish in the Unruffled Lakes_ - song for high voice and piano WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1938 - rev. 1942-43):










_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. I: British Isles_ - seven songs for voice and piano WoO [Texts: anon. folk sources from England, Scotland and Wales/W.B. Yeats] (bet. c. 1940-42):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. II: France_ - eight songs for voice and piano WoO [Texts: anon. folk sources from France] (1942):










_A Hymn to St. Cecilia_ for unaccompanied mixed choir with solos op.27 [Text: W.H. Auden] (1942):










_A Ceremony of Carols_ for treble voices and harp op.28 [Texts: anon. English/James, John and Robert Wedderburn/Robert Southwell/William Cornish] (1942):










Incidental music for the radio drama _The Rescue of Penelope_ (after Homer's _Odyssey_) for narrator, soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone/bass and orchestra WoO, posth. arr. by Chris de Souza in association with Colin Matthews and Donald Mitchell [Text: Edward Sackville-West] (orig. 1943 - arr. mid-1990s):


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Serenades.

Mackerras and the SCO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Art Rock

Nikolai Afanasiev and Sergei Rachmaninoff: String Quartets

Don't go looking for this CD - it does not exist. Just a bit of fun I had making while listening to three YouTube videos that would make a nice CD combination. Nikolay Afanasyev (1820 - 1898) was an Imperial Russian violin virtuoso and composer. Although he is virtually unknown (well, I had never heard of him), I took the advice of Merl to give this quartet (nicknamed Volga) a listen, and I absolutely love it. It is a romantic masterpiece that for me scores 'essential' on the Artrockometer. It is one of two recent blog entries by Merl, and I decided to give the other a go as well: Rachmaninoff's first. Truth be told, I had no clue that Rachmaninoff had composed a string quartet, let alone two. Since they are both short (and unfinished, two movements each), I played both. They are rather early works (1890/1896) and Merl's comment on the first ("slight but nice") is spot on in my opinion. The second has a more individual sound, and it is a pity he did not finish it.
Youtube links that I listened to: Afanasiev, Rachmaninoff 1, Rachmaninoff 2.


----------



## John Zito

Marc-André Hamelin's next Hyperion album is due out this summer, and it's the complete piano rags of William Bolcom. This news has me revisiting a favorite disc:









I especially love "Knockout," "The Brooklyn Dodge," and _The Garden of Eden_. I look forward to hearing what Hamelin does with them.


----------



## Philidor

Next Sib 4.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 A minor op. 63*

Oslo Philharmonic
Klaus Mäkelä










If op. 63 is presented as slowly as here, I can appreciate it, if it is on the very intensive side. Mäkelä does it very intensively, a predecessor could be found with Segerstam I (with the Danish national SO), which I like most among "slow" recordings of this work. Timings: Segerstam I: 11:18/5:05/12:24/11:02; Mäkelä: 11:20/4:55/11:40/9:57.

(Let me do some promotion for Collins: 8:47/3:59/8:48/10:06).


----------



## SONNET CLV

Upon re-reading a thread on the "Orchestral Music" chapter of this Forum, I began revisiting albums in my collection on the Louisville First Edition label. I have well over 100 of these releases, having been a subscriber to their monthly recording release program back in the day and having since added releases which initially escaped me. Much of this is fine music.

I spent a good part of yesterday with favorites, including the three Ross Lee Finney symphonies.

Today I started my listening session with a long-time favorite, and one of the best releases in the Louisville catalog: LOU-592 featuring two works: Colin McPhee's Symphony No. 2, _Pastoral_, and Sir Arthur Bliss's _Discourse for Orchestra_. This is the monaural LP, but when listening to the music, I was unaware of this "restriction". The sound is full, expansive, and brilliant; brasses wail out, strings are substantial, and woodwinds have a realistic timbre. Add to this a minimum of "noise" from this 50 year old record, and you have a delightful medium by which to enjoy an hour of your life.























Both works were commissions of the Louisville Orchestra and were released in a wonderful box set in 1961, the recordings dating to the late 1950s. I don't have the box set (The Louisville Orchestra Commissioning Series - Vol 1, six vinyl records), but I _do_ have all of the music that was included in that set. My copy of LOU-592 is a reissue from the mid- to late-1970s, in the familiar red jacket. (Louisville recordings of the early era had distinctive gray, blue, and red sleeves, depending upon the issue. Later release jackets were printed with distinctive designs for each issue. I sort of like the generic Louisville cover look, with that gold circle informing of the title.)

As wonderful as the Bliss _Discourse_ is, it remains the McPhee Symphony to which I have turned again and again over the years, seemingly unable to get enough of it, though it nearly all resonates in my memory already. This _Pastoral_ Symphony by Canadian McPhee was composed in 1957 yet resonates with a timeless charm. It ranks high on my list of "favorite symphonies by lesser known composers", as well as on my list of "favorite symphonies." Check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## Art Rock

Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 11 Choral Music (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)

CD 5: a compilation of religious works. Two main collections of Chrorales (Chorales written for Martin Wegelius in Helsinki, 1887-89, Chorales written for Albert Becker in Berlin, 1889-90) and 15 shorter pieces, many of which in different versions. It is all good music, but it does become a bit monotonous in terms of atmosphere and technique (canons, canons everywhere!). So far, the least convincing CD in this particular box, but still OK.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Ludwig Schon

John Zito and I clearly share a love of William Bolcom.

In light of all the kerfuffle presently taking place in TC Towers, over cultural appropriation and sacred texts (LvB's 9th), it is good to revisit Bolcom's beautiful reimagining of Blake's Jerusalem, not on England's green and pleasant land, but rather in America's Deep South (pre & post Jim Crow), where bluegrass, ragtime, scat, country, spirituals, jazz and funk rule supreme.

Rock on William Bolcom. You're a goddam culturally (in)appropriate, cracker genius, in my eyes! Chapeau!


----------



## SanAntone

*Einojuhani Rautavaara | Symphony No. 6, "Vincentiana" | Max Pommer / Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## SONNET CLV

Art Rock said:


> Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 11 Choral Music (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)
> 
> CD 5: a compilation of religious works. Two main collections of Chrorales (Chorales written for Martin Wegelius in Helsinki, 1887-89, Chorales written for Albert Becker in Berlin, 1889-90) and 15 shorter pieces, many of which in different versions. *It is all good music, but it does become a bit monotonous in terms of atmosphere and technique (canons, canons everywhere!). *So far, the least convincing CD in this particular box, but still OK.


Perhaps that CD 5 should have been "remastered" by the engineering crew who worked with Antal Dorati and the Minneapolis Symphony on that Mercury Living Presence recording of Tchaikovsky's _1812 Overture_. Though we could do without Deems Taylor commentary and even the military brass band and bells, another cannon or two might actually help to liven things up a bit when the going gets "a bit monotonous in terms of atmosphere and technique"!


----------



## perempe

Händel: Dixit Dominus ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Chœur du Concert D'Astrée ∙ Emmanuelle Haïm

I watch it because of Emőke Baráth. After Dixit, I'll watch Bach's Magnificat as well (with the same cast).


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Colin Davis / 1976 (Philips)

For many years, Colin Davis' Sibelius was my yardstick, but I have grown out of big, romantic and slow Sibelius a long time ago. However, his Boston Sibelius #6 is different. It is even faster and pushier than Saraste's and Collins'. It does not have much of that pastoral quality, nor that mystery usually associated with it; but it has a strong sense of being a symphonic dialogue and a very fascinating one.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing this entire recording:


What do you consider to be Aho's 5 greatest works, Neo?

I love the 4, 10, 13 & 15 symphonies and the clarinet concerto. You?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ludwig Schon said:


> What do you consider to be Aho's 5 greatest works, Neo?
> 
> I love the 4, 10, 13 & 15 symphonies and the clarinet concerto. You?


Excellent question, Ludwig Schon. Honestly, I'm still exploring the 29 BIS CDs of his music that I own, but if I could come up with a list off the top of my head, I'd go with the following (in no particular order):

_Symphony No. 10
Flute Concerto
Clarinet Concerto
Trombone Concerto
Chinese Songs_

This is just a rough guess as to what has stood out to me at the moment. I also like his chamber and solo piano works a lot, but again, there's just so much of his music that I need either hear again or give a first proper listen to --- so much music, so little time.

P.S. I've been meaning to ask you about your Pettersson avatar. I take it that you're a fan of his music? I quite enjoy it myself --- I love _Symphonies Nos. 6, 7_ & _8_, but also the _Concertos for String Orchestra Nos. 1-3_ and _Violin Concerto No. 2_. _Vox humana_ is also quite a nice work as is the song cycle _Barefoot Songs_. I need to get more familiar with his earlier and late symphonies --- I remember enjoyed the 10th and 11th quite a bit, but also the 14th.


----------



## D Smith

Bach: Matthaus Passion. Raphael Pichon, Pygmalion. Recommended.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Re: *Aho* (posts # 7447 & 7446)

I have a few recordings, but I only really know 4, 10 & the Clarinet concerto. I'll listen to 12 again soon, I can't remember anything about it except I know I liked it last time I listened to it!


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Neo Romanza said:


> Excellent question, Ludwig Schon. Honestly, I'm still exploring the 29 BIS CDs of his music that I own, but if I could come up with a list off the top of my head, I'd go with the following (in no particular order):
> 
> _Symphony No. 10
> Flute Concerto
> Clarinet Concerto
> Trombone Concerto
> Chinese Songs_
> 
> This is just a rough guess as to what has stood out to me at the moment. I also like his chamber and solo piano works a lot, but again, there's just so much of his music that I need either hear again or give a first proper listen to --- so much music, so little time.
> 
> P.S. I've been meaning to ask you about your Pettersson avatar. I take it that you're a fan of his music? I quite enjoy it myself --- I love _Symphonies Nos. 6, 7_ & _8_, but also the _Concertos for String Orchestra Nos. 1-3_ and _Violin Concerto No. 2_. _Vox humana_ is also quite a nice work as is the song cycle _Barefoot Songs_. I need to get more familiar with his earlier and late symphonies --- I remember enjoyed the 10th and 11th quite a bit, but also the 14th.


Well spotted. Yes, I am indeed a Petterssonian. What sets Allan apart from all the other great symphonists, since Bruckner & Mahler's era, is that there is no throw-away line, no wandering down a wormhole to find a muse; no grandiose statements about forsaking western percussion, in order to produce frankly awful work - a la Aho's 14th symphony.

No, Pettersson's tone and mastery is evident from his 1st symphony right through to the fragment of his 17th.

I've said before and I'll say it again, he was a king of Swedish kings, the Henrik Larsson of 20th Century classical music. Neo, he was a goddam genius!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ludwig Schon said:


> Well spotted. Yes, I am indeed a Petterssonian. What sets Allan apart from all the other great symphonists, since Bruckner & Mahler's era, is that there is no throw-away line, no wandering down a wormhole to find a muse; no grandiose statements about forsaking western percussion, in order to produce frankly awful work - a la Aho's 14th symphony.
> 
> No, Pettersson's tone and mastery is evident from his 1st symphony right through to the fragment of his 17th.
> 
> I've said before and I'll say it again, he was a king of Swedish kings, the Henrik Larsson of 20th Century classical music. Neo, he was a goddam genius!


I certainly agree that there's no one like Pettersson, but I would say there are many symphonists who I'd rate as highly and were writing around the same time as Pettersson. What would be your "Top 5" favorite Pettersson works?


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Neo Romanza said:


> I certainly agree that there's no one like Pettersson, but I would say there are many symphonists who I'd rate as highly and were writing around the same time as Pettersson. What would be your "Top 5" favorite Pettersson works?


Oh, I don't deny that there are great symphonists post Bruckner/Mahler, but only Pettersson managed to produce a corpus comparable in scale and consistency. Re: my own personal favourites, it would have to be sym. 5-9 & 13


----------



## Bkeske

Kiki said:


> Is that a phycological thing? If so, I'm able to relate, although mostly with my amp instead of my TT!
> 
> I hope it's not a mechanical thing. That would be a worrying thought.


Ha! No no, it was just a figure of speech. My old SOTA TT doesn't need to warm up, but my mono blocks amps do like a bit of warm-up time.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ludwig Schon said:


> Oh, I don't deny that there are great symphonists post Bruckner/Mahler, but only Pettersson managed to produce a corpus comparable in scale and consistency. Re: my own personal favourites, it would have to be sym. 5-9 & 13


Good call on 13

LS/Neo, I have all the Lindberg releases and quite a few Segerstam (and others besides), I'm not sure which I prefer - what's your view?


----------



## adriesba

Bruce said:


> This recording was my introduction to Beethoven's Piano Concertos way back in the 1970s. Still my favorite!


I enjoyed it.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

HenryPenfold said:


> Good call on 13
> 
> LS/Neo, I have all the Lindberg releases and quite a few Segerstam (and others besides), I'm not sure which I prefer - what's your view?


Leif for 8, 10, 11 & 15. Lindbergh for all the rest…


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ludwig Schon said:


> Leif for 8, 10, 11 & 15. Lindbergh for all the rest…


Interesting - thanks!

I have 8, 10, 11 & 15 by Leif and Lindbergh for the rest!!


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> Good call on 13
> 
> LS/Neo, I have all the Lindberg releases and quite a few Segerstam (and others besides), I'm not sure which I prefer - what's your view?


I can't say I've been too crazy about the Lindberg recordings. I own many of them and they just don't do much for me to be honest. Segerstam and Comissiona are my favorite Pettersson conductors, but I also love the CPO set of symphonies (w/ various conductors).


----------



## Bkeske

The Alberni Quartet : Britten - String Quartet No. 2 In C Major Op. 36 & String Quartet No. 3 Op. 94. CRD Records 1981


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Neo Romanza said:


> I can't say I've been too crazy about the Lindberg recordings. I own many of them and they just don't do much for me to be honest. Segerstam and Comissiona are my favorite Pettersson conductors, but I also love the CPO set of symphonies (w/ various conductors).


I wasn't particularly impressed with the 1st couple of Lindbergh recordings of Barefoot Songs, and the Concertos.


----------



## KevinW

My review of a Classic loved composition: Mozart Violin Concerto No. 3 by Arthur Grumiaux, Sir Colin Davis and LSO.


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Jukka-Pekka Saraste / 1993 Live (Finlandia)

Here's my nonsense of the day. Sibelius #7 is one of those pieces of music in which its perpetual motion leads to a breakdown of time. The faster the music moves/changes, the more it seems it is standing still in time.

And Saraste's live #7 is like a running river. Perpetual and unstoppable. Absolutely sublime!


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms | Four Serious Songs | Janet Baker / Andre Previn*


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 4*

_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Fritz Reiner_


----------



## Bkeske

The Gabrieli String Quartet : Bridge - Novelletten For String Quartet & Three Idylls For String Quartet / Britten - String Quartet In D Major & Phantasy Quartet For Oboe, Violin, Viola And Violincello. London 1979


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: *Das wohltemperierte Klavier*
Kenneth Gilbert, harpsichord (1983)

I have been searching for Ralph Kirkpatrick's harpsichord recording of the Well-Tempered Clavier, and all I've found is an indication that it has never been transferred to digital media in this interesting article from the Washington Post: https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts-entertainment/2022/01/08/bach-recording-clavier/. (I'm not talking about the more famous clavichord recording Kirkpatrick made on Archiv, which has been reissued as part of the Deutsche Grammophon Originals series. I also am aware of a 1957 recording of Book I made in Baden-Baden, though I haven't heard it.) I just picked up a copy of Kirkpatrick's book about the Well-Tempered Clavier, which reminded me of this white whale of mine. If anyone knows of a CD or downloadable (or streamable) version of Kirkpatrick's harpsichord recording on Deutsche Grammophon, please let me know! Anyway I can't convince myself of the sound of the clavichord so I turned to Gilbert's harpsichord recording instead. Kirkpatrick's discography is at this link: https://library.bu.edu/c.php?g=268287&p=1790249. It's pretty clear that all three recordings _exist_ but I just can't seem to get my hands on a non-vinyl copy of the harpsichord recording.

Here's Kirkpatrick's book, published in 1984 just after his death:








_Interpreting Bach's_ Well-Tempered Clavier: _A Performer's Discourse of Method_
Ralph Kirkpatrick, 1984
Yale University Press, New Haven


----------



## pmsummer

COLOURS IN THE DARK
_The Instrumental Music of..._
*Alexander Agricola*
Ensemble Leones
Marc Lewon - director
_
Christophorus_


----------



## haziz

* Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23*

_ Van Cliburn (piano)
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra
Kiril Kondrashin_


----------



## Bruce

Finishing up my survey of Diamond's string quartets, I begin this evening with:

*David Diamond* - String Quartet No. 7 - Potomac Quartet

Followed by:

*Paul Hindemith* - Stücke für Fagott und Violoncello - Craig Hultgren (cello); Jennifer Rhodes (bassoon)
*Vagn Holmboe* - String Quartet No. 6, Op. 78 - Kontra Quartet
*Eleanor Hovda* - Lemniscates - Cassatt String Quartet
*Andrew Imbrie* - Cello Sonata - Robert Sayre (cello); Roy Bogas (piano)

The Hovda is rather like angry bees, and I can't really discern much structure to it. A few more listenings will be required. As for Imbrie, I find him a very interesting composer, but this sonata is quite difficult. Again, more auditions will be necessary.


----------



## SanAntone

*Beethoven | Piano Concerto No. 4 in G Major, Op. 58 | Mitsuko Uchida / Simon Rattle / Berliner Philharmoniker*


----------



## Bkeske

Budapest String Quartet : Ravel - Quartet In F Major / Debussy - Quartet In G Minor, Opus 10. Columbia Masterworks reissue, early 60's? Originally 1953


----------



## Rogerx

Lanner: Viennese Dances

Orchestre de Cannes, Wolfgang Dörner

Lanner: Hansjörgl-Polka
Lanner: Hofball-Tänze (Court Ball Dances), Op. 161
Lanner: Steyrische Tänze, Op. 165
Lanner: Viennese Dances


----------



## John Zito

John Zito said:


> *Date*: 8:00 PM on Saturday, May 31, 2014
> *Venue*: Severance Hall, Cleveland OH
> *Artists*: Simone Lamsma (filling in for Janine Jansen), Vladimir Jurowski, Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> *Program*:
> 
> Stravinsky - Scherzo Fantastique, Op. 3 (1908)
> Britten - Violin Concerto, Op. 15 (1940)
> Prokofiev - Selections from Cinderella, Op. 87 (1945)
> *Reviews*:
> 
> https://bachtrack.com/review-jurowski-lamsma-cleveland-may-2014
> https://www.cleveland.com/musicdance/2014/05/cleveland_orchestra_sees_two_b.html
> https://clevelandclassical.com/revi...h-vladimir-jurowski-and-simone-lamsma-may-29/
> 
> I picked this one because I went into the concert completely unfamiliar with any of the works, and the performances nevertheless kept me in rapt attention. I don't consider myself a very sophisticated listener, so if I attend a performance of music I've never heard before, as often as not I get lost and my mind wanders. But during this concert something clicked and the exact opposite happened.


Currently taking a trip down memory lane:


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms*: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
Ivan Moravec
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Gothos

Stabat Mater

Prague Philharmonic Choir

Prague Symphony Orchestra/Jiri Belohlavek


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Cello Concerto & 'Dumky' Trio

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

The Prague Philharmonia, Jirí Belohlávek


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
Symphony No. 8 in E-flat, Op. 83
USSR Ministry of Culture SO
Rozhdestvensky*

From this long OOP set -


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schmidt*: Symphony No. 4 in C major
Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Paavo Järvi


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-Serenades.
> 
> Mackerras and the SCO.


Enjoyed this CD so much I decided to start the day ( while doing a bit of work) with more Brahms.....

2nd and 3rd symphonies performed by Ticciati and the SCO ( again....they really have made some impressive recordings over recent years!)


----------



## jim prideaux

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Glazunov
> Symphony No. 8 in E-flat, Op. 83
> USSR Ministry of Culture SO
> Rozhdestvensky*
> 
> From this long OOP set -


My favourite Glazunov symphonies are 4-7 and the performances from this set really are impressive!


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening: old and new

CPE Bach - St Luke Passion
Daus/Mendelssohn Symphonia








Penderecki - St Luke Passion
Nagano/Montreal Symphony Orchestra








Haydn - String Quartets Op 71
Griller SQ








Webern - Complete SQs and Trios
Arditti SQ








Carmina Burana
Ensemble Unicorn; Ensemble Oni Wytars








Orff - Carmina Burana
Runnicles/Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Can't post the cover for this one. If you don't have this recording you're missing out.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Musical Offering, BWV1079

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner .


----------



## Neo Romanza

jim prideaux said:


> My favourite Glazunov symphonies are 4-7 and the performances form this set really are impressive!


I own Fedoseyev, Jarvi, Serebrier, Svetlanov and Rozhdestvensky Glazunov symphony cycles and Rozhdestvensky comes out on top.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Paint By Numbers tracklist:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ifukube
Arctic Forest, symphonic poem
Orchestra Nipponica
Tetsuji Honna*










Such a hugely enjoyable work --- very atmospheric. This is the second recording I own of it. I'll have to do an A/B comparison to see which performance I prefer.


----------



## jim prideaux

Neo Romanza said:


> I own Fedoseyev, Jarvi, Serebrier, Svetlanov and Rozhdestvensky Glazunov symphony cycles and Rozhdestvensky comes out on top.


Neo.....thanks for the timely inspiration this dull morning!

Glazunov 4th from the Jarvi/Bamberg cycle as it one of the cycles I have listened to the least


----------



## Philidor

A very fine one.

*Francis Poulenc: Stabat mater*

Patricia Petibon
Choeur de l'Orchestre de Paris
Orchestre de Paris
Paavo Järvi


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part five for this vile morning (meteorologically speaking...).

_Serenade_ - cycle of six songs with prologue and epilogue for tenor, horn and string orchestra op.31 [Texts: Charles Cotton/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/William Blake/anon. 15th century English/Ben Jonson/John Keats] (1943):










_Rejoice in the Lamb_ - festival cantata for treble, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ op.30 [Texts: Christopher Smart] (1943):
_Festival Te Deum_ for treble voice, mixed choir and organ op.32 [Text: _The Book of Common Prayer_] (1944):










_Chorale After an Old French Carol_ for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1944):








***

(*** same artwork but without any of the 'Gramophone Awards' detail)

_The Holy Sonnets of John Donne_ - cycle of nine songs for high voice and piano op.35 (1945):










_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. III: British Isles_ - seven songs for voice and piano WoO [Texts: anon. folk sources from England and Scotland] (1945-46)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

abridged and sung in English

David Lloyd (Evangelist), William Wildermann (Jesus), Adele Addison, Betty Allen, Charles Bressler, Donald Bell

New York Philharmonic, Collegiate Chorale, Leonard Bernstein

Almost Easter .


----------



## Itullian

28,29,39
Love this set!


----------



## Ludwig Schon

What better way to spend the morning, than with the Celibidache of the grand piano!

Can't say I always enjoy the funereal (Richter-mortis) liberties he takes, and the sound quality can often be terrible, but this is a recording that proves to me that he was a goddam, Faberge egg-headed genius! Chapeau, comrade!


----------



## jim prideaux

YT.....listening to Belohlavek and the CPO performing Brahms Serenade no.1

lovely!


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Jascha Heifetz, LPO, Thomas Beecham.*

A disc that has sat long on the shelves but seldom played - it is of historical interest no doubt, (1935 recording), but there are so many very good recordings in much better sound that I prefer listening to. This one is too good to dispense with but will be relegated to the secondary storage system to create shelf space.


----------



## Merl

This has turned out to be a very fine set.especially in the later quartets. I've had to add them into my schubert blogs. The 15th is a particular excellent performance.


----------



## Dimace

Today I have something different from you: Two very significant american composers. *Amy & Samuel* with Detroit S.O under Neeme Järvi. Nice CD, very good sound, interesting works.

_(I love seeing women composing. They have their own feeling & touch for the music. In the future, I will try to listen & bring to you more women composers.)_


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Disc 2


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Debussy - Disc 2


And back is the avatar....


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Following on from a conversation further up this thread from last night; while it's all about the sympathies of the symphonies for Lil Ludi, this is nevertheless an exceptional recording of the Violin Concerto No 2. The 6 Barefoot Songs are also in a far more naturally sounding setting than the recent more clinical, austere Lindberg recording. Chapeau!


----------



## HenryPenfold

A-S continued.......

Earlier this morning I listened to Gergiev again (see post #*7408* in this thread for details) and then moved on to Rattle's last BPO live M6 (and listened to it through twice).

The BPO sound stunning, especially the strings. The first movement is not quite as vigorous as I would like, but the andante is outstanding. Rattle really does step up a gear or two in this movement. The scherzo is firm, but I sense that Rattle's interventionism that worked so well in the andante seems mannered here.

The finale is exciting and the intensity is palpably dialled up a bit, but in a completely credible way. I like the wind-writing most in the finale, and I'm not let down, the wind-playing is gorgeous in this performance.

So far I will say that I find that Rattle ever so slightly over-manages things, which I find renders it a bit clinical. I have a preference for the Petrenko BPO.


----------



## haziz

* Hanson, H: Symphony No. 3, Op. 33*
_
Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 23 May 1990
Recording Venue: Seattle Opera House, USA


----------



## HenryPenfold

Dimace said:


> _(I love seeing women composing. They have their own feeling & touch for the music. In the future, I will try to listen & bring to you more women composers.)_


Yes, they have their own delicate way with such things. And it's so much nicer for them to stay out of matters they don't understand like politics and the economy.

This afternoon I think I'll leaf through my Éliane Radigue, Gloria Coates and Rebecca Saunders recordings and assemble a playlist. But please do try to bring to us more women composers, the fairer sex are woefully under-represented.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

HenryPenfold said:


> A-S continued.......
> 
> Earlier this morning I listened to Gergiev again (see post #*7408* in this thread for details) and then moved on to Rattle's last BPO live M6 (and listened to it through twice).
> 
> The BPO sound stunning, especially the strings. The first movement is not quite as vigorous as I would like, but the andante is outstanding. Rattle really does step up a gear or two in this movement. The scherzo is firm, but I sense that Rattle's interventionism that worked so well in the andante seems mannered here.
> 
> The finale is exciting and the intensity is palpably dialled up a bit, but in a completely credible way. I like the wind-writing most in the finale, and I'm not let down, the wind-playing is gorgeous in this performance.
> 
> So far I will say that I find that Rattle ever so slightly over-manages things, which I find renders it a bit clinical. I have a preference for the Petrenko BPO.


It's Abbado & the BPO for Mahler 6-7 for me. I avoid Rattle like the plague, unless there are no/few options available, e.g. Szymanowski.

The one Rattle recording I do like is the Stravinsky symphonies…


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> Yes, they have their own delicate way with such things. And it's so much nicer for them to s*tay out of matters they don't understand like politics and the economy*.
> 
> This afternoon I think I'll leaf through my Éliane Radigue, Gloria Coates and Rebecca Saunders recordings and assemble a playlist. But please do try to bring to us more women composers. :tiphat:


I am assuming (and hoping) that you are being sarcastic.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ludwig Schon said:


> It's Abbado & the BPO for Mahler 6-7 for me. I avoid Rattle like the plague, unless there are no/few options available, e.g. Szymanowski.
> 
> The one Rattle recording I do like is the Stravinsky symphonies…
> 
> View attachment 166337


My goto M7 is Abbado Chicago DG. 6 is not so easy for me.

Rattle's Stravinsky is unfamiliar to me.


----------



## haziz

*Pettersson: Symphony No. 7*
_
Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra
Christian Lindberg_
Recorded: January 2017
Recording Venue: Louis de Geer Concert Hall, Norrköping, Sweden

First time listening to this symphony and this composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6/ Tchaikovsky: Capriccio italien, Op. 45

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

This Maria vespers is my first acquaintance and I immediately fell in love with this work. The opening, the recorders increase the upward festive joy in an appropriate way. The choir sounds a bit heavy, but does not detract from a convincing performance. Many performances have appeared afterwards and there is only one recording that disputes it as my number one and that is the recording that has become a classic, Parrott and his superb soloists and choir. The sound is still more than excellent and the performance may fall short on points, but as a whole this is a wonderful performance. Many later recordings, despite all what is called progress, lack what makes music what it is, it is more than the execution of all kinds of correctly applied stylistic ideas. This Jurgen Jürgens recording is a warm bath and I wouldn't want to miss it.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6/ Tchaikovsky: Capriccio italien, Op. 45
> 
> Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


PentaTone classics seem to be a very good label.

Welcome back, btw.


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> PentaTone classics seem to be a very good label.
> 
> Welcome back, btw.


I did got a lot of them from a neighbour/ friend. He was not satisfied with them. His loss I would say. 
And...thank you.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part six scattered throughout the afternoon.

_Canticle I: My Beloved is Mine_ for high voice and piano op.40 [Text: Francis Quarles] (1947):










_St. Nicolas_ - cantata for tenor solo, mixed choir, semi-chorus, four boy singers, string orchestra, piano duet, percussion and organ op.42 [Text: Eric Crozier] (1947-48):










_Spring Symphony_ for soprano, contralto, tenor, mixed choir, boys' choir and orchestra op.44 [Texts: anon. 16th century English/Edmund Spenser/Thomas Nashe/George Peele/John Clare/John Milton/Robert Herrick/Henry Vaughan/W.H. Auden/Richard Barnfield/William Blake/Francis Beaumont/John Fletcher] (1948-49):

Alison Hagley (sop.), Catherine Robbin (alt.), John Mark Ainsley (ten.), The Boy and Girl Choristers of Salisbury Cathedral, The Monteverdi Choir and the Philharmonia Orchestra/John Eliot Gardiner










_The Little Sweep_ - children's opera in one act for bass, tenor, contralto, four sopranos, four boy trebles, string quartet, piano duet and percussion op.45 [Libretto: Eric Crozier] (1949 - rev. 1955 and 1965):

David Hemmings/Michael Ingram/Robin Fairhurst/Lyn Vaughan (trebles), Jennifer Vyvyan/April Cantelo/Marilyn Baker/Gabrielle Soskin (sopranos), Nancy Thomas (contralto), Peter Pears (tenor), Trevor Anthony (bass), the Choir of Alleyn's School and the English Opera Group Orchestra/Benjamin Britten


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Kirill Petrenko: Bayerisches Staatsorchester (~2021)

It was funny reading reviews of this recording; Edward Seckerson in _Gramophone_ loved it, but Hurwitz hated it. Loved Seckerson's mention of the "loudest note" in the symphony: a snap-pizzicato in the celli and contrabasses marked _fffff_ at bar 401 of the Scherzo (three measures after rehearsal 161). I'm usually open to different interpretations of a piece as long as they have something compelling to say. I won't bash this recording; I've enjoyed it. It's a lighter Mahler Seventh than I'm used to, perhaps, but after Klemperer's recording, anything sounds fleet-footed. Some fine orchestral playing in this recording as well. An auspicious start to my morning.


----------



## Vasks

_"I try to free my music from barren traditions that stiffle it"_

*Debussy - Nocturnes (Ashkenazy/London)
Debussy - Preludes #1-3 from "Book 2" (Jacobs/Nonesuch)
Debussy - Iberia from "Images" (Lopez-Cobos/Telarc) *


----------



## Rogerx

CD 14

MOZART: The Horn Concertos

Baumann / St Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## SanAntone

*Alphons Diepenbrock | Songs, Vol. 1 | Christoph Prégardien*


----------



## Malx

After seeing this recording mentioned on another thread I have given it a listen via Qobuz.

*Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde - Sarah Connolly, Toby Spence, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin.*

A first rate live performance.


----------



## Itullian

12, 13,14,15
Hogwood


----------



## Kiki

Malx said:


> After seeing this recording mentioned on another thread I have given it a listen via Qobuz.
> 
> *Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde - Sarah Connolly, Toby Spence, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin.*
> 
> A first rate live performance.


Absolutely gorgeous! Couldn't be more positive about it!


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Sinfonia concertante, Sonata

Bruno Philippe (cello), Tanguy de Williencourt (piano), Hessischer Rundfunks Sinfonieorchester, Christoph Eschenbach

Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, Op. 119
Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 10 (Cooke II) 
New Philharmonia Orchestra / Wyn Morris / 1973 (Decca)

An idiosyncratic and ultra-slow burn from eternal fire to salvation.


----------



## OCEANE

Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto no. 2 by Alexandre Tharaud demonstrates the high standard of recording while the interpretation is quick and shape!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Aho
Quintet for clarinet and string quartet
Osmo Vänskä (clarinet), Gina Dibello (violin), Anthony Ross (cello), Thomas Turner (viola), Sarah Kwak (violin)*


----------



## OCEANE

Manfred Honeck is one of my top five favourite living conductors and I like his style and attitude towards music (watched his several interviews in which he talked about music and conducting). Indeed, I trust his interpretation of music i'm familiar. 
Mahler No. 1 - he doesn't smooth the edge but let the orchestra ( Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra) show off, yet keeps minimum control for the contextual depth. Exton's sound quality is outstanding.


----------



## Rogerx

Encore!

Heinrich Schiff (cello), Samuel Sanders (piano)
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Falla: Ritual Fire Dance (from El amor brujo)
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Glière: Waltz in A, Op. 48 No. 2
Granados: Danza española, Op. 37 No. 5 'Andaluza'
Joplin: Elite Syncopations
Joplin: Original Rag
Kreisler: Drei Walzer (Liebesfreud - Liebesleid - Schön Rosmarin)
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Kreisler: Schön Rosmarin
Mainardi: Due Canti giapponesi
Paganini: Cantabile for violin & piano/guitar in D major, Op. 17, MS 109
Paganini: Introduction & Variations on 'Dal tuo stellato soglio' from Rossini's 'Mosé in Egitto', MS23 (Op. 24)
Prokofiev: Music for Children, Op. 65
Prokofiev: Music for Children, Op. 65 - March
Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux
Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux: Le Cygne
Schmidt, F: Fantasiestuck No. 1
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Wieniawski: Scherzo-Tarantelle in G minor, Op. 16


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Images, Printemps*

These are great performances. Unfortunately, they're from 1942, so despite the engineers' best efforts, the sound is still not what it should be for Debussy, whose music demands great sound. But they're still worth hearing.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Walton
The Quest
London Philharmonic
Thomson*


----------



## OCEANE

Via Crucis - I listened early today and highly recommended. 
It's a mixed album of Baroque and earlier music with sense of religion and folk music of Europe. If you like the music of 'Ciaccona or Chaconne', this is the right one, very easy and relaxing music.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

*Tchaikovsky, (Pletnev's transcription), Concert Suite from the Nutcracker.

Scriabin, Piano Sonata No 5

Stravinsky, Trois Movements de Petroushka.*

All played by *Simon Trpčeski* on the disc below.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 12

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Auferstehen

*G P TELEMANN
*
Sonata No 1 in D Maj TWV 43 Cl
Sonata No 2 in F Maj TWV 43 F1
Sonata No 3 in A Maj TWV 43 A4
Sonata No 5 in G Maj TWV 43 G5
Sonata No 6 in D min TWV 43 D2

American Baroque

Mario


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Roméo et Juliette, Op.17
Patricia Kern (mezzo-soprano), Robert Tear (tenor)
London Symphony Orchestra, John Alldis Choir
Davis*

From this OOP set -


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
Pierre Boulez: Wiener Philharmoniker (1996)

This is a great recording, in my estimation; Boulez isn't necessarily sentimental, but he isn't cold, either. The Vienna Philharmonic is so _together_ in this recording, too; the brass is never allowed to overpower the rest of the orchestra, for example. I think it probably doesn't work for everybody, but it does work for me. Maybe if I'm still feeling adventurous this afternoon I'll give Karajan's Mahler Sixth a try. "Bedenken will ich's: wer weiß, was ich tu'!"

Edited to add:








Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1977)

I'm going for it!


----------



## Philidor

Holy Tuesday is the canonical day to listen to the Passion narrative according to St. Mark. - But why didn't I know earlier that such cool music existed?

*Osvaldo Golijov: La Pasión Según San Marcos*

Biella Da Costa, Latin-Americán alto
Jessica Rivera, soprano

Reynaldo González-Fernandez, Afro-Cuban vocalist
Gioconda Cabrera, Afro-Cuban vocalist
Manolo Mairena, Afro-Cuban vocalist
Alex Alvear, vocals

Schola Cantorum de Venezuela
Virginia Largo, Ana Maria Raga, Elizabeth Maldonado, choir soloists

Orquesta La Pasión
Members of the Simón Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela

Maria Guinand










Produced by the traditional Deutsche Grammophon ... amazing, unbelievable.

But: Great music! Looking forward to lent 2023 ...


----------



## HenryPenfold

Philidor said:


> Holy Tuesday is the canonical day to listen to the Passion narrative according to St. Mark. - But why didn't I know earlier that such cool music existed?
> 
> *Osvaldo Golijov: La Pasión Según San Marcos*
> 
> Biella Da Costa, Latin-Americán alto
> Jessica Rivera, soprano
> 
> Reynaldo González-Fernandez, Afro-Cuban vocalist
> Gioconda Cabrera, Afro-Cuban vocalist
> Manolo Mairena, Afro-Cuban vocalist
> Alex Alvear, vocals
> 
> Schola Cantorum de Venezuela
> Virginia Largo, Ana Maria Raga, Elizabeth Maldonado, choir soloists
> 
> Orquesta La Pasión
> Members of the Simón Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela
> 
> Maria Guinand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Produced by the traditional Deutsche Grammophon ... amazing, unbelievable!
> 
> But: Great music! Looking forward to lent 2023 ...


I should have paid more attention in Sunday School, I don't know lent from pancake day - no wonder I ended up agnostic! Any road up, come Easter Sunday it's gonna be a heavy dose of Parsifal!


----------



## SanAntone

*Chopin | Ballady / Nokturny | Nelson Goerner* (Pleyel 1848)


----------



## Philidor

HenryPenfold said:


> I should have paid more attention in Sunday School, I don't know lent from pancake day - no wonder I ended up agnostic! Any road up, come Easter Sunday it's gonna be a heavy dose of Parsifal!


For Parsifal, it is rather Good Friday, isn't it? :angel:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Philidor said:


> For Parsifal, it is rather Good Friday, isn't it? :angel:


All the same to me :lol:


----------



## Philidor

HenryPenfold said:


> All the same to me :lol:


From a very high level of abstraction one could agree ... 

Now something cold:

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica ("Symphony No. 7")*

Mari Eriksmoen, soprano
Bergen Philharmonic Choir & Edvard Grieg Kor
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Andrew Daivs


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Mahler* 7 - Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

Up with the very best from yesteryear.....


----------



## Philidor

Now a suggestion from a few pages before:

*Kalevi Aho: Clarinet Concerto (2005)*

Martin Fröst, clarinet
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Malx

Piano has been the instrument of the day for me.

*Scriabin, Piano Sonatas Nos 4, 5 & 8 + Deux Poemes Ops 32 & 69 - Andrei Korobeinikov.*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rubbra
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 112
Sterling String Quartet*

From this 2-CD set -










For me, Rubbra's SQs are some of the most underrated of the 20th Century and I say this with complete sincerity. Marvelous works.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

The influence of his mentor, Allan Pettersson is obvious, but this is no derivative, darkness by numbers…

In any event, Paul Celan had a enough black dogs of his own to go around.

A beautiful symphonic work, mined from Ruzicka's earlier opera, Celan. Chapeau, Herr Peter!


----------



## Dimace

Philidor said:


> Holy Tuesday is the canonical day to listen to the Passion narrative according to St. Mark. - *But why didn't I know earlier that such cool music existed?*
> 
> *Osvaldo Golijov: La Pasión Según San Marcos*
> 
> Biella Da Costa, Latin-Americán alto
> Jessica Rivera, soprano
> 
> Reynaldo González-Fernandez, Afro-Cuban vocalist
> Gioconda Cabrera, Afro-Cuban vocalist
> Manolo Mairena, Afro-Cuban vocalist
> Alex Alvear, vocals
> 
> Schola Cantorum de Venezuela
> Virginia Largo, Ana Maria Raga, Elizabeth Maldonado, choir soloists
> 
> Orquesta La Pasión
> Members of the Simón Bolivar Youth Orchestra of Venezuela
> 
> Maria Guinand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Produced by the traditional Deutsche Grammophon ... amazing, unbelievable.
> 
> But: Great music! Looking forward to lent 2023 ...


Ich auch. Keine Ahnung... Lol

(maybe, or better, certainly, I must have such music in my collection. But listen to it is something else. I prefer your Vaughan, Great music.)


----------



## jim prideaux

Orpheus C.O.

Dvorak...the two Serenades.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

I was reluctant to hear yet another Brahms cycle, but this is really good. I downloaded it from someone who tweaked the original recording, so I don't know how the original sounds, but the sound quality on this download is great.


----------



## JohnD

Art Rock said:


> Jiří Srnka: The Moon at The River Suite, Concerto for Violin and Orchestra "Dramatic" (Film Symphony Orchestra, Czech Philharmonic, Václav Neumann, Václav Snítil et al, Supraphon)
> 
> Jiří Srnka (1907 - 1982) was a Czech composer, best remembered for his film music. This CD is a souvenir from a trip to Prague. The first half of the CD is an example of that work, a suite drawn from his music for the movie The Moon at The River. Even though it includes narrators (which I normally can't stand), the effect here is less disturbing than usual, and the music is decent, if very sweet. I can imagine it works well in the movie, better than as a concert suite. The violin concerto is more interesting, even though it sounds like it was composed in the 19th century.


This album cover reminds me a bit of some of the early Columbia album covers that Jim Flora did. Very nice!


----------



## JohnD

This album cover reminds me a bit of some of the early Columbia album covers that Jim Flora did. Very nice!


----------



## SanAntone

*Chopin | Complete Piano Music in Chronological Order | Pietro De Maria*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Don't usually see a lot of Liszt around these parts, a composer that is to me, contrary to the mainstream opinion, underrated


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-Legends, Notturno, Miniatures and Prague Waltzes.....

A range of shorter orchestral pieces performed by Ivan Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orchestra.

And a very nice collection indeed!


----------



## Merl

A very nice disc with earthy and gritty performances. Don't be fooled by the nicey-nicey cover. This has guts.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

First, 12 études d'exécution transcendante










Then, this very fine and underappreciated cycle


----------



## SONNET CLV

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> I was reluctant to hear yet another Brahms cycle, but this is really good. I downloaded it from someone who tweaked the original recording, so I don't know how the original sounds, but the sound quality on this download is great.
> 
> View attachment 166363


With this release one witnesses one of the greatest Brahms cycles available by way of recording. Brahms would have recognized this music as what he wrote. I've had the vinyl box set in my collection for half a century at least, and I turn to it often. It's wonderful to see it praised here. It is well deserving.

Meanwhile, I've been continuing with my survey of Louisville First Edition recordings on vinyl. Today I enjoyed Benjamin Lees' Third Symphony, my favorite work by him, and one of my top favorite Louisville recordings. I've played this one dozens of time over the years and never tire of it.

















There is at least one other available recording of this symphony, on the Albany Records label.









That one, too, is in my collection. But I prefer the Louisville recording on LS-752. The sound is still brilliant after all these years, and the orchestra plays with commitment. (This disc is backed with a fine performance of Joaquin Turina's _Danzas Gitanas_!)

I don't know what the story is on Lees' First Symphony, but it doesn't seem to have ever been recorded. Meanwhile, one _can _enjoy four Lees symphonies (2 to 5) on recordings. And should!


----------



## haziz

* Hanson, H: Symphony No. 2, Op. 30 'Romantic'*

_ Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 26 May 1988
Recording Venue: Seattle Opera House, Seattle, USA


----------



## haziz

* Hanson, H: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 21 'Nordic'*

_ Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 10 September 1988
Recording Venue: Seattle Opera House, USA


----------



## haziz

* Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105*

_ Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä_
Recorded: 2021-03-12
Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


----------



## OCEANE

Koroliov plays in a relaxing approach in this mixed album of transcription of Bach....enjoyable! On the other hand, his approach is rather serious for big work of Bach such as Art of Fugue and French Suites...


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Nielsen
Saga-Drøm, Op. 39, FS46
Danish National RSO
Rozhdestvensky*


----------



## haziz

* Arensky: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
_
Alexander Trostianski (violin)
I Musici de Montreal
Yuli Turovsky_


----------



## OCEANE

Monsalvat said:


> Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
> Pierre Boulez: Wiener Philharmoniker (1996)
> 
> This is a great recording, in my estimation; Boulez isn't necessarily sentimental, but he isn't cold, either. The Vienna Philharmonic is so _together_ in this recording, too; the brass is never allowed to overpower the rest of the orchestra, for example. I think it probably doesn't work for everybody, but it does work for me. Maybe if I'm still feeling adventurous this afternoon I'll give Karajan's Mahler Sixth a try. "Bedenken will ich's: wer weiß, was ich tu'!"
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
> Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1977)
> 
> I'm going for it!


For this Mahler 5, indeed I quite like VPO's string under Boulez, maybe it is VPO's house sound. Compared to Gabriel Feltz's impressive live performance, Boulez makes every part clearly displayed, layered and refined.


----------



## SanAntone

*Haydn | String Quartets, Vol. 2 | Schuppanzigh-Quartett*










String Quartet No. 53 in d Major, Op. 64 No. 5

The *Festetics Quartet* is my favorite set of the Haydn quartets, but the *Schuppanzigh* is close behind, but only because they've recorded just three volumes of the works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

This recording:


----------



## OCEANE

Live performance with clear and spacious sound....


----------



## Coach G

Over the weekend and into Monday, Dimitri MItropoulos' incomplete Mahler cycle:

1. Symphony #1 "Titan": Symphony #10, two completed movements only (w/New York Philharmonic Orchestra)
2. Symphony #3 (w/New York Philharmonic Orchestra; Chorus and Beatrice Krebs, soloist)
3. Symphony #5 (w/New York Philharmonic Orchestra)
4. Symphony #6 (w/WDR Orchestra, Cologne)
5. Symphony #8 "Symphony of 1,000" (Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, w/Vienna State Opera Choir 7 soloists)
6. Symphony #9 (w/New York Philharmonic Orchestra)

Recorded between 1956 and 1960, WHRA records.









I'm not sure if these recordings were ever intended for release. They are live recordings and have been commercially released on many labels and in many forms of packaging. I once owned a very rough version of the Symphony #8 on a record album (Vanguard Label) that was muffled and practically unlistenable. This CD collection is very good, though with a relatively clear remastering and a 
minimal amount of hiss or that tin-can filter.

Like Bruno Walter, Dimitri Mitropoulos was a Mahler champion long before Leonard Bernstein made it fashionable. And Mitropoulos' Mahler is very free and soulful. You can see that Mitropoulos has a real love and passion for the music. Sometimes I like to think that Bernstein's two Mahler cycles are the Mahler cycles Mitropoulos would have recorded if he had lived a bit longer in an age of better sound technology. Since Bernstein did dedicate his own wonderful version of _Mahler 3_ that he made with Columbia records to Mitropoulos shortly after Mitropoulos died at age 64 in 1960; one wonders.

I also have an alternate version of _Mahler 1_ that Mitropoulos did earlier with the Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra which is also live and rough but also very good, and there is another very acclaimed version of _Mahler 3_ that Mitropoulos did with WDR/Cologne forces shortly before his death. The _Mahler 3_ above is abridged. As most of these recordings are from 1960, the same year as Mitropoulos' death; it's interesting that a conductor with such universal tastes was zeroing in on Mahler. Could have been fate? I think that Mahler is one of those composers like Wagner or Bruckner (maybe Shostakovich) that people either like or don't like, and some people are fanatics to those musical visions.


----------



## SanAntone

*Walter Piston | Symphonies Nos. 1 and 6 | Gerald Schwarz / Seattle Symphony Orchestra*










Walter Piston was a fine composer, teacher, and man. Wonderful symphonies.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## OCEANE

HenryPenfold said:


> *Mahler* 7 - Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer
> 
> Up with the very best from yesteryear.....


I dont have a strong perception of interpretation of Mahler No. 7 as there could be lots of varieties and possibilities in this symphony but Ivan Fischer and BSO's almost-complete Mahler cycle is a reference to me. Nevertheless to say, the sound quality of Channel Classics is top class.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

This morning's listening: all Sibelius.

Symphonies 4 & 5
Blomstedt/San Francisco








Lemminkainen Suite
Jarvi/Gothenburg








Piano Works
Andsnes








Violin Concerto
Lin, Salonen/Philharmonia


----------



## SanAntone

*William Schuman | Symphonies 3, 5 & 8 | Leonard Bernstein / New York Philharmonic*


----------



## OCEANE

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Rubbra
> String Quartet No. 3, Op. 112
> Sterling String Quartet*
> 
> From this 2-CD set -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, Rubbra's SQs are some of the most underrated of the 20th Century and I say this with complete sincerity. Marvelous works.











My appreciation and understanding to music of late 20th Century is limited while Rubbra's quartets impress me for the ways of expression, compact of length, and feeling of modern art (if I may say so).


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Yashimatsu
Threnody to toki
New Japanese Philharmonic
Michiyoshi Inoue*

From this new acquisition -










Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*John Adams

Harmonielehre
The Chairman Dances, foxtrot for orchestra
Two Fanfares: 
Tromba Lontana
Short Ride in a Fast Machine

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Mannheim Rocket said:


> *John Adams
> 
> Harmonielehre
> The Chairman Dances, foxtrot for orchestra
> Two Fanfares:
> Tromba Lontana
> Short Ride in a Fast Machine
> 
> City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
> Simon Rattle*


Have you heard Adams' own performance of _Harmonielehre_ with the Berliner Philharmoniker? If no, then check out this set, which for the Adams fan is worth its weight in gold:










I also like MTT's recent-ish recording of this work with the San Francisco SO (on this orchestra's house label) and I also like the original recording with Edo de Waart (w/ the San Francisco SO) on Nonesuch, although I believe Adams' own performance and MTT's have superseded it by a long shot and the same with Rattle's performance. Just my two cents.


----------



## OCEANE

Horowitz - Last Recording by Sony. The music itself already doesn't matter for it is Horowitz.

Last music to call it a day!


----------



## Neo Romanza

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 166399
> 
> 
> My appreciation and understanding to music of late 20th Century is limited while Rubbra's quartets impress me for the ways of expression, compact of length, and feeling of modern art (if I may say so).


Indeed. I actually think it's insane how little people know of Rubbra's music. The man was an outstanding composer and wrote some exquisite music.


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 9 
Wiener Philharmoniker / Bruno Walter / 1938 Live (EMI)

Despite the poor sound quality, I really like the urgency, the electricity and the fast tempi in the Adagio. To be honest, I suspect most would not like this Ninth. I am probably in the minority.


----------



## Coach G

This evening, a touch of elegance with Chopin by Earl Wild:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rubbra
Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 63
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Hickox*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

Sterndale Bennett - Overtures

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Philharmonia Orchestra, Nicholas Braithwaite

Bennett, W S: Overture, Parisina
Bennett, W S: Overture, The May Queen
Bennett, W S: Overture, The Naiads
Bennett, W S: Overture, The Wood-nymphs
Bennett, W S: Symphony in G minor, Op. 43


----------



## jim prideaux

Neo Romanza said:


> Indeed. I actually think it's insane how little people know of Rubbra's music. The man was an outstanding composer and wrote some exquisite music.


Can only echo your opinion here Neo......the symphonies!


----------



## jim prideaux

An early start again today with Paul Kletzki and the CPO....

Beethoven-1st Symphony.


----------



## 13hm13

The art of Eduard van Beinum Vol. 2 
Scribendum

Bruckner (1824-1896)
Symphony No. 5 in B flat major


----------



## senza sordino

Barber School for Scandal Overture, Symphony no. 1, First Essay for Orchestra, and Symphony no. 2. Very enjoyable music and performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

David Fray (piano)


----------



## Malx

Didn't sleep too well last night so early rise and on with the Grados.

*Duruflé, Requiem - The Choir of Magdalen College, Oxford, English Sinfonia, Bill Ives (director).*

A nice gentle way to ease myself into the day. I only really know this work by Duruflé I guess because I'm not an organ music fan. I have the recording in the box below (I have also include the original cover).


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde 
Christa Ludwig, Waldemar Kmentt / Wiener Symphoniker / Carlos Kleiber / 1967 Live (Memories)

Christa Ludwig sounds radiant here, but there may be other occasions when she's even more so. Waldemar Kmentt wears his heart on his sleeves, but in the first song he does not seem to get a grip on what he should do. As for Carlos Kleiber, the performance sounds fluent and agile. Mahlerian? I don't know. What should "Mahlerian" sound like anyway?


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Ravel, Debussy, Fauré - String Quartets*



Tracklist:


----------



## Rogerx

CD 18

TELEMANN: Concertos 
Michala Petri / St. Paul Chamber Orchestra / Zukerman


----------



## Philidor

Next standing mother.

*Giavanni Battista Pergolesi: Stabat mater*

Julia Lezhneva, Philippe Jaroussky
I Barocchisti
Diego Fasolis


----------



## Art Rock

Louis Spohr: Violin Concertos WoO 9 and 10, Movement WoO 16, Potpourri No. 3 (Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christian Fröhlich, Ulf Hoelscher, CPO)

More Spohr violin concertos: two unnumbered ones, a single movement, and a Potpourri on themes by Mozart. Spohr did not give an opus number to these two concertos - they are probably juvenalia, but still good works, and worth hearing. The single movement that follows sounds like a more mature work, and functions well on its own. The only work here that was given an opus number is the Potpourri (for violin and orchestra), ten minutes of fun.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

This afternoon's listening

Dutilleux - The Shadows of Time
Tortellier/BBC Philharmonic








Prokofiev - Symphony-Concerto for Cello and Orchestra; Symphony 7
Previn/LA Phil; Schiff, cello








Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
Kertesz/LSO; Berry, Ludwig


----------



## Philidor

Holy Wednesday is the day to listen to the Passion narrative according to St. Luke. Here we go:

*Krzysztof Penderecki: Passio et mors Domini nostri Jesu Christi secundum Lucam*

Franziska Hirzel, soprano
Francois Le Roux, baritone
Jean-Philippe Curtis, bass
Manfred Jung, narrator

WDR Radio Choir
NDR Radio Choir
Mayence Cathedral Choir

Orchestra of the Beethovenhalle Bonn

Marc Soustrot


----------



## Art Rock

*Johannes Brahms: Piano Quintet, String Quartet 2 (Takács Quartet, Stephen Hough, Hyperion)*

I loved the companion CD of the other two Brahms quartets by the Takács Quartet - far better renditions than any I had heard before. Here they are once more, tackling the second quartet and the piano quintet, another piece I had reservations about. Not so much now: their version is clearly better than the other two I had (Emerson Quartet with Leon Fleisher on DG, and Kodaly Quartet with Jenő Jandó on Naxos). The second quartet is on par with the other two and this performance changes my mind on its quality. Like the other one, this CD goes on the must have list.


----------



## haziz

Earlier today while the forum was read-only:

*Nielsen: Violin Concerto, Op. 33 (FS61)*

_Johan Dalene (violin)
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds









_

*

Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50 (FS97)*

_Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2005
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## Merl

Finishing off my Korngold SQs blogs. Easily recommended for all the quartets.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

CD 2


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part seven for this afternoon. Took the opportunity to get a few things done while the site was down so I’ve got a little catching up to do.


_If It's Ever Spring Again_ - song for high voice and piano WoO [Text: Thomas Hardy] (1953):
_The Children and Sir Nameless_ - song for high voice and piano WoO [Text: Thomas Hardy] (1953):
_Winter Words_ - cycle of eight songs for high voice and piano op.52 [Texts: Thomas Hardy] (1953):











_Canticle II: Abraham and Isaac_ (after the _Chester Miracle Play 'Histories of Lot and Abraham'_) for alto, tenor and piano op.51 [Text: anon. medieval English, arr. by Benjamin Britten] (1952):
_Canticle III: Still Falls the Rain_ for tenor, horn and piano op.55 [Text: Edith Sitwell] (1954):
_The Heart of the Matter_ for narrator, tenor, horn and piano WoO - posth. ed. by Peter Pears [Text: Edith Sitwell] (orig. 1956 - ed. 1983)











_Five Flower Songs_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.47 [Texts: Robert Herrick/George Crabbe/John Clare/anon. English] (1950):
_Choral Dances_ from the opera _Gloriana_ op.53, arr. for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO [Texts: William Plomer] (orig. 1952-53 - arr. 1954):








***

(*** same artwork but without any of the 'Gramophone Awards' detail)


_Hymn to St. Peter_ for treble voice (or semi-chorus), mixed choir and organ op.56a [Text: liturgical] (1955):
_Antiphon_ for mixed choir (with optional solos) and organ op.56b [Text: George Herbert] (1956):











_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. IV: Moore's Irish Melodies_ - ten songs for high voice and piano WoO [Texts: Thomas Moore] (1957):


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven Octet Marches
Mozart Serenade No.12
Dvořák Serenade in D minor

*


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Perhaps, the definitive Actus Tragicus…


----------



## Art Rock

Earlier today:




*Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 11 Choral Music (Various, BIS, 6 CD's)*

CD 6: Almost 40 minutes of the CD is for one early composition, Cantata for the University Graduation Ceremonies of 1897 - and the material does not warrant that length at all. The other 17 miniatures (including two more variations on the Finlandia hymn and a couple of other songs in different versions) are OK, but nothing special. A pity that this box, which started very well with the first 4 CD's fizzled out like this. But that is the inherent danger of complete editions of course.



*Charles Villiers Stanford: Symphony No.6, Irish Rhapsody No.1 (Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley, Chandos)
*
The CD starts with the first of his Irish rhapsodies, which quotes the famous tune Danny Boy at length. A bit too much length if you ask me, especially since he does not do much with it other than repeating it most of the time. The sixth symphony is better in my opinion, but still falls short of some of the others (in particular numbers 3-5). For completionists only - but since I am one of those, I'm still happy to have it.


*Carl Stamitz: Symphonies in F, C, G and D (London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert, Chandos)
*
Out of the Chandos series of CD's dedicated to symphonies by contemporaries of Mozart, we have here a taste of what Carl Stamitz (1745 - 1801), German composer of partial Czech ancestry, could do in this genre. To be frank, it does not appeal to me very much, but then again, the same can be said for the vast majority of symphonies by Mozart himself. I much prefer the concertos Carl Stamitz composed, in particular the ones for cello or clarinet. This CD makes for nice background listening though.


*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, Andre Previn, Elly Ameling, EMI)*

My favourite rendition of this brilliant symphony features Elly Ameling - the one with the Concertgebouw Orchestra under Bermard Haitink on Philips. So how did she do a decade later with Previn and the Pittsburgh? Let's look at the three purely orchestral movements first. It is slow (over 5 minutes longer than Haitink for the three combined), but it never sounds sluggish. Both playing and recording sound very good to me. Enter Elly. She pulls of one of the best versions of Das Himmlische Leben, even though I like her earlier one even better. All things considered, this is one of the nest versions of Mahler's 4th I've heard. Somehow I had not expected Andre Preview to pull that off.


*Johann Stamitz: Organ Concertos 1-4 (Dvorak Chamber Orchestra, Vladimir Valek, Alena Vesela, Supraphon)*

The second Stamitz for the day. this time it is Johann Stamitz (1717 - 1757), the father of Carl who was in my CD player earlier. I bought this because I love the organ, and I love concertos, so I could not pass on the chance to hear these relatively unknown organ concertos. Fun to listen to, even though I think the CPE Bach concertos of about the same time are superior.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2

Gielen's set is half off at JPC (if they can get it stocked). Now I'm listening on Spotify to see if I need yet another Mahler cycle.*


----------



## John Zito

Art Rock said:


> *Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, Andre Previn, Elly Ameling, EMI)*
> 
> My favourite rendition of this brilliant symphony features Elly Ameling - the one with the Concertgebouw Orchestra under Bermard Haitink on Philips. So how did she do a decade later with Previn and the Pittsburgh? Let's look at the three purely orchestral movements first. It is slow (over 5 minutes longer than Haitink for the three combined), but it never sounds sluggish. Both playing and recording sound very good to me. Enter Elly. She pulls of one of the best versions of Das Himmlische Leben, even though I like her earlier one even better. All things considered, this is one of the nest versions of Mahler's 4th I've heard. Somehow I had not expected Andre Preview to pull that off.


Ooo, I've gotta check this out. I could listen to Elly Ameling sing the telephone directory.


----------



## Merl

More Korngold. Nice but not the best.

PS. Ignore the attachments. Still getting used to the new layout.


----------



## Art Rock

Deleted the attachments for you. Also to see how that works now.


----------



## senza sordino

Bloch Violin Concerto (from 1938), it is a very stormy and exciting concerto, in my opinion. A very enjoyable listen. And Baal Shem (version for orchestra and violin), Suite hebraique.


----------



## SanAntone

*Chopin | Piano Concertos 1 & 2 | Krystian Zimerman / Polish Festival Orchestra








*


----------



## Bourdon

John Zito said:


> Ooo, I've gotta check this out. I could listen to Elly Ameling sing the telephone directory.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part eight for the rest of today.​
Just a quick question: is there still an option where one can reduce the amount of posts per page to 15?

_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. V: British Isles_ - five songs for high voice and piano WoO [Texts: anon. folk sources from England and Scotland/Henry Carey] (c. 1951-57):
_Folk Song Arrangements Vol. VI: England_ - five songs for high voice and guitar WoO [Texts: anon. folk sources from England] (c. 1956-58):











_Noye's Fludde_ - community opera in one act (after the _Chester Miracle Play_) for speaker, bass-baritone, contralto, three boy trebles, seven girl sopranos, children's choir, chamber ensemble and children's orchestra op.59 [Libretto: anon. medieval English, arr. by Benjamin Britten] (1957-58):











_Nocturne_ - cycle of eight songs for tenor voice, seven obligato instruments and string orchestra op.60 [Texts: Percy Bysshe Shelley/Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Samuel Coleridge/Thomas Middleton/William Wordsworth/Wilfred Owen/John Keats/William Shakespeare] (1958):











_Sechs Hölderlin-Fragmente_ - cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.61 [Texts: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1958): ***
_Cantata academica: Carmen basiliense_ for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra op.62 [Text: Bernhard Wyss, after the charter of the University of Basle and other civic sources] (1959): ***

*** with Peter Pears (ten.) and Benjamin Britten (pf.)

*** with Jennifer Vyvyan (sop.), Helen Watts (alt.), Peter Pears (ten.), Owen Brannigen (bass), Harold Lester (pf.) and the London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/George Malcolm


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 2
> 
> Gielen's set is half off at JPC (if they can get it stocked). Now I'm listening on Spotify to see if I need yet another Mahler cycle.*


I've decided to sit this one out for now. To be honest, there's a lot of amazing Mahler recordings out there and so far, I'm only impressed with Gielen's 6 & 7. The soloists in DLVDE were recorded years apart and that doesn't sit well with me....


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Bach’s cantatas have taken up much of my day, but I’m looking forward to getting my teeth into his mentor, a man better known for his organ & religious works. I very much enjoyed Opus 1 of these trio sonatas, a few years back:


----------



## Bourdon

*Chants d'Auvergne









*


----------



## John Zito

Bourdon said:


>


(I will confess, my first thought: "I love that color!")

Alright, you folks have me revisiting this:










Just magic.


----------



## Vasks

*Bargiel - Overture to a Tragedy (Vasilyev/Toccata)
Reger - Variations & Fugue on a Theme by Telemann (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Busoni - Divertimento for Flute & Orchestra (Klemeyer/VoxBox)*


----------



## Malx

Earlier today:

*Schubert, Symphony No 6 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*

This is turning out to be a very fine live set - enjoying it greatly.


💻









Yay - managed to resolve my problem inserting the image, for a luddite like me a major achievement.


----------



## Bourdon

John Zito said:


> (I will confess, my first thought: "I love that color!")
> 
> Alright, you folks have me revisiting this:
> 
> View attachment 166797
> 
> 
> Just magic.



You must be familiar with this one !


----------



## John Zito

Bourdon said:


> You must be familiar with this one !


I think so. I've heard some of the Fauré that's in her EMI/Warner Icon box.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I've long heard about this recording and I've only recently acquired it as a download (it's only £3.99 from Qobuz 16 bits cd quality). I'm going to have it on my weekly playlist for a while. Happy to hear from anyone who's familiar with this recording......


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> *Chants d'Auvergne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My first and still favourite Songs of the Auvergne


----------



## Art Rock

elgars ghost said:


> ​Just a quick question: is there still an option where one can reduce the amount of posts per page to 15?


I checked with VSadmin, unfortunately this is no longer possible.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Liszt - Années de pèlerinage II (actually the first set of années that he wrote)










Later, I found that this recording of the Piano Sonata received great reviews so I'll give it a try


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday

*Weinberg
Three Psalms, Op. 120
Joanna Freszel, soprano
Silesian Quartet*




























I'm absolutely BLOWN AWAY by this work. Count this as one of the masterpieces for voice and string quartet. It joins the Schoenberg's 2nd SQ, Barber's _Dover Beach_, Schoeck's _Notturno_, Ginastera's 3rd SQ et. al.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> First-Listen Wednesday
> 
> *Weinberg
> Three Psalms, Op. 120
> Joanna Freszel, soprano
> Silesian Quartet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely BLOWN AWAY by this work. Count this as one of the masterpieces for voice and string quartet. It joins the Schoenberg's 2nd SQ, Barber's _Dover Beach_, Schoeck's _Notturno_, Ginastera's 3rd SQ et. al.


Great post NR. I don't know the Schoeck.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Blown away by the Ancerl M9!

Now a long night......


Alban Berg
7 Early songs (17 minutes)
3 Pieces for Orchestra (21 minutes 49 seconds)

Intermission: 15 minutes - 2 Ice Cold Budweiser

Alban Berg
Violin Concerto (29 minutes 6 seconds)

Intermission: 15 Minutes - 2 Ice Cold Budweiser

Gustav Mahler
Symphony No. 6 (86 minutes 30 seconds)


Performers:
Susanna Phillips - Soprano
Gil Shaham - Violin
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas, Conductor


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> Great post NR. I don't know the Schoeck.


I think you'll enjoy this work very much, especially if you like the afore mentioned works. I forgot to add Milhaud's 3rd SQ to the afore mentioned works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Hmmm...I'm not sure how I feel about the new forum design. It'll take some getting used to.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Solo Piano Custom Track List:


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Neo Romanza said:


> First-Listen Wednesday
> 
> *Weinberg
> Three Psalms, Op. 120
> Joanna Freszel, soprano
> Silesian Quartet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely BLOWN AWAY by this work. Count this as one of the masterpieces for voice and string quartet. It joins the Schoenberg's 2nd SQ, Barber's _Dover Beach_, Schoeck's _Notturno_, Ginastera's 3rd SQ et. al.


i definitely prefer the Silesians to the Danel. Listened to the 1st movement of the Arcadia’s 8th just now - they break it into 3parts - wasn’t impressed. Too ponderous. What are your favourite Weinberg SQs, Neo? From what I've heard, I like 7,8&10


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ludwig Schon said:


> i definitely prefer the Silesians to the Danel. Listened to the 1st movement of the Arcadia’s 8th just now - they break it into 3parts - wasn’t impressed. Too ponderous. What are your favourite Weinberg SQs, Neo? From what I've heard, I like 7,8&10


The Silesian Quartet only have one recording left and they'll complete their survey of Weinberg's SQs. I'm not sure if I have a favorite Weinberg SQ at the moment. I will say that so far I'm much more impressed with the Silesian Quartet than the Quatuor Danel on CPO, although to think that there are many new cycles of these SQs in the works is an exciting prospect. But once the Silesians get done with their cycle, I won't be buying any more or, at least, that's my goal. I'll have to give your favorites a listen (7, 8 & 10).

It'd be fun to do a side-by-side comparison with Shostakovich's and Weinberg's SQs sometime, although Weinberg composed two more than Shostakovich, but still Nos. 1-15 would be an interesting listen.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Ludwig Schon

Neo Romanza said:


> The Silesian Quartet only have one recording left and they'll complete their survey of Weinberg's SQs. I'm not sure if I have a favorite Weinberg SQ at the moment. I will say that so far I'm much more impressed with the Silesian Quartet than the Quatuor Danel on CPO, although to think that there are many new cycles of these SQs in the works is an exciting prospect. But once the Silesians get done with their cycle, I won't be buying any more or, at least, that's my goal. I'll have to give your favorites a listen (7, 8 & 10).
> 
> It'd be fun to do a side-by-side comparison with Shostakovich's and Weinberg's SQs sometime, although Weinberg composed two more than Shostakovich, but still Nos. 1-15 would be an interesting listen.


I don’t think you’ll be impressed with the Arcadia, certainly from what I’ve heard, they’re got the tempo completely wrong. Bizarre to have three cycles of 17 SQs of a relatively obscure modernist composer with a 15 year period. You’d think these CM record companies would coordinate a bit better, for their own commercial benefit at least!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ludwig Schon said:


> I don’t think you’ll be impressed with the Arcadia, certainly from what I’ve heard, they’re got the tempo completely wrong. Bizarre to have three cycles of 17 SQs of a relatively obscure modernist composer with a 15 year period. You’d think these CM record companies would coordinate a bit better, for their own commercial benefit at least!


Honestly, I'd rather a record label focus on more unknown repertoire than churn out another Beethoven SQ cycle. I love the Beethoven late SQs, but we need another cycle like we need another Sibelius symphony cycle. Are you reading this Decca?


----------



## KevinJS




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this new acquisition:


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart, Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields--Neville Mariner* – Eine Kleine Nachtmusik / Sinfonia Concertante
Argo (2) – ZRG 679


----------



## KevinJS




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## haziz

*Alkan: Concerto for Solo Piano* (AKA Twelve Études in the minor keys, Op. 39 Nos. 8 - 10)
_Vincenzo Maltempo (piano)_

It took quite a bit of digging in the downloaded liner notes and on Brilliant Classics' website to figure out who is the pianist playing this work, and even then I am not absolutely positive. First time listening to it. The name is deceptive. The solo piano plays the role of both the solo instrument as well as the "orchestra" in this "concerto".


----------



## 13hm13

Richard Strauss – Also Sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
(1950, mono)


----------



## KevinJS




----------



## Bkeske

*The Nash Ensemble*
*The Chamber Music of Malcom Arnold #1*
Violin Sonata No 2, Op 43 / Five Pieces For Violin & Piano, Op 84 / Viola Sonata, Op 17 / Violin Sonata No 1, Op 15 / Duo For Two Cellos, Op 85 / Piano Trio, Op 54

Hyperion 1986 UK release


----------



## Neo Romanza

Might as well finish listening to this disc:

*Weinberg
String Quartets Nos. 14 & 15
Silesian Quartet*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Neo Romanza said:


> Have you heard Adams' own performance of _Harmonielehre_ with the Berliner Philharmoniker? If no, then check out this set, which for the Adams fan is worth its weight in gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like MTT's recent-ish recording of this work with the San Francisco SO (on this orchestra's house label) and I also like the original recording with Edo de Waart (w/ the San Francisco SO) on Nonesuch, although I believe Adams' own performance and MTT's have superseded it by a long shot and the same with Rattle's performance. Just my two cents.


Thanks for the recommendation! That looks like an incredible set that I will add to my shopping list!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Mannheim Rocket said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! That looks like an incredible set that I will add to my shopping list!


You're welcome. It's an expensive set, but worth every penny as not only are there audio CDs, but all of the works are performed live in concert on Blu-Ray (plus many short documentaries).

Here are some various links:

John Adams Edition on Amazon US

John Adams Edition on JPC

John Adams Edition via Berliner Philharmoniker's website


----------



## Bkeske

*Amadeus-Quartett*
Schubert - String Quartet In G Major
Deutsche Grammophon 1974, Australian release


----------



## Neo Romanza

Mannheim Rocket

Re: John Adams

I'm not sure if you know about this upcoming Nonesuch box set (coming out in July), but it collects all of the John Adams recordings on Nonesuch plus some other recordings. Most Adams fans will own the individual releases and won't really have a need for this set, but if someone wants a lot of Adams under one roof and is having trouble finding many of these recordings, which are OOP nowadays, then it's worth looking into for sure.

John Adams: Collected Works


----------



## KevinJS




----------



## Bkeske

*The Music Group Of London*
Vaughan Williams - String Quartet No 1 In G Minor & String Quartet No 2 In A Minor
His Masters Voice 1973 UK release


----------



## KevinJS




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Neo Romanza said:


> Mannheim Rocket
> 
> Re: John Adams
> 
> I'm not sure if you know about this upcoming Nonesuch box set (coming out in July), but it collects all of the John Adams recordings on Nonesuch plus some other recordings. Most Adams fans will own the individual releases and won't really have a need for this set, but if someone wants a lot of Adams under one roof and is having trouble finding many of these recordings, which are OOP nowadays, then it's worth looking into for sure.
> 
> John Adams: Collected Works


This is a great find! I know I have been looking for several releases in this box that are very pricey now because they are OOP. Great to know this is an option. Thanks!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8
Staatskapelle Berlin
Suitner*










There's something about Suitner's cycle that just sounds _right_ to my ears and I've said it before, but I think there's something about the way he allows the music to unfold naturally without pushing it and in doing this, the rewards, especially for this listener, are aplenty.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Friedrich Fasch - Concertos

Sergio Azzolini (bassoon), Veronika Skuplik (violin)

La Stravaganza Köln


----------



## jim prideaux

first post on this new format (could not get in last night because my password was not long enough, or something like that.....)

Now in.....

Last night was Weinberg's 18th and Gielen's Brahms 2nd /Haydn Var.

Early start this morning with Dvorak's Serenades performed by Chung and the VPO.


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 8 
Emi Sawahata, Yukie Ohkura, Miwako Handa, Setsuko Takemoto, Masako teshima, Kei Fukui, Katsunori Kono, Makoto Narita / Shin-Yu Kai Choir, NHK Tokyo Children Choir / Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra / Eliahu Inbal / 2008 (Exton)

Classic Inbal who does not hang about. However, most soloists sound labourous while the chorus sounds small. The softer passages are fantastic though.


----------



## KevinJS




----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Michael Haydn

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Mendelssohn: Violin & Piano Sonatas *


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> I've long heard about this recording and I've only recently acquired it as a download (it's only £3.99 from Qobuz 16 bits cd quality). I'm going to have it on my weekly playlist for a while. Happy to hear from anyone who's familiar with this recording......
> 
> View attachment 166800


Agile, articulated, not crazily fast, with decent 1960s sound. Emotions are abundant but not overwhelming. I like it a lot. How do you like it?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ending tonight's listening session with something a bit jazzy:

*Gershwin
An American in Paris
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*










*Bernstein
Fancy Free
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*










*Copland
Concerto for Clarinet, Strings, Harp & Piano
Benny Goodman, clarinet
Laura Newell - harp, Abba Bogin - piano
Columbia Symphony Strings
Copland*


----------



## KevinJS




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto & Octet

Pinchas Zukerman (violin/director)

St. Paul Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Philidor

Music for Maundy Thursday.

*Tomás Luis de Victoria: Lamentations for Maundy Thursday*
(from: Lamentations of Jeremiah)

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Mahler - Symphony 8
Nagano/Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin








Zemlinsky - A Florentine Tragedy
Chailly/Concertgebouw; Vermillion, Kruse, Dohmen








Schmidt - Symphony 4
Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony
Mehta/Vienna, LA Phil








Walton - Cello Concerto; Symphony 1
Litton/Bournemouth, Cohen, cello








Scriabin - Piano Sonatas 1-4
Ashkenazy


----------



## Rogerx

Corelli: Concerti grossi, Op. 6 Nos. 1-6

Felix Ayo (violin), Arnaldo Apostoli (violin), Enzo Altobelli (cello), Maria Teresa Garatti (harpsichord), Guy Bovet (organ), Marijke Smit Sibinga (harpsichord)

I Musici


----------



## HenryPenfold

Mahler 9 - Ancerl Czech Phil
Supraphon recorded April 1966


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: Concertante for 2 violins and orchestra No. 1+2, Grande Polonaise, Potpourri op.59 (Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christian Fröhlich, Ulf and Gunhild Hoelscher, CPO)*

More Spohr in the morning. Moving on from the violin concertos to the two Concertantes for 2 violins and orchestra. The Hoelscher siblings make a strong case for these double concertos - perhaps even more outstanding than the many Spohr violin concertos. Also on this CD, the Grande Polonaise, and the Potpourri on Irish folk songs, both for one violin and orchestra. One of the better Spohr CD's in my collection.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part nine for this morning.


_Missa Brevis_ for boys' voices and organ op.63 [Text: Latin liturgy] (1959):
_Jubilate Deo_ in C for mixed choir and organ WoO [Text: _Psalm C_ from _The Book of Common Prayer_] (1961):
_A Hymn of St. Columba_ for mixed choir and organ WoO [Text: attr. to St. Columba] (1962):











_War Requiem_ for soprano, tenor, baritone, large mixed choir, boys' choir, full orchestra, chamber orchestra and organ op.66 [Texts: Wilfred Owen/Latin _Mass for the Dead_] (1961-62):

with Luba Orgonasova (sop.), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (ten.), Boje Skovhus (bar.), The Tölzer Knabenchor, The Monteverdi Choir, The NDR-Chor (Hamburg) and the NDR-Sinfonieorchester (Hamburg)/John Eliot Gardiner











_Psalm CL_ for two-part children's choir and instruments op.67 (1962): ***

(*** Britten did not write the work with a standard orchestral lay-out in mind, stating that whatever bass and treble instruments any school orchestra might have at its disposal would be acceptable)











_Cantata misericordium_ (after _The Parable of the Good Samaritan_ from _The Gospel of Luke_) for tenor, baritone, small mixed choir, string quartet, string orchestra, piano, harp and timpani op.69 [Text: Patrick Wilkinson] (1963):

with Peter Pears (ten.), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (bar.), the London Symphony Orchestra and Choir/Benjamin Britten


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The EMI (now presumably Warner) is a great way of acquiring all Ravel's songs. I assume the CDs have long ago been deleted, but they are still available as a download. 

The Boulez disc is just of the orchestral and chamber songs and is also very desirable. It has the better performance of _Shéhérazade_, with Heather Harper a good deal more interesting than Berganza. In fact I'd nominate this for one of the best performances ever recorded. Jill Gomez is likewise preferable to Felicity Lott in the Mallarmé settings and I prefer Norman's performance of the Madegascan songs here to the one on the EMI, her voice sounding much richer than it does on EMI. Van Dam sings here the orchestrated version of _Don Quichotte à Dulcinée_, which he sings to piano accompaniment on the EMI. Both performances are superb. He is also given the _Cinq mélodies populaires grecques_, but here I'd have to say I prefer the clear, bright soprano of Mady Mesplé.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Given the day that’s in it... Over the years, there have been so many wonderful recordings, yet still only one apex…


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4
> 
> Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


I've got to get back to Vanska's Minnesota Sibelius. I bought them all on first release and liked them very much. Then steadily went off them. Attended a Vanska Sibelius concert in London circa 2015 (?) which was incredibly ordinary. I don't know what to make of these performances - I need to reconnect.....


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: Symphony No.7, Irish Rhapsody No.3, Concert piece (Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley, Raphael Wallfisch, Gillian Weir, Chandos)
*
The seventh symphony from 1911 is a worthy one to end what in my opinion is still a rather underrated cycle. The Irish Rhapsody No. 3 for cello and orchestra is based on Irish folk songs, and is a delight from start to finish. The Concert piece for organ and orchestra is even more interesting. A smashing CD.


----------



## Rogerx

HenryPenfold said:


> I've got to get back to Vanska's Minnesota Sibelius. I bought them all on first release and liked them very much. Then steadily went off them. Attended a Vanska Sibelius concert in London circa 2015 (?) which was incredibly ordinary. I don't know what to make of these performances - I need to reconnect.....


I am going the other way, when I got used to them, I spin them regularly.


----------



## HenryPenfold

And now for something completely different...................

My records show that I bought this 2 CD set just over three years ago and I think I've only listened to this opera twice. I guess that like a lot of people, I've got too much music to listen to and some great works fall by the wayside.

A shame because this is a Wonderfull opera, exquisitely performed. Even if you're only slightly curious, check out the overture......


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Gatti disc is well recorded but a little underwhelming and the performances of _Fontane di Roma _and _Pini di Roma_ are completely outclassed by the superb Karajan ones. 

The Karajan also includes Respighi's arrangements of _Antiche danze ed arie_, which neatly lead us into some souped-up arrangements of Boccherini and Albinoni, not to everyone's taste, no doubt, but I rather enjoy this grandly conceived version of the spurious Giazotto arrangement of Albinoni's ubiquitous _Adagio. _


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Art Rock said:


> *Charles Villiers Stanford: Symphony No.7, Irish Rhapsody No.3, Concert piece (Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley, Raphael Wallfisch, Gillian Weir, Chandos)*
> 
> The seventh symphony from 1911 is a worthy one to end what in my opinion is still a rather underrated cycle. The Irish Rhapsody No. 3 for cello and orchestra is based on Irish folk songs, and is a delight from start to finish. The Concert piece for organ and orchestra is even more interesting. A smashing CD.


We‘ll be having to make you an honorary Irishman, like Arnold Bax, at this rate!


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Rogerx said:


> I am going the other way, when I got used to them, I spin them regularly.


I find the much heralded Vänskä & Minn. 7th to be so disengaged, I actually forgot I’ve listened to it after I’ve listened to it. The definitive 7th for me, if you can get over the farting trombone is rozhdestvensky…


----------



## OCEANE

First post on new TALK CLASSICAL and I'm enjoying the beautiful and touching lute music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Gesualdo*

This is one of their finest in my opinion


----------



## OCEANE

Kiki said:


> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 8
> Emi Sawahata, Yukie Ohkura, Miwako Handa, Setsuko Takemoto, Masako teshima, Kei Fukui, Katsunori Kono, Makoto Narita / Shin-Yu Kai Choir, NHK Tokyo Children Choir / Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra / Eliahu Inbal / 2008 (Exton)
> 
> Classic Inbal who does not hang about. However, most soloists sound labourous while the chorus sounds small. The softer passages are fantastic though.



Thx for sharing...I have DSD file of this Exton album and the sound is big to my memory but i don't listen to No. 8 very often.


----------



## Ingélou

Élisabeth Jacquet de La Guerre - Suite No. 1 in D Minor for Harpsichord (1687)
from YouTube: 

There are one or two thumpy bits a minute or so in that sound a bit showmanlike - but most of it is the reflective, delicate, melancholy sound that I love. Gorgeous.


----------



## HenryPenfold

OCEANE said:


> Thx for sharing...I have DSD file of this Exton album and the sound is big to my memory but i don't listen to No. 8 very often.


I have never warmed to M8. I've tried. Had the Kubelik dg recording for over 30 years and many others along the way. I've attended 3 live concerts of M3 including one in st Paul's Cathedral. Who knows, one day it may snap into focus for me.......


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Rasumovsky and Harp Quartets

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Aladdin Suite, Op. 34*

_Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Myung-Whun Chung_


----------



## OCEANE

haziz said:


> *Nielsen: Aladdin Suite, Op. 34*
> 
> _Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
> Myung-Whun Chung_


i wonder what warning it is.....loudness?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part ten scattered throughout the afternoon.​_Curlew River_ - church parable (after the _noh_ play _Sumidigawa_ by Juro Motomasa) for tenor, two baritones, treble, bass, male choir, flute/piccolo, horn, viola, double bass, harp, percussion and chamber organ op.71 [Text: William Plomer] (1964):

with Peter Pears (ten.), John Shirley-Quirk (bar.), Bryan Drake (bar.), Harold Blackburn (bass), Bruce Webb (treble) and the English Opera Group/Benjamin Britten










​_The Poet's Echo_ - cycle of six songs for high voice and piano op.76 [Texts: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1965):

with Galina Vishnevskaya (sop.) and Mstislav Rostropovich (pf.)









​_The Golden Vanity_ - vaudeville for boys' voices and piano after the old English ballad op.78 [Text: anon. folk sources, arr. by Colin Graham] (1966):

with Mark Emney/John Wojciechowski/Barnaby Jago/Adrian Thompson/Terry Lovell (trebles), Benjamin Britten (pf.) and the Wandsworth School Boys' Choir/Russell Burgess








​_The Burning Fiery Furnace_ - church parable (after the story from _The Book of Daniel_) for two tenors, three baritones, bass, male choir, treble choir, flute/piccolo, horn, alto trombone, viola, double bass, harp, percussion and chamber organ op.77 [Text: William Plomer] (1965-66):

with Peter Pears (ten.), John Shirley-Quirk (bar.), Bryan Drake (bar.), Robert Tear (ten.), Stafford Dean (bar.), Peter Leeming (bar.) and the English Opera Group/Benjamin Britten


----------



## OCEANE

HenryPenfold said:


> I have never warmed to M8. I've tried. Had the Kubelik dg recording for over 30 years and many others along the way. I've attended 3 live concerts of M3 including one in st Paul's Cathedral. Who knows, one day it may snap into focus for me.......


I like ALL Mahler symphonies while No. 8 is not top favorite. I wish to have attended a live of M8 but so far none. 
I attended M3 for 4-5 times and it's my top one.


----------



## OCEANE

Ronn McFarlane's one of many wondering albums of Dorian Recordings.


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part ten scattered throughout the afternoon.​_Curlew River_ - church parable (after the _noh_ play _Sumidigawa_ by Juro Motomasa) for tenor, two baritones, treble, bass, male choir, flute/piccolo, horn, viola, double bass, harp, percussion and chamber organ op.71 [Text: William Plomer] (1964):
> 
> with Peter Pears (ten.), John Shirley-Quirk (bar.), Bryan Drake (bar.), Harold Blackburn (bass), Bruce Webb (treble) and the English Opera Group/Benjamin Britten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_The Poet's Echo_ - cycle of six songs for high voice and piano op.76 [Texts: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1965):
> 
> with Galina Vishnevskaya (sop.) and Mstislav Rostropovich (pf.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_The Golden Vanity_ - vaudeville for boys' voices and piano after the old English ballad op.78 [Text: anon. folk sources, arr. by Colin Graham] (1966):
> 
> with Mark Emney/John Wojciechowski/Barnaby Jago/Adrian Thompson/Terry Lovell (trebles), Benjamin Britten (pf.) and the Wandsworth School Boys' Choir/Russell Burgess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_The Burning Fiery Furnace_ - church parable (after the story from _The Book of Daniel_) for two tenors, three baritones, bass, male choir, treble choir, flute/piccolo, horn, alto trombone, viola, double bass, harp, percussion and chamber organ op.77 [Text: William Plomer] (1965-66):
> 
> with Peter Pears (ten.), John Shirley-Quirk (bar.), Bryan Drake (bar.), Robert Tear (ten.), Stafford Dean (bar.), Peter Leeming (bar.) and the English Opera Group/Benjamin Britten


Great avatar - I love Worcestershieshirescestersershereworcestershie sauce! (AKA Wooster Sauce!)


----------



## Rogerx

Amedeo Modigliani Quartet play Mendelssohn, Schumann & Wolf

Amedeo Modigliani Quarte


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgars ghost said:


> Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part ten scattered throughout the afternoon.​_Curlew River_ - church parable (after the _noh_ play _Sumidigawa_ by Juro Motomasa) for tenor, two baritones, treble, bass, male choir, flute/piccolo, horn, viola, double bass, harp, percussion and chamber organ op.71 [Text: William Plomer] (1964):
> 
> with Peter Pears (ten.), John Shirley-Quirk (bar.), Bryan Drake (bar.), Harold Blackburn (bass), Bruce Webb (treble) and the English Opera Group/Benjamin Britten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_The Poet's Echo_ - cycle of six songs for high voice and piano op.76 [Texts: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1965):
> 
> with Galina Vishnevskaya (sop.) and Mstislav Rostropovich (pf.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_The Golden Vanity_ - vaudeville for boys' voices and piano after the old English ballad op.78 [Text: anon. folk sources, arr. by Colin Graham] (1966):
> 
> with Mark Emney/John Wojciechowski/Barnaby Jago/Adrian Thompson/Terry Lovell (trebles), Benjamin Britten (pf.) and the Wandsworth School Boys' Choir/Russell Burgess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_The Burning Fiery Furnace_ - church parable (after the story from _The Book of Daniel_) for two tenors, three baritones, bass, male choir, treble choir, flute/piccolo, horn, alto trombone, viola, double bass, harp, percussion and chamber organ op.77 [Text: William Plomer] (1965-66):
> 
> with Peter Pears (ten.), John Shirley-Quirk (bar.), Bryan Drake (bar.), Robert Tear (ten.), Stafford Dean (bar.), Peter Leeming (bar.) and the English Opera Group/Benjamin Britten


Burning Fiery Furnace has gone onto my playlist! I have that CD (and all the others) I love Ben's music1


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Nielsen: Aladdin Suite, Op. 34*
> 
> _Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
> Myung-Whun Chung_


Chung is so underrated, Imo. Do you know his Nielsen 3?


----------



## OCEANE

Rubsam is a organist and pianist and have recorded most of Bach organ music as well as keyboard music like this. His interpretation is a bit 'special' to me and I have to adjust my perception before listening to his plays, worthy to listen to nevertheless.


----------



## runssical

This week I discovered the music of the late Jacques Murgier (1912-1986), an obscure French composer. In 1996 the Canadian label, Triton, published an album of three of his concertos for sax, violin, and piano. This album gets an enthusiastic thumbs up from me.


----------



## Art Rock

*Carl Stamitz: Flute concerto in G major
Franz Benda: Flute concerto in E minor
(Helsinki Chamber Orchestra, Julla-Pekka Saraste, Mikael Helasvuo, BIS)*

An early and very short CD (well under 40 minutes) with flute concertos by Carl Stamitz (1745-1801) and Franz Benda (1709-1786). Nowhere near the level of CPE Bach and Mozart, but still entertaining.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich & Glazunov Violin Concertos

Nicola Benedetti (violin)

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Ludwig Schon

For the day that’s in it, another reference recording that I’m presently enjoying…


----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> Great avatar - I love Worcestershieshirescestersershereworcestershie sauce! (AKA Wooster Sauce!)


Try it on pork scratchings.


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 
Toronto Symphony Orchestra / Hermann Scherchen / 1965 Live (M&A)

Among Scherchen's Mahler #7s, this is the fastest and the most volatile. Variations in tempi are extreme. It sounds mental at places but also beautiful in others. However, everything makes sense. A perfect rapport, in my opinion. (Although I can imagine others finding it seriously out-of-order.)


----------



## John Zito

Tsaraslondon said:


> The EMI (now presumably Warner) is a great way of acquiring all Ravel's songs. I assume the CDs have long ago been deleted, but they are still available as a download.
> 
> The Boulez disc is just of the orchestral and chamber songs and is also very desirable. It has the better performance of _Shéhérazade_, with Heather Harper a good deal more interesting than Berganza. *In fact I'd nominate this for one of the best performances ever recorded.* Jill Gomez is likewise preferable to Felicity Lott in the Mallarmé settings and I prefer Norman's performance of the Madegascan songs here to the one on the EMI, her voice sounding much richer than it does on EMI. Van Dam sings here the orchestrated version of _Don Quichotte à Dulcinée_, which he sings to piano accompaniment on the EMI. Both performances are superb. He is also given the _Cinq mélodies populaires grecques_, but here I'd have to say I prefer the clear, bright soprano of Mady Mesplé.


Completely agree. It's the performance that got me into the work. I've since sampled others with pleasure (Norman, Crespin, Ameling, etc), but I keep coming back to Harper.


----------



## Vasks

*Carvalho - Overture to "L'amore industrioso" (Minsky/Koch)
C. P. E. Bach - Piano Sonata in C minor, Wq 65 (Pletnev/DG)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #34 in B-flat, Op. 33, #4 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #22 in C, K. 162 (Mackerras/Telarc) *


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*

Three Piano Quartets


----------



## Tsaraslondon

John Zito said:


> Completely agree. It's the performance that got me into the work. I've since sampled others with pleasure (Norman, Crespin, Ameling, etc), but I keep coming back to Harper.


It's not music I would associate with Harper, but I was immediately impressed. Her version joins my other favourites, which are Crespin, Hendricks and Baker


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi & Geminiani: Cello Sonatas

Jaap Ter Linden (cello continuo), Ton Koopman (harpsichord), Heinrich Schiff (cello), Jaap Ter Linden (cello), Ton Koopman (organ)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Diamond
Rounds
Seattle Symphony
Schwarz*










Along with the 3rd and 4th symphonies and the 3rd SQ, this is one of my favorite works from Diamond.

Next up:

*Glazunov
Oriental Rhapsody, Op. 29
USSR State SO
Svetlanov*

From this set -


----------



## perempe




----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part eleven scattered throughout the rest of today.

Posting early as I want to give the pc the rest of the day off.​

_Fancie_ - song for voice and piano WoO, arr. for unison voices and piano WoO [Text: William Shakespeare] (orig. 1961 - arr. 1965):

_Sweet Was the Song_ - carol for contralto and female choir from _Christ's Nativity_ WoO, arr. for unaccompanied female choir WoO [Text: anon. English from the late 16th-early 17th. century _William Ballet's Lute Book_] (orig. 1931 - rev. 1966):

_The Oxen_ - carol for two-part female choir and piano WoO [Text: Thomas Hardy] (1967):

_A Wealden Trio: Christmas Song of the Women_ for two sopranos and mezzo-soprano (with or without chorus) WoO [Text: Ford Maddox Ford] (1929 - rev. 1929-30 and 1967):









_The Prodigal Son_ - church parable (after the story from _The Gospel of Luke_) for two tenors, baritone, bass/baritone, male choir, treble choir, alto flute/piccolo, trumpet in D, horn, viola, double bass, harp, percussion, chamber organ op.81 [Text: William Plomer] (1967-68):

with Peter Pears (ten.), John Shirley-Quirk (bar.), Bryan Drake (bar.), Robert Tear (ten.) and the English Opera Group/Benjamin Britten









_Children's Crusade_ - ballad for children's voices, two pianos, organ and percussion op.82 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1969):

with Mark Emney/John Wojciechowski/Raymond Hares/Stephen Daniel/Barnaby Jago/Adrian Thompson/Colin Morris/Graham Preston (trebles) and the Wandsworth School Boys' Choir/Russell Burgess and Benjamin Britten









_Canticle IV: The Journey of the Magi_ for counter-tenor, tenor, baritone and piano op.86 [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1971):
_Canticle V: The Death of St. Narcissus_ for tenor and harp op.89 [Text: T.S. Eliot] (1974):


----------



## sbmonty




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

David Hurwitz positively trashes this in ClassicsToday. I'm wondering if I'm hearing the same recording, because this sounds good to me. It is in well-engineered stereo. There are a few bobbles in different places from being a live recording, but I think he brings out the shades of irony and innocence in this piece. There are the occasional grunts from the conductor that makes headphone listening a little jarring sometimes, but that's the drawback of any live recording.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Edward Elgar

Variations on an Original Theme "Enigma", op. 36
Pomp and Circumstance Marches Nos. 1 and 2, op. 39
March of the Mogul Emperors (From The Crown of India, op. 66)

BBC Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## Art Rock

*Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 12 Symphonies (Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Jaakko Kuusisto, Osmo Vänskä, BIS, 5 CD's)*

CD1: Symphonies No. 1 and No.2. After eleven boxes with 'other works' I finally come to his masterpieces, the symphonies (personally, I rate the violin concerto and Tapiola even higher than most of his symphonies, but taken as a collection, the consistency in quality of the seven symphonies is stunning). So the next few days will be lots to enjoy from this box.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Curious Chamber Players

play works by : Malin Bang, Jeppe Just Christensen, Ylva Lund Bergner, Rei Munakata, Christian Winther Christensen & Nicolai Worsaae


----------



## Rogerx

sbmonty said:


>


This is one of the best recordings so far from these works. Great sound / recorded .


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite & Schoenberg: Pelléas & Mélisande

Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Kiki

Rogerx said:


> Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite & Schoenberg: Pelléas & Mélisande
> 
> Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Jonathan Nott


This is a great disc! Nott did us a great service for re-arranging the orchestral music from Debussy's Pelléas. I have enjoyed it very much! (Have to confess I found it difficult to get through the opera itself.)


----------



## Ingélou

Johann Michael Haydn - Missa Sancti Francisci Seraphici in C Major (on YouTube); 
Performers: Gregory Limburg (sopran); Serge-Etienne Freytag (alt); Tino Brütsch (tenor); René Koch (bass); Zürcher Sängerknaben; Zürcher Kammerorchester; Howard Griffiths (conductor)

What can one say but - it's *seraphic*.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> David Hurwitz positively trashes this in ClassicsToday. I'm wondering if I'm hearing the same recording, because this sounds good to me. It is in well-engineered stereo. There are a few bobbles in different places from being a live recording, but I think he brings out the shades of irony and innocence in this piece. There are the occasional grunts from the conductor that makes headphone listening a little jarring sometimes, but that's the drawback of any live recording.


I sometimes think David Hurwitz has something against the British. He regularly trashes British performers and performances.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some rare Respighi. This must have been one of Dame Janet's last recordings, if not her very last. She would have been approaching 60, but she still sounds remarkably good.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Vladimir Martynov*
The Sirin Choir
Andrey Kotov - conductor
_
Brilliant Classics_


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik, Waldemar Kmentt, Janet Baker, Audite)*


A live rendition from 1970. The orchestra is top notch, and Kubelik's credentials as a Mahlerian are undisputed. So it comes down (as so often in this work) to the singers. The first movement is always a tour de force for the tenor, and although there are great passages, overall I am not really happy with Kmentt. Janet Baker is a singer who usually excels at Mahler, but she also has some issues in the second movement (and yes, I realize it is live). In the other movements they both fare a bit better (especially Baker, who is great in the crucial Abschied movement), but all in all, this is a rendition I would not recommend.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*English String Music - Works by Edward Elgar & Ralph Vaughan Williams 
John Barbirolli, the Sinfonia of London, the (New) Philharmonia* *& the Allegri String Quartet*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Zemlinsky & Berg


----------



## Ludwig Schon

When I was so much younger, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau was my go to for almost all lieder from Schubert, Schumann, Brahms and beyond.

While this is no longer quite the case, I still love his mellifluous singing of Meyerbeer’s 40 Melodies and Wolf’s Spanishes Liederbush, and even moreso this autumnal period Othmar Schoeck recording, which perhaps trumps them all:


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy

Préludes Livre 1








*


----------



## haziz

*Ginastera: Cello Concerto No. 2, Op. 50*
_ Mark Kosower (cello)
Bamberger Symphoniker
Lothar Zagrosek_
Recorded: 17–18 March 2010
Recording Venue: Bamberg Congress Hall, Bavaria

First time listening to this composition.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Art Rock said:


> *Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik, Waldemar Kmentt, Janet Baker, Audite)*
> 
> 
> A live rendition from 1970. The orchestra is top notch, and Kubelik's credentials as a Mahlerian are undisputed. So it comes down (as so often in this work) to the singers. The first movement is always a tour de force for the tenor, and although there are great passages, overall I am not really happy with Kmentt. Janet Baker is a singer who usually excels at Mahler, but she also has some issues in the second movement (and yes, I realize it is live). In the other movements they both fare a bit better (especially Baker, who is great in the crucial Abschied movement), but all in all, this is a rendition I would not recommend.


Your reactions are quite the reverse of mine and this recording is my, and many others', prime recommendation for DLVD.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig Van Beethoven - Symphonies nrs. 5 & 1
The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen - Paavo Järvi

SACD


----------



## ansfelden

Grieg, piano concerto a minor op. 16

Eivind Aadlang, WDR SO / Herbert Schuch


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy*

Children's Corner
Page d'album
La plus que Lente
Élégie

Livia Rev Saga recordings


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMÆ
*John Dowland*
_Thomas Dunford_ - lute, direction
Ruby Hughes - soprano
Reinoud Van Mechelen - tenor
Paul Agnew - tenor
Alain Buet - bass
_
Alpha_


----------



## Art Rock

Tsaraslondon said:


> Your reactions are quite the reverse of mine and this recording is my, and many others', prime recommendation for DLVD.


Yes, I've seen it recommended, but I don't hear it. For me it definitely is in the bottom 50% of the 50+ versions I've heard (and am now listening to again).


----------



## KevinJS




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Art Rock said:


> Yes, I've seen it recommended, but I don't hear it. For me it definitely is in the bottom 50% of the 50+ versions I've heard (and am now listening to again).


Janet Baker is my favourite soloist for this work and I honestly feel she excels herself here. I find the final _Abschied_ absolutely devastating, and I'm not alone. It's one of Ralph Moore's prime recommendations in his survey for Musicweb-international



> Many consider this the finest example of Janet Baker's art ever committed to disc and I'm not sure that I would argue with that verdict: everything she does is miraculously judged and controlled, her mezza voce is meltingly beautiful, the voice opens up thrillingly when required and she inflects the text with her usual sensitivity. By all accounts and in combination with my own listening experience, this is certainly the finest of her several recordings of this work, even without the benefit of re-takes, this being a wondrous live performance of extraordinary intensity. Combine her artistry with the subtlety of that great Mahlerian Rafael Kubelik and you are bound to have a winner, particularly as the playing of the Bayerischen Rundfunks is miraculous: they sing out as one great voice with beautiful tuning, responding with unfailing subtlety to Kubelik's gradations and nuances. I have rarely heard a more rapt conclusion to that magical final movement - and the audience is virtually silent throughout.
> While I might have hoped for and even expected this level of achievement from two such distinguished artists, the pleasant surprise for me is the performance of Waldemar Kmentt. I knew him to be an accomplished tenor but had not realised how suited was his voice to this music. Any strain is within the tolerance you would permit for such demanding songs and he makes the most of the resonance of his light, bright sound - whereas, as much as I love the Klemperer recording, Fritz Wunderlich must surely have had a little help from the recording engineers to ensure that his voice prevailed over the denser moments of Mahler's orchestration (see above in the Klemperer review for a brief discussion of that question). Anyway, Kmentt is clearly able to do this live and in one take.
> So this goes to the top of my favourite accounts, alongside Klemperer and Walter (although I care less for the latter's tenor, Julius Patzak). Fans of both Baker and Kubelik must not hesitate; this is a wonderful recording, in excellent sound given its age and provenance.


As so often with Moore, I find I am in complete agreement with him.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> Yes, I've seen it recommended, but I don't hear it. For me it definitely is in the bottom 50% of the 50+ versions I've heard (and am now listening to again).


It's so good that we don't all think the same - I'd hate to live in that type of world!

Kubelik's live 1970 DLVDE is quite a (new) favourite with me. I really enjoy it. I know DLVDE is a special work for you Art Rock, so I found your verdict very interesting.


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTATIONS
_Holy Week in Provence_
*Bouzignac - Ceppede - Carpentras - Gilles - Vitre - Godolin - Gregorian chant*
Schola Cantorum of Boston
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Apex_


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 55*
_Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 3-4 March 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany


----------



## Helgi

I just discovered Edmund Rubbra, thanks to Neo Romanza's post a few pages back — so hat-tip to you, Neo. 

I was immediately drawn in by the symphonies (started with no. 4) and then got this album with his and Walton's viola concertos. It's a good one:









*Walton & Rubbra viola concertos*
Lawrence Power w/ BBC Scottish SO, Ilan Volkov


----------



## Bruce

Today started out with a menu of Chopin works for me:

Waltz No. 5 in A-flat, Op. 42 - Jean-Marc Luisada
Waltzes, Op. 64 - Jean-Marc Luisada
Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58 - Jean-Marc Luisada
Mazurkas, Op. 17 - Jean-Marc Luisada

It seems to me that Luisada brings out some of the inner voices that other pianists play _sotto voce_. Kind of like Horowitz. I'm not sure he's quite as successful as Horowitz, though. Especially in the Third Sonata, I feel that Luisada loses the structure a bit in the first movement. Nonetheless, I find his recordings of Chopin immensely satisfying, if not at the level of Rubinstein, whose recordings of Chopin I'm most familiar with.

Fantasy in F minor, Op. 49 - Louis Lortie
Polonaise No. 4 in C minor, Op. 40, No. 2 - Louis Lortie
Polonaises Nos. 11 and 12 - Rafał Łuszczewaki
Polonaise No. 5 in F# minor, Op. 44 - Rafał Blechacz

I'm amazed at Blechacz's technique--flawless! But I also feel that this last polonaise is played too fast, and while technically brilliant, is not as musical as other pianists. As a comparison, Rubinstein's recording is 11:10, while Blechacz crosses the finish line in 9:23.


----------



## OCEANE

Handel - I don't listen to very often while this music of Edinburgh 1742 is festival feel, relaxing and doesn't really need to sit tight.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'*
_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy









_


----------



## OCEANE

Ludwig Schon said:


> For the day that’s in it, another reference recording that I’m presently enjoying…
> View attachment 166845











I like early music very much and thanks for sharing Byrd.


----------



## Kiki

Art Rock said:


> *Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik, Waldemar Kmentt, Janet Baker, Audite)*
> 
> 
> A live rendition from 1970. The orchestra is top notch, and Kubelik's credentials as a Mahlerian are undisputed. So it comes down (as so often in this work) to the singers. The first movement is always a tour de force for the tenor, and although there are great passages, overall I am not really happy with Kmentt. Janet Baker is a singer who usually excels at Mahler, but she also has some issues in the second movement (and yes, I realize it is live). In the other movements they both fare a bit better (especially Baker, who is great in the crucial Abschied movement), but all in all, this is a rendition I would not recommend.


It is intriguing to read your comments on this recording. I am not crazy about Waldemar Kmentt's heart-on-sleeve style, but in my opinion, he is already a lot more convincing here than he was 3 years earlier in 1967 with Carlos Kleiber.

Everything in life is relative.

There is another 1959 live DLVDE from Kubelik/Kmentt (with Hilde Rössel-Majdan) on Orfeo. I think he was even more convincing there. Having said that, at the end of the day, his style is still not my cup of tea. But that's me.


----------



## Bkeske

*Chausson*
Trio Pour Piano, Violon Et Violoncelle, Op. & Pièce Pour Violoncelle Et Piano, Op. 39
Jean-Claude Pennetier, piano
Régis Pasquier, violin
Roland Pidoux, cello

Harmonia Mundi 1984, French release


----------



## OCEANE

Delicate performance of Pau O'dette, a beautiful and deep Dowland music leaves the ethnic atmosphere of peaceful life.


----------



## Itullian

Concerti grossi opus 6


----------



## haziz

*Respighi: Roman Trilogy*
_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy









_


----------



## Kiki

Richard Wagner: Parsifal 
Peter Hofmann, Dunja Vejzović, Kurt Moll, José van Dam, Siegmund Nimsgern / Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin / Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan / 1980 (DG)

Alright I fell for what some of you talked about, so I put on Parsifal on Good Friday morning. Listened to only Act I, because my health and my concentration span these days cannot handle a 4-hour opera in one sitting.

There is one line from Gurnemanz before the Verwandlungsmusik that always fascinates me: "Du siehst, mein Sohn, zum Raum wird hier die Zeit. (You see, my son, time here becomes space." And Karajan turned time into space. (I don't know what this means. I just want to say it.)

Talking about time and space - out of curiosity, I entered "einstein parsifal" at Google, and found this article, also this article. Well if I can associate that line from Gurnemanz with Einstein, other people can too, and somehow somewhere someone would have already written a crowd-pleasing lollipop article about it. Have a read if you would. No-pressure reading on Good Friday.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Earlier I listened twice to the Maundy Thursday Responsories by Tomas Luis de Victoria with Stile Antico and now the first part of Matthew Passion by Bach with Philippe Herreweghe. Will continue with Easter music tomorrow, meaning the Good Friday part of Victoria and 2nd part of Bach. In between I've blasted som metal about war (1914 from Ukraine and Machine Head...) Oh...We had rain for some days and now the birds are getting really warmed up! One particular reminded us of a commercial for a grocery store...on and on and on!! We live up in the hillside with the forrest very close <3


----------



## Bkeske

*Members of The Vienna Octet*
Britten - Sinfonietta, Op. 1
Hindemith - Octet (1957–58)
London Treasury Series 1976 reissue, originally 1965


----------



## OCEANE

Kiki said:


> Richard Wagner: Parsifal
> Peter Hofmann, Dunja Vejzović, Kurt Moll, José van Dam, Siegmund Nimsgern / Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin / Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan / 1980 (DG)
> 
> Alright I fell for what some of you talked about, so I put on Parsifal on Good Friday morning. Listened to only Act I, because my health and my concentration span these days cannot handle a 4-hour opera in one sitting.
> 
> There is one line from Gurnemanz before the Verwandlungsmusik that always fascinates me: "Du siehst, mein Sohn, zum Raum wird hier die Zeit. (You see, my son, time here becomes space." And Karajan turned time into space. (I don't know what this means. I just want to say it.)
> 
> Talking about time and space - out of curiosity, I entered "einstein parsifal" at Google, and found this article, also this article. Well if I can associate that line from Gurnemanz with Einstein, other people can too, and somehow somewhere someone would have already written a crowd-pleasing lollipop article about it. Have a read if you would. No-pressure reading on Good Friday.


 Thanks for sharing the articles and I found them quite interesting. _"....Wagner, Einstein, and Teilhard: all three of them were visionaries, using different languages to express different yet similar transformative experiences. Feeling, thinking, and believing are what mathematicians would call orthogonal functions, which all of us have in varying degrees. The world has been enriched gloriously by what these three giants have shown us on how these three functions can harmoniously be combined to beautify the Whole. "_


----------



## OCEANE

Continue this series of Dowland. With a pair of nice over-ear headphones, these light music feels so clean and fresh.


----------



## Bkeske

*Prague String Quartet*
Dvořák - String Quartets No. 8 & No. 10
Deutsche Grammophon 1976, German release


----------



## KevinJS




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

From earlier today:

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66, complete ballet

London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn*


----------



## Bkeske

*The Claremont Quartet w/Joanna Nickrenz, piano*
Schoenberg - Ode To Napoleon Buonaparte For String Quartet, Piano, And Reciter, Op. 41
Webern - String Quartet, Op. 38
Stravinsky - Concertino For String Quartet & Three Pièces For String Quartet
Nonesuch 1968


----------



## Neo Romanza

Listening yet again:

*Rubbra
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 112
Sterling String Quartet*










So full of melodic invention. Rubbra is slowly becoming one of my favorite English composers.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Friedrich Fasch - Concertos

Sergio Azzolini (bassoon), Veronika Skuplik (violin)

La Stravaganza Köln


----------



## KevinJS

Mozart - Apollo Et Hyacinthus K. 38


----------



## Neo Romanza

Finishing off tonight's listening session with an old favorite:

*Elgar
Enigma Variations, Op. 36
The Philharmonia
Sir Andrew Davis*










Davis' Elgar recordings on Chandos are hit/miss, but these recordings he made with The Philharmonia are luminous. The set with _Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2_ is fantastic. His 2nd (w/ The Philharmonia) is still my reference recording. Davis' earlier Elgar on Teldec (Warner) is quite good, too.


----------



## Philidor

Music for Good Friday.

*Tomás Luis de Victoria: Lamentations for Good Friday*
(from: Lamentations of Jeremiah)

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Incidental Music to Egmont & Ruins of Athens

Dennis Russell Davies, Mechthild Gessendorf, New York Choral Artists, Joseph Flummerfelt, Roger Andrews

Orchestra Of St. Lukes


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I've long heard about this recording and I've only recently acquired it as a download (it's only £3.99 from Qobuz 16 bits cd quality). I'm going to have it on my weekly playlist for a while. Happy to hear from anyone who's familiar with this recording......
> 
> View attachment 166800


I've had that recording for a good few years Henry and its right up there with the best imo, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Bruce

This evening I'm listening to a couple of quartets by *Theodor Friedrich Fröhlich* (Swiss, 1803-1836). His quartets are really very nice, it's a pity it took me this long to make his acquaintance. Despite his short lifespan, Fröhlich left behind over 700 works. Because of difficulties supporting himself, and in his marriage, he ended his tragically short life by jumping from a bridge into the Aare river (see Friedrich Theodor Fröhlich – Wikipedia )










Tonight it's *Fröhlich*'s Quartet in E major, and another in C minor, both played by the Beethoven Quartet. Listening to these quartets definitely makes me want to explore more of his output. 

Coming in second is *Niels Gade* - Violin Sonata No. 3 in B-flat major, Op. 59

*John Harbison *- Twilight Music - Marta Szlubowska (violin); Robert Patterson (horn); Lynn Raley (piano)

*Christoph Graupner* - Trio Sonata No. 2 in C minor, GWV 203 - Members of the Finnish Baroque Orchestra

*Shostakovich* - String Quartet No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 92 - Pacifica Quartet

*Robert Schumann* - Adagio and Allegro in A-flat, Op. 70 for Horn and Piano - Wolfgang Tomboeck (horn), Inui Madoka (piano)

*Nolan Stolz* - Three Haiku - Jennifer Rhodes, bassoon and Nobuko Igarashi, clarinet

Finishing up with the 2nd String Quartet of *Vagn Holmboe*, Op. 47, played by the Kontra Quartet


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 8 - Zinman - Tonhalle


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Aaron Copland - Dance Panels (Ballet)










*


----------



## Malx

Tsaraslondon said:


> Some rare Respighi. This must have been one of Dame Janet's last recordings, if not her very last. She would have been approaching 60, but she still sounds remarkably good.


I have this disc and think of it as a special recording, not her finest but extremely worthy at the very least.


----------



## Malx

Art Rock said:


> *Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Kubelik, Waldemar Kmentt, Janet Baker, Audite)*
> 
> 
> A live rendition from 1970. The orchestra is top notch, and Kubelik's credentials as a Mahlerian are undisputed. So it comes down (as so often in this work) to the singers. The first movement is always a tour de force for the tenor, and although there are great passages, overall I am not really happy with Kmentt. Janet Baker is a singer who usually excels at Mahler, but she also has some issues in the second movement (and yes, I realize it is live). In the other movements they both fare a bit better (especially Baker, who is great in the crucial Abschied movement), but all in all, this is a rendition I would not recommend.


I know you are a great fan of DLVDE and wonder what you think of Bakers BBC Legends live recording with Kempe. I'm sure you'll have it in your collection. There is a technical issue in the first tenor song but the rest is fine.


----------



## Art Rock

Malx said:


> I know you are a great fan of DLVDE and wonder what you think of Bakers BBC Legends live recording with Kempe. I'm sure you'll have it in your collection. There is a technical issue in the first tenor song but the rest is fine.


Re-played (and catalogued) it a few months ago. My notes:

*



Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (BBC Symphony Orchestra, Rudolf Kempe, Ludovic Spiess, Janet Baker, BBC legends)

Click to expand...

*


> I still have a lot to do in cataloging my DLVDE CD's. This is one of dozens of CD's in my collection with Mahler's standard setting for tenor and alto. Although I like the three movements for alto best in this composition, it is usually the quality of the tenor that can make a or break a performance for me, especially in the first movement. In this at times rather noisy live concert recording, it comes closer to 'break' I'm afraid. Spiess misses power right in the first entry, and at times he sings his lines with an accent that disturbs me. YMMV. Baker is as expected good in this repertoire, but not as refined as some of her competitors. I would definitely not recommend this CD.


I have a strong preference for Christa Ludwig in this work.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Ein Heldenleben & Burleske

Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Orchestra dell’Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening: Good Friday

Schutz - St Matthew Passion
Rilling/Wurttemberg Chamber Choir









Part - Passio
Hillard Ensemble









Wagner - Parsifal
Barenboim/Berlin; Meier, Jerusalem, Holle, van Dam, von Kannen, Tomlinson


----------



## 13hm13

Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell / Beethoven - Symphony No. 7 (1959)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various choral/vocal works part twelve of twelve.​An uncharacteristically early start for me but I was keen to hear Britten's final vocal works (although I don't have the final completed one - _Welcome Ode_ op.96).

_Sacred and Profane_ - cycle of eight songs for unaccompanied mixed choir op.91 [Texts: anon. 12-14th century English] (1974-75):








***

(*** same artwork but without any of the 'Gramophone Awards' detail)


_A Birthday Hansel_ - cycle of seven songs for high voice and harp op.92 [Texts: Robert Burns] (1975):

With Peter Pears (ten.) and Osian Ellis (hp.)











_Phaedra_ - dramatic cantata (after the play _Phèdre_ by Jean Racine, based on the Ancient Greek tragedy) for mezzo-soprano and small orchestra op.93 [Text: Jean Racine, transl. by Robert Lowel] (1975):











_Eight Folk Song Arrangements_ for high voice and harp WoO [Texts: anon. folk sources from England, Wales, Appalachia and Newfoundland] (1975):











_Praise We Great Men_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra WoO, ed. and orch. by Colin Matthews [Text: Edith Sitwell] (1976 inc. - arr. 1977):

with Alison Hargan (sop.), Mary King (alt.), Robert Tear (ten.), Willard White (bass) and the City of Birmingham SO and Choir/Simon Rattle


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven - Symphony No. 7 - Iván Fischer | Concertgebouworkest


----------



## Malx

Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Anu Komsi, Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, Roger Norrington.

I have now listened to this recording via Qobuz twice, once yesterday and now this morning - it is as you may predict different, Norrington favours minimal use of vibrato (virtually none) which allows the woodwind to be more clearly heard, so the balances are somewhat different from the norm but I kinda like it.
Sticking to my maxim of not buying another recording that is more or less the same as the majority. I have now just pressed the buy button as I found one (new, delivered) on line for just over the price of a large coffee in my favourite coffee shop.


----------



## OCEANE

Christina Pluhar includes some wonderful pieces of Ciaccone, which is a wonderful dance music form being expended to the highest level by Bach in his violin partitas.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Complete Cello Suites

Bruno Philippe (cello)

Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 2 in D minor, BWV1008
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 3 in C major, BWV1009
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 4 in E flat major, BWV1010
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 5 in C minor, BWV1011
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 6 in D major, BWV1012
Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012


Early delivery .


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra, Variations for violin and string trio opus 6 and 8 (Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Gerd Albrecht, Various soloists, Koch Schwann)*

I got this CD mainly for the Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra, probably the first of its kind. I found it less interesting than I had hoped. The two variations, not played by a named string quartet (I assume the four players listed on the cover are members of the orchestra) are a bit more interesting. I'm looking forward to start tackling his string quartets in a few days.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Art Rock said:


> Re-played (and catalogued) it a few months ago. My notes:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a strong preference for Christa Ludwig in this work.


I like Ludwig a lot too. A great artist and wonderful in a variety of repertoire. That said, I think Baker is more inward in her response to music and text, for all that she is not singing in her native toungue. Ludwig sings beautifully and with deep feeling, but is somehow more generalised, less specific than Baker. I wish I could explain it better, but for me Baker has a quiet intensity that just slays me every time I hear her. Lorraine Hunt Lieberson had that quality too.


----------



## OCEANE

In the Easter Holiday,... enjoy some ballet music!









Neeme Jarvi has done some fantastic ballet suites like this one and I have to mention the outstanding recording of CHANDOS.


----------



## Malx

*Wagner, Parsifal - Waltraud Meier, Siegfried Jerusalem, Jose Van Dam, John Tomlinson, Berlin PO, Daniel Barenboim.*

The listening to the four discs of this set will be spread throughout the day.


----------



## Art Rock

*Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 12 Symphonies (Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Jaakko Kuusisto, Osmo Vänskä, BIS, 5 CD's)*

CD2: Symphonies No. 3 and No.4.The third is a delight to listen to again - and probably has been one of the inspirations for Howard Shore's Lord of the Rings score. The bleak fourth is my favourite Sibelius symphony (primus inter pares). A wonderful coupling.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Given the day thats in it…


----------



## Merl

Bit of Tchaikovsky this morning. One of the Borodin's 9 million recordings of the 2nd.lol.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Followed by…


----------



## Rogerx

CD8

TCHAIKOVSKY (1840–1893)
1–4 Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13, TH.24 ‘Winter Daydreams’
5–8 Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17, TH.25 ‘Little Russian’
London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## OCEANE

Ozawa - that was probably his best period with BSO and performed this dramatic work.


----------



## haziz

*Kalinnikov, Vasily: Symphony No. 2 in A major*

_National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2-6 November 1994
Recording Venue: Concert Hall of Ukrainian Radio, Kiev

A fine recording of a magnificent romantic era symphony. Highly recommended.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

haziz said:


> *Kalinnikov, Vasily: Symphony No. 2 in A major*
> 
> _National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
> Theodore Kuchar_
> Recorded: 2-6 November 1994
> Recording Venue: Concert Hall of Ukrainian Radio, Kiev
> 
> A fine recording of a magnificent romantic era symphony. Highly recommended.


Unsinkabley good… 🚢 💦


----------



## Rogerx

Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responses for Good Friday (Responsoria, 1611)

Taverner Consort & Choir, Andrew Parrott


----------



## Merl

A mighty fine Schumann cycle. Love these recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

*Gesualdo








*


----------



## Rogerx

Pachelbel & Fasch : Orchestral Works

Maurice André, Pierre Pierlot

Orchestre Jean-François Paillard, Jean-François Paillard


Fasch, J F: Concerto in D for trumpet, 2 oboes, strings and continuo, FaWV L: D1
Fasch, J F: Symphony for Strings and Basso Continuo in A major
Fasch, J F: Symphony for Strings and Basso Continuo in G major
Pachelbel: Canon
Pachelbel: Canon & Gigue
Pachelbel: Suite for Strings and Basso Continuo in B flat major
Pachelbel: Suite in G major


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - appendix.

A brief round-up of miscellaneous songs which were too 
scattershot to logically fit into my previous sessions.


Fourteen songs for voice and piano (bet. 1935-60):











_The Stream in the Valley_ - folk song for voice, cello and piano (1946):
_The Holly and the Ivy_ - folk carol for unaccompanied mixed choir (1957):
_King Herod and the Cock_ - folk song for boys' choir and piano (1962):
_The Twelve Apostles_ - folk song for tenor, boys' choir and piano (1962):
_The Bitter Withy_ - folk song for voice, boys' choir and piano (1962):
Unspecified folk setting for cello and piano, missing both scoring and text (????):
Five unpublished folk songs/carols for voice and piano (bet. c. 1940-57):
Two unpublished folk songs for two voices and piano (by 1958):
(14) Folk song arrangements for voice and orchestra (c. 1942-64):


----------



## sbmonty

Weinberg: Violin Concerto, Op. 67
Kremer (violin); Gewandhausorchester Leipzig; Gatti


----------



## Philidor

Good Friday is the day for listening to the Passion narrative according to St. John.

*Sofia Gubaidulina: St. John Passion*

Natalia Korneva, soprano
Viktor Lutsiuk, tenor
Fedor Mozhaev, baritone
Gennady Bezzubenkov, bass

Chamber Choir St. Petersburg
Choir of Mariinsky Theatre St. Petersburg
Orchestra of Mariinsky Theatre St. Petersburg

Valery Gergiev


----------



## Vasks

*Steffani - Overture to "Alcibiade" (Fasolis/Decca)
J. S. Bach - Sonata #3 for Violin Solo, BWV 1005 (Sitkovetsky/Orfeo)
Handel - Trio Sonata in B minor, Op. 2, No. 1 (Brook Street Band/Avie)
Vivaldi - Concerto for Bassoon & Strings in A minor, RV 497 (Thunemann/Philips)*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23*
_Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1963-04-07
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## OCEANE

Karajan recorded Mozart's Requiem and Great Mass which probably are not the first choice to many people but I particularly like his Great Mass both the orchestra and vocal part.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Earlier this morning - Wagner Good Friday Music (I couldn't eat a whole one)
Barenboim, the incredible John Tomlison et al

As the years go by, my admiration, appreciation and love for what Barenboim does, just gets deeper and deeper..........


----------



## Rogerx

Durante: Requiem

Alexandra Kidgell (soprano), Katy Hill (soprano), William Purefoy (countertenor), Mark Dobell (tenor), Ben Davies (bass), Clive Driskill-Smith (organ)

Oxford Baroque, Christ Church Cathedral Choir, Oxford, Stephen Darlington


----------



## OCEANE

After Mozart's Great Mass.

Ian Bostridge, English tenor, sings attentively and sincerely in each pieces accompanied our Baroque style musician Biondi. Highly recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, St. Matthew Passion







*


----------



## ansfelden

J.S. Bach - St. Matthew Passion

Regensburger Domspatzen
Concerto Köln
Peter Dijkstra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 166909
> 
> 
> Karajan recorded Mozart's Requiem and Great Mass which probably are not the first choice to many people but I particularly like his Great Mass both the orchestra and vocal part.


Barbara Hendricks is absolutely glorious on this recording. I like it too.


----------



## Faramundo

Fascinating record !


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

CD 1

Sonata in G BWV 1001
Partita in A minor BWV 1002
Partita in D minor BWV 1004









*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano) & Fritz Wunderlich (tenor)

New Philharmonia & Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer


----------



## OCEANE

Mahler Lieders are my focus.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Aho
Chamber Symphonies Nos. 1-3
Tapiola Sinfonietta
Stefan Asbury
John-Edward Kelly (alto saxophone)
Tapiola Sinfonietta
Jean-Jacques Kantorow*


----------



## Merl

More Tchaikovsky and its those busy Borodins again, in their original incarnation. Only another 8 billion Borodin Quartet recordings of Tchaikovsky quartets to go.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Kalinnikov, Vasily: Symphony No. 2 in A major*
> 
> _National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
> Theodore Kuchar_
> Recorded: 2-6 November 1994
> Recording Venue: Concert Hall of Ukrainian Radio, Kiev
> 
> A fine recording of a magnificent romantic era symphony. Highly recommended.


Thanks again haziz for flagging this composer to me a while back. I'm currently listening to the first symphony. In some ways, I may prefer it to the second - do you have a view on this?


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6 
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg / Michael Gielen / 1971 (SWR)

Absolutely straight. And very exciting. Also fast, rather different from Gielen's other Mahler #6 recordings. Awesome!


----------



## Rogerx

CD 3
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770–1827)
1–4 Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21*
5–8 Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
9–12 Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93*
Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux
*FIRST INTERNATIONAL CD RELEASE ON DECCA


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leaving the great Britten, but staying in Great Britain.

George Butterworth and Peter Warlock – various works part one for the rest of this afternoon.​
Two British composers who are remembered mainly for their songs but between them did leave a handful of ensemble/orchestral works. Peter Warlock lived long enough to establish some sort of (admittedly haphazard) career trajectory but George Butterworth remains an "if only", sadly dying in the Somme trenches before he could capitalise on the promising start to his composing career.


_Two English Idylls_ for orchestra (1910–11)
_A Shropshire Lad_ - rhapsody for orchestra (1911):
_The Banks of Green Willow_ for orchestra (1913):
_Six Songs from A Shropshire Lad_ for male voice and piano [Texts: A.E. Houseman] (1910-11):
_Bredon Hill and Other Songs_ - cycle of five songs for male voice and piano [Texts: A.E. Houseman] (1910-11):











_Serenade_ for string orchestra (1921-22):
_Capriol Suite_ for orchestra (1926):
_Lullaby My Jesus_ for unaccompanied mixed choir, 
posth. arr. by Andrew Carter [Text: ????] (arr. ????):
26 songs for male voice and piano (bet. 1918-30):


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, String Quartet Op 71/1 - Takács Quartet.*

I know it maybe sacrilege to some but a little break before Act 3 of Parsifal.


----------



## SanAntone

*MOZART | Leif Ove Andsnes / Mahler Chamber Orchestra








*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36*
_London Symphony Orchestra
Igor Markevitch_
Recorded: 1963-10-21
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler-Zemlinsky & Szymanovski

*


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> Thanks again haziz for flagging this composer to me a while back. I'm currently listening to the first symphony. In some ways, I may prefer it to the second - do you have a view on this?



I too prefer the first symphony a bit more, but do in fact love both. I was partly prompted by the fact that the second symphony is currently featured in a couple of the games/polls going on in the games subforum. It seemed like a good time to relisten to the symphony. I may give his first symphony a spin later today or tomorrow. I do listen to both fairly often. I do like the Naxos recording of both symphonies but there are several recordings of both symphonies.

Another composition by Kalinnikov that I do enjoy is the incidental music to Tsar Boris. It is not at the same artistic level as the symphonies in my opinion, but it is worth a spin every now and then.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LAMENTATIONS OF JEREMIAH
*Thomas Tallis*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Eric Coates: The Symphonic Eric Coates
Rumon Gamba & the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra* 










A recent purchase (along with a 2CD set featuring Charles Groves, Charles Mackerras and Reginald Kilbey) to plug some gaps in the Orchestral Oeuvre of Eric Coates. Surprisingly, Gamba provides the only recording I have of the March from “The Dam Busters” which if I’m honest I hadn’t realised until recently was composed by Coates


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Constant Lambert (1905-1951)*
_Concerto for solo pianoforte and nine players
Elegiac Blues
Elegy
*William Walton*
Old Sir Faulk (arr. Bennett)_

Sir Richard Rodney Bennett, piano
English Sinfonia
Neville Dilkes


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Pianist Jeremy Denk paired Ligeti's first two books of Études with Beethoven's last piano sonata, a wonderful decision in the end


----------



## pmsummer

LUKAS-PASSION
*Heinrich Schütz*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
_
Dacapo_


----------



## Art Rock

*Carl Stamitz: Clarinet Concerto No.1, Double Clarinet Concerto in B flat major, Clarinet and Bassoon Concerto (Nikolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia, Kalman Berkes, Tomoko Takaskima, Koji Okazaki, Naxos)*

A wonderful collection of concertos featuring one or more clarinets. This works both as high class background music, and as compositions (and renditions) to listen to with full attention. A wonderful CD.


----------



## Merl

More Tchaikovsky quartets courtesy of the Shostakovich Quartet. Nice.


----------



## Malx

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Pianist Jeremy Denk paired Ligeti's first two books of Études with Beethoven's last piano sonata, a wonderful decision in the end


A fabulous disc


----------



## 13hm13

1958 mono broadcast recording !!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Warlock part two of two - more songs for tonight.

There is a wee bit of duplication between the two discs here but not sufficient as to upset the flow.


_The Curlew_ - cycle of five songs for voice, string quartet, flute and cor anglais 
[Texts: W.B. Yeats] (1920-22):
24 songs for voice and piano (bet. 1916-30):











21 songs for voice and piano (bet. 1916-29):


----------



## SanAntone

*MOZART | Horn Concerto | Freiburger Barockorchester








*


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FOR HOLY WEEK
*Anonymous*
_In Proportional Rhythm_
Schola Antiqua
Barbara Katherine Jones, John Blackley - directors
_
L'Oiseau Lyre Florilegium_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Perhaps my last A-S for a while......

Mahler 6 - BPO Barbirolli - recorded live Jan 1966

For sheer emotional intensity, this performance leaves his two later Philharmonia recordings of 1967 in the dust.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> I too prefer the first symphony a bit more, but do in fact love both. I was partly prompted by the fact that the second symphony is currently featured in a couple of the games/polls going on in the games subforum. It seemed like a good time to relisten to the symphony. I may give his first symphony a spin later today or tomorrow. I do listen to both fairly often. I do like the Naxos recording of both symphonies but there are several recordings of both symphonies.
> 
> Another composition by Kalinnikov that I do enjoy is the incidental music to Tsar Boris. It is not at the same artistic level as the symphonies in my opinion, but it is worth a spin every now and then.


Great minds think alike......... and fools seldom differ


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Sigurd Jorsalfar - three orchestral pieces, Op. 56*_
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1971-09-22
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## HenryPenfold

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 166911
> 
> 
> After Mozart's Great Mass.
> 
> Ian Bostridge, English tenor, sings attentively and sincerely in each pieces accompanied our Baroque style musician Biondi. Highly recommended.


I had no idea this recording existed. I like Bostridge very much indeed and Fabio Biondi is a stellar musician. I shall check it out......


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, The Kingdom*

This is well-sung. But having said that, large choirs, even when singing English, become undecipherable. In this one, I couldn't understand the words a lot of the time, and the music was pretty much the same tempo, so halfway through the first disk I gave up.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

There is no music that makes me more defenseless than the Matthäus Passion. As the years go by I experience the power of this music greater than when I was young. I have a lump in my throat and can't hold back my tears. 

As far as the performance is concerned, I prefer a real choir that of course should not be massive and heavy. 










*


----------



## Miranna




----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTA
_The Lamentations of the Prophet Jeremiah_
*Ferrabosco the Elder - Thomas Tallis - Antoine Brumel - Robert White - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Philips, director
_
Gimell_


----------



## 13hm13

Paul Hindemith
"Mathis der Maler" Symphonie
Konzertmusik Op. 50
Symphonic Metamorphoses on Themes by C.M. von Weber

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Ludwig Schon

No better way to end this day…


----------



## Dimace

To celebrate the new look of our community some Bach at his best. The famous *6 Suiten Für Violoncello Solo BWV 1007-1012 *(thousand of times recorded but always a big challenge for every serious cello player) with the great French Cellist* Maurice Gendron.* This one is the Japan issue from 1979 (Nippon Records) and comes in 2X Vinyls of very good sound quality. Music I listen when I want to relax or to concentrate. (this issue is also a quite good collectable, in M or M- quality)


----------



## pmsummer

TENEBRAE RESPONSORIA
*Don Carlo Gesualdo*
The Hilliard Ensemble

_ECM New Series_


----------



## Helgi

I had some passions lined up for tonight but am listening to this instead:










*Messiaen: Turangalîla-Symphonie*
Myung-Whun Chung, Orchestre de l'Opéra Bastille
Yvonne and Jeanne Loriod










*Zimmermann: Violin Concerto*
Thomas Zehetmair, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Heinz Holliger


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 5 
Landesjugendorchester Baden-Württemberg / Johannes Klumpp / 2018 Live (Animato)

The Landesjugendorchester Baden-Württemberg is a tour-based youth orchestra. In this live recording, apart from a strained and wobbly start, I think they played very well once they had warmed up properly from the second movement onwards. Johannes Klumpp was 38 years old when he conducted this concert. I am impressed that he went against the fashion of slow-everything-down-no-matter-what. Clocked at just over 64 minutes, his is only a minute or so slower than Kondrashin. This is fast. However, it is the tenderness in the performance that impressed me the most. It never sounds pushy even at this speed. On the downside, it does not possess the same level of attack as Kondrashin. It is not unlike my recent favourite from Alain Lombard, which is an additional minute slower, that is still fast but it also sounds fluent and never pushy.


----------



## OCEANE

Dimace said:


> To celebrate the new look of our community some Bach at his best. The famous *6 Suiten Für Violoncello Solo BWV 1007-1012 *(thousand of times recorded but always a big challenge for every serious cello player) with the great French Cellist* Maurice Gendron.* This one is the Japan issue from 1979 (Nippon Records) and comes in 2X Vinyls of very good sound quality. Music I listen when I want to relax or to concentrate. (this issue is also a quite good collectable, in M or M- quality)
> 
> View attachment 166934











Following your nice sharing, I played this once.

Bach's Cello Suites have many legendary performances and there is not the best to ME but favorite ones like Fournier, Starker (RCA & Mercury), Rostropovich and Jean-Guihen Queyras, etc. Gendron and Fournier appeal to me with a similar style. Gendron's play is so warm, lyrical and lucid.... a feeling to me like Richter's Bach French Suites. The CD cover is so poor but the sound quality is absolutely great, LP must be stunning I guess.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## OCEANE

Bourdon said:


> *Bach
> 
> There is no music that makes me more defenseless than the Matthäus Passion. As the years go by I experience the power of this music greater than when I was young. I have a lump in my throat and can't hold back my tears.
> 
> As far as the performance is concerned, I prefer a real choir that of course should not be massive and heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bach - lot of his music both vocal and instrumental work that way to me as well.


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel | Complete Works for Solo Piano | Bertrand Chamayou








*


----------



## OCEANE

With Dimace's sharing, I played two more pieces by Gendron:
Haydn Cello Concerto No. 1 & 2 (No. 2 Casals as conductor). These are the finest performance of Haydn Cello Concertos and the slow movement is so luminous and beautifully played. Technical-wise his cello sounds unbelievably precise and expressive likes a violin yet maintains the texture of cello in every note.


----------



## pmsummer

PASSIO
_Passio Domini Nostri Jesu Christi Secundum Joannem_
*Arvo Pärt*
The Hilliard Ensemble
– Rogers Covey-Crump - tenor
– Lynne Dawson - soprano
– Michael George - bass
– David James - counter tenor
– Gordon Jones - baritone
– John Potter - tenor
Catherine Duckett - bassoon
Elizabeth Layton - violin
Melinda Maxwell - oboe
Elisabeth Wilson - cello
Christopher Bowers-Broadbent - organ
Western Wind - choir/chorus
Paul Hillier - conductor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Bruce

Tonight, I've got more chamber music on tap. 

*Mozart* - String Quartet No. 22 in B-flat major, K.589 - Amadeus Quartet
*Shostakovich* - String Quartet No. 14 in F# major, Op. 125 - Pacifica Quartet
*Holmboe* - String Quartet No. 2 in some key, maybe, Op. 47 - Kontra Quartet
*Schumann* - Lieder und Gesange aus Wilhelm Meister, Op. 98a - Thomas Bauer (baritone); Susanne Bernhard (soprano); Ute Heilscher (piano) 

The voices are a bit too far forward in this recording for me, obscuring the piano at some points. It's an old recording. A little harsh. 

*Tartini* - Violin Sonata in G minor, "Devil's Trill" - Caroline Golding (violin); Shuai Wang (piano)
*Robert Tanner* - Duo Momentum - Helen Kim (violin); Ted Gurch (clarinet)


----------



## WVdave

Bach: Goldberg Variations; Three-Part Inventions Nos. 2–15
Glenn Gould – Glenn Gould Live In Salzburg & Moscow
Sony Classical – SMK 52685, Sony Classical – SMK 52 685 
Series: The Glenn Gould Edition Format, CD, Mono, Europe, 1993.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

John Luther Adams: In the White Silence


----------



## OCEANE

In the recent Dav's Channel of top living conductors, Ivan Fischer is not on list at all. Maybe he doesn't have a repertoire or for other reasons...... To me, he is definitely a great conductor nowadays while BFO under his baton is up to the world class. I like his interpretation of Mahler and Beethoven, etc.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)

Sydney Symphony Orchestra



Leclair, J-M: Tambourin
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor 'Devil's Trill'
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Autumn, RV293
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Spring, RV269
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Summer, RV315
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Winter, RV297


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Leos Janacek - Sinfonietta (Live)





*


----------



## Philidor

Music for Holy Saturday.

*Tomás Luis de Victoria: Lamentations for Holy Saturday*
(from: Lamentations of Jeremiah)

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips


----------



## Bachtoven 1

One of my favorite piano recordings.


----------



## Malx

Continuing my journey through this new to me set.

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 8 - The Shostakovich Quartet.*


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah

Lucia Popp (soprano), Brigitte Fassbaender (mezzo), Robert Gambill (tenor), Robert Holl (bass)

Sudfunkchor & Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Neville Marriner


----------



## Bruce

Finishing up my evening with:

*Vagn Holmboe* - String Quartet No. 14, Op. 125 - Kontra Quartet
*Elie Siegmeiste*r - String Quartet No. 2 - Galimir String Quartet
*Robert Stewart* - String Quartet No. 3 - Iowa String Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: Overtures (Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christian Fröhlich, CPO)*

The Spohr in the morning routine continues. This CD collects eight overtures, played by the same orchestra under the same director as the violin concertos. It is interesting to compare the orchestral works in general with Weber: although Spohr clearly wins (for me) in the symphonies and concertos, these overtures are a notch below Weber's. Not bad at all, but not outstanding in any way.


----------



## Taplow

I have 22 different accounts of this symphony. Decided to go with this one today …


----------



## Philidor

Recently in some poll ...

*Allan Pettersson: Symphony No. 7*

Norrköping Symphony Orchestra
Christian Lindberg










I own the Pettersson-box from cpo with several conductors (Francis, Honeck, Thomas Sanderling, Ruzucka, Albrecht) for several years (about 10?), but this music never reached me. Now, with this recording, I feel much more attracted. To be listened again, and Lindbergs renditions are to be listend to with the other symphonies ...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Three different recordings of Rimsky-Korsakov's perenially popular orchestral showpiece and, in all but matters of sound, the old magician Stokowski, recorded here in the early 1930s, gives the most thrilling, as well as the most sensuos performance.

The Kondrashin is beautifully played and shines in the more lyrical pages, but is a little short on thrills and the Gergiev (still a little uncomfortable listening to his recordings in the current climate) is more propulsive but lacks Stokowski's warmth and humanity.


----------



## OCEANE

Taplow said:


> I have 22 different accounts of this symphony. Decided to go with this one today …


 Wooow 22 accounts! I don't have that many but got this one, which is a must I think.


----------



## Philidor

After some time, back to some string quartet.

*Roman Haubenstock-Ramati: String Quartet No. 1 (1973)*

Alban Berg Quartett










For me, it is funny to see this boy group!


----------



## Merl

Very good but not as impressive as their Tchaikovsky 1 and nowhere near as excellent as their Mozart. Still recommendable.


----------



## OCEANE

David Fray draws my attention with his Bach keyboards and concertos, his recent GV is also great. His Bach to me is lyrical and even romantic to certain extent, which impresses so much. I wish he as well as Igor Levit keep on bringing more wonderful recordings of Bach.


----------



## Art Rock

*Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 12 Symphonies (Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Jaakko Kuusisto, Osmo Vänskä, BIS, 5 CD's)*

CD3: Symphony No. 5. Just one symphony, but in two versions: the original composed in 1915, and the revised version we all know (I hope) from 1919. The revision is considerable, and in my opinion very effective, but it is still interesting to hear the first version.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Arnold concerto, with its bluesy middle movement, was dedicated to Julian Bream, so it's good to have this recording with Rattle and the CBSO.

The popular Rodrigo concerto is also excellent and the interesting coupling is Takemitsu's _To The Edge Of Dream_. A very nice disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Complete Works For Cello & Piano

Christoph Croisé (cello), Oxana Shevchenko


Raff: Cello Sonata in D major, Op.183
Raff: Duo for Cello & Piano Op. 59
Raff: Two Fantasy Pieces, Op. 86
Raff: Two Romances, Op. 182


----------



## OCEANE

Listened to Bach Partitas and French Suites only. 
Unlike his Bach Violin Sonatas with Capucon, his approach to these keyboard is rather freestyle which I feel a bit out of control in some areas. There is nothing wrong with his technique but lack of consistency between each piece. Consistency is comparative clearer in Richter's French and Levit's Partitas. Looking forward to his complete Partitas and Suites, which may show a better picture.


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3 
Handel's Messiah in Building a Library with Jeremy Summerly and Andrew McGregor
Record Review








BBC Radio 3 - Record Review, Handel's Messiah in Building a Library with Jeremy Summerly and Andrew McGregor


Jeremy Summerly compares recordings of Handel's Messiah and chooses his favourite.




www.bbc.co.uk




* 
Jeremy Summerly compares recordings of Handel's Messiah and chooses his favourite. Emily MacGregor discusses new orchestral releases.
with Andrew McGregor 

9.30 Building a Library Jeremy Summerly compares recordings of Handel's Messiah and chooses his favourite. Messiah is Handel's best-known work and one of the most frequently performed choral works in western music. It was composed in 1741 with a text compiled from the King James Bible. It is full of show stoppers such as "For unto us a child is born", "The trumpet shall sound" and the ever-rousing "Hallelujah" chorus. 

10.45 Emily MacGregor chats to Andrew about some new recordings of orchestral music she has been listening to including violin concertos by Nielsen and Sibelius, symphonies by Sibelius and ballets by Stravinsky.









BBC Radio 3 - Record Review, Handel's Messiah in Building a Library with Jeremy Summerly and Andrew McGregor


Jeremy Summerly compares recordings of Handel's Messiah and chooses his favourite.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *BBC Radio 3
> Handel's Messiah in Building a Library with Jeremy Summerly and Andrew McGregor
> Record Review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC Radio 3 - Record Review, Handel's Messiah in Building a Library with Jeremy Summerly and Andrew McGregor
> 
> 
> Jeremy Summerly compares recordings of Handel's Messiah and chooses his favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Jeremy Summerly compares recordings of Handel's Messiah and chooses his favourite. Emily MacGregor discusses new orchestral releases.
> with Andrew McGregor
> 
> 9.30 Building a Library Jeremy Summerly compares recordings of Handel's Messiah and chooses his favourite. Messiah is Handel's best-known work and one of the most frequently performed choral works in western music. It was composed in 1741 with a text compiled from the King James Bible. It is full of show stoppers such as "For unto us a child is born", "The trumpet shall sound" and the ever-rousing "Hallelujah" chorus.
> 
> 10.45 Emily MacGregor chats to Andrew about some new recordings of orchestral music she has been listening to including violin concertos by Nielsen and Sibelius, symphonies by Sibelius and ballets by Stravinsky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC Radio 3 - Record Review, Handel's Messiah in Building a Library with Jeremy Summerly and Andrew McGregor
> 
> 
> Jeremy Summerly compares recordings of Handel's Messiah and chooses his favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


I sat this one out. Next week is not to be missed - Zemlinsky's 'Lyric Symphony'. Not quite up there with Mahler's 'Das lled Von Der Erde', but close, and with a cigar!

I couldn't have tuned in live anyway, I had to drop a couple of mates off to White Hart Lane for the early kick off against Brighton & H.A.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Cut down in his prime, in the most bizarre of circumstance…


----------



## OCEANE

Haydn Piano Concertos by Michelangeli, no complicate structure or technique issue but classical music style. Would it be even better if Maestro played it lighter and softer?!


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> I sat this one out. Next week is not to be missed - Zemlinsky's 'Lyric Symphony'. Not quite up there with Mahler's 'Das lled Von Der Erde', but close, and with a cigar!
> 
> I couldn't have tuned in live anyway, I had to drop a couple of mates off to White Hart Lane for the early kick off against Brighton & H.A.



Obviously I am listening online, but can you listen to Radio 3 "off the air" where you live? I am assuming yes (not that your mates would have necessarily enjoyed the choice of music on the way to the game). Can you receive Radio 3 across the whole UK on a traditional radio or just within cities and other areas of high population density?

I last visited the UK in 2018, but never tried to tune in to the radio while there. I wonder why not, since I do have a fondness and nostalgia for radio as a source of both news and music growing up.

One thing I did finally do in 2018, helped by the sheer coincidence of my trip being in early September is finally attend 3 Proms concerts at the Royal Albert Hall, including the last night ( I was lucky enough to snag a last minute ticket returned to the box-office ). Ironically one of the concerts was by the Boston Symphony Orchestra, which I consider one of my "local" orchestras here in Massachusetts (I live about 45 minutes from their summer festival home), playing all the way on the other side of the world.

I have particular nostalgia for the BBC Proms, listening to them on a tinny portable radio on the BBC World Service served as some of my earliest introductions to classical music in the early 1980s.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gerald Finzi - various works part one for late morning and early afternoon.


_A Severn Rhapsody_ for five winds and string orchestra op.3 no.1 (1923):
_Introit_ in F for violin and small orchestra op.6 (1925-27):
_Romance_ in E-flat for violin and string orchestra op.11 (1928 - rev. by 1952):











_Nocturne (New Year Music)_ for orchestra op.7 (1928 - rev. 1940s):
_Dies Natalis_ - cantata for tenor and string orchestra op.8
[Text: Thomas Traherne] (begun mid-1920s - completed 1938-39):
_Two Sonnets_ for tenor and orchestra op.12
[Texts: John Milton] (by 1928):
_Prelude_ for string orchestra op.25 (1920s - rev. ????):












_A Young Man’s Exhortation_ – cycle of ten songs for tenor and orchestra op.14
[Texts: Thomas Hardy] (1926-29):











_Earth and Air and Rain_ - cycle of ten songs for baritone and piano op.15
[Texts: Thomas Hardy] (1928-35):

with Benjamin Luxon (bar.) and David Willinson (pf.)











_Seven Unaccompanied Partsongs_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.17
[Texts: Robert Bridges] (1934-37):


----------



## Merl

Time to try some new recordings of a familiar work. Impressive.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Ludwig van Beethoven - Symphony nr. 9
Wiener Symphoniker - Eliahu Inbal
Wiener Singakasemie, Chorus Viennensis
Brigitte Poschner-Klebel, Margareta Hintermeier, Robert Tear, Robert Lloyd


----------



## Rogerx

Palestrina - Music for Holy Saturday

Musica Contexta, Simon Ravens


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius Symphony No. 3









*


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> Obviously I am listening online, but can you listen to Radio 3 "off the air" where you live? I am assuming yes (not that your mates would have necessarily enjoyed the choice of music on the way to the game). Can you receive Radio 3 across the whole UK on a traditional radio or just within cities and other areas of high population density?
> 
> I last visited the UK in 2018, but never tried to tune in to the radio while there. I wonder why not, since I do have a fondness and nostalgia for radio as a source of both news and music growing up.
> 
> One thing I did finally do in 2018, helped by the sheer coincidence of my trip being in early September is finally attend 3 Proms concerts at the Royal Albert Hall, including the last night ( I was lucky enough to snag a last minute ticket returned to the box-office ). Ironically one of the concerts was by the Boston Symphony Orchestra, which I consider one of my "local" orchestras here in Massachusetts (I live about 45 minutes from their summer festival home), playing all the way on the other side of the world.
> 
> I have particular nostalgia for the BBC Proms, listening to them on a tinny portable radio on the BBC World Service served as some of my earliest introductions to classical music in the early 1980s.


I can listen to R3 online and do so when I'm abroad. Old habits die hard and I tend to listen to Record Review/Building a Library on the kitchen wireless!

R3 can be tuned in off air anywhere hereabouts. 

I thought about tuning in the car, but my mates are a couple of 'erberts and it would've been more trouble than its worth!

Can't believe you snaffled a last night ticket! I've attended a gazillion proms, but never the last night!

For some reason my memory tells me that I've seen the Boston at the proms quite a few times.....

Off topic, I spent a few months in the USA in 1974, then again in 1980 but in those days I was listening mainly to Led Zeppelin and Joy Division respectively! I can't believe how the two main places have changed culturally/politically - Portland Oregon and visiting my brother who was doing an MA on scholarship at Yale. Wild horses couldn't drag me back to the USA!


----------



## OCEANE

Played one sonata of Spohr and it's very relaxing music.


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Cantate BWV 66 - Erfreut euch, ihr Herzen*

*Cantata** BWV 194 Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest *


*









*


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 4 
Galina Vishnevskaya / Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra / David Oistrakh / 1967 (Russian Revelation)

David Oistrakh swapped his fiddle for a baton and gave us an idiomatic Mahler #4, in which he brought out the subtle nuances of this symphony really well, and he did it without any soap opera exaggeration at all. I am really impressed.

The Moscow band was not having a great day though. Not disastrous, but still a pity.

I like the sweetness in Galina Vishnevskaya's voice. Unfortunately there are a few minor glitches in intonation and a few squarish moments (Oistrakh's slowing down also did not help), but overall there is no showstopper.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - The Symphonies

Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Philidor

Not too bad for Holy Saturday.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 E-flat minor op. 144 (1974)*

Brodsky Quartet


----------



## OCEANE

Vivaldi's vocal music attracts me much more than his instrumental music. These opera arias are full of excitement and very technique demanding indeed. Vivca Genaux is outstanding and her singing reminds me Bartoli's Vivaldi Album.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

From the wonder of Wunderlich to a phenomenal recent recording…


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Estampes

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3

The sound is pitched too high in the treble range, but this is a sensitive interpretation.







*


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Felix Mendelssohn*
_Symphony 2 'Lobgesang'_, op. 52

Barbara Bonney, soprano
Edith Wiens, soprano
Peter Schreier, tenor
Michael Schönheit , organ

Leipzig Radio Choir
Gewandhaus Orchestra
Kurt Masur

Total Timing: 58:30


----------



## Bourdon

*Cipriano De Rore*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

One day late, but oh well


----------



## Philidor

A trumpet concerto for this day ...

*Bernd Alois Zimmermann: Nobody Knows De Trouble I See*
Concerto for trumpet and orchestra

Reinhold Friedrich, trumpet
Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt
Dmitrij Kitaenko


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gerald Finzi - various works part two for the rest of the afternoon.


_A Farewell to Arms_ - introduction and aria for tenor and orchestra op.9
[Texts: Ralph Knevet/George Peele] (1944):











_Five Bagatelles_ for clarinet and piano op.23 - arr. for clarinet and
string orchestra by Lawrence Ashmore op.23a (orig. 1938-43 - arr. ????):
_Three Soliloquies_ for orchestra from the incidental music for the
William Shakespeare play _Love's Labour's Lost_ op.28 (1946):
Clarinet Concerto op. 31 (1948-49):











_Let Us Garlands Bring_ - cycle of five songs for baritone and piano op.18
[Text: William Shakespeare] (1929-42): ***
_For St. Cecilia_ - ceremonial ode for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.30
[Text: Edmund Blunden] (1946-47): ***

*** with Bryn Terfel (bar.) and Malcolm Martineau (pf.)
*** with Philip Langridge (ten.) and the London Symphony
Orchestra and Chorus/Richard Hickox











_Lo, the Full, Final Sacrifice_ - festival anthem for mixed choir and organ op.26
[Text: Richard Crashaw, after St. Thomas of Aquinas] (1946):
_Three Anthems_ for mixed choir and organ op.27
[Texts: Edward Taylor/Henry Vaughan] (1946, 1951 and 1953):
_Thou didst delight mine eyes_ - partsong for unaccompanied male choir op.32
[Text: Robert Bridges] (1951):
_Let us now praise famous men_ - partsong for male choir and organ op.35
[Text: _The Book of Ecclesiastes_] (1951):
_Magnificat_ - original version for mixed choir and organ op.36
[Text: _The Book of Common Prayer_] (1952):


----------



## Rogerx

Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony Op. 18

Julia Varady (soprano), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Lorin Maazel


----------



## Vasks

_Mucho Maurice_

*Ravel - Piano Concerto in G (Thibaudet/London)
Ravel - Cinq melodies populaires grecques (Gauvin/Atma)
Ravel - Pavane pour une infante defunte (Dutoit/London)
Ravel - Bolero (Gould/Varese Sarabande)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Liszt

Deuxième Année Italie








*


----------



## Philidor

Written for Maundy Thursday ... being late.

*James MacMillan: The World's Ransoming*
A Concertante work for cor anglais and orchestra
(Part I of _Triduum_, an Easter triptych)

Christine Pendrill, cor anglais
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Coach G

This morning on Youtube: The Berlioz _Requiem_ by Dimitri Mitropoulos with the Vienna Philharmonic, chorus and soloists. According to supplemental information this was from the 1956 Salzburg Festival and was dedicated by Mitropoulos to Wilhelm Furtwangler. I think that Mitropoulos and Furtwangler shared something in their musical ideal that it's not just about creating a "perfect" performance, but also about having an interpretation that has power, passion, and meaning. Both Mitropoulos and Furtwangler always to have a very "free" sound as if the music is flowing organically. 

Along with Verdi, Berlioz composed my favorite _Requiem Mass_, and though Berlioz unleashes all the forces of the Apocalypse with full force, I think that conductors have a tendency to "overplay" the _Requiem_ and "overplay" Berlioz in general. Though the spirit of Berlioz is the essence of Romanticism, the composer also had a very Classical sensibility and French sophistication that can be drowned out by a conductor who is too eager to "raise the roof." The lovely _Sanctus_ with tenor solo is the highlight and the point of contrast between the "power" and the "glory", but the contrast shouldn't be so different that the _Sanctus_ feels out of place amidst the spiritual warfare. 

Mitropoulos' does well in this regard, in another recording that demonstrated how Mitropoulos deserves more credit than he gets as a major player of the Golden Age of Classical music Recordings, and should be right up there with Furtwangler and Toscanini.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Szell's recording of the 9th always rings my chimes. 

*







*


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Konzertstück; Overtures: Der Freischütz · Euryanthe · Oberon

Mikhail Pletnev (piano)

Russian National Orchestra


----------



## Philidor

Next not-Good-Friday-not-Easter-music.

*Peter I. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 B minor op. 74 ("Pathétique")*

Concertgebouworkest
Paul van Kempen










Imho, van Kempen, well known by some Beethoven-recordings with Wilhelm Kempff, conducted a very interesting Pathétique. In particular the third movement at very moderate tempo made me listen ... it is not necessarily a piece for bravura.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Silvestrov Symphony No.4 and 5.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

Violin Concertos 4 & 5
Adagio in E
Rondo Concertante in B Flat
Rondo in C








*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tristan Keuris, Concerto for Organ and Orchestra*

I've never heard of Tristan Keuris, but this is an interesting piece.


----------



## Taplow

Pulling this one out, as a result of a previous post:

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9*
George Szell: The Cleveland Orchestra, 1961
Sony: 88985471852-46 (originally release on Epic records)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6

Mitropoulos and the WDR Cologne from 1959.







*


----------



## John Zito




----------



## elgar's ghost

Gerald Finzi - various works part three of three for the rest of today.


_Oh Fair to See_ – cycle of seven songs for tenor and piano op.13b
[Texts: Thomas Hardy/Christina Rossetti/Edward Shanks/
Ivor Gurney/Edmund Blunden/Robert Bridges] (c. 1921-56): ***
_Till Earth Outwears_ – cycle of seven songs for tenor and piano op.19a
[Texts: Thomas Hardy] (1929-55): ***

*** arranged and published posthumously











_Magnificat_ for mixed choir and organ op.36, arr. for mixed choir and orchestra
[Text: _The Book of Common Prayer_] (orig. 1952 - arr. 1956):
_In Terra Pax_ - 'Christmas scene' for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and small orchestra op.39
[Text: Robert Bridges/_The Gospel of St. Luke_] (1954 - rev. 1956):











_The Fall of the Leaf_ – elegy for orchestra op.20, posth. orch. by
Howard Ferguson (1920s – rev. by early 1940s, orch. By 1957):












_Eclogue_ for piano and string orchestra op.10 (1927-29 - rev. by 1953):
_Grand Fantasia and Toccata_ for piano and orchestra op.38
(1927-29 - rev. by 1953. _Toccata_ added by 1953):
Cello Concerto op.40 (1951-55):











​


----------



## Taplow

After listening to 9 different accounts of Gershwin's An American in Paris, I can tell you that, for me, the 1959 Bernstein with the New York Phil is still the reference recording of this work:








And if you really want to know my ranking of the others, you need but ask.


----------



## SearsPoncho

This week's listening:

1) Dusapin - String Quartet #5 - Arditti Quartet

2) Silvestrov - String Quartet #1 - Lysenko Quartet

3) Roussel - Serenade for Flute, Harp and String Trio - Melos Ensemble/Ellis

4) Debussy - Sonata for Flute, Harp and Viola - Melos Ensemble/Ellis

5) Mozart - Violin Sonata K379 - Szeryng/Haebler

6) Mozart - String Quintet K593

7) Bruckner - Symphony #8 - Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic
(What a great surprise. I've always hated this work and haven't listened to it in at least 10 years, maybe 20. And now...I like it! A lot.)


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 3 
Helen Watts / Highgate School Choir, Orpington Junior Singers, London Symphony Chorus / London Symphony Orchestra / Jascha Horenstein / 1961 Live (Pristine)

There is a kind of uneasiness lurking beneath the surface, or maybe I should call it tension, even something in the air perhaps, which is subtly different from Horenstein's 1970 studio recording on Unicorn-Kanchana that is more like staring into the abyss. There is no heavenly grandeur. Definitely none. Perhaps this is what it is supposed to sound like?


----------



## jim prideaux

HenryPenfold said:


> Chung is so underrated, Imo. Do you know his Nielsen 3?


I do Henry......and like the other recordings in his partial Nielsen cycle on BIS it is tremendous! 

as are his Dvorak VPO recordings on DG...

( apologies for the interjection but I also believe Chung to be 'underrated')


----------



## Skakner

The journey through some *Beethoven Piano Sonatas* cycles (old and new ones) continues...
Each pianist gives his own approach. Tough to choose only one, so I won't!


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Violin Concerto, Op. 33 (FS61)*
_Cho-Liang Lin (violin)
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen









_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Ukrainian'*
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink_
Recorded: 1977-10-10
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## OCEANE

Kiki said:


> Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 3
> Helen Watts / Highgate School Choir, Orpington Junior Singers, London Symphony Chorus / London Symphony Orchestra / Jascha Horenstein / 1961 Live (Pristine)
> 
> There is a kind of uneasiness lurking beneath the surface, or maybe I should call it tension, even something in the air perhaps, which is subtly different from Horenstein's 1970 studio recording on Unicorn-Kanchana that is more like staring into the abyss. There is no heavenly grandeur. Definitely none. Perhaps this is what it is supposed to sound like?


Thanks for sharing.
Horenstein's Unicorn version has been repeatedly recommended. As a Mahler 3 follower, I like Horenstein's M3 as well. His interpretation of M3 is 'convincing' if I may conclude in one word and the recording some 40 years ago sounds unbelievably good.


----------



## OCEANE

I posted this album previously and actually I listen to French Suites quite regular, Koroliov and Richter's version often.
Koroliov brings out the inner tone and pure spirit of suites works. Particularly in those Allemandes and Sarabandes, his readings are extremely clean, sincere and nothing over-ornamented. Highly Recommended.


----------



## Merl

Not as good as their terrific Tchaikovsky 1st quartet but this 2nd is still a decent effort.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Nathalie Stutzmann
Tölzer Knabenchor
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons 

This really is a sensational performance, one I will turn to often; I find it convincing in every detail!


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Mahler* - Das Lied Von Der Erde
Agnes Baltsa, Klaus König, LPO, Klaus Tennstedt

Superb. There is something special about this performance. The soloists are excellent in my opinion, and Tennstedt phrases everything so sympathetically. I would not be unhappy if this was my only recording of this work - it's that good.

Edit: I'm now in the third song (_movement_ for those who consider this a symphony 😉) and I think Klaus König is near-perfect; warm-bloodied, but not mawkish, powerful but able to be delicate and able to put so much character into the songs. A perfectly natural compliment to Baltsa's almost peerless performance. I think I've convinced myself that this is my new favourite DLVDE!!


----------



## 6Strings




----------



## pmsummer

ST MATTHEW PASSION
_Matthäus-Passion, BWV 244_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Peter Harvey - bass
Susan Bickley - mezzo soprano
Magdalena Kozena - mezzo soprano
Stephan Loges - bass
Deborah York - soprano
Mark Padmore - tenor
Julia Gooding - soprano
James Gilchrist - tenor
Gabrieli Players
Paul McCreesh - conductor
_
Archiv_


----------



## OCEANE

There are so many (not too many as we always welcome new recordings) legendary cycles of Beethoven PC. New ones like German pianist Martin Helmchen and DSO Berlin received very positive reviews. 

Sound quality means so much to me and this recording by Alpha has full body piano sound and wide soundstage that's what I instantly sensed from speakers. No over-indulgent interpretation but very poetic (esp. 2nd movement of PC 3) .


----------



## Bruce

SearsPoncho said:


> 7) Bruckner - Symphony #8 - Karajan/Vienna Philharmonic
> (What a great surprise. I've always hated this work and haven't listened to it in at least 10 years, maybe 20. And now...I like it! A lot.)


I've had this happen to me with a number of different works. And you wonder, "Why didn't I like this before?"


----------



## Bruce

Finishing out the day with some chamber music:

*Mozart* - String Quartet No. 21 in D, K.575 - Amadeus Quartet
*Francisco de Asís Tárrega y Eixea* - Miscellaneous Guitar pieces - Mats Bergström (guitar)
*Chinary Ung* (b. 1942) - Khse Buon for solo cello - Craig Hultgren (cello). Born in Cambodia, Ung now teaches at Columbia U Dept of Music. 

And, while posting this, based on an audition from another TC member, *B. A. Zimmermann*'s Trumpet Concerto "Nobody Knows de Trouble I See" - Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Michael Gielen/SWF SO, Baden-Baden. I've always found Zimmermann's music quite difficult, but this concerto is very accessible, as is his violin concerto.


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_O quam tristis et afflicta fuit illa benedicta, mater Unigeniti!_
*Gregorian Chant - Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Arvo Pärt - John Browne*
Taverner Consort and Choir
Fretwork
Andrew Parrott - director
_
Virgin Classics_


----------



## OCEANE

French-Canadian pianist Louis Lortie and Edward Gardner with the BBC Philharmonic played all five PCs of Saint-Saëns and I enjoyed the extremely romantic and dramatic No. 2.


----------



## 13hm13

Bruno Walter - The Complete Columbia Album Collection - Box Set 77CDs

CD49
Brahms: Symphony no. 2, op. 73
Brahms: Symphony no. 3, op. 90
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Recording: Hollywood, American Legion Hall, January 11/14/16 [1-4] & January 27/30 [5-8], 1960


----------



## Rogerx

Johann David Heinichen: Dresden Vespers

Ensemble Polyharmonique, Wroclaw Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

Tonight is a Dvořák chamber night:

*String Quartets Nos. 12 & 13
Pavel Haas Quartet*










*String Quintet in E-flat major, Op. 97
Pavel Haas Quartet, Pavel Nikl (viola)*


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók: *_Cantata Profana_
John Aler, John Tomlinson
Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Pierre Boulez


----------



## SONNET CLV

Seasonal music, of which I am not well familiar:


Selige Erwägen Des Leidens Und Sterbens Jesu Christi (I), Passion Oratorio For Soloists, Chorus, Orchestra & Continuo, TWV 5:2
by
*Georg Philipp Telemann*









Over the years I've often spent the Saturday before Easter Sunday with one of the Bach Passions, and occasionally with one of the Telemann Passions (I'm especially fond of his _Markus-Passion _on Philips 6768 027), but I'd never gotten around to devoting two hours to the _Passion Oratorio_, until today. This is certainly not Bach, but it is certainly worth future hearings.

But I've been spending a lot of time with Telemann's music lately, as I carouse through the 29-CD box set from Brilliant Classics titled _Telemann Edition_. So, I suspect the _Passion Oratorio _was inevitable. It is, after all, CDs 28 and 29 in that big box.


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez: *_Le Visage nuptial, Le Soleil des eaux, _and _Figures, Doubles, Prismes_
Phyllis Bryn-Julson, Elizabeth Laurence
BBC Singers, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Complete Piano Sonatas

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas No. 1 -3

Artur Schnabel (piano)


----------



## KevinJS




----------



## Bachtoven 1

Op.106 "Hammerklavier" from this excellent set.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Carl Nielsen - The Danish Symphonist *



*Tonight's playlist:*


----------



## OCEANE

Curzon's legendary Mozart PCs with Decca Sound by Kenneth Wilkinson


----------



## Philidor

Happy Easter!

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Christ lag in Todes Banden BWV 4*

Katherina Fuge, soprano
Carlos Mena, countertenor
Hans Jörg Mammel, tenor
Stephan MacLeod, bass

Ricercar Consort
Philippe Pierlot










My wife: "Oh no ... again such sad music as the days before ...?"


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos & Symphony No. 60

Quirine Viersen (cello)

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## KevinJS

Orff - Carmina Burana - Version of 2 pianos, percussion and choir


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Mahler - Symphony 2
Levi/Atlanta
For Easter Sunday. A very good but not great Mahler 2 IMO.









Gerhard - Symphony 1; Violin Concerto
Bamert/BBC Symphony; Charlier, violin









Weinberg - Chamber Music
Kremer/Avdeeva/Dirvanauskaite


----------



## Malx

An early start for me. String Quartets are always a nice way to ease into another day.

*Haydn, String Quartets Op 71 Nos 2 & 3 - Takács Quartet.

Haydn, Seven Last Words on the Cross Op 51 - Quatuor Mosaïques.*

Whilst I do enjoy a lot of the music that surrounds the Easter period I don't tend to play the works on the appropriate day - I rarely let this week pass without giving Haydn's 'Seven Last Words' in the string quartet format a spin.


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: Works for violin and piano (Ingolf Turban and Kolja Lessing, CPO)*

My first re-play of Spohr's chamber music: works for violin and piano. Two main pieces here, the impressive Grand Duo concertant op.112, and the charming Six Salon Pieces op.135, each clocking in at over half an hour.In-between these two, there is a short Adagio and a Rondoletto for piano solo. Tomorrow starts the journey through the string quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J.S.: Magnificat in D Major; Mass in A Major; Mass in F Major; Mass in G Minor; Mass in G Major

Olaf Bär (baritone), Rainer Trost (tenor), Barbara Bonney (soprano), Birgit Remmert (contralto)

RIAS Kammerchor, Peter Schreier

This will do whilst we having Easter brunch .


----------



## KevinJS

Mozart - Bastien Und Bastienne K. 50


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Given the morning that’s in it…Salvation is on its way…


----------



## Malx

Sticking with string quartets.

*Shostakovich, String quartet No 11 - Pacifica Quartet.*


----------



## Art Rock

*Johann Sebastian Bach: St. Matthew Passion (Münchener Bach-Orchester, Karl Richter, Edith Mathis, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Janet Baker, Peter Schreier, Matti Salminen, DG Archiv, 3 CD's)*

My yearly treat on Easter Sunday. I have a handful of versions of this masterpiece, but this year I return to my first love, the box that introduced me to this work.


----------



## Malx

A couple of piano works of differing styles and complexity - the Schumann was intended to be something that younger pianists could play the Liszt less so.

*Robert Schumann, Album for the Young Part 1: Für Kleinere - Dana Ciocarlie.

Liszt, Piano Sonata in B minor - Ivo Pogorelich.



















*


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> *Mahler* - Das Lied Von Der Erde
> Agnes Baltsa, Klaus König, LPO, Klaus Tennstedt
> 
> Superb. There is something special about this performance. The soloists are excellent in my opinion, and Tennstedt phrases everything so sympathetically. I would not be unhappy if this was my only recording of this work - it's that good.
> 
> Edit: I'm now in the third song (_movement_ for those who consider this a symphony 😉) and I think Klaus König is near-perfect; warm-bloodied, but not mawkish, powerful but able to be delicate and able to put so much character into the songs. A perfectly natural compliment to Baltsa's almost peerless performance. I think I've convinced myself that this is my new favourite DLVDE!!
> 
> View attachment 166985


Well Mahler called it a symphony and there is no evidence that indicates he'd ever had any doubts about that. 

I have always liked this DLVDE. Surprisingly Balsa and König were recorded 2 years apart. Tennstedt's orchestral interlude in Der Abschied is also one of the most mesmerising in my opinion.


----------



## Philidor

While preparing a saddle of lamb ... ("Worthy is the lamb", you know ...)

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 F major op. 68 ("Pastorale")*

Wiener Philharmoniker
Bruno Walter
Vienna 5 Dec 1936










Smooth and relaxed.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink


----------



## OCEANE

Hannu Lintu and Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra produced this impressive M1 with great sound quality. 
I had no intention at all to compare it with those legendary versions but enjoyed it throughout.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Tchaikovsky* 6 (Pathétique)
MusicAeterna, Teodor Currentzis - _46 minutes 21 seconds_

Hi-Res FLAC download 96kHz/24 bits - Qobuz


----------



## elgar's ghost

Back to Benjamin Britten - various chamber and
instrumental works part one for this morning.​In the great scheme of things BB didn't compose all that much chamber and instrumental music but most of it gives another fascinating insight into a composer whose prolific career gravitated mainly towards opera and vocal/choral works. 

The first three works here on the _Helios_ disc are deft but airy, as if they were composed more for pleasure than for progress, but the _Temporal Variations_, the suite for violin and piano and the contemporaneous bunch of works for string quartet give a far stronger indication of the composer's impending maturity.


_Elegy_ for solo viola WoO (1930):











_Quartettino_ for string quartet WoO (1930):
_Alla Marcia_ for string quartet WoO (1933):
_Simple Symphony -_ version for string quartet op.4 (1933-34):











_Phantasy Quartet_ for oboe, violin, viola and cello op.2 (1932):
_Holiday Diary_ – suite of four pieces for piano op.5 (1934):
_Two Insect Pieces_ for oboe and piano WoO (1935):
_Temporal Variations_ for oboe and piano WoO (1936):











Suite for violin and piano op.6 (1934-35 - rev. 1935):











_Three Divertimenti_ for string quartet WoO (1933 - rev. 1935-36):


----------



## haziz

*Hanson, H: Symphony No. 3, Op. 33*
_Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 23 May 1990
Recording Venue: Seattle Opera House, USA


----------



## OCEANE

A little Mozart Opera for relaxing....


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Philidor

OCEANE said:


> A little Mozart Opera for relaxing....


Relaxing with Mozart/Currentzis? Good joke ...


----------



## OCEANE

Philidor said:


> Relaxing with Mozart/Currentzis? Good joke ...


You got it!!!!


----------



## OCEANE

Philidor said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach: Christ lag in Todes Banden BWV 4*
> 
> Katherina Fuge, soprano
> Carlos Mena, countertenor
> Hans Jörg Mammel, tenor
> Stephan MacLeod, bass
> 
> Ricercar Consort
> Philippe Pierlot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife: "Oh no ... again such sad music as the days before ...?"



I actually listened to this album (BWV 131) yesterday.....what a coincidence.


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano


Couperin, L: Gigue in C minor
Couperin, L: Allemande Grave in F major
Couperin, L: Chaconne in F major
Couperin, L: Chaconne ou Passacaille
Couperin, L: Passacaille in G minor
Couperin, L: Prelude in A major
Couperin, L: Sarabande in D minor
Couperin, L: Suite in A major
Couperin, L: Suite in D minor
Couperin, L: Suite in G minor
Couperin, L: Tombeau de M de Blancrocher in F major


----------



## haziz

*Magnard: Symphony No. 2 in E major, Op. 6*
_Philharmonisches Orchester Freiburg
Fabrice Bollon









_


----------



## Philidor

Philidor said:


> While preparing a saddle of lamb ...


I always wondered which wine could fit to a saddle of lamb ... it is marinated over night with some olive oil, mustard and some herbage and spicery ... I've been trying Rhône, Pinot noir, Rioja, Ribeira del Duero and others, but today I had a Cabernet Sauvignon (a classic with lamb) from California and a "Blaufränkisch" from Austria (Burgenland), and indeed, this Blaufränkisch was close to perfect ...

After Beethoven's Pastoral, I continued with Brahms' best symphony (imho, of course):

*Johannes Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 B-flat major op. 83*

Clifford Curzon, piano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Hans Knappertsbusch










All fans of Brahms' op. 83 will know the recording by Richter/Leinsdorf, but this one is really, really worth listening to ... listen and be enchanted ...


----------



## SanAntone

*Sibelius | Symphonies | Berglund / Helsinki - Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 43








*


----------



## Kiki

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 1 
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa / 1977 (DG)

Straight and virtuosic. No excess. I like this.


----------



## Monsalvat

Alternating between Karl Richter cantata recordings and several Well-Tempered Clavier performances this morning. Happy Easter to those who celebrate.


----------



## Philidor

Ongoing Sibelius.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 E-flat major op. 82*

Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä










Brahms' PC 2 is op. 83, Sib #5 is op. 82 ... some day I will learn it ...

... however: Great recording!


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Symphony No. 15

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## OCEANE

Bach - Richter plays the fast movement in a cheerful way while graceful for slow movement....


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Mass in C, Vestas Feuer & Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt

Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Vasks

*Weingartner - Overture "Aus ernster Zeit" (Letonja/cpo)
Humperdinck - Selections from "The Blue Bird" (Rickenbacher/Virgin)
D'Albert - Piano Concerto #2 (Banowetz/Naxos)*


----------



## Philidor

The sun is shining brightly ...

*Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps*

Cleveland Orchetsra
Pierre Boulez










Boulez' CBS recording is my favorite among non-digital recordings ...

... and, guys and girls, that's 20th century's music ... dated 1913 ... not the too-late-romantic stuff like Rach PC 2/3 or Elgar Symph 1/2 ...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Various bits from this *Nielsen* misc. orchestral disc:


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky-Korsakov - Orchestral Suites

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten – various chamber and instrumental works part two 
scattered throughout the rest of this afternoon and early evening.


_Reveille_ - concert study for violin and piano WoO (1937):











String Quartet no.1 in D op.25 (1941):
String Quartet no.2 in C op.36 (1945):











_Prelude and Fugue on a Theme of Vittoria_ for organ WoO (1946):











_Six Metamorphoses after Ovid_ for solo oboe op.49 (1951):











Sonata in C for cello and piano op.65 (1950-61):

with Mstislav Rostropovich (vc.) and Benjamin Britten (pf.)


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## Rogerx

Bartók: Rhapsody & Scherzo for piano and orchestra

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## Coach G

Yesterday and today, I'm listening to all the CDs I own featuring the wonderful concert pianist, Earl Wild:

1. *Chopin*: _Nocturnes: #13, #20, #5, #9, #19, #18, #3, #12, #10, #8, #1, #6_ (Earl Wild, piano)
2. *Chopin*: _Nocturnes: #14, #17, #2, #15, #16, #7, #4, #11, #21_ (Earl Wild, piano) recorded in Columbus, Ohio 1997 Ivory Classics
3. *Paderewski*: _Theme and Variations_ (Earl Wild, piano); _Piano Concerto in A minor_; _Fantasy Polonaise_ (Arthur Fiedler/London Symphony Orchestra w/Earl Wild, piano) recorded in London, England 1970 Ivory Classics
4. *Scharwenka*: _Piano Concerto #1_ (Erich Liensdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra w/Earl Wild, piano); _Polish Dance_ (Earl Wild, piano) recorded in Boston and New York, 1969 & 1976 Ivory Classics
5. *Gershwin*: _Rhapsody in Blue_; _Piano Concerto in F_ (Arthur Fiedler/Boston Pops Orchestra w/Earl Wild, piano); _An American in Paris_; _Variations on "I Got Rhythm"_ recorded in Boston, 1959 & 1961 RCA Victor
6. *Copland*: _Piano Concerto_ (Aaron Copland/Symphony of the Air w/Earl Wild, piano); *Menotti*: _Piano Concerto in F_ (Jorge Mester/Symphony of the Air w/Earl Wild, piano) recorded in parts unknown 1961 Vanguard Classics

































Perhaps Earl Wild (1915-2010) could be described as an "American Horowitz". His style is expressive and elegant; but also on-point and not so frilly and decorative that it becomes a distraction. We start with Chopin's wonderful and mysterious _Nocturnes. _Chopin is the very essence of the High-Romantic ideal, and his _Nocturnes_ are as pretty and flowery as the rest of his oeuvre. Even so, I also hear something in the Nocturnes that points to something "Modern"; something leading into the world of Debussy where mood takes it's place over melody.

Next up is Ignace Jan Paderewski (1860-1941) and Xaver Scharwenka (1850-1924). Both of these composers represent the musical heritage of the war-torn Polish people. While Paderewski worked to help restore a Polish state, and even served as the Prime Minister of Poland shortly after World War I; Scharwenka lived within German borders as a person of Polish descent. Both of the _Piano Concertos_ featured here are your garden-variety Romantic piano concertos; sort of "tier two" right behind the piano concertos of the likes of Schumann, Grieg, Liszt, and Tchaikovsky; and still good for fun now and then; and with a wonderful pianist such as Earl Wild as soloists your bound to find some beautiful moments therein.

Gershwin's _Rhapsody in Blue_ follows along with Gershwin's _Piano Concerto in F, _and Earl Wild and Arthur Fiedler play both in the grand fashion with lots of verve. Wild then sits out the next two sets as Arthur Fiedler and the Boston Pops takes us into some fun Gershwin territory with a suite from _An American in Paris_ and _Variations on I Got Rhythm_.

We end with two very fine piano concertos by American composers, Aaron Copland and Gian-Carlo Menotti. The Copland concerto is a rather short and delightful piece of Neo-Classicism taken from a brief period in the composer's career where he delved partly in jazz before going "Country-Western" with pieces such as _Appalachian Spring_ and _Rodeo_. The Menotti concerto is harder to pin down. It has some nice melodies, a brief recurring theme that sounds like that melody from Shostakovich's _Symphony #7_ that Bartok also mocked in _Concerto for Orchestra_. But both the Copland and Menotti _Piano Concertos_ are very fine, and along with the Gershwin _Piano Concerto_ demonstrate how such an acclaimed musician as Earl Wild could lend his support to our own American composers.

Earl Wild:


----------



## Philidor

Jansons' Mahler from Munich has got so many good reviews on TC that I couldn't resist ...

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 1 D major*

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Mariss Jansons










Not too bad ... for the time being I prefer Walter 1961, Bernstein/CGO (DG), Gielen and Iván Fischer, but this one is worth listening imho.


----------



## KevinJS




----------



## Knorf

*Karlheinz Stockhausen: *_Carré _for four orchestras and choirs
North German Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir
Mauricio Kagel, Karlheinz Stockhausen, Andrzej Markowski, Michael Gielen (conductors)










Followed by:

*George Frideric Handel: *_The Triumph of Time and Truth_
Sophie Bevan, Mary Bevan, Tim Mead, Ed Lyon, William Berger
Ludus Baroque, Richard Neville-Towle


----------



## Philidor

Continuing the exploration of string quartets > 1950.

*Benjamin Britten: String Quartet No. 3 op. 94 (1975)*

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Dimace

Brahms and Wolfgang are a very successful duet when we are dealing with Johannes's violins sonatas. In this beautiful recording we have the *Sonatas In G Major And D Minor *masterfully played from the great Austrian violinist. In the piano accompanying him the Carl Seeman, who many times in his life was his music partner. (DG, 1961, 1XVinlyl)


----------



## Philidor

A worthy candidate for the weekly string quartet ...

*Gloria Coates: String Quartet No. 3 (1975)*

Kreutzer Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Last week's quartet.

*Pascal Dusapin: Quatuor V (2004-2005)*

Arditti Quartet


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach | Inventions & Sinfonias | Simone Dinnerstein








*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven

Piano Sonata In E Flat Major Op. 7 
Piano Sonata In C Minor Op. 10 No. 1*

*Piano Sonata in F major Op.10 No.2








*


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Gustav Holst*
_The Golden Goose_, op. 45 no. 1
_King Estmere_, op. 17
_The Morning of the Year_, op. 45 no. 2

Guildford Choral Society
Philharmonia Orchestra
Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Dreadful sound, but astonishing singing from Callas at least. In fact if there weren't this recorded evidence, you'd honestly think it wasn't possible that a voice of such size could sing with such corruscating brilliance. Admittedly the tenors aren't up to much and I have to say I was quite pleased that Fillipeschi's character died at the end of Act I, but, for Callas, this set demands to be heard.


----------



## KevinJS

Mozart - Mass in C minor K. 427

Hogwood/Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Mark Dee

I've not been around much lately due to having been very unwell, but I have been listening to quite a bit of varied material.

This is appropriate for today...


----------



## jim prideaux

Holliger and WDR SO.

Schumann 2nd Symphony.


----------



## Philidor

This week's quartet.

*Hugo Wolf: String Quartet D minor (1879-1884)*

Auryn Quartet










Most interesting to my ears was the slow movement. In the first movement I perceive the composer's agitation, but I am not sure whether he managed well to bring it to some convincing form.


----------



## haziz

Mark Dee said:


> I've not been around much lately due to having been very unwell, but I have been listening to quite a bit of varied material.
> 
> This is appropriate for today...
> 
> View attachment 167032




Get well soon and feel better.


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Slavonic Dances*
_Karel Šejna, Czech Philharmonic









_


----------



## D Smith

Seasonal listening
Handel: Israel in Egypt; Laura Albino; Nils Brown; Kevin Mallon; Aradia Ensemble









Bach: Easter Oratorio BWV 249: Meg Bragle, Peter Harvey, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner 









Tallis: Lamentations; Tenebrae Consort, Nigel Short









Bach: Cantatas For Easter Sunday/Easter Monday - BWV 4/31/66; Gillian Keith, James Gilchrist, Etc.; John Eliot Gardiner: English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir









Haydn: Seven Last Words. Emerson Quartet.


----------



## senza sordino

Bax Phantasy for Viola and Orchestra (1920); Holland Ellingham Marshes for Viola and Orchestra (1940); Vaughan Williams Suite for Viola and Small Orchestra (1934); Harvey Reflections for Viola and Small Orchestra (1990/2012) A very enjoyable disk


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart – The English Concert, Andrew Manze – Night Music


----------



## Skakner

*Mozart Symphonies 25-30 (Bohm, VPO)








*


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: _Das wohltemperierte Klavier_
Walter Gieseking, piano (1950)

This recording was made in March and April 1950 for Saar Radio. On the whole, it is fast, clocking in at just over three and a half hours and fitting on three CDs. (I'm listening to bits and pieces in no particular order, not the whole thing today.) The sound isn't fantastic, at least on this reissue, but it's tolerable mono with a bit of distortion. An interesting document, but perhaps not my preferred choice.


----------



## SanAntone

*Anthony Braxton | 12 Comp (Zim) 2017








*



> In 2021 he has given us another epic iteration of his music in the form of _12 Compositions [ZIM] 2017_, a suite so large that it has had to be delivered in the form of a Blu-ray disc to accommodate all the twelve works that make up its vast landscape.
> 
> Mr Braxton’s scores for these _12 Compositions [ZIM] 2017_ follow the unique pattern that he has fine tuned over years of deeply thoughtful focus. The architecture of the works is dramatic and accentuates the composer’s penchant for sculpting works that are both seemingly geometric and algebraic in nature. (Jazzdagama)


Pretty impressive composition - the entire collection lasts over 10 hours.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36*
_Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko_

My idea, as an atheist, of celebrating Easter. Easter music composed by an atheist.


----------



## 6Strings

Amazing...as always!


----------



## Itullian

Beautiful


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Aaron Cassidy - The Crutch of Memory
Elision Ensemble


----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 6 - Zander/Philharmonia


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony no. 9 in D flat (1909)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti
Duration - 1 hour 26 minutes
Recorded - 4th May 1982, Orchestra hall Chicago
Label: Decca

I've listened to Mahler 9 too often over the last 72 hours, but Aries' intriguing posts on the M9 symphony thread started me off again!

I went looking for my Solti LSO CD but couldn't find it, but I laid my hands on the Chicago (consensus says inferior) recording.

Surprise, surprise! I prefer it!

There is a crepuscular palate with the first movement that denies the neurosis that so many crave in this music. But for me its afterglow perspective works equally well.

The slightly broader than normal tempo in the second movement actually emphasises some of the tormented moments, and the necessary attack in the strings in these moments is perfect (IMO).

Whatever hair Solti had, he certainly lets it down in the required moments in the rondo burlesque! It's almost like Solti is reverting to type following a sustained and considered period of cerebral music-making!

The performance in the finale nails it for me. This is Solti in his nerve-racking zenith. One of the most volcanic climaxes between 14-16 minutes that I know, which continues onto the petering out of everything........

I'm falling in love with Solti's music-making......


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich | Complete String Quartets | Pacifica Quartet* - No. 6 in G Major


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten – various chamber and instrumental
works part three of three for the rest of today.​Just a quick word about the _Gemini Variations_ - a clever but often overlooked work. It was written specifically for the Jeney brothers, who perform it here - Britten was impressed with the fact that they, the young sons of the principal flautist with the Budapest Opera House, could double up competently on piano as well as their main instruments and so composed a variations work based on a fairly obscure educational piece from 1954 for wordless voice and piano by their fellow countryman, Kodály. The title has an appropriate double meaning, too - the Jeneys were twins, like the Gemini star sign, and were assigned two instruments rather than one. Modern performances normally require four players.


_Gemini Variations_ - twelve variations and fugue on an epigram of
Zoltán Kodály for flute, violin and piano duet op.73 (1963):

with Gábor Jeney (vn. and pf.) and Zoltán Jeney (fl. and pf.)







 

_Night-Piece (Notturno)_ for piano WoO (1963):
_Five Waltzes_ for piano WoO (1923–25 - rev. 1969):











Suite no.1 for solo cello op.72 (1964):
Suite no.2 for solo cello op.80 (1967):
Suite no.3 for solo cello op.87 (1971):

with Robert Cohen (vc.)











String Quartet no.3 in G op.94 (1975):


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Concerto ballata in C major for cello and orchestra, Op. 108
Arensky: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*
_Yegor Dyachkov (cello)
Alexander Trostianski (violin)
I Musici de Montreal
Yuli Turovsky









_


----------



## SanAntone

*Britten | Sonata for Solo Cello in B Minor, Op. 8 | Toke Møldrup








*


----------



## OCEANE

Coach G said:


> Yesterday and today, I'm listening to all the CDs I own featuring the wonderful concert pianist, Earl Wild:
> 
> 1. *Chopin*: _Nocturnes: #13, #20, #5, #9, #19, #18, #3, #12, #10, #8, #1, #6_ (Earl Wild, piano)
> 2. *Chopin*: _Nocturnes: #14, #17, #2, #15, #16, #7, #4, #11, #21_ (Earl Wild, piano) recorded in Columbus, Ohio 1997 Ivory Classics
> 3. *Paderewski*: _Theme and Variations_ (Earl Wild, piano); _Piano Concerto in A minor_; _Fantasy Polonaise_ (Arthur Fiedler/London Symphony Orchestra w/Earl Wild, piano) recorded in London, England 1970 Ivory Classics
> 4. *Scharwenka*: _Piano Concerto #1_ (Erich Liensdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra w/Earl Wild, piano); _Polish Dance_ (Earl Wild, piano) recorded in Boston and New York, 1969 & 1976 Ivory Classics
> 5. *Gershwin*: _Rhapsody in Blue_; _Piano Concerto in F_ (Arthur Fiedler/Boston Pops Orchestra w/Earl Wild, piano); _An American in Paris_; _Variations on "I Got Rhythm"_ recorded in Boston, 1959 & 1961 RCA Victor
> 6. *Copland*: _Piano Concerto_ (Aaron Copland/Symphony of the Air w/Earl Wild, piano); *Menotti*: _Piano Concerto in F_ (Jorge Mester/Symphony of the Air w/Earl Wild, piano) recorded in parts unknown 1961 Vanguard Classics
> 
> View attachment 167016
> View attachment 167017
> 
> 
> View attachment 167019
> View attachment 167020
> 
> 
> Perhaps Earl Wild (1915-2010) could be described as an "American Horowitz". His style is expressive and elegant; but also on-point and not so frilly and decorative that it becomes a distraction. We start with Chopin's wonderful and mysterious _Nocturnes. _Chopin is the very essence of the High-Romantic ideal, and his _Nocturnes_ are as pretty and flowery as the rest of his oeuvre. Even so, I also hear something in the Nocturnes that points to something "Modern"; something leading into the world of Debussy where mood takes it's place over melody.
> 
> Next up is Ignace Jan Paderewski (1860-1941) and Xaver Scharwenka (1850-1924). Both of these composers represent the musical heritage of the war-torn Polish people. While Paderewski worked to help restore a Polish state, and even served as the Prime Minister of Poland shortly after World War I; Scharwenka lived within German borders as a person of Polish descent. Both of the _Piano Concertos_ featured here are your garden-variety Romantic piano concertos; sort of "tier two" right behind the piano concertos of the likes of Schumann, Grieg, Liszt, and Tchaikovsky; and still good for fun now and then; and with a wonderful pianist such as Earl Wild as soloists your bound to find some beautiful moments therein.
> 
> Gershwin's _Rhapsody in Blue_ follows along with Gershwin's _Piano Concerto in F, _and Earl Wild and Arthur Fiedler play both in the grand fashion with lots of verve. Wild then sits out the next two sets as Arthur Fiedler and the Boston Pops takes us into some fun Gershwin territory with a suite from _An American in Paris_ and _Variations on I Got Rhythm_.
> 
> We end with two very fine piano concertos by American composers, Aaron Copland and Gian-Carlo Menotti. The Copland concerto is a rather short and delightful piece of Neo-Classicism taken from a brief period in the composer's career where he delved partly in jazz before going "Country-Western" with pieces such as _Appalachian Spring_ and _Rodeo_. The Menotti concerto is harder to pin down. It has some nice melodies, a brief recurring theme that sounds like that melody from Shostakovich's _Symphony #7_ that Bartok also mocked in _Concerto for Orchestra_. But both the Copland and Menotti _Piano Concertos_ are very fine, and along with the Gershwin _Piano Concerto_ demonstrate how such an acclaimed musician as Earl Wild could lend his support to our own American composers.
> 
> Earl Wild:












Thanks for sharing and you may wish to have Earl Wild's Rachmaninoff PCs.
Other than Gershwin, I have his Rachmaninoff PC 3 by Chesky Recording, which is my favorite interpretation and an audiophile reference as well.


----------



## OCEANE

Bach Cello Suites
There are many recordings but I keep revisiting Fournier as well as Starker (their approaches are totally different). In Fournier's play, every phrase is well expressed and smoothly connected with each others. The outstanding recording quality displays the humane texture of cello sound and almost visualize his fingerings, which easily draw me into the music deeply.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach: *_Orgelbüchlein_, BWV 599-644
Hans Fagius


----------



## OCEANE

Beethoven Symphonies No. 1 & 2.
Recorded live between 2014 to early 2017 by MDR and Maestro Blomstedt takes it straight and 'not very dramatic' in these Symphonies No. 1 & 2.


----------



## KevinJS




----------



## Gothos




----------



## KevinJS

Mahler 4 - Bernstein/Concertgebouw


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
Saxophone Concerto in E-flat major, Op. 109
Lev Mikhailov, saxophone
Moscow RSO
Alexander Korneyev*


----------



## Klavierman

No.40-41--fantastic recording!


----------



## Rogerx

Franz von Suppé: Overtures, 

Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra, Alfred Walter


Suppe: Boccaccio
Suppe: Carnaval
Suppe: Des Wanderers Zeil: Overture
Suppe: Dichter und Bauer Overture
Suppe: Die Banditenstreiche Overture
Suppe: Die Frau Meisterin Overture
Suppe: Die Irrfahrt um's Glück Overture
Suppe: Donna Juanita Overture
Suppe: Pique Dame Overture


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Terry Riley: In C


----------



## Neo Romanza

I'm now playing this entire recording before signing off for the night:


----------



## tortkis

Haydn: Piano Sonatas - Christine Schornsheim (period instruments)


----------



## OCEANE

Bruckner 3 & 4 are my favourite symphonies and Mariss Jansons' recordings with the Bavarian Radio-Symphony orchestra have been part of my choices. Interpretation-wise, these is balanced tension in 1, 3 & 4 movement and BRSO is such an outstanding orchestra to display the phrases quick and shape. It's live recording with good sound quality.


----------



## Klavierman

That must have been some concert!


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52/ Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63 


Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä


----------



## Knorf

*Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov: *_Russian Easter Overture, _Op. 36
Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel


----------



## Philidor

Next Holmboe.

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartet No. 13 (1975)*

The Kontra Quartet










So far, imho Holmboe's contributions haven't been the highlights in this string quartet walkthrough.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Symphony No 1 - NBC Symphony Orchestra, Arturo Toscanini.*

Revisiting this recording for the first time in a while I am taken by the fact that in some ways this sounds quite a modern interpretation. The sound quality does give away its vintage but it is very reasonable for its age.
Nice to hear it again.


----------



## Philidor

Music for Easter Monday. Leipzig, 10 April 1724.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Erfreut euch, ihr Herzen" BWV 66*

Robin Blaze, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Beethoven Piano Sonatas


Playlist:
*


----------



## SONNET CLV

Spent early Easter Day with Bach and Telemann music appropriate to the season. Switched things over a bit for my late evening concert, remembering that it is also the Passover season.

I took from the shelf VMM 3056, Tsippi Fleischer's Symphonies I - V:



















The five symphonies fit on one CD with a duration of 77:47. Symphony IV is the longest at 23:05, and remains perhaps my favorite of the group, with a close nod to Number 3, a seventeen minute 3 movement work. Numbers 1 and 2 are just over 10 minutes apiece. All are interesting and unique in sound. The first four I might describe as John Cage meets Alan Hovhaness -- not just meets, but rather _collides with_ perhaps does better justice to the highly exotic sound. The most creative, unique, strange, what-have-you of the five is number Five, titled _Israeli-Jewish Collage_. Here Stockhausen and Peter Maxwell-Davies joins Cage and Hovhaness. Featuring a symphony orchestra, of course, it also utilizes "magnetic tape based on Jewish prayers, the voice of the Israeli rock singer Shalom Hanoch, and the Jerusalem 'Renanot' Shofar Players". This one dates from 2004; the earliest symphony was composed in 1995. This is certainly contemporary music, but it isn't so strangely bizarre that it falls on the ears with disturbing harshness. Though the final symphony does seem to provoke the ears at times, the others land gently but from a unique compositional land. Yeah ... Cage collides with Hovhaness.

This Vienna Modern Masters disc is well recorded and spacious in sound. The ubiquitous percussion effects fall nicely out of the speakers, with clarity and resonance. Clarity and resonance seem hallmarks of the VMM line of recordings, a catalog of which I believe I have acquired each issue, my collection consisting of well over 100 discs. This disc featuring music by Tsippi Fleischer is one of the best of the set. And that's saying a lot considering how many great discs are included in the VMM series.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz - L’Enfance du Christ & Romeo & Juliet

Victoria de los Angeles & Nicolai Gedda

André Cluytens & Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## OCEANE

Swan Lake
Leonard Slatkin and St. Louis Symphony are unfamiliar to me and I just played the whole Swan Lake. The orchestra responds as a single entity to the tempo and dynamics changes and the music is highly impressive. 
My overall impression is that I'm listening a symphonic work, which others like Gergiev don't give me such deep feeling. Of cos, my perception toward the music of Swan Lake is totally different from Nutcracker or Sleeping Beauty, which could never be symphonic to my taste.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening: misc sacred works for Easter Monday

Kuhnau - Magnificat
Zelenka - Magnificat
Bach - Magnificat
Suzuki/Bach Collegium Japan









Rossini - Stabat Mater
Kertesz/LSO; Lorengar, Minton, Pavarotti, Sotin









Gubaidulina - Seven Words
Camerata Transsylvanica, Kliegel, cello, Moser, bayan, Rabus, violin









Haydn - Seven Last Words
Muti/Berlin









Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jesus Christ
Chung/Radio France Philharmonic


----------



## OCEANE

Slatkin's Mahler might be unpopular and he only has recorded 1 & 2 with Telarc. The playing of the Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra is excellent and Slatkin conducts with a very dynamic range but never feels noisy or loose (It could be easily dynamic in Mahler symphonies and noisy at the same time).
Telarc's recording 1984 shows all the details and the bass in particularly is extremely clear and full.


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No. 1, No.2 and No.5 (New Budapest Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The first of 17 (!) CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing. Morning mood music of high quality.


----------



## Philidor

Same program as yesterday, but other protagonists.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 F major op. 68 ("Pastoral")*

Vienna Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein










The recordings of the late 1970s ... now remastered and streaming in at 192 kHz/24 Bit. Not too bad. The ADD sound was already quite good, now it hasn't become overwhelming by remastering. (Rach 1-4 with Ashekenazy/Previn was tremendously improved by remastering).


----------



## Ludwig Schon

The Influence of Schumann is clear, but these contemplative lieder were composed by Schoeck over a hundred years after the liederabend, at the height of WWII…


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No.2 In C Minor - "Resurrection" *
_New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein_
Recorded: 1987-04
Recording Venue: Avery Fisher Hall, New York

I own both recordings of Mahler's second with Bernstein conducting the NYPO. I usually play the 1960s recording on Columbia/Sony much more often. Listening to this recording for the first time in a long while, prompted by Injng's request for nominations for a recordings poll. I prefer the more taut and seemingly faster tempo of the 1960s recording over the slower and "grander" style of this recording, particularly in the first movement, which for me is the highlight of the symphony. I think he does let the tension slip a bit in this recording.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 31 No 2 'Tempest' & Op 31 No 3 - Hans Richter-Hasser.*

A pianist I rarely, if ever, see mentioned on this thread. He produces straightforward, unmannered readings of Beethoven which to me are always at the service of the compositions rather than spotlighting his own abilities.


----------



## Philidor

Same program ...

*Johannes Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 B-flat major op. 83*

Krystian Zimerman, piano
Vienna Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein










Young Krystian Zimerman live at full risk. Great rendition.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various orchestral works part one
for late morning and early afternoon.


_Two Portraits_ for string orchestra WoO (1930):
Concerto in B-minor for violin, viola and orchestra WoO,
posth. orch. by Colin Matthews (orig. 1932 - arr. 1990s):
_Sinfonietta_ for five winds and five strings op.1,
arr. for small orchestra (1932 - arr. 1936):











_Simple Symphony_ for string orchestra op.4 (1933-34):












Incidental music from the GPO Film Unit production _The Tocher_ – suite
of five pieces by Rossini for flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, piano and
percussion,with wordless boys’ choir in the finale WoO (1935):

Incidental music from the GPO Film Unit production _The King’s Stamp _
for flute/piccolo, two clarinets, two pianos and percussion WoO (1935):

Three short pieces of incidental music from the British Commercial
Gas Association information film _Men Behind the Meters _for
flute, clarinet, piano and side drum WoO (1935):

Incidental music from the GPO Film Unit production _Night Mail_ for
speaker, flute, oboe, bassoon,trumpet, violin, viola, cello, double
bass, harp and percussion WoO [Text: W.H. Auden] (1935-36):

Incidental music from the Strand Films (for Southern Railways) information film
_The Way to the Sea_ for speaker, flute/piccolo, oboe, two clarinets, alto saxophone,
trumpet, trombone, harp, piano and percussion [Text: W.H. Auden] WoO (1936):

Short piece of incidental music from the Strand Films (in association with
Freenat Films) production _The Peace of Britain _for flute, clarinet, trumpet,
two violins, viola, cello, double bass, piano and percussion WoO (1936):











_Russian Funeral_ for brass ensemble and percussion WoO (1936):

with the Philip Jones Brass Ensemble/John Iveson


----------



## OCEANE

I know Kurt Masur and his Beethoven cycle but not much the violinists, who play impressively. Overall, it maybe a bit slow in tempo but give me the classic feel of Grumiaux and Edo de Waart. 
Thank for the streaming that all me to explore the world of music.


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov: The Seasons, Op. 67, etc.

Wiener Philharmoniker, Aram Khachaturian


Khachaturian: Gayane
Khachaturian: Gayane (ballet highlights)
Khachaturian: Spartacus


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

String Quartets 1-5

Quartetto Italiano








*


----------



## Philidor

Now ongoing with Sibelius.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 E-flat major op. 82*

Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä










For Nos. 2 and 3, I would prefer the Lahti recordings. But with #5, I am in doubt ... great rendition.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart : Piano Concertos Nos 18 & 25

Armin Jordan & Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Michel Dalberto (piano)

Lausanne Chamber Orchestra, Armin Jordan


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms








*


----------



## Philidor

Now the real music for resurrection ...

*Krzysztof Penderecki: Utrenja*

Iwona Hossa, soprano
Agnieszka Rehlis, meoo-soprano
Piotr Kusiewicz, tenor
Piotr Nowacki, bass
Gennady Bezzubenko, basso profondo

Warsaw Boys' Choir
Warsaw Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra

Antoni Wit










Mahler's 2nd symphony turns out to be some children's birthday party merriment ...


----------



## Rogerx

Allegri: Miserere & Palestrina: Stabat Mater & other choral works

The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Sir David Willcocks


----------



## HenryPenfold

Harrison Birtwistle (borne 15th July 1934- died today) *RIP*

The Moth Requiem


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms

Ballades op.10

The first acquaintance with Brahms ballads was in a performance by Gilels and I was totally blown away by the depth of the music and its convincing performance. Later I got to know the recording with Michelangeli which in my eyes surpasses that of Gilels. 

The piano used in this recording was over 60 years old at the time. 








*


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Aleksi Machavariani - Festive Overture (Gauck/Melodiya USSR)
Dmitri Shostakovich - Violin Concerto #1 (Oistrakh/Angel Mlodiya)*


----------



## OCEANE

Cecilia Bartoli has been my favorite mezzo/soprano for years and I got many her albums.
This series including Vivaldi and Salieri was an excellent production of Decca in term of music, album design and recording. That was also Bartoli’s best at the time of her prime.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Organ Symphony & Poulenc: Organ Concerto

Iveta Apkalina (organ)

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Monsalvat

Max Reger: *String Quartet in F sharp minor*, Op. 121
Drolc Quartet (1970)
Eduard Drolc, violin; Jürgen Paarmann, violin; Stefano Passaggio, viola; Georg Donderer, cello

Never heard this work before but it's got me interested. I'm more familiar with Reger's organ works, as well as the piano variations on themes of Bach and Telemann, and the beautiful Violin Concerto. Here, Reger is reduced to much smaller forces than he normally might have at his disposal. It has some beautiful lyricism and wonderful harmonies; it sounds new but not modern, I suppose.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

England lost her greatest composer, since Henry Purcell, today… *Ar dheis Dé go Raibh a Anam*


----------



## SanAntone

*Karol Szymanowski | String Quartet No. 2, Op. 56 | Verona Quartet*


----------



## Bourdon

*Walzer









*


----------



## Philidor

This work appeared in some polls, time to get closer ...

*Giacinto Scelsi: Uaxuctum* "The Legend of the Maya City which destroyed itself for religious reasons" 

Concentus Vocalis
Vienna Radio Symphony Orchetsra
Peter Rundel










I tried to find out who the vocal and instrumental soloists were, but I failed ...


----------



## Neo Romanza

First dip into this new acquisition:

*Yun
Muak
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken
Hans Zender*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82/ Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104





Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä


----------



## Auferstehen

*BACH J S*

Cello Suite No 3 in D Maj BWV 1009

Casals P (1936)

Mario


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten – various orchestral works part two scattered
throughout the rest of the afternoon and early evening.


_Soirées musicales_ - suite of five movements after Rossini for orchestra op.9 (1935-36):











_Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge_ for string orchestra op.10 (1937):











Suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the D.G. Bridson radio drama
_King Arthur_ WoO, posth. arr. by Paul Hindmarsh (orig. 1937 - arr. c. 1995):











Violin Concerto op.15 (1938-39 - rev. 1950, 1954 and 1965):











_Young Apollo_ for piano, string quartet and string orchestra op.16 (1939): ***
_Canadian Carnival_ for orchestra op.19 (1939):

*** with Peter Donahoe (pf.), Felix Kok (vn.), Jeremy Ballard (vn.),
Peter Cole (va.) and Michael Kaznowski (vc.):










​


----------



## Art Rock

*Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 12 Symphonies (Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Jaakko Kuusisto, Osmo Vänskä, BIS, 5 CD's)*

CD4: Symphonies No. 6 and No. 7. Always a joy to listen through one of my favourite symphony cycles again.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5
New York Philharmonic, Bruno Walter

I haven't listened to this 1947 recording in a long time, for no good reason other than that I tend to shy away from repeat listens to monophonic recordings. But this is a truly superb performance in every way, so it's absolutely worth it! I think I will go so far as to say, this is my ideal interpretation.


----------



## Philidor

This one will not enter my Olympus for Mahler #2.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 2 C minor ("Resurrection")*

Anja Harteros, soprano
Bernarda Fink, alto
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Mariss Jansons


----------



## Knorf

Philidor said:


> This one will not enter my Olympus for Mahler #2.
> 
> *Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 2 C minor ("Resurrection")*
> 
> Anja Harteros, soprano
> Bernarda Fink, alto
> Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
> Mariss Jansons


Huh. Really? It definitely does for me! Absolutely on par for me with Kubelík, Klemperer, Fischer (my other favorites).


----------



## Knorf

*Harrison Birtwistle: *_The Triumph of Time_
Philharmonia Orchestra, Elgar Howarth

Gutted to hear of this great composer's passing. Time overtakes us all.


----------



## Philidor

Knorf said:


> Huh. Really? It definitely does for me! Absolutely on par for me with Kubelík, Klemperer, Fischer (my other favorites).


No, sorry ...  ... I prefer Bernstein/DG, Tennstedt/LPO live or recently Jurowski ...

... here again some Bach - Leipzig, Easter Monday, 2 April 1725

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend werden" BWV 6*

Yukari Nonoshita, Robin Blaze, James Gilchrist, Dominik Wörner
_(The forum software replaces N-o-n-o-s-h-i-t-a as shown above ...)_
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Art Rock

*Carl Stamitz: Clarinet concerto in E flat major, Double concerto for clarinet and violin
Johann Stamitz: Clarinet concerto in B flat major
(Prague Philharmonia, Jiří Bělohlávek, Tomáš Hanus, Ludmila Peterková, Josef Suk, Lotos)*

Another wonderful set of concertos by father and son Stamitz. Of special interest is the double concerto - I don't think I have seen the combination clarinet + violin used that way by others.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday

*Ogawa
Symphony, "Japanese Castle"
Japan Philharmonic Orchestra
Yuzo Toyama*










Wowzers!!! This is an exhilarating piece! Love it. This piece would be great alongside Adams' _Harmonielehre_. Highly rhythmic.


----------



## Kiki

Olivier Messiaen: Turangalîla 
Steven Osborne, Cynthia Miller / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra / Juanjo Mena / 2011 (hyperion)

Sensual.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*
_Maureen Forrester (contralto), Emilia Cundari (soprano)
New York Philharmonic, Westminster Choir
Bruno Walter_
Recorded: 1958


_







_


----------



## Merl

Not played this one in a while but I think it's a great recording with incredible sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten – various orchestral works part three for the rest of today.


Orchestral suite from the incidental music for the J.B. Priestley stage play _Johnson 
Over Jordan_ WoO, posth. arr. by Paul Hindmarsh (orig. 1939 - arr. 1988):











_Matinées musicales_ - suite of five pieces after Rossini for orchestra op.24 (1941):











_Sinfonia da Requiem_ for orchestra op.20 (1939-40):
_Diversions_ for piano left-hand and orchestra op.21 (1940 - rev. 1950 and 1953-54): ***
_Scottish Ballad_ for two pianos and orchestra op.26 (1941): ***
_An American Overture_ for orchestra WoO - ex-op.27 (1941):

*** with Peter Donahoe (pf.)
*** with Peter Donohoe and Philip Fowke (pfs.)











_Prelude and Fugue_ for eighteen string instruments op.29 (1943):











Piano Concerto op.13 - second version from 1945, 
with new third movement (1938 - rev. 1945):










​


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: Piano concerto, Violin concerto, Concert Overture (Royal Northern Sinfonia, Martin Yates, Leon McCawley, Sergey Levitin, Dutton)*

These are all works of the young Stanford: they were composed 1870-1875 when the composer was around 20. They do not reach the level of the symphonies or Irish rhapsodies, but they are still interesting to hear, especially the two concertos.


----------



## Malx

RIP - Harrison Birtwistle
Had to mark this day by playing my favourite Birtwistle disc.

*Birtwistle, Night's Black Bird / The Shadow of Night / The Cry of Anubis - The Hallé, Ryan Wigglesworth.









*


----------



## Kiki

Harrison Birtwistle: Night's Black Bird 
Hallé Orchestra / Ryan Wigglesworth / 2010 (NMC)

What a coincidence! Malx posted this recording just ahead of me!

Love the mysterious atmnosphere in this piece. Probably my favourite Birtwistle piece.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Harrison Birtwistle* - Earth Dances - time 36 minutes
Cleveland Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnanyi

_Intermission_ - 20 minutes

*Anton Bruckner *- Symphony no. 9 - time 69 minutes
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Knorf

I am spending the rest of my listening time today on large instrumental ensemble music by the composer I regard as the finest British composer since Edward Elgar.

*Harrison Birtwistle: *

_Verses for Ensembles_
Netherlands Wind Ensemble, James Wood

This was first my first exposure to Birtwistle, and the experience was staggering. I knew then right away I'd be a fan of this composer for life. I was 22, and this was a brand-new release. There wasn't a ton of Birtwistle's music available on CD back then.










_An Imaginary Landscape_
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Paul Daniel










_In Broken Images_
London Sinfonietta, David Atherton










_Earth Dances_
The Cleveland Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnányi

This is my favorite orchestral composition by Birtwistle. I find its blend of austere pageantry, abject tragedy, and transcendent grandeur both irresistible and deeply inspiring.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday

*Dan
Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Wiener Symphoniker
Kazuo Yamada*










Quite possibly Japan's foremost symphonist. I'm in love with his music so far. His style owes some allegiance to the West, but his own voice is coming to fore with each passing measure. A unique composer so far. Can't wait to dig into the rest of the set.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Franz Schubert -Symphony nr. 9 (The Great)
Royal Flemish Philharmonic - Philippe Herreweghe

SACD


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## SanAntone

*Scriabin | 24 Preludes | Mikhail Pletnev








*


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16*
_Radu Lupu (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn_
Recorded: 1973-05-29 (Schumann) / 1973-01-30 (Grieg)
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

In memory of Radu Lupu, who passed away today. Thanks for the music.


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Yun
Violin Concerto No. 1
Akiko Tatsumi, violin
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Zdeněk Mácal*


----------



## Monsalvat

Paul Hindemith: *String Quartet No. 5* (1923)
Danish Quartet (1995)
Tim Frederiksen, violin I; Arne Balk-Møller, violin II; Claus Myrup, viola; Henrik Brendstrup, cello

This nicely complements the Reger quartet I listened to this morning; there's a connection between Reger and Hindemith, a connection I see especially in their respective works for organ. Hindemith once wrote of Reger, “Max Reger was the last giant in music. My own work is inconceivable without him.” (A "Last Giant in Music": Thoughts on Max Reger in the Twentieth Century on JSTOR). Like Hindemith's organ works, I wish the string quartets would receive more attention, particularly from record companies. Hindemith of course was a violist and violinist himself.

This particular Hindemith cycle includes the early String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2; this was premiered in 1915 but not published until after Hindemith's death, despite having an assigned opus number. The Danish Quartet take about three and a quarter hours to play all seven quartets; I'll probably get through a couple more tonight. Some more interesting notes about the set of quartets (especially Nos. 5, 6, and 7) courtesy of Naxos: HINDEMITH, P.: String Quartets, Vol. 2 (Amar Quartet) - Nos. 5, 6, 7


----------



## haziz

*Birtwistle: Night’s Black Bird*
_Owen Slade (tuba)
The Hallé Orchestra
Ryan Wigglesworth_

In memory of Harrison Birtwistle.


----------



## Bkeske

*André Previn Conducts Rachmaninoff* - Concertos Nos. 1 & 4. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra w/Leonard Pennario, piano. RCA Victor Red Seal reissue early 1970’s, originally 1965


----------



## haziz

*Holst: Symphony in F, Op. 8 'The Cotswolds'*
_Ulster Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta_
Recorded: 11, 12 October 2011
Recording Venue: Ulster Town Hall, Belfast, Ireland


----------



## Bruce

More chamber music for me tonight:

*Michael Finnissy* - Grieg Quintetsatz - Roderick Chadwick (piano); Kreutzer Quartet

This is an interesting work. Taking off from Grieg's Piano Quintet, Finnissy adds a lot of material of his own. (Finnissy completed Greig's Quintet). The result is rather diaphanous in spots, in others, rather fantastical. Not the feverish sort as in Ravel's La Valse, but more along the lines of the music Berio used in "Renderings", a version of Schubert's 10th Symphony. 

*Ernő Dohnányi* - Piano Quintet No. 2 in E-flat minor, Op. 26 - Gottlieb Wallisch (piano); Enso String Quartet

*Eduard Franck* - Piano Trio No. 4 in D major, Op. 58 - Christiane Edinger (violin); Lluis Claret (cello); Klaus Hellwig (piano)

I've not heard much by Eduard Franck; this trio has some very beautiful music in it, but sounds a bit more like parlor music, compared to that other Franck guy, whose music definitely belongs in a concert hall. 

*Joachim Raff* - Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 107 - Ensemble Il Trittico


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*
_Mira Zakai (contralto), Isobel Buchanan (soprano)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus
Sir Georg Solti_
Recorded: 1980-05-07
Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago


----------



## SanAntone

*Wagner | Der Ring des Nibelungen | Bayreuth Festival Orchestra / Karl Böhm*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Yet Another First-Listen

*Rubbra
Piano Concerto in G, Op. 85
Piers Lane, piano
The Orchestra Now
Leon Botstein*


----------



## Bkeske

*Erich Leinsdorf conducts Beethoven* - Piano Concerto No. 5 In E-Flat, Op. 73 ("Emperor"). Boston Symphony Orchestra w/Arthur Rubinstein, piano. RCA Victor Red Seal reissue, believe early 70’s, originally 1963


----------



## Neo Romanza

Monsalvat said:


> Paul Hindemith: *String Quartet No. 5* (1923)
> Danish Quartet (1995)
> Tim Frederiksen, violin I; Arne Balk-Møller, violin II; Claus Myrup, viola; Henrik Brendstrup, cello
> 
> This nicely complements the Reger quartet I listened to this morning; there's a connection between Reger and Hindemith, a connection I see especially in their respective works for organ. Hindemith once wrote of Reger, “Max Reger was the last giant in music. My own work is inconceivable without him.” (A "Last Giant in Music": Thoughts on Max Reger in the Twentieth Century on JSTOR). Like Hindemith's organ works, I wish the string quartets would receive more attention, particularly from record companies. Hindemith of course was a violist and violinist himself.
> 
> This particular Hindemith cycle includes the early String Quartet No. 1, Op. 2; this was premiered in 1915 but not published until after Hindemith's death, despite having an assigned opus number. The Danish Quartet take about three and a quarter hours to play all seven quartets; I'll probably get through a couple more tonight. Some more interesting notes about the set of quartets (especially Nos. 5, 6, and 7) courtesy of Naxos: HINDEMITH, P.: String Quartets, Vol. 2 (Amar Quartet) - Nos. 5, 6, 7


There are three complete sets of Hindemith's SQs, so I don't think it's a question of record labels need to pay more attention to them, but rather that they need to be programmed more in chamber recitals by well-known string quartets.


----------



## Kiki

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 
Radu Lupu / Israel Philharmonic Orchestra / Zubin Mehta / 1979 Decca)

Poetic playing from Radu Lupu. One of my favourite Beethoven PC3s.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Wow. Just got this CD today and I am blown away. This is one of the best Eroicas I've heard and I have heard 50+. I had to replay the starting two chords 5 times as soon as I heard them! And the recording is outstanding - HDCD.


----------



## Bkeske

Wanted to see what all the fuss was about. Listed to 1-3 on my drive to visit mom on Easter. I liked what I heard, but knew this would sound better on the home big rig, and it certainly does. DECCA did a very nice job, and although criticized by some, I think this young conductor has done pretty well with this cycle.

Symphonies 4&5


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven – Piano Concertos Nos 4 & 5 – Emil Gilels


----------



## Rogerx




----------



## OCEANE

Very often, I start listening session with Bach and even a short piece could set the mood and mind..


----------



## runssical




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:










Sensational! I snapped up all of these Glazunov Rozhdestvensky during the pandemic in a box set that collects all of the original issues on Olympia. Superb find and the performances are first-rate. Between Svetlanov and Rozhdestvensky, I'd have a difficult time picking a favorite Glazunov conductor. Serebrier and Fedoseyev are pretty good, too. I was less impressed with Järvi's symphony cycle on Orfeo, but his recordings of Glazunov on Chandos are superb.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15--Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19


Radu Lupu (piano)
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta
Recorded: 1979-03-30


----------



## OCEANE

I listen to lute music quite often. Dowland's songs are so intimate in expression and soprano Mariana Flores and lutenist Hopkinson Smith performs beautifully reflecting peoples' lives hundred years ago.


----------



## 13hm13

Radu Lupu plays Mozart Piano Concerto no. 24, K.491 – live 1991






Radu Lupu playing Mozart's PC 24 with the Concertgebouw Orchestra under Riccardo Chailly, live in 1991.


----------



## Bruce

Still some time to fit in a bit or orchestral music this evening.

*Schubert* - Overture: Die Freunde von Salamanka, D.326 - Christian Benda/Prague Sinfonia
*Dvořák* - Slavonic Dance in A-flat major, Op. 46, No. 3 - George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
*John Field* - Piano Concerto No. 6 in C major, H.49a - Benjamin Frith (piano); David Haslam/Northern Sinfonia
*Ludwig Spohr* - Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 26 - Maria du Toit (clarinet); Arjan Tien/Cape PO
*Wallingford Riegger* - Dichotomy - Jorge Mester/Louisville Orchestra
*Franz Schreker* - 4 Kleine Stücke - Christopher Ward/Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Rachmaninoff - Symphony 2
Temirkanov/St Petersburg









Shostakovich - Symphony 4
Britten - Four Sea Interludes
Previn/Chicago, London









Ligeti - String Quartets 1 & 2
Artemis Quartet









Janacek - String Quartets, Violin Sonata
Prazak Quartet









Brahms - Hungarian Dances
Dvorak - Slavonic Dances
Fischer/Budapest Festival Orchestra


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Orchestral Suite No. 1 C major BWV 1066*

Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Mahler Symphony No.2*


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms – Das Klavierwerk (1982 ???, LP release only???)
Deutsche Grammophon – 2740 278
Series: Brahms Edition
Format: 
11 x Vinyl, LP, Compilation
Box Set









Contains this:


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms
Works for Solo Piano, Volume 3
Barry Douglas


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Leonore

Edda Moser (Leonore), Richard Cassilly (Florestan), Helen Donath (Marzelline), Eberhard Büchner (Jaquino), Theo Adam (Pizarro), Hermann Christian Polster (Fernando), Karl Ridderbusch (Rocco)

Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Staatskapelle Dresden, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Philidor

In Bach's time, Easter Tuesday was a public holiday. Tempi passati ... Leipzig, 11 April 1724:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ein Herz, das seinen Jesum lebend weiß" BWV 134*

Robin Blaze, Makoto Sakurada
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No. 3, No.4 and No.6 (New Budapest Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The second of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing. Morning mood music of high quality.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten – various orchestral works part four and five.​
I have decided to lump what's left together to save posting again later, not just because the final instalment happens to be far shorter than the one before it, but also because it all conveniently falls within the five-images-per-post threshold.

That just leaves the ten major operas after this - and it won't be too long before they too get the re-airing they deserve.


_Four Sea Interludes and Passacaglia_ op.33a from the opera _Peter Grimes _
op.33 for orchestra (with short passages for soprano and tenor) op.33a
[Text: Montagu Slater] (1944-45 - arr. 1945):

with (presumably in the case of the vocalists)
Claire Watson (sop.), Peter Pears (ten.) and the Orchestra
of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden/Benjamin Britten

_The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra_ - variations and fugue
on a theme of Henry Purcell for orchestra (with optional speaker)
[Text (optional): Eric Crozier] op.34 (1945):

with the London Symphony Orchestra/Benjamin Britten











_The Prince of the Pagodas_ - ballet in three acts for orchestra op.57 (1955-56):

with the London Sinfonietta/Oliver Knussen











Symphony for cello and orchestra op.68 (1962-63):

with Julian Lloyd Webber (vc.) and the Academy
of St. Martin in the Fields/Sir Neville Marriner











_Occasional Overture_ for orchestra op.38 (1946):
_The Building of the House_ - overture for mixed choir and 
orchestra op. 79 [Text: _Psalm CXXVII_] (1967):

_Suite on English Folk Tunes: A Time There Was..._
for chamber orchestra op.90 (1974):











_Lachrymae_ for viola and piano after the song _"If my complaints 
could passions move"_ by John Dowland op.48, arr. for viola and
string orchestra 48a (orig. 1950 - arr. 1976):


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Steven Stucky* (1949-2016) - Concerto For Orchestra no. 2 (2003)
National Orchestral Institute Philharmonic, David Alan Miller. Recorded 15-17 June 2017, Naxos - _25 minutes, 40 seconds_


I bought this recording (Hi-Res 24/96) a while back, principally for the Harbison symphony (plus it's always good to have another recording of _Sun Treader_) and lately I've turned my attention to Stucky's 2nd concerto for orchestra. It's a very colourful piece where the material is passed around the various sections of the orchestra in the orthodox way, following Bartok's model, but with none of the moments of austerity, and a higher dose of vitamin D!

Stucky's writing, Miller's skilled conducting and the Naxos engineers combined on this recording to create strikingly radiant orchestral colour, texture and timbre; and the orchestra is top flight - clearly made up of a good number of highly skilled individuals.

The Ruggles and Harbison are also very good performances and recordings, IMHO. I strongly commend this release.


----------



## OCEANE

A little research tells me that Byrd and Dowland (or Irish) are English Renaissance composers of similar generation and musical career. This early music is such a good choice for passing time.


----------



## Art Rock

*Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 13 Miscellaneous Works (Various, BIS, 5 CD's)*

CD1: the first of five CD's with compositions, snippets and transcriptions that did not fit in the first twelve boxes. By the way, I sampled the sixth CD of the symphonies box (alternative versions of fragments of five of the symphonies), but could not keep listening - I'm sure it is interesting for scholars, but not for me. In spite of the "miscellaneous" labeling, there is still some interesting stuff on this first CD of box 13, such as the Two Pieces for organ (Op.111) and the Masonic Ritual Music (Op.113), recorded for the first time with the original texts. and with plenty of organ as well.


----------



## Auferstehen

*MOZART W A*

PC No 21 in C Maj K 467

Comparing

Phil O – Ashkenazy V – Ashkenazy V
ECO – Barenboim D – Barenboim D
LPO – Tipo M – Chailly R
Phil O – Han D – Freeman P
Caemerata Academica des Mozarteums Salzburg – Schiff A – Végh S

Mario


----------



## runssical

I literally discovered this work a couple hours ago and just had to upload it to YouTube and give it some visibility.


----------



## OCEANE

Dowland after Byrd.....


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms- Nicholas Angelich (piano)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Jarvi


Brahms: Klavierstücke (8), Op. 76
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83


----------



## Philidor

Auferstehen said:


> *MOZART W A*
> 
> PC No 21 in C Maj K 467
> 
> Comparing
> 
> Phil O – Ashkenazy V – Ashkenazy V
> ECO – Barenboim D – Barenboim D
> LPO – Tipo M – Chailly R
> Phil O – Han D – Freeman P
> Caemerata Academica des Mozarteums Salzburg – Schiff A – Végh S


Thank you for sharing! What's your insight from comparing? (Just being nosy ...)


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16*
_Radu Lupu (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn_
Recorded: 1973-01-30
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London

Thanks for the music.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert

Piano Sonata in A minor D845
Piano Sonata in G major D894








*


----------



## Philidor

After listening in 2020/21 to the two Furtwängler Rings and to Krauss (1953) and Keilberth (1955), now it's up to Knappertsbusch.

*Richard Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Vorabend: Das Rheingold*

Wotan – Hans Hotter
Alberich – Gustav Neidlinger
Mime – Paul Kuen
Loge – Ludwig Suthaus
Fricka – Georgine von Milinkovic
Fasolt - Josef Greindl
Fafner - Arnold van Mill
Froh - Josef Traxel
Donner - Alfons Herwig
Erda - Jean Madeira
Woglinde - Lore Wissmann
Wellgunde - Paula Lencher
Flosshilde - Maria von Ilosvay

Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele 1956

Hans Knappertsbusch










2 hrs 38 mins could be an all-time record for Rheingold. However, I didn't feel it as slow as the bare figures are suggesting. - Hotter and Neidlinger (expectably) great, dito Jean madeira and the giants. Given the fact that Suthaus sung mostly Heldentenor parts, I found him surprisingly good as Loge. - After all, a good rendition, if you like Kna's slow tempi.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms - Piano Works*
_Nicholas Angelich (piano)_
Recorded: 2005-03
Recording Venue: Recorded 26-29 March 2005, F-Grenoble, MC2, Maison de la Culture de Grenoble


_







_


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 5 'Emperor' & 0

Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## OCEANE

Thank you for the music!


----------



## SanAntone

*Harrison Birtwistle | Chamber Works | Nash Ensemble








*


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Appalachian Spring

Susan Palma (flute), David Singer (clarinet), Frank Morelli (bassoon), Wu Han (piano), Raymond Mase (trumpet), Stephen Taylor (english horn)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'*
_Nicholas Angelich (piano)
Insula Orchestra
Laurence Equilbey_

Thank you for the music.


_







_


----------



## SanAntone

*Britten | Curlew River | English Opera Group / Peter Pears / John Shirley-Quick








*


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms

This is a really great recording









*


----------



## sbmonty

Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D Minor, Op. 47 (Final Version-1905)
Kavakos; Lahti Symphony Orchestra; Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Rogerx

Rameau/ Debussy

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)



Debussy: Hommage à Rameau (No. 2 from Images pour piano - Book 1)
Rameau: Suite in A minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin (c1729–30)
Rameau: Suite in G minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin (c1729–30)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:


----------



## Philidor

Those polls .. always new suggestions ...

*George Antheil

Piano Concerto No. 2 
A Jazz Symphony (1955 version)
Jazz Sonata*

Markus Becker, Klavier
NDR Radiophilharmonie
Eiji Oue


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105/Sibelius: Tapiola, Op. 112/3 Late Fragments

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä


----------



## Bourdon

*Boccherini




Flute Concerto In D, Op. 27 (Formerly Attributed To Boccherini)

String Quintet In E, Op. 13 No. 5

Guitar Quintet No. 4 In D "Fandango"

String Quartet In D, Op. 6 No. 1 

Cello Concerto In B Flat














*


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*
_Norma Procter (contralto), Edith Mathis (soprano), Wolfgang Schubert (chorus master), Otto Freudenthal (assistant conductor)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik, Otto Freudenthal
Recorded: 1969-02-27
Recording Venue: Residenz, Herkulessaal, Munich_

Continuing with my Mahler 2 marathon, partly prompted by the Mahler 2 recordings poll that is about to start. For the last day or two I have been mostly listening to the entirety of the symphony, although sometimes I do cut it short after the first three movements before moving on, since I really enjoy only that portion of the symphony.


_







_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Kazuki Yamada


----------



## Philidor

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105/Sibelius: Tapiola, Op. 112/3 Late Fragments
> 
> Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
> Klaus Mäkelä


Here the fifth from this cycle which becomes a candidate for a pole position ...

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 E-flat major op. 82*

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing yet again:

*Ogawa
Symphony, "Japanese Castle"
Japan Philharmonic Orchestra
Yuzo Toyama*


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'*
_Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelik_
Recorded: 1972-06-10
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Staying in the UK for a little longer with the works of Frank Bridge -
part one for late afternoon and early evening.

I have taken the liberty of dredging up the comments I made when I last played this selection:

_I suppose the early output could be filed under "English Edwardiana" but there was 
already enough strength and character in Bridge's work to prevent it from sounding
too generic. The real goodies were yet to come, but in general these early works still 
make their mark - the two larger compositions are from a composer not lacking in 
confidence and the numerous shorter pieces are entertaining, if unessential.


Pensées Fugitives_ in F-minor for piano H16 (1902):
_Scherzettino_ in G-minor for piano H20 (1902):
_Moderato_ in E-minor for piano H29 (1903):
_Three Sketches_ for piano H68 (1906):












_Serenade_ for violin and piano H23 (1903):
_Romanze_ for violin and piano H45 (1904):
_Norse Legend_ for violin and piano H60 (1905):
_Cradle Song_ for violin and piano H96 (1910):












String Quartet no.1 [_Bologna_] in E-minor H70 (1906):











_Phantasie Trio_ in C-minor for piano, violin and cello H79 (1907):
_Miniatures sets 1-3_ - nine pieces for piano trio H87/H88/H89 (c. 1908):


----------



## pmsummer

EL GRIAL
_Medieval music and literature on the Theme of the Holy Grail_
*Various and Anonymou*s
Capella de Ministrers
Carles Magraner - director
_
CdM_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
Symphony No. 2, "Christmas"
Sinfonia Iuventus
Penderecki*










What can I say? I'm in a festive mood.  Anyway, these Penderecki-led recordings on Dux are much, much better than Wit's Naxos recordings (as good as they are).


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening
Remembering Radu Lupu. Listened to some of his Beethoven and Brahms. This compilation has his first concerto recording; Beethoven’s Third with Lawrence Foster and the LSO recorded in 1970. Thank you for the wonderful performances you left us.









Also, Mahler’s 2nd which I listen to every Easter as do many others here. This year it was a very fine performance from Mariss Jansons, Anja Harteros, Bernarda Fink and the Chor and Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks.









Bach: Cantatas BWV 6/134/145 - For Easter Monday/Easter Tuesday. John Eliot Gardiner: English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann | Papillons / Carnival / Arabeske | David Hyun-su Kim








*



> American pianist David Hyun-su Kim’s historically informed recording of three familiar Robert Schumann masterworks—_Papillons_, _Carnaval_, and _Arabeske_—is brilliant artistry indeed. And his instrument is of special interest: a copy of an 1830s Graf fortepiano, made in 2013 by Rod Regier of Freeport, Maine, and based on an instrument given by Conrad Graf to Robert and Clara as a wedding present. (Early Music America)


----------



## haziz

*English String Music
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro & Serenade 
Vaughan Williams: Greensleeves & Tallis Fantasias*
_Allegri String Quartet (string quartet)
Sinfonia of London, Hallé Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli









_


----------



## Philidor

French horns in the finale of Sib 5, french horns in the beginning of Mahler 3 ... Next Mahler with Jansons.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 3 D minor*

Nathalie Stutzmann
Tölzer Knabenchor
Ladies of the Bavarian Radio Choir
Bavarian Radio Orchestra
Mariss Jansons










I have the recording from the Concertgebouw with Jansons on SACD. When I did the last Mahler-3-transversal, I took a note that it belonged to the mid-tier in terms of Philidor's yardstick.  I regarded Bernstein/DG and Iván Fischer as the leaders of the field with Kubelik/audite, Horenstein, Nagano, Gielen, Bychkov and Macal closely following, well worth listening to, not to forget Abbado's spiritual Lucerne version on BluRay. And Haitink's four or five recordings make a field on their own, rewarding everone taking the effort to explore it.

This one lacked a little of coherence in the giant first movement imho. But the finale - gorgeous. Top 3, maybe. As a whole, ... difficult.


----------



## Philidor

One more cantata for Easter Tuesday ... Leipzig, 19 April 1729.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ich lebe, mein Herze, zu deinem Ergötzen" BWV 145*

Hana Blažíková , Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki










One cantata remaining. Well, so it is left for tomorrow ...


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Faramundo

An endless source of joy.


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Dvořák: The Water Goblin, Op. 107 (B195) 
Dvořák: In Nature's Realm Overture, Op. 91 *
_Zuill Bailey, Jun Märkl, Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra_
Recorded: 2012


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Bridge - various works part two for the rest of today.

_I rarely bother with online videos due to their propensity for ravenously eating their 
way __through my modest monthly data allowance but The Sea is the most significant _
_work by Bridge which, to my shame, I do not have on disc - it deserves to be heard.

The Sea_ - suite for orchestra H100 (1910-11):







_Phantasie Quartet_ in F-sharp minor for
violin, viola, cello and piano H94 (1910):

String Quartet no.2 in G-minor H115 (1914-15):












_Lament for Catherine_ for string orchestra H117 (1915):












_Lament for Catherine_ for string orchestra H117,
arr. for piano (orig. and arr. 1915):












_Summer_ - symphonic poem for orchestra H116 (1914-15):
Sonata in D-minor for cello and piano H125 (1913-17):


----------



## Neo Romanza

Faramundo said:


> An endless source of joy.
> 
> View attachment 167174


I can only nod my head along with your own. A fantastic composer that should be programmed more, but the powers that be (aka the clueless orchestra board members) have deemed it only acceptable to play Beethoven's 9th for the twenty millionth time.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Philidor said:


> French horns in the finale of Sib 5, french horns in the beginning of Mahler 3 ... Next Mahler with Jansons.
> 
> *Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 3 D minor*
> 
> Nathalie Stutzmann
> Tölzer Knabenchor
> Ladies of the Bavarian Radio Choir
> Bavarian Radio Orchestra
> Mariss Jansons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the recording from the Concertgebouw with Jansons on SACD. When I did the last Mahler-3-transversal, I took a note that it belonged to the mid-tier in terms of Philidor's yardstick.  I regarded Bernstein/DG and Iván Fischer as the leaders of the field with Kubelik/audite, Horenstein, Nagano, Gielen, Bychkov and Macal closely following, well worth listening to, not to forget Abbado's spiritual Lucerne version on BluRay. And Haitink's four or five recordings make a field on their own, rewarding everone taking the effort to explore it.
> 
> This one lacked a little of coherence in the giant first movement imho. But the finale - gorgeous. Top 3, maybe. As a whole, ... difficult.


While I do like Jansons' conducting, I have to say there's not one recording made by him that I would consider "essential" to a classical collection.


----------



## marlow

magical Schubert from the late master. RIP


----------



## Philidor

Neo Romanza said:


> While I do like Jansons' conducting, I have to say there's not one recording made by him that I would consider "essential" to a classical collection.


I don't have too many recordings with Jansons ... I remember in particular Mahler #6 (LSO live), which I regard as one of the top 3 for this work. Honegger 2/3 from Oslo wasn't too bad, "Sacre" with the Royal Concertgebouw live is breathtaking. His cycle of Shostakovich's symphonies was my first, so I am biased for this. However, Lady Macbeth of Mzensk on DVD was equally great ... among conductors with important recordings from the last 10 years, I would count him among top 10 ... with Paavo Järvi, Andris Nelsons, Francois-Xavier Roth, Manfred Honeck, Abbado, Blomstedt and Haitink.

"Essential" ... Lady Macbeth of Mzensk on DVD, Mahler 6 (LSO live), for the "Sacre", the competition is enormous ... Francois-Xavier Roth, Currentzis, to name two ...

I would have liked to hear more 20th century repertoire with him. And I am not talking about the classics, Bartók, Stravinsky, Honegger, Shosty. How about some Messiaen and Schnittke? Too bad.


----------



## Chilham

Berg: Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel"

Isabelle Faust, Claudio Abbado, Orchestra Mozart


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Coach G

Today and yesterday five sets by Sir George Solti:

1. *Mendelssohn*: _Symphony #4 "Italian"_; *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #5_ (George Solti /Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded live in Vienna, 1993
2. (2 CDs) *Mahler*: _Symphony #2 "Resurrection"_ (George Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/Isobel Buchanon, soprano; 7 Mira Zakai, contralto) recorded in Chicago, 1980
3. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #8_ (George Solti/Chicago Symphony #8) recorded "live" in Chicago, 1989
4. CD #1: *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"_ George Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/Sergei Aleksashkin, bass & Anthony Hopkins, narrator) CD#2: *Mussorgsky*/orchestrated by *Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Prelude from Khovanstchina_; *Mussorgsky* (Orchestrated by *Shostakovich*): _Songs and Dances of Death_; *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #15_ (Goerge Solti/Chicago Symphony Orchestra w/Sergei Aleksashkin, bass on_ Songs and Dances of Death_) recorded between 1995 & 1998 in Chicago except for Anthony Hopkins narrations from _Symphony #13_ recorded in London
5. *Wagner*: _Orchestral Excerpts from "Der Ring des Nibelungen"_; _Seigfried Idyll_ (George Solti/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded in 1983 and 1966 in Vienna 

Decca/London records








































These are some wonderful recordings that "Sir George" made with the mighty forces ofthe Vienna Phiharmonic Orchestra and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, mostly from when the conductor was in the twilight of his career (1980s & 1990s). While the recording of Mendelssohn's _Symphony #4 "Italian"_ is good without being distinctive, the recording of Mahler's _Symphony #2 "Resurrection"_ is probably my favorite as Solti and the Chicagoans carry on in grand fashion extracting every morsel of power and glory. We also see in the above recordings the sum total (I think?) of Solti's ventures into the world of Dmitry Shostakovich. Solti came very late to Shostakovich but took a great liking to the Shostakovich's symphonies and late in his career, Solti did his own incomplete Shostakovich cycle that included the 5th, 8th, 13th and 15th symphonies. Since Solti had such a great feeling for the gargantuan symphonies of Bruckner and Mahler that he recorded in full; he may have seen an element in the Shostakovich cycle that has as much originality, length, breadth, musical vision, and self-expression as the monster symphonies of Bruckner and Mahler. And Solti does seem to take a very "Brucknerian/Mahlerian" approach with lush phrasing. Solti also had a long association with the music of Wagner, and his 1950s _Ring_ cycle is said by many to be the gold standard. Solti did another _Ring_ cycle in the 1980s that wasn't as highly acclaimed, even if the above music from Solti's _Wagner without Words_ album from the same time period is pretty great.


----------



## Merl

An excellent cycle played on period instruments. Off to see these guys in Dundee or Perth next week. Can't wait.


----------



## Aderichleau

One of my favourite interpretations of Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier, from João Carlos Martins. Taken from a set of old LPs, it still does the business for me...


----------



## Bkeske

Othmar F. M. Mága conducts *Ignaz Moscheles* - Piano Concerto In G Minor, Opus 58 / Etudes, Opus 70 / Characteristic Etudes, Opus 95. Philharmonia Hungarica w/Michael Ponti, piano. Candide 1969


----------



## Bruce

My listening tonight focuses on the organ. 

*Andrew Drannon* - Ascension Syndrome - Andrew Drannon (organ)
*Duruflé* - Prelude et Fugue sur le nom d'Alain - Catherine Rodland (organ)

The rest are taken from the Brilliant Classics box set, 500 Years of Organ Music, Vol. 2:










*Benedetto Marcello* - Organ Sonata X in G minor - Chiara Minali (organ)
*Giovanni Benedetto Platti* - Organ Sonata X in A minor, Op. 4, No. 4 - Stefano Molardi (organ)

--interval-- Probably get a drink of water or something. 

*JS Bach* - Organ Concerto in D minor (after Vivaldi), BWV 596 - Matthias Havinga (organ)
*Händel* - Overture from his Occasional Oratorio, HWV 62 - Massimo Gabba (organ)
*Händel* - Suite No. 2 in B-flat major, HWV 434 - ditto
*Domenico Scarlatti* - 2 Sonatas in G major, K.284 & 283 - Nicola Reniero (organ) (I've never heard Scarlatti on an organ before)
*Wilhelm Friedemann Bach* - a Fugue in D major (no catalog number given) - Filippo Turri (organ)


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*César Franck*
*Symphony in D minor

Camille Saint-Saens
Le Rouet d'Omphale, op. 31

Albert Roussel
Symphony No. 3 in G minor, op. 42

Orchestre National de France
Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich String Quartet 5 & 6
Pacfica Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Novák
Moravian-Slovak Suite for Small Orchestra, Op. 32
Brno Philharmonic Orchestra
Karel Šejna*










Absolutely exquisite! I'm not sure what my feelings were on this composer in the past, but, right now, I'm looking forward to hearing more of his work. I've got around 4-5 recordings of his music on Supraphon. All of them are OOP and difficult to come by nowadays.


----------



## Bkeske

*Reiner* conducts Brahms - Violin Concerto In D, Op. 77. Chicago Symphony Orchestra w/*Jascha Heifetz*. RCA Red Seal reissue, guessing early 60’s (shaded dog), originally 1955, Canadian release


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Vier letzte Lieder
Lucia Popp, soprano
LPO
Tennstedt*

















Dare I say this is one of the greatest Strauss recordings? Okay, I dare! This Popp/Tennstedt performance of _Vier letzte Lieder_ is much better than the overrated Norman/Masur. I'm sorry I love Norman, but she never quite seemed right in this work. There's a wistfulness in Popp's interpretation that is entirely fitting. Also, Tennstedt keeps things moving. Masur is just too slow for my tastes. My reference is Schwarzkopf/Szell, but Popp/Tennstedt get really close.


----------



## Bkeske

*Mehta* conducts *Scriabin* - Poem Of Ecstasy, Op. 54 & *Schoenberg* - Transfigured Night, Op. 4. Los Angeles Philharmonic. London 1967


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn - Variations serieuses, Op. 54


----------



## senza sordino

Bloch America: An Epic Rhapsody, and Concerto Grosso no. 1. From Spotify. This was the first time I had heard either piece. Not bad. Worth another listen, but it didn't knock my socks off.


----------



## Rogerx

Miaskovsky: Symphony No. 27 in C minor, Op. 85, / Miaskovsky: Cello Concerto in C minor, Op. 66
Alexander Ivashkin (cello)

Russian State Symphony Orchestra, Valeri Polyansky


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Yoshimatsu
Symphony No. 1, Op. 40, "Kamui-Chikap Symphony"
BBC Philharmonic
Sachio Fujioka*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Sonatas for Violin and Piano

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Rachmaninov: *_Symphonic Dances_
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

I regard this superlative performance as essential listening for anyone who is a fan of this piece. The performance of _The Bells _also on the disc is equally impressive!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last works for the night:

*Walton
String Quartet in A minor
Emperor Quartet*










*Dan
Symphony No. 3
Wiener Symphoniker
Dan*


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms – The Symphonies – Eugen Jochum (mono)
Sy. 1


----------



## tortkis

Hermann Nitsch: Eighth Symphony (1989) for choir, orchestra, and noise orchestra
Ensemble 20. Jahrhundert, Hugo Distler Chor, Blasorchester der Wiener E-Werke, Wolfgang Mitterer (Synthesizer)









The collage style and simultaneous musical layers reminded me of Ives's compositions. Nitsch died at 83 on April 18.


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Orchestral Suite No. 2 B minor BWV 1067*

Marc Hantaï
Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall


----------



## Philidor

Last cantata for Easter Tuesday.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Der Friede sei mit dir" BWV 158 *

Hana Blažíková, soprano
Peter Kooy, bass
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening: not much time for music.

Dvorak - String Quartets 8-10
Panocha Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No.7 and No.8 (New Budapest Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The third of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing. A bit later than usual, but still the first one for the morning. Brilliant? No. Entertaining? Yes.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schumann | Complete Works for Piano, Vol. 1 | Finghin Collins








*

_Fantasiestücke_, Op. 12


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Bridge - various works part three scattered
throughout late morning and early afternoon.


_A Prayer _for mixed choir and orchestra H140
[Text: Thomas à Kempis] (1916-18):












_Heart's Ease_ from _Three Lyrics_ for piano H161,
arr. for violin and piano (orig. and arr. 1921):












_Three Improvisations_ for piano left hand H134 (1918):
Piano Sonata H160 (1921-24):











_Sir Roger de Coverley: A Christmas Dance_ for string quartet H155,
arr. for orchestra (orig. and arr. 1922):

_Enter Spring_ - rhapsody for orchestra H174 (1926-27):












String Quartet no.3 H175 (1925-27):


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Pyotr Tchaikovsky* - Symphony #6 in B minor, Op.74 (1893)
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan EMI
Recorded: Berlin 16-21 September 1971 - approximately 46 minutes

I think this 1971 EMI recording just steals it ahead of Mravinsky's Leningrad, Currentzis' Musicaeterna and Markevitch's LSO recordings, to name just some of the top-flight recordings that I've been listening to lately.

In 2016 Russian musicologist Professor Marina Frolova-Walker chose this 1971 Karajan as the recommended recording on BBC Radio 3's Building a Library/Record Review programme.

This 2014 Warner Classics remaster sounds superbly rich, detailed and dynamic. I also have the earlier releases and if you only have one of those, I would say the gain isn't sufficient to warrant chasing after the remaster. The remaster is only available in the out of print box (pictured below) that started out at budget price, but is now I think, expensive.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 24 Mozart

Symphonies Nos. 11 & 12;
Symphony in D major K 95 (73n) [No. 45];
Symphony in D major K 97 (73m) [No. 47];
Symphony in F major K 75 [No. 42];
Symphony in C major K 96 (111b) [No. 46]

Berliner Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: Cello concerto, Rondo, Ballata and Ballabile, Irish Rhapsody No. 3 (BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Manze, Gemma Rosefield, Hyperion)*

A CD in Hyperion's Romantic Cello Concerto series, combining the cello concerto (1880) with other concertante works for cello and orchestra, composed between 1869 and 1918. The cello concerto is in my opinion a stronger work than the piano and violin concertos. and well worth hearing. The early Rondo is rather average, but Ballata and Ballabile is a substantial work. The third Irish Rhapsody I played last week in the Chandos version, and works well here too. A wonderful disc.


----------



## Monsalvat

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 4* in F minor, Op. 36
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1966)

I think I should check out one of Karajan's EMI recordings of this work also. Karajan kept returning to the last three Tchaikovsky symphonies; I'm aware of the existence of five Karajan recordings of the Fourth:

Philharmonia Orchestra (1953 mono, EMI)
Berliner Philharmoniker (1960, EMI)
Berliner Philharmoniker (1966, DGG) the one I'm listening to today
Berliner Philharmoniker (1976, DGG) part of his Tchaikovsky cycle
Wiener Philharmoniker (1984, DGG)

I'm not totally satisfied with the sound on this one; it seems a bit shrill. It is an impassioned performance, though, of a great work.

Edited to add:








Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Georg Solti: London Symphony Orchestra (1967)

I haven't heard much of Solti's Mahler, and what I have heard has been with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I'm not really satisfied with the sound, which is unusual and disappointing for a mid-'60s Decca recording; perhaps a remastering is in order? I do like the performance, though. I was recently listening to the tapes of Bruno Walter rehearsing the Columbia Symphony Orchestra for his 1961 recording of the Ninth and now every time I come to the section marked _Plötzlich langsamer_ nine bars before rehearsal 13 in the opening movement, I listen for the horns. Mahler asks for the first and second horns to play open _ff_ notes with a decrescendo to _pp_; meanwhile, the third and fourth horns are muted, playing the same notes but _pp_ with a crescendo to _ff_ to create a transition between the two timbres.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 32 No. 9 in A major, etc.

Zoltan Kocsis (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

*Carl Stamitz: Chamber works (Camerata Köln, CPO)*

A nice collection of chamber works with flute and/or horn from a composer whom I like primarily for his concertos. We have here a Quartet for flute, violin, viola, and basso continuo, a Trio for two flutes and basso continuo, a Quartet for flute, violin horn and cello, a Trio for violin, horn and basso continuo, and a Quintet for flute, horn, two violas and basso continuo. It's all far from essential, but I'm glad to have heard this CD again.


----------



## OCEANE

Philidor said:


> French horns in the finale of Sib 5, french horns in the beginning of Mahler 3 ... Next Mahler with Jansons.
> 
> *Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 3 D minor*
> 
> Nathalie Stutzmann
> Tölzer Knabenchor
> Ladies of the Bavarian Radio Choir
> Bavarian Radio Orchestra
> Mariss Jansons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the recording from the Concertgebouw with Jansons on SACD. When I did the last Mahler-3-transversal, I took a note that it belonged to the mid-tier in terms of Philidor's yardstick.  I regarded Bernstein/DG and Iván Fischer as the leaders of the field with Kubelik/audite, Horenstein, Nagano, Gielen, Bychkov and Macal closely following, well worth listening to, not to forget Abbado's spiritual Lucerne version on BluRay. And Haitink's four or five recordings make a field on their own, rewarding everone taking the effort to explore it.
> 
> This one lacked a little of coherence in the giant first movement imho. But the finale - gorgeous. Top 3, maybe. As a whole, ... difficult.


Thanks for the notes and shared your views. 
Mahler No. 3 is my beloved symphony and I like several versions ....Fischer, Horenstein, Gielen, Haitink and Andrés Orozco-Estrada with Frankfurt (youtube). I don't rank anyone 'the best' as they all have areas of interpretation that I admire.


----------



## Rogerx

Agitato

Tamas Palfalvi (trumpet)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra

Araia: Cadrò, ma qual si mira
Dubrovay: Trumpet Concerto No. 3
Erickson, R: Kryl
Handel: Water Music Suite No. 2 in D major, HWV349
Kagel: Morceau de concours
Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre
Telemann: Quintet (Sinfonia spirituosa) in D major TWV 44:1, for trumpet, 2 violins, viola & b.c.
Vivaldi: Agitata infido flatu (from Juditha Triumphans)


----------



## OCEANE

Bach Flute Sonatas bear the musical ideas and craftmanship as his others...listened BWV 1034 such beautiful music.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Lesur - Ouverture pour un festival (Paray/Carthagene)
Jolivet - Concertino for Trumpet, Piano & Strings (Andre/Westminster)
Constant - 24 Preludes for Orchestra (Bruck/Heliodor)
Messiaen - Couleurs de la Cite Celeste (Boulez/Columbia)*


----------



## OCEANE

American composer Jonathan Leshnoff's works are unfamiliar to me while this piano concerto impresses me so much with its striking harmonies, powerful themes and exciting piano parts. Live recording by Reference Recordings achieves the high standard sound quality. I'll save the symphony for later time.

Highly Recommended


----------



## SanAntone

*Gershwin / Ravel | Piano Concertos | Pascal Rogé / Bertrand de Billy*


----------



## OCEANE

Discovering here (i think it was Art Rock's sharing, thanks), I quite enjoy Hovhaness' music for its symphonic structure and sound but program music of scenic description is actually not my reference.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)


----------



## Itullian

Britten does a great job with these


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Chopin Piano Concertos No.1 & No.2
i have a rest

At times, I visualized ribbons of water running down the windows in torrents.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frank Bridge - various works part four of four scattered throughout the rest of the afternoon.

What a pocket goldmine these late works are - Bridge just seemed to get better and better.


Piano Trio no.2 H178 (1928-29):











Sonata for violin and piano H183 (1932):











String Quartet no.4 H188 (1937):











_Oration_ - 'concerto elegiaco' for cello and orchestra H180 (1929-30):
_Rebus_ - overture for orchestra H191 (1940):
_Allegro moderato_ - movement from an unfinished symphony for strings H192,
posth. edited by Dr. Anthony Pople (orig. 1940-41 - arr. by 1979):


----------



## Art Rock

*Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 13 Miscellaneous Works (Various, BIS, 4 CD's)*

CD2: the second of four CD's with compositions, snippets and transcriptions that did not fit in the first twelve boxes.This is what I was afraid of given the "miscellaneous" label: snippets, fragments, sketches, declamations galore. The only complete 'work' is the Piano Works for Children (1898–99), which is as superfluous as the rest. Not a CD to return to.


----------



## Art Rock

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 167215
> 
> 
> Discovering here (i think it was Art Rock's sharing, thanks), I quite enjoy Hovhaness' music for its symphonic structure and sound but program music of scenic description is actually not my reference.


I can't take the credit (nor the blame). 😎


----------



## Philidor

Guess what:

*Richard Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Erster Tag: Die Walküre*

Siegmund - Wolfgang Windgassen
Sieglinde - Gré Brouwenstijn
Hunding - Josef Greindl
Wotan – Hans Hotter
Brünnhilde - Astrid Varnay
Fricka – Georgine von Milinkovic
... and some further Walkyries ...

Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele 1956

Hans Knappertsbusch










Great Waelsungen-Paar. Good to have Windgassen as Siegmund; he is also Siegfried the next two days. Astrid Varnay in good condition that evening. - I appreciate Kna's tempi. Some critics wrote about "dinosaur Wagner" and such things; no, imho, there are breathtaking culminations, coming out of the calm.


----------



## SanAntone

*Ravel / Chausson | Piano Trios | Pascal Rogé / Mie Kobayashi / Yoko Hasegawa








*


----------



## runssical

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 167214
> 
> 
> American composer Jonathan Leshnoff's works are unfamiliar to me while this piano concerto impresses me so much with its striking harmonies, powerful themes and exciting piano parts. Live recording by Reference Recordings achieves the high standard sound quality. I'll save the symphony for later time.
> 
> Highly Recommended


I like both works on this album. Last year I uploaded it to YouTube and it drew more favorable feedback than my typical upload. It's popularity is probably owed to it's immediate accessibility in contrast with most contemporary music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Aho
Symphony No. 15
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Dima Slobodeniouk*


----------



## Rogerx

CD 7
Symphony No. 48 in C major, Hob. I:48 ‘Maria Theresia’
Symphony No. 85 in B flat major, Hob. I:85 ‘La Reine’


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now it's time for a *Stenhammar* mini-marathon:

*Symphony No. 2 in G minor, Op. 34
Stockholm Philharmonic
Westerberg

Piano Concerto No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 23
Seta Tanyel, piano
Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra
Andrew Manze

String Quartet No. 6 in D minor, Op. 35
Stenhammar Quartet*

From these recordings -
























I don't have my Järvi box set handy or ripped to my hard drive, so I'm relying on some other recordings. To be fair, Järvi is no match for Westerberg in the 2nd and the same goes for Cristina Ortiz in the 2nd PC in comparison with the Seta Tanyel/Manze performance.


----------



## Malx

First music for a couple days.

*Schubert, Impromptus D899 - Radu Lupu.*

What is sad is that it takes a great artists passing to remind me of the special recordings I have on my shelves.


----------



## Philidor

Now some Sibelius.

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 6 op. 104
Symphony No. 7 C major op. 105
Tapiola op. 112*

Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Rogerx

Barber - Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto & Adagio For Strings

Isaac Stern & John Browning

Leonard Bernstein, George Szell & Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Piano Trio No 3 Op 101 - Nicholas Angelich, Renaud & Gautier Capuçon.*


----------



## Philidor

Next inspiration from the polls.

*Milton Babbitt: All Set*

Boston Modern Orchestra Project
Gil Rose










That's a fine one, indeed ... not exactly symphonic, but probably it never was intended to be symphonic ... just intended to be what it was in the end ...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Barber - Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto & Adagio For Strings
> 
> Isaac Stern & John Browning
> 
> Leonard Bernstein, George Szell & Eugene Ormandy


Great stuff with the exception of Isaac "Screechy" Stern.  I can't stand his tone.


----------



## pmsummer

GOLDBERG VARIATIONS
*J.S. Bach*
_Arranged for viols by Richard Boothby_
Fretwork
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.4 (Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner, Lisa Della Casa, RCA)*

The first thing to notice is the sound - performed and recorded in 1958, yet the sound quality belies its age by decades. The playing of the Chicago under Reiner is excellent throughout, and the tempi are fast but effective. Lisa Della Casa is not the very best (that honour remains with Elly Ameling), but definitely one of the better ones in this symphony. All in all, this version, which I have scandalously neglected, shoots almost to the top of my preferences for this work.


----------



## Merl

A wonderful (and almost neglected) live Brahms SQ cycle from the Quatuor Strada. Absolutely killer performances. Discovered this gem when I did the Brahms quartets blogs. Thank you Malx for putting me in touch with this quite wonderful set. Massively recommended.


----------



## Philidor

_O what is he doing the great god Pan
Down by the reeds by the river.
Spreading ruin and scattering ban..._
(Elizabeth Barrett Browning)

*Harrison Birtwistle

Panic: A Dithyramb for alto saxophone, jazz drummer, wind, brass and percussion*

John Harle, saxophone
Paul Clarvis, drums
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis

*Earth Dances*

The Cleveland Orchestra
Christoph von Dohnányi


----------



## Faramundo

it's snowing so many cherry-tree petals on us, it looks like snow on the patio, so why not these 2 records ?


----------



## runssical

Came across this album single today. The composer is completely unfamiliar to me. Really enjoyed this work and listened to it looped for an hour.


----------



## Klavierman

No.11 and 14.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part one for the rest of today.

_Vita Abundans_ - 'phantasy' for string quartet WoO (1941):












_Larch Trees_ - tone poem for orchestra op.3 (1943):












_Beckus the Dandipratt_ - comedy overture for orchestra op.5 (1943):












Trio for flute, viola and bassoon op.6 (1942):












_Three Shanties_ for wind quintet op.4 (1943):
Quintet for flute, violin, viola, horn and bassoon op.7 (1944):
Duo for flute and viola op.10 (1946):


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing with this *Isang Yun* box set:

*Double Concerto for Oboe and Harp with Small Orchestra
Images for Flute, Oboe, Violin and Violoncello
Ob: Heinz Holliger, Hp: Ursula Holliger, Cond: Dennis Russel Davies, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken
Fl: Aurele Nicolet, Ob: Heinz Holliger, Vn: Hansheinz Schneeberger, Vc: Thomas Demenga*


----------



## Monsalvat

Bunch of things today, some of which I have finished listening to and others which I haven't yet but are on my list:

















Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 1* in D minor, Op. 15 (rec. 1983)
*Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83 (rec. 1984)
Krystian Zimerman, piano; Leonard Bernstein: Wiener Philharmoniker

Young (pre-beard) Zimerman. I'm an absolute sucker for all four of the Brahms symphonies, to the extent that I can often neglect the four concerti. Like the four symphonies, the two piano concerti complement each other very well, so it is pleasurable to listen to them both in one day. 









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
Rafael Kubelík: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (1971)

This symphony is always a wonderful journey.


----------



## pmsummer

L'HOMME ARMÉ
_A musical journey into the music of the Court of Burgundy in the 15th century._
*Alexandre Agricola - Antoine Busnois - Gilles Binchois - Guillaume Dufay - Johannes Ockeghem - John Dunstable - Josquin des Pres - Robert Morton*
Studio de Musique Ancienne de Montreal
Andrew McAnerney - director
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## SanAntone

Schumann | Piano Works | Wilhelm Kempff


----------



## Kiki

Xiaogang Ye: The Song of the Earth
Zhang Liping, Shenyang / Shanghai Symphony Orchestra / Long Yu / 2020 (DG)

Ye created six fantastic musical pictures by setting to music the original poems of the make-shift text that Mahler used in DLVDE. Especially the regret and the craziness in the last song "Staying at Teacher's Mountain Retreat, Awaiting a Friend in Vain / Farewell" is bewildering as well as astonishing.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Rest in peace, Sir Harrison Birtwistle


----------



## Malx

A belated first listen (via Qobuz) to this weeks SQ selection.

*Hugo Wolf, String Quartet in D minor - Quartetto Prometeo.









*

Impoverished young quartet can't scrape enough together for train fare!


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing Disc 1 from this set, which consists of the *2nd symphony*, *Night Ride & Sunrise, Op. 55* & *Finlandia, Op. 26* -


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Cello Concerto*
_Gautier Capuçon (cello)
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Bernard Haitink_


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*
_Jacqueline du Pré (cello)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli









_


----------



## Bkeske

*Eugene Ormandy conducts Charles Ives* - Symphony No. 1 In D Minor & Three Places In New England. The Philadelphia Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1968


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## haziz

Earlier today:

*Hanson, H: Symphony No. 6*
_Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 15-16 October 1989
Recording Venue: Seattle Opera House, USA


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven symphony 3 in E FLAT MAJOR, OP.55 "EROICA"

KUBELIK, Berliner PHILHAMONIKER


----------



## Bkeske

*Antal Dorati conducts Respighi* - The Pines Of Rome & The Fountains Of Rome. Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra. Mercury Living Presence 1963


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Carl Nielsen

Symphony No. 5, op. 50
Symphony No. 6 "Sinfonia semplice"

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Jarvi*


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Novák
Toman and the Wood Nymph, Op. 40
Brno State PO
František Jílek*


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Bkeske

*Charles Münch conducts Bizet* - Carmen Suite & L'Arlésienne Suite. New Philharmonia Orchestra. London 1967


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 7 In E, WAB 107
Münchner Philharmoniker
Celibidache*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart : Piano concertos NO 17 and 18

Murray Perahia . E.C.O


----------



## agoukass

Wilhelm Friedemann Bach: Sinfonias, Harpsichord Concerto, Overture in G minor 

Charlotte Nediger, harpsichord
Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra; Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche; Don Juan
Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Lil Ludi loves his lieder…


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No.9 and No.17 (New Budapest Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The fourth of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing. I am following the numbering as for my intended cataloguing, so with increasing string quartet number, rather than the volume numbering in the Marco Polo series. As a result we encounter a different quartet early on, the Moscow Philharmonic Concertino String Quartet, who recorded the last few CD's in this series - their performance as far as I can judge is on the same high level as the Budapest. Two more entertaining quartets, although the 9th does contain a "fugue for fugue's sake", something I do not particularly care for. That minor detail aside, another lovely coupling.


----------



## Rogerx

Hilde Güden (Rosalinde), Eberhard Wächter (Eisenstein), Giuseppe Zampieri (Alfred), Rita Streich (Adele), Gerhard Stolze (Orlofsky), Peter Klein (Blind), Walter Berry (Falke), Erich Kunz (Frank), Josef Meinrad (Frosch), Elfriede Ott (Ida)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Including the famous ball scene


----------



## MusicSybarite

The site looks more like a blog-social network rather than a musical forum. Intriguing.


----------



## tortkis

Morton Feldman: Bass Clarinet and Percussion - CrossingLines Ensemble (Neu Records)













Neu Records | Feldman: Bass Clarinet and Percussion


CrossingLines presents Morton Feldman’s Bass Clarinet and Percussion in digital format. Recorded at Sala Mozart of Auditorio de Zaragoza in July 2015, the single is the first digital release of a Feldman recording series produced by Neu Records. The recording, almost spaceless, shows the rawness...




www.neurecords.com


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Korngold - Sextet
Martinu - Sextet
Schoenberg - Verklarte Nacht
Czech Philharmonic Sextet









Shostakovich - Symphony 10, Ballet Suife 4
Jarvi/Royal Scottish National Orchestra









Orbon - Symphonic Dances, Concerto Grosso, Three Symphonic Versions
Valdes/Asturias SO









Chavez - Symphonies 1 & 2
Mata/LSO









Bach: The Art of Life
Trifinov


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Orchestral Suite No. 3 D major BWV 1068*

Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall


----------



## Philidor

MusicSybarite said:


> The site looks more like a blog-social network rather than a musical forum. Intriguing.


In the company where I am working, there is a wall where you can pin postcards that colleagues sent from their holidays. 

I think, part of the function of this thread is something similar - it tells, where other foristers currently are and whether there are fine or not at that place. You could be inspired to go to the same place or not.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - a short part two 
scattered throughout the morning.

Horn Concerto no.1 op.11 (1945):












Symphony for Strings op.13 (1946):












Sonata no.1 for violin and piano op.15 (1947):











_Sonatina_ for flute and piano op.19 (1948):












Clarinet Concerto no.1 op.20 (1948):


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4


Beethoven Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7
Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: Piano Concerto No. 2, Concert Variations upon an English theme (Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley, Margaret Fingerhut, Chandos)*

A few days ago, I played a CD that included his first piano concerto, composed when he was still a young man. Here we have his second from 1911 when he was 59. It is a beautiful late romantic work that deserves to be better known than it is. The earlier Concert variations make a suitable coupling.


----------



## Bourdon

*Keyboard Music By Reincken,Scheidemann,J.S.Bach,Böhm,Handel & J.C.Bach








*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Chibi Ubu

*George Gershwin*

*Cuban Overture
Porgy & Bess Orchestral Suite

Henry Cowell*

*American Melting Pot
Old American Country Set*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Itullian

Some cantatas from this great set.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert

Impromptus








*


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Vaughan Williams: String Orchestra Workds

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Elgar: Elegy for strings, Op. 58
Elgar: Introduction & Allegro for strings, Op. 47
Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part three before
going out to enjoy some spring sunshine.


Symphony no.1 op.22 (1949):












String Quartet no.1 op.23 (1949):












_Serenade_ for small orchestra op.26 (1950):












_Sonatina_ for oboe and piano op.28 (1951):
_Sonatina_ for clarinet and piano op.29 (1951):












_The Smoke_ - overture for orchestra Op. 21 (1948):
_A Sussex Overture_ for orchestra op.31 (1951):


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl ..... + electronics_

*Stockhousen - Solo for Melody Instrument with Reverberation (Globokar/DGG)
Ivey - Three Songs of Night for Soprano, 5 Instruments & Tape (Rowe/Folkways)
Davidovsky - Syncronism 3 for Cello & Electronic Sounds (Moore/Opus One)*


----------



## runssical

This is a really good contemporary piano trio. Just discovered it today.


----------



## Monsalvat

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 5* in E minor, Op. 64
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1975)

This is from Karajan's cycle of the six numbered Tchaikovsky symphonies. The sound is better than Karajan's 1966 Tchaikovsky 4th I listened to yesterday, particularly in the loud sections with brass and strings, which seemed to suffer in the older recording. Plenty of excitement and drama to go around here, as well as beautiful lyricism in the calmer moments.


----------



## Philidor

Next one.

*Richard Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Zweiter Tag: Siegfried*

Siegfried - Wolfgang Windgassen
Brünnhilde - Astrid Varnay
Wanderer – Hans Hotter
Alberich - Gustav Neidlinger
Mime - Paul Kuen
Fafner - Arnold van Mill
Erda - Jean Madeira
Waldvogel - Ilse Hollweg

Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele 1956

Hans Knappertsbusch










Paul Kuen really good as Mime ...


----------



## sbmonty

Handel: Water Music
The English Concert; Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Itullian

This is an awesome set. Get it if you can.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 10

performing version by Deryck Cooke

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Philidor

Now again some Holmboe.

*Vagn Holnboe: String Quartet No. 14 op. 125 (1973)*

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Itullian said:


> This is an awesome set. Get it if you can.


Indeed! Not my preferred recording for each cantata, but the version to have as 2nd. One voice to a part. The sound (not technically viewn) is sometimes rough, earthy, but I like it very much. If you feel that the renditions by Herreweghe and Suzuki are a little too clean, aseptic and lacking of 18th century's dirt, you'll find everything here ...


----------



## OCEANE

The couple gives us three pieces of wonderful music.


----------



## Philidor

Next quartet. Interesting enough.

*Hans Werner Henze: Third String Quartet (1975/76)*

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Granados: Liliana, Suite Oriental & Elisenda

Dani Espasa (piano)

Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona i Nacional de Catalunya, Pablo González


----------



## Malx

The last couple of hours have been spent sampling and comparing a few recordings of *Hugo Wolf's String Quartet in D minor* from The Fine Quartet / New Music Quartet / La Salle Quartet & Quartetto Prometeo.

Now something I am more familiar with.
*Janáček, String Quartet No. 1 'The Kreutzer Sonata' - Takács Quartet.









*


----------



## SanAntone

Piazzolla | Five Tango Sensations | Kronos Quartet / Astor Piazzolla, bandoneon












> I would also say all our collaborations push us to get better. For example, I remember being in the studio with Astor Piazzolla when we recorded _Five Tango Sensations_ with him, and his willpower was extraordinary. He just pulled the music out of everybody including himself. (Kronos website)


----------



## Kiki

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 
NHK Symphony Orchestra / Herbert von Karajan / 1954 Live (Naxos)

Slow but full of attacks.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

Symphony No.38 "Prager"

Academy of St Martin in the Fields Neville Marriner








*


----------



## Philidor

Next Jansons.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 5 C-sharp minor *

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Mariss Jansons










Not too bad. Quite hymn-like, when fitting. To my mind, rather on the lyric side. - Imho, no competition for Bernstein (DG), Barbirolli, Stenz, Nott and in particular not for the recording recently mentioned here with Bruno Walter (1946?). - However, there are some dark horses for this work.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Sergiu Celibidache: SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra (1975)

I was browsing through the Karajan/Celibidache thread earlier. I'm generally a Karajan fan, and I don't know when the last time I had even listened to a Celibidache recording was. I'm not a tremendous fan of Bruckner's music, with which I strongly associate Celibidache. So I decided to listen to some of his Brahms, which is music I'm more familiar with and sympathetic towards. I was surprised by how normal this one is, given Celibidache's reputation for "spirituality" (whatever that might mean here) and slowness (or listlessness, depending on who you ask). It isn't either great or abhorrent to my ears; it's just fine. Something I would listen to again, sure, but I don't really see what is so different about Celibidache's vision for Brahms. I did really like the ending of the Finale though; he finally was able to coax out a little bit of that beautiful sonorous string sound that I love from Giulini and Barbirolli's Brahms recordings, and generated a good amount of energy going into the end.

I am aware that EMI has also issued live recordings of Celibidache conducting all four Brahms symphonies, and I've read that these are less moderate than the Deutsche Grammophon recording I just finished listening to. So probably this afternoon I'll put on one of those recordings and perhaps update this post with my thoughts. I don't want to knock Celibidache fans at all; I just don't see any reason I would fuss over his Brahms. I know that he had a strong reputation as a Bruckner conductor, and I think that if I am to understand the excitement some people show over Celibidache, I should probably listen to some of those recordings. There's nothing to hate about this Brahms recording, but it just didn't speak to me as I hoped it might.

Edited to add:








Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Sergiu Celibidache: Münchner Philharmoniker (1979)

This one had a bit more personality to it, and I thought he did a very nice job shaping some of the phrases. But although I liked it, I didn't _love_ it. I'll still have to give his Bruckner a try, but I'm going to save that for another day. Now, onto Mahler:









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 4* in G major
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1979)
Edith Mathis, soprano

Of all of Mahler's symphonies, this is the one I listen to the least. I've gotten to this point in Mahler's life in Fischer's biography of Mahler, and decided to give this symphony another try. Fischer talks about the irony inherent in this work, which I found interesting to read about. I'm not really familiar enough with the Fourth to say very much. I'm certain I've never listened to this particular recording before, but I saw Edith Mathis's name and decided to go for it. I have underestimated this work, actually; it deserves more attention from me in the future.


----------



## Auferstehen

Philidor said:


> Thank you for sharing! What's your insight from comparing? (Just being nosy ...)


Philidor greetings!

This website is becoming rather difficult to follow with all the CD covers! I’ve only just noticed your enquiry. I do apologise.

No, you’re not being nosy at all!

I’m no great Mozart expert, but for me, Ashkenazy takes the music especially the slow movement, too slowly, and too safely (by that I mean absolutely no risk-taking at all, which Schnabel and Solomon and Horowitz, to our eternal gratitude, frequently did).

I find little to choose between Barenboim, Chailly and Freeman.

I do so like the Schiff/Végh reading though.

Best wishes,

Mario


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, symphony No 8 (7) 'Unfinished' - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*

Up to the high standard of the rest of this box - I do have a liking for live performances which this set is merely reinforcing.


----------



## Rogerx

CD20

Nielsen, Concertos for Flute, Clarinet

Julius Baker (flute), Stanley Drucker (clarinet)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Hindemith, Violin Concerto (Stern)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Isaac Stern (violin)

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## eljr

*Esther Abrami*

Esther Abrami (violin), Iyad Sughayer (piano), Annelie, Esther Abrami & Florian Christl, Wide Eyed, Worakls, Alban Claudin
Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra

*Release Date:* 25th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* G0100046310512
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 53 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven:: *String Quartets No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2 and No. 11 in F minor, Op. 95 "Serioso"
Leipziger Streichquartett 

This is outstanding, but probably doesn't quite unseat my favorites for both of these quartets (Emerson). I'm really happy to own this cycle, regardless!


----------



## eljr

*Bach: Sei Solo*

Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin
Leonidas Kavakos (violin)


> Kavakos’s stylistic sensitivities bring an element of decorative fantasy to the naked urtext, as would have occurred in the hands of any skilled player of the period. He uses vibrato very sparingly... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 4th Feb 2022
*Catalogue No:* 19439903132
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 2 hours 25 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
March 2022
Instrumental Choice


----------



## Bourdon

*Ligeti

String Quartets ! & 2 Artemis Quartet

Ramifications Orchestre de Chambre de Toulouse/Louis Auriacombe

6 Bagatelles Barry Tuckwell Wind Quintet








*


----------



## Malx

*Tippett, Ritual Dances - BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox.*

An excellent disc which reinforces my belief that Hickox was a very fine conductor.


----------



## pmsummer

QUATUOR POUR LA FIN DU TEMPS
_(Quartet for the End of Time)_
*Olivier Messiaen*
Trio Wanderer
Pascal Moraguès - clarinette
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Brahms and Bartók (no. 1, published more than 10 years after the composer's death) Violin Concerti.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

I've always had soft spot for this remarkable yet least-popular of all Beethoven's symphonies. It's such a wonderful composition, full of surprises, wit, and great verve, yet a tinge of pathos and introspection are never far away. To me, it speaks strongly to the surely universal, or nearly so, experiences of young adulthood: hope and energy in the context of constant setbacks and heartbreak, but fundamentally optimistic. It reminds me so much of myself in my 20s. I love this symphony!

(Yes I know it was completed by Beethoven at 32. This is just how it comes across to me.)

And I love this recording of it. It's absolutely fantastic! You hear great commitment and detail, never losing sight of a clear dramatic trajectory. And the orchestra as always is sensational. Highly recommended!









From the big box, which has become one of my most treasured possessions in my collection of recorded music.


----------



## Malx

A work that is growing on me that I wasn't aware of at the start of this year, another bargain purchase that is proving to be very worthwhile.

*Shchedrin, Symphony No 2 (Twenty-five Preludes for Orchestra) - BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky.









*


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Schumann’s Liederabend has never been bettered. 
Sung sonorously by a man cloistered behind the iron curtain…


----------



## Chibi Ubu




----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons
> 
> I've always had soft spot for this remarkable yet least-popular of all Beethoven's symphonies. It's such a wonderful composition, full of surprises, wit, and great verve, yet a tinge of pathos and introspection are never far away. To me, it speaks strongly to the surely universal, or nearly so, experiences of young adulthood: hope and energy in the context of constant setbacks and heartbreak, but fundamentally optimistic. It reminds me so much of myself in my 20s. I love this symphony!
> 
> (Yes I know it was completed by Beethoven at 32. This is just how it comes across to me.)
> 
> And I love this recording of it. It's absolutely fantastic! You hear great commitment and detail, never losing sight of a clear dramatic trajectory. And the orchestra as always is sensational. Highly recommended!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the big box, which has become one of my most treasured possessions in my collection of recorded music.


Your enthusiasm for this box is evident


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 4
Nimrod Guez, solo viola
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

This is one of the few compositions remaining in the big Jansons box I'd yet to hear.

While there are interesting, sometimes fetching, moments, on the whole this symphony strikes me as marginally skillful patchwork of cobbled-together clichés slogging away in a puddle of vapid rhetoric. Disappointing, especially since the work's discmates (Lutosławski Concerto for Orchestra, Szymanowski Symphony 3) are both highly-regarded masterpieces and are stunningly well recorded and performed.

Having written all that, I will say the slow middle section , with the long viola solo and wordless choir, I did rather enjoy. Pity about the opening and closing movements/sections.


----------



## Merl

Last recording then another blog will be complete. Up to now this is a beautifully played recording but a little bit broad for me.


----------



## Knorf

Bourdon said:


> Your enthusiasm for this box is evident


Yep. I don't know why I wouldn't be: tons of gems in this box! I now firmly regard Mariss Jansons as having been one of the greats, and his partnership with the BRSO as something truly special, one of the great collaborations in the history of orchestral performance. I regret having mostly neglected or ignored his career for so long! In retrospect, why was I skeptical about Jansons? I really don't know. It was unfounded and unfair.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Ready to enter Heaven


----------



## Philidor

Music that makes me happy.

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 6 op. 104
Symphony No. 7 C major op. 105*

Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä










With the Lahti recordings, nothing to wish was left for me. But these renditions show the difference between a really good recording and a great one. It's so lively, without any pressure, just allowing the music to unfold and evolve (in particular with #7), granting space for things to happen ... just lean back and enjoy. Thanks to Osmo Vänskä and his Minnesota players for this recording.


----------



## eljr




----------



## runssical

Kiki said:


> Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6
> NHK Symphony Orchestra / Herbert von Karajan / 1954 Live (Naxos)
> 
> Slow but full of attacks.


Great love performance. I remember coming across the recording a decade ago. Some in the audience applauded in between the movements.


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók: *_Dance Suite_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, George Solti

Let no one say there are no recordings by Solti I like. I adore this _Dance Suite_! Every other recording by anyone else has fallen a least a tiny bit short of this one, to my ears. Sensational in every way.

And, by the way, this is a fantastic recording in terms of audiophile soind quality! 1981, digital. Anyone who says all early digital recordings are bad is full of it. This is demostration class, no question!










Followed by:

*Bernd Alois Zimmermann: *Violin Concerto
Leila Josefowicz
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu

I love this concerto! Especially in such a commanding, deeply invested performance.










And then:

*Gustav Holst: *_The Planets_
Manchester Chamber Choir
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Davis

Warhorse or not, I adore _The Planets_!


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Welcome my son… Welcome to the machine…


----------



## Bruce

Relaxing this afternoon with: 

*Händel *- Largo (Ombra mai fu) from Xerxes - Ormandy/PhilO

Then shaking up the tempo a bit with 

*Iosef Ivanovici* - Erzherzog Carl Ludwig Marsch, Op. 129 - John Georgiadis/Czech Chambet PO Pardubice
*Iosef Ivanovici* - Flink wie der Wind, Galopp - John Georgiadis/Czech Chambet PO Pardubice
*Grieg* - 2 Melodies, Op. 53 - Bjarte Engeset/Malmö SO
*Grieg* - 2 Lyric Pieces, Op. 68 - 1. Aften pa hoyfjellet (Evening in the Mountains) and 2. Badnlat (At the Cradle) - Bjarte Engeset/Malmö SO
*John Eaton* - Concert Piece for Synket and Symphony Orchestra - John Eaton (Synket); Donald Johanos/Dallas SO

This is the first time I've heard of a synket. It was one of the instruments invented during the mid-20th century, when so much experimentation was going on. 










John Eaton was one of the first performers and writers for this instrument, and later collaborated with Moog to develop his synthesizer. The Synket sounds quite a bit like a moog synthesizer, perhaps with a bit of theremin thrown in for good measure. 

As a work of art, the Concert is an admirable demonstration of the synket's possibilities, but isn't the most profound work ever written. 

Anyway, following that up with *John Field*'s Fifth Piano Concerto - Benjamin Frith (piano);David Haslam/Northern Sinfonia
*Charles Griffes* - Clouds - Joann Falletta/Buffalo Symphony Orchestra
*Charles Ives* - Thanksgiving - William Strickland/Iceland SO & Chorus


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Yep. I don't know why I wouldn't be: tons of gems in this box! I now firmly regard Mariss Jansons as having been one of the greats, and his partnership with the BRSO as something truly special, one of the great collaborations in the history of orchestral performance. I regret having mostly neglected or ignored his career for so long! In retrospect, why was I skeptical about Jansons? I really don't know. It was unfounded and unfair.





Knorf said:


> Yep. I don't know why I wouldn't be: tons of gems in this box! I now firmly regard Mariss Jansons as having been one of the greats, and his partnership with the BRSO as something truly special, one of the great collaborations in the history of orchestral performance. I regret having mostly neglected or ignored his career for so long! In retrospect, why was I skeptical about Jansons? I really don't know. It was unfounded and unfair.


I bought the Chandos Tchaikovsky cycle yonks ago. Love it of course and still listen to it often, especially that incredible performance of the 5th that started it all off!. Followed up with Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra & Music for Strings etc, DSCH 4 and lately his Mahler 6 and Bruckner 6 from that BPO set. But amongst a huge collection, I've relatively ignored him (I may have overlooked one or two other purchases) . Your enthusiasm is beginning to affect me and I fear for my wallet!!


----------



## Klavierman

One may not walk around humming his tunes, but I really like his intensity.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

At the time of the release of this recording, pianist Ivan Bessonov was only 19 years old. I've just finished his performance of Prokofiev's (glorious) 7th Piano Sonata, and I can say that this dude is the real thing









Up next, Prokofiev's 8th, played by another Russian, Pletnev


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

More piano music: Pöntinen plays the complete works for piano by Schönberg, and then Berg's sonata (one of the best op. 1 ever, if not the best perhaps)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Embarking on the trio Schubert song cycles:


----------



## Knorf

*Harrison Birtwistle: *_Responses: Sweet Disorder and the Carefully Careless*,_ _Gawain's Journey _
*Pierre-Laurent Aimard
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Stefan Ashbury

New arrival, 2018 release. Birtwistle's trenchant yet songful musical language remains as thrilling to me as ever! _Responses _is effectively his second piano concerto, dating from 2014. Fantastic! It's an easy top recommendation for me. I loved every minute of it.

_Gawain's Journey_ is older, from 1991, and derived from the opera of the same title. It has a lot of great music, but the previous release of a performance with Howarth and the Philharmonia didn't quite gel as a properly Birtwistlean symphonic piece to me. It was Howarth who did the arranging. We'll see whether this performance convinces me.

ETA: maybe a bit more. The music is amazing, of course, it is just hard to hear it as holding together without the vocal parts and being so truncated.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughan Williams Symphony 2 original 1913 version.










Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart: Symphonies 28-41 (Sir Colin Davis)


----------



## 13hm13

Sonata in B minor | Gray clouds | Night | Funeral gondola II | The funeral
Krystian Zimerman


----------



## SanAntone

13hm13 said:


> Sonata in B minor | Gray clouds | Night | Funeral gondola II | The funeral
> Krystian Zimerman


I consider this the best recording of the Liszt sonata - after listening to about 250 recordings.


----------



## Bruce

Earlier today, I heard *Morton Feldman*'s Piano & String Quartet, played by the Ives Ensemble, but only the first two movements. I like to give Feldman a chance every so often, but this work just moves too slowly for me. I can't get a feeling for the structure. Maybe if it was played at 4x the speed, that would be interesting! 

Following allaroundmusicenthusiasts's recommendation for *Pöntinen*'s recording of *Berg*'s Piano Sonata, I'm listening to that now while I line up the following for this evening's program:

*John Harbison* - Chaconne - New Music Ensemble
*Robert Helps* - Duo - Frank S. Dodge (cello); Naomi Niskala (piano)
*Paul Hindemith* - Bassoon Sonata (1938) - Jennifer Rhodes (bassoon);Adam Bowles (piano)
*Vagn Holmboe* - String Quartet No. 3, Op. 49 - Kontra Quartet

And I concur with allaroundmusicenthusiast's assessment of the Pöntinen recording. Am eager to hear more of it.


----------



## senza sordino

Magnard Piano Trio, Violin Sonata. Well-crafted and intense pieces. Good stuff


----------



## sAmUiLc

Over 60 minutes of sprawling music.


----------



## agoukass

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15 

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Mariss Jansons


----------



## Rogerx

Giuseppe Torelli: The Original Brandenburg Concertos

Charivari Agréable, Kah-Ming Ng (director)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Some back-to-back *Adams* (*John Adams* that is):

*Common Tones in Simple Time
San Francisco SO
Edo de Waart

Naive and Sentimental Music
LA Philharmonic
Esa-Pekka Salonen*

















In _Common Tones in Simple Time_ we hear Adams get rather close to John Luther Adams aesthetically and I have to say John Adams does it better. Sorry JL Adams! _Naive and Sentimental Music_ has long been a favorite Adams work of mine. The first movement alone gets my heart racing when it reaches that highly rhythmic climax.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## agoukass

Kodaly: Works for Cello

Istvan Vardai, cello
Klara Wurtz, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 5

Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Orchestral Suite No. 4 D major BWV 1069*

Le Concert des Nations
Jordi Savall


----------



## Philidor

SanAntone said:


> I consider this the best recording of the Liszt sonata - after listening to about 250 recordings.


I take my hat off to you ... 250 recs ... (it seems that the former tip-head-smiley has disappeared ...) ...
with far less recordings in the back, I confess that Zimerman's version is the one that I am taking mostly out of the shelf. I also like Barere, one of Brendel's (don't know by heart, which one, but it was only one out of several ones), one of Arraus's ... Korstick isn't too bad.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Tra-La-La, Tra-La-La-La-La-La-La...


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No10 and No.18, Variations op.6 (New Budapest Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The fifth of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing. Two more entertaining quartets to start the day, and a welcome 'filler' in the shape of the early Variations in D minor.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Life

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Bach, C P E: Clavier‐Sonaten und freie Fantasien nebst einigen Rondos, Wq59
Bach, J C: Harpsichord Sonata, Op. 17 No. 5
Bach, J C F: Variations on "Ah vous dirais-je, Maman," HW 12 no 2
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Gedenke doch, mein Geist, BWV509
Bach, J S: Gib dich zufrieden, BWV511
Bach, J S: Minuet in F major, BWV Anh. 113
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 114
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 116
Bach, J S: Musette in D major, BWV Anh. 126
Bach, J S: Polonaise in F major, BWV Anh. 117a
Bach, J S: Polonaise, BWV Anh. 125
Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080
Bach, W F: Twelve Polonaises, F. 12
Brahms: Studies (5), Anh.1a/1: Chaconne von JS Bach
Stölzel: Bist du bei mir


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Bruckner - Symphony 4
Jochum/Staatskapelle Dresden









Strauss - Ein Heldenleben, Also Sprach Zarathustra, Don Juan, Til Eulenspiegel, Alpine Symphony
Solti/Vienna, Chicago, BRSO









Feldman - Coptic Light, String Quartet and Orchestra
Arditti Quartet, Boder/ORF Vienna Radio SO









Bartok - String Quartets 1, 3, 5
Hungarian SQ









Chopin - Piano Sonata 3
Kapell
My reference recording for Chop 3


----------



## sAmUiLc

Whereas Savall is classical, Perl is romantic. Both are great but I slightly prefer Perl. Just a personal choice.


----------



## Art Rock

*Carl Stamitz: Clarinet quartets Op.8-4, op.19-1/2/3 (Arthur Campbell, Gregory Maytan, Paul Swantek, Pablo Mahave-Veglia, Audite)*

I love the Stamitz clarinet concertos, so I anticipated re-playing this CD with four of his clarinet quartets would be fun. And it was. This is wonderful cheerful music.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Dvorak Symphony No/8


----------



## Art Rock

*Jean Sibelius: String Quartet 'Voces Intimae'
Giuseppe Verdi: String Quartet
(Melos Quartett, Musique d'Abord)*

Sibelius' most famous quartet in an interesting coupling with Verdi's less well-known quartet (his only chamber music work), composed 36 years earlier. Well played and recorded, and overall a great CD to have in the collection.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Harrison Birtwistle: *_Responses: Sweet Disorder and the Carefully Careless*,_ _Gawain's Journey _
> *Pierre-Laurent Aimard
> Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Stefan Ashbury
> 
> New arrival, 2018 release. Birtwistle's trenchant yet songful musical language remains as thrilling to me as ever! _Responses _is effectively his second piano concerto, dating from 2014. Fantastic! It's an easy top recommendation for me. I loved every minute of it.
> 
> _Gawain's Journey_ is older, from 1991, and derived from the opera of the same title. It has a lot of great music, but the previous release of a performance with Howarth and the Philharmonia didn't quite gel as a properly Birtwistlean symphonic piece to me. It was Howarth who did the arranging. We'll see whether this performance convinces me.
> 
> ETA: maybe a bit more. The music is amazing, of course, it is just hard to hear it as holding together without the vocal parts and being so truncated.


I pounce on every Birtwistle release, always have, and I've had that CD since it was released and It took only two listens for me to prefer this performance of Gawain, even though I've lived with Howarth's performance for years and think it an excellent performance. I do feel however that Gawain's Journey works vey well as an orchestral concert piece.

The piano concerto is a very interesting piece and I confess that despite many listens, I haven't quite worked it out. It's very complex to my unschooled ears and the last quarter is a riddle to me - a wondrously engaging riddle! As Morton Feldman said of him, he's got some "great moves".


----------



## Rogerx

CD 10

Beethoven Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4

Maurizio Pollini Wiener Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## sAmUiLc

ностальгия!


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.4








*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35*
_David Oistrakh (violin)
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part four scattered 
throughout late morning and early afternoon.


_(4) English Dances Set 1_ op.27 (1950):
_(4) English Dances Set 2_ op.33 (1951):











Concerto for piano duet and strings op.32 (1951):












_Divertimento_ for flute, oboe and clarinet op.37 (1952):












Oboe Concerto op.39 (1952):


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - The Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## Kiki

Sergei Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3 
Berliner Philharmoniker / Simon Rattle / 2017 Live (BP Recordings)

Ultra-beautiful, even epic, and very deliberate. I can see why some people hate Rachmaninov - esp. when it is played like this. However, once gotten past the ultra-slow first movement, things definitely get better. Rattle even brought out a touch of Mussorgsky frenzy in the middle movement. The playing is glorious. Grit is adequate. Nice, except the first movement.


----------



## Philidor

Finale.

*Richard Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Dritter Tag: Götterdämmerung*

Siegfried - Wolfgang Windgassen
Brünnhilde - Astrid Varnay
Alberich - Gustav Neidlinger
Hagen - Josef Greindl
Gunther - Hermann Uhde
Waltraute - Jean Madeira
Gutrune - Gré Brouwenstijn
Nornen - Jean Madeira, Maria von Ilosvay, Astrid Varnay
Rheintöchter - Lore Wissmann, Paula Lencher, Maria von Ilosvay

Chor und Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele 1956

Hans Knappertsbusch










Götterdämmerung was a signature piece for Kna, next to Parsifal. After all, it was worthwhile to listen the 1956 Knappertsbusch again, the moderate tempi and the sheer power at climaxes. Good singing, if 1953 was maybe even better (Windgassen, Hotter), but not more than an edge. Best sound is available in Keilberth's 1955 recording. But the unique Kna style can only be experienced here ...  ... should someone not be willing to take the risk and achieve this box, there is a live Götterdämmerung from Munich, 1st Sep 1955, strong cast. If you want only one Kna Wagner recording (besides Parsifal, where 1951 and 1962 are a must), the Munich Götterdämmerung is the one to go for. (Not to forget the 1955 Bayreuth Holländer with an equally exceptional cast.)


----------



## Bourdon

*The Magic of Polyphony

CD 3








*


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 8*
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1971)

I've heard some accuse this recording of gimmicks; as I don't listen to this symphony all that often, that's probably not a bad thing, just to keep me engaged. It is certainly an exciting performance. Love the sound of that organ, which you can hear through the full orchestra plus choir plus soloists in this recording. The Sofiensaal didn't have an organ so I don't know the full story behind this recording; I remember John Culshaw's story about recording _Also sprach Zarathustra_ with Karajan in the same space in 1959 and the tremendous trouble they had finding a suitable instrument.


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 2

NICCOLÒ PAGANINI (1782–1840)
Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 6
Violin Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 7
Ruggiero Ricci, violin; London Symphony Orchestra / Anthony Collins


----------



## Philidor

To get down after the immolation scene ...

*Nikolai Kapustin: Eight Concert Etudes op. 40*

Catherine Gordeladze, piano


----------



## sbmonty

Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2 in F Minor, Op. 10
The Danish Quartet


----------



## Vasks

*Austin - The Sea Venturers: Concert Overture (Gamba/Chandos)
Vaughn Williams - Symphony #7 (Bakels/Naxos)*


----------



## haziz

Becca's Blind Comparison thread sample "number" A of Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition, orchestrated by Ravel; one of my my favorite orchestral works.






pictures-a.mp3 - Shared with pCloud


Store, share and listen to music with pCloud. Access on any device. Create a free account now!




u.pcloud.link





Initial impression: Bland, polite, well played but ultimately did not hold my attention. It lacked the excitement and occasional "rudeness" that this music requires. The applause in the end was the only thing that revealed that this was a live recording.

I doubt that I will vote for this sample.


----------



## elgar's ghost

sbmonty said:


> Hindemith: String Quartet No. 2 in F Minor, Op. 10
> The Danish Quartet


I love this set. You really get a sense of Hindemith's stylistic evolution with the first five.


----------



## Philidor

Now again something from the polls.

*Stefan Wolpe: Quartet for Trumpet, Tenor Saxophone, Percussion and Piano *

Conductor – Samuel Baron
Percussion – Al Howard
Piano – Jack Maxin
Tenor Saxophone – Al Cohn
Trumpet – Bob Nagel


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concertos

Alexander Melnikov (piano), with Isabelle Faust (violin), with Jeroen Berwaerts (trumpet)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Teodor Currentzis


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part five. 
Another short installment scattered 
throughout the rest of this afternoon.

Symphony no.2 op.40 (1953):


_Sonatina_ for recorder and piano op.41 (1953):









Sonata no.2 for violin and piano op.43 (1953):
Piano Trio op.54 (1956):









Flute Concerto no.1 op.45 (1954):
_Sinfonietta_ no.1 for orchestra op.48 (1954):


----------



## Becca

haziz said:


> Becca's Blind Comparison thread sample "number" A of Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition, orchestrated by Ravel; one of my my favorite orchestral works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures-a.mp3 - Shared with pCloud
> 
> 
> Store, share and listen to music with pCloud. Access on any device. Create a free account now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u.pcloud.link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial impression: Bland, polite, well played but ultimately did not hold my attention. It lacked the excitement and occasional "rudeness" that this music requires. The applause in the end was the only thing that revealed that this was a live recording.
> 
> I doubt that I will vote for this sample.


Please post opinions from the blind comparison into that thread so that everyone's thoughts will be in the same place. Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner Transcriptions

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)


Kocsis: Einleitung (after Wagner's Tristan und Isolde)
Kocsis: Prelude to Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (after Wagner)
Liszt: Elsa’s Bridal Procession (from Lohengrin), S445, No.2
Liszt: Feierlicher Marsch zum heiligen Gral aus Parsifal S450
Liszt: Isolde's Liebestod (after Wagner), S447


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
Symphony No. 7 in F major, Op. 77, "Pastoral"
USSR Ministry of Culture SO
Rozhdestvensky*

From this set -










This is the symphony that finally turned me onto Glazunov's sound-world. Absolute magic from start to finish.


----------



## Helgi

*Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3, Chain 3*
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Got the set finally — excellent sound, a real treat for these works.


----------



## Rogerx

Britten & Prokofiev

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

WDR Köln, Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## Bourdon

*Mussorgsky

Orchestration by Ashkenazy








*


----------



## haziz

Sample "number" *B* of Becca's Blind Comparison thread of Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition:

Much more engaging recording packing more excitement as far as I am concerned. I may give it another listen since I was doing other things while listening to the first half. I did pay more attention later. Audience noise obvious throughout the recording but not too intrusive. Recorded sound could be a bit more rich, but is quite acceptable.


----------



## Monsalvat

Bourdon said:


> *Mussorgsky
> 
> Orchestration by Ashkenazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How different is the orchestration from Ravel's?


----------



## Bourdon

Monsalvat said:


> How different is the orchestration from Ravel's?


Not much difference but it is good to have both,there is occasionally more percussion and bells, it rings wonderfully **


----------



## Ludwig Schon

TC knows how much Lil Ludi loves his lieder.

Well the USP that garnered Christian Gerharer his fame - mimicking DF-D’s voice - is the very thing I’ve always disliked about him. He’s the Harry Connick Jr of Lieder for me.

And yet, after all these years, he’s somehow managed to inhabit that voice with a warmth of experience rather than the “vorsprung durch technik” exaction of an automaton.

And of course, Gerhaher would have to achieve this feat in the very lieder of a composer DF-D himself adored above all others, Othmar Schoeck, though in a work he never unfortunately recorded.

Andreas Schmidt did record a beautiful, unremarked upon rendition of Schoeck’s Elegie for CPO about a decade ago, but Heinz Holliger’s BCO raise this just released recording to a whole other level.

Lil Ludi says: “Chapeau, Herr Gerharer und Herr Holliger!”


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part six for early evening.

_Tam o' Shanter_ - overture for orchestra op.51 (1955):
_A Grand Grand Festival Overture_ for orchestra op.57 (1956):


Horn Concerto no.2 op.58 (1956):









_Four Scottish Dances_ for orchestra op.59 (1957):









Oboe Quartet op.61 (1957):









Symphony no.3 op.63 (1957):
​


----------



## Merl

The Tchaikovsky SQ cycle I've had the longest. I wore my ex-Manchester Library set out years ago but replaced it with a new one a few years ago (it cost me 50p as part of a joblot). Still a beautiful recording especially of the heavenly 3rd movement of the 3rd Quartet.


----------



## Miranna

Veracini - Violin sonata in E minor


----------



## Art Rock

*Patric Standford: Symphony No. 1 'The Seasons", Cello Concerto, Prelude to a Fantasy: The Naiades (Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones, Raphael Wallfisch, Naxos)*

Patric Standford (1939-2014) was an English composer. His first symphony "The Seasons" (1972), its four movements representing each season, won the Premio Città di Trieste award. It is a piece well worth hearing. The cello concerto (1974) is another substantial piece, part powerful, part lyrical, played here by the dedicatee. Altohugh these two works already add up to more than an hour, Naxos throws in a fine bonus with the playful Prelude to a Fantasy. An awesome CD of a composer I had never heard of (picked it up in a thrift store years ago).


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

Piano Sonatas KV 279,280,281 & KV 282









*


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7* in E minor
Simon Rattle: Berliner Philharmoniker (live, August 26, 2016)

Examined the score for this earlier today. I'm just so fascinated by this work for some reason. This is a live recording but with a silent audience. Really enjoying it. And Rattle's Scherzo has the best _fffff_ snap-pizzicato I think I've ever heard in this symphony!

Edited to add:








Igor Stravinsky: _Le Sacre du Printemps_
Pierre Boulez: Cleveland Orchestra (1991)

It's been a long time since I listened to any Stravinsky, but this recording really got my blood flowing. It's almost unbearably dramatic. Cleveland Orchestra is on absolutely top form here. Absolutely electric.


----------



## Dimace

For the WE, I have something classic and beautiful: Schubert, Andras & *Klaviersonaten: D537 A Minor and D959 A Major. *Very nice interpretation from the Hungarian / British Meister, with feeling and a Beethoven like nuance. Highly suggested. Decca, 1xCD (bargain) 1994.


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez: *_Le Marteau sans maître_
Jeanne Deroubaix
Ensemble du Domaine Musical, Pierre Boulez

I think for me, this 1964 recording remains the definitive performance of this great work. Having said that, there are a few more recent recordings not conducted by Boulez that I need to hear. But this one still astonishes me for its verve and ferocious clarity. It's an excellent sounding recording to boot!










Followed by something almost completely different:

*Jean-Baptiste Lully: *_Le Divertissement Royal _and Suite from _Alceste_
Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall


----------



## John Zito

SanAntone said:


> *Ravel / Chausson | Piano Trios | Pascal Rogé / Mie Kobayashi / Yoko Hasegawa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Easily my favorite recording of the Ravel trio. Enjoying this recording of the Sonatine today:


----------



## haziz

Sample "number"* C* from Becca's Blind Listening thread of Pictures at an Exhibition:

An engaging, exciting performance and with the best recording sound quality from a technical sound quality perspective. My favorite of the three I have so far listened to, followed by "number" B. If it wasn't for a fraction of a second of applause at the end, I would not have guessed that this is a live recording, particularly with the superb sound recording quality and the lack of audience noise.

On to the last recording.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Malx

*Suk, Asrael Symphony Op 27 - Bavarian RSO, Raphael Kubelik.*

Currently my go to recording of this fine piece.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

This recording was released last year, but it flew under my radar so trying it out now. 

Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra & Music for Strings...


----------



## Malx

Last music tonight.

*Janáček, String Quartet No. 2 'Intimate Letters' - Takács Quartet.









*


----------



## haziz

Sample *D* of Becca's Blind Listening thread for Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition:

The slow tempo and stately pace make me lose interest. A fairly unengaging performance and probably the one I like the least amongst the recordings. Audience noise confirms that this is also a live recording, but is not too intrusive.


----------



## pmsummer

VISIONS AND MIRACLES
_Gallician and Latin Sacred Songs from 13th-century Spain_
*Cantigas de Santa Maria - Las Huelgas Codex*
Ensemble Alcatraz
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part seven for tonight.
The _Fantasies are_ an entertaining collection of miniatures for various solo instruments.
Arnold went on to write another seven between 1969 and 1987, but the final one for
cello (composed for Julian Lloyd Webber) was far longer than the ones included here.

Symphony no.4 for orchestra op.71 (1960):
Symphony no.5 for orchestra op.74 (1961):









Concerto for two violins and string orchestra op.77 (1962):









_Sinfonietta no.3_ for orchestra op.81 (1964):









_Five Pieces_ for violin and piano op.84 (1965):









_Fantasy_ for solo bassoon op.86 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo clarinet op.87 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo horn op.88 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo flute op.89 (1966):
_Fantasy_ for solo oboe op.90 (1966):


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I am very fond of this CD, as I'm sure a lot of other people are


----------



## OCEANE

Bach Cello suites played on viola is another way to appreciate such great work.


----------



## OCEANE

Mahler Lieder - my loved work and I prefer piano version for it always makes me get involved more in the lyric and pure music. Also, I have a feeling that singer with a piano often expresses herself/himself freely and heartedly than with an orchestra and orchestra version is more of a musical performance (IMHO). 

MDG's recording is always natural and precise in soundstage, which means we get the right distance and size of instrument.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

A gift from a friend arrived today. 

*Szell conducts Dvořák* - Symphony No. 8 (Old No. 4) In G, Op. 88 / Slavonic Dance In E Minor, Op. 72, No. 2 / Slavonic Dance In A Flat, Op. 46, No. 3. The Cleveland Orchestra. Angel 1970


----------



## Bruce

*Grieg* - Two Nordic Melodies for String Orchestra, Op. 63 - Bjarte Engeset/Malmö Opera Orchestra
*Finzi* - Clarinet Concerto in C minor, Op. 31 - Robert Plane (clarinet); Howard Griffiths/Northern Sinfonia
*Hindemith* - Klaviermusik mit Orchester, Op. 29 - Idil Biret (piano); Toshiyuki Shimada/Yale SO
*Haydn* - Symphony No. 93 in D minor - Leinsdorf/Boston SO


----------



## sAmUiLc

This afternoon, I listened to these:



























I think I just heard someone was calling me a fool. I don't mind you think that, but keep it to yourself.


----------



## Bkeske

Continuing with Dvořák

*István Kertész conducts Dvořák* - Symphony No. 5 In F, Op. 24 (76) & Overture "My Home" From Op. 62. The London Symphony Orchestra. London 1967


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Monsalvat

Béla Bartók: *String Quartet No. 5* (1934)
*String Quartet No. 6* (1939)
Hungarian String Quartet (1961)
Zoltán Szekely, violin; Michael Kuttner, violin; Denés Koromzay, viola; Gabriel Magyar, cello

I never tire of these quartets, particularly the last three. Using the same instrumentation as Haydn and Mozart, he really expands the color palette and the expressive scope. Following along with the score, it's hard to believe that the Emerson Quartet would perform all six in one concert from memory, since there is so much going on and so much byplay between the instruments.









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 1* in D major
Leonard Bernstein: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1987)

With this recording, I've listened to all nine symphonies of Gustav Mahler in the last two or so weeks. I'll probably put on a _Das Lied von der Erde_ tomorrow, and if I'm feeling really inspired, perhaps the Adagio of the Tenth. I don't listen to that Adagio often at all, even though I know it was finished by Mahler; I'm more content with the finished works and never gave the Adagio much of a try. When I think of Bernstein's Mahler, I turn to the Deutsche Grammophon cycle recorded with a few orchestra, mostly in the '80s, but I also need to listen to some of the earlier Sony recordings. Bernstein also recorded the First in Avery Fisher Hall with the New York Philharmonic on October 4, 1966 for Sony.


----------



## Bkeske

*Øivin Fjeldstad conducts David Monrad-Johansen* - Voluspaa (Dikt Fra «Den Eldre Edda» For Soli, Kor Og Orkester, Verk 15). Filharmonisk Selskaps Orkester / Det Norske Solistkor. Philips 1969 Norway release


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 4
Dési Halban
New York Philharmonic, Bruno Walter

The interpetive and orchestral quality of these early performances of Mahler with the NYPO is really incredibly high. I'm sad Walter never recorded the Fourth or Fifth again in stereo, but on the other hand the directness of these performances, _ohne schleppend_, is certainly part of their appeal. The main serious issue for me with these these monophonic recordings is their lack of dynamic range; it is certainly possible to listen past that. Yet, of course, there are numerous modern recordings that are just as satisfying.


----------



## SanAntone

Scriabin | Complete Piano Sonatas | Ruth Laredo


----------



## sAmUiLc

Over 89 minutes on a single CD! I didn't know you could do that. Anyway, the performance is fantabulous and the sound is exemplary. One of the most important Bruckner releases in recording history, in my mind.


----------



## Bkeske

Eduard Fischer conducts Martinů - Concertino For Cello And Orchestra, Op. 57. Prague Chamber Soloists

František Vajnar conducts Martinů - Concertino For Cello, Wind Instruments, Piano And Percussion. Collegium Musicum Pragense
& 
Roussel - Concertino For Cello And Orchestra, Op. 57. Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra

Supraphon 1977 Czechoslovakian release


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms
Symphony No. 1 Op. 68 in C Minor

Wiener Philharmoniker
Zubin Mehta


----------



## Rogerx

Reincken - Hortus musicus & Works for Harpsichord

Purcell Quartet


Reincken: Ballett: Partite diverse in E minor
Reincken: Partita No. 1 in A minor
Reincken: Partita No. 2 in B flat major: excerpts
Reincken: Partita No. 3 in C major: excerpts
Reincken: Partita No. 4 in D minor: excerpts
Reincken: Partita No. 5 in E minor: excerpts
Reincken: Partita No. 6 in A major: excerpts
Reincken: Suite in G major
Reincken: Toccata in G major



,


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire CD:










One of my favorite Saint-Saëns recordings. A joy from start to finish.


----------



## Neo Romanza

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 167349
> 
> Over 89 minutes on a single CD! I didn't know you could do that. Anyway, the performance is fantabulous and the sound is exemplary. *One of the most important Bruckner releases in recording history, in my mind.*


To the bolded print, seriously? I'd like to hear your opinion of why you feel this recording to be important to the Bruckner discography.


----------



## WVdave

J.S. Bach; Les 6 Suites Pour Violonelle (The 6 Cello Suites)
Paul Tortelier
EMI Classics ‎– CMZ 69431, 2 × CD, Remastered, Canada 1987.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Neo Romanza said:


> To the bolded print, seriously? I'd like to hear your opinion of why you feel this recording to be important to the Bruckner discography.


If you want to find out, do it yourself rather than ask me. If not, don't bother. I am not being arrogant or anything, but talk is cheap!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov: Symphony No. 2 & Concert Waltz No. 1

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi




For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## agoukass

Prokofiev: String Quartets; Sonata for Two Violins 

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## OCEANE

Monsalvat said:


> Béla Bartók: *String Quartet No. 5* (1934)
> *String Quartet No. 6* (1939)
> Hungarian String Quartet (1961)
> Zoltán Szekely, violin; Michael Kuttner, violin; Denés Koromzay, viola; Gabriel Magyar, cello
> 
> I never tire of these quartets, particularly the last three. Using the same instrumentation as Haydn and Mozart, he really expands the color palette and the expressive scope. Following along with the score, it's hard to believe that the Emerson Quartet would perform all six in one concert from memory, since there is so much going on and so much byplay between the instruments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 1* in D major
> Leonard Bernstein: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1987)
> 
> With this recording, I've listened to all nine symphonies of Gustav Mahler in the last two or so weeks. I'll probably put on a _Das Lied von der Erde_ tomorrow, and if I'm feeling really inspired, perhaps the Adagio of the Tenth. I don't listen to that Adagio often at all, even though I know it was finished by Mahler; I'm more content with the finished works and never gave the Adagio much of a try. When I think of Bernstein's Mahler, I turn to the Deutsche Grammophon cycle recorded with a few orchestra, mostly in the '80s, but I also need to listen to some of the earlier Sony recordings. Bernstein also recorded the First in Avery Fisher Hall with the New York Philharmonic on October 4, 1966 for Sony.


Thanks for your sharing.
I love all Mahler symphonies. Though I have some reference versions, I tend not to focus on one or two conductors but explore some new performances.


----------



## OCEANE

Sound quality first and interpretation followed by Reference Recordings
From triangle to double bass, layer by layer, every instrumental group is well captured.


----------



## Klavierman

Very impressive.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Walton








Most violinist I know do not change much as their career moves through their lifetime. But Camilla Wicks started out as an intense virtuoso as a teenager, then an admired musicianly violinist in the middle period and eventually became a grand master on violin. Her transformation was unusual and remarkable. This Walton is from her later period and it is simply so ripe, so right. After this one, I acquired much better-known Heifetz's. I don't think I was able to listen to the end. I threw it into the trash basket. This Walton is unsurpassed.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening: an all American selection

Barber - School for Scandal, Symphonies 1 & 2
Alsop/Royal Scottish National Orchestra









Copland - Symphony 3, Quiet City
Bernstein/NY Phil









Ives - 3 Places in New England
Ruggles - Sun Treader
Piston- Symphony 2
Tilson Thomas/Boston









Bernstein - Chichester Psalms, Symphony 3
Bernstein/Israel Phil









Adams - Shaker Loops
Alsop/Bournemouth


----------



## 13hm13

Annie Fischer, Volume 1


----------



## Ludwig Schon

While Christa Ludwig and Christianne Stotjin are wonderful interpreters, no woman can hold a candle to Gundula Janowitz when it comes to Schubert’s lieder. Irwin Gage is the king of pregnant pauses… Chapeau!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Neumann has another recording of the 7th with Czech PO, but I much prefer this. The Gewandhaus Orchestra sound on this is so old world. I consider this as my top favorite of M7.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Momentum - 1786

Leif Ove Andsnes
Mahler Chamber Orchestra




Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major, K488
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, K493
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K502
Mozart: Rondo in D major, K485


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Concerto for two violins, strings and b. c. D minor BWV 1043*

Simon Standage, Elisabeth Wilcock, violin
The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock










A good start.


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No.11 and No.12, Variations op.6 (New Budapest Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The sixth of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing.Following the numbering of the quartets, rather than the Marco Polo series, we are back at the New Budapest Quartet. The quality of the playing and the quality of the works remain the same.


Edited to add:



*Jean Sibelius: Piano works (Eero Heinonen, Apex)*

The BIS edition contained ten CD's of Sibelius' piano works, which is a bit much (well, more than a bit actually). This CD by Heinonen sensibly selects a few of the highlights, and would suffice for most Sibelius lovers.


----------



## HenryPenfold

BBC Radio 3 - Record Review. Zemlinsky Lyric Symphony

Erik Levy compares recordings of Alexander von Zemlinsky’s Lyric Symphony and picks a favourite.

Composer, prominent conductor and influential composition teacher, Zemlinsky was at the centre of turn of the century Viennese musical life. Among his distinguished pupils were Arnold Schoenberg (who also happened to be his brother-in-law), Berg, Webern and Korngold. He also taught and was romantically involved with Alma Schindler until she decided to marry a certain Gustav Mahler. And it’s Mahler’s Das Lied von der Erde which provided the model for Zemlinsky’s best-known work, his 1923 Lyric Symphony. Mahler had chosen Chinese poetry for his song-symphony and Zemlinsky, too, looked East, setting poems by the then fashionable 1913 Nobel Prize-winning Bengali writer Rabindranath Tagore. The seven texts, an exploration of love, are sung alternately by baritone and soprano, accompanied in lush late-Romantic style by a large orchestra.

I'm listening live off air

Some similarities with Mahler's Das Lied Von Der Erde

An amazing work that I think doesn't get the attention it deserves.

Checking my library I have:

1. Christine Schafer, Matthais Goerne, Orchestra de Paris, Christoph Eschenbach
2. Bo Skovhus, Soile Isokoski, Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, James Conlon
3. Viatka Orsanic, James Johnson, SWR Symphony Orchestra, Michael Gielen
4. Deborah Voigt, Bryn Terfel, Wiener Philharmoniker, Giuseppe Sinopoli

If the recommended CD isn't one I have, I may invest.


LINK:





Radio 3 - Listen Live - BBC Sounds







www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## 13hm13

Eileen Joyce - The Complete Studio Recordings - Box Set
JOHN IRELAND PIANO CONCERTO


----------



## Ludwig Schon

HenryPenfold said:


> BBC Radio 3 - Record Review. Zemlinsky Lyric Symphony
> 
> I'm listening live off air
> 
> Some similarities with Mahler's Das Lied Von Der Erde
> 
> An amazing work that I think doesn't get the attention it deserves.
> 
> Checking my library I have:
> 
> 1. Christine Schafer, Matthais Goerne, Orchestra de Paris, Christoph Eschenbach
> 2. Bo Skovhus, Soile Isokoski, Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, James Conlon
> 3. Viatka Orsanic, James Johnson, SWF Symphony Orchestra, Michael Gielen
> 4. Deborah Voigt, Bryn Terfel, Wiener Philharmoniker, Giuseppe Sinopoli
> 
> If the recommended CD isn't one I have, I may invest.
> 
> 
> LINK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radio 3 - Listen Live - BBC Sounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167368


Given it’s the BBC they’ll probably recommend some rubbish with Mark Padmore or Ian Bostridge on it.

Two men who should be legally prevented from singing in German…


----------



## Barbebleu

Ludwig Schon said:


> Given it’s the BBC they’ll probably recommend some rubbish with Mark Padmore or Ian Bostridge on it.
> 
> Two men who should be legally prevented from singing in German…


Miaow. Saucer of milk for you Ludwig!


----------



## OCEANE

Rogerx said:


> Mozart Momentum - 1786
> 
> Leif Ove Andsnes
> Mahler Chamber Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
> Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major, K488
> Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491
> Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, K493
> Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K502
> Mozart: Rondo in D major, K485


Thanks for sharing and I like this album very much, particularly extra track: Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ludwig Schon said:


> Given it’s the BBC they’ll probably recommend some rubbish with Mark Padmore or Ian Bostridge on it.
> 
> Two men who should be legally prevented from singing in German…


In my opinion, scepticism or levity should be proportioned with serious commentary. I think you may have the balance wrong.


----------



## OCEANE

Manfred Honeck is one of my favorite living conductors.
From the opening movement, the wave of tension and symphonic power generated by the orchestra is clearly presented by the outstanding recording. I don't have reference version in mind but feel everything right in the interpretation.


----------



## Rogerx

Bohemian Tales

Augustin Hadelich (violin), Charles Owen (piano), Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Jakub Hruša


Dvořák: Humoresque in G flat major, Op. 101 No. 7
Dvořák: Romantic piece, Op. 75, No. 4
Dvořák: Songs My Mother Taught Me, Op. 55 No. 4
Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Janáček: Violin Sonata
Suk: Four Pieces for Violin and Piano, Op. 17


----------



## Ludwig Schon

HenryPenfold said:


> In my opinion, scepticism or levity should be proportioned with serious commentary. I think you may have the balance wrong.


The thing is… I am being deadly serious in both regards. Ian Bostridge is great in the role of Aeneas on Haim’s recent recording of Purcell’s opera. Padmore is also excellent singing in Christie’s King Arthur.

Neither men have the intonation or clarity of diction to sing German. It only sounds good to RP attuned English ears. To German speakers, they sound like comedy characters straight out of ‘Allo ‘Allo…


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ludwig Schon said:


> The thing is… I am being deadly serious in both regards


Then start a thread about your prejudice on the matter, and join in on this one about Zemlinsky's Lyric symphony, if you want.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

HenryPenfold said:


> Then start a thread about your prejudice on the matter, and join in on this one about Zemlinsky's Lyric symphony, if you want.


The correct answer is Christine Schafer, Matthais Goerne, Orchestra de Paris & Christoph Eschenbach. 

If BBC R3 selects the Bryn Terfel recording, then I will be shocked, but certainly not surprised…


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part eight for this morning.

_Four Cornish Dances_ for orchestra op.91 (1966):









Symphony no.6 for orchestra op.95 (1967):









_Concerto for 28 players_ op.105 (1970):
Concerto for viola and chamber orchestra op.108 (1971):









_Peterloo_ - overture for orchestra op.97 (1968):
_Anniversary Overture_ for orchestra op.99 (1968):
_The Fair Field_ - overture for orchestra op.110 (1972):
_A Flourish_ for orchestra op.112 (1973):









Flute Concerto no.2 op.111 (1972):


----------



## OCEANE

Disclaimer: I don't know German but I like 'Winterreise'.
My feeling is "beautifully sung by Padmore and accompanied by Bezuidenhout."


----------



## Merl

Sometimes when reviewing SQs I come across a disc that I just don't rate but I've heard good things about. This is one such case. When it came out the St Lawrence disc got a rave review from Classicstoday so I was eager to audition it when we did the 1st quartet on the weekly quartet thread. After listening I didn't get the fuss and I still don't. It's a rather homogenous and safe recording. Maybe that was just the 1st quartet? I tried the 3rd to look for improvement. The 3rd quartet is very violin-heavy (unsurprisingly considering who it's dedicated to) but the St Lawrence 1st violin just doesn't step up to the plate. Going back and looking at more critical reviews they're very mixed (50/50 very positive/ very negative). Its not bad, just a bit dull. There are MANY much better recordings of both quartets in the catalogue. Move along....


----------



## Malx

*Glazunov, Symphony No 2 - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, José Serebrier.*

This weeks 'Saturday Symphony Tradition' selection.


----------



## Philidor

Next double concerto.

*Francis Poulenc: Concerto pour deux pianos et orchestre ré mineur*

Jos van Immerseel, piano and direction
Claire Chevallier, piano
Anima Eterna Brugge










I remember that this music had so much more charme when played by the Labèque sisters and Seiji Ozawa.


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Grosvenor plays Rhapsody in Blue

Benjamin Grosvenor (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, James Judd


Gershwin: Love Walked In
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major
Ravel: Prélude
Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux: Le Cygne
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude

Delightful music and performed accordingly








*


----------



## Philidor

Want an orgy?

*Maurice Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé*

Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux


----------



## Rogerx

CD 51

Schubert : Symphonies Nos. 8 “Unfinished” & 9 “Great”
Berliner Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Gustav Holst*
_First Choral Symphony_, op. 41
_A Choral Fantasia_, op 51

Lynne Dawson, soprano
Guildford Choral Society
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## sbmonty

Hindemith sonatas this am.


----------



## Bourdon

*Brahms

String Quartets Op.51 No.1 & Op.67








*


----------



## Merl

Much better than the rather generic and sterile St Lawrences.


----------



## Philidor

Feeling right.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 E-flat major KV 271 ("Jenamy")*

Alfred Brendel, piano
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Sonatas

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)





Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in D minor (1825 - fragment)
Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in F major (1820)
Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in F major (1838)
Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in F minor, Op. 4


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part nine scattered 
throughout the rest of the afternoon.

Clarinet Concerto no.2 op.115 (1974):









String Quartet no.2 op.118 (1975):


Flute Sonata op.121 (1977):









Symphony no.7 op.113 (1973):
Symphony no.8 op.124 (1978):


​


----------



## Philidor

Now again this boy group.

*Roman Haubenstock-Ramati: String Quartet No. 1 (1973)*

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## OCEANE

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 167375
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't know German but I like 'Winterreise'.
> My feeling is "beautifully sung by Padmore and accompanied by Bezuidenhout."












Tenor Ian Bostridge has written a book - ‘Schubert’s Winter Journey: Anatomy of an Obsession’ of analysis of Schubert’s song cycle including Winterreise. Set aside his analysis in the book and interpretation of this work, his devotion to the music deserves respect.


----------



## Rogerx

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 167378
> 
> 
> Tenor Ian Bostridge has written a book - ‘Schubert’s Winter Journey: Anatomy of an Obsession’ of analysis of Schubert’s song cycle including Winterreise. Set aside his analysis in the book and interpretation of this work, his devotion to the music deserves respect.



Try the new recording by Benjamin Appl, there's a movie on You Tube, from the BBC. 👍


----------



## Vasks

_German Dances ... 20th Century style_

*Blacher/arr. Kalitzke - Dance Suite (Kalitzke/Capriccio)
Gruber - Bossa Nova (Kovacic & Croslley/Largo)
Egk - Tango from "Peer Gynt" (Athinaos/Signum)
Hindemith - Symphonic Dances (Albert/cpo)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kodály
Peacock Variations
LSO
Kertész*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Sibelius' 2nd


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Radu Lupu (piano)

Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Philidor

Finale.

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 6 op. 104
Symphony No. 7 C major op. 105
Tapiola op. 112*

Oslo Philharmonic
Klaus Mäkelä










Seems to be an exceptionally good cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Trios

CD.1

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## agoukass

Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "Inextinguishable," Helios Overture

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Knorf

Works by *Béla Bartók *for me this morning:

Divertimento for Strings
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski









Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer









Piano Concerto No. 1
Maurizio Pollini
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Die Kunst der Fuge

Utterly beautiful,grace,depth and comforting, a tour de force that cleans the mind,I love it.








*


----------



## HenryPenfold

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 167378
> 
> 
> Tenor Ian Bostridge has written a book - ‘Schubert’s Winter Journey: Anatomy of an Obsession’ of analysis of Schubert’s song cycle including Winterreise. Set aside his analysis in the book and interpretation of this work, his devotion to the music deserves respect.


I really like this performance, in fact it was one of my favourite purchases of 2020, or whenever it was (_Pace_ Ludwig Schon!). Some interesting tempos and nuanced vocal delivery compared with his earlier performances and other singers in general. I'm not actually sure about Padmore in this repertoire (as is Ludwig Schon!)

P.S. Good call on the book, it's a must have for anyone interested in this work, or German lieder in general. It's even on my Kindle!


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:

*Hanson, H: Symphony No. 2, Op. 30 'Romantic'*
_Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 26 May 1988
Recording Venue: Seattle Opera House, Seattle, USA


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Stravinsky - Petrushka
*


----------



## Ludwig Schon

”So long, farewell, auf Wiedersehen, adieu… Adieu, adieu, to yieu and yieu and yieu…”


----------



## Philidor

Next Mahler with Jansons and the Bavarians. (The 6th seems to be not available ...)

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 7 E minor*

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Mariss Jansons










Some weeks ago, I listened to the 7th with Jansons at RCO live. I remember that the RCO rendition was clearly better in many aspects, overall dramaturgy, tempo changes, balance ...


----------



## opus55

Handel: Fernando


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: assorted piano sonatas
Rudolf Buchbinder (2014, live)

The first thing that struck me about this cycle is how good the sound is, especially given that they are live performances; they sound like they were made in the studio until you hear the applause at the end. Listening to the _Waldstein_, I wish for some more genuine poetic expression in the slow movement rather than pre-calculated rubato effects. The first movement tends towards bombast but not to an extreme or fault. The Rondo is a technical tour de force, and Buchbinder rises to the challenge, though I wasn't exactly satisfied with the octave glissandi in the coda (not an easy feat to pull off in any event, particularly on a modern grand piano). It's nice to hear him respect the original pedal markings. On to the _Hammerklavier_ next!

Edited to add: 








Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 36
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1977)

For all the Beethoven cycles I have, I rarely listen to the first two symphonies. I need to revisit No. 1 after this, since my reaction to No. 2 is very positive. This is no _Eroica_ but it sure isn't Mozart, either; even early Beethoven had his own distinctive voice, which can also be seen in the early piano sonatas and string quartets to great effect.


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Bruce

Rogerx said:


> Haydn: Piano Trios
> 
> CD.1
> 
> Beaux Arts Trio


This is a wonderful set of Haydn's Trios. I'm constantly amazed at the variety Haydn brings to this form.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Endless tape loop for over an hour with orchestral accompaniment. You should play it in the background while you are relaxing or doing something not intently. If you pay attention throughout it might drive you nuts since there is nothing new but repetition. To me, as soon as Tom Waits enters the scene toward the end my tranquility ends. I believe initially the CD was released just with the unknown hobo singing, then some smart marketing moron thought adding someone with known name would boost the sales. Well, I can always quit before the spell breaks.


----------



## Bruce

Beginning my Saturday with: 

*Gluck-Kempff* - Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice) - Idil Biret (piano)
*Händel-Kempff* - Minuet from Keyboard Suite No. 1 in B-flat major, HWV 434 - ditto
*Godowsky* - Chopin Etude No. 12 in G-flat major - Robert Helps (piano)
*Grieg* - 19 Norwegian Folksongs, Op. 66 - Kristina Svalberg (piano)

These dances I found rather inconsequential. Some really nice music, but listening to them as a set was, for me, a little tepid. Timings range from around 4' for the longest piece, to only 16" for the shortest. Can't do much development in 16 seconds. 

*Gubaidulina* - Chaconne - Clare Hammond (piano) 

One of the things I like most about this Chaconne is that Gubaidulina doesn't start _ppp _as most chaconnes and passacaglias do. We begin right away _ff_, so there's no doubting the theme of the work. Quite a fascinating piece. 

*Robert Helps* - Shall We Dance - Robert Helps (piano)

One might expect a jazzy work, based on the title, but it is anything but. Rather sedate, in fact, but quite interesting construction. 

*Heinz Holliger* - Elis - Herbert Schuch (piano)
*Janáček* - Sonata I.X. 1905 - Herbert Schuch (piano)


----------



## Bruce

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 167386
> 
> Endless tape loop for over an hour with orchestral accompaniment. You should play it in the background while you are relaxing or doing something not intently. If you pay attention throughout it might drive you nuts since there is nothing new but repetition. To me, as soon as Tom Waits enters the scene toward the end my tranquility ends. I believe initially the CD was released just with the unknown hobo singing, then some smart marketing moron thought adding someone with known name would boost the sales. Well, I can always quit before the spell breaks.


I've listened to this a few times. Not for those wanting a bit of variety in their music. One needs quite a bit of time with nothing else on their mind to get much out of it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

To me, D956 is the greatest chamber work by Schubert.


----------



## Philidor

Some fine piano playing.

*Franz Schubert: Impromptus D 899*

Radu Lupu, piano


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: The Travelling Companion (New Sussex Orchestra and Opera, Toby Purser, David Horton, Julien Van Mellaerts, Kate Valentine et al, Somm, 2CDs)*

An opera by Stanford? In fact, this was the first full-length commercial recording of any of Stanford’s nine completed operas, a fairy-tale opera based on Hans Christian Andersen. It was his last opera, completed in 1916. It is not a lost masterpiece, but it is well worth hearing, especially in this spirited performance.


----------



## Coach G

This week I've been listening to some of the very few CDs I own that feature Wilhelm Furtwangler:

1. *Beethoven*: _Symphonies # 1 & 3 "Eroica"_ (WF/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded in Vienna, 1952 EMI records
2. *Beethoven*: _Violin Concerto_ (WF/Philharmonis Orchestra w/Yehudi Menuhin, violin); *Mendelssohn*: _Violin Concerto_ (WF/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra w/Yehudi Menuhin, violin) recorded in 1954, London and in Berlin EMI records
3. *Beethoven*: _Symphony #9 "Choral"_ (WF/Bayreuth Festival Orchestra & Chorus w/Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Elisabeth Hongen, Hans Hopf, and Otto Edelmann, soloists) recorded in Bayreuth 1951 EMI records
4. *Beethoven*: _Symphony #9 "Choral"_ (WF/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra & Chrous w/Tilla Briem, Elisabeth Hongen, Peter Anders, Rudolf Watzke, soloists) recorded in Berlin 1942 Classics D'Oro
5. *Schubert*: _Rosamunde Overture_; _Symphony #9 "The Great"_ (WF/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra)









































I came very late to Wilhelm Furtwangler. Growing up here in the USA and coming to classical music as a teenager in the 1980s, I relied heavily on CBS and RCA budget lines of reissues to flesh out my classical music library and though there were many great luminaries from tehe Golden Era I got to know and love such as Bernstein, Walter, Munch, Monteux, Ormandy, Szell, and Toscanini. The likes of Herbert von Karajan was still alive and recording and making his way into those old issues of _Stereo Review_ and _Opus_ magazine that I would read, and though I would occasionally read about how great Furtwangler was supposed to have been, I had little way of being exposed to Furtwangler's music until after the internet, Youtube, and Amazon shopping made such access so much easier. By that time though, my library was already complete with a good of enough sampling of the standard repertoire many times over, so it seemed as if I had little reason to add yet another recording of, say, _Beethoven's 9th_ to the mix. 

So here I have some of the few Furtwangler recordings in my collection. The above represent about five out of seven or eight. Even so, I would say that Furtwangler is about the finest conductor I've heard. His sound is very free and spirited. Maybe Furtwangler was the greatest Beethoven bar none. The two recordings of Beethoven's _9th_ really knock it out of the park with the Berlin war-time recording being especially intense. As I understand it, the Beethoven and Mendelssohn _Violin Concerto_ are historic and controversial as Furtwangler elected to stay in Germany during the Nazi era and the Jewish violinist, Yehudi Menuhin, was so willing to perform and record with the Furtwangler so shortly after World War II. From what I read Menuhin thought it was an important fact of reconciliation necessary to preserve Germany's musical heritage. In any case, these are both wonderful recordings of Beethoven and Mendelssohn even taking antiquated sound quality into consideration. We round things out with Schubert and a powerful recording of Schubert's _9th_ that lives up _"The Great"_ subtitle. No wonder that when asked; even his arch-enemy, Arturo Toscanini, reluctantly conceded that the greatest conductor (apart from Toscanini himself) was "Furtwangler".


----------



## agoukass

Richard Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra

Los Angeles Philharmonic / Zubin Mehta


----------



## jim prideaux

Kertesz and the LSO.

Dvorak-3rd Symphony.


----------



## Art Rock

Last one for the evening:



*Wilhelm Stenhammar: Symphony No. 1 (Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi, BIS)*

For some reason, I have never warmed up to the music of Stenhammar, even though I love the late romantic period in general. Time to see whether re-playing some of his works might change my mind. The first is the first symphony (1902), which takes 53 minutes in this version. Perhaps not the best start, because the composer withdrew it. It is a rather generic sounding romantic symphony, that could have been composed decades earlier. I found it pleasant to listen to, but nothing that made me sit up and listen to what was happening now, like an interesting solo, a great tune, or other ways to make a composition stand out. The composer characterized this work as "idyllic Bruckner", but I find it sounds more like Raff in his less inspired moments. All in all, not bad, but nothing to change my mind about this composer. Yet.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98*
_Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlos Kleiber_
Recorded: 1980-03-15
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## John Zito

I've been on a bit of a Poulenc kick since seeing a production of _Dialogues of the Carmelites _in January. I'm about to start reading Roger Nichols' recent biography of Poulenc, but first I have to finish the semester's grading. To that end, today I've been enjoying:

_Les Banalités_









_Figure humaine







_

Sinfonietta


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 18/2 - Quatuor Ebène.*

Continuing my traversal of the consistently excellent live set below.


*







*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Richard Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Bayreuther Festspiele - Hans Knappertsbusch
(live 23rd july 1960)


----------



## Malx

And finally tonight.

*Rubbra, String Quartet No 1 - Sterling String Quartet.









*


----------



## haziz

SS 23.04.22 - Glazunov #2

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 16*
B_BC National Orchestra of Wales
Tadaaki Otaka_

A wonderful masterpiece by a 21 year old prodigy.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Andrew Davis conducting RVW's Symphony no. 7, the Four Last Songs and the Concerto for Two Pianos


----------



## sAmUiLc

I do not like counter-tenors. Normally they give me creeps. But I love Deller. He is such a sensitive, accomplished singer.


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## haziz




----------



## Ludwig Schon

So it seems poor Lil Ludi is about to be banned from Talk Classical, purely…

“for my accent and this situation!”
“And for all them murders, you done!”

I will leave you with one more liederzyklus… You really do not deserve me…


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1. Ravel, Le Tombeau de Couperin*

I like these two performances. The Membran remastering has been spoken evil of by several reviewers on the internet, but personally, at least on this disk (I haven't heard the rest of them) the sound doesn't bother me; I'm more interested in the conducting.


----------



## haziz

SS 23.04.22 - Glazunov #2

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 16*
_Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamberg, Germany


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*

Well, this is intense.


----------



## Merl

Decent but I doubt it will be high up amongst the very best recordings iny final round-up.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

Glazunov: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 33
_Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983 / February 1984
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamberg, Germany

I may as well play Järvi's recording of the 3rd symphony. Beautiful!


----------



## atsizat




----------



## sAmUiLc

Thrilling! Exhilarating!! The Absolute Best!!!


----------



## senza sordino

Sibelius
En Saga, The Dryad, Dance-Intermezzo, Pohlola's Daughter, Night Ride and Sunrise, The Bard, The Oceanides









Symphonies 3, 6 and 7 (Disk one only)


----------



## sAmUiLc

The tune throughout is folksy style similar to Dvořák's From The New World symphony slow movement. The very ending of the 2nd movement of the 1st symphony is inspired one.


----------



## Knorf

*Witold Lutosławski:* Concerto for Orchestra
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

This is stunningly well recorded and performed! I have quite a few recordings of this great work, and this is likely the first choice for that which I'll continue to return to, perhaps even over the composer's own, as good and obviously authoritative as it is. Certainly this is at least on par with Gardner or Salonen, for two other leading contenders.


----------



## OCEANE

Currentzis' unorthodox style is on vivid display in most all his recordings.

This is an unique interpretation of Mozart Requiem in terms of everything...tempo, vocal, structure...you name it. There is even 'rattles added' in the end (some versions, e.g. Suzuki titled 'Amen') of "III. Sequenz "Lacrimosa". Overall, there is not much sadness but hopes brought out in his interpretation.

Based on my listening to his music and understanding through his interviews, articles, news....etc, I think Currentzis has own views about music and reasons to do in HIS ways and he doesn't mean to show off and be unorthodox. On the contrary, we've seen many musicians performing and even 'acting' unorthodoxly and unusually without reason.

About his intricate recording, Currentzis said “_Music is not created for the concert hall. It’s a very intimate thing that you have to feel. If you listen to a symphony of Mahler in the concert hall, and then lie down in an open field and listen with your headphones, you have completely different feelings._”

I couldn't agree more and I appreciate his music without prejudice but admiration.


----------



## Bruce

Finishing up my evening with:

*Maurizio Kagel* - 1898 (version for chamber orchestra) - No performing group has been mentioned, but Maurizio Kagel conducts.
*Brahms* - Violin Concerto in D, Op. 77 - Borika van den Booren (violin); Eduardo Marturet/Berliner SO


----------



## sAmUiLc

Remind me of Scriabin sonatas, yet more complex and on their own.
The two pianists listed take turn. These are not for 2 pianos or 4 hands.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## OCEANE

Jurowski paces all movements well to my taste. Fomina displays a lovely tone and I just feel a bit her fast passages not as smooth as expected.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Can't believe I listened to *Glazunov's The Kremlin, Op. 30* twice in a row...well wait a minute, yes I can believe it, because it's a fine work!

From this stunning set -


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## sAmUiLc

My favorite Mozart 22.


----------



## Philidor

Two fine cantatas for celebrating Quasimodogeniti, today's Sunday's name, composed 1724 and 1725, respectively.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

"Halt im Gedächtnis Jesum Christ" BWV 67
"Am Abend aber desselben Sabbats" BWV 42*

Robin Blaze, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij (BWV 67)
Yukari Nonoshita, Robin Blaze, James Gilchrist, Dominik Wörner (BWV 42)
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Malx

Finishing off this live set which I have enjoyed enormously. 
At some stage I will do a comparison with Harnoncourt's Concertgebouw set I have. 

*Schubert, Symphony No 9 'Great' - Chamber Orchestra of Europe.*

This may be the recording that finally convinces me that the 'Great' lives up to its name. I have always had doubts about this symphony not fully understanding its merits. The 56 minutes of this recording flew by, with other recordings I have often found myself figuratively looking at my watch hoping the end was close. Harnoncourt, for me, nails the middle movements, the andante & scherzo showing the influences of Austrian folk music (I hope I'm right with that conclusion) better than I have heard before. He keeps the momentum, the flow of the music, moving forward without ever sounding rushed.
I went back and replayed the middle movements - I enjoyed them so much.


----------



## OCEANE

I like all Mahler symphonies while the fifth touches me lesser compared with others.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte

Kiri Te Kanawa (Pamina), Peter Hofmann (Tamino), Edita Gruberova (Königin der Nacht), Kurt Moll (Sarastro), Kathleen Battle (Papagena), Philippe Huttenlocher (Papageno), Norbert Orth (Monostatos), Helena Döse, Ann Murray, Naoko Shara (Damen),
Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg, Alain Lombard


----------



## Chibi Ubu

George Antheil - A Jazz Symphony
beach road restaurant menu


----------



## sAmUiLc

My favorite Mozart 18.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening: turned into a Beethoven day

Brahms - Symphonies 2 & 3
Steinberg/Pittsburgh









Beethoven - Missa Solemnis
Toscanini/NBC; Milanov, Castagna, Bjorling, Kipnis
Live 1940
Too bad the balances are out of whack in this recording, especially the brass









Beethoven - Piano Trios 4-6
Suk Trio









Beethoven - Piano Concertos 2 & 5
Helmchen, Manze/Deutsches Symphony-Orchester Berlin


----------



## sAmUiLc

This could very well be the best sounding solo piano recording in my collection. The performance of the B minor sonata is one of the best I might say, not the best though which belongs to Ernst Levy on Marston, closely followed by Claudio Arrau on Philips.


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No.13 and No.14 (New Budapest Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The seventh of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing. More morning magic. Never brilliant, never dull, like the previous six.


----------



## Mark Dee

[ATTACH2 type="full"]167428[/ATTACH]

This morning's listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos. 1 - 3

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*Jean Sibelius: The Sibelius Edition Box 13 Miscellaneous Works (Various, BIS, 4 CD's)*

CD3: the third of four CD's with compositions, snippets and transcriptions that did not fit in the first twelve boxes. An alternative version of the organ works we already had on the first disc, and alternative versions of parts of the Masonic Ritual Music, which was also on that CD. Early Contrapuntal Exercises, compositions for the Bells of Kallio Church, and an orchestration of the Andante Festivo. Now, unlike most of the others, the last one is interesting, because it is a recording made during a live radio broadcast in 1939 with the composer conducting.


----------



## Merl

I've listened to a lot of very good, recommendable versions of Russian Pete's 3rd quartet, up to now, but only some have that extra character that make a more special recording. The Shostakovich quartet may be a little coarser than some but they have personality by the bucketload. This made me smile throughout (except in the funebre movement). 👋👌


----------



## Philidor

Starting a little tour with 19th century's masses.

*Joseph Haydn: Mass No. 13 B-flat major "Schöpfungsmesse"/"Creation mass" (1801)*

Ruth Ziesak, Susanne Spicer, Bernarda Fink, Christoph Prégardien, Oliver Widmer
Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Rogerx

CD 45

Mozart ; 
Piano Concerto No. 27; Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra K 365
Emil & Elena Gilels
Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malcolm Arnold - various works part ten of
ten for late morning and early afternoon.

_Fantasy_ for solo cello op.130 (1987):









_Four Irish Dances_ for orchestra op.126 (1986):
_Four Welsh Dances_ for orchestra op.138 (1988):









_Robert Kett_ - overture for orchestra op.141 (1988):









Symphony no.9 op.128 (1986):









Piano sonata WoO, arr. by David Ellis as Concerto for
saxophone and orchestra WoO (orig. 1942 - arr. 1994):

_Sonatina_ for flute and piano op.19, arr. by David Ellis as _Concertino_
for flute and string orchestra op.19a (orig. 1948 - arr. 2000):

Cello Concerto [_Shakespearean_] op.136,
ed. by David Ellis (orig. 1988 - ed. 2000):

_Fantasy_ for recorder and string quartet op.140,
ed. by David Ellis (orig. 1990 - ed. 2001):


----------



## Philidor

Schumann with Järvi and his Town Musicians of Bremen ("Bremer Stadtmusikanten").

*Robert Schumann

Symphony No. 1 B-flat major op. 38 ("Spring")
Symphony No. 2 C major op. 61*

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
Paavo Järvi

















(And no, it's is not a East-eastern-European dictator conducting ...)


----------



## Rogerx

Coleridge-Taylor & Dvorak: Violin Concertos

Philippe Graffin (violin)

Johannesburg Philharmonic, Michael Hankinson


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: Violin Concerto in D, Suite for Violin and Orchestra (BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins, Anthony Marwood, Hyperion)*

The CD starts with the Suite for Violin and Orchestra, a work he composed for Joseph Joachim, who premiered it in Berlin in 1889. It is a strong work, it sounds well written for the violin (Stanford palyed violin himself), and Marwood makes a strong case for it. Although not numbered as such, the Violin Concerto in D is actually his second - I replayed his first (a piece of juvenalia) a few days ago. This concerto was composed in 1899 and first performed in 1901, when he was in his late forties. It is a great concerto that deserves to be wider known.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Gustav Holst*
_Hymn to Dionysus_, op. 31 no. 2
_Hymns from the Rig Veda_ (Groups 1, 2, 3, & 4), op. 26
_Two Eastern Pictures_

Gerald Finley, baritone
Osian Ellis, harp
Royal College of Music Chamber Choir
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir David Willcocks

As far as I know, the most complete collection of Holst's _Hymns from the Rig Veda_ available.


----------



## OCEANE

There is a recent thread named 'Mozart Really is the King of Composers' and I don't want to get into the heat argument. All I like to say is that I love lot of Mozart's music just the way they are.


----------



## Vasks

*Fux - Overture to "Suite in D minor" (Duftschmid/Arcana)
Finger - Sonata for Oboe, Trumpet & Strings in C (Hickox/EMI)
J. S. Bach - English Suite #3 (Piricone/Scandanavian Classics)
Telemann - Concerto for 2 Flutes, 2 Oboes, Strings & Continuo in B-flat (Goebel/Archiv)*


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Leclair, Locatelli: Violin Concertos

Théotime Langlois de Swarte, Les Ombres


Leclair, J-M: Concerto Op. 7 No. 5 in A minor
Leclair, J-M: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 10 No. 3
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 8
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in B minor, RV 384
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in C Major, RV. 179a 'Per Anna Maria'


----------



## elgar's ghost

Xenophiliu said:


> *Gustav Holst*
> _Hymn to Dionysus_, op. 31 no. 2
> _Hymns from the Rig Veda_ (Groups 1, 2, 3, & 4), op. 26
> _Two Eastern Pictures_
> 
> Gerald Finley, baritone
> Osian Ellis, harp
> Royal College of Music Chamber Choir
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Sir David Willcocks
> 
> As far as I know, the most complete version of Holst's _Hymns from the Rig Veda_ available.


Along with Kondrashin's Shostakovich 4 on Melodiya this is one elusive recording I'm really keen to get. Pity it's been out of print for so long - it deserves to be re-released (Brilliant Records, are you listening?).


----------



## OCEANE

The three artists formed up the trio for this performance and the outcome is impressive.
Recording quality is top class.


----------



## Philidor

Next mass.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Mass in C major op. 86 (1807)*

Charlotte Margiono, Catherine Robbin, William Kendall, Alastar Miles
Monteverdi Choir
Orchestre révolutionnaire et romantique
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## SanAntone

Ives | Orchestral Sets | James Sinclair


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Yun
Symphony No. 1
Loyang for chamber ensemble
State Symphony Orchestra of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea
Kim Byung Hwa
Francis Travis*

From this set -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3*

Great conducting. Lousy sound.

I bought an old book titled Great Works of Music and How to Listen to Them with a copyright from 1913. It is filled with penciled-in comments from a music-loving lady who would carefully note when she heard each piece on the radio (like Mitropoulos, Sunday, February 21, 1948) and make little comments like "Exquisite" and "Not for this world." I'm sure the sound quality on her radio was just as bad as this recording, but she would hang in on every note. I feel like I'm sitting with her beside her Victrola.


----------



## OCEANE

His interpretations may evoke various responses and I'm fine with his Beethoven.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Road-testing three recent arrivals...

_La pastorella al prato_ [_The Shepherdess in the Meadow_] for two tenors, two basses and piano -
first version D513 [Text: Carlo Goldoni] (poss. 1817):
_Frohsinn_ [_Cheerfulness_] for voice and piano - second version D520
[Text: Ignaz Castelli] (1817):
_Der Alpenjäger_ [_The Alpine Huntsman_] for voice and piano - third version D524
[Text: Johann Mayrhofer] (1817):
_Die Ensiedelei_ [_The Hermitage_] for voice and piano - third version D563
[Text: Johann Gaudenz von Salis-Seewis] (1817):
_Das Grab_ [_The Grave_] for male choir and piano - fourth version D569
[Text: Johann Gaudenz von Salis-Seewis] (1817):
_Atys_ for voice and piano D585
[Text: Johann Mayrhofer] (1817):
_Der Kampf_ [_The Battle_] for voice and piano D594
[Text: Friedrich von Schiller] (1817):
_Das Dörfchen_ [_The Hamlet_] for two tenors, two basses and piano -
second version D598 [Text: Gottfried August Bürger] (1817):
_Die Geselligkeit_ (_Lebenslust_] [_Conviviality_ (_Zest for Life_)] for soprano, alto, 
tenor, bass and piano D609 [Text: Johann Karl Unger] (1818):
_Sing-Übungen _[_Singing Exercises_] for two 
wordless sopranos and piano D619 (1818):
_Das Abendrot_ [_Sunset_] for voice and piano D627
[Text: Alois Schreiber] (1818):
_Abend_ [_Evening_] for voice and piano - fragment D645
[Text: Johann Ludwig Tieck] (1819 inc.):
_Das Mädchen_ [_The Maiden_] for voice and piano D652
[Text: Friedrich von Schlegel] (1819):
_Kantate zum Geburtstag des Sängers Johann Michael Vogl_
[_Cantata for the Birthday of the Singer Johann Michael Vogl_]
for soprano, tenor, bass and piano D666
[Text: Albert Stadler] (1819):
_Prometheus_ for voice and piano D674
[Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1819):
_Über allen Zauber Liebe_ [_Love Above All Magic_] for voice and piano D682
[Text: Johann Mayrhofer] (1820):
_Die gefangenen Sänger_ [_The Captive Singers_] for voice and piano D712
[Text: August Wilhelm von Schlegel] (1821):
_Grenzen der Menschheit_ [_Mankind's Limitations_] for bass and piano D716
[Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1821):
_Wandrers Nachtlied II_ [_Wayfarer's Night Song II_] for voice and piano D768
[Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (prob. 1822):









Movement for string quartet (1952):
_Five Pieces_ for piano (1955-56):
Sonata for clarinet and piano (1956-57):
String Quartet (1961):
_Hymnos_ for clarinet and piano (1967):
_The Seven Brightnesses_ for clarinet (1975):
_Little Quartet no.1_ for string quartet (1980):
_Little Quartet no.2_ for string quartet - reconstructed
after original score was lost (orig. 1977 - recons. 1987):









_Salome_ - ballet in two acts (1978):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98

Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Philidor

Last Mahler from Munich with Jansons.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonie No. 9 D major*

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Mariss Jansons










If only this recording of that symphony existed, we would cherish and treasure it ... however, in a crowded field: not too bad, but ...


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Complete Works for Solo Piano Volume 1

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)



Les soirs illuminés par l'ardeur du charbon
Préludes - Book 1
Préludes - Book 2


----------



## Xenophiliu

elgars ghost said:


> Along with Kondrashin's Shostakovich 4 on Melodiya this is one elusive recording I'm really keen to get. Pity it's been out of print for so long - it deserves to be re-released (Brilliant Records, are you listening?).


If you don't mind pre-owned physical media, the Holst is readily available on Discogs and Amazon. I agree that it is a shame it is out of print, though.


----------



## opus55

Hilde Gueden Sings Operetta Evergreens


----------



## Knorf

*Domenico Scarlatti: *_Stabat mater a dieci voci_
Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessanrini


----------



## Philidor

Now something from our time ...

*Unsuk Chin: Piano Concerto (1996/97)*

Sunwook Kim, piano
Seoul Philharmonic Orchestra
Myun-Whun Chung


----------



## elgar's ghost

Xenophiliu said:


> If you don't mind pre-owned physical media, the Holst is readily available on Discogs and Amazon. I agree that it is a shame it is out of print, though.


I haven't looked on Discogs yet but the cheapest used copy on 'zon is £10-18 (not inc. p & p) - a bit too rich for my blood, I'm afraid...


----------



## Philidor

Now again Lupu with Schubert.

*Franz Schubert: Impromptus D 935*#

Radu Lupu, piano










Brahms' late piano pieces are noted for listening with Lupu.


----------



## Bourdon

*Alban Berg

















*


----------



## Bruce

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 167421
> 
> 
> I like all Mahler symphonies while the fifth touches me lesser compared with others.


I also had Inbal's recording of the 5th, and felt the same way you did, but then I listened to Bernstein's with the VPO, and that changed my mind. On the other hand, I find Inbal's recording of Mahler's 10th to be my favorite.


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall.

Today’s program, a Tchaikovsky opera


----------



## Merl

Having a break from Tchaikovsky with one of my fave Dvorak quartets and a very good recording.


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Philidor

Another mass.

*Carl Maria von Weber: Missa solemnis No. 1 E-flat major (1817)*

Krisztina Laki, Marga Schiml, Josef Protschka, Jan-Hendrik Rootering
Chorus and Orchestra of the Bamberger Symphoniker
Horst Stein


----------



## Klavierman

He’s a great pianist, and 2L always provides demonstration quality sound.
Geirr Tveitt (1908-1981) Eolsharpa
Christian Sinding (1856-1941) Sonate, op. 91
Alf Hurum (1882-1972) Eventyrland, op. 16 ea
Edvard Grieg (1843-1907) Ballade, op. 24


----------



## cougarjuno

One of my oldest chamber music discs and still a favorite:
Bruch - 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola and Piano and Mozart - Kegelstatt Trio


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:
*
Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88*
_Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelik_
Recorded: 1966-06-09
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber - various works part one for the rest of today.

_Three Sketches_ for piano WoO (1923-24):
_Interlude I (for Jeanne)_ for piano WoO (1931):









_A Slumber Song of the Madonna_ - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: Alfred Noyes] (1925):
_There's Nae Lark_ - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: Algernon Charles Swinburne] (1927):
_Dover Beach_ for baritone and string quartet op.3
[Text: Matthew Arnold] (1931):
_Three Songs_ for voice and piano op.2
[Texts: A.E. Housman/James Stephens] (1927, 1928 and 1934):
_Love at the Door_ - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: John Addington Symonds] (1934):
_Serenader_ - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: George Dillon] (1934):
_Love's Caution_ - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: W.H. Davies] (1935):
_Night Wanderers_ - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: W.H. Davies] (1935):
_Of That So Sweet Imprisonment_ - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: James Joyce] (1935):
_Strings in the Earth and Air_ - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: James Joyce] (1935):









Symphony no.1 for orchestra op.9 (1935-36):









_Overture: The School for Scandal_ for orchestra op.5 (1931):
_Adagio for Strings_ op.11a - arr. from the string quartet op.11 (1936):


----------



## sAmUiLc

Laurent Korcia studied under Michèle Auclair who had been herself a terrific violinist (her Brahms VC is unique and amazing). The booklet said he was her favorite student. I detect the similarity. His Korngold is only behind the stereo Heifetz in my book.


----------



## Bkeske

Karl Böhm conducts Beethoven - 9 Symphonies. Wiener Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon box set 1972. 

Have not spun a Beethoven cycle for a while, so pulled Böhm, as I have not listened to this cycle for quite some time.


----------



## Bruce

Little bit of chamber music for my Sunday afternoon.

*Christoph Graupner* - Trio Sonata No. 4 in E minor, GWV 208 - Members of the Finnish Baroque Orchestra
*Robert Helps* - Fantasy - Annette von Hehn (violin); Thomas Hoppe (piano)
*Vagn Holmboe* - String Quartet No. 4, Op. 63 - Kontra Quartet
*André Hossein* - Caravane - Virgil Boutellis-Taft (violin); Guillaume Vincent (piano)
*Michael Joncas* - Cantate Domino: Psalm 136 - Michael Joncas/The Cathedral Singers
*Phillippe Hersant* - Chants du Sud - Six Short Pieces for Solo Violin - Virgil Boutellis-Taft (violin)
*Andrew Imbrie* - String Quartet No. 4 - Pro Arte String Quartet


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 2 in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 16*
_Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra
Vladimir Fedoseyev_
Recorded: 2009

The Sunday Symphony continues with a favorite symphony.


----------



## pmsummer

A ROYAL SONGBOOK
_Spanish Music from the time of Columbus_
*Various and Anonymous Composers*
Geraldine McGreevy - soprano
Jacob Heringman - vihuela, lute, guitar
Musica Antiqua of London
Philip Thorby - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## sAmUiLc

I do not care Hamelin on most occasion. He is too even-tempered to me. But I sit up when I listen to his Alkan. His amazing fingers enable him to convey Alkan's music properly while it makes other pianists labor too much to do that. Under less able hands Alkan sounds weird, even grotesque. Only superior I find in Alkan is Raymond Lewenthal. His gigantic pianism makes the music exciting, full of wonder.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I have my ranking on B9. Giulini/VPO at the top (Memories Excellence not DG), then just underneath, 3: this one | Haitink/Concertgebouw (I believe their 2nd recording) | Abbado/Lucerne.


----------



## senza sordino

Jordi Savall L'orchestre de Louis XIII
A nice way to start my day


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Fantasia and Fugue in G minor. Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4*

The Bach was a nice suprise. The Beethoven is with Rubinstein from 1951, and it is also an interesting performance. But as they say, "Sound quality? We don't need no stinkin' sound quality."


----------



## Xenophiliu

elgars ghost said:


> I haven't looked on Discogs yet but the cheapest used copy on 'zon is £10-18 (not inc. p & p) - a bit too rich for my blood, I'm afraid...


Understood. I know these OOP recordings become price gouged as supplies dry up.


----------



## pmsummer

CRYE
_Melancholy in Late 16th Century English Music_
*Anthony Holborne - Christopher Tye - Richard Sumarte - Tobias Hume - Henry Stonings - Thomas Tallis - Robert Johnson - Thomas Weelkes - William 
Lawes*
Concordia - viols

Mark Levy
Joanna Levine
Catherine Finnis
Jonathon Manson
Emilia Benjamin
Gary Cooper - virginals, organ
_
Metronome_


----------



## sAmUiLc

On this CD, there is simply the best Ravel G major concerto recording. Delightful is an understatement.


----------



## OCEANE

Mozart Piano Concertos 20-22 & Piano Quartet
I have listened to these popular works for countless times but don't get tired of them.
To me, the beauty of classical music is that I could listen to the pieces unlimitedly and to focus on different details, explore different interpretations and experience in different moments and moods. This is something I can't find in jazz or pop even there are my favourite pieces.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Coleridge-Taylor: Piano Quintet & Clarinet Quintet

The Nash Ensemble


----------



## sAmUiLc

Lisbon 1994
I think it is basically the same as the Tokyo Suntory Hall 1990, but if I am going to be super-picky this one ends just a tad, almost subliminally better. But the Tokyo performance is in superior sound. Did I have trouble picking one? No sweat, I keep both. Neither one is going anywhere.


----------



## OCEANE

It's the second time I posted this album here but I've definitely listened to it more than twice in this period.


----------



## Rogerx

Symphony No. 7 in E Major

Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet B-flat major op. 71 No. 1*

Tátrai Quartet


----------



## OCEANE

Rogerx said:


> Symphony No. 7 in E Major
> 
> Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


Thanks for sharing.
I've listened to Barenboim's Beethoven piano sonatas (not all), watched video of his live performance of some Beethoven sonatas, listened to his Mahler No. 5 with CSO and also Beethoven Symphony 3, 6, 7 attentively. My feeling is that his interpretation in general is very straightforward and not impressing me as others do. Maybe I missed something in his music.


----------



## sAmUiLc

She was another Argerich wannabe. Wonder what happened to her?


----------



## Merl

Setting off for work and playing a file so rare that I can only find one picture of the disc and its all in Russian by the *Bolshoi String Quartet*. Still have no idea where I got this lossless file from but it involves a very satisfying recording of Barber's quartet that I reviewed for that particular weekly quartet. There's also a Shostakovich 8th quartet and Beethoven's op18/4 on here. I've had this years and can't recall ever playing the Beethoven or Shosty so here goes.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

John Eliot Gardiner conducts Purcell









Finzi - Cello Concerto, Eclogue, Grand Fantasia and Toccata
Griffiths/Northern Sinfonia; Hugh, cello; Donohoe, piano









Puccini - Tosca
Davis/Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden; Caballe, Carreras, Wixell









Ginastera - Estancia, Suite de danzas criollas, Panambi, Ollantay, Popol vuh
Ben-Dor/LSO, Jerusalem Symphony Orchestra, BBC Natl Orchestra of Wales









Lindberg - Graffiti, Seht die Sonne
Oramo/Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No.15 and No.16 (New Budapest Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The eighth of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing, one every morning to start the day.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Berlin Phil's 2010 Europa concert at Oxford
Elgar is so-so, but Wagner is lovely. And the Brahms 1st is one of the handful best I know.


----------



## thejewk

I'm knee deep in the WTC. In the last few days I've been through Sviatoslav Richter's recording on RCA, Schiff's traversal at the Proms, and now some close listening to the Pieter-Jan Belder recording. It's an inexhaustible body of work, but it has taken me some serious effort to start enjoying it on anything other than a superficial level due to the immensity of it all.


----------



## OCEANE

The musicians and orchestra are not very popular but the overall impression is very well to me. 
Tacet emphasizes their recording quality and many of them are outstanding but this is just ordinary one.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Complete Cello Suites

Bruno Philippe (cello)

Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Cello Suite No. 2 in D minor, BWV1008
Cello Suite No. 3 in C major, BWV1009
Cello Suite No. 4 in E flat major, BWV1010
Cello Suite No. 5 in C minor, BWV1011
Cello Suite No. 6 in D major, BWV1012
Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012


----------



## OCEANE

The album cover might be too explicit but this live recording M7 by Gabriel Feltz has an impressive flow and shows the details and layers of music.


----------



## Art Rock

*Jean Sibelius: Works for Choir and Orchestra (Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Ellerhein Girls Choir, Estonian National Male Choir, Paavo Järvi, Virgin Classics)*

Of course these works were all covered already in the Sibelius BIS Box, but these are pretty good alternative versions (especially Our Native Land, Op.92). And it has the version with choir of Finlandia that one rarely encounters.A good CD to conclude the re-playing of my Sibelius CD's.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber - various works part two
for either side of an hour in the fresh air.

_Beggar's Song_ - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: W.H. Davies] (1936):
_In the Dark Pinewood_ - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: James Joyce] (1937):
_Three Songs_ for voice and piano op.10
[Texts: James Joyce] (1935-36):
_Four Songs_ for voice and piano op.13
[Texts: Gerard Manley Hopkins/W.B. Yeats/James Agee/Frederic Prokosch]
(1937, 1938 and 1940):
_Two Songs_ for voice and piano op.18
[Texts: Robert Horan/Jose Garcia Villa] (1942 and 1943):









Violin Concerto op.14 (1939-40):
_Second Essay for Orchestra_ op.17 (1942):









_First Essay for Orchestra_ op.12 (1937):
Symphony no.2 for orchestra op.19 (1944 - rev. by 1949):









_Excursions_ - four pieces for piano op.20 (1942-44):









_Capricorn Concerto_ for flute, oboe, trumpet
and string orchestra op.21 (1944):







​


----------



## Rogerx

CD 3
ANTONÍN DVOŘÁK (1841–1904)
Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Pierre Fournier, cello; Wiener Philharmoniker
Serenade for Strings in E major Op. 22
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra

Rafael Kubelik


----------



## haziz

First time listening to these symphonies and this composer.


----------



## Malx

First couple of listens to this weeks string quartet selection. 
As is often the case with works I'm trying to get to know better the first couple of run throughs were not conducted with full concentration, just quietly trying to let the music sink in.

*Birtwistle, The Tree of Strings - Arditti Quartet.









*


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: Violin Sonatas No. 1 and No. 2, Five Characteristic Pieces, Caoine (Paul Barritt, Catherine Edwards, Helios)*

The first violin sonata is a relatively early work (1877), a good romantic sonata. The second one is mature Stanford, composed around 1898. It was performed only once during the composer's lifetime, and it remained unpublished until 2006. Sandwiched in-between these two we have the short but haunting Caoine 'A Lament' (from Six Irish Fantasies for violin and piano, Op 54) and the much longer worthwhile Five Characteristic Pieces, Op. 93.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Youth Symphonies

Freiburger Barockorchester, Gottfried von der Goltz

Mozart: Contredanse, K609 No. 1
Mozart: Contredanse, K609 No. 2
Mozart: Contredanse, K609 No. 3
Mozart: Contredanse, K609 No. 4
Mozart: Contredanse, K609 No. 5
Mozart: Symphony in F major, KAnh. 223 (K19a)
Mozart: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major, K16
Mozart: Symphony No. 4 in D major, K19
Mozart: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, K22
Mozart: Symphony No. 7a in G major, K.Anh. 221 (K45a) 'Alte Lambacher'


----------



## Art Rock

*Yevhen Stankovych: Symphonies No.1, No.2 and No.4 (National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine, Theodore Kuchar, Marc Polo)*

Yevhen Stankovych (1942) is a Ukrainian post-modern composer of stage, orchestral, chamber, and choral works. This CD collects three of his twelve symphonies. The second (aptly named "Heroic") opens the CD, followed by the intriguing first ("Karga") and the stunning fourth ("Lirica"). The three symphonies are very different, but each is worthwhile. I wish I had more CD's than two of this composer.


----------



## Malx

*Rubbra, String Quartet No 2- Sterling String Quartet.









*


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

John Neschling


----------



## Vasks

_All Aram_

*Khachaturian - Overture to "Secret Mission" (Tjeknavorian/ASV)
Khachaturian - Suite No. 3 from "Spartacus" (Anichanov/Naxos)
Khachaturian - Trio for Clarinet, Violin & Piano (Trio Solari/Centaur)
Khachaturian - Selections from "Gayaneh" (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber - various works part three scattered
throughout most of the afternoon.

Cello Concerto op.22 (1945):
Orchestral suite from the ballet _Medea_ op.23 (1946-47):









_Knoxville: Summer of 1915_ for soprano and
orchestra op.24 [Text: James Agee] (1947):









Sonata for piano op.26 (1949):









_Nuvoletta_ - song for voice and piano op.25
[Text: James Joyce] (1947):
_(5) Mélodies passagères_ for voice and piano op.27
[Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1950-51):
_(10) Hermit Songs_ for voice and piano op.29 [Texts: anon. medieval 
Irish, transl. by Seán Ó Faoláin/Howard Mumford Jones/
Chester Kallman/Kenneth Jackson/W.H. Auden] (1953):







​


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos No.1 2 4

Jean-Philippe Collard (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## OCEANE

Those were the days when TELARC produced so many great recordings of both Classical and Jazz and the label meant superb sound engineering. O'Conor and Mackerras with Socttish Chamber Orchestra made such beautiful Mozart piano concertos.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert

CD 4








*


----------



## OCEANE

Harnoncourt's interpretation is simply energetic and the vocal parts of soloist and choir are so great. 
(p.s. it's quite an interesting feeling as Currentzis' unique version is still clear in my mind)


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Wiener Philharmoniker, Rafael Kubelik, Waldemar Kmentt, Hilde Rössel-Majdan. Orfeo)*

A thrift-store find of years ago - no cover, no booklet, and the Schubert CD was missing. Well, for 10 cents one can't complain. This is a Mono live recording for a radio concert in 1959. It is interesting to compare this with the 1970 Audite recording I played almost 2 weeks ago: also live, same conductor, same tenor. First off, one has to make some allowances for the recording (11 years and the transition to stereo had quite an impact), but the shortcomings (and the frequent audience noises) on this Orfeo CD can be overcome. Kmentt fares far better to my taste than in the later recording. Rössel-Majdan is no Christa Ludwig or Janet Baker, but gives a very good performance. Overall, interesting, but there are so many really good versions that this is a still an also ran.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns / Poulenc / Say

Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Stéphane Denève


Poulenc: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra
Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux

Say: Night


----------



## Kiki

Olivier Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du Temps
Michel Beroff, Erich Gruenberg, Gervase de Peyer, William Pleeth / 1968 (EMI)

Divine! (In a non-religious sense.)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Khachaturian
Violin Concerto in D minor
Julia Fischer, violin
Russian National Orchestra
Yakov Kreizberg*


----------



## haziz

*Hanson, H: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 21 'Nordic'*
_Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Kenneth Schermerhorn









_


----------



## Kiki

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 167444
> 
> His interpretations may evoke various responses and I'm fine with his Beethoven.


The Rachmaninov sonata is the shorter 1931 revision but Pogorelich manged to pulled it to almost 30 mins. I have always been interested in Pogorelich but have to admit I still need time to come to terms with this.


----------



## Bruce

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 167473
> 
> She was another Argerich wannabe. Wonder what happened to her?


Well, she's giving a recital in St. Petersburg on 18 May with the St. Pete Philharmonie, and has just released a CD of 2nd sonatas on Lyrinx.


----------



## Rogerx

_Bruckner : Symphony No.8

Daniel Barenboim & Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim_


----------



## Art Rock

*Wilhelm Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2, Excelsior! (Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi, BIS)*

Like the first symphony from the same series, this is a live recording. The symphonic overture Excelsior! (1896) was his first orchestral composition, melodic, and convincing. The main work is of course Symphony No. 2 in G minor, Op. 34 (1911–1915). I was not convinced by the first (which he withdrew), but the second is interesting right from the start, and keeps it that way throughout the work. I'd rate it at a level just below the two Elgar symphonies to give an idea.The recording is too dynamic for me - I kept fiddling with the volume button, especially in the first movement of the symphony.


----------



## Bourdon

*Fauré

















*


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Handsome Harpsichord: A fine addition to my collection from Naxos*


----------



## Merl

Not played this fine disc for a while. Remedied.


----------



## haziz

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain (original version)*
_National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 15-18 August 2001
Recording Venue: Grand Concert Studio of the National Radio Company of Ukraine, Kiev


----------



## 13hm13

Anton Eberl – Piano Trios – Playel Trio


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5
Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein

Tony Duggan refers to this recording's "thrilling power and eloquence," and I certainly don't disagree. But it's also pretty wayward; Bernstein takes numerous liberties with the score.

There was a time when I was sure Mahler was supposed to sound like this, that it needed to sound like this, that other "tamer" approaches were simply not acceptable. I now know better.

Adding in a _ritardando _where none is marked, or inserting any other tempo changes, even doing the opposite of what is marked: these things are not inherently more expressive. Going slower is also not more expressive. Walter's NYPO recording from 1946 is not less expressive for taking 14 minutes less performance time than Bernstein (61' for Walter versus 75' for Bernstein.) In fact, in some important aspects, I regard the Walter as the more musically compelling document; certainly at no point does it ever sound rushed.

Having written all that, I should state that this one, Bernstein with Vienna, is still among my favorite Mahler Fifths of all time. It is indeed thrilling and eloquent to my ears. I also greatly prefer it over Bernstein's NYPO recording, because that one to me is very sloppy and sounds badly underrehearsed. 

But Bernstein's way is definitely not the only way. No single conductor can ever have all the answers to the questions posed by this great work!

YMMV


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday!

*Grieg
Lyric Pieces I-IV
Eva Knardahl, piano*

From this new acquisition -










Lovely...just lovely. I don't know _why_ I waited so long to explore Grieg's solo piano works as I've loved his orchestral and chamber works for years. Anyway, there's no time like the present!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber - various works
part four for the rest of today.

_Prayers of Kierkegaard_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra op.30
[Texts: Søren Kierkegaard] (1954):









Suite from the music for the ballet _Souvenirs_
for piano duet op.28, arr. for solo piano (1953):
_Nocturne_ [_Homage to John Field_] for piano op.33 (1959):









_Intermezzo_ for orchestra from the opera _Vanessa_ op.32 (1957-58):
_A Hand of Bridge_ - chamber opera in one act op.35
[Libretto: Gian Carlo Menotti] (1959):









_Toccata Festiva_ for organ and orchestra op.36 (1960):









Piano Concerto op.38 (1961-62):


----------



## Bkeske

After finishing off 8&9 Of the Beethoven cycle, needed something different.

*Václav Neumann conducts Martinů* - Symphonies 3,4,&5. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 2LP gatefold 1982. Czechoslovakian release.


----------



## Knorf

*Harrison Birtwistle: *String Quartet: _The Tree of Strings_
Arditti Quartet

This is the current week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. I enjoy this work very much, but I admit I'm still absorbing it. It might help if I were acquainted with the works of poet Sorley MacLean, which is where the subtitle comes from.


----------



## pmsummer

UTOPIA TRIUMPHANS
_The Great Polyphony of the Renaissance_
*Thomas Tallis - Costanzo Porta - Josquin Desprez - Johannes Ockeghem - Pierre de Manchicourt - Giovanni Gabrieli - Allesandro Striggio*
Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel - director
_
Sony Vivarte_


----------



## Art Rock

*Daniel Steibelt: Piano Concertos Nos 3, 5 & 7 (Ulster Orchestra, Howard Shelley, Hyperion)*

Daniel Steibelt (1765-1823) was a German pianist, composer and globetrotter: his main works were composed in Paris and in London, and he died in Saint Petersburg, Russia. I had never heard of him until I came across this CD with three of his eight classical style piano concertos. Numbers 3 and 5 were composed around 1800, the 7th is from 1818. I found and find the music surprisingly good. Granted, it is not on the level of Mozarts final ten or so, but for me they are as pleasing as the concertos by Hummel or Field.


----------



## SanAntone

Brahms | Ein Deutsches Requiem | John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## 13hm13

Mono, early 1950s recording. Decent ... But not as good as Colin Davis/LSO (Live, 2005).

Walton conducts Walton – Symphony In B Flat Minor


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday!

*Grieg
Lyric Pieces V-VII
Eva Knardahl, piano*

From this new acquisition -










I'm so glad I went with this BIS set instead of the Naxos one. Knardahl is just remarkable.


----------



## 13hm13

Romance For String Orchestra ... on ... 
Gerald Finzi: Clarinet Concerto, Dies Natalis [Neville Marriner]


----------



## Merl

Been playing this terrific set in the car today in readiness for going to see them on Wednesday. This really is a class set (further comments in my Brahms SQ blogs).


----------



## 13hm13

Gerald Finzi - Cello Concerto; Clarinet Concerto (Yo-Yo Ma; John Denman)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Staying with a Norwegian theme...

*Irgens-Jensen
Symphony in D
Trondheim Symphony Orchestra
Eivind Aadland*










I haven't heard this work in ages (or really any of Irgens-Jensen's music). Quite fine!


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23*
_Martha Argerich (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado_
Recorded: 1994-12-10
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Berlin Philharmonie


----------



## Bkeske

*János Ferencsik conducts Kodály* - ‘Ballet Music’ Symphony. The Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra. Qualiton 1965 Hungarian release


----------



## sAmUiLc

Dirt cheap yet a strong contender to the top spot.


----------



## haziz

*Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18*
_Sviatoslav Richter (piano)
Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra
Stanislaw Wislocki_
Recorded: 1959-05-02
Recording Venue: Philharmonic Hall, Warsaw


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 6* in F major, Op. 68, “Pastoral”
Claudio Abbado: Wiener Philharmoniker (1986)

Love the sound of the orchestra (and in particular the strings) in this recording, from Abbado's first Beethoven cycle. The pacing feels very natural to me throughout. Next on the list is a very different Beethoven recording, for the same record company and only two years older than the Abbado:









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1984)


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## SanAntone

Xenakis | Orchestral Works | Arturo Tamayo


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47*
_Johan Dalene (violin)
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds









_


----------



## OCEANE

Rostropovitch displays the beauty of cello particularly in the slow movements of two concertos


----------



## OCEANE

Knorf said:


> *Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein
> 
> Tony Duggan refers to this recording's "thrilling power and eloquence," and I certainly don't disagree. But it's also pretty wayward; Bernstein takes numerous liberties with the score.
> 
> There was a time when I was sure Mahler was supposed to sound like this, that it needed to sound like this, that other "tamer" approaches were simply not acceptable. I now know better.
> 
> Adding in a _ritardando _where none is marked, or inserting any other tempo changes, even doing the opposite of what is marked: these things are not inherently more expressive. Going slower is also not more expressive. Walter's NYPO recording from 1946 is not less expressive for taking 14 minutes less performance time than Bernstein (61' for Walter versus 75' for Bernstein.) In fact, in some important aspects, I regard the Walter as the more musically compelling document; certainly at no point does it ever sound rushed.
> 
> Having written all that, I should state that this one, Bernstein with Vienna, is still among my favorite Mahler Fifths of all time. It is indeed thrilling and eloquent to my ears. I also greatly prefer it over Bernstein's NYPO recording, because that one to me is very sloppy and sounds badly underrehearsed.
> 
> But Bernstein's way is definitely not the only way. No single conductor can ever have all the answers to the questions posed by this great work!
> 
> YMMV


Thanks for sharing.

I like to echo your say, 'Going slow is also not more expressive' but I sometimes prefer Mahler symphonies as well as some other pieces playing not too fast so that the details of musical context could be better displayed. 

I also share your view...'Bernstein's way is definitely not the only way' . The first day listening to Mahler, I was told to take Bernstein's as reference. Actually, I listen to Bernstein's Mahler very very little but different versions in which I see the possibilities of interpretation of Mahler.


----------



## Bkeske

*György Lehel conducts Bartók* - Symphonic Poem "Kossuth" Sz. 75a, Bb 31 / Scherzo In C Major From Symphony In E Flat Major Dd 68, Bb 25 / Scherzo For Piano And Orchestra. Magyar Rádió És Televízió Szimfónikus Zenekara w/Tusa Erzsébet, piano. Hungaroton 1971, Hungarian release


----------



## sAmUiLc

Taking a break from Schmidt-Isserstedt Brahms cycle at the halfway..


----------



## Kiki

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony 
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra / Mariss Jansons / 1986 (Chandos)

So fluent. So natural. No excess. No baggage. Jansons certainly have done justice for Tchaikovsky's Manfred.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:


----------



## OCEANE

I like the sound of NDR orchestra playing Mozart (Piano Concertos by Michelangeli, NDR Symphony Orchestra & Cord Garben) and Beethoven.

Just listened to this upon noting the discussion thread of Pastorale, which I always love to listen to. This remastered boxset is superb with excellent recordings and unquestionable interpretations by Maestro Gunter Wand.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## 13hm13

Gerard Schurmann, BBC Symphony Orchestra ‎– Six Studies Of Francis Bacon And Variants
(1980)


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Albert Roussel

Bacchus et Ariane: Suites Nos. 1 and 2
Le Festin de l'araignee (complete ballet)
Petite Suite

Orchestre national de l'O.R.T.F.
Jean Martinon*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Grieg
String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27
Truls Mørk (cello), Atle Sponberg (violin), Lars Anders Tomter (viola), Solve Sigerland (violin)*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Trios

CD. 2 
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## OCEANE

A whole Mozart opera is time demanding and this Mozart x3 constructs opera masterpieces Figaro, Don Giovanni, and Così fan tutte ...for a relaxing session.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Disc 1 from *Strauss' Daphne* (*Böhm*)










There are several recordings of _Daphne_ (a severely underrated opera even within Strauss' own oeuvre), but this recording on DG with Böhm is regarded as the finest of them all. I haven't heard another performance of _Daphne_, but this is one work where I've felt content with just one recording, because in the back of my mind I felt that it couldn't be bettered. The singing, conducting and live sonics are exemplary.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Lachner & Spohr: Symphonies

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Choo Hoey


Lachner, F: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 32
Spohr: Symphony No 2 in D minor, Op. 49 (1820)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Despite its weird cover, to me this is the best set. No weak link.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet D major op. 71 No. 2*

Tátrai Quartet


----------



## tortkis

Valentin Silvestrov: Symphony No.2 (1965) for flute, percussion, piano and string orchestra








Premiere recorded live in the Great Hall of the Leningrad Philharmonic, 1967.
Conducted by Igor Blazhkov.








Symphony №2 (1965), by Valentin Silvestrov


1 track album




silvestrov.bandcamp.com





This is a short and tense work. Modernistic compared with his later compositions.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Gershwin - An American in Paris
Copland - Four Dance Episodes from Rodeo
Schuller - 7 Studies on Themez of Paul Klee
Bloch - Sinfonia Breve
Dorati/Minneapolis









Shostakovich - Michelangelo Verses, Captain Lebyadkin Verses
Ashkenazy/RSO Berlin, Fischer-Dieskau
Any recommendations for other recordings? I'm not totally sold on DFD.









Janacek - Jenufa
Mackerras/Vienna; Soderstrom, Ochman, Dvorsky, Randova, Popp









Britten - Cello Suites
Wispelwey









Lutoslawski - Symphonies 1 & 2
Salonen/LA Phil


----------



## Rogerx

The Long 17th Century: A Cornucopia of Early Keyboard Music

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)



Anglebert: Tombeau de Monsieur de Chambonnieres
Arauxo: Tiento de medio registro de tiple de decimo tono
Bruna: XI. Tiento de falsas 6º tono
Byrd: Walsingham
Couperin, L: Duo in G minor
Ferrabosco, A I: Fantasia in G final
Macedo, A: Ricercare a quatro de 4º tom
Pasquini, B: Toccata con lo Scherzo del Cucco
Radino: Galliarda Seconda
Scheidemann: Galliarda in D minor
Sweelinck: Mein junges Leben hat ein End
Tomkins: A sad Pavan for these distracted times


----------



## Art Rock

Merl said:


> Been playing this terrific set in the car today in readiness for going to see them on Wednesday. This really is a class set (further comments in my Brahms SQ blogs).


I had the pleasure listening to them giving a real _chamber _music concert about 8 years ago, here in a small gallery in Kampen (not ours). There was only room for about a dozen people in the audience. One of the members hails from Kampen and at the time they were doing this once a year. They have moved on since then.


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No. 19 and No. 22 (Concertino String Quartet, New Budapest Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The ninth of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing, one every morning to start the day. This is the first one where the credits are shared between the two quartets that shared recording the complete cycle. The 19th is by the Concertino String Quartet, the 22nd by the New Budapest Quartet. Both are very good in this repertoire, as on the other CD's in this series. The 22nd is my favourite so far (of the ones I re-played).


----------



## OCEANE

Getting know American composer Alan Hovhaness in TC, with each listen, I gain understanding and appreciation of his music. (I actually don't enjoy contemporary classical music very much)
It is an easy and light album and Yolanda Kondonassis playing harp brings out the wonderful music and contetxt. Hovhaness is described to be a mountain and nature lover while his music is definitely more than tone painting.


----------



## Art Rock

*Scott Steidl: Fire Dreams, Swirl, Distant Thunder, Nightscape, October Paint (New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, James Sedares, Albany)*

Scott Steidl (1956) is a Juilliard trained ASCAP Award winning contemporary composer. His music has been described as typically American (whatever that may mean), and I do hear some vague influences of the likes of Piston and Diamond, as well as film music in his works. These are often energetic and always colourful pieces for orchestra, not essential, but well worth hearing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Samuel Barber - various works
part five of five for this morning.

_The Lovers_ - cycle of nine songs for baritone, mixed choir
and orchestra op.43 [Texts: Pablo Neruda] (1971):









_Despite and Still_ - cycle of five songs for voice and piano op.41
[Texts: Robert Graves/Theodore Roethke/James Joyce] (1968-69):
_Three Songs_ for voice and piano op.45
[Texts: Gottfried Keller, transl. by James Joyce/
Czesław Miłosz/Christopher Middleton] (1972):









_Mutations from Bach_ for brass and timpani WoO (1967):
_A Fadograph of a Yestern Scene_ - tone picture for orchestra
after _Finnegans Wake_ by James Joyce op.44 (1971):
_Canzonetta_ for oboe and string orchestra op.48 (1977-78):









_Ballade_ for piano op.46 (1977):









_Third Essay _for orchestra op.47 (1978):








​


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Symphonies Nos. 8, 9 and 11

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Violin Concerto, Op. 33 (FS61)*
_Johan Dalene (violin)
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds









_


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
_Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 36, Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27
Truls Mørk (cello), Håvard Gimse (piano), Sølve Sigerland (violin 1), Atle Sponberg (violin 2), Lars Anders Tomter (viola) 
Thanks for reminding me Neo Romanza .


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1980)

I'm more familiar with Abbado's recording with the Berlin Philharmonic. In this earlier recording, he takes the inner movements in the Scherzo/Andante order, a decision he (like Mahler) later reversed for his Berlin recording. It seems that this was re-released in July. It's a fairly good recording, but Abbado keeps things relatively cool and the result is not nearly as devastating as Barbirolli. So I don't think it will be everyone's cup of tea, though it certainly works for me!

Edited to add:








Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
Riccardo Chailly: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1997)

I could listen to Mahler's 5th, 6th, and 7th all day, but I think I'll switch to something else after this recording. I've been taking a break from Wagner recently, and consequently listening to more Mahler and Brahms. This recording really grabs you by the collar from the beginning, unlike the Abbado Sixth from earlier. I get the sense that part of that is the recording engineering (and perhaps the venue itself), and part of it is Chailly.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
James Levine: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1976)

This is a fine recording. Very different sound from the Abbado Mahler Sixth, with the same orchestra and only four years later. The stereo separation is a bit wider in this recording than I would have liked, so the violins are off to the left; not terrible but just enough that I wish my right ear would get some more violin!


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 in C minor

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Marek Janowski


----------



## Vasks

_Firmly Felix_

*Mendelssohn - Overture to "Die Hochzeit des Camacho" (Marriner/Capriccio)
Mendelssohn - Fugue in E-flat, Op. 81, No. 4 (Vellinger Qrt/ASV)
Mendelssohn - Concerto for Violin, Piano & Strings in D minor (Keulen, Brautigam/BIS)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven

String Quartets No.8 OP.59 & No.9 OP.95








*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto, Violin Sonata in F Major & Songs Without Words

Augustin Dumay (violin), Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, Jonathan Fournel (piano)


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4


Lucia Popp (soprano)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Philidor

Now something from ancient times.

*Guillaume Dufay: Nuper rosarum flores*

Hilliard Ensemble

Huelgas Ensemble
Paul van Nevel

















[Teacher-mode on]Nuper rosarum flores ("Recently Flowers of Roses/The Rose Blossoms Recently"), is a motet composed by Guillaume Dufay for the 25 March 1436 consecration of the Florence Cathedral, on the occasion of the completion of the dome built under the instructions of Filippo Brunelleschi.[/Teacher-mode off]


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: *Sibelius En Saga, Op. 9* from this *Horst Stein* set -










The playing has a rough quality to it that actually fits this music like a glove. Stein was a masterful Sibelian. Too bad he didn't record the whole symphony cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade in B flat, K361 'Gran Partita'/Mozart: Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Philidor

This could be an "after-Elgar-ears-cleaner".

*William Walton: Symphony No. 1 B-flat minor*

Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir William Walton


----------



## pmsummer

FIGURES OF HARMONY
*Codex Chantilly C.1390*
_ Balades a Ill Chans 
Fleurs de Vertus
En Doulz Chastel de Pavie
Corps Femenin_
Ferrara Ensemble
Crawford Young - direction

_Arcana - outhere_
4 disc box set


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Serenade in B flat, K361 'Gran Partita'/Mozart: Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375
> 
> Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


 
This is just one example of the most beautiful music ever and played in a manner that would please Mozart very well.
I'm always happy to listen to it,the recording has lovely sonority and brings a warm feeling.


----------



## Philidor

Piano man plays piano man.

*Fréderic Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 B-flat minor op. 35*

Sergej Rachmaninov, piano


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven

Septet & Quintet in C








*


----------



## Philidor

Next sonata.

*Leoš Janáček: Piano Sonata 1. X. 1905 „Z ulice“ / "From the street"*

Rudolf Firkušný, piano


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> Next sonata.
> 
> *Leoš Janáček: Piano Sonata 1. X. 1905 „Z ulice“ / "From the street"*
> 
> Rudolf Firkušný, piano


*This a fine twofer !*


----------



## Philidor

Next one ...

*Karl Amadeus Hartmann: Piano Sonata "27 April 1945"*

Siegfried Mauser, piano


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev: *Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 100
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton

I am well pleased with this cycle!


----------



## Philidor

Another mass.

*Luigi Chérubini: Solemn Mass in G major for the Coronation of Louis XVIII*
(Messe Solennelle en Sol majeur pour le Sacre de Louis XVIII)

London Philharmonic Chorus
The London Philharmonic
Riccardo Muti


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Smetana: Ma Vlast - Complete Orchestral Works*


A recent purchase that I am enjoying very much!


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 7 - BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Thomas Søndergård.*

Prompted by Enthusiast's post on another thread, I streamed this in Hi-Res from Qobuz. First impressions are positive.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works and songs
part one for late afternoon and early evening.

16 settings of J.W. von Goethe for voice and piano from 1815-17, inc:

_Wandrers Nachtlied I_ [_Wayfarer's Night Song I_] D224 (1815):
_Erlkönig_ [_Erl-King_] D328 (1815):
_Der König in Thule_ [_The King in Thule_] D367 (1816):
_Harfenspieler I-III_ [_The Harp Player I-III_] - three songs D478-480 (1816):
_Ganymed_ D544 (1817):









Piano Sonata [no.4 ***] in A-minor D537 (1817):
Piano Sonata [no.10 ***] in B D575 (1817):








(*** numbering according to the _Wiener Urtext Edition_)

Five choral songs from 1815-17:

_Klage um Ali Bey_ [_Lament for Ali Bey_] for three unaccompanied female voices
D140 [Text: Matthias Claudius] (1815):
_Jägerlied_ [_Rifleman's Song_] for two males voices and two horns
D204 [Text: Theodor Körner] (1815):
_Lützow's wilde Jagd_ [_Lützow's Wild Hunt_] for two male voices and two horns
D205 [Text: Theodor Körner] (1815):
_Chor der Engel_ [_Chorus of Angels_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
D440 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1816):
_Das Dörfchen_ [_The Hamlet_] for two tenors, two basses and guitar
(orig. for two tenors, two basses and piano) - second version
D598 [Text: Gottfried August Bürger] (1817):









10 songs from 1817-18, inc.

_Die Ensiedelei_ [_The Hermitage_] for voice and piano - third version
D563 [Text: Johann Gaudenz von Salis-Seewis] (1817):
_Der Kampf_ [_The Battle_] for voice and piano
D594 [Text: Friedrich von Schiller] (1817):
_Das Dörfchen_ [_The Hamlet_] for two tenors, two basses and piano -
second version D598 [Text: Gottfried August Bürger] (1817):









_Trois Marches Héroiques_ for piano duet D602 (1818):
_Deutsche Tänze_ with _Zwei Ländler_ for piano duet D618 (1818):
_Trois Marches Militaires_ for piano duet D733 (1818):








​


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Knorf

*Lou Harrison: *Concerto for Organ with Percussion Orchestra
*Henry Cowell: *_Synchrony, _Piano Concerto
*Edgard Varèse: *_Amériques_
Paul Jacobs , organ
Jeremy Denk, piano
San Francisco Symphony, Michael Tilson Thomas

The Harrison Organ/Percussion Concerto is a blast, especially in such a killer performance and recording. Actually, this is true of the entire program! Highly recommended. I was just going to listen to the Harrison, but then I decided to play the whole disc. Great stuff!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*

Joseph Szigeti with Minneapolis in 1945. The sound on this is very good for 1945. As to the performance, I'm going to have to relisten to my other recordings for comparison, because this one is all intensity all the time. It sounds like someone turned up all the burners on the stove, left them on, and walked away.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64 *

Recorded: 1963-10-21 (No. 4) / 1966-02-25 (No. 5)
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London
_London Symphony Orchestra
Igor Markevitch









_


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, Lyric Symphony.*

I'm not sure what that is a picture of, but as they say, don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 4* in B flat major, Op. 60
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1983)

Karajan's last Beethoven cycle has a bit of a bad reputation in some corners, particularly with respect to the sound itself, but I'm really enjoying this recording. Karajan is able to keep this performance lively and refreshing. The Fourth is overshadowed by the Third and Fifth in terms of popularity (the same problem that the Eighth has). The introduction prefigures the beginning of Mahler's First symphony. It's a really cool work that seems to fall between the cracks too easily.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

No.6 and 9.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works and songs 
part two for the rest of today.

Three songs from the Hyperion set (_Prometheus_ D674, _Grenzen der Menschheit_ 
D716 and _Wandrers Nachtlied II_ D768) also appear on the _Goethe-Lieder _disc.

Piano Sonata [no.13 ***] in A D664 (poss. 1819):








(*** numbering according to the _Wiener Urtext Edition_)

9 songs from 1818-22, inc.

_Abend_ [_Evening_] for voice and piano D645 [Text: Johann Ludwig Tieck] -
piano accomp. arr. by Mark Brown (orig. 1819 inc. - arr. 1996):
_Kantate zum Geburtstag des Sängers Johann Michael Vogl_
[_Cantata for the Birthday of the Singer Johann Michael Vogl_]
for soprano, tenor, bass and piano D666 [Text: Albert Stadler] (1819):
_Die gefangenen Sänger_ [_The Captive Singers_] for voice and piano
D712 [Text: August Wilhelm von Schlegel] (1821):









Four choral songs from 1820-22:

_Der 23. Psalm_ - version for female choir and piano
D706 [Text: arr. by Moses Mendelssohn] (1820):
_Gesang der Geister über den Wassern_ [_Song of the Spirits over the Waters_]
for male choir, two violas, two cellos and double bass
D714 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1820-21):
_Die Nachtigall_ [_The Nightingale_] for male choir and guitar (orig. piano)
D724 [Text: Johann Karl Unger] (1821):
_Die Nacht_ from _Vier Gesänge für vier Männerstimmen_ for unaccompanied male choir
D983C [Text: poss. Friedrich Wilhelm Krummacher] (poss. 1822):









8 settings of J.W. von Goethe for voice and piano from 1819-22:

_An den Mond [To The Moon_] D296 (poss. 1819):
_Prometheus_ D674 (1819):
_Grenzen der Menschheit_ [_Mankind's Limits_] D716 (1821):
_Geheimes_ [_A Secret_] D719 (1821):
_Der Musensohn_ [_The Son of the Muses_] D764 (1822):
_Am Flusse_ [_By the River_] D766 (1822):
_Willkommen und Abschied_ [_Hail and Farewell_] D767 (1822):
_Wandrers Nachtlied II_ [_Wayfarer's Night Song II_] D768 (1822):









_Wanderer-fantasie_ in C for piano D760 (1822):









​


----------



## John Zito




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
String Quartets Nos. 3 & 5
Utrecht String Quartet*


----------



## Bkeske

*Leonard Bernstein conducts Vaughan Williams* - Symphony No. 4 In F Minor & Serenade To Music. The New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1968


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 36* in C major, KV 425, “Linz”
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1960)

This belongs on that recent thread about sound quality; it's in stereo but the strings are harsh and artificial. It's tolerable to me but not ideal. Columbia's recordings from around this time (I'm thinking specifically of Walter, Szell, and young Leonard Bernstein) had a distinctive sound, and not one I care for; it's too cold and harsh. Luckily this Mozart recording doesn't suffer from the super-wide stereo that I've heard from others made around this time. Walter was known for his Mozart and it's great to hear him in repertoire that suited him so well. I'll have to check out the mono recordings, too.









Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 6* in B minor, Op. 74, “Pathétique”
Herbert von Karajan: Wiener Philharmoniker (1984)

The last of Karajan's Tchaikovsky half-cycles. I typed “Berliner Philharmoniker” at first and then corrected myself; this is his only Tchaikovsky half-cycle to be made with the Vienna Philharmonic. I don't think it sounds all that different from his earlier Tchaikovsky recordings in Berlin, if I'm to be honest; I think he really brought his own sound with him. This recording has a more natural sound than the Beethoven Fourth he recorded in Berlin in the '80s, which I listened to earlier today, though I didn't find the other recording difficult to listen to, either. Weird album art. In any case, I've always appreciated Karajan's Tchaikovsky, and this is no exception.


----------



## sAmUiLc

All 5 concertos.
No pianist has more joie de vivre in their playing than Jeanne-Marie Darré.


----------



## haziz

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition*
_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy









_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:


----------



## Bkeske

*Sir John Barbirolli conducts Elgar* - Introduction And Allegro For Strings, Op. 47 & Serenade In E Minor, Op. 20 / *Vaughan Williams* - Fantasia On A Theme By Thomas Tallis & Fantasia On "Greensleeves". The Sinfonia Of London & The Allegri String Quartet. Angel reissue 1980’s, originally 1963


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Trio in D major, Op. 70 No. 1 "Ghost"
The Florestan Trio

Fantastic. Sublime.


----------



## SanAntone

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Glazunov
> String Quartets Nos. 3 & 5
> Utrecht String Quartet*


That is a great series of quartets.


----------



## SanAntone

*Myaskovsky | Works for cello*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Scheherazade - David Oistrakh plays the solo violin.


----------



## Bkeske

*Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns* - Symphonies - No. 1 In E Flat & No. 2 In A Minor. Orchestre National de la RTF. Angel 1974


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Albert Roussel

Symphony No. 2 in B flat Op. 23
Pour un fete de printemps Op. 22
Symphony No. 3 in G minor Op. 42

Orchestre national de l'O.R.T.F.
Jean Martinon*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Trios 
CD. 3 
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Grieg
Lyric Pieces VIII & IX
Eva Knardahl*

From this set -










I've been thoroughly enjoying this box set thus far. I'm still kicking myself that I haven't explored Grieg's solo piano music sooner. Knardahl performs incredibly well. In fact, I'll probably find myself imprinting on her performances and I'll end up developing one of those nasty biases, but I do plan on hearing some other pianists in this particular repertoire. I probably won't get the Naxos complete set, but I do plan to dip into my own collection and see what else I have --- I know I have some Leif Ove Andsnes and some others.


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn - Concerto Köln – String Symphonies Nos. 1, 4, 6, 7 & 12


----------



## 13hm13

BBC Philharmonic, Gerard Schurmann / The Film Music of Gerard Schurmann


----------



## sAmUiLc

The first time when I was listening to this B2, I was fooled awhile that I was listening to a Chopin Nocturne toward the end of the 3rd movement. This recording is the only one that makes me feel that way.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Thus sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30, TrV 176
San Francisco SO
Blomstedt*


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 2 for orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 3 for piano and orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 for piano or orchestra


São Paulo Symphony Orchestra
Roberto Minczuk
Recorded: June 2002
Recording Venue: Sala Sao Paulo, Brazil


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms was a young man (mid 20's) when he composed the concerto. When you listen to most of the performances you think of middle age or older Brahms. This one is only performance I heard making me to imagine youthful Brahms. If I am allowed to take three B1s to my desert island this will be one of them, not necessarily because it is better than others (there are tons of great recordings) but for its uniqueness (and also because one of the other two is Gilels/Jochum which to me sweeps all the competition off the table - the original transfer though, not the later remastered one in which Gilels' tone sounds like everybody else). The 3rd will be Grimaud/Nelsons, also for her unique touch especially in the slow movement.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Nielsen
Clarinet Concerto, Op. 57
Olle Schill, clarinet
Gothenburg SO
Chung*


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet E-flat major op. 71 No. 3*

Tátrai Quartet


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Ludwig Schon

“All work and no play, makes Ludicrous a dull boy…”

Who knew death could be such fun?


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No. 20 and No. 21 (New Budapest Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The tenth of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing, one every morning to start the day. We are back at the New Budapest Quartet for this CD - not that there's much difference in quality between them and the Concertino String Quartet that finished the complete cycle.


----------



## John Zito

Rogerx said:


> Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 2 for orchestra
> Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 3 for piano and orchestra
> Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 for piano or orchestra
> 
> 
> São Paulo Symphony Orchestra
> Roberto Minczuk
> Recorded: June 2002
> Recording Venue: Sala Sao Paulo, Brazil


Gosh, I really need to check this out. I love the fourth BB, especially the Coral, and especially the piano version as performed here:










It's a shame Decca didn't do more with him.


----------



## Rogerx

Stenhammar: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Stenhammar: Excelsior! concert overture, Op. 13
Stenhammar: Serenade for Orchestra, Op. 31




Göteborgs Symfoniker, Neeme Järvi


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mr. Andrew Rose did a marvelous job in restoring this invaluable classic. After getting this, I ditched the Philips CD.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Rossini - Overtures
Abbado/Chamber Orchestra of Europe









Reich - Music for 18 Musicians
Steve Reich Ensemble









Falla - Piano Works
Heisser









Debussy - Preludes Book I
Thibaudet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works and songs part three
for either side of today's laundry duties.

22 songs from 1821-22, inc:

_Ihr Grab_ [_Her Grave_] for voice and piano
D736 [Text: Karl August Engelhardt] (1822):
_Sei mir gegrüßt!_ [_I Greet You!_] for voice and piano
D741 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1822):
_Todesmusik_ [_Death Music_] for voice and piano
D758 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1822):
_Schatzgräbers Begehr_ [_The Treasure-Hunter's Desire_] for voice and piano
D761 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1822):
_Des Tages Weihe_ [_The Day's Consecration_] for soprano,
alto, baritone, bass and piano D763 [Text: anon.] (1822):









Piano Sonata [no.14 ***] in A-minor D784 (1823):








(*** numbering according to the _Wiener Urtext Edition_)

_Die schöne Müllerin_ [_The Fair Maid of the Mill_]
- cycle of twenty songs for voice and piano
D795 [Texts: Wilhelm Müller] (1823):







​


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo


----------



## sAmUiLc

Starting today, I am going to listen through the whole thing in piecemeal over the next several days. Since acquiring the set a dozen years ago I think I listened through only twice. It will be daunting, but I am determined to pull it off this time.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'*
_Birgit Remmert (soloist), Lisa Milne (soloist)
Budapest Festival Orchestra, The Hungarian Radio Choir
Iván Fischer









_


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: Piano Quartet No. 2, Piano Trio No. 1, Legend, Jig, Hush Song (Gould Piano Trio, David Adams, Naxos)*

Both the first Piano Trio (1889) and the late second Piano Quartet are strong large-scale works, with influences by Brahms. In between we have the shorter Legend and two beautiful excerpts from the Six Irish Fantasies. This is a great CD to show off the chamber music side of a composer who is probably mainly associated with orchestral works.


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Piano Quintets

Bengt-Ake Lundin (piano)

Uppsala Chamber Soloists


Berwald: Piano Quintet No. 1 in C minor
Berwald: Piano Quintet No. 2 in A major, Op. 6
Berwald: Two movements from a Piano Quintet in A major


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 55*
_Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 3-4 March 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert

piano sonata in A flat major D557
2 scherzos D593 6 Moments musicaux D780
piano sonata in C minor D958*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 103 in E flat major 'Drum Roll'/Haydn: Symphony No. 104 in D major 'London'/


----------



## OCEANE

An early recording of Garanca good for easy listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Disc 4


----------



## Vasks

*Cherubini - Overture to "Elisa" (Frontalini/Nuova Era)
Czerny - Grande Sonata Brilliante in C minor, Op. 10 (Tal & Groethuysen/Sony)
Beethoven - String Quartet #16 (Talich/Calliope)*


----------



## Philidor

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 167588
> 
> Starting today, I am going to listen through the whole thing in piecemeal over the next several days. Since acquiring the set a dozen years ago I think I listened through only twice. It will be daunting, but I am determined to pull it off this time.


When I went through the work for the first time, I thought that I was alright to listen to it by sections. It was worth listening, after all ... and Busoni's Fantasia is a good listening exercise beforehand ...  

I wish you all the best with the OC!


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Claudio Abbado: Wiener Philharmoniker (1987)

Abbado recorded the Ninth three times that I'm aware of: this 1987 recording, a 1999 recording with the Berlin Philharmonic, and a 2010 videotaped performance with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra. (Actually, checking the Mahler discography, I see that he also participated in the 1995 Mahler Festival in Amsterdam, and a recording of his Ninth from that event exists, as well as a 2004 video of him conducting the Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra). I'm only familiar with the Berlin recording, and I've never heard this earlier Vienna recording. Abbado had a way with this symphony, that's for sure. These earlier Abbado recordings in general are a treasure trove, and worth comparing with some of his later re-recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mendelssohn

full of youthful spirit 

















*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## haziz

*Anna Clyne: DANCE*
_Inbal Segev
London PO
Marin Alsop_


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor

Federico Colli (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works and songs
part four for the rest of this afternoon.

9 songs from 1822-23, inc.

_Schwestergruß_ [_Sister's Greeting_] for voice and piano
D762 [Text: Franz von Bruchmann] (1822):
_Greisengesang_ [_Song of Old Age_] for voice and piano -
second version D778 [Text: Friedrich Rückert] (1823):
_Pilgerweise_ [_Pilgrim's Song_] for voice and piano
D789 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1823):









_Gondelfahrer_ [_The Gondolier_] - song for two tenors, two basses and guitar
(orig. for two tenors, two basses and piano) D806 [Text: Johann Mayrhofer] (1824):









Sonata [_Grand Duo_] in C for piano duet D812 (1824):
_Vier Ländler_ for piano duet D814 (1824):









_Six Grandes Marches et Trios_ for piano duet D819 (1824):







​


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23*
_Lang Lang (piano)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim_
Recorded: 2003-02-25
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Chicago


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
String Quartets Nos. 2 & 4
Elegy for Strings, Op. 105
Utrecht String Quartet*


----------



## Philidor

Here again some piano stuff.

*Frédéric Chopin

Piano Sonata No. 2 B-flat minor op. 35

Prélude in G-sharp minor op. 28 No. 12

Ballade No. 1 G minor op. 23
Ballade No. 2 F major op. 38
Ballade No. 3 A-flat major op. 47
Ballade No. 4 F minor op. 52

Nocturne No. 2 E-flar major op. 9 No. 2

Waltz No. 7 C-sharp minor op. 64 No. 2

César Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue in B minor *

Alfred Cortot, piano
Recordings 1928/29


----------



## Bachtoven 1

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 167588
> 
> Starting today, I am going to listen through the whole thing in piecemeal over the next several days. Since acquiring the set a dozen years ago I think I listened through only twice. It will be daunting, but I am determined to pull it off this time.


Have you heard this work--it's 8.5 hours long! In some respects it's easier to follow since it has a more distinctive main theme, but talk about daunting!


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Rogerx

_Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'


Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
_


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Concerto No.3 & Concerto No.4*


----------



## Philidor

Now again Walton #1.

*William Walton: Symphony No. 1 B-flat minor*

London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn










... the legendary recording from the mid-1960s.


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: * Symphony No. 5 in D major
London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50 (FS97)*
_New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert_
Recorded: 1-3 October 2014 (live recording)
Recording Venue: Avery Fisher Hall, Lincoln Center, New York City, USA


----------



## Bruce

A mixed bag for me this morning, starting with an arrangement of one of *Grieg*'s short studies called Resignation, Op. 73 - Bjarte Engeset/Malmö Opera Orchestra

Followed by another short work for orchestra, the Bacchanale of *Charles Tomlinson Griffes*, played by Joann Falletta and the Buffalo Symphony Orchestra

A few short vocal works by *Händel*: 

For unto us a child is born, sung exquisitely and precisely by the Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra and Chamber Choir conducted by Ivars Taurins
Lascia Ch'io Pianga from Rinaldo, beautifully rendered with gorgeous voice by Magdalena Kozená accompanied by the Venice Baroque Orchestra & Andrea Marcon

*Haydn* - Symphony No. 94 in G major - Barry Wordsworth/Capella Istropolitana

*Karel Komzák II *- Blond (Poste Restante), Polka Française, Op. 284 - John Georgiadis/Czech Chamber PO Pardubice

Finishing up with *Andrew Imbrie* - Violin Concerto - Carroll Glenn (violin); Zoltán Rosznyai/Columbia SO


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart: *Symphonies No. 33 in B-flat major, K. 319 and No. 34 in C major, K. 338
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner

I adore these charming and under-performed* symphonies!

*for Mozart...


----------



## Philidor

Next mass.

*Franz Schubert: Mass in A-flat major D 768*

Deborah York, soprano
Sally Bruce-Payne, mezzo-soprano
Neill Archer, tenor
Michael George, bass
The Monteverdi Choir
Orchestre Révolutionnaire Et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Kiki

Maurice Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin 
Jean-Philippe Collard / 1977 (EMI)

Ice-cold beauty!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2004

music by Dohmen (Lautung); Saunders (miniata), van der Aa (Second Self) & Billone (Mani. De Leonardis)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works and songs
part five scattered thorughout the rest of today.

_Divertissement à la hongroise_ in G-minor
for piano duet D818 (1824):
_Divertissement sur des motifs originaux français _in E-minor
for piano duet D823 (prob. 1825):









9 songs from 1824-25, inc.

_Gebet (Du Urquell aller Güte)_ [_Prayer (You, Source of All Goodness)_]
for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and piano D815
[Text: Friedrich de la Motte, Baron Fouqué] (1824):
_Coronach (Todtengesang der Frauen und Mädchen)_
[_Coronach (Threnody of Women and Maidens)_]
for three-part female choir and piano D836
[Text: Sir Walter Scott, transl. by Adam Storck] (1825):
_Totengräbers Heimwehe_ [_Gravedigger's Homesickness_] for voice and piano D842
[Text: Jacob Nikolaus Craigher de Jachelutta] (1825):









Piano Sonata [no.16 ***] in A-minor D845 (1825):








(*** numbering according to the _Wiener Urtext Edition_)

_Grande Marche Funèbre_ in C-minor for piano duet D859 (1825):


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.2 (Staatskapelle Dresden, Dresden Choirs, Bernard Haitink, Charlotte Margiono, Jard van Nes, Hänssler, 2 CD's)*

A recent addition to my collection. This is a live rendition registered February 13th 1995 in Dresden, from a concert to commemorate the destruction of the city on that day in 1945. Haitink takes his time, but he does keep the tension throughout, and the orchestra shines. The singing is beautiful as well, both the soloists and the choirs. First class recording too. The icing on the cake is the informative booklet. One of the best Mahler 2's I've heard. An absolute bargain (8 euro not just for this double CD, but also packaged with two other Hänssler double CD's with predominantly Mahler works).


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bachtoven 1 said:


> Have you heard this work--it's 8.5 hours long! In some respects it's easier to follow since it has a more distinctive main theme, but talk about daunting!
> 
> View attachment 167594


I have the set in my collection and I have listened to it twice so far. So-so! And sonic-wise there is no comparison between BIS and Alaurus. Altarus sound is mysterious, deep, resonates in your soul. BIS in comparison is clangy. Also Ogdon is much more immense pianist, not talking about fingers..


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Braga Santos
Symphony No. 3
Portuguese Symphony Orchestra
Alvaro Cassuto*










Love it! It's been ages since I've listened to anything from Braga Santos. I own all of the Marco Polo recordings plus some others, but think these earlier Marco Polo releases continue to make the best case for the composer.


----------



## deangelisj35

haziz said:


> *Anna Clyne: DANCE*
> _Inbal Segev
> London PO
> Marin Alsop_


I saw Inbal performing with the Lincoln Center Chamber Ensemble on PBS recently, and PBS also aired "The Conductor" (about Marin Alsop) on Great Performances. Both were excellent!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Philidor said:


> When I went through the work for the first time, I thought that I was alright to listen to it by sections. It was worth listening, after all ... and Busoni's Fantasia is a good listening exercise beforehand ...
> 
> I wish you all the best with the OC!


To me, it is the only way to listen through it: piecemeal. No way I am going to sit through the whole in one sitting. I find it much more daunting than listening to the Ring cycle. And I ain't gonna make the task (?) even more difficult by listening to the Busoni beforehand.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

sAmUiLc said:


> I have the set in my collection and I have listened to it twice so far. So-so! And sonic-wise there is no comparison between BIS and Alaurus. Altarus sound is mysterious, deep, resonates in your soul. BIS in comparison is clangy. Also Ogdon is much more immense pianist, not talking about fingers..


Powell's recording is on Piano Classics, not BIS.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bachtoven 1 said:


> Powell's recording is on Piano Classics, not BIS.


Yeah, you are right. My bad.. My sentiments remain the same as expressed, though.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Harrison Birtwistle - the tree of strings - Arditti Quartet








(The Weekly String Quartet thread)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Ben Johnston - String Quartets 2, 3 , 4 and 9 - The Kepler Quartet


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Camille Saint-Saëns: 
*

*
Septet in E flat major Op.65 for Piano, Trumpet, 2 Violins, Viola, Cello and Double Bass
Tarentelle in A minor Op.6 for Flute, Clarinet and Piano
*
*The Nash Ensemble *









A recent purchase I’ve been waiting to listen to. This is the first time I’ve listened to the Septet and so far I am really enjoying it.

The instrumentation is interesting, the presence of the Trumpet and Double Bass caught my attention. As I have come to expect in Saint-Saëns music, the Piano doesn’t disappoint

I’d love to listen to more from this recording but it’s getting late and I have an early start tomorrow.


----------



## 13hm13

Howells - Cello Concerto; An English Mass - Guy Johnston, The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Britten Sinfonia, Stephen Cleobury, Christopher Seaman


----------



## Bachtoven 1

No.1-12.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104*
_Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Paavo Berglund









_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

Gustav Holst: The Planets 
New Queen's Hall Orchestra / Roy Goodman / 1996 (Carlton)

Absolutely free of sentimentality, and it definitely does not drag, nor moan. Brilliant!


----------



## pmsummer

MISSA MEDIA VITA IN MORTE SUMUS
*Nicolas Gombert*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## 13hm13

Telemann - Suite in E minor; 3 Double Concertos - Németh


----------



## Bkeske

*Serge Baudo conducts Honegger* - Pacific 231 / Pastorale D’Été / Chant De La Joie / Symphony No. 5. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1976, Czechoslovakian release


----------



## 13hm13

Carl Czerny, Rosemary Tuck, English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge – Piano Concerto In D Minor


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ludwig van Beethoven

Symphony No. 1 in C major, op. 21
Symphony No. 6 in F major "Pastoral", op. 68

Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm*

Gonna take my time going through this Beethoven cycle. This Pastoral is beautiful.


----------



## Bkeske

*von Karajan conducts Shostakovich* - Symphony No. 10. Berlin Philharmonic. Deutsche Grammophon 1967 Italian release


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Dark and powerful.. sinister even.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Trios 
CD.4 
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Guarnieri
Symphony No. 1
São Paulo SO
Neschling*










Going to make way through the Guarnieri symphonies and piano concerti over the next week or so. Such a distinctive musical voice. He's certainly not the lesser composer compared to his more famous compatriot Villa-Lobos. There's a lot to admire in Guarnieri's music. I need to get some more of his recordings in particular chamber works, but I know these recordings are difficult to find.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5/Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Op. 20

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## sAmUiLc

D'albert: Cello Concerto
On CD-R..Years ago I burned it off the LP. All my LPs were given away, so this LP is no longer in my possession.
Ms. Thauer was a contemporary of du Pré, a few months younger. She was Germany's answer to the British cellist. However, she fell in love with a married doctor and eventually committed suicide at the tender age 28 (The doc also did so within a few days). By the way, this is an awesome recording!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Casella
Concerto for Piano, Timpani, Percussion and Strings, Op. 69
Orchestra Regionale della Toscana
Daniele Rustioni*










A scorching performance of a powerful work. This would do well on a program dedicated to Bartók and perhaps Honegger. Man...could you imagine a program with Bartók, Honegger and Casella on it? I'd be camping out in the parking garage waiting on the tickets to go on sale.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Grand Tchaikovsky!
When I bought this CD, I also bought 2 others, Nos. 5 & 6 in the same series. The other two were sold, and this one is kept.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet C-flat major op. 74 No. 1*

Tátrai Quartet










Great finale. Haydn was incredibly good.

I've been neglecting opp. 71/74 for some time. Huge mistake.


----------



## Kiki

Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 
New York Philharmonic Orchestra / Dimitri Mitropoulos / 1955 Live (Urania)

As fast and as persuasive as Ančerl's, but subtlety and mystery are thrown out of the window... but I like it!


----------



## sAmUiLc

I don't think she was that good a guitarist. Got her look and had a marketing machine behind her. This CD is not too bad, though. Good for easy listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald x 2

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Tor Mann, Sten Broman


Berwald: Estrella de Soria: Overture
Berwald: Overture to Estrella de Soria
Berwald: Symphony No. 1 in G minor 'Sinfonie sérieuse'
Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C major 'Sinfonie singulière'


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No. 23 and No. 26, Variations Op.8 (Concertino String Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The eleventh of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing, one every morning to start the day. This is one of the later issues in the series, which means they're played by the Concertino String Quartet. The quartets are as good as one would expect. There is a nice bonus as well, the variations. Another likeable CD in this series.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I remember Dame Ashcroft from the movie 'A Passage to India.' She plays a pivotal role, Mrs. Moore.


----------



## SanAntone

Villa-Lobos | Complete Guitar Works


----------



## Art Rock

*Hendrik Andriessen: Symphonic Works Vol. 1 (Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, David Porcelijn, CPO)*

Hendrik Andriessen (1892-1981) was a Dutch composer and organist. He was the brother of pianist and composer Willem Andriessen and the father of the composers Jurriaan Andriessen and Louis Andriessen and of the flautist Heleen Andriessen (from Wiki). Personally, I prefer his works over that of his most famous son Louis, and when four of his CD's with orchestral works on CPO were for sale (under 3 euro each) I snapped them up. The first CD starts with the first symphony (1930), a rather short work, stylewise not too far from Roussel to give an idea. The Ballet Suite from 1947 is a delight, and once more reflects the inspiration he got from the French composers of his time. The Symphonic Etude (1952) is a good piece with contrasting moods within a ten minute time frame. The CD ends with one of his (relatively) better known works, the Kuhnau Variations.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works and songs
part six for this morning.

Piano Sonata [no.17 ***] in D D850 (1825):








(*** numbering according to the _Wiener Urtext Edition_)

20 songs from 1825-26, inc:

_Abschied von der Erde_ [_Farewell to the Earth_] for reciter and piano
D829 [Text: Adolf Pratobevera von Wiesborn] (1826):
_Des Sängers Habe_ [_The Minstrel's Possessions_] for voice and piano
D832 [Text: Franz Xaver von Schlechta] (1825):
_Gesänge aus "Wilhelm Meister"_ - cycle of four songs for voice(s) and piano
D877 [Texts: J.W. von Goethe] (1826):
_Nachthelle_ [_Night Brightness_] for tenor, male choir and piano
D892 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):









_Deux Marches Caractéristiques_ in C for piano duet D886,
re-designated as D968B (poss. 1825 or 1826):
_Grande Marche Héroique_ in A-minor for piano duet D885 (1826):







​


----------



## sAmUiLc

There is no shortage of great recordings of Ein Heldenleben. Still this one is my #1. Prefer this old transfer to the more recent remastered one.


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Vers La Flamme

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

















*


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, Op. 48*
_Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983 / February 1984
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamburg, Germany


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76

Chiaroscuro Quartet


Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 5 in D major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 6 in E flat major


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Hendrik Andriessen

CD 1

I saw this composer earlier today coming by and I thought, good idea to listen to some organ music.








*


----------



## Rogerx

Ginastera: Harp Concerto and Piano Concerto

Nancy Allen (harp) & Oscar Tarrago (piano)

Filarmónica de la Ciudad de México, Enrique Bátiz


----------



## sbmonty

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D Minor, BWV 1052
Café Zimmermann


----------



## Vasks

*Goldmark - Sakuntala Overture (Korodi/Hungaraton)
Brahms - String Sextet #1 (Kocian Qrt +/Denon)*


----------



## OCEANE

This is the second time I post this album for the two Nocturnes. I always find the performance of selected nocturnes impressing me more than those complete cycles. For the two nocturnes, Pogorelich plays rather slow and sounds like he is expressing himself or talking to someone.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies No. 17 -18-19-20

English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate

Recording Venue: Abbey Road, London


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works and songs
part seven scattered throughout this afternoon.

Four songs from 1826 for voice and piano:

_Wiegenlied_ [_Lullaby_] D867 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):
_Der Wanderer an den Mond_ [_The Wanderer's Address to the Moon_]
D870 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):
_Am Fenster_ [_At the Window_] D878 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):
_Sehnsucht_ [_Longing_] D879 [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1826):









Piano Sonata [no.8 ***] in E-flat D568 - completed and
revised version of Piano Sonata [no.7 ***] in D-flat
D567 (orig. 1817 inc. - 2nd version by 1826):
Piano Sonata [no.18 ***] in G D894 (1826):








(*** numbering according to the _Wiener Urtext Edition_)

17 songs from 1827, inc.

_Wolke und Quelle_ [_Cloud and Stream_] for voice and piano
D896B - sketch only [Text: Karl Gottfried Ritter von Leitner]
(poss. 1827 - arr. by Fr. Reinhard Van Hoorickx):
_Romanze des Richard Löwenherz_ [_Richard the Lionheart's Song_]
for voice and piano D907 [Text: Sir Walter Scott, transl. by
Karl Ludwig Methusalem Müller (1827):
_Schiffers Scheidelied_ [_The Sailor's Farewell Song_] for voice and piano
D910 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1827):
_Der Hochzeitsbraten_ [_The Wedding Roast_] - comic trio for soprano, tenor,
bass and piano D930 [Text: Franz von Schober] (1827):
_Der Kreuzzug_ [_The Crusade_] for voice and piano
D932 [Text: Karl Gottfried von Leitner] (1827):







​


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

Missa in C KV317 "Coronation Mass"
Vesperae Solemnis de Confessione KV 339
Ave verum Corpus KV 618








*


----------



## Baxi

Great Schnittke here.


----------



## SanAntone

Debussy | Chamber Music


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Casella
Cello Concerto, Op. 58
Andrea Noferini, cello
Rome Symphony Orchestra
Francesco La Vecchia*


----------



## Bourdon

*Charles Koechlin

















*


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Violin Concerto* in D major, Op. 77
Itzhak Perlman, violin; Carlo Maria Giulini: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1976)

Yes this recording is slow but I still think it's beautiful. Very musical.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 1 'A Sea Symphony'

Joan Rodgers (soprano) & Christopher Maltman (baritone)

Bournemouth Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, Paul Daniel


----------



## Philidor

Next mass detection.

*Joseph Haydn: Mass in B-flat major ("Harmoniemesse", 1802)*

Joanne Lunn, soprano
Angharad Gruffydd Jones, soprano
Sarah Mingardo, alto
Topi Lehtipuu, tenor
Brindley Sherratt, bass
The Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Contemporaries

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Bach, C P E: Rondo in D minor, Wq. 61/4 (H290)
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata No. 42 in D minor
Cimarosa: Keyboard Sonata No. 55 in A minor
Galuppi: Piano Sonata in F minor: Andante spiritoso
Galuppi: Sonata in C minor, Illy 34
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 47 in B minor, Hob.XVI:32
Mozart: Adagio in B minor, K540
Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Mozart: Fantasia in D minor, K397
Mozart: Gigue in G Major, K574
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C minor, K457
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 16 in C major, K545 'Facile'
Mozart: Rondo in D major, K485
Mozart: Rondo in F major K494


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Bruce

Squeezing some time in for music today, including:

*Graupner* - Trio Sonata No. 6 in B-flat, GWV 217 - Members of the Finnish Baroque Orchestra
*Helps* - Quintet - Spectrum Concerts Berlin










I purchased and downloaded this music by mistake, can't figure out quite how. I had only known Helps as a pianist, and even then ran across him only very infrequently. But this happened to be quite a serendipitous purchase. His chamber music is really attractive. 

*Vagn Holmboe* - String Quartet No. 8, Op. 87 - Kontra Quartet
*Johannes Hieronymus Kapsberger* - Toccata Arpeggiata (for solo lute) - Matthew Wadsworth (lute)
*Vincent d'Indy* - Trio in B-flat, Op. 29 for clarinet, cello, and piano - Trio di Buson


----------



## Malx

*Birtwistle, The Tree of Strings - Arditti Quartet.*

I've given this weeks String Quartet selection more attention than usual - another 3 plays today. It's fair to say its got under my skin in a positive way.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Dramatic at times, yet Dvorak retains his lyrical style in the quieter moments.


----------



## SanAntone

*Weinberg* | _Trio for Flute, Viola, and Harp_


----------



## Merl

A lovely disc from the Dudoks.


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" (Philharmonie Festiva, Gerd Schaller, Hänssler)*

Another new addition to the collection, part of a package deal of Bruckner CD's on Hänssler (6 CD's for under 8 euro total). Although I love Bruckner, I never got to terms with all the different versions out there. This particular fourth (live recording) follows the edition "with Volksfest Finale" from 1878, which I don't think I have on any of my Bruckner IV CD's - which makes this performance (that I think is pretty good anyway) even more valuable.


----------



## Philidor

Glad to have found a slot to listen to the quartet of this week.

*Harrison Birtwistle: The Tree of Strings (2007)*

Arditti Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works and songs
part eight for the rest of today.

_(4) Impromptus_ for piano D899 (1827):
_Allegretto_ in C-minor for piano D915 (1827):
_(4) Impromptus_ for piano D935 (1827):









_March_ [_Kindermarsch_] in G for piano duet D928 (1827):









_Winterreise_ [_Winter Journey_] - cycle of 24 songs for voice and piano
D911 [Texts: Wilhelm Müller] (1827):


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Claudio Abbado: Berliner Philharmoniker (1990)

Beautifully played Brahms, in the post-Karajan era of Berlin. The first movement of this symphony is probably one of my all-time favorite symphonic movements. Abbado is fast-paced but still a bit heavy-sounding, an interesting combination. No exposition repeat in this recording, unfortunately. I can still hear Karajan's fingerprints in the strings, but the pacing is totally different. Karajan's last Brahms cycle was recent history when this was recorded; the First was recorded in 1987. There's also another Abbado recording of the Brahms First, with the Vienna Philharmonic in 1972. I can't explain why I love these four symphonies so much but I keep coming back to them, probably more often even than the Beethoven symphonies.

Edited to add:








Antonín Dvořák: *Symphony No. 9* in E minor, Op. 95, “From the New World”
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1959)









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 5* in C minor, Op. 67
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1977)

A pair of warhorses, to be sure, but really good warhorses at that!









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
John Barbirolli: Berliner Philharmoniker (1964)

Yet another Mahler Ninth, this one with Barbirolli. I wish Barbirolli had lived long enough to record the entire Mahler cycle. I was just about to reach for Leonard Bernstein's live recording with the Berlin Philharmoniker from October 4, 1979, but decided against it at the last minute. Maybe another day.


----------



## Bkeske

My fugly ex-library collection….

Just received a new CD transport, and a very nice improvement to my CD playback, so checking it out further.

*Fitzwilliam String Quartet : Shostakovich* - The String Quartets. DECCA 6 CD collection reissue. Originally released in 1980 on vinyl. CD #1&2 - Quartets No. 1-4


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Manxfeeder

Art Rock said:


> Another new addition to the collection, part of a package deal of Bruckner CD's on Hänssler (6 CD's for under 8 euro total).


Is this deal available for the general public?


----------



## Art Rock

Manxfeeder said:


> Is this deal available for the general public?





https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/anton-bruckner-symphonien-nr-4-7-9/hnum/10774840



It is not a box, but separate single and double CD's.

The Mahler pendant is now down to 6 euro (so far listened to the second symphony only, but that one is excellent):



https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/gustav-mahler-symphonien-nr-2-9/hnum/10785288


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ukranian music played by fabulous Ukrainian guitarist here.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler..








My favorite Haitink Mahler along with Chicago 3rd. I definitely prefer this to his 9th with Concertgebouw or any later live recording of his I heard.


----------



## SanAntone

*Shostakovich | Symphony No. 7, Op. 60 "Leningrad" " Vladimir Ashkenazy*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sibelius: Symphonies 3 & 6 + Pohjola's Daughter
Colin Davis conducts Concertgebouw Orchestra, live 2002
on CD-R I made off a Dutch radio podcast years ago


----------



## sAmUiLc

Of the 3 British Bs from the olden days, it seems Boult always places distant 3rd. I like them all, but I love Boult more than Barbirolli.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Wonderful playing and sound on this SACD.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The music on this 2 CD set is the father's original gamba scores transcribed to keyboard by the son, then recreated by the performer Ms. Rannou. Do I find Forqueray more stimulating than Marais?


----------



## SanAntone

Shostakovich | String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat Minor, Op. 138


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 2

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Glazunov* SQ series via MDG:










Another gorgeous installment to this superb series.


----------



## Rogerx

Hérold: La Fille mal gardée (highlights)

Orchestra of Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Lanchberry


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Ifukube
Ritmica Ostinata
Hitoshi Kobayashi, piano
Yomiuri Nippon Symphony Orchestra
Hiroshi Wakasugi*










I own a few performances of Ikfukube's _Ritmica Ostinata_, but I think this one with Kobayashi and Wakasugi is the best of them all. Some here may know Wakasugi from his Mahler cycle (the first all-Japanese Mahler cycle?) and recordings of the Strauss ballets on the Denon label. He was one of great conductors, IMHO.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Prokofiev - Violin Concertos
Stravinsky - Violin Concerto
Chung; Previn/LSO









Then for a change, some classic vinyl:

Holst - The Planets
Karajan/Vienna


Spoiler: Image















Stravinsky - Petrouchka
Monteux/Boston


Spoiler: Image















Chopin Piano Concerto 1
Liszt - Piano Concerto 1
Argerich; Abbado/London Symphony


Spoiler: Image















Beethoven Symphony 5
Solti/Vienna


Spoiler: Image


----------



## sAmUiLc

In Iberia, I much prefer this earlier EMI recording over her Decca versions.


----------



## Philidor

Monsalvat said:


> Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
> Claudio Abbado: Berliner Philharmoniker (1990)
> 
> Beautifully played Brahms, in the post-Karajan era of Berlin. The first movement of this symphony is probably one of my all-time favorite symphonic movements. Abbado is fast-paced but still a bit heavy-sounding, an interesting combination. No exposition repeat in this recording, unfortunately. I can still hear Karajan's fingerprints in the strings, but the pacing is totally different. Karajan's last Brahms cycle was recent history when this was recorded; the First was recorded in 1987. There's also another Abbado recording of the Brahms First, with the Vienna Philharmonic in 1972. I can't explain why I love these four symphonies so much but I keep coming back to them, probably more often even than the Beethoven symphonies.


I fully agree. Abbado's Berlin-Brahms-cycle is imho one of the best sets he produced there. The recordings started when Abbado was not yet the designed conductor of the Berlin Philharmonic.

However, there have been three lucky Brahms-sets from Berlin since then: Abbado's, Harnoncourt's (something else ...) and, unexpectedly, even Rattle delivered one of his imho best recordings from the post-CBSO-era with his Berlin-Brahms-set.

Of course, there has been much competition in this field, in particular with Järvi/Bremen, Nelsons/Boston, Mackerras/SCO, Chailly/Gewandhausorchester, not to forget Gardiner and Manze and such interesting ones as Iván Fischer and Jakob Hrusa, but Abbado's, Harnoncourt's and Rattle's sets could stand the test of time.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet F major op. 74 No. 2*

Tátrai Quartet










Endless joy.


----------



## Kiki

Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 
New York Philharmonic Orchestra / John Barbirolli / 1940 (Dutton)

Presumably before Barbirolli took up the torch of slow-everything-down-no-matter-what.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#7








When he was young, Abbado was one of my favorite living conductors. I saw him live a few times and each time he was tremendous. Then he took over Berlin Phil and things went south, I mean DEEP south. Starting that point till his death he was descending progressively as if there was no bottom and I couldn't detest him more. I blame him also for the fall of the mighty BPO to the 3rd class orchestra, from which they are still struggling to recover fully. Anyway, this B7 is his last great recording till the very last. Miraculously his swan song, Bruckner 9th is seraphic. That is 26 years void, for Pete's sake! During that time I encountered only two performances worth mentioning, not great: Brendel Beethoven 3rd with Lucerne in which Abbado is pretty good and Bruckner 5 with Lucerne which is rather nice.


----------



## Merl

This is one of those nice occasions when everything comes together just right - performance, recording, acoustic, intonation, articulation and even the cover!


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Ukranian music played by fabulous Ukrainian guitarist here.


Yes, he's fantastic. This fellow is equally amazing:


----------



## sAmUiLc

If I remember correctly this is Stoki's last recording. I first heard it on the radio driving home. When I got in my car and started listening to KUSC it was in the middle of the 1st movement. The wild tempo fluctuation told me it was Mengelberg but the sound was in stereo, too good to be him. In the end, I arrived home before the symphony was finished so I stayed in the car till the end and heard the announcement by Jim Svejda. Anyway, it is the craziest T4 I know. In excellent sound.


----------



## 13hm13

Esa-Pekka Salonen - Salonen
Salonen: Piano Concerto


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No. 24 and No. 25 (Concertino String Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The twelfth of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing, one every morning to start the day. Yes, they are not at the level of late Beethoven or Schubert, but every single one of them is melodious, well-crafted (at least to my ear) and a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Orchestral Works

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan



Liszt: Fantasy on Hungarian Folk-tunes, S123
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 2 in C sharp minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 5 in E minor 'Héroïde-élégiaque'
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 4 in D minor
Liszt: Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S97
Liszt: Mazeppa, symphonic poem No. 6, S100
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Liszt: Tasso, Lamento e trionfo, symphonic poem No. 2, S96


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is my favorite Rocky Cello Sonata recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc

For anyone who is interested in this duet.. from my SoundCloud free account I used to play with and just remembered, which I haven't touched for years. If not interested, don't bother and don't worry.  Either way I gain nothing, lose nothing.


__
https://soundcloud.com/trmntr%2Fmaria-m-ller-and-franz-v-lker


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works and songs
part nine for late morning and early afternoon.

_Kantate für Irene Kiesewetter_ for mixed choir and
piano duet D936 [Text: anon. Italian] (1827):
_Der 92 Psalm_ for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone,
bass and mixed choir D953 (1828):
_Glaube, Hoffnung und Liebe_ [_Belief, Hope and Love_] for mixed choir
and piano D954 [Text: Johann Anton Friedrich Reil] (1828):









_Drei Klavierstücke_ D946 (1828):









_Fantasie_ in F-minor for piano duet D940 (1828):
_Allegro_ [_Lebensstürme_] in A-minor for 
piano duet D947 (1828):









Piano Sonata no.19 in C-minor D958 (1828):


----------



## sAmUiLc

Respighi & Debussy








By the way, a boring cover picture.. two dudes standing furtively?


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Monsalvat

Philidor said:


> I fully agree. Abbado's Berlin-Brahms-cycle is imho one of the best sets he produced there. The recordings started when Abbado was not yet the designed conductor of the Berlin Philharmonic.
> 
> However, there have been three lucky Brahms-sets from Berlin since then: Abbado's, Harnoncourt's (something else ...) and, unexpectedly, even Rattle delivered one of his imho best recordings from the post-CBSO-era with his Berlin-Brahms-set.
> 
> Of course, there has been much competition in this field, in particular with Järvi/Bremen, Nelsons/Boston, Mackerras/SCO, Chailly/Gewandhausorchester, not to forget Gardiner and Manze and such interesting ones as Iván Fischer and Jakob Hrusa, but Abbado's, Harnoncourt's and Rattle's sets could stand the test of time.


Thanks! I haven't heard Harnoncourt's cycle but I've been interested in it. Glad to hear this endorsement of it.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet & String Quartets

Garfield Jackson (viola)

Maggini Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Haendel

CD2

Concertos pour Orgue Op.7 No.6
Op.4 No.4
Op.4 No.6
Op.4 No.3
Op.4. No.2
Op.4 No.1








*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 & Overtures

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:

*Glazunov: Symphonies Nos. 6 - 8*
_Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 1983 / 1984
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamberg, Germany


----------



## Bourdon

*Locatelli








*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various piano works and songs part ten
of ten scattered throughout the rest of the afternoon.

_Grand Rondeau_ in A for piano duet D951 (1828):









Piano Sonata no.20 in A D959 (1828):
Piano Sonata no.21 in B-flat D960 (1828):









15 songs from 1828 for voice and piano:

_Herbst_ [_Autumn_] D945 [Text: Ludwig Rellstab] (1828):
_Schwanengesang_ [_Swansong_] - collection of thirteen songs
D957 [Texts: Ludwig Rellstab/Heinrich Heine] (1828):
_Die Taubenpost_ [_The Pigeon Post_] D965A [Text: Johann Gabriel Seidl] (1828):







​


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*The Sound of Sibelius*










*Tracks:

Karelia Suite
The Wood Nymph
Lemminkaninen Suite
Spring Song
Kuolema (Incidental Music)
Finlandia*

A fine, uncomplicated listen, good for the soul.


----------



## OCEANE

Outstanding live recording and performance.

Highly recommended


----------



## Vasks

*Gliere - Overture to "Shakh-Senem" (Sinaisky/Chandos)
Shchedrin - Cello Sonata (Grigorian/Ars Musici)
Vainberg - Chamber Symphony #3 (Rachlevsky/Claves)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*20th Century Music for Unaccompanied Clarinet

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Berliner Philharmoniker (1996/1997)

I took Philidor's suggestion; this was hard to find, since I don't own it and the streaming service I usually resort to in such cases didn't have it, either. But I had an alternative plan and was able to listen to the whole symphony earlier this morning. It's so different from Abbado. Less plush, a bit more incisive, and more drive. Harnoncourt gets an absolutely stunning sound of the Berlin Philharmonic at the very end of this symphony. I think of him as one of the original pioneers of historically-informed performance and a champion of all things Bach, but this Brahms is done on modern instruments. It's unique; Harnoncourt is certainly no conformist. I'll give the rest of this cycle a go. But first:









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1971)

Recorded thirteen years before Abbado's famous reading of this symphony with the same orchestra, but in absolutely splendid sound nonetheless, as can be expected of Decca. Solti takes the opening movement a bit relentlessly (it is, after all, a march). At just under 1:18, Solti is 23 minutes faster than Klemperer in this symphony. But I think this work can withstand a lot of different interpretations. It feels like it's been a while since I listened to Mahler's Seventh but in reality it has only been a few days.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Isang Yun* box set:

*Naui Dang, Naui Minjokiyo! (My Land, My People!)
Myung-Sil Kim - soprano, Young-Ok Kim - contralto, Sun-Chai Pak - tenor
State Symphony Orchestra of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea
Byung-Hwa Kim*


----------



## OCEANE

Vänskä has received widely good comments for his Sibelius which I dont know but I do appreciate his Mahler very much. (top class recording quality as well)

For unknown reason, Vanska has NOT recorded Mahler 3 which is my most favorite one. I tend to believe that he probably wants to 100% certain with this work before recording it.

As per his website and I hope a live recording followed:
*VÄNSKÄ CONDUCTS MAHLER’S THIRD*
Thu Nov 10 — Sat Nov 12, 2022
Orchestra Hall


----------



## Philidor

Next try for the quartet of this week.

*Harrison Birtwistle: The Tree of Strings (2007)*

Arditti Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Monsalvat said:


> I took Philidor's suggestion; this was hard to find, since I don't own it and the streaming service I usually resort to in such cases didn't have it, either. But I had an alternative plan and was able to listen to the whole symphony earlier this morning. It's so different from Abbado. Less plush, a bit more incisive, and more drive. Harnoncourt gets an absolutely stunning sound of the Berlin Philharmonic at the very end of this symphony. I think of him as one of the original pioneers of historically-informed performance and a champion of all things Bach, but this Brahms is done on modern instruments. It's unique; Harnoncourt is certainly no conformist. I'll give the rest of this cycle a go.


I am glad that you'll continue with Harnoncourt's Brahms ... my favorite are the Haydn Variations, which show much of Harnoncourt's way to unfold Brahms.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Babajanian: Piano Trios

Vadim Gluzman (violin), Johannes Moser (cello), Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)



Babadzhanian: Trio for violin, cello & piano in F-sharp minor
Schnittke: Tango (from Life with an Idiot)
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50 'In Memory of a Great Artist'


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Richard Strauss: Death and Transfiguration (Tod und Verklärung)
Staatskapelle Dresden, Giuseppe Sinopoli, Hänssler, 2 CD's)*

These are live recordings made in 1997 and 2001 respectively - the latter just a few months before Sinopoli's death of a heart attack while conducting. A fitting coupling, especially under the circumstances. Mahler's ninth must be one of the slowest at 94 minutes, but it works. This version of one of Strauss' better tone poems is very good as well. A very worthwhile double CD.


----------



## Philidor

Another mass ... it is mass loss which makes the sun shine.

*Carl Maria von Weber: Mass No. 2 G major op. 76 ("Jubel-Messe", 1818)*

Elisabeth Speiser, soprano
Helen Watts, contralto
Kurt Equiluz, tenor
Siegmund Nimsgern, bass
Stuttgarter Hymnus-Chorknaben
Instrumentalensemble Walter Keltsch
Gerhard Wilhelm










Theses masses from early 19th century seem to come along with a state-supportive/statesmanlike ("staatstragend") attitude. I think, Beethoven's Missa solemnis is at least partially different.


----------



## Merl

Not all Brahms quartets are equal. For me the 3rd is far and away his best quartet and the Prazaks play it with vitality and passion.


----------



## Philidor

Merl said:


> Not all Brahms quartets are equal.


In particular, Brahms' piano quartets are more equal than others.

Without kidding: For me, op. 67 is the preferred string quartet as well.


----------



## Kiki

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 
Emil Gilels / Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky 1971 Live (Leningrad Masters)

Brilliance from Gilels!


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Awful cover aside (it's especially incongruous with the contemporary music on the recording), this new release has some interesting works on it.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Temporality of the Impossible
Dejana Sekulic* - violin

music by *Clara Iannotta* (dead wasps in the jam-jar (i)); *Dario Buccino* (Finalmente il tempo è intero n° 16); *Rebecca Saunders* (Hauch); *Liza Lim* (The Su Song Star Map); *Evan Johnston* (Wolke über Bäumen); *Cathy Milliken* (Crie) & *Aaron Cassidy* (The Crutch Of Memory)


----------



## Art Rock

*Hendrik Andriessen: Symphonic Works Vol. 1 (Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, David Porcelijn, CPO)
*
The second of four CD's with symphonic works by Henk Andriessen, including the rather short but impressive second symphony (1937). Like with the first, I get associations with Roussel, but now in some places also with Milhaud. The ricercare (1949) reminds us that Andriessen was an organ player, Macherata (1962) is the longest work on the CD at 22 minutes, and also the most recent - the composer was 70 at the time. It is a sterling work, that should be better known than it is. The final track is Wilhelmus van Nassouwe (1950), a rhapsody inspired by the Dutch national anthem.

That's it for tonight. Sweet dreams.


----------



## marlow

Mistress Kop plays Beethoven. The best modern version of the violin concerto IMO. Brilliant!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*De Profundis
Xelo Giner* - Saxophone

music by *György Kurtag* (Signs, Games and Messages); *Karlheinz Stockhausen* (In Freundschaft & Saxophone - from "Jahreslauf"); *Hector Parra* (Chymisch); *Simon Steen-Andersen* (De Profundis); *Carlos David Perales* (Theatrique); *Miguel Angel Berbis* (Juana La Loca)


----------



## John Zito

Randomly decided to stream this:










Really loving it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I read quite a few times some people wanted remastering of the recordings and I think they got their wish. But I find the sound lovely as is. I don't believe that we need a new transfer just because something is old. The performance is delectable in both symphonies.


----------



## 13hm13

Barber: Knoxville-Summer of 1915, Op. 24 & Four Excursions, Op. 20 - Hanson: Piano Concerto in G Major, Op. 36

Eleanor Steber (soprano), Rudolf Firkusny (piano)

Howard Hanson, William Strickland


----------



## 13hm13

Dvořák / Firkušný, Czech Philharmonic, Neumann ‎– Piano Concerto


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bruce

This evening, I'm focusing on 4 orchestral works.

*Haydn* - Symphony No. 96 in D major - Leinsdorf/Boston SO

Sound is dated on this recording, but I love the way Leinsdorf brings out the elegance of Haydn's writing, and the drama without being overbearing. 

*Koussevitzky* - Double Bass Concerto - Gary Karr (bass violin); Alfredo Antonini/Oslo PO

Not a profound work, but melodic, and an excellent showpiece for the double bass. 

*Toivo Kuula* - Festive March, Op. 13 - Leif Segerstam/Turku PO
*Hindemith* - Piano Concerto - Leif Segerstam/Turku PO


----------



## sAmUiLc

The first symphony was composed when the composer was 14. Mini Alpine Symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos 13-15-17
Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Yoshimatsu
Piano Concerto, Op. 67, "Memo Flora"
Kyoko Tabe, piano
Manchester Camerata
Sachio Fujioka*










I needed something that a bit easier on my ears tonight as I've kind of been in a dour mood for most of the night. This Yoshimatsu piece has ended up being a great healer.


----------



## sAmUiLc

S. Langgaard








Siegfried was father of more famous Rued. He is all but forgotten now. A decent concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 14

Brahms -Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
Wiener Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## OCEANE

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 167670
> 
> I read quite a few times some people wanted remastering of the recordings and I think they got their wish. But I find the sound lovely as is. I don't believe that we need a new transfer just because something is old. The performance is delectable in both symphonies.


Totally agreed that remastering may not be better than the original and even get worse in term of overall sound quality.


----------



## OCEANE

This is the first album of Sinopoli in my collection and Haydn's Cello Concertos have been a particular favorite of mine.
I don't believe or like those so-called prodigies in musical interpretation (maybe they're very skillful) as IMHO profound music requires time and life experience to understand and then express reasonably. 

In this recording, Han-na Chang just plays straightforward and my focus is on Sinopoli effortless conducting that the orchestra create such harmonic and elegant string sound throughout and let the music flow in a natural pace.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Sinopoli was a great conductor of Bruckner.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No. 27 and No. 28 (New Budapest Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The thirteenth of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing, one every morning to start the day. This was actually the first CD issued in the series for some reason. Anyway, the level of the compositions and playing is as satisfactory as the others.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Cziffra was/is the greatest swashbuckler on piano.


----------



## Kiki

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: 
Piano Concerto No. 1 
Sviatoslav Richter / Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky / 1959 (Praga)

Sublime agility from Richter and aristocratic attack from Mravinsky!


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Madama Butterfly

Angela Gheorghiu (Butterfly), Jonas Kaufmann (Pinkerton), Enkelejda Shkosa (Suzuki), Fabio Capitanucci (Sharpless), Gregory Bonfatti (Goro) & Raymond Aceto (Bonzo)

Orchestra e Coro dell’Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## OCEANE

Music for relaxing moment


----------



## sAmUiLc

One of the handful greatest Manfred Symphony performances I've heard.


----------



## Philidor

Art Rock said:


> The thirteenth of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing, one every morning to start the day.


String quartets from 18th and early 19th century are generally a great idea to start the day imho.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet G minor op. 74 No. 3 ("Rider")*

Tátrai Quartet


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Symphony No.4
A Midsummer Night's Dream, Incidental Music: I. Overture
The Hebrides
Trumpet Overture*


----------



## OCEANE

Bertini's budget price boxset and it's hard to find now.

Mahler No. 7 Live recording


----------



## sAmUiLc

This great Italian pianist had an unfortunate career with a few major interruptions, ultimately his untimely death.


----------



## Baxi

_*NP:*_


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 38 in D major ("Prague")
(Staatskapelle Dresden, Bernard Haitink, Hänssler, 2 CD's) )*

Another recent super-bargain addition to my collection. For me the main attraction is the Bruckner, one of my favourite symphonies - and although I already had half a dozen versions, none of them were by Haitink who is one of my favourite conductors. It is presented here in the Haas version. The symphony lasts about 85 minutes in this live rendition, which meant spreading it over 2 CD's. The Mozart symphony is a substantial coupling, enjoyable even though it is not a favourite of mine.


----------



## Merl

A lovely recording of the first two quartets from a special cycle.


----------



## OCEANE

Art Rock said:


> *Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
> Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 38 in D major ("Prague")
> (Staatskapelle Dresden, Bernard Haitink)*
> 
> Another recent super-bargain addition to my collection. For me the main attraction is the Bruckner, one of my favourite symphonies - and although I already had half a dozen versions, none of them were by Haitink who is one of my favourite conductors. It is presented here in the Haas version. The symphony lasts about 85 minutes in this live rendition, which meant spreading it over 2 CD's. The Mozart symphony is a substantial coupling, enjoyable even though it is not a favourite of mine.



the coupling is interesting but I probably wouldn't listen to Bruckner 8 followed by Mozart.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenades Nos. 4 & 9

Jean Pougnet (violin)

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, New Symphony Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Art Rock

OCEANE said:


> the coupling is interesting but I probably wouldn't listen to Bruckner 8 followed by Mozart.


I took a 15 minutes break to do the dishes.


----------



## OCEANE

I like the Mahler No.6 and its whole composition. The interpretation and expression of Andante is my main concern. 
Karajan plays it 17:10 that is comparatively long (e.g Abbado / Berliner 13:57) but I note its tension, detailed expression, building of big moments and the balance of exactly right to my taste. 

Highly recommended to Mahler No. 6 listeners.


----------



## Philidor

Now some home ground music.

*Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 3 E-flat major op. 97 ("Rhenish")*

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
Paavo Järvi


----------



## Kiki

*Richard Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier Suite *
RCA Symphony Orchestra / Charles Gerhardt / 1964
*Maurice Ravel: Boléro *
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Charles Gerhardt / 1971
*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture after Shakespeare *
National Philharmonic Orchestra / Charles Gerhardt / 1968
(Chesky)

Unless I am very much mistaken, here is a conductor who never conducted a concert in his life. Charles Gerhardt is probably best known as a record producer and a soundtrack recording conductor; and I think he is also excellent in the classical repertoire of which he has left us a precious few number of recordings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Franz Schubert - various chamber and orchestral
works part one for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.1 in D D82 (1813):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat D125 (1814-15):
Symphony no.3 in D D200 (1815):









_Allegro_ in B-flat for an unrealised piano trio D28 (1812):
_Allegro_ in B-flat for an unrealised string trio D471 (1816):









Violin Sonata no.1 [_Sonatina_] in D D384 (1816):
Violin Sonata no.2 [_Sonatina_] in A-minor D385 (1816):







​


----------



## Rogerx

Ernst Mielck: Symphony in F minor

Liisa Pohjola (piano)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


Mielck: Concert Piece for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 9
*Mielck: Symphony in F Minor, Op. 4*

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## haziz




----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Pierre Boulez: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1995)

I can't seem to get enough of Mahler's Ninth recently! I've been performing a cursory study of the score, which is astounding in itself. I still have a few more recordings I haven't heard that I'd like to listen to in the near future, including the famous live Bernstein with the Berlin Philharmonic, the live and studio Karajan recordings, Rattle's Berlin recording, the 1938 Walter recording in Vienna, and some others. Boulez is himself here: expressive and emotional, but not sentimental for sentiment's sake. The brass is fantastic. I still have to listen to the Adagio, which is of course the deciding factor, since it's the last thing one hears... so my evaluation here is incomplete. Up next:









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1971)

Same ensemble, same composer, but a quarter of a century earlier and under very different direction. By the time of the Boulez recording, Solti was no longer music director, but he was still conducting the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. In 1971, however, Solti had only been co-director (sharing the task with Giulini) for two years. So I expect I'll be getting a very different Chicago Symphony Orchestra between these two recordings.


----------



## Vasks

_All Alberto_

*Ginastera - Cello Concerto #2 (Natola-Ginastera/Pierian)
Ginastera - String Quartet #1 (Lyric Qrt/ASV)
Ginastera - Iubilum (Tamayo/Capriccio)*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - 7th Symphony
Orchestre de la Francophonie Canadienne - Jean-Philippe Tremblay


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Symphony No. 1 & The Poem of Ecstasy

Russian National Orchestra & Chamber Choir of the Moscow Conservatory, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## sbmonty

Janáček: In The Mist
András Schiff


----------



## SearsPoncho

This week's listening:

Birtwistle - The Tree of Strings for String Quartet - Arditti Quartet

Mozart - Violin Sonata K481 - Szeryng/Haebler

Mozart - Symphony #41 - Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic

Dvorak - String Quintet #3 - Panocha Quartet + 1

Dvorak - String Sextet - Panocha Quartet + 2

Barber - Violin Concerto - Stern/Bernstein/New York Philharmonic

Mahler - Symphony #2 - Walter/New York Philharmonic Orchestra (Desert Island Disc)


----------



## Rogerx

Chanson d'Amour

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)



Debussy: Apparition - song (1884)
Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées (6)
Debussy: Nuit d'étoiles
Debussy: Romance: L'âme évaporée et souffrante
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
Fauré: Chanson d'amour, Op. 27 No. 1
Fauré: Les berceaux, Op. 23 No. 1
Fauré: Notre amour Op. 23 No. 2
Poulenc: Hotel
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Poulenc: Poemes (2) de Louis Aragon, FP 122
Poulenc: Voyage à Paris
Ravel: Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer
Ravel: Chanson de la mariée
Ravel: Chanson des cueilleuses de lentisques
Ravel: Chanson française
Ravel: Cinq mélodies populaires grecques
Ravel: Là-bas, vers l’eglise
Ravel: Manteau de fleurs
Ravel: Quel galant m’est comparable


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this *Bloch Pro Arte Quartet* recording in its entirety:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various chamber and orchestral works part two 
scattered throughout the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Violin Sonata no.3 [_Sonatina_] in G-minor D408 (1816):









Symphony no.4 [_Tragic_] in C-minor D417 (1816):
Symphony no.5 in B-flat D485 (1816):
_Overture_ [_'in the Italian Style'_] in D D590 (1817)
_Overture_ [_'in the Italian Style'_] in C D591 (1817):









Violin Sonata no.4 [_Duo Sonata_] in A D574 (1817):









String Trio in B-flat D581 (1817):







​


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach










*


----------



## Rogerx

Dutch Masters

Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Karina Canellakis

Willem Pijper: Sonate für 2 Klaviere
Louis Andriessen: Series für 2 Klaviere
Leo Smit: Divertimento für Klavier 4-händig
heo Loevendie: Together für 2 Klaviere
Jan Wisse: Cristalli für 2 Klaviere
Hans Henkemans: Quatre-mains für Klavier 4-händig
Joey Roukens: Konzert für 2 Klaviere & Orchester "In Unison"


Late delivery , very curious.


----------



## Merl

I really ought to do a round-up, on my blog, of the recordings of this great quintet some time. I started it many years ago (and still have some notes). This is one that would probably feature...


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez

















*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

Unbelievable, I chose Boulez without regard to other posts, and it seems some of us are thinking the same. Always amazes me when that happens.

*Boulez conducts Stravinsky* - Pétrouchka & Le Sacre Du Printemps. Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra box set, CD #8. Deutsche Grammophon 2017


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It's often said that Rutter's *Requiem* owes a lot to Fauré, and I suppose it does have a certain affinity, but it sounds quintessentially English to me, as does the rest of the music on this excellent disc frm the Choir of Clare College, Cambridge.


----------



## Philidor

I allowed myself the pleasure to listen to a classic recording.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Missa solemnis op. 123*

Elisabeth Söderström, Marga Höffgen, Waldemar Kmentt, Martti Talvela
Philhamonia Chorus
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer










I have a first idea, why there are 250+ recordings of op. 123 but only five of Cherubini's masses.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Rogerx said:


> Chanson d'Amour
> 
> Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)
> 
> 
> 
> Debussy: Apparition - song (1884)
> Debussy: Ariettes Oubliées (6)
> Debussy: Nuit d'étoiles
> Debussy: Romance: L'âme évaporée et souffrante
> Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
> Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
> Fauré: Chanson d'amour, Op. 27 No. 1
> Fauré: Les berceaux, Op. 23 No. 1
> Fauré: Notre amour Op. 23 No. 2
> Poulenc: Hotel
> Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
> Poulenc: Poemes (2) de Louis Aragon, FP 122
> Poulenc: Voyage à Paris
> Ravel: Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer
> Ravel: Chanson de la mariée
> Ravel: Chanson des cueilleuses de lentisques
> Ravel: Chanson française
> Ravel: Cinq mélodies populaires grecques
> Ravel: Là-bas, vers l’eglise
> Ravel: Manteau de fleurs
> Ravel: Quel galant m’est comparable


I didn't know Barbra Streisand recorded French chanson.


----------



## Bkeske

*George Szell - Decca & Philips Recordings 1951-1969*. DECCA 2005, Europe. 

CD#3 - Schubert Rosamunde, Concertgebouw 1957 & Sibelius Symphony No. 2, Concertgebouw 1964


----------



## Coach G

This week, lots of Leopold Stokowski:

1. *Bach/Stokowski*: _Preludio_ from _Partita #3 for Violin_; _Chaconne_ from _Partita #2 for Violin_; _Aria_ from _Orchestral Suite #3
Ein' Feste Burg_; _"Little" Fugue in G Minor_; _Arioso_ from _Cantata #156_; _Sleeper's Awake_; _Come Sweet Death_ (Leopold Stokowski/London Symphony Orchestra) recorded in London, 1974 RCA records
2. *Ives*: _Symphony #4_; _Robert Browning Overture_; _Selected Songs: The Majority: They Are There!; An Election; Lincoln, the Great Commoner_ (Leopold Stokowski /American Symphony Orchestra w/Schola Cantorum on _Symphony #4_ and w/Gregg Smith Singers and Ithica College Concert Choir on _Selected Songs_) recorded in New York City in 1965, 1966 and 1967 Columbia records
3. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #11 "1905"_ (Leopold Stokowski/Houston Symphony Orchestra) recorded probably in Houston 1958 Angel/EMI records
4. *Mussorgsky/Stokowski*: _Night on Bald Mountain_ (Leopold Stokowski/London Symphony Orchestra); _Boris Godunov: A Symphonic Synthesis_ (Leopold Stokowski/L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande); _Pictures at an Exhibition_ (Leopold Stokowski/New Philharmonia Orchestra) recorded probably in London and/or Switzerland around 1965 on Decca Ltd.
5. *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #5_ _"Emperor"_ (Leopold Stokowski/American Symphony Orchestra w/Glenn Gould, piano) recorded in New York City in 1965 Columbia records









































All of these recordings were made between the years 1958 and 1974 when Leopold Stokowski was between the ages of 76 and 92, and all of these recordings retain a freshness and innovation that sharply contrast the maestro's geriatric state and at no point do these recordings demonstrate a sense of lacking color, enthusiasm, or going through the motions. With the exception of the Bach set all of these recordings were first purchased by me in the early 1980s in LP or cassette form before being upgraded to CD.

We start with the "Sonic Spectacular" Bach transcriptions where Stokowski gives the Baroque a thoroughly Romantic, lush, and un-HIP treatment. I see as the album as belonging as much to Stokowski who demonstrates a keen ability to bring Bach into a modern world of sound without sacrificing Bach's reverent and devout musical vision.

We then move on to Charles Ives, and to my ears, the greatest symphony ever composed by an American. While there are many fine symphonies by the likes of Aaron Copland, Walter Piston, William Schuman, Roger Sessions, Roy Harris, Alan Hovhaness, Philip Glass, and many others; Ives' _Symphony #4_ really seems to break completely free of any European tradition and speak in a voice that is different and original. I read that Ives loved the sound of amateur musicians playing wrong notes, out of tune, and off key. Ives was said to have attended a high school football game where the marching bands of both teams were playing at the same time. These were the kinds of sounds that interested Ives more than the polished and beautiful sounds of, say, the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. And Ives really seems to capture his musical ideal in the _Symphony #4 _which seems to grow organically from Ives' quaint and rugged New England experience.

Next we move on to another early favorite of mine with Shostakovich's _Symphony #11 "1905" _and up until I heard Yevgeny Mravinsky's Leningrad recording of it a few years ago, Stokowski's recording of the _11th_ was the only one that I thought was worth having. Even so, while Stokoski may lack the sad, Russian soulfulness or Mravinsky, or Barshai; his rendition still has vibrance and enthusiasm. While we here in the USA or the "West" may read many things into Shostakovich, and what he _really_ meant to say; I just like the _11th_ for the moods and the colors. That slow and eerie first movement of impending doom is quite profound.

Stokowski then comes up with his own orchestral interpretations of works by Mussorgsky to out-do Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (who re-orchestrated Mussorgsky's original version of _Bald Mountain_ and _Boris Godunov_), and Maurice Ravel (who composed our most famous and most standard orchestration of _Pictures at an Exhibition_). Here I think Stokowski almost does the opposite of what he does with Bach and tries to peel away the gloss of Rimsky and Ravel, and restore Mussorgsky's raw, primitive, and urgent style back to the fore. While I still prefer the Rimsky and Ravel versions of these powerful pieces by Mussorgsky, I still find the Stokowski renditions to be an interesting alternative.

We end with a rare union that features Stokowski with the great (and eccentric) concert pianist, Glenn Gould. In the many Stokowski recordings I own, there seemed to be very few recordings where the maestro collaborates with any concert soloist to match his stature. Unless I'm mistaken there are few or no recordings of Stokowski with the likes of Heifetz, Stern, Menuhin, Francescatti, Horowitz, Serkin, Casals, etc. Perhaps Stokowski's presence and personality was so powerful and original that it might clash with a soloist of equal measure, and especially one such as Glenn Gould whose ides concerning tempo and dynamics were so unorthodox and unpredictable. Here, though, in thus recording of Beethoven's _Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor"_ Gould and Stokowski seem to blend together just fine, even with Gould's "singing" being taken into consideration.


----------



## Bruce

Coach G said:


> This week, lots of Leopold Stokowski:
> 
> 1. *Bach/Stokowski*: _Preludio_ from _Partita #3 for Violin_; _Chaconne_ from _Partita #2 for Violin_; _Aria_ from _Orchestral Suite #3
> Ein' Feste Burg_; _"Little" Fugue in G Minor_; _Arioso_ from _Cantata #156_; _Sleeper's Awake_; _Come Sweet Death_ (Leopold Stokowski/London Symphony Orchestra) recorded in London, 1974 RCA records
> 2. *Ives*: _Symphony #4_; _Robert Browning Overture_; _Selected Songs: The Majority: They Are There!; An Election; Lincoln, the Great Commoner_ (Leopold Stokowski /American Symphony Orchestra w/Schola Cantorum on _Symphony #4_ and w/Gregg Smith Singers and Ithica College Concert Choir on _Selected Songs_) recorded in New York City in 1965, 1966 and 1967 Columbia records
> 3. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #11 "1905"_ (Leopold Stokowski/Houston Symphony Orchestra) recorded probably in Houston 1958 Angel/EMI records
> 4. *Mussorgsky/Stokowski*: _Night on Bald Mountain_ (Leopold Stokowski/London Symphony Orchestra); _Boris Godunov: A Symphonic Synthesis_ (Leopold Stokowski/L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande); _Pictures at an Exhibition_ (Leopold Stokowski/New Philharmonia Orchestra) recorded probably in London and/or Switzerland around 1965 on Decca Ltd.
> 5. *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #5_ _"Emperor"_ (Leopold Stokowski/American Symphony Orchestra w/Glenn Gould, piano) recorded in New York City in 1965 Columbia records
> 
> 
> 
> We then move on to Charles Ives, and to my ears, the greatest symphony ever composed by an American. While there are many fine symphonies by the likes of Aaron Copland, Walter Piston, William Schuman, Roger Sessions, Roy Harris, Alan Hovhaness, Philip Glass, and many others; Ives' _Symphony #4_ really seems to break completely free of any European tradition and speak in a voice that is different and original. I read that Ives loved the sound of amateur musicians playing wrong notes, out of tune, and off key. Ives was said to have attended a high school football game where the marching bands of both teams were playing at the same time. These were the kinds of sounds that interested Ives more than the polished and beautiful sounds of, say, the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. And Ives really seems to capture his musical ideal in the _Symphony #4 _which seems to grow organically from Ives' quaint and rugged New England experience.


Completely agree with your assessment of Ives's Fourth!


----------



## Bruce

What more pleasant way to begin a weekend but with some music? 

*Robert Helps* - Piano Quartet - Spectrum Concerts Berlin

Much as I've enjoyed Helps's other chamber works, I find this one of his weaker ones. Two of the five movements are too piano-heavy, and though they might make a nice stand-alone rhapsody, don't hold my interest as much as the movements for the complete ensemble. 

*Janáček* - Violin Sonata - Virgil Boutellis-Taft (violin); Guillaume Vincent (piano)

I can't say I'm completely pleased by this work, either. It contains Janáček's typical spasmodic outbursts, this time from the violin. While interesting, I can't say I find it beautiful. 

*Jan Jarvlepp* - Sunset for French horn and Percussion - Robert Patterson (horn), uncredited percussionist, but a member of the Luna Nova Ensemble 

The percussion in this piece is bells. Or maybe a xylophone. Probably some kind of bells, based on their resonance. An interesting combination, but I'm not sure I'd want to hear it again. 

*Vagn Holmboe* - String Quartet No. 7, Op. 86 - Kontra Quartet

*Robert Helps* - Piano Trio No. 2 - ATOS Trio (This is better).

*Joomi Park* - 2 o'clock - Marta Szlubowska (violin); Craig Hultgren (cello); Adam Bowles (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

*Maazel - The Cleveland Years*. DECCA 19 CD box set, 2014

CD#5 : Glinka - Ruslan and Lyudmila, overture / Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade / Scriabin - The Poem of Ecstasy. The Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various chamber and orchestral works 
part three for the rest of today.

Symphony no.6 in C D589 (1817-18):
Symphony no.8 [_'Unvollendete'_] in B-minor D759 (1822):









Quintet [_Die Forelle (The Trout)_] in A for violin, viola,
violoncello, double bass and piano D667 (1819):









_Quartettsatz_ [String Quartet no.12] in C-minor
for an unrealised string quartet D703 (1820)









Incidental music for the play _Rosamunde, Fürstin von Zypern_
[_Rosamunde, Princess of Cyprus_] by Helmina von Chézy
for alto, mixed choir and orchestra D797 (1823):


----------



## Xenophiliu

Bass Drum!










*Gustav Holst*
_First Suite in E-flat for Military Band_, op. 28 no. 1
_Second Suite in F for Military Band_, op. 28 no. 2 

*JS Bach*
_Fantasia in G Major_, BWV 572: II. Gravement

*GF Handel*
_Music for the Royal Fireworks_, HWV 351

Cleveland Symphonic Winds
Frederick Fennell


----------



## agoukass

Revueltas: Orchestral Works (Senesemaya, Ocho por radio, La noche de los Mayas, etc.) 

Los Angeles Philharmonic / Esa-Pekka Salonen 

Wasn't really sure what to expect. I had heard Sensemaya many years ago in concert and wasn't impressed, but I enjoyed many of the works I heard here and I will definitely come back to this recording .


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: Piano Trio No. 2, Piano Quartet No.1 (Gould Piano Trio, David Adams, Naxos)*

I listened to the pendant of this CD (with the other piano trio and quartet) a few days ago - and like in that CD, these chamber music pieces have a distinctly Brahmsian feel.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Bkeske

Anthology of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra #5, 1980-1990

CD #7


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (Diana Damrau, Iván Paley, Stephan Matthias Lademann, Hänssler, 2 CD's)*

This super-budget double CD collects Mahler's 24 Wunderhorn Lieder in the version for soprano and/or baritone and piano. I'm much more used to the orchestral version, but this alternative is pretty good as well - and according to the informative booklet, Mahler himself considered the piano score of the Wunderhorn Lieder as a work that stood on its own. I like both singers, and Lademann is effective on the piano. Good recording to boot. A fascinating double CD.


----------



## marlow

Prokofiev Piano concerto 2


----------



## pmsummer

MY LADYE NEVELLS BOOKE
*William Byrd*
Elizabeth Parr - harpsichord
_
Naxos_


----------



## Bkeske

*Toscanini - The Essential Recordings*. RCA Red Seal, 20 CD box, 2017

CD#10 : Respighi - Feste Romane / Kodály - Háry János Suite / Barber - Adagio for Strings. NBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Merl

A fine cycle of which the 2nd and 3rd quartets are particularly impressive.


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire disc:


----------



## sAmUiLc

This 2 CD set is incredible. It contains the greatest Hammerklavier Sonata, the greatest Op. 111, the greatest B minor Sonata and the astounding, the greatest Benediction. Levy's gigantic pianism is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Bruce

Lined up for this evening:

*Harrison Kerr* - Violin Concerto - Wolfgang Stavonhagen (violin); William Strickland/Imperial Philharmonic SO of Tokyo
*Hindemith* - Kammermusik No. 2, Op. 36, No. 1 - Idil Biret (piano); Toshiyuki Shimada/Yale SO
*Bruno Maderna* - Oboe Concerto No. 2 (1967) - Lothar Faber (oboe); Bruno Maderna/Internationales Kammerensemble Darmstadt
*Toivo Kuula* - South Ostrobothnian Suite No. 1, Op. 9 - Leif Segerstam/Turku PO


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nyiregyhazi was even more astounding than Levy in some way, but his way was too unconventional. The tone he produces is of absolute beauty. He generated the most forceful sonority, yet I read he never broke the string on piano. One unique pianist, perhaps from a different galaxy or dimension.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Wasn't able to listen to much music this past week. Rectifying this with an intense work


----------



## pmsummer

UNE DOUCEUR VIOLENTE
_17th century Lute Music_
*Jacques de Gallot - Pierre Gallot - Charles Mouton*
Anthony Bailes - lute
_
Rameé_


----------



## Neo Romanza

More *Bloch*:


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Amadeus Original Soundtrack*


----------



## Bkeske

*Rudolf Kempe conducts Strauss* - Also Sprach Zarathustra / Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche / Tod Und Verklärung / Salome - Dance Of The Seven Veils. Staatskapelle Dresden. EMI 2001 UK release


----------



## sAmUiLc

The best Sibelius VC of all. It even blows away my previous favorite: 3 Ferras (w/ Karajan, Mehta, Szell).


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Diana Boyle is quite a low key musician and her plays are quite different from those famous ones .
She plays in rather slow tempo, gentle touch but very expressive


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ben-Haim
String Quartet No. 1, Op. 21
Carmel Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 167709
> 
> View attachment 167710
> 
> The best Sibelius VC of all. It even blows away my previous favorite: 3 Ferras (w/ Karajan, Mehta, Szell).


Not for me. My favorite is Hahn/Salonen on DG. Notice I didn't say _best_. I don't believe something to be the best, but rather my own preference.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Neo Romanza said:


> Not for me. My favorite is Hahn/Salonen on DG. Notice I didn't say _best_. I don't believe something to be the best, but rather my own preference.


Unlike some folks here, I have no desire to convince anyone against their choice, or way of thinking. Happy listening to you!


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## pmsummer

LA FOLIA
*Corelli - Marais - Maring y Coll - Ortiz - Anonymous*
Rolf Lislevand - guitar, theorbo, vihuela
Michael Behringer - clavecin, organ
Arianna Savall - harp
Bruno Cocset - bass viol
Pedro Estevan - percusion
Adela Gonzalez-Campa - castanets, grelots
*Jordi Savall* - viola da gamba, direction
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## OCEANE

Though David Hurwitz uses every possible word to criticize this performance, I quite accept it as an exceptional interpretation with my personal favour to Currentzi. To me, it is an intensely alive and inspiring performance. 

P.S. David Hurwitz highly recommended Honeck's version and I totally agree with him.


----------



## Neo Romanza

sAmUiLc said:


> Unlike some folks here, I have no desire to convince anyone against their choice, or way of thinking. Happy listening to you!


Well, just pointing out that there's so such thing as _best_. Personal preference doesn't equate to something being the best.

Thread duty -

NP:

*Sculthorpe
Memento mori
Adelaide Symphony Orchestra
David Porcelijn*

From this set -


----------



## OCEANE

Coach G said:


> This week, lots of Leopold Stokowski:
> 
> 1. *Bach/Stokowski*: _Preludio_ from _Partita #3 for Violin_; _Chaconne_ from _Partita #2 for Violin_; _Aria_ from _Orchestral Suite #3
> Ein' Feste Burg_; _"Little" Fugue in G Minor_; _Arioso_ from _Cantata #156_; _Sleeper's Awake_; _Come Sweet Death_ (Leopold Stokowski/London Symphony Orchestra) recorded in London, 1974 RCA records
> 2. *Ives*: _Symphony #4_; _Robert Browning Overture_; _Selected Songs: The Majority: They Are There!; An Election; Lincoln, the Great Commoner_ (Leopold Stokowski /American Symphony Orchestra w/Schola Cantorum on _Symphony #4_ and w/Gregg Smith Singers and Ithica College Concert Choir on _Selected Songs_) recorded in New York City in 1965, 1966 and 1967 Columbia records
> 3. *Shostakovich*: _Symphony #11 "1905"_ (Leopold Stokowski/Houston Symphony Orchestra) recorded probably in Houston 1958 Angel/EMI records
> 4. *Mussorgsky/Stokowski*: _Night on Bald Mountain_ (Leopold Stokowski/London Symphony Orchestra); _Boris Godunov: A Symphonic Synthesis_ (Leopold Stokowski/L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande); _Pictures at an Exhibition_ (Leopold Stokowski/New Philharmonia Orchestra) recorded probably in London and/or Switzerland around 1965 on Decca Ltd.
> 5. *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #5_ _"Emperor"_ (Leopold Stokowski/American Symphony Orchestra w/Glenn Gould, piano) recorded in New York City in 1965 Columbia records
> 
> View attachment 167695
> View attachment 167696
> 
> View attachment 167697
> View attachment 167698
> 
> 
> View attachment 167699
> 
> 
> All of these recordings were made between the years 1958 and 1974 when Leopold Stokowski was between the ages of 76 and 92, and all of these recordings retain a freshness and innovation that sharply contrast the maestro's geriatric state and at no point do these recordings demonstrate a sense of lacking color, enthusiasm, or going through the motions. With the exception of the Bach set all of these recordings were first purchased by me in the early 1980s in LP or cassette form before being upgraded to CD.
> 
> We start with the "Sonic Spectacular" Bach transcriptions where Stokowski gives the Baroque a thoroughly Romantic, lush, and un-HIP treatment. I see as the album as belonging as much to Stokowski who demonstrates a keen ability to bring Bach into a modern world of sound without sacrificing Bach's reverent and devout musical vision.
> 
> We then move on to Charles Ives, and to my ears, the greatest symphony ever composed by an American. While there are many fine symphonies by the likes of Aaron Copland, Walter Piston, William Schuman, Roger Sessions, Roy Harris, Alan Hovhaness, Philip Glass, and many others; Ives' _Symphony #4_ really seems to break completely free of any European tradition and speak in a voice that is different and original. I read that Ives loved the sound of amateur musicians playing wrong notes, out of tune, and off key. Ives was said to have attended a high school football game where the marching bands of both teams were playing at the same time. These were the kinds of sounds that interested Ives more than the polished and beautiful sounds of, say, the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. And Ives really seems to capture his musical ideal in the _Symphony #4 _which seems to grow organically from Ives' quaint and rugged New England experience.
> 
> Next we move on to another early favorite of mine with Shostakovich's _Symphony #11 "1905" _and up until I heard Yevgeny Mravinsky's Leningrad recording of it a few years ago, Stokowski's recording of the _11th_ was the only one that I thought was worth having. Even so, while Stokoski may lack the sad, Russian soulfulness or Mravinsky, or Barshai; his rendition still has vibrance and enthusiasm. While we here in the USA or the "West" may read many things into Shostakovich, and what he _really_ meant to say; I just like the _11th_ for the moods and the colors. That slow and eerie first movement of impending doom is quite profound.
> 
> Stokowski then comes up with his own orchestral interpretations of works by Mussorgsky to out-do Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (who re-orchestrated Mussorgsky's original version of _Bald Mountain_ and _Boris Godunov_), and Maurice Ravel (who composed our most famous and most standard orchestration of _Pictures at an Exhibition_). Here I think Stokowski almost does the opposite of what he does with Bach and tries to peel away the gloss of Rimsky and Ravel, and restore Mussorgsky's raw, primitive, and urgent style back to the fore. While I still prefer the Rimsky and Ravel versions of these powerful pieces by Mussorgsky, I still find the Stokowski renditions to be an interesting alternative.
> 
> We end with a rare union that features Stokowski with the great (and eccentric) concert pianist, Glenn Gould. In the many Stokowski recordings I own, there seemed to be very few recordings where the maestro collaborates with any concert soloist to match his stature. Unless I'm mistaken there are few or no recordings of Stokowski with the likes of Heifetz, Stern, Menuhin, Francescatti, Horowitz, Serkin, Casals, etc. Perhaps Stokowski's presence and personality was so powerful and original that it might clash with a soloist of equal measure, and especially one such as Glenn Gould whose ides concerning tempo and dynamics were so unorthodox and unpredictable. Here, though, in thus recording of Beethoven's _Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor"_ Gould and Stokowski seem to blend together just fine, even with Gould's "singing" being taken into consideration.


Excuse me COACH, you say 'we', was it a listening gathering of a group of listeners? If so, it's really wonderful.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Neo Romanza said:


> Well, just pointing out that there's so such thing as _best_. Personal preference doesn't equate to something being the best.
> 
> Thread duty -
> 
> NP:
> 
> *Sculthorpe
> Memento mori
> Adelaide Symphony Orchestra
> David Porcelijn*
> 
> From this set -


My response to you was worded exactly as I intended. Shall we move on?


----------



## OCEANE

Chibi Ubu said:


> *Amadeus Original Soundtrack*
> View attachment 167708



I lately re-watched this movie (high picture quality blu-ray) and it's still an interesting as always.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Smetana
Má vlast
CzPO
Ančerl*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Trios

CD.5

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Rogerx

SearsPoncho said:


> I didn't know Barbra Streisand recorded French chanson.


No, that is the Classical Album 😉


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## tortkis

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: Organ Concerto in E flat major, Wq35, H446








Roland Münch (organ), Klaus Kirbach (harpsichord), Kammerorchester 'Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach' Hartmut Haenchen


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-Haydn Variations and 2nd Symphony.

from Paavo Jarvi's Bremen cycle........

as I was really rather impressed with his Beethoven cycle I thought I would have a listen.


----------



## 13hm13

CPE Bach is in the air (Dave Hurwitz effect, perhaps?)

BACH, C.P.E.: Violin and Piano Music (Breuninger, P. Kuijken)










BACH, C.P.E.: Violin Sonatas, Wq. 76-78, H. 512-514 / BACH, J.S.: Violin Sonata, BWV 1020 (Beyer, E. Stern)


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Elgar, Respighi & Sibelius: Violin Sonatas

James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)

Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor
Elgar: Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82
Respighi: Violin Sonata in B minor
Sibelius: Ten Pieces (Pensées lyriques), Op. 40: No. 5 Berceuse


----------



## sAmUiLc

Listening to CD II.


----------



## Philidor

Today's sunday's name is Misericordias Domini. It is about the Good Shepherd. - Bach premiered this cantata in Leipzig on 23 April 1724.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Du Hirte Israel, höre" BWV 104*

Makoto Sakurada, Stephan MacLeod
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## agoukass

Rodrigo: Concierto Pastoral; Fantasia para un gentilhombre 

James Galway, flute
Philharmonia Orchestra / Eduardo Mata


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Next cantata for Misericordias. Leipzig, 15 April 1725.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ich bin ein guter Hirt" BWV 85*

Carolyn Sampson, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Momentum - 1785

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Truscott (violin), Joel Hunter (viola), Frank-Michael Guthmann (cello)


Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K475
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music in C minor, K477
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K467 'Elvira Madigan'
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K482
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No. 29 and No. 30 (New Budapest Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The fourteenth of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing, one every morning to start the day. I'm going to miss this when they're done. Maybe I will continue with other SQ's (Dvorak box, Schubert box, Beethoven, etc) even though I already catalogued them.


----------



## Philidor

Today's listening schedule is quite long. Being curious, whether it will work ...

... May is devoted to the Blessed Virgin Mary.

*Claudio Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610*

Taverner Consort, Choir & Players
Andrew Parrott


----------



## sAmUiLc

My favorite Organ Symphony recording.


----------



## haziz

Yesterday afternoon

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Suite, Op. 66a
Adam: Giselle (entire ballet)*
_
Josef Sivo (violin), Emanuel Brabec (cello) [Swan Lake suite]
Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1961, 1965
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## sAmUiLc

Berman owns Liszt 12 Transcendental Etudes on recording (there are three I know, each head and shoulders above the other pianists') and this one is the best, absolutely scorching. In fact, the entire 2 CD set is top notch.


----------



## Merl

A bit of Beethoven this morning and my favourite performance from the Belcea Beethoven cycle. String Quartet 14 (op.131). Corina plays the hell out of this one. Gorgeous.


----------



## Faramundo

Let's have Beauty conquer our senses.


----------



## Philidor

Merl said:


> A bit of Beethoven this morning and my favourite performance from the Belcea Beethoven cycle. Corina plays the hell out of this one. Gorgeous.


Which quartet did you listen to?


----------



## Rogerx

Alfven: Swedish Rhapsodies

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Petri Sakari


----------



## Philidor

I missed that Shosty wrote some symphony for the 1st May. - However, for today there are Nos. 5 to 10 on the schedule.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 D minor op. 47*

Wiener Philharmoniker
Mariss Jansons










I remember that I already heard more bite with this music.


----------



## Malx

After two days of not listening to any music - this morning diving head first into super string quartet performances.

*Beethoven, String Quartets Nos 10 & 11, (Op 74 'Harp' & Op 95 'Serioso') - Quatuor Ébène.

Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 10 & 11 - The Shostakovich Quartet.

Smetana, String Quartet No 1 - Takács Quartet.


















*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Saint- Saëns: Symphony no 3*
Peter Hurford, organ
Orchestre symphonique de Montréal - Charles Dutoit
*Widor: Toccata from Symphony no 5 and Allegro from Symphony no 6*
Peter Hurford, organ
*Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre, Phaéton and Marche héroique*
Philharmonia Orchestra - Charles Dutoit




Peter Hurford, organ and


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 Gürzenich Orchestra Cologne, Yuri Ahronovitch, Hänssler)*

This CD was included in the super-bargain Bruckner package that arrived earlier this week. It is a live recording for a radio concert in 1979. It is a slow (and indeed at moments sluggish, like at the end of the first movement, and in parts of the second) rendition of this work, which I rate as one of Bruckner's best. Not bad at all, but no match for the top versions imo.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various chamber and orchestral works
part four for late morning and early afternoon.

Octet in F for two violins, viola, cello, double bass,
clarinet, horn and bassoon D803 (1824):









String Quartet no.13 [_Rosamunde_] in A-minor D804 (1824):
String Quartet no.14 [_Death and the Maiden_] in D-minor D810 (1824):









Sonata in A-minor for arpeggione and piano D821,
posth. arr. for cello and piano (orig. 1824):


----------



## Philidor

Now some music for the 1st May.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: Die erste Walpurgisnacht op. 60
("The First Walpurgis Night")*

Annelies Burmester, Eberhard Büchner, Siegfried Lorenz, Siegfried Vogel
Rundfunkchor Leipzig
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur


----------



## sAmUiLc

When I was young and single, I went to as many concerts, mostly classical, as I could afford. I would say I saw fair amount of world class pianists live. Of all, I'd put Marino Formenti as the most astonishing one of them all - not Arrau, not Serkin, not Berman, not Pollini, not Argerich, not Zimerman, not Brendel, not Lupu, not Perahia.. you get the picture. His playing was magnetic. His tone production was sticky in an attractive way. He impregnated every note with mysterious meaning. He had frightening dynamic range, from silent whisper to thunderous thunder. I didn't recognize any composer's name except Scriabin, Shostakovich, Ravel, but it didn't matter. I saw him twice, years apart, each time completely mesmerized and bowled over. Here on the recording he produces an imaginative program as his live recital. I'd say the recording represents at most 80% of his true magic, though. He is a stage animal, needing audience to come alive.


----------



## OCEANE

Having seen many sharing about Mahler 2 here, I specially picked this from my collection and tended to find out how I like this version. Soon...I forgot everything but the music itself....such a powering one from begin to the end.


----------



## Philidor

Next Shosty.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 B minor op. 54*

Oslo Philharmonic
Mariss Jansons


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Bernard Haitink: Concertgebouw Orchestra (1969)

Continuing my exploration of Mahler's Ninth symphony this morning. This orchestra was not called "royal" until after this recording was made. Amsterdam has a strong Mahler tradition; Mahler first visited the country in 1903 and returned in 1904, 1906, and 1909. Jens Malte Fischer's biography is my reference on this; Fischer points out that Mahler "was particularly pleased with the orchestra, whose Mahler tradition has been maintained to the present day [original publication of this book was in 2003] by Bernard Haitink, Riccardo Chailly and Mariss Jansons." Mahler became somewhat close with Willem Mengelberg and Alphons Diepenbrock during his time in the Netherlands. Under Chailly's direction, Amsterdam was the host of the 1995 Mahler Festival; there's a fascinating documentary about this event featuring interviews with Chailly, Abbado, Simon Rattle, Riccardo Muti, and Bernard Haitink himself, which I believe has the title "Conducting Mahler," if you can find it. Tony Duggan points out that when this was released in 1970, none other than Deryck Cooke proclaimed in _Gramophone_ that Haitink's Ninth was the best on record; this caught my eye yesterday, so I listened to the Rondo-Burleske and was impressed. I'll link to Duggan's review, since it is far more eloquent and precise than I could be about this recording: MAHLER Symphony No. 9 in D Des Knaben Wunderhorn Haitink [TD,SF]: CD Reviews- May 01 MusicWeb.

Yesterday afternoon, I also found this wonderful PhD thesis analyzing the Rondos from Mahler's Fifth and Ninth, written by Sten P. Thomson at McGill University in 2018. The two inner movements of this symphony, and especially the Rondo-Burleske, are astonishing, and to even catalog the motives that Mahler uses in the Rondo-Burleske is an impressive enough task. This thesis provides a clear and insightful analysis which has already helped me in my understanding of this movement. Anyone who doubts Mahler's genius should crack open the score and find a copy of this thesis. You can download a copy for free at the bottom of this webpage: Counterpoint, motive, and dissonance in two of Gustav Mahler's Rondo movements


----------



## Malx

Still diving in the vast sea of fabulous String Quartet discs.

*Dvořák, String Quartet Op 96 'American' - Pavel Haas Quartet.

Schubert, String Quartet No 4 D46 - Quatuor Arod.*

One conclusion I am reaching after listening to a greater range of SQ recordings than I previously did is that the recording quality is more important in allowing the individual lines of the writing to shine through. In my way of thinking more so than in the massed strings and other instruments in orchestras and larger ensembles.


----------



## Rogerx

CD21

Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899 (Op. 90)/ Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D935


Ingrid Haebler (piano)
Recorded: 1963-05
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Kleine Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## OCEANE

Philidor said:


> Today's sunday's name is Misericordias Domini. It is about the Good Shepherd. - Bach premiered this cantata in Leipzig on 23 April 1724.
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach: "Du Hirte Israel, höre" BWV 104*
> 
> Makoto Sakurada, Stephan MacLeod
> Bach Collegium Japan
> Masaaki Suzuki


Philidor,
Excuse me, I note your series listening to Bach Cantatas which I listen to quite often.
Not knowing German/Latin, I mainly focus on the music and vocal and refer to the translated text of such hymn. 
I suppose you're German speaker and wonder if the singers' pronunciation of the hymn is your concern. 
Free to reply me or not.


----------



## Merl

Philidor said:


> Which quartet did you listen to?


Oops, forgot to say. SQ14. Lol. Amended in post.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rogerx said:


> CD21
> 
> Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899 (Op. 90)/ Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D935
> 
> 
> Ingrid Haebler (piano)
> Recorded: 1963-05
> Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Kleine Zaal, Amsterdam


Wow, didn't know about this set. Philips was my favorite label during the LP era (I gave away all my LP collection years ago - for getting old to handle properly) The original jackets.. Nostalgia! But ultimately not for me. There will be too many duplicates since I already own most recordings I like on CD. And the price!


----------



## Philidor

OCEANE said:


> I suppose you're German speaker and wonder if the singers' pronunciation of the hymn is your concern.
> Free to reply me or not.


Thank you for asking!

Yes, I am native german speaker ... the singer's pronunciation in the Suzuki-series is almost always ok for me, this holds for the choir, too. No concern. For the bass part you mostly have Peter Kooy/Kooij, who is impeccable. Same for Gerd Türk in tenor. But even with the soloists from Japan I am mostly happy in terms in pronunciation, it is merely the timbre of tenor Sakurada, which was not always to my taste, and, to be honest, I needed some time in order to appreciate Robin Blaze's contributions. 

But overall, I regard the soloists' line-up as first rate. Of course, there can be individual preferences.


----------



## Philidor

I enjoyed Britten's third quartet with the ensemble that premiered it.

*Benjamin Britten: String Quartet No. 3 op. 94 (1975)*

Amadeus Quartet
live Schwetzingen 21 May 1977










Sorry for showing the backside of the cover ... the front isn't currently available at my source ...


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Walpurgisnacht

Deon van der Walt (tenor)
Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker, Claus Peter Flor


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: Clarinet Sonata, Piano Trio No. 3, Two Fantasies for Clarinet and String Quartet, Three Intermezzi for Clarinet and Piano (Robert Plane, Gould Piano Trio, Mia Cooper, David Adams, Naxos)*

OK, I'm biased because I loooove the clarinet. But this is a wonderful CD of chamber music. As in previous Stanford chamber music CD's I played, there is a clear Brahms influence, but these are wonderful works well worth hearing. The clarinet sonata is probably my favourite for that combination after the two Brahms sonatas. The two fantasies for clarinet quintet and the intermezzi are fun. The CD ends on a more serious note with the third piano trio, composed as a tribute to friends lost in the misnamed Great War.


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 6, Op.68 'Pastoral'

played by the Hanover Band


----------



## Philidor

Historically informed.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 C major op. 60 ("Leningrad")*

St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons


----------



## Philidor

I stayed with the subject.

*Krzysztof Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima (1959-61)*

Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra
Krzysztof Penderecki


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Violin Concerto 5 - Coleridge-Taylor & Somervell

Anthony Marwood (violin)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins



Coleridge-Taylor: Violin Concerto in G minor Op. 80
Somervell: Violin Concerto in G minor


----------



## Musicaterina

Giovanni Bottesini: Double Bass Concerto No. 2 

played by Boguslaw Furtok (double bass) and the Elblag Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria Requiem*

I just found out the Tallis Scholars are performing in Nashville today at 2. But I have to see a sick friend, so I'm getting my transcendence from their CD instead.


----------



## Musicaterina

Robert Schumann: Adagio & Allegro

played by Boguslaw Furtok (double bass) and Ewa Warykiewicz (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg & Brahms: Violin Concertos

Jack Liebeck (violin), BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "La battglia di Legnano" (Muti/Sony)
Wieniawski - Fantasie on Gounod's "Faust" for Violin & Orchestra (Bisengaliev/Naxos)*


----------



## Musicaterina

Gioacchino Rossini: Duetto for cello and double bass 

played by Ulrich Horn (violoncello) and Boguslaw Furtok (double bass)


----------



## Philidor

Next one.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 C minor op. 65*

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Mariss Jansons










With each symphony, I am wondering more, whether Jansons was the guy to unfold the potential of these works ... with Roshdestvensky, Kondrashin and Mravinksy in mind ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various chamber and orchestral works
part five scattered throughout the rest of the afternoon.

String Quartet no.15 in G D887 (1826):









_Rondeau brillant_ in B-minor for violin and piano D895 (1826):









Symphony no.9 in C D944 (1825-26):









_Adagio_ [_Notturno_] in E-flat for piano trio D897 (1827):







​


----------



## Musicaterina

Gioacchino Rossini: Sonata a Quattro No. 3 

played by Baiba Skride (violin), Andrés Gabetta (violin), Monika Leskovar (violoncello) and Roberto di Ronza (double bass)


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Piano Concertos, Nos 3 and 4
Alfred Brendel
London Philharmonic Orchestra | Bernard Haitink


----------



## Philidor

Again some 1970s' music.

*Hans Werner Henze: String Quartet No. 4 (1976)*

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ben-Haim
Evocation, Op. 32
Itamar Zorman (violin)
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Philippe Bach*










Excellent! I was hoping for another installment of Ben-Haim from BIS, but alas, it never happened. A shame.


----------



## Rogerx

Glière: Bronze Horseman Suite & Horn Concerto

Richard Watkins (horn)

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen

I treat myself today with this great music in a beautiful recording and performed accordingly by Aimard. This recording has a more lyrical approach than say Muraro who I also admire. 

















*


----------



## Philidor

Shosty's anti-Beethoven-ninth.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9 E-flat minor op. 70*

Oslo Philharmonic
Mariss Jansons


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Pierre Cochereau*
L'Improvisateur Extraordinaire

Jeremy Filsell
Liverpool Metropolitan Cathedral Organ


----------



## Philidor

There is a new quartet of the week.

*Ben Johnston: String Quartet No. 4 ("Amazing Grace", 1973)*

Kepler Quartet










Now I have an idea how 7-limit-music sounds. - The music is interesting, however, the underlying dramatic model with a clear reprise seems to rely on quite old standards.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this *Braga Santos* recording in its entirety:










Again, I'm in awe of Braga Santos' compositional mastery.


----------



## Art Rock

*Yevhen Stankovych: Chamber Symphony No. 2, Symphony of Pastorals (No. 5), Music for a Radio Play (Ukranian State Symphony Orchestra, Fedor Glushchenko, Consonance)*

Yevhen Stankovych (1942) is a Ukrainian post-modern composer of stage, orchestral, chamber, and choral works. This is the second (and last) CD I have of his works in my collection - a download from many years ago that I burnt to CD. I was very enthusiastic about the first CD with three of his twelve symphonies (#1,3,4 - Marco Polo, also on Naxos). This one is good, but still a bit less consistent in quality to my taste (in particular the 5th symphony - the Music for a Radio Play on the other hand is great!).


----------



## Kiki

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 167715
> 
> Though David Hurwitz uses every possible word to criticize this performance, I quite accept it as an exceptional interpretation with my personal favour to Currentzi. To me, it is an intensely alive and inspiring performance.
> 
> P.S. David Hurwitz highly recommended Honeck's version and I totally agree with him.


GOLD! I think everything Currentzis touched has become gold!


----------



## agoukass

Richard Strauss: Cello Sonata, Op. 6; Romance; Morgen (arr. Maisky)
Dvorak: Sonatina G major, Op. 100; Rondo in G minor

Mischa Maisky, cello
Pavel Gililov, piano


----------



## haziz

*Noskowski: Symphony No. 1 in A major*
_National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sławek Wróblewski_

First time listening to this composer and this symphony.


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live (replay, I wasn’t geeting up at 5:00) via The Digital Concert Hal.

Originally scheduled to be performed in Odesa.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

The Violin Sonatas and Partitas in high octane guitar performances.


----------



## Baxi

*NP:*


----------



## Philidor

Mission accomplished.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 E minor op. 93*

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Mariss Jansons










Next weekend maybe with Nelsons.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
Claudio Abbado: Berliner Philharmoniker (1993)

Would never have guessed this was a live recording except for the applause at the end. Such a fine performance, and in excellent sound. I don't know why I'm on such a heavy Mahler bend right now, especially with the Ninth symphony, but I'm absolutely loving it.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Berliner Philharmoniker (1997)

I'm really excited to hear the rest of this cycle. I loved Harnoncourt's recording of the First even more than his Second. (And anyone who takes the exposition repeat gets extra brownie points in my book.) It's different from any Brahms I've heard before: not radically different, and not everywhere, but I feel like these readings have a lot of fresh air in them.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Monsalvat said:


> Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
> Claudio Abbado: Berliner Philharmoniker (1993)
> 
> Would never have guessed this was a live recording except for the applause at the end. Such a fine performance, and in excellent sound. I don't know why I'm on such a heavy Mahler bend right now, especially with the Ninth symphony, but I'm absolutely loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
> Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Berliner Philharmoniker (1997)
> 
> I'm really excited to hear the rest of this cycle. I loved Harnoncourt's recording of the First even more than his Second. (And anyone who takes the exposition repeat gets extra brownie points in my book.) It's different from any Brahms I've heard before: not radically different, and not everywhere, but I feel like these readings have a lot of fresh air in them.


I have always thought the Mahler 5th from Abbado with the Chicago SO was even better than his Berliner remake. Check out this performance if you haven't already.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various chamber and orchestral
works part six of six for the rest of today.

Piano Trio no.2 in E-flat D929 (1827):
Piano Trio no.1 in D D898 (1827-28):









_Fantasie_ in C for violin and piano D934 (1827):









String Quintet in C D956 (1828):


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Aho
Trombone Concerto
Jörgen van Rijen (trombone)
Antwerp Symphony Orchestra
Martyn Brabbins*










And then:

*Akutagawa
Prima Sinfonia
Orchestra Nipponica
Hidemi Suzuki*


----------



## pmsummer

ZEICHEN IM HIMMEL
*Philipp Heinrich Erlebach*
Stylus Phantasticus
Victor Torres - vocal
Friederike Heumann - conception, project coordination, viole de gambe
_
Alpha_


----------



## Kiki

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 
Ivo Pogorelich / London Symphony Orchestra / Claudio Abbado / 1985 (DG)

Slow? In some passages, yes. Idiosyncratic? A bit. I like it though, although I am unable to explain why I like it but not some other slow and/or idiosyncratic performances.


----------



## Faramundo

why not ending this Sunday with a hi-octane thing ?


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Mass in C*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Arditti quartet playing The Tree of Strings by Harrison Birtwistle. Last weeks pick for the string quartet listening group. I'm late at it, but I like it  Better late, you know!


----------



## sAmUiLc

There is Hallelujah chorus toward the end which is the best part in the whole piece to me. And I even like it better than Handel's.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Kurt Weill – Symphony No.2, Violin Concerto, Suite from 'Mahagonny' – Mariss Jansons


----------



## pmsummer

CELTIC WANDERERS
_The Pilgrim's Road_
*Music from the Early Middle Ages*
Altramar Medieval Music Ensemble

_Dorian_


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Quartet No.2.


----------



## OCEANE

Faure's Nocturnes - French pianist Nicolas Stavy displays a voice that cries out to be heard and loved.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Guarnieri
Symphony No. 2, "Uirapuru"
São Paulo SO
Neschling*


----------



## pmsummer

TWO LUTES WITH GRACE
_Plectrum Lute Duos of the Late 15th Century_
*Des Prez - Agricola - Dalza - Tinctoris - Binchois - Bedyngham - Ghiselin - Frye - Anonymous*
Marc Lewon - plectrum lute
Paul Kieffer - plectrum lute
Grace Newcombe - voice
_
Naxos - BR Klassik_


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Hungarian Dances*
_Julius Katchen (piano), Jean-Pierre Marty (piano)_
Recorded: 1964-10-12
Recording Venue: Decca Studios, West Hampstead, London


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## OCEANE

I've shared my love of Koroliov's Bach and my feeling here his Mozart takes the similar approach as his Bach which is very pure, minimum range of dynamic and every note is crystal clear under mild tempo.

To my ears, Tacet's piano recording is much alive, transparent, and consistent when compared to DG (modern recordings).


----------



## Rogerx

Lebrun - Oboe Concertos Volume 2

Bart Schneemann (oboe)

Radio Chamber Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend


Beethoven: Largo from the Oboe Concerto in F Major (Hess 12)
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 3 in C major
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 5 in C major
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 6 in F major


----------



## OCEANE

Bach Transcriptions


----------



## opus55

Haydn: String Quartets, Op.9
Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23
Sviatoslav Richter, piano
Wiener Symphoniker
Karajan*

From this fabulous OOP set -


----------



## Jay

Paul Gallagher - Prowling the Interior


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Sonatas for Piano and violin
CD 4


Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## John Zito

Enjoying the Debussy Cello Sonata:


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part I: 1. Ouverture - Suite E minor

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 6 in D major ‘Le Matin'/Haydn: Symphony No. 7 in C major 'Le Midi'/Symphony No.8 In G Major 'Le Soir'


Philharmonia Hungarica

Antal Dorati


----------



## tortkis

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 25 (arr. A. Schoenberg for orchestra)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Friburg, Michael Gielen


----------



## sAmUiLc

how
Gould plays Mozart sonatas as if typing on typewriter. It sounds like lots of fun to me.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Gould's Mozart sonatas, about 1/3 done.. now moving to


----------



## Rogerx

Adam: Le Corsaire

English Chamber Orchestra
Richard Bonynge


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Strauss - Ein Heldenleben, Don Juan, Til Eulenspiegel
Ormandy/Philadelphia
Szell/Cleveland









Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
Kempe/Staatskapelle Dresden; Janowitz, King, Geszty, Zylis-Gara, Prey, Schreier, Adam









Martinu - Harpsichord Concerto, Chamber Music No 1, Les rondes, La revue de cuisine
Simon/Holst-Sinfonietta, Hill, harpsichord


----------



## Art Rock

*An advice on inserting pictures:*









Posting Images


Let's take another look at posting images. Just as in the past, the new site allows images to be displayed in two ways: from the site's server and by deeplinking to an image on the web. Before we get into the technicalities how to do this, we probably need to put in a reminder about copyright...




www.talkclassical.com





Note that we have always assumed that album covers in threads like these fall under fair use - but it is an _assumption_. It is better not to upload album covers to the server, but use the deep linking method described in the link above. This has two further advantages: you will not run into maximum personal storage capacity on the server , and you can easily adjust the size of the displayed picture (see link above). Some pictures that people upload are big, and the software scales them to full width of the screen, which is OK on a mobile, but gets annoying at a laptop or desktop.

I will regularly re-post this the coming weeks.


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No. 31 and No. 36, Potpourri on a theme by Mozart (Concertino String Quartet, Marco Polo)
*
The fifteenth of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing, one every morning to start the day. Another two lovely quartets, and an interesting bonus in the fourth Potpourri, this one on themes by Mozart from Don Giovanni and Die Entführung aus dem Serail.


----------



## OCEANE

My favourite lute music are mainly German and English style. 
Weiss's lute music in suite format likes Bach's suites to me to certain extent. In fact, Weiss and Bach were of the same generation and they actually had met each other as history suggested....and I can't help to think how wonderful such meeting would be.....


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Brahms-Haydn Variations and 2nd Symphony.
> 
> from Paavo Jarvi's Bremen cycle........
> 
> as I was really rather impressed with his Beethoven cycle I thought I would have a listen.


Really rather impressed by these recordings. Went on to listen to the 3rd,.4th and the overtires
If I was not explicitly aware of it previously I am now clear in my own mind that I prefer the performances of the Brahms' symphonies where an orchestra that is limited in size with a conductor who might be taking a more 'fleet footed' approach. I do not think this in any way detracts from the 'drama' and in some ways enables me to hear lines that might otherwise be slightly obscured......Jarvi's performance of the final movement of the 2nd being an example.

Mackerras, Berglund and Ticciati seem the nearest approximations to the approach adopted by Jarvi. However this does not mean I will necessarily be 'ditching' my other favourites ie Sanderling's two cycles .


----------



## OCEANE

Listening to the first part of this legendary recording


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part one for this morning.
I've sometimes wondered what made Brahms compose three piano sonatas so
early in his career and then having no apparent interest in writing any thereafter.
Brahms does let rip with some of the early piano music so maybe he needed to
ignite a few Lisztian Catherine Wheels before he could find his own proper voice.

_Scherzo_ in E-flat minor op.4 (1851):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C op.1 (1852-53):
Piano Sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.2 (1852):
Piano Sonata no.3 in F-minor op.5 (1853):
_Variationen über ein Thema von Robert Schumann_
in F-sharp minor op.9 (1854):









Piano Trio no.1 in B op.8 (1853 - rev. 1887):







​


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
Symphony No. 8
*Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra / Kirill Kondrashin*
1967 Live (Altus)

Really wild!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm not religious and don't feel that Christmas music should only be heard at Christmastime. 

This is a nice performance of the Saint-Saëns, which we should perhaps hear more often than we do. However the Britten is entirely uncompetitive. Not only is it sung in German, but is completely lacking in atmosphere.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770–1827)
Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 ‘Eroica’/ Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93


Berliner Philharmoniker
PAUL VAN KEMPEN


----------



## Merl

Returning to this beautifully judged performance.


----------



## Philidor

Tsaraslondon said:


> I'm not religious and don't feel that Christmas music should only be heard at Christmastime.


That's fine. Even if you believe that the report of Jesu's birth by St. Luke is correct, it is obvious, that it can't have happened in December. In Palestina, the shepherds are only between April and late October at night in the fields, keeping watch over their flock. In winter it is just too cold.

If you add that everyone called Mary's son "Jesus of Nazareth" and never "Jesus of Bethlehem", and if you add, that there was never some evidence for the claimed taxing - and the romans were quite accurate in those things -, you could have some questions.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Three Concerti for Violin and Chamber Orchestra

based on the sonatas for violin and piano

Henning Kraggerud (violin)

Tromsø Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Malx

*Rubbra, String Quartets Nos 3 & 4 - Sterling String Quartet.









*


----------



## sAmUiLc

It's 5 discs. I'll listen to 1 at a time over next few days.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano)




Ešenvalds: In Paradisum
Ešenvalds: Legend of the Walled-In Woman
Ešenvalds: My Thoughts
Ešenvalds: O salutaris Hostia
Ešenvalds: The heavens' flock
Ešenvalds: Translation
Ešenvalds: Vineta


----------



## Art Rock

*Hendrik Andriessen: Symphonic Works Vol. 3 (Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, David Porcelijn, CPO)
*
The third of four CD's with symphonic works by Henk Andriessen. The third symphony (1946) continues to show his inspiration by French composers, in particular Roussel, without sounding derivative (or old-fashioned for that matter). The Symphonie Concertante (1962) does not feature prominent solo instruments as the title suggests - it is more like a Concerto for Orchestra. The energetic Chantecler Overture (1972) is one of his last compositions.These are strong works, probably the best of this 4 CD's series. A composer that deserves to be far better known than he is.


----------



## OCEANE

It's a live recording of audiophile standard.
To me, Shostakovich Sym No. 5 is such an excellent work with complicate emotion expression, hidden meanings, extreme range of dynamic......etc and the interpretation demands the high order of the orchestra.....PSO with Honeck did it well.


----------



## Art Rock

Re-posting on the new page.

*An advice on inserting pictures:*









Posting Images


Let's take another look at posting images. Just as in the past, the new site allows images to be displayed in two ways: from the site's server and by deeplinking to an image on the web. Before we get into the technicalities how to do this, we probably need to put in a reminder about copyright...




www.talkclassical.com





Note that we have always assumed that album covers in threads like these fall under fair use - but it is an _assumption_. It is better not to upload album covers to the server, but use the deep linking method described in the link above. This has two further advantages: you will not run into maximum personal storage capacity on the server , and you can easily adjust the size of the displayed picture (see link above). Some pictures that people upload are big, and the software scales them to full width of the screen, which is OK on a mobile, but gets annoying at a laptop or desktop.

I will regularly re-post this the coming weeks.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Wanderer Fantasy, Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 & Brahms: Handel Variations

Christopher Park (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra
Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Vasks

*Telemann - Overture to "Water Music" (Goebel/Archiv)
Biber - Sonatas #11 & 12 from "Sonatae tam aris, quam aulis servientes" (Goodman/Hyperion)
J. S. Bach - Trio Sonata #6 (Lecaudey/Pavane)
Molter - Concerto for 2 Trumpets and Orchestra, MWV IV, #10 (Touvron/RCA)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
String Quartet No. 7, "Concerto da camera", H 314
Pražák Quartet*










In many ways, I prefer this mixed ensemble cycle (Pražák, Kocian and Zemlinsky Quartets) of Martinů's SQs to the Panochas on Supraphon.


----------



## Neo Romanza

The fifth volume of *Villa-Lobos' SQs* with the *Cuarteto Latinoamericano*:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works
part two for the rest of the afternoon.

_Vier Balladen_ op.10 (1854):
_Variationen über ein eigenes Thema _in D op.21a (1857):
_Variationen über ein ungarisches Lied _in D op.21b (c. 1853-56):









_Fugue_ in A-flat minor WoO8 (1856):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor WoO9 (1856-57):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in G-minor WoO10 (1856-57):









_Geistliches Lied_ [_Spiritual Song_] for mixed choir and organ 
op.30 [Text: Paul Fleming] (1856):
_Ave Maria_ for female choir and organ op.12 (1858):









_Serenade no.1_ in D for flute, two clarinets, bassoon, horn, violin, viola, cello and bass 
op.11, arr. for large orchestra (orig. 1857-58 - arr. 1859):







***
(*** same recording, but on Philips' _Virtuoso_ imprint with different artwork)​


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102, /Shostakovich: Chamber Symphony No. 5 for Strings in A flat major, Op. 118a (orch.Barshai)

Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)

I Musici de Montreal, Maxim Shostakovich, Yuli Turovsky


----------



## Bourdon

*Constantin Silvestri



















*


----------



## Merl

Such a lovely disc. Picked this up with a stack of other stuff at 50p a disc. 😊


----------



## Neo Romanza

Merl said:


> Such a lovely disc. Picked this up with a stack of other stuff at 50p a disc. 😊


Don't much care for Dohnányi's music, but Kodály is a brilliant composer. I wish he wrote more orchestral and chamber works.


----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne

Kiri te Kanawa (soprano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, String Quartet No. 3*


----------



## pmsummer

DANSES POPULAIRES
_Françaises et Anglaises XVI c._
*Thoinot Arbeau - John Playford*
The Broadside Band
Jeremy Barlow - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Merl

Got a lot to do later so I'll make this my last one. Hmm, wonder if BIS manage to mess up another Kontra Quartet recording with an over-reverberant acoustic or rotten soundstage?


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven

Piano Sonata No.32 Op.111
11 Bagatelles Op.119
6 Bagatelles Op.126








*


----------



## jim prideaux

Having thoroughly enjoyed Paavo Jarvi's Brahms over the last few days have now turned my attentions to Holliger's Schumann......

The 2nd Symphony is one of my own personal favourite works by anyone and this is an impressive performance that is really well recorded.


----------



## haziz

Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg ( ? live recording )
Michael Gielen
Recorded: 23 and 30 March 2011
Recording Venue: Dijon Auditorium de Dijon, France and Freiburg Konzerthaus, Germany

First time listening to this particular recording of Dvořák's seventh. Sounds quite good so far.


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op. 106 (B192)*

_Stamitz Quartet_


----------



## pmsummer

FAREWELL, UNKIND
_Songs & Dances_
*John Dowland*
The Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 06] Stravinsky / Bartók / Hindemith - [2013] Sym. in 3 Mvts. • Divertimento • Mathis der Maler Sym. (Silvestri)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part three for the rest of the day.

Edited due to alignment difficulties - one of the images refuses to stay put!
​Piano Concerto no.1 in D-minor op.15 (1854-59):









_Serenade no.2_ in A for orchestra op.16 (1858-59 - rev. 1875):







***
(*** the same recording, but on Philips' _Virtuoso_ imprint with different artwork)

_Psalm XIII_ for female choir and organ op.27 (1859):
_Zwei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.29
[Texts: Paulus Speratus/_Psalm LI_] (bet. c. 1856-60):









String Sextet no.1 in B-flat op.18 (1859-60):


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Having thoroughly enjoyed Paavo Jarvi's Brahms over the last few days have now turned my attentions to Holliger's Schumann......
> 
> The 2nd Symphony is one of my own personal favourite works by anyone and this is an impressive performance that is really well recorded.


FWIW - Holliger is my go to Schumann set - at least for now!


----------



## Bourdon

Red Terror said:


> *[CD 06] Stravinsky / Bartók / Hindemith - [2013] Sym. in 3 Mvts. • Divertimento • Mathis der Maler Sym. (Silvestri)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> *I did listening to the same recording earlier today #9,180  · *


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
Concerto Grosso No. 4, "Symphony No. 5"
Gothenburg SO
Järvi*










Insanely great per usual with so much of Schnittke's music.


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104*
_Heinrich Schiff (cello)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
Michael Gielen_
Recorded: 15 March 1992
Recording Venue: Main Alte Oper, Frankfurt, Germany


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Isang Yun* box set on *Camerata* --- Disc 8:

*Konigliches Thema for Violin Solo
Akiko Tatsumi

Gasa for Violin And Piano
Akiko Tatsumi, Yuji Takahashi

Kontraste I & II
Akiko Tatsumi

Quintet for Clarinet and String Quartet
Eduard Brunner, Akiko Tatsumi String Quartet*

From this set -


----------



## pmsummer

CHANTERAI
*Music of Medieval France*
Sonus - ensemble
_
Dorian Discovery_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

This was just listed as one of Dave Hurwitz's Dave's Faves. Not that it matters much to me, but if there's any excuse to listen to Beecham, I'm up for it.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Serge Prokofiev*
Symphony No. 5 
*Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Gennady Rozhdestvensky*
1971 Live (BBC Legends)

A wild and crazy Prokofiev #5! There are some serious intonation problems with the brass. I would find it hard to believe it's the Leningrad Philharmonic. There could be defects on the original tape.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart #20









Mozart #23









An automobile accident messed up this magnificent woman's career as a concert pianist and led to her premature death.  The above picture is LP, mine is CD with the same cover.


----------



## Bkeske

*Britten conducts Britten* - Symphony For Cello And Orchestra, Op.68 *& Haydn* - Concerto In C For Cello And Orchestra. English Chamber Orchestra w/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello. London 1964


----------



## 13hm13

CD1 ... on ....
Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony no. 2 in D major, Op. 36
Symphony no. 7 in A major, Op. 92

Thomas Beecham - The Later Tradition - Box Set 8CDs


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

*Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns* - Symphony In A / Symphony In F "Urbs Roma". Orchestre National de la ORTF. Angel 1975


----------



## Neo Romanza

Second time in a row listening to:

*Atterberg
Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 10, "West Coast Pictures"
Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Sixten Ehrling*










This really is a magical performance. As much as I like Rasilainen on CPO, I have to say this one has a certain atmosphere to it that I can't describe.

Next up: *Vaughan Williams' Symphony No. 5* and *Tubin's Symphony No. 4, "Sinfonia lirica"* from these recordings -


----------



## pmsummer

TERPSICHORE 1612: DANCES
MUSAE SIONIAE
MOTETS
*Michael Praetorius*
The Early Music Consort of London
David Munrow - director

_EMI_


----------



## Dimace

I consider Takashi as GREAT Wagnerian & Brucknerian Maestro. This Bruckner's 9th (the original Version, whatever this means...) is a very good sample of his conducting capabilities when it comes to Austrian Monk. Excellent Canyon production (Japan) from 2000 (recording from 1995) with marvelous sound. (24 bit remastering) The Osaka PO is TOP and I suggest to you to explore more works with it. (all the Japan orchestras are at least good. Great tradition.)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Op. 110








There are so many better Op. 111, but Op. 110 here is pretty good.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## tortkis

Jay said:


> Paul Gallagher - Prowling the Interior


Interesting, thank you. Now listening
Paul Gallagher: Way of the Hopi (1987) for orchestra - American Festival of Microtonal Music Orchestra








Paul Gallagher (1953–2011), composer of contemporary classical works in just intonation


The music of Paul Gallagher is recognized for its exquisite just intonation harmony.




www.paulgallaghermusic.com


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Trios

CD.5 

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## senza sordino

Walton Symphony no 1 and Violin Concerto


----------



## sAmUiLc

3 Brahms sonatas with Walter Frey on piano


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 / Tragic Overture, Op. 81

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No. 32 and No. 34, Potpourri on a theme by Mozart (Concertino String Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The sixteenth of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I'm re-playing, one every morning to start the day. Still not getting tired of them, and only two quartets left after this.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Appropriately enough, the last work for tonight's listening session:

*Strauss
Vier letzte Lieder, AV 150
Lucia Popp, soprano
LSO
MTT*










A gorgeous performance, especially for the tragedy that ensued a bit later. Lucia Popp was one of the great Straussian sopranos and this performance has a bittersweetness to it that is rather palpable to the listener or, at least, _this_ listener.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Many times I find myself enjoying listening to 3 Schumann violin sonatas more than 3 Brahms sonatas. And this is my favorite recording of the three.


----------



## Art Rock

Re-posting on the new page.

*An advice on inserting pictures:*









Posting Images


Let's take another look at posting images. Just as in the past, the new site allows images to be displayed in two ways: from the site's server and by deeplinking to an image on the web. Before we get into the technicalities how to do this, we probably need to put in a reminder about copyright...




www.talkclassical.com





Note that we have always assumed that album covers in threads like these fall under fair use - but it is an _assumption_. It is better not to upload album covers to the server, but use the deep linking method described in the link above. This has two further advantages: you will not run into maximum personal storage capacity on the server , and you can easily adjust the size of the displayed picture (see link above). Some pictures that people upload are big, and the software scales them to full width of the screen, which is OK on a mobile, but gets annoying at a laptop or desktop.

I will regularly re-post this the coming weeks.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part I: 2. Quatuor G major for flute, oboe, violin and b. c.

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Kiki

My turntable's belt finally lost its elasticity. It lasted 9 years. Not bad, I suppose. Luckily for some records I also have a digital copy! For others, I'll just have to be patient waiting for the new belt to arrive. Now, here's a bit of wisdom (or anti-wisdom rather): What records do I mostly want to play? Answer: Those that I don't have a digital copy, but of course I cannot play them now.

*Jean Sibelius*
En Saga, Finlandia, The Swan of Tuonela, Tapiola
*Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan*
1976 (EMI)

I am not a big fan of Karajan's Sibelius symphonies, but I think his tone poems are hard to beat!

By the way, I always thought the LP and the CD use the same cover photo, but apparently these are two different photos. There are subtle differences. I didn't realise this until I put them side by side today!


----------



## sAmUiLc

My upcoming listening to box sets:

















They are 8 & 6 CDs respectively. I will finish listening through both, 1 or 2 CDs at a time, very likely within this week.


----------



## Malx

First listen to this weeks String Quartet selection.
Two recordings this morning* Kepler Quartet* and *Kronos Quartet *via Qobuz

*Johnston, String Quartet No 4*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Respighi - Ancient Airs and Dances, 6 Pieces, Piano Sonata, 3 Preludes
Scherbakov, piano









Rangstrom - Symphony 2, Intermezzo dramattico
Jurowski/Norrkoping SO









Ravel - L'enfant et Les sortileges, Ma mere l'oye
Ansermet/Suisse Romande


----------



## Rogerx

Transcendental: Daniil Trifonov plays Franz Liszt

Daniil Trifonov (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony 9 - completed version (Philharmonie Festiva, Gerd Schaller, Hänssler, 2 CD's)*

Another superbargain double CD that came as part of a Bruckner package. Bruckner's 9th is my second-favourite symphony after Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde - but in the unfinished version. I have heard a finished version before, but did not like it at all. Here is another chance, with Schaller using his own completion in this live rendition. For the first three movements, Haitink (Concertgebouw Orchestra, Philips, 1983) is my reference recording. Schaller and the orchestra do very well in that respect (I just miss a bit of intensity in the third movement, especially near the end, but that could be on purpose because in Haitink's it is the end of the symphony, and here we get another movement). And then the reconstructed final. I have Rattle's version, based on the Samale–Mazzuca–Phillips–Cohrs completion and really dislike it. I did not do a back to back comparison, but the Schaller completion sounds much, much better to me. I still prefer the three movement version, but this is a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part four
for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.25 (1861):
Piano Quartet no.2 in A op.26 (1861):









_Variationen über ein Thema von Händel_ for piano op.24 (1861):
_Variationen über ein Thema von Paganini_ for piano op.35 (1862-63):









Piano Quintet in F-minor op.34 (1864):









String Sextet no.2 in G op.36 (1864-65):







​


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Serenade No. 1 in D major, Op. 11/ Brahms: Serenade No. 2 in A
Major, Op. 16

London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1967-12-02
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1982)

This is the live recording which superseded the earlier studio recording; at some point, I will have to listen to the studio recording as well. I've really been enjoying my exploration of this symphony over the last week or two. This recording has an excellent reputation, so I'm excited to hear it for the first time. I also expect that when I listen to Bernstein's 1979 live recording of this symphony with the same orchestra, it will make for an interesting comparison, since only three years separate these recordings.


----------



## Biwa

G.F. Handel: 

Concerto Grossi Op. 3

Van Dieman's Band
Martin Gester (conductor)


----------



## Art Rock

*Wilhelm Stenhammar: Piano Concertos No. 1 and No. 2 (Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Manzo, Seta Tanyel, Hyperion)*

The first concerto is an early work (actually his Opus 1, composed in 1893, he was 22), but it sounds confident in spite of its length (almost 46 minutes), and has a melodious Andante (Stenhammar was considered the finest Swedish pianist of his time by the way). It deserves its place in this excellent Hyperion series. The second from 1907 is more concise, and probably somewhat better known, and also very much worthwhile. I like the concertos better than the symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Scheibe - Sinfonias

Concerto Copenhagen, Andrew Manze



Scheibe: Introduzzione to 'Sörgesange over Kong Frederik V' in E flat major
Scheibe: Sinfonia à 16 in D major
Scheibe: Sinfonia à 4 in A major
Scheibe: Sinfonia à 4 in B flat major
Scheibe: Sinfonia to 'Der Tempel des Ruhmes' in D major
Scheibe: Sinfonia to 'Sörge- og Klagesange over Dronnig Lovise' in B minor


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An excellent disc of Scarlatti cantatas. Recorded in 1998, David Daniels is in superb form.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60*
_London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz_
Recorded: 1965-12-08
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius

Florida
Brigg Fair
Summer Evening
La Calinda
Air and Dance
Intermezzo & Serenade
Two Aquerelles











*


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: String Quartets No. 1 and No. 2, Fantasy for Horn Quintet in A minor (RTÉ Vanbrugh Quartet, Stephen Stirling, Helios)*

The first of his eight quartets is an accomplished mature work, which continues the line from Mendelssohn via Brahms as one critic stated. The second is even better. Wonderful Romantic melodious works, and I'd love to see one of them feature in the weekly string quartet thread. The fantasy for horn quintet is a delightful bonus. Outstanding CD.


----------



## Malx

First dip into this disc which dropped onto the hall carpet less than an hour ago.

*Bartok, String Quartet No 4 - Cuarteto Casals.*


----------



## sbmonty

Ben Johnston: String Quartets Nos. 2 and 3
Kepler Quartet

Intriguing works. Chromatic and microtonal, but tuneful


----------



## Rogerx

Lyapunov: 12 Études d'exécution transcendente, Op. 11

Vincenzo Maltempo (piano)


----------



## Kiki

*Felix Mendelssohn*
Symphony No. 5
*Freiburger Barockorchester / Pablo Heras-Casado *
2017 (harmonia mundi)

I think Mendelssohn #5 is a great "classical" symphony, and it works very well on period instruments here.


----------



## sbmonty

More Ben Johnston


----------



## Art Rock

*Hendrik Andriessen: Symphonic Works Vol. 4 (Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, David Porcelijn, CPO)
*
The last of four CD's with symphonic works by Henk Andriessen. The fourth symphony (1954) has a beautiful pastoral middle movement - it is a toss up between this one and the third which is the most impressive. Libertas Venit (1954) is a rhapsody that is more solemn than the Latin title (Freedom Comes) suggests. Impressive work though. The Capriccio (1941) is more playful and the CD ends on a positive note with a short Canzone (1971). I said it yesterday, and I'll say it again: a composer that deserves to be far better known than he is.


----------



## Bourdon

*Kurtág

Songs of Despair and Sorrow OP.18  Appropriate music for the terrible times we live in.  
Four Poems by Anna Akhmatova Op.45
Colindá-Baladá Op. 46 
Brefs Messages OP.47








*


----------



## Vasks

*Smareglia - Overture to "Il Vassallo di Szigeth" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Liszt - Apparition #1 (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Biarent - Contes d'Orient (Bartholomee/Cypress)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works
part five for the rest of the afternoon.

Cello Sonata no.1 in E-minor op.38 (1862 and 1865):









_(16) Walzer_ for piano duet op.39, arr. for solo piano (orig. and arr. 1865):









Trio in E-flat for horn, violin and piano op.40 (1865):









_Ein deutsches Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.45
[Text: Johannes Brahms, after Martin Luther's translation of biblical sources] (1865-68):


----------



## Bourdon

*Don't be shy....








*


----------



## Rogerx

CD 8 Haydn
Symphony No. 52 in C minor, Hob. I:52
Symphony No. 53 in D major, Hob. I:53 ‘L’Impériale’ (Imperial)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## Art Rock

*Maximilian Steinberg: Symphony No.1, Prélude Symphonique, Fantaisie Dramatique (Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi, Deutsche Grammophon)*


Maximilian Osseyevich Steinberg (1883 - 1946) was a Russian composer of classical music. Though once considered the hope of Russian music, Steinberg is far less well known today than his mentor (and father-in-law) Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, his rival Igor Stravinsky, or his student protege Dmitri Shostakovich (from Wiki). When I took this from the 'to play' box, I had vague memories of buying this many years ago, but I could not remember at all what the music sounded like. The first symphony, Op. 3 (1906) actually sounds a bit like his father-in-law, well orchestrated, and at times boisterous, but without NRK's natural gift for melody. The solemn Symphonic Prelude "in memoriam Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov", Op. 7 (1908) and Fantaisie dramatique, Op.9 (1910) are in a similar style. Not bad at all, but a bit of an also ran.


----------



## OCEANE

Andrew Rangell's Bach is my all time preference, especially these 6 partitas which he plays as elegant as the album cover tells. I wholeheartedly thank Dorian recordings for producing this remarkable album.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:










Such a fun romp. Great performances, too.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Carl Nielsen - Symphony No.4 *- Our local symphony will be playing this one next season, so I am looking forward to becoming familiar with this piece. It bounces around between classical and modern styles, with rhythmic and melodic shifting. An interesting piece,


----------



## Merl

Others do it much, much better than this. Can't recommend this 2nd I'm afraid.


----------



## Philidor

I enjoyed this concerto ...

*Alfred Schnittke: Concerto No. 1 for Violin and Orchestra (1957/63)*

Mark Lubotsky, violin
Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Eri Klas


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin*












*







*


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 2*
_James Ehnes, violin 
Orchestre symphonique de Montréal
cond. Mario Bernardi









_


----------



## Bruce

*Toivo Kuula* - Prelude and Fugue for Orchestra, Op. 10 - Leif Segerstam/Turku PO

And, working my way through this set I bought quite a while ago:











*Hindemith* - Konzertmusik, Op. 49 - Idil Biret (piano); Toshiyuki Shimada/Yale SO. Most of the recordings on this set are very well preserved; others show their age. 

*Joseph Labitzky* - Immergrün Galopp, Op. 65 - John Georgiadis/Czech Chamber PO Pardubice

*Leonardo Leo* - Cello Concerto No. 3 in D minor - Werner Matzke (cello); Werner Erhardt/Concerto Köln

And finally, a composer I've recently discovered. Quite nice, but not especially profound. 











*Zara Aleksandrovna Levina* - Piano Concerto No. 2 - Maria Lettberg (piano); Ariane Matiakh/Berlin RSO


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16*
_Sigurd Slåttebrekk
Oslo Philharmonic
Michail Jurowski









_


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Philidor

After the Jansons Experience I was keen on listening to a first-rate rendition.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 E minor op. 93*

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Karel Ancerl


----------



## Becca

Art Rock said:


> *Anton Bruckner: Symphony 9 - completed version (Philharmonie Festiva, Gerd Schaller, Hänssler, 2 CD's)*
> 
> Another superbargain double CD that came as part of a Bruckner package. Bruckner's 9th is my second-favourite symphony after Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde - but in the unfinished version. I have heard a finished version before, but did not like it at all. Here is another chance, with Schaller using his own completion in this live rendition. For the first three movements, Haitink (Concertgebouw Orchestra, Philips, 1983) is my reference recording. Schaller and the orchestra do very well in that respect (I just miss a bit of intensity in the third movement, especially near the end, but that could be on purpose because in Haitink's it is the end of the symphony, and here we get another movement). And then the reconstructed final. I have Rattle's version, based on the Samale–Mazzuca–Phillips–Cohrs completion and really dislike it. I did not do a back to back comparison, but the Schaller completion sounds much, much better to me. I still prefer the three movement version, but this is a pleasure to listen to.


I can't tell from the image whether this is Schaller's first completion or his subsequent revision, which is definitely an improvement.


----------



## Philidor

This music flashed me on a radio broadcast ...

*Priaulx Rainier: String Quartet No. 1 (1939)*

Amadeus Quartet










Sorry to say that this rendition is far less exciting to my ears than the live recording by the Signum Quartet. Hopefully, the latter ensemble will record it some day.


----------



## eljr

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13, Op. 130 & Grosse Fuge, Op. 133*

Ehnes Quartet


> Everything is crisply articulated and thoroughly thought through…The Grosse Fuge maintains momentum, winding tighter and tighter; then its final section begins so softly it’s almost playful,... — BBC Music Magazine, September 2021, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 18th Jun 2021
*Catalogue No:* ONYX4199
*Label:* Onyx
*Length:* 57 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this *Walton* recording in its entirety:










Top-drawer performances from one of the great Walton conductors.


----------



## Art Rock

Becca said:


> I can't tell from the image whether this is Schaller's first completion or his subsequent revision, which is definitely an improvement.


I think it is his first completion, I never heard the second.


----------



## Philidor

Another quartet.

*György Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"*

Parker Quartet










For this work, the Hagen's are my best advocate.


----------



## Kiki

Bourdon said:


> *Don't be shy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this the mythical 568ml bottle?! Maybe it is common in where you guys live. I have never seen it in my life!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner
Symphony nr. 3 (1889)
Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra - Hartmut Haenchen


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Prometeus, Poem of Fire*

I'm not an expert in Scriabin orchestral works, but of all the ones I haven stumbled onto, this one keeps my attention.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Bourdon

Kiki said:


> Is this the mythical 568ml bottle?! Maybe it is common in where you guys live. I have never seen it in my life!


I don't live in the U.K and found this image that might have a magical and possibly mythical effect on people living in Sauce country. 
Elgar's mustache is possible flavoured by this delicacy.......


----------



## Merl

Hmmm, the Kodaly performance is desperately old-fashioned in style and the sound isnt great. Plenty of detail is buried underneath those wiry textures and pretty flat sound for a recording from the late 50s. I was led to believe this was a really fine recording but it isn't. Its not bad, tbh, but playing 'find the cello' and 'what happened to the pizzicato' really aren't for me. Give me a recording where I can hear what's going on, anyday!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Bloch* recording:


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Rafael Kubelík: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (1968)

Just finished the first movement and I'm going to continue to the end. In some ways, this is the antithesis of Barbirolli's recording: faster than usual, and the dramatic/expressive component is less overt. The first movement is a brisk march, not a trudge; I don't think it's _too_ fast, at least not the way Kubelík executes it, but it certainly is on the fast side. The orchestra doesn't sound exactly lightweight, but certainly isn't hefty, either; this is also partially due to the recording engineering, I think. Kubelík was almost halfway through his 18-year term as the music director of the BRSO when this was recorded.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Simon Rattle: Berliner Philharmoniker (2008)

Not a bad recording, but aside from a few isolated things, not very much jumped out at me that made this _unique_. However with such a wide discography it's probably hard to add original thoughts to this symphony. A real antidote to the Mahler Sixth, in any case.









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
Eugen Jochum: London Symphony Orchestra (1976)

_Amazing_ horns in the Trio of the third movement. This is on the resplendent side, with a big string sound but less "bite." Jochum takes the first-movement exposition repeat here, which I appreciate. He also jumps right into the fourth movement after the Scherzo, and keeps it propulsive. He does a great job at making the climactic moments in the funeral march pop. I believe this is from Jochum's third and final Beethoven cycle.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Bruce

The evening beginning, I'll be listening to: 

*Dohnányi *- American Rhapsody - Matthias Bamert/BBC PO
*Hindemith *- Theme and Variations: The Four Temperaments - Idil Biret (piano); Toshiyuki Shimada/Yale SO
*Martinů *- Three Inventions - Emil ml. Leichner (piano); Václav Neumann/Czech PO
*Hanson *- Symphony No. 2 - Leonard Slatkin/St. Louis SO


----------



## sAmUiLc

#7


----------



## sAmUiLc

I also saw scores of world class classical/opera singers live when I was young. And Dame Janet was the best female singer of them all - singing actress is more correct to describe her. I think I saw her 3 times, all recitals with a pianist (all 3 were probably after she had retired from opera) and especially the first one I was totally captivated throughout. - I am not saying the 2nd and the 3rd recitals were any less good, but the first time is always extra-special, isn't it? When she was singing "Mon cœur s'ouvre à ta voix" toward the end, I really wanted to get up - I was sitting on the front row of the balcony in a rather intimate auditorium - and sing the Samson's part. I didn't.


----------



## haziz

*The Young Radical*
*Composer of the Week: Vaughan Williams Today* 
Episode 1 of 20








BBC Radio 3 - Composer of the Week, Vaughan Williams Today, The Young Radical


Donald Macleod considers the effects of Vaughan Williams's character-building childhood.




www.bbc.co.uk






Donald Macleod considers the profound influence Vaughan Williams's liberal-minded upbringing brought to bear on his thinking and his musical ambitions. 
Ralph Vaughan Williams is one of the UK's most significant musical figures. This month, Donald Macleod takes a fresh look at this much loved composer as part of Radio 3's 'Vaughan Williams Today' season, marking the 150th anniversary of his birth, Donald will be telling Vaughan Williams's life story and exploring his music in fascinating detail over the course of four weeks and twenty programmes. Interleaved with Donald's in-depth narrative accounts, some of our leading authorities on Vaughan Williams will be joining him to share new perspectives. They'll be unpacking the overlooked and less well-known aspects of a composer whose body of work and diverse interests have made such an enduring imprint on British cultural life.

The first week of this landmark series will focus on Vaughan Williams's formative years, and his earliest works. It could be said that Vaughan Williams was pre-destined to be a leading figure in the musical life of Great Britain. He was born in 1872 with, in his own words, "a small silver spoon in his mouth" and his mother was part of the Wedgwood and Darwin dynasties. Charles Darwin was Vaughan Williams' great uncle. Raised, after his father's early death, in the matriarchal family home Leith Hill Place in Surrey, young Ralph was encouraged in the pursuit of knowledge from an early age. The values he was exposed to growing up are reflected in his social awareness later on. He wrote music for every kind of setting, from the concert hall to the village hall. We’ll follow his development from his very first attempt at writing music, Robin's Nest, to the assurance of his London Symphony.

Today, Donald follows Vaughan Williams' first steps towards a life in music. Far from being a child prodigy, according to his mother's cousin Ralph had been "playing all his life" and yet wasn't able "to play the simplest thing decently!". Yet, with his family's blessing, Vaughan Williams' dedication to music would win the day.

*The Lark Ascending (excerpt)*
Janine Jansen, violin
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Barry Wordsworth, conductor

*A vision of aeroplanes (excerpt)*
Birmingham Conservatoire Chamber Choir
Victoria Adams, organ
Nicholas Morris, organ
Paul Spicer, conductor

*The Robin’s Nest*
Frank Ericson, piano

*Quintet for Clarinet, Horn, and Piano Trio in D major*
I: Allegro moderato
Nash Ensemble

*Bucolic Suite*
II. Andante
IV. Finale. Allegro
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Martin Yates, conductor

*Songs of Travel*
3. The Roadside Fire
4. Youth and Love
Gerald Finley, baritone
Stephen Ralls, piano

*In the Fen Country*
Rheinland-Pfalz Philharmonic
Karl-Heinz Steffens, conductor

Producer: Johannah Smith









BBC Radio 3 - Composer of the Week, Vaughan Williams Today, The Young Radical


Donald Macleod considers the effects of Vaughan Williams's character-building childhood.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## 13hm13

Academy of Ancient Music (Hogwood) - Thomas Augustine Arne, Eight Overtures


----------



## 13hm13

Bernstein, New York Philharmonic / Alford Arne, Bagley, Rouget de Lisle, Sousa, Steffe, Strauss, Wagner - Conducts Great Marches


----------



## 13hm13

Zubin Mehta, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra – Virtuoso Overtures


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Trios

CD.6

Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Neo Romanza

I have now moved onto Disc 9 of the *Compositions of Isang Yun* 10 CD box set:

*Concerto for Flute and Small Orchestra
Roswitha Staege, flute
Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Saarbrücken
Hans Zender

Salomo for Alto Flute
Roswitha Staege, alto flute

Gong-Hu for Harp and String Orchestra
Ursula Holliger, harp
Camerata Bern
Heinz Holliger

In Balance for Harp
Ursula Holliger*


----------



## Dimace

I will go a little bit further today with my beloved Anton & Takashi.* Tokyo Classics presents The Osaka PO under the Great Asahina performing Brucker's 5th*. (1973 recording, remastered for CD and released at 2003.) Takashi doesn't have the depth of Celibitache but he has the greatness and the orison of Wand & Abendroth with his own, full of discipline, way. On the cover of the CD is written that we have (again & again...) die Originalfassung. I don't know what this means and if it plays any role in this (and any other) recording. What I know is that the quality of the director and the orchestra is top and when this happens the result is always VERY good.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Anton Bruckner, Zubin Mehta – Symphony No. 8 In C Minor (1974 Decca)


----------



## Rogerx

Reznicek: Symphonic Works

Sophie Jaffe (violin)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Marcus Bosch


----------



## sAmUiLc

This was a gift from the composer himself. He sent me this CD from Finland when it was released.


----------



## sAmUiLc

4 Last Songs..








On LP I used to have, the sound was lovely. But I had some trouble finding a CD counterpart as lovely. But I finally found one - the above - a British issue. I do not listen to Also, though. MTT is on my blacklist among classical musicians. I'd say he is a permanent resident there. I even hate to spell out his name. Anyway, the 4 Last Songs is early Kiri in creamy voice.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Bloch
America, An Epic Rhapsody
Symphony of the Air
Leopold Stokowski*


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> FWIW - Holliger is my go to Schumann set - at least for now!


Malx......listening to the Holliger 2nd again this morning and I can fully understand why!

Excellent performance and recording...........outstanding!


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part I: 3. Concerto A major for flute, violin, violoncello, strings and b. c.

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Rachmaninoff - Etudes


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas K280 / 311 / 332 - William Youn.*

I am turning to these Mozart discs from Youn more than others since I acquired them - excellent playing in very good sound a nice combination.


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann

Joan Sutherland (Antonia/Stella/Giulietta/Olympia), Plácido Domingo (Hoffmann), Gabriel Bacquier (Coppélius/Dapertutto/Lindorf/Miracle), Huguette Tourangeau (Nicklausse), Hugues Cuénod (Franz)

Suisse Romande Choir & Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quartets No. 33 and No. 35, Potpourri No. 1 (Dima Quartet, Marco Polo)*

The last of seventeen CD's with Spohr's 36 string quartets I've been re-playing, one every morning to start the day - and the first (and last) to feature the Dima Quartet from Moscow. Apart from two of his last quartets (fine as usual), there is a substantial bonus: the Potpourri on themes from Gaveaux's Le petit matelot.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Not much time for listening today.

Koechlin - Vers la Voute etoilee; Le Docteur Fabricius
Holliger/Stuttgart Radio SO









Ravel - Daphnis and Chloe
Dutoit/Montreal


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc

Lovely K365!


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: Stabat Mater, Te Deum, Bible Songs (BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Leeds Philharmonic Chorus, Richard Hickox, Ingrid Attrot, Pamela Helen Stephen, Nigel Robson, Stephen Varcoe et al, Chandos)*

The Stabat Mater (43 minutes) is the main composition here. It is pretty much in the tradition of large-scale religious works from the British isles, but I found it less appealing than expected from this composer. I'm also not crazy about the large amount of vibrato used by some of the singers. The six Bible Songs suffer even more from excessive vibrato courtesy of Stephen Varcoe. The CD closes with ta short Te Deum. For me this CD, while not bad, is a missed opportunity - YMMV.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> I don't live in the U.K and found this image that might have a magical and possibly mythical effect on people living in Sauce country.
> Elgar's mustache is possible flavoured by this delicacy.......


Worcestershire is quite well known for three liquids - perry (the traditional farmhouse-style product, not that vile fizzy water made by the likes of Magners), Malvern spring water and Lea & Perrins sauce. I like to think that Elgar enjoyed all three.


----------



## Bourdon

*Live from the Concertgebouw 1978 & 1979*

CD 2

*
















*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part six
for late morning and early afternoon.

Even though they are given by the redoubtable Inge Borkh I may well 
forego the _Magelone-Leider_ narratives - there are English translations 
for only the songs with the recording below so the narration is largely 
lost on me anyway (although I am fairly familiar with the actual story).

_Magelone-Lieder_ - cycle of fifteen songs for voice, narrator 
and piano op.33 [Texts: Johann Ludwig Tieck] (1861-69):









_Liebeslieder-Walzer_ - eighteen songs for soprano, 
alto, tenor, bass/baritone and piano duet op.52 
[Texts: Georg Friedrich Daumer, after various folk
sources/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1868-69):









_Alt-Rhapsodie_ for contralto, male choir and orchestra 
op.53 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1869):
_Schicksalslied_ [_Song of Destiny_] for mixed choir and 
orchestra op.54 [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1868-71):









_Ungarische Tänze nos.1-10_ for piano duet WoO1,
arr. for solo piano (orig. 1858-68 - arr. 1872):


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn

Starting to listen to all the trios beginning with the first CD 








*


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Kinderszenen & Kreisleriana

Martha Argerich (piano)


----------



## jim prideaux

and onto further Holliger recordings of Schumann's orchestral works.......

Overture, Scherzo and Finale and the 3rd Symphony.......

continuing to be so, so impressive!


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: _Das Lied von der Erde_
Eugen Jochum: Concertgebouw Orchestra (1963)
Ernst Haefliger, Nan Merriman

I think Haefliger's voice isn't big or powerful enough for the the first song; he manages, but it becomes more and more difficult as that refrain, _Dunkel ist das Leben, ist der Tod_, spirals higher in pitch. Merriman has a clear voice with a curiously fast, light vibrato. I believe this is Jochum's only recording of any Mahler work, and it's evidence that he could have done so much more (though the chamber-like textures throughout most of this work differ from Mahler's other works, possibly undermining my assertion). It isn't the best ever but it's a recording I will return to. The stereo sound is excellent here.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia

Peter Rösel (piano), Christian Funke (violin), Jürnjakob Timm (cello)

Dresdner Philharmonie, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Herbert Kegel

I have a sudden urge for Beethoven.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18 Nos 4 & 5 - Quatuor Ébène.*


----------



## OCEANE

Start the listening with gentle pieces...


----------



## Vasks

*Paul Moravec - Mood Swings (Trio Solisti/Arabesque)
Peter Garland - Another Sunrise (Essential Music/mode)
Eric Moe - Market Forces (NY Sax Quartet/Naxos)
Jennifer Higdon - Piano Trio (Lincoln Trio/Cedille)*


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Late Sonatas
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn

















*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HighDefinitionTapeTransfer's issue of this 1973 recording has spectacular sound, especially in the massed forces of the _Psalm_, which dates from 1904. _La Tragédie de Salome _was originally a ballet and later rearranged as a symphonic poem. Oddly enough I occasionally hear echoes of Holst's _Planets_, though, as far as I know, Holst never heard the piece.

Below is the cover for the original issue.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Works for Piano & Orchestra

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D major Op. 17/ Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22

Saint-Saëns: Rhapsodie d'Auvergne, Op. 73, R. 201/Saint-Saëns: Africa, Op. 89, R. 204

Early delivery .

Great album, for years it was either Roge or Collard .
Now this is no1


----------



## Art Rock

*Wilhelm Stenhammar: Serenade (Gothenburg Symphony Orchetra, Neeme Järvi, BIS)*

A short CD (43 minutes), but for a Serenade that's pretty long - given that by its very nature there is not as much variation as in a symphony or tone poem of that length. Good, but far from essential.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*

Karel Ancerl and the Czech Phil. A crisp and spirited recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part seven scattered
throughout the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

String Quartet no.1 in C-minor op.51 no.1 (bet. c. 1865-73):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.51 no.2 (by 1873):
String Quartet no.3 in B-flat op.67 (1875):









_Choralvorspiel und Fugue_ on the 17th century hymn
_O Traurigkeit, O Herzeleid_ [_O Sadness, O Heartache_]
for organ WoO7 (orig. 1858 - fugue added in 1873):









_Variationen über ein Thema von Joseph Haydn _
for orchestra op.56a (1873):









_Drei Quartetten_ - three songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and piano
op.64 [Texts: C.O. Sternau a.k.a Otto Inkermann/Friedrich von Schiller/
Georg Friedrich Daumer, after Turkish folk sources] (1874):
_Neue Liebeslieder_ - fifteen songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass/ and piano duet
op.65 [Texts: Georg Friedrich Daumer, after various folk sources] (1869-74):







​


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: El Salón Mexicó, Dance Symphony, Rodeo & Fanfare for the Common Man

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Enescu
Piano Quartet No. 2 in D minor, Op. 30
Tammuz Piano Quartet*










This work is amongst my favorites from Enescu. Superb performance, too.


----------



## Philidor

Again some Schnittke.

*Alfred Schnittke: Concerto No. 2 for Violin and Chamber Orchestra (1966)*

Mark Lubotsky, violin
Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Eri Klas


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening
Rachmaninov; Trio elegiaque No. 1; Brahms, Piano Trio No. 1; Ravel, Piano Trio in A minor. Neave Trio. Another excellent offering from the Neave. I look forward to every new album of theirs, especially when it contains two of my favourite trios.









Brahms: String Quartets, Quintet. Dudok Quartet. Excellent. Their Haydn is too.









Mozart, Hummel, Vanhal. Bassoon concertos performed by Sophie Dervaux and the Mozarteum Orchestra Salzburg. 









Faure: Piano Quartets, Piano Quintets, String Quartet. Raphaël Merlin, Simon Zaoui, Pierre Fouchenneret, Marie Chilemme, others. Marvelous collection of Faure’s chamber music. Companion volume to Horizons I. Recommended









Schubert: Violin Sonata in A, Fantasie in C, Rondo in B minor. Mullova, Beatson. Full of life.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven

Piano Sonata In F Minor Op. 57 "Appassionata" 
Piano Sonata In F Sharp Major Op. 78 
Piano Sonata In G Major Op. 79 
Piano Sonata In E Flat Major Op. 81a "Les Adieux" 
Piano Sonata In E Minor Op. 90 








*


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle, Amanda Roocroft, EMI)*

Rattle is a bit of a hit or miss conductor for me, so I was curious how he would do on my favourite numbered Mahler symphony. Well, for starters, he takes his time: at almost an hour it is one of the slower renditions. It is particularly noticeable in the two central movements, which compared to my 'go to' recording for this work (Haitink, Concertgebouw, Ameling, Philips, 1967) take five minutes longer - but it still sounds mostly good to me (so does the orchestra by the way). Enter La Roocroft. Now that is a surprise. I tend not to like opera singers in this work, but she pulls it off. Of course she has a good voice, and a good diction in German, but she shows that she understands that these lines require some child-like understatement. All in all, a pleasant surprise - one of the better versions of this beautiful work


----------



## Philidor

Now again op. 93.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 E minor op. 93*

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan
Recording 1966


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 6 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen*

A recent arrival given its first listen right through.
First things first - the sound of live recordings from the RFH can be iffy. This one is a bit diffuse but I find with some of these recordings, this one included, if they are played a little louder than normal then things improve enough at least for this listener.
Salonen finds plenty of detail but this is not a cold clinical account, the frisson of a live event is clearly evident. It is not going to dislodge those accounts at the very top of my current preferences - but it is a very decent disc that I will happily take down from the shelf in the future.
Also being an impecunious Scot the fact that I paid little more than the cost of a decent coffee for a new copy adds a little something to the enjoyment !


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart Concertos*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I really like this set, in particular the graceful, lyrical 5th with its blithely insouciant first movement. The other symphonies are good too, though I'm not sure I really like Newbould's completion of the eighth. However it's easy enough to programme out the last two movements.


----------



## Bruce

Beginning my day with a medley of piano tunes today. 

*Donald Martino* - Impromptu for Roger - David Holzman (piano)

I probably should include this work as a "piano tune". Not what I'd call a tune in it. I think there may be some patterns in it, but haven't quite figured out what they are yet. Still working on it. 

Much more tuneful, however, is:

*Liszt* - Ouvertüre zur Oper Oberon von Carl Maria von Weber - Han Chen (piano)
*Hindemith* - Variations - Clare Hammond (piano)
*Liza Lim* - Four Seasons (after Cy Twombly) - Fall, Winter, Summer - Marilyn Nonken (piano)
*Helmut Lachenmann* - 5 Variations on a Theme of Franz Schubert - Herbert Schuch (piano) 

This is a rather engaging piece, each variations growing more abstract (as might be expected from Lachenmann), but quite interesting. 

*György Kurtág* - Acht Klavierstücke, Op. 3 (1960) - Andor Losonczy (piano)
*Roland Kayn* - Quarten (1975-78) - Aloys Kontarsky (piano) 

I'm not quite sure what the point of this piece is. The piano is tuned to play in quarter tones, and the mish-mash of overtones obscures much sense of a structure to the piece, though that may be the point. Interesting composition, but I don't think I'll be returning to it any time soon. 

*Maurizio Kagel* - An Tasten. Klaveiretüde (1977) - Aloys Kontarsky (piano)
*John Ireland* - The Darkened Valley - Robert Helps (piano)

Listening to Ireland after Lachenmann, Kurtág, Kayn and Kagel is enlightening. Despite his tonally based and melodic style, he really does fit in well with the other three.


----------



## PuerAzaelis




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Dimace

Art Rock said:


> *Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle, Amanda Roocroft, EMI)*
> 
> Rattle is a bit of a hit or miss conductor for me, so I was curious how he would do on my favourite numbered Mahler symphony. Well, for starters, he takes his time: at almost an hour it is one of the slower renditions. It is particularly noticeable in the two central movements, which compared to my 'go to' recording for this work (Haitink, Concertgebouw, Ameling, Philips, 1967) take five minutes longer - but it still sounds mostly good to me (so does the orchestra by the way). Enter La Roocroft. Now that is a surprise. I tend not to like opera singers in this work, but she pulls it off. Of course she has a good voice, and a good diction in German, but she shows that she understands that these lines require some child-like understatement. All in all, a pleasant surprise - one of the better versions of this beautiful work


You are the first, my dearest, who suggests the Sir for such a serious work. Simon was good (while he was in Berlin) for main stream classical works and some, let us say, light compositions. I can admit that he was also a VERY good Pädagoge (teacher) for the youth of my town. Mahler could be a very bad experience if he performed without knowledge and Niveau. So many elements, so many details in his manuscripts. I will try this because I trust your opinion as well the opinion of all our experience to music members. That was a surprise for me! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works
part eight for the rest of today.

Piano Quartet no.3 in C-minor op.60 (1875):









_Zwei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.74 [Texts: Martin
Luther, after biblical sources/ Friedrich von Spee] (1863-64 and 1877):









Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.68 (1862-76):
Symphony no.2 in D op.73 (1877):









Violin Concerto in D op.77 (1878):







​


----------



## starthrower

Streaming this one.


----------



## Art Rock

*Rudi Stephan: Music for Violin and Orchestra (1911), Music for Orchestra (1910), Music for Orchestra (1912) (Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Oleg Caetani, Sergey Stadler, Chandos)*

Rudi Stephan (1887 - 1915) was a German composer of great promise who, shortly before the First World War, was considered one of the leading talents among his generation. He died in World War I (killed by a Russian sharpshooter, in what is now now Ukraine), aged 29 (from Wiki). It was about to be scheduled for listening around now anyway, but today is fitting as it is the day that we in the Netherlands remember all those who died in armed conflicts. R.I.P.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Merl

Another bunch of high-quality Alexander Quartet recordings. This time it's the Kodaly works on here (although the Bartok is quality too).


----------



## Philidor

starthrower said:


> Streaming this one.


So did I. (Ben Johnston, String Quartet No. 4 "Amazing Grace")


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some *Dvořák* songs from *Bernarda Fink* with *Roger Vignoles* from this recording:










And then a mini-concert I put together:

*Strauss
Burleske in D minor
Martha Argerich, piano
Berliner Philharmoniker
Abbado

Schmidt
Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi*


----------



## pmsummer

TARENTULE-TARENTELLE
_As a Traditional Music-Therapy_
*Anonymous - Francois Couperin - Diego Fernandez de Huete - Claudio Monteverdi - Santiago de Murcia - Michael Praetorius - Gaspar Sanz*
Atrium Musicae de Madrid
Gregorio Paniagua - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Kiki

*William Walton*
Cello Concerto
*Steven Isserlis / Philharmonia Orchestra / Paavo Järvi*
2015 (hyperion)

Apart from the bitter-sweet melancholy, Isserlis's playing particularly in the frenetic middle movement is out of this world!


----------



## Neo Romanza

First dip into this *Saint-Saëns* set of *chamber music for winds*, now playing the *Clarinet Sonata, Op. 167*:










Exquisite! Gives The Nash Ensemble a run for its' money.


----------



## Bkeske

*John Barbirolli conducts Mahler* - Sinfonie Nr. 9 D-Dur. Berliner Philharmoniker. EMI/His Masters Voice reissue, guessing mid-70’s, originally 1964. German release


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Coach G

As of recently, more recordings (mostly) by Dimitri MItropoulos:

1. (2 CDs) *Mahler*: _Symphony #3_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/WDR Orchestra, Cologne w/Lucretia West, mezzo-soprano; Women of the WDR Choir) *Debussy*: _La Mer_ (Dimitri MItropoulos/WDR Orchestra, Cologne) recorded in Cologne, Germany 1960 Ica Classics
2. *Tchaikovsky*: _Symphony #6 "Pathetique"_; _March Slav_; _Capriccio Italien_; *Mussorgsky/Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Night On Bald Mountain_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded in 1957 New York City Columbia Records
3. *Bach*: _Piano Concerto #1_ (Dimitri Mitropoulos/Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam w/Glenn Gould, piano); *Beethoven*: _Piano Concerto #5 "Emperor"_ (Josef Krips/Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra); *Schoenberg*: Piano Concerto (Dimitri Mitropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra) recorded in 1958 Salzburg, Austra; 1958 Buffalo, New York; 1958 New York City Sony Classics
4. *Shostakovich*: _Violin Concerto_ (Dimitri MItropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/David Oistrakh, violin);_ Cello Concerto_ (Eugene Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra w/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello) recorded in 1956 New York and 1959, Philadelphia CBS Masterworks Heritage
5. *Wagner*: _Forest Murmurs_ from _Siegfried_; _Act III_ from _Gotterdammurung_ (Dimitri MItropoulos/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Astrid Varney, Ramon Vinay, and other soloists) recorded in 1955 New York Archipel Records










































Here we have some wonderful recordings that take us through many reaches of the standard repertoire. While Mitropoulos' recording of Mahler's _3rd_ that he made with the WDR Orchestra in Cologne is widely acclaimed, the recording of Tchaikovsky's _6th_ is also very good, heart-felt and vigorous. The Glenn Gould "Secret Live Tapes" CD features a smooth recording of Bach's _Piano Concerto #1_ that Gould made with Mitropoulos as well as another very fine recording of Beethoven's _Emperor Concerto_ that Gould made with Josef Krips and the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra. Schoenberg's _Piano Concerto_ reunites Gould with Dimitri Mitropoulos and given an even chance Schoenberg's 12-tone contribution to the piano concerto genre is very interesting and enjoyable. Next up is a legendary recording of the Shostakovich _Violin Concerto_ featuring David Oistrakh, and while the two Prokofiev _Violin Concertos_ have been visited and revisited by the likes of Heifetz, Stern, Perlman, etc; the Shostakovich concerto is just as athletic and more emotionally profound. Mitropoulos sits out the next set while Mstislav Rostropovich and Eugene Ormandy's legendary recording of the Shostakovich _Cello Concerto_ (under, according to liner notes, the direct supervision of the composer) is featured. We end with a somewhat rough but very fine recording of Wagner that fittingly rounds things out with the end of the reign of the gods.


----------



## sAmUiLc

My favorite K364.. the violin concertos are so-so.


----------



## sAmUiLc

15 yo Kissin in Yokohama.. all Chopin recital including a top notch 3rd sonata and a fabulous Fantaisie.


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 in D minor ‘Wagner Symphony'*
_Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert Blomstedt_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saygun
Violin Concerto, Op. 44
Mirjam Tschopp, violin
Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic Orchestra
Ari Rasilainen*










And then the fourth volume of *Glazunov's SQs* on MDG with the *Utrecht String Quartet*:


----------



## 13hm13

Elgar - Della Jones, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras – Symphony No. 2 / Sea Pictures


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Sonatas for Piano and violin

CD2 
Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Korngold
Cello Concerto in C major, Op. 37
Raphael Wallfisch, cello
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Łukasz Borowicz*


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part I: 4. Trio E-flat major for two violins and b. c.

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Van Cliburn (piano), Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Fritz Reiner


----------



## sAmUiLc

12 yo Kissin playing both concertos in a single concert. Yes, 'legendary' is an apt description. I used to love him dearly, now I find him unbearably boring.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I like it better than the one on EMI, for the sound. Both are basically the same.


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: La Sonnambula

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Sylvia Stahlman (soprano), Giovanni Foiani (bass), Fernando Corena (bass), Angelo Mercuriali (tenor), Nicola Monti (tenor), Margreta Elkins (mezzo-soprano)
Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1962-09
Recording Venue: Teatro Della Pergola, Florence


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Beethoven Piano Sonatas 27-31
*


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quintets No. 1 and No. 2 (Danubius Quartet, Sandor Papp, Naxos)*

Yesterday I played the last of my Spohr string quartets CD's, so how to start the day now? Add one viola, and voila: Spohr's seven string quintets. Here are the first two.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Taneyev - Symphonies 2 & 4
Polyansky/Russian State SO









Martinu - Overture, Les Fresques, The Rock, The Parables, Estampes
Netopil/Prague Radio SO









Shostakovich - The Golden Age (complete ballet)
Serebrier/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I don't listen to a great deal of chamber music, but the Schubert String Quintet really is sublime.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schubert

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach

Lisa Batiashvili (violin), François Leleux (oboe), Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Peter Kofler

Kammerorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc



Bach, C P E: Trio in B minor for flute, violin and basso continuo, Wq 143
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV156 'Ich steh mit einem Fuß im Grabe'
Bach, J S: Concerto for Oboe & Violin in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 2 in A minor, BWV1003
Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV 244: Erbarme dich
Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV1042


----------



## Dimace

Today I decided to listen a little bit of Edmund. (his 1st symphony, composed in 1937) 

Rubbra composed his first 4 symphonies between 1937 and 1942 and I could say that are sharing the same style, which remind me more Bax and less Vaughan - Williams. I gave a description for such compositions: Walk & Explore. It is (this is more underline with Bax) like we don't have a very stable idea of what we want initially to compose and we gain such on the way. (I'm not a big fan of this composing way) Despite this I could say that I can listen for a while such works (one way or an other I'm not serial listener) without my nerves to collapse. It is a good new music exploring alternativ, but nothing very touching for me at least. Vaughan was Rubra supporter, but I really find the music of the first superior. (personal view this one) I suggest this Chandos set as a useful addition to any CM collection. BBC National Orchestra and Hickox seem to make good job with the composer, but I can't make comparisons, because I have never listened another recording with this symphony / -ies.


----------



## Bourdon

*CD 1*


----------



## Malx

*Johnston, String Quartet No 4 - Kepler Quartet.

Ligeti, String Quartet No 1 'Metamorphoses nocturnes' - Cuarteto Casals.

Kurtag, 12 Microludes for string quartet Op 13 - Cuarteto Casals.*

Three very fine relatively modern works for String Quartet of differing styles.


----------



## Rogerx

Stanislaw Moniuszko: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Piotr Sałajczyk (piano)

Plawner Quintet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part nine
scattered throughout the afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.1 in G op.78 (1878-79):









_Acht Klavierstücke_ for piano op.76 (1871 and 1878):
_Zwei Rhapsodien_ for piano op.79 (1879):
_Ungarische Tänze nos.11-21_ for piano duet WoO (1880): ***

(*** Julius Katchen with Jean-Pierre Marty)









_Akademische Festouvertüre_ for orchestra op.80 (1880):
Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat op.83 (1878-81):










_Nänie_ [_Funeral Song_] for mixed choir and orchestra
op.82 [Text: Friedrich Schiller] (1881):
_Gesang der Parzen_ [_Song of the Fates_] for mixed choir and
orchestra op.89 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1882):


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

"Des Knaben Wunderhorn" my favorite Mahler work,a fine recording it is,the acoustics are wonderful.








*


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> *Mahler
> 
> "Des Knaben Wunderhorn" my favorite Mahler work,a fine recording it is,the acoustics are wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very BIG recording this one. I can't live without it as Mahler's fan. Must have for any serious collector. (and one of the most suitable covers ever made for CD set. Master work!)


----------



## Art Rock

Charles Villiers Stanford: four string quartets (3,4,6,7) on YouTube by the Dante Quartet as I don't have them on CD (yet):

SQ3
SQ4
SQ6
SQ7

I found the sixth particularly good, but the seventh is not far behind.


----------



## OCEANE

classic performance


----------



## Rogerx

Thalberg: Apothéose & Fantasies on French Operas

Mark Viner (piano)

Thalberg: Fantasias and variations on Les Huguenots, Op. 20
Thalberg: Grand Caprice sur des motifs de l’opéra Charles VI de F. Halévy, Op. 48
Thalberg: Grand Caprice sur la Marche de l’Apothéose de Berlioz, Op. 58
Thalberg: Grande Fantaisie sur des motifs de l’opéra La Muette de Portici de D. F. E. Auber, Op. 52
Thalberg: Grande Fantaisie sur l'opera de Meyerbeer 'Les Huguenots', Op.43
Thalberg: L’Art du chant appliqué au piano, Op. 70
Thalberg: L’Art du chant appliqué au piano, Op. 70: 'Bella adorata incognita' from Mercadante's Il giuramento
Thalberg: L’Art du chant appliqué au piano, Op. 70: 'Casta diva' from Bellini's Norma


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel

Melodies








*


----------



## OCEANE

I'm not a big fan of Debussy but listen to his music occasionally...such La Mer, one of the composer's most respected and influential works.


----------



## OCEANE

Listening to the Oceanides mainly, I felt Sibelius' symphonic expression is totally different from Debussy and found Sibelius' more than tone painting.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 3
WOLFGANG AMADEUS MOZART (1756–1791)
Symphony No. 32 in G major, KV 318
Symphony No. 38 in D major, KV 504 ‘Prague’
Clarinet Concerto in A major, KV 622
Gervase de Peyer, clarinet

London Symphony Orchestra

Peter Maag


----------



## Art Rock

*Maximilian Steinberg: Symphony No.2, Variations for Orchestra (Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi, Deutsche Grammophon)*

More music by the composer once considered the hope of Russian music. Symphony No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 8 "In memoriam Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov" (1909) is a wonderful tribute to his father-in-law. I really enjoyed re-listening to this symphony. The variations for orchestra are less interesting, but not bad.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opus 109, 110, 111

Limited Edition CD+DVD

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Bloch* recording on Capriccio:


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra, Raymond Leppard, John Mitchinson, Janet Baker, BBC Radio Classics)*

A live recording from 1977 (not much noise during the playing, but loads between the movements). Leppard is not a conductor I would immediately associate with Mahler, but I think he does a good job, as does the orchestra. Mitchinson has the right type of voice for this work, but still sounds uncomfortable in the first movement (he does better in the other two). Not surprisingly, Baker does very well in her parts, especially in Abschied. All in all, a decent CD (especially taking into account it is live), but not near the top.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 167968
> 
> 
> Listening to the Oceanides mainly, I felt Sibelius' symphonic expression is totally different from Debussy and found Sibelius' more than tone painting.


*Sibelius Tone Poems: *I sampled this one on i-Tunes and bought it on eBay, So thanks for sharing!


----------



## Itullian

Symphony no. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Chôros Volume 2

Fabio Zanon (guitar), Dante Yenque, Ozéas Arantes & Samuel Hamzem (horn) & Darrin Coleman Milling (bass trombone), Linda Bustani and Ilan Rechtman (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling


Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 1 for guitar
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 4 for three horns & trombone
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 6 for orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 8 for large orchestra & 2 pianos
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 9 for orchestra


----------



## Vasks

_Exploring Alan's stuff on LPs_

*Hovhaness - Overture to "Khaldis" (Masselos/Heliodor)
Hovhaness - Mysterious Mountain [Symphony #2] (Reiner/RCA)
Hovhaness - Harp Sonata (McDonald/Klavier)
Hovhaness - Symphony #4 [for Wind Ensemble] (Roller/Mercury)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Yoshimatsu
Symphony No. 2, "At terra"
BBC Philharmonic
Sachio Fujioka*


----------



## Dimace

Art Rock said:


> *Maximilian Steinberg: Symphony No.2, Variations for Orchestra (Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi, Deutsche Grammophon)*
> 
> More music by the composer once considered the hope of Russian music. Symphony No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 8 "In memoriam Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov" (1909) is a wonderful tribute to his father-in-law. I really enjoyed re-listening to this symphony. The variations for orchestra are less interesting, but not bad.


His 1st symphony, you have already presented yesterday, my dearest, is (for me) even better. I like Maximilian and I consider him VERY good composer, with bold melodic lines, composing plan and vision. (his 4th symphony, shows us his vision & his orison) I suggest also his VERY good violin concerto Op.37. Very nice to see composers like him in our community, because with Gods (Beethoven, Bach and Co) and Legends (the super well known great composers) our orison and knowledge will never be expand.


----------



## senza sordino

Stravinsky Violin Concerto
Honegger Pacific 231
Honegger Rugby
Frank Martin Violin Concerto
Stravinsky Circus Polka









A good CD, with some very interesting fillers. Recommended.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part ten for the rest of today.
I know JB was a model of consistency throughout the whole of his
career but there is some real cream here, and with lots more to come.

Piano Trio no.2 in C op.87 (1880-82):









String Quintet no.1 in F op.88 (1882):









Symphony no.3 in F op.90 (1883):
Symphony no.4 in E-minor op.98 (1884-85):









Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.99 (1886):







​


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 4*

This is definitely an inextinguishable recording. And the tympanist is having the time of his life.


----------



## deangelisj35

sbmonty said:


> Beethoven: Late Sonatas
> Alfred Brendel


They should have made an Alfred Brendel biopic and had Michael Caine play the lead role.


----------



## Manxfeeder

deangelisj35 said:


> They should have made an Alfred Brendel biopic and had Michael Caine play the lead role.


And the theme song would be What's It All About, Alfie? Suddenly it all makes sense . . .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Manxfeeder said:


> And the theme song would be What's It All About, Alfie? Suddenly it all makes sense . . .


The neighborhood kids learned the hard way not to ring old man Brendel's door-bell and run away...


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ifukube
Symphonic Fantasies Nos. 1-3
Rondo in Boulesque for Orchestra
Tokyo SO
Yasuhiko Shiozawa*

From this set -


----------



## haziz

deangelisj35 said:


> They should have made an Alfred Brendel biopic and had Michael Caine play the lead role.




Yes, but all seven theatregoers that would go see it would hardly cover the salary of the gaffer, let alone the star!


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
String Quartet No. 1 
*Borodin Quartet *
2015 (Decca)

Delightful and very solid.


----------



## Bkeske

*Evgeny Mravinsky conducts Tchaikovsky* - Symphonies No. 4 In F Minor, Op.36 / No. 5 In E Minor, Op. 64 / No. 6 In B Minor, Op. 74 "Pathétique". Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon 4LP box reissue, 1974.


----------



## sAmUiLc

She used to occupy a high place in my book, real high. Then she became a HIPster and I lost interest.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1979–1980)

I think the live recording is better but this is still a fine recording of Mahler's Ninth. The overall conception isn't that different, but the live recording is more urgent and perhaps more immediate. This Rondo-Burleske is less savage than the live recording's; it isn't the tempo, but just the "bite" and the timbre that's different. I'm not in a position to comment on Karajan's fidelity to Mahler's score in this recording; I'm not following with the score right now. I still have a bunch more Mahler Ninths to listen to! But up next is the Fifth:









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
Bernard Haitink: Concertgebouw Orchestra (1970)

This performance is new to me. I always like some variety. I'm aware that Haitink also conducted the Fifth with the Berlin Philharmonic; will have to check out that recording at some time as well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60, B 112
Czech Philharmonic
Ančerl*










Next up two back-to-back *Tchaikovsky* works:

*Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50
Vadim Repin, Mischa Maisky, Lang Lang

Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique"
Berliners
HvK*

From these recordings -


----------



## Coach G

Today, the music of Gottschalk:
















I've had these wonderful old recordings for years. They are the only Gottschalk CDs I have in my music library. Long before there was Charles Ives or Aaron Copland, America had Louis Moreau Gottschalk (1829-1869). The piano music is famous for those wide intervals and Liberace-like cascades. But then some of the piano music and orchestral music curiously anticipate Charles Ives as it freely borrows from American patriotic songs such as "Yankee Doodle" and even plays American tunes against one another in a very Ives-like tour-de-force. The fourteen-minute "opera" _Escenas Capestres (Cuban Country Scene)_ is the unknown element in a grand Cuban-American trifecta that might also include Copland's _Danzon Cubano_ and Gershwin's _Cuban Overture_.


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM D'ANNE DE BRETAGNE
*Antoine de Févin*
Doulce Mémoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - director
_
Alpha Classics - Outhere_


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov Mariss Jansons, St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra – Symphony No.3, Symphonic Dances


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 and Moments Musicaux D780

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Knorf

*John Adams: *_Harmonielehre_
San Francisco Symphony, Michael Tilson Thomas










*John Adams: *_El Dorado_
Hallé, Kent Nagano

_







_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Guarnieri
Symphony No. 3
São Paulo SO
Neschling*


----------



## Rogerx

Ernst - Violin Music

Ilya Gringolts (violin), Ashley Wass (piano)



Ernst, H W: Der Erlkönig - Grand Caprice Op. 26
Ernst, H W: Élégie, Op. 10
Ernst, H W: Fantaisie brillante sur l'opéra Otello de Rossini, Op. 11
Ernst, H W: Sechs mehrstimmige Etüden solo violin


----------



## sAmUiLc

Hotter's later recording.. this is Wotan's wanderer. My top favorite of all, closely followed by Hynninen/Gothoni on Ondine.
I also love Schreier/Richter, but I prefer baritone in the cycle.


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quintets No. 3 and No. 4 (New Haydn Quartet, Sandor Papp, Naxos)*

More Spohr in the morning: the second of four CD's with Spohr's seven string quintets.As always, a pleasure to listen to.


----------



## Bruce

Finishing my evening with *Beethoven*:

Leonore Overture No. 1 in C major, Op. 138 - Kurt Mazur/Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra
Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67 - Claudio Abbado/Berlin PO
Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73 - Arthur Rubinstein (piano); Erich Leinsdof/Boston SO


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Prokofiev: Scythian Suite, Romeo and Juliet (Excerpts)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sibelius: Violin Concerto (original version)
Ilya Gringolts / Lahti SO / Okko Kamu
On CD-R

It was from a concert during Sibelius Festival in Lahti a few years ago. The video podcast was available online for quite some time. I made an audio copy at the first chance for my personal pleasure. It is quite different from Kavakos on BIS. Happy to have both to listen to whenever my mood strikes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part eleven for this morning. 
An earlier than usual session as I will be out or indisposed for most of today

Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.101 (1886):









Concerto in A-minor for violin, cello and orchestra op.102 (1887):









_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.106 [Texts: Franz Kugler/
Christian Reinhold Köstlin/Klaus Groth/Gustav Adolf Frey/
Christian Reinhold Köstlin] (bet. 1885-88):
_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.107 [Texts: Paul Fleming/
Carl von Lemcke/Otto Friedrich Gruppe/Detlev von Liliencron/
Paul Heyse] (bet. 1886-88):
_Zigeunerlieder_ - eleven songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and
piano op.103, nos.1-7 and 11 arr. for voice and piano [Texts: Hugo
Conrat, after Hungarian folk sources] (orig. 1887-88 - arr. 1889):









Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.100 (1886):
Violin Sonata no.3 in D-minor op.108 (1886-88):


----------



## tortkis

Josef Suk: Complete Works for String Quartet, Piano Quintet - Minguet Quartett, Matthias Kirschnereit (CPO)









String Quartet No. 2 is especially good.


----------



## sAmUiLc

How deep can a human reach down?


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore

Dame Joan Sutherland (Adina), Luciano Pavarotti (Nemorino), Dominic Cossa (Belcore), Spiro Malas (Dulcamara), Maria Casula (Giannetta)

English Chamber Orchestra & Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge


----------



## sAmUiLc

The boy was 14 when he recorded this. I read he was 12 when he made American debut with the same concerto under Rostropovich conducting NYPO. I do have more CDs with him, made as a grown-up: Brahms concertos and Brahms 3rd sonata. Like the 2nd concerto and the sonata.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening: was in the mood for Hindemith for some reason.

Symphonie Mathis Der Maler, Trauermusik, Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes by Weber, Konzertmusic Op 50, Der Schwanendreher, Nobilissima Visione
Blomstedt/San Francisco









String Quartets 2 & 3
Amar Quartet









Piano Sonatas, 1922 Suite
Korevaar









Violin Concerto, Violin Sonatas
Zimmermann, violin; Jarvi/Frankfurt Radio SO; Pace, piano









Heckelphone Trio Op 47, Clarinet Quartet (1938), Sonata for 4 Horns (1952)
Ensemble Villa Musica


----------



## Art Rock

*Rudi Stephan: Chamber Music and Songs (Hinrich Alpers, Koss Quartet et al, Sony, 2 CD's)*

More music by German composer Rudi Stephan who was killed at age 28 in 1915 after only two weeks in the trenches. It contains all songs and chamber music he composed. Like the orchestral music album I played two days ago, it shows that he was a very talented composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64/Strauss, R: Symphonische Fantasie aus Die Frau ohne Schatten, TrV 234a


Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2017-12-02
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


----------



## Malx

Streamed via Qobuz.

*Mahler, Symphony No 1 - LPO, Klaus Tennstedt.*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, Op. 37b,

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


Tchaikovsky: Aveu Passioné in E minor
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (6), Op. 51


----------



## Vasks

_Playing records that I got and loved when I was a teenager_ 

*Rossini - Overture to "La Gazza Ladra" (Karajan/Angel)
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto #1 (Cliburn/RCA)
Saint-Saens - Bacchanale from "Samson & Delilah" (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen

Les Offrandes oubliées
L' Ascension
Poèmes pour Mi, song cycle for soprano & piano (or orchestra), I/17b: Premier Livre









*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges - Violin Concertos

Qian Zhou (violin)

Toronto Camerata, Kevin Mallon

Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in D, Op. 3 No. 1, AE353
Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in D, Post No. 2, AE355
Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto No. 10 in G, AE411


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Firebird & Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Piano Sonata in C Minor, D958*

I don't know what it is about this set, but I don't like to listen to it very much. It might be the sound; maybe the piano is more closely miked than I'm used to. I'm comparing it to his earlier Vanguard recording, and I like listening to that one better, even though the later recording has more nuance.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Reger: Piano Concerto, 6 Intermezzi

Joseph Moog (piano), Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern, Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrubrucken Kaiserslautern, Nicholas Milton


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Septet, Op. 65
Laurent Wagschal, piano
Solistes de l'orchestre de Paris*

From this 2-CD set -










An absolute delight. Outstanding performance, too.


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D major*
_London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Hickox









_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

This is nice. It isn't too fast or slow. It sounds like Celi wants everyone to relish every moment of the piece.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Berliner Philharmoniker (1997)

I'm really loving this set the more I listen to it! He really does some unconventional things with the phrasing in the first movement. I think the reason I'm appreciating this set is that it is really _different_; I cannot accuse Harnoncourt of being a conformist. But it's not radically different for the sake of being radically different. It's as if Harnoncourt had never heard anyone else play Brahms before he took up the score, and that I respect. The sound (and in particular the high string sound) is much less lush than the late-'80s Karajan or early-'90s Abbado, with the same orchestra, but it's not ascetic. I'll play the Third Symphony next, which will complete the cycle for me; Harnoncourt also did the overtures and Haydn variations, which I still have to hear. I'm super impressed by this set so far, though. 

After I finish Harnoncourt's Brahms Third, I will listen to yet another Mahler Ninth:








Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Leonard Bernstein: Berliner Philharmoniker (1979)

October 4, 1979, was the first time Bernstein conducted the Berlin Philharmonic, and October 5, 1979 was the last time. This recording was taken from the October 4 concert. I haven't heard it before. There's the famous story about the trombones failing to enter at the climax of the last movement, supposedly due to an audience member collapsing. I'm a bit curious about how this will compare to the (analogue) studio Karajan recording, which was recorded in November 1979 and February and September 1980, so within a year of Bernstein's concert. I've heard Bernstein's Concertgebouw recording of the Ninth but it was a long time ago; I also need to hear his New York recording. We are lucky that such a great work has a solid discography.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 13
BEETHOVEN Cello Sonata, Op. 5 No. 1
Pablo Casals

Cello Sonata, Op. 69
Paul Grümmer

Violin Sonata Op. 47 ‘Kreutzer’
Georg Kulenkampff


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 9
Wiener Philharmoniker - Herbert von Karajan
live - july 25th 1976


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, Symphony No. 4

This set includes two recordings of the 4th. I'm listening to the 1987 recording. It isn't holding my attention like the 1995 recording. He is doing basically the same thing, but it seems like in 1995 it all came together.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

Mahler, Symphony No. 1

This just came in from Jpc.de. I've been looking for something to stir up the fire for Mahler that I lost five years ago, and I think I found it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schuman
Symphony No. 3
NY Philharmonic
Bernstein*










Exhilarating. Anyone who is a fan of William Schuman and owns recordings of his music, this is a pretty standard recommendation. If you don't own it and are a fan of Schuman, then I'll have to ask: WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?!?!? BUY IT NOW!!!


----------



## Art Rock

*Wilhelm Stenhammar: String Quartets Nos 1 & 2 (Stenhammar Quartet, BIS)*

Re-playing my orchestral Stenhammar CD's gave some mixed reactions, so let's see how his string quartets will do. These two are early works (1894-1896), composed when he was still in his early twenties. They sound confident and very convincing - I love them, especially the second. If the other quartets are as good (or possibly even better), this is a SQ cycle that has been shamefully neglected.


----------



## Bkeske

A rare Friday performance. I got my work done early so I could enjoy.

Streaming The Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall.

Today‘s program, which thus far is very nice indeed:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Disc 4 (Orchesterlieder) from this *Korngold Capriccio* box set released not too long ago:


----------



## pmsummer

CŒUR
_French Courtly Songs from the Late 16th Century_
*Various Composers*
Le Poéme Harmonique
Vincent Dumstre - Renaissance guitar, theorbe, arrangement, direction
_
Alpha_


----------



## Dimace

To begin the WE I will come to you with a very nice ESOTERIC SACD with works of my beloved R. Strauss. Wiener Ph., 1959 / 60 (Decca London) and the Great Karajan made initially this splendid recording. Then, in 2015 or 16 the Esoteric Co of Japan, turned it to digital with awesome result. Because I own the first 1959 recording, I can assure you than the sound quality is FIVE times better! SUPER TEC from the Japs.

_(The Esoteric SACDs history tends to be a little bit curious. They have put them (the Japs) in the luxury category items and their taxation climbed up to the mountains. The copies are producing are few (because of the high price) and reprints are out of question. I remember the time I was buying with 60 USD new items... Now I must pay the double or triple. So look for Esoteric, because I have the feeling that the prices will be worsen. (not to mention 23% German VAT plus almost 50% custom, if you buy them from Japan. I look mainly at France, which, this moment, is the ONLY country you can buy Esoteric at a logic price.)_


----------



## Kiki

*William Walton*
Symphony No. 1 
*Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Vladimir Ashkenazy*
1991 (Decca)

Is William Walton, as a symphonist, a bit neglected? I think this is a great symphony anyway, flowing and exciting.


----------



## Merl

I've enjoyed listening to these quartets again. It's been a while.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Martinů's 5th* w/ *Järvi* and the *Bambergers*:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing *Martinů's 5th* w/ *Järvi* and the *Bambergers*:


A bamberger sounds good right now. Maybe with some fries.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Kabalevsky's Piano Sonata No. 1 In F Major, Op. 6* with *Michael Korstick*:


----------



## Bkeske

*Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen* - The Symphonies of Carl Nielsen, Album 1 : Symphonies No. 1, 2, 3 & Andante Lamentoso (At The Bier Of A Young Artist) / Bohemian-Danish Folk Melody / Helios Overture, Op. 17. Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Seraphim 3LP box, 1975


----------



## Bruce

Starting the evening program with: 

*Sibelius *- Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52 - Colin Davis/London SO










*Ravel *- Piano Concerto in D major - Cécile Ousset (piano); Simon Rattle/CBSO










*Tchaikovsky *- Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36 - Evgeny Mravinsky/St. Petersburg PO


----------



## sAmUiLc

At halfway.. to Book 2..


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Khachaturian's Piano Sonata* with *Iyad Sughayer* on *BIS*:


----------



## OCEANE

Rogerx said:


> Stravinsky: The Firebird & Rimsky-Korsakov: Le Coq d'Or
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


Thanks for sharing this album ...an energetic performance (The Firebird) with Onyx' outstanding sound quality.


----------



## OCEANE

Itullian said:


>


Thanks for sharing.
I listened this series sometime ago and compared several titled sonatas with Barenboim's previous version (the series with DVD issued). I'm reluctant to go into the details but IMHO, his play is not very consistent in some major sonatas, i.e. first movement could fine while the following movements miss the momentum (to my personal taste only)


----------



## Bkeske

*Sir Adrian Boult conducts Tchaikovsky* - Tchaikovsky Suite No. 3 In G Major Opus. 55. Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire. London reissue 1967, originally 1956


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Chávez
Piano Concerto
Jorge Federico Osorio, piano
Orquesta Sinfónica Nacional de México
Enrique Arturo Diemecke*

From this OOP recording -










Great stuff! This recording is particularly noteworthy in that the _Violin Concerto_ is performed here as well. Both of these concerti from Chávez have not been recorded but only a few times, especially the PC, which has two recordings on CD (and a few others on LP that have never been reissued on CD).


----------



## Bruce

OCEANE said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> I listened this series sometime ago and compared several titled sonatas with Barenboim's previous version (the series with DVD issued). I'm not reluctant to go into the details but IMHO, his play is not very consistent in some major sonatas, i.e. first movement could fine while the following movements miss the momentum (to my personal taste only)


I agree, kind of. Occasionally I find Barenboim's tempos a little too slow in slow movements; he tends to lose the structure of the piece. But in general, I like this set quite a bit.


----------



## OCEANE

It's a good compilation of Ronn Mcfarlane's musical art indeed


----------



## SigmaOctantis

Currently listening to:

*Beethoven *- Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31, No. 2, 3rd movement (played by Friedrich Gulda)






This is one of my favorite Beethoven sonatas. The third movement, especially. That section from 2:23 to about 2:55 can get me quite choked up if I'm in a particular mood and I just wonder how Beethoven himself was feeling when writing this piece.

I own the entire set of the sonatas by Friedrich Gulda on the Brilliant Classics label. I absolutely love the way he plays; there's a certain 'edge' or sharpness to the sound that really works for me, even the slower, softer movements. It's my personal 'definitive' set and it's my go-to when listening to Beethoven's sonatas.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Final Piano Pieces

Stephen Hough (piano)

*Johannes Brahms ( 7 May 1833 – 3 April 1897)*


----------



## OCEANE

This is my reference interpretation of Mozart PCs. Whether it is LSO or English Chamber Orchestra, the whole concerto led by Curzon is well balanced....no technique or dynamic issue but the beauty of Mozart's music....even the 2nd movement of 488 is not that sad but emotional.

P.S. Kenneth Wilkinson's recording guaranteed the best Decca sound of that time.


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now I reach the end of *Isang Yun* box set on *Camerata*:

*Symphonies No. 2
Bavarian RSO
Georg Schmöhe

Symphony No. 4
Tokyo Metropolitan Orchestra
Hiroyuki Iwaki*


----------



## OCEANE

There was a time maestro Ashkenazy being a pure pianist.
This collection (1973-1980 recorded) has been with me for yeas and IMHO is a good show of his musical art & belief...no show-off but rational expression of the context of the music. I particularly like his Pastoral---mild and natural.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5/Tchaikovsky: The Voyevoda, symphonic ballad Op. 78

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi



*Pjotr Iljitsj Tsjaikovski (Votkinsk, 7 mei 1840 – Sint-Petersburg, 6 november 1893)*


----------



## OCEANE

Having to listened to Gendron a lot lately, I found him quite often softening the edges to keep a gentle flow throughout (Beethoven Cello Sonatas Op. 5 & 106 / Haydn Cello Concerto No. 2 ). I like his approach which sounds to me even better in Boccherini & Haydn.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Suk
Under The Apple-Tree, Suite from the music to the dramatic legend by Julius Zeyer, Op. 20
Eva Děpoltová, soprano
Czech Philharmonic
Libor Pešek*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Beethoven - Razumovsky Quartets
Kuijken Quartet









Stephan - Music for Violin and Orchestra; Music for Orchestra (1910) and (1912)
Caetani/Melbourne SO, Stephan, violin
I didn't know of Stephan until Art Rock's recent posts so streamed this one. Very interesting - further listening is in order.









Tamberg - Joanna Tentata Suite, Symphonic Dances, Concerto Grosso
Jarvi/Residentie Orkest den Haag









Mahler - Symphony 6
Gielen/SWR SO









Shostakovich - Piano Quintet, Piano Trio 2
Borodin Quartet, Leonskaja


----------



## Malx

A couple of the big three 'B's to get this Saturday morning off to a fine start.

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 135 - Quatuor Ébène.

J S Bach, Double Concerto for Violin, Oboe, Strings & Continuo BWV1060R + Violin Concerto BWV1042 - Lisa Batiashvili (violin), Francois Leleux (oboe), Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters de Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc.

















*


----------



## haziz

*Copland: Lincoln Portrait
Copland: Billy the Kid Suite*

_London Symphony Orchestra, Henry Fonda (narrator)
Aaron Copland_

Appropriate music played last evening on the drive from Gettysburg, PA, back to my hotel.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa

Larissa Diadkova, Galina Gorchakova, Sergei Leiferkus, Anatoly Kotcherga, Sergej Larin, Richard Margison, Monte Pederson & Robert Rydholm

The Royal Opera Chorus Stockholm & Göteborgs Symfonike, Neeme Järvi


As it would be Tchaikovsky's Birthday......


----------



## sAmUiLc

To me, he is the most gifted pianist of all time, along with Josef Hofmann. It is a shame he didn't record more when he was young, because he seems to have lost mojo by the time he started recording belatedly.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part I: 
5. Solo B minor for flute and b. c.
6. Conclusion E minor for two flutes, strings and b. c.

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## sAmUiLc

Once I compared every piece on this CD with earlier recordings to her later celebrated Hyperion set. And every time I preferred the one on this set. I had another occasion listening online to her Wigmore Hall recital with French repertoire. She was excellent. A British pianist who excels in French piano music!


----------



## Philidor

Morning pleasure with Mozart and Perahia.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

Piano Concerto No. 5 D major KV 175
Piano Concerto No. 6 B-flat major KV 238*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and conductor


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quintets No. 5 and No. 6 (New Haydn Quartet, Sandor Papp, Naxos)*

More Spohr in the morning: the third of four CD's with Spohr's seven string quintets. As good as the previous ones.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Some may find Kaufmann's approach a litte too operatic, I suppose, but for the most part he reins in his full dramatic tenor and this is a sensitive, well thought out intepretation of Schubert's endlessly fascinating song cycle. His diction is well nigh perfect and he is given excellent support from Helmut Deutsch on the piano.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I saw her live once. Beside being a charming pianist, one thing I still remember is that she used a chair with back support instead of a piano stool. The only time I saw it out of a few hundreds.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This edition of the famous Schwarzkopf/Fischer 1950 Schubert recital adds Fischer's 1952 recording of Schubert's _6 Moments musicaux, D780_. 

The voice itself is unfailingly lovely throughout, the emotional range, from joyful happiness (_Im Frühling, Der Musensohn) _to horror (_Gretchen am Spinnrade, Die junge Nonne_) wide, though in later life Schwarzkopf herself would find the drama of Gretchen too operatic (I don't agree). Fischer's accompaniments are superb throughout. I particularly like the rippling effect he achieves in _Auf dem Wasser zu singen, _which gives the impression of moonlight gleaming on the water, but this is just one of many similar revelations. This is a classic recital and I simply cannot understand the charges of over-interpretation and mannerism that are sometimes leveled at Schwarzkopf, at least not here.

It is also good to have Fischer's wonderful _Moments musicaux_ as a makeweight.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part twelve for this morning.

_Fest und Gedenksprüche_ [_Festival and Commemoration Sentences_] - 
three motets for unaccompanied mixed choir op.109
[Texts: Martin Luther, after biblical sources] (1888-89):
_Drei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.110 
[Texts: _Psalm LXIX_/anon./Paul Eber](1889):










Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in A-minor op.114 (1891):









String Quintet no.2 in G op.111 (1890):
Clarinet Quintet in B-minor op.115 (1891):









_(21) Ungarische Tänze_ for piano duet WoO1, 
arr. for orchestra (orig. 1858-68 and 1880): ***









*** orch. by Johannes Brahms (1, 3 and 10)/Antonín Dvořák (19-21)/
Albert Parlow (6 and 16)/Iván Fischer (2, 4, 5, 7, 11-14)/
Robert Schollum (8 and 9)/Frigyes Hidas (15, 17 and 18)​


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 18 No 1 - Cuarteto Casals.*

The recording selected by Laura Tunbridge this morning as her favourite on Radio 3's Building a Library. Her shortlist was small given the huge quantity of recordings of this piece available - interesting to hear her thoughts albeit as usual curtailed by the short time frame the programme permits for comment.


----------



## Philidor

Now again some Shostakovich.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 D minor op. 47*

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons


----------



## Rogerx

-

Strauss, R: Vier sinfonische Zwischenspiele aus Intermezzo, TrV 246a/ 
Don Quixote, Op. 35++


Yo-Yo Ma (cello)++, Steven Ansell (viola)
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2018-04-03
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2021-03-31
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart* — Robert Casadesus / George Szell, Members Of The Cleveland Orchestra* – Piano Concerto No. 21 In C Major K.467 / Piano Concerto No. 24 In C Minor K.491


----------



## OCEANE

It's live recording by Japan engineering and there are 4 Mahler symphonies in the series.

p.s. Youtube of Honeck directing live NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra is worthy to watch.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 168057
> 
> View attachment 168058


I wish I had this precious CD of Dorian Recording.
Ivan Moravec's Nocturnes impress so much.


----------



## Philidor

Recent Quartets.

*Ben Johnston

String Quartet No. 4 "Amazing Grace"
String Quartet No. 5*

Kepler Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Graun: Concerti

Cappella Academica Frankfurt
Graun, J G: Concerto for Recorder and Violin in C Major, GraunWV CvXIII:96
Graun, J G: Concerto for Violin, Viola, Strings & B.c.
Graun, J G: Symphony for Strings & B.c.


----------



## OCEANE

Carry on this series..


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Tatiana Nikolayeva plays Bach*










This may be one of my favourite discs of JS Bach’s Keyboard Music. Nikolayeva’s playing and interpretation just hit the mark for me.


----------



## Merl

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 168067
> 
> Carry on this series..


It's a shame he hasn't finished this series. The 1st and 4th are great (especially the 1st).


----------



## sAmUiLc

Even though they say this is a fake, I ain't letting it go.


----------



## Philidor

Now again Nelsons' view on the Russian composer.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 B minor op. 54*

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons


----------



## sAmUiLc

OCEANE said:


> I wish I had this precious CD of Dorian Recording.
> Ivan Moravec's Nocturnes impress so much.


I don't know where you live, but if in America I am sure you can find a decent used copy either on Amazon or ebay. I don't know the situation of other countries.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Debussy - String Quartets

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Philidor

Those polls ...

*Hans Abrahamsen: String Quartet No. 4 (2012)*

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various works part thirteen
of thirteen for the rest of the afternoon.

Brahms sadly succumbed to illness aged 63 after a lifetime of usually
rude health, but there is a kind of consolation in that he departed from
this world with his creative powers unimpaired. Brahms was alleged to
have said seven years before his death that he was seriously thinking
about giving up composition (directly after his second string quintet) as
he liked the idea of a carefree and indolent retirement. I'm glad that he
changed his mind and carried on but it's a pity that a longer life with its
carefree and indolent retirement was to be denied him. Thank you, JB.

_Sieben Fantasien_ for piano op.116 (1892):
_Drei Intermezzi_ for piano op.117 (1892):
_Sechs Klavierstücke_ for piano op.118 (1893):
_Vier Klavierstücke_ for piano op.119 (1893):










Clarinet Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.120 no.1 (1894):
Clarinet Sonata no.2 in E-flat op.120 no.2 (1894):










_Vier ernste Gesänge_ [_Four Serious Songs_] for bass/baritone and piano
op.121 [Texts: Martin Luther, after biblical sources] (1896):










_(11) Choral-Vorspiele_ for organ op.post.122 (1896):


----------



## haziz




----------



## OCEANE

The dynamic range of Mahler 5 fully utilizes the sound engineering in this recording. 
I listened to the DSD file and the soundstage is so spacious and subtle details are well replayed.


----------



## Rogerx

*Raff - Symphonies Nos. 8* & 10

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Itullian




----------



## OCEANE

haziz said:


>


Thanks for sharing this music of Louise Farrenc, a French female composer (1804-1875).

I have an initial listening of Symphony No. 1 which IMHO is a very mature symphonic work and masterfully orchestrated. I like it very much and will definitely repeat the listening and explore her other musical works.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Philidor

Next Nelsons. So far, I am much more convinced than by Jansons's recordings.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 C major op. 60*

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons


----------



## SearsPoncho

Ben Johnston - String Quartet #4 - Kepler Quartet

John Ireland - Decorations - John Lenehan (piano) 

Haydn - String Quartet Op.64, #2 - Kodaly Quartet

Mozart - Symphonies Nos. 36 and 38 - Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic

*Happy Mother's Day* (tomorrow) for all our spectacular mothers!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Ernest John Moeran* (1894-1950)
_Symphony in g minor
Sinfonietta
Overture for a Masque_

New Philharmonia Orchestra (Symphony)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Philidor

Next American Dream.

*Gloria Coates: String Quartet No. 3 (1975)*

Kreutzer Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58


Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1981-07-10
Recording Venue: 3 & 10 July 1981/ Kingsway Hall, London.


----------



## OCEANE

Loving Mahler No.3 the most, I have it in the last session of this 4-symphony Exton DSD series. 

Honeck is my favorite Mahler conductor (living) as well as Chailly, Ivan Fischer & Gabriel Feltz, etc. To me, there is no single or absolute approach to Mahler symphonies while for my subjective feeling everything about Honeck performance sounds justifiable and reasonable. 

If there is one choice for Honeck's coming recording, I wish it is Mahler No. 6.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading into work:

*Kabalevsky
Colas Breugnon Suite, Op. 24a
NDR Radiophilharmonie
Adrian Prabava*










Such a fun romp!


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Smetana : Symphonic Poems 'Ma Vlast' *




Kenichiro Kobayashi, conductor
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
1:21:17


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
String Quartet No. 2 
*Mandelring Quartett *
2005 (audite)

All the folksy, pagan, Stravinskian attributes are there. Then add a lot of suspense as spice. Remarkable.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 Adam Harasiewicz,

Wiener Symphoniker, Heinrich Hollreiser


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Milhaud, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Philidor

"Desert" and "minimal" are matching in some way ...

*Steve Reich: The Desert Music*

Steve Reich and Musicians
with Members of the Brooklyn Philharmonic and Chorus
Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming live via The Digital Concert Hal…..The 50th Anniversary performance of the Karajan Acadamy.

Today’s program:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Before, Verklärte Nacht










Now, Mahler's 2nd


----------



## D Smith

Celebrating one of my favourite composers birthday today,
Brahms: Haydn variations. Symphony No. 3. Harnoncourt, Berlin









Brahms: Piano trios 1,2,3. Christian Tetzlaff, Tanja Tetzlaff, Lars Vogt 









Brahms: Clarinet Trio, Sonatas. Raphaël Sévère - Adam Laloum - Victor Julien-Laferrière 









Brahms: Violin Concerto. Jack Liebeck, Gourlay, BBC Symphony









Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1. Barenboim, Dudamel, Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

The Songs of Gurre


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thomas Adès - music from his first ten years
part one of two for this evening.

_Five Eliot Landscapes_ - song cycle for soprano
and piano op.1 [Texts: T.S. Eliot] (1990):
_Catch_ for clarinet, violin, cello and piano op.4 (1991):
_Under Hamelin Hill_ for three chamber organs op.6 (1992):
_Still Sorrowing_ for piano op.7 (1991-92):
_Darknesse Visible_ for piano, after a song
by John Dowland WoO (1992):
_Life Story_ - version for soprano and piano
op.8b [Text: Tennessee Williams] (1993):









_Gefriolsae Me_ - anthem for male voices and
organ op.3b [Text: _Psalm LI_] (1990):
_Living Toys_ for fourteen players op.9 (1993):
_Sonata da Caccia_ for baroque oboe,
horn and harpsichord op.11 (1993):
_Arcadiana_ for string quartet op.12 (1994):
_The Origin of the Harp_ for three clarinets, three
violas,three cellos and percussion op.13 (1994):









Chamber Symphony for fifteen players op.2 (1990):
_...but all shall be well_ for orchestra op.10 (1993):









_The Lover in Winter_ - four songs for countertenor and
piano WoO [Texts: anon. Medieval Latin] (1989):
_O thou who didst with pitfall and gin_ - anthem for
male choir op.3 [Text: Omar Khayyam, transl. by
Edward FitzGerald] (1990):
_Fool's Rhymes_ for mixed choir, harp, prepared piano,
organ and percussion op.5 [Texts: John Donne/anon.
Elizabethan and 14th c. English] (1992):
_Life Story_ for soprano, two bass clarinets and double bass
op.8 [Text: Tennessee Williams] (1993):
_Les baricades mistérieuses_ for clarinet, bass clarinet, viola,
cello and double bass, after François Couperin WoO (1994):
_Cardiac Arrest_ for clarinet, bass clarinet, viola, cello, double bass
and piano duet, after the hit single by Madness WoO (1995):







​


----------



## sAmUiLc

Even though he is a superlative pianist, I find his programming awkward. I saw him live a few times including a recital. It was awkward then also. He'd better reshuffle the order of playing, at least.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

This cycle of 24 Preludes & Fugues by Czech composer Pavel Zemek Novák was recommended by justekaia in the contemporary piano pieces thread. On Prelude No. 3 and this is shaping up to be pretty awesome


----------



## Kiki

*Isaac Albéniz*
_Iberia Books III & IV_
*Marc-André Hamelin* • 2004 • hyperion

Fantasic music!


----------



## Bkeske

Kirill Petrenko conducts Franz Schmidt - Symphony No. 4 in C Major / Music for Orchestra in One Movement. Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*

I was concerned that these recordings would not have the best sound, but at least in my sound system, the remastering makes these recordings come across very well.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Know nothing about this, so all new to me….which can be fun while ‘surfing’ for new stuff…


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

More streaming….

wonderful recording


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Listening to the three sonatas (BWV 963, 964, and 966) and Italian Concerto (BWV 971) recorded in June 1991, the melodies are simple and flows naturally and smoothly. Comparatively, Richter adopts slow tempi and light touch in most of his Bach. While I prefer his approach and interpretation, I find others' rather rush and even mechanic. 

p.s IMHO, Wolfgang Rubsam's Bach is unique but not as natural as Richter.


----------



## sAmUiLc

My favorite concerto 1 recording, together with Erxleben on Berlin Classics. Tretyakov is bold, Erxleben probing (over 20 minute passacaglia - awesome!). For the rare 2nd concerto, I like Sergey Khachatryan live I burnt on CD-R many years ago from an online source.


----------



## Bkeske

Back to vinyl…

*André Previn conducts Shostakovich* - Symphony No. 5. The Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Angel 1978


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz: Quartets for Clarinet

Arthur Campbell (clarinet), Gregory Maytan (violin), Paul Swantek (viola) & Pablo Mahave-Veglia (cello)


----------



## OCEANE

IMHO, John Field's works should be played a lot more often than they are but there is not much new recording of his piano concertos. Thanks Telarc and O'Connor for making such precious and quality recordings of his Nocturnes and piano concertos.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two Czech *Serenades for Strings* from father-in-law/teacher *Dvořák* and son-in-law/pupil *Suk*:


----------



## Bkeske

*Glazunov / Taneyev / Balakirev - ‘Musical Memorials’*. The USSR TV & Radio Large Chorus & Symphony Orchestra. Conductors - Kovalev & Yurovsky, Choir Master - Kuvykin.

Glazunov - Solemn Contata In Commemoration Of The Centemary Of A. S. Pushkin For Soloists, Choir, And Orchestra Op. 65 & Two Preludes For The Large Orchestra Op. 85
Taneyev - Cantata On The Inauguration Of The Memorial To A. S. Pushkin
Balakirev - Cantata On The Inauguration Of The Memorial To M.I. Glinka

Мелодия 1974, USSR release


----------



## Bruce

Finishing up Saturday evening with

*Lutosławski *– Symphonic Variations – Witold Lutosławski/Polish RNSO











*Prokofiev *– Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16 – John Browning (piano); Erich Leinsdorf/Boston SO












Then, after a brief interval, during which one may stretch, and perhaps seek some form of refreshment, we continue with the great Cornish composer 

*George Lloyd* – Symphony No. 7 – the composer conducting the BBC PO


----------



## Rogerx

L M Gottschalk: A Night in the Tropics

Solo Piano Music

Steven Mayer (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4








This is my favorite #4 recording.


----------



## Kiki

*Isaac Albéniz*
_Iberia Books I & II_
*Daniel Barenboim* • 2000 • Teldec

The music is fantastic; the superlative playing from Barenboim is also fantastic!


----------



## 13hm13

I think the symph on this is also his Symph 1. 
Kenneth Leighton - Orchestral Works Vol. 1 (Richard Hickox)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'

Rudolf Serkin (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## sAmUiLc

My first encounter with Yuja Wang was on medici.tv in 2008. They were live-broadcasting selective concerts from Verbier Festival. I never even heard of her but she was shockingly good. She played like possessed. One on her recital program was Liszt B minor sonata. I haven't paid attention recent years so I don't know if it is still true, but at the time Verbier Festival programming was interesting that they scheduled the same major works by different performers on different nights. That same year, Boris Berezovsky, a major virtuoso, also played the sonata in his recital. And I preferred Yuja's, complete unknown, without any doubt. This Mendelssohn concert is from the next year, 2009 Verbier Festival. Until then I never cared for Mendelssohn piano concertos. After this I started to care for the 1st concerto (years later I found a lovely recording of the 2nd, Sergei Edelmann's). I watched/listened to her many times since then including attending a recital and an orchestral concert, and often online. I find her different live and studio. Live, she is much more daring and exciting. The DVD is from the 2009 live concert. I do have CD-Rs I made of both 2008 recital and this concert. As many times, even though they say live, the commercial recordings are manicured a bit, so removing some edge, consequently frisson of live events. I prefer the audio copies I made myself but this by itself is not too bad.


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: String Quintet No. 7, String Sextet, Porpourri No. 2 (New Haydn Quartet, Sandor Papp, Tamas Varga, Attila Falvay, Naxos)*

More Spohr in the morning: the last of four CD's with Spohr's seven string quintets.Number 7 comes coupled with the String Sextet and the second Potpourri. Two more Spohr CD's left to replay and catalogue after this. The next big hitters will be Richard Strauss and Stravinsky (although for both I already went through part of their CD's in my collection last year).


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82*
_Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Berglund_
Recorded: 1974-06-14
Recording Venue: 14th June 1974, Guildhall, Southampton


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Virgil Thomson: Suite from "The River" & Suite from "The Plow That Broke The Planes"


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bruce

Some piano music for the wee hours of Sunday morning.

*Louis Couperin* - Suite in A major - Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)











*Shostakovich *- Preludes and Fugues from Op. 87, Nos. 13-16 - Igor Levit (piano)











*Alexandre Tansman* - Trois Préludes en forme de Blues and Quatre Nocturnes - Margaret Fingerhut (piano)











*Lutosławski *- Piano Sonata - Gloria Cheng (piano)


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> I was concerned that these recordings would not have the best sound, but at least in my sound system, the remastering makes these recordings come across very well.





Bkeske said:


> Kirill Petrenko conducts Franz Schmidt - Symphony No. 4 in C Major / Music for Orchestra in One Movement. Berlin Philharmonic


I don't know this one and maybe is very good, my dearest friend. What I want to underline is the aesthetic of the cover, which is unacceptable to my eyes. If this thing is a form of art, we, the Germans, must be shame on our taste. A very nice Sunday I wish to you.

%Rosbaud>>>>> 
Very interesting, in many aspects recordings. Suggested! A very nice Sunday I wish also to you, my dearest.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Vaughan Williams - Symphony 8
Previn/LSO









Zemlinsky - Symphony in B Flat, Eis war einmal Prelude, Sinfonietta, Der Konig Kandaules Prelude Act 3
Beaumont/Czech Philharmonic









Rachmaninoff - Etudes-Tableaux
Hayroudinoff


----------



## sAmUiLc

I find Bach and Verdi work well in paraphrase or transcription. Other composers not as well. Have no idea why. Anyway, the Verdi paraphrases here are lovely!


----------



## Art Rock

Bkeske said:


> Kirill Petrenko conducts Franz Schmidt - Symphony No. 4 in C Major / Music for Orchestra in One Movement. Berlin Philharmonic


"Hey, can you design a cover for the new Schmidt CD?"
"Sure, piece of cake."


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quartets Nos. 1-3

Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon, Gérard Caussé & Nicholas Angelic

This will do at Sunday brunch .


----------



## sAmUiLc

When I first saw them live (if I remember correctly, Katia was 32 / Marielle 29?) - duo recital, on a single piano and two pianos - they literally took my breath away with their super-foxy look and wild/savaging play. Saw them 2 more times, but the first encounter is always something special.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded live in Amsterdam in 1994, this is a fabulous disc of Schumann chamber works, with Argerich on the piano for all four works. An absolute corker of a disc.


----------



## Art Rock

*Wilhelm Stenhammar: Snöfrid, Interlude from the cantata The Song, Midwinter, Lodolezzi sings Suite (Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra Gothenburg Concert Hall Choir, Neeme Järvi (BIS)*

A selection of works for voices and orchestra. Snöfrid is an early cantata that has its moments, but also long passages that failed to keep me interested. The Song is a much later work, a symphonic cantata for soloists, mixed chorus, children's choir and orchestra. That sounds interesting, but unfortunately only a 4 minutes orchestral interlude is recorded for this CD. It is a beautiful little piece though. Midwinter is a fine work for chorus and orchestra, with some folksy violin playing. The CD ends with a three-piece orchestral suite from "Lodolezzi sings": a beautiful Elegy, a melodious Intermezzo, and a playful Karneval. This 17 minutes suite is the strongest orchestral work I've heard of Stenhammar.


----------



## AlexD

Mozart momentum 1786 k488 -Piano Concerto - Leif Ove Andsnes. 

It's rather delightful. The playing is energetic and has a light touch.


----------



## sAmUiLc

This 2 CD set is a genuine gem. The VAI analog sound is luxurious and Moravec's touch is glorious! Yet to hear as gorgeous French piano playing, except Fiorentino's Franck on APR.


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 3_
*Fitzwilliam String Quartet* • 1977 • London

Carnivalesque but serious; weighty and very sarcastic!


----------



## Baxi

*NP:







*


----------



## OCEANE

Nigel North has explored the genres of lute music and shares his art of lute on youtube as well...such a respectful musician


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Children's Corner: The snow is dancing - Claude Debussy (Anne-Julie Caron, marimba)*





2:50


----------



## elgar's ghost

Thomas Adès - music from his first ten years part 
two of two for late morning and early afternoon.

The final work here, _Brahms_, is a delightfully sour vignette with which 
to end - Alfred Brendel complains that his music room is haunted by 
the spectre of Brahms playing piano badly while stinking the place 
out his ghostly cigar smoke.

_Powder Her Face_ - chamber opera in two acts op.14 
[Libretto: Philip Hensher] (1994-95):









_Traced Overhead_ for piano op.15 (1996):









_These Premises Are Alarmed_ for large orchestra op.16 (1996):
_Asyla_ for orchestra op.17 (1997):
_Concerto Conciso_ for piano and chamber ensemble op.18 (1997-98):









_The Fayrfax Carol_ for mixed choir with optional organ WoO 
[Text: anon. 15th c. English] (1997):
_America: A Prophecy_ for mezzo-soprano and orchestra with mixed choir ad libitum op.19 
[Texts: 17th/18th c. Mayan/Matteo Flexa] (1999):
_January Writ_ for mixed choir and organ WoO 
[Text: _The Book of Ecclesiastes_] (1999):
_Brahms_ for baritone and orchestra op.21 
[Text: Alfred Brendel] (2001):


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24


Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2021-10-12
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


Strauss, R: Symphonia Domestica, Op. 53
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2019-10-01
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


----------



## sAmUiLc

Joachim's 2nd concerto








Rosand was a supreme violinist in his own right, yet his career didn't blossom as it should due to Isaac Stern's deliberate and nasty sabotage.


----------



## OCEANE

Discovered here in TC yesterday and re-listened to it


----------



## Art Rock

Now _that _is a beautiful cover.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I find her the most idiomatic Chopin pianist of all. And I know I am saying this as if I know what idiomatic Chopin playing really is. I am no Pole. Regardless, whenever I hear her Chopin, it just sounds right and authentic. I especially love her Op. 28, my top favorite.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Art Rock said:


> Now _that _is a beautiful cover.


Yes, Aaron Rosand was a good looking man, wasn't he? 😜🤪


----------



## Rogerx

Purcell: Fantazias

Chelys Consort of Viols


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: Songs of the Fleet, The Revenge: A Ballad of the Fleet, Songs of the Sea (BBC National Orchestra of Wales, BBC National Chorus of Wales, Richard Hickox, Gerald Finley, Chandos)*

Songs of the Fleet (Op. 117) for Baritone Solo, Chorus and Orchestra is a wonderful song cycle in the best British/Irish tradition with great singing by Gerald Finley. The Revenge: A Ballad of the Fleet (Op. 24) for Chorus and Orchestra is a good piece, but not as good as the opener. Songs of the Sea (Op. 91) for Baritone, Chorus and Orchestra is one of the better song cycles to have come from the British isles, and this version is excellent. A brilliant disc.


----------



## Philidor

Now again Schumann with Järvi.

*Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 4 D minor (1851 version)*

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
Paavo Järvi


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 4* in B flat major, Op. 60
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1962)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Kurt Masur: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (1976)









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 39* in E flat major, KV 543
Leonard Bernstein: Wiener Philharmoniker (1981)

Great way to start a new day. These recordings are so different from each other, each coming from a different orchestra, conductor, and decade.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann: Lieder

Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano) with Malcolm Martineau, Hester Dickson, Benjamin Appl, John Mark Ainsley & Johnny Langridge


Brahms: Dein blaues Auge, (No. 8 from Acht Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 59)
Brahms: Der Schmied Op. 19/4
Brahms: Meine Liebe ist grün, Op. 63 No. 5
Brahms: Ständchen, Op. 106 No. 1
Brahms: Wie Melodien zieht es mir, Op. 105 No. 1
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Brahms: Wir wandelten, wir zwei zusammen Op. 96 No. 2
Schumann: Familien-Gemälde, Op. 34 No. 4
Schumann: Gedichte der Königin Maria Stuart, Op. 135
Schumann: Hoch, hoch sind die Berge, Op. 138, No. 8 (from Spanische Liebeslieder)
Schumann: Ich bin dein Baum, Op. 101 No. 3
Schumann: Ich denke dein, Op. 78, No. 3
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge aus Goethes Wilhelm Meister, Op. 98a
Schumann: So wahr die Sonne scheinet, Op. 37, No. 12


----------



## Philidor

Today's sunday's name is "Jubilate". ´During his tenure in Weimar, Bach wrote a little cantata for it and reworked it in Leipzig. Weimar, 22. April 1714 resp. Leipzig, 30. April 1724.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen" BWV 12*

Yoshikazu Mera, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Vasks

*Beethoven - Fidelio Overture (Levi/Telarc)
B. Romberg - Divertimento on Austrian Folksongs (Cottet/Sony)
Eberl - Piano Concerto in E-flat, Op. 40 (Giacometti/cpo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Masques, Métopes & Études

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4*

Arthur Schnabel with the Chicago Symphony from the Legendary Performers series.

I don't know what it is about Schnabel, but I've always liked his playing.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Taking elgar's ghost's lead, some early Adès










Living Toys and Sonata da caccia are the two works of his that I most enjoy I think


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, /Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056

I Musici

Featuring Salvatore Accardo, and Heinz Holliger


----------



## Art Rock

Re-posting on the new page.

*An advice on inserting pictures:*









Posting Images


Let's take another look at posting images. Just as in the past, the new site allows images to be displayed in two ways: from the site's server and by deeplinking to an image on the web. Before we get into the technicalities how to do this, we probably need to put in a reminder about copyright...




www.talkclassical.com





Note that we have always assumed that album covers in threads like these fall under fair use - but it is an _assumption_. It is better not to upload album covers to the server, but use the deep linking method described in the link above. This has two further advantages: you will not run into maximum personal storage capacity on the server , and you can easily adjust the size of the displayed picture (see link above). Some pictures that people upload are big, and the software scales them to full width of the screen, which is OK on a mobile, but gets annoying at a laptop or desktop.

I will regularly re-post this the coming weeks.


----------



## Philidor

Now again some Shostakovich.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 C minor op. 65*

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons


----------



## Art Rock

*Bernhard Stavenhagen: Piano Concerto No. 1
Joachim Raff: Piano Concerto 
Mihály Mosony: Piano Concerto 
(Various Orchestras and Pianists, Turnabout Vox) *

Bernhard Stavenhagen (1862 - 1914) was a German pianist, composer and conductor. He wrote three piano concertos roughly in the style of Liszt - this is the first one. I found it not as convincing as some of the other (almost) forgotten piano concerto composers of the time, but still worthwhile listening to. Joachim Raff (1822 - 1882) was a German-Swiss composer, pedagogue and pianist. This is his only piano concerto.Mihály Mosonyi (1815 - 1870 in Budapest) was a Hungarian composer. This is his only piano concerto. Normally I would have filed this under CD's with three composers, but as I already have the Raff and Mosonyi concertos on other CD's in what I think are slightly better performances, I filed this one under Stavenhagen (also because I have an all-Stavenhagen CD that this fits in with).


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Mari Kodama
Beethoven Piano Sonatas*


----------



## Philidor

Another cantata for Jubilate.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ihr werdet weinen und heulen" BWV 103*

Robin Blaze, James Gilchrist
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Ravel & Saint-Saëns

Quatuor Modigliani



Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Saint-Saëns: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, Op. 112


Ending the day with the outstanding Quatuor Modigliani.


----------



## Faramundo

Harmony and talent, soothing compositions.


----------



## Philidor

The funny one.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9 E-flat major op. 70*

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Holmboe.

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartet No. 13 (1975)*

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Igor Stravinsky*
_Pulcinella_
Teresa Berganza, mezzo
Ryland Davies, tenor
John Shirley Quirk, bass
&
_Jeu de Cartes_
London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Auferstehung"
Anja Harteros, Bernarda Fink
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

When I first heard this last Christmas, it struck me as an exceptional performance, even outstanding. Checking in to see whether I agree with myself, I can say I'm just as impressed this time around. This is a superb performance! Jansons's Mahler is woefully underrated, mainly due to the obtuse and astoundingly arbitrary invective from one particular, ludicrously overrated and dull-minded critic.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

A few recordings of this week's selection for the Weekly String Quartet thread: Ligeti's String Quartet No. 1 - Métamorphoses nocturnes


----------



## Philidor

Glad to have listened to the right quartet ...

*Sally Beamish: String Quartet No. 2 "Opus California" (2000)*

Emperor String Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Next quartet from the polls.

*Peter Maxwell Davies: Naxos Quartet No. 5 "Lighthouses from Orkney and Shetland" (2004)*

Maggini Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

The Tragic Overture .....not one of my favourite orchestral works by Brahms...

and yet listening to Chailly with the Gewndhausorchester I have become increasingly aware of an elemnt of mystery and intrigue that I don't think I had noticed before.....

impressive!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> The Tragic Overture .....not one of my favourite orchestral works by Brahms...
> 
> and yet listening to Chailly with the Gewndhausorchester I have become increasingly aware of an elemnt of mystery and intrigue that I don't think I had noticed before.....
> 
> impressive!


just noticed I made a mistake woth spelling the orchestra's name and am unsure how to correct with this new format.......ie no edit thing?


----------



## Philidor

At the upper right of your posting you find three little dots vertically arranged. Just click them and you'll get a menu containing "Edit".


----------



## Knorf

*György Ligeti: *String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
Hagen Quartett

At some point, I thought of this as my favorite performance of Ligeti's First Quartet. Maybe I still do? Anyway, it's exhilarating!


----------



## Baxi

*NP:








*


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 2 in C minor
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Probably not quite my favorite Bruckner Second, but very, very good nonetheless, with gorgeous playing from the Berliner Philharmoniker in superb sound.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Leonard Bernstein: Wiener Philharmoniker (1988)

Lots of Mahler and Brahms for me lately. I also listened to Colin Davis's Brahms Third, with the BRSO, a bit earlier (and Kurt Masur's Brahms Second, which I had previously posted in this thread). I thought Davis's recording was generally a good reading, but the last movement dragged. I was about to reach for some more Brahms, probably to listen to all four symphonies under different conductors today, but instead I went for the Mahler. It's been a while since I listened to this particular recording and it is a good one, though maybe not to everyone's tastes. Comparing the lush, bright string sound of the second theme of the exposition (I hate to call it the "Alma" theme) with the harsher sound of the recurring major-minor triad motif in the brass, the versatility of the Vienna Philharmonic and the gamut of Mahler's orchestration and expressive devices become apparent. At some point I'll have to go back and listen to his earlier Mahler recordings made with the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Philidor

Last Shosty for today.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 E minor op. 93*

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons










Overall, I am quite happy with Nelsons' recordings of #5 to #10. Much more convincing than Jansons last weekend.


----------



## Roger Knox

jim prideaux said:


> The Tragic Overture .....not one of my favourite orchestral works by Brahms...
> 
> and yet listening to Chailly with the Gewndhausorchester I have become increasingly aware of an elemnt of mystery and intrigue that I don't think I had noticed before.....
> 
> impressive!


To me it is one of the most anguished pieces in existence.


----------



## pmsummer

AN ELIZABETHAN SONGBOOK
*Campion - Holborne - Dowland - Pilkington - Morley - Johnson*
The Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Elatus_


----------



## tortkis

Albéric Magnard: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4 - Philharmonisches Orchester Freiburg, Fabrice Bollon (Naxos)









First listen of Magnard. I think these are great works. They are grand and powerful, but also there seems a certain decency throughout.


----------



## Dimace

Philidor said:


> Last Shosty for today.
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 E minor op. 93*
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Andris Nelsons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am quite happy with Nelsons' recordings of #5 to #10. Much more convincing than Jansons last weekend.


Er ist Putins Spion! Du darfst nicht auf Ihn hören!  Eine wunderschöne Woche für dich mein Freund!


----------



## Red Terror

Philidor said:


> After the Jansons Experience I was keen on listening to a first-rate rendition.
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 E minor op. 93*
> 
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
> Karel Ancerl


Possibly the best 10th I've yet heard.


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 05] Hindemith / Schoenberg - [2022] Trio No. 2, Op. 34 • Trio No. 2 (1933) • Trio, Op. 45*

Schoenberg's Trio is _nasty. _Love it.


----------



## ClassicalMaestro

I was looking up Double Bass composer and this composer popped up. I'm glad she did because she's brilliant.


----------



## senza sordino

An afternoon to myself at home, a rarity nowadays
Stravinsky Pulcinella, Balet in One Act for Small Orchestra and Three Solo Voices, Scherzo fantastique. Pulcinella is one of my favorite pieces by any composer. 









Prokofiev and Shostakovich, their first Violin Concerti. A cracking album, I've had it for years.









Prokofiev Cello Concerto in Em Op 58, Shostakovich Cello Concerto no. 1 in Eb


----------



## sAmUiLc

Fiorentino's CDs on APR are all wonderful, and to me this is at the very top, closely followed by the Schumann disc.


----------



## Itullian

I read this guy is starting a Bach on the piano series.
I hope that comes to fruition!


----------



## pmsummer

LUZ DEL ALVA
_Spanish Songs of the Early Renaissance_
*Cancionero Musical de Palacio - Cancionero Musical de Colombina*
La Morra
Arianna Savall - harp, voice
Petter Udland Johansen - fiddle, voice
Tore Eketorp - vihuela de arco
Corina Marti - flue, harpsichord, direction
Michal Gondko - vihuela de mano, gittern, lute, direction
_
Ramée_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

York BOWEN 
Violin Concerto


----------



## 13hm13

Dvořák* / Janáček*, Rudolf Firkušný, Czech Philharmonic*, Neumann* ‎– Piano Concerto / Concertino • Capriccio


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius: *String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56 "Voces Intimae"
Leipziger Streichquartett










followed by:

*Johannes Brahms: *Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor, Op. 60
Artur Rubinstein, Guarneri Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

The concerto only


----------



## Bruce

Sunday evening works include, but may not be limited to:

*Weber *- Jubel Overture - Wolfgang Sawallisch/Philharmonia Orchestra










*Bernstein *- Symphony No. 1 "Jeremiah" - Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano); Bernstein/NYPO










*d'Indy *- Souvenirs, Op. 62 - Rumon Gamba/Iceland SO










*Brahms *- Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat, Op. 83 - Hélène Grimaud (piano); Andris Nelsons/Vienna PO


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms..


----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM
*Gabriel Fauré*
Victoria de los Ángeles - soprano
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau - baritone
Choeurs Elisabeth Brasseur
Société des Concerts du Conservatoire
André Cluytens - conductor
_
Angel_


----------



## Knorf

*William Walton: *_Belshazzar's Feast_, Symphony No. 1
Peter Coleman-Wright 
London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Colin Davis


----------



## sAmUiLc

Both are my favorite versions respectively.


----------



## OCEANE

Monsalvat said:


> Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
> Leonard Bernstein: Wiener Philharmoniker (1988)
> 
> Lots of Mahler and Brahms for me lately. I also listened to Colin Davis's Brahms Third, with the BRSO, a bit earlier (and Kurt Masur's Brahms Second, which I had previously posted in this thread). I thought Davis's recording was generally a good reading, but the last movement dragged. I was about to reach for some more Brahms, probably to listen to all four symphonies under different conductors today, but instead I went for the Mahler. It's been a while since I listened to this particular recording and it is a good one, though maybe not to everyone's tastes. Comparing the lush, bright string sound of the second theme of the exposition (I hate to call it the "Alma" theme) with the harsher sound of the recurring major-minor triad motif in the brass, the versatility of the Vienna Philharmonic and the gamut of Mahler's orchestration and expressive devices become apparent. At some point I'll have to go back and listen to his earlier Mahler recordings made with the New York Philharmonic.





Monsalvat said:


> Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
> Leonard Bernstein: Wiener Philharmoniker (1988)


Thanks for sharing.
I think I got your view of .... 'I hate to call...' 
When listening to Mahler, I always perceive a large and profound content.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio, Op.50








I love this version of the trio the most of all I've heard.


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Piano Concerto 7 - Alkan and Henselt

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins


----------



## OCEANE

Two performances in one album.
The live performance in 2013 has night and day differences from the studio 1971 version in terms of overall length: 94mins (2013) vs 74mins (1971) and movement order A.S. (2013) vs S.A. (1971). 
I prefer so much the 2013 live one which is significantly slower tempo but 'to me' apparently deeper impacts.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruce said:


> Sunday evening works include, but may not be limited to:
> 
> *Weber *- Jubel Overture - Wolfgang Sawallisch/Philharmonia Orchestra
> 
> View attachment 168144
> 
> 
> *Bernstein *- Symphony No. 1 "Jeremiah" - Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano); Bernstein/NYPO
> 
> View attachment 168145
> 
> 
> *d'Indy *- Souvenirs, Op. 62 - Rumon Gamba/Iceland SO
> 
> View attachment 168146
> 
> 
> *Brahms *- Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat, Op. 83 - Hélène Grimaud (piano); Andris Nelsons/Vienna PO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why an attachment is showing up here, but I can't figure out how to get rid of it.


After posting, click the edit button, then delete the picture you want to remove. It worked for me a few times.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet G major op. 76 No. 1*

Tátrai Quartet










Haydn's op. 76 is like coming home ... again and again ...


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart 
Disc 3
Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Philidor

One cantata was left from yesterday. - Leipzig, 12 May 1726 (?).

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Wir müssen durch viel Trübsal in das Reich Gottes eingehen" BWV 146*

Rachel Nicholls, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Masato Suzuki, organ
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - The Jazz Album

Ronald Brautigam (piano), Peter Masseurs (trumpet)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## OCEANE

Rogerx said:


> Shostakovich - The Jazz Album
> 
> Ronald Brautigam (piano), Peter Masseurs (trumpet)
> 
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly


The opening scene music of movie ‘Eye Wide Shot’.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening

Kalinnikov - Tsar Boris, Suite for Orchestra
Svetlanov/USSR SO









Takemitsu - Asterism for Piano and Orchestra, Requiem for String Orchestra, Green for Orchestra, Dorian Horizon for 17 Strings
Ozawa/Toronto SO
From this set:









Rochberg - Symphony 2, Imago Mundi
Lyndon-Gee/Saarbrucken Radio SO









Prokofiev - Piano Sonatas 7-9
Raekallio









Delius - Over the Hills and Far Away, North Country Sketches, Eventyr, Koanga closing scene
Beecham/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
From this set:


----------



## Baxi

*NP:








(1993)*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas II

William Youn (piano)



Schubert: Adagio in E major, D612
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 4 in A minor, D537
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D894
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 19 in C minor, D958
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 in A major, D959


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart 6 string quintets
performed by New Russian Quartet and Shlomo Mintz on viola, recorded live in concerts.
on CD-Rs, burnt off a Dutch classical radio online podcasts years ago.

I like the way they play: in a relaxed, grand manner.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This four disc set includes all Scriabin's Symphonies, _Le poème de l'extase _and _Prometheus_. The performances may not be the last word in refinement but they are certainly exciting.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben, Op. 40

Frank-Michael Erben (violin)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2021-05-12
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig

Strauss, R: Macbeth, Op. 23
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2021-03-05
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig


----------



## Baxi

*NP:








(2017)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works part one
for late morning and early afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.1 (1890):









Cello Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.5 (1892):









_Six Morceaux_ for piano op.24 (1898):









Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op. 28 (1898):









_Ein' feste Burg ist unser Gott_ [_A Mighty Fortress is Our God_]
- chorale fantasia for organ op.27 (1898):
_Freu dich sehr, o meine Seele_ [_Rejoice Greatly, O My Soul_]
- chorale fantasia for organ op.30 (1898):
_Wie schön leucht't uns der Morgenstern_ [_How Lovely Shines the Morning Star_]
- chorale fantasia for organ op.40 no.1 (1899):
_Straf' mich nicht in deinem Zorn_ [_Punish Me Not in Your Anger_]
- chorale fantasia for organ op.40 no.2 (1899):

played by Wouter van den Brock


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Trios Op. 3 & Op. 8

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola) & Christian Poltéra (cello)


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 4_
*Borodin Quartet* • 1962 • Mercury

Perpetuum mobile? In a trance? Under the influence of drugs? The Borodin Quartet have portraited these qualities very well, especially in the first two movements. The last movement is played much faster than in other recordings that I have heard including the Borodin's other recordings. It certainly feels different.


----------



## OCEANE

I've been listening to Bach keyboard suites frequently with versions of Hewitt, Perahia, Koroliov, Richter, Aldwell and Rubsam, etc. I find myself returning most often to Richter, Koroliov and Rangell as well. 

p.s. I respect Gould and Schiff's effort made for Bach music but their work is not my preference.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Partitas 1-2 & 3








*


----------



## OCEANE

Thanks for streaming and we can search and find some precious recordings. This should be one worthy to be discovered.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegel

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Krzysztof Urbański


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'*
_New Philharmonia Orchestra
Claudio Abbado_
Recorded: 1968-02-22
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'*
_London Symphony Orchestra
Igor Markevitch_
Recorded: 1965-03-12
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Trio Sonaten BWV 1036-1039









*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlo Maria Giulini






*Carlo Maria Giulini( 9 May 1914 – 14 June 2005)*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'*
_London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski_
Recorded: 22 October 2008
Recording Venue: Live recording, Southbank Centre's Royal Festival Hall and Snape Maltings Concert Hall, UK


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Wilhelm Furtwängler: Wiener Philharmoniker (1948)

This was recorded live in the Titania-Palast, Berlin, on October 24, 1948, according to my notes. Sound is tolerable. Furtwängler is skilled at building up to the great climaxes at the ends of the first and fourth movements. Passionate playing, as might be expected, though my own interpretive tastes are a bit more restrained. I've read that when it comes to this symphony, the Furtwängler performance to hear is from 1943, but it's not always easy to ascertain which recording is on a particular album. I always feel so wistful that Furtwängler didn't live a few years more, so that we could have gotten more recordings out of him (perhaps in the recording studio, if he could be convinced, and even in stereo). But it was not to be. Also, he was losing his hearing at the end of his life and this may have prevented him from continuing his career even if he had lived.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Carlo Maria Giulini: Philharmonia Orchestra (1961)

I didn't even know this cycle existed until very recently; Giulini's more famous Brahms cycle is from the '90s with the Vienna Philharmonic. But here we get all four in fine stereo sound. It seems that the first three were recorded in 1961 and 1962 with Walter Legge producing, but No. 4 was not recorded until 1968, by which time Legge had left EMI and the orchestra was rechristened the New Philharmonia Orchestra. My recollections of Giulini's Vienna cycle were that it was slow in general but he got this delicious, sweet sound out of the strings. In this cycle, the first symphony is tending towards the slow side as well. It is the woodwinds that really shine here. The exposition repeat is not taken in the first movement. Even so, the symphony takes just over 47 minutes. (Compare that to just under 52 minutes for the Vienna recording, which also does not take the exposition repeat; that later recording is truly SLOW). This is a good recording, but it is up against some stiff competition!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Chromatische Fantasie BWV 903

In the BBC television series Colditz there is an episode in which a British wing commander tries to escape captivity by simulating being mentally ill. He has to endure this for a while to be convincing and allowed to go home on medical grounds. He listens endlessly to the same 78 rpm record, which is Bach's Chromatic Fantasy, wich becomes maddening for his fellow prisoners. His plan succeeds, but later comes the message that back in the U.k. he has been hospitalized in a mental institution. The choice for this Fantasy is very well chosen and works very well as an underlining. It's not that I'm on the same wavelength that I always enjoy listening to this work. 








*


----------



## Baxi

*NP:








(1991)*


----------



## Vasks




----------



## Bourdon

*Goldschmidt








*


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit

Alexandre Tharaud, Jean Delescluse, Bénabar, Juliette/Guillaume Gallienne, Frank Braley, Natalie Dessay & Madeleine Peyroux


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*

Monteux and the London Symphony. This was apparently is a live performance, recorded when he was in his late 80s, though I don't hear any audience noises, and it is in great sound. 

This is part of the Big Tchaikovsky Box, a free download from ClassicSelectWorld. I didn't think I need any more Tchaikovsky, but a free download is hard to pass up.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works part two
for the rest of the afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.3 in A op.41 (1899):
_Romanze_ in G for violin and piano WoOII/10 (1901):
_Petite Caprice_ in G-minor for violin and piano WoOII/11 (1901):









Sonatas nos.1-4 for solo violin op.42 (1900):









_Phantasie und Fuge über den Namen 
B-A-C-H_ for organ op.46 (1900):









Clarinet sonata no.1 in A-flat op.49 no.1 (1900):
Clarinet sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.49 no.2 (1900):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Clarinet Quintet

Martin Fröst (clarinet), with Janine Jansen (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Maxim Rysanov (viola), Torleif Thedéen (cello), with Roland Pöntinen (piano), with Torleif Thedéen (cello) & Roland Pöntinen (piano)



Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Brahms: Die Mainacht, Op. 43 No. 2
Brahms: Feldeinsamkeit, Op. 86 No. 2
Brahms: Immer leiser wird mein Schlummer, Op. 105 No. 2
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 105
Brahms: Lieder (6), Op. 86
Brahms: Mädchenlied, Op. 107 No. 5
Brahms: Romanzen und Lieder Op. 84
Brahms: Vergebliches Ständchen, Op. 84 No. 4


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 9
Berner Symphonieorchester - Mario Venzago


----------



## Merl

It's the Prazaks and Beethoven so it's not gonna be bad, _is it? _No it's not. Seems I missed a Beethoven blog. Le gasp!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 26, Les Adieux*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Quite short measure and an unusual coupling, but what a fabulus disc this is!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Khatchaturian, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Frédéric Chopin: Piano Music - Nocturnes, Mazurkas, Ballades*

Dr. Robert Greenberg taught me that Chopin had an intense dislike for Beethoven. The difference in their approach to their individual piano compositions is stunning.


----------



## Taplow

Vivaldi Cello Sonatas
Anner Bylsma










Who knew Vivaldi wrote sonatas for cello, or that they could be so lovely? Just perfect for a Friday afternoon … oh wait, it's only Monday!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4*

Stokowski and the American Symphony Orchestra from the Bach Guild Big Tchaikovsky Box. This is a different take on an old warhorse.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1*

John Ogden with Monteux and the LSO off the Big Tchaikovsky Box. Monteux was a great orchestral accompanist.


----------



## Manxfeeder

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 168170


Am I the only one that gasped at him throwing his violin in the air?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> Am I the only one that gasped at him throwing his violin in the air?


I like to think that it's just something from the props department - notice neither picture tells us if its actually strung!


----------



## 13hm13

Devienne; Saint-Saëns; Ibert- Flute and Cello Concertos - Leppard

Devienne FC2


----------



## Faramundo

Early 50's recordings. It requires attention and concentration. No reading while you're listening. You dive inside the sonic matter , you pay attention to rythms,
alterations and the moods, the essential moods (some of them not at all Mittel Europa). If not everything arrests you, and some works clearly pass you by, some others will be references in your future Strauss wanderings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works part 
three for the rest of today.

_Alle Menschen müssen sterben_ [_Everybody Must Die_]
- chorale fantasia for organ op.52 no.1 (1900):
_Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme_ [_Awake, the Voice is Calling Us_]
- chorale fantasia for organ op.52 no.2 (1900):
_Halleluja! Gott zu loben_ [_Hallelujah! To Praise God_]
- chorale fantasia for organ op.52 no.3 (1900):

played by Wouter van den Brock









String Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.54 no.1 (1901):









_Symphonische Phantasie und Fuge_ for organ op.57 (1901):









_Zwölf Stücke_ nos.1-6 for organ op.59 (1901):









Piano Quintet no.2 in C-minor op.64 (1901-02):


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler: Symphony #9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducts Rotterdam PO, live
on CD-R made years ago off online

This gem comes from the first season N-S took over Rotterdam PO. I am yet to hear anything on this level from him since then.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1*
> 
> John Ogden with Monteux and the LSO off the Big Tchaikovsky Box. Monteux was a great orchestral accompanist.


It's Ogdon. Ain't I particular on spelling the name correctly..


----------



## Manxfeeder

sAmUiLc said:


> It's Ogdon. Ain't I particular on spelling the name correctly..


I never knew that! That's the problem with downloads; there's no cover to stare at.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

Hans Rosbaud conducting. I have the physical cover to stare at, so I know I spelled that correctly .


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich:* Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Extremely impressive!


----------



## Merl

A damn fine Grosse Fugue.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Manxfeeder said:


> I never knew that! That's the problem with downloads; there's no cover to stare at.



























Hope that's enough covers..


----------



## Manxfeeder

sAmUiLc said:


> Hope that's enough covers..


Yep. It's burned into my retina.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Sonata No. 29* in B flat major, Op. 106, “Hammerklavier”
Claudio Arrau (1963)

I'm about to listen to this; can't yet comment on the performance except to say that there is some (low-to-moderate) tape hiss but other than that this is in _splendid_ sound. This is from Arrau's cycle on Philips, which apparently has been reissued by Decca (this all gets confusing since now Deutsche Grammophon and Decca are both owned by Universal Music, so they are no longer competitors; I guess Philips is also somehow associated with Decca now). I read that this was only the seventh complete recorded traversal of the Beethoven sonatas; I don't know if that counts Backhaus's stereo set, which incidentally was complete _except_ for the Hammerklavier at the time of his death. I know these works to a decent extent, but I'm less acquainted with their recorded history, and I've never heard any Arrau's Beethoven before today to my knowledge. In fact, I haven't heard much of Arrau at all. I don't listen to much piano any more except for Bach and Beethoven and a few others, and it goes to show how broad the discography really is. After this, I will maybe check out some more Arrau, and then work my way back to Brahms:









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Eugen Jochum: Berliner Philharmoniker (1951)

Furtwängler's Berlin Philharmonic, but under the direction of Jochum instead. This Brahms cycle is rightly considered a classic.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Sir John Barbirolli: Wiener Philharmoniker (1967)

This will be a complete Brahms cycle for me today, since I listened to the First and Fourth earlier. Add in Abbado's complete _Don Giovanni_ and I think it's been a productive day.


----------



## Bruce

sAmUiLc said:


> After posting, click the edit button, then delete the picture you want to remove. It worked for me a few times.


Thanks, I did try that, and I could remove pictures, but not the attachment.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, A Midsummer Night's Dream.*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bruce

Starting out this evening with a couple of *Holmboe *quartets played by the Kontra Quartet,

Nos. 13 and 15:










Continuing with a few downloads:

*Donald Keats* - String Quartet No. 2 - Beaux Arts String Quartet

with the beautiful CRI generic cover











*Maurizio Kagel *- Strijkkwartett Nr. 4 in zwei Sätze - Lagos Ensemble


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Reger
Piano Quartet in D Minor, Op. 113
Claudius Tanski, piano
Mannheimer Streichquartett*

From this 2-CD set -


----------



## sAmUiLc

#25


----------



## sAmUiLc

#22


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Yoshimatsu
Symphony No. 2 "At terra"
Tokyo Philharmonic Orchestra
Yuzo Toyama*










Listening to this symphony again. I recently listened to the Chandos recording, which was quite good. This one sounds great to my ears as well.


----------



## sAmUiLc

This debut CD came out about the same time as Hilary Hahn's also with Bach. I found Lara whole lot more interesting than Hahn. I give Hilary her phenomenal accuracy but her cautious approach induces me to yawn every time and in anything, whereas St. John is exciting, provocative!


----------



## Rogerx

Jean-Marie Leclair: Concerti per Violino

La Cetra Barockorchester Basel, Leila Schayegh


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Monday -

*Yun
Symphony No. 5
Richard Salter (baritone)
Filharmonia Pomorska Bydgoszcz
Takao Ukigaya*










I've owned the CPO set of Yun's symphonies for quite some time, but I don't think I ever heard this last symphony from him. It's gorgeous and I'm continuously intrigued by his style and really how it developed, which, unsurprisingly, there's little information available about this or, at least, it seems to be the case.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart ; Chamber music

Disc 4

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tansman
Sinfonietta No. 1
Virtuosi di Praga
Israel Yinon*










I've really become rather taken with much of Tansman's music. In this particular work (_Sinfonietta No. 1_), I'm surprised by what appears to be some Delius-like passages, but in a Neoclassical framework. 8) But this doesn't last too long and we're right back to those jazzy harmonies again. A strange mixture, but, hey, it sounds good and this is what is most important, right?


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Szymanowski
Violin Concerto No. 2, Op. 61
Alena Baeva, violin
Opole Philharmonic SO
Bogusław Dawidow*










Thrilling performance!


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Maurice Ravel - Ma Mère l'Oye (Full Orchestral Version)*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening: first day of one of my semi-regular Mahler benders.

Songs of a Wayfarer, Kindertotenlieder, Songs from Das Knaben Wunderhorn
Bertini/Cologne Radio SO; Quasthoff, Hagegard









Symphony 7
Haitink/Concertgebouw









Symphony 4
Levi/Atlanta; von Stade









Das Lied von der Erde
Oue/Minnesota; DeYoung, Villars
Haitink is my reference here (followed very closely by Kubelik's Audite one) but this is really good all around.









Symphony 5
Solti/Chicago


----------



## tortkis

Albéric Magnard: Violin Sonata in G major, Op. 13 (1901)
Solenne Païdassi (violon), Laurent Wagschal (piano)


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet D minor op. 76 No. 2 ("Fifths")*

Tátrai Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Einojuhani Rautavaara: Concerto for Birds and Orchestra “Cantus Arcticus”, Op. 61*




One more for this evening...


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 3

Doric String Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 1 in C major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 2 in B minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 3 in B flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 4 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 6 in E flat major


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Maximilian Steinberg: Symphony No. 4 "Turksib", Violin Concerto (Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Martin Yates, Sergey Levitin, Dutton Epoch)
*
Yesterday was one of those rare days that I did not feel at all like playing music. Today I start with Steinberg, but that may be the last one as well, given that we have plans for the day. The violin concerto (from 1946, just before his death) may be a bit outdated in terms of the late romantic style, but it is a wonderful piece to listen to - a real discovery. Interesting Sibelius echoes in the orchestral parts of the second movement. The fourth symphony (1931) was written to celebrate the completion of the railway line between Siberia and Turkmenistan. It is apparently based on folk melodies from Kazakhstan. It has its moments, but overall I found it less interesting than the concerto.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#5








The 5th became an instant classic upon its release and has remained such, justifiably so. I don't care of #7 on this, though.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Saw him live once when he was much older, a very distinguished looking gentleman he became.. same old crap, but still funny as always the way he delivers. 😅


----------



## Bourdon

*Haydn

CD 2








*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two terrific albums of lighter Shostakovich. Chailly also did a third album (this time with the Philadelphia Orchestra) called _The Dance Album _but I never got that for some reason.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30


Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2021-05-05
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig


Strauss, R: Aus Italien, Op. 16


Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2021-03-03
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig


----------



## sAmUiLc

Stirring En Saga and striking 4 Legends


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works. 
A short-ish part four for late morning/early afternoon, gathering 
together a smattering of chips from the Reger workbench before 
returning to the heart of the matter with the op.69 organ pieces.

_Vier Spezialstudien für die linke Hand_ for piano WoOIII/13 (1901):
_Vier Klavierstücke_ for piano no op. no. or WoO ref. (poss. bet. 1900-02):
_In Der Nacht_ for piano WoOIII/18 (1902):









_Tarantella_ in G-minor for clarinet and piano WoOII/12 (1901 or 1902):
_Albumblatt_ in E-flat for clarinet and piano WoOII/13 (1902):
_Allegretto grazioso_ in A for flute and piano WoOII/14 (1902):









_Caprice_ in A-minor for cello and piano WoOII/15 (1902):









_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor for solo violin WoOII/16 (1902):









_Zehn Stücke_ for organ op.69 (1902):


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto/Brahms: Double Concerto for Violin & Cello in A minor, Op. 102

Christian Ferras (violin), Paul Tortelier (cello), Éric Heidsieck (piano), Janos Starker (cello)

Orchestre National de Radio France, Jean Martinon, Charles Bruck


----------



## OCEANE

Perahia has completed all Bach suites by this French Suites in 2016.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov & Ravel: Piano Works

Hannes Minnaar (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Moniuszko - Overture to "Jawnuta" (Satanowski/cpo)
Chopin - Scherzo #4 (Wild/Chesky)
Kalliwoda - Symphony #5 (Spering/cpo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2, 4 & 9 'Kreutzer'

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## OCEANE

Kissin is my favourite living pianist and his live performance is so attractive.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Strauss' Also sprach Zarathustra* with *Karajan* leading the *Wiener Philharmoniker* from this box set:


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Leonard Bernstein: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1985)

Started off today by continuing my run through the Mahler Ninth discography. This recording really spoke to me, from the very beginning, even more than the famous live Berlin recording. I might have benefited from a slightly faster Adagio but aside from that, once Bernstein had me, he didn't lose me. The ending of the Rondo-Burleske was truly cataclysmic, in preparation for the Adagio. I've generally moved away from Bernstein's recordings in recent years, so I was surprised by just how much I liked this one. Still have a few more Mahler Ninths to get to! (Including Walter I, Bernstein I, Giulini, Rattle, Chailly, and perhaps a few others such as one of the Maazels, Tennstedt, the Rattle recording from Vienna, Sinopoli, Svetlanov, Blomstedt, Gergiev, Leopold Ludwig, Tilson Thomas, Inbal, Bertini, Masur... I truly may never finish this project!) After the Mahler I listened to some Brahms:









Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83
Claudio Arrau, piano; Bernard Haitink: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1969)

I'm still _very_ new to Arrau, and I'll be listening to some assorted Beethoven sonatas of his later as well. Haitink is a bit more familiar to me. This recording was enjoyable but I'm not prepared to do some serious analytical/comparative listening at the moment. Great sound, and I felt there was strong rapport between soloist and conductor. Up next:









Ludwig van Beethoven: assorted piano sonatas
Claudio Arrau, piano (1962–1966)

Edited to add:








Johannes Brahms: _Ein deutsches Requiem_
Bernard Haitink: Wiener Philharmoniker (1980)
Gundula Janowitz, Tom Krause

I always associate Haitink with the Concertgebouw Orchestra but here he is with the Vienna Philharmonic instead. The soloists grabbed my attention; 1980 is getting later in their careers, so I'm a bit intrigued to hear how they fare. Listening to the first movement, I'm struck by the slow pacing first of all. The chorus sounds in good form. The timbre of the orchestra is much different from what I've gotten used to with Haitink; much broader, smoother, and mellower than the Concertgebouw. That's fine for the first movement, but I hope he will be able to reclaim some of the incisiveness he had in Amsterdam for the second, third, and sixth movements. We shall see.


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Hindemith- Trio No.1 for violin, viola and cello, Op.34 / Trio No.2 for violin, viola and cello- Arnold Schönberg- String Trio, Op.45


Trio Zimmermann


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works part five scattered 
throughout for the rest of today.

Violin Sonata no.4 in C op.72 (1903):









_Introduktion, Variationen und Fuge über ein 
Originalthema_ for organ op.73 (1903):









String Quartet no.3 in D-minor op.74 (1903-04):









_Serenade no.1_ in D for flute, violin and viola op.77a (1904):









String Trio no.1 in A-minor op.77b (1904):








​


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Korngold
Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
Nicola Benedetti, violin
Bournemouth SO
Karabits*


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Rachmaninoff: The Complete Orchestral Works*

*Playlist selection from above:*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak, Tchaikovsky & Borodin: String Quartets

Escher String Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing *Strauss' Also sprach Zarathustra* with *Karajan* leading the *Wiener Philharmoniker* from this box set:


Karajan with the VPO on Deutsche Grammophon? Are you sure?

Just in case it were the Berlin Philharmonic - was it the analogue recording or the digital one? (I think the 1970s recording is better, one of the best for op. 30)


----------



## Philidor

Now again 4-string Schnittke.

*Alfred Schnittke: Concerto No. 3 for violin and chamber orchestra (1978)*

Oleh Krysa, violin
Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Eri Klas


----------



## Knorf

Philidor said:


> Karajan with the VPO on Deutsche Grammophon? Are you sure?


That DG box set he posted includes the Wiener Philharmoniker Strauss originally on Decca.


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák:* Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 10
London Symphony Orchestra, István Kertész

It still strikes me as not at all reasonable that the early Dvořák symphonies are so neglected. I've been listening to them for a long time and find them all quite wonderful!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde*

I'm not an expert on Das Lied, but this recording sounds really good, at least to me.


----------



## Philidor

Knorf said:


> That DG box set he posted includes the Wiener Philharmoniker Strauss originally on Decca.


Ok, thank you! Indeed, I was irritated by the fact that I only knew the Decca version of op. 30 with HvK/VPO.

Here eastern stuff:

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 E minor op. 93*

Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Kirill Kondrashin
rec. 1973


----------



## Malx

Earlier today, this weeks quartet selection.
*Ligeti, String Quartet No 1 'Metamorphoses nocturnes' - Cuarteto Casals.*

Now:
*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18/3 & Op132 - Quatuor Ébène.

















*


----------



## Philidor

String Quartets here, too ...

*Peter Eötvös - Korrespondenz (1992) *

Calder Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Now Ligeti.

*György Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"*

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

I am sure every violinist worth his/her salt has recorded this concerto, but if I am forced to choose one (actually nobody is forcing me, just a figure of speech) this one is more than likely to be it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 8*

Tennstedt with the LSO on BBC Legends. This is a nice recording. It could have been recorded more cleanly, because it comes off sounding soft-edged, which I don't think it came across that way live.


----------



## starthrower

Listening to several pieces by Leonardo Balada (1933-)

Symphony No.4 
Guernica 
Sinfonia Concertante for guitar and orchestra with soloist, Narciso Yepes.


----------



## Biwa

W.A. Mozart: Symphonies 35 & 36

Netherlands Chamber Orchestra
Gordan Nikolic (direction)


----------



## sAmUiLc

I ordered this one on HMV Japan (Japan was the only country who had it, a French violinist recording only available in Japan!) and they informed me it was out of print. So I just forgot about it. Then a few months later out of blue the CD was sent by a Japanese friend who lived/still lives in Hiroshima. Apparently I had asked him about it and forgot. So I put it on and was casually listening to it while I was doing something as I usually did/do. Then I had to completely stop what I was doing and started paying attention. I was transfixed and bowled over. Next month or so, I would listen to this almost everyday and listen to every other recording I owned at the time. I never counted before this but I counted 28 then. In the end, I got rid of more than half and netted 12. Of course, I added more next few years, but this one remains my treasure.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Manxfeeder said:


> *Dvorak, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> Tennstedt with the LSO on BBC Legends. This is a nice recording. It could have been recorded more cleanly, because it comes off sounding soft-edged, which I don't think it came across that way live.


There is another if you like his D8. It is a rare live Tennstedt I am indifferent toward. It was too fluent for me. I have no issue with the sound, though. Who knows, you might like it since everyone's taste is different.


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire *Braunfels Orchesterlieder* disc on Oehms Classics:










Ravishing!


----------



## OCEANE

French Suites No. 2, 4 & 6 live performance
Words are just incapable of descripting how convincing and touching these great works interpreted by Richter are.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 14*

Serkin has a dry way of playing, and it pushes Mozart out of the galant style and into something more under the surface.


----------



## Knorf

*György Ligeti:* String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes", String Quartet No. 2, _Andante and Allegretto _for string quartet
Arditti String Quartet

This one is slightly less earthy than the Hagen, but also holds the threads of musical logic together a bit more tightly. Certainly I can recommend both!

Also, the First Quartet is this week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.

I added the Second, which is even more brilliant than the First! And I included the _Andante and Allegretto, _an early work.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Fauré Violin Sonata #1








No one plays like this anymore. Her playing is so old world and charming!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Taneyev, String Quartet 1& 4 by the Taneyev Quartet.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Holmboe
String Quartets Nos. 1, 3 & 4
Kontra Quartet*

From this set -


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3*
*Musique Française*
Through the Night









BBC Radio 3 - Through the Night, Musique Française


The Liège Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and Olivier Latry play Ravel, Poulenc and Roussel.




www.bbc.co.uk







The Liège Royal Philharmonic Orchestra with Olivier Latry perform music by Ravel, Poulenc and Roussel. John Shea presents.

12:31 AM
Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Liege Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Samuel Jean (conductor)

12:47 AM
Francis Poulenc (1899-1963)
Concerto for Organ, Timpani and Strings in G minor, FP 93
Olivier Latry (organ), Liege Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Samuel Jean (conductor)

01:10 AM
Albert Roussel (1869-1937)
Symphony No. 3 in G minor, op. 42
Liege Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Samuel Jean (conductor)

01:35 AM
Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)
Sonata in B minor BWV.1030 for flute and keyboard
Bart Kuijken (flute), Gustav Leonhardt (harpsichord)

01:54 AM
Igor Stravinsky (1882-1971)
Petrushka (Burlesque in Four Scenes)
Concertgebouworkest, Ruud van den Brink (piano), Peter Masseurs (trumpet), Jacques Zoon (flute), Riccardo Chailly (conductor)

02:31 AM
Veselin Stoyanov (1902-1969)
String Quartet No. 3 "In modo frigio"
Avramov String Quartet

02:52 AM
Robert Schumann (1810-1856)
Kinderszenen, Op 15
Havard Gimse (piano)

03:12 AM
Alexander Glazunov (1865-1936)
Alto Saxophone Concerto in E flat major, Op 109
Virgo Veldi (saxophone), Tallinn Chamber Orchestra, Tarmo Leinatamm (conductor)

03:25 AM
Alessandro Scarlatti (1660-1725)
Cantata 'Ero e Leandro'
Gerard Lesne (counter tenor), Il Seminario Musicale

03:36 AM
Alexander Scriabin (1871-1915)
Piano Sonata No 2 in G sharp minor, Op 19
Anastasia Vorotnaya (piano)

03:48 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
Overture to the "King and the Charcoal Burner" (1874)
Bratislava Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Štefan Róbl (conductor)

03:56 AM
Benjamin Britten (1913-1976)
5 Flower Songs for chorus (Op.47)
Camerata Chamber Choir, Michael Bojesen (conductor)

04:07 AM
Constantin Bobescu (1899-1992)
3 Symphonic Pieces
Romanian National Radio Orchestra, Constantin Bobescu (conductor)

04:21 AM
Andrea Falconieri (c.1585-1656),Tarquinio Merula (1595-1665)
Battalia de Barabaso yerno de Satanas; Sentirete una canzonetta
Jan Van Elsacker (tenor), United Continuo Ensemble

04:31 AM
Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741)
Recorder Concerto in C, RV 444
Erik Bosgraaf (recorder), Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Csaba Somos (conductor)

04:40 AM
Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904)
V prirode (In Nature's Realm), Op 63
Danish National Radio Choir, Stefan Parkman (conductor)

04:53 AM
Daniel Binelli ((b.1946))
Candombe: Llamada de tambores (Ritmos y sonidos de Huruguay y Argentina)
Daniel Binelli (bandoneon), Linda Lee Thomas (piano)

05:02 AM
Claudin De Sermisy (c.1490-1562)
5 Chansons (Paris 1528-1538)
Ensemble Clément Janequin

05:12 AM
Erik Satie (1866-1925), Darius Milhaud (arranger)
Jack-in-the-box pantomime
CBC Vancouver Orchestra, Mario Bernardi (conductor)

05:18 AM
Dmitry Shostakovich (1906-1975)
7 Dances of the Dolls Op 91b arr. for wind quintet
Academic Wind Quintet

05:30 AM
Giovanni Battista Ferrandini (c.1710-1791),George Frideric Handel (1685-1759)
Il Pianto di Maria, cantata, HWV 234
Maria Keohane (soprano), European Union Baroque Orchestra, Lars Ulrik Mortensen (conductor)

05:55 AM
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791), Franz Liszt (arranger)
Reminiscences on Mozart's "Don Giovanni"
Emil von Sauer (piano)

06:08 AM
Claude Debussy (1862-1918), Charles Koechlin (arranger)
Khamma, legende dansee
Concertgebouworkest, Riccardo Chailly (conductor)


----------



## Bkeske

*Bystrík Režucha conducts Rimsky-Korsakov* - Night On Mount Triglav (Symphonic Picture) & Pan Voyevoda (Suite). Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra. Records International 1986


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruch 1 & 2


----------



## Bkeske

*Antal Dorati conducts Rimsky-Korsakov* - Le Co D'Or Suite & *Borodin* - Prince Igor Excerpts. London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus. Mercury 1973


----------



## sAmUiLc

She never was a fine-sounding violinist. And as she grew older her playing got coarser. But that is her attraction.


----------



## 13hm13

BBC Symphony Orchestra/Reginald Goodall
Bruckner 8


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc

Korngold








To me, it is the best Heifetz recording. It evokes old Hollywood, and his playing is fervent and his tone warm unlike his later years reputation. Korngold VC is making a comeback recently. Many violinists play and record it, yet this one is untouched.


----------



## Rogerx

Vorisek: Symphony in D major, Op. 24
Voříšek: Mass in B Flat


Patrice Michaels (soprano), Tami Jantzi (mezzo-soprano), William Watson (tenor), Peter van de Graaff (bass)

Czech National Symphony Orchestra, Paul Freeman


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pierné
Piano Quintet, Op. 41
Christian Ivaldi (piano)
Louvigny Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

sAmUiLc said:


> Korngold
> View attachment 168220
> 
> To me, it is the best Heifetz recording. It sounds so old Hollywood, and his playing is fervent and his tone warm unlike his later years reputation. Korngold VC is making a comeback recently. Many violinists play and record it, yet this one is untouched.


It remains untouched for you perhaps, but not for me. There are several outstanding performances of this concerto available. Three of my favorites Mutter/Previn, Ehnes/Tovey and Benedetti/Karabits.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas: Nos 1, 10 & 5

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4








#4 in this DVD set is on two CDs. It is from a live concert given in Vienna. I rate it slightly higher than the one on EMI.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet C major op. 76 No. 3 ("Emperor")*

Tátrai Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Diamond
String Quartet No. 3
Potomac String Quartet*










I'm well aware that Diamond wrote other SQs, but I just keep coming back to his 3rd. Such a gorgeous work.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Kiki

*Alfred Schnittke*
_Concerto for Three_
*Gidon Kremer, Yuri Bashmet, Mstislav Rostropovich / Moscow Sololists* • 1995 • EMI

Fantastic frenzy!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky








I know and have 2 better concerto recordings than this (and 1 equal) but Tchaikovsky, I think this is it.


----------



## alvaro

Gennady Rozhdestvensky conducting the BBC Symphony Orchestra, playing Holst's Planets.
At the Royal Festival Hall, March 12th, 1980.

I'm so blown away by this. Just amazing.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Otello

Jon Vickers (Otello), Mirella Freni (Desdemona), Peter Glossop (Iago), Aldo Bottion (Cassio), Michel Senechal (Rodrigo), Jose van Dam (Lodovico), Mario Machi (Montano), Stefania Malagù (Emilia), Hans Helm (Un Araldo)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## sAmUiLc

Strauss








This contains the greatest Also. Meha with LAPO play awesome! Great recorded sound also.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening: managed to squeeze in some more Mahler

Symphony 3
Bernstein/NY Phil









Das klagende Lied
Gielen/ORF Vienna Radio SO; Poschner-Klebel, Lipovsek, Rendall, Hemm


----------



## elgar's ghost

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 168212
> 
> View attachment 168213


I was reading about Josef Hassid as I hadn't heard of him before - what a tragic end. As was that of Ginette Neveu. Both taken far too young.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works part six on what
is so far a fairly wet and miserable morning.

The _Sinfonietta_, the first orchestral work by Reger of any substance, is rather light in mood 
as the designation might suggest, but that doesn't stop it weighing in at a hefty 50 minutes.

Cello Sonata no.3 in F op.78 (1904):
_Caprice_ and _Kleine Romanze_ for cello and piano op.79e,
from _Blätter für Haus- und Kirchenmusik_ op.79 (by 1904):









_Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema 
von J.S. Bach_ for piano op.81 (1904):









Violin Sonata no.5 in F-sharp minor op.84 (1905):









Nos.1-3 from _Vier Präludien und 
Fugen_ for organ op.85 (1905):









_Sinfonietta_ in A op.90 (1904-05):


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: Octet, Nonet (Gaudier Ensemble, Hyperion)*

Well, these are not quartets or quintets, but they are still perfect pieces for getting started. The octet is for clarinet, two horns, violin, two violas, cello and bass. The nonet (likely the first nonet ever) is for string flute, oboe, clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello, and double bass. Both are wonderful melodic works. If one's collection can tolerate only one Spohr CD, this would be a pretty strong candidate.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I've been away from the site for awhile and returned tonight to find the site completely changed! It's a little weird i'm still adjusting 🤔😁
Anyway i'm listening to Stravinsky which is usually not to my taste at all but for some unknown reason the Mass and bits of the Cantata are doing it for me at almost 2am.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I always have a problem with the last movement of the concerto. It is lightweight and just sounds so out of place after 3 powerful movements. Not the way I hope to hear ending the mighty concerto. That is one of the main reasons I prefer the first concerto. This one and Richter/Leinsdorf solve the issue, in different ways. Arrau makes the last movement an equal heavyweight and Richter plays it in quicksilver way.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 31


Mozart Symphonies Nos. 40, 41 “Jupiter”
Berliner Philharmoniker


Karl Böhm


----------



## sAmUiLc

elgar's ghost said:


> I was reading about Josef Hassid as I hadn't heard of him before - what a tragic end. As was that of Ginette Neveu. Both taken far too young.


I am not sure if you know who Tommy Lasorda was. I've lived long in L.A. area and he was a Dodgers manager. Even though I liked him I always regarded him as loud, vulgar and not deep (wouldn't use the word shallow). Then I read the news in the paper (we were still reading paper then) he lost his 25 year old son. Death of own child is the worst nightmare of any parent (I am thinking Dean Martin, Georges Cziffra, my own 3 different in-laws) And I was struck by the way he had said. He said that he was grateful that he had been granted 25 years of joy, happiness his son had brought into his life. It got me to think differently of seeming tragedy from then on. It is not always easy but it gives me some perspective. There have been so many unfortunate tragedy even in just the classical music world. But I want to feel grateful instead of remorseful or sad.


----------



## Bourdon

*Locatelli

Concerti 1-2-3 & 4








*


----------



## sAmUiLc

This D894 is profound!


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2021-06-27
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig


Strauss, R: Salome
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2021-05-06
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig


Strauss, R: Metamorphosen


Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2021-02-26
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Excellent performances. Not sure I like the third much, but the first has always been a favourite.


----------



## Art Rock

*Maximilian Steinberg: Passion Week (Clarion Choir, Steven Fox, Naxos)*

My fourth and last Steinberg CD. If you like Rachmaninov’s All-Night Vigil, you'll like this. Pretty impressive, and totally different from the other Steinberg compositions I've heard.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Enigma Variations/ Elgar: Falstaff - Symphonic Study in C minor, Op. 68

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Art Rock

*Bernhard Stavenhagen: Piano Concerto No.2, Three Orchestral Songs (Vogtlandphilharmonie, Hans-Reiner Förster, Volkmar Lehmann, Helga Spatzek, Thomas Pfeiffer, EBS)*

The second concerto only survived in a reduction for two pianos. For its first German performance the concerto was orchestrated by Joachim-Dietrich Link. It is in a similar style as the first concerto, which I gave a spin earlier this week, but more ambitious (4 movements, 42 minutes) and overall at a slightly higher level. Three short but interesting orchestral songs make for a good bonus.


----------



## Vasks

*Lloyd - Overture to "John Socman" (composer/Albany)
Searle - Symphony #2 (Francis/cpo)
Vallier - Toccatina (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Britten - Sinfonia da Requiem (Fredman/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Leclair, Locatelli: Violin Concertos

Théotime Langlois de Swarte, Les Ombres


Leclair, J-M: Concerto Op. 7 No. 5 in A minor
Leclair, J-M: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 10 No. 3
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 8
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in B minor, RV 384
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in C Major, RV. 179a 'Per Anna Maria'


----------



## Baxi

*NP:







*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Der glorreiche Augenblick & Choral Fantasia

Claire Rutter (soprano), Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor) & Stephen Gadd (baritone), Marta Fontannais-Simmons (mezzo-soprano), Julian Davies (tenor) & Leon McCawley (piano)

City of London Choir & Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Boys of Westminster Under School Senior Choir, Hilary Davan Wetton


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

Today is going to be a *Martinů* day (or, at least, a good portion of my listening will be).

Now playing *Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2* from the *Neumann* cycle:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works part seven for
the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

The seventh and final solo violin sonata from the epic op.91 set ends with
a juicy 14-minute _chaconne_ - a mighty conclusion, and well worth playing
the whole of op.91 just to get there.The 23-disc complete chamber music
series on the _Da Camera Magna_ label is an admirable undertaking, but I
have found that the acoustics can be somewhat harsh on the solos and
duets. Really only a minor quibble in the great scheme of things, though.

Also featured in this session is Reger's second substantial orchestral work, 
the _Serenade_ op.95. Along with the _Sinfonietta _from the previous year this 
would be as close Reger would come to composing a _bona fide_ symphony.

Sonatas nos. 5-8 for solo violin op.91 nos. 1-4 (1905):









Sonatas nos. 9-11 for solo violin op.91 nos. 5-7 (1905):









_Serenade_ in G op.95 (1905-06):







​


----------



## Rogerx

Adam: Giselle

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Philidor

Last one.

*Alfred Schnittke: Concerto No. 4 for violin and orchestra (1984)*

Oleh Krysa, violin
Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Eri Klas









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Knorf

*Alfredo Casella: *_Introduzione, Corale e Marcia_ for winds, percussion and piano _,_ Op. 57; Sinfonia, Op. 63 (Symphony No. 3)
BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Sinfonietta Giocosa
Julian Jacobson, piano
Bournemouth Sinfonietta
Tamás Vásáry*


----------



## Baxi

Knorf said:


> *Alfredo Casella: *_Introduzione, Corale e Marcia_ for winds, percussion and piano _,_ Op. 57; Sinfonia, Op. 63 (Symphony No. 3)
> BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda


I love this _Casella-Noseda_ recordings .


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler:* Symphony No. 1 in D major
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter

This was my first Mahler recording, which I purchased on cassette at about age 14, and later procured on CD. I think it's fair to say there are other recordings of Mahler's First now that I'll listen to more often (Kubelík, I. Fischer, Jansons), but I'll always have a soft spot for this one.


----------



## Philidor

Knorf said:


> *Gustav Mahler:* Symphony No. 1 in D major
> Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter
> 
> This was my first Mahler recording, which I purchased on cassette at about age 14, and later procured on CD. I think it's fair to say there are other recordings of Mahler's First now that I'll listen to more often (Kubelík, I. Fischer, Jansons), but I'll always have a soft spot for this one.


Fully agreed. - In a transversal of my Mahler #1s, this one survived, together with Bernstein/Amsterdam, Iván Fischer and, a little bit behind, Gielen. (not to forget, Hengelbrock for the original version with Blumine.)


----------



## Philidor

Today's Shosty #10 came from Berlin. "Das ist ein Berliner."

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 E minor op. 93*

Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester
Kurt Sanderling










Not too bad, not too bad at all ... perhaps it isn't a recording to fall immediately in love with, but it is precise, it does not try to overwhelm you, it just shows the piece at a certain level of emotional depth, not too much, at a little distance ... no Shosty for every day, but a very good one imho.


----------



## Philidor

Still hoping to get through the poll's list ...

*Ge Gan-Ru: String Quartet No. 5 "Fall of Baghdad" (2007) *










What the ... How cool is that? I love this forum ... so many great inspirations ... that's the kind of contemporary music I really like ... ok, maybe it doesn't reach late Beethoven's depth, but it is new, it is original, it is entertaining in the best way (after all, even if we go for Tristan, it's entertaining, not professional business, unless you are one of the singers or instrumentalists) ... great. Thanks so much.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 18/1 - Takács Quartet.*


----------



## Philidor

Next wonderful experience.

*György LigetI: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"*

Cuarteto Casals










And thanks again for suggesting this recording. I remember Malx and Mandryka, maybe more ... Thank you so much! I knew the recordings by the Hagens, the Ardittis (Sony), the Artemis, the Kellers and the Parkers before, and I think I knew the piece quite well, but the promotional saying of a "fully new perspective on the music" (or similar) turns into plain truth. This recording now proudly steps at the side of my former favorite (which I don't reveal yet ...) and maybe even will replace it ...


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Amazing performance, a true revelation


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

* Martinů
Piano Quintet No. 2, H. 298
Ivan Klánský (piano) with the Kocian Quartet*

From this rare, OOP recording -


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Tsaraslondon

There's more than one Mravinsky recording of Shostakovich's 5th around, but this 1984 recording is the only on in stereo. There's a little audience noise, but the performance is phenomenal.


----------



## RobertJTh

Barbirolli's Eroica.

Some people will call this famous recording "soft-edged" because Barbirolli emphasizes the lyrical quality of Beethoven's music, maybe at the expense of rhythmical vitality and forward drive.
But I was surprised how well his approach worked, and how full of tension and dramatic his Eroica is. Sure, it's slow, deliberate and typical Barbirolli: he loves those little side-steps into lyrical passages where other conductors would treat such passages as merely "bridge" material. But again, it works so amazingly well. There were spots in the first movement where I thought "this is so elegant and beautiful, why doesn't everyone do it like this?"


----------



## Manxfeeder

Debussy, La Mer

Guilini and the London Philharmonic from the London Years box set. Well paced and recorded. Giulini is not wanting to do anything but sound good.


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Waxman, Bernard Herrmann, Alex North, The New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, James Sedares, David Buechner – Paradine Case, Hollywood Piano Concertos


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Ode To the End of the War*

Rozhdestvetsky and the BBC Orchestra under the BBC Legends series.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Grieg: Holberg Suite
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for Strings
Dvořák: Serenade for Strings

This young group is a fantastic ensemble. They play with youthful energy and irrepressible enthusiasm.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms








The Brahms is from the NY recital given around his 75th birthday. It is a colossal reading.


----------



## Kiki

Tsaraslondon said:


> There's more than one Mravinsky recording of Shostakovich's 5th around, but this 1984 recording is the only on in stereo. There's a little audience noise, but the performance is phenomenal.


Mravinsky's Shostakovich is always phenomenal! 

In fact there are at least 6 stereo DS5 from Mravinsky. The 1984 is one of the better-sounding ones.


DateSession#ChannelsVenueReleased by1966LiveStereo*Leningrad Philharmonic Large HallAudiophile Classics, Russian Disc1973.05.03GeneralprobeStereoLeningrad Philharmonic Large HallAltus, Dreamlife1973.05.26LiveStereoTokyo Bunka KaikanAltus1978.06.12LiveStereoGroßer MusikvereinssaalAltus, Ariola, EMI, HMV, JVC, Melodiya, Olympia, Praga, ZYX1982.11.18LiveStereoMoscow Conservatory Grand HallBrilliant Classics, Scora1984.04.04LiveStereoLeningrad Philharmonic Large HallErato, Icone, JVC, Leningrad Masters, Venezia

* The Audiophile Classics sounds like quasi-stereo. I have not heard the Russian Disc.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Braga Santos* CD:


----------



## Philidor

Tsaraslondon said:


> There's more than one Mravinsky recording of Shostakovich's 5th around, but this 1984 recording is the only on in stereo. There's a little audience noise, but the performance is phenomenal.


I agree. The 1984 version is awesome.


Kiki said:


> Mravinsky's Shostakovich is always phenomenal!


Well ... maybe not always ... sorry to say this, I don't want to be annoying ... I have a 1954 recording of Shosty #5 with Mravinsky, which is one of the weakest and most tedious that I know. Children's birthday party. - But yes, most of Mravinsky's recordings that I had the chance to listen to is really great. Not only Shosty.


----------



## Becca

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Martinů
> Sinfonietta Giocosa
> Julian Jacobson, piano
> Bournemouth Sinfonietta
> Tamás Vásáry*


As an interesting and not overly relevant aside, the '_Sinfonietta La Jolla_' was commissioned by the Musical Arts Society of La Jolla, La Jolla being a very upscale northern seaside suburb of San Diego, so about 20 minutes drive from me!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Becca said:


> As an interesting and not overly relevant aside, the '_Sinfonietta La Jolla_' was commissioned by the Musical Arts Society of La Jolla, La Jolla being a very upscale northern seaside suburb of San Diego, so about 20 minutes drive from me!


Yep, I'm aware of this piece's history, but thanks for the feedback. Martinů is one of those "potato chip" composers for me where once I get started with one piece, I end up listening to 20 more of them. One of my absolute favorite composers.


----------



## sAmUiLc

This was a complete surprise to me. I was in the buying-everything-with-Kiri-on phase at the time. But I found this amazingly good. Solti in Handel! He strikes an ideal blend of traditional approach and HIP. I was indifferent to Solti most of the time when he was alive. But I appreciate him more now each time I re-listen to his stuff in my collection.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Broke into my Reger binge as I needed to give this recent acquisition an airing. 
I already had Leonard Bernstein's recording with Carreras/Te Kanawa but the 
popular consensus is that THIS is the recording to hear. And I'm loving it so far. 










​


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius: *Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43, Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Oslo Philharmonic, Klaus Mäkelä

New release, new arrival. Here it is, _Gramophone's_ "Editor's Choice" and _BBC Music Magazine's _"Recording of the Month." This recording was met on Talk Classical predictably with much scoffing at Mäkelä's youth, and bizarrely even his Nordic-blue eyes, both here and especially also in one particularly, ludicrously reactionary thread.

There have been occasions where I thought either _Gramophone_ or _BBC Music Magazine_ were totally full of it, although, as I recall, never both of them at once.

There have been numerous occasions when I thought the "consensus" on Talk Classical was beyond full of it. (Exhibit A, those ludicrous "Favorite Recordings" threads where for example not a single recording on harpsichord finished in the top 5 for Bach's _Das wohltemperierte Klavier _.)

However, there are individuals on TC whose opinions I respect greatly. One or more disliked this release, but also one or more thought it was terrific.

I have a friend, a professional conductor, who collects recordings and also owns this cycle. He loved it.

Anyway, now I get to decide for myself!

And right here, right now, I couldn't care less about what the lot of you think.

As it should be.










ETA: Listened through the Second. Now on to the Fifth.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Jean Sibelius: *Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
> Oslo Philharmonic, Klaus Mäkelä
> 
> New release, new arrival. Here it is, _Gramophone's_ "Editor's Choice" and _BBC Music Magazine's _"Recording of the Month." This recording was met on Talk Classical predictably with much scoffing at Mäkelä's youth, and bizarrely even his Nordic-blue eyes, both here and especially also in one particularly, ludicrously reactionary thread.
> 
> There have been occasions where I thought either _Gramophone_ or _BBC Music Magazine_ were totally full of it, although, as I recall, never both of them at once.
> 
> There have been numerous occasions when I thought the "consensus" on Talk Classical was beyond full of It. (Exhibit A, those ludicrous "Favorite Recordings" threads where for example not a single recording on harpsichord finished in the top 5 for Bach's _Das wohltemperierte Klavier _.)
> 
> However, there are individuals on TC whose opinions I respect greatly. One or more disliked this release, but also one or more thought it was terrific.
> 
> I have a friend, a professional conductor, who collects recordings and also owns this cycle. He loved it.
> 
> Anyway, now I get to decide for myself!
> 
> And right here, right now, I couldn't care less about what the lot of you think.
> 
> As it should be.


Well said Knorf. 

I've really grown weary of some of stupid commentary this release has attracted - commentary that says much more about the 'commentators' than the music and performance.....

Henry


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Bloch* recording on the Musiques Suisses label:










Exquisite so far.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Jean Sibelius: *Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43, Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
> Oslo Philharmonic, Klaus Mäkelä
> 
> New release, new arrival. Here it is, _Gramophone's_ "Editor's Choice" and _BBC Music Magazine's _"Recording of the Month." This recording was met on Talk Classical predictably with much scoffing at Mäkelä's youth, and bizarrely even his Nordic-blue eyes, both here and especially also in one particularly, ludicrously reactionary thread.
> 
> There have been occasions where I thought either _Gramophone_ or _BBC Music Magazine_ were totally full of it, although, as I recall, never both of them at once.
> 
> There have been numerous occasions when I thought the "consensus" on Talk Classical was beyond full of it. (Exhibit A, those ludicrous "Favorite Recordings" threads where for example not a single recording on harpsichord finished in the top 5 for Bach's _Das wohltemperierte Klavier _.)
> 
> However, there are individuals on TC whose opinions I respect greatly. One or more disliked this release, but also one or more thought it was terrific.
> 
> I have a friend, a professional conductor, who collects recordings and also owns this cycle. He loved it.
> 
> Anyway, now I get to decide for myself!
> 
> And right here, right now, I couldn't care less about what the lot of you think.
> 
> As it should be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Listened through the Second. Now on to the Fifth.


But what do you think of it so far? Does it measure up to your favorites? I'm still on the fence about this set, but as Sibelius is one of my favorite composers, I'll probably end up getting it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kiki said:


> Mravinsky's Shostakovich is always phenomenal!
> 
> In fact there are at least 6 stereo DS5 from Mravinsky. The 1984 is one of the better-sounding ones.
> 
> 
> DateSession#ChannelsVenueReleased by1966LiveStereo*Leningrad Philharmonic Large HallAudiophile Classics, Russian Disc1973.05.03GeneralprobeStereoLeningrad Philharmonic Large HallAltus, Dreamlife1973.05.26LiveStereoTokyo Bunka KaikanAltus1978.06.12LiveStereoGroßer MusikvereinssaalAltus, Ariola, EMI, HMV, JVC, Melodiya, Olympia, Praga, ZYX1982.11.18LiveStereoMoscow Conservatory Grand HallBrilliant Classics, Scora1984.04.04LiveStereoLeningrad Philharmonic Large HallErato, Icone, JVC, Leningrad Masters, Venezia
> 
> * The Audiophile Classics sounds like quasi-stereo. I have not heard the Russian Disc.


I stand corrected. I'd just read an online review that stated the 1984 was the only one in stereo.


----------



## Bkeske

*Kiril Kondrashin conducts Shostakovich* - Symphonies No. 1 & No. 2. Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra & RSFSR Russian Chorus. Melodiya/Angel 1973


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

This is different. I was expecting fire and passion from Ancerl, but this is more measured, even in the first movement sounding motorized. Maybe that was his point: You can't do much new with Beethoven, so you have to try to be different.


----------



## Bkeske

*Gennadi Rozhdestvensky conducts Shostakovich* - Scherzo For Symphony Orchestra In F Sharp Minor, Op. 1 / Theme And Variations For Symphony Orchestra In B Flat Major, Op. 3 / Scherzo For Symphony Orchestra In E Flat Major, Op. 7 / ‘All Alone’, A Suite Of Music To A Film, Op. 26 / Six Romances To Lyrics Of Japanese Poets, Op. 21. Soloists Ensemble of the USSR Symphony Orchestra & The USSR Ministry Of Culture Orchestra. Мелодия 1983, USSR release


----------



## Itullian

Bartok string quartets, Tokyo String Quartet
Great recording.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing with *Guarnieri's symphonies* (*Symphony No. 4, "Brasilia"*) with *Neschling* leading the *São Paulo SO*:


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now Disc 2 of the *Holmboe Chamber Concertos* (*Chamber Concertos Nos. 4, 5 & 6*) box set:


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms








This Brahms is a classic. I just ignore the Beethoven on this CD. It proves a star-studded cast does not guarantee a good recording, let alone a great one.


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius: *Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
Oslo Philharmonic, Klaus Mäkelä

Continuing with this new cycle. I'm far from disappointed. It would be fair to say I agree so far with the _Gramophone_ and _BBC Music Magazine_ reviewers, and am not in sympathy with certain particularly cynical, reactionary detractors. I think this is clearly a very impressive achievement, for anyone, and it seems very likely to me that time will bear this opinion out.

In my crystal ball, I see forty years into the future, and I see a seasoned Klaus Mäkelä recording another Sibelius cycle, for virtual reality direct audioscape with the Berliner Philharmoniker, where he has been principal conductor for over a decade. And I see a bevy of curmudgeonly critics, and I hear them grumbling, "Well, this new cycle is very polished and smooth, beffiting such a veteran conductor, but it lacks the imagination and sheer impulse of the '21 cycle with Oslo. Not recommended." And elsewhere, at night a skeletal arm rises up from a grave, and a spectral voice, scarcely above the wind, is heard moaning, "Baaaaaarbiroooooooolllllli..."

*







*

ETA: added the Sixth.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1

This is very nice. Of course, I was listening to this when I was sitting on the beach, so I might have been biased by my surroundings. But I don't think so.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


> In my crystal ball, I see forty years into the future, and I see a seasoned Klaus Mäkelä recording another Sibelius cycle . . . and I see a bevy of curmudgeonly critics, and I hear them grumbling, "Well, this new cycle is very polished and smooth, beffiting such a veteran conductor, but it lacks the imagination and sheer impulse of the '22 cycle with Oslo. Not recommended." And elsewhere, at night a skeletal arm rises up from a grave, and a spectral voice, scarcely above the wind, is heard moaning, "Baaaaaarbiroooooooolllllli..."


I'm literally laughing out loud!


----------



## Bkeske

Itullian said:


> Bartok string quartets, Tokyo String Quartet
> Great recording.


Have that set on vinyl. I agree, a great recording, and performances.


----------



## Bkeske

*Alois Klíma conducts Prokofiev* - Summer Day Suite, Op.65 w/Prague Chamber Orchestra & A Winter Camp Fire w/Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra. Crossroads, unknown release, guessing late 60’s


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60*
_Anima Eterna
Jos van Immerseel









_


----------



## Neo Romanza

I think I'll end tonight's listening session with a *Villa-Lobos* marathon:

Here's what I'll be playing -


----------



## Bkeske

Aeolian String Quartet : Vaughan Williams - String Quartet In G Minor

Frank Merrick, piano & Henry Holst, violin : Arnold Bax - Sonata No. 1 For Violin And Piano

Revolution Records 1971, UK release


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 02] Frédéric Chopin - [2008] 24 Preludes (Ohlsson)*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano sonatas D958-D960

Christian Zacharias


----------



## opus55

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 9 Nos 2, 5, 6
Buchberger Quartet


----------



## Becca

I am amused by the various comments about the Mäkelä Sibelius set, about which my opinions were mixed and have been detailed elsewhere. Currently there seems to be another Sibelius cycle in the making, albeit one which is being released much slower ... Santtu-Matias Rouvali and the Gothenburg Symphony. While only the 1st and 2nd are out now, they have been working their way through the other symphonies which have been on the gsoplay.se site (using Vimeo) and will hopefully be released commercially. After a terrific 1st, a quite good 2nd and a not so great 3rd, the 4th was back in form and received very positive comments in one of my recent blind comparison series. I mention this because they have just put up a performance of the 6th which, while on the slower side, left me with a much more positive reaction than Mäkelä. Needless to say, the GSO are on typically excellent form.

SIBELIUS - Symphony no 6 - Rouvali from Göteborgs Symfoniker on Vimeo


----------



## Neo Romanza

Becca said:


> I am amused by the various comments about the Mäkelä Sibelius set, about which my opinions were mixed and have been detailed elsewhere. Currently there seems to be another Sibelius cycle in the making, albeit one which is being released much slower ... Santtu-Matias Rouvali and the Gothenburg Symphony. While only the 1st and 2nd are out now, they have been working their way through the other symphonies which have been on the gsoplay.se site (using Vimeo) and will hopefully be released commercially. After a terrific 1st, a quite good 2nd and a not so great 3rd, the 4th was back in form and received very positive comments in one of my recent blind comparison series. I mention this because they have just put up a performance of the 6th which, while on the slower side, left me with a much more positive reaction than Mäkelä. Needless to say, the GSO are on typically excellent form.
> 
> SIBELIUS - Symphony no 6 - Rouvali from Göteborgs Symfoniker on Vimeo


A big YES to Rouvali's recording of the 1st symphony (incl. _En Saga_). One of the best 1st symphony performances I've ever heard and the _En Saga_ was also well-performed. I haven't listened (or bought) his recording of the 2nd yet, but know that he's knocking them all out albeit at a slower pace, I'll just wait for the box set to come out.


----------



## Rogerx

Vanhal: 3 Cello Concertos

Péter Szabó (cello & conductor)

Sinfonietta Pannonica


----------



## sAmUiLc

If I am to choose a great stereo recording of Eroica Symphony, this (or one of four Asahina I have) will be it. Like most of the live performances it takes awhile to build up and voila! things click, get locked and from then on it proceeds great all the way till the end.


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Franz Anton Hoffmeister

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert



Hoffmeister: Symphony in D major
Hoffmeister: Symphony in E major
Hoffmeister: Symphony in G major ‘La festa della Pace 1791'


----------



## Kiki

Philidor said:


> ...
> 
> Well ... maybe not always ... sorry to say this, I don't want to be annoying ... I have a 1954 recording of Shosty #5 with Mravinsky, which is one of the weakest and most tedious that I know. Children's birthday party. - But yes, most of Mravinsky's recordings that I had the chance to listen to is really great. Not only Shosty.


The 1954 is slow but I think not too bad. You are obviously more critical than I am.

On the other hand, the earlier 1938 is even slower and has got a very loud "toy" piano in the trio of the second movement. That probably would also fit the bill of a children's birthday party!

I think later recordings are faster, tighter, more intense with a kind of razor-sharp efficiency. I think in general that is also true for other works.

I should correct myself: _often_ phenomenal, not _always_.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Lil Ludi loves Ludus…


----------



## Philidor

Kiki said:


> The 1954 is slow but I think not too bad. You are obviously more critical than I am.
> 
> On the other hand, the earlier 1938 is even slower and has got a very loud "toy" piano in the trio of the second movement. That probably would also fit the bill of a children's birthday party!
> 
> I think later recordings are faster, tighter, more intense with a kind of razor-sharp efficiency. I think in general that is also true for other works.
> 
> I should correct myself: _often_ phenomenal, not _always_.


It is some time ago that I listened to the 1954 version ... and yes, maybe I was too critical.

Now again some Haydn:

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet B major op. 76 No. 4 ("Sunrise")*

Tátrai Quartet










Do you know what I think to be gorgeous with op. 76? I have six favourites in this cycle ...


----------



## sAmUiLc

#5








My go to S5


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## KirbyH

A collection of albums that I have been listening to, thinking about, and finding joy in all at once:



Simply put, I am always going to be enthusiastic about new Strauss releases. The tone poems, particularly the pre-Salome works, are foundational for me. As I was finding my way through the music that I would listen to for a lifetime, there was a mid 90s Double Decca release with Sir Georg Solti conducting that formed the basis, and ignited the spark, of deep wonderment for me. Not in the least because I found Strauss a nice counterbalance - and companion - to the Mahler that I was so readily drowning in at the time, but also because at the time I found a lot to be admired in the handling of orchestration. Bold, yet subtle, colorations coupled with sweepingly grand melodies. I was bowled over from the start. Fast forward to my junior year of college, and a performance by Andris Nelsons with the Berlin Philharmonic of "Ein Heldenleben." That sealed in my admiration for Nelsons as a Strauss conductor. Taking Heldenleben as my guide post, I've worked my way through most of this box, and have yet to be disappointed with anything. Even the ceremonially flavored Festliches Praludium I've enjoyed more than I have before, because Nelsons brings so much deep enthusiasm for this composer's music to the forefront. Detail is supreme, and I'm just nuts about that. DG has given a top-notch sounstage to these recordings, as they so richly deserve. Overall, I would say that as a whole, it stands quite nicely alongside Kempe's venerable, and still mightily impactful, Dresden cycle of these same works. Indeed, we are still in Saxony for much of this set!

I am only slightly less enchanted by Sibelius' symphonies, and the job that Klaus Makela and his Oslo band have turned in is magnificent. Starting off, I have to say, this orchestra is supremely gifted with torque. Grippy, wonderful bass uplifts these works, and fits in with Makela's vision, to my ears, with almost terrifyingly good results. The Fifth imparts majesty, trees swaying in a bracing Arctic wind. The horn rockings in the last movement are breathtaking. Partaking of the first three symphonies, I was as satisfied as I've ever been listening to these works, and Makela is assured in them, and I dare say the Second Symphony is as familiar as it can possibly, and yet there's much freshness to be found. I am not a very dutiful listener of the whole of Sibelius' symphonic oeuvre, but there's absolutely nothing wrong done here.

When John Williams conducted this concert with Berlin in October of 2021, I didn't miss a moment of it via the Digital Concert Hall. In fact, I was late to work that day because I insisted upon remaining seated and watching through to the end. How very, very glad I am that it was released as an album. The entire performance is duplicated here, in even better sound than the broadcast. How wonderfully the Berliners inhabit this music! Having sat with several of these arrangements on my own stand (the suite from "Far and Away" and "Flying Theme from E.T.") I can say first hand that this is not easy music to play, at all, and requires virtuosity to handle well. So the Berlin orchestra does. Clarity and attention to color are married happily to William's forthright conducting, and several of these arrangements show off the orchestra at their very best. The woodwind showpiece of "Nimbus 2000" is a standout, even though it's the briefest of the selections here. Some of these appear on the Vienna album from 2020, and I'd say that the performance of the "Theme from Jurassic Park" is even better here, as it has just a little bit more extra lift that the Vienna band doesn't quite reach. Thoughtful, starry treatment of music that has been recorded many times since it was written, lead by the man himself. I'd say it makes a fitting companion to the Strauss, in that long line of succession that started with Wagner and came all the way down. Without Wagner and Strauss, John Williams wouldn't be John Williams.

Oldest of this clutch of albums, and one that I've enjoyed for a very, very long time - and recently come back to. In February of this year I had the good fortune to play the Frederick Fennell transcription of "Poet and Peasant," and it lead me to listen through to this album again. This is a glory of glories, for this music. Verve, drive, and a desire to show off a bit infuse these overtures with solid recommendation status. Mehta and the orchestra are enjoying themselves immensely, and Columbia captured them in exceptional sound. "Poet and Peasant" is a good microcosm for this album - it flows with ease, assuredness, and a golden touch in the strings. To the manner born, at every turn. I've certainly enjoyed coming back to this wonderful hour of Romantic bonbons.


----------



## KirbyH

Rogerx said:


> Elgar - Enigma Variations/ Elgar: Falstaff - Symphonic Study in C minor, Op. 68
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


Oh, one of my favorite "Enigmas" - how delightfully ferocious the CSO sounds!


----------



## KirbyH

Philidor said:


> Last Shosty for today.
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 E minor op. 93*
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Andris Nelsons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, I am quite happy with Nelsons' recordings of #5 to #10. Much more convincing than Jansons last weekend.


Phew, this reading of the 10th goes like a Saturn rocket. Nelsons builds the intensity so well that I recall being on the edge of my seat listening to it, years ago now - but thank you for putting this back in view, I have every intention of enjoying it again very soon!


----------



## sAmUiLc

The 2nd movement is a bit dry, but the other 3 movements are awesome. The last movement is only surpassed by Munich Celibidache on EMI. But that one is transcendental, so it is no shame.


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Werther

José Carreras (Werther), Frederica von Stade (Charlotte), Isobel Buchanan (Sophie), Thomas Allen (Albert), Robert Lloyd (Le Bailli), Malcolm King (Johann), Paul Crook (Schmidt), Donaldson Bell (Brühlmann), Linda Humphries (Kätchen)

Orchestra & Children's Chorus of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Sir Colin Davis


*Jules Massenet ( 12 May 1842 – 13 August 1912)*


----------



## KirbyH

elgar's ghost said:


> Various Romantic-era opera part five - courtesy of Richard Strauss, a deliciously lurid double-header for either side of the grocery run.
> 
> _Salome_ - opera in one act op.54, after the play by Oscar Wilde based on the biblical character from _The Gospel of Matthew_ and _The Gospel of Mark_ [Libretto: Transl. by Hedwig Lachmann, ed. Richard Strauss] (1904-05):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Elektra_ - opera in one act op.58, after the drama by Hugo von Hofmannsthal based on the Ancient Greek tragedies by Sophocles and Euripides [Libretto: Hugo von Hofmannsthal] (1906-08):


I listened to the Sinopoli recordings made with Studer and Voigt, respectively, in the title roles in the last week, and now I'm tempted to try these two out and see how the experience compares. I've listened to Salome more in the last couple years than I have ever before, it's just such a seductive, bewitching work. Perhaps even better when beheld in the mind's eye.


----------



## sAmUiLc

This recording is known for 15 minute Adagietto movement, Scherchen stretching the orchestra's ability to the limit. But it was Ormandy's Philadelphia Orchestra, so no problem.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works
part eight for this morning.

Book two_ of Aus Meinem Tagebuch_ [_From My Diary_]
for piano op.82 (1906):









_Allegro_ in A for violin duo no WoOII/18 (poss. 1907):









_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Hiller_
for orchestra op.100 (1904-c.1907):
Violin Concerto in A op.101 (1907-08):


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today's listening: MahlerMahlerMahler

Getting there with my trek through his works. Only Symphony 8, Das Knaben Wunderhorn, early songs and completions/arrangements to go!

Symphony 1, Songs of a Wayfarer
Kubelik/BRSO; Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau









Symphony 2
Abbado/Lucerne Festival Orchestra; Larsson, Gvazava









Ruckert-Lieder
Mehta/LA Phil; Horne









Symphonies 6 & 9
Bernstein/Vienna
Bernstein/Concertgebouw









Piano Quartet in a minor
Borodin Quartet, Berlinskaya


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Terrific live performances from Mravinsky, though the audiences are a bit bronchial, particularly in the tenth.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rogerx said:


> Massenet: Werther
> 
> José Carreras (Werther), Frederica von Stade (Charlotte), Isobel Buchanan (Sophie), Thomas Allen (Albert), Robert Lloyd (Le Bailli), Malcolm King (Johann), Paul Crook (Schmidt), Donaldson Bell (Brühlmann), Linda Humphries (Kätchen)
> 
> Orchestra & Children's Chorus of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Sir Colin Davis
> 
> 
> *Jules Massenet ( 12 May 1842 – 13 August 1912)*


Ideal cast of Werther and Charlotte. I was hoping for it then it happened.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach
Goldberg Variations (Clavierübung IV), BWV 988

Trio Zimmermann


----------



## sAmUiLc

Powerful version


----------



## Tsaraslondon

sAmUiLc said:


> Ideal cast of Werther and Charlotte. I was hoping for it then it happened.


So who is your ideal Werther/Charlotte pairing?


----------



## Art Rock

*Wilhelm Stenhammar: Songs (Anne Sofie von Otter, Håkan Hagegård, Bengt Forsberg, Thomas Schuback, Musica Sveciae)*

An interesting collection of 30 songs by Stenhammar, sung by mezzo Anne Sofie von Otter and baritone Håkan Hagegård.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Festliches Präludium, Op. 61


Olivier Latry (organ)
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons 





Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28


Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2019-05-04
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston





Strauss, R: Feuersnot


Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2021-10-12
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston




Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier - Suite


Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2021-05-07
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig


----------



## OCEANE

Re-revisited Farrenc 3rd Symphony.
I would like to say Farrenc’s symphony No. 3 is impressively energetic and well structured like what I experience from those popular symphonies such as Beethoven 1,2 or Mendelssohn 3. Her music however is much less popular than it deserves and has not many recordings.


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius:* Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39; Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63
Oslo Philharmonic, Klaus Mäkelä

Continuing with this new cycle: I now reach the Sibelius symphony I've long been the most obsessed with⁠—and am the pickiest about⁠—the Fourth. My favorite recordings of the Fourth are well established: Karajan/Berliner Philhamoniker on DG (or EMI depending on the day), Järvi/Gothenburg on BIS, Berglund/Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Kamu/Lahti Sinfonia.

But before that, I'll overview what I think so far about this cycle:
I very much liked the Third; it immediately is in good company with my favorites (Berglund and Kamu).
I'm nearly as enthusiastic about the Second and Fifth.
The Sixth is rather far from disappointing, but probably isn't going to be a favorite. Karajan/Berlin on EMI for me is so far untouchable in this symphony, although Berglund and Blomstedt for two examples are pretty close.

Oh, and yeah, the First. I really like this First; I find it impassioned yet very well managed without any trace of fussiness, and there are numerous of the compelling little personal touches that have so intrigued me with this cycle. I find it clearly superior to another recentish First, namely Vänskä/Minnesota which I think is something of a hot mess. YMMV. The Fourth on that same disc I liked much better.

Anyway, this is a terrific First! I am pleased.

Ok, the Fourth. Wayward and immature, or revelatory?

...of course, neither. Mäkelä has proved to me that he understands this music extremely well, cares deeply about it, and can communicate effectively with an orchestra in performance. Yet Sibelius symphonies are very well understood nowadays, with more terrific recordings than you can shake a stick at. I don't think there are going to be any new recordings with major revelations, and realistically I do not expect any.

But wow, those little personal touches: maybe no big revelations, but numerous highly compelling little insights! They add up to a lot. Mäkelä and Oslo certainly hold my interest. It helps that the recording quality and orchestral performance are superb by any standard. Mäkelä's Sibelius is different enough to justify its existence without going too far. And I can say I've learned some new things about this music, which doesn't happen all that often.

Is it perfect? No, of course not. Are there little things here and there to quibble about? Well, duh; there always are. You can nitpick anything if you wish; we're all only human. There's no artistic achievement of any kind so universally loved that someone won't puff themselves up by trying to bash it.

And so I stand by my previous statement about this cycle: it is clearly a very impressive achievement, for anyone.

I'm continuing to thoroughly enjoy listening to Mäkelä's Sibelius, and hear no particular reason at all why any fair-minded listener, whether Sibelius fan or just a casual acquaintance, wouldn't as well. I am quite sure I will be returning often.

ETA: final statement about this Fourth. It's very good, even great, but for me, I admit Karajan will remain my go-to choice. Still this one is really interesting and quite impressive, and it may well improve in stature upon further listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Viotti: Violin Concertos Nos. 18 & 2

Guido Rimonda (violin/director)

Orchestra Camerata Ducale


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Günter Wand: Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks (1982)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1979)

Two different perspectives on Brahms. I think I liked Solti better (sounded more "alive") but this isn't quite a one-to-one comparison. CSO cello section was wonderful in the first movement. Solti takes the exposition repeat (as he does in 1 and 3, also); Wand does not.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Carlo Maria Giulini: Philharmonia Orchestra (1962)

The fourth movement of this is done in a way that's almost terrifying; some really sharp (but precisely controlled) brass climaxes juxtaposted with the wandering soft figures in the strings. This is very different from his later Brahms cycle with the Vienna Philharmonic! I will take a break now and listen to the Fourth Symphony later today.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Wolfgang Sawallisch: London Philharmonic Orchestra (1989)

A strong finish to today's Brahms cycle. The LPO's string section is what stands out to me. (Sawallisch's first Brahms cycle was made with the Wiener Symphoniker between 1959 and 1963, according to my notes.) I haven't heard much about this cycle in terms of reviews or criticism from others but I thought this was a strong performance, not overstated and bombastic but grand and sober. Up next is more Brahms:









Johannes Brahms: *Violin Concerto* in D major, Op. 77 (1973)
Henryk Szeryng, violin; Bernard Haitink: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Shaughnessy

Becca said:


> *Santtu-Matias Rouvali*





Neo Romanza said:


> *A big YES to Rouvali's recording* of the 1st symphony (incl. _En Saga_). *One of the best* 1st symphony performances I've ever heard and the _En Saga_ was also well-performed. I haven't listened (or bought) his recording of the 2nd yet, but know that he's knocking them all out albeit at a slower pace, I'll just wait for the box set to come out.


Santtu-Matias Rouvali's career was on a rocket-like trajectory until one day someone noticed his luxurious head of curly hair...

Which reminded that someone of a young Simon Rattle and _his_ luxurious head of curly hair...

Suddenly, without warning, Rouvali's conducting went from "graceful", "dynamic", and "lyrical" to "twee", "overly fussy", and "as finicky as a kitten".

People loved his recordings and sang his praises to the high heavens... Until they realized just exactly who it was that he looked like.

When informed of the uncanny resemblance, Rouvali's only response was - "I look like Rattle? - Seriously? - Oh, I'm (blanked)... just totally (blanked)"

Rouvali went from "rising star" to "guilty pleasure" in a heartbeat.

His only comfort - his only solace - was that someday he might actually lose that luxurious head of curly hair and be -

as bald as a billiard ball - as all of the great conductors once were and always should be.


----------



## Rogerx

SCHUBERT: Partsongs, Auf dem Strom, Der Hirt auf dem Felsen - et al

Robert Tear, Elizabethan Singers, Suzanne Danco, Gervase de Peyer


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works part nine.
for the rest of the afternoon.

Piano Trio no.2 in E-minor op.102 (1907-08):









_Suite: Sechs Vortragstücke_ [_Suite: Six Lecture Pieces_]
in A-minor for violin and piano op.103a (1908):









Violin Sonata no.7 [_Kleine Sonate no.2_] 
in A op.103b no.2 (1909):









Clarinet Sonata no.3 in B-flat op.107 (1908-09):









_Symphonischer Prolog zu einer Tragödie _
for orchestra op.108 (1908):


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tsaraslondon said:


> So who is your ideal Werther/Charlotte pairing?


Didn't I stated it just there? Carreras and Von Stade.


----------



## sbmonty

Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1
Keller Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Shaughnessy said:


> Santtu-Matias Rouvali's career was on a rocket-like trajectory until one day someone noticed his luxurious head of curly hair...


I regard SMR's recording of Sib #1 as one of the most exciting Sibelius recordings of the last 10 years. "Big line" and plenty of carefully prepared details. Sib #2 was less successful imho.


----------



## Vasks

*Purcell - Overture to "Bonduca" (Thomas/Chandos)
Jenkins - In nomine #2 (Hantai/Naive)
Pepusch - Oboe Concerto in G minor (Rawson/Ramee)
Avison - Sonata for Harpsichord with accompaniment, Op. 8, No. 1 (Howarth/divine art)
Handel - Organ Concerto in G mnor, Op. 4, No. 3 (Nicholson/Hyperion)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Weinberg
Symphony No. 3 in B minor, Op. 45
Gothenburg SO
Thord Svedlund*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

sAmUiLc said:


> Didn't I stated it just there? Carreras and Von Stade.


No. Your post simply stated


sAmUiLc said:


> Ideal cast of Werther and Charlotte. I was hoping for it then it happened.


Nothing else. No photo or anything.

I love Von Stade's Charlotte, but I also like those of De Los Angeles and Ninon Vallin. I like Carreras too, but I think I prefer Alagna and Thill. In any case, the opera has been extraordinarily lucky on disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair
Edgar – Raphaëlle – David – Jérémie

Dvořák, Antonín (1841-1904)
Korngold, Erich Wolfgang (1897-1957)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*La traversée*

Patricia Petibon (soprano)
Cetra Barockorchester Basel, Andrea Marcon


*Works*

Gluck: Alceste au nom de dieux (from Alceste)
Gluck: Divinités du Styx (from Alceste)
Handel: Furie terribili (from Rinaldo)
Handel: Se pietà di me non senti (from Giulio Cesare)
Landi, S: Passacaglia delle Vita
Mozart: Estinto è Idomeneo?...Tutte nel cor vi sento (from Idomeneo)
Mozart: Oh smania! oh furie!...D'Oreste, d'Aiace (from Idomeneo)
Offenbach: Portez armes...Vous aimez le danger…Ah! que j’aime les militaires! (from La grande-duchesse de Gérolstein)
Purcell: Strike the Viol (from Come Ye Sons of Art, Z323)
Purcell: Welcome to all the pleasures (from Ode for St Cecilia's Day 1683), Z339
Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie: Cruelle mère des amours
Verdi: Ami! Le coeur d'Hélène (Les Vêpres siciliennes)

Two attractive birds - each capable of actually singing like a bird - one figuratively, the other literally...


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tsaraslondon said:


> No. Your post simply stated
> 
> Nothing else. No photo or anything.
> 
> I love Von Stade's Charlotte, but I also like those of De Los Angeles and Ninon Vallin. I like Carreras too, but I think I prefer Alagna and Thill. In any case, the opera has been extraordinarily lucky on disc.



Not sure if we are seeing the same thing. That one was quoting the earlier post of @Rogerx and I see clearly that way. Anyway, please do not mention the name Alagna who is a permanent resident on my blacklist. It might even strain our relationship which is building fine up to now. 🤨😑 Of course, if you like him you can have him. The old French singers you mentioned are from the bygone era. The French singing is a lost art. Still my choice remains.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Three Violin Sonatas

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Mahler Symphony No.5*

*I particularly enjoyed Movement No.2*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mahler, Symphony No. 4

I'm finally back into Mahler. So much detail and unnecessary beauty - the music would sound great without all the little orchestral details (like some playing p while the others play pp), but Mahler sticks it in anyway.


----------



## Itullian

Violin concertos, very good set


----------



## Malx

*Rawsthorne, String Quartets 1 (Theme and Variations) & 2 - The Flesch Quartet.*

Getting to know these quartets better since the arrival of this excellent disc - nice.


----------



## Taplow

I can't keep up with this thread. Anyway … I do love me a bit of Tafelmusik:









Symphonies 88-90
Bruno Weil: Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra
Vivarte (Sony): 88875030622-26

From the Tafelmusik - Complete Sony Recordings box set.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

sAmUiLc said:


> Not sure if we are seeing the same thing. That one was quoting the earlier post of @Rogerx and I see clearly that way. Anyway, please do not mention the name Alagna who is a permanent resident on my blacklist. It might even strain our relationship which is building fine up to now. 🤨😑 Of course, if you like him you can have him. The old French singers you mentioned are from the bygone era. The French singing is a lost art. Still my choice remains.


Not mentioning him by name, I do like him in French repertoire at least fairly early on in his career. I saw him as Roméo in the Gounod opera in Covent Garden in 1994 and he was superb. There was a palpable air of excitement in the theatre that night. I'm not sure why he's on your blacklist. Dare I ask?


----------



## Philidor

I am in the middle of the list for the first poll on post-1972 string quartets, and the 2nd poll already started ...

*Jonathan Harvey: String Quartet No. 3 (1995)*

Arditti Quartet










Sometimes they appear as "Arditti Quartet", sometimes as "Arditti String Quartet" ...


----------



## pmsummer

HOMAGE TO JOHANNES CICONIA (ca. 1370-1412)
_Madrigals, motets, virelais, ballata and canons: Secular music for voices with corno muto, harp, vielle and lute._
*Johannes Ciconia*
Ensemble Project Ars Nova (P.A.N.)
_
New Albion_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works part ten 
for the rest of today.

Only four works, but the total running time is c. 2.5 hours.

Reger is even less in brevity mode than usual, but for me that means more to 
savour - salad with vinaigrette is all very well, but there are times when I need 
to have nice juicy steak with thick mushroom sauce followed by pie and cream.

String Quartet no.4 in E-flat op.109 (1909):









Piano Quartet no.1 in D-minor op.113 (1910):








Piano Concerto in F-minor op.114 (1910):









Cello Sonata no.4 in A-minor op.116 (1910):


----------



## Philidor

Now again the Métamorphoses nocturnes.

*György Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"*

Dudok Kwartet










Fine recording.

If I wanted to write something hypercritical, I should start this way: The rendition is a little on the black-and-white-side. Whilst the Cuarteto Casals showed an infinitely refined presentation of a plethora of details without ever remaining in some micro-management island, because they put all details in a convincing framework of the whole piece, the Dudoks are more into showing contrasts, showing the opposites between the pieces than the links joining them. - If I wanted some high-octane demonstration of the fun qualities of the piece, I would choose the Hagens' recording, if I wanted to be enchanted by the abundance of shadowing and differenciating, the Casals' one would be my recording to go for.


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 09] Ludwig van Beethoven - [2011] Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 (Kletzki)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tsaraslondon said:


> Not mentioning him by name, I do like him in French repertoire at least fairly early on in his career. I saw him as Roméo in the Gounod opera in Covent Garden in 1994 and he was superb. There was a palpable air of excitement in the theatre that night. I'm not sure why he's on your blacklist. Dare I ask?


No!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Richard Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
Wiener Staatsoper - Franz Welser-Möst
live recording - june 2013


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.3 “Pastoral” & Symphony No.6
Kees Bakels & the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Kiki

*Alfred Schnittke*
_String Trio_
*Quatuor Molinari* • 2010,2012 • ATMA
*Gidon Kremer, Yuri Bashmet, Mstislav Rostropovich* • 1995 • EMI

IMO Schnittke's String Trio is a charismatic masterpiece. The Molinari may be more light weight and not as instense as the all star team of Kremer, Bashmet and Rostropovich, but it sounds more articulated and less overwhelming. Good or bad, depends on the mood of the today.


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is from Thielemann's early recording career, the period I like him much better than now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Merl

Such an enjoyable disc. It's so easy to wallow in emotion, sound uber-schmaltzy or vibrato the hell out of these quartets but these are intelligent, beautifully recorded and precise recordings. Nice.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Another great album from Thielemann's early period, actually even earlier.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Dang Thai Son is a lovely pianist. Unfortunately the country he is from is the roadblock to his career in the world stage. And the Pogo controversy completely dwarfed his rightful winning of Chopin Concours. I blame Argerich storming out and Western media sensationalizing it for that. More reason not to trust the media in the West. I read Argerich much later apologized to him personally, but the damage had been already done. The very reason I don't regard Argerich highly. She is a unique and sensational pianist but her wild, unchecked temper is unbecoming. And what about so many Argerich wannabes in the following generation of female (some male) pianists, even though I don't think she can be blamed for that. They simply didn't have the talent unfortunately in that way so many careers were ruined.

Coming back to this pianist, he is a wonderful pianist, not just in Chopin but in everything he touches.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 7*

These recordings sound really good in the remastering.


----------



## haziz

*Rubinstein, A: Symphony No. 2 'Océan'*
_Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra
Stephen Gunzenhauser_
Recorded: December 1986
Recording Venue: Concert Hall of the Slovak Philharmonic, Bratislava


----------



## Bkeske

*Pablo Casals in Concert* : Schubert - String Quintet In C Major, Op. 163, D. 956 & Beethoven - Trio For Piano, Violin, And Cello No 6 In B-flat Major, Op. 97 ("Archduke") / Trio For Piano, Violin, And Cello No. 3 In C Minor, Op. 1, No. 3 / Sonata For Piano And Cello In F Major, Op. 17. Casals with Paul Szabo, cello / Mieczyslaw Horszowski, piano / Georges Janzer, viola / Sándor Végh & Sándor Zöldy, violin. Recorded live at The Casals Festivals at Prades. Murray Hill Records 3LP box 1972


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'*
_NDR Sinfonieorchester
Helmut Franz (chorus master), Jürgen Schulz (chorus master), Chor des Norddeutschen Rundfunks, Edith Wiens (soprano), Hildegard Hartwig (alto), Keith Lewis (tenor), Roland Hermann (bass), Chor der Hamburgischen Staatsoper
Günter Wand









_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Excellent recordings despite cheap price and lousy cover art


----------



## haziz




----------



## OCEANE

Accepting its unconventionality, I found some details not noticeable in other performances.


----------



## Kiki

*Carl Nielsen*
_Symphony No. 3 'Sinfonia Espansiva'_
*London Symphony Orchestra / Colin Davis* • 2011 Live • LSO Live

Great urgency, but sacrificing a bit of musicality.


----------



## OCEANE

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 168300
> 
> Dang Thai Son is a lovely pianist. Unfortunately the country he is from is the roadblock to his career in the world stage. And the Pogo controversy completely dwarfed his rightful winning of Chopin Concours. I blame Argerich storming out and Western media sensationalizing it for that. More reason not to trust the media in the West. I read Argerich much later apologized to him personally, but the damage had been already done. The very reason I don't regard Argerich highly. She is a unique and sensational pianist but her wild, unchecked temper is unbecoming. And what about so many Argerich wannabes in the following generation of female (some male) pianists, even though I don't think she can be blamed for that. They simply didn't have the talent unfortunately in that way so many careers were ruined.
> 
> Coming back to this pianist, he is a wonderful pianist, not just in Chopin but in everything he touches.


Thanks for sharing.
Worthy to add that Bruce Liu, Canadian pianist, winner of 2021 XVIII International Chopin Piano Competition has been Dang Thai Son's pupil in Montreal.


----------



## Dimace

A very beautiful Sibelius 4th to beginn our WE

I want to underline the importance of Herbert to ex DDR music. Many excellent recordings, much more live performances and events. Very significant director. The *Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Leipzig *is top in this recording. I believed they made exactly what Sibelius wants for this symphony, which, for me, is a turning point for the composer, who abandons the traditional classical movements approach and turns to a new modern style where the allegro / adagio or andante / allegretto or presto (let us say the Sonata Form from Mozart & Beethoven but also the traditional way from the Baroque time) are not to be seen any more. This change is difficult to my ears (despite I have accepted it and embraced it in my Master's Sonata) not because of the tempo changes but because (I speak for Sibelius) of the new sound, which from now on will be harder and less melodic. _I want to believe that Herbert made with this recording the transition smoother and the is an accomplishment. _(ETERNA, DDR, 1970, 1xLP)


----------



## sAmUiLc

I wouldn't call either a top dog, but pretty good nonetheless.


----------



## OCEANE

String Quartet K575 'Prussian"
It's a very impressive performance ....and IMHO Italiano or Hagen play more harmonic and natural.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I quit Maisky CD after Dvořák.. no Schumann

Now to








This is my favorite Beethoven symphonies cycle (1992) among many I owned and own on LPs and CDs. Asahina makes even the Nos. 1, 2, 4, 8 powerful and weighty in convincing ways. Unfortunately I find the 5th the weak link as in his 1996 cycle, but in the 2000 cycle he remedies it. All studio recordings except the 9th which is live and possibly my favorite 9th of all I've heard.


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire *Weinberg* recording on Chandos:










A superb recording!


----------



## Bruce

Thursday night features: 

*Lutosławski *- Subito for Violin and Piano - Diana Cohen (violin); Adam Bowles (piano)
*Bruno Maderna* - Dimension IV - Susanna Gilmore (violin) Nobuko Igarashi (clarinet); Lecolion Washington (bassoon); Robert Patterson (horn)
*Elizabeth Maconchy* - Clarinet Quintet - Dame Thea King & The Britten String Quartet


----------



## fbjim

Listened to the DG version of this a hundred times, first one for this highly regarded live Audite recording


----------



## senza sordino

Smetana String Quartet no. 1, Janáček String Quartets 1 and 2. Fantastic disk


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet concerto / Weber; Clarinet concerto no 2/ Spohr ; Clarinet concerto 1

L.S.O

Peter Maag and Colin Davis conducting


----------



## OCEANE

Symphonies that I'm not familiar and it's an enjoyable listening.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Příhoda for Dvořák, de Vito for Brahms


----------



## Kiki

*Jean Sibelius*
_En Saga (Original 1892 version)_
*Lahti Symphony Orchestra / Osmo Vänskä* • 1995 • BIS

I am allergic to Vänskä, but there are a few things that are offered by Vänskä only, so get over it.

Perhaps music composition shares a similarity with photography - it is less about adding/developing contents to beef up a composition, but rather subtracting, in order to streamline a framework to showcase the most important elements only. 

This 1892 En Saga contains so much original music in it that, it is a pity so much of it has been removed from the final version; but the final version, with its streamlined structure, sounds so much more concise and elegant. 

It is still nice to have an one-off recording of the original version, otherwise a lot of original music would never see the light of day.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Spohr: Lieder (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Julia Varady, Dmitry Sitkovetsky, Hans Schöneberger, Hartmut Holl, Orfeo)*

My final Spohr CD to re-play and catalogue. A great selection of songs, including two complete opus numbers (Sechs Lieder, Op.154 for baritone, violin and piano; Sechs Lieder, Op.103 for soprano, clarinet and piano) and a selection of songs for baritone and piano. Granted, Spohr is not of the same level as Schubert or Schumann in this genre, but these Lieder are interesting and a great listen. The addition of an extra instrument in the two complete opus numbers further enhances the interest. Performances are as good as you would expect from these artists. A wonderful CD.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Jean Sibelius*
> _En Saga (Original 1892 version)_
> *Lahti Symphony Orchestra / Osmo Vänskä* • 1995 • BIS
> 
> I am allergic to Vänskä, but there are a few things that are offered by Vänskä only, so get over it.
> 
> Perhaps music composition shares a similarity with photography - it is less about adding/developing contents to beef up a composition, but rather subtracting, in order to streamline a framework to showcase the most important elements only.
> 
> This 1892 En Saga contains so much original music in it that, it is a pity so much of it has been removed from the final version; but the final version, with its streamlined structure, sounds so much more concise and elegant.
> 
> It is still nice to have an one-off recording of the original version, otherwise a lot of original music would never see the light of day.


Vänskä is one of my favorite Sibelians, but only his Lahti SO cycle not his Minnesota one, which I found to be well-played, but didn't quite match his earlier cycle.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Maag learned his craft under Furtwängler. I still prefer Furtwängler's B1 but this is an excellent account by itself. In fabulous sound also.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 8
MOZART
Piano Concerto No. 9 in E flat major, KV 271 ‘Jeunehomme’
Piano Concerto No. 12 in A major, KV 414
Vienna Radio Orchestra / Brian Priestman


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dulova Harps On

A pleasant evening at work listening to Michael Haydn


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: finished up Mahler’s own works and onto arrangements, etc.

Symphonies 8 and 10 (Cooke, ed)
Chailly/Concertgebouw









Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Bernstein/NY Phil; Ludwig, Berry









Lieder und Gesange
Hermann, Parsons









3 Lieder (1880)
Bostridge

Blumine
Jarvi/Frankfurt Radio SO
From this set









Beethoven Op. 95; Schubert Death and the Maiden
Haenchen/Kammerorchester CPE Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Thaïs

Renée Fleming (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet D major op. 76 No. 5 *

Tátrai Quartet


----------



## OCEANE

Recorded in 2010 of Paavo Jarvi and Frankfurt Radio Symphony, the sonic quality is incredible and the performance convinces me with Jarvi's calm, natural and emotion controlled approach.
The sound quality of Mahler symphonies recording means so much to me and this CD set impresses me with its 3D soundstage, full body of bassline without booming and clarity of each orchestra section & layer.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The best Rocky MsM, the rest are pretty good, perhaps except the B minor Sonata (there are simply too many better than this one)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart VC 3 & 4








Czech violinist Příhoda was a great performer with distinctively dazzling style. No one played like him, no one plays like him and no one will play like him. He is inimitable!


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford:Mass in G major for Soli Chorus, Orchestra and Organ
Hubert Parry: Jerusalem, Dear Lord and Father of Mankind, Songs of Farewell, I was Glad
Nicholas O'Neill: Flyht
(The Choir of Exeter College Oxford, Stapeldon Sinfonia, George de Voil, EM Records)*

The cover is confusing, as Parry (almost half the CD) and O'Neill are not even mentioned. As a result, I filed this under Stanford. As good (and predominantly well-known) as the Parry pieces are, the Stanford Mass is for me the interesting work on this album. Flyth is a seven minutes bonus, which in spite of having been composed a century later, has a similar soundscape.


----------



## OCEANE

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 168319
> 
> Recorded in 2010 of Paavo Jarvi and Frankfurt Radio Symphony, the sonic quality is incredible and the performance convinces me with Jarvi's calm, natural and emotion controlled approach.
> The sound quality of Mahler symphonies recording means so much to me and this CD set impresses me with its 3D soundstage, full body of bassline without booming and clarity of each orchestra section & layer.



It took me a moment to return from the attentive listening of Mahler 2.
Better to have something totally different and irrelevant..


----------



## Rogerx

Sullivan, A: Symphony in E major 'Irish', etc.

BBC Philharmonic, Richard Hickox

Sullivan, A: Overture 'In Memoriam'
Sullivan, A: Suite from 'The Tempest', Op. 1
Sullivan, A: Symphony in E major 'Irish'


----------



## OCEANE

I don't listen much to Paganini's showpieces but his violin and guitar music which is very relaxing.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos. 1-21

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## Itullian

Brahms symphonies, Kubelik, Vienna Phil.


----------



## Malx

Working my way through this recent addition which completes the Takács Quartet's recordings of Beethoven on my shelves.

*Beethoven, String Quartets op 18 Nos 2 & 3 - Takács Quartet.








*


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Rafał Blechacz

Rafał Blechacz (piano)


Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Duets Nos. 1-4, BWV802-805
Bach, J S: Duet No. 1 in E minor, BWV802
Bach, J S: Duet No. 2 in F major, BWV803
Bach, J S: Duet No. 3 in G major, BWV804
Bach, J S: Duet No. 4 in A minor, BWV805
Bach, J S: Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV944
Bach, J S: Fantasia in A minor, BWV944
Bach, J S: Italian Concerto, BWV971
Bach, J S: Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')
Bach, J S: Partita No. 1 in B flat major, BWV825
Bach, J S: Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827


----------



## OCEANE

Another precious Dorian recording.....Scottish Lute Folk Songs.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Symphony No. 2 / Sea Pictures


Della Jones,

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Vasks




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Weinberg
Piano Trio In A Minor, Op. 24
Gidon Kremer, Giedre Dirvanauskaite, Yulianna Avdeeva*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68, /Brahms: Gesang der Parzen (Song of the Fates), Op. 89

Berliner Philharmoniker, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Claudio Abbado


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Philidor

Full throttle start into the weekend.

*Robert Schumann: Konzertstück für vier Hörner und Orchester F-Dur op. 86*
(Concert Piece for four Horns and Orchestra F major)

Gavin Edwards, Robert Maskell, Roger Montgomery, Susan Dent, horn
Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Janspe

*W. A. Mozart: Sonata for Piano and Violin in G major, K.379*
Alexander Lonquich, piano
Frank Peter Zimmermann, violin










One of my favourite Mozart sonatas for sure! Such a warm and gentle piece, like a nice cup of tea for the soul. The conluding variations are especially poignant, and the opening movement begins with a wonderfully reflective atmosphere. So good! Though Zimmermann is one of my go-to violinists, I never listened to his and Lonquich's almost-complete set of the mature Mozart sonatas (K.547 is curiously missing!). That will change now - I'm always up for indulging in these works.


----------



## Malx

Sticking with the first division players this afternoon.

*Brahms, Serenade No 1 - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.

Beethoven, Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 - Christiane Oelze (soprano), Petra Lang (alto), Klaus Florian Vogt (tenor), Matthias Goerne (baritone), Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie, Paavo Järvi.

















*


----------



## Philidor

I stayed in the high-spirits-mode ... Beethoven from Järvi here, too.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 F major op. 93*

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
Paavo Järvi


----------



## Janspe

*C. Nielsen: Sonata for Piano and Violin in A major, Op. 9*
Maria Asteriadou, piano
Georgios Demertzis, violin










After listening to the Mozart sonata mentioned above - repertoire I've listened so many times - I decided I need to take in something unfamiliar as well. I've never been the biggest fan of Nielsen, though I enjoy many of his works. This album contains his two violin sonatas and two works for violin solo, all of it repertoire I've never listened to as far as I can remember. The first sonata seems to be a fine enough work based on my first listen; definitely something I'll relisten one day.


----------



## Rogerx

Teresa Berganza: Spanish Songs

Teresa Berganza Juan Antonio Alvarez-Parejo

Granados: 6 Spanish Dances
Granados: Tonadillas: No. 4, El majo discreto
Granados: Tonadillas: No. 6, El majo timido
Granados: Tonadillas: No. 11, El tra la la y el punteado
Guridi Bidaola: Seis Canciones Castellanas
Toldrà: Seis Canciones
Turina: El Fantasma, Op. 37 No. 5 (from Canto a Sevilla)
Turina: Farruca (from Triptico, Op. 45)
Turina: Poema en forma de canciones (5), Op. 19
Turina: Saeta
Turina: Saeta en forme de Salve a la Virgen de la Esperanza, Op. 60


In honour of Teresa Berganza who passed away today at 89


----------



## Auferstehen

I assume we are allowed to give Youtube links to concerts? If so, then

BEETHOVEN L v

PC No 5 in Eb Maj “Emperor” Op 73


&


Bruckner A

S No 3 in D min WAB 103


VPO – Gulda F – Szell G (1966)







Mario


----------



## Philidor

Next quartet from the list for the 1st poll on string quartets > 1972.

*Ben Johnston

String Quartet No. 6 (1980)
Quietness (1996)*

Ben Johnston, voice ("Quietness")
Kepler Quartet










I definitively have to delve deeper into Johnston's quartets.


----------



## Philidor

Next one.

*György Kurtág: Officium breve*
in memoriam Andrae Szervánsky op. 28 (1988/89)

Keller Quartet


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach - The Island of Tulipatan
Light Opera of New York - Tyson Deaton


----------



## Philidor

And again ...

*Per Nørgård: String Quartet No. 10 "Høsttidløs" (2005)*

The Kroger Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*Wilhelm Stenhammar: Tirfing - excerpts (Royal Opera Orchestra Stockholm, Leif Segerstam, Ingrid Tobiasson, Jesper Taube, Carina Morling, Sterling)*

Almost an hour of extended excerpts from Stenhammar's second opera Tirfing (1898). No idea why they did not record the whole opera - the booklet is missing and internet is not helpful. The opera is in Swedish and quite obviously influenced by Wagner. This is pretty good music, and makes one wonder what we're missing.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Two completely different interpretations, not least in matters of length. The Stokowski comes in at just under and hour and the Rostropovich at 77'. Both performances are live, the Stokowski in pretty atrocious sound with a rather noisy audience, the latter is digital and the audience admirably silent. However the Stokowski is thrilling where the Rostropovich sags .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Holst, The Planets*


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Peter Schreier could have read the telephone directory in Swahili in the 1970s and Lil Ludi would still have been in heaven… Chapeau, Vier Augen!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sibelius








This is a legendary recording, made when Mme Wicks was a fiery virtuoso.


----------



## Dimace

Philidor said:


> And again ...
> 
> *Per Nørgård: String Quartet No. 10 "Høsttidløs" (2005)*
> 
> The Kroger Quartet


I wish I could listen to such music. It is VERY difficult to my ears. My respect to you and to ALL our friends here they managed to come close to such compositions & composers. Mit freundlichem Gruß aus Berlin & schönes WE!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony in G Minor "Zwickau"*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Philidor said:


> And again ...
> 
> *Per Nørgård: String Quartet No. 10 "Høsttidløs" (2005)*
> 
> The Kroger Quartet


I'm listening on YouTube. It's funny how music works. Dimace admitted that it is difficult, and I respect that. Personally, for some reason, I really like it. And that's what makes humanity so compelling; we are all individuals, even down to our ears.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The 3rd Libestraum here is my favorite version. The last track Tannhäuser Overture, according to the booklet, started Bolet noodling during a break from the recording session and it escalated to a full performance. Luckily the engineers were alert and sectretly started recording. It is a towering account. I read even Liszt himself took a break in the middle, the piece is so exhausting to play. But Bolet is doing here in a single take without the score in front of him, for own pleasure even that.


----------



## Art Rock

*Rudi Stephan: Liebeszauber, Music for Orchestra, Music for Violin and Orchestra, Music for 7 Stringed Instruments (Deutsches Symphonieorchester Berlin, Hans Zender, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Hans Zender, Koch Schwann)*

Duplicating some earlier CD's of this tragic German composer (fell in the Great War, aged 28), but these performances are superior. First off, we have DFD himself in Liebeszauber for baritone and orchestra, a wonderful luscious song that reminds me somewhat of Zemlinksy. And although he was over his top when he recorded this, it is still amazing. The Music for Orchestra in one movement is the 1913 reworking of an older piece and sounds great - as does the concertante work for violin and orchestra. The CD ends with a 24 minutes chamber music piece for piano sextet and harp. Of the four CD's I have of Stephan, this is the one I would recommend most warmly.


----------



## pmsummer

DUNSTABLE MOTETS
*John Dunstaple*
The Hilliard Ensemble
_
Virgin Veritas_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, Missa Solemnis.

This is from the 1930s, so the recording isn't as clear as it could be, though the remastering has brought it into the listenable level. The interpretation, though, is compelling. I haven't heard the Agnus Dei depicted with such a sense of sorrow.


----------



## Philidor

Dimace said:


> I wish I could listen to such music. It is VERY difficult to my ears. My respect to you and to ALL our friends here they managed to come close to such compositions & composers. Mit freundlichem Gruß aus Berlin & schönes WE!





Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening on YouTube. It's funny how music works. Dimace admitted that it is difficult, and I respect that. Personally, for some reason, I really like it. And that's what makes humanity so compelling; we are all individuals, even down to our ears.


To my mind, it is just about trying again and again ... 

(When I bought my first Rheingold, I was very proud for now attacking the "Ring", but after half an hour I was totally bored and turned it off ... )


----------



## Dimace

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 168341
> 
> View attachment 168342
> 
> The 3rd Libestraum here is my favorite version. The last track Tannhäuser Overture, according to the booklet, started Bolet noodling during a break from the recording session and it escalated to a full performance. Luckily the engineers were alert and sectretly started recording. It is a towering account.* I read even Liszt himself took a break in the middle, the piece is so exhausting to play.* But Bolet is doing here in a single take without the score in front of him, for own pleasure even that.


No, he didn't! LOL. You must see this work performed in the church organ. (4 fingers on the 3rd layer and the thumb on the 2nd accompanying the left hand! It is like a miracle...) 

Jorge is among the three best Liszt interpreters in the history of piano. His SUPER large hands helped him to perform amazingly the Master. (and also Rachmaninov.) 

Thanks for the post and a nice WE!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Haven't listened much to these sextets, but they are awesome! Not the most heavy Brahms


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ogdon was another gigantic pianist, unmatched in big pieces.


----------



## Bruce

I'm beginning my evening with a work by *Tom Johnson*, called An Hour for Piano. I find it rather monotonous. According to his Wikipedia article, he studied with Morton Feldman, and it certainly shows in this work. Born in Colorado, he's currently living in Paris, France. The composer is also the performer in my copy of this work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Concerto for Two Pianos, Opus 10*


----------



## Bkeske

Anthology of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra #3, 1960-1970, CD 2&7. RCO Live 2005 14CD box set


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works part eleven for yesterday. 
I didn't spend much time here so all my listening is in this one post.

Once again Max busts a gut - the fourth prelude and fugue of the
80-minute op.117 set is actually a mammoth 18-minute chaconne.

We are now on the verge of the final period during which Reger's personal
crusade seemed to be to gradually push chromaticism to its absolute limits.

String Sextet in F op.118 (1910):









String Quartet no.5 in F-sharp minor op.121 (1911):









Violin Sonata no.8 in E-minor op.122 (1911):









_Konzert im alten Stil_ [_Concerto in Old Style_] for orchestra op.123 (1912):
_An die Hoffnung_ [_To Hope_] - song for alto or mezzo-soprano
and orchestra op.124 [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1912):
_Eine romantische Suite_ for orchestra op.125 (1912):









_Acht Präludien und Fugen_ [_Eight Preludes 
and Fugues_] for solo violin op.117 (1909-12):


----------



## sAmUiLc

From a recital, given by 'Mr. Natural' in Miami 1984.. Listening of pure joy throughout!


----------



## OCEANE

Riccardo Chailly - Mahler 4


----------



## sAmUiLc

Berman was the biggest pianist, physically, I've seen live. When he sat in front of the grand piano, it looked like a toy piano. Russian bear! He was playing Mozart Turkish March as an encore. I was thinking the piano couldn't get any louder. Then it got louder, much louder. The piano was screaming at the top of its lungs. Yet nothing was harsh all the same. The bear had velvet paws!


----------



## sAmUiLc

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 168362
> 
> Riccardo Chailly - Mahler 4


The Berg there is lovely!


----------



## sAmUiLc

The Hammerklavier on this is OK, nothing special. But the rare Liszt/Busoni piece is substantial, a half hour gem. I read in the booklet that it was originally an organ piece. I know of only one other recording; Hamish Milne on Hyperion. This one is satisfying enough I never sought to hear it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms VC








When I first heard Lisa Batiashvili as her name was entering the international scene, I thought she was not entirely convincing. Then she started hitting her stride. Now I believe she is fully matured, like this one as an example. I like it the best in this box set. By the way, the symphonies are on 3 CDs, concertos on a single DVD.


----------



## Bkeske

Mahler No. 5, CD No 5.


----------



## Kiki

*Joseph Canteloube*
_Chants d'Auvergne (selections)_
*Kiri Te Kanawa / English Chamber Orchestra / Jeffrey Tate* • 1982 • Decca

Crystalline!


----------



## sAmUiLc

It is a 2 CD set. Muraro plays the piano, then the other guy recites.. on and on. I just skip over all the reciting. I don't understand the language anyway.


----------



## OCEANE

sAmUiLc said:


> The Berg there is lovely!


Yes, Quite lovely indeed and a nice combination after Mahler 4


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Rogerx

J. P. E. Hartmann: Piano Works,

Thomas Trondhjem (piano)


----------



## OCEANE

Bkeske said:


> Mahler No. 5, CD No 5.


Thanks for sharing.
I listened to this Mahler 5 after Mahler 4 hours ago. Performance-wise could be subjective, the sonic quality of this Decca recording for Chailly is excellent, which largely enriched the appreciation. Hope you feel the same!


----------



## sAmUiLc

This one misses the first year, but the rest is simply awesome. I am not a big fan of Berman's complete recording on DG. He plays much more profound here and the sound matches his playing with grand resonance.


----------



## Rogerx

Zygmunt Stojowski: Symphony Op.21 & Suite for Orchestra Op. 9

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Antoni Wit


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## OCEANE

Recorded in 1965 & 1969, Eugene Istomin (piano), Isaac Stern (violin) and Leonard Rose (cello) play these two wonderful pieces with their enjoyment of the music.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky








This is the all-time best selling classical recording I read somewhere and I think it is very likely. When he won THE competition it swept America. Victory parade for a classical musician? Such a different era! My elder sister who studied composition in college swears by this Rocky II in which I am not in full agreement. But difference in sincere opinions is fine, should be encouraged actually.


----------



## Rogerx

Charpentier: Te Deum

Le Concert Spirituel, Hervé Niquet

Today, Saturday millions of people will recognise this tune


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: the saga continues with arrangements and completions by Mahler

Schumann - Symphonies 1 & 2, reorchestrated by Mahler
Ceccato/Bergen Philharmonic 









Bruckner - Symphony 3, arr piano 4 hands
Trenkner, Spiedel









Weber - Die Drei Pintos, completed by Mahler
Arrivabeni/National Philharmonic Orchestra of Belarus; Holzer, Furlong, Zechmeister, Marilley, Shaw, Svab


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## sAmUiLc

The composers here are all Russians who got famous in creative art fields other than classical music. So it could be said they are amateurs. I find all charming and Polenov substantial.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet E-flat major op. 76 No. 6 *

Tátrai Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Ludwig Schon

The greatest lieder singer since Peter Schreier. Chapeau, Herr Güra! 🎩


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky & Dvořák
















I know three Giulini Dvořák 7th. I like the one on BBC the best. And even though they are good, all three fall short of Païta. Regarding Chung's Tchaikovsky, there are also a few and I don't honestly know much difference.

P.S. Come to think of it, I know one more Giulini D7. I heard it on YouTube. I think it was early period, live with Chicago Symphony. If someone told me it was Muti I would have believed, pretty dramatic. I liked it a lot.


----------



## Philidor

Being happy with Mozart and Perahia.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

Piano Concerto No. 8 C major KV 246
Piano Concerto No. 9 E-flat major KV 271*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and conductor


----------



## sAmUiLc

Although my #1 M5 remains Sinopoli on DG, it is very possible it is because that was my first love. This Tennstedt live is pretty good as usual for him (his live is superior to his studio), by no means interior to Sinopoli. I'd say they are different. This one is more emotionally charged.


----------



## Philidor

sAmUiLc said:


> I know three Giulini Dvořák 7th. I like the one on BBC the best. And even though they are good, all three fall short of Païta.


Always being keen on such recommendations ...

*Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 D minor op. 70*

Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra
Carlos Païta










Thank you, sAmUiLc, for this recommendation! I appreciated in particular the finale very much - never heard with such intensity. Great!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works 
part twelve for this morning.

Book four of_ Aus Meinem Tagebuch_
[_From My Diary_] for piano op.82 (1912):









_Introduktion, Passacaglia und 
Fuge_ for organ op.127 (1913):









_Vier Tondichtungen nach A. Böcklin_ [_Four Tone Poems 
after A. Böcklin_] for orchestra op.128 (1913):
_Eine Ballett-Suite_ for orchestra op.130 (1913):









_Sechs Präludien und Fugen_
for solo violin op.131a (1914):









_Drei Duos (Canons und Fugen) im alten Stil_
for violin duo op.131b (1914):


----------



## Art Rock

*Daniel Sternefeld: Symphony No. 1, Mater Dolorosa, Elegy, Frère Jacques Variations (Brussels Philharmonic, Arturo Tamayo, Etcetera)*

Daniel Sternefeld (1905 - 1986) was a Belgian composer and conductor. His style varied from late romantic to expressionist. The main work here is his first (and only) symphony from 1943, an impressive sometimes energetic, sometimes pensive composition that has some Stravinsky echoes, but still has a unique sound - and really should be wider known. Mater Dolorosa is a substantial orchestral work consisting of four interludes and a finale taken from the opera of the same name. The Elegy is a paraphrase on Kol Nidrei, and the CD ends with variations on the French children's song Frère Jacques for brass and percussion. A very good CD of a virtually unknown composer with an outstanding first symphony as highlight.


----------



## Dimace

I couldn't say that this is my favourite set with Alexander's symphonies, but nevertheless is very enjoyable and with great sound. Die Frau Brigitte Balleys is an excellent MS. (key role for the 1st symphony, which for me is THE master work!)


----------



## Philidor

Now again some string quartet form the first poll on post-1972 quartets ... that's rather easy listening.

*Elena Ruehr: String Quartet No. 5 "Bel Canto"*

Cyress String Quartet


----------



## Merl

I really can't recommend this set enough. The more I play it the more I enjoy it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Shostakovich's last symphonic will and testament is here sandwiched between two works in a much lighter vein; the second piano concerto, written for the modest talents of his son, Maxim and extracts from the popular _Gadfly _suite. Exccellen performances from the BBC Philharmonic under Vassily Sinaisky with Martin Roscoe on the piano.


----------



## Baxi

Art Rock said:


> *Wilhelm Stenhammar: Tirfing - excerpts (Royal Opera Orchestra Stockholm, Leif Segerstam, Ingrid Tobiasson, Jesper Taube, Carina Morling, Sterling)*
> 
> Almost an hour of extended excerpts from Stenhammar's second opera Tirfing (1898). No idea why they did not record the whole opera - the booklet is missing and internet is not helpful. The opera is in Swedish and quite obviously influenced by Wagner. This is pretty good music, and makes one wonder what we're missing.


I agree, this is really pretty good music.


----------



## Baxi

*NP:*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor Op.34 & String Quintet in G major Op.111

Pavel Haas Quartet (string quartet), Boris Giltburg (piano), Pavel Nikl (viola)

Just arrived .....


----------



## OCEANE

Bach is my beloved composer and he always be.
When it comes to suites of lute music, it's Weiss who really knows how to let a lute sing.

As per wiki, _"......In later life, Weiss became a friend of Wilhelm Friedemann Bach and met J.S. Bach through him. Bach and Weiss were said to have competed in improvisation, as the following account by Johann Friedrich Reichardt describes:

"Anyone who knows how difficult it is to play harmonic modulations and good counterpoint on the lute will be surprised and full of disbelief to hear from eyewitnesses that Weiss, the great lutenist, challenged J.S. Bach, the great harpsichordist and organist, at playing fantasies and fugues."_


----------



## Rogerx

*Lyatoshynsky: Symphonies Nos. 4* & 5

Symphonies, Vol. 3

Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra, Theodore Kuchar
For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## SearsPoncho

This week's listening:

Ligeti - String Quartet #1 - Arditti Quartet

Beethoven - String Quartets Op. 18, nos. 1 & 2 - Quartetto Italiano

Handel - Water Music - Stokowski/RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra

Martinu - Symphony #3 - Thomson/Royal Scottish National Orchestra

Shostakovich - Symphony #8 - Solti/Chicago Symphony O.


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 10*
_Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern
Karel Mark Chichon_
Recorded: 16–19 March 2015
Recording Venue: Congresshalle Saarbrücken, Germany


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works part fourteen 
interspersed with today's laundry duty.

Piano Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.133 (1914):









_Variationen und Füge über ein Thema von 
G.P. Telemann_ for piano op.134 (1914):









_ Variationen und Füge uber ein Thema von 
W.A. Mozart_ for orchestra op.132 (1914):
_Hymnus der Liebe_ for alto and orchestra
op.136 [Text: Ludwig Jacobowski] (1914):









_Prelude_ in E-minor for solo violin WoOII/19 (1915):









_Drei Suiten_ for solo cello op.131c (1915):







​


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Hungarian Connection

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola), Christoph and Stephan Koncz (violin, cello), Ödon Rácz (double bass), Predrag Tomic (accordion) & Oskar Ökrös (cimbalom)


trad.: Dances From Transylvania
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Brahms: Ein kleiner, hübscher Vogel nahm den Flug, Op. 52, No. 6
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 7 in A Major
Weiner, Leó: Busulo Juhasz (Woeful Shepherd)
Weiner, Leó: Csurdongolo (Barn Dance)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mozart - Single disc of opera overtures, Eine Kleine Nachtmusik and Masonic Funeral Music - Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra

Waking up in paradise on a sunny Saturday morning. This disc is joyous, feel-good music. I can take or leave the Masonic Funeral Music, but the rest is bliss. This might have been the first Mozart recording I bought.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Vivaldi: Double Concertos for Violin & Cello Piccolo

Giuliano Carmignola (violin), Mario Brunello (cello)


Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043
Goldberg: Sonata in C Minor, DürG 14
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Violins in C major, RV508
 Vivaldi: Concerto RV515 in mi b maggiore
Vivaldi: Sinfonia in D major, RV125


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I only once saw this opera, in a superb production by David Pountney at the English National Opera, with Josephine Barstow and Philip Langridge as Katerina and Sergey (oh what heady days were those). Without visual stimulus it can be quite a difficult listen, but this recording is really fantastic. This was the first recording of the orginal score and, if I remember correctly, it won a well-earned Gramophone Award, and probably many others too. Vishevskaya and Gedda `could hardly be bettered and Rostropovich brings out the lyrcism as well as the violence in the score. The recording rather favours the voices and, by this time in her career, Vishnevskaya could sound a bit shrill above the stave. There is no doubting, though, that she is the star of the recording, even when it is so well cast as it is here, with Gedda outstanding as Sergei.


----------



## Vasks

*Michael Balfe - Overture to "Le Puits d'Amour (Bonynge/Somm)
Henry Litolff - Concerto Symphonique #2 (Donohoe/MHS)*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges - Violin Concertos

Qian Zhou (violin)

Toronto Camerata, Kevin Mallon


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Reger
Romances For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 50
Hans Maile (violin)
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Uroš Lajovic*

From this set -


----------



## sAmUiLc

B minor Sonata








I don't think she was capable of producing this volatile a reading then. But in studio that is quite possible which I suspect it was. I heard her live online in her early career a few times and her technique couldn't support her raging temperament. She needed practice more. One thing I would give her is her tone. It is exquisite and beyond lovely. Perhaps she can play like this live now. Without proper technique, it would be impossible for anyone to sustain the career as she's been doing till now.


----------



## Baxi

*NP:*

Fritz Brun (1878-1959)
*Symphony No.8 in A-Major*
Bratislava Symphony Orchestra
Adriano
(Bratislava, Slovak Radio, Studio 1, 5-10 January 2015)

CD7


----------



## Klavierman

Unfamiliar yet enjoyable repertoire.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs, Edward Gardner


----------



## Art Rock

*Bernard Stevens: Symphony No. 2, Violin Concerto (BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Downes, Ernst Kovacic, Meirdian)*

Bernard Stevens (1916 - 1983) was a British composer. This is the first of two CD's I have of his work. The Violin Concerto, Op. 4 is an early work (1943). It is far from the level of say Bax and Moeran, but it has its moments, especially in the Adagio. The Second Symphony (1964) is slightly more modern sounding, and is attractive but not really special.


----------



## Philidor

Next recommendation.

*Johannes Brahms

String Sextet No. 1 B-flat major op. 18
String Sextet No. 2 G major op. 36*

Belcea Quartet
Tabea Zimmermann, Viola
Jean-Guihen Queyras, Violoncello










I confess that the string sextets and the clarinet trio are the most neglected chamber music works of Brahms in my playlist ... I should change this ...


----------



## sAmUiLc

There is another Asahina B7 with the same orchestra on Fontec (with the cover picture of Bruckner face profile in light blue). That is the year 2000 live performance and one of the greatest B7 recordings. This 1997 live B7 is even better, however. Simply terrific!


----------



## Philidor

Next "thank you for recommending" - it goes to Rogerx ...

*Johannes Brahms

Piano Quintet F minor op. 34
String Quintet G major op. 111*



Rogerx said:


> Pavel Haas Quartet (string quartet), Boris Giltburg (piano), Pavel Nikl (viola)












Both works are in the center of my Brahms chamber universe. Op. 34, ok, but for op. 111 this is a really great rendition imho. My favourites for op. 111 have been ABQ (with Hariolf Schlichtig) and the Raphael Ensemble so far, however, I have a soft spot for the Amadeus Quartet's recording (with Cecil Aronowitz) for their old-fashioned way, but the Pavel-Haas-Quartet with their usual 2nd violist Pavel Nikl does a really great job. Loved it.


----------



## Klavierman

Aside from only a 34 minute playing time, this is very good.


----------



## Bkeske

Simon returns.

Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. Today’s program:


----------



## Bkeske

OCEANE said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> I listened to this Mahler 5 after Mahler 4 hours ago. Performance-wise could be subjective, the sonic quality of this Decca recording for Chailly is excellent, which largely enriched the appreciation. Hope you feel the same!


I certainly do. As I play vinyl so much, these CD collections of mine get ignored at times. I need to pay attention to them more often. This set is simply excellant.


----------



## Philidor

Now some other quartet from the first post-1972 poll:

*Peter Sculthorpe: String Quartet No. 18 (with Didjeridu; 2010)*

Del Sol Quartet
Stephen Kent, Didjeridu


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works part fifteen
for the rest of today.

_Drei Suiten_ for solo viola op.131d (1915):









_Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von Beethoven_ for
two pianos op.86, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1904 - arr. 1915):









_Phantasie und Fuge_ in D-minor for organ op.135b (1915):









Violin Sonata no.9 in C-minor op.139 (1915):









_Serenade no.2_ in G for flute, violin and viola op.141a (1915):







​


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## fbjim

The Schnittke concerto, specifically


----------



## Bruce

After listening to *Tom Johnson's An Hour for Piano* yesterday evening, I'm in the mood for more piano music, but perhaps something that encompasses more than 4 or 5 notes. 

*Helmut Lachenmann* - Echo Andante - Helmut Lachenmann (piano)
*Felix Mendelssohn* - Schilflied, Op. 71, No. 4 - Robert Helps (piano)
*Misato Mochizuki* - Moebius-Ring (2003) - Nicholas Hodges (piano)
*Alexander Mosolov* - Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 3 - Steffen Schleiermacher (piano)
*Mozart *- Piano Sonata No. 1 in C major, K.279 - William Youn (piano)


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'*
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'*
_Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1964-09
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Miranna




----------



## haziz

*Schoenberg: String Trio, Op. 45*
_Yo-Yo Ma, Juilliard String Quartet, Joel Krosnick (cello), Robert Mann (violin), Samuel Rhodes (viola)_

I am listening to Schoenberg's String Trio for the first time. Call me an old fuddy duddy set in his ways, but the fact that this composition just won a game on the polls subforum totally baffles me.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Igor Stravinsky*
_Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony in C
Symphony of Psalms_

Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Malx

A Mahler recording many will baulk at giving a hearing.

*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Anu Komsi (soprano), SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Roger Norrington.*

A live recording which is a vibrato free zone and benefits from antiphonal seperation of the first and second desks of the violins. The basses are arranged in a single row at the back. These changes to what has become standard orchestral seating arrangements add to the unique sound Norrington creates - I accept that it will not be to many listeners taste but, and I know I am repeating myself here, I love listening to performances which are different and shed a new light on old friends.
A disc I am more than happy to have on the shelves.


----------



## Bkeske

*Leonard Slatkin conducts Vaughan Williams* - The 9 Symphonies. Philharmonia Orchestra. RCA Victor Red Seal 6CD box, 1993

CD #3


----------



## haziz

*Moeran: Cello Concerto*
_Guy Johnston (cello)
Ulster Orchestra
JoAnn Falletta_
Recorded: 6 February 2012
Recording Venue: Ulster Hall, Belfast, UK


----------



## Klavierman

He's a very talented young pianist, but the rather distant mic placement robs the music of some clarity and impact.


----------



## Malx

The trout fillets we had for our evening meal inspired my next music selection 

*Schubert, String Quartet No 14 in D minor - Takács Quartet.








*


----------



## haziz

*Finzi: Clarinet Concerto, Op. 31*
_Robert Plane (clarinet)
Northern Sinfonia
Howard Griffiths









_


----------



## ClassicalMaestro




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Finished this great performance a little while ago










Now, some Beethoven Quartets: No. 13 in its original form (though I prefer it in 7 movements)










Later, No. 15


----------



## Bkeske

CD #3 released in this box set, 2017


----------



## haziz

SS 14.5.22 - Lyatoshynsky #4

The Saturday symphony:

*Lyatoshinsky: Symphony No. 4 in B minor, Op. 63*
_Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 27-30 December 1993
Recording Venue: Hall of the State Broadcasting Campany of Ukraine, Kiev


----------



## Klavierman

Joanna MacGregor - Harrison Birtwistle - Antiphonies & Harrison's Clocks


----------



## tortkis

Weinberg: Trumpet Concerto in B-Flat Major, Op. 94 (Naxos)
Andrew Balio (trumpet), St. Petersburg State Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Lande


----------



## haziz

*Lyatoshinsky: Symphony No. 5 in C Major, Op. 67, "Slavyanskaya" (Slavonic)*
_Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 27-30 December 1993
Recording Venue: Hall of the State Broadcasting Campany of Ukraine, Kiev


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Playlist:
The Song of Spring, Op.16
The Oceanides, Op.73
Tapiola, Op.112
Nightride & Sunrise, Op.55


----------



## Bkeske

Mischa Maisky / Orpheus Chamber Orchestra - Vivaldi & Boccherini Cello Concertos. Deutsche Grammophon 1995


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky Korsakov: Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'*
_Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
David Zinman_
Recorded: 1980-09


----------



## HenryPenfold

*No words needed........*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler 9th, live








Mahler - Symphony no. 9, Otto Klemperer conducting, by Jerusalem Symphony Orchestra


4 track album




jerusalemsymphonyorchestra.bandcamp.com





My journey on Mahler 9th is a long and winding road. In 1982 Berlin Philharmonic and Herbert von Karajan made a surprise visit to So Cal where I lived at the time. Not only that they were gonna give 4 concerts at the Ambassador Auditorium in Pasadena, my favorite concert venue of all. The last one was Mahler 9th. At the time, I wasn't too familiar with the work. However it turned out such an amazing concert I still regard it as the greatest concert I've ever attended out of several hundreds. Around that time, his live M9 was released. I bought it and liked it. The impression of the concert is left and still with me but to be honest I do not remember much on the musical detail. So I've been naturally assuming what I hear on the recording is the same as my live experience. Therefore it was the reference recording for me. Then I happened to buy Bernstein/BPO and I was shocked. It was better than Karajan's in every way. Even though I wanted to disbelieve it (how can something trounces my reference and also the greatest concert?) but what I heard was what I heard. I was getting confused. Still I had to consider then Bernstein's as the reference. Then I ran across the above Klemperer live performance online by chance. Now the table has turned one more time. To be blunt, after this one every M9 I knew and heard before or since sounds too precious. I made several copies on CD-Rs for my pleasure.

About the performance I know this much:
Klemp hated Israel PO so he would rather conduct the lesser orchestra, in this case Jerusalem SO. However the orchestra was only 50+ member strong so for this particular concert they had to borrow heavily from local music school the students. Among the students was a 12 (or 13) yo cellist. In spite of all that, to me it is a transcending performance. Nothing comes close. So this is my current #1 M9 and I honestly don't see it being replaced ever.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36*
_Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
David Zinman_
Recorded: 1980-09


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36*
_Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded 1960


----------



## Bkeske

*Emerson String Quartet - Webern* Works For String Quartet. Deutsche Grammophon 1995


----------



## Becca

sAmUiLc said:


> Mahler 9th, live
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mahler - Symphony no. 9, Otto Klemperer conducting, by Jerusalem Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 
> 4 track album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerusalemsymphonyorchestra.bandcamp.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My journey on Mahler 9th is a long and winding road. In 1982 Berlin Philharmonic and Herbert von Karajan made a surprise visit to So Cal where I lived at the time. Not only that they were gonna give 4 concerts at the Ambassador Auditorium in Pasadena, my favorite concert venue of all. The last one was Mahler 9th. At the time, I wasn't too familiar with the work. However it turned out such an amazing concert I still regard it as the greatest concert I've ever attended out of several hundreds. Around that time, his live M9 was released. I bought it and liked it. The impression of the concert is left and still with me but to be honest I do not remember much on the musical detail. So I've been naturally assuming what I hear on the recording is the same as my live experience. Therefore it was the reference recording for me. Then I happened to buy Bernstein/BPO and I was shocked. It was better than Karajan's in every way. Even though I wanted to disbelieve it (how can something trounces my reference and also the greatest concert?) but what I heard was what I heard. I was getting confused. Still I had to consider then Bernstein's as the reference. Then I ran across the above Klemperer live performance online by chance. Now the table has turned one more time. To be blunt, after this one every M9 I knew and heard before or since sounds too precious. I made several copies on CD-Rs for my pleasure.
> 
> About the performance I know this much:
> Klemp hated Israel PO so he would rather conduct the lesser orchestra, in this case Jerusalem SO. However the orchestra was only 50+ member strong so for this particular concert they had to borrow heavily from local music school the students. Among the students was a 12 (or 13) yo cellist. In spite of all that, to me it is a transcending performance. Nothing comes close. So this is my current #1 M9 and I honestly don't see it being replaced ever.


Wow, it's 6 minutes slower than Klemperer's studio performance, 10 minutes slower than Rattle/BPO and 15 slower than Barbirolli/BPO. It's not overly surprising as that was typical of Klemperer by 1970, everything had slowed down, quite probably because of his physical infirmities.

As to the story, as far as I can discover the truth is a bit different as the Israel Philharmonic has a policy of not working with converted Jews...

_"I heard the story many years ago from the director of the IPO Archives who told it to me, laughing.
...
Upon being told of IPO’s policy with respect to converted Jews, Klemperer reminded the manager (it might have been the violinist Zvi Haftel) about Serge Koussevitzki’s appearances with the orchestra.
“But Dr. Klemperer, Dr. Koussevitzki waved his fee !” “Well, I am too Jewish for that!” answered Klemperer."_


----------



## OCEANE

A version I revisit quite often, others are Levit and Rangell (I wonder why Richter made no record of Bach Partitas).
Boyle plays the music light/slow and even the only one Sinfonia (No.2 in c minor) in the whole partitas is softly played but it's her tone throughout the interpretation and it's convincing and fine to me.
I love to experience different approaches to Bach's keyboard music provided that the interpretation IMHO brings out the emotion/context deep inside Bach's keyboard music to which I am convinced there is. 
So taking Bach's 6 Partitas for an example, to me there is no the best amongst my several favourite versions but different.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Becca said:


> ..physical infirmities.


That reminds me of another recording I regard highly: George Enescu's Bach Sonatas & Partitas for Solo Violin which was made when severe arthritis was setting in on his left fingers. I regard it as THE greatest violin recording of all time. Being not too particular on the accuracy for its own sake, I have no problem appreciating the great humans overcoming seemingly un-tackle-able obstacles and producing something magnificent.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Some Italian songs


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Becca

SanAntone said:


>


You should identify the selections because many browser privacy apps, mine included, block Spotify and similar widgets so there is no way to tell what you are listing.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I am yet to hear Scottish Symphony I like better. Italian Symphony is also outstanding but there are more competition.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing Disc 3 of the *Holmboe Chamber Concertos* (*Chamber Concertos Nos. 7-9*):










Great stuff. I've really been enjoying this set so far.


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: Messa a Quattro voci et salmi of 1650 Volume I

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


----------



## sAmUiLc

I'll say this: On HIP I'd take Herreweghe any day over Gardiner whom I can't stand.

This is stunning from the first note till the last.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Korngold's Violin Sonata in G major, Op. 6* (*Sonja van Beek*, *Andreas Frölich*)


----------



## Rogerx

Nikolai Tcherepnin: Narcisse et Echo

Bamberger Symphoniker, Łukasz Borowicz


----------



## 13hm13

Annie Fischer - Schumann – Kinderszenen, Op. 15; Kreisleriana, Op. 16; Fantasie In C Major, Op. 17


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Becca said:


> You should identify the selections because many browser privacy apps, mine included, block Spotify and similar widgets so there is no way to tell what you are listing.


I don't have that problem because I don't use ad-blockers here at TC. That's what a Premium membership is for & Spotify links are totally visible & play A-OK. A temporary disable of your ad blocker may suffice.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Brahms Piano Sonatas No.1 & No.2

A big thank you to Naxos for the free download.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The first piece on this 2 CD set is Stokowski conducting National PO in Sibelius 1st symphony.








And it is my favorite recording of the symphony, just edging my previous favorite, Bernstein/VPO/DG. Neeme Järvi/Gothenburg on BIS is the distant third in my book.


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: String Quartets No. 5 and No. 8
Joseph Joachim: 3 Stücke, Op. 2: No. 1, Romance
(Dante Quartet, Mark Bebbington, Somm)*

Two more very worthwhile Stanford quartets. The inclusion of a Joachim snippet for violin and piano in-between them is a bit odd, even though the fifth quartet is subtitled "In Memoriam Joseph Joachim".


----------



## Becca

Here is a work which really divides opinion ... on the one hand are those who say that nobody should be writing things like this in the 21st century etc., etc., and on the other are such as this reviewer...
_"The inclination is to ask, where has this glorious, rich, ravishing and at times passionate music been all my life? There is so much here which seems tailor-made to bring the lovers of Rachmaninov, Rimsky-Korsakov, Sibelius and Wagner on board alongside those hosts of people who simply love expressive and richly colourful music..."_

I'm not sure about the Wagner part but I would add Lloyd, Tubin & Martinu, with perhaps a soupçon of John Adams. But whatever, just take a composer who graduated top of their class at the St. Petersburg Conservatory but emigrated to Switzerland about 30 years ago and you have Alexander Brincken and his symphony #4 in G minor.


----------



## Becca

Chibi Ubu said:


> I don't have that problem because I don't use ad-blockers here at TC. That's what a Premium membership is for & Spotify links are totally visible & play A-OK. A temporary disable of your ad blocker may suffice.


Perhaps you should re-read my post and find out where I said anything about ad-blockers (hint, I didn't). There are various security plugins which block potentially risky widgets. And yes, I am quite aware of that they can be temporarily disabled which, of course, defeats their purpose.


----------



## tortkis

Mikalojus Konstantinas Čiurlionis: Piano Music 1 - Mūza Rubackytė (Naxos)








Beautiful, lyrical short piano pieces and a sonata.


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Philidor

Today's sunday's name is Cantate. Bach wrote a lillte cantata for this sunday in his first year in Leipzig.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Wo gehest du hin?" BWV 166*

Robin Blaze, Makoto Sakurada, Stephan MacLeod
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Leipzig, 29 April 1725

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Es ist euch gut, dass ich hingehe" BWV 108*

Robin Blaze, James Gilchrist, Dominik Wörner
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## sAmUiLc

Philidor said:


> Always being keen on such recommendations ...
> 
> *Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 D minor op. 70*
> 
> Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra
> Carlos Païta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sAmUiLc, for this recommendation! I appreciated in particular the finale very much - never heard with such intensity. Great!


I saw him live in D.C. guest conducting National SO in Kennedy Center. I read only recently that he conducted in America twice and I caught him on one of the two occasions? Not bad! The main piece was Bruckner 4th and I thought it was overdriven, as was his wont. The middle piece was Tristan Prelude to Act 1 & Liebestod, which was unmemorable. But O my! the biginning number Academic Festival Overture was the most rousing I've heard before and since. He made some unexpected gear change toward the end and it boiled my blood instantly.


----------



## sAmUiLc

When Dudamel entered the international scene I disliked him period. He carried his own sound but the sound was all wrong for classical music, too splash! Then he became the music director of LAPO, which made me feel worse. The inaugural piece he conducted was Mahler 1st. I heard it on the radio and I detested it, contrary to the media blast (I don't trust the media anyway). Then a few years later, I heard a podcast of LAPO performing German Requiem. I simply couldn't believe it. It sounded like either Giulini or Celibidache, but in truth it was better than either on recording. Since then every chance I heard him was golden. Now I am a firm believer that he is the best conductor out there. His growth and maturity are astounding!


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: 2 more discs to finish off my Mahler marathon then back to regular (random) scheduled programming.

Schumann - Symphonies 3 & 4, reorchestrated by Mahler
Ceccato/Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra









Beethoven - Symphony 9, reorchestrated by Mahler
Steinberg/Pittsburg 









Arnold - Symphonies 3 & 4
Penny/National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland









Haydn - Symphonies 94, 97, 99
Bruggen/Orchestra of the 18th Century









Berwald - Grand Septet
Skalkottas - Octet, 8 Variations on a Greek Folk Tune
Melos Ensemble
from the Icon box


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70

(sung in English)

Bryn Terfel, Renée Fleming, Patricia Bardon, John Mark Ainsley

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Paul Daniel


----------



## Malx

When I started listening to Classical Music in a big way in the late eighties I thought that the 'concerto' format was the bees knees. Since then I have gradually drifted away from the concerto finding the showpiece element of the vast majority of works of less interest - I guess initially I was impressed by the pyrotechnics!
However that doesn't mean I never listen, from time to time I get the urge....

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 15 K 450 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Pierre-Laurent Aimard (Piano & Director).

Schumann, Concerto for Piano & Orchestra Op 54 - Géza Anda (piano), Berlin PO, Rafael Kubelik.

















*


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Becca said:


> Perhaps you should re-read my post and find out where I said anything about ad-blockers (hint, I didn't). There are various security plugins which block potentially risky widgets. And yes, I am quite aware of that they can be temporarily disabled which, of course, defeats their purpose.


I have no fear by being a premium member, & I don't feel that there is much risk from security plugins in this setting. I was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Skakner

*That was intense!*
I listened through headphones.
Very good sound!


----------



## Malx

This morning is turning into a 'concerto' listening session.

*Brahms, Violin Concerto - Jascha Heifetz, Boston SO, Serge Koussevitzky.









*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various works part sixteen of sixteen
either side of some overdue garden duties.

String Trio no.2 D-minor op.141b (1915):









_Sieben Stücke_ for organ op.145 (1915-16):









_Zwölf kleine Stücke nach eigenen Liedern (aus op.76)_
[_Twelve Little Pieces on His Own Songs (from op.76)_]
for violin and piano op.103c (arr. bet. 1908 and 1916):









_Suite im alten Stil_ for violin and piano op.93,
arr. for orchestra (orig. 1906 - arr. 1916):









Clarinet Quintet in A op.146 (1915-16):


----------



## Art Rock

*Robert Still: Symphonies No. 3 and No. 4
Humphrey Searle: Symphony No. 2
(London Symphony Orchestra, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Eugene Goossens, Myer Fedman, Josef Krips, Lyrita)*

One of those thrift shop finds I had not got around to playing yet. Robert Still (1910 - 1971) was a wide-ranging English composer of tonal music, who made strong use of dissonance, to quote Wiki. These are the only compositions I have of him. Both symphonies are from the sixties and worth listening to. In a blind test, I would have guessed that these were by an American composer, especially the 4th. The Searle is an interesting coupling, even though I already have the complete Searle symphonies set on CPO.


----------



## sAmUiLc

At 74 minutes it is the quickest B8, together with Haitink's first recording, in my collection. It is a dramatic reading with unique touches here and there, quite different from what usually hear.


----------



## Merl

Still a fine disc. I paid buttons for this some years back. Bargain.


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: The Other Vespers

I Fagiolini, Robert Hollingworth


Castello, D: Sonata in D minor
Donati, I: Dulcis amor Iesu
Frescobaldi: Toccata terza (1615)
Gabrieli, G: Magnificat a14
Monteverdi: Beatus vir (from Selva Morale e Spirituali)
Monteverdi: Confitebor tibi Domine (Secondo)
Monteverdi: Confitebor tibi Domine, SV266
Monteverdi: Dixit Dominus II
Monteverdi: Laudate Dominum
Monteverdi: Laudate pueri
Monteverdi: Salve, O Regina
Monteverdi: Ut queant laxis from Selva morale e spirituale
Palestrina: Ave Verum
Usper: Sonata à 8
Viadana: Deus in adiutorium meum





*Claudio Monteverdi (Cremona, 15 mei 1567 – Venetië, 29 november 1643)
*


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Violin Concertos 1 & 2 BWV 1041/2 - Hilary Hahn, Los Angeles CO, Jeffrey Kahane.*

Super sound quality on this recording I hadn't previously listened to - HiRes stream from Qobuz.


----------



## OCEANE

Vol. 1
A journey of Jean-Efflam Bavouzet’s exploration of Mozart’s piano concertos with Manchester Camerata and Takacs-Nagy (a Manchester local orchestra). Bavouzet plays own cadenza in each concerto with no feeling of gone astray.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I've been concentrating on one composer at a time recently, going through all the discs I have of that one composer in my collection. The next few days will be spent on Sibelius. First, the Violin Concerto and then_ Lemminkäinen, Luonnotar _and _The Bard.

















_

Phyllis Bryn Julson is the lovely soprano soloist in _Luonnotar_.


----------



## Malx

Enough of concertos for one day - moving on to a recording recommended on another thread (thanks Henry) again streamed from Qobuz.

*Bruckner, Symphony No 5 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Giuseppe Sinopoli.








*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Flute Sonatas Nos. 1-6, BWV1030-1035

William Bennett (flute), George Malcolm (harpsichord), Michael Evans (cello


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Šejna, Mária Tauberová, Supraphon)*

A historical recording, first issued in 1950, so probably recorded in the late forties - a free download from years ago. The sound shows its age: it is mostly barely acceptable, and really thin and shrill at places. It makes it difficult to judge the performance of the orchestra. Šejna chooses for brisk tempi to good effect (under 52 minutes, might be a record actually). Soprano Mária Tauberová is for me one of the better ones in the final movement.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Enough of concertos for one day - moving on to a recording recommended on another thread (thanks Henry) again streamed from Qobuz.
> 
> *Bruckner, Symphony No 5 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Giuseppe Sinopoli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Let me know your thoughts on this recording/performance Malx (even if they are far from my gushing praise!)


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending

Sina Kloke (piano), Jennifer Pike (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of New York, Salvatore Di Vittorio


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Igor Stravinsky*
_Faun and Shepherdess
The Fairy's Kiss (Le Baiser de la fée)
Ode (_Elegiacal chant for orchestra)

Lucy Shelton, mezzo (Faun)
The Cleveland Orchestra
Oliver Knussen


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky Korsakov: Great Orchestral Works*
_Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
David Zinman









_


----------



## OCEANE

Vol.2
The highlight is No.19 KV 459 which Bavouzet plays with energy and contrast and it is faultlessly supported by Manchester Camerata.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* (1872-1958)

Earlier......

*Symphony no. 2 *'A London Symphony' (1913 revised 1918, 1920 & 1923)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult.
Recorded 8th & 10th January 1952, Kingsway Hall London. Decca

Now......

*Symphony no. 3 *'Pastoral Symphony' (1921)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult.
Recorded 12 &13th 1952, Kingsway Hall London Decca.

Pristine Classical Remaster, 24/44 Hi-Res download, released Friday gone.


Adrian Boult's 1950s Decca RVW cycle has long been a firm favourite with me, let down slightly by the aged sound quality, especially in the earlier recorded symphonies.
These Pristine remasters are quite an improvement on the sound quality. The Sea symphony was released last month, but it not being one of my preferred works, I did not buy it, but from now on in, I think I'll be purchasing them as they are released.

I can't wait to get 8 & 9!


----------



## OCEANE

Rogerx said:


> Bach, J S: Flute Sonatas Nos. 1-6, BWV1030-1035
> 
> William Bennett (flute), George Malcolm (harpsichord), Michael Evans (cello


Thanks for sharing.
Bach's flute sonatas are my favourite works, too.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Mahler's Rückert-Lieder and Kindertotenlieder


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: The Creatures of Prometheus

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Konzertstuck in F Major for Four Horns*


----------



## Philidor

Being happy with Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

Concerto No. 7 F major for two Pianos and Orchestra KV 242 (two-pianos-version)
Concerto No. 10 E-flat major for two Pianos and Orchestra KV 365*

Murray Perahia, Radu Lupu, piano
English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, direction


----------



## OCEANE

Vol.3
Another electrifying performance of Bavouzet and Manchester Camerata: No. 16 then No. 15. 
No. 15, K450 is familiar to me (my favorite is live performance by Michelangeli, Garben & NDR, DG).
IMHO, maybe Bavouzet tend to demonstrate the contrast of this concerto and he plays a bit 'rigid & heavy' compared to Michelangeli's relaxing and even playful No. 15. 

From Vol. 3, recording venue changed to Stoller Hall, Manchester, the sonic quality refinement is noticeable.


----------



## sbmonty

Ligeti: Piano Études
Jeremy Denk


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Suk
A Summer's Tale, Op. 29
Czech Philharmonic
Libor Pešek*

From this set -


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schumann, Konzertstuck in F Major for Four Horns*


Coincidentally, I dug this set up yesterday, hadn't listened to it for quite a while and I really enjoyed the 1841 & 1851 versions of the 4th. Played them both through 2/3 times. I'm not sure which version I prefer.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Concerto for Two Pianos*

Robert and Gaby Casadesus. The recorded sound isn't the best, but this is a sparkling recording, where the two pianists are playing off each other and interacting with each other.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Janacek - On An Overgrown Path - Rudolf Firkusny (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'



Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra- Neeme Järvi


----------



## Vasks

*Donizetti - Overture to "Alina, Regina di Golconda" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Rossini - Bel raggio lusinghier from "Semirande" (von Stade/CBS)
Schubert - Rondo in B minor, D. 895 (Cotik/Centaur)
J. Strauss, Sr. - Viennese Mind Waltz, Op.116 (Alban Berg Qrt+/EMI)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Wilhelm Stenhammar: String Quartets No. 3 and No. 4, Lodolezzi sjunger Suite (Stenhammar Quartet, BIS)*

More string quartet goodness from the Swedish master. As I am going through these discs once again, I get the feeling that next to Simpson, this is one of the most unjustifiably neglected string quartet cycles. The suite is a nice bonus.


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

Symphony No. 29 A major KV 201
Symphony No. 35 D major KV 385 ("Haffner")*

Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> *Wilhelm Stenhammar: String Quartets No. 3 and No. 4, Lodolezzi sjunger Suite (Stenhammar Quartet, BIS)*
> 
> More string quartet goodness from the Swedish master. As I am going through these discs once again, I get the feeling that next to Simpson, this is one of the most unjustifiably neglected string quartet cycles. The suite is a nice bonus.


Yes, the Stenhammar SQs are quite good. I don't care for Simpson. For me, the most neglected SQ cycle is from Villa-Lobos. Even though there have been three cycles recorded of them, they still remain rather underrated. I feel the same about Weinberg, Hindemith and Holmboe.


----------



## cougarjuno

Familiarizing myself with some Messiaen music that I don't often listen to.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
The Glass Harmonica Suite
Berlin RSO
Strobel*


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Let me know your thoughts on this recording/performance Malx (even if they are far from my gushing praise!)


Ok Henry here I go - firstly the sound quality is first rate for a DG live recording so much so I didn't realise it was live until half way through the first movement when I checked the rear cover online.
As this was my first listen to this performance these are initial reactions - I felt that Sinopoli had the brass a bit more to the fore which showed up the contrast with the string writing to good effect - effectively a different balance. Tempos were fairly swift, similar to Haitink's Concertgebouw (studio) recording (which I like). In some ways I felt it came across as a cooler interpretation if that makes sense - controlled without being micromanaged. 
It comes over as a slightly different take on the Symphony, without being wayward, which is always a plus for me.


----------



## Philidor

Next post-1972 string quartet.

*Sir Michael Tippett: String Quartet No. 5 (1990-91)*

Heath Quartet


----------



## Malx

Filling in the gap between two football matches on TV.

*Nystroem, Sinfonia Seria (No 5) - Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi.








*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82/ Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104


Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä


----------



## Philidor

Last one from the first poll.

*Kevin Volans: String Quartet No. 2 "Hunting:Gathering" (1987)*

Balanescu Quartet


----------



## Ludwig Schon

What a wondrous recording and performance from Rene Saorgin of almost 6 hrs of Dietrich Buxtehude’s organ music. Pieces range from just over a minute to in excess of 13 minutes, yet they neither jar nor coagulate into a sludge of sameness. Simply stunning and spiritually sublime in the secular sense of these words…


----------



## Bkeske

*Szell conducts Bruckner* - Symphony No. 3 In D Minor. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1966


----------



## Philidor

Bruckner? I'm joining ...

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 E major*

Gewandhausorchester
Andris Nelsons










I really like this recording, it is one of my favourites for #7, being in company with Celibidache/Stuttgart, HvK/Berlin 1975, Jochum/Dresden, Wand/Berlin Philharmonic and Herreweghe/Orchestre des Champs-Élyssées as special guest.

Nelsons is far away from concepts like louder=faster, as with Knappertsbusch or early Jochum, but it is not as skeletonized as with Rosbaud (don't get me wrong: I appreciate his Bruckner view for it just works). Nelsons is presenting a uniform, consistent and coherent Bruckner universe, I like it this way.

Streaming in generously at 192 kHz/24 Bit.


----------



## Baxi

*NP:

CD4 - Luigi Nono
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg*


----------



## sAmUiLc

I heard 4 accounts of it: the composer, this, Asahina, Bareboim. And I like this one the best.


----------



## Bkeske

*Wolfgang Sawallisch conducts Schubert* - The Complete Symphonies. Staatskapelle Dresden. Philips 5LP box 1978, European release

Going to start from the beginning, not sure where I’ll land.


----------



## fbjim

Bruno Walter's classic stereo Pastorale.


----------



## Klavierman

These are superb performances--he's such a commanding player.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#10 (Deryck Cooke)


----------



## albarpc007

I loved it and it is really awesome indeed like Farees.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## MusicSybarite

Art Rock said:


> *Daniel Sternefeld: Symphony No. 1, Mater Dolorosa, Elegy, Frère Jacques Variations (Brussels Philharmonic, Arturo Tamayo, Etcetera)*
> 
> Daniel Sternefeld (1905 - 1986) was a Belgian composer and conductor. His style varied from late romantic to expressionist. The main work here is his first (and only) symphony from 1943, an impressive sometimes energetic, sometimes pensive composition that has some Stravinsky echoes, but still has a unique sound - and really should be wider known. Mater Dolorosa is a substantial orchestral work consisting of four interludes and a finale taken from the opera of the same name. The Elegy is a paraphrase on Kol Nidrei, and the CD ends with variations on the French children's song Frère Jacques for brass and percussion. A very good CD of a virtually unknown composer with an outstanding first symphony as highlight.


Sternefeld also composed a second symphony 'Brueghel'. It's not as powerful as the 1st one, but it has its merits.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Baxi said:


> *NP:
> 
> CD4 - Luigi Nono
> SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg*


I wish those Gielen Editions would come off a bit in price..........


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> *Szell conducts Bruckner* - Symphony No. 3 In D Minor. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1966


I have this on CD C/W 8 and I recently bought both symphonies as a Hi-Res download. I think these performances are excellent and I cannot understand why they are virtually ignored.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Ok Henry here I go - firstly the sound quality is first rate for a DG live recording so much so I didn't realise it was live until half way through the first movement when I checked the rear cover online.
> As this was my first listen to this performance these are initial reactions - I felt that Sinopoli had the brass a bit more to the fore which showed up the contrast with the string writing to good effect - effectively a different balance. Tempos were fairly swift, similar to Haitink's Concertgebouw (studio) recording (which I like). In some ways I felt it came across as a cooler interpretation if that makes sense - controlled without being micromanaged.
> It comes over as a slightly different take on the Symphony, without being wayward, which is always a plus for me.


Malx, I don't disagree with any of that. It's also miked in such a way that an awful lot of orchestral detail is captured.


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 5_
*Fitzwilliam String Quartet* • 1976 • London

Invigorating or agitating? I think there's a bit of both, plus a bit of desolation and hallucination as well.


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## pmsummer

WHAT ARTEMISIA HEARD
_Music and Art from the Time of Caravaggio and Gentilesch_
*Uccellina - Kapsberger - Frescobaldi - Casccini - Monteverdi - Falconieri - Rossi*
_El Mundo_
Richard Savino - director
_
Sono Luminus_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Myasovsky, Symphony No. 27*

So far, this is a lovely piece. I have been ignoring this composer, but this is a cheap download on Amazon and even cheaper at ClassicSelectWorld, and the recorded sound is great.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Tsaraslondon

A really excellent performance of the not so regularly performed 3rd Symphony is here coupled yo a rather lugubrious 1st, which is a shame because this 3rd really is superb.


----------



## haziz

During a long drive earlier today:

*Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 2 to 6*
_Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: September & October 1964
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Myaskovsky, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Klavierman

Both works receive tremendous performances and the audio quality is superb--has a huge dynamic range!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Got through the entire Schubert cycle, time for something different 

*Martinů - Flute Chamber Music* : Sonata For Flute And Piano / Madrigalsonate For Flute, Violin And Piano: Poco Allegro / Madrigalsonate (Forts. V. Seite 1): Moderate / Sonata For Flute, Violin And Piano. Alexandre Magnin, flute / Ralf Gothóni, piano / Philipp Naegele, violin. Da Camera Magna 1977, German release


----------



## pmsummer

SIMPLE GIFTS
_Sacred Music for the Guitar_
*Christopher Parkening*
_
Angel EMI_


----------



## Bruce

Today for my listening, I have turned to the noble, majestic and powerful organ. 

*Liszt *- the first of his 3 funeral odes - Les morts - Oraison - Vincent Genvrin (organ)
*Vincent Lübeck* - Prelude and Fugue in G major - John Scott Whiteley (organ)
*Mendelssohn *- Allegro, Chorale and Fugue in D major, MWV W33 - Peter Holder (organ)
*Messiaen *- La Nativité: Les Bergers, Les Anges - Catherine Rodland (organ)

The rest of my listening comes from this extensive box set from Brilliant Classics










*Platti *- Sonata XIII in F major - Stefano Molardi (organ)
*J. S. Bach* - Concertos in C major (after Prince Johann Ernst), BWV 595 & in D minor (after Marcello), BWV 974 - Matthias Havinga (organ)
*Händel *- a couple of transcriptions, of Ombra mai fu, the famous Largo from his Xerxes (or Serse) oratorio, transcribed for organ, and
a suite of works from Acts I and II from Saul - Massimo Gabba (organ)​*Domenico Scarlatti* - Sonatas in E minor K.263, in C major K.513, in F major K.276, and in F minor K.183 transcribed for organ - Nicola Reniero (organ)
*W. F. Bach* - Fugues in C minor, and G minor, and Nun komm der Heiden Heiland and Christe, der du bist Tag und Licht, F.38, Nos. 1 and 2 - Filippo Turri (organ)
Finally 2 sonatas by *Giovanni Battista Pescetti* - No. 1 in E major, No. 2 in D major - Paolo Bottini (organ)


----------



## sAmUiLc

These are mono recordings. He re-recorded most of them in stereo and they were released on Nimbus label. I much prefer this set, though.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 2 H295 _
*Bamberger Symphoniker / Neeme Järvi* • 1987 • BIS

Performance-wise, Järvi's Martinů #2 is heavy in build and festival in mood. On the other hand, in this recording, the bangs are really loud and thunderous, while the rest are soft and out-of-focus most of the time. While BIS is infamous for their inability to get on top of recording technologies (yep, I'm talking about pre-emphasis coding again!), their recording craft is seldom as poor as this. Well, I can live with the broadcast sound of Toscanini and Mravinsky, so I can no doubt live with a BIS recording which is still better than broadcast sound. It's all about managing one's expectations so that one will not feel disappointed. Back to the performance. This is after all a happy symphony, so would I prefer a more light-footed approach? That would be nice, but that's already being offered by other performers, so I feel content with the way it is and I'll continue to enjoy the muscle power here.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Works For Solo Piano, Vol. 1

Federico Colli


Mozart: Adagio in C major, K356
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K396
Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K475
Mozart: Fantasia in D minor, K397
Mozart: Minuet in D major, K355
Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 13 in B flat major, K333
Mozart: Rondo in D major, K485


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius: *Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105; _Tapiola, _Op. 112
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Mäkelä

Finishing up listening to this very impressive debut cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams - Symphonies Nos. 5 & 9

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## Becca

I am not much of a Brahmsian, never have been, but I was quite impressed by the 2020/21 Pentatone recordings of the 1st & 2nd symphonies by the Leipzig Gewandhaus and Herbert Blomstedt, sufficiently so that I wondered if the cycle would be completed. Well it has been, a recording of the 3rd and 4th was released 2 days ago (13 May 2022) and, at least so far, they impress me as much as the 1st and 2nd.


P.S. I like that Blomstedt insists on dividing the violins, it _really_ makes a difference!


----------



## Kiki

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
_Symphony No. 1_
*Sydney Symphony Orchestra / Vladimir Ashkenazy* • 2007 Live • Exton

I like the vibrancy of this symphony, but I think it is too long for the amount of materials it contains. Ashkenazy's Sydney recording, like his earlier Concertbebouw recording, is relatively fast and that helps.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Works For Solo Piano, Vol. 1
> 
> Federico Colli
> 
> 
> Mozart: Adagio in C major, K356
> Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K396
> Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K475
> Mozart: Fantasia in D minor, K397
> Mozart: Minuet in D major, K355
> Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 13 in B flat major, K333
> Mozart: Rondo in D major, K485


Is it as good as his Bach and Scarlatti recordings?


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part II: 1. Ouverture D major for trumpet, oboe, strings and b. c.

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Rogerx

Bachtoven 1 said:


> Is it as good as his Bach and Scarlatti recordings?


Alas, no. The other composers suits him better . I believe the reviews are also not so good .
( At least the ones I read)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Supplementing my Saorgin recording of Buxtehude’s entire organ works, Lil Ludi is off to work with the earlier Dutch master, Jan Sweelinck‘s keys, ringing in his ears… Chapeau, Gozer! 🎩


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is a live recording and feels like one. The tempo is on the brisk side and the musical pulse is strong. Mehta paints the music with thick brush and the musicians respond with one collective big heart. The finale has a festive feeling. The music ends with a tremendous power of celebration. The sound is big and bold, just like the music making.

- Many years ago I used to write comments on Amazon for fun which I quit doing pretty quickly. The above is quoted from one of them, shortened and rephrased a bit.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: only time for one round.

Saint-Saens - Samson and Dalila 
Pretre/Orchestre du Theatre National de l’Opera de Paris
Gorr, Vickers, Blanc


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Thalberg: L’art du chant

Paul Wee (piano)

Thalberg: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges (after Mendelssohn)
Thalberg: L’Art du chant appliqué au piano, Op. 70
Thalberg: Schubert Lieder (3) transribed for solo piano, Op. 79a


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Musique d Asie pour quatuor a cordes*

Found on Qobuz on sale at a reduced rate, it is unique to my collection


----------



## Art Rock

*Wilhelm Stenhammar: String quartets No. 5, No. 6, and in F minor (Stenhammar Quartet, BIS)*

The last of my Stenhammar CD's, three more string quartets (including the F minor which he retracted). This project to replay and catalogue all my CD's, which I embarked on about 4 years ago, has yielded some nice surprises and Stenhammar is one of them - in particular because of the string quartets.


----------



## Baxi

HenryPenfold said:


> I wish those Gielen Editions would come off a bit in price..........


They are at _jpc.de_ (50% off), apart from Vol.8. I think it's OOP.


https://www.jpc.de/s/Boxen+preiswert?searchtype=campaigntext


----------



## Art Rock

*Bernard Stevens: Piano Concerto, Dance Suite, Variations (National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland, Adrian Leaper, Martin Roscoe, Marco Polo)*

The second (and last) Stevens CD from my collection. The main dish here is of course the Piano Concerto (1955, rev. 1981), a good piece. I particularly like the second movement (Adagio). The Dance Suite (1957) is fun. Finally, the Variations (1964) is a serial piece, even though it does not particularly sound like one. All in all, an impressive CD.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Baxi said:


> They are at _jpc.de_ (50% off), apart from Vol.8. I think it's OOP.
> 
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/s/Boxen+preiswert?searchtype=campaigntext


Thanks, I actually went for the Mahler box a few weeks ago, but by the time I'm able to buy some more, the sale will be over!


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52/ Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63


Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä


----------



## Baxi

*NP:








*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## SearsPoncho

Janacek - In the Mists - Rudolf Firkusny (piano)


----------



## OCEANE

Vol. 4
Continues the journey...playing these two popular concertos, Bavouzet and Takacs-Nagy keep the momentum and dynamic range throughout. IMHO, this approach quite suites Mozart's late concertos given their relatively complicate and dramatic context I enjoyed these two concertos very much though K.466 2nd movement is not that romantic.


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Villiers Stanford: Piano Quintet, String Quintet No. 1 (RTÉ Vanbrugh Quartet, Piers Lane, Garth Knox, Helios)*

And so the re-playing of my Stanford CD's ends. Two more chamber music pieces of high quality. My long-term appreciation of this composer has been fully confirmed.


----------



## Dimace

*Yuji Takahashi *was completely unknown to me till the moment I listened to this recording with the *Goldberg Variations.* Although I'm not Bachs expert I must admit that he is SUPER Bach's interpreter. Very calculated piano player, with deepest respect for every single score detail. Denon sound (OK it is not a very demanding job to record solo piano) is top and very calando. I like very much this CD from 1983 and I suggest it to all our Bach's friends and lovers.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)


----------



## OCEANE

HenryPenfold said:


> Thanks, I actually went for the Mahler box a few weeks ago, but by the time I'm able to buy some more, the sale will be over!


Please keep looking and hope you find them soon!!
For music lovers like us, it's always great to have our favourite boxests on the shelf. On the other hand, I feel streaming/files allow us to explore different versions readily.


----------



## OCEANE

Vol. 5
Bavouzet’s cycle of Mozart’s piano concertos with the previous volumes featured later and well-known concertos, this recording goes back in time to feature some early works ....No. 5, 6, 8 & 9......I don't have much perception to these but definitely lovely listening.


----------



## elgar's ghost

After an appropriately gargantuan (and extremely rewarding) Regerthon
it's time to turn my attention to one of Max's less-prolific contemporaries.

Alexander (von) Zemlinsky - various works
part one for this afternoon.

Symphony no.1 in D-minor WoO (1892):
Symphony no.2 in B-flat WoO (1897):









_Minnelied_ [_Love Song_] for male choir, two flutes, two horns and harp
WoO [Text: Heinrich Heine] (c. 1895):
_Frühlingsglaube_ [_Faith in Spring_] for mixed choir and strings
WoO [Text: Ludwig Uhland] (1896):
_Geheimnis_ [_Secret_] for mixed choir and strings WoO, arr. from short
score by Antony Beaumont [Text: anon.] (1896):
_Hochzeitgesang_ [_Wedding Song_] for tenor, mixed choir and organ
WoO [Text: Jewish liturgical sources] (1896):
_Waldgespräch_ [_Forest Conversation_] for soprano, two horns, harp and strings
WoO [Text: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1896):
_Maiblumen blühten überall_ [_Mayflowers Bloom Everywhere_] for soprano
and string sextet WoO [Text: Richard Dehmel] (c. 1898):









String Quartet no.1 in A op.4 (1896):









Three songs from _(13) Lieder_ for voice and piano op.2
[Texts: Afanasy Fet/Theodor Storm/Joseph von Eichendorff] (1895-96):
Three songs from _(8) Gesänge_ for voice and piano op.5
[Texts: Paul Heyse/Detlev von Liliencron/Franz Evers] (1896-97):
Three songs from for _(6) Walzer-Gesänge nach toskanischen Volksliedern_
[_Waltz Songs after Tuscan Folksongs_] for voice and piano op.6
[Texts: anon. folk sources] (1898):


----------



## Malx

Some fifties Bartok this morning.

*Bartok, Music for Strings Percussion and Celeste - Chicago SO, Rafael Kubelik (1951).

Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra - Chicago SO, Fritz Reiner (1956).

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73, /Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53

Marjana Lipovšek (contralto)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Ernst-Senff-Chor, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Cello Suites 1-2 & 3









*


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104*
_Pierre Fournier (cello)
Berliner Philharmoniker
George Szell_
Recorded: 1961-06-03
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin

My favorite recording of this magnificent concerto.


----------



## OCEANE

Vol. 6
The whole series is now concluded by the remarkable No, 22 K.482 & No.23 K.488, new release April 2022.
No. 23 is one of the key concertos in my appreciation and to my taste it's a great performance to the level of Curzon's.

In sum, the series is very worthy-to-listen that Bavouzet is extremely attentive (sometimes a bit rigid) to every section and his solo segments are always faithfully supported by the beautiful woodwind and strings of Manchester Camerata and Takács-Nagy. Recorded in the Stuller Hall, Manchester, the music details and atmosphere are well captured by the outstanding engineering of Chandos Recordings. 

It's far from a complete Mozart piano concertos cycle so let's look forward to Vol. 7 and so on.....


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: String Quartets Nos. 2, 7 and 8

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Kurt Sanderling: Staatskapelle Dresden (1972)

I'm unfamiliar with Sanderling but I had heard good things about this cycle (he also recorded a second Brahms cycle with the Berliner Symphoniker around 1990). And this is a superb reading, grandiose but energetic when needed. The acoustic is noticeably on the spacious side. This was a good surprise for me. I found a good review of this cycle in the Washington Post: https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...derling/5707434c-85c6-42ab-9e8c-42ce3c36c521/.

Edited to add:








Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Kurt Sanderling: Staatskapelle Dresden (1971)


----------



## Vasks

_Two by Tubin_

*Sinfonietta on Estonian Motifs (Jarvi/MHS)
Requiem for Fallen Soldiers (Jarvi/BIS)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau

This is gorgeous ️music performed with verve, it all becomes even more beautiful when the traverso with its enchanting introverted sound lingers wistful above the strings 








*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 12*

Robert Casadesus on piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Awake the Trumpet's Lofty Sound

Hannes Läubin (trumpet), Wolfgang Läubin (trumpet), Bernhard Läubin (trumpet), Simon Preston (organ), Norbert Schmitt (timpani)

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV130 'Herr Gott, dich loben alle wir'
Bach, J S: Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')
Buxtehude: Ciacona in E minor, BuxWV160
Buxtehude: Ihr lieben Christen, freut euch nun BuxWV 51
Charpentier, M-A: Marches pour les Trompettes H.547
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Handel: See, the conqu'ring hero comes! (from Judas Maccabaeus)
Handel: Trio Sonata, HWV 388 in B flat major, Op. 2 No. 3
Mouret: Première Suite de Symphonies
Purcell: Sound the trumpet (from Come Ye Sons of Art, Z323)
Purcell: Voluntary in D minor, Z719
Scarlatti, A: Toccata in D


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm needing background music that I don't have to concentrate on. This is peaceful. Though it makes me feel like I'm hearing the seating music at a wedding.


----------



## haziz

*Moeran: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor*
_Maggini Quartet









_


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven

piano sonatas 19.20,21,23 & 25








*


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Rogerx said:


> Alas, no. The other composers suits him better . I believe the reviews are also not so good .
> ( At least the ones I read)


Thank you. That's too bad. Well, I have plenty good Mozart recordings, so there's no point adding an inferior one!


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Serenade No 2 - Gewandhausorchester, Riccardo Chailly.

Liszt, Totentanz & Hungarian Rhapsodie No 1 - Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel.

















*


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: String Quartet No. 2 in D major*
_Borodin Quartet (string quartet), Rostislav Dubinsky (violin), Yaroslav Alexandrov (violin), Dimitri Shebalin (viola), Valentin Berlinsky (cello)_
Recorded: 1962-09
Recording Venue: Decca Studios, West Hampstead, London


----------



## HenryPenfold

OCEANE said:


> Please keep looking and hope you find them soon!!
> For music lovers like us, it's always great to have our favourite boxests on the shelf. On the other hand, I feel streaming/files allow us to explore different versions readily.





OCEANE said:


> Please keep looking and hope you find them soon!!
> For music lovers like us, it's always great to have our favourite boxests on the shelf. On the other hand, I feel streaming/files allow us to explore different versions readily.


I bought the Bruckner set about 3 years ago


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Trios Nos. 3 & 4

Busch Trio


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Malx

*Brahms, String Quartet No 1 - Quatuor Strada.*

Very fine live recording.


*







*


----------



## Knorf

*Louise Farrenc: *Symphonies No. 1 in C minor, Op. 32 and No. 3 in G minor, Op. 36
Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Johannes Goritzki

The music of Louise Farrenc under no circumstances deserves the neglect it has received since she died. There are many examples of worthy music unjustly forgotten, and Farrenc in my mind is among the most glaring, regardless of gender. She was a wonderful composer, firmly of a pre-Wagnerian Romantic millieu, a composer with a distinctive voice and the highest accomplishment in her craft.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

This is both lively and intense. Nobody in the orchestra was phoning it in.


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 10*
_Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ivan Anguélov_


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11*
_Gabrieli String Quartet (string quartet), Kenneth Sillito (violin), Brendan O'Reilly (violin), Ian Jewel (viola), Keith Harvey (cello)_
Recorded: 1976-05-21
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander (von) Zemlinsky - various works part two
scattered throughout the rest of today.

Three songs from _Fünf Gesänge_ for voice and piano op.7
[Texts: Richard Dehmel/Paul Wertheimer] (c. 1898-99):
Two songs from Vier_ Gesänge_ for voice and piano op.8
[Texts: Jens Peter Jacobsen] (1898-99):
One song from _Sechs Gesänge_ for voice and piano op.10
[Text: Jens Peter Jacobsen] (c. 1899-1901):









_Psalm LXXXIII_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass,
mixed choir and orchestra WoO (1900):
_Zwei Gesänge_ for baritone and orchestra WoO, arr. from short score by
Antony Beaumont [Texts: Joseph von Eichendorff/anon.] (1900-01):









_Frühlingsbegräbnis_ [_The Burial of Spring_] - cantata for soprano, baritone, mixed
choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Paul Heyse] (1896-97 - rev. c. 1903):
_Die Seejungfrau_ [_The Little Mermaid_] - symphonic poem-fantasy for orchestra
WoO, after the story by Hans Christian Andersen (1902-03):
_Ein Tanzpoem_ - ballet in one act for orchestra WoO, after
a scenario by Hugo von Hofmannsthal (1900-04):


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók:* Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta; Concerto for Orchestra
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Susanna Mälkki

New arrival. I've been most eager to audition this recent release. I won't hesitate in stating that Mälkki has well earned consideration for inclusion among the finest Bartók conductors, ever. This is a most impressive release!

What I heard is lucid, rhythmically astute, thoughtful Bartók, not driven extremely hard but still incisive and very exciting. The punches fall as they will, without undue exaggeration, yet without diminished potency. I won't disagree that there are more savage accounts, but none are more brilliant.

The orchestra's playing is fantastic and it's certainly an audiophile quality recording.


----------



## dko22

Monsalvat said:


> Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
> Kurt Sanderling: Staatskapelle Dresden (1972)
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with Sanderling but I had heard good things about this cycle (he also recorded a second Brahms cycle with the Berliner Symphoniker around 1990). And this is a superb reading, grandiose but energetic when needed. The acoustic is noticeably on the spacious side. This was a good surprise for me. I found a good review of this cycle in the Washington Post: https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...derling/5707434c-85c6-42ab-9e8c-42ce3c36c521/.


a superb set in most respects but I have never made any attempt to hide my admiration for this still relatively too little known conductor these days. As he says in his autobiography "Andere machen Geschichte, ich mache Musik" (Others make history, I make music). Always rather self-effacing and never emigrated to the West didn't help his name to spread.


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33*
_Ivo Kahánek
Bamberger Symphoniker, 
Jakub Hruša_

Dvorak is one of my three favorite composers, however his piano concerto is his concertante work I play least often (not counting his _first _cello concerto).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Myasovsky, Symphony No. 21*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## haziz

*Martinů: Piano Concerto No. 4, H358 'Incantation' *
_Ivo Kahánek
Bamberger Symphoniker, 
Jakub Hruša_

First time listening to this concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*
Schoenberg, String Quartet No. 4*


----------



## Bruce

Monday afternoon for me features 

*Alexander Mosolov* - Steel - Tractor's Arrival at the Kolkhoz - Johannes Kalitzke/Berlin RSO










Interesting work, and quite easy to listen to. No tractor sounds, though. 

*_*


*Donald Martino* - Violin Concerto - Rolf Schulte (violin); James Bolle/New Hampshire SO










I find most of Martino's music rather tough going, though the Violin Concerto is a little easier to like than much of his piano music. His teachers were Roger Sessions, Milton Babbitt and Luigi Dallapiccola, and his compositions reflect this heritage. He was chair of composition at the New England Conservatory of Music, also working at Yale, Brandeis and Harvard. 

*___*

*Bruno Maderna* - Oboe Concerto No. 1 (1962-63) - Lothar Faber (oboe); Bruno Maderna/Internationales Kammerensemble Darmstadt











*_*

*James MacMillan* - Symphony "Vigil" - Osmo Vänskä/Fine Arts Brass Ensemble, BBC Scottish SO


----------



## SanAntone

Suite No. 5 in C Minor


----------



## fbjim

Bringing out the obscure, little-known works known as the Beethoven Symphonies, specifically the ones with the Concertgebouw and Erich Kleiber, which are wonderful to listen to.


----------



## pmsummer

DANSE ROYALE
_French, Anglo-Norman, and Latin Songs and Dances from the 13th Century_
*Various and Anonymous Composers*
Ensemble Alcatraz
_
Elektra Nonesuch_


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Kravchuk writes in a conservative but polyphonic idiom--very enjoyable and well played.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:










A HUGE thumbs-up to this recording so far! Spirited yet eloquent performances.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## starthrower

Suggested by a friend of mine in Boston. I don't believe I've listened to No.6


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Smetana: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor 'From My Life'*
_Pavel Haas Quartet_

First time listening to this SQ.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing Disc 1 from this new arrival:


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Knorf said:


> *Béla Bartók:* Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta; Concerto for Orchestra
> Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Susanna Mälkki
> 
> New arrival. I've been most eager to audition this recent release. I won't hesitate in stating that Mälkki has well earned consideration for inclusion among the finest Bartók conductors, ever. This is a most impressive release!
> 
> What I heard is lucid, rhythmically astute, thoughtful Bartók, not driven extremely hard but still incisive and very exciting. The punches fall as they will, without undue exaggeration, yet without diminished potency. I won't disgaree that there are more savage accounts, but none are more brilliant.
> 
> The orchestra's playing is fantastic and it's certainly an audiophile quality recording.


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Requiem* in D minor, KV 626
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1961)
Wilma Lipp, Hilde Rössl-Majdan, Anton Dermota, Walter Berry









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1960)


----------



## Knorf

*Thomas Adès:* Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
*Jean Sibelius:* Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
Augustin Hadelich
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Hannu Lintu

New arrival! The juxtaposition of these two great concertos is much more effective than one might expect.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

I really enjoyed this disc, especially the Schumann. Would be nice if there were a few more discs with Bernstein on piano in the Remastered box. It's one of my favourite parts of the Previn Edition.

*Schumann: *Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 44
*Mozart: *Piano Quartet in G minor, K. 478

Leonard Bernstein (piano)
Juilliard String Quartet
1966


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Braunfels* recording of *Orchesterlieder*:


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 2 H295_
*Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Václav Neumann* • 1977 • Supraphon

A perfect balance between mellow, genial sound and joyful, exhilarating drive, that never goes extreme in any direction. This is very much my yardstick performance of Martinů #2. However, the recording sounds very bright making it less of a comfortable listen. (Yes, the whole set does use pre-emphasis coding so I have manually de-emphasized the signal when I ripped it, but it still sounds very bright.) Never mind, I can live with that. The performance matters more here.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Volume 1

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)



Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69


----------



## sAmUiLc

I bought this Japanese pressing at the Tower Records Sunset Classical Annex when the CD format was barely introduced. I bought also Brahms 2nd and 3rd (separate CDs) in the same series at the time. Years later I completed the Brahms cycle with Sony's remastered release by getting 1 & 4. Only recently I directly compared the 2 & 3 with the 1 & 4. To my surprise the much earlier Japanese pressing was far superior. I always suspected it but not to that degree. This is THE S9 for me, by the way.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Bohuslav Martinů*
> _Symphony No. 2 H295_
> *Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Václav Neumann* • 1977 • Supraphon
> 
> A perfect balance between mellow, genial sound and joyful, exhilarating drive, that never goes extreme in any direction. This is very much my yardstick performance of Martinů #2. However, the recording sounds very bright making it less of a comfortable listen. (Yes, the whole set does use pre-emphasis coding so I have manually de-emphasized the signal when I ripped it, but it still sounds very bright.) Never mind, I can live with that. The performance matters more here.


I have this set, but I ended up buying the originals that predate it, but I haven't done any A/B comparisons in the audio quality yet, but I never liked the sound of this set. Neumann was a master in Martinů, so I'm definitely looking forward to hearing those older recordings.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky: *Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks", _Eight Instrumental Miniatures_, _Scherzo à la Russe, Scènes de ballet_, _Agon_
Orchestra of St. Luke's, Robert Craft


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Kabalevsky's Requiem* from this 2-CD set (long OOP) -










Marvelous!


----------



## sAmUiLc

The S-S is much livelier than the later recording on RCA.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet & String Quartets

Garfield Jackson (viola)

Maggini Quartet


----------



## jambo

I managed to inspire myself to listen to some of the Previn chamber works from the Warner Edition.

*Mendelssohn: *Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
*Schumann: *Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63

André Previn (piano)
Kyung-Wha Chung (violin)
Paul Tortelier (cello)
1978


----------



## Bruce

Knorf said:


> *Igor Stravinsky: *Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks", _Eight Instrumental Miniatures_, _Scherzo à la Russe, Scènes de ballet_, _Agon_
> Orchestra of St. Luke's, Robert Craft


Fantastic version of Agon. I prefer this to any other recording I've heard. This is certainly an excellent disc.


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> I have this set, but I ended up buying the originals that predate it, but I haven't done any A/B comparisons in the audio quality yet, but I never liked the sound of this set. Neumann was a master in Martinů, so I'm definitely looking forward to hearing those older recordings.


Incidentally, the Neumann LP box was my first encounter with Martinů that I borrowed from a friend. I was smitten and my Martinů journey started there! It took me many years before I finally bought the Neumann set on CDs. I honestly don't remember anything about those LPs. However, since the CDs have pre-emphasis coding and are marked AAD, they could well be digitised from the original LP masters with little touch up, and therefore the LPs and the CDs probably sound very similar, but I am only guessing.


----------



## Bruce

My day is ending with the following delightful works:

Mozart - Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K.550 - Bruno Walter/Columbia SO










*___*

Nápravnik - Concerto symphonique in A minor, Op. 27 - Evgeny Soifertis (piano); Alexander Titov/BBC Scottish SO










*___*

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 4 in B-flat, Op. 53 - John Browning (piano); Erich Leinsdorf/Boston SO










By far my favorite recordings of these works. 

*___*

Berlioz - Symphonie fantastique - Andrew Davis/BBC PO


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part II: 2. Quatuor D minor for two flutes, recorder, violoncello and b. c.

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Ludwig Schon

Forsaking the Lutheran austerity of Jan Sweelinck‘s organ this morning for the sugary secularism of that greatly misunderstood harpsichord genius, J-P Rameau.


----------



## jambo

Listening to the first disc of Jeanne-Marie Darré's cycle of Saint-Saëns piano concertos from the historical section of the recent Warner Saint-Saëns Edition. Great sound and even better playing.

*Saint-Saëns: *Piano Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 17
*Saint-Saëns: *Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22
*Saint-Saëns: *Piano Concerto No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 29

Jeanne-Marie Darré (piano)
Loius Fourestier
Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française
1955


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Macbeth

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Macbeth), Elena Souliotis (Lady Macbeth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Banco), Luciano Pavarotti (Macduff), Ricardo Cassinelli (Malcolm), Helen Lawrence (Dama), Raymond Myers (Medico)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Wandsworth School Choir, Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Villa Lobos - String Quartets 1, 13, 8
Danubius Quartet









Rachmaninoff - The Bells, Symphonic Dances
Kondrashin/Moscow









Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
Malkki/Helsinki Philharmonic 









Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
Karajan/RIAS Symphony Orchestra Berlin; Callas, di Stefano, Panerai, Zaccaria
Live 1965


----------



## jambo

The last disc this afternoon, Menuhin and Furtwängler from the Menuhin Century box

*Brahms: *Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77
*Bartók: *Violin Concerto No. 2, BB 117, Sz 112

Yehudi Menuhin
Wilhelm Furtwängler
Lucerne Festival Orchestra (Brahms)
Philharmonia Orchestra (Bartók)
1953


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander (von) Zemlinsky - various works part three scattered
throughout this morning and early afternoon.

Two songs from _Sechs Lieder auf Gedichte von Maurice 
Maeterlinck _for voice and piano op.13 (1910):









_Psalm XXIII_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.14 (1910):









Suite from the incidental music for the William Shakespeare
play _Cymbeline_ for tenor and orchestra WoO (1913-15, but
also includes the melody for a song written in 1896):









String Quartet no.2 op.15 (1913-15):









_Eine florentinische Tragödie_ - opera in one act
op.16, after the unfinished play by Oscar Wilde
[Libretto: Alexander Zemlinsky] (1915-16):


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3, Chaconne & Four Ballades


Alexandre Kantorow (piano)


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 6_
*Mandelring Quartett* • 2006 • Audite

IMO this quartet is a masterpiece. Bad times are looming? Good times won't last? Never mind, just put on a smile. That might fool yourself into to getting on with it.


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major*
_Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
Valéry Gergiev_
Recorded: 1989-10


----------



## Malx

The balance of this disc I started listening to yesterday.

*Liszt, Les Preludes / Hungarian Rhapsodie No 3 / Mazeppa etc - Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel.








*


----------



## Art Rock

*William Grant Still: Afro-American Symphony, In Memoriam, Africa (Fort Smith Symphony, John Jeter, Naxos)*

William Grant Still Jr. (1895 - 1978) was an American composer, often referred to as the "Dean of Afro-American Composers". This Naxos CD is a good introduction. In Memoriam: The Colored Soldiers Who Died for Democracy (to give it its full title) is less dramatic than its title indicates. Africa is a symphonic poem that combines wonderful melodies with interesting orchestral colours. I really enjoyed this work - it deserves to be better known. The Afro-American Symphony is his first, and was my first encounter with this composer about 30 years ago (courtesy of a Chandos CD). It is as one critic put it "one of the best symphonies written by an American and certainly one of the most American of all", with some blues and jazz influences for good measure.


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50 (FS97)*
_New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert_
Recorded: 1-3 October 2014 (? live)
Recording Venue: Avery Fisher Hall, Lincoln Center, New York City, USA


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams - Sacred Choral Music

Ashok Gupta (organ), James McVinnie (organ)

The Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Timothy Brown


----------



## Malx

*Debussy, Preludes Book I - Pierre-Laurent Aimard.*

Debussy is a composer I have neglected for quite some time - I will make a conscious effort to play more of his works over the next few weeks.


----------



## Rogerx

Thalberg: Piano Concerto

Francesco Nicolosi (piano)

Razumovsky Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Mogrelia


----------



## Art Rock

*David Stock: Symphony No. 2, Viola Concerto, American Accents (Seattle Symphony, Gerald Schwartz, David Stock, Susan Gulkis Assadi, Innova)*

David Frederick Stock (1939 - 2015) was an American composer and conductor. The second symphony (he wrote six) is from 1996, and has something undefinable but indisputable American about it. The viola concerto (1997) is a welcome addition to the concertante repertoire for this instrument. Although it was chosen as the title of the CD, I found American Accents (1984), even it lives up to its name, the least interesting og the three works. All in all, an interesting composer - two more Stock CD's to come the coming days.


----------



## Rogerx

Harp Concertos

Marisa Robles (harp)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown



anon.: Theme, Variations and Rondo pastorale
Beethoven: Variations (6) in F major on a Swiss Song, WoO 64
Boieldieu: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C
Dittersdorf: Harp Concerto in A major
Handel: Harp Concerto in B flat major, Op. 4 No. 6, HWV 294
Handel: Sixteen Concertos for Organ and Strings
Handel: Theme and Variations in G minor


----------



## Tsaraslondon

After the disappointment of the Inkinen version of the first symphony with the New Zelanders (coupled to a superb 3rd) I'm giving this 2014 version a try. It was top choice in BBC's Building a Library survey recently and I must say I'm rather enjoying it. It's quite a rugged performance and consequently sounds much less like Tchaikovsky than it usually does and more like the Sibelius we know from the later symphonies. 

I'm listening on Apple Music, but quite tempted to hear the rest of the symphonies and purchase the whole set.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Spontini - Overture to "Julie" (Frontalini/Balkanton)
Schubert - Piano Sonata in A, D.959 (Brendel/Philips)
Beethoven - Rondino for Wind Octet (London Wind/London)*


----------



## OCEANE

I seldom listen to Haydn's symphonies but his two cello concertos very often.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Piano Quintet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Tsaraslondon said:


> After the disappointment of the Inkinen version of the first symphony with the New Zelanders (coupled to a superb 3rd) I'm giving this 2014 version a try. It was top choice in BBC's Building a Library survey recently and I must say I'm rather enjoying it. It's quite a rugged performance and consequently sounds much less like Tchaikovsky than it usually does and more like the Sibelius we know from the later symphonies.
> 
> I'm listening on Apple Music, but quite tempted to hear the rest of the symphonies and purchase the whole set.


I've never given much thought to Storgårds' Sibelius cycle and I suppose the reason being is because I found it rather unmemorable. There is some stiff competition in these works and when you have the likes of Berglund, Segerstam, Vänskä, Karajan (in _Symphonies Nos. 4-7_) et. al., it makes newer entries into the discography smaller by comparison. But your positive remarks on this 1st symphony performance have given me some food for thought.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Neo Romanza said:


> I've never given much thought to Storgårds' Sibelius cycle and I suppose the reason being is because I found it rather unmemorable. There is some stiff competition in these works and when you have the likes of Berglund, Segerstam, Vänskä, Karajan (in _Symphonies Nos. 4-7_) et. al., it makes newer entries into the discography smaller by comparison. But your positive remarks on this 1st symphony performance have given me some food for thought.


Well, as I say, so far I've oly listened to the 1st. I don't know what the rest of the set is like. I have always enjoyed (and also own) Karajan in numbers 4-7 and have more than one Karajan version of the 5th.


----------



## Rogerx

Svendsen: String Quartet in A minor, Op. 1, / Svendsen: String Quintet in C major, Op. 5

with Henning Kraggerud (viola)

Oslo String Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Kabalevsky Piano Concerto No. 4, Op. 99* with *Yuri Popov* and the composer at the helm conducting the *Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra*:


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn:* String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Gewandhaus-Quartett


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Borodin, Symphony No. 2*

I initially skipped this when I opened the box because the sound isn't that good, but now once I got adjusted to the sound, this is a distinctive recording. Mitropoulos brings out the precise with the energetic, at times even snarling.


----------



## fbjim

From warhorse masterpieces by conducting legends to


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


----------



## Malx

*Debussy, Nocturnes / La Damoiselle élue / Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien (Fragments symphoniques) - Dawn Upshaw (soprano), Paula Rasmussen (mezzo-soprano), Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen.*

A disc of Debussy works I've had for nigh on thirty years and it is still as enjoyable today as it was then.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Kabalevsky Sonata No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 45* with *Murray McLachlan*:










*Sorry, this is the largest image I could find.


----------



## Knorf

*Carlos Chávez:* _Meditación _for piano, Piano Concerto
Jorge Federico Osorio
Orquesta Sinfónica National de México, Carlos Miguel Prieto

This wholly remarkable piano concerto deserves far more attention!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 1, Spring.*

I might as well celebrate the last few month of spring before the summer heat, humidity, and bugs hit.


----------



## realdealblues

*Sergei Prokofiev*
_Romeo And Juliet_
[Rec. 1973]








_Conductor:_ Andre Previn
_Orchestra:_ London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Saint-Saëns Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 61* with *Jean-Jacques Kantorow* and *Kees Bakels* conducting the *Tapiola Sinfonietta*:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Carlos Chávez:* _Meditación _for piano, Piano Concerto
> Jorge Federico Osorio
> Orquesta Sinfónica National de México, Carlos Miguel Prieto
> 
> This wholly remarkable piano concerto deserves far more attention!


Absolutely! Fabulous recording.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Sculthorpe Piano Concerto* with *Tamara Anna Cislovska* and *James Judd* conducting the *New Zealand Symphony Orchestra*:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Strauss Oboekonzert, AV 144* with *Lothar Koch* and *HvK* conducting the *Berliners*:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2*

Either I didn't listen attentively enough or Klemperer dropped the ball on this one. It leans toward the boring side.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chavez, Piano Concerto*

On Knorf's recommendation, I'm listening on Spotify.


----------



## Philidor

New week, new quartet. Sorry to say that today there is once more only a very limited time for music, but this one was a must:

*Edward Elgar: String Quartet in E minor op. 83*

Maggini String Quartet


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Brilliant, intense playing and superb sound. Qobuz 24/192.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Guarnieri Tres Dancas* and *Encantamento* with *Maximiano Valdés* conducting the *Simón Bolívar Symphony Orchestra*:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Skakner




----------



## Bruce

Knorf said:


> *Carlos Chávez:* _Meditación _for piano, Piano Concerto
> Jorge Federico Osorio
> Orquesta Sinfónica National de México, Carlos Miguel Prieto
> 
> This wholly remarkable piano concerto deserves far more attention!


I couldn't agree more! This is a fantastic piano concerto; I was not expecting the excellence of it after hearing his symphonies.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Benedict Mason*: felt | ebb | thus | brink | here | array | telling

Ensemble Modern
Jungen Deutschen Philharmonie
Franck Ollu (conductor)

SACD


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bruce said:


> I couldn't agree more! This is a fantastic piano concerto; I was not expecting the excellence of it after hearing his symphonies.


I actually like the Chávez symphonies. It's just that there are other performances that do them more favors aside from the Eduardo Mata recordings with the LSO on Vox, which are so rhythmically stiff. Mata did re-recorded _Sinfonía india _for the Dorian label, but he didn't record any of the others, which is a shame. There are some great recordings, however, of the 1st, 2nd and 4th from Enrique Bátiz on the ASV label that are worth checkout out, too. They're excellent. It's too bad he didn't conduct the full cycle as his would most definitely be the reference recording for these works.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alexander (von) Zemlinsky - various works part four.​Despite private torment stemming from an unhappy first marriage the 1910s and 1920s represented an upturn in Zemlinsky's reputation for his teaching and conducting along with sporadic critical approval for his music.
​_Der Zwerg_ - Zemlinsky's sixth opera - could be considered an exercise in belated catharsis. The ugliness of the tragic eponymous character and his misinterpretation of the princess's playful tenderness towards him was virtually a parallel of Zemlinsky's own unprepossessing looks and his relationship with his pupil Alma Schindler some twenty years prior. Initially drawn to Zemlinsky but soon tiring of him as well as openly taunting him about his physiognomy, the capricious Alma unceremoniously dumped him for Gustav Mahler, a shattering blow from which Zemlinsky never really recovered.

_Sechs Lieder auf Gedichte von Maurice Maeterlinck_ for voice and piano
op.13, arr. for voice and orchestra (orig. 1910-13 - arr. 1913 and 1921):
_Aurikelchen_ for unaccompanied female choir
WoO [Text: Richard Dehmel] (c. 1920):









_Der Zwerg_ [_The Dwarf_] - opera in one act op.17, after the
short story _The Birthday of the Infanta_ by Oscar Wilde
[Libretto: George Klaren] (1919-21):


_Lyrische Symphonie_ for soprano, baritone and orchestra op.18
[Texts: Rabindranath Tagore, trans. Hans Effenberger] (1922-23):
​


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday!

Now playing *Novák Piano Concerto* with *Jan Bartoš* and *Jakub Hruša* conducting the *Prague Radio SO*:


----------



## HerbertNorman

Reinhold Glière
Bronze Horseman Suite
Horn Concerto

BBC Philharmonic (Sir Edward Downes) Richard Watkins the soloist, Chandos


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I've never listened to all of Weinberg's 17 String Quartets, so I'm going for it. 
Volume 1: SQ's 4 & 16










Volume 2: SQ's 7, 11 & 13


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> I've never listened to all of Weinberg's 17 String Quartets, so I'm going for it.
> Volume 1: SQ's 4 & 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volume 2: SQ's 7, 11 & 13


This is something I want to do when the Silesian Quartet completes their cycle, which they only lack SQs Nos. 5 & 6 and then they'll be done. I don't know these Quatuor Danel recordings too well --- I own the set, but I've never really dove into it like you're about to do.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> This is something I want to do when the Silesian Quartet completes their cycle, which they only lack SQs Nos. 5 & 6 and then they'll be done. I don't know these Quatuor Danel recordings too well --- I own the set, but I've never really dove into it like you're about to do.


I have no point of comparison, but they sound really good to me


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Myaskovsky, Symphony No. 25*

Very melodic, with an unusual structure of slow, faster, fastest (Well, unusual unless you've never heard Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata).


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Some more brilliant, intense playing!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Carmen Ballet , Arthur Fiedler and The Boston Pops


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> I actually like the Chávez symphonies. It's just that there are other performances that do them more favors aside from the Eduardo Mata recordings with the LSO on Vox, which are so rhythmically stiff.


Good to know. I have the Mata set, and it's covered with dust bunnies. I guess the problem isn't with me after all.


----------



## 13hm13

Prokofiev – Symphony No.1, Piano Concertos Nos.1 & 2 – Karel Ancerl


----------



## sAmUiLc

#9








I prefer the studio #7 on DG to this live account, but this #9 is at the very top to me. The famous DG account is grand, but this one is grand and fiery. I made a copy onto Mobile Fidelity Ultra Gold CD-R to enrich the dry sound a bit and reduce the shrill (actually it removed the shrill - it came out better than hoped).


----------



## Merl

Interesting recording.


----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> Good to know. I have the Mata set, and it's covered with dust bunnies. I guess the problem isn't with me after all.


For the record, I am a big fan of the Chávez symphonies. I own the LSO/Mata cycle as well, and there is not a single bar in thise recordings I think is fairly described as "rhythmically stiff." In any case, I became a Chávez fan _because_ of them!


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms:* Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Walter


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording (a new acquisition):










Lovely, but I suppose this was to be expected. Gorgeous works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Merl said:


> Interesting recording.


I had to search the entire internet to find this CD. It was well worth the trouble as I think it's fabulous. Love these SQs so much.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> For the record, I am a big fan of the Chávez symphonies. I own the LSO/Mata cycle as well, and there is not a single bar in thise recordings I think is fairly described as "rhythmically stiff." In any case, I became a Chávez fan _because_ of them!


Have you heard the Bátiz recordings of _Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 & 4_ on ASV? I've done some side-by-side comparisons and Mata comes up flat, but this is just what I remember from listening to both conductors many years ago. I haven't heard either Mata or Bátiz in these works in quite some time.


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 2 H295_
*Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester / Claus Peter Flor* • 1989 • RCA

Fluffy and light-footed in the soft passages, sharp and powerful in the bangs - these signature qualities of Flor's incomplete Martinů cycle are apparent in the first movement. The slow movement contains some grand slowing down moments but this is expected of Flor. While the dreaminess is magical and Flor presses uncompromisingly at pressure points, it feels just a little awkward with the syncopated rhythm when he does so. The muscle power in the scherzo that follows the slow movement creates a huge contrast. There is even a hint of hysteria. Agility returns in the finale. I just wish it would drive a little harder in the closing passage, even though it is already very good. Overall, I think this is a very interesting Martinů #2, although it probably will not be a mainstream recommendation.

On the other hand, the murky and reverberant recording is terrible. Turning up the volume does help make it sound better. In fact it helps a lot!


----------



## Bruce

Neo Romanza said:


> I actually like the Chávez symphonies. It's just that there are other performances that do them more favors aside from the Eduardo Mata recordings with the LSO on Vox, which are so rhythmically stiff. Mata did re-recorded _Sinfonía india _for the Dorian label, but he didn't record any of the others, which is a shame. There are some great recordings, however, of the 1st, 2nd and 4th from Enrique Bátiz on the ASV label that are worth checkout out, too. They're excellent. It's too bad he didn't conduct the full cycle as his would most definitely be the reference recording for these works.


Thanks NR. I really do enjoy the 1st and 2nd symphonies of Chavez, but I have the Vox set by Mata, and was disappointed by the last four. I'll definitely check out other recordings.


----------



## Bruce

Tonight I'm listening to:

*Haydn *- Symphony No. 75 in D major - David Blum/Esterhazy Orchestra










*Elgar *- Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61 - Hilary Hahn (violin); Colin Davis/London SO











I was really impressed by this recording when I first heard it. I had never quite warmed up to Elgar's Violin Concerto, but this convinced me. 


*Beethoven *- Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58 - Anton Dikov (piano); Emil Tabakov/Sofia PO










I have to admit I didn't expect much from this recording, but both the performance and recording are quite good. 

*Stravinsky *- Symphony in C - Michael Tilson-Thomas/London SO


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> Have you heard the Bátiz recordings of _Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 & 4_ on ASV? I've done some side-by-side comparisons and Mata comes up flat, but this is just what I remember from listening to both conductors many years ago. I haven't heard either Mata or Bátiz in these works in quite some time.


Here's a perfect example of why I sometimes truly hate this place.

The typical, all-too-common-on -TC-assumption that someone defending a recording deprecated by someone else means they couldn't possibly know some supposedly superior rival recordings, or, worse, that _that even matters_. You really think that, presenting myself as avowed fan of the music of Carlos Chávez, I have no credible basis for admiring Mata's LSO recordings of Chávez's symphonies?

And there's stating a preference with exaggerated praise, as if anything could be so good as to make everything else effectively garbage. That is _always_ total crap. There are no recordings so good that other also clearly good recordings are simply binnable by comparison. There are just subjective preferences.

And, what I deplore most, there's using the rubbish above to build a narrative that may mislead others into avoiding what should actually rightly be celebrated as a critical part of the discography.

Maybe Mata's work isn't quite the best that this music could receive, but it's very, very far from poor, and considering how few recordings there are of Chavez in the first place we should feel very fortunate to have such polished and authoritative recordings available as these, even if there might be ultimately other favorites to discover.

Yet, you offer a terse dismissal, "so rhythmically stiff." And now others are following this, thinking, well, I guess Mata's Chávez sucks. But it _doesn't_. By any reasonable standard, these recordings are excellent.

Here's the truth. No bullshirt. The fact is, Chavez's symphonies 3-6 are rather tougher nuts to crack than 1-2. Most people, itself included, will likely warm up to them more slowly. Note: they are worth it. The Mata/LSO recordings of 1-6 might not be in the end the most absolute perfect renditions imaginable, but they are in fact really very fine and are a perfectly reasonable source to get to know this repertoire, and have in fact been widely praised. They are, absolutely not, sufficiently defective in themselves as to be the reason someone hasn't yet developed the appreciation for Symphonies 3-6 that they could. Another recording might do the trick, sure, but so might _simply giving the Mata a couple more listens._


----------



## jambo

Really enjoying listening to violin sonatas at the moment, I think I always neglected them a bit in favour of piano sonatas, but my recent survey of the Mozart Violin Sonatas has made me rethink that.

*Debussy: *Violin Sonata, L 140

Yehudi Menuhin (violin)
Jacques Février (piano)
1974

*Elgar: *Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82
*Vaughan Williams: *Violin Sonata in A minor

Yehudi Menuhin (violin)
Hephzibah Menuhin (piano)
1978


----------



## Biwa

Franz Liszt: Le rossignol
Paul Hindemith: Harp sonata
Michail Glinka: Nocturne
Wilhelm Posse: Variations on 'Der Karneval von Venedig'
Ani Maayani: Maqamat
Nino Rota: Sarabanda e Toccata
Franz Schubert: Nachtstück in C minor, D. 672
Henriette Renie: Légende d'apres 'Les Elfes' de Leconte de Lisle

Elisabeth Plank (harp)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> Here's a perfect example of why I sometimes truly hate this place.
> 
> The typical, all-too-common-on -TC-assumption that someone defending a recording deprecated by someone else means they couldn't possibly know some supposedly superior rival recordings, or, worse, that _that even matters_. You really think that, presenting myself as avowed fan of the music of Carlos Chávez, I have no credible basis for admiring Mata's LSO recordings of Chávez's symphonies?
> 
> And there's stating a preference with exaggerated praise, as if anything could be so good as to make everything else effectively garbage. That is _always_ total crap. There are no recordings so good that other also clearly good recordings are simply binnable by comparison. There are just subjective preferences.
> 
> And, what I deplore most, there's using the rubbish above to build a narrative that may mislead others into avoiding what should actually rightly be celebrated as a critical part of the discography.
> 
> Maybe Mata's work isn't quite the best that this music could receive, but it's very, very far from poor, and considering how few recordings there are of Chavez in the first place we should feel very fortunate to have such polished and authoritative recordings available as these, even if there might be ultimately other favorites to discover.
> 
> Yet, you offer a terse dismissal, "so rhythmically stiff." And now others are following this, thinking, well, I guess Mata's Chávez sucks. But it _doesn't_. By any reasonable standard, these recordings are excellent.
> 
> Here's the truth. No bullshirt. The fact is, Chavez's symphonies 3-6 are rather tougher nuts to crack than 1-2. Most people, itself included, will likely warm up to them more slowly. Note: they are worth it. The Mata/LSO recordings of 1-6 might not be in the end the most absolute perfect renditions imaginable, but they are in fact really very fine and are a perfectly reasonable source to get to know this repertoire, and have in fact been widely praised. They are, absolutely not, sufficiently defective in themselves as to be the reason someone hasn't yet developed the appreciation for Symphonies 3-6 that they could. Another recording might do the trick, sure, but so might _simply giving the Mata a couple more listens._


I simply asked if you heard the recordings of Batiz in _Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 & 4_. You also have to remember that I didn't say Mata was ****...you did. I said it was rhythmically stiff, which I believe was what I remembered from them in comparison with Batiz. This doesn't mean I think the performances don't have merit or are worth considering or giving another chance to, because I did go on to say that I haven't heard his performances in quite some time. Remember when you told me how awful Bernstein's recording of Shostakovich's 7th was with the CSO on DG? Why are you allowed a free pass to comment on whatever you want whenever you want and myself or anyone else are brought into question for having a different opinion or making some observations that don't align with your own? Am I not allowed to voice an opinion on this forum?

We're all entitled to our own opinion and if I can get another member to listen to a performance I enjoy that differs from your own suggestion, then I see nothing wrong with what I did. We both like a lot of the same music, but we don't always like the same performances and that's just the way it is and will forever be.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

Knorf said:


> Here's a perfect example of why I sometimes truly hate this place.
> 
> The typical, all-too-common-on -TC-assumption that someone defending a recording deprecated by someone else means they couldn't possibly know some supposedly superior rival recordings, or, worse, that _that even matters_. Another recording might do the trick, sure, but so might _simply giving the Mata a couple more listens._


I'll weigh in by saying that the last line has more truth in it than most of us can handle. It has implications beyond CM... 🌞


----------



## Neo Romanza

I think it's important to remember that this is a place of contrasting opinions and it's these contrasts that keep it going. There are so many members here with whom I share many favorite composers, but while I may like chocolate and someone else likes vanilla, there's plenty of flavors (in this case, performances) to please everyone, especially if it's a work that has a hundred recordings to choose from. We must remember that it's only music and there's no reason to turn on each other and think so little of someone else just because they we don't share the same opinions. I'm not saying this happened with Knorf and I, but he must know that I did not intend to make anything personal.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing an old workhorse, *Holst's The Planets* with *Ormandy* and the *Philadelphians*:

















Oh man, this is a smoldering performance. I have an older issue of this, but always thought the audio quality was on the dull side. This newer Japanese remaster really sounds so much better. It really does sound as if a layer of slime has been washed off of it. Love it!


----------



## jambo

I have never listened to this particular Mendelssohn concerto before and I am a bit miffed I've been missing out all this time, wonderful stuff.

*Mendelssohn:* Concerto in D minor for Violin and Piano, MWV O 4

Yehudi Menuhin (violin & conductor)
Hephzibah Menuhin (piano)
Menuhin Festival Orchestra
1977


----------



## Klavierman

No.6 from this brilliant set.


----------



## Biwa

Georg Anton Benda: 

Harpsichord Concertos

Sabine Bauer
La Stagione Frankfurt
Michael Schneider


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Bruce

Neo Romanza said:


> I think it's important to remember that this is a place of contrasting opinions and it's these contrasts that keep it going. There are so many members here with whom I share many favorite composers, but while I may like chocolate and someone else likes vanilla, there's plenty of flavors (in this case, performances) to please everyone, especially if it's a work that has a hundred recordings to choose from. We must remember that it's only music and there's no reason to turn on each other and think so little of someone else just because they we don't share the same opinions. I'm not saying this happened with Knorf and I, but he must know that I did not intend to make anything personal.


Actually, I did not take Neo Romanza's comments in a negative light at all. He found Mata's recording's a little stiff, I did not care for his recordings of Chavez's 3rd, 4th, 5th, and 6th symphonies, and am glad to have another conductor's view of them as an alternative. Consequently, I respect and appreciate another opinion on the works of this intriguing composer. And that's where it ended for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Zweers: Symphony No. 1

Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ed Spanjaard, Anthony Halstead


----------



## senza sordino

Bartók Concerto for Orchestra, Janáček Sinfonietta. I've had this disk for thirty years, it's great.


----------



## sAmUiLc

It is just me, but after Bach my interest goes south so fast. 🤪


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Respighi Vetrate di chiesa* with *Ormandy* conducting the *Philadelphians* from a 2-CD Japanese reissue on Sony:


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Goldmark: Symphonic Poems Vol. 1

Sakuntala; Penthesilea; Sappho; Scherzos

Bamberger Symphoniker, Fabrice Bollon





 Goldmark: Overture to Penthesilea, Op. 31
Goldmark: Overture to Sappho, Op. 44
Goldmark: Sakantala Overture, Op.13 (orchestral version)
Goldmark: Scherzo in A major, Op. 45
Goldmark: Scherzo in E minor, Op. 19


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Respighi Gli Uccelli * with *Ormandy* conducting the *Philadelphians* from a 2-CD Japanese reissue on Sony:


----------



## Kiki

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_Violin Concerto_
*Patricia Kopatchinskaja / MusicAeterna / Teodor Currentzis* • 2014 • Sony

Amazing rubato and amazing expressive power with an amazing dynamic range from the amazing Kop with her gut strings. (Gut strings in 2014 could hardly be amazing though.) Now add Currentzis to the formula and it becomes gold. Exciting, gritty, virtuosic, charismatic, even sensual - This is certainly not the average stereotyped grand old master's beautiful Tchaikovsky. However, I think it is very elegant in the sense that it sticks to and executes its vision uncompromisingly. It does not have to sound silky, smoothy, Mozarty to be elegant. (By the way Mozart can also be played with a lot of grit in my opinion.)


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part II: 3. Concerto F major for three violins, strings and b. c.

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Merl

Neo Romanza said:


> I had to search the entire internet to find this CD. It was well worth the trouble as I think it's fabulous. Love these SQs so much.


Im just reviewing Saint-Saens SQ recordings as I write, NR. Should have them both blogged by next week. I have always loved the Saint-Saens SQs too. They are wonderful pieces.

Listening to this one now. It's rather let down by the recording which sounds oddly distant. Shame, as the playing is very good (although lacking some fine detail) and they rattle through the 2nd movement of the First Quartet at a really quick and exciting pace. There are better but this is still recommendable.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Continuing on Lil Ludi’s organ fixation with a definitive recording, even after 60 some years.

Virgil Fox is possesssed…


----------



## Klavierman

Kiki said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
> _Violin Concerto_
> *Patricia Kopatchinskaja / MusicAeterna / Teodor Currentzis* • 2014 • Sony
> 
> Amazing rubato and amazing expressive power with an amazing dynamic range from the amazing Kop with her gut strings. (Gut strings in 2014 could hardly be amazing though.) Now add Currentzis to the formula and it becomes gold. Exciting, gritty, virtuosic, charismatic, even sensual - This is certainly not the average stereotyped grand old master's beautiful Tchaikovsky. However, I think it is very elegant in the sense that it sticks to and executes its vision uncompromisingly. It does not have to sound silky, smoothy, Mozarty to be elegant. (By the way Mozart can also be played with a lot of grit in my opinion.)


Wow...that was intense! (I checked it out on Qobuz.) I wish Ms. K. played another concerto, though. Maybe Ginastera's Violin Concerto? Now, _that_ would be an interesting coupling!


----------



## jambo

Another Naxos free download that I never got around to listening to, until now. Nothing earth shattering, but 2 very enjoyable romantic symphonies, with great melodies throughout.

*Fibich: *Symphony No. 1 in F major, Op. 17
*Fibich: *Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 38

Andrew Mogrelia
Razumovsky Symphony Orchestra
1995-96


----------



## Rogerx

Matthaeus Pipelare: Paradise Regained

The Sound And The Fury


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Ashkenazy's Sibelius 2nd is richly Romantic, but perhaps a little lacking in cogency. The early digital sound is splendid though.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: the new Ancerl set landed at my front door and ended up having a Czech day.

Smetana - Ma Vlast
Ancerl/Czech Phil









Novak- Violin Sonata
Nedbal - Violin Sonata
Foerster - Sonata Quasi Fantasia
Janacek - Romance in E major, Violin Sonata, Dumka for Violin and Piano
Suk/Panenka









Ullmann - String Quartet No 3
Krasa - Theme and Variations for String Quartet
Schulhoff - Five Pieces for String Quartet
Haas - String Quartet No 2
Bennewitz Quartet









Dvorak - Czech Suite
Pesek/Czech Philharmonic


----------



## Malx

First listen to this weeks String Quartet choice a work that is new to me.
*
Elgar, String Quartet Op 83 - Sorrel Quartet.*

A work I fancy will grow with additional listens and with all due respect to the Sorrel Quartet I am already wondering if there is more to find with other recordings - nevertheless a good start to my journey of discovery.


----------



## Art Rock

*Karlheinz Stockhausen: Unsichtbare Chöre (West German Radio Chorus, Karlheinz Stockhausen, DG)*

The first of four Stockhausen CD's to replay. From Wiki: "Unsichtbare Chöre (Invisible Choirs) is an eight-channel electronic-music composition by Karlheinz Stockhausen. A component part of the opera Donnerstag aus Licht, it may also be performed as an independent composition." My listening relationship to Stockhausen is a bit weird. Every time I listen to one of his works, I like it, and yet, I never have the urge to actively explore more of his output. This work is no exception. Still, glad to have it and to have listened to it again.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 59


Strauss :Ein Heldenleben; Der Rosenkavalier: Waltzes; Salome: Tanz der sieben Schleier
Berliner Philharmoniker


Karl Böhm


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Alexander (von) Zemlinsky part five
for late morning and early afternoon. 

Three excellent works here, which reveal a composer incrementally dragging 
himself away from the out-and-out late romanticism of his previous output.

String Quartet no.3 op.19 (1924):


_Symphonische Gesänge_ - seven songs for baritone/alto and
orchestra op.20 [Texts: Langston Hughes/Jean Toomer/
Countee Cullen/Frank Horne] (1929):


_Der Kreidekreis_ [_The Chalk Circle_] - opera in three acts
op.21, after the play by Alfred Henschke a.k.a. Klabund
[Libretto: Alexander Zemlinsky] (1930-31):
​


----------



## Art Rock

*William Grant Still: Symphonies No. 2 and No. 3, Wood Notes (Fort Smith Symphony, John Jeter, Naxos)*

More Still. The CD kicks off with Wood Notes, a rather light four part orchestral suite - not unlike the music of Grofe. The second symphony (which I first got on Chandos) is titled 'Song of A New Race', and is expressive and melodious. Difficult to say whether I like it better than the first - they're both a joy to listen to. The third symphony ('Sunday') is programmatic (Awakening / Prayer / Relaxation / Day's End and a New Beginning), recalling some of Strauss' works in that sense, but with a much lighter touch in melodies and orchestration.


----------



## haziz

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> ..................................
> 
> 
> Dvorak - Czech Suite
> Pesek/Czech Philharmonic
> View attachment 168578



Take a listen to the 5th symphony as well. One of Dvorak's finest. I tend to regard it as his "pastoral" symphony (same with the 6th). Pesek's cycle is a fine Dvorak cycle. It is underappreciated. It may not be my absolute favorite Dvorak cycle, but it is very, very fine.


----------



## haziz

Currently playing.

Does anybody know if this particular live recording from Japan in 1979 was ever released commercially? If the cover used for the YouTube video is to be believed was it released by Deutsche Grammophon? Maybe a Japanes DG release?


----------



## Rogerx

Florent Schmitt: Suites from 'Antoine et Cléopâtre' & Symphony No. 2

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## jambo

haziz said:


> Currently playing.
> 
> Does anybody know if this particular live recording from Japan in 1979 was ever released commercially? If the cover used for the YouTube video is to be believed was it released by Deutsche Grammophon? Maybe a Japanes DG release?


Looks like it was a Japanese DG release in 2003









Beethoven, Anna Tomowa-Sintow, Ruza Baldani, Peter Schreier, José van Dam, Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan - Karajan Fumonkan Live 1979 • Beethoven Symphonie No. 9


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2003 CD release of "Karajan Fumonkan Live 1979 • Beethoven Symphonie No. 9" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70*
_Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ivan Anguélov_


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Valery Gergiev


----------



## sbmonty

Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 1
Silesian Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Stöhr: Cello Sonata, Fantasiestücke (Stefan Koch, Robert Conway, Toccata) *

Richard Stöhr (1874 - 1967) was an Austrian composer driven by the Nazis into American exile. The four Fantasiestücke for cello and piano from 1907 have a clear Brahmsian feel to them . The cello sonata from 1915 and sounds a bit more original, though still firmly rooted in the romantic style.


----------



## OCEANE

The more I listen to this work, the more I like Rostropovitch's performance.


----------



## sbmonty

Zemlinsky: String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25
LaSalle Quartet


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> This is something I want to do when the Silesian Quartet completes their cycle, which they only lack SQs Nos. 5 & 6 and then they'll be done. I don't know these Quatuor Danel recordings too well --- I own the set, but I've never really dove into it like you're about to do.


There's a set underway on Chandos by the magnificent Arcadia Quartet. Not heard them. I have the Danel and await the final instalment from the Silesian Quartet.


----------



## Vasks

_Playing records_

*Alexander Yossifov - Overture to "The Golden Spear" (Batalova/Balkanton)
Serge Prokofiev - Sonata for Solo Violin, Op.115 (Ricci/London STS)
Artur Kapp - Symphony #4 "Youth" (Jarvi/Melodiya)
Benjaminas Gorbulskis - Concerto-Fantasia for Oboe & Orchestra (Domarkas/Melodiya)*


----------



## haziz

*Fibich: Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 38
Fibich: At Twilight, Symphonic Poem for Orchestra, Op. 39 
Fibich: Selanka – Clarinet Idyll, Op. 16 *
_Czech National Symphony Orchestra
Marek Štilec_
Recorded: 23 October, 9 November 2012
Recording Venue: CSNO Studios, Hostivar, Prague, Czech Republic

First time listening to this symphony. I have listened to very little, if any, music by Fibich. Perhaps I should explore his music a bit further, particularly since I am a huge fan of Dvořák's music, and to great extent that of Smetana. Let's see if this is also up my alley.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Beethoven, Mozart: Clarinet Trios

Emanuel Ax (piano), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Richard Stoltzman (clarinet)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Saint-Saëns Symphony In F Major, R. 163 "Urbs Roma"* with *Jean-Jacques Kantorow* conducting the *Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège*:


----------



## haziz

*Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C major 'Sinfonie singulière'*
_Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Sixten Ehrling_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann – Chamber Music with Piano

Hrachya Avanesyan (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Alexander Chaushian (cello), Diemut Poppen (viola), Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Last listen from last night: Weinberg's SQ's 6, 8 & 15










Now, SQ's 5, 9 & 14


----------



## Art Rock

*Zygmunt Stojowski: Piano Concertos No.1 and No. 2 (BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins, Jonathan Plowright, Hyperion)*

Zygmunt Denis Antoni Jordan de Stojowski (1870 - 1946) was a Polish pianist and composer. His two piano concertos from 1891 and 1910 were recorded for the 28th CD in Hyperion's Romantic Piano Concerto project. These are full-blooded romantic concertos that are among the better ones in this series - I like the second one in particular.


----------



## Kiki

Klavierman said:


> Wow...that was intense! (I checked it out on Qobuz.) I wish Ms. K. played another concerto, though. Maybe Ginastera's Violin Concerto? Now, _that_ would be an interesting coupling!


I did not exaggerate, did I? I suppose Currentzis also had something do with it. Her other recordings that I have heard, while they are also full of characters, are not as wild as this.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Op. 35 - Stravinsky: Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments

Leonard Bernstein, Seymour Lipkin (piano), Lorne Munroe (cello), David Nadien (violin), William Lincer (viola)


New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Klavierman

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing *Saint-Saëns Symphony In F Major, R. 163 "Urbs Roma"* with *Jean-Jacques Kantorow* conducting the *Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège*:


Escaich is also quite a good composer--have you heard his music? I like these two recordings:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing for a first-listen *Respighi Tre preludi su melodie gregoriane* with *Michele d'Ambrosio* from this set:










Fascinating how Respighi incorporated Gregorian melodies into his works such as _Vetrate di chiesa_ and this solo piano work. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Klavierman said:


> Escaich is also quite a good composer--have you heard his music? I like these two recordings:
> View attachment 168585
> View attachment 168586


I haven't, Klavierman. Thanks for the recommendation, but I doubt I'd ever get around to Escaich to be honest since my backlog of listening is vast. It might be around 2030 before I could feel comfortable enough to listen to his music.


----------



## Klavierman

Neo Romanza said:


> I haven't, Klavierman. Thanks for the recommendation, but I doubt I'd ever get around to Escaich to be honest since my backlog of listening is vast. It might be around 2030 before I could feel comfortable enough to listen to his music.


I know the feeling!


----------



## Malx

This months BBC Music Mags' cover disc is a keeper - the sound in Dvořák Op 96 may be a bit bottom heavy and was recorded in a slightly reverberant acoustic but the other two pieces are very fine recordings and all three live performances I regard as very good after a first listen - the Janáček in particular stands out for me.

*Dvořák, String Quartets Op 96 & Op 106 + Janáček, String Quartet No 1 - Pavel Haas Quartet.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Myaskovsky, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> Fascinating how Respighi incorporated Gregorian melodies into his works such as _Vetrate di chiesa_ and this solo piano work. Absolutely beautiful.


I've wondered if turning to Gregorian melodies was Respighi's way of dealing with where to take music after the end of the 19th Century. Instead of following Schoenbergs atonalism, his solution was to go farther back into Western music and into the ancient church modes for music that sounded new but still was grounded in music history. 

I don't know if that's true, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> This months BBC Music Mags' cover disc is a keeper - the sound in Dvořák Op 96 may be a bit bottom heavy and was recorded in a slightly reverberant acoustic but the other two pieces are very fine recordings and all three live performances I regard as very good after a first listen - the Janáček in particular stands out for me.
> 
> *Dvořák, String Quartets Op 96 & Op 106 + Janáček, String Quartet No 1 - Pavel Haas Quartet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Malx, thanks for the heads-up about this disc, earlier. I've just bought it but not listened yet. I'll rip it in a minute and give it a go on the way to/from  school tomorrow.


----------



## Philidor

Here some singing, inspired by "Maiblumen blühten überall".

*Alexander von Zemlinsky: Complete Orchestral Songs*

Soile Isokoski, soprano
Violeta Urmana, mezzo-sopran
Andreas Schmidt, baritone
Michael Volle, baritone
Gürzenich-Orchester Kölner Philharmoniker
James Conlon


----------



## Manxfeeder

*
Respighi, Concerto Gregoriano*

This is a nice collection of Respighi, showing that he was more than Pines and Fountains. There may be better individual recordings of these pieces, but as a set, it shows the composer's range.


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 4* in D minor, Op. 120
Herbert von Karajan: Wiener Philharmoniker (1987)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1964)









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Pierre Boulez: Wiener Philharmoniker (1994)

A day of opposites, perhaps. I recently watched Clouzot's film of Karajan rehearsing Schumann's Fourth in the mid-1960s, and it was interesting to listen to this commercial recording made some twenty years later with that in mind. The Vienna Philharmonic takes on a totally different character for the Mahler, as might be expected. Actually all three of these symphonies are dark or melancholy in some sense, despite how different they are.


----------



## jim prideaux

Kubelik and the BRSO-Mahler 5th

Earlier today......Jarvi Bremen recordings of Brahms 3rd and 4th (very impressive!)

I don't seem to be able to find TC with the same ease that I had grown used to before the changes.....is it me and my lack of 'know how' or is there something going on?
Not posting or reading posts with the same frequency as a result!


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Wrapping up, last two volumes

SQ's 1, 3 and 10, then two small standalone pieces also for SQ: Capriccio, op. 11 and Aria, op. 9










And later, SQs 2, 12 & 17










With a few quartets still to go, and barring any major disappointments, I can say that I've been tremendously impressed by everything that Weinberg has written for this medium. Incredible music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing Disc 1 from the *Revueltas* _*Centennial Anthology*_ on RCA:


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Wrapping up, last two volumes
> 
> SQ's 1, 3 and 10, then two small standalone pieces also for SQ: Capriccio, op. 11 and Aria, op. 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And later, SQs 2, 12 & 17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a few quartets still to go, and barring any major disappointments, I can say that I've been tremendously impressed by everything that Weinberg has written for this medium. Incredible music.


Great to read!  I need to be more diligent about listening to Weinberg's SQs. So much, so little time.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> I've wondered if turning to Gregorian melodies was Respighi's way of dealing with where to take music after the end of the 19th Century. Instead of following Schoenbergs atonalism, his solution was to go farther back into Western music and into the ancient church modes for music that sounded new but still was grounded in music history.
> 
> I don't know if that's true, but it makes sense to me.


This very well could be the case. I think Respighi was one of the first, if not the first, 20th Century composers to look to the past and find a way to incorporate the music into a modern framework. There were many composers who found ways of dealing with Schoenberg's atonalism and found new avenues of musical expression.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Some collectors would know how expensive these CDs originally were, available individually on Bayer label. Tad drier sound here in comparison, but only in direct comparison.

Old world style. Listening 1 CD at a time.


----------



## HenryPenfold

jim prideaux said:


> Kubelik and the BRSO-Mahler 5th
> 
> Earlier today......Jarvi Bremen recordings of Brahms 3rd and 4th (very impressive!)
> 
> I don't seem to be able to find TC with the same ease that I had grown used to before the changes.....is it me and my lack of 'know how' or is there something going on?
> Not posting or reading posts with the same frequency as a result!


Same here


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Myaskovsky, Symphony No. 18*

For a cheap download, I wasn't expecting much, but the sound in this recording is great.


----------



## Klavierman

Quite an interesting and virtuosic work. Esfahani is phenomenal, as usual. It's available only as a download: Presto Classical has the standard 16/44.1 version and NativeDSD has it in DXD and DSD--I bought the latter.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

I'm giving it a go right now 🌞


----------



## Kiki

*Modest Mussorgsky*
_Pictures At An Exhibition (orch. Ravel)_
*Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan* • 1988 Live • DG

Get over the ultra-slow tempo and and one can marvel at how truly magnificent the Berliner Philharmoniker was during those days.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

Sibelius Symphony No.2 and Tubin Symphony No.5. Perhaps not the last word in either performance but enjoyable enough.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing Disc 2 of the *Prokofiev Ormandy* set:










Tracklisting:

*The Love for Three Oranges Suite, Op. 33bis
Lieutenant Kijé Suite, Op. 60
Symphony No. 4 in C major, Op. 112*


----------



## Dimace

OK, I must admit that I'm not the biggest fan of Dmitri's Symphonies. (the 7th is the exception. BIG work) Despite this, sometimes I listen to some of them. The latest one is the 5th with Eliahu & the Frankfurt RSO. (Denon, 1993, 1xCD) I haven't listened many 5es in my life to be certain about this recording, but I have the feeling that it is very good. It is quite rhythmical, crispy (the sound is very good in this CD) and keeps the listener onto his sit. The fans of Dmitris can give it a try.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2
















Almost every S2 I heard, I ended up not fully satisfied with the very ending of the symphony. Somehow they don't reach the true climax. Barbirolli / Royal PO is a rare exception. In fact, I would call this one my top favorite.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#3


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: *Sonata No. 3* for Solo Violin in C major, BWV 1005
Nathan Milstein, violin (1974)









Johannes Brahms: *String Quartet No. 2* in A minor, Op. 51, No. 2
Amadeus Quartet (1959)
Norbert Brainin, violin; Siegmund Nissel, violin; Peter Schidlof, viola; Martin Lovett, cello


----------



## jambo

Working through some lessor known works (at least to me) form the Historic Recordings portion of the Menuhin Century box.

*Walton: *Violin Sonata

Yehudi Menuhin (violin)
Louis Kentner (piano)
-

*Walton: *Violin Concerto (revised version)
*Walton: *Viola Concerto (revised version)

Yehudi Menuhin (violin)
William Walton
London Symphony Orchestra (violin concerto)
New Philharmonia Orchestra (viola concerto)
-

*Martin: *Polyptyque for Violin & Two Small Chamber Orchestras

Yehudi Menuhin (violin)
Edmond de Stoutz
Menuhin Festival Orchestra
Das Zürcher Kammerorchester
-

*Martin: *Ballade for Viola, Wind Orchestra and Percussion

Yehudi Menuhin (violin)
Michael Dobson
Menuhin Festival Orchestra
-

*Harris: *Sonata for Violin & Piano

Yehudi Menuhin (violin)
Unknown (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Lachner: Suites Nos. 1 & 7

Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra, Katowice, Stephen Gunzenhauser


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing Disc 3 from the *Sibelius Ormandy* set:


----------



## jambo

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing Disc 3 from the *Sibelius Ormandy* set:


I really hope Sony announce the stereo Ormandy box/es soon.

I have the mono box and love it, and don't want to start buying bits of his stereo era and then have them all be duplicated in the mega box/es.


----------



## Neo Romanza

jambo said:


> I really hope Sony announce the stereo Ormandy box/es soon.
> 
> I have the mono box and love it, and don't want to start buying bits of his stereo era and then have them all be duplicated in the mega box/es.


I didn't go for the Ormandy mono box set because I don't like the sound of Columbia's mono classical recordings. I own a lot of Ormandy's stereo recordings for Columbia (in Japanese reissues). If there is a stereo box set released, I would definitely have to look over its' contents thoroughly to see if it would be worth it or not. He's an outstanding conductor and I like a lot of his repertoire.


----------



## sAmUiLc

One of the earliest CD releases and one of my earliest CD purchases. I had it on LP first.


----------



## Rogerx

Bononcini: Cello Sonatas

Marco Ceccato (cello), Accademia Ottoboni



Bononcini, A M: Cello Sonata in G major
Bononcini, A M: Sinfonia per camera in C minor
Bononcini, A M: Sonata da camera in A major, 'La Comodina'
Bononcini, A M: Sonata No. 4 in A minor
Bononcini, G B: Sinfonia for Cello in D major
Bononcini, G B: Sinfonia for Cello in G minor
Bononcini, G B: Sonata for Cello & Continuo in A minor


----------



## Art Rock

*Karlheinz Stockhausen: Stimmung (Collegium Vocale Köln, Wolfgang Fromme, DG) *

Stimmung is a composition for six vocalists and six microphones, written in 1968 and commissioned by the City of Cologne for the Collegium Vocale Köln. According to the composer, the word means "tuning," but it really should be translated with many other words because Stimmung incorporates the meanings of the tuning of a piano, the tuning of the voice, the tuning of a group of people, the tuning of the soul. This is all in the German word. Also, when you say: We're in a good Stimmung, you mean a good psychological tuning, being well tuned together (from Wiki). All very interesting, but in the end it boils down to the sounds. And they are wonderful. My favourite of the Stockhausen compositions I've heard.


----------



## 13hm13

Raff - Symphony No. 3; Symphony No. 4 - Wetton


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## KirbyH

Quite a lot of Herbert Blomstedt, leading quite a lot of Brahms:


































I won't say anything about Blomstedt's reputation as a conductor, it's known well enough. I will say, however, that I am so glad that I'm at last getting around to enjoy this conductor's lucid, patient style of conducting, and the wonderful tendrils of sound that comes from the orchestras on parade here in these recordings. The Brahms symphonies, as a whole, have figured into my listening on a regular basis for years now, and quite often I will take in all four at one go. The Third in particular has held a special place in my heart, and here we have a summit of interpretation, recording, and dedication. Nothing is rushed but everything is well considered, and in particular the third movement, a hard one to contrast with the slow second before it, is a masterclass in changing gears with a similar tempo marking. The horn solo is simply resplendent - if it's the same first chair in all four of these symphonies, then my appreciation goes all the further. Pentatone has captured these performances in jaw-droppingly good sound. Listen with confidence.

The German Requiem has been a work I keep returning to for comfort in these times over and over again, and Blomstedt doesn't disappoint here, either. Decca's sound from the 90s is only marginally behind the Pentatone works, and the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra and Chorus are admirable in their dedication to this often recorded work. I think that Brahms, even if he hadn't written the four symphonies, would have as solid of a reputation as a composer had he just left this work behind. I place it in my top five personal favorite Requiems, behind the Verdi and the Berlioz. I will certainly be listening to this recording again. The soloists are very fine, and that's all I can say about them - I'm hear for the larger choral sections more than anything.


----------



## tortkis

Howard Skemptoon: Preludes and Fugues, Nocturnes, Reflections, Images - William Howard, piano (Orchid Classics)








24 Preludes & Fugues: No. 1 in C Major (youtube)


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach & Gulda: Cello Concertos

Edgar Moreau (cello)

Orchestra Les Forces Majeures, Raphaël Merlin


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 2 H295_
*Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra / Paavo Järvi* • 2005 • Telarc

The opening movement may sound just a tiny bit too effortful which is the result of Paavo Järvi trying very hard to inject life into the music. I wonder if that is really necessary. The slow movement that follows is much faster than other recordings and it sounds more natural, but, even though I love _fast_, I miss the magic here. Then comes a playful scherzo. Tempo and rhythm are pretty much spot-on. Neither too meaty nor too feather-light, most instruments sound crisp and well balanced, except the cushiony strings. Talking about the cushiony strings that sounds, ahem, cushiony throughout, get used to them and they will not sound so bad when we reach the finale. On the other hand, the piano sounds a bit out-of-focus most of the time, which is a pity. The finale is relaxed and it flows effortlessly to finish on a high. Despite my reservations, I think this is a dark horse.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part II: 4. Trio E minor for flute, oboe and b. c.

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 04] Bernard Herrmann - [2021] Music from Great Shakespearean Films*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Un ballo in maschera

Plácido Domingo (Gustavo III), Leo Nucci (Ankastrom), Josephine Barstow (Amelia), Florence Quivar (Ulrica), Sumi Jo (Oscar), Jean-Luc Chaignaud (Cristiano), Kurt Rydl (Ribbing), Goran Simic (Dehorn), Wolfgang Witte (Minister for Justice), Adolf Tomaschek (Ankastrom's servant)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper
Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1989-01-27
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mozart - Adagio in E major for Violin and Orchestra,* Violin Concerto No 5,** Flute & Harp Concerto***
Dvorak - Scherzo capriccioso 
Ancerl/Czech Phil; * Suk, violin; **Plocek, violin; ***Novak, Patras









Wagner Transcriptions
Kocsis









Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
Zagrosek/Deutsches Symphonies-Orchester Berlin
Kruse, Connell, Pederson, Muff, Polgar









Weinberg - Sonatas for Solo Violin
Kremer









Koechlin - La course de printemps, Le buisson ardent
Holliger/Stuttgart Radio SO


----------



## Art Rock

*Zygmunt Stojowski: Violin Concerto, Romance, Violin Sonata No. 2 (Orchestra of the Elsner Secondary School in Warsaw, Piotr Wajrak, Agnieszka Marucha, Jean-Jacques Schmid, AP)*

More romantic works from this Polish composer. Not essential, but good to have, in particular the concerto (no surprise there - I simply love violin concertos)..


----------



## sAmUiLc

3 Nocturnes








The Nocturnes are my favorite Debussy orchestral works and Haitink's with Concertgebouw Orchestra is THE version to me.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

haziz said:


> Take a listen to the 5th symphony as well. One of Dvorak's finest. I tend to regard it as his "pastoral" symphony (same with the 6th). Pesek's cycle is a fine Dvorak cycle. It is underappreciated. It may not be my absolute favorite Dvorak cylce, but it is very, very fine.


Agreed - I only had 1/2 hour so couldn’t listen to the 5th. I tend to reach for Rowicki or Kertesz for Dvorak symphony cycles but I should really give Pesek more attention.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

Yesterday evening - continuing with recordings of Elgars String Quartet.
*Elgar, String Quartet Op 83 - Reinhold Quartet.*

This morning - started with more Elgar then Brahms.
*Elgar, String Quartet Op 83 - Brodsky Quartet.

Brahms, String Quartet Op 51/2 - Quatuor Strada.


























*


----------



## Art Rock

*David Stock: Violin Concerto "Concierto Cubano", Oboe Family Concerto "Oborama", Percussion Concerto (Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose, Andrés Cárdenes, Alex Klein, Lisa Pegher, BMOP)*

Here we have a CD that's right up my "Unusual Concertos" alley. It starts off conventionally with a good modern violin concerto from 2000, but then we have a concerto in neoromantic style from 2010 for _oboe family _and orchestra, played by its dedicatee Alex Klein. It is in five movements, in which the soloist gets to play the English horn, musette, oboe d'amore, bass oboe, and regular oboe, respectively. It is as fun as it looks on paper, and for me this is one of the better concertos of this century so far.The CD closes with the percussion concerto from 2007, which includes both untuned and tuned percussion.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I can never quite decide which is my favourite Sibelius symphony, but the bleak 4th is definitely one of them and this 1965 Karajan recording is surely one of the greatest on disc. I love the 7th too, but it is the 4th that somehow speaks to me that bit more. A great coupling.


----------



## Rogerx

Bliss: Violin Concerto & A Colour Symphony

Lydia Mordkovitch (violin)

BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox


----------



## sAmUiLc

One of the tracks is Fantaisie-Impromptu in C♯ minor, the best I've heard.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tsaraslondon said:


> I can never quite decide which is my favourite Sibelius symphony, but the bleak 4th is definitely one of them and this 1965 Karajan recording is surely one of the greatest on disc. I love the 7th too, but it is the 4th that somehow speaks to me that bit more. A great coupling.


My emoticon is for the 7th, which I find awesome. For Karajan's 4th, my preference is with the one on EMI.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Various works of Alexander (von) Zemlinsky part six of six
for late morning and early afternoon.​
Once Adolf Hitler gained control in 1933 Zemlinsky moved from Berlin back to his birthplace of Vienna where he largely focused on composition while keeping his hand in with some lucrative freelance conducting across Europe, including the Soviet Union.

Although Zemlinsky now had more time at his disposal for his music to (cautiously) evolve further the resulting compositions from the next five years were relatively few in total (from about 1910 onwards he was never particularly prolific anyway), and because he didn't seek a full-time conducting post in Vienna he now had a lower profile which reduced the chances of his music gaining wider exposure. On top of that, Zemlinsky was immensely upset by the death of Alban Berg in 1935 and halted progress on what was to be his eighth and final opera, _Der König Kandaules_, in order to compose his fourth string quartet in memory of his late friend.

Zemlinsky resumed work on _Der König Kandaules_ (another fine opera, by the way: musically it has an accessible exoskeleton, but is somewhat more elusive on the inside - imagine the angularity of Berg's _Wozzeck_ insidiously permeating the scented iridescence of Szymanowski's _Król Roger_) but completion of the orchestration was interrupted by the _Anschluss_ which resulted in him and his second wife departing for the USA. It would be nice to report that Zemlinsky enjoyed a second wind in America like fellow émigrés Schoenberg, Korngold, Weill and Hindemith but by then he was already in his late 60s and a combination of ill-health and lack of opportunities blighted his final years.

When Zemlinsky died in March 1942 at the age of 70 he was by then a largely overlooked figure whose work for one reason or another had never consistently achieved the level of prestige it deserved. Happily his music has undergone a significant - some might say remarkable - renaissance since the 1970s, resulting in a plethora of recordings taking in virtually the whole of Zemlinsky's output.

_Sinfonietta_ op.23 (1934):


_Psalm XIII_ for mixed choir and orchestra op.24 (1935):


String Quartet no.4 op.25 (1936):


Four songs from _Sechs Lieder_ for voice and piano op.22
[Texts: J.W. von Goethe/Christian Morgenstern] (1934):
Two songs from _Zwölf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.27 [Texts: Hans Bethge,
after Kālidāsa/Josef Luitpold Stern, after Langston Hughes] (c. 1936-37):


_Der König Kandaules_ - opera in three acts op.26, after the play _Le roi Candaule_
by André Gide. Orchestration completed by Antony Beaumont in 1990 from the
original short score [Libretto: Alexander von Zemlinsky] (1935-36 inc.): ***
​*** Performers on _Der König Kandaules_ include:

James O'Neal (ten.), Monte Pederson (bar.), Nina Warren (sop.), Klaus Häger (bass) and the Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg/Gerd Albrecht. This was the cast which performed at the Hamburg premiere which took place in October 1996 (a mere 60 years after the opera was composed!) and this actual recording was made later that month.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Baxi

Yes, Zemlinsky is the right music now...

*NP:*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

More wonderful Sibelius from Karajan and the BPO.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams - Sacred Choral Music

Ashok Gupta (organ), James McVinnie (organ)

The Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Timothy Brown


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## OCEANE

The Art of Fugue - I listen to mostly the keyboard version while the string keeps the music alive.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Saint-Saëns: Piano Trios

Sitkovetsky Trio


----------



## HerbertNorman

Edward Elgar SQ - The Coull Quartet - Helios


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Vasks

_Reviewing Roger on records_

*Sessions - Violin Concerto (Zukovsky/CRI)
Sessions - Concertino for Chamber Orchestra (Shapey/Desto)*


----------



## Art Rock

*William Grant Still: Piano works (Denver Oldham, Koch)*

A collection of piano works by this American composer. In contrast to his orchestral output, these piano compositions (dating from 1928 to 1962) did not impress me that much (of course, I am not a huge fan of the instrument anyway). YMMV as always.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Strauss Der Rosenkavalier Suite* with *Ormandy* and the *Philadelphians*:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Myaskovsky, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Shostakovich Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54* with *Previn* and the *LSO*:










I bought all of Previn's Shostakovich recordings as Japanese reissues and love them all.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Simon Mayr: Miserere

Jaewon Yun (soprano), Andrea Lauren Brown (soprano), Theresa Holzhauser (alto), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Virgil Mischok (bass), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass), Simon Mayr Chorus, Bayerischer Staatsopernchor & Franz Hauk


----------



## Baxi

*NP:*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Eric Le Sage and Quatuor Ébène playing the two beautiful Fauré Quintets for Piano and String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor), Martti Talvela (bass (vocal))
Chor der Wiener Staatsoper, Wiener Philharmoniker
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1967-10-28
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Philidor

After-work Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

Piano Concerto No. 11 F major KV 413
Piano Concerto No. 12 A major KV 414*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Klavierman said:


> Quite an interesting and virtuosic work. Esfahani is phenomenal, as usual. It's available only as a download: Presto Classical has the standard 16/44.1 version and NativeDSD has it in DXD and DSD--I bought the latter.
> 
> View attachment 168595


Oh my, that's a must-have recording! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nice <3


----------



## Taplow

An oldie, but a goodie …









Brahms: Violin Concerto
Zino Francescatti; Eugene Ormandy: The Philadelphia Orchestra
From the box Eugene Ormandy - The Columbia Legacy, Sony: 19439757482


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

The two Janáček and the one Fauré String Quartets


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001–1006
Arthur Grumiaux, violin (1960–1961)

I'm not a string player so I can't easily compare Grumiaux and Milstein (some of whose Bach I listened to last night), but I'm admiring these recordings for their basic musicality. After I finish these I'll probably head on to Mozart or Brahms, but we shall see.

Edited to add:








Johann Sebastian Bach: Suites for Solo Cello, BWV 1007–1012
Pierre Fournier, cello (1960–1961)

These recordings were made at the same time as the Grumiaux violin recordings. Grumiaux and Fournier both died in 1986. This solo music by Bach is beautiful but it is more than that also.









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Pierre Boulez: Cleveland Orchestra (1994)

_Gramophone _didn't like this recording (and there's the adage about no conductor being able to get everything right in a Mahler cycle). I wouldn't want this to be my only Mahler Seventh, but I'm glad I'm not without it in my library, either.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

The heir to Julian Bream's throne.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphonies nrs. 8 & 9
Wiener Philharmoniker - Carl Schuricht

2 SACD set


----------



## Klavierman

No.4 and 6. Do others of you own this set? Is anyone else impressed/puzzled by the lack of wrong notes and audience sounds for a live recording? (I assume it's live--he recorded them all on one day and mentions that they make "an ideal if long program.") Few pianists can play for 2 hours without a slip of the finger, and wrong notes stand out a lot more in Bach than they do in Boulez! Also, I've never attended a concert without _some _coughing or other audience contributions. Anyway, it's a wonderful recording.


----------



## Monsalvat

Klavierman said:


> No.4 and 6. Do others of you own this set? Is anyone else impressed/puzzled by the lack of wrong notes and audience sounds for a live recording? (I assume it's live--he recorded them all on one day and mentions that they make "an ideal if long program.") Few pianists can play for 2 hours without a slip of the finger, and wrong notes stand out a lot more in Bach than they do in Boulez! Also, I've never attended a concert without _some _coughing or other audience contributions. Anyway, it's a wonderful recording.
> 
> View attachment 168655


I have this also. I'm currently listening to Bach's solo music for other instruments but maybe I'll listen to some of this later. My notes say it is indeed a "concert recording" from September 21, 2007. However it's possible (I suppose) that any errors or coughs were patched up with retakes. I really loved Schiff's ECM Well-Tempered Clavier and Goldberg Variations, but I haven't given this set very much time, so I'll suspend further judgement until I go through some of these. This is partially due to Schiff, but also partially due to ECM's engineering, which is outstanding.


----------



## Klavierman

Monsalvat said:


> I have this also. I'm currently listening to Bach's solo music for other instruments but maybe I'll listen to some of this later. My notes say it is indeed a "concert recording" from September 21, 2007. However it's possible (I suppose) that any errors or coughs were patched up with retakes. I really loved Schiff's ECM Well-Tempered Clavier and Goldberg Variations, but I haven't given this set very much time, so I'll suspend further judgement until I go through some of these. This is partially due to Schiff, but also partially due to ECM's engineering, which is outstanding.


Oh, sure, it's very likely patched, but based on my experience, the coughing alone would require hundreds of patches if they occurred while he played, which is often the case. Coughs between pieces would be easy to edit out.


----------



## Merl

Still a fabulous recording. The Grieg is really special


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schnittke, Cello Concerto*


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I just read that Toradze died May 11th at age 69. In his honor, I played Concerto No.2, which I heard him play live ages ago, but with a different conductor and orchestra. It was still electrifying.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## sAmUiLc

Schubert: Unfinished Symphony
















This box set has two Schubert Unfinished Symphony - one studio, the other live - recordings. The live one is one of my 3 favorites, along with Giulini/Chicago/DG and Asahina/Tokyo Metropolitan/Fontec. The live Bruckner's Unfinished Symphony on CD5 is also formidable, by the way.


----------



## sAmUiLc

In my opinion, the greatest violin recording of all time.. and I paid meagerly $4 for it.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Been listening to all of Ginastera's Concertos, except for the Harp one:
PC 1








PC 2








Both Cello Concertos. Probably my favourite of his concertos is the first cello concerto










And now just starting, the VC, paired with Bartók's Violin Sonata


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Xenakis, ST/48; Dutilleux, Symphonie No. 1*


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, D125*
_Staatskapelle Dresden
Herbert Blomstedt









_


----------



## jambo

Grabbed a cheap digital copy of this set after streaming some of these symphonies from the 2nd Russian Anthology box. Off to a strong start with the 1st, so I'm looking forward to working through the entire cycle of 27.

*Myaskovsky: *Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 3
*Myaskovsky: *Symphony No. 2 in C sharp minor, Op. 11

Evgeny Svetlanov
Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra
1991-93


----------



## Bkeske

*Paavo Berglund conducts Sibelius* - Music Of Sibelius, (Non-Symphonic works collection). Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. His Masters Voice 1982 4LP Box


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## KirbyH

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Today’s listening
> 
> Mozart - Adagio in E major for Violin and Orchestra,* Violin Concerto No 5,** Flute & Harp Concerto***
> Dvorak - Scherzo capriccioso
> Ancerl/Czech Phil; * Suk, violin; **Plocek, violin; ***Novak, Patras
> View attachment 168624
> 
> 
> Wagner Transcriptions
> Kocsis
> View attachment 168626
> 
> 
> Schreker - Die Gezeichneten
> Zagrosek/Deutsches Symphonies-Orchester Berlin
> Kruse, Connell, Pederson, Muff, Polgar
> View attachment 168627
> 
> 
> Weinberg - Sonatas for Solo Violin
> Kremer
> View attachment 168628
> 
> 
> Koechlin - La course de printemps, Le buisson ardent
> Holliger/Stuttgart Radio SO
> View attachment 168629


Always a pleasure to see Gezeichneten!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Beginning a traversal of the *Langaard symphonies* with *Dausgaard* at the helm --- now playing *Symphony No. 1, "Klippepastoraler" (Pastorals Of The Rocks)*:










I really don't know Langgaard's symphonies as well as I should. A fascinating composer and I remember I preordered this set before its initial release. This set is still one of my greatest purchases.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies 1-2-3-4-5-6 &10


Hanover Band- Roy Goodman


----------



## Itullian

Piano sonatas great stuff


----------



## jambo

Itullian said:


> Piano sonatas great stuff


I'm a bit miffed about this 60 CD version, as I had bought the 54 CD version that came out a few years earlier. I wish they'd sell the 6 added discs in a cheap set.

It is a fantastic set though, love the piano sonatas and concertos.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Serenade, Op.75








Serenade is a substantial work with 4 movements. Philips split it between the two discs , so the last movement is on CD2. I burnt it on CD-R years ago so I can listen to its entirety without a break.

Adagio appassionato, Op.57








Great 10 minute violin piece with orchestra


----------



## Itullian

jambo said:


> I'm a bit miffed about this 60 CD version, as I had bought the 54 CD version that came out a few years earlier. I wish they'd sell the 6 added discs in a cheap set.
> 
> It is a fantastic set though, love the piano sonatas and concertos.


I wouldnt worry about it. In this set its pretty insignificant.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bkeske said:


> *Paavo Berglund conducts Sibelius* - Music Of Sibelius, (Non-Symphonic works collection). Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. His Masters Voice 1982 4LP Box


They are still symphonic works, just not symphonies. 😉


----------



## sAmUiLc

#7








A dignified account. Wish the last movement a bit more urgent.


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner Transcriptions

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night - NP: *Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition* (Orch. *Ravel*) with *Ormandy* with the *Philadelphians* -


----------



## Klavierman

A powerful performance of No.21.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part II: 
5. Solo A major for violin and b. c.
6. Conclusion D major for trumpet, oboe, strings and b. c.

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## sAmUiLc

Pervading mood is seriousness.


----------



## Rogerx

Weill: Symphony No. 2 & Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Lahav Shani


----------



## Philidor

In memoriam Simon Preston.

*Georg Friedrich Händel: Coronation Anthems*

Choir of Westminster Abbey
Trevor Pinnock, organ
The English Concert

Simon Preston


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Oddly overlooked, Organ-orgasma…


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

*Schubert: *13 Variations On A Theme By Anselm Hüttenbrenner, D. 576
*Schubert: *Five Piano Pieces, "Sonata in E major", D. 459/459a

Wilhelm Kempff (piano)
-

*Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 17 in D major, D. 850 
*Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D. 784

Alfred Brendel (piano)
1987
-




















Itullian said:


> I wouldnt worry about it. In this set its pretty insignificant.


Good to know, but the completionist in me is still irked


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Beethoven - Coriolan Overture, Triple Concerto, Symphony 2
Ancerl/Czech Phil









Milhaud - Les Choephores
Honegger - Symphony 5
Roussel - Bacchus and Ariane Suite 2
Markevitch/Lamoureux









Britten - Peter Grimes
Davis/Orchestra of the Royal Opera House
Vickers, Harper Summers









Sibelius - Symphony 5
Vanska/Lahti


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Philip Higham (cello)


----------



## Art Rock

*Zygmunt Stojowski: Suite for Orchesta, Spring, Prayer for Poland (Podlasie Opera and Philharmonic Choir and Symphony Orchestra, Marcin Nałęcz-Niesiołowski, Maciej Bogumił Nerkowski, Marta Wróblewska, Dux)*

The suite is a fairly attractive piece for orchestra in three movements. The other two works are cantatas that I found OK, but not more than that. Always interesting to hear works from a less well known composer, but these works are far less impressive than his concertos.


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 7_
*Borodin Quartet* • 1981 • Melodiya

John Ogdon talked of Chopin's Ballade Op. 52 as depicting "the experience of a lifetime". I think the same could be said of Shostakovich's 7th quartet. And the Borodin Quartet's 1981 account is superb!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart 

CD3








*


----------



## sAmUiLc

#24


----------



## HerbertNorman

Schumann Konzerstück for 4 horns and orchestra op.86


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler: Symphony #2
Olivia Gorra (s) / Jennifer Johnston (m) / City of Birmingham SO Chorus / Coro del Teatro de Bellas Artes / London PO / Alondra de la Parra
Live 2015.. on CD-R


----------



## Tsaraslondon

These are really superb performances despite the bargain price tag. 

I've found that after listening to Sibelius, snippets from the various works resound in my head for days afterwards. I think Siblelius might even be my favourite symphonist.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Concerto & Violin Concerto

Rustem Hayroudinoff (piano), James Ehnes (violin)

BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## SearsPoncho

Haydn - Symphony #82 - Bernstein/New York Philharmonic

As Jeff Spicoli would say, "Awesome. Totally Awesome."


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61*
_Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Lawrence Foster









_


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, Op. 112- Saint-Saëns: String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 153

Sarastro Quartet



Thanks to Merl who reminded me this wonderful disc .


----------



## haziz

*Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 2, Op. 38b*
_Philharmonia Orchestra
Robert Craft_
Recorded: 26 May 2000
Recording Venue: Abbey Road Studio 1, London, UK


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'*
_Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Robin Ticciati_
Recorded: 25-26, 30 November and 1-3 December 2013
Recording Venue: Perth Concert Hall, Perth, United Kingdom


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, String Quartet No 15 K 421 - Quatuor Voce.

Elgar, String Quartet Op 83 - Goldner String Quartet.*

Two well played and well recorded discs.


----------



## SanAntone

New recording featuring works by Bernstein, Stravinsky and Golijov.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet & String Quartets

Garfield Jackson (viola)

Maggini Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works.
A shortish part one for this afternoon.

_Florida Suite_ for orchestra (1887 - rev. 1889):









_Durch den Wald_ [_By the Forest_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Robert Reinick] (1886-87):
_Sonnenscheinlied_ [_Sunshine Song_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson] (poss.1887):
_Fruhlingsanbruch_ [_The Coming of Spring_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Carl Andersen] (poss. 1887):
_Oh! Sonnenschein_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Robert Reinick] (1886-87):
_Ave Maria_ from _for unaccompanied mixed choir 
[Text: Emanuel von Giebel] (1887):
Her ute skal gildet staa [Here We Shall Feast] for unaccompanied mixed choir 
[Text: Henrik Ibsen] (1891):







_

Violin Sonata in B (1892):









_Over the Hills and Far Away_ - fantasy overture for orchestra (1895-97):


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Concertos Pour Piano - Mélodies

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth, Cédric Tiberghien, Stéphane Degout

Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques: Kaddisch
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques: L'enigme eternelle
Ravel: Don Quichotte à Dulcinée
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major
Ravel: Sainte
Ravel: Trois poemes de Stephane Mallarmé


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Art Rock

*William Grant Still: Symphonies No, 4 and No. 5, Poem ( Fort Smith Symphony, John Jeter, Naxos)*

Continuing with the Naxos series of Still's symphonies. The fifth symphony ("Western Hemisphere") is for me the weakest of the five - it looks like he was running out of ideas. The first version of 1945 was probably never published, and he revised it as late as 1970. The Poem for orchestra (1944) is far more interesting. The CD ends with the fourth symphony (1947, "Autochtonous"), which is better than the fifth, but still clearly below the first two. If you would like to explore this composer, I would recommend the first two symphonies and the tone poem Africa (but I still have a few more CD's from other labels to replay).


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Prokofiev Cinderella, Op. 87* with *Rozhdestvensky* conducting the *USSR* *Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra*:


----------



## Philidor

The weekend started with Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

Piano Concerto No. 13 C major KV 415
Piano Concerto No. 14 E-flat major KV 449*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Some Ballet...
Bartók's The Wooden Prince from this recording










And up next, Stravinsky's three warhorses plus the Miraculous Mandarin


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Some Ballet...
> Bartók's The Wooden Prince from this recording
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And up next, Stravinsky's three warhorses plus the Miraculous Mandarin


It's too bad Mälkki didn't record the complete _Miraculous Mandarin_, but she completely nails the suite. Honestly, I don't even know why any one would record the suite to begin with since it only cuts about 20 minutes of music from the score and omits the wordless chorus. Also, that recording of the _Mandarin_ with Dohnányi and the Wiener Philharmoniker is one of my favorite performances of this work.


----------



## haziz




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Vasks

*Berwald - Overture to "The Queen of Golconda" (Goodman/Hyperion)
Kuhlau - Flute Quintet in E, Op. 51, No. 2 (Rafn/Naxos)
Grieg - Norwegian Dances (Jarvi/DG)*


----------



## Art Rock

*David Stock: A Little Miracle, Yizkor, Y'rusha, Tekiah (Various, Naxos)*

A Little Miracle is a dramatic cantata for mezzo-soprano and orchestra (Elizabeth Shammash and the Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin under Gerard Schwartz), about a Jewish mother and child hiding from the Nazis. It is a strong and moving work, excellently performed. The other three works are orchestral, and also influenced by Jewish history. Yizkor (Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwartz) translates to “remembrance” - it is a special Jewish memorial service and prayer to honor the deceased. The solemn atmosphere of the piece matches the title very well. Tekiah for trumpet and orchestra (Stephen Burns with the Pittsburgh New Music Ensemble under David Stock) is named after one of the long deep calls sounded on the shofar as prescribed in the Jewish ritual for Rosh Hashanah and Yom Kippur - I find it a bit noisy in spots (but I tend not to like the trumpet anyway), but there are also beautiful passages. Y'rusha for clarinet and orchestra (Richard Stoltzman with the Pittsburgh New Music Ensemble under David Stock) ends the CD in a fitting way. Warmly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sibelius judged his early _Kullervo _much more harshly than posterity, it would seem. Save for one performance in 1935, he banned all further performances after the initial few in 1892 and 1893. Since his death it has grown in popularity and is now much more regularly performed and recorded. This 1992 recording, in splendid sound, certainly does it justice.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

An excellent new release from this brilliant trio.


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 01] R. Strauss - [1954] [2013] Also Sprach Zarathustra (Chicago SO, Reiner)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## pmsummer

THE ITALIAN DRAMATIC LAMENT
*Claudio Monteverdi - Jacapo Peri - Giovanni Kapsberger - Giulio Caccini - Richardo Rogniono*
The Catacoustic Consort
Annalisa Pappano - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works
part two for the rest of today.

_Koanga_ - opera in two acts with prologue and epilogue, partly after the book
_The Grandissimes: A Story of Creole Life_ by George Washington Cable
[Libretto: Charles Francis Keary] (1896-97):









_Paris: The Song of a Great City_ for orchestra (1899):









_The Walk to the Paradise Garden - _orchestral interlude 
from the opera_ A Village Romeo and Juliet (1900-01):







_​


----------



## Baxi

*NP:*








*(1983)*


----------



## D Smith

Recent listening
Sibelius Symphonies 1, 3, 5 Makela, Oslo. I’m always interested in a new Sibelius cycle and this one has gotten a lot of hype. I thought the first symphony was was performed quite well though I’d have preferred a more vigorous ending. (Bernstein is still my favourite as far as the 1st). The third was less successful and didn’t hold together as well. The fifth was the best that I heard from this set; very lush and recommendable. The orchestra sounded great and was well suited for this material. I’ll listen to the rest soon.









Sibelius: Symphony No 2. King Christian. Santtu-Matias Rouvali, Gothenburg. Somewhat deconstructed but excellent performance. The orchestra sounds fantastic and very well recorded.









Chiaroscuro. Zlata Chochieva. Fascinating juxtaposition of Mozart and Scriabin. Brilliantly performed.









Brahms: Piano Quintet,String Quintet No. 2. Pavel Haas Quartet, Boris Gitburg. Pavel Nikl. Another superb performance by Pavel Haas. Recommended.









Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33. Doric String Quartet. A recording I return to often.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Myaskovsky, Symphony No. 13*


----------



## jim prideaux

Manxfeeder said:


> *Myaskovsky, Symphony No. 13*


Was coincidentally considering Myaskovsky but with the League 1 play off final tomorrow to think about have gone with the comforting reassurance of Bruno Walter conducting the CSO in performances of Brahms' 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Holst, The Planets*

This has great sound. Some prefer the Boult recording, but since I haven't heard that one, ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

This is very enjoyable. He's a fairly conservative composer--his music is very powerful but basically melodic. I suppose Ernest Bloch comes to mind on occasion.


----------



## jim prideaux

Boulez and the VPO........Mahler 5th Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Coates, String Quartet No. 7*

Coates is one of those composers whose music I like and I don't really know why.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Six Little Piano Pieces*

I've been ignoring this disc for too long.


----------



## pmsummer

VISIONS AND MIRACLES
_Gallician and Latin Sacred Songs from 13th-century Spain_
*Cantigas de Santa Maria - Las Huelgas Codex*
Ensemble Alcatraz
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16*
_Krystian Zimerman (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1981-09-28
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Sibelius's short (35 minutes) opera is an early work and this is its first recording. It works well enough on disc, but I'm not sure it would be particularly dramatic on stage.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone

Today, *Kronos Quartet, Vân-Ánh Vanessa Võ, *and *Rinde Eckert* release _*Mỹ Lai*, _a recording of the renowned opera composed by *Jonathan Berger* and* Harriet Scott Chessman*. With an arresting performance by vocalist *Eckert, *the skillful hand of Vietnamese multi-instrumentalist *Vân-Ánh*, and the enveloping atmospherics of *Kronos Quartet's* strings, _Mỹ Lai _is a poignant, damning reflection on the horrors of the Vietnam War, confronting themes which are still relevant today. (Folkways)


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*
_Iceland Symphony Orchestra
Petri Sakari









_


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 4* in D minor, Op. 120
Christian Thielemann: Staatskapelle Dresden (2018)

I'm giving Schumann's Fourth another try and I seem to be more receptive to it this time around; it was a piece I avoided for a while. Perhaps this is surprising given my love of Brahms' symphonies, but Schumann's Third always spoke more directly to me. This is from Thielemann's second recorded Schumann cycle. 









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Herbert von Karajan: Philharmonia Orchestra (1955)

Fans of Karajan's Brahms will recall that he recorded three cycles for Deutsche Grammophon with the Berlin Philharmonic (1963–64, 1978, 1986–88). Karajan also recorded the First and Third in stereo for Decca with the Vienna Philharmonic (1959 and 1961, respectively). His 1955 recordings of the Second and Fourth for EMI, _recorded in stereo also_, feature the Philharmonia Orchestra. In terms of popularity, they seem to have slipped between the cracks. I think it's interesting both to hear Karajan at this slightly earlier stage of his career, and to hear him with a different orchestra and production team/recording label than those to which I have become accustomed. Dennis Brain is presumably the first horn player in this recording, which is a real treat! The sound is excellent for 1955: clear stereo (not too wide) without distortion or noticeable tape hiss.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schwanengesang








This is a 2 disc set. The 2nd disc is D960 by Eschenbach.


----------



## Bkeske

Finishing this box started last night


----------



## Bruce

I've been listening to a selection of piano quintets these last two days:

Hermann Goetz - Piano Quintet in C minor, Op. 16 - Ensemble Il Tritico










I admit I could do without the quintet by Goetz. It's a fine quintet, nicely constructed, pleasant melodies, but for me it just lacks something that makes it worth multiple auditions. 

José Luis Turina - Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 1 - Javier Perianes (piano); Cuarteto Quiroga










Karl Goldmark - Piano Quintet in C# minor, Op. 54 - Oliver Triendl (piano); Quatuor Sine Nomine











Both quartets by Turina and Goldmark, especially the latter, are fine works. I was especially impressed by the impassioned second movement of the Goldmark, and the gaiety of the trio in the third movement. Previous to this, I've only heard Goldmark's Rustic Wedding Symphony, and his violin concerto, both good works, but I always thought they were a little closer to "light" classics than the more profound works of composers like Beethoven, Schumann, and Brahms. But there's nothing light about this quintet. And for such an early work, the quintet by Turina shows a well developed talent. 

Peter Arnold Heise - Piano Quintet in F major - Amalie Malling (piano); Kontra Quartet










Again, Heise's work is certainly worth listening again. Beautifully composed melodies, and exciting outer movements. 

Heinrich von Herzogenberg - Piano Quintet, Op. 43 - Oliver Triendl (piano); Orsolino Quintet










Unusually in this selection, Herzogenberg's work is for a wind quintet (minus the flute player) and piano. I don't know why Herzogenberg isn't better known. Everything I've heard by him is excellent. Perhaps it's his name. Maybe people are afraid of it. Too many syllables. But this quintet is very well worth hearing. 

Johann Nepumuk Hummel - Piano Quintet in E-flat minor, Op. 87 - Christophe Gaugué (viola); Stephane Logerot (double bass); Trio Wanderer










Another fine chamber work. I'm familiar with several other Hummel chamber works, and this is one of the better ones. 


Engelbert Humperdinck - Piano Quintet, Op. 43 - Andreas Kirpal (piano); Diogenes Quartet










I've only been familiar with Humperdinck's Hansel und Gretl, but this makes me want to hear more of his works. Another great discovery. And another composer whose works are well worth investigating.


----------



## Bruce

pmsummer said:


> THE ITALIAN DRAMATIC LAMENT
> *Claudio Monteverdi - Jacapo Peri - Giovanni Kapsberger - Giulio Caccini - Richardo Rogniono*
> The Catacoustic Consort
> Annalisa Pappano - director
> 
> _Naxos_


Listening to this while I post my own auditions, and am finding it an excellent disk, beautifully sung by Catherine Webster. Thanks PM!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

When I don't know what to start my listening, I always go to Bach.


----------



## Bkeske

*Sir John Barbirolli conducts Elgar* - Symphony No. 2 In E Flat, Op.63 & Falstaff - Symphonic Study In C Minor Op. 68. Hallé Orchestra. Seraphim 2LP box reissue, late 60’s, originally 1964


----------



## jambo

More Naxos freebies that I never got around to listening to before, this time Rachmaninoff's Cello & Piano works

*Rachmaninoff: *Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19
*Rachmaninoff: *Romance in F major, Op. 4, No. 3 (arr. for Cello and Piano)
*Rachmaninoff: *Lied (Romance) in F minor
*Rachmaninoff: *Melodie on a Theme of Rachmaninoff in D major
*Rachmaninoff: *Two Pieces, Op. 2
*Rachmaninoff: *Vocalise in E minor, Op. 34, No. 14

Michael Grebanier (cello)
Janet Guggenheim (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

This is a new recording of Akiko Suwanai.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven : Piano sonatas
Disc 5
Daniel Barenboim


----------



## sAmUiLc

#5


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Frank Shipway


For the Saturday Symphony tradition .


----------



## sAmUiLc

Triple Concerto


----------



## OCEANE

This legendary recording used to be mentioned by Art Rock and I like it as well particularly the two soloists'. 
Reiner likely recorded two Mahler works only in RCA Living Stereo, DLVDE & Symphony 4 and that was the period of the golden age of stereo recording...what a pity.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven VC








SWR / Hans Rosbaud


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 7 /8/12


Hanover Band
Roy Goodman


----------



## OCEANE

Having listened to many new recordings, I really feel the coolness and self-control in Reiner's Mahler 4 and that is particularly obvious in Movement 3. Yet, I'm equally satisfied with the listening in terms of its emotional context and musicality.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Piano Concerto in D major, Op. 61a (after Violin Concerto)


----------



## Klavierman

While I love the intensity of the Quatuor Ébène, there's something very satisfying about the Tokyo's refinement. The SACD audio is very rich and realistic, too.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

To paraphrase the late, great Myles na gCopaleen’s “A Pint of Plain”, for Lil Ludi when times are wan, a Paris Symphony is your only man!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Britten VC








Benjamin Britten's Violin Concerto | Digital Concert Hall


Britten's Violin Concerto, Schubert's Symphony No. 3 & Bartók's Divertimento for string orchestra performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker & Zubin Mehta.




www.digitalconcerthall.com





I've attended about 400+ live classical concerts (almost all of them of world class musicians) - mostly when I was young and single - and watched countless concerts online, but I have never seen anything like it. Jansen is in the zone from the beginning till the end. I've seen some get into the zone somewhere in the proceeding but never from the beginning till the end. People who never experienced getting in the zone themselves may not know what it is like. They just think Jansen is playing passionately. I have been in the zone a few times while playing tennis matches in various tournaments when I was younger - no, I wasn't a professional, but a weekend warrior as they call. I knew right away that she was in the zone first time I saw the concert. I watched it dozen more times afterwards but the astonishment never lessens. If you observe the reaction of Harding and some orchestra musicians afterwards you might detect what I am talking about. I also saw later her playing the same concerto with Paavo Järvi also online. She was trying very hard to do the same but no way. Getting in the zone cannot be manufactured. It just happens. And when it happens it is exhilarating afterwards.

Anyway, this performance is truly once in a lifetime experience. And it made a believer of Jansen out of me.

P.S. I just noticed that the link showing at the top has misinformation. It is not Zubin Mehta but Daniel Harding. And the rest of the program after Britten VC is wrong. But if you click on the link and the right information shows up.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Klavierman said:


> While I love the intensity of the Quatuor Ébène, there's something very satisfying about the Tokyo's refinement. The SACD audio is very rich and realistic, too.
> 
> View attachment 168693


They’re recording of the early String Quartets are incredible. Such a warm, resplendent sound…


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Albeniz - Rapsodia Espanola, The Magic Opal, Piano Concerto 1, Suite Espanola No 1
Mena/BBC Philharmonic; Roscoe, piano









Nielsen - Symphony 4, Helios Overture
Martinon/Chicago









Rzewski - People United Variations
Rzewski, piano









Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra, Miraculous Mandarin (complete ballet)
Chailly/Concertgebouw









Shostakovich - String Quartets 12 and 13
Borodin Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Trio Sonata C major BWV 529 (arr. for two violins and b. c.)*

Isabelle Faust, Bernhard Forck, violin
Jan Freiheit, cello
Raphael Alpermann, harpsichord

*Concerto for oboe, violin, strings and b. c. C minor BWV 1060R*

Isabelle Faust, violin
Xenia Löffler, oboe
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin

Teresa Kubiak (Tatyana), Bernd Weikl (Eugene Onegin), Stuart Burrows (Lensky), Julia Hamari (Olga), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Gremin), Enid Hartle (Filipyevna), Anna Reynolds (Larina), Michel Sénéchal (Triquet), Richard Van Allan (Zaretzky), William Mason (Captain)

Royal Opera House Covent Garden, John Alldis Choir
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1974-06-23
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 2 H295_
*BBC Symphony Orchestra / Jiří Bělohlávek* • 2009 Live • Onyx

I think in general Bělohlávek tended to favour a rumbling, impressionistic bass line, and soft, quiet percussions. Be it on Supraphon, Chandos or Onyx, although to varying degrees with a few exceptions, they have all exhibited a similar trend. And this is not only true in Martinů, but also in other composers. I often found myself turning up the volume to make the bass line louder, but then the higher frequencies could become too loud to bear. Have to say this is a little bit annoying.

Despite my reservations of Bělohlávek’s characteristic sound, his one and only Martinů #2 recording, like Neumann's, is nearly perfect - A flowing opening movement, an although slow but mesmerizing slow movement, the most light-footed and playful scherzo that I have ever heard, and a fluent and driving finale. If only he would give us a crisp and striking bass line... Regardless of that, It has much better recorded sound than the Neumann. This has to be one of the most satisfying Martinů #2 recordings. Well there are not too many Martinů #2 recordings around anyway.


----------



## Philidor

Next PCs.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

Piano Concerto No. 15 B major KV 450
Piano Concerto No. 16 D major KV 451*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction


----------



## sAmUiLc

Not just gorgeous Janowitz singing, this CD contains a pretty good Metamorphosen.


----------



## Art Rock

*Zygmunt Stojowski: Chamber works for cello (Jaroslaw Domżał, Joanna Ławrynowicz, AP)*

The first of two chamber music CD's in my collection by this Polish composer. Here we have a substantial romantic cello sonata, two shorter pieces (Romance sans Paroles and Fantaisie) and a Concertstück. All in all, well worth hearing as an alternative to the more famous pieces for cello and piano from that period.


----------



## Philidor

This week's string quartet in a recording that sounds a little raspy in my ears.

*Edward Elgar: String Quartet E minor op. 83*

Brodsky Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schumann: Dictherliebe
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau / Vladimir Horowitz








It is the only recording I know Horowitz collaborating with another musician other than conductor and orchestra. Anyway both had own mannerism but here they checked each other, producing a real fine account.


----------



## Baxi

*NP:*








*(1994)*


----------



## jambo

Für Elise - Best of Romantic Piano Music, a nice relaxing collection before dinner.


----------



## Merl

When i blogged my Elgar sq reviews i only had a poor vinyl rip of this one but I picked the cd up dirt cheap last week so listening now. Much better than that awful vinyl rip.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64


Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2017-12-02
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston

For the Saturday Symphony tradition 

Strauss, R: Symphonic Fantasy on Die Frau ohne Schatten, TrV234a
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2021-10-19
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64*
_Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons_
Recorded: 2017-12-02
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston

SS 21.5.22 - Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie - The Saturday Symphony
I have never warmed up to Richard Strauss in the past. We'll see if this changes my mind.


----------



## Philidor

I have been neglecting these works since the beginning of listening to classical music ... maybe some single piece was a bonus on some CD ... with about ten recordings of Chopin's op. 10 and op. 25 on the shelf it feels just like another way of being silly.

*Sergej Rachmaninov: Études-Tableaux op. 33 & op. 39*

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part three
for late morning and early afternoon.

_Appalachia: Variations on a Slave Song_ for orchestra with finale
for baritone and mixed choir, ed. Thomas Beecham
[Text: African-American folk sources] (1898-1903):









_Sea Drift_ for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra
[Text: Walt Whitman] (1903-04):
_Songs of Sunset_ - cycle of eight songs for mezzo-soprano, baritone,
mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: Ernest Dowson] (1906-07):









Piano Concerto (1897 - rev. by 1907):









_Brigg Fair for orchestra (1907):









On Craig Ddu for unaccompanied mixed choir 
[Text: Arthur Symons] (1907):
Wanderer's Song for four unaccompanied male voices 
[Text: Arthur Symons] (1908):
Midsummer Song for unaccompanied mixed choir 
[Text: unknown, poss. Frederick Delius] (1908):







_​


----------



## haziz

*Wilhelm Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2









*


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Insula Orchestra, Laurence Equilbey


----------



## SanAntone

Bach | Art of Fugue | Aurelia Saxophone Quartet








> With this recording of Johann Sebastian Bach’s Art of Fugue, we are finally fulfilling a long-cherished dream.
> 
> We first performed the Art of Fugue in 1996, and the work has been in our repertoire ever since. During the first years of our exploration of this musical pyramid, we would occasionally perform a couple of fugues on our concerts. We began giving complete performances of the Art of Fugue in 2000.
> 
> Two important ideas emerged after we started giving complete performances of the work.
> 
> Idea no. 1: A performance given by a saxophone quartet necessitates a different order of the fugues from that found in the first edition and the manuscript.
> 
> Idea no. 2: Wouldn’t it be wonderful to accompany Bach’s musical monument by a kind of contemporary commentary? Does the fugue still exist in the twenty-first century? (Challenge Records)


----------



## Philidor

This Strauss-Nelsons-set is looking like a task list for the next weeks.

*Richard Strauss

Aus Italien op. 16
Burleske D minor for Piano and Orchestra
Don Juan op. 20*

Yuja Wang, piano
Gewandhausorchester
Andris Nelsons


----------



## Philidor

Next quartet of the week.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Contrapunctus I-IV from "Die Kunst der Fuge" BWV 1080*

Keller Quartet

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow



Saint-Saëns: Africa - Fantasie for piano & orchestra Op. 89
Saint-Saëns: Allegro appassionato, Op. 70 
Saint-Saëns: Rapsodie d'Auvergne, Op. 73
Saint-Saëns: Wedding Cake - Valse-Caprice, Op. 76


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

It's been a while since I've listened to Saariaho, a composer I still don't quite get


----------



## Vasks

*Fasch - Overture to "Orchestral Suite in A minor" (Nemeth/Dynamic)
J. S. Bach - Two-part Inventions, BWV 772-786 (Schiff/London)
de Fesch - Violin Concerto in C, Op. 2, No. 2 (Nikolitch/Astoria)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part four scattered
throughout the rest of this afternoon.

_In a Summer Garden for orchestra (1908):
Dance Rhapsody no.1 for orchestra, 
ed. Thomas Beecham (orig. 1908):
On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring for orchestra, 
ed. Thomas Beecham (orig. 1911-12):
Summer Night on the River for orchestra, 
ed.Thomas Beecham (orig. 1911-12):
North Country Sketches for orchestra (1913-14):









A Song of the High Hills for tenor, soprano, mixed choir (all wordless) and
orchestra, ed. Thomas Beecham (begun 1897 - comp. by 1911):









Violin Sonata no.1 (1905-14):







_

Concerto for violin, cello and orchestra (1915):







​


----------



## Neo Romanza

Reaching the end of my *Guarnieri* symphony journey with the 6th:


----------



## Rogerx

De Falla Collection

CD 2


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Igor Stravinsky*
_The Rite of Spring
Requiem Canticles
Canticum Sacrum
Chorale Variations on the Christmas Carol “Von Himmel hoch, da komm’ ich her”_

Irène Friedli, alto
Frieder Lang, tenor
Michel Brodard, bass

Chœur de Chambre Romand
Chœur Pro Arte de Lausanne
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Philidor

... the month of may is devoted to the Blessed Virgin Mary.

*Claudio Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine (1610)*

Montserrat Figueras, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Livio Picotti, Paolo Costa,
Guy de Mey, Gian Paolo Fagotto, Gerd Türk, Pietro Spagnoli,
Roberto Abondanza, Daniele Carnovich
Coro Del Centro Musica Antica Di Padova
La Capella Reial
Jordi Savall










Spiritual and sensual. Tranquility and resplendence of sound. Gorgeous.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Vasks Concerto per corno ingelse ed orchestra* with *Normunds Šne* (cor anglais/conductor) with *Sinfonietta Riga*:


----------



## Bkeske

*Pierre Boulez conducts Schoenberg* - Serenade Op. 24. Domaine Musical Ensemble. Everest, early-mid 60’s release


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Philidor

Now for something different.

*Maurice Ravel

Piano Concerto G major
Concerto for Piano Left Hand and Orchestra D major*

Cédric Tiberghien, piano
Les Siècles
François-Xavier Roth


----------



## OCEANE

Just finished the listening such relaxing lute sonatas


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Christian Thielemann: Staatskapelle Dresden (2012)

Thielemann is a bit controversial. His general model is Furtwängler, except that we now live at a different point in history than Furtwängler. This is a subjective, Romantic reading. I wish the tempi in the first movement were a bit more unified: the quieter parts should not be so slow compared to the louder bits. The sound is on the heavy end, which might be expected of Thielemann. In this day and age, the historically-informed performance practices have become more common, and it's interesting to hear the exact opposite of that trend in this recording. I'll be listening to the rest of this cycle at some point. Even if I disagree with some particular points, it's still piqued my interest. I remember liking Chailly's Brahms First; this is certainly very different, and there is a decent comparison of these two nearly contemporaneous Brahms cycles here: Brahms From Different Batons (Published 2015). And there's an interesting review of an all-Brahms concert Thielemann gave during the time these symphonies were being recorded: https://www.washingtonpost.com/ente...406f2a-a7a0-11e2-8302-3c7e0ea97057_story.html.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Guido Cantelli: Philharmonia Orchestra (1955)

This is in remarkably good stereo for 1955, along the same lines as the Karajan Brahms 2 and 4 done the same year for EMI. (Cantelli's Brahms First dates from 1953 and is in mono). This recording is a reminder of what the world lost when Cantelli's plane crashed in November of 1956, killing him at the age of 36.


----------



## OCEANE

Arrau's Beethoven Piano Concertos No. 4


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43*
_Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä_
Recorded: 2021-02-05
Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Philidor

Another impressive recording by Roth.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 3 D minor*

Sarah Mingardo, contralto
Young singers of the Kölner Dom
Women's choir of Schola Heidelberg
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Bkeske

Watching the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. Sir Simon conducting once again.

Today’s program:


----------



## Bkeske

*Taneyev Leningrad Quartet* - Taneyev String Quartet No. 9 for Two Vilions, Viola and Cello. Мелодия 1979 USSR release


----------



## sAmUiLc

Pretty healthy sounding cycle, except that once voice starts in the last movement of 9th things start falling apart. Supplement it with Ansermet 9th, then the whole became a great cycle.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works 
part five for the rest of today.

_Dance Rhapsody no.2_ for orchestra,
ed. Thomas Beecham (orig. 1916):









_Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra
[Text: Frederick Delius/Heinrich Simon] (1914-16):









Violin Concerto (1916):









Cello Sonata (1916):
String Quartet (1916):









_Two Songs To Be Sung of a Summer Night on the Water_ -
for wordless unaccompanied mixed choir (1917):


----------



## Bkeske

*Taneyev Leningrad Quartet* - Taneyev String Quartet No. 2 for Two Vilions, Viola and Cello. Мелодия 1980 USSR release


----------



## Rmathuln

Felix Nowowiejski: Symphony No. 4 in D minor Op. 45 No. 4
Rudolf Innig, organ
Rec. 1997


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Myaskovsky, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## haziz

*
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'*
_San Francisco Symphony
Herbert Blomstedt_
Recorded: 1987-11-28
Recording Venue: Davies Symphony Hall, San Francisco


----------



## pmsummer

KNIGHTS, MAIDS AND MIRACLES
_The Spring of Middle Ages_
5-CD Box Set
*Various and Anonymous*
CD1 - SPECVLVM AMORIS: Lyrics of Medieval Love from Mysticism to Eroticism
CD2 - O TU CHARA SCIENÇA: Music in Medieval Thought
CD3 - SUSO IN ITALIA BELLA: Music in the courts and cloisters of Northern Italy
CD4 - INSVLA FEMINARVM: Medieval Echoes of Celtic Femininity
CD5 - NUX - LUX: France and England 1200-1300
La Reverdie

_Arcana / Outhere_


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Aladdin Suite, Op. 34*
_San Francisco Symphony, San Francisco Symphony Chorus
Herbert Blomstedt_
Recorded: 1989-06-03
Recording Venue: Davies Symphony Hall, San Francisco


----------



## Klavierman

Superb playing--he's in total command of this very demanding music and plays with great passion.


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Violin Concerto, Op. 33 (FS61)*
_Nikolaj Znaider (violin)
New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert_
Recorded: 10-13 October 2013
Recording Venue: Live recording at Avery Fisher Hall, Lincoln Center, New York City, United States


----------



## Bkeske

*The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields : Händel - Concerti A Due Cori*. Concerto No 1 In B Flat / Concerto No 2 In F / Concerto No 3 In F. Phillips 1980 Netherlands release


----------



## haziz

09 Mar 2019

*Pyotr Ilyich TchaikovskySymphony No. 5 in E minor, op. 64*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Kirill Petrenko_
Length: 52 min.










Symphony No. 5 in E minor, op. 64 | Digital Concert Hall


Composer: Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky




www.digitalconcerthall.com


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Sonata for Violin and Piano in G Major*

From the Big KLR Trio Box.


----------



## haziz

Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall (Video):
09 Oct 2021

*Nikolai Rimsky-KorsakovScheherazade, Symphonic Suite, op. 35*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Gustavo Gimeno_
Length: 46 min.

Beautiful solo violin playing by the concertmaster, and a totally explosive final movement. Highly recommended.



https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/work/53778-4


----------



## Bkeske

*George Szell conducts Mozart - The Mozart Album* : Symphony No. 41 In C Major, K. 551, "Jupiter" / Overture To "The Marriage Of Figaro", K. 492 / Eine Kleine Nachtmusik, K. 525 / Overture To "The Impresario" / Concerto No. 21 In C Major For Piano And Orchestra, K. 467 ("Elvira Madigan"), Cadenzas By Robert Casadesus / Concerto No. 5 In A Major For Violin And Orchestra, K. 219 ("Turkish") w/Isaac Stern. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 2LP gatefold 1972


----------



## sAmUiLc

I know no other recording better.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1978)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Christian Thielemann: Staatskapelle Dresden (2013)

Ended up going for the complete Brahms cycle today. This Thielemann cycle is interesting to me because of its own idiosyncrasies; I don't know how well it will stand up to repeated listening because of its quirks, such as his big _accelerando_ in the first movement coda. But at least at first glance I enjoyed this Fourth Symphony at least as much as I enjoyed Thielemann's First Symphony earlier today. Some terrific playing in this; loved the end of the third movement. Although it's heavier, it isn't stodgy and Thielemann is remarkably good (to my tastes) at avoiding dragging. In fact, there is always forward tension. I'm considering performing a head-to-head comparison of Chailly and Thielemann for one of the symphonies, as I think that might help me elucidate what I like about each.

After this, probably more Brahms, but from a different angle:








Various chamber music, Budapest Quartet _et al_., 1958–1963.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz




----------



## OCEANE

Perahia is my favorite pianist but not my first choice for Bach keyboard music in general.
It's hard for me to describe... I just personally feel more emotion, musicality and even philosophical context in the interpretations of Richter, Koroliov & Andrew Rangell as well. 
For some passages of his English suites (1998) and ALL Bach piano concertos (2001), I'm not sure what Perahia intended to achieve and feel his playing close to mere note-spinning sometimes. Nevertheless, his French Suites released more recently (2016) are totally different, which have everything I wish in Bach's music. I tend to believe his approach to Bach has changed.


----------



## WVdave

Herbert Von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker Box Set, 8 CD, US, 2017.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Young and exciting Barenboim


----------



## Klavierman

A very intense and well-recorded performance.


----------



## sAmUiLc

D minor Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

CD 1
Symphony No. 6 in D major, Hob. I:6 ‘Le Matin’
Symphony No. 7 in C major, Hob. I:7 ‘Le Midi’
Symphony No. 8 in G major, Hob. I:8 ‘Le Soir’

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## tortkis

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 5 - Paul Badura-Skoda (Arcana)









On period instruments. The phrasing sounds very bold and rigid, but I am not sure if it is due to the fortepiano's characteristics or the performer's style.


----------



## Bkeske

*Isaac Stern, Pinchas Zukerman & Leonard Rose : Mozart* - Divertimento In E-flat For String Trio, K. 563. Columbia Masterworks 1975


----------



## sAmUiLc

Stravinsky








Numero Uno


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Arnold Cooke; Havergal Brian - Symphonies (Myer Fredman; Nicholas Braithwaite)


----------



## SanAntone

Strauss | Ariadne auf Naxos | Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Moments Musicaux

David Fray (piano


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now beginning my traversal of the *Martinů* symphonies with *Neumann* and the *Czech Philharmonic*:


----------



## Klavierman

Well played but perhaps a bit too introverted.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Wagner: Symphonic Syntheses by Stokowski


----------



## Dulova Harps On

In one of those moods where I can’t decide what to listen to. So settling in with some Bach.


----------



## Philidor

Dulova Harps On said:


> So settling in with some Bach.


Brilliant idea. - Today's sunday's name is Rogate. Bach composed this little cantata for that sunday in 1724.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Wahrlich, wahrlich, ich sage euch" BWV 86*

Robin Blaze, Makoto Sakurada, Stephan MacLeod
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Rogerx

De Falla Collection


CD 5


----------



## Bruce

Getting ready to hit the sack now, but lined up for Sunday morning: 

Kurt Schwertsik - Herr K entdeckt Amerika, Op. 101 - HK Gruber/BBC PO











Tan Dun - Guitar Concerto - Sharon Isbin (guitar); Muhai Tang/Gulbenkian Orchestra










Chopin - Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11 - Tamás Vásáry (piano); Jerzy Semkow/Berlin PO










Lev Knipper - Symphony No. 8 (1942) - Alexander Titov/St. Petersburg State Academic SO










Knipper's Violin Concerto, also on this disc, is quite good, too.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Elgar








Still the best after all these years!


----------



## jim prideaux

Kiki said:


> *Bohuslav Martinů*
> _Symphony No. 2 H295_
> *BBC Symphony Orchestra / Jiří Bělohlávek* • 2009 Live • Onyx
> 
> I think in general Bělohlávek tended to favour a rumbling, impressionistic bass line, and soft, quiet percussions. Be it on Supraphon, Chandos or Onyx, although to varying degrees with a few exceptions, they have all exhibited a similar trend. And this is not only true in Martinů, but also in other composers. I often found myself turning up the volume to make the bass line louder, but then the higher frequencies could become too loud to bear. Have to say this is a little bit annoying.
> 
> Despite my reservations of Bělohlávek’s characteristic sound, his one and only Martinů #2 recording, like Neumann's, is nearly perfect - A flowing opening movement, an although slow but mesmerizing slow movement, the most light-footed and playful scherzo that I have ever heard, and a fluent and driving finale. If only he would give us a crisp and striking bass line... Regardless of that, It has much better recorded sound than the Neumann. This has to be one of the most satisfying Martinů #2 recordings. Well there are not too many Martinů #2 recordings around anyway.





Kiki said:


> *Bohuslav Martinů*
> _Symphony No. 2 H295_
> *BBC Symphony Orchestra / Jiří Bělohlávek* • 2009 Live • Onyx
> 
> I think in general Bělohlávek tended to favour a rumbling, impressionistic bass line, and soft, quiet percussions. Be it on Supraphon, Chandos or Onyx, although to varying degrees with a few exceptions, they have all exhibited a similar trend. And this is not only true in Martinů, but also in other composers. I often found myself turning up the volume to make the bass line louder, but then the higher frequencies could become too loud to bear. Have to say this is a little bit annoying.
> 
> Despite my reservations of Bělohlávek’s characteristic sound, his one and only Martinů #2 recording, like Neumann's, is nearly perfect - A flowing opening movement, an although slow but mesmerizing slow movement, the most light-footed and playful scherzo that I have ever heard, and a fluent and driving finale. If only he would give us a crisp and striking bass line... Regardless of that, It has much better recorded sound than the Neumann. This has to be one of the most satisfying Martinů #2 recordings. Well there are not too many Martinů #2 recordings around anyway.


Read your post with real interest as Martinu's 2nd is one of my personal favourites among the entire symphonic repertoire. I also (on reflection) recognise the possible 'limitations' you mention but having attempted to listen to as many of the recorded performances I can find ( Thomson, Flor, Jarvi, Neumann) Belohalavek remains my 'go to'.......primarily because of the many positive attributes you identify with regard to the later movements.


----------



## Philidor

Next one - from 1725.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Bisher habt ihr nichts gebeten in meinem Namen" BWV 87*

Robin Blaze, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Oboe Concerto & Metamorphosen

Heinz Holliger (oboe/conductor)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Floeddie




----------



## 13hm13

Havergal Brian - Symphonies Nos. 20&25; Fantastic Variations on an Old Rhyme - National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine, Andrew Penny


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer

Terje Stensvold (Der Holländer), Kwangchul Youn (Daland), Anja Kampe (Senta), Christopher Ventris (Erik), Jane Henschel (Mary), Russell Thomas (Der Steuermann)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, WDR Rundfunkchor Köln & NDR Chor, Andris Nelsons

* Richard Wagner ( 22 May 1813 – 13 February 1883)*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Beethoven - Symphony 8
Mendelssohn - Symphony 4
Strauss - Don Juan
Ancerl/Czech Phil 









Honegger- Sonatine 4 for Violin and Cello
Martinu - Duo for Violin and Cello
Bach - Art of the Fugue, Canons 15 and 17
Pintscher - Study 1 for Treatise on the Veil
Ravel - Sonata for Violin and Cello
Zimmermann, violin; Schiff, cello









Mozart - Piano Concertos 14, 23 and 25
Vlach/Czech Phil, Moravec


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cross-posted from the Opera Forum.











This was the first of the five productions Callas did with Visconti at La Scala, a production which heralded a new era of artistic creatvity and excellence. Callas had just returned from her sensational debut in Chicago and was transformed into the svelte, glamorous woman we see on the cover here. If the weight loss was responsible for the eventual disintegration of her voice, there is precious little sign of it here and she sings throughout with glorious refulgent tone.

However, though often considered a sort of junior *Norma*, the opera doesn't offer anything like the same dramatic opportunites for her. The best of it is probably in the three well-known arias she later recorded in the studio. Votto hardly manages to bring it to life, but then neither, for that matter, does Muti in his 1995 live recording, also from La Scala. The rest of the cast (Corelli, Stignani, Rossi-Lemeni) is a great one, but the sound is not one of the best La Scala broadcasts from that period.

After its five scheduled performances at La Scala, Callas never sang it again.


----------



## Malx

Earlier this morning.

*Schubert, String Quartet No 15 D887 - Quatuor Voce.

Brahms, String Quartet No 3 Op 67 - Quatuor Strada.

















*


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's)*

Volume 1, CD 1: Serenades, Overture, Festive March, Gavotte, Schneiderpolka. From other CD's I only knew the Serenade for Winds, so the first CD lives up to the billing. Very far from essential, these works (mostly early) are still interesting to get a more complete picture of the composer.

_I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above._


----------



## sAmUiLc

And God Created Great Whales


----------



## Diabolo




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

*Zygmunt Stojowski: Complete works for violin and piano (Irena Kalinowska-Grohs, Barbara Pakura, AP)*

My fifth and final Stojowski CD to re-play. Two romantic violin sonatas and three shorter works. Grosso modo the same reaction as on the CD with the complete works for cello and piano - nothing important here, but still an interesting listen.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 15 - The Shostakovich String Quartet.

Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18 Nos 4/5/6 - Takács Quartet.*

I am pleasantly surprised by the consistantly high quality of the Shostakovich Quartet's interpretations of the Russian masters quartet cycle - I wish I had discovered it earlier.
The Takács Quartet are equally good in the Beethoven, I particularily enjoyed the 18/6 this morning.


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 2 H295_
*National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine / Arthur Fagen* • 1995 • Naxos

Fagen's Martinů #2 is one of the most "pastorale". It is also the slowest that I have heard, although I have to admit it does not always feel slow. The opening movement is played at a leisurely pace, but it also flows fluently. The slow movement does not feel slow at all, and his credential as a Martinů conductor is apparent in the fantastic transfiguration towards the end. The scherzo is a really happy affair, leisurely so. The finale may sound a little subdued at the beginning, but it soon becomes apparent that it is more about being content than ecstatic.

The orchestral balance is great throughout. Instruments are clearly audible. I think he was only caught out a little bit in the trio of the scherzo. The syncopating rhythm also sounds natural most of the time, except at the beginning of the slow movement where it sounds a bit, ahem, syncopating.

Come to think about it, perhaps this is what it is supposed to sound like, especially since Martinů said that this symphony was "calm and lyric". Fagen's Martinů #2 certainly sounds calm and lyric.

It is probably another dark horse, but, nah, I prefer something faster and grittier, but that's only me.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons/ Leclair, J-M: Tambourin/ Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor 'Devil's Trill'

James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)

Sydney Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kiki

jim prideaux said:


> Read your post with real interest as Martinu's 2nd is one of my personal favourites among the entire symphonic repertoire. I also (on reflection) recognise the possible 'limitations' you mention but having attempted to listen to as many of the recorded performances I can find ( Thomson, Flor, Jarvi, Neumann) Belohalavek remains my 'go to'.......primarily because of the many positive attributes you identify with regard to the later movements.


I am aware that this is your favourite Martinů symphony and I was wondering whether you would chip in and say something about it.  I am in the middle of surveying all Martinů #2 recordings that I have, and so far I have posted a few here. It is very likely that the Bělohlávek will remain at the top spot on my list!


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz




----------



## Philidor

Now proceeding with Nelsons' view on Strauss.

*Richard Strauss

Macbeth op. 23
Tod und Verklärung op. 24
Till Eulenspiegel op. 28* 

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (op. 23)
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons










I am not too familiar with op. 23, and for op. 24 there is enormous competition with Klemperer, Karajan, von Dohnanyi and many others, but Till is just gorgeous.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

haziz said:


>


So which one is your favourite so far? I have this Kondrashin, the Gergiev and a different Stokowski version with the Philadelphia orchestra and recorded in 1936. The sound isn't great but, wow, what a performance!


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Concertos Pour Piano - Mélodies

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth, Cédric Tiberghien, Stéphane Degout

Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques: Kaddisch
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques: L'enigme eternelle
Ravel: Don Quichotte à Dulcinée
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major
Ravel: Sainte
Ravel: Trois poemes de Stephane Mallarmé


Wouldn't surprise me if this become disc of the year .


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part six
for late morning and early afternoon.

_A Song Before Sunrise_ for small orchestra (1918):









Cello Concerto (1921):









_The Splendour Falls on Castle Walls_ for unaccompanied
mixed choir [Text: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1923):









Incidental music for tenor, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra
from the play _Hassan_ by James Elroy Flecker (1920-23):









Violin Sonata no.2 (1923):







​


----------



## Philidor

Rogerx said:


> François-Xavier Roth


Same idea here ... just to compare with Nelsons ...

*Richard Strauss: Till Eulenspiegel op. 28*

SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
François-Xavier Roth










Roth is ultimatively precise (or just evokes this illusion), but Nelsons told the story in a better way imho ...

... maybe the Nelsons box could be a candidate for the recording of the year. However, both are among the current top five recording conductors in my opinion. Maybe top three.


----------



## Malx

A recording that I reckon slips under the radar but is well worth seeking out.

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 'Resurrection' - Uta Priew (alto), Magdelena Hajossyova (soprano), Staatskapelle Berlin, Otmar Suitner.








*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Piano Sonata & Moments Musicaux

Martin Helmchen (piano)


----------



## OCEANE

Three works that I seldom listen to while this live recording is unbelievable even via streaming.
Highly recommended from the sonic perspective.


----------



## jim prideaux

inspired by kiki's posts re Martinu's 2nd.......

revisiting Neumann and the Czech P.O. performing the 1st and 2nd from a cycle I realise I should have listened to more!


----------



## OCEANE

An early recording of Blomstedt (1983) without over expression but the beauty of Schubert's melody.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 4, Variations on a theme by Haydn & Nänie von Friedrich Schiller

Berliner Philharmoniker, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Claudio Abbado


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various works part seven of seven scattered
throughout the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

Delius was both blind and physically incapacitated by 1925. The works
here were realised thanks to Eric Fenby, who was Delius's amanuensis
(and occasional nurse) from 1928 until the composer died in June 1934.

_A Late Lark_ for voice and orchestra [Text: William
Earnest Henley] (1924-25 and 1929):
_A Song of Summer_ for orchestra, based on music from an
earlier rejected tone poem (orig. 1918-19 - arr.1929-30):
_Irmelin_ - prelude for orchestra, based on music from the
opera of the same name (orig. 1890-92 - arr. 1931):









Violin Sonata no.3 (c. 1924 and 1928-30):









_Two Songs To Be Sung of a Summer Night on the Water_ for
unaccompanied wordless mixed choir, arr. as _Two Aquarelles_
for string orchestra by Eric Fenby (orig. 1917 - arr. 1932):









_Songs of Farewell_ - cycle of five songs for double mixed
choir and orchestra [Texts: Walt Whitman] (1929-30):
_Idyll: Once I passed through a populous city_ for soprano, baritone and
orchestra, based on music from the 1902 opera _Margot la Rouge_
[Text: Walt Whitman] (1930-32):


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with my traversal of the *Martinů* symphonies with *Neumann* and the *Czech Philharmonic*:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Myaskovsky, Symphony No. 7*

I just realized I listened to this without actually hearing it. I was in a discussion in another forum with this playing in the background, and this music is so beautiful but also unobtrusive that it can be easy to ignore.


----------



## Vasks

*Hewitt - New Medley Overture (Gallos/Naxos)
Gottschalk - The Dying Poet (Marks/Nimbus)
Ives - Violin Sonata #4 (Hahn/DG)
Foote - Suite for Strings, Op. 63 (Klein/EMI)*


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Igor Stravinsky*
_Les Noces
Cantata
Mass_

Libuše Domanínská, soprano
Marie Mrázová, contralto
Ivo Žídek, tenor
Dalibor Jedlička, bass

Barbara Robotham, soprano
Gerald English, bass

Prague Philharmonic Choir
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Karel Ančerl


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cross posted from the Opera Forum.


Tsaraslondon said:


> Such a wonderful performance of Strauss's most popular operetta, perfecty cast from top to bottom and stunningly conducted by Karajan. I actually prefer this to the later Gala Performance he recorded for Decca. My only slight reservation is the casting of a tenor for the role of Orlovsky, but Helmut Krebs is so good he almost makes me forgive the fact he's singing in the wrong octave. I doubt Schwarzkopf and Streich have ever been bettered as Rosalinde and Adele, Gedda is a properly tenor Eisenstein, with a fine touch in comedy when posing as the lawyer Blind in the third act and Kunz, uncomfortably cast as Danilo in the first Schwarzkopf *Die lustige Witwe*, here finds his perfect character in the sardonic Falke. Pure joy.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 & other works for solo instrument and orchestra

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin) & Heini Kärkkäinen (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow & Kees Bakels


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Violin Concertos BWV 1041/1042 - Gil Incogniti, Amadine Beyer (violin & direction).*

Maybe a little rough edged at times but played with enthusiasm and spirit which I admire - never boring.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Jumping on the Roth and Les Siècles train: Debussy


----------



## Baxi

*From this Set CD16:

Ragtime / Three Pieces/ Concertino/ Octet/ Duo concertant/ Elegy/ Ebony Concerto/
Concertino (for 12 instruments)/ Double Canon "Raoul Dufy in Memorian"*









*(1972-1992)*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1, 3 & 8

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Neville Marriner & The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields : Bach: The Art Of Fugue. Phillips 2LP box 1975


----------



## Philidor

Creativity needs creation. Or similar ...

*Joseph Haydn: Die Schöpfung*

Judith Blegen, Thomas Moser, Kurt Moll, Lucia Popp, Kurt Ollmann
Chorus and Orchestra of the Bavarian Radio
Leonard Bernstein 










With heart and soul, old-style, good.


----------



## Klavierman

Bkeske said:


> Sir Neville Marriner & The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields : Bach: The Art Of Fugue. Phillips 2LP box 1975


Of all of the non-keyboard version that is my favorite. I have to admit that the orchestration adds some needed color, but I enjoy the titanic struggle of one artist playing such densely contrapuntal textures!

No.1-8 this morning.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Christian Thielemann: Staatskapelle Dresden (2012)

I'll be listening to the Second Symphony later today as well, to complete this really interesting cycle. I like that Thielemann is a non-conformist. Maybe all his quirks are sufficient to prevent this from being a true classic cycle, but they also draw my attention to little details and differences of interpretive opinion. I just wish he would not vacillate quite as much between tempi. Overall a positive experience. I'm starting to feel like the more I listen to the Brahms symphonies, the more recordings I find, and my list becomes longer and longer. I guess that's a good problem to have.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Leopold Stokowski: New Philharmonia Orchestra (1974)

Wow, and I thought Thielemann was idiosyncratic. I just listened to the first movement of this Stokowski recording and needed to take a break. I've never heard Brahms played this way and frankly I'm a bit horrified. Aside from the generally fast, driving tempo and the extra string doublings, I was just about knocked off of my seat by the magnitude of the _accelerando_ in the coda. And the strings are just about white-hot in this recording. I've heard lots of New Philharmonia recordings but they sound completely different here. Perhaps the free bowing and string doublings are responsible? Obviously I'm not very familiar with Stokowski's recorded legacy. I think it's something to take occasionally in small doses. And to think that he was about 92 years of age when this recording was made!


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## senza sordino

Dutilleux "Tout un monde lointain" and Lutosławski Cello Concerto. A very fine disk, I enjoyed listening to this immensely


----------



## Bkeske

Klavierman said:


> Of all of the non-keyboard version that is my favorite. I have to admit that the orchestration adds some needed color, but I enjoy the titanic struggle of one artist playing such densely contrapuntal textures!


If you had one solo piano version to recommend, what would it be?


----------



## Klavierman

Bkeske said:


> If you had one solo piano version to recommend, what would it be?


Oooh, that's a tough one. Overall, I'd have to go with Daniil Trifonov's.


----------



## Bkeske

Klavierman said:


> Oooh, that's a tough one. Overall, I'd have to go with Daniil Trifonov's.


Thanks, I’ll look for it.


----------



## Bkeske

*Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducts Bach* - Brandenburgische Konzerte Nr. 1-6. Concentus Musicus Wien. Telefunken/Das Alte Werk, 2LP box 1982. German release


----------



## Klavierman

Bkeske said:


> Thanks, I’ll look for it.


You're welcome. Do you use any streaming platforms? If so, that might be a better option if you like to listen to it without changing CDs. The extensive "filler" material by Bach's sons comprises most of the first CD with just 5 movements from the AoF. The rest of it is on CD 2.


----------



## Philidor

Now again some fingerwork.

*Sergej Rachmaninov: Études-Tableaux op. 39*

Alexander Melnikov, piano


----------



## Bkeske

Klavierman said:


> You're welcome. Do you use any streaming platforms? If so, that might be a better option if you like to listen to it without changing CDs. The extensive "filler" material by Bach's sons comprises most of the first CD with just 5 movements from the AoF. The rest of it is on CD 2.


Yes, I have Tidal, and just saved it. I did find a new 3LP set as well out of the UK for a pretty good price actually.

I also have no problems changing CD’s, as the majority of listening is on LP’s 😉


----------



## haziz




----------



## jim prideaux

Kubelik and the BRSO.

Mahler-6th Symphony.


----------



## Philidor

Coming back to my list of post-1950 string quartets. Neglected for almost one month ...

*Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 15 E-flat minor op. 144 (1974)*

Gidon Kremer, Daniel Phillips, Kim Kashkashian, Yo-Yo Ma


----------



## Baxi

*NP:*








_*(1994)*_


----------



## Klavierman

Bkeske said:


> Yes, I have Tidal, and just saved it. I did find a new 3LP set as well out of the UK for a pretty good price actually.
> 
> I also have no problems changing CD’s, as the majority of listening is on LP’s 😉


I forgot to mention that Trifonov completes the final fugue rather than leaving it hanging in mid-phrase! He has more notes to work with on a modern grand than Bach had on the harpsichord, but it still sounds seamless and convincing.


----------



## Bkeske

*Raymond Leppard conducts Boccherini* - 6 Symphonies Op. 12. New Philharmonia Orchestra. Phillips 3LP box 1972, Netherlands release


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Luigi Cherubini:*

*Cherubini Discoveries *- Riccardo Chailly & Filarmonica Della Scala
*Requiem in C* - Frieder Bernius & Hofkapelle Stuttgart & Kammerchor Stuttgart


















Today’s listening has been focused on two new purchases - expanding upon my only two previous Cherubini discs (Markevitch’s Requiem recording and the Melos Quartet’s recording of the String Quartets). 

These are both fantastic discs. I sampled Bernius’ recording of the Requiem multiple times before purchasing. The Chailly album was more of a blind purchase, ordering without streaming first. The Overture in G major followed by the Symphony in D major make a striking Impression.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Ludwig Schon

Any Havergal Brian fans out there?

I always thought the Gothic Symphony was a complete mess, but then I read that Robert Simpson - whose SQs and Symphonies I adore - was a huge advocate of Brian’s.

I am now listening to Meyer Fredman’s recordings of the 6th & 16th from the 1970s, and they are are beautifully recorded one movement tone poems. The 6th is based on John Millington Synge‘s Irish play “Deirdre of the Sorrows”.

Any other recordings worth checking out?


----------



## Klavierman

He plays 5 of his own wildly inventive and often hair-raising works!


----------



## pmsummer

KNIGHTS, MAIDS AND MIRACLES
_The Spring of Middle Ages_
5-CD Box
_CD5: NOX - LUX: France and England 1200-1300_
*Doron David Sherwin - Wipo of Burgundy - Pérotin - Claudia Caffagni - Anonymous, French - Anonymous, Notre Dame School - Anonymous, English - Elisabetta de Mircovich - Oswald von Wolkenstein - Guillaume Dufay / Guillaume Du Fay - Claudia Caffagni*
La Reverdie
_
Arcana / Outhere_


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

More Roth conducting, but this time without Les Siècles. *Bruckner's 7th








*


----------



## KirbyH

Celebrating Wagner's birthday with Acts II and III of Gotterdammerung of this set, as it's all I've got time to listen to this afternoon. If you've never perused this cycle, it's really quite good and for a time was available as a very cheap download from Amazon. I'd say that as far as Wagner singing was going in the late 2000s, this one is hard to beat.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35*
_Anshel Brusilow (violin)
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_
Recorded 1962


----------



## Barbebleu

Samuel Barber - Violin Concerto Op.14, Joshua Bell, Baltimore S.O. Glorious, thrilling, spell-binding.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ludwig Schon said:


> I always thought the Gothic Symphony was a complete mess, but then I read that Robert Simpson - whose SQs and Symphonies I adore - was a huge advocate of Brian’s.


Personally, I don't think the Gothic Symphony is a mess; it just sags in the middle.


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35*
_David Nolan (violin)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Enrique Bátiz_

An excellent recording of Rimsky Korsakov's masterpiece. Don't let the budget label, somewhat dated cover and relatively unkown conductor discourage you. This stands with the best recordings of the work.

Will also finish the entire disc . There isn't a weak composition amongst the lot.


----------



## Bkeske

*Raymond Leppard conducts Händel* - Concerti Grossi Op. 3, Concerto Grosso In C Alexander's Feast, Ouverture In D, Hornpipe In D, & Overture In B Flat. English Chamber Orchestra. Phillips 3LP box 1972. Italian release


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler








100 minute M7.. love it!


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I listened to roughly 2 of the 8.5 hours of this recording today. That’s about all my brain can handle in one day!


----------



## ClassicalMaestro

*Schnittke: Symphony No. 7 / Cello Concerto No. 1










*


----------



## senza sordino

Locatelli Violin Concerti 2, 3, 1 and 4. Spotify. That's the order on the album, I don't know why. Nice music.


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70*
_London Symphony Orchestra
Witold Rowicki_
Recorded: 1971-11-29
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70*
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis_
Recorded: 1975-11-11
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Amsterdam


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Scarlatti: Sonates pour guitare


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1

Dmitriyevich said:


> View attachment 168770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlatti: Sonates pour guitare


One of my favorites!


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

In my Bruckner 9th kingdom, there is one king and three princes. The king is Giulini / VPO / Memories Excellence. The princes are this one, Mehta / VPO / Decca and Abbado / Lucerne / DG.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Brahms is one of my least favorite composers but this recording I found delightful!


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Piano Concerto 29 - Moscheles

Howard Shelley (piano & direction)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

I bought the CD for Halina Czerny-Stefańska's Mozart. Her playing is yummy as expected, but I ended up enamored more by the Horn Concerto, sandwiched between the two piano concertos in order. The French horn sound here is so unique, so different, so old world! I miss the era when the orchestras of the world retaining their own unique sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart ; Chamber music

Disc 7

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Bruce

Tonight, Garrick Ohlsson is playing for me Beethoven's 29th Piano Sonata in B-flat major, Op. 106.


----------



## sAmUiLc

For the content..








Lise de la Salle plays Liszt


Lise de la Salle plays Liszt. Naive: V5267. Buy download online. Lise de la Salle (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## jambo

*Suk: *A Summer's Tale, Op. 29
*Suk: *A Winter's Tale, Op. 9

Andrew Mogrelia
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
1999











*Myaskovsky: *Symphony No. 5 in D major, Op. 18
*Myaskovsky: *Symphony No. 6 in E flat minor, Op. 23

Evgeny Svetlanov
Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra
1991-93


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet G major op. 77 No. 1*

Tátrai Quartet










Approaching the oeuvre's end ...


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Some Telemann to end my night at work.


----------



## Klavierman

Top notch all around.


----------



## jambo

I have to say, the final movement of Myaskovsky's 6th symphony was fantastic!

They also seem to fly by, probably part of enjoying them so much. I was very surprised to see the 6th clock in at over and hour, when it felt much less than that.

On to the 7th and 8th now, interesting that so many of his early symphonies are in minor keys. Of the first 10, only 2 are major, Nos. 5 and 8.

*Myaskovsky: *Symphony No. 7 in B minor, Op. 24
*Myaskovsky: *Symphony No. 8 in A major, Op. 26

Evgeny Svetlanov
Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra
1991-93


----------



## sAmUiLc

It is heartbreaking to read the stories on before and during the concert in the enclosed booklet. Lipatti was gravely ill - even had to stop on one of the last pieces on the program and leave the stage.. but came back onstage and finished the concert. Wish they had included the stopped performance but they deleted it. Purely on the listening without knowing any background story, the playing is vigorous and wonderful!


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Dvorak - Symphonies 7 and 8
Ancerl/Czech Phil









Hartmann - Symphonies 7 and 8
Vanska, Metzmacher/Netherlands Radio Philharmonic 









Vaughan Williams - Piano Quintet, Quintet for Clarinet Horn and Piano, 6 Studies in English Folk Song (piano and clarinet), Romance for viola and piano
London Soloists Ensemble









Szymanowski - King Roger
Rattle/Birmingham









Bach - Well Tempered Clavier Book 2
Staier, harpsichord
CD 1 
This is superb playing


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Der Freischütz

Francisco Araiza (Max), Karita Mattila (Agathe), Ekkehard Wlaschina (Kaspar), Siegfried Lorenz (Ottokar), Thomas Thomaschke (Kuno), Andreas Scheibner (Kilian), Kurt Moll (Hermit), Will Quadflieg (Zamiel), Eva Lind (Ännchen)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Diabolo




----------



## sAmUiLc

Evgeny Svetlanov (piano), Fedor Luzanov (cello)

For the tracks..








Cellosonate/Transkriptionen - Swetlanow, Luzanov, Rachmaninoff,Sergej: Amazon.de: Musik


Cellosonate/Transkriptionen - Swetlanow, Luzanov, Rachmaninoff,Sergej: Amazon.de: Musik



www.amazon.de





Svetlanov's piano playing is soulful and smoldering throughout!


----------



## Art Rock

*William Grant Still: La Guiablesse, Quit Dat Fool'nish, Summerland, Danzas da Panama (Berliner Symphoniker, Isiah Jackson, Alexa Still, Susan DeWitt, Koch)*

A collection of rarities. La Guiablesse (a patois word meaning female devil) is a 1927 ballet composition in nine-movements. It is Still at his best, colourful and melodic, and its neglect is stunning. Quit Dat Fool'nish and Summerland are very pleasant miniatures for flute and piano. The CD closes with four dances from Panama for orchestra.This CD may be short on run time (under 38 minutes), but these rarities are well worth having.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Janowitz, throwing caution to the wind, shrieks wilder than any soprano I've heard toward the end. 😜 She is no gentle woman here as I assume her to be. 🥰


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 6_
*MusicAeterna / Teodor Currentzis* • 2016 • Sony

Fast? No. Furious? Not really. Bleak? Far from it. Idiosyncratic? Yes, particularly with the pulling of tempo, but that happens at places that make sense. What is it that makes Currentzis' Mahler #6 so enthralling? Charisma! There are loads of it. By the way, the finale is magnificent!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Grimaud doesn't possess the typical Brahmsian tone, yet she still delivers. One of my favorite Brahms solo piano CDs.


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88*
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis_
Recorded: 1978-11


----------



## Rogerx

Barber, Walton and Korngold: Violin Concertos

James Ehnes (violin)

Vancouver Symphony Orchestra, Bramwell Tovey


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's)*

CD2: Des Esels Schatten (The donkey's shadow), a comedy in six scenes adapted from Christoph Martin Wieland's novel The Abderities. I had never even heard of it, but apparently this was an operetta he was working on in the last years of his life, and it was completed by Haussner. Unfortunately, there are extremely extensive parts for narrator (Peter Ustinov on this CD - for some reason in English while the singing is in German). All in all a CD I could do without, although the music part is good (but not great).

_I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above._


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70*
_Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Libor Pešek_

Dvořák's 7th symphony is often considered his most "Brahmsian" (not necessarily a good thing in my book), and can sometimes be made to sound rather heavy. Pešek makes it sound more like Dvořák and less like Brahms. Recommended.



_







_


----------



## Rogerx

CD10

Krommer: Octet Partitas Op. 57; Op. 69; Op. 79

Netherlands Wind Ensemble


----------



## haziz

Another highly recommendable recording of Rimsky-Korsakov's masterpiece. The filler suite is also superb.


----------



## elgar's ghost

John Ireland - various works part one.
for late morning and early afternoon.

_The Peaceful Western Wind_ for unaccompanied
mixed choir [Text: Thomas Campion] (1890):









_In Those Days_ - two pieces for piano (1895):









String Quartet no.1 in D-minor (1897):
String Quartet no.2 in C-minor (1897):









_Vexilla Regis_ [_The Banners of the King_] - Passion Sunday hymn
for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, organ and brass
[Text: Venantius Fortunatus] (1898):









Sextet for clarinet, horn and string quartet (1898):


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'*
_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis_
Recorded: 1977-11-08
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Amsterdam


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vasks




----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'*
_Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique
Sir John Eliot Gardiner_
Recorded: 1997-10-13
Recording Venue: The Colosseum, Watford


----------



## Rogerx

Françaix - L’Horloge de Flore

Lajos Lencsés (oboe and English horn)

Suedwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Vladislav Czarnecki, Parisii-Quartett & Francaix-Trio


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Lieder (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore, EMI, 6 CD's)*

CD1: Opus 10, 15, 17, 19. Recordings from 1968-1970. This box presents wonderful versions of Strauss' Lieder. Of course, I very much like DFD as a Lieder singer, and Gerald Moore is an excellent pianist in these (and other) works.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen

















*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, various works*


----------



## Rogerx

R. Strauss: Sonatina No. 1 'From an Invalid's Workshop'; Suite for 13 Wind Instruments

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Bourdon

This is a must have for me,thank you for posting ! 


Rogerx said:


> R. Strauss: Sonatina No. 1 'From an Invalid's Workshop'; Suite for 13 Wind Instruments
> 
> Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart



This is a must have for me,thank you for posting !


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*

I'm listening on Amazon. This is on sale from JPC for $30, including postage. One side of me says it's a great deal that shouldn't be passed up, but the other side of me says that this set is not really ringing my chimes. I hate the horns of a dilemma.


----------



## Rogerx

This is a must have for me,thank you for posting ! 
[/QUOTE]


Bourdon said:


> This is a must have for me,thank you for posting !


Did you ordered it already?


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Zelenka: Psalmi


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite & Schoenberg: Pelléas & Mélisande

Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*

There must be something wrong with me; I prefer this recording over Gielen's. I wonder what I'm missing.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Gubaidulina Fachwerk* from this recording:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> There must be something wrong with me; I prefer this recording over Gielen's. I wonder what I'm missing.


Nothing wrong with you. I generally like Abbado's Mahler, however, I'm not too keen on Gielen's Mahler.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> Another highly recommendable recording of Rimsky-Korsakov's masterpiece. The filler suite is also superb.


A rather workaday _Scheherazade_. Give me Kondrashin or Stokowski any day of the week.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> _Symphony No. 6_
> *MusicAeterna / Teodor Currentzis* • 2016 • Sony
> 
> Fast? No. Furious? Not really. Bleak? Far from it. Idiosyncratic? Yes, particularly with the pulling of tempo, but that happens at places that make sense. What is it that makes Currentzis' Mahler #6 so enthralling? Charisma! There are loads of it. By the way, the finale is magnificent!


Yes! A hugely impressive performance, indeed.


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now I enter the magical fairytale musical universe of *Anatoly Lyadov* with *Sinaisky/BBC PO*:










One of my favorite CDs in my collection of thousands of classical recordings.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Klavierman

I really like Vine's music, and she is an excellent advocate.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing various *Strauss* orchesterlieder from this incredibly rare set (and the only one of its' kind):


----------



## 13hm13

Yo-Yo Ma and The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra, Ton Koopman – Vivaldi's Cello


----------



## elgar's ghost

John Ireland - various works
part two for the rest of today.

_Phantasie Trio_ in A-minor [Piano Trio no.1] (1906):
Piano Trio no.2 in E (1917):









_Weep You No More, Sad Fountains_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: John Dowland] (1906):
_Spring, the Sweet Spring_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Thomas Nashe] (1906):
_A Laughing Song_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: William Blake] (1910):
_A Cradle Song_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: William Blake] (1912):
_Cupid_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: William Blake] (1913):









_The Forgotten Rite_ - prelude for orchestra (1913):









Violin Sonata no.1 in D-minor (1908-09 - rev. 1917 and 1944):
Violin Sonata no.2 in A-minor (1915-17):









_The Almond Tree_ for piano (1913):
_(3) Decorations_ for piano (1912-13):
_Three Dances_ for piano (1913):
_Four Preludes_ for piano (1913-15):
_The Towing Path_ for piano (1918):
_Summer Evening_ for piano (1920):
_(3) London Pieces_ for piano (1917-20):
_The Darkened Valley_ for piano (1920):
_A Sea Idyll_ for piano (1920):


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Shostakovich Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43* with *Ormandy* and the *Philadelphians* from this set:


----------



## Malx

Taking belated inspiration from EG's journey through the works of Delius. Disc one from the set of English music - a six disc set of which five feature Delius recordings from Beecham all in very decent remastered sound.

*Delius, Over the Hills and Far Away / Sleigh Ride / Brigg Fair / Florida Suite / Marche Caprice - RPO, Sir Thomas Beecham.








*


----------



## Merl

Textures are lovely, the recording is excellent and there's lots of excellent variation in dynamics. What a great pair of recordings of nos. 35 & 38.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Arnold, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Malx

*Debussy, Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune / Images for orchestra / Printemps - Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez.*

These Debussy recordings from Boulez may lack a little warmth but they do, in my view, illustrate the orchestration extremely well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Myaskovsky, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Not just the piano quartet.. the Ballades by Gilels are awesome!


----------



## HerbertNorman

Schumann and Saint-Saens Cello concertos,

Jacqueline Du Pré , Daniel Barenboim and the New Philharmonia Orchestra , 1969, Warner Classics


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 2 H295_
*ORF Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien / Cornelius Meister* • 2011-2017 Live • Capriccio

Meister definitely tried very hard. Too hard in my opinion. There are several incidents of speeding up and slowing down that I cannot understand his rationale and I find them rather distracting. He was also caught out a few times on the syncopating rhythms, but that is not too bad, as some of the seasoned Martinů specialists sometimes also fell victim to that.

I have also tried very hard to love this recording. Unlike the Flor or the Fagen, which are flawed in places but they also offer something unique like Flor's fluffiness and Fagen's pastorale quality, all I can say about Meister's recording is that it is very well played and recorded with lots of details. It is not bad, certainly not horrible, in fact it is rather nice most of the time, but it offers less than what other recordings do.

When it comes to recording dates, Capriccio is terrible. The digital download contains no booklet. Since all web shops that I have looked at stated only 2011-2017, incl. the Japanese ones that are usually very pedantic about these things, I seriously doubt the physical booklet from the CD box would contain any precise recording date for each symphony. In fact, I have been refraining from buying some other big Capriccio boxes because of exactly this. Perhaps most consumers do not care. That is fine. But I do.


----------



## Malx

*Nono, Liebeslied (for mixed chorus and instruments) / Boulez, Notations I-IV - Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Jeunesse-Chor, Claudio Abbado.*

Could this be one of Abbado's finest discs?


----------



## SanAntone

I especially like this collection of works by Webern. The vocal works are wonderful, and often overlooked despite Webern concentrating about half of his time on works for voice, usually the soprano.


----------



## Malx

*Berg, Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel' - Renaud Capuçon (violin), Wiener Philharmoniker, Daniel Harding.*


----------



## 59540

For the first time in a long long time, the Solti-CSO recording of the Mahler 8th, from 1971 I believe. I can hear why that CSO brass section was legendary.


----------



## Merl

SS SQ2. Unmannered and lovely recording from my cd shelves.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Kabalevsky Piano Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 9* with *Kathryn Stott* and *Järvi* with the *BBC PO*:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Bohuslav Martinů*
> _Symphony No. 2 H295_
> *ORF Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien / Cornelius Meister* • 2011-2017 Live • Capriccio
> 
> Meister definitely tried very hard. Too hard in my opinion. There are several incidents of speeding up and slowing down that I cannot understand his rationale and I find them rather distracting. He was also caught out a few times on the syncopating rhythms, but that is not too bad, as some of the seasoned Martinů specialists sometimes also fell victim to that.
> 
> I have also tried very hard to love this recording. Unlike the Flor or the Fagen, which are flawed in places but they also offer something unique like Flor's fluffiness and Fagen's pastorale quality, all I can say about Meister's recording is that it is very well played and recorded with lots of details. It is not bad, certainly not horrible, in fact it is rather nice most of the time, but it offers less than what other recordings do.
> 
> When it comes to recording dates, Capriccio is terrible. The digital download contains no booklet. Since all web shops that I have looked at stated only 2011-2017, incl. the Japanese ones that are usually very pedantic about these things, I seriously doubt the physical booklet from the CD box would contain any precise recording date for each symphony. In fact, I have been refraining from buying some other big Capriccio boxes because of exactly this. Perhaps most consumers do not care. That is fine. But I do.


I didn't care much for Meister's Martinů cycle. It sounds under-rehearsed or perhaps he just didn't have anything to say in the music. I'm not sure. All I know is he's no match for Thomson, Järvi, Bělohlávek or Neumann.


----------



## Malx

*Frankel, Symphony No 8 - Queensland Symphony Orchestra, Werner Andreas Albert.*

If you don't know Frankel's Symphonies give them a try. I really don't know why they seem to be so overlooked.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> SS SQ2. Unmannered and lovely recording from my cd shelves.


Congratulations on your 7000th post 🥳


----------



## Bachtoven 1

It's hard to believe that he isn't a full-time pianist. Whew--what a player!


----------



## Dimace

I consider Piotrs Concerto No1 as the second best in the piano concertos history behind only of Busonis one. It is VERY offen played of course, and very well known to have some thrill or extra excitement with a new recording. This recording is no exception. Martha makes her job well, Claudio is there to accompany her with his BPO. Two things make this Esoteric interesting: 1. The power of Martha, when she hits the piano keys. If you don't know that a woman plays the piano, you will make thoughts that maybe Emil is performing. Amazing power! 2. The SUPER sound quality which very well brings the piano in front of the orchestra and gives distance between them to have a perfect accompanying feeling. This is a quite new Esoteric release from 2021, which follows the 2017 DG 180gr LP issue. (very nice also) If you have good HIFI equipment go for this one (somehow hard to be found though) to enjoy a full range capabilities of your speakers. (The LP has also crazy sound quality. Mega bits!)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this stunning recording of *Mahler Das Lied von der Erde* with *Connolly/Smith/Jurowski*:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G*

Entremont doesn't phone this one in.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

Malx said:


> *Nono, Liebeslied (for mixed chorus and instruments) / Boulez, Notations I-IV - Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Jeunesse-Chor, Claudio Abbado.*
> 
> Could this be one of Abbado's finest discs?


----------



## jambo

Getting back to the Muti Warner box after a break.

*Dvořák: *Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
*Dvořák: *Romance in F minor for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 11

Kyung-Wha Chung (violin)
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra
1988


----------



## tortkis

Lux Laetitiae - La Reverdie (Arcana)








Binchois, Dunstable, Power, Dufay


----------



## opus55

Boccherini: String Quartets, Op.32
Quartetto Esterhazy


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 8_
*Borodin Quartet* • 1962 Live • BBC Legends

Apart from some uneven (?) tempo pulling at the beginning, this is a perfect spiral into the abyss.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing Disc 2 from the *Vermeulen* orchestral set:


----------



## OCEANE

Hyperion recording has not joined streaming service but download or physical CD only.
Hewitt has completed Bach's most keyboard works. IMHO her performances of Partitas are beautifully played, clean sound and effortless in each phrase. So effortless that seemingly there is not much deliberation in her interpretation when compared to my favourite ones by Levit & Rangell


----------



## Bruce

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 168807
> 
> Not just the piano quartet.. the Ballades by Gilels are awesome!


That was my first introduction to Brahms's ballades, and I still think it's one of the best recordings of those works.


----------



## OCEANE

Dimace said:


> I consider Piotrs Concerto No1 as the second best in the piano concertos history behind only of Busonis one. It is VERY offen played of course, and very well known to have some thrill or extra excitement with a new recording. This recording is no exception. Martha makes her job well, Claudio is there to accompany her with his BPO. Two things make this Esoteric interesting: 1. The power of Martha, when she hits the piano keys. If you don't know that a woman plays the piano, you will make thoughts that maybe Emil is performing. Amazing power! 2. The SUPER sound quality which very well brings the piano in front of the orchestra and gives distance between them to have a perfect accompanying feeling. This is a quite new Esoteric release from 2021, which follows the 2017 DG 180gr LP issue. (very nice also) If you have good HIFI equipment go for this one (somehow hard to be found though) to enjoy a full range capabilities of your speakers. (The LP has also crazy sound quality. Mega bits!)
> 
> View attachment 168813


Thanks for sharing.
Totally agree with you about Argerich's powerful playing and Esoteric's outstanding remastering.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

A complete set of symphonies covering previous single issues.









It's a 1986 performance of symphony No. 1 and lovely Decca sound.


----------



## jambo

More Muti.

I still never quite clicked with Bruckner, everything just feels so huge and plodding. I'll keep trying every now and then, hopefully it'll all make sense one day.

The Beethoven was interesting. As I've gotten more and more into classical music, I find myself enjoying the 9th less and less. Or maybe it's just the 4th movement. I would just much rather listen to his 7th, 3rd, 5th, 6th or even 1st, which I have a soft spot for.

*Bruckner: *Symphony No. 6 in A major, WAB 106 (Nowak ed.)

Riccardo Muti
Berliner Philharmoniker
1988
-

*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125, "Choral"

Cheryl Studer (soprano)
Dolores Ziegler (mezzo-soprano)
Peter Seiffert (tenor)
James Morris (bass-baritone)
Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra
Westminster Choir
1988
-


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 8, 9, 11, 44, 45 

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## OCEANE

Symphony No. 2 was recorded in 1979 that earlier then his No.1


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Charles Munch - The Complete RCA Album Collection - Box Set 86CDs
CD 33 Piston: Symphonie Nr. 6; Martinu: Symphonie Nr. 6


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique* with *Bernstein* and the *New York Philharmonic*:










This is Bernstein's second recording of this piece. There are three total (I believe): 1963 (w/ the New York PO), 1968 (w/ the New York PO) and in 1976 (w/ the Orchestre National de France). All three of them are excellent, but I think my favorite is the last one he made with the Orchestre National de France. I should really do a side-by-side comparison at some point and take some notes.


----------



## Neo Romanza

jambo said:


> More Muti.
> 
> I still never quite clicked with Bruckner, everything just feels so huge and plodding. I'll keep trying every now and then, hopefully it'll all make sense one day.
> 
> The Beethoven was interesting. As I've gotten more and more into classical music, I find myself enjoying the 9th less and less. Or maybe it's just the 4th movement. I would just much rather listen to his 7th, 3rd, 5th, 6th or even 1st, which I have a soft spot for.
> 
> *Bruckner: *Symphony No. 6 in A major, WAB 106 (Nowak ed.)
> 
> Riccardo Muti
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> 1988
> -
> 
> *Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125, "Choral"
> 
> Cheryl Studer (soprano)
> Dolores Ziegler (mezzo-soprano)
> Peter Seiffert (tenor)
> James Morris (bass-baritone)
> Riccardo Muti
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> Westminster Choir
> 1988
> -


Bruckner was one of the first composers I got into and I still adore his music to this day. Such a singular compositional voice. Keep trying. Hopefully, you'll have a lightbulb moment in due time. FWIW, the conductor that opened my ears up to Bruckner was Karajan and the Berliners on DG. This is still my reference cycle of his symphonies.


----------



## jambo

Neo Romanza said:


> Bruckner was one of the first composers I got into and I still adore his music to this day. Such a singular compositional voice. Keep trying. Hopefully, you'll have a lightbulb moment in due time. FWIW, the conductor that opened my ears up to Bruckner was Karajan and the Berliners on DG. This is still my reference cycle of his symphonies.


Well I do have the Karajan 70s and 80s boxes, I remember listening to a few of the Bruckner discs with similar results. That was a couple of years ago though, probably worth another go.


----------



## OCEANE

Played by DSD file, I can't help but pay more attention to the musical details revealed in this marvelous re-issue.

Producer: Motoaki Ohmachi (ESOTERIC COMPANY)
Mastering Engineer: Masaya Higashino (JVC Mastering Center Daikanyama Studio)


----------



## Rogerx

Four Visions of France

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), DSO Berlin, Alexandre Bloch


Honegger: Cello Concerto
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1, Op. 33


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet F major op. 77 No. 2*

Tátrai Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

The Muti Scriabin cycle really is amazing, every symphony is performed beautifully. I think The Divine Poem is my favourite.

*Scriabin: *Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 43, "Le Divin Poème"
*Tchaikovsky: *Romeo and Juliet, Fantasy Overture, TH 42

Riccardo Muti
Philadelphia Orchestra
1988


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night *Ben-Haim Symphony No. 1* with *Israel Yinon* conducting the *NDR Radiophilharmonie Hannover*:

_







_


----------



## Philidor

It's raining cats and dogs. No time for jogging, so there is the opportunity to listen to another quartet.

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartet No. 14 (1975)*

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## fbjim

Gaspard, specifically.


----------



## Rogerx

Havergal Brian: Symphonies Nos. 20 & 25

National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine, Andrew Penny


----------



## senza sordino

Debussy and Ravel String Quartets. Gorgeous music.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Another one.

*Hans Werner Henze: String Quartet No. 3 (1975/76)*

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## Merl

Listening to SQ6 and SQ10 again this morning from this fab set. Currently the most consistent Schubert set out there, IMO (and there's some stiff competition).


----------



## Klavierman

fbjim said:


> Gaspard, specifically.


A masterclass in piano playing.


----------



## Klavierman

Brilliant.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Clarinet Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Requiem, Op. 89

Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Tom Krause (baritone), Erszebet Komlossy (mezzo-soprano), Robert Ilosfalvy (tenor)
Ambrosian Singers, London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1968-12-09
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


Dvořák: Mass in D major, Op.86 (B175)


Neil Ritchie (treble), Andrew Giles (alto), Alan Byers (tenor), Robert Morton (bass (vocal)), Nicholas Cleobury (organ)
Christ Church Cathedral Choir, Oxford
Simon Preston
Recorded: 1974-04-10
Recording Venue: The Chapel of Merton College, Oxford


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Dvorak - Biblical Songs
Suk - Asrael Symphony 
Ancerl/Czech Phil 









Bach - Well Tempered Clavier, Book 2
Staier, harpsichord 
CD 2









Schmitt - Psalm XLVII, The Tragedy of Salome
Martinon/ORTF National Orchestra









Brahms - Symphonies 2 and 3
Walter/Columbia









Holmboe - Chamber Symphonies
Storgards/Lapland Chamber Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

Clarinet Quintet








Vertavo Quartet of four women is great. Love their gutsy, less refined playing style.


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Lieder (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore, EMI, 6 CD's)*

CD2: Opus 21, 22, 26, 27, 29, 31, 32. Recordings from 1968-1970. This box presents wonderful versions of Strauss' Lieder. Of course, I very much like DFD as a Lieder singer, and Gerald Moore is an excellent pianist in these (and other) works.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*William Grant Still: The American Scene (Manhattan Chamber Orchestra, Richard Auldon Clark, Margaret Astrup, Newport Classic)*

The obvious attraction here is a selection of three of the five American Scenes (Southwest, Far West, East) Still composed in 1957, interesting suites in the typical Still sound. The CD also contains some good shorter orchestral works, including the beautiful Mother and Child. The main discovery for me though is Still as a song writer (and Margaret Astrup as a singer) in the four songs 'From the hearts of women", The Citadel, and Golden Days.


----------



## Rogerx

Joachim Raff: Works for Choir, Piano & Orchestra

Tra Nguyen (piano), Josefin Wolving, Lena Nordlund, Lena Palmquist (vocal soloists)

Symphony Orchestra of Norrlands Opera, Sångkraft Chamber Choir, Andrea Quinn


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Paul O'Dette's playing of Bach lute works is always elegant and precise with feathery touch.


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, The Art of Fugue BWV1080 Contrapunctus 1-6 - Emerson String Quartet








*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15/ Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19

Daniel Barenboim (piano)
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer


----------



## Art Rock

*Franz Strauss: Seven works for horn and piano
Richard Strauss: Introduction theme and variations, Andante
(Stefan Dohr, Markus Becker, Campanella)*

An interesting father/son combination in works for horn and piano. The CD starts with compositions by father Franz (1822-1905), who was a virtuoso horn player himself. The most interesting work of these for me is his Fantasy on Schubert's Sehnsuchtswalzer - by the time the seventh track starts, fatigue has set in at least with me. The two works by his son are honestly far more interesting,


----------



## OCEANE

Feltsman does commit himself to Bach keyboard works and has recorded most of the works.


----------



## elgar's ghost

John Ireland - various works part three.
for late morning and early afternoon.

_Mai-Dun_ - symphonic rhapsody for orchestra (1921):









Cello Sonata in G-minor (1923):








_Greater Love Hath No Man_ - motet for soprano, baritone, mixed choir
and organ, arr. for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra
[Text: biblical sources] (orig. 1912 - arr. 1924):









_When May is in His Prime_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Richard Edwardes] (1920):
_Fain Would I Change That Note_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Tobias Hume] (1921):
_Twilight Night_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Christina Rossetti] (1922):
_Heraclitus_ for four unaccompanied male voices
[Text: William Cory, after Callimachus] (1924):
_New Prince, New Pomp_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Robert Southwell] (1927):









_April_ - from _Two Pieces_ for piano (1925):
Piano Concerto in E-flat (1930):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Arpeggione Sonata & other works for cello and piano

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello) & Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Britten's 3 Suites for Cello Solo


----------



## haziz

Earlier today and yesterday evening:

Sibelius Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5














Glazunov Symphony No. 2


----------



## Rogerx

Goossens: Orchestral Works,

Phantasy Concerto & Symphony No. 2-Tasmin Little (violin)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
*Tragic Overture*, Op. 81
Lorin Maazel: Berliner Philharmoniker (1959)

Maazel's Brahms cycle from the mid-seventies was recorded in Cleveland; this recording was done some fifteen years earlier. Here is a twenty-eight year old Maazel in Berlin. Fairly propulsive readings of the first and final movements of the symphony, with relatively straightforward inner movements to my ears. The whole performance clocks in at just under 35 minutes. I'm not satisfied with the engineering; while tolerable, it seems that the high frequencies are lacking and the sound is a bit unnatural as a result. No audible distortion/truncation, though. This is such a difficult work to pull off; Maazel is at least satisfactory, but I find it interesting that Deutsche Grammophon would want to throw Maazel through the gauntlet with Brahms at such a young age.


----------



## Vasks

*Lortzing - Overture to "Undine" (Markl/Naxos)
Mendelssohn - Symphony #3 "Scottish" (Abbado/DG)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*

I hadn't thought much about exploring this until David Hurwitz mentioned it. This set is a relatively cheap download on Supraphon.cz, so maybe I'll jump at it.


----------



## jambo

*Rachmaninoff: *Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
*Rachmaninoff: *9 Études-Tableaux, Op. 39, No. 1 in C minor
*Rachmaninoff: *9 Études-Tableaux, Op. 39, No. 2 in A minor
*Rachmaninoff: *9 Études-Tableaux, Op. 39, No. 5 in E flat minor

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
Kirill Kondrashin
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
1963
-

*Rachmaninoff: *Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
André Previn
London Symphony Orchestra
1971


----------



## elgar's ghost

John Ireland - various works part four of four.
scattered throughout the rest of today.

Piano Trio no.3 in E (1938):









_The Holy Boy_ for solo piano, arr. for string quartet (orig. 1913 - arr. 1941):









_These Things Shall Be_ - cantata for baritone, mixed choir and orchestra
[Text: John Addington Symonds] (1936-37):
_The Holy Boy_ for piano, arr. for string orchestra (orig. 1913 - arr. 1941):









_Green Ways_ - three idylls for piano (1937):
_Sarnia: An Island Sequence_ - three pieces for piano (1940-41):
_Three Pastels_ for piano (1941):
_Columbine_ for piano (1949):









_The Holy Boy_ - prelude for piano, arr. for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Herbert Brown] (orig. 1913-15 - arr. 1941):
_A New Year Carol_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: anon. English] (1942):
_Immortality_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Henry Campion] (1942):
_The Hills_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: James Kirkup] (1953):
_Adam lay ybounden_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: anon. 15th century English carol] (1956):









_A London Overture_ for orchestra (1936):
_Epic March_ for orchestra (1941-42):
_Satyricon Overture_ for orchestra (1946):
Suite for orchestra from the music for the film _The Overlanders_,
posth. arr. by Charles Mackerras (orig. 1946 - arr. 1965):







​


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 & D935

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## SixFootScowl

JPC. Ordered 12 April. Arrived yesterday. I am okay with it. The price was right.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Aho* recording:


----------



## Rogerx

CD 16
STRAVINSKY
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
Ebony Concerto
Symphonies of Wind Instruments · Octet
Theo Bruins · George Pieterson · Edo de Waart


----------



## Bruce

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 168848
> 
> Feltsman does commit himself to Bach keyboard works and has recorded most of the works.


I agree. His recording of the Goldberg Variations is one of my favorites.


----------



## Bruce

I am starting my day with an excellent choice of piano sonatas, featuring:

*Liszt *- Piano Sonata in B minor - Kenneth Hamilton (piano)










This recording is just a touch bright and brittle in places, otherwise, Hamilton provides an excellent account, though I prefer Gilels or Cliburn by just a hair. 



*Rachmaninov *- Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28 - Ruth Laredo (piano)










Sony could certainly have found a better picture of Laredo for their cover of this CD box set. I find her to be one of the best interpreters of Rachmaninov's music. This set is a real gem. Only Vladimir Ashkenazy can match her in the first sonata, in my opinion. 


And finally, *Schubert *- Piano Sonata No. 17 in D major, D.850 - Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)











This 2-CD set is another excellent find. I've never found a recording of D.850 that can equal Ashkenazy's playing here, especially in the exquisite slow movement. The only criticism I have of this set is the performance of Mozart's Sonata for 2 pianos in D major, K.448 with Malcolm Frager, which sounds more like a read-through than a polished performance. In the case of Mozart's sonata, I prefer the recording by Lupu and Perahia.


----------



## Philidor

Far away from approaching my favourites - Karajan/Berlin (1974), Reiner/CSO (1962).

*Richard Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra op. 30*

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 2 H295_
*Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra / Vladimir Válek* • 2006 • Supraphon

Articulated, good orchestral balance, comfortable with the rhythm, and very slow! (In fact Válek is slightly faster than Fagen!). The high point must be the scherzo - The melodic line, the orchestral balance, and the joy it depicts are almost as good as Bělohlávek's. I said “almost” because there is a moment in the final third when the conductor/orchestra obviously lost it. Other than that, the phrasing in the first movement is nicely accentuated, but the slow movement and the finale are rather subdued. It is a mixed performance, I am afraid. Oh, Válek’s bass line is really thin, just as annoying as Bělohlávek's. However, while the Bělohlávek recording offers a lot more to out-weight its defects, the Válek does not.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Leon Fleisher plays Brahms' Händel Variations


----------



## Bachtoven 1

No.104.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I'd wager that 99% of the time someone posts something about RK (in this thread or any other) it's Scheherezade, so I'm giving something else a try


----------



## Philidor

Brilliant.

*Sergej Rachmaninov: Études-Tableaux op. 33 & 39*

Nikolai Lugansky, piano


----------



## Philidor

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Leon Fleisher plays Brahms' Händel Variations


Great idea.

*Johannes Brahms: Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von G. F. Händel op. 24*

Murray Perahia, piano


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Berliner Philharmoniker, James Levine, Siegfried Jerusalem, Jesse Norman, DG)*

A live recording from the nineties. The Berlin Philharmonic and Levine are of course high class in this repertoire. Jerusalem is a pleasant surprise, certainly given that this is live. One of the best tenors I've heard in this masterpiece - I'm a bit less happy with the fifth movement though (his third). Norman does mostly pretty well too, but still below the absolute top. The main potential drawback I see for this version is that both singers sound enhanced versus the orchestra in the mix - it does not bother me that much, but I could understand others might not like it. All things considered pretty good - not among the top 3, but definitely a keeper.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43*
_Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No. 8*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Camille Saint-Saëns: Piano Quintet, String Quartet No. 1 (Quartetto di Cremona, Andrea Lucchesini, Audite)*

Checking out this CD on the advice of @Merl . I have these works in the Naxos versions (Fine Arts Quartet, Ortiz). The early piano quintet is beautifully done here, but the first quartet (a relatively late work) is something else. They're going all-in, and it pays out big time, especially in the final movement. On the shortlist for future buying.


----------



## Merl

Nice readings from the cd rack. Not the very best out there but perfectly recommendable.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107*
_Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy









_


----------



## Itullian

8 cds of the the later and middle sonatas and assorted pieces.
Very good set.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

No.3 from this magnificent SACD set. Overall, I prefer this 1973 cycle to the 1960 one, at least for the improved sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3, Coriolan Overture*

Furtwangler with the VPO, 6/2/44.


----------



## Manxfeeder

For those wanting to own one of the world's longest symphonies, the download of the Dolezal recording is half price at Qobuz. I like the piece, but not everyone has my ears.


----------



## Bruce

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> I'd wager that 99% of the time someone posts something about RK (in this thread or any other) it's Scheherezade, so I'm giving something else a try


For an alternative RK work, I think you've made an excellent choice.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Bruce said:


> For an alternative RK work, I think you've made an excellent choice.


Perhaps yes, it wasn't random though. But if this opera is the best he has to offer outside of Scheherezade, then I finally know I can forget about him forever. Really don't care about Scheherezade either to be honest.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

Great performances of these two, but composition wise I still don't think these concerti are anywhere near the level of Nos. 2 & 3. The last movement of No. 1 is great and parts of No. 4 are as well, but Nos. 2 & 3 are on another level.

*Rachmaninoff: *Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 1
*Rachmaninoff: *Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
André Previn
London Symphony Orchestra
1971


----------



## Klavierman

Superb playing and audio quality.


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 & Scottish Fantasy*
_Kyung Wha Chung (violin)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Rudolf Kempe_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I'm totally biased towards the string sextet version, but once in a while I like to give the orchestral version a try, maybe something without a conductor will help do the trick. And then, the two chamber symphonies


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 2* in C major, Op. 61
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1971)









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1977)









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 1*
Rafael Kubelík: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (1967)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Christoph von Dohnányi: Philharmonia Orchestra (2009)

A busy afternoon of listening for me.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The Four Seasons


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Liszt Ballades Nos. 1 & 2* from the *Leslie Howard* Hyperion set:


----------



## Klavierman

After the horror in Texas today, I needed the balm of late Beethoven.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Britten Simple Symphony* (version for string quartet) with the *Emperor Quartet* on BIS:


----------



## SanAntone

Fantastic work by a composer new to me: Jean Huré (1877-1930)






Definitely a composer who has been undeservedly neglected.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 
CD 2

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Rachmaninov Youth Symphony in D minor* with *Kitajenko* and the *Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra* from this box set:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> *Camille Saint-Saëns: Piano Quintet, String Quartet No. 1 (Quartetto di Cremona, Andrea Lucchesini, Audite)*
> 
> Checking out this CD on the advice of @Merl . I have these works in the Naxos versions (Fine Arts Quartet, Ortiz). The early piano quintet is beautifully done here, but the first quartet (a relatively late work) is something else. They're going all-in, and it pays out big time, especially in the final movement. On the shortlist for future buying.


I posted about this CD about a month or so ago. It's delightful from start to finish and, yes, Saint-Saëns' SQs are something else. Do check out the 2nd one if you haven't already.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Tonight's listening:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Rachmaninov Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 44* with *Previn* leading the *London Symphony Orchestra* from this set:










In the Rachmaninov Previn symphony set I own, it was issued on Warner in conjunction with Tower Records and all of three discs are hybrid SACDs. A Japanese-only release.  Fidelity is remarkable.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76

Chiaroscuro Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 5 in D major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 6 in E flat major


----------



## 13hm13

Matthijs Vermeulen: Symphonies [Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Gennady Rozhdestvensky]


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet D minor op. 103 (unfinished)*

Tátrai Quartet










Every time I go through the full set of Haydn's string quartets, it is a great pleasure.

The Tátrais are not too bad, good old-fashioned playing. The same category as Mozarts violin concertos with Suk and the Prague Chamber Orchestra or Mahler with Bruno Walter - it just makes the impression of a fully natural understanding of right and evil in music. Maybe I am too romantic, just my perspective ...


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

CD 1

MOZART
Divertimenti KV 166, 240,213
Edo de Waart


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more work before bed: *Ravel Shéhérazade* with *Christiane Karg* and *David Afkham* conducting the *Bamberger Symphoniker* -










Exquisite performance of one of my favorite song cycles.


----------



## Philidor

Another one.

*Hans Werner Henze: String Quartet No. 4 (1976)*

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Merl

I've got a busy morning of typing up reports so I've popped some Haydn on to keep me company.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

An incredible, era-defining reference recording which has slayed all comers for 65 years now…


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Oberon

Donald Grobe (Oberon), Plácido Domingo (Huon), Birgit Nilsson (Reiza), Julia Hamari (Fatima), Hermann Prey (Sherasmin), Marga Schiml (Puck), Arleen Auger (Mermaids)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Suk - The Ripening
Foerster - Symphony 4
Ancerl/Czech Phil









Weill - The Seven Deadly Sins
Berg - Lulu Suite
Masur/NY Phil









Weinberg - Symphony 3, Golden Key Suite No 4
Svedlund/Gothenburg SO


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's)*

CD 3: Symphonies 1 and 2. Strauss wrote his first symphony in 1880 when he was 16 years old, and his second four years later. Style-wise, there is not much here to foreshadow the Strauss that we know, but they are good (not brilliant) romantic symphonies nonetheless.

_I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above._


----------



## sAmUiLc

This American tenor has vocal heft, ping and power.. fits for heroic roles.


----------



## Art Rock

*William Grant Still: Symphony No. 3, Festive Overture, Romance for Saxophone and Piano, Folk Suite No.4, Three Rhythmic Spirituals, I feel like my Time ain't long (Various, Cambria)*

My last Still CD to replay. An interesting mixture of orchestral pieces, chamber music and choral works. I particularly like the Romance for Saxophone and Piano, and the Folk Suite No. 4 for Flute Clarinet, Cello and Piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37/Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58

Daniel Barenboim (piano)
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Lieder (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore, EMI, 6 CD's)*

CD3: Opus 36, 37, 39, 41, 43. Recordings from 1968-1970. This box presents wonderful versions of Strauss' Lieder. Of course, I very much like DFD as a Lieder singer, and Gerald Moore is an excellent pianist in these (and other) works.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart ; Chamber music

Disc 4

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## OCEANE

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 168868


It's possible my first CD of Bartoli and I collect most of hers afterwards..


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - various works 
part one for this afternoon.​Many of Ligeti's early pieces were folk-based, following in the footsteps of his illustrious countrymen Kodály and Bartók. The real goodies were to come after Ligeti had left Hungary amidst the crackdown which followed the 1956 uprising but I find that it is still worth investigating this first period, even if Hungary during those times was hardly the ideal place for the kind of creative evolution that Ligeti, mindful of contemporaneous musical developments in the West, was looking to undergo.

_Három Weöres-dal_ [_Three Weöres Songs_] for voice and piano
[Texts: Sándor Weöres] (1946-47):
_Négy lakodalmi tánc_ [_Four Wedding Dances_] for three female voices and piano
[Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1950):
_Öt Arany-dal_ [_Five Arany Songs_] for voice and piano
[Texts: János Arany] (1952):









_Andante_ and _Allegretto_ for string quartet (1950):









_Régi magyar társas táncok_ [_Old Hungarian Ballroom Dances_]
for flute, clarinet and strings (1949):
_Baladă şi joc_ [_Ballad and Dance_] -
originally for school orchestra (1950):
_Concert românesc_ for orchestra (1951):









_Induló_ [_March_] for piano duet (1942):
_Polifón etüd_ [_Polyphonic Étude_] for piano duet (1943):
_Allegro_ for piano duet (1943):
_Due capricci_ for piano (1947):
_Invention_ for piano (1948):
_Három lakodalmi tánc_ [_Three Wedding Dances_] for piano duet (1950):
_Sonatina_ for piano duet (1950):
_Musica ricercata XI_: _Omaggio a Girolamo Frescobaldi_] 
for piano, arr. for organ (orig. 1951-53 - arr. 1953):









_Idegen földön_ [_Far From Home_] - four songs for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Texts: Bálint Balassa/Hungarian and Slovakian folk sources] (1945-46):
_Betlehemi királyok_ [_Kings of Bethlehem_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Attila József] (1946):
_Húsvét_ [_Easter_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1946):
_Magos Kősziklának_ [_From a High Mountain Rock_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1946):
_Magány_ [_Solitude_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Sándor Weöres] (1946):
_Bujdosó_ [_The Fugitive_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1946):
_Két kánon_ [_Two Canons_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Texts: Slovakian folk sources/Sándor Weöres] (1947/1952):
_Lakodalmas_ [_Wedding Song_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1950):
_Hortobágy_ - three songs for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1951):
_Haj, ifjuság!_ [_Hey, Youth!_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1951):
_Kállai kettős_ [_Double-Dance from Kállo_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1952):


----------



## OCEANE

While listening this album of Nobuyuki Tsujii, I have no other version in mind but totally focus on his performance with admiration and respect....I can't imagine how much effort he has made to achieve this and his others...


----------



## Vasks

*Lionel Monckton - Overture to "The Arcadians" (Sutherland/ASV)
Derek Scott - Suite Grotesque (Mann/Toccata)
Maurice Johnstone - Tarn Hows (Sutherland/ASV)
Malcolm Arnold - Selections from "Solitaire" (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Schönberg complete works for string quartet: Presto in C major, Scherzo in F major, Unnumbered SQ in D major from 1897, and the 4 canonical SQ's. Sandrine Piau is the soprano in the 2nd.


----------



## campy




----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto & Lalo: Symphonie espagnole

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko, Omer Meir Wellber


----------



## Baxi

From this Set* 'Alexander Gauk - Edition Vol.1' * / CD4

Aram Khatchaturian
*Symphony No.1*
USSR State Radio & TV Symphony Orchestra
(1958)

Michael Glinka
* "Memory of Friendship"*
Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra
(1957)

*Patriotic Song*
USSR State Symphony Orchestra
(1950)


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87*
_Trio Testore_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Liszt Dante Symphony, S. 109* with *Masur* and the *Gewandhausorchester Leipzig*:










Great stuff! I haven't heard any of Liszt's orchestral works in ages. Masur and his Gewandhaus forces are more than up to the task.


----------



## haziz

*Rubinstein, A: Cello Sonata No. 1 in D major, Op. 18*
_Michal Kanka, Jaromir Klepac









_


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor


Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim
Recorded: 2010-06-27
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Berlin


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Liszt Piano Sonata in B Minor, S 178* with *Krystian Zimerman* from this 2-CD set:


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Karajan is always at his best in the music of Strauss and this is no exception.


----------



## Malx

Recent arrival:
*Schubert, String Quartet No 10 D87 - Quatuor van Kuijk.*

Schubert with a Mozartian influence played delightfully in absolutely fabulous sound - very, very enjoyable music making.


----------



## Manxfeeder




----------



## haziz

I am not familiar with this recording of two of my favorite concertante works for violin and orchestra. Thanks to Rogerx for highlighting the recording. Giving it a spin.


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Piano Quartets, K.478, K.493
Menuhin Festival Piano Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'

Heather Harper, Lucia Popp, Arleen Auger (sopranos), Yvonne Minton (mezzo), Helen Watts (contralto), Rene Kollo (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Sängerknaben & Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Mahler 6th* from this *Solti CSO* set:


----------



## Philidor

Tomorrow will be a public holiday.

*Richard Strauss: Don Quixote op. 35*

Yo-Yo Ma, violoncello
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Symphony No 7 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Ferenc Fricsay.*

These days I tend to gravitate towards smaller scale orchestras and swifter readings in Beethoven but Fricsay's more 'traditional' Beethoven still has a place in my player - despite the slightly diffuse sound.
Variety, the spice of musical life!


----------



## Philidor

After the Don Quixote some other heroic cello deed.

*Antonín Dvořák: Concerto B minor for Violoncello and Orchestra op. 104*

Alisa Weilerstein, violoncello
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto
Sarah Chang
Berliner Philharmoniker | Simon Rattle


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Finishing up this recording, beautifully played, but perhaps a bit safe










And later his bagatelles and piano minutiae


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-1st 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Harnoncourt and the COE


----------



## pmsummer

DINASTIA BORGIA
_Church and Power in the Renaissance_
La Capella Reial de Catalunya
Hespèrion XXI
*Jordi Savall* - director
_Alia Vox_

3-CD Book + DVD


----------



## Merl

A new recording to me. Gotta, admit the first violin playing is especially beautiful.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Tippett Concerto for Double String Orchestra* with *Marriner* and *Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields* from this set:


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Shaughnessy

*Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection*

New York Philharmonic
Sir John Barbirolli

Purcell: Suite for strings, woodwind and horns 

Debussy: Images for orchestra: II. Ibéria 

Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32

Beautifully remastered - Vibrant - joyous - almost euphoric performances...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Philidor said:


> Tomorrow will be a public holiday.
> 
> *Richard Strauss: Don Quixote op. 35*
> 
> Yo-Yo Ma, violoncello
> Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Andris Nelsons


My Strauss Nelsons set arrived yesterday. How are you enjoying the performances so far? How do they measure up against the well-established classic performances?


----------



## Philidor

Neo Romanza said:


> My Strauss Nelsons set arrived yesterday. How are you enjoying the performances so far? How do they measure up against the well-established classic performanc


Thank you for asking. I enjoyed Aus Italien although I don't know this piece to well, same for Macbeth. Don Juan was ok, but not brilliant, same for Tod und Verklärung. Till Eulenspiegel was gorgeous. Zarathustra ok. Don Quixote sounded great, but this piece isn't at the center of my Strauss repertoire, too. (I should listen to it more often.)

Looking forward to Heldenleben and Alpensinfonie and the other works.

Sound is often great.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - various works
part two for the rest of today.

Sonata for solo cello (1948 and 1953):









_Musica ricercata_ - eleven pieces for piano (1951-53):









Six pieces from _Musica ricercata_ for solo piano, arr. as
_Six Bagatelles_ for wind quintet (orig. 1951-53 - arr. 1953):









String Quartet no.1 [_Métamorphoses nocturnes]_ (1953-54):









_Inaktelki nóták_ [_Tunes from Inaktelke_] -
four songs for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1953):
_Pápainé_ [_Widow Pápai_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Hungarian folk sources] (1953):
_Mátraszentimrei dalok_ [_Songs from Mátraszentimre_] -
four songs for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Texts: Hungarian folk sources] (1955):
_Éjszaka_ [_Night_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Sándor Weöres] (1955):
_Reggel_ [_Morning_] for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: Sándor Weöres] (1955):







​


----------



## Dulova Harps On

More Telemann lined up for work tonight :


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Manxfeeder

Shaughnessy said:


> *Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection*
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifully remastered - Vibrant - joyous - almost euphoric performances...


I'd talked myself out of this set because I was afraid the sound would not be very good. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## 59540

.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Villa-Lobos Harp Concerto* with *Susanna Mildonian* and *Eduardo Mata* and the *Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio-France*:










One of two performances of this concerto issued on CD. I think there's some other ones on older LPs, but they've never been reissued. It's a beautiful work. Written in the early 1950s, it is certainly a late V-L work (he died in 1959). Thankfully, it gets a fine performance here, but I think a more modern recording would do even more wonders for it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Philidor said:


> Thank you for asking. I enjoyed Aus Italien although I don't know this piece to well, same for Macbeth. Don Juan was ok, but not brilliant, same for Tod und Verklärung. Till Eulenspiegel was gorgeous. Zarathustra ok. Don Quixote sounded great, but this piece isn't at the center of my Strauss repertoire, too. (I should listen to it more often.)
> 
> Looking forward to Heldenleben and Alpensinfonie and the other works.
> 
> Sound is often great.


Thanks for the feedback, Philidor. I bought this set for a good price and thought it might be good even though I'm not exactly enamored with Nelsons conducting in general. Also, one of the reasons I asked is because he's up against some of the great conductors of our time in this repertoire: Karajan, Kempe, Szell, Böhm, Ormandy, Blomstedt, Mehta, Sinopoli, Bernstein et. al. I'll have to dig into the set over the weekend. Too many musical irons in the fire right now. I'm sure you know how this is.


----------



## Helgi

*Silvestrov: Symphony No. 5*
Lahti SO, Jukka-Pekka Saraste

Something very Twin Peaks-y about the 5th


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: Symphonies
Herbert von Karajan, Rafael Kubelík, George Szell, Georg Solti

I used to dislike Schumann but I'm coming around to him now. These are a nice break from all the Brahms I've been hearing lately. Obviously there is very thick orchestration, which I can get used to; I have warmed up to Schumann's motivic development, something important in Brahms also. These symphonies are an important link in the chain between symphonic classicism and modernism, but they are also enjoyable and can stand on their own.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Stravinsky The Firebird* (original 1910 version) with *Boulez* conducting the *New York Philharmonic*:


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## pmsummer

GERMAN MUSIC FOR VIOLS & HARPSICHORD
*Theodor Schwartzkopff - Johann Jacob Froberger - Carlo Farina - Johann Schenck - Samuel Scheidt*
Les Filles de Sainte Colombe
_
Magnatune_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 1*

Listening on Spotify.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Stravinsky Pétrouchka* with *Bernstein* conducting the *New York Philharmonic* from this set:


----------



## Shaughnessy

Manxfeeder said:


> *Sibelius, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> Listening on Spotify.


This is the link to the compendium of reviews which Presto Music collated in the review of the set -









Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection


Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection. RCA: 19075988382. Buy 6 CDs online. Benny Goodman (clarinet), Robert Casadesus (piano), Nathan Milstein (violin) New York Philharmonic, Sir John Barbirolli



www.prestomusic.com





and the specific reference to the Sibelius work -

And Sibelius's First Symphony" should delight fans of Barbirolli's 1960s complete traversal of the symphonies ... The conductor's warmth, vision, and emotional urgency has lost none of its appeal in the more than half century that has passed" (Fanfare).


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Bruce

A few more piano sonatas for me today. 

Brahms - Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, Op. 5 - Hélène Grimaud (piano)










Forgive me if I gush a bit about this recording, but no one as young as Grimaud was when she recorded this should be able to call forth the emotional depth of this sonata. She sometimes allows her left and right hand to get out of sync, which just emphasizes the youthful recklessness of Brahms's writing in the first movement. Altogether, a fantastic recording. 

Chopin - Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-flat minor, Op. 35 - Hélène Grimaud (piano)










Prokofiev - Piano Sonata No. 8 in B-flat major, Op. 84 - Lazar Berman (piano)










Szymanowski - Piano Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 21 - Martin Roscoe (piano)










One of my favorite sonatas. I've listened to quite a few recordings, but I feel that Roscoe's is the best.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Monsalvat reminded me I have not listened to Szell and Schumann for a while….but William, not Robert….

Szell conducts Barber - Concerto For Piano And Orchestra, Op. 38 w/John Browning piano & William Schuman - A Song Of Orpheus w/Leonard Rose cello. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1964


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

Very much in a mood for piano concerti this morning. I love being able to stream all the OOP box sets from YouTube Music, helps a lot with the box set fomo.

*Tchaikovsky: *Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23

Elena Gilels (piano)
Evgeny Svetlanov
USSR State Symphony Orchestra
-

*Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83

Leon Fleisher (piano)
George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Stravinsky Le sacre du printemps* with *Markevitch* conducting the *Philharmonia Orchestra*:


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphosis Of Themes By Carl Maria Von Weber & Janáček - Sinfonietta For Orchestra, Op. 60. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1968


----------



## sAmUiLc

Op. 50


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Stravinsky Les noces* with *Currentzis* and various soloists and *MusicAeterna*:


----------



## pmsummer

HARMONIA ARTIFICIOSA
*Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber*
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel - director/violin
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## pmsummer

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing *Stravinsky Le sacre du printemps* with *Markevitch* conducting the *Philharmonia Orchestra*:


Those sure don't look like dinosaurs to me. Must be an H.I.P. recording.


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Koechlin - Les Bandar-Log, Op. 176 & Messiaen - Chronochromie For Orchestra
Boulez conducts Boulez - Les Soleil Des Eaux.
BBC Symphony Orchestra & BBC Symphony Chorus
Angel 1965


----------



## sAmUiLc

Hammerklavier








I count this as THE favorite of mine along with Levy on Marston. But the two are poles apart in interpretation.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Very powerful performances and very good sound.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Schoenberg String Quartet No. 2 in F sharp, Op. 10* with *Susan Narucki* and the *Schoenberg Quartet*:










Sizzling Arnie!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Meeting of two giants


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two back-to-back performances of *Appalachian Spring* in two arrangements from the composer --- the original chamber ensemble and full orchestra versions:

From these recordings -

















An American masterpiece!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Terrific music, tremendous singing!


----------



## Rogerx

Voices of Ascension - Chant To Renaissance

Kathy Theil (soprano)

Voices of Ascension, Dennis Keene


anon.: Ave verum corpus
anon.: Rejoice in the Lord alway
Hildegard: Ave generosa
Hildegard: O virga ac diadema
Byrd: From virgin's womb this day did spring
Byrd: Justorum animae
Byrd: Miserere mei
Byrd: Sing joyfully
Josquin: Ave Christe immolate
Dufay: Alma Redemptoris Mater II
Farrant, R: Lord, for thy tender mercy's sake
Gregorian Chant: Agnus Dei (Missa cum jubilis)
Gregorian Chant: Ave Verum Corpus
Gregorian Chant: Kyrie (Missa cum jubilis)
Gregorian Chant: Sanctus (Missa cum jubilis)
Ingegneri: Tenebræ factæ sunt
Isaac: Missa Prolationem: Sanctus
Lotti: Crucifixus
Lotti: Crucifixus in 8 parts
Palestrina: Ascendo ad Patrem
Palestrina: Hodie Christus natus est
Palestrina: Sitivit anima mea
Palestrina: Surge, illuminare
Tallis: In ieiunio et fletu
Weelkes: Alleluia, I heard a voice
Weelkes: Hosanna to the Son of David


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night *Sibelius The Wood Nymph, Op. 15* with *Vänskä* conducting the *Lahti Symphony Orchestra* from this set:


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ballades








I find #1 is the weak link here, the rests are fine.

Scherzos


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphony No. 1, Op. 7 & Little Suite in A Minor, Op. 1

Esa-Pekka Salonen, New Stockholm Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Ludwig Schon

Lil Ludi loves his Lieder…


----------



## Philidor

Neo Romanza said:


> Also, one of the reasons I asked is because he's up against some of the great conductors of our time in this repertoire: Karajan, Kempe, Szell, Böhm, Ormandy, Blomstedt, Mehta, Sinopoli, Bernstein et. al. I'll have to dig into the set over the weekend. Too many musical irons in the fire right now. I'm sure you know how this is.


Yes, it is always difficult for a new reocrding to compete with almost one century of history ... the probability that the latest recording is the best is close to zero, even if the distribution is uniform, provided that "the best" is a sensible term to discard recordings from each other ... for Don Juan, Tod und Verklärung and Zarathustra, Nelsons was quite far away from being an alternative to my favourites, but Till flashed me. - And for the irons ... yes. Too much music, too few lifetime.


----------



## Philidor

Ascension.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

"Wer da gläubet und getauft wird" BWV 37
"Auf Christi Himmelfahrt allein" BWV 2^7*

Lenneke Ruiken, Meg Bragle, Andrew Tortise, Dietrich Henschel
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## sAmUiLc

Chaconne








The best Kissin recording I know. He was truly awesome then. Now so boring 🤨


----------



## jambo

Helping me get through the afternoon at work.

*Prokofiev: *Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
*Ravel: *Piano Concerto in G major

Alexis Weissenberg (piano)
Seiji Ozawa
Orchestre De Paris
1970











*Beethoven: *Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73, “Emperor”

Eugene Istomin (piano)
Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra
1958


----------



## MusicSybarite

*Korngold: Sinfonietta in B major, Op. 5*










Along with Langgaard's Symphony No. 1, some of the most impressive works written by a youngster. Korngold was an innate fine orchestrator.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Grieg








Emil Gilels / Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - various works
part three for this morning.

The composer's first dozen years after leaving Hungary,
during which time his music took a mighty leap forward.

_Volumina_ for organ (1961-62 - rev. 1966):
_Continuum_ for harpsichord (1968):
_Two Studies_ for organ (1967 and 1969):









_Artikulation_ for tape (1958):
_Apparitions_ for orchestra (1958-59):
_Atmosphères_ for orchestra (1961):
_Aventures_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, baritone and
seven instrumentalists [Texts: György Ligeti] (1962):
_Nouvelles Aventures_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, baritone and
seven instrumentalists [Texts: György Ligeti] (1962-65):
_Requiem_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano,
mixed choir and orchestra (1963-65):
Cello Concerto (1966):
_Lontano_ for orchestra (1967):









_Lux Aeterna_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1966):









_Ten Pieces_ for wind quintet (1968):









String Quartet no.2 (1968):







​


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Manon: ballet/ Massenet: Le Carillon - Ballet


Covent Garden Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Richard Bonynge


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart








This is the other sinfornia concertante.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Klusak - Variations on a Theme by Gustav Mahler
Novak - Autumn Symphony









Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
Bohm/Vienna; Rysanek, Hopf, Goltz, Schoeffler, Hongen









Mozart - Divertimento K563
Schubert - String Trio D471
Trio Zimmermann









Mahler - Symphony 4
Bychkov/Czech Phil; Reiss
An excellent start to this new cycle.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Richard Strauss*
_Also sprach Zarathustra_
*Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan* • 1979 Live • HDTT

Lean and mean. Still glorious and overwhelming though. There are some imperfections in the playing, and perhaps surprisingly, _beautiful sound_ does not seem to be the goal in this concert; and I seriously suspect there is that mythical (?) deliberately-not-playing-in-unison thing in action here (e.g. in Von den Hinterweltlern). The result is an intense and mesmerizing performance. Take a breath. Wow!


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Lieder (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore, EMI, 6 CD's)*

CD4: Opus 46-49. Recordings from 1968-1970. This box presents wonderful versions of Strauss' Lieder. Of course, I very much like DFD as a Lieder singer, and Gerald Moore is an excellent pianist in these (and other) works


----------



## Barbebleu

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 168913
> 
> View attachment 168914


One of Woodduck’s best compilations!


----------



## Barbebleu

Art Rock said:


> *Richard Strauss: Lieder (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore, EMI, 6 CD's)*
> 
> CD4: Opus 46-49. Recordings from 1968-1970. This box presents wonderful versions of Strauss' Lieder. Of course, I very much like DFD as a Lieder singer, and Gerald Moore is an excellent pianist in these (and other) works


This is a terrific box. I still have my vinyl set but tend to listen to the CDs. Too much trouble turning the sides. How lazy is that?😂


----------



## sAmUiLc

I might love him more in non-Wagnerian roles. On this CD, three examples.


----------



## Art Rock

*Barbara Strozzi: Sinfonias, Cantatas, Lamentos (Ensemble Poïésis, Aeon)*

Barbara Strozzi (1619 - 1677) was an Italian composer of the Baroque Period. She is credited by some with the invention of the cantata. This is not my usual fare, but I quite like her works on this CD (the only one I have).


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer


Beethoven: Abscheulicher! Wo eilst du hin? (from Fidelio)
Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## Philidor

Nice moments ...

*Richard Strauss: Ein Heldenleben op. 40*

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons










... but quite strechted (about 49 mins), and imho Nelsons did non always succeed in transforming the extra time in extra listening experience.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> This is a must have for me,thank you for posting !



Did you ordered it already?
[/QUOTE]
only Presto at the moment,I wait till it is more available.tomorrow is the realease date


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Strauss has a rather complicated recording history and it wasn't actually discovered until the 1990s. Klemperer was supposed to have conducted, but rather tired and _Don Quixote_ not being a particular favourite of his, he withdrew after the first day. Boult took over the sessions, though it seems their recording was pure accident, and the result of someone flipping the switch as they started working. 

The Lalo with Barenboin is a live performance from Cleveland in 1973, when she was in remission from the MS which eventually forced her to give up performing altogether.


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Symphony No 5 - Halle Orchestra, Mark Elder.*

A recording that is maybe overlooked, but is in my view well worth a listen.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Barbebleu said:


> One of *Woodduck*’s best compilations!



















The caption for the photo on the top reads - "Go ahead, lad, I'm listening..."

The caption for the photo on the bottom reads - "Oh, fer chrissake, Shaughnessy, give it a rest..."


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8 - Libor Pesek - RLPO *


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann Cantatas: Easter, Ascension & Pentecost

Stefanie Wust (soprano), Angela Froemer (contralto), Georg Poplutz (tenor) & Jens Hamann (bass)

Collegium vocale Siegen & Hannoversche Hofkapelle, Ulrich Stötzel


----------



## Philidor

An American in ... Moscow. Sometimes I just need an op. 23.

*Peter I. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 B-flat minor op. 23*

Van Cliburn, piano
RCA Symphony Orchestra
Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony, I. A Song for All Seas, All Ships (

Jonathan Summers (bass-baritone), Lena Phillips (director), Dame
Felicity Lott (soprano), Cantilena (vocals)
Richard Cooke, London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1989-03-21
Recording Venue: 19-21 March 1989, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Shaughnessy

Continuing onwards... I'm deriving immense pleasure from these recordings - They just seem to be exactly what I need to hear when I need to hear them the most.

Recorded between 1938 and 1943, there might be a slight sense of compression but it wasn't a factor for me - I've been able to "hear" the performance rather than the "recording", For recordings made over 80 years ago, the remastering is remarkable.

The music itself resonates on a deeply personal basis - Why? - I have no idea... There are times when I'm convinced that my appreciation for (or lack of) music is essentially neurological - Hard-wired neural pathways - this chaotic series of connected neurons that randomly send signals from one part of the brain to another. Some of the neurons reach their intended destination - some only make it halfway - and the rest just kind of wander around aimlessly wondering exactly why they walked into this room and where they might have left their car keys and where did they lose their sunglasses and why are they wearing only one shoe.... and even that one is on the wrong foot... But maybe that's just me...

*Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection*

Ottorino Resphighi: Antiche danze et arie per liuto, Suite No. 3 

Ottorino Resphighi: Fontane di Roma 

Schubert: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, D417 'Tragic' 

Schubert: 5 Minuets with 6 Trios, D89


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Don Juan, recorded 1973.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some of Gubaidulina's chamber music. A CD I have had for years but have not played for a long time. Great stuff!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

CD 2

















*


----------



## OCEANE

I think the recording is somehow lack of balance of three instruments.
The cello sounds as loud as the piano. I feel no separation but three sounds mix together.
I did check others' review and confirmed my observation. Nevertheless, I still finished listening Piano trio No.1.


----------



## OCEANE

Simply for comparison of the sonic quality with the above one, I would like to use 'beautiful' to describe how I feel about this album.


----------



## OCEANE

sAmUiLc said:


> Chaconne
> View attachment 168907
> 
> The best Kissin recording I know. He was truly awesome then. Now so boring 🤨


I once watched Kissin's live performance of Beethoven late piano sonatas and echo with Bach Italian Concerto. That is one of my unforgettable concerts.


----------



## Art Rock

*Steven Stucky: American Muse, Rhapsodies, Concerto for Orchestra (Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose, Sanford Sylvan, BMPO)*

Steven Edward Stucky (1949 - 2016) was an American composer. Rhapsodies for Orchestra (2008) is a single-movement orchestral work that is a good opener for the CD. American Muse (1999), for baritone and orchestra, reminds me of various American composers (most notably Bernstein and Barber), which is probably the intention given the title of the work. The Concerto for Orchestra is actually his first one, composed in 1987 - not the Pulitzer Prize-(2005) winning second one. The first one was actually a finalist for the 1988 Pulitzer Prize for Music, and for me the best piece on the CD. Interesting composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: King Kristian II, incidental music, Op. 27, etc.

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä



Sibelius: Karelia Suite, Op. 11 
Sibelius: Pelléas and Mélisande Suite, Op. 46


----------



## OCEANE

German composer Max Bruch's violin concerto No.1 might be under the shadow of the big four but I like it as much as Beethoven's


----------



## Vasks

Art Rock said:


>


This baby has been on my Want List for several years now. I'm just waiting for a cheap used one.


----------



## Vasks

*Ries - Overture to Schiller's Tragedy Don Carlos (Griffiths/cpo)
Krommer - Partita in E-flat, Op.45, No.2 (Blomhert/Chandos)
Kalliwoda - Concertino for Oboe & Otchestra, Op.110 (Goritzki/Claves)*


----------



## Enthusiast

After a lot of accordion music by Gubaidulina this one is like cream.


----------



## sbmonty

D'Anglebert: Pièces de Claveçin
Andreas Staier


----------



## Baxi

From this Set / CD12:

Richard Strauss 
*Till Eulenspiegel lustige Streiche *
Philharmonia Orchestra
Lorin Maazel
(London/ Kingsway Hall/ 19, 25 & 28 Juni 1962)

Gabriel Fauré 
*Pavane *
Orchestre de chambre de Lausanne
Armin Jordan
(Lausanne/ Salle Paderewsky/ November 1981)

Vincenzo Tommasini - after Domenico Scarlatti 
*Le donne di buon umore*
Philharmonia Orchestra
Igor Markevitch
(London/ Abbey Road Studio No.1/ 13 Mai 1957)

Igor Stravinsky 
*Feu d'artifice *
Philharmonia Orchestra
Eliahu Inbal
(London/ Blackheath Concert Hall/Mai 1990)

Anatoly Liadov
*Kikimora
Baba-Yaga*
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Dmitrij Kitajenko
(Bergen/ Grieghallen/ 20 - 23 Februar 1991)

Erik Satie
*Parade*
Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson
(Toulouse/ Halle-aux-Grains/ 8 - 10 & 15 Juni 1988)


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - various works part four scattered throughout 
the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

_Ramifications_ for twelve solo strings (1968-69):
_Chamber concerto_ for thirteen instrumentalists (1969-70):
_Melodien_ for orchestra (1971):
_Double concerto_ for flute, oboe and orchestra (1972):
_Clocks and Clouds_ for twelve female voices and orchestra
[Text: International Phonetic Alphabet] (1973):
_San Francisco Polyphony_ for orchestra (1973-74):
Eight pieces from _Musica ricercata_ for piano, arr. for
bayan by Max Bonnay (orig. 1951-53 - arr. 1970s?):









_Three Pieces_ for two pianos (1976):
_Passacaglia ungherese_ for harpsichord (1978):
_Hungarian Rock_ - chaconne for harpsichord (1978):









Trio for violin, horn and piano (1982):









_Drei Phantasien nach Friedrich Hölderlin_ for
unaccompanied mixed choir (1982)
_Magyar Etüdök_ - three songs for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Texts: Sándor Weöres] (1983):


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> *Steven Stucky: American Muse, Rhapsodies, Concerto for Orchestra (Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose, Sanford Sylvan, BMPO)*
> 
> Steven Edward Stucky (1949 - 2016) was an American composer. Rhapsodies for Orchestra (2008) is a single-movement orchestral work that is a good opener for the CD. American Muse (1999), for baritone and orchestra, reminds me of various American composers (most notably Bernstein and Barber), which is probably the intention given the title of the work. The Concerto for Orchestra is actually his first one, composed in 1987 - not the Pulitzer Prize-(2005) winning second one. The first one was actually a finalist for the 1988 Pulitzer Prize for Music, and for me the best piece on the CD. Interesting composer.





Vasks said:


> This baby has been on my Want List for several years now. I'm just waiting for a cheap used one.


I looked this one up - just on a whim - It reminded me of the days when I used to buy records because they had a "cool cover" - and found the complete label authorized recording on YouTube - Consequently, while not quite audiophile quality - It does provide a chance to hear the work in question - Definitely worth a listen...



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lEYvXvIQlxeMRTjq_igO9yrH7TFbTHwMI



Discogs has a used copy for 16.00 US plus 4 for S & H - 





__





Steven Stucky, Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose, Sanford Sylvan - Steve Stucky: American Muse (SACD, US, 2016) For Sale | Discogs


Shop the 2016 US SACD release of Steve Stucky: American Muse by Steven Stucky, Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose, Sanford Sylvan at Discogs.




www.discogs.com





And there's a dude on eBay that is offering one up for only 99.99 if you're one of those people who like to pay five times more than they have to for something.


----------



## Art Rock

*Arthur Sullivan: the Gilbert and Sullivan Overtures (Royal Ballet Sinfonia, Andrew Penny, Naxos)*

Arthur Sullivan (1842 - 1900) was an English composer. He is best known for 14 operatic collaborations with the dramatist W. S. Gilbert. This CD collects a dozen of overtures to these works, all as tuneful and fun as one would expect.


----------



## Malx

Something by a composer that I rarely reach for.

*Roussel, Symphony No 3 - Orchestre National de France, Leonard Bernstein.








*


----------



## Philidor

Next cantata for Ascension.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Gott fähret auf mit Jauchzen" BWV 43*

Barbara Schlick, Catherine Patriasz, Christoph Prégardien, Peter Kooy
Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor'/ Beethoven: Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80

Daniel Barenboim (piano)
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Otto Klemperer


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Adams City Noir* with *David Robertson* conducting the *Saint Louis SO*:










_City Noir_ is, if I'm remembering what the composer said, his homage to Gershwin and Jerry Goldsmith but filtered through his own stylistic lens.


----------



## Philidor

In the end, the oratorio.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Gott fähret auf mit Jauchzen" BWV 11 (Ascension oratorio)*

Siri Thornhill, Petra Noskaiova, Christoph Genz, Jan van der Crabben
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's)*

CD 4: Symphonic fragments and fantasies on Die Frau ohne Schatten, Die Liebe der Danae, and Die ägyptische Helena . These operas are of course pretty well known, but some of the best parts have been transformed into these fragments and fantasies - as the download did not include booklets, I'm not sure whether they were made by Strauss himself.

_I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above._


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata No. 1 in C minor Op. 32
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor Op. 92
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75


----------



## Enthusiast

I suppose the Lalo is the main work, here: not a piece I greatly like but this programme is good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Art Rock said:


> *Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's)*
> 
> CD 4: Symphonic fragments and fantasies on Die Frau ohne Schatten, Die Liebe der Danae, and Die ägyptische Helena . _These operas are of course pretty well known, but some of the best parts have been transformed into these fragments and fantasies - as the download did not include booklets, I'm not sure whether they were made by Strauss himself.
> 
> I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above._


Arty - I think the arrangements were made by Richard Strauss, Clemens Krauss and Karl Anton Rickenbacher respectively. 

Regs, EG


----------



## Philidor

Now Messiaen's view on the event.

*Olivier Messiaen: L'Ascension *

Original version for orchestra (1932-33)
Version for organ (1933)

SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
Sylvain Cambreling

Olivier Messiaen,
Organ in St. Trinité, Paris


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Dimace

It is well known to you that I have my issues (problems) with Dmitris Symphonies, but I know also very well that you like them. So I looked again into my monster collection and I come to you with a mega sound Esoteric production with the 5th and & 9th. Bernard made a lot of Shostakovich and these recordings are from his circle in the beginning of the 80s. I have also this one (the 7th is from 1986, if I can remember correctly) and this means that the recordings had taken many years to completion. What I can remember is that I found the performance quite dry (I listened only the 1st and the 7th) and the sound mediocre. (though not bad) The 5th and the 9th were somehow a new experience to me because in the past I have listened to them maybe one time... What I can say to you is that the SOUND makes (also here) the difference. CRAZY BITS! So, if you like* Dmitri, Bernard *and the *Concertgebouworkest - 5th / London PO - 9th, *this top quality set is made for you. For the performance I say nothing because to say opinions for unknown things to me, is work for the politicians and some journalists, not mine. LOL!


----------



## Tsaraslondon

As a devotee of Schwarzkopf I tend to prefer a singer who peers into the texts of the _Vier letzte Lieder_ rather than just relying on beauty of tone, but there are times in Fleming's performance here when she can be accused of over-inflecting the text. The voice itself is of course one of great beauty and, at this stage in her career, she had found a new richness in the middle and lower reigister. However, Schwarzkopf sounds more natural to my ears and that's not something one can often say about her.

The other songs are also wonderful, but the operatic extracts from *Ariadne auf Naxos *and *Die Aegyptische Helena *are even better. These, I think, are the prize of the disc.


----------



## Philidor

Plucking and picking.

*Claudio Monteverdi: Vespro della Beata Vergine (1610)*

Nuria Rial, Raquel Andueza, Miriam Allan
Luciana Mancini, Pascal Bertin,
Emiliano Gonzalez Toro, Markus Brutscher, Jan van Elsacker, Fernando Guimarães,
Fulvio Bettini, Hubert Claessens, João Fernandes
L'Arpeggiata
Christina Pluhar










No antiphones, no changes in order, no six-part Magnificat, transpositions by a fourth for Lauda Jerusalem and the 7-part Magnificat. One voice to a part except for Sonata sopra Sancta Maria and the framing pieces "Deus in adiutorium" and "Sicut erat". Lots of plucked instruments.

A lively rendition, fitting on one single CD. Should you ever have had the idea of "Vespro light", this is you version. I can't say that I don't like it, however, the spiritual approach of Savall pleased me in another way, and I think, Savall's version is more satisfying on the long run.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Philidor

There was just time left for another great quartet.

*Hans Werner Henze: String Quartet No. 5 (1976/77)*

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

The two heavyweight violin concertos of the Romantic. There are many great recordings, of course, and this (for the Brahms at least) is one.


----------



## Baxi

NP:








(1982)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Symphony No 3 - Gewandhausorchester, Herbert Blomstedt.*

A fine recording in very decent sound, that on first appraisal for me just lacks that little something that makes a disc extra special. I will listen again as first impressions aren't always entirely accurate. 
Streamed in Hi-Res.


----------



## Klavierman

I love this piece--it's so intense. Bronfman wasn't sure he was going to be able to play it at first, but he conquered it!


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - various works 
part five for the rest of today.

_The Big Turtle Fanfare from the South 
China Sea _for solo trumpet (1985):
Piano Concerto (1985-88):
_Mysteries of the Macabre_ - three arias from the opera _Le Grand Macabre_,
arr. for trumpet and chamber orchestra (1974-77 - arr. 1991):
Violin Concerto (1992):
_Hamburg Concerto_ for horn and chamber orchestra with
four obligato natural horns (1998-99 - rev. 2003):
_Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedűvel_ [_With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles_] - cycle
of seven songs for mezzo-soprano and four percussionists
[Texts: Sándor Weöres] (2000):









_Der Sommer_ - song for voice and piano
[Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1989):
_Mysteries of the Macabre_ - three arias from the opera
_Le Grand Macabre_, arr. for coloratura soprano and ensemble
[Texts: György Ligeti/Michael Meschke] (1974-77 - arr. 1991):
_Nonsense madrigals_ - six songs for six unaccompanied male voices 
[Texts: Lewis Carroll/William Brighty Rands/Heinrich Hoffmann] (1988-93):









Sonata for solo viola (1991-94):







​


----------



## SONNET CLV

I have not been in much of a mood for music these past few days. Having been a classroom teacher of young folks through part of my career, I remain deeply disturbed by the tragedy at Uvalde elementary school in Texas. No music has seemed a soothing enough balm for my disconcertment.

This afternoon I finally resumed my daily "listening session", after my few days self-imposed hiatus, and reached from the disc shelf the only work I felt could meet the circumstances of the events which moved me to this state of sadness: the Mahler _Kindertotenlieder_. I listened to it twice through before sitting again in silence.

I chose the Boulez/Wiener Philharmoniker recording featuring the voice of mezzo-soprano Anne Sofie von Otter, a sublimely beautiful rendition of the work on CD 13 of the Deutsche Grammophon box set (477 9528) _Pierre Boulez Conducts Mahler.








_

Still, music is not always the panacea we might wish it to be. But it may serve to remind us, in our most disconsolate moods, that we are not alone.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

This is how I like the 9th to sound.


----------



## pmsummer

CRYE
_Melancholy in Late 16th Century English Music_
*Anthony Holborne - Christopher Tye - Richard Sumarte - Tobias Hume - Henry 
Stonings - Thomas Tallis - Robert Johnson - Thomas Weelkes - William 
Lawes*
_Concordia_ - viol ensemble

Mark Levy
Joanna Levine
Catherine Finnis
Jonathon Manson
Emilia Benjamin
_with_ Gary Cooper - virginals, organ

_Metronome_


----------



## Klavierman

My first exposure to her music, and I like what I'm hearing.


----------



## sAmUiLc

VC


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc

👍🤩


----------



## Dimace

Philidor said:


> There was just time left for another great quartet.
> 
> *Hans Werner Henze: String Quartet No. 5 (1976/77)*
> 
> Arditti String Quartet


I have every single work of Hans Werner but I can't listen to him more than 10 min. Very difficult music. Schönes WE, mein Freund.


----------



## jambo

I really enjoyed the Franck, I had missed it on my first play of this disc from the Warner Barbirolli mega box. I wasn't as keen on the Berg and Bartok, I just don't think that serialism and atonality are for me.


*Franck: *Variations symphoniques, M. 46

John Ogdon (piano)
John Barbirolli
Philharmonia Orchestra
1962











*Berg: *Violin Concerto, "To the Memory of an Angel"
*Bartók: *Rhapsody No. 1, Sz. 87
*Bartók: *Rhapsody No. 2, Sz. 90

*Isaac Stern*
Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
1962


----------



## sAmUiLc

I never heard of Peter Erasmus Lange-Müller before acquiring this CD as used for Nielsen. 3 Fantasy Pieces, Op. 39 here turned out charming!


----------



## sAmUiLc

His voice flows like molten lava.


----------



## Bkeske

Been streaming and sampling a bunch of stuff tonight, then saw this new release, and decided to play it through. Nice recording. And performance.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Shostakovich: Piano Trios 1 & 2, Viola Sonata


----------



## Bkeske

Interesting. Another new release


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana & Tchaikovsky - Piano Trios

Vienna Piano Trio


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Yet another new release….


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing with the *Stravinsky* ballets with *Pulcinella* from this *Chailly* set:


----------



## Rogerx

Raff - Violin Works

Michaela Paetsch Neftel (violin)

Bamberger Symphony Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair

Raff: A la Hongroise for violin & orchestra Op. 203
Raff: Cavatina for violin & piano (or orchestra), Op. 85 No. 3
Raff: Concerto for violin & orchestra No. 1 Op. 161 in B minor
Raff: Concerto for violin & orchestra No. 2 Op. 206 in A minor
Raff: Six Morceaux, Op. 85


*Joachim Raff (27 May 1822 – 24 or 25 June 1882)*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

One more work before bed *Liszt Hamlet, S. 104* from this *Masur* set:










Hugely impressed with this box set so far. Thrilling performances.


----------



## jambo

More from the Bernstein box

*Copland: *Piano Concerto
*Schuman: *Concerto on Old English Rounds
*Schuman: *To Thee Old Cause

Aaron Copland (piano)
Donald McInnes (viola)
Camerata Singers (chorus)
Harold Gomberg (oboe)
Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic


----------



## KirbyH

Currently listening, and what a lovely time it is. Suppe wrote so many lovely tunes, and there's no shortage of them here, either.

Edit: I should say, rather, he has adapted Mozart's work for this incidental music rather well - but Suppe still has his own imprint here, too. All around though, just so, so nice.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4
Haydn
Symphony No. 43 in E flat major, Hob. I:43 ‘Merkur’ (Mercury)
Symphony No. 59 in A major, Hob. I:59 ‘Feuer-Symphonie’ (Fire)



Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Novak - Pan
Mussorgsky - Songs and Dances of Death
Ancerl/Czech Phil 









Schoenberg - Pierrot Lunaire, Herzgewasche, Ode to Napoleon Buonaparte
Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain; Schafer, Pittman-Jennings









Shostakovich - Symphony 11, October, Overture on Russian and Kirghiz Folk Themes
Jarvi/Gothenburg


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Vivaldi to end my night.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part III: 
1. Ouverture B-flat major for two oboes, strings and b. c.

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## jambo

Rogerx said:


> CD 4
> Haydn
> Symphony No. 43 in E flat major, Hob. I:43 ‘Merkur’ (Mercury)
> Symphony No. 59 in A major, Hob. I:59 ‘Feuer-Symphonie’ (Fire)
> 
> 
> 
> Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
> SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


I really wanted to grab this set, but it sure has a premium price tag!


----------



## Merl

Perfectly gauged performances with bouncing rhythms and an excellent dynamic range.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

*Nielsen: *Flute Concerto, FS 119
*Nielsen: *Clarinet Concerto, FS 129, Op. 57
*Hindemith: *Violin Concerto

Julius Baker (flute)
Stanley Drucker (clarinet)
Isaac Stern (violin)
Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
1967


----------



## Rogerx

jambo said:


> I really wanted to grab this set, but it sure has a premium price tag!


It is worth every cent, penny etc. It's great.


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi

Beverly Sills (Giulietta), Baker -Robert Lloyd (Capellio), Nicolai Gedda (Tebaldo), Raimund Herincx (Lorenzo)

New Philharmonia Orchestra & John Aldis Choir, Giuseppe Patanè


----------



## Art Rock

*Franz von Suppé: Requiem (Jugendsinfonieorchester Bonn, Choirs from Lyon and Paris, Wolfgang Badun, BNL)*

If this would be used in a "guess the composer" game, I would not have guessed right in a million years. But the composer of famous often lighthearted overtures did compose this Requiem. This was the first recording, at least two other conductors followed suit over the years. Is it a lost masterpiece? No, but it is worth listening to, and a curiosity of course.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

*Schubert, String Quartet No 14 D810 'Death and the Maiden' - Quatuor van Kuijk.*

A very fine recording and performance of this well known work - it may not have anything groundbreaking to say about the piece but a very enjoyable disc nonetheless.


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Lieder (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore, EMI, 6 CD's)*

CD5: Opus 56, 66, 67. Recordings from 1968-1970. This box presents wonderful versions of Strauss' Lieder. Of course, I very much like DFD as a Lieder singer, and Gerald Moore is an excellent pianist in these (and other) works.


----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich - Symphony 14, Kondrashin, Moscow Phil.
Shostakovich - String Quartets 3, 4 and 5. Borodin Quartet, 1962 version.

All just tremendous.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Chopin








The 2nd sonata on this CD is my ultimate favorite of all I know. The rubato Michelangeli is using in the Funeral March is simply magical!


----------



## Rogerx

CD 1
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770–1827)
Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21*°
Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36*
Overture – Leonore No. 3, Op. 72b*
BBC Symphony Orchestra (Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis
*FIRST CD RELEASE ON DECCA
°PREVIOUSLY UNPUBLISHED ON PHILIPS/DECCA


----------



## sAmUiLc

I like him better when the mighty Michelangeli was a bit unstable as here as he was recorded toward the end of his career.. just as I prefer Milstein when he was much older when he was a little shaky (I saw him live 3 times, all recitals, after he was over 80. I thought he was the best violinist I ever saw live. The opinion hasn't changed after so many years)


----------



## elgar's ghost

György Ligeti - various works part six of six scattered
throughout late morning and most of the afternoon.

The viola sonata is a holdover from last night's session.

Sonata for solo viola (1991-94):









_Études pour piano: book one_ - six pieces (1985):
_Études pour piano: book two_ - eight pieces (1988-94):
_White on White_ - piece from _Études 
pour piano: book three_ (1995):









_Le Grand Macabre_ - opera in two acts after the play _La 
balade du grand macabre_ by Michel De Ghelderode
[Libretto: György Ligeti/Michael Meschke]
(orig. 1974-77, extensively rev. in 1996):


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending*
*Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto in A minor*
*Finzi: Clarinet Concerto, Op. 31*
_Alan Hacker (clarinet), Maurice Bourgue (oboe)_
_English Symphony Orchestra, English String Orchestra
William Boughton









_


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nepomuk Hummel –Complete Piano Sonatas Volume Three

Constance Keene


----------



## OCEANE

Started listening with Bach as always...


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Piano Quintet Op 34 - Quatuor Strada & Eric Le Sage.*

An excellent live performance.


----------



## haziz




----------



## OCEANE

_Wishing you Taxes peace, comfort, courage, and lots of love at this time of sorrow._


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D795

Wolfgang Holzmair (baritone), Imogen Cooper (piano)


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I don't know if Stockhausen is suitable for a friday morning, or any morning for that matter. But that's what I've been listening since I woke up. Now Gruppen and Stele by Kurtág.


----------



## Rogerx

Fröst Plays Weber



Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Weber: Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26
Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73
Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat Major, Op. 74
Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B flat major, Op. 34, J182


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18/2 & Op 74 'Harp' - Cuarteto Casals.*

Absolutely nothing wrong with the Op18/2 but the Op 74 is given an excellent outing here especially in the first movement, superb!


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Sir John Barbirolli - The Complete RCA and Columbia Album Collection*

Schubert: 5 Minuets with 6 Trios, D89 

Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73

Working steadily through the set - Although having heard numerous versions of everything included within the set, there still seems to be something in each recording that I seem to have never heard before... Granted, my attention tends to wander away as aimlessly as an Irish Traveler family sans the dreadful accent... and more often than not I'm probably not paying all that much attention to whatever it is that I'm actually doing as it doesn't take much to distract me but Barbirolli brings a sense of genuine "musicality" to his performances that I find are able to hold my attention on a relatively consistent basis. A musician first and a conductor second.


----------



## Shaughnessy

This is next on the list... I'll be in the office this weekend even though it's "Memorial Day Weekend" in the US - A 3 day holiday - Almost everyone will be gone and I'll finally be able to get something done that I'm actually paid to do which, much to my surprise, does not include playing "Wordle"....

True story - I had this placed upon a credenza which is off to the side against the wall of my office but still within clear eyeshot anytime I turned to my left which is pretty much every time my phone rings which is pretty much way too often... It was kind of unnerving as I couldn't shake that feeling that someone was staring at me - and this Stravinsky box - which will win no prizes for art direction - has a photo which has that really weird "Jesus eyes" visual effect that seems to always be looking right at you and following your gaze wherever you're at... The entire morning goes by, and with the exception of "Wordle", I haven't accomplished much of anything because Stravinsky keeps staring at me and let's be honest - He's a world class artist - Probably my favorite composer (this week) but he's never going to be accused of being "photogenic".- I had to move him off of the credenza and into a drawer in a cabinet so far away from my desk that technically, were it two feet further out, it would no longer actually still be in my office. And this drawer contains a huge over-flowing accordion-style file called "Things That Must Be Done" which should probably be retitled "Things That Must Be Done Which Quite Frankly I Will Never Actually Do" - performance reports - and there the box sits unseen until I have to extract the discs for each day's "Current Listening".

This isn't one of those box sets with album cover reproductions - It uses a color coordinated scheme to distinguish the different types of compositions from one another... I think... 

Sometime in the afternoon/early/late evening I'll get a chance to listen to -

Stravinsky: The Firebird

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Boulez
and

Stravinsky: Petrushka - suite

Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez


----------



## Kiki

*Franz Schubert*
_Die schöne Müllerin_
*Wolfgang Holzmair, Jörg Demus* • 1983 • Preiser

A slow Die schöne Müllerin, but it is not easy-going. Here in this recording, Holzmair is the young man himself, telling us his story in first person.


----------



## Vasks

_Late works by Walter_

*Piston - Flute Concerto (Dwyer/Koch)
Piston - Fantasia for Violin & Orchestra (Buswell/Naxos)
Piston - Three New England Sketches (Slatkin/RCA)*


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: _Die Kunst der Fuge_, BWV 1080; _Das Musikalisches Opfer_, BWV 1079
Neville Marriner: Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields (1974, 1978)

I'm used to harpsichord and organ interpretations of BWV 1080; Marriner approaches it quite differently, obviously. It makes for a more varied listening experience, since I never know what instrumentation is coming next. Some of the fugues are played on either a harpsichord or an organ, some only by strings, and some involve the winds. This isn't a Webern-esque attempt at involving the whole symphony orchestra, but rather a straightforward assignment of each of Bach's lines to one instrument. Though I would love to hear what Webern could have done with the Art of Fugue, since I love his orchestration of the _Ricercar a 6_.


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Bologne Chevalier de Saint-Georges: Six Concertante Quartets

Arabella String Quartet

Saint-Georges: Quartetto concertans No. 1 in B flat major
Saint-Georges: Quartetto concertans No. 2 in G minor
Saint-Georges: Quartetto concertans No. 3 in C major
Saint-Georges: Quartetto concertans No. 4 in F major
Saint-Georges: Quartetto concertans No. 5 in G major
Saint-Georges: Quartetto concertans No. 6 in B flat major


----------



## Enthusiast

Three noted women composers ....


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Koechlin Oboe Sonata, 58* with *Stefan Schilli* and *Oliver Triendl*:


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 96 'An das Vaterland'

Rhenish Philharmonic Orchestra, Samuel Friedmann


----------



## Philidor

Next Nelsons.

*Richard Strauss: Sinfonia Domestica op. 53*

Boston Symphony Orchesra
Andris Nelsons










This piece is not exactly in the centre of my listening repertoire.


----------



## Enthusiast

I particularly like the Op. 89:










In another thread, Animal the Drummer was recommending the Viola and Clarinet Concerto as a lovely work which reminded me that this (purchased in a charity shop years ago) was languishing on my shelves. It is indeed a lovely work. The double piano concerto also has much to like as well and all in all this is an excellent disc. The only problem is the cover - I don't think blueberries arrived in Europe before the 1930s.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Organ Concerto Op. 7, No. 5*

Having studied the organ in my younger days and playing my share of Bach, I hate to admit that I prefer Handel's organ works; they are so clear and easy to listen to. I guess it's because the organs he wrote for didn't have pedals or a second keyboard, so the texture is lighter.


----------



## Malx

*Holmboe, Symphony No 11 - Aarhus SO, Owain Arwel Hughes.*

A nice symphonic interlude amongst the quartets listened to so far today.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Richard Strauss - Complete songs for piano
Andreas Schmidt - bariton (cd 1=> cd7)
Juliane Banse - soprano (cd 8)
Rudolf Jansen - piano


----------



## Philidor

That's a really good one, imho ...

*Gloria Coates: String Quartet No. 4 (1976)*

Kreutzer Quartet


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Philidor

Some gems for men's choir.

*Franz Schubert

Nachtgesang im Walde D 913
Die Nacht D 983
Der Gondelfahrer D 809
Sehnsucht D 656*

Folke Alin, piano
Orphei Drängar
Robert Sund


----------



## Malx

A disc due to be released next week but available to stream on Qobuz in HiRes.

*Dvořák, String Quartet No. 14 Op. 105 - Prazák Quartet*

First listen - a delightful new recording of this fine quartet.
*Edit* - I enjoyed it so much I listened through again.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ned Rorem - various works
part one for the rest of today.

As usual, the preliminary note has been dredged up from a previous 
post, although I've had to move Rorem's age on a year in this case.

_Continuing with another celebrated American composer - and he's still with us at the _
_age of 98, born when Puccini, Fauré and Satie were still alive! Rorem is one of the 
more interesting post-WWII __composers I've heard who could be called 'conservative'._

Piano Concerto no.2 (1951):









Symphony no.1 (1950):
Symphony no.2 (1956):
Symphony no.3 (1958):









*Songs for voice and piano*
_Alleluia_ [Text: n/a] (1946):
_Spring_ [Text: Gerard Manley Hopkins] (1947):
_Stopping by Woods on a Snowy Evening_ [Text: Robert Frost] (1947):
_Little Elegy_ [Text: Elenor Wylie] (1949):
_What If Some Little Pain..._ [Text: Edmund Spenser] (1949):
_Lullaby of the Woman of the Mountain_ [Text: Padhraic Pearse] (1950):
_Love in a Life_ [Text: Robert Browning] (1951):
_The Nightingale_ [Text: anon. 15th. century English] (1951):
_Sally's Smile_ [Text: Paul Goodman] (1953):
_Early in the Morning_ [Robert Hillyer] (1954):
_Youth, Day, Old Age and Night_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1954):
_I Am Rose_ [Text: Gertrude Stein] (1955):
_See How They Love Me_ [Text: Howard Moss] (1956):
_Visits to St. Elizabeth's_ [Text: Elizabeth Bishop] (1957):
_Such Beauty as Hurts to Behold_ [Text: Paul Goodman] (1957):
_O You to Whom I Often and Silently Come_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1957):
_As Adam Early in the Morning_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1957):









_Pilgrims_ for string orchestra (1958):


----------



## Malx

Moving on from quartets.
*Eötvös, Seven - Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Peter Eötvös.*

Still streaming - a disc I'd love to own but never seem to see it at a price I'm happy to pay.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Monsalvat

Richard Strauss: *Metamorphosen*
Neville Marriner: Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields (1968)









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
Neville Marriner: Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields (1982)

I've never given Marriner much of a chance, but I'm enjoying his Beethoven. It's fast but not hasty, and not heavy, either. I admire an ensemble capable of performing both _Metamorphosen_ and _The Art of Fugue_ (and those recordings were separated by only six years).


----------



## Art Rock

*Eugen Suchoň: Symfonietta rustica, Baladická suita, Metamorfózy (Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi, Chandos)*

Eugen Suchoň (1908 - 1993) was one of the few important Slovak composers of the 20th century. This Chandos CD is the only CD I have of his works. Metamorfózy (Metamorphoses, 1951–53) is an intriguing composition for orchestra. Plenty of variation and it managed to keep me interested for the entire 26+ minutes. Baladická suita (Balladic Suite, 1934-36) is older and a few minutes shorter, but very good as well. Finally, the melodious Symfonietta rustica (1954–55) maintains the high standard set by the first works. An intriguing composer, who really knew how to write for the orchestra. Warmly recommended.


----------



## Bruce

Music for my Friday afternoon includes

*Johann Melchior Molter* - Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in A major, MWV6, No. 41 - Henk de Graaf (clarinet); Marien van Staalen/Amadeus Ensemble Rotterdam
*Mozart *- Clarinet Concerto in A major, K.622 - Oskar Michallik (clarinet); Siegfried Kurz/Staatskapelle Dresden










Amazon offers this box set for $8.99. Quite a bargain, if you like clarinet concertos. Nicely played. 

*Wallingford Riegger* - Canon and Fugue in D minor - William Strickland/Members of the Oslo PO










A rather unusual work from the pen of Riegger. His other works I've heard tend to be rather opaque, but this one is an interesting modern upgrade of a venerable form. 

*Alexander Mosolov* - Piano Concerto, Op. 14 - Steffen Schleiermacher (piano); Johannes Kalitzke/Berlin RSO










I've really enjoyed Mosolov's piano sonatas, but I wasn't quite as impressed by his piano concerto. It'll requires a few more auditions. 

*Franz Schreker* - Ekkehard, Op. 12 - Christopher Ward/Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz










Impressive art on the cover of this one. And the work is interesting, too. According to the booklet notes, this tone poem "deals in poetic fashion with motifs from the life of the St. Gallen monk Ekkehard II from the 10th century." The music reflects the medieval origins of the story, reminding the listener of tunes from that era.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Maybe not the most melodic way to begin one's day!


----------



## Bruce

Bachtoven 1 said:


> Maybe not the most melodic way to begin one's day!
> View attachment 168971


Well, sometimes you just need a kick in the butt to get you started!


----------



## Bruce

While posting my latest auditions, and scanning other posts, I'm listening to this:










The D.850 is fantastic; not quite as high up on my list as Ashkenazy's, but only one step below. And D.960 is a great recording, too. Yes, I would not hesitate to recommend this.


----------



## Enthusiast

I just love these two works so much!


----------



## Shaughnessy

Red Terror said:


>


Great selection, - I thoroughly enjoyed Bělohlávek's set of Martinů: Symphonies Nos. 1-6 -


----------



## Malx

Continuing the streaming session on Qobuz.

*Beethoven, Symphonies 8 & 9 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Sir Simon Rattle.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Romeo and Juliet*

I don't know why I've never listened to this all the way through before.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chausson, Symphony in E Flat*

The sound on this particular recording is awful. I can't finish it.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## HenryPenfold

I listen to RVW regularly and have done so for the last 30 years or so, and this year being the 150th anniversary of his birth, the extra attention on the great master has probably caused me to listen a little more than usual.

Over the last week or so I've been obsessed with symphonies 8 & 9. Since about 2013, I have considered them his best works. Prior to that, I didn't understand what all the fuss was about - sticking mainly with 3, 4, 5 7 6.

Today I've been listening to:

*Malcolm Sargent*'s premiere recording of 9 remastered by Pristine Classical.
*Leopold Stkowski*'s USA premiere (25th September Carnegie Hall) beautifully mastered on Signum-Cala.

These are full bloodied performances that eschew the 'valedictory' misconceptions of this music and present it in all its power and mystery.


(Plus Handley's and Bakels' recordings of 8 - both superb!


----------



## Floeddie

*Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite & The Wood-Nymph by Lahti Symphony Orchestra *
post picture


----------



## 13hm13

London Philharmonic Orchestra / Adrian Boult / Walton/Elgar Orch Works

EMI CDM565584-2


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35*

The first time I heard this, I didn't like it. I don't know what I was thinking; it sounds good to me now. Now it's on to No. 29.


----------



## pmsummer

CANZONETTA
_16c. Canzoni & Instrumental Dances_
*Various and mostly Anonymous*
The King's Noyse
with Paul O'Dette - lute 
David Douglass - director 
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Bachtoven 1

These may be "new" works but they sound as if they were written in the Renaissance era.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Helgi

*Gubaidulina: In tempus praesens*
Anne-Sophie Mutter, LSO/Gergiev

I've been wanting to see the "Sofia" documentary about the world premiere of this concerto. Anyone here seen it?


----------



## Klavierman

I think it was Rogerx who didn't care for this, and I can see why: it's definitely different! Many times I thought to myself, "Wow, that's not how I play or would play that passage." At least he's not just robotically playing the notes. He does seem to care for the music, unlike Glenn Gould who has a "I hate this music but my label is forcing me to play it" attitude! Time will tell how well it wears. I streamed it on Qobuz, so I'm not out much money.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

Helgi said:


> *Gubaidulina: In tempus praesens*
> Anne-Sophie Mutter, LSO/Gergiev
> 
> I've been wanting to see the "Sofia" documentary about the world premiere of this concerto. Anyone here seen it?


Yes, I own it and it's wonderful.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I saw this video the first time when I was in college. The video was made to celebrate Rubinstein's upcoming 90th birthday. He was 89 then. Amazing playing even at that age! I remember in the beginning there was a scene Rubinstein in winter coat and a hat walking out of a building, which is not included on this laserdisc. His posture upright, he looked like and moved like someone in his 50's - steady, firm!


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: various chorale preludes, etc.
Helmut Walcha, organ (1947–1952)

This set is in mono, but Walcha later re-recorded Bach's organ works on different instruments in stereo. In fact, Walcha was the first artist ever to appear on the brand-new Archiv Produktion label. (I also read that Walcha's BWV 565 was Deutsche Grammophon's first ever stereo recording in 1956). This older cycle features the organs of St. Peter and Paul in Cappel, and the Jakobi Kirche in Lübeck, which are more piercing than the mellower organs used in the stereo cycle. Walcha is sober, with a steady legato and a clear choice of registration throughout. Certainly a strong contender for my favorite recording of Bach's organ music, but there are also many others I'm glad to have sampled.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Monsalvat said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach: various chorale preludes, etc.
> Helmut Walcha, organ (1947–1952)
> 
> This set is in mono, but Walcha later re-recorded Bach's organ works on different instruments in stereo. In fact, Walcha was the first artist ever to appear on the brand-new Archiv Produktion label. (I also read that Walcha's BWV 565 was Deutsche Grammophon's first ever stereo recording in 1956). This older cycle features the organs of St. Peter and Paul in Cappel, and the Jakobi Kirche in Lübeck, which are more piercing than the mellower organs used in the stereo cycle. Walcha is sober, with a steady legato and a clear choice of registration throughout. Certainly a strong contender for my favorite recording of Bach's organ music, but there are also many others I'm glad to have sampled.


If interested..


James Kibbie - Bach Organ Works


----------



## Bkeske

Karel Ančerl conducts Smetana - From Bohemia's Woods And Fields & Vltava and Dvořák - In Nature's Realm & My Home. Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1975, Czechoslovakian release


----------



## Klavierman

Excellent musicians and sound quality.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I never saw the Little K happier. 😋


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Scriabin: Complete Etudes


----------



## Bkeske

Raymond Leppard conducts Dvořák – "Legends" Op. 59. The London Philharmonic Orchestra. Philips 1971, Netherlands release


----------



## Bruce

A bit of chamber music is rounding off my evening. 

*Elizabeth Maconchy* - String Quartet No. 9 - Mistry String Quartet










*Mendelssohn *- Ave Maria, Op. 23, No. 2 - Philip Salmon (tenor); Peter Holder (organ); Tom Winpenny/St. Albans Girls Choir










*Mozart *- String Quartet No. 23 in F major, K.590 - Alban Berg Quartet










*Beethoven *- Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 12, No. 2 - Duo Concertante










*Walter Piston* - Concerto for String Quartet, Wind Instruments, and Percussion - Emerson Quartet, Sixten Ehrling/Juilliard Orchestra










*Alec Roth* - String Quartet No. 4 - Allegri Quartet


----------



## Bruce

Klavierman said:


> I think it was Rogerx who didn't care for this, and I can see why: it's definitely different! Many times I thought to myself, "Wow, that's not how I play or would play that passage." At least he's not just robotically playing the notes. He does seem to care for the music, unlike Glenn Gould who has a "I hate this music but my label is forcing me to play it" attitude! Time will tell how well it wears. I streamed it on Qobuz, so I'm not out much money.
> View attachment 168985


I've been listening to this while perusing the posts in TC, and find it rather pleasant to listen to. Perhaps a few idiosyncrasies, and maybe not played in the proper historical manner, but that doesn't bother me. It's a rather odd collection, though, mainly consisting of various short works Mozart wrote, with only one of his sonatas, K.333.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*An Old Belief*
*
Parry -Campion - McDowall

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers 

Works*

Campion: Author of Light
Campion: Never weather-beaten sail
Campion: Tune thy music to thy heart
Howells: Take him, earth, for cherishing
McDowall, C: Good News from New England
Parry: Songs of Farewell

Late night listening - Trying (unsuccessfully) to wind down and dial back the adrenaline - I have to develop a listening project that is considerably less intensive - I think that this will do the trick.


----------



## Bkeske

George Szell conducts Dvořák - The Slavonic Dances. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 2LP box, 1965


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

Bruce said:


> I've been listening to this while perusing the posts in TC, and find it rather pleasant to listen to. Perhaps a few idiosyncrasies, and maybe not played in the proper historical manner, but that doesn't bother me. It's a rather odd collection, though, mainly consisting of various short works Mozart wrote, with only one of his sonatas, K.333.


I mainly thought some of the dynamics were odd, such as the beginning of the D Minor Fantasia, played at a pp level. Different, not wrong, I suppose, and there's no denying he's a fine player. I hope the second and remaining volumes contain more sonatas. (Eventually they'll have to!)

I just found this video in which Colli discusses Mozart:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing with the *Stravinsky* ballets --- now playing *Apollon musagète* from this *Markevitch* recording:


----------



## Rogerx

Klavierman said:


> I think it was Rogerx who didn't care for this, and I can see why: it's definitely different! Many times I thought to myself, "Wow, that's not how I play or would play that passage." At least he's not just robotically playing the notes. He does seem to care for the music, unlike Glenn Gould who has a "I hate this music but my label is forcing me to play it" attitude! Time will tell how well it wears. I streamed it on Qobuz, so I'm not out much money.
> View attachment 168985


Yes , it was me, I am still feeling the same, have not read one good word about it.
( I wonder if Chandos going trough with the whole cycle)


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 1 & The Carnival of the Animals

Utah Symphony, Thierry Fischer


Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux
Saint-Saëns: Symphony in A Major
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 2


----------



## OCEANE

Partitas No. 2 starts with a Sinfonia with which Bach sets the orchestral scene with a single instrument.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Respighi Feste Romane* with *Bernstein*:










Great performance!


----------



## OCEANE

Easy listening...


----------



## sAmUiLc

This was filmed before Mutter started playing like a rotten child. My last purchase of Mutter's recording was Brahms VC with Masur which I got rid of soon after. So the last recording of hers in my collection is Sibelius with Previn. She plays there also rotten way but somehow it works. A few years ago I heard her in Dvořák VC with Manfred Honeck on digital concert hall. I thought the good Mutter had finally come back because it was really good. But when I checked on Spotify the exact same team on the commercial recording which was released several months later (I assume it was recorded about the same time as the concert I saw) I was very disappointed. The same Mutter I detest. I recognize her immense talent but I can't come to any term with the way she plays on recording. So she remains on my blacklist with bunch of permanent residents there: MTT, I Fischer, Gardiner, Alsop, Lugansky, Bell, Fleming, Alagna, Dessay - I don't see any of these people ever getting off the list as long as I breathe. But Mutter might if she reforms herself.


----------



## OCEANE

Telemann's Cantata....as refreshing as Bach's.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: String Quartet & String Quintet

Lawrence Power (viola)

Takács Quartet


----------



## KirbyH

selections on DG for this evening:



















The Tchaikovsky is sublime, and I've been really, really digging Nelsons' Alpine Symphony. Oh, those trombones, they really do cover themselves in glory.


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 9_
*Mandelring Quartett* • 2007 • Audite

Shostakovich's obsession with the galloping theme and its ghostly reminiscence that appears throughout the piece is aptly portrayed by the Mandelring's spellbinding sound that is so unlike the full-blooded attack of the Borodin's various recordings of this work. I like this very much.


----------



## Becca

A young Finnish conductor making his way through the Sibelius symphonies with a Scandinavian orchestra, now the 7th...
https://player.vimeo.com/video/708979036?h=4b091cd69b


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading to bed playing excepts from this *Saint-Saëns* mélodies recording:


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

CD 8 Haydn
Symphony No. 52 in C minor, Hob. I:52
Symphony No. 53 in D major, Hob. I:53 ‘L’Impériale’ (Imperial)


Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: short on time today.

Debussy - La mer, Nocturnes
Ravel - Scheherazade, Rhapsodie espagnole 
Ancerl/Czech Phil 









Britten - Piano Concerto, Violin Concerto
Britten/English Chamber Orchestra; Richter, Lubotsky


----------



## tortkis

Christopher Fox: Music For Piano - John Snijders (Hat Hut)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part III:
2. Quatuor E minor for traverse flute, violin, violoncello and b. c.

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Complete works for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 2 H295_
*Royal Scottish National Orchestra / Bryden Thomson *• 1990 • Chandos

Thomson's Martinů #2 is beefy and reverberant throughout, even when it calls for lightness and finesse. The texture is also heavy lacking a bit in transparency, making it a somewhat tiring listening experience, but that is not too bad, as one can still hear say the piano throughout more clearly than in other recordings.

But the most prominent attribute of this recording is - it is very loud. The percussions are very loud. The bass line, not particularly prominent, is very loud. In fact, everything is very loud. It may sound strange to say this, but the orchestral balance is in fact very good.

It sounds a little bit uneasy with the syncopating rhythm at several places, especially in the slow movement, but it is not bad enough to call that a problem, just not as natural as the very best. It probably has something to do with the heaviness in this performance.

In fact I think this is a very good, very balanced performance, even though it is very loud and very heavy-handed. Personally I would like a bit more agility and a bit more transparency. It could have become a polar-opposite challenger to Bělohlávek's flawed but at the same time superb account with its magical finesse. But it is not.

By the way the finale is glorious.


----------



## Philidor

Once again these wonderful concertos.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

Piano Concerto No. 15 B major KV 450
Piano Concerto No. 16 D major KV 451*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction


----------



## Kiki

Rogerx said:


> Ravel: Complete works for solo piano
> 
> Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


I started listening to Chamayou's set recently. Have to say it has been growing on me. I like his tempi, the sharpness and the lack of sentimentality. It could become a favourite of mine. Thumbs up.


----------



## Art Rock

*Arthur Sullivan: Incidental music from Macbeth, King Arthur, Merry Wives of Windsor (RTE Concert Orchestra and Chamber Choir, Andrew Penny, Margaret MacDonald, Marco Polo)*

Gilbertless Sullivan. I could condense a long review I read and agree with into one word: "lovely". And not more than that unfortunately. Still, it makes for a good start of the day.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Philidor said:


> Good morning.
> 
> *Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
> From Part III:
> 2. Quatuor E minor for traverse flute, violin, violoncello and b. c.
> 
> Musica Antiqua Köln
> Reinhard Goebel


My reference recording for many, many years, but Müllejans just takes it to another level in terms of precision and pacing…

Either way, Telemann was just another Triple G (Goddam German Genius!)


----------



## Philidor

Ludwig Schon said:


> My reference recording for many, many years, but Müllejans just takes it to another level in terms of precision and pacing…


Thank you for pointing out Müllejans! I just see that my streaming provider offers it - will try it after finishing Goebel's rendition (and possibly Beethoven's op. 18 with the Quatuor Ébène as a morning starter)!

Now climbing the mountain.

*Richard Strauss: EIne Alpensinfonie op. 64*

Boston Symphony Orchesra
Andris Nelsons










Brilliant sonics, but I remember more overwhelming renditions. (Stenz, Luisi, Shipway, ...)


----------



## 13hm13

Sándor Veress - Hommage à Paul Klee; etc. (András Schiff)


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Philidor said:


> Thank you for pointing out Müllejans! I just see that my streaming provider offers it - will try it after finishing Goebel's rendition (and possibly Beethoven's op. 18 with the Quatuor Ébène as a morning starter)!
> 
> Now climbing the mountain.
> 
> *Richard Strauss: EIne Alpensinfonie op. 64*
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchesra
> Andris Nelsons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant sonics, but I remember more overwhelming renditions. (Stenz, Luisi, Shipway, ...)


With the exception of past Cleveland’s, I really don’t rate American orchestras, and consciously avoid any recording by American conductors, orchestras, soloists.

I attended Nelsons recent two night Strauss stint with GW at the Barbican. Incredible renditions of Zarathustra, Don Juan, Heldenleben and Til Eulenspiegels.

Roth’s recent recording of Alpensinfonie with SWR is stupendous…


----------



## Tsaraslondon

It was a good idea to couple Karajan's 1969 recording of _Metamophosen _to his famous recording of the _Vier letzte LIeder. _To me it's always seemed more of Karajan's recording, with the voice treated instrumentally. The effect is undeniably beautiful and I know for many it's a first choice for the songs, but I miss the deeper meanings found in the songs, by such as Schwarzkopf and Norman. The orchestral contribution is of course absolutely wonderful and Janowitz certainly isn't unfeeling, so maybe I should leave it at that, but over the years I have found others more satisfying.

A wonderful disc, nonetheless.


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Lieder (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Gerald Moore, EMI, 6 CD's)*

CD6: Opus 68, 69, 77 87, 88, WoO. Recordings from 1968-1970. And that is another box done, catalogued and put in the shelf at the right spot.


----------



## Floeddie

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Symphony No.41 (Jupiter)*


----------



## Merl

Schumann's quartets whilst I do some ironing. God I love this set. If only Pentatone had recorded all the Emerson stuff instead of DG.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Walcha really knows how to work Woody Allen’s orgasmatron…


----------



## Rogerx

George Dyson: Choral Symphony & St. Paul's Voyage to Melita

Joshua Ellicott (tenor), Elizabeth Watts (soprano), Caitlin Hulcup (mezzo-soprano), Roderick Williams (baritone)

The Bach Choir & Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, David Hill


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I wasn't a big fan of Norman's _Vier letzte Lieder_ when it first came out, but I must have been particularly curmudgeonly at the time. It's grown on my over the years and now is one of my favourite versions, only second to Schwarzkopf/Szell. I still find the tempo for the last song too slow, and it is amazing she is able to sustain it at that speed, but I would still rate it as one of the very best recordings of these popular songs ever made.

The fill-ups are hardly less desirable, with a particularly radiant _Cäcilie _and a beautifuly floated _Wiegenlied_. A superb disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Musa Italiana

Filarmonica della Scala, Riccardo Chailly



Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'
Mozart: Ascanio in Alba, K111: Overture
Mozart: Lucio Silla, K135: Overture
Mozart: Mitridate, rè di Ponto, K87: Overture
Schubert: Overture D 590 in D major 'in the Italian style'
Schubert: Overture D 591 in C major 'in the Italian style'


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ned Rorem - various works part two.for
late morning and early afternoon.

*Songs for voice and piano*
_I Strolled Across an Open Field_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_My Papa's Waltz_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Memory_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Orchids_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Night Crow_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_The Serpent_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Root Cellar_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Snake_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_The Waking_ [Text: Theodore Roethke] (1959):
_Ask Me No More_ [Text: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1963):
_Now Sleeps the Crimson Petal_ [Text: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1963)
_Far-Far-Away_ [Text: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1963):
_Nantucket_ [Text: William Carlos Williams] (1978-79):
_Full of Life Now_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1989):
_Are You the New Person?_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1989):









_The Santa Fe Songs_ - cycle of twelve songs for mezzo-soprano,
two violins, cello and piano [Texts: Witter Bynner] (1979-80):









_After Reading Shakespeare_ - suite for solo cello (1981):









Violin Concerto (1985):









_Book of Hours_ - suite for flute and harp (1975):
_End of Summer_ for clarinet, viola and piano (1985):
_Bright Music_ for flute, two violins, cello & piano (1987):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was the first CD reissue of Schwarzkopf's famous recording of _Vier letzte Lieder _and included an extra seven songs that were recorded a few years later with the LSO, though also under Szell. I'd had the LPs in my collection since I was a teenager and I remember that later when I worked for one of the major classical record retailers in London, it was one of two LPs (later CDs) that was on permanent order from EMI (the other was Jacqueline Du Pré's Elgar Concerto), which just goes to show how popular it was.

It was my first exposure to the songs and, though I've come to enjoy quite a few others (not least Norman's version, which I was listening to earlier today) it remains my favourite version of the songs, Schwarzkopf finding a depth of meaning in them that often eludes less probing singers. 

It's a classic for me and one of my desert island discs.


----------



## Rogerx

Leighton - Orchestral Works Volume 2

BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox


Leighton: Symphony No. 2 ‘Sinfonia Mistica’
Leighton: Te Deum laudamus

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## OCEANE

I've listened Say's Mozart sonatas, Chopin Nocturnes and Beethoven complete cycle.
Standard piano sonatas such as the Pastorale (another album), Moonlight, Appassionata and Waldstein, IMHO stand up to any my favorite versions but maybe different approach such as choice of slow tempo. It's a close mic recording and Say's breath and humming are quite noticeable.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: assorted organ works
Helmut Walcha, organ (1947–1952)

This is really an incredible set. Walcha recorded the organ works of Bach (at least most of them) in three bursts on two historical organs:

22 August 1947–10 September 1947: Kleine Orgel, St.-Jakobi-Kirche, Lübeck (Hauptwerk: 1467/1515, Rückpositiv, Brustwerk, Pedal: 1636–1637, Friedrich Stellwagen)
6 June 1950–18 September 1950: St.-Peter-und-Paul-Kirche, Cappel (Arp Schnitger, 1680)
22 June 1952–30 September 1952: St.-Peter-und-Paul-Kirche, Cappel (Arp Schnitger, 1680)

The 1947 sessions of the Schübler chorales (BWV 645–650) were Archiv Produktion's first ever; the booklet to this release explains that Archiv was essentially set up to document the instruments which had survived the war. Walcha went blind at the age of sixteen, making this set all the more incredible (and his later stereo cycle of Bach's organ works). These instruments have bright, piercing voicing, and plenty of mixtures, which Walcha uses to great effect. A remarkable document of a consummate artist.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Ottorino Respighi*
_Aretusa
Il Tramonto
Trittico Botticelliano_

Dame Janet Baker, mezzo
City of London Sinfonia
Sir Richard Hickox


----------



## Enthusiast

Just the 5th, the first recording I heard. It is very Bernstein-y (perhaps a little over the top) but beautifully done.


----------



## OCEANE

It's always joyful when listening to Mozart's violin concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

Robert and Clara Schumann: Lieder

Wolfgang Holzmair (baritone), Imogen Cooper (piano)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Rachmaninov: Dissonance*

Asmik Grigorian (soprano), Lukas Geniušas (piano)

*Works*

Rachmaninov: A dream, Op. 8 No. 5
Rachmaninov: All was taken from me, Op. 26 No. 2
Rachmaninov: Dissonance, Op.34, No.13
Rachmaninov: Do not believe me, friend, Op. 14 No. 7
Rachmaninov: Fragment from A. Musset, Op. 21 No. 6
Rachmaninov: How fair this spot, Op. 21 No. 7
Rachmaninov: In the silence of the secret night, Op. 4 No. 3
Rachmaninov: My child, your beauty is that of a flower, Op. 8 No. 2
Rachmaninov: Ne poy, krasavitsa, pri mne, Op. 4 No. 4
Rachmaninov: Songs (12), Op. 14
Rachmaninov: Songs (12), Op. 21
Rachmaninov: Spring torrents, Op. 14 No.11
Rachmaninov: We shall rest, Op.26, No. 3
Rachmaninov: What happiness, Op. 34 No.12


Scheduled for this morning...Heard a few samples - Lovely lovely voice...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Rivales*

Sandrine Piau (soprano), Véronique Gens (soprano), Le Concert de la Loge, Julien Chauvin

*Works*

Bach, J C: Me infelice che intendo… (from La Clemenza di Scipione, Op. 14)
Cherubini: Un moment à l’autel… (from Démophoon)
Dalayrac: Ciel protecteur des malheureux… (from Camille, ou Le souterrain)
Edelmann, J-F: Mais Thésée est absent… (from Ariane dans l'isle de Naxos)
Gluck: Divinités du Styx (from Alceste)
Gluck: Se mai senti spirarti sul volto (from La clemenza di Tito)
Gretry: Cher objet de ma pensée… (from Aucassin et Nicolette, ou Les mœurs du bon vieux tems)
Gretry: Dès notre enfance unis tous deux… (from L'Embarras des richesses)
Monsigny: Où suis-je ?… (from La Belle Arsène)
Persuis: Ô divinité tutélaire… (from Fanny Morna, ou l'Écossaise)
Sacchini, A: Barbare Amour, tyran des cœurs… (from Renaud)


Alpha is probably one of my favorite labels - I've yet to find something that I regret having purchased - And I now routinely toss them into the shopping cart with only this vague hazy idea as to what I'm just about to purchase.

I've been lucky so far... but you just have to know that some day this is going to come back and bite me right on the ar$e good and hard...If you see me posting something like "Now That's What I Call Yodeling" or "The Complete Norwegian Nose-Whistling Folk Songs Compendium Volumes One through Ten" you'll know that I've just been bitten... good and hard... and deservedly so.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Could someone show me a better recording and performance of Brahms' symphonies?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Xenophiliu said:


> *Ottorino Respighi*
> _Aretusa
> Il Tramonto
> Trittico Botticelliano_
> 
> Dame Janet Baker, mezzo
> City of London Sinfonia
> Sir Richard Hickox


I have this disc in its original Collins Classics incarnation. I think it was the last record Dame Janet made.


----------



## Enthusiast

Alpha is probably one of my favorite labels - I've yet to find something that I regret having purchased - And I now routinely toss them into the shopping cart with only this vague hazy idea as to what I'm just about to purchase.

[/QUOTE]

I agree. An excellent label and often for things a little off the beaten track. But you have to be careful: they often seem to only have a short life on the market. Many go OOP quite quickly.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Saint-Saëns La Muse et Le Poète, Op. 132* with *Thedéen/Kantorow/Ollila-Hannikainen*:










A rather Impressionistic work for violin/cello and orchestra. For a man that detested the idea of Impressionism and the music of Debussy, he could write some colorful and atmospheric works, but it retains a Classical Era clarity in the lines and in this regard he predates Ravel. No wonder Ravel regarded Saint-Saëns as a genius.


----------



## sbmonty

Bach: Violin Sonatas
Zimmerman, Pace


----------



## Philidor

This weekend is Exaudi. Christ has risen to Heaven, his disciples are left back in fear. No happiness as elsewhere in easter time. Good time to get back to some passion ...

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Johannes-Passion BWV 245 *

Werner Güra, evangelist
Sunhae Im, Benno Schachtner, Sebastian Kohlhepp, Johannes Weisser
RIAS Kammerchor Berlin
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
René Jacobs










I dare to write that if someone has a selection of Gardiner I/II, Herreweghe I/II, Suzuki I, Pierlot and Haller, there is maybe not so much new insight into the work by Jacobs' recording.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Sibelius Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104* with *Vänskä* leading the *Lahti SO* from this set:


----------



## Vasks

*Wallace - Introduction to Act 1 of "The Amber Witch" (Bonynge/Somm)
Harty - Fantasy for Two Pianos, Op. 6 (Posner & Garvelmann/Olympia)
Delius - Cello Sonata [transcribed for viola by Outram] (Outram/Naxos)
Holst - Egdon Heath, Op. 47 (Previn/EMI)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Mendelssohn: Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 6 in G minor 'Venetianisches Gondellied'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 1 (6), Op. 19b
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 2 in A minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 4 in A major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54


----------



## Merl

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Could someone show me a better recording and performance of Brahms' symphonies?


I doubt it! 😁😌


----------



## Philidor

Nocturnal stuff before the night from Alpensinfonie.

*Henri Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit (1976)*

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ned Rorem - various works part three of three scattered
throughout the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

_The Auden Songs_ - cycle of seven songs for tenor
and piano trio [Texts: W.H. Auden] (1989):









Concerto for violin, cello and orchestra (1998):









Flute Concerto (2002):









Cello Concerto (2002):









_Piano Album I_ - twenty seven miniatures (1978-2001):
_Six Friends_ - six miniatures (2006-07):


----------



## Enthusiast

Glorious. Recorded in London's St Paul's Cathedral which could have been a problem (and probably was) but it is made to really work for it so that, for me, this is the most devastating and convincing account I know.


----------



## bharbeke

*John Williams: The Berlin Concert*
John Williams, Berlin Philharmonic

This concert provides a fantastic overview of some of John Williams' most popular works along with a couple of less obvious choices. This was my first time hearing his Elegy for Cello and Orchestra, which is quite beautiful. I assume this was recorded for an audience, but there was no audience noise or applause that I could hear. The Berlin Philharmonic is one of the best orchestras in the world, and they more than prove their skills with this outing. The Olympic Fanfare, Jurassic Park, and the Throne Room are all particularly impressive.


----------



## Floeddie

*Gratis from Naxos:*

I may go ahead and get the full work. The first movement flows quite nicely.


----------



## jambo

Op shop CD find for the day, also got some $1 vinyls of Szell and Karajan.

*Mendelssohn: *The Hebrides, Op. 26 - Overture (Fingal's Cave)
*Mendelssohn: *Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90, "Italian"

Christoph von Dohnányi
Wiener Philharmoniker
-

*Mendelssohn: *Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64

Kyung-Wha Chung (violin)
Charles Dutoit
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal


----------



## Rogerx

Vasks: Distant Light

and Piano Quartet & Summer Dances

Vadim Gluzman (violin), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## sAmUiLc

Shostakovich


----------



## 59540

It's time I listen to it all the way through, so right now it's:


----------



## Enthusiast

^^ That Ancerl/Schneiderhan Shostakovich/Stravinsky disc is a great one. I have signed off with this (which is also pretty wonderful):


----------



## Philidor

dissident said:


> It's time I listen to it all the way through, so right now it's:


Ohhh ... did you really? It's only every few years that I deliver myself to the 1951 rendition, but it is a dream ... if one conductor was able to fill such slow tempi with life, then it was Knappertsbusch ... and the cast is more than first rate.


----------



## 59540

Philidor said:


> Ohhh ... did you really? It's only every few years that I deliver myself to the 1951 rendition, but it is a dream ... if one conductor was able to fill such slow tempi with life, then it was Knappertsbusch ... and the cast is more than first rate.


The remastering is pretty impressive as well. It doesn't sound like a 1951 recording, to me anyway.


----------



## Philidor

Ludwig Schon said:


> Roth’s recent recording of Alpensinfonie with SWR is stupendous…


I cannot resist to such recommendations ...

*Richard Strauss

Eine Alpensinfonie op. 64
Don Juan op. 20*

SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
François-Xavier Roth










I like it, if Roth is not too detailed, not too close to micro-management, but if he displays the big line ... however, here is maybe too much big line, too few time to celebrate the great moments ... great sound, but for my taste a little too fluent ...


----------



## Ludwig Schon

Philidor said:


> I cannot resist to such recommendations ...
> 
> *Richard Strauss
> 
> Eine Alpensinfonie op. 64
> Don Juan op. 20*
> 
> SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
> François-Xavier Roth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, if Roth is not too detailed, not too close to micro-management, but if he displays the big line ... however, here is maybe too much big line, too few time to celebrate the great moments ... great sound, but for my taste a little too fluent ...


I wouldn’t disagree, but I really feel this particular tone poem needs that clarity and precision, as too often it can descend into an unstructured mess. It needs to glisten like the snow that enraptures Hans Castorp in mountains around Davos…


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Vier ernste Gesänge*, Op. 121
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone; Hertha Klust, piano (1949)

Twenty-four year old Fischer-Dieskau in his début recording for Deutsche Grammophon (at least, I'm not aware of any earlier recordings of his; this was made on September 20, 1949 in Berlin).


----------



## Bkeske

*George Szell conducts Schumann* - The Four Schumann Symphonies. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Odyssey 3LP box 1971


----------



## Blancrocher

Alicia de Larrocha playing Albéniz and Granados


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall:
*Simon Rattle conducts Antonín Dvořák*
During his tenure as chief conductor of the Berliner Philharmoniker, Simon Rattle frequently presented Dvořák rarities. The graceful yet dramatic _Scherzo capriccioso _could be heard at this concert. For the first time the orchestra played _Dvořák’s “American” Suite_, whose affinity with the Symphony “From the New World” is unmistakable.

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle_



Simon Rattle conducts Roberto Gerhard and Antonín Dvořák | Digital Concert Hall


----------



## Klavierman

Manoury creates quite a nightmarish world in this piano sonata inspired by Kafka, Liszt, and Berg.


----------



## haziz

*Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall*
24 Oct 2020
*Daniel Barenboim conducts Smetana’s “Má vlast”*
Everyone knows Bedřich Smetana’s _The Moldau_ – but almost no one knows the cycle _Ma vlast_, from which this wonderful river portrait is taken. But Smetana’s vision of creating a panorama of his Czech homeland is only conveyed in the complete work, with its vivid descriptions of nature and dramatic depictions of myths and historical events. At the helm of this performance is Daniel Barenboim, honorary conductor of the Berliner Philharmoniker, who has a particular flair for the powerful colours of late-Romantic music.

_Berliner Philharmoniker_
_Daniel Barenboim









Daniel Barenboim conducts Smetana’s “Má vlast” | Digital Concert Hall


Everyone knows Bedřich Smetana’s The Moldau – but almost no one knows the cycle Ma vlast, from which this wonderful river portrait is taken. But Smetana’s vision of creating a panorama of his Czech homeland is only conveyed in the complete work, with its vivid descriptions of nature and dramatic...




www.digitalconcerthall.com




_


----------



## Bkeske

Hilary Hahn - Paris. Deutsche Grammophon 2LP gatefold, 45 rpm


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Pierrot Lunaire*

If you don't like Pierrot excessively weird, you'll like this. Yvonne Minton stays pretty close to the notes and doesn't go overboard on the sprechstimme. Unfortunately, I like Pierro excessively weird.


----------



## OCEANE

Milstein's Bach is always my standard reference, particularly BWV 1004


----------



## Manxfeeder

OCEANE said:


> Milstein's Bach is always my standard reference, particularly BWV 1004


Mine also.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 169024


Thanks for sharing.
Many many years ago I came to know Farinelli through the titled movie.
This is my favourite album and I enjoy it very often.


----------



## Bruce

Saturday night listening for me: 

*Saariaho *- Solar - John Storgårds (violin); Hannu Lintu/Avanti! CO










*Persis Vehar* - Remembering Paris with Nostalgia - Susanna Perry Gilmore (violin); Adam Bowles (piano)

Don't have an image for this. Got this one from a Podcast from NPR somewhere or other. 

*Rachmaninov *- Lied (Romance) in F minor (trans. for cello and piano) - Michael Grebanier (cello); Janet Guggenheim (piano)










*Bruno Maderna* - Oboe Concerto No. 2 (1967) - Lothar Faber (oboe); Bruno Maderna/Internationales Kammerensemble Darmstadt










*Thomas Fortmann* - The Murder of a Butterfly - Grażyna Jursza (flute); Malgorzata Kaniowska/Camerata Impuls










*Brahms* - Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120, No. 1 - Michael Collins (clarinet); Stephen Hough (piano)










Mosolov - Legenda, Op. 5 - Ringela Riemke (cello); Steffen Schleiermacher (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

*Harold Farberman conducts Charles Ives - Orchestral Works* : Robert Browning Overture For Large Orchestra / The Circus Band March / Set For Theatre Orchestra / The Unanswered Question. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Vanguard 1967


----------



## OCEANE

I like Baroque arias though seldom listen to a whole opera.
Broschi's opera aria - Artaserse: Son qual nave ch'agitata (I Am Like A Ship, That Shaken) is skill-demanding which normally lasts some 10 minutes while here is nearly 15 minutes fantastic performance!


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: *Das wohltemperierte Klavier*
Helmut Walcha, harpsichord (Book I: 1973, Book II: 1974)

One of my favorite Well-Tempered Claviers. Book I was recorded on a Ruckers instrument, and Book II on a Hemsch instrument. They sound VERY different from his 1961 recording for EMI on a modern instrument built by Ammer. I'm currently listening to Book II. This is still quite different from the mono Bach organ cycle that Walcha recorded between 1947 and 1952, which I was listening to for most of today, though I can see the overarching similarities in articulation, phrasing, and overall conception. When it comes to Bach's keyboard music, it is hard to outdo Helmut Walcha.


----------



## OCEANE

Monsalvat said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach: *Das wohltemperierte Klavier*
> Helmut Walcha, harpsichord (Book I: 1973, Book II: 1974)
> 
> One of my favorite Well-Tempered Claviers. Book I was recorded on a Ruckers instrument, and Book II on a Hemsch instrument. They sound VERY different from his 1961 recording for EMI on a modern instrument built by Ammer. I'm currently listening to Book II. This is still quite different from the mono Bach organ cycle that Walcha recorded between 1947 and 1952, which I was listening to for most of today, though I can see the overarching similarities in articulation, phrasing, and overall conception. When it comes to Bach's keyboard music, it is hard to outdo Helmut Walcha.


Thanks for sharing..
I love all Bach keyboard music works but I just couldn't get involved in those Harpsichord versions.
Maestro Wolfgang Rübsam is probably the only cross-yield musician playing Bach on piano, organ and harpsichord. I tried but just couldn't feel the same on harpsichord and organ as on piano.


----------



## Bkeske

More Ives, decided to stream in order to listen to works I do not have.

This is quite good.


----------



## OCEANE

Vol. 49 starts with BWV 188
It's always a great feeling to hear the familiar voice in the forest of Bach cantatas.........and it's BWV 1052!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Stravinsky* ballets with *Le Baiser de la fée* from this *Knussen* recording:


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Symphony in F sharp, Theme and Variations & Straussiana

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


----------



## sAmUiLc

Arthur Fiedler & Boston Pops

for its content..








Leroy Anderson Favorites


Leroy Anderson Favorites. RCA: G010002024472P. Buy download online. Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold, Bloch & Goldschmidt: Cello Concertos

Julian Steckel (cello)

Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie, Daniel Raiskin


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Brahms – Symphony No.1 – Furtwängler


----------



## OCEANE

Just finished another Cantata BWV 147....a favorite one from the chorus to the chorale


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Masonic Music

Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Georg Fischer, Werner Krenn, István Kertész


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Elgar - Introduction and Allegro
Vaughan Williams - Tallis Fantasia
Piston - Toccata for Orchestra
Prokofiev - Scythian Suite
Lutoslawski - Funeral Music for String Orchestra 
Ancerl/Czech Phil 










Golijov - Ainadamar
Spano/Atlanta SO; Upshaw, O’Connor, Rivera









Beethoven - Piano Sonatas 12, 6, 31 and 13
Annie Fischer









Weill - Symphonies 1 and 2; Quodlibet Suite
Beaumont/Duetsche Kammerphilharmonic Bremen


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Albéniz: Iberia Complete

Alicia de Larrocha


----------



## Philidor

Today's sunday's name is Exaudi, the unhappy sunday between Easter and Pentecost. Bach wrote this little cantata for Exaudi in 1724:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Sie werden euch in den Bann tun" BWV 44*

Yukari Nonoshita, Mutsumi Hatano, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 2 H295_
*USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra / Gennady Rozhdestvensky* • 1985 Live • Yedang

Rozh's Martinů #2 is sensual. It is skin-tickling in soft passages and tangoing at climaxes. It is definitely unorthodox, and very idiosyncratic as well.

The orchestral balance, like Rozh's other Martinů renderings, is very unusual. You get a lot of details for sure, but the highlights often fall on instruments that one usually do not hear in other recordings. In this recording, the piano, the harp and the bass drum are particularly loud, but I have to admit that makes a very interesting listen. The Soviet woordwinds are as usual very Soviet-like, sounding different while always on the verge of cracking up; and I think they actually did in this recording.

It is also a very slow Martinů #2, in the same league as Fagen and Válek in terms of speed. However I can live with this slowness since it is offering something very unusual - Rozh's idiosyncracy. Talking about idiosyncracy, perhaps it is a surprise that it does not mess up with the syncopated rhythm. It goes very well with the rhythm in fact. That makes me wonder, perhaps I should call this idiomatic rather than idiosyncratic... 

The bad broadcast sound is difficult, but I can live with that.


----------



## Art Rock

*Anna Clyne: Masquerade, This Midnight Hour, The Seamstress, Night Ferry, <<rewind<< (BBC Symphony Orchestra, Various, Avie Records)*

After exploring a few of her works on YouTube (including the excellent cello concerto DANCE) before, this is her first complete CD that I listen to (courtesy of YouTube as well), all live recordings. Energetic orchestral works, with more quiet moments as well, and melodic throughout. The highlight for me is the Violin Concerto The Seamstress (played by Jennifer Koh), with some intriguing use of voices and electronics. A composer to keep an eye on.

YouTube links: 


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nvNIqyrcFiBzLWr-uriTI-Co4Fg934skU


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Enthusiast

Art Rock said:


> *Anna Clyne: Masquerade, This Midnight Hour, The Seamstress, Night Ferry, <<rewind<< (BBC Symphony Orchestra, Various, Avie Records)*
> 
> After exploring a few of her works on YouTube (including the excellent cello concerto DANCE) before, this is her first complete CD that I listen to (courtesy of YouTube as well), all live recordings. Energetic orchestral works, with more quiet moments as well, and melodic throughout. The highlight for me is the Violin Concerto The Seamstress (played by Jennifer Koh), with some intriguing use of voices and electronics. A composer to keep an eye on.
> 
> YouTube links:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nvNIqyrcFiBzLWr-uriTI-Co4Fg934skU


She has a capacity to conjure up the most beautiful and beguiling sounds to cap all her other qualities. She somehow sounds quite contemporary while also sounding quite traditional: very approachable.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

CD 7
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770–1827)
Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 ‘Choral’
Helen Donath, soprano
Trudeliese Schmidt, mezzo-soprano
Klaus König, tenor
Simon Estes, bass
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Josef Schmidhuber, chorus master
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's)*

CD 5: Waltzes taken from Rosenkavalier, Intermezzo, Le Bougeoise Gentilhomme, Schagobers, and Munich. Some of these are indeed rather obscure, but that can hardly be said of others. The idea to combine these on one CD is interesting, even if it does make one long for a bit more variety.

_I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above._


----------



## sAmUiLc

#30








The beginning 4 1/2 minute of the 3rd movement is the most beautiful piano playing I know.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven #21


----------



## Philidor

It is a pity that Nelsons did not include some minor works. For the well-know works, we all have our personal references, but it is just the minor works which make such boxes interesting (imho). I like the smaller pieces for piano and Orchestra, Panathenäenzug and the Parergon, both missing ...

*Richard Strauss: Festliches Präludium für Orgel und Orchester*

Olivier Latry, organ
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (yes, both orchestras!)
Andris Nelsons










I'd prefer Jon Leifs "Geysir" to this puffed up monstrosity.


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Symphony in F sharp & Much Ado About Nothing

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Blancrocher

Malcolm Arnold, String Quartets (McCapra Quartet); C.P.E. Bach, Berlin Symphonies (Haenchen)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven #31








This 2 CD set is a treasure trove, including my favorite Op. 110 of all.


----------



## haziz

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 in C sharp minor, Op. 131*
_Neeme Järvi, Royal Scottish National Orchestra_
Recorded: April - May 1985
Recording Venue: SNO Centre, Glasgow


----------



## sAmUiLc

#7








I had Fischer's Emperor concerto with Furtwängler on an early EMI CD. The sound was rather anemic so it had to go. But I was really fond of the filler which was 7th sonata. However I found this live version which is even better.


----------



## Art Rock

*Arthur Sullivan: Incidental music from The Merchants of Venice, Henry VIII and The Sapphire Necklace, Overture in C (RTE Concert Orchestra Dublin, Andrew Penny, Marco Polo)*


More orchestral works from Sullivan. I like this one a bit better than the previous one on my playlist, even though it is still far from essential to have these CD's.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another excellent Shostakovich 5. Some people say this is the best recording of all, not a position I would want to argue against.


----------



## haziz




----------



## elgar's ghost

Bedřich Smetana - various works part two.
for late morning and early afternoon.

_Našim děvám_ [_To Our Girls_] - polka for
orchestra (1862-63 - rev. 1888):
_Pochod k slavnosti Shakespearově_ [_Solemn March for 
Shakespeare Celebrations_] for orchestra op.20 (1864): ***
_Slavnostní předehra k položení základního kamene Národního Divadla_
[_Solemn Prelude on the Occasion of Laying the Foundation Stone for 
the National Theatre_] for orchestra (1868):
_Venkovanka_ [_The Country Woman_] - polka for orchestra (1874):

with the Prague Symphony Orchestra/Vladimír Válek
*** with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Václav Neumann









_Tři jezdci_ [_The Three Riders_] for unaccompanied
male choir [Text: Jiljí Vratislav Jahn] (1862):
_Odrodilec_ [_The Renegade_] for unaccompanied
male choir [Text: Ambrož Metlíňský] (1863-64):
_Odrodilec (II)_ [_The Renegade (II)_] for unaccompanied male
choir - second version [Text: Ambrož Metlíňský] (1864):
_Česká píseň_ [_Czech Song_] for mixed choir and orchestra [Text:
Jan Jindřich Marek a.k.a. Jan z Hvězdy] (1868 - rev. 1878): ***
_Rolnická_ [_The Peasant_] for unaccompanied male
choir WoO [Text: Václav Trnobranský] (1868):
_Slavnostní sbor_ [_Festive Chorus_] for unaccompanied
male choir WoO [Text: Emanuel Züngel] (1870):

with the Czech Philharmonic Chorus/Josef Veselka
*** also with the Prague Symphony Orchestra/Zdeněk Košler









_Vyšehrad_ [_Upper Castle_] - tone poem for orchestra:
no.1 of _Má Vlast_ [_My Homeland_] (c.1872-74):
_Vltava_ [_Die Moldau_] tone poem for orchestra:
no.2 of _Má Vlast_ [_My Homeland_] (1874):
_Šarka - _tone poem for orchestra:
no.3 of_ Má Vlast _[_My Homeland_] (1875):
_Z českých luhů a hájů_ [_From Bohemian Woods and Fields_] -
tone poem for orchestra: no.4 of _Má Vlast_ [_My Homeland_] (1875):









String Quartet no.1 [_Z mého života_
(_From My Life_)] in E-minor (1876):


----------



## sAmUiLc

#17








I didn't regard Ashkenazy as a premier pianist for Beethoven sonatas. He proves me wrong here. This Tempest Sonata is my favorite.


----------



## Philidor

Now again some big-band-Brahms.

*Johannes Brahms

Symphony No. 2 D major op. 72
Symphony No. 3 F major op. 90*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine










With the size of the Meiningen Orchestra in mind, I understand that Levine's renditions are something similar to Busoni's arrangement of Bach's Ciacona for violin solo ... a work of its own charm.


----------



## Philidor

sAmUiLc said:


> I didn't regard Ashkenazy as a premier pianist for Beethoven sonatas. He proves me wrong here. This Tempest Sonata is my favorite.


I think Ashkenazy easily gets the price for the most second best recordings of anything. And there is not much competition in this field, maybe Jenö Jando.

I should utter that statement above isn't ironic at all.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Klavierkonzert Nr.5 Es-dur op.73/ Beethoven: TripleConcerto for Piano, Violin, and Cello in C major, Op. 56


Christian Zacharias (piano)
Staatskapelle Dresden
Hans Vonk

Heinrich Schiff (cello), Ulf Hoelscher (violin), Christian Zacharias
(piano), Heinrich Schiff (violone)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur


----------



## sAmUiLc

#26


----------



## Enthusiast

I was a latecomer to yesterday's Saturday Symphony (I was put off by the Sinfonia Mistica, title) but I'm very glad I tried it as it is a wonderful work.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Dance With Me*

LUDWIG Orchestra, Barbara Hannigan (soprano), Lucienne Rénaudin-Vary (trumpet), Berlage Saxophone Quartet

*Works*

Cugat: My Shawl
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Green, G H: Fluffy Ruffles
Loewe, F: I Could Have Danced All Night (My Fair Lady)
Manilow: Copacabana
Manone: In The Mood
Miller, G: Moonlight Serenade
Schönberger: Whispering
Stolz, R: Je veux t'aimer
Weill, K: Youkali

I'm going to focus on two labels for the foreseeable future - Alpha and Ricercar - Both labels have never disappointed me - I love Alpha's kind of completely off-the-wall selections which shouldn't make any sense on paper but invariably provide me with one of the most enjoyable hours that I've ever spent - I probably should have used the word "eclectic" instead of "off-the-wall" and should go back and edit the sentence but I probably won't for two reasons - 1) I'm just way too lazy and 2.) I'm just way too lazy.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Desprez: Tant vous aime*

Doulce Mémoire, Denis Raisin Dadre

*Works*

Compère: Scaramella fa la galla
Josquin: Bergerette Savoysienne
Josquin: El Grillo
Josquin: In te Domine speravi
Josquin: Petite camusette
Josquin: Qui belles amours
Josquin: Scaramella va alla guerra

This is the second of the two labels that I will be focusing on in the near future and again, one of my favorite labels. I'm never entirely certain what it is that I may have just purchased but, as with Alpha, this too is a label that consistently provides me with a listening experience that is always revelatory.

I paired Ricercar with Alpha primarily because I accidentally knocked over this towering poorly stacked unheard-and-still-in-the-cellophane skyscraper of discs not once, not twice, but three times - within like 45 minutes. And so, rather than pick them up and stack 'em a 4th time, I've decided to just leave them on the floor and to make them my latest "listening project" instead.

Of course, I may be mistaken, but I'm fairly certain that Elgar's Ghost does not plan out that wondrously elaborate beautifully designed carefully curated "listening project" of his based on what he's knocked off a shelf or has scattered all over the floor, but who's to say which methodology is best? We both will reach the same destination - He takes the straight and narrow road and I choose to wander as aimlessly as an Irish Traveler with a trail of creditors and the law on his heels.


----------



## Floeddie

*I Musici de Montréal Chamber Orchestra - Brandenburg Concertos (2020)*

*Brandenburg Concerto No.3
Brandenburg Concerto No.4
Brandenburg Concerto No.5*




This is the cleanest rendition of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos that I have located to date. Very pleasing.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Cello Concerto & 'Dumky' Trio

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Isabelle Faust (violin) & Alexander Melnikov (piano)

The Prague Philharmonia, Jirí Belohlávek


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Ottorino Respighi*
_La Sensitiva_

Dame Janet Baker
City of London Sinfonia
Sir Richard Hickox


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: *Violin Sonatas*, BWV 1014–1019
Henryk Szeryng, violin; Helmut Walcha, harpsichord (1969)

These are works I've neglected to listen to in the past but I really enjoyed this set, especially the F minor sonata, BWV 1018. Szeryng and Walcha were both accomplished Bach soloists. The focus on this recording is the music, and the performers' personalities/whims are second to the music itself.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Wilhelm Furtwängler: Wiener Philharmoniker (live, May 7, 1952, in Munich)

Surprisingly good sound for a Furtwängler recording, and a really fine performance. Probably one of the best Brahms Seconds I've heard in a while; it really captured me from start to finish. 









Johann Sebastian Bach: _Herr, deine Augen sehen nach dem Glauben_, BWV 102
Karl Richter: Münchener Bach-Orchester (1977)

Karl Richter's Bach cantata recordings are splendid if you don't require historically informed performance. I picked this particular cantata essentially at random since I'm unfamiliar with it.


----------



## sbmonty

JS Bach: The Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin
Gidon Kremer


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Philidor suggested a few recordings to rival Levine's Brahms, so I'm trying out Furtwängler's account of the 4 symphonies. I don't know if this one with the Berlin Phil is his best, but it sounds good so far


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Requiem*


----------



## Bkeske

@Klavierman suggested this to me, so listening this morning. A wonderful way to awake on a Sunday morning.

Listening to The Art of Fugue. Quite nice.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Complete Piano Music

Stefan Vladar (piano)

Strauss, R: Five Piano Pieces Op. 3
Strauss, R: Piano Sonata Op. 5
Strauss, R: Stimmungsbilder Op. 9


----------



## Vasks

*Vivaldi - Overture to "L'Olympiade" (Scimone/Apex)
Corelli - Sonata in D for Trumpet & Strings (Wallace/Nimbus)
Lotti - Miserere (Hengelbrock/DHM)
Legrenzi - Selections from "Sonate a due e tre, Op. 2" (Parnassi musici/cpo)
G. Gabrielli - Two Canzoni and a Toccata (His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Sibelius Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82* from the *Barbirolli* set:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bedřich Smetana - various works part three of three scattered
throughout the rest of this afternoon and early evening...

...then out for a pint, I think...mmm...beer...

_České tance 1_ - four polkas for piano (1877):
_České tance 2_ - ten pieces for piano op.21 (1879):









_Tábor - _tone poem for orchestra: no.5 of_ 
Má Vlast [My Homeland] _(1878):
_Blaník_ _- _tone poem for orchestra: no.6 of_ 
Má Vlast [My Homeland] _(1879):









_Píseň na moři_ [_The Song of the Sea_] for unaccompanied
male choir WoO [Text: Vítězslav Hálek] (1876-77):
_Tři ženské sbory_ [_Three Female Choruses_] for unaccompanied
female choir WoO [Texts: Bedřich Peška/Václav Sládek] (1878):
_Věno_ [_The Dower_] for unaccompanied male
choir WoO [Text: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1880):
_Modlitba_ _[The Prayer_] for unaccompanied male
choir WoO [Text: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1880):
_Dvě hesla_ [_Two Slogans_] for unaccompanied male
choir WoO [Texts: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1882):
_Naše píseň_ [_Our Song_] for unaccompanied male
choir WoO [Text: Josef Srb-Debrnov] (1883):

with the Czech Philharmonic Chorus/Josef Veselka









_Pražský karneval_ [_The Prague Carnival_] - introduction
and polonaise for orchestra WoO (1882-83):

with the Prague Symphony Orchestra/Jiří Bělohlávek









_Z domoviny_ [_From My Homeland_] - two
pieces for violin and piano (1879-80):
String Quartet no.2 in D-minor WoO (1882-83):


----------



## Enthusiast

Jarvi can sound a little rushed but this is still a pretty good Mahler 2.


----------



## Malx

*Britten, Violin Concerto - Janine Jansen, LSO, Paavo Järvi.*

A dramatic, if slightly lush performance of the Britten Concerto - different to the composers recording, but I think it an equally valid approach to the work.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins - The Armed Man

Guy Johnston (cello), Mohammed Gad (vocals), Nicholas Merryweather (baritone), Lisa Spurgeon (soprano), Mike Brewer (chorus conductor), Paul Beniston (trumpet), Neil Percy (percussion), Elizabeth Witts (soprano), Jody K. Jenkins (percussion), Rachel Lloyd (mezzo-soprano), Tristan Hambleton (treble),.


----------



## Art Rock

*Miklós Sugár: After Storm, Luxatio, Songs, No.2, Miniatures (Various, Hungaroton)*

Miklós Sugár (1952) is a Hungarian conductor, music educator, and composer. This CD is a mixture of solo music, chamber music and songs, sometimes with electronics thrown in for good measure. The first track is a good example: "After Storm" for cimbalom and electronics, an intriguing combination. At some places (like the Kondor verses for soprano and electronics) the combination works less well though to my taste. And a 10 minutes flute solo (Luxatio) is a bit much. The highlight of the CD is the short but effective Three Songs on Poems by Morgenstern for bass and a sextet comprising flute, clarinet, bass clarinet, violin, piano, and guitar.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work *Adams Road Movies* with *Leila Josefowicz* and *John Novacek*:


----------



## Philidor

Now some good Strauss stuff.

*Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen für 23 Solostreicher*

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Andris Nelsons


----------



## Philidor

Bach's second cantata for Exaudi - Leipzig, 1725.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Sie werden euch in den Bann tun" BWV 183*

Carolyn Sampson, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Enthusiast

I suppose Schnittke is the common theme for this listening. 

Schnittke's Piano Quintet and Piano Quartet (After Mahler) with Kancheli's Piano Quartet In L'istesso Tempo.











And, then, Schnittke's Piano Trio and the two Shostakovich piano trios.


----------



## Philidor

Inspired by the current quartet of the week, I indulged myself in this wonderful CD.

*Claude Debussy: String Quartet G minor op. 10
Gabriel Fauré: String Quartet E minor op. 121
Maurice Ravel: String Quartet F major*

Quatuor Ébène










In particular Ravel's quartet is played gorgeously imho.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: various works for organ
Marie-Claire Alain, organ (1978–1980)

This is Alain's second of three cycles of Bach's organ music. I'm really only familiar with Alain I, so I wanted to give this a try; her registrations here feature more flue stops and fewer reeds than in her first cycle. The resulting sound is a bit sleeker, less rough around the edges, though that is a general observation and not a specific one. I need to give Alain III a try also. 

One interesting note: one of my favorite chorale preludes is BWV 682, _Vater unser im Himmelreich_, from the _Clavierübung III_. In Alain's first recording, she follows the Bach Gesellschaft Ausgabe's indication regarding the pedal note below that I've circled in measure 3, which is an A. Every other edition I've been able to find, including the original publication as digitised in the Leipzig Bach Archive, has this marked as a B, not an A. I noticed that in her second recording, she switched from playing this A to playing it as a B. Carl Ferdinand Becker was the BGA's editor for this collection; I'm not sure why he would have altered it. It works either way but I think I prefer the B. I find it amusing that in her long career, Alain played it _both_ ways!


----------



## Bkeske

*Michael Ponti : Scriabine* - 12 Piano Sonatas. VoxBox 3LP box 1972


----------



## Art Rock

*Isotaro Sugata: Symphonic Overture, Peaceful dance of two Dragons, The Rhythm of Life, Dancing Girl in the Orient (Kanagawa Philharmonia Ochestra, Kazuhiko Komatsu, Naxos)*

Isotaro Sugata (1907 - 1952) was a Japanese composer. This is the only CD I have of his works. There are some Japanese influences in his music, but it is mainly based on Western style classical music, melodic and rhythmic (the back cover refers to Rimsky-Korsakov as well as Hindemith). The most Japanese of these works is my favourite track of the album, Peaceful dance of two Dragons.


----------



## Blancrocher

Glenn Gould, Goldberg Variations (rec. 1955); Henryk Szeryng, Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin (rec. 1955)

1955 - A good year for Bach recordings.


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No 1 - Daniel Barenboim, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.*

A measured, yet passionate reading - slow in comparison to the Serkin/Szell recording. That said, I find this an interpretation that the players clearly believe in - very enjoyable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Juan, Death and Transfiguration*

This is my first exposure to Abendroth's conducting. I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Malx

Instead of playing the Symphony on this disc this evening I opted to play the substantial fillers.

*Brahms, Tragic Overture Op 81 & Schicksalslied Op 54 - Ernst-Senff Chor, Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.








*


----------



## tortkis

Haydn: String Quartet Opus 20, St Lawrence String Quartet









Very fine performances. 24-bit/96KHz files are available for "name your price" on bandcamp.








HAYDN Opus 20, by St Lawrence String Quartet


24 track album




slsq.bandcamp.com


----------



## Bkeske

*The Cleveland Quartet* : Barber - String Quartet, Op. 11 & Ives - String Quartet No. 2 / Scherzo For String Quartet. RCA Red Seal 1976


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88*
_London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz_
Recorded: 1964-03-06 (No. 7), 1963-02-26 (No. 8)
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## senza sordino

Franck Symphony in Dm, Roussel Symphony no. 3. Very enjoyable. 









Lekeu Violin Sonata in G, Ravel Violin Sonatas 1 and 2, Tzigane and Berceuse sur le nom de Faure









Pierné and Fauré Piano Trios. Sublime music.


----------



## Klavierman

Even though the audio quality varies considerably, her jaw-dropping playing silences all sonic concerns.


----------



## Bkeske

*André Previn conducts Barber & Korngold Violin Concertos*. Barber - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra Op. 14 & Korngold - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D Major Op. 35 / Much To Do About Nothing Suite Op. 11. The London Symphony Orchestra w/*Gil Shaham*, violin. Deutsche Grammophon 1994


----------



## haziz




----------



## premont

Floeddie said:


> *I Musici de Montréal Chamber Orchestra - Brandenburg Concertos (2020)*
> 
> 
> This is the cleanest rendition of Bach's Brandenburg Concertos that I have located to date. Very pleasing.


I have no access to Spotify, but I'm not aware that I Musici de Montreal have recorded the Brandenburg concertos. They don't mention any recording of that sort in their discography on their home page. And the recording you refer to is the recording by I Musici di Roma. So I'm confused.


----------



## premont

Monsalvat said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach: *Violin Sonatas*, BWV 1014–1019
> Henryk Szeryng, violin; Helmut Walcha, harpsichord (1969)
> 
> These are works I've neglected to listen to in the past but I really enjoyed this set, especially the F minor sonata, BWV 1018. Szeryng and Walcha were both accomplished Bach soloists. The focus on this recording is the music, and the performers' personalities/whims are second to the music itself.


 This recording grows on me every time I listen to it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphonies Nos. 1 and 3*

Munch is great in Brahms 1. Maybe that explains his cat-ate-the-canary look. Solti's 3rd is also great. No canary eating in that face.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Michael Tilson Thomas conducts Walter Piston - Symphony No. 2 & William Schuman - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra. Boston Symphony Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon 1971. German release


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This is a gorgeous recital, which I once had on LP. If I remember correctly, the French items were on side 1 and the Spanish on side 2.

The French items certainly have their atrractions, but Duparc's _Chanson triste_, one of his most beautiful songs, is just too slow and doesn't erase memories of Maggie Teyte, who adopts a much more flowing tempo in her version with Gerald Moore, and when it comes to the _Cinq Mélodies populiares grecques, _I prefer the simpler, clearer tones of Victoria De Los Angeles or Mady Mesplé's girlish gaiety.

On the other hand I just love the Spanish songs, some of which involve quite a lot of vocalises. It really is quite something to just induge yourself in the sensuous beauty of the voice as it winds its way through some of these melodies. The purity of the sound up high is breathtaking and yet there is richness down below too. I can't speak for the authenticity of her Spanish, but she is not afraid to adopt a snarlish chest voice in the lower regions.

It was a pleasure to reacquint myself with this lovely disc.


----------



## Floeddie

premont said:


> I have no access to Spotify, but I'm not aware that I Musici de Montreal have recorded the Brandenburg concertos. They don't mention any recording of that sort in their discography on their home page. And the recording you refer to is the recording by I Musici di Roma. So I'm confused.


I guess I'm confused about the artist, but you should go to Spotify.com and register with an email address. It is free & they will not email you or spam you. Ever. Then you can play them. For free. Yes, that's right If you use their service enough you will also get advertisements between tracks.

Otherwise you can click on the* x* on the upper right side to close the window and then hear 30 second sound samples of each track. There are benefits to going Premium, but I didn't for two years. Then I finally did. Their library & discography is huge. I hope that helps.


----------



## Barbebleu

Brahms Edition - Lieder. Fischer-Dieskau and Jessye Norman. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Bkeske

*Juilliard String Quartet & Aaron Copland*. Copland - Quartet For Piano And Strings / Sextet For Clarinet, Piano And String Quartet / Vitebsk — Trio For Violin, Cello And Piano (Study On A Jewish Theme). Columbia Masterworks reissue 1970, originally 1967


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Floeddie

Art Rock said:


> *Isotaro Sugata: Symphonic Overture, Peaceful dance of two Dragons, The Rhythm of Life, Dancing Girl in the Orient (Kanagawa Philharmonia Ochestra, Kazuhiko Komatsu, Naxos)*
> 
> Isotaro Sugata (1907 - 1952) was a Japanese composer. This is the only CD I have of his works. There are some Japanese influences in his music, but it is mainly based on Western style classical music, melodic and rhythmic (the back cover refers to Rimsky-Korsakov as well as Hindemith). The most Japanese of these works is my favourite track of the album, Peaceful dance of two Dragons.


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 02] Arthur Honegger - [1992] [2012] Cordes (Kang, Wallfisch, Rossi, Xuereb)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

The first 3 sonatas.. Perl is terrific in early sonatas.


----------



## Klavierman

I just had time for No.6 tonight. Outstanding performances and very good remastered sound on this SACD.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Going to make my way through the *Villa-Lobos Chôros* and *Bachianas Brasileiras* --- Now playing Disc 5:










Track information here:

BIS Records - The Complete Choros & Bachianas Brasileiras


----------



## Bruce

Bkeske said:


> Michael Tilson Thomas conducts Walter Piston - Symphony No. 2 & William Schuman - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra. Boston Symphony Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon 1971. German release


This is really a wonderful recording. And the first recording of a work by William Schuman that I fell in love with.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano sonatas 
Disc 3

Christian Zacharias


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy








This is the best recording of the fantasy to me. This 4 CD set also includes a terrific Pathétique Sonata.


----------



## Bkeske

Bruce said:


> This is really a wonderful recording. And the first recording of a work by William Schuman that I fell in love with.


Agreed, the recording is wonderful. And the Schuman is wonderful as well. Great LP


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

I grabbed the Hummel piano sonatas from Qobuz while they're having the Naxos digital sale. I'm listening in chronological order of opus numbers.

*Hummel: *Piano Sonata No. 1 in C major, Op. 2, No. 3
*Hummel: *Piano Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 13
*Hummel: *Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, Op. 20

Hae-won Chang (piano)


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Riccardo Muti Conducts the Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Dixit Dominus, Organ Concerto No. 13 & Laudate Pueri

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Ann Mackay (soprano), Michael Chance (countertenor), William Kendall (tenor), Henry Herford (bass), The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Peter Hurford (organ)

English Chamber Orchestra, Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra, Stephen Cleobury, Joshua Rifkin


----------



## sAmUiLc

Live

The greatest M6 I've heard.


----------



## Kiki

*Antonín Dvořák*
_Symphony No. 9_
*Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Karel Ančerl* • 1963 Live • Orfeo

Abysmal sound, but the performance more than made up for it.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part III:
3. Concerto E-flat major for two horns, strings and b. c.

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## tortkis

Harrison Birtwistle: Silbury Air (1977), London Sinfonietta, Elgar Howarth


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

More of the Hummel piano sonatas, Nos. 5 & 6 really stood out, wonderful stuff. Really looking forward to the last 3 now.

*Hummel: *Piano Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 38
*Hummel: *Piano Sonata No. 5 in F sharp minor, Op. 81
*Hummel: *Piano Sonata No. 6 in D major, Op. 106

Hae-won Chang (piano)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

More Vivaldi to end the week.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Martinu - Concerto Grosso, Symphony 1
Novak - Concerto for 2 pianos
Ancerl/Czech Phil 









Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphosis after Weber
Strauss - Metamorphoses
Suitner/Statskapelle Dresden 









Herbert - Eileen
Brophy/Orchestra of Ireland









Krenek - Potpourri, 7 Orchesterstucke, Tricks and Trifles, Symphony ‘Pallas Athene’
Steffens/Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz









Bach - Cello Suites 4-6
Bylsma


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet



Éric Le Sage; Quatuor Strada


Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

Continuing my every-week-or-so listening journey with Bach's Cantatas from the Complete Bach Edition Teldec box.

*Bach: *Cantata "Christ lag in Todes Banden" BWV 4
*Bach: *Cantata "Wo Soll Ich Fliehen Hin?" BWV 5
*Bach: *Cantata "Bleib bei uns, denn es will Abend werden" BWV 6

Paul Esswood (alto)
Kurt Equiluz (tenor)
Max van Egmond (bass)
Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Concentus musicus Wien
Wiener Sängerknaben
Chorus Viennensis


----------



## Baxi

NP:








(1987)


----------



## Art Rock

*Arthur Sullivan: Church Music (The Choir of Keble College, Mark Laflin, Priory)*

Yet another side of Gilbertless Sullivan - and one that I like a lot. Typical British style choral church music with some organ thrown in.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cross posted from the Opera Forum.











Every now and then I pull out my recording of *Arabella *in the hope I will enjoy it more. My favourite Strauss opera is *Der Rosenkavalier *which, though it has its tedious moments, has at its centrre one of the greatest characters in opera in the Marschallin. The problem with *Arabella, *it seems to me, is that Arabella herself is a bit of a prig. I don't warm to her at all, for all that she gets some gloriously lyrical music to sing, and in fact the most likeable characters turn out to be Zdenka and Matteo. The plot is pretty silly too, though plenty of operas survive silly plots. This one never does for me.

This is a very good recording indeed, with that experienced Straussian Sawallisch bringing out far more of the lyricism in the score than Solti does on his recording with Della Casa. Fischer-Dieskau is no doubt a bit over-the-hill as Mandryka and tends to bark sometimes, but Varady is a beautiful, creamy voiced Arabella and Donath thoroughly sympathetic Zdenka, though a little more contrast in their two voices would have been desirable. Schwarzkopf recorded excerpts from the opera with the superb Mandryka of Josef Metternich and I'm beginning to think that maybe that's all I need of the opera. There seems to me to be quite a bit of superfluous music in the piece and the Fiakermilli stuff I can certainly do without.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Lepo Sumera: Symphonies No. 1-3 (Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi , BIS)*

Lepo Sumera (1950 - 2000) was an Estonian composer. He was also the last Minister of Culture of the Estonian SSR, and the first Minister of Culture after Estonia re-gained independence (from Wiki). This CD collects the fist three of his six symphonies, composed in 1981-1988. My ears tell me that there are influences of Arvo Pärt as expected, but also American minimalists, Kancheli in the sometimes extreme dynamics contrasts, and Sibelius in the writing for strings. In the end though, Sumera creates his own sound from these (and other) ingredients, and makes for a compelling listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Choral Music

Robin Gritton (chorus conductor)

Rundfunkchor Berlin

Strauss, R: Durch Einsamkeiten, TrV 273
Strauss, R: Gesange (2), Op. 34
Strauss, R: Männerchore (3), Op. 45
Strauss, R: Schwäbische Erbschaft
Strauss, R: Sieben vierstimmige Lieder, TrV 92


----------



## Blancrocher

Bartok, String Quartets (Emerson String Quartet); Schubert, Impromptus and Moments Musicaux (Alfred Brendel)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

"Gott ist unsre Zuversicht"is one of my (many) favorite Bach cantatas.

















*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 169098


Chiu is great, his Chopin Etudes are probably my favourite set. Amazing playing. Great in Prokofiev too


----------



## haziz

*Gernsheim: Symphony No. 4 in B flat, Op. 62*
_Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Mainz
Hermann Bäumer_


----------



## Rogerx

CD 2
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770–1827)
Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 ‘Eroica’*
Overture – Coriolan, Op. 62°
Overture – Leonore No. 1, Op. 138
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis
*FIRST INTERNATIONAL CD RELEASE ON DECCA
°FIRST CD RELEASE ON DECCA


----------



## haziz




----------



## Kiki

*Antonín Dvořák*
_Symphony No. 8_
*Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan* • 1979 • EMI

Silky but sharp. Like.


----------



## Enthusiast

The last of my Sanderling Shostakovich discs. Good sound and performances that are as good as they come.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Debussy: La Damoiselle élue, Le martyre de Saint Sébastien & Nocturnes*

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Maîtrise de Radio France, Chœur de Radio France, Mikko Franck

*Works*

Debussy: La Damoiselle élue
Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
Debussy: Trois Nocturnes
Day listening...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Fastes de la grande écurie*

Syntagma Amici, Giourdina

*Works*

anon.: Ballet à cheval fait pour le grand Carouselle fait à la Place Royale
anon.: Pavane du mariage du Roy
anon.: Pavane pour les hautbois faite au sacre du Roy le 17e Octobre 1610
Allegri, L: Primo ballo della Notte d’Amore
Caurroy: Dixiesme Fantasie sur Requiem Aeternam (A Quatre)
Couperin, L: Fantaisie à 5 sur le jeu des hautbois
Desmazures: Chaconne à 4
Desmazures: Pièces de symphonie à quatre parties
Lully: Le Carrousel De Monseigneur
Lully: Marche des fusilliez, LWV 75/13
Lully: Marche du régiment du roi - Premier et second airs sur les Folies d'Espagne
Philidor, A: La retraitte
Philidor, A: Marche de timballes
Philidor, A: Marche des pompes funèbres
Philidor, A: Marche du régiment du Prince Charles de Brandebourg
Philidor, A: Marche liégeoise
Philidor, A: Marche Royalle à 3 dessus de hautbois pour la marche françoise
Philidor, A: Menuet pour les trompettes
Philidor, A: Pièce à double trompette et de différent ton et le gros basson
Rossi, Luigi: Les pleurs d’Orfée ayant perdu sa femme

Night listening...


----------



## Rogerx

Gemmingen: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Kolja Lessing (violin)- Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer


----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

*Carlos Suriñach: Melorhythmic Dramas; Symphonic Variations; Feria Magica Overture; Sinfonietta Flamenca (Louisville Orchestra, Robert Whitney, Jorge Mester, First Edition)*

Carlos Lund (or Carles Suriñach) i Wrokona (1915 - 1997) was a Spanish-born composer and conductor. This is my only CD of his works. The four compositions range from 1950 to 1966, and are mildly modern. I found the music mostly OK (I don't care for the Symphonic Variations), but overall there's something lacking for me. As always, YMMV.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part one.
scattered throughout this afternoon.

_Cantique de Jean Racine_ for mixed choir and organ op.11, arr.
for mixed choir, violas, cellos, basses and harp by John Rutter
[Text: Jean Racine, after the breviary hymn _Consors paterni 
luminis (Co-equal in Thy Father’s Light)_] (orig. 1864-65 ):









_Trois romances sans paroles_ for piano op.17 (c. 1863):
_Mazurka_ in B-flat for piano op.32 (c. 1875):
_Ballade_ in F-sharp for piano op.19 (1877-79):
_Impromptus nos.1-3_ for piano ops.25/31/34 
(1881/1883/1883):
_Nocturnes nos.1-3_ for piano for piano op.33 
(1875/1881/1883):









_Les djinns_ for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.12
[Text: Victor Hugo] (1875): a)
_Berceuse_ for violin and piano op.16, arr. for violin
and orchestra (orig. c. 1879 - arr. by 1880): b)
_Ballade_ in F-sharp for piano op.19, arr. for piano
and orchestra (orig. 1877-79 - arr. 1881): c)

a) with Nicolai Gedda and Ensemble Vocal Alix Bourbon
b) with Yan-Pascal Tortelier (vn.)
c) with Jean-Philippe Collard (pf.)









_Après un rêve_ from _Trois mélodies_ for voice and piano op.7 [Text:
anon. Italian, transl. by Romain Bussine] (bet. 1870 and 1877):
_Trois mélodies_ for voice and piano op.23 [Texts: Sully
Prudhomme/Paul Armand Silvestre] (1879-81):









Violin Sonata no.1 in A op.13 (1875-76): a)
Piano Quartet no.1 in C-minor op.15 (1876-79): b)
_Élégie_ in C-minor for cello and piano op.24 (1883): c)

a) with Krysia Ostostowicz (vn.) and Susan Tomes (pf.)
b) with The Ames Piano Quartet
c) with Wladislav Warenberg (vc.) and Sara Crombach (pf.)


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven Waldstein
Schubert 6 moments musicaux*


*
















*


----------



## Vasks

*Volkmann - Overture in C (Albert/cpo)
R. Schumann - Piano Quintet (Cherubini Qrt+Zacharias/EMI)
Reinecke - Orchestral Excerpts from "King Manfred" (Walter/Naxos)*


----------



## Floeddie

*Charles Ives - Four Sonatas*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Ballet Music

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein



Tchaikovsky: Polonaise (from Eugene Onegin, Op. 24)
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66: Waltz
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 (excerpts)
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven

Overture "Egmond"








*


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm reminded that I don't greatly warm to this Diabelli Variations. Maybe it is that Richter was always exploring and didn't always get it right. The sonata is superb, though.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartók

piano concertos 1-2 & 3

















*


----------



## Blancrocher

Brahms, String Quintets (Raphael Ensemble)


----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Suk: Piano Works (Margaret Fingerhut, Chandos, 2 CD's)*

Ever since I picked up a few Suk CD's in Prague in the early 90s, I have been holding this Czech composer in high esteem. He was as most people will probably know the son-in-law of Dvorak and the father of the violin player Josef Suk. Here we have the first two of a number of CD's I have of his melodious piano works.


----------



## sbmonty

Elgar: Violin Concerto
Hahn; LSO; Davis


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing with the *Villa-Lobos Chôros* and *Bachianas Brasileiras* --- Now playing Disc 6:










Track information here:

BIS Records - The Complete Choros & Bachianas Brasileiras


----------



## Neo Romanza

Floeddie said:


> *Charles Ives - Four Sonatas*


A total mismatch of musicians. Hilary Hahn is great in the Ives _Violin Sonatas_, but Lisitsa sounds lost or simply doesn't understand the composer's idiom. Here's my pick for the best recording of these works:










Check it out if you haven't already.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_Cello Concerto 1 in E-flat Major_, op. 107
_Cello Concerto 2 in g minor_, op. 126

Alexander Ivashkin, cello
Moscow Symphony Orchestra
Valery Polyansky


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3*

It's too bad the sound isn't that great, because this is a compelling performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Clarinet Concertos dedicated to Benny Goodman

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui

Arnold: Clarinet Concerto No. 2, Op. 115
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Hindemith: Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Vocal Works*

Dorothy Dorow was a great Webern interpreter, and de Leeuw is a great accompanist.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos
- Chôros Volume 3

Fabio Zanon (guitar), Cláudio Cruz (violin), Johannes Gramsch (cello),
Elizabeth Plunk (flute) & Ovanir Buosi (clarinet)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra & Choir of the São Paulo Symphony
Orchestra, John Neschling



Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 2 for flute & clarinet
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 3 'Pica-Pau' for male chorus & wind instruments
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 10 'Rasga o Coraçao' for chorus & orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 12 for orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Introduction Aux Choros
Villa-Lobos: Two Choros (bis) (1928) for violin and cello


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem to be doing a lot of Shostakovich at the moment. This is a good disc.











A repeating theme in the concerto from that Gabetta disc put me in mind of the Rococo Variations (I kept feeling that the theme was going to take us into a quote from it) so that is where I went next ... and then I had to listen to the Elgar concerto because it was on the disc too.


----------



## Malx

*Frankel, Symphony No 1 - Queensland SO, Werner Andreas Albert.*

A remarkably accomplished first symphony from one of my favourite 20th century symphonic composers.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Kaffee Cantata








*


----------



## fbjim

Moment in time when a label as big as Columbia would put out stuff like this


----------



## Baxi

NP:








(1986-1999)


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Symphony No 31 'Paris' - Ensemble orchestral de Paris, John Nelson.








*


----------



## Enthusiast

I had planned taking a serious turn in today's listening - some more Beethoven sonatas, perhaps, or some Schoenberg - but the Shostakovich 2nd cello concerto putting me in mind of Tchaikovsky's Rococo Variations sent me off on a tangent so that after the variations (and the Elgar concerto) I ended up wanting to play this. The Souvenir de Florence is one of the few chamber works that I am happy to hear played by a bigger ensemble. I love the Sextet, too, of course.


----------



## Klavierman

No.9 this morning. Stunning,


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's)*

CD 6: Divertimento - Piano Pieces by François Couperin, arranged for small Orchestra, and Tanzsuite - Ballet Suite after Piano Pieces by François Couperin, arranged for small Orchestra. Interesting works - even though I never listened to the original Couperin works.

_I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above._


----------



## KirbyH

Selections from the last few days:

























I believe that I can say that the Brahms symphonies have been for quite some time, the works that I listen to the most in that genre. Today I'm taking in the Third and Fourth, expertly done by Simon Rattle and the Berlin Philharmonic. Yesterday and the day before, I listened to the Slavonic March, Capriccio Italien, and the 4th, 5th, and 6th symphonies with Karajan and the same orchestra. The Sixth Symphony is one that I have come to appreciate and enjoy more and more as times goes on. In particular, I find myself humming the middle movements of the 6th with regularity. I believe it's Tchaikovsky's finest work in the body of his symphonies. Certainly in my top 10 favorites.

Lastly, the Rachmaninov 3rd Concerto, with a young Vladimir Ashkenazy backed by a blood and guts London Symphony. I can't get enough of how the LSO of this era sounds, as my familiarity began with the Mahler recordings Solti made around the same time. Tough, wiry, and fleet; they back Ashkenazy exceptionally well, and I find myself enjoying his interpretation of the piano part just as much as I do his later reading with Andre Previn.

I keep coming back to all of these old favorites, but there's a reason they hold that title for me. In a world of challenges, I can always count on works like these to bring me quite a lot of joy every single time I listen to them. As I type this, the first movement of the Brahms 4th is finishing - and it's just as wonderful now as the first time I listened to it, many many years ago.


----------



## Malx

*Eechaute: String Quartet No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 8 - Arriaga String Quartet.
*
First listen to this weeks String Quartet selection

*







*


----------



## KirbyH

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 1*


A towering reading!


----------



## Merl

Dragged this fine disc from the cd racks. An excellent 1st quartet from the Takacs.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works
part two for the rest of today.

EDIT: for some reason I can't use the name which has been asterisked below.
The name is of the moneylender from _The Merchant of Venice_. Thought you ought to know.

_Nocturnes nos.4-5_ for piano ops.36/37 (1884):
_Valse-Caprices nos.1-2_ for piano ops.30/39 (1882/1884):
_Barcarolles nos.1-4_ for piano ops.26/41/42/44
(1881/1885/1885/1886):
_Souvenirs de Bayreuth_ for piano duet WoO.
arr. by André Messager (c. 1888): a)

a) with Bruno Rigutto (pf.)









Piano Quartet no.2 in G-minor op.45 (1885-86):

with The Ames Piano Quartet









_Maria, Mater gratiae_ from _Deux mélodies_ for
sopranos, altos and organ op.47 (1888):









_Clair de lune_ from _Deux mélodies_ for voice and piano
op.46 [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1887):
_Spleen_ from _Quatre mélodies_ for voice and piano
op.51 [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1888-90):
_Cinq mélodies de Venise_ for voice and piano
op.58 [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1891):









_Élégie_ in C-minor for cello and piano op.24, arr. for
cello and orchestra (orig. 1883 - arr. 1890): a)
Incidental music for the Alexandre Dumas Sr. play _Caligula_ for
female choir and orchestra op.52 (1888 - rev. 1889): b)
Suite from the incidental music for the Edmond Haraucourt
comedy _Shylock_ for tenor and orchestra op.57 (1890): c)

a) with Paul Tortelier (vc.)
b) with the Ensemble Vocal Alix Bourbon
c) with Nicolai Gedda (ten.)


----------



## Bruce

My Saturday listening includes selections from these very fine recordings: 

*Elgar *- The Wand of Youth, Suite No. 2, Op. 1b - William Boughton/English String Orchestra










*Bax *- Winter Legends - Margaret Fingerhut (piano); Bryden Thomson/London PO










*Nielsen *- Pan and Syrinx, Op. 49 - Sir Simon Rattle/CBSO











*Beethoven *- Music to "The Consecration of the House," Op. 124










And I thought Beethoven only wrote an overture for the Consecration of the House! The music included here is about 51' worth, and is a very fine performance


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Art Rock said:


> *Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's)*
> 
> CD 6: Divertimento - Piano Pieces by François Couperin, arranged for small Orchestra, and Tanzsuite - Ballet Suite after Piano Pieces by François Couperin, arranged for small Orchestra. Interesting works - even though I never listened to the original Couperin works.
> 
> _I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above._


DG seems to have re-released this set in 2021.

CD 1 – EARLY ORCHESTRAL MUSIC I: Schneiderpolka, Serenades in G & E flat major, Concertouvertüre in C major et. al.
CD 2 – EARLY ORCHESTRAL MUSIC II: Festmarsch in E flat major, Clarinet & Cello Romances, Romeo and Juliet, Lebende Bilder
CD 3 – EARLY SYMPHONIES: Symphony in D minor, Symphony in F minor
CD 4 – PIANO CONCERTOS FOR THE LEFT HAND: Parergon to Symphonia Domestica, Panathenäenzug
CD 5 – COMPLETE PIANO MUSIC: Piano Pieces, Piano Sonata, Stimmungsbilder
CD 6 – FANTASIAS & FRAGMENTS: Excerpts from Die Frau ohne Schatten, Die Liebe der Danae, Die ägyptische Helena et. al.
CD 7 – PRELUDES & INTERMEZZI: Excerpts from: Guntram, Feuersnot, Der Bürger als Edelmann, Arabella, Die schweigsame Frau et. al
CD 8 – BALLET MUSIC: Josephs Legende, Schlagobers-Suite
CD 9 – BALLET SUITES AFTER COUPERIN: Divertimento, Tanz-Suite
CD 10 – THE WALTZ KING: Excerpts from Der Rosenkavalier, Intermezzo, Der Bürger als Edelmann, Schlagobers, München
CDs 11 & 12 DER BÜRGER ALS EDELMANN narrated in English by Peter Ustinov
CD 13 DES ESELS SCHATTEN narrated in English by Peter Ustinov
CD 14 – BEETHOVEN / STRAUSS: DIE RUINEN VON ATHEN
CD 15 – CHORAL MUSIC: 4- and 16-part songs, Male Choruses, Mass Movements, Schwäbische Erbschaft, Utan svafvel och fosfor, Durch Einsamkeiten


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46*
*Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 2, Op. 55*
*Holst: The Planets, Op. 32*
_Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1961-09-05
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Blancrocher

Brahms: Piano Concertos, Haydn Variations, Academic Festival Overture, Tragic Overture (Barenboim/Barbirolli rec. 1968, rem. 1998)

Inspired to hear this one again by a review upthread. Always a pleasure.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Cello Concertos 1 & 2 - Alisa Weilerstein, Bavarian RSO, Pablo Heras-Casada.*

Nice to hear these two works again its been a while - so many discs on the shelves that I really should pay more attention to.


----------



## Klavierman

I just listened to a non-commercial live recording of John Ogdon from the mid 80s.

Alkan: Concerto for Solo Piano

(intermission and likely time for some work on the Bosendorfer Imperial Grand!)

Busoni: Sonatina No.6 and two Elegies
Liszt: Totentanz (solo piano version)

I can only imagine what it must have been like to have witnessed first-hand the colossal onslaught that erupted from the keyboard. No cover image, but here's a picture of him from roughly that time period:


----------



## pmsummer

USA Memorial Day Play 7th











SYMPHONY NO.7
*Ludwig van Beethoven*
English Chamber Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas - conductor
_
CBS Masterworks_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Disc 1 only


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Schulhoff Concerto for String Quartet and Winds* from this fantastic recording:


----------



## Manxfeeder

Brahms, German Requiem

Personally, I like Gardiner's recording because it's crystal clear. Klemperer's tempi are similar to Gardiner's. He is recording on a bigger scale, so little details get lost, but it gives a bigger impression.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op. 106 (B192)*
_Stamic Quartet_


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms


----------



## Floeddie

Neo Romanza said:


> A total mismatch of musicians. Hilary Hahn is great in the Ives _Violin Sonatas_, but Lisitsa sounds lost or simply doesn't understand the composer's idiom. Here's my pick for the best recording of these works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out if you haven't already.


Found it on Spotify... yes, I like this one much better. I couldn't put my finger on it on the other recording, but I'd only give that one a 2.5 of 5 star rating. I still have to listen to the whole of this, but it looks like I'm gonna give this release at least a 4 of 5 star rating on my first pass. Thanks much for sharing!


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart K 332


----------



## haziz




----------



## Itullian

I love this Golberg. 79 minutes with repeats.
This is volume one in a new Bach series by this pianist.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms: A German Requiem
Christine Schäfer / Matthias Goerne / Los Angeles Master Chorale / Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra / Gustavo Dudamel
Live 2011
on CD-R

The first time I recognized the greatness of Dudamel. This is as good as or better than any performance I know. Only Klemperer on EMI equals (or surpasses) it.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Liszt: The Complete Wagner & Verdi Transcriptions


----------



## Red Terror

This is an exceptional set, and as much as I enjoy saxophone in jazz, I do prefer it as it is played here—properly.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Rachmaninov Etudes-Tableaux, Op. 39* from this *Ashkenazy* set -










I adore Rachmaninov's solo piano music so much and I couldn't imagine anyone who doesn't love this composer's music not feeling the same way.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## 59540

This one and the Walter/VPO 1938 recording are my favorite performances of Mahler's 9th.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some excerpts from *Rachmaninov* songs with *Söderström/Ashkenazy*:


----------



## Neo Romanza

dissident said:


> This one and the Walter/VPO 1938 recording are my favorite performances of Mahler's 9th.


One of the worst Mahler 9th performances I've heard. I love Bernstein, but there's nothing special about this performance. I prefer his recordings with the New York Philharmonic (Columbia/Sony) and the Concertgebouw (DG) any day of the week.


----------



## 59540

Neo Romanza said:


> One of the worst Mahler 9th performances I've heard. I love Bernstein, but there's nothing special about this performance. I prefer his recordings with the New York Philharmonic (Columbia/Sony) and the Concertgebouw (DG) any day of the week.


Well...I disagree.


----------



## jambo

Getting through some of the instrumental sections of the Complete Bach Edition on Teldec/Warner. Interesting listening to these HIP performances after mostly listening to Bach via Paillard and standard practices.

*Bach: *Orchestral Suite No. 1 in C major, BWV 1066
*Bach: *Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV 1067
*Bach: *Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV 1068
*Bach: *Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D major, BWV 1069

Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Concentus Musicus Wien


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms VC


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Neo Romanza said:


> One of the worst Mahler 9th performances I've heard. I love Bernstein, but there's nothing special about this performance. I prefer his recordings with the New York Philharmonic (Columbia/Sony) and the Concertgebouw (DG) any day of the week.


I read that the trombones (or some member of the brass section) "forgot" to come in at one point. It's hard to imagine it got released like that.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Stravinsky* ballets with *Jeu de cartes* performed by *Abbado* and the *LSO* from this 2-CD set:


----------



## senza sordino

Ravel Daphnis and Chloe. Sumptuous music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

senza sordino said:


> Ravel Daphnis and Chloe. Sumptuous music.


A fabulous performance in great sound, too!


----------



## Rogerx

Marin Marais: Pièces de viole

La Rêveuse, Benjamin Perrot, Florence Bolton





Couperin, F: Les baricades mistérieuses (from Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 6ème in B flat)
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin III: Ordre 15ème in A major: Le Dodo ou L'amour au Berçeau
Marais, M: La Biscayenne
Marais, M: La Reveuse from Le quatrième livre de pièces de viole
Marais, M: Pièces à une et à trois violes, Quatrième livre, Suite No.3: VII. La Provençale
Marais, M: Pièces à une et à trois violes, Quatrième livre: I. Prélude
Marais, M: Pièces de viole, Book 4: Suite No. 7 - Le badinage
Marais, M: Pièces de viole, Book 5: Suite in G Major
Marais, M: Pièces de viole, Cinquième livre, Suite No. 3: X. Rondeau Le Doucereux


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Braga Santos Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5* with *Álvaro Cassuto* and the *Portuguese Symphony Orchestra*:


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Kubelik and the BPO......

Dvorak 5th and 6th Symphonies.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4








I heard a few times that Paganini music is like bel canto singing. The way Accardo plays the slow movement reminds me of the remark.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bachtoven 1 said:


> I read that the trombones (or some member of the brass section) "forgot" to come in at one point. It's hard to imagine it got released like that.


What I read somewhere was that an audience member suffered a heart attack at the moment and the ruckus distracted the orchestra. Regarding releasing as is, it is my preferred way for so-called live recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Don Quixote & Till Eulenspiegel

Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night *Braunfels String Quintet in F Major, Op. 63* from this recording:


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part III:
IV. Trio D major for two traverse flutes and b. c.

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos

Viktoria Mullova (violin)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Philidor

There was just time left for another great quartet.

*Hans Werner Henze: String Quartet No. 5 (1976/77)*

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

An awfully powerful version, perhaps too powerful even for B1.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Krejčí - Symphonies 1 and 3
Ježek - Phantasy for Piano and Orchestra
Stravinsky - Concerto for Piano and Winds
Ančerl/Czech Phil









Aldridge - Elmer Gantry 
Boggs/Milwaukee SO; Pharos, Risley, Rideout, Kelley, Buck









Barber - Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Essays for Orchestra 2 and 3, Toccata festiva
Alsop/Royal Scottish National Orchestra 









Schubert - Piano Trios
Trio Wanderer


----------



## Kiki

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Partita No. 3 in E major BWV1006_
*Alina Ibragimova* • 2008,2009 • Hyperion

Full of finesse, with little vibrato, and not overwhelming at all. I like this.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#1


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: 6 String Quartets Op. 50 (Prussian Quartets)

Tátrai Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Suk: Symphony No.1, Ripening (BBC Symphony Orchestra, New London Chamber Choir, Jirí Belohlávek, Chandos)*

Ripening is a tone poem for large orchestra and wordless women's chorus from 1917. It is long (38 minuets on this CD), but a fascinating piece - one of the best of this outstanding composer. The first symphony is much earlier (1899). It is overshadowed by the deserved popularity of the second symphony ("Asrael"), but taken by itself it is a worthwhile late romantic work. I had both compositions in other versions (on Supraphon) for quite a while already, but when I came across this CD in a thrift shop I had to get it.


----------



## Art Rock

Andrew Kenneth said:


> DG seems to have re-released this set in 2021.
> 
> CD 1 – EARLY ORCHESTRAL MUSIC I: Schneiderpolka, Serenades in G & E flat major, Concertouvertüre in C major et. al.
> CD 2 – EARLY ORCHESTRAL MUSIC II: Festmarsch in E flat major, Clarinet & Cello Romances, Romeo and Juliet, Lebende Bilder
> CD 3 – EARLY SYMPHONIES: Symphony in D minor, Symphony in F minor
> CD 4 – PIANO CONCERTOS FOR THE LEFT HAND: Parergon to Symphonia Domestica, Panathenäenzug
> CD 5 – COMPLETE PIANO MUSIC: Piano Pieces, Piano Sonata, Stimmungsbilder
> CD 6 – FANTASIAS & FRAGMENTS: Excerpts from Die Frau ohne Schatten, Die Liebe der Danae, Die ägyptische Helena et. al.
> CD 7 – PRELUDES & INTERMEZZI: Excerpts from: Guntram, Feuersnot, Der Bürger als Edelmann, Arabella, Die schweigsame Frau et. al
> CD 8 – BALLET MUSIC: Josephs Legende, Schlagobers-Suite
> CD 9 – BALLET SUITES AFTER COUPERIN: Divertimento, Tanz-Suite
> CD 10 – THE WALTZ KING: Excerpts from Der Rosenkavalier, Intermezzo, Der Bürger als Edelmann, Schlagobers, München
> CDs 11 & 12 DER BÜRGER ALS EDELMANN narrated in English by Peter Ustinov
> CD 13 DES ESELS SCHATTEN narrated in English by Peter Ustinov
> CD 14 – BEETHOVEN / STRAUSS: DIE RUINEN VON ATHEN
> CD 15 – CHORAL MUSIC: 4- and 16-part songs, Male Choruses, Mass Movements, Schwäbische Erbschaft, Utan svafvel och fosfor, Durch Einsamkeiten


That is interesting. When searching for the covers of the Koch I downloaded many years ago, I came across that DG box, but I never realized it was the same collection. Rather unusual for DG to license recordings from another company I would have thought. But looking at the lay-out (and the inclusion of Ustinov as narrator in Des Esels Schatten) it looks like you are right.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part three
for either side of the grocery run.

_Requiem_ in D-minor for soprano, baritone, mixed choir
and orchestra op.48 (orig. 1877 - rev. 1887-93):
_Two Offertories_ for sopranos, altos and organ op.65 (1894):
_Ave Maria_ from _Deux mélodies_ for solo voice and organ
op.67, arr. for sopranos, altos and organ (1894):









_La bonne chanson_ - cycle of nine songs for voice
and piano op.61 [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1893-94):
_Deux mélodies_ for voice and piano op.83 [Texts:
Paul Verlaine/Albert Victor Samain] (1894):









_Dolly Suite_ - six pieces for piano duet op.56 (1892-94): a)
_Valse-caprices nos.3-4_ for piano ops.59/62 (1887-93/1893-94):
_Barcarolles nos.5-6_ for piano ops.66/70 (1894/c.1895):
_Nocturne no.6_ in D-flat for piano op.63 (1894):
_Theme and variations_ in C-sharp minor for piano op.73 (1895):

a) with Bruno Rigutto (pf.)









_La bonne chanson_ - cycle of nine songs for voice and piano
op.61, arr. for voice, string quartet, double bass and piano
[Texts: Paul Verlaine] (orig. 1893-94 - arr. 1898):

with Sarah Walker (sop.) and the Nash Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

CD 5
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770–1827)
Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 ‘Pastoral’*
Overture – Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus*
Overture – Leonore No. 2, Op. 72a°
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis
*FIRST CD RELEASE ON DECCA
°PREVIOUSLY UNPUBLISHED


----------



## 59540

Bachtoven 1 said:


> I read that the trombones (or some member of the brass section) "forgot" to come in at one point. It's hard to imagine it got released like that.


I've read that it was because someone in the audience sitting near the brass section suffered a heart attack at that point...but I imagine that's in urban legend territory. Still it's one of the most intense I've heard, warts and all.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 10_
*Fitzwilliam String Quartet* • 1977 • London

Perhaps the lack of any obvious "hidden" agenda (what a strange way to put it) in this quartet might have turned some critics off. That is sad. But I think the "pure music" here is still great.


----------



## Floeddie

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61/Anne-Sophie Mutter*




And a tip of the hat to Pianozach!


----------



## Rogerx

Josephs Legende, Op.63, Schlagobers, Op.70

Karl Anton Rickenbacher


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

*Purcell, Dido & Aeneas - Simone Kermes (Dido), Dimitris Tiliakos (Aeneas), Deborah York (Belinda), Oleg Ryabets (Sorceress), Margarita Mezentseva, Sofia Fomina, Yana Mamonova, Elena Kondratova, Valeria Safonova & Alexandre Zverev, New Siberian Singers, Music Aeterna, Teodor Currentzis.*

This and the classic Janet Baker/ recordings are the discs I have for this work - I'm happy with these differing options.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Brahms: String Sextets*

Belcea Quartet, Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

*Works*

Brahms: String Sextet No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 18
Brahms: String Sextet No. 2 in G major, Op. 36
What a spirited performance - It seems clear that the presence of both Tabea Zimmermann and Jean-Guihen Queyras inspired the (already first-rate) Belcea Quartet into one of their best performances. 

Another Alpha recording that leaves me with no regrets - I have to make a point into looking deeper into the catalogues of all three.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Gesualdo: Il liuto del principe*

Bor Zuljan

*Works*

Bernia: Toccata Cromatica
Castaldi: Cromatica corrente
Gesualdo: Beltà poinche t' assenti
Gesualdo: Canzon francese del Principe
Gesualdo: Gagliarda del Principe di Venosa
Kapsberger: Gagliarda XII
Melli, P: Corrente cromatica detta la Bernardella
Melli, P: Corrente detta l’Alfonsina
Melli, P: Corrente detta la Bartola
Melli, P: Il ciarlino capriccio chromatico
Melli, P: Volta chromatica detta la Savia
Piccinini: Aria di saravanda in varie partita
Piccinini: Corrente IX
Piccinini: Passacaglia
Piccinini: Toccata Prima
Piccinini: Toccata XII


I have time today for two recordings released by Ricercar - The one above for this afternoon and this one for the evening -









*De Arauxo: Libro de tientos*

Bernard Foccroulle (organ), InAlto, Lambert Colson, Bart Vroomen

List of works are too lengthy for here and so I'll just provide the link - 









De Arauxo: Libro de tientos


De Arauxo: Libro de tientos. Ricercar: RIC435. Buy 4 CDs or download online. Bernard Foccroulle (organ), InAlto, Lambert Colson, Bart Vroomen



www.prestomusic.com





"The music of Francisco Correa de Arauxo, still regrettably neglected, constitutes a peak of organ literature in Spain and an exceptional bridge between the Renaissance and the Baroque."


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Richard Strauss: Don Quixote & Till Eulenspiegel
> 
> Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, François-Xavier Roth


This is Roth's second recording of these works. Have you heard the earlier ones? If so how do they compare? Do I need to add this disc to my collection?


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Piano Trio No. 1 in E flat major/ Berwald: Piano Trio No. 4 in C major

Kalman Drafi (piano), Jozsef Modrian (violin), Gyorgy Kertesz (cello)


----------



## Baxi

NP:








(2007)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Small things that I'm grateful for on this thread...

That you can actually post a Vladimir Ashkenazy recording without having someone almost immediately reply with - "Ashkenazy does nothing for me - I much prefer any of the following 185 other pianists".

That you can actually post a Simon Rattle recording without having someone almost immediately reply with - "Rattle is twee, overly-fussy, and as finicky as a kitten - I much prefer literally anyone - even "no conductor" to him".

That you can actually post a Medieval or Renaissance or Baroque recording of any composer made by any performer without having someone almost immediately reply with - "Boring, tedious, and monotonous - I prefer Mahler or Bruckner or, hell, even Ferde Grofé when it comes right down to it. ..


----------



## Malx

Shaughnessy said:


> Small things that I'm grateful for on this thread...
> 
> That you can actually post a Vladimir Ashkenazy recording without having someone almost immediately reply with - "Ashkenazy does nothing for me - I much prefer any of the following 185 other pianists".
> 
> That you can actually post a Simon Rattle recording without having someone almost immediately reply with - "Rattle is twee, overly-fussy, and as finicky as a kitten - I much prefer literally anyone - even "no conductor" to him".
> 
> That you can actually post a Medieval or Renaissance or Baroque recording of any composer made by any performer without having someone almost immediately reply with - "Boring, tedious, and monotonous - I prefer Mahler or Bruckner or, hell, even Ferde Grofé when it comes right down to it. ..


Just don't post a Renaissance work conducted by Rattle with Ashkenazy on keyboard - you might just be pushing your luck


----------



## sbmonty

Atterberg: String Quartet No. 2, Op. 11
Stenhammar Quartet


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> Just don't post a Renaissance work conducted by Rattle with Ashkenazy on keyboard - you might just be pushing your luck


And Yehudi Menuhin on violin - that's another one that I used to get grief for every time I posted one of his recordings - It's was always "He was a genius when he was a teen-ager but once he turned 20 he couldn't play worth a damn".


----------



## Bourdon

Kiki said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> _Partita No. 3 in E major BWV1006_
> *Alina Ibragimova* • 2008,2009 • Hyperion
> 
> Full of finesse, with little vibrato, and not overwhelming at all. I like this.


A very good recording,refined and yet powerful


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 2

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra
Roberto Minczuk
Recorded: February 2003
Recording Venue: Sala Sao Paulo, Brazil


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's - later reissued on DG)*

CD 7: Piano works: Five Pieces opus 3 (1882), Piano Sonata in B Minor opus 5 (1882), and Stimmungsbilder opus 9 (1884). Strauss is not known as a piano composer and these early works (he was 17-19 years old when he wrote them) are the only ones he assigned an opus number to. They sound rather Mendelssohnian to me. That said, they are fun to listen to.

_I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above. Recently I've been told that they were reissued as a box by DG, but I decided to leave the picture above up, as the CD numbering is different._


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*
CD 1

*Octet KV C ( 17.05 and B to 370a)
Sextet KV Deest
Octet KV C17.03








*


----------



## Vasks

*Birtwistle - Endless Parade for Trumpet, Vibraphone & Strings (Hardenberger/Philips)
Dutilleux - Chorale, Cadence et fugato for Trombone & Piano (Lindberg/BIS)
Atterberg - Concerto for Horn and Orchestra (Hermansson/BIS)*


----------



## 13hm13

Léon Boëllmann - Orchestral Works (Patrick Davin)


----------



## 13hm13

Eyvind Alnæs - Symphonies (Terje Mikkelsen)


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> This is Roth's second recording of these works. Have you heard the earlier ones? If so how do they compare? Do I need to add this disc to my collection?


No I am sorry, never heard it , this was bought for Jean-Guihen Queyras. but thanks for the tip, the other seems goos.
Only a 5 CD box, ( very quick look )


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann

Joseph Moog (piano)

Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini in A minor, Op. 35: Book 1 and 2


Schumann: Paganini Studien (6), Op. 3
Schumann: Paganini Studien (6), Op. 10


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Copland Symphony No. 3* with *Bernstein* and the *New York Philharmonic*:










I haven't heard this particular performance in ages, but this one is just as fine of a performance as the one on DG. Hugely impressive.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> No I am sorry, never heard it , this was bought for Jean-Guihen Queyras. but thanks for the tip, the other seems goos.
> Only a 5 CD box, ( very quick look )


Yes, an excellent box ... and a bargain, too (or used to be anyway).


----------



## Neo Romanza

Shaughnessy said:


> Small things that I'm grateful for on this thread...
> 
> That you can actually post a Vladimir Ashkenazy recording without having someone almost immediately reply with - "Ashkenazy does nothing for me - I much prefer any of the following 185 other pianists".
> 
> That you can actually post a Simon Rattle recording without having someone almost immediately reply with - "Rattle is twee, overly-fussy, and as finicky as a kitten - I much prefer literally anyone - even "no conductor" to him".
> 
> That you can actually post a Medieval or Renaissance or Baroque recording of any composer made by any performer without having someone almost immediately reply with - "Boring, tedious, and monotonous - I prefer Mahler or Bruckner or, hell, even Ferde Grofé when it comes right down to it. ..


I'm guilty of saying I don't like this or that performance and many other members are as well. For the record, I LOVE Ashkenazy's pianism and his conducting. What someone else says about him is of no importance to me, but it's always nice to meet another fan of course. Simon Rattle is another conductor who I love/hate, but his Szymanowski recordings have remained incredibly special for me. I don't like Medieval or Renaissance music, so I'll never comment on these periods when someone posts a recording in which they're currently listening.


----------



## Enthusiast

Great record:










Also excellent:


----------



## sAmUiLc

Floeddie said:


> *Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61/Anne-Sophie Mutter*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a tip of the hat to Pianozach!


I saw Mutter live when she was 23, so lo~~ng time ago. Apparently she has changed a lot since then. Even her look is completely different: she is a dude now and in crutches?


----------



## Art Rock

*Lepo Sumera: Symphony No.4 "Serena borelia", Piano Concerto, Musica tenera (Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi, Kalle Randalu, BIS)*

The second of my CD's of this Estonian composer. All three works were composed in 1989-1992. The opener Musica tenera does not make much of an impression, but the Piano Concerto is an interesting piece with minimalist influences, which starts off quietly, descends into a brief maelstrom of noise later on, and comes out of that with a strong finish. The fourth symphony picks up where the first three left off, but with a dash more chaos. I'd recommend the BIS CD with those first three symphonies as a starter to explore Sumera. If you like it, this CD would be a logical next one.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> No I am sorry, never heard it , this was bought for Jean-Guihen Queyras. but thanks for the tip, the other seems goos.
> Only a 5 CD box, ( very quick look )


Just bought it 20euro for the whole box , tanks for the tip


----------



## Philidor

The bonus from the box.

*Richard Strauss: Orchestral Pieces from Operas and Ballets*

Salome: Dance of the Seven Veils
Intermezzo: Four Symphonic Interludes
Der Rosenkavalier: Concert Suite for Orchestra
Feuersnot: Love Scene
Schlagobers: Schlagoberswalzer

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Rogerx

Holst: The Planets & other works

Wiener Philharmoniker, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Wiener Staatsopernchor,
Herbert von Karajan, Sir Adrian Boult

Holst: Egdon Heath, a homage to Thomas Hardy, Op.47
Holst: The Perfect Fool, Op. 39/H 150: Ballet Music


----------



## Shaughnessy

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm guilty of saying I don't like this or that performance and many other members are as well. For the record, I LOVE Ashkenazy's pianism and his conducting. What someone else says about him is of no importance to me, but it's always nice to meet another fan of course. Simon Rattle is another conductor who I love/hate, but his Szymanowski recordings have remained incredibly special for me. I don't like Medieval or Renaissance music, so I'll never comment on these periods when someone posts a recording in which they're currently listening.


I think that it's perfectly acceptable for us to criticize our own selections - I've been known to refer to something that I've selected as "absolutely dreadful - virtually unlistenable" - just the worst rubbish imaginable - a purchase made by a fool who has more money than sense" - but I wouldn't do that in a direct reply to someone else's post - That's really what I meant - We all hear differently - It's neurology - Our neural pathways are wired in ways that are unique to us.

In this thread, it tends to be considered bad form to contradict someone's opinion with an alternative viewpoint unless requested to do so. If someone were to ask me what I thought about a recording that I posted I wouldn't hesitate to reply as truthfully as I possibly could. But I would never offer an unsolicited opinion unless it was a favorable "seconding" of the selection. I was a member of a different forum in which one's selections had to run a daily gauntlet of amateur but quite vocal critics who felt compelled to convince us that what we were listening to wasn't worth listening to and that our insistence on doing so was foolishness at best and nonsensical at worst - especially when we disregarded their advice and guidance and continued to listen to whatever it was that was on our playlists. That kind of relentless negativity just begins to really wear one down and I think that I just wanted to express the joy which comes from being able to listen to whatever and whomever one wants to without having to continually defend one's particular taste in music.

I was planning to exit that forum forthwith but they rather rudely asked me to vacate the premises for being "wildly temperamental" and "literally crazy, almost unhinged" before I had a chance to leave voluntarily.
Apparently, "I can't help it - I'm Irish" was not considered to be a viable defense...and so, here I am...


----------



## Enthusiast

Some sonatas (K310, K311 and K570) and the Fantasia (K475). Brautigam is robust rather than delicate.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Moderna, Concerto No. 1 for Oboe and Orchestra*

I like the way this sounds. I don't understand what is going on as far as form and structure, but it sounds nice.


----------



## pmsummer

FAREWELL, UNKIND
_Songs & Dances_
*John Dowland*
The Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*

CD1: Symphony No. 1. Picked up this box yesterday for 5 euro. I already had the 5th by these forces (on Denon, where all the recordings on this box were first issued), so I knew what to expect in general. The orchestra is very good (as one has come to expect from these German radio orchestras), and Inbal runs a tight ship, taking normal tempi. A solid performance. Well recorded too.


----------



## EvaBaron

Art Rock said:


> *Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*
> 
> CD1: Symphony No. 1. Picked up this box yesterday for 5 euro. I already had the 5th by these forces (on Denon, where all the recordings on this box were first issued), so I knew what to expect in general. The orchestra is very good (as one has come to expect from these German radio orchestras), and Inbal runs a tight ship, taking normal tempi. A solid performance. Well recorded too.


That’s a coincidence, I’m listening to Mahler 1 now as well but it’s kubelik on DG. This is my third time listening to this symphony and any symphony by Mahler for that matter and I like it but I feel like it’s too long for all the actual thematic material that is in it. Feels sacrilegious to say but the first movement is much of the same for 13 minutes and the last movement I just don’t get


----------



## Philidor

The last one with Levine.

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 4 E minor op. 98*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine










My impression is that Levine wove the display of the textures in a somewhat lighter way than he did in symphs 1 to 3. To my mind, the music benefits from this.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part four 
for late afternoon and early evening.

Piano Quintet no. 1 in D-minor op.89
(beg. 1890 - comp. by 1905):

with the Quintetto Fauré di Roma









_Messe des pêcheurs de Villerville_ for soprano, female choir, harmonium and
violin (in collaboration with André Messager) WoO, partly re-composed (with
Messager's material removed) and entitled _Messe basse_ for soprano, female
choir and organ (or harmonium) WoO (orig. 1881 - rev. 1906):









_Huit Pièces Brèves_ for piano op.84 - includes _Nocturne no. 8_ in
D-flat (1869-1902):
_Nocturnes nos. 7, 9-10_ for piano ops.74/97/99 (1898/1908/c. 1908):
_Barcarolles nos. 7-9_ for piano ops.90/96/101 (1905/1906/1908-09):
_Impromptus nos. 4-5_ for piano ops.91/102 (1905-06/1908-09):
_Nine Preludes_ for piano op.103 (1909-10):









Suite of four pieces for orchestra arr. by the composer from the incidental music 
for the play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ by Maurice Maeterlinck, plus the song _Chanson 
de Mélisande _for mezzo-soprano and orchestra from the original production op.80.
Original music fully orchestrated by Charles Koechlin based on Fauré's draft score.
(orig.1898, with one piece originating from 1893 - first three pieces 
of the suite arr. by c.1900 and the fourth added by c.1909):

with Frederica von Stade (mez.) and Patricia Nagle (fl.)


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to Brahms (with a bit of Beethoven).


----------



## Philidor

Surprise, surprise, ...

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

String Quartet G major KV 387
String Quartet B-flat major KV 458 ("Hunt")*

Armida Quartet

















Really great, even with ABQ I, Mosaiques and Klenke in mind!

The Armida guys and girls present their view on Mozart in a new cycle whose last part is to appear in June 2022. I am very attracted by the two samples I am currently listening to. Lean, intimate, detailed, quasi HIP. Well worth listening.

In parallel to this cycle there is a new Urtext edition of the quartets at Henle, which has been used for these recordings.


----------



## pmsummer

SORROW
_A Reimagining of Gorecki's 3rd Symphony_
*Henryk Mikołaj Górecki - Colin Stetson*
Matt Bauder - saxophone 
Dan Bennett - saxophone 
Ryan Ferreira - guitar 
Rebecca Foon - cello 
Greg Fox - drums 
Shahzad Ismaily - synthesizer 
Grey McMurray - guitar 
Sarah Neufeld - violin 
Colin Stetson - arranger, saxophone 
Megan Stetson - vocals 
Gyða Valtýsdóttir - cello 
Justin Walter - keyboards, EVI​_
52Hz_


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Haydn: Six Piano Sonatas


----------



## jim prideaux

Belohlavek and the Czech P.O.

Dvorak-6th and 7th Symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

I've never heard of Iwaki before. This is excellent.


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Haydn Variations & Academic Festival Overture - Columbia SO, Bruno Walter.*

I am currently playing the fillers on Brahms Symphony discs as these secondary works, if thats a fair description, I often unfairly overlook.


----------



## John Zito

Very enjoyable _Symphony of Psalms_:


----------



## vincula

Some lovely Brazilian piano music played the ethereal but meticulous master. 










Enjoy!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Art Rock

*Arthur Sullivan, Jean Sibelius: Music for Shakespeare's Tempest (Kansas City Symphony, Michael Stern, Reference Recordings)*

A good idea or a recipe for disaster? Thematically, this makes sense of course, combining two orchestral pieces composed for performances of Shakespeare's Tempest on one CD. But is it fair to have such a direct comparison between Sullivan and one of the grandmasters, Sibelius? Well, actually Sullivan does come out as second best but it is not so clear as I expected. For me, this is the best of Sullivan's works that I've heard, very convincing indeed. Still, once the Sibelius starts, one can tell the difference in level between these composers.


----------



## SONNET CLV

In these days (at least in the U.S. and perhaps especially in the sensibilities of former teachers) when Mahler's _Kindertotenlieder_ seems an appropriate music for one's "daily experience" as reported on the news shows, it is difficult to sustain an interest in mere music. Perhaps Nero could fiddle while Rome burned, but I would likely not have the mindset to take up my ol' guitar to accompany the ravages of such destruction.

Still, being a lover of music, is remains hard for me to refrain from my passion. Today I turned to a disc from my Vienna Modern Masters collection (I may have every one of the releases from that catalog) to relisten to a piece by Jeffrey Jacob, an American pianist and composer born in 1948. Jacob's _In Memoriam_ for two pianos and orchestra was written in the winter and spring of 2002 and was premiered in June of that year, the performance of which gave rise to this particular recording from VMM.



















In the booklet notes accompanying this release Jacob says of the work, which is dedicated to the children of the Middle East, "On one particular day in early 2002, I read of the deaths of two small children, one Israeli, one Palestinian, victims of Middle East violence. I wanted to write a meditative, thoughtful work in their honor, a piece without harshness and rhetoric but simple commemoration and love." This beautiful work likely succeeds well past the composer's intentions. And it is music still relevant for today's news stories.

By the way, if you are unfamiliar with Jeffrey Jacob, this particular disc is as fine an introduction to his music as can be found representative of any composer's work. The opening piece, _Symphony: Winter Lightning_, is stunning (starkly fragile or copiously lush at times, while moving and sublime always) and remains one of my favorite "unknown" symphonies, along with works such as Jean-Claude Wolff's Symphony No. 2 (also available on a VMM disc), Cecil Effinger's _Little Symphony_, Ross Lee Finney's Symphony _Communique 1943_, Daniel Pinkham's Symphony No. 2, and Benjamin Lees's Symphony No. 3, to name just a handful.

The remaining two pieces on the Jacob disc, the Piano Concerto No.2 and the _Carol of the Bells_, prove equally impressive. This is modern music, but with deep tonal connections. Nothing here to twist the eardrums out of shape. Just pleasurable listening, enriching and startling, that proves worth repeating. None the least of which is the _In Memoriam_, a near half hour of ruminative "communication and love".


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Malx

*Poulenc, Messe inG major & Salve Regina - Choir of St John's College Cambridge, George Guest.*

I don't listen to choral music as often these days but I'm still often impressed by the skills of the choir and director - not forgetting how important a suitable acoustic is to the sound.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Symphony No. 35 "Haffner" and Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"*
Leonard Bernstein, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

I love both of these symphonies, and the performers involved on this disc do a terrific job of bringing them to life.


----------



## Blancrocher

C.P.E. Bach, Cello Concerto in A minor, Wq. 170 (Altstaedt); Beethoven, Symphony 9 (Karajan 1977); Alban Berg, Lyric Suite (LaSalle)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Elgar Introduction & Allegro, Op. 47* with *Boult* conducting the *London Philharmonic* from this set:










Simply a gorgeous piece of music. One of Elgar's best, IMHO. The English really knew how to write for strings.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: various organ works
Marie-Claire Alain, organ (ca. 1985–1993)

This is Alain's third and final survey of Bach's complete organ works. It is mostly similar in conception to her second cycle, from what I can tell; her first cycle is quite different from the other two. I haven't listened to enough of this to make up my mind about which is better. The organization of the second cycle is easier to follow, since it groups the free works first and the chorale preludes second, and largely follows the BWV thematic ordering from there. This third cycle is much more haphazard in layout. However, the use of genuine historical instruments here is a positive.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Argerich & Barenboim play The Rite of Spring, Mozart's Sonata K.448 for Two Pianos, and Schubert's Variations on an Original Theme, D.813


----------



## Bruce

This afternoon I'm listening to *Lohengrin *by *Richard Wagner*. 










The sound is obviously dated, but what a performance!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Berio Sinfonia* with *Boulez/Swingle Singers/Orchestre National de France* from this set:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part five.

A later night than originally intended beckons, but as I feel as bright
as a button I certainly won't be nodding out with music such as this.

_Prelude_ from the opera _Pénélope_ WoO (1907-13):
_Fantaisie_ in G for piano and orchestra op.111 (1918): a)
Incidental music for the theatrical entertainment _Masques
et Bergamasques_ by René Fauchois op.112 *** (1919):

*** also contains the following earlier pieces:
_Madrigal_ - part-song for four voices and piano op.35, arr. for mixed
choir and orchestra [Text: Armand Silvestre] (orig. 1883): b)
_Pavane_ in F-sharp minor for orchestra op.50 (orig. 1887): c)
_Clair de lune_ - song for tenor and piano op.46 no.2, arr. for
tenor and orchestra [Text: Paul Verlaine] (orig. 1887): d)
_Le plus doux chemin_ - song for tenor and piano op.87 no.1, arr.
for tenor and orchestra [Text: Armand Silvestre] (orig. 1904): d)

a) with Jean-Philippe Collard (pf.)
b) with the Ensemble Vocal Alix Bourbon
c) with Linda Chésis (fl.)
d) with Nicolai Gedda (ten.)









_Barcarolles nos.10-12_ for piano ops.104 no.2/105/106bis
(1913, 1913 and 1915):
_Nocturnes nos.11-12_ for piano ops.104 no.1 and 107
(1913 and 1915):









Violin Sonata no.2 in E-minor op.108 (1916-17): a)
Cello Sonata no.1 in D-minor op.109 (1917): b)

a) with Krysia Osostowicz (v.) and Susan Tomes (pf.)
b) with Thomas Igloi (vc.) and Clifford Benson (pf.)


----------



## Klavierman

No.3 receives quite a crushing performance.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## HenryPenfold

More *Ralph Vaughan Williams...............


5 *Splendid performances, exceptionally well recorded (Hi-Res downloads)

*Symphony no. 4*


Antonio Pappano - London Symphony Orchestra (my current favourite)
Ryan Wigglesworth - London Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze - Royal Liverpool Philharmonic



*Symphony no. 8*

Vladimir Jurowski - London Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze- Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## haziz

An excellent recording of two superb, often underappreciated, violin concertos. Highly recommended! This recording was the recipient of a Penguin Guide "Rosette" and deservedly so.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## jambo

Dipping back into the fantastic Mendelssohn Edition from Hänssler

*Mendelssohn: *Piano Quartet No. 2 in F minor, Op. 2
*Mendelssohn: *Piano Quartet No. 3 in B flat minor, Op. 3

Bartholdy Piano Quartet
Jörg-Wolfgang Jahn (violin)
Matthias Bucholz (viola)
Franco Rossi (cello)
Pier Narciso Masi (piano)
1994


----------



## Klavierman

I haven't heard these before, but thanks to Qobuz now I have. Quite engaging.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

George Lloyd symphony #4 "Artic"









George Lloyd, Albany Symphony Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending








The way Mme Wicks plays, it is an eagle ascending!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Dvořák








Anne-Sophie Mutter - Dvorak's Violin Concerto | Digital Concert Hall


Violinist Anne-Sophie Mutter performs Dvorak's Violin Concerto. Further concert highlights include Manfred Honeck's debut with the Berliner Philharmoniker.




www.digitalconcerthall.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

Siegfried's Funeral March








Probably the greatest recording of the March. I surely like it better than Kna's.


----------



## Rogerx

Fiorillo: Quartets (6) for flute, violin, viola and cello

Ensemble A l'antica


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## WVdave

Fritz Reiner Conducting The Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra – A Wagner Concert 
Columbia Masterworks – ML 4054, Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, US, 1961.


----------



## jim prideaux

early start with Celibidache and the Munich Phil.

Brahms-2nd Symphony..


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Wednesday

*Reger
String Quartet in G Minor, Op. 54, No. 1
Mannheimer Streichquartett*


----------



## Rogerx

Glinka: Overtures & Dances

USSR Symphony Orchestra, Evgeni Svetlanov


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Horia Surianu: Saxophone Concerto, Esquisse pour un Clair-Obscur (Orchestre de la Chambre de la Radio National de Roumanie, Neil Thomson, Ensemble Archaeus, Liviu Danceanu, Daniel Kientzy, Nova Musica)*

Horia Surianu (1952) is a Romanian composer living in France. This CD single (play time 26 minutes) is the only one I have. The saxophone concerto (for sopranino and tenor saxophones) is interesting, and the main reason why I got it, given my attraction to unusual concertos. The other piece is for soprano saxophone and ensemble (I would guess a chamber ensemble).


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Hoffmeister: Double Bass Quartet No. 3
Hoffmeister: Double Bass Quartet No. 4
Rossini: Sonata a quattro No. 4 in B flat major
Rossini: Sonata a quattro No. 5 in E flat major
Rossini: Sonata a quattro No. 6 in D major 'La tempesta'


----------



## brunumb

sAmUiLc said:


> Siegfried's Funeral March
> View attachment 169171
> 
> Probably the greatest recording of the March. I surely like it better than Kna's.


Does that cover say "Giegfried Idyll"?


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

brunumb said:


> Does that cover say "Giegfried Idyll"?


Yes, not just cover, also everywhere. Japanese! 🙃


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*
From Part III:
V. Solo G minor for oboe and b. c.
VI. Conclusion B-flat major for 2 oboes, strings and b. c.

Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Philidor

Taking advantage of the opportunity ...

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 1 G major KV 80 ("Lodi")*

Armida Quartet










This new set is likely to assist me in getting into the day next weeks ...

... I will be out until friday evening for some customer event. I will occasionally look into this excellent forum. Looking forward to contributing modestly again on friday and having a great pentecostal weekend with much music ... Mahler 8 ... have a good time!


----------



## jambo

These Mendelssohn and CPE Bach sets from Hänssler are fantastic, I'd love to see some other composers get the same treatment.

Solo piano works of CPE Bach this afternoon, disc 13.

*C.P.E. Bach: *Rondo I in E flat major, Wq 61:1 - Andantino
*C.P.E. Bach: *Keyboard Sonata I in D major, Wq 61:2
*C.P.E. Bach: *Fantasia I in B flat major, Wq 61:3 - Allegretto
*C.P.E. Bach: *Rondo II in D minor, Wq 61:4 - Allegro di molto
*C.P.E. Bach: *Keyboard Sonata II in E minor, Wq 61:5
*C.P.E. Bach: *Fantasia II in C major, Wq 61:6 - Presto di molto
*C.P.E. Bach: *Keyboard Sonata in C minor, Wq 60
*C.P.E. Bach: *Rondo in E minor, Wq 66 - Poco andante e sostenuto
*C.P.E. Bach: *Fantasie in F sharp minor, Wq 67 - Adagio
*C.P.E. Bach: *Keyboard Sonata in D minor, Wq 69
*C.P.E. Bach: *Arioso mit 5 Variationen, H 535

Ana-Marija Markovina (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites

Zuill Bailey (cello)


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Hindemith - Philharmonisches Konzert
Pauer - Rhapsody for Orchestra
Kabeláč - Symphony 5
Ančerl/Czech Phil









Copland - Hear Ye! Hear Ye!, Appalachian Spring (complete ballet)
Slatkin/Detroit









Dessau - String Quartets 1 and 2
New Leipzig SQ









Puccini - Turandot
Mehta/London Phil; Sutherland, Pavarotti, Caballe, Ghiaurov, Krause, Pears


----------



## Floeddie

Another fine live performance:




*Dvořák: The Symphony No. 9 "From the New World"*


----------



## Floeddie

Rogerx said:


> Glinka: Overtures & Dances
> 
> USSR Symphony Orchestra, Evgeni Svetlanov


One more for tonight


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

CD 51


Schubert Symphonies Nos. 8 “Unfinished” & 9 “Great”
Berliner Philharmoniker
Karl Böhm


----------



## Art Rock

*Lepo Sumera: Symphony No. 5, Music for Chamber Orchestra, In Memoriam (Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi, BIS)*

Continuing with the Sumera symphony cycle. The fifth (1995) is at times more heavy on percussion than the first four, which goes down well with me. Music for Chamber Orchestra (1977) starts with a short energetic movement, but most of the work is a beautiful melodic, flute dominated Cantabile. A piece unlike anything else I've heard of this composer. The early In Memorian (1972) was composed to remember fellow Estonian Heino Eller.


----------



## RobertJTh

Not an official cd, I made a custom one using the files found here:





Havergal Brian - the official website







www.havergalbrian.org












After the Gothic, I've been wanting to explore more Brian and these are free, public domain radio broadcasts that are among the first recordings of any of Brian's symphonies.
It's a mixed bag, really. Fascinating music, but also hard to follow, seemingly incoherent at places and with schizophrenic mood swings all the time. Formally they're not easy to pinpoint, as a listener you occasionally feel lost and are forced to just go with the flow of the music. The 12th for instance starts as some gnarly modernist experiment with shards of tunes all over the place, then gathers some coherence and becomes gradually more traditional.
My favorite among these is the 8th, it's serious, dark-toned music with some genuine depth of expression (the ending reminds me of Shostakovich' nihilistic "death clock" endings).
The mono recordings are serviceable at best.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gabriel Fauré - various works part six of six.
for late morning and early afternoon.​Fauré's final creative outpouring almost corresponds with that of Brahms in terms of the emphasis primarily being on chamber music and piano pieces (although not so many as Brahms' last flourishes in the case of the latter), along with a final cycle of four songs. Even the respective opus numbers of the two men very nearly align, except that Brahms just managed to squeeze in a valedictory op.122 collection of chorale preludes for organ. As with Brahms' late works, the quality is consistently high - perhaps what we may have come to expect from another master craftsman.

_Barcarolle no.13_ for piano op.116 (1921):
_Nocturne no.13_ for piano op.119 (1921):









_L'horizon chimérique_ - cycle of four songs for voice and piano
op.118 [Texts: Jean de La Ville de Mirmont] (1921):









Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.117 (1921): a)
Piano Quintet no.2 in C-minor, op.115 (1919-21): b)
Piano Trio in D-minor op.120 (1922-23): c)
String Quartet in E-minor op.121 (1924): d)

a) with Thomas Igloi (vc.) and Clifford Benson (pf.)
b) with the Quintetto Fauré di Roma
c) with Marcia Crayford (vn.), Christopher van Kampen (vc.) 
and Ian Brown (pf.) from The Nash Ensemble
d) with The Amati Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Benda & Benda: Violin Concertos

Josef Suk (violin), Ariane Pfister-Benda (violin)

Suk Chamber Orchestra, Christian Benda


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's - later reissued on DG)*

CD's 8 and 9: Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme (Der Bürger als Edelmann). The orchestral suite (Opus 60, just over 30 minutes) is hardly unknown Strauss, but here we have the originally envisaged theater version lasting almost two hours, spread over 2 CD's. It includes extensive declamation (in English) by Peter Ustinov. It is fun to hear the original intention (even if it is translated), but in the end I prefer the suite.

_I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above. Recently I've been told that they were reissued as a box by DG, but I decided to leave the picture above up, as the CD numbering is different._


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Complete Masses Vol. 1
Mass No. 16 'Coronation Mass' & Missa longa


----------



## Baxi

NP:








(1967)


----------



## Vasks

_Two views of Vagn_

*Holmboe - Chamber Concertino #11, Op. 44 (Christensen/Rondo)
Holmboe - Violin Concerto #2 (Heide/BIS)*


----------



## OCEANE

Here I don't see much sharing of Paganini's music.

This is a nice recording by the young Gil Shaham and Goran Sollscher and the music is very relaxing.
If Paganini is not your cup of tea, I then recommend this album from its sonic quality perspective...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Celebration of Life in Death*

Anna Prohaska (soprano), La Folia Barockorchester, Robin Peter Müller

Contents are too lengthy to list here - This is the link -









Celebration of Life in Death


Celebration of Life in Death. Alpha: ALPHA745. Buy CD or download online. Anna Prohaska (soprano), La Folia Barockorchester, Robin Peter Müller



www.prestomusic.com





"Constantly in search of eclectic and meaningful programmes, the soprano Anna Prohaska here celebrates ‘life in death’. An ambitious programme, conceived with Robin Peter Müller and his ensemble La Folia, which takes us on a journey across the centuries and through many different countries, with French chansons of the Middle Ages (including one by Guillaume de Machaut), seventeenth-century Italian pieces by Luigi Rossi, Francesco Cavalli and Barbara Strozzi, German composers of the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries (Dietrich Buxtehude, Christoph Graupner, Franz Tunder) and the English luminaries Henry Purcell... plus John Lennon and Paul McCartney. A musical and spiritual quest that even takes in a detour to North America with a universally known song by Leonard Cohen."

To me, this is the archetypal Alpha release - so thoroughly off-the-wall that it makes you think that they're completely nuts but, somehow, it all comes together so perfectly that you can't help but be in awe.

Anna Prohaska is a favorite and I would have made the purchase anyway but what sealed the deal was the cover - It used to remind me of those days when I would purchase an album without a clue as the what the music actually sounded like just because it had a "cool cover". Sometimes it worked out great - Be Bop Deluxe - "Axe Victim" - Sometimes, not so much - Bay City Rollers - "Dedication"


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 3 (what a lovely symphony!) and 4 (beautiful slow movement especially) from this:


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Fux & Kerll: Requiems*

Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier

*Kerll: Missa pro defunctis

Fux: Kaiserrequiem *

As you've probably noticed by now, no one is ever going to mistake my playlists for those of Elgar's Ghost - Right now, my "curated" playlist consists exclusively of CDs that I kept stacking up until, of course, they toppled over onto the floor.
And so, whichever CD is on the floor and closest to my desk chair is the "Disc of the Day"

Looking over my two selections, they strike me as being somewhat on the morbid side... I don't feel particularly morbid today, in fact, I'm kind of wired and bouncing off the walls, and so I'll need to find something a little light-hearted to smooth out the rough edges.

This is one that I actually chose intentionally -












*Prokofiev - Symphony No. 1 in D major, Op. 25 'Classical'

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi *


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto & Violin Sonata

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Stephen Hough (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## OCEANE

I do listen to Field's music very often and to me his 7th concerto structured in two movements is such a unique work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3*

I haven't paid the attention to the 3rd that I should have, but I heard a YouTube presentation about it today recommending Munch (yeah, most of you know who the presenter is), so I'm listening now.


----------



## Malx

*Martinů, Cello Concertos 1 & 2 - Raphael Wallfisch, Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek.*

Today continuing to select discs that I haven't ventured near for some time.


----------



## Bourdon

*Paul Hindemith *


 

Nobilissima Visione - Suite

Engelbert Humperdinck 
Hänsel Und Gretel


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88*
*Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake, Op. 20 Suite 
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a *
*Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Suite, Op. 66a *

_Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1959, 1961, 1965
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Rogerx

Jommelli: Requiem

Sandrine Piau (soprano), Carlo Vistoli (countertenor), Raffaele Giordani (tenor), Salvo Vitale (bass), Coro e Orchestra Ghislieri, Giulio Prandi


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 3 - Helsinki PO, Leif Segerstam.*

I'd forgotten how good this disc is - really enjoyable.


----------



## Enthusiast

I generally prefer Britten's own recordings of his music but his record of his two early concertos never worked that well for me. This is one of my go to recordings of the violin concerto (the other is Daniel Hope's) and is also great for the Szymanowski concertos.


----------



## Bourdon

*Zemlinsky

Die Seejungfrau
Psalms 13 & 23








*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing excerpts from this 2-CD set of *Schulhoff* piano music with *Margarette Babinsky*:










I wish that Supraphon would reissue their Schulhoff series. This year, if my math is correct, marks the 80th anniversary of his passing --- he died in 1942.


----------



## pmsummer

PIANO CONCERTOS
_No. 12, K. 414 - No. 14, K. 449_
*Wolfgang A. Mozart*
Louis Lortie - piano
I Musici de Montreal
Yuli Turovsky - conductor
_
Musical Heritage Society via Chandos_


----------



## Rogerx

Czerny - Concerto & Symphony

Liu Xiao Ming & Horst Gobel (pianos)

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Nikos Athinäos


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday I heard the same two works (the sonatas) in the versions for clarinet and piano. Lovely as it was I think the works might work even better in this (viola and piano) form. Wonderful chamber music playing, here.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

Sonatas for piano and violin

CD 2

KV 296-KV376/374-KV 377/374e & KV278/317d








*


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 5 - LSO, Andre Previn.*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

More piano duos played by Barenboim & Argerich, this time, Debussy's En blanc et noir, and Bartók's Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion. I think this last piece is the most modern piece that Martha has in her repertory, if I'm not mistaken, maybe tied with one of Prokofiev's sonatas


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach - Le Voyage dans la Lune
Chœr et Orchestre National Montpellier Occitanie - Pierre Dumoussaud
(2cd set)


----------



## Enthusiast

This is a superb disc - a wonderfully varied mix of music (Dvorak's 10 Biblical Songs, Mahler's Ruckert-Lieder and Ravel's Sheherazade), beautifully performed.











Rounding off the day's listening with the Britten (The Bridge Variations) from this disc - refreshing but I'm still on the high that Magdalena Kozena induced.


----------



## Merl

A fine disc from the Emperor quartet (sorry about the tiny pic). No.1 is particularly impressive.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manuel de Falla - various works part one of three
for late afternoon and early evening.

Falla was one of those fastidious composers who didn't leave us with an
enormous amount of music, but, as with Berg, Ravel and Dukas most of
what we do have is to be savoured - only the majority of the early piano
pieces featured here which come from Falla's time at the Conservatory
in Madrid are of relatively little consequence, but are still worth a listen.

Virtually all of the important works are included in these three sessions,
but I would one day like to compliment them with a recording on CD of
_Atlántida _(or _L'Atlàntida_, if we are to get all Catalan about it), the large-
scale cantata-cum-opera over which the composer laboured in vain for
20 years. Barely half of the music for _Atlántida_ was written - and almost
none of it was orchestrated - by the time Falla's health finally gave out.
Just before his death he entrusted Ernesto Halffter with the unenviable
task of hammering a version of _Atlántida_ into performable shape from a
mountain of sketches and ideas - a task which took him 15 long years!
I thought by now that someone might have been prepared to create an
orchestral suite from the more completed parts of this sprawling work.

_Nocturno_ for piano (1896):
_Mazurka_ in C-minor for piano (1899):
_Serenata andaluza_ for piano (1900):
_Canción_ for piano (1900):
_Vals capricho_ for piano (1900):
_Serenata_ for piano (1901):
_Cortejo de gnomos_ [_The Gnomes' Procession_] for piano (1901):
_Allegro de concierto_ for piano (1903-04):
_Cuatro piezas españolas_ for piano (c. 1906-09):
_Danza_ from the opera _La vida breve_ [_The Brief Life_],
arr. for piano (orig. 1904-05 - arr. poss. by 1913):









_La vida breve_ [_The Brief Life_] - 'lyric drama' in two acts
[Libretto: Carlos Fernández-Shaw] (1904-05 - rev. by 1913):









_Cuatro piezas españolas_ for piano (c. 1906-09):

with Alicia de Larrocha - unmissable, even though
I enjoyed the other recording by Benita Meshulam







​


----------



## 59540

Here and there in this set:


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*

CD's 2+3: Symphony No. 2. Soloists: soprano Helen Donath and Doris Soffel. Inbal takes 85 minutes, necessitating a split over 2 CD's - as do most renditions. There is a short sequence in the final movement though where Inbal can be heard, even though it is at a very low volume - still somewhat disturbing. That aside, like the first this is a good performance.


----------



## Art Rock

Merl said:


> A fine disc from the Emperor quartet (sorry about the tiny pic). No.1 is particularly impressive.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Sibelius' 4th* with *Sanderling* and the *Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester* from this set:










Amazing performance!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 11*

Konstantin Ivanov conducting like he means it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Shostakovich, Symphony No. 11*
> 
> Konstantin Ivanov conducting like he means it.


Great set! I bought it when it came out. It's OOP now and incredibly expensive. There's one right now on Discogs for $3,623. 😳


----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Suk: A Summer's Tale, Prague (BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jirí Bělohlávek, Chandos)*

Two of Suk's most important orchestral works on this CD. A Summer's Tale is a tone poem for large orchestra, composed between 1907 and 1909. It is Straussian in its ambition, taking 54 minutes on this recording. Prague (1904) is a more conventional tone poem, but still takes almost 25 minutes. If you like late romantic music and have not heard much by Suk, give this a try. It's beautiful luscious music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> Great set! I bought it when it came out. It's OOP now and incredibly expensive. There's one right now on Discogs for $3,623.


Ouch! You'd have to be a hardcore fan to shell out that kind of money!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> Ouch! You'd have to be a hardcore fan to shell out that kind of money!


A lot of these Melodiya box sets fetch some outrageous prices. I remember buying the original box set of the Shostakovich SQs with the Borordin Quartet and was rather shocked that not too long after I had bought this set how the price basically skyrocketed. Crazy market we're in now --- here today, gone tomorrow.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Benjamin Britten*

"*Gloriana*" Symphonic Suite Op. 53a

Osian Ellis (harp), Keiron Moore (oboe)
London Symphony Orchestra, Steuart Bedford
Performance Duration - 27 minutes, 7 seconds
Label: Naxos

This CD also contains a cracking performance of the Sinfonia Da Requiem and a very good interludes and passacaglia - I downloaded it from Qobuz in their half-price Naxos sale that ends 5th June.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

A brilliant player.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Shostakovich Symphony No. 10 in E Minor, Op. 93* with *Sandering* and the *Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester* from this set:










Sanderling was really in his element in Shostakovich.


----------



## Klavierman

Overall my favorite performances.


----------



## Blancrocher

Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto (Heifetz/Munch); Mahler, Des Knaben Wunderhorn (Herreweghe), Symphony 4 (Bernstein/Sony Box)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 8*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> *Sibelius, Symphony No. 3 - Helsinki PO, Leif Segerstam.*
> 
> I'd forgotten how good this disc is - really enjoyable.


Ondine is another label (along with Alpha and Ricercar) that consistently produce first-rate recordings of performances that are never less than captivating - I second your comments on the disc.

I have this one on-deck for the near future - "Near" can mean anything from "sometime this week" to "sometime this year" to "sometime this decade" - I'm easily distracted...









*Sibelius: Tapiola, En Saga & 8 Songs*

Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo)
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu

*Works*

Sibelius: En Saga, Op. 9
Sibelius: Hennes budskap, Op. 90 No. 2 (Runeberg)
Sibelius: Jägargossen, Op. 13 No. 7 (Text: J.L. Runeberg)
Sibelius: Kyssens hopp, Op. 13 No. 2
Sibelius: Men min fågel märks dock icke, Op. 36, No. 2
Sibelius: Seven Runeberg Songs, Op. 13
Sibelius: Six Songs, Op. 36
Sibelius: Six Songs, Op. 86
Sibelius: Six Songs, Op. 88 'Flower Songs'
Sibelius: Six Songs, Op. 90
Sibelius: Tapiola, Op. 112
Sibelius: Under strandens granar (Under the fir-trees) Op. 13 No. 1 (Runeberg)


----------



## Itullian

Live recording


----------



## sAmUiLc

In the 3rd movement, the brass sound reminds me of Russian orchestra. It tells how different Concertgebouw Orchestra sounded at the time from later. It is an early recording, not long after Haitink took over the orchestra. I wonder if the sound would have been preserved longer if van Otterloo had taken over the orchestra instead of Haitink. Not that I think Haitink is inferior. They were just different conductors. Well, 'what if' is futile exercise so I won't be engaged in it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Messiaen L'Ascension* with *Stokowski* conducting the *LSO*:










My favorite performance of one of my favorite works from Messiaen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just got time to listen to this disc which arrived earlier today. I bought it specifically for the _William Blake_ and _Tit for Tat_ songs, the former make up one of Britten's final cycles for voice and piano and the latter is from the composer's teen years. The only disappointment here is including ten of Britten's folk song arrangements as fill-ups - nothing against the performances, but these songs are available on Naxos already, albeit with different performers as they were originally recorded for the Collins label. With nigh-on 40 minutes of disc space available what would have made this release virtually indispensable is the inclusion instead of a couple of (or even all, if space allowed) the rarely-recorded song cycles such as _A Charm of Lullabies, Songs from the Chinese_ and _Who Are These Children?_ I think Naxos missed a bit of a trick there, unless they have plans to record these others at a later time.

_Tit for Tat - _cycle of five songs for voice and piano
WoO [Texts: Walter de la Mare] (1928–31):
_Songs and Proverbs of William Blake_ - cycle of fourteen
songs for baritone and piano op.74 (1965):

plus ten folk song arrangements for voice and piano


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bkeske

*Amadeus Quartett : Beethoven Streichquartette* - String Quartets ‧ Quatuors A Cordes Op. 127‧130‧131‧132‧133‧135. Deutsche Grammophon 4LP box 1963, German release


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: *Trio Sonatas* for organ, BWV 525–530
Marie-Claire Alain (1993)

Recorded on the organ of the Aa-kerk in Groningen, this is taken from Marie-Claire Alain's last of three surveys of Bach's works for organ. This organ was built by Arp Schnitger, the finest North German organ builder of his day (ca. late 17th century). Alain takes advantage of the instrument's many colors and timbres. In particular, as with many of Schnitger's organs, there are some beautiful reeds and a good selection of mixtures, brightening the sound but not overwhelming Bach's textures.


----------



## Klavierman

Recommended if you don't mind a lot of extra notes added to Bach's string works (think Busoni)--one has to marvel at his ability to play so many lines at once without obvious strain.. He plays two WTC Preludes unadorned. (For the record I prefer the original violin and cello versions, and certainly the keyboard works, but a piano student who also plays guitar wanted me to listen it to it.)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Slavenski Balkanophonia, Op. 10* from this recording:


----------



## sAmUiLc

I believe this is the earliest commercial recording of Sutherland. Then her diction was clear, phrasing was forward.. large voice with amazing agility. She was a perfect singer. There is another recording she sounds like that: Ansermet's Beethoven 9th. Then everything became muffled, unclear. The alleged dental surgery fiasco (late 50's or early 60's) could be real. If true, it was a colossal crime I'd say.


----------



## jambo

A nice mix of wind chamber pieces.

*C.P.E. Bach: *Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in C major, Wq. 73
*C.P.E. Bach: *Sonata for Oboe and Basso Continuo in G minor, Wq. 135
*C.P.E. Bach: *Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in E major, Wq. 83
*C.P.E. Bach: *Duo for Two Clarinets, Wq. 142
*C.P.E. Bach:* Six Sonatas for Fortepiano, Clarinet, & Bassoon, Wq. 92

Fiati con Tasto Köln
Ilka Wagner (bassoon)
Nicholas Selo (cello)
Lisa Klevit-Ziegler (clarinet)
Diego Montes (clarinet)
Karl Kaiser (transverse flute)
Harald Hoeren (harpsichord, fortepiano)
Alfredo Bernardini (oboe)
1997


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Stravinsky* ballets with *Circus Polka* (in a two piano arrangement) and *Scènes de ballet* from the following recordings:


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 9 on... 
Schubert, Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti – Symphonies (Complete)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Schulhoff Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2* from the following recordings:

















Two stunning works from Schulhoff.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The greatest Metamorphosen, a great Death & Transfiguration, so-so 4 Last Songs. I usually skip the 4 Last Songs.


----------



## Red Terror

jambo said:


> A nice mix of wind chamber pieces.
> 
> *C.P.E. Bach: *Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in C major, Wq. 73
> *C.P.E. Bach: *Sonata for Oboe and Basso Continuo in G minor, Wq. 135
> *C.P.E. Bach: *Sonata for Flute and Harpsichord in E major, Wq. 83
> *C.P.E. Bach: *Duo for Two Clarinets, Wq. 142
> *C.P.E. Bach:* Six Sonatas for Fortepiano, Clarinet, & Bassoon, Wq. 92
> 
> Fiati con Tasto Köln
> Ilka Wagner (bassoon)
> Nicholas Selo (cello)
> Lisa Klevit-Ziegler (clarinet)
> Diego Montes (clarinet)
> Karl Kaiser (transverse flute)
> Harald Hoeren (harpsichord, fortepiano)
> Alfredo Bernardini (oboe)
> 1997


That whole set is golden.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Symphony No. 2 & Serenade for Strings

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


*Sir Edward William Elgar, 1st Baronet*, ( 2 June 1857 – 23 February 1934)


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Shostakovich 8th* with *Sanderling* and the *Berliner Sinfonie-Orchester* from this set:










Too bad Sanderling never recorded a complete cycle, because if he conducted them with the same mastery as he does in this partial set, then it would be a top choice for me.


----------



## jim prideaux

sAmUiLc said:


> #4
> View attachment 169211


As with yesterday morning I am also listening to this recording......in my case the 2nd!


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Elgar, Respighi & Sibelius: Violin Sonatas

James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Debussy, Elgar, Respighi & Sibelius: Violin Sonatas
> 
> James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)


Thanks for the reminder about this recording. I just bought it. I love Ehnes' playing and Armstrong is an excellent pianist. I have many of their discs and all three of these violin sonatas are favorites, so definitely looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 169190
> 
> Here I don't see much sharing of Paganini's music.
> 
> This is a nice recording by the young Gil Shaham and Goran Sollscher and the music is very relaxing.
> If Paganini is not your cup of tea, I then recommend this album from its sonic quality perspective...


Listening at work and finding it delightful thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rogerx

CD 2
Symphony No. 22 in E flat major, Hob. I:22 ‘Der Philosoph’ (The Philosopher)
Symphony No. 55 in E flat major, Hob. I:55 ‘Der Schulmeister’ (The Schoolmaster) 

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Ludwig Schon

Lil Ludi is having to reassess his own prejudices against Cow-Pat Music.

The Finzi is a quite stunning vocal bridge between the understated, English insanity, as evidenced in the songs of Wilbye and Birtwistle...


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Le Roi de Lahore

Dame Joan Sutherland, Sherill Milnes, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Luis Lima et all

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Feld - Concerto for Orchestra
Schulhoff - Communist manifesto
Ančerl/Czech Phil









Honegger - Le Roi David
Ansermet/Susie Romande; Danco, Hamel, Montmollin









Bartok - Cantata Profana, The Wooden Prince
Boulez/Chicago; Aler, Tomlinson









Handel - Giulio Cesare
Minkowski/Les Musiciens de Louvre; Mijanovic, Kozena, von Otter, Hellekant, Mehta, Ewing









Henze - Tristan, Ballet Variations, Three Tientos for Guitar
Francesch/Koln Radio SO; Behrend, guitar


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*

CD's 4+5: Symphony No. 3. Soloist: alto Doris Soffel. Of the eleven Mahler symphonies (including the 10th and DLVDE), I rank this as low as the eighth place - yet still in the essential rating (a high 5/6 on the Artrockometer), because as good as it is, there are many in Mahler's cycle that are even better to my taste. This is another fine performance by Inbal, orchestra, choirs and soloist.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

Bruckner Symphony No. 7 in E Ma, WAB 107 (1885 version, ed. L. Nowak)





A tip of the hat to Naxos.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Manuel de Falla - various works part
two of three for this morning.

_Interludio y danza _for orchestra from the lyric drama_ La 
vida breve_ [_The Brief Life_] (1904-05 - rev. by 1913): a)
_Siete canciones populares españolas_ [_Seven Spanish 
Folk Songs_] for voice and piano (1914): b)
_Noches en los jardines de España_ [_Nights in the Gardens 
of Spain_] - suite for piano and orchestra (1909-16): c)
_El sombrero de tres picos_ [_The Three-Cornered Hat_] - ballet
in two acts after the novel by Pedro Antonio de Alarcón
[Text: Gregorio Martínez Sierra] (1916-17 - rev. 1917-19): d)

a) with L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Ersnt Ansermet
b) with Marilyn Horne (sop.) and Martin Katz (pf.)
c) with Alicia de Larrocha and the London Philharmonic
Orchestra/Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos
d) with Collette Boky (sop.) and the Orchestre
symphonique de Montréal/Charles Dutoit










_El amor brujo_ [_Love, the Magician _or _The Bewitched Love_] -
'gitaneria' for cantaora voice, actors and chamber orchestra
[Libretto: Gregorio Martinez Sierra] (1914-15):









_Fantasía Bética_ for piano (1919):


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos


Villa-Lobos - Chôros Volume I

Cristina Ortiz (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling




Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 5 'Alma Brasileira' for piano
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 7 'Settimino' for winds, violin & cello
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 11 for piano & orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing *Messiaen L'Ascension* with *Stokowski* conducting the *LSO*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite performance of one of my favorite works from Messiaen.



*Well, I have to look for this one, I never thought of Stokowski in this particular piece by Messiaen. *


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's - later reissued on DG)*

CD 10:The Ruins of Athens (Die Ruinen von Athen). This is not early Strauss (1924) but it lives up to the series' title "The Unknown Richard Strauss". It is a musical entertainment with dances and choruses, partly incorporating Beethovens 'Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus'. Beats me why this is so unknown - I found this the most entertaining CD so far in this project.
_ 
I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above. Recently I've been told that they were reissued as a box by DG, but I decided to leave the picture above up, as the CD numbering is different._


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

violin sonatas

KV378
KV379
KV380
KV454








*


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & Falstaff

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart



Violin Sonatas

KV 303
KV 377
KV 304
KV 526








*


----------



## Enthusiast

Not minimalism (not at all) but certainly very minimal. I'm always amazed at myself when I find myself drawn into this disc with real pleasure!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quintet

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano), Andrea Hill (mezzo-soprano)

Modigliano Quartet


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Plaisirs illuminés*

Veress - Ginastera - Coll

Camerata Bern (chamber ensemble), Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Thomas Kaufmann, Marko Milenkovic, Sonja Starke, Suyeon Kang, Sol Gabetta (cello), Käthi Steuri 

*Composers*

Bartók, Béla (1881-1945)
Coll, Francisco (b. 1985)
Ginastera, Alberto (1916–83)
Kurtág, György (b.1926)
Ligeti, György (1923-2006)
Veress, Sandor (1917-92)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*BACH: Heinrich, Johann Christoph, Johann Michael, Johann Sebastian*

Kantaten

Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier

*Works*

Bach, H: Ich danke dir, Gott Kantate zum 17. Sonntag nach Trinitatis
Bach, J C'ph: Die Furcht des Herren Kantate zu einem Ratswechsel
Bach, J C'ph: Es erhub sich ein Streit Kantate zum Michaelissonntag
Bach, J C'ph: Herr, wende dich und sei mir gnädig Dialogue
Bach, J M I: Ach, bleib bei uns, Herr Jesu Christ
Bach, J M I: Herr, der König freuet sich
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV4 'Christ lag in Todesbanden' (Easter Cantata)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Peter Jablonski Plays Grazyna Bacewicz Piano Works*

Peter Jablonski (piano)

*Works*

Bacewicz: 10 Concert Etudes For Piano
Bacewicz: Etudes (2) in Double Notes
Bacewicz: Krakowiak koncertowy
Bacewicz: Piano Sonata No. 1
Bacewicz: Piano Sonata No. 2
.
Selected works from above alternating with the Bach Kantaten from previous post - Which selected works? - Don't know - "Random Play" makes all of my decisions even though it tends to be crazy erratic, off-the-wall, completely nuts, almost unhinged whilst making decisions...

At work, my nickname is "Random Play" - Don't know why - May have something to do with "tending to be crazy erratic, off-the-wall, completely nuts, almost unhinged whilst making decisions..."


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - The Dance Album

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly


Shostakovich: Ballet Suite No. 5 from 'The Bolt' Op. 27a
Shostakovich: Moscow-Cheryomushki - Suite from the operetta, Op. 105
Shostakovich: The Gadfly - excerpts from the film music, Op. 97


----------



## OCEANE

This is probably many people's reference cycle.
Listened to Symphony No. 3 & 4.


----------



## OCEANE

Art Rock said:


> *Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*
> 
> CD's 4+5: Symphony No. 3. Soloist: alto Doris Soffel. Of the eleven Mahler symphonies (including the 10th and DLVDE), I rank this as low as the eighth place - yet still in the essential rating (a high 5/6 on the Artrockometer), because as good as it is, there are many in Mahler's cycle that are even better to my taste. This is another fine performance by Inbal, orchestra, choirs and soloist.











Bought this copy many years ago. It has been my favorite version but I like Chaiily's Decca one more.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Moonlight Sonata*


----------



## Baxi

NP:








(1988)


----------



## Enthusiast

My favourite CD from a couple of years ago. Still amazes and gives enormous pleasure.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations, Kodály: Peacock Variations & Blacher: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Adams The Dharma at Big Sur* with *Leila Josefwicz* and the composer conducting the *Los Angeles Philharmonic*:










One of the only digital downloads in my collection as there was never a physical release of this performance.


----------



## Neo Romanza

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 169230
> 
> This is probably many people's reference cycle.
> Listened to Symphony No. 3 & 4.


Not my reference cycle, but it's a damn fine one. My reference would be Karajan and the Berliners.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Albéniz Chant d'espagne, Op. 232* with *Miguel Baselga* from this fantastic set:


----------



## Enthusiast

Graal Theatre is a truly great violin concerto. The other two works here are also very worthwhile. Wonderful disk.


----------



## Bourdon

*Elgar









*


----------



## Malx

Having mentioned this work on another thread yesterday I felt the time was right to give it a spin. My thoughts were confirmed - an excellent work that needs more exposure.

*Casken, Cello Concerto - Northern Sinfonia, Heinrich Schiff (Cello/Director).

Edit* - I have the original CD single on the Collins label and with thanks to Enthusiast now can post the correct image.


----------



## Art Rock

__
*Josef Suk: Symphony No. 2 'Asrael' 
Iša Krejcí: Serenata
(Südwestfunk-Orchester Baden-Baden, Karel Ančerl, SWR Classic)*

I have two versions of the formidable Asrael symphony (my favourite Suk composition, and one of the rare works that score 6/6 on the Artrockometer). My first is Neumann on Supraphon (1985), bought in Prague in the nineties. This one is a more recent issue, although the recording is from 1967. Both versions sound great. This CD comes with a bonus, the Serenata by Iša Krejčí (1904 - 1968), a Czech neoclassicist composer and conductor. This is a much more lively piece than the title suggests, and I'm not sure it goes well with the symphony. But in a sense it is a freebie because at almost one hour, Asrael alone would have made a satisfying CD. And it is actually an interesting piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet


----------



## Vasks

*Bax - Overture to Adventure (Handley/Lyrita)
Delius - Summer Night on the River (Wordsworth/Collins)
Dyson - I Honour of the City (Hickox/Chandos)
Bliss - Cello Concerto (Hugh/Naxos)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Manuel de Falla - various works part three of three scattered 
throughout late afternoon and early evening.

_Three dances from the ballet_ _El sombrero de tres picos_ [_The Three-Cornered Hat_]
for orchestra, arr. for piano (orig. by 1919 - arr. ????)
_Pour le tombeau de Claude Debussy_ for guitar, arr. for piano (1920):
_Danza ritual del fuego_ from the ballet _El Amor Brujo_ [_Love, the Magician_
or _The Bewitched Love_], arr. for piano (1914-15 - arr. 1921):
_Canto de los remeros del Volga_ [_Song of the Volga Boatmen_] for piano (1922):
_Pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ for piano (1935):









_El retablo de maese Pedro_ [_Master Peter's Puppet Show_] - 'puppet-opera'
in one act with prologue and epilogue, after an episode from _Don Quixote_
by Miguel de Cervantes [Libretto: Manuel de Falla] (1919-23):









_Pour le tombeau de Claude Debussy_ for guitar (1920): a)
_Psyché_ - song for mezzo-soprano, flute, harp, violin, viola
and cello [Text: Georges Jean-Aubry] (1924): b)
_El amor brujo_ [_Love, the Magician_ or _The Bewitched Love_] - 'ballet
pantomímico' in one act, a re-working of the original 'gitanera'
[Text: Gregorio Martínez Sierra] (orig. 1914-15 - rev. 1924): c)
Concerto for harpsichord, flute, oboe, clarinet, violin and cello (c. 1923-26): d)

a) with Eduardo Fernández (gtr.)
b) with Jennifer Smith (sop.) and The London Sinfonietta/Simon Rattle
c) with Nati Mistral (mez.) and the New Philharmonia Orchestra/Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos
d) with John Constable (hpd.) and The London Sinfonietta/Simon Rattle


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No 3 & Bagatelles Op 126 Nos 1/4/6 - Sviatoslav Richter.








*


----------



## Enthusiast

^ Malx, a big anti-coincidence! You were resisting one great Hammerklavier while I was listening to another great Hammerklavier: Aimard's strikes me as the greatest recording of the work we have had in the last ten (perhaps twenty) years.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Having mentioned this work on another thread yesterday I felt the time was right to give it a spin. My thoughts were confirmed - an excellent work that needs more exposure.
> 
> *Casken, Cello Concerto - Northern Sinfonia, Heinrich Schiff (Cello/Director).*
> 
> I have the original CD single on the Collins label but can't find a suitable image.


This image? It's not so big, though.


----------



## pmsummer

L'HOMME ARMÉ
_A musical journey into the music of the Court of Burgundy in the 15th century_
*Alexandre Agricola - Antoine Busnois - Gilles Binchois - Guillaume Dufay - Johannes Ockeghem - John Dunstable - Josquin des Pres - Robert Morton*
Studio de Musique Ancienne de Montreal
Andrew McAnerney - director
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> This image? It's not so big, though.


Thanks for the image - post now suitably edited.

Yes Richter's Hammerklavier is a very fine recording, indeed it is the work I usually play from that disc but for the sake of variety I played the other items today. I must try and hear Aimard's recording.


----------



## Malx

Random music selection has alighted on an area of repertoire I rarely visit these days.

*Vivaldi, Recorder Concertos Rv 441 / 444 / 108 - Peter Holtslag, The Parley of Instruments, Peter Holman.*

Very nicely played and recorded (Tony Faulkner) but three is enough for me in one sitting.


----------



## Enthusiast

Ending the day's music with the 2nd and 3rd suites.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Merl

It's a fine set and I've always liked the Casals' Soundworld in these quartets.


----------



## Bruce

Piano music for me today. We'll start with a couple of short pieces.

Tansman - Album d'amis (1980) - Margaret Fingerhut (piano)










Liszt - Funérailles - Kenneth Hamilton (piano)










Liszt's Funérailles isn't my favorite work of Liszt's, but Hamilton really brings a gentle melancholy to this work, rather than the more normally heard lugubriousness. He allowed me to hear this with new ears (so to speak). 

Julius Isserlis - Skazka, Op. 6 - Sam Haywood (piano)










Mostly very short works on this CD. Julius in the father of the more famous cellist Steven Isserlis. 

And then this monster: 

Ronald Stevenson - Passacaglia on DSCH - Igor Levit (piano)










Not being a great fan of Stevenson's music (the little I've heard), I was amazed by this passacaglia. Long, sprawling, but absolutely fascinating.


----------



## KirbyH

Today's first big work I'm taking in is this truly stupendous reading of the Symphonie Fantastique. The Frankfurt Radio Symphony is a sharp, sharp band, and that's evidenced to magnificence in Berlioz' symphonic odyssey.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Il mito dell'opera: Virginia Zeani, Vol. 4


----------



## Red Terror

Fabulous recording. Highly recommended.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Shostakovich, Symphony No. 8

This is a Legendary Archives recording of Silvestri from October of 1958 with the USSR Symphony. Apparently he worked with Shostakovich on this, and after this, Silvestri defected to the West.


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 1 - SWr Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.*

Like everything Gielen seems to do - extremely high standard.


----------



## jim prideaux

Simone Young and the Hamburg P.O.

Brahms-3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 9
Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra - Hartmut Haenchen


----------



## Klavierman

Bachtoven 1 said:


> A brilliant player.
> View attachment 169201


Indeed. You might enjoy this live performance of the Bartok. "The Chase," one of Bartok's most difficult pieces, begins at 12:18:


----------



## Klavierman

A very good if not the best performance that I have heard.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
Klaus Tennstedt: London Philharmonic Orchestra (1978)

Impressed by this recording; I'm not familiar with Tennstedt's work but I had heard good things about his Mahler (and I've heard even better things about his live Mahler recordings, though this particular recording was made in Abbey Road Studio No. 1). I haven't finished yet but I enjoyed the first three movements so far.

After I finish this Mahler, I'll be listening to the brand new Brahms Fourth by Herbert Blomstedt, released just last month:


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Klavierman said:


> Indeed. You might enjoy this live performance of the Bartok. "The Chase," one of Bartok's most difficult pieces, begins at 12:18:


Wow. Thank you. That looks insanely hard to play.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*

In my opinion, this is a great set. It's on sale as a download from PrestoClassical.


----------



## 13hm13

Vieuxtemps - Violin Concertos N°4 & 5 - Perlman, Barenboim


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven, Piano Sonatas 27, 25, and 29 "Hammerklavier" (Paul Lewis); Haydn, Symphony 92 "Oxford" (Szell); Bartok, String Quartet 4 (Alban Berg Quartet)


----------



## Bkeske

Inspired by @HenryPenfold …. Thought I would break out one of my favorite composers as well …

*Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams* - Symphony No. 9 In E Minor. The London Philharmonic Orchestra. Everest repress/stereo early 60’s, originally 1958


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Charles Koechlin* (1867-1950)

Le Course De Printemps Op. 95 (composed 1908-1925)
Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, Heinz Holliger
Performance Duration - 33 minutes, 23 seconds
Label: Hänssler

I cannot describe the ravishing beauty, enchantment and sheer drama of this music.
This performance and recording does justice to the music.


*Arnold Bax* (1883-1953)

November Woods (composed 1917)
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley
Performance Duration - 20 minutes, 39 seconds
Label: Chandos

Arguably Arnold Bax's finest composition, at least it's my favourite of his works. Handley, as usual, delivers a class-leading performance and the Chandos recording and engineering is superb.


*Arnold Schönberg* (1874-1951)

Variations For Orchestra Op. 31 (composed 1926-1928)
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert Von Karajan
Performance Duration - 22 minutes, 30 seconds
Label: Deutsche Grammophon

Superb music, performance and recording - you just must listen to this!


I was surprised how well these works went together as a programme. I shall definitely be listening to this programme again, perhaps later tonight.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Violin Concerto*
Frank Peter Zimmermann on violin.


----------



## Klavierman

Some truly magical playing here.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

Great solo piano versions of some of CPE Bach's concertos and symphonies.

*C.P.E Bach: *Keyboard Concerto in C minor, Wq. 43:4 (ver. for Piano solo)
*C.P.E Bach: *Keyboard Concerto in G major, Wq. 43:5 (ver. for Piano solo)
*C.P.E Bach: *Keyboard Concerto in C major, Wq. 43:6 (ver. for Piano solo)
*C.P.E Bach: *Symphonie in G major, Wq. 122:1 (ver. for Piano solo)
*C.P.E Bach: *Symphonie in F major, Wq. 122:2 (ver. for Piano solo)
*C.P.E Bach: *Symphonie in E minor, Wq. 122:3 (ver. for Piano solo)

Ana-Marija Markovina (piano)


----------



## Bkeske

*Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams *- Pastoral Symphony (No. 3) / In The Fen Country (Symphonic Impression). New Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1968


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

*Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams* - A London Symphony. Hallé Orchestra. Angel, late 60’s


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2*
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1984)

I don't listen to these two symphonies all that often; even though they are present in every Beethoven cycle ever recorded, they seem to be black sheep. However, they are still the work of a master and deserve to be taken seriously.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

Mendelssohn was such a fantastic symphonist. The addition of the winds to the 8th string symphony make it feel like a Symphony No. 0. It's amazing to think he wrote it when he was 13.

*Mendelssohn: *Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 11
*Mendelssohn: *String Symphony No. 8 in D major (version with winds)
*Mendelssohn: *String Symphony No. 13 in C minor - Grave - Allegro molto

Thomas Fey
Heidelberger Sinfoniker












Monsalvat said:


> I don't listen to these two symphonies all that often; even though they are present in every Beethoven cycle ever recorded, they seem to be black sheep. However, they are still the work of a master and deserve to be taken seriously.


I actually really like No. 1 for whatever reason, I still enjoy listening to it regularly.


----------



## OCEANE

Robert King and his King's Consort and Choir produced a series of Vivaldi sacred music with hyperion many years ago. This series made me love Vivaldi's vocal / sacred music since then. On the other hand, i seldom listen to Vivaldi concerti.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2

Storioni Trio Amsterdam


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Penderecki: Symphony No.6, Viola Concerto arr. for Clarinet


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night --- *Gubaidulina Sieben Worte* from this recording:










Such a haunting piece. Love it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

For the content..








Classical Net Review - Maestrino - The Stokowski Legacy - Part I


The Classical Net web site offers a comprehensive collection of information and news on classical music subjects including articles and CD reviews, composers and their music, the basic repertoire, recommended recordings and a CD buying guide. The site now features over 9000 files of information...



www.classical.net


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 1 in C minor


Staatskapelle Berlin
Daniel Barenboim
Recorded: 2012-06-07
Recording Venue: Musikvereinssaal, Vienna


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Concertos for two pianos 

Michel Beroff, Jean-Philippe Collard, 

Ensemble Orchestral De Paris, Jean-Pierre Wallez


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Prokofiev - Excerpts from Romeo and Juliet Suites, Symphony 5
Masur/NY Phil









Schnittke - Symphony 2 ‘St Florian’
Segerstam/Royal Stockholm Philharmonic; Bellini, Erman, Eliasson, Borelius









Tchaikovsky - Symphonies 1 and 2
Muti/New Philharmonia









Mozart - Symphonies 35, 36, 38
Klemperer/Philharmonia


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: Norma

Dame Joan Sutherland (Norma), Luciano Pavarotti (Pollione), Montserrat Caballé (Adalgisa), Samuel Ramey (Oroveso) et al

Orchestra & Chorus of Welsh National Opera, Richard Bonynge


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time.


----------



## Art Rock

_Igor Stravisnky: Petrushka
Serge Rachmaninoff: Symphonic dances
(Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Mariss Jansons, RCO Live)_

I've had these works in other versions for over 30 years already, but I could not resist a 50 cents bargain in a thrift shop some time ago. These happen to be my second favourite works of both composers, and the performances are pretty good (especially the Rachmaninoff).


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## tortkis

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1, piano transcriptions by Liszt, Konstantin Scherbakov (Naxos)


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's - later reissued on DG)*

CD 11: Festmarsch, Romance for Clarinet and Orchestra, Romance for Cello and Orchestra, Concert Overture in C minor, Romeo and Juliet, Lebende Bilder. The boisterous Festnarch (1981) is actually his Opus 1, although he composed almost a hundred (surviving) pieces before it. The two romances are from 1879 and 1883, and are wonderful but generic romantic pieces - I hear not a hint of Strauss as we know him. The Concert Overture in C minor (1883) is a pretty good composition, with some fine woodwind playing. The Incidental music to Shakespeare’s Romeo and Juliet (1887), featuring solo singers and a choir, is an interesting rarity. The CD concludes with the highlight Lebende Bilder (1892), a suite inspired by four paintings - with the first one actually using the Dutch national anthem (it was composed for the 50th wedding anniversary of Princess Sophie of the Netherlands and Arch Duke Carl Alexander von Sachsen-Weimar-Eisenach). This CD truly lives up to the "Unknown Richard Strauss" title. As expected, no lost master pieces, but very interesting to listen to. One of the best CD's in this series.
_ 
I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above. Recently I've been told that they were reissued as a box by DG, but I decided to leave the picture above up, as the CD numbering is different._


----------



## Merl

I much prefer this Endellion set to the 1986 one. So much more natural sounding.


----------



## Baxi

NP:








(1997)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner








I have four B4 by Celibidache, all with Munich PO. I like this one on the Meteor label the best even though the sound is not optimum (but feels right). It is also my THE favorite B4. It solves every somewhat awkward spot I felt in the symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

* Smetana: Má Vlast*


Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


----------



## Malx

Back into this box this morning.

*Mahler, Symphony No 7 - SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.








*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various vocal/choral
works part one for this morning.

Holst's output when taken as a whole was crazily uneven but I think
by and large his greatest strength was writing for voice and/or choir.

_Winter and the Birds_ for unaccompanied female choir w/o H no.
or op. no. [Text: Fritz Bennicke Hart] (1894):
_The Autumn Is Old_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
H1 WoO [Text: Thomas Hood] (1895):
_O Lady, Leave That Silken Thread_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
H4 WoO [Text: Thomas Hood] (1895):
_Soft and Gently through My Soul_ for unaccompanied female choir, from
_Three Short Part-Songs _H13 op.4 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1896):

with The Finzi Singers/Paul Spicer









_Margrete's Cradle-Song_ - no.2 from _Four Songs_ for soprano and piano
H14 op.4 [Text: Henrik Ibsen] (1896-98):
_Six Songs_ for soprano and piano H69 op.16 [Texts: Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Philip Sidney/
anon. 16th century English/Nicholas Breton/William Blake/Alfred H. Hyatt] (1903-04):
_The Heart Worships_ - song for baritone and piano
H95 WoO [Text: Alice M. Buckton] (1907):
_Vedic Hymns_ - nine songs for baritone and piano H90 op.24 [Texts: from the
_Rig Veda_, transl. from the Sanskrit by Gustav Holst] (1907-08):









_Light Leaves Whisper_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
H20 WoO [Text: Fritz Bennicke Hart] (1896):
_Ave Maria_ for unaccompanied female choir H49 op.9b (1900):
_(5) Songs from "The Princess" - _cycle for unaccompanied female choir
H80 op.20a [Texts: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1905):
_Home They Brought Her Warrior Dead_ for unaccompanied female choir
H81 WoO [Text: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1905):
_Jesu, Thou the Virgin-born_ for unaccompanied mixed choir, from _Four Old 
English Carols_ H82 op.20b [Text: anon. 15th c. English] (1907):
_In Youth Is Pleasure_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
H76 WoO [Text: Robert Wever] (1908):
_Two Carols _for mixed choir, oboe and cello H91 WoO
[Text: anon. medieval English] (1907-08):


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, String Quartet K458 'The Hunt' - Jerusalem Quartet.*


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Belshazzar's Feast & Coronation Te Deum

Timothy Byram-Wigfield (organ), Bryn Terfel (bass-baritone)

Choir Of Winchester Cathedral, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, L'Inviti, Waynflete Singers, Bournemouth Symphony Chorus, Andrew Litton, David Hill


Parry: Blest Pair of Sirens
Parry: I was glad
Parry: Jerusalem
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Coronation Te Deum


----------



## jambo

One of the records from my recent 2nd hand haul

*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68, "Pastoral"

George Szell
The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

Liszt: Les Préludes








There is exactly the same recording on Naxos, but no contest. This is simply the most awesome account of the piece.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Si J’ai Aimé*

Sandrine Piau (soprano)
Le Concert de la Loge, Julien Chauvin

*Works*

Berlioz: Au cimetière (from Les nuits d'été, Op. 7)
Berlioz: Beaux Papillons blancs
Berlioz: Villanelle (from Les nuits d'été, Op. 7)
Bordes: Promenade matinale
Dubois, T: Aux étoiles
Dubois, T: Promenade à l'étang
Dubois, T: Si j'ai parlé… si j'ai aimé
Dubois, T: Sous le saule
Duparc: Aux Étoiles
Godard, B: Symphonie gothique, Op. 23
Guilmant: Ce que dit le silence
Martini, J P: Plaisir d'amour
Massenet: Valse très lente
Pierné, G: Chanson d'Autrefois
Saint-Saëns: Aimons-nous
Saint-Saëns: Extase (Hugo)
Saint-Saëns: L'Enlèvement (V. Hugo)
Vierne, L: Ce que dit le silence
Various tunes throughout the morning when I feel as if my head is going to explode and I need a break...


----------



## SoloYH




----------



## Shaughnessy

*Monsieur Couperin. Louis, Charles, Francois I ? Pieces de Clavecin*

Brice Sailly

Various tunes throughout the afternoon when I feel as if my head is going to explode and I need a break...


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Shaughnessy

*Schumann: Konzertstück for four horns*

Markus Maskuniitty (horn), Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oramo

*Works*

Glière: Concerto for Horn and Orchestra Op.91
Saint-Saëns: Morceau de concert in F minor, Op. 94
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Konzertstück for four horns, Op. 86
If I'm still at work 12 hours from now, which I probably will be, and my head hasn't exploded, this is what I'll be listening to as "dinner music"...

I have Malx to thank for leading me to rediscover these Ondine discs which had a tendency to get pushed aside by some of the ruder members of my collection.


----------



## haziz

*Taneyev, S: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major*
_Novosibirsk Academic Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Sanderling_
Recorded: September 2008
Recording Venue: West Siberian Newsreal Studio, Novosibirsk, Russia


----------



## HenryPenfold

Dmitriyevich said:


> View attachment 169256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penderecki: Symphony No.6, Viola Concerto arr. for Clarinet


Thank you so much for posting this, I had no idea that a recording of this work was available yet - finally it's here!


----------



## Rogerx

Nikolai Medtner - Piano Music Volume 1

Hamish Milne (piano)


Medtner: Dithyramb in E flat major, Op. 10 No. 2
Medtner: Elegy Op. 59 No. 2
Medtner: Fairy Tale in C Sharp minor, Op. 35 No. 4
Medtner: Fairy Tale in E Flat major Op. 26 No. 2
Medtner: Fairy Tale in E minor (March of the Paladin), Op. 14 No. 2
Medtner: Fairy Tale in G major, Op. 9 No. 3
Medtner: Meditation, Op. 39 No. 1
Medtner: Primavera (Spring Tale), Op. 39 No. 3
Medtner: Skazka (Fairy Tale) (1915)
Medtner: Skazka (Fairy Tale), Op. 14 No. 1 'Ophelia's Song'
Medtner: Three Hymns in Praise of Toil, Op. 49


----------



## jim prideaux

Daft as it may sound I periodically find myself unable to stray far from listening to Brahms.......having spent time this morning with Wilco and Pat Metheny Group I am now listening to Mackerras and the SCO performing the 2nd Symphony.

Earlier in the week I had listened to Celibidache in Munich while last night I llistened to Simone Young In Hamburg.......

Very different performances admittedly but all enjoyable.......Young's Hamburg performance is perhaps worthy of greater consideration ( doo not see it mentioned here!)

At some point over the next few days......Gielen and Skrowaczeski. Two of my favourite conductors........


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ravel, Bolero

This is recorded at the right tempo and the orchestral balance is good, but what bothers me about this recording is, the soloists are a little fussy or behind the beat.


----------



## Bourdon

*Koechlin

Saw this recording posted which seemes a good choice for listening now. 

La Course de Printemps
Le Buisson Ardent

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Tone Poems, Vol. 2

SWR Sinfornieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth

Strauss, R: Don Quixote, Op. 35
Strauss, R: Macbeth, Op. 23
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28


----------



## Enthusiast

Not my favourite voice but, my, these are excellent performances.










I thought I would listen to the Nocturne again (it's a work that is often cast a little into the shadows by the great Serenade) but with a voice which I love in English music. Very different but also excellent.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Aho Symphony No. 2* from this recording:


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records_

*Auber - Overture to "Lestocq" (Bonynge/London)
Saint-Saens - Dase macabre (Dervaux/Angel)
Delibes - Suite from "Coppelia" (Ormandy/Columbia)
Massenet - Mediation from "Thais" (Dragon/Capitol)
Berlioz - Trojan March from "Les Troyens" (Paray/Mercury)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Alwyn Lyra Angelica* from this recording:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various vocal/choral works part two scattered 
throughout the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

_The Cloud Messenger_ - ode for alto, mixed choir and orchestra H111 op.30
[Text: Gustav Holst, after a Sanskrit poem of Kālidāsa] (1910-12): a)
_A Dirge for Two Veterans_ for male choir, brass and percussion H121 WoO
[Text: Walt Whitman] (1914): b)
_Ode to Death_ for mixed choir and orchestra H144 op.38
[Text: Walt Whitman] (1919): c)

a) with Della Jones (mez.), the London SO and Chorus/Richard Hickox
b) with the City of London Sinfonia and the Joyful
Company of Singers/Richard Hickox
c) with the City of London Sinfonia/Richard Hickox
and the London SO Chorus/Stephen Westrop









_Two Eastern Pictures_ for female choir and harp H112 WoO [Texts: Gustav
Holst, after a Sanskrit poem of Kālidāsa] (1910-12):] (1912):
_This Have I Done for My True Love_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H128 op.34 no.1
[Text: anon. Cornish carol] (1916):
_Lullay My Liking _for unaccompanied mixed choir H129 op.34 no.2
[Text: anon. medieval English] (1916):
_Of One That Is So Fair and Bright_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H130 op.34 no.3
[Text: anon. medieval English] (1916):
_Bring Us in Good Ale_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H131 op.34 no.4
[Text: anon. 15th. c. English] (1916):
_Six Choral Folk Songs_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H136 op.36b
[Texts: anon. Southern English folk sources] (1916):
_Diverus and Lazarus_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H137 WoO
[Text: anon. English folk sources] (1916):









_Four Songs_ for soprano and violin H132 op.35
[Texts: anon. 15th century English] (1916-17):









_The Hymn of Jesus_ for two mixed choirs, female semi-choir and orchestra
H140 op.37 [Text: from _The Apocryphal Acts of St. John_] (1917):


----------



## Malx

*Bantock, Fifine at the Fair - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Thomas Beecham.*

Unashamedly late romantic fare brought to life by Beecham and his orchestra - I am tempted to try the Handley recording which will have the advantage of better Hyperion sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák & Herbert - Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 11_
*Borodin Quartet* • c1962-1972 • Chandos

The most majestic elegy.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Barber Symphony No. 2:








*


----------



## Baxi

NP from this Set / CD19:

*Mendelssohn - Symphony No.2 'Lobgesang'*




















(1989)


----------



## Enthusiast

Concertante works for piano: more Britten and some Stravinsky.

Just the piano concerto from this one.











All of this.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Bach, J S: Aria Variata in A minor, BWV989 ‘alla Maniera Italiana'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV659 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV734 'Nun freut euch, lieben Christen gmein'
Bach, J S: Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV904
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto in D minor (after Marcello), BWV974
Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 3 in E, BWV1006: Gavotte
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fughetta in G major, BWV902
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fugue Book 1 No. 2 in C minor, BWV847
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fugue Book 1 No. 5 in D major, BWV850
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fugue Book 1 No. 10 in E minor, BWV855
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 12 in A major, BWV798
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 15 in B minor, BWV801
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 12 in A major, BWV783
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 15 in B minor, BWV786


----------



## Malx

*Langgaard, Symphonies 2 & 3 - Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard.








*


----------



## Floeddie

* John Williams & Anne-Sophie Mutter – Williams: II. Rounds (Violin Concerto No. 2)*

by James Longstaffe​ 
With scores for over 100 movies including _Star Wars_, _Indiana Jones_, _Harry Potter_, and _Superman_, John Williams is arguably the most-listened-to living composer. What is perhaps less well-known is that over the decades he has also been a prolific writer of, for want of a better word, “concert” music. In addition to various ceremonial pieces such as his fanfare for the 1984 Los Angeles Olympic Games, he has under his belt a multitude of concertos for cello, trumpet, horn, flute, tuba, harp, and several other instruments.














The latest of these, Violin Concerto No. 2, received its world premiere in July last year, with Williams conducting the Boston Symphony Orchestra and its dedicatee, Anne-Sophie Mutter. In fact, Mutter is more than that: she is the prime mover behind the concerto’s very existence.

36,001 views Premiered Mar 11, 2022​


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not sure what the project is (playing a collection of largely familiar music with little in common) or why it is "British" when all four composers are English but it is all very good.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Philidor

Trying to get through the RVW-Handley-Box this weekend ...

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony*

Joan Rodgers, William Shimell
Liverpool Philharmonic Choir
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Malx

*Ives, String Quartet No 1 - Emerson String Quartet.*

Last music of the day - streamed via Qobuz.

*







*


----------



## jim prideaux

As mentioned in my previous post.......Skrowaczeski's Brahms 2.


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS AND PARTITAS FOR SOLO VIOLIN
_Volume 1_
*J.S. Bach*
Lucy van Dael - Baroque violin
_
Naxos_


----------



## Miranna




----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
_
Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlos Kleiber_
Recorded: 1974-04-04
Recording Venue: Musikvereinssaal, Vienna

I am uncertain if this is my 5000th post since the numbers reported in my profile and in the side panel differ, but it maybe. For the occasion I think it is appropriate to listen to the composition that first piqued my interest in classical music back around 1980. Beethoven's fifth symphony, which together with the sixth on a cassette tape that I borrowed (and copied) from a friend in High School initiated my interest in the genre. It remains my favorite composition by any composer, although I have probably overdosed on it a bit over the years.

I don't remember who were the conductor and orchestra for that recording on that pivotal (for me) cassette tape, but Carlos Kleiber with the Vienna Philharmonic, which is my favorite recording of the symphony, will do nicely.


----------



## Art Rock

__

*Godfried Devreese: String Quartet in F Major
Prosper van Eechaute: String Quartet No. 1 in G minor
(Arriaga Quartet, Phaedra)*

Listening to this rare CD thanks to YouTube (links 1, 2). Godfried Devreese (1893 - 1972) was a Flemish composer, whom I know from a number of orchestral works that are in my CD collection. This is a short but worthwhile quartet. The main attraction though is the quartet by another Belgian composer Prosper van Eechaute (1904 - 1964), a name that I had never heard before. It is this week's choice (picked by @Josquin13) for the long running string quartets thread, which I recommend warmly:









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


ACB & Merl, & everyone else, greetings! Yes, I'm still around, but I've yet to get my infernal computer keyboard fixed, so posting remains tedious. However, I am ready with a SQ selection for next week, so expect it some time later today. As for this past week, I listened to the Emerson...




www.talkclassical.com





The Eechaute quartet was composed in 1933, and was named "à la mémoire de Maurice Ravel" - even though the French grandmaster was still alive at the time. It is definitely influenced by Ravel's only string quartet_ - _interesting even though it is somewhat derivative.


----------



## pmsummer

THE GARDEN OF EARTHLY DELIGHTS
_Le Jardin des Délices_
*Guillame de Machaut - Anonymous Various Mediterranean - Alexandre Agricola*
La Nef
_
Dorian_


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler, Symphony 2 (Bernstein/Sony); Bartok, String Quartet 6 (Emerson); Brahms, German Requiem (Herreweghe)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schumann: Piano Concerto








Emil von Sauer / Concertgebouw Orchestra / Willem Mengelberg


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various vocal/choral works
part three of three for the rest of today.

_The Evening-Watch _for unaccompanied mixed choir
H159 op.43 no.1 [Text: Henry Vaughan] (1924): a)
_Seven Part-Songs_ for soprano, female choir and string orchestra
H163 op.44 [Texts: Robert Bridges] (1924): b)
_A Choral Fantasia_ for soprano, mixed choir, organ and orchestra
H177 op.51 [Text: Robert Bridges] (1930): b)

a) with The Finzi Singers/Paul Spicer
b) with Patricia Rozario (sop.), the City of London Sinfonia/
Richard Hickox and the Joyful Company of Singers.









_Choral Symphony_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra
H155 op.41 [Text: John Keats] (1923-24):









_Twelve Humbert Wolfe Songs_ for tenor and piano
H174 op.48 (1929):









_Mae 'nghariad i'n Fenws_ [_My Sweetheart's Like Venus_] for unaccompanied
mixed choir, from _Twelve Welsh Folk Songs_ H183 WoO (1930-31):
_O Spiritual Pilgrim _for soprano and unaccompanied mixed choir
H188 WoO [Text: James Elroy Flecker] (1932):


----------



## opus55

Ponchielli: La Gioconda


----------



## Marc

Enjoying Elisabeth Leonskaja playing Schubert.










The MDG engineers did a nice job here: beautiful recording sound, too.


----------



## John Zito

Out today:










Self-recommending if you're into this sort of thing. My point of reference for much of this music is Spencer Myer's 2017 album of selected rags on the Steinway label, and I must say that Myer doesn't really yield much to Hamelin. I might prefer the piano sound (brighter? steelier?) and the recorded sound (closer?) on the Myer album, and there are moments where Myer feels more idiomatic to me. I enjoy his more swaggering and leisurely take on "The Poltergeist" and "Old Adam," and I think his performance of "The Serpent's Kiss" is more exciting.

Those are my initial impressions anyway, but really it's senseless to quibble. This is a great release, and I'm having a whale of a time with it.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

FANTASY
_An English Fantasy for Viola and Harp_
*Arnold Bax - Frank Bridge - Benjamin Britten - Percy Grainger - Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Doris Lederer - viola
Jude Mollenhauer - harp
_
Centaur_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, A London Symphony*


----------



## Bkeske

Continuing with the UK theme…

*Sir Simon Rattle conducts Britten* - Canadian Carnival, Op. 19 / Young Apollo, Op. 16 / Four French Songs (Quatre Chansons Françaises) / Scottish Ballad, Op. 26. City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra w/Jill Gomez, Peter Donohoe, and Philip Fowke. Angel 1982


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruch VC1








Guila Bustabo / Concertgebouw Orchestra / Willem Mengelberg


----------



## pmsummer

I am too far into Happy Hour and adult children needs to shoot a new pic.











STRING QUARTETS 2, 3, 4, 5
*Philip Glass*
Kronos Quartet
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Bkeske

*Carlo Maria Giulini conducts Britten* - Four Sea Interludes, Op. 33a (From "Peter Grimes") & The Young Person's Guide To The Orchestra, Op. 34 (Variations And Fugue On A Theme Of Purcell). Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel reissue 1980’s, originally 1964


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

*Anthony Collins conducts Elgar* - Falstaff - Symphony Study, Op. 68

*Bliss conducts Bliss* - A Colour Symphony. 

The London Symphony Orchestra. DECCA/Eclipse 1971


----------



## SanAntone

Today has been a day of Haydn - the piano trios and now the string quartets.






I vastly prefer the period instrument recordings, like this one by the Schuppanzigh-Quartett. Or the piano trios by Trio 1790.


----------



## Klavierman

Beautifully expressive playing and superb sound. One of my favorite recordings.


----------



## sAmUiLc

My favorite TPC1 is on this CD.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Virginia Zeani - Operatic Recital


----------



## Rogerx

Crusell: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Shostakovich Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 77* with *Vengerov/Rostropovich*:










Stunning performance of one of my favorite concerti.


----------



## Rogerx

Klavierman said:


> Beautifully expressive playing and superb sound. One of my favorite recordings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169288



Did you ever try his recording from -Tchaikovsky: The Seasons or any other recording for that matter?
I think he's great.


----------



## jim prideaux

Chung and the VPO......

Dvorak-3rd and 6th Symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody & *Symphony No. 2*

BBC Philharmonic, Gennady Rozhdestvensky


For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Klavierman

Rogerx said:


> Did you ever try his recording from -Tchaikovsky: The Seasons or any other recording for that matter?
> I think he's great.


I have his Bach Goldberg Variations...not one of my favorite versions, but it has some excellent moments.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Mahler No. 4 performed by Frederica von Stade and ASO under Yoel Levi.
It was released in 1999 and Telarc's recording quality is unquestionable.


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bliss - String Quartet 1, Conversations, String Quartet in A
Maggini Quartet









Schnittke - String Quartet 3, Piano Quartet, Piano Quintet
Schittke/Mahler — Piano Quartet
Borodin Quartet, Berlinskaya, piano









Kapustin - Cello Concerto 1
Schnittke - Cello Concerto 1
Strobel/Berlin Radio SO; Runge, cello









Vine - Piano Sonatas
Liu
This is a great new release of Australian composer Carl Vine’s complete piano sonatas, the latest published in 2019. If you’ve never heard Vine and are into tonal, sometimes bitonal, music in a 20th century idiom then give him a listen. Also has written 8 symphonies, 2 piano concertos and some other works.


----------



## Philidor

Starting the weekend in Mozart Wonderland.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 G major KV 453*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## Philidor

Next RVW.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Suk: Piano quartet opus 1
Richard Strauss: Piano quartet opus 13
(Philharmonisches Klavierquartett Berlin, Koch Schwann)*

An interesting coupling of two relative early piano quartets by these composers. Both works are firmly rooted in the late romantic style, very melodious and a joy to listen to.


----------



## Philidor

This too-late romantic piece wasn't too bad after the London Symphony.

*Samuel Barber: Violin Concerto*

Elmar Oliveira, violin
St. Louis Symphony
Leonard Slatkin


----------



## Chilham

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Roth, Les Siécles


----------



## Philidor

Driven by the idea that Tubin could be a good companion to RVW ...

*Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 1 C minor (1931-34)*

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mass in C major


----------



## Merl

A classic account for a reason. One time the Lindsays' intonation was perfect. The earthquake is superb.


----------



## Art Rock

*Igor Stravinsky: Apollo, Agon, Orpheus (London Symphony Orchestra, St. Luke's Orchestra, Robert Craft, Naxos)*

Three Stravinsky ballets that may not be as famous as his first three, but are still very much worthwhile. A good idea to combine these three on one CD.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Baxi

NP:








(1969)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Isaac Albéniz - two discs of piano works, plus an entertaining orchestration 
of the sprawling _Iberia_ collection for this morning and early afternoon.

_Suite(s) española _nos.1 & 2 - ten pieces (c. 1882-89):
_Iberia_ Books I-IV - twelve pieces (1905-08):









_Iberia_ Books I-IV - twelve pieces for piano, arr. for orchestra
by Peter Breiner (orig. 1905-08 - arr. 1990s????):


----------



## Philidor

Next VC.

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold: Violin Concerto D major op. 35*

Gil Shaham, violin
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn


----------



## Philidor

Really pastoral?

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: A Pastoral Symphony (No. 3)*

Alison Barlow, soprano
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Florent Schmitt *(1870-1958)
_Psalm 47_, op. 38
_La Tragédie de Salomé,_ Op.50

Andrea Guot, soprano
National Orchestra of France (and Chorus)
Jean Martinon


----------



## OCEANE

Philidor said:


> Starting the weekend in Mozart Wonderland.
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 17 G major KV 453*
> 
> English Chamber Orchestra
> Murray Perahia, piano and direction


Thanks for sharing.
Very often Mozart's PC No. 17 together with several other PCs are the focus of my subjective evaluation of a cycle.


----------



## Enthusiast

Great set (in the company of many others). There seem to be more than 10 sets that really work for me and many of them bring such different virtues that they can't replace each other in my affections. At the same time there are tens of sets that I must confess have merits but that aren't quite at the same level for me. I listened to symphonies 4 through to 7.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Deux*

Music for Violin & Piano by Bartók, Poulenc & Ravel

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Polina Leschenko (piano)

*Works*

Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 2, BB 85, Sz. 76
Delibes: Coppelia
Dohnányi: Coppélia Waltz
Poulenc: Violin Sonata, FP 119
Ravel: Tzigane


----------



## OCEANE

A combination of advanced remastering technology and the classical masterpieces.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Bartók: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2*

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu

This one is "iffy" - Late night at best - 3 a.m. at worst...


----------



## Vasks

LPs

*Glinka - Jota Aragonesa [aka Spanish Overture #1] (Svetlanov/Melodiya Angel)
Tchaikovsky - Suite from "Swan Lake" (Karajan/Time-Life)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Song of Oleg the Wise (Khaikin/Melodiya Angel)*


----------



## OCEANE

Listened to the DSD file with stereo channel.
It's really an outstanding recording with rich and very harmonic sound of horns and organ recorded in a fine church, featuring the repertoire based on Bruckner's works. 

Spotify provides the first track for trial: #1 Ave Maria WAB.7


----------



## Philidor

Next VC.

*Sergej Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 D major op. 19*

Kuyn Wha Chung, violin
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing *Messiaen L'Ascension* with *Stokowski* conducting the *LSO*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite performance of one of my favorite works from Messiaen.


I looked this up and for the Messiaen each movement seems to be very short (less than half the length of time taken by Boulez or Chung). Has it been heavily edited or did he race through it like a tornado?


----------



## OCEANE

Listened to the final movement only (live recording)...what a Bruckner-style ending.

P.S. Sometimes I wonder Hans Zimmer may have Bruckner's symphonies in mind when composing film score like The Dark Knight.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Ukrainian'*
_New Philharmonia Orchestra
Claudio Abbado_
Recorded: 1968-02-22
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*

David Hurwitz just trashed this on his YouTube channel. Maybe he's right; I'm not a Mahler expert. It's true that there may not be pristine Toscanini-like ensemble attacks because it's live, but there are also little expressive details that stand out from the individual players. I guess it depends on what you're listening for.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I looked this up and for the Messiaen each movement seems to be very short (less than half the length of time taken by Boulez or Chung). Has it been heavily edited or did he race through it like a tornado?


I'm not really sure. I don't really know much about the Messaien discography, although I will say I don't recall a recording of Boulez conducting _L'Ascension_.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> David Hurwitz just trashed this on his YouTube channel. Maybe he's right; I'm not a Mahler expert. It's true that there may not be pristine Toscanini-like ensemble attacks because it's live, but there are also little expressive details that stand out from the individual players. I guess it depends on what you're listening for.


No, it's Hurwitz just beating his biases over our heads. He doesn't like Abbado nor does he like Boulez. Honestly, I've got no use for him after he continuously bad mouth these conductors.


----------



## Malx

*Handel, Concerti grossi Op3 Nos 1-4 - Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr.*

Super playing in super sound, what's not to like.


----------



## Baxi

NP:








(2006)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Sibelius Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43* with *Maazel/Wiener Philharmoniker* from this set:


----------



## HenryPenfold




----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm not really sure. I don't really know much about the Messaien discography, although I will say I don't recall a recording of Boulez conducting _L'Ascension_.


That's true about Boulez. I was thinking of the account on this - which I can see was conducted by Marius Constant (I had mis-recorded this on my iPod which I used for checking timings).











Good record but I think I prefer Chung's L'ascension - I just played both back to back.


----------



## Philidor

Intub(in)ating the next symphony.

*Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 2 "The Legendary" (1937-38)*

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi










Great stuff, imho.


----------



## Bkeske

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing *Sibelius Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43* with *Maazel/Wiener Philharmoniker* from this set:


just recently bought the LP set. Interested in your thoughts. I like it overall.

I also have the CD set, which lead me to the LP box.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Divertimento No. 11*

David Hurwtiz in essence called Abbado's Mozart garbage, so I'm doing some dumpster diving. As they say, one man's trash is another man's treasure.

v


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Kabalevsky - various orchestral works for the rest of this afternoon
and early evening. Notes below are paraphrased from a previous post.​

_Conservatism came naturally to Kabalevsky but it's unfair to say that he was a third-rate Party hack and that his music lacked any kind of colour and purpose - I think it is more a case of Kabalevsky was as Kabalevsky did. I doubt that his music would have significantly changed with or without the concept of Soviet Realism - what seemed to be inherently instinctive to Kabalevsky just happened to fit in with what was required by the party line, and in any case he went on to write in a similar vein for the rest of his career when far fewer ideological strictures were in place. As I recall, one writer commented that Kabalevsky's work was, broadly speaking, 'Prokofiev-and-water', and although I wouldn't ever accuse Kabalevsky of creating his own schtick by cribbing from the great man there may well be something in that précis with regards to how his music comes over at times._

And as a postscript I will say that I would consider getting more of his work - but I have been saying that for some time now..._ _

Piano Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.9 (1928):
Piano Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.23 (1935 - rev. 1973):









_The Comedians_ - suite for small orchestra from the incidental music for
the Mark Daniel play _The Inventor and the Comedians_ op.26 (1938-40):
Suite for orchestra from the opera _Colas Breugnon_ op.24 (1936-38):
_Romeo and Juliet_ - musical sketches for large symphony orchestra op.56 (1956):









Cello Concerto no.1 in G-minor op.49 (1948-49):
_Vesna_ [_Spring_] - symphonic poem for orchestra op.65 (1960):
Cello Concerto no.2 in G op.77 (1964):


----------



## Enthusiast

Bkeske said:


> just recently bought the LP set. Interested in your thoughts. I like it overall.
> 
> I also have the CD set, which lead me to the LP box.


NR should reply but I will say that it is a set that I have been enjoying for decades (in earlier issues). No other Sibelius is like it but it is still very much Sibelius. The 4th from this set is my favourite for the work (which is saying something) and none of them are duds.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gustav Mahler* (1860-1911)

*Das Lied Von Der Erde *(1909)
Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano), Robert Dean Smith (Tenor), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski
Performance Duration: 60 minutes, 7 seconds
Label: Pentatone

It's going to be a bourbon-assisted Das lied Von Der Erde day for me.

Sarah Connolly is my favoured modern singer in the work. Lately I've had a strong preference for the Yanick Nezet-Seguin London Philharmonic recording with tenor Toby Spence on LPO's own label.

*However*......

A revisit to the *Jurowski* AND a recent purchase of the Simon Rattle/Stuart Skelton/Magdalena Kozena/Bavarian Radio Symphony orchestra has caused me to think again, at least in terms of modern recordings.

We are blessed with so many fine recordings of DLVDE, arguably one of the finest works in the classical music genre.T hey may be songs of the Earth, but they are of celestial beauty........

I shall work my way through as many recordings as feasible today, assisted with some wonderful Maker's Mark Bourbon, as required by the first song! (Mrs Penfold has left for work and does not return for 10 hours).

I was surprised to discover that I have 29 CD/Downloads of this work. Possibly more than I have of Mahler 9 - I shall check....



Here are the starters.......


----------



## Philidor

Now once more this interesting quartet.

*Gloria Coates: String Quartet No. 4 (1976)*

Kreutzer Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> *Gustav Mahler* (1860-1911)
> 
> *Das Lied Von Der Erde *(1909)
> Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano), Robert Dean Smith (Tenor), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski
> Performance Duration: 60 minutes, 7 seconds
> Label: Pentatone
> 
> It's going to be a bourbon-assisted Das lied Von Der Erde day for me.
> 
> Sarah Connolly is my favoured modern singer in the work. Lately I've had a strong preference for the Yanick Nezet-Seguin London Philharmonic recording with tenor Toby Spence on LPO's own label.
> 
> *However*......
> 
> A revisit to the *Jurowski* AND a recent purchase of the Simon Rattle/Stuart Skelton/Magdalena Kozena/Bavarian Radio Symphony orchestra has caused me to think again, at least in terms of modern recordings.
> 
> We are blessed with so many fine recordings of DLVDE, arguably one of the finest works in the classical music genre.They may be songs of the Earth, but they are of celestial beauty........
> 
> I shall work my way through as many recordings as feasible today, assisted with some wonderful Maker's Mark Bourbon, as required by the first song! (Mrs Penfold has left for work and does not return for 10 hours).
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the starters.......
> 
> View attachment 169311
> View attachment 169312
> View attachment 169313
> View attachment 169314


All great IMO - I've been on the same journey of recent DLVDEs (without the bottle, sadly) - but if you don't know it do try Alice Coote's recording (with Burkhard Fritz, the Netherlands Philharmonic and Marc Albrecht. I thought it may be the best of all!


----------



## Enthusiast

Short record!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Philidor said:


> Now once more this interesting quartet.
> 
> *Gloria Coates: String Quartet No. 4 (1976)*
> 
> Kreutzer Quartet


Gloria Coates has an interesting and unique style.


----------



## Bkeske

Enthusiast said:


> NR should reply but I will say that it is a set that I have been enjoying for decades (in earlier issues). No other Sibelius is like it but it is still very much Sibelius. The 4th from this set is my favourite for the work (which is saying something) and none of them are duds.


I had my eyes on Paavo Berglund’s complete symphony set, but no one in the US had a copy, and copies from Europe were incredibly expensive. Did find his ‘Music of’ box set in the US, and that is very enjoyable. Together with the Maazel Symphony set, a nice combined collection.

The Maazel set is much better than the Colin Davis set I originally purchased. I find that ‘hard’ to listen to overall.


----------



## Floeddie

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K.622 (Live) 31:05 *






Iceland Symphony Orchestra 
Cornelius Meister, conductor 
Arngunnur Árnadóttir, clarinet

I. Allegro 
II. Adagio 
III. Rondo (Allegro) 

From Iceland Symphony's concert, Harpa, Reykjavík, September 10th 2015.
*With thanks and a tip of the hat to Pianozach.*


----------



## Philidor

Another fine quartet.

*Mieczysław Weinberg: String Quartet No. 13 op. 118 (1977)*

Quatuor Danel


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> just recently bought the LP set. Interested in your thoughts. I like it overall.
> 
> I also have the CD set, which lead me to the LP box.


An incredibly fine set, IMHO. In this set, I particularly like Maazel's take on the 2nd, 4th and 7th symphonies. It's also a real treat to be able to hear the Wiener Philharmoniker in Sibelius with their burnished string tone. Maazel is a bit more heated in Sibelius than say Berglund or Vänskä, but I love his viewpoint of the composer. A valid and satisfactory approach.


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> *Gustav Mahler* (1860-1911)
> 
> *Das Lied Von Der Erde *(1909)
> Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano), Robert Dean Smith (Tenor), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski
> Performance Duration: 60 minutes, 7 seconds
> Label: Pentatone
> 
> It's going to be a bourbon-assisted Das lied Von Der Erde day for me.
> 
> Sarah Connolly is my favoured modern singer in the work. Lately I've had a strong preference for the Yanick Nezet-Seguin London Philharmonic recording with tenor Toby Spence on LPO's own label.
> 
> *However*......
> 
> A revisit to the *Jurowski* AND a recent purchase of the Simon Rattle/Stuart Skelton/Magdalena Kozena/Bavarian Radio Symphony orchestra has caused me to think again, at least in terms of modern recordings.
> 
> We are blessed with so many fine recordings of DLVDE, arguably one of the finest works in the classical music genre.T hey may be songs of the Earth, but they are of celestial beauty........
> 
> I shall work my way through as many recordings as feasible today, assisted with some wonderful Maker's Mark Bourbon, as required by the first song! (Mrs Penfold has left for work and does not return for 10 hours).
> 
> I was surprised to discover that I have 29 CD/Downloads of this work. Possibly more than I have of Mahler 9 - I shall check....
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the starters.......
> 
> View attachment 169311
> View attachment 169312
> View attachment 169313
> View attachment 169314


The Jurowski recording has become one of my favorites. It contains one of the best, if not _the_ best, performance of the second movement _Der Einsame im Herbst_ I've ever heard. This movement is one of my favorite pieces of music ever. I do love _Der Abschied_ of course, but there's something incredibly haunting and alluring about this second movement. It's actually the movement that made me a fan of _Das Lied von der Erde_.


----------



## SanAntone

HAYDN | Complete String Quartets Played on Period Instruments | Festetics Quartet


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> The Jurowski recording has become one of my favorites. It contains one of the best, if not _the_ best, performance of the second movement _Der Einsame im Herbst_ I've ever heard. This movement is one of my favorite pieces of music ever. I do love _Der Abschied_ of course, but there's something incredibly haunting and alluring about this second movement. It's actually the movement that made me a fan of _Das Lied von der Erde_.


Yes, as I listened this morning, it was that second movement that hit me - good observation, NR. 

You may well be right that there's no better 'Der Einsame In Herbst' 👍

Great minds think alike and fools seldom differ! 🤣


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> All great IMO - I've been on the same journey of recent DLVDEs (without the bottle, sadly) - but if you don't know it do try Alice Coote's recording (with Burkhard Fritz, the Netherlands Philharmonic and Marc Albrecht. I thought it may be the best of all!


Don't worry, I have that recording!!! 👌


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> Gloria Coates has an interesting and unique style.


Indeed. I discovered her about 10-15 years ago and I'm still navigating my way through her string quartets and symphonies on Naxos. I may get there one day!


----------



## Gold Member

Listening from today



Gold Member said:


> Joseph Haydn - 1h 33m
> Piano Trio No 41
> Symphony No 104
> Cello Concerto No 1
> String Quartet Op 33 No 3
> 
> Wolfgang Rihm - 1h 19m
> Concerto en Sol
> Music fur drei Stretcher
> String Quartet No 3, Mvt I
> 
> Bohuslav Martinů - 1h 7m
> Rhapsody Concerto for viola and orchestra
> Divertimento for piano and small orchestra
> Symphony No 1, Mvt I
> Sinfonietta "La Jolla"
> 
> Guillaume de Machaut - 1h 4m
> Messe de Nostre Dame
> 
> Antonio Vivaldi - 1h 3m
> Cello Concerto RV 406
> Cello Concerto RV 399
> Cello Concerto RV 408
> Cello Concerto RV 419
> Violin Concerto in A minor
> Cello Concerto RV 417
> Cello Concerto RV 411


----------



## Philidor

Shaughnessy said:


> Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin)





Shaughnessy said:


> *Bartók: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2*


Thanks for both inspirations - I combined them:

*Béla Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2*

Patricia Kopatchinskaja, violin
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Peter Eötvös










Terrific recording. Same league as the best thing two men can do together.


----------



## Bkeske

Neo Romanza said:


> An incredibly fine set, IMHO. In this set, I particularly like Maazel's take on the 2nd, 4th and 7th symphonies. It's also a real treat to be able to hear the Wiener Philharmoniker in Sibelius with their burnished string tone. Maazel is a bit more heated in Sibelius than say Berglund or Vänskä, but I love his viewpoint of the composer. A valid and satisfactory approach.


Yes, thanks for your thoughts. I agree particularly about the 7th, it is extremely strong IMO, and just sounds’right’, with much tension throughout.

Im pleased others hold the set in high regards, as it is quite pleasing to me.


----------



## Philidor

That's the critical point ...

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4 F minor*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Bkeske

Watching/Listening to the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall.

The Nielsen was really great….looking forward to the rest of the program :


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Baxi

NP only the 4.Act:








(1971)


----------



## 13hm13

Rolla - Concerti, Divertimenti, Sinfonia - Scimone


----------



## jim prideaux

Paavo Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie......

Beethoven-4th and 7th Symphonies.


----------



## campy

jim prideaux said:


> Paavo Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie......
> 
> Beethoven-4th and 7th Symphonies.


I just listened to the _Eroica _from that set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, A London Symphony*


----------



## Blancrocher

Schubert, Symphony 9 (Karajan DG)


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*

CD 6: Symphony No. 4. Soloist: soprano Helen Donath. My favourite numbered Mahler symphony, and Inbal is up against stiff competition (50+ versions in my CD collection). The tempo is fine, but there are some spots where the orchestra could have a bit more impact (in terms of playing, not recording), but these are minor quibbles. Helen Donath finds the right approach in my opinion, and is certainly one of the best in this crucial part. All in all, I find the performance pleasing and among the better ones in my collection.


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> *Gustav Mahler* (1860-1911)
> 
> *Das Lied Von Der Erde *(1909)
> Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano), Robert Dean Smith (Tenor), Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski
> Performance Duration: 60 minutes, 7 seconds
> Label: Pentatone
> 
> It's going to be a bourbon-assisted Das lied Von Der Erde day for me.
> 
> Sarah Connolly is my favoured modern singer in the work. Lately I've had a strong preference for the Yanick Nezet-Seguin London Philharmonic recording with tenor Toby Spence on LPO's own label.
> 
> *However*......
> 
> A revisit to the *Jurowski* AND a recent purchase of the Simon Rattle/Stuart Skelton/Magdalena Kozena/Bavarian Radio Symphony orchestra has caused me to think again, at least in terms of modern recordings.
> 
> We are blessed with so many fine recordings of DLVDE, arguably one of the finest works in the classical music genre.T hey may be songs of the Earth, but they are of celestial beauty........
> 
> I shall work my way through as many recordings as feasible today, assisted with some wonderful Maker's Mark Bourbon, as required by the first song! (Mrs Penfold has left for work and does not return for 10 hours).
> 
> I was surprised to discover that I have 29 CD/Downloads of this work. Possibly more than I have of Mahler 9 - I shall check....
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the starters.......
> 
> View attachment 169311
> View attachment 169312
> View attachment 169313
> View attachment 169314


That's a big glass of bourbon! Interestingly, since you mentioned the association between alcohol and the first song - The poet of the first song, Li Po, was a notorious drinker. The preface of an 8th century collection of his poems said he died of some disease, but 200 years later a 10th century history book said he got drunk and decided to jump into a lake to catch the moon, and he drowned, and this is what people like to believe... All I can say is, if one feels superstitious, stay away from water when listening to the _trinklied_. The bourbon is OK though. I think there's no need to change that. 😏


----------



## Malx

*Faure, Dolly Suite & Masques et Bergamasques for piano four hands - Eric Le Sage & Alexandre Tharaud.*

Pleasant listening for a Saturday evening from disc 4 of this box set.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> That's a big glass of bourbon! Interestingly, since you mentioned the association between alcohol and the first song - The poet of the first song, Li Po, was a notorious drinker. The preface of an 8th century collection of his poems said he died of some disease, but 200 years later a 10th century history book said he got drunk and decided to jump into a lake to catch the moon, and he drowned, and this is what people like to believe... All I can say is, if one feels superstitious, stay away from water when listening to the _trinklied_. The bourbon is OK though. I think there's no need to change that. 😏


🤣
Happy to avoid water and stick with whisky!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Rosamunde Quartet*

The Melos quartet does a fine job with this. I wish at times they would have laid off the vibrato, which adds an occasional wobble, but we all have our pet peeves.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ernesto Halffter and Silvestre Revueltas - a disc
each for tonight (which is all I have anyway...)










_Dos Esquisses symphoniques _for orchestra (1923-25):
_Sinfonietta_ for orchestra (1925):
_Habanera_ for orchestra, from the 'lyrical drama' _La muerte de Carmen_ (1931):
_Cavatina_ for orchestra (1933):
_Al amanecer_ [_At Dawn_] for violin and orchestra (1937):









_Sensemayá - _tone poem for orchestra (1937-38):
Orchestral suite from the music for the film _La noche de los mayas _[_The Night 
of the Mayas_], arranged by José Yves de Limantour (1939):
_La coronela _[_The Girl Colonel_] - unfinished ballet posthumously completed by
using music from the films _¡Vámonos con Pancho Villa!_ [_Let's Go With Pancho 
Villa!_] (1935) and _Los de abajo _[_Those Below_] (1939). Arranged by José Yves de
Limantour. Original ballet music orchestrated by Eduardo Hernandez Moncayo
(1939 inc. - arr. c. 1960):


----------



## Merl

Much better than watching the fawning crud on TV.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: *Trio Sonatas* for organ, BWV 525–530
Simon Preston, organ (1993)

Simon Preston passed away last month at the age of 83. He takes these trio sonatas without 16' pipes in the pedal. This choice, together with his clear, bright choices of registration, as well as his light touch and focus on articulation, this is among the most transparent of recordings of the trio sonatas of which I'm aware. It's interesting to compare the slow movement of the fifth sonata as recorded by Preston with Walcha's stereo recording, for instance, since the effect is totally different across these two recordings. (Even comparing Walcha's mono recording against his stereo recording would be an interesting exercise, since the registrations he chooses in each are totally different.) I think of Preston and Peter Hurford (who died in 2019) as competitors in the same arena; both were English concert organists of the same generation who left complete recorded Bach surveys. Now, both are gone, but we are fortunate to have recordings as a memento of this kind of organ playing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Merl said:


> Much better than watching the fawning crud on TV.


Yep - the decision not to renew my TV licence pays off even more at times like this. In fact, I'm giving the whole shebang a wide berth.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dulova Harps On

Still making my way through these naive label Vivaldi editions. Enjoying the recordings featuring Christophe Coin immensely.










Then i've got this lined up for later tonight :


----------



## Merl

Last one for tonight and a damn fine recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, The Wood Dove*

This is an insanely cheap download at PrestoClassical until August.


----------



## Red Terror

Manxfeeder said:


> *Dvorak, The Wood Dove*
> 
> This is an insanely cheap download at PrestoClassical until August.


Quality set. Kuchar is an exceptional conductor.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 59540

The Deryck Cooke "reconstruction" of Mahler's 10th, CD 13 in this set, performed by Riccardo Chailly and the RSO-Berlin. No comment really; I hadn't heard this in a while.


----------



## OCEANE

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> David Hurwitz just trashed this on his YouTube channel. Maybe he's right; I'm not a Mahler expert. It's true that there may not be pristine Toscanini-like ensemble attacks because it's live, but there are also little expressive details that stand out from the individual players. I guess it depends on what you're listening for.


Thanks for sharing.
Totally agreed that very often it depends on what we're listening or looking for in the music..... One in someone's trash bin could be high on another's shelf.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Gwyneth Jones – Operatic Recital


----------



## OCEANE

Just listened to Partita IV.
It could be Federico Colli’s debut of Bach and he plays with a wide range of tempo, dynamics, colour and tonality throughout. I understand the dance-rooted movements should be distinguishable and it would be fine if I only listened to just one or two movements. But for the partita as a whole, I just felt the lack of connection and coherence amongst the movements, which is so obvious in others' like Levit or Rangell.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

He's a magnificent player, and what a sweet sounding 1963 Daniel Friederich guitar!


----------



## Bruce

Tonight, I'm listening to chamber music with piano. 

The first two names are completely new to me: 

*August Klughardt* (1847-1902) and *Josef Labor* (1842-1924)

First, Klughardt's Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 43 - Tobias Koch (piano); Pleyel Quartett Köln










Then Josef Labor's Piano Quintet in E minor, Op. 3 - Nina Karmon (violin); Pauline Sachse (viola); Justus Grimm (cello); Niek De Groot (double bass); Oliver Triendl (piano)











Both quintets are firmly Romantic in concept, lush melodies and harmonies. Well worth the listen. Well, if you like Romantic stuff. (I do.) 

These delightful works are followed by *Franz Schmidt*'s Quintet No. 1 in A major - Linos Ensemble










Not a normal piano quintet; the second violin is replaced by a clarinet, very well integrated into the sound of the strings. The piano part is written for the left hand alone, and the whole work, over an hour long, is exceptionally beautiful. 

Finally, the first piano trio of Édouard Lalo, in C minor, Op. 7 - Dorian Lamotte (violin); Florent Audibert (cello); François Dumont (piano)










Altogether, a fine series of chamber music.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms VC








Camilla Wicks / Norwegian Radio Orchestra / Ari Rasilainen


----------



## Bkeske

*Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams* - Concerto For Two Pianos And Orchestra / Symphony No.8. The London Philharmonic Orchestra w/Vronsky And Babin. Angel 1969


----------



## SanAntone

These days I am finding music from the great three Classical period composers is what I crave: Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven. After listening to Haydn's string quartets and then the keyboard sonatas, I am now listening to the Beethoven string quartets as performed by the Vegh Quartet. Fantastic.


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 01] Antonín Dvořák - [2019] Czech Suite • My Home Overture (Kuchar)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

For the tracks..
https://music.apple.com/us/album/liszt-busoni-and-that-is-death/322682085


----------



## Bkeske

*Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams* - Symphony No.5 In D Major. Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1962


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Sibelius VC








Christian Ferras / French National Radio Orchestra / Zubin Mehta


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Koechlin Vers la voûte étoilée, Op. 129* from this new acquisition:


----------



## sAmUiLc

Scottish Fantasy


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

Williams Violin Concerto No.2


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Vivaldi - Cello Concertos
Brown/Academy of St Martin in the Fields; Schiff









Mozart - Don Giovanni
Giulini/Philharmonia; Wachter, Sutherland, Alva, Frick, Schwarzkopf, Taddei, Cappuccilli, Sciutti









Janacek - Lachian Dances, Suite and Idyll for Strings
Jilek/Brno Philharmonic 









Stravinsky - Petrouchka, Orpheus
Salonen/Philharmonia


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nielsen


----------



## Philidor

Happy Pentecost!

*J. S. Bach: "Erschallet, ihr Lieder" BWV 172*

Arleen Auger, Ortrun Wenkel, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam
Thomanerchor Leipzig
Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum
Hans-Joachim Rotzsch


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Next one.

*J. S. Bach: "Wer mich liebet, der wird mein Wort halten" BWV 74*

Deborah York, Bogna Bartosz, Jörg Dürmüller, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Choir & Orchestra
Ton Koopman


----------



## Chilham

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts

Paul McCreesh, Wroclaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Wroclaw Philharmonic Choir, Gabrieli


----------



## Philidor

Leipzig, 20 May 1725.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Wer mich liebet, der wird mein Wort halten" BWV 74*

Yukari Nonoshita, Robin Blaze, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## OCEANE

I have a few versions of the Rossini String Sonatas but rarely listen to them now.
This version by Accardo and Philips is very famous in audiophile and hifi world.
I've the CD set only while the original-LP is so precious.


----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Suk: Piano works (Niel Immelman, Meridian, 2 CD's)*

A 2CD collection of compositions for piano solo. There is a considerable overlap with another double CD that I played about a week ago (Fingerhut on Chandos). Both are fine.


----------



## OCEANE

Hyperion's excellent sound for Angela Hewitt in this fine account of the English Suites.
For English suites, I like hers and Perahia a lot while Andras Schiff is never my choice (subjective preference of cos).
Listened to Suite 1 & 3.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Merl

Ugh! What godawful recorded sound and not a great performance either. One to avoid.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's - later reissued on DG)*

CD 12: Parergon to the Symphonia Domestica, Panathenaenzug. Two concertante works for piano (left hand) and orchestra, and in both cases it beats me why they are not better known. The Parergon is based on the child's theme from the Symphonia Domestica. It basically describes a situation in which someone is ill but gets better (an anti-Tod und Verklärung). The Panathenaenzug is a Theme and Variations composition.
_ 
I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above. Recently I've been told that they were reissued as a box by DG, but I decided to leave the picture above up, as the CD numbering is different._


----------



## sAmUiLc

VC2








Ivry Gitlis / Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra / Stanislaw Wislocki


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 6_
*Düsseldorfer Symphoniker / Ádám Fischer *• 2020 Live • Avi Music

Every note, every phrase is idiomatically played, with some very subtle rubato to spice things up. The result is a very musical Mahler #6 devoid of quick thrills and sound effects. I was pleasantly surprised. By the way, there are three hammerschlagen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part one
(of many!) for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Trio ['no.9'] in E-flat WoO38 (c. 1791):
_Allegretto_ in E-flat for piano trio Hess 48 (early 1790s):
Variations in E-flat ['no.10'] on an original
theme for piano trio op.44 (1792):
Piano Trio no.1 in E-flat op.1 no.1 (bet. 1793-95):









_Rondo_ for two oboes, two clarinets, two horns
and two bassoons WoO25 (1792): a)
Octet in E-flat for two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons
and two horns op.103 (bet. 1792-93): b)

a) with the Netherlands Wind Ensemble
b) with members of the Berlin PO









Twelve variations on _"Se vuol ballare"_ from Mozart's opera _The 
Marriage of Figaro_ for violin and piano WoO40 (1792-93):
_Rondo_ in G for violin and piano WoO41 (1793-94):









String Trio no.1 in E-flat op.3 (by 1794):

with Anne-Sophie Mutter (vn.), Bruno Giuranna (va.)
and Mstislav Rostropovich (vc.)


----------



## OCEANE

Finished listening to this album earlier.


----------



## OCEANE

A boxset bought many years ago.
Mahler No. 7


----------



## campy

Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35


----------



## Blancrocher

Beethoven, Piano Concerto 4 (Zimerman/Bernstein); Schubert, Trout Quintet (Schiff/Hagen); Beethoven, Symphony 6 (Herreweghe)


----------



## Philidor

Pentecost. Veni Creator Spiritus!

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 8 E-flat majpr*

Margaret Price, Judith Blegen, Gertl Zeumer, Trudeliese Schmidt, Agnes Baltsa,
Kenneth Riegel, Hermann Prey, Jose van Dam
Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Singverein
Wiener Sängerknaben
Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein










Apart from the organ, one of the most satisfactory recordings imho.


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 7 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.*

I hadn't delved into this box for a while but having the other day heard a certain critic was less than enamoured with Abbado's Mahler I thought I'd revisit the set. This performance is maybe a notch lower than his magnificent Chicago recording but its still a very good live account.
Lesson reinforced - trust your own ears above all others.


----------



## Art Rock

*Igor Stravinsky: Shadow dances (Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, DG)*
A dozen compositions, very well performed by the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. The main pieces are the two Suites For Small Orchestra, Concerto In D For String Orchestra, Concertino For 12 Instruments, Octet For Wind Instruments, and Three Pieces For String Quartet. A fun disc from start to finish.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BWV 136 and 40*

If anyone wants a relatively cheap download of all of Bach's cantatas, PrestoClassical has all the volumes of the Complete Bach Edition on sale, which includes the Leusink set. Some are better than others, but, of course, it's not Suzuki.


----------



## Enthusiast

Very beautiful. A mix of Renaissance songs including some that might sound a little austere but Kozena's voice is too beautiful, and her artistry too lively, for any of it to sound dampened. Some of this almost sounds like L’Arpeggiata! None of it is as over the top as the cover, though!


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Herbert Blomstedt: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (rel. 2022)









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphonies 4, 7*
Christian Thielemann: Wiener Philharmoniker (rec. 2009)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer & Symphonie Op. 20*

Véronique Gens (soprano)
Orchestre National de Lille, Alexandre Bloch


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Bruckner: Latin Motets*

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava

*Works*

Bruckner: Ave Maria (1861), WAB 6
Bruckner: Christus factus est, WAB 11
Bruckner: Locus iste, WAB 23
Bruckner: Os justi meditabitur sapientiam
Bruckner: Pange lingua
Bruckner: Tantum ergo in D major, WAB 32
Bruckner: Tantum ergo in D major, WAB 42
Bruckner: Tota pulchra es, antiphon, WAB 46
Bruckner: Vexilla regis
Bruckner: Virga Jesse floruit

For the record, there is neither rhyme not reason behind my listening selections - The were stacked up in huge towers of unheard unwrapped discs, got knocked over (twice - by cat - thanks for nothing, Percy) and as I pick them up, they get added to my listening rotation. It's a rather more scientific method than I would like as I prefer to just kind of "wing it" but I have to pick up these discs eventually... "Eventually" sometimes actually means "Never"......


----------



## Art Rock

*George Crumb: Black Angels
Thomas Tallis: Spem in Alium
István Márta: Doom. A Sigh
Charles Ives: They are There!
Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
(Kronos Quartet, Nonesuch)*

Pulled this one of the shelf primarily for Crumb's Black Angels, the coming week's choice for the Weekly String Quartet thread:









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


I think the thread is perfectly fine as it stands Agreed.




www.talkclassical.com





This 1970 composition (a threnody for the Vietnam war) had inspired David Harrington to found the Kronos Quartet in 1973. The quartet play electrically amplified instruments, as well as unusual percussion like crystal glasses, and two suspended tam-tam gongs - and get to shout phrases as well. I have always found it a fascinating piece (I bought the CD shortly after it wa released around 1990), combining tonal phases, quotations (most notably Schubert's Death and the Maiden) and avant garde sounds.

The other works are interesting as well, in particular the Ives and of course Shosty's most famous quartet - actually, this was at the time my first encounter with his fascinating chamber music.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Kozena.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part two
for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Piano Trio no.2 in G op.1 no.2 (bet. 1793-95):
Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.1 no.3 (bet. 1793-95):









String Quintet in E-flat op.4, arrangement of the Octet in
E-flat for two oboes, two clarinets, two bassoons and
two horns op.103 (orig. bet. 1792-93 - arr. 1795):









Piano Sonata no.1 in F op.2 no.1 (bet. 1793-95):
Piano Sonata no.2 in A op.2 no.2 (bet. 1794-95):
Piano Sonata no.3 in C op.2 no.3 (bet. 1794-95):









Trio in C for two oboes and cor anglais op.87 (1795):

with Heinz Holliger (ob.), Hans Elhorst (ob.)
and Maurice Bourgue (eh.)


----------



## Klavierman

I think think this is the only recording of the Henze Piano Quintet. All seem to do a fine job of playing a difficult work. The Brahms is OK but not life-changing.


----------



## Bkeske

Was streaming last night before going to sleep, and came across this new release from my home town orchestra, who are putting out some very nice releases under their own label the last couple years. Listening on the ‘big rig’ now…


----------



## Floeddie

For instructions on playing Spotify links, please send me a PM


----------



## Philidor

Streams of beauty.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 D major*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## 13hm13

Lajtha – Symphonies Nos.3 and 4 – Pasquet


----------



## Enthusiast

The cello and the violin concertos. Weilerstein's Cello Concerto is, of course, a formidable achievement but Zimmermann's Violin Concerto is also pretty good.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Art Rock

*Arthur Sullivan: Pineapple Poll, Irish Symphony (Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones, Naxos)*

I had one more CD from Sullivan to re-play and catalogue. I bought this primarily for the ballet Pineapple Poll, which at 43 minutes is the longest work here. I get associations with French ballets of the time (like Minkus), but in the end it still sounds British. The attractive symphony I have known for decades in the version by Groves on EMI, and it is good to have it in modern sound.


----------



## Philidor

Celebrating her birthday.

*Sergej Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 C major op. 26*

Martha Argerich, piano
Berliner Philharmoniker
Cluadio Abbado


----------



## Bkeske

Another new release that caught my attention. This is rather nice.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Bkeske

starthrower said:


>


I have that set on CD. Very nice indeed. Thanks for the reminder, have not listened to it for a while.


----------



## Philidor

Next Tubin.

*Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 3 D minor (1940-42)*

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi










Why didn't I listen more Tubin? It's great ...


----------



## HenryPenfold

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Today’s listening
> 
> Vivaldi - Cello Concertos
> Brown/Academy of St Martin in the Fields; Schiff
> View attachment 169337
> 
> 
> Mozart - Don Giovanni
> Giulini/Philharmonia; Wachter, Sutherland, Alva, Frick, Schwarzkopf, Taddei, Cappuccilli, Sciutti
> View attachment 169338
> 
> 
> Janacek - Lachian Dances, Suite and Idyll for Strings
> Jilek/Brno Philharmonic
> View attachment 169339
> 
> 
> Stravinsky - Petrouchka, Orpheus
> Salonen/Philharmonia
> View attachment 169340





LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Today’s listening
> 
> Vivaldi - Cello Concertos
> Brown/Academy of St Martin in the Fields; Schiff
> View attachment 169337
> 
> 
> Mozart - Don Giovanni
> Giulini/Philharmonia; Wachter, Sutherland, Alva, Frick, Schwarzkopf, Taddei, Cappuccilli, Sciutti
> View attachment 169338
> 
> 
> Janacek - Lachian Dances, Suite and Idyll for Strings
> Jilek/Brno Philharmonic
> View attachment 169339
> 
> 
> Stravinsky - Petrouchka, Orpheus
> Salonen/Philharmonia
> View attachment 169340


I got this set off the shelf this morning and listened to Le Sacre. A really good performance. Need to pay more attention to this box.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Philidor said:


> Next Tubin.
> 
> *Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 3 D minor (1940-42)*
> 
> Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Neeme Järvi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't I listen more Tubin? It's great ...


Great question! I've had these recordings for nearly 30 years (bought them as they were released) and I think I've listened to them about 3 times. Wonderful music, so why don't I get them off the shelf more?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> I have that set on CD. Very nice indeed. Thanks for the reminder, have not listened to it for a while.


In my humble, modest opinion, this is one of the best collections of music available..........


----------



## Enthusiast

Poulenc's gloriously kitsch Organ Concerto and Saint-Saens' 3rd symphony (which may also be a little kitsch?).in live performances conducted by Marris Jansons. The Sant-Seans performance irritates me somewhat because there are lots of very good things in it but it ultimately seems to lack the expected punch with a finale that seems slightly hard work. No such worries with the Poulenc.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> *George Crumb: Black Angels
> Thomas Tallis: Spem in Alium
> István Márta: Doom. A Sigh
> Charles Ives: They are There!
> Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
> (Kronos Quartet, Nonesuch)*
> 
> Pulled this one of the shelf primarily for Crumb's Black Angels, the coming week's choice for the Weekly String Quartet thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.
> 
> 
> I think the thread is perfectly fine as it stands Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkclassical.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 1970 composition (a threnody for the Vietnam war) had inspired David Harrington to found the Kronos Quartet in 1973. The quartet play electrically amplified instruments, as well as unusual percussion like crystal glasses, and two suspended tam-tam gongs - and get to shout phrases as well. I have always found it a fascinating piece (I bought the CD shortly after it wa released around 1990), combining tonal phases, quotations (most notably Schubert's Death and the Maiden) and avant garde sounds.
> 
> The other works are interesting as well, in particular the Ives and of course Shosty's most famous quartet - actually, this was at the time my first encounter with his fascinating chamber music.


Not everyone agrees that the thread is perfect as it is, and I'm unsure as to why you feel the need to make your point about it on this unrelated thread.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Klavierman said:


> I think think this is the only recording of the Henze Piano Quintet. All seem to do a fine job of playing a difficult work. The Brahms is OK but not life-changing.
> View attachment 169356


The Brahms has quite some competition, and as it stands, the Henze is performed very well, IMHO. Thank you for the reminder about this CD.


----------



## Philidor

BB with JJ.

*Benjamin Britten: Violin Concerto op. 15*

Janine Jansen, violin
London Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi










Another great violin concerto written between 1900 and 1950. (Is this a candidate for a nice poll? Proko 1, Bartók 2, Korngold, Shosty 1, Berg, Hartmann, Walton ... don't know whether we'll find 20 ...)


----------



## Art Rock

HenryPenfold said:


> Not everyone agrees that the thread is perfect as it is, and I'm unsure as to why you feel the need to make your point about it on this unrelated thread.


I never said that the thread was perfect. I linked to the thread at the post where Bwv 1080 announced the choice for this week. These are Bwv 1080's words in that post, auto-generated by the system if you link, not mine.


----------



## Philidor

Next RVW. Austere stuff.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6 E minor*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Bkeske

Exploring Enescu today via streaming. Not a composer I am very familiar with.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Goffredo Petrass*i (1904-2003)
Born Zagarollo, Rome, Italy.

*Concerto For Orchestra No. 5* (1955)
Netherlands Radio Symphony orchestra, Arturo Tamayo
Performance Duration: 25 minutes, 17 seconds
Label: Stradivarius

Petrassi is a much underrated and substantially neglected composer of modern classical music. Amongst much else, he wrote 8 concertos for Orchestra, and I adore each and every one of them.

Whilst there are lashings of Bartok (who else in this repertoire?) and Hindemith with a hint of Stravinsky, he definitely has (to use a cliche) a clear individual voice.

I happen to believe Petrassi to be one of the best exponents of post war modern, classical orchestral music.

And a shout-out for the Spaniard *Arturo Tamayo *(b. 1946), whose championing, nay, pioneering approach, to less middle of the road classical music, deserves a 'medaille d'or' ('scuse the frog) - where would lovers of the 'off the beaten track' music be without him?


----------



## Dimace

An excellent Schnittkes Violin Concerto No2 with the great Gidon. (Philips, 1984, 1XLP with Very Good Sound)


----------



## Floeddie

Art Rock said:


> *Arthur Sullivan: Pineapple Poll, Irish Symphony (Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, David Lloyd-Jones, Naxos)*
> 
> I had one more CD from Sullivan to re-play and catalogue. I bought this primarily for the ballet Pineapple Poll, which at 43 minutes is the longest work here. I get associations with French ballets of the time (like Minkus), but in the end it still sounds British. The attractive symphony I have known for decades in the version by Groves on EMI, and it is good to have it in modern sound.






For instructions on how to play Spotify links, please send me a PM.


----------



## fbjim

Pineapple Poll is just way too much fun.


----------



## RobertJTh

This old twofer, found at my local dump shop.
















Ok, first we got the Röntgen, which is dated foursquare stuff that any community orchestra could do just as well. We Dutch don't have a folk music tradition, Röntgen (and Mengelberg) shouldn't have bothered at all.
Then luckily we get Mengelberg at his flamboyant best with Don Juan. Really exciting, best thing on the twofer.
Van Beinum with one of his signature pieces. Superb playing, it must be one of the best Schubert 6th's ever. Problem is that Schubert's 6th is a turd of a symphony. Couldn't they find anything better to represent a genius conductor like Van Beinum?
Haitink with Beethoven's 1st. Humourless, rigid, stone cold and absolutely horrible. Good sound and great woodwind playing but with the dullest conductor in the world at the helm it's all pearls for swines. And why another C major symphony after the Schubert?
Finally some French repertoire with Chailly, the Debussy sounds unidiomatic and strangely bland, and who needs another Bolero? Not that well recorded either.

It really makes me wonder, who compiled this thing, thinking the selections represented the century old orchestra at its very best? It boggles one's mind.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part three for the
rest of today unless fatigue unexpectedly kicks in.

Variations on _"Là ci darem la mano"_ from Mozart's opera _Don 
Giovanni_ for two oboes and cor anglais WoO28 (1795): a)
Sextet in E-flat for two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns op.71 (1796): b)

a) with Heinz Holliger (ob.), Hans Elhorst (ob.)
and Maurice Bourgue (eh.)
b) with members of the Berlin PO









Twelve Variations on _"See, the conqu'ring hero comes"_ from Handel's
oratorio _Judas Maccabaeus_ for cello and piano WoO45 (1796):
Twelve Variations on _"Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen"_ from Mozart's
opera _Die Zauberflöte_ for cello and piano op.66 (1796):
Cello Sonata no.1 in F op.5 no.1 (1796):
Cello Sonata no.2 in G-minor op.5 no.2 (1796):
:









Piano Sonata no.4 in E-flat op.7 (bet. 1796-97)
Piano Sonata no.19 in G op.49 no.1 (c. 1797):
Piano Sonata no.20 in op.49 no.2 (poss. bet. 1795-96):









Duo for viola and cello _mit zwei obligaten Augengläsern_
(_with two obbligato eyeglasses_) WoO32 (c. 1797):

with Zvi Livschitz (va.) and Mikayel Hakhnazaryan (vc.)


----------



## Blancrocher

Bruckner: Symphonies 8 and 9 (Karajan DG box)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Inspired by @starthrower - Still working, fighting off fatigue, and trying to clear out the mental cobwebs - I need to listen to something that will act as an aural stimulant as great ideas will not spring forth from mediocre thoughts..

Start off with Varèse: Tuning up and Amériques during break. Work for an hour and then Poème Electronique, Arcana, and Nocturnal.


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*

CD's 8+9: Symphony No. 6*. Inbal takes it just too slow to fit on one CD (84 minutes), as do many others. He goes for the Scherzo/Andante sequence by the way, like the majority of conductors. This is another fine performance in this cycle which shapes up to be pretty good overall.

*CD 7 (Symphony 5) is missing from this box which I found at a thrift store. No worries - that was the only Inbal Mahler CD I had already bought when it was issued by Denon in the eighties.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> *Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*
> 
> CD's 8+9: Symphony No. 6*. Inbal takes it just too slow to fit on one CD (84 minutes), as do many others. He goes for the Scherzo/Andante sequence by the way, like the majority of conductors. This is another fine performance in this cycle which shapes up to be pretty good overall.
> 
> *CD 7 (Symphony 5) is missing from this box which I found at a thrift store. No worries - that was the only Inbal Mahler CD I had already bought when it was issued by Denon in the eighties.


I have a fair few Inbal CDs, but he never springs to mind. Another underrated and forgotten (but not if we've anything to do with it) conductor.....

P.S. I'm keen on his Bruckner recordings.....


----------



## Monsalvat

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 5* in E minor, Op. 64
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1965)









Maurice Duruflé: *Prélude, Adagio, et Choral Varié sur le Veni Creator*, Op. 4 (1930)
Olivier Latry, organ (1985)

For Pentecost, here is one of Duruflé's masterpieces, twenty minutes of organ music based on "Veni Creator Spiritus." Latry recorded this (and the rest of Duruflé's organ works) at age 23 at the organ of St.-Étienne-du-Mont, Paris, which was where Duruflé was titular organist until his death in 1986.


----------



## WVdave

Wanda Landowska
Mozart; Sonata No. 4, In E-Flat, K.282, Sonata No.9, In D, K.311, Country Dances, K.606
RCA Victor Red Seal – LM-2205, Vinyl, Mono, US, 1956


----------



## HenryPenfold

Shaughnessy said:


> Inspired by @starthrower - Still working, fighting off fatigue, and trying to clear out the mental cobwebs - I need to listen to something that will act as an aural stimulant as great ideas will not spring forth from mediocre thoughts..
> 
> Start off with Varèse: Tuning up and Amériques during break. Work for an hour and then Poème Electronique, Arcana, and Nocturnal.


Varèse does not get the air time his talent merits.

Frank Zappa understood his importance, which is a recommendation in itself.

This Chailly set is one of the most valuable and significant audio-documentations in the classical listings - that's to say nothing of its utter enjoyability!!

I have virtually every recording of Varèse's music ever released and they are all mostly nothing less than excellent. But, I will say this set is the _primus inter pares._


----------



## Shaughnessy

HenryPenfold said:


> Varèse does not get the air time his talent merits.
> 
> Frank Zappa understood his importance, which is a recommendation in itself.
> 
> This Chailly set is one of the most valuable and significant audio-documentations in the classical listings - that's to say nothing of its utter enjoyability!!
> 
> I have virtually every recording of Varèse's music ever released and they are all mostly nothing less than excellent. But, I will say this set is the _primus inter pares._


I can do nothing other than agree wholeheartedly - In some ways, it was an answer to a prayer - Again, my thanks to @starthrower for coming out of nowhere and providing something which sparked the inspiration that I required. I needed some way to kick-start my thought processes and these compositions almost force one to listen and comprehend sound in ways that one never did before - A kind of "re-wiring" of the neural pathways so to speak - A "Minty-Fresh" mentality. -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Bruce

Enthusiast said:


> Very beautiful. A mix of Renaissance songs including some that might sound a little austere but Kozena's voice is too beautiful, and her artistry too lively, for any of it to sound dampened. Some of this almost sounds like L’Arpeggiata! None of it is as over the top as the cover, though!


Quite an exquisite collection! Am listening while I peruse TC for ideas for future purchases. This is definitely one! Thanks Enthusiast!


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Bachtoven 1

Klavierman said:


> I think think this is the only recording of the Henze Piano Quintet. All seem to do a fine job of playing a difficult work. The Brahms is OK but not life-changing.
> View attachment 169356


I heard those artists play the West Coast premiere of the Henze ages ago--it was quite an experience!


----------



## Merl

An oldie but a goodie and last one for tonight. Those hairdos are just magical.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LeoPiano

Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Berlin Philharmonic
Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## jambo

Streaming a whole bunch of early Szell this morning, I think all 40s and 50s. It's hard to tell with YouTube Music, the tagging and info is pretty average.

First time I've listened to a Mozart symphony in a while, I might put some more later ones on this afternoon.

*Dvořák: *Slavonic Dances, Op. 46, B. 83
*Dvořák: *Slavonic Dances, Op. 72, B. 147
*Smetana: *String Quartet No. 1 in E minor










*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 4 in B major, Op. 60
*Schumann: *Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120










*Mozart: *Symphony No. 39 in E flat major, K. 543
*Haydn: *Symphony No. 92 in G major, Hob. I/92, "Oxford"










George Szell
The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Respighi Violin Sonata In B Minor, P 110* with *Ehnes/Armstrong* from this new acquisition:










Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## haziz

*Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished)*
_Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 28 January 2010
Recording Venue: S. Mark Taper Foundation Auditorium-Benaroya Hall, 200 University Street, Seattle, Washington, USA


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## senza sordino

Both disks:

Debussy Berceuse héroique, Image our orchestre, Jeux, Marche écossaise, Prélude à l'Apres-midi d'un faune, Nocturnes, La Mer, Rhapsodie pour orchestre et clarinette principale, Danse pour harpe et orchestre à cordes


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

And a tip of the hat to:


elgar's ghost said:


>






For information playing Spotify links to their fullest, please send me a PM


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Sibelius - Violin Concerto, Two Serenades, Humoreske
Berglund/Bournemouth; Haendel









Krenek - Jonny spielt auf
Zagrosek/Liepzig Gewandhaus; Kruse, Marc, St Hill, Kraus, Posselt









Soler - Sonatas 42 — 56
Borowiak, piano









Henze - Undine
Knussen/London Sinfonietta









Vaughan Williams - Symphony 7
Davis/BBC Symphony


----------



## Philidor

There was one cantata left from yesterday.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "O ewiges Feuer, Ursprung der Liebe" BWV 34*

Lisa Larsson, Derek Lee Ragin, Christoph Genz, Panajotis Iconomou 
Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Philidor

Next intub(in)ation.

*Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 4 A major "Sinfonia lirica" (1943/78)*

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Philidor

A little cantata for Pentecost monday.

*J. S. Bach: "Erhöhtes Fleisch und Blut" BWV 173*

Lisa Larsson, Elisabeth von Magnus, Gerd Türk, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir
Ton Koopman


----------



## Philidor

Now some historic recording of organ music.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Toccata und Fuge F-Dur BWV 540

Max Reger: Fantasie über den Choral "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" op. 27*
(A mighty fortress is our God)

Hanns Ander-Donath
Organ in the Frauenkirche Dresden
Recorded 1944


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding as planned.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia Antartica ("Symphony No. 7")*

Alison Hargan, soprano
Royal Liverpool Choir & Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Philidor

Next cantata for today.

*J. S. Bach: "Also hat Gott die Welt geliebt" BWV 68*

Arleen Auger, Ortrun Wenkel, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam
Thomanerchor Leipzig
Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum
Hans-Joachim Rotzsch


----------



## Philidor

Next Reger.

*Max Reger: Fantasie über den Choral "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" op. 27*

Rosalinde Haas
Organ by Albiez in Frankfurt-Niederrad










Rosi Haas clearly won the speed contest by 32 ft.


----------



## Malx

*Ravel, Piano Concerto in G - Martha Argerich, Orchestra della Svizzera italiana, Alexander Vedernikov.*

A live recording from one of the many Lugano sets Argerich was involved in. Is it up to the standard of her other recordings of the Ravel concerto - having not listened to others recently I'm not in a place to compare. Suffice to say I enjoyed the performance.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Live at the Dorothy Chandler Pavilion Los Angeles October 23, 1972 (Heifetz's last recital, remastered)


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, English Suites 2 & 4 - Blandine Rannou.*

Bach on harpsichord for me is very much dependant on the sound of the instrument - I can't stand rough sounding examples that set my teeth on edge. It goes without saying that these recordings from Rannou are well within my zone of tolerance.


----------



## Philidor

Malx said:


> It goes without saying that these recordings from Rannou are well within my zone of tolerance.


Ms. Rannou's recordings of Bach are on my shortest list of favourite Bach recordings of keyboard works. Impatiently waiting for her recording of the WTC.


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Double Concerto for Two String Orchestras, Piano and Timpani H271_
*Malmö Symphony Orchestra / James DePreist *# 1990 • BIS

Very solid. Don't like the reverberant, heavily post-processed BIS sound though.


----------



## Philidor

OMG, it's getting louder ...

*Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 5 B minor (1946)*

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi










... but it ends in Paradise.

Tubin denied the existence of an underlying programme, but composer Moses Pergament wrote: "There can scarcely be any doubt that this symphony has been conceived and written as a depiction in sound of the Estonian national tragedy [ ... ] and the inspiring prophetic vision of freedom."


----------



## Shaughnessy

Merl said:


> An oldie but a goodie and last one for tonight. *Those hairdos are just magical.*


Spent some time feelin' inferior
Standing in front of my mirror
Combed my hair in a thousand ways
But I came out looking just the same 
- R. Stewart


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Handel: Enchantresses*

Sandrine Piau (soprano), Les Paladins, Jérôme Correas,

*Works*

Handel: Ah! mio cor! (from Alcina)
Handel: Alcina
Handel: Alla salma infedel (from Lucrezia)
Handel: Da tempeste il legno infranto (from Giulio Cesare)
Handel: Desterò dall'empia dite (from Amadigi di Gaula)
Handel: Giulio Cesare in Egitto
Handel: Il vostro maggio (from Rinaldo)
Handel: Lascia ch'io pianga (from Rinaldo)
Handel: Piangerò la sorte mia (from Giulio Cesare)
Handel: Scherza in mar (from Lotario)
Handel: Tornami a vagheggiar (from Alcina)
This morning's listening selection...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Beethoven & Sibelius: Violin Concertos*

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati

This afternoon's intended listening selection...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part four
for late morning and early afternoon.

_Allegretto_ in C-minor WoO53 (1796-97):
_Rondo_ in C op.51 no.1 (1797):









String Trio no.2 [_Serenade_] in D op.8 (1797):
String Trio no.3 in G op.9 no.1 (bet. 1797-98):

with Anne-Sophie Mutter (vn.), Bruno Giuranna (va.)
and Mstislav Rostropovich (vc.)









Piano Sonata no.5 in C-minor op.10 no.1 (bet. c. 1795-97):
Piano Sonata no.6 in F op.10 no.2 (bet. 1796-98):
Piano Sonata no.7 in D op.10 no.3 (bet. 1797-98):









March in B-flat for two clarinets, two bassoons
and two horns WoO29 (bet. 1797-98):

with members of the Berlin PO









Piano Trio no.4 [_Gassenhauer_] in B-flat op.11 (1798):


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Varèse - The Complete Works*

Sarah Leonard (soprano), Mireille Delunsch (soprano), François Kerdoncuff (piano), Jacques Zoon (flute)
Concertgebouw Orchestra, ASKO Ensemble, Men of the Prague Philharmonic Choir, Riccardo Chailly

Varèse: Un grand sommeil noir - Offrandes - Hyperprism - Octandre - Intégrales - Ecuatorial - Ionisation - Density 21.5 - Déserts - Dance for Burgess 

These tend to be shorter works that I'll incorporate into my listening regimen throughout the day - Intermixing them with the two selections in the posts above.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach










*


----------



## Chilham

Shaughnessy said:


> *Beethoven & Sibelius: Violin Concertos*
> 
> Christian Tetzlaff (violin)
> Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati
> 
> This afternoon's intended listening selection...


I'm beginning to think that you and I have identical record collections!


----------



## Philidor

Last cantata for today.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ich liebe den Höchsten von ganzem Gemüte" BWV 174*

Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki










Revisiting the 3rd Brandenburg Concerto in the Sinfonia ...


----------



## Philidor

Getting to the final ones.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 D minor*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Kozena record, another good one. Many haunting and beautiful songs beautifully and hauntingly sung and accompanied.


----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Suk: Pohádka [Fairy Tale], Fantasy in G minor, Fantastic Scherzo (Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta, Michael Ludwig, Naxos)*

A late start of the listening day with a Naxos freebie with works from 1899-1903, burnt to CD. The CD opens with the Fantasy, which is as close as Suk came to writing a violin concerto. Pohádka (Fairy Tale) is an impressive orchestral suite from incidental music composed for Julius Zeyer's mythological drama Radúz and Mahulena (Wiki). Beats me why music like this is not better known. The Fantastic Scherzo is a good closer. An impressive CD of an impressive composer, who has been among my extended favourites for decades already.


----------



## Vasks

*Salieri - Overture to "Il mondo alla rovescia" (Fey/Hannsler)
F. J. Haydn - String Quartet #45 (Kodaly/Naxos)
W. A. Mozart - Sereande in D, K. 185 (Marriner/Philips)*


----------



## Chilham

Good grief, Berlioz wrote some long pieces! Good, but long.










Berlioz: Les Troyens

John Nelson, Joyce DiDonato, Marie-Nicole Lemieux, Michael Spyres & Orchestre philharmonique de Strasbourg


Just finished Part 1 and heading on to:











Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Coro Gulbenkian, John Nelson, Orchestre philharmonique de Strasbourg, Joyce DiDonato, Michael Spyres, Nicolas Courjal, Alexandre Duhamel & Verónica Silva


----------



## Philidor

Veni Creator Spiritus!

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 8 E-flat major*

Joyce Barker, Beryl Hatt, Agnes Giebel, Kerstin Meyer, Helen Watts
Kenneth Neate, Alfred Orda, Arnold van Mill
BBC Chorus
BBC Choral Society
Goldsmith's Choral Union
Hampstead Choral Society
Emanuel School Boys' Choir
Orpington Junior Singers
London Symphony Orchestra

Jascha Horenstein

20 March 1959


----------



## Enthusiast

Some more songs - Ives this time - and an astounding piano sonata.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Chilham said:


> *I'm beginning to think that you and I have identical record collections!*


What can I say? - We both have superb taste in music! -

One other thing that we share in common is that we both have had the great good fortune to take an Irish lass as a wife -Although I'm assuming that yours probably isn't also your first cousin -


----------



## Chilham

Shaughnessy said:


> What can I say? - We both have superb taste in music -
> 
> One other thing that we share in common is that we both had the great good fortune to take an Irish lass as a wife -Although I'm assuming that yours probably isn't also your first cousin -




In truth, she's only half-Irish - her mother's from Monaghan - and has lived her whole life in England.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mahler, Symphony No. 4

I like this set. I think there is something else tied in with the good feelings, because I first heard it sitting on the beach in Florida. I can still almost feel the positive ions from the waves.


----------



## jambo

Really enjoying these sonatas of Schubert, especially No. 14. Very emotional and moving.

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D. 784
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 15 in C major, D. 840
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 16 in A minor, D. 845

Alfred Brendel (piano)
1972-74


----------



## Philidor

Enthusiast said:


> and an astounding piano sonata.


Excellent idea - thank you so much ...

*Charles Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2, Concord, Mass., 1840-60*

Marc-André Hamelin, piano


----------



## Art Rock

*Lepo Sumera: Chamber Music (Various, Antes Edition)*

Taking a break from the orchestral output of this Estonian composer with an impressive cross section of his chamber music. This CD contains a dozen compositions, for varying combinations of piano, violin, cello, flute, clarinet, guitar and saxophones. An entertaining CD with great variety.


----------



## Malx

*Tippett, Symphony No 2 - Bournemouth SO, Richard Hickox.*

If you aren't acquainted with Tippett's symphonies, I would highly recommend you correct that omission asap.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Crumb is this week's quartet. Here it is paired with a fine account of Schubert's D 810 (Death and the Maiden), a work which the Crumb briefly quotes. I _think _this may be a better account of the Crumb than the other recording I have (Kronos Quartet) but the work seems somehow slighter (a bit gimmicky?) when combined with the Schubert.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Vaughan Williams A London Symphony* with *Boult* from this box set:


----------



## jambo

Wanted something a bit different, tried something more modern from the Interesting Living Composers thread. Really enjoyed the Symphony and Piano Concerto. Gunning has 12 more symphonies, so I'll have to get some more of his releases.

Gunning: Piano Concerto
Gunning: Storm!
Gunning: Symphony No. 1

Olga Dudnik (piano)
Christopher Gunning
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE CONCERTOS
*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach*
Xenia Löffler - oboe
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
Georg Kallweit - concertmaster
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Philidor

More ambitious towards a contemporary language in music.

*Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 6 (1954)*

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Enthusiast

My 3rd "organ symphony" in three days. This one is more like it!


----------



## Philidor

Now again Reger.

*Max Reger: Fantasie über den Choral "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" op. 27*
(A mighty fortress is our God)

Arvid Gast
Organ by Sauer in the Berlin Cathedral










This CD is part of a little series at the label "Motette" which belongs to the very best I know in recordings of Reger's music for organ.


----------



## Art Rock

*Igor Stravinsky: Abraham and Isaac, Requiem Canticles, The Flood: A Musical Play, Variations 'Aldous Huxley in memoriam' [with Wuorinen: A Reliquary for Igor Stravinsky] (London Sinfonietta, Oliver Knussen et al, DG)*

I got this CD a few years ago because I wanted to explore later Stravinsky - and found it a hard nut to crack, even though in general I do not have an aversion to modern music. Let's see how I feel now (info in italics copied from Wiki). _The Flood: A musical play (1962) is a short biblical drama by Igor Stravinsky on the story of Noah and the flood, originally conceived as a work for television. It contains singing, spoken dialogue, and ballet sequences. It is in Stravinsky's late, serial style_. I like the music but as usual I don't care for the inclusion of spoken lines. _Abraham and Isaac is a sacred ballad for baritone and orchestra composed in 1962–63_. I like it a bit better. _Variations: Aldous Huxley in memoriam is Igor Stravinsky's last major orchestral composition, completed in 1964_. Short and effective. _Requiem Canticles from 1966 is for contralto and bass soli, chorus, and orchestra_. For me by far the best work on this CD, pretty impressive. The CD closes with a fitting work by Charles Wuorinen: A Reliquary for Igor Stravinsky, at times boisterous, at times laid-back. In the end, I still have a mixed feeling about this CD. So be it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part five
for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

String Trio no.4 in D op.9 no.2 (bet. 1797-98):
String Trio no.5 in C-minor op.9 no.3 (bet. 1797-98):

with Anne-Sophie Mutter (vn.), Bruno Giuranna (va.)
and Mstislav Rostropovich (vc.)









Violin Sonata no.1 in D op.12 no.1 (1798):
Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.12 no.1 (1798):
Violin Sonata no.3 in E-flat op.12 no.3 (1798):









_Romance no.2_ in F for violin and orchestra op.50 (1798):

with David Oistrakh and the Royal PO/Sir Eugene Goossens










(8) Variations in C on _"Une fièvre brûlante"_ from the opera _Richard 
Coeur-de-lion_ by André Grétry WoO72 (bet. c. 1795-98):
(10) Variations in B-flat on _"La stessa, la stessissima"_ from
the opera _Falstaff_ by Antonio Salieri WoO73 (1799):
(7) Variations in F on _"Kind, willst du ruhig schlafen"_ from the opera _Das 
unterbrochene Opferfest_ by Peter Winter WoO75 (bet. c. 1792-99):
(8) Variations in F on_ "Tändeln und scherzen"_ from the opera
_Soliman II_ by Franz Xaver Süssmayr WoO76 (1799):


----------



## 13hm13

Joseph Touchemoulin – Concertos & Symphonies – Patrick Ayrton


----------



## Philidor

Oops ... I did it.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 9 E minor*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley










I see that I have to dive deeper into Nos. 5, 6, 8 and 9 ... life is too short ...


----------



## Enthusiast

It may look a bit forbidding but it is an excellent record - stimulating and satisfying, it never overstays its welcome but leaves you (me!) wanting more. But my listening today is done.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Vaughan Williams A Pastoral Symphony* with *Boult* from this box set:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Pulcinella.*

I usually don't respond to Stravinsky's neoclassical period, but this recording is holding my attention.


----------



## Red Terror

No other Baroque composer sounds like Zelenka. He is now among my favorites.

FYI: This is a fabulous recording—recommended!


----------



## pmsummer

FIGURES OF HARMONY
*Codex Chantilly C.1390*
_Corps Femenin - Duke John of Berry's Lyrical Avant-Garde_
Ferrara Ensemble
Crawford Young - direction
_Arcana - outhere_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 4 in F minor* with *Boult* from this box set:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Schulhoff String Sextet* from this recording:


----------



## fbjim

My favorite Berlioz. Not sure if that's controversial. 








No time to listen to the whole thing (later...) so contented myself with the Scene d'Amour and Romeo au Tombeau movements.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Gunther Schuller, Triplum*

This is a download, so I don't know who is performing it or where.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Gunther Schuller, Triplum*
> 
> This is a download, so I don't know who is performing it or where.


Probably Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic:


----------



## fbjim

I never knew Bernstein made Feldman recordings, interesting! Not sure if he's the conductor for that kind of music, but I may have to seek that out...


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Purists beware: He plays a modern grand, not a harpsichord. The sound is clear but very dry.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Oedipus Rex, Symphony of Psalms*

I got this recording for the Symphony of Psalms, but after all these years, I finally got around to listening to Oedipus Rex all the way through. Alas, my three years of French in high school failed me; I don't know what they're talking about, and the music isn't compelling enough for me to want to look further into it. 

Ancerl conducting the Symphony of Psalms is another story. This is how I want the piece to sound.


----------



## Chilham

Berlioz: Harold en Italie

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth, Tabea Zimmermann


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> Probably Bernstein and the New York Philharmonic:


Wow! never seen that cd before!

I want it!

thanks for bringing this to our attention 👍


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works
part six for the rest of today.

Piano Sonata no.8 in C-minor [_Pathétique_] op.13 (1798):
Piano Sonata no.9 in E op.14 no.1 (1798):
Piano Sonata no.10 in G op.14 no.2 (bet. 1798-99):











Piano Concerto no.1 in C op.15 (by c. 1795 - rev. by 1800):









String Quartets nos. 3, 1 and 2 op.18 (bet. 1798-1800):


----------



## Bruce

A few organ pieces by Mozart from this delightful disc:










Specifically, the Fantasia in F minor, K.594 and the Andante with Variations, K.616


----------



## Blancrocher

Haydn, Symphonies 101 "The Clock" and 103 (Bernstein Haydn Box); Chopin, Preludes (Pogorelich); Mozart, String Quartets 22 & 23 (Quartetto Italiano)


----------



## eljr

*Ockeghem: Missa L'homme Armé*

Oxford Camerata, Jeremy Summerly


> The centrepiece here is Ockeghem's L'homme armé Mass. It may be one of his earliest Masses, dating perhaps from the early 1450s. It's also one of his most curious. For the most part it lies in... — Gramophone Classical Music Guide, 2010 More…



*Catalogue No:* 8554297
*Label:* Naxos
*Series: *Early Music Collection
*Length:* 56 minutes










Penguin Guide
Rosette


----------



## sAmUiLc

This FdR is the greatest recording of the piece, even surpassing the legendary Stokowski recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#6


----------



## Klavierman

Excellent!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Suite for Variety Orchestra*


----------



## 59540




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

This set just arrived today….

*Harold Farberman conducts Charles Ives* - The Four Symphonies. New Philharmonia Orchestra. Vanguard Cardinal Series. 3LP box set,1968


----------



## 13hm13

* Various Composers – Piano Concertos from the Movies – Philip Fowke








*


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time (3 CDs)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 5 in D* with *Boult* from this box set:


----------



## Dmitriyevich

In Darkness Let Me Dwell (John Dowland's music for viola da gamba, lute and soprano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Vaughan Williams On Wenlock Edge* with *John Mark Ainsley* and *The Nash Ensemble*:


----------



## Dulova Harps On

At work :


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire *Weinberg* recording:


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

4 Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin
















Love the first tone poem: Hermit Playing The Violin.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Bax Symphony No. 7* with *Thomson/London Philharmonic* from the OOP set:










I never understood why Chandos didn't reissue (and remaster) this set from Thomson. Anyway, I'm trying my hand at Bax again to see if I enjoy the music more this time around. I've been making progress through the years.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Tippett Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli* with *Marriner* and *The Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields* from this box set:


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms


----------



## tortkis

Ingram Marshall: Alcatraz (New Albion Records)








for synthesizers, buoys, birds, fog horns, singing, gambuh flute and cell doors in the resonant spaces of the prison


----------



## jambo

More Szell, I'm using the Discogs entry for the big 106 CD Sony box as a guide while streaming

*Dvořák: *Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95, "From The New World"

George Szell
The Cleveland Orchestra
1952









-

*Liszt: *Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S125
*Weber: *Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79

Robert Casadesus (piano)
George Szell
The Cleveland Orchestra
1952









-

*Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15

Rudolf Serkin (piano)
George Szell
The Cleveland Orchestra
1952









-

*Bach: *Violin Concerto in G minor, BWV 1056R
*Handel: *Violin Sonata in D major, HWV 371
*Tartini: *Violin Concerto in D minor, D. 45
*Tartini: *Violin Sonata in G major, B. G19
*Bach: *Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV 1042

Joseph Szigeti (violin) [Bach 1056R, Handel, Tartini]
Carlo Bussotti (piano) {Handel, Tartini]
Zino Francescatti (violin) [Bach 1042]
George Szell
Columbia Symphony
1954


----------



## Philidor

For the third day of Pentecost ... a public holiday in its time ... tempi passati.

*J. S. Bach: "Erwünschtes Freudenlicht" BWV 184* 

Lisa Larsson, Nathalie Stutzmann, Christoph Genz
Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
Sir John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## jambo

I'm enjoying these Cantatas a lot more than I expected to, I might increase to a couple of discs a week.

Bach: Cantata, BWV 7, "Christ unser Herr zum Jordan kam"
Bach: Cantata, BWV 8, "Liebster Gott, wenn werd ich sterben"
Bach: Cantata, BWV 9, "Es ist das Heil uns kommen her"

Paul Esswood (alto)
Kurt Equiluz (tenor)
Max van Egmond (bass)
Gustav Leonhardt
Leonhardt-Consort
King's College Choir Cambridge
1971


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening:

Vaughan Williams - Symphony 1
Davis/BBC Philharmonic 









Bloch - Prelude and 2 Psalms, Suite Hebraique, Baal Shem, 3 Jewish Poems
Sloane/Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester; Oelze, Zimmermann, Weithaas









Janacek - The Excursions of Mr Broucek 
Belohlavek/BBC Symphony; Vacik, Straka, Haan, Janal 









Prokofiev - Romeo and Juliet
Maazel/Cleveland


----------



## 13hm13

Arnold Bax - Violin Sonatas : Violin Sonata No.1 in E major , Violin Sonata No.2 in D major (John McCabe , Erich Gruenberg)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Nikita Magaloff: Haydn, Mozart; Schubert
1989, Disques Montaigne


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nos. 14, 26, 32


----------



## Chilham

Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words

Javier Perianes


----------



## OCEANE

Malx said:


> *J S Bach, English Suites 2 & 4 - Blandine Rannou.*
> 
> Bach on harpsichord for me is very much dependant on the sound of the instrument - I can't stand rough sounding examples that set my teeth on edge. It goes without saying that these recordings from Rannou are well within my zone of tolerance.


For Bach’s keyboard music, I always listen to piano versions and this is of cos a personal preference.


----------



## Baxi

Love this Colin Davis recording...









(1968)


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 12_
*Mandelring Quartett* • 2008 • Audite

Strong optimism here in Shostakovich's tonal theme-based 12-tone quartet. Awesome!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part seven
for this morning and early afternoon.

String Quartets nos.5, 4 and 6 op.18 (bet. 1798-1800):









Septet in E-flat for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin,
viola, cello, and double bass op.20 (1799-1800):









Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat op.19
(by c.1791 - rev. 1798 and by 1801):









Symphony no.1 in C op.21 (by 1800):


----------



## Chilham

An interesting break from Berlioz and Mendelssohn, the SQotW:










Crumb: Black Angels

Kronos Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Delight

















*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mark Kosower (cello)

Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Buxtehude: Abendmusiken*

Vox Luminis & Ensemble Masques, Lionel Meunier

*Works*

Buxtehude: Befiehl dem Engel, daß er kommt, BuxWV 10
Buxtehude: Gott, hilf mir BuxWV 34
Buxtehude: Herzlich Lieb hab ich dich O Herr, BuxWV 41
Buxtehude: Jesu, meine Freude BuxWV 60
Buxtehude: Jesu, meines Lebens Leben, BuxWV62
Buxtehude: Sonata in A minor, BuxWV272
Buxtehude: Sonata in B flat, BuxWV255
Buxtehude: Sonata in D BuxWV 267
Buxtehude: Sonata in G minor, BuxWV261
Today, unlike most days, I actually have to pay attention to what I'm doing - Thus the relatively subdued listening selections...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Bach, J S: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006*

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)

*Works*

Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 1 in B minor, BWV1002
Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004
Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 3 in E major, BWV1006
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 1 in G minor, BWV1001
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 2 in A minor, BWV1003
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 3 in C major, BWV1005
Bach, J S: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006


----------



## OCEANE

elgar's ghost said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven - various works
> part six for the rest of today.
> 
> Piano Sonata no.8 in C-minor [_Pathétique_] op.13 (1798):
> Piano Sonata no.9 in E op.14 no.1 (1798):
> Piano Sonata no.10 in G op.14 no.2 (bet. 1798-99):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Concerto no.1 in C op.15 (by c. 1795 - rev. by 1800):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartets nos. 3, 1 and 2 op.18 (bet. 1798-1800):


Thanks for sharing.
I've Kempff's Beethoven boxset and like his interpretation very much.


----------



## Bourdon

Shaughnessy said:


> *Buxtehude: Abendmusiken*
> 
> Vox Luminis & Ensemble Masques, Lionel Meunier
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Buxtehude: Befiehl dem Engel, daß er kommt, BuxWV 10
> Buxtehude: Gott, hilf mir BuxWV 34
> Buxtehude: Herzlich Lieb hab ich dich O Herr, BuxWV 41
> Buxtehude: Jesu, meine Freude BuxWV 60
> Buxtehude: Jesu, meines Lebens Leben, BuxWV62
> Buxtehude: Sonata in A minor, BuxWV272
> Buxtehude: Sonata in B flat, BuxWV255
> Buxtehude: Sonata in D BuxWV 267
> Buxtehude: Sonata in G minor, BuxWV261
> Today, unlike most days, I actually have to pay attention to what I'm doing - Thus the relatively subdued listening selections...



A very fine recording !


----------



## OCEANE

Compared with Rostropovich and Stark, Anner Bylsma performs rather slow but calculated...that allows me to taste every single note.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dutch Organs

CD 1

















*


----------



## OCEANE

Philidor said:


> For the third day of Pentecost ... a public holiday in its time ... tempi passati.
> 
> *J. S. Bach: "Erwünschtes Freudenlicht" BWV 184*
> 
> Lisa Larsson, Nathalie Stutzmann, Christoph Genz
> Monteverdi Choir
> English Baroque Soloists
> Sir John Eliot Gardiner


Thanks for sharing.
This is my favorite series of Bach's Cantatas by Gardiner and I actually listen to them more than Suzuki's.


----------



## Rogerx

Lieder: Berg, Schumann, Wolf, Shostakovich, Brahms

Matthias Goerne Daniil Trifonov


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Franck: Symphony in D minor & D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air


----------



## Vasks

*Chadwick - Concert Overture: Thalia (Schermerhorn/Naxos)
Herbert - Cello Concerto #1 (Kosower/Naxos)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak's Piano Concerto and 5th symphony.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony in E-Flat Major ("Symphony No. 7" - edited/completed by Bogatyrev)*
_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy









_


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Tone Poems, Vol. 4

SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth

Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20/
Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58*

_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_

Of Tchaikovsky's symphonies, Manfred has had the least resonance for me. While I absolutely adore his numbered symphonies, this composition has never clicked for me, it always sounded long-winded and rambling. I have to admit, listening so far to this recording Ormandy with the Philadelphians do make a fairly compelling argument for this work. It is too early to know if it will cease to be the one orchestral composition by Tchaikovsky that I don't love.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Richard Strauss: Tone Poems, Vol. 4
> 
> SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth
> 
> Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20/
> Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64


I wonder how you are finding it. That is my current favourite Alpensinfonie.


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> I wonder how you are finding it. That is my current favourite Alpensinfonie.


I forgot to thank you for the tip, it's outstanding.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part eight scattered 
throughout the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Piano Sonata no.11 in B-flat op.22 (1800):
Piano Sonata no.12 in A-flat op.26 (bet. 1800-01):










Piano Concerto no.3 in C-minor op.37 (c. 1800):









Violin Sonata no.4 in A-minor op.23 (bet. 1800-01):









Music for the ballet _Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus_
[_The Creatures of Prometheus]_ op.43 (1800-01):


----------



## Rogerx

Khachaturian: Symphony Nos. 1 & 3

Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra, Loris Tjeknavorian


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Suites and Overtures*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach - complete piano works
Marco Sollini - piano (Steinway & sons)
(3-cd set)


----------



## Enthusiast

A pairing of Bartok and Schubert. Great performances.


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 5_
*London Philharmonic Orchestra / Klaus Tennstedt* • 1984 Live • Tokyo FM

Let's go _slow_ for a change! A very romantic reading (in terms of portraying the emotions in the score) with a natural sounding accent (Mahlerian?). Also a bit idiosyncratic at this speed. Still very interesting though.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


Saint-Saëns: Africa - Fantasie for piano & orchestra Op. 89
Saint-Saëns: Allegro appassionato, Op. 70 
Saint-Saëns: Rapsodie d'Auvergne, Op. 73
Saint-Saëns: Wedding Cake - Valse-Caprice, Op. 76


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing *Bax Symphony No. 7* with *Thomson/London Philharmonic* from the OOP set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood why Chandos didn't reissue (and remaster) this set from Thomson. Anyway, I'm trying my hand at Bax again to see if I enjoy the music more this time around. I've been making progress through the years.


Its possible Chandos just decided to put the label's marketing weight behind the Handley set. Who knows?


----------



## Malx

*Mozart: Così fan tutte (Act I) - Bernarda Fink (mezzo), Marcel Boone (bass), Véronique Gens (soprano), Pietro Spagnoli (bass), Werner Güra (tenor), Graciela Oddone (soprano), Concerto Köln, Kölner Kammerchor, René Jacobs.*

A rare venture into the world of Mozartian Opera, but of those recordings I have heard this is one I enjoy most.


----------



## Enthusiast

What a wonderful CD! A really excellent cello concerto: it even outshines the Weilerstein recording with Belohlavek. And then a truly special Dumky. I have time to listen to something else but somehow silence seems the most rewarding.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Its possible Chandos just decided to put the label's marketing weight behind the Hickox set. Who knows?


follow the money


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> *Mozart: Così fan tutte (Act I) - Bernarda Fink (mezzo), Marcel Boone (bass), Véronique Gens (soprano), Pietro Spagnoli (bass), Werner Güra (tenor), Graciela Oddone (soprano), Concerto Köln, Kölner Kammerchor, René Jacobs.*
> 
> A rare venture into the world of Mozartian Opera, but of those recordings I have heard this is one I enjoy most.


A personal favorite also - Just seeing the name Véronique Gens is enough to justify a listen and/or a purchase - I've yet to be disappointed in any of her performances throughout the years. It's a rock solid recording - Voices are superbly matched with one another - Orchestra provides graceful accompaniment - Jacobs has mastery over both - and Harmonia Mundi is another one of those labels that never seems to disappoint - Clear-sounding spacious recording.


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with the Estonian composer's symphonies.

*Eduard Tubin: Symphony No. 7 (1958)*

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Philidor

Now the last pentecostal cantata for this year, written for the 3rd day of Pentecost.

*J. S. Bach: "Er rufet seinen Schafen mit Namen" BWV 175*

Bogna Bartosz, Christoph Prégardien, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Choir & Orchestra
Ton Koopman


----------



## Malx

Finally got around to this weeks String Quartet thread selection, tried two recordings, streamed as this work is not one I have on the shelves.

*Crumb, Black Angels - Kronos Quartet & Quatuor Hanson.

















*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Alwyn Symphony No. 2* with *Hickox/LSO*:










If I'm not mistaken, this symphony was Alwyn's own personal favorite.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> Its possible Chandos just decided to put the label's marketing weight behind the Hickox set. Who knows?


You mean the Handley set? Hickox didn't record a cycle of Bax symphonies. Anyway, the sound is fine in the Thomson set and I'm lucky to have it as it's OOP and difficult to come by nowadays.


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> You mean the Handley set? Hickox didn't record a cycle of Bax symphonies. Anyway, the sound is fine in the Thomson set and I'm lucky to have it as it's OOP and difficult to come by nowadays.


Mea culpa, of course you are correct - my only mitigation was I still had the Hickox Tippett symphony set in my eye line at the time of posting, poor excuse I know .
I've now edited my post - thanks for keeping me right.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> Mea culpa, of course you are correct - my only mitigation was I still had the Hickox Tippett symphony set in my eye line at the time of posting, poor excuse I know .
> I've now edited my post - thanks for keeping me right.


I LOVE those Tippett Hickox recordings on Chandos. I own them all. I own the symphonies box set plus these:


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> I LOVE those Tippett Hickox recordings on Chandos. I own them all. I own the symphonies box set plus these:


All quality discs - makes for a very good Tippett collection.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> All quality discs - makes for a very good Tippett collection.


Absolutely, but my Tippett collection doesn't end there.  I've got two Decca box sets, Davis' _The Midsummer Marriage_, _King Priam_ on Chandos, _The Ice Break_, the Brabbins recordings on Hyperion et. al.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BWV 100*


----------



## Bachtoven 1

This is dense, difficult music at times, but Rattle and crew do a fine job.


----------



## jim prideaux

The Orpheus C.O. performing Dvorak's two Serenades......

magical!

I am fortunate enough to also have access to the Chung VPO recording of these two lovely works.......and working out which recording of the two I might prefer seems to be rather pointless.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works
part nine for the rest of today.

Violin Sonata no.5 [_Spring_] in F op.24 (bet. 1800-01):









Piano Sonata no.13 in E-flat op.27 no.1 (1801):
Piano Sonata no.14 [_Mondschein-Sonate_]
in C-sharp minor op.27 no.2 (1801):
Piano Sonata no.15 in D [_Pastoral_] op.28 (1801):









String Quintet in C op.29 (1801):
_(6) Ländler_ for two violins and cello/double bass WoO15 (1802): a)

a) with Boris Livschitz (vn.), Mátyás Bartha (vn.) and Viorel Alexandru (db.)


----------



## eljr

*John Cage: Choral Works*

Sigvards Klava
Latvian Radio Choir

*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* ODE 1402-2


----------



## realdealblues

*Franz Joseph Haydn*
_Symphony No. 88 in G, H. 1/88
Symphony No. 89 in F, H. 1/89_
[Rec. 1972]
_Symphony No. 90 in C, H. 1/90_
[Rec. 1973]








Conductor: Karl Bohm
Orchestra: Vienna Philharmonic

Hadn't heard these until I got the complete Bohm recordings box set when it was released. All I can say is I personally enjoy these performances a great deal.


----------



## starthrower

Warsaw 1967


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Bax Harp Quintet* with *The Nash Ensemble*:


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *String Quartet No. 4* in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
Alban Berg Quartett (1980)
Günter Pichler, violin; Gerhard Schulz, violin; Hatto Beyerle, viola; Valentin Erben, cello









Johannes Brahms: *String Quartet No. 1* in C minor, Op. 51, No. 1
Takács Quartet (2008)
Edward Dusinberre, violin; Károly Schranz, violin; Geraldine Walther, viola; András Fejér, cello









Franz Schubert: *String Quartet No. 15* in G major, D 887
Juilliard String Quartet (1962)
Robert Mann, violin; Isidore Cohen, violin; Raphael Hillyer, viola; Claus Adam, cello


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahler, Symphony 2 (Klemperer); Berlioz, Les nuits d'été (Véronique Gens); Haydn, piano sonatas (Brendel)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Shéhérazade by Ravel, maybe 30 years since I last heard it...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this *Bax* disc in its entirety:


----------



## Merl

If I have one criticism of Quatuor Mosaiques recordings it's that they do tend to take things rather 'leisurely' at times so whilst they can phrase beautifully and have great ensemble in their accounts they can drag things out a little. Sometimes it works really well but at other times they lack the urgency and vitality of other quartets. This is one such case. A fine effort but a bit more haste wouldn't go amiss in places.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93*
_Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1966-11-30
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin

First time listening to this recording of one of Shostakovich's finest symphonies.


----------



## jambo

It's been a while since I listened to these late symphonies of Mozart, they're just fantastic. Short, but packed full of great music.

Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551, "Jupiter"

George Szell
The Cleveland Orchestra
1955


----------



## Klavierman

Two rather neglected works.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

*Dvořák Symphony 7 in D minor, op. 70

Marin Alsop, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra








*


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Beethoven: The Creatures of Prometheus


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Casals as conductor, Beethoven No. 7 & 8. Marlboro Festival, early 60’s….I assume


----------



## sAmUiLc

#11








From chaos (Schnittke) to desolation.


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Rogerx

Albinoni - Homage to a Spanish Grandee

Collegium Musicum 90, Simon Standage

Albinoni: Concerto Op. 10 No. 1 for violin, strings & continuo in B flat major
Albinoni: Concerto Op. 10 No. 2 for violin, strings & continuo in G minor
Albinoni: Concerto Op. 10 No. 3 for violin, strings & continuo in C major
Albinoni: Concerto Op. 10 No. 5 for violin, strings & continuo in A major
Albinoni: Concerto Op. 10 No. 7 for violin, strings & continuo in F major
Albinoni: Concerto Op. 10 No. 8 for violin, strings & continuo in G minor
Albinoni: Concerto Op. 10 No. 11 for violin, strings & continuo in C major
Albinoni: Concerto Op. 10 No. 12 for violin, strings & continuo in B flat major


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Hartmann String Quartet No. 1, "Carillon"*_ with the *Zehetmair Quartett*:








_


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Piano Concerto No. 1 
Arthur Rubinstein, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Erich Leinsdorf
RCA Victor Red Seal – LSC-3013, Vinyl, LP, Album, Repress, Stereo, US, 1968.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Berg Kammerkonzert* with *Barenboim/Zukerman/Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain* from this incredible box set:

_







_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Magnificent sounding harpsichord recording!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Shéhérazade by Ravel, maybe 30 years since I last heard it...


Nice, but what performance?


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Carnaval & Faschingsschwank aus Wien

Alicia de Larrocha (piano)


----------



## senza sordino

Saint-Saëns Piano Trios 1 and 2. A lovely disk









Saint-Saëns Piano Concerti 2 and 4 (Philippe Entremont), Cello Concerto no 1 (Leonard Rose), Introduction and Rondo capriccioso for Violin and Orchestra (Pinchas Zukerman). Fabulous disk


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Schulhoff: Music for String Quartet

Aviv Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

I've really come around on Beethoven's Pastoral symphony. For some reason it has only clicked with me in the last few months, but boy has it clicked!

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68, "Pastoral"

Béla Drahos
Nicolaus Esterházy Sinfonia
1996


----------



## Philidor

Now following a recommendation of a member of this excellent forum.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*

From Part I: 1. Ouverture E minor for two flutes, strings and b. c.

Freiburger Barockmusik
Gottfired von der Goltz, Petra Müllejans


----------



## 13hm13

RICHARD RODNEY BENNETT
Orchestral Works, Volume 1
Symphony No.3 (1987)


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Vaughan Williams
Symphonies 2 and 8
Davis/BBC Symphony









Khachaturian - Film Music from Pepo, Undying Flame, Secret Mission, Admiral Ushakov, Prisoner No 217
Tjeknavorian/Armenian Philharmonic
Come for the music, stay for the dodgy Cyrillic









Rzewski - Songs of Insurrection
Kotcheff









Sibelius - Symphonies 4-7, Swan of Tuonela, Tapiola
Karajan/Berlin


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruch only


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: The Complete Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio


*Robert Schumann[ 8 June 1810 – 29 July 1856)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Violin Sonata #8








Erica Morini / Leon Pommers


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms


----------



## Bourdon

*The Baroque Lute








*


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven








I haven't watched the Bruckner since the initial viewing right after the purchase. Nothing but waste of time. However the Beethoven is extremely satisfying!


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Tone Poems, Vol. 1

South West German Radio Symphony Orchestra Baden-Baden and Freiburg, Francois-Xavier Roth

Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben, Op. 40
Strauss, R: Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24


----------



## Bourdon

*Historic Organs of Austria











*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part ten
for either side of an hour's walk.

Violin Sonata no.6 in A op.30 no.1 (bet. 1801-02):
Violin Sonata no.7 in C-minor op.30 no.2 (bet. 1801-02):
Violin Sonata no.8 in G op.30 no.3 (bet. 1801-02):









Symphony no.2 in D op.36 (bet. 1801-02):









Piano Sonata no.16 in G op.31 no.1 (bet. 1801-02):
Piano Sonata no.17 in D-minor [_Sturm-Sonate_]
op.31 no.2 (bet. 1801-02):
Piano Sonata no.18 in E-flat op.31 no.3 (bet. 1801-02):


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Dichterliebe

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Julius Drake (piano)


Schumann: Abends am Strand, Op. 45 No. 3
Schumann: Belsazar, Op. 57
Schumann: Dein Angesicht, Op. 127 No. 2
Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op. 48
Schumann: Die beiden Grenadiere, Op. 49 No. 1
Schumann: Es leuchtet meine Liebe, Op. 127 No. 3
Schumann: Lehn deine Wang' Op. 142 No. 2
Schumann: Liederkreis, Op. 24
Schumann: Mein Wagen rollet langsam, Op. 142 No. 4


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Boléro_
*Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan* • 1985 • DG

Seriously flawed magnificence. The last of Karajan's three commercial recordings of Boléro is the fastest although at 15:55 it is still slow. Karajan being Karajan his bass line is deep, punchy and clearly audible. He speeded up at several places to push the party spirit, and towards the end he went for sharp thunderous poundings instead of loud and irrational blasts found in a lot of recordings. Good? Magnificent in my opinion. But the Karajan blend of sound is fatal. The celesta is barely audible. The blend does create an interesting sound, but if you don't know where to look for the celesta, you probably won't notice it. Then there is the harp, but what harp? If it was there it was either not recorded or completely drowned out. The situation is more or less the same for other supporting instruments. The last blow is DG's squeaky sound, but that is expected of DG. In fact, I think in general DG's early digital recordings sound a lot better than their fingernail-on-chalkboard analogue recordings. That is a relieving thought.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Medtner - First Piano Concertos

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Bloch: Music for Viola and Orchestra


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Néère: Hahn, Duparc and Chausson*

Véronique Gens (soprano) & Susan Manoff (piano)

*Works*

Chausson: 7 Mélodies, Op. 2
Chausson: La chanson douce
Chausson: Le temps des lilas
Duparc: Au pays ou se fait la guerre
Duparc: Chanson triste
Duparc: L'Invitation au voyage
Duparc: Phidylé
Duparc: Romance de Mignon
Hahn, R: A Chloris
Hahn, R: Etudes Latines
Hahn, R: Etudes Latines (extracts)
Hahn, R: Le printemps
Hahn, R: Le rossignol des lilas
Hahn, R: Quand je fus pris au pavillon
Hahn, R: Trois jours de vendange


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Julian Anderson: Alhambra Fantasy*

BBC Symphony Orchestra, London Sinfonietta, Oliver Knussen

*Works*

Anderson, Julian: Alhambra Fantasy
Anderson, Julian: Diptych
Anderson, Julian: Khorovod
Anderson, Julian: The Crazed Moon
Anderson, Julian: The Stations of the Sun


----------



## Vasks

*Greene - Overture #2 from "Six Overtures in Seven Parts" (Clarke/Cedille)
Boyce - Pindar's Ode (Lea-Cox/ASV)*


----------



## Enthusiast

^^ That (the Julian Anderson CD) is a great record. I was listening to this (also great):


----------



## Chilham

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1

Doric String Quartet











Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2
Fanny Mendelssohn: String Quartet

Quatuor Ébène


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Russo: Street Music and other works*

Corky Siegel
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, Siegel-Schwall Band, Seiji Ozawa

*I'm not actually listening to this* - I handed it off to a colleague who's never heard a classical composition that he didn't consider to be either "boring" or "really boring" - Apparently, there's no middle ground.

We get along pretty well - As long as we don't discuss art, music, literature, films, television, religion, politics, pets, sports, swimsuit models, life, death, the existence of an afterlife, or Ireland...

I've used this recording before - It works - Me? - I'm kind of ambivalent about it - I could either leave it or I could leave it...Once you've seen Buddy Guy carve up Eric Clapton like a roast turkey live at "Buddy Guy's Legends" - one's view of what is and isn't the blues tends to shift a little sideways.

Of course, he hears it, loves it, and now wants to hear more "Classical music" that sounds "just like it - maybe even better"

Personally, while we could always use more people who appreciate classical music, we could probably do without someone who actually asks questions like - "Quick - who's better Tom Jones or Engelbert Humperdinck?"

And so, I'm going to tell him that it doesn't get any better - That it's the pinnacle of classical music - and it's all been a roller coaster ride downward to the very depths of hell ever since...


----------



## Enthusiast

I think there are people who like music (any music) a lot, with passion, and those who don't so much. Of the former some may think they don't like classical music but I believe they are wired to if only they were to open their ears. Of the latter, forget them as far as classical music appreciation goes.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> I think there are people who like music (any music) a lot, with passion, and those who don't so much. Of the former some may think they don't like classical music but I believe they are wired to if only they were to open their ears. Of the latter, forget them as far as classical music appreciation goes.


And when seagulls follow the trawler it's because they think sardines will be thrown into the sea....


----------



## Xenophiliu

Shaughnessy said:


> "Quick - who's better Tom Jones or Engelbert Humperdinck?"


Tom Jones!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3.*


----------



## Malx

Ok I give in - having seen so much Musique de Table being played on the thread recently I have finally succumbed and reached for my only recording.

*Telemann, Musique de Table (Production II) - Concentus musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.








*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Xenophiliu said:


> Tom Jones!


A lot of us prefer Englebert..... It's not unusual


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Violin Concerto - David Oistrakh, Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française, Otto Klemperer.*

An excellent performance/recording in decent enough sound for 1960 - albeit in a slightly reverberant acoustic.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Tangerine Dream* - _Rubycon_ (1973) part 1
Tangerine Dream
Performance Duration - 17 minutes, 21 seconds
Label: Virgin

_Intermission_ - 5 minutes

*Ottorino Respingi *- _Pini Di Roma_ (1924)
Filharmonica Della Scala, Riccardo Chailly
Performance Duration - 22 minutes, 29 seconds
Label: Decca


A short, 40 minute 'concert' of superb European music.........


----------



## Enthusiast

More of the Jerusalem Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61/ Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'


Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2012-11-05
Recording Venue: Cité de la musique, salle des concerts, Paris


----------



## Baxi

NP:








(1984)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Bolero*

Karjan and the Berlin Phil from 1965, clocking in at 16:09. Speaking of clocks, it doesn't ring my chimes. I prefer this piece with more frisson.


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 5 (1878 Version. Ed. Nowak 1951)_
*Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam / Eugen Jochum* • 1986 Live • Tahra

Staying with _slow_... This Jochum live recording is not only monumental, but also pertinently forceful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Posthorn Serenade*

I don't know this piece well enough to know if this is a great recording, but it features James Galway on the flute, so it must at least be okay.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Vaughan Williams Sinfonia antartica* with *Boult* from this box set:


----------



## Malx

*Mendelssohn, String Quartet No 5 Op 44/3 - Cherubini Quartett.*

These budget three disc sets from EMI/Warner have some first rate recordings in them - this one is no exception.


----------



## Enthusiast

I didn't both with the Jolivet but the Lutoslawski and the Dutilleux are essential listening.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker
National Philharmonic Orchestra - Richard Bonynge

Offenbach - Le Papillon
London Symphony Orchestra - Richard Bonynge


----------



## Xenophiliu

I wish there were more of Margaret Marshall singing on record:










*JS Bach*
Mass in b minor, BWV 232
Cantata 'Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen', BWV 56

Margaret Marshall, soprano
Janet Baker, soprano and alto
Robert Tear, tenor
Samuel Ramey, bass

John Shirley-Quirk, baritone (Cantata)
St. Anthony Singers (Cantata)

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields & Chorus
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Te Deum, Op. 22

John Aler (tenor), Mark Kruczek (organ)

Voices of Ascension Chorus and Orchestra, Young Singers of Pennnsylvania, Dennis Keene


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky

















*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part eleven scattered
throughout late afternoon and early evening.

_(7) Bagatelles_ op.33 (1802, but includes material from the 1790s):









Seven Variations on _"Bei Männern welche Liebe fühlen"_ from Mozart's
opera _Die Zauberflöte_ for cello and piano WoO46 (1802):









_Romance no.1_ in G for violin and orchestra op.40 (1802):

with David Oistrakh and the Royal PO/Sir Eugene Goossens









(6) Variations in F on an original theme op.34 (1802):
(5) Variations in D on _"Rule, Britannia!"_ from the
masque _Alfred_ by Thomas Arne WoO79 (1803):









Septet in E-flat for clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, viola, cello and
double bass op.20, arr. for piano trio as Piano Trio ['no.8' ***] in
E-flat op.38 (orig. bet. 1799-1800 - arr. by 1803):

*** unofficial designation as 'no.8' confusing as it has also been
given to the piano trio movement in B-flat WoO39 from 1812









Violin Sonata no.9 in A [_Kreutzer-Sonate_] op.47 (bet. 1802-03):


----------



## Xenophiliu

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Posthorn Serenade*
> 
> I don't know this piece well enough to know if this is a great recording, but it features James Galway on the flute, so it must at least be okay.


If this is Böhm with Berlin around 1971, I personally consider it one of the very finest.


----------



## vincula

Intense and heart-felt playing. A conciliatory "finale".










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Symphony No 6 'Sinfonia Semplice' - Gothenburg SO, Neeme Järvi.*

I rate this Nielsen Symphony set highly with Chung making a good job of four symphonies and Järvi pitching in with the other two.


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with the Estonian composer.

*Eduard Tubin: 

Suite from the ballet "Kratt" ("The Goblin", 1961)
Symphony No. 8 (1966)*

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra (Suite)
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra (Symphony)
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not sure any other recording of the Sinfonietta comes close. The Martinu pieces benefit a lot from Ancerl's advocacy as well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *K. A. Hartmann Symphony No. 1, 'Versuch eines Requiems'* with *Kismara Pessatti/Markus Stenz/Netherlands Radio PO* from this marvelous set:


----------



## John Zito

*Reynaldo Hahn - Le rossignol éperdu (1910)*










*Charles Koechlin - Les Heures persanes (1919)*










*Olivier Messiaen - Preludes (1929)*


----------



## Merl

Ravel's String Quartet courtesy of the Lindsays from this very nice collection. A certain cretinous, biased, anti-British, anti-Lindsays critic thinks all the Lindsays' recordings are pants (a view that is petty, silly and frankly pathetic). Ignore him. This is a superb account.










For a balanced review of this set, MusicWeb also loved it.





__





The Art of the Lindsays Sanctuary CDRSB404 [DRD]: Classical CD Reviews- August 2006 MusicWeb-International


Classical CD reviews posted every day



www.musicweb-international.com


----------



## Manxfeeder

Xenophiliu said:


> If this is Böhm with Berlin around 1971, I personally consider it one of the very finest.


It is. Thanks!


----------



## jim prideaux

Gielen and the SWR SO.

Brahms-2nd Symphony/Haydn Variations.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Merl said:


> Ravel's String Quartet courtesy of the Lindsays from this very nice collection. A certain cretinous, biased, anti-British, anti-Lindsays critic thinks all the Lindsays' recordings are pants (a view that is petty, silly and frankly pathetic). Ignore him. This is a superb account.


I second that emotion. The Lindsays may not be as precise as the Emerson or the Tokyo, but they play like they're on the edge of their seats and going for broke.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Orpheus*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven


----------



## Philidor

Now something different ...

*Franz Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 B-flat major D 898*

Beaux Arts Trio
Recorded 1966


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works
part twelve for the rest of today.

Symphony no.2 in D op.36, arr. for piano trio ***
(orig. bet. 1801-02 - arr. by 1803):
*** arrangement not necessarily Beethoven's own









_Andante favori_ WoO57 - original middle movement
from Piano Sonata no.21 in C op.53 (bet. 1803-04):









Piano Sonata no.21 in C [_Waldstein-Sonate_]
op.53 (bet. 1803-04):
Piano Sonata no.22 in F op.54 (1804):









Symphony no.3 [_Eroica_] in E-flat op.55 (1803-04):


----------



## Klavierman

Brilliant playing and excellent sound.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *K. A. Hartmann Symphony No. 2, 'Adagio'* with *James Gaffigan/Netherlands Radio PO* from this marvelous set:










Smoldering performance. Hartmann's symphony cycle is one of the greatest of the 20th Century, IMHO. Right up there with all the big names: Mahler, Sibelius, Shostakovich, Vaughan Williams, Nielsen et. al.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Mahler 4th* with *Popp/Tennstedt/London PO* from this superb set:










This set, the LPO Live set (on this orchestra's house label) and the recording of the 3rd with the LPO live on ICA Classics are essential Mahler acquisitions. Tennstedt is one of the most compelling Mahlerians I've ever heard.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chilham

Going back to one I missed a month or two ago. An hour in and very impressed with both the performance and the recording.











Handel: Rodelinda

Harry Bicket, The English Concert


----------



## bharbeke

*Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde*
Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra

I can see why HenryPenfold recommended this recording. The two singers and the orchestra are all in very fine form. I tend to like a more feisty or triumphant ending, so I recommend that like-minded people stop after V. VI is fine but better for contemplation or Mahler completists.


----------



## Itullian

This is their live, digital Library of Congress set. This box is hard to find but the three separate volumes are still available.
They play their butts off.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

And very well, I might add...


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op. 59, No. 1*

The picture is wrong, but you get the idea.


----------



## Bkeske

*Miklós Erdélyi conducts Bartók* - Suite No 2, Op. 4 / Hungarian Sketches / Transylvanian Dances / Rumanian Folk Dances. Budapest Symphony Orchestra. Hungaroton - Bartók Béla Complete Edition, Orchestral Music 2, 1976 Hungarian release.


----------



## Bruce

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 169401
> 
> 1 disc at a time (3 CDs)


Fantastic set of Scriabin sonatas. Shukow was right up there with Horowitz as an interpreter of Scriabin's music. This is a set not to be missed!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Going back to Pollini Beethoven sonatas (30, 31, 32) later..


----------



## Dulova Harps On

At work :


----------



## Bkeske

*György Lehel conducts Bartók* - Music For Strings, Percussion And Celesta & The Miraculous Mandarin - Concert Suite. Budapest Symphony Orchestra. Hungaroton - Bartók Béla Complete Edition, Orchestral Music 8, 1967, Hungarian release


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Stravinsky* ballets with *Orpheus* conducted by the composer with the *Chicago SO* from this monumental set:










The disc in question -


----------



## Bkeske

*Václav Neumann conducts Martinů* - Symphony No. 1 & Inventions. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 1978, Czechoslovakian release


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Berg Lulu-Suite* with *Juliane Banse/Abbado/Wiener Philharmoniker* from this set:










Abbado was always in his element in Berg.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Concertos for 2, 3 & 4 Pianos


Jacques Rouvier (piano), David Fray (piano), Audrey Vigoureux (piano), Emmanuel Christien (piano)
Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
David Fray


David Fray (piano), Orchestre national du Capitole de Toulouse


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Berlioz Nuits d'été, Op. 7*_ with _*Brigitte Balleys/Herreweghe/Orchestre des Champs Elysées*:

_







_

Exceptional performance.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## senza sordino

Ravel Concerto for Piano and Orchestra, Valse nobles et sentimentales









Ysaye Sonata for solo violin Op 27 (posthumous); Ravel Violin Sonata no 2; Debussy Clair de lune; Ysaye Petite Fantasie romantique; Enescu Violin Sonata no 3; Ravel Berceuse sur le nom de Faure; Enescu Hora Unirii. A very enjoyable disk.


----------



## Rogerx

Ries - Piano Concertos Volume 2

Christopher Hinterhuber (piano)

Gävle Symphony Orchestra, Uwe Grodd


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Coleridge-Taylor & Dvorak: Violin Concertos

Philippe Graffin (violin)

Johannesburg Philharmonic, Michael Hankinson


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*

From Part I: 1. Quatuor G major for flute, oboe, violin and b. c.

Freiburger Barockmusik
Gottfired von der Goltz, Petra Müllejans












Malx said:


> Ok I give in - having seen so much Musique de Table being played on the thread recently I have finally succumbed and reached for my only recording.


Great idea!  I have to confess that the recording of the Tafelmusik by Hünteler is on my shelf since its appearance on the market, which is about 30 years ago for the first disc, but I never listened to it regularily. However, I recognize, that it is more than a fine alternative to the Brandenburg Concertos and similar stuff.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Given the current circumstances, Symphony No.3 seems more relevant than ever. All three works are quite powerful.


----------



## Merl

Now this is more like it! A performance of Haydn's 7LW that is beautifully crafted with an edge that most others can't match. A definite for my final round-up.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Delius - Orchestral Works
Beecham/Royal Philharmonic









Dvorak - Rusalka
Mackerras/Czech Phil; Fleming, Heppner, Zajick, Hawlata, Urbanova









Borenstein - Violin Concerto, The Big Bang and Creation of the Universe, If You Will It It Is No Dream
Ashkenazy/Oxford Philharmonic, Trynkos, violin









Scriabin - Symphonies 1 & 3
Muti/Philadelphia









Rzewski - North American Ballades
Rzewski


----------



## Rogerx

Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant Jésus

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


Cheung, A: Live Ear Emission ! - hommage à Olivier Messiaen
Harvey, J: Tombeau de Messiaen
Kurtág: Humble regard sur Olivier Messiaen
Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant Jésus
Murail: Cloches d'adieu, et un sourire
Takemitsu: Ame no ki sobyo II (Rain Tree Sketch II), 'In memoriam Olivier Messiaen'


----------



## Baxi

It's time for Bach ...








(1967)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## EvaBaron

Sibelius: Impromptu for strings.
Played this piece in youth orchestra and I immediately liked it. It’s very beautiful


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part thirteen scattered 
throughout the rest of the morning and early afternoon.

Concerto in C for violin, cello and piano op.56 (1804)









_Leonore no.2_ - first version of the overture for orchestra
from the opera of the same name op.72a (bet. 1804-05):









Piano Sonata no.23 in F-minor [_Appassionata_] 
op.57 (bet. 1804-05 or 06):









Piano Concerto no.4 in G op.58 (bet. 1805-06):









String Quartet no.7 [_Rasumovsky_] op.59 no.1 (1806):


----------



## Kiki

*Andrew Lloyd Weber*
_Variations_
*Julian Lloyd Weber / London Philharmonic Orchestra / Lorin Maazel* • c1986 • Philips

Big tunes after big tines after big tunes with some really inventive touches in orchestration. Andrew Lloyd Weber's Paganini Variations is very entertaining indeed.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I heard only 3 pianists playing Godowsky's Passacaglia: Grante, Hamelin and de Waal. Of the three, my favorite is de Waal, this one..


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A really terrific performance of Stravinsky's _Firebird _in excellent analogue sound. The Mussorgsky is a bit too polite for my taste, though the quiet closing section is very beautiful.


----------



## John Zito

Tsaraslondon said:


> A really terrific performance of Stravinsky's _Firebird _in excellent analogue sound. The Mussorgsky is a bit too polite for my taste, though the quiet closing section is very beautiful.


Astonishing how Sir Colin was able to perform these without an orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach - Bachianas


The highlight of this set for me is undoubtedly a composition by Johann Christoph Bach. "Meine Freundin, du bist Schön", it is a very appealing piece that is sung superbly by Maria Zedelius and other vocalists. The tembre of her voice is perfect for this repertoire. The sometimes whirling playing of the ensemble is also a bonus.


















*


----------



## sAmUiLc

PC2


----------



## Tsaraslondon

John Zito said:


> Astonishing how Sir Colin was able to perform these without an orchestra.


It's actually the Concertgebouw. 

This issue was part of a series that showcased a particular musician - either a singer, an instrumentalist or a conductors - and, as some of them had multiple contributors then I assume they thought it simpler to have just the name of that musician on the cover. As it happens, in this case both works are with the Concerthebouw.


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time

for the content..





Monique Haas: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon | CD | Deutsche Grammophon 4776201


Monique Haas: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon | Includes Monique Haass hugely admired Debussy recordings made available again for the 100th ann




www.europadisc.co.uk


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't have too many musical genre blind spots (deaf spots?) these days but organ music remains one .... with the honourable exception of Messiaen. The organ really works for Messiaen. I have the Latry set and this one from Thiry. 

I can also envisage letting Franck's organ music into the club one day.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I don't have too many musical genre blind spots (deaf spots?) these days but organ music remains one .... with the honourable exception of Messiaen. The organ really works for Messiaen. I can also envisage letting Franck's organ music into the club one day.



Louis Thiry,a fine choice ! 

If you are looking for a fine Franck recording,consider this one


----------



## Rogerx

Brabant 1653

Holland Baroque


Buns: Alma Redemptoris Mater, Op. 5 No. 10
Buns: Magnificat, Op. 5 No. 3
Buns: Quis me territat, Op. 6 No. 8
Buns: Salve Regina, Op. 5 No. 8
Buns: Trio Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8 No. 1
Hollanders: O vos omnes
Rosier: Regina coeli


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> Louis Thiry,a fine choice !
> 
> If you are looking for a fine Franck recording,consider this one


Thanks. Do you not rate Latri's traversal?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Rattle's CBSO _Firebird _has some lovely moments, especially in the more lyrical sections of the score, but is a bit short on excitement and drama.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach *

The amiable Groningen organist passed away unexpectedly on August 20, 2003 (57). On this summer day he had recorded the seventh part of his Bach series in Eenrum, including the Fantasia in C minor BWV 562. With the realization of the Bach project, played exclusively on historic Groningen organs, a great wish of the Groningen musician was fulfilled.

Piet Wiersma, not a complete set but almost. The organs used are modest organs from village churches in the area where he lived. The organ, Bach and humor; Wiersma motto was "not a day without a smile" He had other hobbies: driving, drinking and eating (especially Chinese) He was not a baroque specialist in the strict sense of the word, making music was the central idea, although Bach's notes were sacred.



He was a smoker and he rolled his cigarettes himself,his brand “Samson tabacco”


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Lutosławski: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3*

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Lindberg: Aura, Marea & Related Rocks*

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Thanks. Do you not rate Latri's traversal?



*I have the Latry as well asTanke,Ericsson,Jeniffer Bate,Gilian Weir and Messiaen himself. I have a soft spot for Thiry and Jennifer Bate.Latry sounds spectecular but I'm more more touched /moved by Thiry and Bate*


----------



## Rogerx

Magnard: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2

Philharmonisches Orchester Freiburg, Fabrice Bollon


----------



## Bourdon

*Deutsche Baroque Kantaten (1)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Janacek, Glagolithic Mass*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part 
fourteen for the rest of this afternoon.

String Quartets nos.7-8 [_Rasumovsky_] op.59 nos.2-3 (1806):









_Leonore no.3_ - second version of the overture for orchestra
from the opera of the same name op.72b (1806):









Symphony no.4 in B-flat op.60 (1806):


----------



## Vasks

_From Carl's catalogue_

*Nielsen - Woodwind Quintet (Aulos/Koch)
Nielsen/transcr. by ? - 5 Preludes from "29 Preludes for Piano or Organ" (Danish Brass/Rondo)
Nielsen - Clarinet Concerto (Boeykins/Harmonia mundi)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire *Hindemith* recording:


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'/ : Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120


Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2012-11-05
Recording Venue: Cité de la musique, salle des concerts, Paris


----------



## Enthusiast

There are a great many good NEOS albums ... but even among them I find this one very special.


----------



## Merl

Two different versions of the same quartet from the Borodin Quartet. The Teldec (now Warner) studio recording is hyper-romantic, broad but gorgeously played. Their live take is quicker, more immediate but to say the audience are noisy would be an understatement. At some points it sounds like a covid outbreak at a Smokers with Bronchitis Convention. Not especially that well recorded either.


----------



## pmsummer

CLARINET AND OBOE CONCERTOS
_Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Oboe Concerto in C major, K314_
*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
Antony Pay - basset clarinet
Michael Piguet - oboe
The Academy of Ancient Music</u> on authentic instruments
Christopher Hogwood - director
_
Decca - L'OISEAU-LYRE_


----------



## Dimace

I had the privilege to know personally the* Kontarsky Brothers*. They were great pianists and fantastic teachers. Also they had a huge repertoire with every kind of piano music, also with modern composers. Here they are performing *Debussy* works for two pianos or for four hands. *Petite Suite, Six Épigraphes Antiques, Lindaraja & En Blanc Et Noir. *Very nice, I could say historical LP, from 1963. (Wergo, Deutschland) * 








*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

CD 2


















*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Kullervo
> 
> Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)
> 
> BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


You listen to this recording a lot. Not that I don't blame you, it's a fantastic performance.


----------



## Malx

Something nice and gentle this late afternoon, earlier I was paying close attention, well as close as I get these days, to Crumb's 'Black Angels' string quartet

*Mozart, Piano Sonatas Nos 15, 16 & 17 - Maria João Pires.








*


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now reaching the end of my *Stravinsky* ballets traversal with *Agon* with *MTT/LSO*:


----------



## Enthusiast

I thought I'd listen to this again. Lovely!


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Like Beethoven Mozart is a composer whose music responds well to a wide variety of interpretations. Unlike Beethoven, though, there does not seem to be a distinctive HIP way with his music - Harnoncourt, Norrington, Pinnock, Minasi, Savall and Jacobs all sound totally different. All are distinctively Mozart and all have bags of their own character. It has been a while since I listened to these from Jacobs - they are very good. And, OK, they are widely known,= but what wonderful symphonies these are. I never tire of them (40 from Walter was the first piece of classical music I got to know back some 55 years ago).


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with the Estonian composer.

*Eduard Tubin: Symphony No. 9 "Sinfonia semplice" (1969)*

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Mahler 7th* (Live) with *Tennstedt/LPO* from this set:


----------



## haziz




----------



## senza sordino

Ravel and Chausson Piano Trios. A wonderful disk. I've had it for years, and play it often.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I think he could use more tone colors, but he plays these incredibly difficult transcriptions very well.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works
part fifteen for the rest of today.

Violin Concerto in D op.61 (1806):

with Wolfgang Schneiderhan and
the Berlin PO/Eugen Jochum)









_Mass_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass,
mixed choir and orchestra op.86 (1807):









_Leonore no.1_ - third version of the overture for orchestra
from the opera of the same name op.138 (1807):
_Coriolan_ - overture for orchestra after the tragedy
by Heinrich Joseph von Collin op.62 (1807):









Symphony no.5 in C-minor op.67 (bet. 1807-08):


----------



## Chilham

An evening with some of the Haydn symphonies that got missed on my journey in April.










Haydn: Symphony No. 26 "Lamentatione"

Giovanni Antonini & Kammerorchester Basel











Haydn: Symphony No. 39 "Tempesta di Mare"

Giovanni Antonini & Il Giardino Armonico











Haydn: Symphonies No. 46 & 47

Giovanni Antonini & Il Giardino Armonico


----------



## sAmUiLc

My favorite Rocky III +


----------



## Klavierman

Stunning performances.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Martinů Mikeš of the Mountains, H. 375* from this disc:

_







_


----------



## jim prideaux

Gielen and the SWR SO.

Brahms 3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 4*

This is the disc accompanying the May edition of BBC Music, with John Wilson conducting. It sounds good to me.


----------



## Bruce

Tonight I'm listening to this beautifully sung collection of arias. Borsi has a sweet, yet strong voice.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Schoeck String Quartet in C major, Op. 37* with the *Minguet Quartett* from this OOP recording:










A beautiful work that I believe deserves to be better known.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Ligeti Kammerkonzert* with *Boulez/Ensemble intercontemporain* from this set:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart PCs in minor keys


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Concerto Accademico*

I've been neglecting this one. It's very nice.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *K. A. Hartmann Burleske Musik* with *Yorck Kronenberg/Paul Goodwin/SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern* from this disc:










Really a fine disc all-around.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#23









I love Mozart's late piano concertos. But somehow I can't care less about #19. Well, that is the way it is. Ain't losing sleep over it. This should be my favorite #23 recording, by the way.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## opus55

Ponchielli: La Gioconda


----------



## Neo Romanza

More *K. A. Hartmann* --- Now playing *Symphony No. 3* with *James Gaffigan/Netherlands Radio PO* from this set:










Outstanding!


----------



## jambo

Two great discs of piano and cello works from the Kempff Edition.

*Beethoven: *Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5, No. 1
*Beethoven: *Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5, No. 2
*Beethoven: *Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69
*Beethoven: *Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102, No. 1
*Beethoven: *Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102, No. 2
*Beethoven: *12 Variations in G major on "See the conqu'ring hero comes" from Handel's Judas Maccabaeus, WoO 45
*Beethoven: *7 Variations in E flat major on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen" from Mozart's Die Zauberflöte, WoO 46
*Beethoven: *12 Variations on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" from Mozart's "Die Zauberflote", Op. 66

Wilhelm Kempff (piano)
Pierre Fournier (cello)
1965


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart: Piano Concerto #21
Rudolf Serkin / Vienna Philharmonic / Eugene Ormandy
on CD-R


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Sonata No. 29* in B flat major, Op. 106, “Hammerklavier”
Murray Perahia (2016)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Nørgård Symphony No. 1, 'Sinfonia Austera'* with *Oramo/Wiener Philharmoniker*:










Hard to believe that Nørgård will be 90 yrs. old in July. Still composing with no signs of stopping or so it seems. This is a fabulous performance of the 1st symphony with Oramo/Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Piano Concerto #1








with string orchestra (arranged for string orchestra by the conductor)


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Herzogenberg - Complete String Quartets Volume 1

Oliver Triendl (piano)

Minguet Quartet


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Chávez Piano Concerto* with *Jorge Federico Osorio/Carlos Miguel Prieto/Orquesta Sinfónica Nacional de México* from this disc:










Rarely heard in concert or on disc, 20th-century Mexican composer Carlos Chávez’s spectacular Piano Concerto, completed in 1940, receives an insightful and compelling performance from Mexican-born pianist Jorge Federico Osorio, with his native country’s flagship orchestra, the Orquestra Sinfónica Nacional de Mexico and its music director, the dynamic young conductor Carlos Miguel Prieto.

For performers and audiences alike, Chávez’s powerful Piano Concerto is a thrill ride of surprising tempo changes amid a whirlwind of styles. Legendary pianist Eugene List, who gave its world premiere in New York in 1942, marveled at its “immense rhythmic complexity, great technical difficulty and unrelenting thrust and pressure.” Reviewing the premiere, The New York Times called the work “imaginatively scored” and praised its “elemental strength and the originality of its orchestral coloring.”

[Notes taken from Presto Classical's website]


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Bach: The Musical Offering, BWV 1079 (orch. Igor Markevitch)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 103 in E flat major 'Drum Roll'/Haydn: Symphony No. 104 in D major 'London'/Haydn: 


Philharmonia Hungarica

Antal Dorati


----------



## Klavierman

Both works are beautiful and well played.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*

From Part I: 3. Concerto A major for flute, violin, violoncello, strings and b. c.

Freiburger Barockmusik
Gottfried von der Goltz, Petra Müllejans


----------



## Rogerx

Ries - Piano Concertos Volume 5

Christopher Hinterhuber (piano)

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, Uwe Grodd


Ries, Ferdinand: Introduction et Rondeau brillant, Op. 144
Ries, Ferdinand: Piano Concerto in E flat, Op. 42
Ries, Ferdinand: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 177


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 5_
*Bamberger Symphoniker / Jonathan Nott *• 2003 • Tudor

Very slow. Very purposeful. Great attention to details. Very well engineered recording. Surely I like it played faster, but this is great nonetheless.


----------



## jambo

I've been really enjoying Schubert's piano work lately, I really feel like he's 2nd behind Beethoven in the Sonata form. His 20th Sonata, D. 959 in A major is one of my all time favourite pieces of classical music. When I saw this Brilliant Classics set cheap on Presto I had to grab it.


Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 20 in A major, D. 959
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 6 in E minor, D. 566, "Unfinished"

Frank van de Laar (piano)
-

Schubert: 12 Viennese German Dances, D. 128
Schubert: German Dance in C sharp minor, D. 643
Schubert: German Dance in G flat major, D. 722
Schubert: 2 German Dances, D. 769
Schubert: 16 German Dances and 2 Ecossaises, Op. 33, D. 783
Schubert: 6 Deutsche Tänze, D. 820
Schubert: 3 German Dances, D. 971
Schubert: 3 German Dances, D. 972
Schubert: 3 German Dances, D. 973
Schubert: 2 German Dances, D. 974
Schubert: German Dance in D major, D. 975

Martijn Van Den Hoek (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc

I'll come back to Brahms 3rd sonata later..


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Vaughan Williams - Symphonies 3 and 9, Job
Davis/BBC Symphony 









Schoenberg - Moses und Aron 
Solti/Chicago; Mazura, Langridge









Haydn - SQs Op 71 Nos 1-3
Amadeus Quartet









Korngold - Piano Trio, Suite Op 23
Czech Trio









Feldman - Music for Film
Ensemble Recherche


----------



## perempe

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 166943
> 
> 
> In the recent Dav's Channel of top living conductors, Ivan Fischer is not on list at all. Maybe he doesn't have a repertoire or for other reasons...... To me, he is definitely a great conductor nowadays while BFO under his baton is up to the world class. I like his interpretation of Mahler and Beethoven, etc.


There are usually 3 BFO concerts in Müpa with the same program (Haydn's VC No. 1 & Mahler's Symphony No. 1 this time). I saw it on May 15th with a season ticket and 2nd part the following day as well, someone offered his seat before the concert, sat a few rows away in the break. Posted a picture as well.

Next season I'll attend with Doráti season ticket, 9 concerts in Müpa and Kongresszusi központ. A friend got this for 24600HUF on 50% discount. I'll sit in the middle of 2nd row in Müpa.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Prokofiev 7th Sonata








Polina Leschenko plays. This is the best PPS7 I heard.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Debussy


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)


----------



## jambo

I started out only listening to Nos. 19, 20 and 21, but No. 14 in A minor has quickly become one of my favourite piano sonatas.

*Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 19 in C minor, D. 958

Folke Nauta (piano)
-

*Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D. 784
*Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D. 894

David Kuyken (piano)
-


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

#8








Wilhelm Furtwängler conducts. This B8 recorded in 1954 is my top choice of the symphony recordings, slightly edging 1994 Lisbon Celi. Of course, the two are vastly different. Glad to know and have both, so I can access and listen any time I feel like.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Baxi

(1971)


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82/ Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104


Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä

*In Honour of Maestro Mäkelä who now for sure is the new RCO chief in Amsterdam *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part sixteen
for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.6 [_Pastoral_] in F op.68 (bet. 1807-08):









Cello Sonata no.3 in A op.69 (1807-08):









Piano Trio no.5 in D [_Ghost_] op.70 no.1 (1808):
Piano Trio no.6 in E-flat op.70 no.2 (1808):









String Quartet no.10 in E-flat [_Harp_] op.74 (1809):


----------



## sAmUiLc

I believe Bylsma recorded the entire 6 pack twice and my preference is definitely with this early one, more than anything for the cellos he uses. The cellos in the 2nd set sound too luxurious. Gorgeous instruments, no doubt. The ones in the first set sound simpler and appropriate for the music and the performance.


----------



## Malx

This morning - Baroque but no roll.

*J S Bach, Mass in B Minor - Emma Kirkby (Soprano), Emily van Evera (Soprano), Panito Iconomou (Alto), Rogers Covey-Crump (Tenor), David Thomas (Bass), Taverner Consort & Players, Andrew Parrott.

Handel, Concerti Grossi Op 3 - Academy of Ancient Music, Richard Egarr.

















*


----------



## Baxi

(2020)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Continuing with volume 2 of this incomplete set, four different organs are used 
CD 1

The Netherlands is a country blessed with a wealth of beautiful historic organs. 

















*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Will listen to the second disc of Bylsma/Bach later.


----------



## Rogerx

Ave Maria et all.

Disc2

1
Josquin Des Prez: Ave Maria in A Minor
2
Adriaan Willaert: Ave Maria
3
Nicolas Gombert: Ave Maria a5
4
Nicolas Gombert: Salve regina
5
Johannes Ockeghem: Alma redemptoris mater
6
Jacob Obrecht: Salve regina a4
7
Jacob Obrecht: Salve Regina a6
8
Hans Leo Hassler: Ave maris stella
9
Johann Melchior Gletle: Ave Maria I in A Minor


----------



## Floeddie

*Playlist: Carnival of The Animals*


----------



## Bourdon

*Deutsche Baroque Kantaten (II)

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Symphony in C Major

MDR Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jun Märkl


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach – Matthäus Passion – Pichon (2022)*

The ensemble’s playing and singing is faultless. In my review of their motets album, I admired the exceptional balances, superb intonation, clear articulation, and dynamic shading. Those same qualities are also present here, though there is a lack of bass weight to the sound that is not an issue of engineering, but the conductor’s aesthetic. 

The music is complicated on so many levels, and one of the most difficult aspects of interpretation is finding the right balance between drama and contemplation, action versus stillness. Pichon’s reading is like the first recordings of Herreweghe and Suzuki, focused more on contemplation.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Clair-Obscur*

Strauss - Berg - Zemlinsky

Sandrine Piau (soprano), Orchestre Victor Hugo Franche-Comté, Jean-François Verdier

*Works*

Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
Strauss, R: Malven, AV 304
Strauss, R: Meinem Kinde, Op. 37 No. 3
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder
Zemlinsky: Waldgespräch
Shorter vocal works for Friday... There is never a time at the end of the week in which there are more than 10 consecutive minutes of tranquility.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Offenbach Colorature*

Jodie Devos (soprano)
Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Laurent Campellone

*Works*

Offenbach: Barcarolle (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Offenbach: Cachons l'ennui de mon âme (from Fantasio)
Offenbach: Ce sont détranges personnages (from Les Bavards)
Offenbach: Conduisez-moi vers celui que j’adore (from Robinson Crusoë)
Offenbach: J'entends ma belle 'Valse tyrolienne' (from Un mari à la porte)
Offenbach: Je suis du pays vermeil (from Boule de neige)
Offenbach: Je suis nerveuse, je suis fievreuse (from Le voyage dans la lune)
Offenbach: La mort m'apparaît souriante (from Orphée aux enfers)
Offenbach: Le voilà c'est bien lui (from Le Roi Carotte)
Offenbach: Les Bergers: Prelude to Act 1
Offenbach: Les oiseaux dans la charmille (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann)
Offenbach: Les plus beaux vers sont toujours fades (from Vert-Vert)
Offenbach: Quel bruit et quel tapage (from Mesdames de la halle)
Offenbach: Souvenance (from Boule de Neige)
Offenbach: Voilà toute la ville en fête (from Fantasio)


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98

Wiener Philharmoniker, Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Piet Wiersma Organ

CD2

















*


----------



## Rogerx

CD 5
NICCOLÒ PAGANINI (1782–1840)
Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 6
Violin Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 7
Ruggiero Ricci, violin
London Symphony Orchestra
ANTHONY COLLINS


----------



## OCEANE

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 169546
> 
> I believe Bylsma recorded the entire 6 pack twice and my preference is definitely with this early one, more than anything for the cellos he uses. The cellos in the 2nd set sound too luxurious. Gorgeous instruments, no doubt. The ones in the first set sound simpler and appropriate for the music and the performance.


Thanks for shaaring.
I haven't compared Bylsma's versions and he probably has recorded at least twice. Here is the 1992 version I listen to a lot.


----------



## OCEANE

I love all Mahler symphonies while No. 5 is my less favourite one.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Meredith Willson (1902-1984)*
Symphony 1 in f minor 'Symphony of San Francisco'
Symphony 2 in e minor 'Missions of California'

Moscow Symphony Orchestra
William T. Stromberg
1998


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No. 9
Berliner Philharmoniker | Simon Rattle


----------



## Rogerx

Ries - Piano Concertos Volume 3

Christopher Hinterhuber (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Uwe Grodd


Ries, Ferdinand: Grand Variations on ‘Rule Britannia’, Op. 116
Ries, Ferdinand: Introduction et Variations Brillantes, Op. 170
Ries, Ferdinand: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 132 ‘Abschieds-Concert von England’


----------



## Vasks

*Mackenzie - Britania - A Nautical Overture (Lloyd-Jones/Hyperion)
Potter - Symphony #1 (Griffiths/cpo)
Elgar - Triumphal March from "Caractacus" (Menuhin/Virgin)*


----------



## Philidor

Delving into Prokofiev ...

*Serge Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 D-flat major op. 10*

Alexander Toradze, piano
Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre
Valery Gergiev


----------



## Manxfeeder

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 169531


I'll join you in Maderna's Mahler 9. Okay, only 11 hours later.


----------



## Philidor

A classic.

*Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 D major op. 25 "Classical"*

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Philidor

The last one.

*Eduard Tubin: Symphony No. 10 (1973)*

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi










It was an exciting experience to go through the ten symphonies. To be repeated.


----------



## Rogerx

The Age of Bel Canto

Dame Joan Sutherland, soprano
Marilyn Horne, mezzo-soprano
Richard Conrad, tenor
New Symphony Orchestra of London (CD 1)
London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra (CD 2)
Richard Bonynge

Richard Bonynge

Arditi: Bolero
Arne: O too lovely, too unkind (from Artaxerxes)
Auber: Ferme tes yeux (from La Muette de Portici)
Bellini: Angiol di pace (from Beatrice di Tenda)
Boieldieu: Ma Fanchette est charmante (from Angéla)
Bononcini, G B: Mio caro ben (from Astarto)
Donizetti: Il segreto per esser felici (from Lucrezia Borgia)
Donizetti: Tornami a dir (from Don Pasquale)
Handel: Care selve (from Atalanta)
Handel: Hence, Iris, hence away (from Semele)
Lampugnani: Superbo di me stesso (from Meraspe)
Mozart: Ich baue ganz auf deine Stärke (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Mozart: O zittre nicht (from Die Zauberflöte)
Piccinni: Furia Di Donna (La Buona Figliuola)
Rossini: Ecco, ridente in cielo (from Il Barbiere di Siviglia)
Rossini: Serbami ognor (from Semiramide)
Shield, W: Light as Thistledown (from Rosina)
Shield, W: When William, at eve (from Rosina)
Verdi: Da te questo or m'è concesso (from Attila)
Weber: Und ob die Wolke sie verhülle (from Der Freischütz)


----------



## Klavierman

I would have preferred a new solo recital or concerto from Trifonov, but this is very good.


----------



## 13hm13

60 Years -- Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks - BR Klassik -- Box Set 7CDs
CD 1-2 :
Wilhelm Furtwängler
Symphony No. 2
Eugen Jochum, 1954


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Volume 3 CD1

















*


----------



## Philidor

Another key battle.

*Serge Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 2 G minor op. 16*

Alexander Toradze, piano
Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre
Valery Gergiev


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Rossini: The String Sonatas


----------



## SONNET CLV

Every time I play this disc, as I did today, I ponder the idea: if I had to live with only one "modern classical" symphony, what would it be? And inevitably this Symfoni nr.1 by Miklós Maros surfaces to the top ranks of my list.










It features the Budapest Symphony Orchestra conducted by the composer. Maros, by the way, was born in Hungary in 1943. I believe he is still living and composing, currently in Sweden.

I have this recording on both black vinyl and CD, but it is to the vinyl that I turned today after performing a minor "hum" tweak (which seems to have worked) on my VPI Scoutmaster. (It seems that after I had done some "dusting" and re-cabling in my system I was left with a slight "hum" when I dropped my cartridge needle onto a vinyl record. One easily annoyed by such things* I tried one or two of the usual suspects till finally moving the VPI motor unit a quarter inch of so further from the plinth cutout where it resides, separated from the plinth and platter and connected only by a thin belt. Apparently the small movement did the trick, taking the motor just far enough from the plinth and platter that the hum dissolved. So much for "dusting" and trying to keep things orderly.) 

In any case, the vinyl is my go to choice of recording medium for this particular disc, though the CD -- released in 1992 and containing a different track listing including the composer's Symfoni nr.3, sounds good, too. The Maros symfoni, from 1974, in a four-part single movement, seems to encapsulate the various stylings of modern classical composition all in one work. I loved this symphony from my first hearing of it, and have never been disappointed to hear it again. It remains one of those works I play at least once or twice a year (which I've been doing since the mid-80s when this record was released) and I look forward to my next hearing, too. I haven't spent much time with the other two pieces on the disc, but the Symfoni nr.1 remains special and is worth the price of the disc to me, though it's been a while since I purchased this and I couldn't tell you what I paid. (I see there are currently four for sale on Discogs, all in the $20+ dollar range, including shipping. A near-mint copy of the CD, seven listed, are available between $10 and $20. Prices I would willingly pay to restore this disc to my collection.)

Perhaps this is a symphony you have yet to add to your "have heard this one" list? If so, don't put it off too long. In my opinion you'll be missing out on a good thing -- one of the best pieces in the "modern classical music" repertoire.

*__*
* An electrical engineer friend of mine who spent much of his career designing wiring systems for machinery controls reminds me that "hum" is one of the most inexplicable problems in the electrical trades. There sometimes seems to be no real explanation for it, and no ready fixes. Occasionally a "voodoo-type" fix will alleviate the hum, one not readily repeatable. Other times hum increases when one applies fixes. He tells me these things because I've consulted him a few times on this very problem of "hum", which is a ubiquitous quirk for turntable users. 
I recently told this same friend that I sense my stereo system improves in sound when the air is damp. High humidity or when it is raining outside. He shrugged and said "That's possible. But don't move your equipment into the shower stall to seek a permanent improvement." I will follow his advice.


----------



## jim prideaux

Listening to different recordings of the Brahms symphonies over the last week (again!) and just remember I have what is a rather obvious recording that I had not listened to for ages......HvK and the BPO.

Added attraction of Schumann's 1st on the same disc.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

She plays with a great mix of brilliance and sensitivity.


----------



## Enthusiast

Spent the day in the car with music via iPad, all core Romantic orchestral repertoire. Starting with some Gergiev ...



















Then staying with Berlioz:










And then lots of Schumann from recordings that are still my favourites for most of the works I listened to (the violin and the piano concertos, the Konzertstück for 4 horns and the 2 and 3rd symphonies):












I bought the discs separately over time but the picture is a complete set.


----------



## Marc

Bourdon said:


> *Bach
> 
> Volume 3 CD1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_Bach in Groningen_. 

This should have become one of the most interesting Bach organ integrals... and then, suddenly, Piet Wiersma died, within a few hours of completing Volume 7. 
Issued by a small temporary Dutch label, the remaining volumes went OOP very quickly, and, I'm afraid, the unfinished yet marvellous cycle will end up in oblivion.

OK, back to topic.
Me myself listening to something completely different, even though the composer was a great admirer of Bach.

I'm going back to September 2006, when New York was celebrating Shostakovich's 100th birthday with the New York Philharmonic and Lorin Maazel.
Maazel in his older years... being critized so many times of being dull or even duller... what was I to expect from this?

Well, I'm stunned.
One of the most intense (yes!) performances of Shos's 5th symphony I could have wished for.
Tempi in the first movement are rather slow, but the intensity is great, even though one might think at the beginning: _oh my, this is pure shyness... _
The mid section, when the piano enters, is also mostly rather slow, but it's as grim as can be. I listened with gritted teeth and with goosebumps in my neck, on my cheeks & on my arms.
The 2nd movement is almost more sardonic than ironic, the Largo takes a bit of time to really fill your heart but then it becomes very gripping again, and the Finale is that weird outburst that Shostakovich probably meant it to be. Well, the New Yorkers did not wait to scream and shout before the final reverbs were gone, and I can't blame them for that.


----------



## Malx

Another unfathomably neglected box from the shelves.

*Brahms, Symphony No 3 - LSO, Sir Adrian Boult.*

Very nice!


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *String Quartets 5, 6* (from Op. 18)
Budapest String Quartet (1951)
Joseph Roisman, violin; Jac Gorodetzky, violin; Boris Kroyt, viola; Mischa Schneider, cello

Good mono sound. This is early Beethoven but it is really fine music.


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 7 - VPO, Carlo Maria Giulini.*

A recording I keep coming back to for this symphony.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* - Symphony no. 6 in E-minor
London Symphony Orchestra, Adrien Boult
Performance Duration - 32 minutes, 54 seconds
Recorded - 23rd & 24th February 1949, Abbey Road Studios, London

Label: Pristine Audio

Andrew Rose's remastering is staggering. You'd never guess it was recorded in the late 40s.

For the 16 bit CD quality download it's a mere £6.84 (€8/$8.5)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Xenakis, Kenuia for Choir and Orchestra*

This is a download from a live performance. I don't know what to think about this.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Xenakis, Kenuia for Choir and Orchestra*
> 
> This is a download from a live performance. I don't know what to think about this.


That good/bad - delete as applicable


----------



## Malx

*Elgar, Symphony No 2 - LSO, Sir Edward Elgar.*

Michael Dutton has done an excellent job in making this historic (1927) recording extremely listenable - ok, it is really only of historical value but well worth hearing.


----------



## Becca

Manxfeeder said:


> *Xenakis, Kenuia for Choir and Orchestra*
> 
> This is a download from a live performance. I don't know what to think about this.


Thinking is optional.


----------



## Bourdon

Marc said:


> _Bach in Groningen_.
> 
> This should have become one of the most interesting Bach organ integrals... and then, suddenly, Piet Wiersma died, within a few hours of completing Volume 7.
> Issued by a small temporary Dutch label, the remaining volumes went OOP very quickly, and, I'm afraid, the unfinished yet marvellous cycle will end up in oblivion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> * Hi Marc, I was honestly waiting for a response from you, as you did when I posted the Beekman recordings here. I came across these recordings on marktplaats and immediately decided to buy them. I don't think they have ever been used. The Beekman recordings have become very dear to me and have put Koopman second. Rubsam (Philips) is another favorite, but the choice of organs leaves much to be desired. What I particularly like about the Wiersma recordings is the emphatic absence of an emphatic view that focuses more attention on the performer instead of on the music, something that also appeals to me strongly in Beekman. It's a shame that the organ is a closed world for many. Bach's organ works are gems, but I don't have to convince you of that. Nice to see you here *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rebecca Saunders, Miniata for Piano, Orchestra, and Choir*

This is from the same download. It's made of contrasting sound blocks.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Marc

Bourdon said:


> Hi Marc, I was honestly waiting for a response from you, as you did when I posted the Beekman recordings here. I came across these recordings on marktplaats and immediately decided to buy them. I don't think they have ever been used. The Beekman recordings have become very dear to me and have put Koopman second. Rubsam (Philips) is another favorite, but the choice of organs leaves much to be desired. What I particularly like about the Wiersma recordings is the emphatic absence of an emphatic view that focuses more attention on the performer instead of on the music, something that also appeals to me strongly in Beekman. It's a shame that the organ is a closed world for many. Bach's organ works are gems, but I don't have to convince you of that. Nice to see you here.


It's not easy to make a choice between Beekman, Kooiman and Wiersma.
I love all three of them, and their cycles show how rich their country is, with all those gorgeous ole organs.
Like the 1829 Lohman organ in such a small village like Farmsum, which was part of Wiersma's Volume 3.
A nice example of the fact that in the first half of the 19th century, the influence of the Schnitger/Hinsz/Freytag tradition was still alive in the nothern regions of the Netherlands.
Organ builders like Lohman and Timpe honoured that tradition. And Bach's works sound great on them.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 6
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin /// Robin Ticciati


----------



## EvaBaron

What a great performance, extremely exciting while sounding grand, with the Concertgebouw brass section at the top of their game. Going to listen to 8 (Kertesz) and 9 (kubelik) later as well and then I’ll be going to bed


----------



## Floeddie

*Tan Dun - Piano Music (New from Naxos/Presto)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

for its content..








Lisa Della Casa sings Handel & Mozart


Lisa Della Casa sings Handel & Mozart. Eloquence: ELQ4820278. Buy CD online. Lisa Della Casa (soprano), Roberta Peters (soprano) Wiener Philharmoniker, L’Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Heinrich Hollreiser, Josef Krips, Karl Böhm, Erich Leinsdorf, Erich Kleiber, Victor Reinshagen



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Bruce

Piano music stacked up for me tonight:

*Schumann *- Papillons, Op. 2 - Herbert Schuch (piano)










*Olga Rayeva* - Drawing with an Angel - Pi-Hsien Chen (piano) - Downloaded from a Podcast from NPR

I'm not crazy about this. Lots of sonorism, which makes it interesting, and expands the sounds from the piano, but I can't see myself wanting to hear it again anytime soon. 

*Prokofiev *- Organ Prelude and Fugue in D minor (Buxtehude) - Boris Berman (piano)










*Ravel *- Menuet sur le nom d'Haydn & Pavane pour une defunct infant - Joseph Kalichstein (piano)










One of the more valuable sets offered for download by Amazon. The whole set for 99¢. 

*Scriabin *- Piano Sonata No. 9 in F major, Op. 68 - Igor Shukov (piano)










*Joachim Raff* - Twelve Romances en Forme d'études - Tra Nguyen (piano)










Much as I enjoy the Romantic piano repertoire, listening to these discs I understand why Raff isn't as well known as some of the other composers from this era. There's just something missing from his compositions--perhaps a lack of more adventurous harmonic modulations. His melodies are quite beautiful, but he doesn't seem to write harmonies that support them well.


----------



## OCEANE

Listened lately to this Book 1 & 2.
Hewitt is definitely my respected Bach interpreter who not just completed the Bach recordings but really showed her understanding and insights in her performance. (We do have many pianists with complete repertories but some show nothing) Years ago, I watched Hewitt playing Book 1 & 2 in two concerts on her Fazioli piano and that was absolutely spectacular.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Repighi: Feste romane








Simply electrifying!


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Martini: La Fleur de Biaulte*

Le miroir de musique, Baptiste Romain

*Works*

anon.: Fortuna disperata
Martini, Johannes: Ave amator casti consilii
Martini, Johannes: Biaulx parle toujours
Martini, Johannes: De la bonne chiere
Martini, Johannes: Der newe pawer schwantcz
Martini, Johannes: Des biens d’amours
Martini, Johannes: Fortuna d'un gran tempo
Martini, Johannes: Fortuna desperata
Martini, Johannes: Helas comment aves
Martini, Johannes: J’espoir mieulx
Martini, Johannes: La fleur de biaulté
Martini, Johannes: La Martinella
Martini, Johannes: La Martinelle pittzulo
Martini, Johannes: Letatus sum
Martini, Johannes: Magnificat tertii toni
Martini, Johannes: Missa La Martinella: Agnus Dei
Martini, Johannes: Missa Ma bouche rit: Credo
Martini, Johannes: O beate Sebastiane
Martini, Johannes: Quare fremuerunt gentes
Martini, Johannes: Que je fasoye
Martini, Johannes: Sans riens du mal
Martini, Johannes: Scoen kint
Martini, Johannes: Tant que dieu voldra

Late night listening after a long day...


----------



## sAmUiLc

S-S


----------



## OCEANE

Listened to No.5 of the boxset.
I have not intent to comment the interpretation but the recording quality is outstanding and fully displays the big moments throughout.


----------



## Rogerx

Bonporti: Concertos & Serenades

Stanley Ritchie (violin)

Bloomington Baroque

Bonporti: Concertino e serenate in A major, Op. 12 No. 6
Bonporti: Concertino e serenate in F major, Op. 12, No. 8
Bonporti: concerto a 4 No. 3 in B flat major
Bonporti: Concerto a 4 No. 5 in F major
Bonporti: Concerto a 4 No. 6 in F major
Bonporti: Concerto a 4 No. 8 in D major


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 6 (1881 Version. Ed. Nowak 1952)_
*Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks / Günter Wand* • 1988 Live • RCA

Majestic!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 8 in D minor* from this *Boult* set:


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner - Symphony No 8 - Kobayashi, Japan Philharmonic (2003)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Hartmann* symphonies --- now playing *Symphony No. 4* with *Markus Stenz/Netherlands Radio PO* from this set:


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis



Richard Georg _Strauss_ (München, 11 juni 1864 — Garmisch-Partenkirchen, 8 september 1949


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jim prideaux

Mintz, Abbado and the CSO.

Prokofiev-Violin Concertos.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

When I think of violin concertos, that would be the big ones of Beethoven, Brahms...... On the other hand, Mozart's 1-5 violin concertos have their special position in mind and Grumiaux 1955 recording is the reference.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 4/5/6

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Klavierman

Great playing and sound. The music is good, too!


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 
Vaughan Williams - Symphonies 4 and 5
Davis/BBC Symphony 









Schreker - Der ferne Klang
Albrecht/Berlin Radio SO; Moser, Schnaut, von Halem, Nimsgern









Bruckner - Symphony 7
Haitink/Concertgebouw









Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde
Reiner/Chicago; Forrester, Lewis









Atterberg - Symphonies 3 and 6
Rasilainen/ Hannover Radio Philharmonic


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*

From Part I: 4. Trio E-flat major for two violins and b. c.

Freiburger Barockmusik
Gottfried von der Goltz, Petra Müllejans


----------



## sAmUiLc

The first time I was listening to this Symphonie fantastique recording I had a vision all distorted in the last movement. I really felt like hallucinating!


----------



## Philidor

jim prideaux said:


> Mintz, Abbado and the CSO.
> 
> Prokofiev-Violin Concertos.


Streaming in ...

*Sergej Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 D major op. 19*

Shlomo Mintz, violin
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Luisa Miller


Anna Moffo (soprano), Carlo Bergonzi (tenor),Shirley Verrett (mezzo-soprano), Ezio Flagello (bass vocal),

Giorgio Tozzi (bass vocal), Cornell MacNeil (baritone),

RCA Italiana Opera Chorus, RCA Italiana Opera Orchestra

Fausto Cleva


----------



## Philidor

Keep riding.

*Serge Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3 C major op. 26*

Alexander Toradze, piano
Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre
Valery Gergiev


----------



## haziz




----------



## OCEANE

Mahler No. 3 is my favorite symphony and I would listen attentively to various versions. IMHO and to me, there is no the best version but maybe a better one.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Tsaraslondon

A chance to hear both Markevitch's 1951 mono account and the justly famous version recorded in 1959. Both feature the Philharmonia and both were recorded in Abbey Road Studio No 1, though the stereo version was never planned, the sessions having been set aside for Klemperer. He fell ill and the EMI, not wanting to lose the sessions, decided to invite Markevitch to re-record _The Rite of Spring _in stereo, the producer and his team spending a sleepless night scrabbling around to find the extra musicians needed.

The improved stereo sound picture certainly makes a difference and this is one of the most thrilling performances of the score ever committed to disc. This Testament issue is an excellent transfer and I'd still place it near the top of the very long list of good recordings.


----------



## Philidor

Oh dear ... lovely music on a summer morning ...

*Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 2 D minor op. 40*

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Brahms: Piano Quartet in G minor (orch. Schoenberg)
Parry: Elegy for Brahms


----------



## OCEANE

I listened to the boxset version and this Mahler No. 5 is a powerful one if I may say so. Yet, the string section and even the brass are so exquisite in solo parts. Bertini's interpretation is decisive and authentic in each phrase and displays the richness and intricacy of Mahler's orchestration. I am always impressed with the sound quality of this EMI budget boxset... incredibly realistic, live and broad.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works. A short-ish part seventeen 
dotted around late morning and early afternoon.

Six variations on an original theme in D for piano op.76 (1809):









Piano Sonata no.24 in F-sharp op.78 (1809):
Piano Sonata no.25 in G op.79 (1809)
Piano Sonata no.26 in E-flat [_Les Adieux_] op.81a (bet. 1809-10):









_March_ in F [_Yorck'scher Marsch_] for thirteen winds,
snare drum and bass drum WoO18 (1809):
_March_ in F for thirteen winds, snare
drum and bass drum WoO19 (1810):
_Polonaise_ in D for twelve winds, snare drum, bass drum,
triangle and cymbals WoO21 (1810):
_Ecossaise_ in D for twelve winds, snare drum, bass drum,
triangle and cymbals WoO22 (prob. 1809-10):

with members of the Berlin PO Wind Ensemble









_Klavierstück_ in A-minor [_Für Elise_] WoO59 (by 1810):









Piano Concerto no.5 [_Emperor_] in E-flat op.73 (bet. 1809-10):

with Wilhelm Kempff (pf.) and the Berlin PO/Ferdinand Leitner


----------



## OCEANE

A CD album of 1993 by Dorian Recordings, this is one of the valuable treasure of my collection.
After Mahler 5, listening to these beautiful and peaceful lute songs of earlier Elizabethan times by Campion, Dowland and Morley, I am equally involved and touched so much.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## EvaBaron

Schubert symphony no. 5. I know this piece because I am playing it with youth orchestra and i really like it. The 2nd movement is very good as well. I really like the tempo Mehta takes, it’s not too slow (Böhm/VPO) or too fast (Abbado/COE) but just in between. Of course tempi is not everything, luckily it’s light and precise and the sound that the Israel philharmonic makes is amazing


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Leclair, Locatelli: Violin Concertos

Théotime Langlois de Swarte, Les Ombres


Works

Leclair, J-M: Concerto Op. 7 No. 5 in A minor
Leclair, J-M: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 10 No. 3
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 8
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in B minor, RV 384
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in C Major, RV. 179a 'Per Anna Maria


----------



## Enthusiast

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 169597
> 
> 
> I listened to the boxset version and this Mahler No. 5 is a powerful one if I may say so. Yet, the string section and even the brass are so exquisite in solo parts. Bertini's interpretation is decisive and authentic in each phrase and displays the richness and intricacy of Mahler's orchestration. I am always impressed with the sound quality of this EMI budget boxset... incredibly realistic, live and broad.


Hasn't been cheap for quite a while and now seems to be OOP. I sold my set a while ago - and probably should have waited.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Merl

It's been a while since the Lindsays' op.64 got an outing. I do enjoy the 3rd quartet a lot. Nice to hear the Lindsays recording again and playing it just after the Kodaly account, yesterday, it shows how good the Kodaly set really is.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Suk - Piano Trios

The Florestan Trio


----------



## Philidor

Another key tormentor.

*Aleksandr Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 1 F minor op. 6*

Vladimir Ashkenazy
Marc-André Hamelin
Heinrich Neuhaus
























Neuhaus running mad. Terrific.


----------



## jim prideaux

Philidor said:


> Streaming in ...
> 
> *Sergej Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 D major op. 19*
> 
> Shlomo Mintz, violin
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Claudio Abbado


Had not llistened to this for a while.....so,so good ( bith with regard to the musics itself and the actual performance/recording).......in the 80's when I started to take a real interest in classical music i seem to recall that there was almost a 'golden period' of recordings when Abbado was in Chicago.......


----------



## Enthusiast

I was reading somewhere on this forum that many hold a view that the last movement of Brahms 4 is problematic. That was news to me so I went to a very good sane and central account of the work from this set, which is now OOP but was once a great bargain (Beethoven from Klemperer and Brahms from Kempe). I can report that there is no problem with Brahms 4's finale, not for me anyway, and I am even more shocked now to hear that some people think there is!


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> Had not llistened to this for a while.....so,so good ( bith with regard to the musics itself and the actual performance/recording).......in the 80's when I started to take a real interest in classical music i seem to recall that there was almost a 'golden period' of recordings when Abbado was in Chicago.......


I can't remember that recording but, well, can say that for me Prokofiev's 1st violin concerto is one of his greatest masterpieces. An early work, too.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

CD 2

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs

Renee Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann



Strauss, R: Acht Gedichte aus 'Letzte Blätter', Op. 10
Strauss, R: Ariadne auf Naxos
Strauss, R: Ein schones war (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 48
Strauss, R: Gesänge (4), Op. 33
Strauss, R: Verfuehrung Op. 33 No. 1
Strauss, R: Winterweihe, Op. 48 No. 4
Strauss, R: Wo war ich? Tod und lebe (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Strauss, R: Zweite Brautnacht! (from Die Ägyptische Helena)


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Günter Wand: Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks (1983)

I feel like this recording combines the beautiful string sound of Barbirolli or Giulini with a big extra boost of propulsion. I would describe it as beautiful but not decadent, and even urgent when Brahms calls for it. The last section of the finale is a furious conclusion to an impassioned performance. 

Up next:









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 3*
Claudio Abbado: Wiener Philharmoniker (1980)
Jessye Norman


----------



## Enthusiast

More from this set: The 1st symphony and the cello concerto. Holliger seems to give me all I want and more from Schumann's orchestral music. I have had long familiarity with many others and these are the ones I always return to.


----------



## Philidor

Stuff to struggle through.

*Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 3 C minor op. 44*

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem, Op. 45

Richard Stilwell (baritone), Arleen Auger (soprano)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part eighteen for 
the rest of this afternoon either side of a late lunch.

_Egmont_ - overture and incidental music for the play by Johann Wolfgang
von Goethe for speaker, soprano and orchestra op.84 (bet. 1809-10):









String Quartet no.11 in F minor op.95 (1810):









_Die Ruinen von Athen_ - orchestral overture from the incidental
music for the play by August von Kotzebue op.113 (1811):









_König Stephan_ - 'musical commemoration' for mixed choir and
orchestra op.117 [Texts: August von Kotzebue] (1811):









Piano Trio no.7 in B-flat [_Archduke_] op.97 (1810-11):
_Allegretto_ movement in B-flat for piano trio WoO39 (1812):


----------



## Bourdon

*Deutsche Barock Kantaten (III)

One of the gems in this set can be found on this CD, "Es ist g'nug" an anonymous work sung by Greta de Reyghere soprano. 

















*


----------



## jambo

The newest Naxos free download, some great symphonies from the Portuguese classical composer João Domingos Bomtempo.

*Bomtempo: *Symphony No. 1, Op. 11
*Bomtempo: *Symphony No. 2

Álvaro Cassuto
Algarve Orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Arensky: Symphony No. 1 in B minor Op. 4*
_Russian State Symphony Orchestra
Valeri Kuzmich Polyansky_


----------



## Rogerx

*Melartin: Symphony No. 2 (1904)*/ Symphony No. 4 in E major, Op. 80, 'Summer Symphony'++


Lilli Paasikivi Soloist++

Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonid Grin

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Vaughan Williams Flos Campi* with *Philip Dukes/Hickox/Northern Sinfonia/Sinfonia Chorus*:


----------



## Floeddie

*Meridith Willson: Symphony No.1 in F Minor & Symphony No.2 in E Minor*





*Camille Saint-Saëns: Symphony No.3 in C Minor, Op.78*




 
*Eduoard Lalo: Symphonie Espagnole in D Minor, Op.21*





For help with playing Spotify links, please send me a pm.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Saint-Saëns Danse Macabre, Op. 40* from this *Ormandy* set:


----------



## Philidor

Some ease for body and soul.

*Franz Schubert: Piano Trio Nr. 1 B-flat major op. 99 D 898*

Trio Fontenay


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mahler, Symphony No. 5

I have several recordings of the 5th, but for some reason, I like hearing this recording the most. Of course, my opinion might change tomorrow.


----------



## Enthusiast

After the first disc I still needed more. This Horn Trio is particularly marvellous.


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*

CD 10: Symphony No. 3. My first music since Monday. A short city trip (first break since corona) from Tuesday morning until Thursday evening, and recovering from a bout of either food poisoning or an adverse reaction on some ingredients (first restaurants since corona). Anyway, now I feel better, so back to listening to Mahler.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Prussian Quartets

Doric String Quartet (string quartet)

Mozart: String Quartet No. 21 in D major, K575 'Prussian No. 1'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 in B flat major, K589 'Prussian No. 2'
Mozart: String Quartet No. 23 in F Major, K590 'Prussian No. 3'


----------



## Merl

More excellent Haydn. A superb set.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Malipiero Cello Concerto* with *Nikolay Shugaev/Valentin Uryupin/Rostov Academic SO*:










Wonderful!


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Volume 4 CD 1

















*


----------



## Xenophiliu

*WA Mozart*
Piano Concerto 23 in A Major, K488
Piano Sonata 13 in B-flat Major, K333

Vladimir Horowitz, piano
La Scala Theater Orchestra
Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with post-1950 string quartets.

*Peteris Vasks: String Quartet No. 1 (revised version, 1977/97)*

Miami String Quartet


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.1










*


----------



## Enthusiast

^ I liked his 1st best!


----------



## Philidor

Next one.

*Jonathan Harvey: String Quartet No. 1 (1977)*

Arditti Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartets 10 ("Slavonic"), 11 and 12 ("American).


----------



## Philidor

Once again the guys with wings.

*George Crumb: Black Angels*

Cikada Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*Igor Stravinsky: The Firebird (New York Philharmonic, Pierre Boulez, Sony)*

Over three decades ago I bought CD's with the three main Stravinsky ballets - but Firebird as a suite (Abbado). A few years ago I came across this complete original 1910 version. It is fantastic music in a fantastic rendition.


----------



## Klavierman

Superb!


----------



## Kreisler jr

Art Rock said:


> *Igor Stravinsky: The Firebird (New York Philharmonic, Pierre Boulez, Sony)*


And the idiots who made the Boulez editions at Sony (the "black" composer-centered boxes, not sure about the older "white" single/double discs) never bothered to include this Firebird recording, only a suite... (And I don't like the piece enough to hunt for that disc but I am annoyed that I didn't get it in that "black edition")

Dohnanyi, string quartet op.15, Fine Arts Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd Symphony, Manfred and Genoveva overtures.....

Abbado and Orchestra Mozart.


----------



## Enthusiast

Klavierman said:


> Superb!
> View attachment 169616


That doesn't sound like a match made in heaven. Therefore - and especially with a strong recommendations - I have to hear it as soon as possible!


----------



## Klavierman

Enthusiast said:


> That doesn't sound like a match made in heaven. Therefore - and especially with a strong recommendations - I have to hear it as soon as possible!


I thought the same thing until I read several rave reviews. It's a lot less dainty than I expected. She doesn't play with the same intensity as say Sviatoslav Richter, but she's surprisingly powerful in the climatic passages, and she does a great job of untangling the dense counterpoint, especially in the final movement of Op.106.


----------



## jim prideaux

Harnoncourt and Concentus Musicus Wien.

Beethoven-4th and 5th Symphonies.

Had to edit out 7th and replace with 5th......probably wishful thinking on my behalf....would have been an even more impressive CD.

Apologies to Art rock who liked my dodgy initial post


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works
part nineteen for the rest of today.

Symphony no.7 in A op.92 (bet. 1811-12):









_Drei Equale_ for four trombones WoO30 (1812):

with the Philip Jones Brass Ensemble









Symphony no.8 in F op.93 (1812):









Violin Sonata no.10 in G op.96 (1812):









Piano Sonata no.27 in E-minor op.90 (1814):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Upheld by Stillness*

*Renaissance gems and their reflections - Volume 1: Byrd*
ORA, Suzi Digby (artistic director and conductor)

*Works*

Bray, C: Agnus Dei
Byrd: Ave verum Corpus
Byrd: Mass for five voices
Byrd: Quomodo cantabimus
L'Estrange: Show me, deare Christ
Monte, P: Super flumina Babylonis
Panufnik, R: Kyrie after Byrd
Park: Upheld by stillness
Pott: Laudate Dominum
Williams, Roderick: Ave Verum Corpus Re-imagined
Lined up for this afternoon - Much longed for break...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Many are the wonders*

*Renaissance gems and their reflections Volume 2*: Tallis
ORA, Suzi Digby

*Works*

Allain: Videte miraculum
Andrew: Archbishop Parker's psalme 150
Burton, K: Many are the wonders 
Chilcott: Tallis Canon
Escott: O light of Light
Ferko: Reflection on Thomas Tallis’ if ye love me 
Roth, A: Night Prayer
Stucky: O sacrum convivium
Tallis: E'en like the hunted hind
Tallis: Expend, O Lord
Tallis: God Grant we grace (Tallis Canon)
Tallis: If ye love me
Tallis: Let God arise
Tallis: Loquebantur variis linguis
Tallis: Man blest no doubt
Tallis: O come in one to praise the Lord
Tallis: O nata lux de lumine
Tallis: O sacrum convivium
Tallis: Te lucis ante terminum
Tallis: Veni creator: Come Holy Ghost
Tallis: Videte miraculum
Tallis: Why brag'st in malice
Tallis: Why Fum'th in Fight?
On tap for Saturday evening approx 9 pm...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Stella: Renaissance Gems and Their Reflections, Vol. 3*

Ora Singers, Suzi Digby

*Works*

Campkin: Ave Regina cælorum
Coll, F: Stella
McDowall, C: Alma redemptoris mater
Simpson, M: Ave Maria
Todd: Vidi Speciosam
Victoria: Alma redemptoris Mater a 5
Victoria: Ave Maria a 8
Victoria: Ave maris stella a 4
Victoria: Ave Regina caelorum a 5
Victoria: Regina caeli a 5
Victoria: Vidi speciosam
Wachner: Regina Coeli
This is the only disc set up for Sunday - The rest of the day is spent re-visiting some of the selections from the previous week and I have at least four discs which each have about 10 minutes worth that has gone unheard. Time to play catch up.


----------



## Art Rock

jim prideaux said:


> Apologies to Art rock who liked my dodgy initial post


I like the 5th better than the 7th, so my like stays.


----------



## jim prideaux

And now......the 4th and the 7th!

Beethoven performed by Blunier and the Beethoven Orchester Bonn.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## HenryPenfold

*Debussy* - La Mer
Les Siècles, Francois-Xavier Roth

On today's BBC Radio 3's Record Review/Building a library this recording was the top recommendation, just ahead of Karajan 1964 BPO DG and Dudamel, Los Angeles Philharmonic DG.

It's a fine performance on period instruments with fabulous sound, soloists and ensemble playing. I bought this recording on its release some time ago, but for me at least, it does not surpass Karajan's awe-inspiring magnificent 1964 recording. But who cares?


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1 (Arr. Marijn van Prooijen)
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Buxtehude, Vocal Works*

I think Emma Kirkby is outstanding in these pieces.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Brutal man, brutal.


----------



## Bruce

jambo said:


> The newest Naxos free download, some great symphonies from the Portuguese classical composer João Domingos Bomtempo.
> 
> *Bomtempo: *Symphony No. 1, Op. 11
> *Bomtempo: *Symphony No. 2
> 
> Álvaro Cassuto
> Algarve Orchestra


If you enjoy these symphonies, I recommend listening to his Requiem Mass, Op. 23 (coupled on a Virgin Classics CD with a Requiem by Suppé). Both masses are really nice. I was surprised by the Suppé--only occasionally did the exuberance more appropriate for an operetta showed up.


----------



## Bruce

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Prussian Quartets
> 
> Doric String Quartet (string quartet)
> 
> Mozart: String Quartet No. 21 in D major, K575 'Prussian No. 1'
> Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 in B flat major, K589 'Prussian No. 2'
> Mozart: String Quartet No. 23 in F Major, K590 'Prussian No. 3'


What do you think of these, Rogerx? I recently purchased this, and found the performance rather interesting. The Dorics seem to skip lightly over the notes as they play. Plenty of portamento.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn String quartets 
Op. 20 no 6 in A major 
Op. 33 no 1 in B minor 
Op. 33 no 2 in E flat major "The joke" 
Op. 33 no 3 in C major "The bird"

The Schneider quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

Listening to the ABC Classic FM Classic 100 poll for 2022, the theme being *Music for the Screen* (Film, TV Shows and Video Games)

The top 100-41 was on yesterday, now today is the final 40-1 countdown.

40 - The Mandalorian (Ludwig Göransson)
39 - The Deer Hunter (Stanley Myers)
38 - Antarctica (Nigel Westlake)
37 - How To Train Your Dragon (John Powell)
36 - Bladerunner (Vangelis)
35 - Dances With Wolves (John Barry)
34 - Dam Busters (Eric Coates)
33 - The Man From Snowy River (Bruce Rowland)
32 - Spirited Away (Joe Hisaishi)
31 - Local Hero (Mark Knopfler)
30 - Downton Abbey (John Lunn)
29 - Halo (Martin O'Donnell | Michael Salvatori)


----------



## pmsummer

TROUBADOUR'S SONGS & JONGLEURS' DANCES
*Thibaut de Champagne - Bernard de Ventadorn - Gaucelm Faidit - Beranguier de Palol - Anonymous*
Millenarium
_
Ricercar_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Shaughnessy said:


> *Many are the wonders*
> 
> *Renaissance gems and their reflections Volume 2*: Tallis
> ORA, Suzi Digby
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Allain: Videte miraculum
> Andrew: Archbishop Parker's psalme 150
> Burton, K: Many are the wonders
> Chilcott: Tallis Canon
> Escott: O light of Light
> Ferko: Reflection on Thomas Tallis’ if ye love me
> Roth, A: Night Prayer
> Stucky: O sacrum convivium
> Tallis: E'en like the hunted hind
> Tallis: Expend, O Lord
> Tallis: God Grant we grace (Tallis Canon)
> Tallis: If ye love me
> Tallis: Let God arise
> Tallis: Loquebantur variis linguis
> Tallis: Man blest no doubt
> Tallis: O come in one to praise the Lord
> Tallis: O nata lux de lumine
> Tallis: O sacrum convivium
> Tallis: Te lucis ante terminum
> Tallis: Veni creator: Come Holy Ghost
> Tallis: Videte miraculum
> Tallis: Why brag'st in malice
> Tallis: Why Fum'th in Fight?
> On tap for Saturday evening approx 9 pm...











Thanks for the sharing and love the magic effect of Ancient and Modern side by side


----------



## Shaughnessy

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 169627
> 
> Thanks for the sharing and love the magic effect of Ancient and Modern side by side


Genuinely happy that you found them to be of interest. If anyone else is interested, these are links to label authorized versions of the complete albums on YouTube - Lovely voices - Enchanting arrangements.













https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lEPLeE-tQ3C1U3DxMGTk7SUSOB_3U-Si8

















https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mjmiWjA_dPdCw4zpMii-v1f7Q3GG1OXEc

















https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n_-8Ndr18LehRPaMKPQtmNLSMr0lbWyZA


----------



## OCEANE

Live performance in 2017 devoted to the famous castrato Carlo Broschi (1705-17882) - Farinelli.
Ann Hallenberg performs with passion and commendable skills for these technique demanding pieces.

Highly Recommended.. the breathtaking first two tracks: Son qual nave ch'agitata & Ombra fedele anch.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

Brilliant and passionate playing.


----------



## SanAntone

*Sound of Fools to Present New Staging of ‘The Priestess of Morphine’*

The work, composed by American Prize for Opera-winner *Rosśa Crean*, with a libretto by *Aiden K. Feltkamp*, features sopranos Katherine Burton and Jessie Lyons reprising their roles as the notorious erotic poet Marie-Madeleine.

Using the nom de plume Marie-Madeleine, Gertrud Günther was a young Jewish lesbian caught between two selves and forced to live in the shadows and addiction during the Holocaust.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1979-11-15
Recording Venue: 14 & 15 November 1979 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London.
Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32

Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1991-01-21
Recording Venue: 19/21 January 1991 / Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, Philadelphia


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Weinberg Symphony No. 5 in F minor, Op. 76* with *Kondrashin/Moscow PO*:


----------



## Rogerx

Bruce said:


> What do you think of these, Rogerx? I recently purchased this, and found the performance rather interesting. The Dorics seem to skip lightly over the notes as they play. Plenty of portamento.


I do think they are great musicians , the most I love are their Haydn recordings. Higley recommended.


----------



## pmsummer

QUATUOR POUR LA FIN DU TEMPS
_(Quartet for the End of Time)_
*Olivier Messiaen*
Trio Wanderer
_with _Pascal Moraguès - clarinette
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Neo Romanza

RIP, David Lloyd-Jones

Now playing *Rimsky-Korsakov Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, Op. 30* with *Malcolm Binns/Lloyd-Jones/English Northern Philharmonia*:


----------



## sAmUiLc

F minor Mass


----------



## Rogerx

Tansman: Piano Concertino, Pièce concertante, Élégie & Stèle

Christian Seibert (piano)

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Bruce

A rather long program is scheduled for this evening, and it may have to be finished tomorrow. 

Bax - Sinfonia - Barry Wordsworth/Slovak PO










Mendelssohn - Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25 - Jean-Yvex Thibaudet (piano); Herbert Blomstedt/Gewandhausorchester Leipzig










Shostakovich - Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65 - Yevgeny Mravinsky/St. Petersburg PO










Weinberg - Symphony No. 21, Op. 152 - Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla/CBSO










All right, I admit I fell asleep in the middle of the Weinberg. It'll be continued tomorrow.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night - *Respighi Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows), P. 150* with *Geoffrey Simon/Philharmonia* from this 2-CD set:










This Simon performance is still my reference for this work, but there are many other quite fine performances available as well.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Op. 28


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 & Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Claudio Arrau (piano)

R.C.O Bernard Haitink


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky








Gilels plays like a god. He is one of my top three pianists of all time: Rubinstein, Arrau, Gilels. I love the close-up scene in the cadenza of the 1st movement. Gilels sweats like a pig but plays on (the lighting must have been scorching), and it is awesome to watch.


----------



## OCEANE

Watched the great Stanley Kubrick's *Eyes Wide Shut* and revisited this album of *Shostakovich's Waltz / Jazz* No.2.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Vaughan Williams - Symphony 6, Tallis Fantasia, The Lark Ascending, Greensleeves Fantasia, The Wasps
Davis/BBC Symphony
This concludes my traversal of this VW cycle — was as good as I remembered.









Bach - WTC I P&F in C sharp minor, Nun ist das Heil und die Kraft BVW50
Mozart - Symphonies 35 and 30, 2 Minuets K463, March K249, 3 German Dances K605, Il Trionfo della Donne fragment K 607, 6 German Dances K509
Gielen/Saarbrucken Radio SO, SWR SO Baden-Baden
Onto my next listening project. Now that the last Gielen Edition is out I’m going through all 10.









Zemlinsky - Complete Choral Works
Conlon/Gurzenich Orchester Koln


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jim prideaux

Chailly in Leipzig.............

Brahms 1st!


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*

From Part I: 
5. Solo B minor for flute and b. c.
6. Conclusion E minor for two flutes, strings and b. c.

Freiburger Barockmusik
Gottfried von der Goltz, Petra Müllejans


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Complete Songs without Words

Daniel Barenboim (piano)


----------



## Kiki

*Alfred Schnittke*
_Concerto Grosso No. 4／Symphony No. 5_
*Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / Riccardo Chailly* • 1989 • Decca

Fantastic music that I often return to! The wide range of emotions and that Schnittke at his prime was able to express is really remarkable.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

Bruce said:


> Shostakovich - Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65 - Yevgeny Mravinsky/St. Petersburg PO


Oh boy, this is the infamous record with its wrong pitch (tape playback speed too fast) that left Philips and the critics who praised it red-faced. The ironic thing is that when other labels re-issued it, it became a selling point for them to have "corrected" the pitch. Regardless of that, great performance it surely is.


----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Suk: Complete works for String Quartet, Piano Quintet (Minguet Quartett, Matthias Kirschnereit, CPO, 2 CD's)*

CD1: String Quartet in B flat major Op.11, Quartet movement in B flat major, String Quartet Op.31. Kicking off Sunday with these lovely pieces of chamber music.


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 - Czech Philharmonic/Kobayashi


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Gorgeous music beautfully performed.


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's)*

CD 13: Orchestral excerpts from operas. The CD kicks of with two preludes from his first opera, Guntram (1894), followed by excerpts from Feuersnot (1901), Arabella (1933), Die schweigsame Frau (1935) and Capriccio (1942). Somewhat out of place (and hardly unknown) are four selections of incidental music from Le bourgeois gentilhomme (1917), and there is a fascinating curiosity: excerpts from Strauss' adaptation of Mozart's Idomeneo (for a 1927 revival of that opera in a shape that would appeal to contemporary audiences).

_I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> Gorgeous music beautfully performed.


Agreed. I find Rattle’s recorded performances a mixed bag, but his Szymanowski was always superb, IMO.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Volume 4 CD2

















*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Watching rather than listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen Suite and other works

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1
Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2
Bizet: Patrie Overture, Op. 19
Thomas, Ambroise: Mignon
Thomas, Ambroise: Mignon Overture
Thomas, Ambroise: Raymond
Thomas, Ambroise: Raymond Overture


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works parts twenty and, for later, twenty one.
As these two sessions combined fall within TC's maximum image 
allowance I thought I may as well post the two of them together.

_Fidelio_ - opera in two acts op.72 [Libretto: Joseph Sonnleithner, after
Jean-Nicolas Bouilly - edited first by Stephan von Breuning, and later
by Georg Friedrich Treitschke] (1804-05 - rev. 1805 and 1814):










******

_Elegischer Gesang_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and string quartet op.118, arr. 
for mixed choir and string orchestra by ???? [Text: Johann Christoph Friedrich 
Haug, prev. attr. to Ignaz Franz ‎Castles] (orig. 1814 - arr. ????):‎
_Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt_ [_Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage_] - 
cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.112 [Texts: Johann Wolfgang 
von Goethe] (1815):









Cello Sonata no.4 in C op.102 no.1 (1815):
Cello Sonata no.5 in D op.102 no.2 (1815):









Piano Sonata no.28 in A op.101 (bet. 1815-16):









_March_ in D for winds, snare drum, bass drum, triangle and 
cymbals WoO24 (1816):

with the Berlin PO Wind Ensemble









Variations on _"Ich bin der Schneider Kakadu"_ from Wenzel Müller's 
opera _Die Schwestern von Prag_ ['Piano Trio no.11'] for piano trio 
op.121a (dated 1816 but prob. from c. 1803):


----------



## Bourdon

*Nicolaus Bruhns

Vol.1

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: String Quartets

Jean Sibelius Quartet


----------



## 13hm13

Wow! Didn't know this was possible. Furty 1 can compete with Furty 2 as top dog, with this conductor/orch. combo!

Furtwängler: Symphony No. 1
Wurttembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen, Fawzi Haimor


----------



## Chilham

Schumann: Eichendorff Liederkreis
Christian Gerhaher, Gerold Huber









Schumann: Piano Concerto in A Minor
Leif Ove Andsnes, Mariss Jansons, Berliner Philharmoniker









Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat Major
Leif Ove Andsnes, Artemis Quartet









Schumann: Kinderszenen
Martha Argerich









Schumann: Kreisleriana
Jonathan Biss









Schumann: Symphony No. 3 "Rhenish"
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, Chamber Orchestra of Europe









Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1
Martha Argerich, Claudio Abbado, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Philidor

Next Mozart wonders.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 18 B major KV 456*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction


----------



## 13hm13

Furtwängler* / Takashi Asahina, Osaka Philharmonic Orchestra – Symphony No. 2 (1984; Victor)


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: String Quartets Nos 1, 2 & 3

Doric String Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Today's sunday's name is "Trinitatis", trinity.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "O heilges Geist- und Wasserbad" BWV 165*

Ruth Holton, Daniel Taylor, Paul Agnew, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
Sir John Eliot Gardiner










Dunnow why the guy (or girl?) on the cover is looking that angrily ...


----------



## jambo

The rest of the ABC Classic 100 countdown. The #1 was pretty obvious.

28 - The Lion King (Hans Zimmer)
27 - Interstellar (Hans Zimmer)
26 - The Gadfly (Dmitri Shostakovich)
25 - Amélie (Yann Tiersen)
24 - Babe (Nigel Westlake)
23 - The Legend of Zelda (Koji Kondo)
22 - Cinema Paradiso (Ennio Morricone)
21 - Howl's Moving Castle (Joe Hisaishi)
20 - Zorba the Greek (Mikis Theodorakis)
19 - Gladiator (Hans Zimmer, Lisa Gerrard)
18 - Brideshead Revisted (Geoffrey Burgon)
17 - Lawrence of Arabia (Maurice Jarre)
16 - Pride and Prejudice (Carl Davis)
15 - Doctor Zhivago (Maurice Jarre)
14 - The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly (Ennio Morricone)
13 - The Piano (Michael Nyman)
12 - Doctor Who (Delia Derbyshire, Ron Grainer, Murray Gold)
11 - Indiana Jones (John Williams)
10 - Game of Thrones (Ramin Djawadi)
09 - Out of Africa (John Barry)
08 - Jurassic Park (John Williams)
07 - Chariots of Fire (Vangelis)
06 - Pirates of the Caribbean (Klaus Badelt, Hans Zimmer)
05 - Schindler's List (John Williams)
04 - Harry Potter (John Williams, Patrick Doyle, Nicholas Hooper, Alexandre Desplat)
03 - The Mission (Ennio Morricone)
02 - Lord of the Rings (Howard Shore)
01 - Star Wars (John Williams)


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 1-3 from this set, a set that has the magic needed to make these works come alive.


----------



## Enthusiast

Philidor said:


> Dunnow why the guy (or girl?) on the cover is looking that angrily ...


Isn't it a form of poverty porn?


----------



## Floeddie

Brahms Piano Concerto No.1




Andras Schiff - Orchestra of The Age of Enlightenment

For assistance with playing Spotify links, please send me a PM.


----------



## Vasks

*Offenbach - Overture to "Vert-Vert" (Karajan/DG)
Gouvy - Cantate le printemps (Houtmann/K617)
T. Dubois - Suite concertante for Cello, Piano & Orchestra (Heisser/Mirare)*


----------



## Rogerx

Volckmar - Trios & Quartets

Arte Ensemble

Volckmar, A V: Quartet in C major for Clarinet, Violin, Viola & Violoncello
Volckmar, A V: Quartet in F major for Clarinet, Violin, Viola & Violoncello
Volckmar, A V: Trio in B flat major for Clarinet, Violoncello & Piano
Volckmar, A V: Trio in C major for Violin, Violoncello & Piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35*

This doesn't have the greatest sound quality, but Toscanini isn't dialing this one in; it's very nuanced.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dohnanyi's 2nd quartet - this week's quartet lovers' choice. I only listened to the quartet.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 9 in E minor* from this *Boult* set:


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto & Lalo: Symphonie espagnole

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko, Omer Meir Wellber


----------



## Philidor

Bach for today.

*J. S. Bach: "Es ist ein trotzig und verzagt Ding" BWV 176*

Johanette Zomer, Ingeborg Danz, Peter Kooy
Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Enthusiast

A lovely disc. The clarinet concerto is one of my favourites - mellow yet smiling; leaning towards slower speeds than fast - and the other pieces adorn it well.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Philidor

Still struggling through.

*Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 4 C major op. 47*
(original 1930 version)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work --- *Nørgård Symphony No. 4* with *John Storgårds/Oslo PO*:










A fabulous piece! I believe Nørgård certainly captured the bizarre world of Adolf Wölfli.


----------



## Art Rock

__
*Lepo Sumera: Concerto for mixed chorus and string orchestra, Though Your Homeland May Be in Dark For Long, Mushroom Cantata, Island Maiden´s Song from the Sea (Tallinn Chamber Orchestra, Tõnu Kaljuste, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Various Solists, BIS).*

A CD to show off the choral side of this Estonian composer. The concerto (1997) is part fun, part solemn, and all around interesting. TYHMBIDFL is almost shorter than the name. The mushroom cantata for mixed chorus, flute, piano and percussion (1983) is all about mushrooms (the text is a list of Latin names for various species), while the music is somewhat belligerent at times. I like the piece, but find it less convincing than the concerto. Island Maiden´s Song from the Sea (1988) includes "actors" in the line-up, but their roles are more delivered as Sprechgesang and fit well with the rest - which tends to be chaotic in places but effective. Another intriguing CD from this composer who died too early of heart failure at age 50.


----------



## Philidor

Next Prokofiev.

*Serge Prokofiev: Concerto for piano left hand B-flat major op. 53 ("No. 4")*

Alexander Toradze, piano
Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre
Valery Gergiev


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 2 and 3 - not radical but good stuff.


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez

Dérive 1
Dérive 2








*


----------



## EvaBaron

Beethoven string quartet no. 3, slowly making progress. I try to listen to each quartet at least 3 times to get a feel for it, this is the first time I listened to the 3rd, so I expect in a few days I’ll be starting with no. 4


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works
part twenty two for the rest of today.

_Fugue_ for in D for string quintet op.posth.137 (1817):
String Quintet in C-minor op.104, arr. of Piano Trio no.3
in C-minor op.1 no.3 (orig. bet. 1793-95 - arr. 1817):









_Bagatelle_ in B-flat WoO60 (1818):
_(11) Bagatelles_ for piano op.119 (1822):









Piano Sonata no.29 in B-flat [_Hammerklavier_]
op.106 (bet. 1817-18):
‎Piano Sonata ‎‎No.30‎‎ in E ‎‎op.109‎‎ (1820):‎
Piano Sonata no.31 in A-flat op.110 (1821):
Piano Sonata no.32 in C-minor op.111 (bet. 1821-22):


----------



## Philidor

One of the most obvious pieces for the Trinity Sunday (today) is the Third Part of the Clavierübung. 27 = 3x3x3 pieces, 2x3 Kyrie settings, 3 Gloria settings, together 9 = 3x3 pieces for the "Missa Brevis", 3 flats for the framing prelude and fugue in E-flat major ... this one of my favourite recordings for this magnificent set:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Dritter Teil der Clavierübung BWV 552, 669-689, 802-805*

Kevin Bowyer
Marcussen organ of Sct. Hans Kirke, Odense, Denmark (III/37)


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-3rd Symphony and Haydn Variations.

Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.


----------



## campy

Beethoven's opus 61.


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*

CD 11: Symphony No. 8. The last CD for today (I also noticed that yesterday I posted that I listened to the third rather than the seventh which I actually played - a copy/paste error from a previous day, I can still tell the difference, sick or not). Anyway, the eighth. My least favourite Mahler symphony, even though it still scores a healthy 4/6 ("important") on the Artrockometer. I will not list all the forces involved, but this is a decent rendition, not overblown, and among the better ones for me.


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Symphony No.3
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra| Klaus Makela


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi in Bremen......( with the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie)

Beethoven-6th and 2nd Symhonies.


----------



## EvaBaron

So because a member of this forum recommended it to me, tonight I’ll be listening for the first time ever to Mendelssohn’s 3rd symphony, hope I like it! To warm up I’ll listen to his 4th, recording by Szell/ClevelandSO, and after that this


----------



## WVdave

Elgar; Violin Concerto In B Minor 
Jascha Heifetz, London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Malcolm Sargent
RCA Victor LVT-1030 Vault Treasures Series, Vinyl, LP, Mono, 1956.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, New World Symphony*

Wait, this is from 1929? This is a great remastering. The interpretation is great also.


----------



## EvaBaron

EvaBaron said:


> View attachment 169656
> 
> So because a member of this forum recommended it to me, tonight I’ll be listening for the first time ever to Mendelssohn’s 3rd symphony, hope I like it! To warm up I’ll listen to his 4th, recording by Szell/ClevelandSO, and after that this
> View attachment 169658


So I just finished listening and I absolutely love it already


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32*
_
Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
Paavo Järvi_


----------



## Merl

A really interesting interpretation of Shosty's 6th quartet. I'll be returning to this one again.


----------



## EvaBaron

And to finish of tonight’s listening spree, Mozart’s clarinet concerto played by Robert Marcellus. This is a first as well. Read that the 2nd movement is achingly beautiful so will be looking forward to that, currently at the beginning of the first movement. Thanks to Trout’s recommended list I just picked the nr. 1 spot blindly since I’m not in the mood for more research on this forum for recordings, it’s too late for that


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64*

_Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich
Paavo Järvi_

Played at a fairly sluggish tempo, Tchaikovsky's brilliant symphony loses a lot of it's power and charm.


----------



## Chilham

Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 2
Takács Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## tortkis

Ivan Fedele: Quartetti 2 & 3, Viaggiatori della notte & Electra Glide - Arditti String Quartet (Stradivarius)


----------



## Klavierman

Excellent playing and sound. I mainly bought this for the Ginastera, but the other two works are very enjoyable, too.


----------



## pmsummer

DANSES POPULAIRES
_Françaises et Anglaises XVI c._
*Thoinot Arbeau - John Playford*
Jeremy Barlow - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Here is a new release of Honeck and PSO which I have been looking forward to.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Will go back to Toscanini/Brahms..

Brahms PC2


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Pärt: Symphony No. 4 "Los Angeles"


----------



## Neo Romanza

My soul needed some *Rachmaninov* works for two pianos, so now playing *Suite for Two Pianos Nos. 1 & 2* with *Ashkenazy/Previn* from this box set:


----------



## Rogerx

Hahn: Poèmes & Valses
Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


Hahn, R: Le rossignol éperdu
Hahn, R: Premières valses


----------



## 13hm13

TCHAIKOVSKY: SYMPHONY NO.5


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Penderecki Capriccio for Violin and Orchestra* with *Wanda Wilkomirska/Penderecki/Polish Radio National SO* from this tremendous 2-CD set:


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Rouse Odna Zhizn* with *Gilbert/New York PO*:


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Solo Concertos, Vol. 3

Roald Reinecke (violin), Eberhard Palm (violin), Fred Roth (violin), Ludwig Guttler (trumpet), Burkhard Glaetzner (oboe), Kurt Sandau (trumpet), Heinz Stiefel (trumpet)

New Bach Collegium Musicum Leipzig, Max Pommer

Concerto for 3 violins, strings & continuo in D major (reconstruction), BWV 1064R
Concerto for Three Violins in C major, BWV1064
Concerto in D major, BWV1045
Oboe Concerto in D minor, BWV1059


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Enjoying Mozart's Milano quartets.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 2 D major KV 155*

Armida Quartet


----------



## Philidor

There was one cantata left from yesterday ...

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Gelobet sei der Herr" BWV 129*

Yukari Nonoshita, Robin Blaze, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

PROKOFIEV, S.: Symphony No. 5 / The Year 1941

São Paulo Symphony, Alsop


----------



## Jay




----------



## Philidor

Now some keyboard work.

*Aleksandr Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 2 G-sharp minor op. 19 ("Sonate-fantaisie")*

Vladimir Ashkenazy
Marc-André Hamelin
Vladimir Sofronitzky


----------



## Merl

Should make for a nice drive-in to work. A quality ensemble


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part
twenty three for this morning.

_March_ in D [_Zapfenstreich_] for twelve winds, snare drum, bass drum,
triangle and cymbals WoO20 (poss. c. 1810, with trio added in 1822):

with the Berlin PO Wind Ensemble









_Bundeslied_ [_Song of Fellowship_] for soprano, alto, three-part choir,
two clarinets, two bassoons and two horns op.122 [Text: Johann
Wolfgang von Goethe] (1822): a)
_Opferlied_ [_Song of Sacrifice_] - final version for soprano, mixed choir
and orchestra op.121b [Text: Friedrich von Matthisson] (1824): b)


a) no solo vocalists featured, despite the forces listed above
b) with Lorna Hayward (sop.)









_Missa solemnis_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed
choir and orchestra op.123 (bet. 1819-23):


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Simon Boccanegra

Piero Cappuccilli (Boccanegra), Mirella Freni (Amelia/Maria), José van Dam (Paolo), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Jacopo Fiesco), José Carreras (Gabriele)

La Scala Chorus & Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mozart - Magic Flute and Cosi fan tutte Overtures, Thamos, King of Egypt excerpts, Symphony 36
Gielen/SWR SO, WDR SO









Suk - Summer Tale, Fantastic Scherzo
Mackerras/Czech Phil









Braga Santos - Symphony 4, Symphonic Variations
Cassuto/RTE National SO









Rorem - Flute Concerto, Violin Concerto
Serebrier/Royal Liverpool PO; Quint, violin Khamer, flute


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Vol.5 CD1

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie/ Strauss, R: Symphonic Fantasy on Die Frau ohne Schatten, TrV234a



Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2021-10-19
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Brandenburgischen Konzerte 5 - 3 & 6








*


----------



## Enthusiast

I have a few Mozart violin concertante recordings lined up to enjoy and compare for today. This has been the first - I played the sinfonia concertante (K 364) and the 1st and 5th concertos - and is, of course, perfection.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius : Kullervo op.7
Marianna Rorholm, soprano / Jorma Hynnine, baritone
Los Angeles Philharmonic, dir. Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Saariaho - Notes On Light, Orion & Mirage*

Karita Mattila (soprano) & Anssi Karttunen (cello)
Orchestre de Paris Orchestre de Paris, Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Saariaho: Quatre Instants, Terra Memoria & Émilie Suite*

Karen Vourc’h (soprano)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg, Marko Letonja


----------



## Enthusiast

The first of these two discs. Excellent.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

CD2

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 5 'Emperor' & 0

Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Suk: Complete works for String Quartet, Piano Quintet (Minguet Quartett, Matthias Kirschnereit, CPO, 2 CD's)*

CD2: Piano Quintet Opus 8, coupled with a number of shorter works for string quartet. The piano quintet is to my taste not as strong as the piano quartet, but still a substantial and worthwhile piece. The assorted works for string quartet are entertaining.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part twenty 
four for either side of some laundry duty.

_33 Variations on a Waltz by Anton Diabelli‎ _for piano
op.120 (bet. 1819-23):









_(6) Bagatelles_ for piano op.126 (1824):









Symphony no.9 [_Choral_] in D-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed
choir and orchestra op.125 [Text: Friedrich Schiller] (bet. 1822-24):


----------



## Rogerx

Lieder: Berg, Schumann, Wolf, Shostakovich, Brahms

Matthias Goerne Daniil Trifonov


----------



## Vasks

Just the Mass


----------



## Enthusiast

Even with Grumiaux doing the same works fresh in my ears this is a really lovely record - ideal Mozart.


----------



## Floeddie

*Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor Op.16/Lyric Pieces*





For help with playing Spotify links, please send me a PM.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73, "Emperor"* with *Brendel/Levine/CSO* from this set:


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphony No. 2, Pan and Syrinx & Aladdin Suite

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Swedish Radio Chorus, Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Bernstein "On the Waterfront" Suite* with the composer conducting the *New York PO* from this amazing set:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Brahms: Symphonies 1-4
Beethoven: Symphonies 1-2*
Sir Charles Mackerras & the Scottish Chamber Orchestra 

The Brahms Symphonies were a very recent purchase and I really enjoyed the set. They won’t be displacing Otto Klemperer’s Philharmonia cycle as my favourites but Mackerras made a very strong impression with me. It will be a set I’ll be revisiting that’s for certain.

I then listened to Mackerras’ recordings of Beethoven’s First and Second Symphonies with the same orchestra. To be honest, Harnoncourt’s cycle with Chamber Orchestra of Europe didn’t really click with me. Mackerras Cycle is the opposite (in part because the Ninth uses the Philharmonia) and I thoroughly enjoyed these readings. I have grown to regard the Second Symphony highly and this performance is superb.

In both sets of recordings, the Scottish Chamber Orchestra sounded fantastic and Mackerras made equally strong impressions with both composers.

It has made me reconsider some of my preferences, in Beethoven especially. Revisiting Mackerras’ Beethoven has been very interesting and I plan to listen to further performances from this set soon. 

*Beethoven: Razumovsky Quartets Op.59 Nos. 1 & 2*
The Tokyo String Quartet 

My current listening, this is from the second String Quartet cycle on Hyperion. This was the first set I bought and one I return to (along with the Amadeus Quartet Cycle). 

I haven’t listened to these pieces for a while so it’s nice to listen with fresher ears.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Tianwa Yang (violin), Gabriel Schwabe (cello)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Antoni Wit


----------



## Enthusiast

Three more symphonies - 4 to 6 - from this set. Harnoncourt's 4th is great (as was his Concertgebouw 4 in a very different way) and he makes a stronger case for 6 than many manage.


----------



## Enthusiast

Irresistible! Concertos 4 and 5 - I've listened to Mozart violin concertos from three quite different violinists today and enjoyed every minutes of them:


----------



## Art Rock

*Miklós Sugár: Ear Mouvements, Short Story, Fluctus, Models, Percupisy, Iris (Various, Hungaroton)*

My other CD by this Hungarian composer. An intriguing selection of chamber music with plenty of electronics.


----------



## Bruce

Jay said:


>


I find Perle's works, with a few exceptions, rather difficult to enjoy, but these are quite nice. His style seems to fit the woodwinds perfectly.


----------



## Bruce

Art Rock said:


> *Miklós Sugár: Ear Mouvements, Short Story, Fluctus, Models, Percupisy, Iris (Various, Hungaroton)*
> 
> My other CD by this Hungarian composer. An intriguing selection of chamber music with plenty of electronics.


So far, I'm finding Ear Mouvements really fascinating. Great mix of acoustics and electronics. Thanks AR!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ludwig van Beethoven - various works part twenty five
of twenty five for the next few hours.

The endgame after what has been an absorbing nine days. The late
quartets can be a lot to take in with nothing else to break them up
apart from a couple of cups of coffee but I think I owe it not just to
the great man himself but also the Alban Berg Quartet.

String Quartet no.12 in E-flat op.127 (bet. 1823-24):
String Quartet no.15 in A-minor op.132 (bet. 1823-25):
String Quartet no.13 in B-flat op.130 (bet. 1825-26):
_Große Fuge_ in B-flat for string quartet op.133 (bet. 1825-26):
String Quartet no.14 in C-sharp minor op.131 (1826):
String Quartet no.16 in F op.135 (1826):


----------



## Bruce

Lined up for today, we have a selection from the following discs:
































*Wellesz *- Symphony No. 8 - Gottfried Rabl/Vienna RSO

*Saint-Saëns* - Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 33 - Torleif Thedéen (cello); Jean-Jacques Kantorow/Tapiola Sinfonietta
One of those huge boxes from Amazon for 99¢. I was surprised to find a recording of this quality among them.

*Lepo Sumera* - Symphony No. 6 - Paavo Järvi/Estonian NSO

*Sir George Dyson* - Agincourt - Vernon Handley/Bournemouth Symphony Chorus and Orchestra

I've listened to _Agincourt _a few times, and am having a hard time warming up to it. The melodies and harmonies seem to wander rather aimlessly to me. More auditions will be necessary, but in future.


----------



## eljr

*Debussy in Resonance*

Joanna Goodale

*Release Date:* 27th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* PTY422269
*Label:* Paraty
*Length:* 56 minutes


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Carlos Chávez Piano Concerto (1940) and Meditación (1918) for piano


----------



## jim prideaux

I can find it rather difficult to put into words why I might enjoy certain interpretations more than others......and Paavo Jarvi's performance of the Beethoven 6th is an example.

Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie's interpretation seems ideal to me.


----------



## sAmUiLc

For its content..








Pnina Salzman (Vol. 2)


Pnina Salzman (Vol. 2). Doremi: DHR7830. Buy CD or download online. Yona Ettlinger (clarinet), Pnina Salzman (piano), Uzi Wiesel (cello)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Penderecki Largo for Cello and Orchestra* with *Arto Noras/Antoni Wit/Warsaw National PO*:










Aside from the composer's own recordings of his music on EMI and Dux (amongst other labels), this Wit series remains invaluable for the Penderecki fan.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Penderecki Kosmogonia* with various soloists and *Wit/Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir*:










An excellent performance, but doesn't quite eclipse this earlier one (now reissued on Cold Spring):


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Rachmaninoff... what can I say? I despise most of his big works (PC's 2 & 3 which I'll probably listen to tomorrow, Symphony no. 2), but I still have to try.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Britten Phaedra, Op. 93* with *Sarah Connolly/Gardner/BBC SO*:


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Rachmaninoff... what can I say? I despise most of his big works (PC's 2 & 3 which I'll probably listen to tomorrow, Symphony no. 2), but I still have to try.


I personally love all facets of Rachmaninov's oeuvre. From the solo piano works to symphonies to the operas, there's some incredible music here.


----------



## pmsummer

LE SIÈCLE DU TITIEN
*La Musique à Venise*, 1490-1576
Doulce Memoire
Denis Raisin Dadre - direction
_
Astrée_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Jeu de Cartes*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Elgar Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82* with *Ehnes/Armstrong*:










I haven't heard this work in ages. Beautiful performance so far.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Merl

Not played since I reviewed the Lyric Suite recordings . Time to change that.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Debussy* - La Mer

Hallé Orchestra, Mark Elder
Performance Duration - 25 minutes, 8 seconds

A previous BBC Radio 3 Record Review/Building A Libray top recommendation from not too long ago and Gramophone Magazine's Rob Cowan's 'top choice' in 2018.

Personally speaking, I find it preferable to F-Z Roth's period instrument recent RR/BAL recommendation.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

More Rachmaninoff, the 6 moments musicaux, op. 16 (less interesting than the préludes, but still quite alright) and the Cello Sonata, op. 19. Quite good, especially the 4th movement


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn - Ilse von Alpenheim, Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati – Keyboard Works, Vol. 1 
Both CDs.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *String Quartet No. 8* in E minor, Op. 59, No. 2
Emerson String Quartet (1994)
Eugene Drucker, violin; Philip Setzer, violin; Lawrence Dutton, viola; David Finckel, cello









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Leonore Overture No. 3*, Op. 72b
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1963)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

SWEDISH ORCHESTRAL FAVOURITES, VOL. 2

Atterberg, Suite No. 3 for Violin, Viola and String Orchestra, Op. 19, No. 1


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Janáček String Quartet No. 2, "Intimate Letters"* with the *Pavel Haas Quartet*:


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Onslow: Complete Chamber Music for Wind Instruments


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Yoshimatsu Symphony No. 5, Op. 87* from this recording:


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

I enjoyed these symphonies so much I've listened to them again a few times now. I'll definitely need to check out more works from Bomtempo.

*Bomtempo: *Symphony No. 1, Op. 11
*Bomtempo: *Symphony No. 2

Álvaro Cassuto
Algarve Orchestra









-

I've always neglected the 8th, but it's a great smaller work between the larger 6th, 7th and 9th works. Love the final movement.

*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93

Rafael Kubelík
Berliner Philharmoniker
1976


----------



## sAmUiLc

including PC3


----------



## Klavierman

Superb in all aspects.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

A little program I devised:

*Yun
Gong-Hu for harp and string orchestra
Ursula Holliger, harp
Camerata Bern
Heinz Holliger

Penderecki
Symphony No. 5, "Korean"
Polish National RSO
Wit*

From these recordings:


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

CD 4
Haydn
Symphony No. 43 in E flat major, Hob. I:43 ‘Merkur’ (Mercury)
Symphony No. 59 in A major, Hob. I:59 ‘Feuer-Symphonie’ (Fire)


Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Schoenberg
Pierrot Lunaire, Op. 21
Lucy Shelton, soprano
Da Capo Chamber Players*


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Someone posted this not all that long ago ( I suspect it was Rogerx), anyway thank you it was great!


----------



## Rogerx

Stenhammar: Midvinter

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Swedish Radio Choir, Esa-Pékka Salonen

Stenhammar: Midvinter (Midwinter), Op. 24
Stenhammar: Serenade for Orchestra, Op. 31
Stenhammar: Suite from the incidental music to Rabindranath Tagore's play 'Chitra', Op. 43


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Good morning. No, today is no holiday afaik, but a good time to listen to Bach's cantatas for "Ratswechsel", the annual inauguration of a new town council. This one is from Mühlhausen 1708.

*J. S. Bach: "Gott ist mein König" BWV 71*

Barbara Schlick, Kai Wessel, Guy de Mey, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman










Koopman is great here, as mostly with the early cantatas.


----------



## Philidor

Next cantata for Ratswechsel, Leipzig 30 August 1723.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Preise, Jerusalem, den Herrn" BWV 119*

Deborah York, Ingeborg Danz, Mark Padmore, Peter Kooy
Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## 13hm13

As far as i know, this recording only on rare Melodiya LP (1978):
Dylana Jenson plays Sibelius concerto live from 1978 Tchaikovsky Competition in Moscow (rare vinyl)
Dylana Jenson - Violin
USSR State Academy Symphonic Orchestra 
Pavel Kogan - Conductor


----------



## tortkis

Marin Marais: Deuxième livre de pièces de viole (1701) - François Joubert-Caillet, L'Achéron (Ricercar)


----------



## 13hm13

Symphony No. 1 ... on ...

Atterberg - Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra • Stig Westerberg • Norrköping Symphony Orchestra • Sten Frykberg – Symphony No. 1 / Symphony No. 4, 'Sinfonia Piccola


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Haydn - Symphonies 95, 99 and 104
Gielen/SWR SO, Saarbrucken Radio SO
Gielen‘s Haydn is better than his Mozart, I think.









Martinu -Concerto for 2 Pianos
Schnittke - Concerto for Piano 4 Hands, Hommage a Grieg, Polyphonic Tango
Oue/North German Radio SO; Genova and Dimitrov Piano Duo









Dyson - The Canterbury Pilgrims
Hickox/LSO; Kenny, Tear, Roberts









Brahms - Symphonies 3 and 4
Mackerras/Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Not my favourite Brahms disc but still worth a listen









Brian - Symphonies 8, 21 and 26
Walker/New Russia State SO


----------



## MusicSybarite

Klavierman said:


> Superb in all aspects.
> View attachment 169703


I wasn't aware of this recording. Thank you!


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66

James Ehnes (violin), Robert deMaine (cello)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Road-testing two recent Delius acquisitions this morning.​The songs for voice and piano - Delius composed about 60 all told, mainly set to Danish and Norwegian texts - are predominantly from the earlier stages of Delius's career when he was more of a conventional late romantic in terms of his musical evolution.

I haven't read many positive reports about Delius's final opera (one of numerous recurring criticisms is the bathetic ending which I gather is not how Jacobsen's story pans out), but I've followed my nose here seeing I've been happy enough with virtually every other vocal work with orchestra I've heard from him prior to this. Whether I'll be sufficiently daring to gird my loins for the gargantuan _Mass of Life _any time soon is another matter, though.

_We Laughed When Days Were Merry _from_ Four Posthumous 
Danish Songs_ [Text: Holger Drachmann, posth. transl. by
Mark Stone] (orig. c.1895):
_Deux Melodies_ [Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1895):
_Let Springtime Come_ from _Seven Danish Songs_ for voice and
orchestra, version for voice and piano [Text: Frederick Delius,
after Jens Peter Jacobsen] (1897):
_Five Songs From the Danish - Set I_ [Texts: Frederick Delius,
after Ludvig Detlaf Greve Holstein and Jens Peter
Jacobsen] (c.1897 and 1900):
_Five Songs From the Danish - Set II_ [Texts: Frederick Delius,
after Jens Peter Jacobsen and Holger Drachmann]
(1891, c.1895 and 1897):
_Noch Ein Mal: Mitternachtslied Zarathustra_ (_Once Again: 
Zarathustra's Midnight Song_) [Text: Friedrich
Nietzsche] (1898):
_(4) Lieder nach Gedichten von Friedrich Nietzsche_ for voice (1898):
_Black Roses_ [Text: Frederick Delius, after Ernst Josephson] (1900):
_I Hear in the Night _from_ Four Posthumous Danish Songs_
[Text: Jelka Rosen, after Holger Drachmann] (1901):
_Summer Landscape_ [Text: Frederick Delius, after Holger
Drachmann] (1902):
_La lune blanche_ (_The White Moon_) [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1911):
_Chanson d'Automne_ (_Autumn Song_) [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1911):
_Avant que tu ne t'en ailles_ (_Before You Go Away_)
[Text: Paul Verlaine] (1919):

plus eleven other songs from between 1885 and 1898










_Fennimore and Gerda: Two Episodes from the Life of Niels Lyhne in Eleven 
Pictures - _opera after the novel _Niels Lyhne_ by Jens Peter Jacobsen
[Libretto: Frederick Delius, transl. by Peter Warlock] (1909-10):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The rarities here are _The Voyevoda_, which was reconstructed from orchestral parts for the original performance, as Tchaikovsky destroyed the manuscript, and the cantata _Moscow_, a commission for the coronation celebrations of Alexander III. _1812 i_s given in the choral arrangement made by Igor Buketoff and the _Sleeping Beauty_ excerpts are not the usual suite, but a free selection by Andrew LItton.

An excellent disc in spectacular Delos sound.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

CD 1

















*


----------



## Rogerx

CD 10
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770–1827)
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 ‘Emperor’
Stephen Kovacevich, piano
BBC Symphony Orchestra (No. 3)
London Symphony Orchestra (No. 5)
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's - later reissued on DG)*

CD 14: Josephslegende Symphonic Fragment, Schlagobers Orchestral Suite. In 1947, Strauss prepared a symphonic fragment from the one-act ballet Josephslegende (1914) for reduced orchestra, with a run time of about half an hour. Schlagobers (Whipped Cream), Op. 70, is a ballet in two acts from 1922. Both are full of beautiful music.
_ 
I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above. Recently I've been told that they were reissued as a box by DG, but I decided to leave the picture above up, as the CD numbering is different._


----------



## Floeddie

*Jean Sibelius - Complete Symphonies / Tone Poems
The Four Legends of Lemmikainen / Finlandia (CD1)*

Kurt Sanderling - Vassily Sinaisky


----------



## Philidor

Coming back to the habit of a lunch break quartet.

*Wolfgang Rihm: String Quartet No. 3 "Im Innersten" (1976)*

Miguet Quartet


----------



## Monsalvat

Paul Hindemith: *Sonatas for Solo Viola*
Nobuko Imai, viola (1992)

Some interesting things here. One of the movements in the second sonata has a tempo marking of 600-640 bpm to the quarter note, and the instruction "Tonschönheit ist Nebensache," which I interpret as "beauty of tone/sound is a minor detail." The notes to this CD point out that these sonatas were intended for Hindemith's own use. The first was written in 1919 and the last in 1937. Old meets new: these are all played on a Guarnerius viola from 1690.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Piano Trios

Julia Fischer (violin), Daniel Muller-Schott (cello) & Jonathan Gilad (piano)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Lutosławski: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4; Jeux vénitiens*

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## Philidor

The final, humoristic one.

*Serge Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 5 G major op. 55*

Alexander Toradze, piano
Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre
Valery Gergiev


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Shostakovich: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2*

Truls Mørk (cello)
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Art Rock

*Igor Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex (Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ferenc Fricsay, Ernst Haefliger, Herta Töpper, Kloth Engen, Paul Kuen, Ivan Sardi, DG)*

A thrift shop find of years ago - even cheaper than usual because the Bartok CD had gone AWOL. Never mind, I already had Bluebeard on CD, so I got this for the Oedipus. Although billed as an opera, it has distinctive oratorio qualities as well. The neoclassicism is not my favourite Stravinsky period, but it is good to hear this work.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (OSESP), Marin Alsop


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - various German/European dramatic works part
one scattered throughout the rest of this afternoon.

For this series I have resurrected previous comments which may be of
interest to anyone curious about some of the less charted territories of
KW's European output. This can be considered a 'Select Appeal' Alert!

******​Some may reasonably assume that Weill's career took off after he hit the jackpot in 1928 with _Die Dreigroschenoper_, but there were in fact a number of interesting works in the few years leading up to that - and with no shortage of both success and critical acclaim.

_Der Protagonist_ is Weill's second-oldest surviving stage work and is an example of the plot-within-the-plot style, involving a group of strolling players and focussing on the tension that exists between the overbearing, micromanaging leader and his sister (who might actually be his wife) - in effect a variation on the _Pagliacci_ theme. Weill hadn't yet developed the skewed cabaret approach for which he was to become famous but then the story is hardly appropriate for it - the music here is often closer to the turn-of-the-20s expressionist style of Paul Hindemith, and suits the action well. _Der Protagonist_ may not be 'fully-fledged' Weill, but it remains an assured effort by a composer only in his mid-20s and it goes a fair way in confirming that Weill already possessed a natural affinity for drama.

The two follow-up works, _Der neue Orpheus_ and _Royal Palace_, are shorter than _Der Protagonist_. _Der neue Orpheus_ takes the Orpheus/Euridice myth and places it in modern Berlin, thus making it a pocket-sized _zeitoper_ in all but name - the work's designation as a cantata notwithstanding. It packs a lot into its modest running time of little over a quarter of an hour.

_Royal Palace_ is arguably the first stage work in which Weill's soon-to-be familiar jazz/cabaret soundworld manifests itself, albeit intermittently. Again a distortion of a Hellenic myth transported to a modern setting, a woman (loosely based on Deianira, who became the wife of Hercules) is relentlessly pursued at the Royal Palace hotel by three men - husband, a previous flame and a would-be lover. Rather than making a choice she instead denies them all by opting for death.

_Mahagonny-Songspiel_ (a.k.a. '_Little Mahagonny'_) was conceived as a 'teaser' for what three years later became the large-scale opera _Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny_ - a surreal Brechtian satire about a trio of ne'er-do-wells who, after finding refuge in an unspecified location, take over and turn the place into a neo-Babylonian honeypot of vice, corruption and greed. Many of the trademark Weill elements are now slotted into place within this half-hour pilot work, which includes the two famous songs traditionally sung in English, _Alabama Song_ (a.k.a _Whisky Bar_) and _Benares Song_.

_Der Protagonist_ - opera in one act op.15
[Libretto: Georg Kaiser] (1924-25):









_Der neue Orpheus_ - cantata for soprano, solo violin and
orchestra op.16 [Text: Yvan Goll] (1925-26):
_Royal Palace_ - opera in one act op.17
[Libretto: Yvan Goll] (1925-26):









_Mahagonny-Songspiel_ - 'scenic cantata' in three parts for two tenors,
two basses, two actresses, two clarinets, two trumpets, trombone, 
alto saxophone, piano, two violins and timpani/percussion
[Text: Berthold Brecht/Elisabeth Hauptmann ***] (1927):

*** Elisabeth Hauptmann's lyrical contributions remained uncredited


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I never can understand why the 2nd Piano Concerto is performed so rarely, whilst the 1st gets done to death. I really like it, especially the slow movement with its solos for violin and cello. This performance is pretty good, maybe not quite in the same class as the Donohoe/Barshai recording, which has Kennedy and Stehen Isserlis in the slow movement, but still worth hearing. It too is complete and comes coupled to the rarely performed_ Concert Fantasy._


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss :Also Sprach Zarathustra/ Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24.


Staatskapelle Dresden- Rudolf Kempe


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Now excuse me while I whip my flesh with my discipline.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

CD 2

















*


----------



## Enthusiast

More quite early Mozart ...

K 297 from this:










This is one of the best sets of the horn concertos that I have heard:


----------



## campy

The "Linz," (#36 in C Major)


----------



## eljr

*A Meditation*

Sarah Sexton, Simon Johnson (organ), Eamonn Dougan, Julie Cooper, Alexandra Kidgell, Daniel Collins, Mark Dobell, Ben Davies, Elisabeth Paul, Jeremy Budd (tenor), Katy Hill
The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* COR16191
*Label:* Coro
*Length:* 78 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations


Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano), Bryanna West (alto), Jereme Wilkie (tenor), Ulises Zavaleta (tenor), Jorden Moss (baritone), Rex Bennett (bass), Charles Noble (viola), Marilyn de Oliveira (cello)

Portland State University Chamber Choir, Ethan Sperry


----------



## Vasks

*Ziehrer - Overture to "Das dumme Herz" (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Strauss - Alpine Symphony (Ashkenazy/London)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32
Concertgebouw
Haitink*

From this Decca/Tower Records Japanese reissued set -


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Flute Concerto & Clarinet Concerto, Op. 57 & Springtime on Funen, Op. 42



Hakan Rosengren (clarinet), Per Flemstrom (flute), Swedish, Par Fridberg (chorus master),, Asa Baverstam (soprano), Kjell Magnus Sandve (tenor), Per Hoyer (baritone), Andréas Thors (soprano), Linnéa Ekdahl (soprano)

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stockholm Boys Choir,

Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## EvaBaron

Tchaikovsky symphony no. 4
Really like this symphony, especially since I’ve heard it live. Feel like the first 2 movements are a bit too long than they ought to be. I think there’s a little too much repetition of the themes in the second movement especially. But the melodies are so wonderful I’m ok with it


----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Suk: A Summer's Tale, A Winter's Tale (Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Mogrelia, Naxos)*

A download from many years back (probably a Naxos freebie) that I burnt to CD. After Asrael, the symphonic poem A Summer's Tale is probably Suk's most popular work, and I have a number of versions in my CD collection. This one I chose for the coupling, the much rarer A Winter's Tale (based on Shakespeare).


----------



## Philidor

Next Prokofiev.

*Sergej Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2 G minor op. 63*

Shlomo Mintz, violin
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado










I realize that I hardly know this interesting music.


----------



## Floeddie

Stravinsky in America / Michael Tilson Thomas




Someone put this up here a few days ago, so thanks to the OP. I think I'll go buy this one for my library.


----------



## Merl

Not played this fine one for a few months. Resolved.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Merl said:


> Not played this fine one for a few months. Resolved.


A fine recording, indeed. I also like the Gabrieli Quartet's recording of these works on Chandos. The Walton Chandos series is wonderful.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Speaking of *Walton*...

NP:

*Walton
Violin Concerto
Lydia Mordkovitch, violin
London Philharmonic
Jan Latham-Koenig*


----------



## Enthusiast

The last two symphonies (7 & 8 or 8 & 9 of "The Unfinished" and "The Great" as prefer) from this:










Then the Rimsky from this:


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTO
_Laments for the Mighty in the 17th Century_
*Johannes Kapsperger - Giacomo Carissimi - Claudio Monteverdi - Francesco Provenzale - Luigi Rossi - Barbara Strozzi*
Romina Basso - Mezzo-Soprano
Latinitas Nostra
Theodoros Kitsos - Theorbo, Baroque Guitar
Andreas Linos - Bass Gamba
Markellos Chryssicos -Harpsichord,Organ, Artistic Direction
_
Naïve_


----------



## Philidor

After struggling with Nos. 2, 3 and 4, now harvesting the low hanging fruits:

*Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 B major op. 100*

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Last volume of this set (another set is already waiting to listen ) 

CD 1

















*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - various German/European dramatic
works part two for the rest of today.​
_Der Zar lässt sich photographieren_ is a light-hearted _zeitoper_ farce with modish music but the story retains a political undercurrent of sorts. This 45-minute work, an absolute delight, centres around a plot to assassinate the young and agreeable Tsar as he prepares to sit for a prearranged photograph in a swanky Parisian salon. The terrorists take over the salon and masquerade as the salon's staff, intending to murder the Tsar by means of a hidden firearm activated by the camera's squeezebulb. Just as the designated killer, an attractive girl, is poised to use the camera the Tsar's equerry enters to warn him that the police are on the trail of some would-be assassins. Playing for time, the imposter flirts with the Tsar, putting on a sensuous record and saying she needs to change her clothes. Lying him down on a sofa she covers him with some heavy cushions which make him unable to hear as well as see. Seizing their chance, the girl and the hidden gang escape and when normality has returned the Tsar, still none the wiser about the danger he was in, has his photograph taken by the proper photographer. The Tsar remarks on how the photographer looks different somehow - in order not to give the game away she explains that is because she has changed the lighting in the room.

The ballad _Vom Tod im Wald_ was originally designated for _Das Berliner Requiem_ but omitted, perhaps because its subject matter - a commentary on a vicious killing in the Mississippi backwoods (it's not made clear whether or not the murder was racially motivated) - was too much at odds with the lyrical content of the latter work.

_Das Berliner Requiem_, which used pre-existing Brecht poems, is a sombre cantata commemorating those faceless masses who die in war or by crime and persecution and are then forgotten. One section (and one which earned the work a little extra notoriety in the process) is a short elegy for the Marxist revolutionary Rosa Luxemburg, who was tortured and then shot dead by the Berlin _Freikorps_ militia in 1919.

_Die Dreigroschenoper_ hardly needs introducing, does it? Suffice to say that Weill's name was to be enshrined in perpetuity as a result of this earthy depiction of London lowlife, moved forward a century from John Gay's Georgian setting.

_Der Zar lässt sich photographieren_ [_The Tsar Has His Photograph Taken_]
- _opera buffa_ in one act op.21 [Libretto: Georg Kaiser] (1927):









_Vom Tod im Wald_ [_Death in the Forest_] - ballad for bass and
ten wind instruments op.23 [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1927):
_Das Berliner Requiem_ - 'kleine kantate' for three male voices, guitar,
banjo, organ, percussion and wind band [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1928):










_Die Dreigroschenoper_ [_The Threepenny Opera_] - 'play with music' in a
prologue and eight scenes, after the 18th century 'ballad opera' _The 
Beggar's Opera_ by John Gay [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht ***] (1928):

*** Elisabeth Hauptmann's German translation of Gay's text remained
uncredited, as did François Villon's 15th century ballad poetry and
the German translation of it by Karl Anton Klammer


----------



## Philidor

Nocturnals.

*Henri Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit (1976)*

Petersen Quartet


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Philidor

Another fine quartet.

*Mieczysław Weinberg: String Quartet No. 13 op. 118 (1977)*

Quatuor Danel


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

CD 2*

This is the last CD with recordings with Piet wiersma, listening to it was a great joy. The previous recording (CD1) with the organ from Noordbroek was great, especially the "Liebster Jesu wir sind hier" BWV 731 was of a lucid simplicity that was overwhelming.Each set has its strengths and weaknesses, although I found few here.Especially the modest-sized organs are a welcome change that may not be appreciated by everyone. Strange to consider that the organist only had a short time to live after this recording. This project that was sponsored among others by the Koninklijke Niemeijer BV, the brand that produced his favorite tobacco. We will never know, but he might still have been alive if he had stayed away from this unhealthy business.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

Solomon on piano. Wonderful performance.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Mozart: Symphonies 29 & 31 ‘Paris’
Charles Mackerras & the Scottish Chamber Orchestra* 

More Mackerras with the SCO, this time in Mozart. A beautiful pair of performances in all respects.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Franck: Piano Works, Symphonic Variations


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Carlo Maria Giulini: Wiener Philharmoniker (1991)

Giulini's Brahms cycle recorded in Vienna is, in general terms, slow but beautiful. If it wasn't so beautiful, it would drag, but I love to bask in the sound of the Vienna Philharmonic here.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Merl

A short listen to one piece before bed, Can't say which one I chose from these but a very strong recording.


----------



## Bkeske

Been traveling on business, and nice to be back with my music…

*Panocha Quartet : Martinů* - String Quartets No. 2 & No. 3. Supraphon 1983, Czechoslovakian release


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schnittke, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Bkeske

*Panocha Quartet : Martinů* - String Quartets No. 4 & No. 6. Supraphon 1988, Czechoslovakian release


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Itullian




----------



## sAmUiLc

#5


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Sublime.


----------



## Bkeske

*Janáček Quartet : Martinů *- String Quartet No. 5
*Vlach Quartet : Martinů *- String Quartet No. 7
Supraphon 1980, Czechoslovakian release


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:

*Vaughan Williams
A Sea Symphony
John Carol Case (baritone), Sheila Armstrong (soprano)
London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir

A London Symphony
London Philharmonic Orchestra

Sir Adrian Boult*

From this newly acquired Warner/Tower Records hybrid SACD set with a new remastering -


----------



## sAmUiLc

for the content.. If you click on the picture it gets enlarged so it gets easier to read.




__





METROPOLITAN OPERA GALA Honoring Sir Rudolf Bing (LIVE) * 2 ITEMS MINIMUM FOR INTERNATIONAL ORDERS FROM USA. ONLY $8.00 FEE PER ADDITIONAL ITEM SHIPPED. – Norberto Perdomo







www.norbertoperdomo.com


----------



## jambo

These work really well on piano, great playing from Rische.

C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Concerto in D minor, Wq 23, H 427
C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Concerto Solo in C major, Wq 112:1, H 190
C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Concerto in C minor, Wq 31, H 441

Michael Rische (piano)
Morten Schuldt-Jensen
Leipzig Chamber Orchestra
-

C.P.E. Bach: Piano Concerto in D minor, Wq 22, H 408
C.P.E. Bach: Piano Concerto in G major, Wq 43:5, H 475
C.P.E. Bach: Concerto for 2 Pianos and Orchestra in F major, Wq 46, H 408

Michael Rische (piano)
Rainer Maria Klaas (2nd piano)
Hans-Werner Mehling
Kammersymphonie Leipzig


----------



## Bkeske

*The Sibelius Academy Quartet : Sibelius* - String Quartet In A Minor & String Quartet In B Flat Major, Op. 4. Finlandia 1985


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dulova Harps On

I liked the Leclair tracks on the release I posted yesterday so this release seemed like the next logical step for tonight’s listening at work.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Boris Tchaikovsky* recording:










Truly a fantastic recording. I hear echoes of Shostakovich and Weinberg, but always with B. Tchaikovsky's own voice.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 52 Sonatas

Lucas Debargue (piano)
Disc 1


----------



## sAmUiLc

When Abbado was stunning! splendid!!


----------



## Bruce

Only one work on my evening program today: 

Josef Suk - Asrael - Karel Ančerl/South West German RSO, Baden-Baden


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Danzi: Music for Clarinet & Orchestra

Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon), Aurèle Nicolet (flute)

Münchener Kammerorchester, Württembergisches Kammerorchester, Hans Stadlmair, Jörg Faerber


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Britten
Christ's Nativity
BBC Singers
Steuart Bedford*

From the Britten _Complete_ Decca set -










I bought this set when it came out and it's truly a treasure trove of a hidden gems. I own the _Collector's Edition_ on EMI, too, but this performances in the Decca set are much authoritative since Britten had direct involvement with so many of these recordings. Also, the price of this Decca set now is OUTRAGEOUS!


----------



## Floeddie

*Bach - The Well Tempered Clavier: Sviatoslav Richter (4CD Set)*

*Tonight, I am listening to Prelude & Fugue Nos. 15-24 (CD4)*


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg - Music for String Orchestra

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Ole Kristian Ruud


----------



## sAmUiLc

for its content..
https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Works-Orchestra-François-Leleux/dp/B073JS43JL


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Next cantata for "Ratswechsel".

*J. S. Bach: "Gott, man lobet Dich in der Stille" BWV 5! = 120*

Hana Blazikova, Robin Blaze, Satoshi Mizukoshi, Peter Kooy
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Bruce

Tonight I listened once again to* Shostakovich's Eighth Symphony*. I had listened to this a few days ago, a recording by Mravinsky and the (then) Leningrad PO. When I posted it, someone pointed out that the pitch was wrong, having been transferred at too high a speed. Never having read a review of the recording, this was news to me. 

So I listened to it in D-flat minor, a key which I really can't stand. I refuse to have any works written in D-flat minor in my house. No wonder the symphony just didn't sit quite right with me. 

Therefore, I've chosen a recording in the proper key. And I enjoyed it more. But all joking aside, I did like this recording more than Mravinsky's. Perhaps only because the recording quality is better. But Noseda really does a nice job here.


----------



## jambo

I haven't posted them all in here, but I've listened to about 6 different performances of Sibelius 2nd symphony over the last week. I could easily keep listening to it over and over, but I think it's time to branch out... a little.

Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105

Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker
1967


----------



## Kiki

*Edvard Grieg*
_Piano Concerto_
*Krystian Zimerman / Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan *• 1981 • DG

A friend of mine sent a group of friends a video of his boy playing the first movement of the Grieg concerto in full tux in a half-empty concert hall. I suppose that was probably either a competition or a parents' gala. Of course I refrained from making comments about the performance. That would be missing the point. Obviously my friend was sharing a proud moment of his son performing on stage; so be a sport mate, praise the achievement, never mind the performance. None of our friends listen to this boring and elitist dead art called classical music, but intuitively everybody went crazy about the video. I think this is how normal sane people should react. (I am NOT being sarcastic.)

Come to think about it, I never felt any rapport with this concerto. Took a look at my harddisk, there are 4 recordings! One of them is a free CD from a magazine. The rest came from big boxes. I never set out to buy a recording of it. Out of curiosity, I tried to listen to one of them... Shall we say, I cannot foresee buying any recording of it in the future.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Liszt 1 & 2, Bartók 2 & 3, Rocky II


----------



## Kiki

Bruce said:


> Tonight I listened once again to* Shostakovich's Eighth Symphony*. I had listened to this a few days ago, a recording by Mravinsky and the (then) Leningrad PO. When I posted it, someone pointed out that the pitch was wrong, having been transferred at too high a speed. Never having read a review of the recording, this was news to me.
> 
> So I listened to it in D-flat minor, a key which I really can't stand. I refuse to have any works written in D-flat minor in my house. No wonder the symphony just didn't sit quite right with me.
> 
> Therefore, I've chosen a recording in the proper key. And I enjoyed it more. But all joking aside, I did like this recording more than Mravinsky's. Perhaps only because the recording quality is better. But Noseda really does a nice job here.


That pitch thing sounds like a more serious issue than I could imagine, at least for you. Sorry I hope I did not open a can of worms.

By the way, in case anybody is interested, that 1982 Mravinsky recording has been re-issued on CD by several labels. Apart from the original *Philips* and the identical *Icone *that have the wrong pitch, *Russian Disc* has issued releases in both wrong pitch and correct pitch, while *Alto*, *Altus *and *Regis *have definitely corrected the pitch in their releases. (Although their run times are still different, but that is another fascinating aspect of re-mastering.)


----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 1

Soloists from Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra


Pierné, G: Canzonetta, Op. 19
Pierné, G: Giration
Pierné, G: La Danseuse Espagnole
Pierné, G: Nuit Divine
Pierné, G: Pastorale for Wind Quintet
Pierné, G: Pastorale Variée, for wind
Pierné, G: Piano Quintet in E minor, Op. 41
Pierné, G: Pièce for Oboe and Piano
Pierné, G: Pièce for violin and piano
Pierné, G: Prélude de Concert Pour Basson et Piano
Pierné, G: Preludio e Fughetta for Wind
Pierné, G: Serenade, Op. 7
Pierné, G: Solo de concert for bassoon & piano, Op. 35
Pierné, G: Sonata Da Camera for flute, cello & piano, Op. 48
Pierné, G: Violin Sonata, Op. 36


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: not much time today 

Beethoven - Coriolan Overture, Leonora Overtures, Triple Concerto
Gielen/SWR SO, Saarbrucken Radio SO; Pienemann, Janigro, Demus 









Beethoven - Piano Sonatas
Korstick
CDs 2 and 3
One of my top 3 cycles.


----------



## HerbertNorman

I'm exploring the complete repertoire for horn.... My son has decided to learn the French Horn ... he likes the instrument ... I have some of the repertoire in my collection, but not all of it... 

Vivaldi - Concerto in F for Two Horns, Strings, and Continuo, RV 539

Telemann - Concerto in E-flat major, for 2 horns, strings, and continuo


----------



## Baxi

NP:








(2003)


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Starting with this complete set

Ewald Kooiman organ

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Russell Bennett: Old American Dances

Royal Northern College of Music Wind Orchestra, Clark Rundell, Mark Heron


Bennett, Robert: Autobiography
Bennett, Robert: Down to the Sea in Ships
Bennett, Robert: Four Preludes for Band
Bennett, Robert: Suite of Old American Dances
Bennett, Robert: Symphonic Songs for Band


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - German/European dramatic works part 
three for either side of lunch, with the longer third 
work to follow later this afternoon.​
_Happy End_, a homily on good, evil and redemption set in gangland Chicago, perhaps should have been titled _Unhappy Beginning_. With the Weill/Brecht tag-team riding high after the recent success of _The Threepenny Opera_ this new work was eagerly anticipated, but it was hexed from the start. Rehearsals were apparently difficult due to some instalments of the Brecht/Hauptmann script not being finished until the last minute, and at the premiere itself actress Helene Weigel (who was to become Bertolt Brecht's wife) decided to harangue the audience with a spontaneous blast of Marxist virtue signalling before the final number, _Hosanna Rockefeller_. Weigel's audience-alienating tirade reduced what was an already tense occasion to a farce and after a mere handful of further performances _Happy End_ was dead in the water, where it would be doomed to stay for nearly thirty years. Brecht's own left-wing stance was hardening significantly by this time, and eventually led to Lotte Lenya's famous quote that 'Weill felt he was unable to set _The Communist Manifesto_ to music'. Three of Weill/Brecht's more celebrated songs are here - _Bilbao Song_, _Surabaya Johnny_ and _Sailor's Tango_ - but the whole entity is near enough top-drawer Weill, and certainly undeserving of its unfortunate fate back in 1929.

The cantata-cum-radio play _Der Lindberghflug_ is both a curiosity and a rarity - a curiosity due to Weill sharing the compositional duties of the original version with another composer - in this instance, Paul Hindemith - although Weill soon excised Hindemith's contribution when rewriting the work for the concert hall, and a rarity as Brecht's text, adapted from Charles Lindbergh's own account of his famous transatlantic flight, contains no discernible hard-left political agenda. The whole concept may have a whiff of the potboiler about it on the surface but both men valued its worth as it was written originally for radio performance which meant reaching out to a wider - and therefore more proletarian - audience than the usual medium of concert hall or theatre could provide. Both versions of sorts are on this disc - one being an ancient performance of a truncated original helmed by Hermann Scherchen (who conducted the premiere in 1929) which serves as an important historical document despite the rough sound, the other a modern recording of the full revision conducted by Jan Latham-Koenig.

_Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny_, the operatic 'big brother' of the earlier pilot work _Mahagonny-Songspiel_, was the most expansive project which Weill and Brecht collaborated on, but it was also the one ultimately responsible for the breakdown in their partnership which had been creaking ominously since the _Happy End_ fiasco the year before. Brecht accused Weill of giving the music too music priority over the text when the latter made some changes prior to the opera embarking on a fresh run towards the end of 1930. It seems that Brecht was none too happy with some of the actual music either, saying it sounded like 'phoney Richard Strauss'. Ouch...

_Happy End_ - musical comedy in three acts [Libretto:
Bertolt Brecht/Elisabeth Hauptmann] (1929):









_Der Lindberghflug_ [_The Lindbergh Flight_] - cantata for speaker, tenor, baritone,
bass, mixed choir and orchestra. Revised version, with Paul Hindemith's
original musical contributions removed [Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1929):










_Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny_ [_The Rise and Fall of the City of 
Mahagonny_] - opera in three acts [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht] (1929-30):


----------



## Art Rock

*Igor Stravinsky: Faun and Shepherdess, The Fairy's Kiss, Ode (Cleveland Orchestra, Oliver Knussen, Lucy Shelton, DG)*

One of my favourite Stravinsky CD's outside his main works. Faun and Shepherdess is a romantic style composition for mezzo-soprano and orchestra from 1906. The Fairy's Kiss is a ballet in four scenes composed in 1928 and revised in 1950. Fortunately, Knussen opts for the complete ballet (43 minutes) rather than the better known concert suite titled Divertimento. The CD concludes with Ode, an Elegiacal Chant in Three Parts (in memory of Natalie Koussevitzky) from 1943.


----------



## Rogerx

Ropartz: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5

Orchestre Symphonique et Lyrique de Nancy, Sebastian Lang-Lessing


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss








*


----------



## Enthusiast

The 1st Act. I have to go out for a while but hope to have time for the remaining two acts later. Certainly I am on a high from what I have heard so far.


----------



## sbmonty

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9 In E Flat, Op. 70
Petrenko; Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: The Unknown Richard Strauss (Various, Koch, 15 CD's - later reissued on DG)*

CD 15: A Capella choral works. The last CD in this collection. Both unknown and very much worthwhile, these choral works by the Berlin Radio Choir - one of the best in the series. As usual with collections like these, there have been highlights and lowlights, but overall it has been fun going through these 15 discs.
_ 
I downloaded these 15 CD's many years ago and burnt them to a DVD. I don't think they were actually released as a box and finding the fourteen separate cover images on the web was too much work, so I made the one above. Recently I've been told that they were reissued as a box by DG, but I decided to leave the picture above up, as the CD numbering is different._


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Works for violin & piano

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Jérôme Ducros (piano)


----------



## Vasks

*Wiren - Concert Overture #1 (Dausgaard/cpo)
Nystroem - Ishavet (Jarvi/BIS)
Rosenberg - Concerto #1 for Strings (Goritzki/cpo)*


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Coriolan Ouvertüre, Symphony No. 6, Symphony No. 5_
*Berliner Philharmoniker/ Herbert von Karajan* • 1966 Live • King International

A really slow Coriolan, followed by a slow 6th that sounds amazingly big, plus a slow 5th that pushes brutally then turns into an ox-cart tour around a gothic cathedral.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Art Rock

_
_
*Lepo Sumera: Piano Concerto, Come Cercando ("Like Searching"), For B.B.B. And His Friends, Piece From The Year 1981, Symphōne (Various, Finlandia)*


This CD, a sort of compilation of Sumera's works kicks off with the somewhat minimalist Piece From The Year 1981 for solo piano played by Lauri Väinmaa. More substantial are two orchestral pieces from the late nineties, played by the Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra under Juha Kangas (Come Cercando and Symphōne) - this is more like the Sumera works I listened to earlier these weeks. The most prominent piece here is the Piano Concerto (1987/1997), performed by Lauri Väinmaa and the Estonian National Symphony Orchestra under Arvo Volmer. The CD closes with For B.B.B. And His Friends, a chamber music piece for flute and guitar, played by Jaan Oun and Heiki Mätlik. And that was the sixth and last of my Sumera CD's. On we go to other 'S composers' until we eventually reach Szymanski.....


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This disc, at a total of 42'47" might be a little short on time but who cares with performances of this quality. Stokowski's performances of these two Tchaikovsky peices have rightly acquired legendary status and anyone who loves Tchaikovsky and/or these works shoud definitely have them in their collection. An all time great disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Piano Concerto & Lyric Pieces

Javier Perianes (piano)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo



*Edvard Hagerup Grieg (15 June 1843 – 4 September 1907)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Choral Fantasy


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 4*

Comparing the two, Harnoncourt is more fussy, and his phrasing is noticeably clipped. Blomstedt has a better sense of flow.


----------



## Philidor

HQEL. (High quality easy listening).

*Franz Schubert: Piano Trio Nr. 2 E-flat major op. 100 D 929*

Trio Fontenay


----------



## sAmUiLc

Hummel








Trumpet Concerto with Berlin Phil and Karajan

for the content of the disc








Maurice André - "Le Meilleur De Moi-Même"


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1988 CD release of ""Le Meilleur De Moi-Même"" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:

*Vaughan Williams
A Pastoral Symphony
New Philharmonia Orchestra

Symphony No. 4 in F minor
New Philharmonia Orchestra

Sir Adrian Boult*

From this newly acquired Warner/Tower Records hybrid SACD set with a new remastering -


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Dandrieu/Corelli: Opus 1

Le Consort: Theotime Langois de Swarte, Sophie de Bardonneche, Louise Pierrard, Hanna Salzenstein, Justin Taylor



Corelli: Sonata da camera a tre, Op. 2 No. 12 in G major
Corelli: Sonata da camera a tre, Op. 4 No. 1 in C major
Corelli: Sonata da camera Op. 2 No. 8
Dandrieu, J F: La Corelli
Dandrieu, J F: Trio Sonata Op.1 No. 1
Dandrieu, J F: Trio Sonata Op.1 No. 2
Dandrieu, J F: Trio Sonata Op.1 No. 4
Dandrieu, J F: Trio Sonata Op.1 No. 5
Dandrieu, J F: Trio Sonata Op.1 No. 6
Dandrieu, J F: Trio Sonata, Op. 1 No. 3


----------



## jambo

I'm on a bit of a Bernstein bender all of a sudden.

*Sibelius: *Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
*Sibelius: *Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104

Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
1967
-

*Barber: *Violin Concerto, Op. 14
*Hindemith: *Violin Concerto

Isaac Stern (violin)
Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
1964-67


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Hartmann* symphonies...

*Symphony No. 5
Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra
Michael Schønwandt*

From this set -










A Stravinskian Neoclassical work, but filtered through Hartmann's own compositional lens. Fun!


----------



## Philidor

From my ears' perspective, this symphony is far better accessible than Nos. 2, 3 and 4:

*Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6 E-flat minor op. 111*

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Enthusiast

Acts 2 and 3 - listening to this today has been a real treat.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 4/Prokofiev: The Prodigal Son, Op. 46

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*(B.) Tchaikovsky
The Murmuring Forest Suite
Saratov Conservatory Symphony Orchestra
Kirill Ershov*










Next up:

*Elgar
The Music Makers, Op. 69
Dame Janet Baker (mezzo-soprano), Frederick Jackson (director)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir
Sir Adrian Boult*

From this set -


----------



## Philidor

Now again the Quartet of the Week.

*Ernö Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 2 D-flat major op. 15*

Kocian Quartet


----------



## Bruce

Kiki said:


> That pitch thing sounds like a more serious issue than I could imagine, at least for you. Sorry I hope I did not open a can of worms.
> 
> By the way, in case anybody is interested, that 1982 Mravinsky recording has been re-issued on CD by several labels. Apart from the original *Philips* and the identical *Icone *that have the wrong pitch, *Russian Disc* has issued releases in both wrong pitch and correct pitch, while *Alto*, *Altus *and *Regis *have definitely corrected the pitch in their releases. (Although their run times are still different, but that is another fascinating aspect of re-mastering.)


Oh, actually, it didn't bother me. However, that was the only recording of the work I have, and the only one I'd ever heard, so I didn't have anything to compare it with. It was interesting to listen to other recordings. But not being blessed (or cursed) with perfect pitch, I was completely unaware that the pitch was a little off. Thanks for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## Philidor

Next Quartet.

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartet No. 15 op. 135 (1977/78)*

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

A good way to end today's listening - great chamber music, beautifully played.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Penderecki
A sea of dreams did breathe on me...
Olga Pasichnyk, Ewa Marciniec, Jarosław Brek
Warsaw Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra
Antoni Wit*










Next up:

*Szymanowski
Stabat Mater, Op. 53
Aleksandra Kurzak, Agnieszka Rehlis, Dmitry Korchak, Artur Rucinski
Warsaw Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra
Jacek Kaspszyk*


----------



## Bruce

I am beginning my day with 

Peter Dickinson - Organ Concerto - Jennifer Bate (organ); David Atherton/BBC SO


----------



## Philidor

Now for the real stuff.

*György Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András - 12 Microludes for String Quartet op. 13 (1977/78)*

Athena Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

its content








Lucia Popp, Münchner Rundfunkorchester - Conducted By Stefan Soltesz - Slavonic Opera Arias


Explorez les titres, les recommandations et d'autres informations sur l'album Slavonic Opera Arias de Lucia Popp, Münchner Rundfunkorchester - Conducted By Stefan Soltesz. Comparez les différentes versions et achetez-les toutes sur Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Marc

The sound of a harpsichord in the evening ❤... Siegbert Rampe playing Johann Jakob Froberger (1616-1667).
Recordings from the late 1990s, reissued in 2012. Lovely sounding instrument.










_Meditations and Fantasias_ is actually not a bad description of 17th century music as a whole, in my opinion. Lots of variety, also on this double disc.


----------



## Merl

Another mixed cd and another set of decent recordings. What is that sneaky Mancunian up to?


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

The genius of Purcell


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Last one for today.

*Peteris Vasks: String Quartet No. 1 (revised version, 1977/97)*

Miami String Quartet


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Klavierman

I just listened to Mason Bates’ new Piano Concerto written for and played by Daniil Trifonov and the SF Symphony. Very disappointing, especially the last movement, which combines minimalism and simple pop chord changes. It’s definitely better than any other piece by Bates that I’ve heard, but that’s like saying “That’s the least mangled body I’ve seen in a fatal car crash.” Streamed via KDFC’s website.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Volume 43 (4 CDs, remastered) of the Supraphon series Karel Ančerl Gold Edition (SU 3944-2) proves a real treasure trove of modern symphonic music. 



















I'm pleased to have all 43 volumes of the Gold Edition in my collection, and I recently added the 15 CD box set of Ančerl Live Recordings (Supraphon SU 4308-2) which I've been combing through, so I've been enjoying this conductor's work for years and plan on doing so for many more.










But today it was disc 3 of Volume 43 of the Gold Edition. The disc consists of three concerti: a Violin Concerto by Viktor Kalabis, the second Oboe Concerto by Jan Seidel, and the Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 3 in G Major by Ivan Jirko. All three composers are Czech. The compositions all date from the mid to late 1950s, and the music proves of the "readily accessible" sort of modern music, for the most part tonal and melodious but with occasional lapses into mild discordance, though nothing here will tie the ear drums into Xenakis-knots or assault sensibilities with Stockhausen-surprises, Boulez-strangenesses, or Cageian-odd-quirkiness. Note, in fact, the Piano Concerto has a key designation. How common is that in post-1950s symphonic writing?

Though I count myself an explorer of off-chart "modern" and "contemporary" and "experimental" and "avant-garde" music, there are days when three concerti just such as these from the final volume of the overall fine Ančerl Gold Edition do just the trick as far as my listening tastes go. There is plenty of variety here, something in the mix that I suspect anyone can enjoy, and plenty to enjoy for fans of lesser known modern classical music. Perhaps I'll start a numerical (by volume) marathon listening session of the entire Ančerl Gold Edition and continue it on through the recently released Live Recordings. So much great music, from the well-known to the obscure. But all of it touched with a sprinkle of magic from the baton of a true musical genius and one of my favorite conductors.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

In the top 3 Requiems IMO


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jim prideaux

Harnoncourt and the BPO.

Mendelssohn-Die Schone Museline
Schubert-4th Symphony.
Schumann-4th Symphony.


----------



## Bruce

Being too hot to do much work outside, I'm relaxing this afternoon with the following recordings:


































*Hans Werner Henze* - Symphony No. 3 - Marek Janowski/Berlin RSO - I find the recordings by Janowski superior to Henze's own on DG. 
*Barber *- Symphony No. 2, Op. 19 - Marin Alsop/Royal Scottish NO
*Schubert *- Symphony No. 3 in D major, D.200 - Karajan/BPO
*Mozart *- Sinfonia concertante in E-flat major, K.364 - Isaac Stern (violin); Pinchas Zukerman (viola); Zubin Mehta/NYPO - Nice recording, but horrible cover art.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - German/European dramatic 
works part four for the rest of today.​
_Der Jasager_ was the last project Brecht and Weill worked on together before their falling-out during Weill's musical recalibration of _Mahagonny_ in late 1930 (they grudgingly got back together three years later for _Die sieben Todsünden_). A tale of self-sacrifice for the greater good, Brecht replaced the original medieval Japanese setting with the modern-day Alps. A young boy resolves to obtain medicine for his sick mother. He asks to join a school expedition which is taking the same route and is reluctantly accepted. On the way he falls ill himself, and rather than jeopardise the expedition he agrees to be thrown to his death. Weill's music for this short work is uncharacteristically chilly and austere but it suits the bleakness of the story very well.

_Die Bürgschaft_ was Kurt Weill's last large-scale opera until _Street Scene_ over 15 years later, and is probably Weill's most 'operatic' work in the strictest sense of the term. Weill put much store in _Die Bürgschaft_ which, generally speaking, is a parable about individual greed and the erosion of communal goodwill in a cynical dog-eat-dog world, but not long after the premiere in March 1932 its acceptance in Germany came to a shuddering standstill when further performances were cancelled amidst political turmoil.

_Der Jasager_ [_The One Who Says Yes_] - 'school opera' in two acts,
after the Noh drama _Taniko_ by Zenchiku [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht/
Elisabeth Hauptmann] (1930):

with the Kammerchor der Universität Dortmund and
the Orchester Campus Cantat 90/Willi Gundlach









_Die Bürgschaft_ [_The Pledge_] - opera in a prologue and three acts, after
the parable _Der afrikanische Rechtspruch_ [_The African Verdict_] by
Johann Gottfried Herder [Libretto: Caspar Neher] (1931):


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Johannes de Lymburgia: Gaude Felix Padua*

Le Miroir de Musique, Baptiste Romain

*Works*

Lymburgia: Agnus Dei
Lymburgia: Christe redemptor omnium
Lymburgia: Descendi in ortum meum
Lymburgia: Gaude Felix Padua
Lymburgia: Kyrie
Lymburgia: Kyrie Qui de stirpe regia
Lymburgia: Magne dies leticie
Lymburgia: Magnificat octavi toni
Lymburgia: Recordare frater pie
Lymburgia: Recordare Virgo mater
Lymburgia: Salve, virgo regia
Lymburgia: Sanctus Admirabilis splendor
Lymburgia: Tota pulcra es
Lymburgia: Virginis proles


----------



## Shaughnessy

*J Bach, JC Bach & JM Bach: Motetten*

Vox Luminis, Scorpio Collectief, Lionel Meunier

*Works*

Bach, J: Motet 'Sei nun wieder zufrieden, meine Seele'
Bach, J: Weint nicht um meinem Tod
Bach, J C'ph: Aria 'Es ist nun aus mit meinem Leben'
Bach, J C'ph: Aria 'Mit Weinen hebt sichs an'
Bach, J C'ph: Der Gerechte, ob er gleich zu zeitlich stirbt
Bach, J C'ph: Der Mensch, vom Weibe geboren
Bach, J C'ph: Fürchte dich nicht
Bach, J C'ph: Merk auf, mein Herz, und sieh dorthin
Bach, J C'ph: Motet 'Der Gerechte, ob er gleich zu zeitlich stirbt''
Bach, J C'ph: Motet 'Herr, nun lässest du deinen Diener...'
Bach, J C'ph: Motet 'Lieber Herr Gott, wecke uns auf'
Bach, J C'ph: Motet 'Unseres Herzens Freude'
Bach, J C'ph: Sei getreu bis in den Tod
Bach, J M I: Dem Menschen ist gesetzt, einmal zu sterben
Bach, J M I: Ehre sei Gott in der Höhe
Bach, J M I: Fürchtet euch nicht
Bach, J M I: Halt, was du hast
Bach, J M I: Herr, du lässest mich erfahren
Bach, J M I: Herr, ich warte auf dein Heil
Bach, J M I: Herr, wenn ich nur dich habe
Bach, J M I: Motet 'Das Blut Jesu Christi'
Bach, J M I: Motet 'Nun hab ich überwunden'
Bach, J M I: Nun treten wir ins neue Jahr
Bach, J M I: Sei, lieber Tag, willkommen
Bach, J M I: Unser Leben währet siebenzig Jahr
Bach, J S: Motet BWV Anh. 159 'Ich lasse dich nicht'


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is as good as any, but for whatever reason unheralded.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Piano Works*

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)
Siggi String Quartet


> Ólafsson’s interpretations inhabit a unique, distinct and extraordinary world all their own...[he] possesses that rare gift of illuminating a familiar work in unexpected ways, revealing hidden... — Gramophone Magazine, April 2017 More…



*Release Date:* 27th Jan 2017
*Catalogue No:* 94796918
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 87 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
April 2017
Editor's Choice









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017









The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017


----------



## eljr

*The Essential Philip Glass*

Janice Pendarvis (voice)
Philip Glass Ensemble, New York City Opera Orchestra And Chorus, Stuttgart State Opera Orchestra & Chorus

*Release Date:* 6th Nov 2002
*Catalogue No:* SBK64133
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 74 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
On Wenlock Edge
Ian Partridge, tenor
The Music Group of London*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

CPE Bach, Sonata in a minor, H 138

These are well done. The recording is so closely recorded that I can hear the pedals being pressed. I'm listening with headphones, so every time she presses a pedal, I turn my head, because it sounds like someone is sneaking up behind me.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 4 in E-Flat Major, Op. 48
Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 in B-Flat Major, Op. 55*

_Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra
Vladimir Fedoseyev









_


----------



## EvaBaron

Grieg: piano concerto. One of the few pieces that I just immediately loved and my 3rd ever piano concerto. Absolutely amazing performance by the late Radu Lupu. The Schumann is excellent as well, although I never understand why a lot of people prefer the Schumann to the Grieg, luckily Rachmaninoff gets it


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:

*Penderecki
Clarinet Quartet
André Moisan, clarinet
Quatuor Molinari*


----------



## Bkeske

*Charles Dutoit conducts Roussel* - Symphony No. 1 & No. 3. Orchestre National De France. Erato 1987


----------



## haziz




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Magnard: Piano Trio op. 18 & Violin Sonata op. 13


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:

*Novák
Slovak Suite, Op. 32
Prague Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra
Bělohlávek*


----------



## sAmUiLc

info




__





English String Miniatures, Vol. 2 - 8.555068 | Discover more releases from Naxos


Conveniently buy, stream or download at Naxos anytime. Add 8.555068 from Naxos to your classical music collection today.



www.naxos.com


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Bkeske

*Charles Dutoit conducts Ravel* - Ma Mère l'Oye / Pavane Pour Une Infante Défunte / Le Tombeau De Couperin / Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales. L'Orchestre Symphonique De Montreal. London 1984


----------



## sAmUiLc

I grew up with Oilstrakh/Cluytens recording and loved it. I always regarded it as THE reference. Then one day I made direct comparison between that one and this Perlman's. To my astonishment, I found myself liking this one more than King David's. O well.. not complaining.


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS
_For Violin, Bass Viol, and Organ_
*William Lawes*
London Baroque
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## jambo

Listening this morning at work

*Sibelius: *Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39
*Sibelius: *Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 46
*Sibelius: *Scènes historiques Suite No. 1, Op. 25 (excerpts)
*Sibelius: *Scènes historiques Suite No. 2, Op. 66 (excerpts)

John Barbirolli
Hallé Orchestra









-

*Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 9 in E flat major, K. 271, "Jeunehomme"
*Haydn: *Andante con variazioni in F major, Hob. XVII/6
*Mozart: *Piano Sonata No. 15 in F major, K. 533/494

Alfred Brendel (piano)
Charles Mackerras
Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Bkeske

*Szell conducts Debussy *- La Mer & *Ravel* - Daphnis and Chloé, Suite No. 2 / Pavane For A Dead Princess. The Cleveland Orchestra. Odyssey reissue 1973, originally 1963. Radio station copy.


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Moeran
Violin Concerto
Tasmin Little, violin
BBC Philharmonic
Davis*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two back-to-back English SQ masterpieces:

*Vaughan Williams
String Quartet No. 2
Maggini Quartet

Walton
String Quartet in A minor
Gabrieli String Quartet*

From these recordings -


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Korngold - Violin Concertos

Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Symphony No. 5, In C Minor, Op. 67 / Coriolan Overture, Op. 62
Reiner, Chicago Symphony
RCA Victor Red Seal – LSC-2343, Living Stereo Format, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, Indianapolis Pressing, US, Aug 21, 1959.

Found at my local Goodwill a couple of days before a host of their used vinyl was tossed out. Happy to have saved this one!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
John Shirley-Quirk, Jessye Norman
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Haitink*

From this OOP set -


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dulova Harps On

Some Bach at work :


----------



## Rogerx

Sjögren - Violin Sonatas

Per Enoksson (violin), Kathryn Stott (piano)


----------



## Jay

[video]


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Janáček
Sinfonietta, JW 6/18
LSO
MTT*










A tremendous recording all-around.


----------



## sAmUiLc

D960


----------



## 13hm13

Saint-Saens: Complete Symphonies/Martinon (Conductor)


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7

Orquestra Sinfônica do Estado de São Paulo, Marin Alsop


----------



## sAmUiLc

D959


----------



## sAmUiLc

D958


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Madama Butterfly

Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Tcherepnin: Piano Concertos No. 2 & 4


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Four Last Songs, Metamorphosen, Oboe Concerto (Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan, Gundula Janowitz, Lothar Koch, DG)*


Having played 15 CD's of "unknown" Richard Strauss over the past few weeks, it is a pleasure to return to the well-known Strauss. This classic CD contains my two favourite Strauss pieces, and the excellent oboe concerto.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Schubert -Magic Harp Overture, Rosamunde Ballet Music, Adagio from Symphony 10, Death and the Maiden (Mahler/Gielen)
Gielen/SWR SO, Saarbrucken Radio SO









Delius - Violin Concerto, Orchestral Works
Mackerras/Welsh National Opera Orchestra; Little









Schumann - Konzertstuck for 4 Horns, Symphonic Etudes
Mendelssohn - Son and Stranger Overture
Brahms - Hungarian Dances
Webern - Langsamer Satz 
Pfitzner - Symphony in C
Schwarz/Seattle









Hindemith - Symphony in E flat, Nobilissima visione Suite, Neues vom Tage Overture
Tortelier/BBC Philharmonic


----------



## jambo

Brendel and Kempff for the afternoon listening.

*Beethoven: *Piano Sonata No. 13 in E flat major, Op. 27, No. 1
*Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D. 960
*Beethoven: *7 Bagatelles, Op. 33 - No. 4 Andante
*Schubert: *4 Impromptus, D. 899 - No. 3 in G flat major
*Bach: *Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 659 (arr. Ferruccio Busoni)

Alfred Brendel (piano)
2008









-

*Schumann: *Papillons, Op. 2
*Schumann: *Davidsbündlertänze, Op. 6
*Schumann: *Carnaval, Op. 9

Wilhelm Kempff (piano)
1972


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Another cantata for Ratswechsel, Leipzig, 1731.

*J. S. Bach: "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" BWV 29*

Hana Blažíková, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki










One of my favorite cantatas. The Sinfonia is an arrangement of the "Preludio" of the 3rd partita for violin solo, arranged for organ solo with trumpets, oboes, strings and b. c. Comparing original and arrangement is funny. Bach reused the big chorus "Wir danken dir, Gott, wir danken dir" in the Mass in B minor, for the "Gratias agimus" and for the "Dona nobis pacem".


----------



## HerbertNorman

Violin Concerto No. 1 Dmitri Shostakovich : Hilary Hahn and the Berliner Philharmoniker conducted by Mariss Janssons


----------



## Philidor

Today, Catholics are celebrating the Feast of Corpus Christi. Let's look for some related music ... now the hymn "Pange lingua":

*Plainchant: Pange lingua

Josquin des Près: Missa Pange lingua*

The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Ewald Kooiman








*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn 2032, Vol. 9: L'Addio

Sandrine Piau (soprano), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini


Haydn: Berenice, che fai? (Scena di Berenice), Hob XXIVa:10
Haydn: Symphony No. 15 in D major
Haydn: Symphony No. 35 in B flat major
Haydn: Symphony No. 45 in F sharp minor 'Farewell'


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

SONNET CLV said:


> View attachment 169760
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'll start a numerical (by volume) marathon listening session of the entire Ančerl Gold Edition and continue it on through the recently released Live Recordings. So much great music, from the well-known to the obscure. But all of it touched with a sprinkle of magic from the baton of a true musical genius and one of my favorite conductors.


I recently listened to this set start to finish. Highly recommended


----------



## Philidor

Interestedly following Bourdon's Bach listenings, I just allowed me one single piece that I played some years ago in service and concert. I am still looking for a fully satisfying rendition. The Toccata BWV 540 can sound quite mechanically, but I guess it should be very lively and stimulating. Probably it is not a matter of speed, but of articulation. And, in addition, the "big line" should be perceivable - and there is a big line, from the pedal points at the beginning, in the Pachelbel-style-canon-toccata-section, to the big pedal point in the coda of the Concerto-grosso-section. Still searching ... but it is such a great piece, one of my favourites in Bach's oeuvre ...

*J. S. Bach: Toccata and Fugue F major BWV 540*

Kevin Bowyer
Marcussen organ in the Sct. Kirke, Odense, Denmark (III/37)


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> Interestedly following Bourdon's Bach listenings, I just allowed me one single piece that I played some years ago in service and concert. I am still looking for a fully satisfying rendition. The Toccata BWV 540 can sound quite mechanically, but I guess it should be very lively and stimulating. Probably it is not a matter of speed, but of articulation. And, in addition, the "big line" should be perceivable - and there is a big line, from the pedal points at the beginning, in the Pachelbel-style-canon-toccata-section, to the big pedal point in the coda of the Concerto-grosso-section. Still searching ... but it is such a great piece, one of my favourites in Bach's oeuvre ...
> 
> *J. S. Bach: Toccata and Fugue F major BWV 540*
> 
> Kevin Bowyer
> Marcussen organ in the Sct. Kirke, Odense, Denmark (III/37)



That's a fine work,ik have no Bowyer recordings,


----------



## Bourdon

* Bach

Cantata BWV 30a

It is difficult to find a cantata with an opening chorus that radiates the joie de vivre more than this one.An infectious cheerfulness that does not leave me untouched. The performance with Leonhardt has the right touch in my opinion, it is driving but controlled, which has an uplifting effect, at least on me. 





*


----------



## Rogerx

Rota, N: Piano Concerto in C major- - Piano Concerto in E minor 'Piccolo mondo antico'

Janne Mertanen (piano)

Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## Philidor

Thank you for the video! The toccata is a little to slow for my taste, and the pedal has only C - d', but e' and f' are needed. But the way of playing the fifth and sixth semiquaver sometimes legato, is interesting ... I am quite satisfied with this one:
JS BACH - Toccata from Toccata and Fugue in F BWV 540 - Hauptwerk - YouTube


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> Thank you for the video! The toccata is a little to slow for my taste, and the pedal has only C - d', but e' and f' are needed. But the way of playing the fifth and sixth semiquaver sometimes legato, is interesting ... I am quite satisfied with this one:
> JS BACH - Toccata from Toccata and Fugue in F BWV 540 - Hauptwerk - YouTube


As far as tempo is concerned, it is striking that many organists play more slowly with age than in their younger years. An objection now may become a preference in a while. 

*less testosterone ? *


----------



## Philidor

Looking back to Pentecost, then returning to today:

*Nicolas de Grigny: Hymne Veni Creator*
Veni Creator en taille à 5 - Fugue à 5 - Duo - Récit de Cromorne - Dialogue sur les Grands Jeux

*Jean-Baptiste Robin (* 1976): Cinq versets sur Veni Creator *

Jean-Baptiste Robin

*Benoît Mernier (* 1964): Pange lingua*
Quatre versets en contrepoint à l'hymne Pange Lingua de Nicolas De Grigny

Benoît Mernier

Organ by Bernard Cattiaux (2000), Basilique St. Remi, Reims


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - German/European dramatic works
part five for either side of some gardening.​
The music for Georg Kaiser's play _Der Silbersee_ was the last that Kurt Weill wrote in Germany before leaving for good. Kaiser's story is a modern tale about a starving thief and the policeman who shot him ending up with a shared destiny. Perhaps there was an autobiographical element here - Kaiser himself was arrested for stealing a loaf during the hyperinflation period of the early 1920s. The play was premiered simultaneously in Leipzig, Magdeburg and Erfurt in February 1933 and received good reviews, but there was pre-planned disruption by Nazi heavies at the second performance in Magdeburg (Kaiser's home town) and the work was immediately banned once the Nazis had gained control the following month, prompting Weill's rapid exit to Paris with scenographer Caspar Neher and his wife. Within a matter of days all of Weill's work was off-limits throughout Germany.

Soon after settling in Paris, Weill accepted a commission to compose a contemporary vocal-ballet work based on the seven deadly sins in which the impressionable and sensitive Anna II travels America in the company of her sister Anna I with the purpose of raising enough money to build a more palatial family home. Anna I has the far stronger personality - she is sensible but also manipulative, taking it upon herself to perpetually warn Anna II against committing the seven deadly sins as an individual while cynically encouraging her to accommodate those same sins prevalent in the world at large so as to achieve their ultimate goal (i.e telling Anna II to swallow any pride while having to work as a nightclub dancer in front of lustful patrons and, later, berating a tired and stressed-out Anna II for envying the sloth-like who have far less to do). As the role of Anna II is a dancing one and silent apart from occasional phrases of plaintive resignation in response to Anna I's mentor-like homilies it's Anna I who provides second-person narrative, serving as the chronicler of the story and probably also the alter-ego representing the inner conflict within a single Anna's personality. 

Weill had certain librettists in mind (apparently Jean Cocteau was first choice ) but when becoming pressed for time he agreed - allegedly with some reluctance - to team up once more with Bertolt Brecht, who was temporarily residing in Switzerland after himself fleeing Berlin. Brecht was said not to be overly thrilled about working with Weill again either but he (Brecht) probably needed the money, and ultimately managed to shoehorn sufficient leftish subtext into the libretto to make what was probably for him the best of a bad job. By now Brecht's ultra-radical political stance far outstripped whatever Socialist beliefs Weill maintained, and the personality gulf between the two men had widened accordingly. They never collaborated together on a major project again, as Brecht was to find working with political soulmates such as Hanns Eisler and Paul Dessau far more conducive.

As with _Der Silbersee, Die sieben Todsünden_ represents Weill in absolute control of where he was musically at that time - nigh-on neoclassical in some places, more populist in others and bittersweet with parodies both acerbic and sentimental. There is the occasional reminder of the Kabarett pit-band era of _Happy End_ or _Die Dreigroschenoper, _
albeit with less of those works' trademark grotesquery, and the odd distant signpost pointing towards the richer, sweeping soundworld which was to become something of a Weill trademark once he had successfully wooed Broadway. Justifiably acknowledged as one of the composer's finest scores, _Die sieben Todsünden_ nevertheless failed to chime with Parisian audiences at the time, thus continuing Weill's shaky run of form.

_Der Silbersee: ein Wintermärchen_ [_The Silver Lake: A Winter's Fairy Tale_]
- musical play in three acts [Libretto: Georg Kaiser] (1932):









_Die sieben Todsünden_ [_The Seven Deadly Sins_] - 'ballet
chanté' in eight parts [Libretto: Bertolt Brecht] (1933):


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Einojuhani Rautavaara: Lost Landscapes*

Works For Violin and Orchestra

Simone Lamsma (violin), Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Robert Trevino

*Works*

Rautavaara: Fantasia for Violin & Orchestra
Rautavaara: In the Beginning
Rautavaara: Lost Landscapes
Rautavaara: Serenades (2) for Violin & Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Bartók, Liszt

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Bartók: Rhapsody for piano, Op. 1, BB36a, Sz. 26
Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 2
Brahms: Rhapsody in B minor, Op. 79 No. 1
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 11 in A minor


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Zibuokle Martinaityte: Ex Tenebris Lux*

Pavel Giunter, Rokas Vaitkevicius, Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, Karolis Variakojis

*Works*

Martinaitytė: Ex tenebris lux
Martinaitytė: Nunc fluens. Nunc stans.
Martinaitytė: Sielunmaisema


----------



## Philidor

Now again Harvey's first quartet.

*Jonathan Harvey: String Quartet No. 1 (1977)*

Arditti Quartet


----------



## Itullian

Just received this. Starting with Opus 9


----------



## Bourdon

*Delius

Requiem
Idyll
A song before sunrise
Songs of farewell











*


----------



## Rogerx

Britten, Prokofiev, Shostakovich: The Cello Sonata

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Francesco Piemontesi (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*

CD's 12+13: Symphony No. 9, Adagio from Symphony No. 10. Heart breaking as always. Inbal's rendition of the ninth just exceeds 80 minutes, necessitating (at the time) a 2CD layout. There is a considerable bonus though with the Adagio from Symphony No. 10. Interestingly, when Inbal recorded this cycle, he decided (like most Mahler conductors at the time) to record the Adagio only. That was in 1986. The next CD in the box is the completed version of the tenth, recorded in 1992. I will probably leave a few days in-between these two CD's.


----------



## Vasks

*Friedrich Fesca - Overture to "Cantemire" (Beermann/cpo)
Carl Maria von Weber - Piano Sonata #1 (Ohlssohn/Hyperion)
Johann Bohner - Grand Symphony in D minor (Breuer/Es-Dur)*


----------



## Floeddie

*Bedrich Smetana - Festive Symphony / Festive Overture; Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Sejna*


----------



## Enthusiast

Two piano concertos and the quintet for piano and winds. Nice playing in this slowly emerging set.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
Violin Sonata
Isabelle Faust, Ewa Kupiec*










Exceptionally fine performance of the _Violin Sonata_. I wish Janáček had composed more chamber music!


----------



## Philidor

Is this really only a revision ...?

*Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 4 (revised 1947 version) op. 112*

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Tsaraslondon

_Swan Lake _from this set.

I've seen that Warner have now reissued the set with a different cover in a new and apparently improved transfer. The sound here loses some of the warmth of the original LPs, but the performance is very fine, if not perhaps the finest available. 

I've enjoyed listening today. What wonderful music this is and what an amazing melodist Tchaikovsky was. There is this wonderful tune when Siegfried makes his entrance in the last act. Most composers would no doubt plug it to death, but we only hear it once and then it's never heard again. I wait for it every time I see or hear the ballet.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
Violin Concerto, "The Wandering of a Little Soul"
Ivan Ženatý, violin
Brno Philharmonic Orchestra
František Jílek*










Such a cool work. I have to wonder why it's not programmed more often. I suppose a lot of it has to do with it's duration --- it's only around 12 minutes or so. A quirky work and its compactness reminds of Langgaard's VC.


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero: Tre commedie goldoniane

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Christian Benda


Malipiero: Gabrieliana
Malipiero: La Cimarosiana for orchestra
Malipiero: Stradivario for orchestra (Ballet in one act)
Malipiero: Symphonic Fragments from Tre commedie goldoniane


----------



## Marc

J.S. Bach, Orchestral Suite no. 3 in D Major, BWV 1068.

Performed by La Petite Bande & Sigiswald Kuijken, issued in 1983.
Very rich and warm recording, very dance-like and sophisticated playing. I love it.


----------



## Art Rock

*Igor Stravinsky: Pribaoutki, Berceuses du Chat, Suite from The Soldier's Tale, Four Russian Songs, Three Easy Pieces, Les cinq doits, Concertino for Piano Duet, Five Easy Pieces (Schirmer Ensemble et al, Naxos)*

A nice collection of Stravinsky miniatures. The most substantial pieces here is the Suite from The Soldier's Tale (far better for me than the complete version with the narrator). None of this is close to being important in Stravinsky's oeuvre (to my taste), but it is a fun CD.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Art Rock

*Georg Böhm: Works for Keyboard (Stef Tuinstra, Document, 3 CD's)*

About two weeks ago I scored this beauty at the local thrift shop for 3 euro, organ and harpsichord works by Georg Böhm (1661 - 1733): 3 CD's embedded in a book of 223 pages, full of information about the works and the instruments. Playing CD 1 today.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'


Edith Wiens (soprano), Elizabeth Connell (soprano), Hans Sotin (bass), Jorma Hynninen (baritone), Nadine Denize (contralto), , Richard Versalle (tenor), Dame Felicity Lott (soprano), Trudeliese Schmidt (contralto)
London Philharmonic Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Tiffin School Boys' Choir
Klaus Tennstedt
Recorded: 1986-10-10
Recording Venue: 20-24 April 1986, Walthamstow Town Hall, and 8-10 October 1986, Westminster Cathedral, London


----------



## Enthusiast

Some mostly fairly early and all fairly easy going Mozart (it's too hot here today for tragedy). The 2nd CD.


----------



## Marc

Art Rock said:


> *Georg Böhm: Works for Keyboard (Stef Tuinstra, Document, 3 CD's)*
> 
> About two weeks ago I scored this beauty at the local thrift shop for 3 euro, organ and harpsichord works by Georg Böhm (1661 - 1733): 3 CD's embedded in a book of 223 pages, full of information about the works and the instruments. Playing CD 1 today.


It's a gem.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
Sinfonietta
Bavarian Radio SO
Kubelik*










The recording I own is actually one of those DG Eloquence reissues, but I like the original cover art much better and this is what I used when I ripped this disc to my computer.


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT MUSIC FOR VIOLS, LUTES AND THEORBOS
*William Lawes*
Rose Consort of Viols
Jacob Heringman - lute, theorbo
David Miller - lute, theorbo
Timothy Roberts - organ
_
Naxos_


----------



## Enthusiast

Lovely concertos, especially with Holliger (surely the greatest oboist in several generations?) playing them.


----------



## Philidor

Getting back to the subject of the day, the Feast of Corpus Christi. What a pleasure to listen to Messiaen's cycle for organ:

*Olivier Messiaen: Livre du Saint Sacrement (1984)*

Gillian Weir
Organ by Frobenius of the Århus Cathedral, Denmark (IV/88)

















What a great cycle. I listened to it one piece after the other, with some breaks, reading an introduction from a 32-pages article by Michael Heinemann on the music and its theological background. We, the protestants, are sometimes so proud of "our" Bach and his number symbolism and his settings of theological content into music, but if you see what Messiaen did, Bach seems just like kindergarten ... sorry. Probably, I will regret my words tomorrow.

18 pieces in three parts. First part (I-IV) about the incomprehensibility of the sacrament, taking on the perspective of a communicant, second part (V-XI, 7 pieces) with stations in the life of Jesus (birth, words of institution, resurrection, ...), third part (XII-XVIII, 7 pieces) with more abstract subjects (transsubstantiation, joy and grace, ...).

For me, the last part contains some of Messiaen's best music.

The organ might not be the ideal one for late Messiaen, but it works. Gillian Weir played just magnificently.


----------



## Bourdon

*Olivier Messiaen: Livre du Saint Sacrement (1984) 

Well,a good idea to listen to the same work and performance 








*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ina Boyle: Violin Concerto
Catherine Leonard / The Ulster Orchestra / Kenneth Montgomery
on CD-R


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

Khrennikov, Symphony No. 2

This is a new composer for me. I think his claim to fame is appearing at a Soviet conference in 1948 and attacking Shostakovich, Prokofiev, and Khacahturyan ("What else could I have done? If I had refused, it would have been curtains for me") , then being appointed Secretary of the Union of Soviet Composers.

This was written during World War II. It's not as complex and conflicted as Shostakovich; it's pretty straightforward. Rhozhdestvensky oversees a lively and precise recording, so it's fun to hear.


----------



## Dimace

I can't really explain how important are Schubert's Impromptus for the piano history / evolution. I consider them as a bridge of the purest form between the classic and the romantic period in our instrument and the true foundation for Chopin's & Liszt's similar works. With the D.899 (op.90) exception (it reminds me more a short sonata) all the seven other they masterfully balancing between the classical and the romantical area (classic harmony, romantic feeling / melodies) and technically are so good as they get. Schubert was composing such works in some hours or days, exactly as with his Leader. For him was a piece of cake such music (in the contrary with his Sonatas, where he was ''dying'' on his piano, because of his competition with Beethoven) and this PERFECTION is really amazing for works normally taken such a little time. 

*Maria - Joao *is an Elite Pianist. Period. Whatever she performs is so f....g gut, I could say perfect. Amazing technic, fantastic musicality, great all around music / piano teacher. Because of her age, I could say one of the last GREAT pianists of our era, on the same lever with Daniel, Cyprien, Andras, etc. (in comparison with Andras, more musicality and feeling, I could say...) I really love her and I believe she will continue to give us her divine music for many years in the future. This fantastic Esoteric SACD with *Schubert's Impromptus i*s also signed from her making it super beloved and precious to me.


----------



## Marc

Philidor said:


> Getting back to the subject of the day, the Feast of Corpus Christi. What a pleasure to listen to Messiaen's cycle for organ:
> 
> *Olivier Messiaen: Livre du Saint Sacrement (1984)*
> 
> Gillian Weir
> Organ by Frobenius of the Århus Cathedral, Denmark (IV/88)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great cycle. I listened to it one piece after the other, with some breaks, reading an introduction from a 32-pages article by Michael Heinemann on the music and its theological background. We, the protestants, are sometimes so proud of "our" Bach and his number symbolism and his settings of theological content into music, but if you see what Messiaen did, Bach seems just like kindergarten ... sorry. Probably, I will regret my words tomorrow.
> 
> 18 pieces in three parts. First part (I-IV) about the incomprehensibility of the sacrament, taking on the perspective of a communicant, second part (V-XI, 7 pieces) with stations in the life of Jesus (birth, words of institution, resurrection, ...), third part (XII-XVIII, 7 pieces) with more abstract subjects (transsubstantiation, joy and grace, ...).
> 
> For me, the last part contains some of Messiaen's best music.
> 
> The organ might not be the ideal one for late Messiaen, but it works. Gillian Weir played just magnificently.


There are people who do not consider Bach's number symbolism et al as a Kindergarten, and they have written (and probably still write) extensive books & articles on the subject, but thankfully I'm not really into that stuff.

I prefer Bach's music by a mile, but despite that, I'm enjoying some Messiaen & Gillian Weir too right now. 

_Le Banquet Céleste _and _Apparition de l'église eternelle._
It's like meditation and ecstasy.
(Which is not the same as medication and XTC.)
The instrument she plays is the Harrison & Harrison organ from St. Alban's Cathedral, recorded in 1966.
From this disc:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Iannis Xenakis Eonta für Klavier, 2 Trompeten und 3 Posaunen (1963)*

It just hit me: My wife is away at a doctor's appointment. That means I can play Xenakis at full volume.
This is a download featuring Lorenzo Solèges on piano and Ensemble Schwerpunkt directed by Peter Rundel.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## EvaBaron

Mendelssohn’s Piano Concertos
Rudolf Serkin
Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Symphony Orchestra
I was watching a video on YouTube unrelated to classical music, then I accidentally clicked on the ‘next video’ button and it brought me to a YouTube channel that I’m subscribed to called ‘Reference recordings/Classical music’ that some of you might know. They remaster their favorite recordings and often the most acclaimed of repertoire and post them on their YouTube. Well the first 3 seconds of the 1st piano concerto was enough to get me hooked. It seems these works are pretty accessible because I liked them immediately just with his 3rd symphony. That they are accessible doesn’t mean they are less good or for children which I’ve seen people say about accessible works. It also seems these piano concertos are underrated because I haven’t seen anyone on this forum talk about them, but that’s maybe the case for a lot of his music. So in conclusion, a happy little accident that I ran into these works, but very much in theme with what I’ve been doing for the past week which is discovering Mendelssohn. Will be listening to this later tonight









Mendelssohn symphony no. 2
Claudio Abbado
London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## premont

Marc said:


> There are people who do not consider Bach's number symbolism et al as a Kindergarten, and they have written (and probably still write) extensive books & articles on the subject, but thankfully I'm not really into that stuff.


Bach's number symbolism is fascinating in theory, but reading about the details is dreadfully boring. I find Bach's musical symbolism far more interesting and in some cases necessary to understand the music. We probably agree about this.


----------



## Merl

Excellent disc. I highly recommended this one on my blog reviews a long time ago.


----------



## Bruce

A selection of string quartets kept me entertained during the wee hours this morning. 































*Mozart *- Quartet No. 21 in D, K.575 - Alban Berg Quartet
*Beethoven *- Quartet No. 3 in D, Op. 18, No. 3 - Quartetto Italiano
*Reger *- Quartet in G minor, Op. 54, No. 1 - Drolc Quartet
*Piston *- Quartet No. 4 - Portland String Quartet


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## jim prideaux

Gielen and the SWR SO.

Brahms-1st Symphony, preceded by the Tragic Overture.


----------



## Philidor

Marc said:


> There are people who do not consider Bach's number symbolism et al as a Kindergarten, and they have written (and probably still write) extensive books & articles on the subject, but thankfully I'm not really into that stuff.


Please don't take it too seriously, but on one hand side we see the bass line of "Wahrlich, dieser ist Gottes Sohn gewesen" (Truly this was the Son of God.) with 14 = 2+1+3+8 = B+A+C+H notes and we understand that Bach possibly "signed" the statement by using 14 notes, and if we see the story behind the "Nativité du Seigneur" or the "Messe de la Pentecote" and the mapping to the music, one could say that there are two different levels of relation with the content and the music.


----------



## Marc

premont said:


> Bach's number symbolism is fascinating in theory, but reading about the details is dreadfully boring. I find Bach's musical symbolism far more interesting and in some cases necessary to understand the music. We probably agree about this.


True.

But, now I'm growing older, I find myself able to enjoy music more and more without (more or less necessary) background information like that. I think I'm becoming an 'ignorant' happy teenager again. 
After all, Bach's music already clicked with me when I was a young kid playing the E minor Bourrée (from the lute suite BWV 996) on the piano. I was not musically gifted enough to make real music out of it, and my fingers kept betraying me, but I loved it nonetheless.
And I will never forget how my heart opened up by hearing the beginning chords of both the Johannes and the Matthäus Passion when I was around 12/13 years old. And, after that, I was mesmerized by the entire Passions. Without all the background information.

Maybe, instead of being 'wilfully' ignorant, I'm getting more spiritual (again)... and in my world _spiritual_ is not really linked with symbolism and theories. I'm 'afraid' that my spirituality is terribly vague.

Oh, by the way, I'm listening, without any background information, to Messiaen's _Livre du Saint Sacrament_. 
Played by Willem Tanke, on the Adema/Schreurs organ of the Roman Catholic Bavo Basiliek in Haarlem, NL (which is not the same church as the Bavo with the famous Müller organ).
Recorded in 1994 by Lindenberg, re-issued by Brilliant Classics in 2007.

Some of the pieces I like, others do not appeal to me that much. But the sound is Lindenberg quality. Which means: great.


----------



## Philidor

Marc said:


> And I will never forget how my heart opened up by hearing the beginning chords of both the Johannes and the Matthäus Passion when I was around 12/13 years old. And, after that, I was mesmerized by the entire Passions. Without all the background information.


Ok, I played Bach on piano and organ, and at age of about 12 I got a record with Bach's Toccatas for organ including BWV 565 ... so easy enough to be mesmerized. Later on the Brandenburgs and the Overtures made the rest. 

But the real flash was the opening chorus of the St. Matthew's Passion.

I admit that I was equally flashed by my first encounter with Messiaen ("Dieu parmi nous" at the end of an organ recital with Buxtehude F-sharp minor, Bach Toccata, Adagio and Fugue C major and Mendelssohn Sonata 6 ("Vater unser"), maybe one piece more). But everything afterwards was difficult to say the least. The key for entering was literature on this music and playing everything on the organ that was accomplishable for me ("Dieu parmi nous" is not ...).


----------



## Marc

Right now I'm enjoying young Sibelius (I'm getting inspired by other listeners today), who wants to be Haydn.
The String Quartet in E flat Major, composed when he was 19 years old. It's plain gorgeous music for a late evening.
Performed by the Sibelius Academy Quartet. Issued in a box set in 1992 by the Finlandia label.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 2
Swedish Chamber Orchestra - Thomas Dausgaard
SACD


----------



## Marc

Closing the day with good ole Sebas Bach.
Violin Concerto in A minor, BWV 1041.

Another great performance by Sigiswald Kuijken, and his La Petite Bande.
Early 1980s recording, firstly issued by EMI and shortly afterwards by Deutsche Harmonia Mundi.


----------



## premont

Marc said:


> True.
> 
> But, now I'm growing older, I find myself able to enjoy music more and more without (more or less necessary) background information like that. I think I'm becoming an 'ignorant' happy teenager again.
> After all, Bach's music already clicked with me when I was a young kid playing the E minor Bourrée (from the lute suite BWV 996) on the piano. I was not musically gifted enough to make real music out of it, and my fingers kept betraying me, but I loved it nonetheless.
> And I will never forget how my heart opened up by hearing the beginning chords of both the Johannes and the Matthäus Passion when I was around 12/13 years old. And, after that, I was mesmerized by the entire Passions. Without all the background information.
> 
> Maybe, instead of being 'wilfully' ignorant, I'm getting more spiritual (again)... and in my world _spiritual_ is not really linked with symbolism and theories. I'm 'afraid' that my spirituality is terribly vague.


Not so far from my story. As a child I listened in the "naive" way, growing up - and beginning to play keyboard instruments - I listened more analytical, but turning around 40 I again began to listen in a more "emotional" way - concentrating on the effect of the music, an important turning point was my rediscovery of LvB's piano sonatas, and this is how I mostly listen today and what gives me the greatest pleasure. I forget all theory and just listen. I don't know if this can be called a spriritual way of listening, but at least it often makes me intensely aware of my existence, and this is why listening to music to me is an uplifting experience. I probably don't need to add that Bach's music is what I listen to the most.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Merl

A really nice K590 quartet performance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Merl said:


>


Bows only? I've heard of air guitars. This is a new one.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#6


----------



## haziz

*Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 2 Op. 38*
_Orpheus Chamber Orchestra (chamber orchestra)_
Recorded: 1989-04-11
Recording Venue: Performing Arts Centre, State University, New York

Definitely not a favorite composer, and this is actually one of his more "conventional" works! Not my cup of tea.


----------



## premont

Manxfeeder said:


> Bows only?


Don't make me bow over.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Xenophiliu

*Robert Simpson (1921-1997)*
Symphony 1
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Bkeske

*Michael Tilson Thomas conducts Debussy* - Images Pour Orchestre / Nr. 3 Rondes De Printemps / Prélude À "L'Après-midi D'un Faune". Boston Symphony Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon 1971, German release


----------



## haziz

*Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4*
_Orpheus Chamber Orchestra (chamber orchestra)_
Recorded: 1989-04-11
Recording Venue: Performing Arts Centre, State University, New York

Still not my cup of tea.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#1


----------



## Dimace

Xenophiliu said:


> *Robert Simpson (1921-1997)*
> Symphony 1
> London Philharmonic Orchestra
> Sir Adrian Boult


This moment I noticed that you are coming from the magical / mythical Nepal! It is my dream to travel to your country. (although I don't believe I will make it...) Please, if this is possible, share with us also some music from your land. It will be marvelous.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

*Michel Martin conducts Debussy* - Epigraphes Antiques* & Roussel* - Le Marchand De Sable Qui Passe. Orchestre De Chambre Michel Martin. Cybelia, guessing early 80’s, French release


----------



## Floeddie

*Finlandia - Jean Sibelius*





Music by Sibelius marks the 100th anniversary of Finnish Independence. Performed by the BBC Singers, _BBC Symphony Chorus_ and the BBC Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Sakari Oramo.

00:08:11


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## bharbeke

*John Williams: Violin Concerto No. 2 and Selected Film Works*
Anne-Sophie Mutter, John Williams, Boston Symphony

On first listen, I would call the concerto a decent enough piece. There are some wonderful passages, but there are also sections that do not do much for me. It's always melodic and tuneful, and the soloist is outstanding.

For the film music section, the interpretation of "Han Solo and the Princess" was my favorite, possibly because it was not just a direct replay of the suite from the soundtrack. Williams and Mutter have put their own spin on the piece, and it's well worth checking out.


----------



## Bkeske

Robert Hull conducts ‘Mediterranean Reflections’:

Mario Castelnuovo Tedesco - Concertino For Harp And Chamber Orchestra
Jean-Philippe Rameau - 1st And 2nd Rigaudon (And Reprise)
Claude Debussy - Danse Sacrée Et Danse Profane
Arizona Chamber Orchestra. Klavier Records 1973


----------



## Xenophiliu

Dimace said:


> This moment I noticed that you are coming from the magical / mythical Nepal! It is my dream to travel to your country. (although I don't believe I will make it...) Please, if this is possible, share with us also some music from your land. It will be marvelous.


Alas, no. The flag is currently in support of the Nepalese students we have housed through the years in our community. Suffice to say, I have been pleasurably regaled by some of their culture, but could not perhaps pass it on.


----------



## OCEANE

Left my audio silent a few days and started with Bach as always.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier

*Charles-François Gounod (17 June 1818 – 18 October 1893)*


----------



## OCEANE

Koroliov's Bach always brings my deep impression and inspiration.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Chant Funèbre & Le Sacre du printemps

Lucerne Festival Orchestra, Sophie Koch (mezzo), Riccardo Chailly


*Igor Fyodorovich Stravinsky[ (17 June [O.S. 5 June] 1882 – 6 April 1971)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kabalevsky
Sonata for Cello and Piano in B flat major, Op. 71
Marina Tarasova, Alexander Polezhaev*










Beautiful work in a fantastic performance. I certainly rivals the Isserlis/Mustonen on Hyperion.


----------



## OCEANE

Art Rock said:


> *Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*
> 
> CD's 12+13: Symphony No. 9, Adagio from Symphony No. 10. Heart breaking as always. Inbal's rendition of the ninth just exceeds 80 minutes, necessitating (at the time) a 2CD layout. There is a considerable bonus though with the Adagio from Symphony No. 10. Interestingly, when Inbal recorded this cycle, he decided (like most Mahler conductors at the time) to record the Adagio only. That was in 1986. The next CD in the box is the completed version of the tenth, recorded in 1992. I will probably leave a few days in-between these two CD's.


"Heart breaking as always"...it's so true to me.
I could and would listen to Bach anytime and anywhere but not Mahler symphonies 3, 6 & 9... it's not the matter of time but the matter of mind.


----------



## OCEANE

Enthusiast said:


> Two piano concertos and the quintet for piano and winds. Nice playing in this slowly emerging set.


Thanks for sharing.
Highly recommended this series....outstanding interpretation and fabulous recording quality.


----------



## 13hm13

George Lloyd - Philharmonia Orchestra Conducted By Edward Downes – Symphony No. 8


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## tortkis

Debussy: Images for orchestra, L. 122, David R. Murray/City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra (Warner)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi

Candida Thompson (leader), Harriet Krijgh (cello), Candida Thompson (violin), Alexandra Nepomnyashchaya (harpsichord), Maarten Mostert (cello continuo), Kaori Yamagami (cello)


Vivaldi: Cello Concerto in B flat major, RV423
Vivaldi: Cello Concerto in C minor, RV401
Vivaldi: Cello Concerto in F major, RV 412
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Vivaldi: Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV531
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus (Psalm 126), RV608
Vivaldi: Sonata RV83


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - The last cantata for Ratswechsel, which is not exactly the same as Radwechsel. Leipzig 1748, but it was an arrangement of BWV 69a, composed 1723.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele" BWV 69*

Hana Blazikova, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Schubert - Offertory D963, Mass No 5
Gielen/SWR Symphony
This polishes off Vol 1 of the Gielen Editions. Gielen is no one’s favourite Haydn, Mozart, etc conductor but these are solid performances all around. The Haydn and Schubert were highlights. Onto Vol 2, Bruckner









Tubin - Symphonies 2 and 6
Jarvi/Swedish Radio SO









Bax - Symphonic Poems
Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Further with these fine recordings

CD 3 Ewald Kooiman








*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music *Vol. 2*

Soloists from Luxemberg Philharmonic Orchestra


Pierné, G: Caprice for Piano and Cello, Op. 16
Pierné, G: Expansion for Cello and Piano, Op. 21
Pierné, G: Flute Sonata, Op. 36
Pierné, G: Impromptu-caprice, Op. 9
Pierné, G: Introduction et variations sur une ronde populaire, for saxophone quartet
Pierné, G: Piano Trio, Op. 45
Pierné, G: Sonate pour violoncelle et piano en Fa# mineur (en une partie) Op. 46 (1919), à André Hekking
Pierné, G: Trois Pièces en Trio
Pierné, G: Variations libres et Finale, Op. 51
Pierné, G: Violin Sonata, Op. 36
Pierné, G: Voyage au pays de tendre


----------



## Bourdon

*A lovely recording with Bram Beekman

















*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bruce

*Ferdinand Ries* - Piano Quintet in B minor, Op. 74 - Ensemble Concertant Frankfurt
*M. Enrico Bossi* - Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 107 - Hungarian Piano Trio
*Karl Weigl* - Piano Trio - Osiris Trio
*Franz Limmer* - Piano Quintet in D minor, Op. 13 - Nepomuk Fortepiano Quintet


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonin Dvořák and Josef Suk: Love song - Works for violin and piano (Josef Suk, Josef Hala, Lotos)*

It's a family affair: famous violinist Josef Suk (with pianist Josef Hala) plays some of the best known melodies of his grandfather and great-grandfather. Most of these are transcriptions, mainly by the violinist himself, some by Kreisler or Kocian. These are typical pieces one would expect as encores at a recital for violin and piano, and seventeen of them in a row is a bit unusual. However, this is lovely highly melodious music.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

More Vivaldi tonight:


----------



## Bourdon

*Glazunov

the seasons, op.67
Concert Waltz 1 & 2

Rachmaninov
The Isle of the Dead,op.29








*


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Complete Orchestra Songs (Orchestre Philharmonique de Nice, Friedrich Haider, Adrianne Pieczonka, Edita Gruberova, Judith Howarth, Petja Petrova, Peter Straka, Bo Skovhus, Kurt Moll, Nightingale, 3 CD's)*

Playing CD 1 of 3. Using seven singers for this project ensures some welcome variation. The orchestra, while not famous, performs well under Haider, and the experienced soloists are mostly on fine form. A welcome collection.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony & The Lark Ascending

Sarah Fox (soprano), Mark Stone (baritone), James Ehnes (violin)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Manze


----------



## Barbebleu

Holiday listening here in extremely hot Marbella on the Costa Del Sol

Mahler 5 - Bertini
Mahler 6 - Rattle
Monteverdi: Duets and Solos - Evelyn Tubb & Emma Kirkby

All good.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kurt Weill - German/European dramatic works
part six of six for later this afternoon.​_Marie Galante_, despite the unabashedly accessible nature of the music written for it, is a rather noir-ish tale about a good-natured French girl who unwittingly gets embroiled in intrigue somewhere in Latin America and comes to a sticky end just as she has earned enough cash as a prostitute to get back to her homeland. The play, written by Jacques Deval based on his own novel from 1931, opened at the Théâtre de Paris in December 1934 to mixed reviews and was dropped after barely a fortnight. The novel had already been made into a watered-down Hollywood movie starring Spencer Tracey which was a total flop, so things perhaps did not augur well from the start. Weill had also took an instant dislike to the playwright (who provided his own lyrics for the play's songs with help from one Roger Fernay), describing Deval to Lotte Lenya as '...the worst of all the literary swine I've yet encountered, and that's saying something...'

_Der Kuhhandel_ was yet another of Kurt Weill's ill-starred projects. The plot centres around an unscrupulous American arms dealer who sells to both the neighbouring countries of a fictitious Latin American island, thus provoking them into war (which also results in the heavy taxation of the poorer people in order to pay for it all) and immediately doubling the profits for his company. In the end the guns are rejected because they are faulty and as a result peace breaks out.

Planned in 1934 by Weill and Robert Vambery as a two-act operetta, _Der Kuhhandel_ was rejected ahead of completion by venues in both Paris and Zurich. The Savoy Theatre in London somewhat surprisingly took up the option instead, forcing Weill to hastily knock together a version in three acts, which included an English update of Vambery's German libretto by Reginald Arkell and Desmond Carter. Retitled _A Kingdom for a Cow_, it was premiered in June 1935 but its topicality and political in-jokes bamboozled a Savoy audience of whom most were presumably more accustomed to the evergreen Anglocentric fripperies of _H.M.S. Pinafore_ or _Merrie England_. The new production ran for only a handful of performances despite numerous critics giving it the thumbs-up. Within months Weill had relocated to the USA where he was to enjoy a new lease of life and firmly put behind him the failures and bad luck which had bedevilled him over the last four years. Weill's career in Europe, which initially sparkled so brightly but ended up as a damp squib through no actual fault of his own, was over.

Weill's busy schedule in the USA prevented him from completing the original version of _Der Kuhhandel_, which was a pity - the score here verily fizzes along, taking the Parisian knockabout style of Offenbach as the comedy lead even though the music is essentially much closer to Weill's German roots in its use of parodic military marches, waltzes etc. to send up pomposity and power-craziness. In fact, caricatures of certain leading Nazis are not too difficult to discern, and were perhaps quite novel for the time seeing this was barely a year after the Nazis took power.

Suite from the incidental music for _Marie Galante_, a musical play
in two acts [Libretto: Jacques Deval/Roger Fernay] (1934):









Excerpts from the original version of _Der Kuhhandel_ [_The Cattle Trade_]
- operetta in two acts [Libretto: Robert Vambery]
(1934 inc. - rev. 1935 as _A Kingdom for a Cow_):


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Boléro, La Valse_
*Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg / Emmanuel Krivine* • 2011 • Zig-Zag

Volatile, even idiosyncratic, with a huge dynamic range. Really stunning!


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky

Scherzo à la Russe such a funny piece








*


----------



## Dimace

Philidor said:


> Good morning. - The last cantata for Ratswechsel, which is not exactly the same as Radwechsel. Leipzig 1748, but it was an arrangement of BWV 69a, composed 1723.
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach: "Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele" BWV 69*
> 
> Hana Blazikova, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
> Bach Collegium Japan
> Masaaki Suzuki


Masaaki is the best for any Bach adventure. The Jap has made Vaters Musik science. The Japs, generally, are SOOOOOOOOO good with the classical music. Amazing tradition and love for the great composers and interpreters. Cyprien, once told me that in Cyprus or Greek TV has appeared one time in ten years. In Japan is LEGEND. He is making lesson and the TV is there!!!!! Mit sehr freundlichem Gruß aus Berlin, schönes WE, mein Freund. (bitte, sag mir deine Stadt. West oder Ost?)


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5


London Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Philidor

Dimace said:


> Masaaki is the best for any Bach adventure.


I second that for all vocal works! However, Herreweghe is a strong contender, and Gardiner is sometimes really attractive, when his more aggressive approach suits the music. His (Gardiner's) first recording of St. John's passion or the Mass in B minor is stunning to my mind.

I also like the one-voice-to-a-part approaches by Kuijken and Pierlot, even if it turned out that they don't match the situation in Leipzig, where Bach had mostly between 12 and 17 singers in his first choir as we know for some years.

For keyboard works, I appreciate Suzuki's recordings of WTC I+II (besides Leonhardt and Egarr), however, for his recordings of organ music I was not overwhelmed so far.


----------



## Bourdon

*Finally after a long wait just offered. 

Mozart*

I love Mozart and the sound of this ensemble,beautiful.....
I have waited a long time for this collection.

*
















*


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring

& other works for two pianos four hands

Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


Stravinsky: Circus Polka
Stravinsky: Concerto for 2 Pianos
Stravinsky: Madrid
Stravinsky: Tango


----------



## Vasks

*Wagenseil - Overture to "Vincislao" (Gaigg/cpo)
F. J. Haydn - Piano Sonata #53 in E minor, Hob.XVI:34 (McCabe/London)
Beethoven - 12 Variations on the Theme "Ein Madchen oder Weibchen" (Fournier/DG)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony #32 (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Volume 1

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

The other (and more familiar) side of this twofer.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Veress: String Trio & Bartók: Piano Quintet*

Vilde Frang (violin), Barnabás Kelemen (violin), Lawrence Power (viola), Nicolas Altstaedt (cello), Alexander Lonquich (piano)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Kodály: Duo for Violin and Violoncello, Op. 7 - Dvořák: Piano Trio, Op. 90 'Dumky'*

Barnabás Kelemen (violin), Nicolas Altstaedt (cello), Alexander Lonquich (piano)


----------



## Philidor

Next Prokofiev. It's getting better.

*Serge Prokofiev: Symphonie Concertante E minor for Violoncello and Orchestra op. 125*

Mstislav Rostropovich, violoncello
London Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> *Richard Strauss: Complete Orchestra Songs (Orchestre Philharmonique de Nice, Friedrich Haider, Adrianne Pieczonka, Edita Gruberova, Judith Howarth, Petja Petrova, Peter Straka, Bo Skovhus, Kurt Moll, Nightingale, 3 CD's)*
> 
> Playing CD 1 of 3. Using seven singers for this project ensures some welcome variation. The orchestra, while not famous, performs well under Haider, and the experienced soloists are mostly on fine form. A welcome collection.


A marvelous set and way out-of-print. I can't even imagine what the price of it would be nowadays. The booklet alone is something else --- a miniature novel. You would think it's one of those opera booklets.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Celebrating the birthday boy...

*Stravinsky
Duo concertant
Ilya Gringolts, Peter Laul*


----------



## Rogerx

Cello Unlimited

Music by Hans Zimmer, Howard Shore and Kian Soltani

Kian Soltani (cello)

Powell, John (1882-1963)
Schnittke, Alfred (1934-98)
Shore, Howard (b.1946)
Soltani, Kian (b.1992)
Zimmer, Hans (b.1957)


----------



## Enthusiast

Another of Bavouzet's Mozart concerto records. These are good and fresh and I am happy to see them joining an already rich set of excellent available accounts of the Mozart concertos.


----------



## Philidor

Next one.

*Serge Prokofiev: Symphony No. 7 C-sharp minor op. 131*

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi










A fine one, with a prominent key and a prominent opus number matching the key ... My impression is, that Nos. 2, 3 and 4 (original version) are in the same league as RVW 4 and Shosty 4 ... if you need it harder, go for it ...


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Anne Sofie von Otter / Cleveland Orchestra / Pierre Boulez* • 1999 • DG

Intellectual!


----------



## Philidor

Neo Romanza said:


> Celebrating the birthday boy...


Thank you for pointing out!

*Igor Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms*

Prague Philharmonic Choir
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Karel Ancerl


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex & Apollon Musagète

Jennifer Johnston (Jocasta), Stuart Skelton (Oedipus), Gidon Saks (Creon) & Fanny Ardant (narrator)

Gentlemen of the Monteverdi Choir & London Symphony Orchestra, Sir John Eliot Gardiner



*Igor Fyodorovich Stravinsky[ (17 June [O.S. 5 June] 1882 – 6 April 1971)*


----------



## Klavierman

I'll be enjoying this new release today via Qobuz. The additional concertos include Beethoven's arrangement of his Violin Concerto and a single movement work from his youth.


----------



## Merl

Haydn op.77 quartets. Love these quartets. Lovely performances from the Kodaly.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky

Le sacre du Printemps

Good day gentlemen








*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Bourdon said:


> Stravinsky
> 
> Le sacre du Printemps


Unavoidable this day  ... so let's go for it with FX:

*Igor Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps*

Les Siècles
François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Enthusiast

A nice mix of Jonathon Harvey works. It seems to be music that goes well with hot weather.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Berg


----------



## Philidor

Hard work in black and white.

*Aleksandr Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 4 F-sharp major op. 30*

Vladimir Ashkenazy
Marc-André Hamelin
Vladimir Sofronitzky


----------



## Bourdon

*Thomas Tallis

Music for Henry VIII








*


----------



## Bruce

Dimace said:


> Masaaki is the best for any Bach adventure. The Jap has made Vaters Musik science. The Japs, generally, are SOOOOOOOOO good with the classical music. Amazing tradition and love for the great composers and interpreters. Cyprien, once told me that in Cyprus or Greek TV has appeared one time in ten years. In Japan is LEGEND. He is making lesson and the TV is there!!!!! Mit sehr freundlichem Gruß aus Berlin, schönes WE, mein Freund. (bitte, sag mir deine Stadt. West oder Ost?)


State College. Es tut mir Leid, aber es ist Jahre her, seit ich in Deutschland gewohnt habe.


----------



## Bruce

Philidor said:


> Hard work in black and white.
> 
> *Aleksandr Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 4 F-sharp major op. 30*
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy
> Marc-André Hamelin
> Vladimir Sofronitzky


 Which of the three do you prefer?


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Bruce said:


> Which of the three do you prefer?


Currently, it is Sofronitzky.


----------



## Enthusiast

Aaaah. Barbara Hannigan's and Reinbert De Leeuw's Satie album is always a delight.


----------



## Philidor

Another piano stuff.

*György Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1988)*

Pierre-Laurent Aimard
Ensemble InterContemporain
Pierre Boulez


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> Another piano stuff.
> 
> *György Ligeti: Piano Concerto (1988)*
> 
> Pierre-Laurent Aimard
> Ensemble InterContemporain
> Pierre Boulez


 And good stuf it is


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 13_
*Mandelring Quartett* • 2009 • Audite

Full of despair, angst and grit, but still remaining humane. Fantastic!


----------



## Philidor

Now a string quartet.

*Cristóbal Halffter: String Quartet No. 3 (1978)*

Arditti Quartet










Sorry, no front cover found ...


----------



## Bruce

This afternoon, I'm listening for a second time to the Piano Quintet in D minor, Op. 13 by *Franz Limmer*. I liked it so much upon hearing it last night I decided to give it a second audition. 










This is the first I've heard of Franz Limmer (Austrian, 1808-1857). The writing for piano in this quintet is absolutely brilliant. I'm not a fan of historically informed performances, but the instruments used here are fairly close in sound to modern instruments, so it's not that bad. In fact, my grandmother had an upright piano when I was a child that sounded fairly close to the instrument used here. According to the Wikipedia article on Limmer, few of his works were published during his lifetime, and many are now lost. And that's a pity.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, String Quartet*


----------



## SanAntone

Mozart | Piano Concerto No. 23 | Perahia


----------



## Manxfeeder




----------



## jim prideaux

Bruno Walter and the CSO.....

Brahms 2nd and 3rd Symphonies.

Magic!


----------



## Marc

premont said:


> Not so far from my story. As a child I listened in the "naive" way, growing up - and beginning to play keyboard instruments - I listened more analytical, but turning around 40 I again began to listen in a more "emotional" way - concentrating on the effect of the music, an important turning point was my rediscovery of LvB's piano sonatas, and this is how I mostly listen today and what gives me the greatest pleasure. I forget all theory and just listen. I don't know if this can be called a spriritual way of listening, but at least it often makes me intensely aware of my existence, and this is why listening to music to me is an uplifting experience. I probably don't need to add that Bach's music is what I listen to the most.


This is actually a good (maybe even better) description of what has changed for me, than my own contribution. 
'Spiritual' of course is a tricky and multi-interpretable word.

Topic duty: listening to orchestral works of Franz Berwald (1796-1868).
This is very very fine music. It reminds me quite a lot of Mendelssohn, also quality-wise.
(I mean that as a compliment. )


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 7, Op. 13*


----------



## Bkeske

*Leonard Bernstein conducts Berlioz* - Symphonie Fantastique. The New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1973. Radio station copy


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

*Zubin Mehta conducts Saint-Saëns* - Symphony No. 3 In C Minor, Op. 78. Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra. London 1971


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Mozart* - 9 Overtures

Neville Marriner - Academy Of St. Martin In The Fields

Ripped from a Watford (Cockney rhyming slang) disc to my iTunes library (screenshot).

Although only about 50 minutes, this is one of my favourite Mozart overtures albums......


----------



## HenryPenfold

Dimace said:


> Masaaki is the best for any Bach adventure. The Jap has made Vaters Musik science. The Japs, generally, are SOOOOOOOOO good with the classical music. Amazing tradition and love for the great composers and interpreters. Cyprien, once told me that in Cyprus or Greek TV has appeared one time in ten years. In Japan is LEGEND. He is making lesson and the TV is there!!!!! Mit sehr freundlichem Gruß aus Berlin, schönes WE, mein Freund. (bitte, sag mir deine Stadt. West oder Ost?)


Amazing that this remarkable Watford now takes his place amongst Gardiner and Herreweghe (IMO) in this repertoire.............


----------



## tortkis

Vivier: Chamber Music & Music for Piano Solo (Brilliant Classics)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bkeske

*Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns* - Symphony No. 1 In E Flat, Op. 2 & Symphony No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 55. Orchestre National de la RTF. Angel 1974


----------



## Monsalvat

Franz Joseph Haydn: *String Quartet in D minor*, Op. 76, No. 2, “Fifths”
Quartetto Italiano (1965)
Paolo Borciani, violin; Elisa Pegreffi, violin; Piero Farulli, viola; Franco Rossi, cello


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding. If you like modern quartets this is a great set.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 9*
_Anima Eterna Brugge
Jos van Immerseel_


----------



## 13hm13

George Lloyd, BBC Northern Symphony Orchestra Conducted By Edward Downes – Symphony No. 6; Symphony No. 7 "Proserpine"


----------



## Rogerx

Bononcini: Cello Sonatas

Marco Ceccato (cello), Accademia Ottoboni


Bononcini, A M: Cello Sonata in G major
Bononcini, A M: Sinfonia per camera in C minor
Bononcini, A M: Sonata da camera in A major, 'La Comodina'
Bononcini, A M: Sonata No. 4 in A minor
Bononcini, G B: Sinfonia for Cello in D major
Bononcini, G B: Sinfonia for Cello in G minor
Bononcini, G B: Sonata for Cello & Continuo in A minor


----------



## sAmUiLc

Cello Concerto








This early Ma is not like him we know. Pretty aggressive playing.


----------



## Rogerx

Pleyel: Partitas for Winds

Amphion Wind Octet


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; Piano Concerto No. 5 Emperor
Claudio Arrau, Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis
Philips Digital Classics – 416 215-2, Album, Netherlands, 1986.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing with the *Vaughan Williams* symphonies from the *Boult* remastered set from the Warner/Tower Records hybrid SACD set:


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

*Bela Bartok: The Wooden Prince/The Miraculous Mandarin

It's been quite a while since I visited this one. Now's the time.*


----------



## Rogerx

Tubin: Complete Symphonies, Vol. 3: Nos. 4 and 7

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Arvo Volmer


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Bruckner - Symphony 1
Gielen/SWR SO









Vaughan Williams - Concerto for 2 pianos, Job
Boult/LSO, LPO









Berg - Wozzeck
Kegel/Leipzig Radio SO; Schroter, Adam, Goldberg


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Some Telemann tonight:


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Now a late choral cantata for an unknown occasion. Maybe "in ogni tempore" could be appropriate.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan" BWV 100*

Hana Blažíková, Damien Guillon, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## sAmUiLc

Violin Concerto


----------



## Baxi

NP:








(Sony Japan/ 1962)

+ 
*Igor Stravisnky
The Firebird Suite*
(1967)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 3

Doric String Quartet



Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 1 in C major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 2 in B minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 3 in B flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 4 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 6 in E flat major


----------



## Art Rock

Just copy/pasting from yesterday and changing the CD number - yes, I'm lazy.



*Richard Strauss: Complete Orchestra Songs (Orchestre Philharmonique de Nice, Friedrich Haider, Adrianne Pieczonka, Edita Gruberova, Judith Howarth, Petja Petrova, Peter Straka, Bo Skovhus, Kurt Moll, Nightingale, 3 CD's)*

Playing CD 2 of 3. Using seven singers for this project ensures some welcome variation. The orchestra, while not famous, performs well under Haider, and the experienced soloists are mostly on fine form. A welcome collection.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

including 4 Last Songs

The booklet says, she studied with Schwarzkopf.


----------



## Philidor

Impressions from Spain.

*Isaac Albéniz: Iberia*

Alicia de Larrocha, piano
(1962)










I almost totally neglected this big piano cycle. On my shelf there is de Larrocha's recording from 1972 (Decca), and I surely listened to it once or twice after buying, but afterwards ...? So there is something to discover, although I have to confess that this music doesn't touch me on the spot, as opposed to Liszt's Années, Debussy's Préludes or Rachmaninov's Études-Tableaux.

So there remains the decision whether trying it again and again or staying with stuff with which my antennas are getting easier in resonance ...


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Bernarda Fink / Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin / Kent Nagano *• 2007 • Harmonia Mundi

Bernarda Fink definitely wore her heart on her sleeve.


----------



## Philidor

Staying in Spain.

*Claude Debussy: Ibéria (No. 2 from "Images pour Orchestre")*

Münchner Philharmoniker
Sergiu Celibidache


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## Merl

Not played this exemplary recording in a while.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos

Henryk Szeryng (violin), Charles Reiner (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati

Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances, Sz. 56, BB 68
Debussy: La plus que lente
Marroquin: Mexican Lullaby
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64
Novácek, O: Perpetuum mobile - Concert Caprice Op. 5 No. 4
Rimsky Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan, Op. 57
Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor, WoO 23


----------



## haziz

*Farrenc: Symphony No. 2 in D, Op. 35*

_Solistes Européens, Luxembourg
Christoph König_
Recorded: 2 March 2016
Recording Venue: Philharmonie Luxembourg, Luxembourg


----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Suk: Piano Quartet in A minor, Four pieces for violin and piano, Piano Quintet in G Minor (Nash Ensemble, Helios)*

A wonderful combination of relatively early chamber works by this Czech composer. I don't think I have ever heard a Nash Ensemble CD I did not like


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn: String Symphonies Nos.1-7
Henry Raudales & Münchner Rundfunk Orchester*











*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade 
Charles Mackerras & London Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part one
for late morning and early afternoon.

The comments below are a slightly amended version from a previous post of mine.​_Hyperion's extensive - but not quite exhaustive - Robert Simpson project has been one of my most enjoyable voyages of discovery over the years, and without Hyperion so little of Simpson's music would be available. Simpson has had his detractors: one particular complaint about his music is that he doesn't take his ideas anywhere, as if he lollygags or wanders around in circles without propelling the music onward to any logical destination - I'm no academic so I won't argue about the theoretical whys and wherefores, but I've always been attracted to Simpson's soundworld from my first purchase (which was on spec, as I recall), and that'll do for me._

Piano Sonata (1946):
_Variations and Finale on a Theme of Haydn_ for piano (1948):









Symphony no.1 (1951):

with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley









String Quartet no.1 (1951-52):









String Quartet no.2 (1953):









String Quartet no.3 (1954):
​


----------



## Rogerx

In Flanders Fields Volume 67 - Jef van Hoof

Janacek Philharmonic Orchestra Ostrava, Ivo Venkov

Hoof: Herinneringsouverture (Remembrance Overture)
Hoof: Perzeus Overture
*Hoof: Symphony No. 2 in A flat major

For the Saturday symphony tradition *


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

A hot summer day, what could be better than cooling off with beautiful organ music by Bach 








*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I listened to _Swan Lake _a few days ago and over the last couple of days its been _Sleeping Beauty _and _Nutcracker_.

These really are superb scores. I understand when _Sleeping Beauty_ is cited as his masterpiece, but I love all three of them equally, to be honest.

These LSO Previn recordings were very well received when they first came out and, though there are no doubt some better recordings and performances of the individual ballets, they still stand up well today. The digital transfer here is a little on the bright side and apparently Warner have now re-mastered them and issued them with a different cover.

Still. I'm finding these very enjoyable.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

elgar's ghost said:


> Robert Simpson - various works part one
> for late morning and early afternoon.
> 
> The comments below are a slightly amended version from a previous post of mine.​_Hyperion's extensive - but not quite exhaustive - Robert Simpson project has been one of my most enjoyable voyages of discovery over the years, and without Hyperion so little of Simpson's music would be available. Simpson has had his detractors: one particular complaint about his music is that he doesn't take his ideas anywhere, as if he lollygags or wanders around in circles without propelling the music onward to any logical destination - I'm no academic so I won't argue about the theoretical whys and wherefores, but I've always been attracted to Simpson's soundworld from my first purchase (which was on spec, as I recall), and that'll do for me._
> 
> Piano Sonata (1946):
> _Variations and Finale on a Theme of Haydn_ for piano (1948):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.1 (1951):
> 
> with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.1 (1951-52):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.2 (1953):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.3 (1954):
> ​


Simpson is still on my list of composers I should investigate. I've been told that, if you like Sibelius, which I do, then Simpsons symphonies should appeal to me. Where do you think I should start?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Tsaraslondon said:


> Simpson is still on my list of composers I should investigate. I've been told that, if you like Sibelius, which I do, then Simpsons symphonies should appeal to me. Where do you think I should start?


Hi, T.

Simpson was a devotee of, and authority on, both Sibelius and Nielsen but I personally cannot discern all that much connective tissue there because Simpson, like Karl Amadeus Hartmann from the generation before, seemed to be his own man. That doesn't mean to say that others can't hear elements of either or both composers, of course. If anything Simpson's music to me is, like Hartmann's, a synthesis of different elements which, when taken as a whole, sounds conventional and 'un-gimmicky' but nonetheless defies attempts to discern any particular influences or reference points.
In terms of his symphonies I would suggest both ends of the spectrum - nos. 1 and 11 - there are nearly 40 years between them but they are of similar length (just under half an hour each, which are amongst his shortest) and you might find it interesting in comparing one to the other. This is only my suggestion...others may well suggest different entry points, and so they should. If you follow up your interest I in turn will be interested to read your initial thoughts. Hope this helps.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Barbara Hannagan - sounding very different to the very intimate voice she used for Satie but this is equally beguiling. Sensual, dreamy, hothouse music.


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 In D Minor, Op. 15
András Schiff; Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment


----------



## Tsaraslondon

elgar's ghost said:


> Hi, T.
> 
> Simpson was a devotee of, and authority on, both Sibelius and Nielsen but I personally cannot discern all that much connective tissue there because Simpson, like Karl Amadeus Hartmann from the generation before, seemed to be his own man. That doesn't mean to say that others can't hear elements of either or both composers, of course. If anything Simpson's music to me is, like Hartmann's, a synthesis of different elements which, when taken as a whole, sounds conventional and 'un-gimmicky' but nonetheless defies attempts to discern any particular influences or reference points.
> In terms of his symphonies I would suggest both ends of the spectrum - nos. 1 and 11 - there are nearly 40 years between them but they are of similar length (just under half an hour each, which are amongst his shortest) and you might find it interesting in comparing one to the other. This is only my suggestion...others may well suggest different entry points, and so they should. If you follow up your interest I in turn will be interested to read your initial thoughts. Hope this helps.


Thank you. I'll give those two symphonies a try first.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4


Lucia Popp (soprano)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

















*


----------



## haziz




----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> Thank you. I'll give those two symphonies a try first.


And in addition, I'd suggest symphony no. 5

This live Andrew Davis is quite a fiery performance and easily available via streaming. The Handley is more long-lined and just as good in a different way, but being on Hyperion is less accessible.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite & Schoenberg: Pelléas & Mélisande

Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Enthusiast

More from Hannigan. I listened to the opera but not the piano concertante piece on this occasion.


----------



## Vasks

_Just Japanese_

*Takemitsu - Green [November Steps II] (Ozawa/ RCA LP)
Ishii - Concertante for Solo Marimba & 6 Percussionists (Abe/Denon CD)
Mayuzumi - Mandala Symphony (Iwaki/Odyssey LP)*


----------



## haziz

SS 18.06.22 - Hoof # 2

*Hoof: Symphony No. 2 in A flat major*
_Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Ivo Venkov_

The Saturday Symphony. My first time listening to this composer and this symphony. Definitely worth exploring further.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Sibelius: Symphony No.1 & En Saga*

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Santtu-Matias Rouvali

Set up for late morning - early afternoon...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 & King Christian II Suite*

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Santtu-Matias Rouvali

Set up for late afternoon - Early evening...


----------



## Philidor

Bourdon said:


> A hot summer day, what could be better than cooling off with beautiful organ music by Bach


37 degree Celsius here. I stay virtually in Spain ...

*Manuel de Falla

Concierto para clavecin y 5 instrumentos*

John Constable, harpsichord
The London Sinfonietta
Sir Simon Ratlle

*Noches en los jardines de Espana*

Alicia de Larrocha, piano
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos

*El amor brujo*

Nati Mistral, mezzo-soprano
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos


----------



## Enthusiast

Moving on from listening to Barbara Hannigan to another hero. An excellent and slightly less smooth than it often sounds Prokofiev 2 and a wonderful Stravinsky.


----------



## Monsalvat

Franz Joseph Haydn: assorted string quartets
Amadeus Quartet (1963–1978)
Norbert Brainin, violin; Siegmund Nissel, violin; Peter Schidlof, viola; Martin Lovett, cello

Listened to Op. 76, No. 6 earlier, then Op. 74, No. 1. Currently listening to Op. 64, No. 2. These are lovely recordings in great sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part two scattered
throughout late afternoon up until early evening.

_Canzona_ for brass instruments (1958):









Symphony no.2 (1955-56): a)
Symphony no.3 (1962): b)
Symphony no.4 (1970-72): a)

a) with the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley
b) with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley









Quintet for clarinet and string quartet (1968):









_Energy_ for brass band (1971):


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire *Penderecki Wit* recording:


----------



## Rogerx

Requiem For the Enslaved

Carlos Simon Marco Pavé

Simon, Carlos: in paradisium
Simon, Carlos: light everlasting
Simon, Carlos: Requiem for the Enslaved
Simon, Carlos: we all found heaven


Carlos Simon (piano), MK Zulu (trumpet), Marco Pavé (spoken word), Carlos Simon (music production)
Hub New Music
Recorded: 2021-05-13
Recording Venue: Futura Productions, Roslindale, MA


----------



## Philidor

Plucked.

*Joaquín Rodrigo

Concierto de Aranjuez
Fantasía para un gentilhombre*

Pepe Romero, guitar
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## haziz

*Gretchaninov - Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4*
_Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra
Eduard Tchivzhel_

First time listening to this composer and these symphonies.


----------



## Enthusiast

Staying with Kopatchinskaja. Coll's violin concerto and other works.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel, Debussy, Fauré - String Quartets

Quatuor Ebène


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, various works*

I'm letting Disc 2 from this set play, conducted by Barbirolli.


----------



## Philidor

Happy birthday, Mr. Tubin!

*Eduard Tubin

String Quartet (1979)
Elegy (1946)
Piano Quartet (1930)*

Love Derwinger, piano
The Tallinn Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

More Kopatchinskaja. Tigran Mansurian is an Armenian composer of some interest. Attractive music.


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Catherine Dubosc / Orchestre symphonique de Montréal / Charles Dutoit* • 1992 • Decca

Sweet like a singing nightingale, Dubosc is Shéhérazade herself who told these stories, but she does not sound like her life is dependent on it...


----------



## Jay




----------



## Enthusiast

Probably my favourite Prokofiev 6. Great performance.


----------



## Bkeske

Watching/Listening to the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hal. Today’s program:


----------



## Philidor

I still have a list to work with ...

*György Kurtág: Scenes from a Novel op. 19 *

Viktoriia Vetrenko, soprano
David Grimal, violin
Luigi Gaggero, cimbalom
Niek de Groot, double bass


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Bourdon

* Lehár

Schwarzkopf at her finest. 








*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Now some Weinberg.

*Mieczysław Weinberg: String Quartet No. 14 op. 122 (1978)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Liszt, Piano Sonata in B Minor

I don't usually like Liszt, but Berman has an interesting way with this.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Wonderful playing and sound from this DSD 64 file.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Violin Concerto.*

Yehudi Menuhin on violin.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works
part three for the rest of today.

Symphony no.5 (1972):

with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley









String Quartet no.4 (1973):









String Quartet no.5 (1974):









_Media vita in morte sumus_ [_In the Midst of Life We Are in Death_]
for mixed choir, brass and timpani [Text: Robert Simpson] (1975):


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Tchaikovsky's last three symphonies, in these fine recordings by Daniele Gatti and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra








Currently listening to the second movement of the 5th, with the solo horn part beautifully played by Martin Owen.


----------



## opus55

Ferde Grofé 
Grand Canyon Suite
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra | Lorin Maazel


----------



## WVdave

Berlioz; Symphonie Fantastique
Munch, Boston Symphony
RCA Victor Red Seal – LSC-2608 Series: Living Stereo, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, Aug 1962.


----------



## Klavierman

Just the Stevenson Passacaglia on DSCH--a terrific performance.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Missa








I had it on LPs, was great. Then I bought remastered CD. What trash! I had to go to Amoeba on Sunset Blvd, a big chain of used bin, to find the original CD issue above. With the first note it felt right. Immediately got rid of the remastered one.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

My favourite Magnificat - Bach


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS AND PARTITAS FOR SOLO VIOLIN
_Volume 2_
*J. S. Bach*
Lucy van Dael - Baroque violin
_
Naxos_


----------



## OCEANE

Enthusiast said:


> More Barbara Hannagan - sounding very different to the very intimate voice she used for Satie but this is equally beguiling. Sensual, dreamy, hothouse music.


Thanks for Sharing
First time listening to Hannigan .... her singing and the piano accompany display the beautiful songs by Alma Mahler


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time

Not just EMI, but Philips also butchered many of their great analog recordings with horrifying remastering job. I forgot which year but I considered this 5 CD set as my purchase of the year when I got it used at the Wherehouse on Beach Blvd in Westminster and listened through them. I think I paid almost $100 which was quite a sum but still I was elated with the purchase and felt lucky to have found a clean set.


----------



## OCEANE

While I like Fischer conducting Mahler symphonies, this No. 5 impresses me particularly.


----------



## jambo

Paillard is helping me to get through the experience.

*Vivaldi: *Concerto for Two Trumpets, Strings and Continuo in C Major, RV 537
*Vivaldi: *Concerto for Piccolo, Strings and Continuo in A minor, RV 445
*Vivaldi: *Concerto for Violin, Oboe, Strings and Continuo in B flat major, RV 548
*Vivaldi: *Concerto for Two Violins, Two Cellos, Strings and Continuo in G major, RV 575
*Vivaldi: *Concerto for Violin, Organ, Strings and Continuo in F Major, RV 542

Jean-François Paillard
Orchestre de chambre Jean-François Paillard
1964


----------



## Bkeske

*Karajan conducts Mendelssohn* - 5 Symphonies. Berliner Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon 4LP box, 1973. German release


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Marc

Bach's Orchestral Suites (again), this time played by the Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, conducted by Neville Marriner.
The 1971 release of Decca/Argo/London.
I know of three recordings by Neville Marriner of these works, the same goes for the Brandenburg Concertos.
In both cases, the first recordings are by far the best in my opinion, even though the Brandenburgs were played in the 'funny' Thurston Dart versions. In this performance of the Suites, Dart is playing the continuo harpsichord. It must have been one of his last recordings, since he died early 1971.

The further Marriner went into Bach, the 'stiffer' his interpretations became. But this one is very enjoyable indeed. A pleasure to listen to. Skipping some repeats might not please each and every true Bach lover... on the other hand, even Gustav Leonhardt and Ton Koopman sometimes did that.


----------



## pmsummer

TRISTAN ET ISEULT
_A Medieval Romance in Music and Poetry_
Anne Azéma
Henri Ledroit
Andrea von Ramm
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - transcription, realization, director
_
Erato_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Itullian




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Symphony of Psalms
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Prague Philharmonic Choir
Karel Ančerl*










Next up:

*Martinů
Field Mass
Václav Zítek
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus
Mackerras*


----------



## Rogerx

Janitsch: Sonate da chiesa e da camera

Epoca Barocca

Janitsch: Sonata da camera a 3 in G Minor
Janitsch: Sonata da camera a 4 in E flat Major
Janitsch: Sonata da camera a 4 in F Major
Janitsch: Sonata da camera in D Major
Janitsch: Sonata da chiesa a 3 in D Minor
Janitsch: Sonata da chiesa a 4 in F Major


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## tortkis

Xenakis Edition 4: Works for Piano, Aki Takahashi (mode)


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Stamitz: Symphonies, Vol. 2

Northern Chamber Orchestra, Nicholas Ward


Stamitz, J: Sinfonia Pastorale Op. 4 No. 2
Stamitz, J: Symphony in E flat major, Op. 4, No. 4 (Wolf Eb4)
Stamitz, J: Symphony in E flat major, Op. 4, No. 6 (Wolf Eb5)
Stamitz, J: Symphony in F major, Op. 4, No. 1 (Wolf F3)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Suk: Spring, Summer Impressions, Piano Pieces op.7, Moods (Jonathan Plowright, Hyperion)*

If I could have only one CD with Suk's piano music, this would be the one. To quote one reviewer: "A superlative album in all ways, lusciously played and recorded … Suk spins gloriously harmonised late-Romantic melodies that soar one moment to sink into lingering Bohemian legend and dream the next. The reverie of it all is extraordinary" (Classical Source). Beautiful (Mucha) cover as well.


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Elisabeth Söderström / BBC Symphony Orchestra / Pierre Boulez • 1971 Live • BBC Legends

Exotic and electrifying!








*


----------



## 13hm13

Martha Argerich Live Vol. 1


----------



## 13hm13

Concert Life in 18th Century Berlin [Il Gardellino]


----------



## 13hm13

Miklós Rózsa – Tripartita


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor

Choir of St John’s College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha

Vaughan Williams: Lord, Thou has been our refuge
Vaughan Williams: Mass in G minor
Vaughan Williams: O Clap Your Hands (Psalm 47)
Vaughan Williams: O Taste and See
Vaughan Williams: O vos omnes
Vaughan Williams: Prayer to the Father of Heaven
Vaughan Williams: Rhosymedre
Vaughan Williams: Te Deum in G


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: very little time today.

Bruckner - Symphony 2
Gielen/Saarbrucken Radio SO


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Otello

Renata Tebaldi (Desdemona), Mario del Monaco (Otello), Aldo Protti (Iago), Tom Krause (Montano), Nello Romanato (Cassio), Athos Cesarini (Rodrigo), Ana Raquel Satra (Emilia), Fernando Corena (Lodovico)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Kinderchor,

Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today is the first Sunday after Trinity. At this sunday in 1723, Bach started his cantata renditions in Leipzig with this one:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Die Elenden sollen essen" BWV 75*

Ruth Ziesak, Elisabeth von Magnus, Paul Agnew, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir
Ton Koopman










... and it lasted for 27 years.

For all fans of number symbolism: Bach's first Leipzig cantata has 14 movements, 14 = 2+1+3+8 = B+A+C+H.


----------



## OCEANE

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 169880
> 
> While I like Fischer conducting Mahler symphonies, this No. 5 impresses me particularly.











These few days,I listened several versions not exactly for comparison of good or bad but appreciated different interpretations.


----------



## Art Rock

*Igor Stravinsky: The Dove Descending Breaks the Air, Threni, Requiem Canticles, Da Pacem Domine (Collegium Vocale Gent, Royal Flemish Philharmonic, Philippe Herreweghe, Outhere)*

Threni is his first and longest completely dodecaphonic work. In general, I have no problems with dodecaphonic and related compositions, but I find it less easy to appreciate if it is a vocal work for some reason. Threni is an exception to the rule - and the same holds for his final large-scale work, the Requiem canticles, which is generally based on serial techniques. The other two works are short: an A capella work with a title that Takemitsu could have used, and a Gesualdo motet for which Stravinsky supplied a lost bass line.

That concludes my re-playing of Suk and Stravinsky CD's from my collection. Still plenty of Strauss (R only) to go through, and about a dozen other S composers, from Sveinbjornsson to Szymanski, still to do.... but the end is in sight for the heaviest letter in the alphabet.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Enjoying these recordings very much.








*


----------



## Enthusiast

Marc said:


> Bach's Orchestral Suites (again), this time played by the Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, conducted by Neville Marriner.
> The 1971 release of Decca/Argo/London.
> I know of three recordings by Neville Marriner of these works, the same goes for the Brandenburg Concertos.
> In both cases, the first recordings are by far the best in my opinion, even though the Brandenburgs were played in the 'funny' Thurston Dart versions. In this performance of the Suites, Dart is playing the continuo harpsichord. It must have been one of his last recordings, since he died early 1971.
> 
> The further Marriner went into Bach, the 'stiffer' his interpretations became. But this one is very enjoyable indeed. A pleasure to listen to. Skipping some repeats might not please each and every true Bach lover... on the other hand, even Gustav Leonhardt and Ton Koopman sometimes did that.


Absolutely. Early Marriner (which tended to have Thurston Dart's continuo) were much better than his later efforts. I remember a great Handel Op. 6 from the same period.


----------



## Philidor

One year later, Bach wrote his first chorale cantata in Leipzig, opening the famous Chorale Cantata Cycle, the largest work he ever created - or tried to create, as it remained unaccomplished. - Premiered 11 June 1724:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort" BWV 20*

Johannette Zohmer, Ingeborg Danz, Jan Cobow, Peter Kooy
Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## sAmUiLc

I hope more pianists perform and/or record the 2nd piano concerto. It is possible the pianists avoid it in a concert because it is short, like 18 minutes, but they can perform another concerto like Prokofiev 1st with it. Then it will be like 37 minutes total, enough for the pianist show off (?) him/herself.


----------



## Marc

Bourdon said:


> *Bach
> 
> Enjoying these recordings very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_"You lucky lucky _[censored]_!"_


----------



## Art Rock

Another simple copy/paste from previous days:


*Richard Strauss: Complete Orchestra Songs (Orchestre Philharmonique de Nice, Friedrich Haider, Adrianne Pieczonka, Edita Gruberova, Judith Howarth, Petja Petrova, Peter Straka, Bo Skovhus, Kurt Moll, Nightingale, 3 CD's)*

Playing CD 3 of 3. Using seven singers for this project ensures some welcome variation. The orchestra, while not famous, performs well under Haider, and the experienced soloists are mostly on fine form. A welcome collection.


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)



Anglebert: Cadmus: Overture (after Lully)
Anglebert: Chaconne [from Pièces in C]
Anglebert: Fugue grave
Anglebert: Sarabande grave
Anglebert: Sarabande: Dieu des Enfers
Anglebert: Variations sur Les Folies d’Espagne in Pièces de clavecin
Balbastre: La Suzanne
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 8ème in B minor: Passacaille
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin IV: Ordre 25ème in E flat major: Les ombres errantes
Duphly: La de Belombre (from Troisième livre de pièces de clavecin)
Duphly: Rondeau: La Pothoüin
Lully: Marche pour la cérémonie des Turcs
Rameau: Gavotte et doubles
Rameau: Le rappel des oiseaux
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes: Viens, hymen
Rameau: Les Sauvages
Rameau: Suite in E minor: Le Tambourin
Royer, P: L'Aimable
Royer, P: La Marche des Scythes
Royer, P: Premier et deuxième Tambourins (from Premier livre de pièces de clavecin)
Royer, P: Tambourins
Visée: Sarabande


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

Symphonies 25-27, 29 & 32



















*


----------



## Merl

Inspired by a recent thread this is a tour de force of a performance of Beethoven's op.135 that I still rate highly. Not for the faint-hearted.


----------



## Philidor

This one was premiered in 1726.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Brich dem Hungrigen dein Brot" BWV 39*

Yukari Nonoshita, Robin Blaze, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Art Rock

*Karol Szymanowski: Piano works volume 1 (Martin Roscoe, Naxos)*

I like a lot of Szymanowski, but I could not remember much from his piano works. A good time to replay the four Naxos CD's I have. On this first CD we have the 20 Mazurkas Op. 50 1-4, Metopy (Metopes) Op. 29, 4 Studies Op. 4 and most importantly Piano Sonata No. 2 in A major Op. 21. These are worthwhile compositions, confidently played and well recorded.


----------



## Philidor

After yesterday's trip to Spain, now going to Italy ...

*Ottorino Respighi: Gli Uccelli*

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part four scattered
throughout most of this afternoon.

Quartet for horn, violin, cello and piano (1975):









String Quartet no.6 (1975):


Symphony no.6 (1977):
Symphony no.7 (1977):

with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley









String Quartet no.7 (1977):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Rosamunde, D797

Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo soprano)

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Ernst Senff Choir, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Philidor

Do you know the longest viola joke? I just listened to it:

*Hector Berlioz: Harold en Italie op. 16*

William Lincer, viola
New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

On with the music for wind ensemble that I love so much 

















*


----------



## Philidor

I stayed in Italy.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: Symphony No. 4 A major ("Italian")*

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Sir Charles Mackerras










After 30 years still my favourite recording for this symphony.


----------



## Enthusiast

Lovely. Addictive.


----------



## Rogerx

Gerogy Catoire: Piano Trio & Piano Quartet

Room-Music


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta*

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Susanna Mälkki


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Bartók: The Wooden Prince & The Miraculous Mandarin Suite*

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Susanna Mälkki


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sbmonty

Britten: String Quartet No. 1 In D, Op. 25
Takács Quartet


----------



## EvaBaron

Saint Saëns Introduction et Rondo Capriccioso
Sarasate Zigeunerweisen
Jascha Heifetz
William Steinberg
RCA Victor Orchestra









Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2
Herbert von Karajan
Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 3, 6, 7 & 8

Lorenzo Gatto (violin), Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Floeddie

*Hector Berlioz - Essential Works

Béatrice et Bénédict (Overture)
Benvenuto Cellini, Op. 23: Overture
King Lear Overture Op 4
Rêverie et Caprice, Op.8*


----------



## Art Rock

*Bolesław Szabelski: Toccata, Etude, Concerto Grosso, Aphorismes 9, Preludes, Flute Concerto, Symphony No. 5 (Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jan Krenz et al, Olympia)*

Bolesław Szabelski (1896 - 1979) was a Polish composer. This is the only CD I have of his works, a neat overview presented chronologically from 1938 until 1968. Main works here include the stunning Concerto Grosso (1954), the Flute concerto (1965) and the fifth (and last) Symphony for mixed choir, organ and orchestra (1968), all from his serial period. Style-wise, I hear some Shostakovich influences here and there. This is one of many composers who deserve to be far better known than they are - as well as an enterprising record company to let us hear more.


----------



## Vasks

_Everything Ernest_

*Bloch - Overture from "Suite Symphonique" (Avshalomov/CRI LP)
Bloch - Piano Quintet #2 (Pro Arte Quartet +/Laurel CD)
Bloch - Schelomo (Starker/London LP)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Holst
St Paul's Suite, Op. 29 No. 2
St. Paul Chamber Orchestra
Hogwood

The Perfect Fool, Op. 39 / H 150: Ballet Music
Egdon Heath, a homage to Thomas Hardy, Op.47
The Hymn of Jesus, H 140 
London Philharmonic Orchestra
BBC SO & Chorus
Boult

A Moorside Suite
Grimethorpe Colliery Band
Elgar Howarth*

From this 2-CD set -


----------



## Enthusiast

Bernstein's recording of Shostakovich 7 is rightly praised as a high voltage performance. But Haitink's approach is just as effective IMO. It builds formidable power in all the right places but doesn't leave you quite as frazzled as Bernstein does!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, String Quartet No. 1*


----------



## Art Rock

*Georg Böhm: Works for Keyboard (Stef Tuinstra, Document, 3 CD's)*

About two weeks ago I scored this beauty at the local thrift shop for 3 euro, organ and harpsichord works by Georg Böhm (1661 - 1733): 3 CD's embedded in a book of 223 pages, full of information about the works and the instruments. Playing CD 2 today.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Marc said:


> Bach's Orchestral Suites (again), this time played by the Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, conducted by Neville Marriner.
> The 1971 release of Decca/Argo/London.
> I know of three recordings by Neville Marriner of these works, the same goes for the Brandenburg Concertos.
> In both cases, the first recordings are by far the best in my opinion, even though the Brandenburgs were played in the 'funny' Thurston Dart versions. In this performance of the Suites, Dart is playing the continuo harpsichord. It must have been one of his last recordings, since he died early 1971.
> 
> The further Marriner went into Bach, the 'stiffer' his interpretations became. But this one is very enjoyable indeed. A pleasure to listen to. Skipping some repeats might not please each and every true Bach lover... on the other hand, even Gustav Leonhardt and Ton Koopman sometimes did that.


I've come to enjoy the Orchestral Suites even more than the Brandenburg Concertos.

Lately, my gotos are Pinnock, English Concert (as ever), Bruggen Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment (and boy do we need to be reminded of The Enlightenment in these dark ages) and Suzuki Collegium Japan.....

Listening to #1 as I type, Bruggen, and the woodwinds are to die for!!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
Pavel Haas Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Sol Gabetta - Schumann

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini


Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## Philidor

Today "only" 36 degree Celsius. So this works perfectly:

*Steve Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976)*

Steve Reich and Musicians


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> I've come to enjoy the Orchestral Suites even more than the Brandenburg Concertos.
> 
> Lately, my gotos are Pinnock, English Concert (as ever), Bruggen Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment (and boy do we need to be reminded of The Enlightenment in these dark ages) and Suzuki Collegium Japan.....
> 
> Listening to #1 as I type, Bruggen, and the woodwinds are to die for!!


I think I may also enjoy the suites as much as or more than the Brandenburgs. I expect you know the Freiburger Barockorchester recordings - more sense of dance that is usual. And the old Harnoncourt of the 3rd suite is quite something.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Kopatchinskaja - an excellent recital disc.


----------



## Philidor

The Quartet of the Week:

*Benjamin Britten: String Quartet No. 1 op. 25*

Doric String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 in A minor 'Tragic'


London Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> I expect you know the Freiburger Barockorchester recordings


Yes, I bought the set about ten years ago, but haven't listened to them as much as my other sets....


----------



## Jay




----------



## Bkeske

Streaming this ‘needle drop’ from archive.org. LIke it, so found a vinyl copy of the box set pretty cheap and snagged it. Nice.


----------



## Enthusiast

Many of these songs are from operas ... . A delightful programme.


----------



## Marc

HenryPenfold said:


> I've come to enjoy the Orchestral Suites even more than the Brandenburg Concertos.
> 
> Lately, my gotos are Pinnock, English Concert (as ever), Bruggen Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment (and boy do we need to be reminded of The Enlightenment in these dark ages) and Suzuki Collegium Japan.....
> 
> Listening to #1 as I type, Bruggen, and the woodwinds are to die for!!


Yeah, Brüggen is a very fine recording, too.
Heard him do nos. 1 & 4 back in 1988 with the Orkest van de Achttiende Eeuw... oh my, I'm getting old.
After the intermission, they played the Italian Symphony of Mendelssohn. It was the first time I heard 19th century music 'live' on period instruments. It was a great thrill, also because of the visible enthusiasm of all participants. I applauded so hard that the palms of my hands turned red and began to itch.

I.c. Pinnock: I prefer his first take on the Suites, recorded in the late 1970s. Again, like Marriner's first recording, it's a more spontaneous approach.
Suzuki... how many times did he record them? 
Or did he only do the Brandenburgers twice?
I must admit that I lost count in quite some cases, and I'm really far behind with all the 21st century recordings I must say. I do not have the wallet to be a true collector. And I'm fine with that.


----------



## Bourdon

*Ewald Kooiman*











*
















*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Marc said:


> Yeah, Brüggen is a very fine recording, too.
> Heard him do nos. 1 & 4 back in 1988 with the Orkest van de Achttiende Eeuw... oh my, I'm getting old.
> After the intermission, they played the Italian Symphony of Mendelssohn. It was the first time I heard 19th century music 'live' on period instruments. It was a great thrill, also because of the visible enthusiasm of all participants. I applauded so hard that the palms of my hands turned red and began to itch.
> 
> I.c. Pinnock: I prefer his first take on the Suites, recorded in the late 1970s. Again, like Marriner's first recording, it's a more spontaneous approach.
> Suzuki... how many times did he record them?
> Or did he only do the Brandenburgers twice?
> I must admit that I lost count in quite some cases, and I'm really far behind with all the 21st century recordings I must say. I do not have the wallet to be a true collector. And I'm fine with that.


Envious of that '88 gig!

Also, I've never experienced Mendelssohn's Italian, live - it's a work that I'm sure benefits from a live enthusiastic performance.

I only know 1 set of the Pinnock.

My palms have turned red and itch, but according to my doctor it's a sign of a failing liver due to over-consumption of whisky....


----------



## Marc

Bourdon said:


> *Ewald Kooiman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This issue always frustrated me a bit, because BWV 540/2 was 'missing'. Even though it's quite possible that Bach did not compose both Toccata and Fugue at the same time... I still prefer the piece as a whole. (I have the same with BWV 542.) Sometimes organists play the Toccata as a recital opener, and then close the concert with the Fugue. A bit like BWV 552 in the Clavier-Übung III.
It's been years & years since I last listened to this recording, but I remember that Kooiman's earlier Bach performances were a bit stiffer and more laid-back... so, in a way, an opposite development compared to f.i. Marriner and Pinnock in their orchestral approaches.


----------



## Bourdon

Marc said:


> This issue always frustrated me a bit, because BWV 540/2 was 'missing'. Even though it's quite possible that Bach did not compose both Toccata and Fugue at the same time... I still prefer the piece as a whole. (I have the same with BWV 542.) Sometimes organists play the Toccata as a recital opener, and then close the concert with the Fugue. A bit like BWV 552 in the Clavier-Übung III.
> It's been years & years since I last listened to this recording, but I remember that Kooiman's earlier Bach performances were a bit stiffer and more laid-back... so, in a way, an opposite development compared to f.i. Marriner and Pinnock in their orchestral approaches.


*Mit Fried und Freud ich fahr dahin ..... *


----------



## Philidor

Still sticking to my list ...

*Wolfgang Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995-2001)*

Ensemble Modern
Dominique My










Amazing! Fiery! Exciting! Gorgeous!

(Maybe I should have posted this in the "Metal"-Thread ...)


----------



## Philidor

Marc said:


> Even though it's quite possible that Bach did not compose both Toccata and Fugue at the same time...


There are two arguments for this:

the pedal ambitus is not the same in the toccata as in the fugue (see Prelude and fugue A major to see what Bach did when he had more than C - d1)
there is no manuscript containing the toccata and the fugue

However, some guy showed that both subjects of the fugue are somehow contained in the subjects of the toccata ... I should look where I found it ...


----------



## Enthusiast

It was time for a baritone so I thought of Les Nuits d'ete!


----------



## Shaughnessy

HenryPenfold said:


> *My palms have turned red and itch*, but according to my doctor it's a sign of a failing liver due to over-consumption of whisky....


Oh, fer Chrissakes, Henry, you're not still staring at that Kate Bush pin-up, are you? -


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part five
scattered throughout the rest of today.

Sorry: had to edit - some wrong info posted.

String Quartet no.8 (1979):









_Volcano_ for brass band (1979):









Symphony no.8 (1981):

with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley









String Quartet no.9 [_32 Variations and 
Fugue on a Theme of Haydn_] (1982):









Quintet for three double basses, clarinet and bass clarinet - re-scored 
for clarinet, bass clarinet and string trio (orig. 1981 - rev. 1983):
​


----------



## HenryPenfold

Shaughnessy said:


> Oh, fer Chrissakes, Henry, you're not still staring at that Kate Bush pin-up, are you? -


Lol!

(I did download that pic- only for nostalgia-sake, of course)


----------



## Art Rock

*Benjamin Britten: String Quartets No. 1, 2 and 3 (Takács Quartet, Hyperion)*


Britten's first string quartet is the new pick for the TC weekly string quartet thread:










Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


My initial impressions of Dohnanyi's 2nd: Brahms meets Bruckner meets early Schoenberg? Well, not quite, but I can see how the comparisons could be made. It has that complex, chromatic harmony of early, tonal Schoenberg, as well as a meaty gravitas akin to Brahms. Occasionally, there is a...




www.talkclassical.com






It's been a while since I spun this CD (the disadvantage of focusing on the alphabetical project). I really love what I'm hearing (again).


----------



## Philidor

Now carrying on with the Weinberg journey ...

*Mieczysław Weinberg: String Quartet No. 15 op. 124 (1979)*

Quatuor Danel


----------



## Bkeske

*Eugene Ormandy conducts Mendelssohn* - A Midsummer Night's Dream. The Philadelphia Orchestra. RCA Red Seal 1977


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn: String Quartet op 20 n 3 in g minor, op 20 n 1 in E flat major and op 20 n 2 in C major










Festetics quartet


----------



## HenryPenfold

I've been gorging on *Debussy*'s 'La Mer' for a few days now and have been enjoying and rediscovering many recordings in my collection.


I must give a shout out to* Paul Paray and the Detroit Symphony Orchestra*.

Recorded 3rd - 4th December *1955* - outstandingly natural and detailed sound quality that betters even current-day state of the art recordings!

Three cheers and hats off for *MERCURY LIVING PRESENCE 👍👍👍👍👍*

Paul Paray skilfully directs an idiomatic performance and perfectly lays bare the impressionistic and (mainly) expressionistic character of this work. 10/10

Paray is incontestably French in every way and the orchestra is utterly American - neither of which matters at all!


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms played by Abbado and the BPO.

Symphony no.4, Nanie and the Haydn Variations.


----------



## Bkeske

*Charles Munch conducts Mendelssohn* - Violin Concerto In E Minor, Opus 64 & *Prokofiev* - Violin Concerto In G Minor, Opus 63. *Jascha Heifetz* and the Boston Symphony Orchestra. RCA Red Seal reissue late 60’s, originally 1959.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Choral Music (mostly a cappella) by Edmund Rubbra, performed to their usual high standards by The Sixteen and Harry Christophers.










Remarkably forward-looking music for its time, this album is proving to be a real ear-opener.


----------



## premont

Marc said:


> Bach's Orchestral Suites (again), this time played by the Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, conducted by Neville Marriner.
> The 1971 release of Decca/Argo/London.
> I know of three recordings by Neville Marriner of these works, the same goes for the Brandenburg Concertos.
> In both cases, the first recordings are by far the best in my opinion, even though the Brandenburgs were played in the 'funny' Thurston Dart versions. In this performance of the Suites, Dart is playing the continuo harpsichord. It must have been one of his last recordings, since he died early 1971.
> 
> The further Marriner went into Bach, the 'stiffer' his interpretations became. But this one is very enjoyable indeed.


Yes, he turned into something of a German "Kapelmeister". but the second and third sets (particularly of the Brandenburgs) are relatively enjoyable too, at least IMO, maybe to some degree because of the contributions of the excellent soloists. The same can be said of many of the real German Kapelmeister recordings though (eg. Münchinger, Stadlmeir, Ristenpart).


----------



## Bkeske

*Karajan conducts Prokofiev* - Symphony No. 5 B-dur Op. 100. Berliner Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon 1969, German release


----------



## HenryPenfold

👍👍👍


Bkeske said:


> *Karajan conducts Prokofiev* - Symphony No. 5 B-dur Op. 100. Berliner Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon 1969, German release


A wonderful performance and recording. I envy you in being able to listen to it on vinyl.....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Haydn: String Quartet op 20 n 3 in g minor, op 20 n 1 in E flat major and op 20 n 2 in C major
> 
> View attachment 169898
> 
> 
> Festetics quartet


This is my goto set for the Haydn quartets, but it's not to everyone's liking. Some find the sound of the instruments (and to an extent the playing) rather acerbic.


----------



## Itullian

Gorgeous sound


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## premont

Marc said:


> I.c. Pinnock: I prefer his first take on the Suites, recorded in the late 1970s. Again, like Marriner's first recording, it's a more spontaneous approach.
> Suzuki... how many times did he record them?
> Or did he only do the Brandenburgers twice?


I also much prefer Pinnock's first recording of the suites (and also his first recording of the Brandenburgs). It's not so unusual with musicians that a remake doesn't surpass the first recording.

Suzuki made two Brandenburg sets but only one suite set. The suite set released in the box with the second Brandenburg set is identical with the old suite set. However concerning Suzuki I think his second Brandenburg set surpasses the first set, not the least because of the introduction of the violoncello da spalla, which makes concertos III and VI less bass heavy, and because the trumpeter plays on a really valveless instrument without fingerholes as well.


----------



## Bkeske

HenryPenfold said:


> 👍👍👍
> 
> A wonderful performance and recording. I envy you in being able to listen to it on vinyl.....


Yes, a wonderful recording, and my rig is up to the task….sounds incredible 👍🏼


----------



## HenryPenfold

Marc said:


> Yeah, Brüggen is a very fine recording, too.
> Heard him do nos. 1 & 4 back in 1988 with the Orkest van de Achttiende Eeuw... oh my, I'm getting old.
> After the intermission, they played the Italian Symphony of Mendelssohn. It was the first time I heard 19th century music 'live' on period instruments. It was a great thrill, also because of the visible enthusiasm of all participants. I applauded so hard that the palms of my hands turned red and began to itch.
> 
> I.c. Pinnock: I prefer his first take on the Suites, recorded in the late 1970s. Again, like Marriner's first recording, it's a more spontaneous approach.
> Suzuki... how many times did he record them?
> Or did he only do the Brandenburgers twice?
> I must admit that I lost count in quite some cases, and I'm really far behind with all the 21st century recordings I must say. I do not have the wallet to be a true collector. And I'm fine with that.


This is my Pinnock Bach set - Don't know if it's the first or second......


----------



## sAmUiLc

a monumental Hammerklavier


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

*Rozhdestvensky conducts Prokofiev *- The Stone Flower. Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra. Melodiya/Angel 1968


----------



## Monsalvat

A lot of chamber music today.








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Clarinet Quintet* in A major, KV 581
Johannes Brahms: *Clarinet Quintet* in B minor, Op. 115
David Shifrin, clarinet; Emerson String Quartet (Eugene Drucker, violin; Philip Setzer, violin; Lawrence Dutton, viola; David Finckel, cello), rec. 1996–1997









Johannes Brahms: *String Sextet No. 1* in B flat major, Op. 18
Norbert Brainin, violin; Siegmund Nissel, violin; Peter Schidlof, viola; Cecil Aronowitz, viola; Martin Lovett, cello; William Pleeth, cello (rec. 1966)









Ludwig van Beethoven: *String Quartet No. 5* in A major, Op. 18, No. 5
Amadeus Quartet (rec. 1961)
Norbert Brainin, violin; Siegmund Nissel, violin; Peter Schidlof, viola; Martin Lovett, cello









Franz Joseph Haydn: *String Quartet in F minor*, Op. 20, No. 5
Emerson String Quartet (rec. 2000)
Eugene Drucker, violin; Philip Setzer, violin; Lawrence Dutton, viola; David Finckel, cello

Also some other things: Berg's Lyric Suite and Barber's String Quartet with the Emerson Quartet. I'll try to throw in some Schubert later on today as well.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphony nr. 7
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra - Eliahu Inbal
2 SACD set


----------



## Merl

Just checking if this SQ1 as good as I remember a few weeks back. It is. A few more Britten SQ1s to re-check tomorrow.


----------



## Bkeske

*Szell conducts Kodály* - Háry János Suite *&* *Prokofiev* - Lieutenant Kijé Suite. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks early 70’s.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> *Szell conducts Kodály* - Háry János Suite *&* *Prokofiev* - Lieutenant Kijé Suite. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks early 70’s.


That LP was in my house in the early 1970s amongst the musicals (South Pacific, My Fair Lady, West Side Story etc) Stones, Beatles, Beefheart etc- no idea whether it was my dad, mum or brothers/sister who bought it, but along with an LP of Tchaikovsky ballet suites was a classical music album I regularly sought out as a young kid. Today I have the CD..


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach* | _Musickalisches Opfer_ | Jordi Savall / Le Concert des Nations


----------



## Itullian




----------



## sAmUiLc

I had the LP with this cover. Before I gave away all my LP collection, I had made a copy on CD-R using Tascam recorder.


----------



## Bkeske

*Dzhemal Dalgat conducts Franck* - Psyché: A Symphonic Poem *& Prokofiev* - Sinfonietta In A Major, Op. 5/48 (3rd Edition). Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra. ABC Westminster Gold 1974


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

Got another haul of $1 records over the weekend, had this one on last night

*Ravel: *Boléro, M. 81
*Ravel: *La Valse, M. 72
*Saint-Saëns: *Danse macabre, Symphonic Poem, Op. 40
*Dukas: *The Sorcerer's Apprentice

Paul Paray
Detroit Symphony Orchestra
1972


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart PC23


----------



## haziz

Bulldog said:


> So do something that you usually don't do. There are already 3 works on the list, and they are easily worth a listen (I'm partial to the Dowland).



Currently playing:


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time..


----------



## jambo

A lot of Tchaikovsky this morning

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique"
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

Riccardo Muti
Philharmonia Orchestra

















-

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58
Tchaikovsky: Festival Overture on the Danish National Anthem, Op. 15
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique"
Tchaikovsky: The Voyevoda, Op. 78 (Symphonic Ballad after Mickiewicz)
Tchaikovsky: Andante cantabile, TH 63

Evgeny Svetlanov
USSR/Russia State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bachtoven 1

The 18 year old South Korean pianist who won the 2022 Van Cliburn Competition. Impressive!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Martin Kraus: Viola Concertos

World Première Recordings

David Aaron Carpenter (viola), with Riitta Pesola (cello)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Janne Nisonen


----------



## Marc

HenryPenfold said:


> This is my Pinnock Bach set - Don't know if it's the first or second......
> 
> View attachment 169904


It's his first (1978/1979 recordings).


----------



## WVdave

Rachmaninoff; Concerto No. 3, In D Minor, Op. 30
Horowitz, Reiner, RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra
RCA Victor Red Seal – LM-1178, Vinyl, LP, Album, Repress, Mono, US, 1956.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Neeme Järvi conducts Offenbach

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande


Offenbach: Ballet des flocons de neige
Offenbach: Barbe-bleue - Overture
Offenbach: Barcarolle (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Offenbach: Gavotte (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Offenbach: Genevieve Galop
Offenbach: Introduction (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Offenbach: La Belle Helene Overture
Offenbach: La Fille du tambour-major: Overture
Offenbach: La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein - Overture
Offenbach: La Vie Parisienne: Overture
Offenbach: Le mariage aux lanternes - Overture
Offenbach: Le Voyage dans la Lune: Overture
Offenbach: Orphée aux Enfers Overture
Offenbach: Vert-Vert Overture


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
The Cunning Little Vixen - Orchestral Suite
Wiener Philharmoniker
Mackerras*

From this set -










Beautifully done, but tomorrow I'll be listening to the complete opera. I'm going to try to listen to a Janáček opera every day until I've heard them all. There may be one or two I don't own. I do own some lesser known ones like _Šárka_, _Osud_ and _The Excursions of Mr. Brouček_.


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## Rogerx

CD 5
MOZART
Serenade KV 361 ‘Gran Partita’

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*

From Part II: 
1. Overture D major for oboe, trumpet, strings and b. c.

Freiburger Barockmusik
Gottfried von der Goltz, Petra Müllejans


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Bruckner - Symphony 3
Gielen/SWR SO









Morawski - Don Juan, Ulalume, Nevermore
Wolinska/Sinfonia Varsovia
Morawski really deserves to be more well known









Prokofiev - Violin Concertos
Glazunov - Violin Concerto
Rostropovich/LSO, Abbado/Berlin; Vengerov


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner 4


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: La Grande-Duchesse de Gérolstein

Lucia Valentini-Terrani (La Grande Duchesse), Carla Di Censo (Wanda), Carlo Allemano (Fritz), Thomas Morris (Baron Puck), Richard Plaza (Prince Paul), Etienne Ligot (Général Boum), Franck Cassard (Népomuc)

Orchestra Internazionale d’Italia, Emmanuel Villaume



Jacques Offenbach, (Cologne, 20 juni 1819 – Paris, 5 oktober 1880)


----------



## Art Rock

*Karol Szymanowski: Piano works volume 2 (Martin Roscoe, Naxos)*

Continuing with Szymanowski's piano works on four Naxos CD's. On the second CD we have the 20 Mazurkas Op. 50 5-12, Variations on a Polish theme Op. 10, Masques Op. 34 and the Fantasia Op. 14.


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Elly Ameling, Rudolf Jansen* • 1985 • Erato

I like the dreaminess of this piano-accompanied version, and the vivid story telling from Elly Ameling's intimate, soft singing; although I found her a bit strained when an explosion is called for.


----------



## Merl

Britten Quartets 1&2 from the Dorics. Both very fine performances.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Korngold & Mahler


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Composed between the 4th and 5th Symphonies, _Manfred_ never achieved the success of either, let alone the 6th, and is one of those works Tchaikovsky had ambivalent atttudes towards, at one time thinking it his best symphonic work, and not long after "an abominable piece". Perhaps this is the reason for its comparative neglect, but in a performance suc as this, it is hard to understand it. This may be a bargain release, but it is definitely not a bargain basement performance, with the RLPO in excellent form and Petrenko giving us a thrilling performance.

The rarely performed _The Voyevode_ makes an excellent coupling.


----------



## SanAntone

Bach – “Soli Deo Gloria” – Cantatas 21,76 – Collegium Vocale Gent, Ricercar Consort, Pierlot


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Georg Böhm: Works for Keyboard (Stef Tuinstra, Document, 3 CD's)*

About two weeks ago I scored this beauty at the local thrift shop for 3 euro, organ and harpsichord works by Georg Böhm (1661 - 1733): 3 CD's embedded in a book of 223 pages, full of information about the works and the instruments. Playing CD 3 today - and after two and a half CD's of organ, there is the promised harpsichord.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich & Weinberg: Cello Concertos

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello)

Deutsches Symfonie-Orchester Berlin, Michal Nesterowicz


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part six.
for either side of the grocery run.

_The Four Temperaments_ for brass band (1983):









_Variations on a Theme of Nielsen_ for orchestra (1983):

with the City of London Sinfonia/Matthew Taylor









String Quartet no.10 [_For Peace_] (1983):
String Quartet no.11 (1984):


Trio for horn, violin and piano (1984):









Sonata for violin and piano (1984):
​


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Sonatas

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Lieder (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Wolfgang Sawallisch, DG, 2 CD's)*

I know not everyone agrees with me, but for me DFD is the king of the Lied, and this is another great example of his art.


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgar's ghost said:


> Robert Simpson - various works part six.
> for either side of the grocery run.
> 
> _The Four Temperaments_ for brass band (1983):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Variations on a Theme of Nielsen_ for orchestra (1983):
> 
> with the City of London Sinfonia/Matthew Taylor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet no.10 [_For Peace_] (1983):
> String Quartet no.11 (1984):
> 
> 
> Trio for horn, violin and piano (1984):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonata for violin and piano (1984):
> ​


No. 10 was the first Simpson string quartet CD that I bought in the late 1980s. It's still my favourite.


----------



## Bourdon

Art Rock said:


> *Richard Strauss: Lieder (Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Wolfgang Sawallisch, DG, 2 CD's)*
> 
> I know not everyone agrees with me, but for me DFD is the king of the Lied, and this is another great example of his art.


DFD is a very fine singer,I love to hear his voice,I have the Brahms songs he made for EMI.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach
Vol.6 Ewald Kooiman








*


----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> No. 10 was the first Simpson string quartet CD that I bought in the late 1980s. It's still my favourite.


Yes, and what a great slow final movement - one of Simbo's best. My favourite quartet is probably the 9th, but then I am a sucker for variation works.


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgar's ghost said:


> Yes, and what a great slow final movement - one of Simbo's best. My favourite quartet is probably the 9th, but then I am a sucker for variation works.


The 9th is a lot of people's favourite - for good reasons! It's a remarkable composition.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg - Orchestral Music

Inger Dam-Jensen (soprano) & Palle Knudsen (baritone)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Bjarte Engeset



Grieg: Den Bergtekne, Op. 32
Grieg: Det første møde (No. 1 from Fire Dikte fra "Fiskerjenten", Op. 21)
Grieg: Fire digte af 'Fiskerjenten'. Op. 21
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 2, Op. 55
Grieg: Six Songs for voice & orchestra
Grieg: Songs with Orchestra


----------



## premont

HenryPenfold said:


> This is my Pinnock Bach set - Don't know if it's the first or second......
> 
> View attachment 169904


It's the first set.


----------



## EvaBaron

Feel like listening to quartets today so I’ll be beginning with this excellent disc and then I’ll be listening to this








String quartet no. 3 and no. 4


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Reine de Coeur*

Hanna-Elisabeth Müller (soprano), Juliane Ruf (piano)

*Works*

Poulenc: Fiançailles pour rire, FP101
Poulenc: La courte paille
Schumann: Gedichte (6) und Requiem, Op. 90
Schumann: Der schwere Abend, Op. 90 No. 6
Schumann: Die Sennin, Op. 90 No. 4
Schumann: Einsamkeit, Op. 90 No. 5
Schumann: Kommen und Scheiden, Op. 90 No. 3
Schumann: Lied eines Schmiedes, Op. 90 No. 1
Schumann: Meine Rose, Op. 90 No. 2
Schumann: Requiem, Op. 90 No. 7
Schumann: Sechs Gesänge Op. 107
Zemlinsky: Walzer-Gesänge
Zemlinsky: Walzergesänge nach toskanischen Liedern, Op. 6

Probably better known by her married name - Hanna-Elisabeth Shaughnessy...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Sinnbild - Strauss Songs*

Hanna-Elisabeth Muller, WDR Symphony Orchestra, Christoph Eschenbach

*Works*

Strauss, R: Acht Gedichte aus 'Letzte Blätter', Op. 10
Strauss, R: Brentano Lieder (6) Op. 68
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 48
Strauss, R: Lieder (8), Op. 49, TrV 204
Strauss, R: Malven, AV 304
Strauss, R: Sechs Lieder, Op. 17
Strauss, R: Vier letzte Lieder
Strauss, R: Vier Lieder Op. 27


----------



## Kiki

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Brandenburg Concerto Nos. 1-3 BWV1046-1048_
*The English Concert / Trevor Pinnock* • 1982 • Archiv

This set from Pinock/English Concert was my first Brandenburg concertos. That was before I knew anything about HIP. To be honest, back then this set had given me headaches. Biological ones in fact... but the shocking thing is that I am very much an HIP person these days. Going back to this set, it is such a delight. Shockingly so.


----------



## Enthusiast

My first Sibelius records were Barbirolli's LPs which included symphonies 5 and 7. They still work for me every time (and I have gotten a little jaded with some perfectly good Sibelius recordings over that period). Here I listened to both 5 and 7 and, then, the 6th.


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Berlioz - Waverley Overture (Davis/Philips)
Chabrier - Fete polonaise & Danse slave from "Le roi malgre lui" (Mari/Angel)
Bizet - Carmen Suite #1 (Bernstein/Columbia)
Offenbach - Les Belles Americaines Waltz (Fiedler/RCA)*


----------



## starthrower

Nimbus compilation 1998


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Italian & Scottish Symphonies

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati, Stanisław Skrowaczewski


Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, Op. 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'


----------



## SanAntone

Ravel – Piano Concertos – Céderic Tiberghien, Les Siècles

Period instruments.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Appalachian Suite*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Orchestral Suite No. 1*

I haven't cared much for the Orchestral Suites, but there's been some chatter around here about them, so I'm trying them out again.


----------



## Enthusiast

Britten's 1st and 3rd quartet and the Three Divertimenti (first disc of the Doris' Britten record).


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bach, Orchestral Suite No. 1*
> 
> I haven't cared much for the Orchestral Suites, but there's been some chatter around here about them, so I'm trying them out again.


The 2nd and 3rd are usually the first ones to grab listeners. I still hear them as superior to 1 and 4.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Kreisleriana & Reubke: Piano Sonata

Till Fellner

Reubke: Piano Sonata in B flat minor
Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op. 16


----------



## haziz

Thanks to Kyjo. Now playing:

Casella: Symphony No. 2
BBC SO
Noseda


----------



## Enthusiast

I find some similarities between Britten's Cello Symphony of 1963 and the 1st quartet of 1941. It has been a long time since I last listened to the symphony. It's a fine work.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'*
_Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti_
Recorded: 1979-11-15
Recording Venue: 14 & 15 November 1979 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London.


----------



## Bourdon

*Luc Ferrari








*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: The Complete Masonic Music

Kurt Equiluz (tenor), Kurt Rapf (piano, organ), Richard Schönhofer (basset horn), Erich Webner (basset horn), Leo Cermak (bassoon), Josef Ortner (clarinet), Alfred Rose (clarinet), Horst Hajek (basset horn), Franz Ellmer (boy soprano), Paul Roczek (violin), Peter Katt (violin), Jürgen Geise (viola), Wilfred Tachezi (cello), Herbert Weissberg (flute), Manfred Kautzky (oboe), Peter Maag (celesta), Rudolf Resch (tenor), Leo Heppe (baritone)

Wiener Volksopernchor, Symphonieorchester der Volksoper Wien





Mozart: Adagio & Fugue in C minor for Strings, K546
Mozart: Adagio and Rondo in C minor K617a
Mozart: Adagio and Rondo in C minor/C major, K617
Mozart: Adagio in B flat major, K411
Mozart: Adagio in F major, K410
Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Mozart: Die ihr des unermeßlichen Weltfalls - Kantate, K619
Mozart: Die Maurerfreude, K 471
Mozart: Dir Seele des Weltalls, K 429 (468a)
Mozart: Eine Kleine Freimaurerkantate 'Laut verkünde unsre Freude', K 623
Mozart: Ihr unsre neuen Leiter, K 484
Mozart: Laßt uns mit geschlungen Händen K 623a
Mozart: Lied zur Gesellenreise, K468
Mozart: Lobegesang auf die feierliche Johannisloge, K 148 (125h)
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music in C minor, K477
Mozart: Sancta Maria, mater Dei, K273
Mozart: Zerfliesset heut', geliebte Brüder, K 483


----------



## Malx

My first post on the thread for a little over a week and it appears things have moved on to the tune of approx' 800 posts!
I don't have the time to go back and see all I've missed but I'm sure a lot of fine music has been posted.

*Sibelius/Khachaturian, Violin Concertos - Sergey Khachatryan, Sinfonia Varsovia, Emmanuel Krivine.








*


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding to the sonatas that made Scriabin being Scriabin.

*Aleksandr Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 op. 53*

Vladimir Ashkenazy
Marc-André Hamelin
Vladimir Sofronitzky
Vladimir Horowitz (live Feb 1976)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 6 in E minor
Dona Nobis Pacem
Blanche Christensen (soprano), William Metcalf (baritone) 
Utah Symphony Orchestra, University of Utah Civic Chorale
Abravanel*


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> Proceeding to the sonatas that made Scriabin being Scriabin.
> 
> *Aleksandr Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 5 op. 53*
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy
> Marc-André Hamelin
> Vladimir Sofronitzky
> Vladimir Horowitz (live Feb 1976)



you have a pm


----------



## Malx

*Britten, String Quartet No 1 - Belcea Quartet.*

First of many listens, I suspect, to this quartet this week - starting with the set I have on the shelves.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part seven.
for late afternoon and early evening.

_Michael Tippett, His Mystery_ for piano (1984):









_Eppur si muove_ [_And Yet it Moves_] - ricercar
and passacaglia for organ (1985):









Symphony no.9 (1985-87):

with the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra/Vernon Handley









String Trio (1987):


String Quartet no.12 (1987):


----------



## Itullian

As un hip as you can get, and i love it!


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy

Rhapsodie pour orchestre et clarinette principale

George Pieterson clarinet
Concertgebouw Orchestra
Bernard Haitink








*


----------



## Bourdon

*Scott Joplin

Joshua Rifkin

















*


----------



## Enthusiast

I didn't intend to listen to the whole thing but in the end I did!


----------



## Malx

*Bartók, Concerto for Orchestra - Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer.








*


----------



## Merl

Bit of a warhorse but such a great recording.


----------



## Cheyenne

Not the most inspired cover, I have to say, but wonderfully recorded and played versions of lovely works:


----------



## Itullian




----------



## sAmUiLc

Friedrich Gulda: Cello Concerto








Wacky!


----------



## Malx

*Bartók, Dances / Songs / Sketches for Orchestra - Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer.*

I nomally select 'The Miraculous Mandarin' when I take this disc down for a listen - tonight I chose to give the other works a whirl.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Khachaturian, Prokofiev, Glazunov: Violin Concertos


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Weinberg
Symphony No. 6, Op. 79
Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Symphoniker
Vladimir Fedoseyev*










I really should get back to exploring Weinberg's oeuvre. Such a fantastic composer.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

The sound is as to be expected from the early 1950s. The interpretation is individual enough to keep my attention.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Gustav Mahler - Symphony nr 10 (adagio)

recomposed/remixed by Matthew Herbert
(original recording : Philharmonia Orchestra - Giuseppe Sinopoli)


----------



## SanAntone

I prefer the original.


----------



## Marinera

Corelli - Sonate Da Chiesa, op.3 & Sonate Postume
Ensemble Aurora, Enrico Gatti


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time

for its content..




__





HERMANN ABENDROTH: UNRELEASED BROADCAST PERFORMANCES 1939-1950 – Music and Arts Programs of America







musicandarts.com


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

*Eugene Ormandy conducts Rachmaninoff* - Symphonic Dances, Op. 45 *& Casella* - Paganiniana. The Philadelphia Orchestra. Columbia Odyssey early 70’s


----------



## Bkeske

Andrew Kenneth said:


> Gustav Mahler - Symphony nr 10 (adagio)
> 
> recomposed/remixed by Matthew Herbert
> (original recording : Philharmonia Orchestra - Giuseppe Sinopoli)
> 
> View attachment 169941


Is that one of Mahler’s composing huts? Very cool if so.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 4 and 5
Wilhelm Kempff
Berliner Philharmoniker | Ferdinand Leitner


----------



## Bkeske

*Sir Adrian Boult conducts Tchaikovsky* - Suite No. 3 In G Major Opus. 55. L’orchestre de la Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire. London 1967


----------



## opus55

Paganini: Violin Concertos 4 and 5
Salvatore Accardo
London Philharmonic Orchestra | Charles Dutoit


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Weinberg* recording on CPO:


----------



## sAmUiLc

💪


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:


----------



## Itullian

Prokofiev, complete solo piano music, Frederic Chiu


----------



## Bkeske

*Karajan conducts Tchaikovsky* - Nutcracker Suite & Romeo & Juliet. The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. London Jubilee reissue mid-1980’s, originally 1961


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Excellent all around.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
The Cunning Little Vixen
Zuzana Hudecova, Dalibor Jedlicka, Vaclav Zitek, Lucia Popp, et. al.
Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper
Mackerras*

From this set -


----------



## Bkeske

Bachtoven 1 said:


> Excellent all around.
> View attachment 169954


Checking it out. Beautiful recording, and playing. Nice.


----------



## WVdave

Mendelssohn: Incidental Music To A Midsummer Night's Dream - Schubert: Music From Rosamunde
Pierre Monteux, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
RCA Victor Red Seal – LM-2223, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, Sep 1958.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach - Sonatas & Trios

Camerata Köln


Bach, J C F: Sonata in A major for Violoncello & B.C
Bach, J C F: Sonata in E minor for Transverse Flute, Viola & B.C.
Bach, J C F: Sonata in G major for Violoncello & B.C
Bach, J C F: Trio in D major for Pianoforte, Transverse Flute & Violoncello
Bach, J C F: Trio in G major for Pianoforte, Violin & Viola
Bach, J C F: Trio Sonata in G major, F VII/5


----------



## senza sordino

Elgar Enigma Variations, Pomp and Circumstance Marches 1-5. From Spotify. 









Holst Somerset Rhapsody, Beni Mora, Invocation for Cello and Orchestra, Fugal Overture, Egdon Heath, Hammersmith. My collection









Britten A Spring Symphony, Four Sea Interludes. Spotify









Britten Simple Symphony (for string quartet), Rhapsody, Quartettino, Phantasy for String Quintet, String Quartet in F. Sportify









A lovely day of English music


----------



## Itullian




----------



## sAmUiLc

its content..








Valentina Lisitsa - Virtuosos Valentina!


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1996 CD release of "Virtuosos Valentina!" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Egmont, Wellington's Victory & Military Marches

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Philharmonic Wind Ensemble, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## opus55

Debussy: Pelléas Et Mélisande


----------



## 13hm13

Kurt Atterberg, Oskar Lindberg (2), Stockholms Filharmoniska Orkester, Nils Grevillius – De Fåvitska Jungfrurna, Leksandssvit


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Karol Szymanowski: Piano works volume 3 (Martin Roscoe, Naxos)*

Continuing with Szymanowski's piano works on four Naxos CD's. On the third CD we have the 20 Mazurkas Op. 50 13-16, 12 Studies Op. 33, 4 Polish Dances, Prelude and Fugue in C sharp minor, and the Piano Sonata No. 1 in C minor Op. 8.


----------



## 13hm13

Hugo Alfvén - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Niklas Willén – Symphony No. 1, (etc.)
NP: Symp. 1


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> *Karol Szymanowski: Piano works volume 3 (Martin Roscoe, Naxos)*
> 
> Continuing with Szymanowski's piano works on four Naxos CD's. On the third CD we have the 20 Mazurkas Op. 50 13-16, 12 Studies Op. 33, 4 Polish Dances, Prelude and Fugue in C sharp minor, and the Piano Sonata No. 1 in C minor Op. 8.


I'm not a fan of Roscoe's playing, but Szymanowski's piano works are exquisite. Full of color, exoticism and mystique.


----------



## 13hm13

Hugo Alfvén, Sveriges Radios Symfoniorkester, Jevgenij Svjetlanov* – Symfoni Nr 2


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Ives
Orchestral Set No. 2
Concertgebouw
MTT*










Absolutely fantastic per usual with MTT's Ives. Love this piece, too. Ives at his most Debussyian.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*

From Part II:
2. Quatuor D minor for two flutes, recorder, violoncello and b. c.
3. Concerto F major for three violins, strings and b. c.

Freiburger Barockmusik
Gottfried von der Goltz, Petra Müllejans


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ah, what the hell, some selections from this *Ives* recording:


----------



## Rogerx

Hugo Alfvén: Symphony No. 1, Drapa & Midsommarvaka

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Lukasz Borowicz

Alfvén: Drapa for Large Orchestra
Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody No. 1, Op. 19 'Midsommarvaka'
Alfvén: Symphony No. 1 in F minor, Op. 7


----------



## Itullian




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Onslow: String Quartets


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Kristof Barati


----------



## Kiki

*Hector Berlioz*
_Symphonie Fantastique_
*Scottish Chamber Orchestra / Robin Ticciati* • 2011 • Linn

Genial, tender, friendly... after you've fallen for the cult, they will eat you alive in your welcome party. That is what Ticciati's Symphonie Fantastique is like.


----------



## Floeddie

*Rorem Flute Concerto/Violin Concerto
*




*Thanks to the recent original OP. This was very enjoyable, this album a wonderful recording, both spiritually and technically.*


----------



## Art Rock

*Imre Széchényi: Complete dances for Orchestra, Budapest Symphony Orchestra, Valéria Csányi, Naxos)*

Count Imre Széchényi of Sárvár-Felsővidék (1825 - 1898), was a Hungarian nobleman and landowner, and Austro-Hungarian diplomat and politician. Grandson of Ferenc Széchényi he was Austrian ambassador in Berlin during the government of Bismarck. Oh, and he was an amateur composer. These dances are charming, and would not be out of place at a New Year's concert from Vienna.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works
part eight for this morning.​This session includes three substantial works - String Quintet no.1 is in a single movement (though not one-paced) and weighs in at over 35m. At 54m the 10th symphony is the composer's longest. To conclude with we have the piano trio - Simpson's only foray into the form - which is nearly 40m long. The lengthy running times hardly seem relevant, though - there is always more than enough going on music-wise to hold my attention.

String Quintet no.1 (1987):









_Tempi_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: various
musical tempo markings] (1988):









Symphony no.10 (1988):

with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley









_Introduction and Allegro on a Bass by Max Reger_
for brass band (1987):
_Vortex_ for brass band (1989):









Piano Trio (1988-89):
​


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Volume 7








*


----------



## jambo

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 169960


I also listened to this today, and I really need to check out more Medtner, these two concertos were fantastic!


----------



## Chilham

Itullian said:


> Prokofiev, complete solo piano music, Frederic Chiu


What's the connection between Prokofiev and album covers with blocks of colour?


----------



## Art Rock

*Johan Svendsen: Orchestral works 1 (Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi, Marianne Thorsen, Chandos)*

Johan Svendsen (1840 - 1911) was a Norwegian composer, conductor and violinist - probably the second most famous composer from Norway. This is the first of three Chandos CD's dedicated to his orchestral works. Curiously, Chandos starts the series with a CD that does not include one of his symphonies or concertos. Still, this is a disc full of colourful romantic music - a treat to listen to.


----------



## Rogerx

4 Cities

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello), Fazil Say (piano)


Debussy: Cello Sonata
Janáček: Pohádka (Fairy Tale) for Cello and Piano
Janáček: Presto for Cello & Piano
Say: Four Cities
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, Op. 40


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

Sonatas pour Violin et Piano

CD 1 
KV 6
KV 27
KV 55
KV 56
KV 57
KV 58
KV 59

The famous recordings with Lili Kraus and Willi Boskovsky









*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Terrific performances of Tchaikovsky's four Orchestral Suites, none of which is heard that often. The third is rightly considered the finest of the four, but I also really like the balletic second, and all four of them teem with gorgeous Tchaikovskian melody.

The sound on these 1966 Decca Full Frequency Stereo Sound recordings is absolutely splendid too and hardly betrays its age.


----------



## haziz

*Myaskovsky: Symphony No. 25 in D flat major, Op. 69*
_State Academic Symphonic Orchestra of Russia
Evgeny Svetlanov









_


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> 4 Cities
> Nicolas Altstaedt (cello), Fazil Say (piano)


Looks interesting. I'll join ...


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Schlagobers (Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, Hiroshi Wakasugi, Denon)*

Not one of his most famous compositions, but Schlagobers (Whipped Cream) is a beautiful ballet score, presented here in its full version (74 minutes).


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonic Poems

Orchestre National de Lille, Jun Märkl


Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre, Op. 40
Saint-Saëns: La jeunesse d'Hercule, Op. 50
Saint-Saëns: Le Rouet d'Omphale, Op. 31
Saint-Saëns: Phaéton, Op. 39
Saint-Saëns: Sarabande et Rigaudon, Op. 93


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

Serenade "Gran Partita"*


----------



## OCEANE

Andrew Rangell, one of my favourite Bach keyboard music interpreters.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Jesper Nordin: Emerging from Currents and Waves (Live)*

Martin Fröst (clarinet)
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen

Won't arrive in physical form until after the 1st of July - Listening to version which is part of "My Library" on Presto Music.


----------



## OCEANE

Philidor said:


> After yesterday's trip to Spain, now going to Italy ...
> 
> *Ottorino Respighi: Gli Uccelli*
> 
> Orpheus Chamber Orchestra
> Giuseppe Sinopoli


Thanks for sharing.
It's great for you to manage to keep listening while travelling around.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61

Stuttgart Baroque Orchestra, Stuttgart Chamber Choir, Frieder Bernius

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Op. 21


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Jesper Nordin: Vicinities*

Fredrik Ekdahl, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Harding

*Works*

Nordin, Jesper: Sculpting The Air Gestural Exformation
Nordin, Jesper: The View From Within
Nordin, Jesper: Vicinities for Bassoon and Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

I'll blame Merl for giving this such a big thumb's up. I hadn't wanted to buy a 2nd recording of the Dohnanyi 2nd quartet (much as I like it) but he tipped my hand. Excellent disc.


----------



## OCEANE

Enthusiast said:


> Lovely. Addictive.


Thanks for sharing.
This is lovely and addictive as well


----------



## OCEANE

After Andrew Rangell playing Bach Partita No. 1-3, I moved to Feltsman's Bach French Suite No. 5-6.


----------



## Vasks

_Some Sergei on vinyl_

*Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto #4 (Entremont/Columbia)
Rachmaninoff - Symphonic Dances (Ormandy/Odyssey)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Simpson - various works part nine
of nine for the rest of this afternoon.​1987-1991 was quite a prolific period for Simpson but then this creative roll came to a jarring halt as he was cruelly cut down by a serious stroke which ruined his health to the point where composing became impossible. The vast majority of the second string quintet - which was to be his final composition - was written before Simpson was incapacitated but the final few minutes had to be wrested out with tremendous difficulty three years later by means of dictation to his wife. Simpson managed to live for three more years after that but sadly there was to be no more music.

_Variations and Finale on a Theme of Beethoven_ for piano (1990):









Symphony no.11 (1990):

with the City of London Sinfonia/Matthew Taylor









String Quartet no.14 (1990):
String Quartet no.15 (1991):


String Quartet no.13 (1989):
String Quintet no.2 (1991-94):
​


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen

Visions de L'Amen for 2 pianos (1943)

Yvonne Loriod Olivier Messiaen

















*


----------



## OCEANE

Sir Marriner and HIS Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields produced so many great recordings and IMHO this is definitely one of them.


----------



## fbjim




----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*

CD 14: Symphony No. 10 Cooke second performing edition 1976). When Inbal recorded this cycle, he decided (like most Mahler conductors at the time) to record the Adagio only (coupled with the ninth on two CD's). That was in 1986. In 1992 he went for the completed version anyway, so the box has both the Adagio by itself and Cooke's completion And I'm glad that he did, because I simply love the completed tenth.


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgar's ghost said:


> Robert Simpson - various works
> part eight for this morning.​This session includes three substantial works - String Quintet no.1 is in a single movement (though not one-paced) and weighs in at over 35m. At 54m the 10th symphony is the composer's longest. To conclude with we have the piano trio - Simpson's only foray into the form - which is nearly 40m long. The lengthy running times hardly seem relevant, though - there is always more than enough going on music-wise to hold my attention.
> 
> String Quintet no.1 (1987):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tempi_ for unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: various
> musical tempo markings] (1988):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.10 (1988):
> 
> with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Vernon Handley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Introduction and Allegro on a Bass by Max Reger_
> for brass band (1987):
> _Vortex_ for brass band (1989):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piano Trio (1988-89):
> ​[/QUOT





Shaughnessy said:


> *Jesper Nordin: Emerging from Currents and Waves (Live)*
> 
> Martin Fröst (clarinet)
> Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen
> 
> Won't arrive in physical form until after the 1st of July - Listening to version which is part of "My Library" on Presto Music.


In my Presto library too. The sonority of the clarinet is outstanding...........

How do they do it??!!


----------



## Enthusiast

The Belcea's Britten - 1st and 2nd quartets (Disc 1). Lovely and so very much inside Britten's sound world.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Listening to the latest free download from ClassicSelectWorld.


----------



## Bourdon

*Steve Reich

Music for 18 Musicians








*


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2 & 5

Ariadne Daskalakis (violin), Roglit Ishay (piano)


----------



## Philidor

Next Quartet.

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartet No. 15 op. 135 (1977/78)*

The Kontra Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Now for the real stuff.

*György Kurtág: Hommage à Mihály András - 12 Microludes for String Quartet op. 13 (1977/78)*

Keller Quartet


----------



## fbjim

let's go


----------



## Art Rock

*Maria Szymanowska: Complete Piano Works (Slawomir Dobrzański, AP, 3 CD's)*

Maria Szymanowska (1789 - 1831) was a Polish composer and one of the first professional virtuoso pianists of the 19th century. She toured extensively throughout Europe, especially in the 1820s, before settling permanently in St. Petersburg. In the Russian imperial capital, she composed for the court, gave concerts, taught music, and ran an influential salon (from Wiki). Her complete piano works are collected on this Acte Préalable box. Playing the first CD now: a mixture of menuets, polonaises, waltzes, nocturnes and mazurkas.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1, Symphony No. 3 - The Schoenberg Effect

Notos Quartett


----------



## Manxfeeder

*CPE Bach, Flute Concertos*

This is an insanely cheap download at PrestoClassical until August 8.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Symphonies 1 & 2 from this set.

I've known and loved Tchaikovsky's final three symphonies since I was a teenager, but came to the first three when I was a bit older. They didn't get performed that often in my younger days, and I believe these late 1970s recordings were Karajan's first and only of these symphonies, though he made many recordings of the other three, especially the 6th.

Though I do prefer the last three symphonies, these earlier ones certainly have their attractions and I do enjoy them. Karajan's performances are very fine indeed. I know there are other excellent versions out there too, but I'm not making comparisons today and I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Enthusiast

Aside from Harnoncourt's recordings this is by far my favourite HIP Brandenburg set.


----------



## Kiki

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 4-6 BWV1049-1051_
*Concerto Italiano / Rinaldo Alessandrini *• 2005 • Naïve

Delightful!


----------



## Philidor

Sumer is icumen in ...

*Anton von Webern: Im Sommerwind

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 1 D major*

SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

Kiki said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> _Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 4-6 BWV1049-1051_
> *Concerto Italiano / Rinaldo Alessandrini *• 2005 • Naïve
> 
> Delightful!


Staggeringly good


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Yesterday’s listening

Bruckner - Symphony 4
Gielen/SWR SO









Sibelius - Scenes historiques, En Saga
Jarvi/Gothenburg









Roussel - Bacchus et Ariane, Le festin de l’araignée
Tortelier/BBC Symphony 









Bach - Goldberg Variations
Minnaar, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

Edward Gardner is a great Walton conductor - all his Walton CDs are excellent but this one has the additional merit of giving us slightly less popular works in performances that could change that.


----------



## Malx

*Britten, String Quartet No 1 - Doric Quartet & Emperor Quartet.*

Two, new to me, recordings streamed via Qobuz.


----------



## Philidor

Now some Reger ... speakers' test ...

*Max Reger: Fantasie über den Choral "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" op. 27*
(Fantasia on the chorale 'A mighty fortress is our God' op. 27)

Bernhard Buttmann
Max-Reger Orgel, Weiden (Upper Palatinate), Germany

Gerhard Weinberger
Stahlhut-Orgel, Église St. Martin, Dudelange, Luxembourg

Martin Schmeding
Wilhelm-Sauer-Orgel, Erlöserkirche Bad Homburg, Germany

Balázs Szabó
Walcker-Orgel, Votivkirche Wien/Vienna, Austria


----------



## sAmUiLc

Of all the pianists I heard during the 16th Chopin Competition (2010) this Polish dude was the most idiomatic Chopin pianist. He finished as one of the ten finalists. Listening after many years, his Chopin is indeed special.


----------



## Kiki

Malx said:


> Staggeringly good


One of the most perplexing album covers ever. 😆


----------



## Art Rock

*Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck: Psalms from Geneva (Masaaki Suzuki, BIS)*

Better known for his Bach CD's (including all cantatas), Suzuki here tries his hand on organ works by Sweelinck. And quite successfully, even though purists may raise an eyebrow at using an organ from 2002 in Kobe (Japan) for the recording. Personally, I love how it sounds.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kiki said:


>


The buck stops here.


----------



## Kiki

Manxfeeder said:


> The buck stops here.


... and wise men don't go near.


----------



## Kiki

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor BWV1067_
*Concerto Italiano / Rinaldo Alessandrini* • 2018 • Naïve

Delightful!!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc

Chopin: 24 Preludes, Op. 28
Eric Lu
Burned on CD-R during the 17th Chopin Competition in Warsaw, 2015. He won the 4th prize. He was only 17, by the way.

Love his relaxed way of piano playing.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday:

*Penderecki
Ubu Rex
Various Soloists
Orchestra & Chorus Of The Teatr Wielki
Jacek Kaspszyk*










Quite different so far. Penderecki in a comical mood, which makes sense as this is a comic opera or opera buffa as Penderecki would label it. It's a live a recording and I can every scrape and cough, but I believe it captures the general feeling of the work --- it's musical language kind of reminds me of K. A. Hartmann at his most light-hearted. Very cool piece, but I wouldn't rank as being in the top echelon of Penderecki works.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## opus55

Mozart: Symphonies 40 and 41
English Baroque Soloists | John Elliot Gardiner


----------



## sAmUiLc

The order of the tracks is interesting: in the order of opus number.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*CPE Bach, Keyboard Concerto in D Minor*

I don't know CPE well enough to know if this peformance is good or great, but it sounds good to me, and the recorded sound is great. This keyboard concerto is played by a flute.


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS FOR TWO BASSOONS AND CONTINUO
*Joseph Bodin de Boismortier*
Musica Franca
Sylvain Bergeron - theorbo
Fraser Jackson - contrabassoon
Nadina Mackie Jackson - bassoon
Mathieu Lussier - bassoon
Richard Pare - harpsichord, organ
_
MSR_


----------



## Monsalvat

Franz Schubert: _Winterreise_
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone; Jörg Demus, piano (1965)

The third of Fischer-Dieskau's seven commercial recordings of this masterwork of Schubert.


----------



## Bkeske

Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - #6 1990-2000, Live. 14 CD box 2011, Netherlands release 

CD #4

Riccardo Chailly conducts Martin - Concerto For Seven Wind Instruments, Timpani, Percussion And Strings (1949)
Charles Dutoit conducts Dutilleux - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra 'L'arbre Des Songes' (1985)
Georg Solti conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 10 (1925)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rachmaninov


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## pmsummer

LE PHENIX - LES DELICES DE LA SOLITUDE, OP. 20 - CONCERTO NO. 1 FOR ORGAN
*Michel Corrette*
Musica Franca
Terry McKenna - baroque guitar
Fraser Jackson - contrabassoon
Nadina Mackie Jackson - solo bassoon
Mathieu Lussier - bassoon
Kathleen McClean - bassoon
Paul Jenkins - harpsichord, organ
_
MSR_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Prokofiev 1


----------



## Bkeske

Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - #6 1990-2000, Live. 14 CD box 2011, Netherlands release 

CD #13

Bernard Haitink conducts Willem Pijper - Zes Symfonische Epigranem (1928)
Bernard Haitink conducts Berlioz - Les Nuits D'été, Op. 7 (1840-41, Orch. 1843-56)
Kurt Masur conducts Strauss - Tod Und Verklärung, Op. 24 (1889)
John Adams conducts Ives - Three Places In New England (1910-29)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Alfven-Symphony No.4, Debussy-La Mer - State Academic Symphony Orchestra
Conductor Evgeni Svetlanov


----------



## Neo Romanza

An all-Polish concert program:

*Tansman
Sinfonia piccola
Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana
Oleg Caetani*










*Bacewicz
Symphony for string orchestra
Amadeus Chamber Orchestra of Polish Radio
Agnieszka Duczmal*










*Penderecki
Symphony No. 7, "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Boris Carmeli (narrator), Bozena Harasimowicz-Haas, Izabella Klosinska, Wieslaw Ochman, Jadwiga Rappé, Romuald Tesarowicz, Henryk Wojnarowski
National Philharmonic Orchestra Warsaw, National Philharmonic Choir Warsaw
Kazimierz Kord*


----------



## Klavierman

This will wake up your woofers/subwoofers...possibly the neighbors!


----------



## jambo

Saw this recommended on SHForums and streaming it at work. Fantastic sound quality and playing of one of my favourite pieces from Beethoven.

*Beethoven: *Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, Op. 47, "Kreutzer"
*Beethoven: *Violin Sonata No. 4 in A minor, Op. 23
*Beethoven: *Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 12, No. 2

Lorenzo Gatto (violin)
Julien Libeer (piano)
2016


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Trios Op. 3 & Op. 8

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola) & Christian Poltéra (cello)


----------



## sAmUiLc

My favorite set of Chopin Nocturnes, closely followed by Arrau on Philips. Rubinstein's has 19 and Arrau's 21, therefore good to have both. Moravec (w/19) is distant 3rd to me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Korngold* recording:










I found this CD in the bottom of one of my CD storage boxes. It was still sealed. Anyway, I'm rather enjoying it. I know the _Suite_ really well, but this may be the first-time I've heard the _Piano Trio_. Also, where's Part Two?


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Song Cycles

Peter Pears (tenor), Benjamin Britten (piano), Dennis Brain (horn)

New Symphony Orchestra of London, Eugene Goossens



Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings, Op. 31
Britten: Seven Sonnets of Michelangelo, Op. 22
Britten: Winter Words, Op. 52


----------



## sAmUiLc

I like her Tchaikovsky Pathétique more, but this one is pretty good itself.


----------



## 13hm13

Wilhelm Stenhammar, Tor Aulin, Greta Erikson, Christian Bergqvist, Radiosymfonikerna*, Evgeni Svetlanov, Okko Kamu – Stenhammar: Pianokonsert Nr 2 / Aulin: Violinkonsert Nr 3


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote & Don Juan

Antonio Janigro Cello


Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 
Poulenc: Concerto for Organ, Strings & Timpani
Widor: Toccata from Organ Symphony No. 5


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bruckner - Symphony 5
Gielen/SWR SO









Shostakovich - Music from Hamlet
Walton - Richard III Prelude
Rosza - Julius Caesar Suite
Herrmann/National Philharmonic Orchestra 









Copland - Rodeo, Red Pony Suite, Prairie Journal, Letter from Home
Falletta/Buffalo PO









Goldmark - Die Konigin von Saba 
Bollon/Freiburg PO; Hebekova, Thammathi, Mihelic, Szemeredy


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*

From Part II:
4. Trio E minor for flute, oboe and b. c.

Freiburger Barockmusik
Gottfried von der Goltz, Petra Müllejans


----------



## sAmUiLc

Chopin: Sonata #3


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Manon

Renee Fleming (Manon), Marcelo Alvarez (Chevalier des Grieux), Jean-Luc Chaignaud (Lescaut), Alain Vernhes (Comte des Grieux), Franck Ferrari (de Bretigmy)

Paris National Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Jésus López-Cobos


----------



## Art Rock

*Johan Svendsen: Orchestral works 2 (Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi, Thuls Mork, Chandos)*

Johan Svendsen (1840 - 1911) was a Norwegian composer, conductor and violinist - probably the second most famous composer from Norway. This is the second of three Chandos CD's dedicated to his orchestral works. Two more Norwegian rhapsodies, his very good second symphony, and the impressive cello concerto. Wonderful works.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata
Sol Gabetta / Polina Leschenko
on CD-R


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Maria Szymanowska: Complete Piano Works (Slawomir Dobrzański, AP, 3 CD's)*

Maria Szymanowska (1789 - 1831) was a Polish composer and one of the first professional virtuoso pianists of the 19th century. She toured extensively throughout Europe, especially in the 1820s, before settling permanently in St. Petersburg. In the Russian imperial capital, she composed for the court, gave concerts, taught music, and ran an influential salon (from Wiki). Her complete piano works are collected on this Acte Préalable box. Playing the second CD now: Caprice, Grande Valse, Serenade (with cello), Dances, Fantaisie, Romance.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Disc 2 of this set gives us the Symphony no 3, Marche Slave and Capriccio Italien.

As on the first disc, which gave us the first two symphonies, the performances are superb.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

volume 8

What to say, I'm now on CD 8 and everything sounds fantastic. Hands down one of the best organ performances I have and I prefer them to the Aeolus recordings which, however fantastic they sound, are not one of my favorites because of the organ choice. Of course that is a personal view. *


----------



## Rogerx

Méhul - Overtures

Orchestre de Bretagne, Stefan Sanderling


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Naxos _American Classics_ miscellany - part one of three
for late morning and early afternoon.​
Musically speaking nearly all of the music which is to follow over the next three sessions is pretty much what could be termed solid ground, ranging from easily-digestible Americana to well-crafted modernism with a small 'm', but I don't mean that in a pejorative sense - relatively conservative much of it may be but that certainly doesn't make it any less enjoyable. The lesser-known trails as well as the well-trodden paths of Naxos' _American Classics_ series abound with delights.



_Mississippi Suite_ for orchestra (1926):
_Grand Canyon Suite_ for orchestra (1931):
_Niagara Falls Suite_ for orchestra (1961):









Violin Concerto no.1 (1939):
Violin Concerto no.2 (1960):
_Fantasia_ for violin and orchestra (1970):









_Symphony on a Hymn Tune_ [Symphony no.1] (1926-28):
Symphony no.2 in C (1931 - rev. 1941):
_Pilgrims and Pioneers_ - arr. from the score for the John
Houseman-produced film _Journey to America_ (1964):
Symphony no.3 (1972):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

In the booklet notes Rob Cowan introduces these performances as "reckless, candid, headstrong and, above all, wildly spontaneous" and they won't be to everyone's taste, but all I can say is,"Wow!". I found them all absolutely thrilling.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart


CD 6








*


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Symphonie espagnole; Sarasate: Carmen Fantasie; Zigeunerweisen; Saint-Saëns: Havanaise; Introduction et Rondo Capriccioso

Ruggiero Ricci (violin)

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, London Symphony Orchestra, Ernest Ansermet, Piero Gamba


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Lalo: Symphonie espagnole; Sarasate: Carmen Fantasie; Zigeunerweisen; Saint-Saëns: Havanaise; Introduction et Rondo Capriccioso
> 
> Ruggiero Ricci (violin)
> 
> Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, London Symphony Orchestra, Ernest Ansermet, Piero Gamba


The Eloquence releases often have delivery problems resulting in sharply rising prices for some sellers. This is not the case with Presto


----------



## Enthusiast

Probably my favourite non-HIP Brandenburgs.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

CD 2








*


----------



## Rogerx

Charlie Siem plays Bruch, Wieniawski & Ole Bull

Charlie Siem (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Giovanni Felice Sances: Dialoghi Amorosi*

Scherzi Musicali, Nicolas Achten

*Works*

Sances: Cantade libro secondo, parte prima
Sances: Chi nel Regno almo d’Amore
Sances: Dove n'andro che non mi segua Amor
Sances: Filli mirando il Cielo
Sances: Improvisation/Passacaglia
Sances: L'infortunio d'Angelica
Sances: Lagrime tutte amare
Sances: Misera, hor si ch'il pianto
Sances: Occhi sfere vivaci - Cantata a doi voci
Sances: Pietosi allontanatevi
Sances: Presso l'onde tranquille
Sances: Quando non ti risolvi
Sances: Sonata sopra l'Aria di Ruggiero
Sances: Tirsi morir volea
Sances: Viver tra pianti - a doi voci
Answer to the question "Why is the cherub smiling?" - He knows where his next meal is coming from -


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Cavalli: Heroines of the Venetian Baroque*

Mariana Flores (soprano), Anna Reinhold (mezzo)
Cappella Mediterranea, Leonardo Garcia Alarcon

Too many works to list - Here's the link - 









Cavalli: Heroines of the Venetian Baroque


Cavalli: Heroines of the Venetian Baroque. Ricercar: RIC359. Buy 2 CDs or download online. Mariana Flores (soprano), Anna Reinhold (mezzo) Cappella Mediterranea, Leonardo Garcia Alarcon



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Vasks

*Cole Porter - Overture to "Gay Divorce" (McGlinn/EMI)
Quincy Porter - Ukrainian Suite (Barra/Koch)
Virgil Thomson - Sonata da chiesa (Lifchitz/North/South)
George Antheil - Suite from "Capital of the World" (Wolff/cpo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Bror Magnus Tødenes (tenor)

Choir of Collegiûm Mûsicûm, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Edvard Grieg
Kor, Royal Northern College of Music Choir, Eikanger-Bjørsvik
Musikklag, Musicians from the Bergen Philharmonic Youth Orchestra &
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Enthusiast

Another fine Bavouzet Mozart disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*CPE Bach, Sinfonias in D, Eb, F, G*

These are fun.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'/ Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis


David Nolan (violin)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1986-01-01
Recording Venue: 8-9 October 1986: No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Enthusiast

A fun record if not, perhaps, one I will return to often (or even at all).


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Bruch & Dvorak: Violin Concertos


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Weinberg
Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 10
Gothenburg SO
Svedlund*


----------



## Philidor

Starting the evening with some organ music.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Toccata and Fugue D minor BWV 565
Toccata C major BWV 566a
Toccata and Fugue F major BWV 540
Toccata, Adagio and Fugue C major BWV 564
Toccata and Fugue D minor ("Dorian", but not "Gray") BWV 538*

Ewald Kooiman
Christian Müller organ in Grote Kerk, Haarlem (NL)


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Christa Ludwig

New York Choral Artists, Brooklyn Boys Chorus & New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Elgar
Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, Op. 63
Philharmonia
Sir Andrew Davis*










This recording from Davis is my favorite performance of Elgar's 2nd. It completely blows his earlier account on Teldec out of the water.


----------



## Malx

Today in between drinking coffee and cleaning the inside of the car, I listened to more Britten.

*Britten, String Quartet No 1 - Emperor Quartet.

Britten, String Quartets Nos 1 & 2 - Belcea Quartet.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Ginastera








*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> More Britten today.
> 
> *Britten, String Quartet No 1 - Emperor Quartet.
> 
> Britten, String Quartets Nos 1 & 2 - Belcea Quartet.*


What is your favorite overall Britten SQ cycle? There's many of them out there nowadays. My vote goes to Emperor Quartet and The Britten Quartet. I own so many others, but these stood out the most to me.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> What is your favorite overall Britten SQ cycle? There's many of them out there nowadays. My vote goes to Emperor Quartet and The Britten Quartet. I own so many others, but these stood out the most to me.


To be fair I don't know that many of the available sets that well but I have been more than happy with the Belcea set I have on my shelves. Plus the Doric and Emperor cycles seem to be the stand outs for me of those I have tried via streaming.


----------



## Enthusiast

An extraordinary and thrilling account of The Damnation of Faust. Quite unlike any other.


----------



## Philidor

Now the other keys. Without pipes.

*Aleksandr Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 6 op. 62*

Vladimir Ashkenazy
Marc-André Hamelin
Vladimir Sofronitzky


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Naxos _American Classics_ miscellany part two
scattered throughout the rest of today.

_Harbor Narrative_ for orchestra (1934):
_From a Moonlit Ceremony_ for orchestra (1945):
_Evocation Symphony_ [_Symphony for Seattle_] for orchestra (1951):









_Foster Gallery_ - orchestral suite after songs by Stephen Foster (1939):
_American Salute_ - orchestral transcription of the song _When Johnny Comes 
Marching Home_ by Patrick Gilmore a.k.a. Louis Lambert (1942):
_American Ballads_ - orchestral suite after old American tunes (1976):









Symphony no.1 for orchestra op.20 (1940):
Symphony no.2 for orchestra op.35 (1944):
Symphony no.3 [_Three Mysteries_] for orchestra op.48 (1950):


----------



## Bourdon

*Eclipse

Hamza El Din oud master of the Sudan

*


----------



## starthrower

Triple Concerto, piano concerto
Sticking with this box all week until I receive the symphony set by Hickox. The triple concerto is quite a colorful if slightly dark and dissonant piece with the brass, winds and percussion sections of the orchestra featured prominently.


----------



## Philidor

Now balm for body and soul to enjoy the evening.

*Pierre Boulez

Dérive 1* (1984)
pour six instruments

*Dérive 2* (2006)
pour onze instruments

Ensemble InterContemporain
Pierre Boulez


----------



## Merl

Langsamer Satz is such a stunningly beautiful work. This one is gorgeous.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Feldman
Coptic Light
ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra
Michael Boder*


----------



## Jay




----------



## pmsummer

MUSICA DEL DELPHIN
*Luys de Narváez*
Pablo Marquez - guitar
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Feldman
Cello and Orchestra
Siegfried Palm, cello
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken
Zender*










A towering achievement of late-20th Century music, IMHO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Concerto for 2 harpsichords in C Major*


----------



## pmsummer

CEREMONY
_Celebration - Immeasurable Sky - Ceremony - Still - Breathing Earth_
*Barry Guy*
ANNUNCIATION
_Praeludium of Mystery Sonata No. 1_
*Heinrich Ignaz Frans Biber*
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Barry Guy - double-bass
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Feldman
Palais de Mari
Philip Thomas*

From this set -










Feldman's last work for solo piano.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: _Das wohltemperierte Klavier_
András Schiff, piano (1984–1984)

Not to be confused with Schiff's later recording (for ECM) of this pinnacle of the solo keyboard literature.


----------



## pmsummer

IN SEARCH OF DOWLAND
_Consort Music of John Dowland and Carl Rütti_
Lachrimae
*John Dowland*
Dowland-Suite
*Carl Rütti*
bFIVE Recorder Consort
_
Coviello_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## EvaBaron

Still going steady, I’m at 5 right now. Really liking it so far


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> An extraordinary and thrilling account of The Damnation of Faust. Quite unlike any other.


I used to have this recording on LP. It is very good, but it is slightly cut and I never much liked Consuélo Rubio as Margeurite. The Canadian tenore, Richard Verreas is excellent though. Now that I know the work so well through Davis's performances, I should give this one a try again.


----------



## starthrower

Quartet No.1 in D Major


----------



## Bkeske

Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - #5 1980-1990/, Live. 14 CD box 2008;, Netherlands release 

CD #4

Bernard Haitink conducts Robert Schumann - Symphony No. 1 In B Flat Major ("Spring"), Op. 38
Bernard Haitink conducts Ravel - Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales, Pour Orchestre (1912)
Edo de Waart conducts Kodály - Dances Of Galánta (1933)b
Edo de Waart conducts Schat - Thema, Op.21, For Oboe, Guitars, Organ And Winds (1970)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Adams (JL)
Become Desert
Seattle Symphony
Morlot*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Bkeske

Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - #5 1980-1990, Live. 14 CD box 2008, Netherlands release

CD #7

Friedrich Cerha conducts Schreker - Vorspiel Zu Einem Drame (1914)
Antal Dorati conducts Scriabine - Le Poème De L'extase, Op. 54 (1908)
Hans Vonk conducts Varèse - Hyperprisme, For 9 Wind Instruments And Percussion (1923)
Lucas Vis conducts Escher - Largo From Sinfonia In Memoriam Maurice Ravel (1940)
Lucas Vis conducts Escher - Univers De Rimbaud For Tenor And Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

I believe this was Pavarotti's 2nd album. No more slight immaturity of the 1st album. The voice is pure, clear, without any strain but with impact. The high notes go on forever. Diction and phrasing, second only to di Stefano which is no shame. And no mannerism yet. Pavarotti at his stunning best! Indeed he was a phenomenon!!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

Three works for string quartet of great contrasts:

*Adams (JL)
Lines Made By Walking
JACK Quartet

Koechlin
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 57
Ardeo Quartet

Sibelius
String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56, "Voces Intimae"
Gabrieli String Quartet*

From these recordings -


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Stravinsky - Symphonies, Octet, Dumbarton Oaks Concerto


----------



## Neo Romanza

I think I'll end tonight's listening session with two perennial *Korngold* favorites:

*Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
Gil Shaham, violin
LSO
Previn

Symphony in F-sharp, Op. 40
LSO
Previn*

From these recordings -


----------



## sAmUiLc

My listening to this set starts at the track 3 of the 2nd disc. (I listened to the entire set only once, right after getting it. I didn't like the first disc at all and also the tracks 1 and 2 of the 2nd CD.) Till the end they are all Neapolitan songs. Corelli's voice is so powerful it works like liquid drano. Whenever my mind is clogged up, really clogged up I play this CD as loud as I could tolerate, especially Dicitencello vuje. Then the blockage clears. It works every time.


----------



## Rogerx

Satie: Six Gnossiennes, Trois Gymnopédies & Trois Sarabandes

Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ah, hell...I've got time for one more work for tonight:

*Feldman
For Samuel Beckett
Ensemble Modern
Tamayo*



















_"What was great about the 50s is that for one brief moment - maybe, say, six weeks - nobody understood art."_ - Morton Feldman


----------



## Rogerx

Reinecke: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra, Howard Shelley


----------



## Klavierman

Webern's transcription of Schoenberg's Chamber Symphony is wonderful, as are all of the works.


----------



## Floeddie

*Best of Bach (2008)
*
I am settling down for a full revisit.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Alright...last works of the night --- I mean it this time! 

Student and Teacher -

*Adams (JL)
String Birds Passing
New England Conservatory Contemporary Ensemble
John Heiss

Harrison
Suite For Violin, Piano & Small Orchestra
Lucy Stoltzman, Keith Jarrett
New Japan Philharmonic Orchestra
Robert Hughes*

From these recordings -


----------



## Art Rock

*Maria Szymanowska: Complete Piano Works (Slawomir Dobrzański, AP, 3 CD's)*

Maria Szymanowska (1789 - 1831) was a Polish composer and one of the first professional virtuoso pianists of the 19th century. She toured extensively throughout Europe, especially in the 1820s, before settling permanently in St. Petersburg. In the Russian imperial capital, she composed for the court, gave concerts, taught music, and ran an influential salon (from Wiki). Her complete piano works are collected on this Acte Préalable box. Playing the third CD now: Exercises and Preludes, Marches, and Divertissement (with violin).


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bruckner - Symphony 6
Gielen/SWR SO









Rorem - End of Summer, Book of Hours, Bright Music
Fibonacci Sequence









Beethoven - Symphony 6
Stucky - Silent Spring
Honeck/Pittsburgh SO









Piston - Symphony 6
Martinu - Fantasies Symphoniques
Munch/Boston


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg - Orchestral Music Volume 4

Inger Dam-Jensen (soprano) & Palle Knudsen (baritone)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Bjarte Engeset


Grieg: Den Bergtekne, Op. 32
Grieg: Det første møde (No. 1 from Fire Dikte fra "Fiskerjenten", Op. 21)
Grieg: Fire digte af 'Fiskerjenten'. Op. 21
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 2, Op. 55
Grieg: Six Songs for voice & orchestra
Grieg: Songs with Orchestra


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*

From Part II:
5. Solo A major for violin and b. c.
6. Conclusion D major for trumpet, oboe, strings and b. c.

Freiburger Barockmusik
Gottfried von der Goltz, Petra Müllejans


----------



## sAmUiLc

A disc at a time

For the content..








GRIEG Complete Music with Orchestra Järvi


GRIEG Complete Music with Orchestra Järvi




www.deutschegrammophon.com


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: La Betulia liberata, K118

Peter Schreier (Ozia), Hanna Schwarz (Giuditta), Ileana Cotrubas (Amital), Walter Berry (Achior), Gabriele Fuchs (Cabri), Margarita Zimmermann (Carmi)

Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg, Salzburger Kammerchor, Leopold Hager


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Karol Szymanowski: Piano works volume 4 (Martin Roscoe, Naxos)*

Continuing with Szymanowski's piano works on four Naxos CD's. On the fourth CD we have the 20 Mazurkas Op. 50 17-20, 9 Preludes Op. 1, Variations in B flat minor Op. 3, 2 Mazurkas Op. 62, Romantic Waltz, and Piano Sonata No. 3 Op. 36.


----------



## tortkis

Schönberg: Serenade Für Klarinette, Bassklarinette, Mandoline, Gitarre, Geige, Bratsche, Violoncell Und Eine Tiefe Männerstimme Op. 24








Delightful music.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

A Naxos _American Classics_ miscellany part three of three
for last night and this morning.

Violin Concerto (1947 - rev. 1954 and 1957-58):
_New England Triptych_ for orchestra, after choral songs
by William Billings (1956):
Variations on _'America'_ for orchestra , after the 1891
organ piece by Charles Ives (1963):









36 variations on the protest song _¡El pueblo unido jamás será 
vencido! _[_The People United Will Never Be Defeated!_] by 
Sergio Ortega for piano (1975):
_Winnsboro Cotton Mill Blues_ from _Four North American 
Ballads _for piano (1979):









String Quartet no.2 (1966):
String Quartet no.3 (1981):
_Reflections on the Nature of Water_
for solo marimba (1986):
_Dark Wind_ for violin and cello (1994):


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D200
Schubert: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, D485
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'


----------



## Art Rock

*Johan Svendsen: Orchestral works 3 (Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi, Marianne Thorsen, Chandos)*

Johan Svendsen (1840 - 1911) was a Norwegian composer, conductor and violinist - probably the second most famous composer from Norway. This is the third of three Chandos CD's dedicated to his orchestral works. Norwegian Artists' Carnival, Two Icelandic Melodies, his underrated first symphony, and the attractive violin concerto.


----------



## Enthusiast

My morning opera. It was perhaps not the hit that Written on Skin was but it packs a lot of fine and haunting music into its intense 90 minutes.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin/Schubert: Musings

Camiel Boomsma (piano)



Chopin: Impromptu No. 3 in G flat major, Op. 51
Chopin: Nocturne No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 9 No. 1
Chopin: Nocturne No. 13 in C minor, Op. 48 No. 1
Chopin: Nocturne No. 17 in B major, Op. 62 No. 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960


----------



## Enthusiast

The bus might have made it if it hadn't been driven so fast.

The third disc (concertos 10 - 12). It's not just fast HIP, it's Antonini and therefore irresistible.


----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev String Quartet No 2 & Janáček, String Quartet No. 1 'The Kreutzer Sonata' - Calidore String Quartet.*

Being the first half of the fine disc below. 
This disc, like a few others I have acquired recently, has a total playing time of 81 minutes - so really its the equivalent of a vinyl double album which makes it very decent value for money in my book (assuming the performances and repertoire are to your/my taste).


----------



## Rogerx

CD 10
Krommer: Octet Partitas Op. 57; Op. 69; Op. 79

Netherlands Wind Ensemble


Edo de Waart


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> The bus might have made it if it hadn't been driven so fast.
> 
> The third disc (concertos 10 - 12). It's not just fast HIP, it's Antonini and therefore irresistible.


The dangers of using "HIT" - Historically informed transport...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another substantial overview in the offing here. Franz Liszt - various
works part one for either side of having some time in the fresh air.

_Episode de la vie d'un artiste - Grande symphonie fantastique_
op.14a by Hector Berlioz, arr. for piano S470 (arr. 1833):









_Réminiscences de Lucia di Lammermoor de Donizetti_ - _fantaisie 
dramatique_ for piano S397/398 (arr. 1835-36):









_Réminiscences des Puritains de Bellini_ - _grande 
fantaisie_ for piano S390 (arr. 1836):









_Soirées musicales_ - cycle of 12 songs by Rossini,
arr. for piano S424 (arr. 1837):
Overture from the opera _Guillaume Tell_ by Rossini,
arr. for piano S552 (arr. 1838):


----------



## Art Rock

*Sveinbjörn Sveinbjörnsson: Piano Trios, Violin Sonata, Lyric Pieces etc (Nina-Margret Grimsdottir et al, Naxos)*

Sveinbjörn Sveinbjörnsson (1847 - 1927) was an Icelandic composer best known for composing "Lofsöngur", the national anthem of Iceland. This CD features a number of his chamber music pieces in a late romantic style, vaguely reminiscent of his teacher Reinecke and maybe even more Mendelssohn. Not a major discovery, but pleasant music.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Boesmans, Bartholomée, Foccroulle & Mernier: For Early Instruments*

Bernard Foccroulle, Clematis, InAlto, L'Achéron, Ensemble Alarius

*Works*

Bartholomée: Le tombeau de Marin Marais
Bartholomée: Scena
Bartholomée: Toccata
Boesmans: Ricercar sconvolto
Foccroulle: L'uscita dell'Inferno
Foccroulle: ***** sum
Mernier: Fancy Upon Teares


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Holborne: The Fruit of Love*

L'Acheron, François Joubert-Caillet

*Works*

Holborne: Almayne
Holborne: Bona Speranza
Holborne: Bona Speranza + The teares of the Muses
Holborne: Ecce quam bonum
Holborne: Galliard
Holborne: Hermoza
Holborne: Infernum
Holborne: Infernum - Galliard
Holborne: Last will and testament - Galliard
Holborne: Muy linda
Holborne: Paradizo
Holborne: Pavan
Holborne: Pavana Ploravit
Holborne: The Choise
Holborne: The Fairie-round
Holborne: The fruit of love
Holborne: The Funerals
Holborne: The honeysuckle
Holborne: The image of Melancholly
Holborne: The Image of Melancolly + Ecce quam bonum
Holborne: The night watch
Holborne: The teares of the Muses


----------



## Enthusiast

I remembering being annoyed that I would have to buy a second copy of the Barber recording but I wanted the Britten. The Cello Symphony is a fine work.


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3, Chaconne & Four Ballades

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Vol.9*

So far I am very satisfied with the recording quality of these Kooiman recordings, there is always something that leaves something to be desired.
I remember how great the differences can be in perception, such as in the Weinberger recordings. Some people, for example, find the Messiaen Latry recordings the absolute top, however impressive they are, they are not my preference. Living room conditions are incomparably different from the concert hall or church. Recordings are prepared for living room use through all sorts of tricks. I wish Rübsam had chosen other organs in his Philips recordings. Sometimes due to the zeal of the organist the tempo is too high and we benefit more from a somewhat calmer approach that allows us to follow what is implied in the musical notation. An approach such as Beekman that appeals to me very much but also makes me long for a more temperamental approach without losing oneself in tempo and then we arrive at Kooiman.
All we have to do is to have a lot of performances in our house. 
Sometimes Walcha has my preference in a piece globally, but I would like a different articulation.
There will always be something to be desired.
The most beautiful performance is the one I hear in my head and that too is subject to change.
It is not the organ that is central here, but the entire conception of the piece in terms of character and emotional depiction applies to that extent.


----------



## Vasks

*Giovanni Paisiello - Overture to "Barber of Seville" (Mazzola/Dynamic)
Giovanni Giay - Sinfonia (Goebel/Calliope)
Muzio Clementi - Piano Sinata in G minor, Op. 7, No. 3 (Crowson/Eloquence)
Luigi Boccherini - Symphony in D minor, Op. 12, No. 4 (Scimone/Erato)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Excellent Britten quartets (1 & 3) - as good as the Doric and the Belcea Quartets' accounts but not the same!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Copland
Rodeo
Morton Gould & His Orchestra*










Such a fabulous performance.


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Tanzsuite, Divertimento (Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, Hiroshi Wakasugi, Denon)*

Two rarities from Strauss' repertoire: two complementary suites after keyboard pieces by François Couperin.


----------



## Philidor

I enjoyed some organ music.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Sonata No. 1 E-flat major BWB 525
Fantasia C minor BWV 562
Sonata No. 2 C minor BWV 526
Fantasia and Fugue C minor BWV 537
Sonata No. 3 D minor BWV 527
Fantasia C minor BWV App. 205
Fantasia C major BWV 570*

Ewald Kooiman
Organ by Jan Harmensz of the Grote of Maria Kerk, Meppel, NL










I really liked the trio sonatas, one of the most important criteria (for me) when getting an opinion on some Bach cycle. Not too fast, rather relaxed, unobstrusive articulation.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Diamond
Rounds
Seattle Symphony
Schwarz*


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> I enjoyed some organ music.
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach
> 
> Sonata No. 1 E-flat major BWB 525
> Fantasia C minor BWV 562
> Sonata No. 2 C minor BWV 526
> Fantasia and Fugue C minor BWV 537
> Sonata No. 3 D minor BWV 527
> Fantasia C minor BWV App. 205
> Fantasia C major BWV 570*
> 
> Ewald Kooiman
> Organ by Jan Harmensz of the Grote of Maria Kerk, Meppel, NL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked the trio sonatas, one of the most important criteria (for me) when getting an opinion on some Bach cycle. Not too fast, rather relaxed, unobstrusive articulation.


Yes,these recordings are fantastic,I'm glad that you like them.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Ein Heldenleben /Macbeth op. 23

Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, Andres Orozco-Estrada


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart Miniaturen

CD 2

















*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work:

*Dvořák
The Wood Dove, Op. 110
Czech PO
Zdeněk Chalabala*










One of the great Dvořák recordings of the symphonic poems. It actually sounds pretty good, too, given its vintage. This is apparently the only CD issue of these Chalabala performances and it's OOP. I bought it last year (I believe) off of Discogs from someone in Poland. Glad to own it.


----------



## espressivo dolente

_Romeo & Juliet_. Neo Romanza's spinning of Diamond's _Rounds_, etc. whetted my taste for some Diamond, IMO one of the U.S.'s most grievously neglected composers. I used to live within a stone's throw of his house, in Rochester NY. Always wanted to "go say hello," but my wife discouraged such geeky fandom. After his death, I bought several books from his library. Wish I had the _grisbi_ (he spoke fluent French and his library resembled a French prof's; a good portion of his music betrays that country's influence) to commission something from him.


----------



## Enthusiast

Excellent. Substantial pieces by Veress, Ginastera and Coll - all more than worthwhile - plus some miniatures and all with the considerable bonus of Kopatchinskaja's advocacy.


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*

CD 15: Das Lied von der Erde. My favourite piece of music, but this is very far from my favourite rendition. Tenor Peter Schreier, whom I normally like, does not sound quite strong enough for this demanding role in the first movement (movements 3 and 5 are fine), but more importantly, mezzo Jard van Nes (normally an accomplished Mahler singer) puts in a negative performance of a lifetime, weak, fluttering. I stopped listening by the time she was still not improving in the crucial final movement. A pity - I quite liked the rest of the Inbal cycle, but this is a huge disappointment. Still, it was worth the 5 euro for the box given several very successful performances of the symphonies.


----------



## Floeddie

*Beethoven: Bagatelles; John O'Conor, pianist

Six Bagatelles, Op.126 
Seven Bagatelles, Op.33 *
These are a great way to start the day.


----------



## Rogerx

William Schuman: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5 & 8

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart 

CD 3








*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> *Gustav Mahler: Symphonies 1-10, Das Lied von der Erde (Radio Symphony Orchestra Frankfurt, Eliahu Inbal et al, Brilliant Classics, 15 CD's).*
> 
> CD 15: Das Lied von der Erde. My favourite piece of music, but this is very far from my favourite rendition. Tenor Peter Schreier, whom I normally like, does not sound quite strong enough for this demanding role in the first movement (movements 3 and 5 are fine), but more importantly, mezzo Jard van Nes (normally an accomplished Mahler singer) puts in a negative performance of a lifetime, weak, fluttering. I stopped listening by the time she was still not improving in the crucial final movement. A pity - I quite liked the rest of the Inbal cycle, but this is a huge disappointment. Still, it was worth the 5 euro for the box given several very successful performances of the symphonies.


Yes, indeed. If the vocalists chosen in _Das Lied von der Erde_ aren't up to task, then there's a chance the recording will fall flat. I haven't heard this Inbal performance, but he's not a conductor I flock to on any regular basis.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Leimminkainen Suite.*

I've avoided this because I don't like tone poems (I always get lost in the narratives). But someone said this could be considered a symphony. Okay, maybe it's not, but I can handle a symphony.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part two
for late afternoon and early evening.

Solo piano suits this languor-inducing weather, even if the
music in question is often more like a blazing fireball.

_Grand galop chromatique_ in E-flat for piano S219 (1838):









_Hexaméron_ [_Morceaux de concert: grandes variations de 
bravoure sur la marche des Puritains_] from the opera _Il
puritani_ by Bellini for piano S392 (arr. 1837-38):
_Réminiscences de Norma de Bellini_ - _grande fantasie_
for piano S394 (arr. 1841):









_Réminiscences de Robert le diable_ - fantasy after _Valse 
infernale_ and _Air de ballet_ from the opera _Robert le 
diable_ by Meyerbeer for piano S413 (1841):
Isabella's cavatina from the opera _Robert le diable_ by
Meyerbeer, arr. for piano S412a (bet. c. 1841-46):









_Marche funèbre de Dom Sébastien de Donizetti_
for piano S402 (arr. 1844):
_Spirito gentil_ - cavatina from the opera _La favorite_
by Donizetti, arr. for piano S400a (arr. 1847):









_Hungarian Rhapsodies_ nos.1-9 for piano S244 (1846 and 1847):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Double Concerto*

Sir Adrian Boult conducting. I've never heard this piece before. It's very evocative. It sounds less like Mendelssohn and more like proto-Sibelius.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some critics thought this wonderful and others thought it fine. But after reading Hurwitz I had to hear it. He really hated it ... a lot. That was all I needed to know! It is actually pretty good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 3*

The fourth movement of this symphony is being featured in a television commercial. I can't remember what the commercial is advertising (some kind of bug killer), but it's sparked my interest in Schubert's 3rd, so that's advertising dollars well spent.


----------



## Philidor

Now a string quartet.

*Cristóbal Halffter: String Quartet No. 3 (1978)*

Arditti Quartet










Sorry, no front cover found ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn, Symphony No. 6

This isn't HIP, but it is lovely. There is hardly any vibrato, which is a plus for me.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - String Quintet, Intermezzo, Rondo, String Quartet
L' Archibudelli


----------



## Tsaraslondon

These performances of Tchaikovsky's final three symphonies have been a top recommendation for many years ago and they still take a lot of beating. This is great music making, no doubt about it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Floeddie

*American Recorder Concertos: Multiple Composers; Michala Petri, Artist*


I just purchase this from the current email offering from Naxos. I'm pleased...


----------



## Philidor

Music with oboe and harpsichord ...

*Henri Dutilleux: Les Citations*

Maurice Bourgue, oboe
Huguette Dreyfus, harpsichord
Bernard Casauran, double bass
Bernard Balret, percussion


----------



## Art Rock

*

Yevgeny Svetlanov: Symphony No. 1, The Red Guelder-Rose (Russian State Symphony Orchestra, Yevgeny Svetlanov, Warner)*


Yevgeny Svetlanov (1928 - 2002) was a Russian conductor, composer and a pianist. The energetic symphony is from 1956, and is relatively old-fashioned (although with hints of Shostakovich at places) but a good listen. It is difficult to find information about The Red Guelder-Rose (mainly because there is an actual rose with that name and that dominates the google results). It is a sometimes melodious, sometimes rhythmic orchestral piece, that sounds nothing like a rose. It is a very good piece though, for me even better than the symphony.


----------



## SONNET CLV

I turned today to a remarkable collection of "new music" on the NEOS label [a 6 disc box set, NEOS 10926] titled _MUSICA VIVA FESTIVAL 2008_. 










SACD disc 3 of the set provided the music for my late morning concert.





















The Xenakis here is from 1971. Oddly for coming from the pen of this composer, the _Antikhthon_ Pour Orchestre sounds rather tame; one can hear the roots of ancient Greek music in the piece, sort of like music for a Sophocles play. Nothing to be frightened about, albeit not Mozartian tonality -- or even that of Stravinsky or Berg. I enjoyed the movement, which was conceived as a ballet, commissioned by George Balanchine.

James Dillon is a not totally unfamiliar name to me. I have other of this Irish composer's music on three of the Donaueschinger Musiktage releases from the col legno and, later, NEOS labels, comprising the 1998, 2010, and 2016 releases of that series. Following the "Greeky" Xenakis work, the Dillon work for orchestra from 2001 opens like a ray of sunlight in a light misty rain. Moods change rapidly in the work, but all of it is accessible, again in a modernistic, non-tonal manner. Atmospheric and compelling throughout. A fitting disc mate to the Xenakis piece.

My collection remains heavily invested in the music-making of Beat Furrer, in both his aspects as composer and conductor. The third work on disc 3 of this MVF 2008 compilation features the thorny, spiky Konzert für Klavier und Orchester from 2007. I can only describe this piece as Cageian, and it seems to reveal that Furrer has a great respect for the art of the American musical mycologist who's given us his own Piano Concerto, which is in a similar vein. Anyone who follows John Cage should take a listen at this particular Furrer work. But don't think this is the limit of Furrer's art. He remains a composer of wide scope.

The final work on disc 3 of this collection bears the rather Xenakis-like title _Uaxuctum. _It returns us, as well, to a more Xenakis-like world, a sound world that might get one to checking again on who is the composer here. It is not Xenakis but rather Giacinto Scelsi, another modernist of vast scope. This five movement choral work from 1966 is based on a Mayan legend. The vocal techniques employed throughout may seem as alien as Mayan legends, and the work is overall dark. I wasn't pleased that it ends this particular disc. I feel a need for something more punctuated as a close. Perhaps the spiky, punctuation-like Furrer Concerto should have been the closer, with this choral piece preceding.

Still, a late morning modernistic concert to ponder. One well worth repeating in the near future.


----------



## senza sordino

Britten String Quartets 1 and 3, and Alla Marcia. His first quartet is one of my favorite pieces. Spotify. First time listening to this performance, and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Floeddie said:


> *American Recorder Concertos: Multiple Composers; Michala Petri, Artist*


I have a recording of Petri from way back in the day when she was very young, clutching her sopranino recorder. I remember feeling sorry for her that she was trying to make a living playing a recorder. Seeing her after all these years with silver hair, apparently my sorrow was misplaced!


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> I have a recording of Petri from way back in the day when she was very young, clutching her sopranino recorder. I remember feeling sorry for her that she was trying to make a living playing a recorder. Seeing her after all these years with silver hair, apparently my sorrow was misplaced!


She has made a lot of great records - including both Bach and Handel sonatas with Keith Jarrett - and was one of the soloists on the Abbado Brandenburgs that I posted yesterday.


----------



## espressivo dolente

Am sticking with American composers for today and thoughts turned immediately to a favorite: Irving Fine's extraordinary _Partita for Wind Quintet. _He's a fine composer in word and deed. If you haven't heard this, it's earnestly recommended.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part three for the rest 
of today, possibly concluding tomorrow morning.

_Réminiscences de Lucrezia Borgia - grande fantaisie sur des motifs 
de l'opéra de Gaetano Donizetti_ for piano S400 (arr. 1848):









_Paraphrase de concert_ on themes from the opera
_Ernani_ by Verdi for piano S431a (arr. 1847):
_Salve Maria de Jérusalem_ - Giselda's prayer from the opera
_I Lombardi alla prima crociata_ by Verdi, arr. for piano
S431 (arr. 1848):
Overture from the opera _Tannhäuser_ by
Wagner, arr. for piano S442 (arr. 1848):
_O du mein holder Abendstern_ - recitative and romance
from the opera _Tannhäuser_ by Wagner, arr. for piano
S444 (arr. 1849):









_Trois études de concert_ for piano S144 (bet. 1845-49):









_Années de pèlerinage II_ [_Deuxième année: Italie_]
- seven pieces for piano S161 (1846-49):









_(6) Consolations_ for piano [second version] S172 (1849-50):


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Richard Strauss - 24 Lieder
Christiane Oelze - soprano
Eric Schneider - piano


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> Before heading off to work:
> 
> *Dvořák
> The Wood Dove, Op. 110
> Czech PO
> Zdeněk Chalabala*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the great Dvořák recordings of the symphonic poems. It actually sounds pretty good, too, given its vintage. This is apparently the only CD issue of these Chalabala performances and it's OOP. I bought it last year (I believe) off of Discogs from someone in Poland. Glad to own it.


I too have a high regard for Chalabala's recordings of the Symphonic Poems and the disc you have posted is indeed OOP however if anyone is interested in getting hold of these recordings they are available on a two disc set from Praga coupled with a decent Symphony No 7 conducted by Kosler along with the Cantata 'The Heirs of the White Mountain' also from Kosler and the 'Hero's Song' conducted by Alois Klima - currently available 'new' from Amazon UK for less than the cost of two gallons of unleaded petrol.


----------



## Malx

Just finished listening to a disc I've had since it was released in the GROTC series from EMI - maybe not in the very best sound but the playing is individual enough to shine through - one of my treasured piano recordings.

*Chopin, Waltzes / Barcarolle / Nocturne Op 27 No 2 / Mazurka Op 50 No 3 - Dinu Lipatti.








*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mussorgsky, Night on Bald Mountain*

The Mussorgsky version of this is really dark, including voices.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Two recently issued Zemlinsky / Schreker recordings:















Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony Op. 18
Schreker: Prelude to a Drama















Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau
Schreker: Der Geburtstag der Infantin


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> The bus might have made it if it hadn't been driven so fast.
> 
> The third disc (concertos 10 - 12). It's not just fast HIP, it's Antonini and therefore irresistible.


My favourite Opus 6

Love the bus comment!!!!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Some critics thought this wonderful and others thought it fine. But after reading Hurwitz I had to hear it. He really hated it ... a lot. That was all I needed to know! It is actually pretty good.


One of the best Sibelius firsts out there - that handsome chap on YouTube dismissed it, though......


----------



## HenryPenfold

This is, in my very humble opinion, the best recording/performance of Saint-Saens's Symphony no. 3.

Munch was a truly great musician, the Boston may have been at their peak around this time and those Mercury Living Presence chaps really knew what they were doing!

The likes of this will never be seen or heard again...........


----------



## EvaBaron

Listening to the wonderful 8th now, and after that I’ll be listening to the 6th for the first time ever, because I like 7, 8 & 9 so much I decided I must try them. I have heard that 6 and 8 are the highlight of Kertesz’s cycle so will be listening to the same recording


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Heather Harper / BBC Symphony Orchestra / Pierre Boulez* • 1972 • CBS

Beautiful singing. Very loud. Well-judged drama. Very long lines. Feels slower than it actually is, but very nice.


----------



## jambo

*Honegger: *Symphony No. 2 in D major
*Honegger: *Symphony No. 3, "Symphonie Liturgique"

Fritz Wesenigk (trumpet)
Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker
1969


----------



## Bkeske

Just arrived today, took me by a bit of a surprise, as it was sold as the stereo version, but actually the mono set, and as I have a few mono releases, and is very clean, will keep it. Sounds very nice, and gives me a reason to put on my mono cartridge and spin some of my mono collection….which I have been meaning to do.

*The Kohon Quartet of New York University : Dvořák* - Chamber Music Vol. II (Complete). VOX 3LP box, believe mid-1960’s, mono


----------



## Klavierman

Hamelin plays like a man possessed!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

*Sir Thomas Beecham conducts Rimsky-Korsakov* - Scheherazade. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Angel 1958, mono


----------



## jambo

More Honegger and some Sibelius and Rach for good measure

*Honegger: *Pacific 231, Mouvement Symphonique
*Honegger: *Rugby, Mouvement symphonique
*Honegger: *Pastorale D'été

Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic









-

*Honegger: *Concertino for Piano and Orchestra

Oscar Levant (piano)
Fritz Reiner
Columbia Symphony Orchestra

*Sibelius: *Finlandia, Op. 26 (Symphonic Poem)
*Sibelius: *The Swan of Tuonela, op. 22, No. 2 (from Lemminkäinen Suite)
*Rachmaninoff: *Prélude in C sharp minor, Op. 3, No. 2 (arr. Lucien Cailliet)
*Rachmaninoff: *Prélude in G major, Op. 32, No. 5 (arr. Lucien Cailliet)
*Rachmaninoff: *Prélude in G minor, Op. 23, No. 5 (arr. Lucien Cailliet)

Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

*Glenn Gould : Bach* - The Goldberg Variations. Columbia Masterworks 1956, Mono


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Flute Quartets Nos. 1-4

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Christoph Poppen (violin), Hariolf Schlichtig (viola), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Adams
Harmonielehre
Berliners
Adams*

From this Adams Berliner set -










Magnificent!


----------



## Tristan

*Rubinstein* - Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 35










Nice to hear a new recording with impeccable sound quality of Rubinstein's piano concertos (so far just these two, hope they would record the rest). I wish these works were more well-known. I think Rubinstein's five piano concerti are some of the most underrated piano concerti out there.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Piano Concerto & Incidental Music to 'Peer Gynt'

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Lise Davidsen (soprano), Ann-Helen Moen (soprano), Victoria Nava (soprano), Johannes Weisser (baritone), Håkon Høgemo (Hardanger Fiddle)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra and Choirs, Edward Gardner


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today we are celebrating the Feast of St. John the Baptist. Born 24 June, six months before Jesus Christ. Bach composed some cantatas for this holiday:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ihr Menschen, rühmet Gottes Liebe" BWV 167*

Dorothea Röschmann, Bogna Bartosz, Jörg Dürmüller, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Choir & Orchestra
Ton Koopman










So the opera for that day is Strauss' Salome.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Symphony No. 48 in C major, Hob. I:48 ‘Maria Theresia’
Symphony No. 85 in B flat major, Hob. I:85 ‘La Reine’


Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## Philidor

Next one - a Chorale Cantata, as usual in 1724/25. What is unusual, is that Bach featured the cantus firmus in the tenor (opening chorus). But there was a system behind: In his first Leipzig Choral Cantata (BWV 20), the cantus firmus was in soprano, in the second (BWV 76) in alto, in the third (this one - BWV 7) in tenor and in the fourth (BWV 135) in bass. After this initial exercise, Bach presented the cantus firmus almost always in soprano. 

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Christ unser Herr zum Jordan kam" BWV 7*

Robin Blaze, Jan Kobow, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bruckner - Symphony 7
Gielen/SWR SO









Shchedrin - Concerto for Orchestra No 3, Symphony 2
Sinaisky/BBC Philharmonic 









Svendsen - Norwegian Rhapsodies, Cello Concerto, Symphony 2
Jarvi/Bergen Philharmonic; Mørk, cello
Following Art Rock’s lead here


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Brahms: Vocal Quartets

Marlis Petersen (soprano), Anke Vondung (mezzo soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Konrad Jarnot (baritone) & Christoph Berner, Camillo Radicke (pianos), Stella Doufexis (alto)


----------



## Art Rock

*Karol Szymanowski: String Quartets No. 1 and 2 [with Webern: "Langsamer Satz"] (Carmina Quartet, Denon)*

Szymanowski's two string quartets are from 1917 and 1927, respectively. They are beautiful, often sensuous works, which really should be played more often. They clock in at just over half an hour, and the interesting Webern piece from 1905 (in a post-romantic style) is added to get over 40 minutes (which still is very short of course).


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Wagner: Tristan und Isolde - Prelude and Liebestod
Mussorgsky: Dawn over the Moscow River
Liadov: Baba-Yaga
Tchaikovsky: Symphony no 5*

Live performances from 1965 (Wagner, Mussorgsy and Liadov) and 1973 (Tchaikovsky). 

The Wagner makes me wonder what a *Tristan und Isolde *from Mravinsky woud have sounded like as he shapes the Prelude and Liebstod wonderfully. 
The Tchaikovsky symphony is perhaps a degree or two more heated than the famous DG recording, but his control over the orchestra is absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Music for symphonic brass (Locke Brass Consort, James Stobart, Chandos)*

Six marches, fanfares, and hymns for symphonic brass, for various occasions. This is not always Strauss at his most inspired to be honest, but it still is interesting to hear this side of his work - even the Hymn for the 1936 Olympic Games (fortunately without the choir). At 36 minutes, the CD is ridiculously short, but that's life.


----------



## Malx

*Kodály, Dances of Galanta / Táncnóta / Dances of Marosszék / Gergely-járás / Instrumental excerpts from the opera Háry János / Túrót eszik a cigány - Budapest Festival Orchestra, Children's choir Magnificat, Budapest, Children's choir Miraculum, Kecskemét, Iván Fischer.*

A disc bought for the well known Háry János Suite which is the work I normally play. Today I listened to the less well known items a good mix of orchestral pieces and works featuring Childrens Choruses.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This was the perhaps unexpected first choice of Marina Frolova-Walker when she was asked to do a survey of available recordings of Tchaikovsky's perenially popular masterpiece. Karajan did always have a way with Tchaikovsky, and especially with the 6th and this is a very fine performance indeed so I'm happy to second her recomendation.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

CD 10








*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part four
for late morning and early afternoon.

_Grosses Konzertsolo_ for piano S176 (1849-50):









_Illustrations du Prophète_ after Meyerbeer
- three pieces for piano S414 (1849-50):









_Fantasie und Fuge über den Choral 'Ad nos, ad salutarem 
undam'_ on a theme from the opera _Le prophète_ by
Meyerbeer for organ S259 (1850):









_Liebesträume_ - three nocturnes for piano S541 (1850):









_(6) Études d'exécution transcendante d'après Paganini_
for piano S140 (1838 - rev. by 1851 as S141):


----------



## Art Rock

*Yevgeny Svetlanov: Daybreak in the Field; Three Russian Songs; Pictures of Spain, Rhapsody No.2, Daugave, Russian Variations (USSR Symphony Orchestra, Yevgeny Svetlanov, Raisa Bobrineva, Russian Disc)*

An interesting cross-section of works from this Russian composer who is probably better known as conductor. I particularly like the melancholic Three Russian Songs (well sung by Raisa Bobrineva), the colourful Pictures of Spain, and the exhilarating second Rhapsody.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 & Suite from Lady Macbeth

Vladimir Spivakov (violin)

Cologne Gurzenich Orchestra, James Conlon


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor

Leif Ove Andsnes, Matthew Truscott, Joel Hunter, Frank-Michael Guthmann


----------



## jambo

I didn't realise that Liszt had made an arrangement of Schubert's Wanderer Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra. It works amazingly well.

*Liszt/Schubert:* Wanderer Fantasy for Piano and Orchestra

Teo Gheorghiu (piano)
Vasily Petrenko
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
2017


----------



## Malx

There was a spell when I rarely played Mozart's music perhaps I had overdosed in my early CM listening years, who knows. However I am happy to say that over the last few months he has gradually crept back into my, still largely random, listening.

*Mozart, Violin Concertos Nos 4 & 5 K218/219 - Camerata Academica Salzburg, Augustin Dumay (violin & conductor).








*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

Harmoniemusik nach Mozart


*


----------



## Rogerx

4.CD

Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 39-41

Wiener Philharmoniker -Karl Böhm


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

CD 4










*


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Hildegard Behrens / Wiener Symphoniker / Francis Travis* • 1983 • Decca

Sensual but a bit too slow, a bit too broken up and a bit too much vibrato for me.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kiki said:


> *Maurice Ravel*
> _Shéhérazade_
> *Hildegard Behrens / Wiener Symphoniker / Francis Travis* • 1983 • Decca
> 
> Sensual but a bit too slow, a bit too broken up and a bit too much vibrato for me.


It's a long time since I heard this, but youre assessment sounds about right. I didn't much like it when it was frst issued.

I do love _Shéhérazade _though, and have a few favourites, amongst them Crespin/Ansermet, Hendricks/Gardiner, Baker/Barbirolli, De Los Angeles/Prêtre and Harper/Boulez.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Dante Symphony, S. 109

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Choeur de Concert de Helmond, James Conlon

Inspired by another thread.....


----------



## Enthusiast

It used to be my go to for this work but I have added some others since and it was now quite a while since I heard Monteux. It still sounds great to me.


----------



## OCEANE

Great performance...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Massenet: Songs with Orchestra*

Cyrille Dubois, Véronique Gens, Étienne Dupuis, Nicole Car, Jodie Devos, Chantal Santon Jeffery
Orchestre de Chambre de Paris, Hervé Niquet

*Works*

Massenet: Amoureuse
Massenet: Aurore
Massenet: Chant provençal
Massenet: Crépuscule
Massenet: Je t'aime!
Massenet: La Chanson de Musette
Massenet: Les Erinnyes: Scène religieuse
Massenet: Menuet d’amour
Massenet: On dit!
Massenet: Pensée d'automne
Massenet: Pensée de printemps
Massenet: Pitchounette
Massenet: Si tu veux, Mignonne
Listening to the audio file in "My Library" at Presto - Disc won't be here for about a week - Gens and Devos, as always superb, lovely lovely voices...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Hibernian Muse. Music for Ireland by Purcell and Cousser*

Irish Baroque Orchestra, Sestina, Peter Whelan


----------



## Vasks

_Everthing Edward_

*Elgar - Concert Oveture: Cockaigne [In London Town] (Gibson/Chandos)
Elgar - Violin Sonata (Crow/Atma)
Elgar - Pomp & Circumstance March #1 (Menuhin/Virgin)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> It used to be my go to for this work but I have added some others since and it was now quite a while since I heard Monteux. It still sounds great to me.


It still stands up well. A great performance which deserves the epithet "legendary".


----------



## SanAntone

JOPLIN: Piano Works (Complete) 
Philip Dyson


----------



## OCEANE

Very enjoyable pieces.....


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonies Nos. 1&2

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow



Saint-Saëns: Symphony in A Major
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 2
Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 2 in A minor, Op. 55


----------



## Enthusiast

A well nigh perfect Sibelius 2 and a very attractive King Christian II.


----------



## Philidor

Next Bach on the organ.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Fantasia and Fugue G minor BWV 542
Sonata No. 4 E minor BWV 528
Fantasia G major BWV 571
Sonata No. 5 C major BWV 529
Fantasia G major BWV 572
Sonate No. 6 G major BWV 530*

Ewald Kooiman
Organ by Jan Harmenszn of the Grote of Mariakerk, Meppel, NL










Another nice one. Just for the Fantasia G minor I would have liked a darker plenum, maybe on 16 base.
The sonatas - highly enjoyable again. Discrete articulation, but rich use of very, very short breaks before an accentuated note. Quite individual.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> It used to be my go to for this work but I have added some others since and it was now quite a while since I heard Monteux. It still sounds great to me.


My goto were always this and Dutoit, and like you I've added a few between then and now. Roth being a remarkable performance, albeit rather different in terms of orchestral colour and texture. 

Monteux still stands out as a wonderful performance and is a regular on my playlist, along wiht his marvellous Images (second to none, IMHO)


----------



## OCEANE

Bkeske said:


> *Glenn Gould : Bach* - The Goldberg Variations. Columbia Masterworks 1956, Mono


Thanks for sharing.
With my CD version - my first collection of Goldberg Variations, I could imagine how wonderful it was listening to the LP.


----------



## espressivo dolente

A full day of Carlo Gesualdo today, recreating what the composer Emilio de Cavalieri said about him in 1593: "The Prince of Venosa, who likes to do nothing but sing and play music, today forced me to visit him and kept me for 7 hours. After this, I believe I shall hear no music for 2 months."


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tabakova
Concerto for Cello and Strings
Kristina Blaumane, cello
Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra
Maxim Rysanov*










One of the most incredible contemporary works I know. The second movement _Longing_ is especially moving.


----------



## OCEANE

Via Crucis - Harpist Christina Pluhar and her ensemble L'Arpeggiata bring out the delightful early music and songs of 16th & 17th C by Biber, Rossi, Merula, Sances, and Monteverdi with 'traditional' religious-festive music of Corsica. 

Highly recommended if early music is your cup of tea......"#12 Passacaglia, #14 Ciaccona & #17 Ciaccona di Paradiso"


----------



## Rogerx

Symphonic Psalms and Prayers

Bernstein • Schoenberg • Stravinsky • Zemlinsky

David Allsopp (countertenor)

Tenebrae, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Nigel Short


----------



## Enthusiast

Largely for the Martin (with a wonderful slow movement at its centre) but I also enjoyed the Stravinsky and the Honegger pieces.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part five for the
rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Featuring the composer's longest cycles (or at least I
think they are...) aside from the _Hungarian Dances.

(12) Études d'exécution transcendante_ for piano
S139 (orig. 1837-39 as S137 - rev. by 1851):









_Harmonies poétiques et religieuses_ nos.1-6
for piano [third version] S173 (1847-51):









_Harmonies poétiques et religieuses_ nos.7-10
for piano [third version] S173 (1847-51):


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Mass

Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Symphonic Choir, Temple University Concert Choir, The American Boychoir, Temple University Diamond Marching Band, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'
Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50 (FS97)*
_Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2005
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## Philidor

HenryPenfold said:


> My goto were always this and Dutoit, and like you I've added a few between then and now. Roth being a remarkable performance, albeit rather different in terms of orchestral colour and texture.
> 
> Monteux still stands out as a wonderful performance and is a regular on my playlist, along wiht his marvellous Images (second to none, IMHO)


Guys, all recordings mentioned are so great ... Munch (the studio recording), Monteux, Martinon, Dutoit, Boulez (DG), Roth, ... however, there are rumours about some hidden live recording with Munch which crushes them all ... does anyone have an idea which recording this might be?


----------



## Philidor

Now ... well, recently, the Tubin experience with the Järvi-set was great ...

*Eduard Tubin: Symphony No. 1 C-minor*

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Arvo Volmer


----------



## Enthusiast

Fireworks.


----------



## espressivo dolente

Kiki said:


> *Maurice Ravel*
> _Shéhérazade_
> *Hildegard Behrens / Wiener Symphoniker / Francis Travis* • 1983 • Decca
> 
> Sensual but a bit too slow, a bit too broken up and a bit too much vibrato for me.


How do you rate her _Nuits_? That work is a desert island piece for me and I can never have enough recordings of it.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

*Roslavets, Chamber Symphony - BBC Scottish SO, Ilan Volkov.*

One of the many works that rewards repeated listens - on first hearing this piece didn't grab me but each subsequent listen has drawn me to the conclusion that here is a symphony well worth the time and effort.


----------



## Enthusiast

To end the day's listening.


----------



## Philidor

Music for this day.

*Richard Strauss: Salome*

Salome - Nadja Michael
Jochanaan - Michael Volle
Herodes - Thomas Moser
Herodias - Michaela Schuster
Narraboth - Joseph Kaiser

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House

Philippe Jordan

Stage Director: David McVicar

















Not too bad ...


----------



## espressivo dolente

Continuing my Gesualdo journey this afternoon. It's the composer's later Madrigal books in which his spirit takes flight, but there's much to enjoy in the early ones as well.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I'm taking a deep dive into Weinberg's chamber works (no SQ's as I listened to those a few weeks ago). After being disappointed by a few woodwind works, I turned to the Piano Quintet. I'd already listened to it before, and I found it very very good, but now it's completely blowing me away. Top tier. Later, Children's Notebook No. 3 for Piano


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded in Cremona 1989. Very nice performances, but the sound is a bit astringent.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Weinberg's Piano Sonatas 1, 2 and op. 49bis, and Partita, op. 54


----------



## deangelisj35

Bkeske said:


> Just arrived today, took me by a bit of a surprise, as it was sold as the stereo version, but actually the mono set, and as I have a few mono releases, and is very clean, will keep it. Sounds very nice, and gives me a reason to put on my mono cartridge and spin some of my mono collection….which I have been meaning to do.
> 
> *The Kohon Quartet of New York University : Dvořák* - Chamber Music Vol. II (Complete). VOX 3LP box, believe mid-1960’s, mono


I had a Turnabout lp with the Kohon Quartet playing Berg's String Quartet, Op.3 and I quite liked their performance!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven








with Concertgebouw Orchestra under Willem Mengelberg


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Roslavets, Chamber Symphony - BBC Scottish SO, Ilan Volkov.*
> 
> One of the many works that rewards repeated listens - on first hearing this piece didn't grab me but each subsequent listen has drawn me to the conclusion that here is a symphony well worth the time and effort.


My interest has been piqued about Roslavets, fairly recently. Your post and advocacy has nudged me over the line and I have ordered this CD. Your view that it's a set that rewards over time is positive for me - I often find it's better that way, as opposed to music that wows first time....


----------



## espressivo dolente

Up next on my play list, Gesualdo's _Madrigali, _Books 4 & 5. It's apparently an exaggeration to consider him - as some do - innovative in his use of chromatics and dissonance; however unusual, both are borrowings from predecessors and contemporaries. But at least from what I've read about him, his use of them is freer and bolder. Sometimes wild. But to me, his greatest achievement, is his sensitive, creative response to his texts. He surely must have spent a lot of time pondering this effect, wondering about that arrangement... Definitely addictive. Snippets from Werner Herzog's film about him are on YouTube, I discovered :


----------



## Merl

A very fine 16th quartet.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## pmsummer

_
A Rainbow in Curved Air - Poppy Nogood and the Phantom Band_
*Terry Riley* - composer, electric organ, electric harpsichords,
dumbec, soprano saxophone, tambourine, time lag accumulator (consisting
of two tape machines), looped audio tape, and a patch cord.
_
CBS Classical

_
*Happy 87th Birthday, Mr. Riley.*


----------



## Sonata

I just returned from a three day-two night solo camping trip. Last night after dark I lay in my hammock and watched the stars and fireflies in the sky while I listened to Gorecki's symphony of sorrowful songs. Beautiful--the music and the experience


----------



## opus55

J.S.Bach: Brandenburg Concertos No.3
Orchestra of The Age Of Enlightenment









Alan Rawsthorne: Oboe Concerto
Stephane Rancourt, oboe
Royal Scottish National Orchestra | David Lloyd-Jones


----------



## pmsummer

TRACING ASTOR
_Gidon Kremer plays Astor Piazzolla_
*Astor Piazzolla*
Kremerata Baltica
Gidon Kremer - violin, direction
Ula Ulijona - viola
Marta Sudraba - cello
Sol Gabetta - cello
Leonid Desyatnikov - piano
Horacio Ferrer - voice
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## EvaBaron

So tonight I’ll be listening to 3 symphonies. None of which I’ve heard before. So I’ll begin with Dvorak’s 6th. Now yesterday I made a post that I was listening to the 8th and after that I would listen to the 6th but I feel asleep so I never got to hear it. Now for real I’m going to listen to it for the first time.








After that another 6th but now from Schubert because I’ve long wanted to listen to this symphony and after the recommendations on my thread about Blomstedt’s cycle I will be listening to that. 








And then for the first time ever: Tchaikovsky’s 5th. I really like the 4th a lot so of course I’ll be listening to his 5th and eventually of course I’ll listen to every single one of his symphonies. Read that somewhere in the 5th there’s a beautiful horn solo but I’m not sure.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Kiki

espressivo dolente said:


> How do you rate her _Nuits_? That work is a desert island piece for me and I can never have enough recordings of it.


Sensual and purposeful, an intimate take of these songs. Still a bit slow for me but that's only me, and she has the voice to sustain the slowness beautifully. In my opinion she excelled more in les nuits d'été than in Shéhérazade.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Kiki

Philidor said:


> Guys, all recordings mentioned are so great ... Munch (the studio recording), Monteux, Martinon, Dutoit, Boulez (DG), Roth, ... however, there are rumours about some hidden live recording with Munch which crushes them all ... does anyone have an idea which recording this might be?


I don't know about any hidden live recording, but I think the crushing fire engine of Munch's 1961 recording is mega fantastic (the 1955 is _merely_ fantastic). Monteux is in the same league. My two cents.


----------



## pmsummer

PROENSA
_Songs of the Troubadours_
*Paul Hillier* - voice, direction
*Stephen Stubbs* - lute, psaltery
*Andrew Lawrence-King* - harp, psaltery
*Erin Headley* - vielle
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Philidor said:


> Guys, all recordings mentioned are so great ... Munch (the studio recording), Monteux, Martinon, Dutoit, Boulez (DG), Roth, ... however, there are rumours about some hidden live recording with Munch which crushes them all ... does anyone have an idea which recording this might be?


Tell us more about this mysterious Munch........


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Bkeske

E. Power Biggs & New England Brass Ensemble : Music For Organ And Brass: Canzonas Of Gabrieli And Frescobaldi. Columbia Masterworks 1959, Mono 

A Recording Premiere of the first true concert organ in America, built by D. A. Flentrop in 1958 for the Busch-Reisinger Museum at Harvard University.


----------



## Bkeske

OCEANE said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> With my CD version - my first collection of Goldberg Variations, I could imagine how wonderful it was listening to the LP.


It sounded great. I don’t put on my mono cart very often. I should, as some of these mono LP’s from the 50-early 60’s really do sound great. That particular copy is incredibly clean, and even has the origional ‘card’ inside with notes of the performance, and also how to take care of your new HIFI record 🙂


----------



## sAmUiLc

Lalo
















It seems this is the best Lalo Cello Concerto recording I've heard.


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Symphony No. 1
Staatskapelle Dresden | Kurt Sanderling









Mozart: Le Nozze Di Figaro


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 14_
*Mandelring Quartett* • 2008 • Audite

Playful wickedness and heart-sinking anguish.


----------



## Bkeske

*Eugene Ormandy conducts Beethoven *- Concertos 2 & 4 For Piano And Orchestra. Rudolf Serkin with The Philadelphia Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1955, Mono


----------



## pmsummer

LA BELLE HOMICIDE
_Manuscrit Barbe_
*Charles Bocquet - Nicolas Dubut - Jacques Gallot - Denis Gaultier - Charles Mouton*
Rolf Lisleland - lute
_
Astrée_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Lalo








Another Chang, another Lalo. This is also the best! Chang was a teenager when she recorded this. I haven't listened to her very recently, but her playing had become coarse I heard last few times. The exact reason I haven't seek out to listen to her past few years.


----------



## 13hm13

George Lloyd, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra – Charade and Third Symphony


----------



## sAmUiLc

VC3








This time, Chung. She is the trailblazer of Asian classical musicians coming on the world stage. This S-S VC3 was recorded early in her career and is still the best! Actually I prefer her in the Decca era to her later EMI era. More than anything, she seems to have lost the fantasy in her playing she had amply possessed.


----------



## Bkeske

*Eduard van Beinum conducts Brahms* - Symphony No. 2 In D Major, Opus 73. Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam. Epic, late 1950’s, Mono


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: _Das wohltemperierte Klavier_
András Schiff, piano (1984–1985)

Finished listening to this recording (in a somewhat random order). From what I remember of his newer ECM recording, this is similar in overall conception despite predating the newer recording by two and a half decades. I don't listen to very much piano music other than Bach (and I favor the harpsichord when it comes to Bach's keyboard music, usually) and Beethoven. I felt a bit tired after finishing perhaps, but it was a great experience and Schiff's articulation and careful weighting of voices brings a bit of clarity and transparency to Bach's writing, which is helpful in some of the denser fugal textures especially. Now, some more Bach, but on the organ, by two recently deceased British organ virtuosi:









Simon Preston, organ (1987–2000)









Peter Hurford, organ (1974–1986)

Also, earlier today I listened to a very good Brahms Second conducted by Günter Wand:


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Bizet: Roma & other orchestral works


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 9 & 21

Murray Perahia (piano/direction)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

George Szell conducts:

Tchaikovsky - Variations On A Rococo Theme For 'Cello And Orchestra In A Major, Op. 33, Leonard Rose, cello
Weber - Overture To "Der Freischütz" & Overture To "Oberon"
New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1952, Mono


----------



## OCEANE

Just feel like home whenever I listen to Bach.


----------



## Rogerx

Plucked Bach

Alon Sariel (mandolin, lute, baroque guitar and oud)


Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 2 in D minor, BWV1008
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 5 in C minor, BWV1011
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 6 in D major, BWV1012


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Shéhérazade
Teresa Berganza, mezzo-soprano
Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse
Plasson*

From this outstanding, OOP set -










This particular set never gets enough attention. For the Ravelian, it's unmissable, IMHO.


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade K.375; Serenade K.388 'Nacht Musik'

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Philidor

Kiki said:


> I don't know about any hidden live recording, but I think the crushing fire engine of Munch's 1961 recording is mega fantastic (the 1955 is _merely_ fantastic). Monteux is in the same league. My two cents.


Thank you so much, Kiki! So it should be this recording:










(AND IT'S AVAILABLE ON QOBUZ!!!! 🎧😎 )


HenryPenfold said:


> Tell us more about this mysterious Munch........


Kiki wrote everything ...


----------



## Kiki

Philidor said:


> Thank you so much, Kiki! So it should be this recording:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (AND IT'S AVAILABLE ON QOBUZ!!!! 🎧😎 )


Oh, is that what you're looking for? Brilliant then!

FYI, apart from Qobuz, HDTT has also made a transfer of it from the original tape and is selling it in a variety of file formats.

Please let us know if you like it!


----------



## sAmUiLc

It contains the original version of E minor concerto. I detect only a few notes differences here and there, and prefer the final version which we usually hear.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Bruckner - Symphony 8
Gielen/SWR SO









Holmboe - Epitaph, Monolith, Epilog, Tempo variable
Hughes/Aalborg SO









Villa-Lobos - String Quartets 2 and 7
Danubius Quartet









Sibelius - Symphonies 2 and 4
Szell/Concertgebouw, Cleveland









Scelsi- 4 Pezzi, Uaxuctum, La nascita del verbo
Rundel/Vienna Radio SO; Concentus Vocalis


----------



## Art Rock

*Karol Szymanowski: Complete music for violin and piano (Alina Ibragimova and Cédric Tiberghien, Hyperion)*

These works conveniently fit on one CD, and bring plenty of variation within the constraints of the use of two instruments. A wonderful CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Life

Daniil Trifonov (piano)


Bach, C P E: Clavier‐Sonaten und freie Fantasien nebst einigen Rondos, Wq59
Bach, J C: Harpsichord Sonata, Op. 17 No. 5
Bach, J C F: Variations on "Ah vous dirais-je, Maman," HW 12 no 2
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Gedenke doch, mein Geist, BWV509
Bach, J S: Gib dich zufrieden, BWV511
Bach, J S: Minuet in F major, BWV Anh. 113
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 114
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 116
Bach, J S: Musette in D major, BWV Anh. 126
Bach, J S: Polonaise in F major, BWV Anh. 117a
Bach, J S: Polonaise, BWV Anh. 125
Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080
Bach, W F: Twelve Polonaises, F. 12
Brahms: Studies (5), Anh.1a/1: Chaconne von JS Bach
Stölzel: Bist du bei mir


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4








The first version is longer. Prefer the concise final version we know.


----------



## Philidor

Kiki said:


> Please let us know if you like it!


I'll do my very best ... but in order to get a starting point, I listened to this one:

*Maurice Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé*

New England Conservatory Chorus and Alumni Chorus
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Munch
(Recording 1955)










I listened to some remastering that was presented in 176.4 kHz/24 bit. Never encountered that one, but it sound gorgeously. Looking forward to Monteux (1959) and Munch (1961).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works
part six for this morning.

_Valse de concert sur deux motifs de Lucia di Lammermoor 
et Parisina de Donizetti_ for piano [second version]
S214/3 (arr. 1850-52):









_Fantaisie sur des motifs favoris de l'opéra Somnambula 
de Bellini_ for piano [second version] S393/2 (arr. 1852):









_Valse-Impromptu_ in A-flat for piano [third version] S213 (1850-52):
Piano Sonata in B-minor S178 (1852-53):









_Ce qu'on entend sur la montagne_ [_What One Hears on the 
Mountain_] - symphonic poem no.1 for orchestra S95
(1848-49 - rev. 1850 and 1854):
_Tasso: Lamento e Trionfo_ - symphonic poem no.2 for
orchestra S96 (1849 - rev. 1850-51 and 1854):
_Mazeppa_ - symphonic poem no.6 for orchestra S100 (1851-54):









_Elsas Brautzug zum Münster_ from the opera _Lohengrin_
by Wagner, arr. for piano S445/2 (arr. 1852):
_Festspiel und Brautlied_ from the opera _Lohengrin_
by Wagner. arr. for piano S446/1 (arr. 1854):
_Elsas Traum_ from the opera _Lohengrin_ by
Wagner, arr. for piano S446/2 (arr. 1854):
_Lohengrins Verweis an Elsa_ from the opera _Lohengrin_
by Wagner, arr. for piano S446/3 (arr. 1854):


----------



## sAmUiLc

Symphony #7








I almost always get disappointed in the last movement. This is one of the rare ones good till the last note.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Looking for some appropriate music after Daphnis, I found this one ...

*Maurice Ravel: Shéhérazade*

Régine Crespin
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Ernest Ansermet










Just being enchanted ... I got acquainted to Régine Crespin as Sieglinde with Solti and Brünnhilde with Karajan, but this is miraculous.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie

Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386


----------



## Enthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> Fireworks.


I got irritated by the guy doing this weeks Radio 3 (BBC) record review - not his choices but his manner - that I quickly reached for this again this morning. A musically excellent and thrilling recital of Baroque opera arias written for a castrato opera star of the time and sung by a countertenor star with amazing range of our time. It plays as I write.


----------



## Baxi

_NP from the Masur-Set:_


















_(1991)_


----------



## Bourdon

* Ravel











*


----------



## Philidor

There was one cantata left from yesterday, the Feast of St. John the Baptist. One of the latest cantatas of Bach, premiered 24 June 1738; however, it is partially a contrafactum, based largely on a secular cantata written one year before.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Freue dich, erlöste Schar" BWV 30*

Hana Blažíková, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Philidor

Bourdon said:


> *Debussy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sure that it was Debussy?


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6
ALBAN BERG (1885–1935)
1–2 Violin Concerto ‘To the Memory of an Angel’
Arthur Grumiaux, violin
Concertgebouworkest

JOHANNES BRAHMS (1833–1897)
3 Tragic Overture, Op. 81
4 Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53

ZOLTÁN KODÁLY (1882–1967)
5 Psalmus Hungaricus, Op. 13
Irina Arkhipova, contralto (Alto Rhapsody)
Róbert Ilosfalvy, tenor (Psalmus Hungaricus)
Russian State Academy Choir
USSR State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

*Suk, Asrael Symphony - Royal Liverpool PO, Libor Pešek.*

My first recording of this symphony and still one I regard highly - if I'm honest in 1991 I was initially attracted by the cover, having little knowledge of Suk's work at the time. The decent reviews it had received just convinced me to take a chance - one of my better decisions!


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> Sure that it was Debussy?



I must be the heat in the house....**


----------



## Enthusiast

Max's 6th and a couple of other enjoyable pieces.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Trials of Tenducci: A Castrato in Ireland*

Tara Erraught (mezzo-soprano), Irish Baroque Orchestra, Peter Whelan

*Works*

anon.: The Braes of Ballenden
Arne: Amid a thousand racking woes (from Artaxerxes)
Arne: Water parted from the sea (from Artaxerxes)
Bach, J C: Ebben si vada...lo ti lascio - concert aria
Fischer, J C: Oboe Concerto No. 7 in F major: Andante
Giordani, T: Caro Mio Ben
Giordani, T: Queen Mary's Lamentation
Giordani, T: The Celebrated Overture and Irish Medley to The Island of Saints
Maldere: Symphony in G major, VR28
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Flights of Fantasy*

Early Italian Chamber Music

Irish Baroque Orchestra, Monica Huggett (director/violin)

*Works*

Bertali: Sonata a 5
Biber: Harmonia artificiosa ariosa Partia VI
Castello, D: Sonata decima sesta à 4 per stromenti d’arco
Castello, D: Sonata duodecima à doi Soprani e Trombon overo Violeta from Sonate concertate in stil moderno Libro secondo (Venice 1644)
Cavalli: Sonate à 6
Farina, C: Capriccio stravagante
Frescobaldi: Canzon terza
Legrenzi: La Fugazza - Sonate à 5
Legrenzi: Sonata Seconda à sopran solo
Marini, B: Passacaglia à 4, Op. 22


----------



## OCEANE

Three short keyboard sonatas are the focus: BWV 963, 964 & 966 which are not performed very often.


----------



## Malx

*Grace Williams, Symphony No 2 - BBC Welsh SO, Vernon Handley. *

A symphony composed in the 1950s, the style and sounds to my ear suggest a little earlier but that of course is just how I hear it. There are influences of different composers kicking around including her teacher RVW but it is by no means derivative. As is usual Vernon Handley, and indeed Lyrita, make a strong case for the piece - very enjoyable.

Another of those discs on my shelves that I pass by too often!


----------



## Rogerx

* Hovhaness: Symphony No. 22, Op. 236 'City of Light'*, etc

Reinhold Friedrich (trumpet), Lajos Lencsés (English horn)

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Royal Northern Sinfonia, Budapesti Vonósok Kamarazenekar, London Symphony Orchestra, Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop, James Sinclair, Béla Bánfalvi, James DePreist, Alan Hovhaness


Barber: Adagio for Strings, Op. 11
Copland: Quiet City
* Hovhaness: Symphony No. 22, Op. 236 'City of Light'*
Ives, C: The Unanswered Question
Mahler: Symphony No. 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 5 in C sharp minor - Adagietto

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part seven.
dotted throughout the afternoon.​I have the _Prometheus_ and _Les preludes_ tone poems on one of the Philips recordings below but this time I want to reacquaint myself with those helmed by the Screaming Skull as I keep forgetting that they are featured as fill-ups on the Decca release of the _Faust_ and _Dante _symphonies.

Editing due to date and name errors.

_Orpheus_ - symphonic poem no.4 for orchestra
S98 (1853-54):









_Hungaria_ - symphonic poem no.9 for orchestra
S103 (by 1854 - rev. 1856):









_Années de pèlerinage I_ [_Première année: Suisse_] -
nine pieces for piano S160 (mostly orig. 1830s -
rev. or rewritten 1848-55):










_Les preludes_ - symphonic poem no.3 for orchestra S97 (1850-55): a)
_Prometheus_ - symphonic poem no.5 for orchestra S99 (1855): a)
_Eine Symphonie zu Dante's Divina Commedia_ for orchestra with
finale for female choir S109 [Text: _The Book of Luke_, transl. by
Eusebius Sophronius Hieronymus (St. Jerome)]
(1855-56, after older sketches): b)

a) with the London PO/Sir Georg Solti
b) with L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, choeur de la section artistique
du Collège Voltaire et l'atelier choral de Genève/Jesús López Cobos


----------



## espressivo dolente

Malx said:


> *Suk, Asrael Symphony - Royal Liverpool PO, Libor Pešek.*
> 
> My first recording of this symphony and still one I regard highly - if I'm honest in 1991 I was initially attracted by the cover, having little knowledge of Suk's work at the time. The decent reviews it had received just convinced me to take a chance - one of my better decisions!


"Attracted by the cover" is one thing, Malx, but if you see this character in real life, run like hell in the opposite direction. I have that CD too; it's gut-wrenching and tender both, in short: overwhelming. See: Observations: Suk's Angel of Death is not for the faint-hearted


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy & Ravel








*


----------



## OCEANE

Rachmaninoff's piano concertos used to play frequently in my setup but not now. While Trifonov is a promising pianist nowadays IMHO and I listen to him quite often. Philadelphia Orchestra's sonic is full and thick and offers superb support throughout.


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven 7:


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> *Debussy & Ravel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Coincidence. I had just started the same record when I saw this. I usually only post after a record has finished but this is the second one today that I have posted while listening.


----------



## espressivo dolente

As a rule (makeshift as it is!), I do like me an opera on Saturday. But world events being what they are, something not merely diverting but specially fun seems in order. Hahn's _Ciboulette_ should fill the bill. Mady Mesplé (taken from us two years ago) seems born for this role. I had heard so much about this operetta that when I bought it years ago I feared there was no way it could live up to expectations. It did and more. My wife (no opera or operetta fan) loves it, too. Part of the entertainment is identifying other works Hahn leans on or is poking fun at. Delight and happiness. (there are a couple of DVDs available of stage productions but I haven't seen them)


----------



## sbmonty

Corelli: Twelve Concerti Grossi, Op.6
Trevor Pinnock; The English Concert


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3/ Saint-Saëns: Symphonie en fa Urbs Roma

Thierry Escaich (organ), Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Musicaterina

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"

played by the Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach Chamber Orchestra conducted by Hartmut Haenchen


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 8 (Part 1) - Bavarian RSO, Rafael Kubelik.*

Like a good few posters I have a bit of difficulty with Mahler's eighth. I have now come to a watershed moment of sorts - I still can't get my head around it as a symphony but if I content myself with thinking of it as a grand cantata(s), I am more at peace with it. But with the two parts being so different I reckon it's reasonable to listen to either on its own.
I hope this doesn't upset too many people .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, String Quartets, Opus 20, Nos. 1, 5, and 6*

David Hurwitz just gave these a thumbs-up. For the record, I liked these before he spoke up; I'm just glad he said something I agree with. It's been a while.


----------



## Vasks

*Goetz - Spring Overture (Albert/cpo)
Gernsheim - Symphony #2 (Kohler/Arte Nova)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> But with the two parts being so different I reckon it's reasonable to listen to either on its own.


That's what I do. I listen to the first part and stop there. The text of the second part is so - well, it's Goethe, so I don't want to say anything more than I don't like the text. Maybe some day I'll warm up to it.


----------



## Musicaterina

Jacques Offenbach: Gran Duo op. 54 n. 1 

played by Amedeo Cicchese and Paolo Bonomini (violoncelli)


----------



## Bourdon

*Saint-Saëns

Symphony No.3










*


----------



## Rogerx

Hovhaness: Symphony No. 2 'Mysterious Mountain'

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


Hovhaness: Symphony No. 2 'Mysterious Mountain', Op. 132
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite, Op. 60
Stravinsky: Divertimento (symphonic suite from Le Baiser de la Fée)
Stravinsky: Le Baiser de la Fée


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Suk, Asrael Symphony - Royal Liverpool PO, Libor Pešek.*
> 
> My first recording of this symphony and still one I regard highly - if I'm honest in 1991 I was initially attracted by the cover, having little knowledge of Suk's work at the time. The decent reviews it had received just convinced me to take a chance - one of my better decisions!


My first Arael too, and almost 1991 as well!

Was going through the CDs in a second hand record shop in Wood Street Walthamstow looking to replace my Level 42 albums with CDs and I came across this. Never looked back!


----------



## Bkeske

Rogerx said:


> Bach: The Art of Life
> 
> Daniil Trifonov (piano)
> 
> 
> Bach, C P E: Clavier‐Sonaten und freie Fantasien nebst einigen Rondos, Wq59
> Bach, J C: Harpsichord Sonata, Op. 17 No. 5
> Bach, J C F: Variations on "Ah vous dirais-je, Maman," HW 12 no 2
> Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
> Bach, J S: Gedenke doch, mein Geist, BWV509
> Bach, J S: Gib dich zufrieden, BWV511
> Bach, J S: Minuet in F major, BWV Anh. 113
> Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 114
> Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 116
> Bach, J S: Musette in D major, BWV Anh. 126
> Bach, J S: Polonaise in F major, BWV Anh. 117a
> Bach, J S: Polonaise, BWV Anh. 125
> Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080
> Bach, W F: Twelve Polonaises, F. 12
> Brahms: Studies (5), Anh.1a/1: Chaconne von JS Bach
> Stölzel: Bist du bei mir


I have this arriving today on vinyl, very excited to spin it today!


----------



## Art Rock

*Johann Svendsen: String Octet, Romance
Carl Nielsen: String Quintet
(Academy of Sr. Martin-in-the-Fiekds Chamber Ensemble, Chandos)*

An interesting coupling. Svendsen's Octet is an early work in a romantic style (Opus 3) of almost 40 minutes that sounds confident throughout- a pleasure to listen to. The rather well-known Romance for violin and orchestra is presented here in a version for violin and strings, and it does lose somewhat from that reduction imo, as beautiful as this is. And then we have Nielsen's String Quintet, a work I did not have on any of the Nielsen CD's, so a welcome (and appropriate) bonus. Excellent CD.


----------



## Bkeske

Bkeske said:


> I have this arriving today on vinyl, very excited to spin it today!


Daniil Trifonov will also performing live with the Berlin Philharmonic today, which I will be streaming as well. The Rachmaninoff Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No.2.

Looking to be a good day in my listening chair (couch).


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Divertimenti & Duos I

Elly Ameling (soprano), Elisabeth Cooymans (soprano), Peter van der Bilt (baritone), Iman Soeteman (french horn), Jan Peeters (french horn), George Pieterson (basset horn), Geert van Keulen (basset horn), Aart Rozenboom (basset horn)

Members of the Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Enthusiast

Impossible to stop - two and a half hours of varied pleasure. Adjectives fail me.


----------



## Philidor

At first, no Kooiman ... this CD arrived today:

*Edgar Krapp Playing the World's Largest Church Organ in Passau

Johann Sebastian Bach

Toccata and Fugue D minor BWV 565
"Ein feste Burg" BWV 720
"Nun danket alle Gott" BWV 657
Prelude and Fugue D-Dur BWV 532

Franz Liszt
- "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" (after BWV 21)

Max Reger

Introduction and Passacaglia D minor
Fantasia on the Chorale "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" op. 27

Richard Wagner/Franz LIszt
- Pilgrims' Chorus from "Tannhäuser"*

Edgar Krapp
Organ in the Passau Cathedral (200something stops)










I can't deny that I am suspecting some popular aspect in the choice of works.


----------



## espressivo dolente

Enthusiast said:


> Impossible to stop - two and a half hours of varied pleasure. Adjectives fail me.


Genius cover!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Smetana, Orchestral Works*

When I was in fifth grade, our teacher made us to a report on a composer. I chose Smetana because he had the shortest entry in the encyclopedia. I went through the whole reporting process without ever hearing a note of his music. 

Well, it's been more than a couple years since then (okay, decades), and it still bothers me that I did that. Today I'm doing penance.


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Chicago SO, Sir Georg Solti.*

A crackingly enjoyable Mahler 5. 
Solti and his Chicago players can be boisterous at times and on this recording it works for them big style. The fact that this is a live recording adds that little something that can make a good disc into a special one - at least it does for me. I think I have suggested before that I do have a liking for the spontaneity that live recordings can add to proceedings and this disc is another great example.


----------



## Philidor

Still no Kooiman ... after playing the organ on some wedding, where I was very early and found some time to go through "my" BWV 540, I wanted to listen some recordings ...

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Toccata and Fugue F major BWV 540*

Helmut Walcha, recording 1947-52

Helmut Walcha, recording Sep 1962, Schnitger organ in St. Laurenskerk, Almaar, NL

Karl Richter, recording 1967, Marcussen organ in Jaegerborgs Church, Abenraa, DK

























I chose three traditional recordings and I got what I could have expected. This case is settled for the next ten years.


----------



## Enthusiast

espressivo dolente said:


> Genius cover!


That's what first caught my attention (a year or so ago) but it is a wonderful pair of CDs - really well programmed and so beautifully sung and played.


----------



## Enthusiast

More songs although a world apart from Byrd. I am not much of an Ives fan but I do greatly like the songs and a couple of other pieces ... in fact it may be just the orchestral music that I don't greatly like. This is a lovely disc.


----------



## Baxi

NP:








(1992)


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 4 + Berg, Seven Early Songs - Barbara Bonney, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.*

I'd forgotten how enjoyable the Berg songs are.


----------



## Philidor

Now Koopman & Koopman.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Toccata and Fugue F major BWV 540*

Ton Koopman

1984 (?(), Organ by Garrels in the Grote Kerk of Maasluis, NL
July 1995, Organ by Schnitger in the Church St. Jacobi, Hamburg


----------



## Bourdon

*Rossini



















*


----------



## starthrower

Tippett symphony no.2: Bournemouth Symphony/ Richard Hickox

From the Chandos box set.


----------



## Bkeske

Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hal. Today, live from The Waldbühne. Also, although it seems Daniil was originally to be the pianist, it is Kirill Gerstein instead.

Today‘s program:


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> Impossible to stop - two and a half hours of varied pleasure. Adjectives fail me.


Think about this logically for just one moment... Where would a bird get the money to pay for what looks like a custom-made suede and leather tail-coat trimmed with not one, but two, different kinds of fur - black mink and fox?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> That's what I do. I listen to the first part and stop there. The text of the second part is so - well, it's Goethe, so I don't want to say anything more than I don't like the text. Maybe some day I'll warm up to it.


I go one better.......


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Judging by the cover it's probably just as well that they aren't playing the highlights from _Sweeney Todd, _otherwise they'd be looking for five new members...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part
eight for the rest of today.

Piano Concerto no.1 in E-flat S124 (1835-56):









_Héroïde funèbre_ - symphonic poem no.8
for orchestra S102 (1854-56):
_Die Ideale_ - symphonic poem no.12
for orchestra S106 (1856-57):









_Eine Faust-Symphonie_ for orchestra with finale for male choir
S108 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1854 - rev. 1857):

with Siegfried Jerusalem (ten.) and the Chicago
SO and Chorus/Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Philidor

Bkeske said:


> Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hal. Today, live from The Waldbühne. Also, although it seems Daniil was originally to be the pianist, it is Kirill Gerstein instead.
> 
> Today‘s program:


Same here, without DCH, just via digital TV with link to the hifi equipment.


----------



## jim prideaux

Walter and the CSO.......

Brahms-1st Symphony, Haydn Variations and the Academic Festival Overture.


----------



## Bkeske

Philidor said:


> Same here, without DCH, just via digital TV with link to the hifi equipment.


I am really enjoying Pictures, wasn’t expecting that, a delightful performance.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Bkeske said:


> I am really enjoying Pictures, wasn’t expecting that, a delightful performance.


Indeed. Imho, Petrenko has a unrivaled balance between precision and emotion, he just brings the emotion to the point. Wonderful.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

More from my Weinberg chamber and solo works survey. Kremer plays the 3 Sonatas for Violin Solo


----------



## Bkeske

Philidor said:


> Indeed. Imho, Petrenko has a unrivaled balance between precision and emotion, he just brings the emotion to the point. Wonderful.


I agree, I know some do not care for him, but personally I find him very engaging. Almost perfect for a concert venue as this. The encore(s) were a lot of fun, and his personality and joy shined through. A lot of fun. Nice to see.

The orchestra just played so ‘free’, and he seems to be an impetus to that.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Bkeske said:


> Daniil Trifonov will also performing live with the Berlin Philharmonic today, which I will be streaming as well. The Rachmaninoff Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No.2.
> 
> Looking to be a good day in my listening chair (couch).


Due to “an acute arm injury” he had to cancel. Kirill Gerstein will replace him.


----------



## starthrower

Bachtoven 1 said:


> Due to “an acute arm injury” he had to cancel. Kirill Gerstein will replace him.


I hope it's not too serious. I'm continuing with the Tippett symphony set.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## EvaBaron

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 170152


We actually played a piece of her in our youth orchestra called Elegy, have you listened to that?


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Granville Bantock* - The Cyprian Goddess
Vernon Handley, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Performance duration: _circa 25 minutes_
Label: Hyperion - 16/44 CD quality download

*Intermission* - 15 minutes - A glass of draught Guiness

*Tchaikovsky* - Symphony no. 6 _Pathetique_
Teodor Currentzis, MusicAeterna
Performance duration: _circa 47 minutes_
Label: Sony Classical - Hi-Res 24/96 download

Both fabulous performances. Both demonstration-class sound quality.

Handley always hits the spot in my opinion, and is a most underrated musician. Here he's a super ambassador for Bantock's glorious late romantic, velvet-toned music.
Currentzis? I'm a HUGE fan. Mahler 6, Beethoven 5, Rite of Spring, Le Nozze di Figaro, Don Giovanni and so on.

We are blessed to have had musicians like Vernon Handley, and currently Currentzis who is willing to push the boundaries of interpretation.

A splendid evening of listening to the greatest music available.......

*EDIT*: The Hyperion CD booklet picture has been censored by the forum's moderators. Apparently it is not recommended for people under the age of 18 because it shows an oil painting "Venus Binding Her Hair" by John Godward (1861-1924) and he's included her knockers - click on it and view at your peril!

(I know the USA has just banned abortion, but FFS! You lot are unbelievable!!! - You're going back to the dark ages!


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Rusalka Fantasy (Arr. M. Honeck & T. Ille)*

_Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Manfred Honeck_
Recorded: 17-19 April 2015
Recording Venue: Heinz Hall for the Performing Arts, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, United States


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Dvořák: Rusalka Fantasy (Arr. M. Honeck & T. Ille)*
> 
> _Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
> Manfred Honeck_
> Recorded: 17-19 April 2015
> Recording Venue: Heinz Hall for the Performing Arts, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, United States


I don't know this recording. But I know people are raving about Honeck these days. 

I've just finished listening to Currentzis in the Pathetique and when I've gathered myself and poured another Guiness, I shall dive into the Petrenko BPO Tchaikovsky 6.............


----------



## sAmUiLc

EvaBaron said:


> We actually played a piece of her in our youth orchestra called Elegy, have you listened to that?


Is it this? 








If yes, I listened to it a few weeks ago and I think I posted it then. Unless your youth orchestra was pretty accomplished it could have sounded rather droopy since her music is really old-fashioned.


----------



## EvaBaron

sAmUiLc said:


> Is it this?
> View attachment 170156
> 
> If yes, I listened to it a few weeks ago and I think I posted it then. Unless your youth orchestra was pretty accomplished it could have sounded rather droopy since her music is really old-fashioned.


Instead of a piano we played it with a harp which was pretty fun, didn’t sound droopy to me


----------



## sAmUiLc

Celebrating Supreme Court's recent awesome double verdicts with Double Concertos..








Actually listening to both discs.


----------



## Klavierman

Bkeske said:


> Streaming the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hal. Today, live from The Waldbühne. Also, although it seems Daniil was originally to be the pianist, it is Kirill Gerstein instead.
> 
> Today‘s program:


Gerstein is a perfectly fine pianist, but I think Trifonov brings a little extra magic to the proceedings. I hope his arm heals soon. This isn't the first time he's had an arm/hand injury.


----------



## Klavierman

I wonder if Trifonov plays any Roslavets. Until he does, this will do nicely.


----------



## espressivo dolente

Thought I might use the downtime - as it's grillingly, gruelingly sweltering here today - to compare these two recordings of Mendelssohn's D minor Piano Trio, one of my faves. BTW, the insert writer, Peter Cossé recounts a funny story Menahem Pressler tells about a gig the Beaux Arts Trio had in a small American town. He ventured out on the stage for a look-see and was taken aback to find three pianos all set to go. The locals had taken "Piano Trio" literally!


----------



## Bkeske

@Klavierman recommended this, streamed it, liked it, and my vinyl copy arrived today. Looking forward to this.

Daniil Trifonov - Bach: The Art Of Life. Deutsche Grammophon 2021 3LP gatefold.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

HenryPenfold said:


> (I know the USA has just banned abortion, but FFS! You lot are unbelievable!!! - You're going back to the dark ages!


Now now Henry, I’m not sure where these exaggerations come from. Let clear up this misconception. The Supreme Court _did not_ ban abortions in the US, just acknowledged that it was not within the power and governance of the Federal Government per the Constitution as written (which a previous court decided it was). Thus, the issue is simply going back to the 50 states to decide for themselves how they want to deal with it, and put their own limitations; less or more.

This Essentially makes it a democratic process again by allowing the people of each state decide how they want to deal with it. IMO, the way it should be, instead of creating a non-existent Constitutional Federal right, and thus effecting the whole country at the Federal level. This actually allows more freedom, not less. And is how the limits of the Constitution was originally suppose to work ….. and not allowing 9 judges to make laws up out of thin air from the bench. If we want to add nonexistent rights to the Constitution, there is a way to do that, the Amendment process. Otherwise, it is up to each state to make their own laws, rules, and regulations for themselves. And they do for many many things already.

And with that, that is all I will say. This is not the forum to discuss such things.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Scottish Fantasy


----------



## OCEANE

HenryPenfold said:


> *Granville Bantock* - The Cyprian Goddess
> Vernon Handley, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Performance duration: _circa 25 minutes_
> Label: Hyperion - 16/44 CD quality download
> 
> *Intermission* - 15 minutes - A glass of draught Guiness
> 
> *Tchaikovsky* - Symphony no. 6 _Pathetique_
> Teodor Currentzis, MusicAeterna
> Performance duration: _circa 47 minutes_
> Label: Sony Classical - Hi-Res 24/96 download
> 
> Both fabulous performances. Both demonstration-class sound quality.
> 
> Handley always hits the spot in my opinion, and is a most underrated musician. Here he's a super ambassador for Bantock's glorious late romantic, velvet-toned music.
> Currentzis? I'm a HUGE fan. Mahler 6, Beethoven 5, Rite of Spring, Le Nozze di Figaro, Don Giovanni and so on.
> 
> We are blessed to have had musicians like Vernon Handley, and currently Currentzis who is willing to push the boundaries of interpretation.
> 
> A splendid evening of listening to the greatest music available.......
> 
> *EDIT*: The Hyperion CD booklet picture has been censored by the forum's moderators. Apparently it is not recommended for people under the age of 18 because it shows an oil painting "Venus Binding Her Hair" by John Godward (1861-1924) and he's included her knockers - click on it and view at your peril!
> 
> (I know the USA has just banned abortion, but FFS! You lot are unbelievable!!! - You're going back to the dark ages!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 170153
> View attachment 170154


Thanks for sharing.
I'm a big fan and supporter of Currentzis as well. IMHO, he is radical to explore the music (played too ordinarily by others) with his strong subjectiveness which to me is convincing.

btw, when replying your post, I could actually see the Bantock album cover...It's very artistic indeed!!


----------



## OCEANE

It's not the first I share this album....a good one in terms of interpretation by Fischer & Utah Sym. and extremely outstanding recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Symphony








There is an awesome Brucknerian moment in the middle of the 2nd movement. I am surprised it is coming from Previn.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Herbert von Karajan Bruckner Symphony No. 4 (DSD file) 
I believe the extreme tension and wide range of contrast throughout are the results of Karajan's conducting but NOT the Esoteric's remastering. For the recording/remastering aspect, it is quite noticeable that the brass is so shape and bright but not noisy at all.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 24

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

KISS OF PEACE
_Songs from the Dendermonde Manuscript_
*Hidegard von Bingen*
_PER-SONAT_
Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano, bells
Baptiste Romain - medieval vielles, bowed lyre
_
Christophorus_


----------



## OCEANE

Calm down....


----------



## opus55

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.4; Francesca Da Rimini
Russian National Orchestra | Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Arrangements for wind of Don Giovanni & Die Entführung aus dem Serail

Netherlands Wind Ensemble (chamber ensemble)


----------



## WVdave

Mahler; Symphonie No. 2
Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez
Deutsche Grammophon – B0006684-02, CD, Album, US, 2006.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Jansen's debut album

For the tracks








Janine Jansen - Janine Jansen - Amazon.com Music


Janine Jansen - Janine Jansen - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today is the 2nd Sunday after Trinity. Thus we find Bach's second Leipzig cantata:

*J. S. Bach: "Die Himmel erzählen die Ehre Gottes" BWV 76*

Ruth Ziesak, Elisabeth von Magnus, Paul Agnew, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman










Imho, this is one of the gems among the about 200 church cantatas. - However, there are lots of gems, but this one is special. Beautiful opening chorus, very expressive arias.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: short on time.

Bruckner - Symphony 9
Gielen/SWR SO
This completes Vol 2 of the Gielen Editions. A decent Bruckner cycle, though I‘m not the biggest fan of the first version of the Fourth or Nowak’s 1887 edition of the 8th. Onto Vol 3, Brahms


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Borodin, Glazunov & Arensky: Chamber music for strings


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Evocations

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev

Barber: Nocturne, Op. 33
Chopin: Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantaisie-Impromptu'
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Chopin: Rondo in C major for two pianos, Op. 73
Chopin: Rondo in C major, Op. 73
Chopin: Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2
Grieg: Moods, Op. 73
Grieg: Studie 'Hommage à Chopin' (No. 5 from Moods, Op. 73)
Mompou: Variations sur un theme de Chopin
Schumann: Carnaval, Op. 9
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72
Tchaikovsky: Un poco di Chopin (No. 15 from Morceaux, Op. 72)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works 
part nine for this morning.

_Eine Symphonie zu Dante's Divina Commedia_ for orchestra with 
finale for female/boys' choir S109, arr. for two pianos with finale 
for female/boys' choir S648 [Text: from _The Book of Luke_,
transl. by Eusebius Sophronius Hieronymus (St. Jerome)] 
(orig. 1855-56, based on earlier sketches - arr. 1856-57):










_Eine Faust-Symphonie_ for orchestra with finale for tenor and male
choir S108, arr. for two pianos with finale for tenor and male choir 
S647 [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (orig. 1854 - rev. 1857 - arr. by 1857):









_Hunnenschlacht_ [_The Battle of the Huns_] - symphonic poem
no.11 for orchestra S105 (1855-57):
_Hamlet_ - symphonic poem no.10 for orchestra S104 (1858):









_Rhapsodie espagnole_ [_Folies d'espagne et Jota aragonesa_] for piano S254,
rev. version of _Grosse Konzertfantasie über spanische Weisen_ for piano
S253 (orig. 1845 - rev. 1858):


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach






























*


----------



## Art Rock

*Karol Szymanowski: Complete Songs for Voice and Piano 1 (Piotr Beczala, Reinild Mees, Channel Classics)*

The first of four CD's, each with a different singer - here tenor Piotr Beczala. Great to have a complete overview from this less known part of Szymanowski's oeuvre. The songs show great variety, from tender to dramatic.


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel 




*Benjamin Appl (born 26 June 1982)*


----------



## Merl

Just finishing off this fine disc before going out to wash the car (unless it starts raining). Apologies for the miniscule pic.


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Ian Bostridge / Seattle Symphony Orchestra / Ludovic Morlot* • 2017 Live • Seattle Symphony Media

Get over Bostridge's mannerism, then it is essentially a dramatic tour de force. Quite remarkable.


----------



## Philidor

Now again BWV 540.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Toccata and Fugue F major BWV 540*

Simon Preston
Sauer organ, St. Peter, Waltrop, Germany

Hans Fagius
Cahman organ, Kristine Church, Falun, Sweden


----------



## Bourdon

*Krommer

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Kozeluch: Concertos and Symphony

Sergio Azzolini (bassoon), Camerata Rousseau, Giovanni de Angeli (oboe)

Leonardo Muzii


----------



## Philidor

Next orgy.

*Maurice Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé*

Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Monteux










Gentle and soft.


----------



## Enthusiast

Great accounts of two warhorses.


----------



## Enthusiast

Kiki said:


> *Maurice Ravel*
> _Shéhérazade_
> *Ian Bostridge / Seattle Symphony Orchestra / Ludovic Morlot* • 2017 Live • Seattle Symphony Media
> 
> Get over Bostridge's mannerism, then it is essentially a dramatic tour de force. Quite remarkable.


That is something that can be said for so many of his recordings. I am slowly coming round to accepting those "mannerisms". There is so much that is incredible in his artistry.


----------



## Art Rock

*Georgy Sviridov: Time Forward! [Suite of the Film Score], Music for Chamber Orchestra, Pathetic Oratorio (Various Soviet orchestras, Vladimir Fedoseyev, Rudolf Barshai, Kirill Kondrashin, Melodiya)*

Georgy Sviridov (1915 - 1998) was a Soviet and Russian neoromantic composer. The film music suite from 1965 is just what one would expect from this source. The Music for Chamber Orchestra (1964) sounds like film music as well to me in places, but there are also hints of Shostakovich. The 1959 "Pathetic Oratorio" (named as such on the backside, better: Oratorio Pathetique) is a composition to words by Mayakovsky, for bass, mezzo-soprano, mixed chorus and orchestra. It has its moments, but the rather frequent declamation as usual works on my nerves. All in all, not a CD I would recommend.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Agitata*

Delphine Galou
Accademia Bizantina, Ottavio Dantone

*Works*

Brevi: O spiritus Angelici - Per il Santissimo Sacramento
Caldara: La Passione di Gesu Cristo
Caldara: Sinfonia No. 12 'La Passione di Gesu Signor nostro'
Gregori, G: Concerto Grosso, Op. 2 No. 2
Jommelli: La betulia liberate
Jommelli: Prigionier che fa ritorno (from Betulia liberata)
Porpora: In procella sine stella
Stradella: Et egressus est – Lamentazione per il Mercoledì Santo
Torelli: Lumi, dolenti lumi - Cantata a voce sola per il Venerdì Santo
Vivaldi: Agitata infido flatu (from Juditha Triumphans)
Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV644


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Lully, Charpentier & Desmarets: Passion*

Véronique Gens (soprano)
Ensemble Les Surprises, Les Chantres du Centre de Musique Baroque de Versailles, Louis-Noël Bestion de Camboulas

*Works*

Charpentier, M-A: Médée
Collasse: Calme tes déplaisirs (from Achille et Polyxène)
Collasse: Thétis et Pélée: Tempête
Desmarest: Désirs, transports (from Circée)
Desmarest: La Diane de Fontainebleau: Chœur du sommeil
Lully: Air pour l'entrée de Borée et des quatre vents (from Le triomphe de l'amour)
Lully: Alceste
Lully: Amadis
Lully: Ballet du temple de la paix, LWV 69: Entrée des Bretons, passepied
Lully: Enfin il est en ma puissance (from Armide)
Lully: Espoir si cher et si doux (from Atys)
Lully: Persée, LWV 60: Ouverture
Lully: Proserpine
Lully: Proserpine, LWV 58: Deuxième air
Lully: Sarabande 'Dieux des Enfers'
Lully: Voici le favorable temps (from Le triomphe de l'amour)


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini Overtures

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado
Rossini: Guillaume Tell
Rossini: Guillaume Tell Overture
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia
Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia Overture
Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri
Rossini: L'Italiana in Algeri Overture
Rossini: La Cenerentola
Rossini: La Cenerentola Overture
Rossini: La gazza ladra
Rossini: La gazza ladra Overture
Rossini: La scala di seta
Rossini: La scala di seta Overture
Rossini: Semiramide
Rossini: Semiramide Overture



*Claudio Abbado ( 26 June 1933 – 20 January 2014)
*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

















*


----------



## Enthusiast

I can never resist Rossini's overtures. I have several discs of them! Including this one:


----------



## Enthusiast

Bkeske said:


> Now now Henry, I’m not sure where these exaggerations come from. Let clear up this misconception. The Supreme Court _did not_ ban abortions in the US, just acknowledged that it was not within the power and governance of the Federal Government per the Constitution as written (which a previous court decided it was). Thus, the issue is simply going back to the 50 states to decide for themselves how they want to deal with it, and put their own limitations; less or more.
> 
> This Essentially makes it a democratic process again by allowing the people of each state decide how they want to deal with it. IMO, the way it should be, instead of creating a non-existent Constitutional Federal right, and thus effecting the whole country at the Federal level. This actually allows more freedom, not less. And is how the limits of the Constitution was originally suppose to work ….. and not allowing 9 judges to make laws up out of thin air from the bench. If we want to add nonexistent rights to the Constitution, there is a way to do that, the Amendment process. Otherwise, it is up to each state to make their own laws, rules, and regulations for themselves. And they do for many many things already.
> 
> And with that, that is all I will say. This is not the forum to discuss such things.


I agree this is not the place but am not sure I agree with what you have written. I won't debate the issue here but I do have a question. Why is allowing state legislatures a choice more democratic that a God given constitutional right? Surely the opposite is the case? I say this as a citizen of a small country that is in desperate need of some constitutional rights.


----------



## Enthusiast

OCEANE said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> I'm a big fan and supporter of Currentzis as well. IMHO, he is radical to explore the music (played too ordinarily by others) with his strong subjectiveness which to me is convincing.
> 
> btw, when replying your post, I could actually see the Bantock album cover...It's very artistic indeed!!


I hate to think what the forum software will do with a picture of the whole Handley Bantock box. Maybe I will have to play some to find out.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part ten spread
across the rest of this lazy sunny afternoon.

_Venezia e Napoli_ - three pieces for piano
[second version] S162 (1859):









_Paraphrase de concert_ on the _Miserere_ from the opera
_Il Trovatore_ by Verdi, arr. for piano S433 (arr. 1859):
_Paraphrase de concert_ on the quartet from the opera _Rigoletto_
by Verdi, arr. for piano S434 (arr. by c. 1859):
_Phantasiestück_ on the battle-hymn _Santo spirito cavaliere_ from
the opera _Rienzi_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S439 (arr. 1859):
_Spinnerlied_ from the opera _Der fliegende Holländer_
by Wagner, arr. for piano S440 (arr. 1860):









_Hungarian Rhapsodies_ nos. 14, 2, 6, 12, 5 and 9 for piano S244,
arr. for orchestra by Franz Doppler and Franz Liszt S359
(orig. 1846-47 - arr. 1857-60):









Piano Concerto no.2 in A S125 (1849-61):









_Illustrations de l'opéra L'Africaine_ after Meyerbeer
- two pieces for piano S415 (1861):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Serenades

Tero Latvala (violin)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow



Mozart: Contredanses (4), K101
Mozart: Serenade No. 4 in D major, K203 'Colloredo'
Mozart: Serenade No. 5 in D major, K204


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> *I hate to think what the forum software will do with a picture of the whole Handley Bantock box.* Maybe I will have to play some to find out.


I've personally never encountered this kind of problem and I may very well hold the forum's unofficial record for "Album covers featuring topless women" -

Many of my listening projects have been based solely around this "concept".- It may go a long ways towards explaining my sudden interest in "Renaissance music".

I posted this one a couple of days ago and didn't experience any problems - I even wrote a joke about it - Here's a new one - "What is the cherub pointing towards?" Answer - lunch...


----------



## Art Rock

I don't know what the hoopla is about perceived censorship of album covers. The moderators/administrators team does not censor these, and I very much doubt that the VS/Xenforo software is so sophisticated that it can detect images to be censored. I also see no images that have been censored in the past few pages.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

This is great. I'm at the climax of the fourth movement, and I'm spontaneously air conducting. If a recording gets you so involved that it makes you look silly, it's a great recording.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> I don't know what the hoopla is about perceived censorship of album covers. The moderators/administrators team does not censor these, and I very much doubt that the VS/Xenforo software is so sophisticated that it can detect images to be censored. I also see no images that have been censored in the past few pages.


See post 14,003 for explanation...


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Georges Bizet*
Symphony 1 in C Major

*Jacques Offenbach *
Gaîté Parisienne
Orphée aux Enfers: Overture
*
Franz von Suppé *
Die schöne Galathée: Overture 

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein
1963, 1967, 1969


----------



## Enthusiast

The Pagan Symphony ...


----------



## Art Rock

Shaughnessy said:


> See post 14,003 for explanation...


For me the cover with the painting that was discussed in said post shows up without problems. However, I stand corrected: when I view that post without logging in, I do not see it, but get an automated message "Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18 ". We'll discuss this with the VS staff. Thanks.

ETA: and the Hyperion cover above my post shows up when I'm not logged in as well. Seems the software is not perfect.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> For me the cover with the painting that was discussed in said post shows up without problems. However, I stand corrected: when I view that post without logging in, I do not see it, but get an automated message "Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18 ". We'll discuss this with the VS staff. Thanks.
> 
> ETA: and the Hyperion cover above my post shows up when I'm not logged in as well. Seems the software is not perfect.


I'm logged in and I can see the box which has the text you mentioned but right underneath it is "Show Content" - which, when clicked does indeed show the content which is blocked.

If I had to guess how many people under the age of 18 would not immediately click on "Show Content" I would have to give a rough figure of approximately zero to none.

In fact, based purely on the speed of my response, it probably makes it even more tempting...


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Lieder selection (Christopher Maltman, Alastair Miles, Roger Vignoles, Hyperion)*

I'm pretty sure I picked this one up in a thrift shop. As I am a completionist at heart, it pains me that I do not own any of the other seven CD's from this series (yet...), but so be it. Fourteen songs by baritone Christopher Maltman, five by bass Alastair Miles, both doing very well.


----------



## Vasks

*Just acquired this set. I particularly enjoyed #1 & 3.*

_Fun Factoid: 40 years ago I, with about 16 other participants, attended a 2 week workshop with Foss. And each of us had an hour long one-on-one private composing session with him._


----------



## Xenophiliu

Art Rock said:


> *Richard Strauss: Lieder selection (Christopher Maltman, Alastair Miles, Roger Vignoles, Hyperion)*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I picked this one up in a thrift shop. As I am a completionist at heart, it pains me that I do not own any of the other seven CD's from this series (yet...), but so be it. Fourteen songs by baritone Christopher Maltman, five by bass Alastair Miles, both doing very well.


I do really like the artwork on this recording - Moonlight Walk by John Atkinson Grimshaw. Apparently Grimshaw dedicated himself to landscape paintings that involved walks amidst moonlight.


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Il Labirinto

Ilya Gringolts (violin), Finnish Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

*I really really enjoyed this recordins,awesome ...

CD 1

*


----------



## Enthusiast

Bach's Musical Offering ...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> The Pagan Symphony ...


We need to be properly respectful of the primary role that women's breasts play - To nourish our newborns - and that they are only secondarily a pair of squeeze-toys which give us something to do with our hands.

Thank God they don't actually squeak like dog's toys when you squeeze them... Jaysus... That would drive me nuts...


----------



## Philidor

Now proceeding with Kooiman's insights in the mysteries of Bach's organ music. The chorales from the "Orgelbüchlein" are particularly nice.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Prelude and Fugue G minor BWV 535
Chorales for Advent from "Orgelbüchlein" BWV 599-602
Canzona D minor BWV 588
Chorales for Christmas and New Year from "Orgelbüchlein" BWV 603-617
Allabreve D major BWV 589
Chorales for Lent from "Orgelbüchlein" BWV 618-624
Prelude and Fugue A minor BWV 551*

Ewald Kooiman
Organ by van Deventer in the Grote Kerk, Nijkerk, NL

Sorry, no cover available, but the magnificent organ:


----------



## philoctetes

Best new Sibelius I've heard in some time









Villa-Lobos with everything just right










New Reich without the tedium of the old Reich, with the EIC a perfect match


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Weinberg's complete Sonatas for Violin and Piano


----------



## Art Rock

*Paweł Szymański: Five pieces for string quartet, Four pieces for string quartet, Two pieces for string quartet [with Mykietyn: String Quartet No. 2] (Royal String Quartet, Hyperion) *

Paweł Szymański (1954) is a Polish composer. These modern works for string quartet are typically what I would have expected on Kronos Quartet CD's in the nineties, and I enjoyed listening to them. Also on this CD the attractive second string quartet by his compatriot Paweł Mykietyn (1971) in a similar vein. Interesting CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Cello Concerto & Strauss: Don Quixote

Zuill Bailey (cello), North Carolina Symphony, Grant Llewellyn


----------



## philoctetes

Enjoying some recent Delalande which has been scarce and long overdue


----------



## Itullian

Selections from this great set


----------



## espressivo dolente

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> This is great. I'm at the climax of the fourth movement, and I'm spontaneously air conducting. If a recording gets you so involved that it makes you look silly, it's a great recording.


These recordings taught me how great a composer Brahms is. Recently (a few months ago) re-released on DG.


----------



## Enthusiast

First hearing for me of this CD. I found it exceptionally good.


----------



## espressivo dolente

Art Rock said:


> *Richard Strauss: Lieder selection (Christopher Maltman, Alastair Miles, Roger Vignoles, Hyperion)*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I picked this one up in a thrift shop. As I am a completionist at heart, it pains me that I do not own any of the other seven CD's from this series (yet...), but so be it. Fourteen songs by baritone Christopher Maltman, five by bass Alastair Miles, both doing very well.


Clearly, I'm going to the wrong thrift shops.


----------



## pmsummer

THE ROMANCE OF THE ROSE
_Feminine Voices from Medieval France_
*Comtessa de Die - Castelloza - Jean Renart*
HelioTrope
Joyce Todd - director
_
Koch_


----------



## Musicaterina

Carl Stamitz: Three Cello Concertos

played by Christian Benda (violoncello) and the Prague Chamber Orchestra


----------



## fbjim

Making a deliberate effort to add more Cage to my listening habits


----------



## Philidor

After rehearsing two pages of the intricate work, I had to listen to it again ...

*Max Reger: Fantasie über den Choral "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" op. 27*
(Fantasia on the chorale 'A mighty fortress is our God' op. 27)

Balázs Szabó
Walcker-Orgel, Votivkirche Wien/Vienna, Austria

Edgar Krapp
Organ in the Passau Cathedral (200something stops)


----------



## Enthusiast

More of Gardner's Walton ...


----------



## Bkeske

Enthusiast said:


> I agree this is not the place but am not sure I agree with what you have written. I won't debate the issue here but I do have a question. *Why is allowing state legislatures a choice more democratic that a God given constitutional right? *Surely the opposite is the case? I say this as a citizen of a small country that is in desperate need of some constitutional rights.


‘God given’ would open it up the subject up to an incredible debate, in this case, a debate which has been going on for a long long time. Bottom line, the original 10 ‘Bill of Rights’ defined the enumerated rights approved prior to the adoption of the Constitution. They were not included in the origional draft of the Constitution, and it would not have been adopted without their inclusion. Those rights, accepted by the states, defined Federal rights that cannot be infringed by the states. The fear of the states (at the time) was without the Bill of Rights they would lose their autonomy unless the Federal Government was restrained within very narrow ‘Federal powers’. Otherwise, there would not be much latitude for the states to govern themselves. In addition to the origional Bill of Rights, over the years, Amendments have been added. But in order to do so, 3/4’s of the states Legislatures must agree on the adoption of any new Amendment (Federal right), which have essentially been added to the original 10.

So, in terms of this subject, there is no way 3/4’s of the states would agree on a common Federal right or law when it comes to abortion. By the previous Court finding a very strange way to include abortion as one of the original 10 Bill of Rights, plus the Ammendments to date, was a very ‘strained judgement’. Yet, by doing so, it created a new Federal right without representation by ‘the people’. The Court is suppose to uphold current laws and rights, not create new ones. That is for the people to decide. That is not their job. As someone who has studied this, it was very much a stretch for the Court to do so, thus was never overwhelmingly agreed to by the majority at any given time. In addition, it did not really define any limitations to that right. Thus the whole issue has been a mess for the last 50 years.

The last of original Bill of Rights, #10, states; _The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people._

And that is exactly what the current Court decision did; Returned the powers of this issue back to the states to decide for themselves, and also be able to defined the limitations of that right, something that would be impossible to do on a Federa level today, as an Ammendment requires 3/4’s of the states legislatures to agree to its adoption. That is one of the reasons this issue has been a mess over the years. Regardless of what anyone believes, very few hold the same beliefs. Thus, this allow California, as example, to allow abotrtions all the way up to the 7th or 9th month of pregnancy, something they will probably do, and not something that could be passed nationally. Other states may limit the practice within weeks, or some other decision. The fact is, per the region you live within the US, there can be pretty extreme cultural differences state by state. So, it only makes sense to allow those states to decide for themselves, by either allowing more or less restrictions based on their own population and their peoples desires.


----------



## D Smith

@Bkeske. Please keep your political opinions out of this thread. There are other threads where you may post them.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Running late again ...

*Benjamin Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D op. 25*

Belcea Quartet










A recording to be happy with ...


----------



## Bkeske

D Smith said:


> @Bkeske. Please keep your political opinions out of this thread. There are other threads where you may post them.


I was asked. This is historical, not political. I have never expressed my personal or political belief once in the responses.

Given the inaccurate beliefs by many (not just here), I do think it makes sense to explain the process, and why. But as I stated, I agree with you, this is not the forum.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> For me the cover with the painting that was discussed in said post shows up without problems. However, I stand corrected: when I view that post without logging in, I do not see it, but get an automated message "Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18 ". We'll discuss this with the VS staff. Thanks.
> 
> ETA: and the Hyperion cover above my post shows up when I'm not logged in as well. Seems the software is not perfect.


Well, there will be teething problems

The new software has its knockers, but overall, it's fine.

(a couple of unintentional double entendres there)


----------



## pmsummer

THE FIRE AND THE ROSE
_Aquitanian Chant & Polyphony from the 9th – 11th centuries_
*Anonymous*
Heliotrope
Joyce Todd - soprano/director/founder
_
Koch_


----------



## Philidor

Following this recommendation:


philoctetes said:


> Best new Sibelius I've heard in some time


*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 C major op. 105*

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Nicholas Collon










Not too bad ... but "Collon" ... wasn't it the name of some hobbit?


----------



## pmsummer

JUST KIDDING


----------



## Malx

*JS Bach, Sonata No 2 for solo violin BWV 1003 + CPE Bach, Trio Sonata for Flute, Violin and Continuo Wq 143 - Lisa Batiashvili (violin), Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Sebastian Klinger (cello), Peter Kofler (harpsichord).

Haydn, Symphonies Nos 9 & 12 - Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood.*

Nice easy listening fare for a Sunday.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky VC


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part
eleven for the rest of today.

_Festklänge_ [_Festival Sounds_] - symphonic poem no.7
for orchestra S101 (1853 - rev. 1861):









_Mephisto Waltz no.1_ [_Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke 
(The Dance in the Village Inn)_] for orchestra
S110/2 (bet. c. 1856-61):









_Mephisto Waltz no.1_ [_Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke 
(The Dance in the Village Inn)_] for piano
S514 (bet. c. 1856-61):









_Deux études de concert_ for piano S145 (c. 1862):









_Ave Maria_ [_für die große Klavierschule von Lebert 
und Stark_] in E for piano S182 (1862):
_Ave Maria d'Arcadelt_ in F for piano S183/2 (1862):









_Variationen über ein Motiv aus der Kantate 'Weinen, Klagen, 
Sorgen, Zagen'_ by J.S. Bach BWV12 for piano S180,
arr. for organ S673 (orig. 1862 - arr. by 1863):


----------



## Bkeske

Been cleaning, so tired, and streaming at the moment. I really like these guys.

Danish String Quartet
Bach - Fugue In E-flat Major BWV 876
Shostakovich - String Quartet No. 15 In E-flat Minor Op. 144
Beethoven - String Quartet No. 12 In E-flat Major Op. 127


----------



## Malx

A classic recording.

*Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Irmgard Seefried (soprano), Maureen Forrester (contralto), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Ernst Haefliger (tenor), Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der St. Hedwig's-Kathedrale, Berlin, Ferenc Fricsay.*


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICALL HUMORS
_London 1605_
*Tobias Hume*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## sAmUiLc

#1


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Nice and quiet all day long.


----------



## WVdave

Schubert; Symphony No. 1, Symphony No. 2 
Zubin Mehta, The Israel Philharmonic 
London Records – CS 7114, Vinyl, LP, USA, 1979.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Taneyev


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:












*
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'*
_Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1962
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## EvaBaron

Rachmaninoff piano concerto no. 3
Will be listening to this again because I feel like I should like it more than I do, for some reason I can’t get into it after having listened what is usually enough times. Rachmaninoff piano concerto no. 2 only took 1 listen! Anyway after that Tchaikovsky’s piano concerto no. 1 and it might surprise you but that will actually be this disc, still Algerich


----------



## Bkeske

After listening to that last Danish String Quartet selection, I played this, Wood Works, of mostly traditional folk music. Wow, quite a set of music and exquisitely performed. A nice change of pace.

Then followed with the next selection, listening now….


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

*Antonín Dvořák, String quartet #12 in F 'American' & String quartet #13 in G 













*


----------



## Bkeske

Bruckner, still trying to get a better appreciation….


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Chores and yardwork completed earlier this week. It's been raining off and on this weekend, so listening Krauss's Ring Cycle.


----------



## pmsummer

Close enough.











ALFABETO
*Domenico Pellegrini - Giovanni Paolo Foscarini - Giovanni Battista Granata - Giovanni Paolo Corbetta - Francesco Foscarini - Francesco Corbetta*
Ensemble Kapsberger
Rolf Lislevand - lute, director

_Astreé_


----------



## pmsummer

More or less.











PERPETUAL MOTION
_Music by_ *Scarlatti - Bach - Debussy - Beethoven - Chopin - Tchaikovsky - Brahms - Paganini*
_Béla Fleck_ - banjo
-Edgar Meyer - bass
-Joshua Bell - violin
-Gary Hoffman - cello
-Evelyn Glennie - marimba
-Chris Thile - mandolin
-John Williams - guitar

_Sony Classical_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rachmaninov


----------



## Bruce

Back from vacation, and starting off with the first book of *Bach's *Well-Tempered Klavier. Recorded by Sviatoslav Richter.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## pmsummer

NINNA NANNA
_Berceuses, Lullabies, Nanas, Wiegenlieder, ca. 1500-2002_
*William Byrd - Arvo Pärt - Darius Milhaud - Manuel de Falla - Paul Badura-Skoda - Modest Mussorgsky - Anonymous*
_Montserrat Figueras_ - soprano
Arianna Savall, Jordi Savall, Pedro Estevan, Hesperion XXI, performers
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano sonatas

Disc 5

Christian Zacharias


----------



## 13hm13

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, René Leibowitz / Beethoven* – Symphony No. 9 In D Minor


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Mendelssohn: The Complete String Quartets


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven, René Leibowitz, The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, The Beecham Choral Society – The Nine Symphonies Of Beethoven (Reader's Digest, 1961, LP box set)

NP: Symph 2 (one of the best LVB Sy 2's ??? Maybe!!)


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink


----------



## sAmUiLc

for its content








Schubert: The Hyperion Schubert Edition, Vol. 27 - Matthias Goerne


<p>Volume 27 of the Schubert Edition is devoted to settings of the famous Schlegel brothers, August and Friedrich, whose lives and work are written about at length in Graham Johnson’s notes, with much information never presented before in English. Some of Schubert’s greatest and most attractive...



www.hyperion-records.co.uk


----------



## Art Rock

*Karol Szymanowski: Complete Songs for Voice and Piano 2 (Juliana Gondek, Reinild Mees, Channel Classics)*

The second of four CD's, each with a different singer - here soprano Juliana Gondek. I found this CD a little less convincing than the first, mainly because I am not crazy about the singing, which sometimes comes over too operatic to my taste.


----------



## Rogerx

Little Marches for Wind by Great Composers

Netherlands Wind Ensemble


----------



## sAmUiLc

Dvořák 








with Concertgebouw Orchestra under Colin Davis


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: another short listening day.

Brahms - Tragic Overture, Symphony 1
Gielen/SWR SO









Grieg - Improvisations on Norwegian Folksongs, 25 Norwegian Folk Songs and Dances, 19 Norwegian Folk Songs, Ballad to St Olaf, The First Meeting
Steen-Nøkleberg, piano


----------



## Philidor

There was one cantata left from yesterday ...

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ach Gott, vom Himmel sieh darein" BWV 2*

Ingeborg Danz, Jan Kobow, Peter Kooy
Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

After loving the French and Russian Piano Concerto boxes from Brilliant Classics, I finally started looking into the Hyperion Romantic Piano Concerto series. I had heard about it a few times and the product really lives up to the reputation. Every disc isn't going to change your life, but there are some seriously good ones, and I've only listened to about 10 of them. I got a few cheap on their website and streamed more on YouTube.

*Weber: *Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, J98, Op. 11
*Weber: *Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, J155, Op. 32
*Weber: *Konzertstück in F minor, J282, Op. 79

Nikolai Demidenko (piano)
Sir Charles Mackerras
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
1994


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer


----------



## sAmUiLc

Strauss


----------



## jambo

The Bach Cantata Crusade continues!

*Bach: *Cantata, BWV 10, "Meine Seel erhebt den Herren"
*Bach: *Cantata, BWV 12, "Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen"


Paul Esswood (alto)
Kurt Equiluz (tenor)
Max van Egmond (bass)
Gustav Leonhardt
Leonhardt-Consort
King's College Choir Cambridge
Tölzer Knabenchor
-

*Bach: *Cantata, BWV 11, "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"

Paul Esswood (alto)
Kurt Equiluz (tenor)
Max van Egmond (bass)
Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Concentus musicus Wien
Wiener Sängerknaben
Chorus Viennensis
-


----------



## sAmUiLc

By the way, the S-S on this CD is the 2nd concerto, not the usual 1st.


----------



## Art Rock

* 
Maria Szymanowska: Ballades & Romances (Elisabeth Zapolska, Bart van Oort, Acte Prealable)*

After three CD's with her piano music, this is the last of my Szymanowska CD's, an interesting collection of Lieder, sung beautifully by mezzo-soprano Elisabeth Zapolska.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bkeske said:


> ‘God given’ would open it up the subject up to an incredible debate, in this case, a debate which has been going on for a long long time. Bottom line, the original 10 ‘Bill of Rights’ defined the enumerated rights approved prior to the adoption of the Constitution. They were not included in the origional draft of the Constitution, and it would not have been adopted without their inclusion. Those rights, accepted by the states, defined Federal rights that cannot be infringed by the states. The fear of the states (at the time) was without the Bill of Rights they would lose their autonomy unless the Federal Government was restrained within very narrow ‘Federal powers’. Otherwise, there would not be much latitude for the states to govern themselves. In addition to the origional Bill of Rights, over the years, Amendments have been added. But in order to do so, 3/4’s of the states Legislatures must agree on the adoption of any new Amendment (Federal right), which have essentially been added to the original 10.
> 
> So, in terms of this subject, there is no way 3/4’s of the states would agree on a common Federal right or law when it comes to abortion. By the previous Court finding a very strange way to include abortion as one of the original 10 Bill of Rights, plus the Ammendments to date, was a very ‘strained judgement’. Yet, by doing so, it created a new Federal right without representation by ‘the people’. The Court is suppose to uphold current laws and rights, not create new ones. That is for the people to decide. That is not their job. As someone who has studied this, it was very much a stretch for the Court to do so, thus was never overwhelmingly agreed to by the majority at any given time. In addition, it did not really define any limitations to that right. Thus the whole issue has been a mess for the last 50 years.
> 
> The last of original Bill of Rights, #10, states; _The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people._
> 
> And that is exactly what the current Court decision did; Returned the powers of this issue back to the states to decide for themselves, and also be able to defined the limitations of that right, something that would be impossible to do on a Federa level today, as an Ammendment requires 3/4’s of the states legislatures to agree to its adoption. That is one of the reasons this issue has been a mess over the years. Regardless of what anyone believes, very few hold the same beliefs. Thus, this allow California, as example, to allow abotrtions all the way up to the 7th or 9th month of pregnancy, something they will probably do, and not something that could be passed nationally. Other states may limit the practice within weeks, or some other decision. The fact is, per the region you live within the US, there can be pretty extreme cultural differences state by state. So, it only makes sense to allow those states to decide for themselves, by either allowing more or less restrictions based on their own population and their peoples desires.


Thanks for taking the trouble to write that. There is much I would ask and also debate but not here or on this forum I fear.


----------



## Philidor

jambo said:


> The Bach Cantata Crusade continues!


It is meet and right so ...  btw, BWV 10 & 12 are great ones. Enjoy!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part twelve
for late morning and early afternoon.

Beethoven transcriptions virtually all the way today.

Beethoven's Symphony no.1 in C op.21,
arr. for piano S464/1 (1863-64):
Beethoven's Symphony no.2 in D op.36,
arr. for piano S464/2 (1863-64):
Beethoven's Symphony no.3 in E-flat op.55,
arr. for piano S464/3 (1863-64):
Beethoven's Symphony no.4 in B-flat op.60,
arr. for piano S464/4 (1863-64):


----------



## sAmUiLc

Elgar


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

CD 5








*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 & Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Preise Dein Glücke,Gesegnetes Sachsen, BWV 215
Was Mir Behagt,Ist Nur Die Muntre Jagd, BWV 208









*


----------



## Rogerx

Aho: Double/Triple Concertos

Antwerp Symphony Orchestra, Olari Elts


----------



## Enthusiast

A stunning CD.


----------



## Art Rock

*Georgy Sviridov: The Snowstorm, Pushkin's Garland (USSR TV and Radio Large Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Fedoseyev, Novosibirsk Chamber Choir, Boris Pevzner, Moscow Chamber Choir, Vladimir Minin, Alto)*

More Sviridov. The Snowstorm from 1975 is described as "musical illustrations after Pushkin for orchestra". It sounds like 19th century ballet music to me, some nice melodies but nothing special, and at moments plainly banal. Pushkin's Garland is a Choral Concerto from 1979, also retro-style, but I like it better. Still, a CD (and composer) that is OK to have, but nothing more than that.


----------



## Chilham

Verdi: Aida

Antonio Pappano, Anja Harteros, Jonas Kaufmann, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia


----------



## Rogerx

Weill: Symphony No. 2 & Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Lahav Shani


----------



## Enthusiast

This is a disc that I found considerably more enjoyable than I was expecting. The Bliss, in particular, is a must have piece that I had missed (Bliss is not generally a favourite composer of mine). The Berkeley is good as well and we get an excellent rendition of the famous Britten piece.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethovens Wind Music

CD 11


















*


----------



## realdealblues

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_Symphony No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 13 "Winter Dreams"
Symphony No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 17 "Little Russian"_
[Rec. 1976]









_Symphony No. 3 in D, Op. 29 "Polish"_
[Rec. 1976]









_Conductor: Mstislav Rostropovich
Orchestra: London Philharmonic Orchestra_


----------



## sbmonty

Beach: Quartet in One Movement, Op. 89
Archaeus String Quartet


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> *
> Maria Szymanowska: Ballades & Romances (Elisabeth Zapolska, Bart van Oort, Acte Prealable)*
> 
> After three CD's with her piano music, this is the last of my Szymanowska CD's, an interesting collection of Lieder, sung beautifully by mezzo-soprano Elisabeth Zapolska.


This is what she's thinking... "Oh, fer chrissake, Shaughnessy, give it a rest, lad... Jaysus..."


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Tālivaldis Ķeniņš: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 8; Aria*

Iveta Apkalna (organ), Latvian National Symphony Orchestra, Andris Poga


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Žibuoklė Martinaitytė: Saudade*

Gabrielius Alekna
Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra, Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, Giedrė Šlekytė


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Sextets

Belcea Quartet, Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent disc. Once more it is a composer who I often don't warm to (this time, Korngold) who really wows me on this programme - I love his Abschiedslieder - but the whole programme works really well and the well-known piece, Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht is really beautifully played.


----------



## Vasks

*Anfossi - Overture to "L'incognita perseguitata" (Quattrocchi/Bongiovanni)
Pergolesi - Sinfonia in F (Vlad/Arts)
W. A . Mozart - Fantasia in C minor. K. 396 (Brendel/Vanguard)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #24 (Ward/Naxos)*


----------



## Bourdon

*I very much like this song





*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

This is majestic, focusing on the long-breathed line over the singular detail.


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez

CD 7

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 5 'Emperor' & 0

Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Enthusiast

Chausson, Strauss, Debussy, Zemlinsky, Koechlin and Schoenberg. Nice record.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part thirteen for the 
rest of this afternoon and early evening.

Gardening duty abandoned due to earlier cloudburst - what a tragedy, eh....

_Totentanz_ for piano and orchestra S126/2 (c. 1859-64):









Beethoven's Symphony no.5 in C-minor op.66, arr. for
piano S464/5 [second version] (1863-64):
Beethoven's Symphony no.6 in F op.67, arr. for
piano S464/6 [third version] (1863-64):
Beethoven's Symphony no.7 in A op.92, arr. for
piano S464/7 [second version] (1863-64):
Beethoven's Symphony no.8 in F op.93,
arr. for piano S464/8 (1863-64):


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82/ Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104


Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä


----------



## Enthusiast

As it says on the cover, Hahn, Duparc & Chausson.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Philidor

In-cre-di-ble ...

*Maurice Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé*

New England Conservatory Chorus
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Munch










After first listening ... this is THE recording of Daphnis ... Thx to Kiki for pointing out ...


----------



## Enthusiast

I've spent nearly the whole day listening to two singers. This was my last for the day.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler: Symphony #3
Lilli Paasikivi / Staatskapelle Dresden / Esa Pekka Salonen
live, 2011 Mahler Festival Leipzig
on CD-R

It is a unique performance, quite different from what one normally hears. Mostly quiet and serene with explosions at the proper spots. The mighty Dresden orchestra makes so many minor mistakes it is rather disheartening. Despite all that, it turned out a great performance. It was on video but as my usual practice I just copied the audio in real time. I remember that particular night I had problem in streaming so I wasted several CD-Rs. However, knowing the available time window was tight I had to press on. Actually the first time everything was fine and Salonen already made the downbeat for the last note, but the audio broke right there before the last note ended completely. From then on it was a real struggle. Luckily I was able to burn the whole thing on 2 CD-Rs but I noticed the dawn was breaking then, meaning I had spent the whole night getting it done. Anyway, now I can enjoy it from time to time.

This was the first time I was impressed by Salonen. by the way. Since then he wasn't always impress, but once in a while he would deliver something unbelievably great, like the live Sibelius 4 Legends at the Concertgebouw on YouTube.


----------



## Philidor

Now again some Bach with Kooiman's delightful playing:

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Prelude & Fugue in F minor, BWV 534

from the "Orgelbüchlein":
Chorale Prelude Christ lag in Todesbanden (I), BWV 625
Chorale Prelude Jesus Christus, unser Heiland (I), BWV 626
Chorale Prelude Christ ist erstanden (I), BWV 627
Chorale Prelude Erstanden ist der heil'ge Christ (I), BWV 628
Chorale Prelude Erschienen ist der herrliche Tag, BWV 629
Chorale Prelude Heut triumphieret Gottes Sohn (I), BWV 630
Chorale Prelude Komm, Gott Schöpfer, heiliger Geist (II), BWV 631
Chorale Prelude Herr Jesu Christ, dich zu uns wend (I), BWV 632
Chorale Prelude Liebster Jesu, wir sind hier (I), BWV 633
Chorale Prelude Liebster Jesu, wir sind hier (II), BWV 634
Chorale Prelude Dies sind die heilgen zehn Gebot (I), BWV 635
Chorale Prelude Vater unser im Himmelreich (I), BWV 636
Chorale Prelude Durch Adams Fall ist ganz verderbt (I), BWV 637
Chorale Prelude Es ist das Heil uns kommen her (I), BWV 638
Chorale Prelude Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ (I), BWV 639
Chorale Prelude In dich hab ich gehoffet, Herr, BWV 640
Chorale Prelude Wenn wir in höchsten Nöten sein, BWV 641
Chorale Prelude Wer nur den lieben Gott lässt walten (I), BWV 642 
Chorale Prelude Alle Menschen müssen sterben (I), BWV 643
Chorale Prelude Ach wie nichtig, ach wie flüchtig, BWV 644

Prelude & Fugue in E minor ("Cathedral"), BWV 533
Chorale Prelude Liebster Jesu, wir sind hier (V), BWV 731
Chorale Prelude Vater unser im Himmelreich (IV), BWV 737
Chorale Prelude Wer nur den lieben Gott laebt walten (IV), BWV 691
Pastorale in F major, BWV 590 *

Ewald Kooiman
Organ by van Deventer in the Grote Kerk, Nijkerk, NL


----------



## premont

Philidor said:


> Now again some Bach with Kooiman's delightful playing:
> 
> Ewald Kooiman
> Organ by van Deventer in the Grote Kerk, Nijkerk, NL


Do you own the complete set?


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> As it says on the cover, Hahn, Duparc & Chausson.


We have remarkably similar tastes - Our collections appear to be virtually identical - I call my listening project - "Fab Looking French Babes" - What do you call yours?


----------



## Philidor

premont said:


> Do you own the complete set?


No, someone else ... but I won't tell, who ...  

... and in digital times, the concept of ownership needs a new definition.


----------



## Malx

*Buxtehude, Trio Sonatas BUXWV 252-258 - Arcangelo.*

Another fabulous disc from the Alpha stable.


----------



## deangelisj35

pmsummer said:


> View attachment 170198
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDING


I remember that cover! (Of course I do!) ? It was somewhat controversial back in the day. Nowadays, anything goes when it comes to images on classical releases--even elk in parking garages!


----------



## realdealblues

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_Manfred Symphony, Op. 58_
[Rec. 1976]









_Symphony No. 4 in F Minor, Op. 36_
[Rec. 1976]
_Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32_
[Rec. 1977]









_Conductor:_ Mstislav Rostropovich
_Orchestra:_ London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## premont

Philidor said:


> No, someone else ... but *I won't tell, who *...
> 
> ... and in digital times, the concept of ownership needs a new definition.


Completely respected. I myself know at least two other TC'ers who also own the complete original set.


----------



## Malx

*Dvořák, The Noon Witch Op 108 / The Golden Spinning Wheel Op 109 - Czech PO, Sir Charles Mackerras.*

Fine recordings of two of Dvořák's Symphonic Poems.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part
fourteen for the rest of today.

Beethoven's Symphony no.9 in D-minor op.125,
arr. for piano S464/9 (1863 or 1864-65):









_Odes funèbres no.1_ [_Les morts_] for orchestra S112/1,
arr. for piano S516 (orig. and arr. 1860): ***








*** forgot to include this work in the previous session

_Präludium und Fuge über den Namen BACH_ for
organ [second version] S260/2 (1869-70):









_Ave Maria_ in D-flat for mixed choir and organ S38,
arr. for piano S504/2 (orig. 1868 - arr. 1872):









_Isoldens Liebestod_ [_Schlußszene_] from the opera Tristan
und Isolde by Wagner, arr. for piano S447 (arr. 1867):
_Coro di festa e Marcia funebre_ from the finale of the opera
_Don Carlo_ by Verdi, arr. for piano S435 (arr. 1867-68):
_Am stillen Herd_ - song from the opera _Die Meistersinger von 
Nurnberg_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S448 (arr. 1871):
_Ballade_ from the opera _Der fliegende Holländer_
by Wagner, arr. for piano S441 (arr. 1872):


----------



## Malx

*Ligeti, Atmospheres & Lontano - Vienna PO, Claudio Abbado.*

Two of my favourite Ligeti pieces played brilliantly live with the VPO and Abbado at the top of their game. Part of an absolutely fabulous disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Chromatic Fantasie and Fugue in D Minor*

This was just released, and PrestoClassical is offering the FLAC download for $13. That seems awful cheap, and sometimes they change prices at the last minute, so I grabbed it. I don't know who Carl Seemann is/was, but this really sounds good, at least to me.


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT AND KEYBOARD MUSIC, SONGS AND ANTHEMS
*Orlando Gibbons*
Rose Consort of Viols
Red Byrd vocal ensemble
_
Naxos_


----------



## pmsummer

deangelisj35 said:


> I remember that cover! (Of course I do!) ? It was somewhat controversial back in the day. Nowadays, anything goes when it comes to images on classical releases--even elk in parking garages!


One of my favorites!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

*Decaux, Clairs de Lune & Schoenberg, Drei Klavierstucke Op 11 - Frederic Chui.*

Excellent playing on this cracking disc from Chiu - a pianist I seldom see mentioned on the forum, which is a shame as I regard him highly especially in 20th century works. I still have his Prokofiev piano sonatas on cassette (no laughing folks) recorded on metal tapes quite some time ago - I must dig them out and give them a listen soon.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Cello Sonata No 2 & Variations on Die Zauberflote - Anner Bylsma & Jos van Immerseel.*

Lovely performances which I have buried in this big box (60 discs) which I picked up new about 6 years ago for £17.79 incl delivery. I bought the box primarily as the most cost effective way of acquiring the Alexander Quartet's first set of Beethoven's string quartets - the box contains a lot of other fine discs including Zinman's symphony set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4

I know the picture says Dvorak, but I can't find a picture of the Tchaikovsky White Box.
Anyway, I've unjustly neglected this set. Antoni Wit does a great job on the 4th.


----------



## Malx

Now from the same big Beethoven box.
*Beethoven, 6 Bagatelles Op 126 - Yukio Yokoyama.*

I know nothing about Yokoyama - these recordings featured in the box are live recordings and I must confess don't do a lot for me but I rarely play the Bagatelles so maybe I'm not really qualified to pass comment. I'd be interested if anyone can enlighten me about this pianist, am I being unfair with my judgement?


----------



## Malx

Finally tonight, first play through of this weeks string quartet selection.
*Beach, Quartet for Strings Op 89 - Ambache.








*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Janáček Ančerl* recording:










For me, this is one of the greatest recordings of Janáček ever recorded. Ančerl is in his element and I don't think I've ever heard as terrifying of a performance of _Taras Bulba_ as this one. Holy smokes!


----------



## Bruce

Last night I finished up Book 1. Tonight, Book 2 of *Bach's *Well-tempered Klavier, this time played by Daniel-Ben Pienaar. 










Pienaar plays a few of these pieces too fast for my taste, but his clarity and precision are remarkable.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## espressivo dolente

With the propitious name of Bachauer (Leopold Auer, Hungarian violinist, prof. and composer), how could she go wrong? Well, it's a lot to live up to! If this disk is any indication, she did; it got a twin-spin this afternoon I enjoyed it so much. Impressively dynamic playing from her on works that require same; subtlety where it counts. 









*Johann Sebastian BACH (1685-1750)*
Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C major BWV564 (1708-17) arr. Ferruccio Busoni [16:00]
*Franz LISZT (1811-1886)*
Harmonies poétiques et religieuses: Funérailles, S173/7 (1845-52) [8:48]
Hungarian Rhapsody No.12 in C sharp minor S244/12 [8:28]
Rapsodie espagnole S254 (1863) arr. Ferruccio Busoni [13:28]
*Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART (1759-1795)*
Piano Concerto No.26 in D Major K537 _Coronation_ (1788) [29:34]
New London Orchestra/Alec Sherman
rec. 1949 and 1951 (Mozart and Liszt-Busoni), London


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
Debussy: La Damoiselle élue


----------



## Jay




----------



## Bkeske

New Hungarian Quartet : Schubert - The Last Four Quartets.

Quartet Movement in C Minor, D.703
String Quartet No. 13 in A Minor, D.804
String Quartet No. 14 in D Minor, D.810 ("Death and the Maiden")
String Quartet No. 15 in G Major, D. 887
VoxBox 3LP box 1973


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Waltraud Meier, mezzo-soprano
Eton College Boys' Choir, London Philharmonic Choir, London Philharmonic Orchestra
Tennstedt*










As always Tennstedt shows a special way with Mahler. The LPO plays their hearts out and everything was captured is superb audio.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms








To me, the best Tragic Overture.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Malx said:


> *Buxtehude, Trio Sonatas BUXWV 252-258 - Arcangelo.*
> 
> Another fabulous disc from the Alpha stable.


Listening at work Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## sAmUiLc

its content..





Angela Gheorghiu - Verdi Heroines by Angela Gheorghiu and Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi and Riccardo Chailly on Amazon Music - Amazon.com


Check out Angela Gheorghiu - Verdi Heroines by Angela Gheorghiu and Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi and Riccardo Chailly on Amazon Music. Stream ad-free or purchase CD's and MP3s now on Amazon.com.



www.amazon.com


----------



## jambo

Playing the first disc of tracks from the bargain download of the Carl Seemann Complete DG Edition.

*Bach: *Little Prelude in C major, BWV 933
*Bach: *Little Prelude in C minor, BWV 934
*Bach: *Little Prelude in D minor, BWV 935
*Bach: *Little Prelude in D major, BWV 936
*Bach: *Little Prelude in E major, BWV 937
*Bach: *Little Prelude in E minor, BWV 938
*Bach: *Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
*Bach: *Minuet in G major, BWV Suppl. 114
*Bach: *Minuet in G minor, BWV Suppl. 115
*Bach: *Minuet in G major, BWV Suppl. 116
*Bach: *Polonaise, BWV Suppl. 123
*Bach: *March, BWV Suppl. 122
*Bach: *Musette, BWV Suppl. 126
*Bach: *Wer nun den lieben Gott läßt walten, BWV 691
*Bach: *Partita No. 1 in B flat major, BWV 825
*Bach: *Toccata in D major, BWV 912

Carl Seemann (piano)
1953-1958


----------



## 13hm13

Parry– London Symphony Orch, Sir Adrian Boult – Overture To An Unwritten Tragedy-- An English Suite • Bridal March (The Birds) • Lady Radnor's Suite • Symphonic Variations


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn*, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra – Symphonies (No. 22 »Der Philosop« ∙ No. 63 »La Roxelane« ∙ No. 80)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Tibor Harsányi: A Hungarian in Paris

Charles Wetherbee (violin & viola) & David Korevaar (piano)

Harsányi: Trois pièces de danse
Harsányi: Viola Sonata
Harsányi: Violin Sonata
Harsányi: Violin Sonatina


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Vaughan Williams Symphonies Nos. 5 & 8* with *Elder/Hallé*:


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 - Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## Rogerx

Joachim: Violin Concerto No. 3

Takako Nishizaki (violin)

Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra, Meir Minsky


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Brahms – Wilhelm Furtwängler, Berliner Philharmoniker – Symphonie Nr. 1

Recorded 10 February 1952 at Titania-Palast, Berlin.


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Huber: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 8

Stuttgart Philharmonic, Jörg-Peter Weigle


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Taillefer, Wandrers Sturmlied, Die Tageszeiten (Dresdner Philharmonie, Michel Plasson, Felicity Lott, Johan Botha, Michael Volle, Ernst-Senff-Chor, EMI)*

Three Strauss rarities that mostly deserve to be known much better. Taillefer is a splendid cantata for choir and orchestra with three soloists, composed in 1903, based on the medieval tale Taillefer. It was one of Mahler's favourites in the Strauss repertoire by then. Wandrers Sturmlied (Wanderer's Storm Song ) is an earlier work (1884) for choir and orchestra, based on a poem by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe. Not as good as Taillefer, but well worth hearing. Die Tageszeiten (Times of the Day) is a choral composition written for male voice choir and orchestra in 1928. It consists of four movements: "The Morning", "Afternoon Peace", "The Evening" and "The Night". The lyrics are based on four poems of the same names by Joseph Eichendorff (info from Wikipedia). In some parts this is a precursor for his masterpiece Vier Letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs), but it works well on its own. A cracking disc, and an essential one in my Strauss collection.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning! This week, some early Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

String Quartet No. 1 G major KV 80 ("Lodi")
String Quartet No. 2 D major KV 155 (Milano Quartet No. 1)*

Cuarteto Casals










Fine, lively playing. Treasurable.


----------



## jambo

More of the Seemann DG Edition, some great Bartók and Fortner I hadn't heard before and now onto the Beethoven Violin Sonata cycle with Wolfgang Schneiderhan.

*Bartók: *Improvisations on Hungarian Peasant Songs, Op. 20
*Bartók: *For Children, Sz. 42, Vol. I
*Fortner: *Mouvements für Klavier und Orchester
*Beethoven: *Violin Sonata No. 1 in D major, Op. 12, No. 1
*Beethoven: *Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 12, No. 2
*Beethoven: *Violin Sonata No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 12, No. 3
*Beethoven: *Violin Sonata No. 4 in A minor, Op. 23

Carl Seemann (piano)
Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin)
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
NDR-Sinfonieorchester


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Merl

Just nos.5 & 6. Haven't played these nice performances since my last round-up.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Brahms - Symphony 2, Haydn Variations
Gielen/SWR SO









Cage - Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Berman









Paer - Leonora
Maag/Bavarian SO; Koszut, Gruberova, Jerusalem, Tadeo, Brendel
From the Maag box









Goldmark - Sakuntala Overture, Scherzo in E minor, Penthesila Oventure, Sappho Overture, Scherzo in A major
Bollon/Bamberg Symphony 









Sternefeld - Mater Dolorosa, Symphony 1, Elegy, Variations on Frere Jacques
Tamayo/Brussels Philharmonic


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 6_
*Runfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken / Hans Zender *• 1973 • CPO

Metallic, acidic, bleak, a fantastic rendering from a conductor who is perhaps not a household name but in my opinion a superb Mahler conductor!


----------



## Kiki

Philidor said:


> In-cre-di-ble ...
> 
> *Maurice Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé*
> 
> New England Conservatory Chorus
> Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Charles Munch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After first listening ... this is THE recording of Daphnis ... Thx to Kiki for pointing out ...


You're welcome! Glad you like it!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, BWV1001-1006

Augustin Hadelich (violin)


----------



## Art Rock

*Karol Szymanowski: Complete Songs for Voice and Piano 3 (Urszula Kryger, Reinild Mees, Channel Classics)*

The third of four CD's, each with a different singer - here mezzo soprano Urszula Kryger. As much as I applaud the decision to record all songs of this composer, this is the second CD in a row where I put some question marks with the choice of singer (although she has been lauded for her Chopin interpretations).


----------



## sAmUiLc

Arvo Pärt: Credo








My daughter, upon listening to it, mentioned the music reminded her of Dante's Inferno. Apt!


----------



## sAmUiLc

its content..








Elisabeth Söderström - Flickan Under Nymånen (A Swedish Song Collection)


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1999 CD release of "Flickan Under Nymånen (A Swedish Song Collection)" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Enthusiast

Shaughnessy said:


> We have remarkably similar tastes - Our collections appear to be virtually identical - I call my listening project - "Fab Looking French Babes" - What do you call yours?


Fab Sounding French Babes?

When I hear a record I love I tend to look for a great many more and I go on until I feel I have had enough - not just in this sub-genre. I also like well-programmed recitals/collections. I think this lot were all started by Nuits d'etoiles (Veronique Gens) but over the last few years I have also looked to grow my collection of song/lieder recordings, an area I had previously neglected.


----------



## Art Rock

*Georgy Sviridov: Romances to Blok's Lyrics, Cast Off Russia (Elena Obraztsova, Georgi Sviridov, Melodiya)*

I've been a bit skeptical about the first two Sviridov CD's I replayed, but the collection of songs presented here as Romances to Blok's Lyrics is excellent, and very well performed by mezzo-soprano Elena Obraztsova, accompanied by the composer - soprano Makvala Kasrashvili also sings on one of the songs. Cast Off Russia (better translated as Russia Now Launched according to Wiki) is a song cycle to words by Yesenin, originally meant for a tenor, but sung here by Obraztsova as well. A fine CD indeed.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 4, 5 & 8

James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Continue with the Kooiman recordings 









*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part fifteen.
for late morning and early afternoon.

_Walhall aus Der Ring des Nibelungen_ on themes from the opera
_Das Rheingold_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S449 (arr. 1875):
_Einzug der Gäste auf der Wartburg_ - march from the opera
_Tannhäuser_ by Wagner, arr. for piano S445/1
(arr. 1852 - rev. 1874 and 1876):
_Danza sacra e duetto finale_ from the opera _Aida_ by Verdi,
arr. for piano S436 (arr. by c. 1876):
_Agnus Dei_ from _Messa da Requiem_ by Verdi,
arr. for piano S437 (arr. 1877):
_Hagen und Kreimhild_ and _Bechlarn_ from the incidental
music to Hebbel's _Nibelungen_ op.47 by Eduard
Lassen, arr. for piano S496/1-2 (arr. 1878-79):









_Elegy no.1_ for piano S196 (1874):
_Elegy no.2_ for piano S197 (1877):
_Mephisto Waltz_ no.2 for piano S515 (by c. 1881):









_Sancta Dorothea_ for piano S187 (1877):
_Resignazione_ for piano [first version] S187a (1877):
_Receuillement_ for piano S204 (1877):
_Toccata_ for piano S197a (c. 1879):
_Carrousel de Madame Pelet-Narbonne_
for piano S214a (c. 1879):
_Romance oubliée_ for piano S527 - revision of _Romance_
[_O pourquoi donc_] S169 (orig. 1848 - rev. 1880):
_In festo transfigurationis Domini nostri Jesu 
Christi_ for piano S188 (1880):
_Nuages gris_ for piano S199 (1881):









_Via crucis_ [_Die 14 Stationen des Kreuzwegs_] for solo
voices, mixed choir and organ S53 (1878-79):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto, Oboe Concerto & Bassoon Concerto

Franklin Cohen (clarinet), John Mack (oboe), David McGill (bassoon)

The Cleveland Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnanyi


----------



## Enthusiast

Still with songs. I've played this one a couple of times this month and love its mix of Dvorak, Janacek and Martinu. I'm also quite in love with Kozena's voice these days - so beautiful.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia, arranged for Wind Ensemble

Joop Meijer (horn), Werner Herbers (oboe), Ad Klink (trumpet), Carlo Ravelli (oboe), Iman Soeteman (horn), Wim van der Vlie (trumpet), Guus Dral (double bassoon), Kees Olthuis (bassoon), Joep Terwey (bassoon), George Pieterson (clarinet), Hans Otter (clarinet)

Netherlands Wind Ensemble Edo de Waart


----------



## Enthusiast

Not a babe exactly but a wonderful voice. I suppose these days we miss a proper French accent - doesn't Janet sound so English? - but it's still lovely singing.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Rossini: Il barbiere di Siviglia, arranged for Wind Ensemble
> 
> Joop Meijer (horn), Werner Herbers (oboe), Ad Klink (trumpet), Carlo Ravelli (oboe), Iman Soeteman (horn), Wim van der Vlie (trumpet), Guus Dral (double bassoon), Kees Olthuis (bassoon), Joep Terwey (bassoon), George Pieterson (clarinet), Hans Otter (clarinet)
> 
> Netherlands Wind Ensemble Edo de Waart


Not all the recordings in this box are with the collaboration of Edo de Waart


----------



## Bourdon

*Little Marches by Great Masters

CD 12










*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> *Fab Sounding French Babes*?
> 
> When I hear a record I love I tend to look for a great many more and I go on until I feel I have had enough - not just in this sub-genre. I also like well-programmed recitals/collections. I think this lot were all started by Nuits d'etoiles (Veronique Gens) but over the last few years I have also looked to grow my collection of song/lieder recordings, an area I had previously neglected.


That's a much better description - Well done - And I say that with the knowledge that your answer, compared to mine - "Fab Looking French babes" - makes me look and sound even more shallow and superficial that I already am - which is no mean feat - Again, my compliments!


----------



## Rogerx

Dame Joan Sutherland, soprano

Richard Bonynge, conductor





1 GRAUN Montezuma: Non han calma le mie pene
2 MOZART Die Zauberflöte: O zittre nicht
3–4 BELLINI Norma: Mira, O Norma – Si, fino all’ore estreme compagna tua m’avrai
5 BELLINI La sonnambula: Ah! non giunge
6 VERDI Attila: Santo di patria...allor che i forti corrono
7 MASSENET Esclarmonde: Esprits de l’air … Roland ! Roland ! Roland !
8 LEONI L’oracolo: Ferito … L’hanno ferito
9 LECOCQ Le Cœur et la Main: Un soir Perez le capitaine
10 OFFENBACH Robinson Crusoé: Conduisez-moi vers celui que j’adore
11 ARDITI Il bacio
12 HAHN Si mes vers avaient des ailes
13 GLIÈRE Concerto for Coloratura and Orchestra: I. Andante
14 GOUNOD Repentir (O Divine Redeemer)
15 KREISLER Sissy – The King Steps Out: Stars in my eyes
16 COWARD Operette: Countess Mitzi
17 BENEDICT The Gypsy and the Bird
18 FRASER-SIMSON The Maid of the Mountains: Love will find a way



Dame Joan Sutherland, soprano
Richard Bonynge, conductor

Not one what now called a babe , but one if mot the most beautiful voices of our time.


----------



## Enthusiast

Shaughnessy said:


> That's a much better description - Well done - And I say that with the knowledge that your answer, compared to mine - "Fab Looking French babes" - makes me look and sound even more shallow and superficial that I already am - which is no mean feat - Again, my compliments!


I was thinking it makes me look rather dull and dry in comparison - an example of typical English reserve. But it is also true that it is often voices (speaking as well as singing) that attract me most.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Dame Joan Sutherland, soprano
> 
> Richard Bonynge, conductor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 GRAUN Montezuma: Non han calma le mie pene
> 2 MOZART Die Zauberflöte: O zittre nicht
> 3–4 BELLINI Norma: Mira, O Norma – Si, fino all’ore estreme compagna tua m’avrai
> 5 BELLINI La sonnambula: Ah! non giunge
> 6 VERDI Attila: Santo di patria...allor che i forti corrono
> 7 MASSENET Esclarmonde: Esprits de l’air … Roland ! Roland ! Roland !
> 8 LEONI L’oracolo: Ferito … L’hanno ferito
> 9 LECOCQ Le Cœur et la Main: Un soir Perez le capitaine
> 10 OFFENBACH Robinson Crusoé: Conduisez-moi vers celui que j’adore
> 11 ARDITI Il bacio
> 12 HAHN Si mes vers avaient des ailes
> 13 GLIÈRE Concerto for Coloratura and Orchestra: I. Andante
> 14 GOUNOD Repentir (O Divine Redeemer)
> 15 KREISLER Sissy – The King Steps Out: Stars in my eyes
> 16 COWARD Operette: Countess Mitzi
> 17 BENEDICT The Gypsy and the Bird
> 18 FRASER-SIMSON The Maid of the Mountains: Love will find a way
> 
> 
> 
> Dame Joan Sutherland, soprano
> Richard Bonynge, conductor
> 
> Not one what now called a babe , but one if mot the most beautiful voices of our time.


*No one doubts that! *


----------



## Art Rock

*Giles Swayne: Stabat Mater, The Silent Land, Magnificat etc (Dmitri Ensemble, Graham Ross, Raphael Wallfisch, Naxos)*

Giles Swayne (1946) is a British composer, whose work has been influenced by visits to the Gambia and southern Senegal. The two main works on this CD are The Silent Land, for cello and choir, premiered in 1998, and Stabat Mater for four singers and choir from 2004. This is interesting contemporary choral music.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> I was think it makes me look rather dull and dry in comparison - *an example of typical English reserve*.


Simple enough to solve - work on a posh Irish accent (Donegal) - add equal parts - wildly temperamental, easily provoked, quick-to-anger, a grudge once held is a grudge held forever- and you can be Irish instead -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, New World Symphony*

Nice recording, good sense of pacing.


----------



## Enthusiast

Shaughnessy said:


> Simple enough to solve - work on a posh Irish accent (Donegal) - add equal parts - wildly temperamental, easily provoked, quick-to-anger, a grudge once held is a grudge held forever- and you can be Irish instead -


Yes, life could be so much easier if I was not English. I could even be myself!


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Outi Tarkiainen: The Earth, Spring's Daughter & Saivo*

Virpi Räisänen (mezzo-soprano), Jukka Perko (soprano saxophone), Lapland Chamber Orchestra, John Storgårds


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Rautavaara: Modificata, Towards the Horizon & Incantations*

World Première Recordings

Truls Mørk (cello), Colin Currie (percussion)

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


----------



## Enthusiast

Romantic music with a big R.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works. A short-ish part sixteen scattered throughout
the rest of this afternoon before heading out for a few hours.

_A magyarok Istene_ [_Ungarns Gott_] for baritone, male choir
and piano S339, arr. for piano S543 (orig. and arr. 1881):









_Ave Maria_ in G for voice and organ/harmonium
S341, arr. for piano S545 (orig. and arr. 1881):
_A magyarok Istene_ [_Ungarns Gott_] for baritone, male choir and
piano S339, arr. for piano left-hand S543b (orig. and arr. 1881):









_Années de pèlerinage III_ [_Troisième année_]
- seven pieces for piano S163 (1867-82):









_Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe_ [_From the Cradle to the Grave_]
- symphonic poem no.13 for orchestra S107 (1881-82):


----------



## Vasks

*Pasquini - Overture to "L'idalma" (Ng/Signum)
Viviani - Selections from "Capricci Armonici" (Letzbor/Arcana)
Bertali - Selections from "Sonate Festive" (Wilson/cpo)
Picchi - Canzon #15, Toccata & Canzon #17 (His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)*


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Serenade No. 1 In D, Op. 11
Serenade No. 2 In A, Op. 16_
[Rec. 1978]








_Conductor:_ Sir Adrian Boult
_Orchestra:_ London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande. Abbado cond.


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Janet Baker / New Philharmonia Orchestra / John Barbirolli* • 1967 • Warner

Beautiful, bittersweet, radiant... I can't get that dark hue in Baker's voice out of my mind.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg - Music for String Orchestra

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Ole Kristian Ruud


Grieg: Holberg Suite, Op. 40
Grieg: Lyric Pieces IX (6), Op. 68
Grieg: Melodies Op. 53
Grieg: Two Elegiac Melodies, Op. 34
Grieg: Two Melodies, Op. 53
Grieg: Two Nordic Melodies, Op. 63


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Five Mystical Songs
Brian Rayner Cook, baritone
London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Thomson*










Next:

*Weinberg
String Quartet No. 7 in C major, Op. 59
Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 18
Piotr Sałajszyk, piano
Silesian Quartet*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Maurice Ravel*
> _Shéhérazade_
> *Janet Baker / New Philharmonia Orchestra / John Barbirolli* • 1967 • Warner
> 
> Beautiful, bittersweet, radiant... I can't get that dark hue in Baker's voice out of my mind.


This entire recording is superb in every way. Both works are favorites of mine.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Brahms, Seven Piano Pieces

This is the first time I've heard the piece. One thing I've noticed about Brahms is, the first time I hear something by him, I'm bored, but by the fifth time, it has burrowed into my head. He's the only composer who consistently does that to me.


----------



## Enthusiast

It must be tough being a female singer - the photographers seem often to want you in strange places.

This is possibly my last song recital for a day or two. I've loads more but am feeling like something different. Anyway, this is full of life and beautifully sung Baroque music.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

CD 6








*


----------



## Merl

Enthusiast said:


> It must be tough being a female singer - the photographers seem often to want you in strange places.
> 
> This is possibly my last song recital for a day or two. I've loads more but am feeling like something different. Anyway, this is full of life and beautifully sung Baroque music.


"It's like this, Magdalena, for the album cover we want you to lie under this hedgerow (avoiding the dog crap, empty cans of Stella and parts of pornographic magazines) and we'll take a nice picture. Btw, Mags, make sure your make-up is perfect. For the next photoshoot you'll either be hugging a manky pillar or sat on an old dressing table telling dirty jokes to Simon Rattle."


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel - Cantates pour le prix de Rome
2 cd

Ravel: Alcyone
Ravel: Alyssa
Ravel: L'Aurore
Ravel: La nuit
Ravel: Les Bayaderes
Ravel: Matinee de Provence
Ravel: Myrrha
Ravel: Tout est lumiere


----------



## Malx

Two first symphonies under the baton of *Leonard Bernstein.

Schumann - Vienna PO.

Shostakovich - Chicago SO.

















*


----------



## Philidor

Now the Quartet of the Week.

*Amy Beach: Quartet for Strings in one Movement op. 89*

Ambache


----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> "It's like this, Magdalena, for the album cover we want you to lie under this hedgerow (avoiding the dog crap, empty cans of Stella and parts of pornographic magazines) and we'll take a nice picture. Btw, Mags, make sure your make-up is perfect. For the next photoshoot you'll either be hugging a manky pillar or sat on an old dressing table telling dirty jokes to Simon Rattle."


I was envisaging something similar although perhaps not quite so informed by an intimate knowledge of Glasgow's hedges.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I came for the Schulhoff but stayed for the Hindemith.


----------



## Malx

*Takemitsu, Quatrain & A Flock descends into the Pentagonal Garden - Tashi.








*


----------



## espressivo dolente

It's almost lunch time. Think I'll have the Tetrazzini.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schmidt: *Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major, Intermezzo from _Notre Dame_
Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Paavo Järvi

If I'm honest, this symphony was definitely for me an acquired taste, a work I was indifferent to on the first several listens. But acquire a taste for it I have: now I love it!


----------



## pmsummer

MESSE DE NOSTRE DAME
*Guillaume de Machaut*
Graindelavoix
Björn Schmelzer - director
_
Glossa Platinum_


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel

Une barque sur l'océan

















*


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms.

Firstly, a recording I have known for decades and that still strikes me as notably successful.










Then the Haydn Variations - I like Harnoncourt's account as much as any of this simple but lovely work.










And finally the 1st piano concerto - Moravec and Belohlavek are excellent.


----------



## Philidor

Still looking for "my" BWV 540.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Toccata and Fugue F major BWV 540*

Gerhard Weinberger (Toccata only)
Organ of the Martinikerk in Groningen, NL

Bine Katrine Bryndorf
Lung organ, Garnisonskirche, Copenhagen, DK


----------



## ericshreiber1005

John Cage:Seventy-Four, The Seasons, Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra and Suite for Toy Piano. 
American Composers Orchestra cond. Dennis Russell Davies on ECM.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Chilham

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde

Berlin Philharmonic, Chor der Berliner Staatsoper, Daniel Barenboim, Falk Struckmann, Johan Botha, Marjana Lipovek, Matti Salminen, Peter Maus, Roman Trekel, Siegfried Jerusalem, Uwe Heilmann, Waltraud Meier


----------



## senza sordino

RVW Serenade to Music, Oboe Concerto, Flos Campi, Piano Concerto









Finzi Clarinet Concerto, Five Bagatelles, Love's Labour's Lost, A Severn Rhapsody, Romance in Eb, Introit in F









Bax Violin Concerto, Cello Concerto, Morning Song "Maytime in Sussex"


----------



## sAmUiLc

It is not easy for me to get into Chopin mazurkas. I may be able to listen to and even enjoy a few here and there, but more than that? I doubt that I can endure. This Wasowski set is the only exception. I love his aristocratic way of playing.


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius: *Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Mäkelä 

For me, while there are some symphonies in this set with performances I definitely rank higher or lower, in general I won't hesitate to call this cycle overall a triumph. Even in the recordings I'm slightly less enthusiastic about, there are numerous wonderful touches. In short: recommended with enthusiasm!


----------



## Philidor

Knorf said:


> In short: recommended with enthusiasm!


I second that. Maybe even not for a single symphony the "forever reference", but a strong contender in this field.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Scriabin: Piano Music - Poems, Waltzes and Dances. Wang piano. Naxos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Knorf said:


>


I've been looking at that because it's an inexpensive download on Presto. In your opinion, is that a good set?


----------



## AlexD

Carlos Kleiber's Beethoven 5 & 7 with the Viennese Philhharmoniker (on CD)

This was classical music when I was growing up. My father has this on vinyl and it was this - along with a Wagner highlights album that I listened to when growing up.

This is my first memory of listening to classical music, and as such means something more - much like the first single, and so on.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Concerto for Two Pianos, No 10*

Straightforward, no-nonsense playing.


----------



## mossyembankment




----------



## Bachtoven 1

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 170269
> 
> 
> It is not easy for me to get into Chopin mazurkas. I may be able to listen to and even enjoy a few here and there, but more than that? I doubt that I can endure. This Wasowski set is the only exception. I love his aristocratic way of playing.


His complete set of Nocturnes is wonderful, too.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Copy & paste from Amazon
* Songs and dances of death: Lullaby (4:56) ; Serenade (4:16) ; Trepak (4:48) ; Commander-in-chief (4:58) ; Mephistopheles' song of the flea (2:55) / Modest Musorgsky -- A dream : op. 8/5 (1:19) ; The harvest of sorrow : op. 4/5 (4:23) ; Night is mournful : op. 26/12 (1:56) ; Oh, never sing to me again : op. 4/4 (3:55) ; Christ is risen : op. 26/6 (2:37) / Sergei Rachmaninov -- Kirkkorannassa = The church by the water : op. 54/2 (1:39) ; Kesäyö = Summer night : op. 23/3 (2:02) ; Laululle = To song : op. 52/3 (1:50) ; Tunturille = To the fell : op. 52/4 (1:22) ; Vanha kirkko = The old church : op. 54/1 (3:31) ; Suvilaulu = Song of summer : op. 54/3 (1:25) ; Jänkä = The moor : op. 52/1 (2:40) ; Rannalta = From the shore : op. 23/1 (3:17) / Yrjö Kilpinen.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bachtoven 1 said:


> His complete set of Nocturnes is wonderful, too.


I know that one. It is just ok to me. Nothing special.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> I came for the Schulhoff but stayed for the Hindemith.


Two excellent composers unworthy of neglect.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## EvaBaron

Bruckner symphony no. 9
Giulini/VPO
All I can say is just wow. It’s badass and apocalyptic in some moments and in others beautiful, just like Beethoven symphony no. 9. Not my first time listening to this. This is about the 4th time and it finally comes together for me and makes sense


----------



## Knorf

*William Walton:* Symphony No. 2
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Apparently I'm on another Second Symphonies kick today.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

Manxfeeder said:


> I've been looking at that because it's an inexpensive download on Presto. In your opinion, is that a good set?


I haven't heard many rivals, and of those only the Fourth Symphony. But I can't see how anyone could have a substantial objection. I've listened concurrently with a score and didn't notice I was missing anything. 

Short answer: yes, it's good.


----------



## jambo

Really enjoying this set so far, some great Brahms, and some pieces that I hadn't heard before in this portion (Op. 116).

*Brahms: *4 Ballades, Op. 10 - No. 1 Andante - Allegro
*Brahms: *Fantasias (7 Piano Pieces), Op. 116
*Brahms: *6 Piano Pieces, Op. 118
*Brahms: *16 Waltzes, Op. 39

Carl Seemann (piano)
1952-1958


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 'Italian'*
_LSO
Abbado









_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Torleif Thedéen (cello)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Bruce

Some orchestral works are lined up for me tonight. 































*Wolpe *- Symphony - Weisberg/Orchestra of the 20th Century
*Thorne *- Piano Concerto No. 3 - Ursula Oppens (piano); Paul Dunkel/Westchester PO
*Sibelius *- Symphony No. 2 in D major - Mäkelä/Oslo PO
*Moszkowski *- Prelude and Fugue, Op. 85 - Ian Hobson/Sinfonia Varsovia


----------



## WVdave

Bartók: Concerto For Orchestra / Janáček: Sinfonietta
Ozawa & Chicago Symphony
EMI – CDC-7 47837 2, CD, Album, Compilation, Remastered, US, 1986.


----------



## 13hm13

The Rome Symphony Orchestra* Under The Direction Of Domenico Savino – The Music Of Madame Butterfly
Opera Without Words --- Series under label Kapp Records.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schubert #4








with Chicago SO


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Cello Concerto; Silent Woods etc

Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Andre Previn


----------



## sAmUiLc

Elgar








I have 4 du Pré Elgar concerto recordings. Each is superior to any other cellist's. After those, I'd rank this one at the top of the rest.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Prokofiev #2








I found this to be the best of what I have heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Divertimenti II

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Jay




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: short on time again.

Brahms - Symphonies 3 and 4
Gielen/SWR SO









Holmboe - Solo and Chamber Music for Guitar
Sivebæk, guitar; Hansen, violin; Roed, recorder
Interesting and underrated stuff IMO


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## OCEANE

I

I'm always impressed deeply by their interpretations.


----------



## mossyembankment




----------



## Philidor

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Holmboe - Solo and Chamber Music for Guitar
> Sivebæk, guitar; Hansen, violin; Roed, recorder
> Interesting and underrated stuff IMO


Holmboe underrated? Indeed!

Proceeding with Mozart's early quartets.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

String Quartet No. 3 G major KV 156 (Milano Quartet No. 2)
String Quartet No. 4 C major KV 157 (Milano Quartet No. 3)*

Cuarteto Casals


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

I like this video-series very much as it reflects Abbado's very last devotion to Mahler and music. Throughout the series of concerts, Abbado received great respect from other musicians such as Rattle & Pollini's attendance. Besides, I note the late-Swiss-actor Bruno Ganz having attended several concerts (Bruno Ganz' German movie 'Wing of Desire' is my favorite).


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: Beatrice di Tenda

Dame Joan Sutherland (Beatrice di Tenda), Josephine Veasey (Agnese), Luciano Pavarotti (Orombello), Cornelius Opthof (Filippo Maria Visconti), Joseph Ward (Anichino/Rizzardo)

London Symphony Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Vol.13

Kooiman








*


----------



## Art Rock

*Karol Szymanowski: Violin Concertos No. 1 and No. 2, Symphony No. 4 (City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle, Leif Ove Andsnes, Thomas Zehetmair, EMI) *

Like much of his output, the Szymanowski violin concertos are less well known than they ought to be. Spirited performances on this CD. The fourth Symphony ('Symphonie Concertante') is for piano and orchestra. Personally I find it less convincing than the two concertos, but as always... YMMV.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Another wonderful performance by Abbado and his Lucerne Festival Orchestra. 

One of the special and indeed best part of this concert is that the audience remained silent after the last note. 
They only gave the big hands upon Abbado's body signal and this is so great from the music appreciation perspective.

I always wish to have "such a few seconds of silence" for certain concert programs but people are always eager to shout out immediately at the end of music.


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder and other Orchestral Songs (Shanghai Opera House Orchestra, Qilian Chen, Dirk Brosse, Pavane)*

A souvenir from our most recent trip to Shanghai. Unfortunately, a complete dud to my taste. The soprano is mixed too prominently in the overall sound, but more importantly, her vibrato is off the scale. Nice cover design though.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nos. 7 & 10


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Herrmann: Souvenirs de Voyage

Michel Lethiec (clarinet)

Fine Arts Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*Georgy Sviridov: Five Choruses to Lyrics by Russian Poets, Poem in Memory of Sergei Esenin (Various, Melodiya)*

The Five Choruses (performed by the Leningrad M. Glinka Choir, directed by Vladislav Chernushenko) sound typically Russian and are well worth hearing. That can not be said about the nine minute speech by the composer (in Russian) that follows on the CD - fortunately there is a skip button on the CD player. The Poem in Memory of Sergei Esenin is for Tenor, Choir and Orchestra (performed by Aleksei Maslennikov, the Yutlov Russian Choir, and the Leningrad Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra directed by Yuri Termirkanov), and is in a similar vein. You would think that the inclusion of a full orchestra would add another dimension, but I actually prefer the first a capella work. Both are good though.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven

Missa Solemnis

I have a soft spot for this recording and the same goes for the Klemperer recording 










*


----------



## Rogerx

CD 5
RICHARD STRAUSS (1864–1949)
Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
Don Quixote, Op. 35
Wiener Philharmoniker; Pierre Fournier, cello; Ernst Moraweg, viola

Clemens Krauss.


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Jessye Norman / London Symphony Orchestra / Colin Davis* • 1979 • Philips

Perfect voice. Slow and mesmerising story telling. Brilliant!

Although the moaning captured in this recording of someone else other than Norman always spooks me out.


----------



## Malx

Not an era of music I'm particularly conversant with outside of Haydn & Mozart but these quintets are pleasant enough - a disc that is in secondary storage system, which explains why it hasn't been played for a very long time.

*Boccherini, Keyboard Quintets - Les Adieux (featuring Andreas Staier on pianoforte).








*


----------



## Chilham

Verdi: Rigoletto

Dmitri Hvorostovsky, Nadine Sierra, Francesco Demuro, Andrea Mastroni, Oksana Volkova, Kaunas City Symphony Orchestra, Constantine Orbelian


----------



## Baxi

_NP:_

The _New York Choral Artists_ are outstanding!









(1993)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Eric Montalbetti: Chamber Music*

Harmonieuses Dissonances

Alexander Vorontsov, Christian Tetzlaff (violin), Pierre Génisson, Delphine Haidan, Hidéki Nagano, Quatuor Les Dissonances, Eric-Maria Couturier, Hae Sun Kang


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Bruch: String Quintets & Octet*

WDR Sinfonieorchester Chamber Players


----------



## Enthusiast

100% Debussy.


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud plays Rameau

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Debussy: Hommage à Rameau (No. 2 from Images pour piano - Book 1)
Rameau: Suite in A minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin (c1729–30)
Rameau: Suite in G minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin (c1729–30)


----------



## espressivo dolente

_Summer Shimmers_ (2008) from Jennifer Higdon on YouTube :


----------



## OCEANE

After two live performances of Abbado (Symphony No. 2 & 3), I shifted to pure listening session.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Luonnotar; Tapiola & Spring Song

Lise Davidsen (soprano), Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Sibelius: Luonnotar, Op. 70 (Text: Kalevala)
Sibelius: Pelléas and Mélisande Suite, Op. 46
Sibelius: Rakastava, Op. 14
Sibelius: Spring Song, Op. 16
Sibelius: Tapiola, Op. 112


----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> "It's like this, Magdalena, for the album cover we want you to lie under this hedgerow (avoiding the dog crap, empty cans of Stella and parts of pornographic magazines) and we'll take a nice picture. Btw, Mags, make sure your make-up is perfect. *For the next photoshoot you'll either be hugging a manky pillar or sat on an old dressing table telling dirty jokes to Simon Rattle."*


Was it this one you had in mind, Merl?

A great disc, BTW: I've just finished playing it.


----------



## Vasks

_Everything Ernst_

*Dohnanyi - Overture to "Tante Simona" (Paternostro/Capriccio)
Dohnanyi/Heifetz - Romance from "Orchestral Suite #1 (Shaham/Hyperion)
Dohnanyi - Serenade in C for String Trio (Jacques Thibaud Trio/Audite)
Dohnanyi - Symphonic Minutes (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Liszt - various works part seventeen of seventeen
for late morning and early afternoon.

_Feierlicher Marsch zum heiligen Gral_ from the opera _Parsifal_
by Wagner, arr. for piano S450 (arr. 1882):
_Réminiscences de Boccanegra_ on themes from the revised
version of the opera _Simon Boccanegra_ by Verdi,
arr. for piano S438 (arr. 1882):









_Mephisto Waltz no.3_ for piano [second version] S216 (1883):
_Mephisto Waltz no.4_ for piano S696 (1885 inc.):









_Hungarian Rhapsodies_ nos.10-19 for piano S244 (bet. 1847-85):









_Am Grabe Richard Wagners_ for piano D202 (1883):
_Schlaflos! Frage und Antwort_ for piano S203 (1883):
_(4) Valses oubliées_ for piano S215 (1881-84):
_En rêve_ [_Nocturne_] for piano S207 (1885):
_Historische ungarische Bildnisse_ - seven 
pieces for piano S205 (1885):


----------



## Itullian

Opus 17


----------



## Manxfeeder

Hindemith, Klaviermusik

This is my introduction to Hindemith's piano music. Very spiky, offbeat, and animated. It reminds me of Nancarrow without the canons.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Rossini: La donna del lago. SWR Radio Orchestra cond. Zedda. Naxos.


----------



## Rogerx

Musa Italiana

Filarmonica della Scala, Riccardo Chailly


Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'
Mozart: Ascanio in Alba, K111: Overture
Mozart: Lucio Silla, K135: Overture
Mozart: Mitridate, rè di Ponto, K87: Overture
Schubert: Overture D 590 in D major 'in the Italian style'
Schubert: Overture D 591 in C major 'in the Italian style'


----------



## Enthusiast

This was good!


----------



## Marinera

Altre Follie. Hespèrion XXI, Jordi Savall


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Clifford Curzon (piano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Hans Knappertsbusch


----------



## jambo

I keep forgetting to post, but I've started working through the Mahler symphonies in order, listening to each copy that I have to get a proper picture of each one. In the past I was a bit intimidated by the length and scale of some of them, but I've really enjoyed my time with Nos. 1 and 2 so far.

For No. 1 I listened to Bernstein with New York, Kubelik with the BRSO, Giulini with the CSO and Barbirolli with the Hallé. I really enjoyed the Bernstein and Barbirolli performances, and the symphony itself is great fun.

For No. 2 tonight I've again started with Bernstein and New York. The first and last movements were pretty amazing, almost symphonies within a symphony at times. So much going on, but it manages to never spin apart.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 2 in C minor, "Resurrection"

Lee Venora (soprano)
Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano)
The Collegiate Chorale 
Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
1963


----------



## Art Rock

Now that I soon will be finishing replaying and cataloguing my CD's of composers starting with an S, I decided to take it slow wrt continuing with the T composers. I'll be playing CD's I had catalogued before (like the following two), as well as more pop/rock the coming weeks.



*Joseph Jongen: String Quartets No. 1 and No. 2 (Quatuor Gong, Pavane)*

Belgian composer Joseph Jongen is still severely underrated - he is definitely top100 for me. On this CD his first two string quartets, realized in 1894 and 1916. At almost 40 minutes, the first (composed at age 21) may seem a bit long, but it manages to keep my attention throughout. The second is very attractive in a 'French sounding' style - I'd rate it as high as the Franck and Fauré quartets. It was composed in troubled times when Jongen had fled to England to escape the carnage of the Great War in his country.



*Joseph Jongen: String Quartets No. 3, Two Serenades (Quatuor Gong, Pavane)*

The accompanying CD, featuring the third quartet (1921) as well as two serenades for string quartet (1918). As good as the third quartet is, I think I prefer the second - but any SQ lover should listen to them both. The two serenades (one tender, one dramatic) make a nice bonus. Two excellent CD's.


----------



## Philidor

Great sound.

*Maurice Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé*

Choeur et Orchestre symphonique de Montréal
Charles Dutoit










If sonics are, what you're after, this is a strong candidate. However, to my mind, it sounds somewhat clean, not to say clinical. - Munch delivered dirt if necessary ... it was so great.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Enthusiast

Staying with song recitals and collections but when the singer slowly becomes mad (as happens in Berio's Recital 1) it is really something quite different. Extraordinary singing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - various orchestral (and occasional chamber)
works part one for the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

RVW revised a number of his early works but I will
run with the original composition dates so I don't
tie myself in knots trying to change things about.

EDIT: I have scaled the images up as some of
the info on the EMI covers is difficult to read.

String Quartet no.1 in G minor (1908 - rev. 1921):
_Phantasy Quintet_ for two violins, two violas and cello (1912):









_In the Fen Country_ - 'symphonic impression' for orchestra 
(1904): a)
_Norfolk Rhapsody no.1_ for orchestra (1906 - rev. 1914): a)
Suite for orchestra from the incidental music for Aristophanes's 
play _The Wasps_ (1909): b)
_Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_ for string orchestra 
(1910 - rev. 1913 and 1919): b)
_A London Symphony_ [Symphony no.2] for orchestra
(1911-13 - rev. 1918, 1920 and 1933): b)
_The Lark Ascending_ for violin and orchestra (1914): a) and c)

a) with the New Philharmonia Orchestra
b) with the London Philharmonic Orchestra
c) with Hugh Bean (vn.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

jambo said:


>


Wow, that's a lot of Bernstein. I'd like to dive headfirst into that box.


----------



## Knorf

*Thomas Adès: *Violin Concerto "Concentric Paths"
Augustin Hadelich
Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Hannu Lintu

A fascinating, beautiful, and trully excellent concerto. The past twenty-odd years have seen a remarkable number of outstanding modern violin concertos!

The Sibelius concerto on this disc is very good, but I retain other favorites.










Followed by:

*Bohuslav Martinů: *Symphony No. 2
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Václav Neumann

Another Second Symphony for me. I adore the music of Martinů, but for no good reason I don't feel that I know this symphony as well as it deserves. 

Oddly, this recording is set to a very low gain; I have to really crank it up to get the sound to a decent loudness. It's a nice recording otherwise.


----------



## Baxi

_NP Disc1:_

*Dmitri Shostakovich 

Suite from incidental music for the film 'The Golden Mountains', Op.30a*
The USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra
Gennady Rozhdestvensky
(1985)

*Suite from 'Hamlet', Op.32a*
The Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Gennady Rozhdestvensky
(1975)

*Fragments from 'The Human Comedy', Op.37
Fragments from 'King Lear', Op.58a*
The Leningrad Chamber Orchestra of Early and Modern Music
Eduard Serov
(1984)


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Sibelius: Leminkainen Legends and Tapiola. Helsinki Phil. Orchestra cond. Segerstam. Ondine.


----------



## Enthusiast

To end the day's music.










A strange mixture and with Hannigan conducting as well as singing.


----------



## Philidor

Now some Bach.

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

from the "18 Leipzig Chorales":
*Fantasia super "Komm, heiliger Geist, Herre Gott" BWV 651
"Komm, heiliger Geist, Herre Gott" BWV 652
"An Wasserflüssen Babylon" BWV 653
"Schmücke dich, o liebe Seele" BWV 654
Trio super "Herr Jesu Christ, dich zu uns wend" BWV 655
"O Lamm Gottes, unschuldig" BWV 656
"Nun danket alle Gott" BWV 657
"Von Gott will ich nicht lassen" BWV 658

Partite diverse sopra "Christ, der du bist der helle Tag" BWV 766
Prelude and Fuge A major BWV 536*

Ewald Kooiman, Broederkerke, Kampen, NL


----------



## Art Rock

Philidor said:


> Broederkerk, Kampen, NL


That's just around the corner from our home and gallery!


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Was it this one you had in mind, Merl?
> 
> A great disc, BTW: I've just finished playing it.


Have to say I enjoy the one with the* 'manky pillar'* cover better but then again I do like Handel Arias


----------



## pmsummer

TONOS HUMANOS
*José Marín*, _1618-1699_
Montserrat Figueras - soprano
Rolf Lislevand - baroque guitar
Arianna Savall - arpa doppia
Pedro Estevan - percussions
Adela Gonzalez-Campa - castagnettes
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky: *_Petrouchka _(original 1911 ballet)
Las Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

This music has such extraordinary color in this recording on period instruments!


----------



## sAmUiLc

The 1989 concert for citizens of the GDR | Digital Concert Hall


The Berlin Wall fell on 9 November 1989, thus ending the decades-long division of Europe and the world. It was an event of both political and emotional significance which the Berliner Philharmoniker celebrated three days later with a concert which itself is now considered a historic event...




www.digitalconcerthall.com





This is a historic event, celebrating the fall of the Berlin Wall. The entire concert is aptly charged with electricity. You can tell from the response by the appreciative East German audience their high level as classical music lovers.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

R. Simpson: String quartets 14&15, Quintet for clarinet, bass clarinet and string trio. Vanbrugh Qt. Hyperion.


----------



## Philidor

I stayed at the organ.

*César Frank: Trois Chorals (1890)*

Choral No. 1 E major
Choral No. 2 B minor
Choral No. 3 A minor

Olivier Latry
Les Grandes Orgues de la Cathédrale Notre-Dame, Paris


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Concertgebouw - Haitink - Debussy - Ravel*................

4 CDs of the finest French orchestral music, in performances that just might be the very best out there.

The Concertgebouw would become 'Royal' some years after these recordings were made, but that doesn't bother Philips 😆

I've listened to all 4 CDs twice through today and I've been in aural seventh heaven!


----------



## deangelisj35

Manxfeeder said:


> Hindemith, Klaviermusik
> 
> This is my introduction to Hindemith's piano music. Very spiky, offbeat, and animated. It reminds me of Nancarrow without the canons.


As opposed to the 1812 Overture without the cannons.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Have to say I enjoy the one with the* 'manky pillar'* cover better but then again I do like Handel Arias


Oh that one! But I do really like the mix - of both songs styles (/eras) and of having chamber groups with voice - of Soiree. I don't actually have the Handel disc as I thought I had quite a few Handel recitals but maybe I have to hear it.


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev: *Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton

There so much I love about this symphony; yet it's overshadowed by the Fifth, as are all of the others except the First, and I get why. Still, it's a great example of how problematic choosing only "The Best" is when it comes to art: you'll miss out on so many extraordinary experiences! 

In other news, I remain very pleased with this cycle.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - various orchestral (and occasional
chamber) works part two for the rest of today.

I have scaled the images up as some of the
info on the EMI covers is difficult to read.

_Flos Campi_ [_Flower of the Field_] for viola, wordless mixed
choir and small orchestra (1925):

with Cecil Aronowitz (va.) and the Jacques Orchestra/Sir David Willcocks










_A Pastoral Symphony_ [Symphony no. 3] for orchestra, with
wordless soprano in finale (1921): a) and c)
_English Folk Song Suite_ for military band, arr. for orchestra by
Gordon Jacob (orig. 1923 - arr. 1924): b)
_Job: A Masque for Dancing_ in nine scenes and an epilogue
for orchestra (1930): b)
Symphony no.4 in F-minor for orchestra (1931-34): a)
_Fantasia on "Greensleeves"_ for string orchestra and harp, arr. by
Ralph Greaves from a passage from the opera _Sir John in Love_
(orig. 1924-28 - arr. 1934): b)

a) with the New Philharmonia Orchestra
b) with the London Symphony Orchestra
c) with Margaret Price (sop.)









_Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus_ for string orchestra
and harp (1939):

with the New Queen's Hall Orchestra/Barry Wordsworth


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Quartet in Eb Major, Op. 125, No. 1*

I didn't know this was a collector's edition. I guess I need to put it higher in my CD stack.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#8








The first time I was listening to it, in the beginning of the 3rd movement I thought it was Klemperer. Nothing like I expect from Karajan. Anyway, my favorite B8 - from the 60's cycle.


----------



## opus55

Simon Mayr: Piano Concerto No.1 in C; Piano Conerto in G
Albert Roussel: Piano Concerto in G, Op.26
Maria Littauer, piano
Hamburger Symphoniker | Alois Springer

Gabriel Pierne: Piano Concerto in C minor, Op.12
Marylene Dosse, piano
Stuttgarter Philharmoniker | Matthias Kuntzsch


----------



## Merl

Quartets 1-3 from this fine set.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## EvaBaron

sAmUiLc said:


> #8
> View attachment 170323
> 
> The first time I was listening to it, in the beginning of the 3rd movement I thought it was Klemperer. Nothing like I expect from Karajan. Anyway, my favorite B8 - from the 60's cycle.


My favorite B8 as well, there’s just something about it


----------



## sAmUiLc

de Falla


----------



## sAmUiLc

Symphony


----------



## sAmUiLc

Dvořák


----------



## senza sordino

Bax Tintagel, The Garden of Fand, The Happy Forest, The Tale the Pine Trees Knew, November Woods









Elgar Symphony no. 1, In the South (Alassio), In Moonlight (Canto Popolare)









Elgar Violin Sonatas in Em and Am, RVW The Lark Ascending (with piano accompaniment)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Op. 69


----------



## sAmUiLc

#5


----------



## Bkeske

*Bystrík Režucha conducts Rimsky-Korsakov* - Night On Mount Triglav (Symphonic Picture) & Pan Voyevoda (Suite). Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra. Records International 1986


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Violin Sonata #9








Pinchas Zukerman / Daniel Barenboim


----------



## sAmUiLc

Henryk Wieniawski: Violin Concerto #2








with Hollywood Bowl SO under Leopold Stokowski - radio broadcast

Actually I am listening to a CD-R made and gifted to me, years before this box set was released, by Nathaniel Vallois, who lives in London, teaches violin and is the concertmaster of a local orchestra. He also contributes to The Strad magazine. He was a close friend of Mme Wicks who passed away a few years ago and the driving force of the release of the box set. All the material was from Wicks' personal archive.

He relayed an interesting behind story related to this particular performance. Mme Wicks was 17 then and found Stokowski had little regard to her. So she was pretty upset. You could hear in the last movement her anger releasing at furious pace, which is much more vivid on his untouched raw-sounding CD-R than the commercial CD, even though it was mastered by famed Ward Marston.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

*Victor Desarzens conducts Carl Maria von Weber *- Symphony No. 1 & Symphony No. 2. Orchestre De Chambre De Lausanne. ABC Records, believe mid-late 1960’s


----------



## sAmUiLc

VC + 2 Romances


----------



## Bachtoven 1

No.5 from this excellent set.


----------



## jambo

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, that's a lot of Bernstein. I'd like to dive headfirst into that box.


While I do really like the box (especially the remastering), I ended up getting the earlier Symphony and Orchestral/Concerto Editions to fill out the gaps.

The 100 disc box is a scattershot mix of everything from his career, so there are no complete cycles.


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## Bkeske

*Sir Neville Marriner & The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields :*

Wagner - Siegfried-Idyll
Dvořák - Noturno For strings In B, Op. 40
Fauré - Pavane, Op. 50
Tchaikovsky - Andante Cantabile (From String Quartet Nº 1, Op. 11)
Grieg - Two Elegiac Melodies, Op. 34: Heart Wounds - The Last Spring
Boccherini - Menuett (From String Quintet, Op. 13 Nº. 5)
Angel 1980


----------



## Rogerx

Ries - Piano Concertos Volume 5

Christopher Hinterhuber (piano)

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, Uwe Grodd


----------



## Kiki

Enthusiast said:


> To end the day's music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange mixture and with Hannigan conducting as well as singing.


An amazing record from the versatile Hannigan! So is her Nono/Haydn/Grisey disc, which is an equally "strange mixture", in my opinion.


----------



## 13hm13

Furtwangler - Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra - Legendary Concerts 1950-53 - Box Set 6CDs/ Tahra
CD 5 :
Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, WAB 104


----------



## 13hm13

Furtwangler - Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra - Legendary Concerts 1949-54 Box Set 6CDs
Tahra
CD 2 :
Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E major, WAB 107


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Anton Benda - Harpsichord Concertos

Sabine Bauer (harpsichord)

La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms








with Vienna PO under Carl Schuricht


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I must be one of the few people on Earth that doesn’t care for the music of Monteverdi. But I quite liked this !


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Proceeding with Mozart's early quartets.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

String Quartet No. 5 F major KV 158 (Milano Quartet No. 4)
String Quartet No. 6 B-flat major KV 159 (Milano Quartet No. 5)*

Cuarteto Casals









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jay




----------



## Bruce

I have a great program lined up for this evening: 































*Copland *- Statements - John Wilson/BBC PO
*Strauß *- Parergon zur Symphonia Domestica, Op. 73 - Hilde Somer (piano); Victor Aessandro/San Antonio SO
*Tower *- Sequoia - David Alan Miller/National Orchestral Institute Philharmonic
*Harbison *- Symphony No. 3 - David Alan Miller/Albany SO

Listening via the Naxos Music Library


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Poulenc: Organ Concerto
Widor: Symphony No.5 
Guilmant: Symphony No.1


----------



## Rogerx

László Lajtha: Symphony No. 1

Pecs Symphony Orchestra, Nicolas Pasquet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jim prideaux

Knorf said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev: *Symphony No. 7 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131
> Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton
> 
> There so much I love about this symphony; yet it's overshadowed by the Fifth, as are all of the others except the First, and I get why. Still, it's a great example of how problematic choosing only "The Best" is when it comes to art: you'll miss out on so many extraordinary experiences!
> 
> In other news, I remain very pleased with this cycle.


Knorf.....my personal favourite form the seven and as you have alluded to sometimes unfortunately overlooked.


----------



## jim prideaux

Abbado and the BPO.....

Brahms-2nd Symphony, two Serenades and the Alto Rhapsody.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Leoncavallo: Zazà

Ermonela Jaho (Zazà), Stephen Gaertner (Cascart), Riccardo Massi (Milio), Patricia Bardon (Anaide), David Stout (Bussy)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Maurizio Benini


----------



## Art Rock

*Amy Beach: Quartet for Strings, Sonata for Violin and Piano, Pastorale, Dreaming (Ambache, Chandos)*

I pulled this one out of the storage cabinet because her string quartet is the choice of this week in the string quartets thread:









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


Excellent summary, Enthusiast. You'll smile when you see my round-up (I'll post it later). :giggle: Edit: here's my round-up. I couldn't wait any longer. Haha. https://www.talkclassical.com/threads/britten-string-quartet-1-op-35-sq-review.80593/




www.talkclassical.com





It is an interesting work, less conventional than most of her other creations. Apparently she used Alaskan Inuit melodies in it. Great to hear this one again. The violin sonata is more conventional, but also a pleasure to listen to. The two shorter works make for worthwhile bonuses. A very satisfying CD.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## tortkis

Luca Marenzio: Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (1591), La Compagnia del Madrigale (Glossa)


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_String Quartet No. 15_
*Mandelring Quartett* • 2009 • Audite

Folksy, melancholic, elegiac, inevitable, everything is meant to be. Heavy stuff this is, and the edges in the Mandelring Quartett's playing give it an uncompromising character.


----------



## OCEANE

Goldberg


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Brahms - Piano Concerto 1, Schicksalslied
Gielen/SWR SO; Oppitz, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart With Friends: Nils Mönkemeyer

Nils Mönkemeyer featuring Sabine Meyer, Julia Fischer & William Youn


Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"
Mozart: Clavierstuck in B flat, K15gg
Mozart: Clavierstuck in B flat, K15q
Mozart: Clavierstuck in F, K15x
Mozart: Duo for violin & viola in G major, K423
Mozart: Piano Piece K15p
Mozart: Six Variations in G minor on 'Hélas, j'ai perdu mon amant', K360
Mozart: Sonata Movement in F, KAnh30/590b
Mozart: Sonate No. 14 K29


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Vier lezte Lieder
Richard Wagner: Wesendonck Lieder, Tristan und Isolde- Vorspiel & Liebestod
(Cheryl Studer, Staatskapelle Dresden, Giuseppe Sinopoli, DG)*

A thrift store find of many years ago. I got it mainly because Vier letzte Lieder is my favourite Strauss composition, and I like to compare different versions. For me, Studer comes close to the best, and there is some great playing by the orchestra. The Wagner Wesendink Lieder work fare even better to my taste, but I find she misses something in the T&I excerpts.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - various orchestral (and occasional chamber)
works part three for late morning and early afternoon.

I have scaled the images up as some of the
info on the EMI covers is difficult to read.

String Quartet no.2 in A-minor (1942-43):









Concerto in A-minor for oboe and string orchestra (1944):

with Celia Nicklin (ob.) and the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields/Neville Marriner









Symphony no.5 in D for orchestra (1938-43): a)
Concerto for two pianos and orchestra - arr. by Joseph Cooper
and Ralph Vaughan Williams of the Piano Concerto in C
(orig. 1926-31 - arr. 1946): a) and c)
Symphony no.6 in E-minor for orchestra (1944-47 - rev. 1950): b)

a) with the London Philharmonic Orchestra
b) with the New Philharmonia Orchestra
c) with Vitya Vronsky (pf.) and Victor Babin (pf.)


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Rienzi Overture; Lohengrin; Die Meistersinger; Tannhäuser

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich, Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Hans Knappertsbusch


----------



## SearsPoncho

Stravinsky - Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments - Theo Bruins/Netherlands Wind Ensemble

Extraordinary.


----------



## Enthusiast

Lutoslawski 4 and more ...


----------



## Malx

Still rumaging around in my rarely played storage area.
*Vivaldi, 4 Flute Concertos RV428/433/435/439 - Patrick Gallois, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.*

Not my favourite solo instrument by a composer whose instrumental works I can take or leave (I do, largely, like his vocal works). So not the most promising combination - but when I haven't heard the pieces for years it makes for a decent detour onto a path rarely trodden.


----------



## HenryPenfold

sAmUiLc said:


> VC + 2 Romances
> View attachment 170338


A very good cycle, better than his other set, IMO.........


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach








*


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas nos 7 & 8 'Pathetique' - Artur Schnabel.*

Another set of discs, (CD-R's) of a download, relegated to the secondary area. The performances are ok, but frankly I don't see what all the fuss is about other than the fact they are of some historical value.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & The Music Makers

Kathryn Rudge (mezzo), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Enthusiast

Great but almost too much! I had to have a little break between each cycle.


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 9 (1894 Original Version. Ed. Nowak 1951)_
*Wiener Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan* • 1962 Live • Archipel

Explosive! This is no monumental 9th. Love it.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> To end the day's music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A strange mixture and with Hannigan conducting as well as singing.


This was my first introduction to her - I was wildly impressed and have been adding her releases to my collection as soon as they're released.
Charismatic performer, wonderfully graceful conductor.

She's going to be performing in Montréal in December- I've been giving some thought to seeing her - This may be our only chance - 









Barbara Hannigan and Berlioz’s Symphonie fantastique - Orchestre symphonique de Montréal







www.osm.ca


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Leclair: Violin Sonatas*

David Plantier
Les plaisirs du Parnasse

*Works*

Leclair, J-M: Sonata in A Minor, Op. 9 No. 5
Leclair, J-M: Sonata in G minor Op. 2 No. 12
Leclair, J-M: Sonata IV in B flat major from Troisième Livre de Sonates, Op. 5
Leclair, J-M: Sonata X in C major from Troisième Livre de Sonates, Op. 5
Leclair, J-M: Sonata XII in G major from Troisième Livre de Sonates, Op. 5


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Monteverdi & Rossi: Balli & Sonate*

Clematis, Zachary Wilder

*Works*

Monteverdi: Il settimo libro de madrigali, 1619 'Concerto'
Monteverdi: Il ottavo libro de madrigali, 1638 'Madrigali guerrieri et amorosi'
Monteverdi: Altri canti d'Amor (Book 8), SV 146
Monteverdi: Altri canti di Marte (Book 8), SV 155
Monteverdi: Ardo e scoprir, ahi lasso (Book 8), SV 158
Monteverdi: Ardo, avvampo, SV 152
Monteverdi: Armato il cor d’adamantina fede, SV 150
Monteverdi: Chi vol haver felice e lieto il core (Book 8), SV 162
Monteverdi: Dolcissimo uscignolo, SV 161
Monteverdi: Gira il nemico, insidioso amore (Book 8), SV 148
Monteverdi: Hor che'l ciel e la terra (Book 8), SV 147
Monteverdi: Il Ballo delle ingrate, SV 167
Monteverdi: Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda, SV 153
Monteverdi: Lamento della Ninfa (Book 8), SV 163
Monteverdi: Mentre vaga Angioletta, SV 157
Monteverdi: Ninfa che scalza il piede (Book 8), SV 160
Monteverdi: O sia tranquillo il mare, SV 159
Monteverdi: Ogni amante e guerrier, SV 151
Monteverdi: Perche t'en fuggi, o Fillide? (Book 8), SV 164
Monteverdi: Se vittorie sì belle, SV 149
Monteverdi: Su su, su pastorelli vezzosi, SV 166
Monteverdi: Vago augelletto (Book 8), SV 156
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Rossi, S: Il terzo libro de varie sonate, sinfonie, gagliarde, brandi e corrente, Op. 12


----------



## Bourdon

*Britten


CD 17

Hymn to St Cecilia
A Ceremony of Carols
 Missa brevis
Festival Te Deum
 Rejoice in the Lamb
Te Deum in C
Jubilate Deo

The King's College Choir Of Cambridge, Philip Ledger








*


----------



## Art Rock

*Karol Szymanowski: Complete Songs for Voice and Piano 4 (Iwona Sobotka, Reinild Mees, Channel Classics)*

The last of four CD's, each with a different singer - here soprano Iwona Sobotka. After I was less charmed by the singers of volumes 2 and 3, the final CD sounds a bit better to me, if not nearly as good as the first one. Singers' performances aside, I also get the feeling that some of these songs are not really at the level you would expect from a composer like Szymanowsky.


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds





Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2022


----------



## Enthusiast

Shaughnessy said:


> This was my first introduction to her - I was wildly impressed and have been adding her releases to my collection as soon as they're released.
> Charismatic performer, wonderfully graceful conductor.


I'm a huge fan! I must have nearly all of the records she is on (including a number of operas).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Shaughnessy said:


> This was my first introduction to her - I was wildly impressed and have been adding her releases to my collection as soon as they're released.
> Charismatic performer, wonderfully graceful conductor.


Re: the guy in the right of the picture getting an eyeful. I may have mentioned in the past that it doesn't help reduce the creep factor due to him looking like Woody Allen.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos
> 
> Johan Dalene (violin)
> 
> Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> April 2022


Silly cover, no one with a precious instrument risking the chance of tearing in the freezing cold.


----------



## espressivo dolente

Of the Fauré _Nocturnes_ recordings I own, easily the most impressive and idiomatic - to me - is Collard's, seconded, literally and figuratively, by this _Gramophone_ review of a host of recordings, well-worth the read: A guide to the best recordings of Fauré's Nocturnes I have not heard that magazine's top pick, Germaine Thyssens-Valentin on Testament, but should seek it out. (BTW, I would not be as harsh as Bryce Morrison is on the David Lively recording of them, regarding his as an interesting take, though I agree with the reviewer: Fauré himself would not be pleased...) On a personal note, these _Nocturnes _rank as one of the ten most moving experiences of my listening life; if they've somehow escaped you (or you've escaped them!) I beseech you to seek 'em out.


----------



## Shaughnessy

elgar's ghost said:


> Re: the guy in the right of the picture getting an eyeful. I may have mentioned in the past that it doesn't help reduce the creep factor due to him looking like Woody Allen.


You have to wonder, purely from the point of art direction, why this photo was chosen - The concept is expressed perfectly by her display of wild abandon but, as you've mentioned, the voyeur in the corner adds a very distasteful element that is wholly gratuitous - There must be some significance to the photo - She approved the design - but what that may be continues to elude me.


----------



## Enthusiast

Shaughnessy said:


> You have to wonder, purely from the point of art direction, why this photo was chosen - The concept is expressed perfectly by her display of wild abandon but, as you've mentioned, the voyeur in the corner adds a very distasteful element that is wholly gratuitous - There must be some significance to the photo - She approved the design - but what that may be continues to elude me.


I read the photo as representing the time (1920s/30s) and what was considered normal - desirable, even - behaviour for a red blooded man. At least Hollywood films from the time seem to normalise voyeurism. Fortunately, we have moved on.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Rogerx said:


> Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos
> 
> Johan Dalene (violin)
> 
> Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor's Choice
> Gramophone Magazine
> April 2022


I heard this in a colleague's office - Thought it was a fine performance - Excellent recording - Wide soundstage - but when I saw the cover I couldn't imagine what the concept was that the art director was trying to convey.

To me, it looks as if some of his punk buddies drove him out to the middle of nowhere and shoved him out of the car while it was still moving. While they're driving away - stopping and starting once he gets closer and stopping and starting over and over, he's shouting - "OK, guys, very funny - Ha-Ha - Knock it off - Hey, what the hell - Guys! - Guys! - Wait for me... Dudes, be cool... Hey, hey!... Don't leave me here!.. Please, guys, this isn't funny... Dudes, be cool! - Its's freezing out here, you pricks!"... and as the car recedes into the distance he can hear his friends laughing and shouting "What a chump"... They wave goodbye, keep driving, and about a mile or two down the road, they toss their beer cans along with his hat, gloves, scarf and violin case out the window ...

And just like that, Johan goes from "promising violinist" to "lunch for wolves".

I wonder if I can get a gig writing liner notes...


----------



## espressivo dolente

Bourdon said:


> Silly cover, no one with a precious instrument risking the chance of tearing in the freezing cold.


Yes, but it looks like he's racing to get it back inside!


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## espressivo dolente

Shaughnessy said:


> I heard this in a colleague's office - Thought it was a fine performance - Excellent recording - Wide soundstage - but when I saw the cover I couldn't imagine what the concept was that the art director was trying to convey - To me, it looks as if someone drove him out to the middle of nowhere, pushed him out of the car, and while they're driving away he's shouting - "Hey guys, very funny - Hey - Wait for me... Guys... Hey... Don't leave me here"... and the car just recedes into the distance.


It's something of a Sibelian trope, really, identifying him with Finland's snowy landscapes, which - at times - his music does seem to evoke.


----------



## Enthusiast

It's been a while since I played this. It turned out to be exactly what I wanted.










I hope that's not the conductor struggling with the high tide.


----------



## Shaughnessy

espressivo dolente said:


> *It's something of a Sibelian trope, really, identifying him with Finland's snowy landscapes, which - at times - his music does seem to evoke.*


No kidding, I was the one who wrote that joke, remember? -  - Even with rope-a-trope, having him running through the snow in the middle of nowhere with a really pricey violin is kind of a sketchy concept especially when you consider that my story about being abandoned by his beer-swigging punk buddies and winding up as some wolf's next square meal actually makes more sense than any other explanation.


----------



## Bourdon

*Netherlands Wind Ensemble

This is a CD with a very attractive program, the execution is exemplary.
Too bad Dvořák hasn't written more music for Wind Ensemble*


----------



## espressivo dolente

Shaughnessy said:


> No kidding, I was the one who wrote the joke, remember? -  - Even with rope-a-trope, having him running through the snow in the middle of nowhere with a really pricey violin is kind of a sketchy concept especially when you consider that my story about being abandoned by his beer-swigging friends to be some wolf's next square meal actually makes more sense than any other explanation.


The trope _is_ tired and shopworn, that's for sure. Has anyone checked to see if Dalene survived his (possibly) sub-arctic experience? Any bets on whether his next CD will feature South American composers?


----------



## OCEANE

Listened to No. 6 & No. 7


----------



## Malx

*Korngold, String Quartet No 3 - Doric Quartet

Janáček, String Quartet No. 2 'Intimate Letters' - Pavel Haas Quartet.*

Playing these works to get in the zone before a concert this evening. A well known fellow TCer and I are going to hear the Pavel Haas Quartet play both pieces along with a short Suk work - can't wait!


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn Church Music V - Denn er hat seinem Engeln


Mendelssohn Church Music V - Denn er hat seinem Engeln

Stuttgart Chamber Choir, Frieder Bernius


Mendelssohn: Denn er hat seinen Engeln (from Elijah)
Mendelssohn: Denn er hat seinen Engeln befohlen über dir, MWV B 53
Mendelssohn: Die deutsche Liturgie
Mendelssohn: Jauchzet dem Herrn alle Welt, Op. 69 No. 2 (Psalm 100)
Mendelssohn: Six Motets, Op. 79
Mendelssohn: Three Sacred Pieces, Op. 23
Mendelssohn: Vespergesang 'Adspice domine', Op. 121


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bizet, Symphony in C*

This is a lively recording in good stereo sound.


----------



## Vasks

_Attuned to Arvo_

*Part - Psalom (Sondeckis/ECM)
Part - Nekrolog (Jarvi/Virgin)
Part - In Principio (Kaljuste/ECM)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Perhaps because it was my first Mahler 1 (I remember the shade of red for the LP cover) but this is one of my absolute top Mahler 1s.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
Berliner Philharmoniker | Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: The Symphonies (Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young, Oehms, 12 CD's)*

It's been a while since I've gone through one of my Bruckner boxes. For the coming two weeks, I picked the Simone Young recordings. Playing CD 1: Symphony '00', the study symphony. More generic romantic than his mature symphonies, but still fun to listen to.


----------



## Rogerx

Home

Kian Soltani (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano)


Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821
Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73: No. 2. Lebhaft, leicht
Schumann: Myrthen, Op. 25
Soltani: Persian Fire Dance
Vali: Persian Folk Songs


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 5
Münchner Philharmoniker - Hans Knappertsbusch
live recording - march 19th 1959


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Vaughan Williams: The Wasps Overture, Lark Ascending. Delius: Florida Suite. English String Orchestra. Cond. Broughton. Nimbus Records.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Enthusiast

This is a record I fell in love with on first hearing. I continue to love it years later.


----------



## Malx

The first disc from this set.

*Debussy, The Solo Piano Works - Noriko Ogawa.








*


----------



## Jay




----------



## Knorf

*William Walton: *String Quartet in A minor
The Coull Quartet

An absolutely fascinating string quartet! For me, this whole disc is highly recommendable.


----------



## Enthusiast

Harvey Bird Concerto and some shorter works. This one took me a while to get into but it is now one I play quite often.


----------



## pmsummer

GUILLAUME DU FAY
_Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Blue Heron
Scott Metcalf - director
_
Blue Heron_


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Schonberg: Five Orchestra Pieces, Erwartung and Die Gluckliche Hand. Laszlo soprano, Engen Bass. Scherchen cond. Symphony Orchestra of Bavarian Radio. Orfeo.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Franck: Symphony in D minor
Poulenc: Organ Concerto


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Kooiman.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Prelude and Fugue A minor BWV 543*

from "18 Leipzig Chorales"
*"Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland" BWV 659-661
"Allein Gott in der Höh sei Ehr" BWV 662-664
"Jesus Christus, unser Heiland" BWV 665-666
"Komm, Gott Schöpfer, Heilger Geist" BWV 667
"Vor deinen Thron tret ich hiermit" BWV 668

Partite diverse sopra "O Gott, du frommer Gott" BWV 767*

Ewald Kooiman
Organ next to Art Rock's residence
(for non-insiders: Broederkerke, Kampen, NL)

Sorry, no cover available ... the Coronata series ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - various orchestral
(and occasional chamber) works part four of
four for late afternoon and early evening.

_Partita_ for double string orchestra (1948): a)
_Concerto Grosso_ for string orchestra (1950): b)
_Romance_ in D-flat for harmonica and orchestra (1951): b) and c)

a) with the London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult
b) with the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields/Neville Marriner
c) with Tommy Young (hca.)









_Sinfonia antartica_ [Symphony no.7] for wordless soprano,
wordless mixed choir and orchestra (1949-52): a)
Symphony no.8 in D-minor for orchestra (1953-55):
Symphony no.9 in E-minor for orchestra (1956-57):

all with the London Philharmonic Orchestra
a) with Norma Burrows (sop.) and the London PO Choir


----------



## Philidor

Just great stuff, imho.

*Eduard Tubin: Symphony No. 2 "The Legendary" (1937-38) *

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Arno Volmer


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Villa-Lobos: Orchestral Works- Genesis, Erosao, Amazonas and Dawn in a Tropical Forest. Czecho-Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra. Duarte cond. Marco Polo.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nos. 5 & 6








8 & 9 are no match to the other greats, but 5 & 6 are beautiful. Especially the early 5th could be a Mozart in Végh's hands.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Shaughnessy

pmsummer said:


> GUILLAUME DU FAY
> _Motets - Hymns - Chansons - Sanctus Papale_
> *Guillaume Du Fay*
> Blue Heron
> Scott Metcalf - director
> 
> _Blue Heron_


No offense, @pmsummer , but some of your covers (and this is actually one of the better ones) look as if they've lived through hard times, hard drinking, and several really bad-tempered ex-wives....


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonín Dvořák: Piano Quartets (Domus, Hyperion)*

A more or less random pick from the storage cabinet. Brilliant in every way. At the time I bought this one (around 1990), I used Gramophone and the Penguin Guide for guidance, and their reviews were highly encouraging (and spot on): ‘One of the most outstanding chamber music records I have heard for some time’ and 'Glorious pieces, and the playing of Domus is little short of inspired. An altogether outstanding chamber music record’.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enthusiast said:


> Harvey Bird Concerto and some shorter works. This one took me a while to get into but it is now one I play quite often.


_Bird Concerto with Pianosong_ - neat title. I suppose my obvious question has to be if there is any sort of connection here with Messiaen or, perhaps, Rautavaara?


----------



## Shaughnessy

Knorf said:


> *William Walton: *String Quartet in A minor
> The Coull Quartet
> 
> An absolutely fascinating string quartet! For me, this whole disc is highly recommendable.


Your recommendation certainly doesn't need to be seconded by me but for those reading, I too have found this string quartet to be oddly compelling - In a strange coincidence, I had this disc set up for tomorrow but I'm going to move it up to tonight - Have to work late - And this will keep me company during a break - It was just released on the 17th - Arrived today at the office - Presto now requires signatures on all deliveries.











*On This Shining Night: Music For Voice and String Quartet*

Roderick Williams (baritone), James Gilchrist (tenor), Sophie Bevan (soprano), Coull Quartet: Roger Coull, Philip Gallaway, Johnathan Barritt, Nicholas Roberts

*Works*

Barber: Dover Beach, Op. 3
Barber: Four Songs, Op. 13
Barber: Three Songs, Op. 10
Beamish: Tree Carols
Delius: I-Brasîl
Delius: Seven Songs from the Norwegian
Warlock: Corpus Christi
Warlock: Mourne no moe
Warlock: My gostly fader
Warlock: My lady is a pretty one
Warlock: My Little Sweet Darling
Warlock: Peterisms, first set
Warlock: Sleep
Warlock: Sorrow's Lullaby
Warlock: Take, O take those lips away
Warlock: The Fairest May
*This is a link to the label authorized complete disc -*



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lQAzCZLePgfWbbFUzyZo3c3HloAGbyLg8


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Hayden: The Piano Trios-Cd #1, Beaux Arts Trio. Philips. One of the best box sets I ever bought.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.6
Sergiu Celibidache & the Münchner Philharmoniker*









The Sixth might be one of my favourites of Bruckner’s Symphonies. This is a fantastic performance. 

*Franz Schubert: Symphony No.3
Manuel de Falla: El Sombrero de tres Picos
Albert Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane 
Modest Mussorgsky: 6 Lieder (arr. Markevitch)
Igor Markevitch & RIAS-Sinfonie-Orchester
Mascia Predit (Soprano)*








This is a beautiful collection of works, all performed exceptionally well. Roussel’s Bacchus… stood out as an interesting and powerful work. The Schubert Third is very enjoyable too but the Mussorgsky is the real surprise here. Markevitch’s arrangement works perfectly.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

If you're tired of Rodrigo's concerti, try these. (The idiom is much different, though.)


----------



## Itullian

Mozart sym. 41, Jupiter, Muti Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4


----------



## jim prideaux

Abbado and the BPO.....

Brahms-Haydn Variations and 4th Symphony.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

#7


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dulova Harps On

espressivo dolente said:


> Of the Fauré _Nocturnes_ recordings I own, easily the most impressive and idiomatic - to me - is Collard's, seconded, literally and figuratively, by this _Gramophone_ review of a host of recordings, well-worth the read: A guide to the best recordings of Fauré's Nocturnes I have not heard that magazine's top pick, Germaine Thyssens-Valentin on Testament, but should seek it out. (BTW, I would not be as harsh as Bryce Morrison is on the David Lively recording of them, regarding his as an interesting take, though I agree with the reviewer: Fauré himself would not be pleased...) On a personal note, these _Nocturnes _rank as one of the ten most moving experiences of my listening life; if they've somehow escaped you (or you've escaped them!) I beseech you to seek 'em out.
> 
> View attachment 170354


The Germaine Thyssens-Valentin recording is outstanding and a fave of mine so do seek it out! I think the preludes are my fave of hers though


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## espressivo dolente

Dulova Harps On said:


> The Germaine Thyssens-Valentin recording is outstanding and a fave of mine so do seek it out! I think the preludes are my fave of hers though


Mille mercis, Dulova.


----------



## Bkeske

*Fritz Reiner conducts Haydn* - Symphony No. 101 In D ("Clock") & Symphony No. 95 In C Minor. Fritz Reiner And His Orchestra. RCA Victor Red Seal 1964


----------



## jambo

Schubert's D 784 sonata in A minor has quickly become one of my all-time favourites. It's also nice to have such a wide range of interpretations, with some very different performances out of Kempff, Brendel, Ashkenazy and Kuyken. I really enjoy Brendel leaning into the tragedy of the work with a slow, powerful opening movement.

*Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D. 784

David Kuyken
Alfred Brendel (1987)
Wilhelm Kempff (1967)
Vladimir Ashkenazy (1966)


----------



## Red Terror

Some of Karajan's best work in this handy 3CD set. Fabulous.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

*Pierre Boulez conducts Manuel De Falla* - The Three-Cornered Hat & Harpsichord Concerto. The New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1976


----------



## sAmUiLc

*Information*

*Bizet* - Carmen Variations (after Vladimir Horowitz, 1968 version)
*Rachmaninov* - Utro (Morning), Op. 4 No. 2 (arr. Volodos)
*Rachmaninov* - Melodiya (Melody), Op. 21 No. 9 (arr. Volodos)
*Liszt* - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 in C sharp minor (after Vladimir Horowitz)
*Schubert* - Litanei (Litany), D. 343 No. 1 (arr. Franz Liszt, S. 562 No. 1)
*Schubert* - Aufenthalt (Resting Place), D. 957 No. 5 (arr. Franz Liszt, S. 560 No. 3)
*Schubert* - Liebesbotschaft (Love Message), D. 957 No. 1 (arr. Franz Liszt, S. 560 No. 10)
*Rimsky*-*Korsakov* - Flight of the Bumble Bee (arr. Georges Cziffra)
*Prokofiev* - Pieces from Cinderella: Gavotte (Op. 95 No. 2)
*Prokofiev* - Pieces from Cinderella: Orientale (Op. 97 No. 6)
*Prokofiev* - Pieces from Cinderella: Valse (Op. 102 No. 1)
*Tchaikovsky* - Scherzo from Symphony No. 6 (arr. Samuel Feinberg)
*Bach* - Largo from Trio Sonata No. 5, BWV 529 (arr. Samuel Feinberg)
*Mozart* - Turkish March (Concert Paraphrase by Volodos)
*Arcadi Volodos*, piano
Date: 1996


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Divertimenti III

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## opus55

Heitor Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras, Nos. 1 - 3
Nashville Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Alan Gilbert


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schumann 1st sonata / Liszt B minor sonata / Liszt Funérailles


----------



## sAmUiLc

D960


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann, Reimann & Mendelssohn: Intermezzo

Anna Lucia Richter (soprano)

Schumann Quartet


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Telemann again for me tonight :


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today I was an early bird, thus there was some time left:

*César Franck: Trois Chorals (1890)*

Choral No. 1 E major
Choral No. 2 B minor
Choral No. 3 A minor

Daniel Roth
Organ by Cavaillé-Coll in St. Sulpice, Paris










There are basically two main lines in interpreting the organ works of César Franck. The first one stems from Marcel Dupré, who played this music very straight, with few rubato, partially not observing the indications by Franck. The other one stems on Charles Tournemire who played with much rubato and fantasy, which is reported for Franck's own playing.

It is a pity that Tournemire's recording do not give a reliable picture of his playing. Tournemire's pupil Jean Langlais said, that Tournemire never played Franck's music the way as he did for the record, he was obviously confused by the restrictions of 78 rpm records. So Langlais' recordings are probably the best testimonial that we can get from Franck's organ music.

Daniel Roth, father of conductor François-Xavier Roth, is obviously member of the Tournemire-Langlais-line. I liked in particular the first chorale. Brilliant, but showing the greatness of the music.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Brahms - Double Concerto, Piano Quartet No 1 (arr Schoenberg)
Gielen/SWR SO; Kaplan, Geringas
This completes Vol 3 of the Gielen editions. Decent Brahms overall but nothing special.









Ginastera - Harp Concerto, Estancia, Piano Concerto
Batiz/Orquesta de la Cuidad de Mexico; Allen, harp; Tarrigo, piano









Bach - French Suites
MacGregor, piano


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Abbado and the BPO.....
> 
> Brahms-Haydn Variations and 4th Symphony.


Have read a number of comments/articles etc where reservations have been expressed regarding Abbado as a conductor, more particularly during his period in Berlin. Having listened to recordings from this cycle have no real idea why!


----------



## Philidor

The last of the Milano quartets.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 7 E-flat major KV 160 (Milano Quartet No. 6)*

Cuarteto Casals


----------



## Bachtoven 1

This was a mind-frying 2 hours! I heard them play all 5 in a single concert several years ago. So was that!


----------



## sAmUiLc

The Cavatina movement in the Sauer's 1st concerto is out-of-this-world beautiful!


----------



## OCEANE

Knorf said:


> *Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado











Watched live performance of Mahler No. 7 by Abbado and Lucerne Festival Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Irene Grafenauer (flute), Eckart Haupt (flute), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Thorsten Rosenbusch (violin), Simon Preston (organ)

Kammerorchester C.Ph.E Bach, Peter Schreier





Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051
Bach, J S: Concerto for 3 violins, strings & continuo in D major (reconstruction), BWV 1064R
Bach, J S: Concerto for Flute, Violin & Harpsichord in A minor, BWV1044
Bach, J S: Concerto for Three Keyboards in C major, BWV1064


----------



## Art Rock

*Georgy Sviridov: Piano Trio in A Minor, Piano Quintet in B Minor, Romance from the Snowstorm (Beethoven Trio Bonn, Avi)*

This is the fifth Sviridov CD that enters my player in the past few weeks. The first four ranged from not very good to decent. Here we have something else completely. The Piano Trio, composed in 1945 (revised in 1955), is an outstanding piece, almost at the level of Shostakovich' justly famous second. The Piano Quintet from the same year is a very fine piece as well. The CD ends with a nice bonus: the melodious Romance from the film music for The Snowstorm, transcribed for piano trio.

I have marked this CD for re-replaying soon.


----------



## Enthusiast

jim prideaux said:


> Have read a number of comments/articles etc where reservations have been expressed regarding Abbado as a conductor, more particularly during his period in Berlin. Having listened to recordings from this cycle have no real idea why!


I agree. His Brahms is truly excellent, I think. I do find him a little too slick in more Classical period repertoire but even then there were some gems.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Nielsen: Complete Symphonies


----------



## sAmUiLc

its content








Georges Cziffra, Bach, Busoni, Beethoven, Schumann, Chopin, Liszt - Piano Recital


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1994 CD release of "Piano Recital" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Enthusiast

elgar's ghost said:


> _Bird Concerto with Pianosong_ - neat title. I suppose my obvious question has to be if there is any sort of connection here with Messiaen or, perhaps, Rautavaara?


I haven't read up on it but I do find links between Harvey's music and the French Spectralists, who represent I suppose a development with roots in Messiaen. So not a million miles away. As for Rautavaara, I imagine you are referring to his Cantus Arcticus ("Concerto for Birds and Orchestra"). The music is not so similar and I think Harvey achieves a greater feeling of integration between the (recorded) birdsong and the orchestra (and piano). The Rautavaara used to make me smile as it somehow sounded to me as if a seagull was loose in a concert hall. I hear Rautavaara's music as about exploring moods while Harvey is more ... er ... rigorous somehow.


----------



## OCEANE

Great music for Friday listening.
For BWV 1068, IMHO almost all ensembles could play the Air beautifully but not everyone could bring out the glory and brightness of Gavotte...including this album...I'm a bit disappointed.


----------



## Bourdon

*Handel

The Wind Sonatas








*


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: The Symphonies (Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young, Oehms, 12 CD's)*

Playing CD 2: Symphony '0', the one Bruckner marked 'invalid'. Contrary to what many believe, this was actually composed _after _his Symphony No. 1, but he withdrew it after some negative criticism. Fortunately he did not burn the score, so we can still enjoy what is a very good Bruckner symphony - I actually prefer it over Symphony No. 1.


----------



## elgar's ghost

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 170387


What, you've lost him again? Try looking in the multi-story car park, love...


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica

Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liège, John Neschling


Respighi: Belfagor Overture
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica, P. 102


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Ralph Vaughan Williams - various vocal/choral works
part one for late morning and early afternoon.

The two early song cycles contain some real gems. Composed
during a time when the UK was still trying to play catch-up with
most of Europe some of these wouldn't have disgraced masters
of song such as Hugo Wolf, Gustav Mahler and Gabriel Fauré.

I admit that the _Sea Symphony_ is one of the RVW works I like
least of all, but it would seem quite sacrilegious to leave it out.

_The Fantasia on Christmas Carols_ is one of the real jewels in
the crown from RVW's early period. Heart-meltingly beautiful.

I have scaled the images up as some of the
info on the EMI covers is difficult to read.

_The House of Life_ - cycle of six songs for voice and piano
[Texts: Dante Gabriel Rossetti] (1903):
_Songs of Travel_ - cycle of nine songs for voice and piano
[Texts: Robert Louis Stevenson] (1901-04):

with Anthony Rolfe Johnson (ten.) and David Willison (pf.)









_Toward the Unknown Region_ - song for mixed choir and orchestra
[Text: Walt Whitman] (1906):

with the London Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult and Choir/John Aldiss









_A Sea Symphony_ [Symphony no.1] for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and
orchestra [Text: Walt Whitman] (1903-09):

with Sheila Armstrong (sop.), John Carol Case (bar.) and the London Philharmonic
Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult and Choir/Frederick Jackson









_Fantasia on Christmas Carols_ - version for baritone, mixed choir, organ and string
orchestra [Texts: anon. English folk sources] (1912):

with John Barrow (bar.), Gavin Williams (org.) and the Choir and String Orchestra
of Guildford Cathedral/Barry Rose









the above is the same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner​


----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude & Bach*

CD 1

*
















*


----------



## HenryPenfold

HenryPenfold said:


> *Concertgebouw - Haitink - Debussy - Ravel*................
> 
> 4 CDs of the finest French orchestral music, in performances that just might be the very best out there.
> 
> The Concertgebouw would become 'Royal' some years after these recordings were made, but that doesn't bother Philips 😆
> 
> I've listened to all 4 CDs twice through today and I've been in aural seventh heaven!
> 
> 
> View attachment 170324
> View attachment 170327


This morning I listened again to Debussy's Images and was staggered by how extraordinary the quality of the Concertgebouw Orchestra is in these performances. At least as good as the Berlin Philharmonic at its peak. Perhaps the Concertgebouw were _par excellence_?


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 4

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Perhaps because it was my first Mahler 1 (I remember the shade of red for the LP cover) but this is one of my absolute top Mahler 1s.


My top M1, too 👍


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> My top M1, too 👍



Friends for life....😃


----------



## SearsPoncho

Stravinsky - Wind Octet - Netherlands Wind Ensemble/Edo de Waart

R. Strauss - Sonatina #1 for Wind Instruments ("From an Invalid's Workshop") - Netherlands Wind Ensemble/Edo de Waart

The _NWE_ can even get me to like Strauss, which is usually impossible outside of the Four Last Songs.


----------



## Enthusiast

A good way to start today's listening.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Haydn: Piano Trios CD#2, Beaux Arts Trio. Philips.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends & Pohjola’s Daughter

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 8 (1887/90 Mixed Versions. Ed. Haas 1939)_
*Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky* • 1959 • Melodiya

Mravinsky's Austro-German Romantic repertoire is rather uncontroversial, in line with the trend at the middle of the last century. It is beautiful, full-bodied and full of vibrato, but the unmistakable Leningrad winds has given it an unique character that makes it so interesting, as least for me. This 8th has got its monumental moments as well as aggressive attacks. It could satisfy a lot of wishes. For me, the most impressive is that characteristic no-nonsense efficiency.


----------



## espressivo dolente

My Friday Fauré Foray (continued from yesterday). And yes, the CD of Germaine Thyssens-Valentin's performance of the _Nocturnes_ has been ordered, thank you Dulova and _Gramophone_. First up, some mélodies (a melodious word) and then the Beaux Arts Trio :


----------



## Enthusiast

This was a big hit. It is very short measure, however. Isn't it time for it to be reissued with a coupling?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - various vocal/choral works part 
two scattered throughout the rest of this afternoon.

I have scaled the images up as some of the
info on the EMI covers is difficult to read.

Mass in G-minor for unaccompanied mixed choir (1922):

with John Eaton (treble), Nigel Perrin (alt.), Robin Doveton (ten.), David van
Asch (bass) and the Choir of King's College Cambridge/Sir David Willcocks










_On Wenlock Edge_ - cycle of six songs for tenor, piano and string quartet, arr. for
tenor and orchestra [Text: Alfred Edward Houseman] (orig. 1909 - arr. 1923):

with Robert Tear (ten.) and the City of Birmingham Symphony
Orchestra/Simon Rattle










_Sancta Civitas_ [_The Holy City_] - oratorio for tenor, baritone, mixed choir,
semi-choir, distant boys' choir and orchestra [Text: _the Book of 
Revelation_] (1923-25): a)
_Whitsunday Hymn_ - version for tenor and unaccompanied mixed choir,
from _Three Choral Hymns_ for tenor or baritone, mixed choir and
orchestra [Text: Miles Coverdale, after Martin Luther] (1929): b)

a) with Ian Partridge (ten.), John Shirley-Quirk (bar.), the Bach Choir,
the Choir of King's College, Cambridge and the London Symphony
Orchestra/Sir David Willcocks
b) with Robert Doveton (ten.) and the Choir of King's College,
Cambridge/Sir David Willcocks









_Benedicite_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra
[Text: John Austen/biblical sources] (1929):

with Heather Harper (sop.), the Bach Choir and the London Symphony
Orchestra/Sir David Willcocks









_Magnificat_ - canticle for contralto, female choir and orchestra (1932):

with Helen Watts (sop.), the Ambrosian Singers, Christopher Hyde-Smith (fl.) and the
Orchestra Nova of London/Meredith Davies


----------



## realdealblues

*Edward Elgar*
_Violin Concerto in B Minor, Op. 61_
[Rec. 1978]








_Violinist:_ Ida Haendel
_Conductor:_ Sir Adrian Boult
_Orchestra:_ London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Messiaen: Oiseaux Exotiques, Ravel: Piano Concerto in G Major, Schoenberg: Piano Concerto*

Francesco Piemontesi, Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Jonathan Nott

Just released, disc won't arrive until next week, listening to download which is available in "My Library" on Presto's site.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4; Siegfried Idyll

Wiener Philharmoniker, Hans Knappertsbusch


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite & Schoenberg: Pelléas & Mélisande*

Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Jonathan Nott

*Works*

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande - Suite
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melisande, Op. 5


----------



## Philidor

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends & Pohjola’s Daughter
> 
> Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


Thank you for this inspiration! Just chose another conductor and orchestra ...

*Jean Sibelius

Lemminkäinen Legends op. 22
Tapiola op. 112*

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Nielsen:Maskarde, Danish National Orchestra and Choir. Cond. Schonwandt. Dacapo.


----------



## OCEANE

The album cover is as beautiful as the music.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Philip Glass*
Itaipu
The Canyon

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Atlanta Symphony Chorus (Itaipu)
Robert Shaw


----------



## Vasks




----------



## OCEANE

Cesar Frank's violin Sonata in A Major
Thanks streaming that allow me to discover this wonderful performance.


----------



## realdealblues

*Johannes Brahms*
_Serenade No. 1 in D, Op. 11
Serenade No. 2 in A, Op. 16_
[Rec. 2014]








_Conductor:_ Riccardo Chailly
_Orchestra:_ Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra


----------



## Philidor

I stayed at the Baltic Sea.

*Eduard Tubin: Symphony No. 3 D minor "Heroic"*

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Arvo Volmer










Like it.


----------



## Enthusiast

More of Gardner's Lutoslawski.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg (soprano), Maria Bernius (soprano), Werner Güra (tenor)

Kammerchor Stuttgart, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Frieder Bernius


----------



## OCEANE

Faure, one of the foremost French composers of his generation, composed so many beautiful piano music which I listen to much more than his popular Requiem. Stavy and Hewitt my favourite Faure pianists.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* - Symphony No. 4 in F minor (1934)
Dedicatee: Arnold Bax

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult
Performance duration: 34 minutes, 35 seconds
Recorded: Kingsway Hall, London, 3rd December 1953

Pristine Classical Hi-Res download, released 2 hours ago

This Andrew Rose stereo remaster is excellent, such an improvement over the original EMI releases. I rate the 1950s Boult RVW performances very highly, but the sound quality has taken a bit of the enjoyment away. These pristine classical releases are the solution!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Philidor said:


> Thank you for this inspiration! Just chose another conductor and orchestra ...
> 
> *Jean Sibelius
> 
> Lemminkäinen Legends op. 22
> Tapiola op. 112*
> 
> Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
> Leif Segerstam


An unbeatable Sibelius CD, IMVHO


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Symphonies Nos 12 & 15 - WDR SO, Rudolf Barshai.*

From this well known box set.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*SEE POST *14,571

Here is the first movement (from Pristine Classical's YouTube channel)


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Konzertstück; Overtures: Der Freischütz · Euryanthe · Oberon

Mikhail Pletnev (piano)

Russian National Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Hannigan is not as intense as Dubosc in the Grisey (Quatre Chants) that I listened to yesterday but she performs stunningly and dramatically and her conducting is very clear. The Haydn (Symphony 49) and the Nono are also excellent.


----------



## Malx

Another set getting an outing for the first time in a good while.

*Mozart, Symphony No 38 'Prague' - Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis.*

I recall buying the box mainly for his Haydn London Symphonies and the Boston Sibelius set. When it was first released Amazon had it for the ludicrously low price of £17.63 incl delivery, it was cheaper than buying the Sibelius set on its own at the time - a no brainer!


----------



## sAmUiLc

piano roll

its content.. from ebay
1. Partita for Violin solo no 2 in D minor, BWV 1004: 5th movement, Chaconne
2. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 1 in C major
3. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 2 in A minor
4. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 3 in G major
5. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 4 in E minor
6. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 5 in D major
7. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 6 in B minor
8. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 7 in A major
9. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 9 in E major
10. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 10 in C sharp minor
11. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 11 in B major
12. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 14 in E flat minor
13. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 15 in D flat major "Raindrop"
14. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 16 in B flat minor
15. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 20 in C minor
16. Preludes (24) for Piano, Op. 28: no 23 in F major
17. Transcendental Etudes (12) for Piano, S 139: no 5, Feux follets
18. Polonaises (2) for Piano, S 223: no 2 in E major
19. Transcendental Etudes (6) after Paganini, S 140: no 5 "La Chasse"
20. Transcendental Etudes (6) after Paganini, S 140: no 3 "La Campanella"


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 1 from this excellent set:


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I thought a wallow in dense angst would be a good way to start my day! This is an excellent new release.


----------



## Kiki

Enthusiast said:


> Hannigan is not as intense as Dubosc in the Grisey (Quatre Chants) that I listened to yesterday but she performs stunningly and dramatically and her conducting is very clear. The Haydn (Symphony 49) and the Nono are also excellent.


I think that Haydn #49 is stunning. It was a pleasant surprise when I first listened to this disc.


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Karine Deshayes / Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg / Emmanuel Krivine* • 2011 • Zig-zag

Mellow, smooth and crystalline; Karine Deshayes, who is French, did not sing with a conspicuous, stereotyped French-like pronunciation, (just listen to Ian Bostridge and you will see what I mean), which I suppose is a good thing because it sounds natural and effortless, although that makes following the text for a non-French-speaking person like me a bit more difficult.

Her singing is also subtle in the variation of moods and she definitely did not make a melodrama out of every word. Having said that, the overall dynamic range is actually very wide, and her change in dynamic levels at climaxes is extreme, in fact rather explosive when e.g. the poet wishes to go from Persia to India to China, or when an executioner chops off an innocent head. These moments are sonically quite shocking.

Not a head-turner that thrills on first listen, but it grows on me every time I listen to it.

This is a Shéhérazade black horse in my opinion.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 25*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Borovsky, Moiseiwitsch, Nyiregyházi, Wild, Cherkassky, Levitzki, Hambourg, Frager, Villa, Novães, Cortot, Bolet, Arrau, Bukrinski, Solomon, Cziffra, Richter, Kentner, Weber


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Vivaldi: 6 Bassoon Concertos. I Musci, Klaus Thunemann Bassoon.Philips.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125
Krassimira Stoyanova, Lioba Braun, Michael Schade, Michael Volle
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons
Recorded live at the Vatican, 27 October 2007

This is a very special performance, not because it was at the Vatican (which I don't care about), but because it's really, really good.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Knorf

*Hector Berlioz: *_Les Troyens_
Deborah Voight, Françoise Pollet, Gary Lakes, et al
Chœur et Orchestre Symponique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit

I'll probably break up listening to this tremendous, five-act opera over the next several days.


----------



## Bkeske

Just recieved some new power cords for my preamp and mono amps, so playing something I know well. Sounds very nice already.

*Szell conducts Sibelius* - Symphony No. 2. Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam. Philips 1965, Netherlands release


----------



## Floeddie

*Carl Nielsen - The Danish Symphonist CD6*


Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 33
Romance for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 2
Violin Sonata No.1 In A, Op. 9

Of the three works, I preferred the Romance for Violin and Orchestra. The Violin Sonata was over recorded, and the sound level on this CD was not equalized by the producer. Perhaps a revisit is in order.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Kodály, Schulhoff, Ravel: Works for violin and cello


----------



## deangelisj35

I've been working my way through Angela Hewitt's Bach box and I'm currently listening to Book One of The Well-Tempered Clavier. Evidently some people are less than taken with her interpretations. I think someone faulted her playing as "nice" but I am enjoying her performances.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - various vocal/choral 
works part three for the rest of today.

_Five Tudor Portraits_ for contralto, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra
[Texts: John Skelton] (1936):

with Elizabeth Bainbridge (alt.), John Carol Case (bar.), the Bach Choir
and the New Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir David Willcocks









_Serenade to Music_ for four sopranos, four contraltos, four tenors, two baritones,
two basses and orchestra [Text: William Shakespeare] (1938):

with Norma Burrows, Sheila Armstrong, Susan Longfield, Marie Heyward
(sops.), Alfreda Hodgson, Gloria Jennings, Shirley Minty, Meriel Dickinson
(alts.), Ian Partridge, Bernard Dickerson, Wynford Evans, Kevin Bowen
(tens.), Richard Angas, John Carol Case, John Noble, Christopher Keyle
(basses) and the London Philharmonic Orchestra









_Dona nobis pacem_ - cantata for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and large orchestra
[Texts: Walt Whitman/John Bright/liturgical sources] (1936): a)
_Fantasia (quasi variazione) on the Old 104th Psalm Tune_ for piano, mixed choir and
orchestra [Text: 16th century English translation of the original biblical text] (1949): b)

a) with Sheila Armstrong (sop.), John Carol Case (bar.) and the London Philharmonic
Orchestra/Sir Adrian Boult and Choir/John Aldiss
b) with Peter Katin (pf.) and the London Philharmonic Orchestra and
Choir/Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Malx

I bought this box when it came out but I can't really remember why it must have been cheap.

*Edit* - It was, £15 for 21 discs - its now OOP and looking at amazon, sellers are now asking silly money for it - maybe it wasn't a bad investment after all 

*Beethoven, Serenade op 8 - Heifetz/Primrose/Piatigorsky.*

Original cover









Box


----------



## sAmUiLc

its content
Earl Wild, Nikolay Medtner, Michael Rolland Davis - Medtner: Piano Music - Amazon.com Music


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Mouton: Missa Faulte d'argent & Motets*

Paul Bentley-Angell (tenor)
The Brabant Ensemble, Stephen Rice

*Works*

Mouton, J: Benedicam Dominum
Mouton, J: Confitemini Domino
Mouton, J: Gaude virgo Katherina
Mouton, J: Illuminare, illuminare, Jerusalem
Mouton, J: Laudate Deum in sanctis eius
Mouton, J: Missa Faulte d'argent
Mouton, J: O quam fulges in aetheris
Mouton, J: O salutaris hostia
One hour and 12 minutes of pure bliss to settle the mind down...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Andriessen, Mysterien*

This has something to do with Thomas a Kempis, but I can't read Dutch, so I don't know what the movement titles are. But it's all very serious.


----------



## Bruce

This evening's listening: 






































*Haydn *- Symphony No. 46 in B major - Antonio Janigro/Radio SO of Zagreb
*Wallingford Riegger* - Romanza for Orchestra - Alfredo Antonini/Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia-Roma

A short little work of only around 4 minutes in length. It took me quite a while to get used to Riegger's style, but I find it very representative of American music in the mid 20th century. 

*João Domingo Bomtempo *- Symphony No. 1 in E-flat major, Op. 11 - Álvaro Cassuto/Algarve Orchestra
*Johann Melchior Molter *- Clarinet Concerto No. 3 in G major, MWV6, No. 40 - Henk de Graaf (clarinet); Marien van Staalen/Amadeus Ensemble Rotterdam
*Saint-Saëns* - Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 - Frederick Minger (organ); Sergiu Comissiona/Baltimore SO

So far, this has proven to be quite a nice compilation of music. Many of the earlier Amazon big boxes were of varying quality, but the Organ Box has been quite good so far.


----------



## Bkeske

Watched an interview with the lead violinist, Jeffery Myers, today on an audiophile YouTube channel. Turns out he loves great audio equipment, vinyl, Jascha Heifetz, and also a musician himself. Also, as it turns out, from my original home town. Never heard of them, so decided to check out ‘his’ quartet.


----------



## Bkeske

*Boulez conducts Bartók* - Concerto For Orchestra. The New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1973


----------



## opus55

Dvorak: String Quartets, Op.51 and Op.105
Stamitz Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Bkeske

*Boulez conducts Ravel* - Daphnis Et Chloé Suite No. 2 / Pavane For A Dead Princess / Rapsodie Espagnole / Alborada Del Gracioso. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1971


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Honestly i could just listen to Telemann for the rest of the year and i'd be perfectly happy!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Partita No. 4 in D major BWV 828.
It's large in scale with its Allemande over 11 minutes by Levit (others around 6-7 minutes) and the whole partitas is some 30 minutes. Listening to Bach 6 Partitas countless times, every time is so involved.


----------



## Bkeske

*Szell conducts Brahms* - Double Concerto In A Minor. Oistrakh & Rostropovich with The Cleveland Orchestra. Angel reissue 1980’s, originally 1969


----------



## Rogerx

Gluck: Don Juan & Semiramis

Le Concert Des Nations, Jordi Savall


----------



## OCEANE

To my listening, John Field's Nocturnes are so pure....as pure as water, yet there is still a taste to look for.


----------



## opus55

Max Bruch
Violin Concerto No.1 in G minor, Op.26
Kyung Wha Chung, violin
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra | Rudolf Kempe









Johannes Brahms
Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op.45
Irmgard Seefried, soprano | George London, bass
Westminster Choir | New York Philharmonic | Bruno Walter


----------



## WVdave

Sarah Chang; Orpheus Chamber Orchestra 
Antonio Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (Vivaldi), and Violin Concerto in g, op.12 no.1, RV.317
EMI 946-3-94431-2, Album, CD, USA, 2007,


----------



## OCEANE

Haydn Cello Concerto No. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Daniel Speer: Kriegsgeschichten / War Stories

Musicalisch-Türckischer Eulen-Spiegel

Markus Miesenberger (tenor)

Ars Antiqua Austria, Gunar Letzbor


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Tone Poems, Vol. 3

Sinfonieorchester des Südwestrundfunks, Francois-Xavier Roth


Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
Strauss, R: Aus Italien, Op. 16


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: little time once again. Onto Vol 4 of the Gielen Editions.

Mendelssohn - Midsummer Night’s Dream Overture
Smetana - Bartered Bride Overture
Liszt - Mephisto Waltz
Wagner - Lohengrin Preludes Acts 1 and 3, Meistersinger Overture
Berlioz - Roman Carnival
Weber - Die Freischutz Overture
Strauss II - Emperor Waltz
Gielen/SWR SO


----------



## tortkis

Johann Wilhelm Wilms: The Piano Concertos Vol. 1 (BIS)
Op. 3 (1799), Op. 12 (1807), Op. 26 (1810)
Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano), Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens








These works strongly remind of Mozart's piano concertos but Wilms' individuality can be heard here and there. I am looking forward to recordings of the later concertos.


----------



## Floeddie

*Franz Schubert - Symphonies No. 8 & No. 9*

It's been a long time since I visited these, but they are a great way to enjoy the evening. Are there better recordings of these two works together?


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.


Bkeske said:


> *Boulez conducts Bartók* - Concerto For Orchestra. The New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1973


One of my favourites for this wonderful work. (Besides Solti/LSO, Kubelik/Boston and Iván Fischer. Special Guest: Celi/MPO)


Bkeske said:


> *Boulez conducts Ravel* - Daphnis Et Chloé Suite No. 2 / Pavane For A Dead Princess / Rapsodie Espagnole / Alborada Del Gracioso. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1971


"Boulez conducts Ravel" started my day.

*Maurice Ravel

Daphnis et Chloé
La Valse*

Rundfunkchor Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker
Pierre Boulez










Just brilliant. Much better than the clinical Dutoit recording imho. - Boulez/Mahler is a combination that doesn't work for me in some cases, in particular for Mahler 3, where I perceive his recording as clinical as Dutoit's Daphnis. Boulez displays everything very transparently, you could almost write down the score just using this recording. However, Mahler 3 with Boulez is my showcase for Mahler's statement “What is best in music is _not_ to be found in the notes.” - So I had some reservations when I saw that this disc was on the top of my list. But it is marvellous.

Great start of a saturday.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Paulus, Op. 36

Helen Donath, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Dusseldorf Symphony Orchestra, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos


----------



## Rogerx

Floeddie said:


> *Franz Schubert - Symphonies No. 8 & No. 9*
> 
> It's been a long time since I visited these, but they are a great way to enjoy the evening. Are there better recordings of these two works together?



Try the Muti set , bargain price , beside those on Chanson you have Gardner conduting.
Thumps up for both .


----------



## Art Rock

*Karol Szymanowski: King Roger (Polish State Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra Katowice, Karol Stryja, Henryk Grychnik, Andrzej Hiolski, Anna Malewicz Madej et al, Naxos, 2 CD's)*

Szymanowski's most famous opera about the King of Sicily (composed 1926) is well worth hearing. At least, I enjoyed listening to it again. YMMV of course.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Enthusiast

Floeddie said:


> *Franz Schubert - Symphonies No. 8 & No. 9*
> 
> It's been a long time since I visited these, but they are a great way to enjoy the evening. Are there better recordings of these two works together?


The (famous) Krips recordings of the two are coupled in a Decca Eloquence recording and are a good place to go. Or you could try Dausgaard who is fairly brisk.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The famous Op. 3, No. 2 is missing. Not a big deal!


----------



## Rogerx

Tomasi, Jolivet & Others: French Trumpet Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Roland Pöntinen (piano)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Fabien Gabel



Jolas: Onze Lieder
Jolivet: Concertino for Trumpet, String Orchestra and Piano (1948)
Jolivet: Trumpet Concerto No. 2
Schmitt, F: Suite for Trumpet & Piano, Op. 133
Tomasi, H F: Trumpet Concerto


----------



## OCEANE

The total time length of Gielen's Mahler 5 is more or less the same as others.
However, the 8:30 mins Adagietto is much shorter than others and I like this fast version.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ralph Vaughan Williams - various vocal/choral
works part four of four for this morning.

_An Oxford Elegy_ for narrator, small mixed choir and small orchestra
[Texts: Matthew Arnold] (1947-49):

with John Westbrook (nar.), the Choir of King's College, Cambridge
and the Jacques Orchestra/Sir David Willcocks









_Hodie_ [_This Day_] - Christmas cantata for soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir,
boys' choir, organ and orchestra [Texts: Biblical sources/Book of Common
Prayer/anon. English/John Milton/Martin Luther/Thomas Hardy/George
Herbert/William Drummond/Ursula Vaughan Williams] (1953-54):

with Dame Janet Baker (mez.), Richard Lewis (ten.), John Shirley-Quirk (bar.),
the Bach Choir, the Choristers of Westminster Abbey, Sir Philip Ledger (org.)
and the London Symphony Orchestra/Sir David Willcocks









the same recording and artwork but on EMI rather than Warner

_Songs of Travel_ - cycle of nine songs for baritone and piano, nos. 1, 3 and
8 arr. for baritone and orchestra by Ralph Vaughan Williams and 2, 4-7
and 9 posth. arr. by Roy Douglas [Texts: Robert Louis Stevenson]
(1901-04 - arr. by 1962):

with Thomas Allen (bar.) and the City of Birmingham Symphony
Orchestra/Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Rogerx

Josef Mysliveček: Complete Music for Keyboard

Clare Hammond (piano)

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Nicholas McGegan


Myslivecek: Easy Divertimenti (6)
Myslivecek: Easy Divertimenti (6) for keyboard
Myslivecek: Easy Lessons (6) for keyboard
Myslivecek: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in B flat major
Myslivecek: Keyboard Concerto No. 2 in F major
Myslivecek: Six Easy Lessons: Sonata 1
Myslivecek: Six Easy Lessons: Sonata 2
Myslivecek: Six Easy Lessons: Sonata 3
Myslivecek: Six Easy Lessons: Sonata 4
Myslivecek: Six Easy Lessons: Sonata 5
Myslivecek: Six Easy Lessons: Sonata 6


----------



## Philidor

I just got aware that 2022 is the 200th birthday of Franck ... time for "Les Béatitudes"!

*César Franck: Trois Chorals (1890)*

Choral No. 1 Mi majeur
Choral No. 2 Si mineur
Choral No. 3 La mineur

Jean Langlais
Orgue Cavaillé-Coll/Beuchet-Debierre dans la Basilique Sainte-Clotilde de Paris


----------



## Enthusiast

Dramatic.


----------



## Rogerx

*Kabalevsky: Symphonies Nos. 1 *& 2

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Darrell Ang

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Jacob Obrecht: Missa Grecorum*

*& motets*

The Brabant Ensemble, Stephen Rice

*Works*

anon.: Agnus Dei
anon.: Agnus Dei
Obrecht: Cuius sacrata viscera a 4
Obrecht: Mater Patris / Sancta Dei genitrix
Obrecht: Missa Grecorum
Obrecht: O beate Basili / O beate pater
Obrecht: Salve Regina (6 voices)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*de Févin: Missa Ave Maria & Missa Salve sancta parens*

The Brabant Ensemble, Stephen Rice

*Works*

anon.: Salve sancta parens
Bruck: Sancta Trinitas a 6
Josquin: Ave Maria ... Virgo serena
Févin: Ascendens Christus in altum
Févin: Missa Salve sancta parens
Févin: Missa Ave Maria
Févin: Sancta Trinitas
Févin: Sancta Trinitas a 4


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Cello Concerto, Symphony in G minor & Namouna

Torleif Thedéen (cello)

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## Enthusiast

I find this album quite special.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Sonatas.*


----------



## Philidor

Now some historic recording of organ music.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Toccata und Fuge F-Dur BWV 540

Max Reger: Fantasie über den Choral "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" op. 27*
(A mighty fortress is our God)

Hanns Ander-Donath
Organ in the Frauenkirche Dresden
Recorded 1944


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Borodin - Overture to "Prince Igor" (Svetlanov/Melodiya Angel)
Rimsky- Korsakov - Skazka - A Fairy Tale, Op. 29 (Brusilow/hnh)
Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Strings (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Heitor Villa-Lobos - _Chôros_, _Bachianas Brasileiras_
and piano concertos part one for this afternoon.
.
After putting my Vaughan Williams albums away at least
I didn't have to look too far for these next instalments! 

_Introdução aos Chôros_ for guitar and orchestra (1929):
_Chôros no.1_ for guitar (1920):
_Chôros no.2_ for flute and clarinet (1924):
_Chôros no.3_ [_Pica-páo (Woodpecker)_] for clarinet, bassoon, saxophone,
three horns, trombone and male choir [Text: based on a folk song of
the indigenous Pareci tribe of Mato Grosso] (1925):
_Chôros no.4_ for three horns and trombone (1926):
_Chôros no.5_ [_Alma Brasileira (Brazilian Soul)_] for piano (1925):

with the Orquesta Filarmónica de Gran Canaria/Adrian Leaper


_Bachianas Brasileiras no.1_ for a minimum of eight cellos (1930):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.2_ for chamber orchestra (1930):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.3_ for piano and orchestra (1938):


Piano Concerto no.1 (1945):


----------



## Philidor

Today is the Feast of Visitation. Mary, pregnant with Jesus, goes to see Elisabeth, pregnant with St. John the Baptist. Bach wrote some cantata to celebrate this day - "Jesu, Joy of Men's Desiring ... da da daa da da daa da da daa da .... "

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben" BWV 147*

Lisa Larsson, Bogna Bartosz, Gerd Türk, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman


----------



## espressivo dolente

There have been - and are - many excellent Delians, inc. his champion Beecham, but to my mind none compares to Norman Del Mar who brings to the work an especially apposite leisure and languor. Listening to this disc recalled a supreme test of my patience - but like Laura Nyro says, er sings, "that's a lot of patience to lose." It was early days in one of my academic jobs and at one of my boss's seemingly endless galas my wife and I were seated next to his boyfriend, who went on and on about how Delius was "no composer" and "can you imagine him writing operas?" and worse. Much worse. All of this delivered with an air of assurance and certitude that made the experience extra excruciating. My wife knew how painful this was for me, but counseled non-intervention and at particularly agonizing bits would squeeze my knee harder to urge forbearance, stay the course and let him continue without comment. I was sure glad when the table talk turned to Verdi.


----------



## Philidor

One more cantata to celebrate Visitation.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Meine Seel erhebt den Herren" BWV 10*

Yukari Nonoshita, Matthew White, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Ives: Music for String Quartet. Three short pieces, 2nd string quartet, Largo Risoluto 1&2, Halloween, Intermezzo and In Re Con Moto er al. Mondriaan String Quartet. ETCETERA Records, Amsterdam.


----------



## Enthusiast

The first two symphonies from this:


----------



## Merl

Some lovely early Schubert quartets from the Zemlinsky Quartet. The 4th is such an impressive quartet from young Franzie.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti played by: Alexandre Tharaud (piano)



Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K3 in A minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K8 in G minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K9 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K20 in E major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K29 in D major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K32 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K64 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K72 in C major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K141 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K208 in A major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K239 in F minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K380 in E major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K430 in D major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K431 in G major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K472 in B flat major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K481 in F minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K514 in C major
Scarlatti, D: Sonata K132 in C major


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Wolf: Orchestral Songs


----------



## Philidor

Prophétique.

*Aleksandr Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 7 op. 64 ("Messe Blanche"/"White Mass")*

Vladimir Ashkenazy
Marc-André Hamelin
Svjatoslav Richter


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Orchestral Suites Nos. 1-4

Wolfgang Schulz (flute)

Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Karl Münchinger


----------



## Enthusiast

One of Malkki's Bartok discs.


----------



## espressivo dolente

Deux petites perles de la plume de Fauré : _Morceau de concours, _suivi de la _Cantique de Jean Racine.

















_


----------



## Scopitone

*Saturday Symphony*
Bruckner No. 5
Sawallisch - BSO

Think I got this one recommended from a David Hurwitz video. I am often adding things to my Apple Music library from his videos.


----------



## Itullian

Playing and sound are fantastic. And you get ALL Beethoven's piano works.
Highly recommended.


----------



## Bourdon

*Richard Strauss

















*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, Book 2*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Joplin: Treemonisha. Houston Grand Opera. Deutsche Grammophon 1976.


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 2 and 3. Steinberg's 2nd is not quite as good as his 1st (which I listened to yesterday) but is good. The 3rd is excellent.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast, I've been eyeing that Steinberg Brahms cycle since DG released it...

Should I get it? 

But, sheesh, how many Brahms symphony cycles do I actually need? 😳


----------



## Bruce

Starting my day with the piano.































*Shostakovich *- Preludes and Fugues, Op. 87 - Nos. 17-21 - Igor Levit (piano)
*Liszt *- Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude - Kenneth Hamilton (piano)
*Wuorinen *- Scherzo - Peter Serkin (piano)
*Alkan *- Three Grandes Etudes, Op. 76 - Martin Laurent (piano)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> Enthusiast, I've been eyeing that Steinberg Brahms cycle since DG released it...
> 
> Should I get it?
> 
> But, sheesh, how many Brahms symphony cycles do I actually need? 😳


Lol! I've been eying it too and was gonna say something to that effect!


----------



## Philidor

Life is short.

*John Williams

Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 2
Theme from The Long Goodbye
Han Solo and the Princess from Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
Marion's Theme from Indiana Jones and the Raidsers of the Last Ark*

Anne-Sophie Mutter, violin
Boston Symphony Orchestra
John Williams










Now that I heard it I can adjust my priorities.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Heitor Villa-Lobos - _Chôros_, _Bachianas Brasileiras_
and piano concertos part two for the rest of today.

_Chôros no.6_ for orchestra (1926):
_Chôros no.7_ [_Settimino (Septet)_] for flute, oboe, clarinet, saxophone,
bassoon, violin and cello, with tam-tam ad lib. (1924):

with the Orquesta Filarmónica de Gran Canaria/Adrian Leaper


_Bachianas Brasileiras no.4_ for piano, arr. for orchestra
(orig. bet. 1930-41 - arr. by 1942):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.5_ for voice and eight cellos
[Text: Ruth Valadares Corrêa/Manuel Bandeira]
(1938 and 1945):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.6_ for flute and bassoon (1938):


Piano Concerto no.2 (1948):
Piano Concerto no.3 (1952-57):


----------



## sAmUiLc

Hatto or not, I like to listen to this set once in a while.


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: The Symphonies (Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young, Oehms, 12 CD's)*

Playing CD 3: Symphony 1. What a contrast with the Study symphony (00), this is already 'echt' Bruckner. Young chooses the original 1866 unrevised Linz version, prepared by Carragan (one day I will make a spreadsheet with the various versions that I have now of each Bruckner symphony).


----------



## RobertJTh

Continuing the Wetz traversal with his Requiem in B minor, op. 50.










Without exaggeration I can say that this must be Wetz' masterpiece, and one of the greatest romantic Requiems.
What makes it so special is that it's truly symphonic in nature, choir and soloists are treated like orchestral instruments, completely integrated with the dark-toned orchestral textures.
One could even call it a choral symphony, in the vein of Rachmaninoff's "The Bells".

There aren't that many striking melodies - that wasn't Wetz' _forte,_ but he more than compensates with colorful harmonies and original orchestral effects. Not that it's music that relies on effects - it's very inwardly directed music, with an intimate feel even at its most extroverted, powerful moments. The ending "Lux Aeterna" is transcendental, touching, magical.

The performance on CPO is serviceable, not brilliant. As ever with Wetz, beggars can't be choosers. There's another, much older performance at youtube, from 1960, recorded in Regensburg, sounding more animated than the CPO version, though it it's 10 minutes slower. But the orchestral playing and singing are definitely inferior.

The good news is that Wet'z Requiem will be performed at the Brucknerfest Linz, 30 september 2022. Let's hope a recording will be made!


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Adams: Century Rolls. Ax. piano Cleveland Orchestra cond. Dohanyi. 
Lollapalooza and Slonimsky's Earbox. Nagano cond. Halle Orchestra Nonesuch.


----------



## Dimace

Alexander, is very beloved composer to me. His symphonies are VERY good melodically and technically. This is well known to you. What, maybe, isn't is that Glazunov has also composed a lot incidental music, klavier Musik, etc. and among them one GOOD Ballet: *Die Jahreszeiten, Ballett op. 67. *

When I can't watch ballet on the stage (this is the correct way) I can only realise how good is the music by the way (how strong) is overpowering the missing dance. I can say that The Four Seasons are going WELL in this aspect. The music is good, vivid, sometimes triumphant (I have the feeling in some parts that I listen a Star War Variant) other times with a nostalgic or melancholic Nuance. The Winter is somehow weak ( I can't imagine many times the dancers performing) the Spring is better, the Summer equally good with a Waltz and a Barcarole doing mainly the job. What is VERY good is the Four Scene, The Autumn! Almost EVERY instance ist STRONG and the main theme, THE ADAGIO (the 6th sub scene) a MASTER WORK of the highest caliber. *Only to listen The ADAGIO someone can attend the Ballet on stage or - in our case- buy this EMI (USA) CD.* I don't know what stroke the composer to compose this instance (4.36 duration) but this, meine Freunde und Kammeraden, is music for the eternity. 

(the Valse de concert No1 und 2 which are also included in this CD are VERY good, and certainly, for my taste, equally good with those of the Wien Schule) VERY INTERESTING CD!


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Extraordinary playing and superb sound.


----------



## sAmUiLc

*Georges BIZET (1838-1875)*
CD 1
_Carmen Suite _(1875) [28:53]
_L'Arlésienne Suite _(1872) [33:34]
_Patrie! – Ouverture dramatique_, Op. 19 (1873) [12:09]
CD 2
_Symphony in C _(1855) [27:05]
_Jeux d'enfants (Petite Suite), _Op. 22 (1871) [10:46]
_La jolie fille de Perth Suite _(1866) [12:15]
*Joaquin TURINA (1882-1949)*
_Danzas fantásticas, _Op. 22 (1920) [15:32]







L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet
rec. May 1958 (Carmen, L'Arlésienne), October 1954 (Patrie!), May 1960 (Danzas fantásticas), October 1960 (Symphony in C, Jeux d'enfants and La jolie fille de Perth), Victoria Hall, Geneva, Switzerland. ADD
*







DECCA ELOQUENCE 480 0457* [74:56 + 66:07]


----------



## Manxfeeder

Obrecht, Missa Si Dedero

I really like Obrecht's music. You can see him making his way from the old writing style of Ockegehem to the imitative counterpoint which Josquin gets credited with. It's a shame he died when he did, because I think he would have overshadowed Josquin, who hit his stride after Obrecht died. (Okay, that's my opinion. Don't shoot me.) 

Anyway, this is a later work, with busy counterpoint combined with points of imitation. 

What I don't like about this recording is, the microphones sound like they're at the very back of the room, so a lot of the lines sound mushy. To appreciate what's going on, I have to listen to this with headphones.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Josquin, Missa Hercules Dux Ferrariae *


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven string quartet 1 & 2


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93; Overtures Coriolan, Op. 62; Fidelio, Op. 72b; Leonore III, Op. 72a
Berliner Philharmoniker | Herbert von Karajan









Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4 in F minor
New Philharmonia Orchestra | Adrian Boult


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach - Cello Concertos
Guido Schiefen - cello
WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln - Helmuth Froschauer


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Live coverage of the GFA international guitar competition final on facebook. Scarlatti with some guy now...Very good on a cedar top guitar (I prefer spruce) and great articulations and trills. The piece takes me back to when I discovered John Williams ages ago  ...and now Henze! Mad Lady MacBeth!!!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Works*


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

for track list..








Allegri: Miserere


Allegri: Miserere. Gimell: CDGIM339. Buy CD or download online. The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## OCEANE

Started the listening with Bach as always...


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Live coverage of the GFA international guitar competition final on facebook. Scarlatti with some guy now...Very good on a cedar top guitar (I prefer spruce) and great articulations and trills. The piece takes me back to when I discovered John Williams ages ago  ...and now Henze! Mad Lady MacBeth!!!


The Henze is a bold choice! Bream declared that movement unplayable when Henze first presented it to him. I don't know if Henze toned it down a bit or younger guitarists just have better technique, but it has been recorded several times and shows up in concert on occasion. Do you remember who played it? Marko Topchii could handle it. I'm looking forward to watching the finals after they finish streaming them. (So I can fast forward through the uninteresting parts!)


----------



## OCEANE

Edward Aldwell (1938-2006) was an American pianist and renowned for Bach interpretations. But there are only WT Book 1-2 and French Suites for Hanssler Classics available. I have listened to this album many times. IHMO, his interpretation is similar to Koroliov...smooth, limited contrast, emotion-controlled and the music sounds like played for himself (Suite No. 5 for example). I really love it and highly recommend.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Gaubert - Chamber Music

Trio Wiek: Christina Fassbender (flute), Justus Grimm (cello) & Florian Wiek (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Scriabin









I'm not too crazy about the Liszt sonata here, but love the Scriabin.


----------



## OCEANE

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 170460


One of the best interpretation of this sonata and outstanding recording by Kenneth Wilkinson of Decca.


----------



## OCEANE

Saraste and WDR - the symphony flows in convincing manner without over emotional in slow passages.

(WiKi Note: Saraste, a Finnish conductor, studied conducting at the Sibelius Academy with Jorma Panula in the same class as Esa-Pekka Salonen and Osmo Vänskä.)


----------



## Rogerx

Krommer: Octet Partitas Op. 57; Op. 69; Op. 79

Netherlands Wind Ensemble


----------



## MusicSybarite

Dulova Harps On said:


> Honestly i could just listen to Telemann for the rest of the year and i'd be perfectly happy!


Dreams for some would be others' nightmares.


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder, Neun Gilm Lieder op.10, Vier Lieder op.27 (Konrad Jarnot, Helmut Deutsch, Oehms)*

An intriguing rarity that I bought many years ago. Strauss' masterpiece, Vier Letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs) sung by a baritone and accompanied on the piano instead of a full-blown orchestra. The CD starts with 12 other songs, including perennial favourites like Zueignung, Ruhe Meine Seele and Morgen. They show Jarnot to be a sensitive Lieder singer - no wonder since he studied with Fischer-Dieskau. The qualities of Deutsch as pianist in the Lieder repertoire are of course well established. And the Vier Letzte Lieder? It's an interesting alternative, but the piano is a weak substitute for the sumptuous orchestral sounds in this work. But Jarnot sings them beautifully - I just hope that one day he'll record them with an orchestra.


----------



## OCEANE

This performance is worthy to listen to while I'm comparatively impressed more by his Mahler No. 5.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Janáček: Orchestral Works, Vol. 1

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Janáček: Capriccio for piano (left hand) & chamber ensemble, JW VII/12 'Vzdor'
Janáček: Sinfonietta
Janáček: The Cunning Little Vixen - Suite


*July 3th 1854 Leoš Janáček*


----------



## Art Rock

*Georgy Sviridov: Oratorio Pathetique 
Valery Gavrilin: A House on the Road
(Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra of Moscow Radio, Vladimir Fedoseyev, Relief)*

The last of my Sviridov CD's. I have the Oratorio Pathetique in a different rendition a well, but this version does not change my mind about that work - in fact, after about 10 minutes I gave up and switched to the Gavrilin (1939-1999) suite, which is unashamedly retro. Pleasant, but not more than that. Well, it was a free download of many years ago, so sometimes you get what you pay for.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Jay




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Honegger: Symphonies 2 & 3, Pacific 231


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Margaret Price / London Symphony Orchestra / Claudio Abbado* • 1987 • DG

I suppose in a way this is a perfect performance, in terms of realising and executing the music. Great singing. Great moulding of shape and words. I really cannot think of anything to complain about here. However, I cannot think of anything exciting to say either. Very good it certainly is. A _professional_ job at the end of the day, if you see what I mean. Come tomorrow the musicians will have moved on. but really, what do you expect?. Oh, it really is not bad. It is very good.


----------



## Bruce

I'm finishing up my evening with a rather eclectic mix of a few chamber works.














































*Rebecca Clarke* - Passacaglia on an Old English Tune - Marcin Murawski (violin); Hanna Holeska (piano) 

I've listened to a few of the tracks on this CD, entitled Passacaglias, and they're all quite interesting. 

*Saariaho *- Lichtbogen - Avanti! Chamber Orchestra
*Mozart* - String Quartet No. 14 in G major, K.387 - Alban Berg Quartet. 

I believe this is my favorite recording of this excellent work. 

*Telemann* - Fantasy No. 1 in A major for solo oboe - Heinz Holliger (oboe)
*Penderecki *- Capriccio for Oboe and 11 Strings - Holliger (oboe), sols.
*Thomas Fortmann* - Burla for Elena and Greta - Gaia Festival
*Brahms *- Trio in A minor for Clarinet, Cello, and Piano, Op. 114 - Ensemble Kheops


----------



## WVdave

Tchaikovsky; Symphony No. 6 In B Minor Op. 74 ("Pathétique") 
New York Philharmonic, Dimitri Mitropoulos
Columbia Masterworks – ML 5235, Vinyl, LP, Mono, US, 1958.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Il Trovatore

Dame Joan Sutherland ( Leonora)Luciano Pavarotti (Manrico), Ingvar Wixell (Il Conte di Luna), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Ferrando), , Marilyn Horne (Azucena), Graham Clark (Ruiz), Norma Burrowes (Ines), Peter Knapp (Un vecchio zingaro), Wynford Evans (Un messo)

National Philharmonic Orchestra, The London Opera Chorus
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1976-09-08
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bachtoven 1 said:


> The Henze is a bold choice! Bream declared that movement unplayable when Henze first presented it to him. I don't know if Henze toned it down a bit or younger guitarists just have better technique, but it has been recorded several times and shows up in concert on occasion. Do you remember who played it? Marko Topchii could handle it. I'm looking forward to watching the finals after they finish streaming them. (So I can fast forward through the uninteresting parts!)


It turned out that "some guy" was the winner in the end. Lovro Peretić from Croatia, who was first out. Marko Topchii of the Ukraine was 2nd out and also 2nd prize winner.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Of the several Pogo CDs I own, I like this one the best. His playing is simply breathtaking.. more than one way I should say.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Lever du jour ...

*Maurice Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé*

EuropaChorAkademie
SWR Symphony Orchestra
Michael Gielen










Oops ... a dark horse in this field? Really great moments ...


----------



## Art Rock

*Karol Szymanowski: Concert Overture, Symphonies No. 1 and No. 4, Study in B flat minor (Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Antoni Wit, Jan Krysztof Broja, Naxos)*

My final Szymanowski CD to replay. Saving the best for last. The early Concert Overture is not particularly well-known, but it is a wonderful late romantic piece. Combining his first and last symphony on one CD is an interesting idea. The first is less frequently recorded than the other three, and Wit's version makes you wonder why. The fourth, "Symphonie Concertante" with the substantial piano part, I also have in the Rattle/Andsnes version - but I much prefer the one on this CD. There is also a short but wonderful bonus, the third Etude from Opus 4, orchestrated by Filtelberg. A fantastic CD.


----------



## sAmUiLc

its content..





Annie's Song and Other Galway Favorites by James Galway on Amazon Music - Amazon.com


Check out Annie's Song and Other Galway Favorites by James Galway on Amazon Music. Stream ad-free or purchase CD's and MP3s now on Amazon.com.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Tsaraslondon

An excellent performance of an absolutely gorgeous Mass by Spanish Baroque composer, Francisco Valls. It's many, many years now since I discovered this work and it really is very beautiful.


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: The Symphonies (Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young, Oehms, 12 CD's)*

Playing CD 4: Symphony 2. A Bruckner symphony I like better than many others - for me it is on par with the 5th and 6th. Young chooses the original 1872 version, prepared by Carragan (one day I will make a spreadsheet with the various versions that I have now of each Bruckner symphony).


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> Enthusiast, I've been eyeing that Steinberg Brahms cycle since DG released it...
> 
> Should I get it?
> 
> But, sheesh, how many Brahms symphony cycles do I actually need? 😳


I have quite a few sets myself but I do have an interest (based on earlier ignorance) in Steinberg. I do think these find a distinct place in my collection and they are certainly very good. The sound is not bad - perhaps just a touch harsh.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Delius*

The Walk To Paradise Garden
Intermezzo & Serenade from 'Hassan'
A Song Before Sunrise
Intermezzo from 'Fennimore & Gerda'
On Hearing The First Cuckoo In Spring
Summer Night On The river
Air & dance
La Calinda from 'Koanga'

Neville Marriner, Academy Of St. Martin In the Fields Decca. Although under 44 minutes, this CD is a long time favourite of mine. Recorded in the 1970s....... Glorious sound and the playing and direction is superlative.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Schumann - Scenes from Goethe’s Faust, Manfred Overture, Bride of Messina Overture, Symphony 1
Gielen/SWR SO; Stuttgart Radio SO


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concerti con Molti Strumenti Vol.2

Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi


----------



## MrTortoise

*Bruckner Symphony No. 3 in d minor*

This cycle of Bruckner Symphonies is my new listening project.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Symphonies 2 and 3. Steinberg's 2nd is not quite as good as his 1st (which I listened to yesterday) but is good. The 3rd is excellent.


VERY nice to have you active again also in this thread, my dearest!


----------



## Dimace

MrTortoise said:


> *Bruckner Symphony No. 3 in d minor*
> 
> This cycle of Bruckner Symphonies is my new listening project.


You will not be disappointed. Eugen is VERY good with the Austrian.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Superb Gramophone Award winning recording of the original version of Vaughan Williams' Second Symphony.


----------



## Philidor

Re-entering the universe of Dvořák's chamber music.

*Antonín Dvořák

Piano Trio No. 1 B-flat major op. 21
Piano Trio No. 2 G minor op. 26*

Suk Trio


----------



## Merl

A great set. Thank you Modiglianis for giving us the most consistently excellent Schubert cycle around (IMO).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Heitor Villa-Lobos - _Chôros_, _Bachianas Brasileiras_ and
piano concertos part three of three for this morning.

_Chôros no.8_ for orchestra (1925):
_Chôros no.9_ for orchestra (1929):


_Bachianas Brasileiras no.7_ for orchestra (1942):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.8_ for orchestra (1944):
_Bachianas Brasileiras no.9_ for string orchestra (1945):


Piano Concerto no.4 (1952):
Piano Concerto no.5 (1954):


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Johannes Brahms*
Liebeslieder Waltzes, op. 52
New Liebeslieder Waltzes, op. 65

Seven Evening Songs:
Waldesnacht, op. 63, no. 3
Der Abend, op. 64, no. 2
Nächtens, Op. 112 No. 2
Abendständchen, Op. 42 No. 1
O schöne Nacht, Op. 92 No. 1
Abendlied, Op. 92 No. 3
Rote Abendwolken, Op. 103 No. 11

Norman Mackenzie & John Wustman, four-hand piano
Robert Shaw Festival Singers
Robert Shaw


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Orchestral Works

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui

Debussy: Images for orchestra, L. 122
Debussy: La Mer
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune


----------



## OCEANE

Art Rock said:


> *Anton Bruckner: The Symphonies (Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young, Oehms, 12 CD's)*
> 
> Playing CD 4: Symphony 2. A Bruckner symphony I like better than many others - for me it is on par with the 5th and 6th. Young chooses the original 1872 version, prepared by Carragan (one day I will make a spreadsheet with the various versions that I have now of each Bruckner symphony).


Looking forward to your experience on the 3rd and 4th.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Many moons ago I had the RCA box set of Previn's Vaughan Williams cycle on LP. I remember the 3rd as being particularly fine, and it is indeed a wonderful performance. 

As a lesson in contrasts, the fourth makes a great coupling and this too is a very fine performance.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> VERY nice to have you active again also in this thread, my dearest!


Thank you. And you - you seem not to be posting so much these days?


----------



## Enthusiast

Tsaraslondon said:


> Superb Gramophone Award winning recording of the original version of Vaughan Williams' Second Symphony.


The performance and sound are great. But tell us: what do you think of the extra music, the music VW edited out of the final version of the work?


----------



## MrTortoise

*BWV 10 - Meine Seel erhebt den Herren
BWV 147 - Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben*


----------



## Malx

*Canteloube, Chants d'Auvergne - Veronique Gens, Orchestre National de Lille, Jean-Claude Casadesus.*

This and the Natania Davrath recordings are my preferred recordings of these songs - I find a lot of the big name sopranos just aren't idiomatic enough to make the songs work for me.


----------



## Chilham

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7

Simone Young, Philharmoniker Hamburg


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, String Quartet No 4 D46 - Tanayev String Quartet.*

This weeks selection on the string quartet thread, this is a recording I don't own but have been enjoying via Qobuz/Spotify.


----------



## Bourdon

*Hamza El Din*

*"The Whater Wheel"

I love this recording that I discovered about fifty years ago. The oud with its wealth of overtones and resourceful inventive play make this my favorite piece of this gifted oud player. 

A classic in my opinion








*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> The performance and sound are great. But tell us: what do you think of the extra music, the music VW edited out of the final version of the work?


To be honest I can't really comment. I no longer have a recording of the later version and it's a long time since I heard it. I bought this one on CD because so many people (and publications) recommended it to me. 
There is a review on Music Web International that discusses the extra music that Vaughan Williams edited out.


----------



## Rogerx

Janacek: Glagolitic Mass & Sinfonietta

Christiane Libor (soprano), Ewa Marciniec (alto), Timothy Bentch (tenor), Wojciech Gierlach (bass) & Jarosław Malanowicz (organ)

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, with Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Antoni Wit.


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Maria Ewing / City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra / Simon Rattle* • 1989 • EMI

The fudging of the melodic line is, idiosyncratic to say the least. Trying too hard to sound sensual? Perhaps. The result sounds a bit pretensions to me, I'm afraid. Having said that, there are still many interesting moments in this performance, certainly more _interesting_ than the _professional_ job of Price/Abbado.

The reverberant recording makes a rather uncomfortable listen though.


----------



## Chilham

Franck: Violin Sonata in A Major

Alina Ibragimova, Cédric Tiberghien


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bach: Coffee and Peasant Cantatas. Kirby sopran. Cond. Hogwood. Academy of Ancient Music. L'Oiseau-Lyre.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Canteloube, Chants d'Auvergne - Veronique Gens, Orchestre National de Lille, Jean-Claude Casadesus.*
> 
> This and the Natania Davrath recordings are my preferred recordings of these songs - I find a lot of the big name sopranos just aren't idiomatic enough to make the songs work for me.


Highly recommended by David Hurwitz - I think he got this one right!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Janacek: Glagolitic Mass & Sinfonietta
> 
> Christiane Libor (soprano), Ewa Marciniec (alto), Timothy Bentch (tenor), Wojciech Gierlach (bass) & Jarosław Malanowicz (organ)
> 
> Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, with Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Antoni Wit.


Highly recommended by David hurwitz, I think he got this one right!


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records_

*Offenbach - Overture to "Orpheus in the Underworld" (Batalova/Balkanton)
Johann Strauss, Jr - Vienna Blood Waltz (Boskovsky/London STS)
Richard Strauss - Sonatina #1 for Winds "From an Invalid's Workshop" (de Waart/Philips)*


----------



## Philidor

Just wonderful.

*César Franck: Trois Chorals (1890)*

Choral No. 1 Mi majeur
Choral No. 2 Si mineur
Choral No. 3 La mineur

Marie-Claire Alain
Cavaillé-Coll Organ of the Église Saint-Francois de Sales, Lyon, France










Second and third chorale just flashed me. So great ...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Johann Wilhelm Wilms: the Piano Concertos, Vol. 1*

Ronald Brautigam, Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens

*Works*

Wilms: Concerto for harpsichord or pianoforte Op. 3
Wilms: Piano Concerto in C major, Op. 12
Wilms: Piano Concerto in D major, Op. 26


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Estonian Premieres*

Estonian Festival Orchestra
Paavo Järvi

*Composers*

Aints, Tauno (b.1975)
Kõrvits, Tõnu (b.1969)
Krigul, Ülo (b.1978)
Sumera, Lepo (1950-2000)
Tulve, Helena (b.1972)


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 4 (Staatskapelle Dresden, Giuseppe Sinopoli, Juliane Banse, Hänssler)*

Not too long ago I played Sinopoli's interpretation of M4 with the Philharmonia Orchestra (Edita Gruberova singing) on DG as part of his complete Mahler box. Now we have him with the Staatskapelle Dresden and Juliane Banse. At well over an hour, this is one of the slower renditions, but Sinopoli holds it together very well (in general, I have a high regard for him as Mahler conductor). Banse is a bit less convincing, but still OK.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two CDs from the growing Antonini Haydn series. These are really very good!


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concerti con titoli

Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi


Vivaldi: Concerto for flute, violin, oboe & bassoon in F major, RV 570 'La tempesta di mare'
Vivaldi: Concerto for strings 'Il riposo - per il Santissimo Natale', RV 270
Vivaldi: Concerto funebre in B flat major RV579
Vivaldi: Concerto in A major RV552
Vivaldi: Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV531
Vivaldi: Flute Concerto, Op. 10 No. 2 in G minor, RV 439 'La notte'
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in D major, RV234 'L'Inquietudine'


----------



## elgar's ghost

Zoltán Kodály - various works scattered throughout the rest of today.
Once again the comments in italics are adapted from a previous post.​
_I've lived with these recordings for a long time, and most of __Kodály's__ essential output is to be found here. Enjoyable as it all is, there are nevertheless some outliers which I have yet to investigate - the two string quartets, some keyboard works and maybe a few more choral pieces. ZK was hardy prolific, but nevertheless composed rather more music than I originally thought, and I would at some juncture like to explore some of the more uncharted territory. _

(and as of now I still haven't...)

Cello sonata op.4 (1909-10):
Sonata for solo cello op.8 (1915):
_Three Choral Preludes_ for cello and piano,
after pieces attributed to J.S. Bach (1924):









_Adagio_ for cello and piano (1905):
Duo for violin and cello op.7 (1914):
_Capriccio_ for solo cello (1915):
_Hungarian Rondo_ for cello and piano (1917):
_Sonatina_ for cello and piano (1909 and 1922):
Transcription for cello and piano of J.S. Bach's _Prelude and Fugue_
in E-flat minor/D-sharp minor for harpsichord BWV853 (1951):









_Psalmus Hungaricus_ for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra op.13
[Text: Mihály Vég, after _Psalm LV_] (1923):
_Missa brevis_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir
and organ/harmonium - arr. for soprano, mezzo-soprano, alto, tenor,
bass, children's choir, mixed choir, organ and orchestra
(orig. 1942-44 - arr. 1948):









_Summer Evening_ - idyll for orchestra (1906 - rev. 1929):
_Theatre Overture_ for orchestra (1926):
Suite for orchestra from the opera _Háry János_ (1926-27):
_Marosszéki táncok_ [_Dances of Marosszék_] for piano,
arr. for orchestra (orig. 1923-27 - arr. 1929):
_Galántai táncok_ [_Dances of Galánta_] - five pieces for orchestra (1933):
_'Peacock' Variations_ - variations on a Hungarian
folk song for orchestra (1937-39):
Concerto for orchestra (1939-40):
Symphony in C for orchestra (begun 1930s, compl. 1961):


----------



## espressivo dolente

Owing to circumstances beyond my control, _des_ _choses ennuyeuses_, I was robbed of my Saturday opera (or operetta) so it's on tap for today. I like Offenbach, whose music is often superior to its theatrical packaging. _La vie parisienne_ always seemed peculiar to me, like something missing or abridged. Turns out that is the case (!): Are We Finally Getting The Full Original Version Of “La Vie Parisienne”? - Operetta Research Center For example, original poster from Jules Chéret (1866) says 5 acts, we only get 4. Still, one way or another, it's a lotta fun. Love Gardefeux, what a great name for him.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Thank you. And you - you seem not to be posting so much these days?


Yes! Mainly I'm doing this at Weekends. I'm reading / visiting almost daily the community and at the WE I do also some posting.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Barber and Korngold: Concertos for Violin and Orchestra. Shaham violin, cond. Previn London Symphony Orchestra. Korngold: Much Ado About Nothing. Shaham violin, Previn piano. Deutsche Grammophone.


----------



## Bkeske

Watching the combination of the German and Ukrainian Youth Symphony Orchestra’s perform live from the Berlin Philharnonie via the Digital Concert Hall.

Todays program:


----------



## Philidor

Today is the 3rd sunday after Trinity.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis" BWV 21*

Barbara Schlick, Gérard Lesne, Howard Crook, Peter Harvey 
Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok wrote a lot of piano music, some of it mature and very very good. But I rarely see it mentioned here and I rarely play it myself. Listening today I am not sure why.










The Piano Sonata, Out of Doors, Petite Suite, 9 Little Pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Janacek: Sinfonietta & Taras Bulba

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Charles Mackerras



*Leoš Janáček ( 3 July 1854 – 12 August 1928)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Emil Tabakov: Symphony No. 1, Viola Concerto (Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Emil Tabakov, Alexander Zemtsov, Toccata)*

Emil Tabakov (1947) is a Bulgarian conductor, composer and double-bass player. Toccata recorded a series of CD's with his works. Symphony No. 1 (1981) reminds me a bit of Kancheli style-wise, and is an interesting composition. The impressive Viola Concerto (2007) is a welcome addition to the still too small concertante repertoire for this expressive instrument.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Wow, I went away for a few months (work stuff) and the whole forum changed... at any rate, cataloging CDs and listening to some I've not yet had a chance to hear. Elgar to start...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

HenryPenfold said:


> Highly recommended by David Hurwitz - I think he got this one right!


Makes a change. 

However I already have De Los Angeles/Jacquillat, Gomez/Handley and Moffo/Stokowski (in a smaller selection). Have heard Grey/Cohen, Davrath/De La Roche, Te Kanawa/Tate, Von Stade/Almeida. None of them is without merit, but do I really need to hear another?


----------



## Tsaraslondon

espressivo dolente said:


> Owing to circumstances beyond my control, _des_ _choses ennuyeuses_, I was robbed of my Saturday opera (or operetta) so it's on tap for today. I like Offenbach, whose music is often superior to its theatrical packaging. _La vie parisienne_ always seemed peculiar to me, like something missing or abridged. Turns out that is the case (!): Are We Finally Getting The Full Original Version Of “La Vie Parisienne”? - Operetta Research Center For example, original poster from Jules Chéret (1866) says 5 acts, we only get 4. Still, one way or another, it's a lotta fun. Love Gardefeux, what a great name for him.
> 
> View attachment 170486
> 
> 
> View attachment 170487


I think it's my favourite Offenbach and I really love this recording. It exudes such _joie de vivre_. It always reminds me of my father, who adored Offenbach. _La vie parisienne _was the last of the three Offenbach operettas he conducted before his untimely death at the age of 47.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Carter: String quartets 1 and 5. Pacifica Quartet. Naxos.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Dvorak's Biblical Songs Op. 99, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau/Jorg Demus. Impossible not to just stop and marvel at Fischer-Dieskau's voice...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Andrew Davis is an experienced Vaughan Williams conductor and this live 2007 Proms performance, before an admirably quiet and attentive audience, is very good indeed.

The Mass in G Minor under Andrew Carwood was recorded the same year in All Saints Church, Tooting and is also very fine.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Nos. 27, 28 & 29 “Hammerklavier”

Wilhelm Backhaus (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

I have a soft spot for Britten's three parables for church performance. They seem unjustly neglected. Minimal instrumental forces, wonderful vocal writing. A compelling drama. Shouldn't someone record new versions of them? Britten set the bar high, though.


----------



## Itullian

Amazing playing


----------



## Enthusiast

This week's quartet is early Schubert - the D46 quartet. Listened to the version from this set.


----------



## Enthusiast

The 4th finishes my play through of this set. It really is a cracker - probably the best of the set and that is saying something.


----------



## jambo

I love these two piano box sets, endless enjoyment from both of them.

*Schubert: *Wanderer Fantasy in C major, D 760
*Schubert: *Three Piano Pieces, D 946
*Schubert: *Andante in A major, D 604
*Schubert: *Allegretto in C minor, D 915
*Schubert: *Two Scherzi, D 593
*Schubert: *13 Variations on a Theme by Anselm Hüttenbrenner, D 576
*Beethoven: *Variations and Fugue in E flat major, Op. 35, "Eroica"
*Beethoven: *6 Variations on an Original Theme in F major, Op. 34

Wilhelm Kempff (piano)
1971-1972









-

*Beethoven: *33 Variations on a Waltz by Diabelli in C major, Op. 120

Alfred Brendel (piano)
2001 Live


----------



## MrTortoise

jambo said:


> I love these two piano box sets, endless enjoyment from both of them.


Jealous! Two sets I would love to possess.


----------



## Philidor

More Dvořák.

*Antonín Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 1 A major op. 5*

Panocha Quartet
Jan Panenka, piano


----------



## opus55

Camille Saint-Saëns
Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2
Malmö Symphony Orchestra | Marc Soustrot


----------



## Philidor

Now the chorale cantata for today.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ach Herr, mich armen Sünder" BWV 135*

Pascal Bertin, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## sAmUiLc

track list..




__





Guitar Music Of Argentina, Vol. 1 - 8.555058 | Discover more releases from Naxos


Conveniently buy, stream or download at Naxos anytime. Add 8.555058 from Naxos to your classical music collection today.



www.naxos.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

track list..





Lauro: Guitar Music, Vol. 1 - Venezuelan Waltzes - 8.554348 | Discover more releases from Naxos


Conveniently buy, stream or download at Naxos anytime. Add 8.554348 from Naxos to your classical music collection today.



www.naxos.com


----------



## Bruce

One work for my afternoon listening, but it's kind of long.


----------



## Bourdon

*Kodály*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> Andrew Davis is an experienced Vaughan Williams conductor and this live 2007 Proms performance, before an admirably quiet and attentive audience, is very good indeed.
> 
> The Mass in G Minor under Andrew Carwood was recorded the same year in All Saints Church, Tooting and is also very fine.


I was at that Prom. £5 😁


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> I have a soft spot for Britten's three parables for church performance. They seem unjustly neglected. Minimal instrumental forces, wonderful vocal writing. A compelling drama. Shouldn't someone record new versions of them? Britten set the bar high, though.


Played that a couple of times last week. I'm a big Britten fan. You're right, he set the bar very high. No urgent need for new recordings - but Hickox surpassed him in the operas, IMVHO......


----------



## WVdave

Brahms; Variations On A Theme By Haydn, Tragic And Academic Festival Overtures
George Szell, The Cleveland Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks – MS 6965, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1967.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Brilliant playing, but the sound is too distant/reverberant/boxy for my taste.


----------



## sAmUiLc

its content..




__





Barrios Mangoré: Guitar Music, Vol. 1 - 8.554558 | Discover more releases from Naxos


Conveniently buy, stream or download at Naxos anytime. Add 8.554558 from Naxos to your classical music collection today.



www.naxos.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brouwer, L: Suite No. 2 in D major
Cardoso, J: Milonga
Dyens: Tango en skaï
Fernández, H: El Diablo suelto
Grenét, Eliseo: Drume Negrita
Lauro: Cancio de Cuna
Lauro: Carora
Lauro: Maria Luisa
Lauro: Intermezzo in A major, Op. 118 No. 2
Lauro: Intermezzo in A minor, Op. 118 No. 1
Lauro: Intermezzo in E flat minor, Op. 118 No. 6
Lauro: Nelly
Lauro: Seis por derecho: Joropo
Lauro: Vals venezolano No. 3 'Vals criollo' or 'Natalia'
Morel, Jorge: Dansa brasilera
Morel, Jorge: Prelude (for Olga)
Piazzólla: Cinco Piezas para Guitarra
Ramirez, A: Alfonsina y el Mar


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Trios Nos 1 & 2 - Pinchas Zukerman, Jacqueline du Pre, Daniel Barenboim.*

From yet another neglected box set - I see the box has recently been remastered but I reckon I'm happy to stick with the one I've got.


----------



## FrankE

Last: Sibelius - Symphonies 4 & 5 - NYPO, Bernstein
Now: Smetana - Ma Vlast - Doráti , RCO
Sibelius 5th 4th movement always reminds me of Die Meistersinger, which I'll listen to next.


----------



## sAmUiLc

FrankE said:


> Last: Sibelius - Symphonies 4 & 5 - NYPO, Bernstein
> Now: Smetana - Ma Vlast - Dorato, RCO
> Sibelius 5th 4th movement always reminds me of Die Meistersinger, which I'll listen to next.


Sibelius 5th has only 3 movements, unless it is the original version. I doubt the Bernstein would be the original v.


----------



## FrankE

sAmUiLc said:


> Sibelius 5th has only 3 movements, unless it is the original version. I doubt the Bernstein would be the original v.


"IV Allegro molto - Un pochettino larga", it reads.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enthusiast said:


> I have a soft spot for Britten's three parables for church performance. They seem unjustly neglected. Minimal instrumental forces, wonderful vocal writing. A compelling drama. Shouldn't someone record new versions of them? Britten set the bar high, though.


As far as I'm concerned they are central to Britten's output in general - he was doing operas and all kinds of stuff like no British composer before. He was the man who dragged British music into post WWII, especially after _Peter Grimes_.


----------



## sAmUiLc

FrankE said:


> "IV Allegro molto - Un pochettino larga", it reads.


Hmm.. don't know what to say since I don't have the CD (or LP?), but they are wrong. Now look at this..




__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Beethoven

Egmont Overture*
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, George Szell -
_9 minutes, 8 seconds_

*Piano Concerto #3*
Emil Gilels, piano, VPO, Szell -_ 
35 minutes, 1 second_


*Intermissio*n - _15 minutes (a glass of Glenfiddich) _


*Symphony #5*
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, George Szell -
_32 minutes, 20 seconds_



This is an amazing CD. Live performances and all the better for it. This is one of the best performances of the 5th symphony that I know, and that's to say nothing of Gilel's wonderful performance in the concerto.


----------



## pmsummer

AGUAS DA AMAZONIA
_Ballet Score_
*Philip Glass*
Uakti
_
Point_


----------



## pmsummer

A FEATHER ON THE BREATH OF GOD
_Sequences and Hymns_
*Abbess Hildegard of Bingen*
Gothic Voices
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Christopher Page - director
_
Hyperion_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## opus55

Camille Saint-Saëns
Carl Adam Landström, organ
Malmö Symphony Orchestra | Marc Soustrot









John Philip Sousa
Music for Wind Band
Royal Artillery Band | Keith Brion


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Attempting to like Monteverdi again. Faint smile appearing on my face. That’s progress!


----------



## espressivo dolente

My copy of Bernstein's Sibelius' 5th on DG with Vienna Phil indeed shows but three movements but with the tracks broken down into four it's easy to misread them as four. (as with this ref. to his recording of same with the NY Phil : Jean Sibelius Symphony No. 5). The Vänskä recording of the orig. 1915 version indeed has four distinct movements.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## opus55

Jules Massenet
Werther
Jerry Hadley, Anne Sofie Von Otter, Dawn Upshaw
Orchestre De L'Opéra De Lyon | Kent Nagano


----------



## Floeddie

*Kurt Atterberg - Symphony No. 1 & Symphony No. 4

The listening session has made for a fine Sunday afternoon.*


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Riley: In C (version for chamber ensemble)


----------



## sAmUiLc

espressivo dolente said:


> My copy of Bernstein's Sibelius' 5th on DG with Vienna Phil indeed shows but three movements but with the tracks broken down into four it's easy to misread them as four. (as with this ref. to his recording of same with the NY Phil : Jean Sibelius Symphony No. 5). The Vänskä recording of the orig. 1915 version indeed has four distinct movements.


The 3rd movement starts with 'Allegro molto.' 'Andante mosso' is the 2nd movement. So the NYPO link you provided is wrong. Regardless, if you listen to the whole symphony, not just the single track I don't know how you could miss the fact there are only 3 movements.


----------



## jambo

sAmUiLc said:


> The 3rd movement starts with 'Allegro molto.' 'Andante mosso' is the 2nd movement. So the NYPO link you provided is wrong. Regardless, if you listen to the whole symphony, not just the single track I don't know how you could miss the fact there are only 3 movements.


The Wikipedia article you linked to earlier discusses in detail the fact that a lot of people split the first movement into 2 distinct sections.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I just checked my Levine CD with symphonies 4 & 5. The 5th symphony track listing is the same as the NYPO link, but it specifies the first two tracks are the 1st movement so there would be no misunderstanding. The NYPO link does not say it, so some folks would take the wrong idea. Anyway, it took much more than I would have liked to clarify the matter. Good day to all who were involved in this conversation!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## John Zito

Walton's first.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Track listing..
https://www.amazon.com/Dvorák-Josef-Pancík-Prague-Chamber/dp/B0018OQ0WY


----------



## Rogerx

Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Concerti per viola d’amore

Fabio Biondi (viola d’amore)

Europa Galante





Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'Amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Vivaldi: Concerto in F major RV97
Vivaldi: Viola d'amore concerto in A major RV396
Vivaldi: Viola d'amore concerto in A minor RV397
Vivaldi: Viola d'amore concerto in D major RV392
Vivaldi: Viola d'amore concerto in D minor RV393
Vivaldi: Viola d'amore concerto in D minor RV394
Vivaldi: Viola d'amore concerto in D minor RV395


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bruce

Having finished with Wagner's Rheingold, I'm moving on to a couple of orchestral works to finish up the evening. Unless the evening finishes me first. 

















*Michael Tippett* - Piano Concerto
*Franz Schmidt* - Symphony No. 1 in E major


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: Taillefer, Wanderers Sturmlied, Hymne etc (Muenchner Symphoniker, Muenchner Motetten Chor, Hayko Siemens, Arte Nova)*

A CD that is a bit superfluous now, because I have all these works in better version on other CD's. I don't cull, so after today's spin it will be allowed to gather dust in one of the storage cabinets.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Weber - Piano Concerto No 2
Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique
Gielen/SWR SO; Hoffmann, piano


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*

From Part III: 1. Ouverture B-flat major for two oboes, strings and b. c.

Freiburger Barockmusik
Gottfried von der Goltz, Petra Müllejans


----------



## 13hm13

Thx for the suggestion CMv Weber PC2 above! 
Weber – Piano Concertos, Konzertstück – Benjamin Frith


----------



## Philidor

Dulova Harps On said:


> Attempting to like Monteverdi again. Faint smile appearing on my face. That’s progress!


Imho, that's a really great Monteverdi set. Top 5 among by Monteverdi CDs, if not top 3.


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Marilyn Horne / Orchestre national de France / Leonard Bernstein* • 1975 Live • Warner

Here we have Carmen sitting in a smoky pub sipping her cocktail and telling us exotic stories from far-away lands.


----------



## NovAntiqua

An amazing recording of Mozart's 29th Symphony with not famous performers.
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto K622, Symphony 29 K201, other works with clarinet
Nicolai Pfeffer clarinet
Markus Stenz conductor
Orchestra della Toscana
Label: NovAntiqua


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Weber - Piano Concertos - Rösel, Blomstedt


----------



## jim prideaux

Chailly in Leipzig for this morning's Brahms....

1st and 3rd Symphonies.

Really impressive.....I was streaming these recordings having decided that I cannot justify any more Brahms symphony purchases! ( that decision might have to go out the window)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - The Music for Piano Duet

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz (piano)


Mozart: Andante and Variations in G for Piano Duet, K501
Mozart: Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K594
Mozart: Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608
Mozart: Sonata for 2 pianos in D major, K448
Mozart: Sonata for Piano duet in B flat major, K358
Mozart: Sonata for Piano duet in C Major, K19d
Mozart: Sonata for Piano duet in C major, K521
Mozart: Sonata for Piano duet in D major, K381
Mozart: Sonata for Piano duet in F major, K497


----------



## sAmUiLc

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AMERICA! THIS IS THE YEAR WE'LL GET OUR COUNTRY BACK.






Drinking a bottle of Samuel Adams.


----------



## Art Rock

*Dobrinka Tabakova: Cello Concerto, Insight, Frozen River Flows, Suite in Old Style, Such Different Paths (Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, Maxim Rysanov, Kristina Blaumane, Janine Jansen et al, ECM)*

Dobrinka Tabakova (1980) is a British/Bulgarian composer. This is the only album I have of her work, and I'm hoping more will be released in the future. It is a delight from start to finish, melodious and enticing. The Concerto for Cello and Strings from 2008 is outstanding, one of the best of this century for me.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Probably the best of Andrew Davis's Vaughan Wiliams symphony cycle. The couplings are pretty good too.


----------



## tortkis

Elgar: String Quartet - Sorrel Quartet (Chandos)


----------



## Rogerx

Ole Olsen: Orchestral Works


Christian Lindberg (trombone)

Arctic Philharmonic Orchestra, Rune A. Halvorsen




Olsen, O: Asgaardsreien (The Ride of Asgaard), Op.10
Olsen, O: Concerto in F major for trombone and orchestra, Op. 48 (46)
Olsen, O: Symphony in G, op. 5


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: The Symphonies (Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young, Oehms, 12 CD's)*

Playing CD 5: Symphony 3. Young chooses the original 1873 version, ed. L. Nowak. So far, the cycle is as good as I remember from the last time I played it.


----------



## Floeddie

*Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E Minor Op. 98*


----------



## Enthusiast

The Prodigal Son - another of Britten's three "church parables".


----------



## Art Rock

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: String Quintets 1-6 (Arthur Grumiaux), Max Lesueur, Georges Janzer, Eva Czako, Arpad Gerecz, Philips, 3 CD's)*

I fancied some Mozart to start the afternoon playing. First CD, String Quintets 1 (KV174) and 4 (KV516). Characterized in one word: chirpy for the first, dramatic for the fourth, one of my favourites of the six.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi & Geminiani: Cello Sonatas

Jaap Ter Linden (cello continuo), Ton Koopman (harpsichord), Heinrich Schiff (cello), Jaap Ter Linden (cello), Ton Koopman (organ)


----------



## espressivo dolente

Listening to this exceptionally interesting disc on Bru Zane Classical Radio (Bru Zane Classical Radio) which is devoted to French romantic music exclusively.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Scriabin & Medtner: Piano Concertos*

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton

*Works*

Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E minor, Op. 60 'Ballade'
Scriabin: Piano Concerto in F sharp minor, Op. 20


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Scriabin: Symphony No. 1 & Prometheus*

Kirill Gerstein (piano)
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Oslo Philharmonic Choir, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Bourdon

*Memorandum XX!*

*CD 1

*


----------



## Vasks

*Dudley Buck - Festival Oveture on "The Star-Spangled Banner" (Klein/EMI)
George Gershwin - Stiff Upper Lip (Funhouse Scene) from "A Damsel in Distress" (McGlinn/EMI)
Ernst von Dohnanyi - American Rhapsody (Paternostro/Capriccio)
George Antheil - Symphony #3 "American" (Wolff/cpo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Cello Sonatas

Raphaela Gromes (cello), Julian Riem (piano)



Strauss, R: Ach Lieb, ich muß nun scheiden!, Op. 21 No. 3
Strauss, R: Cäcilie, Op. 27 No. 2
Strauss, R: Cello Sonata in F major, Op. 6
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier - Concert Waltz
Strauss, R: Die Nacht, Op. 10 No. 3
Strauss, R: Du meines Herzens Krönelein, Op. 21 No. 2
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1


----------



## Art Rock

*Emil Tabakov: Symphony No. 2 and No. 6 (Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Emil Tabakov, Toccata)*

Emil Tabakov (1947) is a Bulgarian conductor, composer and double-bass player. Toccata recorded a series of CD's with his works. These two symphonies are from 1984 and 2001 and are both rather aggressive.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Ives: Holiday Symphony. cond Tilson Thomas Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Sony Classical.


----------



## OCEANE

A classic performance


----------



## FrankE

Bruckner - 7 - Haitink
While I was in 'B' in composers the Naim App
Balakirev - Symphony No 1 / Islamey / Tamara - RSSO, Golovschin
Now, I was going to have a Wagner and opera free day but a video popped up on my YT feed from Embedded World 2022 at Nürnberg Messe and I couldn't hold out so:
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg WWV 96 - Barenboim


----------



## starthrower

Some American music for Independence Day. Happy 4th!


----------



## Bourdon

*Rameau

I have a great appetite for harpsichord music, the two CDs with music by Rameau more than provide that. 










*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 18

Casadesus with George Szell and the Columbia Symphony in 1956. The recorded sound is a little too highly pitched in the treble range, but the playing is wonderful.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Stars & Stripes: Fanfares, Marches & Wind Band Spectaculars
Arnaud, L.: *‎ Charge Suite, Three Fanfares
*Barber, S.:* Commando March
*Leemans, P.: *‎ Belgian Paratroopers
*Fucik, J.:* Florentiner, op. 214
*King, K.: *Barnum & Bailey’s Favorite
*Zimmerman, AMC.:* Anchors Aweigh
*Strauss, J.:* Radetzky March
*Sousa, JP: *Stars & Stripes Forever
*Vaughan Williams*: Sea Songs, English Folk Song Suite
*Grainger:* Lincolnshire Posy, Shepherd’s Hey

The Cleveland Symphonic Winds
Frederick Fennell


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Coleridge-Taylor: Nonet, Piano Trio, Piano Quintet

Kaleidoscope Chamber Collective (chamber ensemble)


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Some Copland: El salon Mexico, Appalachian Spring, Rodeo, Dance Symphony and Fanfare for the Common Man. Cond. Dorati. Detroit Symphony Orchestra. London.


----------



## Art Rock

*Richard Strauss: "Poesie" - Orchestral Songs (Diana Damrau, Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann, Virgin Classics)*

This is an impressive collection of 22 of Strauss' orchestral songs, including all the crowd favourites except the Vier Letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs). Most of them were recorded live, and both singing and playing is excellent. A wonderful CD to conclude the re-playing of my Strauss CD's - indeed to conclude the re-playing of my CD's of composers starting with S altogether.


----------



## elgar's ghost

George Antheil part one of two scattered
throughout this afternoon. Comments
below taken from a previous post.​
_Many of the works here emanate from George Antheil's time as a young man in 1920s Paris when much of his output was either jazz-based or, for want of a better word, 'futurist', partly due to his interest in the percussive elements of machine-driven rhythms. By the time he had returned to America in the mid-1930s his music had become markedly conventional, drawing a curtain on his avant-garde past as Krzysztof Penderecki was to do some forty years later. Antheil led an interesting life both inside and outside of music - even if his music isn't to everyone's taste he's still well worth reading about._

_Just a little note about the numbering of the violin and piano sonatas: due to Antheil turning his back on his 'bad-boy' era he disowned the second violin sonata (the one on this recording), and re-designated the much later fourth sonata (the one on this recording, presumably) as the 'proper' second instead. The third violin sonata from 1924 (not included here, sadly - I wonder if it's lost?) was cannibalised along with the first sonata (the one on this recording) to make a 'new' first sonata (which is not here - with me so far?). Antheil similarly played fast and loose with the numbering of some of the piano sonatas as well - he wrote three later ones which he designated as the third, fourth and fifth, but they have nothing to do with the numbered ones here as far as I can tell._

_The unfinished state of the sonata for solo violin could have been intentional on Antheil's part. To all extents and purposes it appears he simply abandoned the work but he gave the manuscript to violinist Olga Rudge, who for had been Antheil's performing partner and close friend during his time in Paris. By then Rudge was drifting away from performing - she had been for some years the mistress of Ezra Pound and had recently bore him a daughter - and Antheil himself was mixing in different circles so it's possible that the abrupt breaking off of the work was a sign that both their professional relationship and private friendship had reached a regrettable cut-off point, especially as there was no part at all for the piano, Antheil's instrument._

_Fireworks and the Profane Waltzers_ (1919):
_The Golden Bird_ [after the sculpture by Constantin Brâncuși] (1921):
Second Sonata [_Airplane_] (1921):
_Jazz Sonata_ [_Sonata no.4_] (1921):
_Mechanisms_ (1923):
Third Sonata [_Death of Machines_] (1923):
_Little Shimmy_ (1923):
_Sonate Sauvage_ (1922):
_Sonata V_ (1922-23):


_Symphony for Five Instruments_ for flute, bassoon, trumpet, trombone and
viola - revised version in three movements (orig. 1922-23 - rev. 1923):









Sonata no.1 for violin and piano (1923):
Sonata no.2 for violin and piano (1923):
Sonata for solo violin (1927 inc.):









Piano Concerto no.1 (1922):
Piano Concerto no.2 (1926):


String Quartet no.1 [in one movement] (1924 - rev. 1925):
​


----------



## MrTortoise

*Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 in E flat major 'Romantic'*

I'm most familiar with this Bruckner symphony. I really enjoyed this performance but still favor Sanderling with the BRSO. This might be due to an "imprinting" issue. I'm still relatively new to Bruckner.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Britten - this time a full opera. I usually listen to Britten's own recording for this but the Hickox is also pretty good.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I watched Haneke's The Piano Teacher (a brilliant movie) a few weeks ago and was craving some romantic piano music ever since. After clearing everything else I'd been wanting to listen to, I finally arrived


----------



## Rogerx

Andreas & Bernhard Romberg: Overtures & Concertos

Yury Revich (violin), Lionel Cottet (cello)

Hofer Symphoniker, Luca Bizzozero






Romberg, A: Overture 'Don Mendoza', Op. 36
Romberg, A: Violin Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 46
Romberg, A: Violin Sonata No. 3 in G minor, Op. 32
Romberg, B: Cello Concerto No. 2 in D, Op. 3
Romberg, B: Concert Overture, Op. 34
Romberg, B: Divertimento from Austrian Folksongs, Op. 46


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Brilliant playing and excellent sound. By this point in his career, Berman had dialed back a bit of his fire-breathing ferocity, but he still plays with plenty of power when necessary. The lyrical parts are stunning, too.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky

















*


----------



## Bkeske

As it is the 4th of July holiday, re-pulling this as a little celebration….

Harold Farberman conducts Charles Ives - The Four Symphonies. New Philharmonia Orchestra. Vanguard Cardinal Series. 3LP box set,1968


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 7 (1885 Version. Ed. Nowak 1954)_
*Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR / Roger Norrington* • 2008 Live • SWR Music

I will be honest. I do not favour grand, solemn or even beautiful Bruckner. I prefer uncompromising grit and earthy passion. Having said that, this Norrington B7 has got little of the above, neither things that I favour nor those that I do not. What it has got is pure tones and loads of idiosyncrasy and it sticks to its vision uncompromisingly. (Well, except the scherzo, which is shockingly _normal_.) It is very strange but it is also very interesting. I like it.


----------



## Philidor

Now some harpsichord playing.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier I*
Preludes and fugues Nos. 1-12 BWV 846-857

Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord


----------



## Coach G

I've not posted here for a while. As of recently I've been listening to some great and elegant piano music played by the likes of Alfred Brendel, Mitsuko Uchida, and Claudio Arrau, with no frills or surprises; just a very pure, reverent and classy approach:

1. *Schubert*: _Complete Impromptus, Moments Musicaux, German Dances_ (Alfred Brendel, piano) recorded in parts unknown, 1973, 1974 & 1975 Phllips Classics
2. *Mozart*: _The Piano Sonatas_ (Mitsuko Uchida, piano) recorded in London, UK in 1983, 1984, 1985, 1986 & 1987 Decca Records
3. *Chopin*: _Complate Nocturnes_ and _Impromptus_ (Claudio Arrau, piano) recorded in Amsterdam, Netherlands and in La Chaux-de-Fonds, Swtizerland in 1978 & 1980 Philips Classics
4. *Schumann:* _Carnival, Scenes from Childhood, Woodland Scenes_ (Claudio Arrau, piano) recorded in Amsterdam, Netherlands and Salzburg, Austria in 1966, 1974 and 1972 Philips Silver Line Classics
5. *Debussy*: _Preludes Book 1, Images Book 1, Estampes_ (Claudio Arrau, piano) recorded in La Chaux-de-Fonds, Swtizerland in 1979 and 1980 Philips Classics











































It's amazing how tastes can change through the years. When I started with classical music as a teenager back in the 1980s, I was mostly interested in big orchestral sounds and monster symphonies by the likes of such mighty composers as Beethoven, Sibelius, Mahler, Shostakovich, Tchaikovsky, etc. Two of my favorite pieces to blast on my stereo were Richard Strauss' _Thus Spake Zarathustra_ and Igor Stravinsky's _Rite of Spring_. I had little use for piano music which I usually found broing, and even less use for Mozart and those High Romantic composers such as Schubert, Schumann, and Chopin whose music seemed to me to be too pretty and flowery for me. Now, in middle age, I find such piano music to be very soothing and contemplative whether I'm at home or in the car. While Debussy is considered to be "Early Modern" by many, "Impressionistic", or whatever you want to call it, I always felt that Debussy's piano music was more of a link between High Romantic and Early Modern because sometimes I hear just a hint of Chopin and especially Schumann is Debussy's piano works, as if, say, Schumann's _Prophet Bird_ and Debussy's _Girl With the Flaxen Hair _are not so far from one another in spirit. 

Alfred Brendel, Mitsuko Uchida and Claudio Arrau; all looking and sounding so refined:


----------



## MrTortoise

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> I watched Haneke's The Piano Teacher (a brilliant movie)...


I found it amazing as well, however, maybe the most disturbing film I have experienced. It explores very dark elements of psychology that are all too real for some.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No 3 - Pollini, Berlin PO, Claudio Abbado.








*


----------



## 13hm13

Various Composers – 18th-century Overtures – Raymond Leppard


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Malin Bång - structures of light and spruce
Curious Chamber Players, UmeDuo, Karin Hellqvist, violin


----------



## sAmUiLc

track list..








Gershwin By Grofé: Symphonic Jazz


Gershwin By Grofé. Harmonia Mundi: HMU907492. Buy download online. Lincoln Mayorga (piano) & Al Gallodoro (alto saxophone, clarinet, bass clarinet) Harmonie Ensemble/New York, Steven Richman



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Malx

*Korngold, String Quartet No 1 - Doric String Quartet.*

Recent addition - although the quality of the performances is not a surprise having extensively sampled the recordings.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

These are all mono recordings from 1949 - 1955, but all the performances are worth hearing, particularly the _Oboe Concerto _with Barbirolli's wife, Edith Rothwell and the _Sinfonia Antartica. _Pieces not mentioned on the cover are _The Wasps -Overture, Fantasis on Greensleeves _and _Five Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus'_.

A wonderful two disc set.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Gershwin: Porgy and Bess. Cong. Goldman. Houston Grand Opera. RCA Red Seal.


----------



## EnescuCvartet

I've been on a 3-year semi-intensive study (whatever that means) of Schubert lieder. It has led to many great and cherished discoveries for me. Through it I've also discovered many a great Schumann song and many great performers. 

There's a Faure song I've returned to several times a week, Les berceaux, Op 23 no. 1 - but particularly the version by Wolfgang Holzmair. Holzmair seems not only a great singer, but crafty and getting together a perfect rendition of the song he is doing with his accompanist. Another example of this Holzmair trait takes me back to Schubert...

When one of my idols, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau recorded Schubert's second setting of Aug den Tod einer Nachtigall, he did it very slowly and only recorded the poems first stanza. In his Schubert book he talked about making artistic decisions like that, in general, if there were multiple versions of a lied, or if repeating the music to finish the poem didn't seem to make sense otherwise. He also specifically glossed over this song in his book, obviously thinking it nothing special.

But listen to Holzmair perform it. The pace is quickened and it has a pulse, one line leads beautifully to the next. Holzmair does all four stanzas and it does not suffer from the repeats, from not being through-composed. It's a perfect Schubert song done this way.

A couple other recent Schubert lied obsessions...

Blondel zu Marien
Ideas Schanenlied
Coronach
Psalm 23
An die Freunde
Mondenschein
Etc.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Before the fireworks begin -- a concert worthy of the day.

First, not one of the "great" American symphonies, certainly, but certainly not a slouch, either. A fitting opening work for a July 4th concert in my listening room:










The Don Gillis Symphony No. 1 is full of fanfares and quieter, contemplative music, a fine balance of Americana sound. The work is titled _An American Symphony_. It ends with a splash, especially on this SACD disc!

Secondly, the work that launched my interest in Charles Ives, and from the original vinyl disc recording that peaked the interest. Appropriately, the movement of the _Holidays_ Symphony titled "The Fourth Of July", six and a half minutes of Ivesian celebration in the company of Donald Johanos and the Dallas Symphony Orchestra! Maybe the Dallas football team needs cheerleaders to spark interest in their goings on, but not this symphony orchestra. Wonderful music making.










This piece could certainly serve as an overture to a July 4th concert, but I placed it in the position of an intermezzo, letting the Gillis symphony lead proceedings.

The capstone to this concert certainly _is_ one of the great American symphonies, and remains perhaps the first choice for many who chart things such as "ranked American symphonies": the Roy Harris Third, for me a long-time July 4th listen. Here in the CD recording I enjoy most of the ones in my collection:










That makes for me a great opening day July 4th concert. Now, bring on the fireworks!


----------



## sAmUiLc

I won't play the last track. I remember the last time I played it, even though I set the volume really low (too low to enjoy it anyway), my system clipped at the last thunder - the one and only time my F7 clipped - it puts out probably around 13 watts maximum since my speakers are at nominal 12 ohms. It is not music anyway, just one of the sound effects Telarc used to inject in their recordings to show off in the early days of digital.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> More Britten - this time a full opera. I usually listen to Britten's own recording for this but the Hickox is also pretty good.


I'd say surpasses it.....


----------



## Enthusiast

For my money the three greatest violin concertos.

Faust's Brahms continues to enthral me.










I wanted a different violinist for each concerto so I went with Shaham for Berg's concerto.










And Zehetmair for Bartok's second concerto.


----------



## tortkis

Harry Partch: Sonata Dementia (Bridge)








Ulysses at the Edge of the World was written for Chet Baker, but he never played it due to scheduling problems. Here Dan Rosenboom played trumpet with Ulrich Krieger on bariton sax.


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> I'd say surpasses it.....


Not for me, I think. I really like Deller in this work and always find Pears hard to replace in Britten. Still, the Hickox is an excellent alternative.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Merl

Schubert quartets 1, 4 & 13. Excellent accounts, as expected.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Scriabin: Symphonies No. 2 & 3, Poem of Ecstasy, Rêverie















Scriabin: Prometheus, Piano Concerto, Fantasy for Piano & Orchestra


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I wanted to listen to Janáček's sonata, but not to his other piano works. So I sought for performances that placed it among works by other composers. I found this one by Karim Said. I don't know who he is, but I approve his selections. Berg's Sonata, Bartók's 3 Rondos on Slovak Tunes, Webern's Rondo, Enescu's 2nd Suite and Schönberg's op. 11. Right now, finishing Berg's sonata, very nicely played


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Tubin.

*Eduard Tubin: Symphony No. 5 B minor (1946) *

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Arno Volmer


----------



## senza sordino

LvB String Quartets #12 and #14, Disk one from this three disk set. My set has been autographed by members of the Takacs Quartet. 









Berg and Beethoven Violin Concerti.


----------



## FrankE

Local schools' ensemble from 1979. (I was in various ensembles with some of these people)








Not really classical though


----------



## Bkeske

More Ives…

Harold Farberman conducts Charles Ives - Orchestral Works : Robert Browning Overture For Large Orchestra / The Circus Band March / Set For Theatre Orchestra / The Unanswered Question. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Vanguard 1967


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bkeske

Finish up Ives with this….

Juilliard String Quartet : Ives - String Quartet No. 1 & No. 2. CBS Records Masterworks reissue 1985, originally 1967


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

George Antheil part two of 
two for the rest of today.

_Sonatina for Radio_ (1929):
_Sonatina 1932_ (1932):


Symphony no.4 [_1942_] for orchestra (1942):
_A Concert Overture - McKonkey's Ferry_
[_Washington at Trenton_] for orchestra (1948):
Symphony no.6 for orchestra, after the painting _Liberty 
Leading the People_ by Eugène Delacroix (1947-48):









String Quartet no.2 (1927 - rev. 1943):
String Quartet no.3 (1948):


Sonata no.4 _['no.2'_] for violin and piano (1947-48):









_Concert for Chamber Orchestra_ for wind octet (1932):
_Serenade no.1_ for string orchestra (1948):
_Ballet Mécanique_ for four pianos, percussion, sirens etc.
- revised version (orig. 1923-25 - rev. 1953):









_A Jazz Symphony_ for jazz ensemble - arr.
for orchestra (orig. 1926 - arr. 1955):
​


----------



## Malx

My 4th of July selection.

*Chadwick, Symphony No 2 - Ukraine NRSO, Theodore Kuchar.*

Rather than selecting one of the bigger name American composers I chose to play this Chadwick symphony, one I hadn't played for a fair few years - and a very decent romantic symphony it turns out to be.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Chilham

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8

Simone Young, Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

Juilliard String Quartet & Aaron Copland. Copland - Quartet For Piano And Strings / Sextet For Clarinet, Piano And String Quartet / Vitebsk — Trio For Violin, Cello And Piano (Study On A Jewish Theme). Columbia Masterworks reissue 1970, originally 1967


----------



## Baxi

_NP:_








(2018)


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Piano Sonatas Nos 56 & 58 + Variations (Un Piccolo Divertimento) - Jeno Jando.








*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dulova Harps On

EnescuCvartet said:


> I've been on a 3-year semi-intensive study (whatever that means) of Schubert lieder. It has led to many great and cherished discoveries for me. Through it I've also discovered many a great Schumann song and many great performers.
> 
> There's a Faure song I've returned to several times a week, Les berceaux, Op 23 no. 1 - but particularly the version by Wolfgang Holzmair. Holzmair seems not only a great singer, but crafty and getting together a perfect rendition of the song he is doing with his accompanist. Another example of this Holzmair trait takes me back to Schubert...
> 
> When one of my idols, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau recorded Schubert's second setting of Aug den Tod einer Nachtigall, he did it very slowly and only recorded the poems first stanza. In his Schubert book he talked about making artistic decisions like that, in general, if there were multiple versions of a lied, or if repeating the music to finish the poem didn't seem to make sense otherwise. He also specifically glossed over this song in his book, obviously thinking it nothing special.
> 
> But listen to Holzmair perform it. The pace is quickened and it has a pulse, one line leads beautifully to the next. Holzmair does all four stanzas and it does not suffer from the repeats, from not being through-composed. It's a perfect Schubert song done this way.
> 
> A couple other recent Schubert lied obsessions...
> 
> Blondel zu Marien
> Ideas Schanenlied
> Coronach
> Psalm 23
> An die Freunde
> Mondenschein
> Etc.



Yes i really like Holzmair too. The Poets Of Sensibilty Volume 3 CD of Schubert's lieder that he's featured on is really great in my opinion.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## HenryPenfold

I can't think of a better better way to mark the anniversary of American 'independence'...............


In any event, this is a most treasured CD


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts

Samuel Barber - Concerto For Piano And Orchestra, Op. 38, John Browning piano
William Schuman - A Song Of Orpheus, Leonard Rose cello
The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks reissue 1970, originally 1964


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1

Sublime.


----------



## jambo

Last night's listening, on to Mahler's 4th now with a number of performances and then finished with another $1 vinyl from the 2nd hand shop.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 4 in G major

Reri Grist (soprano)
Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic

Lisa Della Casa (soprano)
Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Elly Ameling (soprano)
André Previn
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra

Edith Mathis (soprano)
Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker









-

*Rachmaninoff: *Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
*Franck: *Symphonic Variations
*Litolff:* Scherzo (from Concerto Symphonique No. 4)

Leonard Pennario (piano)
Arthur Fiedler
Boston Pops
1963


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven String Quartets #15 and #16 (Disk two)









Mahler Symphony #9 Fantastic


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 2
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (soprano), Hilde Rössl-Majdan (contralto)
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus
Otto Klemperer*

From this Warner/Tower Records hybrid SACD box set -










Sorry for the small image, it's the only decent one I could find. Anyway, the sound is top-notch. I own many of these Warner/Tower Records releases now and have been thrilled by all of them.


----------



## Red Terror

The fiery cover artwork is rather fitting. Now if you'll excuse me, I've got to get back to goose stepping around my living-room. ☠☠☠


----------



## Rogerx

Gordon Jacob: Chamber Music with Recorder

Annabel Knight (recorders), Robin Bigwood (harpsichord & piano), Maggini String Quartet: Gina McCormack (violin 1), David Angel (violin 2), Martin Outram (viola) Michal Kaznowski (cello), Fontanella: Annabel Knight, Katriina Boosey, Sarah Humphrys & Rebecca Austen-Brown (recorders)


----------



## Rogerx

De Falla Collection
CD 1


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: Between tides, Landscape, Distance de fée, Rocking mirror daybreak, Hika, A Way a Lone (Ensemble Kaï, BIS)*

A rewarding cross-section of Takemitsu's chamber music, culminating in what for me is his best piece in the genre, the string quartet A Way a Lone. Overall, I appreciate him even more in his orchestral work, but this is a fine CD.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*

From Part III: 
2. Quatuor E minor for traverse flute, violin, violoncello and b. c.
3. Concerto E-flat major for 2 horns, strings and b. c.

Freiburger Barockmusik
Gottfried von der Goltz, Petra Müllejans


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

George Szell talks with Columbia Records Producer Paul Myers about Music, Musicians and his Life as Conductor

George Szell: Christmas Melodies & Interviews


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Dvorak - Violin Concerto, Symphony 7
Gielen/SWR SO; Suk, violin
Gielen isn’t the first person to come to mind for Dvorak but I really enjoyed this disc. Tomorrow’s disc has the cello concerto with Schiff, a recording which I’ve never heard, and will be an interesting comparison with his one with Previn/Vienna.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527

Dame Joan Sutherland (Donna Anna), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (Donna Elvira), Eberhard Wächter (Don Giovanni), Giuseppe Taddei (Leporello), Gottlob Frick (Il Commendatore), Luigi Alva (Don Ottavio), Piero Cappuccilli (Masetto), Graziella Sciutti (Zerlina), Heinrich Schmidt (harpsichord)

Philharmonia Chorus
Carlo Maria Giulini
Recorded: 1959-11-24
Recording Venue: 7-15 October and 23 & 24 November 1959 / No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Art Rock

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: String Quintets 1-6 (Arthur Grumiaux), Max Lesueur, Georges Janzer, Eva Czako, Arpad Gerecz, Philips, 3 CD's)*

Mozart in the morning. Second CD, String Quintets 2 (KV515) and 3 (KV516). The second is charming but does not engage me that much. The third is better, and almost as good as the fourth to my taste.


----------



## jambo

Saw this mentioned online in a discussion of the BBC Music Magazine's survey of 150 conductors about the greatest symphonies ever. Figured I'd give something a bit more recent a go.

*Rautavaara: *Symphony No. 7, "Angel of Light"

Osmo Vänskä
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
1999


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

*TRACK LISTING:*
1. CARMEN FANTASY FOR VIOLIN AND ORCHESTRA (11:33)
2. VARIATIONS ON "DARK EYES" (OCCHI CHORNYE), FOR VIOLIN AND PIANO (6:58)
3. RHAPSODY FOR VIOLIN & PIANO NO. 2, SZ. 89, BB96A (11:46)
4. LA GITANA FOR VIOLIN & PIANO(AFTER AN 18TH CENTURY ARABO-SPANISH GYPSY SONG) (3:12)
5. ZIGEUNERWEISEN, FOR VIOLIN & PIANO(OR ORCHESTRA) ("GYPSY AIRS"), OP. 20 (8:18)
6. GYPSY NOCTURNE (5:10)
7. TZIGANE, RHAPSODIE DE CONCERT, FOR VIOLIN & PIANO(OR ORCHESTRA) (10:24)
8. CZARDAS CAPRICE (10:06)


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc - Piano Trios & Sextet

Linos Ensemble


----------



## Art Rock

*Germaine Tailleferre: Music for piano, harp and songs (Art Nouveau Ensemble, Nuovo Era)*

Germaine Tailleferre (1892 - 1983) was a French composer and the only female member of the group of composers known as Les Six. My only CD of her works. The main piece here is the charming Concertino for Harp and Piano, but the other pieces are also interesting, especially the song cycle Six Chansons Française.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I'm not that keen on the choral version of Vaughan Williams' _Serenade to Music _but this is a fantastic version of the _Sinfonia Antartica _in spectacular sound.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: _Die Kunst der Fuge_
Kenneth Gilbert, harpsichord (1989)

This is a recording I've never heard before. It doesn't include Contrapunctus IV or the unfinished triple fugue, or some of the canons; the result fits comfortably on one CD, taking less than an hour. Apparently, this is because Gilbert used Christoph Wolff's 1987 edition of Bach's autograph manuscript, based on a 1742 autograph manuscript rather than the 1751 published edition. I won't have time to listen to all of this right now but I'm enjoying what I'm hearing so far. Gilbert never stoops to mere pedantry here. An excellent complement to Gilbert's 1983 recording of _Das_ _wohltemperierte Klavier_.


----------



## Rogerx

Previn conducts Korngold

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn

Korngold: Captain Blood
Korngold: The Private Lives of Elizabeth & Essex
Korngold: The Sea Hawk


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Algirdas Martinaitis: Seasons and Serenades - Works For String Orchestra*

Rūta Lipinaitytė (violin), Daumantas Slipkus (harpsichord, piano), Asta Krikščiūnaitė (soprano)
St. Christopher Chamber Orchestra, Modestas Barkauskas

*Works*

Martinaitis: Artizarra
Martinaitis: Birds of Eden
Martinaitis: Chant de la lointaine
Martinaitis: Serenade for Mistress Europe
Martinaitis: The 3 M'art Comedy Seasons
Martinaitis: Valse triste


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Uuno Klami & Einar Englund: Violin Concertos*

Benjamin Schmid (violin)
Oulu Symphony Orchestra, Johannes Gustavsson


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Charles Ives*
Psalm 90, 24, 67, 125, 14, 25, 100, 54, 150, 42

SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart
Marcus Creed


----------



## Rogerx

The Secret Fauré 3: Sacred Vocal Works

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Katja Stuber (soprano)

Sinfonieorchester Basel, Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, Ivor Bolton


Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, Op. 11
Fauré: La Passion, N 109: Prélude
Fauré: Messe des Pêcheurs de Villerville


----------



## espressivo dolente

Very much immersed in programming from Bru Zane : Bru Zane Classical Radio . Up now : _Barberine Prelude to Second Act._


----------



## HerbertNorman

*Felix Draeseke : Quintet for Piano, Strings and Horn in B-flat major, Op. 48 - Streaming - Breuninger Quartett*


----------



## espressivo dolente

Tsaraslondon said:


> I'm not that keen on the choral version of Vaughan Williams' _Serenade to Music _but this is a fantastic version of the _Sinfonia Antartica _in spectacular sound.


Many listeners aren't, even staunch VW fans, which is something I just can't wrap my head around. I love the _Serenade; _it drove Rachmaninov to tears (in a good way). Me, too! It should be the "Talk Classical" anthem.


----------



## Malx

A chamber music morning.

*Schubert, String quartet No 4 D46 - Quatuor Modigliani.

Faure, Piano Quartet No 2 - Domus.

Schnittke, String Quartet No 3 - The Tale Quartet.*

Another recording of this weeks string quartet selection - the earlier of the two Modigliani recordings. (They should have turned the underfloor heating down!)
The Domus recording of the Faure Piano Quartets has long been a favourite.
Schnittke from the Tale Quartet the only recording of these works I've heard.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

espressivo dolente said:


> Many listeners aren't, even staunch VW fans, which is something I just can't wrap my head around. I love the _Serenade; _it drove Rachmaninov to tears (in a good way). Me, too! It should be the "Talk Classical" anthem.


I love the Serenade too. I just prefer it in its original version for sexteen solo voices.


----------



## Enthusiast

Nicely energetic and imaginative realisation of works that often leave me wishing I was listening to the violin concerto versions!


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: The Symphonies (Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young, Oehms, 12 CD's)*

Playing CD 6: Symphony 4. Young chooses the original 1874 version. The 4th is my 3d favourite Bruckner symphony, and according to critics, the difference between this original version and more often played later versions is pretty huge. I would have to hear them one after the other a few times to have an opinion on that, and life is too short for things like this imo. Anyway, whatever version, I love what I'm hearing.


----------



## espressivo dolente

Tsaraslondon said:


> I love the Serenade too. I just prefer it in its original version for sexteen solo voices.


Thank goodness! (and I concur with your preference for the orig.)


----------



## haziz

*Saint-Saëns: Suite in D minor, Op. 16*
*Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 119
Saint-Saëns: Allegro Appassionato in B minor Op. 43*
*Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux (excerpt)*
_
Maria Kliegel (cello)
Bournemouth Sinfonietta
Jean-Francois Monnard_
Recorded: 4-6 January 1995
Recording Venue: Poole Arts Centre, England


----------



## MrTortoise

*Monteverdi - Canzonette*

Spotify lead me to this through the lovely 'Canzonette d'amore'. I should listen to Monteverdi more often.


----------



## Vasks

_Igor's Itzy-Bitzy Items_

*Stravinsky - Orchestra Variations (Craft/Columbia LP)
Stravinsky - Suite #2 for Small Orchestra (composer/Columbia LP)
Stravinsky - Fanfare for Two Trumpets (Nagel & Heinrich/Columbia LP)
Stravinsky - The Owl and the Pussycat (Albert & Craft/Columbia LP)
Stravinsky - Scherzo a la russe (Haitink/Philips CD)
Stravinsky - Scherzo & Circus Polka (Sangiorgio/Naxos CD)
Stravinsky - Elegy for Solo Violin (Ricci/London STS LP)
Stravinsky - Four Russian Peasant Songs (Smith/Columbia LP)*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Weekly Quartet:

*Schubert, String quartet No 4 D46* - Diogenes Quartet - Brilliant Classics


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7

Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo soprano), Raimo Laukka (baritone)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki University Chorus, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Frankel - various works
part one for this afternoon.​_Along with the near-contemporary Humphrey Searle, Frankel was one of the very first British composers to utilise serial procedures but in the post-WWII musical world he was a modernist with a comparatively small 'm', and there is certainly neither Webern-like severity nor Darmstadt iconoclasm to be found here.

Despite composing an impressive cycle of eight symphonies - the first of them was not written until he was about 50, and the remaining seven coming from a fruitful ten-year period later in life - Frankel was probably better known for his music for (mainly British) cinema. He composed a huge quantity of soundtracks for film categories as diverse as noir (Dear Murderer - 1947), comedy (The Importance of Being Earnest - 1952), horror (The Curse of the Werewolf - 1961) and combat (The Battle of the Bulge - 1965) - and together with the various orchestral works here reveal different facets of a composer who, like the aforementioned Searle, undeservedly fell under the radar immediately after his death. And not for the first time it's the cpo label who have taken the trouble to record the majority of the works currently available of a composer who had hitherto been unjustly neglected._

_Three Sketches for Strings_ op.2 (poss. early 1930s):
_Solemn Speech and Discussion _for string
orchestra op.11 (early 1940s):
_Youth Music_ - four pieces for string
orchestra op.12 (1942):
_The Aftermath - _cycle of six songs for tenor, string orchestra, off-stage
trumpet and timpani op.17 [Texts; Robert Nichols] (1947):
_Concertante Lirico_ for string orchestra op.27 (1952):









_May Day_ - overture for orchestra op.22 (1948-49):









Violin Concerto [_To the memory of the six million_] op.24 (1951):









_Mephistopheles' Serenade and Dance_ for orchestra op.25 (1952):









Excerpts from the music for the film _So Long at the Fair_ (1950):
_Love Theme_ from the music for the film _The Net_ (1953):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, Cello Concerto*


----------



## Enthusiast

A long time ago I didn't do "modern music". I enjoyed Stravinsky and Hindemith but Bartok was as far as I would go and even that was a turnaround from my earlier feeling that most post-Romantic music was inferior. Then I was on a long haul flight and feeling bored so I listened to this on my iPod. It wowed me and led me fairly quickly to exploring more Schnittke (some of which I liked a lot) ... and then to Gubaidulina and Lutoslawski. And so on. This CD still wows me, though.


----------



## starthrower

I've chosen not to listen to any music today after what happened in a Chicago suburb yesterday on our Independence Day. Another senseless tragedy.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> A long time ago I didn't do "modern music". I enjoyed Stravinsky and Hindemith but Bartok was as far as I would go and even that was a turnaround from my earlier feeling that most post-Romantic music was inferior. Then I was on a long haul flight and feeling bored so I listened to this on my iPod. It wowed me and led me fairly quickly to exploring more Schnittke (some of which I liked a lot) ... and then to Gubaidulina and Lutoslawski. And so on. This CD still wows me, though.


A huge YES to all of those composers you mentioned. Schnittke is really something. His music can be divided up into three periods: the early Shostakovich-influenced works, Polystylism and the later period works where he became more introspective and emotionally withdrawn. A fantastic composer for sure and one of my favorites. Do you own a lot of his music?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enthusiast said:


> A long time ago I didn't do "modern music". I enjoyed Stravinsky and Hindemith but Bartok was as far as I would go and even that was a turnaround from my earlier feeling that most post-Romantic music was inferior. Then I was on a long haul flight and feeling bored so I listened to this on my iPod. It wowed me and led me fairly quickly to exploring more Schnittke (some of which I liked a lot) ... and then to Gubaidulina and Lutoslawski. And so on. This CD still wows me, though.


This was one of my first two Schnittke discs, (along with the Viola Concerto and the Cello Concerto no.1 on Regis featuring Yuri Bashmet and Natalia Gutman). I was drawn in right from the off, so I was more than happy that I chose those particular works. Isn't it a great feeling when you hit a bulls-eye with the first arrow?


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> I've chosen not to listen to any music today after what happened in a Chicago suburb yesterday on our Independence Day. Another senseless tragedy.


There's a lot of mentally ill people out there. A shame this has happened, indeed. Completely unnecessary.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Barber, Piano Concerto*

Abbott Ruskin, Piano.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Weinberg
Symphony No. 3 in B minor, Op. 45
Gothenburg SO
Svedlund*










Next up:

*Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36
LSO
Markevitch*


----------



## Floeddie

*Beethoven: Diabelli Variations





This is a modern 2022 recording of these variations, which is very well executed. I had an inexpensive Big Piano Box set of these, but I believe that I will be replacing it with this version in place of that.*


----------



## haziz

First time listening to this composer and these compositions. Fairly impressed so far.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5, conducted by Sir Adrian Boult.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rtnrlfy said:


> Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 5, conducted by Sir Adrian Boult.
> 
> View attachment 170589


I was rather disappointed by the third movement _Romanza_ in this performance. It's played at such a fast tempo that it doesn't allow the music to unfold naturally or bloom in any kind of way. Boult is one of my favorite RVW conductors and I love his recordings for EMI for example.


----------



## Rogerx

Holbrooke - Symphonic Poems

Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Howard Griffiths

Holbrooke: Amontillado, Dramatic Overture, Op. 123
Holbrooke: The Viking, Poem No. 2 for Orchestra, Op. 32
Holbrooke: Three Blind Mice, Symphonic Variations on an old English Air, Op. 37, No. 1
Holbrooke: Ulalume, Poem No. 3 for Orchestra, Op. 35


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> A huge YES to all of those composers you mentioned. Schnittke is really something. His music can be divided up into three periods: the early Shostakovich-influenced works, Polystylism and the later period works where he became more introspective and emotionally withdrawn. A fantastic composer for sure and one of my favorites. *Do you own a lot of his music?*


A fair amount but there is a lot I don't like too much. But what I like I like (the last two violin concertos, the cello concerto, the viola concerto, the "Faust Cantata" a couple of the quartets etc.) a lot. I'm not a big fan of the polystylism or his later works (after his second stroke) and I don't rate him as a symphonist. I suspect I've just rejected much that you like along with the stuff you do like?


----------



## Enthusiast

elgar's ghost said:


> This was one of my first two Schnittke discs, (along with the Viola Concerto and the Cello Concerto no.1 on Regis featuring Yuri Bashmet and Natalia Gutman). I was drawn in right from the off, so I was more than happy that I chose those particular works. Isn't it a great feeling when you hit a bulls-eye with the first arrow?


Yes! Those two discs remain my favourites even though the cello concerto recording distorts wildly at the climax. It is an amplified cello, I think?


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Floeddie said:


> *Beethoven: Diabelli Variations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a modern 2022 recording of these variations, which is very well executed. I had an inexpensive Big Piano Box set of these, but I believe that I will be replacing it with this version in place of that.*


I had this on my list for this morning as well! Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Merl

Just finished Disc 10 of my Gewandhaus set before setting off for the airport and some sun.


----------



## pmsummer

FEMINAE VOX
_Monody and Medieval Polyphony for a Nunnery_
*Códice de Las Huelgas* S. XII-XIV
Capella de Ministrers
Carles Magraner - director

_CDM_


----------



## Enthusiast

My last church parable. I think this is my favourite. It has all the merits of the other two (clear stories imaginatively told, wonderfully inventive use of very reduced instrumental forces etc.) but with the added "novelty" of being based on a Japanese noh play - and sounds vaguely Japanese - rather than a bible story.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> A fair amount but there is a lot I don't like too much. But what I like I like (the last two violin concertos, the cello concerto, the viola concerto, the "Faust Cantata" a couple of the quartets etc.) a lot. I'm not a big fan of the polystylism or his later works (after his second stroke) and I don't rate him as a symphonist. I suspect I've just rejected much that you like along with the stuff you do like?


I'm less keen on the _Violin Concertos_, but I love both _Cello Concertos_, the _Viola Concerto_ and _Concerto for Piano and Strings_. I LOVE his ballets like _Peer Gynt_, _Labyrinths_ and _Sketches_. I also love the _String Quartets_, _String Trio_ and _Piano Quintet_. As for the symphonies, I love the 3rd, 4th, 5th and 8th. I certainly rate him as a notable symphonist, especially given that he was writing symphonies at a time when it was unfashionable to do so in the first-place. The _Concerti Grossi_ are also marvelous works. I'm not sure if you've heard all six of them?


----------



## haziz

*Martinů: Symphony No. 2, H. 295*

_BBC Symphonie Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek_


----------



## haziz

espressivo dolente said:


> Many listeners aren't, even staunch VW fans, which is something I just can't wrap my head around. I love the _Serenade; _it drove Rachmaninov to tears (in a good way). Me, too! It should be the "Talk Classical" anthem.


I love many of Vaughan Williams' shorter works like The Lark Ascending, Oboe Concerto, Fantasias on Greensleeves and on a Theme by Thomas Tallis etc. but somehow his symphonies have never clicked for me. They have always appeared to be massive rambling compositions.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Purcell: The Indian Queen. Cond. Hogwood, Academy of Ancient Music. L' Oiseau-Lyre.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Isobel Buchanan (soprano), Mira Zakai (contralto)

Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 11 in G minor, Op. 103, "The Year 1905"
National SO
Rostropovich*










From this set -


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I originally bought this CD for the haunting _Flos campi _but the other pieces are all wonderful too, and all beautifully performed. I much prefer this sixteen solo voice version of the _Serenade to Music _than the one for full chorus too.


----------



## Philidor

Next version of Franck's last work.

*César Franck: Trois Chorals (1890)*

No. 1 Mi majeur
No. 2 Si mineur
No. 3 La mineur

Jean Guillou
Organ van-den-Heuvel, St. Eustache, Paris


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Apple Music:



Mahler: Symphony No. 2 in C Minor
Bruno Walter, New York Philharmonic


----------



## Malx

Another couple of recordings of this weeks String Quartet selection.
*Schubert, String Quartet No 4 D46 - Leipziger Quartet & Quatuor Modigliani.

















*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Ravel: The Piano Concertos. Piano: Roge, Symphony Orchestra of Montreal cond. Dutoit. London.


----------



## haziz

*Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*

_BBC Symphony Orchestra
Edward Gardner_
Recorded: 3-4 February 2014
Recording Venue: Fairfield Halls, Croydon, United Kingdom


----------



## Enthusiast

I do really like this Berlioz requiem. Under Davis the work really burns brightly and under the great roof of St Paul's the managed slight fuzziness of the choral sound adds to the demonic feel of the whole.


----------



## Jay




----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

*Gubaidulina








*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 4 in G major
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano
Philharmonia
Klemperer*

From this new acquired set -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Dvořák
Symphony No. 9 In E Minor, Op. 95, B 178, "From the New World"
Czech PO
Ančerl*










I don't listen to Dvořák's 9th often, although I do love the piece. I have to say this Ančerl performance is just what my soul needs today.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier. CD#1, Piano: Gould w/occasional voice. CBS Masterworks.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, Kreutzer Sonata

This has great sound and is very well recorded. I haven't paid much attention to the Kreutzer sonata until this recording. It's keeping my attention.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

#7








Awesome!!


----------



## deangelisj35

Bourdon said:


> *Bach*


Leonhardt seems to have recorded during the 1960s with both Telefunken's Das Alte Werk and DHM. Are the DHM recordings included in The New Gustav Leonhardt Edition on Warner Classics or somewhere else?


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tapiola


----------



## espressivo dolente

haziz said:


> I love many of Vaughan Williams' shorter works like The Lark Ascending, Oboe Concerto, Fantasias on Greensleeves and on a Theme by Thomas Tallis etc. but somehow his symphonies have never clicked for me. They have always appeared to be massive rambling compositions.


You're not alone in finding them so. More, I think, than is appreciated, VW's interests were far-ranging and extended from the historical and folk elements he's known for to neo-classicism and beyond. His symphonies (on which I suspect he thought his posthumous rep. would depend) - show his interest in harmonic and structural experimentation arguably more fully than almost any other form he composed in and so can seem a tougher nut to crack. His ninth, for example, is brimming with curious modal complexities. Still, they're worth the time and effort invested in them. Try and re-try his fifth; it was the first that "clicked," as you say, for me, I never tire of it and have since gone on to appreciate his others. His first I admit was a slam-dunk for me because I love Walt Whitman.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
Piano Concertos Nos. 1-3
Vladimir Ashkenazy
London PO
Solti*










This is still a favorite recording of mine of these PCs. Everything just came together for Ashkenazy and Solti.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

More from the world of Haneke's The Piano Teacher. Every time I listen to Winterreise I love it more


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Frankel - various works
part two for the rest of today.

_A Shakespeare Overture_ for orchestra op.29 (1956):









Symphony no.1 op.33 (1958):









_Serenata Concertante_ for piano
trio and orchestra op.37 (1960):









Music for the film _The Prisoner_ (1955):
Music for the film _The Curse of the Werewolf_ (1961):


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Bartók
> Piano Concertos Nos. 1-3
> Vladimir Ashkenazy
> London PO
> Solti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is still a favorite recording of mine of these PCs. Everything just came together for Ashkenazy and Solti.


Oooh nice. I'm stealing this, but expanding it to also include the VCs (the venture capitals of course)


----------



## jim prideaux

over the last few days have listened repeatedly to Harnoncourt and the BPO performing Mendelssohn's Melusine, Schubert's 4th and Schumann's 4th.......wonderful performances and recording.

Also listened to Nelsons and the BSO performing Brahms 2nd......impressive finale!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> A chamber music morning.
> 
> *Schubert, String quartet No 4 D46 - Quatuor Modigliani.
> 
> Faure, Piano Quartet No 2 - Domus.
> 
> Schnittke, String Quartet No 3 - The Tale Quartet.*
> 
> Another recording of this weeks string quartet selection - the earlier of the two Modigliani recordings. (They should have turned the underfloor heating down!)
> The Domus recording of the Faure Piano Quartets has long been a favourite.
> Schnittke from the Tale Quartet the only recording of these works I've heard.


Those Domus performances on Hyperion are outstanding, some of my most loved chamber works and performances.

I also have the Yanks (Pacifica) in Schnittke StQt 3 and the Mollinari Quartet, who I think are tops.

All those involved in the cover of the Modigliani CD, including the Modigliani, need a bleedin' slap


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Farrenc - Piano Trios & Sextet
> 
> Linos Ensemble


Only recently discovered Farrenc - what a discovery!

But only her symphonies and overtures, so far.

Looking forward to checking out the chamber works.......


----------



## Neo Romanza

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Oooh nice. I'm stealing this, but expanding it to also include the VCs (the venture capitals of course)


This is actually the 2-CD set I'm playing this Ashkenazy/Solti from, but I like the original cover art much better.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Tsaraslondon said:


> I'm not that keen on the choral version of Vaughan Williams' _Serenade to Music _but this is a fantastic version of the _Sinfonia Antartica _in spectacular sound.


J'adore _Serenade To Music..........

In every facet_

I have been fortunate to have attended quite few performances of the work in its different versions and could not possibly choose one over the other...


----------



## HenryPenfold

elgar's ghost said:


> Benjamin Frankel - various works
> part one for this afternoon.​_Along with the near-contemporary Humphrey Searle, Frankel was one of the very first British composers to utilise serial procedures but in the post-WWII musical world he was a modernist with a comparatively small 'm', and there is certainly neither Webern-like severity nor Darmstadt iconoclasm to be found here.
> 
> Despite composing an impressive cycle of eight symphonies - the first of them was not written until he was about 50, and the remaining seven coming from a fruitful ten-year period later in life - Frankel was probably better known for his music for (mainly British) cinema. He composed a huge quantity of soundtracks for film categories as diverse as noir (Dear Murderer - 1947), comedy (The Importance of Being Earnest - 1952), horror (The Curse of the Werewolf - 1961) and combat (The Battle of the Bulge - 1965) - and together with the various orchestral works here reveal different facets of a composer who, like the aforementioned Searle, undeservedly fell under the radar immediately after his death. And not for the first time it's the cpo label who have taken the trouble to record the majority of the works currently available of a composer who had hitherto been unjustly neglected._
> 
> _Three Sketches for Strings_ op.2 (poss. early 1930s):
> _Solemn Speech and Discussion _for string
> orchestra op.11 (early 1940s):
> _Youth Music_ - four pieces for string
> orchestra op.12 (1942):
> _The Aftermath - _cycle of six songs for tenor, string orchestra, off-stage
> trumpet and timpani op.17 [Texts; Robert Nichols] (1947):
> _Concertante Lirico_ for string orchestra op.27 (1952):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _May Day_ - overture for orchestra op.22 (1948-49):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Violin Concerto [_To the memory of the six million_] op.24 (1951):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Mephistopheles' Serenade and Dance_ for orchestra op.25 (1952):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excerpts from the music for the film _So Long at the Fair_ (1950):
> _Love Theme_ from the music for the film _The Net_ (1953):





haziz said:


> *Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*
> 
> _BBC Symphony Orchestra
> Edward Gardner_
> Recorded: 3-4 February 2014
> Recording Venue: Fairfield Halls, Croydon, United Kingdom


Quite a few other W1s that you might like to try, if you haven't already.....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Another couple of recordings of this weeks String Quartet selection.
> *Schubert, String Quartet No 4 D46 - Leipziger Quartet & Quatuor Modigliani.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cameraman and artistic director for these covers need a kickin'......


----------



## espressivo dolente

HenryPenfold said:


> J'adore _Serenade To Music..........
> 
> In every facet_
> 
> I have been fortunate to have attended quite few performances of the work in its different versions and could not possibly choose one over the other...


Wish I could have heard it at Cornell University in 1954 when VW was there and it was performed. But I was only three and unfamiliar with the work at that time, among other constraints!


----------



## HenryPenfold

espressivo dolente said:


> Wish I could have heard it at Cornell University in 1954 when VW was there and it was performed. But I was only three and unfamiliar with the work at that time, among other constraints!


Me too but I was 6 years away! 🤣


----------



## espressivo dolente

HenryPenfold said:


> Me too but I was 6 years away! 🤣


That would indeed have been something of a constraint; as for me, I really don't have much of an excuse, I was only 110 miles away; I could have hitchhiked had I known! Instead, I contented myself (according to my parents) with the "Teddy Bears' Picnic," of which I was inordinately fond.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Bruce

Vasks said:


> _Igor's Itzy-Bitzy Items_
> 
> *Stravinsky - Orchestra Variations (Craft/Columbia LP)
> Stravinsky - Suite #2 for Small Orchestra (composer/Columbia LP)
> Stravinsky - Fanfare for Two Trumpets (Nagel & Heinrich/Columbia LP)
> Stravinsky - The Owl and the Pussycat (Albert & Craft/Columbia LP)
> Stravinsky - Scherzo a la russe (Haitink/Philips CD)
> Stravinsky - Scherzo & Circus Polka (Sangiorgio/Naxos CD)
> Stravinsky - Elegy for Solo Violin (Ricci/London STS LP)
> Stravinsky - Four Russian Peasant Songs (Smith/Columbia LP)*


Don't forget his Tango and Pastorale. Quirky little bits.


----------



## tortkis

André Jolivet: Symphony No. 3, Concerto for Piano and Orchestra, Concerto for Cello and Orchestra No. 1 (Solstice)
Orchestre National de France, André Jolivet
Orchestre Radio-Symphonique de Strasbourg, Ernest Bour
Lucette Descaves (piano), André Navarra (cello)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Pettersson


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

First dip into this *Bartók Warner Classics* set that I acquired many months ago:

*Suite No. 2, Op. 4, BB. 40, Sz. 34
Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française
Charles Bruck

Two Pictures, (Op.10) Sz. 46
Two Portraits Op. 5
Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
James Conlon*










As much as I am a fanatic of Bartók's music and own a rather large collection, I didn't own many recordings from the Warner catalog (EMI, Teldec et. al.). I'm glad that I pulled the trigger on this set as many of these performances are unknown to me.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók: *Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta 
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Susanna Mälkki 

This is a tremendous performance of this masterwork. Mälkki is the real deal! I'll probably listen to the equally superb Concerto for Orchestra on the disc later. Recommended!


----------



## Bourdon

deangelisj35 said:


> Leonhardt seems to have recorded during the 1960s with both Telefunken's Das Alte Werk and DHM. Are the DHM recordings included in The New Gustav Leonhardt Edition on Warner Classics or somewhere else?


*That's right, Leonhardt has two recordings, one that can be found in the new Warner box, the DHM recording can be found in the attractive Sony box. The recordings he made for Philips are also very attractive. (Decca)
I think the Sony is oop but can certainly be found for a friendly price. As is often the case with these sets, the moment they are sold out the prices skyrocket and the question is whether they will ever be re-released.



https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/new-gustav-leonhardt-edition/hnum/10740874



















*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schubert D664









The best, along with Cherkassky, closely followed by Richter perhaps. The top two are quite different, though.


----------



## Klavierman

His playing is excellent--as is the sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*
CPE Bach, Keyboard Concertos in G and E major*


----------



## Bruce

Two fairly long works for me tonight: 

















*Danny Elfman* - Violin Concerto - Sandy Cameron (violin); John Mauceri/Royal Scottish NO
*Judith Zaimont* - Symphony No. 4 - Niels Muus/Janáček PO

The Elfman is a kind of strange work. Elfman's means of expression seem a little limited to me, especially as regards melodic and rhythmic variety. Except for the third movement, the rhythms are manically driven throughout. The writing for violin is often aggressive. Yet I find it a quite attractive work. I'm not sure it would hold up under multiple listenings, but I certainly expect to revisit it in the future.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Bartók Warner Classics* set:

*Four Orchestral Pieces Op. 12 (Sz 51)
Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
James Conlon

The Wooden Prince Suite, BB 74, Sz. 60
Toronto Symphony Orchestra
Jukka-Pekka Saraste

Romanian Folk Dances for orchestra, Sz. 68, BB 76
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sakari Oramo*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Béla Bartók: *Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
> Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Susanna Mälkki
> 
> This is a tremendous performance of this masterwork. Mälkki is the real deal! I'll probably listen to the equally superb Concerto for Orchestra on the disc later. Recommended!


YES! This is a superb recording, indeed. Her recording of _The Wooden Prince_ and _The Miraculous Mandarin Suite_ is also top-drawer. I'll need to give a listen to her _Bluebeard's Castle_ again. It didn't strike me quite the same way her other recordings did, but it was very good.

FWIW, _Bluebeard's Castle_ is my favorite piece of music ever composed. There was a period where I absolutely obsessed about it. I'm still obsessed with it, but with a more sane mindset nowadays. 

P. S. It's great to see you posting again, my friend.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Arriaga: Overture in D major, Op. 20, etc.

Il Fondamento, Paul Dombrecht

Arriaga: Overture in D major, Op. 20
Arriaga: Overture to 'Los esclavos felices'
Arriaga: Overture, Op. 1 'Nonetto'
Arriaga: Symphonie à grand orchestre


----------



## LeoPiano

Debussy: La Mer, Nocturnes, Jeux and Rhapsody for Clarinet

Pierre Boulez, The Cleveland Orchestra

Debussy's music is pretty much unexplored repertoire for me except for some of his more famous piano pieces. This disc seems like a great introduction to some of his orchestral works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

LeoPiano said:


> Debussy: La Mer, Nocturnes, Jeux and Rhapsody for Clarinet
> 
> Pierre Boulez, The Cleveland Orchestra
> 
> Debussy's music is pretty much unexplored repertoire for me except for some of his more famous piano pieces. This disc seems like a great introduction to some of his orchestral works.
> 
> View attachment 170624


A great disc! Debussy is my favorite composer (he's No. 1 in my favorite composers list). In terms of his orchestral works, for me, it doesn't get any better than _Jeux_, which still sounds surprisingly modern to this day. A difficult work to pull off --- I read there are an inordinate amount of tempo changes throughout. Anyway, I would also encourage you, if you haven't already, to give a listen to all of his solo piano works, chamber music, the opera _Pelléas et Mélisande_, _La Damoiselle élue_, _Le Martyre de saint Sébastien_ and the mélodies.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák - From The New World Symphony No.9 In E Minor Op.95*

Serenade for Winds in D minor, Op. 44**

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra* L.S.O **

István Kertész


----------



## sAmUiLc

its content..


https://www.classicalarchives.com/newca/#!/Album/27763


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Barber
Despite & Still, Op. 41
Thomas Hampson, John Browning*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann: Lieder

Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano) with Malcolm Martineau, Hester Dickson, Benjamin Appl, John Mark Ainsley & Johnny Langridge

Brahms: Dein blaues Auge, (No. 8 from Acht Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 59)
Brahms: Der Schmied Op. 19/4
Brahms: Meine Liebe ist grün, Op. 63 No. 5
Brahms: Ständchen, Op. 106 No. 1
Brahms: Wie Melodien zieht es mir, Op. 105 No. 1
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Brahms: Wir wandelten, wir zwei zusammen Op. 96 No. 2
Schumann: Familien-Gemälde, Op. 34 No. 4
Schumann: Gedichte der Königin Maria Stuart, Op. 135
Schumann: Hoch, hoch sind die Berge, Op. 138, No. 8 (from Spanische Liebeslieder)
Schumann: Ich bin dein Baum, Op. 101 No. 3
Schumann: Ich denke dein, Op. 78, No. 3
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge aus Goethes Wilhelm Meister, Op. 98a
Schumann: So wahr die Sonne scheinet, Op. 37, No. 12


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Angela Gheorghiu - Live from La Scala


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn, Melos Quartett – The String Quartets (3-CD set)


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Rachel Yakar / Orchestre de la Suisse Romande / Armin Jordan* • 1986 • Erato

Sweet and beautiful. Subtle drama. Feels slower than what the timings suggest. A few flat phrases that seem deliberate. Also a little bit stretched when the music explodes. Surely there are flaws, but a sweet voice like this more than enough makes up for it.


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Jay




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today‘s listening 

Dvorak - Cello Concerto
Tchaikovsky - Symphony 6
Gielen/SWR SO; Schiff, cello
I liked both of these, though Schiff’s recording with Previn is superior. Gielen is direct and totally unsentimental, which I appreciate in repertoire like this. The same reason I like Mitropoulos’ Tchaikovsky 6.









Pingoud - Profeetta, Chantelle, Flambeaux eteints, Diableries galantes, Le chant de l’espace
Oramo/Finnish Radio SO









Olsen - Symphony 1, Trombone Concerto, Asgardsreien
Lindberg/Arctic Philharmonic
Thanks Rogerx for the reminder about this one


----------



## Art Rock

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: String Quintets 1-6 (Arthur Grumiaux), Max Lesueur, Georges Janzer, Eva Czako, Arpad Gerecz, Philips, 3 CD's)*

More Mozart in the morning. Third CD, String Quintets 5 (KV593) and 6 (KV614). Wonderful music of course. In the end, I still have a marginal preference for the fourth over these two and the third, but all four are all essential in my book (with the second not far behind either).


----------



## Rogerx

Delibes: Coppelia/ Massenet: Le Carillon

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, The National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay








*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

its content








Samuel Feinberg • Ernest Bloch / Vladimir Bunin (Piano), Ostankino Large Symphony Orchestra, Gennadi Cherkasov • Grigory Khersonsky (Trombone), USSR Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Kozhukhar - Feinberg: Piano Concerto In C Minor • Bloch: Symphony For Trombone And Orchestra


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1994 CD release of "Feinberg: Piano Concerto In C Minor • Bloch: Symphony For Trombone And Orchestra" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Some Handel earlier : 






And some Frescobaldi to end my night :


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: The Symphonies (Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young, Oehms, 12 CD's)*

Playing CD 7: Symphony 5. A live recording, and another highlight in this outstanding series. For me this is the best rendition of Bruckner's 5th I have on CD (compared to Chailly, Gielen, Karajan, Skrowaczewski, and Tintner). I have had my doubts about the 5th in the past, but hearing Young again makes it go up to the same high level as symphonies 3 and 7, just below 4 - with 8 and 9 topping the list.


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> Only recently discovered Farrenc - what a discovery!
> 
> But only her symphonies and overtures, so far.
> 
> Looking forward to checking out the chamber works.......


I agree. And you have a treat in store with the chamber music - which is even better than the symphonies IMO.


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Ballet Suites for Piano

Jean-Pierre Armengaud (piano)


Poulenc: Aubade
Poulenc: Les Animaux modèles Suite
Poulenc: Les Biches
Poulenc: Les biches – ballet suite


----------



## Enthusiast

Yes, 


Neo Romanza said:


> YES! This is a superb recording, indeed. Her recording of _The Wooden Prince_ and _The Miraculous Mandarin Suite_ is also top-drawer. I'll need to give a listen to her _Bluebeard's Castle_ again. It didn't strike me quite the same way her other recordings did, but it was very good.
> 
> FWIW, _Bluebeard's Castle_ is my favorite piece of music ever composed. There was a period where I absolutely obsessed about it. I'm still obsessed with it, but with a more sane mindset nowadays.
> 
> P. S. It's great to see you posting again, my friend.


Yes, I find her Bluebeard a little calm and it doesn't quite have the qualities of the other two records. It is good, though.


----------



## Art Rock

*Franz Schubert: String Quartets (Melos Quartett, DG, 6 CD's)*

Playing CD 2 (String Quartets 4-6, D46, 68, 74). I picked this one off the shelf because his fourth string quartet is the pick of the week (by @Malx) in the Weekly Quartet thread:









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


It's Saturday again, so I'm also late. This week, it's because culture, happily or depressingly, is inextricably political, and so I've been plagued with doubts. Writing as a privileged dilettante, surrounded by museums full of plunder (albeit at a bus-ride's distance) is, quite rightly, a...




www.talkclassical.com





Of course, like most people I tend to reach for the late quartets when I want to hear Schubert in this genre, but it was good to listen to these amazing early works again. He composed these when he was only 16 - the mind boggles.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Frankel - various works part three
for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.2 op.38 (1962):
Symphony no.3 op.40 (1964):









Symphony no.4 op.44 (1966):









Viola Concerto op.45 (1967):


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6

Smetana: Má Vlast


Wiener Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelik
Recorded: 1958-04-07
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Shaughnessy

HenryPenfold said:


> *All those involved in the cover of the Modigliani CD, including the Modigliani, need a bleedin' slap*



Number 569 of things that seem to get on Henry's nerves - Levitation - Note to self - resist temptation to levitate in his presence if he's in a bad mood - Reply from self "thanks for the heads up".


----------



## OCEANE

Music that I revisit very often..
Listened to Suite No. 1 & 5 this time.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Shaughnessy

*Une nouvelle fête Baroque*

Le Concert d’Astrée, Emmanuelle Haïm

Contents too lengthy to list - 









Une nouvelle fête Baroque


Une nouvelle fête Baroque. Erato: 9029627842. Buy CD or download online. Le Concert d’Astrée, Emmanuelle Haïm



www.prestomusic.com






*Groups & Artists*

Baráth, Emőke
Chappuis, Marie-Claude
Christoyannis, Tassis
Desandre, Lea
Dessay, Natalie
Devieilhe, Sabine
Le Concert d'Astrée
Naouri, Laurent
Negri, Emmanuelle de
Piau, Sandrine
Ruiten, Lenneke
Spyres, Michael
Vidal, Mathias
Villazón, Rolando
Zaïcik, Eva


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't always warm to Davis's Verdi but this is, I think, a significant success.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier. Cd#2 piano Gould. CBS Materworks. This morning is just humming along.


----------



## SanAntone

Piano Concerto No. 5 in D, K. 175 - Robert Levin, AAM, Hogwood


----------



## Vasks

*Foerster - Festive Overture (Friedel/Naxos)
Dvorak - Piano Quartet #2 (Suk Trio +/Supraphon)
Fucik - Attila - Hungarian March (Neumann/Orfeo)*


----------



## OCEANE

Another music I revisit quite often


----------



## Rogerx

CD 8
PYOTR ILYICH TCHAIKOVSKY (1840–1893)
Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13, TH.24 ‘Winter Daydreams’
Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17, TH.25 ‘Little Russian’
London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## espressivo dolente

Quite moved by the _Sonata for Violin & Piano_ this morning, from a composer who, before he perished waaaayyyy before his time, promised to write music that was “weird, mad, horrible, anything you like, but at least it would be original.”


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the many excellent Dvorak 9s:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

According to Lewis, the _famous _sonatas are No. 8, No. 14, No. 24, No. 17, No. 23 and No. 29. Can't say I disagree too much


----------



## Baxi

_NP:_
*Gustav Mahler - Symphony No.6*








*(1986)*


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Alexander Zemlinsky*: Psalm 13, op. 24
*Erich Wolfgang Korngold*: Passover Psalm, op. 30
*Ernest Bloch*: Psalm 22
*Igor Markevitch*: Psaume - Tehillim

Vincent Le Texier, tenor / Elena Prokina, soprano
Berlin & Bavarian Radio Choirs
Munich Radio Orchestra
Marcello Viotti / Peter Rundel / Peter Ruzicka, conductors


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Debussy & Ravel: String Quartets. Emerson String Quartet. Deutsche Grammophon.


----------



## Floeddie

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, Artist: Musica Florea*

Playlist: Concertos Nos. 4 & 5 in this session


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Suite & Piano Quintet

Spectrum Concerts Berlin


----------



## Tsaraslondon

There was a time when this recording of the Verdi _Requiem _was the top choice. It was my first encounter with the work and I have a great deal of affection for this performance. The sound is a bit of a stumbling block now I suppose, as it does tend to overload at the big choral climaxes, but the performance still has a lot going for it.

The soloists may not be italianate, but they are a wonderfully homogeneous bunch. Schwarzkopf is no doubt the most controversial, but I love her intelligent, highly dramatic response to the text and she and Ludwig blend as beautifully in Verdi as they do in Mozart and Strauss.

Giulini's _Quattro Pezzi Sacri _make a superb makeweight.


----------



## pmsummer

DIALOGHI VENETIANI
_L'heritage de Monteverdi_
*G. Scarrani - B. Marini - D. Castello - M. Uccellini - G. Kapsberger - C. Monteverdi - S. Rossi - T. Merula*
La Fenice
Jean Tubery - cornet à bouquin, cornet muet
Enrico Parizzi - violon, alto
Lean-Marc Aymes - orgue, clavecin
Jörg-Andreas Bötticher - orgue, clavecin
Christina Pluhar - théorbe​
_Ricercar_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kodály
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Kodály Quartet*


----------



## Malx

This landed on the hall carpet this morning.
*Buxtehude, Trio Sonatas Op 2 - Arcangelo.*

I have and enjoy the Op 1 set of sonatas from Arcangelo so when I saw the Op 2 set, used, for a very reasonable price I quickly pressed the buy button - imagine my delight when the disc arrived in the original wrapper brand new.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, Moonlight Sonata

Since Casadesus is known for Mozart, I didn't expect much from his Beethoven, but this is a pleasant surprise. He begins the first movent at a quicker tempo than usual, which is closer to Beethoven's intention, and he is not indulgent, but he is not averse to expressive touches. The second movement has Mozartian lightness without superfluity, but the third movement is explosive but with precision.


----------



## Enthusiast

Great stuff and a good foil to my other listening so far today.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Frankel - various works part four of four
for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Symphony no.5 op.46 (1967):









Symphony no.6 op.49 (1969):









Symphony no. 7 op.50 (1970):
_Overture for a Ceremony_ for orchestra op.51 (1970):
Symphony no.8 op.53 (1971):


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Vers La Flamme

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)


*Vladimir Ashkenazy born 6 July 1937*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Koechlin
La méditation de Purun Bhagat, poème symphonique, Op. 159
Orchestre Philharmonique de Montpellier
Steuart Bedford*

From this complete recording of _Le Livre de la Jungle_ -










There are only two complete recordings of _Le Livre de la Jungle_ --- this one and the one with Zinman on RCA. The other performances are only partial cycles: Holliger on Hänssler and Segerstam on Marco Polo. This Bedford is probably my favorite as I believe it has a certain atmosphere that the Zinman does not.


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: The Complete Takemitsu Edition Box 2 (Various, Shogakukan, 11 CD's)*

CD1: Romance, Lento, Distance de Fée, Pause Ininterrompue, Le Son Calligraphié, Masque, Landscape, Piano Distance. Mainly works for piano, but also some beautiful chamber music, including Landscape for String Quartet and Le Son Calligraphié for String Sextet. This was a cheap MP3 download from many years ago that I never even listened to. Burnt it now to DVD.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Liszt: At the grave of Richard Wagner, Berg: String Quartet and Webern: Five pieces. Kronos Quartet. Elektra Nonesuch.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Zemlinsky
Lyrische Symphonie, Op. 18
Matthias Goerne (baritone), Christine Schäfer (soprano)
Orchestre de Paris
Christoph Eschenbach*










An absolute gem of a performance.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tsaraslondon said:


> There was a time when this recording of the Verdi _Requiem _was the top choice. It was my first encounter with the work and I have a great deal of affection for this performance. The sound is a bit of a stumbling block now I suppose, as it does tend to overload at the big choral climaxes, but the performance still has a lot going for it.
> 
> The soloists may not be italianate, but they are a wonderfully homogeneous bunch. Schwarzkopf is no doubt the most controversial, but I love her intelligent, highly dramatic response to the text and she and Ludwig blend as beautifully in Verdi as they do in Mozart and Strauss.
> 
> Giulini's _Quattro Pezzi Sacri _make a superb makeweight.


There is no overload on CD, I have both earlier and remastered versions. The LP used to have it. I am saying 'used to' because I no longer have the LP.


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to the Violin Concerto from this the other day. So I listened to the songs and Three Pieces (possibly the best thing on the disc as far as performances are concerned) today.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Peerless! Transcendental!!


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Boulez's String Quartet (the _Livre pour quatuor_) and its orchestral adaptation, the _Livre pour cordes_, from the collection of his complete works

_







_


----------



## Knorf

*Louise Farrenc: *Symphony No. 2 in D minor, Op. 35
NDR Radiophilharmonie, Johannes Goritzki

I very much enjoy Farrenc's symphonies. They are muscular, tautly-argued, inspired works. It's past time for them to be accepted into the repertoire, imo.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

sAmUiLc said:


> There is no overload on CD, I have both earlier and remastered versions. The LP used to have it. I am saying 'used to' because I no longer have the LP.


I have the edition with the above cover and there is definitely overload in the _Dies irae._


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Manxfeeder

ericshreiber1005 said:


> Liszt: At the grave of Richard Wagner, Berg: String Quartet and Webern: Five pieces. Kronos Quartet. Elektra Nonesuch.


I think the Kronos Quartet does a great job with Webern; it's as if they went beyond playing notes and tied each of their brains together so that everything would flow effortlessly. 

I saw them in a Q&A session at Vanderbilt and wanted to ask them about their Webern recording, but I chickened out. I'm still kicking myself about that.


----------



## deangelisj35

Bourdon said:


> *That's right, Leonhardt has two recordings, one that can be found in the new Warner box, the DHM recording can be found in the attractive Sony box. The recordings he made for Philips are also very attractive. (Decca)
> I think the Sony is oop but can certainly be found for a friendly price. As is often the case with these sets, the moment they are sold out the prices skyrocket and the question is whether they will ever be re-released.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/new-gustav-leonhardt-edition/hnum/10740874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the reply. It looks likde t


Bourdon said:


> *That's right, Leonhardt has two recordings, one that can be found in the new Warner box, the DHM recording can be found in the attractive Sony box. The recordings he made for Philips are also very attractive. (Decca)
> I think the Sony is oop but can certainly be found for a friendly price. As is often the case with these sets, the moment they are sold out the prices skyrocket and the question is whether they will ever be re-released.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/detail/-/art/new-gustav-leonhardt-edition/hnum/10740874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the reply and for the info. It looks like the Decca collection--which I believe collects his Philips recordings from the 1980s and 1990s--is also out of print.


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Another New World ...










I tend to play my two favourites (Harnoncourt and Kertesz) and was having difficulty remembering the many others that I have. I know I like several others but couldn't remember the interpretations very clearly. So I may continue to explore some of the others.


----------



## Bourdon

deangelisj35 said:


> Thanks for the reply. It looks likde t
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply and for the info. It looks like the Decca collection--which I believe collects his Philips recordings from the 1980s and 1990s--is also out of print.


The Decca collection has the advantage of very good sound enginering and more important very fine music.

There is also a small collection with recordings Leonhardt made for the Alpha label 
All the collections are attractive.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tsaraslondon said:


> I have the edition with the above cover and there is definitely overload in the _Dies irae._


I don't argue with opinion since everyone is entitled to one. But this one is not opinion. If yours is CD, it is the earlier digital transfer. And I am telling you there is no overload. I have changed my system at least 4 times (2 amps, 4 pairs of speakers and numerous CD players) since I acquired the CD. I also listened to it on my friend's system when we were having a listening session. None exhibited any overload. Not sure what you are listening to your music on, perhaps it is your system (or headphone?) overloading?


----------



## Bourdon

*Franck

CD 1



















*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Verdi: Luisa Miller, sop. Millo, tenor Domingo. Cond. Levine. Met. Opera Orchestra and Chorus. Sony Classical.


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..
Samuil Feinberg, Leif Segerstam, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Christophe Sirodeau - Piano Concerto No. 1 and solo piano works - Amazon.com Music


----------



## Knorf

*Claude Debussy: *_Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune, Jeux, Trois Nocturnes*_
*Les Cris de Paris
Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

I'm working hard to minimize productivity today.


----------



## Art Rock

*Amir Mahyar Tafreshipour: Harp Concerto 'Persian Echoes', Alas, Lucid Dreams, Yearning in C (English Chamber Orchestra, Ali Rahbari, Gabriella Dall'olio, Crash Ensemble et al, Naxos)*

Amir Mahyar Tafreshipour is a leading Iranian contemporary composer. The Harp Concerto 'Persian Echoes' (2005) is the reason I got the CD, because of my fetish for unusual concertos. It is a retro-concerto stylewise (I got Rodrigo vibes from time to time), but an interesting rarity given the background of the composer - and there are indeed some hints of Middle Eastern influences, especially in the second movement (Tranquilo). Alas is a substantial and far more modern chamber music work for oboe, clarinet, bassoon, horn and piano. Lucid Dreams is a shorter piece for harp, violin and cello that I found a bit less convincing, especially the way the sounds of the three instruments blended together. Yearning in C for chamber orchestra is an interesting piece to close the disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, piano works*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Bartók Warner Classics* set:

*The Miraculous Mandarin, Pantomime Ballet In One Act, Sz. 73, BB 82
Dance Suite, Sz. 77, BB 86
London Philharmonic & Choir
Franz Welser-Möst

Music For Strings, Percussion And Celesta, Sz. 106, BB 114
Oslo Philharmonic
Mariss Jansons*


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Post-Ponce works. Most are not exactly Segovia's territory!


----------



## Knorf

*Albert Roussel: *_Résurrection*, _Symphonic Fragments from _Le Festin de l'araignée**_
*Orchestre national du capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson
**Orchestre national de France, Georges Prêtre

I find Roussel's compositions to be exceptionally interesting and appealing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bach, Brandenberg Concerto No. 5

This is with the NBC orchestra in 1945. The sound isn't that great, though it has been remastered into a form of stereo. This shouldn't be interesting, but it is. The tempo is right for Baroque - brisk and lively - and the vibrato isn't very noticeable. The continuo is played by a piano, which I'm not used to, but it really isn't a problem. Still, in 2022, after all that we have discovered about the Brandenburgs, this is an oddity and a curiosity.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Albert Roussel: *_Résurrection*, _Symphonic Fragments from _Le Festin de l'araignée**_
> *Orchestre national du capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson
> **Orchestre national de France, Georges Prêtre
> 
> I find Roussel's compositions to be exceptionally interesting and appealing.


Absolutely! _Résurrection_ is a gorgeous piece. Early Roussel was certainly Impressionist. His second period was a synthesis of Impressionism and Neoclassicism. His later works are more astringent, muscular Neoclassical.


----------



## Bourdon

*De Falla

















*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Egon Wellesz - symphonies part
one for the rest of today.

More notes cribbed from a previous post. As usual feel free to skip.​
_Egon Wellesz (1885-1974) was an Austrian émigré of predominantly Hungarian Jewish origin who settled in the UK soon after the Anschluss. A professor at the University of Vienna who was a leading expert on music from the Byzantine Empire, Wellesz was in the Netherlands when he was warned by telegram not just about the annexation of Austria which had occurred in his absence but also its impending consequences should he return. Wellesz sought refuge in the UK shortly afterwards, but with the outbreak of WWII he had to undergo a period of internment under the 'enemy alien' rules. However, he had made friends here during previous visits and he was released in 1940, allegedly due to the intervention of, among others, Ralph Vaughan Williams.

Wellesz came to the symphony late. He was 60 when he completed his first in 1946, but there was no stopping him after that - despite academia at Oxford's Lincoln College making heavy demands on his time he went on to compose another eight over the next quarter of a century before his advanced age caught up with him. Wellesz also composed many other orchestral compositions during that period, as well as a plethora of chamber and choral works. Most of his works for the stage were written before he came to the UK.

Once he had adapted to life in the UK I wonder if Wellesz felt compelled to make up for lost time by actually looking back on lost time - occasionally the sound-world of the first four symphonies brings to mind Franz Schmidt, albeit with a harder glaze, but overall they are largely a synthesis of different strands of the Austro-German tradition, occupying a position which bestrides both the post-Mahler/Reger era and the time of Brahms and Bruckner (the latter two still had over a decade of life left in them when Wellesz was born). They are also peppered here and there with a wistful lyricism which maybe represents a hankering for the Vienna which Wellesz was forced to leave behind. And although the second symphony was subtitled 'The English' as a tribute to his adopted country, the work itself doesn't particularly evoke the kind of patent 'Englishness' associated with the usual suspects such as Holst, Vaughan Williams or Finzi - this is the music of a man who, along with fellow émigrés such as Alexander Zemlinsky and Erich Korngold, remained Austrian at heart, as the name given to the fourth symphony implies._

_After the relatively conventional post-romantic Austro-German soundscape and structure of symphonies 1-4 the remainder are different animals altogether, especially from no.6 onwards. Often involving serial techniques and placing more emphasis on economy, tautness and control, these are definitely not the works of an old man hitting the autumnal cruise-control button while dreamily yearning for the homeland of his younger years. Incidentally, the work of another Egon from Austria - the artist Schiele - graces the sleeves of these four discs. I enjoy this cycle whenever I get around to playing it, and yet again thanks have to go to the cpo label for their enterprise in unearthing yet more worthwhile and interesting works from undeserved obscurity._

Symphony no.1 op.62 (1945-46):


Symphony no.2 [_The English_] op.65 (1947-48):


Symphony no.3 op.68 (1949-51):
​


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2


----------



## sAmUiLc

#3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Images*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*NAZARENO! Bernstein, Stravinsky, Golijov*

Katia & Marielle Labèque, Chris Richards, Gonzalo Grau, Raphaël Séguinier
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle

*Works*

Bernstein: Prelude, Fugue & Riffs for Solo Clarinet and Jazz Ensemble
Golijov: Nazareno
Stravinsky: Ebony Concerto


----------



## Neo Romanza

Catching up with some late 4th of July listening as that particular day I wasn't really in the mood to listen to much music so...

NP:

*Ives
Symphony No. 4
Dallas SO & Chorus
Litton*










Next up:

*Copland
Billy the Kid
San Francisco SO
MTT*










And then:

*Diamond
Symphony No. 3
Seattle Symphony
Schwarz*


----------



## Bruce

Xenophiliu said:


> *Alexander Zemlinsky*: Psalm 13, op. 24
> *Erich Wolfgang Korngold*: Passover Psalm, op. 30
> *Ernest Bloch*: Psalm 22
> *Igor Markevitch*: Psaume - Tehillim
> 
> Vincent Le Texier, tenor / Elena Prokina, soprano
> Berlin & Bavarian Radio Choirs
> Munich Radio Orchestra
> Marcello Viotti / Peter Rundel / Peter Ruzicka, conductors


Have you made a list of psalms by number?


----------



## jim prideaux

Paavo Jarvi with the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie......

Brahms-3rd and 4th Symphonies.


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven String Quartets #11 and #13 (Disk Three)









Brahms and Tchaikovsky Violin Concerti. I haven't listened to this disk in years. Fabulous


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bartók


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Stravinsky: Symphonies


----------



## espressivo dolente

Berlioz : _Grande Messe des Morts. _But something is wrong with my Berlioz Box; can you find it?



















(Plays fine, but clearly, Decca needs a remedial course on the Big Bs in classical music).


----------



## Bkeske

*Szell conducts Brahms* - Piano Concerto No. 2 In B-Flat Major. The Cleveland Orchestra with Leon Fleisher, piano. Columbia Odyssey reissue 1973, originally 1962 mono (which I also have).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven String Quartet 10 & 11


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Sonata for Piano and Violin No. 2*

This is very well done with good recorded sound. Still, I don't know why the violin sonatas don't click with me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Weinberg
String Quartets Nos. 2, 3 & 4
Silesian Quartet*


----------



## Bkeske

*Ignaz Moscheles : Michael Ponti, piano*

Piano Concerto In G Minor, Opus 58 with Philharmonia Hungarica, Othmar F. M. Mága conducting
Etudes, Opus 70 (Selected)
Characteristic Etudes, Opus 95 (Selected)
Candide 1969


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony #5 in C minor op 67


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Vaughn Williams Symphony 2










Martin Yates and Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








Scriabin: Late Piano Works


Scriabin: Late Piano Works. Prometheus Editions: EDITION001. Buy CD online. Yuri Paterson-Olenich (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Bkeske

*Vernon Handley conducts Sibelius*

Zwei Stücke Op. 77
Serenaden Op. 69
Sechs Humoresken Op.87 / Op. 89
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin with Ralph Holmes, violin
Schwann Musica Mundi 1981, German release


----------



## Bruce

Chamber music for me this afternoon. Three piano quintets. 
























*Martucci *- Piano Quintet, Op. 45 - Mario Borciani (piano); Giovane Quartetto Italiano
*Novák *- Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 12 - Jírí Skovajsa (piano); Kubín Quartet
*Dussek *- Piao Quintet in F minor, Op. 41 - Nepomuk Fortepiano Quintet

The Martucci quintet is extraordinarily beautiful. I'm not sure why his music isn't better known. I've enjoyed everything I've heard by him. 

I really love Dussek's piano sonatas, but this quintet doesn't quite seem as good. Perhaps because it's played on period instruments, so the comparison isn't really fair. A nice quintet, but not outstanding.


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor*

_Maria Kliegel (cello)
Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia
Michael Halász









_


*
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21*

_Tianwa Yang (violin)
Orquestra Simfònica de Barcelona I Nacional de Catalunya
Darrell Ang_
Recorded: 25-27 June 2015
Recording Venue: Pau Casals Hall, L'Auditori, Barcelona, Spain


----------



## Bkeske

*Barenboim conducts Elgar*

Cello Concerto, Op. 85, The Philadelphia Orchestra with Jacqueline Du Pré
Enigma Variations, Op. 36, The London Philharmonic Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks 1977


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Zemlinsky
Sinfonietta, Op. 23
Gürzenich Orchestra Cologne
Conlon








*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Elgar: Violin Concerto
Tasmin Little / BBC SO / Andrew Davis
2011 Proms
on CD-R


----------



## MusicSybarite

Bruce said:


> Chamber music for me this afternoon. Three piano quintets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Martucci *- Piano Quintet, Op. 45 - Mario Borciani (piano); Giovane Quartetto Italiano
> *Novák *- Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 12 - Jírí Skovajsa (piano); Kubín Quartet
> *Dussek *- Piao Quintet in F minor, Op. 41 - Nepomuk Fortepiano Quintet
> 
> The Martucci quintet is extraordinarily beautiful. I'm not sure why his music isn't better known. I've enjoyed everything I've heard by him.


+1 for the Martucci and Novák. The former's first Piano Trio is another gem. This composer wrote some interesting pieces indeed.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concertos

Norman Nelson (violin), Anthony Howard (violin), Trevor Connah (violin), Iona Brown (violin), Kenneth Heath (cello), Neil Black (oboe), Celia Nicklin (oboe), Timothy Brown (horn), Robin Davis (horn), Carmel Kaine (violin), John Wilbraham (trumpet), Philip Jones (trumpet)


Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner
Recorded: 1964


----------



## MusicSybarite

elgar's ghost said:


> Egon Wellesz - symphonies part
> one for the rest of today.
> 
> More notes cribbed from a previous post. As usual feel free to skip.​
> _Egon Wellesz (1885-1974) was an Austrian émigré of predominantly Hungarian Jewish origin who settled in the UK soon after the Anschluss. A professor at the University of Vienna who was a leading expert on music from the Byzantine Empire, Wellesz was in the Netherlands when he was warned by telegram not just about the annexation of Austria which had occurred in his absence but also its impending consequences should he return. Wellesz sought refuge in the UK shortly afterwards, but with the outbreak of WWII he had to undergo a period of internment under the 'enemy alien' rules. However, he had made friends here during previous visits and he was released in 1940, allegedly due to the intervention of, among others, Ralph Vaughan Williams.
> 
> Wellesz came to the symphony late. He was 60 when he completed his first in 1946, but there was no stopping him after that - despite academia at Oxford's Lincoln College making heavy demands on his time he went on to compose another eight over the next quarter of a century before his advanced age caught up with him. Wellesz also composed many other orchestral compositions during that period, as well as a plethora of chamber and choral works. Most of his works for the stage were written before he came to the UK.
> 
> Once he had adapted to life in the UK I wonder if Wellesz felt compelled to make up for lost time by actually looking back on lost time - occasionally the sound-world of the first four symphonies brings to mind Franz Schmidt, albeit with a harder glaze, but overall they are largely a synthesis of different strands of the Austro-German tradition, occupying a position which bestrides both the post-Mahler/Reger era and the time of Brahms and Bruckner (the latter two still had over a decade of life left in them when Wellesz was born). They are also peppered here and there with a wistful lyricism which maybe represents a hankering for the Vienna which Wellesz was forced to leave behind. And although the second symphony was subtitled 'The English' as a tribute to his adopted country, the work itself doesn't particularly evoke the kind of patent 'Englishness' associated with the usual suspects such as Holst, Vaughan Williams or Finzi - this is the music of a man who, along with fellow émigrés such as Alexander Zemlinsky and Erich Korngold, remained Austrian at heart, as the name given to the fourth symphony implies._
> 
> _After the relatively conventional post-romantic Austro-German soundscape and structure of symphonies 1-4 the remainder are different animals altogether, especially from no.6 onwards. Often involving serial techniques and placing more emphasis on economy, tautness and control, these are definitely not the works of an old man hitting the autumnal cruise-control button while dreamily yearning for the homeland of his younger years. Incidentally, the work of another Egon from Austria - the artist Schiele - graces the sleeves of these four discs. I enjoy this cycle whenever I get around to playing it, and yet again thanks have to go to the cpo label for their enterprise in unearthing yet more worthwhile and interesting works from undeserved obscurity._
> 
> Symphony no.1 op.62 (1945-46):
> 
> 
> Symphony no.2 [_The English_] op.65 (1947-48):
> 
> 
> Symphony no.3 op.68 (1949-51):
> ​


A great symphonic cycle. Whilst the first five contain the most accesible music, the other four show their secrets with more patience.


----------



## 13hm13

Ernest Bloch, Henry Litolff, Marjorie Mitchell, Vienna State Opera Orchestra , Vladimir Golschmann – Concerto Symphonique / Scherzo (From Concerto Symphonique No. 4)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, Op. 103, ‘L’Égyptien’
Alexandre Kantorow, piano
Tapiola Sinfonietta
Jean-Jacques Kantorow*










How anyone couldn't find this endlessly alluring and ear-fetching is beyond me, but I'm sure there many listeners who just don't like Saint-Saëns.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä




* Gustav Mahler ( 7 July 1860 – 18 May 1911) 
*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rachmaninov


----------



## Art Rock

*Yūji Takahashi: Finger Light (Yūji Takahashi et al, Tzadik)*

Yūji Takahashi (1938) is a Japanese composer, pianist, critic, conductor, and author. This is the only CD I have of his works - four of them on this disc. Sugagaki Kuzushi (1993) for shamizen and vocals is a composition that sounds inspired by Japanese traditional music. Tthe others are clear classical avant garde with a very Japanese twist. Mimi No Ho (1994) features sho and viola, combined with declamation of poetry. Kagehime No Michiyuki (1994) is for shamizen and rather weird vocals, and Yubi-Tômyô (1995) is for piano solo. An interesting CD, totally different from anything else in my collection. Never mind the hideous cover.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano) & Andrei Gavrilov (piano)


Stravinsky: Concerto for 2 Pianos
Stravinsky: Scherzo a la Russe
Stravinsky: Sonata for Two Pianos
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Tchaikovsky - Symphony 4
Wagner - Tristan and Isolde Prelude & Liebestod
Gielen/SWR SO


----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Tal: Symphonies No. 1-3, Festive Vision (NDR Radiophilharmonie Hannover, Israel Yinon, CPO)*

Josef Tal (1910 - 2008) was an Israeli composer, considered one of the founding fathers of Israeli art music. This CD contains the first three of his six symphonies (1952 - 1978) and Hizayon Hagigi (Festive Vision, 1958). His symphonies are quite impressive, and it beats me why his name does not come up more often when we discuss 20th century symphony cycles.


----------



## Rogerx

Cilea: Adriana Lecouvreur

Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Cleopatra Ciurca (mezzo-soprano), Leo Nucci (baritone), Peter Bronder (tenor), Carlo Bergonzi (tenor), Deborah Stuart-Roberts (mezzo-soprano), Michel Sénéchal (tenor), Bryn Terfel (bass-baritone), Francesco Ellero D'Artegna (bass (vocal))

Welsh National Opera Orchestra
Richard Bonynge


----------



## jambo

I had only ever previously listened to the original piano version of Pictures at an Exhibition once before, the version by Alfred Brendel in his Philips mega box. I don't remember much of that performance, but I loved this performance by Ashkenazy. I might even prefer it to the orchestral version. Some great accompanying pieces from other Russian composers round out this disc.

*Mussorgsky: *Pictures at an Exhibition for Piano
*Taneyev: *Prelude and Fugue in G sharp minor, Op. 29
*Liadov: *A Musical Snuffbox, Op. 32
*Borodin: *Scherzo in A flat major (1885)
*Tchaikovsky: *Dumka, Op. 59

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
1982-83


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..




__





Amazon.com






www.amazon.com


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: The Symphonies (Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young, Oehms, 12 CD's)*

Playing CD 8: Symphony 6. Like the 5th, this is a live recording. The sixth tends to be the least appreciated from the last seven symphonies, but I always liked it a lot. And certainly in an impressive rendition like this.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

Divertimento KV 247
"Posthorn"Serenade KV 320








*


----------



## Rogerx

Arriaga: String Quartets Nos. 1-3

Guarneri Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Egon Wellesz - symphonies 
part two for this morning.

Symphony no.5 op.75 (1955-56):


Symphony no.4 [_Sinfonia Austriaca_] op.70 (1951-53):
Symphony no.6 op.95 (1965):


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I used to have this performance of the Verdi Requiem on LP and always liked it, but, maybe because I had listened to the classic Giulini yesterday, now find it less satisfactory. Muti's speeds can be a bit extreme, though the extremely fast tempo he adopts for the _Dies irae _is quite thrilling and it's amazing the Ambrosian Chorus manage to keep up, but they do magnificently.

The soloists are an uneven bunch, the best of them undoubtedly Agnes Baltsa, but this was early in her traversal of the mezzo part and, though the voice is in wonderful shape, she did more with the role in subsequent recordings. Scotto is dramatically alive and, like Schwarzkopf, sings with great intelligence, but the voice turns squally under pressure and she has none of Schwarzkopf's meticulous control of her resources. That said, she does manage a beautifully floated top B in the _Libera me. _Luchetti and Nesterenko are fine. They don't do anything wrong, but are not particularly interesting either.

The Cherubini is a good coupling, but I actually prefer his Requiem in D for male voices and wish that had been the coupling instead.

I'm told the overloading I heard in the Giulini yesterday is down to my equipment rather than the recording, but I don't hear any such overloading here, nor indeed on some recordings with a much wider dynamic range.


----------



## Enthusiast

^ There is of course a newer and better Muti rendition - the one with Jessye Norman, Jose Carreras etc. 

I listened to another New World - Szell's (which is rather good, I think):


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88/ Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: The Complete Takemitsu Edition Box 2 (Various, Shogakukan, 11 CD's)*

CD2: Ring, Corona, Sacrifice, Sonant, Hika, Eclipse, Cross-Talk. Like the first CD, a blend of solo instruments and chamber music. I particularly like Ring (for flute, guitar and lute), Eclipse (for Biwa and Shakuhachi), and Cross-Talk for two bandoneons.


----------



## Enthusiast

OK, this is enough for now! Reiner's New World is also very good. Old fashioned virtues.


----------



## MrTortoise

*Bruckner - Symphony #5 in B-flat*

So glad I ripped this to flac, my CD is scratched and had to retreat to the computer to listen to the Finale. The second movement Adagio was an emotional experience!


----------



## OCEANE

It's a new recording and quite well.


----------



## SanAntone

Will be listening to this set all day, in and out -


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Grieg: Piano Concertos

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Enthusiast

His work brings out many members' inner Hurwitz but there is much to marvel at, much to love here. *Tchaikovsky 5*, a bit slower than usual (surprising eh?) but it works. It never sounds tedious or mannered. It never loses concentration or direction. But it is very powerful. I have three favourites for Tchaik 5 - Mravinsky, Gergiev (Vienna) and this one.


----------



## espressivo dolente

Enthusiast said:


> OK, this is enough for now! Reiner's New World is also very good. Old fashioned virtues.


This was the first classical music I bought, mono, on sale, in 1968. Loaned it to a friend and never got back, which was fine as it was nearly worn out from so many repeated plays. Recently bought a used stereo copy, NM, and it brought back a tidal wave of memories as every note and nuance are imprinted on my soul (or lizard brain  ). I've come to favor other performances of the _New World_ (eg: Fischer, Kubelik, and Szell's) but it still surprises this recording rarely seems to make anyone's list.


----------



## Enthusiast

espressivo dolente said:


> This was the first classical music I bought, mono, on sale, in 1968. Loaned it to a friend and never got back, which was fine as it was nearly worn out from so many repeated plays. Recently bought a used stereo copy, NM, and it brought back a tidal wave of memories as every note and nuance are imprinted on my soul (or lizard brain  ). I've come to favor other performances of the _New World_ (eg: Fischer, Kubelik, and Szell's) but it still surprises this recording rarely seems to make anyone's list.


It seems to get a few mentions in the current Dvorak 9th thread. The trouble is there are so many really very good accounts of this lovely work.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Albert Guinovart: Alba Eterna*

Albert Guinovart (piano), Marta Mathéu (soprano), Anna Alàs (mezzo-soprano), Marc Sala (tenor), Josep-Ramon Olivé (baritone)
Franz Schubert Filharmonia, Tomàs Grau


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Malin Bang: Works For Orchestra*

Wdr Sinfonieorchester, Ilan Volkov, Swrsymphonieorchester, Pascal Rophe, Klangforum Wien, Enno Poppe


----------



## Rogerx

Bartók: Works for Solo Piano, Vol. 3

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)


Bartók: For Children, Sz42


----------



## pmsummer

WAYTES
_English Music for a Renaissance Band_
*Thomas Weelkes - Robert Jones - Thomas Bateson - John Mundy - Anonymous - William Byrd - Augustin Bassano - Clement Woodcock - Thomas Tallis - Robert Parsons*
Piffaro

_Navona_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

sAmUiLc said:


> #2
> View attachment 170656


Backhaus' recordings of Beethoven's complete sonatas on Decca are my favourite recordings of those works, but I've never tried his recordings of the concertos. I will remedy that soon!


----------



## Vasks

*Leigh - Overture to "A Midsummer Night's Dream" (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Vaughn Williams - Flos Campi (Best/Hyperion)
Walton - Sinfonia Concertante for Orchestra with Piano (Stott/Conifer)*


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Régine Crespin / Orchestre de la Suisse Romande / Ernest Ansermet* • 1963 • Decca

Crespin's voice sounds so rich, so beautiful, so assuring. It is really remarkable. The only compliant I have is the reverberant recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Two Lyric Pieces*


----------



## jambo

Getting back to Svetlanov's Myaskovsky cycle with No. 9 in E minor. It's still refreshing how many of his symphonies were written in minor key.

*Myaskovsky: *Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 28

Evgeny Svetlanov
Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Ives' violin sonatas:


----------



## Rogerx

Eisler: Kleine Sinfonie, Orchestral Pieces, Lustspiel Overture, Chamber Symphony

Magdeburgische Philharmonie, Mathias Husmann


----------



## espressivo dolente

Enthusiast said:


> It seems to get a few mentions in the current Dvorak 9th thread. The trouble is there are so many really very good accounts of this lovely work.


Thanks, that is true. There are some works that become so internalized, they seem no longer to be musical compositions but aspects of one's life itself. So, of course, the fates decided I should meet someone who didn't like the _New World_ _at all_; he said it "sounds like a bad western movie soundtrack." I was so astonished, there was nothing I could say...just practice avoidance...


----------



## espressivo dolente

Rogerx said:


> Eisler: Kleine Sinfonie, Orchestral Pieces, Lustspiel Overture, Chamber Symphony
> 
> Magdeburgische Philharmonie, Mathias Husmann


I have never, ever, interesting as he is (he was called, regrettably, the "Karl Marx of music") heard anything by Eisler. Is this disc recommendable, in your view?


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Lili Boulanger*
Psalm 130 / Du fond de l'abîme
Psalm 24
Psalm 129
Old Buddhist Prayer
Pie Jesu

Chœurs Élisabeth Brasseur
Lamoureux Orchestra
Igor Markevitch


----------



## Rogerx

espressivo dolente said:


> I have never, ever, interesting as he is (he was called, regrettably, the "Karl Marx of music") heard anything by Eisler. Is this disc recommendable, in your view?


Nor for every day, but once in a while I dig up something different. From the CD'S there are this is his best. 
My humble opinion . 👍


----------



## Enthusiast

espressivo dolente said:


> Thanks, that is true. There are some works that become so internalized, they seem no longer to be musical compositions but aspects of one's life itself. So, of course, the fates decided I should meet someone who didn't like the _New World_ _at all_; he said it "sounds like a bad western movie soundtrack." I was so astonished, there was nothing I could say...just practice avoidance...


Film music can do a lot of harm to us. I haven't been able to listen to Rhapsody in Blue since watching Tom and Jerry cartoons!


----------



## Bourdon

*César Franck

CD 2*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ligeti
Lontano
Berliners
Jonathan Nott*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

CARL MARIA VON WEBER (1786–1826)
1 Oberon: Overture

GIUSEPPE VERDI (1813–1901)
2 La Forza del destino: Overture

PIETRO MASCAGNI (1863–1945)
3 Cavalleria Rusticana: Intermezzo sinfonico

RICHARD WAGNER (1813–1883)
Lohengrin
4 Prelude to Act I
5 Prelude to Act III
6 Treulich geführt (Bridal Chorus, Act III)
Netherlands Opera Chorus · Henk van Wielink, chorus master

ALEXANDRE TANSMAN (1897–1986)
7–13 Isaïe, le Prophète
Cornelis Kalkman, tenor (Tansman)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Choir (Tansman)
Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
PAUL VAN KEMPEN

*FIRST CD RELEASE ON DECCA


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Ives' violin sonatas:


I would definitely seek out the Fulkerson/Shannon set on Bridge. These are vastly superior performances of these works, IMHO. The problem with this recording isn't Hahn, but with Lisitsa who sounds lost in this music and doesn't quite know where the music is going.

The Fulkerson/Shannon set:


----------



## Enthusiast

That's more like it! A few days ago I listened to the Leipzig Quartet's account of the 4th Schubert quartet and found it very dull. Glad I persevered with the work as this recording of it is full of life. I also played the 1st and 13th quartet. The Modigliani's Schubert is first rate.


----------



## Philidor

2nd half.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier I*
Preludes and fugues Nos. 13-24 BWV 858-869

Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord










Great playing, imho.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> I would definitely seek out the Fulkerson/Shannon set on Bridge. These are vastly superior performances of these works, IMHO. The problem with this recording isn't Hahn, but with Lisitsa who sounds lost in this music and doesn't quite know where the music is going.
> 
> The Fulkerson/Shannon set:


Thanks. I'll let you know what I think. They are not works I know well or love particularly (so far) and I am not really a big Ives fan. In general, it is his songs that have most pleased me up to now.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Tchaikovsky: The string quartets. Gabrieli String Quartet. London.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Philidor said:


> 2nd half.
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier I*
> Preludes and fugues Nos. 13-24 BWV 858-869
> 
> Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great playing, imho.


Thinking of getting this myself!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*EMI Icons: Malcolm Sargent (Disc 3)
Gioachino Rossini: La Boutique Fantasque (Concert Suite) Orch. Respighi & Arr. Sargent*
Ernst von Dohnányi: Suite in F Sharp Minor Op.19*
Jaques Ibert: Suite Èlisabèthiane (from the Incidental Music to Shakespeare’s A Midsummer Night’s Dream)
Malcolm Sargent & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (*) & Philharmonia with Female Chorus and Arda Mandikian (Soprano)*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Faure: Piano Quartets 1 &2. Domus. Hyperion.


----------



## Art Rock

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Late String Quartets Vol.1 (Quartetto Italiano, Philips, 2 CD's)*

Playing both CD's in a row: No. 12 in E♭ major (Op. 127, 1825), No. 13 in B♭ major (Op. 130, 1825), No. 16 in F major (Op. 135, 1826) and Grosse Fuge in B♭ major (Op. 133, 1825). It's been a few years, so we'll see how I feel about them now.

[over two hours later]

Well, that was highly enjoyable. I had in my memory that they would all score a solid 5/6 on the Artrockometer ("Essential"), which is indeed the case for the GF and No. 12, and even more for No. 13, but No.16 comes close to the 6/6 mark.

Tomorrow (maybe Saturday or Sunday) Volume 2.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more works from this box. The Prokofiev 5 is a good performance and not at all idiosyncratic - speeds are normal etc. Then I listened to Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker Suite which is a little slower than we usually hear it but also a lot lighter and more delicate, charming and so on. It is my favourite recording of the suite: wonderful.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Martinu: Symphony No. 1 & Double Concerto


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

My favourite pianist for the sonatas (together with Brautigam) playing the 5 PCs


----------



## Georgieva

One of the best 10


----------



## realdealblues

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 1 in C minor, WAB 101 (Vienna Version 1890/91, Ed. G. Brosche)_
[Rec. 2009, Live]








_Conductor:_ Michael Gielen
_Orchestra:_ SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4

Van Beinum and the Concertgebouw with Casadesus. The playing is so clear, I'm hearing things I wasn't aware of.


----------



## 13hm13

Ivan Moravec
Mozart: Piano Sonatas K 333, 457, 570, Fantasia in C minor K 475


----------



## LeoPiano

Schoenberg: Verklaerte Nacht
Brahms: Symphony No. 1

Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker (live in London, 1988)









Videos:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*

Gould with Mitropoulos. If this were my first experience with the Schoenberg concerto, it wouldn't make a sale.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*

Pollini and Abbado make a better case for the concerto.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

I first discovered the existence of this performance when I came across a video on youtube of just the _Libera Me _with Jessye Norman as the soprano soloist. I was totally knocked out by her singing of it, but the video was deleted shorty after I discovered it and for years afterwards I tried to find out if the whole performance existed somewhere. Much later, the whole performance, which was recorded in Munich's Herkulesaal in 1981, did indeed appear on youtube and eventually last year it got an official release; and with good reason. Quite simply it is one of the best performances of the work I've ever heard. 

Muti is much better hear than on the 1979 studio recording I wa listenin to earlier, clearly inspired by the live recording. Some of the speeds are still thrillingly fast, but he delves deeper into the spiritual here. The soloists are a superb ensemble. Baltsa and Nesterenko are retained from the studio performance and their performances are now much more sung in. Baltsa, as I know from hearing her sing this work live at Covent Garden, is especially fine and this is one of the best accounts of the mezzo part I have heard. Carreras was still at his lyric, honeyed best and is a great improvement on Luchetti. As for Norman, she is stupendous. I don't know if she ever sang the soprano part again, but here she is absolutely fantastic, not only in that wonderful _Libera me _I heard all that time ago, but throughout the performance. 

The sound, though it probably can't compete with the best digital recordings, is still pretty good and the audience admirably quiet. It being a live performance, there are a couple of slighty muffed entries, but all in all I'd place this very close to the top of the list of recommended performances of the _Verdi Requiem_.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## deangelisj35

Rogerx said:


> Bartók: Works for Solo Piano, Vol. 3
> 
> Zoltán Kocsis (piano)
> 
> 
> Bartók: For Children, Sz42


I recently bought his Complete Solo Piano Works of Bartok and I especially enjoyed For Children, having heard it back in the 1970s on an lp set by Dezso Ranki.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Violin Concerto*


----------



## Baxi

_NP:_








(1984)


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Ave Regina* & Missa Brevis** - Susan Gritton*/ ** (soprano), Pamela Helen Stephen ** (soprano), Collegium Musicum 90, Richard Hickox.*

Not an area of my collection I visit often these days but I did enjoy these two works.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Two quartets from the late 20's, two quartets about love, two of the greatest quartets out there: Janácek's 2nd and Berg's Lyrische Suite. Great pairing decision by the 1970's Juilliard SQ


----------



## senza sordino

Haydn Violin Concerti #1, #3, and #4. The second violin concerto has been lost. Salvatore Accardo is playing this nice music.


----------



## Bruce

I'm listening to some fairly modern orchestral works today, but also sneaking some Bach in. 






































*Stockhausen *- Punkte for Orchestra - Pierre Boulez/SWR SO

I downloaded this album quite a while ago, probably from Amazon. It had a lot of interesting modern works on it; Punkte is representative. 


*Strauß *- Panathanäenzug, Op. 74 "Symphonische Etudien in Form einer Passacaglia" - Peter Rösel (piano); Rudolf Kempe/Dresden Staatskapelle

Apparently not a very popular work by Strauß; there are few available recordings of it. But I like it! Strauß's writing for the piano makes me want to hear more concerted works of his. 


*Stravinsky *- Cappriccio - Alexej Gorlatch (piano); Alondra de la Parra/Berlin RSO

First time I've heard this work. In fact, this is the first time I've heard of it. Somehow this slipped under my radar for many years, but it's really an enjoyable concerto. 

*Bach *- Concerto for Oboe and Violin, BWV 1060 - Roberto Michellucci (violin); Leo Driehuys (oboe); I Musici

*Klemperer *- Symphony No. 2 - Alun Francis/Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

Zelenka, Hippocondrie a 7 Concertanti

The Sonnentheil complete works are played "nicely," but I don't think Zelenka works "nicely." Von Der Goltz puts more life into this music.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

An absolutely thrilling, heartbreaking, sublime, lovingly expressed performance. It's a crowded field with many legendary recordings (Barbirolli, Walter, Klemperer, Karajan, Bernstein, Abbado, Fischer, to name a few), but I feel certain Jansons' Mahler 9 is one I'll be returning to often. Hurwitz of course panned it: ignore him. 

Happy Birthday, Gustav. Thank you for these extraordinary works!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn String quartet op 9 number 4, op 9 number 1, op 9 number 3


----------



## sAmUiLc

*Track listing*

"Grace" (McFerrin) – 3:54
"Double Mandolin Concerto in G, RV 532" Andante (Vivaldi) – 4:03
"The Flight of the Bumblebee" (Rimsky-Korsakov) – 1:08
"Stars" (McFerrin) – 4:04
"Hush Little Baby" (Trad.) – 2:36
"Vocalise," song for voice & piano, Op. 34/14 (Rachmaninov) – 6:26
"Musette for keyboard in D Major (AMN II/22; doubtful), BWV Anh. 126" (J. S. Bach) – 4:12
"Coyote" (McFerrin) – 2:52
"Sonata for 2 cellos, No. 10 in G Allegro: Prestissimo" (Barrière) – 2:36
"Ave Maria" (Gounod / J. S. Bach) – 2:37
"Hoedown!" (McFerrin) – 5:38
"Air" (Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D Major, BWV 1068) (J. S. Bach) – 5:11
"Good-bye" (McFerrin) – 1:11


----------



## jambo

I hadn't listened to the Brahms concertos in a while, forgot just how good they were.

*Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
*Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
Bernard Haitink
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Winere Philharmoniker
1981-1982


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..
Amazon.com: Walk to the Paradise Garden: CDs y Vinilo

Typical listing by Amazon - no mention on the composers. But to be honest, I ain't that nice to put an effort to type the names copying from the backside of my CD.


----------



## jambo

More great piano concertos from the fantastic Hyperion series.

*Glazunov: *Piano Concerto No 1 in F minor, Op. 92
*Glazunov: *Piano Concerto No 2 in B major, Op. 100

*Goedicke: *Concertstück in D major, Op. 11

Stephen Coombs (piano)
Martyn Brabbins
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
1997


----------



## sAmUiLc

jambo said:


> More great piano concertos from the fantastic Hyperion series.
> 
> *Glazunov: *Piano Concerto No 1 in F minor, Op. 92
> *Glazunov: *Piano Concerto No 2 in B major, Op. 100
> 
> *Goedicke: *Concertstück in D major, Op. 11
> 
> Stephen Coombs (piano)
> Martyn Brabbins
> BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
> 1997


I have the CD, but listen to it not often. I remember liking the Goedicke on it. Lasts about 15 minutes?


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








Ksenija Sidorova: Classical Accordion


Ksenija Sidorova: Classical Accordion. Champs Hill Records: CHRCD019. Buy download online. Ksenija Sidorova (accordion)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts ‘Two Favorite Suites’

Bizet - L'Arlesienne Suite, No. 1
Grieg - Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46
Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1966


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Haydn: Piano Sonatas Nos. 20, 34, 51 & 52

Paul Lewis (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Celebrating the birthday boy:

*Mahler
Rückert-Lieder
Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Barbirolli*

From this set -










I was going to listen to the 6th symphony tonight (w/ HvK/Berliners) but I don't have enough time, so this performance of _Rückert-Lieder_ will do rather nicely.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martin
Petite Symphonie Concertante
Ursula Ruttimann (piano), Eva Guibentif (harp), Christiane Jaccottet (harpsichord)
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Armin Jordan*


----------



## jambo

sAmUiLc said:


> I have the CD, but listen to it not often. I remember liking the Goedicke on it. Lasts about 15 minutes?


Just under 14 minutes. I enjoyed it too.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4









This was my first ever exposure to Bruckner music. I remember buying the LP at the Wherehouse in Westwood, near UCLA. Late 70's?









Now Bruckner CDs occupy the 2nd biggest space of my shelf after Beethoven, even exceeding Wagner with all the boxes of complete operas. But the Bruckner collection is mostly symphonies while the Beethoven is of much broader fields.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Would you believe this is my first time listening to the famous vespers? Well it is. I decided to go with the Christie recording. This is really wonderful and I think my error with Monteverdi was starting with his operas which really did nothing for me. Anyway I’m glad I have persisted with him. Maybe I’ll return to the operas someday but for now I’m really enjoying these works (see my previous posts for further explanation of my slow conversion!)


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Georg Philipp Telemann: Tafelmusik*

From Part III:
4. Trio D major for two traverse flutes and b. c.
5. Solo G minor for oboe and b. c.
6. Conclusion B-flat major for two oboes, strings and b. c. 

Freiburger Barockmusik
Gottfried von der Goltz, Petra Müllejans










A very nice recording that I will rank together with Goebel's and Hünteler's.


----------



## jambo

Helping me to get through Friday afternoon at work before the weekend is finally here!

*Myaskovsky: *Symphony No. 12 in G minor, Op. 35
*Myaskovsky: *Symphony No. 13 in B flat minor, Op. 36

Evgeny Svetlanov
Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Mozart syms 36 and 41


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 2, Op. 121 & Phantasie for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 131

Iskandar Widjaja (violin), Christoph Eschenbach (piano)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berli


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








Mendelssohn: Complete Works for Cello and Piano


Mendelssohn: Complete Works for Cello and Piano. Brilliant Classics: 94368. Buy CD or download online. Luca Fiorentini (‘Stauffer – ex Cristiani’ Stradivari cello 1700) & Stefania Redaelli (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: finally had time for more than one disc

Berlioz - Requiem
Gielen/SWR SO
Pretty ordinary IMO. I’ll take Bernstein or Munch any day.










Ben-Haim - Symphony 1, Fanfare to Israel, Symphonic Metamorphosis on a Bach Chorale
Yinon/North German Radio SO









Bach - Brandenburg Concertos
Alessandrini/Concerto Italiano


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Pärt: Summa, Trisagion, Symphony No. 3, etc


----------



## Rogerx

Corelli: Concerti grossi, Op. 6

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, Janos Rolla


Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 1 in D major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 2 in F major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 3 in C minor
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 4 in D major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 5 in B flat major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 6 in F major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 7 in D major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 8 in G minor 'fatto per la notte di Natale'
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 9 in F major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 10 in C major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 11 in B flat major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 12 in F major


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sibelius is my top favorite VC, and the original version is at least as good as the final version. Yet the two are different enough to enjoy each on its own. It is like discovering another fabulous VC. 
I know 2 different performances of the original version: this one and Ilya Gringolts which I burnt on CD-R. Again the two are quite different, yet great. Double whammy of pleasure!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pierre Boulez - various works part one.​
I have to admit that over the years I haven't absorbed Boulez' music as much as I would have liked. Due to its various complexities I find I have to dig in harder than usual in order to get something out of it - that in itself doesn't put me off, but after focusing on it for a particular time I then neglect it for perhaps a year thereafter (due mainly to the rotation policy I apply to my collection in general) so I end up forgetting much of what I've heard which almost inevitably sends me back to near enough square one. OK, this has the effect of making the music sound new each time but that in itself, I suspect, is probably missing the point. I am interested in Boulez' soundworld even though I'll be the first to admit that I'm not equipped to engage with it on a purely academic level so I think I will have to set aside some quality time for it and try and put at least a few more fragments of the mosaic together and then hope the adhesive (i.e. my memory) is strong enough to keep the tiles in place - if any long-lasting rewards are to be had by making proper acquaintance with this music then perhaps I have to start earning them.

Piano Sonata no.1 (1946 - rev. 1949):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1947-48):









_Le Marteau sans maître_ [_The Hammer without a Master_] 
for contralto, alto flute, guitar, viola and percussion 
[Texts: René Char] (1953-55 - rev. 1957):

with Hilary Summers (mez.) and members of the 
Ensembe Intercontemporain/Pierre Boulez









_Sonatine_ for flute and piano (1946 - rev. 1949): a)
_Le Soleil des Eaux_ [_The Sun of Waters_] - cantata for soprano, 
mixed choir and orchestra [Texts: René Char] 
(1948 - rev. 1950, 1958 and 1965): b)
_Figures-Doubles-Prismes_ for orchestra 
(1957-58 - rev. 1964 and 1968): c)
_Rituel (in memoriam Bruno Maderna)_ for large chamber 
ensemble divided into eight groups (1974-75): d)
_Messagesquisse_ [_Sketched Message_] for 
solo cello and six cellos (1976-77): e)

a) with Sophie Cherrier (fl.) and Pierre-Laurant Aimard (pf.)
b) with Phyllis Bryn-Julson (sop.), the BBC Singers 
and the BBC Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Boulez
c) with the BBC Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Boulez
d) with the Orchestre de Paris/Daniel Barenboim
e) with Albert Tétard, Jeanine Tétard, Hikaru Sato, 
Pierre Degenne, Guy Besnard, Etienne Péclard 
and Jean-Luc Bourre (vcs.)


----------



## Art Rock

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Late String Quartets Vol.2 (Quartetto Italiano, Philips, 2 CD's)*

Following up yesterday's post about volume 1. Played both CD's in a row this morning: No. 14 in C♯ minor (Op. 131, 1826) and No. 15 in A minor (Op. 132, 1825). All quartets I played yesterday (12, 13, 16, GF) score 5/6 ("Essential") on the Artrockometer (with No.16 coming close to the elusive "Hors concours" 6/6 score), in line with what I remembered from the last time I played them. Of the two quartets that I just played, I would rate the 15th on par with the 16th. However, the 14th does get added to my list of my favourite classical music compositions (= Artrockometer 6/6), the 105th to do so (and the third by Beethoven).


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Neo Romanza said:


> Celebrating the birthday boy:
> 
> *Mahler
> Rückert-Lieder
> Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
> New Philharmonia Orchestra
> Barbirolli*
> 
> From this set -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to listen to the 6th symphony tonight (w/ HvK/Berliners) but I don't have enough time, so this performance of _Rückert-Lieder_ will do rather nicely.


Baker and Barbirolli's performance of _Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen _is one of my favourite recordings of anything ever.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann

CD 1

Konzert A-Moll, TWV 52 
Konzert F-Dur, TWV 52 
Konzert E-Moll, TWV 52 
Suite A-Moll, TWV 55 








*


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: The Symphonies (Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young, Oehms, 12 CD's)*

Playing CD 9: Symphony 7. Like the 5th and 6th, this is a live recording. The streak continues, another top notch performance. IIRC this is only the second time I play this cycle (so many CD's, so little time), and it blows me away.


----------



## Bourdon

*Deutsche Barock Kantaten (V)



















Most of these recordings can also be found in this collection wich is now OOP.










For those looking for a bargain 









Masters of the German Baroque / Various (31 CD's) - Ricercar - 40th Anniversary 5400439001107 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Masters of the German Baroque / Various (31 CD's) - Ricercar - 40th Anniversary at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




*


----------



## Georgieva

Miracles of Santiago: Music From the Codex Calixtinus - Medieval Chant & Polyphony for St. James From the Codex Calixtinus


----------



## Rogerx

'round Midnight

Quatuor Ebène (string quartet)


Dutilleux: String Quartet ‘Ainsi la nuit'
Merlin, R: Night Bridge
Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht, Op. 4


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*










*This is the earliest of my six recordings of the opera and, in all but matters of sound, I have a feeling none of the others will match it for thrills. I can ony imagine what it must have been like to be in the theatre on that night in 1951. Where would you find a cast like this today? Well, you wouldn't, would you?


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN
Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 ‘Eroica’
Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93

Berliner Philharmoniker
PAUL VAN KEMPEN


----------



## Xenophiliu

Bruce said:


> Have you made a list of psalms by number?


I only count my blessings!


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Felix Mendelssohn*
Psalm 42 'Wie der Hirsch schreit', Op. 42
Psalm 95 'Kommt laßt uns anbeten', Op. 46
Psalm 115 'Non Nobis, Domine', Op. 31

Christiane Baumann, Evelyn Brunner, Joana Silva - soprano
Pierre-André Blaser, Pierre André, Alejandro Ramirez - tenor
Philippe Huttenlocher - baritone

Gulbenkian Orchestra & Chorus
Michel Corboz


----------



## MrTortoise

Lili Boulanger
Lamoureux Concert Association Orchestra/Elisabeth Brasseur Choir/Igor Markevtich, Conductor
Du fond de l’abîme (Psaume 130)
Psaume 24
Psaume 129
Vieille Prière Bouddhique
Pie Jesu
Soloists:
Oralia Dominguez, Contralto/Amade Raymond, Tenor (Psaume 130)
Michel Sénéchal, Tenor (Psaume 24 & Vieille Prière Bouddhique)
Pierre Mollet, Baritone (Psaume 129)
Alain Fauqueur, Boy Soprano (Pie Jesu) 

Someone else gave this a listen not long ago and it peaked my interest so I added it to my 'To Listen' playlist and wow am I glad I did. Thanks to the original poster.


----------



## Itullian

Starting the day with Britten's wonderful recording of the Brandenburgs


----------



## Xenophiliu

MrTortoise said:


> Lili Boulanger
> 
> Someone else gave this a listen not long ago and it peaked my interest so I added it to my 'To Listen' playlist and wow am I glad I did. Thanks to the original poster.


All of her music is dynamite, as far as I am concerned. What little of it there actually is.

Her Faust cantata on Chandos is also quite excellent.


----------



## Merl

Artemis Beethoven op.14 Hess 34 in F. Lovely account.


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Chamber Music

Eusebius Quartet, Alisdair Beatson (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart from the non-HIP Norrington - wonderful performances. 31 (Paris) and 35 (Haffner) are two of my favourites and have been for more than 50 years.


----------



## Floeddie

*J.S. Bach - Ultimate Bach: Organ Masterpieces CD3*

*Playlist:*


----------



## Rogerx

Bloch, E: Schelomo
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1, Op. 33

Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux
Jean Martinon
Recorded: 1960-05
Recording Venue: Salle de la Mutualité, Paris


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgar's ghost said:


> I have to admit that over the years I haven't absorbed Boulez' music as much as I would have liked. Due to its various complexities I find I have to dig in harder than usual in order to get something out of it - that in itself doesn't put me off, but after focusing on it for a particular time I then neglect it for perhaps a year thereafter (due mainly to the rotation policy I apply to my collection in general) *so I end up forgetting much of what I've heard which almost inevitably sends me back to near enough square one. *


So it's not just me. My problem is Stockhausen. There was a time when I tried to get into his music, and I read what I could to understand what I was hearing. And like you, I've forgotten what I learned, and I don't want to go through all that work again for one piece when I have a whole stack of CDs that I haven't heard enough of. 

So I'm still trying to stab the beast, but it's frustrating. Maybe I should just listen to Aphex Twin and get it over with.


----------



## Vasks

*Meyerbeer - Overture to "Robert le Diable" (Ang/Naxos)
C. Schumann - Variations on a Theme by Robert Schumann (Gelius/Arte Nova)
R. Schumann - Violin Sonata #1 (Beikircher/Arte Nova)
Mendelssohn - String Symphony #9 (Pople/Musical Heritage Society)*


----------



## Enthusiast

elgar's ghost said:


> Pierre Boulez - various works part one.​
> I have to admit that over the years I haven't absorbed Boulez' music as much as I would have liked. Due to its various complexities I find* I have to dig in harder than usual in order to get something out of it *- that in itself doesn't put me off, but after focusing on it for a particular time I then neglect it for perhaps a year thereafter (due mainly to the rotation policy I apply to my collection in general) so I end up forgetting much of what I've heard which almost inevitably sends me back to near enough square one. OK, this has the effect of making the music sound new each time but that in itself, I suspect, is probably missing the point. I am interested in Boulez' soundworld even though I'll be the first to admit that I'm not equipped to engage with it on a purely academic level so I think I will have to set aside some quality time for it and try and put at least a few more fragments of the mosaic together and then hope the adhesive (i.e. my memory) is strong enough to keep the tiles in place - if any long-lasting rewards are to be had by making proper acquaintance with this music then perhaps I have to start earning them.


I always find that not digging in hard works better for me with such music. I prefer to just let it wash over me and talk to me if it will, and doing that has led me to loving and remembering quite a lot of Boulez. I think I do much the same with all other music (Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms etc.). The sound world is where it starts but I never attempt anything like academic understanding (I couldn't!). Mind you I don't think I went for a whole feast of Boulez while I was getting familiar with his music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Grieg
Symphonic Dances, Op. 64
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Eivind Aadland*










Such a marvelous piece! Great performance, too.


----------



## Enthusiast

Staying with Mozart but HIP this time. Brautigam's series is an excellent one. His playing has a robustness that complements the delicate sound of his forte pianos.


----------



## Rogerx

Grainger: Country Gardens and other works

Eastman-Rochester "Pops" Orchestra, London "Pops" Orchestra, Frederick Fennell


Coates, E: The Three Elizabeths Suite
Grainger: Children's March 'Over the Hills and Far Away'
Grainger: Colonial Song
Grainger: Country Gardens
Grainger: Handel in the Strand
Grainger: Irish Tune from County Derry 'Danny Boy'
Grainger: Mock Morris
Grainger: Molly on the Shore
Grainger: My Robin Is to the Greenwood Gone
Grainger: Shepherd's Hey
Grainger: Spoon River
Grainger: The Immovable Do (The Cyphering C)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tansman
Triptyque
Silesian Quartet*

From this OOP box set -


----------



## Philidor

HOLIDAYS!!! Now there is plenty of time for the essential things in life ...

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 C major op. 21*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I prefer to *just let it wash over me* and talk to me if it will, and doing that has led me to loving and remembering quite a lot of Boulez. I think I do much the same with all other music (Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms etc.). The sound world is where it starts but I never attempt anything like academic understanding (I couldn't!).


I agree with this - I tend to either play something in the background whilst doing some mundane chore or alternatively download the music to my phone from Qobuz and pop in the ear buds when going for a walk.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I always find that not digging in hard works better for me with such music. I prefer to just let it wash over me and talk to me if it will, and doing that has led me to loving and remembering quite a lot of Boulez. I think I do much the same with all other music (Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms etc.). The sound world is where it starts but I never attempt anything like academic understanding (I couldn't!). Mind you I don't think I went for a whole feast of Boulez while I was getting familiar with his music.


This is how I approach many of these post-war composers. When you begin to try and decipher the music is where it somehow loses its mystique. I think some music is meant to just listen to without any kind of analysis. This certainly applies to early Penderecki, Scelsi, Xenakis, some Ligeti et. al.


----------



## Philidor

Keywork.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 C major op. 15*

Krystian Zimerman, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Malx

Playing a recording of this quartet I forgot I had, hidden away in a two disc set of chamber music.

*Mendelssohn, String Quartet No 2 - Hausmusik.








*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Malin Bång* - Works for Orchestra


*avgår, pågår* for symphony orchestra
*ripost* for amplified contrabass and amplified objects with symphony orchestra
*splinters of ebullient rebellion* for symphony orchestra
*irimi* for sinfonietta


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm a big fan of Fergus-Thompson's Scriabin - there are few Scriabin piano records that I enjoy as much as these. I played this:










which is the first CD of this set (which is what I have).


----------



## Bachtoven 1

She cleverly pairs preludes from the WTC with fugues by other composers. I don't know what is wrong with the ones that Bach wrote, but they make for interesting listening. She's a very good pianist and is well recorded.


----------



## Rogerx

Bartok: Piano Works

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)


Bartók: 3 Hungarian Folksongs from Csik, BB 45b, Sz. 35a
Bartók: 3 Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes, BB 92, Sz. 84
Bartók: 3 Studies, BB 81, Sz. 72, Op. 18
Bartók: Allegro barbaro, BB 63, Sz. 49
Bartók: Dirges (4), Op. 9a, BB 58, Sz. 45
Bartók: Piano Suite, BB 70, Sz. 62, Op. 14
Bartók: Romanian Christmas Carols, BB 67, Sz. 57
Bartók: The First Term at the Piano, BB 66, Sz. 53
Bartók: Two Romanian Dances, Op. 8a, Sz. 43, BB56


----------



## Bourdon

*Franck

CD 3

















*


----------



## Georgieva

One of my favorite recordings of Mr. Horowitz and just perfect for Friday.












Disc 1
1. Applaus
2. Sonata in B minor, L 33 (K 87)
3. Sonata in E major, L 23 (K 380): Andante
4. Sonata in E major, L 224 (K 135): Allegro
5. Kreisleriana, Op. 16
6. Soirées de Vienne, S. 427 No. 6: Allegro con strepito

Disc 2
1. Prélude in G major, Op. 32/5: Moderato
2. Prélude in G sharp minor, Op. 32/12: Allegro
3. Étude in C sharp minor, Op. 2/1: Andante
4. Étude in D-Sharp Minor, Op. 8 No. 12: Patetico
5. Années de pèlerinage II (Italie), S. 161: No. 5, Sonetto del Petrarca No. 104
6. Mazurka in A minor, Op. 17/4: Lento ma non troppo
7. Mazurka in F minor, Op. 7/3
8. Polonaise in A flat amjor, Op. 53: Maestoso
9. Kinderszenen, Op. 15: No. 7 Träumerei
10. Valse oubliées, S. 215: No. 1 in F-Sharp Major
11. Morceaux, Op.36: No. 6 Etincelles


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Enthusiast

His Beethoven symphonies set from Stuttgart is one of the absolute best in a very crowded field and a massive leap forward from his earlier set. His Stuttgart Mozart symphonies are also superb. He always was a very natural Mozartian - and for me worth ten of most of his contemporary "competitors" - but even then he had matured enormously by the time he started in Stuttgart.


----------



## Manxfeeder

CPE Bach, Duetto in E Minor for Flute and Violin

I think CPE in his last years didn't care what people thought and began writing what he wanted just for himself. This piece is certainly unique; two instruments with no continuo.


----------



## Philidor

Another gorgeous one.

*Maurice Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé*

Ensemble Aedes
Les Siècles
François-Xavier Roth










So, in the end, I will stick to Munch 1961, Boulez/Berlin, Gielen and this one as a special guest.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Telemann, Paris Quartet No. 1

This is great ensemble work. Everyone is plugged into everyone else; it's like one person with eight arms.


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy

After the Previn recording I listen to this one...








*


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Telemann, Paris Quartet No. 1
> 
> This is great ensemble work. Everyone is plugged into everyone else; it's like one person with eight arms.



This is a great set,great play indeed.


----------



## Georgieva

Mozart Maria João Pires – Klaviersonaten (Piano Sonatas K.281 • K.282 • K.533/K.494)


----------



## Philidor

Now again Franck.

*César Franck: Trois Chorals (1890)*

Choral No. 1 E major
Choral No. 2 B minor
Choral No. 3 A minor

Marie-Claire Alain
Cavaillé-Coll organ, St. Étienne de Caen










The digital recording from the 1990s. - I prefer her first recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Musicaterina

Luigi Boccherini: Fandango from Quintet in D Major G448 

played by: 

José Miguel Moreno, six double strings guitar, La Real Cámara, Emilio Moreno, violin, Enrico Gatti, violin, Wim Ten Have, viola, Wouter Möller, cello, Eligio Quintero, treble guitar, Luz Martín León-Tello, castanets


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Piano Concertos

played by:

Alessandro Commellato (fortepiano), Stefano Barneschi (violin), La Galante, Milano Classica, Didier Talpain (conductor)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Chansons villageoises*

I usually don't like art songs in foreign languages because I don't want to have to search the internet for the lyrics and then bury my head in them trying to figure out what's being sung. Poulenc is different; his melodies are so interesting that I don't mind that I don't know what he's singing about.


----------



## Coach G

As of recently: Chamber music by Isaac Stern:

1. *Haydn*: _"London" Trios 1-4; Divertissementos Opus 100 # 2 & 3 for Violin, Cello and Flute_ (Isaac Stern, violin/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello/Jean-Pierre Rampal, flute) recorded in New York City, 1982 Columbia Masterworks
2. *Brahms*: _Sonatas for Violin and Piano #1-3_ (Isaac Stern, violin/Alexander Zakin, piano) recorded in parts unknown (probably New York City) 1953 Isaac Stern: A Life in Music Vol 26 Sony Classics
3. *Franck*: _Sonatas for Violin and Piano_; *Debussy*: _Sonata for Violin and Piano_; *Enesco*: _Sonata for Violin and Piano #3 "In the Popular Romanian Style"_ (Isaac Stern, violin/Alexander Zakin, piano) recorded in parts unknown (probably New York City) 1960 Isaac Stern: A Life in Music Vol 27 Sony Classics
4. *Hindemith*: _Sonatas for Violin and Piano_; *Bloch*: _Sonata for Violin and Piano_; _Baal Shem: Three Pictures of Hasidic Life_ (Isaac Stern, violin/Alexander Zakin, piano); *Copland*: _Sonata for Violin and Piano_ (isaac Stern, violin/Aaron Copland, piano) recorded in parts unknown (probably New York City) 1949, 1965, 1971 Isaac Stern: A Life in Music Vol 28 Sony Classics
5. *Shostakovich*: _Trio #2 for Violin, Cello and Piano_ (Isaac Stern, violin/Yo-Yo Ma, cello/Emanuel Ax, piano); _Sonata for Cello and Piano_ (Yo-Yo Ma, cello/Emanuel Ax, piano) recorded in New York City and Boston 1987 Columbia Masterworks 










































Some people like Jascha Heifetz best of all when it comes to those "Golden Age" recordings of our favorite music featuring the violin; but I always favored the warm and full tone of Isaac Stern; not necessarily the pyrotechnical wonder that Heifetz was but always sincere, solid, and lyrical. The sunny Frenchman, Zino Francescatti, from that same generation of violin masters is another favorite of mine, though Francescatti's recordings are much fewer and less prolific. Save for the Copland _Violin Sonata_ which features the composer on piano, all the other _Violin Sonatas_ by Brhams, Franck, Debussy, Enesco, Hindemith and Bloch feature Stern's partner of many years, the accompanist, Alexander Zakin. As a fellow Russian-Jewish-American, I once read that Stern and Zakin would communicate with another through an amalgamation of English, French, Russian, Yiddish, and Hebrew; but the two are in complete union when communicating the language of music and the Enesco _Sonata_ is the stand-out with a wonderful Eastern European/Rhapsody/Romani flavor. We begin and end at opposite sides with Haydn's happy music for violin, cello, and flute featuring the (arguably) the world's greatest cellist and flutist of the times Mstislav Rostropovich and Jean-Pierre Rampal. We end with the brooding and soulful music of Dmitry Shostakovich where Stern joins forces with Yo-Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax on the masterful _Trio #2 _followed by a final number where Stern sits one out, and Ma and Ax take on Shostakovich's heavy and heart-felt _Sonata for Cello and Violin. _


----------



## Georgieva

*RACHMANINOV *Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor
1929 recording


----------



## Faramundo

I like the 13th very much; the 14th does not appeal to me.


----------



## senza sordino

Schubert String Quintet, This music is sublime.









Schubert Symphonies #5 and 8


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*CPE Bach, Keyboard Sonata in A Major, "Prussian"*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn - String Symphonies Nos. 8, 9 & 10
Münchner Rundfunkorchester & Henry Raud*

Continuing with some Mendelssohn themed listening, I picked up with Disc 2 of Henry Raudales Complete String Symphonies cycle. I find this set as a whole very rewarding to listen to both in terms of the works and the actual performances on disc.

It is a shame the String Symphonies don’t get more attention these works have much to offer.


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Symphony No 38 K504 'Prague' - RPO, Sir Thomas Beecham.*

Not the best of sound but the performance still manages to shine through. A work I'll be playing a few recordings of over the next couple of weeks prior to going to a local concert featuring this Symphony.


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> Now again Franck.
> 
> *César Franck: Trois Chorals (1890)*
> 
> Choral No. 1 E major
> Choral No. 2 B minor
> Choral No. 3 A minor
> 
> Marie-Claire Alain
> Cavaillé-Coll organ, St. Étienne de Caen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The digital recording from the 1990s. - I prefer her first recording.


The same as I have in this box


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Poulenc, Chansons villageoises*
> 
> I usually don't like art songs in foreign languages because I don't want to have to search the internet for the lyrics and then bury my head in them trying to figure out what's being sung. Poulenc is different; his melodies are so interesting *that I don't mind that I don't know what he's singing about. *


as in most marriages ......


----------



## sAmUiLc

tracks..








Aafje Heynis - Portret Van Aafje Heynis


Auf Discogs können Sie sich ansehen, wer an 1997 CDvon Portret Van Aafje Heynis mitgewirkt hat, Rezensionen und Titellisten lesen und auf dem Marktplatz nach der Veröffentlichung suchen.




www.discogs.com


----------



## espressivo dolente

There was a 5-hour Josquin marathon at the Cloisters in NYC early last month that sure would have been fun to go to, performed by the Clarion Choir & Orchestra. I can mourn missing it by listening to these funeral motets and deplorations :


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc

109 110 111


----------



## sAmUiLc

Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat Op. 83 – First and Second Movements only 
Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor Op. 15
Intermezzi:
Op. 76 Nos. 3 in A flat and 4 in B flat
Op. 116 No. 4 in E
Op. 118 No. 6 in E flat minor
Op. 119 No. 2 in E minor
Klavierstucke Op. 76;
Capriccio in B minor No. 2

Walter Gieseking (piano)

Recorded live in 1944 (Concerto), 1948 (Sonata), 1956 (Capriccio).
The Intermezzi derive from a commercial 78 set recorded in 1939

*ARBITER 103* [76.10]


----------



## Bkeske

Solti Edition Vol. 10. DECCA 1981, 16LP box. German release

Sides 19-22

Holst - Die Planeten Op. 32. The London Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir
Kodály - Variationen Über „Der Pfau“ / Háry-János-Suite / Tänze Aus Galánta. The London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Sid James

Enjoying this compilation of *Joe Hisaishi's music*, who is widely known for his film scores (especially for Studio Ghibli), but has also done a variety of other work. Standouts for me include vibrant minimalist scores like *DA-MA-SHI-E* and *MKWAJU*, also *Two of Us* which is a nostalgic tango not far in spirit from Piazzolla, and a movement from *DEAD for Strings, Percussion, Harp and Piano* which is in the realm of the Second Viennese School.










I've been listening to *Liszt*, his *Piano Concerto #2* and *Mephisto Waltz #1* from this disc with Jorge Bolet. I'm reading a book on Liszt, where there's some discussion about the tension he felt between his parallel careers as a performer and composer. This concerto has a poetic quality, and it is the least showy of his works in the genre. I'm trying to hear Mephisto Waltz with fresh ears. I didn't realise how its three linked sections follows the format of the Faust Symphony, its a series of character studies.


----------



## 13hm13

Heitor Villa-Lobos, SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart*, Carl St. Clair (2) – Symphonies 4 & 12


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## sAmUiLc

Aldo Ciccolini, piano

track listing..
Debussy, C. - Dreams - Amazon.com Music


----------



## sAmUiLc

Chopin PC1









track listing..








Emil Gilels Recitals, Vol. 1 (Live)


«Мелодия» — советская и российская фирма звукозаписи, старейшая в России компания звуковой индустрии.




melody.su





Awfully beautiful piano playing.. one of my top three recordings (with Arrau live, Pollini studio - actually Pollini has a live recording performed about the same time of the studio recording, which is equally yummy)


----------



## Bkeske

Herbert von Karajan: Great Symphonies.
Deutsche Grammophon 6LP box. Berlin Philharmonic.

Sides 9-12

Sibelius - Symphony No. 5 In E-flat Major, Op. 82 / Tapiola, Op. 112
Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5 In B-flat Major, Op. 100


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Ancient Airs & Dances

Sinfonia 21, Richard Hickox



Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suites Nos. 1, 2 & 3
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 1, P. 109
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 2, P. 138
Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 3, P. 172
Respighi: Berceuse for String Orchestra
Respighi: Suite No. 2 for Flute and String Orchestra: Aria


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Bartók Warner Classics* set:

*Divertimento For Strings, Sz. 113, BB 118
Philharmonia Orchestra
Silvestri

Concerto For Orchestra, Sz. 116, BB 123
Oslo Philharmonic
Jansons*


----------



## Rogerx

David Diamond: Symphony No. 6, Rounds for String Orchestra, Romeo and Juliet

Indiana University Chamber Orchestra, Arthur Fagen


Diamond: Romeo and Juliet - incidental music
Diamond: Rounds for String Orchestra
Diamond: Symphony No. 6


----------



## sAmUiLc

Just before this CD was released, I attended their concert at the Kennedy Center in D.C. Mullova was just getting known then. Sibelius was on the first half program. More than anything, I remember their (soloist & conductor) disagreement on tempo throughout. Mullova wanted to pull ahead so often and Ozawa wanted to linger longer. Despite this, or perhaps because of it, there was constant frisson in their performance. Definitely better than this studio effort.


----------



## OCEANE

Sonata BWV 963


----------



## OCEANE

Neo Romanza said:


> Celebrating the birthday boy:
> 
> *Mahler
> Rückert-Lieder
> Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
> New Philharmonia Orchestra
> Barbirolli*
> 
> From this set -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to listen to the 6th symphony tonight (w/ HvK/Berliners) but I don't have enough time, so this performance of _Rückert-Lieder_ will do rather nicely.


Thanks for sharing.
It's nice collection.


----------



## Art Rock

*Joby Talbot: Alice's Adventures in Wonderland, Fool's Paradise (Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Joby Talbot, Signum)*

Joby Talbot (1971) is a British composer, who has written for a wide variety of purposes and an accordingly broad range of styles, including instrumental and vocal concert music, film and television scores, pop arrangements and works for dance (from Wiki). This is the first of two CD's of his music in my collection. Both pieces on the CD are ballet suites in a retro-style, very effectively done. Nice music to start the day.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Hovhaness: Mysterious Mountain, And God Created Great Whales, etc.


----------



## Rogerx

Ries - Piano Concertos Volume 2

Christopher Hinterhuber (piano)

Gävle Symphony Orchestra, Uwe Grodd


----------



## Klavierman

He's a brilliant player--and quite a good composer. (His recent recording of Bull and Byrd is superb, too.)


----------



## sAmUiLc

The concerto is tad too slow for me but I love the variations here. The live Arrau/Giulini/LAPO B4 (1978?) was the best B4 I saw live by the way. It was magical!


----------



## Georgieva

Again, Horwitz
Totally addictive


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 B-flat major op. 19*

Krystian Zimerman, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Rogerx

Lortzing: Der Wildschütz

Georgine Resick (soprano), Hans Sotin (bass), Bernd Riedel (baritone), Edith Mathis (soprano), Peter Schreier (tenor), Gottfried Hornik (baritone), Reiner Suss (bass), Doris Soffel (mezzo-soprano), Gertrud Ottenthal (soprano)
Berlin Radio Choir, Staatskapelle Berlin
Bernhard Klee


----------



## tortkis

Takemitsu: From me flows what you call Time, Twill by Twilight, Requiem - Nexus, Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Carl St. Clair (Sony)


----------



## sAmUiLc

#11


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Rachmaninoff - Isle of the Dead
Suk - A Summer’s Tale
Gielen/SWR SO
This completes Vol 4 of the Gielen Editions. The Dvorak and Tchaikovsky were the highlights for me. Onto Vol 5: Bartok and Stravinsky









Suk - Piano Works
Štepán, piano
CD 1


----------



## mikeh375

Just took in these on YT. Chin harking back somewhat to earlier times in this cool little piece.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Trio for 2 Violas and Cello in G major 

played by:

Antinette Lohman (Viola) 
Galina Zinchenko (Viola) 
Jennifer Morsches (Violoncello)


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding on the way back to the roots.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 D major op. 36*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Musicaterina

Today is Johann-Nepomuk-Hummel-Day for me.

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Septet in C-major, Op.114 "The Military" 

played by The Nash Ensemble


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Septet in D-minor, Op.74 (1816) 

played by the Ensemble "Solamente Naturali "

Fortepiano: Aya Okuyama 
Viola: Milos Valent 
Flute: Lucie Duskova 
Oboe: Eduard Wesly 
Natural horn: Rudolf Linner 
Cello: Michael Stahel 
Double bass: Tibor Nagy


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: The Complete Takemitsu Edition Box 2 (Various, Shogakukan, 11 CD's)*

CD3:Stanza I, Valeria, Seasons, Munari by Munari, Voice, Eucalypts II, Stanza II. A blend of chamber music and solo instrumental on less usual instruments (flute, percussion, harp). So far the most rewarding CD in the box (early days though). I particularly like Munari by Munari for percussion and Eucalypts II for flute, harp and oboe.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Piano Concerto in A-minor, Op.85 (1816) 

played by Alessandro Commellato (pianoforte) and the Ensemble "Solamente Naturali"


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat major

played by Robert Frear (trumpet) and the Cole Conservatory Symphony Orchestra 

Johannes Müller-Stosch, Music Director


----------



## Bourdon

*Trauerkantaten / Funeral Cantatas*

*

























*


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi

Orchestra Filarmonica della Scala, Riccardo Chailly

Respighi: Ancient Airs and Dances, Suite No. 3, P. 172
Respighi: Aria for strings, P. 32
Respighi: Di Sera
Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Leggenda for violin and orchestra
Respighi: Pines of Rome



*Ottorino Respighi ( 9 July 1879 – 18 April 1936)*


----------



## Floeddie

*Bela Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 (Andras Schiff, piano; Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer)
*


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Concerto for Bassoon and Orchestra

played by Mathis Kaspar Stier (bassoon) and the Komorní filharmonií Pardubice conducted by Marko Ivanovič


----------



## Malx

*Mussorgsky/Ravel, Pictures at an Exhibition - Munich PO, Sergiu Celibidache.*

Well, I hadn't given this one a spin for a very long time and unfortunately it may be a lot longer before I get around to it again, if ever. Now I'm not against Celi' per se in fact there are a good number of his recordings in the EMI symphonies box I like as alternative takes - but this just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> *Mussorgsky/Ravel, Pictures at an Exhibition - Munich PO, Sergiu Celibidache.*
> 
> Well, I hadn't given this one a spin for a very long time and unfortunately it may be a lot longer before I get around to it again, if ever. Now I'm not against Celi' per se in fact there are a good number of his recordings in the EMI symphonies box I like as alternative takes - but this just doesn't work for me.


Yes, not a great one! It is strange how some of his performances from Munich are astonishingly good (IMO!) while others are ordinary and some are just dull.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Pierre Boulez - various works part two.

Thanks to those who responded to my comments included
in yesterday's "various works part one" post.

Piano Sonata no.3 - two movements only (c. 1955-63 inc.):









_Notations I-IV_ for orchestra (1978-84): a)
_Mémoriale_ (_"…explosante-fixe…" originel_) for flute, two horns,
three violins, two violas and cello (by 1985, but based on
material originally composed in the early 1970s): b)
_Dialogue de l'ombre double_ [_Dialogue of the Double Shadow_]
for clarinet and pre-recorded clarinet (1985): c)
_Cummings ist der Dichter_ [_Cummings is the Poet_] for mixed
choir and small orchestra [Texts: e.e. cummings]
(1970 - rev. 1986): d)

a) with the Orchestre de Paris/Daniel Barenboim
b) with Sophie Cherrier (fl.) and members of the
Ensembe Intercontemporain/Pierre Boulez
c) with Alain Damiens (cl.)
d) with the BBC Singers and the Ensembe
Intercontemporain/Pierre Boulez









_Dérive 1_ [_Drift 1_] for flute, clarinet, violin,
cello, piano and vibraphone (1984):

with members of the Ensembe Intercontemporain/Pierre Boulez


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Piano Quintet in E-flat minor 

played by:

Alessandro Riccardi: Pianoforte 
Sara Molinari: Violino 
Johanna Mader: Viola 
Matteo Bodini: Violoncello 
Marco Patrizi: Contrabbasso


----------



## MrTortoise

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 6 in A*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

There are no barnstorming top Ebs in this performance and in general it is more subtle than the Mexico performance, meaning we miss a lot of the thrills, and the temperature is quite a few degrees lower throughout. Barbirolli is less of an asset than you might expect. There is a lot more light and shade to be sure, but the performance is a bit short on excitement. Callas and Simionato are the best of the soloists. Baum, though not quite as bad as his reputation would suggest, nonetheless tends to sing _forte_ throughout, seemingly intent on outsinging his colleagues. Walters is no Taddei, and the Nile Scene lacks the tension and drama of Mexico. One point of interest is the presence of Joan Sutherland as the Priestess in Act I scene ii.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Piano Septets

Artists: Aya Okuyama (fortepiano), Allessandro Commellato (fortepiano), Solamente Naturali


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Water & Firework Music

Orchestre de Chambre Jean-François Paillard, Jean-François Paillard


----------



## Philidor

Malx said:


> *Mussorgsky/Ravel, Pictures at an Exhibition - Munich PO, Sergiu Celibidache.*
> 
> Well, I hadn't given this one a spin for a very long time and unfortunately it may be a lot longer before I get around to it again, if ever. Now I'm not against Celi' per se in fact there are a good number of his recordings in the EMI symphonies box I like as alternative takes - but this just doesn't work for me.


Try the Stuttgart version - much better imho.


----------



## SanAntone

"In his notes, Chamayou describes his nearly 30-year fascination with the Vingt Régards. Monumental indeed is this 20-work cycle, encompassing recurring leitmotifs but also smaller facets of Messiaen’s signature sounds. The harmonically hypnotic Régard du Père (track 4) is an open invitation to meditate and also introduces the first of several overarching themes: The Theme of God. Pianistially, the challenge lies in an ability to maintain precise, even voicing but to still voice lead where needed. Chamayou does this exceptionally but still creates a distinct flavor with the small chime motifs. His is a more subtle approach than Pierre-Laurent Aimard’s (Teldec, 1999) whose robust chords and phrasing carry an ominous edge (I personally prefer Chamayou’s seamless voicing, though). The theme reappears in Régard du fils (track 8), now adorned by exquisite and colorful flashes in the upper register." (Classic Review)


----------



## OCEANE

Revisited and 'Unique' is my impression!


----------



## Philidor

More Dvořák.

*Antonín Dvořák: Piano Quartet No. 1 D major op. 23*

Suk Trio
Josef Kod'ousek, viola


----------



## sAmUiLc

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, not a great one! It is strange how some of his performances from Munich are astonishingly good (IMO!) while others are ordinary and some are just dull.


See how much opinions differ! To me, it is an awesome recording, the one I'll never part with. I saw them live in D.C. and they ended the program with the Pictures. The performance on this recording is better than that one.

Even though it is played in Ravel's orchestrated version, the performance gives the impression of Mussorgsky's rugged, unsophisticated, dark, cynical and even hallucinating feels. It is more Russian than French. The ending is apocalyptic!


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday I played two CDs of Norrington's Mozart from Stuttgart. These that I have just heard are earlier and more provocative but, still, they show Norrington as a conductor who had a rare feel for Mozart which for me puts him in a bracket with several other greats, including Bruno Walter.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Complete Piano Trios

Artists: Alessandro Deljavan (Piano), Daniela Cammarano (Violin), Luca Magariello (Cello)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Georgieva

Bruch: 1. Violinkonzert ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Hilary Hahn ∙ Andrés Orozco-Estrada - YouTube


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Felix Mendelssohn*
Psalm 114 'Da Israel aus Aegypten zog', op. 51
Psalm 98 'Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied', op. 98
Lass, O Herr, mich Hülfe finden, op. 96
Lauda Sion, op. 73

Evelyn Brunner, soprano
Naoko Ihara, alto / Nathalie Stutzmann, contralto
Pierre André & Alejandro Ramirez, tenors
Philippe Huttenlocher, baritone

Gulbenkian Orchestra & Choir
Michel Corboz


----------



## MrTortoise

Musicaterina said:


> Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Complete Piano Trios


I love seeing these Hummel posts. It reminds me how I need to revisit his piano concertos along with all these works I'm unfamiliar with.


----------



## Georgieva

Karajan's Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Wotan), Josephine Veasey (Fricka), Gerhard Stolze (Loge), Erwin Wohlfahrt (Mime), Zoltán Kéléman (Alberich), Simone Mangelsdorff (Freia), Donald Grobe (Froh), Robert Kerns (Donner), Oralia Domínguez (Erda), Martti Talvela (Fasolt), Karl Ridderbusch (Fafner),


----------



## haziz




----------



## elgar's ghost

Pierre Boulez - various works part three of three.

Part two this morning was rather short. In fact, I played the works again 
about an hour afterwards so I feel keen enough to go for these already.
I'll hear them again later but I can't really see the point of posting again.

_Le Visage nuptial_ [_The Nuptial Face_] - cantata for soprano, mezzo-soprano, female
choir and orchestra [Text: René Char] (1946 - rev. 1951 and 1988-89): a)
_Pli selon pli_ [_Fold by Fold_] for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Stéphane Mallarme]
(1957-62 - rev. 1983 and 1989): b)

a) with Phyllis Bryn-Julson (sop.), Elizabeth Laurence (alto), the BBC Singers
and the BBC Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Boulez
b) with Phyllis Bryn-Julson (sop.) and the BBC Symphony Orchestra/Pierre Boulez









_Dérive 2_ [_Drift 2_] for cor anglais, clarinet, bassoon, horn, marimba,
vibraphone, harp, piano, violin, viola and cello (1988 - rev. 2002):

with member of the Ensembe Intercontemporain/Pierre Boulez


----------



## Rogerx

Glière: Symphony No. 3 in B minor, Op. 42 'Il'ya Murometz'

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes


----------



## Vasks

*Shostakovich - Overture to "String Quartet #2" (Eder/Naxos)
Prokofiev - Suite from "Chout" (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel:
String Quartet no. 1 in C major op. 30 no. 1

played by the Moyzes Quartet at the 2019 Levoca Festival


----------



## Enthusiast

More Scriabin from Fergus-Thompson. This time vol 3 (3rd disc in the set):


----------



## Baxi

_NP:_


















(1987)


----------



## Georgieva

Again and again. 
Max Bruch - Violinkonzert nr. 1 Vinyl LPE 17028 - G moll- Op 25, 10 CM Vinyl Almost crying


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Sonata for Piano and Cello in A major, Op. 104 

played by Jozef Podhoranský (Violoncello) and Monika Mockovčáková (Piano)


----------



## OCEANE

A favorite performance of BWV 988.


----------



## OCEANE

A wonderful live performance


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
Suite caractéristique, Op. 9
USSR State SO
Svetlanov*

From this fantastic set -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Roman Trilogy
Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti

Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: The Pines of the Appian Way from The Pines of Rome


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Trio in E-Flat Major for two violas and cello

played by:

Hugo Chenuet - viola 
Kristine Busse - viola 
Eden Sekulovic - cello


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work...

*Grieg
Four Piano Pieces, Op. 1
Poetic Tone-Pictures, Op. 3
Humoresques, Op. 6
Piano Sonata, Op. 7
Funeral March For Rikard Nordraak, EG 117
Eva Knardahl*

From this marvelous set -


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Clarinet Quartet in E-flat Major

played by: 

Yuan-Qing Yu, violin 
Weijing Wang, viola 
Lawrie Bloom, clarinet 
Ken Olsen, cello


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Nepomuk Hummel: Trumpet Concerto in E flat Major

played by:

Tina Horvat, Trumpet 
Zagreb Philharmonic orchestra 
Tomislav Fačini, conductor


----------



## Bourdon

*Franck

CD 4

















*


----------



## Enthusiast

More of Norrington's Stuttgart Mozart series. These really are very good!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Adam Laloum (piano)

Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Kazuki Yamada


----------



## Musicaterina

Again the Trumpet Concerto in E-flat Major by Johann Nepomuk Hummel

This time played by Alison Balsom and the German chamber philharmonic orchestra, Bremen, conducted by Thomas Klug


----------



## Philidor

Next one.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3 C minor op. 37*

Krystian Zimerman, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle










Wow - that's a romantic rendition of the slow movement ... however, I prefer Brendel/Haitink or Brendel/Rattle ... or Zimerman/Bernstein.


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the very few Mahler 8s that I actually enjoy - and enjoy a lot, in fact.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn String quartets:
Op. 33 n 3
Op. 33 n 6
Op. 33 n 4
Op. 42


----------



## Manxfeeder

This is interesting.


----------



## Philidor

Next Beethoven.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 E-flat major op. 55 "Eroica"*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras










Straight forward. Like it.


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> Next Beethoven.
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 E-flat major op. 55 "Eroica"*
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> Sir Charles Mackerras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight forward. Like it.



You have a PM


----------



## Manxfeeder

Stravinsky, Les Noces

I remember watching an old Harvard lecture with Bernstein where he mentioned Les Noces and then said, "Buy it." I guess it's a great piece, but it's getting wasted on a poor soul like me.


----------



## Itullian

Excellent


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Only Kinderszenen, that's all I need


----------



## Marc

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Only Kinderszenen, that's all I need.
> 
> [Alfred Brendel]


Also listening to Brendel.
Beethoven's Diabelli Variations, opus 120.
This is a work I very rarely listen to. Maybe because some pianists try to make more of it than necessary? I don't know. But I do know that I like this recording of Brendel (1988, issued in 1990). I seem to remember that he recorded it (at least) 4 times... VOX 1960s, Philips (twice, live in 1976 and this studio recording of 1988) and a live BBC (?) one in 2001. I only 'know' the 2 studio recordings and this one is my preferred one. I find it very relaxed listening. Natural piano sound, too. When Philips was at its best... it was good.


----------



## Scopitone

Now streaming on Apple Music: 



Jonas Kaufmann - _The Verdi Album_


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Violin Concerto* in D major, Op. 77
Arthur Grumiaux, violin; Eduard van Beinum: Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam (1958)

With the Joachim cadenza. Good stereo sound. This is a heartfelt interpretation, but not over-the-top.









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1973)

Not my reference recording of this work (I don't really have any single reference recording for any of Mahler's symphonies, but this would not be it). However, I return to it periodically and it is worth hearing.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 3 op. 55 'Eroica'










Mackerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

*Berlioz, Herminie (scene lyrique) - Aurélia Legay (soprano), Mahler Chamber Orchestra/Les Musiciens du Louvre. Marc Minkowski.*

Not a piece I know well but I might struggle to find a more convincing performance. Minkowski conducts a hi-bred combination of the Mahler CO using modern instruments mixed with the period instrument woodwinds of the Les Musiciens du Louvre that along with fine singing from Legay makes this an enjoyable listen.


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: The Symphonies (Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young, Oehms, 12 CD's)*

Playing CD's 10 and 11: The brilliant Symphony 8 in the original 1887 version. Like the 5th, 6th and 7th, this is a live recording. My second favourite Bruckner symphony, presented here in the version as Bruckner intended before he made changes to suit critics.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Luis Humberto Salgado, Symphony 5 'Neoromantica'











Michael Meissner, Cuenca Symphony Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Luis Humberto Salvador, Symphony 5 'Neoromantica'
> 
> 
> View attachment 170782
> 
> 
> Michael Meissner, Cuenca Symphony Orchestra


The cover picture says Salgado, not Salvador.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

sAmUiLc said:


> The cover picture says Salgado, not Salvador.





sAmUiLc said:


> The cover picture says Salgado, not Salvador.


Darn spell check.


----------



## Malx

*Bliss, Concerto for Cello & Orchestra - Robert Cohen, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Barry Wordsworth.*

Nice!


----------



## Knorf

*Olly Wilson: *Sinfonia
*John Harbison: *Symphony No. 1
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa

These are stunningly great works, especially the Wilson! They're beautiful, powerful, risk-taking yet rhetorically direct symphonies, i.e. Romantic in the truest sense (definitely not the glurgy, reactionary nostalgia of all too many American composers since the 1990s).


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Béla Bartók:
String Quartet 1 
String Quartet 2 
String Quartet 4


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Art Rock said:


> *Anton Bruckner: The Symphonies (Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young, Oehms, 12 CD's)*
> 
> Playing CD's 10 and 11: The brilliant Symphony 8 in the original 1887 version. Like the 5th, 6th and 7th, this is a live recording. My second favourite Bruckner symphony, presented here in the version as Bruckner intended before he made changes to suit critics.


Found a set of this set of symphonies for a good price.


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## SearsPoncho

Gounod - Petite Symphonie for Winds - Netherlands Wind Ensemble/Edo de Waart

Walton - Viola Concerto - Bashmet/Previn/London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Yabetz




----------



## Malx

This was the first Debussy disc I bought back around 1989/90.

*Debussy, Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune & Jeux - LPO, Serge Baudo.









*


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Casella: Symphony no. 2 & A notte alta


----------



## espressivo dolente

Debussy was right and ripe for the 60s' Zeitgeist and this album was front and center (released, in fact, in 1960; sure would love to know how many copies were sold!). Joni Mitchell, for example, liked Entremont's _Clair de Lune _so much she included it among her faves in her _Artist's Choice: Music that Matters. _For me, at the time, this LP embodied the quintessence of Debussy.  Now, I agree with David Dubal who described Entremont as "opt[ing] for the facile, glamorous gesture, and many discs pall in their artificiality and chunkish pedaling and general puffiness." At least in this material, I've come to prefer Kocsis.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63*
_
San Francisco Symphony
Herbert Blomstedt_
Recorded: 1989-06-03
Recording Venue: Davies Symphony Hall, San Francisco


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## HenryPenfold

[/QUOTE]


Malx said:


> This was the first Debussy disc I bought back around 1989/90.
> 
> *Debussy, Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune & Jeux - LPO, Serge Baudo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The second Debussy CD I ever bought AND I CAN'T FIND IT!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Dmitriyevich said:


> View attachment 170785
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casella: Symphony no. 2 & A notte alta


By coincidence, I listened to that disc earlier today.....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> This was the first Debussy disc I bought back around 1989/90.
> 
> *Debussy, Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune & Jeux - LPO, Serge Baudo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My first debussy disc around the same time was Kenneth Jean on Naxos. This was my second.....


----------



## jambo

Another great 2nd hand find for $1. Very enjoyable from a young Rossini before his opera days.

*Rossini: *Sonata for Strings No. 1 in G major
*Rossini: *Sonata for Strings No. 2 in A major
*Rossini: *Sonata for Strings No. 3 in C major
*Rossini: *Sonata for Strings No. 4 in B flat major
*Rossini: *Sonata for Strings No. 5 in E flat major
*Rossini: *Sonata for Strings No. 6 in D major
*Rossini: *Variations for Clarinet and Small Orchestra in C minor
*Rossini: *Serenade for Small Ensemble in E flat major


----------



## haziz

*Record Review*
Walton's First Symphony with Tom Service and Andrew McGregor

with Andrew McGregor. 9.30 am Building a Library Tom Service chooses his favourite recording of William Walton's Symphony No 1 in B flat minor. In 1932, with the spectacular success of Belshazzar's Feast behind him, Walton began his Symphony No 1. But, always a slow worker, the symphony took him two painful years to complete – painful because what lay behind most of the Symphony was the emotional upheaval that came with the end of a relationship. The result was the greatest English symphony of its time, its darkly menacing first movement bursting with seemingly elemental power, is followed by a bitter scherzo marked Presto 'con malizia' ('with malice'), a melancholic slow movement and a joyful major key finale.









Record Review - Walton's First Symphony with Tom Service and Andrew McGregor - BBC Sounds


Tom Service chooses his favourite recording of William Walton's First Symphony.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sAmUiLc

Eroica









This is the earliest Asahina Eroica symphony recording of 4 I own. All 4 are great. This one is most brash (in an awesome way).

Everything on the 3 CD set is great, by the way, including Egmont Overture. A treasured set!


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Albinoni today. The first one is my fave.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> *Record Review*
> Walton's First Symphony with Tom Service and Andrew McGregor
> 
> with Andrew McGregor. 9.30 am Building a Library Tom Service chooses his favourite recording of William Walton's Symphony No 1 in B flat minor. In 1932, with the spectacular success of Belshazzar's Feast behind him, Walton began his Symphony No 1. But, always a slow worker, the symphony took him two painful years to complete – painful because what lay behind most of the Symphony was the emotional upheaval that came with the end of a relationship. The result was the greatest English symphony of its time, its darkly menacing first movement bursting with seemingly elemental power, is followed by a bitter scherzo marked Presto 'con malizia' ('with malice'), a melancholic slow movement and a joyful major key finale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Record Review - Walton's First Symphony with Tom Service and Andrew McGregor - BBC Sounds
> 
> 
> Tom Service chooses his favourite recording of William Walton's First Symphony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


I listened to this live this morning and was surprised with the recommendation- Rattle CBSO. I have had this CD in my collection for donkeys years and think it really quite ordinary. My choice has always been Slatkin LPO. I was impressed with what I heard of the Karabits, Bournemouth S.O.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83
Claudio Arrau, piano; Bernard Haitink: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1969)









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Pierre Boulez: Wiener Philharmoniker (1994)


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is 32 bit remastering of the famous 1942 recording. The earliest Music & Arts version was a pure ear bleeder. This one is better, listenable. But the best transfer is by Andrew Rose of Pristine Classical.


----------



## Klavierman

Very powerful music and superb sound on this SACD.


----------



## OCEANE

Inbal


----------



## haziz

HenryPenfold said:


> I listened to this live this morning and was surprised with the recommendation- Rattle CBSO. I have had this CD in my collection for donkeys years and think it really quite ordinary. My choice has always been Slatkin LPO. I was impressed with what I heard of the Karabits, Bournemouth S.O.



I tried to find the Rattle recording, but it is not available for streaming on the three streaming services I subscribe to, although it is available in CD form.

Currently listening to the Karabits recording with the Bournemouth SO which was effectively Tom Service's "second" choice. I am familiar with the Karabits recording and do like it quite a bit, although I probably still have a slight preference for Previn's well regarded 1960s recording with the LSO. Interestingly the Previn recording was dropped relatively early in the BBC review.

Currently playing:

*Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*

_Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Kirill Karabits_


----------



## pmsummer

LOVE, REVELRY, AND DANCE IN MEDIEVAL MUSIC
*Danza: Instrumental Music and Virtuoso Performance in the Middle Ages and Today**
Millenarium
_
Ricercar_

*Disc 4/5


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 1 op 21










Takashi Asahina, New Japan Philharmonic


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz




----------



## OCEANE

Music of two composers


----------



## Klavierman

A master at work.


----------



## sAmUiLc

track listing..








American Classics - Gottschalk Piano Music


American Classics - Gottschalk Piano Music. Naxos: 8559145. Buy CD or download online. Cecile Licad (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven, Symphony 7










Toscanini, Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Inventive and complex works brilliantly played. Very good sound, too.


----------



## Rogerx

Three Orchestral Fantasies & Sinfonie Heroïque

Die Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens

Neukomm: Dramatic Fantasia on some passages of Milton’s Paradise Lost
Neukomm: Fantaisie a grand Orchestre, Op. 9
Neukomm: Grand Dramatic Fantasia
Neukomm: Grande Sinfonie Heroïque, Op. 19


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing a few works from this awesome *Ginastera* piano disc:


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4


----------



## Rogerx

Wieniawski: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 and Sarasate: Zigeunerweisen

Gil Shaham (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Lawrence Foster


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night: *Schnittke's Faust Cantata* from this *Rozhdestvensky* recording:


----------



## Kiki

*Sofia Gubaidulina*
_"Introitus" Concerto for Piano and Chamber Orchestra_
*Béatrive Rauchs / Kyiv Chamber Players / Vladimir Kozhukhar* • 1995 • BIS

Sublime!


----------



## Art Rock

*Johannes Brahms: String Quintets No. 1 and No. 2 (Takács Quartet, Lawrence Power, Hyperion)*

A wonderful start of a Sunday morning.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Sofia Gubaidulina*
> _"Introitus" Concerto for Piano and Chamber Orchestra_
> *Béatrive Rauchs / Kyiv Chamber Players / Vladimir Kozhukhar* • 1995 • BIS
> 
> Sublime!


Nice! I LOVE Gubaidulina! One of those composers that grew on me in time. She's become a favorite for sure.


----------



## sAmUiLc

PC1


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Symphony in G

Basler Sinfonie-Orchester, Giancarlo Andretta

Lalo: Divertissement
Lalo: Rhapsodie Norvégienne
Lalo: Scherzo in D minor


----------



## Georgieva

My favorite Bulgarian voice - Mrs. Sonya Yoncheva 
Giuseppe Verdi - Otello (2 Dvd): Amazon.it: Sonya Yoncheva, Bartlett Sher, Sonya Yoncheva


----------



## Georgieva

Maria-Joao Pires
Mozart : piano concertos nos.8 & 27


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








Handel: Oboe Concertos Nos. 1-3 & other orchestral works


Handel: Oboe Concertos Nos. 1-3 & other orchestral works. Naxos: 8553430. Buy CD or download online. Anthony Camden (oboe) City of London Sinfonia, Nicholas Ward



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: started Gielen Edition Vol 5

Bartok - Wooden Prince Suite, Concerto for Orchestra, 4 Pieces Op 12, Violin Concerto, Music for Strings Percussion and Celesta
Gielen/SWR SO; Ostertag, violin


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today is the 4th Sunday after Trinity. This little cantata was premiered in Weimar:

*J. S. Bach: "Barmherziges Herze der ewigen Liebe" BWV 185*

Barbara Schlick, Kai Wessel, Guy de Mey, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> Nice! I LOVE Gubaidulina! One of those composers that grew on me in time. She's become a favorite for sure.


Gubaidulina is one of those composers whose music struck a chord with me immediately the first time I listened to it, although I have to admit listening to her music requires a great deal of concentration and I have not been listening to enough of it. The bayan used in some of her compositions is fantastic by the way.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Rimsky-Korsakov: Orchestral Suites


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: The Complete Takemitsu Edition Box 2 (Various, Shogakukan, 11 CD's)*

CD4: Distance, For Away, Voyage, Garden Rain, Folios. Mainly compositions for single instruments (piano, guitar, biwa, oboe), although Distance does add the optional Sho to the oboe. Only Garden Rain is for (Brass) Ensemble. For Away (for piano) and Folios (for guitar) are the best works for me.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Minkus-Delibes: La Source / Drigo: La Flûte magique

Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Richard Bonynge


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

It's an old recording of Lindberg while the music is always feeling fresh to me.


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Sarah Connolly / BBC National Orchestra of Wales / Thomas Søndergård* • 2016 Live • BBC Music Magazine

Glorious and theatrical!


----------



## Art Rock

*Emil Tabakov: Concert Piece for Orchestra, Symphony No.4 ((Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Emil Tabakov, Toccata)*

Emil Tabakov (1947) is a Bulgarian conductor, composer and double-bass player. Toccata recorded a series of CD's with his works.This CD opens with the Concert Piece, a violent rhythmic work that would be a great concert opener. To quote the back cover about the main (and very impressive) work: "_The Fourth Symphony (1997) sandwiches a wild Bulgarian dance between two glacial slow movements, the second with an episode of Tchaikovskian lyricism at its centre; the finale is a dark, whirling moto perpetuo- a ride through hell_."An excellent CD to discover this composer.


----------



## OCEANE

John O'Conor, born 1947, an Irish pianist, with career successfully developed worldwide.
During the golden age of Telarc in 90's, O'Conor made many recordings for the label, including four volumes of Mozart piano concertos with Scottish Chamber Orchestra. IMHO, the performance is so delicate and exquisite to reveal the content of Mozart's music. Recordings of 30 years ago, Telarc's sound engineering, as always, is superb.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works part 
one for late morning and early afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.1 (1953):
_Three Miniatures_ for violin and piano (1959):









_Three Miniatures_ for clarinet and piano (1956):









String Quartet no.1 (1960):









_Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima_ for 52 strings (1960):
_Fluorescences_ for orchestra (1961-62):









_Stabat Mater_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1962):
_Miserere_ and _In pulverum mortis_ for unaccompanied
mixed choir from _St Luke Passion_ (1963-65):









_St Luke Passion_ for narrator, soprano, baritone, bass, mixed
choir, boys' choir and large orchestra (1963-65):


----------



## Georgieva

Sudany’s best!
Martha Argerich & Nelson Freire On 2 Pianos Rachmaninoff/Ravel
Rachmaninoff (Performer), Ravel (Performer), Lutoslawski (Performer), Argerich (Performer), & 1 more Format: Audio CD


----------



## OCEANE

This album recorded in 1990 is the 1st of four volumes of John O'Coner's Mozart Piano Concertos of Telarc.
SCO's strings section in the Andante of Piano Concerto No. 21 is so impressive.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Now our ears got so used to HIP, this old but always yum Paillard sounds original.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 40-41

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Art Rock

*Carl Nielsen: Symphonies No. 1 and No. 6 (San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomsted, Decca)*

Inspired by a series of threads about favourite 'n'th symphony. Although I hold Nielsen in high regard, I noticed that his name never comes to my mind when asked for favourite symphonies. So I pulled the three CD's by Blomstedt out of the storage cabinet to listen to them again. Today is it the first and sixth. The first (1892) is undoubtedly a great confident way to start the cycle. The sixth (Sinfonia semplice, 1924) is apparently the least performed of the six, but it is a fun and optimistic work. I remember I liked the other four symphonies even better, so that's something to look forward to for the coming days.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haziz said:


> I tried to find the Rattle recording, but it is not available for streaming on the three streaming services I subscribe to, although it is available in CD form.
> 
> Currently listening to the Karabits recording with the Bournemouth SO which was effectively Tom Service's "second" choice. I am familiar with the Karabits recording and do like it quite a bit, although I probably still have a slight preference for Previn's well regarded 1960s recording with the LSO. Interestingly the Previn recording was dropped relatively early in the BBC review.
> 
> Currently playing:
> 
> *Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*
> 
> _Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
> Kirill Karabits_


I've got 2 Rattle Walton 1 CDs, one c/w Lynn Harrell performing the cello concerto and one with a blistering performance of Belshazzar's Feast. in both cases I bought the CD for the coupling.

I will stream the Karabits and try not to buy yet another Walton 1 as I already have Previn (which I've gone off of), Mackerras, Slatkin (my goto), Tadaaki Otaka, Brabbins, Ashkenazy, Andrew Davis, Colin Davis, Fremaux and of course Tod Handley.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

This 1955 studio recording is rarely anyone's first choice for the opera, and I always forget just how good it is until I listen to it again.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

*Buxtehude


























*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Baxi

_*NP:*_

*Dmitri Shostakovich

Symphony No.1*
_*Symphony No.2 'To October'*_
*Symphony No.3 'The first of May'

MDR Rundfunkchor
Dresdner Philharmonie
Michael Sanderling*








(2019)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Schubert: String Quartets

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Georgieva

Salome...


----------



## haziz




----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Kooiman's view on Bach's organ music.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Prelude and Fugue C major BWV 531
6 chorales ("Schübler")

Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme BWV 645
Wo soll ich fliehen hin BWV 646
Wer nur den lieben Gott lässt walten BWV 647
Meine Seele erhebet den Herren BWV 648
Ach, bleib bei uns Herr Jesu Christ BWV 649
Kommt du nun, Jesu, vom Himmel herunter BWV 650
Prelude and Fugue C major BWV 547
Prelude and Fugue C minor BWV 549
Nun freut euch, lieben Christen gmein BWV 734
Prelude, Largo and Fugue BWV 545
Prelude and Fugue C minor BWV 546*

Ewald Kooiman
Organ by Holzhey in Weissenau (D)


----------



## Philidor

Next cantata for today.

*J. S. Bach: "Ein ungefärbt Gemüte" BWV 24*

Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Chiyuki Urano
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## SearsPoncho

Krommer - Octet Partitas - Netherlands Wind Ensemble

Schubert - String Quartet #4 - Kodaly Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Orff: Carmina Burana,

Lucia Popp, Gerhard Unger, Raymond Wolansky, John Noble

Wandsworth School Boys Choir, New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra, Rafael Fruhbeck de Burgos





*Carl Orff ( 10 July 1895 – 29 March 1982)*


----------



## espressivo dolente

_D'un soir triste _currently broadcasting on *Bru Zane. *I feel a purchase coming on...


----------



## Georgieva

Grieg: Piano Concerto in A Minor, Op. 16 - Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E-Flat Major


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Scriabin.

*Aleksandr Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 8 op. 66*

Vladimir Ashkenazy
Marc-André Hamelin
Vladimir Sofronitzky


----------



## OCEANE

Volume 3 recorded in 1991.
No. 23 is very often a benchmark for me to consider the overall performance.
Here O'Conor's approach is soft and light and very relaxing.


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## OCEANE

This 4th Volume (last one) concludes the series of O'Conor's Mozart piano concertos.


----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Tal: Symphonies No. 4-6 (NDR Radiophilharmonie Hannover, Israel Yinon, CPO)*

Josef Tal (1910 - 2008) was an Israeli composer, considered one of the founding fathers of Israeli art music. This CD contains the last three of his six symphonies (1985-1991). They are more modern sounding than the first three, with some nice orchestration effects (especially in the fifth, with wonderful parts for the saxophone and marimba). Recommended.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some of the recordings of Romantic repertoire that Norrington made in Stuttgart were (IMO) not so good. But some were excellent - including these accounts.










Of course, he was not new to the Romantics. This Berlioz with the London Classical Players is good. The first three movements are particularly good but the last two movements are just a touch slow.


----------



## Vasks

_Lesser known Frenchmen born between 1873 and 1881_

*Jean Cras - Ames d'enfants (Antonioli/Timpani)
Deodat de Severac - Les mulrtiers devant from "Cerdana" (Bourdoncle/Doron)
Emile Vuillermoz - Chansons populaires francaises et canadiennes (Gauvin/Atma)
Maurice Delage - Quatre Poemes hindous (von Otter/DG)
Paul le Flem - Sept pieces enfantines (Lockhart/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Intuition 

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Jérôme Ducros (piano)


Ducros: Encore
Dvořák: Four Songs, Op. 82: No. 1, ‘Leave Me Alone’
Dvořák: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Fauré: Après un rêve, Op. 7 No. 1
Joplin: Original Rags
Massenet: Meditation (from Thaïs)
Paganini: Fantasia on the G string (after Rossini's 'Mose in Egitto')
Piazzólla: Le Grand Tango
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux: Le Cygne
Sollima: Violoncelles, Vibrez!
Tchaikovsky: Andante Cantabile (from String Quartet No. 1 in D Op. 11)


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Felix Mendelssohn*
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Ruy Blas Overture, op. 95

Alison Hagley & Louise Winter, sopranos
Royal Scottish Orchestra & Junior Chorus
Sir Walter Weller


----------



## Manxfeeder

Coates, String Quartet No. 7, "Angels"

It's funny how some composers click with me with no effort. I don't really understand all the minutiae of what Gloria Coates is doing, but I like it, and I guess that's the most important thing.


----------



## Philidor

Now again Franck.

*César Franck: Trois Chorals (1890)*

Choral No. 1 E major
Choral No. 2 B minor
Choral No. 3 A minor

MIchael Murray
Organ by Cavaillé-Coll at Saint Sernin Basilika, Toulouse (F)










Imho a great recording with some special sounds.


----------



## Manxfeeder

CPE Bach, Magnificat

All four volumes of this are on sale at PrestoClassical as four downloads. They're inexpensive enough that I purchased the whole set. So far, I've been impressed with what I've heard. All the recordings are HIP, so there is delicacy and nuance without bombast. (Okay, the choir is a little too far back in the Magnificat, but I guess you can't have everything.)


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Phantasy Quintet & String Quartets

Garfield Jackson (viola)

Maggini Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 1, 5 and 6 (aka the first disc of the set).


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP: 

*Adams
The Wound-Dresser
Georg Nigl, baritone
Berliners
Kirill Petrenko*

From this outstanding set -










Perhaps not ideal Sunday morning music, this is one of my favorite works from Adams. One of the most hauntingly gorgeous Walt Whitman settings I've ever heard.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Bruckner: The Symphonies (Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young, Oehms, 12 CD's)*

Playing CD 12: The ninth - no, THE ninth. My favourite numbered symphony regardless of composer (as symphony only surpassed my Mahler's DLVDE to my taste). Like the four preceding symphonies, this is a live recording. Another fine performance (although I still prefer Haitink with the Concertgebouw Orchestra, 1981) to round off this fabulous cycle. And personally I'm delighted that although in 2014 when this was recorded, the four movement completion was known and had been recorded, she went for the three movement version. I know this is a hot item. but personally I find the three movement version perfect, and don't like the fourth.

Well, this was fun to replay the complete box.


----------



## Floeddie

*Ned Rorem - Flute Concerto / Violin Concerto
*


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with romanticism's flagship...Saint-Saens: Symphony No. 3


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss : Daphne

Lucia Popp , Reiner Goldberg , Peter Schreier , Ortrun Wenkel , Kurt Moll

Choir * And Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra * , Bernard Haitink


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works part two for
the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

String Quartet no.2 (1968):









_De natura sonoris_ [_On the nature of sound_]
no.2 for orchestra (1971):









Cello Concerto no.1 - rev. version of the unpublished
Violino Grande Concerto *** (orig. 1967 - rev. 1972):

(*** the _violino grande_ is a rarely-heard five-string instrument)









Symphony no.1 for orchestra (1972-73):









Violin Concerto No. 1 (1976-77 - rev. 1987):









_Sicut locutus est_ from _Magnificat_ for unaccompanied 
mixed choir (1973-74):


----------



## Enthusiast

Attractive works.


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven

"Eroica" Symphony No.3 (1963)








*


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez: *_Sur Incises_
Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez

I comprehend this extraordinary music on a very precise, technical, "academic," level. No, it has not lost any of its "mystery," much less sheer enjoyment: this is a piece that still absolutely thrills me on every level. And, no, gaining the technical understanding of this repertoire is not that difficult with a little study. (It's such a pity in our world that words like "academic" and "study" are used as pejoratives!)

I hasten to add, no, technical knowledge is not at all required to enjoy this music. I witnessed one of my nieces at age 8 gleefully dancing around the room to the music of Boulez and cheering when it finished. The vast majority of music is enjoyed without the slightest technical knowledge, and Boulez is no different at all. Naivety likely serves it better than a pretense of comprehension. 

Yet, I am most grateful that I know what I know.


----------



## Enthusiast

This is another - perhaps the other - Mahler 8 that I really enjoy.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast, that Nagano Mahler 8 is on my "need to hear" list. Your post nudges me to just get it!


----------



## Dimace

Mahler's 4th is a peculiar story for me. It looks like (as the 3rd) a transition from the glory of the 2nd to the apotheosis of the 5th. It is a very conservative work which makes circles around a theme (not a bad one) and rhythmically is like a joke. (please. don't take the word negatively. Mahler, makes no jokes.) What I mean is this repetition of Bedächtig, nicht eilen, ohne Hast, Behaglich etc. maybe for the international listeners mean nothing, but for us the Germans, is like a joke. Every single word means the same thing: Slow, calm, don't rash... In every of the 4 movements we have the same tempo definition with different words. This is unique in the music history and, for my taste, somehow, as I wrote above, hilarious.

I assume that the great composer is doing experiments with this slow kind of tempo, or he is in deep melancholy, which has affected the way he composed this work. I have listen EVERY variation of this one, with almost EVERY director and I can say that I found the outcome almost the same, or let us say with a 10% difference between the recordings. You can make almost nothing with this one as a director say my ears and my hearing experience.

What CAN really make the difference is the soprano which performs Die Himmlischen Freuden Aus "Des Knaben Wunderhorn'*' Celestina is very good here* and I could say with some irony that she helps the whole sleeping effect of her husband, (Herbert was her husband. VERY nice Ehepaar) who has taken very seriously the composers instructions and this is generally but not always good. (I have listened even slower performances, with almost no dynamics etc...) *Here, at least, the result is GOOD!*

This is the original 1977 (ETERNA, DDR) recording in its Japan pressing. Vinyl quality mediocre, jacket quality mediocre, but GOOD sound. If you, the collectors, want to pay the extra money (maybe 3 to 5 times the German edition price) for this one, do it with caution. The vinyl IS collectible, quite rare but the quality doesn't make click to me. It looks cheap for a Japan production. Overwise the old - good ETERNA will do perfectly the job. (though not cheap. For the USA friends this maybe exceeds the 50 USD...for M condition) * 

Sound quality 4/5
Jacket quality 3/5
Vinyl quality 2/5
Collectability 3,5/5








*


----------



## tortkis

Stamitz & Gluck: Sinfonie a tre (Musikmanufaktur Berlin)
Camerata Berolinensis: Johannes Gebauer & Fiona Stevens (violin), Katie Rietman (cello), Yeo Yat-soon (cembalo)








on period instruments


----------



## Georgieva

One real master playing a masterpiece of Mozart.
Horowitz, Mozart, Orchestra Del Teatro Alla Scala, Carlo Maria Giulini – Horowitz Plays Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 23 .


----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

*Joby Talbot: The Dying Swan - Music for 1-7 Players (The Duke Quartet, Apollo Saxophone Quartet et al, Black Box)*

Another CD by this contemporary British composer, and most of the works here could not be more different. Instead of the retro-sounding ballets of his first CD I re-played, we have contemporary chamber music, often with a minimalist edge - only the Dying Swan suite is at times in a more conventional vein (but at other times definitely not). The compositions:

_"…similarities between diverse things…" for piano trio and vibraphone (2001)
Blue cell for saxophone quartet (2001)
Minus 1500 for string quartet, vibraphone and bassoon (2001)
String Quartet No. 1 (1998)
The Dying Swan (suite) for piano trio (2002)
6/11/98 for solo piano (1998)
Falling for electric cello (1998)
String Quartet No. 2 (2002)_ 

I particularly liked Minus 1500, The Dying Swan (suite), Falling, and the very short second String Quartet.


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> Enthusiast, that Nagano Mahler 8 is on my "need to hear" list. Your post nudges me to just get it!


No need to hesitate. I really like it and there are very few recordings of the work I get anything out of at all.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Felix Mendelssohn*
Ruy Blas Overture, op. 95
The Hebrides 'Fingal's Cave', op. 26
Overture in C Major 'Trumpet', op. 101
Die Schöne Melusine Overture, op. 32
Meeresstille und Glückliche Fahrt, Op.27

Gewandhaus Orchestra, Leipzig
Kurt Masur


----------



## sAmUiLc

The Four Seasons


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

George Antheil, Symphony 4










Theodore Kuchar, National Orchestra of Ukraine


----------



## sAmUiLc

Op. 44


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven; The Five Piano Concertos
Vladimir Ashkenazy, Sir Georg Solti, The Chicago Symphony Orchestra
London Records – CSA 2404, London Records – 70-5634, 4 x Vinyl, LP, Club Edition, Booklet Box Set, US, 1973.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> No need to hesitate. I really like it and there are very few recordings of the work I get anything out of at all.


Now on order!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

​


sAmUiLc said:


> The Four Seasons
> View attachment 170823


A clever cover, and all from a simple idea which cost next to nothing. Who the heck needs a moose in a multi-story car park or a string quartet with invisible jet-packs?


----------



## Faramundo

While I'm reading the play by Maeterlinck.

Sibélius : Mélisande


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works 
part three for the rest of this evening.

Symphony no.2 [_Christmas_] for orchestra (1979-80):









Cello Concerto no.2 (1982):
Viola Concerto - version for cello and chamber orchestra
arr. by Penderecki (orig. 1983 - arr. by 1985):









_Agnus Dei_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1981):
_Song of the Cherubim_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1986):
_Veni creator_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1987):









_Cadenza_ for solo viola, arr. for solo violin by
Christiane Edinger (orig. 1984 - arr. 1987):









_Prelude_ for solo clarinet (1987):
_Der unterbrochene Gedanke_ [_The Interrupted Thought_]
for string quartet (1988):


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

CPE Bach, Sinfonia in D Major

Andrea Chezzi plays these sinfonias which were transcribed for a harpsichord. He comes up with all sorts of inventive sonorities.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain, The Three-cornered Hat, Homenajes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Having "fun" listening to organ symphonies by Widor. Kind of MAJESTIC!


----------



## Klavierman

No.29-32 from this brilliant set.


----------



## 13hm13

Gavriil Popov* – USSR Radio Symphony Orchestra*, Edvard Chivzhel* – Symphony No. 6, 'Festive', Op. 99; Chamber Symphony for 7 Instruments


----------



## haziz

*Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*

_Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Sir Alexander Gibson_

Probably the last leg of my Walton first symphony marathon for the moment.


----------



## Sid James

elgar's ghost said:


> Pierre Boulez - various works part one.​
> I have to admit that over the years I haven't absorbed Boulez' music as much as I would have liked. Due to its various complexities I find I have to dig in harder than usual in order to get something out of it …I end up forgetting much of what I've heard which almost inevitably sends me back to near enough square one. OK, this has the effect of making the music sound new each time but that in itself, I suspect, is probably missing the point.





elgar's ghost said:


> Pierre Boulez - various works part two.
> Thanks to those who responded to my comments included in yesterday's "various works part one" post.


That was a very diplomatically worded answer. The feeling of going back to square one every time matches with descriptions of Boulez’s music as being like a labyrinth or like a city map. I'm pretty much on the same page as you regarding his music.

I had a handful of discs of his music and have only retained the Second Sonata. I find the piece more fragmented than coherent. I like the sense of force and even anger in it. It brings to mind what his teacher Messiaen said about the young Boulez being like a flayed lion.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner









Of all the Karajan B8, I like this one the best and the celebrated last recording with VPO the least. His last B7 with VPO is even worse, in fact the worst B7 I've ever heard. And there are several recordings of B8 I prefer to this one. It isn't bad, the one I rarely took off the shelf though to listen to.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 34-35-36
Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63*

_Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä_
Recorded: 2021-02-19
Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Antonín Dvořák*
*Symphonic Variations, Op. 78
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras

Legends, Op. 59
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
José Serebrier*

Thus concludes the orchestral section of this very enjoyable box. Next up, chamber music!


----------



## 13hm13

Rolla - Viola Concertos - Massimo Paris


----------



## Rogerx

Popper: Complete Cello Concertos


Martin Rummel (cello)
Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Pardubice
Tecwyn Evans

Popper: Cello Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 8
Popper: Cello Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 24
Popper: Cello Concerto No. 3 in G major, Op. 59
Popper: Cello Concerto No. 4 in B Minor, Op. 72


----------



## Jay




----------



## sAmUiLc

This is one of my three top favorite B5 recordings (with Asahina/Osaka/Canyon & Jochum/Amsterdam/Tahra).
The rest of the DG Karajan/Berlin Bruckner symphonies I really don't care too much, though I listen to 4 9 occasionally (I used to have 7 8 on LP which were alright, but I no longer own any LPs). The rest never.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Violin Concertos

Gérard Jarry (violin)

Orchestre de Chambre Jean-Francois Paillard, Jean-Francois Paillard


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - There was one cantata left from yesterday:

*J. S. Bach: "Ich ruf zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ" BWV 177*

Siri Karoline Thornhill, Petra Noskaiova, Christoph Genz, Jan van der Crabben
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken










Although the "one voice to a part" staffing is historically falsified, it still sounds appealing to my ears.


----------



## jambo

I had a very busy morning, but I've finally got some time this afternoon to continue my Mahler's journey with the 5th. I have really enjoyed 1-4 so far. I think No. 1 was the easiest to get into, with 2 and 3 being a bit more daunting, but very rewarding once I was recognising different passages form repeat listening. I have to say No. 4 was a bit disappointing. There are some great sections, but I feel that the symphony just doesn't come together as a whole like 1-3 did. I also found the vocal finale a bit underwhelming.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 5 in C sharp minor

Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
1963

Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker
1973


----------



## Georgieva

A good start to the week… 
_Jacob Bruskin Gershowitz _ plays Gershwin’s Rhapsody in Blue (Original 1927 Recording).


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, J, II: Ballet Music from Ritter Pásmán,

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


Strauss, J, II: An der schönen, blauen Donau, Op. 314
Strauss, J, II: Aschenbrödel, RV520a
Strauss, J, II: Ballet Music from Ritter Pásmán
Strauss, J, II: Le Beau Danube (ballet using Roger Désormière's arrangements of music by Strauss)


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bartok - Dance Suite, Piano Concerto 2, Miraculous Mandarin
Gielen/SWR SO; Leonardy, piano









Glinka - A Life for the Tsar
Markevitch/Lamoureux; Christoff, Gedda, Stich-Randall









Debussy - String Quartet
Ravel - String Quartet
Kodaly - String Quartet 2
Melos Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Again Bach.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier Book II*
Preludes and Fugues I-XII BWV 870-881

Trevor Pinnock, harpsichord


----------



## sAmUiLc

VW


----------



## Malx

With reference to Walton's Symphony No 1.



HenryPenfold said:


> I listened to this live this morning and was surprised with the recommendation- Rattle CBSO. I have had this CD in my collection for donkeys years and think it really quite ordinary. My choice has always been Slatkin LPO. I was impressed with what I heard of the Karabits, Bournemouth S.O.





haziz said:


> Currently listening to the Karabits recording with the Bournemouth SO which was effectively Tom Service's "second" choice. I am familiar with the Karabits recording and do like it quite a bit, although I probably still have a slight preference for Previn's well regarded 1960s recording with the LSO. Interestingly the Previn recording was dropped relatively early in the BBC review.


Interesting comments guys - I didn't listen to the programme on Saturday morning but Tom Service is usually pretty reliable in his choices (imo). What your thoughts show is how we all hear things differently and also how futile it is to seek a 'best' recording of anything. 
I love Walton's first symphony but don't have one recording I regard as the 'best' I tend to listen to Previn (my first recording), Rattle and Slatkin most often - after reading your posts I will be giving a listen to the Karabits disc.


----------



## Art Rock

*Carl Nielsen: Symphonies No. 2 and No. 3 (San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomsted, Decca)*

Inspired by a series of threads about favourite 'n'th symphony. Although I hold Nielsen in high regard, I noticed that his name never comes to my mind when asked for favourite symphonies. So I pulled the three CD's by Blomstedt out of the storage cabinet to listen to them again. Today is it the second and third. The second ("The Four Temperaments", 1902) is programmatic: each of the four movements is a musical sketch of the four temperaments: choleric, phlegmatic, melancholic, and sanguine. It works well as a symphony though. The third ("Sinfonia Espansiva", 1911) is the only one of the six to include singers: the second movement features wordless solos for soprano and baritone, and is one of my favourites in Nielsen's oeuvre.


----------



## Dimace

haziz said:


> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63*
> 
> _Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
> Klaus Mäkelä_
> Recorded: 2021-02-19
> Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


I don't have this one to my collection to make music comments. What it is very interesting is how impressively beautiful is the maestro. Especially his eyes are from an other planet. I wish a very nice, shiny week to all of you.


----------



## MrTortoise

*Polish Symphonic Music of the 19th Century*

KAROL KURPIŃSKI ( 1785 -1857 ) Two Huts Overture
IGNACY FELIKS DOBRZYŃSKI ( 1807 – 1867 ) Monbar
STANISŁAW MONIUSZKO ( 1819 – 1872 ) The Fairy Tale
WŁADYSŁAW ŻELEŃSKI ( 1837 – 1921 ) In the Tatra Mountains
ZYGMUNT NOSKOWSKI ( 1846 – 1909 ) The Steppes

Sinfonia Varsovia
Grzegorz Nowak, conductor


----------



## Georgieva

Perhaps not for everyone, but I really liked this collection of Murray Perahia’s Complete Bach Recordings for Sony Classical:

*Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV105
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in A major, BWV1055
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 3 in D major, BWV1054
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 6 in F major, BWV1057
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 7 in G minor, BWV1058
Bach, J S: Concerto for Flute, Violin & Harpsichord in A minor, BWV1044*
Kenneth Sillito (violin), Jaime Martín (flute), Murray Perahia (piano)
*Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D major, BWV1050
Bach, J S: Italian Concerto, BWV971*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartet No.10 In E Flat Major, D.87; String Quartet No. 8 In B Flat Major, D.112 (Op. Post. 168); String Quartet No.9, D.173

Amadeus Quartet (string quartet)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Johnnie Burgess said:


> George Antheil, Symphony 4
> 
> View attachment 170853
> 
> 
> Theodore Kuchar, National Orchestra of Ukraine


I thought Schumann was a German composer.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Rota: La Strada Suite, Symphony on a Love Song, Waltzes from "Il Gattopardo"


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: The Complete Takemitsu Edition Box 2 (Various, Shogakukan, 11 CD's)*

CD5: Bryce, Waves, Quatrain II, Waterways, Les Yeux Clos - In Memory Of Shuzo Takiguchi, Les Yeux Clos II. Four very attractive chamber music pieces for 5-9 players (three of them featuring Richard Stoltzman on clarinet), and the last two for solo piano. The best CD so far in this box.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works part
four either side of the grocery run.

There are a number of substantial pieces here in Penderecki's opinion-dividing
later style but towering above most of them is the immense _Polish Requiem_, 
which I think became Penderecki's longest non-operatic composition once he 
had finally finished adding to it. The version here isn't the final one, by the way.

Symphony no.4 [_Adagio_] for orchestra (1989):









String Trio (1990-91):









Symphony no.5 [_Korean_] for orchestra (1991-92):









_Benedicamus Domino_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1992):
_Benedictus_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1993):









_Polish Requiem_ for soprano, mezzo-soprano, tenor, bass, mixed choirs
and orchestra (orig. 1980-84 - rev. and expanded by 1993):







​


----------



## MrTortoise

*Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne*

Kiri Te Kanawa
English Chamber Orchestra
Jeffrey Tate, conductor

Disc 1, saving Disc 2 for later.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Taking a break from Don Giovanni after the Act I..


----------



## Philidor

Again Bach, now on the organ.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Prelude and Fugue G major BWV 550
Partita "Sei gegrüßet, Jesu gütig" BWV 768
Prelude and Fugue D minor BWV 538
"Herzlich tut mich verlangen" BWV 727
"Erbarm dich mein, o Herre Gott" BWV 721
"Valet will ich dir geben" BWV 736
"Herr Jesu Christ, dich zu uns wend" BWV 709
"Wer nur den lieben Gott lässt walten" BWV 691
Prelude and Fuge E minor BWV 548 ("The Wedge")*

Ewald Kooiman
Organ by Holzhey in Weingarten (D)










Great, great, great. In his book about playing Bach's organ works, Kooiman lets us know, that everything should be done in order to support maximum clarity. This is exactly what he is doing, may the tempi be standard or not.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie/ Strauss, R: Symphonic Fantasy on Die Frau ohne Schatten, TrV234a



Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons
Recorded: 2021-10-19
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


----------



## Art Rock

*Tan Dun: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes, Orchestral Theatre, Concerto for Orchestra (Hong Kong Philharmonic Orchestra, Tan Dun, Naxos)*

Tan Dun (1957) is a Chinese-born American composer and conductor. This Naxos CD gives a good introduction to his orchestral work outside movie scores (and sounding nothing like them).


----------



## Philidor

Very lovely.

*Antonín Dvořák: Bagatelles op. 47*
for two violins, violoncello and harmonium

Scharoun Ensemble Berlin

Wolfram Brandl, Rachel Schmidt, violin
Richard Duven, violoncello
Wolfgang Kühnl, harmonium










Really fine music. Well worth listening. Due to the exceptional instrumentation it could be rare in concert ...


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Felicity Lott, LPO, Franz Welser-Most.*

As I am still doing some storage rejigging I gave this recording an outing for the first time in a while to reassess, sorry to say this has resulted in relegation to my secondary storage. It is on the whole not too bad, measured, even slow in places but Welser-Most generally manages to justify his tempos - that is until the third movement where he takes 24:35 minutes, at times the orchestra almost comes to a standstill.


----------



## Enthusiast

The variety - of music, mood and instrument - makes this easy to listen to with pleasure all the way through.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Piano Sonata, Op. 110
Berg: Piano Sonata, Op. 1









My favorite Op. 110 of all I know. I don't know too many Berg Op. 1 to say this is the best or what, but I like what I hear here.


----------



## Philidor

Now some french big-scale organ playing.

*Jean Langlais

Te Deum
Incantation pour un jour saint

Naji Hakim

Symphonie en Trois Mouvements*

Naji Hakim, organ
Organ by Cavillé-Coll/Mutin/Renaud in Basilika Sacré-Coeur, Paris


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## MrTortoise

*Beethoven - Piano Trios Nos 1 and 3, Op. 1*

Gryphon Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams - Sacred Choral Music

Ashok Gupta (organ), James McVinnie (organ)

The Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Timothy Brown


----------



## Marinera

Knights, Maids and Miracles, disk 4 
Insula Feminarum - Medieval echoes of Celtic femininity
_La Reverdie








_


----------



## Bourdon

Knorf said:


> *Pierre Boulez: *_Sur Incises_
> Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez
> 
> I comprehend this extraordinary music on a very precise, technical, "academic," level. No, it has not lost any of its "mystery," much less sheer enjoyment: this is a piece that still absolutely thrills me on every level. And, no, gaining the technical understanding of this repertoire is not that difficult with a little study. (It's such a pity in our world that words like "academic" and "study" are used as pejoratives!)
> 
> I hasten to add, no, technical knowledge is not at all required to enjoy this music. I witnessed one of my nieces at age 8 gleefully dancing around the room to the music of Boulez and cheering when it finished. The vast majority of music is enjoyed without the slightest technical knowledge, and Boulez is no different at all. Naivety likely serves it better than a pretense of comprehension.
> 
> Yet, I am most grateful that I know what I know.





Knorf said:


> *Pierre Boulez: *_Sur Incises_
> Ensemble Intercontemporain, Pierre Boulez
> 
> I comprehend this extraordinary music on a very precise, technical, "academic," level. No, it has not lost any of its "mystery," much less sheer enjoyment: this is a piece that still absolutely thrills me on every level. And, no, gaining the technical understanding of this repertoire is not that difficult with a little study. (It's such a pity in our world that words like "academic" and "study" are used as pejoratives!)
> 
> I hasten to add, no, technical knowledge is not at all required to enjoy this music. I witnessed one of my nieces at age 8 gleefully dancing around the room to the music of Boulez and cheering when it finished. The vast majority of music is enjoyed without the slightest technical knowledge, and Boulez is no different at all.* Naivety likely serves it better than a pretense of comprehension. *
> 
> Yet, I am most grateful that I know what I know.


 my thoughts exactly


----------



## Bourdon

*CD 1




























*


----------



## Enthusiast

A wonderful disc! This is music that really deserves to be much better known. I know lots of people say that about all sorts of things but I don't. I was saving it for this!


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Boulez The Conductor: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Philips*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Orchestre du Theatre National de l'Opera de Paris, Cleveland Orchestra, Ensemble Modern Orchestra, Ensemble InterContemporain, Wiener Philharmoniker, Staatskapelle Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker, Concertgebouw Orchestra, Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele, Pierre Boulez

Bartók: Four Orchestral Pieces Op. 12 (Sz 51)
Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, BB 123, Sz.116
Bartók: Dance Suite, BB 86, Sz. 77
Bartók: Two Pictures, (Op.10) Sz. 46
Bartók: Hungarian Sketches, BB 103, Sz. 97

Long term listening project - 84 CDs + 4 DVDs 

Things to do - places to go to - Return date indeterminate...


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The Muti recording of *Aida *has always been a good central recommendation for the opera, ever since it was first issued in 1974, an excellent performance, though not, in the final analysis, my favourite. The cast is superb, but Caballé is outstanding here.


----------



## OCEANE

For all Perahia's Bach, his French Suites by DG impresses me most.


----------



## MrTortoise

Beethoven - Piano Trio No. 2 in G, Op. 1

Fantastic 2nd movement!


----------



## Bourdon

Shaughnessy said:


> *Boulez The Conductor: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Philips*
> 
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Orchestre du Theatre National de l'Opera de Paris, Cleveland Orchestra, Ensemble Modern Orchestra, Ensemble InterContemporain, Wiener Philharmoniker, Staatskapelle Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker, Concertgebouw Orchestra, Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele, Pierre Boulez
> 
> Bartók: Four Orchestral Pieces Op. 12 (Sz 51)
> Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, BB 123, Sz.116
> Bartók: Dance Suite, BB 86, Sz. 77
> Bartók: Two Pictures, (Op.10) Sz. 46
> Bartók: Hungarian Sketches, BB 103, Sz. 97
> 
> Long term listening project - 84 CDs + 4 DVDs
> 
> Things to do - places to go to - Return date indeterminate...


*Well, it keeps you off the street, congratulations. *


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite & The Wood-Nymph

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I started this CD on Saturday and just finished it. Three works for string quartet, one for solo violin and one for solo cello. Man, I need to listen to more Roger Reynolds










Now, a release from earlier this year with new piano works by Tristan Murail (written between 2018 and 2021) and Debussy's second book of preludes.


----------



## Vasks

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco - The Merchant of Venice Overture (Penny/Naxos)
Casella - Symphony #1 (Noseda/Chandos)*


----------



## Georgieva

Vasks said:


> *Castelnuovo-Tedesco - The Merchant of Venice Overture (Penny/Naxos)
> Casella - Symphony #1 (Noseda/Chandos)*


But how about this one


----------



## Xenophiliu

*PI Tchaikovsky*
Symphony 1 in g minor 'Winter Dreams', op. 23
Polonaise and Waltz from Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Marche Slav, op. 31

Berlin Philharmonic
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## OCEANE

String Quartet No. 3 & No. 33...very relaxing pieces


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Poulenc
Cello Sonata
Graf Mourja, Alexandre Tharaud*

From this set -


----------



## Malx

Random selection working at its best.

*Les Premiers Chants Chrétiens - Ensemble Organum, Marcel Pérès.*

This is disc one of the box below - it is made up of a selection of chants from a number of discs released by Ensemble Organum. The works come from different areas of Europe, originating from the 5th - 13th centuries.


----------



## espressivo dolente

From the Richter _Complete Album Collection_ : Prokofiev _Piano Sonata No. 6_; selected _Visions Fugitives, _released in 1965.









David Dubal devotes 2.5 pages to Richter and writes evocatively about him. He "has always been happy in Prokofiev," he observes, "esp. in the expansiveness of the sonatas which he has done much to champion."


----------



## Bourdon

Debussy

Children's Corner
Pour le piano
Estampes
La plus que lente 
Nocturne 
Valse romantique 
Ballade slave 
Le petit nègre 
Élégie 
Pièce pour piano (Morceau de concours) 
Mazurka 
Tarantelle styrienne


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Judith Howarth (soprano), Jennifer Larmore (mezzo-soprano) & Christoph Prégardien (tenor)

Bergen Philharmonic Choir, KorVest (Bergen Vocal Ensemble), The Danish National Vocal Ensemble DR & Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Enthusiast

The Death of Reason:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 67
The Florestan Trio*


----------



## Floeddie

*Brahms: Symphony No. 4 - Scottish Chamber Orchestra; Robin Ticciati, Conductor*

This set of symphonies was recorded in Usher Hall, Edinburgh in May 2017. The recordings are of current technology & have come out sounding clean and distinct. Ticciati delivers a fine modern performance with a solid punch.


----------



## Philidor

Now back to Beethoven.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Triple Concerto C major op 56*

Thomas Zehetmair, violin
Clemens Hagen, violoncello
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, piano
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Malx

Sticking with the Harmonia Mundi *'Sacred Mvsic'* box. Something I don't recall playing:
*Bruhns, Hemmt eure Tränenflut - Cantus Cölln, Konrad Junghänel.*

Image below shows original disc from which the Cantata was taken.


----------



## Kiki

*William Walton*
_Symphony No. 1_
*BBC Symphony Orchestra / Adrian Boult* • 1975 Live • BBC Music Magazine

Just awesome!


----------



## Malx

Kiki said:


> *William Walton*
> _Symphony No. 1_
> *BBC Symphony Orchestra / Adrian Boult* • 1975 Live • BBC Music Magazine
> 
> Just awesome!


Thanks for the reminder I must dig this recording out - if memory serves me well there is also a BBC MM disc which has Walton's second symphony, a live recording conducted by Martin Brabbins, I think...


----------



## Malx

*Korngold String Quartet no 2 - Doric String Quartet.








*


----------



## Kiki

Malx said:


> Thanks for the reminder I must dig this recording out - if memory serves me well there is also a BBC MM disc which has Walton's second symphony, a live recording conducted by Martin Brabbins, I think...


Yes indeed, with Brabbins/BBCSSO. 

Apart fromthe Boult, there's also another #1 with Otaka/BBCNOW. I stopped subscribing to the BBMM a long time ago, so I wouldn't be surprised if there are more.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I wouldn't think that many of these would be playable on the guitar, and they probably aren't for most mere mortals! He's an incredible player. By the way, he plays selections from both books, not a complete performance of either one.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Mihoko Fujimura (contralto)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Art Rock

*Emil Tabakov: Double Bass Concerto, Symphony No.5 ((Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Emil Tabakov, Entcho Radoukanov, Toccata)*

Emil Tabakov (1947) is a Bulgarian conductor, composer and double-bass player. Toccata recorded a series of CD's with his works.This CD opens with the impressive Double Bass Concerto (1975), which is right up my 'Unusual Concertos' alley. The fifth symphony (2000) begins and ends in a brutal mood, with a glacial largo and a distorted dance-like movement in-between. A stunning work.


----------



## jambo

Rogerx said:


> Haydn: Violin Concertos
> 
> Gérard Jarry (violin)
> 
> Orchestre de Chambre Jean-Francois Paillard, Jean-Francois Paillard


Out of interest, are you following any specific order with this set, or just whatever you feel like?


----------



## Marinera

Ginette Neveu - The Complete Recordings, disk 2
Brahms Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77 & Chausson Poème, Op. 25
Ginette Neveu (violin), Philharmonia Orchestra, Issay Dobrowen


----------



## Bourdon

* Shostakovich & Haydn

















*


----------



## Georgieva

Liszt: Piano Concerto No. 1, 2; Borodin: Symphony No. 2
*Sviatoslav Richter*, Kirill Kondrashin, London Symphony Orchestra, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra










And this one too:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

First time listening to *Billy Budd








*


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding on the way back to the roots.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 B-flat major op. 60*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Neo Romanza

The *Ravel Piano Concertos* with *Vincent Larderet* and *Daniel Kawka* with the *Orchestre Symphonique de l'Estuaire*:










Stunning performances!


----------



## Jay




----------



## pmsummer

LOVE, REVELRY, AND DANCE IN MEDIEVAL MUSIC
*Llibre Vermell - The Masters of the Florentine Organetto*
Millenarium
Chœur de Chambre de Namur
Psallentes
Les Pastouraeux

_Ricercar_

Discs 6-7


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Symphony No. 3
> 
> Mihoko Fujimura (contralto)
> 
> Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


I own this entire Mahler Nott series, what do you think of it, Rogerx?


----------



## Enthusiast

Monteverdi Vespers in a really beautiful recording.


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 6 (1881 Version. Ed. Haas 1935)_
*Göteborgs Symfoniker / Jascha Horenstein* • 1968 Live • Pristine

Grandeur + mystery + aggression. Thumbs up!


----------



## Philidor

I neglected a certain list for some time ...

*Einojuhani Rautavaara: Violin Concerto (1977)*

Jaakko Kuusisto, violin
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'*

_Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2005
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> Yes indeed, with Brabbins/BBCSSO.
> 
> Apart fromthe Boult, there's also another #1 with Otaka/BBCNOW. I stopped subscribing to the BBMM a long time ago, so I wouldn't be surprised if there are more.


Thanks *Kiki* for the original post and *Malx* for the prompt about the others - and thank you so much *Kiki* for pulling the three together. I scurried off to the recesses of my collection and found the Boult 1 1975, but can't find the Sibelius 2/Walton 2. I already have the Otaka to hand.

I'd totally forgot I had the 1975 Boult in my collection!!!


----------



## Enthusiast

Harvey's 4th quartet is this week's pick in the thread of weekly quartets. Good stuff.


----------



## Philidor

I stayed at the Baltic Sea.

*Eduard Tubin: Symphony No. 6 (1954)*

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Arvo Volmer










Like it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Bartók* recording, which, coincidently, was the second disc of his music that I had bought:










This recording remains one of my favorite Bartók recordings. Some people don't care much for Boulez's later DG recordings, but I think he still produced some exceptionally fine work. And the sound quality is FANTASTIC.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Monteverdi Vespers in a really beautiful recording.


I have their Barbara vespers


----------



## pmsummer

LOVE, REVELRY, AND DANCE IN MEDIEVAL MUSIC
*Carmina Burana: Tempus Transit...
Carmina Burana: Officium Lusorum*
Millenarium
Chœur de Chambre de Namur
Psallentes
Les Pastouraeux
_Ricercar_

Discs 3-4


----------



## elgar's ghost

Krzysztof Penderecki - various works
part five of five for the rest of today.

EDIT: One image needlessly posted twice

Violin Concerto no.2 [_Metamorphosen_] (1992-95):









Symphony no.3 for orchestra (1988-95):









Clarinet Quartet (1993):
_Divertimento_ for solo cello. Torso only - _Tempo di 
valse_ and _Aria_ movements not included (1994):
Sextet for clarinet, horn, violin, viola, cello and piano (2000):









Violin Sonata no.2 (1999-2000):


----------



## Malx

A unusual disc in the respect that there aren't too many recordings with piano rather than orchestra.
*R Strauss, Four Last Songs - Barbara Bonney & Malcolm Martineau.*

A disc I find very enjoyable as a change from the norm.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## deangelisj35

espressivo dolente said:


> Debussy was right and ripe for the 60s' Zeitgeist and this album was front and center (released, in fact, in 1960; sure would love to know how many copies were sold!). Joni Mitchell, for example, liked Entremont's _Clair de Lune _so much she included it among her faves in her _Artist's Choice: Music that Matters. _For me, at the time, this LP embodied the quintessence of Debussy.  Now, I agree with David Dubal who described Entremont as "opt[ing] for the facile, glamorous gesture, and many discs pall in their artificiality and chunkish pedaling and general puffiness." At least in this material, I've come to prefer Kocsis.
> 
> View attachment 170786


That is one classy album cover!


----------



## pmsummer

LOVE, REVELRY, AND DANCE IN MEDIEVAL MUSIC
*Danza*
Millenarium
Christophe Deslignes - organetto
Thierry Gomar - percussions
Philippe Malfyet - lutes
Baptiste Romain - fiddles
Jean-Lou Descamps - fiddel, citole
Henri Tournier - flutes
Eva Fogelgesang - harp​
_Ricercar_

Disc 5


----------



## Klavierman

Extraordinary playing and excellent sound quality.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing _*Book I*_ from the *Ligeti Études* from this new acquisition:










This is some fantastic playing so far. Thomas Hell is a beast.


----------



## Klavierman

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing _*Book I*_ from the *Ligeti Études* from this new acquisition:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is some fantastic playing so far. Thomas Hell is a beast.


Agreed. He takes a slightly more relaxed approach at times compared to a few other pianists, which has its own rewards--and makes them easier to take in all in one sitting!


----------



## espressivo dolente

deangelisj35 said:


> That is one classy album cover!


I like it, too. Taken by Art Kane (Arthur Kanofsky), 1925-95, prolific and imaginative art & commercial photographer famous for his work in Harlem, fashion world, and rock and jazz music covers (he did the famous photo of the Who for the _Kids are Alright_ album, asleep and draped with the British flag). I don't know the location of the _Clair de Lune_ photo, but feel like I ought to!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Klavierman said:


> Agreed. He takes a slightly more relaxed approach at times compared to a few other pianists, which has its own rewards--and makes them easier to take in all in one sitting!


Yes, indeed. I don't know many other recordings. I only own this one from Hell, Aimard and Driver. But I think this is enough for now. I love this work and consider it one of the great achievements of post-war music.


----------



## espressivo dolente

_Trois paysages de Brueghel._ One searches the _New Grove_ in vain for info about Swiss composer René Gerber (1908-2006). Wiki notes that he was an "exponent of neoclassicism and 'French clarity'” and a student of Paul Dukas and Nadia Boulanger, among others. " Il est considéré comme le 'plus français des compositeurs suisses'". More about him here : René GERBER : Trois Paysages de Breughel – Concertino pour piano et orchestre à cordes – Trois Danses.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
Symphony No. 4
Mikael Bellini (counter-tenor), Stefan Parkman (tenor)
Uppsala Academic Chamber Choir, Stockholm Sinfonietta
Okko Kamu*










An absolute stunning work and performance. Such an eerie sound-world.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Got addicted to Widor no. 7.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, Op. 48*
_BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Tadaaki Otaka_
Recorded: 27 July 1997
Recording Venue: Brangwyn Hall, Swansea, Wales


----------



## premont

Philidor said:


> Again Bach, now on the organ.
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach
> 
> Prelude and Fugue G major BWV 550
> Partita "Sei gegrüßet, Jesu gütig" BWV 768
> Prelude and Fugue D minor BWV 538
> "Herzlich tut mich verlangen" BWV 727
> "Erbarm dich mein, o Herre Gott" BWV 721
> "Valet will ich dir geben" BWV 736
> "Herr Jesu Christ, dich zu uns wend" BWV 709
> "Wer nur den lieben Gott lässt walten" BWV 691
> Prelude and Fuge E minor BWV 548 ("The Wedge")*
> 
> Ewald Kooiman
> Organ by Holzhey in Weingarten (D)


Not Weingarten but Weissenau.


----------



## haziz

Earlier today:

*Smetana: Má Vlast*
_Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2007
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

haziz said:


> I tried to find the Rattle recording, but it is not available for streaming on the three streaming services I subscribe to, although it is available in CD form.
> 
> Currently listening to the Karabits recording with the Bournemouth SO which was effectively Tom Service's "second" choice. I am familiar with the Karabits recording and do like it quite a bit, although I probably still have a slight preference for Previn's well regarded 1960s recording with the LSO. Interestingly the Previn recording was dropped relatively early in the BBC review.
> 
> Currently playing:
> 
> *Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*
> 
> _Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
> Kirill Karabits_



I almost forgot that the BBC's Record Review runs on Saturday and the next day the choice recording is played in full.

This recrding of Walton's first symphony by the CBSO and Simon Rattle is not available for streaming for me in the US. While I am not sure I will order this recording in CD form, I can play it through the BBC, and can relisten to it for the next month.












*Walton's First Symphony*
Record Review Extra

Hannah French offers listeners a chance to hear at greater length the recordings reviewed and discussed in yesterday’s Record Review, including the recommended version of the Building a Library work, William Walton's Symphony No 1 in B flat minor.

_CBSO
Sir Simon Rattle_










BBC Radio 3 - Record Review Extra, Walton's First Symphony


Hannah French presents more from the freshest recordings in classical music.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bach cello suites 1-3


----------



## Klavierman

Neo Romanza said:


> Yes, indeed. I don't know many other recordings. I only own this one from Hell, Aimard and Driver. But I think this is enough for now. I love this work and consider it one of the great achievements of post-war music.


This is quite an intense performance of No.13.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1971)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Don Quixote


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tchaikovsky Symphony 1 'Winter daydreams'


----------



## senza sordino

Hindemith

Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by CM von Weber, Violin Concerto, Concert Music for String Orchestra and Brass Instruments


----------



## haziz

*An Invitation*
Composer of the Week Dvořák and America
Episode 1 of 5 

Donald Macleod looks at why Dvořák turned down, and then later agreed to, an extended trip to the USA.

Antonín Dvořák became the first Czech composer to achieve global fame. His gift for transforming the folk styles of his native Bohemia into richly romantic classical music won him admirers far beyond his homeland. Consequently, Dvořák was approached to leave Europe and serve as director of the newly established National Conservatory of Music in America. His sponsors hoped he would help foster a new and distinctive American musical style, less reliant upon Germanic traditions. During his time in America, Dvořák composed many of his most celebrated works, including his Ninth Symphony and his Cello Concerto. This week, Donald Macleod focuses on Dvořák’s American years and uncovers what he achieved there.

Antonín Dvořák was employed at the Conservatory in Prague from 1890 and developed a reputation as a hard taskmaster. He taught only the most talented students and could be very strict and demanding. But outside of classes, he would take any opportunity he could to escape the confines of academia and fulfil his twin passions of trainspotting or bird feeding. When an offer arrived from Mrs Jeanette Meyer Thurber, the wife of a millionaire New York grocer, suggesting Dvořák might like to abandon Prague for New York and take up the post of director at the new National Conservatory of Music, he turned it down. So what changed his mind? Donald investigates.

*Symphony No 9 in E minor, Op 95 “From the New World” (excerpt)*
_Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop, conductor_

*Piano Trio No 4 in E minor, Op 90 “Dumky” (Lento maestoso)*
_Christian Tetzlaff, violin
Tanja Tetzlaff, cello
Lars Vogt, piano_

*Carnival Overture, Op 92*
_Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Libor Pešek, conductor_

*Requiem, Op 89 (Introitus)*
_Christiane Libor, soprano
Ewa Wolak, alto
Daniel Kirch, tenor
Janusz Monarcha, bass
Warsaw National Philharmonic Choir
Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra
Antoni Wit, conductor_

*Symphony No 4 in D minor, Op 13 (excerpt)*
_Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi, condcutor_

*Silent Woods, Op 68 No 5*
_Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Anna Polonsky, piano_

Produced by Luke Whitlock









BBC Radio 3 - Composer of the Week, Dvořák and America, An Invitation


Donald Macleod explores the circumstances leading up to Dvořák’s visit to America.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
String Quartet No. 15 In E Flat Minor, Op. 144

Schnittke
String Quartet No. 3

Pacifica Quartet*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 5 op 67










Erich Kleiber, Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Arrival in America*
Composer of the Week Dvořák and America
Episode 2 of 5 

Donald Macleod finds out what Americans made of this famous composer, newly arrived from Bohemia.

Antonín Dvořák became the first Czech composer to achieve global fame. His gift for transforming the folk styles of his native Bohemia into richly romantic classical music won him admirers far beyond his homeland. Consequently, Dvořák was approached to leave Europe and serve as director of the newly established National Conservatory of Music in America. His sponsors hoped he would help foster a new and distinctive American musical style, less reliant upon Germanic traditions. During his time in America, Dvořák composed many of his most celebrated works, including his Ninth Symphony and his Cello Concerto. This week, Donald Macleod focuses on Dvořák’s American years and uncovers what he achieved there.

Dvořák was in awe of the metropolis when he and his family first arrived in New York. They were greeted at the quayside by a delegation from the Conservatoire and were soon whisked off to their new apartment at the Clarendon Hotel where a Steinway piano had been delivered for his use. He noted that everything was clean and expensive. Dvořák was also taken with the lack of divisions between those with or without wealth; he was mightily impressed that talented students were given entry to the Conservatoire, regardless of financial or racial background. Dvořák was greatly taken with the cultural scene in New York too. His own grand inaugural concert took place towards the end of 1892 at a packed Carnegie Hall, where his Te Deum was performed to huge acclaim.

Symphony No 8 in G, Op 88 (excerpt)
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons, conductor

Requiem, Op 89 (Confutatis Maledictis)
Prague Philharmonic Choir
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jakub Hrůša, conductor

Symphony No 6 in D, Op 60 (Scherzo: Furiant)
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bĕlohlávek, conductor

Symphony No 8 in G, Op 88 (Allegretto grazioso – Molto vivace)
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons, conductor

Te Deum, Op 102
Kateřina Knĕžíková, soprano
Svatopluk Sem, baritone
Prague Philharmonic Choir
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jakub Hrůša, conductor

Harry T. Burleigh
Southland Sketches (excerpt)
Arnold Steinhardt, violin
Victor Steinhardt, piano

Produced by Luke Whitlock









BBC Radio 3 - Composer of the Week, Dvořák and America, Arrival in America


Donald Macleod explores Dvořák’s first impressions of America.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## 13hm13

Esa-Pekka Salonen Conducts Nielsen


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is an earliest Gardiner album, when he was not unbearably pretentious yet.


----------



## Klavierman

Dark, intense music--I love it!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Honegger
String Quartet No. 2 in D major, H 103
Ludwig Quartet*

From this OOP set -










One of my favorite SQs. Such a moving piece --- the central slow movement is devastatingly beautiful, but tinged to its core in sadness. This composer has never been given the limelight he rightfully deserves, IMHO.


----------



## jambo

Some Bach before lunch

*Bach: *Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV 1007
*Bach: *Cello Suite No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1008
*Bach: *Cello Suite No. 3 in C major, BWV 1009
*Bach: *Cello Suite No. 4 in E flat major, BWV 1010
*Bach: *Cello Suite No. 5 in C minor, BWV 1011
*Bach: *Cello Suite No. 6 in D major, BWV 1012

Nikolaus Harnoncourt (violin)
1965


----------



## haziz

*Meeting Harry Burleigh*
Composer of the Week Dvořák and America
Episode 3 of 5 

Donald Macleod traces the important friendship Dvořák established with African American singer and composer Harry T Burleigh.

Antonín Dvořák became the first Czech composer to achieve global fame. His gift for transforming the folk styles of his native Bohemia into richly romantic classical music won him admirers far beyond his homeland. Consequently, Dvořák was approached to leave Europe and serve as director of the newly established National Conservatory of Music in America. His sponsors hoped he would help foster a new and distinctive American musical style, less reliant upon Germanic traditions. During his time in America, Dvořák composed many of his most celebrated works, including his Ninth Symphony and his Cello Concerto. This week, Donald Macleod focuses on Dvořák’s American years and uncovers what he achieved there.

1893 was Dvořák’s first full year working in America and his new surroundings were beginning to inspire him. A theme from his Sonatina for violin and piano was written down when Dvořák was visiting the Minnehaha Falls. At the Conservatory in New York, Dvořák encountered a young singer and future composer, Harry T Burleigh, who enjoyed singing spirituals in the halls. The older man was struck not only by Burleigh’s distinctive voice but also by the songs that he was singing. Could this be the sort of music he’d been looking for in his quest to establish an authentic American musical language? The two quickly became firm friends. When Dvořák later unveiled his Ninth symphony, he revealed he’d found inspiration in African American music, and subtitled his work, “From the New World”.

Symphony No 9 in E minor, Op 95 “From the New World” (excerpt)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Nikolaus Harnoncourt, conductor

Sonatina for violin and piano, Op 100 (Larghetto)
Randall Goosby, violin
Zhu Wang, piano

Trad. arranged by Harry T. Burleigh
Swing Low, Sweet Chariot
Karen Parks, soprano
Wayne Sanders, piano

Trad. arranged by Harry T. Burleigh
Go Down Moses
Paul Robeson, bass baritone

Symphony No 9 in E minor, Op 95 “From the New World” (Largo)
Sapporo Symphony Orchestra
Tadaaki Otaka, conductor

String Quintet, Op 97 “American” (excerpt)
Pavel Haas Quartet
Pavel Nikl, viola

Symphony No 9 in E minor, Op 95 “From the New World” (Allegro con fuoco)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Nikolaus Harnoncourt, conductor

Produced by Luke Whitlock









BBC Radio 3 - Composer of the Week, Dvořák and America, Meeting Harry Burleigh


Dvořák forms a bond with African American musician Harry T Burleigh. With Donald Macleod




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Rogerx

jambo said:


> Out of interest, are you following any specific order with this set, or just whatever you feel like?


Whatever floats my boat so to speak or dear old Vinyl records I had, .


----------



## Rogerx

Arensky: Symphony No. 2 in A major Op. 22,

BBC Philharmonic, Vassily Sinaisky


Arensky: Intermezzo Op. 13
Arensky: Overture: Son na Volge (song sur le Volga) Op. 16
Arensky: Prelude: Nal'i Damayanti (Nal and Damayanti)
Arensky: Suite for two pianos No. 3 'Variations in C major', Op. 33
Arensky: Symphony No. 2 in A major Op. 22


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> I own this entire Mahler Nott series, what do you think of it, Rogerx?


I have heard them all now, Nott is growing on me, I am glad I have some others as well. but overall, good having the set.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Butterworth, Parry & Bridge: Music for String Orchestra

Eso/Boughton 



Butterworth, G: A Shropshire Lad - Rhapsody
Butterworth, G: The Banks of Green Willow
Parry: Lady Radnor's Suite


----------



## Neo Romanza

Finishing off the night with three quirky, off-center piano concerti:

*Ifukube
Ritmica ostinata
Hitoshi Kobayashi, piano
Yomiuri Nippon SO
Hiroshi Wakasugi

Janáček
Concertino, JW VII / 11
Josef Páleníček, piano
Czech PO Chamber Ensemble

Schulhoff
Concerto for piano & small orchestra
Jan Simon, piano
Prague RSO
Vladimír Válek*

From these recordings -


----------



## Jay




----------



## sAmUiLc

VC5


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 & Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3

Van Cliburn (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc

BWV 1041, 1042, 1043 (w/ her bro Scott) + 1001

I'd take St. John over Hahn any day, especially in Bach.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Early Schubert, listened late.

*Franz Schubert: String Quartet No. 4 C major D. 46*

Quatuor Modigliani


----------



## Georgieva

I found these records in the library many years ago, what a pleasure: 

Bizet Carmen Act 4 Prelude :1954 Philharmonia
Massenet Thais Meditation :1954 Philharmonia
Offenbach Tales of Hoffmann Barcarolle :1954 Philharmonia 









Bizet Carmen Act 4 Prelude :1954 Philharmonia
Massenet Thais Meditation :1954 Philharmonia
Offenbach Tales of Hoffmann Barcarolle :1954 Philharmonia












Bizet Carmen Act 4 Prelude :1954 Philharmonia
Massenet Thais Meditation :1954 Philharmonia
Offenbach Tales of Hoffmann Barcarolle :1954 Philharmonia












Granados Goyescas Intermezzo :1954 Philharmonia
Leoncavallo I Pagliacci Intermezzo :1954 Philharmonia
Mascagni Cavalleria Rusticana Intermezzo :1954 Philharmonia
Verdi La Traviata Act 3 Prelude :1954 Philharmonia











Granados Goyescas Intermezzo :1954 Philharmonia
Leoncavallo I Pagliacci Intermezzo :1954 Philharmonia
Mascagni Cavalleria Rusticana Intermezzo :1954 Philharmonia
Verdi La Traviata Act 3 Prelude :1954 Philharmonia












Strauss Johann Snr Radetsky March :1955 Philharmonia
Strauss Johann Jnr Tritsch-Tratsch Polka :1955 Philharmonia
Strauss Johann Jnr Unter Donner und Blitz Polka :1955 Philharmonia
Strauss Johann Jnr & Josef Pizzicato Polka :1955 Philharmonia










The last one is one of my favorite (of course, from my own experience). Highly recommended


----------



## sAmUiLc

Strauss


----------



## 13hm13

Bruch*, Schreker*, James Conlon, Gürzenich-Orchester Kölner Philharmoniker – Bruch: Symphonies 1-3, Schreker Vorspiel Zu Einer Grossen Oper


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Stravinsky - Symphony in 3 Movements, Symphony in C, Symphony of Psalms
Gielen/SWR SO









Chausson - Concerto for Piano, Violin and SQ
Franck - Violin Sonata
Quatour Ysaye, Roge, Amoyal









Falla - Atlantida
Colomer/Joven Orquesta Nacional de Espana; Bayo, Estes, Berganza









Delius - Appalachia, Song of the High Hills, Over the Hills and Far Away
Mackerras/Welsh National Opera


----------



## Rogerx

Abbey Simon plays Chopin

Abbey Simon (piano)


Chopin: Ballade No. 1 in G minor, Op. 23
Chopin: Ballade No. 2 in F major, Op. 38
Chopin: Ballade No. 3 in A flat major, Op. 47
Chopin: Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52
Chopin: Ballades Nos. 1-4
Chopin: Barcarolle in F sharp major, Op. 60
Chopin: Berceuse in D flat major, Op. 57
Chopin: Impromptu No. 1 in A flat major, Op. 29
Chopin: Impromptu No. 2 in F sharp major, Op. 36
Chopin: Impromptu No. 3 in G flat major, Op. 51
Chopin: Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantaisie-Impromptu'
Chopin: Impromptus Nos. 1-4
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35 'Marche funèbre'
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 in B minor, Op. 58
Chopin: Scherzi Nos. 1-4
Chopin: Scherzo No. 1 in B minor, Op. 20
Chopin: Scherzo No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 31
 Chopin: Scherzo No. 3 in C sharp minor, Op. 39
Chopin: Scherzo No. 4 in E major, Op. 54


----------



## Philidor

That's another playground that I've been neglecting for some time.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 19 F major KV 459*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ravel


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Susan Graham / Saito Kinen Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa* • 2009 Live • Decca

Although not perfect (who is?), but Graham's control over the dynamics from the softest to the most explosive has to be one of the best.


----------



## jambo

I've started adding information to the Discogs entry for the Complete Paillard Erato box, and it's led to me listening to some of the earlier discs again. Still love the Leclair violin concertos.

*Leclair: *Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 7, No. 2
*Leclair: *Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 7, No. 5
*Leclair: *Violin Concerto in B flat major, Op. 10, No. 1
*Leclair: *Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 10, No. 5

Huguette Fernandez (violin)
Germaine Raymond (violin)
Jean-François Paillard
Ensemble instrumental Jean-Marie-Leclair
1954









-

*Mozart: *Horn Concerto No. 3 in E flat major, K. 447
*Mozart: *Serenade No. 6 in D major, K. 239, "Serenata Notturna"
*Mozart: *March in D major, K. 320c
*Mozart: *Divertimento No. 5 in C major, K. 187
*Mozart: *Divertimento No. 6 in C major, K. 188/240b

Pierre del Vescovo (horn)
Huguette Fernandez (violin)
Jean-Pierre Rampal (flute)
Robert Hériché (flute)
Ludovic Vaillant (trumpet)
Jean-François Paillard
Ensemble instrumental Jean-Marie-Leclair
1956


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

*Helmut Walcha 
Bach: Toccata and Fugue in D Minor, Dorian Toccata and Fugue (LP)








*


----------



## Art Rock

*Carl Nielsen: Symphonies No. 4 and No. 5 (San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt, Decca)*

Inspired by a series of threads about favourite 'n'th symphony. Although I hold Nielsen in high regard, I noticed that his name never comes to my mind when asked for favourite symphonies. So I pulled the three CD's by Blomstedt out of the storage cabinet to listen to them again. Today is it the fourth and firth symphony to finish off this small exercise. These symphonies are the most frequently recorded in the cycle, and undoubtedly the most popular as well. The fourth ("The Inextinguishable", 1916) was influenced by the Great War. It is a strong symphony, one of his best. Speaking of best, for me that honour goes to the fifth (1922) - the one with the berserking snare drummer.

Looking back at the cycle, it was fun to play all six again. I find the cycle of consistent high quality as far as my personal appreciation is concerned. In terms of my Artrockometer tiers system, there is a spread of only two tiers (5/6 "essential" and 4/6 "important"). Thinking of other symphonists I love, only Brahms, Sibelius and Bax manage to do that, but the first two have the spread over 6/6 and 5/6. However, what started this re-playing was that Nielsen did not come to my mind when asked for best first/second and so on symphony - I think I actually should have included the fourth, and will seriously consider the fifth when that number comes up.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I am still delving into the various recordings of Monteverdi's Vespers. Last night i watched the Gardiner performance and it was great. Was just a really special experience seeing it. I have purchased the Christie recording (which was the first version i heard (see my previous posts). I've listened to the much acclaimed Parrott, parts of the Jordi Savall and tonight listened to the Alessandrini which i didn't really care for much to be honest. Tomorrow i'll try the Schneidt.


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..








Fleisher, Leon - Leon Fleisher: Two Hands - Amazon.com Music


Fleisher, Leon - Leon Fleisher: Two Hands - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com





After more than 35 years of dystonia on the right hand, Leon Fleisher had at 75 regained enough strength and control to play and record using both hands, ergo the title. It is indeed the story of human spirit triumphing over seemingly unconquerable challenge.


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: The Complete Takemitsu Edition Box 2 (Various, Shogakukan, 11 CD's)*

CD6: A Way Alone, Toward The Sea, Rain Tree, Rain Spell, Rain Tree Sketches I and II. The beautiful string quartet A Way Alone and the Duo for alto flute and guitar Toward The Sea are among his best and best known chamber music pieces. Rain Tree (for three percussionists) is a delightful work for two marimbas and xylophone, while Rain Spell for flute, clarinet, piano, harp, and vibraphone is just as good. The CD closes with two worthwhile miniatures for piano. This CD is even better than the previous one.


----------



## Bourdon

*Deutsche Barock Kantaten

CD 2

Aus der tiefen rufen wir .....

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartet No.13 In A Minor, D. 804 'Rosamunde'; String Quartet No.15 In G, D. 887; String Quartet No.12 In C Minor, D.703 - 'Quartettsatz'

Amadeus Quartet (string quartet)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various operas part one of two.​
Despite being something of a card-carrying Hindemith fan I have never acquired his two longest operas, _Mathis der Maler_ and _Die Harmonie der Welt_. I have listened to extracts and I enjoy the two symphonies which are their namesakes, but those two operas themselves seem a bit too sprawling and the subjects too dry to get me seriously tempted. Maybe I'll relent someday, but time gets ever shorter! I also don't have the rather brief _Mörder, Hoffnung der Frauen_ (_Murder, Hope of Women_) from 1919, one of the works which ushered in the young Hindemith's transition from Late Romanticism to Expressionism. However, those I do know are a diverse bunch and always a delight to return to.

Musically _Das Nusch-Nuschi_ comes over as a burlesque-cum-slapstick comedy. The work is based on a satirical marionette play set in Burma by Franz Blei and includes the occasional musical swipe at R. Strauss, Reger and Wagner's _Tristan and Isolde_ - presumably this was Hindemith's idea of having a tongue-in-cheek dig at what he thought were the more flowery aspects of German romanticism (maybe it was also a dig at himself as a few of his pre-1920 works were of similar ilk). I can't tell you much more than that as the recording below doesn't include a translation of the libretto in English or even a synopsis in any language, and there's not too much info about it on-line either. If anyone out there comes across a synopsis I'd be interested to know more.

_Das Nusch-Nuschi_ - opera in one act op.20
[Libretto: Franz Blei] (1920):

with Harold Stamm, Marten Schumacher, Victor von Halem,
Josef Becker a.o. and the RSO Berlin/Gerd Albrecht







_Sancta Susanna_ is a short expressionist work about a nun who goes totally tonto when she gets turned on by the loinclothed figure of Christ situated on the altar. A large spider falls on her which doesn't help either (the arachnid in question cleverly depicted by a skittish run on the clarinet). In the throes of both religious rapture and erotic derangement she asks the other nuns to wall her up.

_Sancta Susanna_ - opera in one act op.21
[Libretto: August Stramm] (1921):
​
_Cardillac_ is a rather grim tale of a master goldsmith in 17th century Paris who kills his customers because he can't bear to let his beloved artefacts go. On the verge of being rumbled by his daughter and her beau, he confesses and surrenders himself to the mob. At first they are astounded, such is his high standing in the community, but eventually he meets his end. By this time Hindemith's music had become more cool and streamlined but there are still some strong expressionist elements here.

_Cardillac_ - opera in three acts, after the short-story _Das Fräulein 
von Scuderi_ by E.T.A. Hoffmann op.39 [Libretto: Ferdinand Lion]
(1925-26 - rev. 1952):


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Die kunst der Fuge








*


----------



## Enthusiast

Great playing, attractive music and an excellent programme. I play it often.


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Malx

A couple of string quartets this morning:

*Weinberg, String Quartet No 15 - Quatuor Danel.

Shostakovich, String Quartet No 12 - Pacifica Quartet.*

I often play these two composers together as their string quartet music sits happily side by side - history tells us both influenced each others quartets.


----------



## Philidor

More Dvořák.

*Antonín Dvořák: String Sextet A major op. 48*

Panocha Quartet
Josef Kluson, 2nd viola
Michal Kanka, 2nd violoncello


----------



## OCEANE

These pieces are unfamiliar to me and I feel the expressiveness.


----------



## espressivo dolente

I confess that I enjoy this disc of d'Indy _more than I am supposed to _per  _New Grove_ which describes his chamber compositions as "less interesting than his symphonic works," esp. the Piano Quartet, an early work (ODDLY and INCORRECTLY LISTED AS HIS PIANO QUINTET ON THE COVER). The Sextet has a most peculiar second movement marked "Divertissement" - it is indeed diverting and might remind listeners that d'Indy was one of Satie's teachers. Warmly, sensitively played.


----------



## Georgieva

"Auf strenges Ordnen, raschen Fleiß

Erfolgt der allerschönste Preis;

Dass sich das Werk vollende,

Genügt ein Geist für tausend Hände." – Faust II,


----------



## Tsaraslondon

sAmUiLc said:


> I don't argue with opinion since everyone is entitled to one. But this one is not opinion. If yours is CD, it is the earlier digital transfer. And I am telling you there is no overload. I have changed my system at least 4 times (2 amps, 4 pairs of speakers and numerous CD players) since I acquired the CD. I also listened to it on my friend's system when we were having a listening session. None exhibited any overload. Not sure what you are listening to your music on, perhaps it is your system (or headphone?) overloading?


Sorry for the late reply, but I've been puzzling over this statement of yours for some time. If, as you suggest, the problem is with my system, would I not experience similar problems with other recordings of the same or other works? However that is not the case. There are no such problems in the _Dies irae _on my other two recordings of the Requiem (Muti/EMI and Muti live from Munich, released last year). Nor do I have any similar problems with the wide dynamic of Karajan's EMI *Aida *or *Don Carlo*. I've actually been listening to the *Aida *today and the sound is superb and admirably clear even in the very loud sections of the Triumphal Scene. What I hear in the Giulini Requiem is distortion in the loudest section of the _Dies irae _and I'm fairly sure it was also there on the original LPs I used to own. In fact I have a feeling I read a review of the performance once that also mentioned it.

Can you therefore explain to me why this is the case? Is your system somehow able to filter out the distortion I hear? Or am I incorrectly using the word overload when I mean that the sound becomes distorted in loud _tutti _sections?


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Antonin Dvořák*
Requiem, op. 89
Symphony 9 in e minor 'New World', op. 95

Oksana Krovytska, soprano
Wendy Hoffman, mezzo
John Aler, tenor
Gustav Beláček, bass

Westminster Symphonic Choir
New Jersey Symphony Orchestra
Zdeněk Mácal


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending

Sina Kloke (piano), Jennifer Pike (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of New York, Salvatore Di Vittorio


----------



## Philidor

Secular organ music.

*Paul Hindemith

Sonata I (1937)
Sonata II (1937)
Sonata III (on old folk tunes, 1940)*

Kevin Bowyer
Marcussen Organ of Odense Cathedral (DK)










Great music.


----------



## SanAntone

*Verdi* | _Requiem_
Giulini / Philharmonia Orchestra / Schwarzkopf / Ludwig / Gedda / Ghiaurov (1964)






I also hear some distortion. But it doesn't destroy the quality of the performances.


----------



## Enthusiast

Julian Bliss plays the 2nd Spohr clarinet concerto and Sabine Meyer plays the 4th. They both play the Krommer double concerto.


----------



## Faramundo

The heat is here, so warm that the lawn mowers are idle. The blinds are down, I'm sipping water with a few drops of Vermouth, Margaret Price is singing.
And the stillness feels great.


----------



## haziz

*Homesick*
Composer of the Week Dvořák and America
Episode 4 of 5 

Donald Macleod surveys Dvořák’s second full year in America when the Czech composer begins to feel unsettled. 
Antonín Dvořák became the first Czech composer to achieve global fame. His gift for transforming the folk styles of his native Bohemia into richly romantic classical music won him admirers far beyond his homeland. Consequently, Dvořák was approached to leave Europe and serve as director of the newly established National Conservatory of Music in America. His sponsors hoped he would help foster a new and distinctive American musical style, less reliant upon Germanic traditions. During his time in America, Dvořák composed many of his most celebrated works, including his Ninth Symphony and his Cello Concerto. This week, Donald Macleod focuses on Dvořák’s American years and uncovers what he achieved there.

During 1894, Dvořák’s second full year in America, the charm of the New World was wearing a little thin. The previous year he’d taken a summer vacation to Spillville where, amongst a Czech community there, Dvořák had begun to feel pangs of homesickness. His time as Director of the Conservatory of Music was proving productive however dark clouds were slowly appearing. The salary he’d been promised by Mrs. Thurber, who’d established the conservatoire, had not been forthcoming; Dvořák began to wonder if it ever would be. Increasingly disheartened, Dvořák returned to his native Bohemia for the summer. He returned to America for the Autumn term where he continued to explore African American spirituals, alongside his friend and unofficial student, Harry T. Burleigh, who was developing his own voice as a Black American composer and arranger.

Humoresques, Op 101 No.7 (excerpt)
Inna Poroshina, piano

Suite in A, Op 98B (Allegro)
Russian Philharmonic Orchestra
Dmitry Yablonsky, conductor

String Quartet No 12 in F, Op 96 “The American” (Vivace)
Škampa Quartet

Humoresques, Op 101 (excerpt)
Inna Poroshina, piano

Biblical Songs, Op 99 (excerpt)
Magdalena Kozená, mezzo-soprano
Berlin Philharmonic,
Simon Rattle, conductor

Harry T. Burleigh
Among the Fuchsias, from Five Songs of Laurence Hope
Cynthia Haymon, soprano
Warren Jones, piano

Harry T. Burleigh
Worth While, from Five Songs of Laurence Hope
Cynthia Haymon, soprano
Warren Jones, piano

Produced by Luke Whitlock









BBC Radio 3 - Composer of the Week, Dvořák and America, Homesick


Donald Macleod follows Dvořák as he makes a trip back home to Bohemia.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies : 28-31-32-33


Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Philidor

The current Quartet of the Week.

*Jonathan Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 (2003)*
with live electronics

Arditti Quartet
live electronics by IRCAM


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tsaraslondon said:


> Sorry for the late reply, but I've been puzzling over this statement of yours for some time. If, as you suggest, the problem is with my system, would I not experience similar problems with other recordings of the same or other works? However that is not the case. There are no such problems in the _Dies irae _on my other two recordings of the Requiem (Muti/EMI and Muti live from Munich, released last year). Nor do I have any similar problems with the wide dynamic of Karajan's EMI *Aida *or *Don Carlo*. I've actually been listening to the *Aida *today and the sound is superb and admirably clear even in the very loud sections of the Triumphal Scene. What I hear in the Giulini Requiem is distortion in the loudest section of the _Dies irae _and I'm fairly sure it was also there on the original LPs I used to own. In fact I have a feeling I read a review of the performance once that also mentioned it.
> 
> Can you therefore explain to me why this is the case? Is your system somehow able to filter out the distortion I hear? Or am I incorrectly using the word overload when I mean that the sound becomes distorted in loud _tutti _sections?


Beats me. Since I also had LP and knew the distortion you are talking about I remember paying extra attention to it when I listen to it on CD. No, my system does not filter out distortions. Since it is not possible for you and I get together and figure it out, let's just give it a rest and move on. Good day!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*CPE Bach, Cello Concerto Wq. 172*


----------



## Vasks

*W. S. Bennett - Concert Overture: Parisina (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Parry - Piano Quartet in A-flat (Leonore Pf Trio +/Hyperion)
Stanford - A Welcome March (Shelley/Hyperion)*


----------



## Enthusiast

More clarinet.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*CPE Bach Sinfonias. *


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'*

_Stamitz Quartet_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartet No.1 In G Minor, K.478; Piano Quartet No.2 In E Flat, K.493

Walter Klien (piano), Amadeus Quartet (string quartet)


----------



## Philidor

This is one of my all-time-Beethoven-favourite-CDs, ranked together with C. Kleiber 5/7, Furtwängler 9, Klemperer Missa, Busch late quartets ... this league, you know ...

*Ludwig van Beethoven

Overture "Coriolan" op. 62
Violin Concerto D major op. 61*

Thomas Zehetmair, violin
Orchestra of the 18th Century
Frans Brüggen
live recordings


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday!

*Antheil
Symphony No. 5, "Joyous"
Frankfurt RSO
Wolff*



















By the time Eugene Ormandy commissioned a new symphony from George Antheil in 1947, the self-proclaimed "Bad Boy of Music" had substantially tempered and refined the brash musical style that in the 1920s had driven audiences in Paris and New York to riot. As the 1930s approached, Antheil increasingly drew upon neoclassical principles; after embarking on a film music career in Hollywood during the 1930s, his style took on a distinctive turn toward neoromanticism and Americana.

The optimism and earnestness that distinguish Antheil's Fifth Symphony -- in contrast to the wartime gloom of the Third and Fourth -- is characteristic of Antheil's music of the postwar period.

The Symphony is in three movements. The first utilizes a broad palette of harmonic color; instead of piling chords layer upon layer in the polytonal manner of his earlier works, however, Antheil separates and juxtaposes multiple harmonic schemes to create linear variety. The second movement is surprisingly plaintive, rivaled only, perhaps, by the lush Largo of the String Quartet No. 3 as the most introspective music of Antheil's later years. The carnival atmosphere and playful orchestration of the third movement earn the Fifth Symphony its "Joyous" appellation.

The enthusiastic reception of the Fifth Symphony at home and abroad contrasted starkly with the uproar that had greeted such works as Ballet mécanique and Sonata Sauvage in the 1920s. Shortly after its critically acclaimed premiere in Philadelphia under Ormandy in 1948, the Symphony was broadcast on radio by the San Francisco Symphony; later, the work was received warmly in Paris, the city that had granted the composer his earliest succèsses des scandales.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76*

_Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ivan Anguélov_


----------



## Philidor

Fifth symphonies are currently requested. So ...

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 C minor op. 67*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Puccini: Tosca. Callas, Di Stefano and Gobbi. 1953. cond. de Sabata. Tertro alla Scala di Milano. Warner Classics.


----------



## Enthusiast

Both are very good, the Nielsen in particular (probably because there are not too many good recordings of it).


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
Viola Concerto
Kim Kashkashian, viola
Saarbrücken RSO
Dennis Russell Davies*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 2 – Nos. 2 & 6 & Italian Overtures

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73*

_Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie
Paavo Järvi_


----------



## Tsaraslondon

When discussing the best recordings of *Aida*, people rarely mention this, the second of Karajan's two studio recordings, and I always forget just how good it is until I listen to it again.

I think, all in all, I prefer this set to the Muti. I found it much more involving.

Karajan’s second recording of Aida


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Enthusiast

I don't know the Linos Ensemble except in Farrenc but they play her music with great commitment and verve so that it is impossible to resist (not that I have any inclination to resist it).


----------



## Bourdon

Bartók

The Wooden Prince

Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Klavierman

No.6.


----------



## Bourdon

*Schoenberg - Berg - Strauss



















*


----------



## Philidor

Holidays without a Ring are no holidays ...

*Richard Wagner: Rheingold*

Wotan - Jerome Hines
Alberich - Otakar Kraus
Loge - Gerhard Stolze
Mime - Herold Kraus
Fricka - Regina Resnik
Freia - Wilma Schmidt
Donner - Thomas Stewart
Froh - ?
Fasolt - David Ward
Fafner - Peter Roth-Ehrang
Erda - Marga Höffgen
Woglinde, Wellgunde, Floßhilde - Ingeborg Felderer, Elisabeth Steiner, Elisabeth Schärtel

Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele 1961

Rudolf Kempe










There are about a dozen of Rings on the shelf, CD and DVD. This one arrived by streaming. I was curious ... not too bad. Kempe keeps everything flowing, no showcase-playing as with Solti. Quite straight forward. Jerome Hines - surprise, surprise, completely different to Hotter, but really good. Same for Stolze as Loge, not so idiosyncratic as with Mime on the Solti recording.

No contender for Krauss 1953, Keilberth 1955 and Solti so far, but a really good alternative. And I am looking forward to Siegmund, Sieglinde, Hunding (Gottlob Frick!) and ... Brünnhilde.


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*CPE Bach, Flute Concerto in A Major, Wq168*


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 55*

_BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Tadaaki Otaka_
Recorded: 28 April 1995
Recording Venue: Brangwyn Hall, Swansea, Wales


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Suzanne Danco / Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Karel Ančerl* • 1965 Live • Supraphon

Even the abysmal broadcast sound cannot conceal the fantastic singing of Suzanne Danco. One of the top Shéhérazades in my opinion.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with this *K. A. Hartmann symphony cycle* on *Challenge Classics*:

*Symphony No. 6
Netherlands Radio PO
Christoph Poppen*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Maurice Ravel*
> _Shéhérazade_
> *Suzanne Danco / Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Karel Ančerl* • 1965 Live • Supraphon
> 
> Even the abysmal broadcast sound cannot conceal the fantastic singing of Suzanne Danco. One of the top Shéhérazades in my opinion.


Ah, but the audio quality would ruin it for me. Ravel's _Shéhérazade_ needs better fidelity in order to hear how everything comes together. Danco is an exquisite vocalist, though. No doubt about that.


----------



## espressivo dolente

"When the dog bites, when the bee stings," this is one of my most favorite things: Milhaud's _Cheminée du roi René._ I have three or four recordings of it, but lack my favorite one, from the NY Woodwind Quintet. BBC3 uses a passage from it as an interlude.


----------



## Monsalvat

Béla Bartók: *String Quartets*
Juilliard String Quartet (1963)
Robert Mann, violin; Isidore Cohen, violin; Raphael Hillyer, viola; Claus Adam, cello

I'm streaming this and the sound quality is variable, unfortunately; I need to see if I can find a better source for these. These performances seem to be less outwardly passionate. Some really virtuosic playing here.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 6 in A major, WAB 106
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
Wand*

From this magnificent set -


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Released at the beginning of the year: Isabelle Faust, the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Peter Rundel play a newish (from 2017) violin concerto by Czech composer Ondrej Adámek; and then, Rattle and his mezzo-soprano wife, Kozená, along the BRSO again, premiere a wild polystylistc and very interesting song cycle? cantata? monodrama? I don't know, but it's ritualistic, mysterious, terrifying and fun. The Violin Concerto is really great too. There's not much by Adámek out in streaming services, but these two works are definitely the best of the bunch.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Enescu: Octet, Op. 7
Janine Jansen / Alexander Sitkovetsky / Boris Brovtsyn / Julia-Maria Kretz / Amihai Grosz / Julian Rachlin / Marten Jansen / Jens Peter Maintz
live, on CD-R


----------



## sAmUiLc

Enescu: Piano Quartet #2, Op. 30
Elena Bashkirova / Mihaela Martin / Ori Kam / French Helmerson 
live, on CD-R


----------



## Klavierman

Liszt Years of Pilgrimage: First year.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc

Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
Khatia Buniatishvili / Janine Jansen / Boris Brovtsyn / Julian Rachlin / Boris Adrianov 
live, on CD-R


----------



## Bkeske

The Kohon Quartet of New York University : Dvořák - Chamber Music (Complete) Vol. I

Quartet In A Minor, Op. 16
Quartet in D Minor, Op. 34
Quartet In E-flat Major, Op. 51
Quartet In C Major, Op. 61
Quartet In E Major, Op. 80
 VOX 3LP box, early 1960’s


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Debussy*

1) Prélude À L'Après-Midi D'Un Faune
2) Three Preludes (orchestrated Colin Matthews)

_intermission_

3) La mer

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Simon Rattle

I don't often have much to say about Rattle that is positive, but this disc is an absolute corker!
Rattle at his best. Textural, but highly detailed, bringing out orchestral colour that can be missed by some conductors.
Thinking about the performance of _La Mer_, It is a careful and skilled direction that brings a special mastery to the dynamics - never gratuitous and always adept at supporting the music's ebb and flow. It might just be my favourite performance.

The recording is demonstration quality and in places quite breathtaking........













La Boîte À Joujoux isn't a work I'm crazy about right now - maybe I'll get my head around it in the future......


----------



## jambo

A great late disc from the Ormandy Philadelphia Columbia Legacy box. Still waiting on the Stereo box(es)!

*Prokofiev: *Classical Symphony (No. 1) in D major, Op. 25
*Weinberger: *Schwanda the Bagpiper
*Bizet: *Symphony No. 1 in C major

Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra
1955


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Berlioz Symphonie fanastique op 15


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F major, K. 370
Pauline Austria / Quimias String Trio
live, on CD-R


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
Pelleas und Melisande, Op. 5
Orchestra de la Suisse Romande
Jonathan Nott*

From this 2-CD set -










I hope these same forces get around to recording _Erwartung_ and _Die glückliche Hand_. Some other orchestral works like the _Variations_ and _Five Pieces for Orchestra_ would also be quite nice. I see there's a new recording of the _Piano Concerto_ available --- I'll probably spring for this one with an order from Presto.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
Elias Quartet
live, on CD-R


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony & Serenade to Music


----------



## Klavierman

This is a wonderful work that is probably rarely played due to the extremely difficult solo part. He works the orchestra pretty hard, too!


----------



## jambo

More Ormandy

*Sibelius: *En Saga, Symphonic Poem, Op. 9
*Sibelius: *Pohjola's Daughter, Symphonic Fantasia, Op. 49
*Sibelius: *The Oceanides, Symphonic Poem, Op. 73
*Sibelius: *Tapiola, Symphonic Poem, Op. 112
*Alfvén: *Swedish Rhapsody No. 1, Op. 19, “Midsommarvaka”
*Grieg: *Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46 - III. Anitra's Dance. Tempo di mazurka
*Grieg: *Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46 - IV. In the Hall of the Mountain King. Alla marcia e molto marcato

Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra
1955


----------



## sAmUiLc

Requiem


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Duruflé
Requiem, Op. 9
Sir Thomas Allen, Ann Murray
Corydon Singers
English Chamber Orchestra
Matthew Best*



















In 1947, Maurice Duruflé was already working on a suite of pieces for organ based on the Gregorian chants for the requiem mass (the service for the dead), when he was commissioned by his publisher Durand to write a large-scale work based on those texts. The resulting Requiem, originally for orchestra and chorus, is the culmination of Duruflé's style, mixing chant, quasi-Renaissance counterpoint, and sumptuous harmony derived from Fauré, Debussy, and Ravel.

Duruflé made three versions of this work; the final one, completed in 1961, is for choir, string orchestra, trumpets, and organ; it is the most practical and the most commonly used. He used the same text as Fauré had done in his Requiem of 1889, omitting the Dies Irae (Day of Wrath) section which, although it provided some of the most spectacular music in the Mozart, Berlioz, and Verdi settings, was not compatible with the gentler, more reassuring tone of the work. This peaceful quality is in many ways simply a reflection of the Requiem's indebtedness to Gregorian chant, the flowing, easy quality of which serves as a musical template for many of the movements (chant formed a large part of Duruflé's musical upbringing: from 1912 to 1918 he was a boy chorister at the cathedral in Rouen, where the services were almost entirely chanted, and his professional education was at the Paris Conservatoire, where harmonizing chant melodies was a large part of the training for organists). Duruflé presents the chants quite clearly, much as in the Four Motets on Gregorian themes. The serene mood is enhanced by pervasive imitative counterpoint in a quasi-Renaissance melodic style. There is often a similarity of sound between Duruflé's music and that of Vaughan Williams, who briefly studied in France and also used modal melodies and counterpoint, though for him these archaic-sounding techniques were inspired by English folk music and the composers of the Tudor era. With Duruflé, the modal counterpoint is supported by rich, and very French, added-note harmonies.

Duruflé's grounding in the past is evident throughout the Requiem. The opening movement, one of the most beautiful in twentieth century music, sets a mood for the rest of the piece: running sixteenths (a favorite device of Duruflé's) create a wash of sound, preparing the entrance of the tenors and basses intoning the requiem chant, soon accompanied by a wordless vocalise from the women's voices. The original chant melodies are present in many of the movements; a striking instance is the Kyrie, where the trumpets sound the chant melody in long notes over a busy contrapuntal texture in the choir (which in turn is based on a rhythmicized version of the chant). The effect is similar to that of Bach's famous cantus firmus cantata opening movements -- Wachet Auf and Ein' feste Burg are good examples. Another striking section is the Pie Jesu, which Duruflé sets in a style very similar to Fauré, with a mezzo-soprano solo accompanied only by organ and cello. In the final movement, In Paradisum, the sopranos, supported by full chords in the strings, sing the incantatory chant promising the deceased a peaceful welcome into heaven. At the words "chorus angelorum te suscipiat" (May the choir of angels receive you), the other singers enter with a beautiful, slowly descending passage to end the work. Duruflé's wife has said that while composing his Requiem, which is dedicated to the memory of his father, Duruflé "cried several times"; it is indeed one of the most moving religious works of the twentieth century.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Delius: Norwegian Masterworks

Henriette Bonde-Hansen (soprano)

Aarhus Symphony Orchestra, Aarhus University Choir, Aarhus Chamber Choir, Bo Holten

Delius: A Song of the High Hills
Delius: Eventyr (once upon a time)
Delius: Five Songs from the Norwegian
Delius: Sleigh Ride


----------



## 13hm13

Max Bruch, Bamberger Symphoniker, Robert Trevino* – Symphonie 1 – 3 / Overtures


----------



## Bruce

After a short trip to North Carolina, during which I had little time to listen, I'm back and programming some pleasant works for later tonight. 
































*Moszkowski *- Overture in D major - Ian Hobson/Sinfonia Varsovia
*Schmidt *- Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major - Paavo Järvi/Frankfurt RSO
*Rautavaara *- Cantus Arcticus - Max Pommer/Leipzig RSO
*Menotti *- Violin Concerto in A minor - Jennifer Koh (violin); Richard Hickox/Spolito Festival Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Tal: Suite for viola solo, Perspective for viola solo, Sonata for viola and piano, Duo for viola and piano (Hartmut Rohde, Christian Seibert, Avi Music)*

My third (and last) CD from this Israeli composer. The two pieces for viola solo really stand out - the two with piano are less convincing to my taste.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Enescu
Symphony No. 3, Op. 21
Leeds Festival Chorus
BBC Philharmonic
Gennady Rozhdestvensky*



















A monumental and distinctly Brahmsian work, Enescu's Third Symphony is an emotionally intense war symphony of grandiose dimension. Scored for orchestra and chorus, it calls for large forces to be deployed in execution of the composer's vision -- 12 double basses, for example, including two soli. It anticipates Oedipe in its philosophical approach and indeed in some of its thematic material which finds its way into Enescu's magnum opus. Its lavish orchestration and its entry into a completely new world of harmonic thinking for the composer make it a much more advanced work than the Second Symphony, for example. But it is a much less difficult symphony to grasp, since its melodic lines and majestic expressiveness lead the listener unerringly through the sweeping scope of the first two movements to the sparsely orchestrated and carillon-like conclusion.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]


----------



## Rogerx

Per Nørgård: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

Danish National Symphony Orchestra/DR, Leif Segerstam


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nielsen: Symphony #4
Boston SO / Thierry Fischer
live, on CD-R

The best I've heard!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Overture + Symphony


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons

James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)

Sydney Symphony Orchestra

Leclair, J-M: Tambourin
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor 'Devil's Trill'
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Autumn, RV293
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Spring, RV269
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Summer, RV315
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Winter, RV297


----------



## sAmUiLc

Witold Maliszewski: Symphony #1 in G minor
Polish Radio SO / Łukasz Borowicz 
live, on CD-R


----------



## Georgieva

True masterpiece. 
R. Strauss. Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Ligeti
Lontano
Sinfonie-Orchester des Südwestfunks, Baden-Baden
Earnest Bour*


----------



## senza sordino

Haydn 
Concerto for Violin and Harpsichord
Cello Concerto #1
Cello Concerto #2 (Disk Two)










Haydn 
String Quartet #62 Op 76 #3 "Emperor"
String Quartet #61 Op 76 #2 "Fifths"
String Quartet #63 Op &6 #4 "Sunrise"


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Stravinsky - Le roi des etoiles, Canticum Sacrum, Agon, Requiem Canticles, Variations Aldous Huxley in memoriam
Gielen/WDR SO









Korngold - Die Tote Stadt
Leinsdorf/Munich Radio SO; Kollo, Neblett, Prey, Luxon









Ligeti - Trio for Violin Horn and Piano, 10 Pieces for Wind Quintet, 6 Bagatelles for Wind Quintet, Sonata for Solo Viola
Aimard/Gawriloff/Neunecker, London Winds, Zimmermann
From this set









Ockeghem - Requiem, Missa Mi-Mi
Hillard Ensemble


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: The Complete Takemitsu Edition Box 2 (Various, Shogakukan, 11 CD's)*

CD7: Cross Hatch, Rocking Mirror Daybreak, From Far Beyond Chrysanthemums And November Fog, Orion, Entre-temps, Rain Dreaming. My favourites on this CD are FFBCANF (for piano and violin), Orion (for piano and cello), and Entre-temps (for oboe and string quartet).


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov Complete Works for Piano & Orchestra

Abbey Simon (piano)

St. Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin


Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 1
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40 
Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - The day started with some intricated Reger.

*Max Reger

Fantasia on the Chorale "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" op. 27
Fantasia on the Chorale "Halleluja! Gott zu loben, bleibet meine Seelenfreud" op. 52 No. 3*

Bernhard Buttmann, organ


----------



## Georgieva

Max Bruch
Scottish Fantasy and Violin Concerto No. 2
Zubin Mehta (Conductor), Israel Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra),

Absolutely beautiful and masterful. Recommended


----------



## sAmUiLc

#6


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> Ah, but the audio quality would ruin it for me. Ravel's _Shéhérazade_ needs better fidelity in order to hear how everything comes together. Danco is an exquisite vocalist, though. No doubt about that.


I can understand that. I wish it were in greater sound, to be honest. Danco's singing does shine through though. 

However, allow me to be philosophical, sometimes I feel that, it probably has a lot to do with what our brain "fills in" for the abysmal sound of those "great recordings" from the past... so always take those recordings and people's reaction (including mine to be honest) with a grain of salt.


----------



## Art Rock

*Tan Dun: Don't Cry Nanking 1937 (Original Soundtrack, Chinese label)*

Difficult to find more information about this CD (which I picked up in Shanghai years ago), but it is a fascinating listen. The movie is about the "Nanjing Massacre" in which about 200000 Chinese civilians were killed by the invading Japanese army.


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 5 (1892-94 Version. Rev. Schalk. Ed. Doblingler 1896)_
*Münchner Philharmoniker / Hans Knappertsbusch* • 1959 Live • Dreamlife

If only Kna did not play those "funny" versions of Bruckner, his Bruckner could have become mainstream recommendations for today. It's not like he didn't live long enough to see those "new" editions from Haas and Nowak. However, I suppose it may have something to do with the value of his time when there wasn't as much purist thinking as in our time. Having said that, even Haas and Nowak have done some funny things to Bruckner (Come on, Cohr and Carragan, come spoil the party!). 

Even so, Kna's way with Bruckner is still fantastic, as in this No. 5.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Listening to Baroque music this week , Few great pieces here , some that I haven't listened to in a while admittedly...

G.F.Händel - Watermusik - Live by the Akademie für alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Dvořák's chamber music.

*Antonín Dvořák: String Quartet No. 10 E-flat major op. 51 "Slavonic"*

Panocha Quartet


----------



## EvaBaron




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto, Violin Sonata in F Major & Songs Without Words

Augustin Dumay (violin), Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, Jonathan Fournel (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

*Purcell

CD 1








*


----------



## Georgieva

Back to *Beethoven *
cond. Kent Nagano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various operas part two of two.​
_Neues vom Tage_ was Hindemith's contribution to _zeitoper_, a relatively fleeting sub-category in which the plot was usually a wry commentary on the banalities and preoccupations of present-day life combined with music that was often suitably modish. The story here concerns Eduard and Laura, a couple who are seeking an uncomplicated divorce under the new relaxed laws but aren't sure how to create the grounds for it. The couple visit first a marriage license bureau, and are recommended to the Office for Family Affairs. There a solution is offered by the slippery and narcissistic manager Herr Hermann, who says he will (for a special fee) pretend to act as co-respondent which will put the issue beyond doubt when the case is examined. The three meet at a museum where the plan can be put into motion. At the museum Herr Hermann starts showing Laura an inordinate amount of attention, going well beyond his brief in _pretending_ to be a would-be lover. A jealous Eduard flies into a rage and is then arrested for assault, breach of the peace and damaging a valuable vase depicting Venus. The counsellor has, of course, stage-managed the whole thing, not just making the prospect of divorce much easier thus pocketing the special fee but also enabling him to snare Laura for himself now that Eduard is out of the equation. Later, though, Herr Hermann overplays his hand in a hotel suite when Laura is surprised by him as she takes a bath. This is discovered by the press (with the help of hotel staff) who aim to cover the juicy story. Eventually Eduard is released from jail on probation, and he and Laura are offered a contract to relive their farcical situation in a revue-type show, while the newspapers intrusively depict their story in daily instalments. Despite their private lives now being exposed for all to see Eduard and Laura play their parts and get enough money for the divorce. However, once leaving the show after their contract has expired they realise that they are still in love and decide to stay together after all.

Someone within the Nazi party (originally thought to be Hitler himself, but some historians seem to think that it was either Goebbels or a cultural official acting by proxy for one or the other) was offended by the scene in which Laura enjoys a bubble bath while extolling the virtues of modern central heating. In 1936 the Nazis followed their grudge through by banning Hindemith's music from being performed, even though his work had been championed by the likes of Wilhelm Furtwängler. Hindemith was allowed to remain at large, but with no prospects of having his work performed and having a wife who was partly Jewish he was sensible enough to get out of Germany in 1938 before things could get worse.

_Neues vom Tage_ [_News of the Day_] - comic opera in
three acts [Libretto: Marcellus Schiffer] (1928-29):

with Elisabeth Warres (Laura), Claudio Niccolai (Eduard),
Ronald Pries (Herr Hermann) a.o. and the Kölner
Rundfunkorcheste_r_/Jan Latham-Koenig
​
Thornton Wilder enthusiastically accepted an invitation from Paul Hindemith to adapt the text from his 1931 play _The Long Christmas Dinner_ and transform it into a libretto for an opera lasting less than an hour. After writing the music Hindemith then provided a German translation for the 1961 premiere in Mannheim. Two years later the English version was premiered in New York, just months before the composer died.

Set in the Mid-West, the plot centres around the prosperous Bayard family through four generations, gossiping and reflecting on their respective lives while having Christmas dinner in a large house - at the beginning of the story it is new, but the aging matriarch remembers the previous house being built by her father back in the early 19th century when she was a child.

Younger members of the family enter from a door to the left (babies are brought in by a nurse), while the older relatives leave the table and go through a door to the right, signifying mortality, although the actual meal and table talk remain constant. At different times a sickly infant and a young man destined to die in combat (presumably WWI) go from door to door - the latter pausing only to say he will be back soon. Two younger relatives then leave through a central door - what they will do is break with family tradition and relocate in order to escape from the staid atmosphere which pervades the now-aging family home. The overall mood within the house now becomes more subdued, as there are no longer any young family members being raised there.

Eventually, only two older relatives, a widow and her infirm spinster cousin, are left living - the former dies, and the latter's last act before (presumably) dying herself is to read a letter from a younger member of the family which states that she and her husband have had a new property built in which to raise her young family. The inference seems to be the 90-years old Bayard House will become empty and derelict - a relic of a bygone age - but maybe in time the new residence will turn into an update of Bayard House, thus continuing the cycle. A fairly low-key but quite moving work.

_ Das lange Weihnachtsmahl _[_The Long Christmas Dinner_]
- opera in one act [Libretto: Thornton Wilder, after his
own play. Transl. Paul Hindemith] (1960):

with Ruth Ziesak, Ursula Hesse von den Steinen, Hermann
Wallén a.o. with the RSO Berlin/Marek Janowski


----------



## Rogerx

Sphor & Krommer: Clarient Concertos

featuring Julian Bliss, featuring Sabine Meyer, featuring Julian Bliss and Sabine Meyer

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with my list ...

*Alberto Ginastera: Guitar Sonata*

Eduardo Fernández, guitar


----------



## Philidor

Next one ... very fine!

*Tristan Murail: Désintégrations*
pour bande magnétique et 17 instruments

Ensemble de l'itinéraire
Yves Prin


----------



## OCEANE

My all time favorite Bach album and posted here many times


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 14 - Borodin String Quartet.








*


----------



## Enthusiast

Music for piano and winds - disc 1 of a 3 CD set. Attractive music played with flair. I listened to the Farrenc piece yesterday in a performance by the Linos Ensemble. This one is more sophisticated but the Linos had even more verve.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14

Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti


----------



## espressivo dolente

Not much time today for listening, sadly. Only _Nuages gris _(this CD costs over $23 on Amazon! - I'm glad I got mine when I did many years ago!) :


----------



## sbmonty

Weinberg: Piano Trio, Op. 24
Elisaveta Blumina, P, Kolja Blacher, Vn, Johannes Moser, Vc


----------



## OCEANE

Many of Richter's recordings were taken from his recitals with or without of his approval and I wonder if this Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 28 Op. 101 was one of the many.

Piano Trio No. 7 in B-Flat Major, Op. 97 "Archduke"


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Johannes Brahms*
Hungarian Dances 1-21, WoO 1
Serenade 1 in D Major, op. 11
Serenade 2 in A Major, op. 16
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Tragic Overture, op. 81

Berlin Philharmonic
Vienna Philharmonic (Dances)
Claudio Abbado

Collected together from these:


----------



## Art Rock

* 
Otar Taktakishvili: Love Songs, Megrelian Songs (Leningrad Chamber Orchestra, Rustavi Choir, Anzor Erkomaishvili, Zurab Sotkilava, Medea Namoradz, Hamlet Gonashvili, Melodiya)*

Otar Vasilisdze Taktakishvili (1924 - 1989) was a prominent Georgian composer, teacher, conductor, and musicologist. This CD (a download of years ago) contains two of his song cycles for soloists, men’s vocal octet, chorus and orchestra. These melodies sound like folk songs, and make for a nice listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: The Trout Quintet & Death and the Maiden

Emil Gilels (piano), Rainer Zepperitz (double bass)

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

I greatly prefer this to the Ensemble Villa Musica recording that I played the other day - there is much more life in it. The quartet is for piano and stings, the quintet for piano, violin, cello, horn and clarinet.


----------



## OCEANE

Philidor said:


> This is one of my all-time-Beethoven-favourite-CDs, ranked together with C. Kleiber 5/7, Furtwängler 9, Klemperer Missa, Busch late quartets ... this league, you know ...
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> 
> Overture "Coriolan" op. 62
> Violin Concerto D major op. 61*
> 
> Thomas Zehetmair, violin
> Orchestra of the 18th Century
> Frans Brüggen
> live recordings


Thanks for sharing. 
Out of curiosity with your 'ranking together.....', I have a quick listening to Thomas Zehetmair's Beethoven Violin Concerto. I feel him carving every note while the music flow is so clean and smooth, and the orchestra is so energetic to support him throughout. A very wonderful performance!










P.S. It seems Thomas Zehetmair enjoys more as a conductor now.


----------



## Georgieva

Bedrich Smetana| The Devil's Wall] (1952), Volume 1


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Rossini:Complete Piano Music 1"The Cottage Album". Marangoni, piano. Naxos.


----------



## OCEANE

Saint Saens Symphony No. 3
Not to comment the performance (enjoyable to me), the recording quality is outstanding.
Highly recommended if you could stream it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Antheil
Symphony No. 3 "American"
Frankfurt RSO
Wolff*


----------



## haziz

*Finzi: Clarinet Concerto, Op. 31
Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto in A minor*
_
Alan Hacker (clarinet), Maurice Bourgue (oboe) 
English Symphony Orchestra, English String Orchestra
William Boughton









_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Philidor said:


> Proceeding with my list ...
> 
> *Alberto Ginastera: Guitar Sonata*
> 
> Eduardo Fernández, guitar


My favourite work in classical music for the guitar


----------



## Philidor

Now some nordic flute ...

*Einojuhani Rautavaara: Flute Concerto (Dances with the winds, 1975)*

Patrick Gallois, flute
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam


----------



## SanAntone

*Leonard Bernstein* - _Mass_ (1971) [Score-Video]






Well done video with dynamic score.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
The Bolt, Op. 27
Royal Stockholm PO
Rozhdestvensky*

From this 2-CD set -










This is the only complete recording of _The Bolt_ and thank goodness it's a fine one. Rozhdestvensky also recorded _The Golden Age_ to similar acclaim, but there are two other recordings of the complete version of this ballet (Serebrier on Naxos and I forget the other one, but it's on the Russian Disc label).


----------



## Vasks

_Grab bag of Gabriel_

*Faure - Three Barcarolles [Op. 90, 96 & 101] (Owen/Avie)
Faure - La Bonne Chanson, Op. 61 (von Otter/DG)
Faure - Fantaisie in G for Piano & Orchestra, Op. 111 (Collard/EMI)*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

This work by Dutch composer Joël Bons won the Grawemeyer award in 2019. Wholly deserved. A kaleidoscopic affair.


----------



## Rogerx

Tosti: Lieder, Songs & Mélodies

Carlo Bergonzi (tenor)

Rome Chamber Orchestra, Edoardo Müller


*Carlo Bergonzi ( 13 July 1924 – Milan, 25 July 2014)*


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Missa Solemnis - Genia Kühmeier (soprano), Elisabeth Kulman (mezzo-soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor), Hanno Müller-Brachmann (bass-baritone) & Anton Barachovsky (solo violin), Chor and Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Bernard Haitink.*

A majestic, yet lively enough, MS from BH recorded live Sept' 2014 - some others may display more energy but this is a performance worth a listen.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Ligeti, the three books of piano études


----------



## Malx

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Ligeti, the three books of piano études


Sorry but I can't help wanting to add - 'and the Voioids' to Thomas Hell. I know it isn't correct but hey ho!
(If you don't get the reference just ignore me)


----------



## haziz

*Vasks: Concerto per corno ingelse ed orchestra*
_
[soloist] Normunds Sne
Sinfonietta Riga
Normunds Sne_


----------



## jambo

A nice modern diversion from the Paillard Erato box

*Schubert: *Rondo for Violin and Strings in A major, D. 438
*Schubert: *Five German Dances, D. 90
*Mendelssohn: *String Symphony No. 9 in C major, MWV N9

Huguette Fernandez (violin)
Jean-François Paillard
Orchestre de chambre Jean-François Paillard
1959


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent Dvorak wind serenade (from LSO players) and New World (from the Vienna Phil). Both performances are among the absolute best.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bruckner, Symphony No. 9

I was watching this Seinfeld episode, and the background music in this scene is ripped off from Bruckner's 9th (I think it's referencing Cape Fear, but I've never seen that movie). Regardless, it reminded me I needed to visit the 9th. I'm listening to Simone Young.


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: Vespro della beata Vergine (1610)

Montserrat Figueras, Maria Cristina Kiehr, Livio Picotti, Paolo Costa, Guy de Mey, Gian Paolo Fagotto, Gerd Turk, Pietro Spagnoli, Roberto Abondanza, Daniele Carnovich

La Capella Reial, Coro del Centro Musica Antica di Padova, Jordi Savall


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Janacek:String Quartets. Tokyo String Quartet. RCA Red Seal.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

This afternoon I'll be listening to Ludwig Van's Late String Quartets, played by the Prazák Quartet, in the following order









The SQ 13 in its 7 movement version, my favourite version after the original ending with the Grosse Fugue alone


----------



## Enthusiast

Something weird ... but compelling, too.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich

String Quartets 5 & 6








*


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Caprriccio Op 76 No 1 / Intermezzo Op 118 No 2 / Rhapsodies Op 79 Nos 1 & 2 - Ivo Pogorelich.








*


----------



## Faramundo

Only the 2nd I have (a re edition by the French Magazine Diapason, different sleeve); what a beautiful opus !!


----------



## Enthusiast

The Dvorak serenade (Marriner is too smooth for my taste) and Grieg's Holberg Suite from this:


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Verdi: La Forza del Destino. 1958. Tebaldi, Bastianini, Corelli. Cond.Pradelli. Teatro Di San Carlo Napoli. Hardy Classic.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Shostakovich
> The Bolt, Op. 27
> Royal Stockholm PO
> Rozhdestvensky*
> 
> This is the only complete recording of _The Bolt_ and thank goodness it's a fine one. Rozhdestvensky also recorded _The Golden Age_ to similar acclaim, but there are two other recordings of the complete version of this ballet (Serebrier on Naxos and_ I forget the other one, but it's on the Russian Disc label_).


That's the one I have - a live recording with the Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra/Yuri Simonov. Enjoyable performance despite the sonic limitations but the audience applauding after every other track is a bit too obtrusive.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Harrison Birtwistle - various works.

This double cd serves as a rather good HB taster pack.

_Tragoedia_ for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon,
horn, harp and string quartet (1965): a)
_Secret Theatre_ for chamber ensemble (1984): a)
_Earth Dances_ for orchestra (1985-86): b)
_Endless Parade_ for trumpet, strings
and vibraphone (1986–87): c)
_Five Distances_ for flute, oboe, clarinet,
bassoon and horn (1992): a)
_Panic_ for alto saxophone, jazz drummer,
wind, brass and percussion (1995): d)
Three songs from _Nine Settings of Celan_ for soprano,
two clarinets, viola, cello and double bass [Texts: Paul
Celan, transl. by Michael Hamburger] (1989–96): e)

a) with members of the Ensemble Intercontemporain/Pierre Boulez
b) with the Cleveland Orchestra/Christoph von Dohnányi
c) with Håkan Hardenberger (tpt.), Paul Patrick (vib.) and
the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra/Elgar Howarth
d) with John Harle (sax), Paul Clarvis (drums) and
the BBC Symphony Orchestra/Sir Andrew Davis
e) with Christine Whittlesey (sop.) and members of
the Ensemble Intercontemporain/Pierre Boulez










_Punch and Judy_, Birtwistle's first opera, is a total whizz-bang from
start to finish - a jagged, vicious, almost hallucinogenic take on the
old puppet show, but with a whiff of dark humour and even pathos.

Commissioned for the 1968 Aldeburgh Festival, the opera was
first performed at Snape Maltings concert hall where, allegedly,
both Benjamin Britten and Peter Pears were in attendance.

Forgive me for the following piece of doggerel:

_The premiere was graced by both Britten and Pears,
Who were seen at the break making straight for the stairs...

Punch and Judy_ - 'comical tragedy'/'tragical comedy'
in one act [Libretto: Stephen Pruslin] (1966-67):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

"Great Recordings" - In this case, it really isn't hyperbole.


----------



## Malx

Over the last couple of days I have listened to this weeks String Quartet selection a few times.

*Harvey, String Quartet No 4 - Arditti Quartet.








*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Propulsive T5!

There is constant weird rumbling noise in the background in this transfer, but the tone and the pulse, the two most important elements in recording of classical music to me, are presented the best of the few transfers I've tried.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Antheil, Symphony No. 5*

This was mentioned a couple days ago, and I wanted to revisit it. I'm glad I did; it's a nice work.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Sorry but I can't help wanting to add - 'and the Voioids' to Thomas Hell. I know it isn't correct but hey ho!
> (If you don't get the reference just ignore me)


It's Voidoids, Malx. And being of the Punk generation, I had exactly the same thought!!!!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Noise type is the same as in Celi Tchaikovsky CD. It seems to be the way Grammofono remasters. Still the best in tone and pulse of the few I know (haven't listened to Pristine version, though - I believe that was the very first Andrew Rose project and its smashing success encouraged Mr. Rose to continue and expand his restoration business). Anyway, it is the legendary, classic B7.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mozart, Piano Sonata in C Major

This is different. Gould is usually, I don't know, kind of robotic. Here he sounds almost vulnerable and more "human." I'm not hearing any humming, either. (Oops. I'm into movement 2, and there he goes.)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.1








*


----------



## deangelisj35

jambo said:


> A great late disc from the Ormandy Philadelphia Columbia Legacy box. Still waiting on the Stereo box(es)!
> 
> *Prokofiev: *Classical Symphony (No. 1) in D major, Op. 25
> *Weinberger: *Schwanda the Bagpiper
> *Bizet: *Symphony No. 1 in C major
> 
> Eugene Ormandy
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> 1955


A beautiful cover!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## David Haymond

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2*
Rafael Kubelík
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Eramire156

*Igor conducts Igor
Pulcinella







*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

Celebrating Arnie's passing...

NP:

*Schoenberg
Serenade, Op. 24
Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31
Prelude and Fugue in E flat major, BWV 552 (arr. A. Schoenberg)
Schmucke dich, O liebe Seele, BWV 654 (orch. A. Schoenberg)
Komm, Gott Schopfer, heiliger Geist, BWV 631 (orch. A. Schoenberg)
Stephen Varcoe (bass), Charles Neidich (clarinet), Alan R. Kay (bass clarinet), Peter Press (mandolin), David Starobin (guitar), Rolf Schulte (violin), Toby Appel (viola) & Fred Sherry (cello)
Twentieth Century Classics Ensemble & Philharmonia Orchestra
Robert Craft*










And with more Arnie come!


----------



## Neo Romanza

elgar's ghost said:


> That's the one I have - a live recording with the Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra/Yuri Simonov. Enjoyable performance despite the sonic limitations but the audience applauding after every other track is a bit too obtrusive.


You should track down the Rozhdestvensky or Serebrier. They're more than worth your time.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky









Beethoven is unlistenable as presented here - an ear bleeder. Tchaikovsky transfer was done right. Quite charming!


----------



## Klavierman

Great playing and sound. I have the DSD download version, so I don't know what is on the DVD.


----------



## senza sordino

Schumann Piano Trio #2, Weber Clarinet Quintet. The Weber is especially nice. 









Schumann Symphony #1


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I've only heard organ symphonies by Widor the last couple of days. That's no. 5-10 played by Ben van Oosten on very authentic Cavaillé-Coll organs. Sounds fantastic to my ears! Oh, I also heard myself practice my guitar  Amazing...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Neo Romanza said:


> You should track down the Rozhdestvensky or Serebrier. They're more than worth your time.


Yes, it has occasionally crossed my mind.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Klavierman

Excellent.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8, Unfinished.*

Wonderful.


----------



## EvaBaron

Magnard: Symphony no. 3
This composer has a pretty interesting backstory and I’m listening to his 3rd symphony for the first time ever because of a recommendation of a certain someone and I really like it so far


----------



## starthrower

Two hour Q&A with composer and YouTuber, Samuel Andreyev. The live session just ended and it was very interesting. He was nice enough to answer my question about his interest in British modernists.

Livestream Q&A // 13 July 2022 - YouTube


----------



## sAmUiLc

The booklet reveals the atmosphere after the concert vividly. The concert was over and the maestro has changed to his street clothes in his guest room. And he heard the audience was still waiting for him on the street. So he, with his wife, hurried to outside and was greeted by the excited people. What a story!

By the way, by the timing of the last movement of Manfred, you could tell it was heavily cut. 😕


----------



## Bkeske

From my unusual Korean box set (1 of 2), ‘The Great Classical Music of The World’, ‘Apollo’ box, #10…

Kirill Kondrashin conducts Dvořák - Symphony No. 9 “From the New World”. Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, DECCA


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Korngold
Symphony in F-sharp, Op. 40
Munich Philharmonic Orchestra
Kempe*










This performance is so much better than John Wilson's on Chandos, but I'd put it on par with Previn on DG. I also like the Werner Andreas Albert on CPO.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

These are great players and arrangers. Superb sound, too.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Bkeske

From the Apollo box, No. 8

Carlo Maria Giulini conducts Brahms - Symphony No. 1. Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra. Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## starthrower




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
Erwartung, Op. 17
Anja Silja, soprano
Philharmonia
Craft*


----------



## tortkis

Allison Cameron: Somatic Refrain (Another Timbre)








Somatic Refrain (1996) for solo bass clarinet
Retablo (1998) for quintet
Pliny (2005) for sextet
H (2008) for a trio of guitars and banjo


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ehnes is a superb violinist, yet his playing these show pieces is not convincing. Perhaps it is a lost art to play them with right flair.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
Cantata Profana, Sz 94, BB 100
Rém József, Faragó András
Budapest Chorus
Budapest Symphony Orchestra
János Ferencsik*

From what I consider one of finest achievements in recorded history: the *Bartók Complete Edition* on *Hungaroton* -


----------



## sAmUiLc

tracks..
https://www.amazon.com/Kurt-Weill-Songs-Carole-Farley/dp/B0000030T6


----------



## Rogerx

Finzi: Cello Concerto, Eclogue & Grand Fantasia & Toccata

Tim Hugh (cello), Peter Donohoe (piano)

Northern Sinfonia, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Ein Heldenleben, Op. 40
LSO
Barbirolli*










Stunning performance and the remastering from Warner/Tower Records in this hybrid SACD is sumptuous.


----------



## Floeddie

*Stravinsky In America: Micheal Tilson Thomas, Conductor
*


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra

Paul Watkins (cello), Robert Murray (tenor)

BBC Philharmonic, Edward Gardner

Britten: Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes, Op. 33a
Britten: Gloriana - Symphonic Suite Op. 53a


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ms. Weiss and I used to be Twitter friends. Then one day, many years ago I quit the Twitter for the obvious reason (if you know what I mean). She is a very good pianist and her husband is an eminent violinist Mark Kaplan.


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..
Li, Chuanyun: Salut D'Amour - Strauss Violin Sonata and Favourite Encores by Chuanyun Li on Amazon Music - Amazon.com

This was the only CD of his I could find in the west at the time I was getting it. I had been bowled over by his amazing stage presence on various YT videos. Unfortunately this CD doesn't do even 50% justice to his unique attraction. Apparently he is a stage animal, needing audience to fully bloom. Also his look is surely an obstacle in this age of emphasis on physical beauty. But he will eat someone like Bell boy alive in his violinistic feat. The last time I heard about him was that he had some health (mental?) issue. Wonder how/what he is doing now?


----------



## Georgieva

I'm tempted to share this record. Some of not very popular Faure’s works.


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Rogerx

R. Strauss: Sonatina No. 1 'From an Invalid's Workshop'; Suite for 13 Wind Instruments

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: a day of ballet

Stravinsky - Pulcinella, Apollon musagete 
Gielen/Stuttgart Radio SO









Khachaturian - Spartacus
Jarvi/Scottish National Orchestra









Schnittke - Peer Gynt
Klas/Stockholm Royal Opera Orchestra









Delibes - Coppelia
Dorati/Minneapolis









Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake
Slatkin/St Louis


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 2

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Georgieva

I am sure most of you, honorable friends, will find this charming.


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..
Ludwig van Beethoven, Wind Soloists of the Chamber Orchestra of Europe - Beethoven: Music for Wind Instruments - Amazon.com Music


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: The Complete Takemitsu Edition Box 2 (Various, Shogakukan, 11 CD's)*

CD8:Signals From Heaven, All In Twilight, Toward The Sea III, Itinerant, Litany, A Piece For Guitar - For The 60th Birthday Of Sylvano Bussotti, And Then I Knew 'twas Wind. The main pieces (at least to my taste) are All In Twilight (for giutar), Toward The Sea III (for alto flute and harp), and And Then I Knew 'twas Wind (for flute, harp and viola), which are among my favourite Takemitsu pieces outside his orchestral work.


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Shéhérazade_
*Sylvia McNair / Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa* • 1995 • Philips

This is my dark horse Shéhérazade. Sylvia McNair is one of the most vivid story tellers, with great sensitivity and drama, not to mention a sweet, beautiful voice.

I am not so keen on the exotic (by 1995 standard) CD cover though. :lol:

I have now gone through all the Shéhérazade recordings that I have. I need to hunt down the Victoria de Los Angeles and the Barbara Hendricks...


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Ongoing Mozart's PCs.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 D minor KV 466*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.2

Christine Schäfer soprano
Michelle DeYong mezzo-soprano
Wiener Singverein

Wiener Philharmoniker










The beginning of this second symphony is immediately spot on, absent is the exaggerated sentimentality that many will judge as boring. The structure is present in all its splendor, no worn clichés but back to the source with an interpretation that at times sounds almost modest but not in its musical elaboration. Entertaining because you are taken along in a way that is more like reveling in whipped sentiments and therefore listening makes you more involved with what really matters, the music is not overly embellished but lets it speak for itself. No superfluous adjectives that can obscure the essential but make a greater appeal to a more active listening. Because the music does not unfold like a daze, you actually hear more. *


----------



## Dulova Harps On

And have this one lined up for tomorrow:


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Vaughan Williams: Sinfonia antartica, Serenade to music, Partita for double string orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part one for either 
side of a visit to the opticians and lunch.​
This time I am omitting the shorter stage works _The Little Sweep_, _Noye's Fludde_ and the three church parables
as I included all of those in my last BB overview while passing over these larger scale operas.

In terms of chalk rubbing shoulders with cheese there is no better example than Britten's first two operas. _Paul Bunyan_, composed while Britten was residing in the USA, was quite an assured operatic debut, and Auden's perky libretto chronicling the pioneering vision of the kindly giant lumberjack complimented the music well. Britten's own writing revealed some surprisingly convincing _Americana_ stylings, proving that he had absorbed his fair share of popular/folk/blues music when staying in America (as demonstrated by his four excellent cabaret songs composed around the same time).

Sadly, the opera never took off after its rather low-key New York premiere - reviews were largely negative and Britten withdrew the work right up until the final year of his life, relenting only when he made some amendments ahead of a planned recording and performances in the theatre.

_Paul Bunyan_ - operetta in two acts with prologue, after
the American folk story op.17 [Libretto: W.H. Auden]
(1941 - partly revised 1976):

with James Lawless (Paul Bunyan), Dan Dressen (Johnny Inkslinger) a.o. 
and the Chorus and Orchestra of the Plymouth Music Series, 
Minnesota/Philip Brunelle







_Peter Grimes_ was an immediate critical and commercial success and remains a _tour de force_. It was the first of Britten's numerous 'outsider figure' operas: the enigmatic character of the solitary fisherman Grimes was imaginatively depicted, as was the parochial and insular nature of the small, tightly-knit East Anglian coastal community which largely kept Grimes at arm's length. The exception was the schoolteacher Ellen Orford, whose innate kindness and tolerance provided an effective dramatic and emotional foil not just for Grimes in particular but also for the narrow-mindedness of the villagers in general.

The sea is another important element running through the work. Its turbulence or calm seems synonymous with Grimes's own precarious state of mind, and also in act one it is revealed how the community's collective equilibrium can be upset by the sea's sudden and unforgiving ferocity. In fact, water was to be a prominent feature in some of the other Britten stage works which followed.

_Peter Grimes_ - opera in three acts with prologue, after a poem
from the collection _The Borough_ by George Crabbe op.33
[Libretto: Montagu Slater] (1943-45):

with Peter Pears (Peter Grimes), Clare Watson (Ellen Orford)
a.o. and the Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera
House, Covent Garden/Benjamin Britten


----------



## Georgieva

*Frederick Delius - Orchestral Works*
Welsh National Opera Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## HerbertNorman

J.S. Brandenburg Concertos - Akademie Für Alte Musik - Berlin - Harmonia Mundi

I've always liked them , this is a very good recording ...


----------



## Philidor

His last major work.

*Serge Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances op. 45*

Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Verdi per due

opera duets

Roberto Alagna, Angela Gheorghiu

London Voices, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Claudio Abbado

Verdi: Aida
Verdi: I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi: I Masnadieri
Verdi: Libiamo, ne' lieti calici (from La Traviata)
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra


Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1998-02-25
Recording Venue: 16/20/22/23/25 February 1998, Jesus Christus Kirche, Dahlem Dahlem


----------



## Tsaraslondon

If anything has demonstrated the superiority of singers of the past, then it has been listening to this 2015 recording straight after five other older recordings. Only Kaufmann here can compare with the singers on those older sets, and even with him I'm not sure it's the right voice for the role. 

I bought this soon after it came out and quite enjoyed it at the time, but with the voices of Callas, Caballé, Freni, Dominguez, Simionato, Barbieri, Cossotto, Baltsa, Del Monaco, Tucker, Domingo, Carreras, Taddei, Gobbi and Cappucilli ringing fresh in my mind, it just pales in comparison. I doubt I'll listen to it again.


----------



## Georgieva

Symphony No. 9 In E Minor by Ralph Vaughan Williams; 
Sir Adrian Boult; The London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Canon Alla Ottava
Canon Alla Decima In Contrapunto Alla Terza
Canon Alla Duodecima In Contrapunto Alla Quinta
Canon Per Augmentationem In Contrariu Motu
Fuga A 3 Soggetti
Wenn Wir In Höchsten Nöthen Sein/Vor Deinen Thron Tret Ich Hiermit, Bwv 668
Passacaglia In C-Moll, BWV 582

**


----------



## Philidor

Happy birthday, Mr. Nørgård! - Yesterday he celebrated his 90th birthday.

*Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 (1972-75)*

Hedwig Rummel, alto
Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Tamás Vetö

















Imho, this recording from October 1982 is still the best one available - in spite of the recordings by Dausgaard and Segerstam.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Marseillaise & Other Favorites

Richard Leech (tenor), Sylvia McNair (soprano)

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Choir of St. David's Episcopal Church, Choir of St. Michael and All Angels, David Zinman


*For the French members if we have them: 



Bastille Day is the common name given in English-speaking countries to the national day of France, which is celebrated on 14 July each year.
*


----------



## espressivo dolente

Good morning, melomanes (or however you designate your position in our shared space/time continuum). Speaking of time, I have lots of that today for listening, beginning with :


----------



## Enthusiast

Tsaraslondon said:


> If anything has demonstrated the superiority of singers of the past, then it has been listening to this 2015 recording straight after five other older recordings. Only Kaufmann here can compare with the singers on those older sets, and even with him I'm not sure it's the right voice for the role.
> 
> I bought this soon after it came out and quite enjoyed it at the time, but with the voices of Callas, Caballé, Freni, Dominguez, Simionato, Barbieri, Cossotto, Baltsa, Del Monaco, Tucker, Domingo, Carreras, Taddei, Gobbi and Cappucilli ringing fresh in my mind, it just pales in comparison. I doubt I'll listen to it again.


This comes at a time when I have been thinking of concertante recordings from the past compared with newer ones. I do love many of the "great" concerto recordings from the past and do tend to find more modern accounts by the greatest of today to be less ... er ... big. Serkin or Fleisher vs. Hough or Andsnes in Beethoven, might be an example.

But I love many of the modern accounts, too, and believe many will come to be seen as great. Performance styles change and a variety of ways can work well with the best of the repertoire. You are comparing _voices _which is the area where these differences are perhaps most pronounced. But is it more than a matter of changing styles? Are the old voices really "better"?


----------



## Enthusiast

A strange coupling but two very desirable accounts of a much recorded Stravinsky work and an ultimate Tchaikovsky warhorse.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Sergei Prokofiev*
Cinderella, op. 87

*Alexander Glazunov*
The Seasons, op. 67

The Cleveland Orchestra (Cinderella)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (Seasons)
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> This comes at a time when I have been thinking of concertante recordings from the past compared with newer ones. I do love many of the "great" concerto recordings from the past and do tend to find more modern accounts by the greatest of today to be less ... er ... big. Serkin or Fleisher vs. Hough or Andsnes in Beethoven, might be an example.
> 
> But I love many of the modern accounts, too, and believe many will come to be seen as great. Performance styles change and a variety of ways can work well with the best of the repertoire. You are comparing _voices _which is the area where these differences are perhaps most pronounced. But is it more than a matter of changing styles? Are the old voices really "better"?


Short answer. Yes. Not only better voices, but a greater understanding of true Verdi style.

Listening in quick succession to recordings from, respectively, 1951, 1953, 1955, 1974 and 1980 illustrates this point better than any I could make. Anyone with ears can hear it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

espressivo dolente said:


> Good morning, melomanes (or however you designate your position in our shared space/time continuum). Speaking of time, I have lots of that today for listening, beginning with :
> 
> View attachment 171055


I always rather wish that Frederica Von Stade was the Mignon on this recording.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Xenophiliu said:


> *Sergei Prokofiev*
> Cinderella, op. 87
> 
> *Alexander Glazunov*
> The Seasons, op. 67
> 
> The Cleveland Orchestra (Cinderella)
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra (Seasons)
> Vladimir Ashkenazy


I used to have Ashkenazy's *Cinderella *on LP, but bought the Pletnev on CD, as it had had such great reviews. Now I rather miss the Ashkenazy. I think it was a much warmer performance.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kiki said:


> *Maurice Ravel*
> _Shéhérazade_
> *Sylvia McNair / Boston Symphony Orchestra / Seiji Ozawa* • 1995 • Philips
> 
> This is my dark horse Shéhérazade. Sylvia McNair is one of the most vivid story tellers, with great sensitivity and drama, not to mention a sweet, beautiful voice.
> 
> I am not so keen on the exotic (by 1995 standard) CD cover though. :lol:
> 
> I have now gone through all the Shéhérazade recordings that I have. I need to hunt down the Victoria de Los Angeles and the Barbara Hendricks...


That comes as a surprise to me. I wouldn't have thought McNair had the right voice. What is Susan Graham singing on this release? The Debussy and Britten are normally sung by sopranos.

I think you'll enjoy De Los Angeles and Hendricks. Both are among my favourite versions.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tsaraslondon said:


> Short answer. Yes. Not only better voices, but a greater understanding of true Verdi style.
> 
> Listening in quick succession to recordings from, respectively, 1951, 1953, 1955, 1974 and 1980 illustrates this point better than any I could make. Anyone with ears can hear it.


OK but I hear difference rather than necessarily better. But I'm not sure I know what "true Verdi style" is and wouldn't know how to differentiate it from"1950s Verdi style". I am not sure that back-to-back comparisons work well and prefer to give a performance its own space to do what it does and reflect on what that does for me. But, as I say, you may be right - I just find myself enjoying the best of both.


----------



## Philidor

Tsaraslondon said:


> but a greater understanding of true Verdi style.


That's really interesting. "True Verdi style" - you obviously know what this is. That's really great. Do you think the premiere in Kairo was in "true Verdi style"? Or rather in Milano on 8 Feb 1872? Or 1874 in Berlin?

But apologies, I am talking only about Aida ... Is the "true Verdi style" the same for, say, Nabucco, Traviata, Forza and Falstaff or are there slight differences?


Tsaraslondon said:


> Listening in quick succession to recordings from, respectively, 1951, 1953, 1955, 1974 and 1980 illustrates this point better than any I could make. Anyone with ears can hear it.


That's even more interesting. I think, you are speaking about these:

1951 - Mexico City, de Fabritiiis, Callas, del Monaco, Dominguez, Taddei
1952 - Studio, Erede, Tebaldi, del Monaco, Stignani, Protti
1953 - ?
1955 - Studio, Perlea, Milanov, Björling, Barbieri, Warren
1974 - Studio, Muti, Caballé, Domingo, Cossotto, Cappuccilli
1980? Do you mean 1979?
1979 - Studio, Karajan, Freni, Carreras, Baötsa, Cappuccilli

So you call del Monaco's singing "true Verdi style? But in 1951 he is singing his Romanza "Celeste Aida" ending in forte (to say the least), whilst Verdi wrote "pp morendo" in the score, which perfectly matches the orchestration at this place ... how can this be "true Verdi style"?

How do you estimate the 1928 recording under the baton of Carlo Sabajno? It is featuring Pertile as Radamès and Giannini as Aida ...

To my mind, it is more honest to speak of performance to one's liking instead of such thing as "true style" or religious categories as "truth". One called Böhm's Mozart "true Mozart style", Richter "true Bach style", Furtwängler "true Brahms style" ... tempora mutantur et nos in illis. Being open minded keep us young and awake.


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Dvořák.

*Antonín Dvořák: String Quartet No. 11 op. 61*

Quatuor Talich


----------



## Enthusiast

Disc 3 from this lovely set. The Rimsky-Korsakov, in particular, is a delight.


----------



## OCEANE

Carried on Richter's master series - Bach French Overture BWV 831 and others (live recording)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Philidor said:


> That's really interesting. "True Verdi style" - you obviously know what this is. That's really great. Do you think the premiere in Kairo was in "true Verdi style"? Or rather in Milano on 8 Feb 1872? Or 1874 in Berlin?
> 
> But apologies, I am talking only about Aida ... Is the "true Verdi style" the same for, say, Nabucco, Traviata, Forza and Falstaff or are there slight differences?
> 
> That's even more interesting. I think, you are speaking about these:
> 
> 1951 - Mexico City, de Fabritiiis, Callas, del Monaco, Dominguez, Taddei
> 1952 - Studio, Erede, Tebaldi, del Monaco, Stignani, Protti
> 1953 - ?
> 1955 - Studio, Perlea, Milanov, Björling, Barbieri, Warren
> 1974 - Studio, Muti, Caballé, Domingo, Cossotto, Cappuccilli
> 1980? Do you mean 1979?
> 1979 - Studio, Karajan, Freni, Carreras, Baötsa, Cappuccilli
> 
> So you call del Monaco's singing "true Verdi style? But in 1951 he is singing his Romanza "Celeste Aida" ending in forte (to say the least), whilst Verdi wrote "pp morendo" in the score, which perfectly matches the orchestration at this place ... how can this be "true Verdi style"?
> 
> How do you estimate the 1928 recording under the baton of Carlo Sabajno? It is featuring Pertile as Radamès and Giannini as Aida ...
> 
> To my mind, it is more honest to speak of performance to one's liking instead of such thing as "true style" or religious categories as "truth". One called Böhm's Mozart "true Mozart style", Richter "true Bach style", Furtwängler "true Brahms style" ... tempora mutantur et nos in illis. Being open minded keep us young and awake.


I'll be blunt then. None of the singers, except for Kaufmann, can sing as well as the majority of the singers on those older recordings. Their voices are just not that good.


----------



## OCEANE

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 171029
> 
> View attachment 171030


Thanks for sharing.
Kyung's Frank Sonata for Piano & Violin is my favourite version.


----------



## Rogerx

Bortnyansky - Sacred Concertos Volume 5

Russian State Symphonic Cappella, Valeri Polyansky





Bortnyansky: Sacred Concerto No. 30 - Uslyshi, Bozhe, hlas' moy
Bortnyansky: Sacred Concerto No. 31 - Vsi iazytsy vospleshchite rukami
Bortnyansky: Sacred Concerto No. 32 - Skazhi mi, Hospodi, konchinu moyu
Bortnyansky: Sacred Concerto No. 33 - Vskuyu priskorbna yesi, dusha moya
Bortnyansky: Sacred Concerto No. 34 - Da voskresnet Boh
Bortnyansky: Sacred Concerto No. 35 - Hosposdi, kto obitayet v zhilischchi Tvoyem?


----------



## MrTortoise

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E*

My first time listening to this work. Again, the adagio was especially rewarding!


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with (early) Delius

Violin Concerto (1916)
Piano Concerto (1899)
and more


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 in A, Op. 47, "Kreutzer Sonata"
Gruniaux, Haskil 

Slowly working my way down the Talk Classical most recommended chamber duos list.


----------



## Xenophiliu

Tsaraslondon said:


> I used to have Ashkenazy's *Cinderella *on LP, but bought the Pletnev on CD, as it had had such great reviews. Now I rather miss the Ashkenazy. I think it was a much warmer performance.


Yes, Ashkenazy's may be my favorite recording of *Cinderella*. It has been a while since I have heard Previn, though, and I haven't crossed paths with Rozhdestvensky yet.


----------



## OCEANE

Finished Symphonies No. 1 & 2 at the earlier time.

For Mahler, I won't stick to one or two versions but tend to explore different performances
Chailly's Mahler cycle is one of the few cycles that I often listen to it wholly and love very much.


----------



## espressivo dolente

Tsaraslondon said:


> I always rather wish that Frederica Von Stade was the Mignon on this recording.


I concur, Flicka'd be a more apposite choice.


----------



## Enthusiast

It's been a while. Still, I seem to listen to it at least once a year. It never fails me!


----------



## OCEANE

Symphony No. 3 - playing now.....the longest and my deepest loved one.


----------



## Philidor

Tsaraslondon said:


> None of the singers, except for Kaufmann, can sing as well as the majority of the singers on those older recordings. Their voices are just not that good.


But the voice and the ability to sing are two different things, would you agree?

Bergonzi did not have a first class voice, but he used it to the maximum with tremendous results.
Pavarotti had one of the best voices in last century (in his discipline), but he was far away from Bergonzi's art of using the voice.


----------



## Georgieva

Honorables Mesdames et Messieurs,
Bonne Fete Nationale! 

Mireille Mathieu singing La Marseillaise (with lyrics) - YouTube





In order to keep good balance and specially for Philidor I will do me best to find really special record for 03.10.2022


----------



## Rogerx

Piano Quartet: Mozart, Brahms, Mahler

Skride Piano Quartet

Baiba Skride, Lise Berthaud, Harriet Krijgh, Lauma Skride


Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
Mahler: Piano Quartet (in one movement) in A minor
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "Il due Baroni di Roccazzurra" (Rojati/Nuova Era)
Salieri - Sinfonia Veneziana (Bamert/Chandos)
Viotti - Violin Concerto #22 (Wallfisch/Helios)*


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Enthusiast said:


> OK but I hear difference rather than necessarily better. But I'm not sure I know what "true Verdi style" is and wouldn't know how to differentiate it from"1950s Verdi style". I am not sure that back-to-back comparisons work well and prefer to give a performance its own space to do what it does and reflect on what that does for me. But, as I say, you may be right - I just find myself enjoying the best of both.


"True Verdi style" was probably a bit lazy of me, but I do think comparative listening projects can be instructive and entertaining. After all, BBC Radio's _Building a LIbrary _programme has run for over 60 years now, so is obviously still popular. My conclusion, after my mini listening session was that all the first five recordings I listened to had something that would make me want to come back to them, where the most recent did not, despite the excellence of the sound and Pappano's conducting. My main reason for this is that the singing (this is after all opera, and Italian opera at that) on the Pappano is not that good.


----------



## Philidor

Georgieva said:


> In order to keep good balance and specially for Philidor I will do me best to find really special record for 03.10.2022


Thank you very much, dear Georgieva! 

If I might utter a wish, I'd opt for Haydn op. 76, 3, Hindemith's "Die Ouvertüre zum 'Fliegenden Holländer', wie sie eine schlechte Kurkapelle morgens um 7 am Brunnen vom Blatt spielt" or Kagel's "Der Tribun" - 10 marches to fail victory.


----------



## Philidor

Tsaraslondon said:


> I do think comparative listening projects can be instructive and entertaining.


We fully agree here.


----------



## Baxi

_NP:_

IMO a really good recording.








(1992)


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Don Quixote & Till Eulenspiegel

Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Enthusiast

Pregardien sings beautifully and having the accompaniment on guitar rather than piano suits the hot weather!


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Shostakovich: String Quartets 1&2. Fitzwilliam String Quartet. Decca.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, Four Orchestral Pieces, Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## Philidor

Now again Beethoven.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 G major op. 58*

Krystian Zimerman, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Klavierman

Superbly played and recorded.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Georgieva said:


> Honorables Mesdames et Messieurs,
> Bonne Fete Nationale!


When she sings that, I feel like I can be français, just for one day.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*William Walton* (1902-1983) Oldham, Lancashire, England
_Symphony No. 1 in B minor_ (1935)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Adrian Boult
Recorded live at the Royal Festival Hall, London, *3rd December 1975*
Performance duration - _40 minutes


*Intermission 1*_ - 20 minutes (and a large glass of Scotch (Talisker 12 year old) and a corned beef and Branston Pickle crusty roll


*Tōru Takemitsu *(1930-1996) Minato, Tokyo, Japan
_From Me Is What You Call Time_ (1990)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis
Recorded live at the Proms, The Royal Albert Hall London, *15th August 1993*
Performance duration -_ 30 minutes, 38 seconds



*Intermission 2*_ - 30 minutes (Chinese style chicken wings and legs, BBQ'd and 2 Angelo Poretti Italian premium beers)



*William Walton *
Symphony No. 1

BBC National Orchestra Of Wales, Tadaaki Otaka
Recorded live at The Royal Albert Hall, London, *27th July 1993*
Performance duration - 46 minutes, 02 seconds


Prompted by the recent regular BBC Radio 3 Record Review/Building a Library Saturday morning broadcast on Walton's first symphony, I have been listening to the many recordings of this work in in my collection and today turned to 2 CDs that came with the BBC Music Magazine that I occasionally buy.

A very enjoyable 2 hours or so - Adrian Boult as ever finds the essence of the written music, and brings no ego or oversized personality - you just get the music perfectly conveyed, which is more than enough in the first place!

The late Takemitsu work is a very welcome and apposite interlude, and this live performance is one of my favourites.

I don't know why more is not said about Tadaaki Otaka's powerful direction of this live Walton 1 - I think it's up there with all the best performances. There's a live _fission_ that is understandable with a hot London July concert in the often humid RAH.

THE PROMS START TOMORROW AND I'M GETTING TO QUITE A FEW!


----------



## Kiki

Tsaraslondon said:


> That comes as a surprise to me. I wouldn't have thought McNair had the right voice. What is Susan Graham singing on this release? The Debussy and Britten are normally sung by sopranos.
> 
> I think you'll enjoy De Los Angeles and Hendricks. Both are among my favourite versions.


At the end of the day, it was the subtle sensitivity in McNair's singing that won me over, but I have to admit I didn't expected that before I heard it.

Susan Grahm sang the Debussy La damoiselle élue cantata.

The de los Angelis should be easy to find, but the Hendricks has gone out of print a long time ago. They are voices that I like a lot. And as most (?) collectors will say, the recording that I don't have must be the "best" one. 😅


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Cello Concerto

Zuill Bailey (cello)

Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra, Jun Märkl


Dvořák: In Nature's Realm Overture, Op. 91
Dvořák: The Water Goblin, Op. 107 (B195)


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Kiki said:


> At the end of the day, it was the subtle sensitivity in McNair's singing that won me over, but I have to admit I didn't expected that before I heard it.
> 
> Susan Grahm sang the Debussy La damoiselle élue cantata.
> 
> The de los Angelis should be easy to find, but the Hendricks has gone out of print a long time ago. They are voices that I like a lot. And as most (?) collectors will say, the recording that I don't have must be the "best" one. 😅


I managed to get a second hand copy of the Hendricks on Amazon not that long ago, but it also seems to be available as a download.


----------



## Enthusiast

The 2nd disc from this set. The Mozart is particularly good.


----------



## Kiki

*Sofia Gubaidulina*
_Concerto for Viola and Orchestra_
*Yuri Bashmet / Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre / Valery Gergiev* • 2002 • DG

Exotic! Bashmet's playing is as intense as ever.


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with today's special French 
*Rubinstein plays Debussy Prelude pour le piano*


----------



## Philidor

Next Beethoven.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 F major op. 68 ("Pastoral")*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Bachtoven 1

This was released on April 1, but it's no joke!


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Adam: Toreador. Jo, Aler, and Trempont. Cond. Bonynge. Orchestra of Welsh National Opera. London.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Faramundo

cd number 8 : Brahms Symphony nr 1 + Variations on a theme by Haydn.
It made this day cooler and brilliant.


----------



## espressivo dolente

Up next, turning to my turntable :










Skrowaczewski was a most interesting, long-lived Polish-born conductor (1923-2017) and composer himself of a Clarinet Concerto I've yet to hear.


----------



## Enthusiast

An old favourite.


----------



## Malx

A couple of very enjoyable Quartet recordings, both from around the time of WWII - the Bridge from 1939 and the Korngold from 1945.
*Bridge, String Quartet No 4 - Goldner String Quartet.

Korngold, String Quartet No 3 - Doric String Quartet.

















*


----------



## Bourdon

Bruckner

Symphony No.6


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

What a great symphonist Lutoslawski was


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc

Joseph Joachim, Eugène Ysaÿe, Pablo de Sarasate, Stanislaw Barcewicz, Bernhard Dessau, Paul Viardot, Arnold Rosé, Henri Marteau, Fritz Kreisler, Jan Kubelík, Willy Burmester, Jacques Thibaud, Marie Hall, Franz von Vécsey, Joseph Szigeti, Karol Gregorowicz


----------



## opus55

Johann Wilhelm Wilms
Harpsichord/Piano Concertos
Ronald Brautigam, forte piano
Kölner Akademie | Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## MrTortoise

*Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne (parts 4 and 5)
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas brasileiras No. 5*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Goldberg Variations*


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Excellent music, very committed playing, merely adequate sound.


----------



## starthrower

Lovely first quartet by Egon Wellesz. It needs an updated recording on CD as do several of his others. But I'm enjoying this old mono recording for now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Symphony No. 2*

Steinberg and the Pittsburgh Symphony.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Delius & Vaughan Williams: Orchestral Works


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various operas part two -
_TRoL_ tonight, with _AH_ to follow in the morning.​
Buoyed by the success of _Peter Grimes_, Britten's next two operas followed in successive years. Both works were composed for chamber forces which meant that the self-contained English Opera Group (formed by Britten, John Piper, Joan Cross, Peter Pears, Eric Crozier and Anne Wood after seceding from the faction-ridden Saddler's Wells Opera) had minimal logistical hassles and therefore could perform in smaller venues anywhere in the country, almost like strolling players.

_The Rape of Lucretia_ is a stark story of one man heartlessly abusing his royal status and his victim who would sacrifice her life rather than live with shame.

In a camp outside Rome, three army commanders, Junius, Collatinus and the king's son, Sextus Tarquinius, discuss the current state of immorality amongst Rome's womenfolk. Collatinus declares that his wife Lucretia is a paragon of virtue. Privately egged on by Junius (who has been cuckolded himself), Prince Tarquinius resolves to test Collatinus's assertion by attempting to seduce Lucretia and rides out during the night.

Tarquinius arrives at Lucretia's house very late and, after being given food and drink, is offered him a spare room. Lucretia bids him goodnight. Later, crazed with desire, Tarquinius enters Lucretia's bedroom and kisses her. Half asleep, Lucretia believes her husband has returned and accepts the kiss but when she properly wakes she shrieks in indignation. His advances spurned, an angry Tarquinius resorts to force.

Tarquinius is seen returning to the camp early next morning by Junius, who then goes with Collatinus to see Lucretia. After being told everything, Collantius assures his wife that her virtue is undiminished. Outwardly composed but feeling irrevocably dishonoured, Lucretia insists on stabbing herself. The two generals then resolve to rebel against Tarquinius and his father.

_The Rape of Lucretia_ - chamber opera in two acts with prologue,
after the play _Le Viol de Lucrèce_ by André Obey op.37
[Libretto: Ronald Duncan] (1945-46):

with Janet Baker (Lucretia), Benjamin Luxon (Tarquinius)
a.o. and the English Chamber Orchestra/Benjamin Britten







To a certain extent _Albert Herring_ can be considered to be the comedy equivalent of _Peter Grimes_. As with _PG_, the setting is a village in East Anglia (the original story was set in Normandy) where civic ritual, parochialism and small-minded tittle-tattle go hand-in-hand, and the eponymous character is another who doesn't really fit in - albeit for far different reasons to Peter Grimes, of course.

Looking for a maiden virtuous enough to be elected May Queen for the upcoming spring festival, the selection committee draws a blank as it becomes obvious that all of the candidates are ill-qualified based on the various reports relating to their amorous exploits. For want of any other alternative one member proposes that Albert Herring - a bashful, mollycoddled 20-something greengrocer's son - is elected May King instead, and the others acquiesce.

The committee go to the greengrocer's shop. Albert's overbearing mother, no doubt attracted by the cash prize of £25 in gold sovereigns, browbeats her unenthusiastic son to agree. During the May Day festivities Albert feels awkward in his white costume and is tongue-tied by all the fuss. Sid the butcher's boy and his girlfriend notice this, so Sid secretly spikes Albert's soft drink with rum. The unknowing Albert suddenly likes the taste and downs the tumbler quickly, but after some more 'lemonade' he is asked to make a speech which he tipsily struggles with due to hiccoughs.

Later, when on his way back to the shop, Albert overhears Sid and his girlfriend discussing him in a sympathetic but condescending way. Nettled by this and emboldened by the effects of the rum he slips away for a night of frolics, determined to spend as much of the prize money as he can before his mother can get her hands on it.

By next morning Albert has failed to return home. The assembled company become anxious when Albert's crushed May King garland is found on the road leading out of the village. They then fear the worst when some children think they saw what could be Albert's body at the bottom of a well, but suddenly a bedraggled Albert turns up. Relief gives way to shocked outrage as Albert gleefully explains that he spent £3 of the prize money drinking in various pubs, giving as good as he got in a drunken brawl and pretty much having the time of his life. The villagers, especially Albert's mother, are appalled by this litany of debauchery, but an unrepentant Albert (who had actually given a somewhat embellished account of his exploits) clearly considers all the hoo-ha to be a liberating turning point in his life - he knows that he has finally cut the apron strings by upsetting his mother and will be seen by everybody else in a new light from now on.

_Albert Herring_ - comic chamber opera in three acts,
loosely based on theshort story _Le Rosier de Mme. 
Husson_ by Guy de Maupassant op.39
[Libretto: Eric Crozier] (1946-47):
​


----------



## sAmUiLc

Concerto


----------



## Floeddie

*Jeff Beal - House of Cards Symphony (2017)
*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky


----------



## sAmUiLc

Khachaturian


----------



## Yabetz

Mahler's Kindertotenlieder


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms String Sextets #1 and #2









Schumann Symphony #2 and Overture Genoveva


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still only organ music here! (apart from some metal in the car) Cesar Franck now. Some slow and long chorales. I love the organ this guy plays!!!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Concerto


----------



## OCEANE

Enthusiast said:


> An old favourite.


Thanks for sharing
This old album and still my reference of Bach VC bought me so much good time


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Op.18 No.6--a wonderful performance and recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I used to have it on LP and loved it. Now remastered in great, warm sound and with added bonus of absolutely delightful Siegfried Idyll. I read somewhere that it was actually Walter Weller, then the concertmaster, who led the selected musicians of VPO, which is very possible. It is very intimate and so unlike Solti we know: Solti is great but not in that way.


----------



## espressivo dolente

First listen for this recording, engineering is insanely good, maybe the best I have ever heard; generous too, at 82:15 it just may be the longest disc in my collection! But performance so far seems as if straight-jacketed, most of these works are supposed to be capital F Fun, so I hope proceedings will loosen-up a bit.


----------



## jambo

Last night and this morning. The Herbert was really enjoyable, some great music. I also really liked the Tennstedt Mahler 5th and the fantastic Busoni Piano Concerto. Quite the epic.

*Herbert: *Panamericana (orch: Otto Langey)
*Herbert: *American Fantasy
*Herbert: *Irish Rhapsody
*Herbert: *Naughty Marietta - Selections (arr: Harold Sanford)
*Herbert: *The Fortune Teller - Selections (arr: Otto Langey)

Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia "Pops" Orchestra
1952
-

*Wagner: *Parsifal (Excerpts)

Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra
1955
-

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 5 in

Klaus Tennstedt
London Philharmonic Orchestra
-

*Busoni: *Piano Concerto in C major, Op. 39

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)
Mark Elder
The City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
1999


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 33*

_BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Tadaaki Otaka









_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'*

_London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado_
Recorded: 1984-02-22
Recording Venue: St. John's, Smith Square


----------



## SearsPoncho

Dvorak - Symphony #8 - Kubelik/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Kiki

*Sofia Gubaidulina*
_"In tempus praesens" Concerto for Violin and Orchestra_
*Anne-Sophie Mutter / London Symphony Orchestra / Valery Gergiev* • 2008 • DG

Mesmerising!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

CD06
Symphonie Nr.22 Es-Dur
Symphonie Nr.23 G-Dur
. Symphonie Nr.24 D-Dur
Symphonie Nr.25 C-Dur



Antal Dorati / Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## OCEANE

Finished Symphonies No. 4 & 5


----------



## OCEANE

Impressed by Currentzis' unique interpretation very much.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
Wind Quintet, Op. 26
New York Wind Quintet*










I think this is the only recording I own of this work and, thankfully, it's a good one. 8) Arnie really had a penchant for writing elastic harmonies and rhythms. It reminds me of walking down a corridor of nothing but funhouse mirrors and I mean this in a positive way. This almost schizophrenic, rapidly morphing musical world is unlike anything I've heard.

Next up something a bit more consonant:

*Berlioz
Harold en Italie, Op. 16
Antoine Tamestit, viola
Les Musiciens du Louvre
Marc Minkowski*


----------



## MrTortoise

*Rachmoninov - Piano concerto No. 3*
Yunchan Lim - final round of the Cliburn competition

Had to check it out to hear what the buzz was about. Yeah, it really is all that, and a bag of chips.


----------



## tortkis

Sylvano Bussotti (1931-2021): Four Pianos (Stradivarius)


----------



## MusicSybarite

Floeddie said:


> *Jeff Beal - House of Cards Symphony (2017)
> *


----------



## OCEANE

Lovely Lute Music of Lord Herbert 1640
Lute: Pau O'Dette


----------



## Rogerx

Masters of the German Baroque

Disc 1


----------



## Bruce

A single work for me tonight, *Berlioz's *Romeo & Juliet, Op. 17 - Rosalind Elias, Cesare Valletti, Giorgio Tozzi with Charles Munch conducting the Boston SO.

One of my favorite recordings.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Delius
The Walk to the Paradise Garden
Hallé
Barbirolli*



















Composed over 1900-1901, A Village Romeo and Juliet is the first extended work of Delius' maturity -- the first in which his musical language is confidently, complexly congruent with his personal vision. And if that vision deepened into an impersonal Nietzschian wisdom as the century moved on, A Village Romeo looms as the unique moment in Delius' work in which Romantic love is portrayed with passionate directness. On that score, the verismo-cum-Wagner working out of Koanga (musically motivated, in any case, by Delius' absorption in the indigenous Black music of the American south) before, and Margot la rouge after, hardly rates. In the later works, human affections are jaded or compromised (e.g., Cynara ["I have been faithful to thee, Cynara! in my fashion"]) or the adulterous affair atmospherically sketched in the first part of Fennimore and Gerda (1909-1910), his last opera, in which the happy ending is gratuitous and unconvincing. And after the extended duet, which A Village Romeo largely is, the only other love duet in Delius' ripest style is that between Zarathustra and "Life" in the third movement of A Mass of Life (1904-1905)! In his adaptation of Swiss poet and novelist Gottfried Keller's novella Romeo und Julia auf dem Dorfe, Delius -- with the dubious help of the numismatist and litterateur Charles F. Keary -- shows the lovers Sali and Vrenchen first as children before presenting them at length as mutually absorbed teenage naïfs, thereby investing their attraction with an aura of fore-doomed innocence. As fine as their final rapturous duet and Liebestod are, however, Delius entrusts the supreme expression of their love to the orchestra in the often-excerpted interlude known as The Walk to the Paradise Garden linking the tumultuous fair scene with the couple's startled arrival at the Paradise Garden tavern, hangout of bohemians, vagabonds, riffraff, and the Dark Fiddler who haunts the children. Technically, it allows the music to flow seamlessly, prompting the mind's eye to a vision of the lovers alone with their love, as the scene is shifted behind the curtain. A motivically knit rhapsody, it melds the children's ecstatic passion with the serene impersonality of nature -- in passages foreshadowing Summer Night on the River (1911) and On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring (1912) -- with incandescent poignance. Curiously, this interlude, often cited as the heart and distillation of A Village Romeo, was composed and added to the score only in 1906 and is usually heard in Sir Thomas Beecham's arrangement for reduced orchestra.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]


----------



## OCEANE

Haydn Piano Trio No. 39 & Cello Concerto No. 1 (Jean-Guihen Queyras's cello sounds beautifully in the Adagio)


----------



## Rogerx

Kozeluch: Piano Trios, Vol. 3

Trio 1790



Kozeluch: Piano Trio P.IX:11 in C minor
Kozeluch: Piano Trio P.IX:12 in F major
Kozeluch: Piano Trio P.IX:8 in A major


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

*Rautavaara: *Symphony No.7 "Angel of Light"


----------



## Georgieva

Priceless


----------



## Faramundo

I've just listened to CD1 and it's great ! Fresh and energetic too.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Adam: La Jolie Fille de Gand

Queenland Symp Orchestra, Andrew Mogrelia


----------



## 13hm13

Vivaldi - Complete Concertos & Symphonies for Strings Vol. 1


----------



## 13hm13

Vivaldi - Complete Concertos & Symphonies for Strings Vol. 2


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Being happy with Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 C major KV 467 ("Elvira Madigan")*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction


----------



## Georgieva

Friday special 
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto #2, op. 126


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Symphony 1
Gielen/SWR SO
Finished up Gielen Edition Vol 5 and onto Vol 6. Now we’re getting into the good stuff









Rachmaninov - Preludes
Hayroudinoff









Bach - English Suites 1-3
Suzuki, harpsichord


----------



## OCEANE

Frank Sonata for Piano and Violin
There are so many talent and skillful violinists while Isabelle Faust always impresses me.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Steve Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Steve Reich & Musicians
live, 1988 Utrecht, Netherlands
On CD-R


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Enthusiast

OCEANE said:


> Thanks for sharing
> This old album and still my reference of Bach VC bought me so much good time


I must be older than you! There were two or more different LPs dipped into for this disc. If I remember correctly, there was a double concerto where Edo de Waart was the conductor (which I think I preferred to this one) and also different Grumiaux accounts of the two violin concertos. Some precious recordings just cannot be found these days!


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy & Ibert: Orchestral Works

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch

Debussy: La Mer
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Debussy: Printemps, suite for piano 4 hands or orchestra, L. 61
Debussy: Trois Nocturnes: Nuages
Debussy: Trois Nocturnes: Nuages et Fêtes
Ibert: Escales


----------



## Merl

There were some excellent performances in that almost complete New Vlach Naxos set. This performance of the 10th was particularly good. The 14th isn't wasn't as strong but OK.


----------



## haziz

*Bizet - L' Arlésienne & Carmen Orchestral Suites*

_Les Musiciens du Louvre & Chœur de l’opéra de Lyon
Marc Minkowski









_


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Masters of the German Baroque
> 
> Disc 1


 



Es ist g'nug wonderfully sung by 

Greta De Reyghere (soprano) 
Recently listened to all the Deutsche Kantaten that are (most of them) in the box you have


----------



## Tsaraslondon

*Alzira *has the reputation of being Verdi's worst opera, but, in a committed performance such as this, it can still make an impression and is at least worth an occasional outing.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: *Keyboard Suites*
Glenn Gould, piano (mid-'50s to mid-'70s)

I don't usually find Gould all that palatable in Bach, but I've been in the right mood for these. Aside from his mutilations of some of the sarabandes (some of which are barely recognizable behind his erratic ornamentation, fast tempi, and at times unlyrical use of detached articulation), these recordings have some merits. Too often, I hear Gould and not Bach (and I'm not just talking about the humming!). At the very least, they present a fresh look at a revered composer, something to challenge my own view of how these should sound. If his playing wasn't so charismatic and self-confident, I think it would have been dismissed a long time ago. However, despite taking a controversial approach to Bach's keyboard music, Gould sticks to his guns and delivers a vision of Bach which he is able to justify on his own terms. 

Though Gould became famous for his Bach, I found him even more at home in his Hindemith recording (1966 and 1973).








Especially the third sonata, with the finale's big fugue. 

So despite the general distaste I have against Gould's Bach, I still hang on to his recordings and take them out every once in a while because he does bring something to the table, even if it's something I generally disagree with. My apologies to the Gould fans here; it's nothing personal.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé & La Valse

Orchestre et Choeur de l'Opéra National de Paris, Philippe Jordan


----------



## Bourdon

C.P.E Bach

Magnificat WQ 215


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Xenophiliu

*Sir Arthur Sullivan*
Overtures & Choruses


----------



## espressivo dolente

Dulova (and _Gramophone_) are spot-on. This is surely _the_ recording to own of Fauré's _Nocturnes; _one has the impression Thyssens-Valentin lived in each of them, such is her knowledge of these works and their inner voicings, sensitively conveyed and not merely prissy, like some performances. I'm going to have to acquire her other recordings as well. This recording is truly extraordinary.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Rossini (arranged by Wenzel Sedlak)- The Barber of Seville (highlights) - Netherlands Wind Ensemble

Bugs Bunny would approve.


----------



## Bourdon

*Xenakis








*


----------



## Philidor

Premiered 100 years ago - 15 July 1912. The composer at the keys.

*Sergej Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1 D-flat major op. 10*

Andrej Gavrilov, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle










This one is among my top 2 or top 3 recordings for this work. (Richter ...)


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer & Symphonie Op. 20

Véronique Gens (soprano)

Orchestre National de Lille, Alexandre Bloch


----------



## OCEANE

Monsalvat said:


> Johann Sebastian Bach: *Keyboard Suites*
> Glenn Gould, piano (mid-'50s to mid-'70s)
> 
> I don't usually find Gould all that palatable in Bach, but I've been in the right mood for these. Aside from his mutilations of some of the sarabandes (some of which are barely recognizable behind his erratic ornamentation, fast tempi, and at times unlyrical use of detached articulation), these recordings have some merits. Too often, I hear Gould and not Bach (and I'm not just talking about the humming!). At the very least, they present a fresh look at a revered composer, something to challenge my own view of how these should sound. If his playing wasn't so charismatic and self-confident, I think it would have been dismissed a long time ago. However, despite taking a controversial approach to Bach's keyboard music, Gould sticks to his guns and delivers a vision of Bach which he is able to justify on his own terms.
> 
> Though Gould became famous for his Bach, I found him even more at home in his Hindemith recording (1966 and 1973).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially the third sonata, with the finale's big fugue.
> 
> So despite the general distaste I have against Gould's Bach, I still hang on to his recordings and take them out every once in a while because he does bring something to the table, even if it's something I generally disagree with. My apologies to the Gould fans here; it's nothing personal.


Thanks for sharing and I share your views on Gould's Bach.
I've listened to Gould's Bach a lot but never fully agree with his approach, particularly his tempo in French & English Suites. On the other hand, I'm so impressed by his Bach Six Partitas. IMHO, not all the fresh or unconventional interpretations of music are justifiable but Gould's Bach stands. Probably I'm just incapable of understanding him all.

P.S. This is my loved version of French Suites and I believe in Koroliov's Interpretation


----------



## premont

Enthusiast said:


> I must be older than you! There were two or more different LPs dipped into for this disc. If I remember correctly, there was a double concerto where Edo de Waart was the conductor (which I think I preferred to this one) and also different Grumiaux accounts of the two violin concertos. Some precious recordings just cannot be found these days!


That's right. The double violin concerto with Koji Toyoda second violin, Waart conducting, and the two violin concertos with Leppard conducting.


----------



## Enthusiast

premont said:


> That's right. The double violin concerto with Koji Toyoda second violin, Waart conducting, and the two violin concertos with Leppard conducting.


Exactly! I think I marginally prefer them to the ones issued on the disc I have now. Only the violin and oboe concerto on my disc comes from those collections. Have you seen those recordings anywhere? Digital would be fine.


----------



## Philidor

I feel that the time has come to start a new listening cycle for Per Nørgård's miraculous symphonies.

*Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 1 "Sinfonia austera" (1953-55, rev. 1956)*

Wiener Philharmoniker
Sakari Oramo


----------



## Enthusiast

The other day I listened to the LSO Live Falstaff (which is surprisingly good IMO) but today I thought I'd hear the old classic Karajan.


----------



## OCEANE

Piano Concerto No. 4 & 5 (BWV 1055-1056)
David Fray acts as soloist and conductor. It's a serious performance but a bit too romantic IMHO.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21/ Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'


Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2021-07-10
Recording Venue: Festspielhaus, Baden-Bade


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Shostakovich: String Quartets 3&4. Fitzwilliam String Quartet. Decca.


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Dvořák's chamber music.

*Antonín Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 F minor op. 65*

Suk Trio


----------



## OCEANE

Farinelli Arias


----------



## Enthusiast

Rachmaninov 2nd symphony - an excellent performance by Jansons.


----------



## Vasks

*Francisco Corselli - Overture to "Il Farnace" (Moreno/Glossa)
Giovanni Platti - Cello Sonata in G minor (Ensemble Cordia/Brilliant)
Giacomo Facco - Concerto in E, Op. 1, No. 3 (L'arte dell'arco/Deutsche Harmonia mundi)
Domenico Scarlatti - Three Sonatas [L.387, 352 & 384] (Kipnis/EMI)
Arcangelo Corelli - Concerto Grosso in F, Op. 6, No. 9 (Rolla/Hungaraton)*


----------



## premont

Enthusiast said:


> Exactly! I think I marginally prefer them to the ones issued on the disc I have now. Only the violin and oboe concerto on my disc comes from those collections. Have you seen those recordings anywhere? Digital would be fine.


JPC seems to list these recordings here:

Johann Sebastian Bach: Violinkonzerte BWV 1041-1043 (CD) – jpc


----------



## haziz

I don't listen to Mahler too often outside of his 2nd and 4th symphonies. I have over the years found his 1st and 5th symphonies listenable.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various operas part three.​
_Billy Budd_ is considered by many Brittenites to be his operatic crowning glory, even topping _Peter Grimes_. The story of the good-natured but unworldly young sailor who is undone by the unintentional killing of the sadistic Master-at-Arms who had it in for him and the lingering guilt of the officer who condemned him to hang is powerful stuff. Britten conjures up the stifling, tense atmosphere below deck as effectively as he depicts the prevailing wind and open sea above it, and the three principal characters are wonderfully vivid.

The opera was another resounding success, and Britten's place at the forefront of British music was assured - the day before Elizabeth II's coronation in 1953 he was made a Companion of Honour at the age of 39 (much to the chagrin of various factions within the establishment who resented what they thought was a fast-track to prominence), and to this day he remains the youngest recipient.

_Billy Budd_ - opera in four acts with prologue and epilogue,
after the novella by Herman Melville op.50 [Libretto:
E.M. Forster/Eric Crozier] (1949-51):
​
By 1953 the 39 year-old Britten was arguably the UK's leading composer, but he had acquired enemies amongst the reactionaries within the establishment. This faction deemed Britten and his music to be 'too clever by half', and that he had been elevated to his lofty position prematurely and without any genuine justification.

Furthermore, Britten was resented for his homosexuality, and his war-time pacifistic stance and numerous left-leaning associations were regarded with suspicion. Becoming the youngest ever Companion of Honour must have annoyed the stuffed-shirts even more. And how they must have collectively gagged on their Chateau d'Expensive when they found out that Britten the Queer Conchie Upstart had received a commission to write an opera specifically for the forthcoming celebrations surrounding the coronation of Elizabeth II, but then gleefully savoured a much sweeter cup when he got what they thought to be a long-overdue comeuppance as a result.

The opera was _Gloriana._ It focussed on the allegorical relationship between Queen Elizabeth I and the Earl of Essex, and it failed for two reasons. First of all, the majority of the bigwigs which made up the audience at the Royal Gala premiere at Covent Garden would in all likelihood have preferred a champagne and lobster-fuelled jolly at the Savoy Grill rather than being bored to death at the opera house all evening. Secondly, those who actually were looking forward to an opera based on Lizzie 2's illustrious Tudor ancestor were probably expecting a dazzling ultra-patriotic pageant extolling the glorious reign of the Virgin Queen in particular and the everlasting might of this scepter'd isle in general. What they got instead was an unadorned depiction of a notoriously capricious human being who was torn between marriage to her nation while harbouring a deep desire for a dashing but dangerous courtier.

_Gloriana_ was never destined to go down well with the assembled great and good, however indifferent they may have been towards opera in the first place, and amidst the fallout the art critics also got their knives out. Britten was obviously piqued by it all - of his ten 'proper' operas it was only one of three which he never recorded himself: the others being his first, _Paul Bunyan, _which he suppressed, and his last, _Death in Venice,_ when his health was irrevocably failing.

It may have been a simple case of the right work for the wrong time and place but Britten had undoubtedly miscalculated. That said, _Gloriana_'s no-holds-barred portrayal of the queen's foibles and its convincing recreation of Elizabethan-era musical forms have stood the test of time far better than if he or anyone else had simply dished up the kind of syrupy, jingoistic guff that was presumed to have been more in keeping with the mood of the occasion. For a short time Britten's naysayers were cock-a-hoop, but with his next opera return to critical favour was restored. That Companion of Honour medal was to sit comfortably around his neck after all.

_Gloriana_ - opera in three acts, after the biographical book
_Elizabeth and Essex: A Tragic History _by Lytton Strachey
op.53 [Libretto: William Plomer] (1952-53):









(same recording etc. but the later Decca _Gramophone 
Awards Collection_ re-release)​


----------



## Coach G

This week I've been listening to (mostly) Fritz Reiner at home and in the car:

1. *Dvorak*: _Symphony #9 "New World"; Carnival Overture_; *Smetana*: _The Bartered Bride Overture_; *Weinberger*: _Polka and Fugue from Schwande_ (Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra) recorded in Chicago, 1955, 1956 & 1957 RCA Living Stereo
2. *Johann Strauss Jr*: _Morning Papers; Emperor Waltz; On the Beautiful Blue Danube_; *Weber*: _Invitation to Dance_; *Richard Strauss*: _Waltzes_ from _Der Ronenkavelier_; *Josef Strauss*: _Village Swallows_; *Johann Strauss Jr*.: _Vienna Blood_; _Roses from the South_; _Treasure Waltz_; _Thunder and Lightning_ (Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra) recorded in Chicago, 1957 & 1960 RCA Living Stereo
3. *de Falla*: _El Amor Brujo_; _Three-Cornered Hat_; _La Vida Breve_; *Albeniz*: _Iberia, Book 2: Triano_; *Granados*: _Goyescas: Intermezzo_; *Albeniz*: _Iberia, Book 1 : Fete-Dieu a Seville_; _Iberia, Book 4: Navarra_ (Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra w/Leontyne Price, soprano on _El Amor Brujo_) recorded in Chicago, 1963 & 1958 RCA Living Stereo
4. *Bartok*: _Concerto for Orchestra_; _Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_; _Hungarian Sketches_ (Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra) recorded in Chicago, 1955 & 1958 RCA Living Stereo
5. *Hovhaness*: _Symphony #2 "Mysterious Mountain"_; *Stravinsky*; _The Fairy's Kiss_; *Prokofiev*: _Lieutenant Kije Suite_ (Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra) recorded in Chicago, 1957 & 1958 RCA Living Stereo
6. *Prokofiev*: _Alexander Nevsky_ (Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/Rosalind Elias, mezzo-soprano; *Khachaturian*: _Violin Concerto_ (Pierre Monteux/Boston Symphony Orchestra w/Leonid Kagan, violin) recorded in Chicago and in Boston, 1959 & 1958 RCA Living Stereo
7. *Tchaikovsky*: _Piano Concerto #1_; _Excerts from_ _The Nutcracker_ (Fritz Reiner/Chicago Symphony Orchestra w/Emil Gilels, piano on _Piano Concerto #1_) recorded in Chicago, 1955 & 1959 RCA Living Stereo
8. *Verdi*: _Requiem_ (Fritz Reiner/Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra w/Leontyne Price, soprana; Rosalind Elias, mezzo-soprano; Jussi Bjorling, tenor;Giorgio Tozzi, bass: and chorus); _Quattro Pezzi Sacri_ (Zubin Mehta/Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus w?Yvonne Minton, mezzo-soprano) recorded in 1960 & 1970 in Vienna and Los Angeles, London Records

































































A real diverese mixture from the Romantic and Early Modern repitoire. We start with Dvorak's mighty _New World Symphony _(a favorite of mine) and then we stop in Vienna, Spain, Bartok's Hungary and Russia. Along the way we are doubly blessed by two pictures of Armenian flavor: one by the Armenian-American, Alan Hovhaness (_Mysterious Mountain_) and the other by the Armenian-Russian, Aram Khachaturian (_Violin Concerto_). Then we end with Verdi's powerful, _Requiem_. Special guests include the sultry and sophisticated Leontyne Price who is featured on Falla's colorful _Amor Brujo a_nd Leonid Kogan and Emil Gilels on loan for the old Soviet Union. Kogan is both technically superb and emotionally heart-felt in the Khachaturian _Violin Concerto_ (where Reiner and the Chicagoans sit out and are replaced by Pierre Monteux and the BSO); and so is Emil Gilels who really bangs it out on Tchaikovsky _Piano Concerto_. Fritz Reiner's Chicago Symphony Orchestra is about the finest American orchestra when it comes to precision and power and Reiner had much to do with getting that sound. The Verdi disc is a rarity in that Reiner appears with the Vienna Philharmonic for a change and with London records, as well as an all-star cast of soloists in a recording of Verdi's Requiem that is considered to be top of the line along side Solti and Karajan. But the filler is also good that features Zubin Mehta, Yvonne Minton and the LA Philharmonic in a recording of Verdi's lesser known but very lovely, _Quattro Pezzi Sacre_.


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36

Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Paul Paray

Rimsky Korsakov: Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'

Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Paul Paray


----------



## haziz

haziz said:


> I don't listen to Mahler too often outside of his 2nd and 4th symphonies. I have over the years found his 1st and 5th symphonies listenable.


I can't take it. Come on Lennie! Get on with it! Please! While many small snippets sound suitably grand the entirety (or at least most of the first three movements that I just listened to) sound like an extremely grand sounding dirge. I didn't even get to the Adagietto. Maybe another day (and another recording).

For those Mahlerians on this forum, any suggestions for alternate recordings that don't sound like an imperial dirge?

And now on to something far more to my liking. The second symphony by the ever masterful Dr. Borodin.


----------



## Becca

haziz said:


> I can't take. Come on Lennie! Get on with it! Please! While many small snippets sound suitably grand the entirety (or at least most of the first three movements that I just listened to) sound like an extremely grand sounding dirge. I didn't even get to the Adagietto. Maybe another day (and another recording).
> 
> For those Mahlerians on this forum, *any suggestions for alternate recordings that don't sound like an imperial dirge?*


Rudolf Barshai - Junge Deutsche Philharmonie


----------



## haziz

And now on to the equally masterful first symphony by Kalinnikov.


----------



## Philidor

Now again Beethoven.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 E-flat major op. 73*

Krystian Zimerman, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle










I can't exactly tell what I find less than satisfactory, but next time I will listen to either Zimerman/Bernstein, Brendel/Haitink or Brendel/Rattle.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Rachmaninov from Jansons. The Symphonic Dances on this CD is just so good!


----------



## Enthusiast

Becca said:


> Rudolf Barshai - Junge Deutsche Philharmonie


Not me but a lot of people like that Barshai disc, it's true. But perhaps Boulez would be closer to what Haziz is wanting? Or maybe Kubelik. Or Jansons. Or ... there are many that I like a lot! But Haziz may just not like the work as his description of what he doesn't like seems more or less how it is - it does start with a funeral march followed by an extremely stormy movement before the relief of a light concertante scherzo!

Personally, I like the Vienna Bernstein. There is also Barbirolli but that seems to belong to the same world as the Bernstein.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bach: Complete Orchestra Suites. Cond. Perlman. Boston Baroque. Telarc.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Sergey Khachatryan (violin)

Orchestre National de France, Kurt Masur

Very underrated pianist .


----------



## Georgieva

And… this is something new

*Handel, *Berliner Philharmoniker
Conductor: Rafael Kubelik
Release: 2022
Water Music Suite No. 1 in F Major, HWV 348
Water Music Suite No. 2 In D Major, HWV 349
Water Music Suite No. 3 In G Major, HWV 350
*(my favourite ) Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351*


----------



## Itullian

Beethoven conc. 3 & 4


----------



## Philidor

Next Beethoven.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 A major op. 92*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4*

Casadesus with van Beinum.


----------



## Enthusiast

Three pieces by Gubaidulina.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.3
*









*







*


----------



## Malx

Philidor said:


> Next Beethoven.
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 A major op. 92*
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> Sir Charles Mackerras


Coincidentally while you were posting I was listening to.

*Beethoven, Symphony No 7 - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.








*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Sibelius: Symphony #4, Pohjola's Daughter, The Oceanides and Symphony #7. Cond. Ormandy. Phil. Orchestra. RCA Red Seal.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

I can't imagine why these symphonies are not more widely known and played. Luckily Dutoit's accounts are excellent. I listened to 4 and 5.


----------



## Philidor

The day before yesterday, yesterday and today - one act each.

*Richard Wagner: Die Walküre*

Siegmund - Fritz Uhl
Sieglinde - Régine Crespin
Hunding - Gottlob Frick
Brünnhilde - Astrid Varnay
Wotan - Jerome Hines
Fricka - Regina Resnik

Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele 1961

Rudolf Kempe










Great cast, great Wälsungen, Frick in good shape, Varnay in top form (she wasn't always in the 1950s ...) The main surprise for me is Jerome Hines as Wotan, a really good alternative to Hans Hotter. Less archaic, more spontaneous, more virile, he presents the role more with more human aspects than Hotter.

In the first act I suspected two bigger clashes in the orchestra. Funny.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Coach G

Monsalvat said:


> I don't usually find Gould all that palatable in Bach, but I've been in the right mood for these... If his playing wasn't so charismatic and self-confident, I think it would have been dismissed a long time ago. However, despite taking a controversial approach to Bach's keyboard music, Gould sticks to his guns and delivers a vision of Bach which he is able to justify on his own terms.
> 
> Though Gould became famous for his Bach, I found him even more at home in his Hindemith recording (1966 and 1973)...


It was through Gould (on LPS and about 39 years ago) that I was first introduced to the keyboard music of Bach, and so to my mind Gould's Bach sounds as it supposed to sound, un-HIP, and with humming and all. I don't think that his peculiarities as a musician and as a person were put-on. I would speculate (and I could be wrong) that Gould was flaky, not necessarily neurotic or mentally disturbed, but just different. Musicians and artists tend to be a bit high-strung and "different" to begin with and Gould was even more "different" than that; but whatever one thinks of Gould one can't say that he wasn't original.

As for Hindemith; for years I found Hindemith to be very tough nut to crack; very academic and very boring. It was partly because of Gould's collaborations with the Philadelphia Brass Ensemble that I discovered that part of the fun in Hindemith is not in trying to find the right melody or mood; but just hearing the potential of each instrument; that sound of the trumpet, trombone, tuba, etc is a means of artistic expression.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Hanson: Dies Natalis, Benson: The Leaves are Falling & Brant: Angels and Devils. Cond. Hunsberger. Eastman Wind Ensemble. Centaur.


----------



## senza sordino

Schubert String Quartets Death and the Maiden and Rosamunde. Fantastic. From my collection. 









Schumann Symphony #3. I'm generally unfamiliar with Schumann's symphonies, and that's a shame because they're excellent. My collection of CDs









Schumann Konzertstück for Four Horns. I haven't heard this in decades. Excellent music. There is much more music on this disk to explore but I only listened to that one piece. From Spotify.


----------



## espressivo dolente

"Philidor, post: 2336432, member: 61242"]
Proceeding with Dvořák's chamber music.

*Antonín Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 3 F minor op. 65*

Suk Trio










I wondered about the cover for a split second, ok, two seconds, and then recalled that Dvořák was indeed a railfan!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Sullivan: Macbeth Overture, Cello Concerto & Te Deum. Cond. Mackerass BBC Symphony Orchestra Cahill soprano. BBC Music Magazine. Wonder if I should renew my subscription. Happy Friday everybody!


----------



## espressivo dolente

Thankfully, I've the time this afternoon for this, one of my favorites, though I often find its intensity completely overwhelming. Dvořák had a compelling fascination for the strange, macabre and supernatural and I've long suspected these interests haunt more of his compositions than the obvious, programmatic works, difficult though that is to actually prove.


----------



## sAmUiLc

a disc at a time


----------



## haziz

*Leaving America*
Composer of the Week Dvořák and America
Episode 5 of 5 

Donald Macleod shows how Dvořák’s American experiences continued to influence his music, even after he had returned home.

Antonín Dvořák became the first Czech composer to achieve global fame. His gift for transforming the folk styles of his native Bohemia into richly romantic classical music won him admirers far beyond his homeland. Consequently, Dvořák was approached to leave Europe and serve as director of the newly established National Conservatory of Music in America. His sponsors hoped he would help foster a new and distinctive American musical style, less reliant upon Germanic traditions. During his time in America, Dvořák composed many of his most celebrated works, including his Ninth Symphony and his Cello Concerto. This week, Donald Macleod focuses on Dvořák’s American years and uncovers what he achieved there .

Dvořák waved goodbye to America for the last time in April 1895. He’d become incredibly homesick for his beloved Bohemia and the financial prospects he’d been led to expect from his post as Director of the National Conservatory of Music had not materialised. Before leaving, he’d started work on his Cello Concerto, inspired by his yearning for the Bohemian countryside. Back at home, Dvořák also completed his String Quartet No 13 which some have seen to be his final work to have musical associations with America.

Dvořák’s had set out to encourage American musicians to look to their own traditions rather than simply following behind Europe. He may not have been entirely successful but he did encourage others in that aim, such as Harry T. Burleigh. Burleigh said of Dvořák that he’d assisted in changing attitudes of African Americans towards their own folk tradition, and most importantly, that Dvořák "was a man of the people".

Cello Concerto in B minor, Op 104 (excerpt)
Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bĕlohlávek, conductor

Dvořák Arr. J. Suk
Lullaby, B194
Josef Suk, viola
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano

String Quartet No 14, Op 105 (Molto vivace)
Alban Berg Quartet

Cello Concerto in B minor, Op 104 (Adagio ma non troppo)
Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bĕlohlávek, conductor

String Quartet No 13 in G, Op 106 (excerpt)
Pavel Haas Quartet

Cello Concerto in B minor, Op 104 (Finale)
Alisa Weilerstein, cello
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bĕlohlávek, conductor

Produced by Luke Whitlock









BBC Radio 3 - Composer of the Week, Dvořák and America, Leaving America


Donald Macleod explores Dvořák’s final months in America.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Concerti Grossi Op. 3*


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Been celebrating the birthweek boy since his actual birthday a couple of days ago, got around to this recording of a few of his percussion works that I've never listened to before


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83
András Schiff: Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment (2019)

Recorded in December 2019, just before the pandemic, and released last summer. Schiff's 1859 Blüthner piano is an interesting touch here. He has turned towards period performance, in marked contrast to most of his earlier career on modern pianos. Schiff's performance is of the same cloth as his Bach and Beethoven: clear, bright, articulate, and eloquent. I'll be listening to the first piano concerto also later tonight, by the same forces.


----------



## Yabetz

Browsing through this interesting little box set:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*CPE Bach, Oboe Concerto in Bb
*
Well played and recorded.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Yabetz said:


> Browsing through this interesting little box set:


I have this as well as Boulez's later cycle. I used to gravitate towards the later one because it is more expressive and Romantic in style, but now I'm also warming toward the earlier one. That set had the cream of classical recordings artists for that time.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Tchaikovsky: Complete Orchestral Suites


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

senza sordino said:


> Schubert String Quartets Death and the Maiden and Rosamunde. Fantastic. From my collection.


Schubert's String Quartet #14 with ABQ is one of my top 20 CDs. Among all CDs, all composers, all genres ... just exciting. There is also a video with the ABQ and D. 810.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> I have this as well as Boulez's later cycle. I used to gravitate towards the later one because it is more expressive and Romantic in style, but now I'm also warming toward the earlier one. That set had the cream of classical recordings artists for that time.


Both have their merits **


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> Schubert's String Quartet #14 with ABQ is one of my top 20 CDs. Among all CDs, all composers, all genres ... just exciting. There is also a video with the ABQ and D. 810.


The Alban Berg Quartet is my favorite quartet.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Gilbert & Sullivan: H.M.S. Pinafore. Cond. Sir Charles Mackerras, sorry for the early typo, Orchestra & Chorus of the Welsh National Opera. w/ Stuart, Evans and Adams. Best get Sir Charles name right, before I get too deep in my cups, else he would be called, affectionately, something to do wish a fish species and its posterior!


----------



## Bourdon

ericshreiber1005 said:


> Gilbert & Sullivan: H.M.S. Pinafore. Cond. Sir Charles Mackerras, sorry for the early typo, Orchestra & Chorus of the Welsh National Opera. w/ Stuart, Evans and Adams. Best get Sir Charles name right, before I get too deep in my cups, else he would be called, affectionately, something to do wish a fish species and its posterior!


I have to listen to a bit of Gilbert & Sullivan too,I have this set


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bourdon said:


> I have to listen to a bit of Gilbert & Sullivan too,I have this set


Yeah, i have some of Sargent's myself. I like G&S quite a bit, a guilty pleasue, for sure.


----------



## espressivo dolente

haziz said:


> *Leaving America*
> Composer of the Week Dvořák and America
> Episode 5 of 5
> 
> Donald Macleod shows how Dvořák’s American experiences continued to influence his music, even after he had returned home.
> 
> Antonín Dvořák became the first Czech composer to achieve global fame. His gift for transforming the folk styles of his native Bohemia into richly romantic classical music won him admirers far beyond his homeland. Consequently, Dvořák was approached to leave Europe and serve as director of the newly established National Conservatory of Music in America. His sponsors hoped he would help foster a new and distinctive American musical style, less reliant upon Germanic traditions. During his time in America, Dvořák composed many of his most celebrated works, including his Ninth Symphony and his Cello Concerto. This week, Donald Macleod focuses on Dvořák’s American years and uncovers what he achieved there .
> 
> Dvořák waved goodbye to America for the last time in April 1895. He’d become incredibly homesick for his beloved Bohemia and the financial prospects he’d been led to expect from his post as Director of the National Conservatory of Music had not materialised. Before leaving, he’d started work on his Cello Concerto, inspired by his yearning for the Bohemian countryside. Back at home, Dvořák also completed his String Quartet No 13 which some have seen to be his final work to have musical associations with America.
> 
> Dvořák’s had set out to encourage American musicians to look to their own traditions rather than simply following behind Europe. He may not have been entirely successful but he did encourage others in that aim, such as Harry T. Burleigh. Burleigh said of Dvořák that he’d assisted in changing attitudes of African Americans towards their own folk tradition, and most importantly, that Dvořák "was a man of the people".
> 
> Cello Concerto in B minor, Op 104 (excerpt)
> Alisa Weilerstein, cello
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
> Jiří Bĕlohlávek, conductor
> 
> Dvořák Arr. J. Suk
> Lullaby, B194
> Josef Suk, viola
> Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
> 
> String Quartet No 14, Op 105 (Molto vivace)
> Alban Berg Quartet
> 
> Cello Concerto in B minor, Op 104 (Adagio ma non troppo)
> Alisa Weilerstein, cello
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
> Jiří Bĕlohlávek, conductor
> 
> String Quartet No 13 in G, Op 106 (excerpt)
> Pavel Haas Quartet
> 
> Cello Concerto in B minor, Op 104 (Finale)
> Alisa Weilerstein, cello
> Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
> Jiří Bĕlohlávek, conductor
> 
> Produced by Luke Whitlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC Radio 3 - Composer of the Week, Dvořák and America, Leaving America
> 
> 
> Donald Macleod explores Dvořák’s final months in America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


As a group, I suspect that not many of us listen much to radio (online or otherwise) - correct me if I'm wrong, please - and that we're busy enjoying new purchases or exploring our own collections. I try to do both when possible. One of my most exciting radio listening experiences was when Bill McGlaughlin, host of Saint Paul Sunday Morning, one day in 1996 or 7, I think, took his microphone out to Spillville, Iowa to be where Dvořák completed the largo in his _New World Symphony_. I was literally on the edge of my seat.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

I had it on LP. It was stunning! This CD transfer is OK, but pales in comparison.


----------



## 13hm13

CD2 .... on .... 

George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra: The Forgotten Recordings

Note: the recording quality from the LP transcriptions, for this CD remastering, is variable. Some tracks are poor; others, outstanding. CD2 is mostly outstanding.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Other than the great productions of Baroque music, MDG’s natural recordings sound and tone, and vivid sound image ….etc, are the reasons of my collection.


----------



## Rogerx

Robert Schumann and Nicolas Namoradze: Arabesque

Nicolas Namoradze


----------



## sAmUiLc

Many years ago, Ms. Grimaud came to L.A. and performed, with LAPO and Salonen, Brahms PC1. It was Sunday matinee. After the performance I went backstage since that was the last in the program and shook hands and chatted with her briefly. I was the only one somehow. Actually there was one more person, a young lady. Apparently Grimaud was not happy with the piano and talking extensively with the piano tuner. I think I waited about 20 minutes before talking to her. By that time, the other woman was gone. I attended a couple of more concerts of hers including another Brahms 1st with Ashkenazy and NHK SO. The last movement was explosive as she was seemingly entering ecstasy, I still fondly remember.


----------



## Bruce

I'm listening to 6 sonatas from these fabulous sets: 

*Haydn *- No. 30 in D major, Hob.XVI:19
*Haydn *- No. 32 in G minor, Hob.XVI:44
*Haydn *- No. 20 in B-flat major, Hob.XVI:18

*Beethoven *- No. 24 in F# major, Op. 78
*Beethoven *- No. 25 in G major, Op. 79
*Beethoven *- No. 26 in E-flat major, Op. 81a


----------



## Kiki

haziz said:


> I can't take it. Come on Lennie! Get on with it! Please! While many small snippets sound suitably grand the entirety (or at least most of the first three movements that I just listened to) sound like an extremely grand sounding dirge. I didn't even get to the Adagietto. Maybe another day (and another recording).
> 
> For those Mahlerians on this forum, any suggestions for alternate recordings that don't sound like an imperial dirge?
> 
> ...


Imperial dirge? That sounds like a Lenny thing to do. Seriously I like the Bernstein/Vienna Mahler #5. It has a good balance between subtleness and overflowing emotions in my opinion.

Among other big guns, perhaps you would find the unforced way of any of *Abbado*'s recordings more palatable; or if you don't mind slow, any of *Tennstedt*'s romantic #5s.

If you would like to try something gritty and brisk, *Chailly/Gewandhaus* fits the bill (not his earlier Concertgebouw recording which is completely different); also a few other less well-known recordings from the likes of *Alain Lombard *and *Johannes Klumpp*.

I am also under the impression that you are not particularly fond of this symphony, then perhaps an alternative remedy would be to use poison to curb poison - Try *Kondrashin *on Melodiya, or *Scherchen*'s 1952 uncut recording from Westminster/DG. Their idiosyncrasy may make it sound more interesting to you.


----------



## 13hm13

Dvorák - Symphony No. 9

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## ericshreiber1005

espressivo dolente said:


> As a group, I suspect that not many of us listen much to radio (online or otherwise) - correct me if I'm wrong, please - and that we're busy enjoying new purchases or exploring our own collections. I try to do both when possible. One of my most exciting radio listening experiences was when Bill McGlaughlin, host of Saint Paul Sunday Morning, one day in 1996 or 7, I think, took his microphone out to Spillville, Iowa to be where Dvořák completed the largo in his _New World Symphony_. I was literally on the edge of my seat.


Yeah, Morning Edition with Bob Edwards during the week and Saturday night off to Lake Wobegon then Sunday morn with St. Paul. Terrific stuff.


----------



## OCEANE

These folk songs are of simple and gentle melodies.
MDG’s beautiful recording captures the details of voice, strings and harmonic atmosphere.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Back-to-back *Schoenberg operas*:

*Erwartung, Op. 17
Anja Silja, soprano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Dohnányi*










The year 1909 was an extremely important one for Schoenberg. It was at this time, immediately following the composition of the song cycle The Book of Hanging Gardens, Op. 15, that Schoenberg made his definitive break with tonality and began exploring alternative means of musical organization. In the Piano Pieces, Op. 11, and the Five Orchestral Pieces, Op. 16, he attempted to move toward a form more dependent on texture, dynamics, and rhetorical gesture than on pitch-oriented or motive-oriented systems of organization. His most extreme experiment in this regard was Erwartung (Expectation), a monodrama for soprano and orchestra on a text by Marie Pappenheim. This was a completely unique creation that attempts to portray the interior monologue of a woman waiting to meet her lover in a forest. Schoenberg himself said that the work could be understood as a nightmare scenario -- the entire reality exists in the woman's mind on a purely psychological level. There is no realistic time frame -- past, present, and future are blurred and the setting itself remains only suggestive and indistinct. Upon her discovery of her lover's murdered body (and there is some hint that she herself may have been the murderer), the unnamed woman proceeds through a confused and disturbed series of emotions as she remembers their love, his betrayal with another, to a strange sense of exhausted reconciliation.

In spite of a vestigial presence of D minor throughout the work, Schoenberg had by now abandoned tonality. But the treatment of such a difficult scenario required a new approach that could almost be called athematic. In his attempt to faithfully portray the hysterical, fragmentary, stream of consciousness, he created a score that mirrors and responds immediately to each of the many quixotic emotional changes in the woman's mind. In a very real sense, the score is through-composed, as there is no organized repetition except for very short fragments, generally for rhetorical effect and with no structural coherence or significance. The entire 20-minute work has no discernible musical structure outside of the general and vague sections suggested by the changing scenario of the text. Its primary effect is that of constant transformation and progression.

Erwartung is as evocative and powerful a work as anything Schoenberg composed. Its vivid scoring and invention perfectly capture the sense of psychological breakdown and impending disaster inherent in the text. The fact that Schoenberg composed the score in the astonishingly short time of 17 days may account in part for its coherence, despite the lack of formal organization. Because of its unusual format, and extraordinary difficulty, Erwartung had to wait until June 6, 1924, to receive its premiere, where Marie Gutheil-Schoder created the role of the woman.

*Die glückliche Hand, Op. 18
Mark Beesley, bass
Simon Joly Chorale, Philharmonia Orchestra
Craft*










Composed 1910-November 1913, Die glückliche Hand is a drama with music, setting a libretto by the composer. Although he began writing the music shortly after completing the text in 1910, it would be three years before Schoenberg would finish the work. The First World War, Schoenberg's induction into the Austrian Army, and the general state of economic depression following the disintegration of the Hapsburg Empire made it difficult for to realize a performance; therefore, Die glückliche Hand was given its première at the Volksoper in Vienna on 14 October 1924.

Die glückliche Hand resembles Schoenberg's earlier Erwartung, Op. 17, in that there is only one main voice--an unnamed man. Subsidiary characters mime their parts, for they represent extensions of the main character. There are, however, twelve chorus members who provide commentary on the man and his state at the beginning and end of the piece, singing and employing a technique called Sprechstimme, a type of heightened speech Schoenberg called for in Pierrot lunaire.

Expressionist theater par excellence, Die glückliche Hand opens with the man lying on the stage, face down. Next to him is a cat-like, mythical animal Schoenberg describes as a "hyena with large, bat-like wings." Twelve faces, illuminated with green light, peer through hatches in the dark background. The twelve, six men and six women, ask the man why he continues to yearn for earthly pleasures when he is capable of greater things, then disappear. A woman whom the man loves enters, although she betrays him with a rival. When she seems to return to the man he feels renewed strength and, surrounded by mute workers, creates a piece of jewelry. The woman leaves him again; he finds himself on the ground next to the strange animal and the cycle begins again as the chorus returns to ask him why he must continuously relive this experience.

Most of the plot is conveyed through action, not text, and there is actually very little singing. Schoenberg's stage directions are detailed and exacting, indicating precise moments certain actions are to occur and colors of various lighting effects. The total effect, as Schoenberg called it, is "making music with the media of the stage." All elements are to be used in a manner similar to the way a composer uses tones-combining them in such a way as to bring about certain artistic impressions. A perfect example of this is the "crescendo of light" Schoenberg calls for in the third scene: Beginning with a dim red light, colors change at indicated moments, passing through blood red to bright yellow. Based on values that can be compared to tones, the crescendo of light, which occurs independently of any action, represents the progress of the man's pain. Schoenberg notes: " … gestures, colors, and light are treated here similarly to the way tones are usually treated--that music is made with them; that figures and shapes, so to speak, are formed from individual light values and shades of color, which resemble the forms, figures and motives of music."

The harmonic language of Die glückliche Hand is similar to that of Erwartung, although some of the compositional techniques differ. For instance, during the chorus sections, Schoenberg employs direct imitation among the staggered lines of text, and there is some recapitulation of material later in the piece, which exhibits clear formal divisions.

The title of the work is derived from the end of the second scene, where the man, not realizing the woman has left, believes he has her in his hand. This fortunate (glücklich) hand can operate independently of the man and his pain.

[Articles taken from All Music Guide]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

These two works hail from my favorite period of Schoenberg when he was writing in a "free atonal" style. Completely unpredictable and Expressionistic. Glorious works!


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Sigismond Thalberg: Les Soirées de Pausilippe

Hommage à Rossini: 24 Pensées Musicales


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Louis Lortie Plays Chopin, Vol. 7

Louis Lortie (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

I never liked baritone singing the mezzo parts and I usually overlook the tenors as long as their singing is not noticeably ugly. But this one is special in that Wunderlich's voice is so beautiful, much more beautiful than anyone else and even himself under Klemperer.


----------



## Georgieva

Is there something special about the „Slavic soul"?


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Symphony 2
Gielen/SWR SO









Strauss - Daphne
Bohm/Vienna; Güden, Wunderlich, King, Schöffler









Tippett - Symphony 4, Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli, Fantasia on a Theme of Handel
Hickox/Bournemouth; Shelley, piano


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 03] André Cluytens - [2017] Mozart • Weber • Chopin • Ravel • Falla*


----------



## Rogerx

Gabriel Fauré: Horizons II

Simon Zaoui, Pierre Fouchenneret, Raphaël Merlin, Quatuor StradaLouis
Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 2 in G minor, Op. 45
Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89
Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor Op. 115
Fauré: Sérénade, Op. 98
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121


----------



## Art Rock

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: String Quartets (Amadeus Quartet, DG, 6 CD's)

The coming days I intend to start the day with this box. Today CD1: KV 80, 155, 156, 157, 158, 159.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - The day started well with Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 E-flat major KV 482*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction


----------



## Floeddie

*Leonard Bernstein: Serenade, Facsimile, Divertimento
*


----------



## tortkis

Schönberg : Chamber Symphony No.2, Op.38 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Heinz Holliger (apex)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Emperor Concerto
Hélène Grimaud / Cleveland Orchestra / Fabio Luisi
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Philidor

Next Beethoven.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 F major op. 93*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## NovAntiqua

*AHI AMOURS*
Songs and instruments of the Middle Ages
with Enea Sorini
Ahi! Amours


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - various operas part four.​
In musical terms _The Turn of the Screw_ was arguably Britten's most modern-sounding opera to date. It was certainly the most sinister - a stifling atmosphere of eeriness and evil permeates the whole work, and even the locale of the elegant manor house with its picturesque grounds gives off a sense of isolation and menace. Quint, the estate valet whose ghost now possessed one of the two children living at the house, must rank among opera's most unsavoury villains, especially when bearing in mind what kind of relationship he may have had with the child while he was alive. The scene in which the other ghost, that of the former governess Miss Jessel, manifests itself for the first time at the far side of the lake is genuinely chilling. Britten's musical treatment throughout is the composer at his most inventive - for example, by tweaking the twelve-note theme which precedes each of the sixteen scenes he is in effect ratchetting up the tension, thus staying faithful to the title of Henry James's novella by literally turning the screw.

The Naxos recording below is enjoyable, but Britten's mono recording from 1954 is legendary - however, I can't get past the latter's dated sound, so I for one find it a pity that he never re-recorded the work during the stereo era.

_The Turn of the Screw_ - chamber opera in two acts with
prologue, after the novella by Henry James op.54
[Libretto: Myfanwy Piper] (1953-54):







_AMN'sD_ is delightful, but in my view it helps to know the basics of the story first in order to appreciate the fact there are three separate groups of characters at work (fairies, four lovers, players/rustics) who have their own musical identities, that the players/rustics operate on a parallel play-within-a-play basis, and also the farce/misunderstanding element of the story which is provided by the squeezing the magic juice (essentially a love philtre) onto the wrong eyes either in error (Lysander's) or out of mischief (Tytania's). Britten manages to conjure up the enchanted/supernatural nature of the work by imaginative use of his forces and also makes the music operate on different emotional levels to enhance the unwitting nature of the interaction of the three particular groups of people.

_A Midsummer Night's Dream_ - opera in three acts, after
the play by William Shakespeare op.64 [Libretto:
Benjamin Britten/Peter Pears] (1963-64):

with Alfred Dellar (Oberon), Elizabeth Harwood (Tytania) a.o.,
the choirs of Downside and Emanuel schools and the
London Symphony Orchestra/Benjamin Britten


----------



## Musicaterina

Alfredo Piatti: Complete Cello Sonatas

played by Lamberto Curtoni (violoncello) and Giovanni Doria Miglietta (pianoforte)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3
Anika Vavic / London PO / Vladimir Jurowski
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Kiki

*Qigang Chen*
_La Joie de la souffrance (The Joy of Suffering)_
*Maxim Vengerov / Shanghai Symphony Orchestra / Long Yu* • 2018 • DG

Qigang Chen (1951 - ) was born Shanghainese, studied with Messiaen and became a French citizen in 1992. Despite the Messiaen-esque title and subtitle for each movement, La Joie de la souffrance is a beautiful, lyrical, slightly melancholic piece that is easy to love.


----------



## Philidor

The long tube.

*Kalevi Aho: Concerto for Contrabassoon and Orchestra*

Lewis Lipnick, Contrabassoon
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Litton


----------



## Rogerx

*Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9* /No.11/No13


Roy Goodman
Hanover Band
For the Saturday Symphony tradition .


----------



## Philidor

Now continuing the Nørgård series.

*Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 2 (1970; rev. 1971)*

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Englund: Symphonies 4 & 5, The Great Wall of China Suite


----------



## MrTortoise

espressivo dolente said:


> As a group, I suspect that not many of us listen much to radio (online or otherwise) - correct me if I'm wrong, please - and that we're busy enjoying new purchases or exploring our own collections. I try to do both when possible. One of my most exciting radio listening experiences was when Bill McGlaughlin, host of Saint Paul Sunday Morning, one day in 1996 or 7, I think, took his microphone out to Spillville, Iowa to be where Dvořák completed the largo in his _New World Symphony_. I was literally on the edge of my seat.


What a wonderful show, I miss it. And Mr. McGlaughlin was a real champion on Dvorak, he highlighted his music often on the show. Thanks for sparking some great memories!


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet and other works

Bella Davidovich (piano)


Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 3 in A minor, Op. 28
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64 - excerpts
Prokofiev: Ten Pieces from Romeo and Juliet, Op. 75
Scriabin: Deux poèmes, Op. 32
Scriabin: Mazurka in E minor, Op. 25 No. 3
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in G sharp minor, Op. 19 'Sonata Fantasy'
Scriabin: Two Mazurkas, Op. 40
Scriabin: Waltz in A flat major, Op. 38

*Bella Davidovich (born July 16, 1928)*


----------



## Marinera

Cavalli - Heroines of the Venetian Baroque
Mariana Flores, Anna Reinhold, Cappella Mediterranea, Leonardo Garcia Alarcon


----------



## MrTortoise

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 14 in C# minor "Moonlight" - Alfred Brendel, piano
Debussy - Preludes, Book I - Paul Jacobs, piano


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Recorded live at Carnegie Hall in 1979, this is a splendid performance of Verdi's 1857 re-working of the unsuccessful *Stiffelio*, which was composed in 1850. Much of the music is the same, but there are enough differences to make it worthwhile to view them as separate works. 

In general I prefer the autonomy of *Stiffelio*, but there is some splendid music in *Aroldo* which we don't hear in the earlier opera. In particular, Mina emerges as a much stronger character than her opposite in the earlier opera and Caballé is in splendid form here. Cecchele isn't the most subtle of artists but we'd be grateful to hear such a voice today.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Divertimenti III

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Philidor

Well worth listening.

*Antonín Dvořák:Terzetto op. 74*
for two violins and viola

Scharoun Ensemble Berlin

Wolfram Brandl, Rachel Schmidt, violin
Micha Afkam, viola










Really fine music.


----------



## Rogerx

Enescu: Isis & Symphony No. 5

Marius Vlad (tenor)

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, NDR Chor, Peter Ruzicka


----------



## sbmonty

Enescu: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 22/1
Quatuor Athenaeum Enesco

My first listen to an Enescu composition. Referenced as Romania's greatest composer.


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Scriabin.

*Aleksandr Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 9 op. 68 ("Black Mass")*

Vladimir Ashkenazy
Marc-André Hamelin
Vladimir Sofronitzky


----------



## MrTortoise

Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Berlin Philharmonic
Eugen Jochum, conductor


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Wanted to hear something else than organ music and got a bit excited about this one


----------



## espressivo dolente

MrTortoise said:


> What a wonderful show, I miss it. And Mr. McGlaughlin was a real champion on Dvorak, he highlighted his music often on the show. Thanks for sparking some great memories!


Thank you! You know, I would not have been so very surprised if Antonín himself stepped up to the microphone in that episode. You're right, McGlaughlin did have a thing for him, and we were glad he did!


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.4

An energetic start of the fourth symphony, one of my favorite works . Again pleasantly surprised by the no-nonsense approach and a clear argument. It is like some narrators who may unintentionally draw too much attention to themselves, with Boulez this is not the case. The energetically played first part does not feel artificial and is convincing. Also in the second part it is striking how Boulez succeeds in conveying his vision on the orchestra. The third part "Ruhevoll" is, as far as I am concerned, the most beautiful part followed by "Wir genießen die himmlischen Freuden" A calm Ruhevoll that is in line with the previous movements, delicate but no marzipan, yet I long for the first Haitink recording that gives this part in particular a more convincing shape. The complaining sounds are just a bit too cool here but fits within his view. The end of "Ruhevoll" is again very convincing in its drawing of heavenly vistas. The final part is beautifully performed, but here too my preference remains for Haitink and Ellie Ameling. 
Another very successful recording 

















*


----------



## Philidor

Heribert Karajan, aka Herbert von Karajan (pseudonym), passed away 33 years ago, 16 July 1989.

*Arthur Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Symphonie liturgique"*

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Petrassi: orchestral music
Daniele Rustioni

Ouverture da concerto 
Ritratto di Don Chisciotte 
Secondo concerto per orchestra 
Recréation concertante (terzo concerto per orchestra)

Orchestra Della Toscano.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Carl Maria von Weber*
Symphony 1 in C Major, op. 19
Symphony 2 in C Major, J. 51

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Sir Neville Marriner
ASV 1982


----------



## Georgieva

Saturday special ...


----------



## Georgieva

Honegger

David Zinman, Tonhalle-Orchester Zürich – Pacific 231
Symphony No.2 and more


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: *Goldberg Variations*, BWV 988
Glenn Gould, piano (1955)

A classic recording; Gould's vision is not to my tastes, but it is interesting enough to pull out every once in a while. I've been listening to a bunch of Gould this week anyway and thought I should listen to his most important recording again.

Earlier today:









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
John Barbirolli: Wiener Philharmoniker (1967)









Johannes Brahms: *Piano Quintet* in F minor, Op. 35
Takács Quartet (2007)
Stephen Hough, piano; Edward Dusinberre, violin; Károly Schranz, violin; Geraldine Walther, viola; András Fejér, cello

And coming up next:








Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
Pierre Boulez: Wiener Philharmoniker (1996)


----------



## Enthusiast

String symphonies 7, 8 and 9.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2/Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Radoslaw Szulc


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Friedrich von Flotow & Jacques Offenbach
Works for piano & cello - Carl Petersson, piano - Estera Rajnicka, cello


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Vasks

_Early, Middle & Late_

*Dvorak - Dramatic Overture [aka Overture to "Alfred"] (Inkinen/SWR)
Dvorak - Czech Suite (Pedek/Virgin)
Dvorak - The Noon Witch (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Baxi

_NP:_








(1984)


----------



## Bruce

Philidor said:


> Proceeding with Scriabin.
> 
> *Aleksandr Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 9 op. 68 ("Black Mass")*
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy
> Marc-André Hamelin
> Vladimir Sofronitzky


Which do you prefer? I think Horowitz is unequaled in the 9th sonata, closely followed by Zhukov.


----------



## Bruce

Good Saturday morning to you all. Today I've a few symphonic works scheduled. Listening via Spotify.

















*Haydn *- Symphony No. 18 in D major - Max Goberman/Vienna State Opera Orchestra

*del Tredici* - An Alice Symphony - Phyllis Bryn-Julson (soprano); Oliver Knussen/Tanglewood Music Center Orchestra

And from a recently purcheased box set, 










*Sibelius *- Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82


----------



## Philidor

Bruce said:


> Which do you prefer? I think Horowitz is unequaled in the 9th sonata, closely followed by Zhukov.


I think you are writing about Horowitz' Carnegie Hall recording? It is still on my list ... after the 10th sonata, which he also played in New York.

Ashkenazy and Hamelin are imho perfect for getting to know these works, but Sofronitzky is more emotionally involved. If I had to choose, I would take Sofronitzky. Sorry, I don't have access to Shukov's rendition ... I have heard about miracles ... maybe some day.


----------



## Bruce

Philidor said:


> I think you are writing about Horowitz' Carnegie Hall recording? It is still on my list ... after the 10th sonata, which he also played in New York.
> 
> Ashkenazy and Hamelin are imho perfect for getting to know these works, but Sofronitzky is more emotionally involved. If I had to choose, I would take Sofronitzky. Sorry, I don't have access to Shukov's rendition ... I have heard about miracles ... maybe some day.


Yes indeed, the Carnegie Hall recording. Horowitz is amazing in both 9th and 10th sonatas.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Enthusiast

Cantatas BWV 122, 123 and 124 - all Harnoncourt.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'/ Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92


Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2021-07-09
Recording Venue: Festspielhaus, Baden-Baden


----------



## Georgieva

Bulgarian soprano Sonya Yoncheva and Joseph Calleja.


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday I played the 4th and 5th symphonies from this excellent set. Today I played the other three (1-3). 2 and 3 have been recorded by Karajan but I think that Dutoit is as good (or better) in his way.


----------



## Georgieva

Itzhak Perlman - Paganini - Violin Concerto No.1 and Sarasate-Spanish Fantasy


----------



## WVdave

Classical Chillout
EMI – 7243 5 67737 2 1, 2 x CD, Compilation, Europe, 2001.

Grabbed this on my out of the thrift store for $1 last night and just threw it on and its actually quite interesting. I tend to buy these compilations from EMI, Decca and Phillips when I see them for a $1 (or less!) -- I know I can't be the only one.


----------



## Bkeske

Opening up my 2nd Korean box set of ‘The Great Classical Music of The World’ series today. Jupiter box No. 12

Karl Böhm conducts Mozart - Flute Concerto No. 1 in G major, K. 313 & Concerto for Flute, Harp, and Orchestra in C major, K. 299.

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra w/Werner Tripp, flute / Wolfgang Schultz, flute / Nicanor Zabaleta, harp. Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## Enthusiast

3rd and 4th quartets from this. I like these works a lot.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bartók

The Miraculous Mandarin








*


----------



## Merl

Superb recordings of both pieces.


----------



## Scopitone

Saturday Symphony

Apple Music purchase, now playing:



Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C Minor, Op. 68
Eugen Jochum, Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Bkeske

From ‘The Great Classical Music of The World’ Jupiter box, No. 13

Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt conducts Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58. Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra w/Wilhelm Backhaus, piano. DECCA


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Bourdon

*Kodàly

Choral songs
Dances of Galánta
Three hungarian Folk Songs
Sonata for Cello









*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Piano Works
Ana-Marija Markovina, piano


----------



## Bkeske

Robert Craft conducts ‘The Music of Arnold Schoenberg’ Vol. 1. Columbia Masterworks reissue 1970’s 2LP Box, originally 1962


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc

CD 1 Gabriel Tacchino








*


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..
Mikhail Glinka, Modest Mussorgsky, Alexander Borodin, Pyotr Il'yich Tchaikovsky, Georg Solti, London Symphony Orchestra, Paris Conservatoire Orchestra - Romantic Russia - Amazon.com Music

This CD contains the most exhilarating Ruslan and Ludmila Overture. The speed, the energy.. everything is perfectly right, not over not under. I had it since the LP era and this digital transfer is also perfect.


----------



## eljr

*Berg: String Quartet – Webern: Langsamer Satz – Schoenberg: String Quartet No. 2*

Heath Quartet, Carolyn Sampson (soprano)


> the marvellous thing about this performance [of the Berg] is the way the Heaths balance absolute textual fidelity with a sense of spontaneity – the expressive portamenti in the opening pages... — Katherine Cooper, Presto Music, 15th July 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 1st Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* SIGCD712
*Label:* Signum
*Length:* 62 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
15th July 2022


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Jean Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 6
Herbert von Karajan & the Berliner Philharmoniker *

Disc 1 of the Karajan: Sibelius 1976-1981 Collection on EMI/Warner Classics.

I haven’t revisited this EMI set for quite a while. I haven’t listened to much Sibelius in a while either. I’m enjoying this disc on both counts.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Listening live to the BBC Radio broadcast - I couldn't get a ticket, only for season and weekend pass ticket holders 😡


Sinfonia of London, John Wilson

*RVW* - Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
*Huw Watkins* - Flute Concerto (Adam Walker, flute)
*Bax* - Tintagel

_Interval_

*Walton* - Partita for Orchestra
*Elgar* - Enigma Variations

Glorious music-making - stupendous!!!!!


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: The Complete Takemitsu Edition Box 2 (Various, Shogakukan, 11 CD's)*

CD9: Equinox, Between Tides, Paths, A Bird Came Down The Walk, In The Woods, Air. Four of these are works for one instruments (guitar, trumpet, flute), the other two are for small ensembles (2-3 players). My favourite compositions here are Between Tides for piano trio and In The Woods for guitar.


----------



## Faramundo

I discoveres this work by Vaughn Williams today. And Ian Bostridge. That peak of beauty made me speechless.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I hadn't listened to these works for soprano and ensemble by Nørgård before, they're fascinating and wonderful, with a medieval tinge, full of very interesting colours and instrumental combinations in Nova genitura and Seadrift, the first two of the compositions here. I'm on the last of the three works, a soprano & harp affair


----------



## Bkeske

Robert Craft conducts ‘The Music of Arnold Schoenberg’ Vol. VI. Columbia Masterworks 2LP box, 1962


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

Britten


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Elgar


----------



## Dimace

I must admit that I have my issues with Dmitri's symphonies. VERY- VERY big composer, super melodist when he wants to be, but his symphonies (with 7th exception) don't make click to me. Despite this fact, todays presentation is of the highest caliber for his fans. We have his 1st (I don't like it at all) and the 9th. (I have great understanding problems here.) What I must say is that Rozhdestvensky is the ONLY one can make me listen to Shostakovich symphonies and this happens also here. The GREAT conductor has found the way to make me tolerate these symphonies and if this happened to me, with you, my dear friends, will make miracles. It is a VICTOR Japan production this one (very special label, the Japanese His Master Voice) with very good sound and material quality produced only for the local market. A difficult to be found vinyl, but with some search maybe will be yours. 









Collectors item without major blemishes or other problems. (if you don't want to pay for this one, you can go for the MELODIA CD (USSR production) which has GOOD sound but, for me, no other benefits. Cheap Russian product.) 

Vinyl quality 4/5
Sound quality 4/5
Jacket quality 4/5
Collectability 3,5/5


----------



## sAmUiLc

The both items on this CD used to be #1 in my heart in each piece. But somewhere along the line, both got superseded by something else. In the Transfigured Night, none other than Klemperer/Concertgebouw outsensualed it. In comparison, the Little K's sounds artificial whereas in the Big K's sensualism pours out from pitch darkness. In the Pelleas, the young Thielemann outshone Karajan thoroughly.


----------



## Bkeske

Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen - The Concertos Of Carl Nielsen

Clarinet Concerto, Op. 57
Flute Concerto
Violin Concerto, Op. 33
Symphonic Rhapsody
 Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Seraphim 2LP box 1975


----------



## sAmUiLc

Symphony









This is the best non-Teutonic B9.

As a side note, this is one of the two recordings I know in which Sutherland sounds absolute stunning. There is an alleged dental surgery fiasco whether true or not. Anyway, subsequent recordings show muffled diction, backward voicing.. no comparison even though she still went on making a legendary career.


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphony No. 1 & Inventions. Supraphon 1978, Czechoslovakian release


----------



## sAmUiLc

The Lark










On my limited listening, I find the Kodály Quartet on Naxos the best overall in Haydn string quartets. I haven't heard a dud among several I've tried. Perhaps the non-resonant sound helps, too.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies For Strings Nos. 8 - 9- 10

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sibelius: Rakastava (The Lover) + Valse triste
Schumann: Symphony #2









I always skip the Sibeius VC here which I find unsatisfactory. However, the Schumann is the best along with Levine/Philadelphia, though the two are so different. Rakastava is a charming little piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven Violin Sonatas Op. 12

James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)



Beethoven: Variations (12) for piano & violin in F major on Mozart's 'Se vuol'ballare', WoO 40
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 1 in D major, Op. 12 No. 1
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 12 No. 2
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 12 No.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Some "musical magic" in today's listening session.

I've been a long-time subscriber to the BBC Music Magazine which monthly issues include a CD disc, generally of a high quality in both sound production and musical worth.

Today I took out two of the BBC MM discs, and found surprises awaited with each.

I recall reacting favorably to Donald Runnicles Mahler 4th when I first received the disc with the BBC Magazine in 2017. I don't recall having revisited since that initial listen, but I did so today. The performance is magical. So many wonderful details arising from the mix, and all leading to what is in my opinion (and I've heard quite a number of Mahler 4ths -- it's the Mahler symphony I listen to the most, and I have quite a collection of interpretations) the absolute best closing pages for the finale of this symphony that I've heard. Absolutely magical.


















This is an "in concert" recording, and the generous audience applause at the end is well deserved. I was clapping along in my listening room chair.

The second of the BBC discs in my listening session today is one I don't recall ever having listened to before. It arrived in a magazine shipment from 2014, so it's well overdue its spin in my trusty SONY XA5400ES. It is titled _CPE Bach Chamber Works_ and features two trio sonatas (one for flute and violin, the other for two violins, both with continuo), a violin sonata (in C minor, also a "trio sonata"), and the haunting Keyboard Sonata in E minor, H281. These, too, are "live" productions and the audience reaction throughout is marvelous; one can tell they are enjoying the quirky and beautiful music of CPE Bach.

















As a little surprise, the final track of the disc features the third movement of Mozart's Horn Concerto No. 4. (This is the result of a feature with the BBC Music Magazine called "Ten Pieces" where every so often an addenda is placed on the disc, with a commentary in the magazine explaining the music, mostly for youngster understandings.) 

Overall, this disc is "magical" as well, with beautiful sound and beautiful music. Had I played baseball today instead of CDs, I'd have to say I hit two home runs. Not bad for a listening session.


----------



## Art Rock

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: String Quartets (Amadeus Quartet, DG, 6 CD's)*

The coming days I intend to start the day with this box. Today CD2: KV 169, 170, 171, 172, 173.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nos. 3, 5 & 7









Around this time, Berlin Philharmonic's sound was quite different from the future Karajan era. Still it was not entirely Furtwängler's sound. Probably they were in the process of transformation. Anyway, the sound here is pleasantly big-boned.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today is the 5th Sunday after Trinity. Bach wrote this little chorale cantata for this day:

*J. S. Bach: "Wer nur den lieben Gott lässt walten" BWV 93*

Yukari Nonoshita, Matthew White, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2, Dvorak: 'American' Quartet & Tchaikovsky: Andante Cantabile from String Quartet No. 1

St. Petersburg String Quartet


----------



## Georgieva

Warner, Lohengrin
Sols; Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra // Rudolf Kempe


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7
Chicago Symphony Orchestra | Leonard Bernstein


----------



## sAmUiLc

#1


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Symphony 3
Gielen/SWR SO









Shostakovich - 24 Preludes and Fugues
Nikolayeva 
CD 1









Bax - Symphony 3, The Happy Forest
Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Stenhammar: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 et al

Göteborgs Symfoniker, Neeme Järvi


Stenhammar: Excelsior! concert overture, Op. 13
Stenhammar: Serenade for Orchestra, Op. 31
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 1 in F major
Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2 in G minor, Op. 34


----------



## John Zito

Prokofiev's sixth with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra and Neeme Järvi.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rachmaninov: Sonata #2 in B Flat minor, Op. 36
Gubaidulina: Chaconne
Medtner: Sonata Reminicenza in A minor, Op. 38, #1
Prokofiev: Sonata for Piano #7, Op. 83


----------



## Art Rock

*Emil Tabakov: Symphony No. 7 (Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Emil Tabakov, Toccata)*

Emil Tabakov (1947) is a Bulgarian conductor, composer and double-bass player. Toccata recorded a series of CD's with his works.This CD contains the seventh symphony (2005), a work that is in a similar vein as the fifth, and was characterized by one critic as "a desperate ride through hell".


----------



## Dulova Harps On

At Work


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Khachaturian: Spartacus Suite, Gayaneh Suite & Masquerade Suite
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian Sketches, Suite No. 1


----------



## tortkis

Schönberg: Fünf Klavierstücke, Op. 23 - Glenn Gould


----------



## Merl

sAmUiLc said:


> The Lark
> View attachment 171215
> 
> 
> 
> On my limited listening, I find the Kodály Quartet on Naxos the best overall in Haydn string quartets. I haven' heard a dud among several I've tried. Perhaps the non-resonant sound helps, too.


The thing about the Kodaly box is it never let's you down as its such a consistent cycle. They may not be as exciting as some others here and there but they have a lovely sound and are (generally speaking) structurally fine.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sebastian Fagerlund: Ignite (2010)
Netherlands Radio PO / Osmo Vänskä
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Faramundo

Hungarian Excellence.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Benjamin Britten - operas part five of five.​
Written originally for the BBC, _Owen Wingrave_ is another of Britten's 'outsider' operas. The outsider here is the eponymous character who is expected to graduate from military college in order to uphold his family's illustrious martial tradition. A gifted student but realising he is not cut out for the army on moral grounds, the sensitive, poetry-loving and pacifistic Owen visits the ancestral pile where he informs family and guests that he does not intend to pursue a military career. This shocks the assembled company and the response is unsympathetic, especially that of his dour and hard-bitten grandfather who is Owen's polar opposite in terms of temperament. After declining one more chance to fall into line Owen is disinherited by his angry grandfather as well as having his courage questioned by others.

Stung by the accusations and taunts, Owen attempts to prove his mettle by spending the night alone in a supposedly haunted room where an ancestor allegedly killed his son and then died himself in mysterious circumstances. Later, one of the guests outside the haunted room screams, prompting Owen's grandfather to open the door to the room where he finds Owen on the floor dead. Owen has 'proved' himself but as the only heir to the Wingrave name his death has brought about the end of the family line.

_Owen Wingrave - _opera in two acts, after the short story by
Henry James op.85 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper] (1968-70):

with Benjamin Luxon (Owen Wingrave), John Shirley-Quirk
(Spencer Coyle) a.o., the Wandsworth School Choir and the
English Chamber Orchestra/Benjamin Britten
__​
_Death in Venice_ was an absolute corker with which to bring the curtain down on Britten's operatic career. Britten, perhaps anxious that he might not be in for the long haul due to a serious heart ailment, delayed his appointment with the scalpel in order to get the work finished. Britten superbly brings to life both the attractions and the dangers of Venice, and the character of the aging writer von Aschenbach is brilliantly drawn, especially when his inner conflict between the aesthetic and the sensual manifests itself as an invisible contest played out by Apollo and Dionysus (there was perhaps more than a whiff of an autobiographical element here). The whole thing is perfectly complimented by Myfanwy Piper's libretto.

The sessions on this excellent recording were overseen by the ailing composer, but by this time he was too unwell to conduct himself, so the task was placed in the more than capable hands of Steuart Bedford. Britten managed to attend the first performance at the Aldeburgh Festival and saw it again in London, where, if I recall correctly what the _Penguin Opera Guide_ had to say about it, Peter Pears in the punishing role of von Aschenbach gave_ 'the performance of his life'._

_Death in Venice - _opera in two acts, after the novella by Thomas
Mann op.88 [Libretto: Myfanwy Piper] (1971-73 - rev. by 1974):

with Peter Pears (Gustav von Aschenbach), John Shirley-Quirk (multiple
roles) a.o. and the English Chamber Orchestra/Steuart Bedford
_







_​


----------



## Tsaraslondon

The pallidly voiced Odabella of Cristina Deutekom rather lets down an otherwise excellent recording, with superb contributions from Raimondi, Milnes and Bergonzi.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Alphons Diepenbrock: Lydische Nacht
Concertgebouw Orchestra / Hans Vonk
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: The Complete Takemitsu Edition Box 2 (Various, Shogakukan, 11 CD's)*

CD10: Bad Boy, Piano Pieces for Children, Le Fils Des Étoiles - Prélude Du 1er Acte "La Vocation", 12 Songs For Guitar, The Last Waltz, Golden Slumbers, Herbstlied. The emphasis on this CD is transcriptions, mainly for guitar, some for piano, one for flute and harp, one for clarinet quintet. On paper not the most interesting stuff, but I quite like the 12 Songs For Guitar, which range from traditional via Arlen and Gershwin to Lennon & McCartney.


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Rogerx

Hahn: Poèmes & Valses

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)

Hahn, R: Le rossignol éperdu
Hahn, R: Premières valses


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.5



















*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36/ Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67


Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2021-07-02
Recording Venue: Festspielhaus, Baden-Baden


----------



## Art Rock

*Tan Dun: On Taoism, Orchestral Theatre I, Death and Fire -- Dialogue with Paul Klee (BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Tan Dun, Koch)*

Tan Dun is one of those contemporary composers where I am not quite sure how I value them (not talking about the film music here, but about the 'concert hall works'). I generally like the soundscapes he is creating, but I also tend to find them a bit gimmicky at times, especially in the (granted, aptly named) Orchestral Theatre I. On the other hand, the Klee inspired Death and Fire is a very interesting orchestral piece.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Mozart - "Gran Partita" Serenade - Netherlands Wind Ensemble/Edo de Waart


----------



## Vasks

*Bright Sheng - Let Fly-Concerto for Violin & Orchestra (Zhu/Naxos)
Isang Yun - Chamber Symphony #1 (Borkowski/Naxos)*


----------



## Malx

Two first symphonies this morning.

*Walton, Symphony No 1 - BBC Scottish SO, Martyn Brabbins.

Beethoven, Symphony No 1 - Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel.

















*


----------



## sbmonty

Gubaidulina: Offertorium
Kremer; Boston Symphony Orchestra; Dutoit


----------



## Rogerx

Mercadante: Flute Concertos

James Galway (flute)



Mercadante: Concerto for Flute & Orchestra in D major
Mercadante: Concerto for Flute & Orchestra in E major
Mercadante: Concerto for Flute & Orchestra in E minor


----------



## Merl

Hmm, the Endellion are a bit too broad in the Walton for me. It's not a bad performance but others are more concise, snappier and aggressive, especially in the final movement (my litmus test in this quartet). They're better in the Bridge.


----------



## sbmonty

Bourdon said:


> *Mahler
> 
> Symphony No.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are the CDs original jacket in this boxset Bourdon?


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Charles Gounod*
Symphony 1 in D major
Symphony 2 in E-flat Major

Orchestra of St. John's, Smith Square
John Lubbock
ASV 1996


----------



## Philidor

More Dvořák.

*Antonín Dvořák: String Quintet G major op. 77*

Panocha Quartet
Pavel Nejzek, double bass


----------



## Enthusiast

A major orchestral work, a song cycle (with orchestra) and a chamber piece for cello and piano.


----------



## Philidor

Great stuff. Nørgård had the gene for composing, as far as I can say ...

*Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 3 (1972-75)*

Ulla Munch, contralto
Danish National Vocal Ensemble
Danish National Choir
Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Concertos pour piano & Mélodies- Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth, Cédric Tiberghien, Stéphane Degout


----------



## Enthusiast

It must be the hot weather - Ravel's G Major concerto is made for it. This CD has an excellent Ravel concerto and an equally excellent Schoenberg concerto (a work I love more every time I hear it) along with Messiaen's Oiseaux Exotiques.


----------



## Floeddie

*History of the Russian Piano Trio, Vol. 3*


----------



## Georgieva

Something local.
Tchaikovsky, Liturgy Of St John Chrysostom
Bulgarian A Cappella Choir 'Svetoslav Obretenov', Conductor Georgi Robev


----------



## Georgieva

And Rachmaninov's Vespers!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Bartók Warner* set:

*Piano Concertos Nos. 1-3
András Schiff, piano
Budapest Festival Orchestra
Fischer*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), 
Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## Bourdon

sbmonty said:


> Are the CDs original jacket in this boxset Bourdon?


No,the jackets in the box are plain white


----------



## Enthusiast

A recent Chausson disc.


----------



## SanAntone

New Beethoven symphony cycle by Yannick Nézet-Séguin. I am mostly impressed with the HIP approach and overall interpretation.


----------



## Philidor

Gran Finale.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 D minor op. 125*

Joan Rodgers, Della Jones, Peter Bronder, Bryn Terfel
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras










The ninth is not in every cycle the best one ...


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Barber & Aaron Copland & Virgil Thomson, w

Eleanor Steber, Leontyne Price, Jennie Tourel, William Warfield (the latter’s ‘Old American Songs’, .: Modern American Vocal Works – Premiere Recordings, 1950-53. (Austria) Sony MHK 60899, recorded 1950-53. Gatefold Jacket


*Eleanor Steber (July 17, 1914 – October 3, 1990)*


----------



## cougarjuno

Ives piano music


----------



## Art Rock

*Eino Tamberg: Suite from the ballet ‘Joanna Tentata’, Symphonic Dances, Concerto grosso (Residentie Orkest Den Haag, Neeme Järvi, BIS)*

Eino Tamberg (1930 - 2010) was an Estonian composer. This is the only CD I have of his work. His style sounds like a spicier form of neo-classical to me, and is quite attractive, especially the ballet suite and the Concerto Grosso (some great sax there).


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach | Goldberg Variations | Klára Würtz*








> This is a performance of the Goldbergs that conceals its sophistication. All repeats are played, but other than softer touch, there’s hardly any change in color, volume, or ornamentation between them. That doesn’t mean they lack interest. The brisk tempos keep consistent bit through most of the 77 minutes performance, maintain interest and push through to the final aria as few recordings manage to do. (Classic Review by Tal Agam - June 27, 2022)


----------



## Enthusiast

The Canticle of the Sun was the first Gubaidulina work that attracted me. It is perhaps her masterpiece. The Music for Flute, Strings & Percussion is also a fine work. Both performances here are as good as you can get IMO.


----------



## Bourdon

*Poulenc

CD 2 Tacchino & Février deuxième piano








*


----------



## Enthusiast

Nielsen and Aho clarinet concertos.


----------



## starthrower

Violin concertos


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Philidor

Sunday is the right day for this summit:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Clavier-Übung III

Prelude E-flat major BWV 552
Chorales BWV 669-671, 676, 678, 680, 682. 684, 686, 688 (Pedailter settings)
Fugue E-flat major BWV 552

Chorales BWV 672-674, 675, 677, 679, 681, 683, 685, 687, 689 (Manualiter settings)
Duettos 802-805*

Ewald Kooiman
Gabler organ in Basilika St. Martin, Weingarten (D)

(no picture available)


----------



## Georgieva

Bruckner: 7. Sinfonie ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Kiki

*Sofia Gubaidulina*
_"Offertorium" Concerto for Violin and Orchestra_
*Gidon Kremer / Boston Symphony Orchestra / Charles Dutoit* • 1988 • DG

Out of this world!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bkeske

Richards Piano Quartet : Martinů - Piano Quartet No. 1 & Chausson - Piano Quartet In A Major Op. 30. L'Oiseau-Lyre 1970


----------



## espressivo dolente

Nothing less than everything one could want on a Sunday afternoon of music. Have any TCers listened to any of Bernard van Dieren's work? (a Dutch composer who influenced Warlock).
This disc offers up two world premiers : "Six English Tunes" and "Six Italian Dance Tunes".


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Lars Wouters van den Oudenweijer / Hannes Minnaar / Torleif Thedéen
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Soantas No 1, 16 & 23 'Appasionata' (disc 1) - Claude Frank.*

A set I rarely see mentioned on this thread.
Frank studied with a couple of the great pianists of the past - Artur Schnabel and Rudolf Serkin. I find his playing has some similarities to Schnabel, some fexibility but not to the detrement of the structure and flow of the works. His personal interpretations are evident but not at the expense of the music.
A very nice set to have on the shelves.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Steve Reich_ - Works (1965-95) _
part one for the rest of today.

I will alternate Reich with various other composers
just to break the 10-disc box set up a bit better.

_It's Gonna Rain_ for tape (1965):
_Come Out_ for tape (1966):
_Piano Phase_ for two pianos (1967): a)
_Four Organs_ for four electronic organs and maracas (1970): b)
_Drumming_ for four pairs of tuned bongo drums, three marimbas, three
glockenspiels, two female voices, whistling and piccolo (1970-71): c)

a) with Nunot Tilles (pf.) and Edmund Niemann (pf.)
b) with Michael Gordon (org.), Lisa Moore (org.), Mark Stewart (org.),
Evan Ziporyn (org.) and James Preiss (maracas)
c) Steve Reich and Musicians


----------



## Yabetz

One of my favorite recordings of the Mahler Ninth.


----------



## Bourdon

Yabetz said:


> One of my favorite recordings of the Mahler Ninth.


I hope that you have the gold edition for a better sound .


----------



## Bkeske

Jean-Claude Pennetier, piano / Régis Pasquier, violin / Roland Pidoux, cello :

Ernest Chausson - Trio Pour Piano, Violon Et Violoncelle, Op. 3 En Sol Mineur & Pièce Pour Violoncelle Et Piano, Op. 39 En Do Majeur.

Harmonia Mundi 1984. French release


----------



## Yabetz

Bourdon said:


> I hope that you have the gold edition for a better sound .


Yes.  Correction:


----------



## WVdave

Serge Prokofieff; Symphonie Nr. 5 B-dur Op. 100
Berliner Philharmoniker · Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon – 139 040 SLPM, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, Germany, 1969.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

Bourdon said:


> I hope that you have the gold edition for a better sound .


The Gold Edition may sound richer but it feels artificial to me. I prefer the original issue. It sounds bleaker which suits fine to the performance.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bkeske

The Muir String Quartet:

Ernest Chausson - Concerto In D Major, Op. 21 for Piano, Violin and String & 
String Quartet 'Unfinished' Op. 35.

His Master's Voice/EMI 1987, UK release


----------



## Bruce

A rather disparate selection of chamber works today, courtesy of the Naxos Music Library.

First half of the program consists of 3 works: 
























*Marjan Mozetich* - Lament in the Trampled Garden - Penderecki String Quartet
*Jennifer Higdon* - Splendid Wood, a piece for six players on 3 marimbas - Members of the New England Conservatory Percussion Ensemble
*Paul Moravec* - Anniversary Dances - Ying Quartet

After a brief interlude, we will continue with:
























*Rolf Lislevand* - Arpeggiata addio (after G. G. Kapsberger) - Arianna Savall (vocals & harp); Bjorn Kjellemyr (double bass & colascione); Rolf Lislevand (baroque guitar & lute); Thor-harald Johnsen (lute); Marco Ambrosini (nyckelharpa); Guido Morini (organ & clavichord); Pedro Estavan (percussion)

Arpeggiata addio is rather hard to classify. It's a kind of reworking or a riff on Kapsberger's work, using period instruments, but in quite a modern style. Very interesting, I thought. And rather fetching. 

*Petr Eben* - 2 Invocations - Omstridt Duo (Marius Hesby - trombone; Anders Eidsten Dahl - organ)

*Ravel *- 3 Poèmes de Stephene Mallarmé - Anne Sofie von Otter (soprano); sols
*Chausson *- Chanson perpetuelle, Op. 37 - Anne Sofie von Otter (soprano); sols


----------



## Bkeske

The Wilanów String Quartet:

Debussy - String Quartet In G Minor Op. 10
Szymanowski - String Quartet Op. 56 No. 2
Polskie Nagrania Muza, unknown date (guessing early/mid 1970’s), Polish release


----------



## FrankE

Not something I bought. It came up when I opened YouTube on my mobile telephone handset when I started the ironing and thought "that'll do". I think it's playing the whole 10 CDs as it's currently playing CD4 and I long finished the ironing.


----------



## Bkeske

Arthur Grumiaux , violin / Colette Lequien, viola / Maurice Gendron, cello / Roger Bourdin, flute / Annie Challan, harp / István Hajdú & Jean Françaix, piano

Debussy - Sonata In D Minor For Cello And Piano / Sonata For Flute, Viola And Harp / Sonata In G Minor For Violin And Piano / Syrinx (For Unaccompanied Flute)

Philips 1967, French release


----------



## Bkeske

Janáček Quartet w/Eva Bernáthová, piano : Franck - Quintet In F Minor For Piano And String Quartet. Artia Records reissue, originally Supraphon 1962


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven 1 / Mozart 18


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Piano Works

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Korngold: Violin Concerto & String Sextet


----------



## sAmUiLc

This one is with the infamous Schnittke cadenza in the first movement. I actually saw him live performing it with Mackerras. Forgot which orchestra. Kremer was physically balletic while performing. 😃


----------



## Rogerx

CD 2
FLORENT SCHMITT (1870–1958)
La Tragédie de Salomé, Op. 50

RICHARD STRAUSS (1864–1949)
Dance of the Seven Veils (Salome)

ÉDOUARD LALO (1823–1892)
Namouna: Suite No. 1

Detroit Symphony orchestra

Paul Paray


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Korngold
Symphonic Serenade, Op. 39
NFM Leopoldinum Orchestra
Hartmut Rohde*










Such a scintillating work! The performance is also top-notch.


----------



## Art Rock

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: String Quartets (Amadeus Quartet, DG, 6 CD's)*

The coming days I intend to start the day with this box. Today CD3: KV 387, 421, 458 (Hunt).


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Giovanni Bononcini: Cantate e Sonate da Camera

La Scatola dai Suoni


Bononcini, G M: Arie, correnti, sarabande, gighe et alemande, Op. 4
Bononcini, G M: Cantate per camera a voce sola, libro primo, Op. 10: Amante sprezzato
Bononcini, G M: Crudeltà di Bella Donna
Bononcini, G M: Preghiera d'amante a bella donna, Op. 10
Bononcini, G M: Sonata da camera, Allemanda e Corrente, Op. 3
Bononcini, G M: Sonata da camera, Op. 9 No. 2
Bononcini, G M: Trio Sonata Op. 9 No. 3 in C major


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Symphony 4
Gielen/SWR SO









Handel - Chandos Anthems 1-3
The Sixteen; Dawson, Partridge, George









Messiaen - Eclairs sur l’Au-Dela
Chung/Orchestre de l’Opera Bastille









Schnittke - Concerto Grosso 1, Quasi una sonata, Moz-Art a la Haydn, A-Paganini
Kremer, Schiff, Gridenko, Smirnov, Chamber Orchestra of Europe









Dvorak - Symphony 8
Janacek - Suite from Jenufa
Honeck/Pittsburg


----------



## Georgieva

One of the best ways to start new working week
Wagner Der Ring Des Nibelungen: teatro Alla Scala: Wilhelm Furtwangler


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

Karl Amadeus Hartmann: Des Simplicius Simplicissimus 

Book is fantastic and one of the best I’ve ever read (Der abenteuerliche Simplicissimus Teutsch). Somehow, I have a feeling that Hartmann’s music is a bit outside of German music semantics. Does anyone share my opinion?


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012- István Várdai (cello)

My desert Island set.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - There was one cantata left from yesterday.
*
J. S. Bach: "Siehe, ich will viel Fischer aussenden" BWV 88*

Rachel Nicholls, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Baxi

_NP:_








(1975)


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 24 'à Thérèse', 25, 26 'Les Adieux' - Friedrich Gulda.*

A nice contrast to the Claude Frank I played yesterday evening - Gulda plays with a bit more weight and in a slightly less reverberant acoustic. These sonatas, like the string quartets, sound equally good in a variety of different interpretative styles.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Bartók #2








Vienna SO / Jascha Horenstein


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonies 21-26-27-22-23-24

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.6

Listening to the sixth symphony at the moment, I can only conclude that this is one of the most attractive complete sets available at the moment. This is of course my personal opinion, but if you are looking for a refined version that gives a clear picture, this would be a first recommendation. I have read that it would be clinical but that is certainly not the sounding result, it is beautifully balanced and a real pleasure to listen to. The orchestral playing of the various orchestras is breathless in its careful execution, I love it! 
The recordings sound excellent 

















*


----------



## Art Rock

*Emil Tabakov: Symphony No. 8, Five Bulgarian Dances (Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Emil Tabakov, Toccata)*

Emil Tabakov (1947) is a Bulgarian conductor, composer and double-bass player. Toccata recorded a series of CD's with his works.This CD contains the eighth symphony (2009), which is dramatic as one would expect based on the first seven, although less intense than its predecessor. The Bulgarian Dances make a fine exuberant coupling.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Constant Lambert - various works for either
side of an hour in the not-so-fresh air.​
As a composer Constant Lambert's light shone brightly but relatively briefly during the inter-war period but from that era he is the only British composer I can think outside the world of light music who appreciated jazz to the point of enthusiastically incorporating dollops of it into his work.

Lambert was also wholly capable of writing serious music on totally conventional lines - the concerto for piano, two trumpets, timpani and strings is notable for its striking dramatic and lyrical content, and the score composed for the WWII documentary about the Merchant Navy convincingly evokes the dangers facing an Atlantic convoy as it makes its way through the foggy and submarine-infested ocean - but elsewhere a strain of Milhaud/Poulenc-style puckishness and fleetness of foot pervaded a number of key works and as a result he was perhaps the one British composer (apart from William Walton during his short-lived _Façade_/_Portsmouth Point_ 'naughty period') who could make a credible claim for honorary membership of _Les Six_.

Always something of a _bon-viveur_ and habitually blasé when it came to taking care of himself, Lambert's early demise in 1951 at the age of 45 is to be regretted, but by the 1940s his career as a composer was already being eclipsed by that as a conductor.

Concerto for piano, two trumpets, timpani and strings -
short score ed. and orch. by Giles Easterbrook and
Edward Shipley (1924 inc. - arr. by 1988):
_Pomona_ - ballet in one act for orchestra (1927):
_Prize-fight_ - ballet in one act for orchestra (1923-24 - rev. 1927):
Orchestral suite arranged from the music for the patriotic
documentary _Merchant Seamen_ (orig. 1940 - arr. 1942):









_The Rio Grande_ - cantata for soprano, mixed choir, piano, brass,
strings and percussion [Text: Sacheverell Sitwell] (1927):
Concerto for piano and nine players (1930-31):
_Horoscope_ - ballet in one act for orchestra (1937):


----------



## Philidor

More Dvořák.

*Antonín Dvořák: Piano Quintet No. 2 A major op. 81*

Panocha Quartet
Jan Panenka, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)

Seems appropriate with this temperatures


----------



## Bourdon

*Morley








*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Sextet & Octet

The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.7

















*


----------



## OCEANE

completed listening to this beautiful lute music


----------



## Floeddie

*Puccini: Madam Butterfly (Excerpts)*


----------



## OCEANE

Bourdon said:


> *Mahler
> 
> Symphony No.6
> 
> Listening to the sixth symphony at the moment, I can only conclude that this is one of the most attractive complete sets available at the moment. This is of course my personal opinion, but if you are looking for a refined version that gives a clear picture, this would be a first recommendation. I have read that it would be clinical but that is certainly not the sounding result, it is beautifully balanced and a real pleasure to listen to. The orchestral playing of the various orchestras is breathless in its careful execution, I love it!
> The recordings sound excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for sharing.
Totally agreed this is an attractive complete set.


----------



## Enthusiast




----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata No. 1 in C minor Op. 32
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor Op. 92
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52*

_San Francisco Symphony
Herbert Blomstedt_
Recorded: 1994-11-14
Recording Venue: Davies Symphony Hall, San Francisco


----------



## OCEANE

Gerhild Romberger is a German mezzo-soprano and has performed lot of Mahler's works.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Vítězslav Novák*
In the Tatra Mountains, op. 26
Lady Godiva Overture, op. 41
Eternal Longing, op. 33

Buffalo Philharmonic Ochestra
JoAnn Falletta
Naxos 2016


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'*
_
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Dmitri Kitayenko_
Recorded: 14-18 September 1992
Recording Venue: Concert Hall of Polish Radio, Katowice, Poland


----------



## OCEANE

Alan Hovhaness - Meditation on Orpheus


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Die Kunst der Fuge








*


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - The Viola da Gamba in Concerto

Manfredo Kraemer, Pablo Valetti (violins), Bruno Cocset (cello), Imke David (viola da gamba)

Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall (viola da gamba & conductor)


Vivaldi: Concerto for mixed instruments RV555
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Viola da gamba, 'La maggiore' RV546
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin, Cello & Orchestra in F major, RV 544 'Il Proteo o sia il mondo al rovescio'
Vivaldi: Concerto funebre in B flat major RV579
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 2 'Con due Violini e Violoncello obligato', RV 578
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 10 'Con quattro Violini e Violoncello obligato', RV 580
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 11 'Con due Violini e Violoncello obligato', RV 565


----------



## espressivo dolente

I'm going to listen, starting today, to various recordings of Sibelius' 3rd in an endeavor to more fully understand why I (and I believe most Sibelius fans) favor it _less_ than his other symphonies. (The sixth, btw, is my personal favorite - a source of endless fascination, curiosity and delight; who knows? Maybe I'll change my mind!). I have a sneaking suspicion that 3 might also be less recorded than the others - I for sure have fewer performances of it - but make no authoritative claim that's so. And yeah, *NO* listening to any of the others on these discs, no matter the temptation!










In one TC poll (2017), the 3rd did indeed come last, but in another (2013) it tied with 6 for _next to last _(bringing up the rear, to my astonishment was #1, which hasn't fared all that well with TC posters.


----------



## Enthusiast

It is supposed to be England's hottest ever day today. I have found that Schoenberg is well suited to hot weather, not because it is cooling but it just seems very compatible.


----------



## Philidor

Every time a pleasure.

*The Merry Organ
Improvisations on Children's Songs*

Franz Lehrndorfer, organ


----------



## Baxi

NP:








(2009/10)


----------



## Vasks

*Frederic Cliffe - Concert Overture: Cloud and Sunshine (Fifield/Sterling)
Frederic Austin - Symphony in E (Bostock/Dutton)*


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'*

_Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin_
Recorded: 2021-07-10
Recording Venue: Festspielhaus, Baden-Baden


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Wonderful playing and sound on this DSD download.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

pianoconcerto No.22








*


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été Op. 7 & La Captive & Zaide

Eleanor Steber (soprano)

Columbia Symphony Orchestra, Dimitri Mitropoulos, Jean Morel

and

Eleanor Steber in sacred arias by the great masters


Max Rudolf

Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

More Schoenberg.


----------



## Malx

A start made to this weeks String Quartet selection.
*Haydn, String Quartet Op 76/2 - Quatuor Mosaiques.*

I sat outside for the twenty minute duration of the quartet with a glass of what started off as cold iced water which soon became tepid. The temperature, whilst not as hot as my friends in England and mainland Europe are having to endure, was plenty hot enough for me - 29C/84F. Tomorrow is to be be marginally hotter, all I can say is I'm glad I'm not working!
(Unusually for me I used my iphone to stream from Qobus through my Audio Technica ATH-AD700 phones.)


----------



## Kiki

espressivo dolente said:


> I'm going to listen, starting today, to various recordings of Sibelius' 3rd in an endeavor to more fully understand why I (and I believe most Sibelius fans) favor it _less_ than his other symphonies. (The sixth, btw, is my personal favorite - a source of endless fascination, curiosity and delight; who knows? Maybe I'll change my mind!). I have a sneaking suspicion that 3 might also be less recorded than the others - I for sure have fewer performances of it - but make no authoritative claim that's so. And yeah, *NO* listening to any of the others on these discs, no matter the temptation!
> 
> View attachment 171279
> 
> 
> In one TC poll (2017), the 3rd did indeed come last, but in another (2013) it tied with 6 for _next to last _(bringing up the rear, to my astonishment was #1, which hasn't fared all that well with TC posters.


Curious to know why you do not favour the 3rd and the outcome of your listening project. 

P.S. Please allow me to be blunt. A poll reflects its samples. Nothing more. And a poll on TC is not representative of the whole TC community, let alone all the classical music listeners around the world. Therefore, while those polls may be fun for some, I would not look at them as facts or reliable indicators.


----------



## Georgieva

Horowitz Plays Scriabin


----------



## Malx

I can't explain why but in hot weather I find Baroque vocal music somehow soothing.

*Bertali, La Maddelena - Deborah Cachet, Alice Foccroulle, Luciana Mancini, Reinoud Van Mechelen, Dávid Szigedvári, Scherzi Musicali, Nicolas Achten.*

This is a fabulous disc both in terms of performance and sound recording, if you like this style of music give it a try. I'm streaming in Hi-Res via Qobuz.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Some of the most beautiful orchestral songs ever written: Strauss' Vier Letzte Lieder & Wagner's Wesendonck Lieder


----------



## elgar's ghost

Steve Reich_ - Works (1965-95) _part two.

_Clapping Music_ for duet (1972): a)
_Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices and Organ_ (1973): b)
_Music for 18 Musicians_ (1976): b)
_Eight Lines_ for string octet, two flutes/piccolos, two
clarinets/bass clarinets and two pianos (1979): c)

a) with Russell Hartenberger and Steve Reich
b) with Steve Reich and Musicians
c) with Bang on a Can


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday I listened to Martin Frost's recording of the Nielsen clarinet concerto, finding it OK but somehow it doesn't come off that well. Now I have just listened to Anthony McGill's account - it is so much better! - along with truly excellent accounts of the flute (with Robert Langevin) and the violin (Nikolaj Znaider) concertos. I often find the concertos less successful than the symphonies but not on this disc.


----------



## deangelisj35

Philidor said:


> Every time a pleasure.
> 
> *The Merry Organ
> Improvisations on Children's Songs*
> 
> Franz Lehrndorfer, organ


I love the cover!


----------



## Philidor

Bourdon said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Thank you for your suggesstion with the Wurlitzer organ! I enjoyed it!

Then I continued with these marvellous CDs on "standard" pipe organs:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Wow, that is one intimidating cover.


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> Thank you for your suggesstion with the Wurlitzer organ! I enjoyed it!
> 
> Then I continued with these marvellous CDs on "standard" pipe organs:


I was afraid it might come across as inappropriate and deleted the post.. Glad you liked it.


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 10*
_
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek_
Recorded: 2012-12-21
Recording Venue: Rudolfinum, Dvorák Hall, Prague


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SONNET CLV

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> Wow, that is one intimidating cover.


That's just Beethoven giving us his "you better listen to my symphonies, or else" look. 

Still, as far as I know, nobody has yet dared to find out what the "or else" might be.

I have this same set of recordings on the Chesky Records label, CH-2009. It remains one of the great Beethoven Symphonies sets. (Whether you get the "intimidating" face box set on Urania, or the more "smiley" one -- at least, as "smiley" as ol' Beethoven gets -- on the Chesky box, the Leibowitz collection is a real prize.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Art Rock

*Sergey Ivanovich Taneyev: Symphonies No. 1 and No. 3 (Novosibirsk Academic Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Sanderling, Naxos)*

Sergey Taneyev (1856 - 1915) was a Russian composer, pianist, teacher of composition, music theorist and author. On this CD we have his first and third symphony (although in reverse order). The third (1884) is an accomplished romantic symphony, that just lacks that bit of extra to become really outstanding - but still an interesting work. The first (1874) was composed at age 18 - and sounds amazingly well.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## espressivo dolente

Kiki said:


> Curious to know why you do not favour the 3rd and the outcome of your listening project.
> 
> P.S. Please allow me to be blunt. A poll reflects its samples. Nothing more. And a poll on TC is not representative of the whole TC community, let alone all the classical music listeners around the world. Therefore, while those polls may be fun for some, I would not look at them as facts or reliable indicators.


Thanks, Kiki; I sure recognize the limitations of any such polls (the sample size of both TC polls was curiously small). I rather assumed my post would be understood as for fun rather than any definitive musicological statement (for which, anyway, I lack the credentials) and apologies if it were taken otherwise. Those limitations even extend to my own judgement as to which are my own favorites among his symphonies (I love them all, and on occasion can even be 'hornswaggled' by a given performance into altering my own view !)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Claude Baker: Shadows - Four Dirge Nocturnes for Orchestra*

The Slatkin Years is a six-CD collection of live performances. So far, I have no complaints; the musicianship and sound are great. It mixes the old with the new, like Claude Baker, a composer with a doctorate from Eastman School, who I wasn't even aware of until today. 

This is an evocative piece, characterized not so much with melodic as with sonic events without being off-putting.







77


----------



## Kiki

espressivo dolente said:


> Thanks, Kiki; I sure recognize the limitations of any such polls (the sample size of both TC polls was curiously small). I rather assumed my post would be understood as for fun rather than any definitive musicological statement (for which, anyway, I lack the credentials) and apologies if it were taken otherwise. Those limitations even extend to my own judgement as to which are my own favorites among his symphonies (I love them all, and on occasion can even be 'hornswaggled' by a given performance into altering my own view !)


Looks like we are in agreement about polls all along. Let's get that out of the way and return to music. 

I have a similar experience of encountering a recording that changed my mind about a piece of music. For me, it was HIP that opened up the world Mozart and Brahms. Would any recording change your mind about Sibelius #3? There might be one, there might be none, but I would be curious to follow your journey!


----------



## Malx

Having listened to a number of recordings of this weeks string quartet thread selection - Chiaroscuro / Kodaly / Panocha / Modigliani / Takacs I thought it time for a change of pace.

*Walton, Symphony No 2 - BBC Scottish SO, Martyn Brabbins.








*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Karel Husa, Concerto for Orchestra*

I probably need to hear this again, because the first time through, it didn't ring my chimes.


----------



## marlow

Horowitz The Unreleased Live Recordings

Washington DC December 1967

Beethoven, Chopin, Scarlatti, Schumann, Rachmaninov

Plus encores

No wonder they queued to hear him!


----------



## Merl

Much better Walton from the Britten quartet to round out my latest blog (I'll post it soon).


----------



## HenryPenfold

*RVW* - Dona Nobis Pacem

A VW work that I've always loved over many years, bet never had it in my top 5 of his works. I think that's changing...

Took this CD off the shelf ahead of my usual CDs (LPO Boult, LSO Hickox & Bournemouth SO David Hill). 

The BBC Radio 3 Building a Library first choice, IIRC.

Hail, hail, Hyperion! As we say in England.....


----------



## pmsummer

MAGIS SUBTILITER
_Secular Music of the_...
*Chantilly Codex*
Project Ars Nova

_New Albion_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 7
Philharmoniker Hamburg - Simone Young
SACD


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Fitzwilliam String Quartet : Shostakovich - The String Quartets. DECCA 6 CD collection reissue. Originally released in 1980 on vinyl (I need to get that one of these days).

CD’s #5&6 - Quartets No. 11-15

All in my beautiful ex-library copy 😁


----------



## 13hm13

* 50 Years Grosses Festspielhaus Salzburg*


CD 12:
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Symphony No. 40 in G minor, KV 550
Symphony No. 41 in C major, KV 551 "Jupiter"
Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Böhm


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with my *Mahler Boulez* traversal with the *5th*:










Immediately I'm struck by how transparent the textures are, but also that, unlike some of the Boulez haters, I feel there's plenty of emotion here. It's just not the heart-on-sleeve emotionalism you hear in Bernstein or Tennstedt. Love this performance and this entire cycle.


----------



## 13hm13

Taneyev: Symphonies Nos. 2 And 4
Valery Polyansky


----------



## sAmUiLc

one disc at a time (total 9 discs)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 10
Christiane Oelze, soprano
Leipziger Streichquartett*


----------



## Bkeske

Doric String Quartet:

Britten 

String Quartet No. 1, Op. 25 (1941) In D Major
Three Divertimenti (1933-36) For String Quartet
String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94 (1975) To Hans Keller
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 36 (1945) In C Major For Mrs J.L. Behrend
Purcell

Fantasias (1680) In Four Parts
Chandos 2CD set 2019


----------



## Bruce

An organ work by Giles Swayne is on my agenda for today. Or was, I've finished listening to it. I didn't care much for it.


----------



## Bruce

Later that same day, a couple of beautiful 3rds. 

















*Schmidt *- Symphony No. 3 in A major

*Brahms *- Symphony No. 3 in F major

The symphonies in this set are my first encounter with the music of Franz Schmidt, and I'm finding it really interesting. My first opinion is that's it's sort of a mix between Strauß and Elgar.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5
Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## jambo

Getting back into the swing of things after a long weekend away with family. Very nice sound for a 40s recording.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 5

Bruno Walter
New York Philharmonic
1947


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Lachner: Nonet in F Major & Octet in B-Flat Major, Op. 156

Consortium Classicum
Klöcker, Dieter


----------



## Art Rock

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: String Quartets (Amadeus Quartet, DG, 6 CD's)*

The coming days I intend to start the day with this box. Today CD4: KV 428, 464, 136, 137.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Georgieva

This is something new. I could say interesting according to my taste 
*Simon Johnson* _org








_


----------



## Georgieva

Beethoven Symphony No 9, ‘Choral’ 
Sols; Choir and Orchestra of the Bayreuth Festival / Wilhelm Furtwängler


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Purcell tonight at work :


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nos. 3 & 4


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-2nd Symphony, Manfred and Genoveva Overtures.

Abbado and the Orchestra Mozart.

Apparently this recording which was made late in Abbado's life is the first time he recorded one of Schumann's symphonies......

Based upon this performance and recording it really is difficult to understand why. This really is impressive and considering how highly regarded his early LSO Mendelssohn cycle is it is surprising that he did not turn his attentions to Schumann.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Telemann & Marcello: Baroque Trumpet Concertos

Sergei Nakariakov (trumpet, flugelhorn), Thomas Tempel (oboe), Linda Strommen (oboe)

Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Hugh Wolff


----------



## Floeddie

*Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rubinstein's Chopin at its best 😍


----------



## tortkis

Mosolov: Harp Concerto - Taylor Ann Fleshman (harp), Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Arthur Arnold (Naxos)


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Symphony 5
Gielen/SWR SO









Martinu - The Epic of Gilgamesh
Honeck/Czech Phil; Staples, Crowe, Welton, Martinik, Callow


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg
String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37
Leipziger Streichquartett*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart : Cosi Fan Tutti / Women Are Like That

Eleanor Steber, Richard Tucker , Frank Guarrera, Blanche Thebom, Roberta Peters, Lorenzo Alvary

Fritz Stiedry Conducting The Chorus* And Orchestra Of The Metropolitan Opera Association


----------



## jambo

A fantastic final movement in this performance, one of Barbirolli's last recordings. I think the only Mahler 5 I have left after this one is from the DG Kubelik mini-box.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 5

John Barbirolli
New Philharmonia Orchestra
1969


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Das Klagende Lied

Dorothea Röschmann soprano
Anna Larsson contralto
Johan Botha tenor
Wiener Philharmoniker









*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Korngold is getting wider exposure as more violinists play and record it. I also find Dvarionas worthy of listening to occasionally.


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: The Complete Takemitsu Edition Box 2 (Various, Shogakukan, 11 CD's)*

CD11: Wind Horse, Grass, Handmade Proverbs - Four Pop Songs, Songs for Mixed Chorus in a Small Room. This is a side of Takemitsu one does not often encounter: a whole CD with works for choir a cappella. By far the most interesting here is the collection of twelve songs called Songs for Mixed Chorus in a Small Room, mostly based on what sounds like Japanese folk songs.


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..








Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2


Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2. ica classics: ICAC5003. Buy CD or download online. Arthur Rubinstein (piano) Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester, Christoph von Dohnányi



www.prestomusic.com





The 3rd movement of Brahms 2nd concerto, toward the end I get confused that I am listening to a Chopin nocturne. - only in this performance. 🤪


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Good vibes for high temperatures.

*Leonard Bernstein: Symphonic Dances from West Side Story*

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alberto Ginastera - string quartets and piano
concertos throughout this morning.

Another composer who deserves to be
better represented within my collection.

String Quartet no.1 op.20 (1948):
String Quartet no.2 op.26 (1958 - rev. 1968):









Piano Concerto no.1 op.28 (1961):
Piano Concerto no.2 op.39 (1972):


----------



## Faramundo

Good for your soul, guaranteed !

Anne Sofie, what a woman !!


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4

Sergei Nakariakov

Irish Chamber Orchestra, Jörg Widmann


Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 11
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'
Widmann, J: ad absurdum


----------



## Philidor

Ecstatic.

*Olivier Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps*

Martin Fröst, clarinet
Lucas Debargue, piano
Janine Jansen, violin
Torleif Thedéen, violoncello


----------



## Art Rock

*Tan Su Lian: Life in Wayang, Orfeo in Asia, Revelations (Jupiter String Quartet, Bruce Brubaker, Arsis)*

Tan Su Lian (or Su Lian Tan), born in 1964, is a Malaysian-born American composer and flautist. This CD has three of her chamber music works. Life in Wayang for string quartet is an interesting piece inspired by the traditional puppet theaters of South East Asia. Orfeo in Asia is for piano, a re-telling of the Orfeo/Eurydice myth re-located to Southeast Asia - personally I like it a lot less. Revelations is for piano quintet, with a particularly prominent role for the cello, and sounds better to me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.1

I'm curious about these recordings that have been mocked by many. 

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3/ Paray: Mass for the 500th Anniversary of the Death of Joan of Arc

Marcel Dupré (organ), Frances Yeend (soprano), Frances Bible (mezzo), David Lloyd (tenor), Yi-Kwei-Sze (bass)

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Rackham Symphony Choir, Paul Paray


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 22 & 28 - François-Frédéric Guy.*

A set I have admired since its release - fine live recordings and consistantly very good playing adds up to a very desirable box.


----------



## Baxi

(2002)


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, String Quartet Op 76/2 - Kodaly Quartet.








*


----------



## Enthusiast

Like Malx I have made a start with this week's quartet - Haydn's Op. 76/2 ("Fifths") - which is one of the works on this disc, along with Schubert's D 810 ("Death and the Maiden") and Widmann's Jagdquartett. Good stuff, even given that I only had room exceptional accounts of the two established works.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Zoltán Kodály
Háry János, op. 15*
Peter Ustinov, narrator
Edinburgh Festival Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra
István Kertész

*Béla Bartók
Bluebeard's Castle, op. 11*
Christa Ludwig, mezzo
Walter Berry, bass
London Symphony Orchestra
István Kertész


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin

Veits Quintet


Françaix: Wind Quintet No. 1
Ibert: Pièces brèves (3) for wind quintet
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Taffanel: Wind Quintet


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90*
_
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie
Paavo Järvi








_


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable today_

*Sibelius - Overture to "The Tempest" (Smetacek/Parliament)
Sibelius - Four Legends from "The Kalevala" (Foss/Nonesuch)*


----------



## EvaBaron

Anton Rubinstein, Piano Concerto No. 1
Joseph Banowetz, piano
Alfred Walter, conductor
Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra
Today I’m doing something completely different and listening to non-standard repertoire. I found a video on YouTube of this concerto and performance and clicked on it because why not, and I found myself really surprised by how good this is


----------



## Merl

Glinka's pleasant quartets. Blogged both of these in last 24 hours. The Shosties shine here.


----------



## haziz

*Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C Major, "Singulière"*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Igor Markevitch_
Recorded: 1955-12
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Leclair, Locatelli: Violin Concertos

Théotime Langlois de Swarte, Les Ombres


----------



## Enthusiast

This doesn't look like a top winner but it has one of the best Mozart clarinet concertos (OK, there are quite a few!) and what may be a Nielsen that is even better than McGill's (which I listened to yesterday). A really fine disc.


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Das Lied von der Erde_
*Violeta Urmana, Clifton Forbis / Orchestre national de Lille / Jean-Claude Casadesus* • 2008 Live • Evidence

This Das Lied von der Erde may not appeal to everybody's taste. Honestly the heavy vibrato of both singers are not really my thing, but I was shocked by both singers seemingly trying to squeeze every ounce out of their mana. (The fact that both voices are very loud in the recording may also have enhanced that impression.) Then there is Casadesus. Surely the pace is slow, which is also not my thing, but I really like his attack on the notes and the details/transparency that he was able to create. Probably not a mainstream DLVDE, but I found it special.


----------



## Philidor

Now continuing the Nørgård series.

*Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 4 (1981)*

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds










"it is the rest of us who are mad if we don't know that we are living atop a catastrophe every second" (Per Nørgård)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Pärt , Adam's Lament.

I remember at the turn of the century Arvo Pärt was so popular, even Michael Stipe's accolades were quoted on one of his CDs. Then I remember him announcing he was writing a piece called Adam's Lament. It seems like that marked his slippage away from celebration by the cultural mainstream. I could be wrong, but I don't hear pop/rock icons throwing his name around much anymore.


----------



## Art Rock

*Sergey Ivanovich Taneyev: Symphonies No. 2 and No. 4 (Novosibirsk Academic Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Sanderling, Naxos)*

Sergey Taneyev (1856 - 1915) was a Russian composer, pianist, teacher of composition, music theorist and author. This CD contains his second and fourth symphony. Like the third that I played yesterday, these are accomplished romantic symphonies that just lack that bit of extra to become really outstanding. Still a good listen.


----------



## Baxi

Franz Schubert

• *Kyrie D-Moll D31
• Kyrie F-Dur D66
• Salve Regina B-Dur D106
• Offertorium D136
• Stabat Mater D175
• Offertorium D181
• Graduale D184*

Donath/ Popp/ Fassbaender/ Araiza/ Dallapozza/ Fischer-Dieskau/Lika
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Wolfgang Sawallisch 









(1981-83)


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'*
_
London Symphony Orchestra
Igor Markevitch_
Recorded: 1965-03-06
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London


----------



## Philidor

I stayed in the area of the Baltic Sea.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 E-flat major op. 82*

Hallé Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli










Clear and precise in the first movement, but generous in the finale. A liltle to generous. if my taste is concerned. - I should listen again to Mahler 3, 5, 6, 9 with Glorious John.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Steve Reich_ - Works (1965-95) _
part three for this afternoon.

_Tehillim_ for two sopranos, two mezzo-sopranos and
ensemble [Texts: _Book of Psalms_] (1981): a)
_The Desert Music_ for mixed choir and orchestra
[Text: William Carlos Williams] (1983): b)
_Sextet_ for percussion and two pianos/
synthesisers (1984-85): c)

a) with Barbara Borden (sop.), Tannie Willemstijn (sop.),
Yvonne Benschop (mez.), Ananda Goud (mez.), the
Schoenberg Ensemble and the Percussion Group
The Hague/Reinbert de Leeuw
b) with Steve Reich and Musicians plus members of the Brooklyn
Philharmonic SO and Chorus/Michael Tilson Thomas
c) with Steve Reich and Musicians plus members of Nexus


----------



## jambo

*Brahms: *Piano Trio No. 1 in B major, Op. 8
*Brahms: *Piano Trio No. 2 in C major, Op. 87

Yehudi Menuhin (violin)
Pablo Casals (cello)
Eugene Istomin (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Czech Dances & On the seashore

Garrick Ohlsson (piano)


----------



## Merl

Enthusiast said:


> This doesn't look like a top winner but it has one of the best Mozart clarinet concertos (OK, there are quite a few!) and what may be a Nielsen that is even better than McGill's (which I listened to yesterday). A really fine disc.


The thing I like about the Signum releases is they're all in top notch sound and are usually quality performances.


----------



## tantokuore

*Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 42 in D minor*
My latest purchase! I am so happy to finally own a physical copy.


----------



## Rogerx

JS Bach & Beyond: A Well-Tempered Conversation

Julien Libeer, Adam Laloum


----------



## Enthusiast

Ravel's piano concertos from Tiberghien and Roth and some lovely songs from (Stéphane) Degout and Tiberghien.


----------



## Art Rock

*Emil Tabakov: Cello Concerto, Ad Infinitum (Bilkent Symphony Orchestra, Emil Tabakov, Tim Hugh, Gega New)*


Having gone through the symphonies of this Bulgarian composer over the past week or so, it's now time for his impressive cello concerto (2006). Ad Infinitum (1992) is an interesting coupling, presenting Tabakov's own take on minimalism.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony in E-Flat Major (Symphony No. 7 - completed by Bogatryryev)*

_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy








_


----------



## Georgieva

Boris Christov, Borodin's Prince Igor. (12 inch, vinyl)


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.2

After listening to the first Mahler Symphony with Maazel, my first impression is a positive one. It has its idiosyncrasies, but I have not experienced them as disturbing. I really did enjoy it, especially the orchestra that was given the opportunity to shine in all its glory . The performance is free of any show sentiment, but at times with a "Viennese gemütlichkeit" that is surprisingly self-evident. I am curious how I will experience the second Symphony. 
The recording is very fine and because of the unincreased tempo you hear things that otherwise mess up. 



















*


----------



## Enthusiast

More French songs - a fine collection.


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with my favorite Borodin...
Alexander Borodin Symphony No. 2 in B Minor / Symphony No. 3 in A Minor / Prince Igor Overture UK vinyl LP
1955...


----------



## Bachtoven 1

An audio expert came over and did a thorough setup of my TT--sounds better than ever! To celebrate, I played this LP.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

The BRSO and Franck Ollu give us this rendition of Rihm's Jagden und Formen, one of the masterpieces of this century, in its 2008 revision. First time listening to the revised version.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Enthusiast

I started my listening today with a Ragazze Quartet album that included Haydn's Op 76/2. Throughout the day, between albums, I have listened to three other recordings of that Haydn quartet (which is this week's quartet), each quite different from the others but each full of rewards.


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Bkeske

Bachtoven 1 said:


> An audio expert came over and did a thorough setup of my TT--sounds better than ever! To celebrate, I played this LP.
> View attachment 171332


Love that LP box. Congrats on getting your TT dialed in.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Duruflé - various choral and
organ works for the rest of today.​What is contained in the two discs below amounts to all of Duruflé's output bar two compositions for orchestra and one each for solo piano and chamber trio (although he did also provide various arrangements/transcriptions for a few of his own works).

While much liturgical and organ music by other Roman Catholic composers brings to my mind a congregation eagerly extolling God to the rafters in a grand Gothic cathedral glittering with gold and stained glass, Duruflé's is more often akin to the uttering of _sotto voce_ prayers in a plain candlelit chapel tucked away in a corner of some secluded monastery. The music occasionally soars aloft (e.g. the hosannas from the _Sanctus_ section of the _Requiem_ and the _Toccata_ from the organ suite), but otherwise this is professing one's devotion in a far more private and introspective - though never austere - manner. Gorgeous stuff.

_Scherzo_ op.2 (1926):
_Prélude, Adagio et Choral varié sur le theme 
du 'Veni Creator'_ op.4 (1926 and 1930):
_Suite_ op.5 (by 1932):
_Prélude et Fugue sur le nom d'Alain_ op.7 (by 1942):
_Chant Donné: Hommage à Jean Gallon_ WoO (by 1953):
_Prélude sur l'Introït de l'Epiphanie_ op.13 (by 1961):
_Fugue sur le thème du Carillon des Heures de 
la Cathédrale de Soissons_ op.12 (by 1962):
_Méditation_ op.posth. (by 1964):









_Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, mixed choir,
organ and orchestra op.9 (by 1947):
_Quatre Motets sur des thèmes grégoriens_ for
unaccompanied mixed choir op.10 (by 1960):
_Messe_ [_Cum jubilo_] for baritone, male choir,
organ and orchestra op.11 (by 1966):
_Notre Père_ - motet for unaccompanied 
male choir op.14 (by 1977):


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Baxi

*Richard Wagner

Götterdämmerung

MET Orchestra and Chorus
James Levine*








(1991)


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* - Symphony No. 4

*Michael Tippett* - Symphony No. 4

Listening live, BBC Radio 3 *Prom concert No. 6*


An absolutely blistering RVW from Andrew Davis and the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, followed by what many think is Tippett's best symphony - not dissimilar to a concerto for orchestra......

I had planned to go along to this concert, but circumstances over which I had little control got in the way.....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Enthusiast said:


>


What an austere picture - it looks like a prisoner's legal team visiting him in his cell.


----------



## Malx

Still dipping into my Beethoven Piano Sonata box sets.
*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 30, 31 & 32 - Michael Korstick.








*

Edited to add sonata No 32.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Tapiola, Op. 112*

_Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä








_


----------



## opus55

Johann Wilhelm Wilms: Piano Quartets
Valentin Klavierquartett


----------



## Malx

Another Haydn Op76/2 I forgot I had, hidden away in a large Harmonia Mundi Box.
*Haydn, String Quartet Op 76 No 2 - Jerusalem String Quartet.*

Fabulously accurate playing, great intonation but maybe, just maybe, a little hard driven at times.


----------



## haziz

*Ippolitov-Ivanov: Symphony No.1 in E Minor, Op.46*
_
Bamberger Symphoniker
Gary Brain








_


----------



## sAmUiLc

The Elgar here is the least of four I have with her, yet still better than anyone else. Other cellists might do well in the first three movements, but almost all of them fall apart (or behind) in the last movement in comparison. She literally owns the concerto.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#7


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Joan Tower, Island Rhythms*


----------



## Bruce

elgar's ghost said:


> What an austere picture - it looks like a prisoner's legal team visiting him in his cell.


I agree. But it's serious music! Nothing wrong with a smile or two, though.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bruce

By the numbers today. 

One instrument: *Alfred Pochon* (1878-1959) - Passacaglia for solo viola - Marcin Murawski (viola)

Two instruments: *Gordon Jacob* - Prelude, Passacaglia and Fugue for violin and viola - Marcin Murawski (violin); Kamil Babka (viola)











I've been listening to works from this CD on Spotify over the last week or so, and it's really a nice collection. 

Three instruments: *Franz Berwald* - Piano Trio No. 4 in C major - Kalman Drafi (violin); Jozef Modrian (cello); Gyorgy Kertesz (piano)











Four instruments: *Brahms *- Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25 - Martha Argerich (piano); Gidon Kremer (violin); Yuri Bashmet (viola); Misha Maisky (cello)










I think this is a fabulous performance of Brahms's First Piano Quartet. But I just can't quite warm up to this work. I have a bit of a problem with most of Brahms's chamber music, with the exception of his violin sonatas.


----------



## Eramire156

*Jean Sibelius 
Four Legends for Orchestra, op.22











Thomas Jensen
The Danish State Radio Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## 13hm13

Joseph Marx - Eine Herbstsymphonie (Johannes Wildner)


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Mäkelä is precocious, but a sure sign you're getting old is when people your age start making waves...
Listened to the first one, I'm no Sibelius expert, but I liked the performance, especially the 4th movement. On to the next 6


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Malx said:


> Still dipping into my Beethoven Piano Sonata box sets.
> *Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 30, 31 & 32 - Michael Korstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Edited to add sonata No 32.


That’s a great set. I have them all on individual SACDs—can’t imagine why Oehms released them as RBCDs when they boxed them up!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Grieg


----------



## Neo Romanza

First-Listen Tuesday

*Hindemith
Mathis der Maler
Various soloists
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Bayerischer Rundfunk
Kubelik*










I've known the _Mathis der Maler Symphony_ for more than a decade, but I never heard the complete opera, so since I'm on vacation, I figured now is as good of a time as any!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Paavo Berglund conducts Sibelius - Kullervo Symphony, Op. 7 & Swanwhite - Incidental Music. Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra And Helsinki University Mens Choir. Angel 2LP box 1971


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bruckner Symphony 3 (1873 version)










Tintner, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Great playing and sound.


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents.. (this list is for LP, but the contents are the same for CD, just in different order)








Elly Ameling, Kurt Masur, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig - Vivaldi • Handel • Mozart • Gluck


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1986 Vinyl release of "Vivaldi • Handel • Mozart • Gluck" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Bruce

Lined up for tonight are some orchestral works:































Starting off with *Stravinsky*'s Concerto in D major for String Orchestra, included on this album as it was transferred to CD - Karajan/BPO

*George Frederick McKay* (1899-1970) - Violin Concerto - Brian Reagin (violin); John McLaughlin Williams/Ukrainian NRSO

A fine violin concerto, this, and a composer I have not heard before. Lyrical slow movement, assertive first movement, and the final presto is suitably driven. I'd enjoy hearing it a few more times, but "fine" is as far as I'd go. It's not really anything that stands out. 

After a short intermission, we'll continue with:

*Cecil Effinger* - Little Symphony No. 1 in C major - Zoltán Rozsnyai/Columbia SO - Very cheerful little piece. 

*Borodin *- Symphony No. 2 in B minor - Rafael Kubelik/Vienna PO - not as cheerful.


----------



## Xenophiliu

Bruce said:


> *George Frederick McKay* (1899-1970) - Violin Concerto - Brian Reagin (violin); John McLaughlin Williams/Ukrainian NRSO
> 
> A fine violin concerto, this, and a composer I have not heard before. Lyrical slow movement, assertive first movement, and the final presto is suitably driven. I'd enjoy hearing it a few more times, but "fine" is as far as I'd go. It's not really anything that stands out.


I heard McKay's Symphony for Seattle from the same label (and players?) and enjoyed it for what it is. I agree with you; it is good to listen to every once in a while, but no one is going to beat down my door to request it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Chausson, Symphony in E flat major, op 20
Massenet Suite for Orchestra #7 










Mitropoulos, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE CONCERTOS
*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach*
Xenia Löffler - oboe
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
Georg Kallweit - concertmaster
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
Bernard Haitink: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1970)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Bernard Haitink: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1973)


----------



## OCEANE

Barber Cello Concerto


----------



## Bkeske

Klemperer conducts Wagner. Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 2LP box, 1960


----------



## sAmUiLc

tracklist








Schubert, Loewe, Schumann - Werner Hollweg - Balladen


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1988 CD release of "Balladen" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Klavierman

She's nearly 80 and still plays so wonderfully. Excellent sound, too.


----------



## jambo

More piano trios this morning at work. We're currently down 3 staff from the new wave of COVID :shake:

*Brahms: *Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
*Schumann: *Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80

Yehudi Menuhin (violin)
Pablo Casals (cello)
Eugene Istomin (piano on Brahms)
Mieczysław Horszowski (piano on Schumann)
1955


----------



## OCEANE

Downland's lute music by North, my favorite lutenist


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Frederica von Stade Sings Ravel


----------



## OCEANE

John Field (1782 – 1837), was an Irish pianist &, composer, and his music is very listenable.


----------



## Rogerx

Séverac: Piano Music Volume 1

Jordi Masó (piano)

Severac: Cerdaña: Five Picturesque Études
Severac: En Languedoc


----------



## Red Terror

Enescu is something special. I have so much music in my collection that I often simply reach for whatever is familiar, but this composer is deserving of one's full attention. Though he isn't considered one, Enescu was most assuredly a major composer.


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto & Double Concerto

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Netherlands Philharminic Orchestra Amsterdam, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## Art Rock

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: String Quartets (Amadeus Quartet, DG, 6 CD's)*

The coming days I intend to start the day with this box. Today CD5: KV 465 (Dissonance), 499 (Hoffmesiter), 169, 168. Whereas the first four CD's were just pleasant, this is the first CD that grabbed my attention right from the start with the excellent Dissonance quartet. The Hoffmeister is almost as good as well.


----------



## Floeddie

*Russian Trios IV - Arensky & Taneyev*


----------



## sAmUiLc

I have both the full operetta and the highlights. This time I am listening to the highlights which, because of the length of the operetta, basically have all the music.

Elisabeth Harwood was such a lovely singer, it is a shame that she died so soon.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58


Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1981-07-10
Recording Venue: 3 & 10 July 1981/ Kingsway Hall, London.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I am not a big fan of Schiff. His piano tone always sounds like he is playing the piano wearing white sanitary gloves. I had purchased a couple of CDs featuring him in the early digital era though before I formed my opinion and this is one of them. His contribution (good or bad) here is minimal.

On a side note, there are other pianists like that who I won't touch: Andsnes comes to mind. I never found anything interesting from him, live or on recording. Then there is that Lugansky dude, who is serving the life sentence w/o parole in my blacklist. That guy is unbearably bland. If someone pays me $100 to listen to him, I won't.


----------



## Georgieva

The ring without words...


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Symphony 6
Gielen/SWR SO









Shostakovich - Symphonies 6 and 15
Shostakovich/Prague SO









Mozart - Clarinet Quintet
Brahms - Clarinet Quintet
Pacifica Quartet, McGill









Sibelius - Violin Concerto
Goldmark - Violin Concerto
Salonen/LA Phil; Bell









Handel- Solomon
Gardiner/English Baroque Soloists; Watkinson, Argenta, Rolfe, Johnson


----------



## Art Rock

*Joby Talbot: Tide Harmonic (Jeremy Holland-Smith et al, Signum)*

My third (and final) Talbot CD to replay. Saving the best for last. I really like this work in five movements for violin, viola, cello, harp, celeste, harmonium, piano & percussion, in a modern minimalist style. It originated from a ballet, but was transformed into this piece, which is (to quote the composer) "a kind of water symphony that, rather than constructing a poetic or narrative programme inspired by man s relationship with water, instead focuses on the substance itself, the forces that act upon it, and the energy that flows through and from it."


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - The Quartet of the Current Week.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet D minor op. 76 No. 2 ("Fifths")*

Kodály Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830

Maria Tipo (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc

I love Hille Perl and have several CDs of hers. And this is my favorite even among them.


----------



## Floeddie

*Symphonic Visions "Music for Silent Films" by Ed Hughes (2017)

DVD Tracks:
Brighton: Symphony of a City
Alice In Wonderland
Le Voyage dans la Lune
The Nose
Night Music
Sky Giant*


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Enthusiast

elgar's ghost said:


> What an austere picture - it looks like a prisoner's legal team visiting him in his cell.


Ha. But strangely their playing is more colourful than many.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Steve Reich_ - Works (1965-95) _
part four for this morning.

Edited due to missing a work out.

_New York Counterpoint_ for multi-tracked
clarinet (1985): a)
_Six Marimbas_ - arrangement of _Six Pianos_
(orig. 1973 - arr. 1986): b)
_Three Movements_ for orchestra (1986): c)
_The Four Sections_ for orchestra (1987): c)
_Electric Counterpoint_ for electric guitar and multi-tracked
electric guitars/bass guitars (1987): d)
_Different Trains_ for string quartet and tape (1988): e)

a) with Evan Ziporyn (cl.)
b) with Bob Becker (mar.), Russell Hartenberger (mar.)
and the Manhattan Marimba Quartet
c) with the London Symphony Orchestra/Michael Tilson Thomas
d) with Pat Metheney (egtr.)
e) with the Kronos Quartet


----------



## Georgieva

Beethoven : The 5 piano concertos

Arthur Rubinstein, piano

London Philharmonic Orchestra (Daniel Barenboim)


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 59/3 & Op 95 'Serioso' - Gewandhaus Quartett.*

A nice start to the day, disc 6 from the box below - the Gewandhaus play the opening movement of the Op 59/3 with an infectious sense of fun (if thats a word that can used about Beethoven), I love it. 
The rest of the disc is first rate, one of the best in the box, it helps that it features two of my favourite Beethoven quartets.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Opp. 109, 110, 111


----------



## Merl

A fine account, for this week's SQ thread, but with so many special recordings of the op.76 I'm not sure where to place it.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 18 BRUCKNER Symphony No. 7

Wiener Philharmoniker


Karl Böhm


----------



## haziz

*Ippolitov-Ivanov: Mtsïri, Op. 54 - (Lermontov)*
_
Claudia Barainsky (soprano)
Bamberger Symphoniker
Gary Brain_
*
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Armenian Rhapsody, Op. 48
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Caucasian War March*

_Bamberger Symphoniker
Gary Brain








_


----------



## Georgieva

Horowitz - The Last Recording


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'*

_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy








_


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

CD 1
piano trios KV 254-548-542 & KV564








*


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

John Aler (tenor)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, James Conlon


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Dvořák's chamber music.

*Antonín Dvořák: Piano Trio No. 4 E minor op. 90*

Suk Trio


----------



## Vasks

_American women on LPs_

*Emma Lou Diemer - Youth Overture (McLain/Inter-American Musical Editions)
Miriam Gideon - Piano Suite #3 (Helps/CRI)
Shulamit Ran - O, The Chimneys (Johnson/Turnabout)
Ellen Zwillich - Chamber Symphony (Pittman/Cambridge)*


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Tcherepnin - Piano Concertos

Noriko Ogawa (piano)

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui


----------



## Kiki

*Serge Prokofiev*
_Alexander Nevsky_
*Linda Finnie / Scottish National Chorus & Orchestra / Neeme Järvi* • 1987 • Chandos

Intense and powerful. Superbly recorded as well.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'*

_London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski_
Recorded: 22 October 2008
Recording Venue: Live recording, Southbank Centre's Royal Festival Hall and Snape Maltings Concert Hall, UK


----------



## Rogerx

Lieder: Berg, Schumann, Wolf, Shostakovich, Brahms

Matthias Goerne Daniil Trifonov

Berg: Vier Lieder, Op. 2
Brahms: Vier ernste Gesänge, Op. 121
Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op. 48
Shostakovich: Suite on verses by Michelangelo Buonarroti, for bass & piano, Op. 145
Wolf, H: Songs (3) on poems by Michelangelo Buonarroti


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Lots of Haydn (with a few extras) including symphonies 4, 12, 42, 60, 64, 70.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Baxi

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony No.4

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan*









(1965)


----------



## Georgieva

Sibelius: Complete Symphonies

Leif Segerstam, Helsinki Philharmonic orchestra


----------



## SanAntone

*Debussy | Pelléas et Mélisande | François-Xavier Roth / Les Siècles*


----------



## Baxi

Georgieva said:


> Sibelius: Complete Symphonies
> 
> Leif Segerstam, Helsinki Philharmonic orchestra
> 
> 
> View attachment 171377


This is a great Set! 

The 4th under Segerstam is superb.


----------



## haziz

*Dvorak: Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Rogerx

Bloch: Concerti Grossi Nos. 1 & 2

Georges Miquelle (cello)

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Howard Hanson



Bloch, E: Concerto Grosso No. 1, for string orchestra & piano
Bloch, E: Concerto Grosso No. 2, for string orchestra & string quartet
Bloch, E: Schelomo


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

SanAntone said:


> *Debussy | Pelléas et Mélisande | François-Xavier Roth / Les Siècles*


I've been meaning to listen to this recording, how is it?


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Franz von Suppé*: Overtures
Dichter und Bauer 
Torments of Tantalus
Banditenstreiche
Die schöne Galathée
Pique Dame 
Leichte Kavallerie 
Viennese Jubilee 
Ein Morgen, ein Mittag, und ein Abend in Wien 

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta


----------



## haziz

*Glittering Tchaikovsky and Sibelius*
Through the Night

The Philharmonia Orchestra and pianist Pavel Kolesnikov dazzle in Tchaikovsky's First Piano Concerto, plus orchestral music by Sibelius. Presented by Jonathan Swain.

12:31 AM
Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
Dance Intermezzo Op.45 No.2
Philharmonia Orchestra, Rory MacDonald (conductor)

12:34 AM
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893)
Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op.23
Pavel Kolesnikov (piano), Philharmonia Orchestra, Rory MacDonald (conductor)

01:10 AM
Jean Sibelius (1865-1957)
King Christian II, Suite for orchestra, Op.27
Philharmonia Orchestra, Rory MacDonald (conductor)

01:35 AM
Eduard Tubin (1905-1982)
Sonata for Violin and Piano in the Phrygian Mode
Ulrika Kristian (violin), Marje Lohuaru (piano)

01:56 AM
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908)
Concerto for trombone and military band in B flat major
Tibor Winkler (trombone), Chamber Wind Orchestra, Zdenek Machacek (conductor)

02:08 AM
Maurice Ravel (1875-1937)
Gaspard de la nuit
Zhang Zuo (piano)









Through the Night - Glittering Tchaikovsky and Sibelius - BBC Sounds


The Philharmonia Orchestra with pianist Pavel Kolesnikov.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Enthusiast

Grieg's early and withdrawn symphony is not at all a bad work. The piano concerto is good stuff!


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D Major, Op. 29 'Polish' & Symphony No. 4 in F Minor, Op. 36

New York Philharmonic Orchestra

Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.3

I find these performances surprisingly good and at times even special. I find the choices Maazel makes intriguing and compelling. It is not the result of a capricious ego trip. Everything is indeed at the service of the music itself, otherwise it is a matter of taste. I enjoy it and that's what counts. The recordings are really excellent and make the smallest details audible. 

















*


----------



## Malx

Either side of an enjoyable coffee and chat with fellow TC'er Merl.

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 59 Nos 1 & 2 - Belcea Quartet.








*


----------



## Enthusiast

I've left off playing this one for some time. The last time I listened I knew it as my favourite recording of Dvorak's piano concerto. Well, today I found it even better than I remembered. It is an extraordinary performance. Harnoncourt's Golden Spinning Wheel is lovely, too.


----------



## Georgieva

Shostakovich - Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9 - BBC National Orchestra of Wales - Steven Lloyd-Gonzalez (Conductor) 
New release


----------



## Malx

Currently streaming a disc recommended to me earlier today.
*Alla Czeca - Signum Quartet.*

Featuring music by Schulhoff, Suk & Dvořák.


----------



## haziz

David Hurwitz does not get much respect on TC. I do sometimes watch his YT videos and also read the reviews on ClassicsToday.com. I do like him based on my superficial exposure. Yes he can come across as a bit opinionated (comes with the territory of being a critic as far as I am concerned), but some of his videos and reviews do lead me to interesting music to explore. The fact that we are in some agreement 70% of the time of course helps.

Listening to this based on his recommendation of works that are vaguely similar to Rachnaninoff's second piano concerto, which I love.

This is my first time listening to Harty's Piano Concerto, and maybe the first or second time listening to any of his compositions. Will listen to the whole (streamed) "disc".


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

After Sibelius, another Northman: Nielsen's complete symphonies


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Enthusiast

A bit more of Harnoncourt's Dvorak - the Water Goblin and the Wild Dove - beautiful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ernő Dohnányi and Ronald Stevenson - piano 
works for late afternoon and early evening.​
Like his near-contemporaries Béla Bartók and Zoltán Kodály, Dohnányi incorporated Hungarian folk material but here the paprika is sparingly sprinkled - despite the Hungarian designation of three of the titles the works on this album seem more rooted in the Late Romantic Austro-Germanic tradition than anywhere closer to home. Dohnányi does give the Magyar moustache a bit more of a rakish twirl on the 'presto' and 'vivace' movements of the _Ruralia Hungarica_, an enjoyable work and the sort of thing that I imagine Kodály could have come up with had he composed more piano music.

_Six Concert_ _Études_ op.28 (1916):
_Variations on a Hungarian Folksong_ op.29 (1916):
_Pastorale on a Hungarian Christmas Song_ WoO (1920):
_Ruralia hungarica _op.32a (1924):







As the title implies, Shostakovich's famous D/E-flat/C/B motif underpins this massive work of twists and turns, ending with firstly a huge three-section fugue and then variations on the thirteen-note anchor derived from the _DSCH_ theme. Any fans of Frederic Rzewski's similarly-epic variations set based on the popular Chilean song _The People United..._ who happen to be unfamiliar with this beast may want to make its acquaintance. Pianist Raymond Clarke's sleevenote is particular informative, analysing each of the work's 32 sections in turn.

_Passacaglia on DSCH_ (1960-62):


----------



## sAmUiLc

piano sonatas Nos. 29 & 30


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 70*

_BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Steven Lloyd-Gonzalez_


----------



## Malx

One of two new arrivals.

*Serpent & Fire - Anna Prohaska, Il Gardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini.








*


----------



## Baxi

*Serge Rachmaninov

Piano Concerto No.3 & 4

Jean-Philippe Collard, Piano
Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson*








(1977)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

A dip into the second of todays arrivals.

*Dutilleux, Correspondances - Barbara Hannigan, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Esa-Pekka Salonen.








*


----------



## haziz

*Berg: Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel' (1935)*

_Henryk Szeryng (violin)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik_
Recorded: 1968-05
Recording Venue: Residenz, Herkulessaal, Munich

I have never been a fan of the music of the Second Viennese School. Re-listening to Berg's Violin Concerto. Still not a fan.


----------



## Faramundo

Up till today, I had never heard of EJ Moeran and Peter Cornelius. After listening to these 2 great records, I do not doubt I shall remember their names.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

Her debut album.. at 15


----------



## haziz




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Shostakovich: String Quartets 5,6 and 7. Fitzwilliam String Quartet. Decca.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Donaueschinger Musiktage 2015*
2 SACD-set

SACD 1:
*Georg Friedrich Haas* (*1953): _Oktett für 8 Posaunen_ (2015)
Trombone Unit Hannover

*Johannes Boris Borowski (**1979): _Sérac_ for orchestra (2014 / 2015)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
Peter Eötvös (conductor)

*Stefan Prins* (*1979): _Mirror Box Extensions_ for ensemble, live electronics & live video (2014 / 2015)
Nadar Ensemble

SACD 2:
*Mark Andre *(*1964): _„über“_ for clarinet, orchestra and live electronics (2015)
Jörg Widmann (clarinet)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
François-Xavier Roth (conductor)
EXPERIMENTALSTUDIO des SWR

*Francesco Filidei *(*1973): _Killing Bach_ for orchestra (2015)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
François-Xavier Roth (conductor)

*Yoav Pasovsky *(*1980): _Pulsus alternans_ for orchestra (2015)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
Peter Eötvös & Gregor Mayrhofer, conductors


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..








Arthur Rubinstein / Beethoven, Schumann, Debussy, Chopin - The Last Recital For Israel


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1992 Cassette release of "The Last Recital For Israel" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





Rubinstein, a few days shy of 88 (Jan 15, 1975), at the Ambassador Auditorium, Pasadena (which happens to be my favorite concert venue - I attended so many concerts there - unfortunately I wasn't living in L.A. in 1975)

This Appassionata Sonata is the absolute favorite rendition of mine. The first time I heard it I finally understood in the last movement's mad dash why the sonata was called a Sturm und Drang.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Enescu: Works for Violin & Piano


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1980)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

The current BBC Music issue singles this out as the best recording of the 3rd. It sounds good to me.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Saint-Saëns


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> A dip into the second of todays arrivals.
> 
> *Dutilleux, Correspondances - Barbara Hannigan, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Esa-Pekka Salonen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A cracking CD! 

I also have the Morlot/Seattle Dutilleux set, which has been praised to the rafters, but I think the Salonen performances are better - better phrasing and digs deeper into the musical structure. 

I've seen Salonen in concert many times, due to his tenure in one of my local orchestras, but I only remember one Dutilleux piece 'The Shadows Of time' at a Prom in 2015 (along with a Schoenberg item and Mahler 1).


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Brahms, Symphony No. 3*
> 
> The current BBC Music issue singles this out as the best recording of the 3rd. It sounds good to me.


I'm a huge Klemperer fan and I love this set, especially the German Requiem, possibly my favourite performance.

Regarding Brahms' 3rd, although it doesn't quite dislodge my preference for Furtwængler or Karajan, it is certainly up there with the very best.....


----------



## Bkeske

Aeolian String Quartet : 
Haydn - Volume One, String Quartets Op. 71 & 74 
London 3LP box 1976


----------



## Kiki

*Sofia Gubaidulina*
_"Offertorium" Concerto for Violin and Orchestra_
*Oleg Kagan / USSR Ministery of Culture Orchestra / Gennady Rozhdestvensky* • 1982 Live • Live Classics

Hysterical, just as stunning as Kremer's commercial recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Yabetz

Tannhäuser. Solti/VPO, Dernesch, Kollo, Ludwig et al


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc

Cherkassky was an exceptional pianist and he turned into a bewitching magician in the presence of audience. Everything on this CD was recorded live. It contains the absolutely lovely D664.


----------



## pmsummer

LAMENTO
_Laments for the Mighty in the 17th Century_
*Johannes Kapsperger - Giacomo Carissimi - Claudio Monteverdi - Francesco Provenzale - Luigi Rossi - Barbara Strozzi*
Romina Basso - Mezzo-Soprano
Latinitas Nostra
Theodoros Kitsos - Theorbo, Baroque Guitar
Andreas Linos - Bass Gamba
Markellos Chryssicos - Harpsichord,Organ, Artistic Direction​_
Naïve_


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach | Goldberg Variations | Peter Hill*






Peter Hill is among my favorite pianists. He first came to my attention with his excellent recording of the piano music of the Second Viennese School. But his Bach recordings are stellar.


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> Regarding Brahms' 3rd, although it doesn't quite dislodge my preference for Furtwængler or Karajan, it is certainly up there with the very best.....


They put him at the top of their list for observing the first movement repeat. Those just "falling short" because of not doing that are Furtwangler, Walter, Barbirolli with Vienna, and William Steinberg (and I give them a big thumbs up for mentioning Steinberg).


----------



## sAmUiLc

__
https://soundcloud.com/trmntr%2Fmaria-m-ller-and-franz-v-lker


Many many years ago, I used to play with a free SoundCloud account, frequently updating the contents. When the regulation became ridiculous I stopped playing with it and haven't touched it O so many years. The above link is one of the few left, more like abandoned. But it is a very good performance, actually my favorite of all I know. If you like, you many tune in and enjoy. It is free.


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








Armenian Anonymous, Sahag Bartev, Khacadour Vartabed of Daron, Mekhitar Vartabed of Ayrivank, St. Gregory of Nareg, Gomidas Vartabed, Raffi Armenian, Isabel Bayrakdarian, Elmer Iseler Chamber Orchestra - Isabel Bayrakdarian ~ Joyous Light - Amazon.com Music


Armenian Anonymous, Sahag Bartev, Khacadour Vartabed of Daron, Mekhitar Vartabed of Ayrivank, St. Gregory of Nareg, Gomidas Vartabed, Raffi Armenian, Isabel Bayrakdarian, Elmer Iseler Chamber Orchestra - Isabel Bayrakdarian ~ Joyous Light - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## MrTortoise

*Bruckner - Symphony No. 9 in d minor*
Berlin Philharmonic
Eugen Jochum, conductor

This finishes up listening to this cycle. I had never heard the Ninth before so I had to listen twice so I could believe my ears!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Robert Kahn: Piano Quartet No. 2 & Serenade for String Trio

Hohenstaufen Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets

Modigliani Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..








Barbara Bonney, Purcell • Dowland • Byrd • Campion - Fairest Isle


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2001 CD release of "Fairest Isle" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Art Rock

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: String Quartets (Amadeus Quartet, DG, 6 CD's)*

The last day in six in which I started the day with this box. Today CD6: KV 575, 589, 590 (the three Prussian Quartets) and 138. It was fun listening to all these quartets again.


----------



## Rogerx

Little Marches for Wind by Great Composers

Netherlands Wind Ensemble

Bach, C P E: March in F Major, Wq. 187 No. 1
Bach, C P E: Märsche (6), Wq. 185
Beethoven: March for Military Music in F major WoO 18 "York March"
Beethoven: March No. 2 in F major, WoO 19
Beethoven: Marsch und Trio für Militärmusik WoO20, 'Zapfenstreich'
Haydn, M: Turkish March in C Major, MH 601
Haydn: March in E flat major, Hob.VIII:3, 'March for the Prince of Wales'
Vranický, A: Hunting Marches (2) in the French Style
Vranický, A: Marches (3) in the French Style


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

I found a sealed copy of this LP today for $2.99--what a bargain!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> They put him at the top of their list for observing the first movement repeat. Those just "falling short" because of not doing that are Furtwangler, Walter, Barbirolli with Vienna, and William Steinberg (and I give them a big thumbs up for mentioning Steinberg).


I really must get around to listening to the Steinberg......


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

abridged and sung in English

David Lloyd (Evangelist), William Wildermann (Jesus), Adele Addison, Betty Allen, Charles Bressler, Donald Bell

New York Philharmonic, Collegiate Chorale, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## sAmUiLc

NDR SO / Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt


----------



## Floeddie

Brahms Piano Sonata No. 2


----------



## Baxi

-German Version-








(1952)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Symphony 7
Gielen/SWR SO









Barber - Vanessa
Slatkin/BBC Symphony; Graham, Brewer, Burden









Ysaye - Sonatas for Solo Violin
Ehnes









Verdi - Requiem
Reiner/Vienna; Price, Elias, Bjorling, Tozzi


----------



## Philidor

The Quartet of the Week - with much reverberation.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet D minor op. 76 No. 2 "Fifths"*

Takács Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*Emil Tabakov: Concerto for 2 Flutes, Piano Concerto (Bilkent Symphony Orchestra, Emil Tabakov, Philippe Bernold, Patrick Gallois, Jean-Philippe Collard, Naxos)*

My ninth and final CD to re-play from this Bulgarian composer. Two interesting concertos, but for me these works are not as good as most of his symphonies, his cello concerto, viola concerto or double bass concerto.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.4

Strange that you read that Maazel has no feeling for Mahler and that his fourth is one of the best successful recordings. 
There must be something wrong with me because although they deviate from the usual conceptions,I enjoy it. 

















*


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Dvořák.

*Antonín Dvořák; String Quartet No. 12 F major op. 96 ("American")*

Panocha Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Works for Cello & Orchestra

Mischa Maisky & Daria Hovora

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Kiki

*Carl Nielsen*
_Symphony No. 1_
*Göteborgs Symfoniker / Neeme Järvi *• 1991 • DG

Fiery! Just that, it doesn't breath much...


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

Piano Trios

CD 2 KV 442-496 & 502








*


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


----------



## elgar's ghost

Steve Reich_ - Works (1965-95) _part 
five of five for this afternoon.

Excerpts from _The Cave_ - a multimedia opera
in three acts [Texts: Beryl Korot] (1993): a)
_Nagoya Marimbas_ for two marimbas (1994): b)
_City Life_ for amplified ensemble (1995): c)
_Proverb_ for three sopranos, two tenors, two vibraphones and
two electric organs. [Text: Ludwig Wittgenstein] (1995): d)

a) with Cheryl Bensman Rowe (sop.), Marion Beckenstein (sop.),
James Bassi (ten.), Hugo Monday (bar.) and the Steve Reich
Ensemble/Paul Hillier
b) with Bob Becker (mar.) and James Preiss (mar.)
c) with the Steve Reich Ensemble/Bradley Lubman
d) with Theatre of Voices and members of the Steve Reich
Ensemble/Paul Hiller









Can we hope for a follow-up box for the years
1996-2026 when the time comes?​


----------



## Marinera

Il violoncello del cardinale
Accademia Ottoboni, Marco Ceccato - cello


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Quartets K387 & 421; Divertimento K138

Quatuor Van Kuijk


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Henry Kimball Hadley (1871-1937)*
The Ocean, op. 99
The Culprit Fay, op. 62
Symphony 4 in d minor 'North, East, South, West', op. 64

National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine
John McLaughlin Williams

Big-boned Romanticisms. Could be good for a pops concert.


----------



## Enthusiast

I enjoyed listening to Oramo's Verdi Requiem from the proms last week. It's such a fine work and I thought I'd hear it again.


----------



## OCEANE

Continues John Field's piano concertos


----------



## sbmonty

Haydn: The Seven Last Words, Op. 51, H III. 50-56
Quatuor Mosaïques


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante

Yury Revich (violin), Libor Ježek (violin)

Czech Chamber Orchestra, Michael Halász


----------



## OCEANE

it's enjoyable.


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to Aimard's Dvorak piano concerto yesterday and enjoyed it so much I wanted to listen to others playing it. Starting with the excellent Righter/Kleiber disc, where it is coupled with an excellent Wanderer Fantasy.


----------



## OCEANE

last volume


----------



## Vasks

_From Francis....on vinyl_

*Poulenc - Sonata 1918 (Eden & Tamir/London)
Poulenc - Sextet for Piano and Wind Quintet (Glazer +/Concert-Disc)
Poulenc - Gloria (Shaw/RCA)*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 & Variations on a Theme by Haydn

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Longleash Trio *plays the music of

*Christopher Trepani* - _Passing Through, Staying Put_
*Clara Iannotta* - _Il colore dell' ombra_
*Yukiko Watanabe* - _ver_flies_sen_
*Juan de Dios Magdaleno* - _Strange Attractions_
*Francesco Filidei* - _Corde Vuote_


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven Op 18/3 and Op 74 ("Harp") quartets. The Harp was the first Beethoven quartet that I got to know. It still reminds me of driving in the Sahara in Sudan which is where I was when I first heard it. I think the cassette I had then was by the Amadeus Quartet - if it had been this one I might have driven even faster: its such an inspirational account. Both performances on this disc are well worth getting to know.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Haydn: The Creation. Cond. Gardiner, Monteverdi Choir, The English Baroque Soloists. Soprano McNair. Archiv Produktion.


----------



## Philidor

Now continuing the Nørgård series.

*Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 5 (1987-90, rev. 1991)*

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds


----------



## MrTortoise

*Bartók: Piano Concertos*
Géza Anda, Piano
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin 
Ferenc Fricsay, Conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concertos For Two Violins



Giuliano Carmignola & Viktoria Mullova (violins)

Venice Baroque Orchestra, Andrea Marcon

Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Violins in B flat major, RV 529
Vivaldi: Concerto in A minor for Two Violins, RV 523
Vivaldi: Concerto in B flat major for two Violins RV 524
Vivaldi: Concerto in C minor for two Violins RV 509
Vivaldi: Concerto in D major for Two Violins, RV 511
Vivaldi: Concerto in D minor for two Violins RV 514
Vivaldi: Concerto in G major for two Violins RV 516


----------



## Art Rock

*Hilary Tann: With the Heather and Small Birds, In the First Spinning Place, From the Feather to the Mountain, Here the Cliffs, From Afar (Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kirk Trevor et al, North/South Recordings)*

Hilary Tann (1947) is a Welsh composer based in the United States. This is the only CD I have of her work, five compositions mainly from the nineties. They include a violin concerto (Here, the Cliffs) and a fascinating alto saxophone concerto (In the First, Spinning Place). I very much like what I'm hearing throughout the disc.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Le Tombeau de Couperin
Alexandre Tharaud*










This work makes for some fine morning listening for sure.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm a saxophone player and have had training in classical saxophone playing, but I've never liked the sound of classical saxophones: very tubby and nondistinctive. Having said that, I like the sound Jess Gillam gets. Her soprano sax has a pureness to it, and her alto sax has the classical sound but with a brighter tint, and she plays it with liveliness, with limited vibrato and slight jazz inflections.


----------



## Enthusiast

My second requiem of the day.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Shostakovich: String Quartets 8, 9 and 10. Fitzwilliam String Quartet. Decca.


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Flute Concerto & Clarinet Concerto, Op. 57 & Springtime on Funen, Op. 42

Esa-Pekka Salonen, Hakan Rosengren (clarinet), Per Flemstrom (flute), Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stockholm Boys Choir, Par Fridberg (chorus master), Roland Nilsson (chorus master), Swedish Radio Choir, Asa Baverstam (soprano), Kjell Magnus Sandve (tenor), Per Hoyer (baritone), Andréas Thors (soprano), Linnéa Ekdahl (soprano)

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen


Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto Op. 57 (FS129)
Nielsen: Flute Concerto, FS119
Nielsen: Rhapsody Overture: An Imaginary Trip to the Faroe Islands (FS123)
Nielsen: Saul & David
Nielsen: Springtime in Funen, Op. 42


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Malx

Still giving some time to Beethoven quartets from box sets that are on my shelves.
*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 74 'Harp' & Op 95 'Serioso' - Artemis Quartet.*

The 'Serioso' gets its second outing in as many days - the Artemis are a bit more up front in their performance in comparison to the Gewandhaus that I played yeserday, but I do enjoy their energy. Different styles but both of great value in their own ways.
They also take Beethoven's marking of 'presto' to heart in the 'Harp's' third movement and press on with plenty of controlled fervour, very enjoyable.


----------



## realdealblues

*Sergei Prokofiev*
_Symphony No. 7 In C Sharp Minor, Op. 131_
[Rec. 1989]








_Conductor:_ Andre Previn
_Orchestra:_ Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra

*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 7 in C, Op. 105_
[Rec. 1993]








_Conductor:_ Herbert Blomstedt
_Orchestra:_ San Francisco Symphony Orchestra

A pair of two excellent 7th Symphonies on this Thursday.


----------



## Art Rock

*Franz Schubert: Winterreise (Taro Kato, Azumi Okamura, Doron)*

Ordered last weekend, arrived yesterday, first play today. For under 4 euro, curiosity got the better of me. A version of Schuberts masterpiece for tenor and.... organ. Azumi Okamura made the transcription herself, and it is surprisingly effective. Taro Kato has a good voice, very suited for this work, but his diction, while generally OK, is somewhat dubious at a few places. That aside, this is a very interesting alternative. Well worth the price, and more than that.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Dvorak piano concerto. It is good on the lighter, beautified aspects of the work but perhaps not quite so good on the more dramatic aspects - still a fine account - and the Janacek couplings are splendid.


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Munich PO, Rudolf Kempe.*

I think of this box as one of the best bargains around, second hand copies often available for less than £10 - a live Klemperer Beethoven Cycle and Kempe's fine Brahms cycle from 1975.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Des Knaben Wunderhorn

Des Knaben Wunderhorn is one of the Mahler works I love the most. 



















*


----------



## Enthusiast

Again, the Haydn Op 76/2 quartet ("Fifths") from this set. This is a performance that stood out for me when I listened to several performances of the work a couple of days ago. I'm not quite sure why but again I found myself loving it.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

I'm sorry to say but this recording ( Boulez) makes me long for the Haitink recording who better captures the atmosphere of these songs. The singers, Norman and Quirk are also more convincing. It all sounds a bit flat in these songs. It's not a bad interpretation, but Haitink is clearly superior here, where the Concertgebouw Orchestra also shows its best side. 








*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Nielsen: Symphonies #1 and #2. Cond. Blomstedt. San Francisco Symphony. Decca.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part one scattered
throughout the rest of today.

I also have a couple of oratorios but I'll stick with
the more compact choral works this time.

Sonata in D for flute and continuo HWV378 (poss. c. 1707):
_Sinfonia_ in B-flat for two violins and continuo HWV339 (c. 1706-07):
Trio sonata in F for two recorders and continuo HWV405 (c. 1707-10)

with members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée









_Dixit Dominus_ [_The Lord Said..._] for solo voices, mixed choir, strings
and continuo HWV232 [Text: _Psalm CIX (Latin Vulgate)_] (1707):

with Felicity Palmer (sop.), Margaret Marshall (sop.), Charles Brett (alto), John Angelo
Messana (alto), Richard Morton (ten.), Alastair Thompson (ten.), David Wilson-
Johnson (bass), Nicholas Kraemer (hpd.) and Malcolm Hicks (org.):









Harpsichord Suite in D-minor vol. 2 no. 4 HWV437 (by c. 1706):

with Alan Cuckson (hpd.)









_Water Music_ - three suites for orchestra HWV348-350 (1717):


----------



## Merl

A nice set. I enjoyed it on Spotify.


----------



## Malx

A little dive into a box I often forget I have - how sad is that?
*Sir Colin Davis* is 'Mr Reliable' in so many works but not necessarily a conductor I turn to as a first choice - that said I did enjoy these 'trad' performances.

*Haydn, Symphony No 104 'London' - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.

Mozart, Symphony No 39 'Prague' - Staateskapelle Dresden.








*


----------



## Art Rock

*Sergei Taneyev: Concert Suite, Entr'acte (The Temple Of Apollo At Delphi), Oresteya Overture (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Pekka Kuusisto, Ondine)*

The Concert Suite For Violin And Orchestra in five movements (1909, Op. 28) is the main attraction here, not just in terms of time (42 minutes). It is a lively romantic concertante work - for me sounding clearly more interesting than his symphonies. The short Entr'acte form the opera Oresteya is melodious, but a bit superfluous, since the final piece is the.dramatic Oresteya Overture (1889) - not the overture to the opera, but a tone poem based on themes from the opera. All in all, a very good disc.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.5

















*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Amateurism in the best sense!

It is a most moving, unpretentious account of this work.. in tremendous sound.

My absolute top favorite! 😍
My desert island recording. 🥰


----------



## Baxi

(1995)


----------



## Bourdon

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 171418
> 
> 
> Amateurism in the best sense!
> 
> It is a most moving, unpretentious account of this work.. in tremendous sound.
> 
> My absolute top favorite! 😍
> My desert island recording. 🥰


The picture is too dark,I can't see who the director and which orchestra it is.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bourdon said:


> The picture is too dark,I can't see who the director and which orchestra it is.


LSO / Gilbert Kaplan


----------



## Klavierman

Not very memorable and a little too jaunty at times for my taste. One mouse click and it's gone on Qobuz!


----------



## Klavierman

Aaah...much better! He's a powerful pianist but also very expressive. 24/96 FLAC download.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*CPE Bach, Keyboard Sonatas*

There's something not quite right with this. I think it's because the piano is in an overly resonant acoustic, because the playing is fine.


----------



## Klavierman

Manxfeeder said:


> *CPE Bach, Keyboard Sonatas*
> 
> There's something not quite right with this. I think it's because the piano is in an overly resonant acoustic, because the playing is fine.


I agree--too resonant and/or too distantly mic'd.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Brahms
Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor (Arr. Schoenberg)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Rattle*










This is one of the finest recordings Rattle ever made, IMHO. This is also the closest I'll ever come to Brahms who is a composer I never could get into.


----------



## Manxfeeder

CPE Bach Keyboard Sonatas

I can't find a picture. This is Linda Nicholson on the Capriccio label, playing on a clavichord. It's lovely playing, but the clavichord is so closely miked, I feel like saying, "Not so close. We hardly know each other."


----------



## opus55

Ethel Smyth: The Prison
Sarah Brailey, soprano
Dashon Burton, bass-baritone
Experiential Orchestra And Chorus | James Blachly


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

A superb recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rondo, K269


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
Riccardo Chailly: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1997)

Very positive impressions of this recording; this is due to the engineering as well as the performance itself, which both grabbed me from the first bars of the trumpet solo as dramatic. Dramatic it is, but not overwrought. Chailly has a talent at bringing out hidden inner voices in places. Even the placement of the snare drum in the _Trauermarsch_ seemed more forward than usual, but appropriate and not overwhelming, either. I'm surprised by how positively I responded to this recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart: Rondo in D major, K382
Rudolf Buchbinder / Vienna SO
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Prokofiev: Piano Concertos 1-5


----------



## Klavierman

I haven't played this CD in a long time, and now I remember why--too atonal/serial for my taste. Parts are OK, others belong in the "My kid could come up with that just by randomly playing notes on the keyboard" group. (By the way, I actually like Schoenberg's and Boulez's piano music. They might be serial, but they seem to say something.)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Willem Jeths: Symphony #1, Part IV "Selige Sehnsucht" - Blissful Longing
Cécile van de Saint (mezzo) / Rotterdam PO / Yannick Nézet-Séguin 
live @Concertgebouw 4 23 2016
on CD-R


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Septet in B flat major, Op. 20
Liza Ferschtman / Lars Anders Tomter / Quirine Viersen / Niek de Groot / Romain Guyot / Hervé Joulain / Bram van Sambeek
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Bkeske

Just came today. Have no idea what to expect, as I am unfamiliar to any of this conductors performances….


Stravinsky - ‘His Finest Music’

Circus Polka
Petrouchka
The Rite of Spring
Firebird Suite
L'Orchestre De La Suisse Romande
Ernest Ansermet, conductor

Symphony of Psalms 
The London Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra 
Ernest Ansermet, conductor

The Soldier’s Tale
The Instrumental Ensemble by Emanuel Vardi

Sine Qua Non 4LP box 1973


----------



## Merl

Dug this one outta the cd racks for a pleasant change. Still a very fine recording.


----------



## pmsummer

AWAKE
*Judd Greenstein - Sean Friar - Missy Mazzoli - Mark Dancigars - David Crowell - Patrick Burke*
Now Ensemble
Alex Sopp - flute
Sara Budde - clarinet
Mark Dancigers - electric guitar
Logan Coale - double bass
Michael Mizrahi - piano​_
New Amsterdam Records_


----------



## OCEANE

One of the albums I listen to very often.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#7


----------



## 13hm13

Dmitri Shostakovich - Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 • Piano Quintet album cover
Shostakovich* - Yefim Bronfman • Esa-Pekka Salonen • Los Angeles Philharmonic* • Juilliard String Quartet – Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 • Piano Quintet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

A nice way to relax at the end of the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
Mendelssohn: Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 6 in G minor 'Venetianisches Gondellied'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 1 (6), Op. 19b
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 2 in A minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 4 in A major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Karl Richter's Bach


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach & Gulda: Cello Concertos

Edgar Moreau (cello)

Orchestra Les Forces Majeures, Raphaël Merlin


----------



## sAmUiLc

Haydn: String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 1, No. 1 "La Chasse"
Doric String Quartet
live.. on CD-R


----------



## sAmUiLc

These were (not all of them) in the program of their first recital I attended where they bewitched, shocked, terrified, enthralled me. I was breathless the entire concert.


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonin Dvořák: String Quartets (Stamitz Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 10 CD's)*

A new box for the early morning string quartet routine. I love the Dvořák quartets, even the early ones that usually get a bad rep. Today it is CD1, String Quartet In D Major (Without Opus Number), all 72 minutes of it.


----------



## Floeddie

*Spirit of the American Range*

Piston: The Incredible Flutist (Ballet Suite)
Copland: Symphony No. 3


----------



## Rogerx

CD 7
Symphony No. 48 in C major, Hob. I:48 ‘Maria Theresia’
Symphony No. 85 in B flat major, Hob. I:85 ‘La Reine’

SIR NEVILLE MARRINER


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Symphony 8
Gielen/SWR SO









Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande 
Ansermet/Suisse Romande; Danco, Mollet, Rehfuss, Vessieres, Bouvier









Leshnoff- Symphony 4, Guitar Concerto, Starburst
Guerrero/Nashville Symphony; Vieaux, guitar









Haydn - Paris Symphonies
Bernstein/NY Phil









Purcell - Abdelazar Suite
Roman - Overture in G minor, Violin Concerto in F minor, Sinfonia in E major
Handel - Concerto Grosso in G major
Camerata Nordica/Tonnesen


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Szymanowski: Works for Violin & Piano


----------



## Baxi

(1988)


----------



## Rogerx

Minkus-Delibes: La Source / Drigo: La Flûte magique


Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Richard Bonynge


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nos. 1 & 3


----------



## Baxi

(2010)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Dvořák VC: Váša Příhoda 
Brahms VC: Gioconda de Vito 
both with Paul van Kempen & Berlin State Opera Orchestra.


----------



## Georgieva

This is something different.


----------



## Art Rock

*Tan Dun: Water Passion (RIAS-Kammerchor, Elizabeth Keusch, Stephen Bryant et al, Sony, 2 CDs)*

Tan Dun's Water Passion After St. Matthew is a work for Soprano, Bass-baritone, Violin, Cello, Percussion, Sound Sampler, Chorus and Sound Designer. A fascinating amalgam of influences - Tan Dun is a bit hit or miss for me, but I enjoyed listening to this one again.


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with one of my favorites


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Floeddie

Antonio Vivaldi, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9

Wiener Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra, István Kertész


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part two
for late morning and early afternoon.

Three sonatas ['Hallenser'] for flute and continuo HWV374-376 
(dates uncertain - authorship disputed):

with members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée









_Ode for the Birthday of Queen Anne_ [_Eternal source of light divine_] -
cantata for solo voices, mixed choir, orchestra and continuo
HWV74 [Text: Ambrose Philips] (1713):

with Judith Nelson (sop.), Emma Kirby (sop.), Shirley Minty (alto), James Bowman (alto),
Martyn Hill (ten.), David Thomas (bass), the Choir of Christ Church College, Oxford
and the Academy of Ancient Music/Simon Preston









Harpsichord Suites vol. 1 nos. 1-2 HWV426-427 (before 1720):

with Alan Cuckston (hpd.)









_Concerti grossi_ for winds, strings and continuo op.3 nos. 1-4
HWV312-315 (poss. c. 1710/c. 1715-18/c. 1717-18/1716):


----------



## Merl

Listening to the earlier 1970 Melos cycle (not DG) recording of op.14/1 (transcribed for SQ) as I missed it from my blog post and need to know if it's worthy of making it into my recommended performances.


----------



## Marinera

Musica en el Quijote
The Spanish Guitar, disk 9
Orphenica Lyra, José Miguel Moreno


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83*

_Nelson Freire (piano)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Riccardo Chailly_
Recorded: 2005-11-26
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig

I have never found Brahms' Piano Concertos appealing. Giving his second concerto another spin. 
I have in the past usually played Gilels' recording. That has never clicked for me. The last couple of times I have turned to this recording to see if it appeals more to me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Alla Venetiana

Paul O'Dette









*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Piano Trio & Other Chamber Music

Simon Crawford-Phillips (piano), Stephanie Gonley (violin), Adrian
Brendel (cello), Lawrence Power (viola), Jonathan Stone (violin)

The Nash Ensemble

Bruch: Piano Trio in C minor, Op. 5
Bruch: Romance for viola & orchestra/piano, Op. 85
Bruch: String Quartet No. 2 in E, Op. 10


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven Op 18/1 and Op 131.


----------



## MrTortoise

*Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23*
Andrei Gavrilov, piano
Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti, conductor

*Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-flat, Op. 10*
Andrei Gavrilov, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle, conductor

*Tchaikovsky - Morceaux (6) for piano, Op. 19: No. 6. Theme & Variations
Balakirev - Islamey 
Prokofiev - Suggestion diabolique *
Andrei Gavrilov, piano


----------



## SearsPoncho

Haydn - String Quartets Op. 76, nos. 2-4 - Kodaly Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & Piano Concerto


André Previn (piano & conductor)

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

I am not done with the Dvorak piano concerto yet. I'm not tiring of it - in fact I'm loving it more and more. Moravec is excellent and very "Czech". Kvapil's account is less distinguished but rewarding for all that.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*LvBeethoven*
Egmont, Incidental Music, op. 84

Pilar Lorengar, soprano
Klaus-Jürgen Wussow, narrator
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
George Szell
Decca 1969/1996


----------



## starthrower

RCA Red Seal 1996

A cheesy album cover but I suppose that's the element of its charm? As a boy growing up in Los Angeles Tilson Thomas had the good fortune of attending a number of Stravinsky conducted concerts. The variety of inventive music coupled with the sight of the legendary old maestro flailing his arms from the podium imprinted a deep and unforgettable impression on the young and aspiring musician. This CD presents ten works including Stravinky's arrangement of the Star Spangled Banner, his wonderful ballet score, Agon, and Variations: In Memoriam of Aldous Huxley, among others.


----------



## Baxi

(1977)


From this great Set:


----------



## sbmonty

J.S. Bach: Flute Sonata in B Minor, BWV 1030
Wilbert Hazelzet (flute), Henk Bouman (harpsichord)


----------



## Rogerx

Granada 1013-1526

Hespèrion XXI, La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Jordi Savall


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.1








*


----------



## EvaBaron

Mendelssohn Hebrides Overture
Peter Maag, LSO
It’s crazy how much difference a good recording can make. For this overture I was listening to Szell before and this just blows it out of the park. It’s exciting and extremely well played


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 35, Haffner*


----------



## Merl

More Mozart in preparation for tonight's gig (along with Malx). #38 Prague Symphony with Fischer and the Danes in a lovely performance.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Shostakovich: String Quartets 11, 12 and 13. Fitzwilliam String Quartet. Decca.


----------



## Enthusiast

All three quartets from this:











And the Op 76/2 from this:


----------



## haziz

*Rubinstein: Symphony No. 3









*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Shostakovich: Piano Trios

Christian Tetzlaff (violin), Tanja Tetzlaff (cello), Lars Vogt (piano), Alissa Margulis (violin), Marie-Elisabeth Hecker (cello), Aaron Pilsan (piano), Alissa Margulis and Byol Kang (violins), Tatjana Masurenko (viola), Gustav Rivinius (cello)


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part three scattered throughout
the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

Sonata in G for recorder and continuo HWV358 (c. 1707-10):
Sonata in G-minor for recorder and continuo op.1 no. 2 HWV360 (c. 1712):
Sonata in G for flute and continuo op.1 no. 5 HWV363b (c. 1711-16):

with members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée









_Utrecht Te Deum_ _and_ _Jubilate _- canticle in two parts for two sopranos,
counter-tenor, two tenors, bass,mixed choir, orchestra and continuo
HWV278 [Texts: Ambrosian hymn/_Psalm C_] (1713):

with Judith Nelson (sop.), Emma Kirby (sop.), Charles Brett (alto),
Rogers Covey-Crump (ten.), Paul Elliott (ten.), David Thomas
(bass), the Choir of Christ Church Cathedral, Oxford and
the Academy of Ancient Music/Simon Preston









_Capriccio_ in F for harpsichord HWV481 (by 1706):
_Sonatina_ in D-minor for harpsichord HWV581 (c. 1705):
Sonata in G-minor for harpsichord HWV580 (poss. by c. 1710):
_Air and Variations_ from the suite in B-flat for harpsichord
vol. 2 no.1 HWV434 (poss. by 1717):
_Toccata_ in G-minor for harpsichord HWV586 (by c. 1720):

with Alan Cuckston (hpd.)









_Concerti grossi_ for winds, strings and continuo op.3 nos. 5-6
HWV316-317 (1717-18/poss. 1733-34):
Three oboe concertos op.3 HWV301/302a/298
(poss. bet. 1704 and 1718):


----------



## Georgieva

Martha Argerich, London Symphony ORCHESTRA
Frederic Chopin Concerto For Piano And Orchestra No.1 In E Minor, Op.11


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Nielsen: Symphony #3, Maskarde Overture and Aladdin Suite. Cond. Blomstedt San Francisco Symphony. Decca.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> CPE Bach Keyboard Sonatas
> 
> I can't find a picture. This is Linda Nicholson on the Capriccio label, playing on a clavichord. It's lovely playing, but the clavichord is so closely miked, I feel like saying, "Not so close. We hardly know each other."


Could this be the one you're looking for?

















And just so you can get to know her better


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Dvorak - another really good one and with an excellent coupling.


----------



## Malx

Baxi said:


> (1988)


Nice to see this disc getting a mention


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto

James Ehnes (violin), Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano) and conducting.

Sydney Symphony



Tchaikovsky: Sérénade Mélancolique in B minor, Op. 26
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42
Tchaikovsky: Valse-scherzo in C major for violin & orchestra (or violin & piano), Op. 34


----------



## Malx

*Britten, String Quartet No 2, Three Divertimenti, Miniature Suite, String Quartet in D major - Emperor Quartet.*

The second quartet is excellent, but I really enjoyed listening to the 'lesser' works this afternoon. I usually miss them out and concentrate on the second quartet but they are more than worthy of their place on the disc.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No.6

It had been a long time since I listened to one of the Mahler/Solti recordings .
Just listened to Mahler 1 with Solti which was a disappointing listening experience. Of course, there was disciplined orchestral playing, but otherwise it all sounded very ordinary, but with the provocative style that is Solti's hallmark. The slack articulation and casual profiling make it a very global event that arouses no excitement to this listener. 
The Maazel recordings can have their quirks but there are plenty of moments where your attention is drawn into the music 










*


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Symphony No 104 'London' - LPO, Eugen Jochum.*

Another big-boned Haydn symphony recording, a very good example of its style - no pretence of HIPness to be found here.
I have it in this handy sized box.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> *Haydn, Symphony No 104 'London' - LPO, Eugen Jochum.*
> 
> Another big-boned Haydn symphony recording, a very good example of its style - no pretence of HIPness to be found here.
> I have it in this handy sized box.


*Looks like an attractive box.......and it is BIG....*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Mozart: String Quartets 14 and 23. Brandis Quartet. Orfeo.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> *Mahler
> 
> Symphony No.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wondered if this is as good as his earlier recording with the LSO? I suspect not!


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> A little dive into a box I often forget I have - how sad is that?
> *Sir Colin Davis* is 'Mr Reliable' in so many works but not necessarily a conductor I turn to as a first choice - that said I did enjoy these 'trad' performances.
> 
> *Haydn, Symphony No 104 'London' - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.
> 
> Mozart, Symphony No 39 'Prague' - Staateskapelle Dresden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mr Reliable chimes with the way I think of him in that repertoire. But elsewhere he could be inspired - his Berlioz, for example - or exploring and adventurous like his Sibelius where he tends to do different things each time he plays a work.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I wondered if this is as good as his earlier recording with the LSO? I suspect not!



In the past I also had the LSO version on LP, it's been too long ago to report anything meaningful about that. This one with the Chicage orchestra was a performance that touched me in no way.


----------



## Enthusiast

The penultimate quartet (Op 132) and the more rarely heard (_why?_) Quintet Op 29.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Mr Reliable chimes with the way I think of him in that repertoire. But elsewhere he could be inspired - his Berlioz, for example - or exploring and adventurous like his Sibelius where he tends to do different things each time he plays a work.


I bought the Davis Symphony box primarily to get his Boston Sibelius set which I didn't have - when I bought the box it was just a shade more expensive than buying the Boston set so I thought why not. 
I must be honest and admit I haven't even tried his Beethoven Symphonies which are in the box - maybe I should.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Dvořák VC: Johanna Martzy
Bruch VC1 & Glazunov VC: Erica Morini
all with Ferenc Fricsay & RIAS SO


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bruckner symphony no. 7 with Berliner Philharmoniker & Christian Thielemann. I seldom listen to Bruckner but really love the 2nd mvt. <3
...ok, this is the one I have on cd, so I've heard it a lot...I really like the whole thing


----------



## Baxi

(1980)


----------



## Baxi

Malx said:


> Nice to see this disc getting a mention


Admittedly, I haven't heard the CD for a long time. 
I really liked the music.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Nielsen's quartets and string quintet


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> Could this be the one you're looking for?


It's the same recording. Mine has a much plainer cover, a black and white picture of the frontspiece of one of Bach's scores.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, A Sea Symphony*

This set is consistently good. Being live recordings, I was expecting the worst, but I've been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 4 in G_
[Rec. 2006]








_Soloist:_ Luba Orgonasova
_Conductor:_ David Zinman
_Orchestra:_ Tonhalle Orchester Zurich

Listening to this cycle one more time before I sell it. I've already listened to Symphonies 1, 2 & 3 this morning. Overall, not as bad as I remember it so far, but it doesn't displace my favorites.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Klavierman

My favorite recording of these works. Wonderful sound from the SACD.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I like this VC recording the best, slightly edging even the legendary Martzy's. After I got this, I got rid of Chung and Vengerov. It was recorded before Ms. Faust turned HIP - I am yet to find a recording/performance I could care since then. The trio here is even better than the VC.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Cello Concerto No 1 - Anne Gastinel, Moscow Soloists, Yuri Bashmet.

J S Bach, Cello Suites Nos 1, 2 & 3 - Philip Higham.*

The Haydn is a recording I have a high regard for, chamber scale accompaniment which imo works best in these concertos, the disc is short measure by todays standards at 48 minutes - but 48 minutes of quality is better than 80 minutes of dross.
The Bach I thought I'd give a listen to after hearing Higham play the Haydn concerto with the Scottish CO in a local concert this evening - a highly talented young cellist.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Haydn: From the complete Haydn Concertos box set. CD#5 Keyboard concertos: XVIII:1 (organ), XVIII:5 (harpsichord), XVIII:8 (organ),XVIII:7 (harpsichord) and XVIII:10 (organ). Organ: Hoeren, Harpsichord:Haugsand. Cologne Chamber Orchestra. Cond. Helmut Muller-Bruhl. Naxos.


----------



## bharbeke

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 170269
> 
> 
> It is not easy for me to get into Chopin mazurkas. I may be able to listen to and even enjoy a few here and there, but more than that? I doubt that I can endure. This Wasowski set is the only exception. I love his aristocratic way of playing.


Yundi (Op. 17, No. 3), Rangell (Op. 33, No. 2), and Ezaki (No. 48, the first from Op. 68) have been my favorites of Chopin mazurka performances thus far. Maybe one of those will click with you.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Stunning! Another one for the desert island. 😍🥰


----------



## sAmUiLc

I do not appreciate unsolicited recommendation. Also my post is never a recommendation. It is just what it is: what I am listening currently. And comment there is purely my opinion. I would never recommend any recording, especially without knowing anything about you.


----------



## Malx

*Holst, The Planets - Vienna PO, Herbert von Karajan.*

Some may find this hard to believe but a first listen to this recording, via Qobuz, after a recommendation. 
It goes quite far up the league of good recordings of this work - but I need to refresh my thoughts on this piece as I haven't listened to many recordings recently so my memory may be a bit hazy.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

*Arriaga, String Quartet no 3 - Modigliani Quartet.*

Fabulous playing and recording - magic.


----------



## tortkis

Schönberg, Berg, Webern, Steuermann, Gielen (Hänssler)
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Michael Gielen


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Piano Trio in D
Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Dimace

I'm big admirer of Alexander and this box set is a valuable addition to my collection. (the quantity here makes the difference and not the quality of the performances. Many of them are not top but this isn't the purpose of such sets.)


----------



## Klavierman

A wonderful recording of all three sonatas.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Heartfelt!


----------



## Bruce

Tonight's listening includes:

*Haydn *- Symphony No. 88 in G major - Neem Järvi/Chicago SO (No picture for this. I think I recorded this off the radio many years ago. It's on a cassette.)
*Schmidt-Kowalski* - Violin Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 100 - Gernot Süssmuth (violin); Manfred Neuman/SW German RO, Kauserslauten
*Mendelssohn *- Die erste Walpurgisnacht - Jadwiga Rappé (alto); Deon van der Walt (tenor); Anton Scharinger (baritone); Matthias Hölle (bass); Claus Peter Flor/Bamberg SO & Chorus


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Berwald - Symphonies

Danish National Symphony Orchestra/DR, Thomas Dausgaard





Berwald: Erinnerung an die norwegischen Alpen (Memory of the Norwegian Alps)
Berwald: Symphony No. 1 in G minor 'Sinfonie sérieuse'
Berwald: Symphony No. 2 in D major 'Sinfonie capricieuse'


----------



## OCEANE

Though this may not be my first choice of complete French suites, it is always wonderful to experience different interpretations and sounds, like different voices for a good song.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## OCEANE

Music deserves attention and I particularly like the piano concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Cilea: Chamber Music

Jacopo Di Tonno (cello) & Domenico Codispoti (piano), Ilaria Cusano (violin), Ilaria Cusano (violin) & Domenico Codispoti (piano)





Cilea: Canto for violin and piano (No. 2 in D minor from Vocalizzo da concerto)
Cilea: Cello Sonata in D Major
Cilea: Piano Trio in D Major
Cilea: Theme and Variations for violin and piano


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Nocturne in B major for strings, Op.40 (B47)
Dvořák: String Quintet No. 2 in G major, Op. 77
Dvořák: String Quintet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'American'




Berlin Philharmonic String Quintet


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonin Dvořák: String Quartets (Stamitz Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 10 CD's)*

A new box for the early morning string quartet routine. Today it is CD2, String Quartet In B Flat Major (Opus 4), coupled with a short Quartettsatz.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## Floeddie

*Luxembourg Contemporary Music I
*

I'm excited to listen to this recent acquisition for the first time today!


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## OCEANE

I love Kissin's live recordings and attended his concerts. 
These very common Beethoven sonatas sound extraordinary in this live recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Symphony 9
Gielen/SWR SO









Brahms - Violin Concerto
Joachim - Violin Concerto 2
Dausgaard/Danish National SO; Tetzlaff









Berlioz - Romeo and Juliet
Munch/Boston


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Années de Pèlerinage

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)



Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 1ère année, Suisse (9 pieces), S. 160
Liszt: Au bord d'une source (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 4)
Liszt: Au lac de Wallenstadt (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 2)
Liszt: Chapelle de Guillaume Tell (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 1)
Liszt: Eglogue (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 7)
Liszt: Le mal du pays (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 8)
Liszt: Les cloches de Genève (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 9)
Liszt: Orage (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 5)
Liszt: Pastorale (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 3)
Liszt: Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161
Liszt: Après une lecture du Dante, fantasia quasi sonata (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 7)
Liszt: Canzonetta del Salvator Rosa (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 3)
Liszt: Il penseroso (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 2)
Liszt: Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 5)
Liszt: Sonetto 123 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 6)
Liszt: Sonetto 47 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 4)
Liszt: Sposalizio (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 1)
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 3ème année (7 pieces), S. 163
Liszt: Deuxième Année de Pèlerinage - Italie, Venezia & Napoli
Liszt: Venezia e Napoli (3 pieces), S. 162


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Pictures from a warm place.

*Ottorino Respighi

Fontane di Roma
Pini di Roma*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner


----------



## OCEANE

My favorite album


----------



## jambo

CD 5 from the Warner Kurt Masur box!

*Liszt: *No. 1 Ce qu'on entend sur la montagne, S. 95
*Liszt: *No. 2 Tasso: Lamento e trionfo, S. 96
*Liszt: *No. 3 Les Préludes, S. 97
*Liszt: *No. 4 Orpheus, S. 98

Gerhard Bosse (violin)
Jürnjakob Timm (cello)
Kurt Masur
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
1977-78


----------



## Enthusiast

realdealblues said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> _Symphony No. 4 in G_
> [Rec. 2006]
> View attachment 171490
> 
> _Soloist:_ Luba Orgonasova
> _Conductor:_ David Zinman
> _Orchestra:_ Tonhalle Orchester Zurich
> 
> Listening to this cycle one more time before I sell it. I've already listened to Symphonies 1, 2 & 3 this morning. Overall, not as bad as I remember it so far, but it doesn't displace my favorites.


I agree - Zinman's Mahler is not at all bad. But there are so many Mahler recordings these days and many of them are worthwhile. But to keep I tend to need exceptional (in one way or another) and different to the others I have.


----------



## OCEANE

The focus of this recording is this restored lute by Sixtus Ranwolf, Augsburg c. 1590 (as per CD booklet). 
BIS made this high quality recording (SACD) in 2016 in a church in Sweden, Lindberg's homeland. 
Lindberg plays Weiss's sonata crystal clear and so smooth.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*

It is my intention to listen to the ninth symphony of the two recently purchased Mahler sets. First the Boulez recording and immediately after that De Maazel recording.


----------



## Faramundo

Not a great fan of Liebeslieder but I bought it for this Opus 17 which is so beautiful with its horns.


----------



## OCEANE

IMHO, this performance conducted by Richard Bonynge is a great version of complete Swan Lake.
Decca recording in 1975 brings out the very best sound of the orchestra be it the texture of string section or the power as a whole.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Marinera

*Songs of Spain*
Victoria de los Angeles box-set, disk 7

Falla - El Amor Brujo
Falla - Siete Canciones populares españolas
Montsalvatge - Canciones negras
Canciones Sefardíes
Canciones populares españolas
etc.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Symphony No 9

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Fanny and Felix Mendelssohn: Piano Sextet; Piano Quartet; Piano Trio

Kaleidoscope Chamber Collective (chamber ensemble)


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part four.
for late morning and early afternoon.

Sonata in A-minor for recorder and continuo op.1 no. 4 HWV362 (c. 1712):
Sonata in C for recorder and continuo op.1 no. 7 HWV365 (c. 1712):
Sonata in D-minor for recorder and continuo op.1 no. 9a HWV/367a (c. 1712):

with members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée









_Te Deum_ [_For Queen Caroline_] - canticle for solo voices, mixed
choir and orchestra HWV280 [Text: Ambrosian hymn] (1714):









_Chandos Anthem no. 2 - In the Lord put I my trust_ for tenor, mixed choir
and orchestra HWV247 [Text: _Psalms IX, XI, XII, III_] (1717-18):

with Philip Langridge (ten.) and the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields









Harpsichord Suites vol. 1 nos. 3-4 HWV428-429 (before 1720):

with Alan Cuckston (hpd.)









Concertos for organ and orchestra op.4 nos. 1-3 HWV289-291 (1735-36):


----------



## haziz




----------



## Merl

Listening for a reason. It must be another blog! Ssshh! Apart from the dreadful cover, if you have this disc you'll know how good it is.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tippett's 4th plus two earlier works ... all three are pieces I have long loved.


----------



## Rogerx

Tippett: Byzantium & Symphony No. 4

Faye Robinson (soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bach: Cello suites 1, 4 and 5. Cello: Rostropovich. EMI Classics.


----------



## haziz

*Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B flat minor*

_London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult_
Recorded: 15-17 August 1956
Recording Venue: Walhtamstow Assembly Hall, London


----------



## Philidor

More Dvořák.

*Antonín Dvořák: String Quintet E-flat major op. 97*

Panocha Quartet
Josef Kluson, 2nd viola


----------



## Enthusiast

Two recordings that I enjoy a lot of Haydn Op 76/2:


----------



## Xenophiliu

*JS Bach*
Brandenburg Concertos 1-6

Gewandhaus Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly
Decca 2010


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenades Nos. 4 & 9

Jean Pougnet (violin)

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, New Symphony Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Baxi

(1990)


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36*

_Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis









_


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Shostakovich: String Quartets 14 and 15. Fitzwilliam String Quartet. Decca.


----------



## Vasks

_The Bach Boys_

*W. F. Bach - Overture to the cantata "Ertonet, ihr seligenVolker" (Haenchen/Berlin Classics)
C. P. E. Bach - Keyboard Sonata in F# minor, Wq 52/4 (Pletnev/DG)
J. C. Bach - Harpsichord Concerto in A (Dreyfus/Denon)*


----------



## Enthusiast

My other Tippett 4 ... this time with Byzantium. Hickox has the Tippett idiom but Solti's account is also very worthwhile.


----------



## haziz

*Prom 12: CBeebies Prom: Ocean Adventure*
BBC Proms 2022

Live at the BBC Proms: Kwamé Ryan leads Southbank Sinfonia and familiar faces from CBeebies in a musical ocean adventure for all the family.

Presented by Georgia Mann.

Performers:

Nigel Clarke (from ‘The Baby Club’)
Rory Crawford (from ‘Teeny Tiny Creatures’)
Andy Day (from ‘Andy’s Adventures’)
Chantelle Lindsay (from ‘Teeny Tiny Creatures’)
Maddie Moate (from ‘Do You Know?’)
Puja Panchkoty (from ‘Andy’s Adventures’)
Southbank Sinfonia
Kwamé Ryan, conductor

At the BBC Proms, we believe that music is for all ages – and we know that when it comes to singing, dancing and generally making themselves heard, our youngest audience members are already star performers! Today, join a CBeebies musical ocean adventure for all the family. Take a deep breath and dive underwater in our Royal Albert Hall submarine with its musical crew, the Southbank Sinfonia. JoJo and Gran Gran are onboard with a Gran Gran plan. Andy has his submarine pod at the ready. Become a CBeebies Prommer and search for endangered creatures while collecting sounds and pictures for your very own musical ocean scrapbook.



_Initially I was going to attend a children's concert at Tanglewood this afternoon. I don't have any children. There is nothing more fun than a middle aged man feeling like a kid again! I opted not to go for various reasons, so it was fortuitous that I turn to the BBC Radio 3 to find a children's Prom concert on offer today!_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Chamber Music

Alec Frank-Gemmill (horn), Daniel Grimwood (piano), Benjamin Marquise Gilmore (violin)


Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
Brahms: Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40
Brahms: Sonatensatz (Scherzo from the F.A.E. sonata), WoO 2


----------



## Philidor

Letters from Estonia.

*Erkki-Sven Tüür: Piano Concerto (2009)*

Laura Mikkola, piano
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No.4 / New Year Suite

First listen to the suite for saxophones, electric guitars, drum kit and orchestra. I'm enjoying this piece quite a bit. The symphony didn't really register so it's going to require several more listening sessions.


----------



## Mark Dee

Despite a few light marks, this old chestnut still delivers...


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Sebastian Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


Bach, J S: Aria Variata in A minor, BWV989 ‘alla Maniera Italiana'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV659 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV734 'Nun freut euch, lieben Christen gmein'
Bach, J S: Fantasia & Fugue in A minor, BWV904
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto in D minor (after Marcello), BWV974
Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 3 in E, BWV1006: Gavotte
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fughetta in G major, BWV902
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fugue Book 1 No. 2 in C minor, BWV847
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fugue Book 1 No. 5 in D major, BWV850
Bach, J S: Prelude & Fugue Book 1 No. 10 in E minor, BWV855
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 12 in A major, BWV798
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 15 in B minor, BWV801
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 12 in A major, BWV783
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 15 in B minor, BWV786


----------



## Philidor

I expected it to be a little less warm in the woods, but I was wrong ...

*Louis Glass: Symphony No. 3 D major op. 30 "Wood Symphony"*

Plovdiv Philharmonic Orchestra
Nayden Todorov


----------



## Kiki

Merl said:


> Listening for a reason. It must be another blog! Ssshh! Apart from the dreadful cover, if you have this disc you'll know how good it is.


As a keen photographer I found this cover horrible. The aspect ratio is obviously squeezed so these four chaps look like match men. Well, web shops and streaming services are known to do this when a cover's shape is not close to a square.


----------



## Baxi

(1990)


----------



## Enthusiast

Hough's Dvorak concerto is superb but I am a bit less taken by his Schumann. Ohlsson's Dvorak is not in the same class but it still has lots of good things in it, particularly in the slow movement. That's it: over the last couple of days I have listened to all the Dvorak piano concerto recordings that I know.


----------



## Philidor

Back to Estonia.

*Erkki-Sven Tüür: Symphony No. 4 "Magma"*
for solo percussion and orchestra

Evelyn Glennie, percussion
Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi










Great music. Tüür started as a drummer in some Estonian rock band ...


----------



## sAmUiLc

Verdi: Requiem
Patrizia Ciofi / Varduhi Abrahamyan / Charles Castronovo / Michele Pertusi / Choeur & Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France / Myung Whun Chung
live.. @ Festival de Saint-Denis 2015
on CD-R

The video podcast was available at the time for a limited time window and I made audio copy.

I know there were at least three people in tears with this performance. The soprano after the performance during the ovation, a young (30's?) female violinist member of the orchestra while finishing a poignant section - a tear actually dropped from her eye behind the glasses she was wearing, and myself.

All four soloists were excellent, I especially liked the soprano Ms. Ciofi.

A gripping performance!


----------



## Kiki

*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 7_
*Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Nicholas Collon* • 2021 • Ondine

Nice and natural. Very slow, except those vivace/presto sections that are fast and furious, which I didn't expect from a young conductor.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Ponchielli:La Gioconda. 1960. w/ Callas, Cossotto and Cappuccilli. Teatro alla Scala. Cond. Votto. EMI Classics.


----------



## Merl

A nice recording of the 3rd quartet, if a tiny bit too much on the Romantic side.


----------



## Enthusiast

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 171489
> 
> 
> I like this VC recording the best, slightly edging even the legendary Martzy's. After I got this, I got rid of Chung and Vengerov. It was recorded before Ms. Faust turned HIP - I am yet to find a recording/performance I could care since then. The trio here is even better than the VC.


I know Faust does quite a lot with HIP methods but had not realised that she had "turned HIP". Do you have a sense of when this happened? Certainly it was long after the Dvorak recording, I think.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 9*

_Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly_
Recorded: 2004-06-18
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam

I am not a fan of Mahler's 9th symphony, and rarely listen to it. Giving it another spin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

I haven't heard this in a long time. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Enthusiast

A different Schumann piano concerto and the piano quintet - both works I love greatly but hadn't listened to this year until today.


----------



## Malx

*Britten, Cello Suites Nos 1 & 2 - Philip Higham.








*


----------



## Baxi

(2013)


----------



## Philidor

Now continuing the Nørgård series.

*Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 6 (1999)*
3 passages for large orchestra

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
John Storgårds


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven

String Quartet Op.59 Nr 3

String Quartet Op.74 (Harfenquartett) No Sudan visions here 








*


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Schubert: Incidental Music to Rosamunde


----------



## haziz

*Tippett: Symphony No. 4*

_BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Michael Tippett_
Recorded: 29 March 1993
Recording Venue: All Hallows Church, Gospel Oak, London, United Kingdom

The Saturday Symphony. First time listening to this composition.


----------



## Klavierman

Nope. And get off my lawn.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dutilleux, Symphony No. 1


----------



## haziz




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Dvorak: String Quartets: 12 (American) and 13. Vlach Quartet Prague. Naxos. Need to get more Dvorak.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part
five for the rest of today.

Sonata in F for recorder and continuo op.1 no. 11
HWV369 (c. 1712):
Sonata in B-flat for recorder and continuo
HWV377 (c. 1712):

with members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée









_Chandos Anthem no. 5a - I will magnify thee, O God_ for
soprano, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra HWV250a
[Text: _Psalms CXLIV, CXLV_] (1717-18):

with Caroline Friend (sop.), Philip Langridge (ten.)
and the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields









Harpsichord Suites vol. 1 nos. 5-6 HWV430-431 (before 1720):

with Alan Cuckston (hpd.)









_Concerto grosso_ in C [_'Alexander's Feast'_] for
strings and continuo HWV319 (1734):
Concertos for organ and orchestra op.4
nos. 4-6 HWV292-294 (1735-36):


----------



## sAmUiLc

Enthusiast said:


> I know Faust does quite a lot with HIP methods but had not realised that she had "turned HIP". Do you have a sense of when this happened? Certainly it was long after the Dvorak recording, I think.


I am no good remembering timing, but certainly it was after this recording. There is a live Bartók VC1 with Peter Eötvös as conductor. The first movement is out of this world. I know she recorded it commercially later which I heard it once. No comparison. I remember those two are before and after HIP.


----------



## Malx

With thanks to an earlier post bringing this disc back to my attention.
*Wilson, Piano Concerto - David Wilde (piano), Scottish National Orchestra, Bryden Thomson.*

Composed in 1984 this concerto which is played as a continuous piece, despite there being four distinct sections, is clearly modern in outlook but is not a 'difficult' listen. 
Nice to hear it again.


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129*

_Gidon Kremer (violin)
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa_

I am very familiar with Schumann's Cello Concerto, but this is the first time I am hearing it played on the violin rather than the cello. I am uncertain if this is the original reworking Schumann himself made for Joachim or if it is a more recent transcription.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Brilliant playing. Includes arrangements for two guitars and each plays a solo work.


----------



## Itullian

Big band Haydn. Love it


----------



## haziz

*Chabrier: España*
*Gounod: Faust - Ballet Music*

_Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa_
Recorded: 1986-11-19 (España)
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


----------



## haziz

Concert
22 Nov 2014
*Alan Gilbert conducts landscape scenes by Mendelssohn and Nielsen*
Landscapes and folklore have inspired the creativity of many great composers. Alan Gilbert presents two lovely examples in this recording from 2014. While Mendelssohn’s _Scottish _Symphony reflects impressions of his travels in Scotland, Carl Nielsen’s musical language is shaped almost entirely by the composer’s Danish home, as his atmospherically dense Symphony Nr. 3 proves.

_*Berliner Philharmoniker*_
*Alan Gilbert*

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Cantata »Ach Gott, wie manches Herzeleid« BWV 58

Felix Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 A minor op. 56 “Scottish”

Carl Nielsen: Symphony No. 3 op. 27 ”Sinfonia espansiva“










Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 3 | Digital Concert Hall


Classical concert online: Mendelssohn’s Symphony No. 3 performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker and Alan Gilbert.




www.digitalconcerthall.com




*


----------



## Philidor

ericshreiber1005 said:


> Dvorak: String Quartets: 12 (American) and 13. Vlach Quartet Prague. Naxos. Need to get more Dvorak.


Definitively ...  ...on my list of composers for chamber music, Brahms takes the first rank, but Dvorak is close ... such a rich oeuvre ...


----------



## Merl

I have this set and although this is a good performance they're not as expressive or volatile as I'd like here and the 3rd needs that bit more. They play the 2nd quartet better. Still recommendable but others are just a little better.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major
vast numbers of singers
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Kent Nagano 

There are many wonderful moments, but for me this falls slightly short of par in that it lacks urgency in some critical areas. Still, it may yet grow on me. Part II is more successful here to my ears than Part I.


----------



## opus55

Bellini: I Puritani


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

Excellent.


----------



## Klavierman

Malx said:


> With thanks to an earlier post bringing this disc back to my attention.
> *Wilson, Piano Concerto - David Wilde (piano), Scottish National Orchestra, Bryden Thomson.*
> 
> Composed in 1984 this concerto which is played as a continuous piece, despite there being four distinct sections, is clearly modern in outlook but is not a 'difficult' listen.
> Nice to hear it again.


Thank you for sharing this. I wasn't familiar with his music, but I like what I hear very much.


----------



## sAmUiLc

This CD contains Karelia Overture. There are tons of Karelia Suite recordings available, but the overture is rare


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *String Quartet in D minor, Op. 76 No. 2 "Fifths"
Quatuor Mosaïques

This past week's selection for the string quartet listening thread, and a favorite of mine.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Knorf said:


> *Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 8 in E-flat major
> vast numbers of singers
> Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Kent Nagano
> 
> There are many wonderful moments, but for me this falls slightly short of par in that it lacks urgency in some critical areas. Still, it may yet grow on me. Part II is more successful here to my ears than Part I.


I remember buying it when it came out because they said it was in great sound. It was indeed the best orchestral sound I'd heard up to that point. Wouldn't M8 be great in that kind of sound? Unfortunately I couldn't stand the singing of the soloists. Soon it went to Amoeba, a huge used bin on Sunset Blvd.


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Raphael Kubelík

There's a thread about Mahler's Seventh in which I referred to the one from this cycle as underrated. I'm giving it another go to hear whether I still agree with myself. Short answer: yep. Definitely. 

N.B. The Blu-ray Pure Audio remastering sounds fantastic!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony 7 










Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Floeddie

Bantock Rediscovered - Maria Marchant, Pianist

A fine work, I particularly enjoyed the 12 Piano Pieces.


----------



## OCEANE

DSD File - outstanding sound quality displayed in my setup

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1 & Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 2
Sviatoslav Richter, Piano [Tchaikovsky] Wiener Symphoniker Conducted by Herbert von Karajan [Rachmaninov] Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra Conducted by Stanislaw Wislocki


----------



## sAmUiLc

Cantus in Memory of Benjamin Britten


----------



## sAmUiLc

I liked the performance, but felt the sound was a tad weak. So I reinforced the sound with Mobile Fidelity Ultra Gold CD-R. It came out just right and it is my #1 M5.


----------



## Rogerx

Bloch - Violin Concerto

Zina Schiff (violin)

Royal National Scottish Orchestra, José Serebrier

Bloch, E: Baal Shem
Bloch, E: Suite Hébraïque
Bloch, E: Violin Concerto in A minor


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Haydn: Symphonies No. 45 "Farewell" • No. 81 [Orpheus Chamber Orchestra]


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero, Busoni: Violin Concertos

Domenico Nordio (violin), Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi, Tito Ceccherini

Busoni: Violin Concerto, Op. 35a
Malipiero: Violin Concerto No. 1
Malipiero: Violin Concerto No. 2


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonin Dvořák: String Quartets (Stamitz Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 10 CD's)*

A new box for the early morning string quartet routine. Today it is CD3, the very attractive String Quartet In E Major (Opus 80, #8), coupled with Zypressen (a late transcription of songs).


----------



## sAmUiLc

Re: Pictures
After Celi/Munich version, I like this one the best among my collection. Still there is a considerable gap between the top and the 2nd in my mind.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Quartets Nos. 2 & 6

Modigliani Quartet


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Myaskovsky: Cello Sonatas


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: Complete Guitar Works (Franz Halász, BIS)*

Ideal for a Sunday morning. All of Takemitsu's guitar compositions in great renditions, conveniently collected on one CD.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today is the 6th Sunday after Trinity. Bach wrote a nice solo cantata for this day, an aria with solo for organ included.

*J. S. Bach: "Vergnügte Ruh, beliebte Seelenlust" BWV 170*

Bernarda Fink, contralto
Wolfgang Zerer, organ
Freiburger Barockorchester
Petra Müllejans


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV644

Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Elly Ameling, Annelies Burmeister

Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin, Vittorio Negri


----------



## Philidor

Now once more the Quartet of the Last Week.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet D minor op. 76 No 2 ("Fifths")*

Doric String Quartet


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler/Cooke - Symphony 10
Gielen/SWR SO









Lyatoshynsky - Symphonies 4 and 5
Kuchar/Ukrainian State SO









Enescu - Symphonie concertante, Symphony 1
Lintu/Tampere Filharmonia; Mørk, cello









Beethoven - Razumovsky Quartets
Quatuor Ebene


----------



## Enthusiast

sAmUiLc said:


> I am no good remembering timing, but certainly it was after this recording. There is a live Bartók VC1 with Peter Eötvös as conductor. The first movement is out of this world. I know she recorded it commercially later which I heard it once. No comparison. I remember those two are before and after HIP.


Thanks. I hadn't noticed but will try to find out more. I have no problem with HIP but had thought that Faust had a foot in both camps, perhaps depending on what she is playing.


----------



## NovAntiqua

*Mozart in Florence*

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart | Duo for violin and viola K423
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart | Duo for violin and viola K424
Pietro Nardini | Six Sonatas for two violas 

ENSEMBLE ALRAUNE
Stefano Zanobini & Hildegard Kuen, Viola
Franziska Schötensack, Violin
Recording on period instruments at 432hz.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Enthusiast said:


> Thanks. I hadn't noticed but will try to find out more. I have no problem with HIP but had thought that Faust had a foot in both camps, perhaps depending on what she is playing.


I don't mind or even enjoy HIP in baroque or classical, but not in romantic era. The vibratolessness in string especially bothers me since string vibrato speaks emotion to me. Romantic piece without emotion? Why would I bother to listen to it?


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is a performance taped about the same time as the celebrated CD version (his last commercial B8) which I don't care for. Somehow I like this one quite better. It is pretty good, yet I know several better B8s.


----------



## Philidor

Now the second cantata for today.
*
Johann Sebastian Bach: "Es ist das Heil uns kommen her" BWV 9*

Hana Blažíková, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Faramundo

Fantastic double LP of Poulenc's wind instruments music and later two dazzling CD's by Marianne Crebassa, one of them
including works by Federico Mompou in Catalan language (that my paternal ancesters understood) and also songs
by Jesus Guridi (whom I'd never heard of before).


----------



## Kiki

*Igor Stravinsky*
_Le Sacre du printemps_
*London Philharmonic Orchestra / Vladimir Jurowski* • 2008 Live • LPO

Amazing ensemble, perpetual rhythm, fantastic musicality, masterly orchestral balance, and above all no grand old-fart procession which I find disgusting in le Sacre. This is close to perfection in my book. The recording is far from being perfect though. It's the squeaky Royal Festival Hall after all.


----------



## Enthusiast

sAmUiLc said:


> I don't mind or even enjoy HIP in baroque or classical, but not in romantic era. The vibratolessness in string especially bothers me since string vibrato speaks emotion to me. Romantic piece without emotion? Why would I bother to listen to it?


In general I agree but there are a few Romantic HIP recordings I like - Herreweghe's Franck symphony comes to mind - and then there is Les Siecles which is a different kind of HIP.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Enthusiast said:


> In general I agree but there are a few Romantic HIP recordings I like - Herreweghe's Franck symphony comes to mind - and then there is Les Siecles which is a different kind of HIP.


Never say never? 🙃


----------



## Philidor

Now the quartet of the current week.

*Frank Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 G minor*

Maggini Quartet










Great one!


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with Sokolov, after his incredible concert this week


----------



## Georgieva

I could also add this record


----------



## Art Rock

*Sergey Taneyev: Complete trios (Taneyev Quartet, Tamara Fidler, Northern Flowers, 2 CD's)*

The four trios collected on a double CD. The first trio (in D major) is for regular string trio (violin, viola, cello). In general, I find this combination not particularly attractive (I'd rather have a string quartet), but I must say this is one of the best I've heard. The second trio (also in D major) is for two violins and viola, and is more ordinary to my taste. Moving to the second CD, the piano trio (yes, in D major) is well worth listening to. The second regular string trio (in E flat major), another fine work, completes the CD. This was fun listening to again.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


Saint-Saëns: Africa - Fantasie for piano & orchestra Op. 89
Saint-Saëns: Allegro appassionato, Op. 70
Saint-Saëns: Rapsodie d'Auvergne, Op. 73
Saint-Saëns: Wedding Cake - Valse-Caprice, Op. 76


----------



## OCEANE

I first came to know Bostridge with his Schubert.
This album he together with Baroque musician Biondi produces nice Bach arias.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part six for 
late morning and early afternoon.

Three sonatas for oboe and continuo HWV357/363a/366
(c. 1707-10/c. 1711-12/c. 1711-16):

with members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée









_Chandos Anthem no. 6 - As pants the hart_ for for soprano, tenor, mixed 
choir and orchestra HWV251b [Text: _Psalm XLII_] (1717-18): a)
_Chandos Anthem no. 9 - O praise the Lord with one consent_ for soprano,
tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra HWV254 [Text: _Psalms CXVII, 
CXXXV, CXLVIII_] (1717-18): b)

a) April Cantelo (sop.), Ian Partridge (ten.) and the Academy of 
St. Martin-in-the-Fields
b) Elizabeth Vaughan (sop.), Alexander Young (ten.), Forbes Robinson 
(bass) and the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields










Harpsichord Suite vol.1 no. 7 HWV432 (before 1720):

with Alan Cuckston (hpd.)









_Concerti grossi_ for strings and continuo op.6 nos. 1-3 HWV319-321 (1739):


----------



## Baxi

(1998)


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima





Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 horns, strings & continuo RV539
Vivaldi: Concerto for Multiple Instruments in G minor RV574
Vivaldi: Concerto for Oboe & Bassoon in G major, RV 545
Vivaldi: Concerto for Two Horns and Strings RV538
Vivaldi: Concerto for two oboes in A minor, RV 536
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Viola da gamba, 'La maggiore' RV546
Vivaldi: Concerto in D minor for Two Oboes, RV 535


----------



## haziz

BBC Radio 3
*Proms at Sage Gateshead: Folk Connections*
BBC Proms 2022

Live at the BBC Proms from Sage Gateshead: The Royal Northern Sinfonia conducted by Dinis Sousa in symphonies by John Adams and Dvořák and a world premiere by Judith Weir, in collaboration with the community choir Voices of the River’s Edge and the folk ensemble Spell Songs

Presented by Elizabeth Alker, live from the Sage Gateshead.

1930:
John Adams Shaker Loops
Judith Weir Indelible Miraculous, a poem by Julia Darling (world premiere)
Spell Songs Thrift (Dig In, Dig In)
Spell Songs Acorn
Spell Songs Little Astronaut
Spell Songs Moth
Traditional Water of Tyne

2020:
Interval: Elizabeth Alker hears the rehearsal stories of the Voices from the River's Edge Choir. This brand new chorus is made up of 85 young people from across the North East who’ve given up evenings and weekends to sing together. Their grassroots story is a real-life reminder of the ancient link between the classical, contemporary and folk music performed in this concert.

2040:
Dvořák Symphony No. 9 in E minor, ‘From the New World’

Spell Songs
Voices from the River's Edge
Royal Northern Sinfonia
Dini Sousa (conductor)

For John Adams, driving rhythms and clean textures were a path to the musical future, with a surprising link to the idealism of America’s frontier past. Dvořák meant his Ninth Symphony as a salute to his American hosts, and yet every note glows with passionate longing for his home, far away in rural Bohemia. The common thread is folklore, and in this Prom from Sage Gateshead, Dinis Sousa and Royal Northern Sinfonia collaborate with the choir Voices of the River’s Edge and Karine Polwart, Rachel Newton and Jim Molyneux from the folk ensemble Spell Songs. A world premiere from Master of the Queen’s music Judith Weir completes the programme.









BBC Radio 3 - BBC Proms, 2022, Proms at Sage Gateshead: Folk Connections


Live at the Proms at Sage Gateshead: Dinis Sousa conducts music with folk connections.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Art Rock

*Tan Dun: Symphony 1997 "Heaven Earth Mankind" (Hong Kong Philharmonic Orchestra, Yip's Children's Choir, Imperial Bells Ensemble Of China, Yo Yo Ma, Tan Dun, Sony)*

The symphony was commissioned to celebrate the reunification of Hong Kong with China. It sounds like a patchy postmodern pastiche, with some toe curling banal passages, fragments that seem to come straight from a movie soundtrack, a weird and ineffective quote of Beethoven's 9th, Chinese folk tunes, Chinese opera, and once in a while moments of real beauty.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas for violin and keyboard

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & David Fray (piano)



Bach, J S: Sonata for Violin & Harpsichord No. 3 in E major, BWV1016
Bach, J S: Sonata for Violin & Harpsichord No. 4 in C minor, BWV1017
Bach, J S: Sonata for Violin & Harpsichord No. 5 in F minor, BWV1018
Bach, J S: Sonata for Violin & Harpsichord No. 6 in G major, BWV1019


----------



## Malx

*Dutilleux, "Tout un Monde Lointain"* & The Shadows of Time - Anssi Karttunen* (cello), Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Esa-Pekka Salonen.*


----------



## EvaBaron

Hummel piano concerto no. 3









Hummel: Trumpet concerto
I discovered his 3rd piano concerto through YouTube and then saw his name on an album that I used for listening to Haydn’s trumpet concerto so I figured why not listen to that as well today


----------



## Enthusiast

New to me. Holliger's "dream opera". It held me and now I'm going to play it again!


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Glass: String Quartets #5, 4, 2 and 3. Kronos Quartet. Nonesuch.


----------



## Art Rock

*Jerré Tanner: Boy With Goldfish (London Symphony Orchestra, Nigel Brooks Chorale, Lee Holdridge, Leon Siu, Malia Elliott, Timothy Farrell, Albany)*

Jerré Tanner (1939) is an American composer, whose main claim to fame is this recording. From the Amazon editorial review: "Recorded in 1979 at London s Watford Town Hall by the great engineer/producer Brian Culverhouse, this was one of the first digital (Soundstream process, to be exact) LPs on the market. Several years later, Albany reissued it on CD in a more complete version of the score." The work itself is described as "heroic fantasy, for soloists, chorus & orchestra", and has some interesting Hawaiian influences (Tanner is a long-time resident). Frankly, I find the background story far more interesting than the music. Well, it was a cheap download years ago, so that's fine.


----------



## haziz

BBC Radio 3
*Prom 6: Vaughan Williams and Tippett - Full Fourths*
BBC Proms 2022

Live at the BBC Proms
Presented by Tom McKinney live from the Royal Albert Hall, London.

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.4 in F minor (30')

Interval:
During the interval, Tom McKinney talks to composer William Mival about the significance of the two symphonies in tonight’s Prom.

Michael Tippett: Symphony No.4 (33')

British music: it isn't always what you think. Written as Europe lurched towards the war, Vaughan Williams's volcanic Fourth Symphony is a might cry of protest and rage, expressed in music that burns itself into the soul. A generation later in the Cold War, Michael Tippett began his final symphony with the most primal of sounds - a human breath. This isn't so much a symphony as a whole life, in all its rapture, its chaos and its teeming, tumultuous beauty.

BBC Philharmonic
Andrew Davis (conductor)









BBC Radio 3 - BBC Proms, 2022, Prom 6: Vaughan Williams and Tippett - Full Fourths


Live at the BBC Proms: Andrew Davis conducts the BBC Philharmonic.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - A Little Light Music

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Mozart: Contredanse in C, K587 'Der Sieg des Helden Koburg'
Mozart: Contredanse in E flat, K607/K605a 'Il trionfo delle dame'
Mozart: Contredanse in G, K610 'Les filles malicieuses'
Mozart: Ein musikalischer Spass K522
Mozart: Gallimathias musicum K32
Mozart: German Dances (3), K605
Mozart: German Dances (6), K567
Mozart: German Dances, K602 in C


----------



## Philidor

Archaic.

*Carl Orff: Carmina burana*

Lynne Dawson, soprano
John Daniecki, tenor
Kevin McMillan, baritone

San Francisco Girls Chorus
San Francisco Boys Chorus
San Francisco Symphony Chorus

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra

Herbert Blomstedt










Just a brilliant recording of this never-get-old piece.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Bedřich Smetana*
Má vlast
Richard III, op.11
Wallenstein's Camp, op.14
Hakon Jarl, op.16
Prague Carnival
The Bartered Bride: Dances

Boston Symphony Orchestra (Má vlast)
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelík 
1971

Vienna Philharmonic
James Levine (Bartered Bride)
1986


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Britten: Cello suites 1&2, Sonata for Cello and Piano. Cello: Rostropovich Piano:Britten. London.


----------



## Vasks

_Listening to Leos_

*Janacek - Overture to "Kata Kabanova" (Mackerras/Supraphon)
Janacek - In the Mists (Kvapil/Regis)
Janacek - String Quartet #2 (Panocha Quartet/Supraphon)*


----------



## Georgieva

Bruno Walter Dvorak, A.: Symphony No. 8 / Slavonic Dance No. 1, Op. 46 / Smetana, B.: Moldau / Overture To The Bartered Bride (Walter) (1938, 1941, 1947) (Antonin Dvorak - Bedrich Smetana)


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann, Reimann & Mendelssohn: Intermezzo

Anna Lucia Richter (soprano)

Schumann Quartet


----------



## Georgieva

Smetana _Má vlast_; Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiri Belohlavek;


----------



## Mark Dee

From 1979 on CBS classics.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bruckner no. 7 again. Same recording, Berlin Phil. with Thielemann.


----------



## Philidor

Striving for the stars.

*Gustav Holst: The Planets op. 32

Colin Matthews: Pluto, the Renewer
Kaija Saariaho: Asteroid 4179 - Toutatis
Matthias Pintscher: Towards Osiris
Mark-Anthony Turnage: Ceres
Brett Dean: Komarov's Fall*

Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Beethoven: Favorite Piano Sonatas Cd#1. "Pathetique", "Moonlight","Pastoral" and "Les Adieux". Piano: Brendel. Decca.


----------



## Art Rock

*John Tavener: Fall and Resurrection (City Of London Sinfonia, BBC Singers, St. Paul's Cathedral Choir, Richard Hickox, Stephen Richardson, Patricia Rozario, Martyn Hill, Michael Chance, Adrian Peacock, Chandos)*

I have found Tavener best appreciated in smaller doses. This CD (live recording from the world premiere in 2000) is anything but small doses. The piece lasts over an hour - and the singers include a counter tenor (Chance), which I am not a fan of either.


----------



## Rogerx

Vasks: Distant Light

and Piano Quartet & Summer Dances

Vadim Gluzman (violin), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## Georgieva

Bartok. Jean-Efflam Bavouzet pf BBC Philharmonic Orchestra / Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## Georgieva

Mendelssohn-Bartholdy - 5 Symphonies - 4 LP vinyl Box
Herbert Von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Baxi

(1990)



From this Set:


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Lutoslawski. _Chantefleurs et Chantefables_ is a treat and it is also I while since I listened to the lovely Partita for violin and orchestra.


----------



## Malx

A couple of background listens to this weeks string quartet selection.
*Bridge, String Quartet No 2 - Maggini Quartet/ Brindisi Quartet.
















*


----------



## Georgieva

Lennox Berkeley: Nelson – Elgar Howarth


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with Anna Clyne: DANCE - Edward Elgar: Cello Concerto
Inbal Segev
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Marin Alsop
I really enjoyed this record


----------



## Faramundo

Got this from a jumble sales for a ridiculous Euro; the ratio worth/ cost is incredible; this is pure delight !
Almost a desert lake record !


----------



## Enthusiast

Schumann from Melnikov and colleagues







.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part seven 
scattered throughout the rest of today.

Three trio sonatas op.2 nos. 1-3 HWV386b/387/388
(bef. 1727/poss. c. 1700/c. 1717-18):

with members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée









_Chandos Anthem no. 10 - The Lord is my light_ for soprano, tenor, mixed choir
and orchestra HWV255 [Text: _Psalms XVIII, XX, XXVII-XXX, XXXIV, XLV_]
(1717-18): a)
_Chandos Anthem no. 11 - Let God arise _for soprano, tenor, mixed choir
and orchestra_ HWV256a_ [Text: _Psalms LXVIII, LXXVI_] (1717-18): b)

a) with April Cantelo (sop.), Ian Partridge (ten.) and the Academy of
St. Martin-in-the-Fields
b) with Elizabeth Vaughan (sop.), Alexander Young (ten.) and the
Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields









Harpsichord Suite vol.1 no. 8 HWV433 (before 1720):

with Alan Cuckston (hpd.)









_Concerti grossi_ for strings and continuo op.6 nos. 4-6 HWV322-324 (1739):


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc

Georgieva said:


> Proceeding with Sokolov, after his incredible concert this week
> 
> View attachment 171577
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171578


The track 11 is awesome! For the rest, I felt he was too much of a pianist, if you know what I mean. He, many times, overpowered the piece he was playing in his early days. These days he scales down according to the piece. Gilels was a master in scaling up and down. These observations are purely based on the recordings I heard and my opinion only. I never had a chance to attend the concert of either pianist.


----------



## Georgieva

One of my favorite Ozawa's records


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Sonata No 2








*


----------



## Georgieva

sAmUiLc said:


> The track 11 is awesome! For the rest, I felt he was too much of a pianist, if you know what I mean. He, many times, overpowered the piece he was playing in his early days. These days he scales down according to the piece. Gilels was a master in scaling up and down. These observations are purely based on the recordings I heard and my opinion only. I never had a chance to attend the concert of either pianist.


Dear friend, 
Yes, I definitely know what you mean. Also strongly recommended Sokolov's concert. All of them lifetime memorable.


----------



## tortkis

Johanna Beyer: Music for Woodwinds - Arizona Wind Quintet, Daniel Linder (New World Records)









Johanna Beyer (1888-1944) was a German-American composer. These works for woodwinds sometimes have modernistic abstractness but also no lack of memorable melodies and pleasant harmonies.


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen

CD 1


























*


----------



## Georgieva

Handel 
Messiah · Der Messias

Gundula Janowitz · Marga Höffgen
Ernst Haefliger · Franz Crass
Maurice André · Münchener
Bach-Chor und -Orchester
Karl Richter
(Remarkable 1989)


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Holst: Cotswolds symphony & other orchestral works


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn op 74


----------



## Malx

*Musgrave, Turbulent Landscapes - BBC SO, Osmo Vänskä.*

A fine piece composed in 2003 that could easily have been titled 'Turbulent Seascapes' - the work consists of 6 sections each of which is inspired by a painting by J.M.W. Turner.


----------



## Klavierman

Superb!


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Frank Bridge* (1879-1941)

*Enter Spring* (1927)
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Groves
Performance duration:_ 21 minutes, 28 seconds_


Probably my favourite performance of this marvellous tone poem. A little broad, but none the worse for it...

A favourite CD

Those who opine that Frank Bridge's orchestral tone poems sound like film-scores should be chastened by the fact that the compositions predate the beginning of the development of film music - King Kong 1930 (,_The Sea _1911; _Summer_, 1915 & _Enter_ _Spring_, 1927).


----------



## Klavierman

If you are in the mood for a 53 minute single movement symphony in a neo-Romantic style, then this should fill the bill.
*







*


----------



## SearsPoncho

Dvorak - Piano Trio #3 - Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> *Frank Bridge* (1879-1941)
> 
> *Enter Spring* (1927)
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Groves
> Performance duration:_ 21 minutes, 28 seconds_
> 
> 
> Probably my favourite performance of this marvellous tone poem. A little broad, but none the worse for it...
> 
> A favourite CD
> 
> Those who opine that Frank Bridge's orchestral tone poems sound like film-scores should be chastened by the fact that the compositions predate the beginning of the development of film music - King Kong 1930 (,_The Sea _1911; _Summer_, 1915 & _Enter_ _Spring_, 1927).
> 
> View attachment 171605


I must investigate further - I know 'The Sea' but the others I have yet to encounter.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The sound is pretty bad, too dry, aggravates Kleiber's dramatic, concise style. Ergo not much charm.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I must investigate further - I know 'The Sea' but the others I have yet to encounter.


Oh you must!

There's a dashing, handsome man with beautiful hair and mesmerising eyes, who has a vlog on Youtube and he devotes one of his videos to the tone poems of Frank Bridge - I would strongly recommend giving it view, it's very good (credit where credit's due, as we say in the British Isles).


----------



## Itullian

Disc 2, Schumann piano concerto, Brahms piano quintet op 34
Very nice set,


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 symphony at a time

This set includes the entire studio recordings plus a few live ones.

Couple of years ago, I needed to replace the live 6th which had gone bad for whatever reason (I keep my collection immaculate, still some go bad - hard to understand digital sometimes). When I looked up Amazon, this new complete set was just slightly more expensive than the used 6th alone - the phenomenon in this age of companies dumping CDs in box sets. So even though I never intended to get the entire Tennstedt Mahler set, especially the studio recordings - live Tennstedt is always better than studio, plus I had enough Mahler already - but the decision was easy. I listened to the set once right after its arrival. And found the studio recordings were pretty good themselves (still below the live ones though).


----------



## senza sordino

Telemann Twelve Fantasias for Solo Violin









Bach Four Orchestral Suites


----------



## sAmUiLc

My top choice, even though I like Hynninen's better sometimes. It is Wotan's wanderer.


----------



## CeeVee

Agnes Zimmermann sonatas 1-3
Milwidsky (violin)
Haywood (piano)
If you like some amazing sonata action, off the beaten down path, I highly recommend giving this a shot.


----------



## jambo

Really enjoyed this 2nd disc of symphonic poems by Liszt. The march in Mazeppa is great fun.

*Liszt: *No. 5 Prometheus, S. 99
*Liszt: *No. 6 Mazeppa, S. 100
*Liszt: *No. 7 Festklänge, S. 101
*Liszt: *No. 8 Héroïde funèbre, S. 102
*Liszt: *Mephisto-Waltz No. 2, S. 111

Kurt Masur
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
1977-79


----------



## Bkeske

Been exploring the music on my server this weekend, and only those which I have no other physical media. Some nice selections that have rarely or never been played….some of them:


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

A couple more from my server…


----------



## 13hm13

CD 59
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'

Mariss Jansons - The Edition - Box Set 68CDs + 2DVDs


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Knorf

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: *Symphony No. 7
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky

This strikes me as an extremely interesting and persuasive symphony; in fact I'm now well convinced that Villa-Lobos is woefully underrated as a symphonist.









from:


----------



## sAmUiLc

Shown in the picture, Mme. Wicks was pregnant at the time of this Beethoven VC recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Symphony No. 5 & Suite No. 1 for orchestra

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


----------



## Knorf

*Jacob Druckman: *_Lamia* _(version for chamber orchestra, 1986), _That Quickening Pulse_
*Lucy Shelton, soprano
Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose

Yet another insanely good album from BMOP.


----------



## Georgieva

Schumann - Vol. 2: Live Recordings (Cyprien Katsaris Archives)


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonin Dvořák: String Quartets (Stamitz Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 10 CD's)*

A new box for the early morning string quartet routine. Today it is CD4, the String Quartet In E Minor (#4), coupled with a Quartettsatz in F major.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Another desert island disc for me.. Wait a minute, I need to take my audio system to the island in order to listen to my desert island CDs 🙄 .. and need electricity in the island 🤨.. My desert island started with a few palm trees and a hut, yet is getting fancier by the minute 😎


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F major, Op. 102, etc.

Dmitri Shostakovich Jr (piano)

I Musici de Montreal, Maxim Shostakovich, Yuli Turovsky


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

More Trios this afternoon. Turns out I actually have quite a number in various box sets, so plenty to work through before I add any more.

*Beethoven: *Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat major, Op. 70, No. 2
*Beethoven: *Piano Trio No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 97, "Archduke"
*Beethoven: *Piano Trio in B flat major, WoO 39, Hess 50

*Xyrion Trio*
Nina Tichman (piano)
Ida Bieler (violin)
Maria Kliegel (cello)
2005-2013


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Mahler - Songs of a Wayfarer*, Kindertotenlieder*_, Ruckert Lieder**_
Gielen/SWR SO; *Mattei, **Kallisch, ***Kulman









Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier (Orchestral Excerpts)
Janowski/Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin









Koechlin - Les bandar-log, Musical Offering on the name of Bach
Holliger/Stuttgart Radio SO









Stravinsky - Petrushka
Muti/Philadelphia


----------



## bharbeke

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5*
Francois-Xavier Roth, Les Siecles

The symphony was very well played, but the tempo was a bit too fast for my taste.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Streichquartette, Op. 18

Amadeus Quartet


Beethoven: String Quartet No. 1 in F major, Op. 18 No. 1
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 18 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 18 No. 3
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18 No. 4
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 5 in A major, Op. 18 No. 5
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, Op. 18 No. 6


----------



## Kiki

*Serge Prokofiev*
_Alexander Nevsky_
*Dolora Zajick / London Symphony Chorus / London Symphony Orchestra / Mstislav Rostropovich* • 1991 • Sony

Rostropovich's treatment of the music is a bit rough, but that suits the Battle on Ice rather well and the Chorus' attack also has a rough edge that is pretty awesome.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - I've been neglecting this artist for some time ...

*Franz Schubert: Impromptus D 899*

Grigory Sokolov, piano


----------



## Malx

I got a sudden urge.....

*Bizet, Carmen Acts 1 & 2 - Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla), José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès), London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Sir Georg Solti.*

I honestly can't recall the last time I played this.
I believe the set is highly regarded - which is why I added it to my collection back in the day when I felt the need to have a good representative selection of operas on the shelves. I must admit while my tastes to a large degree have drifted away from opera with the exception of Wagner, each time I go back and listen to the recordings I have I tend to enjoy them - doesn't make much sense does it?

Edited - listened through Act 2.


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..




__





Italia by Nicola Benedetti on Amazon Music - Amazon.com


Check out Italia by Nicola Benedetti on Amazon Music. Stream ad-free or purchase CD's and MP3s now on Amazon.com.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: Coral Island, The Dorian Horizon, A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden, Archipelago S, Corona 2 (Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, Yuzo Toyama, Rie Hamada, Denon)*

The main attraction for this CD is twofold, the song cycle Coral Island, and the well-known A Flock Descends Into The Pentagonal Garden. Wonderful to listen to this disc again.


----------



## Georgieva

Philidor said:


> Good morning. - I've been neglecting this artist for some time ...
> 
> *Franz Schubert: Impromptus D 899*
> 
> Grigory Sokolov, piano


Amazing record, one of my favorite


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








Satie - Reinbert de Leeuw - Gnossiennes - Gymnopédies


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1995 CD release of "Gnossiennes - Gymnopédies" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with some of Sokolov's early recordings, but for me also very good. 

J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988 (Early Recordings from 1975, 1982, 1989)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1, 3 & 7

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Enthusiast

The main reason to have this is Stemme's Wesendonk Lieder. But Dausgaard doesn't leave one wanting a bigger orchestra for the overtures (although I found his Meistersinger too jaunty). His Sigfried Idyll is also pretty good.


----------



## Art Rock

*Sergei Taneyev: At the Reading of A Psalm (Russian National Orchestra, Glinka Choral College Boys' Choir, St. Petersburg State Academic Capella Choir, Mikhail Pletnev, Pentatone)*

I did not have much recollection of this CD, which I think I got over ten years ago, but in preparing for today's spin, I searched a bit more information on the internet. Various critics assured me that this is a stunning masterpiece. Well.......... I don't hear it. It's not bad, but I would not miss it if it would disappear from my collection.


----------



## OCEANE

Art Rock said:


> *Sergei Taneyev: At the Reading of A Psalm (Russian National Orchestra, Glinka Choral College Boys' Choir, St. Petersburg State Academic Capella Choir, Mikhail Pletnev, Pentatone)*
> 
> I did not have much recollection of this CD, which I think I got over ten years ago, but in preparing for today's spin, I searched a bit more information on the internet. Various critics assured me that this is a stunning masterpiece. Well.......... I don't hear it. It's not bad, but I would not miss it if it would disappear from my collection.


Thanks for sharing.
*To be honest, I have bias toward ** Mikhail Pletnev upon the accusation of indecency against him in 2010 in Thailand and I gave up all his recordings. **Of course, this is only my personal and subjective attitude.

*


----------



## OCEANE

Started with Bach


----------



## Rogerx

The Chopin Album

Sol Gabetta (cello) & Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 7 in C sharp minor
Chopin: Grand Duo for Cello and Piano (on themes from Meyerbeer's Robert le Diable)
Chopin: Nocturne No. 4 in F major, Op. 15 No. 1
Chopin: Polonaise brillante Op. 3 for cello & piano
Franchomme: Nocturne for Cello and Piano, Op. 15 No. 1


----------



## Philidor

Great stuff. 

*Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 7 (2004-06)*

Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Dausgaard










To be re-listened soon.


----------



## OCEANE

Guarneri Quartet was an American string quartet founded in 1964.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part eight
for late morning and early afternoon.

Three trio sonatas op.2 nos. 4-6 HWV389/390a/391
(c. 1718-22/c. 1717-22/c. 1707):

with members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée









_(4) Coronation Anthems_ for mixed choir and orchestra HWV258-261
[Texts: _Book of Kings/Psalm LXXXIX/Psalm XXI/Psalm XLV/
Book of Isiah_] (1727):









_Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline_ [_The ways of Zion do mourn..._]
for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra HWV264
[Text: various biblical sources] (1737):









_Concerti grossi_ for strings and continuo op.6 nos. 7-9 HWV325-327 (1739):


----------



## Art Rock

*Frank Bridge: String Quartets No. 3 and No. 2 (The Bridge String Quartet, Meridian)*

Pulled this one from the storage cabinet, because the second Bridge quartet is this week's choice in the Weekly Quartet thread:









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


The Chiaroscuro probably did. It definitely gives a different perspective compared to most recordings. I’m not sure I love it, but it was enjoyable to hear. CB - in my view you bring up an interesting point - does any new recording of core repertoire from the many talented and technically...




www.talkclassical.com





Both of these quartets are very much worthwhile, glad to hear them again. I'll probably play the corresponding CD with the first and fourth quartet tomorrow.


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Dvořák's chamber music. Approaching the end ...

*Antonín Dvořák: String Quartet A-flat major op. 105*

Quatuor Talich










So much great music ... so little time ... I think, this evening I will allow myself a rare pleasure: Dvořák's symphony No. 9 with Karel Ančerl.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> I must investigate further - I know 'The Sea' but the others I have yet to encounter.





Malx said:


> I got a sudden urge.....
> 
> *Bizet, Carmen Acts 1 & 2 - Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla), José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès), London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Sir Georg Solti.*
> 
> I honestly can't recall the last time I played this.
> I believe the set is highly regarded - which is why I added it to my collection back in the day when I felt the need to have a good representative selection of operas on the shelves. I must admit while my tastes to a large degree have drifted away from opera with the exception of Wagner, each time I go back and listen to the recordings I have I tend to enjoy them - doesn't make much sense does it?
> 
> Edited - listened through Act 2.


It's a very fine opera and recording


----------



## NovAntiqua

*Affinità Elettive*

W.A. Mozart | Concerto for Clarinet and Orchestra KV 622
W.A. Mozart | Aria “Sperai vicino il lido” (Arr. for clarinet and orchestra)
W.A. Mozart | Rondo KV 373 (Arr. for clarinet and orchestra)
W.A. Mozart | Sinfonia n.29 KV 201 

Orchestra della Toscana, Nicolai Pfeffer, Markus Stenz


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Strauss songs including the four last ones from Jessye Norman. Then I wanted to hear her Wesendonk songs as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Dandrieu/Corelli: Opus 1

Le Consort: Theotime Langois de Swarte, Sophie de Bardonneche, Louise Pierrard, Hanna Salzenstein, Justin Taylor


Corelli: Sonata da camera a tre, Op. 2 No. 12 in G major
Corelli: Sonata da camera a tre, Op. 4 No. 1 in C major
Corelli: Sonata da camera Op. 2 No. 8
Dandrieu, J F: La Corelli
Dandrieu, J F: Trio Sonata Op.1 No. 1
Dandrieu, J F: Trio Sonata Op.1 No. 2
Dandrieu, J F: Trio Sonata Op.1 No. 4
Dandrieu, J F: Trio Sonata Op.1 No. 5
Dandrieu, J F: Trio Sonata Op.1 No. 6
Dandrieu, J F: Trio Sonata, Op. 1 No. 3


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

















*


----------



## Vasks

The Secular Hymn by Francois-Andre Danican


----------



## Philidor

Same recording as Art Rock.

*Frank Bridge: String Quartet No. 2 G minor*

The Bridge String Quartet


----------



## Baxi

(2012)


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Don Quixote, Don Juan & Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche

Catherine Bullock (viola), Louisa Tuck (cello), Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

piano sonatas 1-5








*


----------



## Enthusiast

This weeks quartets and its couplings.


----------



## Kiki

*Carl Nielsen*
_Symphony No. 2 'The Four Temperaments'_
*London Symphony Orchestra / Colin Davis* • 2011 Live • LSO Live

Here's mischievous Carl poking fun at four very serious temperaments.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Respighi: Pines and Fountains of Rome, along with Roman Festivals. Cond. Ormandy Philadelphia Orchestra. Sony Classics.


----------



## Bourdon

*Frank Bridge

















*


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Rogerx

Abel, F: Symphonies (6), Op. 7

La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider


----------



## Philidor

Yeah.

*Antonín Dvořák: Concerto for Cello and Orchestra B minor op. 104*

Miklós Perényi, violoncello
Budapest Festival Orchestra
Iván Fischer


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> *Frank Bridge: String Quartets No. 3 and No. 2 (The Bridge String Quartet, Meridian)*
> 
> .....Both of these quartets are very much worthwhile, glad to hear them again. I'll probably play the corresponding CD with the first and fourth quartet tomorrow.


Tomorrow? Why not today?



*Frank Bridge: String Quartets No. 4 and No. 1 (The Bridge String Quartet, Meridian)*

Here we go. More string quartet goodness from this underrated British composer.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Beethoven:String Quartets #1 and #5. Vegh Quartet. Valois.


----------



## Georgieva

Vivaldi 
Stabat Mater, RV 621
Nisi Dominus, RV 608
Longe mala, umbrae, terroris, RV 629


----------



## Baxi

...not bad








(2013)


----------



## Rogerx

Pēteris Vasks: Plainscapes

Sandis Šteinbergs (violin) & Guna Āboltiņa (cello), Jānis Kokins (percussion)

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
Five Tudor Portraits
Five Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus'

Jean Rigby, mezzo
John Shirley-Quirk, baritone
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Sir Richard Hickox
Chandos 1997


----------



## Philidor

Now ...

*Antonín Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 E minor op. 95 ("From the New World")*

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Karel Ančerl


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók: *Sonatas for Violin and Piano Nos. 1 & 2
György Pauk, violin; Jenő Jandó, piano

Superb, idiomatic performances and excellent audio quality. 

The _Contrasts _performance on the disc is also terrific, so I might take that up later.


----------



## Enthusiast

I think the 3rd symphony is my favourite of Tippett's four. I just listened to the Colin Davis recording of it.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Sibelius and Nielsen: Violin Concertos. Violin:Cho-Liang Lin. cond. Salonen, for Sibelius the Philharmonic Orchestra and for Nielsen the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Sony Classics, part of their Great Performances Series.


----------



## Georgieva

Rachmaninoff Plays Chopin

Vinyl, LP, Compilation, Mono; Released: 1970

Sonata In B-Flat Minor, Op. 35 ("Funeral March") 

I. Grave; Doppio Movimento 
II. Scherzo
III. Marche Funèbre
IV. Presto
Waltz In A-Flat, Op. 64, No. 3
Nocturne In E-Flat, Op. 9, No. 2
Waltz In D-Flat, Op. 64, No. 1 ("Minute")
Waltz In E-Flat, Op. 18 
Waltz In G-Flat, Opu. 70, No. 1
Mazurka In C-Sharp, Op. 63, No. 3 
Waltz In F, Op. 34, No. 3
Nocturne In F-Sharp, Op. 15, No. 2 
Waltz In B-Minor, Op. 69, No. 2
Waltz In C-Sharp Minor, Op. 64, No. 2 
Watlz In E Minor, Op. Posth.


----------



## Bourdon

*Chopin

4 Impromptus








*


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not entirely sure about this. The Brahms doesn't seem very Brahmsian - a little smooth - but the Schumann is fine, I think.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 93, 94, and 100*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> I'm not entirely sure about this. The Brahms doesn't seem very Brahmsian - a little smooth - but the Schumann is fine, I think.


From the way they're looking at you, I think you're about to get some boards thrown at you.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part 
nine for the rest of today.

Three sonatas for violin and continuo HWV359a/364a/361
(c. 1724/c. 1722-24/c. 1725-26):
_Andante_ in A-minor for violin and continuo H412 (c. 1725-26):
_Allegro_ in C-minor for violin and continuo H408 (bet. c. 1725-29):

with members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée









_Ode for St. Cecilia's Day_ - cantata for soprano, tenor, mixed
choir and orchestra HWV76 [Text: John Dryden] (1739):









_Concerti grossi_ for strings and continuo op.6 nos. 10-12
HWV328-330 (1739):


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

The latest release in the Prism series by the Danish String Quartet: Beethoven's 15th SQ and Mendelssohn's 2nd. After this, I'll be starting a Mendelssohn survey with the first four books of Lieder ohne Worte played by the great pianist Ronald Brautigam


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## sAmUiLc

It is nothing like his Dvořák 7th or even Bruckner 8th. It is OK, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 2*

Someone called this the greatest recording of the 2nd. I don't know, but I'll take any excuse to listen to Bruckner.


----------



## Klavierman

I prefer these on the piano, but he makes a persuasive case for the harpsichord. Terrific playing and sound. FLAC 24/96.


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_Salve Regina - Magnificat - Woefully Arrayed - Stabat Mater_
*William Cornysh*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## opus55

Raff: Grand Sonate, Op. 14
Tra Nguyen


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms Violin Sonatas #1, 2 and 3









Brahms Piano Concerto #1









Brahms String Quintets #1 and 2









Schumann Symphony #4


----------



## Bruce

Floeddie said:


> *Luxembourg Contemporary Music I
> *
> 
> I'm excited to listen to this recent acquisition for the first time today!


This has some very interesting music on it. Listening while I catch up after a few days away.


----------



## Itullian

Etudes Beautiful set


----------



## Bruce

Two long works starting my day:

















*Myaskovsky *- Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 44 - Vadim Repin (violin); Valery Gergiev/Kirov Orchestra

I'm not crazy about the Myaskovsky violin concerto. The third movement is really fascinating, but the first two seem quite ordinary. 

*Bomtempo *- Symphony No. 2 in D major - Álvaro Cassuto/Algarve Orchestra

Bomtempo's second symphony, on the other hand, is excellent, as is his first. This is a recording I'm happy to recommend.


----------



## Manxfeeder

pmsummer said:


> STABAT MATER
> _Salve Regina - Magnificat - Woefully Arrayed - Stabat Mater_
> *William Cornysh*
> The Tallis Scholars
> Peter Phillips - director
> 
> _Gimell_


It's been too long since I've heard that one. I'm listening now. Though I'll have to admit, I'm extremely sleepy, and the Tallis Scholars singing Tudor music is so pleasing to the ear that it can unwittingly become soporific.


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Hartmann, K: Symphony No. 3*

_Bamberger Symphoniker
Ingo Metzmacher_

First time listening to this symphony, and probably the first time listening to the composer, unless my memory is failing me.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Mozart • Haydn [Jaap and Haakon Stotijn]


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 3 in D minor
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons 

Superb. 









From:


----------



## Klavierman

Some powerhouse playing here! Very well recorded, too.


----------



## jambo

A very nice performance of one of my favourite Tchaikovsky pieces. Keeps a good pace and never gets bogged down.

*Tchaikovsky: *Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

Kurt Masur
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
1991


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..
https://www.amazon.com/Susan-Graham-Berlioz-nuits/dp/B0000029U0


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 3 











Joseph Keilberth, Orchestra des Reichssenders Stuttgart


----------



## Bkeske

Not sure why, but this set has been on my mind the last couple days, so going to take a listen. I hate how this set was put together, instead of the symphonies being in the ascending order, they are all mixed up, so, will jump around and start at No. 1.

Paavo Järvi conducts Beethoven - The Nine Symphonies. Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen. RCA Red Seal, 5 CD box, 2016


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time (there are 7 CDs)


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 7 & Piano Sonata No. 4





Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Haslam, Andrew Mogrelia


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonin Dvořák: String Quartets (Stamitz Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 10 CD's)*

A new box for the early morning string quartet routine. Today it is CD5, the String Quartet In F Minor (#5) and the String Quartet In A Minor (#6).


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Xaver Mozart: Variations

Andriy Dragan (piano)


Mozart, F X: Fantasy on a Russian Folk Song 'How Did I Upset You' and a Krakowiak, FXWMVII:30
Mozart, F X: Variations (2) on a Walz of Anton Diabelli, FXWM VII:35
Mozart, F X: Variations for 2 and 3 Hands on a Theme 'Je t’aime tant' by P. J. Garat, FXWMVII:18
Mozart, F X: Variations on a Marche Golcondoise from the First Act of 'Aline, Reine de Golconde' by H. M. Berton, Op. 3
Mozart, F X: Variations on a Theme of an Ukrainian Folk Song 'A Neighbor Has a White House', Op. 18
Mozart, F X: Variations on a Theme of the First Finale of 'Don Giovanni' by W. A. Mozart, Op. 2
Mozart, F X: Variations on an Ukrainian Theme 'The Wagons Rolling Down the Hill', Op. 6
Mozart, F X: Variations on an Unknown Theme, Op. 13


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25, etc.

Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## jambo

I hadn't heard the Ives or Reger variations before, but loved both.

*Ives: *Variations on "America" (orch. W Schuman)
*Brahms: *Variations on a Theme by Haydn in B flat major, Op. 56a
*Reger: *Variations and Fugue on a theme by Mozart, Op. 132

Kurt Masur
New York Philharmonic
1991


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Des Knaben Wunderhorn, Blumine
Gielen/SWR SO; Iven, Muller-Brachmann









Castelnuovo-Tedesco - Sonatina canonica, Well Tempered Guitars
Brazil Guitar Duo
I really need to listen to more music for the guitar. Maybe I’ll make it my listening project after I’m done the Gielen Editions.









Bernstein - Serenade, Facsimile, Divertimento
Alsop/Bournemouth SO









Bach - Wachet auf; Der Herr ist mein getreuer Hirt; Wir danken dir 
Suzuki/Bach Collegium Japan


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time (5 CDs total)


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

Heinrich Schiff (cello)


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Ravel: The Two Piano Concertos
Debussy: Fantaisie for Piano & Orchestra


----------



## Philidor

Reachuing the end of hte pleasure of Dvořák's chamber music ... for the time being.

*Antonín Dvořák: String Quartet G major op. 106*

Quatuor Talich


----------



## NovAntiqua

*Bach aufs Lautenwerk*

Johann Sebastian Bach | Sonata in g minor BWV 1001
Johann Sebastian Bach | Prelude in c minor BWV 999
Johann Sebastian Bach | Suite in g minor BWV 995
Johann Sebastian Bach | Prelude, Fugue & Allegro in E major BWV 998
Johann Sebastian Bach | Suite in c minor BWV 997
Johann Sebastian Bach | Suite in e minor BWV 996
Johann Sebastian Bach | Suite in E major BWV 1006 

Alberto Crugnola, lute


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Now again Frank Bridge on 16 strings. 

*Frank Bridge: String Quartet No. 3 (1927)*

The Bridge String Quartet










As compared to #2, this is a completely different story in terms of musical language, but not in moods.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 3


Beethoven: Symphony No. 1; Symphony No. 5; Symphony No. 8

Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux, Igor Markevitch


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part ten
for either side of an early lunch.

EDIT: titles of two works tweaked

Sonata in E-minor for flute and continuo
op.1 no.1b HWV359b (c. 1724):
Sonata in B-minor for flute and continuo
op.1 no. 9b HWV367b (c. 1725-26):
Sonata in E-minor for flute and continuo
op.1 no. 1a HWV379 (c. 1727-28):

with members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée









_Dettingen Te Deum_ - canticle for tenor, counter-tenor, two
basses, mixed choir and orchestra HWV280
[Text: Ambrosian hymn] (1743): a)
_Dettingen Anthem_ [_The King Shall Rejoice..._] for counter-tenor,
bass, mixed choir and orchestra HWV265 (1743):
[Text: _Psalm XXI/Psalm XX_] b)

a) with Harry Christophers (ten.), Christopher Tipping (alto),
Stephen Varcoe (bass) and Michael Pierce (bass)
b) with Christopher Tipping (alto) and Michael Pierce (bass)









Concerto in F ['no. 13 - _The Cuckoo and the Nightingale_']
for organ, two oboes and strings HWV295 (1739):
Concerto in A ['no. 14'] for organ, strings and continuo
HWV296a (1739):
Concertos for organ, two oboes, strings and continuo op.7
nos. 1-3 HWV306-308 (1740/1743/1751):


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Book 1









*


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*

_Anne Gastinel (cello)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Justin Brown_

For me du Pre's recording with Barbirolli of the Elgar concerto remains the supreme testament to this magnificent work. There are however a few other superb recordings of this superb masterpiece, and Gastinel's is one of them. Highly recommended.


_







_


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 /Szymanowski: Symphony No. 4, Op. 60 (Sinfonia Concertante)

Thomas Zehetmair (violin), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Simon Rattle


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphony in C major, D944 'The Great'

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Bourdon

Lily of the Nile

Hamza El Din


----------



## OCEANE

Nice performance


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*
_
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov & Prokofiev: Works for Cello and Piano

Johannes Moser (cello) & Andrei Korobeinikov (piano)

Prokofiev: Adagio for cello & piano (from Cinderella), Op. 97bis
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, Op. 119
Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19
Rachmaninov: Songs (14), Op. 34


----------



## Enthusiast

Late Stravinsky.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Smetana: Ma Vlast. Cond. Berglund. Dresden State Orchestra. Seraphim Classics.


----------



## Vasks

*Francesco Veracini - Overture #6 (Martini/Naxos)
Jan Sweelinck - Puer nobis nascitur & Toccata in D minor (Rotaru/Carpe Diem)
Johan Roman - Violin Concerto in E-flat (Sparf/BIS)
Jan Zelenka - Capriccio #5 (Sonnentheil/cpo)*


----------



## haziz

I am generally not a fan of Stravinsky's music, and the more "modern" it gets the less I like it. His Symphony in E flat Major, Op. 1 is probably his most traditional composition, made under the influence of his teacher Rimsky-Korsakov as well as Glazunov. It has been a couple of years since I last listened to it. Giving it another spin.
*
Stravinsky: Symphony in E flat, Op. 1*
_
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Igor Stravinsky_


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Piano Works

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Sibelius: Barcarola, Op. 24, No. 10
Sibelius: Elegiaco, Op. 76 No. 10
Sibelius: Esquisses (5), Op. 114
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees'
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees': Granen, No. 5 (The Spruce Tree/Kuusi)
Sibelius: Five Pieces, Op. 75 'The Trees': Koivu, No. 4 (The Birch/Björken)
Sibelius: Impromptus (6), Op. 5: V. Impromptu in B minor
Sibelius: Impromptus (6), Op. 5: VI. Impromptu
Sibelius: Kylikki, Three Lyric Pieces, Op. 41
Sibelius: Romance in D flat major, Op. 24, No. 9
Sibelius: Rondino in G sharp minor, Op .68 No. 2
Sibelius: Six Bagatelles, Op. 97
Sibelius: Six Impromptus, Op. 5
Sibelius: Sonatina in F sharp minor, Op. 67 No. 1
Sibelius: Ten Piano Pieces, Op. 24
Sibelius: Ten Pieces, Op. 58 No. 4: Der Hirt
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part eleven scattered throughout
the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

Four trio sonatas for two violins and continuo HWV386a/394/
400/403 (c. 1717-19/spurious/ unknown/c. 1738):
Two trio sonatas for two violins and continuo op.5 nos. 1-2
HWV396-397 (published in 1739 but composing dates
uncertain):

with members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée









_Foundling Hospital Anthem_ [_Blessed are they that considereth the poor..._]
for two sopranos, two counter-tenors, tenor, bass, mixed choir and
orchestra HWV268 [Text: numerous biblical sources] (1749):

with Judith Nelson (sop.), Emma Kirby (sop.), Shirley Minty (alto), James
Bowman (alto),Martyn Hill (ten.), David Thomas (bass), the Choir of
Christ Church Cathedral, Oxford and the Academy of
Ancient Music/Simon Preston









_(3) Concerti a due cori_ for various configurations
HWV332-334 (1747-48):
_Arrival of the Queen of Sheba_ for two oboes and strings,
from the oratorio _Solomon_ HWV67 (1748):
Concertos for organ, orchestra and continuo op.7 nos. 4-6
HWV309-311 (poss. c. 1744/1750/c. 1748-49):


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez

*
*Le Marteau Sans **Maître*

*
















*


----------



## Enthusiast

Aimard plays Ligeti.


----------



## jambo

I'm really enjoying this Kurt Masur box, interestingly he seems to put in some great performances when he doesn't stick with the usual core repertoire. For example this box has 2 versions of the 2nd Tchaikovsky piano concerto and even the single movement 3rd piano concerto. The complete Liszt Symphonic Poems are also fantastic.

*Mendelssohn: *Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
*Mendelssohn: *Capriccio brillant in B minor, Op. 22
*Mendelssohn: *Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40

Cyprien Katsaris (piano)
Kurt Masur
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
1987


----------



## Georgieva

I like Noriko Ogawa’s Debussy series. Second part I lost may years ago...


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major, Op. 83*

_Russian State Symphony Orchestra
Valery Polyansk_y


----------



## Georgieva

Horowitz pays some of best Scarlatti's Sonatas!


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Beethoven: String Quartets #2, 3 and 4. Vegh Quartet. Valois.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Chamber Concerto for 13 Instruments and Melodien from this:


----------



## Rogerx

Paul Paray conducts Wagner

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer
Wagner: Der fliegende Holländer: Overture
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg: Suite from Act 3
Wagner: Die Walkure: Magic Fire Music
Wagner: Götterdämmerung: Dawn and Siegfried's Rhine Journey
Wagner: Leb wohl, du kühnes, herrliches Kind! (from Die Walküre)
Wagner: Rienzi
Wagner: Rienzi Overture
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde: Prelude to Act 3


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Edward Elgar*
Wand of Youth Suites 1 & 2, op. 1
Dream Children, op. 43
Nursery Suite

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra
James Judd
Naxos 2002


----------



## MrTortoise

*Robert Schumann*
March No. 2 in g minor, Op. 76
Waldszenen, Op. 82
Excerpts from Fantasiestucke, Op 12
*Sviatoslav Richter, piano*

I had the good fortune of finding this box for only $3! It includes the performance of Rach 2 that I imprinted on as a kid. I mainly know Richter's playing through his recordings of Prokofiev's piano sonatas so I'm glad to get familiar with interpretations of Schumann.


----------



## Malx

Late yesterday evening and at different points during the day today.

*Mussorgsky, Boris Godunov - Boris Christoff et al, Chorus of the National Opera of Sofia, Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Andre Cluytens.*

I'm still wallowing in the Opera section of my collection - I also have the Abbado recording of this work but a note I found in this set suggests that 25 years ago I felt this recording whilst sonically not as fine as Abbado's seemed to catch the 'feel' a bit more - can't be sure exactly what my younger self meant, but I enjoyed relistening.


----------



## Floeddie

Stravinsky / Satie: Piano Duets


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bach: Cantatas # 82 and #199. Mezzo soprano: Lieberson. Cond. Smith. Orchestra of Emmanuel Music. Nonesuch.


----------



## Philidor

Today and the two days before - one act per day.

*Richard Wagner: Siegfried*
Second day of "Der Ring des Nibelungen"

Siegfried — Hans Hopf
Brünnhilde — Birgit Nilsson
The Wanderer — James Milligan
Mime — Herold Kraus
Alberich — Otakar Kraus
Fafner — Peter Roth-Ehrang
Erda — Marga Hoeffgen
Waldvogel — Ingeborg Moussa-Felderer

Orchestra of the Bayreuther Festspiele 1961

Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Kiki

*Friedrich Cerha*
_Drei Orchesterstücke_
*WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln / Jukka-Pekka Saraste* • 2014 • Kairos

First-time listen to Cerha. Totally smitten.


----------



## Philidor

Philidor said:


> Richard Wagner: Siegfried


After great music, you can only proceed with other great music.

*Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 8 (2010-11)*

Wiener Philharmoniker
Sakari Oramo


----------



## haziz

*Walton: Violin Concerto*
_
James Ehnes
Vancouver Symphony Orchestra
Bramwell Tovey








_


----------



## Enthusiast

Hungarian music.


----------



## Malx

*Bridge, String Quartet No 2 - Bridge String Quartet.*
Listened to the third recording of this weeks string quartet selection.


----------



## Georgieva

Géza Anda, Mozart

Piano Concerto No. 24 in C Minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto No. 25 in C Major, K. 503
Piano Concerto No. 5 in D Major, K. 175


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Mendelssohn pt. 2

Piano Trios 1 and 2 










And various choral works, Psalms 115, 42 and 98, and Hör' mein Bitten, Herr and Verleih uns Frieden


----------



## Philidor

Philidor said:


> After great music, you can only proceed with other great music.


*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Artur Schnabel, piano


----------



## Art Rock

*John Tavener: The Whale, Celtic Requiem, Nomine Jesu, Coplas (Various, Apple)*

A combination of two original LP records reissued on one CD. The Whale was released as LP in 1970, and its sound is at times far removed from the style he would become famous for. I could have done without the spoken encyclopaedia-like introduction, and the remainder of the cantata has some interesting moments, but it is rather patchy and chaotic. Not my cup of tea. The Celtic Requiem (Requiem For Jenny Jones), combined with the two other shorter pieces, was released as LP in 1971. Stylewise it is rather similar to The Whale (minus declamation), and if anything even more chaotic. A disappointing CD. YMMV as always.


----------



## Georgieva

Special place in my heart. 

Alexis Weissenberg
Rachmaninoff, Preludes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Quartet No.15*

I'm listening to the first movement. I don't think they get what this is about; phrases are stretched like taffy, and the drama is downplayed.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Mendelssohn, Delibes, Rossini & Chopin: Overtures, incidental music & ballet music


----------



## Selby

I love Uchida's performance of the piano pieces. I think my holy trinity is her, Pollini, and Paul Jacobs.


----------



## Klavierman

The "Alpine Symphony." Wonderful performances and very good sound.


----------



## MrTortoise

*Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 in A "Itialian"
Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria von Weber
Strauss - Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks*

Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell

On Prime day bought this box as a gift to myself. Slowly making my way through the box. I'm not a big fan of older recordings with less than ideal sound however the top-notch playing of the orchestra shines through.


----------



## MrTortoise

Selby said:


> I love Uchida's performance of the piano pieces. I think my holy trinity is her, Pollini, and Paul Jacobs.


I'm not too familiar with the Schoenberg Piano Concerto, but this recording was the first one that lead me to have a musical experience with the work. I'm a big fan of Paul Jacobs too. His Schoenberg album is fantastic and I recently got his Debussy Preludes recording on CD. It was one of my all time favorite vinyl records when I was a kid.


----------



## Mark Dee

Might well be MFP, but I am really enjoying this selection recorded in 1959...


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Art Rock said:


> *John Tavener: The Whale, Celtic Requiem, Nomine Jesu, Coplas (Various, Apple)*
> 
> A combination of two original LP records reissued on one CD. The Whale was released as LP in 1970, and its sound is at times far removed from the style he would become famous for. I could have done without the spoken encyclopaedia-like introduction, and the remainder of the cantata has some interesting moments, but it is rather patchy and chaotic. Not my cup of tea. The Celtic Requiem (Requiem For Jenny Jones), combined with the two other shorter pieces, was released as LP in 1971. Stylewise it is rather similar to The Whale (minus declamation), and if anything even more chaotic. A disappointing CD. YMMV as always.


One of the first classical albums I bought myself was "The Whale" on the Apple label. Still have it around somewhere.


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

*Dies Irae*

Tina Guo (cello), Serj Tankian (vocal)

*Release Date:* 24th Sep 2021
*Catalogue No:* 19439873062
*Label:* Masterworks
*Length:* 52 minutes


----------



## Merl

The Danel's Shosty 6th SQ is a really enjoyable listen. Rhythms are buoyant and the playing is really sweet. They don't always shine in their Shosty cycle but this is a fine performance.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Gordon Chin*
_Formosa Seasons for Violin and Strings_
*Cho-Liang Lin / Kansas City Symphony / Michael Stern* • 2006 • Naxos

Gordon Chin (b. 1957) is a Taiwanese composer. Formosa is an alternative name for Taiwan. Chin's Formosa Seasons is a contemporary violin concerto full of rural and pastoral touches. I can almost smell the soil.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr




----------



## Klavierman

Brilliant playing and excellent sound.


----------



## eljr

*Violin Concertos of John Adams & Philip Glass*

Robert McDuffie (violin)
Houston Symphony Orchestra, Christoph Eschenbach

*Release Date:* 20th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* 446496
*Label:* Telarc
*Length:* 59 minutes


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1959)


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Mendelssohn Pt. 3

Psalms 95, 114, Lass', o Herr, mich Hülfe finden and Lauda Sion










Sechs Sprüche


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms A German Requiem









Brahms Piano Trio #3 and Piano Quartet in Gm. (Disk Two)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

Selby said:


> I love Uchida's performance of the piano pieces. I think my holy trinity is her, Pollini, and Paul Jacobs.


I just ordered this. I've waited long enough.


----------



## Selby

Listening to Mompou playing his Preludes.


----------



## EvaBaron

Beethoven symphony no. 8









Beethoven symphony no. 4









Beethoven symphony no. 6









It had been a while since I listened to these symphonies. The Wand recording was new, others are longtime favourites. My longtime favourite of the 8th is Karajan’s ‘63 recording and @Xisten267 has recommended I listen to his earlier effort from 1955 with the Philharmonia Orchestra so I’m going to do that right now. He also recommended in another thread I listen to Bruckner’s 8th, a symphony I totally forgot after I listened to it once and liking it. So two 8th symphonies and I will be listening to Karajan once again, but now with better sonics and the VPO, my favourite orchestra.

Beethoven symphony no. 8









Bruckner symphony no. 8


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Bruckner Symphony 4


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

St. Petersburg PO / Yuri temirkanov

This is the movie music rather than the cantata.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bruce

I've got a few American works lined up tonight. 































*Samuel Jones* - Symphony No. 3 "Palo Duro Canyon" - Gerard Schwarz/Seattle SO 

I really wanted to like this symphony. It's brass chorales are quite majestic and impressive. But it just seems a little too superficial to me. It's more effect than substance. As for 

*Hubert Headley* - Piano Concerto No. 1, "Argentango" - Anna Bogolyubova (piano); Dmitry Yablonsky/Russian PO

it's a little more substantial, but reminds me too much of film music. 

The next two works were much more interesting. 

*George Antheil* - Symphony No. 1 - Hugh Woff/Frankfurt RSO
*Gershwin *- Piano Concerto in F - Kevin Cole (piano); David Alan Miller/National Orchestral Institute Philharmonic

Antheil's First Symphony is absolutely fantastic. For many years I avoided Antheil because of his reputation as a "bad boy of music," thinking that perhaps his compositions relied more on bombast than thoughtful composition. That's a pity, because the more of his music I hear, the more I enjoy his work. Of course, I can certainly add nothing to the accolades for Gershwin's piano concerto, but this is an excellent recording. One of the best, IMO.


----------



## Rogerx

Giuliani: Guitar Concertos Nos. 1 & 3 

Claudio Maccari, Paolo Pugliese


----------



## sAmUiLc

Watching..


----------



## Rogerx

Onslow: String Quartets Vol. 2

Nos. 1, 10 and 21

Mandelring Quartett


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Respighi: La Boutique Fantasque / La Pentola Magica / Prelude and Fugue in D Major


----------



## Rogerx

Granados: Danzas españolas, Op. 37 Nos. 1-12

Alicia de Larrocha (piano)


----------



## Floeddie

*Felix Mendelssohn: Concerto for Piano in E Minor, Octet in E flat, Violin Concerto in E Minor
*


----------



## sAmUiLc

D9


----------



## 13hm13

BEETHOVEN: Symphony No.8 in F major, Op.93/NDR-Sinfonieorchester/GUNTER WAND


----------



## Georgieva

W. A. MOZART
Klavierkonzert
Piano Concerto
No. 20 KV 466

DOMENICO SCARLATTI
11 Sonaten · Sonatas
K. 2 · K. 35 · K. 87 · K. 132 · K. 193
K. 247 · K. 322 · K. 386 · K. 437
K. 515 · K. 519


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Das Lied von Der Erde
Gielen/SWR SO; Kallisch, Jerusalem
That’s it for Vol 6, onto Vol 7









Birtwistle - Tragoedia, Five Distances, Three Settings of Celan, Secret Theatre
Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain; Whittlesey









Ravel - Gaspard, Jeux d’eaux, Sonatina, Miroirs
Bavouzet


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonin Dvořák: String Quartets (Stamitz Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 10 CD's)*

A new box for the early morning string quartet routine. Today it is CD6, the String Quartet in A major (#1) with a somewhat odd but welcome coupling, the String Trio in C major (opus 74).


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quintets Nos. 1-6

Cecil Aronowitz (second viola)

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

D6


----------



## jambo

*Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74, “Pathétique”

Kurt Masur
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
1986


----------



## neoshredder

Strauss - An Alpine Symphony


----------



## sAmUiLc

#23









Columbia SO here was actually Szell's Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Prokofiev


----------



## Baxi

(2002)


----------



## Malx

*Bridge, String Quartet No 4 - Goldner Quartet.*

My favourite Bridge Quartet, although I will admit I don't know his first very well. The language is, imo, certainly the most forward looking of the four - a very fine work which the Goldners give a suitably first rate performance.


----------



## Marinera

Schubert For Two
Gil Shaham - violin; Göran Söllscher - guitar


----------



## neoshredder

Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker.


----------



## Philidor

Striving for excellence.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Solomon, piano










The slow movement in 22:30 ... and it is sooo good.


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexandre Tansman: Symphonies No. 4-6 (Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Melbourne Chorale, Oleg Caetani, Chandos)*

Alexandre Tansman (1897-1986) was a Polish composer and since 1938 a French citizen - just before the war he moved to the USA, and returned to France in 1946. These three symphonies were composed in the 1939-1944 time frame. It beats me why he is not more popular than he is.


----------



## Rogerx

Ernst von Dohnányi: Symphony No. 1 & Symphonic Minutes

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Roberto Paternostro


----------



## neoshredder

More Strauss. Great stuff.


----------



## elgar's ghost

G.F. Handel - various works part twelve of twelve
for late morning and early afternoon.​Without wanting to blow my own trumpet I was more than happy with how I arranged these Handel sessions - having chamber followed by choral and then some orchestral to end with was akin to leisurely taking one's time over a satisfying three-course meal, and from a musical perspective it all seemed to dovetail quite nicely. And now the hard prep work has been done I need only to cut and paste it all next time heh heh.

Five trio sonatas for two violins and continuo op.5
nos. 3-7 HWV398-402 (published in 1739 but
composing dates uncertain):
Sonata in D for violin and continuo HWV371 (c. 1749-50):

with members of the L'Ecole d'Orphée









_Alceste_ - incidental music for a masque based on the (now lost) play
by Tobias Smollett for two sopranos, alto, tenor, bass, four-voice
choir and orchestra HWV45 [Text: Thomas Morell] (1749-50):

with Emma Kirby (sop.), Judith Nelson (sop.), Margaret Cable (mez.),
Paul Elliott (ten.), David Thomas (bass) and the Academy of
Ancient Music/Christopher Hogwood









Sonata movement (_allegro_) for organ and orchestra, from the
oratorio _Il trionfo del Tempo e del Disinganno_ H46a (1707):
Concerto ['no. 15'] in D-minor for organ, strings and continuo
HWV304 (c. 1746):
Concerto ['no. 16'] in F for organ, orchestra and continuo
HWV305 (c. 1747-48):
_Music for the Royal Fireworks_ for large wind orchestra and
percussion, later arr. for full orchestra HWV351 (1749):


----------



## Rogerx

Kalinnikov: The Two Symphonies

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Das Woltemperierte Clavier book 2
Started with book 1 with van Asperen, now on with book 2 and Glen Wilson. 


Glen Wilson Harpsichord 
( Sassmann & Kramer,Húckeswagen, after Christian Zell,Hamburg 1728)








*


----------



## Enthusiast

More Ligeti ...


----------



## OCEANE

Bach Motets


----------



## Georgieva

Klaus Stein, Paganini, violin concerto 1 D Major


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Symphonic Poems

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti



Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: The Pines of the Appian Way from The Pines of Rome


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Corelli: Concerti grossi #1- #6. Cond, Pinnock. The English Concert. Archiv Production.


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Cello Concerto No 2 - Anne Gastinel, Moscow Soloists, Yuri Bashmet.*

Nice!


----------



## Vasks

*Mayr - Overture to "Il virtuosi a teatro" (Renzetti/Warner)
F. J. Haydn - Divertimento in E-flat for Winds, Hob.II: 41 (Zurich Winds/Jecklin)
Kraus - Symphony in C, VB 138 (Sundkvist/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ancerl


----------



## Enthusiast

I posted the Colin Davis account of Tippett's 3rd a few days ago, saying that it is probably my favourite Tippett symphony. Today I played the Hickox account which, despite some lovely moments, I don't like as much as the Davis. I remember hearing the symphony when it was new. I wasn't sure what to make of its quoting Beethoven's 9th or the use of blues. Over time, though, it has sunk deeply into my consciousness.


----------



## Philidor

I feel that I need a second walkthrough for this half-a-century-cycle ... now that the Danes have won the Tour de France ...

*Per Nørgård: Sinfonia austera ("Symphony No. 1", 1953-55, rev. 1956)*

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Leif Segerstam


----------



## Xenophiliu

*William Walton*
A Queen's Fanfare
In Honour of the City of London
Crown Imperial
Anniversary Fanfare
Orb and Sceptre
March for the History of the English-Speaking Peoples
Where Does the Uttered Music Go?
Antiphon
Jubilate Deo
Four Christmas Carols

The Bach Choir
Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir David Willcocks
Chandos 1991


----------



## Manxfeeder

Philidor said:


> Striving for excellence.
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*
> 
> Solomon, piano
> 
> The slow movement in 22:30 ... and it is sooo good.


Right. It's so transcendent.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Frank Bridge - String Quartet #2 - Bridge String Quartet

"Little Marches by Great Masters" - Beethoven, C.P.E. Bach, J. & M. Haydn, Vranicky and Rosetti - Netherlands Wind Ensemble


----------



## Art Rock

*Sergey Taneyev: String Quartets No. 1 and No. 4 (Taneyev Quartet, Northern Flowers)*

Taneyev's string quartet cycle is well worth hearing, and I look forward to re-play them the coming days as part of my effort to (re)play and catalogue all my CD's, alphabetical per composer. The first CD in the series combines the first and fourth quartets, both from the 1890's.


----------



## Rogerx

Mauro Giuliani: Chamber Work

James Galway (flute), Kazuhito Yamashita (guitar), Joseph Swensen
(violin), Elizabeth Anderson (cello)


Giuliani, Mauro: Duo Concertante in E minor, Op. 25
Giuliani, Mauro: Gran Duetto Concertante, Op. 52
Giuliani, Mauro: Serenade, Op. 19


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Mendelssohn pt. IV

Lieder ohne Worte, again Brautigam, books 5-8










His first oratorio, Paulus


----------



## Baxi

(1984)


----------



## Enthusiast

Three great masterpieces of Hungarian music in performances that are strikingly good.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Beethoven: String Quartets #6 & #7. Vegh String Quartet. Valois.


----------



## Marinera

La Guitarra Española, Vol. 2
José Miguel Moreno, guitar

The Spanish Guitar, disk 5


----------



## Klavierman

Excellent post-Scriabin works. Great playing and sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Colloredo & Posthorn Serenades

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, New Symphony Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

* Scarlatti- Soler-Pescetti & Haydn

CD 12








*


----------



## Knorf

*Frank Bridge: *String Quartet No 2 in G minor
Bridge String Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Enthusiast

For some reason Vasks sometimes reminds me of Vaughan Williams. The viola concerto is one of his best works (IMO). The symphony is also good.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Holst: Cotswolds Symphony, Walt Whitman Overture, Indra, Japanese Suite and A Winter Idyll. Cond. Falletta. Ulster Orchestra. Naxos.


----------



## Merl

The Sorrel quartet are similarly impressive to the Danel in their traversal of Shosty's 6th.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> Three great masterpieces of Hungarian music in performances that are strikingly good.


I've been having trouble remembering Patricia's name. I noticed BBC Magazine called her PatKop. That's something I can remember.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Carter: Variations for Orchestra cond. Prausnitz New Philharmonic Orchestra

Double concerto for Harpsichord and Piano w/two Chamber Orchestra. Cond. 
Prausnitz. English Chamber Orchestra Harpsichord: Jacobs, Piano: Rose

Piano Concerto cond. Leinsdorf, Boston Symphony Orchestra Piano:Lateiner.
ArkivMusic.


----------



## Philidor

A rendition is unique if you have the (wrong, but so nice) impression that this music could not be played otherwise.

*Richard Strauss

Don Juan op. 20
Death and Transfiguration op. 24
Till Eulenspiegel op. 28
Also sprach Zarathustra op. 30*

Staatskapelle Dresden 
Rudolf Kempe










Apologies Mr. Kempe for I forgot how great these performances are ...

Who cares for digital recording if he/she can have StaKa Dresden with Kempe?


----------



## Art Rock

*Vladimir Tarnopolsky: Kassandra, Eindruck-Ausdruck II, Echoes Of The Passing Day, Jesu, Your Deep Wounds (Various Artists, Megadisc)*

Vladimir Tarnopolsky (1955) is a Russian composer. This CD is the only one of his works that I have, and it is appropriately titled "An introduction to...". All four works were composed around 1990. Three of them are for orchestra or chamber orchestra and create impressive and effective soundscapes. Echoes Of The Passing Day (A Phantasy On James Joyce's "Ullysses") is for clarinet, cello and piano, and is an intriguing piece of contemporary chamber music.


----------



## Bruce

Art Rock said:


> *Alexandre Tansman: Symphonies No. 4-6 (Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Melbourne Chorale, Oleg Caetani, Chandos)*
> 
> Alexandre Tansman (1897-1986) was a Polish composer and since 1938 a French citizen - just before the war he moved to the USA, and returned to France in 1946. These three symphonies were composed in the 1939-1944 time frame. It beats me why he is not more popular than he is.


Beats me, too. His string quartets are outstanding, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hindemith, Klaviermusik*

Carl Seeman on piano. I'm having a hard time getting into Hindemith, but these are clicking with me.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Donaueschinger Musiktage 2001

Wolfgang Mitterer* - Konzet für Klavier, Orchester und Electronics
*Clemens Gadenstätter* - Polyskopie
*Jörg Widmann* - Implosion
*Michel van der Aa* - here (to be found)
*Beat Furrer* - Orpheus Bücher I
*Dieter Schnebel *- N.N.

2 cd-set


----------



## Bourdon

Richard Strauss

Hobo Concerto Manfred Clement


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Mendelssohn Pt. V - The end

Elias, Herreweghe conducting again


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> I've been having trouble remembering Patricia's name. I noticed BBC Magazine called her PatKop. That's something I can remember.


It's not that hard once you've learned to spell it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber
works part one for the rest of today.

Organ Concerto no. 1 in G, after a violin concerto by Prince
Johann Ernst of Saxe-Weimar BWV592 (by 1715):
Organ Concerto no. 2 in A-minor, after the Concerto for Two Violins
op.3 no.8 RV522 by Antonio Vivaldi BWV593 (c. 1713-14):









Partita in A-minor for solo flute BWV1013 (c. 1722-23):
Sonata in G-minor for flute (or violin) and harpsichord BWV1020 *** (????):

(*** authorship disputed - possibly by C.P.E. Bach)









_Italian Concerto_ in F BWV971 (1735):
_Fantasia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV906 (poss. c. 1704):
_Fantasia_ in G-minor BWV917 (poss. 1710):
_Fantasia_ in C-minor BWV919 (???? ***):
_Fugue_ in A BWV950 (1710):
_Fugue_ [_on a theme by Tomaso Albinoni_] in B-minor BWV951 (1712):
_Chromatic Fantasia_ in D-minor BWV901a (poss. 1723):
_(6) Kleine Präluden_ BWV933-938 (1717):
Six pieces from _(9) Kleine Präluden_ BWV924-932 (1720):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor BWV895 (1709):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in D-minor BWV899 (poss. c. 1725-26):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in E-minor BWV900 (poss. c. 1725-26):
_Prelude and Fughetta_ in G BWV902 (poss. c. 1730):
_Prelude_ in G [alt.] BWV902/1a (poss. c. 1730):
_Fugue_ in C BWV952 (????):
_Fugue_ in C BWV953 (poss. c. 1723):
_Fughetta_ in C-minor BWV961 (poss. c. 1712):
_Prelude and Fugue_ [_on the name of B-A-C-H_] in B-flat BWV898 (???? ***):

(*** authorship disputed - possibly by Johann Bernhard Bach)
(*** authorship disputed - possibly by Johann Christian Kittel)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Szymanowski VC1









I find this one the best among all I've heard.


----------



## Baxi

(2001)


----------



## Bourdon

Baxi said:


> (2001)


That horse neck seems to have completely wrong proportions.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> That horse neck seems to have completely wrong proportions.


Doesn't seem to be much wrong with Joan's proportions, though...


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> Richard Strauss
> 
> Hobo Concerto Manfred Clement


I appreciate this will be an unintentional slip - but I am struggling to shake the image it created in my head


----------



## opus55

Raff: Fruhlingsboten, Op. 55
Tra Nguen, piano


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

I'll be interspersing Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for violin with other works. Tetzlaff plays

Pt. 1: Sonata and Partita No. 1 + Widmann's Violin Concerto and Insel der Sirenen (another piece for violin and orchestra)


----------



## premont

Philidor said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*
> 
> Solomon, piano
> The slow movement in 22:30 ... and it is sooo good.


It doesn't feel that long.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

premont said:


> It doesn't feel that long.


Michael Korstick's is nearly 30 minutes and it feels it, but somehow he makes it work. According to the liner notes, it's a single take.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Philidor

Bachtoven 1 said:


> Michael Korstick


... is on my list for op. 106, but let me listen to Gulda (2x), Arrau, Serkin, Gilels and some others first ... I'll have a good time!


----------



## senza sordino

Weber Symphonies 1 and 2









Brahms Piano Trios 1 and 2 (Disk one)










Brahms Piano Concerto #2


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> It's not that hard once you've learned to spell it.


You're no help at all.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bruckner no. 7 again today! This time with the NDR Elbphilharmonie & Alan Gilbert. Thought the instruments were nice and blended, if the makes sense...


----------



## MrTortoise

Chopin - Etudes Op. 10 and Op. 25
Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bruce

Chamber works on my list for this evening:































*Reger *- Piano Quintet in C minor, Op. 64 - Kolja Lessing (piano); Parnassus Academy
*Reinecke *- Piano Quintet in A major, Op. 64 - Linos Ensemble
*Saint-Saëns* - Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 14 - Christina Ortiz (piano); Fine Arts Quartet
*Sgambati *- Piano Quintet No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 5 - Robert Plano (piano); Quartetto Noferini


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts :

Tchaikovsky - Capriccio Italien, Op. 45
Borodin - Polovetsian Dances From "Prince Igor"
Rimsky-Korsakov - Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34
Mussorgsky - Dawn On The Moskva River From "Khovantchina" (Prelude To Act 1)
The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Odyssey reissue 1970’s, originally 1958


----------



## MrTortoise

Mozart - Piano Concerto in d minor No. 20, K. 466
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto in G No. 5, Op. 55

Sviatoslav Richter, piano
Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra
Witold Riwicki, conductor


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Pt. 2: JS Bach's Sonata and Partita Nos. 2 for violin + a new composer for me, the Swiss Richard Dubugnon and his two Chamber Symphonies from 2013 and 2017


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky: * Symphony in Three Movements, Symphony in C
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Colin Davis


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

André Previn conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5. Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Angel 1978


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Josef Suk, Asrael Symphony


----------



## tortkis

Bussotti: The Rara Requiem (DG)








Rara Requiem (1970): Delia Surrat et al. Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Chor Der Musikhochschule Saarbrücken, Gianpiero Taverna
Bergkristall (1973), Lorenzaccio Symphony (1979): NDR Sinfonieorchester, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## OCEANE

_Josef Krips (1902-1974)_
Beethoven Symphonies No. 1-2


----------



## Bkeske

Morton Gould conducts Shostakovich 

Symphony No. 2 In C, Op. 14 ("To October")
Symphony No. 3 In E-Flat, Op. 20 ("May Day")
The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and Chorus 
RCA Victor Red Seal 1968


----------



## sAmUiLc

Christopher Warren-Green conducts the string serenades.


----------



## Bkeske

Kiril Kondrashin conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 10. Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra. Melodiya/Angel 1973


----------



## Bruce

Finishing up my day with a cheerful little opera: 










Good singin' good playin'


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## OCEANE

Finished Symphony No. 4 & 7


----------



## OCEANE

Probably not an interpretation for everyone. 
IMHO, it's a different one and importantly it moves me emotionally.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Szymanowski


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Beatrice Rana (piano)


----------



## 13hm13

Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 - Furtwangler
Year of recording : 1935, 1936


----------



## 13hm13

Carl Maria von Weber
Symphonies Nos 1 & 2
Overture to "Der Freischutz"


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Pettersson: Symphonies 5 & 7


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Cello Symphony & Cello Sonata

Zuill Bailey (cello), Natasha Paremski (piano)

North Carolina Symphony Orchestra, Grant Llewellyn


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## NovAntiqua

*Diminuzioni all'improvviso*
Mario Sollazzo harpsichord

"One night, in August 2021, I therefore decided to do the experiment you are listening to: it is a study session in which I improvise on different pieces, belonging to periods and styles that are even far away from each other."

Diminuzioni all'improvviso
Bicinium su La turturella di Giacomo Gorzanis
Diminuzioni su Degl'occhi il dolce giro di Luca Marenzio
3 Variazioni sul Partimento sul III tono di G.A. Ristori e suo versetto
Preludio e Variazioni sul corale Vater unser im Himmelreich di J.S. Bach
Diminuzioni su Preludio e Aria alla Francese dal manoscritto anonimo D.2534 della Biblioteca del Conservatorio di Firenze
Preludio e sua Fuga sul partimento in do min. di Leonardo Leo
Diminuzioni su Amarilli mia bella di Giulio Caccini
Diminuzioni su Io tacerò dal IV Libro di Madrigali di Carlo Gesualdo
Diminuzioni su Intenerite voi lacrime mie di Sigismondo d'India col suo breve preludio
Diminuzioni su Alman dal Fitzwilliam Virginal Book
Peter Philips, Amarilli di Julio Romano from Fitzwilliam Virginal Book 

Diminuzioni allimprovviso


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Janacek - Glagolitic Mass, Taras Bulba
Zemlinsky - Psalm 23
Gielen/SWR SO
Starting Gielen Edition Vol 7









Schoenberg - Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra, Piano Suite, Lied Der Waldtaube, Book of the Hanging Gardens
Craft/20th Century Classics Ensemble; Fred Sherry SQ; Lane, mezzo; Oldfather, piano









Ives - 3 Places in New England, Unanswered Question, Symphony 3, Set of Pieces
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra









Dvorak - Stabat Mater, Legends
Kubelik/BRSO, English Chamber Orchestra; Mathis, Reynolds, Ochman, Shirley-Quirk


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Momentum - 1785

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Truscott (violin),

Joel Hunter (viola), Frank-Michael Guthmann (cello)



Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K475
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music in C minor, K477
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K467 'Elvira Madigan'
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K482
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonin Dvořák: String Quartets (Stamitz Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 10 CD's)*

A new box for the early morning string quartet routine. Today it is CD7, the lovely String Quartet in C major (#11) coupled with Two Waltzes (Op. 54).


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - The day started well with Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 A major KV 488*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction










One of my favourites among the 27.


----------



## Malx

Another spin for this weeks string quartet selection.
*Bridge, String Quartet No 2 - Maggini Quartet.*

I'll probably give the quartet another listen before the weeks end and this will be the recording I'll stream - for me the quartet sounds totally coherent in this recoring more so than the other two I have listened to.


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: I Hear The Water Dreaming, Toward The Sea I, Le Fils Des Étoiles, Toward The Sea II, And Then I Knew 'Twas Wind, Toward The Sea III, Air (BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis, Patrick Gallois, Fabrice Pierre, Göran Söllscher, Pierre Henri Xuereb, DG)*

A wonderful CD from DG's 20/21 series. A mixture of orchestral and chamber works, with the flute playing the leading role throughout.


----------



## Baxi

Suk is a good idea, thanks _Johnnie Burgess_.








(1991)


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexandre Tansman: Symphonies No. 7-9 (Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Oleg Caetani, Chandos)*

Continuing the re-playing of Tansman's impressive symphonies. A Poland-born composer who became French, worked years in the USA, whose works are played by an Australian orchestra under an Italian conductor born in Switzerland, issued on CD by a British label, bought in Germany and listened to by a Dutchman.


----------



## Rogerx

Rued Langgaard: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 6

Artur Rubinstein Philharmonic Orchestra, Ilya Stupel


----------



## Kiki

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 171752
> 
> Probably not an interpretation for everyone.
> IMHO, it's a different one and importantly it moves me emotionally.


GOLD! IMHO.


----------



## Georgieva

*Franck: 3 Chorals for Organ – Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 6 in D Minor, Op. 65 No. 6, MWV W 61








*


----------



## Georgieva

Second best:


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber works 
part two for late morning and early afternoon.

Organ Concerto no. 3 in C, after the Violin Concerto [_Grosso Mogul_]
RV208 by Antonio Vivaldi BWV594 (c. 1713-14):
Organ Concerto no. 5 in D-minor, after the Concerto for Two Violins and
Cello op.3 no.11 RV 565 by Antonio Vivaldi BWV596 (c. 1713-14):









Sonata no.1 in G-minor for solo violin BWV1001 (c. 1720):
Partita no.1 in B-minor for solo violin BWV1002 (c. 1720):









_(7) Toccatas_ BWV910-916 (c. 1707-14):


----------



## Enthusiast

I started the day with some Bridge.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'

Berliner Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler

Kindertotenlieder

Agnes Baltsa Mezzo-soprano

















*


----------



## Bourdon

*Ravel

Daphnis et Chloé
Boston Symphony Orchestra

Alborado del gracioso
La Valse
Concertgebouw Orchestra










*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Borodin: String Quartets No. 2

Julian Steckel, Anna Reszniak, Antje Weithaas, Tanja Tetzlaff, Byol Kang, Barbara Buntrock and Timothy Ridout


----------



## Philidor

I wouldn't have posted this today if it wasn't for the *birthday of Gottlob Frick (28 July 1906 - 18 August 1994)*.

The post-war Bayreuth guys preferred the intellectual Josef Greindl as Hagen; we can hear him in the well-known Ring recordings form 1953 (Krauss), 1955 (Keilberth), 1956 (Knappertsbusch), 1967 (Böhm) and probably some more. But in 1961, for some reason it was the turn of Frick.

Besides Solti's studio recording, here is another opportunity to hear him as Hagen - live in Bayreuth. What a pleasure to listen to his wonderful dark voice, menacing from the very first tone.

*Richard Wagner: Götterdämmerung - Prologue and Act I *
Third day of "Der Ring des Nibelungen"

Brünnhilde - Birgit Nilsson
Siegfried - Hans Hopf
*Hagen - Gottlob Frick*
Gunther - Thomas Stewart
Gutrune - Wilma Schmidt
Waltraute - Grace Hoffman
Alberich - Otakar Kraus
Nornen - Elisabeth Schärtel, Grace Hoffman, Régine Crespin

Orchestra of the Bayreuther Festspiele 1961

Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Enthusiast

I think this may be the best Vasks CD out there.


----------



## Vasks




----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite & Schoenberg: Pelléas & Mélisande

Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Georgieva

Extremely sentimental
*Murray Perahia, Mendelssohn ‎– Sonata, Op. 6, Variations Sérieuses, Prelude & Fugue, op. 35, No.1, Rondo Capriccioso*


----------



## Enthusiast

Two very fine works = a wonderful CD.


----------



## Baxi

(1997)


----------



## Rogerx

Complices

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)



Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
Chopin: Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
Coltrane: Improvisation on Bach: Alabama
Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher: I. Un poco indeciso
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Popper: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 11 No. 3
Popper: Serenade, Op. 54 No. 2
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux: Le Cygne
Shchedrin: Im Stile von Albeniz for violin & piano
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Vecsey, F: Valse triste
Zimmermann, B A: Four Short Studies for Cello solo: IV


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Richard Strauss*
Josephslegende, op. 63
Feuersnot, op. 50 - Love Scene
Festmarsch in E-flat Major, op. 1

Neeme Järvi
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Chandos 2012


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Beethoven: String Quartets #8 and #9. Vegh Quartet. Valois.


----------



## Malx

One of three new arrivals today.
*Dvořák, Piano Trios Nos 1 & 2, Ops 21 & 26 - Busch Trio.*

A disc I'd had my eye on for a while dropped to a very decent price - happy to finally have it chez Malx.


----------



## Floeddie

*Shostakovich, Dmitri: *String Quartets, Piano Quintet - Borodin Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

Pianoconcerto No.24 ( cadenza : Saint-Saëns)

Philharmonia Orchestra/Herbert Menges 








*


----------



## tortkis

J.S. Bach: Cantata Wachet! Betet! Betet! Wachet! BWV 70 - La Petite Bande, Sigiswald Kuijken (Accent)


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Pt. III - The End: Bach's Sonata and Partita Nos. 3, Tetzlaff.
And then, I'll listen to Rautavaara's 8 symphonies










Symphony No. 1 (and Book of Visions sprinkled in too) in its revised 2003 version


----------



## Enthusiast

Lovely works, beautifully played.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bruckner, Symphony No. 8. Beethoven, Symphony No. 6

This is a great interpretation of the 8th, not indulgent and not cursorily speedy but well thought out in details and in momentum. Since I have the box out, I'm hanging around for Beethoven's 6th.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Mass - A Theatre Piece for Singers, Players and Dancers

Alan Titus, The Norman Scribner Choir, The Berkshire Boy Choir, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber works 
part three for late afternoon and early evening.

_Toccata and Fugue_ [_Dorian_] in D-minor BWV538 (by 1717):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in F BWV540 (by 1731):
_Toccata, Adagio and Fugue_ in C BWV564 (poss. 1712):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in D-minor BWV565 (poss. 1708):
_Passacaglia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV582 (poss. by 1712):









Sonata no.2 in A-minor for solo violin BWV 1003 (c. 1720):
Partita no.2 in D-minor for solo violin BWV1004 (c. 1720):









_English Suites_ 1-3 BWV806-808 (poss. c. 1715):


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Lovely works, beautifully played.


Agreed! I have the disc in this box:


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> GOLD! IMHO.


PLATINUM! IMHO!


----------



## Georgieva

*Mstislav Rostropovich

Bach's Instrumental Works*

CD-1
1-6. Suite for solo cello No. 1 in G major, BWV 1007 
7-12. Suite for solo cello No. 2 in D minor, BWV 1008
13-18. Suite for solo cello No. 3 in C major, BWV 1009 
CD-2
1-6. Suite for solo cello No. 4 in E flat major, BWV 1010
7-12. Suite for solo cello No. 5 in C minor, BWV 1011 
13-18. Suite for solo cello No. 6 in D major, BWV 1012


----------



## Philidor

Same Strauss playlist as yesterday, but different musicians.

*Richard Strauss

Don Juan op. 20
Death and Transfiguration op. 24
Till Eulenspiegel op. 28
Also sprach Zarathustra op. 30*

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

















I prefer these 1970s recordings to the digital ones. My streaming provider is offering some digital remastering at 96 kHz/24 Bit for these recordings. Not too bad ...

For "Zarathustra", this is my top recording, outshining even Reiner (1954+1960), Kempe, Sinopoli, Nelsons, HvK in Vienna and some others. "Tod und Verklärung" is at least top 3, but I did no walkthrough for this piece.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Franz Liszt* - Orchestral Tone Poems
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

Recorded 1970-1971 in Walthamstow and Wembley, London

I think recordings from this era are hard to beat for all sorts of reasons......

Volume 2 to follow this evening...... 😋


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bax: Northern Ballad #1, Mediterranean, Garden of Fand, Tintagel and November Woods. Cond. Boult. London Philharmonic Orchestra. Lyrita.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach | Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I | Ottavio Dantone*


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Agreed! I have the disc in this box:


I've had my eye on that box even though I have one of its five discs.


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Sinfonia Zur Kantate „Ich Hatte Viel Bekümmernis“ BWV 21
Konzert c-Moll BWV 1060
Adagio Aus Der Sinfonia Des Oster-Oratoriums „Kommt, Eilet Und Laufet“ BWV 249
Sinfonia Zur Kantate „Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen“ BWV 12
Konzert d-Moll BWV 1059


----------



## Beeps




----------



## Enthusiast

I bought this when it came out and have played it a lot. Loads of great music.


----------



## MrTortoise

*Rachmoninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 in c minor, Op. 18*
Sviatoslav Richter, piano
National Philharmonic Orchestra of Warsaw
Stanislav Wislocki, conductor

*Rachmoninoff - Preludes for piano*
No. 1 in C major Op. 32
No. 2 in b minor, Op. 32
No. 2 B major, Op. 23
No. 4 d minor, Op. 23 
No. 5 g minor, Op. 23 
No. 7 c minor, Op. 23
Sviatoslav Richter, piano


----------



## Malx

The second of todays new arrivals:

A really nice mix of *Esa-Pekka* *Salonen*'s own compositions featuring the *Los Angeles Philharmonic and London Sinfonietta* with *Dawn Upshaw in 'Five Images after Sappho'* and *Anssi Karttunen in 'Mania'.*
A disc that I'm sure will reveal more with each listen.


----------



## Bourdon

MrTortoise said:


> *Rachmoninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 in c minor, Op. 18*
> Sviatoslav Richter, piano
> National Philharmonic Orchestra of Warsaw
> Stanislav Wislocki, conductor
> 
> *Rachmoninoff - Preludes for piano*
> No. 1 in C major Op. 32
> No. 2 in b minor, Op. 32
> No. 2 B major, Op. 23
> No. 4 d minor, Op. 23
> No. 5 g minor, Op. 23
> No. 7 c minor, Op. 23
> Sviatoslav Richter, piano



I always liked this cover ,fine recording too


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Sibelius: Pelieas et Melisande. Cond. Segerstam. Turku Philharmonic Orchestra. From the Naxos Box Set: Sibelius Incidental Music. I remember this was on sale, and with 6 cds there's enough enjoyment to consider it a good purchase.


----------



## Philidor

Two works on the way to Nørgård #1.

*Jean Sibelius: Tapiola op. 112*

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

*Vagn Holmboe: Symphony No. 8 "Sinfonia boreale" op. 56 (1951)*

Aarhus Symphony Orchestra
Owain Arwel Hughes


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Rautavaara's 2nd and 3rd symphonies


----------



## Philidor

Now again this one ...

*Per Nørgård: Sinfonia austera ("Symphony No. 1", 1953-55, rev. 1956)*

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Leif Segerstam










If someone could tell me what the "bird cry" from Sibelius' Tapiola is, that Nørgård is told to have quoted in the first minutes of the "austera", I would be very thankful and glad ...


----------



## MrTortoise

Bourdon said:


> I always liked this cover ,fine recording too


It's the first recording of Rach 2 I ever heard and still my favorite. So glad I found this Richter box set and it was so inexpensive


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Handel: Julius Cesare in Egypt. Mezzo sop. Mijanovis, Mezzo sop. Otter. Cond. Minkowski. Les Musiciens du Louvre. Archiv Produktion


----------



## sAmUiLc

Watching


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, Archduke Trio

Rubenstein on piano, Heifetz on violin, and Feuermann on cello from 1941. They take this at a fast clip.


----------



## sAmUiLc

MrTortoise said:


> *Rachmoninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 in c minor, Op. 18*
> Sviatoslav Richter, piano
> National Philharmonic Orchestra of Warsaw
> Stanislav Wislocki, conductor
> 
> *Rachmoninoff - Preludes for piano*
> No. 1 in C major Op. 32
> No. 2 in b minor, Op. 32
> No. 2 B major, Op. 23
> No. 4 d minor, Op. 23
> No. 5 g minor, Op. 23
> No. 7 c minor, Op. 23
> Sviatoslav Richter, piano


Those preludes are valuable, rare to find. I had burnt them on CD-R before giving away my LP collections.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Manxfeeder said:


> Beethoven, Archduke Trio
> 
> Rubenstein on piano, Heifetz on violin, and Feuermann on cello from 1941. They take this at a fast clip.


Rubinstein*

I saw misspelled Rubenstein so many times, wonder if it is really misspelling. Anyway, I hate misspelling, especially of names.


----------



## eljr

*David Matthews: A Vision of the Sea*

BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Jac van Steen


> The two pieces at the heart of this release date from 2013, Matthews’s 60th year. They and the two shorter works reveal him at the height of his powers in both abstract and programmatic writing.... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 22nd Jan 2021
*Catalogue No:* SIGCD647
*Label:* Signum
*Length:* 67 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
March 2021
Editor's Choice









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## Klavierman

Several unfamiliar works here. Many sound very difficult, but he plays them effortlessly. Good sound.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Symphonies 4, 5 and 6 from this set. Conducted by Max Pommer with the Leipzig Radio Orchestra in the 4th and 5th, and then with the Helsinki Philharmonic in the 6th


----------



## Faramundo

Could someone point me to a similar masterpiece of Cello music as this symphony (the only part of
this CD which so far appeals to me) ?
What do I mean by "similar" ?
*A work where there's a thick and rich dialogue between the Cello and the Orchestra
*A work where myriads of different climates mix with some luminous ghost moments, and
a suite of tiny enchantments that only listening concentration reveals.
* A work that defies boredom.

I really stand under its spell. Thanks in advance for all advice.


----------



## Mark Dee

Tonight's listening - Handel, Vivaldi, Scarlatti among others...


----------



## Merl

A nice set. It isn't as amazing as Hurwitz made out in his review but it's still very nice. The 1st and 2nd quartets are particularly good. Others do the 3rd quartet better.


----------



## Bourdon

MrTortoise said:


> It's the first recording of Rach 2 I ever heard and still my favorite. So glad I found this Richter box set and it was so inexpensive


This is my first one


----------



## Klavierman

Faramundo said:


> Could someone point me to a similar masterpiece of Cello music as this symphony (the only part of
> this CD which so far appeals to me) ?
> What do I mean by "similar" ?
> *A work where there's a thick and rich dialogue between the Cello and the Orchestra
> *A work where myriads of different climates mix with some luminous ghost moments, and
> a suite of tiny enchantments that only listening concentration reveals.
> * A work that defies boredom.
> 
> I really stand under its spell. Thanks in advance for all advice.
> 
> View attachment 171800


Although cast in a more modern idiom, Concerto No.1 by Alfred Schnittke









and Concerto No.2 by Penderecki come to mind.


----------



## Yabetz

_Arvo Pärt: A Portrait _


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Morton Feldman, Neither*

I wasn't aware that Feldman wrote an opera. Well, it isn't so much an opera as basically a soprano singing syllables from a libretto by Samuel Beckett. But I'm a fan of Feldman, so I'm enjoying it, whatever it is.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Morton Feldman, Neither*
> 
> I wasn't aware that Feldman wrote an opera. Well, it isn't so much an opera as basically a soprano singing syllables from a libretto by Samuel Beckett. But I'm a fan of Feldman, so I'm enjoying it, whatever it is.


It is a great work -whatever it is.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner

Symphony No.7

Haitink retired as a conductor with one of his favorite works, Bruckner No. 7 and Beethoven piano concerto No.4.That was in Salzburg with the Wiener Philharmoniker.In the Netherland he gave his last performance with the orchestra where he began his career as a conductor,The Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra. 









*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boulez, Second Piano Sonata*

First off, I can't believe anyone can actually play this piece. Secondly, I can't believe anyone can play it in such a way that it makes sense. Hats off to Pollini!


----------



## Manxfeeder

sAmUiLc said:


> Rubinstein*
> 
> I saw misspelled Rubenstein so many times, wonder if it is really misspelling. Anyway, I hate misspelling, especially of names.


No, it's spelled correctly on the sleeve. I repent in sackcloth and ashes.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber
works part four for the rest of today.

_Leipzig Chorales nos.1-5_ BWV651-655 (mostly c. 1714-23):









Sonata no.3 in C for solo violin BWV1005 (c. 1720):
Partita no.3 in E for solo violin BWV1006 (c. 1720):









_English Suites_ 4-6 BWV809-811 (poss. c. 1715):


----------



## Klavierman

Manxfeeder said:


> *Boulez, Second Piano Sonata*
> 
> First off, I can't believe anyone can actually play this piece. Secondly, I can't believe anyone can play it in such a way that it makes sense. Hats off to Pollini!


I’ve read through it a little—it’s insanely difficult. Just hitting the notes is a monumental challenge (much is distinctly non-pianistic), but then there’s attempting to make music out of it. It would be much easier to learn Beethoven’s last three sonatas—it would probably take less time and one would have music that people actually want to hear! I admire it and certainly the few pianists who have mastered it, but learning it is not on my bucket list!


----------



## Knorf

Bkeske said:


> André Previn conducts Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5. Chicago Symphony Orchestra. Angel 1978


An underrated performance, in my opinion.


----------



## Knorf

[Pertaining to the Boulez Second Sonata]


Klavierman said:


> It would be much easier to learn Beethoven’s last three sonatas—it would probably take less time and one would have music that people actually want to hear!


I think it is quite clear by now what a canard this is. Lots of people want to hear this sonata, myself included! Hearing it live live, played by a world-class pianist would be sensational, and absolutely unforgettable!

No, not as many as want to hear the forking "Moonlight" sonatas again for the umpteenth time, never mind the last three, but so what? All of classical music loses out badly, very badly, to anything at all by Nicki Minaj, for instance.

Pushing on popularity or lack thereof as a critical value is killing/will kill classical music. For anyone who values diversity in creativity, surely this is not the way go. 

So, please, no more talk about supposedly "no one" wanting to hear the music of Pierre Boulez. _That is not a factual statement_.


----------



## Klavierman

Knorf said:


> [Pertaining to the Boulez Second Sonata]
> 
> So, please, no more talk about supposedly "no one" wanting to hear the music of Pierre Boulez. _That is not a factual statement_.


Nor is that exactly what I said. I suppose I could have said "few people." Next time, I'll be sure to run my posts past you for approval.


----------



## Manxfeeder

CPE Bach, Cello Concerto Wq. 172

CPE Bach has been this year's big discovery for me. I've been ignoring his music, but David Hurwitz has been taking up his baton, so it's made me curious. I'm too cheap to buy Hurwitz's book, so I'm having to figure this music out on my own.


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius: *Symphonies No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82 and No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
Oslo Philharmonic, Klaus Mäkelä

I continue to find these recordings deeply satisfying.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Wrapping up Rautavaara's symphonies with Osmo Vänskä and the Lahti Symphony Orchestra's accounts of the 7th and 8th. What a tremendous joy were the 4th, 5th and 6th


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..








Claudio Monteverdi / Montserrat Figueras, Ton Koopman, A. Lawrence-King, R. Lislevand - Arie E Lamenti


Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for Arie E Lamenti by Claudio Monteverdi / Montserrat Figueras, Ton Koopman, A. Lawrence-King, R. Lislevand. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius:* Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104; _Tapiola, _Op. 112
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Just a bit of comparative listening. Mäkelä's Sibelius Sixth is one performance in his exemplary cycle that, while I still find it enjoyable and impressive in its own right, noneless I find just a smidge more to be discontented about. So I thought I'd put on one of my established and well-known favorites to see if I can suss out why.

The answer is fairly simple: as good as Mäkelä is in the Sixth, Karajan achieves a slightly but notably greater sense of expressive cohesion on the phrase-by-phrase level, and, more importantly, vigor and propulsion when the music requires it, especially in the last movement. And the sheer tonal beauty Karajan and the Berliners achieve in the bleakly tragic coda is unsurpassed in my listening experience, for this symphony. 

I think the Sixth by the way is the toughest to get right, among Sibelius's symphonies. Or maybe I'm just pickier about it, for some reason.

I added _Tapiola _as well. Another Karajan success, but one where Mäkelä achieves something closer in relative qualty.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Several Webern works from tonight and for tomorrow

The two Kantaten











The Concerto for Nine Instruments










And here the train stops for today, with the 6 Orchesterstücke, op. 6. Tomorrow, the Symphony, the 5 Orchesterstücke, op. 10 and the Orchestervariationen, op. 30


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius: *_Sandels_, Op. 28; _Tulen Snyty_ ("The Origin of Fire"), Op. 32 (both original versions)
YL Male Choir
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time (total 13)


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach | Die Kunst der Fuge | Sergio Vartolo





*


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1
Andras Schiff, piano
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Theile: Psalm Motets, Missa & Sonata

Susanne Ryden (soprano), Heidrun Luchterhandt (soprano), Ralf Popken (alto), Joseph Cornwell (tenor), Peter Kooij (bass), Margit Schultheiss (organ)

Bremen Weser-Renaissance, Manfred Cordes


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonin Dvořák: String Quartets (Stamitz Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 10 CD's)*

Continuing the early morning string quartet routine. Today it is CD8, the String Quartet in A minor (#7) and String Quartet in D minor (#9).


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Divertimenti KV 439b & La Clemenza di Tito for Wind Trio

Trio Roseau


----------



## OCEANE

Highlight of Bach Cantatas


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez: *Piano Sonata No. 2
Marc Ponthus

I'd give quite a lot to hear this scintillating, ferocious, and absolutely thrilling piece live! In the meantime, this very impressive recording comes just about as close to an ideal performance as any I know.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Ruggles - Sun-treader
Ives - Central Park in the Dark, Gen. William Booth Enters Into Heaven, Unanswered Question
McPhee - Tabuh-tabuhan
Varese - Arcana
Steuermann - Variations for Orchestra
Gielen/SWR SO









Schoenberg - Violin Concerto
Sibelius - Violin Concerto
Salonen/Swedish Radio SO; Hahn









Pfitzner - Palestrina
Kubelik/BRSO; Gedda, DFD, Weikl, Ridderbusch, Donath, Fassbaender, Prey









Chopin - Andante spianato and Grand Polonaise, Mazurkas Op 33, Etudes Op 10 No 4 and Op 25 No 4, Nocturne Op 27 No 1, Waltz Op 42, Scherzo No 4, Variations on La ci darem la mano
Liu, piano
Some of the best Chopin playing in recent years IMO


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Overtures

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Alexander Tcherepnin: Piano Works


----------



## Georgieva

*Bizet, L’Arlésienne-Suiten Nos. 1 + 2, Carmen-Suite No. 1*

London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Momentum - 1786

Leif Ove Andsnes

Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major, K488
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 in C minor, K491
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, K493
Mozart: Piano Trio No. 3 in B flat major, K502
Mozart: Rondo in D major, K485


----------



## Floeddie

Albert Roussel: Symphony No. 1 & Le Marchand de Sable Qui Passe


This was my first listening of this work from Roussel, done earlier in his more impressionistic phase of his compositions earlier in his career. I will be seeking out more of his work!


----------



## sAmUiLc

#9


----------



## Baxi

(2018)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Barber
The music and singing are harmonic in nature and it feels like a musical opera, which is not really my favourite gerne.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39/ Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä
Recorded: 2021-05-26
Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


----------



## Philidor

Twice - due to the big success.

*Per Nørgård: Rejse ind i den gyldne skærm (Voyage into the Golden Screen, 1968)*

Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Tamás Vetö

Copenhagen Philharmonic Orchestra
Giordano Bellincampi


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber works
part five for either side of an early lunch.

_Das Wohltemperirte Clavier I_ - 24 preludes and fugues
BWV846-869 (by 1722):


----------



## Merl

Arriaga SQ1 courtesy of the Voces set. I have this set and this is a recommendable performance but listening to some of the other accounts it's not the best available and others are more urgent, vital and recorded in a better acoustic. Still a nice performance.


----------



## Georgieva

Friday special. 
*Farrenc: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 and 4

Jan Lisiecki (piano), Tomo Keller

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## Bourdon

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Several Webern works from tonight and for tomorrow
> 
> The two Kantaten
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Concerto for Nine Instruments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here the train stops for today, with the 6 Orchesterstücke, op. 6. Tomorrow, the Symphony, the 5 Orchesterstücke, op. 10 and the Orchestervariationen, op. 30


I must have that von Dohnányi recording


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: The 2 Violin Concertos

Arabella Steinbacher (violin)

Russian National Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Corelli: Concerti grossi #7- #12. Cond. Pinnock. English Concert. Archiv Produktion.


----------



## Philidor

Now again the hammer.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Friedrich Gulda, piano
Recording 1953-57










Gulda in his mid-twenties.


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi

From the very first sounds of this recording I was struck by a radiant musical splendor. Everything is right in this performance, in my opinion a classic. *


----------



## Enthusiast

Nielsen 2nd and 3rd symphonies from Rozhdestvensky's excellent set.


----------



## Baxi

Great cast...!









(1993)


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Symphony No. 1 & The Poem of Ecstasy

Russian National Orchestra & Chamber Choir of the Moscow Conservatory, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Vasks

_Orchestral works by American composers born in the 1960's_

*Timothy Brown - Baroque Overture (Pololanik/Capstone)
Aaron Kernis - Aria (Mork/Virgin)
Michael Torke - Purple (Zinman/Argo)
Christopher Theofanidis - Rainbow Body (Spano/Telarc)*


----------



## Georgieva

*Pergolesi: Stabat Mater; Salve Regina*
(1989)
Dame Emma Kirkby


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Howard Hanson*
Dies Natalis
The Mystic Trumpeter
Lumen in Christo
Lux Aeterna, op. 24

Susan Gulkis, viola (Lux)
James Earl Jones, narrator (Trumpeter)
Seattle Symphony Chorale (Trumpeter & Lumen)
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz
Delos1994


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Études

Jan Lisiecki (piano)



Chopin: Études (12), Op. 10
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 1 in C major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 2 in A minor 'chromatique'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 3 in E major 'Tristesse'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 4 in C sharp minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 5 in G flat major 'Black Key'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 6 in E flat minor 'Lacrimosa'
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 7 in C major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 8 in F major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 9 in F minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 10 in A flat major
Chopin: Etude Op. 10 No. 11 in E flat major
Chopin: Étude Op. 10 No. 12 in C minor ‘Revolutionary'
Chopin: Études (12), Op. 25
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 1 in A flat major 'Aeolian Harp'
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 2 in F minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 3 in F major
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 4 in A minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 5 in E minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 6 in G sharp minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 7 in C sharp minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 8 in D flat major
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 9 in G flat major 'Butterfly'
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 10 in B minor
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 11 in A minor 'Winter Wind'
Chopin: Étude Op. 25 No. 12 in C minor


----------



## Malx

A little earlier:
On Tuesday the BBC broadcast as part of their Lunchtime Concert series a concert Merl and I attended at the end of June at the East Neuk Festival - it is now available for a few weeks on the BBC iplayer here is a link for those who maybe interested.

The Programme features Korngold's 3rd string quartet and Janecek's 2nd quartet 'Intimate Letters'.

Radio 3 Lunchtime Concert - East Neuk Festival 2022 (2/4) - BBC Sounds

Edit - the sound isn't great on the BBC's recording the stone walls, of the little kirk not helping at all, shame


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven

Overture "Egmont"
Piano Concerto No.1
Overture "Die Weihe des Hauses"
Piano Concerto No.2


I've always had a soft spot for these performances and I keep coming back to them. Despite all the praise for Karajan (well deserved) and the recordings he made in the sixties, I prefer Hans Schmidt Isserstedt. Somewhat suppressed by all the attention that went to HvK. A bonus is the audible acoustics of the Sofiensaal, but that only applies to the recordings with the unsurpassed Vienna Philharmonic.








*


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber works part six scattered
throughout the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

_Leipzig Chorales nos.6-11_ BWV656-661 (mostly c. 1714-23):









Sonata in G-minor for violin (or flute) and harpsichord
BWV1020 *** (????):
Sonata in G for violin and basso continuo BWV1021
(poss. bet. 1730 and 1734):
Sonata in F for violin and harpsichord BWV1022 ***
(????):
Sonata in E-minor for violin and basso continuo
BWV1023 (poss. bet. 1714 and 1717):

(*** authorship disputed - possibly by C.P.E. Bach)

with Christiane Jaccottet (hpd. - note the error on the cover)









_(6) French Suites_ BWV812-817 (c. 1722-25):
_Overture in the French Style_ in B-minor BWV831 (1735):


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Vaughan Williams: Pastoral l Symphony and 5. Cond. Boult. Pastoral: New Philharmonic Orchestra. #5: London Philharmonic Orchestra. EMI.


----------



## Malx

The third of yesterday's new arrivals a simply fabulous disc, great playing and great sound = happy Malx.

*Schulhoff, Five Pieces for String Quartet / Suk, Meditation on the Czech Chorale 'St Wenceslaus' / Dvořák, String Quartet Op 106 - Signum Quartet.








*


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Binchois songs:


----------



## Philidor

Bourdon said:


> Despite all the praise for Karajan (well deserved) and the recordings he made in the sixties, I prefer Hans Schmidt Isserstedt.


Try his Brahms recordings. Serious, grave, severe ... definitively something else, even if you know 20 recordings.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Knorf said:


> *Pierre Boulez: *Piano Sonata No. 2
> Marc Ponthus
> 
> I'd give quite a lot to hear this scintillating, ferocious, and absolutely thrilling piece live! In the meantime, this very impressive recording comes just about as close to an ideal performance as any I know.


Have you seen this video?


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein Conducts Bernstein

Jennie Tourel (mezzo-soprano), Philippe Entremont (piano), Leonard Bernstein (piano)

New York Philharmonic- Leonard Bernstein





Bernstein: I Hate Music, a cycle of five 'kid songs'
Bernstein: La Bonne Cuisine, 4 recipes
Bernstein: Symphony No. 1 'Jeremiah'
Bernstein: Symphony No. 2 'The Age of Anxiety'


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> Try his Brahms recordings. Serious, grave, severe ... definitively something else, even if you know 20 recordings.



I have heard very positive things about his Brahms but never took any action,Are referring to these ?


----------



## Philidor

Reiner Strauss, well, pure Strauss (the joke is working only in German).

*Richard Strauss

Don Juan op. 20 *

Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Recording: Dec 1954)

*Tod und Verklärung op. 24 
Till Eulenspiegel op. 28*

RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra (Recording: April 1951/Sep 1950)

*Also sprach Zarathustra op. 30*

Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Recording: Apr/May 1962)

Fritz Reiner










Not too bad. Really difficult. - I'll start with Zarathustra: I prefer the 1962 recording to the well-known 1954 recording. Number 1 remains HvK for op. 30, but Reiner 1962 is a close second. (The "something else" recording comes from Sinopoli.)

For Don Juan I'd need a separate walkthrough. So many parameters ... transparency, orchestral virtuosity, shaping the music in time, ... same for "Tod und Verklärung", where HvK (1970s) is a strong contender, besides such extremities as Klemperer ...


----------



## Philidor

Bourdon said:


> Are referring to these ?


Yes.


----------



## Knorf

Bachtoven 1 said:


> Have you seen this video?


Wow, that is riveting in performance! I think I may need to get this DVD.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

D. Scarlatti: Sonatas for Harpsichord. No. 124, 99, 201, 87, 46, 95, 204a, 490, 491, 492, 520, 521 ad 513. Harpsichord: Pinnock. CRD.


----------



## Yabetz

Arrived today, so over the next couple (or more! However long it takes ) weeks I'll be comparing these two:


----------



## Malx

I'm still lurking around the Opera area of my collection.
*Verdi, Aida Acts 1 & 2 - Maria Chiara (Aida), Luciano Pavarotti (Radames), Ghena Dimitrova (Amneris), Leo Nucci (Amonasro), Paata Burchuladze (Ramfis), Luigi Roni (Il Re di Egitto), Madelyn Renée (Una Sacerdotessa), Ernesto Gavazzi (Un Messaggero), Orchestra e coro del Teatro alla Scala, Lorin Maazel.*

I'm coming back to the opinion that when in the mood this opera stuff isn't at all bad - glad I kept all these old sets complete with their full librettos and fat booklets.










*Edited* to add Act 2


----------



## Enthusiast

Machaut ... again from the Ensemble Gilles Binchois. The third disc from this


----------



## Floeddie

*Chopin, Frédéric François: Big Chopin Box*


Polonaise in A-flat Major, Op. 53 "Heroic": Maestoso
Polonaise in F-sharp Minor, Op. 44
Ballades Nos. 1, 3, 4
Etude in G-flat Major, Op. 10: 5: "Black Keys"
Etude in F Minor, Op. 25: 2: "The Bees"
Etude in G-flat Major, Op. 25: 9: "Butterfly"


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Enthusiast

This is an excellent account of the Sinfonia Concertante.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Knorf said:


> [Pertaining to the Boulez Second Sonata]
> 
> Hearing it live live, played by a world-class pianist would be sensational, and absolutely unforgettable!


I was so excited when I got tickets to hear Pierre-Laurent Aimard play the complete works of Boulez a few years ago. Turned out that he and another pianist, Tamara Stefanovich, took turns playing, and guess what? _She_ played the Sonata No.2! While competent, she's no Pollini or Ponthus! I can't tell you how disappointing it was. Still, I suppose it was better than not hearing it! Oh, how I wish I had heard Pollini play it back in the day, often coupled with Beethoven's "Hammerklavier" and both from memory!


----------



## Georgieva

*Tennstedt & London Philharmonic Orchestra - Bruckner: Symphony No.8*


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Some Binchois songs:


I love this one and many others with this ensemble


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Frederick Delius* (1862-1934)

The Walk To The Paradise Garden
A Song Of Summer
Brigg Fair
On Hearing the First Cuckoo In Spring
Paris

*Anthony* *Collins*. London Symphony Orchestra. *DECCA*
Recorded in *1953*, London's Kingsway Hall

Listen to this set and you will understand why we Brits adore *Anthony* *Collins* and the *Kingsway* *Hall* (that's to say nothing of the *LSO*)

Better times?


----------



## Georgieva

*Hindemith - Mathis der Maler *


----------



## Philidor

After act II of Götterdämmerung a little organ music.

*Maurice Duruflé

Suite op. 5
Prélude et fugue sur le nom d'Alain op. 7*

Friedhelm Flamme
Organ by Mühleisen in the Stiftskirche, Bad Gandersheim (D)










If you like the organ music of Duruflé, this SACD is a must ...


----------



## Knorf

*Louise Farrenc: *Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 32
Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR, Johannes Goritzki

What a terrific symphonist Farrenc was! There's so much to admire in her First Symphony; this is the voice of a mature, confident composer with imagination and craft to spare.


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich

Symphony No.11
the St. Petersburg Philharmonic orchestra.

I don't often see this Shostakovich/Ashkenazy set. I'm not an expert in this area, but they sound fine next to the recordings I have with Haitink, Kondrashin and Jansons. 








*


----------



## Merl

Playing through a gig that Malx and I attended by the Pavel Haas Quartet a month or so ago. Suk Medication on a Czech Hymn, Korngold SQ3 and Janacek SQ2. Thankfully the BBC recorded it. Apologies if you can't access this (but take my word for it, it was very good).









Radio 3 Lunchtime Concert - East Neuk Festival 2022 - BBC Sounds


The Pavel Haas Quartet plays Korngold and Janacek from the beautiful south coast of Fife.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*

Dmitri Mitropoulos and Glenn Gould, from an old Nouva Era recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber
works part seven for the rest of today.

_Leipzig Chorales nos. 12-17_ BWV662-667 (mostly c. 1714-23):









Sonata no.1 in B-minor for violin and harpsichord
BWV1014 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Sonata no.2 in A for violin and harpsichord
BWV1015 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Sonata no.3 in E for violin and harpsichord
BWV1016 (prob. bet. 1717-23):

with Christiane Jaccottet (hpd. - note the error on the cover)









_(15) Inventions_ BWV772-786 (c. 1720-23):
_(15) Sinfonias_ BWV787-801 (c. 1720-23):

plus eight pieces from the _Anna Magdalena Notebook II_
(by 1725 - some pieces by other composers):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*
Beethoven/Liszt, Beethoven, Symphony No. 6*

I've never heard the Liszt's Beethoven transcriptions. I finally got that off my bucket liet.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1957)

A monumental performance of a monumental work.


----------



## senza sordino

Mendelssohn Symphonies 1 and 4









Mendelssohn Piano Trios 1 and 2, and the fillers: Variations Concertantes for Cello and Piano, Albumblatt for Piano, Song without Words for Cello and Piano









Mendelssohn String Quartets 3, 6 and 2


----------



## Merl

Merl said:


> Playing through a gig that Malx and I attended by the Pavel Haas Quartet a month or so ago. Suk Medication on a Czech Hymn, Korngold SQ3 and Janacek SQ2. Thankfully the BBC recorded it. Apologies if you can't access this (but take my word for it, it was very good).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radio 3 Lunchtime Concert - East Neuk Festival 2022 - BBC Sounds
> 
> 
> The Pavel Haas Quartet plays Korngold and Janacek from the beautiful south coast of Fife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


Btw, I wouldn't advise listening. Nowt wrong with the Pavel Haas' playing but the BBC recording is crap.


----------



## Baxi

*3.Act









(1976)*


----------



## opus55

Martinu: Violin Concerto No. 2
Josef Suk, violin
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Vaclav Neumann









Nielsen: Symphony No. 3
New York Philharmonic, Alan Gilbert


----------



## eljr

*







*

*Magnificat*

Øyvind Gimse (artistic director), Lise Granden Berg (soprano), Cecilie Ertzaas Overrein (soprano), Magne H. Draagen (organ), Maria Naess (piano), Else Bonesrønning (soprano), Ola Gjeilo (piano)
Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Anita Brevik

*Release Date:* 15th Dec 2014
*Catalogue No:* 2L106
*Label:* 2L
*Length:* 67 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, Hammerklavier Sonata

What makes the Hammerklavier sonata stand out for me is the slow movement, because it can be made to sound transcendent (Solomon) or tragically human (Serkin). Gould just plays it as music. Well, I guess that's one way to do it.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Sibelius: Finlandia, tone poem for orchestra, Op. 26 *

_Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Bourdon said:


> I must have that von Dohnányi recording


I don't think there are better performances of those works, maybe Sinopoli comes close. Rather strangely (because he's in my top 3 conductors surely), I don't find Boulez's Webern too convincing. I think that standard criticism of his, that he's too cold, is definitively right, even in the newer DG set


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Herreweghe conducts Pt. 1: Motets by Bach and Josquin


----------



## Bulldog

elgar's ghost said:


> J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber
> works part seven for the rest of today.
> 
> _Leipzig Chorales nos. 12-17_ BWV662-667 (mostly c. 1714-23):


I'm quite fond of Bryndorf's set. What's your take on her performances?


----------



## eljr

*Divertimenti*

Trondheimsolistene

*Release Date:* 11th Aug 2008
*Catalogue No:* 2L50SABD
*Label:* 2L
*Length:* 68 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
November 2008
Editor's Choice


----------



## starthrower

Quartet No.2


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Gibert & Sullivan: The Yeoman of the Guard. Cond. Mackerras. Orchestra and Chorus Welsh National Opera. W/ Adams, Suart, Meryll and Maynard. Telarc. I accompany them with a Pimm's or two, what?


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert: *Symphony No. 2 in B-flat major, D. 125
Berliner Philharmoniker, Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Dimace

I really don't know if a handful of pianist nowadays they could play the Klavier of *Grigory.* We are speaking for a GREAT Soviet pianist of the highest caliber in EVERY kind of classical music, from Bach to Liszt and everyone between them. Here the big Gregory masterfully performs Liszt's *Paraphrases And Transcriptions From Operas. (Mozart, Bellini, Verdi, Gounod etc.) *Show time piano despite the quality of the sound which is somehow remoted or, better, looks like as it comes behind a curtain. The highlight of this Melodia CD (Europe distribution) is Gounod's Waltz from Faust. (G407) For me the absolute show piece of the piano repertoire. Very nice CD for the piano / Liszt fans.


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Gennadi Rozhdestvensky conducts Shostakovich - Scherzo For Symphony Orchestra In F Sharp Minor, Op. 1 / Theme And Variations For Symphony Orchestra In B Flat Major, Op. 3 / Scherzo For Symphony Orchestra In E Flat Major, Op. 7 / ‘All Alone’, A Suite Of Music To A Film, Op. 26 / Six Romances To Lyrics Of Japanese Poets, Op. 21. Soloists Ensemble of the USSR Symphony Orchestra & The USSR Ministry Of Culture Orchestra. Мелодия 1983, USSR release


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36*
_
Norbert Blume (viola), Robert Hill (clarinet), Blume, Norbert (viola), Leslie Pearson (organ), Robert Truman (cello)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin_


----------



## sAmUiLc

This S-S is Concerto #1.


----------



## Bkeske

Evgeni Svetlanov conducts Borodin - In The Steppes Of Central Asia / Symphony No. 2 In B Minor, Op. 5 / Polovtsky March From "Prince Igor". U.S.S.R. Symphony Orchestra. Melodiya/Angel 1968


----------



## Eramire156

*Chamber Music from Marlboro 

Arnold Schoenberg 
Verklaerte Nacht

 Gabriel Fauré
La Bonne Chanson








*


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61*

_Pinchas Zukerman (violin)
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Siegfried Landau conducts 

Balakirev - Piano Concerto In E-Flat Major
Lyapunov - Rhapsody On Themes From The Ukraine For Piano & Orchestra, Op. 28
Westphalian Symphony Orchestra w/Michael Ponti, piano
Turnabout 1977


----------



## Eramire156

more chamber music on the turntable 

*Franz Schubert 
String Quintet in C major 










Isaac Stern
Alexander Schneider 
Milton Katims 
Pablo Casals 
Paul Tortelier*


----------



## tortkis

Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 In C Minor, Op. 15
Éric Le Sage, Piano; Daishin Kashimoto, Violon; Lise Berthaud, Alto; François Salque, Violoncelle


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: 15 Lieder

Christa Ludwig, Geoffrey Parsons, Gervase de Peyer, Gerald Moore


Schubert: An die Musik D547
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Schubert: Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D965 (Von Chezy / Muller)
Schubert: Der Musensohn, D764 (Goethe)
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
Schubert: Die Allmacht, D852
Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
Schubert: Fischerweise, D881 (Schlechta)
Schubert: Frühlingsglaube, D686
Schubert: Ganymed, D544 (Goethe)
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
Schubert: Lachen und Weinen, D777
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D343


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Norwegian Violin Favorites


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Grande Symphonie funèbre et triomphale and other French orchestral works

Leeds Festival Chorus, The Wallace Collection, John Wallace



* Berlioz: Grande Symphonie funèbre et triomphale, Op. 15*
Cherubini: Hymne a la Victoire
Gossec: Marche Lugubre
Gossec: Symphonie Militaire in F major
Jadin, H: Overture in F major
Lefèvre, J X: Hymne a l'Agriculture
Rouget de Lisle: Hymne a la liberte


For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Harmoniemusik from Cosi Fan Tutte & Divertimenti Kv 439b

Trio Roseau


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Nikos Skalkottas - 36 Greek Dances; The Return of Ulysses (Nikos Christodoulou)


----------



## opus55

Arensky: Piano Concerto in F minor
Stephen Coombs, piano
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Jerzy Maksymiuk









Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Georgieva

*Rameau, B. Brewer, I. Poulenard, G. Ragon, N. Rivenq, La Grande Ecurie Et La Chambre Du Roy, Jean-Claude Malgoire – Platée*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: a Debussy day

The Martyrdom of St Sebastian, Nocturnes
Gielen/SWR SO









Complete Preludes
Gieseking









La damoiselle elue, Prelude…faun, Images
Abbado/LSO









Etudes, Suite bergamasque, Images oubilees, Pour le piano, Estampes
Uchida (Etudes), Kocsis (the rest)
From the DG Debussy Edition


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Thalberg: L’art du chant

Paul Wee (piano)


Thalberg: Auf Flügeln des Gesanges (after Mendelssohn)
Thalberg: L’Art du chant appliqué au piano, Op. 70
Thalberg: Schubert Lieder (3) transribed for solo piano, Op. 79a


----------



## 13hm13

Sullivan & Herbert - Cello Concertos - Julian Lloyd Webber


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 3_
*Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Yannick Nézet-Séguin* • 2021 • DG

I'm slowly and gradually getting used to the elegant but strange, not-quite-HIP but still HIP-ish sound world of Nézet-Séguin's Beethoven. This Eroica is quite nice, although the finale is definitely in the wrong gear.


----------



## Georgieva

*Bellini - Il Pirata *
Callas // Rescigno


----------



## Baxi

My Liszt morning ...









(1984)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

CD 4
PIOTR ILYICH TCHAIKOVSKY (1840–1893)
1–4 Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64
5 Capriccio italien, Op. 45
6 Overture solenelle ‘1812’, Op. 49

FRANZ SCHUBERT (1797–1828)
7 Marche militaire No. 1 in D major, D.733 (Orchestrated by Ernest Guiraud)

JOHANN STRAUSS I (1804–1849)
8 Radetzky March, Op. 228

Concertgebouworkest- PAUL VAN KEMPEN


----------



## Merl

I'll be honest, I really don't like this set. It's not that La Ritirata play on period instruments (I usually like that) or play badly but I just can't deal with the puny tone of the instruments on this recording. Whether this is a problem caused by the engineering, microphone placement, the players or the instruments I don't know but I find this whole cycle a painful feat of endurance to listen to. Whilst the 1st quartet doesn't sound as bad as the other quartets (the 3rd is just  awful) it's still under-nourished and dull. Apologies if you like it but I dont. Ugh!


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann

CD 1









*


----------



## Faramundo

"Delightful" is the word that comes to my mind !


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos

Villa-Lobos - Chôros Volume I

Cristina Ortiz (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling


Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 5 'Alma Brasileira' for piano
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 7 'Settimino' for winds, violin & cello
Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 11 for piano & orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 19*

_Krystian Zimerman (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle_
Recorded: 2020-12-13
Recording Venue: LSO St. Lukes


----------



## Georgieva

*Meyerbeer. Le Prophete*

I have to admit that this record is really far from the best. But Is it ever possible to have a perfect performance of this extremely demanding grand opera?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bulldog said:


> I'm quite fond of Bryndorf's set. What's your take on her performances?


Hello, Bulldog. I'm not best qualified to comment not being a musician myself, nor do I have any other recordings of the LCs to compare it with. As a purely listening experience it came over as both beefy and vivid, but I'm not sure how much of that is down to the actual performance.

Truth be told, I would probably have to answer in similar fashion whatever it was I was listening to!


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber works 
part eight for late morning and early afternoon.

_Fantasia and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV537 (pos. 1723):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in G BWV541 (pos. 1712 - rev. c. 1724-25):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in B-minor BWV544 (c. 1727-31):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C BWV545 (poss. 1712-17):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C-minor BWV546 (poss. 1723-29):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C BWV547 (poss. 1725):
_Prelude and Fugue_ [_Wedge_] in E-minor BWV548 (c. 1727-31):









Suite no.1 in G for solo cello BWV1007 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Suite no.2 in D-minor for solo cello BWV1008 (prob. bet. 1717-23):









_Partitas nos. 1-3_ [_Clavier-Übung I_] BWV825-827 (c. 1725-30):


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58*

_Krystian Zimerman (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle_
Recorded: 2020-12-13
Recording Venue: LSO St. Lukes


----------



## Enthusiast

Boulez - the three piano sonatas (Claude Helffer). I do also have Aimard playing the first sonata and Pollini in the 2nd but this is the only recording I have of the 3rd.


----------



## Malx

*Arriaga, String Quartet No 1 - Aris Quartet.








*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák & Herbert - Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Philidor

Now again Nørgård.

*Per Nørgård

Concerto in due tempi (Piano Concerto)
Symphony No. 3 *

Per Salo, piano
Danish National Radio Choir and Symphony Orchestra
Leif Segerstam


----------



## Bourdon

*Telemann*

Another very fine Telemann recording ,It's definitely equivalent if not more beautiful than with the boys from Köln


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Boulez - the three piano sonatas (Claude Helffer). I do also have Aimard playing the first sonata and Pollini in the 2nd but this is the only recording I have of the 3rd.


I have this one too (1986)


----------



## Enthusiast

More from the wonderful _Ensemble Gilles Binchois _- a mix of instrumental and vocal music by Dufay and Binchois,


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 11

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)


Haydn: Adagio in F major, Hob.XVII:9
Haydn: Allegretto in G major, Hob.XVII:10 (Piano arrangement of Hob.XIX:27)
Haydn: Capriccio in G major "Acht Sauschneider müssen seyn", Hob.XVII:1
Haydn: Fantasia (Capriccio) in C major, Hob. XVII:4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 1 in G major, Hob.XVI:8
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 9 in D major, Hob.XVI:4
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C major, Hob.XVI:3
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 61 in D major, Hob.XVI:51
Haydn: Piano Sonata No. 62 in E flat major, Hob.XVI:52
Haydn: Theme and Variations in C major, Hob.XVII:5


----------



## Malx

Although not credited on the front cover of the disc (below) this BBC MM disc includes another decent performance from the Aris Quartet.

*Mozart, String Quartet K458 'The Hunt' - Aris Quartet.








*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Juan*


----------



## Baxi

(2008)


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Scriabin.

*Aleksandr Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 10 op. 70*

Vladimir Ashkenazy
Marc-André Hamelin
Vladimir Sofronitzky
























Ashkenazy and Hamelin - excellent, reliable recordings imho. Sofronitzky - sometimes with the necessary madness. Not to be missed.

I will look for Shukov.


----------



## Enthusiast

This Saturday's symphony is by Berlioz: the _Grande Symphonie Funèbre Et Triomphale.








_


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Handel: Concerti grossi nos. 1-3, 5-7. Cond. Hogwood. Handel & Haydn Society. Decca.


----------



## Malx

As the box that holds some of my BBC MM discs was out of the cupboard I thought I'd give another very decent perfomance a spin.

*Suk, Prague Op 26 - BBC SO, Jakub Hrůša.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas*

I don't know exactly which ones I'm listening to, because everything is so effortless to hear, it's a pleasure just to have it playing.


----------



## MrTortoise

*Liszt - Piano Concerto No. 2
Weber - Concertstucke in f minor*
Robert Casadesus, piano
The Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell, conductor


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Ottorino Respighi*
Pines of Rome
Fountains of Rome

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner
RCA 1959


----------



## Mark Dee

Originally on Decca from 1976, this is a 1987 IMP reissue...


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber works part nine scattered
throughout the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

_Trio Sonatas 1-3_ BWV525-527 (c. 1730):









Suite no.3 in C for solo cello BWV1009 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Suite no.4 in E-flat for solo cello BWV1010 (prob. bet. 1717-23):









_Partitas nos. 4-6_ [_Clavier-Übung I_] BWV828-830 (c. 1725-30):


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs

Renee Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann

Strauss, R: Ein schones war (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 48
Strauss, R: Verfuehrung Op. 33 No. 1 
Strauss, R: Winterweihe, Op. 48 No. 4
Strauss, R: Wo war ich? Tod und lebe (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Strauss, R: Zweite Brautnacht! (from Die Ägyptische Helena)


----------



## Art Rock

The past few days for various reasons I have played hardly any music. Also today - I get to do my usual "early morning string quartet" at 5 PM....



*Antonin Dvořák: String Quartets (Stamitz Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 10 CD's)*

Continuing the early morning string quartet routine. Today it is CD9, the String Quartet in E flat major (#10) and the String Quartet in A flat major (#14).


----------



## Philidor

Here again some Strauss.

*Richard Strauss

Don Juan op. 20
Till Eulenspiegel op. 28
Also sprach Zarathustra op. 30*

Wiener Philharmoniker
Clemens Krauss










These recordings are maybe not among the very best ones. However, they are well worth listening to, and they clearly show, that orchestral transparency not only depends from the sound engineer's artistry ... If you're interested in Strauss, I would give these recordings a listen.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Herreweghe conducts Pt. 2: Mozart and Beethoven


----------



## Rogerx

Arriaga: Symphony & Herminie

and Other Works

Berit Norbakken Solset (soprano)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena

Arriaga: Air de Médée
Arriaga: Herminie
Arriaga: Overture in D major, Op. 20
Arriaga: Overture to 'Los esclavos felices'
Arriaga: Symphonie à grand orchestre
Arriaga: Symphony in D


----------



## Floeddie

*Sibelius: Tone Poems CD2*

Lounnotar: Op. 70
The Bard: Op. 64
En Saga (A Legend): Op. 9
Pohjola's Daughter: Op. 49
The Dryad: Op. 45 #1


----------



## SearsPoncho

Prokofiev - Symphony #1 ("Classical") - Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra

Haydn - Symphony #86 - Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## SearsPoncho

Floeddie said:


> *Sibelius: Tone Poems CD2*
> 
> Lounnotar: Op. 70
> The Bard: Op. 64
> En Saga (A Legend): Op. 9
> Pohjola's Daughter: Op. 49
> The Dryad: Op. 45 #1


I'll take it as good vibes or serendipity that I, SearsPoncho, posted right after Floeddie.


----------



## Malx

SearsPoncho said:


> I'll take it as *good vibes* or serendipity that I, SearsPoncho, posted right after Floeddie.


If Ruth Underwood has anything to do with it - yes!


----------



## Enthusiast

Pli Selon Pli - the last (and biggest) version.


----------



## Malx

I've been sampling some of Frank Bridges orchestral works - works I've heard in the past but paid scant regard to.

*Bridge, Enter Spring / Summer / Phantasm (piano concerto)* / There is a Willow that grows aslant a Brook - Howard Shelley*, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox.*

All pieces from the same box set via Qobuz.


----------



## NovAntiqua

*Moonwalk*

Tommaso Lonquich clarinet
Alexander Lonquich piano

Ferruccio Busoni | Elegie in Eb Major BV 286
Johannes Brahms | Sonatas op. 120 nr. 1 & 2
Claude Debussy | Petite Piéce
Camille Saint-Saens | Sonata in Eb Major op. 167
Max Reger | Tarantella WoO II/12 

Moonwalk


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Ives: Symphony #1 and #4, Orchestral Set #2. Conds. Mehta & Dohnanyi. Symphony 1 Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Symphony 4 and Orchestral Set 2. The Cleveland Orchestra and Chorus. Decca.


----------



## Philidor

The day before yesterday, yesterday and today - one act per day.

*Richard Wagner: Götterdämmerung *
Third day of "Der Ring des Nibelungen"

Brünnhilde - Birgit Nilsson
Siegfried - Hans Hopf
Hagen - Gottlob Frick
Gunther - Thomas Stewart
Gutrune - Wilma Schmidt
Waltraute - Grace Hoffman
Alberich - Otakar Kraus
Nornen - Elisabeth Schärtel, Grace Hoffman, Régine Crespin
Rheintöchter - Ingeborg Moussa-Feldere, Elisabeth Steiner, Elisabeth Schärtel

Chorus and Orchestra of the Bayreuther Festspiele 1961

Rudolf Kempe










A really good ring, no loss of lifetime. Transition time - Varnay only sung Brünnhilde in "Die Walküre", in Siegfried and Götterdämmerung Birgit Nilsson took over. Wotan not by Hotter but by Hines, Wanderer maybe one of the weaker links, but that's ok. Hans Hopf as Siegfried - rare encounter, worthwhile. I already mentioned Gottlob Frick.

No contender for the ring recordings from 1953 (Krauss) and 1955 (Keilberth), but an important alternative. In the 1960s we'll have Böhm - and Solti's studio recording.


----------



## Eramire156

*Igor Stravinsky 
Persephone 










Igor Stravinsky 
New York Philharmonic *


----------



## Enthusiast

Franck - The symphony from the Concertgebouw conducted by Willem van Otterloo and the violin sonata played by Arthur Grumiaux and Istvan Hajdu. There are a good few distinctive and excellent recordings of both works and these are certainly among them.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Bernard Haitink: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1969)









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Leonard Bernstein: New York Philharmonic (1965)

Next up:








Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Sergiu Celibidache: SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra (1974)


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Herreweghe conducts Pt. 3: Bruckner


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*

I saw this on Ebay as a library recording. I was nervous about purchasing it, because people use library CDs for disk golf. But to my relief, this is in pristine condition. I'm guessing nobody in the Wilmington, Delaware library ever checked it out, which is good for me.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner

Symphony No.6








*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Morton Feldman, Chorus and Instruments II, Christian Wolff in Cambridge*

There is no mistaking this being Feldman. Both pieces, very short, feature choruses in sound clusters. I'm looking at the Christian Wolff score. I'm glad it's not me singing that. I'm guessing it takes concentration and confidence in your ability to sustain a correct pitch, because there's not any room for error.


----------



## Philidor

Now again some Hammerklavier.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Friedrich Gulda, piano










First and last movement, impeccable, superior. If the slow movement was a little deeper ...


----------



## Georgieva

*R. Straus. 
Metamorphosen Rudolf Leopold
Piano Quartet in C minor Op 13
Capriccio Op 85*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*


----------



## Georgieva

*Mahler. Symphony No.5
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly
1998*


----------



## EvaBaron

Mozart Sinfonia Concertante by Grumiaux. What an absolutely amazing recording, the Heifetz recording is too fast IMO and the solo parts are also weirdly phrased which is an oddity for Heifetz, normally I like his phrasing the best of any violinist. It just shows that in Mozart violin repertoire Grumiaux is unrivalled. I’m just listening to the slow movement for the second time and no one told me it was this beautiful!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Georgieva said:


> *Mahler. Symphony No.5
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Riccardo Chailly
> 1998*
> 
> 
> View attachment 171894


I listened to this last week and loved it! Only three years after Chailly led the 1995 Mahler Festival in Amsterdam. Such a dramatic recording, it grabbed my attention right from the beginning.



EvaBaron said:


> View attachment 171895
> 
> Mozart Sinfonia Concertante by Grumiaux. What an absolutely amazing recording, the Heifetz recording is too fast IMO and the solo parts are also weirdly phrased which is an oddity for Heifetz, normally I like his phrasing the best of any violinist. It just shows that in Mozart violin repertoire Grumiaux is unrivalled. I’m just listening to the slow movement for the second time and no one told me it was this beautiful!


I listened to some of the Grumiaux/Davis recordings of the violin concerti a few weeks back and loved them too! I'll have to check out the Sinfonia Concertante. The violin concerti can get overlooked by Mozart's other, more mature symphonic works, but they are always worth listening to. Grumiaux is one of my favorite violinists, though it's an instrument I've never gotten the opportunity to play and it's harder for me to articulate why I like him. He always is making music, and is never a mere technician.

I'm enjoying the 1974 Celibidache Brahms Fourth that I posted a couple of hours ago on this thread right now. It's conventional by Celibidache's standards; tempi are comfortable and not slow. I can hear him shouting at the end of the first movement, and there are some other extramusical sounds (coughing, lots of page turns in the third movement, and what sounds like Celibidache moving about on the podium) — but it is a live performance, so that's the price one pays. I'm by no means a Celibidache fan, having been turned off by his reputation as much as by what little I've listened to; it may not be fair, but it's the reality for me. I think of him as a big exponent of Bruckner, and I think his unconventional approach there could be a winner. Here, this is a good performance, not something that turns me off, but not much that grabs me, either. I can handle a lot of different approaches to Brahms, if they bring something different to the table. I guess this performance doesn't offer much to me that others don't offer already. I don't wish to denigrate this recording as it is good, but I find that some of its competitors speak to me in a way that this one doesn't. "Good" in the face of such high standards is, perhaps, a compliment of lesser stature.


----------



## Malx

Still sampling Bridge's orchestral works via streaming.
*Bridge, Isabella / Mid of the Night / Dance Rhapsody - BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox.*

All three works from the early part of Bridge's career - unashamedly late romantic pieces but I reckon I can hear a very fine composer at work.
A very enjoyable few hours of listening.


----------



## EvaBaron

Monsalvat said:


> I listened to some of the Grumiaux/Davis recordings of the violin concerti a few weeks back and loved them too! I'll have to check out the Sinfonia Concertante. The violin concerti can get overlooked by Mozart's other, more mature symphonic works, but they are always worth listening to. Grumiaux is one of my favorite violinists, though it's an instrument I've never gotten the opportunity to play and it's harder for me to articulate why I like him. He always is making music, and is never a mere technician.


I agree that the Mozart violin concerti are absolutely worth listening to and they just make me happy since they are happy. Which in classical music can be a rarity. I am a violinist and for me Grumiaux is so amazing because of his elegant tone and phrasing, and his use of spiccato, which is necessary for Mozart.


----------



## SanAntone

*Tchaikovsky | Symphony No. 6 in B Minor, Op. 74 | Bernstein / NY Phil.*


----------



## Baxi

*Mozart • Don Giovanni • Daniel Barenboim








(1975)*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## marlow

Mahler Symphony 3

LPO / Tennstedt


----------



## Malx

Sticking with British late romantic music.
*Bantock, Pagan Symphony - RPO, Vernon Handley.*

I had forgotten how good the sound is on this Hyperion series of Bantock works, I must play them more often......


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Michael Tippett *- A Child Of Our Time (1941)
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir John Pritchard, soloists & choir. *DECCA*
Recorded *1957*

Lately, I've been enjoying this performance more than any other in my collection (Davis x2, Tippett & Hickox).

I have bought a ticket for a performance of this Oratorio by LPO, Edward Gardner, et al on November 26th, Royal Festival Hall, London Southbank, so I've been listening to this work often over the last week or so, and shall continue to do so by way of preparation.

Sir John Pritchard went to the same London Grammar School as me, as did Michael Nyman and Sir John Dankworth (as did quite a few other notables), all before me of course!

I was fortunate to have attended a performance of this astonishing work at an opening night of the Proms in the early/mid 2000s (can't remember the exact year off the top of my head, the following year was Gerontius - those were the days!). *EDIT: 2005, Child, 2006, Gerontius - great gigs!*

So after more than 17 years, I shall be attending my second performance of this work....

Superb, idiomatic direction from Pritchard and wonderful 'clipped' English from the soloists and choir. This could be my desert island 'Child'.

I am so glad I purchased this CD many moons ago when I had no reason to add another to my collection!!! 😂


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Sticking with British late romantic music.
> *Bantock, Pagan Symphony - RPO, Vernon Handley.*
> 
> I had forgotten how good the sound is on this Hyperion series of Bantock works, I must play them more often......


Totally agree!

One of Dr Vernon's best series...... Well, they are all terrific - been listening to his Bax quite a lot this week.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I've been sampling some of Frank Bridges orchestral works - works I've heard in the past but paid scant regard to.
> 
> *Bridge, Enter Spring / Summer / Phantasm (piano concerto)* / There is a Willow that grows aslant a Brook - Howard Shelley*, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox.*
> 
> All pieces from the same box set via Qobuz.


I only discovered this set on Qobuz a couple of weeks ago. I've streamed it most days. What a discovery!

So many wonderful orchestral tone poems etc that I've never heard before - at least as good as the well known ones.....


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> So many wonderful orchestral tone poems etc that I've never heard before - at least as good as the well known ones.....


Agreed!


----------



## Dimace

Philidor said:


> The day before yesterday, yesterday and today - one act per day.
> 
> *Richard Wagner: Götterdämmerung *
> Third day of "Der Ring des Nibelungen"
> 
> Brünnhilde - Birgit Nilsson
> Siegfried - Hans Hopf
> Hagen - Gottlob Frick
> Gunther - Thomas Stewart
> Gutrune - Wilma Schmidt
> Waltraute - Grace Hoffman
> Alberich - Otakar Kraus
> Nornen - Elisabeth Schärtel, Grace Hoffman, Régine Crespin
> Rheintöchter - Ingeborg Moussa-Feldere, Elisabeth Steiner, Elisabeth Schärtel
> 
> Chorus and Orchestra of the Bayreuther Festspiele 1961
> 
> Rudolf Kempe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A really good ring, no loss of lifetime. Transition time - Varnay only sung Brünnhilde in "Die Walküre", in Siegfried and Götterdämmerung Birgit Nilsson took over. Wotan not by Hotter but by Hines, Wanderer maybe one of the weaker links, but that's ok. Hans Hopf as Siegfried - rare encounter, worthwhile. I already mentioned Gottlob Frick.
> 
> No contender for the ring recordings from 1953 (Krauss) and 1955 (Keilberth), but an important alternative. In the 1960s we'll have Böhm - and Solti's studio recording.


Wie zeigt man Geduld? Mit der *Götterdämmerung !!!!  *Einen schönen Sonntag noch, mein Freund.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9* in D minor, Op. 125
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1976)
Anna Tomowa-Sintow, soprano; Agnes Baltsa, mezzo-soprano; Peter Schreier, tenor; José van Dam, bass

I usually reach for the 1962 recording when I want Karajan's Beethoven Ninth. I'm just starting this recording right now.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1959)

Very dapper in this bow tie. Love the performance. There is a fairly wide left/right stereo separation and the high strings can be a bit piercing at times, but such is 1959 stereo. Still much better than mono in my view (though I'm using headphones, which makes stereo more important to me).









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Simon Rattle: Berliner Philharmoniker (2007)


----------



## opus55

Schubert: Symphonies, Nos. 5 and 6
Berliner Philharmoniker, Karl Bohm


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FROM THE ODHECATON
_Celebrating the 500th Anniversary of the First Printed Music_
*Various and Sundry Composers*
Piffaro, The Renaissance Band
Joan Kimbell, Robert Wiemken - directors

_Dorian Recordings_


----------



## SanAntone

Pettersson | Viola Concerto


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Die erste Walpurgisnacht, Op. 60

David Fischer, Renée Morloc, Stephan Genz, David Jerusalem

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie, Kammerchor Stuttgart, Klassische Philharmonie Stuttgart, Frieder Bernius


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg: *Serenade, Op. 24*; Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 16
*John Shirley-Quirk, baritone
*Ensemble Intercontemporain, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

It wrinkles my brain, how good this performance of Schönberg's Op. 24 is! And the quality of Op. 16 is comparably top shelf. Both are among my favorite Schönberg compositions.


----------



## Bruce

I started a rather long program last night, and couldn't finish it. Just listening to the last work now. 































*MacDowell *- Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 23 - Van Cliburn (piano); Walter Hendl/Chicago SO
*Hindemith *- Mathis der Maler - Blomstedt/SFSO
*Lutosławski *- Piano Concerto - Eva Pobłocka (piano); Witold Lutosławski/Polish RNSO
*Delius *- A Village Romeo and Juliet - Dennis Dowling (baritone); Margaret Ritchie (soprano); René Soames (tenor); Lorely Dyer (soprano); Sir Thomas Beecham/Royal PO

Most of the recordings on this Delius box are quite old. The remastering is excellent, though.


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg: * _Pelleas und Melisande_, Op. 5; Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

These performances have held up really well, in my opinion. I'm grateful Karajan insisted on this project, these and the other terrific Berg and Webern recordings, against advice!


----------



## Rogerx

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Harmoniemusik to Don Giovanni (arr. Ulf-Guido Schäfer)

Kathrin Rabus, Taia Lysi, Fabrizio Scilla, Trio Roseau


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler: Symphony #9
Carlo Maria Giulini conducts Philadelphia Orchestra
live.. on CD-R


----------



## opus55

Scriabin: Symphony No.2
The Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Johann David Heinichen: Dresden Vespers

Ensemble Polyharmonique, Wroclaw Baroque Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexandre Tansman: Concerto for Orchestra, Six Etudes, Capriccio (Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida, Marco Polo)*

More Tansman. These are interesting orchestral pieces, well orchestrated. I like the Concerto for Orchestra in particular.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Roussel: Symphony No. 3; Bacchus et Ariane


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms: Symphony #4
Carlo Maria Giulini conducts Concertgebouw Orchestra.
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Klavierman

EvaBaron said:


> I agree that the Mozart violin concerti are absolutely worth listening to and they just make me happy since they are happy. Which in classical music can be a rarity. I am a violinist and for me Grumiaux is so amazing because of his elegant tone and phrasing, and his use of spiccato, which is necessary for Mozart.


I have this recording of Mozart by him and love it! This SACD goes for a lot of money these days--glad I bought mine when it was only slightly unreasonable!


----------



## Klavierman

This excellent recording occupied me for most of the day.


----------



## Georgieva

Daniel Barenboim
Chicago Symphony Orchestra

*BORODIN*
Polovtsian dances

*RIMSKY-KORSAKOV*
Russian Easter Festival, Overture, Op. 36
Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34

*MUSSORGSKY*
A Night on the Bare Mountain

June 2022 ...


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: Busoni and Reger

Busoni - Berceuse elegaique, Nocturne symphonique, Sarabande and Cortège 
Reger - Piano Concerto
Gielen/SWR SO; de Groote, piano









Busoni - 6 Sonatinas, Indianisches Tagebuch, Toccata
Pontinen









Busoni - Piano Concerto
Oramo/Boston; Gerstein, piano
Finally bought this. Good purchase









Reger - Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, Symphonic Prologue to a Tragedy
Segerstam/Norrkoping SO


----------



## sAmUiLc

George Onslow: Piano Trio #10 in F minor, Op. 83
Van Baerle Trio
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today is the 7th Sunday after Trinity. We are lucky to know three cantatas from Bach for this day.

*J. S. Bach: "Ärgre dich, o Seele, nicht" BWV 186*

Ruth Ziesak, Elisabeth von Magnus, Paul Agnew, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Werther

Alfredo Kraus (Werther), Tatiana Troyanos (Charlotte), Christine Barbaux (Sophie), Matteo Manuguerra (Albert), Jules Bastin (Le Bailli), Jean-Philippe Lafont (Johann), Philip Langridge (Schmidt), Lynda Richardson (Kätchen), Michael Lewis (Brühlmann)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Michel Plasson


----------



## Baxi

*










Gustav Holst
Somerset Rhapsody • Beni Mora • Invocation for Cello and Orchestra • *
*Fugal Overture • **Egdon Heath • Hammersmith
Tim Hugh, cello
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones
(1996)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Guillaume Lekeu: Molto Adagio for Strings
Quatuor Diotima
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Philidor

Today's chorale cantata.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Was willst du dich betrüben" BWV 107*

Yukari Nonoshita, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Dimace

Philidor said:


> Good morning. - Today is the 7th Sunday after Trinity. We are lucky to know three cantatas from Bach for this day.
> 
> *J. S. Bach: "Ärgre dich, o Seele, nicht" BWV 186*
> 
> Ruth Ziesak, Elisabeth von Magnus, Paul Agnew, Klaus Mertens
> The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
> Ton Koopman


Lügner!  Du sagtest dass du den ganzen Tag ''Die Götterdämmerung'' hören möchtest!  

*Clap your hands together, all ye peoples and sing unto God with the voice of melody. *May God bless you my friend. (and ALL of you my dear community fellows!)


----------



## Art Rock

*Tan Dun: Violin Concerto 'Rhapsody and Fantasia', Violin Concerto 'Fire Ritual' (Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Tan Dun, Eldbjørg Hemsing, BIS)*

These concertos from 2018 are among the best works of Tan Dun I've heard. Rhapsody and Fantasia is in two movements, titled "Rock The Violin In Rhapsody" and "A Dream Out Of Peking Opera", contrasting western and eastern music styles. Fire Ritual has the subtitle "A Music Ritual For The Victims Of War" and is at times as dramatic as one would expect - even the interjected shouting works here. If I could keep only one Tan Dun CD, this would be the one.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Dimace said:


> Lügner!  Du sagtest dass du den ganzen Tag ''Die Götterdämmerung'' hören möchtest!


Ich denke nicht, dass ich das gesagt habe ... ich sagte, ich habe die GD gehört - Do, Fr, Sa je einen Akt. 

Si tacuisses ...


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: The Complete Takemitsu Edition Box 3 (Various, Shogakukan, 10 CD's)*

Another Takemitsu box set that I got as a cheap download years ago and never got around to actually playing. Burnt to DVD, and here we go. This box is dedicated to his film music, a substantial part of his work. The rather fragmented soundscapes hover mostly between light jazz and light classical. The information with the downloads is sketchy, and also not easy to find on the internet. As most (all?) of these movies are Japanese anyway, finding the corresponding titles may be less interesting for most people. For this reason I will probably only post the first CD in Current Listening (playing now) - I intend to skip posting the others when it is their turn for a spin, unless there is more info to share.


----------



## Baxi

Baxi said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gustav Holst
> Somerset Rhapsody • Beni Mora • Invocation for Cello and Orchestra • *
> *Fugal Overture • **Egdon Heath • Hammersmith
> Tim Hugh, cello
> Royal Scottish National Orchestra
> David Lloyd-Jones
> (1996)*


...a well-balanced selection of Holst's orchestral music. I was particularly impressed by Beni Mora.
I like the _Royal Scottish National Orchestra_ and _David Lloyd-Jones_. They produce a lot of good recordings, sonically too.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 3
JEAN SIBELIUS (1865–1957)
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47

PYOTR ILYICH TCHAIKOVSKY (1840–1893)
Sérénade mélancolique; Scherzo (from Souvenir d’un lieu cher)
Ruggiero Ricci, violin; London Symphony Orchestra / Øivin Fjeldstad

ARAM KHACHATURIAN (1903–1978)
Violin Concerto in D minor
Ruggiero Ricci, violin; London Philharmonic Orchestra / Anatole Fistoulari
STEREO RECORDINGS


----------



## Art Rock

*Sergey Taneyev: String Quartets No. 5 and No. 7 (Taneyev Quartet, Northern Flowers)*

The second CD in this series of Taneyev's excellent String Quartets combines the fifth and seventh quartets. The fifth is a relatively late work (1903), the seventh is actually from 1880 but is a good listen as well (the numbers 7-9 were attached later to three quartets without opus number, all composed before the actual number one).


----------



## Baxi

*Albert Roussel
Padmavati
Orfeo Donostiarra
Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson
(1983)*


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 4


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber works 
part ten for late morning and early afternoon.

_Trio Sonatas 4-6_ BWV528-530 (c. 1730):









Suite no.5 in C-minor for solo cello BWV1011 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Suite no.6 in D for solo cello BWV1012 (prob. bet. 1717-23):









_Goldberg Variations_ [_Clavier-Übung IV_] BWV988 (by 1741):


----------



## Philidor

Before the season will be over ...

*Benjamin Britten: A Midsummer Night's Dream*

Oberon - David Daniels
Titania - Ofelia Sala
Puck - Emil Wolk
Lysander - Gordon Gietz
Hermia - Deanne Meek
Demetrius - William Dazeley
Helena - Brgitte Hahn
Bottom - Peter Rose
Quince - Henry Waddington
Flute - Christopher Gillett
Snug - Hrold Wilson
Snout - Francisco Vas
Starveling - Andrew Foster-Williams
Theseus - Ned Barth
Hippolyta - Jean Rigby

Escolania de Montserrat
Symphony Orchestra of the Gran Teatre de Liceu

Harry Bicket

Stage Director: Robert Carsen


----------



## MrTortoise

Schubert
Arpeggione Sonata, D. 821
Various songs

Mischa Maisky, cello
Daria Hovora, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Damoiselle élue, Le Martyre de St. Sébastien & Nocturnes

Dawn Upshaw (soprano), Paula Rasmussen (mezzo-soprano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Bourdon

*Shostakovich

Funeral & Triumphal Prelude

Symphony No.8

Novorossiisk Chimes

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra








*


----------



## Art Rock

*John Tavener: Ikon of Eros (Minnesota Orchestra, Minnesota Chorale, Paul Goodwin, Jorja Fleezanis, Patricia Rozario, Tim Krol, Reference Recording)*

This is the type of religious minimalism that Tavener became known for. It is a piece for solo violin, orchestra, choir, and soloists. The texts are in Greek and Sanskrit, and Tavener specifies some unusual details (e.g. "The layout of the performers will vary according to the building, but it should be in Trinitarian form, ideally shaped like a pyramid with the solo violin at the pinnacle"and "The soprano and baritone in the third movement should be trained by an Indian master, and the tenor in the last movement by a Greek Psaltis"). The overall effect can of course only be reproduced partially by listening to a CD in your easy chair, but I like how the music just rolls over me. One of his best pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Concertos for 2, 3 & 4 Pianos

David Fray (piano), Orchestre national du Capitole de Toulouse

Bach, J S: Concerto for Four Keyboards in A minor (after Vivaldi), BWV1065
Bach, J S: Concerto for Three Keyboards in D minor, BWV1063
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV1061
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV1062


----------



## Merl

Arriaga SQ1 from the Rasoumovsky Quartet. Lovely performance from this rare set.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Handel: Concerti grossi. #4, 8-12. Cond. Hogwood. Handel and Haydn Society. Decca.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Satie, Trois Melodies (1887)

These three songs point the way for the later "white music" of Satie, where the accompaniment is spare over a long-breathed melody.


----------



## Georgieva

*Mahler: Symphony No.9 *
Indeed, one of the classic Mahler 9 recordings.
It is a fantastic performance by a conductor who actually knew Mahler personally and had a high reputation as a performer of his works.


----------



## Enthusiast

Much derided (probably by those who haven't heard it or who approached it determined to loathe it?), Norrington's Mahler is objective, eschews exaggeration and, of course, avoids vibrato. It is closer to Boulez than Bernstein but it is all his, beautifully paced (given slightly brisk speeds), phrased and played. I find nothing to hate and, more importantly for me, some distinctive music making in a work I have too many recordings of. An enjoyable Mahler 5 IMO.


----------



## Georgieva

*Franck avant César Franck*

Offertoires & Pièces posthumes
Elke Völker


----------



## Art Rock

*Francisco Tárrega: Preludes, Mazurkas and other Guitar Music (Mats Bergström, Naxos)*

Francisco de Asís Tárrega y Eixea (1852 - 1909) was a Spanish composer and classical guitarist of the Romantic period. I had encountered his works a number of times on compilation CD's, but this was the first (and so far the last) CD I bought that only contained his works. Perfect music for a rainy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns Quatuors à Cordes



Quatuor Tchalik


----------



## Georgieva

*Bruckner: Symphony 9*
(2014)


----------



## Georgieva

Bruno Walter's Bruckner is absolutely fabulous! 
1940, 1948


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Mozart: Horn Concertos Nos. 1-4. Horn: Brain. Cond. von Karajan. Philharmonic Orchestra. EMI


----------



## Vasks

*Joachim - Overture to a Comedy by Gozzi (Bader/Koch)
Brahms - String Quartet #3 (Emerson/DG)*


----------



## Floeddie

*Amy Beach: Violin Sonata, String Quartet, Pastorale Op. 151, Dreaming*


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the very best things Marriner did. I listened to the concertos Op 6/9-12.


----------



## Rogerx

*Ode an die Freiheit*: Bernstein in Berlin

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'


June Anderson, Sarah Walker, Klaus König, Jan-Hendrik Rootering

Symphonie Orchester de Bayerischer Rundfunk, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## cougarjuno

Some great French chamber music from Ravel and Chausson


----------



## Philidor

Before the German girls will make the English ones cry I allowed myself a quasi spiritual pleasure.

*Anton Bruckner

Symphony No. 7 E major
Symphony No. 8 C minor
Symphony No. 9 D minor*

SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sergiu Celibidache










If I remember right, I never listened to Nos. 7 to 9 consecutively without breaks.
No other conductor comes to my mind with whom I'd start such listening. Maybe Giulini.

Tempi are far away from the slow Munich ones.

For No. 8, this is my favourite version for the Nowak edition 1890.
(Simone Young for the original version; Furtwängler 1944, Wand/Lübeck and Boulez/VPO for Haas 1890)

For No. 7 I have several options including Jochum/StaKa Dresden and Nelsons.

For No. 9, besides Furtwängler 1944 and Bruno Walter, Paavo Järvi and Claudio Abbado/Lucerne are my modern preferences.

But for the triptychon, there remains Celi/Stuttgart.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Enthusiast

I saw this posted with much praise in this thread a few days ago (sorry, I forget who posted it) and made a mental note to listen to it after what must be a gap of two years. I also always like it a lot.


----------



## haziz

*Proms at Truro: Scarlatti, Liszt and Chopin*
BBC Proms 2022

Live at the BBC Proms: Alim Beisembayev plays Chopin’s Piano Sonata No. 2 alongside music by Liszt and Scarlatti.

Presented by Nicola Heywood Thomas, live from Hall for Cornwall, Truro.

Domenico Scarlatti: Piano Sonata in G major, K13
Domenico Scarlatti: Piano Sonata in C sharp minor, K247
Domenico Scarlatti: Piano Sonata in C minor, K22
Franz Liszt: Transcendental Études – No. 3: Paysage
Franz Liszt: Transcendental Études – No. 4: Mazeppa
Franz Liszt: Transcendental Études – No. 5: Feux follets
Frédéric Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 35

Alim Beisembayev (piano)

‘The most valuable commodity is a real musical personality,’ wrote Andrew Clements of The Guardian, reporting on the 2021 Leeds International Piano Competition. ‘To judge from the final, Beisembayev certainly has that.’ Since his victory at Leeds, this young piano virtuoso from Kazakhstan has seen his career take off, with critics applauding his ‘high-powered’ playing. In this, his Proms debut, he tackles three cornerstones of the keyboard repertoire: the vivacity and wit of Scarlatti’s sonatas, the high-Romantic drama of Chopin’s expansive Second Sonata and – like a sudden volley of fireworks at the heart of the recital – three of Liszt’s spectacular Transcendental Études.









BBC Radio 3 - BBC Proms, 2022, Proms at Truro: Scarlatti, Liszt and Chopin


Live at the BBC Proms: pianist Alim Beisembayev plays Chopin, Liszt and Scarlatti.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## fbjim

No idea if this even constitutes "classical" but it's good fun.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Herreweghe conducts Pt. 4 - The End: With a 4th


----------



## Enthusiast

^ There's a coincidence. Norrington's Mahler 4 is quite stimulating and very worthwhile. I tend to think of Mahler 4 as my Mahler problem symphony (doesn't everyone have at least one?) and there are few recordings of it that do it for me. This is certainly one.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Reich: Three Movements & The Desert Music


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I saw this posted with much praise in this thread a few days ago (sorry, I forget who posted it) and made a mental note to listen to it after what must be a gap of two years. I also always like it a lot.


And how was it after two years


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

*Hendrik Andriessen

CD 2

Love this music

















*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


>


Double-like for the cover - I absolutely love it! Far more pleasing on the eye than some of the pretentious and nonsensical tosh which passes for sleeve art these days.

Claudio Abbado seems to like it as well, judging by the post directly underneath the original one.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber 
works part eleven for the rest of today.

Sonata no.4 in C-minor for violin and harpsichord
BWV1017 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Sonata no.5 in F-minor for violin and harpsichord
BWV1018 (prob. bet. 1717-23):
Sonata no.6 in G for violin and harpsichord
BWV1019 (prob. bet. 1717-23):

with Christiane Jaccottet (hpd. - note the error on the cover)









_Clavier-Übung III _(_'Orgelmesse'_): _ Praeludium_ BWV552/1,_(21) 
Chorale Preludes_ BWV669-689, _(4) Duets_ BWV802-805 and
_Fuga a 5_ BWV552/2 (virtually all composed 1735-39):


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> And how was it after two years


I really enjoyed it (of course). It'll be less than two years next time!


----------



## Eramire156

Just back from the Newberry book sale, picked this up for .50 cents

*Franz Schubert
Piano Trio op.99

Darius Milhaud
Pastorale

Paul Hindemith
Kleine Kammermusik, op.24 no.2










The Boston Symphony Chamber Players*


----------



## Philidor

Philidor said:


> Before the German girls will make the English ones cry


It obviously did not work in all aspects.


----------



## Enthusiast

Philidor said:


> It obviously did not work in all aspects.


They are crying but not from being defeated.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: *Goldberg Variations*, BWV 988
Murray Perahia, piano (2000)

Up next:








Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1971)

Liked Solti's Mahler enough to go back for seconds:








Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1971)


----------



## Malx

Little time for listening today but will play this before turning in.

*Verdi, Otello Acts 1 & 2 - Luciano Pavarotti (Otello), Kiri Te Kanawa (Desdemona), Leo Nucci (Iago), Anthony Rolfe-Johnson (Cassio), John Keyes (Rodrigo), Dimitri Kavrakos (Lodovico), Alan Opie (Montano), Elzbieta Ardam (Emilia), Richard Cohn (Un Araldo), Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, Sir Georg Solti.









*


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn
Piano Trio in F, H. XV no.39
Piano Trio in G, H. XIV (XVI) no.6
Piano Trio in G minor, H.XV no.1
Piano Trio in F, H. XV no.37










Beaux Arts Trio*


----------



## Georgieva

Enthusiast said:


> They are crying but not from being defeated.


Life is unfair. We all know the who is the best... Without no doubt ...


----------



## Baxi

*Jean Sibelius 
Symphony No.4 
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis
(1977)*


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## sAmUiLc

Like the Youth Symphony also.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*

I haven't figured out which recording I prefer, so I'm listening to these back to back. So far, I like them both.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.4










Sylvia Stahlman

Georg Solti
The Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam *


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
William Steinberg: Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra (1962)

I don't own this since it was re-released so recently, and it only seems to have been released on CD, so I'm streaming what looks like an older release and I can unfortunately hear the MP3 compression pretty clearly. Immediate impressions of the first movement are that it is propulsive and captures the subtleties of color and shade in this tricky movement pretty nicely. I wish the compression wasn't so watery so that I could better judge the tone of the orchestra. Here's hoping that Deutsche Grammophon will start allowing streaming of this brand new remastered issue, since I've heard some good praise for it. If it wasn't so bloody expensive and if I didn't already have oodles and oodles of Brahms cycles, I would just buy it, but my heart is set on Harnoncourt at the moment for my next Brahms cycle purchase.









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1982)


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Sir Edward Elgar* - Pomp & Circumstance Marches 1-6


----------



## 13hm13

Clemens Krauss - The New Year Concerts 1951-1954


----------



## SanAntone

The Bach OVPP cantata series by Sigiswald Kuijken and La Petite Bande was one I was immediately interested in when it first began coming out. I eventually bought all the installments and it is a collection that has continued to offer very much enjoyment over the years. Tonight I am beginning the cycle again with Vol. 1.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Claudio Abbado conducts Vienna PO.


----------



## Rogerx

Chadwick: Symphony No. 3 & Barber: Orchestral Works-

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Jarvi



Barber: Medea's Meditation and Dance of Vengeance, Op. 23a
Barber: Music for a Scene from Shelley, Op. 7
Barber: Under the Willow Tree
Barber: Vanessa - Intermezzo
Chadwick: Symphony No. 3


----------



## Rogerx

Rott: Pastorales Vorspiel/ Rott: Symphony in E Major

Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Dennis Russell Davies


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms: Violin Concerto / Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
















Herman Krebbers / Concertgebouw Orchestra / Willem Mengelberg
Guila Bustabo / Concertgebouw Orchestra / Willem Mengelberg


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Hovhaness: Symphony No. 6 'The Celestial Gate', Concerto No. 7, etc


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonin Dvořák: String Quartets (Stamitz Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 10 CD's)*

Coming to the end of the early morning Dvořák string quartet routine. Today it is CD10, the String Quartet in F major "American" (#12) and the String Quartet in G major (#13). Really saving the best for last.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Armida Quartett play Beethoven & Shostakovich

Armida Quartett


Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1 'Rasumovsky No. 1'
Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 10 in A flat major, Op. 118


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

There was one cantata left from yesterday.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Es wartet alles auf dich" BWV 187*

Yukari Nonoshita, Robin Blaze, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Schreker - Prelude to a Drama
Hindemith - Symphony Mathis Der Maler 
Petrassi - Concerto for Orchestra
Gielen/SWR SO









Rossini - Overtures
Muti/Philharmonia 









Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto 1
Leinsdorf/Boston; Rubinstein


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 3

Doric String Quartet



Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 1 in C major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 2 in B minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 3 in B flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 4 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 6 in E flat major


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mine is the plain original issued CD, purchased lo~~ng time ago, no SACD and all the gobbledygook shown on the above picture.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*
> 
> I haven't figured out which recording I prefer, so I'm listening to these back to back. So far, I like them both.


Perhaps you should add this one to the mix as well. It's very good - I'm listening to it now (just the Schoenberg).


----------



## sAmUiLc

My 4th is the remastered (into HDCD/24 bit) CD.


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Georgieva

HenryPenfold said:


> *Sir Edward Elgar* - Pomp & Circumstance Marches 1-6
> 
> Sure. Sir Edward Elgar.
> What else you can do when you get something you didn't deserve?
> 
> View attachment 171949


----------



## NovAntiqua

*Pergolesi: Li Prodigi della Divina Grazia nella Conversione e Morte di San Guglielmo Duca d'Aquitania*
on HIP


----------



## Baxi

*Hector Berlioz
Harold en Italie*
_*Tristia Op.18*_
*Prélude - Les Troyens à Carthage
Nobuko Imai, viola
John Alldis Choir
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis
(1975)*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

CD 6
ÉDOUARD LALO (1823–1892)
Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21
Ruggiero Ricci, violin; L’Orchestre de la Suisse Romande / Ernest Ansermet

PABLO DE SARASATE (1844–1908)
Carmen – Fantaisie de concert, Op. 25
Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20 No. 1

CAMILLE SAINT-SAËNS (1835–1921)
Havanaise, Op. 83
Introduction et Rondo Capriccioso, Op. 28
Ruggiero Ricci, violin; London Symphony Orchestra / Piero Gamba
STEREO RECORDINGS


----------



## Georgieva

Ghena Dimitrova. Nabucco


----------



## Rogerx

Arriaga: The Three String Quartets

Aeolian Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*John Tavener: Piano Music (Ralph van Raat, Naxos)*


Before I got this CD, I would not have associated Tavener with piano music, but it is actually quite interesting, and in the style of his more famous orchestral and choral works.


----------



## HerbertNorman

String quartet of the week : Alexander Glazunov 's String Quartet No. 5 in D minor, Op. 70 (1898) played by the Shostakovich Quartet


----------



## Baxi

*Georg Friedrich Handel
Herakles
Soloists
Rundfunkchor Leipzig
Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Leipzig
Wolf-Dieter Hauschild
(1980)

-Sung in German-*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann

Joseph Moog (piano)

Schumann: Paganini Studien (6), Op. 3
Schumann: Paganini Studien (6), Op. 10

Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini in A minor, Op. 35: Book 1 and 2


----------



## Shaughnessy

HenryPenfold said:


> *Sir Edward Elgar* - Pomp & Circumstance Marches 1-6
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 171949













Henry... seriously... no more photos of attractive women screaming... Made the mistake of saying to wife - "I'm sure that I can fix this"...

Have been referred to as "Mr. Make-It-Worse" for two days now...

It was kind of funny the first 100 times it was said... Now?... Not so much... So cool it, Henry... Seriously... Thanks!


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber 
works part twelve for either side of lunch.

_Das Wohltemperirte Clavier II_ - 24 preludes and fugues
BWV870-893 (by 1742):


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm still not done with the Ensemble Gilles Binchois. This one always seems particularly delightful.


----------



## Vasks

*Stradella - Overture to "Le gare dell'amore erioco" (Chenier/Alpha)
Gesualdo - 3 Madrigals for 5 voices from "Libro V" (Christie/Harmonia mundi)
Four various composers from the album seen below
A. Scarlatti - Sonata [aka Concerto IX] in A minor (Biondi/Virgin)
Barsanti - Concerto grosso, Op. 3, No. 7 (Auser Musici/Tactus)*


----------



## Rogerx

Revolution: Flute Concertos

Emmanuel Pahud (flute)

Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini


Devienne: Flute Concerto No. 7 in E minor
Gianella: Flute Concerto No. 1 in D minor
Gluck: Flute Concerto in G major, Op. 4
Pleyel: Flute Concerto in C major, Ben. 106


----------



## Bourdon

*Friedrich Gulda








*


----------



## Georgieva

Handel: La Resurrezione


----------



## Art Rock

*Sergei Taneyev: Piano Quintet, Piano Trio (Vadim Repin, llya Gringolts, Nobuko Imai, Lynn Harrell and Mikhail Pletnev, DG)*

More of Taneyev's impressive (although in the case of the quintet sometimes a bit heavy handed) late romantic chamber music, here played by an all-star line-up.


----------



## Baxi

*Pjotr Iljitsch Tschaikowsky
Manfred-Symphonie
Gürenzich-Orchester Köln
Dmitrij Kitajenko
(SACD/2010)*


----------



## Malx

After a morning cutting the grass and giving the garden a general tidy up.

*Wagner, Tannhäuser (complete) - Waltraud Meier (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Hampson (baritone), Jane Eaglen (soprano), Dorothea Röschmann (soprano), René Pape (bass), Hanno Müller-Brachmann (baritone), Peter Seiffert (tenor), Stephan Rügamer (tenor), Gunnar Gudbjörnsson (tenor), Stephen Rügamer (vocals), Hanno Müller-Brachmann (bass), Chordamen (vocals), Alfred Reiter (bass), Staatskapelle Berlin, Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin, Daniel Barenboim.*

Many moons ago I stumbled into a long defunct record store in my town that sold some used items, in among a pile of not very interesting pop, rock and jazz discs I spotted four big fat boxes that attracted me instantly. Barenboim's recordings of Parsifal, Tristan und Isolde, Meistersinger all in very good used condition and a still sealed copy of the Tannhäuser I'm playing today. As the store was basically popular music oriented I suspected they had no idea the value of the sets, I made an offer for all four which the guy accepted - now I can't remember accurately what I paid but one pound per disc is stuck in the back of my mind.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn Church Music - Hör mein Bitten

Julia Hamari (mezzo), Jon Laukvik (organ), Christof Roos (organ), Adolph Seidel (baritone)

Kammerchor Stuttgart, Ensemble 76, Frieder Bernius


Mendelssohn: Hear My Prayer
Mendelssohn: Herr, nun lassest du deinen Diener, Op. 69 No. 1
Mendelssohn: Hora Est
Mendelssohn: Hymn, Three Sacred Songs & Fugue, Op. 96
Mendelssohn: Kyrie in C minor, MWV B 12
Mendelssohn: Lass, o Herr mich Hilfe finden, Op. 96 No. 1
Mendelssohn: Motet Op. 69 Nr.3 "Mein Herz erhebet Gott, den Herrn"
Mendelssohn: Salve Regina
Mendelssohn: Three Motets Op. 69


----------



## Itullian

Awesome set. Get it before it goes away.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Giuseppe Verdi*
Requiem

Leontyne Price, soprano
Janet Baker, mezzo
Veriano Luchetti, tenor
José van Dam, bass

Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Georg Solti
RCA 1977


----------



## Eramire156

on the turntable this morning

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Symphony no.7










Wilhelm Furtwāngler 
Wiener Philharmoniker *


----------



## Enthusiast

I've followed the oft repeated disdain concerning Norrington's Mahler for quite a while. It was like if you listen to it you should be ashamed. But now I am finding out that there is much good to be found in it and the present disc is another case in point - a really fine Mahler 1. I remember there was a time when it was also shameful to listen to Boulez Mahler but we're moved on from that now, recognising many of his Mahler recordings as belonging among the top recordings. Perhaps the same will happen to Norrington.


----------



## Bourdon

*Louis Couperin









*


----------



## Floeddie

*Beethoven: Complete Piano Sonatas - Robert Taub*

*Playlist:*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

After completing some domestic chores....
Dvorak: Symphonies #8 and #9. Cond. Talich. Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon.


----------



## Baxi

*CD9/10

Frederick Delius 
A Mass of Life
Harper/ Watts/ Tear/ Luxon
London Philharmonic Choir
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Groves
(1971)*


----------



## Kiki

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Brandenburg Concerto No. 1 in F major BWV1046_
*English Baroque Soloists / John Eliot Gardiner* • 2009 Live • SDG

Non-stopped, perpetual music → Finding serenity at heart.

Although a teacher of English comprehension could have a heart attack reading that.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Requiem, Op. 5

Stuart Burrows (tenor)
L'Orchestre National de France, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Choeurs de Radio France
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Eramire156

there is always time for Brahms

*Johannes Brahms
Piano Quartet in G minor, op.25*










*Emil Gilels 
Members of the Amadeus Quartet *


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber works
part thirteen for late afternoon and early evening.​For the final three sessions I will include a recording of the _Art of Fugue_ for piano, organ and harpsichord respectively.

In her recording of _AoF_ Ms. MacGregor places the four canons together after _Contrapunctus XI_ rather than leaving them dotted about or directly before the unfinished _Fuga a 3 Soggetti _as many seem to do. She thankfully baulks at rounding off the unfinished _Fuga a 3 Soggetti _but follows it with the second part of the two-keyboard variant of _Contrapunctus (XIII) inversus a 3_ _forma _mirror fugue (this she did by playing and recording one part over the other rather than featuring a second pianist)_,_ in order to create a bridge for the collection of multi-tracked Conlon Nancarrow piano pieces which followed on this recording. This extra piece I will ignore as I am playing the Bach only.

I couldn't help but be slightly amused by Dominy Clements's otherwise positive review on _Music Web_ of the Warner/Sound Circus reissue of this performance. Presumably Clements had never seen the original Collins sleevenotes which explain the Nancarrow tie-in, as he was understandably both miffed and puzzled as to why the work concluded with the two-keyboard piece as mentioned above. And as neither the original sleevenotes nor the Nancarrow pieces themselves were included in the reissue Clement was obviously still none the the wiser. The presence of the two-keyboard mirror fugue on the reissue certainly seemed to muddy the waters unnecessarily as it gave the impression that it had simply been tagged on at the end - surely it would have been more judicious to have had it edited out.

_Sechs Choräle von verschiedener Art_ [_(6) Schübler-Chorales_]
BWV645-650 (1748-49, five of which are known to be based
on music from church cantatas dated 1724, 1725 and 1731):









Sonata in B-minor for flute and harpsichord
BWV1030 (prob. 1736-37):
Sonata in E-flat for flute and harpsichord
BWV1031 (poss. bet. 1730-34):
Sonata in A for flute and harpsichord
BWV1032 (poss. 1736):









_Die Kunst der Fuge_ BWV1080 (bet. c. 1742-50 inc.):


----------



## Manxfeeder

Haydn, Cello Concertos

Yo-Yo Ma's playing is so effortless in these pieces, I have to remind myself not to ignore them. I'm used to hearing at least a little sense of sweat and panic from a performer.


----------



## Philidor

Next hammer.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Claudio Arrau, piano










Sir Claudio at his aristocratic best in the first movement. However, in the fugue I had the humble impression that not everything was produced with utmost clarity, which is strange with Arrau.


----------



## Bourdon

*Frederick Delius 


A Mass of Life
Harper/ Watts/ Tear/ Luxon
London Philharmonic Choir
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Charles Groves
(1971)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Enthusiast said:


> I've followed the oft repeated disdain concerning Norrington's Mahler for quite a while. It was like if you listen to it you should be ashamed. But now I am finding out that there is much good to be found in it and the present disc is another case in point - a really fine Mahler 1. I remember there was a time when it was also shameful to listen to Boulez Mahler but we're moved on from that now, recognising many of his Mahler recordings as belonging among the top recordings. Perhaps the same will happen to Norrington.


There is nothing to be ashamed of listening to whatever, it is just that the time could be better spent doing other things for some.. like sleeping rather? But some other people have ample time to explore, I guess. And of course, everyone's taste is different. ☺


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz

Earlier today:
*Dvořák: Miscellaneous Orchestral Works*
_Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra, 
Theodore Kuchar








_


----------



## Enthusiast

sAmUiLc said:


> There is nothing to be ashamed of listening to whatever, it is just that the time could be spent doing other things for some.. like sleeping rather? But some other people have ample time to explore, I guess. And of course, everyone's taste is different. ☺


Yes, indeed. But perhaps you haven't seen it - the way certain performers get talked about. For just a few it goes beyond "I didn't like that so much" and all the way to something angry and shaming. I know what I like and have no problem if another doesn't like it. But strongly held negative opinions can make you reluctant to try something just as enthusiastic opinions often lead me to give something a go.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elgar, Cello Concerto*


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, indeed. But perhaps you haven't seen it - the way certain performers get talked about. For just a few it goes beyond "I didn't like that so much" and all the way to something angry and shaming. I know what I like and have no problem *if another doesn't like it. But strongly held negative opinions can make you reluctant* to try something just as enthusiastic opinions often lead me to give something a go.


*Those are the problems of life, if a person expresses his negative opinion about something rather big he may be afraid of not being heard otherwise. *


----------



## sAmUiLc

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, indeed. But perhaps you haven't seen it - the way certain performers get talked about. For just a few it goes beyond "I didn't like that so much" and all the way to something angry and shaming. I know what I like and have no problem if another doesn't like it. But strongly held negative opinions can make you reluctant to try something just as enthusiastic opinions often lead me to give something a go.


We all have limited time to spend on this earth. And there should be time to relax and enjoy what you already have rather than keep on exploring anew. For myself, I did enough exploring. For instance, if I am going to listen to Mahler 1st, there are dozens I'd rather listen to than Norringon's. Yet just my two cents. Everyone is at a different stage of life.


----------



## starthrower

No.6
Squeezing in the first movement before I head out.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> *Those are the problems of life, if a person expresses his negative opinion about something rather big he may be afraid of not being heard otherwise. *


I think it is more that hearing something done in a way that they don't like makes them angry. And of course these are times when expressing strong opinions is all the rage (pun intended).


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Ives: Symphonies #2 , #3 and Three places in New England. Conds. #2 Mehta w/ Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, #3 Marriner w/ Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Field. Three places in New England Dohnanyi w/ Cleveland Orchestra and Chorus. Decca.


----------



## Enthusiast

sAmUiLc said:


> We all have limited time to spend on this earth. And there should be time to relax and enjoy what you already have rather than keep on exploring anew. For myself, I did enough exploring. For instance, if I am going to listen to Mahler 1st, there are dozens I'd rather listen to than Norringon's. Yet just my two cents. Everyone is at different stage of life.


Well, yes. But have you actually heard Norrington's account ... or, indeed, any of Norrington's Mahler? If you read about it you will find mostly enthusiastic critics and a few who are violently opposed but not many will write anything on it. It's like the Mahler of Boulez which I avoided for years because it didn't sound like it was for me. Turned out that it was, though. Of course, I didn't need to turn against Bernstein just because I ended up liking Boulez. I like performances that have something to say about the great works. I am philosophically against having a favourite way of doing one of the major masterpieces - the whole point is that there are many ways. I'm always amazed when someone says "it should go like this".


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I think it is more that hearing something done in a way that they don't like makes them angry. And of course these are times when expressing strong opinions is all the rage (pun intended).


Quite true, of course I was joking but with some truth in it I think. It is mainly the fear of being crushed in an anonymous stream and the many crises of today in which often the only thing to hold on to is your own opinion, although in a sense is also a shack. Everything is relative also your own opinion.
The many wars of religion are proof that the underlying idea was that if we all believed the same there would be peace. However, new divisions are constantly emerging. 
Sorry if I'm overreacting to this.


----------



## Bourdon

*If you could see it through my eyes..............*


----------



## Enthusiast

I know two accounts of Haydn's Seasons in German that I really enjoy. One is Bohm's. This is the other.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I know two accounts of Haydn's Seasons in German that I really enjoy. One is Bohm's. This is the other.



*What !!! Another Norrington *


----------



## Coach G

Hi all. I've been away from the forum for a while and have some catching up to do. As of lately, I've been listening to a lot of Leonard Bernstein from his early days when he was with Columbia records and mostly recording with the New Yorrk Philharmonic Orchestra except as noted.

1. *Carl* *Nielsen*: _Symphony #3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"_; _Symphony #5;_ (_Sinfonia Espansiva_ recorded w/ The Royal Danish Orchestra w/Ruth Guldebaek, soprano & Niels Moller, tenor) recorded in Copenhagen and New York, respectively, in 1965 and 1962 Columbia Masterworks
2.* Aaron Copland*: _Appalachian Spring_; _Rodeo_; _Billy the Kid_; _Fanfare for the Common Man_; recorded in New York, except for _Billy the Kid_, recorded in Boston in 1960, 1961, 1959, ans 1966 Sony Bernstein Century 
3. *Aaron Copland*: _Music for Theater_; _Piano Concerto_; _Connotations for Orchestra_; _El Salon Mexico_ (w/Aaron Copland, piano on _Piano Concerto_; and _El Salon Mexico_ recorded w/the Columbia Symphony Orchestra); recorded in New York, 1958, 1964, 1962 & 1951 Sony Bernstein Century
4. *William Schuman*: _Symphony #3_, _Symphony for Strings (Symphony #5)_; _Symphony #8_; recorded in New York, 1960, 1966, & 1962 Sony Bernstein Century
5. *Charles Ives*: _The Unaswered Question_, _Holidays Symphony_; Central Park in the Dark ; *Elliott Carter*: Concerto for Orchestra (w/Seiji Ozawa & Maurice Peress as co-conductors on _Central Park in the Dark_) recorded in New York between 1962 & 1970 Sony Bernstein Century
6. *Antonio Vivaldi*: _The Four Seasons_; _Concerto for Diverse Instruments_; _Oboe Concerto_; _Flute Concerto_ (w/in-house musicians as soloists especially John Corigliano Sr., violin on _The Four Seasons _and Leonard Bernstein w/on harpsichord and conductor) recorded in New York, 1964 & 1958 Sony Bernstein Century
7. *Peter I. Tchaikovsky*: _Capriccio Italien_, _Polonaise_ and _Waltz_ from _Eugen Onegin_; *Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov*: _Capriccio Espanol_; _Dance of the Tumblers_ from _The Snow Maiden_ recorded in New York, in 1959 and 1963 CBS Great Performances
8. *Howard Brubeck*: _Dialogues for Jazz Combo and Orchestra _(w/the David Brubeck Quartet); *Leonard Bernstein*: _Maria_; _I Feel Pretty_; _Somewhere_; _A Quiet Girl_; _Tonight _(The David Brubeck Quartet w/out Leonard Bernstein) recorded probably in New York late 1950s/early 1960s Hallmark Music & Entertainment
9. *Leos Janecek*: _Glagolitic Mass_; *Francis Poulenc*: _Gloria_ (w/the Westminster Choir & Soloists) recorded in New York in 1963 & 1976 Sony Leonard Bernstein the Royal Edition
10. *Johaness Brahms*: _Piano Concerto #2_ (w/Andre Watts, piano); _Haydn Variations_ recorded in New York 1968 & 1971 Sony Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition

















































































These wonderful recordings have been reincarnated and reissued innuemerable times in LP and CD form. During the Columbia years there was a hardly a Bernstein recording that wasn't outstanding practically across the repertoire. The later DG years were interesting and had some great recordings as well but the DG recordings are more of a mixed bag. The Columbia recordings are always vibrant, colorful, and filled with energy and enthusiasm. The Nielsen symphonies are both high-voltage and over the years, I never found a need to seek out alternate recordings. Next up, Bernstein OWNS the music of Aaron Copland and conducts the country/folk and jazz-oriented Americana with an authority and swing that can only be matched by the recordings made by Copland himself. _Connotations_ represents Copland's plunge into the realm of Arnold Schoenberg's world of serialism but retains all the color and rythmic tension as Copland's more popular works, almost like _Rodeo_ turned inside out. The tonal, yet thorny and academic music of William Schuman follows and Bernstein gets credit for bringing such an interesting American crafsman to light, despite the fact that the music probably didn't "sell" well to audiences that wanted catchy melodies and lush tones. Onward to Ives, another American composer that Bernstein seemed to feel close to, musically and spiritually, and Bernstein belts out the _Holidays Symphony_ with gusto despite the fact that each movment was recorded years apart.The Ives CD includes Elliott Carter's _Concerto for Orchestra _and despite Carter's reputation as an austere, uncompromising, difficult, and atonal composer, his music is not really as bad as all that; and while Bernstein brings _Concerto for Orchestra_ to the fore with plenty of zest, one wonders if Bernstein really cared for such abstract music or only occasionally recorded it to show he was aware of it. 

After Carter's heaviness, Vivaldi's _Four Seasons_ is a refreshing reset, and the Vivaldi CD highlights the New York Philharmonic's in-house musicians who shine brightly as Bernstein doubles on harpsichord. Next up, are two great musical travalogues: Tchaikovsky's _Capriccio Italien_ and Rimsky's _Capriccio Espanol_; to go with the Copland's _El Salon Mexico. _These are not pieces that truly represent the music, culture, and history of Italy, Spain, and Mexico repectively, but rather are a reflection from the point of view of the tourist. As such, they are beautifully orchestrated and vivid enough to give most people the travel bug. Bernstein's collaboration with the prestigious David Brubeck Quartet follows in a recording of _Dialogues for Jazz Combo and Orchestra_ and it sounds just as you think it should sound: hip, cool, swinging, without being too memorable, but still lots of fun. Bernstein sits out during the next few numbers where Dave Brubeck and company (featuring the excellent Paul Desmond on alto sax) take on highlights from Bernstein's _West Side Story_ and _On the Town_ in grand cool-jazz fastion. We round things out with the Royal Edition; with two choral works; one by Janacek (_Glagolitic Mass_) and the other by Poulenc (_Gloria_); and while some may prefer a more soulful and "Slavic" _Glagolitic Mass_, Bernstein really unlocks the flavor on both of these off-the-beaten-path pieces demonstrating Bernstein's penchant for branching out in many musical directions. We end on a solid note with Brahms and the _Piano Concerto #2_ featuring Andre Watts followed up by the _Haydn Varations_,with Bernstein bringing to the fore his usual sense of enthusiam and swing, without compromising Brahms' deep layers and fine German crafsmanship.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> *What !!! Another Norrington *


It seems to be my listening pattern recently to play several records by the same performers over a few days. I have been playing a lot of Ensemble Gilles Binchois and of Norrington (mostly his more recent mature recordings but I have a London Classical Players one coming up for tomorrow). I mostly don't plan it but it turns out to be what I want to hear. I have been a growing fan of Norrington over the past two years (although there are also some - perhaps many - of his records that I don't particularly like). I recommend any that I have played over the last few days as well worth a listen. Them and his totally wonderful second Beethoven symphony set (the Stuttgart one) ... and probably a good few others. Now you've commented I am going to look out some more!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Cello Concerto No. 1*

I've had this set sitting under dust bunnies for about a year without paying any attention to it. I must have had a bad day when I first heard it, because I'm enjoying it now.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bourdon said:


> *Frederick Delius
> 
> 
> A Mass of Life
> Harper/ Watts/ Tear/ Luxon
> London Philharmonic Choir
> London Philharmonic Orchestra
> Sir Charles Groves
> (1971)*


This is the only large-scale work by Delius I don't have apart three of the operas - the length always seemed a bit off-putting so I'd be grateful if, in your opinion, you can tell me whether Delius's talents are sufficient not to be spread too thinly in this case.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Shostakovich, Cello Concerto No. 1*
> 
> I've had this set sitting under dust bunnies for about a year without paying any attention to it. I must have had a bad day when I first heard it, because I'm enjoying it now.


Opinions can change so why fight over something I might think differently tomorrow…or the day after tomorrow and in the end total oblivian .....


----------



## sAmUiLc

Enthusiast said:


> Well, yes. But have you actually heard Norrington's account ... or, indeed, any of Norrington's Mahler? If you read about it you will find mostly enthusiastic critics and a few who are violently opposed but not many will write anything on it. It's like the Mahler of Boulez which I avoided for years because it didn't sound like it was for me. Turned out that it was, though. Of course, I didn't need to turn against Bernstein just because I ended up liking Boulez. I like performances that have something to say about the great works. I am philosophically against having a favourite way of doing one of the major masterpieces - the whole point is that there are many ways. I'm always amazed when someone says "it should go like this".


Every moment of life we are choosing something over others (to simplify, like going right rather than left). By choosing right you are missing what is in left. So basically we are missing things all the time. Coming back to this subject, I am sure there must be something in Norrington's Mahler you find worthy. But that is you and I have no problem with that. That is your time, money, life.. whatever. But I don't feel I miss anything without knowing what it is. So I won't bother to explore. My listening world is fine as is. And I haven't read critics for over 30 years, by the way. Let's say I fired them all long time ago. I have explored more than enough myself when I was younger and have in my collection basically everything I want in the music I care for. I'd rather enjoy them at this stage of my life. (and there are much, much more music than just Mahler 1, so how often I get to listen to M1 anyway?) But as I said, everyone's different: taste, level, philosophy, stage where each is at.. I also feel I spent enough time on this subject. Shall we move on? I am moving on, whether you are or not. Good day!


----------



## Georgieva

I encountered this recording few years ago and for me as Brucknerophile it was a very nice surprise. 
Truly, Gunter Wand's Berlin Philharmonic live performance of Bruckner 4 is great played and recorded for live concert.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> I've followed the oft repeated disdain concerning Norrington's Mahler for quite a while. It was like if you listen to it you should be ashamed. But now I am finding out that there is much good to be found in it and the present disc is another case in point - a really fine Mahler 1. I remember there was a time when it was also shameful to listen to Boulez Mahler but we're moved on from that now, recognising many of his Mahler recordings as belonging among the top recordings. Perhaps the same will happen to Norrington.


I make no apologies for appreciating his work - I'm fortunate in that I was exposed to his recordings long before I was advised that he apparently wasn't a conductor who's recordings were worth a listen. The same with Rattle - It was only after having collected almost everything that he ever recorded that someone brought it to my attention that not only was he déclassé, but even worse, he had never actually been classé in the first place.

I listened to two of Norrington's recordings in the recent past - "recent past" is code for "Can't remember exactly when but I do know that it was sometime or other" -


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

elgar's ghost said:


> This is the only large-scale work by Delius I don't have apart three of the operas - the length always seemed a bit off-putting so I'd be grateful if, in your opinion, you can tell me whether Delius's talents are sufficient not to be spread too thinly in this case.



Hard to say,you have to be in the mood for it and not in a hurry.Your question already contains a certain amount of doubt. I understand your reticence on this but I can't advise whether my opinion can be a guideline for you. 
Listen to the last part ( Kommt ! Lasst Uns jetzo Wandeln) which lasts almost 14 minutes, that will give you a good idea.
I send you a PM in a few minutes.


----------



## Shaughnessy

I had to take a break from both the forum and my listening projects as I had things to do and places to be at but I'm able to once again resume working through this one.

I always hesitate to make recommendations that have the potential to cost people money that they either don't have or shouldn't spend but I do have to admit that this is the best box set that I've purchased in the last couple of years.

Bartók:- Birtwistle - Boulez -Ligeti - Mahler - Messiaen and so on and so forth.

The recordings are exactly what I needed to hear when I needed to most hear them - For any number of reasons that no one, least of all myself,, can explain, I found that my thinking processes were not quite kicking into the kinds of higher gears needed to do the type of work that I do but these recordings have had the effect of forcing me to actually listen carefully as one transition lead to another which lead to something completely unexpected which then had the effect of essentially opening up the neural pathways - of completely derailing into train-wrecks that sense of mental comfort and complacency which is a trap all too easy to fall into.

Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, BB 91, Sz. 83

Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2, BB 101, Sz. 95

I'm back to listening to the discs in sequence as I was picking and choosing them at random based on some obscure really weird carnival freak show gypsy algorithm that made little, if no, sense.


----------



## Bourdon

Shaughnessy said:


> I had to take a break from both the forum and my listening projects as I had things to do and places to be at but I'm able to once again resume working through this one.
> 
> I always hesitate to make recommendations that have the potential to cost people money that they either don't have or shouldn't spend but I do have to admit that this is the best box set that I've purchased in the last couple of years.
> 
> Bartók:- Birtwistle - Boulez -Ligeti - Mahler - Messiaen and so on and so forth.
> 
> The recordings are exactly what I needed to hear when I needed to most hear them - For any number of reasons that no one, least of all myself,, can explain, I found that my thinking processes were not quite kicking into the kinds of higher gears needed to do the kind of work that I do but these recordings have had the effect of forcing me to actually listen carefully as one transition lead to another which lead to something completely unexpected which then had the effect of completely derailing the twin train-wrecks of aural comfort and complacency.
> 
> Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 1, BB 91, Sz. 83
> 
> Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2, BB 101, Sz. 95
> 
> I'm back to listening to the discs in sequence as I was picking and choosing them at random based on some obscure gypsy carnival freak show algorithm that made little, if no, sense.


Great box,I have most of it in seperate boxes


----------



## Enthusiast

sAmUiLc said:


> Every moment of life we are choosing something over others (to simplify, like going right rather than left). By choosing right you are missing what is in left. So basically we are missing things all the time. Coming back to this subject, I am sure there must be something in Norrington's Mahler you find worthy. But that is you and I have no problem with that. That is your time, money, life.. whatever. But I don't feel I miss anything without knowing what it is. So I won't bother to explore. My listening world is fine as is. And I haven't read critics for over 30 years, by the way. Let's say I fired them all long time ago. I have explored more than enough myself when I was younger and have in my collection basically everything I want in the music I care for. I'd rather enjoy them at this stage of my life. (and there are much, much more music than just Mahler 1, so how often I get to listen to M1 anyway?) But as I said, everyone's different: taste, level, philosophy, stage where each is at.. I also feel I spent enough time on this subject. Shall we move on? I am moving on, whether you are or not. Good day!


OK. But I'll have the last word. I like variety. I like it in types of music and it in performances of great music. What I don't like is the routine, no matter how well played or even if the interpretive approach is one I like.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Enthusiast said:


> OK. But I'll have the last word. I like variety. I like it in types of music and it in performances of great music. What I don't like is the routine, no matter how well played or even if the interpretive approach is one I like.


I'll have the last word, sorry! I have enough variety for me, not just your kind I guess. Now real bye!


----------



## Enthusiast

sAmUiLc said:


> I'll have the last word, sorry! I have enough variety for me, not just your kind I guess. Now real bye!


I read this dialogue as friendly but I'm not getting that now. Sorry. Bye.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I find the interpretation basically same as the one on EMI CD. The sound on LD is more transparent, CD chunkier.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc

Enthusiast said:


> I read this dialogue as friendly but I'm not getting that now. Sorry. Bye.


You are the one misrepresenting what I wrote. I said a few times I have no problem with what you like or don't like. I thought at least we agreed on that we are OK with different opinions. I also remember on another thread you were recommending some way about my indifference to Bartók's Concerto for Orchestra. I didn't say I was eager to get to like it and was just posting mine on the thread starter's question. My listening world is fine as is, I repeat. See this is the exact reason I do not want to engage in a conversation on the forum like this.. endless arguing and desire to have the last word thinking you (not you, just generic you) didn't pound your opinion enough. My bad, I started this one. Real bye! I am determined to make the third time a charm.


----------



## Baxi

*Richard Wagner 
Tristan und Isolde
Vickers/ Dernesch/ Ludwig/ Ridderbusch/ Berry/ Weikl/ Schreier/ Vantin
Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
(1972)*


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn
String Quartet in D, op.20, no.4
String Quartet in G minor, op.74, no.3











Guarneri Quartet*


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Currently I’m listening to *Felix Mendelssohn’s Piano Quartets 1-3 and his Piano Sextet* - all performed by the Bartholdy Piano Quartet with Andra Darzins (2nd Viola) and Wolfgang Wagner (Double Bass) joining for the Sextet. These two discs are equally excellent in every sense.

This morning I listened to *Quatuor Ebene performing Felix Mendelssohn’s String Quartets Nos.2 & 6 and Fanny Mendelssohn’s String Quartet in E-Flat* Major via streaming.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#7


----------



## Klavierman

I see that it's "safer" not to make comments regarding a recording, so here's what I just played.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 9


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Arnold: Dances


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber works
part fourteen for the rest of today.

It's almost the hour when I tend to be on the verge of 
wrapping things up for the day but I'm up for these.

Sonata in C for flute and basso continuo
BWV1033 (????) ***
Sonata in E-minor for flute and basso continuo
BWV1034 (1724):
Sonata in E for flute and basso continuo
BWV1035 (1741):

(*** authorship disputed - possibly by C.P.E. Bach)









Johannes-Ernst Köhler, like Joanna MacGregor in the previous piano
recording, puts the four canons directly after _Contrapunctus XI_.

_Die Kunst der Fuge_ BWV1080
(bet. c. 1742-50 inc.):









​


----------



## Knorf

Catching up with some recent listening:

*Johannes Brahms: * Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado 

Thoughtful, warm-hearted, sublime. 










*Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 7 in E major
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons 

I adore this recording! It's rapidly becoming one of my favorites, really not far from the likes of Karajan for me. It divided critics for some reason; I cannot for the life of me see why. But so did Abbado's Brahms once upon a time...


----------



## Merl

A really nice recording of a fine quartet.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey! It's Bruckner 7th time again. Put on Berlin Phil. with Furtwängler. I usually go for the latest recordings, but don't seem to mind anything...Isn't Furtwängler a favorite here? Wow, he was active before my grandfather


----------



## Knorf

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey! It's Bruckner 7th time again. Put on Berlin Phil. with Furtwängler. I usually go for the latest recordings, but don't seem to mind anything...Isn't Furtwängler a favorite here? ...


He isn't for me, but there are some very devoted Furtwängler fans around, no question. I will say that I think it is a very reasonable recommendation that anyone who is a Bruckner fan owes it themselves to hear some of Furtwängler's Bruckner at least once. 

A couple times was sufficient for me. But who knows, maybe my curiosity will be sufficiently piqued to give Furtwängler another go, say in a decade or two. YMMV.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#8









I prefer this earlier transfer to the later 'The Originals.'


----------



## Malx

First listen through this weeks string quartet selection.
*Glazunov, String Quartet No 5 - Utrecht String Quartet.*


----------



## prlj

This has been my playlist today, based on some other thread here ranking modern symphonies. These were all brand new to me, and I enjoyed each of them:

*Sallinen* - Symphony No. 7 "The Dreams of Gandalf" _Rheinland-Pfalz/Raisilainen_
*Rautavaara *- Symphony No. 5 MDR _Leipzig Radio Symphony/Pommer_
*Hovhanness* - Symphony No. 60 _Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin/Schwarz_
*Hailstork* - Symphony no. 2 _Grand Rapids/Lockington_
*Tüür* - Symphony No. 4 "Magma" _Estonian National Symphony/Glennie/Järvi_
*Sumera* - Symphony No. 4 "Serena Borealis" _Malmö Symphony Orchestra/Järvi_


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Malx

Last music of the evening.
*Bridge, Rebus Overture & Oration: Concerto Elegiaco* - Alban Gerhardt (cello)*, BBC Naational Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox.








*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Hey! It's Bruckner 7th time again. Put on Berlin Phil. with Furtwängler. I usually go for the latest recordings, but don't seem to mind anything...Isn't Furtwängler a favorite here? Wow, he was active before my grandfather


I have great respect for Knorf's sharp ear and orchestral experience and appreciate his comments, but if I can chime in just as a listener and with my personal perspective, I generally like Furtwängler's conducting because it's not going to be like anyone else. He can put out duds, like the studio recordings of Beethoven's symphonies, but when he's on, he's quite an experience.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, String Quartet No. 22*

This box is titled "The 10 Great String Quartets," which is a subtle way of saying that the others really aren't up to Mozart's level of greatness. The Bergs play with some degree of coolness, and I'm having a hard time connecting with their interpretation, but maybe it will grow on me.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Pictures








in Stokowski's orchestration


----------



## Knorf

*Harrison Birtwistle: *_The Mask of Orpheus_
Jon Garrison, Peter Bronder, Jean Rigby, Anne-Marie Owens, Alan Opie, Omar Ebrahim, Marie Angel, et al
BBC Singers, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis and Martyn Brabbins

This opera for me is by far Birtwistle's most difficult work. Not the libretto, as such: it's complicated, but more or less this is the story of the Orpheus of Greek myth, non-linearly deconstructed, and spun out in various metaphorical directions that explore differences in various existing, competing versions; all in all, ultimately providing a massive narrative about the significance of human art, culture, and mortality. That's all.

It's been ages since I last listened to it, and, at last attempt, I'd have to admit it remained musically rather opaque to me. Generally I'm a huge fan of Birtwistle's music, so I'm giving this another go. I'll probably split my listening of the three acts over a couple days. Clearly, as an opera, it's better experienced as a live production, but this recording is what I have, so I'll just have to use my imagination. The vast expanses of non-goal orientation in the music make it very challenging, at least for me, with nothing visual to help sustain my attention over what is happening in the lengthy, musically static stretches.

Nonetheless, I remain intrigued. Here we go.


----------



## bharbeke

Klavierman said:


> I see that it's "safer" not to make comments regarding a recording, so here's what I just played.
> View attachment 172010


Some of us do appreciate the commentary. Does Berman dazzle with Liszt, or is the playing focused more on emotion, lyricism, or other aspects of performance?


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Klavierman

bharbeke said:


> Some of us do appreciate the commentary. Does Berman dazzle with Liszt, or is the playing focused more on emotion, lyricism, or other aspects of performance?


All of the above! Fire-breathing virtuosity is probably first, but he certainly doesn't short-change lyricism when needed.
Comments are fine, but these ridiculous arguments are incredibly off-putting!


----------



## SanAntone

*Marc Mauillon*, *Pierre Hamon*, and *Viva Biancaluna Biffi* have released a multi disc set of all of their Machaut recordings. When these originally came out on individual CDs they were some of the best (often the only) performances of Machaut's long narrative songs, and it is nice to have them collected in one box.


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..




__





Schubert - Sonata No. 1 in D major,“Arpeggione” / Schumann - Adagio and Allegro for French horn and piano,Op. 70 / Debussy - Sonata for cello and piano in D minor - Daniil Shafran - 43172


Schubert - Sonata No. 1 in D major,“Arpeggione” / Schumann - Adagio and Allegro for French horn and piano,Op. 70 / Debussy - Sonata for cello and piano in D minor - Daniil Shafran - 43172 - Classical music - Schubert - Sonata No. 1 in D major,“Arpeggione”




www.russiandvd.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








- Kodaly/Novak:Sonatas for Cello - Amazon.com Music


- Kodaly/Novak:Sonatas for Cello - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony








Alessandra Marc / Håkan Hagegård


----------



## Rogerx

Bliss: Morning Heroes & Hymn to Apollo

Samuel West (orator)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Symphony Chorus, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 8 ... on ... 

Peter Mennin / Columbus Symphony Orchestra, Christian Badea – Symphony Nos. 8 & 9, Folk Overture


----------



## Rogerx

Il Pianto di Maria - The Virgin's Lament

Bernarda Fink

Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Conti, F: Sento già mancar la vita (from Il Martirio di S. Lorenzo)
Ferrandini: Il Pianto di Maria
Marini, B: Passacaglia à 4, Op. 22
Monteverdi: Pianto della Madonna 'Iam moriar, mi fili' (sopra il Lamento dell'Arianna), SV 288
Pisendel: Sonata in C minor for strings and continuo
Pisendel: Violin Sonata in C minor
Vivaldi: Concerto for Strings in D minor RV 129 'Madrigalesco'
Vivaldi: Concerto for Strings in E flat major 'Sonata al Santo Sepolcro', RV130
Vivaldi: Sinfonia in B minor, RV169 'Al Santo Sepolcro'


----------



## 13hm13

Jean Martinon - The Complete CSO Recordings - Box Set 10CDs
CD 6 :
Jean Martinon
Symphony No. 4, Op. 53 "Altitudes"
Peter Mennin
Symphony No. 7 ‘Variation-Symphony’


----------



## Georgieva

Very nice set of 4 DC

*Irma Kolassi, *mezzo-soprano
*Jacqueline Bonneau,* piano
*André Collard, *piano
*Louis de Froment
Anatole Fistoulari*



CD 1
2 Spanish Folk Songs (arr. Koeckert)
8 Cantos populares españoles
8 Greek Folk Songs
MAURICE RAVEL: Cinq Mélodies populaires grecques (rec. 1952)
DANIEL AUBERT: Six poèmes arabe (excerpts)
DARIUS MILHAUD: Poèmes juifs

CD 2
Arie Antiche (1953 recording)
GABRIEL FAURÉ:
La chanson d’Eve, Op. 95
3 Mélodies
ROBERT SCHUMANN: 3 Lieder
FRANZ SCHUBERT: 3 Lieder

CD 3
Arie Antiche (1955 recording)
CLAUDE DEBUSSY:
Le Promenoir des deux amants
Fêtes galantes I (excerpts)
Trois chansons de Bilitis
Two Greek Folk Songs
MAURICE RAVEL:
Cinq Mélodies populaires grecques (1955 recording)
Chansons madécasses

CD 4
ERNEST CHAUSSON: Poème de l’amour et de la mer
JULES MASSENET: Werther! Werther … qui m’aurait dit la place (Werther)
HECTOR BERLIOZ: ‘D’amour l’ardente flamme’ (La Damnation de Faust)


----------



## Rogerx

Lorenzo Perosi: Piano Quintets Nos. 1 and 2; String Trio No. 2

Matteo Bevilacqua, Roma Tre Orchestra Ensemble


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Vagn Holmboe, Jutland Opera Choir*, Aarhus Symphony Orchestra*, Owain Arwel Hughes – Symphony No.4 • Symphony No.5


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

*Richard STRAUSS *
_Der Rosenkavalier _‘Mir ist die Ehre widerfahren’ 
Christiane Boesiger (soprano); Cornelia Kallisch (mezzo) 
*Giacomo PUCCINI*
_Madama Butterfly_ ‘Un bel dì, vedremo’; ‘Scuoti quella fronda di ciliegio’ 
Elizabeth Whitehouse (soprano); Margit Neubauer (mezzo) 
Chor der Oper Frankfurt 
*Richard WAGNER *
_Wesendonck-Lieder_ – excerpts 
Waltraud Meier (mezzo) 
*Richard STRAUSS* 
_Wiegenlied_, Op. 41/1 (1899) 
Waltraud Meier (mezzo)
_Tod und Verklärung_, Op. 24 (1888-1889) 
Gielen/SWR SO









Brahms - Piano Sonata Op. 34 (2 piano version), Haydn Variations
Matthies, Kohn


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Pergolesi & A. Scarlatti: Stabat Mater

Mirella Freni & Teresa Berganza

Orchestre de Chambre Paul Kuentz, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

Franck & Debussy: Violin Sonatas
Augustin Dumay & Maria João Pires


----------



## Georgieva

Handel - Agrippina
Alexandrina Penadchanska


----------



## HerbertNorman

Sibelius 4th and 5th Symphonies : Petri Sakari and the Iceland SO


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Zelenka: I penitenti al sepolchro del redentore, ZWV 63


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## prlj




----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Partitas

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


Bach, J S: Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826
Bach, J S: Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827
Bach, J S: Partita No. 4 in D major, BWV828


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A minor
Alexander Glazunov: String Quartet No.1
(Leningrad Piano Trio, Shostakovich Quartet, Olympia) *

Having finished the Dvorak string quartets box yesterday, I picked another composer's complete output for SQ, for the early morning playing today and the next few days. It's Glazunov time, with the versions by the Shostakovich Quartet. The first CD is off to a false start because the first composition on the disc is not Glazunov, and not a string quartet, but Tchaikovsky's Piano trio, taking almost 50 minutes. Never mind, it is a good work. The first Glazunov quartet is an early work (opus 1 actually), but as short as it is, it is worth hearing.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36


Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1979-01-21
Recording Venue: 19 & 21 January 1979 / No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Enthusiast

The recent discussion on the merits or otherwise of the Delius Mass of Life reminded me that I have been unsure myself what I would make of it these days. This is a Pristine remastering of Beecham's recording - it still sounds a little old and has some strange noises intruding occasionally but the music comes through and your ear quickly adjusts to any limitations. It turns out I like the Mass of Life as much as I used to - or rather more, actually. My dad was a hard line "only Beecham can do Delius" fanatic and, although I have since discovered he was wrong in this, I am still influenced by this prejudice. Certainly this performance burns with ardent intensity but I don't think I have heard any others to compare it with.


----------



## Merl

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, String Quartet No. 22*
> 
> This box is titled "The 10 Great String Quartets," which is a subtle way of saying that the others really aren't up to Mozart's level of greatness. The Bergs play with some degree of coolness, and I'm having a hard time connecting with their interpretation, but maybe it will grow on me.


Much as I enjoy these accounts I find their earlier Teldec recordings much warmer, 'Viennese' sounding and engaging, generally, whilst retaining the ABQ's wonderful intonation and technical capabilities. I agree with your assessment of the EMI set. Try the Teldec, Manxfeeder, if you can. You'll be pleasantly surprised at the difference.


----------



## elgar's ghost

J.S. Bach - various instrumental and chamber 
works part fifteen of fifteen for early afternoon.

Sonata in G for viola da gamba and harpsichord
BWV1027 (prob. bet. late 1730s-early 1740s):
Sonata in D for viola da gamba and harpsichord
BWV1028 (prob. bet. late 1730s-early 1740s):
Sonata in G-minor for viola da gamba and harpsichord
BWV1029 (prob. bet. late 1730s-early 1740s):







​Sergio Vartolo includes the four canons and the two-keyboard version of the _Contrapunctus_ _(XIII)_ _inversus a 3_ mirror fugue but leaves them as an appendix after the incomplete _Fuga a 3 Soggetti_, which I suppose gives listeners the option to make up their own minds as to where to put them or leave them out altogether. Vartolo mentions that earlier sources suggest that the four canons might have been intended to be the equivalents of the four duets which came after the chorale preludes and prior to the concluding _Fuga a 5_ of the _Clavier-Übung III _(_Orgelmesse_) collection, though by not placing the canons directly before the _Fuga a 3 Soggetti _Vartolo himself doesn't pursue that line of thought here_. _Just for contrast, I will place the four canons directly before the _Fuga a 3 Soggetti_ rather than have them come in after _Contrapunctus XI _like the two previous recordings by Joanna MacGregor and Johannes-Ernst Köhler_. _The two-keyboard version of the _Contrapunctus (XIII)_ _inversus a 3_ mirror fugue I'll put before the canons, even though I tend not to think of it as an intrinsic part of the work.

_Die Kunst der Fuge_ BWV1080
(bet. c. 1742-50 inc.):


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13


London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1966-10-17
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## OCEANE

Suites No. 3 & 6


----------



## Merl

For this week's SQ thread I'm currently listening to this involving performance of Glazunov's 5th Quartet and enjoying it a lot. As you'd expect from the Shostakovich Quartet, in this repertoire, there's a warmth about their playing that feels like an embrace.


----------



## Art Rock

Merl said:


> For this week's SQ thread I'm currently listening to this involving performance of Glazunov's 5th Quartet and enjoying it a lot. As you'd expect from the Shostakovich Quartet, in this repertoire, there's a warmth about their playing that feels like an embrace.


Is that a re-issue of the Olympia CD's or a later recording?


----------



## OCEANE

This is classic performance and I like Op. 97 very much.


----------



## Floeddie

*Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari: Complete Overtures & Intermezzi 
*

I bought this CD on an impulse, but I am not disappointed. Fortunately, I sampled the work at Presto before purchase and I am finding the music to be quite agreeable.


----------



## OCEANE

Richter plays Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Organ Symphony & Poulenc: Organ Concerto

Iveta Apkalina (organ)

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Boulez The Conductor: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Philips *

Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 3, BB 127, Sz. 119 

Bartók: Concerto for 2 pianos, percussion & orchestra, BB 121, Sz. 115


----------



## Baxi

*Richard Wagner
Lohengrin
Kollo/ Tomowa-Sintow/ Nimsgern/ Vejzovich/ Ridderbusch
Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin 
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan
(1982)*

I like this Karajan Opera recordings. 
We need a nice remastered Warner-Karajan-Opera box, it's time .


----------



## HerbertNorman

Vaughan Williams: 5. Sinfonie ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester ∙ Sir Andrew Davis - YouTube

Ralph Vaughan Williams 5th Symphony
HR-Sinfonieorchester – Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra ∙ Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Dvorak: String Quartets Nos. 10 and 14. Vlach Quartet Prague. Naxos.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart/Clarinet Concerto in A major KV 622/ Weber/Clarinet Concerto No.2 in E Flat, Op. 74/Spohr / Clarinet Concerto No.1 in C min, Op. 26 


Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)
London Symphony Orchestra/Peter Maag.
rec. Kingsway Hall, London, November 1959;

Decca Studio No. 1, West Hampstead, London, January 1961.


----------



## Philidor

The first of the Vienna quartets.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 8 F KV 168 (Vienna Quartet No. 1)*

Cuarteto Casals


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## jambo

*Chopin: *Prélude No. 25 in C sharp minor, Op. 45
*Chopin: *Scherzo No. 1 in B minor, Op. 20
*Chopin: *Scherzo No. 2 in B flat minor, Op. 31
*Chopin: *Scherzo No. 3 in C sharp minor, Op. 39
*Chopin: *Scherzo No. 4 in E major, Op. 54
*Chopin: *Barcarolle in F sharp major, Op. 60

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
1968


----------



## Vasks

_Dane dabbling_

*Knudage Riisager - Overture to the ballet "Etudes" (Rozhdestvensky/Chandos)
Finn Hoffding - Symphony Fantasy: Det er ganske vist (Cramer/dacapo)
Niels Bentzon - Woodwind Quintet #5 (Members of Danish NSO/dacapo)
Rued Langgard - Symphony #6 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Georgieva

Handel: Giulio Cesare - Paskalis, Caballé, Tourangeau; Gamson. 1967.


----------



## haziz

Not sure how far this will go, but playing sequentially from this box set:

CHABRIER: España
GOUNOD: Faust Ballet Music
THOMAS Mignon: Overture
OFFENBACH: Gaîté Parisienne
FAURÉ: Pelléas et Mélisande op.80
FAURÉ: Après un rêve
FAURÉ: Pavane
FAURÉ: Elégie
FAURÉ: Dolly Suite
FRANCK: Symphony in D minor
POULENC: Organ Concerto
MAHLER: Symphony No.1 in D major (with "Blumine" movement)
PROKOFIEV: Romeo & Juliet (highlights from the ballet)
RESPIGHI: Pini di Roma
RESPIGHI: Feste romane
RESPIGHI: Fontane di Roma
RIMSKY-KORSAKOV: Scheherazade
BARTÓK: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
SHOSTAKOVICH: Violin Concerto 2
SHOSTAKOVICH: Violin Concerto in A minor after Schumann's Cello Concerto (Gidon Kremer (Violin))


----------



## Enthusiast




----------



## Merl

Art Rock said:


> Is that a re-issue of the Olympia CD's or a later recording?


Reissue. Same recording. 70s analogue.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Vaughan Williams: Symphonies #4 and #6. Cond. Boult. New Philharmonic Orchestra. EMI.


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály & Novák: Sonatas for cello and piano


Jiří Bárta, Jan Čech





*With a big thank you to sAmUiLc*


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Rogerx

CD 18
MODEST MUSSORGSKY (1839–1881)
Orch. Markevitch
1 Cradle Song
2 The Magpie
3 Night
4 Where art thou, little star?
5 The Ragamuffin
6 On The Dnieper
Galina Vishnevskaya, soprano

NIKOLAI TCHEREPNIN (1873–1945)
7–13 Tàti-Tàti*
Olga Rostropovich, piano

LEOPOLD MOZART (1719–1787)
14–16 Toy Symphony (Cassation in G major for Orchestra and Toys)°

GEORGES BIZET (1838–1875)
17–21 Jeux d’enfants – Petite Suite, Op. 22°
Children’s Ensemble of the Moscow School of Music (Toy Symphony)
USSR State Symphony Orchestra

*FIRST CD RELEASE ON DECCA


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 2 in C minor, WAB 102
Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Jochum*










This is from a three volume series that was released from DG/Tower Records Japan in hybrid SACD format and completely remastered. It blows away the previous iteration of this box set.


----------



## Enthusiast




----------



## Philidor

Next hammer.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Wilhelm Kempff, piano
(stereo recording)










I get to the idea that you cannot grasp this sonata just by being correct.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven: *Quintet for Strings in C major, Op. 29
Leipziger Streichquartett, with Barbara Buntrock, viola

Terrific!


----------



## Art Rock

*Tan Dun: Circle, Eight Colors, Silk Road, In Distance, Snow in June (Nieuw Ensemble, Arditti String Quartet, Talujon Percussion Quartet, Ed Spanjaard et al, New World)*

The opener (Circle with Four Trios, Conductor, and Audience) did not really appeal to me, but the rest of the CD is well worth hearing. Eight Colors is a 15 minutes string quartet in eight movements, many of them inspired by Asian music. Silk Road is highly original piece for soprano and percussion.In Distance is a work for piccolo, harp and bass drum, but with an Asian interpretation of these Western instruments. Elegy: Snow in June is described as a concerto for cello and four percussionists. Interesting CD.


----------



## Enthusiast

Enthusiast said:


>


Although I only got this as a download I'm treating it as a disc. I played the Mass earlier and have now just played the Hassan Suite.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 In E Minor, Op. 93*
_Moscow Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra
Kondrashin_


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Petterson symphonies, all new for me except No. 12


----------



## Malx

*Bantock, The Cyprian Goddess (Symphony No 3) / Helena / Dante and Beatrice - RPO, Vernon Handley.*

I am enjoying revisiting these Hyperion discs, unashamedly late romantic music but when the mood suits, why not.


----------



## SanAntone

Fascinating work! And from a composer I hardly ever listen to - *Luigi* *Boccherini*. *Cuarteto Casals* performs it admirably.


----------



## Georgieva

"In his music, Russia heard its present and was enlightened on its future…"


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Eramire156

First CD of the day, I thought I’d lbegin with some Dvořák string Quartets 

*Antonin Dvořák
String Quartet no.8
String Quartet no.9*










*Panocha Quartet*


----------



## Georgieva

*The Horowitz Concerts 1975/1976 *
Concerto Without Orchestra (Grand Sonata No. 3 In F Minor, Op. 14), Schumann
Sonata No. 5, Op. 53 – Scriabin


----------



## Knorf

*Camille Saint-Saëns: *Piano Concerto No. 4 in C minor, Op. 44
Philippe Entremont
Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy

Saint-Saëns is a composer I've grown to admire more and more as I've gotten older.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107*

_Alisa Weilerstein (cello)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Pablo Heras-Casado_
Recorded: 2015-09-30
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal, Munich


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have 
part one for the rest of today.

Movement for string quartet (1952):
_Five Pieces_ for piano (1955-56):
Sonata for clarinet and piano (1956-57):
String Quartet (1961):
_Hymnos_ for clarinet and piano (1967):









_Sinfonia_ for chamber orchestra (1962):









_Seven in Nomine_ for wind quintet, string quartet and harp, partly
after John Taverner, John Bull and William Blitheman (1965):









_Five Carols_ for unaccompanied treble and alto voices
[Texts: anon. 15th century English] (1966):









_Fantasia on a Ground and Two Pavans after Henry Purcell_ for
flute, clarinet, violin, cello, harpsichord and percussion (1968):
_Vesalii Icones_ - music-theatre work after _The Stations of the Cross_
and anatomical pictures from Vesalius' _De humani corporis 
fabrica_ for dancer, solo cello, viola, flute, clarinet, piano,
out-of-tune piano and percussion (1969):


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Bantock, The Cyprian Goddess (Symphony No 3) / Helena / Dante and Beatrice - RPO, Vernon Handley.*
> 
> I am enjoying revisiting these Hyperion discs, unashamedly late romantic music but when the mood suits, why not.



What image have you posted? Is it really naughty and why aren't I allowed to see it, even though I'm over 18?


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

HenryPenfold said:


> What image have you posted? Is it really naughty and why aren't I allowed to see it, even though I'm over 18?
> View attachment 172067


Just hit the 'Show Content' option as I had to, Henry. I must say that the content is somewhat mild.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> What image have you posted? Is it really naughty and why aren't I allowed to see it, even though I'm over 18?
> View attachment 172067


The disc cover - but I'm sure you knew that  - don't you have the option to show content?


----------



## Miranna




----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> The disc cover - but I'm sure you knew that  - don't you have the option to show content?


Are we allowed? People have been banned for less......


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> The recent discussion on the merits or otherwise of the Delius Mass of Life reminded me that I have been unsure myself what I would make of it these days. This is a Pristine remastering of Beecham's recording - it still sounds a little old and has some strange noises intruding occasionally but the music comes through and your ear quickly adjusts to any limitations. It turns out I like the Mass of Life as much as I used to - or rather more, actually. My dad was a hard line "only Beecham can do Delius" fanatic and, although I have since discovered he was wrong in this, I am still influenced by this prejudice. Certainly this performance burns with ardent intensity but I don't think I have heard any others to compare it with.




"Only Tommy can do Delius" ,it has a kind of charm if you are so devoted as your father.I listened to the mass because I saw it posted.In my case it is better to wait for the just mood.I will return to it later this year.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

The afternoon called for some Debussy

Suite Bergamasque from this disc









The String Quartet (I'll sneak in Ravel's also in this disc)










And the Sonata No. 2 for Flute, Viola and Harp


----------



## Faramundo

A very contrasted record; the WH Auden part (our hunting fathers), I really like, especially Messalina and the Dance of Death.
The Sinfonietta is quite good too.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Dvorak: String Quartets No. 10 & 11


----------



## Shaughnessy

HenryPenfold said:


> *Are we allowed? People have been banned for less......*


There are no forum restrictions on posting nude images as long as they're done tastefully... and, oh yeah... as long as they're not "selfies".


----------



## Eramire156

*Alexander Zemlinsky
Lyrische Symphonie *










*Julia Varady
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

Lorin Maazel
Berliner Philharmoniker*


----------



## sAmUiLc

I saw Maestro Herbig a few times (3?) guest-conducting LAPO in the early 80's. I don't remember any of the program now but the impression on his conducting remains: rock-solid and dependable.


----------



## HenryPenfold

All this talk of Delius is infectious! I had to take this double CD EMI set down off the shelf (mine's on EMI in a fat double jewel case).

*John Barbirolli, Hallé Orchestra

Selected:*

1. Summer Night on The River (7mins, 4 secs)

2. A Song Before Sunrise (6 mins, 17 secs)

3. Intermezzo from Hassan (2 mins, 22 secs)

4. Late Swallows (10 mins, 49 secs)

5. A song Of Summer (11 mins, 19 secs)


----------



## SanAntone

Jordi Savall's recent Beethoven symphony set is really good.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Merl

Revisiting Taneyev's quartets for the first time in ages. Im really enjoying hearing the 1st quartet again from this fine recording.


----------



## Helgi

Dvořák symphonic works, Czech Philharmonic w/Vaclav Neumann.

I've had this box for a while but only getting around to it now, starting with symphonies 6 & 7. Enjoying the woodwinds!


----------



## haziz

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition*
_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy









_


----------



## sAmUiLc

PC2


----------



## Floeddie

*Kenneth Fuchs: Piano Concerto 'Spiritualist', Poems of Life, Glacier, Rush*


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Kalinnikov, Symphony 1


----------



## jambo

Disc 10 from the Bernstein Concertos & Orchestral Works Edition. I had a sudden urge to listen to Harold in Italy.

*Berlioz: *Harold en Italie, Op. 16
*Chausson: *Poème, Op. 25
*Ravel: *Tzigane

William Lincer (viola)
Zino Francescatti (violin)
Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
1964


----------



## prlj




----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> Are we allowed? People have been banned for less......


XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## prlj

HenryPenfold said:


> Are we allowed? People have been banned for less......


Oh no! Did someone post the Nilsson _Salome_????


----------



## Bkeske

André Previn conducts Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 1 & No. 4. The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra w/Leonard Pennario, piano. RCA Victor Red Seal reissue late 1960’s, originally 1965


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..








Lise de la Salle plays Liszt


Lise de la Salle plays Liszt. Naive: V5267. Buy download online. Lise de la Salle (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## prlj

I do enjoy me some Adams...


----------



## Knorf

*Maurice Ravel: *Piano Trio in A minor
Members of the Nash Ensemble: Marcia Crayford, Christopher van Kampen, Ian Brown

Lovely!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

Moving on to more Mahler now, I'm up to the 6th symphony and instantly it's one of my favourites. There's just so much passion and expression, especially in the first movement.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 6 in A minor, "Tragic"

Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
1967

John Barbirolli
New Philharmonia Orchestra
1967


----------



## Bkeske

Roberto Szidon, piano : Heitor Villa-Lobos

A Fiandeira
Rudepoêma
Saudades Das Sélvas Brasileiras
New York Skyline
Carnaval Das Crianças, Para Piano A Duas E Quatro Mãos
A Lenda Do Caboclo
Suite Floral, Três Peças Op. 97
Deutsche Grammophon 1976, German release


----------



## Rogerx

de La Tombelle: Trio Op. 35 & Quatuor Op. 36

Guillaume Lafeuille, Frédéric Aurier, Laurent Martin, Quatuor Satie


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Van Cliburn, piano - My Favorite Chopin

Polonaise No. 6 In A-Flat, Op. 53
Nocturne No. 17 In B, Op. 62, No. 1
Fantaisie In F Minor, Op. 49
Etude No. 23 In A Minor, Op. 25, No. 11
Etude No. 3 In E, Op. 10, No. 3
Ballade No. 3 In A-Flat, Op. 47
Waltz No. 7 In C-Sharp Minor, Op. 64, No. 2
Scherzo No. 3 In C-Sharp Minor, Op. 39
RCA Victor Red Seal 1961


----------



## LeoPiano

I recently bought the Karajan complete Decca recordings box, and tonight I'm listening to his Strauss recordings. These recordings were all recently remastered for this box set and they all sound wonderful, especially the Zarathustra.


----------



## Rogerx

Oscar Van Hemel: Chamber Music

Alan R. Kay (clarinet), Katherine Dowling, Clark Schaufele (piano), James Austin Smith (oboe), Gina McCormack (violin), Catherine Yates (viola), Nicholas Trygstad (cello)

RUSQUARTET, Malevich Piano Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Russian Moments

Mario Häring (piano)



Kapustin: Eight Concert Études Op. 40
Kapustin: Eight Concert Études Op. 40: No. 5 'Shuitka'
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 3 in A minor, Op. 28
Rachmaninov: Moments Musicaux, Op. 16


----------



## 13hm13

Symph 5 ... on ... 
GUSTAV MAHLER
SYMPHONIES
nos. 1 • 3 • 4 • 5 • 6 • 7 • 9
Melodiya
Recording dates: 1960/70s


----------



## 13hm13

Peter Mennin – Music Of Peter Mennin


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Joining Art Rock's string quartet routine.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 9 A major KV 169 (Vienna Quartet No. 2)*

Cuarteto Casals


----------



## 13hm13

Best Brahms PC1 recording? Maybe this:
(stereo)
Brahms, Maria Grinberg , Piano - U.S.S.R Radio Symphony Orchestra* / Rozhdestwensky – Concerto For Piano Nr. 1 In D Opus 15


----------



## sAmUiLc

The greatest D894 I know


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Complete Songs without Words

Daniel Barenboim (piano)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Ralph Vaughan Williams : 2nd Symphony "A London Symphony" - Bournemouth SO conducted by Kees Bakels - Naxos Box Set


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..








Lazar Berman - Scriabin - Liszt - Rachmaninov


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1999 CD release of "Scriabin - Liszt - Rachmaninov" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





Berman was physically biggest pianist I've seen live. When he sat in front of a grand piano, the piano looked like a toy piano. The next biggest pianist I saw was Garrick Ohlsson, but he looked more like a tall, beer-bellied French horn player. Not even close in size. And Berman was the only one I saw who made the piano scream, yet it wasn't harsh. He never produced harsh sound from the piano. The Russian bear with velvet paws!


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Ravel - Daphnis and Chloe, Miroirs 3 and 4
Gielen/SWR SO









Boccherini - Guitar Quintets 1-3
Danubius SQ; Tokos, guitar








Mozart - SQs 4, 17 ’The Hunt’, 22 ‘Prussian’
Jerusalem SQ









Debussy - String Quartet 
Ravel - String Quartet 
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Art Rock

*Alexander Glazunov: String Quartets No.2 and No. 4 (Shostakovich Quartet, Olympia) 
*
Early morning string quartets - these days it's Glazunov. Two more quartets that may not reach the highest levels, but are fun to listen to.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## prlj

Whilst I do my morning crossword puzzles...


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer


----------



## Enthusiast

Three Bartok quartets. The Ragazze recordings are quite distinctive. I like them. (The cover is nice, too).


----------



## Floeddie

Ultimate Bach: String Concertos

I always find Bach to be very satisfying, both intellectually & emotionally, a good listening session.


----------



## Philidor

This wonderful music is doubtlessly canonic:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her" BWV 769*

Ton Koopman, organ


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76


London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1965-12-10
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

*The Royal Lewters

Pastyme with good company, Philip's Dump and many other fine pieces.








*


----------



## Rogerx

English Music For Strings

Britten, Bliss, Bridge, Berkeley

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


----------



## haziz




----------



## Itullian

Opus 59


----------



## Art Rock

*Taneyev: Oresteya Overture and Entr-acte, Adagio in C major, Overture on a Russian theme, Cantata for the Unveiling of the Moscow Pushkin Memorial, Canzona, Overture in D minor (Novosibirsk Academic Symphony Orchestra, Novosibirsk State Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Thomas Sanderling, Naxos)*

A good collection of Taneyev's symphonic output beyond his four symphonies - and one short cantata.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## haziz

*Arnold: Symphony No. 5, Op. 74*
_
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Malcolm Arnold_
Recorded: 1987-01-01
Recording Venue: 13 & 14 June 1972, De Montfort Hall, Leicester


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have part two
for late morning and early afternoon.

_St. Thomas Wake_ - foxtrot for orchestra
on a pavan by John Bull (1969):









_Worldes Blis_ - orchestral motet (1969):









_Eight Songs for a Mad King_ for baritone, flute/piccolo, clarinet,
violin, cello, piano/dulcimer/harpsichord and percussion
[Texts: Randolph Stow/George III] (1969):









_Points and Dances_ from the opera _Taverner_, arr. for alto flute,
clarinet, trombone, bassoon, viola, cello, harpsichord,
percussion, guitar and solo organ
(orig. 1962-68 - arr. 1970):

with The Fires of London/Peter Maxwell Davies









Suite for orchestra from the music to the
Ken Russell film _The Boy Friend_ (1971):


----------



## Enthusiast

Particularly for the sonata (the 18th) but the impromptus are always welcome too.


----------



## Rogerx

Musa Italiana

Filarmonica della Scala, Riccardo Chailly

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'
Mozart: Ascanio in Alba, K111: Overture
Mozart: Lucio Silla, K135: Overture
Mozart: Mitridate, rè di Ponto, K87: Overture
Schubert: Overture D 590 in D major 'in the Italian style'
Schubert: Overture D 591 in C major 'in the Italian style'


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

String trios by Schönberg, Webern (op. 20) and Schnittke. The Schnittke I haven't heard before


----------



## Vasks




----------



## Shaughnessy

Boulez The Conductor: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Philips

Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 1, BB48a, Sz 36
Bartók: Viola Concerto, BB 128, Sz. 120
Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2, Sz 112

Working my way disc by disc through this revelatory set - Beautiful original covers that would be full-sized if one were a leprechaun, which one isn't.

I really should scan the covers - They would be a welcome diversion from the two pictures of the box that I keep posting over and over and over but that would require a level of commitment - a degree of energy - an amount of ambition - that one would not normally associate with me for a very good reason... Just too feckin' lazy to bother...


----------



## Rogerx

Brabant 1653

Holland Baroque


Buns: Alma Redemptoris Mater, Op. 5 No. 10
Buns: Magnificat, Op. 5 No. 3
Buns: Quis me territat, Op. 6 No. 8
Buns: Salve Regina, Op. 5 No. 8
Buns: Trio Sonata No. 1 in C minor, Op. 8 No. 1
Hollanders: O vos omnes
Rosier: Regina coeli


----------



## sbmonty

Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E Flat, Op. 97, "Rhenish"
Sawallisch; Staatskapelle Dresden


----------



## HerbertNorman

I am continuing my journey through the wonderful symphonies of RVW , last two CD's of this set:

Ralph Vaughan Williams : 7th Symphony "Sinfonia Antartica " and 8th Symphony in D Major - Bournemouth SO conducted by Kees Bakels - Naxos Box Set

The symphonies of RVW are still very underrated in my opinion... There is so much to explore in them. There are a few more heralded composers that don't have this depth in their symphonic output imho


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Rimsky-Korsakov*: Scheherazade
*Debussy*: La Mer

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner


----------



## ericshreiber1005

As I wait for the lawn to dry out, prior to cutting.....

Beethoven; Symphonies #1 and #2. Cond, Gardiner. Orchestre Revolutinnaire et Romantique. Archiv Produktion.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 7 - one I've had a while and have long held in high esteem. I must play his Baden Baden recording to compare (I think it is a little less muscular if I remember rightly).


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Wind Concertos

Maximiliano Martin (clarinet), Peter Whelan (bassoon), Alec Frank-Gemmill (horn)

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Alexander Janiczek


Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F major, Op. 75
Weber: Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26
Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73
Weber: Horn Concertino in E minor, Op. 45


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner*

Symphony No.8



A health blushing Bernard Haitink, the cover is from a recording from 1981, his second recording of the symphony with the Concertgebouw Orchestra. I like Bruckner and especially when Haitink conducts it, although I also have other favorites where I think in the first place on the DG recordings with Jochum.Bruckner creates a world where some get lost but where I enjoy the great space it evoked and where I often experience a sense of deep friendship and where feelings of happiness flow through me. I love Bruckner


----------



## Art Rock

*Matthew Taylor: Symphony No. 1 'Sinfonia Brevis', Horn Concerto, Symphony No. 3 (Royal Ballet Sinfonia, Matthew Taylor, Richard Watkins, Dutton Epoch)*

Matthew Taylor (1964) is an English composer and conductor. These works date from 1985-2004. I particularly like the horn concerto, which is a nice addition to the still relatively small concertante repertoire for this instrument.


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with Sokolov 

SCHUBERT:
Impromptus op. 90
Drei Klavierstücke D946

BEETHOVEN:
Piano Sonata in B flat major, op. 106 

Excellent and charming...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have part three scattered
throughout the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Suite for female voice and orchestra from the music for the
Ken Russell film _The Devils_ [Text: Latin liturgy] (1971):









_Stone Litany: Runes from a House for the Dead_ for
mezzo-soprano and orchestra [Text: fragments of
Norse runic graffiti found in an Orcadian Neolithic
burial chamber ***] (1973):

*** Maxwell Davies allows himself a little self-referential in-joke here. Part of the graffiti reads:
*ᛆᚱᚿᚠᛁᚦᚱ ᛘᛆᛐᚱ. ᛘᛆᚴᚢᛌ ᛘᛆᛐᛐᚱ. ᚱᛅᛁᛌᛐᚱᚢᚿᛆᚱ ᚦᛅᛌᛆᚱ** 
(ARNFITHR MATR. MAKUS MATTR. RÆISTRUNAR ThÆSAR)*

When translated into modern English the section in purple can be punned into saying:
*MIGHTY MAX CARVED THESE RUNES*









_Miss Donnithorne's Maggot_ - monodrama for mezzo-soprano,
flute, clarinet, violin, cello, piano and percussion
[Text: Randolph Stow] (1974):









_Psalm CXXIV_ - instrumental motet on early Scottish tunes
for flute, bass clarinet, violin/viola, cello, guitar,
glockenspiel and marimba (1974):
_Ave Maris Stella_ [_Hail, Star of the Sea_] for flute, clarinet,
viola, cello, piano and marimba (1975):









_The Seven Brightnesses_ for clarinet (1975):


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps & Pétrouchka

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## prlj

Despite the poor sound quality (and it's REALLY poor), I find this performance completely captivating. I've returned to it again and again over the last few weeks.


----------



## Philidor

With such temperatures, easy listening is a good idea ...

*Max Reger: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by W. A. Mozart op. 132*

Bamberger Symphoniker
Horst Stein


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexandre Tansman: Sinfoniettas No. 1 and No. 2, Divertimento, Sinfonia Piccola (Virtuosi Di Praga, Israel Yinon, Koch)*

Four orchestral works by this Franco-Polish composer. Not as impressive as his symphonies, but well worth hearing.


----------



## Enthusiast

More of Staier's Schubert - a good one this.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> *Matthew Taylor: Symphony No. 1 'Sinfonia Brevis', Horn Concerto, Symphony No. 3 (Royal Ballet Sinfonia, Matthew Taylor, Richard Watkins, Dutton Epoch)*
> 
> Matthew Taylor (1964) is an English composer and conductor. These works date from 1985-2004. I particularly like the horn concerto, which is a nice addition to the still relatively small concertante repertoire for this instrument.


An absolutely superb CD 👍 

Matthew Taylor is the dedicatee of Robert Simpson's 11th symphony and conducted the premier performance and first (only) recording of the work on Hyperion.


----------



## KevinW

Die Zauberflöte: Dies Bildnis ist bezaubernd schön by FRITZ WUNDERLICH


----------



## Malx

I'm still to be found meandering around in the Opera section of my collection - today more *Wagner *I won't list all the singers as those who are interested will probably know who is doing what.

*Die Walkure, Act 3 - Bavarian RSO, Bernard Haitink.

Siegfried, Act 1 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.

















*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Philidor

No hammer today.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Daniel Barenboim, piano
Recording 1969 (?)










The first movement ... so bucolic, peaceful, soft ... why isn't this sonata called "Pastoral"?

Having said that, I have to admit that there are not so many people on earth that can say "some 50 years ago I recorded Beethoven's op. 106 at a major label".


----------



## Kiki

*Einojuhani Rautavaara*
_Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"_
*Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra / Max Pommer* • 1993 • Ondine

Fantastic! Out of this world!


----------



## Enthusiast

I've also been listening to some of Haitink's Bruckner.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I've also been listening to some of Haitink's Bruckner.


Is this a live registration?


----------



## bharbeke

*Buxtehude: Organ Works *(disc 1)
Rene Saorgin

The organ playing here is well done. Since Buxtehude was an influence on Bach, it is not surprising that the music here sounds similar in style to the latter's organ works.

One of the things I love at the end of an organ fugue or prelude like Buxtehude's is the use of sustained chords at the very end of the piece. Is there a name or shorthand for that type of big sound ending?


----------



## Bourdon

*Vaughan Williams

In the Fen Country
New Philharmonia Orchestra








*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Red Terror said:


>


Oooh...this could be just the gap-filler I've been waiting for.


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich: *String Quartet No. 12 in D-flat major, Op. 133
Fitzwilliam String Quartet 

Awesome!

*







*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bax

Trying to cool off with Bax's music 








*


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Georgieva

*Tchaikovsky 

Complete Symphonies, Ballets,
Symphonic Poems, Orchestral Suites*

Claudio Abbado · Thomas Allen
Martha Argerich · Vladimir Ashkenazy
Olga Borodina · Emerson String Quartet
Mirella Freni · Herbert von Karajan
Gidon Kremer · James Levine
Mischa Maisky · Evgeny Mravinsky
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra · Seiji Ozawa
Mikhail Pletnev · Mstislav Rostropovich
Galina Vishnevskaya
(2015)


----------



## Knorf

*Alfred Schnittke:* String Quartet No. 4
Quatour Molinari

Tremendous!


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Been a while since I listened to this opera


----------



## sAmUiLc

Clair de lune on this CD is head and shoulders above any other version I've heard (100s?). There is simply nothing like it. Oozes magic!


----------



## Coach G

Over the past two weeks I listened to this complete box set of the complete symphonies (1-9) by Dvorak played by Rafael Kubelik and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra recorded on DG between 1966 and 1977:










After all these years I finally took the plunge into getting to know all nine of the Dvorak symphonies. Like Brhams, Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, or Bruckner, these symphonies are big, and lush, in the grand Romantic fashion. I got off to a good start with _Symphony #1 "The Bells of Zlonice" _but then despite a few bright moments things get a bit repetitive and noisy. Dvorak's craftsmanship and melodic powers seem to steadily improve, though, and by the time we get to_ Symphonies #7_ and _8_ Dvorak really hits his stride with _#8_ being saturated with the spirit of those _Slavonic Dances_ that we allknow and love so much. _Symphony #9 "New World"_ is one of my favorite symphonies which I already have on CD by Leonard Bernstein (w/the NYPO), Fritz Reiner, Leopold Stolowski, Seiji Ozawa, and two unusual recordings; one surprisingly very fine recording featuring "Pops" conductor, Arthur Fiedler; and another where Eugene Ormandy momentarily leaves his famous Philadelphians for the London Symphony Orchestra. In contrast to all that; the power and precision of Berlin can be felt and though Kubelik gets beautiful sounds from the orchestra, the mighty Berliners somewhat weigh down Dvorak's rhapsodorical qualities. Still, very fine recordings, though.

Antonin Dvorak and Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> Is this a live registration?


It's just a download. I see that there is a box of CDs of all the symphonies from Berlin with Haitink. It's not cheap, though.


----------



## Knorf

*Ottorino Respighi: *_Belkis, Queen of Sheba _and _Metamorphoseon_
Philharmonia Orchestra, Geoffrey Simon

Bombastic!


----------



## HerbertNorman

Schoenberg and Sibelius ' violin concertos 

Hilary Hahn and the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra- DG


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.9











Carlo Maria Giulini 
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

I bought this for a dollar this past weekend at a Library book sale, not realizing the booklet has Giulini's autograph! There are so many great recordings of this symphony, but this one holds a special place for me because it’s hometown band.


----------



## Malx

A couple of symphonies I hadn't heard for a while.
*Wellesz, Symphonies 6 & 7 - Radio Symphonieorchester Wien, Gottfried Rabl.








*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> A couple of symphonies I hadn't heard for a while.
> *Wellesz, Symphonies 6 & 7 - Radio Symphonieorchester Wien, Gottfried Rabl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Coincidentally, I listened 2, 3 & 4 a few days ago, first time in a while. I think Wellesz gets better the more familiar you get with his music. I need to make him a more regular listen. I bought the set at the same time as I bought Toch's cycle of symphonies, and need to listen to Toch more often too! (good ol' CPO)


----------



## Mark Dee

Tartini - Violin Sonata in G minor (Devil's Trill) - Caroline Goulding (violin), Shuai Wang (harpsichord)


----------



## prlj

Eramire156 said:


> not realizing the booklet has Giulini's autograph!


Whoa! Great find!!! Congrats! I have that same album on vinyl, too. (Sans autograph, of course)


----------



## HenryPenfold

HerbertNorman said:


> View attachment 172148
> 
> 
> Schoenberg and Sibelius ' violin concertos
> 
> Hilary Hahn and the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra- DG


Although I've enjoyed AS's vc for many years, it was only when this Hilary Hahn recording came out that I realised what a huge masterpiece it really is. I even prefer it to Isabelle Faust's recording, great as that may be.


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Schmidt - Symphony No. 1 - Jonathan Berman


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Coincidentally, I listened 2, 3 & 4 a few days ago, first time in a while. I think Wellesz gets better the more familiar you get with his music. I need to make him a more regular listen. I bought the set at the same time as I bought Toch's cycle of symphonies, and need to listen to Toch more often too! (good ol' CPO)


I reckon the Toch symphonies are a wee bit more thorny than Wellesz but definitely worth having around - and yes 'good ol' CPO'


----------



## marlow

Mahler Symphony 7

abbado / BPO live


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> *Frederick Delius
> 
> 
> A Mass of Life
> Harper/ Watts/ Tear/ Luxon
> London Philharmonic Choir
> London Philharmonic Orchestra
> Sir Charles Groves
> (1971)*


I'll join you. It seems to have generated some interest around here.


----------



## Merl

A very pleasant listen and the Simax sound is clear and bright. Glazunov's Novelettes are particularly well-played.


----------



## Bkeske

Just arrived…

Pablo Casals & Rudolf Serkin : Beethoven - The Complete Cello Sonatas.
All recorded at the Prades Festival except Sonata No. 2, recorded at the Casals Festival in Perpignan.
Vinyl Passion Classical reissue 2LP set 2018. EU release. Originally released 1955.

I have most of these on original pressings/releases, but was attracted by getting new pressings with all these in a single set.

EDIT: This is an awesome pressing! Very pleased.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I reckon the Toch symphonies are a wee bit more thorny than Wellesz but definitely worth having around - and yes 'good ol' CPO'


A wee bit more thorny?
Wee sleekit, cowrin, timr'ous beastie! Have ye thermals under yer kilt?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have. A short
part four for the rest of today.

Symphony no.1 for orchestra (1973-76):

with the Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir Simon Rattle









_Five Klee Pictures_ for orchestra (1959 - rev. by 1976):









_Westerlings_ for two sopranos, mezzo-soprano, two tenors,
two baritones and unaccompanied mixed choir
[Texts: _Pater Noster_ in Orkney Norse/George
Mackay Brown] (1977):


----------



## starthrower

No.4


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> No.4


I know quite a few people who cite this set as the best Sibelius cycle out there....


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> I know quite a few people who cite this set as the best Sibelius cycle out there....


I also like the Alexander Gibson cycle a lot. I have the Vanska / Lahti too but I haven't listened to it enough to form an opinion.

BTW, I have those Toch, and Wellesz sets on CPO. I need to listen to the Wellesz more. So far I've warmed up to No.1 only.


----------



## Philidor

HenryPenfold said:


> I know quite a few people who cite this set as the best Sibelius cycle out there....


But no ... not straight forward enough ... to emotional ... at the edge to Finnian kitsch. 

Jean Sibelius: _"Whereas most other modern composers are engaged in manufacturing cocktails of every hue and description, I offer the public cold spring water.“_

That's not exactly what I hear with Berglund/Bournemouth. I like Collins' recordings. Or early Karajan, with the Philharmonia.


----------



## 13hm13

Edvard Grieg (1843-1907):
Sonata for piano in E minor, op.7

Glenn Gould - A Journey to the Polar North (Ryuichi Sakamoto Selections)


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Wee sleekit, cowrin, timr'ous beastie! Have ye thermals under yer kilt?


Should it not read,
Wee sleekit, cowrin, timr'ous beastie! Have ye thermals under yer kilt*ie*?

Scans better I reckon


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

Eramire156 said:


> *Gustav Mahler
> Symphony no.9
> 
> View attachment 172147
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Maria Giulini
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra *
> 
> I bought this for a dollar this past weekend at a Library book sale, not realizing the booklet has Giulini's autograph! There are so many great recordings of this symphony, but this one holds a special place for me because it’s hometown band.


One of my favorite recordings


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Mariss Jansons: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (2006)

Liking this recording so far!


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Disc one from this superb set.


----------



## sAmUiLc

To whoever interested, let me introduce a Dutch radio online site, full of live podcasts. They update the contents constantly, so it is worthwhile to visit over and over. https://www.nporadio4.nl/concerten


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Harrison, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3*

These are wonderful, deeply felt, and characterful symphonies.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rhapsody


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








Sarah Chang - Sweet Sorrow


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1999 CD release of "Sweet Sorrow" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## prlj

Kiki said:


> *Einojuhani Rautavaara*
> _Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"_
> *Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra / Max Pommer* • 1993 • Ondine
> 
> Fantastic! Out of this world!


Thank you for posting this! I was totally unfamiliar with this Symphony, so I listened tonight with the score in hand. Breathtaking! LOVE the use of the DX7 in this. Thank you!


----------



## Knorf

[Referring to the Berglund/Bournemouth Sibelius symphony cycle]


HenryPenfold said:


> I know quite a few people who cite this set as the best Sibelius cycle out there....


You're not wrong; I recognize and respect that many people think highly of the cycle, and for what it's worth, so do I.

But for me, this is not even the best Sibelius cycle by Berglund out there... 
(I remain devoted to the admittedly more austere, but in my opinion also more thoughtful and in the end more dramatically satisfying, CoE Berglund cycle, among his.)


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Bernard Haitink: Berliner Philharmoniker (1989)

I'm more familiar with Haitink's Concertgebouw Mahler cycle. This recording is similar in conception but with a fuller string sound, resulting in a mellower sound palette.


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is nothing like the 3rd in the series, which is an eye-opener. Still it is a worthwhile performance.


----------



## 13hm13

Arthur Rubinstein - Chopin: Sonata Nos. 2 & 3


----------



## sAmUiLc

This was my first M8, of course on LP. And still is the best one for me. Solti's approach is operatic, I'd say.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Cello Sonatas

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Francesco Piemontesi (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

William Schuman - Symphonies Nos. 4 & 9

Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Gerard Schwarz


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Ravel - Valses nobles et sentimentales, La valse
Scriabin - Symphony 3
Gielen/SWR SO
End of Vol 7 of the Gielen Editions. Onto Vol 8 tomorrow.









Brahms - Cello Sonatas
Mendelssohn - Cello Sonata 2
Starker/Sebok 









Shchedrin/Bizet - Carmen Suite
Shchedrin Concertos for Orchestra 1 and 2
Pletnev/Russian National Orchestra









Haydn Piano Sonatas 31, 45-47
Brautigam, fortepiano


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Good morning. 

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 10 C major KV 170 (Vienna Quartet No. 3)*

Cuarteto Casals


----------



## Klavierman

Excellent all around. The main works are the Piano Trio Op.24 and Sonata for 2 Violins Op.69.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Petite Messe solennelle


Marielle Labèque (piano), Nicolai Gedda (tenor), Lucia Popp (soprano), David Briggs (harmonium), Dimitri Kavrakos (double bass), Katia Labèque (piano), Nicolai Gedda (mezzo-soprano), Brigitte Fassbaender (mezzo-soprano)
Choir of King's College Cambridge
Stephen Cleobury



Rossini: Stabat Mater


Gwynne Howell (bass), Robert Gambill (vocals), Agnes Baltsa (mezzo-soprano), Catherine Malfitano (soprano)
Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
Riccardo Muti


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexander Glazunov: String Quartets No.3 and No. 5, Prelude and Fugue in D Minor, Kuranta (Shostakovich Quartet, Olympia) 
*
Early morning string quartets - these days it's Glazunov. Two more quartets and two shorter works. The fifth is actually the string quartet chosen for this week:









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


I'm afraid that it's getting a bit cliché to say something along the lines of "that was a great listen" at the end of the week in this thread, but I truly do not feel as if my time has been wasted listening to anything here. I had known Frank Bridge mainly as a name, but I had heard his piano...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..





Christian Thielemann - Pfitzner / Strauss by Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Christian Thielemann on Amazon Music - Amazon.com


Check out Christian Thielemann - Pfitzner / Strauss by Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin & Christian Thielemann on Amazon Music. Stream ad-free or purchase CD's and MP3s now on Amazon.com.



www.amazon.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

Cello Sonatas Nos. 3 & 5










This was the LP cover..









Kovacevich initially used the name Bishop, then Bishop-Kovacevich for a while and finally settled down as Kovacevich.


----------



## prlj

No. 7 as I work through the morning crossword puzzles...


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Volume 1

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69


----------



## neoshredder




----------



## Bourdon

*Dowland

Lute Music 1

















*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 & Tapiola

Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## haziz

Merl said:


> For a time, Glazunov was a member of the "Belyayev Circle", a bunch of composers and friends of the wealthy patron and publisher Mitrofan Belyayev who supported emerging composers and musicians and frequently held at his large country estate. It was for one of these get-togerhers in 1886 that the young Glazunov composed his 5 Novelettes, Op. 16 for string quartet. The term novelette was coined by Schumann to describe a set of romantic character pieces. The 21 year old Glazunov's Novelettes comprise of a suite of independent pieces that evoke folk music from Spain, the Orient, music of Hungary, the Waltz, and music in a retrospective older style. The pieces themselves are lovely, full of wonderful melodies, daring instrumental passages and are titled to describe their contents. The music of Dvořák is keenly felt (probably why I like them so much) with many having a pronounced Slavic flavour.
> 
> Don't be fooled into thinking these are mere throwaway pieces, though. "Alla Spanuola" starts as a lively serenade with romantic leanings, the folk-inspired "Orientale" goes from a lively dance to a haunting, exotic lament and the "Interlude in an Ancient Mode" is based on a Russian hymn with a little fugue enclosed in it. My personal favourite, the 'Valse', is a delicious suite of micro-movements and "Alla Hungarian" has a passionate Gypsy-inspired rhapsody at its core and then a fine coda. These were new discoveries for me and I've fallen head over heels for their rustic charms. These rich and varied pieces need to be heard and enjoyed. Try them!
> 
> Again I won't be recommending the Lyric quartet because of the hyper-reverberant recording (they play well - such a shame) or the Hungarian Quartet's horrible 1952 recording (complete with ropey intonation).
> 
> Recommended
> 
> Saint John - very enjoyable in quicker movements but not always as tight in ensemble during slower sections. Well-recorded sound.
> Casalquartett - technically immaculate, beautiful, lyrical accounts that would benefit from a little more strength and vivacity. Taken from their 'Russian Treasures' release.
> 
> *Better
> 
> Fine Arts (SWR & Naxos) *- two almost identical performances recorded months apart in 2005. Almost identical in style but the SWR account is heavier on vibrato which is wonderful in the Valse. The biggest quibble with both is the last All'Ugherese movement which is played far too slowly in both recordings. Otherwise these are very fine recordings in great sound (especially the slightly fuller, warmer Naxos - which I prefer because of this).
> *Utrecht* - judicious use of vibrato, superb pizzicati and technically sumptuous intonation mark out this as a fine recording (listen to the skill and precision of those double-stops). A little more character would have carried this to the top of the pile with the others but this is still excellent music-making.
> *Shostakovich* - originally spread over a few discs, the Shosties are in fine form and these are expressed with their customary warmth, especially in their heart-warming waltz and the sparkling, effervescent, rustic Hungarian finale.
> 
> *Heavily recommended
> 
> Hollywood (1956)* - one of the HSQ's best recordings (in very clear and robust mono) this is a total delight from start to finish. No-one gets near their wonderful realisation of the first movement which is played with both tensile strength and ideal subtlety, plus very little vibrato. Such intelligent phrasing on these superb renditions.
> 
> *St Petersburg *- in truth the Hollywood quartet are possibly clear-runners in the playing stakes, here, but if you demand an alternative quality stereo experience then this is your recording. The Russian quartet play with a little more vibrato (but not too much) and are stunning in the Oriental and especially the Valse movements. From a fine disc of Glazunov music.
> 
> *Vertavo* - from their 'Les Vendredis' disc, the Novelettes steal the show. A very different sound to the St Petersburg and Hollywood, the Vertavo play with a slightly gentler, more rustic tone, and use of vibrato is minimal. They are truly at home in this repertoire and Simax give them beautiful sound. The Valse has never sounded this good.



Thanks to Merl for pointing out this delightful composition. I am currently listening to the St. Petersburg recording and I love it. Glazunov is one of my favorite composers and I do think is greatly underappreciated. I do tend to favor orchestral music over chamber music and therefore have mostly listened to his symphonies, concerto and other orchestral compositions, but these are delightful compositions that need greater exposure.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Benny Goodman (clarinet)

Boston Symphony String Quartet, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch


----------



## Malx

The second short (24 minutes) disc of this set which features:
*J S Bach, 14 Canons on the first eight notes of the bass of the aria of The Goldberg Variations coupled with two German Songs used in Variation 30 (Quodlibet)* played delightfully by *Cafe Zimmermann *with the songs sung by countertenor *Dominique Visse.*

Previously when taking this disc down from the shelves it was Celine Frisch in the Goldbergs that I played and truth be told I'd forgotten about this second disc. It was interesting to hear the canons by seven string players but the songs were of less interest to this listener.


----------



## Art Rock

*John Tavener: Requiem, Mahashakti, Eternal Memory (Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir, Vasily Petrenko, Ruth Palmer, Josephine Knight, Elin Manahan Thomas, Andrew Kennedy, EMI)
*
A live recording of Tavener's Requiem. It did not sit well with me when I bought it, and it does not sit well with me now - that some of the solo singing is pretty bad (at least to my ears) does not help. Fortunately, the other two pieces are worthwhile. Mahashakti is a concertante piece for violin and orchestra, and Eternal Memory is for cello and orchestra. Neither is of the level of his famous The Protecting Veil, but in a somewhat similar style, and well worth listening to.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have
part five for either side of lunch.​_Salome_ has yet to yield up its bounty to me as it's two hours long and this is only my third listen. I don't expect the whole work to suddenly hand its secrets to me on a plate but hopefully I will peel away a few more layers this time around. No cheap puns intended. Really.

_Black Pentecost_ is a powerful work - symphonic in structure with the lyrical emphasis on environmental negligence and how big business at its most cynical can impact disastrously on a remote coastal community used to living far more simply with little outside interference.


_Salome_ - ballet in two acts for orchestra (1978):









_Black Pentecost_ for mezzo-soprano, baritone and orchestra
[Text: George Mackay Brown] (1979):


----------



## sbmonty

Glazunov: Five Novelettes, Op. 15
Fine Arts Quartet

As recommended by Merl. These are really fun pieces! Thanks!


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Sonatas

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in D minor (1825 - fragment)
Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in F major (1820)
Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in F major (1838)
Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in F minor, Op. 4


----------



## Bourdon

*Bruckner

Symphony No. 1

Berliner Philharmoniker








*


----------



## Enthusiast

The other Ragazze Bartok album.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Charles Koechlin*
Three Poems, op. 18
The Spring Running, op. 95
The Meditation of Purun Bhagat, op. 159
The Law of the Jungle, op. 175
Les Bandar-log, op. 176

Iris Vermillion, mezzo
Johan Botha, tenor
RIAS Chamber Choir

Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman
RCA 1994


----------



## Itullian

Various


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & Falstaff

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> Should it not read,
> *Wee sleekit, cowrin, timr'ous beastie! *Have ye thermals under yer kilt*ie*?
> 
> Scans better I reckon


That quote that @HenryPenfold used first and which was then revised by @Malx is the first line of Robert Burn's poem "To A Mouse, On Turning Her Up In Her Nest With The Plough" which reads

"Wee, sleekit, cow'rin, tim'rous beastie,
O, what a panic's in thy breastie!
Thou need na start awa sae hasty,
Wi' bickering brattle!
I wad be laith to rin an' chase thee,
Wi' murd'ring pattle! "

You really need to hear how this sounds when spoken but I don't want to post a video here and so you'll need to go to YouTube and type in "To a mouse - Billy Connolly" and you can hear a really first-rate version that gives you a pretty good idea why you would want to pony up the dough needed hire a translator were you to ever visit Scotland and attempt to engage Glaswegians in conversation.

"To A Mouse..." is best known for the line which reads - 

"The best-laid schemes o' mice an 'men
Gang aft agley, "

Here's a link to the complete works of Robert Burns with an integrated glossary translation - If you hover your mouse over the underlined words, you'll see the translation which you're going to need as Burns used both the Scots language (which is not to be confused with Scottish Gaelic - _Gàidhlig) _and a Scottish-English dialect thus ensuring that no one, least of all the Scots themselves, would have any idea as to what he was writing about.






 Robert Burns Country: The Works


The Robert Burns works archive, with full text indexed and searchable online.



www.robertburns.org





Songs attributed to Robert Burns include "Auld Lang Syne", "Ae fond kiss", and "Never Gonna Give You Up".

Joseph Haydn wrote over 400 arrangements for Scottish and Welsh folk songs.

Beethoven wrote about 180 arrangements for Irish, Welsh, and Scottish folk songs.

Brilliant Classics released this Haydn box set which contains all 429 of the Scottish and Welsh folksong arrangements which is roughly 429 more than you're probably interested in listening to give or take one or two which is a shame really as you would probably enjoy them were you to hear them. although, personally, I kind of doubt it.










I prefer these contemporary arrangements of Robert Burns songs which Linn Records released in 11 volumes -










The Irish and the Scots have a natural affinity for one another - We taught them Gaeilge which became _Gàidhlig_ - _which was them changed, altered, and transformed to such an extent that neither one of us can understand a word spoken by the other which is unfortunate as we no longer have a language in common including English thanks to their accent._

The Irish also taught the Scots how to make "whiskey" which they developed quite a knack for doing even though we only admit so grudgingly - and they also dropped the "e" in whiskey which is now "whisky" which we suspect was done out of pure fecking spite.

The Irish and the Scots would also eagerly join forces to attack England from the west and north respectively when it was threatened by invasion (whether real or imagined) by the French coming in from the east. Despite the great strides that we would initially make pillaging and such, at some point, the English would eventually turn around to see what all the racket was about and who it was that was singing and laughing so loudly. 

The English, having lost interest in the French who wasted a lot of time wishing that there a bridge or a tunnel or something over or under the 33 km of the Channel rather than actually, you know, building a ship that could withstand a half meter wave without capsizing - would then rally and both the Irish and the Scots would be rather rudely asked to vacate the premises, were given the bum's rush, and unceremoniously sent packing.. The defeat of the Irish and the Scots may have more to do with the consequences of combining whiskey with warfare and why you should probably win first and celebrate later than they do a lack of Celtic fighting spirit but that's a matter of dispute depending upon who you ask.


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> I also like the Alexander Gibson cycle a lot. I have the Vanska / Lahti too but I haven't listened to it enough to form an opinion.
> 
> BTW, I have those Toch, and Wellesz sets on CPO. I need to listen to the Wellesz more. So far I've warmed up to No.1 only.





Knorf said:


> [Referring to the Berglund/Bournemouth Sibelius symphony cycle]
> 
> You're not wrong; I recognize and respect that many people think highly of the cycle, and for what it's worth, so do I.
> 
> But for me, this is not even the best Sibelius cycle by Berglund out there...
> (I remain devoted to the admittedly more austere, but in my opinion also more thoughtful and in the end more dramatically satisfying, CoE Berglund cycle, among his.)


I too have the chamber set, but as interesting as I find it, I have a preference for the Bournemouth..........


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's Brucker (seem to be going through some Bruckner CDs and listening to ones I remember liking but hadn't heard for a while).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Harrison, Suite from the Ballet Solstice.*

This is a very attractive work.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

American Piano Concertos: Barber, Copland and Gershwin. Piano: Wang. Cond. Oundjian, Royal Scottish National Orchestra. Chandos digital.


----------



## Vasks

*Malcolm Arnold - Beckus the Dandipratt Overture (composer/Reference)
Humphrey Searle - Symphony #3 (Francis/cpo)
George Lloyd - Symphony #6 (composer/Albany)*


----------



## prlj




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, String Quartets*

I have the Melos set, but something about their vibrato has kept me from listening to these quartets. The Diogenes play with spare vibrato and secure intonation, so now I'm actually wanting to hear these pieces. It will be interesting to compare these two sets at some time in the future.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Finlandia, Karelia Suite, Tapiola & En Saga

Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartets 12 (Quartettsatz) and 13 (Rosamunde) in big tender performances.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have part six
before heading out for the evening.​In short - a ghost story concerning three doomed lighthouse keepers, followed by a potted history of Orkney from the creation of the world to the modern day as refracted through the prism of a seasonal cycle, plus a chamber miniature for an encore.

_The Lighthouse_ - chamber opera in one act with prologue
[Libretto: Peter Maxwell Davies] (1979):









_Solstice of Light_ - cantata for tenor, mixed choir and organ
[Text: George Mackay Brown] (1979):









_Little Quartet no.1_ for string quartet (1980):


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler *
_Symphony No. 7 _
*Philharmonia Orchestra / Giuseppe Sinopoli *• 1992 • DG

A bit wayward, very fluid and very slow; although perhaps not as idiosyncratic as expected of Sinopoli.


----------



## Floeddie

Joan Tower - Strike Zone
sawmill bar and grill
This is a recent purchase of a modern work that gained my attention as a former percussionist. The material is varied in style & voice, and I like it quite a bit.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Beethoven: Symphonies #3 and #4. Cond. Gardiner. Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique. Archiv Produktion.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Quartets 12 (Quartettsatz) and 13 (Rosamunde) in big tender performances.


For me, Quartetto Italiano can do no wrong. This is a most treasured CD that has pride of place in my collection.....


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: 'Unfinished' and 'Great' Symphonies

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Kiki

Knorf said:


> [Referring to the Berglund/Bournemouth Sibelius symphony cycle]
> 
> You're not wrong; I recognize and respect that many people think highly of the cycle, and for what it's worth, so do I.
> 
> But for me, this is not even the best Sibelius cycle by Berglund out there...
> (I remain devoted to the admittedly more austere, but in my opinion also more thoughtful and in the end more dramatically satisfying, CoE Berglund cycle, among his.)


I am shocked. You like the COE cycle the most among Berglund's three? You are just as strange as me!  Although honestly I think all three Berglund cycles are superb, also the individual ones with the LPO.


----------



## Kiki

prlj said:


> Thank you for posting this! I was totally unfamiliar with this Symphony, so I listened tonight with the score in hand. Breathtaking! LOVE the use of the DX7 in this. Thank you!


Glad you like it! Rautavaara's sound world is quite unique. It can be reflective and full of raw energy at the same time in my opinion.


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> For me, Quartetto Italiano can do no wrong. This is a most treasured CD that has pride of place in my collection.....


Yes, I agree, although I always enjoy the contrasts between their take on a work and the Alban Berg Quartet's take. I have also been enjoying many of the current crop of newer quartets.


----------



## Bourdon

*Mahler*


----------



## Knorf

Kiki said:


> Although honestly I think all three Berglund cycles are superb, also the individual ones with the LPO.


You'll get no argument from me! I admit, though, I've not heard any of the LPO Berglund Sibelius... 

In other news:

*Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 8 in C minor
Wiener Philharmoniker, Carl Schuricht 

Someone in one of the numerous Bruckner threads mentioned this as a favorite, and it is for me as well.


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday I listened to Gielen's Testament Berlin recording of Mahler 7 and very good it was. Today I listened to his more recent Baden Baden recording. Both are products of their time and are quite different. I think I prefer the more flowing approach of this one to the earlier one.


----------



## Philidor

Hammer & Rosen ...

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Charles Rosen, piano










Yes, that's a first movement of op. 106 ...


----------



## Enthusiast

Before putting this back on the shelves I had to hear the last quartet (#15, D887), which is perhaps the pearl of the set - it is glorious, anyway.


----------



## Shaughnessy

I have to take occasional breaks from the Boulez set as I just cannot find the time to listen to three to four full movements without interruption - By the time I get off the phone or finish whatever random threats I'm forced to make to get people to stop talking and get out of my office so that I can do whatever it is that I'm actually being paid to do, I often lose that sense of listening to a unified composition whose sum is meant to be greater than its parts.

I'll alternate between the two and stick exclusively with them for if my listening projects become too wide it's too easy to lose track of where, what, and where - the compositions tend to blend into one another, and I find myself in a position in which I'm not entirely certain what I just listened to, what I am currently listening to, and what I'm going to listen to. It's easier for me to find 15 to 20 minutes of break-time throughout a 12 hour day rather than being able to carve out 60 plus minutes.

Warner Classics is never going to be mistaken for DG or Decca - They're strong on concepts and weak on execution - but it's the music that counts - There really is a significant amount of contemporary string quartets that you'll not find elsewhere that are definitely worth a listen.

*Berg: String Quartet, Op. 3*

*Berg: Lyric Suite - for string quartet (1926)*


----------



## Malx

Shaughnessy said:


> The defeats may have more to do with the consequences of having invented whiskey and why you should probably win first and celebrate later than they do a lack of Celtic fighting spirit but that's a matter of dispute depending upon who you ask.


I had heard from a fairly secure historical source (my grandfather) that the real issue was the Scots army couldn't get access to morning rolls and square sausage, and thats without mentioning haggis - and as we all know an army marches on its stomach.
On the issue of dropping the 'e' from Whiskey, that was probably an early indicator that the Scots weren't likely to take to 'e' mail, 'e' commerce or whatever. We did however they did get the hang of 'e's as suggested by that fine Aberdeen band the Shamen .

A'm noo awa' tae listen tae some Hamish MacCunn.










Hopefully we are back on thread


----------



## Philidor

Shaughnessy said:


> By the time I get off the phone or finish whatever random threats I'm forced to make to get people to stop talking and get out of my office and do whatever it is that they're actually paying me to do,


 Sounds familiar in some way ...


Shaughnessy said:


> The set was on sale - The packaging was first-class as always - and I was able to add a significant number of recordings that merited a listen that I had yet to acquire.


Congratulations to this set! I have almost all recordings as individual CDs, and they are at the core of my string quartet listening favourites.


----------



## sAmUiLc

She started having some problem around the time of this performance.


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, Petrushka & The Rite of Spring - Columbia SO, Igor Stravinsky.*

CD2 of the box below.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

Personally, I like Rosbaud's take on Mahler. It has a sense of momentum without unnecessary dawdling on details. Of course, I ordered this while I was at the beach, so this set also comes with great memories.
\


----------



## Malx

*Mathias, String Quartet No 2 - The Medea Quartet.*

I hadn't played anything from this disc for a while - tonights as good as any to rectify that oversight.

*Edit* - I let the disc run on and listened to the third quartet.


----------



## Kiki

*Robert Schumann*
_Symphony No. 4_
*Staatskapelle Dresden / Giuseppe Sinopoli* • 1993 • DG

Sometimes fluid, sometimes elegant, sometimes obsessed with articulation, and of course very slow. Interestingly idiosyncratic I say.


----------



## Eramire156

*Franz Schmidt 
Symphony no. 4 in C major











Zubin Mehta
Wiener Philharmoniker *


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jim prideaux

For one reason or another listening has been limited for a while now......but back with Brahms.

Symphonies 2 and 3-Jansons and the BRSO

Haydn Variations and 2nd Symphony-Gielen and the SWR SO.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Malx

Having just opened a bottle of Orkney Dark Island Ale - I wondered what disc should I play next.

*Maxwell Davis, Naxos Quartet No 2 - Maggini Quartet.*

As a nice contrast to the smooth, chocolately slightly nutty flavours of the ale, I find Maxwell Davis's Naxos quartets can be a little thornier at times but I am persevering with them a couple at a time. I am still getting to know Nos 1 & 2 but I am starting to understand them better, slowly slowly seems to be working for me.


----------



## Eramire156

digging through my LPs, I’ll save the Bruckner for another day.

*Gustav Mahler
Kindertotenlieder











Kathleen Ferrier

Bruno Walter
Vienna Philharmonic *


----------



## Bachtoven 1

It's hard to imagine these being played much better.


----------



## prlj

I revisit this every few months, and it always sounds like nothing I remember from the previous spin.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Bernard Haitink: Berliner Philharmoniker (1992)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1978)


----------



## pmsummer

LA SPAGNA
_Dances from the Spanish Renaissance_
*Various and Sundry Composers*
Capella de Ministrers
Carles Magraner - director
_
CDM_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> I had heard from a fairly secure historical source (my grandfather) that the real issue was the Scots army couldn't get access to morning rolls and square sausage, and thats without mentioning haggis - and as we all know an army marches on its stomach.
> On the issue of dropping the 'e' from Whiskey, that was probably an early indicator that the Scots weren't likely to take to 'e' mail, 'e' commerce or whatever. We did however they did get the hang of 'e's as suggested by that fine Aberdeen band the Shamen .
> 
> A'm noo awa' tae listen tae some Hamish MacCunn.
> 
> Hopefully we are back on thread


Ha ha. Good one. It's posts like this which make me celebrate the fact that I am a citizen of Great Britain and Northern Ireland (whatever Malx's stance is on Scottish independence, which I am not prodding him for).


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone

I wasn't aware of this newish Shostakovich cycle by *Mark Wigglesworth* and the Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra. But after sampling three of the symphonies (8, 9, & 12) I am impressed.


----------



## Bruce

Today on my schedule we can find the following works: 































*Rimsky-Korsakov *- Song of Oleg the Wise, Op. 58 - Dmitri Kortchak (tenor); Nikolai Didenko (bass); Vladimir Ziva/Chorus of the Moscow Academy of Choral Art, Moscow SO

I found the tenor a little too far forward in this recording, making him sound rather strident at times. Nonetheless, I found it a very enjoyable cantata. 

*Morthenson *- 1984 for electronic instruments, tape and orchestra - I'm not sure who the artists on this are. It was an Amazon download, and on Amazon, artists are oftentimes uncredited on these large complilations. According to Spotify, The Swedish RSO performs, with artists Mats Persson, Kristine Scholz (who appears to be a pianist), and Hans-Ola Ericsson. 

It's a rather interesting piece; the orchestra doesn't have much to do it seems. Electronic instruments seem to perponderate. 

*Tansman *- Symphony No. 8 - Oleg Caetani/Melbourne SO

*Zechlin *- Music for Orchestra - Günther Herbig/Berlin SO


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7
New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## jambo

I came across some renditions of Alkan on YouTube and had to listen to some of his enormous studies again. Nothing else like it.

*Alkan: *12 Études dans les tons mineurs, Op. 39 - No. 8. Concerto I
*Alkan: *12 Études dans les tons mineurs, Op. 39 - No. 9. Concerto II
*Alkan: *12 Études dans les tons mineurs, Op. 39 - No. 10. Concerto III
*Alkan: *12 Études dans les tons mineurs, Op. 39 - No. 11. Ouverture
*Alkan: *12 Études dans les tons mineurs, Op. 39 - No. 12. Le festin d'Ésope

Vincent Maltempo (piano)
1989


----------



## sAmUiLc

Walton: Violin Concerto
Midori Goto / Royal Liverpool PO / Vasily Petrenko
live.. on CD-R


----------



## N Fowleri

Beethoven: String Trios Op. 9 by Trio Zimmermann on BIS


----------



## prlj

Symphony No 1 and _Chorali_ tonight, after discovering this wonderful composer recently via his 7th.


----------



## sAmUiLc

revised Deryck Cooke performing edition 

As far as the completed M10 is concerned, Levine/Philadelphia Orch. rules (the original issue, not the one in the box set which is domesticated by squashing the original huge dynamic range). But that one needs a pretty good equipment to get the full benefit of the awesome recording. The rest only compete for the distant 2nd which to me would be Wyn Morris/New Philharmonia. The one I posted just recently - Gielen and this one are pretty decent, though. I can't stand either one by Rattle and find the Chailly's a bore.


----------



## jambo

Although I love Brendel's Schubert cycles, Kempff is also right up there for me. Very beautifully interpreted and played, lots of emotion and thought. Brendel can be a little too jaunty at times.

*Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 4 in A minor, D 537
*Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 2 in C major, D 279 (fragments)
*Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 1 in E major, D 157 (fragments)

Wilhelm Kempff (piano)
1968


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone

The Arcadia Quartet appears to be recording a complete cycle of the Weinberg string quartets, which will be the third traversal of these works. Quatuor Danel's was the first complete set, and the Silesian SQ has almost completed theirs, lacking a handful of the remaining quartets.






IMO there can never be too many sets of these quartets, and I am looking forward to the completion of these latter two cycles.


----------



## Rogerx

Guillaume Dufay


Guillaume Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale

Diabolus in Musica, Antoine Guerber


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..





Mendelssohn: Piano Works by Irina Mejoueva on Amazon Music - Amazon.com


Check out Mendelssohn: Piano Works by Irina Mejoueva on Amazon Music. Stream ad-free or purchase CD's and MP3s now on Amazon.com.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Bruce

Later on, I'll be starting an opera by Verdi, though it'll probably have to wait until tomorrow for the final acts. 










A very old recording, and it shows. It's been cleaned up nicely, though there are a few bits of pretty bad distortion. The singing, however, is top shelf. Besides Callas, the other principals are: 
Giorgio Kokolios-Bardi (tenor) 
Enzo Mascherini (baritone) 
Boris Christoff (bass)

Downloaded from Amazon a few years ago for 99¢ per act. Well worth it!


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Fauré & Duruflé: Requiems


----------



## Rogerx

[/url]




Leonardo Leo: Sacred Works

Ulrike Hofbauer

ensemble &cetera

Durante, F: Concerto No. 4 in E minor
Leo: Concerto No. 4 in E minor
Leo: Il figliuol prodigo
Leo: Lezione del Giovedi Santo
Leo: Salve Regina in C minor
Leo: Salve Regina in F major
Leo: Toccata No. 14 in C minor for harpsichord
Leo: Toccata No. 2 for Harpsichord in G minor


----------



## sAmUiLc

Prokofiev VC1


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 11 E-flat major KV 171 (Vienna Quartet No. 4)*

Cuarteto Casals


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Orchestral Works 1

Orchestre National de l‘O.R.T.F., Jean Martinon


Debussy: Berceuse héroïque
Debussy: Images for orchestra, L. 122
Debussy: Jeux - Poème dansé
Debussy: La Mer
Debussy: Marche Écossaise
Debussy: Musiques pour Le Roi Lear
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Debussy: Printemps, suite for piano 4 hands or orchestra, L. 61
Debussy: Trois Nocturnes


----------



## sAmUiLc

Before I got this I compared it to Neeme Järvi's on Chados. I surely preferred this, and was much cheaper also.


----------



## neoshredder

Brahms Symphony 1 and Symphony 2


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Schoenberg - Pelleas und Melisande, Chamber Symphony, A Survivor from Warsaw, Modern Psalm
Gielen/Stuttgart RSO
Great stuff









Beethoven - Diabelli Variations
Uchida


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexander Glazunov: String Quartets No.6 and No. 7 (Shostakovich Quartet, Olympia) 
*
Early morning string quartets - these days it's Glazunov. Two more quartets to finish the numbered quartets. One more (novelettes, c/w String quintet) scheduled for tomorrow, and then I'll see which composer gets to kick off my daily listening from Sunday onward.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Richard Strauss*
_Eine Alpensinfonie_
*Staatskapelle Dresden / Giuseppe Sinopoli* • 1993 Live • DG

It's like, a poker-face man watching a natural history film on an expensive TV in an air-conditioned room.

Glorious sound for sure. It does not feel real though.

Also that Sinopoli thing about giving every note in a long slow phrase equal weight and rigid length really takes some getting used to.

Until the terrifying storm comes when he starts worrying about his TV getting wet for real. 

It really comes alive starting there, even in the sunset and the evening that follow.

Strange.

Stranger still is that this is one of faster Alpensinfonies that I've got, yet it feels slow.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#1


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven

Symphony No. 5 & 7








*


----------



## Floeddie

*Sill: Symphony No.1 / Ellington: Suite From The River*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Cello Sonatas Volume 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 No. 2
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" for Cello and Piano, Op. 66
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "See the conquering hero comes" for Cello and Piano, WoO 45
Beethoven: Variations (7) on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen", for Cello and Piano, WoO 46


----------



## NovAntiqua

*Weiss*

Silvius Leopold Weiss | Prelude Weiss 17
Silvius Leopold Weiss | Chaconne form the Sonata Weiss SW10
Silvius Leopold Weiss | Sonatas Weiss SW48
Silvius Leopold Weiss | Sonatas Weiss SW49
Silvius Leopold Weiss | Fantasia Weiss SW9 

Alberto Crugnola, lute


----------



## Montarsolo

A quiet day at the office. I listen to Verdi's Nabucco under Gardelli on Spotify.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mendelssohn in E minor


----------



## Bourdon

*Debussy

Preludes Book 1








*


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Bruckner 9*

VPO, Herbert von Karajan
Deutsche Grammophon.

Recorded live 25th July 1976 Salzburg Austria
Performance duration: 59 minutes, 43 seconds

I have been totally captivated by this performance. Karajan's BPO 1966 & 1975 studio recordings are superb and up with the very best recordings available, but this 1976 live disc just nicks for me. Probably helped by the most intense, powerful and propulsive scherzo ever recorded.

In fact this is my favourite performance of Bruckner 9, all comers included - as marvellous as Furtwængler's October 1944, Wand, Giulini and Walter's 1959 Columbia symphony are, this is (for now!) my desert island B9.

Grab it if you can, but it's a bit pricey these days on Amazon. No serious fan of Bruckner or lover of this symphony should be without it.


----------



## Merl

The Fitzwilliam rarely put a foot wrong in their Shosty cycle. The 1st quartet is no different in that respect.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 6

Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler: Piano Quartet in A major (single movement)
Alexander Lonquich / Patricia Kopatchinskaja / Antoine Tamestit / Nicolas Altstaedt
live.. on CD-R


----------



## jim prideaux

In my earlier post I mentioned a hiatus regarding my listening....I had been in Italy and then returned to a really distracting experience with the virus and listening was proving 'difficult'......but now!

Mackerras and the RLPO performing Beethoven's 4th and 6th symphonies......

Following on from Brahms' last night I feel fully 'restored'


----------



## haziz




----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have part seven.
for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.2 for orchestra (1980):









_Lullabye For Lucy_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: George Mackay Brown] (1981):









_Sinfonia Concertante_ for flute, oboe, clarinet,
bassoon, horn, strings and timpani (1982):









_Into the Labyrinth_ - cantata for tenor and chamber orchestra
[Text: George Mackay Brown] (1983):


----------



## Montarsolo

Time for Josef Suk jr.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 4


Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek
Recorded: 2012-12-14
Recording Venue: Rudolfinum, Dvorák Hall, Prague


----------



## OCEANE

Have been absent for few days.....

It's great to resume the listening..


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Boulez The Conductor: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Philips*

Bartók: Rhapsody for Violin & Orchestra No. 1, BB 94b, Sz. 87 

Bartók: Rhapsody for Violin & Orchestra No. 2, BB 96b, Sz. 90


----------



## jim prideaux

Jarvi in Gothenburg......

Berwald, Symphonies 1-4.

Inventive, attractive, reminiscent of Schubert and even rather 'witty'....how these works remain relatively 'marginalised' remains a mystery tp me.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Alban Berg Quartet - The Complete Recordings*

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor 'The Rider'

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'


----------



## sbmonty

Kokkonen: String Quartet No. 1
Sibelius Academy String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart, Du Puy & Weber: Bassoon Concertos

Bram van Sambeek (bassoon), Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Alexei Ogrintchouk


----------



## jambo

Easily my favourite work by Richard Strauss, and a great rendition from Karajan and the BPO.

*R. Strauss: *An Alpine Symphony, Op. 64

Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker
1980


----------



## Enthusiast

Mellow can work very well with Mozart.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Dvorak: Complete Piano Trios. Cd #1. Op. 21 and Op 26. Beaux Arts Trio. Philips. First listen.


----------



## prlj

One of the first CDs I ever purchased...still one of my favorite 9ths, even if for just sentimental reasons.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Sympony No. 5*

Asahina with the Osaka Phil. This recording emphasizes the majestic side of this piece: slow and big-boned. The engineering makes the orchestra sound a little muddy. Some people say this is a great interpretation. I'm still reserving judgment.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann – Chamber Music with Piano

Hrachya Avanesyan (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Alexander Chaushian (cello), Diemut Poppen (viola), Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47


----------



## Floeddie

Ralph Vaughan Williams: Riders to the Sea ☸ Flos Campi

Thanks to OP for sharing.


----------



## OCEANE

Saint Saens- Cello Concerto


----------



## Enthusiast

The two Brahms cello sonatas.


----------



## Philidor

Some keyboard music.

*Per Nørgård: Orgelbogen (Organ Book) *

Jens E. Christensen
Organ by Andersen in "Our Saviour's Church", Copenhagen (IV/58)


----------



## Vasks

*Auber - Overture to "L'Enfant prodigue" (Anderson/Sterling)
Chabrier - Il est un vieux chant de Boheme from "Le Roi malgre lui" (Dessay/EMI)
Farrenc - Piano Quintet #1 (Schubert Ensemble of London/ASV)
Saint-Saens - Prelude to Act IV to "Andromaque" (Markl/Naxos)*


----------



## MrTortoise

*Beethoven - Piano Trios Op 1 and Op. 11*

Van Baerle Trio
Hannes Minnaar, piano
Maria Milstein, violin
Gideon Den Herder, cello

Great playing from this youthful trio. The Presto Finale of Op. 1 No. 2 is fantastic!


----------



## Philidor

The Quartet of the Week.

*Aleksandr Glasunov: String Quartet No. 5 D Minor op. 70*

Shostakovich Quartet


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bruckner: Symphony #4. Cond. By the Zen Master aka Celibidache, Munchner Philharmoniker. EMI Classics.


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Péchés de vieillesse

Aldo Ciccolini (piano)



Rossini: Péchés de vieillesse: Vol. 6, Album pour les enfants dégourdis


----------



## Enthusiast

I often feel that the 6th ("Little") is the weak spot in Schubert symphony sets but Norrington's old one was excellent. I played it with the 8th (Unfinished) which is also a pretty good account IMO.


----------



## jambo

Finally getting around to more of the fantastic Masur box after some diversions.

*Beethoven: *Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61

*Sibelius: *Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
*Sibelius: *Finlandia, Op. 26
*Sibelius: *Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22 - II. The Swan of Tuonela
*Sibelius: *Karelia Overture, Op. 10

Yehudi Menuhin (violin) [Beethoven]
Thomas Zehetmair (violin) [Sibelius]
Holger Landmann (english horn) [Sibelius]
Kurt Masur
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, The Walk to the Paradise Garden, Etc.*

I'm listening to whatever is on Disk 2 of this set, just letting it play unintentionally.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 10

performing version by Deryck Cooke

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Philidor

Next hammer. With nice finale.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Rudolf Serkin, piano










A little to reserved in the first movement for my taste, but the finale is marvellous.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Stockhausen: Helicopter string quartet. Arditti String Quartet. Montaigne Auvidis. Then probably some X-Files reruns.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Charles Ives*
Orchestral Set 1: Three Places in New England
A Symphony: New England Holidays
They are There!

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
David Zinman
Argo 1996


----------



## Bourdon

*Tchaikovsky



No time like the present to listen to the Nutcracker*

The upper edition has the better sound in my opinion, the lower one is a later remastering with a slightly brighter sound that is further away than what you hear in the Concertgebouw.
Of course both are with the Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

The K 563 Divertimento is actually an extended and sublime string trio - a perfect work for the Grumiaux Trio to shine.


----------



## 13hm13

Ernst Pepping: Deutsche Messe (1938)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have part eight for
the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

_Sinfonietta Accademica_ for chamber orchestra (1983):









Symphony no.3 for orchestra (1984):









_An Orkney Wedding, with Sunrise_ for orchestra,
with bagpipes for the finale (1985):

with George MacIlwham (bagpipes) and the Royal
Philharmonic Orchestra/Sir Peter Maxwell Davies









_One Star, at Last_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: George Mackay Brown] (1984):
_House Of Winter_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: George Mackay Brown] (1986):
_Sea Runes_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: George Mackay Brown] (1986):









_Little Quartet no.2_ for string quartet - reconstructed after
original score was lost (orig. 1977 - recons. 1987):


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

After listening to Salome on wednesday, following up with its natural successor


----------



## Malx

*Wagner, Götterdämmerung Acts 1 & 2 - Soloists, Staatskapelle Dresden, Marek Janowski.*

Discs 11 & 12, bar two tracks, from the box below.

Edit: added Act 2 - pretty much all of disc 13 - Act 3 will have to wait until tomorrow, I can't deal with too much excitement in one day,


----------



## Art Rock

*Adolphus Hailstork: Symphony No.1, 3 Spirituals for Orchestra, An American Port of Call, Fanfare on Amazing Grace, Whitman's Journey (Virginia Symphony Orchestra and Chorus, JoAnn Falletta, Kevin Deas, Naxos)*

Adolphus Hailstork (1941) is an American composer. I had never heard of him, but his second symphony is doing well in a symphonies game I'm running, so I decided to check him out. Fortunately two of his CD's are complete on YouTube. The first symphony (1988) may be old fashioned, but it is a pleasant piece that has the right mix of melodies, rhythm and vivid instrumentation. The Three spirituals (2005, originally for organ) are in a similar style. An American Port of Call (1985) is the oldest work in the CD, but actually sounds a bit more modern than the others - as well, as clearly American. The Fanfare (2003) is a short filler, but the final work on the CD, Whitman's Journey 1 "Launch Out On Endless Seas" (2005), is a substantial hymn for orchestra, chorus and baritone on texts by Walt Whitman. A fun CD, and I look forward to hearing the second and third symphonies tomorrow.


----------



## Eramire156

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Symphony no.13 “Babi Yar”*










*Artur Eizen 

Kiril Kondrashin
Moscow Philharmonic
U.S.S.R. Russian Male Chorus*


----------



## SixFootScowl

Awesome performance:


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

More Strauss x Solti


----------



## Knorf

*Stanisław Skrowaczewski: *_Concerto Nicolò _(Concerto for the Piano Left Hand and Orchestra), Concerto for Orchestra
Gary Graffman
Minnesota Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Stan was a outstanding composer, in addition to being a truly great conductor. This disc is a new arrival to me, and I am immediately quite taken with it. Aside from the imaginative and superbly crafted music and totally idiomatic performances, the recording quality is absolutely sensational! It is audiophile-demonstration class.

The _Concerto Nicolò_, premiered in 2003, takes as its germinal motif a five-note sequence borrowed from the famous Paganini 24th Caprice. Yes, that one: the commissioner of the work happened to be a Paganini scholar, so there it is. The sequence is frequently recognizable, but I must say Skrowaczewski makes imaginative use of it, and the work is brilliantly orchestrated with a highly compelling dramatic arch. That it includes no indulgent misuses of the _Dies irae _tune, and no flagrantly sappy, farcically "emotional" glurge at its center, this piece easily becomes my favorite-ever work involving the Paganini Caprice and a piano.

Skrowaczewski's Concerto for Orchestra from 1999 is absolutely the orchestral _tour de force _one would expect, albeit darker and a bit more melancholy. Stan's musical language is supremely engaging, clear and direct with zero pretense that the musical developments of the 20th century never happened, or, worse, were some kind of mistake. And again his command of the orchestra is top shelf, with a powerful imagination at work in every detail.

I am pleased to enthusiastically recommend this album. Anyone who is a fan of contemporary Polish composers such as Panufnik, Lutosławski, Penderecki, etc. will find this music very appealing.


----------



## jim prideaux

A great CD......

Harnoncourt and the BPO (Teldec)

Mendelssohn-Die Schone Melusine
Schubert-4th Symphony
Schumann-4th Symphony


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (Highlights)


----------



## Manxfeeder

13hm13 said:


> Ernst Pepping: Deutsche Messe (1938)


That is from 1938? It sounds like a choral work written closer to our time.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Christianne Stotijn / Orchestre de Paris / Daniel Harding
live.. on CD-R

Of the several performances I heard (to be honest, I don't listen to Mahler's songs much) this is the only one in the last song the sound world miraculously and magically transforms into a children's world. Surely thanks to Daniel Harding. Ms. Stotijn's voice is very crowded. For that reason I was avoiding her most of the time but in these songs she is superb and dramatic.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Elgar: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 83
Goldner String Quartet
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Eramire156

CD 72 from the Stern box set

*Felix Mendelssohn 
Piano Trio no.1 in D minor
Piano Trio no.2 in C minor











Eugene Istomin 
Isaac Stern
Leonard Rose*


----------



## neoshredder

Brahms Symphonies 3 and 4.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler: Symphony #10 (Deryck Cooke)
Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducts Rotterdam PO
live @ Concertgebouw 4/23/2016
on CD-R

This is a very good performance. I've found Nézet-Séguin M9 and M10, both live with Rotterdam PO, superb. I am yet to find another performance from him I'd consider superb, though.


----------



## Floeddie

*Brahms Symphony # 4
Robin Ticciati and Scottish Chamber Orchestra (2017)*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Lighting, storms brewing..

Wagner: Die Valkyrie. Cond. Leinsdorf. W/ Traubel, Melchior, Schorr, Kipnis, Varnay. Met Opera Orchestra and Chorus. 6th December 1941. Naxos.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nielsen


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *Stanisław Skrowaczewski: *_Concerto Nicolò _(Concerto for the Piano Left Hand and Orchestra), Concerto for Orchestra
> Gary Graffman
> Minnesota Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski
> 
> Stan was a outstanding composer, in addition to being a truly great conductor. This disc is a new arrival to me, and I am immediately quite taken with it. Aside from the imaginative and superbly crafted music and totally idiomatic performances, the recording quality is absolutely sensational! It is audiophile-demonstration class.
> 
> The _Concerto Nicolò_, premiered in 2003, takes as its germinal motif a five-note sequence borrowed from the famous Paganini 24th Caprice. Yes, that one: the commissioner of the work happened to be a Paganini scholar, so there it is. The sequence is frequently recognizable, but I must say Skrowaczewski makes imaginative use of it, and the work is brilliantly orchestrated with a highly compelling dramatic arch. That it includes no indulgent misuses of the _Dies irae _tune, and no flagrantly sappy, farcically "emotional" glurge at its center, this piece easily becomes my favorite-ever work involving the Paganini Caprice and a piano.
> 
> Skrowaczewski's Concerto for Orchestra from 1999 is absolutely the orchestral _tour de force _one would expect. Stan's musical language is supremely engaging, clear and direct with zero pretense that the musical developments of the 20th century never happened, or, worse, were some kind of mistake. And again his command of the orchestra is top shelf, with a powerful imagination at work in every detail.
> 
> I am pleased to enthusiastically recommend this album. Anyone who is a fan of contemporary Polish composers such as Panufnik, Lutosławski, Penderecki, etc. will find this music very appealing.


Agreed on every count!

Around 2015, friends were urging me to get to Stan's London concerts, but I couldn't be bothered - I'd never heard of him. Soon I picked up his Bruckner 6 and was knocked sideways! I realised that he was a very special musician. And then before I had a chance to get along to a concert, he passed away in early 2017.

I ended up buying every recording available, including his own compositions, which I will say are excellent. The concerto for orchestra is a particular favourite. As you say, a real orchestral tour de force!

An outstanding CD......


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Webern:* Passacaglia, Op. 1; Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6; Five Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 10; Variations for Orchestra, Op. 30
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

This is music of extraordinary expressive power, and these recordings are nearly definitive in their recommendability.


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven* – Wilhelm Kempff · Berlin Philharmonic* · Ferdinand Leitner – Piano Concerto No. 3


----------



## Monsalvat

For now, Brahms and his mentor.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Carlo Maria Giulini: Wiener Philharmoniker (1991)









Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 4* in D minor, Op. 120
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1971)


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Last Strauss opera, decided to break with Solti for this one


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## OCEANE

From every single appreciation perspective, religion, music arrangement, performance and particularly recording quality....., I place this album as classic in my collection and listen to it sincerely.


----------



## Merl

All quiet here so time for something more relaxing. I know it's far from the best part set of Mozart string quartets but it's enthusiastically played and I only paid £2 for a 3CD set. Surprisingly well recorded though.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I grew up with this recording of Beethoven VC on LP.


----------



## OCEANE

After watching/listening to him conducting (especially Mahler symphonies) on youtube quite a lot, I've got some understanding to Roth. IMHO, the orchestra comparatively lacks some expressive weight in the climax sessions.


----------



## Bkeske

My second listen to this….

Daniil Trifonov - Bach: The Art Of Life. Deutsche Grammophon 2021 3LP gatefold.


----------



## N Fowleri

The following was recommended to me by @Art Rock in another thread. I bought the download and am listening to it now. It really is excellent, imho.

Jan van Gilse: Symphony No. 3 - David Porcelijn, Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Aile Asszonyi


----------



## OCEANE

Bkeske said:


> My second listen to this….
> 
> Daniil Trifonov - Bach: The Art Of Life. Deutsche Grammophon 2021 3LP gatefold.


Thanks for sharing
Probably it's the second time l explicitly express envy to your LP-listening of my favourite music. 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Bkeske

OCEANE said:


> Thanks for sharing
> Probably it's the second time l explicitly express envy to your LP-listening of my favourite music.
> Enjoy!!!


Thank you, I will enjoy.

Put all three through my record vacuum cleaner, with a good scrubbing before replaying this evening. First time out I was disappointed with surface noise. Better this time, but still some noise, somewhat unusual for a new Deutsche Grammophon pressing. Not great though, just seems to be poorly pressed.


----------



## OCEANE

Not to look for the means of violin solo in this Lute version but feel the lute's expression of Bach's master piece


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Gottschalk: Complete Orchestral Works


----------



## sAmUiLc

PC4


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Partitas No's 3 & 5; English Suite No. 3

Ignacio Prego

Bach, J S: English Suite No. 3 in G minor, BWV808
Bach, J S: Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827
Bach, J S: Partita No. 5 in G major, BWV829


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Kapustin: Works for Cello


----------



## Rogerx

Mario Pilati & Achille Longo: Piano Quintets

World Première Recordings

Aldo Ciccolini (piano) & Dario Candela (piano)

Circolo Artistico Ensemble


----------



## 13hm13

Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto


----------



## sAmUiLc

Chopin









My favorite Op. 28 along with Halina Czerny-Stefańska's


----------



## haziz

Thanks to the recommendation from MBHaub. Bruckner in "small" bites, possibly making him a little bit more palatable for me. For a composer I dislike, for some reason I seem fixated on repeatedly returning to brave and usually futile attempts to understand or even like his music. Maybe because the Romantic era is my favorite musical stomping ground, I feel like I "should" appreciate this composer, except that I never have. Mahler is another composer that I find difficult to comprehend, but at least with Mahler I do find one or two of his symphonies enjoyable (mainly a bleeding chunk of #2 and all of #4). I adore the 19th century Russian romantics.

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, WAB 109* (first movement - Feierlich, Misterioso)
_Eichhorn - Bruckner Orchestra Linz_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Schoenberg - Pelleas und Melisande, Verklarte Nacht 
Gielen/SWR SO
There are two Pelleas’ in the box; yesterday’s was in Stuttgart. Suits me just fine.









Klami - Lemminkainen’s Adventures on an Island, Cobblers on the Heath, Karelian Market, In the Belly of Vipunen
Oramo/Finnish RSO









Mozart - Symphony 41
Schubert - Unfinished Symphony
Jochum/Boston


----------



## Georgieva

Saturday special:


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy - Orchestral Works 2

Aldo Ciccolini (piano)

Orchestre National de l‘O.R.T.F., Jean Martinon



Debussy: Children's Corner
Debussy: Danse - Tarantelle styrienne
Debussy: Danse profane
Debussy: Danses sacrée et profane
Debussy: Fantasie for piano and orchestra
Debussy: Khamma
Debussy: La Boite A Joujoux
Debussy: La plus que lente
Debussy: Petite Suite
Debussy: Première rhapsodie, L.116
Debussy: Rhapsody for alto saxophone & piano (or orchestra), L. 98


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 12 B-flat major KV 172 (Vienna Quartet No. 5)*

Cuarteto Casals


----------



## tortkis

Mendelssohn: Organ Sonata No. 1 in F minor Op. 65 - Marie-Claire Alain


----------



## Philidor

Now this CD set finally arrived ...

*Aleksandr Scriabin

Piano Sonata No. 1 op. 6
Sonate-Fantaisie No. 2 op. 19*

Igor Shukow, piano


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexander Glazunov: Five Novelettes, String Quintet (Fine Arts Quartet, Nathaniel Rosen, Naxos)*

This completes a series of early morning re-listens to the Glazunov string quartets. The five Novelettes for String Quartet are delightful pieces, among the best Glazunov pieces I know. The String Quintet is a very good piece as well.


----------



## Philidor

Looking to the plugged strings.

*Frank Martin: Petite Symphonie Concertante op. 54*

Eva Guibentif, harp
Christiane Jaccottet, harpsichord
Ursula Ruttiman, piano
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Armin Jordan










Sorry, no front cover available ...


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

Philidor said:


> Looking to the plugged strings.
> 
> *Frank Martin: Petite Symphonie Concertante op. 54*
> 
> Eva Guibentif, harp
> Christiane Jaccottet, harpsichord
> Ursula Ruttiman, piano
> Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
> Armin Jordan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, no front cover available ...


Here it is - Philidor.


----------



## Malx

Finishing off yesterdays Wagner Opera.
*Wagner, Götterdämmerung Act 3 - Staatskapelle Dresden, Marek Janowski.








*


----------



## Philidor

Malx said:


> Here it is - Philidor.


Thank you, Malx!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven : Piano sonatas


Disc 1
OP.2 1-3


Daniel Barenboim Piano


----------



## haziz

*
Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor (1st mvmt, Feierlich, misterioso)*
_
Staatskapelle Dresden
Eugen Jochum









_


----------



## marlow

Mahler 9

BPO / Karajan 1982 Live


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with Glazunov.


----------



## Merl

Another poster reminded me of this excellent disc so I grabbed it off the HD and I'm playing it from my phone (via earbuds).


----------



## Georgieva

Something I really liked. 

*Igor Stravinsky – Plays & Conducts*

Mostly Symphony Of Psalms 92, 60, 48....


----------



## Malx

Having had a little Wagnerian sojourn over the last few days time for something different:
*Tüür, Symphony No 9 'Mythos' - Estonian Festival Orchestra, Paavo Järvi.*

Its nice from time to time to listen to something from a composer who is younger than I, albeit just by a couple of years in Tüür's case.


----------



## Philidor

Repeating a contest on Reger's op. 27.

*Max Reger: Fantasie über den Choral "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" op. 27*
(Fantasia on the chorale 'A mighty fortress is our God' op. 27)

Bernhard Buttmann
Max-Reger Orgel, Weiden (Upper Palatinate), Germany

Gerhard Weinberger
Stahlhut-Orgel, Église St. Martin, Dudelange, Luxembourg

Martin Schmeding
Wilhelm-Sauer-Orgel, Erlöserkirche Bad Homburg, Germany

Balázs Szabó
Walcker-Orgel, Votivkirche Wien/Vienna, Austria

































I tend to prefer Buttmann and Szabó ...


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

R. Strauss: Symphony for Wind Instruments 'The Happy Workshop'; Serenade for Wind Instruments

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Malx

*Eötvös, DoReMi (Violin Concerto No. 2), Cello Concerto Grosso - Midori (violin), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Peter Eötvös.*

Two new to me pieces streamed from Qobuz. On first listen the Cello Concerto Grosso appealed more however often with new works it can take time to fully appreciate them and thoughts can and do change.


----------



## Rogerx

Ketèlbey: In a Persian Market et al

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers
John Lanchbery



Ketèlbey: Bells across the Meadows
Ketèlbey: Chal romano
Ketèlbey: In a Chinese Temple Garden
Ketèlbey: In a Monastery Garden
Ketèlbey: In a Persian Market
Ketèlbey: In the Moonlight
Ketèlbey: In the Mystic Land of Egypt
Ketèlbey: Sanctuary of the Heart
Ketèlbey: The Clock and the Dresden Figures


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor (1st mvmt, Feierlich, misterioso)*
Rundfunk-Sinfonie Orchester Berlin
Heinz Rögner


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have 
part nine for early afternoon.​The _Strathclyde Concertos_ project was one of those commendable enterprises which brought music into the sphere of education. The now-defunct Strathclyde Regional Council commissioned PMD to write a series of ten concertos for various instruments. Each one was premiered at City Halls, Glasgow. Some rock fans may recognise one of the soloists here - oboist Robin Miller - for his session work with King Crimson during the early 1970s

This from Wiki:

_The plan was that each concerto was to be used as a teaching tool. As each concerto was finished, a young composer chosen by the Council would visit the schools in a particular region of Strathclyde and would address the students concerning the concerto and the process of its composition. Then, the students would be asked to create compositions of their own. Also, the soloist for each concerto would visit the schools in the region and discuss the concerto from the performer's point of view._
​As _Resurrection_ is such a singular work in the PMD canon I have taken the liberty of reiterating my thoughts from a previous post:

_'Resurrection - as much a musical as it is an opera - is a surreal work centred around the callous rebuilding of a young man (represented by a silent dummy) whose fairly conventional and generally mild faults are criticised by his narrow-minded family. As a result these 'faults' are excised by a team of surgeons, each of whom has self-serving political/judicial/religious alter-egos who vie for how best to recreate him. The surgeons' combined efforts make things worse and the result is a new Antichrist who symbolises all that's negative in the present day. The action contains 'signposts' in the form of an increasingly bizarre series of manipulative TV commercials which highlight the cynical, almost dystopian, state of the world in which the story is set.

The combined effect of the plot's off-kilter qualities and the inclusion of rock music (which, not surprisingly bearing in mind the long gestation of the project, sounded rather dated by the time Resurrection was completed in 1987 - PMD may have missed a trick here by not rewriting the rock music sections in a more contemporary style) make the work come over as a skewed futuristic morality tale crossed with Ken Russell's Tommy movie with a bit of Godspell thrown in - in fact, I reckon Ken Russell would have had an absolute blast with this.'_

_Strathclyde Concerto no.1_ for oboe and orchestra (1987):









_Resurrection_ - opera in one act with prologue [Libretto:
Peter Maxwell Davies] (1960s-1987):

with Della Jones, Christopher Robson, Martin Hill, Neil
Jenkins, Henry Herford, Gerald Finlay, Jonathan Best,
Blaze (with singer Mary Carewe) and the BBC
Philharmonic/Sir Peter Maxwell Davies


----------



## haziz




----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Riccardo Muti: Philadelphia Orchestra (1988)

A beautiful performance. I'm used to the European orchestras, I guess; this sounds a bit darker than what I'm used to and I'm wondering if it's because Philadelphia tunes to A = 440 Hz and Vienna and Berlin are known for tuning a bit higher than that. The sound that Muti gets, other than being a bit dark, is absolutely beautiful, especially in the strings.

After this finishes, I will probably check out some of the Klenke Quartett's Mozart recordings (string quartets, and string quintets with Harald Schoneweg). I've read that while they use modern instruments, they are very light on vibrato and critics seem to find this interesting at the very least.

Edited to add: listening to the fourth quintet, KV 516, and it's great! Nice clean playing, wonderful sound engineering, and just a great pleasure to hear. I do notice that there is not a heavy use of vibrato but there aren't intonation problems so it works well. Would heartily recommend this recent recording!


----------



## Bourdon

* Froberger








*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Trios Op. 3 & Op. 8

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola) & Christian Poltéra (cello)


----------



## N Fowleri

Based on some wonderful content I read here about Beethoven symphony cycles, I got this. I find it pleasing.

Beethoven Symphony No. 8 played by the Swedish Chamber Orchestra (Orebro) conducted by Thomas Dausgaard on Simax.

(I learned that for the visually-impaired, who might use a screen reader, it is helpful to type out a description, rather than just post a photo.)


----------



## Enthusiast

Curzon and Britten's classic Mozart concerto record.


----------



## OCEANE

I did enjoy listening to this album.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler 
Symphony no.1*









*Klaus Tennstedt
Chicago Symphony Orchestra *

_recorded live Orchestra Hall, Chicag, May & June 1990_


----------



## Philidor

I am in the mood for Schnittke.

*Alfred Schnittke

Passacaglia for large orchestra (1980)
(K)ein Sommernachtstraum for large orchestra (1985) (" [Not] A Midsummer Night's Dream") *

Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Leif Segerstam


----------



## Shaughnessy

*A Meditation*

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

The five new choral works on this album – by James MacMillan, Will Todd, Anna Semple, Eoghan Desmond and Lisa Robertson – all grew from a meditation by St John Henry Newman.

...the new works presented, are immortalised in three well-known hymns and Sir Edward Elgar’s exquisite elegy 'They are at rest'. Also included are two of Elgar’s psalm settings – 'Great is the Lord' and 'Give unto the Lord'.

Taking a break from my two listening projects today - I'm in kind of a "contemplative" mood... Contemplating why, despite my best efforts to resist doing so, I invariably come across as someone who is completely nuts...


----------



## haziz




----------



## OCEANE

Piano Concerto No. 2


----------



## N Fowleri

Shaughnessy said:


> Taking a break from my two listening projects today - I'm in kind of a "contemplative" mood... Contemplating why, despite my best efforts to resist doing so, I invariably come across as someone who is completely nuts...


It is nearly impossible to suppress our personalities successfully. People tend to figure us out quickly. The good news is that there are many places where "characters" are well-tolerated. I suspect the world of classical music is one of them. How much classical music would we have to enjoy without the work of "characters?" Of course, if you're troubled by how people perceive you and you don't quite understand what they are perceiving, you might gain insight from a trusted friend or family member. True distress at the situation might merit consideration of speaking to a professional, though some professionals won't give you any direct answers and some others will be wrong.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Enigma Variations

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36
Elgar: Falstaff - Symphonic Study in C minor, Op. 68


----------



## Philidor

Next one.

*Alfred Schnittke: Concerto Grosso I for two Violins, Cembalo, prepared Piano and Strings (1977)*

Christian Bergqvist and Patrik Swedrup, violins
Roland Pöntinen, piano
The New Stockholm Chamber Orchestra
Lev Markiz


----------



## Vasks

*Braga Santos - Prelude to "Viver ou Morrer" (Cassuto/Naxos)
Ginastera - Sonata for Guitar (Ramirez/Denon)
Villa -Lobos - Fantasia for Cello & Orchestra (Starker/Delos)*


----------



## Bourdon

*Lully

Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme








*


----------



## N Fowleri

Having enjoyed Dausgaard's Beethoven Symphony #8, I am now listening to this, which I might like even more. Again, all thanks are due to @Merl and the rest of the crew here for the recommendations.

Beethoven Symphonies 7 & 8 played by the Saarbrucken Radio Symphony Orchestra and conducted by Stanislaw Skrowaczewski on the label OEHMS Classics


----------



## haziz

BBC Radio 3
*Prom 18: Shostakovich’s Fifth Symphony*
BBC Proms 2022 

Live at the BBC Proms: the BBC SSO, Alpesh Chauhan and percussionist Colin Currie perform a new concerto by Nicole Lizée, and after the interval, Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony.

Presented by Martin Handley, live from the Royal Albert Hall, London

Nicole Lizée: Blurr is the Colour of My True Love’s Eyes (BBC co-commission: European premiere)
Bruckner: String Quintet in F major – Adagio, arr. Skrowaczewski

20:15
Interval: the meaning of Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony in Stalin's Soviet times - and its echoes in today's world.

20:35
Shostakovich: Symphony No.5 in D minor

Colin Currie, percussion
BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra
Alpesh Chauhan, conductor

Music and politics don’t mix, or so we’re told. But Shostakovich’s Fifth Symphony was written in direct response to an attack on the composer from Stalin himself, and the stakes – in 1930s Russia – could hardly have been higher. That’s the history; its legacy is a shattering musical testament of humanity against oppression. The BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra is led by its young Associate Conductor Alpesh Chauhan. First, a vision of pure beauty from Anton Bruckner, before Colin Currie (‘the world’s finest and most daring percussionist’ – The Spectator) takes the spotlight in a new concerto by Nicole Lizée: the Canadian sonic magician who lists MTV, Alexander McQueen, early video games and thrash metal among her influences.









BBC Radio 3 - BBC Proms, 2022, Prom 18: Shostakovich’s Fifth Symphony


Live BBC Proms: the BBC SSO and Alpesh Chauhan perform Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Xenophiliu

*PI Tchaikovsky*
String Sextet in d minor 'Souvenir de Florence', op. 70

Endellion String Quartet
2005


----------



## Manxfeeder

haziz said:


>


Is it the photograph, or is he conducting with a toothpick?


----------



## Shaughnessy

N Fowleri said:


> It is nearly impossible to suppress our personalities successfully. People tend to figure us out quickly. The good news is that there are many places where "characters" are well-tolerated. I suspect the world of classical music is one of them. How much classical music would we have to enjoy without the work of "characters?" *Of course, if you're troubled by how people perceive you and you don't quite understand what they are perceiving, you might gain insight from a trusted friend or family member. True distress at the situation might merit consideration of speaking to a professional,* though some professionals won't give you any direct answers and some others will be wrong.


That's a genuinely kind-hearted expression of empathy to express - and one that I greatly and genuinely appreciate however, having just recently joined, you may be unaware that no one, least of all me and I'm actually Shaughnessy, pays the slightest amount of attention to anything that I post and to actually do so would be an example of the worst sort of foolishness imaginable... even more so than the posts themselves.

By the way, welcome to the forum, and since you haven't introduced yourself in the "New Members" section allow me to present my standard copy and paste boilerplate welcome -


"Welcome to the forum - You're sure to find something of interest - Work your way through the various sub-forums to discover what may be where - There are a great many interesting nooks and crannies worth discovering -

Whenever you enter the forum, bring your sense of humor. If you arrive at the forum and realize that you've forgotten your sense of humor, go back and get it.

Read through some of the threads - Try your hand at posting - At some point, you may even want to create a new thread.

Don't create threads with provocative titles - This shouldn't be a surprise to anyone but provocative titles accomplish nothing other than actually provoking people.

Make friends first - Don't worry about making enemies - That will come naturally.

Don't insult anyone - even if you what you've written was intended to be humorous and not offensive - We don't know you - Humor is a language that doesn't travel well and tends to get lost in translation.

Don't underestimate the talent here - Always work on the assumption that everyone here knows more than you do - Let them be the ones to prove otherwise.

It's possible to disagree without being disagreeable - At least, in theory... We haven't had a whole lot of luck with that one... File it under "Things that are easy to say and almost impossible to actually do".

If you enter a thread and suddenly realize that you're probably the most intelligent person in that thread, turn around and walk out - No good will come of your staying.

Don't be the type of person who enters a thread in which they have no interest in so that they can then write a post telling us that they have no interest whatsoever in the subject of the thread - We hate that...

No one cares about what you don't like - or what you hate - or what you think sucks - or loathe with every fiber of your being - Tell us about something that you're genuinely interested in - Something that excites you or inspires you or fascinates you to such an extent that you want to share those experiences and those emotions with us...unless you need to use the words "subjective" or "objective" in which case, keep it to yourself...

There is absolutely no correlation between what you personally do or do not find to be of genuine value and that object's intrinsic worth.. If we ever get around to actually voting for someone to be the person who will officially tell us what is or is not of genuine value, it's probably not going to be you, so don't get your hopes up.

Always remember - Even if they look friendly and wag their tail, don't pet anyone.

Subjective and objective are not synonyms contrary to what you may have read - Don't use them interchangeably - They're different words - entirely different words - Most know this - Some don't - We wish everyone did - Words actually mean something - They tend to have precise definitions and you can't change or alter or modify them at will and upon demand to suit your argument.

Trust your instincts - Preview every post before clicking on "Post reply" - If what you've just written sounds kind of stupid - it probably is kind of stupid. - You have to be really funny to be able to pull off being stupid without looking like a fool.

Don't lend anyone money - Despite their promises, you'll never get it back.

Don't give anyone your "spare change" - You will regret your spirit of charity - your sense of shared humanity - with those lost souls whom fortune has failed to smile upon - when they keep following you around from thread to thread trying to bum a smoke.

Don't buy anything to eat from any of the street vendors within the forum especially the dude selling breakfast burritos - Food poisoning is not nearly as exciting and glamorous as it sounds.

And finally, when you see anything posted by "Shaughnessy" click the "Like" button even if you don't actually "Like" the post (no one does) otherwise we'll never hear the end of it... He can be a bit of a trial to live with... Don't ask me how I know this...


----------



## OCEANE

It was my first collection of this master piece and is still fresh while listening.


----------



## Enthusiast

When this came out I remember the Gramophone reviewer saying (early in the year) that it would be one of his Christmas picks. I bought it and loved it. But it was never picked as one of the year's best records. I believe the slightly muddy sound (it was recorded in a church) did for it. Still I love the enthusiasm and stylishness.


----------



## sbmonty

Prism II
Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3
Danish String Quartet


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

First time listening to Spanish composer Tomás Marco, let's see how it goes


----------



## Floeddie

Shaughnessy said:


> When you see anything posted by "Shaughnessy" click the "Like" button even if you don't actually "Like" the post (no one does) otherwise we'll never hear the end of it.
> 
> Make friends first - Don't worry about making enemies - That will come naturally.
> 
> Whenever you enter the forum, bring your sense of humor. If you arrive at the forum and realize that you've forgotten your sense of humor, go back and get it.
> 
> Always remember - Even if they look friendly and wag their tail, don't pet anyone.



Some of us do hit the like button, but it is a minority. I wish there were a few more buttons.
Art Rock says "welcome to the Forum, it's mostly harmless". No argument there!
It's a lot more fun to laugh than it is to vent.
Don't bother to pet, they already have figured you out.
Lurking is good, the longer the better.


----------



## N Fowleri

Shaughnessy said:


> That's a genuinely kind-hearted expression of empathy to express - and one that I greatly and genuinely appreciate however, having just recently joined, you may be unaware that no one, least of all me and I'm actually Shaughnessy, pays the slightest amount of attention to anything that I post and to actually do so would be an example of the worst sort of foolishness imaginable... even more so than the posts themselves.
> [...]
> By the way, welcome to the forum, and since you haven't introduced yourself in the "New Members" section allow me to present my standard copy and paste boilerplate welcome -


Thank you for the warm welcome. Also, though I think I got the gist when you first said it, thank you for demonstrating what you meant by "[...]despite my best efforts to resist doing so, I invariably come across as someone who is completely nuts..."


----------



## Monsalvat

Enthusiast said:


> Curzon and Britten's classic Mozart concerto record.


Just listened to KV 595 from this recording myself. Now onto Schumann:









Robert Schumann: *Symphonic Etudes*, Op. 13
Wilhelm Kempff, piano (1972)

Pollini was my imprint recording and still is probably my favorite but this is a performance worth trying as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev, Cassadó & Weber - Music for Cello and Piano

Josetxu Obregón (cello) & Ignacio Prego (piano)


Cassadó: Requiebros
Cassadó: Sonata en estilo antigo spagnol
Granados: Goyescas (piano suite): Intermezzo
Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, Op. 119
Webern: Three Little Pieces for Cello and Piano, Op. 11 (1914)
Webern: Zwei Stücke


----------



## Enthusiast

Floeddie said:


> Some of us do hit the like button, but it is a minority. I wish there were a few more buttons.


They should restore the "nuke" button.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Just this minute bought a ticket (standing) to tonight's BBC Prom at the Royal Albert Hall. Will give the place a quick hoover, jump on the bus, alight close to a pub and have a swift 'alf (2 pints of Ruddles), then go to the hall.

Listening to this by way of preparation......


----------



## Philidor

Second try.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 E minor op. 39*

Oslo Philharmonic
Klaus Mäkelä










Yes, why not. From a macroscopic perspective everything seems fine. However, I should compare to Rouvali's recording. I remember that he managed to satisfy the needs of the microscopic layer as well as the macroscopic ones.


----------



## N Fowleri

Enthusiast said:


> They should restore the "nuke" button.


🤯 or perhaps 🍄🌥


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Piano Trio No.3
Nicholas Angelich, cello
Renaud Capucon, violin
Gautier Capucon, cello









Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.4
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Evgeny Mravinsky


----------



## Malx

In the past when I felt the need for an aural palate cleanser (if you catch my drift) I invariably turned to Bach's Cello Suites but I now often go to a Beethoven Op 18 string quartet. Seems I'm moving forward, in time at least .

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 18 No 3 - Cuarteto Casals.








*


----------



## N Fowleri

Moving through my Beethoven 8th Symphony recordings, as recommended here. I am now on to this. I like it, but there is occasionally a little artifact in the sound, could it be the slapping of bows, I don't know. Still, excellent.










"Beethoven Revolution Symphonies 6 à 9"played by Le Concert des Nations, conducted by Jordi Savall, on the label AliaVox


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Mass In D, Op.123 'Missa Solemnis'

Bernard Bartelink (organ), Edda Moser (soprano), Kurt Moll (bass), Hanna Schwarz (contralto), Herman Krebbers (violin), René Kollo (tenor), Meindert Boekel (chorus master)

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Netherlands Broadcasting Foundation Chorus, Hilversum, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Floeddie

*Tonight's Playlist: Ravel, Weber, Rautavaara, Stravinsky*



https://open.spotify.com/playlist/4qRHP7ueFvGISjkrHOkEc6?si=b506c92770154c53


----------



## Xenophiliu

*LvBeethoven*
String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1

Alban Berg String Quartett
1979


----------



## Enthusiast

I was listening earlier to Curzon playing Mozart's last piano concerto with Britten conducting. This one also has Britten conducting but the pianist is Richter. It's a really excellent performance. The disc also included Exsultate, Jubilate with Elly Ameling and the first piano quartet where Britten is the pianist. All are really fine performances and this is a disc I treasure.



















.


----------



## N Fowleri

How many Beethoven symphony cycles have I purchased in the last week? Many. Now trying the 8th on this old standby, which is right up my alley.










Ludwig van Beethoven Symphonies, Ouvertures: played by Anima Eterna, conducted by Jos van Immerseel, label Zig Zag.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Today, this is sounding perfect. Other days are for the more indulgent recordings of the 8th, but today I want the bottom line.


----------



## haziz




----------



## 13hm13

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.6


----------



## Enthusiast

N Fowleri said:


> 🤯 or perhaps 🍄🌥


----------



## Enthusiast

Quite an early Isabelle Faust record, a lovely one.


----------



## Bourdon

*Charpentier

If there is any music that chases the gloomy thoughts out of my head, it is this work by Charpentier after which the ensemble took its name. Great music, lighthearted, funny and very entertaining .








*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 5*

Personally, I think this is the best of Jochum's 5ths.


----------



## Merl

HenryPenfold said:


> Just this minute bought a ticket (standing) to tonight's BBC Prom at the Royal Albert Hall. Will give the place a quick hoover, jump on the bus, alight close to a pub and have a swift 'alf (2 pints of Ruddles), then go to the hall.
> 
> Listening to this by way of preparation......
> 
> 
> View attachment 172299


Wear a very colourful suit and a huge, gaudy, tall hat so we can spot you in the crowd, Henry. Oh and make sure your phone goes off in the quietest moments. Finally, do as Perempe did and leave early, via the front of the stage so we can see you leaving. 😎


----------



## Art Rock

*Adolphus Hailstork: Symphonies No.2 and No. 3 (Grand Rapids Symphony, David Lockington, Naxos)*

Adolphus Hailstork (1941) is an American composer. I had never heard of him, but his second symphony is doing well in a symphonies game I'm running, so I decided to check him out. Fortunately two of his CD's are complete on YouTube. This is the second one. The second symphony from 1998 was inspired by a trip to Ghana. It sounds more contemporary than the first. At times energetic, at times solemn, often melodic, and throughout interesting. The third symphony is from around 2010, and is a bit more upbeat, and again pretty melodic. All in all, these two CD's are a very promising introduction to this composer. Maybe more will be released in years to come.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, USPUD*


----------



## Philidor

Not a regular guest in my player ...

*Jacques Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann*
Version Kaye/Keck

Hoffmann - MIchael Spyres
Olympia - Kathleen Kim
Antonia - Natalie Dessay
Giuletta - Tatiana Pavlovskaya
Lindorf/Coppélius/Docteur Miracle/Dapertutto - Laurent Naouri
Nicklausse/La Muse - Michèle Losier
Andrès/Cochenille/Frantz/Pitichinacchio - Francisco Vas
La voix de la Mère - Salomé Haller
Stella - Susana Cordón
Spalanzani - Manel Esteve Madrid
Schlémil/Hermann - Isaac Galán
Luther - Alex Sanmarti
Crespel - Carlos Chausson
Nathanael - Airam Hernández

Symphony Orchestra and Chorus of the Gran Teatre del Liceu

Stéphane Denève

Stage director: Laurent Pelly


----------



## Mark Dee

Bought for the princely sum of 25p from a local house clearance shop...


----------



## Merl

Mark Dee said:


> Bought for the princely sum of 25p from a local house clearance shop...
> View attachment 172305


You can't beat a charity shop bargain, can you?


----------



## opus55

Moritz Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E, Op.59
Michael Ponti, piano
Philharmonia Hungarica, Hans Richard Stracke

Xaver Scharwenka: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op.56
Michael Ponti, piano
Hamburger Symphoniker, Richard Kapp


----------



## Bkeske

Hilary Hahn - Paris

Prokofiev - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra No. 1 In D Major Op. 19
Chausson - Poème Op. 25 For Violin And Orchestra
Rautavaara - Deux Sérénades
Mikko Franck conducting Orchestre Philharmonique De Radio France
Deutsche Grammophon 2LP 45rpm 2021


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have
part ten for the rest of today.

_Strathclyde Concerto no.2_ for cello and orchestra (1988):









Concerto for trumpet and orchestra (1988):
Symphony no.4 for orchestra (1989):









_Threnody on a Plainsong for Michael Vyner_ for orchestra (1989):









_Strathclyde Concerto no.3_ for horn, trumpet and orchestra (1989):

with Robert Cook (hn.) and Peter Franks (tpt.)









_Apple-Basket: Apple-Blossom_ for unaccompanied mixed choir 
[Text: George Mackay Brown] (1990):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Nocturnes*

Aki Takahashi plays these with emotion, alternating quietness with loudness, even outbursts. That is a unique way of interpreting these pieces, but I don't think it expresses the essence of these pieces, being written with the intent that the music would speak for itself without much intervention. Nevertheless, as an interpretation,I think it's interesting.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 4
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## N Fowleri

opus55 said:


> Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 4
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


I have enjoyed his 1960s cycle and have this, the 1977 cycle, coming in the mail. I'm looking forward to comparing the two. I know there are a diversity of views and preferences regarding them.


----------



## sAmUiLc

a few concertos at a time


----------



## opus55

N Fowleri said:


> I have enjoyed his 1960s cycle and have this, the 1977 cycle, coming in the mail. I'm looking forward to comparing the two. I know there are a diversity of views and preferences regarding them.


I enjoy them all but if I had to pick, the 60's cycle is my first love.


----------



## prlj

Settling in this evening for the full cycle in Dolby Atmos, with scores in hand.


----------



## Philidor

prlj said:


> Settling in this evening for the full cycle in Dolby Atmos, with scores in hand.


Perfect evening. Wishing all the best! Enjoy!


----------



## Bkeske

Taneyev - Quartet No. 2 for Two Vilions, Viola, and Cello in C Major, Op. 5
The Taneyev Quartet of Leningrad
Мелодия 1980, USSR release


----------



## N Fowleri

I have been working my way through my Beethoven symphony cycles today, focusing on the 8th. Although I can see why some people might feel that Vanska's cycle lacks the intensity and/or originality of some of the others, it is just beautiful and endears itself ever more to me. Sometimes a subtle pleasure looks a little pale next to loud and fast, but works it own charms when given space to do so.










Beethoven - The Symphonies: Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vanska, label: BIS


----------



## Floeddie

*Tippet: Symphony No. 2 & New Year's Suite*






Later on, I'll go get some Vivaldi to settle myself back down.


----------



## sAmUiLc

a disc at a time


----------



## prlj

Philidor said:


> Perfect evening. Wishing all the best! Enjoy!


It's 80 degrees outside...I'm hoping this can bring some chill!!!


----------



## Bkeske

Taneyev - Quartet No. 9 for Two Vilions, Viola, and Cello in A Major
The Taneyev Quartet of Leningrad
Мелодия 1979, USSR release


----------



## sAmUiLc

one disc at a time

There have been so many great conductors it would be ridiculous to name just one (there is absolutely no need to do it, is there?), but if I am going to pick the one who is dearest to my heart then it should be Klemperer. Yet in the all important core German repertoire of Beethoven and Brahms symphonies (also Bruckner) I prefer Asahina, no doubt in my mind. That says a lot on Asahina's stature as a conductor. Or probably about my taste also (I admit that I am highly opinionated and deeply spoiled in music appreciation).


----------



## N Fowleri

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 172314
> 
> 
> one disc at a time
> 
> There have been so many great conductors it would be ridiculous to name just one (there is absolutely no need to do it, is there?), but if I am going to pick the one who is dearest to my heart then it should be Klemperer. Yet in the all important core German repertoire of Beethoven and Brahms symphonies (also Bruckner) I prefer Asahina, no doubt in my mind. That says a lot on Asahina's stature as a conductor. Or probably about my taste also (I admit that I am highly opinionated and deeply spoiled in music appreciation).


Would you be able to say what is about you prefer about Asahina's recordings? I am sorry to say I have not heard of him.


----------



## Bkeske

Charles Munch Conducts:

Ravel - Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales
Fauré - Pelléas Et Mélisande Suite
Berlioz - Damnation Of Faust (Excerpts) 
The Philadelphia Orchestra. Columbia Odyssey Reissue, mid-1970’s, originally 1963


----------



## sAmUiLc

N Fowleri said:


> Would you be able to say what is about you prefer about Asahina's recordings? I am sorry to say I have not heard of him.


Sorry, that you'd better find out yourself. I know whenever I attempt to translate my feeling in detail into words it falls far short, even cheapens it. Besides I would not exchange opinions with someone who hasn't even heard of the one I am talking about. It is not arrogance or anything like that. I am being practical. If you want, you can always check YT or Spotify type of streaming service rather than putting the burden of introducing on my shoulders. And I already stated my spoiled nature in music on the previous post. I am never eager to persuade others to agree with me, for that matter. Everyone is different in so many different ways. Not superior or inferior, more like different.


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time

This is my favorite Beethoven symphonies set of all I've heard and known.


----------



## Bruce

A couple of concertos are on tap for me tonight.

















*Carlos Chávez *- Piano Concerto - Jorge Federico Osorio (piano); Carlos Miguel Prieto/Mexico NSO

*Robin Holloway *- Violin Concerto - Ernst Kovacic (violin); Matthias Bamert/Scottish CO

Both fantastic concertos. Holloway's Violin Concerto consists of many short movements, which one would think would lend it an episodic structure, but I think it's very consistent in style. The addition of percussion and piano, while subtle, bring some beautiful accents to this concerto. As for Chávez's work, I enjoy this more than any of his other symphonic works.


----------



## pmsummer

THE RAIN IS A HANDSOME ANIMAL
_seventeen songs from the poetry of e.e. cummings_
*Tin Hat*
_
New Amsterdam_


----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphonies - No. 1 In E Flat & No. 2 In A Minor. Orchestre National de la RTF. Angel 1974


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz




----------



## pmsummer

TROUBADOUR'S SONGS & JONGLEURS' DANCES
*Thibaut de Champagne - Bernard de Ventador - Gaucelm Faidit - Beranguier de Palol - Anonymous*
Millenarium
_
Ricercar_


----------



## Coach G

Over the past week I pulled out all my *Ralph Vaughan Williams* CDs which includes the complete symphonies and perhaps, with the exeption of Dmitry Shostakovich, RVW composed the greatest symphonis cycle with every symphony composed within the 20th century. Since I never got around to an RVW box set, I've learned to live with my own "Frankenstein" set.

1. _Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" (_Leonard Slatkin/BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus w/soloists) BBC Music 2003
2. _Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony" _(Adrian Boult/London Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus w/soloists) EMI 1968
3. _Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"_; _Violin Concerto "Concerto Academico"_; _The Wasps Overture _(Andre Previn/London Symphony Orchestra w/James Oliver Buswell, violin on _Violin Concerto "Concerto Academico"_) RCA Gold Seal 1972 & 1968
4. _Fantasia on Greemsleeves_; _Symphony #3 "Pastoral"_; _Symphony #4_ (Leonard Slatkin/Philharmonia Orchestra) RCA Red Seal 1993
5. _Symphony #4_; _Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_; _Fantasia on Greemsleeves_; _Serenade to Music _(Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/12 soloists on _Serenade to Music_) Sony Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition 1965, 1976, 1969 & 1962
6. _Symphony #5_; _Symphony #6 _(Leonard Slatkin/Philharmonia Orchestra) RCA Red Seal 1991
7. _Symphony #6_; _Symphony #8 _(Andre Previn/London Symphony Orchestra) RCA Gold Seal 1987 & 1985
8. _Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antarctica"_; _Symphony #9 _(Adrian Boult/London Philharmonic Orchestra w/John Gielguld, narrator, on _Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antarctica"_) London 1954 & 1953
9. _Concerto for Two Pianos_(Adrian Boult/London Philharmonic Orchestra w/Vitya Vronsky & Victor Babin, pianos); _Job: A Masque for Dancing _(Adrian Boult/London Symphony Orchestra) EMI 1969 & 1971
10. _Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis_; _Fantasia on Greemsleeves_; _The Lark Ascending_; _Five Variants of "Dives and Lazarus" _(Neville Marriner/Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields w/Iona Brown, violin, on _Lark Ascending_) Decca/Argo 1972

















































































While Beethoven was the first to employ a full chorus in a symphony with _Symphony #9 "Choral_, RVW's _Sea Symphony_; Mahler's _Symphony #8 "Symphony of a Thousand"; _Shostakovich's _Symphony #13 "Baba Yar" and _Roy Harris' _Symphony #4 "Folksong Symphony" _are the only symphonies by major composers that I know where the chorus is used in the symphony throughout the entire duration. For many years I found _Sea Symphony_ to be a challenging work sort of along the same lines as Mahler's _Symphony of a Thousand_, too loud and too long. Through the years, though, I eventually warmed up to _A Sea Symphony _but it wasn't easy. Like the very long novel, _Moby Dick_, _Sea Symphony_ leaves one feeling as though they really were on a sea journey with the author/composer. Next up, is probably RVW's finest if not most popular _Symphony #2 "A London Symphony" _with compelling melodies and an air of rustic English charm. _London Symphony_ is followed by the _Violin Concerto "Concerto Academico" _which is very fine even if RVW doesn't give it much of his usual English rhapsody sound. The _Wasps Overture _comes next and is very entertaining filler. Next up, is RVW's _Pastoral Symphony_ and unlike Beethoven's happy-go-lucky _Pastorale Symphony, _RVW's musical journey to the country has something of a dark tone. Two recordings of the _Symphony #4 _follows, and the _Symphony #4_ coundn't be more unlike the previous three symphonies, as it is very jagged and tense.

The Leonard Bernstein CD is the only one in my music library that features the music of RVW played by an American orchestra. While you might think that Bernstein would be too jazzy, swinging, and too cool Mr. Broadway to really capture RVW's English spirit, Bernstein and his New Yorkers handle things quite well, though Bernstein by-and-large avoided much else by RVW and most other English composers.

RVW's _Symphony #5_ follows and it is an excellent work and along with _A London Symphony_ is probably the most tuneful and accesible to the casual listener, but then _Symphony #6 _takes us back to rougher waters, though Symphony #6 is also very urgent and compelling. _Symphony_ _#8 is a_ tougher nut to crack as is _#9 _which is a bit of a mysterious ending to RVW's symphonic cycle, slightly along the same lines as Shostakovich's quirky _Symphony #15_. RVW's _Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antarctica"_ stands out, of course, as a colorful sound spectacular on par with Holst's _The Planets_ or Richard Strauss' _Alpine Symphony, _giving one the true feel of awe, danger and desolation; and what better way to cool off on a hot a summer day than with _Sinfonia Antarctica_? While _Job_ ballet suite is still a bit hard for me to get into, the _Concerto for Two Pianos_ is another very fine work worthy of forming a trifecta along side Bartok and Poulenc's "Double" piano concertos. We end with a classic RVW album by Neville Marriner and the St. Martin's-in-the-Fields, which I happened to listen to in the car while driving through some country roads here in _New_ England and it was a fitting combination.


----------



## OCEANE

BWV 32 - Sophie Karthauser's touching singing


----------



## Bkeske

István Kertész conducts Dvořák - Symphony No. 5 In F Major / Overture "My Home". The London Symphony Orchestra. London 1967


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*

_BBC Philharmonic
John Storgårds_
Recorded: 18 June 2013
Recording Venue: MediaCity UK, Salford


----------



## sAmUiLc

its content..
Fantasia by Yuja Wang on Amazon Music - Amazon.com


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphony No. 31 in D major "Horn Signal"
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer

I finally pulled the trigger on getting a complete cycle of Haydn's symphonies, and it just arrived. Starting off with one of my favorites among those I already know, I'll be pacing myself over the coming year to listen attentively to all of them. I'm excited about this; Haydn symphonies when I've given them half a chance have never failed to delight and intrigue my ears and imagination!


----------



## OCEANE

Not listen to these Haydn piano concertos very often but I enjoy every time.


----------



## OCEANE

Philidor said:


> Second try.
> 
> *Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 E minor op. 39*
> 
> Oslo Philharmonic
> Klaus Mäkelä
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, why not. From a macroscopic perspective everything seems fine. However, I should compare to Rouvali's recording. I remember that he managed to satisfy the needs of the microscopic layer as well as the macroscopic ones.


Thanks for sharing.
No offensive, for conducting I prefer older conductors as IMHO it takes time to enrich ones' musical knowledge and to certain extent life experiences are also counted for better understanding and interpreting the big works.
Having said that, I watched youtube of Makela conducting Oslo Phil performing Beethoven 9. I was so impressed with the orchestra & chorale's total involvement and momentum throughout under Makela's conducting.
I would definitely try this Sibelius set.


----------



## Rogerx

Bantock: Hebridean Symphony, Old English Suite & Russian Scenes

Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra, Kosice, Adrian Leaper


Bantock: A Hebridean Symphony
Bantock: Hebridean Symphony
Bantock: Old English Suite
Bantock: Russian Scenes


----------



## OCEANE

Playing the DSD file -Esoteric Remastering
The piano sounds unbelievable. Every note is crystal clear and the music flows like a river...


----------



## sAmUiLc

Moravec lavishes his ravishing tone and style. The digital transfer of the analog recording is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Rogerx

Wolf: Orchesterlieder & Penthesilea

Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Jenaer Philharmonie, Simon Gaudenz

Wolf, H: Italienisches Liederbuch
Wolf, H: Penthesilea


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 1 in D major, No. 2 in C major, and No. 3 in G major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer

I don't know what I expecting, never having heard these earliest Haydn symphonies before, but they're terrific!


----------



## 13hm13

Elgar, Gil Shaham, David Zinman, Chicago Symphony Orchestra – Violin Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Haydn: Symphonies

Capella Savaria (on period instruments), Pál Németh

Haydn, M: Symphony No. 26 in E flat major, MH 340, P. 17
Haydn, M: Symphony No. 27 in B flat major, MH 358, P. 18
Haydn, M: Symphony No. 29 in D minor, MH 393, P. 20
Haydn, M: Symphony No. 39 in C major, MH 478, P. 3


----------



## 13hm13

Richard Strauss - Orchestral Works - Zinman


----------



## OCEANE

These are very easy listening piano sonatas but I like Field's nocturnes and piano concertos more.


----------



## Philidor

Today is the 8th Sunday after Trinity. In his first Leipzig year, Bach composed this little cantata for that day. Creation 18 July 1723.

*J. S. Bach: "Erforsche mich, Gott, und erfahre mein Herz" BWV 136*

Bogna Bartosz, Gerd Türk, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman


----------



## sAmUiLc

its content..





Ultimate Campoli - Beulah 7PD10 [JW]: Classical Music Reviews - November 2009 MusicWeb-International


Classical CD review



www.musicweb-international.com


----------



## OCEANE

Piano Concertos No. 1 & 3


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: La donna del lago


Oslavio di Credico, Lucia Valentini Terrani (mezzo-soprano), Prague Philharmonic Chorus, Katia Ricciarelli (soprano), Dano Raffanti (tenor), Antonio d'Uva, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Dalmacio Gonzales (tenor), Samuel Ramey (bass), Cecilia Valdenassi

Prague Philharmonic Chorus & Chamber Orchestra...
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Philidor

Knorf said:


> *Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 1 in D major, No. 2 in C major, and No. 3 in G major
> Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer
> 
> I don't know what I expecting, never having heard these earliest Haydn symphonies before, but they're terrific!


Indeed! I remember when I heard them for the first time. I expected something like routine composing, but I was happy to find really good music ...

Here there were dark clouds on a summer morning ...

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 24 C minor KV 491*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction


----------



## Philidor

Another fine cantata for today.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Wo Gott der Herr nicht bei uns hält" BWV 178*

Matthew White, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Schoenberg - Begleitungsmusik zu einer Lichtspielscene, Gurre-Lieder
Gielen/SWR SO
The Gurreleider is a bit on the slow side for me, particularly the Wild Hunt. Still very enjoyable









Wuorinen - Dante Trilogy, Mission of Virgil, Great Procession, River of Light
Group for Contemporary Music









Rachmaninoff - Symphony 2
Ticciati/Deutsches SO Berlin


----------



## jambo

Very enjoyable performances of these great symphonies.

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56, "Scottish"
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90, "Italian"

Kurt Masur
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
1987


----------



## Art Rock

*Peter Maxwell Davies: Naxos Quartets No. 1 and No. 2 (Maggini Quartet, Naxos)*

For the coming days, my early morning string quartet routine will be listening to Peter Maxwell Davies' Naxos quartets. Today the first two of them.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Still making my way through this exquisite recording.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 'Appassionata'*

_Alfred Brendel (1964)_


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Symphony No. 7

Daniel Barenboim (piano/conductor), Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

West-Eastern Divan Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Josquin13 said:


> If Norgard's Symphony No. 3 didn't work for you, I'd suggest that you try to hear his Violin Concerto No. 1, "Helle Nacht"--translated "Bright Night" or "Light Night"


So did I.

*Per Nørgård: Violin Concerto No. 1 "Helle Nacht" ("Bright Night")*

Peter Herresthal, violin
Stavanger Symphony Orchestra
Rolf Gupta










Thanks to Josquin13 for the recommendation!


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 22 in F major, Op. 54*

_Alfred Brendel (1964)









_


----------



## Malx

A couple of 'sound poems', which I believe to be the more literal translation from the German 'Ton'.
*R Strauss, Also sprach Zarathustra & Aus Italien - SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth.*


----------



## neoshredder

Schubert - Piano Sonata 21


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3

Behzod Abduraimov (piano), Concertgebouworkest, Valery Gergiev


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach Suites for Lute BWV 995, 996, 997, 1006a | Hopkinson Smith*


----------



## Bourdon

*Music by Bull,Byrd & Gibbons

Harpsichord and Virginal








*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Rosamunde, D797

Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo soprano)

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Ernst Senff Choir, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Philidor

This symphony appeared in several polls ...

*Aulis Sallinen: Symphony No. 3 op. 35*

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
Ari Rasilainen


----------



## Georgieva

Murray Perahia
Franck & Liszt


----------



## Georgieva

*Beethoven, Saint-Saëns*
Arthur Rubinstein
New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Conductor: Dimitri Mitropoulos

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 Op. 58
Piano Concerto No. 2 Op. 22


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have part
eleven for most of this afternoon.

_Strathclyde Concerto no.4_ for clarinet and orchestra (1990):

with Lewis Morrison (cl.)









_Ojai Festival_ - overture for orchestra (1991):
Concert suite for orchestra from Act I of the ballet
_Caroline Mathilde_ (1991):









Concert suite for orchestra and four wordless female voices
from Act II of the ballet _Caroline Mathilde_ (1991):









_Hymn to the Word of God_ - motet for tenor and unaccompanied
mixed choir [Text: Greek orthodox liturgy] (1991):









_Strathclyde Concerto no.5_ for violin, viola and string orchestra (1991):

with James Clark (vn.) and Catherine Marwood (va.)


----------



## Enthusiast

Early but beautifully atmospheric Ravel. The three cantatas which he hoped would win him the Prix de Rome (but they didn't).


----------



## Rogerx

Ludwig August Lebrun: Oboe Concertos

Bart Schneemann (oboe)

Radio Chamber Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend



Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 1 in D minor
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 2 in G minor
Lebrun, L: Oboe Concerto No. 4 in B flat minor


----------



## Philidor

The last one. FIne recording, by the way.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 13 D minor KV 173 (Vienna Quartet No. 6)*

Cuarteto Casals


----------



## Vasks

_Some Sergei_

*Rachmaninov - Piano Sonata #2, Op. 36 (Laredo/Sony)
Rachmaninov - Two Pieces for Cello & Piano, Op. 2 (Savinova/Hyperion)
Rachmaninov - Russian Rhapsody, WoO (Ogdon & Lucas/ASV)
Rachmaninov/Stokowski - Prelude in c# minor, Op. 3, No. 2 (Kunzel/Telarc)*


----------



## N Fowleri

I got the hi-res download last night from 7digital.com for $13.49

"Beethoven · Tchaikovsky · Schmidt · Stephan"
Berliner Philharmoniker, Marlis Petersen and Kirill Petrenko
Berliner Philharmoniker own label


----------



## Shaughnessy

Merl said:


> *Wear a very colourful suit and a huge, gaudy, tall hat so we can spot you in the crowd, Henry*. Oh and make sure your phone goes off in the quietest moments. Finally, do as Perempe did and leave early, via the front of the stage so we can see you leaving. 😎












And Henry, if you're going to play the dandy, make sure that the walking stick is actually a "swordstick" or "cane-sword" which contains a hidden blade - Kids can be cruel - Kids can say things that will make you cry like a 12 year old girl seeing Harry Styles for the first time - unless you're holding a razor-sharp blade against their throats in which case they suddenly go strangely silent and have nothing further to say.


----------



## sbmonty

Berwald: String Quartet No. 1 in G Minor
Yggdrasil Quartet

Great composition and nice recording. The 2nd movement is terrific!


----------



## Malx

Shaughnessy said:


> And Henry, if you're going to play the dandy, make sure that the walking stick is actually a "swordstick" or "cane-sword" which contains a hidden blade - Kids can be cruel - Kids can say things that will make you cry like a 12 year old girl seeing Harry Styles with his hair combed - Unless you're holding a razor-sharp blade against their throats in which case they suddenly go strangely silent...


I'm really loving that suit any idea where I might be able to get one Shaughnessy? - the metal one of course !


----------



## Enthusiast

What a great record!


----------



## Rogerx

Taneyev: Piano Quartet, Violin Sonata

S. I. Taneyev Quartet (members), Tamara Fiedler (piano), Vladimir Ovcharek (violin), Vladimir Stopichev (viola), Josef Levinzon (cello), Eliso Virsaladze (piano)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Get a chance to actually kick back and take it easy today - We're moving and I'm supposed to be "packing" - I've broadened the definition of "packing" to include "intending to pack but not actually packing per se" as intentions are every bit as important as actions even though apparently the path to hell is paved with good intentions.

*Bartók: Duke Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48, Op. 11 *


----------



## Kiki

*Richard Wagner*
_Rienzi - Ouvertüre
Der fliegende Holländer - Ouvertüre 
Tannhäuser - Ouvertüre & Bacchanale _
*Wiener Philharmoniker / Georg Solti* • 1961 • Decca

Whenever I need something loud, the screaming skull is always my friend.


----------



## jambo

I don't think I've ever actually listened to the Tchaikovsky piano sonata before. I'm very much enjoying it and a bit surprised that it isn't played more often.

*Tchaikovsky: *Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Op. 44
*Tchaikovsky: *Piano Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 37, "Grand Sonate"

Elisabeth Leonskaja (piano)
Kurt Masur
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
1992


----------



## sbmonty

Alwyn: String Quartet No. 1 in D Minor
Maggini Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> What a great record!


I'm going to have to chase that one down.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Richard Strauss*
Elektra Suite (arr. Tomáš Ille)
Der Rosenkavalier Suite (arr. Artur Rodzinsky)

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Manfred Honeck
RR 2016


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Gymnopedies and Gnossiennes.*

These recordings are from Volume 1, but I'm too lazy to search for that picture.


----------



## Philidor

Second try.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 D major op. 43*

Oslo Philharmonic
Klaus Mäkelä










The second is one of Sibelius's symphonies that I like less, however, I feel that this recording will hold against strong competition (Barbirolli/Hallé, Szell, Karajan, ...)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Spent the entire morning autographing CDs...

As mentioned, my wife and I are planning to move and I've decided to give any disc that I have duplicated in a box set away to the St. Vincent de Paul Society thrift shop - I've even donated the shelves which held them so that they can display them.

I remember reading a post here a week or so ago in which someone bought a disc at a thrift shop and discovered much to his delighted surprise that it had been autographed by Claudio Abbado.

Thus the morning spent autographing CDs... I want to bring that kind of "delighted surprise" to the people who will be purchasing the CDs from the charity thrift shop...

I open the case and on the back of the insert opposite the CD I've been writing things like - "Beste Wünsche, Herbert van Karajan" or "Happy Birthday - You're not getting older, you're getting better" - Wilhelm Furtwängler" - or "Thanks for the free booze! Best wishes on a long and happy marriage, Sergiu Celibidache"...

I got tired of personalizing the discs in like 15 maybe 20 minutes tops and since then I just sign a straight autograph with a black Sharpie marker - Leonard Bernstein, John Barbirolli (which I misspelled not once but twice but I left it figuring who's going to know, right?), Toscanini - another one that I misspelled twice - I'm nothing if not consistent - Solti - Klemperer - Böhm - Stravinsky - Gershwin - Ormandy - Szell - Walter - Monteux - Reiner - Fricsay - Barenboim - Muti - Kleiber - Giulini - Marriner - Boulez - Gardiner - Hogwood - Pinnock - Andre Kostelanetz - Percy Faith - Mantovani - and even Mahler...I wrote "Ich hasse es, Autogramme zu geben, aber ich habe für dich eine Ausnahme gemacht. - Gustav Mahler"

I haven't been able to come up with a plausible reason yet that explains how many, if not most, of these conductors were able to sign their autograph on a CD that was released 35 years after they died but being Irish, I like to act first and think afterwards and so I'm sure that something will come to me eventually...Sometimes it's best not to "overthink" things - Sometimes it's best to not even think period - A word to the wise though - If you can't be smart, you better be lucky.


----------



## Rogerx

Crusell: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm going to have to chase that one down.


It's quite new. There is more substance to it that many of Kopatchinskaja's records, delightful as those are.


----------



## Yabetz

With all due respect to the Walter-Ferrier-VPO recording, this remains my favorite recording of Mahler's DLVDE. I guess it's one thing I can agree with Hurwitz about, although he's a little obnoxiously harsh when it comes to the Ferrier recording.


----------



## OCEANE

Paul O'Dette's 1992 recording for easy listening


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

Partita 1,2 & 6








*


----------



## OCEANE

Another easy listening album


----------



## Mark Dee

Hans Reinartz conducting Camerata Würtzburg. Released 1987 - suspecting the recording is earlier than that, although there are no sleeve notes...


----------



## Philidor

May the force of the hammer be with you ...

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Emil Gilels, piano










Virile, powerful. But, imho most important: Gilels stays in control during the intricacies of the fugue.


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> *May the force of the hammer be with you ...
> 
> Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*
> 
> Emil Gilels, piano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virile, powerful. But, imho most important: Gilels stays in control during the intricacies of the fugue.



You are in great need of it.....


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, Violin Concerto in D - Patricia Kopatchinskaja, LPO, Vladimir Jurowski.*

Pat Kop appears to be having great fun playing this wonderful concerto that doesn't get too many mentions on this thread (that I can recall).


----------



## Rogerx

Felix and Fanny Mendelssohn: Complete Works For Cello and Piano

Joël Marosi (cello), Esther Walker (piano)



Mendelssohn, Fanny: Capriccio in A flat
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Sonata o Fantasia in G minor
Mendelssohn: Assai Tranquillo
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 45
Mendelssohn: Cello Sonata No. 2 in D major, Op. 58
Mendelssohn: Song without Words for Cello & Piano, Op. 109
Mendelssohn: Variations concertantes Op. 17


----------



## Philidor

Bourdon said:


> You are in great need of it.....


 What do you mean ...?


----------



## Enthusiast

Nothing routine or run of the mill about these accounts. They are really top class.


----------



## Kiki

*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 1_
*Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra / Vladimir Ashkenazy* • 2006 Live • Exton

Sharp and refreshing.


----------



## premont

Mark Dee said:


> Hans Reinartz conducting Camerata Würtzburg. Released 1987 - suspecting the recording is earlier than that, although there are no sleeve notes...
> View attachment 172371


The first release of the recording was - as far as I know - 1974. Hanns Reinartz (1911 - 1988) was rather unknown outside Germany. These are IMO well played and enjoyable interpretations in traditional 1960-70'es style. If you want to know the names of the soloists in concerto 4 and 5, I can post them.


----------



## Kiki

Malx said:


> *Stravinsky, Violin Concerto in D - Patricia Kopatchinskaja, LPO, Vladimir Jurowski.*
> 
> Pat Kop appears to be having great fun playing this wonderful concerto that doesn't get too many mentions on this thread (that I can recall).


The amazing Pat + the amazing Vlad = Mithril 😄


----------



## 13hm13

Albert Roussel, Stéphane Denève, Royal Scottish National Orchestra – Le Festin De L'Araignée (The Spider's Banquet) - Padmâvatî Suites


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> What do you mean ...?


 Just kidding, not important or meant to be unpleasant 

Hammering:

crushing, 
overwhelming, 
slashing, 
knockdown, 
hammering, 
hammerblow


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Mahler ...


----------



## Philidor

Time to proceed with my post-1950 list of string quartets ... and that's a climax:

*Luigi Nono: Fragmente - Stille. An Diotima (1979)*

LaSalle Quartet










Music at the border to silence.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have part twelve
for late afternoon and early evening.

_Strathclyde Concerto no.6_ for flute and orchestra (1991):

with David Nicholson (fl.)









_Sir Charles His Pavan_ for orchestra (1992):
_The Turn of the Tide_ for children's choir and orchestra
[Text: Peter Maxwell Davies] (1992):









_Strathclyde Concerto no.7_ for double bass and orchestra (1992): a)
_Strathclyde Concerto no.8_ for bassoon and orchestra (1993): b)
_A Spell for Green Corn: The MacDonald Dances_ for violin
and orchestra (1993): c)

a) with Duncan McTier - (db.)
b) with Ursula Leveaux (bn.)
c) with James Clark (vn.)









_Chat Moss_ for orchestra (1993):


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bruce

13hm13 said:


> Elgar, Gil Shaham, David Zinman, Chicago Symphony Orchestra – Violin Concerto


Great recording of Elgar's Violin Concerto. Shaham is the only one who can match Hilary Hahn in this work. (That's just my opinion.)


----------



## Bruce

elgar's ghost said:


> Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have part
> eleven for most of this afternoon.
> 
> _Strathclyde Concerto no.4_ for clarinet and orchestra (1990):
> 
> with Lewis Morrison (cl.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ojai Festival_ - overture for orchestra (1991):
> Concert suite for orchestra from Act I of the ballet
> _Caroline Mathilde_ (1991):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concert suite for orchestra and four wordless female voices
> from Act II of the ballet _Caroline Mathilde_ (1991):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hymn to the Word of God_ - motet for tenor and unaccompanied
> mixed choir [Text: Greek orthodox liturgy] (1991):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Strathclyde Concerto no.5_ for violin, viola and string orchestra (1991):
> 
> with James Clark (vn.) and Catherine Marwood (va.)


You've been listening to a great deal of Maxwell Davies lately, Mr. Ghost. Do you find that such a steady diet helps you understand his music better? I confess his music remains a bit of an enigma to me, with the exception of A Spell for Green Corn.


----------



## Philidor

Now some other suggestion from the forum.

*Einojuhani Rautavaara: Symphony No. 1*

National Orchestra of Belgium
Mikko Franck


----------



## Enthusiast

The Diabelli Variations: an extraordinary masterpiece in a very fine performance.


----------



## 13hm13

Henri Dutilleux - Piano Sonata, op. 1


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A classic disc right now, “Barbirolli Conducts British String Music” with the Sinfonia of London and the (New) Philharmonia.

After spending a lot of time listening to the Mendelssohns, I have been listening to some of the works of Ralph Vaughan Williams (Flos Campi and his Piano Concerto have featured a few times) and with this disc Edward Elgar makes a reappearance after break in listening. The Serenade is a beautiful work.

Both of the Vaughan Williams’ Fantasias here - “Tallis” and “Greensleeves” two works which hooked me on first listen and I always enjoy returning to them. These performances are fantastic and beautifully recorded (as are the Elgar works).


----------



## Mark Dee

A nice selection from 1992, nicely recorded, nicely performed...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Alban Berg Quartet - The Complete Recordings*

Webern: Five movements for String Quartet, Op. 5 (1909)

Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9 (1911-1913)

Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28 (1937-38)

A series of selections for tonight's listening session...


----------



## Bkeske

George Szell conducts Dvořák - The Three Great Symphonies

Symphony No. 7 In D Minor, Op. 70 (Formerly No. 2)
Symphony No. 8 In G Minor, Op. 88 (Formerly No. 4)
Symphony No. 9 In E Minor, Op. 95 ("From The New World") (Formerly No. 5)
The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 3LP box 1970


----------



## elgar's ghost

Bruce said:


> You've been listening to a great deal of Maxwell Davies lately, Mr. Ghost. Do you find that such a steady diet helps you understand his music better? I confess his music remains a bit of an enigma to me, with the exception of A Spell for Green Corn.


Without a doubt, B, especially if I play it chronologically in order to hopefully gain a handle on his (or any other composer's, for that matter) evolution. Despite Max being primarily associated with composing music which was influenced by his adopted Orkney home his output comes in many different shades, shapes and sizes - it eluded me at first but incrementally I am getting an adequate layman's grasp on what he was about so I didn't consider it a risk in gradually accruing a good collection of his work.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Although a fascinating figure, I don't go for Bernstein much. However, this recording piqued my interest, especially considering that, although a "modern" composer, he hardly ever touched the "music of our time"

Ligeti: Atmosphères
Feldman: Out of "Last Pieces"
Denisov: Crescendo e diminuendo
Schuller: Triplum
Messiaen: Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine


----------



## Floeddie

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4 
EMI Collector's Edition (2008)*


This is an excellent work that got strong community remarks in my thread seeking listening guidance. I definitely will spend more time listening to other works in this collection. TIA!


----------



## marlow

Mahler 3 

LAPO / Mehta


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 4 in D major and No. 5 in A major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer

I have always found that, in the very least, beyond the consistently impeccable taste and high craft, every single Haydn symphony has something remarkable and delightful about it. I've encountered no exceptions.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Merl

It's been a rather strange and emotional day so I'll return to what I was listening to this morning, before my day got turned upside down. Shostakovich's 1st Quartet from the Pacifica Quartet.


----------



## haziz

Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall
*Anton BrucknerSymphony No. 9 in D minor*
_Berliner Philharmoniker
Zubin Mehta_
Length: 67 min.
17 Apr 2021









Zubin Mehta conducts Bruckner and Messiaen | Digital Concert Hall


A century separated Olivier Messiaen and Anton Bruckner, but they had a lot in common: both were among the leading organists of their time, and both were deeply rooted in the Catholic faith. Zubin Mehta combines Messiaen’s Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum, a memorial to the dead of both...




www.digitalconcerthall.com


----------



## SanAntone

A really nice performance of these works by a cellist who seems to fly under the radar.


----------



## Eramire156

*Peter Racine Fricker
String Quartet no.2, op.20

Priaulx Rainier
String Quartet 

Frank Bridge
Phantasie Piano Quartet in F sharp minor*










*Amadeus Quartet
Benjamin Britten (Piano) - Bridge*

CD 69 from the Amadeus Quartet's DG box set.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Listening to this fascinating record of Scarlatti sonatas + Ligeti's works for harpsichord: Passacaglia ungharese, Hungarian Rock and Continuum. I've listened to the first four tracks, 3 sonatas and now the Passacaglia. When it I almost didn't realize that it was Ligeti, such was the spellbinding world that Taylor was/is building


----------



## Eramire156

Going from Britten as performer in my last post, to the composer

*Benjamin Britten
String Quartet no.2 in C major, op.36
String Quartet no.3, op.94*










*Amadeus String Quartet *

CD 67 from ASQ's DG box set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bkeske said:


>


What an ugly cover! It like it was painted by Francis Bacon (except Francis Bacon was interesting in his ugliness).


----------



## N Fowleri

Bought the download for this yesterday inexpensively. Good stuff.









Beethoven: The Complete Piano Sonatas, Bagatelles - Stephen Kovacevich (Warner Classics)


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Peer Gynt, Op. 23, Acts 1 - 4 (extended extracts)*

_Charlotte Hellekant (mezzo-soprano), Peter Mattei (baritone), Camilla Tilling (soprano)
Ellerhein Girls' Choir, Estonian National Male Choir
Arvo Leibur (violin), Rain Vilu (viola)
Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi_


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Ravel* - Daphnis & Chloe
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch.
RCA Victor 'Living Stereo'
Recorded 1961









From last night's Prom, I'm working my way through all the CDs in my collection of Daphnis & Chloe. This Munch Boston is really quite something.

About the concert, the National Youth Orchestra Of Great Britain were magical, an amazing concert. The musicianship was top flight and they were really enjoying themselves - the futures bright!


----------



## pmsummer

MIRACLES OF NOTRE-DAME
*Gautier de Coincy*
The Harp Consort
_Andrew Lawrence-King_ - director, medieval harp, organetto, psaltery
Jennie Cassidy, Steven Harrold, Ian Honeyman, Virginie Landré, Caitríona O'Leary, Julian Podger, Clara Sanabras, Paul Willenbrock - vocals
Jane Achtman, Hille Perl - vielle
Ian Harrison - bagpipes, cornetto, shawm
Gian Luca Lastraioli - medieval lute
Steve Player - citole

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Klavierman

Very good. This is the first music I've heard by him.


----------



## Floeddie

*Stravinsky, Rite of Spring (complete), animated graphical score*
Presented by Musanim




I just sat with my wife and son in the family room to expose them to this piece for the first time on our HDTV/Sound System. The graphics helps a non-expert focus and enjoy this piece by using both sight & sound, and the experience was a positive family event.


----------



## Bkeske

György Lehel conducts Bartók

Music For Strings, Percussion And Celesta
The Miraculous Mandarin - Concert Suite
Budapest Symphony Orchestra. 
Hungaroton 1967, part of the Bartók Béla Complete Edition set


----------



## Bkeske

Manxfeeder said:


> What an ugly cover! It like it was painted by Francis Bacon (except Francis Bacon was interesting in his ugliness).


Ha! I agree. But, Francis _was_ one of my favorite artist while in art school.


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS
_For Violin, Bass Viol, and Organ_
*William Lawes*
London Baroque

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

A momentary disturbance in the space/time continuum has occurred.


----------



## Bkeske

Christoph von Dohnányi conducts Stravinsky - The Firebird. Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. London 1980


----------



## Bachtoven 1

No.1-3. Brilliant playing and excellent sound.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I haven't heard Janet Baker singing less than superb live (3 times in recital) or recorded. I wonder she ever sung less than superb. She was such a consummate artist. Here she brings tears in my eyes.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 ‘Moonlight'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 15 in D major, Op. 28 'Pastorale'*
_
Stephen Kovacevich (piano)_


----------



## Rogerx

Jolivet: Violin Concerto, etc.

Isabelle Faust (violin)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Marko Letonja

Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Jolivet: Violin Concerto


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## tortkis

Wilhelm Stenhammar: String Quartet No. 4 in A minor, Op. 25 (1904-09) - Stenhammar Quartet (BIS)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Chaminade - Piano Music

Peter Jacobs (piano)

Chaminade: Arlequine Op. 53
Chaminade: Au pays dévasté Op. 155
Chaminade: Consolation - No. 5 of Pièces humoristiques Op. 87
Chaminade: Divertissement Op. 105
Chaminade: Élégie Op. 98 (Feuilles d'album No. 3)
Chaminade: Étude symphonique Op. 28
Chaminade: Études de Concert, Op. 35
Chaminade: Gigue Op. 43
Chaminade: Impromptu - No. 5 of Études de concert Op. 35
Chaminade: Libellules Op. 24
Chaminade: Nocturne Op. 165
Chaminade: Passacaille Op. 130
Chaminade: Pastorale Op. 114
Chaminade: Pièce romantique Op. 7 No. 1
Chaminade: Romances sans paroles, Op. 76: No. 5 Chanson bretonne
Chaminade: Scherzo-valse Op. 148 (d'après Op. 126 No. 6)
Chaminade: Sous bois - No. 2 of Pièces humoristiques Op. 87
Chaminade: Tarentelle - No. 6 of Études de concert Op. 35
Chaminade: Tristesse Op. 104
Chaminade: Valse tendre Op. 119


----------



## Art Rock

*Peter Maxwell Davies: Naxos Quartets No. 3 and No. 4 (Maggini Quartet, Naxos)*

For the coming days, my early morning string quartet routine will be listening to Peter Maxwell Davies' Naxos quartets. Today the second of five CD's.


----------



## Philidor

A new pleasure for the early morning - late Monteverdi's sacred music.

*Claudio Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale*

Dixit Dominus secondo
Salve regina
Confitebor primo
Deus tuorum militum secondo

Cantus Cölln
Concerto Palatino
Konrad Junghänel


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dulova Harps On

Continuing my current obsession with all things Italian Baroque. 
Also i'm working my way through Suzie Leblanc's discography focusing mainly on the Italian stuff.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Schoenberg - Die gluckiche Hand, 5 Pieces for Orchestra, String Quartet 2 (string orchestra version), Variations for Orchestra
Gielen/SWR SO









Bach - Six Motets
Dijkstra/Netherlands Chamber Orchestra









Cherubini - Requiem No 2
Mozart - Coronation Mass
Markevitch/Czech Phil









Penderecki - Utrenja
Wit/Warsaw Phil


----------



## Rogerx

Offenbach: Les Contes d'Hoffmann

Dane Joan Sutherland (Antonia/Stella/Giulietta/Olympia), Plácido Domingo (Hoffmann), Gabriel Bacquier (Coppélius/Dapertutto/Lindorf/Miracle), Huguette Tourangeau (Nicklausse), Hugues Cuénod (Franz)

Suisse Romande Choir & Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..


Amazon.com


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

A first listen through of this weeks string quartet selection.
*Mosolov, String Quartet No 1 - Novosibirsk Filarmonica String Quartet.*

Streamed via Spotify.


----------



## Kiki

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_A London Symphony_
*USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra / Gennady Rozhdestvensky* • 1988 Live • Melodiya

A superb rendering. By no means fast, but it certainly does not hang about.


----------



## Art Rock

*Tan Su Lian: Jamaica's Songs, U-Don Rock, River of the Trunk (Various artists, Arsis)*

Tan Su Lian (or Su Lian Tan), born in 1964, is a Malaysian-born American composer and flautist.This is the second (and last) CD I have of her work. We're off to a false start, with almost 7 minutes of poet Jamaica Kincaid reading her poem Jamaica's Songs that inspired the song cycle of the same name, which is sung by mezzo Brenda Patterson, accompanied by piano trio. This song cycle sounds like something Dawn Upshaw might have selected for the contemporary side of her repertoire. U-Don Rock is for solo piano (Donald Berman) and as with most contemporary piano pieces, I don't particularly care for it. It's still better than the next track, another poetry reading, this time River of the Trunk by John Elder, preparing for the final tracks, the song cycle of that name sung by soprano Szilvia Schranz.


----------



## Malx

*Tüür, Aditus & Exodus - City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi.*

Two pieces for orchestra from the turn of the century.
I've recently started listening to Tüür's works and find them attractive, modern but readily accessible whilst retaining plenty of substance.


----------



## Philidor

Malx said:


> I've recently started listening to Tüür's works and find them attractive, modern but readily accessible whilst retaining plenty of substance.


Indeed. As far as substance is regarded, I would position him somewhere between Norgard and Vasks, but closer to Norgard. But I am far from being in position to say such things in a substantiated way ...  . - I like Tüür's symphony No. 4 ("Magma", also with P. Järvi) and his Requiem, also his early works ("Architectonics", "Action - Passion - Illusion", ...)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Trio Zimmermann


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Sergei Taneyev: String Quintet Op.14 (Paul Rosenthal, Christiaan Bor, Rainer Moog, Godfried Hoogeveen, Nathaniel Rosen, Brilliant Classics)*

A CD without any cover or information I picked up for next to nothing years ago. It comes from a Brilliant Classics box (a reissue of a Challenge Classics recording). The quintet has two celli, like Schubert's masterpiece, and is very good.


----------



## Georgieva

I somehow prefer Repin's Taneyev: 

Klavierquintett
Piano Quintet op. 30

Klaviertrio
Piano Trio op. 22
Vadim Repin · Ilya Gringolts
Nobuko Imai · Lynn Harrell
Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## haziz

*Stanford: Symphony No. 3 in F minor 'Irish', Op. 28*

_Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones_
Recorded: 25-26 June 2006
Recording Venue: The Concert Hall, Lighthouse, Poole, UK


----------



## Georgieva

Another issue of Bruckner symphonies. I have to admit that Japanese orchestras have, over the last few decades, increasingly made a speciality of Bruckner (or even kind of fashion) such that they often rival Germans and Europeans. 

Here we have a coherent and unified vision of Bruckner’s symphonic oeuvre recorded live over two years, great job of Hiroshi Wakasugi 

*Anton BRUCKNER *
Symphonies 1-9
NHK Symphony Orchestra/Hiroshi Wakasugi
rec. live, 1996-98, Suntory Hall, Tokyo


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36


Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1979-01-21
Recording Venue: 19 & 21 January 1979 / No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## HerbertNorman

*Alexander Mosolov - Op. 24. * String Quartet No. 1 (1926) - Danel Quartet - SQ of the week


----------



## Bourdon

*Hildegard von Bingen








*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have part thirteen
for late morning and afternoon.

_Corpus Christi, with Cat & Mouse_ for two sopranos, mezzo-soprano,
tenor, baritone and unaccompanied mixed choir [Text: extract from
the 16th century _Richard Hill Commonplace Book_] (1993):
_A Hoy Calendar_ for unaccompanied mixed choir
[Text: George Mackay Brown] (1994):









_Cross Lane Fair_ for pipes and orchestra (1994):
Symphony no.5 for orchestra (1994):









_Carolisima_ - serenade for chamber orchestra (1994):
_Strathclyde Concerto no.9_ for six woodwinds and
string orchestra (1994):


----------



## Georgieva

Sibelius 
Thomas Søndergård 
BBC National Orchestra of Wales


----------



## Enthusiast

A big (more than an hour) serial piano concerto which tends towards neoclassicism. I think Skalkottas' three piano concertos are his key works. If you don't know them and like atonal music try them out - they are not so daunting (unless perhaps for the pianist).


----------



## Montarsolo

First time:


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35 & Spanish Capriccio, Op. 34

Boris Korsakov (violin)

The USSR TV and Radio Large Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Fedoseyev


----------



## Bourdon

*The Pilgrimage to Santiago

2 CD's








*


----------



## Kiki

*Friedrich Cerha*
_Nacht_
*SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg / Emilio Pomàrico* • 2014 • Kairos

Nocturnally fantastic!


----------



## prlj

Absolutely gorgeous music from this Estonian composer...


----------



## Art Rock

*Wilhelm Taubert: Piano Concertos No. 1 and No. 2
Jacob Rosenhain: Piano Concerto in D minor
(Tasmania Symphony Orchestra, Howard Shelley, Hyperion)*

The 51st CD in Hyperion's Romantic Piano Concerto series. Like most of these CD's, these three concertos may not be lost masterpieces, but they are fun to listen to. Taubert (1811-1891) and Rosenhain (1813-1894) were contemporaries of Mendelssohn, Chopin, Schumann and Liszt, and their sound world is in line with those composers (especially Mendelssohn to my ears).


----------



## Rogerx

Danzi: Music for Clarinet & Orchestra

Eduard Brunner (clarinet), Klaus Thunemann (bassoon), Aurèle Nicolet (flute)

Münchener Kammerorchester, Württembergisches Kammerorchester, Hans Stadlmair, Jörg Faerber



Danzi: Clarinet Potpourris (3)
Danzi: Concertante for flute, clarinet & orchestra, Op. 41
Danzi: Concertino for clarinet, bassoon and orchestra B flat major, Op. 47
Danzi: Sinfonia Concertante


----------



## Enthusiast

Three symphonies by Britain's serialist. This is really quite lovely music.


----------



## OCEANE

Bach French Suite 2, 4&5


----------



## prlj

Symphony No. 3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us!"

I put this on this morning as it's listed in one of the other threads, and I was completely unfamiliar with the work and the composer. Not sure I'll return to this one anytime soon, but I appreciate the opportunity to hear something new.

And, as a bass player (and former tuba player), it was interesting to hear something scored so sparsely for 5 basses and 3 (!) tubas! Filling that out with 5 trumpets, 3 oboes, piano, and 3 (!) bass drums, plus speaker. The score is essentially nothing but quarter notes throughout. 

I feel like this is one of those that, while I didn't particularly enjoy it, it will stick with me for some time.


----------



## Rogerx

Cello Concertos

David Pia (cello)

Munchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer



Albert, E: Cello Concerto in C major Op. 20
Bruch: Canzone, Op. 55
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Dohnányi: Konzertstück in D major for Cello and Orchestra Op. 12


----------



## Philidor

During some routine work - the current "String Quartet of the Week".

*Aleksandr Mosolov: String Quartet No. 1 A minor op. 24 (1926)*

Utrecht String Quartet










Not too bad ... I only knew Mosolov's "Iron Foundry" before, but this quartet is clearly different. I wonder whether the indication of a key is justified, but I think the composer knew what he did.


----------



## SanAntone

BACH: THE FRENCH SUITES | Angela Hewitt












> This was the second release in the Bach cycle, dating from 1995. As well as the Six French Suites, which contain some of Bach’s most attractive music, the double-CD includes the Eighteen Little Preludes for beginners, and the Sonata in D minor–Bach’s own transcription of one of his solo violin sonatas. (Hyperion)
> 
> ‘Hewitt’s playing makes Bach’s music live, for me, in a way that even the greatest harpsichordists do not’ (The Sunday Times)


----------



## Enthusiast

Kiki's posting of a Cerha disc (a good one if I remember rightly) reminded me that I have been wanting to listen to this excellent cello concerto. I don't care the the Schreker Chamber Symphony so much.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Ralph Vaughn Williams: Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis, Norfolk Rhapsody No.1, In the Fen Country, Fantasia on Greensleeves and Concerto Grosso. Cond. Judd, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra. Naxos.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Anatole Fistoulari

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Lorin Maazel
The first will be heard throughout the day - The second is intended for late night listening...

I have to start making some progress on working my way through these box sets...

Yesterday, I was rather unfairly and unceremoniously accused of not actually listening to any of the recordings contained within any of the box sets which I had on display. That the sole criteria that I ever used when contemplating the decision to buy a classical music recording was whether or not it was contained within a box of some sort - Nothing else - No consideration whatsoever for composer, conductor, performer, label, or era - apparently nothing was relevant other than that it be contained within a box... And to add insult to injury - a consensus had been reached that I would purchase a box set even if there wasn't actually anything in the box - just a box... an empty box... with nothing inside.

About three-quarters of the way into my rather spirited and impassioned defense - which expressed equal measures of outrage and indignation mixed with seething resentment and bitter denunciations upon the sheer audacity of even thinking to question my integrity - which I thought was going rather well as I was in rare form - I wish you could have seen me but that what have required letting you know where I live and no offense, that's not ever going to happen - It was brought to our attention - by my wife - of all people - my wife - a woman who claims to love me more than life itself - a woman who is supposed to defend me to the bitter end despite however stinging the defeat may be - who then betrayed me by pointing out that the box sets were still in their original shrink-wrap - Oh, sharper than a serpent's tooth to have a treacherous wife...

Thus... you'll pretty much be seeing a different box set just about every day of the week...

I give you my word of honor that I am not posting these box sets as yet another example of my apparently inexhaustible ability to effortlessly transform self-aggrandizement into something approaching a true art form... I am not "showing off" - I need all of you to trust me on this one as I really do not wish to alienate or antagonize even more people than I already have - I genuinely enjoy the sense of comradeship that I share with almost everyone here and even the ones who kind of get on my nerves are oddly likeable. If I truly was a "show-off" I would post a picture of my wife or my car or, even better, my house... I would have written "or even better, my wife" but I'm still kind of reeling from her completely unexpected betrayal... Just when you think you know some one... sigh...


----------



## N Fowleri

Ravel: Bolero, La Valse, Rapsodie Espagnole; Debussy: Images
Charles Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra
RCA Victor Living Stereo (CD version)


----------



## N Fowleri

Shaughnessy said:


> [...] If I truly was a "show-off" I would post a picture of my wife or my car or, even better, my house... I would have written "or even better, my wife" but I'm still kind of reeling from her completely unexpected betrayal... Just when you think you know some one [...]


Curious. For all the time that I've known you, you've struck me as the sort of fellow who lives in an apartment with only the companionship of a formerly-stray cat who sadly won't let you pet her.


----------



## Floeddie

Shaughnessy said:


> Thus... you'll pretty much be seeing a different box set just about every day of the week...
> 
> I give you my word of honor that I am not posting these box sets as yet another example of my apparently inexhaustible ability to effortlessly transform self-aggrandizement into something approaching a true art form... I am not "showing off" - I need all of you to trust me on this one as I really do not wish to alienate or antagonize even more people than I already have - I genuinely enjoy the sense of comradeship that I share with almost everyone here and even the ones who kind of get on my nerves are oddly likeable. If I truly was a "show-off" I would post a picture of my wife or my car or, even better, my house... I would have written "or even better, my wife" but I'm still kind of reeling from her completely unexpected betrayal... Just when you think you know some one... sigh...


You can always send this to the OP as a reply




I'd send this to my spouse if I were you:




Cheers!


----------



## jambo

I got about halfway through the 25-minute first movement and had to switch to another performance. I enjoy some of Celi's slower tempi, but this was a bridge too far.

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique"

Sergiu Celibidache
Munich Philharmonic Orchestra
1992


----------



## Rogerx

Duo Sessions: Julia Fischer & Daniel Müller-Schott

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin & Cello/Viola (after Handel)
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7
Ravel: Sonata for Violin & Cello
Schulhoff: Duo for violin & cello


----------



## Shaughnessy

N Fowleri said:


> Curious. For all the time that I've known you, you've struck me as the sort of fellow who lives in an apartment with only the companionship of a formerly-stray cat who sadly won't let you pet her.


You've written three posts about me - one that suggested that I seemed to require psychiatric intervention, one that for all intents and purposes accused me of plagiarism, and now a third that doesn't even pretend to be anything other than an insult.

Adding a smile emoticon doesn't do anything to disguise what essentially remain insults.

You're new... I get that... but, fair warning, if you don't back off, I'll carve you up like a roast turkey -


----------



## prlj

Shaughnessy said:


> ...I would post a picture of my wife...


Is it time for a "Post Your Hot Spouse" thread?


----------



## Bourdon

*Dufay

Triste Plaisir

Enchantingly beautiful music that goes straight to the heart.Old music, yet only in name because it speaks as if it were today's music.Difficult no, unusual perhaps and especially for those who have never learned to listen and ignore the world of early music This music deserves to be heard alongside all the symphonic force of Mahler and Bruckner. Minimal means and optimal expressiveness. In the overwhelming amount of music available to us, this is a pearl that deserves to be heard. Is this a recommendation.....? 








*


----------



## N Fowleri

Shaughnessy said:


> You've written three posts about me - one that suggested that I seemed to require psychiatric intervention, one that for all intents and purposes accused me of plagiarism, and now a third that doesn't even pretend to be anything other than an insult.
> 
> Adding a smile emoticon doesn't do anything to disguise what essentially remain insults.
> 
> You're new... I get that... but, fair warning, if you don't back off, I'll carve you up like a roast turkey -


I certainly didn't intend to offend you, so I apologize, sincerely, for doing so. I may have misperceived what I took to be humorous provokation in your posts. I wish you every happiness and success.


----------



## prlj

This is a pre-release/preview that's available on Apple Music from this UK-based guitarist...really enjoying this!!!


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: Strophe, Echo I, Meloma, In an Autumn Garden, Echo II, Antistrophe (Tokyo Gakuso Orchestra, Varese Sarabande)*

Six works composed specifically for Gagaku Orchestra (16 to 30 musicians, only traditional Japanese instruments are used). This is very special in many ways.



*Toru Takemitsu: Winter, Margimalia, Gitimalya (Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, Hiroyuki Iwaki, Varese Sarabande)*

Three orchestral pieces from the seventies that are probably not as well known as many others Takemitsu pieces. Always interesting to hear (again) such rarities from one of your favourite composers, especially Gitimalya with a beautiful part for marimba.


----------



## Enthusiast

jambo said:


> I got about halfway through the 25-minute first movement and had to switch to another performance. I enjoy some of Celi's slower tempi, but this was a bridge too far.
> 
> Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique"
> 
> Sergiu Celibidache
> Munich Philharmonic Orchestra
> 1992


Well, I couldn't agree less. I greatly enjoy that performance. I know others don't but I can never get why. This is the way I hear it: it builds a phenomenal power, it handles the lighter moments a delicately as you could wish, it has a strong pulse and a real sense of concentration. The slower speeds are just incidental to all that.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Dvorak: Piano trios, Op. 65 and Op.90. Beaux Arts Trio. Philips.


----------



## Enthusiast

I hear Anna Clyne as very modern and very inventive. But there is nothing in her music that could conceivably be said by anyone to be ugly or challenging. Her sound world is so rich that I want to check again to be sure I hadn't been listening to some awful pastiche. But, no, I like it, I like it a lot.


----------



## prlj

Enthusiast said:


> I hear Anna Clyne as very modern and very inventive. But there is nothing in her music that could conceivably be called by anyone to be ugly or challenging. Her sound world is so rich that I want to check again to be sure I hadn't been listening to some awful pastiche. But, no, I like it, I like it a lot.


We've performed a handful of her works over the last few years, and I've thoroughly enjoyed each one. We played "Masquerade" a few months ago, and may have left a few notes on the stage.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 7

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## jambo

Really enjoyed this disc of music from the Woody Allen Film "Manhattan" in the New York Phil 175th anniversary box. A great Rhapsody in Blue with Grafmann, followed by a larger number of shorter tracks.

Rhapsody In Blue
Land Of The Gay Caballero
Someone To Watch Over Me
I've Got A Crush On You
Do, Do, Do
Mine
He Loves And She Loves
Bronco Busters
Oh, Lady Be Good
'S Wonderful
Love Is Here To Stay
Sweet And Low-Down
Blue, Blue, Blue
Embraceable You
He Loves And She Loves
Love Is Sweeping The Country & Land Of The Gay Caballero
Strike Up The Band
But Not For Me

Gary Graffman (piano)
Zubin Mehta
New York Philharmonic
1979


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Symphonies 8 'Unfinished' & 9 'Great' - Berliner Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm.*

Old school Schubert it may be but these two symphonies sound just great with the wonderful polished 1960's Berlin strings in excellent form. This disc and the Krips disc of the same pairing on Decca are worth a space in any Schubert collection (imv).


----------



## Philidor

Dr. rer. mall. Alfred Brendel at the keys.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 ("Hammerklavier")*

Alfred Brendel, piano
Recording from the 1970s










Among those pianists who even don't try remotely to get close to Beethoven's ideas of tempo in the first movement, Brendel is the one that convinces me most.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Various Works*

Aki Takahashi is to be commended for her eight-volume survey of Satie's music because while she does a great job on other of his pieces, she somehow was compelled to include on this disk, Volume 4, pieces which don't really need to be recorded. 12 Petite Chorales are experimental harmonic exercises which Satie did during his time at the Schola Cantorum for himself, so they may hold interest for Satie enthusiasts like myself but I don't think too many others. Even worse are the Six Pieces de la Period 1906-1913, which don't measure up to what should be expected of him; they just were part of notebook scraps found after his death but given a title by Robert Caby. Then there are more scraps collected and titled Carnet d'esquisses et de croquis. Anyway, these are something to be heard once and moved on from.


----------



## Bourdon

*Desprez*

What to say about this wonderful recording,it is just something that made me speechless....


----------



## Enthusiast

Cerha's first three quartets and _8 movements after Holderlin fragments_ - very attractive music (not what you would expect from the cover!).


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Ballet Suites 1 & 2 - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.*

Truth be told not my usual fare but now and again these at times playful, infectious pieces catch my mood - today is one of those days.


----------



## Kiki

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_A Pastoral Symphony_
*BBC Symphony Orchestra / Adrian Boult* • 1966 Live • BBC Music Magazine

Ghostly heroic!


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Zemlinsky: *String Quartets No. 1 in A major, Op. 4 and No. 2, Op. 15
Artis Quartett Wien


----------



## Becca

Kiki said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> _A London Symphony_
> *USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra / Gennady Rozhdestvensky* • 1988 Live • Melodiya
> 
> A superb rendering. By no means fast, but it certainly does not hang about.


It's an interesting performance but what really stands out is that the chorus has exactly zero idea of the language that they are singing!!


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Gioachino Rossini*
Overtures

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Yoel Levi
Telarc 1994


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> I hear Anna Clyne as very modern and very inventive. But there is nothing in her music that could conceivably be said by anyone to be ugly or challenging. Her sound world is so rich that I want to check again to be sure I hadn't been listening to some awful pastiche. But, no, I like it, I like it a lot.


I too think that this was just superb - I was genuinely surprised at just how much I enjoyed it - The surprise came about mostly because the only reason that I bought the CD is because I really liked the cover -

This is a link to the label-authorized complete album on YouTube - It's worth a listen - If you enjoy it, purchase the CD as the sound is, of course, superior. If you don't enjoy it, you can take comfort in knowing that you got exactly what you paid for.



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nvNIqyrcFiBzLWr-uriTI-Co4Fg934skU


----------



## Knorf

Becca said:


> It's an interesting performance but what really stands out is that the chorus has exactly zero idea of the language that they are singing!!


I must admit, if I were singing in a chorus during a performance of _A London Symphony_, I'd be comparably bemused and befuddled. 😉


----------



## Philidor

Knorf said:


> I must admit, if I were singing in a chorus during a performance of _A London Symphony_, I'd be comparably bemused and befuddled. 😉


Gentlemen, keep your countenance ... we have to admit that there is a good reason why the chorus has exactly zero idea of the language that they are singing!


----------



## Enthusiast

A bit more Anna Clyne - her ardent cello concerto, "Dance". I didn't listen to the Elgar on this occasion but can say it seems an appropriate coupling.


----------



## Malx

An interesting disc, a Japanese EMI copy of a 1952 recording which is in superbly clear mono, I can only surmise that the clever people from EMI Japan are technically superior to their UK counterparts when it comes to remastering. I am presuming it has been remastered, it was produced in Japan in 2012, but can't be sure - most of the cover and booklet notes are in Japenese!

*Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Camilla Wicks, Symphony Orchestra of Radio Stockholm, Sixten Ehrling.















*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have part fourteen
for late afternoon and early evening.​_The Beltane Fire_ is not so much inspired by the modern celebration of the Gaelic May Day festival but the conflict which existed on Orkney during the Reformation period when the austere finger-wagging stance of the church was set against the elementary joy of Gaelic/Norse paganism, of which Beltane was central. 

_The Beltane Fire - _choreographic poem for orchestra (1995):








​_The Doctor of Myddfai_ is based on an old Welsh legend, but now with a modern dystopian setting. A synopsis can be found on the link below:

Peter Maxwell Davies Doctor of Myddfai - Opera

_The Doctor of Myddfai_ - opera in two acts [Libretto: David Pountney] (1995):

with Paul Whelan, Lisa Tyrrell, Gwynne Howell, Elizabeth Vaughan,
Ann Howard, Nan Christie, Deborah Parry-Edwards a.o.


----------



## SanAntone

*Jean-Yves Thibaudet Plays Duke Ellington








*


----------



## pmsummer

RÉSONANCE
*C.F. Abel - J.S. Bach - St. Colombe - De Machy - P. Hersant - Tobias Hume - C. Simpson - C. Christodoulou - G.I. Gurdjieff*
Nima Ben David - Viola da gamba
_
MA Recordings_


----------



## Kiki

Becca said:


> It's an interesting performance but what really stands out is that the chorus has exactly zero idea of the language that they are singing!!


You're talking about Rozh's A Sea Symphony instead, right?

I never listened to it, I have to admit...

Now I feel curious about it... perhaps it would be similar to you guys putting up with my funny English writing.

But then I can't figure out what the London Philharmonic Choir was singing either for Boult or for Haitink.

I do feel curious, can you native English speakers make out what is being sung? I mean, without looking at the text of course.


----------



## N Fowleri

Qobuz.com is having a download sale, so I just picked this up for $1.50 USD. Beautiful! I have heard a fair amount of similar choral work, but this stand out.










Messes de Barcelone et d'Apt
Ensemble Gilles Binchois, Dominique Vellard
Label: Evidence


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 4-5


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.2 in C minor*









*Ileana Cotrubas
Christa Ludwig 

Zubin Mehta
Wiener Philharmoniker *

Rather than show the Decca Legends reissue cover, the back of that booklet has the picture of the original LP cover.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Before: Ligeti's Musica Ricercata and Schubert's 4 Imprompti, D.899. Rodiles plays very soft, sometimes I wish (especially in the Ligeti) that she were more energetic, but her delicate playing was nice to hear nonetheless










Now, strictly Ligeti: Melodien, Double Concerto for Flute & Oboe, Chamber Concerto for 13 Instrumentalists


----------



## Knorf

*Amy Beach: *Quartet for Strings, Op. 89; Sonata for Violin and Piano, Op. 34; Pastorale for Wind Quintet, Op. 151; _Dreaming_ (transcr. by the composer for cello and piano), Op. 15 No. 3
Ambache


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMÆ
*John Dowland*
Nigel North - lute
Les Voix Humaines - Consort de violes
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## marlow

Mahler Symphony 5

Barbirolli


----------



## sAmUiLc

The cover doesn't show but it is Symphony #6.

I know three T6s which lasts over 55 minutes: Bernstein, Mikko Franck and this. I first got the Bernstein's. I tried many times to like it but couldn't stand it and every time felt bored stiff - I felt Bernstein himself was so bored when he recorded it he wanted to deliberately test how far he could go and still get away with it . So it went to the Sunset Amoeba. Then this. This was so awesome, there is nothing like it, it became my desert island disc. The last movement is so powerful - hard to listen to any other's soon after this. Of course, it is not for the everyday listening. This kind, you need to come back after a long while. Mikko Franck's is nothing to report home about.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Becca

Philidor said:


> Gentlemen, keep your countenance ... we have to admit that there is a good reason why the chorus has exactly zero idea of the language that they are singing!


Mea Culpa ... that's what comes of posting at the crack of dawn!! 

Of course I was thinking about the Sea Symphony in that set.


----------



## Merl

A very good account of the Lalo but I reckon it can be done even better. Off to find out.


----------



## Knorf

Becca said:


> Mea Culpa ... that's what comes of posting at the crack of dawn!!
> 
> Of course I was thinking about the Sea Symphony in that set.


We knew. It was just a fun moment to share a gentle ribbing.

No loss of respect towards you at all, now or ever! Cheers!


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 6 in D major "Le Matin", No. 7 in C major "Le Midi", and No. 8 in G major "Le Soir"
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer 

Wonderful performances!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 2*

I don't know what Ashkenazy is doing here that's so special, but his way with the Six-Foot Scowl clicks with me. Andre Previn is conducting the LSO.


----------



## Bruce

I'm still working my way through this set:










Today, it's *Giovanni Pescetti* - Organ Sonata No. 9 in G minor - Paolo Bottini (organ)
*Louis-Claude Daquin* - the last two parts of his Nouveau livre de Noëls, Op. 2 - Adriano Falcinoi (organ)
*Ignazio Spergher* - Organ Sonatas 3 & 4 - Chiara Minali (organ)
*Domenico Chimarosa* - several short sonatas - Andrea Chezzi (organ)
*Baldassare Galuppi* - Two Sonatas in C major - Luca Scandali (organ)
*Gaetano Valeri* - Three Sonatas from his 12 Suonata per l'organo, Op. 1 set - Paolo Bottini (organ)


----------



## jim prideaux

Schumann-Symphony no.2

Abbado and the Orchestra Mozart.


----------



## Shoskofiev

Enthusiast said:


> A big (more than an hour) serial piano concerto which tends towards neoclassicism. I think Skalkottas' three piano concertos are his key works. If you don't know them and like atonal music try them out - they are not so daunting (unless perhaps for the pianist).


I find some of those "atonal-serial" works quite depressing. Not my cup of tea, actually.


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








Henry Purcell – Hespèrion XX, Jordi Savall - Fantasias For The Viols 1680


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1999 CD release of "Fantasias For The Viols 1680" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Floeddie

*Isang Yun - Gong-Hu for Harp and String Orchestra*

I found this by spending time here in this thread, so thank you to the OP. It's a keeper!!!


----------



## Floeddie

Shaughnessy said:


> View attachment 172421


I listened, I liked, I kept. Thank you.


----------



## pmsummer

GLORIA TIBI TRINITAS
_Taverner & Tudor Music II_
*John Taverner -Thomas Tallis - William Byrd - Robert Fayrfax - Robert White*
Ars Nova Copenhagen
Paul Hillier - director
_
Dacapo_


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Ralph Vaughan Williams; Lennox Berkeley; Peter Warlock: Colourise*

London Choral Sinfonia, Roderick Williams, Andrew Staples, Elena Urioste, Michael Waldron

Just arrived - No time for the RVW today but I think I can get the Berkeley and Warlock compositions in later this evening.

Looking forward to this - Took much longer than anticipated from Presto - Kept getting "Back-ordered" emails - But it did indeed arrive.

It was packed with this which will have to take its proper place in the queue -

I'm trying to concentrate on music that I'm not familiar with - I can't quite explain why I need to hear music that I've never heard before - but for whatever reasons, that's the frame of mind that I'm in. I'm way behind on my listening and I hesitate to add even more titles that are in the "yet to be heard" category but there have been too many times lately in which I've hesitated on something that I knew that I wanted but didn't necessarily need to have right at this moment only to discover that within six months of release, the recording is out of print. The labels are doing this intentionally as they don't want to have product sitting on the shelves but I think that they're greatly underestimating the demand by far too conservative a measure. 











*Britten: The Music for String Quartet*

Emperor Quartet

*Works*

Britten: Alla Marcia
Britten: Miniature Suite
Britten: Phantasy for string quintet
Britten: Quartettino
Britten: Rhapsody for String Quartet
Britten: Simple Symphony, Op. 4
Britten: String Quartet in F Major (1928)
Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C major, Op. 36
Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
Britten: Three Divertimenti


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








- Couperin: Pieces De Violes 1728 - Amazon.com Music


- Couperin: Pieces De Violes 1728 - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## N Fowleri

This was half-off today at eclassical.com (the digital downloads store owned by BIS.) Sounds good to me - this Brautigam guy seems to know his way around a keyboard.










Mozart Piano Concertos Nos 18 in B flat major & 22 in E flat major
Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano; Die Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens
Label: BIS


----------



## Floeddie

N Fowleri said:


> This was half-off today at eclassical.com (the digital downloads store owned by BIS.) Sounds good to me - this Brautigam guy seems to know his way around a keyboard.
> 
> Mozart Piano Concertos Nos 18 in B flat major & 22 in E flat major
> Ronald Brautigam, fortepiano; Die Koelner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens
> Label: BIS


Thanks for the heads up, eclassical.com looks like a great place to surf. I signed up on their email list.


----------



## Kiki

*Arnold Schoenberg*
_Verklärte Nacht (Sextet version) _
*Les Dissonances / David Grimal* • 2006 • Naïve

A really sensual performance.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Reich: Different Trains / Triple Quartet / The Four Sections


----------



## N Fowleri

Floeddie said:


> Thanks for the heads up, eclassical.com looks like a great place to surf. I signed up on their email list.


They are very nice folks. When you email them, they take a day or two to get back to you. In fact, I don't know if there is more than one "folk" there. The man listed as the CEO is the one who responded to my email for support. I had purchased three individual albums from Trio Zimmermann before realizing that there was a box set of five of their recordings for less than the three I had bought. They refunded me the original purchases, so I could buy the set. They actually have a policy that they will refund any purchase (even if you downloaded it already) for any reason for some period of time. They want you to like their music. In addition to BIS, they sell music from other labels. The truth is that they often don't have the lowest prices, but sometimes they do.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn, op 77 #1, op 77 #2 and op 103


----------



## neoshredder

Mendelssohn - Octet


----------



## jambo

More Masur, the mega box that keeps on giving!

*Schumann: *Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
*Schnittke: *Cello Concerto No. 1

Natalia Gutman (cello)
Kurt Masur
London Philharmonic Orchestra
1991


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Some staggeringly good playing.


----------



## prlj

Time to simmer in some Bruckner tonight...


----------



## Becca

Kiki said:


> You're talking about Rozh's A Sea Symphony instead, right?
> 
> I never listened to it, I have to admit...
> 
> Now I feel curious about it... perhaps it would be similar to you guys putting up with my funny English writing.
> 
> But then I can't figure out what the London Philharmonic Choir was singing either for Boult or for Haitink.
> 
> I do feel curious, can you native English speakers make out what is being sung? I mean, without looking at the text of course.


For the most part (and apparently excepting the London Philharmonic Choir) yes.


----------



## Becca

Shaughnessy said:


> *Britten: The Music for String Quartet*
> 
> Emperor Quartet
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Britten: Alla Marcia
> Britten: Miniature Suite
> Britten: Phantasy for string quintet
> Britten: Quartettino
> Britten: Rhapsody for String Quartet
> Britten: Simple Symphony, Op. 4
> Britten: String Quartet in F Major (1928)
> Britten: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 25
> Britten: String Quartet No. 2 in C major, Op. 36
> Britten: String Quartet No. 3, Op. 94
> Britten: Three Divertimenti


I just can't understand what language they are singing


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time

They say Hatto was not the one who played these, but it don't matter to me, to be honest. These days they do so much altering and touch-ups to a recording before its release anyway, even the ones they call live. Is the final outcome a product of the musicians or the engineer? Why bother? All I have to do is just relax and enjoy.


----------



## Rogerx

Hahn and Massenet pianoconcertos

Stephen Coombs (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Jean-Yves Ossonce


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Becca

Huw Watkins, Symphony #2 (2020-21)
Halle Orchestra / Mark Elder
A composer I had never heard of before with a new piece very much worth exploring, a symphony of the Covid lockdown


----------



## Rogerx

Wilhelm Berger: Choral Works

Landesjugendchor Thüringen, Nikolaus Müller





Berger, W: Dämm’rung senkte sich von oben, Op. 84 No. 1
Berger, W: Die Kapelle am Strand
Berger, W: Die Thräne fließt im Staub, Op. 67 No. 1
Berger, W: Gebet, Op. 22
Berger, W: Groß ist der Herr, Op. 54 No. 3
Berger, W: Im Fliederbusch ein Vögleich saß, Op. 25 No. 3
Berger, W: Karfreitag, Op. 103 No. 1
Berger, W: Mitten wir im Leben sind, Op. 54 No. 1
Berger, W: Niss Puk, Op. 44 No. 3
Berger, W: Sehnsucht, Op. 98 No. 1
Berger, W: Ständchen, Op. 25 No. 5
Berger, W: Sturmesmythe, Op. 103 No 2
Berger, W: Von ferne klingen Glocken, Op. 103 No. 3
Berger, W: Wie bin ich krank!, Op. 79 No. 2
Berger, W: Wie nun alles stirbt und endet, Op. 25 No. 1
Berger, W: Zu stille Liebe, Op. 104 No. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Marcello, B: Sonatas Op. 2

Lyremar Trio

Marcello, B: Sonata in D minor Op. 2 No. 2
Marcello, B: Sonatas Op. 2


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jim prideaux

Early start with Brahms......

2nd and 3rd Symphonies....

Nelsons and the BRSO....

A very considered pace and 'opulent'?


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Proceeding with late Monteverdi's sacred music.

*Claudio Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale*

Beatus vir primo
Salve regina
Laudate pueri primo
Sanctorum meritis primo
Laudate Dominum secondo
Cantus Cölln
Concerto Palatino
Konrad Junghänel


----------



## jambo

While I found the 13th a bit too dissonant, the 14th is easily my favourite Myaskovsky symphony so far.

*Myaskovsky: *Symphony No. 13 in B flat minor, Op. 36
*Myaskovsky: *Symphony No. 14 in C major, Op. 37

Evgeny Svetlanov
Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra
1991-1993


----------



## tortkis

Artur Schnabel: Symphony No. 2 - The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Paul Zukofsky


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Schoenberg - Violin Concerto, Jacob’s Ladder
Gielen/SWR SO; Marschner, violin









Ligeti - Etudes
Ullen, piano









Schubert - Impromptus D899, Moments musicaux 
Schubert/Tharaud - Rosamunde
Tharaud, piano


----------



## neoshredder

Max Bruch - String Quartet 2


----------



## sAmUiLc

Both quartets are unfinished, in two movements each.


----------



## Rogerx

Minkus-Delibes: La Source / Drigo: La Flûte magique

Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Montarsolo

Vivaldi with Julian Bream


----------



## Enthusiast

Shoskofiev said:


> I find some of those "atonal-serial" works quite depressing. Not my cup of tea, actually.


Fair enough. No need to listen to them, then ..... 

.... except maybe they are not all the same as those that you have sampled. There is a lot of variety under the heading "atonal-serial". That CD - the Skalkottas 3rd piano concerto - is not dark and is very rewarding. No darker that late Stravinsky. Even with Schoenberg, though, a lot that is sometimes described as dark can often sound like "Romantic music with different notes" and can be enjoyed in much the same way. And the symphonies in the Searle CD that I played and posted, yesterday, have so many lovely passages that getting to know them is an enormous pleasure.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Jean Sibelius - Symph. no. 2 & 3 - Naxos box set - Petri Sakari - Iceland SO


----------



## sAmUiLc

Abel Selaocoe & Bantu Ensemble: Where is Home?



https://www.nporadio4.nl/concerten/4602193a-9214-48d7-aac7-a1e94ae5d342/abel-selaocoe-bantu-ensemble-where-is-home


----------



## Art Rock

*Peter Maxwell Davies: Naxos Quartets No. 5 and No. 6 (Maggini Quartet, Naxos)*

For the coming days, my early morning string quartet routine will be listening to Peter Maxwell Davies' Naxos quartets. Today the third of five CD's.


----------



## Merl

Off for a coffee with Malx in a bit so I'll get some listening in now. If you saw my last post on here..... I found it. The Lalo is top notch. Relistening to the Ravel too as I remember that made a strong impression and ended up highly recommended in my blog review. 😃 😃


----------



## Georgieva

*Cherubini: Masses, Overtures, Motets 




















*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Merl said:


> Off for a coffee with Malx in a bit so I'll get some listening in now. If you saw my last post on here..... I found it. The Lalo is top notch. Relistening to the Ravel too as I remember that made a strong impression and ended up highly recommended in my blog review. 😃 😃


Coffee? Don't you mean Irn-Bru?

"Old and unimproved" 🤣










P.S. Sadly, a few years ago, Cola superseded Irn-bru as Scotland's favourite pop. A sign of the times. I'm off to the shops to get some Tizer!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have part fifteen
for either side of gardening duties.

_Strathclyde Concerto no.10_ for orchestra (1996):









_Time and the Raven_ - overture for orchestra (1995):
Symphony no.6 for orchestra (1996):









Concerto for piccolo and orchestra (1996):









_Mavis in Las Vegas_ - theme and variations for orchestra (1997):


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Toru Takemitsu*
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, *Hiroshi Wakasugi*

1. Requiem
2. November Steps
3. Far Calls, coming far!
4. Visions


I love the sound on this Chandos CD - it has a very 'live' feel to it. The actual disc is in my loft so I can't easily check to see if this is a live recording in the first place (I'm playing my 16-bit hard-drive rip).

EDIT: If anyone is interested in this recording, it's available from Qobuz as a CD quality 16-bit download for just *£2.99*.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Montarsolo

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 172453
> 
> 
> 1 disc at a time
> 
> They say Hatto was not the one who played these, but it don't matter to me, to be honest. These days they do so much altering and touch-ups to a recording before its release anyway, even the ones they call live. Is the final outcome a product of the musicians or the engineer? Why bother? All I have to do is just relax and enjoy.


It's fake indeed. You are listening to the Ingrid Haebler Denon recordings. A great fraud in classical music. Gramophon magazine was immortally ridiculed. See: Ingrid Haebler: pianospel als een geschenk van God. - Rotterdam

Google translation:

In the later eighties I got to know the piano playing of Ingrid Haebler through the CD and really liked it. She was born in Vienna, 1929, as a descendant of a noble family. Ingrid learned to play the piano from her mother, who was a concert pianist. In the sixties and seventies Ingrid was truly a celebrated star, specializing in the Viennese classics, Mozart, Haydn, Beethoven, Schubert. She has made many recordings for the Philips label, especially Mozart.

At the end of the seventies a new generation came that found her playing 'too beautiful'. Mozart was a man of flesh and blood. Haebler didn't do that part justice, they thought, and she was losing her favor, some of them were really targeting her: too beautiful, too good… and even superficial, bourgeois, dowdy, sweet. She herself said she did not want to stand between Mozart and the listener, she wanted to let Mozart hear and not do anything with him.
She remained very popular in Japan, where she was asked by the leading audio label Denon at the end of the eighties to record all of Mozart's piano sonatas. Some critics of the authoritative British music magazine Gramophone were anti-Haebler and gave her a cold shoulder, they didn't even bother to listen to the recordings: you know what you get from Haebler, neat neat – prim and proper – but nothing more than that.

The successful British pianist Joyce Hatto, the same generation as Haebler, withdrew from music life in 1970 due to cancer. To everyone's surprise, she released a whole series of CD recordings in the nineties. In the serenity of her withdrawal she had worked on her technique and gained new, deep insights into music through her disease process. Gramophone especially praised her Mozart sonatas: sublime, she was able to reproduce in a unique way the light that lay behind Mozart's notes. But above all praise for her lived-in, warm, human Mozart playing.
Six months after Joyce Hatto's death (2006), it was revealed that the more than 90 (!) recordings she had released were fraudulent. It was not her playing, but looted recordings of other pianists, given a somewhat different acoustic jacket by her husband, who was a recording engineer. Her delightful Mozart sonatas, full of rich insights, turned out to be the recordings of Ingrid Haebler. Bit painful for Gramophone magazine though!
In the years since, a British critic looked back on this affair and wondered how it could have happened.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Art Rock said:


> *Peter Maxwell Davies: Naxos Quartets No. 5 and No. 6 (Maggini Quartet, Naxos)*
> 
> For the coming days, my early morning string quartet routine will be listening to Peter Maxwell Davies' Naxos quartets. Today the third of five CD's.


What's your opinion so far @Art Rock ?


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## Art Rock

@HerbertNorman
I like them (like I did in the past, got them a few years ago IIRC). Then again, I tend to like many contemporary string quartets, and I like a lot of PM Davies' work, so if you share those feelings, they are worth exploring.


----------



## Merl

HenryPenfold said:


> Coffee? Don't you mean Irn-Bru?
> 
> "Old and unimproved" 🤣
> 
> 
> View attachment 172471
> 
> P.S. Sadly, a few years ago, Cola superseded Irn-bru as Scotland's favourite pop. A sign of the times. I'm off to the shops to get some Tizer!


Nah, just a coffee, Henry. I hate Irn Bru (Malx has just informed me he does too).


----------



## Art Rock

*John Tavener: Towards Silence (Cavaleri Quartet, Fifth Quadrant, Finzi Quartet, Medici Quartet, Sigma)*

This is one of my personal favourites in Tavener's holy minimalism style. The work is composed for four string quartets and large Tibetan temple bowl, and runs for only 34 minutes - but it is wonderful music if you are into this genre.


----------



## Floeddie

HenryPenfold said:


> *Toru Takemitsu - *Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra, *Hiroshi Wakasugi*
> EDIT: If anyone is interested in this recording, it's available from Qobuz as a CD quality 16-bit download for just *£2.99*.


I'm here in the States, so I checked it out, converting *£2.99* to USD @ $1.21/1 pound sterling (today's rate) (my downloads are either mp3 @ 320 kbps or m4a @ 256 kpbs, my hearing is slightly challenged, so I can't differentiate between these two compression rates and FLAC, which is CD quality 16-bit)

Qobuz = $7.95
Presto = $7.75
eClassical = n/a
Amazon = $11.49
Apple Music = $11.99

In the USA, Amazon & Apple Music additionally charge prevailing sales tax, based on the State rate, a variable. Sales tax is 8.7% where I live. I found it in my Spotify account for which I am paying $7.25/month for premium streaming, so I saved it in my library for further review. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Merl said:


> Nah, just a coffee, Henry. I hate Irn Bru (Malx has just informed me he does too).


Sassanachs!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Floeddie said:


> I'm here in the States, so I checked it out, converting *£2.99* to USD @ $1.21/1 pound sterling (today's rate) (my downloads are either mp3 @ 320 kbps or m4a @ 256 kpbs, my hearing is slightly challenged, so I can't differentiate between these two compression rates and FLAC, which is CD quality 16-bit)
> 
> Qobuz = $7.95
> Presto = $7.75
> eClassical = n/a
> Amazon = $11.49
> Apple Music = $11.99
> 
> In the USA, Amazon & Apple Music additionally charge prevailing sales tax, based on the State rate, a variable. Sales tax is 8.7% where I live. I found it in my Spotify account for which I am paying $7.25/month for premium streaming, so I saved it in my library for further review. Thanks for sharing.


Mea culpa - I often forget that people in the colonies will have different rates. 

A lot of the time, I can't honestly differentiate between Hi-Res, 16-bit or even mp3. But sadly I get sucked in on things like this!


----------



## Floeddie

I started my day with Brahms:

Piano Sonata No. 1 in C Major
Piano Sonata No. 2 in F Sharp Minor
Double Concerto for Violin and Cello in A Minor, Op. 102

It's an agreeable way to start the day... now to go get a cuppa joe.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek
Recorded: 2013-11-15
Recording Venue: Rudolfinum, Dvorák Hall, Prague


----------



## Bourdon

*Consort Music



















*


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

















*


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: Ran Suites and Soundtrack highlights (Sapporo Symphony Orchestra, Hiroyuki Iwaki, Silva Screen)*

Takemitsu has composed scores of movie soundtracks, but this is probably his most famous one. The layout of the CD is somewhat strange: it starts with two suites taken from the film music, followed by highlights from the soundtrack. Never mind, this is almost 80 minutes of wonderful music.


----------



## Enthusiast

The remaining Searle symphonies (1 & 4). Great.


----------



## Rogerx

Alessandro Rolla: Concertos

I Musici

Rolla: Concertino in E flat BI 328
Rolla: Divertimento in F major for viola and strings
Rolla: Rondo in G major
Rolla: Sonata in E flat major for viola and piano, Op. 3, No. 1


----------



## SearsPoncho

Dvorak - Piano Quartets - Suk Trio/Kodousek

George Antheil - Ballet mecanique - Netherlands Wind Ensemble plus a battery of percussionists and others


----------



## jim prideaux

Harnoncourt and the COE....

Beethoven.......

4th and 7th Symphonies.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Boulez The Conductor: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Philips*

Berg: Lulu-Suite (Five Symphonic Pieces) for soprano and orchestra - (throughout the day)

Berg: Lulu - (evening)


*Alban Berg Quartet - The Complete Recordings*

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 74 No. 3 in G minor 'The Rider' - (music to lunch by)


----------



## Shaughnessy

HenryPenfold said:


> *Sassanachs!*


Sassenach with an "e", Henry - although it was derived from the Irish "_sasanach_" and you should use it in the singular rather than plural as only one of the two is English.


----------



## Enthusiast

The 2nd piano concerto of Skalottas. A relatively slight thing at 35+ minutes (compared to the long 3rd concerto). The time passes smoothly as there is so much to enjoy.









I'm going away for a couple of days. Perhaps on my return I'll post the highlights of any listening I do while away.


----------



## Georgieva

Delius: Brigg Fair & Sea Drift (The Beecham Collection)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Shaughnessy said:


> Sassenach with an "e", Henry - although it was derived from the Irish "_sasanach_" and use it as in the singular when you're referring to Merl unless Malx is lowland Scots in which case it's perfectly appropriate and would indeed be used in the plural.


There's no 'e' in sassanach and there's no 'e' in whisky. Why the Irish love popping 'Es' everywhere is beyond me.........


----------



## Vasks

_All Aaron_

*Copland - An Outdoor Overture (Colburn/USMB)
Copland - Quite City (Bernstein/DG)
Copland - Appalachian Spring (composer/RCA)*


----------



## sbmonty

Bartók: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 7, Sz 40
Danish String Quartet

Looking forward to the fifth and final recording of their Prism series.


----------



## Rogerx

Bartók: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## Bourdon

*Dante and the Troubadours

CD 1 from this box








*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Verdi: Requiem. w/ Price, Baker, Luchetti and van Dam. Cond. Solti. Chicago Symphony Chorus and Orchestra. Sony Music.


----------



## haziz

*Raff: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 153 'In the Forest'*
_
Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra, Košice
Urs Schneider_
Recorded: 22nd to 27th Jan, 1990
Recording Venue: House of Arts, Kosice

Earlier today.


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Chamber music for piano and strings

Dorian Lamotte (violin), Agnes Revery (violin), Marc Desmons (viola), Florent Audibert (cello),

Francois Dumont (piano)


Lalo: Arlequin in G major
Lalo: Chanson villagoise, Op. 14, No. 1
Lalo: Guitarre, Op. 28
Lalo: Piano Quintet in A flat major 'Grand Quintet'
Lalo: Piano Trio No. 1 in C minor, Op. 7
Lalo: Serenade, Op. 14, No. 2
Lalo: Sonata
Lalo: Violin Sonata in D major, Op 12


----------



## haziz

*Field: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, H27*

_Paolo Restani (piano)
Nice Philharmonic Orchestra
Marco Guidarini_


----------



## Bourdon

*Le Banquet du Voeu (1454)

The Feast of the Pheasant








*


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major*

_Staatskapelle Dresden
Eugen Jochum_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Peter Maxwell Davies - all I have part sixteen of 
sixteen for the rest of the afternoon.

_Job_ - oratorio in three parts for soprano, alto, tenor, baritone,
mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Biblical sources, trans. by
Stephen Mitchell and adapted by David Lemon] (1997):









Concerto for piano and orchestra (1997):
_Maxwell's Reel, with Northern Lights_ for orchestra (1998):









_Dove, Star-Folded_ for string trio (2000):
_Economies of Scale_ for clarinet, violin, cello and piano (2002):









_Linguae Ignis_ [_Tongues of Fire_] for solo cello
and fourteen-piece ensemble (2002):


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 10 and 12. Vegh Quartet. Valois.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Grieg: Piano Concertos

Denis Kozhukhin (piano)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Vassily Sinaisky


----------



## prlj

Becca said:


> Huw Watkins, Symphony #2 (2020-21)
> Halle Orchestra / Mark Elder
> A composer I had never heard of before with a new piece very much worth exploring, a symphony of the Covid lockdown


Whoa! Thank you for sharing this...I just put it on, simply based on your link here, and am thoroughly enjoying this. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Becca

HenryPenfold said:


> There's no 'e' in sassanach and there's no 'e' in whisky. Why the Irish love popping 'Es' everywhere is beyond me.........


eeeeek!


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## prlj

After devouring Alisa Weilerstein's excellent recording of these a few months ago, I'm drawn to this new release of the Haydn concertos. This is another fun, energetic reading, especially the 2nd concerto. The recording sound is very close...I'm hearing Poltéra's breathing in a few spots.. (I happen to love these "human" elements in recordings...breathing, vocalizations from conductors, finger squeaks on acoustic guitars, etc.)


----------



## Shaughnessy

HenryPenfold said:


> There's no 'e' in sassanach and there's no 'e' in whisky. *Why the Irish love popping 'Es' everywhere is beyond me.........*


Spite, Henry, pure spite - Once we realized how much it exasperated the English to have to write an extra letter in a word, we decided to add "E's" to as many as we could.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*

_Staatskapelle Dresden
Herbert Blomstedt_

Earlier today.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*LvBeethoven*
Overtures

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Yoel Levi
Telarc 1997


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Divertimenti & Duos I

Elly Ameling (soprano), Elisabeth Cooymans (soprano), Peter van der Bilt (baritone), Iman Soeteman (french horn), Jan Peeters (french horn), George Pieterson (basset horn), Geert van Keulen (basset horn), Aart Rozenboom (basset horn)

Members of the Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major, WAB 107 (1885 Version) - [First mvmt - Allegro moderato]*

_Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
François-Xavier Roth








_


----------



## Philidor

Here again Dr. rer. mall. Alfred Brendel - today live in London.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Alfred Brendel
London, Queen Elisabeth Hall, 2 Feb 1983










Among the best imho.


----------



## haziz




----------



## deangelisj35

Kiki said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> _A London Symphony_
> *USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra / Gennady Rozhdestvensky* • 1988 Live • Melodiya
> 
> A superb rendering. By no means fast, but it certainly does not hang about.


And a charming cover!


----------



## Philidor

Yesterday No. 2, today No. 3:

*Einojuhani Rautavaara: Symphony No. 3*

Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
Max Pommer


----------



## sAmUiLc

More Joyce Hatto (or her husband/engineer William Barrington-Coupe who must be a genius - I remember reading Hatto's interview given before the hoax was exposed in which she boosted her husband could readily name even an unknown pianist in an obscure recording by just listening to it)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Florida Suite*

Hickox with the Bournemouth Symphony


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Coach G

This morning doing it old school with assorted string quartets on LP:

1. *Haydn*: _String Quartet #76 in D minor Opus 76 #2 "Quinten"_; _String Quartet #79 in D major Opus 76 #5_ (Hungarian String Quartet) Recording date and location unknown VOX/Turnabout
2. *Ravel*: _String Quartet in F major_; *Debussy*: _String Quartet in G minor_ (Budapest String Quartet) Recorded 1957 in parts unknown (probably New York City) Columbia Masterworks Portriats
3. *Verdi*: _Quartet in E minor_; *Tchaikovsky*: _Quartet in D_ (Guarini Quartet) Recorded 1983 in parts unknown (probably New York City) RCA red Seal
4. *Villa-Lobos*: _String Quartet #17_; *Alberto Nepomuceno*: _String Quartet #3 in D minor "Brasileiro"_ (Brazillian String Quartet) Recorded in Brazil, date unknown CBS/Odyssey

































Sometimes you have to go back full circle. These were my first introductions to the art of the string quartet which I found in the early 1980s when I used to shop at the used record stores or in the bargain bin at the stores that sold new records. I was pretty lucky, though, because even if I didn't know it at the time these are all quality recordings by world-class mnusicians playing top shelf string quartets. While nothing new can be said about our heavy-hitters, Haydn, Ravel, Debussy, Verdi, and Tchaikovsky; of particular interest are the two colorful Brazillian quartets by internationally known Heitor Villa-Lobos and the his counterpart, Alberto Nepomuceno who is proably unknown outside Brazil. I think of the string quartet as classical music unplugged and boiled down to it's purest form.


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 1 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund.*

Its been a long time since I listened to anything from this set, nice to hear it again.


----------



## Coach G

Manxfeeder said:


> *Delius, Florida Suite*
> 
> Hickox with the Bournemouth Symphony


The _Florida Suite_ by Delius is one of my favorite pieces, and while Delius deserves to take his rightful place along side Byrd, Gibbons, Purcell, Elgar, Vaughan Williams, Holst, Britten, Walton, and the other Englishman of great musical knowledge; I always place _Florida Suite_ along side Copland's _Appalachian Spring_ and Grofe's _Grand Canyon Suite_ as part of a grand trifecta that showcases in full color the wide and wild landscape of America the beautiful.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Various Works*

Aki Tahakashi is a consistent Satie interpreter. I'm enjoying going through this set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Red Terror said:


>


Wow, that's one creepy cover photo.


----------



## Red Terror

Manxfeeder said:


> Wow, that's one creepy cover photo.


Yes, and I'd say it accurately reflects the contents. Great disc!


----------



## pmsummer

LA BELLE HOMICIDE
_Manuscrit Barbe_
*Charles Bocquet - Nicolas Dubut - Jacques Gallot - Denis Gaultier - Charles Mouton*
Rolf Lislevand - 11-course baroque lute
_
Astrée_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Montarsolo

I am listening to Haydn's first recording of cello concerto in C. The first recording (around 1962) after this lost concert was found in 1961 in Prague. Ecellent performance.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> The remaining Searle symphonies (1 & 4). Great.


Had some time on my hands due to a canceled meeting and have found that @Enthusiast has kind of a knack for unearthing overlooked recordings which merit further attention and a listening session.

I'm going to try to work this one in - The few samples that I tried sounded intriguing and worth a closer listen.

This is the link to the label-authorized full album - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nIA0ZYXKFSb0pDRb3H98XKB7Wg_IacsYM


----------



## Kiki

*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 2_
*Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra / Vladimir Ashkenazy* • 2006,2007 Live • Exton

I think Ashkenazy's Sibelius #2s tend to do well in portraying the tranquility v storminess, and this Stockholm account is very much on par with his Boston account.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schoeck | Elegie, Op. 36 | Christian Gerherer / Heinz Holliger (2022)*






A new recording of one of my favorite works!



> Othmar Schoeck’s song cycles, some with piano, others with instrumental ensemble or full orchestra, represent one of the last great flowerings of the romantic lieder tradition. Outside his native Switzerland at least, his music is heard far less often than it deserves to be, but the baritone Christian Gerhaher at least seems determined to promote its cause; in 2009 he released a recording of Schoeck’s Notturno for voice and string quartet, and now he has turned his attention to Elegie, a collection of settings of poems by Eichendorff and Lenau, which was completed in 1922. (The Guardian)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SixFootScowl

Symphony #5


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler 
Symphony no.3*










*Martha Lipton

Leonard Bernstein 
New York Philharmonic*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-Symphonies 40,41 and 42.

Adam Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch.

Long time since I have listened to anything from this cycle and thoroughly enjoying myself......I recall reading some comments regarding reservations about the recording quality.....to my ears the recordings have a wonderful lightness and clarity.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Isaac, Missa de Apostolis*


----------



## prlj

Dipping into some Hovhaness this afternoon. Symphony No. 1 "Exile"


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

SanAntone said:


> *Schoeck | Elegie, Op. 36 | Christian Gerherer / Heinz Holliger (2022)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new recording of one of my favorite works!


Stealing this. Thanks!


----------



## Bachtoven 1

An excellent new release.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich: *_Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk_
Galina Vishnevskaya, Nicolai Gedda, Dimiter Petkov, Werner Krenn, et al
Ambrosian Opera Chorus
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Mstislav Rostropovich


----------



## Floeddie

*Big Chamber Music Vol II (Various Composers)*

*Today's Selections:*
Ernst von Dohnányi: Piano Quintet No.1 in C Minor, Op.1
Darius Milhaud: Petite Symphonie No.3 ('Sérénade'), Op.71
Claude Debussy: String Quartet in G Minor, L.85, Op.10


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Gloria Coates deserves much more recognition, but oh well, dividing by zero...


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Gloria Coates deserves much more recognition, but oh well, dividing by zero...


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphonies No. 3, No. 4, and No. 5. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 2LP gatefold 1982. Czechoslovakian release


----------



## Knorf

*Alexander Mosolov: *String Quartet No. 1, Op. 24
Novosibirsk Philharmonic String Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. An intriguing work!


----------



## jambo

A fantastic Bruch, it made me realise I hardly listen to the Bruch violin concerto or his works in general and need to fix that.

*Bruch: *Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
*Brahms: *Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77

Sarah Chang (violin)
Kurt Masur
Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra
2009


----------



## prlj

Bkeske said:


> Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphonies No. 3, No. 4, and No. 5. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Supraphon 2LP gatefold 1982. Czechoslovakian release


That cover art is magnificent!


----------



## Dulova Harps On

jambo said:


> A fantastic Bruch, it made me realise I hardly listen to the Bruch violin concerto or his works in general and need to fix that.
> 
> *Bruch: *Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
> *Brahms: *Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77
> 
> Sarah Chang (violin)
> Kurt Masur
> Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra
> 2009


I really like his choral works.









And Moses is great too!


----------



## prlj

Took a dip into posthumous Mahler with Vienna/Harding tonight.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

More Coates:

Cette blanche agonie (text by Mallarmé)
Symphony No. 8
The Force for Peace in War. Cantata da Requiem
Wir tönen allein (Celan)
Fonte di Rimini (Leonardo)


----------



## Bourdon

jim prideaux said:


> Haydn-Symphonies 40,41 and 42.
> 
> Adam Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch.
> 
> Long time since I have listened to anything from this cycle and thoroughly enjoying myself......I recall reading some comments regarding reservations about the recording quality.....to my ears the recordings have a wonderful lightness and clarity.


The last symphonies were recorded first,the reservations are meant for these.Too spacious.....


----------



## OCEANE

beautiful folk lute music


----------



## OCEANE

haziz said:


> *Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major, WAB 107 (1885 Version) - [First mvmt - Allegro moderato]*
> 
> _Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
> François-Xavier Roth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Thanks for sharing.
I've been listening to Bruckner No. 7 lately to better understand it composition and musical structure. 
This is actually my reference album.


----------



## Bkeske

prlj said:


> That cover art is magnificent!


I have a couple/few of Neumann/Martinů Supraphon releases from that time, all very similar. Interesting indeed.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

French Overture & Italian Concerto 
Andrew Rangell is my favourite Bach pianist and has several remarkable recordings of Bach keyboard music.


----------



## jambo

Luckily the Menuhin Century box has the 2nd Bruch Violin Concerto. A great disc which also features 2 fantastic Violin Concertos from Viotti

*Viotti: *Violin Concerto No. 16 in E minor, G 85
*Viotti: *Violin Concerto No. 22 in A minor, G 97
*Bruch: *Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 44

Yehudi Menuhin (violin)
Menuhin Festival Orchestra
1976


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> The last symphonies were recorded first,the reservations are meant for these.Too spacious.....


Exactly. I have the first, what, three sets of Fischer's Haydn, which I really like, but not the later symphonies. Last month PrestoClassical just offered the last batch of symphonies on sale for something like $5, but I turned it down because they didn't sound right.


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach | Die Kunst der Fuge | Concerto Italiano / Rinaldo Alessandrini*


----------



## Bkeske

Karel Ančerl conducts

Smetana - From Bohemia's Woods And Fields & Vltava
Dvořák - In Nature's Realm & My Home.
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Supraphon 1975, Czechoslovakian release


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Eramire156

Two LvB's string quartets before I turn in for the night

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartets no. 12 & no. 15*










*Smetana Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Türk, D G: Keyboard Sonatas (6) for Connoisseurs (1789)

Michael Tsalka (fortepiano, clavichord & piano)


----------



## Becca

Red Terror said:


>



And your opinion...?


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Karl-Andreas Kolly (piano)

Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Howard Griffiths


----------



## SanAntone

*Frescobaldi Complete Edition*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jim prideaux

listening again this morning to Haydn 40-42......

Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch.

Marvellous.


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Le Poème de l'Extase, Piano Concerto & Prometheus

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

The Cleveland Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, The Ambrosian Singers, Lorin Maazel


----------



## Art Rock

*Peter Maxwell Davies: Naxos Quartets No. 7 and No. 8 (Maggini Quartet, Naxos)*

For these days, my early morning string quartet routine will be listening to Peter Maxwell Davies' Naxos quartets. Today the fourth of five CD's. Of these ten remarkable string quartets, the seventh ("Metafore sul Borromini") is my favourite - seven movements (two lento's and five adagio's) and over 50 minutes to enjoy. It is interesting to read Davies' own thoughts about this piece (link). The much shorter eighth is good as well.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Proceeding with late Monteverdi's sacred music.

*Claudio Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale*

Salve regina, audi coelum
Magnificat primo
O ciechi, ciechi
È questa vita un tempo
Cantus Cölln
Concerto Palatino
Konrad Junghänel


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony No 2, Kol Nidre, Piano Concerto, Theme and Variations
Gielen/SWR SO, Stuttgart RSO; Helffer, piano









Bartok - Concerto for Orchestra, Music for Strings Percussion and Celesta
Malkki/Helsinki Phil









Verdi - Nabucco 
Muti/Philharmonia; Manuguerra, Luchetti, Ghiaurov, Scotto, Obraztsova









Zemlinsky - String Quartets 1 and 2, Maiblumen bluhten uberall 
Schoenberg Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Gloria Coates deserves much more recognition





Manxfeeder said:


> I agree wholeheartedly.


Noting to add or to change from my perspective. From the first listening (Symphony No. 4 "Chiaroscuro") I felt that this music remunerates your invest by factors.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius & Symphony No. 1

Peter Auty (tenor), Michelle Breedt (mezzo soprano) & John Hancock (baritone)

Royal Flemish Philharmonic, with Collegium Vocale Gent, Edo de Waart


----------



## Art Rock

*Tan Dun: Bitter Love (Ying Huang, NChiCa Orchestra, New York Virtuoso Singers, Tan Dun, Sony)*


The last of my Tan Dun CD's to replay and catalogue. Bitter Love is a collection of pieces from his opera Peony Pavilion, starring soprano Ying Huang. This is one of the better CD's I have from this composer whose output to my taste is rather variable in quality.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Enthusiast

Shaughnessy said:


> Had some time on my hands due to a canceled meeting and have found that @Enthusiast has kind of a knack for unearthing overlooked recordings which merit further attention and a listening session.
> 
> I'm going to try to work this one in - The few samples that I tried sounded intriguing and worth a closer listen.
> 
> This is the link to the label-authorized full album -
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nIA0ZYXKFSb0pDRb3H98XKB7Wg_IacsYM


Thank you, Shaughnessy. I think I would go for the other CD - the one with symphonies 2, 3 and 5 - to begin on Searle's symphonies. They seem to offer (even) more delight!


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: Between Tides and other chamber music (Fujita Piano Trio, ASV)*

A good selection of his chamber music, for piano trio, piano solo, piano and violin, or piano and cello. Highlights include From Far Beyond Chrysanthemums And November Fog (for violin and piano), Orion (for cello and piano) and Between Tides (for piano trio).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - various works part
one for either side of the grocery run.

Piano Trio in G (1880):
_Intermezzo_ for cello and piano (1882):
_Nocturne_ for cello and piano (1882):









_Mandoline_ - song for voice and piano
[Text: Paul Verlaine] (1882):
_L'âme évaporée et souffrante_ [_The Fainting, Suffering Soul_] -
song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Bourget] (1885):
_Les cloches_ [_The Bells_] - song for voice and piano
[Text: Paul Bourget] (1885):
_Green_ - song for voice and piano from the cycle _Ariettes oubliées_
[Text: Paul Verlaine] (bet. 1885-87):
_Chevaux de bois (Paysages Belges)_ [_Wooden Horses (Belgian
Landscapes)_] - song for voice and piano from the cycle
_Ariettes oubliées_ [Text: Paul Verlaine] (bet. 1885-87):
_Le Jet d'eau_ [_The Waterspout_] - song for voice and piano from the
cycle _Cinq poèmes de Charles Baudelaire_ (bet. 1887-89):
_Beau soir_ [_Fine Evening_] - song for voice and piano
[Text: Paul Bourget] (bet. 1890-91):









_Danse bohémienne_ for piano (1888):
_Ballade slave_ for piano (1890):
_Tarantelle styrienne_ for piano (1890):
_Valse romantique_ for piano (1890):
_Mazurka_ for piano (c. 1890):
_Rêverie_ for piano (1890):
_Deux arabesques_ for piano (1888 and 1891):









_Fantaisie_ for piano and orchestra (1889-90):

with Jean-Rodolphe Kars (pf.) and the London 
Symphony Orchestra/Alexander Gibson









_Petite suite_ for piano duet (1886-89):
_Marche ecossaise_ for piano duet (1891):


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns- Piano Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Aldo Ciccolini, Orchestre De Paris, Serge Baudo


----------



## OCEANE

Finished the 2nd Andrew Rangell's recording of Bach today


----------



## OCEANE

Going to attend concert of Shostakovich Symphony No. 5, I listen to this work more lately.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76


Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek
Recorded: 2012-12-14
Recording Venue: Rudolfinum, Dvorák Hall, Prague


----------



## jim prideaux

Bohm and the BPO.....

Schubert-Symphony no.3 (vinyl)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Just this minute bought a ticket (standing) to tonight's BBC Prom at the Royal Albert Hall. Will have a swim at the local pool, then jump on the bus, alight close to a pub and have a swift 'alf (2 pints of Ruddles), then go to the hall.

Listening to this by way of preparation......

*Richard Strauss *- Tod Und Verklärung

_Interval_

*Gustav Hols*t - The Planets


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4

Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Art Rock

*Sergey Taneyev: String Quartets No. 3 and No. 8 (Taneyev Quartet, Northern Flowers)*

Continuing the replaying of the Taneyev Quartets by the Taneyev Quartet. Very satisfying works, just like the others in this series.


----------



## jim prideaux

I live in the N.E. England and contrary to received wisdom it can get very warm......and today is one of those days.

So I am avoiding my south facing back yard and any domestic tasks and using this as an opportunity to begin Frances Spalding's 'The Real and the Romantic' (English Painting between two world wars)........appropriate music to accompany this.......

Hickox and the LSO-RVW 5th

Daniel and the English Northern Phil.-Walton 1st ( and Partita)

Marriner and the ASMF-Tippett-Concerto for Double String Orch/Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli/Little Music for String Orch.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Johannes Brahms - Ein deutsches Requiem
hr-Sinfonieorchester – Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra ∙ David Zinman, conductor ∙


----------



## HenryPenfold

jim prideaux said:


> I live in the N.E. England and contrary to received wisdom it can get very warm......and today is one of those days.
> 
> So I am avoiding my south facing back yard and any domestic tasks and using this as an opportunity to begin Frances Spalding's 'The Real and the Romantic' (English Painting between two world wars)........appropriate music to accompany this.......
> 
> Hickox and the LSO-RWW 5th
> 
> Daniel and the EnglISH Northern Phil.-Walton 1st ( and Partita)
> *
> Marriner and the ASMF-Concerto for Double String Orch/Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli/Little Music for String Orch.*


👍👍👍


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Shaughnessy

HenryPenfold said:


> Just this minute bought a ticket (standing) to tonight's BBC Prom at the Royal Albert Hall. *Will have a swim at the local pool, then jump on the bus, alight close to a pub and have a swift 'alf (2 pints of Ruddles), then go to the hall.*


Henry... insert - "get dressed" between "will have a swim at the local pool" and "then jump on the bus" - Words to live by - "Don't scare the children or the horses"


----------



## N Fowleri

Does anybody else happen to view this thread, reflect on what they're currently listening to, decide they're really enjoying it, but, somehow, it's too pedestrian to post here, put on something else, and then post that?


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

Rachmaninov: Étude-Tableau, Op. 33 No. 1 in F minor

Rachmaninov: Étude-Tableau, Op. 33 No. 2 in C major 

Rachmaninov: Étude-Tableau, Op. 33 No. 5 in D minor 


*Alban Berg Quartet - The Complete Recordings*

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'


*The Menuhin Century - The Complete Recordings with Hephzibah Menuhin*

Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 35 in A major, K526

Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 24 in F major, K376


----------



## jim prideaux

N Fowleri said:


> Does anybody else happen to view this thread, reflect on what they're currently listening to, decide they're really enjoying it, but, somehow, it's too pedestrian to post here, put on something else, and then post that?


Not me......that is why I appear to keep posting about the different recordings of Brahms' 2nd and 3rd I am listening to!


----------



## haziz

*Symphony No. 7 in E Major, WAB 107 *

_Rundfunk-Sinfonie Orchester Berlin
Heinz Rögner _


----------



## Rogerx

reVisions

Steven Isserlis (cello)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Gábor Takács-Nagy


Bloch, E: From Jewish Life
Debussy: Suite pour Violoncelle et Orchestre
Prokofiev: Cello Concertino in G minor, Op. 132
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Beethoven: String Quartets. Nos. 11and 15. Vegh Quartet. Valois.


----------



## Eramire156

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony no.4*










*Hilde Güden

Bruno Walter
Wiener Philharmoniker

recorded 6 November 1955*


----------



## N Fowleri

Another thread got me to try this again:









What if Mozart Wrote "Born To Be Wild"
The Hampton String Quartet
RCA Victor

(Despite photo, I am listening to CD version copied to my hard drive.)


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Xenophiliu

*Gustav Holst*
Symphony in F, op. 8
Walt Whitman Overture, op. 7
A Hampshire Suite, op. 28 (orch. Gordon Jacob)
The Perfect Fool, op. 39 (Ballet Music)
Scherzo for Orchestra

Munich Symphony Orchestra
Douglas Bostock
Scandinavian Classics 2002


----------



## Manxfeeder

N Fowleri said:


> Does anybody else happen to view this thread, reflect on what they're currently listening to, decide they're really enjoying it, but, somehow, it's too pedestrian to post here, put on something else, and then post that?


I think I did that a couple times back when I first joined. I also discovered that there were certain recordings that were guaranteed to get a lot of likes, so I would be sure to put one of those on just to get a high-five. I don't do that anymore. If someone has a problem with what I'm listening to, they're free to come over and take it out of my disc player.


----------



## Vasks

*Danzi - Overture to "Camila und Eugen" (orchester le phenix/Coviello)
Beethoven - Grosse Fugue (Talich/Calliope)
Hoffmeister - Clarinet Quartet in B-flat (Klocker/cpo)
Witt - Concerto in F for 2 Horns & Orchestra (Baumann/Acanta)*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Georgieva

Dmitry Stepanovich Bortnyansky (1751–1825) immediately brings to mind the founder of the great modern literature of Russian Orthodox liturgical music-leaving a incredible heritage. He was actually a composer of considerable breadth, beyond that familiar identity. Recommended.


----------



## Georgieva

Volume 2


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 33, / Glazunov: Ballade in F major Op. 78

BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Tadaaki Otaka


----------



## Kiki

*Ferdinand Fischer*
_Partita in C major
Partita in C minor 
Partita in D minor_
*Hubert Hoffmann* • 2015 • Challenge Classics

My secret pleasure, the lute. Just fantastic!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32/ Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Philidor

Dr. rer. mall. Alfred Brendel - his last recording of op. 106.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Alfred Brendel, Klavier
Vienna live Feb 1995










My favourite among Brendel's recordings of op. 106 is the 1983 version. More urgency ... but they are all better than just good imho.


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
John Tavener: Song For Athene, Dhyana - A Song For Nicola, Lalishri 
(London Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton, Nicola Benedetti, DG)*

It is an original thought to start a CD that is predominantly about Tavener's works with a warhorse like Vaughan Williams' Lark Ascending. But it does work (and it is a composition I never tire of). Song for Athene is one of Tavener's most popular works, and this version for violin and orchestra is a welcome variation. Dhyana is short and effective in the typical Tavener style. The main Tavener work on this CD is Lalishri (inspired by the fourteenth century Hindu Saint and poet Lalla Yogishwari), like the others a composition for violin and orchestra, running for 34 minutes. It is an intriguing piece with plenty of mood and tempo shifts. All in all, a very satisfying CD.


----------



## SanAntone

*Monteverdi | Madrigals, Book 6 | La Venexiana*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

A disc that is in the secondary storage system but like the majority of discs in there it is interesting enough to keep whilst not necessarily within arms reach.

*Sculthorpe, Lament* / Second Sonata for Strings / Cello Dreaming* - Emma-Jane Murphy (cello)*, Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti.*

Pleasingly pleasant and neither difficult nor challenging string music from the 1980's & 1990's - good to hear it again.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> Thank you, Shaughnessy. *I think I would go for the other CD - the one with symphonies 2, 3 and 5 - to begin on Searle's symphonies. They seem to offer (even) more delight!*


I genuinely liked what little I was able to sample throughout what turned out to be a rather late evening and so I've gone ahead and placed an order for the collected set of Searle symphonies which have been repackaged. This is the companion volume to the one that you first brought to our attention -











*Humphrey Searle: Symphonies Nos. 2, 3 & 5*

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis

If anyone is interested in giving this one a listen, there is a label-authorized version of the complete album which appears here -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwCr9cqVvxlb1J3MOQKq9uTKzdouvKuu_




They've repackaged the symphonies into a 2 disc set entitled " *Humphrey Searle - Complete Symphonies*

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis

The cover is identical to the one posted above - It will arrive later this month as they will include it in whatever it is that I have on pre-order that will be arriving on August 23rd.


----------



## Malx

Shaughnessy said:


> I genuinely liked what little I was able to sample throughout what turned out to be a rather late evening and so I've gone ahead and placed an order for the collected set of Searle symphonies which have been repackaged. This is the companion volume to the one that you first brought to our attention -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Humphrey Searle: Symphonies Nos. 2, 3 & 5*
> 
> BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis
> 
> If anyone is interested in giving this one a listen, there is a label-authorized version which appears here -
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLwCr9cqVvxlb1J3MOQKq9uTKzdouvKuu_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've repackaged the symphonies into this 2 disc set entitled " *Humphrey Searle - Complete Symphonies*
> 
> BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis
> 
> The cover is identical to the one posted above - It will arrive later this month as they will include it in whatever it is that I have on pre-order that will be arriving on August 23rd.


I'll endorse Enthusiast's recommendation of this set - it seems many people are put off by Searle's reputation as a modernist composer but I believe he combines late romanticism and modernism very successfully.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
> John Tavener: Song For Athene, Dhyana - A Song For Nicola, Lalishri
> (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton, Nicola Benedetti, DG)*
> 
> It is an original thought to start a CD that is predominantly about Tavener's works with a warhorse like Vaughan Williams' Lark Ascending. But it does work (and it is a composition I never tire of). Song for Athene is one of Tavener's most popular works, and this version for violin and orchestra is a welcome variation. Dhyana is short and effective in the typical Tavener style. The main Tavener work on this CD is Lalishri (inspired by the fourteenth century Hindu Saint and poet Lalla Yogishwari), like the others a composition for violin and orchestra, running for 34 minutes. It is an intriguing piece with plenty of mood and tempo shifts. All in all, a very satisfying CD.


I too, didn't quite grasp the concept behind the Benedetti pairing of RVW and Tavener, but I was suitably impressed enough to give her roughly 10 times as many points as I did Heifetz in "Great Violinists" thus single-handedly preventing him from advancing to the Final and me from winning any popularity contests any time soon -


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> *I'll endorse Enthusiast's recommendation of this set - it seems many people are put off by Searle's reputation as a modernist composer but I believe he combines late romanticism and modernism very successfully.*


Well said, Malx, my compliments for effectively describing the compositions.- The Wikipedia entry reads - "His music combines aspects of late Romanticism and Modernist serialism, particularly reminiscent of his primary influences, Franz Liszt, Arnold Schoenberg and Anton Webern, who was briefly his teacher."


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi

Some Monteverdi to cool of a bit ,I saw this posted earlier today.

Sesto Libro dei Madrigali , 1614

*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - various works part two
scattered throughout the rest of today.

Normally _Pelléas et Mélisande_ would feature about here 
but I'll leave that for one of my future opera mini-binges.

_Trois mélodies de Verlaine_ - three songs for voice and piano
[Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1891):
_Fêtes galantes I_ - three songs for voice and piano
[Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1891):
_De soir_ [_Of Evening_] - song for voice and piano from the cycle
_Proses lyriques_ [Text: Claude Debussy] (bet. 1892-93):









_Nocturne_ for piano (1892):
_Images oubliées_ - two pieces (1894):
_Pour le piano_ - three pieces for piano (1894 and 1901):
_Estampes_ - three pieces for piano (1903):
_D'un cahier d'esquisses_ for piano (c. 1903):
_Morceaux de concours_ for piano (c. 1904):
_L'Isle Joyeuse_ form piano (1904):
_Masques_ for piano (1904):









_Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ for orchestra (1894): a)
_(3) Nocturnes_ for orchestra with finale featuring wordless female choir (1897-99): b)
_Danse sacrée et danse profane_ for harp and string orchestra (1904): c)

a) with the Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal/Charles Dutoit
b) with the Choer des femmes de l'OS de M and the Orchestre Symphonique
de Montréal//Charles Dutoit
c) with Vera Badings (hp.) and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Bernard Haitink









_Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_ for orchestra, arr. for two pianos
by Claude Debussy (orig. 1894 - arr. 1895):


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

A couple of Scandinavian staples.
*Nielsen, Violin Concerto - Vilde Frang, Danish National SO, Elvind Gullberg Jensen.

Sibelius, Symphony No 2 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund.*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Sonata No. 3*
I have Idil Beret's sonatas on Naxos, and I haven't paid much attention to them. This recording is very passionate with extremes of dynamics, and so far it's keeping me interested.


----------



## Floeddie

*Big Chill Box: Bach Guild*

Today's playlist


----------



## Bourdon

*Luigi Rossi

Oratorio per la Settimana Santa *( holy week)*
Un Peccator Pentito (*a repentant sinner)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 9 in C major, No. 10 in D major, No. 11 in E-flat major, and No. 12 in E major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer 

Delightful!


----------



## SanAntone

Bourdon said:


> *Monteverdi
> 
> Some Monteverdi to cool of a bit ,I saw this posted earlier today.
> 
> Sesto Libro dei Madrigali , 1614
> 
> *


A fantastic group of recordings.


----------



## SanAntone

*Karol Szymanowski | Violin Concerto No. 1 | Christian Tetzlaff / Pierre Boulez / Wiener Philharmoniker*


----------



## jim prideaux

Knorf said:


> *Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 9 in C major, No. 10 in D major, No. 11 in E-flat major, and No. 12 in E major
> Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer
> 
> Delightful!


Well Knorf.....I am now listening to 43-45 having listened last night (and again this morning) to 40-42 and readily agree with your use of the word 'delightful'


----------



## tortkis

J., J.-Ch., J.-M. Bach: Motetten - Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier (Ricercar)








Motets by J.S. Bach's ancestors Johann Bach (1604-1673), Johann Christoph Bach (1642-1703), and Johann Michael Bach (1648-1694)


----------



## Merl

pmsummer said:


> LA BELLE HOMICIDE
> _Manuscrit Barbe_
> *Charles Bocquet - Nicolas Dubut - Jacques Gallot - Denis Gaultier - Charles Mouton*
> Rolf Lislevand - 11-course baroque lute
> 
> _Astrée_


Love that album cover!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Marino Formenti is an absolutely magnetic pianist. 😍 He is also known for imaginative programming in recital and in album.


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Sonata No. 6*
Christoph Eschenbach

I heard this on the radio, and I found it to be impressive. Alicia de Larrocha and Daniel Barenboim also do this sonata very well (to put it mildly).


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## N Fowleri

I am enjoying my journey through Beethoven symphony cycles. As some have pointed out, I realize one should probably focus on individual symphonies, but I started on this project with the full cycles and don't feel ready to move on. I wonder if anybody has been so picky as to mix and match movements from different recordings to try to create their perfect version. I would think not because they wouldn't go together well, but the world is large.










I already tried Karajan 1963 cycle, so now this:

Beethoven Symphonies (1977 release)
Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker
Label: DG


----------



## sAmUiLc

This performance had been taped a year before Celi suffered a major health setback. Here he conducts standing (rather than sitting) and tempo is a bit faster than afterwards.


----------



## Merl

This one's for Alison (1964-2022). RIP. Suk's Meditation op35a.


----------



## Knorf

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: *Symphony No. 8
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: Villa-Lobos is massively underrated as a symphonist, and this incredible recorded cycle is an apt demonstration of that.


----------



## Red Terror

Earlier today, a roving band of feral, herpes-ridden minimalist monkeys broke into my home shouting "Das Reich lebt für immer!" and, at gun point, proceeded to rough me up and forced me into listening to a copy of Steve Reich's ECM recordings ... over and over again ... and again.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Started listening with Bach ...very often


----------



## Bkeske

Long busy day, so feeling a bit lazy, and cranked up Tidal….

Brahms - The Sextets


----------



## Knorf

*Ruth Crawford Seeger:* Suite for Wind Quintet, String Quartet, Suite No. 1 for Wind Quintet and Piano, Suite No. 2 for Piano Quintet
Ensemble Aventure; Pellegrini Quartet; Reinhard Roth, piano

Such wonderfully inventive and musical pieces!


----------



## OCEANE

Partitas No. 2 - from the Allemande to the eternal Chaconne


----------



## OCEANE

HenryPenfold said:


> Just this minute bought a ticket (standing) to tonight's BBC Prom at the Royal Albert Hall. Will have a swim at the local pool, then jump on the bus, alight close to a pub and have a swift 'alf (2 pints of Ruddles), then go to the hall.
> 
> Listening to this by way of preparation......
> 
> *Richard Strauss *- Tod Und Verklärung
> 
> _Interval_
> 
> *Gustav Hols*t - The Planets
> 
> View attachment 172538
> View attachment 172539


You must have a wonderful night by attending this great music event - BBC Prom at the Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Appassionata









on CD-R.. masculine playing


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## Rogerx

Schuster, J: String Quartets (6)

Joseph Joachim Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Mosolov: Symphony No. 5 & Harp Concerto

Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Arthur Arnold


----------



## sAmUiLc

Contents listing..








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, Monique Haas - Monique Haas - DG Original Masters (CD1)


Buy whole album with 10% discount - ONLY 2.22€




songswave.com





1 CD at a time


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Proceeding with late Monteverdi's sacred music.

*Claudio Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale*

MIssa a 4 da capella _[sic]_
Cantus Cölln
Concerto Palatino
Konrad Junghänel


----------



## Philidor

N Fowleri said:


> I already tried Karajan 1963 cycle, so now this:
> 
> Beethoven Symphonies (1977 release)
> Herbert von Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker
> Label: DG


Did (or will) you try Karajan's cycle with the Philharmonia from the 1950s too?


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 
Various Schoenberg arrangements:
Bach - St Anne P&F; Komm, Gott Schopfer; Schmucke dich 
Handel - Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
Strauss II - Kaiser-Walzer
Gielen/SWR SO









Gluck - Don Juan, Semiramis
Savall/Le Concert de Nations









Biber - Mystery Sonatas
Goebel/Musica Antiqua Koln 
CD 1









Mahler - Symphony 7
Ozawa/Boston


----------



## jim prideaux

43-45 Symphonies from the Fischer/Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch complete Haydn cycle (again) this morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Violin Concerto No.1 & Scottish Fantasia

Akiko Suwanai (violin)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## sAmUiLc

Valborg Aulin: String Quartet in F major
Tale Quartet
on CD-R


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms: Piano Concerto #1
Nelson Freire / Concertgebouw Orchestra / Kurt Masur
live Dec 4, 2008.. on CD-R


----------



## jambo

More fantastic CPE Bach sonatas from the Hänssler Edition, discs 18 and 19. The preceding lot of Wq 62 sonatas on discs 16 and 17 were some of my favourites from the set, and the remaining ones on disc 18 did not disappoint.

C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in E major, Wq 62:17
C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in G minor Wq, 62:18
C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in G major, Wq 62:19
C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in C major, Wq 62:20
C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, Wq 62:21
C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, Wq 62:22
C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in G minor, Wq 62:23
C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in F major, Wq 62:24
C.P.E. Bach: Allegro in F major, H 256
C.P.E. Bach: Menuett in F major, H 258
C.P.E. Bach: L'Ernestine, Wq 199:16

C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in C major, Wq 63:1
C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, Wq 63:2
C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in A major, Wq 63:3
C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in B minor, Wq 63:4
C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in E flat major, Wq 63:5
C.P.E. Bach: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, Wq 63:6
C.P.E. Bach: Sonatine G major, Wq 63:7 - Allegro
C.P.E. Bach: Sonatine II in E major, Wq 63:8 - Largo
C.P.E. Bach: Sonatine III in D major, Wq 63:9 - Allegretto
C.P.E. Bach: Sonatine IV in B flat major, Wq 63:10 - Allegretto
C.P.E. Bach: Sonatine V in F major, Wq 63:11 - Andante
C.P.E. Bach: Sonatine VI in D minor, Wq 63:12 - Prestissimo
C.P.E. Bach: Symphonie in F major, Wq 122:5

Ana-Marija Markovina (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Albéniz: Iberia & Granados: Goyescas

Aldo Ciccolini (piano)

Albéniz: Iberia, books 1-4
Granados: Goyescas (piano suite)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Using Ricciarelli as Turandot seems working at least half the time, since it is a studio recording. Turandot sounds more like a human with flesh and blood instead of a cyborg with no emotion. But she sometimes wobbles, overwhelmed by the part in places. I can't stand Hendricks as Liu, though. Her husky voice with wide vibrato is inappropriate in Italian operas.


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> This one's for Alison (1964-2022). RIP. Suk's Meditation op35a.


Played with sincere condolences.
*Suk, Meditation on St Wenceslas - Signum Quartet.*


----------



## jambo

Back on the Bach Cantata Crusade. I was curious about the exclusion of BWV 15, but it seems to have been misattributed to Johann Sebastian, really being the work of his cousin Johann Ludwig.

Bach: Cantata, BWV 13, "Meine Seufzer, Meine Tränen"
Bach: Cantata, BWV 14, "Wär Gott Nicht Mit Uns Diese Zeit"
Bach: Cantata, BWV 16, "Herr Gott, Dich Loben Wir"

Paul Esswood (alto)
Max van Egmond (bass)
Walter Gampert (boy soprano)
Peter Hinterreiter (boy soprano)
Marius van Altena (tenor)
Kurt Equiluz (tenor)
Gustav Leonhardt
Leonhardt Consort
King's College Choir Cambridge
Tölzer Knabenchor


----------



## Art Rock

*Peter Maxwell Davies: Naxos Quartets No. 9 and No. 10 (Maggini Quartet, Naxos)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues, today with the last CD of Peter Maxwell Davies' Naxos quartets. Let's see what tomorrow will bring......


----------



## HerbertNorman

Robert Schumann : Symphony no. 1 "Spring" in B♭ major, Op. 38 
Orchestra: Riccardo Muti , Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

*Saint-Saëns, Camille - Symphonic Poems
Orchestre National de Lille, Jun Märkl, Phil Rowlands*


Fine listening, easy on the soul.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Double Concerto & Piano Concerto

Kristian Bezuidenhout (fortepiano), with Gottfried von der Goltz (violin)

Freiburger Barockorchester, Gottfried von der Goltz


----------



## HenryPenfold

Following on from last nights superb BBC Prom concert (BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Ryan Wigglesworth) I am listening to the two main works again from my collection.

I chose Celibidache's powerful and delectable direction of Tod Und Verklärung, which has the most ecstatic but certain coda of any recording I know.
For Holst's Planets, I went for Dutoit's rightfully famous Decca recording with the Montreal Symphony Orchestra.














Although photography is forbidden at these concerts, many of us grab a quick opportunity to capture the moments before and after the performance.



http://imgur.com/Y5ctGUV




http://imgur.com/NxczJaN


----------



## Bourdon

*Pièces de Luth*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - various works part three
for late morning and early afternoon.

_Fêtes_ from _(3) Nocturnes_ for orchestra, arr. for two pianos
by Maurice Ravel (orig. bet. 1897-99 - arr. by 1909):









_Suite bergamasque_ [second version] - four pieces for piano (1905):
_Images, Premier série_ - three pieces for piano (1905):
_Images, Deuxième série_ - three pieces for piano (1907):
_Children's Corner_ - six pieces for piano (1906-08):
_Hommage a Haydn_ for piano (1909):
_Le petit negre_ for piano (1909):
_La plus que lente_ for piano (1910):









_Le Temps a laissé son manteau_ [_The Season Has Thrown Off its Cloak_]
- song for voice and piano from the cycle _Trois Chansons de France_
[Text: Charles duc d'Orléans] (1904):
_Pour ce que Plaisance est morte_ [_Because Plaisance is Dead_]
- song for voice and piano from the cycle _Trois Chansons de France_
[Text: Charles duc d'Orléans] (1904):
_Fêtes galantes II_ - three songs for voice and piano
[Texts: Paul Verlaine] (1904):
_Le Promenoir des deux amants_ [_The Walk of the Two Sweethearts_] -
three songs for voice and piano [Texts: François Tristan L'Hermite]
(1904 and 1910):









_La Mer_ for orchestra (1903-05): a)
_Petite suite_ - four pieces for piano duet, arr. for orchestra
by Henri Büsser (orig. 1886-89 - arr. 1907): b)
_Marche écossaise sur un thème populaire_ for piano duet, arr.
for orchestra by Claude Debussy (orig. 1891 - arr. by 1908): c)

a) with the Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal/Charles Dutoit
b) with L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet
c) with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Bernard Haitink









_Première rapsodie_ for clarinet and piano (1909-10):
_Petite pièce_ for clarinet and piano (1910):









String Quartet in G-minor (1910):


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No.0 in D Minor, WAB 100


Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1995-10-07
Recording Venue: Orchestra Hall, Chicago


----------



## Bourdon

*Masterpieces of French Harpsichord Music.








*


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Mosolov: Iron Foundry, Piano Concerto No. 1

Steffen Schleiermacher (piano), Ringela Riemke (cello) & Natalia Pschenitschnikova (soprano)

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Johannes Kalitzke


----------



## N Fowleri

Philidor said:


> Did (or will) you try Karajan's cycle with the Philharmonia from the 1950s too?


Perhaps I should, but I tend to get shy about recordings that are too old due to audio quality. Also, I already have so many Beethoven cycles to enjoy and evaluate now.

I find the audio quality of remastered RCA Victor "Living Stereo" recordings (and similar) to be perfectly good for my listening enjoyment. They might not be as good as the best modern recordings, but the differences don't detract from my enjoyment. I will listen to stuff below that level, but it had better be a remarkable performance. On the other hand, as I am sure most would agree, even the best audio quality won't make an unappealing performance appealing.

I have just order a used copy of the 100-CD box "Leonard Bernstein Remastered." I will be interested to see what I think of the sound quality on some of those discs. I have heard rumors that some people really like Leonard Bernstein, so maybe the performances will be worth it.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Boulez The Conductor: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Philips* 

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Op. 14 

Berlioz: Tristia, Op. 18 


*Alban Berg Quartet - The Complete Recordings*

Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D804 'Rosamunde'


*The Menuhin Century - The Complete Recordings with Hephzibah Menuhin*

Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18 in G Major, K. 301: II. Allegro

Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 26 in B-Flat Major, K. 378: II. Andantino sostenuto e cantabile


----------



## SanAntone

*Bartok | Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion *
Murray Perahia, David Corkhill, Evelyn Glennie, Georg Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Freimaurermusiken

Jan Kobow (tenor), Maximilian Kiener (tenor) & David Steffens (bass)

Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: Rain Coming, Archipelago S, Fantasma / Cantos II, Requiem, How slow the Wind, Tree Line (Kioi Sinfonietta Tokyo, Tadaaki Otaka, Christian Lindberg, BIS)*


A beautiful cross-section through Takemitsu's orchestral oeuvre, mainly from his last ten years, including a concertante piece Fantasma / Cantos II for trombone and orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

*Boulez

















*


----------



## RobertJTh

Famously served as model for Mozart's Requiem, but Haydn's is more restrained, liturgical and devotional. There's not much in terms of instrumental effects or orchestral colors, it's an introverted, even monochrome work which excels in subtlity, not in extravert drama.
Excellent performance, but I'd trade the two symphonies that act as filler for another sacred work (it's not that Haydn didn't write enough of those...) As enjoyable as the symphonies are (it's nice to hear the symphony that Mozart wrote an introduction for and was listed as his no. 37 - why not include this introduction?) the mood gap between them and the requiem is just too big.


----------



## prlj

Something completely different for me this morning...


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Liszt: Excursions

Teo Gheorghiu (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexander Mosolov: String Quartets No. 1 and No. 2 (Various, YouTube)*

Don't start looking for a CD with this cover - I made it myself as an illustration for my listening blog. I rarely listen to YouTube, but this week's string quartet in the dedicated thread is the first quartet by Soviet composer Mosolov. There are a few Mosolov CD's in my collection, but not the string quartets. So YouTube to the rescue. I selected the version by the Novosibirsk Quartet, and I threw in the second quartet as well (by members of the Moscow Contemporary Music Ensemble). The first quartet (1926) is mostly in the thorny futuristic/industrial style, and quite effective - I really enjoyed the listening experience. The second quartet (1942) is more conservative (a prison sentence in-between had its intended effect).

Youtube links: SQ1, SQ2.

String Quartets thread:








Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


I've listened to the Glazunov 5 twice this week. I love this Russian style of music. When I'm next in the mood for this type of rich, romantic White-Russian, heart-felt music, I can see me giving it a lot of airtime. Thanks for choosing this piece, Carmina Banana 👍




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Vasks

*Salieri - Overture to "Cablai, gran kan de Tartari" (Bamert/Chandos)
Viotti - Flute Quartet in C minor, Op. 22, No. 2 (Petrucci/Tudor)
Clementi - Symphony in D, Op. 18, No. 2 (D'Avalos/ASV)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> *Alexander Mosolov: String Quartets No. 1 and No. 2 (Various, YouTube)*
> 
> Don't start looking for a CD with this cover - I made it myself as an illustration for my listening blog. I rarely listen to YouTube, but this week's string quartet in the dedicated thread is the first quartet by Soviet composer Mosolov. There are a few Mosolov CD's in my collection, but not the string quartets. So YouTube to the rescue. I selected the version by the Novosibirsk Quartet, and I threw in the second quartet as well (by members of the Moscow Contemporary Music Ensemble). The first quartet (1926) is mostly in the thorny futuristic/industrial style, and quite effective - I really enjoyed the listening experience. The second quartet (1942) is more conservative (a prison sentence in-between had its intended effect).
> 
> Youtube links: SQ1, SQ2.
> 
> String Quartets thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.
> 
> 
> I've listened to the Glazunov 5 twice this week. I love this Russian style of music. When I'm next in the mood for this type of rich, romantic White-Russian, heart-felt music, I can see me giving it a lot of airtime. Thanks for choosing this piece, Carmina Banana 👍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkclassical.com


Superb taste in art - Kazimir Malevich - "The Knifegrinder" - Well done, my compliments!


----------



## HerbertNorman

J.S. Bach - The Well-Tempered Clavier Book I - András Schiff - DECCA


----------



## Manxfeeder

Tippett, Symphony No. 4

Last night the radio was playing selections from the Proms, so I was listening to it, trying to go to sleep, when in a half-awake state I heard very pronounced breathing. It turns out it's part of this piece. That may be okay in a concert hall but not at midnight in a dark room. 

In this recording, I can hardly hear the breathing. It figures; now that I _want _to be freaked out, it isn't there.


----------



## Bourdon

*Luc Ferrari








*


----------



## Rogerx

Portraits: The Clarinet Album

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)

Rotterdam Philharmonic, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

Beach, A: Berceuse, Op. 40 No. 2
Cimarosa: Clarinet Concerto in C minor
Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Debussy: La fille aux cheveux de lin (from Préludes - Book 1: No. 8)
Debussy: Préludes - Book 1
Gershwin: Prelude No. 1
Gershwin: Preludes (3)
Spohr: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 26


----------



## Floeddie

*Big Chamber Music Box Vol. II - Bach Guild*


*Today's Selections:*
Charles Gounod: Petite Symphonie for Winds
Claude Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp, L.137
Vincent d'Indy: Chansons et Danses for 7 wind instruments, Op.50

Perhaps I will go purchase Vol I of this set if I can find it. I'm finding that I really am enjoying Debussy's lesser known works. I have acquired some lesser known Satie that I know gets more complex than his recognized "hits", so that's on my radar, too!


----------



## Marinera

Richard Strauss - Violin Concerto, Sinfonia Domestica
Rudolf Kempe, Staatskapelle Dresden, Ulf Hoelscher (violin)

Richard Strauss Complete Orchestral works, disk 7


----------



## Art Rock

*John Tavener: Come and do Your will in me, As one who has slept, The Lord's Prayer, The Bridegroom - coupled with medieval plainchant and polyphony (Anonymous 4, Chilingirian Quartet, Harmonia Mundi)*

About half of the works by this CD (in terms of running time) are by Tavener (mainly for voices and string quartet), the rest of the time we have medieval plainchant and polyphony (for voices, no composers credited). It is not surprising that they go well together. - nor that the singing and string quartet playing are excellent. What's perhaps more surprising is that I liked the anonymous compositions from the middle ages better than the Tavener works selected here.


----------



## Rogerx

Joseph Joachim Raff - Cello Concertos

Daniel Muller-Schott (cello), Robert Kulek (piano)

Bamberg Symphonic Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair



Raff: Begegnung for Cello & Piano Op. 86 No. 1
Raff: Cello Concerto No. 1 in D minor Op. 193
Raff: Cello Concerto No. 2 in G major Op. post.
Raff: Duo for Cello & Piano Op. 59


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> 43-45 Symphonies from the Fischer/Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch complete Haydn cycle (again) this morning.


.......and again this afternoon.

really enjoying these performances and recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

*Enesco

Oedipe










*


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Paul Hindemith*
When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd (A Requiem for those we love)

Jan DeGaetani, mezzo
William Stone, Baritone
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Robert Shaw
Telarc 1987


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 2_
*Bayerische Staatsorchester / Vladimir Jurowski* • 2020 Live • Bayerische Staatsoper Recordings

There is momentum. There is elegance. There is Jurowski's musicality. What more can I ask?


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Rogerx said:


> Schubert & Liszt: Excursions
> 
> Teo Gheorghiu (piano)
> 
> Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


Have you seen the movie_ Vitus_? Teo stars as a 12 year old piano prodigy. He was quite a good actor. The DVD has some fun bonus footage of behind the scenes, him playing piano, etc. From Amazon: "An inspirational tale about a boy whose musical talent and intelligence hold promise for a brilliant future but impede his dreams of being a normal child - that is, until one dramatic leap of faith helps him take control of his life.".


----------



## N Fowleri

Wynton Marsalis is a great trumpeter. I enjoy this album a lot, but do other people feel he does well classical music, as opposed to jazz?










Classic Wynton
Wynton Marsalis
Label: Sony Classical


----------



## pmsummer

FEMINAE VOX
_Monody and Medieval Polyphony for a Nunnery_
*Códice de Las Huelgas* S. XII-XIV
Capella de Ministrers
Carles Magraner - director
_
CDM_


----------



## Malx

*Martin, 3 Ballades for Piano / Trombone / Cello all with orchestra - Roderick Elms (piano), Ian Bousfield (trombone), Peter Dixon (cello), LPo, Matthias Bamert.*

I guess what Frank Martin entitles 'Ballades' may be described as mini-concertos, but that isn't really accurate, they are what they are - very interesting shortish pieces.


----------



## Philidor

Not unplucked.

*John Rutter: Suite Antique*

Christopher D. Lewis, Harpsichord
John McMurtery, Flute
West Side Chamber Orchestra
Kevin Mallon










I can't complain - there is "Rutter" written on the CD, and it's "Rutter" inside.


----------



## Barbebleu

Bach Partitas. Glenn Gould. Absorbing and rewarding for some, perhaps not for others!😎





Audio gear by Dansette😂


----------



## Malx

*Novák, Piano Quintet in A minor - Radoslav Kvapil (piano), Kocian Quartet.*


----------



## Philidor

Clean the hammer.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Maurizio Pollini, piano


----------



## deangelisj35

Bourdon said:


> *Masterpieces of French Harpsichord Music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I listened to this CD last week and especially enjoyed the Rameau pieces. It's no wonder he got top billing!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - various works part four
for late afternoon and early evening.

_Rapsodie_ for saxophone and piano (sometime bet. 1901-11):









_Preludes, Premier livre _- twelve pieces for piano (1909-10):









_Clair de lune_ from _Suite Bergamasque_ for solo piano, arr. for orchestra
by André Caplet (orig. c. 1890 - rev. 1905 and arr. c. 1910): a)
_Children's Corner_ - six pieces for piano, arr. for orchestra
by André Caplet (orig. bet. 1906-08 - arr. 1911): b)
_Première rhapsodie_ for clarinet and piano, arr. for clarinet and orchestra
by Claude Debussy (orig. 1909-10 - arr. 1911): c)
_Le martyre de saint Sébastien_ - symphonic fragments arr. by André Caplet from the
incidental music for the play by Gabriele D'Annunzio (orig. 1910 - arr. by 1912): b)
_Images_ book three - three pieces for orchestra (bet. 1905-12): b)

a) with L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet
b) with the Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal/Charles Dutoit
c) with Robert Gugholz (cl.) and L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet


----------



## 13hm13

Arthur Rubinstein - The Chopin Scherzos (XRCD)


----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven - Symphony No.9 -Choral - Arturo Toscanini - NBC Symphony Orchestra -1952 XRCD 24 JVC


----------



## sAmUiLc

on CD-R

This is the cover of one of the first LPs I've ever bought and one of the handful I burnt on CD-R before giving away my LP collections.


----------



## SanAntone

Andreas Bach holds his own against the primary competition of Zoltán Kocsis and June de Toth.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## jim prideaux

Continuing with Haydn Symphonies ( 46-48) as performed by Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch


----------



## Red Terror

Lord have mercy, what a performance!


----------



## SanAntone

*Wagner | Parsifal | Barenboim*


----------



## N Fowleri

I understand that some folks won't enjoy hearing Bach played on a mandolin, but I sure do. Chris Thile is amazing.










Bach: Sonatas and Partitas, Vol. 1
Chris Thile
Label: Nonesuch


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Camille Saint-Saëns: Septet in E flat major Op.65 and Tarentelle in A minor Op.6*
The Nash Ensemble

*Antonin Dvorak - Symphony No.9 “From the New World”
Felix Mendelssohn - Symphony No.3 “Scottish”*
Arranged by the Composers
Goldstone & Clemmow


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bruckner, Symphony No. 5

Almost all of the time, Klemperer does things that keep my attention, even when I'm saying, "Wait, did he just . . . oh." He does a great job in the second movement of managing all the rhythmic shifts and rhythmic layering that Bruckner loved to put in.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Barbebleu said:


> *Audio gear by Dansette *😂


Just when we thought we were safe... The audio snob returns... sigh...


----------



## sAmUiLc

D899, D958, D959, D960


----------



## Eramire156

*Joseph Haydn
Piano Trios nos. 34,35,38 & 40*

_








_
*Beaux Arts Trio*


_*a*fter running some errands, now settling down with some coffee and Hayd. _


----------



## Klavierman

Shaughnessy said:


> Just when we thought we were safe... The audio snob returns... sigh...


My sphincter tightens at the thought of actually playing one of my records on that!


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Pierre Boulez: Wiener Philharmoniker (1994)


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major*

_Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1989-04
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## Red Terror

haziz said:


> *Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major*
> 
> _Wiener Philharmoniker
> Herbert von Karajan_
> Recorded: 1989-04
> Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


Karajan's hair deserves its own billing in the credits.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Harrison, Suite from the Ballet Solstice*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Colin Davis: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (1988)

Made around the time that Bernard Haitink started recording his _Ring_ cycle with this orchestra. I can recognize them as the same orchestra but obviously with a greater emphasis here on the strings and less on the brass. I think I prefer this symphony to be a bit more propulsive than Davis takes it but at least I can savor the wonderful sounds he coaxes out of the Bavarians. 

Up next, I'm hoping for some Mahler:









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Lorin Maazel: Wiener Philharmoniker (1984)


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents listing..




__





Release “Les Introuvables de Cziffra” by Georges Cziffra - MusicBrainz


Format: 8×CD, Year: 1991, Label: EMI Classics (CZS 7 67366 2), Barcode: 077776736624, Length: 9:51:43




musicbrainz.org





1 disc at a time


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn:* Symphonies No. 13 in D major, No. 14 in A major, No. 15 in D major, and No. 16 in B-flat major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer


----------



## Rogerx

Biber: Violin Sonata No. 3 in F major, et al



Monica Huggett (violin), Thomas Guthrie (bass)

Sonnerie

Biber: Nisi Dominus
Biber: Passacaglia for violin solo in G minor (from Mystery Sonatas)
Biber: Violin Sonata No. 2 in D minor
Biber: Violin Sonata No. 5 in E minor
Biber: Violin Sonata No. 7 in G minor


----------



## Rogerx

Bachtoven 1 said:


> Have you seen the movie_ Vitus_? Teo stars as a 12 year old piano prodigy. He was quite a good actor. The DVD has some fun bonus footage of behind the scenes, him playing piano, etc. From Amazon: "An inspirational tale about a boy whose musical talent and intelligence hold promise for a brilliant future but impede his dreams of being a normal child - that is, until one dramatic leap of faith helps him take control of his life.".
> 
> View attachment 172578


No I din't so thank you for the information , order it later on,.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Maurice Greene: 25 Sonnet Settings Taken From Spenser’s Amoretti

Benjamin Hulett (tenor), Luke Green (harpsichord) & Giangiacomo Pinardi (theorbo)


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5/Prokofiev: Ode To The End Of The War, Op. 105 (1945)

Russian National Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartets (Cuarteto Latinoamericano, Brillian Classics, 6 CD's)*

The coming days I'm starting the morning with listening to a CD from this box. Today the first CD, including string quartets 1 (1915), 6 (1938) and 17 (1957).


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Proceeding with late Monteverdi's sacred music.

*Claudio Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale*

Crucifixus
Et resurrexit
Et iterum
Credidi
Laudate Dominum Terzo
Memento Domine David
Confitebor Terzo alla francese
Cantus Cölln
Concerto Palatino
Konrad Junghänel


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Berg - 7 Early Songs, 3 Pieces Op 6, Chamber Concerto
Gielen/SWR SO; Diener, soprano; Gavriloff, Eschenbach









Strauss - Elektra
Sinopoli/Vienna; Marc, Voigt, Schwarz, Jerusalem, Ramey









Holmboe - Symphonies 1 , 3, 10
Hughes/Aarhus SO









Sibelius - Symphonies 2 and 3
Vanska/Lahti SO


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Suites For Cello Solo

David Stromberg (cello)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Klavierman said:


> My sphincter tightens at the thought of actually playing one of my records on that!


Great for the old 60s mono 45s, though.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - various works part five
for this morning.

_La plus que lente_ for solo piano, arr. for orchestra
by Claude Debussy (orig. 1910 - arr. 1912): a)
_Khamma_ - ballet for piano, arr. for orchestra by Charles
Koechlin (orig. 1910-12 - arr. c. 1912): b)
_Printemps - 'Suite symphonique'_ for orchestra, re-orch. by Henri Büsser
from the score for piano duet (orig. 1894 - re-orch. by 1913): a)
_Jeux_ - 'poème dansé' for orchestra (1912-13): a)
_Berceuse héroïque_ for piano - arr. for orchestra by
Claude Debussy (orig. 1914 - arr. by 1915): c)

a) with the Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal/Charles Dutoit
b) with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Riccardo Chailly
c) with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Eduard van Beinum









_Preludes, Deuxième livre_ - twelve pieces for piano (1912-13):
_Berceuse héroïque_ for piano (1914):
_Élégie_ for piano (1915):
_Page d'album_ [_Pièce pour l'œuvre du Vêtement du blesse_] for piano (1915):


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gustav Mahler* (1860-1911)

*Kindertotenlieder* (1904)
Hermann Prey, Baritone; Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.
Recorded - May 1970
Performance duration - 24 minutes

_Intermission_

*Symphony No. 9* (1909)
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink
Recorded - June 1969
Performance duration - 1 hour, 21 minutes

Label: Philips


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: November Steps, Eclipse, String Around Autumn (Saito Kinen Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa, Kinshi Tsuruta, Katsuya Yokoyama, Nobuko Imai, Philips)*

This remains one of my favourite CD's of one of my favourite composers. November Steps is a brilliant double concerto for Shakuhachi and Biwa, the same combination used in the less well known Eclipse. Finally, we have the beautiful Viola Concerto "A String Around Autumn", my favourite concerto for this instrument.


----------



## Montarsolo

Haydn cello concertos with Walevska / Edo de Waard. A little too slow for my taste.


----------



## Rogerx

Amadeus & Vienna

Roberto Scaltriti (baritone)

Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset



Cimarosa: Il mercato di Malmantile Overture
Cimarosa: Tosto ch'io son venuto a malmantile...A consiglio (from Il mercato di Malmantile)
Gazzaniga: Due baronesse amabili (from L'isola d'Alcina)
Haydn: Acide e Galatea: Overture
Haydn: Coll'amoroso foco (from La fedeltà premiata)
Haydn: Tergi i vezzosi rai (Nettuno)
Mozart: Così dunque tradisci … Aspri rimorsi atroci, K432
Mozart: Hai gia vinta la causa! (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Io ti lascio, oh cara, addio, KAnh. 245
Mozart: Mentre ti lascio, K513
Mozart: Rivolgete a lui lo sguardo (from Così fan tutte)
Mozart: Un bacio di mano, K541
Salieri: Torbido mar che freme (from La Passione)
Sarti: Come un agnello
Soler, V M: Dov'è dunque il mio ben?...Vo'dall'infami viscere (from Una cosa rara)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

*Bacewicz, Grażyna: Complete String Quartets, Vol. 1



Playlist:*
String Quartet No. 1
String Quartet No. 6


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quintet in C major Op 29 - The Nash Ensemble.*

Very limited listening time today, happy I managed to squeeze this one in.


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 33


Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi
Recorded: January 1983 / February 1984
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamberg, Germany


----------



## Bourdon

*Frank Martin

Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke








*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Concerto in D minor for Violin, Piano & Strings

Gidon Kremer & Martha Argerich

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Kiki

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_Symphony No. 4_
*BBC Symphony Orchestra / Ralph Vaughan Williams* • 1937 • Naxos

[grumpy old man's mood] You boys are way too slow... Even that Adrian boy is unbelievably slow... Is this something infectious?... listen to the composer! You might want at laugh at him pretending to be a conductor, but he's got teeth that you boys don't! [/grumpy old man's mood]

If you get serious, you lose. Enjoy your music. I quite enjoy listening to slow Adrian or slow Tony though.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

Rachmaninov: Étude-Tableau, Op. 33 No. 1 in F minor

Rachmaninov: Étude-Tableau, Op. 33 No. 2 in C major 

Rachmaninov: Étude-Tableau, Op. 33 No. 5 in D minor 

*Alban Berg Quartet - The Complete Recordings*

Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D173

*The Menuhin Century - The Complete Recordings with Hephzibah Menuhin*

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, Op. 47 ‘Kreutzer' 


Spaced accordingly throughout the day and late evening...


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi*

A big jump in time from Martin to Monteverdi. Martin with his lyrically desolate sounds to the exuberance of Monteverdi. Once again it became clear what a great advocate Reinbert de Leeuw was for modern music, as shown in this beautiful Martin recording. The Monteverdi recording is of a completely different order, sweet sensuality with warm-blooded festivity. The performers are outstanding, one of the best recordings I know of Monteverdi's music.

*







*


----------



## Rogerx

Camille Saint-Saëns: The Two Cello Concertos / Romance, Op. 36 / Symphony in A


Torleif Thedéen

Tapiola Sinfonietta
Conductor
Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Shaughnessy

elgar's ghost said:


> *Great for the old 60s mono 45s, though.*


They probably sound better on a Dansette than they do on modern rigs...

I'm not going to tell anyone on any thread within this forum that I actually purchased the Rolling Stones Singles 1963-1966 - 7" Single Box Set because I can't come up with a justification for doing so or for paying the kind of money that I did that does not involve the phrase "because I'm stupid"... 180 gram vinyl - picture sleeves - reproductions of original labels... Picture cards... A poster that you can hang on your wall if you want to give everyone the impression that you're 15 years old...

They sound and look great - but they average about two and a half to three minutes in length - Which means that if you actually put one on your turntable, by the time you return to your chair, the song is almost over... and you have to get back up... flip it over... and play the B-side which is usually a song that you didn't care for the first time that you heard it and that you like even less now... And so that song ends and you need to repeat the above process until it becomes too tedious to continue... If you want to know just how long "until it becomes too tedious to continue" actually is - Let me save you some time by supplying the answer - Twice - That's how long it takes before playing CDs of 7" singles becomes too tedious to continue doing.... But that didn't stop me... Why?... Because I'm stupid... At about 8 US dollars per 7" CD (and there are 18 in the box) I'm in a position in which I have to make a decision... What makes me look dumber? - Buying the set in the first place and actually listening to it even though the only two choices that I have are to keep getting up and down every 2 and half to three minutes or just stand there next to the turntable feeling as stupid as I must look... or Buying the set in the first place and not actually listening to it?

And the kicker? - A friend comes over and says "It's a collectible - You're not supposed to listen to it - You're not even supposed to take the shrink-wrap off".
Want to know why he's my friend? - He has a knack for saying something that makes him sound so stupid that despite whatever heights of stupidity that I have just scaled, I can take comfort in knowing that there is at least one person on this earth that is even dumber than I am...


----------



## OCEANE

Sergiu Celibidache & Munich Philharmonic.....what a different interpretation of Bruckner No.7


----------



## Philidor

Now again some music for harpsichord.

*Philip Glass: Concerto for Harpsichord and Chamber Orchestra
Jean Françaix: Concerto pour Clavecin et Ensemble Instrumental*

Christopher D. Lewis, Harpsichord
West Side Chamber Orchestra
Kevin Mallon


----------



## OCEANE

Great music...


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Leoš Janáček*
Jealousy
Violin Concerto 'The Wandering of a Little Soul'
The Ballad of Blaník
The Fiddler's Child
The Danube
Taras Bulba

James Ehnes, violin (Concerto)
Melina Mandozzi, violin (Fiddler)
Susanna Andersson, soprano (Danube)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Edward Gardner
Chandos 2015


----------



## Montarsolo




----------



## elgar's ghost

Shaughnessy said:


> They probably sound better on a Dansette than they do on modern rigs...
> 
> I'm not going to tell anyone on any thread within this forum that I actually purchased the Rolling Stones Singles 1963-1966 - 7" Single Box Set because I can't come up with a justification for doing so or for paying the kind of money that I did that does not involve the phrase "because I'm stupid"... 180 gram vinyl - picture sleeves - reproductions of original labels... Picture cards... A poster that you can hang on your wall if you want to give everyone the impression that you're 15 years old...
> 
> They sound and look great - but they average about two and a half to three minutes in length - Which means that if you actually put one on your turntable, by the time you return to your chair, the song is almost over... and you have to get back up... flip it over... and play the B-side which is usually a song that you didn't care for the first time that you heard it and that you like even less now... And so that song ends and you need to repeat the above process until it becomes too tedious to continue... If you want to know just how long "until it becomes too tedious to continue" actually is - Let me save you some time by supplying the answer - Twice - That's how long it takes before playing CDs of 7" singles becomes too tedious to continue doing.... But that didn't stop me... Why?... Because I'm stupid... At about 8 US dollars per 7" CD (and there are 18 in the box) I'm in a position in which I have to make a decision... What makes me look dumber? - Buying the set in the first place and actually listening to it even though the only two choices that I have are to keep getting up and down every 2 and half to three minutes or just stand there next to the turntable feeling as stupid as I must look... or Buying the set in the first place and not actually listening to it?
> 
> And the kicker? - A friend comes over and says "It's a collectible - You're not supposed to listen to it - You're not even supposed to take the shrink-wrap off".
> Want to know why he's my friend? - He has a knack for saying something that makes him sound so stupid that despite whatever heights of stupidity that I have just scaled, I can take comfort in knowing that there is at least one person on this earth that is even dumber than I am...


Great-looking set, that. I can meet your pal halfway with regards to the collectability, though - buy it twice heh heh...

With a Dansette and other small low-fi players I think the solution to the short running times was to stack about half a dozen singles on the spindle and then they would drop one by one - which over time must have buggered up the vinyl something rotten.

Two questions:

Are they the UK Decca singles or the US London ones? Until the late 60s the respective discographies of the Stones parted company quite often.

Were the picture sleeves shown above issued at the time? I always assumed back then that picture sleeves were for EPs rather than singles.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Claude Debussy - various works part
six of six for this afternoon.

_12 Études_ for piano (1915):









_En blanc et noir_ for two pianos (1915):









Cello Sonata (1915):
Violin Sonata (1916-17):










Three posthumous arrangements with which to finish:

_La Boîte à joujoux_ - 'ballet pour enfants' for piano, partly arr. for
orchestra by Claude Debussy and completed by André Caplet
(orig. 1913 - arr. by 1919): a)
_Tarantelle styrienne_ for piano, arr. for orchestra by
Maurice Ravel (orig. 1890 - arr. by 1923): b)
_La Cathédrale engloutie_ from _Préludes, Premier Livre_ for solo piano, arr.
for orchestra by Leopold Stokowski (orig. 1909-10 - arr. by 1930): c)

a) with the Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal/Charles Dutoit
b) with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Riccardo Chailly
c) with the New Philharmonia Orchestra/Leopold Stokowski


----------



## Vasks

*Berio - Eindrucke (Boulez/Erato)
Nono - no hay caminos, hay que caminar (Gielen/Naive)
Scelsi - Pranam II (Ensemble 2e2m/Stradivarius)
Petrassi - Concerto #3 for Orchestra (Tamayo/Stradivarius)*


----------



## OCEANE

My loved music and interpretation


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns & Schumann - Cello Concertos

Andreas Brantelid (cello)

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Michael Schønwandt


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen

















*


----------



## Shaughnessy

elgar's ghost said:


> Great-looking set, that. I can meet your pal halfway with regards to the collectability, though - buy it twice heh heh...
> 
> With a Dansette and other small low-fi players I think the solution to the short running times was to stack about half a dozen singles on the spindle and then they would drop one by one - which over time must have buggered up the vinyl something rotten.
> 
> *Two questions:*
> 
> Are they the UK Decca singles or the US London ones? Until the late 60s the respective discographies of the Stones parted company quite often.
> 
> Were the picture sleeves shown above issued at the time? I always assumed back then that picture sleeves were for EPs rather than singles.


UK Decca - There's a beauty of an "unboxing" video on YouTube - I would post the video here but I'm fairly certain that derailing the thread twice would be frowned upon even more so than my having done so in the first place...

Go to YouTube - Type in "Rolling Stones - Singles - Unboxing" and the first result will be the video from superdeluxeedition.com - It's takes more than three minutes before the picture sleeves appear - According to the booklet - which is really quite nice and actually readable without a microscope - everything is a duplicate of the original 45's and EPs - majority are picture sleeves with fronts and backs - the others are die-cuts - with the very pronounced difference of the size of the spindle hole which is what you would see with a LP which makes sense as who, other than @Barbebleu still has a Dansette? - 

superdeluxeedition.com is an interesting site to browse through - But if anyone has impulse control issues and a weakness for colored vinyl - do not go there - seriously - "I really liked the color" is the kind of answer to the question "Why did you buy that?" which makes people automatically deduct points from your IQ and if you're already dumber than you look, this will do you no favors.


----------



## Philidor

Next ones.

*Einojuhani Rautavaara

Symphony No. 4
Symphony No. 5*

Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
Max Pommer


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Concerto and Romances

Charlie Siem

Philharmonia Orchestra, Oleg Caetani


----------



## Barbebleu

Shaughnessy said:


> UK Decca - There's a beauty of an "unboxing" video on YouTube - I would post the video here but I'm fairly certain that derailing the thread twice would be frowned upon even more so than my having done so in the first place...
> 
> Go to YouTube - Type in "Rolling Stones - Singles - Unboxing" and the first result will be the video from superdeluxeedition.com - It's takes more than three minutes before the picture sleeves appear - According to the booklet - which is really quite nice and actually readable without a microscope - everything is a duplicate of the original 45's and EPs - majority are picture sleeves with fronts and backs - the others are die-cuts - with the very pronounced difference of the size of the spindle hole which is what you would see with a LP which makes sense as who, other than @Barbebleu still has a Dansette? -
> 
> superdeluxeedition.com is an interesting site to browse through - But if anyone has impulse control issues and a weakness for colored vinyl - do not go there - seriously - "I really liked the color" is the kind of answer to the question "Why did you buy that?" which makes people automatically deduct points from your IQ and if you're already dumber than you look, this will do you no favors.


Btw, my Dansette sits on top of my Bush radiogram next to my Betamax and Walkman. Cutting edge, me!🤓


----------



## Philidor

Malleus in extremis.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Michael Korstick, piano










Some days ago I wrote some silly things about lacking individuality with modern pianists.

Ok - Korstick managed to play the first movement in 8:59. The slow movement takes 28:42 (Solomon: 22:20). I think this is individual enough. In addition, I found it very convincing. Top 5.

Apologies, Mr. Korstick.


----------



## Bourdon

*Stravinsky

Michel Béroff (1-11 13-29)
Rex Lawson (12)

*


----------



## N Fowleri

I own this obscure recording, but I think it's pretty good. So, there used to be this thing called radio networks, and I guess some of them put together their own orchestras. Perhaps there was a shortage of American conductors, but they found this gentleman from Italy who seemed to know what he was doing. 










Beethoven Symphony no. 9
Arturo Toscanini, NBC Symphony Orhestra
Year: 1952
Label: RCA


----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne

Soprano Vocals – Netania Davrath/Conductor – Pierre De La Roche


----------



## Art Rock

*Sergey Taneyev: String Quartets No. 6 and No.9 (Taneyev Quartet, Northern Flowers)*

Continuing the replaying of the Taneyev Quartets by the Taneyev Quartet. Very satisfying works, just like the others in this series.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Bourdon said:


> *Stravinsky
> 
> Michel Béroff (1-11 13-29)
> Rex Lawson (12)
> 
> *












"Original album covers" rarely means much of anything in these box sets but this Warner Classics release was, by far, the most impressive visually that I've ever seen as relates to the art design of the original releases.

Never less than interesting - Not quite as good as the DG "Complete" box - Performances on each can complete quite well with one another but I prefer the DG recordings for aural quality but to be quite honest, that may be completely imaginary - Nonetheless, still worth having and it's reasonably inexpensive coming it at about 2 plus US dollars per disc. with 23 discs in the set.

Frist rate selection, Bourdon...


----------



## Philidor

Now some Weinberg.

*Mieczysław Weinberg: String Quartet No. 14 op. 122 (1978)*










It is just great music. Not courting you, but being firm in itself and self-confident.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Sonata No. 2*

This is a cheap download at Qobuz this month. I opted for the CD-quality file. I supposed I'm being forever cheated from eternal bliss for not spending the extra dollar to go High-Res.


----------



## Itullian

Sym. #1


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Some Szymanowski: the 20 Mazurkas, op. 20 and the 2nd String Quartet


----------



## SanAntone

I am going to try to listen to all three of Shostakovich wartime symphonies, Nos 7, 8, and 9.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Elgar and Holst: Enigma Variations and The Planets. Cond. Boult. London Symphony Orchestra for Elgar, London Philharmonic Orchestra for Holst. EMI Classics. One of my favorite couplings.


----------



## Georgieva

*Béla Bartók *
Divertimento for String Orchestra, BB118
Dance Suite, BB86 / SZ77
Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, BB114


----------



## Georgieva

*Fauré*: Requiem; 
Cantique de Jean Racine
Philippe Jaroussky, counter-tenor; Matthias Goerne, baritone
Choeur de L’Orchestre de Paris
Orchestre de Paris


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and orchestral works
part one scattered throughout the rest of today.

Cello Concerto in E-flat op.3 (1915-16):

with David Geringas (vc.) and the Queensland Symphony
Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert









_Lustige Sinfonietta_ in-D minor for small orchestra op.4 (1916):

with the Queensland Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert









_Three Pieces_ for cello and piano op.8 (1917):









String Quartet no.1 in C op.2 (1914-15):
String Quartet no.2 in F-minor op.10 (1918):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Isaac, Missa Virgo Prudentissima*

This is an insanely cheap download from Quboz this month. I'm interested in this because I've been wanting to expand my collection of Heinrich Isaac's works. 

The Gilles Binchois Ensemble is well recorded in an environment which isn't so reverberant that it buries the voices. And the voices are distinctive enough that each line can easily be followed. It's lovely to hear with headphones, like I'm standing in the middle of the choir.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Continuing with Haydn Symphonies ( 46-48) as performed by Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch


......and this evening.....49-51.

Really enjoying this 'journey'.


----------



## N Fowleri

When people say they don't like classical music, I say "Munch on this!"










Beethoven 5th Symphony / 6th Symphony "Pastoral"
Boston Symphony Orchestra / Charles Munch
Label: RCA Victor Living Stereo


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Mozart: Don Giovanni. w/ Siepi, Danco, della Casa, Corena and Bohme. Cond. Krips Wiener Philharmoniker. Decca


----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schmidt: *_Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_
Johannes Chum, Robert Holl, Sandra Trattnigg, Michelle Breedt, Nikolai Schukoff, Manfred Hemm
Wiener Singverein
Tonkünstler-Orchester Niederösterreich, Kristjan Järvi

New arrival!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Pieces for Cello and Piano*

This is the last of my super-cheap downloads from Qobuz. Until now, I thought these pieces were boring. Apparently I had the wrong recording, because these two make a very compelling case for them.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Shaughnessy

Knorf said:


> *Franz Schmidt: *_Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_
> Johannes Chum, Robert Holl, Sandra Trattnigg, Michelle Breedt, Nikolai Schukoff, Manfred Hemm
> Wiener Singverein
> Tonkünstler-Orchester Niederösterreich, Kristjan Järvi
> 
> New arrival!


I should probably base my listening projects on something more significant than "really cool cover" but I'm going to bookmark this one for future listening... "Future" is kind of an elastic concept for me...

If anyone is interested, the label-authorized release is available here -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nY7mGa_f9GoA4T38c3fh-jvj4ajALWuJw


----------



## Art Rock

*John Tavener: The Lamb, Innocence, The Tyger, Annunciation, Two Hymns To The Mother Of God, Little Requiem For Father Malachy Lynch, Song For Athene (Westminster Abbey Choir, Martin Neary et al, Sony)*

A bit of a mixed bag. Innocence is the longest composition, but I don't particularly care for it. The rest is OK, but in general far from his best work - I did like the Little Requiem For Father Malachy Lynch though. And of course Song For Athene has become a modern classic, but again... not my cup of tea..


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Merl

It's been a while since I played this. Enjoying hearing it again.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## OCEANE

Easy listening of Haydn String Quartets
TACET's high sonic quality


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is the LP cover of my first ever Emperor Concerto recording I bought, and still one of my favorites. Now I have it on the Japanese issued concertos CD set.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Shaughnessy

Just to clarify - I didn't select the Franz Schmidt*: *_Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_ recording that @Knorf first brought to our attention because of it's "really cool cover" - although I do like it and I've bought a rather alarming number of albums based on the "really cool cover" concept but I'm familiar with the composition and look forward to comparing it with the other versions that I encountered.












*Schmidt, F: Das Buch mit Sieben Siegeln (The Book of the Seven Seals)*

Stig Andersen, René Pape, Christiane Oelze, Cornelia Kallisch, Lothar Odinius & Alfred Reiter
Choir and Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Franz Welser-Möst

Link to label authorized complete album contents -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nbJYYj6c9xzu9vu5EKtwU5jYZ4mCmPvpM












*Schmidt, F: Das Buch mit Sieben Siegeln (The Book of the Seven Seals)*

Klaus Florian Vogt (Johannes), Georg Zeppenfeld (Stimme des Herrn), Inga Kalna (soprano), Bettina Ranch (mezzo soprano), Dovlet Nurgeldiyev (tenor), Volker Krafft (organ)
NDR Choir, Latvia State Choir & Hamburg State Philharmonic Orchestra, Simone Young

Link to label authorized complete album contents -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_la1pFP44v4fnq8YblcapVu7nnWFrYtZ6E



I've added these reviews that I pulled off of the Presto Music website to help provide additional information and if I could write like this I would but I can't and so I don't.

"There's little doubt of [the] musical mastery which combines the harmonic sophistication of the Austro-German late-Romantic style with many passages of contrapuntal virtuosity that allude to Bach's Passions…Young marshals the huge forces at her disposal with impressive authority and commitment, and the Hamburg Philharmonic responds with some distinguished playing, especially from the wind and brass"
- BBC Music Magazine

"Young's invigorating tempo selections propel the music forwards...[she] brings out the light and shade of Schmidt's remarkably diverse invention...Despite the heaven-storming episodes...this is fundamentally a contemplative work, a facet caught nicely by Young here, most tellingly perhaps in the penultimate section...Young's is the one to have"
- Gramophone


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

A frequent one


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev: *Symphony No. 2, Op. 40
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton

There's a discussion about Futurism and its influence on music over in the string quartet listening thread, and it made me want to listen to this brazenly audacious symphony again. Simply wonderful! 

The blazing dissonance and surging energy of the first movement strike me as vividly colorful and wildly optimistic, and not really angry or violent. And the variations of the second movement are fascinating. This is quite an underrated work!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Tried this new release and there are several nice tracks of Handel.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Ireland - Orchestral Works

City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox


Ireland: A Downland Suite
Ireland: Concertino Pastorale
Ireland: Orchestral Poem
Ireland: Two Symphonic Studies


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Aus Italien, Op. 16/ Strauss, R: Macbeth, Op. 23

Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe



Richard Georg Strauss (München, 11 juni 1864


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartets (Cuarteto Latinoamericano, Brillian Classics, 6 CD's)*

The coming days I'm starting the morning with listening to a CD from this box. Today the second CD, including string quartets 3 (1916), 8 (1944) and 14 (1953).


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Schubert

Murray Perahia & Radu Lupu (piano)


Mozart: Andante and Variations in G for Piano Duet, K501
Mozart: Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608
Mozart: Sonata for 2 pianos in D major, K448
Schubert: Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940


----------



## OCEANE

Piano Concerto No. 4


----------



## Floeddie

*Grieg: Complete Orchestral Works*


*Playlist:*
2 Elegische Melodien, Op. 34: Nos. 1-2
6 Orchestral Songs, EG 177
Norwegian Dances, Op. 35


----------



## Georgieva

*Brahms – Ein Deutsches Requiem*

Paavo Järvi, Natalie Dessay, Ludovic Tézier, Swedish Radio Choir, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Having listened to the* Meccore Quartet's* recording of the *Debussy Quartet* yesterday evening in a Tesco car park sitting in the car waiting on my wife and daughter - a wonderful combo, Qobuz download, bluetooth and no engine noise.
I thought it a good idea to start the day with the other half of the classic double act.

*Ravel, String Quartet in F major & Dutilleux, 'Ainsi la nuit' - Juilliard String Quartet.*
This was one of the first string quartet recordings I bought when it came out back in the early 1990's largely because it offered the Debussy & Ravel along with a quartet by someone I hadn't heard of at the time Dutilleux. In some respects a leap in the dark as this was before streaming offered the chance to try before buying - so I have a bit of a soft spot for this disc.


----------



## OCEANE

Mozart Piano Concerto No. 22


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Berg - Der Wein, Lulu Suite, Violin Concerto
Gielen/SWR SO; Ferras, violin









Tveitt - Hardanger Fiddle Concertos, Nykken
Ruud/Stavanger SO; Bergset, fiddle









Franck - Hulda
Bollon/Freiburg Phil; Meagan Miller, Joshua Kohl, Irina Jae Eun Park, Anja Jung, Katerina Hebelková









Prokofiev - Piano Concertos 2 and 4, Overture on Hebrew Themes
Mehta/Israel Phil; Bronfman, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Gabriel Fauré: Horizons II

Simon Zaoui, Pierre Fouchenneret, Raphaël Merlin, Quatuor Strada

Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 2 in G minor, Op. 45
Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89
Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor Op. 115
Fauré: Sérénade, Op. 98
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Easy listening of violin concerto 3


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Proceeding with late Monteverdi's sacred music.

*Claudio Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale*

Gloria a 7
Laudate Dominum in sanctis eius
Confitebor sSecondo
Ut queant laxis
Beatus vir Secondo
Jubilet tota civitas
Cantus Cölln
Concerto Palatino
Konrad Junghänel


----------



## tortkis

On the Keyboard ~ Piano Works of Joji Yuasa - Ron Squibbs, piano








melodic and abstract piano works composed from 1952 to 1997


----------



## OCEANE

Played Partitas 2 & 4


----------



## sAmUiLc

I think Brendel re-recorded most of Schubert solo piano pieces digitally for Philips. My preference is with the earlier analog accounts every time. I feel his digital remakes sound a bit brittle.


----------



## OCEANE

Relatively, I could listen to No. 4 anytime anywhere while others like No. 3, 6 & 9 need a 'right time' ..not because of the length but the content deep inside.


----------



## Marinera

Telemann - The Grand Concertos for Mixed Instruments, Vol. 5 
La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider


----------



## Rogerx

The Songs of Robert Schumann - Volume 2

Simon Keenlyside (baritone) & Graham Johnson (piano)


Schumann: An die Türen will ich schleichen, Op. 98a No. 8
Schumann: Ballade des Harfners, Op. 98a No. 2
Schumann: Die Löwenbraut, Op. 31 No. 1
Schumann: Drei Gedichte von Emanuel Geibel, Op. 30
Schumann: Der Hidalgo, Op. 30, No. 3
Schumann: Der Knabe mit dem Wunderhorn, Op.30 No. 1
Schumann: Der Page, Op. 30 No. 2
Schumann: Gedichte (12) von Justinus Kerner Op. 35
Schumann: Gesänge (3), Op. 31
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge aus Goethes Wilhelm Meister, Op. 98a
Schumann: Vier Husarenlieder Op. 117
Schumann: Wer nie sein Brot mit Tränen ***, Op. 98a No. 4
Schumann: Wer sich der Einsamkeit ergibt, Op. 98a No. 6


----------



## Merl

Snappy, zesty performance of the Suk from the Berlin first chairs.


----------



## Enthusiast

As you know I've been away for a few days. My listening has included these:


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven









Brendel is fantastic here and Abbado, for a change, is powerful (just in Beethoven, not in Bruckner). And due to a camera angle it shows the flutist Chiara Tonelli, who was picked from Mahler Chamber Orchestra for the occasion, often. She is attractive and sometimes looks amused by Brendel's demeanor which could appear comical, not that he is trying to be.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and orchestral works part two either 
side of some time in the fresh air while it's still relatively cool.

Sonata no.1 in E-flat for violin and piano op.11 no.1 (1918):
Sonata no.2 in D for violin and piano op.11 no.2 (1918):
Sonata no.1 for cello and piano op.11 no.3 (1919 - rev. by 1921):
Sonata no.1 in F for viola and piano op.11 no.4 (1919):









Sonata no.1 for solo viola op.11 no.5 (1919):









Sonata no.1 in G-minor for solo violin op.11 no.6 (1917-18):









String Quartet no.3 in C op.16 (1920):









_Nusch-Nuschi Tänze_ WoO - orchestral suite from the
marionette play Das Nusch-Nuschi op.20 (1920): a)
_Rag Time_ [_wohltemperiert_] for large orchestra WoO (1921): b)

a) with the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert
b) with the Queensland Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Marinera

*Hotteterre - Complete Music For Flute And B.C.*
Guillermo Peñalver - baroque flute, Antonio Campillo - baroque flute, Tony Millán - harpsichord, María Alejandra Saturno -viola da gamba.
French Baroque Flute Edition, disk 9


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov: Symphony No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 16


Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi
Recorded: January 1983
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamberg, Germany


----------



## Georgieva

Very good job of Mrs. Pedersen. Recommended


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 15

Doric String Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 15
> 
> Doric String Quartet


The Dorics recorded late Schubert? To be investigated ... and yes, string quartets 12 to 15 at Qobuz ... you made my weekend! Thanks, Rogerx!


----------



## Philidor

The historic hammer.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Ronald Brautigam
Fortepiano by Conrad Graf, c. 1819


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Claudio Abbado: Berliner Philharmoniker (2001)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Claudio Abbado: Berliner Philharmoniker (1991)

Ohh so beautiful.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss :Also Sprach Zarathustra/ Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24.


Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Beethoven: String Quartets. No. 13 and Grande Fugue. Vegh Quartet. Valois.


----------



## Bourdon

*Monteverdi

Book 4










*


----------



## Philidor

Now the Dorics.

*Franz Schubert: Quartettsatz c-Moll D. 703 ("String Quartet No. 12")*

Doric String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

*Humphrey Searle: Symphonies Nos. 2*, 3 & 5

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Alun Francis


*For the Saturday symphony tradition *


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Faure: Piano Quintets. Nos. 1 and 2. Domus w/ Marwood. Hyperion


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Hanna-Elisabeth Müller (soprano), Düsseldorfer Symphoniker, Adam Fischer.*

It may seem strange to stream an unfamiliar recording of a symphony that I have 20 recordings of on the shelves, but I am very glad I did. This, for me, is a very fine performance. Fischer seems to allow the music to just develope naturally, no showboating on his part, he simply lets Mahler be the star - and its in excellent sound. Definitely one i'll be adding to my wish list.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak from Jerusalem.


----------



## Georgieva

Sibelius: Complete Symphonies 1-7
3 amazing CD's


----------



## SearsPoncho

Prokofiev - Symphony #5 - Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Mosolov - String Quartet #1 - Danel Quartet


----------



## Vasks

_Just J. S. on vinyl_

*Bach - Orchestral Overture #2 (Harnoncourt/Telefunken)
Bach - Cantata #202 "Wedding" (Giebel/Telefunken)*


----------



## Georgieva

Karl Böhm - Elektra...


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Magnard & Fauré: String Quartets

Quatuor Ysaÿe


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 2 and 7
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Bourdon

*Beethoven*

String Quartets Op,59 No. 1 & 2


----------



## Philidor

One of my favourite symphonies, top 10 in my personal list.

*Gustav Mahler: Sinfonie Nr. 3 d-Moll*

Gerhild Romberger
Cantemus Children's Choir
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Budapest Festival Orchestra
Iván Fischer










One of my favourite recordings. (Together with Bernstein/DG, Gielen and some more ...)


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with *Karl Böhm 
Paul Hindemith: Concerto & Bruckner: Symphony No 7 *(my favorite)


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Puccini: Le Villi. Cond. Maazel. w/ Scotto, Domingo and Nucci. Ambosian Opera Chorus National Philharmonic Orchestra. CBS Records Masterworks.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60/ Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67

Beethoven: Egmont Overture, Op. 84

New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

4 Mozart piano concertos.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and orchestral works 
part three for late afternoon and early evening.

String Quartet no.4 op.22 (1921):









_In Sturm und Eis_ [_In Storm and Ice_] - selections from the orchestral music
for the mountaineering film _Im Kampf mit dem Berge_ [_In Battle With the 
Mountains_] by Arnold Fanck WoO (1921): a)
_Der Dämon_ [_The Demon_] - dance-pantomime in two scenes
for orchestra op.28 (1922): b)

a) with the Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert
b) with Siegfried Mauser (pf.) and the Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester
Frankfurt/Werner Andreas Albert









_Prelude and Fragment_ from an abandoned sonata for solo violin WoO (1922):









_Kammermusik no.1_ for flute, clarinet, bassoon, trumpet, harmonium,
piano, string quintet and percussion op.24 no.1 (1922):
_Kleine Kammermusik_ for flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bassoon
and horn op.24 no.2 (1922):









Sonata no.2 for solo viola op.25 no.1 (1922):









_Kleine Sonate_ for viola d'amore and piano op.25 no.2 (1922):
Sonata no.2 for viola and piano op.25 no.4 (1922):


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## tortkis

Élisabeth Jacquet de La Guerre (1665-1729): L'inconstante - Marie Van Rhijn, harpsichord (evidence)


----------



## Bourdon

*Krieg und Frieden ( War and Peace)

















*


----------



## Enthusiast

More Dvorak.


----------



## Philidor

Now again the Dorics.

*Franz Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 A minor D. 804*

Doric String Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Respighi, Concerto Gregoriano *

I get the impression that Respighi's solution to which direction 20th Century music should go was to draw inspiration from the old church modes. This recording features spirited violin playing from Vadim Brodski.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

I have not often had time to post as of late. It's been a great morning for me though.










*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky

Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique"

Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti










Anton Bruckner

Symphony No. 7 in E major

Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Panufnik, Sinfonia Votiva*

I'm finally getting around to hearing something from the elder Panufnik.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1. The Cleveland Orchestra with Gary Graffman, piano. Columbia Masterworks 1969


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## 13hm13

BEETHOVEN: THE FIVE PIANO CONCERTOS (STEVEN LUBIN, CHRISTOPHER HOGWOOD, THE ACADRMY OF ANCIENT MUSIC)
Very interesting performances.


----------



## Bkeske

Bartók 

Concerto For Violin And Orchestra, conducted by Ervin Lukács
First Rhapsody For Violin And Orchestra & Second Rhapsody For Violin And Orchestra conducted by János Ferencsik
Budapest Symphony Orchestra with Dénes Kovács, violin
Hungaroton, Bartók Béla Complete Edition - I. Orchestral Music 9, 1971, Hungarian release


----------



## opus55

Boccherini: String Quartets, Op.32 Nos.4-6
Quartetto Esterhazy


----------



## sAmUiLc

Gabriel Fauré VS1









Lola Bobesco with her husband Jacques Genty

This is my THE favorite. Her playing is so old world: charming, elegant. No one plays like this anymore. In a way, it is a lost art. 😕


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Very impressive playing and excellent sound.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Sonata No. 3*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and orchestral
works part four for the rest of today.

Quintet for clarinet and string quartet op.30 (1923):









Sonata no.2 for solo violin op.31 no.1 (1924):
Sonata no.3 for solo violin [_'Es ist so schönes Wetter draussen'_]
op.31 no.2 (1924):









Sonata no.3 for solo viola op.31 no.4 (1923):









String Quartet no.5 op.32 (1923):









Trio no.1 for violin, viola and cello op.34 (1924):









_Kammermusik no.2_ for piano, flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bass clarinet, bassoon,
horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, viola, cello and bass op.36 no.1 (1924):


----------



## SONNET CLV

I'm glad I added _this_ set to my collection. It's become a "go to" Sibelius set.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Falla's (IMO) top works










El amor brujo and Noche en los jardines de España










Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin and Cello


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Stanisław Skrowaczewski: Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern (2011)

Never heard this recording before today. Skrowaczewski’s Bruckner earned Knorf’s endorsement from what I recall so this caught my attention as something I should try. He gave an interesting interview with Bruce Duffie in 1987. This cycle consists of relatively recent recordings in great sound and I'm enjoying the performance, which is a bit on the stately side. (I'm aware that Skrowaczewski also made a Brahms cycle with the Hallé orchestra in around 1987; I've never heard this, though.) Despite the brilliance and fullness of the string sound, the first movement's contrapuntal complexity is not obscured. The exposition repeat is taken (!). Seems like I've been listening to a bunch of winners lately when it comes to Brahms. I'll be making time to listen to the rest of this cycle at some point. For now, though, I'm going to keep mixing it up; after this recording is done I will move on to Karajan:









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1986)

Edited to add: finished up today's Brahms cycle with this interesting 1962 recording:








Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
William Steinberg: Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra (1962)

I just wish I had the cycle! I'm streaming it and not fully satisfied with the streaming platform I'm using. DG just reissued the whole cycle in April after acquiring the original tapes. They are making it difficult to buy as a download and the CDs of the reissued version are still sort of expensive; I might just go for it, though.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Merl

Another old favourite getting an outing. Tokyo Quartet, Brahms SQs 1-3.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Stott is an English pianist and she excels in French repertoire.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Concerto for the Left Hand*
Casadesus with Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra from 1947. I can't tell it's from 1947; it sounds good to me.


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Boulez conducts Berlioz - Lélio (The Return To Life), Op. 14b. The London Symphony Orchestra and Symphony Chorus. Columbia Masterworks 1971. Radio station copy.


----------



## WVdave

Bruckner; Symphony No.4 In E Flat Major
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Karl Böhm
London Records – CSA2240, 2 x Vinyl, LP, Stereo Box Set, US, 1974.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

This afternoon at work :










And for later this evening at work:


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## opus55

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet
San Francisco Symphony, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Schoenberg 

A Survivor From Warsaw, Op. 46
Variations For Orchestra, Op. 31
Five Pieces For Orchestra, Op. 16
Accompaniment To A Cinematographic Scene, Op. 34
BBC Symphony Orchestra. CBS Masterworks 1978


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, Symphony No. 3

I haven't heard this in a long time. Back in the day, I was a Gardiner fan because he didn't use a lot of vibrato. Since then, I've been corrupted by the greats, and vibrato doesn't bother me anymore, so that leaves the music. My first impression: What's the rush?


----------



## sAmUiLc

Quattro Pezzi Sacri










Yvonne Minton / Los Angeles Master Chorale (Roger Wagner) / LAPO / Zubin Mehta

This is inserted as a filler, but actually it is a higher quality performance than the main work, Reiner's Requiem. An awesome and powerful performance with the matching sound!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Nielsen Symphony 5


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts 

Koechlin - Les Bandar-Log, Op. 176
Messiaen - Chronochromie For Orchestra
Pierre Boulez conducts Boulez -Les Soleil Des Eaux

BBC Symphony Orchestra and Chorus 
Angel 1965


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 17 in F major, No. 18 in G major, No. 19 in D major, and 20 in C major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer

I, too, am finding my ongoing exploration of the complete Haydn symphonies extremely rewarding and worthwhile. Every single one has something to offer!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## tortkis

Egon Wellesz: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 64 (1946) - Artis Quartett Wien (Nimbus Records)


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók: *Piano Concerto No. 1
András Schiff
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

Yeah!


----------



## OCEANE

Nigel North plays Baroque lute music


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Debussy - La Mer & Ravel - Daphnis and Chloé, Suite No. 2 / Pavane For A Dead Princess. The Cleveland Orchestra. Odyssey reissue 1973, originally 1963. Radio station copy.


----------



## Knorf

*Edgar Varèse:* _Arcana_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Jean Martinon

Such a pity that Martinon was unfairly denied a real chance to build a legacy with the CSO. This 1966 recording is astounding!


----------



## OCEANE

Beethoven Piano Concerto No. 4
Pianist Leif Ove Andsnes and Mahler Chamber Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Carlo Maria Giulini: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1976)


----------



## Kiki

*Franz Schubert *
_Symphony No. 8_
*B’Rock Orchestra / René Jacobs* • 2020 • Pentatone

Pretty special stuff this is! One slightly puzzling thing is that the _andante con moto_ is definitely more _moto _than _andante_, but then didn't people living 200 years ago think of _andante _as something much faster than most people do today? Can of worms, can of worms.


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..
QUASTHOFF,THOMAS / ZEYEN,JUSTUS, BRAHMS,JOHANNES - Lieder - Amazon.com Music

Liszt is from track #20.


----------



## Rogerx

Wesley Anthems

The Choir of New College, Oxford, Edward Higginbottom





Wesley, S S: Andante in E minor
Wesley, S S: Ascribe unto the Lord
Wesley, S S: Blessed be the God and Father
Wesley, S S: Cast me not away
Wesley, S S: Choral Song & Fugue (from Three Pieces for a Chamber Organ)
Wesley, S S: Larghetto
Wesley, S S: The Wilderness
Wesley, S S: Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace
Wesley, S S: Wash me throughly from my wickedness


----------



## sAmUiLc

Track listings..




__





Loading…






plade-klassikeren.dk


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Concertos for Mandolin

Ugo Orlandi (mandolin)

I solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone


----------



## Rogerx

CD 6
WOLFGANG AMADEUS MOZART (1756–1791)
Violin Concerto No. 3 in G major, KV 216
Adagio in E major for Violin and Orchestra, KV 261
Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major, KV 219
Rondo in C major for Violin and Orchestra, KV 373

Joshua Bell, violin
English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..




__





Magda Olivero (soprano) PREISER 89612 [JW]: Classical CD Reviews- August 2005 MusicWeb-International


Classical CD reviews posted every day



www.musicweb-international.com


----------



## opus55

Bartók: Concerto For Orchestra
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner









Hugo Alfvén: Symphony No.5
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphonies Nos. 5 - 7*

_Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek_
Recorded: 2012
Recording Venue: Rudolfinum, Dvorák Hall, Prague


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Webern - Im Sommerwind, Passacaglia, 6 Pieces for Large Orchestra, 5 Pieces for Orchestra, Pieces Op 10, Concerto for 9 Instruments
Gielen/SWR SO









Wagner - Das Rheingold 
Solti/Vienna









Britten - Violin Concerto
Walton - Viola Concerto
Rostropovich/LSO; Vengerov









Beethoven - Cello Sonatas 1-3
Kempff/Fournier









Vaughan Williams - Symphonies 7 and 8
Boult/London Phil


----------



## sAmUiLc

Fedora


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Now the remaining pieces of this great collection. 

*Claudio Monteverdi: Selva morale e spirituale*

Laudate pueri Secondo
Iste confessor Primo
Laudate Dominum Primo
Ab aeterno ordinata sum
Magnificat Secondo
Cantus Cölln
Concerto Palatino
Konrad Junghänel


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Sun Quartets

Pellegrini Quartett





Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 1 in E flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 3 in G minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 4 in D major 'Sun'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 5 in F minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 20 No. 6 in A Major


----------



## prlj

SONNET CLV said:


> I'm glad I added _this_ set to my collection. It's become a "go to" Sibelius set.
> 
> View attachment 172693
> 
> 
> View attachment 172694


A few nights ago, I did a full listen straight through this whole set. Absolutely loved it, and will certainly return to it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

its tracks..








Stefan Zucker - The World's Highest Tenor


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1980 Vinyl release of "The World's Highest Tenor" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





on CD-R, copied from my LP collections

Is this guy a real artist or just a fraud? Whatever he may be, two things are sure:
1. His knowledge/insight on Italian opera and its performance is second to none.
2. The penultimate track Senza Nisciuno brings tears in my eyes. I have my idol Corelli singing it in magnificent voice, but Zuker's, even though sounding so ugly, is much more touching, not even close. Then he ends the album with Juanita Banana, a silly sounding pop song - a joke - performed in such manner.

I can't figure this guy out, but he is what he is. The entire album (except the Juanita Banana, definitely a studio product) was from (a) live performance(s) in front of small audience. I think the audience - many of them were probably there for a freak show - was perplexed also, can tell from their reactions.


----------



## tortkis

Chaconne - Blow, Corelli, Muffat, Pezel, Purcell, Lully, Marini, Mayr - Musica Antiqua Köln, Reinhard Goebel (Archiv Produktion)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Aleander Grechaninov (1864-1956) - Passion Week, op.58 (1911), as recorded in 2007 by the Phoenix Bach Choir and the Kansas City Chorale, directed by Charles Bruffy.
A capella. Otherworldly.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartets (Cuarteto Latinoamericano, Brillian Classics, 6 CD's)*

The coming days I'm starting the morning with listening to a CD from this box. Today the third CD, including string quartets 7 (1942) and 15 (1954).

Let's see whether today will be a better day for music - yesterday I only got to play one CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4/Schubert: Symphony No. 4 in C minor, D417 'Tragic'

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Igor Markevitch


----------



## Kiki

*Aram Il'yich Khachaturian*
_Spartacus Ballet Suites Nos. 1 - 3_
*Scottish National Orchestra / Neeme Järvi* • 1990 • Chandos

When one describes something that is Mahler-like, one may invent a word like Mahlerian. How does one describe something that is Khachaturian-like? Khachaturianian?! That cannot be right, can it?

These Spartacus Suites actually do not sound too Khachaturian-like to me. They sound a bit too... elegant, I hesitate to say. But that is not a bad thing. Järvi's rendition of these suites are thoroughly enjoyable.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and orchestral works
part five for late morning and early afternoon.

Suite for chamber orchestra from the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_ WoO
(orig. 1922 - arr. 1925):









Concerto for orchestra op.38 (1925):

with the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert









_Fünf Stücke_ for strings op.44 no.4 from _Schulwerk für Instrumental-Zusammenspiel_
[_Educational Music for Instrumental Ensembles_] op.44 (1927):

with the Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert









_Kammermusik no.3_ for cello, flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bassoon,
horn, trumpet, trombone, violin, cello and bass op.36 no.2 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.4_ for violin and large chamber orchestra op.36 no.3 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.5_ for viola and large chamber orchestra op.36 no.4 (1925):
_Kammermusik no.6_ for viola d'amore and chamber orchestra op.46 no.1 (1927):
_Kammermusik no.7_ for organ and chamber orchestra op.46 no.2 (1928):


----------



## Art Rock

*John Tavener: God Is With Us, Song For Athene, The Lamb, The Tiger. Magnificat And Nunc Dimittis, Funeral Ikos, Two Hymns To The Mother Of God, Love Bade Me Welcome, As One Who Has Slept, The Lord's Prayer, Svyati "O Holy One" (Choir Of St. John's College Cambridge, Robert Houssart, Naxos)*

There is considerable overlap with other Tavener CD's from my collection, but this cheap download (might have been a freebie even from Naxos) does a good job in presenting Tavener's most famous shorter choral compositions (with the occasional organ) in very good performances.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 31 'Horn Signal'; Symphony No. 73 'La Chasse'

Iona Brown (violin), Denis Vigay (cello), Raymund Koster (double bass), William Bennett (flute), Timothy Brown (horn), Robin Davis (horn), Julian Baker (horn), Nicholas Hill (horn)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Georgieva

Christian Thielemann - Bruckner: Symphony No.4 in E-flat Major


----------



## Georgieva

*Mahler: Symphony No. 5 in C Sharp Minor*

As we all know, *Hermann Scherchen* is part of second generation conductors; those who championed Mahler from the early 1920s on. I believe, this recording from 1953 and the one he made at the same time of the 7th ( Symphony 7 in E Minor ) have an invaluable historical significance.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1984)

It's different from Abbado's later Berlin recording but cut from similar cloth. Between this and Boulez I think we have two examples of the type of Mahler playing American orchestras can deliver. I should revisit Bernstein also. I used to have doubts about this symphony but I'm loving this _de facto_ exploration of its discography I've undertaken.


----------



## Rogerx

Bischoff, H: Symphony No. 1 Op. 16 in E major

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## jim prideaux

Over the last two days I have listened to a variety of the Haydn's London Symphonies performed by either Davis and the RCO , Bernstein and the NYPO or Jochum and the LPO In all cases I have thoroughly enjoyed myself and now find myself more readily acquainted with Haydn and his remarkable achievement. At the same time I have also began to listen to the same composers Piano Trios ( Beaux Arts Trio) and find them to be equally enjoyable....I have no doubt I should be using a more incisive word that reflects the profundity of the man's contribution to music but at the moment 'enjoyable' is for me the most relevant word!


----------



## Art Rock

*Sergey Taneyev: String Quartet No. 2 (Taneyev Quartet, Northern Flowers)*

Continuing the replaying and cataloguing of the Taneyev Quartets by the Taneyev Quartet. This is the last of the five CD's, and the impressive second quartet (my favourite of the cycle) gets a complete CD to itself. A detailed review can be found here:





__





TANEYEV String Quartet No.2 NF/PMA9937 [GD]: Classical Music Reviews - June 2010 MusicWeb-International


Classical CD reviews



www.musicweb-international.com


----------



## Philidor

I continued with Sibelius under Mäkelä's baton.

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 3 C major op. 52
Symphony No. 4 A minor op. 63*

Oslo Philharmonic
Klaus Mäkelä










Great set, imho ...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Boulez The Conductor: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Philips*

Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été, Op. 7 


*Alban Berg Quartet - The Complete Recordings*

Webern: Five movements for String Quartet, Op. 5 (1909)


*The Menuhin Century - The Complete Recordings with Hephzibah Menuhin*

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 7 in C minor, Op. 30 No. 2 

Beethoven: Rondo for Piano and Violin in G major, WoO 41


----------



## Enthusiast

Somehow even all of this is not enough - I want more.


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Over the last two days I have listened to a variety of the Haydn's London Symphonies performed by either Davis and the RCO , Bernstein and the NYPO or Jochum and the LPO In all cases I have thoroughly enjoyed myself and now find myself more readily acquainted with Haydn and his remarkable achievement. At the same time I have also began to listen to the same composers Piano Trios ( Beaux Arts Trio) and find them to be equally enjoyable....I have no doubt I should be using a more incisive word that reflects the profundity of the man's contribution to music but at the moment 'enjoyable' is for me the most relevant word!


I am fairly sure if Papa Haydn was around just now he'd be more than happy that his music was 'enjoyable' and giving pleasure.


----------



## Rogerx

Canon & Gigue

Wolfgang Schulz (flute), Dale Clevenger (horn)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, János Rolla


Albinoni: Adagio for Strings and Organ in G minor
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV1067: Badinerie
Bach, J S: Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV1068: Air ('Air on a G String')
Boccherini: Minuet in A major from String Quintet Op. 11 No. 5, G275
Gluck: Dance of the Blessed Spirits (from Orfeo ed Euridice)
Handel: Largo from Xerxes (instrumental arrangement)
Handel: Ombra mai fu (from Serse)
Haydn, M: Horn Concerto (Concertino) in D major, MH 134, P. 134
Haydn: Divertimento in C major, Hob. II:11
Pachelbel: Canon & Gigue


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Jongen: La Musique - Melodies for soprano and piano quintet (Claire Lefilliâtre, Oxalys, La Musique en Wallonie)*

A random pick from the CD cabinet for a change of repertoire. A selection of songs by Belgian composer Joseph Jongen for the unusual combination of soprano and piano quintet, composed between 1902 and 1917. Wonderful works, clearly inspired by his French contemporaries.


----------



## Bourdon

French Baroque Harpsichord


*


















*


----------



## Manxfeeder




----------



## OCEANE

British tenor Ian Bostridge


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Gloria, /Poulenc: Stabat mater

Barbara Hendricks (soprano)

Choeurs de Radio France, Orchestre National de France, Georges Prêtre


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Beethoven:String Quartets. Nos. 14 and 16. Vegh Quartet. Valois


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexandre Tansman: Cinq Pieces,Violin Concerto, Suite Baroque (Symphony Orchestra of Podlasie Opera and Philharmonic, Marcin Nałęcz-Niesiołowski, Bartosz Cajler, Dux)*

Back to the T, back to Franco-Polish composer Tansman. The Cinq Pièces à Joseph Szigeti for violin and orchestra (1930) is a fun pastiche reflecting a number of music eras. The Violin concerto (1937) is a far more serious work, and quite impressive. The Suite Baroque is interesting, but not my cup of tea really.


----------



## Vasks

_Mucho Maurice on the turntable_

*Ravel - Ouverture de feerie (Martinon/Angel)
Ravel - Sonatine for Piano (Browning/RCA)
Ravel - Introduction and Allegro (Challan +/Time-Life)
Ravel - Concerto for Piano Left Hand & Orchestra (Casadesus/Columbia)*


----------



## Philidor

Today's Sunday is the 9th Sunday after Trinity.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Herr, geh nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht" BWV 105*

Miah Persson, Robin Blaze, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki










Premiered in Leipzig, 25 July 1723.


----------



## Enthusiast

An hour and a quarter in heaven.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Four Last Songs, Brentano Lieder & Orchestral Lieder

Lucia Popp (soprano), Edita Gruberova (soprano), Karita Mattila (soprano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Philidor

Another music for today.

*J. S. Bach: "Was frag ich nach der Welt " BWV 94*

Sibylla Rubens, Annette Markert, Christoph Prégardien, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir
Ton Koopman


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Georgieva

DUO *TAL & GROETHUYSEN*
BACH Goldberg Variations

Version for 2 pianos by
Release: 2009


----------



## Philidor

Georgieva said:


> DUO *TAL & GROETHUYSEN*
> BACH Goldberg Variations


Imho, this is a really great version and performance. Listening to it is highly rewarded.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Simpson: Symphonies #3 and #5. Cond. Handley. Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Hyperion.


----------



## Bkeske

Starting with some Tidal streaming this morning


----------



## Georgieva

I have to admit that Mullova's interpretation is truly outstanding. She delivers an extraordinary performance of Bach's masterful and demanding Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin. In a word Bach, played and presented with Slavic spirit… priceless


----------



## Philidor

This was on my list fir the whole week ... now the time has come ..
*Arnold Schönberg: String Trio op. 45 (1946)*

Members of the LaSalle Quartet
Walter Levin, Violin
Peter Kamnitzer, Viola
Lee Fiser, Violoncello


----------



## Rogerx

Ruth Slenczynska - Complete American Decca Recordings


CD 8
J.S. BACH (1685–1750)
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903

FRÉDÉRIC CHOPIN (1810–1849)
Nocturne in B flat minor, Op. 9 No. 1

FELIX MENDELSSOHN (1809–1847)
Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14

SERGEI RACHMANINOV (1873–1943)
Prelude in C sharp minor, Op. 3 No. 2

DOMENICO SCARLATTI (1685–1757)
Sonata in G major, Kk 455

BÉLA BARTÓK (1881–1945)
Six Romanian Folk Dances, BB 68 (Sz.56)

ROBERT SCHUMANN (1810–1856)
Arranged by Franz Liszt (1811–1886)
Liebeslied (Widmung), S.566

CLAUDE DEBUSSY (1862–1918)
La fille aux cheveux de lin (Préludes: Book I)

FRANZ LISZT (1811–1886)
Hungarian Rhapsody No. 15


----------



## Enthusiast

Great! This may be the end of my Cerha collection.


----------



## Philidor

Second try for the current "String Quartet of the Week".

*Aleksandr Mosolov: String Quartet No. 1 A minor op. 24 (1926)*

Utrecht String Quartet










Edgy. I hear more structure than content. The gestures are more or less similar to other works of that time, you easily recognize the 19th century's vocabulary, just without clear tonality. However, imho this seems to be rather an intermediate stage and not something where you could feel comfortable (or positively interested) after a multitude of auditions.


----------



## Georgieva

*J.S. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
Egarr*

This is also brilliantly played and delightfully odd.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Floeddie

*Schoenberg, Arnold: Boulez Conducts Schoenberg*

Pierrot lunaire, Op. 21
Chamber Symphony No. 2, Op. 38


----------



## haziz




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Shostakovich Symphony 7


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos 1-3. Roge: Piano. Cond. Dutoit. Philharmonic Orchestra for 1. Royal Philharmonic Orchestra for 2. London Philharmonic Orchestra for 3. London.


----------



## Philidor

Next quartet of the week.

*Friedrich Gernsheim: String Quartet No. 3 F major op. 51*

Diogenes Quartet










To be honest, I did not understand at first listening why this Gernsheim guy wrote a string quartet instead of going fishing or having a good time with his wife or whatever. It reminds me Rheinberger: The music seems to be perfect in terms of craftsmanship, but the question, what could be found beyond craftsmanship, remains open.

Obviously the error is on my side.


----------



## Bkeske

Paavo Berglund conducts Sibelius - Music Of Sibelius, (Non-Symphony works collection). Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. His Masters Voice 1982 4LP Box








I


----------



## Enthusiast

Norrington's Mahler 9 - I'm never sure if I like this account. Certainly, the last two movements work better for me than the first two.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Pollini plays Stravinsky, Prokofiev and Webern

Three Movements from Petruschka
Piano Sonata No. 7
Piano Variations, op. 27


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mine's on LaserDisc.

World PO was composed of the musicians from premier orchestras all over the world, picked for the occasion.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Bela Bartok

Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celeste
Divertimento

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Neville Marriner*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and orchestral works part six scattered
throughout the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Please note that Hindemith abandoned the designation
of opus numbers once he had reached no.50.

Trio for viola, heckelphone/tenor saxophone and piano op.47 (1928):









_Konzertmusik_ for solo viola and large chamber orchestra op.48 (1929-30):









_Konzertmusik_ for piano, brass and harp op.49 (1930):

with Siegfried Mauser (pf.) and the Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester
Frankfurt/Werner Andreas Albert









Concert arrangement of the orchestral overture from the comic opera _Neues 
vom Tage_ [_Today's News_] WoO (orig. 1928-29 - arr. 1929-30): a)
_Konzertmusik_ for brass and string orchestra op.50 (1930): a)
_Philharmonisches Konzert_ - variations for orchestra (1932): b)

a) with the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert
b) with the Queensland Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Malx

First run through of the new weeks String Quartet selection.
*Gernsheim, String Quartet No 3 - Diogenes Quartet.*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Massenet: Thaïs 
Nelly Miricioiu / John Bröcheler / Neil Jenkins.. / Netherlands Radio PO / Sergiu Comissiona
live.. Jan 19, 1985
on CD-R


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Johann Heinichen - Missa no.9
Jan Dismas Zelenka - Te Deum
As recorded by the Dresdner Kammerchor & Dresdner Barockorchester, conducted by Hans-Christoph Rademann, in 2008.
Excellent performers, excellent conducting, excellent sound quality.


----------



## tortkis

Stenhammar: Serenade in F major, Op.31 (1911-13) - Göteborgs Symfoniker, Neeme Järvi (DG)


----------



## eljr




----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven Symphonies 7 and 8









Beethoven Piano Sonatas #8 'Pathetique'; #14 'Moonlight'; #23 'Appassionata'; and #26 'Les adieux'







.

Beethoven String Quartet #3, Brahms Piano Quintet in Fm, and Webern Langsamer Satz


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Electrifying.


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## pmsummer

LAMENT FOR CONSTANTINOPLE
_and Other Songs_
*Guillaume Dufay*
The Orlando Consort
_
Hyperion_


----------



## Bkeske

Carlo Maria Giulini conducts Britten - Four Sea Interludes, Op. 33a (From "Peter Grimes") & The Young Person's Guide To The Orchestra, Op. 34 (Variations And Fugue On A Theme Of Purcell). Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel reissue 1980’s, originally 1964


----------



## Malx

*Reicha, String Quartet in E major - Quatuor Girard.*

The only string quartet featured in this nice little 3 disc set - none of the works are what you may call indispensible but all are at least of interest and the majority a lot better than that.
This quartet is from the early part of the 1820's and is a very enjoyable piece of late classical/early romantic chamber music that was intended for the burgeoning professional concert scene rather than domestic amateurs.
Nice!


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* - Symphony No. 4 (1933)
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Malcolm Sargent
Recorded live, Friday 16th August 1963, Royal Albert Hall London
Performance duration - 31 minutes, 26 seconds

This is an incandescent live performance captured during the 1963 Proms season. Definitely near the top of all recorded performances of RVW's fourth, in my opinion. The recording is amazing, with every aspect of a live performance captured expertly by those amazing BBC sound engineers, almost 60 years ago.

Down the years I've been fortunate to have attended a good many performances of this symphony, both during Proms and annual seasons, and it never disappoints.

I have more recordings of this symphony than you could shake a stick at and this one I recommend very highly........










*Edit:* The performance of the Sibelius is a cracker! (Recorded 2nd September 1965)


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Friedrich Gernsheim Symphony 1


----------



## HenryPenfold

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Friedrich Gernsheim Symphony 1


New to me. I'll try and grab a listen, if it's available on Qobuz or YouTube 👍


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Concerto For Two Pianos And Orchestra / Symphony No.8. The London Philharmonic Orchestra w/Vronsky And Babin, piano(s). Angel 1969


----------



## eljr

*Enargeia*

Guðnadóttir - Bingen - Snider - Mazzoli
Emily D'Angelo (mezzo-soprano), Das Freie Orchester Berlin, Jarkko Riihimäki


> D’Angelo is already well on the way to becoming the complete singer. Her mezzo voice has incredible range, depth and power at the lower end combined with crystalline clarity up top, with lovely... — Gramophone Magazine, November 2021 More…



*Release Date:* 8th Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* 4860536
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 52 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
8th October 2021









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








Johann Sebastian Bach, Ludwig Van Beethoven, Maria Yudina - Maria Yudina: Great Pianists of the 20th Century - Amazon.com Music


Johann Sebastian Bach, Ludwig Van Beethoven, Maria Yudina - Maria Yudina: Great Pianists of the 20th Century - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

I HAVE HEARD IT SAID THAT A SPIRIT ENTERS...
*Gavin Bryars*
Holly Cole - voice
Gwen Hoebig - violin
Gavin Bryars - double-bass solo
CBC Radio Orchestra
Owen Underhill - conductor
_
CBC Records_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## jambo

I really loved these Dvořák performances, which can be pretty easy to flub. The 9th was powerful in the right spots and 8th was great fun. I also enjoyed the Janáček, which was new to me.

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95, “From the New World”
Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, Op. 72, No. 2 - Dumka
Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, Op. 46, No. 6 - Sousedská
Dvořák: Slavonic Dances, Op. 46, No. 8 - Furiant

Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88
Janáček: Sinfonietta, Op. 60

Kurt Masur
New York Philharmonic
1991-1993


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphonies Nos. 1 to 3*

_London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski_
Recorded: 2008
Recording Venue: Live recordings, Southbank Centre's Royal Festival Hall and Snape Maltings Concert Hall, UK


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








Cziffra, Gyorgy - Volume. 2-Chopin - Amazon.com Music


Cziffra, Gyorgy - Volume. 2-Chopin - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## Itullian




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 6 In E Minor & The Lark Ascending. New Philharmonia Orchestra with Hugh Bean, violin. Angel 1968


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 CD at a time


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Coleridge-Taylor: Nonet, Piano Trio, Piano Quintet

Kaleidoscope Chamber Collective (chamber ensemble)


Coleridge-Taylor: Nonet in F minor, Op. 2
Coleridge-Taylor: Piano Quintet in G minor Op. 1 (1893)
Coleridge-Taylor: Piano Trio in E Minor


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartets (Cuarteto Latinoamericano, Brillian Classics, 6 CD's)*

The coming days I'm starting the morning with listening to a CD from this box. Today the fourth CD, including string quartets 2 (1915), 12 (1950) and 16 (1955).


----------



## Rogerx

Ibert: Orchestral Works

Timothy Hutchins (flute)

Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit





Ibert: Bacchanale
Ibert: Bostoniana
Ibert: Concerto for Flute & Orchestra
Ibert: Escales
Ibert: Hommage a Mozart
Ibert: Louisville Concerto
Ibert: Paris, Suite Symphonique pour orchestre


----------



## Shoskofiev

*Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 1 in F major*

A very nice piece except for the last movement that gets rather tiresome with that cheesy tune.


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..




__





Amazon.com






www.amazon.com


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Webern - Das Augenlicht, Cantata No 1, Variations for Orchestra Op 30
Webern/Bach - Musical Offering Ricercar a 6
Webern/Schoenberg - Chamber Symphony 1
Gielen/SWR SO
This finishes off Vol 8, onto Vol 9









Roussel - Le Testament de la tante Caroline
Corlay/Les Frivolites Pariseinnes 









Wagner - Die Walküre 
Solti/Vienna









Wiren - Symphony 3, Serenade for String Orchestra, Divertimento, Sinfonietta
Gamba/Iceland SO









Sibelius - Symphony 3, Karelia Suite, Swan of Tuonela, Valse triste, Finlandia
Maazel/Pittsburgh SO
Underrated Sibelius IMO


----------



## Rogerx

Bischoff - Symphony No. 2

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Philidor

There was some cantata left from yesterday ...

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Tue Rechnung! Donnerwort" BWV 168*

Elisabeth Hermans, Petra Noskaiova, Christoph Genz, Jan Van der Crabben
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken










168 = 2^3 x 3 x 7 is the order of the second smallest non-abelian simple group.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

I wanted to listen to Mozart's first string quartet KV 80. The track listening at Qobuz only informed on tempo indications and I was too lazy to go to the shelf and get the box. So by accident I started the Divertimento which turned out to be very enjoyable.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Divertimento D major KV 136*

Hagen Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Il Trovatore

Leontyne Price (Leonora), Placido Domingo (Manrico), Sherrill Milnes (Il Conte di Luna), Fiorenza Cossotto (Azucena), Bonaldo Giaiotti (Ferrando), Elizabeth Bainbridge (Ines), Ryland Davies (Ruiz)

Ambrosian Opera Chorus & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Zubin Mehta


----------



## sAmUiLc

Valentina Lisitsa Piano Unedited Performances Audiofon CD NEW 72056 | eBay
The 2nd picture on the left shows the contents.


----------



## jambo

Every time I dip back into this set I remember how wonderful it is. Truly not a bad disc, though I don't return to the 100 year old piano rolls very often.

*Saint-Saëns: *Cavatine for Trombone and Piano, Op. 144

Ian Bousfield (trombone)
Alison Procter (piano)
-

*Saint-Saëns:* Piano Trio No. 1 in F major, Op. 18

Yan Pascal Tortelier (violin)
Paul Tortelier (cello)
Maria de la Pau (piano)
-

*Saint-Saëns: *Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 92

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)
Renaud Capuçon (violin)
Edgar Moreau (cello)
-

*Saint-Saëns: *Caprice sur des airs danois et russes for Piano, Flute, Oboe and Clarinet, Op. 79

Robert Fontaine (clarinet)
Thomas Prevost (flute)
Jacques Vandeville (oboe)
Victoria Postnikova (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

*John Tavener: The Veil of the Temple (English Chamber Orchestra, Stephen Layton, Choir of the Temple Church, Holst Singers, Patricia Rozario, Signum 2 CD's)*

This is the last of my Tavener CD's to replay and catalogue. The Veil of the Temple is a massive work, lasting two and a half hours on this double CD - although according to Wikipedia it is a very abridged version, as it is supposed to last at least seven hours. It also should involve four choirs (not two), several orchestras (not one) and a number of soloists (not just one). Well, I do appreciate Tavener's spiritual minimalism style, but preferably in smaller doses. Sitting through these two CD's is already taxing, even though I mostly like what I'm hearing.


----------



## sAmUiLc

track listings..








Valentina Lisitsa - Virtuosos Valentina!


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1996 CD release of "Virtuosos Valentina!" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Baxi

*Egon Wellesz
Symphony No.4 / 6 / 7
Radio Symphonieorchester Wien
Gottfried Rabl
(2001)*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Malx

SanAntone said:


>


Very fine discs - I wasn't sure if this was Barenboim's territory but he does a pretty good job imo.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Taking a break from all the Italian baroque that I’ve been indulging in lately. 
This is hitting the spot in these wee hours:


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel - Piano Works

Howard Shelley (piano)

Hummel, J: Bagatelles (6), Op. 107
Hummel, J: Caprice, Op. 49
Hummel, J: La bella capricciosa: Polonaise, Op. 55
Hummel, J: La contemplazione: Una fantasia piccola, Op. 107 No. 3
Hummel, J: Piano Sonata in E flat, Op. 13
Hummel, J: Rondo all'Ungherese, Op. 107 No. 6
Hummel, J: Rondo for piano in E flat major, Op. 11
Hummel, J: Variations on a theme from Gluck's 'Armide', Op. 57


----------



## Montarsolo

Really enjoyed these two vinyl records this weekend.


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexander Tchaikovsky: Song cycles (Natalia Petrozhitskaya, Pyotr Migunov, Olesya Petrova, Alexei Goribol, Melodiya)*

Alexander Tchaikovsky (1946) is a Russian composer and pianist from Moscow. Alexander is a nephew of fellow composer Boris Tchaikovsky. This is the only CD I have of his work. It contains three song cycles (and one short song), with pianist Alexei Goribol being the continuous factor. The first, French Ballad Songs of the 16th and 17th Centuries, is sung by Natalia Petrozhitskaya. It is an attractive work, which reminds me of Mussorgsky's song cycles. To My Wife is sung by Pyotr Migunov and moves at times more into mid 20th century Soviet music in terms of sound. From the Life of a Petersburg actress is sung by Olesya Petrova, and moves us at times back into late 19th century soundscapes. Interesting, although anachronistic, well sung and played, but far from essential.


----------



## prlj

Symphony No. 3 while I do my morning Wordle and crosswords...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and orchestral works
part seven for either side of the grocery run.

Can't wait for this excessive heat to ease off properly - it's really 
kicked the you-know-what out of me over the last week.

_Plöner Musiktag_ [_A Day of Music at Plön_],
ed. by Jobst Liebrecht (orig. 1932):​A. _Morgenmusik_ for brass
B. _Tafelmusik_ for flute, trumpet (or clarinet) and strings
C. _Kantate: Mahnung an die Jugend, sich der Musik zu befleißigen_ [_A Reminder for Youth to Apply Themselves to Music_] for speaker, baritone, children's choir and ensemble [Text: Martin Agricola]
D. _Abendkonzert_ for 1/ full orchestra 2/ solo flute and strings 3/ solo clarinet and strings 4/ recorder trio 5/ full orchestra

with Dietrich Henschel (bar.), David Reibel (nar.), members of the Rundfunk-
Sinfonieorchester Berlin, the Jugendsinfonierchester Marzahn-Hellersdorf,
ensembles from the Hans-Werner-Henze-Musikschule and the Rundfunk
kinderchor Berlin, dir. by Jobst Leibrecht









Trio no.2 for violin, viola and cello (1933):









_Symphonie: Mathis der Maler_ for orchestra (1933-34):

with the Sydney Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert









Sonata no.3 in E for violin and piano (1935):


----------



## Baxi

*John Adams
A Flowering Tree
J. Rivera/ R. Thomas/ E. Owens
Schola Cantorum de Venezuela
London Symphony Orchestra
John Adams
(2007)*


----------



## prlj

Morning continues with coffee and Raut 8...


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenade K.361 'Gran partita'

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Ingélou

*Christoph Nichelmann (1717-1762) - Concerto per il Cembalo (c.1750)*






*Not a big name, but this is a nice piece of crisp marmaladey toast for a late morning listening. *


----------



## Georgieva

Wagner. Tannhäuser


----------



## Georgieva

*Schoenberg: Moses und Aron*
This 1974 recording of the Austrian Radio Chorus and Symphony Orchestra (ORF), led by Michael Gielen, is earthy, stark, and really powerful. The recording was made as the soundtrack to a film version by Jean Marie Straub ( Moses and Aaron).











.... Far, far away:


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal & London Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit & Lawrence Foster


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Very fine discs - I wasn't sure if this was Barenboim's territory but he does a pretty good job imo.


I think Barenboim did some good work championing Boulez over the years and I have it in my head that they were quite close.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

French Overture in B minor BWV 831 ( Partita from ClavierÜbung II)


----------



## Enthusiast

I find many good Sibelius cycles to be rather interchangeable in taking similar approaches to the music. Fair enough but they can all sound rather similar. This has had me revering the sets that do manage to sound distinctive and seem to offer us new insights - those of Vanska (especially the Minnesota one), Davis, Barbirolli, Rozhdestvensky and the recordings (not a whole set) of Karajan. I am not sure that Makela is in their league but there does seem to be a freshness to what I have heard so far of this set and some special insights. I listened to the first two symphonies.


----------



## Malx

A few symphonies given air time this morning. Firstly continuing to reacquaint myself with a Sibelius cycle followed by a download I forgot I had.
*Sibelius, Symphonies 3 & 4 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund.

Schubert, Symphony No 6 - Royal Flemish Philharmonic Orchestra, Philippe Herreweghe.

















*


----------



## Floeddie

Arnold Bax - The Truth About Russian Dancers

The London Philharmonic / Bryden Thomson, Conductor


----------



## Dedalus

Greek Orthodox chant. Something like their version of a Gregorian Chant. Or at least they use it in their liturgy in some way I believe. Very mesmerizing. Very interesting.






Aaand edit another cool find! Just having a ball listening to some interesting stuff. This one's polychoral but also quite droning (not in a bad way). I'm not quite sure where this one originates from or what used for.


----------



## haziz

*Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 'The Song of the Night', Op. 27*

_Steve Davislim (tenor), Volkhard Steude (violin), Johannes Prinz (chorus master)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein
Pierre Boulez_
Recorded: 2010-03-21
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien

First time listening to this composition. A little too weird for my taste.


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson & Ibert: Orchestral Works

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Eduardo Mata



Chausson: Symphony in B flat major, Op. 20
Ibert: Divertissement
Ibert: Escales


----------



## prlj

Symphony No 5, as I continue my way through some new-to-me works that are listed in one of the other contest threads.

Edit to add: Just finished - WOW! I don't know what I was expecting, but it wasn't that. That was huge and raucous and boisterous. I'm definitely coming back to this, and to more Tabakov.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Boulez The Conductor: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Philips*

Birtwistle: Theseus Game (2002)

Birtwistle: Earth Dances 


*Alban Berg Quartet - The Complete Recordings*

Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9 (1911-1913)

Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28 (1937-38)


Spaced fairly evenly throughout the day...


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Leonard Bernstein: New York Philharmonic (1985)

This recording seems to me to lack the bite of the Boulez or earlier Abbado recording. I think that may partially be the engineering as opposed to the orchestra/conducting but it's hard to say. Also it was recorded in Avery Fisher Hall which may contribute to the acoustics. I haven't finished it yet so I'll withhold final judgement. It's a good performance so far, not as bombastic perhaps as Solti but not without excitement, drive, or energy when needed.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Marek Janowski: Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra (2007)


----------



## Enthusiast

I am not sure I have played this for years. Handley was superb in this repertoire but was never a big name like Boult or Barbirolli.


----------



## HerbertNorman

*Aram Khachaturian : Violin Concerto - Julia Fischer & Russian National Orchestra conducted by Yakov Kreizberg*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82/ Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104


Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä


----------



## Bourdon

Knights,Maids and Miracles

CD 1


----------



## prlj

Symphony No. 2. Again, a new-to-me composer and work. Lovely so far. (Typing this as second movement unfolds...)


----------



## haziz




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Saint-Saens: Piano Concertos 4-5. Piano:Roge. Cond. Dutoit. Philharmonic Orchestra for #4, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra for #5. London.


----------



## Vasks

_On LPs...Brits born in 1905_

*Tippett - Sonata for 4 Horns (Barry Tuckwell Hn Qrt)
Rawsthorne - Symphony #3 (Del Mar)*


----------



## Baxi

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Ascanio in Alba
Sukis/ Baltsa/Mathis/ Schreier/ Augér
Salzburger Kammerchor
Mozarteum-Orchester Salzburg
Leopold Hager
(1976)*

...a bit old fashioned but I like the way of singing.


----------



## Rogerx

Arensky: The Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio (piano trio), Peter Wiley (cello), Menahem Pressler (piano), Ida Kavafian (violin)


Arensky: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 32
Arensky: Piano Trio No. 2 in F minor, Op. 73


----------



## Bourdon

Scarlatti

CD 1 Sonatas.KK 1-19


----------



## Eramire156

Last night concert at the Santa Fe Chamber Festival, a program of Beethoven Piano Trios











*Beethoven
Piano Trio in B- flat major, op.11
Piano Trio in G major, op.121a
Piano Trio in B-flat major, op.97 Archduke 










Chin-Kim-Watkins Trio*

Always great to be in Santa Fe, the food, music and getting away to this magical place.


----------



## Enthusiast

Possibly the greatest British symphony?


----------



## Philidor

Enthusiast said:


> Possibly the greatest British symphony?


You are possibly right ... however, this statement allows two perspectives ... 

... I think I would choose some symphony by Vaughan Williams. But I'm not sure.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Chopin: Preludes and Impromptus. Piano: Ashkenazy. London. w/occasional percussion by Mother Nature.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7

Randi Stene & Peter Mattei

National Male Choir of Estonia & Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Paavo Järvi


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82/ Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
> 
> 
> Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
> Klaus Mäkelä


I can't bring myself to objectively assess this recording because of the cover. His eyes seem to be artificially color enhanced. And the overall glamour shot is just way too much for me.

I would have preferred one of those austere icy shots of a Finland landscape.


----------



## Bourdon

Schnittke

Quartet 3-1 & 2


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> I think Barenboim did some good work championing Boulez over the years and I have it in my head that they were quite close.


This is correct, on both counts.


----------



## Malx

A new arrival:
*Purcell, Fantazias & Chacony / Britten, String Quartets 2 & 3 & Recitative and Passacaglia (la Serenissima) - Emerson String Quartet.*

A very nice disc combining Purcell and Britten very effectively.


----------



## Georgieva

Very good job:


----------



## prlj

Kupferman - Fourth Symphony. My new-to-me day of composers continues as the workday unfolds...


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Manuel Cardoso (1566-1650) - Magnificats, Missa Secundi Toni, and Motets, as recorded in 2018 by the Choir of Girton College Cambridge, the Historic Brass of the Royal Academy of Music; conducted by Gareth Wilson.
From Wikipedia:
Manuel Cardoso (baptized 11 December 1566 – 24 November 1650) was a Portuguese composer and organist. With Duarte Lobo and John IV of Portugal, he represented the "golden age" of Portuguese polyphony. [...] Cardoso's works are models of Palestrinian polyphony, and are written in a refined, precise style which completely ignores the development of the Baroque idiom elsewhere in Europe. His style has much in common with Tomás Luis de Victoria, in its careful treatment of dissonance, occasional polychoral writing, and frequent cross-relations, which were curiously common among both Iberian and English composers of the time. Three books of masses survive; many of the works are based on motets written by King John IV himself, and others are based on motets by Palestrina. Cardoso was widely published, often with the help of King John IV to defray costs. Many of his works—especially the elaborate polychoral compositions, which probably were the most progressive—were destroyed in the Lisbon earthquake and fire of 1755 (as was the only identified portrait of him).


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius: *Symphonies No. 2 in D major, Op. 43 and No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Okku Kamu

Superb, sublime.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Elgar. More Handley.


----------



## Georgieva

In 2006, *Trevor Pinnock* recorded this rendition of the Brandenburg Concertos with the European Brandenburg Ensemble (EBE), a chamber orchestra he formed specifically to help him celebrate his 60th birthday that year. The result is a new interpretation of these works that differs significantly from his 1982 recording of Bach: 6 Brandenburg Concertos.
Wonderful recording!


----------



## Bourdon

*Messiaen*

Trois Mélodies
Vocalise étude
Poèmes pour Mi 
Chants de terre et de ciel

*Ingrid Kapelle Soprano*
*Håkon Austbø  piano








*


----------



## Merl

2nd time listening to this week's SQ choice. Very romantic but enjoyable work.


----------



## Philidor

I continued with Sibelius under Mäkelä's baton.

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 5 E-flat major op. 82
Symphony No. 6 op. 104
Symphony No. 7 C major op. 105
Tapiola op. 112*

Oslo Philharmonic
Klaus Mäkelä










Great set, imho ...


----------



## Malx

I rarely play downloads from my hard drive as the vast majority have been burnt to CDRs. There are some that I haven't put onto disc for whatever reason, including: 
*Medtner, Piano Sonata No 2 - Vadym Kholodenko








*


----------



## Knorf

Philidor said:


> Oslo Philharmonic
> Klaus Mäkelä
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great set, imho ...


I totally agree! It's a triumph, a cycle I'm sure I'll be revisting often.


----------



## Floeddie

Malx said:


> I rarely play downloads from my hard drive as the vast majority have been burnt to CDRs. There are some that I haven't put onto disc for whatever reason, including:
> *Medtner, Piano Sonata No 2 - Vadym Kholodenko*


I'm the other way around... go figure!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Philidor

Georgieva said:


> In 2006, *Trevor Pinnock* recorded this rendition of the Brandenburg Concertos with the European Brandenburg Ensemble (EBE)


Inspired by Georgieva. I am excited ...

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 D major BWV 1050*

Richard Egarr, harpsichord and responsibility for the whole job
Pavlo Beznosiuk, violino principale
Rachel Brown, flute
Academy of Ancient Music


----------



## Philidor

Special days require special music.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Nun ist das Heil und die Kraft" Fragment of some cantata BWV 50*

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Philidor

Knorf said:


> I totally agree! It's a triumph, a cycle I'm sure I'll be revisting often.


"Triumph" is the word! It has been my second walkthrough and it won't be the last. (S. c. J.)


----------



## Philidor

Music that brings me to silence. ( ... that mutes me ... that shuts my mouth ... how do you say it in english?)

*J. S. Bach: "Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied" BWV 225*

Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Philidor

Last one for today. Another great one. - Astonishing, this "every day's" quality. Or the 19th century's genius worshipping made us blind for what is possible to the human spirit under day-to-day conditions.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" BWV 51*

Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Toshio Shimada, trumpet
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Malx

A very enjoyable performance of one of my favourite Beethoven Symphonies, again played from the hard drive!
*Beethoven, Symphony No 8 - The Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend.








*


----------



## prlj

Hayashi, Symphony in G. "New To Me" day continues...


----------



## senza sordino

Bruckner Symphony #8


----------



## prlj

Malx said:


> A very enjoyable performance of one of my favourite Beethoven Symphonies, again played from the hard drive!
> *Beethoven, Symphony No 8 - The Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The 8th remains one of my most beloved of the Beet's!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

Mozart, Symphony No. 39

With the BBC orchestra from 1934. It's not really ringing my chimes, but I keep hanging on in case something interesting happens.


----------



## Ulalume!Ulalume!

Philidor said:


> Music that brings me to silence. ( ... that mutes me ... that shuts my mouth ... how do you say it in english?)


_"Renders me speechless" _perhaps

As for music, I guess I've had a similar notion as a few others today


----------



## Knorf

*Unsuk Chin: *: _Fantaisie mécanique_ (1), _Xi_ (2), _Akrostichon-Wortspiel_ (3), Double Concerto (4)

(3)Piia Komsi, soprano
(4)Samuel Favre, percussion; Dmitri Vassilakis, prepared piano
Ensemble Intercontemporain, (1)Patrick Davin, (2)David Robertson, (3)Kazushi Ono, (4)Stefan Ashbury

Fascinating, powerful music from a fascinating, powerful composer.


----------



## Philidor

Ulalume!Ulalume! said:


> _"Renders me speechless" _perhaps


Thank you! People say that the English language is very easy to learn. This may be true for the basics, but beyond the difficulties are rising exponentially ... too many idiomatic expressions without analogon in other languages. 😩


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Two Russian Greats

Prokofiev's 3rd PC










His 7th, of which I'm a big fan










Later, his 5th










And to finish, his 2nd VC coupled with Stravinsky's


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphony No. 20*


----------



## realdealblues

*Richard Strauss*
_Sinfonia Domestica, Op. 53_
[Rec. 1969]








_Conductor:_ Zubin Mehta
_Orchestra:_ Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and orchestral works part
eight for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

_Der Schwanendreher_ [_The Swan-turner_] - concerto on
old folksongs for viola and small orchestra (1935):
_Trauermusik_ in memory of King George V, for viola
and orchestra (1936):









Sonata in B for flute and piano (1936):

with Angelo Persichilli (fl.) and Massimiliano Damerini (pf.)









Sonata no.4 for solo viola (1937):









_Symphonische Tänze_ for orchestra (1937):

with the Queensland Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert









Quartet for clarinet, violin, cello and piano (1938):


----------



## Baxi

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Magnificat BWV 243
Yakar/ Smith/ Finnilä/ Rolfe-Johnson/ van Dam
Ensemble Vocal de Lausanne
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne
(1979)

Antonio Vivaldi
Gloria
Smith/ Staempfli/ Rassier/ Schaer
Ensemble Vocal de Lausanne
Ensemble Instrumental de Lausanne
Michel Corboz
(1974)*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## eljr

*LSO at the Movies*

Tim Hugh (cello), Timothy Jones, Barry Tuckwell (horn), Twyla Robinson, Karen Cargill (mezzo-soprano), John Mac Master, Gerald Finley (bass-baritone), Tenebrae Choir, Simon Halsey
London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Sir Colin Davis, Barry Wordsworth, Jaime Martín, Bernard Haitink,...

*Release Date:* 5th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* LSO5112D
*Label:* LSO Live
*Length:* 94 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F Minor, Op. 36*
_USSR Symphony Orchestra
Evgeni Svetlanov_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Possibly the greatest British symphony?


Quite possibly. And this is one of the best performances available, IMO - I must admit I never thought Barenboim would turn out to be such a consummate Elgarian.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## eljr

*
Maya Beiser x Philip Glass*

Maya Beiser (cello)


> This isn’t merely Glass on solo cello, for Maya Beiser’s layered reconstructions dig deep and unearth new sonorities. In doing so, she scratches her own markings onto Glass’s canvas and, while... — BBC Music Magazine, October 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 23rd Jul 2021
*Catalogue No:* IMR009
*Label:* Islandia Music
*Length:* 65 minutes


----------



## Chilham

Ulalume!Ulalume! said:


> _"Renders me speechless" _perhaps....


More graceful and refined than, "Gobsmacked"! 

My final Mahler symphony of the week.









Mahler: Symphony No. 10 "Unfinished" (completed by D. Cooke)
Osmo Vänskä, Minnesota Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

Excellent playing and sound. Love the cover, too.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Bkeske

Just arrived today,

Tátrai Quartet with Csilla Szabó, piano:
Bartók - Quintet For String Quartet & Piano
Hungaroton, Bartók Béla Complete Edition, V. Posthumous Works 4. 1971, Hungarian release


----------



## Monsalvat

Another day, another Brahms cycle. Started with Janowski's Pittsburgh recording of the First, see post 19,181. This was brisk (first movement under sixteen minutes, including exposition repeat). Nice overall sound, full but maybe not with the brilliance of some other orchestras in this repertoire. Liked it and would recommend as an overall solid performance. Then:









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Christian Thielemann: Staatskapelle Dresden (2013)

Like Janowski, this is on the Romantic end of the spectrum when it comes to interpretative stance. Thielemann is like a slightly slimmed-down Furtwängler in terms of conception. Never sluggish but proceeding at a mild, weighty trot. Some nice fireworks in the finale.









*Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
John Eliot Gardiner: Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique (2007)

Fast, with an emphasis on the brass. I'm guessing this is because Gardiner's orchestra is smaller than a modern orchestra, so there are fewer strings to cover up the winds. This makes for an exciting finale. Hope they gave the timpanist a raise after this was recorded.









*Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Simon Rattle: Berliner Philharmoniker (2008)

I wasn't intending to listen to all modern recordings today but that's where I ended up. No complaints here; nicely balanced orchestral timbre and pacing I generally agree with. Back in the realm of a heavy, thick, saturated string sound, but the winds shine in moments like the middle of the finale.

Up next, I will continue scratching my Mahler itch. It's been a _lot_ of Brahms and Mahler symphonies for me recently.









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Leonard Bernstein: New York Philharmonic (1967)


----------



## jambo

My Unknown Richard Strauss mini box came today, helping to tide me over until the Szell mega box finally arrives. I really enjoyed some of these pieces, especially the Serenades, Romances for clarinet and cello, and the 2 Concert Overtures.

*R. Strauss: *Schneiderpolka, AV 1, TrV 1
*R. Strauss: *Serenade in G major, AV 32, TrV 52
*R. Strauss: *Skizzen, AV 59, TrV 82, No. 5 - IV. Gavotte in D major
*R. Strauss: *Serenade in E flat major, Op. 7, TrV 106 - Andante
*R. Strauss: *Konzertouvertüre in C minor, AV 80, TrV 125
*R. Strauss: *Festmarsch in C major, AV 87, TrV 157

Jaroslav Opela
Orchesterverein Wilde Gung'l
1994

*R. Strauss: *Festmarsch in E flat major, AV 1, TrV 43
*R. Strauss: *Romance for Clarinet & Orchestra in E flat major, AV 61, TrV 80
*R. Strauss: *Romance for Cello & Orchestra in F major, AV 75, TrV 118
*R. Strauss: *Concertouvertüre in C minor, AV 80, TrV 125
*R. Strauss: *Romeo & Juliet, AV 86, TrV 150
*R. Strauss: *Lebende Bilder, AV 89, TrV 167

Karl-Heinz Steffens (clarinet)
Sebastian Hess (cello)
Karl Anton Rickenbacher
Bamberger Symphoniker
1999


----------



## Bkeske

Kyndelkvartetten : 2 Stråkkvartetter

Stenhammar - String Quartet No. 2, Op. 14
Lidholm - Music For Strings (1952)
Sveriges Radio 1967, Swedish release. Radio station copy


----------



## sAmUiLc

Recording of #3 is relatively rare, and I find this one completely satisfying.


----------



## Bkeske

Janáček Quartet : Martinů - String Quartet No. 5
Vlach Quartet : Martinů - String Quartet No. 7
Supraphon 1980, Czechoslovakian release


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

From last night.










*Zoltan Kodaly

Hungarian Rondo
Summer Evening

Josef Suk

Serenade for Strings in E flat major, op. 6

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra










Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Symphony No. 39 in E flat major K 543
Symphony No. 40 in G minor K 550
Symphony No. 41 in C major "Jupiter" K 551

Berliner Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm*


----------



## Shoskofiev

*Martinu: Cello Sonata No. 1*

Music with inventiveness aplenty, as almost anything by this genius.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Shoskofiev

haziz said:


> *Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 'The Song of the Night', Op. 27*
> 
> _Steve Davislim (tenor), Volkhard Steude (violin), Johannes Prinz (chorus master)
> Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein
> Pierre Boulez_
> Recorded: 2010-03-21
> Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien
> 
> First time listening to this composition. A little too weird for my taste.


Too bad, I think it's great because of its dreamy and magical atmosphere, where the fine orchestration shines effortlessly.


----------



## Shoskofiev

Baxi said:


> *John Adams
> A Flowering Tree
> J. Rivera/ R. Thomas/ E. Owens
> Schola Cantorum de Venezuela
> London Symphony Orchestra
> John Adams
> (2007)*


This caught my attention. Looks like an intriguing work.


----------



## Shoskofiev

*Brian: Symphony No. 9*

There are moments where I am reminded of Langgaard, albeit this sounds less convincing to my ears. I've wanted to enjoy this composer more and more, but the more I analyze his music, the more I am convinced that he's trying too hard to both impress listeners and achieve internal coherence in his works. The music is not necessarily bad, but I find it unmemorable in the end. The sometimes wacky orchestration doesn't help that much either.

My two cents.


----------



## Rogerx

Heinrich Marchner - Piano Trios

Rubbra Trio, Semino Trio

Marschner, H A: Piano Trio No. 4 in D major, Op. 135
Marschner, H A: Piano Trio No. 7 in F major, Op. 167


----------



## Rogerx

SanAntone said:


> I can't bring myself to objectively assess this recording because of the cover. His eyes seem to be artificially color enhanced. And the overall glamour shot is just way too much for me.
> 
> I would have preferred one of those austere icy shots of a Finland landscape.



Book ( CD this case) and cover and judging  
It's the music that counts for me.


----------



## Eramire156

Tonight’s concert @ Santa Fe Chamber Fest

*STOCKHAUSEN* *In Freundschaft (In Friendship)

MOZART Trio in E-flat Major, K. 498, Kegelstatt*
_*
MESSIAEN Quartet for the End of Time










*_
*Kirill Gerstein, Leila Josefowicz, Paul Neubauer, Paul Watkins, Carol McGonnell*


----------



## Rogerx

Gabriel Pierné: Ratmuntcho; Cydalise Et Le Chèvre-Pied; Suites

Orchestre National de Lille, Darrell Ang

Pierné, G: Cydalise et le Chèvre-Pied: Suite No. 1
Pierné, G: Cydalise et le Chèvre-Pied: Suite No. 2
Pierné, G: Ramuntcho Suite No. 1
Pierné, G: Ramuntcho Suite No. 2
Pierné, G: Ramuntcho, Suites Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Dulova Harps On

More Ravel tonight as I enjoyed so much the recording I posted yesterday.









Then I plan to head even further out of my comfort zone with some Strauss!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartets (Cuarteto Latinoamericano, Brillian Classics, 6 CD's)*

These days I'm starting the morning with listening to a CD from this box. Today the fifth CD, including string quartets 5 (1931), 10 (1946) and 13 (1951).


----------



## Rogerx

Poradowski: Violin Concerto, Op. 70, Double Bass Concerto, Op. 26 & Symphony No. 3, Op. 29

Marcin Suszycki (violin), Piotr Czerwinski (double bass)

Poznań Philharmonic Orchestra, Łukasz Borowicz


----------



## Bruce

Tonight I'm listening to the first act of *Daniel Börtz*'s opera Backanterna. 

Operas written after the beginning of the 20th century are difficult for me, but this is one of my favorites (along with some of Leon Balada's work). The eerie instrumental accompaniment, which often sounds like a small chamber orchestra, is quite spare. Indeed, in some rather lengthy sections, the orchestra is silent. For me, at least, it helps that the opera is sung in Swedish, a language which I find exceptionally beautiful, even though I don't understand it.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Proceeding with the Divertimenti.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

Divertimento B major KV 137
Divertimento F major KV 138*

Hagen Quartet










Very enjoyable, in particular when played thus alertly as by the Hagens.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

on CD-R, audio only

I'd made an audio copy on CD-R as my usual practice to just listen to, then the laserdisc was gone bad so had to be thrown away. Well, the audio is usually all I care for especially after a few initial viewings, so it is OK.


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah, HWV 56

Jon Humphrey (tenor), Richard Stilwell (baritone), Layton James (harpsichord), Sylvia McNair (soprano), Alfreda Hodgson (mezzo-soprano), Kaaren Erickson (soprano)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra Chamber Chorus, Robert Shaw


----------



## Georgieva

This is probably one of the best studio version available of *Strauss' Arabella*. (excluding the one recorded by Karl Bohm in 1947 live with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra). The sound is crystal clear (for 1957's conditions). Technically, this recording is excellent, and everything is very well put together. In a word: true Solti


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> Quite possibly. And this is one of the best performances available, IMO - I must admit I never thought Barenboim would turn out to be such a consummate Elgarian.


Oh yes! the mature Barenboim's Elgar is really quite special. He recorded this symphony and quite a bit more Elgar earlier in his career but with merely "good but ordinary" results IMO.


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach

CD 1

One of the many pieces by Bach that I love is the so-called "Triple Concerto" for flute, violin and harpsichord. These performances I grew up with have lost none of their luster over the years. I'm so attached to this performance that I don't wish for any other, it's like a faithful friend..... 




















*


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexandre Tansman: Suite concertante, Clarinet Concertino, Concertino for Oboe, Clarinet and Strings, Adagio for String Orchestra (Malta Philharmonic Orchestra, Brian Schembri, Diego Dini Ciacci, Fabrizio Meloni, CPO)*

This is my favourite CD from this Franco-Polish composer. The clarinet concertino is an absolute delight. the energetic double concertino and the opening Suite concertante for oboe and orchestra are not far behind. The beautiful Adagio for strings is a nice contrasting closer.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Beethoven - Symphonies 1 and 3
Gielen/SWR SO









Wagner - Siegfried
Solti/Vienna









Bartok - Piano Concertos
Fricsay/Berlin RSO; Anda, piano









Janacek - Sinfonietta, Taras Bulba
Kubelik/Bavarian RSO









MacDowell - Suites 1 and 2, Hamlet and Ophelia
Yuasa/Ulster Orchestra


----------



## prlj

Symphony No. 5 _We Are the Echoes_. Another new-to-me work...

EDIT - I gave up on this as the first movement was winding down. Way too abrasive for the early morning. I'll revisit later, perhaps.


----------



## Montarsolo

Spotify: Lalo, Symphonie Espagnole, Szeryng


----------



## Bourdon

*Bach*

Goldberg Variations


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and orchestral 
works part nine for this morning.

_Nobilissima visione_ - dance legend in six scenes for orchestra
after episodes from the life of St. Francis of Assisi (1938):









Sonata in G for oboe and piano (1938): a)
Sonata in B for bassoon and piano (1938): b)

a) with Pietro Borgonovo (ob.) and Massimiliano Damerini (pf.)
b) with Rino Vernizzi (bn.) and Massimiliano Damerini (pf.)









Sonata for trumpet and piano (1939):

with Vincenzo Camaglia (tpt.) and Massimiliano Damerini (pf.)









Sonata no.3 for viola and piano (1938-39):
Sonata no.4 in C for violin and piano (1939):









Violin Concerto (1939):

with David Oistrakh and the London Symphony Orchestra/Paul Hindemith


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos 4 & 6 - Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend.*

Delving back into this Beethoven set is proving to be a very enjoyable exercise - one of the best recent sets I'd suggest!


----------



## Baxi

*Edgar Varėse
Densite/ Ionisation/ Ecuatorial/ Nocturnal/ Intégrales/ Déserts
Choeur d'Hommes de Radio France
Orchestre National de France
Kent Nagano
(1991-1996)*


----------



## haziz

*Schmidt, F: Symphony No. 3 in A major*

_Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi_
Recorded: 2014-02-28
Recording Venue: Alte Oper, Frankfurt a. M.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 94 'Surprise'; Symphony No. 96 'The Miracle'

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Bourdon

*Knights,Maids and Miracles

CD 2








*


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Baxi

*Albert Roussel
Symphony No. 2 & 4
Orchestre National de France
Charles Dutoit
(1987)*


----------



## OCEANE

Needless to introduce


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Der glorreiche Augenblick & Choral Fantasia

Matilde Wallevik (mezzo-soprano), Peter Hoare (tenor), Stephen Gadd (baritone), Claire Rutter (soprano)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Westminster Boys' Choir, Westminster Abbey Choir, City of London Choir
Hilary Davan Wetton
Recorded: 5-6 February 2011
Recording Venue: Cadogan Hall, London, England


----------



## Malx

*Bacewicz, String Quartet No 4 - Dafo Quartet.*
An excellent recording of this quartet.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Skalkottas.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Manxfeeder said:


> Mozart, Symphony No. 39
> 
> With the BBC orchestra *from 1934. It's not really ringing my chimes, but I keep hanging on in case something interesting happens.*


It's been 88 years - If something interesting hasn't happened by now, it's pretty safe to assume that it never will - You can let go...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21

Vladimir Ashkenazy 
London Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83

Vladimir Ashkenazy 
London Symphony Orchestra
Zubin Mehta

*The Menuhin Century - The Complete Recordings with Hephzibah Menuhin*

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70 No. 1 'The Ghost'
Yehudi Menuhin (violin), Hephzibah Menuhin (piano), Maurice Eisenberg (cello)

Beethoven: Rondo for Piano and Violin in G major, WoO 41


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev Piano Sonatas Vol. I

David Jalbert (piano)

Prokofiev: Four Pieces Op. 4
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 1
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 2 in D minor, Op. 14
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 3 in A minor, Op. 28
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 4 in C minor, Op. 29
Prokofiev: Pieces (10), Op. 12


----------



## OCEANE

I was first attracted by Pires playing the nocturnes and then her performance of piano concerto no. 1 became my favorite as well.


----------



## haziz




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bartok: String Quartets Nos. 2, 3 and 4. Tokyo String Quartet. RCA Red Seal.


----------



## N Fowleri

In my journey through Beethoven symphony cycles, I just finished with Vanska/Minnesota. My opinion of it rises and falls, but ultimately, despite its merits, it just never grabs me; it never convinces me; it becomes background music. That's just me. However, the below just leaps out at me and compels me to engage with it.








Beethoven Symphonies 2 & 3
Stanislaw Skrowaczewski / Saarbruecken Radio Symphony Orchestra
Label: OEHMS Classics


----------



## Enthusiast

N Fowleri said:


> In my journey through Beethoven symphony cycles, I just finished with Vanska/Minnesota. My opinion of it rises and falls, but ultimately, despite its merits, it just never grabs me; it never convinces me; it becomes background music. That's just me. However, the below just leaps out at me and compels me to engage with it.
> View attachment 172832
> 
> Beethoven Symphonies 2 & 3
> Stanislaw Skrowaczewski / Saarbruecken Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Label: OEHMS Classics



I like the Vanska cycle a lot. But I know what you mean. I find it very cerebral but the concentration of musical thought in the best performances draws me in.


----------



## Enthusiast

I bought this in a charity shop some years ago, probably attracted by the cover.










Track List


1-4Chamber Concerto5-13The Valley of Hatsu Se14-196 Tempi20lament of Isis21-29Triolet 130Requiescat31-39Triolet II


----------



## N Fowleri

Malx said:


> *Beethoven, Symphonies Nos 4 & 6 - Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend.*
> 
> Delving back into this Beethoven set is proving to be a very enjoyable exercise - one of the best recent sets I'd suggest!


I love this Beethoven set by de Vriend and wish to remind folks that it is still under $4 USD at us.7digital.com for CD-quality FLACs. They have stores for other countries with similar pries. It is just a phenomenal deal. However, you don't get a digital copy of the booklet.

Edit: I should add that it under $5 USD at Qobuz.com, if you prefer.


----------



## Rogerx

My Vienna

Daniel Ottensamer (clarinet)

Mozarteumorchester, Paul Goodwin


Fahrbach (senior): Rastlos, Op. 295
Lanner: Steyrische Tänze, Op. 165
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Ottensamer: Improvisation
Schubert of Dresden Jr.: Die Biene, Op. 13 No. 9
Schubert: Ständchen 'Leise flehen meine Lieder', D957 No. 4
Strauss, Josef: Auf Ferienreisen - Polka schnell, Op. 133


----------



## Vasks

*Wagenaar - Overture to "Le Cid" (Chailly/London)
Vermeulen - Symphony #2 (Rozhdestvensky/Chandos)*


----------



## eljr

*Beethoven, Berg & Bartók: Violin Concertos*

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin), Berliner Philharmoniker, Daniel Harding, Kirill Petrenko, Alan Gilbert


> Where this set really comes into its own is with the 20th-century concertos, most especially the Berg, a work whose combination of Romantic cantabile, emotional thrust and tonally stretched world-weariness... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* BPHR210151
*Label:* Berliner Philharmoniker










Record Review
2nd October 2021
Record of the Week









Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Editor's Choice









International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Concerto


----------



## Floeddie

*Peter Maxwell Davies: Symphony No. 6, Time & The Raven, An Orkney Wedding with Sunrise*

This is a recent acquisition from Presto on their 50% off sale @ $6.75 usd for a full Flac download. Of the three offerings, I preferred the other two works over the symphony. Perhaps a revisit is needed, as I am not at all familiar with Davies' works in general.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bruckner: Symphony #7. Cond. Celibidache. Munchner Philharmoniker. Sony Classical.


----------



## haziz

*Lipinski: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D Major, Op. 21 "Concerto militaire"*
_
Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin)
Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Wojciech Rajski_
Recorded: 22-24, 26, 28 February 2002
Recording Venue: Polish Radio-Concert Studio W, Warsaw, Poland


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Symphonia Domestica & Parergon

Gary Graffman (piano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Philidor

Oops, I just realized that I skipped No. 25 ... to be catched up.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 26 D major KV 537 ("Coronation")*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction


----------



## Malx

This afternoon I streamed these symphonies via Qobuz simply because I hadn't sampled anything from the set.
*Sibelius, Symphonies No 4 & 5 - Berlin Philharmoniker, Sir Simon Rattle.*

A very fine recording, sound wise, but I fear Sir Simon has missed the mark for me with this one. At times it seems laboured almost lugubrious - as is usual there are a few parts where Sir Simon can shine a little light on things I may miss in other recordings but there is no real flow to the music which I believe to be essential in Sibelius.
I'm not one of the anti Rattlers having quite a good number of recordings of his in my collection but this hasn't impressed me. I will try another symphony or two when i'm in the mood but to tell the truth I have not been inspired by this 4th.

*Edit:* I have now listened to the 5th symphony where Sir Simon is so much better in the outer movements but gets a bit bogged down in the central movement. 
My initial thought based on these two symphonies - a first rate set to show off the hi-fi system, great orchestral playing, superb sound but yet there is something missing in comparison to other sets.


----------



## Enthusiast

The 3rd and 4th symphonies from this set. On this, my first hearing of these accounts, I was a bit disappointed with the 3rd - it started quite excitingly but seemed not to go anywhere much.


----------



## Art Rock

*Friedrich Gernsheim: String Quartets No. 1 and No.3 (Diogenes Quartett , CPO)*

Friedrich Gernsheim (1839 - 1916) was a German composer, conductor and pianist. Listening to this CD on YouTube (I have his symphonies, violin concertos, piano quartets and piano quintets on CD, but no string quartets). The third string quartet from 1886 is the choice of the week in the dedicated thread:









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


Well this has been an interesting weeks listening. My interest was initially piqued by Mosolov's back story, the trials and tribulations of his personal life. I found the information regarding the 'Futurism' movement of equal interest, its lack of adherence to traditional forms and its radical...




www.talkclassical.com





I enjoyed it a lot. A beautiful romantic work, not at the level of the very best, but well worth listening to, especially the third movement (Andante molto cantabile). The first quartet (around 1870) is OK, but I find it clearly less interesting.


----------



## Montarsolo

@Rogerx: Nice Haydn box. I didn't know this box existed. If I come across the LP release, I'll buy it. Nice to have them all. Bought these two last week.










Now listening to this one; a tip in another topic.


----------



## Georgieva

Fantastic Egarr!


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov CD 1


----------



## Philidor

Music from the home ground.

*Robert Schumann: Symphony Nr. 3 E-flat major op. 97 "Rhenish"*

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen
Paavo Järvi


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 5 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund.*

An excellent 5th from Berglund and the COE.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and orchestral works
part ten scattered throughout the afternoon.

Sonata for clarinet and piano (1939): a)
Sonata for horn and piano (1939): b)

a) with Michele Carulli (cl.) and Massimiliano Damerini (pf.)
b) with Luciano Giuliani (hn.) and Massimiliano Damerini (pf.)









Symphony in E-flat for orchestra (1940):

with the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert









Cello Concerto no.2 (1940): a)
_Die vier Temperamente_ - theme and variations
for piano and string orchestra (1940): b)

a) with David Geringas (vc.) and the Queensland
Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert
b) with Siegfried Mauser (pf.) and the Radio-Sinfonie-
Orchester Frankfurt/Werner Andreas Albert









Sonata for trombone and piano (1941): a)
Sonata for cor anglais and piano (1941): b)

a) with Michele Lo Muto (tbn.)and Massimiliano Damerini (pf.)
b) with Pietro Borgonovo (eh.) and Massimiliano Damerini (pf.)


----------



## Georgieva

So close...


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture*

_London Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati_
Recorded: 1959-06-20
Recording Venue: Watford Town Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

The Organs in the Renaissance and the Baroque

Alpenländer CD 2 Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## Malx

I rarely listen to Telemann but came across this disc on the hard drive so listened to half the disc.
*Telemann, Concerto polonois in G major / Concerto for Recorder and Flute in D minor / Grillen Symphony in G major - Apollo's Fire, Jeannette Sorrell.








*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf (1739-1799) - Giob, oratorio (1786), as recorded in 2000 by the Rheinische Kantorei & Das Kleine Konzert, conducted by Hermann Max.
I never was overly impressed by Dittersdorf's works, but Giob certainly turned out to be a pleasant surprise. A significant composer after all.


----------



## Enthusiast

Often thought of as Grisey's key work. It is an amazing piece starting with music for solo viola and moving on to bigger and bigger ensembles until it ends with music for large orchestra and four solo horns. It superficially seems like six separate pieces but it comes together as a whole, albeit of an unusual structure. Certainly, the impression is of something more coherent than a suite.


----------



## Merl

McEwen's 7th Quartet really is impressive. Warning: there are boobies on the cover, below.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Kirill Petrenko: Bayerisches Staatsorchester (rel. 2021)

Pretty solid performance overall, and well-recorded. I think Hurwitz can safely be disregarded here. Apparently _Gramophone_ raved about this recording. My own reaction is somewhere in the middle. A performance I will return to but not in my top three, either. 









Johannes Brahms: *Symphonies Nos. 1–4*, overtures, variations, etc.
Christoph von Dohnányi: Cleveland Orchestra (1986–1989)

Nice performance of the First and the Tragic Overture, and I'm going to keep listening to this cycle today. This cycle seems to have flown under the radar (at least, certainly under my radar), but it punches above its weight.


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 'Pathétique' (New York Philharmonic, Bernstein, DG)*

Of course PI Tchaikovsky is one of the big hitters under 'T' in my collection. Although I already replayed and catalogued many CD's of his music the past years (in advance to to speak), there are still dozens left for the coming month(s). The Pathétique remains one of my favourite works by this composer. I picked up this version in a thrift shop IIRC. It is a controversial reading, and certainly not the first recommendation (Mravinsky possibly). Especially the slow tempi are stunning, with Bernstein taking almost an hour for the symphony versus 44 minutes for Mravinsky. The largest chunk of the difference is in the finale, which Bernstein manages to almost double in playing time (Cobra-like). Of course it should not work. And yet it does.


----------



## Malx

Last music of the day.
*Beethoven, Symphony No 4 - Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä *


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## abrygida

F.Schubert - Ave Maria
Igor Zavadsky (accordion)


----------



## N Fowleri

abrygida said:


> F.Schubert - Ave Maria
> Igor Zavadsky (accordion)


That is great. Now, let's try the kazoo.


----------



## Itullian

Disc 9
Prokofiev violin concerto no. 2
Shostakovich violin concerto no. 2
If you like violin music, this set is hard to beat.
Check it out.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.1, The Murmuring Forest Suite, After the Ball Suite (Saratov Conservatory Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Ershov, Volgograd Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Serov, Naxos)*

Boris Tchaikovsky (1925-1996) was a Soviet and Russian composer - not related to Pyotr Ilyich. He was long neglected in 'the West' but more recently, many of his works have been recorded. On this Naxos CD we have his energetic first symphony (1947) that impressed Shostakovich, and two suites inspired by literary works, which sound more traditional (even recalling PIT himself at times), and I would not have been surprised if these had actually come from film scores. That said, I still enjoyed these suites, and the symphony is impressive.


----------



## Chilham

Mahler: Piano Quartet in A Minor
Daniel Hope, Paul Neubauer, David Finckel, Wu Han









MacDowell: Piano Concerto No. 2
Arthur Fagen, National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland, Stephen Prutsman









MacDowell: Woodland Sketches
James Barbagallo


----------



## Philidor

Inspired by some discussion ...

*Georg Friedrich Händel: Messiah*
(Version not indicated)

Lucy Crowe, Tim Mead, Andrew Staples, Christopher Purves
Le Concert d'Astrée Choeur et Orchestre
Emmanuelle Haim


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Carpenter, Adventures in a Perambulator*


----------



## eljr

*Michael Gordon: Clouded Yellow*

Michael Gordon (tape)
Kronos Quartet, Young People's Chorus of New York City


> An uncompromising album marking Gordon’s music for the barrier-breaking quartet. Abrasive and emotionally intense, Exalted is a highlight. — BBC Music Magazine, August 2018, 3 out of 5 stars



*Release Date:* 1st Jun 2018
*Catalogue No:* CA21140
*Label:* Cantaloupe
*Length:* 59 minutes


----------



## eljr

*Rebecca Dale: REQUIEM For My Mother*

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


> Incorporating lush tonal harmonies and an unabashed lyricism, Dale’s crossover style has won the composer a considerable following. These two works for voices and orchestra are richly cinematic... — BBC Music Magazine, October 2018, 3 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 31st Aug 2018
*Catalogue No:* 4834076
*Label:* Decca
*Length:* 72 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








Mozart: Opera Arias


Mozart: Opera Arias. Philips: 4111482. Buy Presto CD or download online. Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano) London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Floeddie

*Granville Bantock: Bantock Rediscovered (2018)
Maria Marchant, Piano*





Thanks to the OP! I found this one here in this thread, so I saved it to my Spotify library. It's an excellent recording of Bantock's works performed by a skilled and delicate pianist on a grand piano perfectly tuned and well balanced for tone color. Very enjoyable, this one is a keeper.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> *Often thought of as Grisey's key work*. It is an amazing piece starting with music for solo viola and moving on to bigger and bigger ensembles until it ends with music for large orchestra and four solo horns. It superficially seems like six separate pieces but it comes together as a whole, albeit of an unusual structure. Certainly, the impression is of something more coherent than a suite.


It's good to have you back, E, you do have that knack for finding something worth hearing that has escaped my attention.

If you don't have any objections - or if you were planning to submit this yourself - I would like to add this to Art Rock's great compositions selection thread.

I'm going to bookmark this one for sometime this week - The excerpts that I played were convincing enough to merit a spot in the rotation.

If anyone else wants to give this one a listen, this is the link to the complete label authorized disc -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lAETIEgMma-stBE-CXdMPyHyr5TOfXfxw


----------



## Enthusiast

Shaughnessy said:


> It's good to have you back, E, you do have that knack for finding something worth hearing that has escaped my attention.
> 
> If you don't have any objections - or if you were planning to submit this yourself - I would like to add this to Art Rock's great compositions selection thread.
> 
> I'm going to bookmark this one for sometime this week - The excerpts that I played were convincing enough to merit a spot in the rotation.
> 
> If anyone else wants to give this one a listen, this is the link to the complete label authorized disc -
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lAETIEgMma-stBE-CXdMPyHyr5TOfXfxw


Go for it - submit.


----------



## Floeddie

N Fowleri said:


> That is great. Now, let's try the kazoo.


*In the spirit of the above, let's try this one (4:57)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Siegmeister, Sunday in Brooklyn
*
This sounds like Gershwin, but it isn't.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and orchestral
works part eleven for the rest of today.

Sonata for alto saxophone and piano (1943):

with Federico Mondelici (sax.) and Massimiliano Damerini (pf.)









String Quartet no.6 in E-flat (1943):









_Amor and Psyche_ - ballet overture for orchestra (1943):
_Symphonic Metamorphosis of Themes by Carl Maria 
von Weber_ for orchestra (1943):

with the Queensland Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert









_Hérodiade_ - ballet after the poem by Stéphane Mallarmé
for small orchestra (1944): a)
Piano Concerto (1945): b)

a) with the Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt/Werner Andreas Albert
b) with Siegfried Mauser (pf.) and the Radio-Sinfonie-
Orchester Frankfurt/Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Winner of Pulitzer Prize 2022 here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Cherubini, Missa Solemnis in d minor*

This boxed set is Muti's gift to Cherubini.


----------



## eljr

*
Wagner: Overtures, Preludes and Orchestral Excerpts*

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Marek Janowski

*Release Date:* 23rd Sep 2016
*Catalogue No:* PTC5186551
*Label:* Pentatone
*Series: *Marek Janowski Wagner Opera Cycle
*Length:* 2 hours 11 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Winner of Pulitzer Prize 2022 here.


"In exploiting the architecture of the cathedral, _Voiceless Mass_ considers the futility of giving voice to the voiceless, when ceding space is never an option for those in power."

I like the piece. I'm not clear about the underlying message. I'm probably missing something. But an explanation would probably get us into politics, and that's a thornbush I don't want to stumble into.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Sergei Bortkiewicz (1877-1952) - Various piano works 1897-1938, as recorded in 2008 by Stephen Coombs.
Once dubbed the Ukrainian Chopin, although "his craftmanship is meticulous, his imagination colorful and sensitive and his piano writing idiomatic" (Wikipedia), Bortkiewicz lacks memorable tunes, which may be one of the reasons he was largely ignored after his death. Still, somehow his works inspire and delight nonetheless.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








Frederica von Stade - French Opera Arias


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1998 CD release of "French Opera Arias" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

George Lloyd's 7th Symphony, superbly conducted and played by the composer with the BBC Phil. I bought this on cassette when it was first issued, and it's remained a favourite ever since:









I keep hoping for someone (Albany Records?) to reissue Lloyd's symphonies in a box. I have them already, but - you know - collectors gotta collect  Anyway, these fine works deserve to be more widely known, and it might help if they were bundled together, ideally at an attractive price.


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms Serenades 1 and 2, fantastic disk









Brahms String Quartets 1 and 2


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc

Giuseppe di Stefano - Operatic Recital / Recital De Opera De Di Stefano


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1959 Vinyl release of "Operatic Recital / Recital De Opera De Di Stefano" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com




The listings on CD are the same as the LP.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Finished the Dohnányi Brahms cycle from Cleveland. It's a good overall cycle, avoiding extremes and presenting a fair interpretation of Brahms without being either too idiosyncratic or too bland.



Art Rock said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 'Pathétique' (New York Philharmonic, Bernstein, DG)*
> 
> Of course PI Tchaikovsky is one of the big hitters under 'T' in my collection. Although I already replayed and catalogued many CD's of his music the past years (in advance to to speak), there are still dozens left for the coming month(s). The Pathétique remains one of my favourite works by this composer. I picked up this version in a thrift shop IIRC. It is a controversial reading, and certainly not the first recommendation (Mravinsky possibly). Especially the slow tempi are stunning, with Bernstein taking almost an hour for the symphony versus 44 minutes for Mravinsky. The largest chunk of the difference is in the finale, which Bernstein manages to almost double in playing time (Cobra-like). Of course it should not work. And yet it does.


Saw this and was a bit inspired:








Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 4* in F minor, Op. 36
Leonard Bernstein: New York Philharmonic (1989)

And I agree; it's unconventional, often very slow (though not as extreme as that _Pathétique_) but emotionally intense and it works at the end of the day. I'm so used to Karajan's way with Tchaikovsky at this point so it's good to get some variety. Bernstein gets a sound out of the New York Philharmonic that I don't usually associate with them; the intensity of the strings in the second movement, for example, is not a quality I usually think of in relation to this orchestra. 









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 36
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1964)

Another Opus 36 by coincidence. I really like Szell's way with Beethoven. Classically modeled and conceived, and never without personality, drive, and zest. Up next:









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Concerto No. 4* in G major, Op. 58
Alfred Brendel, piano; Simon Rattle: Wiener Philharmoniker (1997)


----------



## Kiki

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
_Symphonic Dances_
*Shanghai Symphony Orchestra / Long Yu* • 2018 • DG

Crisp, punchy, reasonably fast and perhaps surprisingly decent recorded sound from DG. An awesome Symphonic Dances this is!


----------



## jambo

Digging through more of the Ashkenazy Artist's Choice box this morning, a very nice disc of Schumann to start the day.

*Schumann: *Variations on the name "Abegg" in F major, Op. 1
*Schumann: *Fantasie in C major, Op. 17
*Schumann: *Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op. 26

Vladimir Ashkenazy
1991


----------



## prlj

Opera in my usual manner - one act per evening, with score in hand. That being the case, tonight I wrapped up Sawallisch's _Meistersinger._ I didn't have high hopes as the overture felt like it was plodding along, but the rest of Act 1 may be one of my favorite readings of it. Outstanding cast. No complaints!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn Symphony 48 & 49


----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIES & DANSES ROYALES
*Le Manuscrit du Roi*
_ca. 1270-1320_
Hespérion XXI
Jordi Savall - director
_
AliaVox_


----------



## Bkeske

Doing something a bit different tonight.

Watching the Berlin Berlin Philharmonic via the Digital Concert Hal, from 2015, Mahler No. 1


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone

*Hindemith*: _Sonatas for Viola_, solo and with piano
Kim Kashkashian, Robert Levin


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

From last night










*Antonin Dvorak

String Quartet No. 10 in E-flat major, Op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet No. 14 in A-flat major, Op. 105

Alban Berg Quartett
Recorded: May and June 1999 (Live)*

From this morning

*









Olivier Messiaen

Quartet for the End of Time

Tashi

Peter Serkin, Piano
Ida Kavafian, Violin
Fred Sherry, Cello
Richard Stoltzman, Clarinet*


----------



## Kiki

*Alexander Zemlinsky*
_Die Seejungfrau (1905 premiere version)_
*RSO Berlin / Riccardo Chailly* • 1986 • Decca

Why Zemlinsky withdrew the work is puzzling. The fact that it has become one of his best-known works since it was re-discovered only made his withdrawal more puzzling.


----------



## Bkeske

Another, from 2009

Berlin Philharmonic via the Digital Concert Hall 

Dvořák & Martinů


----------



## Rogerx

Porpora: Dalla Reggia di Flora Cantatas

Mvsica Perdvta








Porpora: Cieco Dio Foss’io Quel Fiore
Porpora: Dalla Reggia di Flora
Porpora: La Viola che Languiva
Porpora: Povero fior di Clizia
Porpora: Questo e il Platano Frondoso
Porpora: Se La Rosa Fresca e Bella
Porpora: Su Collinetta Erbosa


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

More from the Ashkenazy box, the Romeo and Juliet transcription was particularly good.

*Prokofiev: *10 Pieces from "Romeo and Juliet", Op. 75
*Prokofiev: *3 Pieces for PIano, Op. 96 - I. Waltz (from "War & Peace")
*Prokofiev: *The Love for Three Oranges (Suite), Op. 33bis - III. March
*Prokofiev: *The Love for Three Oranges (Suite), Op. 33bis - IV. Scherzo
*Prokofiev: *6 Pieces from "Cinderella", Op. 102

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
1995


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Rogerx

Benoit: Piano Concerto & Flute Concerto

Gaby van Riet (flute), Luc Devos (piano)

Royal Flanders Philharmonic Orchestra, Frederic Devreese


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Serenades Opp. 22 & 44

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: String Quartets (Cuarteto Latinoamericano, Brillian Classics, 6 CD's)*

These days I'm starting the morning with listening to a CD from this box. Today the last CD, including string quartets 4 (1917), 9 (1945) and 11 (1948). Having replayed the complete cycle, I find these quartets once again well worthwhile, but not outstanding. Definitely good to have though. Let's see what SQ composer is next, tomorrow morning.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LeoPiano

Brahms: Tragic Overture, Symphony No. 3
Dvorak: Symphony No. 8

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Great performances of all these works. Decca was able to fit all of this onto 1 CD (almost 84 minutes!) which is pretty nice.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - After the Divertimenti it is now the turn of the String Quartets.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

String Quartet No. 1 G major KV 80 "Lodi"
String Quartet No. 2 D major KV 155 (Milano Quartet No. 1)
String Quartet No. 3 G major KV 156 (Milano Quartet No. 2)*

Hagen Quartet










Fresh and alert.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Both are my top favorite recordings in each concerto.


----------



## jambo

While I quite enjoy Brahms' 1st, 3rd and 4th symphonies, I never really clicked with his 2nd. I decided to fix that today with some exposure therapy! I streamed the Walter and Szell and pulled the CDs out for Karajan and Barbirolli.

*Brahms: *Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73

Bruno Walter
Columbia Symphony Orchestra

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra

Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker

John Barbirolli
Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant Jésus

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Beethoven - Symphonies 2 and 7
Gielen/SWR SO









Wagner - Gotterdammerung
Solti/Vienna









Poulenc - Les Biches Suite
Dutilleux - Le Loup
Milhaud - La Creation du Monde
Pretre/OSCC









Handel - Keyboard Suites
Smirnova, piano
CD 1









Debussy - Pelleas et Melisande Suite
Schoenberg - Pelleas und Melisande
Nott/OSR


----------



## sAmUiLc

Concerto #3 / Serenade Op. 75


----------



## Montarsolo

I was visiting a friend last night. We were talking about music recordings. I told about Caruso recordings where the mono orchestra has been replaced by a stereo orchestra. I broadcast this on Spotify. What a talent and what a no-nonsense voice! Long time since I last heard Caruso. Listening to the whole recording now.


----------



## Chilham

Wolf: Spanisches Liederbuch
Anne Sofie von Otter, Olaf Bär, Geoffrey Parsons

Wolf: Italienisches Liederbuch
Dawn Upshaw, Olaf Bär, Helmut Deutsch

Wolf: Goethe-Lieder
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Gerald Moore


----------



## Baxi

*Arnold Schoenberg
Moses und Aron
Soloists
Rundfunkchor Leipzig
Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Leipzig
Herbert Kegel
(1977)*

...an excellent recording, IMO.


----------



## Georgieva

The London recordings 1932-1936


----------



## Bourdon

Knight,Maids and Miracles

CD 3


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov CD 2


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2, Symphony with Harp (Tchaikovsky Symphony Orchestra of Moscow Radio, Vladimir Fedoseyev, Relief)*

I guess we need to be thankful for any recording released of works by this far from mainstream composer, even if it is a rather noisy live concert (cough... cough...). The second symphony from 1967 is a surprising work, sometimes as energetic as the first, sometimes elegiac - and with a rather surprising quote from Bach's Saint Matthew's Passion. A very good symphony , and one that deserves a better (studio) recording. The unnumbered Symphony with Harp from 1993 is hist fourth and last symphony. This is another live recording with plenty of coughing, but that aside, I found the piece not bad after the rather retro start, but less interesting than the second symphony.


----------



## Faramundo

My first contact with Busoni's music : Everything that comes after the opening Orchestral Suite is really nice to listen to.
I should have tried it a long time ago !


----------



## prlj

Based on a recent post from @Malx , I decided to give this set a try this morning, so I'm starting off with disc 1, *Symphony No. 4 *and *Symphony No. 6. *Really enjoying this so far! Fantastic sound, too!


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn: 'Nelson-Messe' [Neville Marriner]


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn: Las Estaciones (2) [Neville Marriner]


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: The Bells, Op. 35


Ryszard Karcykowski (tenor), Natalia Troitskaya (soprano), Tom Krause (baritone)
Chorus of the Concertgebouw Orchestra, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy
Recorded: 1984-11-19
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and orchestral works 
part twelve scattered throughout the afternoon.

String Quartet no.7 (1945):









_Symphonia Serena_ for orchestra (1946):

with the Sydney Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert









Clarinet Concerto (1947):









Septet for flute, oboe, clarinet, trumpet, horn, bass clarinet and bassoon (1948):









_Suite französischer Tänze_ for chamber orchestra (1948):

with the Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## Enthusiast

A CD of some "more approachable" Saariaho.


----------



## Rogerx

Henri Tomasi: Concertos for Woodwind Instruments

Nicolas Thiébaud (oboe), Christian Kunert (bassoon), Rupert Wachter (clarinet)

Trio d’anches, German Strings, Olivier Tardy


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'*

_London Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati_
Recorded: 1965-07-27
Recording Venue: Watford Town Hall, London

Dorati takes the introduction at an unusually fast tempo. I seem to like it that way, but it needs repeat listening.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Kiki

*Alexander Zemlinsky*
_Die Seejungfrau (2013 critical edition)_
*Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra / Vasily Petrenko* • 2019 • Onyx

I feel that the siren music restored in the critical edition is a little bit at odds with the flow of the music in which the last 2 movements are definitely more musical than narrative but the siren music inserts a strong sense of narrative back into the music.

V. Petrenko and the Liverpudlians played beautifully but I do not enjoy that thick sticky blob of recorded sound.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Malin Bång* - Works for Orchestra

*avgår, pågår* for symphony orchestra (2014)
*ripost* for amplified contrabass & amplified objects with symphony orchestra (2015)
*splinters of ebullient rebellion* for symphony orchestra (2017/2018)
*irimi* for sinfonietta (2012)


----------



## sbmonty

JS Bach: The Art of Fugue
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, BB 123, Sz.116

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik
Tcherepnin: Piano Concerto No. 2, Op. 26

Alexander Tcherepnin (piano)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik
Tcherepnin: Piano Concerto No. 5, Op. 96

Alexander Tcherepnin (piano)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik
Morning - Afternoon - Evening - In that order...

I realize that I need to make a real effort to work through these box sets - That it takes discipline - and dedication - and something else that begins with "d" that I can't think of right now - but it doesn't take very long before I start to feel that my listening projects need to be opened up like a door - or better yet - like a window - to be aired out - in the stale darkened room of the ruined mansion that Miss Haversham - the wealthy spinster who, having been jilted at the altar, decides that the best way to get over the anguish of her heartbreak is to wear her wedding dress every day for the rest of her life - lives in with her adopted daughter, Estella.

And so... I have five sets opened and I'll rotate them on a daily basis - working my way assiduously through them - I'm confident that I can keep this up without the threat of imminent failure for at least a week - maybe two - If I really apply myself... If...


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Jennifer Johnson Cano (mezzo-soprano), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano)

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## Montarsolo

Rogerx said:


> Dvorak: Serenades Opp. 22 & 44
> 
> Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


Also set up this recording.


----------



## SanAntone

Lorraine Hunt Lieberson along with Janet Baker and Véronique Gans are my favorites in this work.


----------



## eljr

*, Gluck: Don Juan & Semiramis*

Le Concert Des Nations, Jordi Savall


> He understands the subtleties of Gluckian grace and studied simplicity, while Le Concert des Nations respond to the fast numbers with gutsy, incisive aplomb. — BBC Music Magazine, September 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 24th Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* AVSA9949
*Label:* Alia Vox
*Length:* 64 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

Symphony No.1


----------



## prlj

Okay...so while I intended to just "dip into" this earlier today, and sample the first piece (*Sym 4*), the whole thing has sucked me in. Just finished* 6, 1, and 5*, and will continue through so long as my workday allows.* 7 and 8 up next! *


----------



## jambo

I may have gone a little overboard with all the Brahms today, I got through another round of 2nd Symphonies. Really starting to like it now, the 4th movement is a lot of fun.

*Brahms: *Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73

Riccardo Chailly
Gewandhausorchester

Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic

Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra

Kurt Masur
New York Philharmonic


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Max Reger (1873-1916): a collection of late-romantic choral songs, as recorded in 2010 by Consortium, directed by Andrew-John Smith. His "Trost" (Consolation), op.6-1 (1892, a youthful work: Reger was just 19), is truly one of the most consoling songs I've heard. And Reger himself thought of his two choral cantatas op.144 (1915) as the best works he had written. As with many composers without memorable tunes, he was soon forgotten after he passed away; but 2023 will be a 'Reger' year (150th birthday) with hopefully some new recordings/releases.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schoenberg.


----------



## Rogerx

Florence Beatrice Price: Symphony No. 3 in C Minor

ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, John Jeter


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bartok: String Quartets Nos #5 and #6. Tokyo String Quartet. RCA Red Seal.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Baxi said:


> *Arnold Schoenberg
> Moses und Aron
> Herbert Kegel*...an excellent recording, IMO.


IMO also!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Clara Iannotta* - MOULT

*MOULT* (2018-19)
*paw-marks in wet cement (ii)* (2015-18)
*Troglodyte Angels Clank By* (2015)
*dead wasps in the jam-jar (ii)* (2016)


----------



## Floeddie

Copland - Appalachian Spring & Hear Ye! Hear Ye!
Detroit Symphony Orchestra * Leonard Slatkin

A recent purchase, Here Ye! Here Ye! is new to me. I liked it, but then me likes a lot of different stuff...


----------



## Baxi

*Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy
Paulus Op.36
Yakar/ Balleys/ Schäfer/ Hampson
Choeur Symphonique et Orchestre
de la Fondation Gulbenkian de Lisbonne
Michel Corboz 
(1988)*


----------



## Montarsolo

Berlioz, Romeo et Juliette, Gergiev (gift from a friend)


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Mass in C, Vestas Feuer & Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt

Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## SanAntone

*Schoenberg*: _Vier Lieder_
Joo Cho, Marino Nahon


----------



## Montarsolo

Montarsolo said:


> Berlioz, Romeo et Juliette, Gergiev (gift from a friend)


Stopped listening. Mediocre recording quality and Olga Borodina sounds awful. Acquaintance with this work deserves a better performance.


----------



## Yabetz




----------



## Georgieva

*Trevor Pinnock *

4 x Vinyl LP, Compilation, Stereo
Germany 1988
Sonatas
Italian Concerto in F Major, BWV 971
B4 - Gavotte avec 6 Doubles (8:58)
B5 - Air & Variations "The Harmonious Blacksmith" (4:06)
B6 - Le Coucou (1:58)
C1 - Trio Sonata in F-Sharp Minor, Op. 2 No. 9 (8:14)
C2 - Trio Sonata in D Major, Op. 1 No. 12 (6:48)
Trio Sonata in B-Flat Major, Op. 2 No. 3
Violin Sonata in A Major, Op. 1 No. 3
Concerto in G Major, RV 151 ("alla rustica")
Concerto in A Major, RV 159
Concerto in C Major, RV 558 ("con molti stromenti")
Triple Concerto for Flute, Violin & Harpsichord in A Minor, BWV 1044
Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D Major, BWV 1050
Piano Concerto in D Major, Hob. XVIII: 11
Symphony for Strings, Wq 182 No. 1 in G Major
Symphony for Strings, Wq 182 No. 3 in C Major
Symphony No. 5 in D Major
Symphony No. 3 in C Major
Concerto Grosso "Alexander's Feast" in C Major
H8 - Alceste, Act I: Grande Entrée (2:40)
Canon & Gigue in D Major


----------



## Montarsolo

Yabetz said:


> View attachment 172892


It's that you're from the US otherwise I'd think you're a friend of mine. Last week I was full of praise for this recording and he ordered it on CD.


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent Brahms requiem.


----------



## Vasks

*Taneyev - Overture on a Russian Theme (Sanderling/Naxos)
Tchaikovsky - Serenade for Nikolai Rubinstein's Saint's Day (Simon/Chandos)
Rimsky-Korsakov - Fantasy on Russian Themes (Mordkovitch/Chandos)*


----------



## Bourdon

Stravinsky

The Fairy's Kiss

The Cleveland Orchestra
Oliver Knussen


----------



## Montarsolo

So, just need some real classical music, no 43. How beautiful and comforting that is.


----------



## eljr

*Bach Before Bach*

Chouchane Siranossian, Leonardo García Alarcón, Balazs Maté


> this wonderful recital headed up by violinist Chouchane Siranossian brings us Bach before ‘Bach’ (or should that be ‘BACH’), and places his early music at various pin drops along a fascinating... — BBC Music Magazine, January 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 5th Nov 2021
*Catalogue No:* ALPHA758
*Label:* Alpha
*Length:* 64 minutes


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Haydn: Cello Concertos #1 and #2. Cello: Schiff. Cond. Marriner. Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields. Philips.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Ukrainian' AKA 'Little Russian'*
_
London Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati_
Recorded: 1965-07-30
Recording Venue: Watford Town Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Leclair, Locatelli: Violin Concertos

Théotime Langlois de Swarte, Les Ombres


Highley Recommended


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Rautavaara.

*Einojuhani Rautavaara

Cantus Arcticus
Symphony No. 6 "Vincentiana"*

Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
Max Pommer

















So far, symphonies Nos. 1 and 6 are my favourites ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Don Quixote*


----------



## Klavierman

One of my favorite 20th century concertos. The sound on this LP holds up very well.


----------



## Helgi

*Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto*
Martin Fröst with Lahti SO/Vänskä

I used to have a an aversion to wind concertos and chamber music, but starting to appreciate it more now


----------



## Bourdon

Richard Strauss

Aus Italien

The Cleveland Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Enthusiast

Carter mellowed towards the end of his life but most of his mature orchestral works can sometimes sound a little spiky and uncomfortable to me (even while I find them stimulating) ... but sometimes they go down a treat and I really _enjoy _them. Today is an enjoying Carter day!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and orchestral works part 
thirteen for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Sonata no.2 in E for cello and piano (1948):









Horn Concerto - featuring female speaker in final movement
[Text: Paul Hindemith] (1949): a)
Concerto for trumpet, bassoon and strings (1949):
Concerto for flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon, harp and orchestra (1949):

a) with Brigitte Goebel (nar.)









_Sinfonietta_ in E for orchestra (1949-50):
_Symphony: Die Harmonie der Welt_ for orchestra (1951):
Symphony in B-flat for concert band (1951):

with the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## eljr

*Esther Abrami*

Esther Abrami (violin), Iyad Sughayer (piano), Annelie, Esther Abrami & Florian Christl, Wide Eyed, Worakls, Alban Claudin
Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra


> Abrami’s self-titled debut album is a pleasing patchwork of pieces, from familiar items in new arrangements to works by highprofile newcomers. Radio airplay is surely guaranteed for this playlist,... — BBC Music Magazine, June 2022, 3 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 25th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* G0100046310512
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 53 minutes


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Massenet: Thais. w/ Fleming, Hampson and Sabbatini. Cond. Abel. Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine. Chorus de l'Opera de Bordeaux. Decca.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Baxi

*George Gershwin
Rhapsody in Blue/ Variations on "I Got Rhythm"/ Catfish Row - Symphonic Suite from Porgy and Bess
Alexis Weissenberg, Piano
Berliner Philharmoniker
Seiji Ozawa
(1983)*

From this set:


----------



## Enthusiast

Two favourite Stravinsky recordings. I really like the Colin Davis Symphony in 3 Movements and the Grumiaux Violin Concerto.


----------



## Bourdon

Ligeti


----------



## abrygida

F.Schubert - Serenade


----------



## eljr




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Mieczysław* (I never know how to pronounce that) *Weinberg* (1919-1996): *Sonatina for violin and piano in D*, op.46 (1949), as recorded in 2013 by Gidon Kremer (violin) and Daniil Trifonov (piano). I was temporarily transported to a quiet dreamy world. Mesmerizing.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Brahms is a good performance but it is the Ligeti that is a real treat.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Carpenter, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


>


I see on Discogs the lowest price this sold for was $7.65. I'm guessing the person who got it at that price is the one walking down the street with the permanent smile.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schubert - Impromptus & Moments Musicaux


Schubert - Impromptus & Moments Musicaux. Erato: 6944890. Buy CD or download online. David Fray (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## prlj

Yup! Wrapping up the work day as I sit here with a smile on my face, totally absorbed in the *9th. *What an amazing find this has been...thank you again, @Malx , for posting this the other day. I've gone straight through *all 9 symphonies *today, and I will definitely be revisiting this set. (And eager now to check out this maestro's other recordings.) 

Interesting aside - I listened in the order of the recording (4, 6, 1, 5, 7, 8, 2, 3, 9). I've never gone in "random" before when listening through a cycle, defaulting instead to numerical/chronological order. I must say I liked the diversity of this order - jumping from era to era. 

Absolutely loving this.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cantata BWV 37, Wer Da Glaubet Und Getauft Wird*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## prlj

Red Terror said:


>


They look like they're off to help Frodo get the ring to the fires of Mordor!


----------



## eljr

*A Meditation*

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


> As with all of The Sixteen’s releases, this new one manages to magically bridge the old and the new with ingenuity and complete integrity...A generous programme both in length and breadth and... — Gramophone Magazine, August 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* COR16191
*Label:* Coro
*Length:* 78 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
August 2022
Editor's Choice


----------



## Georgieva

Bach. Cello Suites


----------



## Hogwash

Checked this out from the local lending library after listening to the 2022 BBC Proms version conducted by Wigglesworth:


----------



## Malx

Only time for one work today - streamed.
*Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, François-Xavier Roth.*

First listen to this recording - I enjoyed it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..








Fryderyk Chopin, Franz Liszt, Shura Cherkassky - Shura Cherkassky: The Last of the Great Piano Romantics, Volume 2 - Amazon.com Music


Fryderyk Chopin, Franz Liszt, Shura Cherkassky - Shura Cherkassky: The Last of the Great Piano Romantics, Volume 2 - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 03] Felix Mendelssohn - [2010] Symphonies 3 & 4 (Wiener Phil., Dohnanyi)*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745): Requiem for Elector Friedrich August I in D, ZWV.46 (1733) and the Officium defunctorum ZWV.47, as recorded in 2010 by Collegium 1704 & Collegium Vocale 1704, conducted by Václav Luks. Contrary to what the titles might suggest, I find these works not depressing at all.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various chamber and orchestral works
part fourteen of fourteen for the rest of today.

Sonata for four horns (1952):









Sonata for bass tuba and piano (1955):

with Mario Barsotti (tba.) and Massimiliano Damerini (pf.)









Octet for clarinet, bassoon, horn, violin, two
violas, cello and double bass (1957-58):









_Pittsburgh Symphony_ for orchestra (1958):
_March_ [_über den alten "Schweizerton"_] for orchestra (1960):

with the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra/Werner Andreas Albert









Organ Concerto (1962-63):


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Only time for one work today - streamed.
> *Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, François-Xavier Roth.*
> 
> First listen to this recording - I enjoyed it.


I've read good things about this performance, from many sources. I already have M3 and M4 is on pre-order. Being a bit of a completist, I suspect I'll end up acquiring this one too!


----------



## Merl

After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him (The Moody Blues) and a few others. However, I also had to listen to Beethoven's 7th as hearing the presto on a cheesy compilation album he had (done really badly, btw) was where my CM journey started. Only fitting that Boyd and his Manchester players do it justice. It's been an emotional day. Bye Dad. X


----------



## Manxfeeder

Merl said:


> After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him.


 I'm so sorry for your loss. And what a nice tribute to his memory.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Merl said:


> After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him (The Moody Blues) and a few others. However, I also had to listen to Beethoven's 7th as hearing the presto on a cheesy compilation album he had (done really badly, btw) was where my CM journey started. Only fitting that Boyd and his Manchester players do it justice. Bye Dad. X


Our deepest sympathies to you and your family - We reflect the best parts of our parents thanks to the loving way they raised us. Take comfort in your memories as you grieve.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

A work of love


----------



## eljr

*Perspectives*

Third Coast Percussion, Flutronix

*Release Date:* 13th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* CDR90000210
*Label:* Cedille
*Length:* 74 minutes


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Chilham

Merl said:


> After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him (The Moody Blues) and a few others. However, I also had to listen to Beethoven's 7th as hearing the presto on a cheesy compilation album he had (done really badly, btw) was where my CM journey started. Only fitting that Boyd and his Manchester players do it justice. It's been an emotional day. Bye Dad. X


Sorry for your loss, Merl.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Merl said:


> After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him (The Moody Blues) and a few others. However, I also had to listen to Beethoven's 7th as hearing the presto on a cheesy compilation album he had (done really badly, btw) was where my CM journey started. Only fitting that Boyd and his Manchester players do it justice. It's been an emotional day. Bye Dad. X


I'm so sorry to hear of your loss Merl. I do hope he passed peacefully and I give my condolences and heartfelt sympathises to you and yours.....


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Parry: Overture to an unwritten Tragedy, English Suite, Bridal March (The Birds) and Lady Radnor's Suite. LSO and LPO for The Birds. Cond. Boult. Lyrita.


----------



## Bkeske

Merl said:


> After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him (The Moody Blues) and a few others. However, I also had to listen to Beethoven's 7th as hearing the presto on a cheesy compilation album he had (done really badly, btw) was where my CM journey started. Only fitting that Boyd and his Manchester players do it justice. It's been an emotional day. Bye Dad. X


 Deepest sympathies to you and your family. It’s really tough to lose your father, mine has been gone for 20 years now, and even though we didn’t see ‘eye to eye’ all the time over the years, to this day I wish I could pick up the phone to get his opinion on one of many things I’m going through or dealing with, or to simply say ‘hi’. Best to you.


----------



## eljr

*Cevanne Horrocks-Hopayian: Welcome Party*

Cevanne Horrocks-Hopayian, Ziazan, Trish Clowes, Tim Giles, Members of the LSO, Jon Hargreaves


> Inspired by the composer’s time in residence at LSO Soundhub, this collection of works is wide-ranging, dynamic and utterly unique. The album encompasses acoustic and electronic textures, eastern... — BBC Music Magazine, February 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 26th Nov 2021
*Catalogue No:* NMCD268
*Label:* NMC
*Length:* 58 minutes


----------



## eljr

Merl said:


> After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him (The Moody Blues) and a few others. However, I also had to listen to Beethoven's 7th as hearing the presto on a cheesy compilation album he had (done really badly, btw) was where my CM journey started. Only fitting that Boyd and his Manchester players do it justice. It's been an emotional day. Bye Dad. X



sorry for your loss


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sharon Bezaly - Nordic Spell


Sharon Bezaly - Nordic Spell. BIS: BISCD1499. Buy CD or download online. Sharon Bezaly (flute) Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Osmo Vanska, Bernhardur Wilkinson, Christian Lindberg



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## haziz

Merl said:


> After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him (The Moody Blues) and a few others. However, I also had to listen to Beethoven's 7th as hearing the presto on a cheesy compilation album he had (done really badly, btw) was where my CM journey started. Only fitting that Boyd and his Manchester players do it justice. It's been an emotional day. Bye Dad. X



I am sorry for your loss. Condolences. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time. Losing a parent is never easy.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'*
_
Paris Conservatoire Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti_
Recorded: 1956-05-23
Recording Venue: La Maison de la Mutualité, Paris

As recommended by MBHaub. This is my first time listening to this particular recording of one of my favorite symphonies.


----------



## prlj

Consider this some "pregaming" as I prepare for a thorough listen-through of the Solti Cycle in a few days...So I'm spinning this tonight to remind myself of the "state of the art" of _Ring_ recordings prior to Vienna/Solti.

(Also re-reading John Culshaw's excellent book, _Ring Resounding._)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Symphony


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn:* Symphonies No. 21 in A major, No. 22 in E-flat major "Philosopher", No. 23 in G major, No. 24 in D major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer 

Reviews of this cycle (recorded between 1987 and 2001) have noted that the more recently recorded symphonies are noticeably better performed and recorded, and this is something I can confirm. Nonetheless, still a highly worthwhile set especially for the price! There's no doubt of the quality of the repertoire; even the earliest Haydn symphonies are wonderful and memorable.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Hogwash

I’m listening to this recent live performance of Samuel Coleridge-Taylor’s Danse Negre thanks to the knowledge of talk classical user mbhaub. Also streaming various older versions of Danse among other works by Samuel.


----------



## SanAntone

Just finished up with this one -


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Anton Bruckner

Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm*


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Bourdon

Merl said:


> After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him (The Moody Blues) and a few others. However, I also had to listen to Beethoven's 7th as hearing the presto on a cheesy compilation album he had (done really badly, btw) was where my CM journey started. Only fitting that Boyd and his Manchester players do it justice. It's been an emotional day. Bye Dad. X


sorry for your loss Merl


----------



## sAmUiLc

a few CDs at a time


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Antonio Salieri

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert



Salieri: Angiolina, ossia Il matrimonio per sussuro: Overture
Salieri: Overture to 'Cublai, gran kan de' Tartari'
Salieri: Overture to 'Falstaff, ossia Le tre burle'
Salieri: Overture to 'La locandiera'
Salieri: Sinfonia ‘Il giorno onomastico' in D Major
Salieri: Sinfonia Veneziana in D major
Salieri: Twenty-six Variations on 'La follia di Spagna'


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## Art Rock

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Complete String Quartets (Takács Quartet, Decca, 9 CD's)*

Moving on to Ludwig for my early morning string quartet routine. I have opted for this complete set (the other one I have is a Frankencycle by the Kodaly [1-6] and Quartetto Italiano [7-16]). Today the first CD, the first three string quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Godard: Symphony No. 2, Trois Morceaux & Symphonie gothique

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, David Reiland


----------



## sAmUiLc

a few symphonies at a time


----------



## tortkis

Busoni: Piano Music Vol. 9 - Wolf Harden (Naxos)


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: The Isle of the Dead - Symphonic Poem, Op. 29


Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy
Recorded: 1983-01-10
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. 


Art Rock said:


> my early morning string quartet routine


... similar here:

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

String Quartet No. 4 C major KV 157 (Milano Quartet No. 3)
String Quartet No. 5 F major KV 158 (Milano Quartet No. 4)*

Hagen Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Heinrich Biber* (1644-1704): *Missa Salisburgensis* (1682), as recorded in 2015 by La Capella Reial de Cataluna and Le Concert des Nations, conducted by Jordi Savall. Gorgeously over-the-top wall-of-sound. And this was even before Bach. People must have been shocked back then.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Beethoven - Symphonies 4 and 8
Gielen/SWR SO









Gould - West Point Symphony
Hovhaness - Symphony 4
Giannini - Symphony 3
Fennell, Roller/Eastman Wind Ensemble









Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmelites
Dervaux/Orchestre de l’Opera de Paris; Duval, Crespin, Scharley, Gorr, Berton, Depraz, Finel, Railland









Schuman - Symphonies 3 and 8, Symphony for Strings
Bernstein/NY Phil









Tchaikovsky - String Quartets 2 and 3
Borodin Quartet


----------



## Montarsolo

Starting the day with Georges Onslow, String Quintets 20 & 26, Elan Quintet.










Last night, alone, in the dark, listening to music for a while. Nice. Listened to this:


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Il viaggio a Reims

Katia Ricciarelli (Madame Cortese), Lucia Valentini Terrani (Marchesa Melibea), Lella Cuberli (Contessa di Folleville), Cecilia Gasdia (Corinna), Francisco Araiza (Conte di Libenskof), Samuel Ramey (Lord Sidney), Ruggero Raimondi (Don Profondo)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chilham

Debussy: Etudes
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet









Debussy: Syrinx
Emmanuel Pahud









Debussy: L'Isle Joyeuse
Stephen Hough


----------



## Malx

Merl said:


> After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him (The Moody Blues) and a few others. However, I also had to listen to Beethoven's 7th as hearing the presto on a cheesy compilation album he had (done really badly, btw) was where my CM journey started. Only fitting that Boyd and his Manchester players do it justice. It's been an emotional day. Bye Dad. X


My thoughts are with you at this sad time.

I'm playing the disc that my parents bought me from a short list one Christmas when I was a newbe to classical music. It always brings back fond memories, i'm sure your music will do the same for you.


----------



## 13hm13

> Merl said:
> After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him (The Moody Blues) and a few others. However, I also had to listen to Beethoven's 7th as hearing the presto on a cheesy compilation album he had (done really badly, btw) was where my CM journey started. Only fitting that Boyd and his Manchester players do it justice. It's been an emotional day. Bye Dad. X


The final movement of Barber Symph 1 is how I would wrap up a life in a few minutes. Start somber and mellow ... and end with ... well, hard to convey with words ... that's what music if for ...


----------



## 13hm13

Telemann: Water Music / 3 Concertos


----------



## sAmUiLc

on CD-R, copied from my LP collection

I liked it better than Previn/LSO so loved by Gramophone magazine. Ultimately though, it is the distant 2nd to Svetlanov on Canyon Classics. Still I like it a lot.


----------



## 13hm13

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy / Schuman*, Piston* – Schuman: Symphony No. 6 / Piston: Symphony No. 4


----------



## Montarsolo

Brahms 1, RCO, Chailly. Brahms was 43 when he composed it, I'm 43 when I listen to it.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Liza Lim*

Extinction Events and Dawn Chorus (2018)
Axis Mundi (2013)
Songs Found in Dreams (2005)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Some lovely stuff on this recording :


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov CD 3


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos No. 1, No. 2, No. 3, Concert Fantasia in G major, Solitude Op 73 No 6, None but the lonely heart Op 6 No 6 (Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä, Stephen Hough, Hyperion, 2 CD's)*

The fiftieth edition of the acclaimed Hyperion Romantic Piano Concerts series is a double album dedicated to Tchaikovsky. The famous first concerto was never one of my favourites, and my appreciation has only gone down with time - although I do like the third movement. The coupling on the first CD is the much less famous Concert Fantasia in G major, which I actually like a lot more. These are live recordings, which you only notice once the applause starts. It also explains why there are two unrelated short pieces transcribed by Hough - I assume they were encores in the concert.

On the second CD we have the two other numbered concertos, which have been obscured by the ever popular first, and which I think are far more interesting. Once more, live renditions. There are two interesting bonus tracks, the second movement of the second concerto in two arrangements: a severely cut version by Siloti, and a recent one by Hough.


----------



## prlj

Saw a recommendation for these in another thread, so I thought I'd toss this on while I do my morning crossword. Really enjoying this so far. I love the addition of the double bass to the standard quartet setting.


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Brandenburg concertos 1,2 & 3


----------



## Georgieva

*Mahler: Symphonies Nos. 1, 5, 6, 9 & Lieder (Remastered)*

Dame Janet Baker, Hallé Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Berliner Philharmoniker & Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## Georgieva

Only for true Mahler' fans
№6


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Brandenburg concertos 4,5 & 6


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, : Tone Poems

Strauss, R: Don Quixote, Op. 35


Kurt Reher (cello), Jan Hlinka (viola)
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta
Recorded: 1973-04-02
Recording Venue: Royce Hall, University Of California, Los Angeles (U.C.L.A.)

Present from my neighbour, saved from being brought to sell in the second-hand shop


----------



## elgar's ghost

First and foremost, my condolences to Merl...

Continuing with Paul Hindemith - various keyboard works 
part one of two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Drei wunderschöne Mädchen im Schwarzwald_
- eight waltzes for piano duet op.6 (1916):
_Rag Time_ _(wohltemperiert)_ for orchestra WoO,
arr. for piano duet WoO (1921):
_Mathis der Maler_ - symphony for orchestra,
arr. for piano duet (1934):









_(4) Tanzstücke_ for piano op.19 (1920):
_Danz der Holzpuppen_ [_Dance of the Wooden Dolls_] for
orchestra, from the Christmas fairy tale _Tuttifäntchen_
WoO, arr. for piano WoO (1922):
_Suite: 1922_ for piano op.26 (1922):
_Klaviermusik 1. Tiel - Übung in drei Stücken_ [_Piano Music 
part one - Exercise in Three Pieces_] op.37 (1924-26):









_Kleine Klaviermusik (Leichte Fünftonstucke)_ op.45 no.4,
from _Sing und Spielmusik für Liebhaber und 
Musikfreunde_ for piano op.45 (1928-29):









Piano Sonata no.1 (1936):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1936):
Piano Sonata no.3 (1936):


----------



## Rogerx

Nikolai Medtner - Piano Music Volume 2

Hamish Milne (piano)



Medtner: Sonata in E minor, Op. 25 No. 2 'Night Wind'
Medtner: Sonata Triad, Op. 11


----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him (The Moody Blues) and a few others. However, I also had to listen to Beethoven's 7th as hearing the presto on a cheesy compilation album he had (done really badly, btw) was where my CM journey started. Only fitting that Boyd and his Manchester players do it justice. It's been an emotional day. Bye Dad. X


My deepest condolences, Merl. I hope it was a peaceful passing but also know that that would still not make it easier for those he leaves behind. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Bourdon

Josquin and his contempories

The Binchois Consort Andrew Kirkman

A very fine recording


----------



## Baxi

Merl said:


> After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him (The Moody Blues) and a few others. However, I also had to listen to Beethoven's 7th as hearing the presto on a cheesy compilation album he had (done really badly, btw) was where my CM journey started. Only fitting that Boyd and his Manchester players do it justice. It's been an emotional day. Bye Dad. X


I'm so sorry for your loss. Condolence


----------



## Baxi

*Dmitri Shostakovich
Piano Concerto No.1 & 2 • Piano Sonata No. 2
Elisabeth Leonskaja, piano
The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra
Hugh Wolff
(1993)*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Merl said:


> After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him (The Moody Blues) and a few others. However, I also had to listen to Beethoven's 7th as hearing the presto on a cheesy compilation album he had (done really badly, btw) was where my CM journey started. Only fitting that Boyd and his Manchester players do it justice. It's been an emotional day. Bye Dad. X


My heartfelt condolences to you and the family @Merl . Nice tribute.


----------



## Montarsolo

prlj said:


> View attachment 172942
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a recommendation for these in another thread, so I thought I'd toss this on while I do my morning crossword. Really enjoying this so far. I love the addition of the double bass to the standard quartet setting.


I'm glad you can appreciate it! I bought this recording on CD during my lunch break .


----------



## Rogerx

Florence Price: Violin Concertos

Er-Gene Kahng

Ryan Cockerham

Cockerham: Before, It was Golden
Price, F: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D
Price, F: Violin Concerto No. 2


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Moritz Moszkowski* (1854-1925): various piano works, as recorded by Etsuko Hirose in 2019. I think Moritz would have been delighted.


----------



## Chilham

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2
Osmo Vanska, Minnesota Orchestra


----------



## Montarsolo

Yesterday I tried to listen to some unknown composers or music unknown to me. That was quite unsatisfactory. It made me restless. That's why I set up this vinyl record that I recently bought for 1 euro. Back to the classics. This music rebalanced my yin and yang. Played a few times now.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sbmonty

Glazunov: Violin Concerto In A Minor, Op. 82
Jascha Heifetz; Walter Hendl; RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Montarsolo




----------



## Floeddie

*Archangelo Corelli: Concerto Grossos Op. 6, Nos. 7-12
*


----------



## Enthusiast

The first two discs - symphonies 83-85 and 87.


----------



## Vasks

_Four by Franz_

*Haydn - Overture to "L'Infedelta delusa" (Huss/Koch)
Haydn - Piano Sonata No. 34 in D, Hob.XVI:33 (McCabe/London)
Haydn - String Quartet No. 33 in D, Op. 33, No. 6 (Kodaly/Naxos)
Haydn - Piano Trio in G, Hob.XIV:6 (Beaux Arts/Philips)*


----------



## Bourdon

Haydn

No.58-60

I have this large box with the symphonies, take up quite a bit of space.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach- Benjamin Appl (baritone)

Concerto Köln


Bach, J S: Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV99 'Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan': Er ist mein Licht, mein Leben
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV159 'Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem': Aria: Es ist vollbracht
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV194 'Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest': Was des Höchsten Glanz erfüllt
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV214 'Tönet, ihr Pauken': Kron und Preis gekrönter Damen
Bach, J S: Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')


----------



## HerbertNorman

Tchaikovsky - Symphonies 1 & 2 - Vasily Petrenko and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Georgieva

In 1911 the Pathé Company began an ambitious project to record complete operas in French. Precisely this series includes eleven complete operas and preserves the unique French style of singing, a tradition that is sadly lost today. I find Gounod's Faust is very interesting. 
The role of Marguerite is beautifully sung by Jeanne Campredon.
This is the first complete recording of *Faust* sung in French. What an eclectic, don't you think?










"Auf strenges Ordnen, raschen Fleiß
Erfolgt der allerschönste Preis;
Dass sich das Werk vollende,
Genügt ein Geist für tausend Hände." – Faust II,


----------



## Eramire156

Last night's concert at Santa Fe Chamber Festival an all Schubert concert, our final concert of the festival.

*SCHUBERT *
_*Allegretto in C Minor, D. 915

SCHUBERT 
Sonata in A Minor for Cello and Piano, D. 821, Arpeggione

SCHUBERT 
String Quintet in C Major, D. 956
*_
*Haochen Zhang, 
Martin Beaver
Leila Josefowicz
Paul Neubauer
Paul Watkins
Peter Wiley*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Antheil:The Complete works for String Quartet. String Quartets 1-3. Six little string pierces for String Quartet. Del Sol String Quartet. Other Minds records. First listen, knew of him, as a minor character hanging around Paris in the 20s with the likes of Joyce, Hemingway worth a punt.


----------



## Montarsolo

Vinyl record from my youth. I went to high school by bus. A temporary shop appeared near the bus stop where everything supposedly cost a guilder (say 1 dollar). There were several new vinyl records with classical music, all Supraphon). I think I bought them all. This one was one of them. Still love it.


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> Haydn
> 
> No.58-60
> 
> I have this large box with the symphonies, take up quite a bit of space.


Looks like they are in individual jewel cases


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm still working my way through this set. I was a little disappointed by his 3 (after a very promising start) and found his 4 a bit ordinary but it isn't exactly a chore to keep going. I enjoyed 5 and 6 a lot.


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin & Medtner: Piano Concertos

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> Looks like they are in individual jewel cases


That's right.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Poulenc:Chamber Music. Piano: Roge, flute:Gallois, oboe:Bourgue, clarinet: Portal, bassoon:Wallez and horn:Cazalet. London.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various keyboard works part two of two,
while making occasional checks on my defrosting fridge.
Oh, the thrill of it all... 

Organ Sonata no.1 (1937):
Organ Sonata no.2 (1937):
Organ Sonata no.3 (1938):









Sonata for piano duet (1938):
Sonata for two pianos (1942):









_Ludus tonalis_ [_Tonal Play_] - 'studies in counterpoint,
tonal organisation and piano playing' (1942):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Weill, Suite from The Three Penny Opera*

This brings back memories of my college days, when I had no problem driving 120 miles round trip every weekend to play in the orchestra pit for things like this without getting paid.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## abrygida

F.Schubert - Moment Musical No.3 in F minor


----------



## Bourdon

Haydn

Symphony No.89,88 & Sinfonia concertante


----------



## Rogerx

The Mad Lover

Theotime Langlois de Swarte (violin), Thomas Dunford (lute)



Matteis the Younger: Alia Fantasia
Matteis the Elder: Diverse Bizzarie Sopra La Vecchia Sarabanda O Pur Ciaconna
Matteis the Younger: Fantasia, con discretione
Matteis the Elder: Suite in G with continuo
Purcell, D: Sonata sesta for violino solo
Purcell: Prelude, ZN773

Last one for today.


----------



## Malx

After a long overdue clearing out and tidying of two cupboards then a run to the local tip (Mrs Malx now smiling again).

*Sibelius, Symphonies Nos 6 & 7 - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Paavo Berglund.

Edited To Add Symphony 6








*


----------



## OCEANE

Played suites 2, 4 & 6


----------



## Enthusiast

Gardner's (and Sara Jakubiak's) Schoenberg


----------



## OCEANE

This CD bought many many years ago is nothing close to master musical pieces but I play it a lot and even regularly.... 
Beautiful lute music & singing captured by the best sound quality of Dorian Recording.


----------



## Baxi

*Luigi Cherubini
Messe solennelle Nr. 2 d-Moll
Coburn/ Kallisch/ Thompson/ Will
Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart
Bach-Collegium Stuttgart
Helmuth Rilling
(1992)*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Sergei Prokofiev* (1891-1953): Complete piano sonatas, as recorded by Boris Berman in 2015.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mozart, Symphony No. 25.

This is a cheap download from Supraphon, and I've been dithering about it for a few months. I'm listening on Spotify. Mozart's 25th is played with vigor but also musicality.


----------



## Enthusiast

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 172954
> 
> 
> *Sergei Prokofiev* (1891-1953): Complete piano sonatas, as recorded by Boris Berman in 2015.


I may be imagining it but there was a time when Prokofiev records often had an apparently painted portrait of the composer, something you rarely see for other composers who worked after the camera became available. I wonder why?


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Prokofiev: Piano Concertos 1 and 3. Piano: Kissin. Cond. Abbado. Berliner Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon.


----------



## Georgieva

Bach: Les Suites pour violoncelle seul
Jean-Guihen Queyras (2007)

Recommended


----------



## deangelisj35

Merl said:


> After losing my dad this morning, I played a few pieces of music that meant so much to him (The Moody Blues) and a few others. However, I also had to listen to Beethoven's 7th as hearing the presto on a cheesy compilation album he had (done really badly, btw) was where my CM journey started. Only fitting that Boyd and his Manchester players do it justice. It's been an emotional day. Bye Dad. X


So sorry for your loss. When my mom passed away, music provided much consolation for me, particularly Nico's rendition of "The Fairest of the Seasons."


----------



## Malx

Playing around with Foobar, a recent download, and after mucking about (technical term) with files a skill I really don't possess I have managed to relocate and play this set that I thought was lost.

*Beethoven, String Quartet No 59/1 'Rasumosky' - Vegh Quartet.*
Hi-fi sound it isn't but the mono sound is clear enough if a little boxy but very far from unlistenable.


----------



## Georgieva

What a joy to hear the deep musicianship of Grigory Sokolov and his so deep interpreting. Sokolov's sensitive and heartfelt performance clearly deserves a place among true masters.
And yes, this is live record so the main sound is far from perfect. But truly excellent performance of this monumental work.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Direct-to-disc: The ultimate analog experience! I enjoyed these two guitar recordings this morning.


----------



## SanAntone

*Wagner*: _Lohengrin_ (1962)
Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Enthusiast

Some chamber music for the early evening.










*Carter

Trilogy For Oboe and Harp*
1 I. Bariolage 7:41
2 II. Inner Song 6:37
3 III. Immer Neu 4:58

*Quintet For Piano and Winds*
4 Allegro 11:03
5 Tranquillo - Stesso tempo - 4:48
6 Tempo primo 7:16

*Veress

Sonatine for Oboe, Clarinet and Bassoon*
7 I. Allegro giocoso 2:15
8 II. Andante - Allegretto - Tempo I 3:54
9 III. Grave - Allegrissimo 3:08

*Diptych*
10 I 6:04
11 II 3:49

*Holliger
Quintet For Piano And Four Wind Players* 14:22


----------



## vincula

Andor Foldes. One of the greatest who does get bypass very often when discussing great masters of the keyboard. 










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Leo Ornstein* (1895-2002): Various piano works, performed by Arsentiy Kharitonov, recorded in 2012. 
This composer lived to be 106 years old. Do we know of any composer who lived longer?


----------



## Bourdon

Anton Webern


----------



## Knorf

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 172921
> 
> 
> a few CDs at a time


I have no idea who this. I have no idea what this is. I have no idea what it is you're listening to. I also feel no motivation to bother looking it up to find out. If you're not motivated to share any meaningful information, why should I care?

Honestly, this sort of post appears often in this thread. Why? I dont get it. Aren't people aware there are vision-impaired visitors to this forum, who rely on text to speech? That some people have images turned off in their browser because of data d/l limits? Or that even if neither situation applies, a post like this is still sharing basically nothing?

Why bother posting here at all,_ if you don't want to actually share?_

(Related question, who is clicking "like" for these anti-sharing posts? And why?!)

Or maybe this is the way after all! Yeah! Let's totally obfuscate what we're listening to in a thread that's dedicated to and all about sharing what you're listening to! Fight the power!

Here's what I'm listening to. "A few CDs at a time."


----------



## 13hm13

Vaughan Williams* / Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Lynda Russell, Ladies Of The Bournemouth Symphony Chorus*, Kees Bakels – Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica" / Symphony No. 8


----------



## Knorf

Here's what I'm really listening to:

*Jean Sibelius: *Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Mäkelä

The Third Symphony is easily the symphony by Sibelius I have listened to the most. I've been borderline obsessed with it, and the Fourth, for a couple decades!

This particular recording has rapidly slipped to the top of my list of favorites. Undeniably thrilling, from beginning to end, it has such a remarkably intense and confident sense of direction, superb attention to detail, and truly glorious orchestral execution in fabulous recorded sound. I just love it!

ETA: I'm so taken with this performance now, I just listened to it twice, back to back. It's terrific, and my esteem for it grows with each listen!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Zander is a fine lecturer and a superb story-teller. There is a bonus CD with him lecturing in detail on how to conduct the symphony and some interesting story-telling mixed in.


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: *_In the Fen Country,_ Symphony in E minor (No. 6)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink

This symphony has been on my mind for a few days. Best listen to it again.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Knorf said:


> I have no idea who this. I have no idea what this is. I have no idea what it is you're listening to. I also feel no motivation to bother looking it up to find out. If you're not motivated to share any meaningful information, why should I care?
> 
> Honestly, this sort of post appears often in this thread. Why? I dont get it. Aren't people aware there are vision-impaired visitors to this forum, who rely on text to speech? That some people have images turned off in their browser because of data d/l limits? Or that even if neither situation applies, a post like this is still sharing basically nothing?
> 
> Why bother posting here at all,_ if you don't want to actually share?_
> 
> (Related question, who is clicking "like" for these anti-sharing posts? And why?!)
> 
> Or maybe this is the way after all! Yeah! Let's totally obfuscate what we're listening to in a thread that's dedicated to and all about sharing what you're listening to! Fight the power!
> 
> Here's what I'm listening to. "A few CDs at a time."


I don't feel obligated to provide the contents, even though most of times I try to find them online, since I have no intention of influencing anyone in any way. I am just responding to the the thread starter's question. It is up to the individual to search and find out the detail if interested, in my opinion. If not, then just look past my posts.


----------



## Manxfeeder

sAmUiLc said:


> Zander is a fine lecturer and a superb story-teller. There is a bonus CD with him lecturing in detail on how to conduct the symphony and some interesting story-telling mixed in.


One of my favorite moments of this recording is, when it ends, there is complete silence, like for a few moments the audience is not able to respond.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Manxfeeder said:


> One of my favorite moments of this recording is, when it ends, there is complete silence, like for a few moments the audience is not able to respond.


It became a trend. A few moments grew to almost a minute many times. Excessive in my opinion even though applauding before the last note completely dies down is annoying. I remember one Ashkenazy piano recital in that initially he expected the audience to wait till the very end, but it didn't happen first couple of times. Afterwards he just zipped through, when each piece done got up immediately. He didn't play any encore.


----------



## Knorf

sAmUiLc said:


> I don't feel obligated to provide the contents, even though most of times I try to find them online, since I have no intention of influencing anyone in any way. I am just responding to the the thread starter's question. It is up to the individual to search and find out the detail if interested, in my opinion. If not, then just look past my posts.


Certainly, there are no thread rules that state you should provide text to accompany a picture of the album art or box set you're listening to. I never stated otherwise.

But, I mean, sheesh? First of all I don't understand posting here if you're unwilling to share meaningful, informative details about what you're listening to (I mean, what's the point otherwise?), but, beyond that, providing a little text for those who surely need it is hardly much of an imposition to a reasonable person.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> I have no idea who this. I have no idea what this is. I have no idea what it is you're listening to. I also feel no motivation to bother looking it up to find out. If you're not motivated to share any meaningful information, why should I care?
> 
> Honestly, this sort of post appears often in this thread. Why? I dont get it. Aren't people aware there are vision-impaired visitors to this forum, who rely on text to speech? That some people have images turned off in their browser because of data d/l limits? Or that even if neither situation applies, a post like this is still sharing basically nothing?
> 
> Why bother posting here at all,_ if you don't want to actually share?_
> 
> (Related question, who is clicking "like" for these anti-sharing posts? And why?!)
> 
> Or maybe this is the way after all! Yeah! Let's totally obfuscate what we're listening to in a thread that's dedicated to and all about sharing what you're listening to! Fight the power!
> 
> Here's what I'm listening to. "A few CDs at a time."


Knorf doesn't take prisoners!

On a serious note, I agree that some supporting information should be given with posts. There are a few people who put a fair bit about the recordings when they post and I really enjoy reading what they say (including yours Knorf).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Waldstein Sonata*

I respect Arrau, but I don't think he gets the first movement of the Waldstein. It is based on rhythmic drive, so it should keep a sense of momentum; he instead chooses to romanticize it in the second theme with rubatos, and it affects the overall structure. Okay, maybe that's just my preference. The second movement reflects a sense of transcendence, and the third movement is interesting, especially the way he emphasizes the arpeggios by holding down the damper pedal.


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> On a serious note, I agree that some supporting information should be given with posts. There are a few people who put a fair bit about the recordings when they post and I really enjoy reading what they say (including yours Knorf).


Of course, in my case, just seeing a box of Samson François recordings is enough for me to inhale suddenly, clutch my shrinking wallet, and lament that I don't suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> On a serious note, I agree that some supporting information should be given with posts. There are a few people who put a fair bit about the recordings when they post and I really enjoy reading what they say (including yours Knorf).


Thanks for your kind words. The feeling is mutual, by the way. And I agree: impressions of current listening, subjective or objective, are usually of significant interest, in my opinion. I admit I'm not always inclined to write anything beyond basic information myself, and I don't assume others should be, either, but I do appreciate it when they are.

In any case, it doesn't seem unreasonable to suggest at minimum that including text with the composer, composition, and performer information is worthwhile, even a summary, at least to be considerate.



Manxfeeder said:


> Of course, in my case, just seeing a box of Samson François recordings is enough for me to inhale suddenly, clutch my shrinking wallet, and lament that I don't suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune.


Argh! Now I feel compelled to look this person up. 

N.B. it didn't take much. Just Manxfeeder's passionate response would do!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Knorf said:


> Certainly, there are no thread rules that state you should provide text to accompany a picture of the album art or box set you're listening to. I never stated otherwise.
> 
> But, I mean, sheesh? First of all I don't understand posting here if you're unwilling to share meaningful, informative details about what you're listening to (I mean, what's the point otherwise?), but, beyond that, providing a little text for those who surely need it is hardly much of an imposition to a reasonable person.


Perhaps I am not a reasonable person. Also you were talking about impaired persons, but do you know if I am impaired myself or if so in what way or how much? I ain't broadcasting my personal issues here. Let's just say I am not that nice to be in that kind of service mood. You do it your way, let me do it my way. Everyone has different reason/motivation for doing things and that should be good enough.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## HenryPenfold

*Sibelius* - Symphony No. 7
New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein
Recorded March 28th 1960 & October 12th 1965
Label: Sony
Performance duration - 22 minutes, 49 seconds

This is one of my favourite performances of Sibelius 7. Lenny's direction is incredibly intense, but the music's architecture does not suffer one bit; in fact Lenny absolutely masters the many gear-changes and totally delivers the musical integrity of this relatively short, but extremely powerful work.

The New York Philharmonic have not shaved for two days, not wearing a tie and I swear they have a bottle of bourbon next to their boots by the chair - they are totally up for Lenny's intense and challenging vision of this performance....

When looking up the info on the recording I was surprised to see that it was recorded in '60 and '65. I'd never realised that before.

*EDIT*: I'm about to listen a third time, back to back!


----------



## eljr

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas & Variations (Live)*

Jacqueline du Pré (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 9029621951
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 2 hours 21 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Carlos Chávez: *_Los cuatro soles _ ("The Four Suns"), ballet
Ambrosian Singers
London Symphony Orchestra, Carlos Chávez

Terrific music that deserves far wider recognition!


----------



## Chilham

Doing a bit of a, "Contrast and compare" with two of the more highly recommended modern interpretations. My first exposure to this piece was Perlman/Leinsdorf/Boston Symphony Orchestra.









Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Daniel Barenboim, Staatskapelle Berlin, Lisa Batiashvili

Compared to Batiashvilli, very pleasant though it is, and without the background 'hiss' of Perlman's recording, Tetslaff seems to have a more individualistic approach. I'm only five minutes in but I rather like it. He's caused me to pause writing this post several times already. Lovely stuff.









Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Robin Ticciati, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Christian Tetzlaff


----------



## premont

vincula said:


> Andor Foldes. One of the greatest who does get bypass very often when discussing great masters of the keyboard.
> 
> View attachment 172961
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


His recorded legacy isn't that great, but I would particularly recommend his Beethoven and Bartok recordings which fortunately have been rereleased by Australian Eloquence. My first acquaintance with Foldes was at a "Torsdagskoncert" in the 1960es himself both playing and conducting LvB's piano concerto I and symphony VII. It was a surprisingly energetic and dancing performance of the symphony.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

Stunning playing but not great sound.


----------



## Chilham

Looks like there's a whole bunch of April 2022 joiners trying to press Knorf's buttons. 

Seriously though, I thought there was an established guideline about posting composer and performers in addition to the pic.


----------



## Yabetz

Oops, seeing above: Kurt Weill, _Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny; _Lotte Lenya, North German Radio Chorus; cond. Wilhelm Brückner-Rüggeberg


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Johannes Brahms

Serenade No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Serenade No. 2 in A major, Op. 16

Silke-Thora Matthies and Christian Kohn, piano*

I'm so glad Naxos boxed this great series of Brahms' arrangements of his own works for piano four hands and two pianos. I would recommend this set to ardent fans of the composer, and I've taken great pleasure in hearing his different versions of familiar works.


----------



## eljr

*Elle*

Angèle Dubeau (violin), La Pietà (early music ensemble)


> This Canadian group, led by Dubeau, always delivers the goods, with accessible and wide-ranging programmes. Marking 25 years, Elle brings together works by women composers both familiar and unsung,... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 11th Feb 2022
*Catalogue No:* AN28754
*Label:* Analekta
*Length:* 52 minutes


----------



## Shaughnessy

Knorf said:


> Argh! Now I feel compelled to look this person up.
> 
> N.B. it didn't take much. Just Manxfeeder's passionate response would do!


The sudden interest in Samson François may be traced to a recent series of postings in another forum.

This box was released almost two years ago and drew little to no response until it recently went on sale for approximately 90 US dollars at Presto Music and for some reason it immediately became a "must buy".

Here's some of the promo material - 

"Samson François was a true poet of the piano. A brilliant, inspired pianist especially identified with the music of Chopin, Debussy and Ravel, he played with both the proverbial clarity of the French school and a visceral immediacy and spontaneity. Charismatic, sometimes provocative, and numbering jazz among his passions, he achieved celebrity status – notably in France and Japan. 

This 55-disc box set marks 50 years since the death, on 22 October 1970 at the age of just 46, of the French pianist (and composer) Samson François.

François himself said that a pianist “should never sound under any obligation to play the next note,” or feel constrained by barlines. Gramophone magazine has noted the “strange and alluring genius” of his playing, describing it as “alive with personal magic” and sharing “every imaginative possibility”.

Samson François’ life was colourful, even dramatic. He was born in Frankfurt in 1924 to a French family that moved from country to country, and he often took a creative approach to his own biography. A charismatic, sometimes provocative figure, he achieved celebrity status, notably in France and Japan, and was renowned for his charm and eloquence. His lifestyle was idiosyncratic and undisciplined. A heavy smoker and drinker, he liked to stay up all night, often in jazz clubs. In 1968 he suffered a heart attack on stage, dying two years later."

Others here would be in a better position than I would to provide commentary on the validity of any of the above in regards to the music itself however I do feel certain that I probably would have thoroughly enjoyed his company as that combination of - "colorful, even dramatic" - "idiosyncratic and undisciplined" - "provocative" - coupled with staying up all night in jazz clubs sounds like kind of a hoot... until, of course, you need to hire an attorney, find someone willing to bail you out of jail, pay for everything that you and Samson broke in a drunken frenzy of mayhem, and deal with a hangover so profound in its intensity that you're convinced that the only cure is to actually sever your own head..


----------



## Merl

I'm really enjoying reconnecting with Kabelevsky's quartets. The Stenhammar Quartet have a really good way with these quartets and CPO give them the appropriate sound.


----------



## Knorf

Chilham said:


> Seriously though, I thought there was an established guideline about posting composer and performers in addition to the pic.


Not as far as I know, though I'm willing to be corrected. This isn't the first time the subject has come up. If there is a written guideline, it's never enforced by the mods.

Regardless of the thread rules, including text information about the linked picture is so obviously a decades-old best posting practice (admittedly, one made explicit elsewhere on the Internet, but perhaps never here on TC) that it is inevitable some posters of a certain disposition would reflexively oppose the idea immediately when it's brought up: "anyone with limited data or relying on text to speech can suck it" would seem to be a fair paraphrase of their stance.

Yet, since it seems to be not a rule...
🤷‍♂️

All I can say is, it seems to me the essential information is _composer/'composition/performer_, preferably in text, and the album art pic itself is the clearly optional bit. But a lot of posters treat this the other way around, and if the album art reveals almost no useful information about what they're listening to, "tough titty toenails!" But I still don't understand the point of bothering to post at all in that case.


----------



## SanAntone

I am interested in what people are listening to and I like scrolling down the screen and quickly seeing the album covers. I ignore posts with a lot of text. 

To each his own.


----------



## Knorf

SanAntone said:


> I am interested in what people are listening to and I like scrolling down the screen and quickly seeing the album covers. I ignore posts with a lot of text.
> 
> To each his own.


As for those who aren't like you, but who must rely on text to speech _because they're blind_, they can just suck it, am i rite?


----------



## SanAntone

I didn't know you were blind. Sorry.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

In other news:

*J. S. Bach: *Concertos for two or three harpsichords, in C minor BWV 1060, C major BWV 1061, C minor BWV 1062, D minor BWV 1063, and C major BWV 1064
Ensemble Parlando

Stylish, energetic yet always charming performances found here, yet I do wish they'd done a bit more with ornamentation. Still, I'd recommemd this.


----------



## Knorf

SanAntone said:


> I didn't know you were blind. Sorry.


[Sarcasm deleted]
This is a rather disappointing response. I'll just say that.


----------



## Bkeske

Another Bartók from this series arrived today. Some of these are really very nice…

Miklós Erdélyi conducts Bartók

Two Portraits, Op. 5 (1907-08)
Two Portraits, Op. 5 (1907-08)
Four Pieces For Orchestra, Op. 12 (1912)
The Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra
Hungaroton, Bartók Béla Complete Edition, I. Orchestral Music 3 1967


----------



## Klavierman

Knorf said:


> Not as far as I know, though I'm willing to be corrected. This isn't the first time the subject has come up. If there is a written guideline, it's never enforced by the mods.
> 
> Regardless of the thread rules, including text information about the linked picture is so obviously a decades-old best posting practice (admittedly, one made explicit elsewhere on the Internet, but perhaps never here on TC) that it is inevitable some posters of a certain disposition would reflexively oppose the idea immediately when it's brought up: "anyone with limited data or relying on text to speech can suck it" would seem to be a fair paraphrase of their stance.
> 
> Yet, since it seems to be not a rule...
> 🤷‍♂️
> 
> All I can say is, it seems to me the essential information is _composer/'composition/performer_, preferably in text, and the album art pic itself is the clearly optional bit. But a lot of posters treat this the other way around, and if the album art reveals almost no useful information about what they're listening to, "tough titty toenails!" But I still don't understand the point of bothering to post at all in that case.


Well, the title of the thread is “ Current Listening,” not “Current Listening to What, by Whom, Tell Us a Little About it, and What You Think About It.” 😀 Sometimes I’m in a hurry and just post the image, but if it’s obscure I try to say a little something about it.

What I don’t like are the arguments that pop up if someone disagrees with a person’s selection, so it’s just easier to simply post the cover and people can investigate on their own if it looks interesting. In the grand scheme of things, does it really matter if there’s a “better” performance? If one doesn’t like what someone else is enjoying, then just move along. (Unless those people get some perverse pleasure out criticizing others’ tastes. To me it’s plain pathetic.)


----------



## Yabetz

Well I haven't posted that many in this thread, but I've usually just included the album cover. I hadn't thought about those that either have to rely on text or just don't want to load images. No big deal for me to start including a snippet of text with title, composer and performer(s).


----------



## Knorf

Klavierman said:


> Well, the title of the thread is “ Current Listening,” not “Current Listening to What, by Whom, Tell Us a Little About it, and What You Think About It.”


Well, there's certainly little one can do when someone flagrantly insists on missing the point completely...



> Sometimes I’m in a hurry and just post the image, but if it’s obscure I try to say a little something about it.


Surely posting a quick bit of text is much faster than locating the album art, copying and pasting its URL, formatting the size so it suits the forum and doesn't eat a ton of bandwidth by itself (you are taking this step, right?), and then posting it.

But again, that's not the point of why including a bit of information about a posted picture has widely been considered best practice on Internet forums.



> What I don’t like are the arguments that pop up if someone disagrees with a person’s selection...


This I rather agree with. There was a poster, one who seems to have taken a hiatus, whose frequent preferred activity in this thread it seemed was to denigrate other people's listening choices, in favor his supposedly superior alternatives. But there is no rule here against disputing the quality or taste of someone's choice, either.


----------



## Floeddie

*Alexander Glazunov: The Symphonies Disc 5 (Tracks 32 - 36)*


----------



## prlj

Disregard...keep scrolling...


----------



## prlj

As for my spin at the moment - two tracks of this upcoming release from Igor Levit are available now. So at the moment, I'm immersed in *Transcendental Etude XI. *_*Harmonies du soir.*_

Accompanied by a generously poured gin and tonic.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Knorf said:


> Oh, right, if I'm not blind myself, I can't advocate for anyone who is. That makes sense. Carry on. You're wholly justified in reflexively disregarding the needs of anyone not like you and sneering at anyone who advocates the opposite.


Give it a rest, will you? No matter how many time you (or anyone) go sheesh or whatever, I won't do what I won't do. The poster has no obligation to cover all the possible situations. You don't know a whit about me and my personal issues, which I said earlier am not inclined to indulge here, to repeatedly insist your own opinion like a parrot. If someone who is blind is interested to know more about my post, he/she might have family or friend to ask for help, or DM me. And this particular one seems to come down to me the poster should take the burden of introducing Samson François to you who is clueless as to who he was, isn't that right? Why should it be my burden, not yours? Especially the information on him is readily and abundantly available online? As I said, if you are not interested then look past it. 

Anyway I am moving on. Good day!


----------



## HenryPenfold

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 172980


Here you go, this is what I'm listening to 🤣


----------



## sAmUiLc

HenryPenfold said:


> Here you go, this is what I'm listening to 🤣
> 
> 
> View attachment 172988


Sorry dude, I am honestly not interested in what it is.


----------



## HenryPenfold

sAmUiLc said:


> Sorry dude, I am honestly not interested in what it is.


But I thought you said you just wanted to scroll down, see the album covers and look at what people are listening to? make yer mind up!


----------



## Klavierman

Knorf said:


> Well, there's certainly little one can do when someone flagrantly insists on missing the point completely...
> 
> 
> Surely posting a quick bit of text is much faster than locating the album art, copying and pasting its URL, formatting the size so it suits the forum and doesn't eat a ton of bandwidth by itself (you are taking this step, right?), and then posting it.
> 
> But again, that's not the point of why including a bit of information about a posted picture has widely been considered best practice on Internet forums.
> 
> 
> This I rather agree with. There was a poster, one who seems to have taken a hiatus, whose frequent preferred activity in this thread it seemed was to denigrate other people's listening choices, in favor his supposedly superior alternatives. But there is no rule here against disputing the quality or taste of someone's choice, either.


I often get my images from Qobuz— they are the right size, so I simply copy and paste. Easy Peasy.

Regarding that particular poster, if it’s who I think it is, his name now has “Banned” next to it!

I think this dead horse has been beaten more than enough. I’m going to listen to something by someone. 😀 Better yet, I‘ll listen to myself play it.


----------



## 13hm13

Geirr Tveitt: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 5 [Håvard Gimse, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Bjarte Engeset]


----------



## Bkeske

Another new arrival today

The Cleveland Quartet with Pinchas Zukerman, viola & Bernard Greenhouse, cello 
Brahms - The String Sextets Op. 18 & 36
RCA Red Seal 1982, 2 LP gatefold


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..
Halina Czerny-Stefanska - Chopin - Amazon.com Music


----------



## sAmUiLc

HenryPenfold said:


> But I thought you said you just wanted to scroll down, see the album covers and look at what people are listening to? make yer mind up!


Sorry again, the wrong person you are barking at.


----------



## HenryPenfold

sAmUiLc said:


> Sorry again, the wrong person you are barking at.


First I'm a dude, now I'm a dawg! 🤣


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Well for the record I feel a little ignorant in that I do fairly regularly post just a pic of what I’m listening to and no describing text. But I certainly appreciate Knorf suggesting that we include a little text for those who use text to speech. Will do so from now on no problem.


----------



## Knorf

HenryPenfold said:


> Here you go, this is what I'm listening to 🤣
> 
> 
> View attachment 172988


REDACTED!



----

For clarity, once more with feeling:

No, I don't understand why someone would bother posting to this thread if they're not going to include meaningful information (at minimum: composer/composition/performer) in their post, at least in the picture. For example, a link to a box set of several dozen discs of some performer (I guess? Of what?) with nothing about the actual repertoire at all. I mean, aren't we here to share and discuss classical repertoire in the first place? Why post here if you're not interested in doing that to at least a minimal degree? I really don't get it...

But yes, I know there's no rule that a post must include text information about the album picture. I am not at all advocating that there should be such a rule. After all, the mods have enough to do. However, I do think it's worth considering that including some minimal text information is needed by some, and appreciated by many.

And if you're someone for whom the idea of posting a bit of text to meet the needs of the visually impaired is an intolerable imposition, all I can say is I hope you someday find access to the great benefit attained by showing grace and kindness to those less fortunate than you.

I promise I'll write no more about this topic. Enjoy your listening, everyone.


----------



## Floeddie

Ohm...


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Emmanuel Chabrier*
_*España, *_*Rhapsody for orchestra

Maurice Ravel
Rapsodie espagnole

Manuel de Falla
El Sombrero de Tres Picos, Ballet Suites Nos. 1 and 2

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*

Fantastic and so much fun!


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Glazunov: Raymonda Suite


----------



## Shoskofiev

*Dvorak: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor*

I rarely get disappointed by what this great man wrote. One of the most consistent composers in my book.


----------



## sAmUiLc

PS1


----------



## sAmUiLc

my favorite complete Rocky preludes set


----------



## Klavierman

I enjoyed _playing_ Bach-Busoni Toccata in D Minor and Beethoven Op.110. Sounded pretty good if I do say so myself!

Now listening to Ornstein's Piano Quintet. What an intense beast. Marc-Andre Hamelin is the man for the job.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

George Enescu 
Violinkonzert 3 /Fantasy for piano and orchestra
Carolin Widmann, Luiza Borac, NDR Radiophilharmonie, Peter Ruzicka


----------



## Knorf

*Paul Hindemith: *_Der Schwanendreher_
Daniel Benyamini, viola
Orchestre de Paris, Daniel Barenboim

I mostly bought this album for the stunning performances of the orchestra works with the Boston Symphony and Steinberg, but _Der Schwanendreher _receives a comparably excellent performance and is certainly worthy of an occasional revisit. 

_







_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3/Saint-Saëns: Symphonie en fa Urbs Roma

Thierry Escaich (organ), Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Floeddie

Rautavaara: 'The Journey' Symphony No. 8 / Violin Concerto (Jaakko Kuusisto, Violin) Lahti Symphony Orchestra · Osmo Vänskä, Conductor (2004)


----------



## Art Rock

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Complete String Quartets (Takács Quartet, Decca, 9 CD's)*

I'm currently listening to Ludwig for my early morning string quartet routine. I have opted for this complete set (the other one I have is a Frankencycle by the Kodaly [1-6] and Quartetto Italiano [7-16]). Today the second CD, string quartets 4-6.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - The Symphonies

Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Wilhelm Stenhammar* (1871-1927): *Two sentimental romances for violin and orchestra*, op.28 (1910), as recently recorded by Triin Ruubel (violin) and the Estonian National symphony orchestra, conducted by Neeme Järvi. 
The familiar Elgar concerto is good, but I think the two Stenhammar pieces are the real treat on this release.


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








Sergio Fiorentino, J. S. Bach - J.S. Bach Volume 2


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2002 CD release of "J.S. Bach Volume 2" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

String Quartet No. 6 B-flat major KV 159 (Milano Quartet No. 5)
String Quartet No. 7 E-flat major KV 160 (Milano Quartet No. 6)*

Hagen Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Schubert* (1797-1828): *Piano sonata D.960* in B-flat and the lovely *Piano sonata D.664* in A, as recorded in 2000 by Klára Würtz. 
I think these are my two favorite Schubert sonatas. And the 664 is the only one I can more or less decently play myself


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seasons, Hob.XXI:3

Gundula Janowitz, Peter Schreier, Martti Talvela

Wiener Singverein & Symphoniker, Karl Böhm


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Beethoven - Symphonies 5 and 6
Gielen/SWR SO









Janacek - Opera Suites from Cunning Little Vixen, Fate, and House of the Dead
Jilek/Czech Phil


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time

These were originally issued on the individual CDs on Bayer label and very expensive, but Brilliant Classics reissued all in an economic box set. In direct comparison, the sound on the box set is a little dry vs. on Bayer a bit richer, but without comparing side by side it is perfectly alright. The playing is old world which I love.


----------



## prlj

Released just a few hours ago. Absolutely entranced by this. Sō Percussion performing as a “string quartet.”

Adam Sliwinski - violin I
Eric Cha-Beach - violin II
Jason Treuting - viola
Joshua Quillen - cello

I’m already on my second listen.


----------



## Chilham

Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra & Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche
Riccardo Chailly, Lucerne Festival Orchestra









Strauss: Vier Letzte Lieder
Jean-François Verdier, Orchestre Victor Hugo, Sandrine Piau









Strauss: Ein Heldenleben
Antonio Pappano, Orchestra dell'Academia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Roberto González Monjas


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexandre Tansman: Piano Concerto No. 2
Nadia Boulanger: Fantaisie variee
George Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
(Radio France Philharmonic Orchestra, Steven Sloane, David Greilsammer, Naive)*

Filing this one under Tansman rather than Miscellaneous, which I would normally do for three or more composers. However, my interest in this CD was primarily because of Tansman and Boulanger - I really did not need another version of the Gershwin. The Tansman concerto from 1927, dedicated to Charlie Chaplin, is very attractive, with a frequent lighthearted (but not lightweight) feel that matches the dedication. The Nadia Boulanger Fantaisie (1912) is also well worth listening to. I did listen to the Gershwin, because I like that work - it's just not one I need in lots of different versions.


----------



## Marinera

Ledesma - Sonatas for violin and bass
Blai Justo - violin, Elisa Joglar - cello, Bernard Zonderman - guitar.


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov CD 4


----------



## HerbertNorman

J.S. Bach - Violin Concerto in E major BWV 1042 - Shunske Sato & Netherlands Bach Society


----------



## HerbertNorman

J.S. Bach - Violin Concerto in D minor BWV 1052R - Shuske Sato | Netherlands Bach Society based on the Harpsichord concerto BWV1052 , impressive performance !


----------



## Georgieva

Unique and essential historic performances of the Strauss/Hofmannsthal masterpiece. (First in the set is a June 11, 1944 Vienna State Opera complete performance of ARIADNE AUF NAXOS, given in celebration of Strauss’ 80th birthday, with the composer in attendance. The conductor, Karl Böhm)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various songs dotted
throughout the morning and afternoon.​
Hindemith's lieder are fairly obscure, with only the _Das Marienleben_ cycle having gained anything like a foothold in terms of recordings and live performance. Hindemith composed over a hundred songs in total - some in cycles, others in isolation - representing a diverse range of literary sources. A fair percentage of those other than the _Das Marienleben_ cycle are to be found on the two Orfeo sets featured below (thankfully with precious little duplication) - just don't expect a _Paul Hindemith Complete Lieder Edition_ any time soon, though...

_Das Marienleben_ is a large-scale cycle based on Rilke's poetry which follows the life of the Virgin Mary, and it is considered to be Hindemith's crowning achievement in terms of his song-writing. Over two decades later the composer revised it, part of the reasoning being that the first version was 'written against the voice too much'. Having never heard the first version I don't know if the changes that were made altered the overall substance of the original, but Hindemith was in the habit of overhauling some works many years after writing them - the opera _Cardillac_ being the most prominent example.

Some of the more interesting songs here are those for various chamber configurations on the Dabringhaus und Grimm recording. Chamber music fairly tumbled out of Hindemith between 1918 and 1925 and I find that these particular songs sit agreeably with their contemporaneous non-vocal cousins.

_Drei Gesänge_ for soprano and large orchestra op.9 [Texts:
Ernst Wilhelm Lotz/Else Lasker-Schüler] (1917):









_Wie es wär', wenn's anders wär'_ [_As it Would Be - if it Were Different_]
- song for soprano, flute, oboe, bassoon and string quartet WoO
[Text: Franz Bonn] (1918):
_Melancholie_ - cycle of four songs for mezzo-soprano and string
quartet op.13 [Texts: Christian Morgenstern] (1917-19):
_Des Todes Tod_ [_Death's Death_] - cycle of three songs for female voice,
two violas and two cellos op.23a [Texts: Eduard Reinacher] (1922):
_Die junge Magd_ [_The Young Maid_] - cycle of six songs for alto voice with
flute, clarinet and string quartet op.23b [Texts: Georg Trakl] (1922):
_Die Serenaden_ - 'little cantata on romantic texts' for soprano, oboe, viola
and cello op.35 [Texts: Adolf Licht/J.L.W. Gleim/Ludwig Tieck/Joseph
von Eichendorff/J.W. Meinhold/S.A. Mahlmann] (1924):









_O, nun heb du an, dort in deinem Moor_ [_Sing On There in the Swamp_] - song
for baritone and piano from _(3) Hymns by Walt Whitman_ op.14 (1919):
_Das Ganze, nicht das Einzelne_ [_The Whole, Not Singly_] - song for soprano
and piano from _(4) Lieder nach Texten von Friedrich Rückert_ (1933):
_Der Tod ist'n eigener Mann_ [_Death is a Strange Man_] - song for soprano
and piano from _(4) Lieder nach Texten von Matthias Claudius_ (1933):
_Ich will nicht klagen mehr_ [_I Will Complain No Longer_] - song for soprano
and piano from _(4) Lieder nach Texten von Novalis_ (1933):
_Hymne_ - song for soprano and piano from _(4) Lieder 
nach Texten von Novalis_ (1933):
_(6) Lieder nach Gedichte von Friedrich Hölderlin_ [_(6) Songs on Poems by 
Friedrich Hölderlin_] - six songs for tenor and piano (1933-35):
_(2) Lieder nach Texten von Clemens Brentano_ [_(2) Songs on Texts 
by Clemens Brentano_] for voice and piano (1936):
_Die Sonne sinkt_ [_The Sun is Sinking_] - song for voice and piano from
_(2) Lieder nach Texten von Friedrich Nietzsche_ (1939):
_The Wild Flower's Song_ - song for voice and piano from
_(9) English Songs_ [Text: William Blake] (1942-43):
_The Moon_ - song for voice and piano from _(9) English Songs_
[Text: Percy Bysshe Shelley] (1942-43):
_Sing On There in the Swamp_ - song for voice and piano from
_(9) English Songs_ [Text: Walt Whitman] (1942-43):
_On Hearing "The Last Rose of Summer"_ - song for voice and piano
from _(9) English Songs_ [Text: Charles Wolfe] (1942-43):









_(8) Lieder mit Klavier_ [_(8) Songs with Piano_] for voice and piano op.18 [Texts:
Kurt Bock/Christian Morgenstern/Else Lasker-Schüler/Heiner
Schilling/Georg Trakl] (1920):
Song for voice and piano, arr. from _(3) Exercises for Trautonium_ [Text: Georg
Philipp Friedrich Freiherr von Hardenberg a.k.a. Novalis] (1933):
_(4) Lieder nach Texten von Angelus Silesius_ [_(4) Songs on Texts 
of Angelus Silesius_] for soprano and piano (1935):
_Das Köhlerweib ist trunken_ [_The Charcoal Woman is Drunk_] -
song for voice and piano [Text: Gottfried Keller] (1936):
_Der Einsiedler_ [_The Hermit_] - song for soprano and piano
[Text: Agostino da Cruz, trans. Karl Vossler] (1939):
_Du bist mein_ [_I am of Thee_] - song for voice and piano
[Text: Werinher von Tegernsee] (1941):
_Abendständchen_ [_Evening Serenade_] - song for voice and piano
[Text: Clemens Brentano] (1942):
_Wer wußte je das Leben recht zu fassen_ [_Whoever Knew How to Grasp Life 
Properly_] - song for voice and piano [Text: August von Platen] (1942):
_Zum Abschiede meiner Tochter_ [_On My Daughter's Departure_] - song
for voice and piano [Text: Joseph von Eichendorff] (1942):
_Ich will Trauern lassen stehn_ [_I Want To Leave Mourning Behind_]
- song for voice and piano [Text: anon.] (1942):
_Abendwolke_ [_Evening Cloud_] - song for voice and piano
[Text: Conrad Ferdinand Meyer] (1942):
_O Grille, sing_ [_O Cricket, Sing_] - song for voice and piano
[Text: Max Dauthendey] (1942):
_Trübes Wetter_ [_Gloomy Weather_] - song for voice and piano
[Text: Gottfried Keller] (1942):
_Tränenkrüglein_ [_The Little Jar of Tears_] - song for voice and piano
[Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_Eau qui se presse_ [Water Which Hurries] - song for voice and piano
[Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_Lampe du soir_ [_Evening Lamp_] - song for voice and piano
[Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_On arrange et on compose_ [_Words are Arranged and Composed_]
- song for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_C'est de la côte d'Adam_ [_It is From Adam's Side_] - song
for voice and piano [Text: Rainer Maria Rilke] (1942):
_Ranae ad solem_ [_The Frogs Complain About the Sun_] - song for
voice and piano [Text: Gaius Julius Phaedrus] (1942):
_Le revenant_ [_The Ghost_] - song for voice and piano
[Text: Charles Baudelaire] (1944):
_Sainte_ [_Holy_] - song for voice and piano
[Text: Stéphane Mallarmé] (1946):
_Two Songs_ for soprano or tenor and piano
[Texts: Oscar Cox] (1955):









_Das Marienleben_ [_The Life of the Virgin Mary_] - cycle of fifteen songs
for soprano and piano op.27 [Texts: Rainer Maria Rilke]
(1922-23 - rev. by 1948):


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Aus Italien, Op. 16


Cleveland Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy
Recorded: 1989-07-10
Recording Venue: Masonic Auditorium, Cleveland


----------



## Baxi

*Carl Orff
Klage der Ariadne • Tanz der Spröden
Wagemann/ Popp/ Ridderbusch/ Schwarz
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Münchner Rundfunkorchester
Kurt Eichhorn
(1975)*


From this interesting set:


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
_
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Rene Leibowitz_
Recorded: April - June 1961
Recording Venue: London, England, United Kingdom


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> I have no idea who this. I have no idea what this is. I have no idea what it is you're listening to. I also feel no motivation to bother looking it up to find out. If you're not motivated to share any meaningful information, why should I care?
> 
> Honestly, this sort of post appears often in this thread. Why? I dont get it. Aren't people aware there are vision-impaired visitors to this forum, who rely on text to speech? That some people have images turned off in their browser because of data d/l limits? Or that even if neither situation applies, a post like this is still sharing basically nothing?
> 
> Why bother posting here at all,_ if you don't want to actually share?_
> 
> (Related question, who is clicking "like" for these anti-sharing posts? And why?!)
> 
> Or maybe this is the way after all! Yeah! Let's totally obfuscate what we're listening to in a thread that's dedicated to and all about sharing what you're listening to! Fight the power!
> 
> Here's what I'm listening to. "A few CDs at a time."


I also have a beef with the way some offerings are posted and wonder why their posters bothered. Big boxes with nothing on what works were listened to mean little to me and explanations like "one disc at a time" drive me up the wall! And this is especially the case when the poster gives us something else an hour or two later. I'm left wondering what speed they play at but am at least comforted that they are not listening to several discs at once.

Personally, I also like a view of the music or performance on the record (something that you often give us) but recognise that doing that all the time can be a challenge and that most readers may not be that interested in my view.


----------



## Floeddie

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani: Modificata, Incantations & Towards the Horizon*


Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra; John Storgards, Conductor; Collin Currie, Percussion; Truls Mork, Cello


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> Here's what I'm really listening to:
> 
> *Jean Sibelius: *Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52
> Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Mäkelä
> 
> The Third Symphony is easily the symphony by Sibelius I have listened to the most. I've been borderline obsessed with it, and the Fourth, for a couple decades!
> 
> This particular recording has rapidly slipped to the top of my list of favorites. Undeniably thrilling, from beginning to end, it has such a remarkably intense and confident sense of direction, superb attention to detail, and truly glorious orchestral execution in fabulous recorded sound. I just love it!
> 
> ETA: I'm so taken with this performance now, I just listened to it twice, back to back. It's terrific, and my esteem for it grows with each listen!


Well, I'll have to listen to that 3rd again. On my first hearing I found it thrilling at the start and for five or ten minutes but then felt it did not come together very well or coherently. One thing I always want in Sibelius (although mostly it is variety and new insights) is a clear sense of narrative or the sense of there being a musical argument (and for this reason often find Segerstam's Sibelius inadequate even though he conjures up a wonderful sound world). Anyway, perhaps next time around I will get Makela's 3rd better but I haven't even finished my first traversal of the set - I've still got 7 and Tapiola to go.


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 7 & Piano Sonata No. 4

Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Haslam, Andrew Mogrelia


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'*

_Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1964-09
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Sonata 1
Partita 1
Sonata 2


----------



## SanAntone

A new recording of Romantic era music played on a period piano. Wonderful.


----------



## 13hm13

Thomas Tellefsen: Piano Concertos


----------



## Enthusiast

Following all the others - this set is irresistible at the price that downloads are offered for - and (like everyone else) finding the performances excellent and rewarding. I listened to symphonies 2, 4, 7 and 8 which is more than I intended when I started.


----------



## 13hm13

Harald Saeverud 'Ballad of Revolt' - Stokowski conducts


----------



## sbmonty

Weinberg: Symphony No. 2, Op. 30 For String Orchestra
Kremerata Baltica; Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'*

_Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1964-09
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Rogerx

Medtner: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2

Lydia Mordkovitch (violin), Geoffrey Tozer (piano)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Stravinsky - Violin Concerto - Perlman/Ozawa/Boston Symphony

Brahms - Violin Concerto - Perlman/Giulini/Chicago Symphony


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*César Cui* (1835-1918): *25 Preludes for piano*, op.64 (1904), as recorded in 1992 by *Jeffrey Biegel*. 
Though now largely forgotten, Cui was a Russian composer and music critic, member of the Belyayev circle and The Five – a group of composers combined by the idea of creating a specifically Russian type of music. (Wikipedia)
His preludes are of course not on par with those of Chopin, Debussy or Scriabin, but I find them exquisite miniatures nonetheless. It's definitely a heads-up every time one comes along on the playlist. And I somehow really like this album cover, in all its simplicity. A brooding atmosphere, yet there's light behind the clouds.


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Rautavaara.

*Einojuhani Rautavaara: Piano Concerto No. 2 (1989)*

Laura Mikkola, Piano
Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eri Klas


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> I'm left wondering what speed they play at *but am at least comforted that they are not listening to several discs at once.*


Wait... What?... You're supposed to listen to them separately? - Was everyone just sooooo fecking busy that they couldn't give me a head's up on this one? - Thanks for nothing... Idiots...sigh... And I was making so much progress...


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Complete Piano Music

Stefan Vladar (piano)


Strauss, R: Five Piano Pieces Op. 3
Strauss, R: Piano Sonata Op. 5
Strauss, R: Stimmungsbilder Op. 9


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica' *

_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Rene Leibowitz_
Recorded: April - June 1961
Recording Venue: London, England, United Kingdom


----------



## prlj

Brahms *Ein deutsches Requiem*, Hague Philharmonic, Jan Willem de Vriend.

After being completely blown away by his Beethoven cycle, I'm diving into is Brahms this morning.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Boulez The Conductor: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Philips*

Birtwistle: Earth Dances

Birtwistle: Tragoedia

Birtwistle: Five Distances

Birtwistle: Three Settings of Celan

Ensemble Modern Orchestra 

Pierre Boulez - Conductor


----------



## prlj

Enthusiast said:


> ...which is more than I intended when I started.


That is exactly what happened to me with this same set. I thought I'd just "sample" 4 and 6, and before I knew it, I was wrapping up the 9th!


----------



## Vasks

*Rodolfo Halffter - Obertura festiva (Encinar/Naxos)
Xavier Montsalvatge - Cinco canciones negras (de los Angeles/EMI)
Roberto Gerhard - Concerto for Piano and Strings (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Finishing sets. First up was Makela's excellent Sibelius set with the 7th and Tapiola along with three tiny fragments of what might have become the 8th.











And then there was the last disc of Norrington's Paris Symphonies - numbers 82 and 86. These are quite robust but always lively and beguiling.


----------



## HenryPenfold

CD 2


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jan Dismas Zelenka *(1679-1745): *Missa Dei Patris*, ZWV.19 (1740, a late work, 70 minutes), as recorded in 2010 by the Stuttgart Chamber Chorus & Barockorchester Stuttgart, conducted by Frieder Bernius.
Beautiful composition, rich with chromatic inventiveness. Professional performance. Excellent sound quality. Mediocre album cover. If anyone can explain the deeper meaning of this, be my guest...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Piano Concerto No. 1*

François Samson with Louis Fremaux and the Monte Carlo Opera orchestra. If this was recorded in Monte Carlo, I'm guessing that after the session, he retired to a long night of drinking and gambling.


----------



## Manxfeeder

janwillemvanaalst said:


> Mediocre album cover. If anyone can explain the deeper meaning of this, be my guest...


I suppose it was either that or a Baroque painting featuring Rubenesque ladies cavorting in diaphonous gowns, and we've all seen too much of that.


----------



## Philidor

Legal drugs from Finland.

*Einojuhani Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 "Angel of Light" (1994-95)*

Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68*
_
Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann

Joseph Moog (piano)


Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini in A minor, Op. 35:

Schumann: Paganini Studien (6), Op. 3
Schumann: Paganini Studien (6), Op. 10


----------



## haziz

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 173022
> 
> 
> ............... Mediocre album cover. If anyone can explain the deeper meaning of this, be my guest...



I am not sure I can "explain the deeper meaning" behind it, but I do like the cover.


----------



## perempe

Vladimir Ashkenazy: Beethoven - Piano Sonata Opus 106 (Hammerklavier)
I've just finished it, heard it for the 1st time.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Time for some contemporary classical music from a young composer: *Ēriks Ešenvalds* (1977, Latvia) - *Passion and Resurrection* (2005, 30 minutes), as recorded by the Portland State Chamber choir, directed by Ethan Sperry, with Hannah Consenz as soprano. 
I suppose some would call this "holy minimal music". It's very ethereal, almost soothing, were it not for the pain of the theme (Passion & resurrection) that can be felt throughout.


----------



## SanAntone

I've never listened to the Mahler 3rd much, so here goes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Pavane pour une infante defunte*

Samson François on piano. This album is a download, so I'm starting with the Pavane and seeing what comes up next.


----------



## Philidor

perempe said:


> Vladimir Ashkenazy: Beethoven - Piano Sonata Opus 106 (Hammerklavier)
> I've just finished it, heard it for the 1st time.


Similar here:

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata B-flat major op. 106 "Hammerklavier"*

Igor Levit, Piano










I did not fully enjoy it. In the first movement I perceived rather aggressive playing where I expected urgency. In the last movement I am not sure whether Levit was fully satified with the degree of transparency that he delivered. My impression was that he was not happy and overplayed this by playing louder, where necessary. - Imho.

I hurry to add: If this was the only recording of this sonata, I would cherish it as special treasure. However, it isn't ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

SanAntone said:


> I've never listened to the Mahler 3rd much, so here goes.


If you haven't seen this already, you might find it interesting. It's different people giving their impressions of Mahler's 3rd.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Gosta Nystroem

Ishavet (Arctic Ocean)
Viola Concerto (Hommage a la France)
Sinfonia Concertante for Cello and Orchestra

Nobuko Imai, viola
Niels Ullner, cello
Malmo Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Jarvi*

Something different for a Friday morning. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Enthusiast

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 173022
> 
> 
> *Jan Dismas Zelenka *(1679-1745): *Missa Dei Patris*, ZWV.19 (1740, a late work, 70 minutes), as recorded in 2010 by the Stuttgart Chamber Chorus & Barockorchester Stuttgart, conducted by Frieder Bernius.
> Beautiful composition, rich with chromatic inventiveness. Professional performance. Excellent sound quality. Mediocre album cover. If anyone can explain the deeper meaning of this, be my guest...


The deeper meaning of the cover in in the very deep blue?


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'*

_Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell_


----------



## Enthusiast

It's a long time since I bought any new Birtwistle records but this is an old favourite.


----------



## Georgieva

J.s. Bach the Six Partitas
Amazing Angela Hewitt


----------



## Rogerx

Bach & Beyond: A Well-Tempered Conversation

Julien Libeer, Adam Laloum



Bach, Johann Sebastian (1685-1750)
Beethoven, Ludwig van (1770-1827)
Brahms, Johannes (1833-97)
Busoni, Ferruccio (1866-1924)
Chopin, Frédéric François (1810-49)
Fauré, Gabriel Urbain (1845-1924)
Ligeti, György (1923-2006)
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-91)
Rachmaninov, Sergey Vassilievich (1873-1943)
Ravel, Maurice (1875-1937)
Reger, Max (1873-1916)
Schoenberg, Arnold (1874–1951)
Shostakovich, Dmitri (1906-75)


Last one today, goodnight .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Estampes, Images*

For something from 1946 through 1950, these remasters sound good.


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## prlj

HenryPenfold said:


> CD 2
> 
> View attachment 173021


Very much intrigued by this cover art. What's the recording?


----------



## eljr

*Dutch Hidden Gems*

Dana Zemtsov (viola), Anna Fedorava (piano), Phion, Orchestra of Gelderland & Overijssel, Shizuo Kuwahara

*Release Date:* 25th Feb 2022
*Catalogue No:* CCS41222
*Label:* Channel
*Length:* 65 minutes


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: The Snow Maiden (Detroit Symphony Orchestra, University Musical Society Choral Union, Neeme Järvi, Irina Mishura-Lekhtman, Vladimir Grishko, Chandos)*

Not one of his more famous works, and therefore more interesting to hear again. This is incidental music for a play by Alexander Ostrovsky, composed in 1873. The frequent singing makes it sound like an opera. Not a lost masterpiece, but good to hear it again.


----------



## Knorf

*Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov: *Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor
Hsin-Ni Liu
Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky

This concerto is totally new to me. It's quite charming, in fact: eminently tuneful and colorfully orchestrated, just as one would expect, with an appropriately brilliant solo piano part. Once again, I'm baffled to have gone so many years without encountering it. The concerto is under 15 minutes in duration, which may account in some part for its neglect. But otherwise I don't get it. This is a worthy concerto!










followed by:

*Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 97 "Rhenish"
Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

When I first listened through this box set, I was a bit less taken with this "Rhenish" Symphony performance from Stan than much of the repertoire in the rest of the box, which is uniformly outstanding. But now, hearing it again after some time, I can't at all understand why I was lukewarm about it. This performance is terrific!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

American composer *Amy Beach* (1867-1944): *Symphony in E minor, op.32* ("*Gaelic*", 1894), as recorded in 2002 by the Nashville Symphony orchestra, conducted by Kenneth Schermerhorn. 
It's not in the upper regions of my all-time favorites list of symphonies, but it's a pleasant listening experience nonetheless. Does anyone recommend a significantly better recording than this one?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Hindemith - various choral works for the rest of today, with
the final disc possibly held over until tomorrow morning.

I have dredged up some previous notes as most of these
works may be unfamiliar even by Hindemith's standards.

_(6) Lieder nach alten Texten_ [_(6) Songs on Old Texts_] for unaccompanied
mixed choir op.33 [Martin Luther/Burggraf zu Regensburg/'Spervogel'/
Heinrich von Morungen/Reinmar von Hagenau/anon.] (1923):
_Eine lichte Mitternacht_ [_A Clear Midnight_] for unaccompanied male choir
[Text: Walt Whitman, trans. Johannes Schlaf] (1929):
_Über das Frühjahr_ [_On Spring_] for unaccompanied male choir
[Text: Bertolt Brecht] (1929):
_Du mußt dir alles geben_ [_You Must Give Yourself Everything_] for
unaccompanied male choir [Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Fürst Kraft_ [_Prince Kraft_] for unaccompanied male choir
[Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Vision des Mannes_ [_Vision of the Man_] for unaccompanied male choir
[Text: Gottfried Benn] (1930):
_Der Tod ("Er erschreckte uns, unser Retter") _[_Death ("He Frightens Us, Our 
Saviour"_] for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Friedrich Klopstock] (1931):
_Variationen über ein altes Tanzlied_ [_Variations on an Old Dance Song_]
for unaccompanied male choir [Text: anon.] (1939):
_(3) Chöre für vier Männerstimmen_ [_(3) Choruses for Four Male Voices_]
[Texts: anon./Friedrich Nietzsche] (1939):
_Erster Schnee ("Wie nun alles stirbt und endet")_ [_First Snow ("How 
Everything Now Dies and Ends")_] for unaccompanied male choir
[Text: Gottfried Keller] (1939):
_Der Galgenritt_ [_The Gallows Ride_] - known in English as _The Demon 
of the Gibbet_ for unaccompanied male choir [Text: Fitz-James
O'Brien, trans. Paul Hindemith (1949):

plus eight short canons written for various friends etc. between c. 1936 and 1962

with the Rundfunk-Chor Berlin/Robin Gritton







Just shy of an hour and a half in length, _Das Unaufhörliche_ is Hindemith's longest non-operatic work. The text for the oratorio was provided by Gottfried Benn, who was for a while a regular collaborator until Benn's advocation of National Socialism caused Hindemith to drop him like a hot brick a year or so after this work was written. Benn soon regretted his pro-Nazi stance, but there was to be no rapprochement with the composer.

From what I can ascertain, the voluminous text for _Das Unaufhörliche_ is an existential rumination on change and permanence, the self, creativity and continuity driven by art and science etc. - in other words, the kind of rarefied post-Blakeian philosophising which normally triggers within me a desire to kick back and simply let the music do the talking. When put together, the specific gravity of both the the subject matter and the music itself might be considered as acting as a kind of precursor for the monolithic _Mathis der Maler_ and _Harmonie der Welt_ operas which were to come. No two ways about it - this is without doubt one of Hindemith's toughest nuts, but previous lightbulb moments with other uncompromising works have taught me that sometimes you have to chip away at the hardest of rockfaces in order to gain a foothold. The recording below also includes Benn reading an introduction to the work, sadly lost on me as I can't speak German.

_Das Unaufhörliche_ [_The One Perpetual_] - oratorio in three parts for soprano,
tenor, baritone, bass, mixed choir, children's choir and orchestra
[Text: Gottfried Benn] (1931):

with Ulrike Sonntag (sop.), Robert Wörle (ten.), Siegfried Lorenz (bar.),
Artur Korn (bass), the Rundfunk-Chor Berlin, the Rundfunk-Kinderchor
Berlin and the Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester/Lothar Zagrosek







Walt Whitman's searing elegy commemorating the slain Abraham Lincoln may seem an incongruous choice of text for what was perceived to be the cold-tempered blade of Hindemith's neoclassicism, but the union is a happy one. Written not long after the death of another president, F.D. Roosevelt, _When Lilacs..._ showed that Hindemith's music was lyrical enough to bend to the wind when the circumstances demanded it.

_'When Lilacs Last in the Door-yard Bloom'd': Requiem for Those We Loved_
for mezzo-soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra
[Text: Walt Whitman] (1946):







​Hindemith wrote for unaccompanied choir during most periods of his career but he saved the best until later in this case - the _(12) Madrigals_ from 1958 and the _Mass_ from the last year of his life represent the twin pinnacles of his contribution to this particular genre. Good thinking on cpo's part for putting both works together.

_(12) Madrigals_ for unaccompanied five-part choir
[Texts: Josef Weinheber] (1958):
_Mass_ for unaccompanied mixed choir (1963):


----------



## Enthusiast

Seeing daily Hammerklavier recordings posted here has finally led me to play the sonata from a recent purchase that I just love. Apparently, it may be presumptuous to express any view of it - at least the BBC Music Magazine's review is quoted on Presto's site as saying:


> _There are some recorded performances so remarkable that to praise them seems insolent. This recording of Beethoven’s largest, longest piano sonata is among that tiny group….._












And then after a brief rest I thought to also listen to an old classic - Kempff's recording from this set. I love Kempff's Beethoven and know of no other pianist who can make an essentially introverted approach to Beethoven so sublime.


----------



## Floeddie

*Maurice Ravel: Concertos Pour Piano - Melodies / Les Siecles; Francois Xavier Roth, Conductor*



*Playlist:*

Piano Concerto in G Major, M. 83
Don Quichotte à Dulcinée, M. 84
Pavane pour une infante défunte, M. 19
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé, M. 64


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Juditha Triumphans*

This is well recorded and well sung. I keep this disc hidden because I don't want my wife to see the cover and get any ideas.


----------



## Knorf

*Claude Debussy: *_Fantaisie _for piano and orchestra 
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier

Speaking of neglected piano concertos...


----------



## Philidor

Now some neoclassical trip.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy

Organ Sonata F minor op. 65 No. 1
Organ Sonata D minor op. 65 No. 6 "Vater unser im Himmelreich"*

Kay Johannsen
Organ by Rensch (III/52)

Hans Fagius
Organ by Bruno Christensen & Sons (IV/57)


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'*

_Juilliard String Quartet








_


----------



## haziz

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 173027
> 
> 
> American composer *Amy Beach* (1867-1944): *Symphony in E minor, op.32* ("*Gaelic*", 1894), as recorded in 2002 by the Nashville Symphony orchestra, conducted by Kenneth Schermerhorn.
> It's not in the upper regions of my all-time favorites list of symphonies, but it's a pleasant listening experience nonetheless. Does anyone recommend a significantly better recording than this one?



Actually that is a fairly well regarded recording. There is a recording by the Detroit Symphony and Neeme Jarvi, but the total number of commercial recordings of the symphony is actually quite limited. It has been a couple of year since I listened to the Detroit recording, I usually play the same recording that you just played.


----------



## haziz

*Beach, A: Symphony in E Minor, Op. 32, "Gaelic"*
_
Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi








_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Wooden Prince*

Adam Fischer conducting, not to be confused with that other Fischer. As they say, there can't be too many Fischers in the sea.


----------



## Yabetz

The Knappertsbusch box set arrived today, so another Wagner binge is coming on soon, along with listening to Beethoven's _Fidelio_ in its entirety for the first time. In the meantime it's Mozart's _Le Nozze di Figaro; _Kiri Te Kanawa et al; London Philharmonic Orchestra, Georg Solti conducting.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vivaldi, Juditha Triumphans*
> 
> This is well recorded and well sung. *I keep this disc hidden because I don't want my wife to see the cover and get any ideas*.


Might make you think twice about chatting up that 18 year old cashier at the supermarket you mentioned in that other thread -

Just picture your wife holding your severed head and saying "Oh, now all of a sudden you've got nothing to say about Billie Eilish"... and then laughing...


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Georg Joseph "Abbé" Vogler* (1749-1814): *Requiem in E-flat* (1808), as recorded in 2008 by the Munich Orpheus choir and the Munich Neue Hofkapelle, conducted by Gerd Guglhör.
Originally conceived for the funeral of Franz Joseph Haydn (died 1809), apparently the piece was not heard in the composer’s lifetime. (Wikipedia)
I'm a requiem lover, and to me, Vogler's requiem ranks among the more original. It's full of surprising elements I rarely hear in other requiems.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphonie nr. 3 (1877 version)
Musikkollegium Winterthur - Thomas Zehetmair

SACD


----------



## Malx

Thought I'd play something really obscure this evening .
*J S Bach, Brandenburg Concertos No 4 & 5 - The English Consort, Trevor Pinnock.*

Isn't it strange how when you come back to works that you over played when taking the first tentative steps into the complex world of Classical Music how fresh and invigorating they can sound - Pinnock and his band play with a bounce in their step which suits the music just fine, at least for this listener.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

*Harpreet Bansal: Parvat*

Harpreet Bansal, Vojtěch Procházka, Sanskriti Shrestha
Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Hannu Koivula

*Release Date:* 11th Feb 2022
*Catalogue No:* LWC1233
*Label:* LAWO
*Length:* 48 minutes


----------



## Malx

Normally when this disc is taken from the shelves it is to play the third symphony but tonight I thought why not be outrageous and play the fillers - so thats what I did.

*Brahms, Tragic Overture Op 81 & Song of Destiny Op 54 - Ernst-Senff Choir, Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.*
I'd forgotten what a lovely piece the Song of Destiny is.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 1*

Pinnock and the English Concert produce a lively spin on Bach's fortspinnung. (You see what I did there? Yeah, I can hear the groans all the way out here.)


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 In D Minor, Op. 47*

_Moscow Philharmonics Symphony Orchestra
Kiril Kondrashin_


----------



## Manxfeeder

haziz said:


> *Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 In D Minor, Op. 47*
> _Moscow Philharmonics Symphony Orchestra
> Kiril Kondrashin_


I don't know what it is about Kondrashin, but he has a way of making Shostakovich consistently interesting, at least to me.


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> I don't know what it is about Kondrashin, but he has a way of making Shostakovich consistently interesting, at least to me.


+1.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

Short measure by todays standards at just over 40 minutes but the quality makes up for the lack of quantity.
*Handel, Coronation Anthems - Academy and Chorus of St Martin-in-the-Fields, Neville Marriner.*

I do tend to stop short of 'See, the conqu'ring hero comes!' given its loose connection with the butcher that was the Duke of Cumberland. A parochial point of view, granted.


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104*
_
Raphael Wallfisch (cello)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras_


----------



## Montarsolo

Listening to new purchases:


Stravinsky, Petruskha, Dorati
Mahler, lieder eines fahrenden Geselle, Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen, Baker/Barbirolli
Strauss, Vier letzte Lieder, Schwarzkopf/Szell
Saint-Saens, Celloconcert 1, rostropovich/Szell


----------



## Chilham

I wasn't much in the mood for opera this evening, especially when Elizabeth Schwarzkopf started screeching in my ears (with apologies to all of her many fans), so switched to this.









Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier Suite
Manfred Honeck, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Montarsolo said:


> Listening to new purchases:
> 
> 
> Stravinsky, Petruskha, Dorati
> Mahler, lieder eines fahrenden Geselle, Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen, Baker/Barbirolli
> Strauss, Vier letzte Lieder, Schwarzkopf/Szell
> Saint-Saens, Celloconcert 1, rostropovich/Szell


Nice selection.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#1









I know/have heard 5 Grimaud B1s: 2 live concerts (Salonen/LAPO & Ashkenazy/NHK SO), her 1st commercial recording with Sanderling, the one on YT with Gielen, and this one. The one with Sanderling, I bought twice and got rid of both times. The one with Gielen is recorded too high the sound was hitting the max all the time, tiring to listen to. The one with Salonen, I think Salonen then was still learning the trade of conducting. The best is the one with Ashkenazy where the last movement was literally orgasmic. This one, I'd put in 2nd. The slow movement is magical, the best of the 5.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*György Kurtág: Kafka-Fragmente*

Anna Prohaska (soprano), Isabelle Faust (violin)

"Of all the great twentieth-century song cycles, one of the most fascinating must be György Kurtág's Kafka-Fragmente for soprano and violin...It is a phenomenal feat from both performers, and a roller-coaster of an hour both emotionally and in terms of the awe I consistently felt as the pair made apparent ease of the panoply of technical demands placed upon both of them."
- Presto Music

Just ordered - No disc yet - but is immediately available in "My Library"

If you want to listen to it - The entire recording is available on YouTube -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ltSAE6Bf0uFUECT9LPLexaHozsjZRi8Ys


----------



## Malx

A warhorse for sure but when played like this it just sounds so fresh.
*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No 1 - Martha Argerich, Bavarian Radio SO, Kirill Kondrashin.*

A live recording which simply fizzs at times - love it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2









I am not too happy with the last movement of B2, too lightweight for the ending after 3 profound preceding movements. Even without the issue, my preference in Brahms piano concertos is with the 1st.


----------



## SanAntone

*Wagner*: _Lohengrin _(1991)










Paul Frey, Cheryl Studer, Gabriele Schnaut, Ekkehard Wlaschiha, Manfred Schenk, Eike Wilm Schulte 
*Peter Schneider, Bayreuth Festival orchestra and chorus*
(Staged and directed by Werner Herzog)


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Those of you who are considering learning Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No.2 , here is Yuja Wang playing a large chunk of the cadenza. Have fun reading the score!


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Raff: String Quartets 6 & 7


----------



## prlj

Secret Love Letters - *Lisa Batiashvili, Philadelphia Orch/Nézet-Séguin.* A glorious, lush sound, particularly in the Chausson...


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Concerto No. 5* in E flat major, Op. 73, “Emperor”
Alfred Brendel, piano; Bernard Haitink: London Philharmonic Orchestra (1976)

From earlier today. Enjoyable recording; orchestra a little mellower than Haitink's Concertgebouw could be. Right now is Janson's Concertgebouw in another recording I'm liking; and next is some Brahms:









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Mariss Jansons: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (2016)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1987)


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Superb.










From:


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Gustav Holst

The Wandering Scholar, chamber opera, Op. 50

Norma Burrowes, soprano
Robert Tear, tenor
Michael Rippon, bass
Michael Langdon, bass

English Opera Group
English Chamber Orchesta
Steuart Bedford

The Perfect Fool, ballet music, Op. 39
Egdon Heath, Op. 47

London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn*

The opera was new to me. A very nice collection.


----------



## Knorf

I forgot to include some listening from last night:

*Dmitri Shostakovich: *Symphony No. 6 supposedly in B minor, Op. 54
Moscow Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Kondrashin

How I wish this had been better recorded! It's limited by a claustrophobic stereo image and a obviously compressed dynamic range. For such a great performance, it's a pity. Although, if I'm honest, this performance has been equalled or bettered in sheer quality a good dozen times on record (at least) since its 1967 release. Still, I consider this special for historical reasons.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Except the young tenor who sings Rodolfo (his voice would suit Cassio in Otello, not the main character material except his look - it seems he was chosen for it - which I don't care myself), everything else is fine. For his fame, Luhrmann's direction is not outrageous - good!


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Rogerx

Josef Strauss Edition, Volume 17

Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra Kosice, Ernst Märzendorfer

Strauss, Josef: Die Sirene, Polka Mazur, Op. 248
Strauss, Josef: Dorfschwalben aus Österreich - waltz, Op. 164
Strauss, Josef: Edelweiss, Polka Mazur, Op. 148
Strauss, Josef: Feuerfest (Fireproof), Op. 269
Strauss, Josef: Jocus, Polka schnell, Op. 216
Strauss, Josef: Pearls of Love, Concert Waltz, Op. 39
Strauss, Josef: Policinello-Quadrille, Op. 21
Strauss, Josef: Sphärenklänge, Op. 235
Strauss, Josef: Tag und Nacht. Polka, Op. 93
Strauss, Josef: Verliebte Augen, Polka francaise, Op. 185
Strauss, Josef: Wallonen-Marsch, Op. 41


*Josef Strauss (Vienna 20 augustus 1827 - 22 juli 1870)*


----------



## opus55

Schumann: Symphony No.1
Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich, David Zinman


----------



## opus55

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
NDR-Sinfonieorchester, Günter Wand


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)

Granada City Orchestra, Kees Bakels

Lalo: Fantaisie Norvégienne
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21
Lalo: Violin Concerto in F major, Op. 20


----------



## Art Rock

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Complete String Quartets (Takács Quartet, Decca, 9 CD's)*

I'm currently listening to Ludwig for my early morning string quartet routine. I have opted for this complete set (the other one I have is a Frankencycle by the Kodaly [1-6] and Quartetto Italiano [7-16]). Today the third CD, string quartets 7 and 10.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Frühe Orchesterwerke Vol. 2

Michael Suttner (tenor), Christa Mayer (alto), Sebastian Hess (cello), Bodil Arnesen (soprano), Jennifer Crohns (mezzo-soprano), Karl-Heinz Steffens (clarinet)

via-nova-Chor München, Karl Anton Rickenbacher


----------



## 13hm13

Khrenniko Symphonies, Concertos – Various Artists
CD 3:
Concerto No.1 for Piano and Orchestra in F major, op.1 







v –


----------



## sAmUiLc

Svetlavov and Reiner are two conductors who have ability to suddenly turn the power/volume way up usually at the end of the piece. I always like to set the volume of my stereo accordingly remembering that when I listen to this CD, which is not often I should say.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alexander Gre*(*t*)*chaninov* (1864-1956): *Symphony no.2 in A, op.27 ("Pastoral"*, 1908*)*, as recorded in 2009 by the Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Edvard Tchivzhel.
Grechaninov is usually associated with choral works, but I find his symphonies are equally rewarding. His pastoral symphony is an inspiring day-starter.


----------



## Philidor

Today the PC skipped last week.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25 C major KV 503*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction










Figaro-spirit in form of a concerto.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Philidor said:


> Today the PC skipped last week.
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25 C major KV 503*
> 
> English Chamber Orchestra
> Murray Perahia, piano and direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figaro-spirit in form of a concerto.


That looks like a very young Perahia...


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: all Beethoven day

Symphony 9
Gielen/SWR SO










String Quartets 2, 11, 10
Quatuor Ebene 









Piano Sonatas 1-3
Levit









Missa Solemnis
Toscanini/NBC SO; Marshall, Merriman, Conley, Hines


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620

Nicolai Gedda (Tamino), Gundula Janowitz (Pamina), Walter Berry (Papageno), Lucia Popp (Königin der Nacht), Gottlob Frick (Sarastro), Christa Ludwig, Marga Höffgen , Ruth-Margret Pütz (Papagena), Gerhard Unger (Monostatos), Karl Liebl, Franz Crass (Zwei Geharnischten), Agnes Giebel, Anna Reynolds & Josephine Veasey (Drei Knaben)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer


----------



## Philidor

janwillemvanaalst said:


> That looks like a very young Perahia...


Yes, indeed ...  ... all of us have been younger some day and looking better ... 😁

If I remember correctly, he started in the late 1970s and finished the cycle in the mid 1980s. Age 30 to 38, maybe.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jacques Offenbach* (1819-1880): *Rêverie au bord de la mer *(1849?), for cello & orchestra, as recorded in 2004 by Guido Schiefen (cello) and the WDR Rundfunkorchester Köln, conducted by Gerard Oskamp.
Most people know Offenbach only from a few famous works, but he was also a virtuoso cellist and wrote some significant works for the cello. This CD reveals a surprisingly different Offenbach.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Charles Ives* (1874-1954): *Symphony no.1 in D minor*, as recorded in 2020 by the Los Angeles Philharmonic, conducted by Gustavo Dudamel.
I've never heard Ives symphonies by other performers, but in this one everything feels quite right and in flow.


----------



## Eramire156

After three nights of chamber music, the last two nights have been opera, tonight’s opera

*Richard Wagner
Tristan und Isolde








*

Tamara Wilson
Simon O'Neil
_Jamie Barton
Eric Owens
Nicholas Brownlee

James Gaffigan








_

The previous evening 

*Huang Ruo
M. Butterfly 










Kangmin Justin Kim
Mark Stone
Hongno Wu
Kevin Burdette

Carolyn Kuan*


----------



## sAmUiLc

#9









I believe this was recorded about the same time as the celebrated DG issue - perhaps the same performance? It could be the sound but whereas the DG version is grand, this one is fiery and grand. And I am sure the DG one was manicured even though they say it is live. This one is untouched real live. I transferred it to Mobile Fidelity Ultra Gold CD-R in real time on Tascam recorder. That eliminated most of the slight shrills yet retained the fiery character while the overall sound got richer. The MoFi treatment (?) is not always successful but the result of this one is satisfying. Anyway, this is the King of B9s for me while there are three princes just underneath: Mehta/VPO, Haitink/COA (the team's 2nd recording), Abbado/Lucerne.


----------



## Chilham

More time on my hands today than anticipated.









Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
Vladimir Jurowski, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin









Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
Sakari Oramo, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra









Sibelius: Symphony No. 6
Osmo Vänskä, Minnesota Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov CD 4


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Vangelis* (1943-2022): *El Greco* original motion picture soundtrack (2007), from the (hard-to-find) movie by Yannis Smaragdis.
What, is this classical music? Wasn't this guy about shallow synthesizer tunes? Well, judge for yourself, without prejudice:


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Ulalume!Ulalume!

I listened to this last weekend and I plan on doing the same today and tomorrow. An almost perfect collection.


----------



## Baxi

*CD27

Robert Schumann 
Symphony No. 2
(1965)

Jean Sibelius
Symphony No. 4
L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Ernest Ansermet
(1963)*


----------



## Georgieva

What a nice surprise


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Symphonia Domestica, Op. 53


Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta
Recorded: 1969-08-08
Recording Venue: Royce Hall, University Of California, Los Angeles (U.C.L.A.)


----------



## Floeddie

*Gershwin Concerto in F*


*Playlist:*


----------



## Kiki

*Alexander Zemlinsky*
_Die Seejungfrau (2013 critical edition)_
*Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg / Emmanuel Krivine* • 2015 • Alpha

There is a kind of sensuality to this account that I didn't expect.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58*

_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy








_


----------



## Rogerx

CPE Bach: Cello Concertos

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello)

Arcangelo, Jonathan Cohen

Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Wq. 170 (H432)
Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Wq. 171 (H436)
Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)


----------



## OCEANE

Takashi Asahina bruckner 7
Listened to and watched video as well., great performance by this legendary Asian conductor


----------



## Bourdon

Dutilleux


----------



## Georgieva

Emil Tchakarov's Bruckner ... 
You will love it!


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair

Edgar – Raphaëlle – David – Jérémie

Edgar Moreau (cello), Raphaëlle Moreau, David Moreau (violins), Jérémie Moreau (piano)


Dvořák, Antonín (1841-1904)
Korngold, Erich Wolfgang (1897-1957)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Gerald Finzi *(1901-1956): *Clarinet concerto in C minor*, op.31 (1949), as recorded in 1975 by John Denman (clarinet) and the New Philharmonia orchestra, conducted by Vernon Handley.
I can't help noticing how works by Gerald Finzi are a surprising delight, time and time again. I'm well-acquainted with his better-known choral works, but his clarinet concerto is an amazing discovery for me. This composer deserves more credit. As does John Denman on the cover. I mean, sure, Yo-yo Ma is a brilliant performer, but John Denman is equally impressive on this disc...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Menuhin Century - The Historic Recordings*

Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61
Yehudi Menuhin 
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Edward Elgar

Elgar: La Capricieuse, Op. 17 
Yehudi Menuhin (violin), Gerald Moore (piano)


*The Menuhin Century - The Complete Recordings with Hephzibah Menuhin*

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 12 No. 3 

Schubert: Rondo brillant in B minor, D895 (Op. 70)


----------



## OCEANE

Listened to this new release by René Jacobs and the B’Rock Orchestra - Symphony No. 8 “Unfinished”


----------



## Enthusiast

My favourite recording of the Britten and good Szymanowski.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin, Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonatas

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexander Melnikov (piano)

Chopin: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 65
Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Images*

These are lively performances. The drawback is the sound. Though it isn't bad for that time, still, Debussy needs great sound.


----------



## Georgieva

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, vol.2

*Isabelle Faust*


----------



## OCEANE

I seldom listen to Paganini violin concertos but 'sonatas for violin and guitar' very often
This is an old recording of violinist Shaham and it's an extraordinary recording both in quality of sound & performance.


----------



## OCEANE

Manxfeeder said:


> *Vivaldi, Juditha Triumphans*
> 
> This is well recorded and well sung. I keep this disc hidden because I don't want my wife to see the cover and get any ideas.


Thanks for sharing.
I'm fortunate to have bought the Hyperion 11-CD set which includes this work (two CD) as well as scared music of Vivaldi......fantastic recording by the King's Consort and Robert King


----------



## Georgieva

Fabulous! 
Isabelle Faust and Kristian Bezuidenhout - J.S. Bach: Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord


----------



## Vasks

*Oliver Knussen - Flourish with Fireworks (composer/DG)
George Benjamin - Ringed by the Flat Horizon (Elder/Nimbus)
Thomas Ades - Arcadiana (Endellion Qrt/EMI)
Sally Beamish - The Caledonian Road (Rudner/BIS)*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Except his 9th, I've never found any pleasure in Dvořák's symphonies, but I still try









And then SQ's 14 and 13 










And lastly, his 12th


----------



## Rogerx

Berg: Lyric Suite

Renée Fleming (soprano)

Emerson String Quartet

Berg: Lyric Suite - for string quartet (1926)
Berg: Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet
Wellesz: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52
Zeisl: Komm, süsser Tod


----------



## Enthusiast

I do really like this Mahler 5. It is a little unlike any other recordings I know (>20 or so) but Vanska gets all the calls right for me and gives us an excellent account, albeit not as intense as some of my other favourites.


----------



## Kiki

*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 3_
*Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra / Vladimir Ashkenazy* • 2006 Live • Exton

Brisk although still not quite in the Collins or Saraste (live) territory; and definitely an upgrade from Ashkenazy's earlier Philharmonia account.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part one
for the rest of this afternoon.

_Andante_ in F-sharp/A for violin and piano Sz--/BB26 (1902):
Piano Quintet in C Sz23/BB33 (1903-04):









Violin Concerto no. 1 Sz36/BB48a (1907-08):








(same recording but different sleeve image)

String Quartet no. 1 in A-minor Sz40/BB52 (1908-09):









_Három Csik megyei népdal_ [_Three Hungarian Folk Songs 
from the Csik District_] for piano Sz35a/BB45b (1907):
_Fourteen Bagatelles_ for piano Sz38/BB50 (1908):
_Tíz könnyű zongoradarab_ [_Ten Easy Pieces_]
for piano Sz39/BB51 (1908-09):
_Két Elégia_ [_Two Elegies_] for piano Sz41/BB49 (1909):


----------



## OCEANE

Knorf said:


> *Claude Debussy: *_Fantaisie _for piano and orchestra
> Jean-Efflam Bavouzet
> BBC Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier
> 
> Speaking of neglected piano concertos...


Thanks for your sharing that led me to revisit his Mozart PC series (not yet completed)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Jacques Offenbach - Complete Piano Works
Marco Sollini

3 cd-set


----------



## Becca

Shaughnessy said:


> *The Menuhin Century - The Complete Recordings with Hephzibah Menuhin*
> 
> Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96
> 
> Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 12 No. 3
> 
> Schubert: Rondo brillant in B minor, D895 (Op. 70)


All at the same time?


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> *Renée Fleming* (soprano)
> *Emerson String Quartet*
> 
> Berg: Lyric Suite - for string quartet (1926)
> Berg: Lyric Suite - for soprano and string quartet
> Wellesz: Sonnets For Elizabeth Barrett Browning, Op. 52


Among my favorite recordings of Berg and Wellesz.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Becca said:


> *All at the same time?*


Yep... Kind of fell behind - Needed to make up for lost time - Would have never caught up otherwise - I'm making amazing progress - just amazing...

Should have thought of this years ago - Granted everything sounds kind of the same - Can't tell one composition from another...

But that was true even when I was listening to them separately....


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 3, 6, 7 & 8

Lorenzo Gatto (violin), Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

Aahh. Great Debussy.


----------



## Floeddie

Philip Glass: Violin Concerto


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*John Henry Maunder* (1858-1920): *Olivet to Calvary*, cantata (1905), as recorded in 1964 by John Mitchinson (tenor), Frederick Harvey (baritone), Peter Morse (organ), the Choir of Guildford Cathedral, conducted by Barry Rose.
From what I understood, this is a typical example of "while the music critics don't like it, the music buyers do." One might argue that the composition itself isn't overly ingenious, and the recording quality is so-so, but nevertheless I enjoy it every time I hear it. Somehow this recording session breathes that "in-flow"-feeling where all performers become one, as it were.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart*: _Le nozze de Figaro_
Arnold Östman, Drottingham Court Theatre Orchestra










A nice collection of four of Mozarts greatest operas with period productions led by Arnold Östman.


----------



## Barbebleu

Schumann: Lieder (Disc 2) - Fischer-Dieskau, Eschenbach. Wonderful.


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

CD 1


Piano Sonatas 1,2 & 3


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Felix Mendelssohn - Die Erste Walpurgisnacht op.60 and Oedipus in Kolonos op.93
Renée Morloc (Alto), David Fischer (Tenor), Stephen Genz (Baritone) and David Jerusalem (Bass)
Kammerchor Stuttgart 
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen (op.60)
Klassische Philharmonie Stuttgart (op.93)
Frieder Bernius* 

This is a new purchase which arrived today and went straight into my HiFi. Since I finally found my favourite headphones from storage at last, I sat down to enjoy this disc and neither the performance nor the headphones disappointed.

This Walpurgisnacht is one of my favourite recordings of the work, alongside that of Dohnanyi in Vienna. Bernius came to my attention with his recordings of Mendelssohn’s sacred music and one of Cherubini’s Requiems. I’m really enjoying his Mendelssohn and along with his Cherubini is a Conductor I will explore more of where repertoire and budget allows.

The Oedipus in Kolonos is a new work to me so I cannot really say much after one initial listen. I enjoyed it and will certainly listen to this again so I can say that it has left a positive impression.


----------



## abrygida

W.A.Mozart - Sonata No.16, Allegro (K.545)


----------



## Enthusiast

Sticking with Debussy and this amazing disc.


----------



## ejlsales

Hilary Hahn









Quick Share


Expired




linksharing.samsungcloud.com


----------



## ejlsales

Floeddie said:


> Philip Glass: Violin Concerto


I am surprised to see someone besides myself post this. Very cool.


----------



## eljr

ejlsales said:


> I am surprised to see someone besides myself post this. Very cool.


I seem to have accidentally created a second account. Yikes!


----------



## eljr

Undersong by Simone Dinnerstein


https://music.amazon.com/albums/B09QDV7M4R?ref=dm_sh_vZVpl69ZP3npgBkV9WpZP7Kup


----------



## SearsPoncho

Dvorak - String Quintet #3 - Panocha Quartet + 1

Mozart - Piano Concerto #25 - Fleisher/Szell Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Kiki

Enthusiast said:


> Sticking with Debussy and this amazing disc.


From the booklet capture -

*Antoine Tamestit* _alto Stradivarius "Mahler", 1672_

Interesting. So Stradivari made a viola and called it "Mahler"? Of course he did not. A simple search on the internet reveals that "Until the year 1960, it was actually referred to as Viola 1672, before being named by Rolf Habisreutinger to signify the day of acquisition, 7th July 1960 –the centenary of Gustav Mahler’s birth". OK. I have nothing more to say.


----------



## Kiki

*John Dowland*
_A Fancy_
*Bor Zuljan*, lute • 2020 • Ricercar

Works included in this collection -
A Fantasia, P. 71
A Dream, P. 75
A Fancy, P. 7303:16
Can She Excuse, P. 42 - The Right Honourable Robert, Earl of Essex, His Galliard, P. 42a
Preludium, P. 98
A Fancy, P. 5
Lachrimæ, P. 15
Forlorn Hope Fancy, P. 2
Galliard to Lachrimæ, P. 46
A Fancy, P. 6
Monsieur's Almain
A Fantasie, P. 1a
The Right Honourable the Lady Clifton's Spirit, P. 45
Lady Hunsdon's Puffe, P. 54
Sir John Smith, His Almain, , P. 47
Fortune My Foe, P. 62
A Fancy, P. 7
Farewell

Do the titles of these pieces mean anything to you? Not to the ignorant me. For me, it's like listening to a Genesis or Pink Floyd concept album - I never looked at those song titles.

Love the lute though!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Sigismond Thalberg* (1812-1871): *L'art du chant appliqué au piano,* op.70 ("The art of singing applied to the piano", 1862), as recorded in 2020 by Paul Wee.
The often-heard image of Thalberg is that of a show-off who was just in it for the money, impressing the ladies and scorning any true profundity. And in fact, he barely composed something himself, instead borrowing themes from famous contemporaries such as Mozart, Rossini, Donizetti, Weber, Bellini, Meyerbeer, etc. So at first I didn't expect too much of this disc. But somehow I quite like it, every time I hear it... And I think Paul Wee and the sound engineers did an excellent job.


----------



## Enthusiast

This has long been a favourite disc of mine. You may well have seen me post it before over the last few years. Three really great pieces, each with its own feel, and they go really well together. George Benjamin conducts and Aimard is the soloist in the Murail.


----------



## Mark Dee

This afternoon's listening...


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Respighi: Serenata / Trittico botticelliano / The Birds / Suite in G Major


----------



## Chilham

I missed this earlier in the year. Playing catch-up.









Vivaldi: Cello Sonatas RV 39-47
Roel Dieltiens, Ensemble Explorations


----------



## sAmUiLc

live @ Suntory Hall, Tokyo, Japan


----------



## eljr

*Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto, Bacchanale & Symphony No. 1*

Astrig Siranossian (cello), Philharmonie Südwestfalen, Nabil Shehata


> A fine, flowing account, recorded with just enough resiny grit and grain in the soloist’s sound...Siranossian plays with lyricism and passion, as well as with a rapt inward quality at the first... — BBC Music Magazine, December 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* ALPHA764
*Label:* Alpha
*Length:* 60 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
December 2021
Orchestral Choice


----------



## eljr

*György Kurtág: Kafka-Fragmente*

Anna Prohaska (soprano), Isabelle Faust (violin)


> Of all the great twentieth-century song cycles, one of the most fascinating must be György Kurtág's Kafka-Fragmente for soprano and violin...It is a phenomenal feat from both performers, and... — James Longstaffe, Presto Music, 19th August 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 19th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* HMM902359
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi
*Length:* 57 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
19th August 2022


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part
two for the rest of today.

_Gyermekeknek_ [_For Children_] - 85 short pieces in four volumes
for piano (original version) Sz42/BB53 (orig. 1908-09 - reduced
to 79 pieces when revised in 1945):









_Két kép_ [_Two Pictures_] for orchestra Sz46/BB59 (1910):









_Két Román Tánc_ [_Two Romanian Dances_] for piano Sz43/BB56 (1910):
_Hét Vázlatok_ [_Seven Sketches_] for piano Sz44/BB54 (1908-10):
_Négy siratóének_ [_Four Dirges_] for piano Sz45/BB58 (1910):
_Három burleszk_ [_Three Burlesques_] for piano Sz47/BB55 (1908-11):
_Allegro barbaro_ for piano Sz49/BB63 (1911):


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Bachtoven 1

No.7, 23, and 26. It's a shame this classy label went out of business, especially before he got to the last 5 late sonatas. Great playing, lavish booklet, and demonstration worthy sound.


----------



## Art Rock

*Giovanni Tebaldini: Organ Works, Sacred Choral Works (Giulio Mercati, Costanzo Porta Choir, Antonio Greco, Tactus, 2 CD's)*

Giovanni Tebaldini (1864 - 1952) was an Italian composer, organist and musicologist. This double CD is all I have of his work. The sonata for organ and choir (op.26) is an interesting exploration of combining organ and choir within a sonata structure. The rest of the first CD is one short piece for organ solo, and the impressive Six Organ Pieces opus 16, in which the choir makes a short re-appearance. The second CD opens with a short piece for organ, and then we get a reprise of the sonata for organ and choir in the version without choir... a bit superfluous maybe, although honestly it works in this simplified version as well. Five beautiful motets and another choral work, albeit with extensive organ as well (Quare fremuerunt gentes) complete this interesting double CD.


----------



## Malx

Only music of the day.
A new release streamed via Qobuz - sounds pretty good to me on first listen.
*Franck, Sonata for Violin and Piano - Lisa Batiashvili (violin), Giorgi Gigashvili (piano).








*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

A great pianist who, although has recorded Beethoven's PC's (accounts which I've not yet listened to), has not dabbled in the sonatas, except for this newish recording of the Hammerklavier, along with the "Eroica" Variations










Later I'll listen to this CD which gravely disappointed me last year. But I'm giving it another go, because it's extremely weird that Faust, Queyras and Melnikov (the main 3 protagonists) who are EXCELLENT musicians (especially the first two) could fail so in these wonderful and favourite works of mine which are Debussy's three Sonatas. I'll also listen to those little 4 piano works -Berceuse héroïque, Pièce pour le vêtement du blessé, Élégie, Les soirs illuminés par l'ardeur du charbon- which are included.










Of course, perhaps thanks are in order to Enthusiast for reminding me of this recording. Or perhaps not, precisely for that!


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Bachtoven 1 said:


> No.7, 23, and 26. It's a shame this classy label went out of business, especially before he got to the last 5 late sonatas. Great playing, lavish booklet, and demonstration worthy sound.


Some Caro Mitis recordings are available as high-res downloads from NativeDSD. For those who can't playback DSD, they offer them in FLAC format, too. Caro Mitis Archives - NativeDSD Music


----------



## Bachtoven 1

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> A great pianist who, although has recorded Beethoven's PC's (accounts which I've not yet listened to), has not dabbled in the sonatas, except for this newish recording of the Hammerklavier, along with the "Eroica" Variations


He recorded Beethoven No.23 on this release:


----------



## Monsalvat

After yesterday's _Die Walküre_ (1954) and today's _Tristan und Isolde_ (1952), I was in the mood for some more Furtwängler.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Wilhelm Furtwängler: Berliner Philharmoniker (Live at Titania-Palast, 1948)


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Bachtoven 1 said:


> He recorded Beethoven No.23 on this release:
> View attachment 173111
> View attachment 173112


Good to know


----------



## opus55

Puccini: Tosca


----------



## Bruce

I'm listening to this gem of a collection today. Mostly riffs on Chopin's D-flat major waltz, Op. 64, No. 1 by various composers, including, but not limited to, Reger, Sorabji, Brahms, Godowsky, and Moszkowski. Not only Op. 64, No. 1 is subjected to this treatment, but other works of Chopin as well.


----------



## N Fowleri

"4 + four"
Turtle Island String Quartet with Ying Quartet
Label: Telarc

I especially like David Balakrishnan's piece "Mara's Garden of False Delights."


----------



## Coach G

During the past week and a half or so; I've been listening to string quartets from my CD collection:

1. *Dvorak*: _"American" Quartet #12_; *Tchaikovsky*: _Quartet_; *Borodin*: _Quartet #2_ (Emerson String Quartet) Recorded 1984 & 1986 in New York DG Records
2. *Ravel*: _Quartet_; *Debussy*: _Quartet_ (Tokyo String Quartet); *Ravel*: _Introduction and Allegro for Flute, Clarinet, Harp and String Quartet_ (Tokyo String Quartet w/James Galway, flute; Richard Stoltzman, clarinet; and Hiedi Lehwalder, harp) Recorded in 1992, 1994 & 1988 in New Jersey and New York RCA Victor Red Seal
3. *Grieg*: _Quartet_; *Sibelius*: _Quartet "Voces Intimae"_ (Guarneri Quartet) Recorded 1989 New York Philips Records 
4. *Beethoven*: _Quartet #15_; _Quartet #11 "Serioso"_ (Guarneri Quartet) Recorded 1988 New York Philips Records 
5. *Bartok*: _Six Quartets_ (Emerson String Quartet) Recorded 1988 in New York DG Records
6. *Webern*: _Works for String Quartet and String Trio_ (Emerson String Quartet w/Mary Ann McCormick, mezzo-soprano on _Three Pieces for String Quartet_) Recorded 1995 in New York DG Records
7. *Lutoslawski*: _Quartet_; *Penderecki*: _Quartet_; *Mayazumi*: _Prelude for String Quartet_; *Cage*: _String Quartet in Four Parts_ (LaSalle Quartet) Recorded in 1968 & 1972 in Berlin and Hanover DG Records
8. *Ives*: _Quartets #1 & 2_ (Blair String Quartet) Recorded in 2004 in Nashville, Tennessee NAXOS
9. *Britten*: _Quartets #1-3; Three Divertumenti for String Quartet _(Belcea Quartet) Recorded in 2003 & 2004 in Suffolk, UK EMI
10. *Shostakovich*: _Quartets #2, 12, 8, 7 & 3_ (Borodin Quartet) Recorded 1993 in London, UK Virgin Classics 

















































































There's lots of great music here. Perhaps the string quartet is classical music in it's purest form: classical music unplugged. Dvorak, Tchaikovsky and Borodin are the essence of Romanticism; very sweet and sentimental. Ravel and Debussy are mysterious but so are Grieg and Sibelius. Beethoven's late quartets are otherworldy. But then Bartok is a bit thorny yet compelling, followed by Webern who goes far off the deep end. The CD that features Lutosawski, Penderecki, Mayazumi, and Cage is not as difficult as it may seem with the high point being Toshiro Mayazumi's seamless blending of Japanese court music played in the genre of Modern Western classical music. Ives follows, and _Quartet #1_ is so tame that sometimes it sounds like Dvorak could have wrote it, but then with _Quartet #2_ Ives goes off in the grand experimental fashion that defines his overall style. We end with Britten and Shostakovich, two 20th century contemporaries who were also good friends. Both Britten and Shostakovich are more or less tonal and listenablebut very innovative and original.


----------



## SanAntone

*Leoš Janáček* (1854-1928) | _The Cunning Little Vixen_
Charles Mackerras


----------



## bharbeke

*Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 "Scottish"*
Klemperer, Philharmonia Orchestra

This performance was good but not outstanding. However, the 4th movement did sound superb, and it's the second time I have put that in my notes for this symphony, so it may just be the best movement of this symphony in general.


----------



## Klavierman

Bachtoven 1 said:


> Those of you who are considering learning Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No.2 , here is Yuja Wang playing a large chunk of the cadenza. Have fun reading the score!


Hah, well, I take the score out from time to time and play through the cadenza (it's a great piece that could almost stand alone but takes an insane amount of work to play). I'll never play the entire work except in my house Yuja does a brilliant job of playing an infamously vicious piece.


----------



## Klavierman

Bartok and Martinu make great pairings. Excellent performances.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Watching..









This is the 2nd volume.


----------



## Merl

Listening again to some late Beethoven. The Brentano recording of the 16th quartet has risen in my estimation since I recommended it.


----------



## N Fowleri

Filament
eighth blackbird
Label: Çedile


----------



## senza sordino

Mahler Symphony #6


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## tortkis

Benjamin Frankel (1906-1973): String Quartet No. 5, Op. 43 - Nomos Quartet (CPO)


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..








Callas Forever / Original Film Soundtrack / a film by Franco Zeffirelli, Fanny Ardant, Jeremy Irons / EMI ‎Audio CD 2002 Mono Stereo / 5 57396 2


BIML offers thousands of Bibles and New Testaments, over twenty thousand world CDs and DVDs, and rare collectabel items. We even have Children's toys from Europe!




www.bibleinmylanguage.com





The CD was made by a Hollywood studio which probably has nothing to do with classical music. Yet they got the Callas' unique timbre right whereas EMI, by doing remastering after remastering, totally screwed up her uniqueness. Well, I cannot say anything about the more recent remastering job by EMI or Warner because I haven't followed them after noticing the screw-up. And to be honest, I am not even half the crazy Callas fan to follow every remastering which is definitely for the marketing purpose than anything artistic.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Concerto No. 1* in C major, Op. 15
Alfred Brendel, piano; James Levine: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1983)


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Rachmaninov: All-Night Vigil


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## N Fowleri

Something new to me...engaging, a bit hard to classify the sub-genre.









Grigory Krein Piano Music
Jonathan Powell, Pianist
Label: Toccata Classics


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Every recording exclusively dedicated to Unsuk Chin that's on Spotify. Too little for such a tremendous composer - especially for those of us who appreciate the influence of her glorious teacher, György Ligeti

Akrostichon-Wortspiel, Fantaisie mécanique, Xi, Double Concerto for Piano & Percussion










Two works for Violin & Orchestra: Rocaná, and what is today the Violin Concerto No. 1










And lastly, three concertos more, with two of her most famous works: the Cello Concerto and Šu, for Sheng (a Chinese wind instrument), plus the Piano Concerto


----------



## OCEANE

I listened to Symphony No. 7 of Chailly's Bruckner Boxset.his
Symphony No. 7 was actually recorded in 1985 (issued by West Germany) and the earliest recording of his Bruckner cycle.


----------



## OCEANE

Mahler: Rückert-Lieder & Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen
Gerhild Romberger (contralto) & Alfredo Perl (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Lili Boulanger: Works for Choir and Orchestra

Sonia de Beaufort (mezzo-soprano) Martial Defontaine (tenor) Vincent Le Texier (baritone)

Choeur Symphonique de Namur/Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Mark Stringer




Boulanger, L: D'un matin de printemps
Boulanger, L: D'un soir triste
Boulanger, L: Pour les funérailles d'un soldat
Boulanger, L: Psalm 24 'La terre appartient a l'Eternel'
Boulanger, L: Psalm 129 'Ils m'ont assez opprimé dès ma jeunesse'
Boulanger, L: Psalm 130: 'Du fond de l'abîme'
Boulanger, L: Vieille Prière bouddhique


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## OCEANE

Uchida's Mozart No. 332 & 333
high quality recording by Philips


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Frøhlich & Gade: Symphonies

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christopher Hogwood

Fröhlich, J F: Symphony in E flat Major, Op. 33
Gade, N: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 20


----------



## Shoskofiev

N Fowleri said:


> View attachment 173132
> 
> Filament
> eighth blackbird
> Label: Çedile


Now, that is a striking cover art!


----------



## Shoskofiev

Rogerx said:


> Frøhlich & Gade: Symphonies
> 
> Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christopher Hogwood
> 
> Fröhlich, J F: Symphony in E flat Major, Op. 33
> Gade, N: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 20


I am zero familiar with the Frohlich. I hope it is good stuff!


----------



## Shoskofiev

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 173135


The fact of listening to this specific work says a lot about you.


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..








Latin-American Music for Guitar


Latin-American Music for Guitar. Naxos: 8572527. Buy CD or download online. Vicente Coves (guitar), Enrique Morente (vocal), Horacio Ferrer (narrator) & Esteban Ocaña (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

Shoskofiev said:


> The fact of listening to this specific work says a lot about you.


Thanks for your kindness. But I am not sure I deserve any credit. When I was young I was trying anything that grabbed my interest. On this particular case, I bought the used CD simply based on the performers, Vickers and Hamelin, not knowing anything about Enoch Arden, the poem. I completely forgot about it for a long time and just today I found it on my CD shelf gathering dust. Now I kind of remember it was an intriguing story. On the other hand, this says a lot about you instead. 

Good listening!


----------



## OCEANE

Ronn McFarlance has many wonderful lute music recordings by Dorian


----------



## Art Rock

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Complete String Quartets (Takács Quartet, Decca, 9 CD's)*

I'm currently listening to Ludwig for my early morning string quartet routine. I have opted for this complete set (the other one I have is a Frankencycle by the Kodaly [1-6] and Quartetto Italiano [7-16]). Today the fourth CD, string quartets 8 and 9.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Lieder im Freien zu singen

Kammerchor Stuttgart, Frieder Bernius

Mendelssohn: Der erste Frühlingstag, Op. 48
Mendelssohn: Sechs Lieder in Freien zu singen, Op. 41
Mendelssohn: Sechs Lieder in Freien zu singen, Op. 59
Mendelssohn: Sechs Lieder, Op. 88
Mendelssohn: Vier Lieder, Op. 100


----------



## Klavierman

No.2.


----------



## Chilham

Strauss: Tod und Verklärung
Riccardo Chailly, Lucerne Festival Orchestra









Sibelius: Symphony no. 4
Osmo Vänskä, Minnesota Orchestra









Nielsen: Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Sakari Oramo, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra









Sibelius: Symphony No. 3
Osmo Vänskä, Minnesota Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Another gem that is rendering me speechless. - Facts first: Today is the 10th Sunday after Trinity, Bach composed this marvellous cantata for that sunday and premiered it on 1st August 1723 in Leipzig during the first year of his Leipzig tenure.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Schauet doch und sehet, ob irgend ein Schmerz sei" BWV 46*

Kai Wessel, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki










The opening chorus - complex, deep. Two parts, the first one being one slow introduction. Lamento feeling, it is like a big prelude. Bach reused this music for the "Qui tollis peccata mundi" in his Mass in B minor. The choir seems to present a slow fugue, however, it is a strict canon, Alto and Tenor first, then Soprano and Bass. The subsequent sections are less rigorous, however, still in imitatory style.

The second part ("Denn der Herr hat mich voll Jammers gemacht") is a choral fugue with B. c. The two recorders are joining, later the strings too. Subject with grievous intervals and chromatics.

Can music be deeper than this opening chorus? And thus complex at the same time?

After some accompagnato - surprise - a bass aria with solo trumpet and strings, the baroque type of a tempest aria.

Then some secco recitative followed by an aria without B. c. - always special with Bach, detached, levitating, transfigured. Two recorders and a bassetto by two corni da caccia plus alto solo.

The final choral is not the ordinary homophonic setting, as the recorders have short interludes with wave-like movements.

Just a really great piece of music, as Bach did week by week ...


----------



## Rogerx

Bach-Sonaten & Partiten BWV 1001-1006

Shlomo Mintz


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Philidor

Next year's delivery. Premiered on 13 August 1724.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Nimm von uns, Herr, du treuer Gott" BWV 101*

Yukari Nonoshita, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Concerto Palatino
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Just finished listening to this again after hearing it earlier this week. I have now purchased it as a download from Presto Music 
(I usually buy CD's. This is only the second time i have purchased a recording as a download!) 











*Maurice Ravel*
*Concertos pour piano*
*Melodies*
Cedric Tiberghien
Stephane Degout
Francois-Xavier Roth
Les Siecles

Harmonia Mundi


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Beethoven - Symphonies 3 and 5
Gielen/Frankfurt RSO, Stuttgart RSO









Poulenc - Figure humaine, 4 Motets pour un temps de penitence, Laudes de St Antoine, 4 Motets pour Le temps de Noel, 4 Petites prieres de St Francis of Assisi
Christophers/The Sixteen









Schreker - Prelude to a Drama, Birthday of the Infanta Suite, Romantic Suite
Falletta/Berlin RSO









Harbison - Oboe Concerto, Symphony 2
Sessions - Symphony 2
Blomstedt/San Franscisco; Bennett, oboe









Ravel - String Quartet, Violin Sonata, Piano Trio
Quartetto Italiano; Grumiaux/Hajdu; Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Cécile Chaminade* (1857-1944): *Six études de concert* (1896), as recorded in 2018 by Mark Viner.
"This is not a woman who composes, but a composer who is a woman." -- _Ambroise Thomas _(Wikipedia).


----------



## Floeddie

*Jennifer Higdon: All Things Majestic (2016)*
Roberto Díaz, Nashville Symphony Orchestra, Giancarlo Guerrero, James Button, Gary Call

This is another recent purchase I made from Presto Music in mp3 format. The work is new to me, and this is my first full listen of Higdon. I really am liking the Naxos American Classics works that I have acquired as a result from the time that I have spent participating in this thread.


----------



## Enthusiast

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> Later I'll listen to this CD which gravely disappointed me last year. But I'm giving it another go, because it's extremely weird that Faust, Queyras and Melnikov (the main 3 protagonists) who are EXCELLENT musicians (especially the first two) could fail so in these wonderful and favourite works of mine which are Debussy's three Sonatas. I'll also listen to those little 4 piano works -Berceuse héroïque, Pièce pour le vêtement du blessé, Élégie, Les soirs illuminés par l'ardeur du charbon- which are included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, perhaps thanks are in order to Enthusiast for reminding me of this recording. Or perhaps not, precisely for that!


I am surprised that anyone could dislike this! For me it is worth the money for Faust's violin sonata alone - but the other pieces are well worth it, too. I do hope you liked it this time but, of course, respect your right to your own taste!


----------



## Philidor

Now some impressionistic organ music (yes, they go together ...)

*Maurice Duruflé: Prélude et fugue sur le nom d'Alain op. 7*

John Scott
Organ in Paul's Cathedral, London (V/105)

Friedhelm Flamme
Organ by Mühleisen in the Stiftskirche, Bad Gandersheim/D (III/50)

















Duruflé wrote an epitaph for Jehan Alain, who died in 1940 by a german bullet near Saumur, France.

"Sur le nom d'Alain": Ironically, Duruflé used the german way to name notes for conctructing a muscal alphabet:
"letter"->"note": A->A, B->B, C->C, D->D, E->E, F->F, G->G, H->H, I->A, J->B, K->C, L->D, M->E, N->F,
thus "ALAIN"->"ADAAF" , which is the beginning of the subject of the prelude as well as of the fugue.

Furthermore, Duruflé quoted the main theme from Alain's "Litanies" at the end of the Prelude.


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Piano sonastas No. 1, No. 2 and No. 3 (Leslie Howard, Hyperion)*

Personally, I am not a big fan of post-Beethoven piano sonatas, even when they are by some of my favourite composers. There are exceptions of course, and the Tchaikovsky three sonatas (the first one completed by Howard) are an example of that.


----------



## Philidor

More organ music:

*Max Reger

Toccata D minor op. 59 No. 5
Fugue D major op. 59 Nr. 6*

Edgar Krapp
Organ by Schuke in the Stadtkirche St. Moriz [sic!] in Coburg, Bavaria/D (III/56)

Bernhard Buttmann
Organ by Steinmeyer, St. Blasius, Weiler, Bavaria/D (II/33)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Nikolay Roslavets* (1881-1944):* Violin concertos nos. 1* (1925) *and 2* (1936), as recorded in 2008 by Alina Ibragimova with the BBC Scottish Symphony orchestra, conducted by Ilan Volkov. 
Marginalized by the Soviets for decades on end, I was surprised to see Alina Ibragimova record these Roslavets concertos. And I must say that I'm becoming an avid Ibragimova fan. Splendid performances, one after another.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Ein Heldenleben, Op. 40


David Frisina (violin)
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta
Recorded: 1968-05-09
Recording Venue: Royce Hall, University Of California, Los Angeles (U.C.L.A.)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part three
for late morning and early afternoon.

_Kezdök zongoramuzsikája_ [_The First Term at the Piano_] -
eighteen pieces for piano Sz53/BB66 (1913):
_Sonatine_ for piano Sz55/BB69 (1915):
_Román népi táncok_ [_Romanian Folk Dances_] -
six pieces for piano Sz56/BB68 (1915):
_Román kolindadallamok_ [_Romanian Christmas Carols_] -
twenty pieces for piano Sz57/BB67 (1915):
_Suite_ for piano Sz62/BB70 (1916):
_Andante_ for piano - rejected movement from the
_Suite_ Sz62/BB70 (1916):









_A fából faragott királyfi_ [_The Wooden Prince_] - ballet-pantomime
in one act for orchestra Sz60/BB74 (1914-17):









String Quartet no. 2 Sz67/BB75 (1915-17):









_Román népi táncok_ [_Romanian Folk Dances_] - six pieces for piano Sz56/BB68,
arr. for small orchestra Sz68/BB76 (orig. 1915 - arr. 1917):


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 ‘Moonlight'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 15 in D major, Op. 28 'Pastorale'*

András Schiff (piano)
Recorded: 2005-04-24
Recording Venue: Tonhalle Zürich


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 3

Donna Brown (soprano), Jean Louis Steuerman (piano), Sato Moughalian (flute) & Alexandre Silvério (bassoon)

The Cellists of the São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (OSESP) with the special participation of Antônio Meneses, Roberto Minczuk


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with *Balakirev,* Symphony 1,2
It is always so easy to feel the soul of Russia in his music...


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 10 - The Philadelphia Orchestra, Mariss Jansons.*

This is a nice little twofer for those who don't want the full Janson's Shosty' symphony set and the additional works give a bit of variety.


----------



## Philidor

Revisiting.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 B-flat major op. 67 (1876)*
Vivace - Andante - Agitato - Poco Allegretto con Variazioni/Doppio Movimento

Alban Berg Quartet

*Friedrich Gernsheim: String Quartet No. 3 F major op. 51 (1885)*
Allegro - Scherzando/Molto Vivace e Giocoso/Tempo I - Andante molto cantabile - Tema con variazioni

Diogenes Quartet

















I have to rewrite my impression on *Gernsheim's op. 51*. At first listening I wasn't impressed too much. However, in the first movement there is a dense texture of individual lines with individual rhythms, not always with simple proportions, offering much more for the ear than "melody and accompaniment". I would say, high-level quartet writing in terms of craftsmanship. Together with the changes in lighting and shadowing, a rich movement, which contains much more than its handy and innocuous surface. Music in continuous change of tempo, mood, complexitiy, everything with smooth transitions, saying that the whole movement is a permanent transition is maybe too far, but not much.

The same ongoing change attitude occurs in the second, lots of soli, dialogues, discussions with four instruments.

In the Andante it is maybe not so much about change in texture etc. However, Gernsheim managed to keep things flowing, creating moments of peace from time to time and getting back to the gentle proceeding. The moments with the 1st violin in highest range offer width and brightness, widening the music's scope and horizon.

Of course, a set of variations is (mostly) exactly the opposite of presenting smooth transitions ... this is what happens in the last movement. However, it is great that Gernsheim reminds moods from earlier movements in the end - even the first subject from the first movement is quoted - as Brahms did in op. 67. 

After all, a very delectable string quartet from late 19th century enriching the repertoire.


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexandre Tansman: Bric à Brac (Ballet), Symphony No. 4 (Bamberger Symphoniker, Israel Yinon, Koch)*

I already had the fourth symphony (Caetani, Chandos), but at bargain price I could not resist snapping this up as well years ago. The ballet from 1935 is almost 40 minutes, so it was a no-brainer. Together with the more famous works by Milhaud and Roussel, Bric à Brac stands firm as one of the better French ballets after Ravel.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Tchaikovsky, Manfred Symphony, Conducted by Jurowski with the London Phil


----------



## Georgieva

Again Sokolov. This set combines the large-scale dramatic canvases of Beethoven's sonatas with the restless romantic heroics of Scriabin's Third Sonata where Sokolov emphasizes the Promethean spirit without erasing the individuality of the Russian genius of the 20th century.
However, what makes this set particularly interesting is Grigory Sokolov's recordings of the works by his contemporary, Leningrad composer *Boris Arapov. 
Grigory Sokolov* made the featured recordings of the works by Beethoven, Scriabin and Arapov in 1972 to 1988.


----------



## Georgieva

*Beethoven:* Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-Flat Major, Op. 108


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 41* in C major, KV 551, “Jupiter”
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1970)

An EMI recording, _not_ Deutsche Grammophon (but I doubt I would have been able to tell the difference in a double-blind test). According to my notes, *Michel Glotz* was the producer for Karajan's 1970 EMI recordings _and_ the 1976–1977 Deutsche Grammophon recordings of the late Mozart symphonies so perhaps that's why they sound similar to me. As a comparison:









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 40* in G minor, KV 550
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1976–1977)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Grieg: Piano Concertos

Peter Jablonski (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphonies Nos 6 & 7 - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Alexander Gibson.*

Sibelius, local orchestra, local conductor, whats not to like?


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart's penultimate opera may lack the recognition it deserves.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58*

_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy








_


----------



## prlj

Rogerx said:


> Busoni: Piano Concerto
> 
> Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017
> 
> Kirill Gerstein (piano)
> 
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo


LOVE this recording...thank you for reminding me about this!


----------



## Vasks

*Symphony #2 - A fine work; fairly conservative/tonal, but has its own distinctive voice

*


----------



## Rogerx

French Cello Sonatas

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello) & José Gallardo (piano)

Boulanger, N: Trois pièces for cello and piano
Indy: Lied, Op. 19
Indy: Sonata for cello and piano, Op. 84
Pierné, G: Caprice for Piano and Cello, Op. 16
Pierné, G: Expansion for Cello and Piano, Op. 21
Pierné, G: Sonate pour violoncelle et piano en Fa# mineur (en une partie) Op. 46 (1919), à André Hekking


----------



## Philidor

Now back to Rautavaara.

*Einojuhani Rautavaara: Piano Concerto No. 3 "Gift of Dreams" (1998)*

Vladimir Ashkenazy, Piano and Conductor
Helsinki Philharmnoc Orchestra


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> I am surprised that anyone could dislike this! For me it is worth the money for Faust's violin sonata alone - but the other pieces are well worth it, too. I do hope you liked it this time but, of course, respect your right to your own taste!


I don't know what I was on when I'd listened to it for the first time. I'm still not convinced by the Trio Sonata, I think it needs a bit more emotion, but the Violin Sonata is certainly special


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*François Couperin* (1668-1733) - *Les Nations* (1726), as recorded in 1983 by Monica Huggett, Chiara Bianchini, Michel Henry, Claude Wassmer, Ku Ebbinge, Stephen Preston, Hopkinson Smith, and Ton Koopman, conducted by Jordi Savall. 
I've finally decided to replace my "Les Nations" recording by Musica ad Rhenum (Jed Wentz) with this Savall recording. In the former, the harpsichord is so loud that at times it almost drowns out the other instruments; plus, the overall mastering volume is way higher than my average classical CD, which is not nice when 'Shuffle all' is on. In my opinion, the Savall release is much more balanced.


----------



## sbmonty

Gernsheim: Piano Quintet No. 1 In D Minor, Op. 35
Gémeaux Quartett; Oliver Triendl

Inspired to explore this composer by the recent string quartet thread selection. Very Brahmsian first movement. Nice recorded sound. Love CPO artwork too.


----------



## Enthusiast

Faure's two piano quartets.


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Rautavaara.

*Einojuhani Rautavaara: Symphony No. 8 "Journey"*

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam










Symphonies Nos. 1, 6, 7 and 8 are on my list for relistening,


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Walton: Cello Concertos

Daniel Müller-Schott (Gofriller cello 1700)

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Philidor

The third cantata written by Bach for the 10th Sunday after Trinity. Premiered 25 August 1726.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Herr, deine Augen sehen nach dem Glauben" BWV 102*

Daniel Taylor, alto
Christoph Genz, tenor
Gotthold Schwarz, bass
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Solists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Enthusiast

I always greatly enjoy Kovacevich's Hammerklavier when I listen to it.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Albéniz & Granados: Guitar Music


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some Mozart with Claudio Abbado today (horn concertos and divertimento for woodwinds). Now Schubert octet with Gidon Kremer ++


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part four for the
rest of this afternoon and early evening.​
Having never knowingly heard a recording of _Bluebeard's Castle_ sung in its original Hungarian I wouldn't know how well a version sung in German stacks up. As the music is the kind of tension-ratchetting expressionism found in various dramatic works by numerous numerous Austro-German composers during the early part of the 20th century my gut feeling tells me that singing in German shouldn't really be detrimental in this particular instance. Is there a good case for the German alternative?

_Herzog Blaubarts Burg_ [_Duke Bluebeard's Castle_] - opera in one act, after
the story _La Barbe bleue_ by Charles Perrault Sz48/BB62 [Libretto:
Béla Balázs - transl. by Wilhelm Ziegler] (1911 - rev. 1912, with
new ending in 1917. German translation of libretto by 1921):

with Hertha Töpper (alt.), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (bar.) and the
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin/Ferenc Fricsay









_Három magyar népdal_ [_Three Hungarian Folk Songs_] for
piano Sz66/BB80b (bet. 1914-18 - rev. 1941 or 1942):
_Tizenöt magyar parasztdalok_ _Fifteen Hungarian Peasant 
Songs_ for piano Sz71/BB79 (bet. 1914-18):
_(3) Etűdök _[_(3) Études_] for piano Sz72/BB81 (1918):
_(8) Improvizációk magyar parasztdalokra_ [_(8) Improvisations on 
Hungarian Peasant Songs_] for piano Sz74/BB83 (1920):









Violin Sonata no. 1 in C-sharp minor Sz75/BB84 (1921):
Violin Sonata no. 2 Sz76/BB85 (1922):


----------



## Chilham

Another opportunity to, "Contrast and compare".









Glazunov: Violin Concerto
José Serebrier, Russian National Orchestra, Rachel Barton-Pine









Glazunov: Violin Concerto
Claudio Abbado, Berliner Philharmoniker, Maxim Vengerov


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

From last night

*Antonin Dvorak

String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op. 106
Artemis Quartet

Cypresses (for string quartet) (Nos. 2, 3, 11, 7, and 12)
New Helsinki Quartet*


----------



## pianozach

Short piece under 5 minutes from Saint-Saens, from Carnival of the Animals


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: 24 Préludes

Boris Giltburg (piano)


Last one for this day, goodnight ,


----------



## Bkeske

Busy couple days, back to music for a bit….

The Cleveland Quartet : Barber - String Quartet, Op. 11 & Ives - String Quartet No. 2 / Scherzo For String Quartet. RCA Red Seal 1976


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Enthusiast

The violin concerto and the 4th piano concerto from this set. The pianist is Hannes Minnaar and the violinist Liza Ferschtman.


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Ein Deutches Requiem










Berg: Lyric Suite
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Federico Moreno Torroba* (1891-1982): *Diálogos entre guitarra y orquesta* (1977), as recorded in 2013 by Pepe Romero with the Málaga Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Manuel Coves. 
This is sort of a guitar concerto. I don't listen to classical guitar music very often, but this sounds very nice. Yesterday I also enjoyed Malcolm Arnold's guitar concerto (1959):


----------



## N Fowleri

Well, color me impressed. I didn't realize that there is a long history of mandolin ensembles with instruments in many different sizes. This album is beautiful, with compositions by Copland, Dvorak, Bernstein, Gershwin, Glass, and others.










Americana
Modern Mandolin Quartet
Label: Sono Luminus


----------



## Enthusiast

Great performances.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 7










Fricsay, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

On Lp.


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time

I find Tchaikovsky less inspired in solo piano music than in symphonic, chamber, opera, songs, etc. so I re-visit them rarely but here I go.


----------



## Georgieva

*Strauss:* Four Last Songs / Metamorphosen / Concerto for Oboe and Small Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 'Sebastopol', Music for Orchestra, The Wind of Siberia (Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Fedoseyev, Chandos)*

Continuing with re-playing the other Tchaikovsky. These are works from the eighties, including his most famous symphony, a beautiful piece in a neo-romantic style that is far from over-sweet. Music for Orchestra is a piece in seven movements with great variety in moods. The Wind of Siberia is a tone poem dedicated to the conductor for this recording. A very good CD.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

The 5th.


----------



## Malx

Nice rendition of an old favourite concerto in a recent recording. My first exposure to this work was Gendron's recording with the Monte Carlo Opera Orchestra under Benzi - a disc I still have and enjoy, I will look it out and play again soon.

*Saint Saens, Cello Concerto Op 33 - Astrig Siranossian (cello), Philharmonie Südwestfalen, Nabil Shehata.








*


----------



## Art Rock

*Andy Teirstein: "Open Crossings" (Various artists, Naxos)*

Andy Teirstein (1957) is an American composer. This is a CD from Naxos' valuable American Classics series. It is a varied programme, composed in the period 1995-2007, including orchestral music (such as Maramurs for viola and orchestra), chamber music (such as a suite for string trio), and a delightful crossover piece for string quartet and folk musician (playing Jew's Harp, Harmonica and Banjo).


----------



## Malx

First listen to the new weeks string quartet choice.
*Cerha, String Quartet No 2 - Arditti Quartet.








*


----------



## sAmUiLc

This one is not without intermission, but the 3-act version.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

New recording with top performers (Isabelle Faust!!) playing this most fascinating song cycle by the 20th century master -one of the all time masters, too- of the genre, György Kurtág


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Scherzi Cat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Symphony No. 41 in C, K551 "Jupiter"
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras, Conductor


----------



## Bachtoven 1

No.3 and 4.


----------



## abrygida

W.A.Mozart - Sonata No.16, Andante (K.545)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ethel Smyth, Mass in D*

This is a recording from the 2022 Proms conducted by Sakari Oramo. 

I haven't listened to enough of this to form an opinion, but Tovey is impressed with it: "There is no 'religiosity' about it . . . but the music is throughout God-intoxicated . . . It expresses an all-pervading joy in the things told by the text."


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Bela Bartok

Concerto For Orchestra * (1943, revised 1945) - _circa 38 minutes_

*The Miraculous Mandarin - Suite *(1926) - 19 minutes, 39 seconds

*Two Pictures For Orchestra* (1910) - _16 minutes, 16 seconds_


This is a cracking CD, as are the other Sony Ormandy/Philadelphia releases.

Recorded in 1962 & 1963, lovely sound quality and great performances.

Ormandy should get more praise!!


----------



## SanAntone

*Wagner*: _Die Walkure_
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn, String Quartets, op 50, n 4, op 50 n 5, op 50 n 6


----------



## prlj

Beethoven *Missa Solemnis* Freiburger BarockOrchester/Jacobs...with score in hand.

Despite not being a _huge_ fan of choral music, I do enjoy the *MS* from time to time, and tonight is one of those times.


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 25 in C major, No. 26 in D minor "Lamentations", No. 27 in G major, No. 28 in A major, and No. 29 in E major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer 

Continuing with this remarkable body of work, one which never gets old. The freshness of imagination with every symphony really is awe inspiring!


----------



## jambo

I had a decidedly non-classical weekend, listening to Beck, N.W.A., Jorge Ben and Cheap Trick. Back to it this morning at the office though!

*Saint-Saëns: *Piano Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 17
*Saint-Saëns: *Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22
*Saint-Saëns: *Piano Concerto No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 29

Philippe Entremont (piano)
Michel Plasson
L'orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
1976-1977


----------



## N Fowleri

There is a wonderful thing about contemporary classical music. If somebody says they don't enjoy something that you like, you can tell them they don't have adequate experience to understand it.










Gyorgy Ligeti Complete Piano Music
Fredrik Ullen, pianist
Label: BIS


----------



## opus55

Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2
Gil Shaham
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## 13hm13

August de Boeck - Orchestral Works - Soustrot


----------



## sAmUiLc

l

As usual, EMI messed up the sound of the recording in their later remastering, so I kept this earlier transfer and am happy with it.


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphonies No. 3
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## jambo

This was a really fantastic cycle of one of the best sets of piano concertos from the Romantic era.

*Saint-Saëns: *Piano Concerto No. 4 in C minor, Op. 44
*Saint-Saëns: *Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, Op. 103
*Saint-Saëns: *Rhapsodie D'Auvergne, Op. 73
*Saint-Saëns: *"Wedding Cake" (Caprice-Valse), Op. 76
*Saint-Saëns: *Fantasie for Piano and Orchestra, "Africa", Op. 89

Philippe Entremont (piano)
Michel Plasson
L'orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
1976-1977


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Sonatas & Trios

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Edgar Moreau (cello), Gerard Caussé (viola), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp)


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Leonard Bernstein

Dybbuk Suite Nos. 1 and 2

Paul Sperry, tenor
Bruce Fifer, bass-baritone
New York Phiharmonic
Leonard Bernstein










Felix Mendelssohn

Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Orchestra in D minor
Concerto for Violin and String Orchestra in D minor

Gidon Kremer, violin
Martha Argerich, piano
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra*


----------



## Shoskofiev

*Gustave Charpentier: Impressions d'Italie - Symphonic suite*

I saw this work mentioned on a Hurwitz video and I think it was worth listening. Some of his videos are quite interesting and insightful, even though I disagree with many of his views in certain topics.

This is some charming music, somewhat in the vein of Massenet and Godard (maybe). My only quibble is some empty gestures in _Les cimes. _All in all, a very nice listen!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich & Kabalevsky: Cello Sonatas

Steven Isserlis (cello) & Olli Mustonen (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc

A rare occasion EMI art remastering is OK.


----------



## Art Rock

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Complete String Quartets (Takács Quartet, Decca, 9 CD's)*

I'm currently listening to Ludwig for my early morning string quartet routine. I have opted for this complete set (the other one I have is a Frankencycle by the Kodaly [1-6] and Quartetto Italiano [7-16]). Today the fifth CD, string quartets 12 and 14.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Philipp Scharwenka* (1847-1917): *Sechs Tonbilder in kleinen Rahmen*, op.69 (1880), as recorded in 2019 by Luís Pipa for Toccata.
Most people associate the name Scharwenka with Xaver (1850-1924) and his piano concertos. But his brother Philipp was a notable composer as well. Xaver was extravert and outspoken, while Philipp was more introvert and contemplative. When it comes to profundity, Philipp clearly outdoes his brother.


----------



## prlj




----------



## Rogerx

Ferruccio Busoni: Arlecchino/Turandot

Ernst Theo Richter (Arlecchino*)
Thomas Mohr (del Sarto*)
Wolfgang Holzmair (Cospicuo*, Tartagilia)
Stefan Dahlberg (Leandro*, Kalaf)
Mechthild Gessendorf (Turandot)
Franz-Joseph Selig (Altoum), and others
Orchestra & Chorus of l'Opéra de Lyon/Kent Nagano


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Beethoven - Symphony 3
Gielen/Cincinnati SO









Schwantner- Velocities, Percussion Concerto, New Morning for the World
Slatkin/National SO; Glennie, marimba









Marsalis - All Rise
Salonen/LA Phil, Lincoln Centre Jazz Orchestra









Bernstein - Candide Overture, Symphonic Dances from West Side Story, On the Waterfront Suite, Prelude Fugue and Riffs
Bernstein/LA Phil, Israel Phil, Vienna Phil









Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue, An American in Paris
Fiedler/Boston Pops, Wild, piano


----------



## sAmUiLc

Joaquín Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez









The famous slow movement on this recording is simply magical, the best among what I heard. However the last movement is a dud, lethargic. It could be they had a heavy lunch after finishing the 2nd movement during the recording time, not finishing the last movement as well. Whata shame!


----------



## jambo

I skipped this disc on my first run through the Paillard box, which is a shame because it was very enjoyable, especially the Schobert.

*Gossec: *Sinfonia concertante for 2 Harps and Orchestra from Mirza in D major
*Saint-Georges: *Sinfonia concertante for Two Violins and Orchestra in G major, Op. 13
*Schobert: *Harpsichord Concerto No. 4 in C major, Op. 15

Lily Laskine (harp)
Odette Le Dentu (harp)
Huguette Fernandez (violin)
Ginette Carles (violin)
Anne-Marie Beckensteiner (harpsichord)
Jean-François Paillard
Orchestre de chambre Jean-François Paillard


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

Very, very serious job of sir Simon Rattle


----------



## prlj

*Mahler Symphony No. 4* Czech Phil/Bychkov

For a long time, this was my least favorite Mahler symphony, but now it's one I turn to quite often. Particularly the third moment.


----------



## Georgieva

prlj said:


> View attachment 173210
> 
> 
> *Mahler Symphony No. 4* Czech Phil/Bychkov
> 
> For a long time, this was my least favorite Mahler symphony, but now it's one I turn to quite often. Particularly the third moment.



_Absolutely Fabulous!_


----------



## Rogerx

Secret Love Letters

Franck - Szymanowski - Chausson - Debussy

Lisa Batiashvili (violin), Giorgi Gigashvili (piano),Philadelphia Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Debussy: Beau Soir
Franck, C: Violin Sonata in A major
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 35


----------



## Baxi

*Carl Nielsen 
Symphony No. 1 & 6
San Francisco Symphony 
Herbert Blomstedt
(1989)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part five for
late morning and early afternoon.​Although an accomplished composer for a least a decade before that, I think from the beginning of the 1920s is when we get to the real essence of Bartók in terms of him being a true individual.

_Táncszvit_ [_Dance Suite_] for orchestra Sz77/BB86 (1923):









_A Csodálatos Mandarin_ [_The Miraculous Mandarin_] - ballet-pantomime in 
one act for mixed choir and orchestra Sz73/BB82 (1918-19 and 1924):

with the London Philharmonic Choir and Orchestra/Franz Welser-Möst









Piano Sonata Sz80/BB88 (1926):
_Szabadban_ [_Out of Doors_] - five pieces for piano Sz81/BB89 (1926):
_Kilenc kis zongoradarab_ [_Nine Little Piano Pieces_] Sz82/BB90 (1926):
_Három rondo népi dallamokkal_ [_Three Rondos on Folk Tunes_]
for piano Sz84/BB92 (1916 and 1927):









Piano Concerto no. 1 Sz83/BB91 (1926):


----------



## Bourdon

Gustav Leonhardt plays Historic Harpsichords


----------



## Kiki

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_Symphony No. 5 _
*Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra / Andrew Manze* • 2017 • Onyx

#5 is RVW's true pastorale symphony under the shadow of war in my opinion. Andrew Manze's rendering fits in well with my expectation. I just wish he were faster and grittier, where appropriate of course. The recording itself is unusual for a modern recording - it is neither heavily compressed nor pushed as loud as possible - pump up the volume and one will get natural-sounding instruments and a good dynamic range. Nice.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76


London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Recorded: 1965-12-10
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Eugen Onegin (Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, James Levine, Thomas Allen, Mirella Freni, Anne Sofie von Otter, Neil Shicoff, Paata Burchuladze, DG, 2 CD's)*

It's been a few years since I last had this one in the CD player - one of the reasons why I'm going through my complete collection again. In general, I like opera, but not as much as most other genres of classical music, with a few exceptions (Wagner, Puccini, Britten, to name a few). The same holds for Eugen Onegin. I love listening to it, I even consider it one of the best 19th century operas (excepting most of Wagner as hors concours), but in the end there are a lot of Tchaikovsky works outside opera that I prefer. Still, a pleasure to hear this again.


----------



## Chilham

Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable"
Sakari Oramo, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra









Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Osmo Vänskä, Minnesota Orchestra









Nielsen: Symphony No. 6 "Sinfonia Semplice"
Sakari Oramo, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Mer & Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Philharmonia Orchestra, Pablo Heras-Casado


*Claude Debussy, , (born August 22, 1862, Saint-Germain-en-Laye, France—died March 25, 1918,)*


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

As the the cover shows,these are excerpts


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Wilhelm Wilms* (1772-1847): *Piano quartet in F*, op.30 (1815), as recorded in 2019 by the Valentin Klavierquartett.
OK, I admit it: I'm not a huge fan of string quartets, or of chamber music with violins. This is not because of the genre _per se_, but rather because of the challenges for the sound engineer: too often the violins seem to screech into my ears like nails on a chalkboard. What a relief, then, to experience this CPO production. _This _is how chamber music should be sound-engineered imho! A real treat.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9* in D minor, Op. 125
Ferenc Fricsay: Berliner Philharmoniker (1958)
Irmgard Seefried, soprano; Maureen Forrester, contralto; Ernst Haefliger, tenor; Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone


----------



## Enthusiast

The recordings of Mozart piano concertos that Richard Goode made with the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra have long been among my favourites (or perhaps even my absolute favourites) for the concertos they recorded. These records came out a very long time ago and my taste in Mozart performing styles has been through a lot of changes since then but my love for these has been unwavering. I don't know a lot of Goode's work but suspect these may be the finest things he has done.


----------



## sbmonty

Norgård: Symphony No. 6 "At The End Of Day"
John Storgårds; Oslo Philharmonic


----------



## Kiki

*Sofia Gubaidulina*
_"Glorious Percussion" Concerto for Percussion Ensemble and Orchestra_
*Glorious Percussion / Lucerne Symphony Orchestra / Jonathan Nott* • 2008 Live • BIS

Among Gubaidula's concertos, this is the most difficult for me. While the sound world is unmistakably Gubaidulina and the percussion instruments sound fantastic (they always do!), I'm afraid the whole pieces sounds episodic to me. It must be me.


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## haziz




----------



## Shaughnessy

*Alban Berg Quartet - The Complete Recordings*

Webern: String Quartet, Op. 28 (1937-38)

Haubenstock-Ramati: String Quartet No. 1 'Mobile 

Urbanner: String Quartet No. 3 

Sometime or other during the morning, afternoon, and evening...

*The Menuhin Century - The Complete Recordings with Hephzibah Menuhin*

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 5 in D major, Op. 70 No. 1 'The Ghost'

Can't be any more specific than "sometime or other"...


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexandre Tansman: Complete Guitar Music (Marc Regier, Marco Polo)*

There is not that much guitar repertoire outside Spain and Latin America. This CD collects all the works for the instrument by Franco-Polish composer Tansman. Mostly relaxed, and always good to listen to.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23*
_
Lazar Berman
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Juri Temirkanov_

My second favorite piano concerto (after the Grieg) by any composer and one of my favorite compositions overall. This is a recording of the first version by Tchaikovsky. I didn't know there was a "first" version!


----------



## Baxi

*Alexander Moyzes
Symphony No. 1 & 2
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ladislav Slovák
(1993/94)*

First listening ... not bad, not bad


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: String Trio & Duos

Hans Kalafusz (violin), Jürgen Weber (viola), Reiner Ginzel (cello)

Villa-Lobos: Duo for Violin and Viola
Villa-Lobos: String Trio
Villa-Lobos: Two Choros (bis) (1928) for violin and cello


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

My appreciation for Messiaen's music is well known. His music continues to fascinate me as one of the most interesting, but above all it takes me to a world of sound that overwhelms me.
The fact that Messiaen had a color representation when hearing music has been dismissed by many as a dreamer's rarity.
However,the color representation in sound has been confirmed by neurologists: synaesthesia is now defined as an inborn connection in the brain that most people lose as they grow up, but of which many of us keep a small part intact. In Messiaen's time, however, synaesthesia was often met with considerable skepticism. As late as in 2002, when the seventh volume of Messiaen's Traité was finally published, Alain Louvier still addressed this point with some skepticism.
Messiaen himself has provided considerable amounts of information that makes color translations possible, although, it must be said, he probably never intended to have the works performed with actual color projections.

Messiaen 

When I hear music, I see corresponding colours. I think everyone possesses this sixth sense, but only a few discover it. I discovered this disease 20 years old at a painter friend's place. I tried to put these colors into what I wrote. I don’t ask the performers to see the same colors as I do myself – by the way, this is not possible – but to see colours, each in his own way.

Even at the age of eighty, there was still a sense of shame for this innate talent.

We can only speculate if our listening had a connection and we could perceive the sounds simultaneously as colors and what this would do to the intensity of our experience.

Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant-Jésus

*Håkon Austbø*


----------



## Vasks

*Elsner - Overture to "The Echo in the Wood" (Dawidow/Dux)
Chopin/Glazunov - Etude in E, Op. 25, No. 7 (Gliegel/Naxos)
Stojowski - Piano Concerto #2 (Plowright/Hyperion)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn quartets. First three of the Op 33 - the first, fourth and sixth - played by the Mosaiques. Lots of good things in these recordings but they are a little less than sprightly sometimes.










Then the Ebene quartet playing Op 33/1, Op 64/5 and Op 76/1.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *Organ sonata no.2 in D minor*, op.60 (1901), as recorded in 2014 by Bernard Buttmann for Oehms.
I think it's safe to say that Max Reger has been instrumental (pardon the pun) at the end of the 19th century in saving the organ (as a classical music instrument) from being marginalized / discarded / dismissed. And indeed, I think that many of Reger's organ works have something special, not least of which is his second organ sonata. It's hard to put into words, but each time I hear this, it feels like some sort of inner cleansing takes place.


----------



## Floeddie

Ultimate Bach - Goldberg Variations Nos.1-15


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76

Chiaroscuro Quartet


Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 5 in D major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 6 in E flat major


----------



## Montarsolo

Wieniawski violinconcer 2, Perlman/Barenboim










I honestly wasn't a fan. Perlman has a warm full tone. But I didn't hear that on this DG recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

A great record of three Mozart quartets - the 4th, 17th (The Hunt) and 22nd (The Prussian). I had hoped it would be the first of a series but that seems not to be happening.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Chansons de Bilitis

Margit-Anna Suss (harp), Gerhart Hetzel (violin), Rainer Honeck (violin), Wolfram Christ (viola), Georg Faust (cello), Wolfgang Schulz (flute), Karl Leister (clarinet), Catherine Deneuve (narrator), Hans Wolfgang Dünschede (flute), Adelheid Blovsky-Miller (harp), Rolf Koenen (celeste)

Ensemble Wien-Berlin


----------



## Ingélou

Tobias Hume - Musical Humours - today's happy discovery. Renaissance fare pungent with Scots herbs & sauces.
Gorgeous.


----------



## Bourdon

Hotteterre

CD 1


----------



## pmsummer

TINTINNABULI
_Sacred Choral Works_
*Arvo Pärt*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Zbigniew Preisner *(1955): *Requiem for my friend* (1998). Recorded by the Sinfonia Varsovia, conducted by Jacek Kaspszyk.
"Requiem for my friend" is the first non-film musical work composed by Zbigniew Preisner. The composition was meant to honour the composer's late friend, the director Krzysztof Kieślowski, with whom he collaborated while working on a number of films, including the famous Three Colours trilogy. The album was released in 1998 although some parts of the work must have been ready upon Kieślowski's passing as Preisner asserted in an interview that "the Requiem had accompanied Krzysztof in his last journey". (Wikipedia)


----------



## Enthusiast

These were the first Murail pieces I heard. I used to play this disc a lot but it's been a while now ...


----------



## Eramire156

*There is always time for Brahms, found this LP at Goodwill in Santa Fe, after a wonderful week of music in SF, it is nice to be home.

Johannes Brahms
Piano Quintet in F minor, op.34











Rudolf Serkin
Budapest String Quartet*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part six for
late afternoon and early evening.

String Quartet no. 3 Sz85/BB93 (1927):
String Quartet no. 4 Sz91/BB95 (1928):









_Rhapsody no. 1_ for violin and piano Sz86/BB94a (1928):
_Rhapsody no. 2_ for violin and piano Sz89/BB96a
(1928 - rev. 1935 or poss. 1944):









_Cantata Profana_ [_A kilenc csodaszarvas (The Nine Enchanted Stags)_]
for double mixed choir and orchestra Sz94/BB100 [Text: Béla Bartók,
after Romanian folk sources] (1930):

German translation by Thomas Land

with Helmut Krebs (ten.), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (bar.), the RIAS
Kammerchor, the Chor der St. Hedwigs-Kathedrale and the Radio-
Symphonie-Orchester Berlin/Ferenc Fricsay









_Magyar képek_ [_Hungarian Sketches_] for orchestra Sz97/BB103,
arr. from five earlier piano pieces from _Ten Easy Pieces_
Sz39/BB 51, _Four Dirges_ Sz45/BB58, _Three Burlesques_
Sz47/BB 55 and _For Children_ Sz42/BB53
(orig. 1908-11 - arr. 1931):









Piano Concerto no. 2 Sz95/BB101 (1930-31):


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* (1872-1958): *Symphony no.3* ("Pastoral", 1922), as recorded by the Hallé orchestra, conducted by Sir Mark Elder.

Composed and first performed exactly one hundred years ago. A nice work to relax from a long working day and begin the evening.

"Vaughan Williams's initial inspiration to write this symphony came during World War I after hearing a bugler practising and accidentally playing an interval of a seventh instead of an octave; this ultimately led to the trumpet cadenza in the second movement. The work is among the least performed of Vaughan Williams's symphonies, but it has gained the reputation of being a subtly beautiful elegy for the dead of World War I and a meditation on the sounds of peace." (Wikipedia)


----------



## Knorf

*Donald Erb:* Concerto for Brass and Orchestra, Concerto for Violoncello and Orchestra, _Ritual Observances_
Lynn Harrel, cello
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin

It's been ages since I've listened to this album, and with the realization that I remember almost nothing about it, I decided to rectify that.


----------



## Malx

*Scriabin, Piano Concerto Op 20 - Nikolai Demidenko, BBC SO, Alexander Lazarev.*
Big, at times boisterous and overtly romantic - yep thats what I hear.


----------



## Baxi

*Dmitri Shostakovich
Symphony No. 1 & 15
Orchestre symphonique de Montréal
Charles Dutoit
(1994)*


----------



## prlj

*Dvorák 8 and Janáček Suite from Jenufa.* (The lack of diacritical marks is frustrating!)


----------



## Philidor

Inspired by some poll.

*Erkki-Sven Tüür: Illuminatio for Viola and Orchestra (2008)*

Lawrence Power, Viola
Tapiola Sinfonietta
Olari Elts


----------



## sAmUiLc

Truly worthy to be called 'LEGENDARY!'

I usually don't indulge in a long essay, but this one is worth reading, especially the description of the atmosphere during the concert/lecture.








Glenn Gould and His Influence on Russian Music


Canadian pianist Glenn Gould was nervous on May 7, 1957 in the Bolshoi Hall of the Moscow Conservatory. He was just kicking off his tour of Russia, the first time he’d ever been overseas to perform…




bcheritagefairsalumni.wordpress.com


----------



## Georgieva

*Markus Stenz* Conducts Arnold Schoenberg
Pelleas und Melisande; Violin Concerto
Kolja Blacher (violin); Gürzenich-Orchester Köln


----------



## Enthusiast

One of Richter's Hammerklavier recordings.


----------



## Malx

*Vivaldi, Gloria RV 589 - Akademia, Concerto Italiano, Rinaldo Alessandrini.*

Imagine the scene - a mother is hanging out of the window of a tenement flat in Edinburgh and calls at the top of her voice "Yer teas oot", the resultant speedy, breathless, sprint of the kids rushing for food was brought to mind when listening to the opening 'Gloria in excelsis deo'. Its one way to play it, thankfully Alessandrini and his players do calm things a little as the piece progresses. 
All joking aside, I do enjoy the generally brisk tempo and nicely sprung rhythms of this recording.


----------



## Georgieva

*Telemann *- The Recorder Sonatas
(2022)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Guillaume Bouzignac* (1587-1643): *Motets a Cappella*, as recorded in 2020 by the Sächsisches Vocalensemble, directed by Matthias Jung, for Tacet.

My interest in Bouzignac was aroused after reading the following quote on his Wikipedia page: "Simply stated, there is no other music of the time that looks the same on the page or sounds the same as the motets of Bouzignac." Some might say the same of Gesualdo, but I indeed found Bouzignac's motets refreshingly different from the 'usual suspects' of that era.


----------



## Philidor

janwillemvanaalst said:


> I think it's safe to say that Max Reger has been instrumental (pardon the pun) at the end of the 19th century in saving the organ (as a classical music instrument) from being marginalized / discarded / dismissed.


...in Germany.

The French guys knew at this time very well, what to do with an organ ...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Mahler: Symphony No. 4*

*Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth*


Just ordered -Not available until the 26th of August - Even in "My Library" - Should have read the fine print - guess I'll just have to wait...

"After a *period-instrument reading* of the Symphony no.1 that received unanimous acclaim from the critics, François-Xavier Roth and Les Siècles return to Mahler.

Joined by the luminous voice of Sabine Devieilhe for the famous finale, they offer us their vision of the Fourth Symphony, which in its own way marks the composer’s transition to modernity, and reveal unsuspected colours and instrumental balances.

We still have much to learn about the polyphonic transparency possible within Mahler’s big orchestra."


----------



## Eramire156

another Goodwill find

*Max Reger
String Quartet in D minor, op.74










Drolc Quartett *

I've never really listened to Reger's quartets, I’ve been missing out on some great music.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Mahler: Titan*

Eine Tondichtung in Symphonieform

*Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

François-Xavier Roth and his period-instrument orchestra perform Mahler's "tone poem in the form of a symphony in two parts and five movements", an early version of his First Symphony.*

"In this album, François-Xavier Roth and Les Siècles have chosen to present Mahler’s First Symphony in its second version, that of Hamburg/Weimar (1893-94) - a unique opportunity to hear the symphonic poem Titan. By allowing us to follow the genesis of this first large scale work, Titan opens the doors of Mahler’s artistic workshop at a crucial moment in the creative process: the transition from the youthful effort of 1889 to the Symphony in D major of 1896, which established Mahler as one of the foremost symphonists of the modern era."

I thought that it made for an interesting addition to the collection and it was the impetus which led to the purchase of the Mahler 4th in the post above.

If anyone wants to give it a listen, the complete album is available here -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nK34EoWQHz3Gf5tGhnvHyzZIspVhiqI8E


----------



## Monsalvat

Eramire156 said:


> another Goodwill find
> 
> *Max Reger
> String Quartet in D minor, op.74
> 
> View attachment 173230
> 
> 
> Drolc Quartett *
> 
> I've never really listened to Reger's quartets, I’ve been missing out on some great music.


I recommend Reger's Op. 109 also, the fourth quartet. I think I'll give it a listen myself once I finish Karajan's Schumann First.








Max Reger: *String Quartet No. 4* in E flat major, Op. 109
Drolc Quartett (1969)
Eduard Drolc, violin; Jürgen Paarmann, violin; Stefano Passaggio, viola; Georg Donderer, cello

Looks like the original LP had a pretty cool cover:


----------



## tortkis

Wilhelm Stenhammar: String Quartets No. 5, No. 6, Quartet in F minor - Stenhammar Quartet (BIS)








Every work of Stenhammar I heard so far is very good. This album includes interestingly contrasting No. 5 of Classicism and No. 6 of late Romanticism.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part
seven for the rest of today.​Long before I got into collecting classical music I remember channel hopping on the TV and came across a young female couple playing what turned out to be one of the miniatures (***) for two violins below. I was intrigued by the drive of the rhythm and the pungency of the melody without knowing that it was based on an old folk tune. It didn't get me running down to the nearest classical record specialist - I was still to be immersed solely in non-classical music for a fair while to come - but I never forgot it.

(*** - Just for the record, it was the _Máramarosi Tánc_ from Book III*)*

_44 Duos for Two Violins Books I-IV_ Sz98/104 (1931):









String Quartet no. 5 Sz102/BB110 (1934):









_Petite Suite_ for piano Sz105/BB113, arr. of six pieces from the
_44 Duos for Two Violins_ Sz98/BB104 (orig. 1931 - arr. 1936):









_Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_ Sz106/BB114 (1936):









_Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion_ Sz110/BB115 (1937):

with Jean-François Heisser (pf.), Georges Pludermacher (pf.),
Guy-Joël Ciprinani (perc.) and Gérard Perotin (perc.)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Grigory Ginzburg - His Early Recordings Volume 2: The Goldenweiser School


Grigory Ginzburg - His Early Recordings Volume 2. APR: APR_5672. Buy CD or download online. Grigory Ginzburg (piano)



www.prestomusic.com





In my opinion, Ginzburg's position in the pantheon of Russian piano school is as secure as Neuhaus, Gilels, Richter, Sofronitsky... It's just that his eclectic repertoire was different than most.


----------



## marlow

Ravel Scarbo

samson Francois 1947

incredible virtuosity


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Symphonies 1 and 2 so far. Stunning!


----------



## eljr

*Ola Gjeiloawn*

Ola Gjeilo

*Release Date:* 19th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4852954


----------



## HenryPenfold

littlejohnuk1 said:


> Symphonies 1 and 2 so far. Stunning!
> 
> View attachment 173234


I only discovered this set a couple of years ago and I was surprised how good it is. Blomstedt identifies all the 'potent' moments in the symphonies and achieves this without being 'overblown'. Sharp intuitive direction and very good orchestral playing. The sound quality is very good and if anyone had this as their only set, I don't think they need to be disappointed.


----------



## Malx

Trying Antonini's Haydn via Qobuz not really sure if I need more Haydn but.....
*F J Haydn, Symphony No 45 'Farewell' - Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini.








*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Trying Antonini's Haydn via Qobuz not really sure if I need more Haydn but.....
> *F J Haydn, Symphony No 45 'Farewell' - Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Give it more time!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Chilham

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
Santtu-Matias Rouvali, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr

*The New Four Seasons - Vivaldi Recomposed*

Chineke! Orchestra, Elena Urioste (violin), Max Richter


> It’s a stretch to brand this recording as anything wildly ‘new’ simply because it ’s played on period instruments, but it ’s still a good performance from Elena Urioste and Chineke!. — BBC Music Magazine, September 2022, 3 out of 5 stars



*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4862769
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 39 minutes


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven Piano Sonatas #17 "Tempest" and #29 "Hammerklaver" (Disk two of two)









Beethoven Violin Sonatas #1, 7, and 10 (Disk one of three)


----------



## Merl

I've always enjoyed this album. All short pieces too.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Grigory Ginzburg - His Early Recordings Volume 1: The Goldenweiser School


Grigory Ginzburg - His Early Recordings Volume 1. APR: APR_5667. Buy download online. Grigory Ginzburg (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 01] Antonín Dvořák - [2013] Slavonic Dances, 1st & 2nd Series (CPO; Neumann)*


----------



## prlj

Malx said:


> Trying Antonini's Haydn via Qobuz not really sure if I need more Haydn but.....
> *F J Haydn, Symphony No 45 'Farewell' - Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am loving the 2032 series...


----------



## sAmUiLc

Glenn Gould in Stockholm, 1958


Glenn Gould in Stockholm, 1958. BIS: BISCD3234. Buy 2 CDs or download online. Glenn Gould (piano) Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Georg Ludwig Jochum



www.prestomusic.com





This 2 CD set is a treasure cove. It contains my favorite K 491, the best Op. 110 and a fabulous Berg sonata.


----------



## Bkeske

Britten Conducts English Music For Strings

Purcell - Chacony In G Minor For Strings
Elgar - Introduction And Allegro For Strings, Op. 47 
Britten - Simple Symphony For String Orchestra
Delius - Two Aquarelles
Bridge - "Sir Roger De Coverly" For String Orchestra
English Chamber Orchestra conducted by Benjamin Britten 
London 1969


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 02] Beethoven - [2020] Piano Concertos 3 & 4 • Sonata in E minor, Op. 90 (Moravec)*


----------



## jambo

First listens from the Szell box discs, not streaming. I went with CD 1 and CD 53, beginning and half way. The sound on the 40s recordings is incredibly good.

*Dvořák: *Slavonic Dances, Op. 46, B. 83
*Smetana: *String Quartet No. 1 in E minor

*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68, "Pastoral" 

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Heading out of my comfort zone again 









*Berg, A.: 3 Stucke / 5 Altenberglieder / 7 Fruhe Lieder / Wein, Weib und Gesang *

Mark Albrecht
Christiane Iven
Pentatone


----------



## Bkeske

Britten - Early Chamber Music
The Gabrieli String Quartet w/Derek Wickens; obo, John Constable; piano, Kenneth Essex; viola

Temporal Variations
Phantasy In F Minor (For String Quintet)
Alla Marcia
Three Divertimenti
Two Insect Pieces
Phantasy Quartet Op. 2 (For Oboe And Strings)
Unicorn-Kanchana 1983


----------



## Knorf

*Claude Debussy:* _La Mer_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Bareboim

I bought this CD for the premiere recordng of the Boulez _Notation VII, _but this is also a very fine recording of the Debussy (as well as Stravinsky).


----------



## Bkeske

Members of The Vienna Octet :

Britten - Sinfonietta, Op. 1
Hindemith - Octet (1957–58)
 London, London Treasury Series 1976 reissue, originally 1965


----------



## sAmUiLc

Janowitz, Gundula - Gundula Janowitz Songs: Strauss Liszt & Schubert - Amazon.com Music
1~5, 13~17 Strauss / 6~12 Liszt / 18, 19 Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Graf: Flute Concertos

Gaby Pas-Van Riet (flute)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Johannes Moesus

Graf, F H: Concerto in C major for Flute, Strings & 2 Horns
Graf, F H: Concerto in D major for Flute, Strings & 2 Horns
Graf, F H: Concerto in G major for Flute, Strings & 2 Horns
Graf, F H: Concerto in G major for Flute, Strings, 2 Oboes, 2 Horns


----------



## Art Rock

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Complete String Quartets (Takács Quartet, Decca, 7 CD's)*

I'm currently listening to Ludwig for my early morning string quartet routine. I have opted for this complete set (the other one I have is a Frankencycle by the Kodaly [1-6] and Quartetto Italiano [7-16]). Today the sixth CD, string quartets 15 and 16.


----------



## Rogerx

Moszkowski: Piano Concerto in E major & From Foreign Lands

Markus Pawlik (piano)

Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit


----------



## sAmUiLc

Just finished this late afternoon the Stamitz/Dvořák string quartets Brilliant Classics set. I am going to repeat the last CD (Opp. 96 & 106) in the original Bayer issue which, with its slightly richer sound, suits the playing of warm and glowing old world style a bit better.


----------



## Floeddie

Edgar Varese: Ecuatorial - Hyperprism - Offrandes - Density 21.5 (2020)
Ensemble Intercontemporain; Pierre Boulez. Conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Krenek: Symphony No. 4

Volker Worlitzsch (violin), Dimitar Penkov (viola) & Nikolai Schneider (violoncello)

NDR RADIOPHILHARMONIE, Alun Francis


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Monsalvat said:


> I recommend Reger's Op. 109 also, the fourth quartet. I think I'll give it a listen myself once I finish Karajan's Schumann First.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Reger: *String Quartet No. 4* in E flat major, Op. 109
> Drolc Quartett (1969)
> Eduard Drolc, violin; Jürgen Paarmann, violin; Stefano Passaggio, viola; Georg Donderer, cello
> 
> Looks like the original LP had a pretty cool cover:


And don't forget *Reger*'s *String sextet in F*, op.118 (1910), by the Diogenes quartet with Roland Glassl (viola) and Wen-Sinn Yang (cello), with one of the most telling album covers I know of:








In a conversation with Georg Stern, Reger said of the slow movement, »Do you know what it is? It is my conversation with our dear God.«


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Veronika Eberle / Netherlands PO / Ivor Bolton
live @Concertgebouw Sep 19, 2016
on CD-R


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Music from the centre of life:

Johann Sebastian Bach: Concerto for two Violins, Strings and B. c. BWV 1043[/B]

Isabell Faust, Bernard Forck, Violin
Akademie für alte Musik










It's a really great album. Should you be in position to stream it, don't hesitate ...


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart: Piano Concerto #19
Christoph Eschenbach / Cleveland Orchestra / George Szell
live Jan 16, 1969
on CD-R
Eschenbach's debut with the orchestra


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Beethoven - Consecration of the House Overture, Leonora Overture No 3, Große Fuge (arr Gielen), Mass in C major
Gielen/SWR SO









Liszt - Annees de perlerinage (complete)
Clidat, piano









Holst - Brook Green Suite, St Paul’s Suite, Lyric Movement, Fugal Concerto, Double Concerto
Griffiths/English Sinfonia; Graham, Edwins, violin; Viytovych, viola; Pyne, flute; Harmer, oboe
Probably my favourite Holst disc after recordings of The Planets.









Shostakovich - Piano Trio 2
Tchaikovsky - Piano,Trio
Argerich/Kremer/Maisky









Chopin - Waltzes
Lipatti, piano


----------



## Chilham

Strauss: Don Quixote
Vasily Petrenko, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Louisa Tuck, Catherine Bullock


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Zdeněk Fibich* (1850-1900): *Moods, Impressions & Souvenirs*, op.41 (1894), op.44 (1895), op.47 (1896), op.57 (1898), as recorded in 1995 by William Howard for Chandos.
This is a cycle of almost 400 miniature piano pieces, dedicated to his student Anežka Schulzová.

Some background: "At the age of 23, he married Růžena Hanušová and took up residence in the Lithuanian city of Vilnius. where he had obtained a position of choirmaster. After spending two unhappy years there (his wife and newly born twins both died in Vilnius), he returned to Prague in 1874 and remained there until his death in 1900. In 1875 Fibich married Růžena's sister, the operatic contralto Betty Fibichová (née Hanušová), but left her in 1895 for his former student and lover Anežka Schulzová. The relationship between Schulzová and Fibich was important to him artistically, since she wrote the libretti for all his later operas including Šárka, but also served as the inspiration for his Moods, Impressions, and Souvenirs." (Wikipedia)


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem and Quattro Pezzi Sacri

Leontyne Price (soprano), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Jussi Björling (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Singverein der Gesellscaft der Musikfreunde, Wien, Fritz Reiner
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra and Master Chorale,, Zubin Mehta


----------



## Floeddie

*Robert Schumann: Piano Sonatas for the Young (2014)*
Jinsang Lee, Artist


Playlist:
Gesänge der Frühe, Op. 133: No. 1
Piano Sonata in D Major, Op. 118 No.2
Piano Sonata in G Major, Op. 118 No.1


----------



## sAmUiLc

.

Transcendental! For B7, there is no equal. Every other B7 is underneath it.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Chamber Symphony, Signs of the Zodiac, Preludes for Chamber Orchestra, Concerto for Clarinet & Chamber Orchestra, St. Petersburg Chamber Orchestra, Edward Serov, Margarita Miroshnikova, Adil Feodorov, Northern Flowers)*

The Chamber Symphony is a fun piece that really deserves to be better known than it is. Signs of the Zodiac, a cantata for soprano, harpsichord and strings, and the Four Preludes are worthwhile as well. The real star of the CD though is the clarinet concerto. There is no shortage of great concertos for this instruments in the past 100 years (Nielsen, Finzi, Corigliano, Lindberg, Saariaho, to name a few), but this is one is pretty good as well, if not among the very best.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Adolf Hasse* (1699-1783): *Requiem in C* (1763), as recorded in 2010 by the Dresdner Barockorchester and Dresdner Chamber Choir, conducted by Hans-Christoph Rademann.

In 1771, when hearing 15-year-old Mozart's opera _Ascanio in Alba_, Hasse is reported to have made the prophetic remark to his colleagues: "This boy will cause us all to be forgotten." (Wikipedia). Luckily, there a quite a few Hasse recordings available today.


----------



## Georgieva

Philidor said:


> Good morning. - Music from the centre of life:
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach: Concerto for two Violins, Strings and B. c. BWV 1043[/B]
> 
> Isabell Faust, Bernard Forck, Violin
> Akademie für alte Musik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really great album. Should you be in position to stream it, don't hesitate ...



Totally agree with my honorable friend. He definitely knows what to recommend and how


----------



## Georgieva

*The Bruckner Symphonies (Organ Transcriptions), Vol. 4*

Hm...


----------



## Enthusiast

Knorf said:


> *Claude Debussy:* _La Mer_
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Bareboim
> 
> I bought this CD for the premiere recordng of the Boulez _Notation VII, _but this is also a very fine recording of the Debussy (as well as Stravinsky).


Good to see this one posted. I always thought it was a great record but at the time it came out it seemed to get little recognition.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D200
Schubert: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, D485
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'


----------



## prlj

Philidor said:


> Good morning. - Music from the centre of life:
> 
> Johann Sebastian Bach: Concerto for two Violins, Strings and B. c. BWV 1043[/B]
> 
> Isabell Faust, Bernard Forck, Violin
> Akademie für alte Musik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a really great album. Should you be in position to stream it, don't hesitate ...


Wow, you're not kidding...this is great! I put it on a little while ago, based on your post, and am thoroughly enjoying this. Great recorded sound, too.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works. A relatively short part
eight for late morning and early afternoon.

_Contrasts_ for violin, clarinet and piano Sz111/BB116 (1938):










Violin Concerto no. 2 Sz112/BB117 (1937-38):








(same recording but different sleeve image)

_Divertimento_ for string orchestra Sz113/BB118 (1939):









String Quartet no. 6 Sz114/BB119 (1939):


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Reinhold Glière* (1875-1956): *Symphony no.3 in B minor*, op.42 "*Il'ya Muromets*" (1911), as recorded in 2011 by the BBC Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Sir Edward Downes. 

Background: "The Symphony No. 3 in B minor "Ilya Muromets", Op. 42, is a large symphonic work by Russian composer Reinhold Glière. A program symphony, it depicts the life of Kievan Rus' folk hero Ilya Muromets. It was written from 1908 to 1911 and dedicated to Alexander Glazunov." (Wikipedia)


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, B9 'The Bells of Zlonice'


Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek
Recorded: 2012-11-09
Recording Venue: Rudolfinum, Dvorák Hall, Prague


----------



## Georgieva

*Bach: Brandenburg Concertos*

*THE BRANDENBURG CONCERTOS*
Brandenburg Concerto No. 1 in F Major, BWV 1046
Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F Major, BWV 1047
Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G Major, BWV 1048
Brandenburg Concerto No. 4 in G Major, BWV 1049
Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D Major, BWV 1050
Brandenburg Concerto No. 6 in B-Flat Major, BWV 1051

*Collegium 1704








*


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites Nos. 1 & 2 and Nielsen: Aladdin Suite

San Francisco Symphony Chorus

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## sbmonty

Messiaen: Quartet For The End Of Time
Gruenberg, De Peter, Pleeth, Béroff


----------



## Enthusiast

Brautigam's Beethoven nearly always stands comparison with the best of the "big names". This is a really excellent Diabelli Variations.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer & Symphonie Op. 20

Véronique Gens (soprano)

Orchestre National de Lille, Alexandre Bloch


----------



## Baxi

*Igor Stravinsky 
Le Sacre du Printemps • Petrushka (1947)
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Mariss Jansons
(1992)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> *Boris Tchaikovsky: Chamber Symphony, Signs of the Zodiac, Preludes for Chamber Orchestra, Concerto for Clarinet & Chamber Orchestra, St. Petersburg Chamber Orchestra, Edward Serov, Margarita Miroshnikova, Adil Feodorov, Northern Flowers)*
> 
> The Chamber Symphony is a fun piece that really deserves to be better known than it is. Signs of the Zodiac, a cantata for soprano, harpsichord and strings, and the Four Preludes are worthwhile as well. The real star of the CD though is the clarinet concerto. There is no shortage of great concertos for this instruments in the past 100 years (Nielsen, Finzi, Corigliano, Lindberg, Saariaho, to name a few), but this is one is pretty good as well, if not among the very best.


As long as your on your "Tchaikovsky" kick, don't overlook Bram - "Girl of my Dreams" is a catchy tune...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 8 in C major, K246 "Lützow"

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz

*The Menuhin Century - The Historic Recordings*

Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 1 in B minor, BWV1002 
Yehudi Menuhin


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Chilham

Sibelius: Kullervo
Thomas Dausgaard, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Helena Juntunen, Benjamin Appl, Lund Male Chorus


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer & Symphonie Op. 20
> 
> Véronique Gens (soprano)
> 
> Orchestre National de Lille, Alexandre Bloch


This is a fabulous CD. Not only is it possibly the finest performance of 'Poeme L'Amour Et De La Mer' (although I still adore Francoise Pollet, Armin Jordan & Monte Carlo Philharmonic), but the performance of 'Symphony Op.20' is glorious. The sound quality of the recording is excellent.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Symphony in F sharp, Theme and Variations & Straussiana

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


----------



## Vasks

*George Macfarren - Overture to "She Stoops to Conquer" (Bonynge/Somm)
Alexander Mackenzie - Incidental Music to "Coriolanus" (Brabbins/Hyperion)
Hubert Parry - Symphonic Variations (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Requiem*

I saw a post somewhere recomending a different Colin Davis recording of the Requiem than this one. Ugh! Colin Davis has a history of recording the same thing different times, like with Sibelius, and one recording is usually touted as better than the other, and I never seem to land on the right one. I'm at the point that I'm just going to stop bothering with Colin Davis altogether. 

Okay. Deep breath. Serenity now. I need to lovingly clutch my Berlioz boxed set.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Daniel-Ben Pienaar's Beethoven set has maybe been the best of the more recent Beethoven sonata sets (which is quite something!). I listened to the first three (Op 2/1-3) and the last three (Op 109, 110 and 111).


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Riccardo Chailly: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1994)


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: In the Fen Country, 

Michael Davis (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Bryden Thomson


Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
Vaughan Williams: Five Variants of ‘Dives and Lazarus'
Vaughan Williams: In the Fen Country
Vaughan Williams: Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending


----------



## eljr




----------



## Georgieva

*Richard Strauss's Capriccio.*
Magnificent! The performance could difficult be bettered.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Murail - perhaps it is not appropriate to listen to winter music in the summer? But, there again, it is cooling.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Zygmunt Stojowski* (1870-1946): *Music for piano* (1890-1922), as recorded in 2003 by Jonathan Plowright for Hyperion.

Every now and then you wonder how an obviously brilliant composer, hugely popular in his days, can be so completely forgotten. Marvellous piano works imho, skilfully recorded by Polish-music-advocate Jonathan Plowright. 

Some background: "In October 1905, Stojowski sailed to the USA on the invitation of Frank Damrosch, founder and director of the newly formed Institute of Musical Art, to head the institute's piano department. He was recommended for the position by pianist Harold Bauer and cellist Pablo Casals. New York became his home for the rest of his life. In New York, he was acclaimed as a great composer, pianist and pedagogue, and had the distinction of being the first Polish composer to have an entire concert devoted to his music performed by the New York Philharmonic. After six years of teaching at the Institute of Musical Art, Stojowski then headed the piano department at the Von Ende School of Music until 1917. Finally, due to the large number of students who wished to work with him, he opened his own 'Stojowski Studios' at his four-story brownstone home in Manhattan." (Wikipedia)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ethel Smyth, Mass in D
*
This is a recording from the 2022 Proms directed by Sakari Oramo. This is a piece worth hearing again.


----------



## eljr

*Are You Still Somewhere?*

Lavinia Meijer (harp), feat. Pieter de Graaf & Iggy Pop


> The album’s title implies loss and loneliness and, yes, much of it does have a feel of sitting in an empty room staring bleakly into space. Aside from brief moments from the likes of Preisner... — BBC Music Magazine, June 2022, 3 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 29th Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* 19439946062
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 49 minutes


----------



## Malx

Vasks said:


> *George Macfarren - Overture to "She Stoops to Conquer" (Bonynge/Somm)
> Alexander Mackenzie - Incidental Music to "Coriolanus" (Brabbins/Hyperion)
> Hubert Parry - Symphonic Variations (Bamert/Chandos)*


Nice to see Sir Alexander Mackenzie's music getting a mention.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Telemann, Tafelmusik*

I've been neglecting Telemann. I have to remedy that. The Orchestra of the Golden Age plays with little vibrato and has a HIP sound, so the energy and the linear interplay are not obscured.


----------



## Georgieva

One of my favorite №7
Eliahu Inbal & Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr

*Le monde selon George Antheil*

Joonas Ahonen, Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin)


> Fuelled by a trip to Tunis, the two inner movements are imbued with ‘all the strangeness of Africa’ according to Antheil, and Kopatchinskaja is in thrall to their mercurial fantasy. She’s also... — BBC Music Magazine, July 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 6th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* ALPHA797
*Label:* Alpha
*Length:* 62 minutes


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 'Resurrection' - SWR Symphonieorchester, Michael Gielen.*

A considered recording, there are more energetic performances out there, more emotionally wrought performances out there, but on the whole I prefer the balance Gielen achieves to many others.


----------



## Enthusiast

After chilly Murail some steamy Berg.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part nine for the
rest of the afternoon and early evening.​_Mikrokosmos _is one of those meals that I cannot wolf down in one sitting too easily, so I've split this bad boy into three and am having a substantial break in between each course. Due to the academic nature of the work in which each book of pieces is a technical advance on the one before it's not too surprising that the last two or three volumes are the most rewarding as a listening experience.

_Mikrokosmos vols. I-VI_ - 153 pieces for piano Sz107/BB105
(1926 and bet. 1932-39):


----------



## Malx

Having given Antonini's Haydn 'Farewell' a listen yesterday I thought I'd give one from my collection a spin today.
*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 45 'Farewell' & 46 - AAM, Christopher Hogwood.








*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Satie, Piano Works*

For several years, I thought France Clidat's recordings were the absolute worst representation of Satie, and as a result, this set has languished amongst my dust bunnies. I don't know what I was thinking; these are very well done. 

Ms. Clidat is not above occasional rubatos and sudden changes in tempi, and she plays with extremes of dynamics, which overall I guess caused me to turn my nose up back in the day. But putting these quirks aside (which are actually appealing), she is also sensitive to the overall structure of these pieces (someone said an old nickname of hers was Mrs. Satie). 

So I revoke my previous deprecation and replace it with approbation.


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 36* in C major, KV 385, “Linz”
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1956)

Early EMI stereo. Klemperer makes this an absolutely enjoyable recording; the heaviness that later affected his _Così fan tutte_, _Don Giovanni_, and _Le nozze di Figaro_ recordings is nowhere to be found. I would actually describe the first movement as brisk, an usual adjective for Klemperer! The Philharmonia orchestra's sound is distinctive as ever, especially Sidney Sutcliffe's oboe. I'm guessing that Klemperer's recordings before ca. 1958 are a more accurate picture of who he was for most of his career, and his legacy, mostly recorded late in life, is _only_ a fair representation of late Klemperer. Who could suppose that his Mahler Seventh was in any way authentic, despite the fact that Klemperer knew Mahler? Klemperer had a reputation for being much more energetic in the twenties and thirties. This Mozart recording gives me just a glimpse of the younger Klemperer. I think I'm going to explore more of Klemperer's recordings.


----------



## eljr

*Battle Cry: She Speaks*

Helen Charlston, Toby Carr


> Charlston plumbs the texts with cut-glass diction and full-bodied as a good claret, and she offers highly expressive readings of the texts, plumbing their depths with cut-glass diction and a... — BBC Music Magazine, August 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 27th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* DCD34283
*Label:* Delphian
*Length:* 57 minutes










Presto Editor's Choice
May 2022









BBC Music Magazine
August 2022
Choral & Song Choice


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Kiki

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_Symphony No. 6_
*Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra / Andrew Manze* • 2017 • Onyx

Leaving the historical context aside, which has sparked talks of war, programmes and atomic bombs, I think the emotions depicted in the 6th is complex - Repression? Angst? Sarcasm? Respite? Expressionless hopelessness at the end? A victory it definitely is not!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Violin Concerto*

This is a download of Hans Rosbaud with Wolfgang Marschner on violin from February of 1959. If Hilary Hahn is described as bringing this thorny beast to her heart, Wolfgang believes in keeping the thorns sharp. 

I don't know what it is about Hans Rosbaud, but I'm turning into a fanboy of his Mahler and Schoenberg.


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 08] Antonín Dvořák - [2012] Symphonic Poems (CPO; Neumann)*


----------



## Becca

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 173250
> .
> 
> Transcendental! For B7, there is no equal. Every other B7 is underneath it.


Everyone to their own ... I started watching that video and gave up a few minutes into the second movement, I found it painfully slow.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Sebastian Bach* (1685-1750): *Partitas 1, 5 and 6*, as recorded by Murray Perahia in 2008 on piano, for Sony Classical.

I know, I know... these works were originally conceived on harpsichord (as the piano did not yet exist), so perhaps they ought to be recorded on harpsichord as well... but I just can't resist Murray Perahia's performance here. He's just so good in the mezzoforte and mezzopiano imho.


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## elgar's ghost

Béla Bartók - various works part
ten of ten for the rest of today.

Suite for two pianos Sz115a/BB122, arr. of _Suite no.2 _for small
orchestra Sz34/BB40 (orig.1905 and 1907 - arr. 1941):

with Jean-François Heisser (pf.) and Georges Pludermacher (pf.)










Concerto for orchestra Sz116/BB123 (1942-43 - rev. 1945):









Sonata for solo violin S117/BB124 (1944):









Piano Concerto no. 3 Sz119/BB127 (1945 - orchestration
posth. completed by Tibor Serly by 1946):









Viola Concerto Sz120/BB128 (sketched 1945 - posth. ed. and
completed by Tibor Serly by 1949):
Viola Concerto Sz120/BB128 (sketched 1945 - posth. ed. and
completed by Peter Bartók and Paul Neubauer by 1995):


----------



## sAmUiLc

Over an hour of powerful, sprawling music! I know one other recording by a female cellist in much better sound in stereo. But performance-wise and in emotional and intellectual delivery there is no comparison, it feels lame after the mighty Casals'.


----------



## tortkis

György Ligeti: A Capella Choral Works - London Sinfonietta Voices, Terry Edwards (Sony)


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Albert Roussel - Symphony no 2 - Jean Martinon Cond Orchestra National de France.


----------



## SanAntone

Beethoven's other opera - *Leonore *in a new recording (2019) from René Jacobs. There have been two earlier recordings, Herbert Blomstedt (1977) and John Eliot Gardiner (1997).


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Stunning playing and excellent sound.


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Symphony No. 12 'Lodger'*

Angélique Kidjo, Filharmonie Brno, Dennis Russell Davies

*Release Date:* 15th Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* OMM0159
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## littlejohnuk1

One of the best Naxos discs ever.
Walter Piston - Violin Concerto no 1. National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine cond Theodore Kuchar- James Buswell on Violin


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Songs*

Martin Achrainer (baritone), Maki Namekawa (piano)


> Namekawa has long been a preeminent interpreter of Glass’s music – indeed, the composer wrote his First Piano Sonata for her. It is no surprise to find her playing is a beautiful match for these... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 14th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* OMM0160
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*CPE Bach, Sinfonias in E-Flat and F*

I don't know how these are "supposed" to sound, but this recording sounds good to me.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 173283
> 
> View attachment 173284


Thanks for this. Just been listening to Brazilian Samba star Beth Carvalho as a palette cleanser - getting ready for dial it down again - a great segue.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Floeddie

*I found this Classical Guitar playlist on Spotify



https://open.spotify.com/playlist/37i9dQZF1EIcSXgw8fnVjD?si=d89219d98fa045f3


*
I hope this is helpful ~ now you know.


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart: Piano Concertos K. 271 & K. 449 [Dezső Ránki, János Rolla]


----------



## sAmUiLc

Osvaldo Pugliese - 15 Grandes Exitos - Blue Sounds


Buy 15 Grandes Exitos by Osvaldo Pugliese on Blue Sounds Store. Released by Blue Moon Tango.




www.freshsoundrecords.com





Grand master of Argentinian tango/milonga


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius: *_Pelléas et Mélisande _(suite), _Tapiola_
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

It would be difficult to exaggerate how glorious the playing of the Berliner Philharmoniker is in these superb recordings from 1983-84. 










Followed by:

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *_Francesca da Rimini,_ Symphonic Fantasy after Dante, Op. 32
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Glorious and impassioned, this stunning performance makes the most convincing case for this piece of any I know, but I'm still thinking it's not really Pyotr's best work.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mendelssohn









I prefer older Milstein when he was less than perfectly secure (the same goes for Michelangeli - I do have a problem with technical perfection in music making). I saw him three times in recital when he was over 80. I would consider him the greatest violinist I've seen live (Perlman, Mullova, Mutter, Kremer, Mintz, Ughi, Accardo, Shaham, Chung, Stern, Suk, Haendel, Hahn.. just off my head).


----------



## sAmUiLc

Every violist worth his/her salt recorded this concerto. And there are so many great recordings. However if I am to choose one 'favorite' of mine, it will be probably this. A little different than usual yet pretty impressive!


----------



## SanAntone

*Van Cliburn* was something of a local boy made good in Shreveport. His mother was still alive and living in Shreveport when I was studying music myself. I was also aware of the Cold War context of Cliburn's winning the Tchaikovsky competition and performing the U.S.S.R.






I have also greatly enjoyed his recording of these two Rachmaninoff concertos.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphonies Nos. 3, 6, 7*
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1957–1960)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Rogerx

Théodore Dubois piano concertos

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Manze




Dubois, T: Concerto Capriccioso
Dubois, T: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor
Dubois, T: Suite for piano and string orchestra in F minor


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Scott Joplin

The Easy Winners and Other Rag-Time Music

Itzhak Perlman, violin
Andre Previn, piano*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Dmitri Hvorostovsky Sings of War, Peace, Love and Sorrow


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Variations on themes by Grétry, Paisiello, Righini and Winter

Larry Weng (piano)


Beethoven: Piano Sonata in C major, WoO 51
Beethoven: Variations (24) on Righini's Arietta 'Venni amore,' WoO 65
Beethoven: Variations (7) on the Quartet 'Kind, willst du ruhig schlafen', WoO 75
Beethoven: Variations (8) on the Romance 'Une fièvre brûlante', WoO 72
Beethoven: Variations (9) on the Aria 'Quant' è più bello', WoO 69
Beethoven: Waltz in D major WoO 85
Beethoven: Waltz in E flat major WoO 84


----------



## Art Rock

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Complete String Quartets (Takács Quartet, Decca, 7 CD's)*

The final day of listening to Ludwig for my early morning string quartet routine. I have opted for this complete set (the other one I have is a Frankencycle by the Kodaly [1-6] and Quartetto Italiano [7-16]). Today the seventh CD, string quartets 11 and 13, and the Grosse Fugue.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Joseph Bologne, Chevalier de Saint-Georges* (misspelled on the cover) (1745-1799): *Violin concerto op.4 in D* (1766), as recorded in 2006 by Miroslav Vilimec (violin) with the Pilsen Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Frantisek Preisler.

Although once dubbed "the black Mozart", clearly his works do not rank nearly as high on originality, profundity and memorability. But I still find these recordings enjoyable, not least because of the gorgeous sound engineering. The soundscape is almost _too_ polished.


----------



## Rogerx

Dubois: Piano Quintet & Piano Quartet

Oliver Triendl, Nina Karmon, Jakob Spahn, Stefan Schilli, Anja Kreynacke


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dulova Harps On

Have been in an Art Song/Lieder/Song Cycle mood of late. Trying out some of the more adventurous works that I’ve never heard. My Lieder experience up until this point had been limited to Schubert and not all that much else.There has been a lot of first time listening : works by Strauss I loved (strangely though I’m still not keen on his Vier letzte Lieder which I know is probably sacrilegious to say in this forum! ) and Ravel which I loved and some I wasn’t so fond of (Berg and Mahler). In an attempt to go a little further out of my comfort zone I listened to Messiaen’s Harawi last night and really enjoyed it! This was another one on TC’s Recommended Art Songs Poll listing which I have been happily searching out works from in the last day or so.











Messiaen
Trios Melodies/Harawi
Hetna Regitze Bruun (soprano) & Kristoffer Hyldig (piano)
Naxos


----------



## Georgieva

A very good *Lohengrin.* Kollo, Tomowa-Sintow and Karajan


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: felt like something different from my usual late Romantic/20th century fare

Beethoven - Egmont Overture, Symphonies 1 and 7
Gielen/Deutsche Radio Phil Saarbrucken 









Telemann - Overture in C minor, Concerto for 2 flutes and bassoon, Sonata in E minor, Concerto for 2 flutes, violin and cello, Sinfonia melodica in C major
Kuijken/Indianapolis Baroque Orchestra 









Monteverdi - L’Orfeo
Gardiner/English Baroque Soloists









Couperin- Les Nations
Goebel/Musica Antiqua Köln 









Lassus - The Tears of St Peter
Crouch/Gallicantus


----------



## Montarsolo

Das Rheingold, Solti. Out of my comfort zone. But what a nice sound!


----------



## sAmUiLc

The G major concerto on this CD is the most delightful recording of it I know, THE BEST!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alfred Schnittke* (1924-1998):* Symphony no.4 *(1983), as recorded in 1995 (as one track of 45 minutes!) by the Russian State Symphonic Cappella and the Russian State Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Valery Polyansky. With Iaroslav Zdorov (counter-tenor), Dmitri Pianov (tenor), Igor Khudolei (piano), Evgeniya Khlynova (celesta), Elena Adamovich (harpsichord).

The more I hear Schnittke, the more I discern his genius. He wrote his symphony no.4 during a period of religious/spiritual seeking, and indeed this symphony brilliantly depicts that inward journey through darkness to the eventual light. The delivering choir at the end is relatively short and subdued, but this suffices. Impressive.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Life

Daniil Trifonov (piano)


Bach, C P E: Clavier‐Sonaten und freie Fantasien nebst einigen Rondos, Wq59
Bach, J C: Harpsichord Sonata, Op. 17 No. 5
Bach, J C F: Variations on "Ah vous dirais-je, Maman," HW 12 no 2
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Gedenke doch, mein Geist, BWV509
Bach, J S: Gib dich zufrieden, BWV511
Bach, J S: Minuet in F major, BWV Anh. 113
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 114
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 116
Bach, J S: Musette in D major, BWV Anh. 126
Bach, J S: Polonaise in F major, BWV Anh. 117a
Bach, J S: Polonaise, BWV Anh. 125
Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080
Bach, W F: Twelve Polonaises, F. 12
Brahms: Studies (5), Anh.1a/1: Chaconne von JS Bach
Stölzel: Bist du bei mir


----------



## Chilham

Sibelius: Tapiola
Hannu Lintu, The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra









Sibelius: En Saga
Santtu-Matias Rouvali, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Urban Claesson









Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter
Edward Gardner, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: The 3 Ballets - Swan Lake, Sleeping Beauty, Nutcracker (National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge, Decca, 6 CD's)*

Playing Swan Lake today (CD's 1, 2 and first part of 3). These ballets were among my favourites when I started listening to classical music because of their pretty melodies. Now, 35 years later, it is still a slightly nostalgic pleasure.....


----------



## Floeddie

*Ginastera, Alberto: Harp Concerto, Op.25 *

Orquesta de la Ciudad de Mexico, Enrique Batiz, Conductor; Nancy Allen, Harp


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

My favorite Messiaen interpreter is Louis Thiry
Fortunately, there is this recording alongside the ones he made for Calliope. This is a recording from 1995


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Edition - Complete Songs Volume 17

Schubert in 1816

Lucia Popp (soprano), Graham Johnson (piano)


Schubert: Am Grabe Anselmos D504
Schubert: An den Mond D468 (Holty)
Schubert: An die Nachtigall, D497
Schubert: An mein Klavier D342 (Schubart)
Schubert: Aus 'Diego Manzanares', Ilmerine D458
Schubert: Der Herbstabend D405 (Salis-Seewis)
Schubert: Die Einsiedlei D393 (Salis-Seewis)
Schubert: Die Herbstnacht (Wehmut) D404 (Salis-Seewis)
Schubert: Fruhlingslied D398 (Holty)
Schubert: Geheimnis, D491 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Herbstlied D502 (Salis-Seewis)
Schubert: Klage D371
Schubert: Klage um Ali Bey D496a (Claudius)
Schubert: Lebenslied D508 (Matthisson)
Schubert: Leiden der Trennung D509 (Collin)
Schubert: Lied (Mutter geht durch ihre Kammern) D373 (Fouque)
Schubert: Lied in der Abwesenheit D416 (Stolberg)
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D343
Schubert: Lodas Gespenst D150 (Ossain)
Schubert: Lorma D376 ('Ossian')
Schubert: Minnelied D429 (Holty)
Schubert: Pflicht und Liebe D467 (Gotter)
Schubert: Phidile D500 (Claudius)
Schubert: Winterlied D401 (Holty)


----------



## Floeddie

Philip Glass: Solo Piano Music, Jeroen Van Veen, Piano

Metamorphosis Nos.1-5
Mad Rush


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler -
symphonies side-by-side part one.

Symphony ['no.00'] in F-minor - Novak edition (1863):









Symphony no.1 in C-minor - Nowak edition of the 1877 'Linz' 
(actually Vienna) version with the minor revisions from 1884 
(1865-66 - rev. 1868, 1877, 1884 and 1891):









Symphony no.1 in D (1884-88 - rev. by 1896):


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13


Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek
Recorded: 2013-11-15
Recording Venue: Rudolfinum, Dvorák Hall, Prague


----------



## haziz

haziz said:


>



After a couple of false starts I have finally finished listening to this great album. A delightful collection of Bohemian/Czech lollipops.

Highly recommended!


----------



## Rogerx

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano), Bryanna West (alto), Jereme Wilkie (tenor), Ulises Zavaleta (tenor), Jorden Moss (baritone), Rex Bennett (bass), Charles Noble (viola), Marilyn de Oliveira (cello)

Portland State University Chamber Choir, Ethan Sperry


----------



## sbmonty

Hindemith: Violin Concerto
Hindemith; Oistrakh; London Symphony Orchestra

I've not given enough time to listening to Hindemith. Listened to this earlier this morning.

Hindemith: Symphony 'Mathis der Maler'
Herbert Blomstedt; San Francisco Symphony


----------



## Art Rock

* 
Alexandre Tansman: String Quartets No. 2-8, Triptyque (Silesian String Quartet, Etcetera, 2 CD's)*

The string quartets are among the best works in the oeuvre of this Franco-Polish composer. This double album collects all of his works for string quartet, including the ones numbered 2-8. So... what happened to the first (included in Wikipedia as composed in 1917). Theses were cheap downloads without booklet, so I don't know (possibly lost). The Triptyque was originally for string orchestra, and is included here in the alternative version of quartet.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Bourdon

Stravinsky


----------



## Montarsolo

Handel, Concerti Grossi, Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Ginastera: Estancia, Variaciones concertantes & Harp Concerto

Magdalena Barrera (harp)

Orquestra Ciudad de Granada, Josep Pons


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*George Frideric Handel* (1685-1759): *Complete violin sonatas*, as recorded in 2001 by Andrew Manze and Richard Egarr.

Everything about this disc is great: the composer, the compositions, the musicians, the performance, the sound quality. Nice balance between violin and harpsichord. Recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart

Violin Concerto & Other Short Works

Daniel Lozakovich (violin)

National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov


----------



## OCEANE

Art Rock said:


> *Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: The 3 Ballets - Swan Lake, Sleeping Beauty, Nutcracker (National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge, Decca, 6 CD's)*
> 
> Playing Swan Lake today (CD's 1, 2 and first part of 3). These ballets were among my favourites when I started listening to classical music because of their pretty melodies. Now, 35 years later, it is still a slightly nostalgic pleasure.....


Thanks for sharing.
Me too, for Swan Lake, I always pick up the CD set by *National Philharmonic Orchestra & Richard Bonynge.*


----------



## OCEANE

Another favourite version of Bruckner No. 7


----------



## haziz




----------



## Vasks

_Latin Americans_

*Carlos Chavez - Sinfonia de Antigona (Mata/Vox)
Mario Lavista - Natarayah (Starobin/Bridge)
Leo Brouwer - Elogio de la danza (Cobo/Naxos)
Alberto Ginastera - Violin Concerto (Ricci/One-Eleven)*


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to Abbado do these and other Berg pieces yesterday and his Berg is as good as it gets, I think. But Gielen is also excellent as is his Zemlinsky, the main work here.


----------



## Rogerx

Schmitt: Psaume XLVII, Op. 38 & La tragédie de Salomé, Op. 50

Andréa Guiot (soprano), Gaston Litaize (organ)

Chœurs de l'ORTF, Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française, Maîtrise de l'ORTF, Jean Martinon


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake* (complete ballet)

_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Clio Gould (violin)
Nicolae Moldoveanu_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Michael Haydn, Masses*

I was considering purchasing the third volume of this, featuring sacred works, but the choir sounds muddy, and it isn't pleasant to listen to, at least for me. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Art Rock

*Various composers: Organ Concert in Maassluis (Feike Asma, Te Deum)*

A CD (not second hand) I picked up in a CD shop yesterday for under 1 euro. Dutch organist Feike Asma plays an interesting programme on the organ of the Great Church in Maassluis. He picks works by Jan Zwart (Ouverture 'Dankt dankt nu allen God'/'Wilt heden nu treden), Alloys Claussmann (Minuetto), Louis Vierne (Symphony IV: Final), Iwan Kryzjanowski (Largo), Franz Liszt (Variations on Weinen Klagen Sorgen etc), and two works by himself (Hymne Psalm 138, Komt als kind'ren van het licht). Excellent find.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler -
symphonies side-by-side part two.

Symphony ['no.0'] in D-minor - Nowak edition (1869):









Symphony no.2 for soprano, alto, mixed choir and orchestra
[Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_,
ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)/Friedrich
Klopstock/Gustav Mahler] (1888-94):


----------



## Baxi

*Leos Janacek
Osud
Field/ Valkova/ Langridge/ Harries
Orchestra & Chorus of Welsh National Opera
Sir Charles Mackerras
(1989)*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## eljr

*Primavera III: The Vessel*

Matt Haimovitz (cello)

*Release Date:* 24th Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* PTC5186411
*Label:* Pentatone
*Length:* 53 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

It used to be a lot more popular - to the extent of leaving most other Romantic requiems in the shadows - but now things might have swung the other way. It's a great work, though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Energetic, lively recording. 

I got this picture off the internet. I hope I have permission to show this lady's shoes.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms: *Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 101
Julius Katchen, Josef Suk, János Starker


----------



## Jay




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck* (1562-1621): *French psalms and sacred cantatas*, as recorded in 2009 by the Cappella Amsterdam, directed by Daniel Reuss.

A bit of Dutch nostalgia from Rembrandt's age, blended with French ingredients. Relaxation at the end of a workday.


----------



## Bourdon

Shostakovich

Film Music


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 7 - Bavarian RSO, Rafael Kubelik.*

I still have the big fat boy jewel case set which takes up a lot of shelf space - I often wonder if the remastered sets have significantly better sound.

*







*


----------



## prlj

elgar's ghost said:


> Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler -
> symphonies side-by-side part two.
> 
> Symphony ['no.0'] in D-minor - Nowak edition (1869):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.2 for soprano, alto, mixed choir and orchestra
> [Text: German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_,
> ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)/Friedrich
> Klopstock/Gustav Mahler] (1888-94):


Wow! One can only take so much epicness in one day!


----------



## prlj

Jay said:


>


Perich! Yeah! I need to go back and revisit his works...


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Charles Ives* (1874-1954): *Piano sonata no.2, op.19 "Concord 1840-1860"* (1920), as recorded in 2015 by Tzimon Barto.

Parts of this sonata were performed as of 1920, but the premiere of the entire sonata did not take place until 1938. The New York premiere was in 1939, which was a great success. The Cowells wrote [in the April 1939 edition of _Modern Music_] that the premiere generated "a riot of enthusiasm," and stated that "the audience responded so warmly that one movement had to be repeated, and on 24 February, at a second Town Hall program that was devoted entirely to Ives, Mr. Kirkpatrick repeated the whole Sonata by popular request." (Wikipedia)


----------



## Enthusiast

More of Pienaar's Beethoven. Sonatas Op 28 (Pastoral), Op 31/1 and Op 31/2 (Tempest).


----------



## Manxfeeder

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 173315


I have to admit, I've never seen a classical album cover featuring the tailgate of a truck.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Brahms, German Requiem

Personally, I like Gardiner's recording because everything is crystal clear, but this is more nuanced.


----------



## Baxi

Enthusiast said:


> I listened to Abbado do these and other Berg pieces yesterday and his Berg is as good as it gets, I think. But Gielen is also excellent as is his Zemlinsky, the main work here.


This is my favorite recording of Zemlinskys 'Lyric Symphony'. Great stuff


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, String Quartet Op 33/3 'Der Vogel' - Jerusalem Quartet.*

Super performance and recording.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian

Mandolin and viola concertos


----------



## Georgieva

Enthusiast said:


> It used to be a lot more popular - to the extent of leaving most other Romantic requiems in the shadows - but now things might have swung the other way. It's a great work, though.


One of the best records!


----------



## eljr

*Brahms: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2 - Bruch: Kol Nidrei*

Jacqueline du Pré (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim

*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 9029622248
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 62 minutes


----------



## eljr

*Mozart: Sonatas for Violin and Piano*

Alexander Lonquich (piano), Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)

*Release Date:* 6th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* 9029619480
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 4 hours 33 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arthur Lourié* (1892-1966): *Cinq préludes fragiles*, op.1 (1910), as recorded in 2016 by Giorgio Koukl.

Not everything that Lourié wrote I find highly digestible, but these five 'fragile preludes' are fascinating miniature gems. The deeper you dive into them, the more you seem to discover in them.


----------



## elgar's ghost

prlj said:


> Wow! One can only take so much epicness in one day!


Yes, you'd think that would be the case, wouldn't you? I've listened to these symphonies so often over the last twenty or so years (though not so frequently these days as I didn't want to drain the soil of its nutrients) that if anything they seem like half the length - they all fly past for some reason. One habit of mine is to leave at the very least a couple of hours between each session, whatever it is I'm listening to.


----------



## Red Terror

Good Lord, I know Brahms was not a believer but this music is glorious!

Elliott Carter once stated that Brahms' work was not relevant to his modern life-style, but masterful as he was, did he ever create anything that rivaled the best of Brahms? It is the older master who is now as relevant as ever.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alexander Scriabin* (1872-1915): *Piano sonata no.1 in F minor*, op.6 (1892), as recorded in 1984 by Vladimir Ashkenazy.

Time for something a bit more fiery after the fragility of Lourié. I think Ashkenazy has done a great job here.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Just the 90-minute Passacaglia (theme and 100 variations).


----------



## SanAntone

*Diego Ares* plays an exquisite instrument, and has created a nicely balanced program of *Soler* keyboard works, mostly sonatas. He has done something a little out of the ordinary, i.e. compose short interludes between groups of sonatas. Overall this is a very pleasing recording of Soler.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Red Terror said:


> Good Lord, I know Brahms was not a believer but this music is glorious!


I really love his sacred music. Even when he tried to make it godless, God still seeps out.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

This is a Japanese recording from Tokyo in April of 1993. I think this is great: not uncomfortably slow or drawn out but more majestic. The last two minutes of the last movement has an amazing sense of drive and inevitability.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Adagio in E, K. 261_
_Rondo in C, K. 373
Rondo in B-flat, K. 261a
Violin Concerto No. 1 in B-flat, K. 207
Violin Concerto No. 2 in D, K. 211_
_Violin Concerto No. 4 in D, K. 218_
[Rec. 1985]
















_Violin:_ Itzhak Perlman
_Conductor:_ James Levine
_Orchestra:_ Vienna Philharmonic


----------



## Chilham

Strauss: Oboe Concerto
Daniel Barenboim, West-Eastern Divan Orchestra, Cristina Gómez Godoy









Strauss: Horn Concerto No. 2
Herbert von Karajan, Berlin Philharmonic, Norbert Hauptmann


----------



## Knorf

Malx said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No 7 - Bavarian RSO, Rafael Kubelik.*
> 
> I still have the big fat boy jewel case set which takes up a lot of shelf space - I often wonder if the remastered sets have significantly better sound.


The Blu-ray Pure Audio remastering definitely does, plus the entire cycle fits on a single disc. 

Unfortunately, the box includes a bunch of CDs, which I appreciate for the album art, but... they will never get played. 

I'm very depressed that Blu-ray Pure Audio hasn't caught on. It's a superb format.


----------



## Malx

Knorf said:


> The Blu-ray Pure Audio remastering definitely does, plus the entire cycle fits on a single disc.
> 
> Unfortunately, the box includes a bunch of CDs, which I appreciate for the album art, but... they will never get played.
> 
> I'm very depressed that Blu-ray Pure Audio hasn't caught on. It's a superb format.


I'm unlikely to upgrade to Blu-ray Audio but do wonder if the CD's sound better - shame you haven't tried them, although I do understand why.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The first picture above was the initial release. The performance was great but the sound was so flat, paper-thin two dimensional - pancake would be thicker than it - it was impossible to enjoy. Then they re-released it remastered - the 2nd picture. Don't know what and how they did it, the sound became fabulous. Anyway, it's been my top S-S Organ Symphony recording since. Long time ago during a joint listening session among my then listening buddies (we called ourselves Horny B a s t a r d s [the site had auto-censored the word, covering it with bunch of *** so I gave space between each letter 😜] Society - horny for the good music), one dude played the famous Munch recording, claiming it was his favorite. I then played this right after. While other members were not forthcoming with their preference, at least I still liked this one better.


----------



## SONNET CLV

It's been some while since I visited the Shostakovich String Quartet No. 1 -- in fact, I haven't listened to it (or heard it) since it had opened my Shosty chronological symphony/quartet marathon, some couple of years back, early in the pandemic lockdown. I decided to sample that early quartet this morning and ended up repeating the performance, albeit by way of a different disc player (just to see what differences might arise from the YAMAHA CD-S1000 to the somewhat older SONY XA5400ES). It's wonderful to hear music in which Shostakovich was still able to smile, and even laugh. I tend to select for listening one of the later Shostakovich quartets, which revel in angst and despair. Quartet No. 1 revels in something much lighter. The joy of music making perhaps?










I was so impressed by what I had heard, that I was prompted to return for a moment to the "marathon" of a few years back and programmed a hearing of the Shostakovich First Symphony, by way of the YAMAHA player. (Both my SONY and my YAMAHA decks are capable of SACD playback.) I chose to tap into the Roman Kofman set, featuring SACD playback, and snapped the First Symphony into the S1000.










There is much to compare in these two works, the First Quartet and the First Symphony. Similarities and differences. I recall several such marked moments from my earlier marathon session with these works. Then I listened first to the symphony, next to the quartet, each of the 15 on a consecutive day in chronological order.

I recalled what memory served up as the most bizarre juxtaposition being that of the Ninth Symphony and the Ninth Quartet. So upon finishing up with the First Symphony, I spun the Ninth Quartet. I continued using the YAMAHA as it had struck me upon initial listening to have a "better" sound for these particular recordings on ESS.A.Y.










One of my dozen or so sets of the complete Shosty quartets, I've always been pleased by the Manhattan's performances. And the recording is very good.

Of course, I had to follow up with a hearing of the Ninth Symphony, one of my favorite Shostakovich works. (The First Symphony has never been at the top of my Shosty list, but I do appreciate the genius of its composition.) Once again I encountered that bizarre effect of the echoes of the quartet against the symphony. Those echoes are most startling in the pairing of the "ninths". Lesser so in some of the other Shosty pairings that come with the marathon session. But so many startling things can be heard.

I'm encouraged now to undergo the Shosty marathon again, but this time going first with the quartet followed by the symphony, opposite of how I did it the first time. Perhaps I'll start backwards this time. I will certainly use a different set of quartets and symphonies than I used on the first trial, which was from the Shosty "red box", all nicely contained.










Overall, a fascinating listening session. It is still, some hours later, ringing in my ears, and sensibilities.


----------



## haziz

Knorf said:


> The Blu-ray Pure Audio remastering definitely does, plus the entire cycle fits on a single disc.
> 
> Unfortunately, the box includes a bunch of CDs, which I appreciate for the album art, but... they will never get played.
> 
> I'm very depressed that Blu-ray Pure Audio hasn't caught on. It's a superb format.



But I suspect the format has in fact caught on. I maybe mistaken but the Hi-res downloads at 96KHz 24bit or 192KHz 24 bit are effectively the same thing although "packaged" differently.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone

Pergolesi : Salve Regina in A Minor


----------



## haziz




----------



## Chilham

Thought I'd Finnish tonight with something beautiful and soothing. Just the ticket!









Gjeilo: Sunrise Mass
Ola Gjeilo, Majorstua Kammerkor, Tore Erik Mohn


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven Violin Sonatas #2, #4, #5 'Spring', and #8 (Disk two of three)









Beethoven Symphonies #1 and #2









Beethoven Piano Trios #7 'Archduke', #4 'Gassenhauer', #5 'Ghost'


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: String Quartet No. 9 'King Lear' & String Quartet No. 8*

Tana Quartet

*Release Date:* 11th Feb 2022
*Catalogue No:* SND22020
*Label:* Soond
*Length:* 44 minutes


----------



## Floeddie

*Henry Purcell - Big Purcell Box*


*Playlist:

The Fairy Queen, Z. 629, Suite I & II *
(The Wiener Solisten & Wilfried Bottcher)

*Come Ye Sons of Art (Ode on the birthday of Queen Mary, 1694), Z. 323*
April Cantelo, Gerald English, Alfred Deller, Maurice Bevan, Walter Bergmann, Kalmar Orchestra of London & Alfred Deller


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93*

_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Rene Leibowitz_
Recorded: April - June 1961
Recording Venue: London, England, United Kingdom


----------



## sAmUiLc

Angela Gheorghiu, Giacomo Puccini, Anton Coppola, Antonio Pappano, Milan Giuseppe Verdi Orchestra, Giuseppe Verdi Symphony Orchestra of Milan, Royal Opera House Chorus and Orchestra Covent Garden, Roberto Alagna - Puccini - Angela Gheorghiu - Amazon.com Music


Angela Gheorghiu, Giacomo Puccini, Anton Coppola, Antonio Pappano, Milan Giuseppe Verdi Orchestra, Giuseppe Verdi Symphony Orchestra of Milan, Royal Opera House Chorus and Orchestra Covent Garden, Roberto Alagna - Puccini - Angela Gheorghiu - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## haziz

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.4 in E Minor, Op.98, IJB 138*

_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Fritz Reiner_

Another recording by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra from the early 1960s released originally by Reader's Digest, this time conducted by Fritz Reiner in one of his last recordings.


----------



## Merl

Such a fine disc. Three nice quartets played impressively


----------



## Bkeske

Mehta conducts Bruckner - Symphony No. 9 In D-Minor. Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. London, 1965


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

This was my first 9th, so I can't be objective about it; it's imprinted.


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMÆ
*John Dowland*
Nigel North - lute
Les Voix Humaines - Consort de violes
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## sAmUiLc

VC

















I included the original LP cover which is 1,000 times better than the CD's. Anyway it had been my reference recording of my #1 favorite violin concerto of all from the beginning until I ran across the Guila Bustabo's. Still Ferras is fabulous in Sibelius (I have two more by him, both live: 1 with Mehta and 1 with Szell - equally good and complementary!)


----------



## jambo

Really enjoying this one, and I often struggle with Bruckner. There's still a lot of repetition and it feels a bit too long at times, but very enjoyable nonetheless.

*Bruckner: *Symphony No. 3 in D minor, WAB 103

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1966


----------



## haziz




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc

Chopin : Piano Concerto #2
Maurizio Pollini / Belgrade PO / Zubin Mehta
live 1968.. on CD-R

There is a cut at the very end of the first movement for the orchestral part which seems totally unnecessary. To save not even a minute and make the ending sound hurried?

Even though Mehta provides an impassioned accompaniment the orchestral sound is rather dim. But the piano tone is true.


----------



## Bkeske

Mehta conducts:

Scriabine - Poem Of Ecstasy, Op. 54
Schoenberg - Transfigured Night, Op. 4 (1943 Revised Version)
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra. London, 1967


----------



## sAmUiLc

Janáček — Sir Charles Mackerras, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras Conducts Janáček


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2004 CD release of "Sir Charles Mackerras Conducts Janáček" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## prlj

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> This was my first 9th, so I can't be objective about it; it's imprinted.


My first 9th, too! Despite what others say about this particular version, it's the one by which I measure all others.


----------



## prlj

Dang it, I do love me some loud Wagner with Otto at the helm. 

*Der Fliegende Holländer, Adam/Silja/Talvela
New Philharmonia Orchestra
BBC Chorus
Otto Klemperer*

With score in hand...


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Jean Sibelius*

Karelia Suite, Op. 11
Luonnotar, Op. 70*
Andante Festivo
The Oceanides - Tone Poem for Orchestra, Op. 73
King Christian, Op. 27 - Suite
Finlandia, Op. 26

*Soile Isokoski, soprano
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Jarvi

Very enjoyable Sibelius!


----------



## Bkeske

Mehta conducts Wagner - Orchestral Music From "Der Ring Des Nibelungen"

Entrance Of The Gods Into Valhalla
The Ride Of The Valkyries
Magic Fire Music
Forest Murmurs
Dawn And Siegfried's Rhine Journey
Siegfried's Funeral Music
The New York Philharmonic Orchestra 
CBS Masterworks, 1983


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..
Vaughan Wiliams, Sir Arnold Bax, Butterworth, Sir John Barbirolli, The Halle Orchestra - Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 In D Minor / Bax: the Garden of Fand / Butterworth: A Shropshire land, Orchestral Rhapsody - Amazon.com Music


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: The Final Concert

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Britten: Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes, Op. 33a


*Leonard Bernstein (August 25, 1918 – October 14, 1990)*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15, Op. 132, String Quartet No. 16, Op. 135

Ehnes Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*Carl Reinecke: String Quartets (Reinhold Quartet, CPO, 2 CD's)*

After Beethoven in the past week, I am switching to Reinecke for the early morning string quartets routine, today and tomorrow. The first CD contains the first, second and fourth quartet.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bartók: Piano Concerto #1
Daniel Barenboim / Chicago SO / Pierre Boulez
live.. on CD-R


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Julius Röntgen* (1855-1932): *Piano concerto no.3 in D minor*, as recorded in 2019 in Norway by Oliver Triendl with the Kristiansand Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Hermann Bäumer. 

I find it amazing how often a lesser-known composer comes up with astounding works. Thoroughly enjoyed this piano concerto from beginning to end.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Have been really enjoying this live recording. Poulenc’s Banalités and Ravel’s Nahandove from Chansons madécasses, M. 78 are highlights for me. But the whole recording is great!









Histoires naturelles (Live at Théâtre de l'Athénée)
Cédric Tiberghien and Stéphane Degout
B Records
2017


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet in C Major, D.956

Sandor Végh (violin), Sándor Zöldy (violin), Georges Janzer (viola), Pablo Casals (cello), Paul Szabo (cello)


----------



## tortkis

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'
Edith Wiens (soprano), Peter Schreier (tenor), Michael Schönheit (organ), Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, MDR Rundfunkchor, Kurt Masur


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Brahms & Mendelssohn: Cello Sonatas


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: felt like something different from my mini Baroque/Renaissanceathon yesterday

Zimmermann - Requiem for a Young Poet
Gielen/SWR SO









Schnittke - Symphonies 4 and 5
Kamu, Parkman/Stockholm Sinfonietta; Jarvi/Gothenberg










Ives - 3 Places in New England, Orchestral Set 2
Ruggles - Sun threader, Men and Mountains
Seeger - Andante for strings
Dohnanyi/Cleveland









Weinberg - Cello Concertino, Fantasy for Cello and Orchestra, Chamber Symphony 4
Feye/Les Metamorphoses; Wispelwey, cello; Charlier, clarinet









Szymanowski - King Roger, Symphony 4
Rattle/Birmingham; Hampson, Szmytka, Minkeiwicz, Langridge


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: String Quintet in C Major, D.956
> 
> Sandor Végh (violin), Sándor Zöldy (violin), Georges Janzer (viola), Pablo Casals (cello), Paul Szabo (cello)


Did this man actually smoke a pipe while playing?


----------



## Rogerx

janwillemvanaalst said:


> Did this man actually smoke a pipe while playing?


The mystery of life 😎


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, J, II: Die Fledermaus

Hilde Güden (Rosalinde), Eberhard Wächter (Eisenstein), Giuseppe Zampieri (Alfred), Rita Streich (Adele), Gerhard Stolze (Orlofsky), Peter Klein (Blind), Walter Berry (Falke), Erich Kunz (Frank), Josef Meinrad (Frosch), Elfriede Ott (Ida)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker,

Herbert von Karajan
Recorded: 1960-06
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna

Includes the famous ball scene with loads of guests


Gala Sequence 
Vilja-Lied (The Merry Widow)
Composed By – Lehár*
Soprano Vocals – Renata Tebaldi

Domino
Bass Vocals – Fernando Corena
Written By – Plante*, Ferari*

I Could Have Danced All Night (My Fair Lady)
Lyrics By – Lerner*
Music By – Loewe*
Soprano Vocals – Birgit Nilsson
Passione
Tenor Vocals – Mario del Monaco
Written By – Tagliaferri*, Bovio*, Valente*
Lullaby
Mezzo-soprano Vocals – Teresa Berganza
Written By – Lavilla*
Il Bacio
Soprano Vocals – Joan Sutherland
Written By – Arditi*

Dein ist mein ganzes Herz (Land of Smiles)
Composed By – Lehár*
Tenor Vocals – Jussi Björling
Summertime (Porgy and Bess)
Lyrics By – I.Gershwin*
Music By – G.Gershwin*
Soprano Vocals – Leontyne Price
Anything You Can Do (Annie Get Your Gun)
Baritone Vocals – Ettore Bastianini
Mezzo-soprano Vocals – Giulietta Simionato
Music By, Lyrics By – Irving Berlin
Wien, wien nur du allein
Soprano Vocals – Ljuba Welitsch
Written By – Sieczynski*


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: The 3 Ballets - Swan Lake, Sleeping Beauty, Nutcracker (National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge, Decca, 6 CD's)*


Playing Nutcracker today (CD's 3 second part and 4). These ballets were among my favourites when I started listening to classical music because of their pretty melodies. Good to hear these once again.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chilham

Nielsen: Clarinet Concerto
Mario Venzago, Northern Sinfonia, Julian Bliss









Nielsen: Wind Quintet
Les Vents Français









Nielsen: Symphony No. 2 "The Four Temperaments"
Sakari Oramo, Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## HerbertNorman

Richard Strauss - Horn Concertos - Duet Concertino - Serenade : David Pyatt (Horn) and the Britten Sinfonia (Nicholas Cleobury)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler -
symphonies side-by-side part three.

A music-free evening yesterday so I'm treating myself a 
little earlier than usual while waiting for the rain to stop.

Symphony no.2 in C-minor - Haas edition of the 1871-72/1877
'mixed' version (1871-72 - rev. 1873, 1876, 1877 and 1891):









Symphony no.3 for alto, female choir, boys' choir and orchestra
[Text: Friedrich Nietzsche/German folk sources (from _Des 
Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens
Brentano)] (1893-96):


----------



## Bourdon

Jacobus Barbireau


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *Acht geistlichte Gesänge*, op.138 (1914), as recorded in 2003 by the NDR Chor Hamburg, directed by Hans-Cristoph Rademann. 

Reger composed these motets in Meningen in 1914, at the beginning of World War I. He died before completing his review of the proofs from the publisher. The proofs were found next to his bed when he was found dead in a hotel in Leipzig on 11 May 1916. Ironically, the first motet is called "Der Mensch lebt und bestehet nur eine kleine Zeit" (Man lives and exists but briefly). Reger was 43 when he died.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bernstein and Bruckner, such an odd couple! When I first watched this video, in the middle of the last movement I caught myself thinking for a while that it was a Mahler I was listening to.


----------



## Montarsolo

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 173313
> 
> 
> Another favourite version of Bruckner No. 7



Thanks for this tip! Now listening for the second time. I'm not very familiar with Bruckner. I've a box with all symphonies under Haitink for 20 years, but never got around to listening. I only know the 4th pretty well.


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexandre Tansman: Piano works (Margaret Fingerhut, Chandos)*

A nice cross section of the piano works of this rewarding Franco-Polish composer, including Recueil de Mazurkas (1915-28), Sonata rustica (1925), Troisieme Sonatine (1933), Trois Preludes en forme de Blues (1937), Quatre Nocturnes (1952), and Album d'amis (1980).


----------



## prlj

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 173370


Wow...like many of us, I remember watching the broadcast of this concert...I think the historical and emotional impact of that moment will forever set this 9th apart from others. To me, this is the real importance of the impact of music...more so than an "authentic" or "ultimate" performance.


----------



## prlj

Saw this posted a few days ago here in this thread, and it's a perfect way to cleanse my palate after taking on the Flying Dutchman last night. 

*Blue Silence
Complete works for String Quartet by Elena Kats-Chernin
Acacia Quartet*


----------



## Kiki

*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 4_
*Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra / Vladimir Ashkenazy* • 2006,2007 Live • Exton

A very good performance, but next to Ashkenazy's earlier Philharmonia account, it sounds a bit too mellow while the Philharmonia account is a lot tauter and grittier.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies 96, 97 & 88

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein

*Leonard Bernstein (Lawrence, Massachusetts, 25 augustus 1918 – New York, 14 oktober 1990)*


----------



## Malx

*Mahler Symphony No 1 - LSO, Jascha Horenstein.*

Streamed this via Spotify (free) as I couldn't find it on Qobuz so the quality wasn't the best. 
Its perhaps surprising given how much Mahler I have in my collection and how much I have listened to over the years that this was my first listen to this recording.
Its good, its very good, the pacing seems excellent, he doesn't turn the start of the third movement into a dirge which is a plus for me. The only thing is I felt was the sound was a bit flat but I am wondering if that was the quality of the stream rather than the recording.


----------



## Montarsolo

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 173311
> 
> 
> *George Frideric Handel* (1685-1759): *Complete violin sonatas*, as recorded in 2001 by Andrew Manze and Richard Egarr.
> 
> Everything about this disc is great: the composer, the compositions, the musicians, the performance, the sound quality. Nice balance between violin and harpsichord. Recommended.


Currently listening to this recording.


----------



## Floeddie

*Paul Hindemith - Kammermusik Nos. 1-7*
Claudio Abbado/Berliner Philharmoniker; Simon Rhodes/David Groves/Berliner Philharmoniker (1999)


*Playlist:*
Kammermusik Nos. 1 & 2

This is my inaugural pass at this body of work, and a heads up to EG for making the recommendation! There's much to be liked in this CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Piano Concerto in G minor, Op. 33


Garrick Ohlsson (piano)
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek
Recorded: 2013-07-11
Recording Venue: Rudolfinum, Dvorák Hall, Prague


----------



## Bourdon

Stravinsky


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete Clarinet Sonatas & Trio

Pablo Barragán (clarinet), Juan Pérez Floristán (piano), Andrei Ioniţă (cello)



Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120 No. 1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 120 No. 2
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Eugène Ysaÿe* (1858-1931): *Sonata for solo violin, op.27 no.4* ("Kreisler", 1923), as recorded in 2015 by Alina Ibragimova for Hyperion.

As violinist Arnold Steinhardt recounts, a legend was passed down through the Ysaÿe family about the first violin brought to their lineage:
"It was told of a boy whom some woodcutters found in the forest and brought to the village. The boy grew up to be a blacksmith. Once, at a village festival, he astonished everyone by playing the viol beautifully. From then on the villagers took pleasure in dancing and singing to the strains of his viol. One day an illustrious stranger stopped in front of the smithy to have his horse shod. The count's servant saw the viol inside and told the young smith that he had heard a new Italian instrument played by some minstrels at the count's court. That instrument, called the violin, was much better than the viol – its tone was like the human voice and could express every feeling and passion. From that moment the young man no longer took pleasure in his viol. Day and night he was thinking of that wonderful new instrument that could express joy and sorrow and whose tones went straight to the human heart. Then he had a dream: he saw before him a young woman of indescribable beauty, not unlike his own love, Biethline. She came to him and kissed his brow. The young man awoke and looked at the wall his broken and neglected viol used to hang on and could barely believe his eyes: there, instead of the viol, was a new instrument of beautiful proportions. He put it against his shoulder and drew the bow over the strings, producing sounds that were truly divine. The violin sang in a heartwarming tone: it rejoiced and wept for happiness – and so did the musician. Thus, goes the legend, came the first violin to the Ardennes and to the Ysaÿe family." (Wikipedia)


----------



## Montarsolo

Strauss, Vier letzte Lieder, Szell/Schwarzkopf


----------



## Art Rock

*Friedrich Cerha: String Quartets Nos. 1-3, 8 Sätze nach Hölderlin-Fragmenten (Arditti Quartet, CPO)*

Friedrich Cerha (1926) is an Austrian composer, conductor and music educator, perhaps best known for his completion of the third act of Alban Berg's Lulu. I pulled this disc of the shelf, because his second quartet is the pick of the week in the dedicated thread:









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


I agree with the general consensus: a really nice, smooth-on-the-ears piece of well-crafted music; not groundbreaking but thoroughly attractive. I really enjoyed the lush, florid sound world of the first movement; it's quintessentially "sunny" sounding music and just really hits the spot in...




www.talkclassical.com





All three quartets were composed in 1989-1991. They are modern, harsh at times, but always interesting. I like the second quartet best, slowly developing from near silence to an energetic rhythmic feast before calming down again. The CD closes with a substantial bonus, the sextet "8 Sätze nach Hölderlin-Fragmenten", in which the Arditti are joined by Thomas Kakuska and Valentin Erben.


----------



## Malx

A disc I picked up for next to nothing in a charity shop unopened which I thought strange as it is a US copy but bought in Scotland.
*Bartok, Concerto for Orchestra - World Orchestra for Peace, Sir Georg Solti.








*


----------



## prlj

Malx said:


> A disc I picked up for next to nothing in a charity shop unopened which I thought strange as it is a US copy but bought in Scotland.


Might a US copy say LONDON rather than DECCA?

Either way, though, fantastic find!


----------



## Malx

prlj said:


> Might a US copy say LONDON rather than DECCA?
> 
> Either way, though, fantastic find!


Cover states - CD made in USA, printed in USA and on 'London' label not Decca.


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: La vida breve

Manuel Cid (tenor), Catherine Keen (mezzo-soprano), Alicia Nafé (mezzo-soprano), Antonio Ordonez (tenor), Michael Wadsworth (bass-baritone), Lucero Tena (castanets), Gabriel Moreno (baritone), Karen Notare (soprano), Carmelo Martínez (guitar), William McGraw (baritone)

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, May Festival Chorus, Jesús López Cobos


----------



## Montarsolo

And on with my first introduction to the Solti ring.


----------



## Enthusiast

Like Art Rock I have also been listening to this disc. Lots of good music on it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler -
symphonies side-by-side part four.

Symphony no.3 in D-minor - Nowak edition of the 1888-89 version
(1873 - rev. 1874, 1876, 1877-78 and 1888-89):









Symphony no.4 for soprano and orchestra [Text: German folk
sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von
Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1899-1901, but includes an
arrangement of a song composed in 1892):


----------



## OCEANE

continued the listening of Bruckner
No. 6 by Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra/Thomas Dausgaard
(Norway


----------



## OCEANE

Malx said:


> *Mahler Symphony No 1 - LSO, Jascha Horenstein.*
> 
> Streamed this via Spotify (free) as I couldn't find it on Qobuz so the quality wasn't the best.
> Its perhaps surprising given how much Mahler I have in my collection and how much I have listened to over the years that this was my first listen to this recording.
> Its good, its very good, the pacing seems excellent, he doesn't turn the start of the third movement into a dirge which is a plus for me. The only thing is I felt was the sound was a bit flat but I am wondering if that was the quality of the stream rather than the recording.


Thanks for sharing.
I like Horenstein's performance of Mahler No. 1 & 3.
*Jascha Horenstein.*


----------



## Baxi

*(SACD)

Richard Strauss
Don Juan • Aus Italien • Don Quixotte*
Jan Vogler, cello
Sebastian Herberg, viola
Staatskapelle Dresden
Fabio Luisi
(2009/ 2004*)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beach - Chamber Music

The Ambache Ensemble

Beach, A: Dreaming for cello and piano
Beach, A: Pastorale for Wind Quartet, Op. 151
Beach, A: Quartet for strings in one movement, Op. 89
Beach, A: Sonata in A minor for violin and piano, Op. 34


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, A Sea Symphony*

Well, this is progress: It's the first time I've heard this symphony and I haven't hated it or was bored by it. I might be seeing a breakthrough. 

It seems like there are certain conductors who are able to make certain composers and their works stand out, and Previn does that for me with Vaughan Williams.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Dmitri Shostakovich - First 4 String Quartets - Beethoven Quartet - DoReMi


----------



## Vasks

*Herold - Overture to "Zampa" (Halasz/Naxos)
Saint-Saens - Piano Quartet, Op. 41 (Touchwood Piano Qrt/ASV)
Waldteufel - Grande Vitesse Galop (Swierczewski/Nimbus)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Bizet's Symphony in C and Jeux d'Enfants and Chabrier's ever-green Suite Pastorale.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Concertos Nos. 1–5*
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 25* in C major, KV 503
Leon Fleisher, piano: George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1959, 1961)

I didn't actually listen to Beethoven's Second Piano Concerto but I did listen to everything else in here. I've now moved on to Szell's Mozart, which is wonderful also:









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphonies 35, 39, 40* (1960, 1967)


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major

Hamburg Philharmonic, Simone Young


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Mazurkas*

Michelangeli on piano. 

I saw a documentary on the Hope Diamond, and it showed the person charged with putting the diamond into a new setting saying that he listens to Chopin while he does delicate work like this because it helps him focus. I'm hoping Chopin does the same for me today.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Anton Bruckner* (1824-1896): *Symphony no.7 in E*, as recorded in 1976 by the Staatskapelle Dresden, conducted by Eugen Jochum.

Nice to see so many Bruckner 7 recordings out there in this thread. Here's the one I usually listen to, the 1976 recording by Eugen Jochum. I especially like the slow movement, which he clocks at almost 26 minutes in length.


----------



## Marinera

Romaria. John Potter - tenor, Milos Valent - violin & viola, John Surman - soprano saxophone, bass clarinet, tenor & bass recorders, Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar & vihuela.


----------



## Enthusiast

Piano concertos by Ravel and Schoenberg and some Messiaen.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 3 'Eroica' & 6 'Pastoral'

Vienna State Opera Orchestra, Hermann Scherchen

Last one for today, goodnight .


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonio Vivaldi* (1678-1741): aria "Gelide in ogni vena" from *Farnace, RV.711* (1727), as recorded in 2008 by Magdalena Kožená and the Venice Baroque Orchestra, conducted by Andrea Marcon.

Vivaldi's setting of Farnace received its first performance in 1727 at the Teatro Sant'Angelo in Venice. Popular at the time, and revived with great success at the Sporck theater in Prague in 1730, Farnace slipped into oblivion until the last quarter of the 20th century when it emerged from obscurity. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## prlj

Enthusiast said:


> Piano concertos by Ravel and Schoenberg and some Messiaen.


LOVE this recording...this was really my first introduction to the Ravel, and I regret not getting to know this piece sooner.


----------



## Malx

I discovered the disc pictured below in a bundle of miscellany in the corner of a cupboard - discs I thought I had disposed of. I have listened to the fifth Symphony this afternoon but I would like to find out more about the recording if anyone can shed any light on it.

*Beethoven Symphony No 5 - Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Wilhelm Furtwangler.*

The disc is on the 'Diem Classic' Label, the disc itself having a pale orange label stating such, there is a booklet (on the right of the picture) from Diem Classics but there is an outer cover (pictured left) which indicates the 'Ermitage' label with no text at all. The Diem Classic booklet has brief notes in three languages.
The recordings are said to be from June 27 - 30 1943 and are, to quote the notes, 'made without audience'.
Any thoughts folks?


----------



## Enthusiast

Birtwistle orchestral works. The Cry of Anubis is a very effective tuba concerto (for me the best example of that rare beast).


----------



## SanAntone

I am going through all of my recordings of the B Minor Mass - this is one led by *Konrad Junghanel (2003).*


----------



## Bourdon

Ensaladas


----------



## Enthusiast

An astonishing account of the great Messiaen work.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Morton Feldman* (1926-1987): For *Bunita Marcus* (1985), as recorded in 2017 by Marc-André Hamelin for Hyperion.

Some eyebrows were raised at Marc-André Hamelin, who usually selects the technically most challenging piano works, for recording this particular minimalistic work. But I think it's a fine effort.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> An astonishing account of the great Messiaen work.


Did you ever hear this recording? It is my favorite, an awesome recording, a classic in my view.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mejoueva, Irina - Plays Mendelssohn, Chopin & Medtner - Amazon.com Music


----------



## eljr

*Symphonic Suite “Princess Mononoke”2021*

New Japan Philharmonic World Dream Orchestra (orchestra/member)

*Release Date:* 20th Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4805647
*Label:* Decca
*Length:* 45 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Bohuslav Martinů:* Serenades Nos. 1-4 (for diverse ensembles), Serenade for Chamber Orchestra, Serenade for Violin, Viola, Cello, and Two Clarinets
Members of the Suk Quartet
Prague Chamber Orchestra, Oldřich Viček

Wonderfully charming pieces.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## eljr

*John Cage: Choral Works*

Sigvards Klava
Latvian Radio Choir


> you can’t but be stunned by the fearless skill of Sigvards Klava’s choir as they navigate the most jagged, fragmented notes and pitches – the musical equivalent of climbing Mount Everest just... — BBC Music Magazine, August 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 19th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* ODE 1402-2
*Label:* Ondine
*Length:* 66 minutes


----------



## Malx

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 173392
> 
> 
> *Morton Feldman* (1926-1987): For *Bunita Marcus* (1985), as recorded in 2017 by Marc-André Hamelin for Hyperion.
> 
> Some eyebrows were raised at Marc-André Hamelin, who usually selects the technically most challenging piano works, for recording this particular minimalistic work. But I think it's a fine effort.


I know there are differences in the covers but at first glance I immediately thought of this:


----------



## Malx

Just finished listening to the first disc from this Emi/Warner Icon box.

*Glinka, Valse-Fantasie / Rimsky-Korsakov, May Night Overture & Golden Cockerel Suite / Prokofiev, Summer Night / Glazunov, Valse de concert No 1 - Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Berglund.








*


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> Did you ever hear this recording? It is my favorite, an awesome recording, a classic in my view.


Yes, indeed. I have too many recordings of the work. That is also a good one.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

A remembrance of times past and that day when the Lieder clicked.


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 26* in D major, KV 537, “Coronation”
*Piano Concerto No. 27* in B flat major, KV 595
Robert Casadesus, piano; George Szell: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1962)









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 5* in C minor, Op. 67
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 41* in C major, KV 551, “Jupiter”
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1963)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler - symphonies
side-by-side part five for the rest of today.

Symphony no.4 in E-flat - Haas edition of the 1878-80
version (1873-74 - rev. 1878-80 and 1886-88):









Symphony no.5 (1901-02 - rev. 1904 and 1911):


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Birtwistle orchestral works. The Cry of Anubis is a very effective tuba concerto (for me the best example of that rare beast).


Possibly my favourite Birtwistle disc. 

Anyone curious about HB's music should try these 3 works first......


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is the famous 1959 Bayreuth Festival performance. It is considered by many the greatest. It is indeed great. But I have one beef: Rita Gorr's Ortrud. Not that it is bad, but just a year before in 1958 it was sung by Astrid Varnay which to me is the greatest portrayal of the role. However that one has Leonie Rysanek as Elsa, which seems to me a miscast. Her Elsa is a girl with some shady character. This 1959 Elsa is Elisabeth Grümmer, an ideal one. The rest of the cast on both years are basically the same including an ideal Lohengrin in Sándor Kónya, except in 1958 the conductor was André Cluytens . Matačić's starts a little slow but keeps on building tremendously whereas Cluytens' is splendid from the get-go till the very end. I would call them even. I could either lament the ideal cast wasn't assembled for either conductor or be happy both performances were preserved in recording.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*George Enescu* (1881-1955): *Symphony no.3 in C*, op.21 (1918), as recorded in 1981 by the Leeds Festival Chorus and BBC Philharmonic, conducted by Gennady Rozhdestvensky.

Sometimes Enescu's symphony no.3 is depicted as a Dantesque trilogy, especially because of the paradisal serenity of the finale (Wikipedia). In that case I fell asleep halfway in purgatory, and woke up again halfway in paradise. Which, I must say, was a _very_ pleasant waking-up.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
Piano Sonatas nos. 30-32*










*Wilhelm Backhaus*


----------



## Klavierman

A very good performance with excellent sound on this SACD.


----------



## realdealblues

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_Symphony No. 6 in B Minor, Op. 54_
[Rec. 1973]








_Conductor:_ Andre Previn
_Orchestra:_ London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 02] H. Dutilleux - [2000] L'Arbre des songes • 2 Sonnets (Cassou) • Timbres, espace, mouvement avec interlude (Tortelier)*


----------



## tortkis

J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations - Ekaterina Dershavina (Arte Nova)


----------



## littlejohnuk1

This again. Ludwig's no 2.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Going to try and buy a ticket for tomorrow night's Prom concert.

Hopefully will get to see La Mer, Lark Ascending & Sibelius plus the Ades premier.

Just reminding myself in preparation......

*Karajan totally amazing in La Mer & Sibelius 5*


----------



## eljr

*
Glass: Escape*

Gerard Cousins


> This short album of guitar arrangements proves the versatility of Glass’s music. Cousins plays fast and loose with rubato, but the crystal sound quality brings the music to life. — BBC Music Magazine, March 2021, 3 out of 5 stars



*Release Date:* 4th Dec 2020
*Catalogue No:* OMM0148
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## eljr

*Renewal?*

Caroline Dale, Apollo5, Peter Holder, Teena Lyle, Clare Stewart, Roger Chase (viola)
Voces8, Paul Smith, Barnaby Smith


> Voces8 co-founder Paul Smith, this superbly devised programme leads us through a world of ref lection and melancholy, though ends with a glimmer of light. A disc for the present time, immaculately... — BBC Music Magazine, June 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 25th Feb 2022
*Catalogue No:* VCM135
*Label:* VOCES8 Records
*Length:* 54 minutes


----------



## eljr

*Bernstein: Mass*

Vojtěch Dyk
Wiener Singakademie, ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Schülerinnen und Schüler der Opernschule der Wiener Staatsoper, Company of Music, Dennis Russell Davies


> If it seemed that yet another version was de trop, Dennis Russell Davies trumps them all with a performance that can only be described as Bernsteinian, but in trumps. It’s huge, over-the-top,... — Choir & Organ, July 2020, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 6th Mar 2020
*Catalogue No:* C5370
*Label:* Capriccio
*Length:* 1 hour 51 minutes


----------



## Chilham

Finishing off my week of listening to composers born 1864-65.









Glazunov: The Seasons
José Serebrier & Royal Scottish National Orchestra

Glazunov: Symphony No. 4
José Serebrier & Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Eramire156

*Arnold Schönberg
A survivor from Warsaw
Kol Nidre, op.39

Hans Swarowsky
Vienna Symphony Orchestra 











Second Chamber Symphony 

Herbert Häfner
Vienna Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## Manxfeeder

Poulenc, Concerto for Two Pianos

I have a problem with Poulenc: His music is so much fun to hear, I don't "listen" to it. So I like this piece, but I can't tell you technically what is going on because I don't really care; it just sounds good.


----------



## senza sordino

Hindemith Kammermusik. Both disks, all seven of them plus the bonus Kleine Kammermusik for Wind Quintet


----------



## Floeddie

*Mamoru Fujisawa: Shoot The Violinist - Joe Hisaishi Ensemble* [Hirofumi Kinjo (woodwinds), Masamiki Takano (woodwinds), Momoko Kamiya (marimba), Marie Oishi (percussion, marimba), Jun Sato (bass guitar), Chris Pitsillides (viola), Joe Hisaishi (piano, keyboards), Alexander Balanescu (violin), Thomas Pilz (violin), Nick Holland (cello)] *Released: 21st Feb 2020 *
**​This is a recent purchase from Presto Music, which I find enjoyable. The 2 CD set from Decca is currently on sale at Presto. This music combines Western Classical & Japanese Classical genres along with the influence of Minimalism.


----------



## Bkeske

I’ve seen this work mentioned a couple times recently, so spinning one of my sets…

Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducts Bach - Brandenburgische Konzerte Nr. 1-6. Concentus Musicus Wien. Telefunken / Das Alte Werk 2LP box 1983, German release


----------



## sAmUiLc

Gould conducts Siegfried Idyll also, not just plays a piano transcription. The rest are all solo piano..


----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FROM THE ODHECATON
_Celebrating the 500th Anniversary of the First Printed Music_
*Various and Sundry Composers*
Piffaro, The Renaissance Band
Joan Kimbell, Robert Wiemken - directors_

Dorian Recordings
_


----------



## prlj

An antidote as I spend the evening doom scrolling the pre-post-apocoyliptic news dominating our lives...

*Schubert - Die Schöne Müllerin
Andrè Schuen * Daniel Heide*


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg: *Chamber Symphony No. 1; Op. 9, _Begleitmusik zu einer Lichtspielszene_, Op. 34*
Ensemble intercontemporain, *BBC Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez

Love!


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 30 in C major "Alleluia", No. 31 in D major "Hornsignal", No. 32 in C major, and No. 33 in C major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer 

That's a lot of C major—three of the four symphonies on this disc—but Haydn keeps it fresh and exciting, and these performances are terrific.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Shoskofiev

Ginastera had a remarkable talent for sonorities and textures. Incredible pieces.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Haydn - Haydn Six "London" Symphonies. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 3LP box 1973


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Klavierman

Very well played and recorded.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Leonard Bernstein

Songfest, A cycle of American poems for 6 singers and orchestra*

Clamma Dale, soprano
Rosalinda Elias, mezzo-soprano
Nancy Williams, mezzo-soprano
Neil Rosenshein, tenor
John Reardon, baritone
Donald Gramm, bass

National Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Mazurkas

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Searle: Orchestral Works

Alun Francis


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Knorf said:


> *Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 30 in C major "Alleluia", No. 31 in D major "Hornsignal", No. 32 in C major, and No. 33 in C major
> Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer
> 
> That's a lot of C major—three of the four symphonies on this disc—but Haydn keeps it fresh and exciting, and these performances are terrific.












I got so tired of this boring duotone cover, that I decided to make a color version of it, just for my own mp3 collection.


----------



## 13hm13

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Maria-João Pires, Orkest Van De Gulbenkian Stichting O.L.V. Theodor Guschlbauer – 6 Pianoconcerten Nrs. 9, 14, 17, 21, 23, 26


----------



## Dulova Harps On

At work 









Wolf & Strauss. Wigmore Hall Live

Angelika Kirchschlager & Roger Vignoles
Wigmore Hall Live
2010


----------



## Kiki

*Johannes Brahms*
_Complete Symphonies_
*Danish Chamber Orchestra / Ádám Fischer* • 2021,2022 • Naxos

I was eagerly looking forward to this release. Now it's here, and once again, hi-res is cheaper than CD.

Expected little vibrato, lots of rubato and loads of idiosyncrasies. Got all of these, really loving it... I wanted to say, but wait,

I never expected such a badly balanced recording of ultra-loud glassy strings and a shocking lack of bass across the whole orchestra.

Well it has a different mixing/mastering engineer from the Beethoven set. Ahem. Switching to the Beethoven for a check - it sounds gorgeous - so my stereo is definitely working. The recording of this new Brahms set really is horrible.

Did he forget to mix in the low strings and timpani tracks? Of course this couldn't be true, but that's what kept popping up in my mind while going through this horrible recording, esp. in No. 4.

*This is traumatizing!*


----------



## Art Rock

*Carl Reinecke: String Quartets (Reinhold Quartet, CPO, 2 CD's)*

After Beethoven in the past week, I am switching to Reinecke for the early morning string quartets routine, yesterday and today. The second CD contains the third and fifth quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Piano Concertos Nos. 21 & 22

Annie Fischer (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Floeddie

And The Bridge Is Love - Various Composers (2014)
English Chamber Orchestra, Julian Lloyd Webber 

Playlist:


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4









The 4th is on 2 CDs in this box set of DVDs. They say the performance is live from Vienna. I'd place it just above the EMI version.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Federico Mompou* (1893-1987): *Música callada ("The voice of silence")*, book 1 (1959), as recorded in 2012 by Javier Perianes.

Meditative day-starter. Some consider it Mompou's masterpiece.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Ligeti - Requiem
Crumb - Star-child
Gielen/Stuttgart RSO









Mahler - Symphony 4
Franck - Psyche
van Beinum/Concertgebouw; Ritchie









Szymanowski - Violin Concertos 1 and 2
Wit/Warsaw Phil
Britten - Violin Concerto
Honeck/Swedish RSO
Zimmermann, violin


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Some Bach to get into the day ...

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Trio Sonata C major BWV 529*
(arr. for two violins and B. c.

*Concerto for Violin, Oboe, Strings and B. c.*

Isabelle Faust, Bernard Forck, Violin
Xenia Löffler, Oboe
Jan Freiheit, Violoncello
Raphael Alpermann, Harpsichord










A great CD, imho.


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..








Gabriel Faure, Florent Boffard, Isabelle Faust - Violin Sonatas 1 & 2 / Berceuse - Amazon.com Music


Gabriel Faure, Florent Boffard, Isabelle Faust - Violin Sonatas 1 & 2 / Berceuse - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Irene Grafenauer (flute), Eckart Haupt (flute), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Thorsten Rosenbusch (violin), Simon Preston (organ)

Kammerorchester C.Ph.E Bach, Peter Schreier


Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 1-6 BWV1046-1051
Bach, J S: Concerto for 3 violins, strings & continuo in D major (reconstruction), BWV 1064R
Bach, J S: Concerto for Flute, Violin & Harpsichord in A minor, BWV1044
Bach, J S: Concerto for Three Keyboards in C major, BWV1064


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Leopold Godowsky* (1870-1938): *53 studies on the Chopin études* (1914), as recorded in 2000 by Marc-André Hamelin for Hyperion.

Godowsky, sometimes dubbed "the Buddha of piano music", had the seemingly insane idea of creating studies on the studies that Chopin had published in the 1830's. This resulted in 53 pieces that are notoriously difficult to perform, which is always a reason for Mac-André Hamelin to take on the challenge. And I must say, there are moments when I can hardly believe this is but one man playing...


----------



## jambo

I can see why people rave about the Szell box so much, near perfect powerhouse performances. I'm looking forward to getting through the rest of the Schuamann, as well as the Schubert, Brahms and Beethoven cycles.

*Schumann: *Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38, "Spring"
*Schumann: *Manfred Overture, Op. 115
*Schumann: *Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1958-1960


----------



## sAmUiLc

The cover provides no information on the performers, so here is the original LP cover.


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: The 3 Ballets - Swan Lake, Sleeping Beauty, Nutcracker (National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge, Decca, 6 CD's)*

Playing Sleeping Beauty today (CD's 5 and 6). These ballets were among my favourites when I started listening to classical music because of their pretty melodies.Still enjoy them.


----------



## Montarsolo

A good morning from Europe.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Hans Zimmer* - *Hannibal*, original motion picture soundtrack (2001). With this masterful and 100% fitting soundtrack, Hans Zimmer securely entered my top-5 of soundtrack composers.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Alfred Brendel studied with Paul Baumgartner.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Carl Nielsen 4th and 5th Symphonies , Sir Colin Davies and the LSO


----------



## prlj

*Weinberg Symphony No. 3 III. Adagio
City of Birmingham/Gražinytė-Tyla*

Only the third movement (Adagio) of the Third Symphony. This is a pre-release, and that is the only track that is currently available. (Apple Music) Absolutely gorgeous. Can't wait for the full release on Sep 16. 










*Beethoven Symphony No. 6
Pittsburgh Symphony/Honeck*

I don't know why, but I just don't particularly enjoy the 6th. However, my orchestra is doing it in a few months, so in my best effort to market/hype it up, I'm continuing to immerse myself in it. It's that damned second movement that just feels interminable. But this is a nice version of the overall work. I've been enjoying their Beethoven releases quite a bit. Their Third, released a few years ago, is still one of my favorites.


----------



## Chilham

Bellini: La Sonnambula
Alan Woodbridge, Orchestre de l'Opéra National de Lyon, Choeur de L'Opéra National de Lyon, Evelino Pidò, Natalie Dessay

And lined up for this afternoon:









Bellini: I Puritani (Highlights)
Constantine Orbelian, Kaunas City Symphony Orchestra, Lawrence Brownlee, Sarah Coburn, Azamat Zheltyrguzov, Tadas Girininkas


----------



## Georgieva

Kiki said:


> *Johannes Brahms*
> _Complete Symphonies_
> *Danish Chamber Orchestra / Ádám Fischer* • 2021,2022 • Naxos
> 
> I was eagerly looking forward to this release. Now it's here, and once again, hi-res is cheaper than CD.
> 
> Expected little vibrato, lots of rubato and loads of idiosyncrasies. Got all of these, really loving it... I wanted to say, but wait,
> 
> I never expected such a badly balanced recording of ultra-loud glassy strings and a shocking lack of bass across the whole orchestra.
> 
> Well it has a different mixing/mastering engineer from the Beethoven set. Ahem. Switching to the Beethoven for a check - it sounds gorgeous - so my stereo is definitely working. The recording of this new Brahms set really is horrible.
> 
> Did he forget to mix in the low strings and timpani tracks? Of course this couldn't be true, but that's what kept popping up in my mind while going through this horrible recording, esp. in No. 4.
> 
> *This is traumatizing!*


Yes, as I already wrote ... very good job. I am glad that you mention this record


----------



## Rogerx

Elbphilharmonie Hamburg: The First Recording (Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester, Thomas Hengelbrock


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rachmaninov..

















Monique de la Bruchollerie (Vol. 1)


Monique de la Bruchollerie (Vol. 1). Doremi: DHR7842-43. Buy 2 CDs or download online. Monique de la Bruchollerie (piano) Camerata Academica Salzburg, Budapest National Philharmonic Orchestra, Concerts Colonne Orchestra, Bernhard Paumgartner, János Ferencsik, Jonel Perlea



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves from Sir John In Love
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis - Largo sostenuto*

_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## haziz

Played yesterday:


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*François-Joseph Gossec* (1734-1829): *La Nativité*, oratorio (1774), as recorded in 2020 by the Mannheimer Hofkapelle and Ex Tempore, conducted by Florian Heyerick. Recorded 2020.

In his lifetime he was little known outside France. Luckily we have some generally available records of his works nowadays.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler - symphonies 
side-by-side part six for this morning.

Symphony no.5 in B-flat - Haas edition
(1875-76 - rev. 1877-78):









Symphony no.6 in A-minor (1903-04 - rev. 1906):


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60


Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Jiří Bělohlávek
Recorded: 2012-11-09
Recording Venue: Rudolfinum, Dvorák Hall, Prague


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

After a 'fun' morning traipsing around the supermarket and various shops.
*German, Gypsy Suite / Bantock, Fifine at the Fair / Bax, The Garden of Fand / Lord Berners, The Triumph of Neptune (Ballet Suite) - LPO or RPO, Sir Thomas Beecham.*

This selection of works is on disc six of the box below. 
I usually end up playing some Delius (discs 1-5) from the box when I take it down from the shelves so a break from the norm.


----------



## Bourdon

Libre Vermell de Montserrat
A 14th-century pilgrimage


----------



## Baxi

*Paul Hindemith
Symphonia Serena • Symphony 'Die Harmonie der Welt'
BBC Philharmonic
Yan Pascal Tortelier
(1993)*


----------



## Rogerx

Joachim Raff: String Quartets No. 5 Op. 13, No. 7 Op. 192,2

Leipziger Streichquartett (string quartet)


----------



## Montarsolo

And on with Die Walküre. It's quite a long composition....


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to Francesco Piemontesi's excellent record of concertante pieces by Ravel, Schoenberg and Messiaen yesterday. Today it has been his double album of the last three Schubert sonatas. Superb playing and a first rate recording.

Piano International magazine, quoted on Presto's site said this:


> _Here is confirmation that Francesco Piemontesi belongs to a small elite: he is a pianist that other pianists go to hear. He is awesome and speculative in the A major while in the B-flat he achieves greatness without recourse to idiosyncrasy or extremes. Even in a crowded field of celebrated recordings, Piemontesi’s performances are wholly exceptional, enlightening if exhausting at every level. They are crowned by Pentatone’s beautifully natural sound._


----------



## SanAntone

*CLAUDIO MONTEVERDI: L'Orfeo*

If not the, one of the, best recordings of _L'Orfeo_.






A collection of individual essays centring on Monteverdi’s L’Orfeo: its mythological roots, the composition’s context, its performance today. Texts written by Stefano Russomanno, Stefano Aresi and Alberto Bernabé. Libretto by Alessandro Striggio is supplied together with a new translation from Eduardo Schmid. Stefano Russomanno has been in charge of the edition.

A limited and numbered edition of 3099 copies.

1 Book + 2 CDs

Performing artists

*Ensemble La Venexiana
Claudio Cavina*

La Musica / Euridice: Emanuela Galli
Orfeo: Mirko Guadagnini
Messaggiera: Marina De Liso
Proserpina: Cristina Calzolari
Plutone: Matteo Bellotto
Speranza: Josè Lo Monaco
Caronte: Salvo Vitale
Apollo: Vincenzo Di Donato
Ninfa: Francesca Cassinari
Pastore I: Giovanni Caccamo
Pastore II – Spirito I: Makoto Sakurada
Pastore III: Claudio Cavina
Pastore IV – Spirito II: Tony Corradini


----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Rosetti: Piano Concerto & Two Symphonies

Natasa Veljkovic (piano)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Johannes Moesus


----------



## Baxi

*Karol Szymanowski
Symphony No. 2 & 4*
Howard Shelley, piano*
BBC Philharmonic
Vassily Sinaisky
(1996)*

Superb recording!


----------



## Enthusiast

A recent record by Herbert Blomstedt. I'm not his biggest fan but this 9th is pretty good. I was less taken with his Unfinished.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets; Nos 9 & 14

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Isaac Albéniz *(1860-1909): *Piano sonata no.3 in A-flat*, op.68 (1886), as recorded in 2013 by Hernán Milla for Naxos.

Albéniz is my favourite Spanish composer. All his compositions are full-blooded, and so must any performance of them be.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Shostakovich, Symphony No. 4

What a horrible cover picture. Anyway, I'm listening to Michiyoshi Inoue's recording of Shostakovich's 4th with the Tokyo Phil from 2007. 

Kondrashin and so far Inoue have some technique that makes Shostakovich's symphonies interesting to me. I hope that technique continues through his cycle, because it bothers me that I don't want to spend more time with these works.


----------



## Chilham

Offenbach: La Belle Hélène (Highlights)
Marc Minkowski, Les Musiciens du Louvre, Choeur des Musiciens du Louvre (Felicity Lott, Yann Bern, Michel Sénéchal, Laurent Naouri, Fronçois Le Roux, Marie-Ange Todorovitch, Magali Léger, Eric Huchet, Stéphanie d'Oustrac)


----------



## Vasks

*Marschner - Grande Ouverture solenne (Walter/Marco Polo)
Beethoven/arr.Prohle - Adagio in F for Musical Clock (Rampal & Nordmann/Sony)
Felix Mendelssohn - Piano Trio #1 (Kalichstein-Laredo-Robinson/Vox)
Liszt - Hungarian Orchestral Rhapsody #2 (Korodi/Capriccio)*


----------



## Georgieva

Live. Open air. Europe open air! 

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Live: Europa Open Air 2022 – Alain Altinoglu

The anthem of Eintracht Frankfurt football club (one of my favorite) was nice surprise at the end of the concert.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 'Seven Gates of Jerusalem'


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartets 3 and (the wonderful) 4.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> Schubert: String Quartets; Nos 9 & 14
> 
> Chiaroscuro Quartet


"All right...which one of you idiots chucked my cello into the pond?"


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D Major & Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis

Barry Griffiths (violin), Peter Cosham (violin), Andrew Williams (viola), Francois Rive (cello)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Rogerx

elgar's ghost said:


> "All right...which one of you idiots chucked my cello into the pond?"


Rather not they need it for more recordings


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Montarsolo




----------



## eljr

*Malipiero, Cage, Michael Colina, Alfred Hub, Oscar Jockel & Dieter Kaufmann: A New Night Music*

Elena Denisova (violin), Alexei Kornienko (piano)

*Release Date:* 14th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* 99219
*Label:* Gramola
*Length:* 59 minutes


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Francesca Caccini* (1587-1642): *Lasciatemi qui solo*, from "Il prima libro delle musiche" (The first book of music), as recorded in 2016 by Ruby Hughes (soprano), Jonas Nordberg (theorbo) and Mime Yamahiro-Brinkmann (cello) on their album "Heroines of love and loss".

As for the Caccinis, for a long time I only had a few works by Giulio Caccini. But his daughter Francesca turns out to be at least as interesting, and is much more about human experience.


----------



## MartinDB

Some Schnittke. I love Schnittke but realise that I haven't devoted enought time to his symphonies. So right now it is Concerto Grosso No 4/Symphony No 5. (I am also pledging to post here more often, and lurk less.)


----------



## Enthusiast

Schoeck's Notturno - five movements for string quartet and voice on poems by Nikolaus Lenau and a fragment by Gottfried Keller - music with a late Romantic feel. Lovely.


----------



## Georgieva

*Schubert - The Symphonies*

Thomas Dausgaard and Swedish Chamber Orchestra
2022


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Tchaikovsky: Violin Concertos

Erica Morini (violin)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Arthur Rodzinski




Last one for tonight, good night .


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 4*

Somewhere I found a download of the Kondrashin cycle remastered in Japan. It seems to be less harsh than the Melodyia recordings. Or maybe I'm fooling myself. Anyway, this sounds good to me.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Oh my, I didn't know he had a new recording...and it's a good one!


----------



## tortkis

Haydn: Trios avec piano (Mirare)
Jérôme Hantaï (fortepiano), Marc Hantaï (flute), Alessandro Moccia (violin), Alix Verzier (cello)








Haydn's piano trios (piano-flute-cello and piano-violin-cello) composed between 1784 and 1790.


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Symphony No. 14 'liechtenstein Suite'; Piano Concerto No. 1 'tirol'; Echorus*

Martin James Bartlett (piano), LGT Young Soloists, Alexander Gilman


> Bartlett, who won BBC Young Musician in 2014, is exceptional. There is thoughtful interplay between pianist and ensemble, the LGT Young Soloists...There’s welcome contrast to be found in Glass’s... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 14th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* OMM0161
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## Enthusiast

After the Schubert piano sonatas, my listening today seems to have all been late Romantic masterpieces. This is the last of them: Zemlinsky - The Mermaid and Sinfonietta.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler - symphonies side-by-side
part seven for late afternoon and early evening.

Symphony no.6 in A - Haas edition (1879-81):









Symphony no.7 (1904-06 - rev. up until 1908):


----------



## Philidor

I enjoyed some not-so-well-known organ music:

*Sigurd Karg-Elert: Cathedral Windows op. 106*

Markku Makinen
Main organ of the Tampere Cathedral, Finland


----------



## Malx

The symphony from this composer I listen to least gets an outing this afternoon.
*Dvořák, Symphony No 2 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Rafael Kubelik.








*


----------



## Bourdon

Cant De La Sibilla

It's been a long time since I listened to this recording, could be twenty years. The advantage of this is that it still sounds fresh.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

This Requiem that Silvestrov wrote for his wife Larissa is an astonishingly beautiful work, can't recommend it enough


----------



## Baxi

*Gustav Mahler 
Symphony No. 1 'Titan'
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Zubin Mehta
(1986)*

From this set:


----------



## Enthusiast

A very nice way to end the day's listening.


----------



## Bkeske

An exciting day for me, the season opening concert of the Berlin Philharmonic. Should be working, but, this takes precedence today. Live from Berlin via The Digital Concert Hall, today’s season opening performance:


----------



## Kiki

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_Sinfonia Antartica_
*Rowan Pierce soprano, Graham Eccles organ, Timothy West narrator, Ladies of the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir / Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra / Andrew Manze* • 2018 • Onyx

Very good recording. Andrew Manze's way is streamlined and no-nonsense. Thought the narration would not be a good idea, but they serve as good interludes.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Henryk Wieniawski* (1835-1880): *Légende* (1859), as recorded in 1992 by Anne-Sophie Mutter with the Wiener Philharmoniker, conducted by James Levine.

Some background on this piece:
Wieniawski’s Légende was instrumental in helping to secure his engagement to Isabella Hampton. Initially, Isabella’s parents did not approve of their daughter’s engagement to Wieniawski, but after they heard the piece, they were so impressed that they offered the young couple their blessing, and they were married in 1860 (Wikipedia).


----------



## Malx

*Messiaen, Éclairs sur l'au-delà... - Orchestre de l'Opéra Bastille, Myung-Whun Chung.*

A very long time since this one was given a listen. I went through a spell a number of years back when I was listening to Messiaen regularly but now I rarely go near this box which is my main source of his music. I'm sure I'll return at some point - or maybe not.


----------



## Baxi

*Joseph Haydn
Symphony No. 94 & 95
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Nikolaus Harnoncourt
(1991)*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Reynaldo Hahn* (1875-1947): *Violin concerto in D* (1927), as recorded in 2015 by Denis Clavier with the Orchestre national de Lorraine, conducted by Fernand Quattrocchi.

Another beautiful violin concerto. Some famous earlier reviews: In 2002 a Gramophone reviewer wrote [of the slow movement] that it "hovers between dance and delirium". Reviewing the first performance, Paul Bertrand wrote in Le Ménestrel, "This Concerto is, in fact, from a purely musical point of view, a miracle of taste, of delicacy, and it is at the same time marvellously suited to highlighting all the qualities of the performer and to earning him the greatest success".


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## eljr

*Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op. 19*

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)


> This is a reading of pure pleasure for the listener. Capuçon is very musical, sweet-toned, and ideally suited to the sonata’s fulsome Romantic idiom, while Wang performs, as you’d expect, with... — Fanfare, March/April 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 19th Nov 2021
*Catalogue No:* 4861944
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 34 minutes


----------



## eljr

*
John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?*

Yuja Wang (piano)
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel


> The solo part – written especially for Wang – it’s the pianist as perfectly as her infamous bodycon dresses. Her flawless technique is ideally suited to the frequent high-octane, galloping passages…Packed... — BBC Music Magazine, September 2020, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 17th Apr 2020
*Catalogue No:* 4838289
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 30 minutes










Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020









BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> An exciting day for me, the season opening concert of the Berlin Philharmonic. Should be working, but, this takes precedence today. Live from Berlin via The Digital Concert Hall, today’s season opening performance:


Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chilham

Verdi: Macbeth
Claudio Abbado,Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala di Milano, Shirley Verrett, Plácido Domingo, Piero Cappuccilli, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Coro del Teatro alla Scala di Milano


----------



## Malx

A sunny composition that always puts a smile on my face.
*Haydn, Cello Concerto No 2 - Anner Bylsma, Tafelmusik, Jeanne Lamon.*

I have the recording in what was a very inexpensive box when it first came out.


----------



## eljr

*Dies Irae*

Tina Guo (cello), Serj Tankian (vocal)

*Release Date:* 24th Sep 2021
*Catalogue No:* 19439873062
*Label:* Masterworks
*Length:* 52 minutes


----------



## eljr

*Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op. 19*

Lynn Harrell (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)

*Release Date:* 31st Jul 2020
*Catalogue No:* 4839311
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 34 minutes


----------



## Malx

Final music of the day, streamed from Qobuz and prompted by Enthusiast's earlier post.
*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 25 - Francesco Piemontesi, Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Andrew Manze.








*


----------



## haziz

*Smetana: Má Vlast*

_Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2007
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## eljr

*
Aho: Double/Triple Concertos*

Antwerp Symphony Orchestra, Olari Elts


> The works are markedly different in character, yet both exhibit an underlying enigmatic quality against which an array of moods and textures are explored through an ever-changing post-tonal sound-world.... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 7th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* BIS2426
*Label:* BIS
*Length:* 59 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
March 2022
Concerto Choice


----------



## Monsalvat

*JOHANNES BRAHMS
Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
*Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
*Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
*Variations on a Theme of Haydn*, Op. 56a
*Academic Festival Overture*, Op. 80
*Tragic Overture*, Op. 81

Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Berliner Philharmoniker (1996)

Superb. Just arrived today. Will finish this set tomorrow.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

This recording has been making the rounds in this forum and only having heard the first movement of the Ravel Piano Concerto, with which the CD begins, I can already see why. All 3 outstanding works (Oiseaux exotiques and Arnold's PC), and glad to see them paired. Nott is a fantastic conductor


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!


It was a fantastic performance, thanks, I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Thanks to Malx I listened to that rather fetching Andrew Manze Mozart Piano Concerto no 25.
Got me searching for a good version of no 21.


----------



## senza sordino

Biber Rosary Sonatas


----------



## opus55

Puccini: Tosca, Acts II & III


----------



## HenryPenfold

Debussy - La Mer
RVW - The Lark Ascending
James Macmillan - Marchentanze
Sibelius - Symphony 5

Pekka Kuusisto (violin), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ncholas Collon
Royal Albert Hall, London

I felt the orchestra took a little time to settle into the Debussy. The second movement was very good, but on balance not the best La Mer I've attended.
The Lark Ascending didn't work for me. Pekka K is clearly a top-flight musician, but virtually vibrato-free is not to my liking in this piece. I like it lush and romantic. This was quite folksy and a lot of Pekka k's phrasing seemed odd to me. I freely admit I'm a dinosaur and accept that many people will welcome a new take on the piece, and why not? just not for me.

The Sibelius was probably the best performance, at least in my opinion. The finale was Wonderful, with Collon wasting none of the swan-theme! I still felt the orchestra played a bit softly and didn't let themselves go enough in the Debussy and Sibelius.

A good concert, but I've seen all three main works performed much, much better.


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Hungarian Dances

Antonin Dvorak
Slavonic Dances











Willi Boskovsky
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## bharbeke

prlj said:


> *Beethoven Symphony No. 6
> Pittsburgh Symphony/Honeck*
> 
> I don't know why, but I just don't particularly enjoy the 6th. However, my orchestra is doing it in a few months, so in my best effort to market/hype it up, I'm continuing to immerse myself in it. It's that damned second movement that just feels interminable. But this is a nice version of the overall work. I've been enjoying their Beethoven releases quite a bit. Their Third, released a few years ago, is still one of my favorites.


This one was a tougher nut for me to crack, too. Have you tried the version with Bohm and the Vienna Philharmonic? My listening notes for that performance say that the "1st 3 movements are perfect," so that 2nd movement might be to your liking.

I've been listening to the Chopin Complete Mazurkas set by Andrew Rangell. They have all been pleasant enough to hear, but nothing has bowled me over. I may just be more of a fan of the polonaises and nocturnes. I see that I have listened to Op. 33 in the past by Rangell, and I really enjoyed the second of the opus, so I may have to hear that one again.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz

*Smetana: Má Vlast*
_
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik_
Recorded: 1971-03-10
Recording Venue: Boston: Symphony Hall


----------



## prlj

bharbeke said:


> This one was a tougher nut for me to crack, too. Have you tried the version with Bohm and the Vienna Philharmonic? My listening notes for that performance say that the "1st 3 movements are perfect," so that 2nd movement might be to your liking.


Thanks for the recommendation. I will check out the Bohm!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alright! This was new to me!


----------



## SanAntone

*Jean-Philippe Rameau* | _Zaïs_
Christopher Rousset / Les Talens Lyriques


----------



## prlj

*Atterberg Symphony No. 2
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra/Järvi*

I like this piece. It's nice, tonal, fun, has some bombastic moments, and an Andante that is anything but slow and boring.

However, each time I listen to this...I feel...not much. It's a fine piece, and this is an excellent recording. But something about this Symphony just feels as if there is a lack of depth. Like it was written by one who works at a Patent and Registration office. (Him, obvs.)

I'll come back to it again in a few months, listen, and go "Huh," and then continue to repeat the cycle.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Floeddie

*Oliver Messiaen: Des Canyons aux étoiles 
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France: Roger Muraro · Jean-Jacques Justafré · Francis Petit · Renaud Muzzolini · Myung-Whun Chung (2002)*
​
Des canyons aux étoiles... (From the canyons to the stars...) is a large twelve-movement orchestral work. This work was commissioned in 1971 to celebrate the bicentenary of the US Declaration of Independence. In 1972, while preparing the work, Messiaen visited Utah, where he was inspired by the birds and the landscape, particularly at colorful Bryce Canyon It received its premiere in 1974 

Having been to Bryce Canyon, Cedar Breaks, and Zion's Park each more than once, I can tell you that these are truly awesome, inspiring places. These are truly the greatest parks in the State of Utah.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Alright! This was new to me!


That must have taken an incredible amount of effort to transcribe and play so convincingly!


----------



## Knorf

*Friedrich Cerha: *String Quartet No. 2
Arditti String Quartet 

Cerha is a terrific composer, so I am glad to become acquainted with his Second Quartet, which is this week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. It's a really excellent piece. I may need to get the disc!


----------



## haziz




----------



## tortkis

Horatiu Radulescu: Plasmatic Music Vol. 1 (mode)








Capricorn’s Nostalgic Crickets, op. 16h (1972) for clarinets - Sam Dunscombe, clarinets
Small Infinities’ Togetherness, op. 15 (1972) - Sam Dunscombe, digital and analogue synthesis, tape manipulation, Romanian folk flutes, sound icon; Horatiu Radulescu, pipe organ, synthesis (on tape)
Inner Time / Outer Time, op. 42 (1980 – 83) - Sam Dunscombe, clarinets; Rebecca Lane, flutes


----------



## prlj

*Mahler Symphony No. 4 Les Siècles/François-Xavier Roth Sabine Devieilhe

New critical edition full score. Edited by Renate Stark-Voit*

Wow...WOW!

This recording was released today, and I'm completely blown away. This version, released in Dolby Atmos, sounds absolutely spectacular. 

Devieilhe is a perfect, child-like soprano in the final moment. In headphones, she sounded as if she were right next to my ear.

The rest of the recording follows suit. Violins are split, European-style, which I wish was the norm here in the US. 

Despite a few flubs (extra timpani note in m.254 of the first movement, extra triangle ting in m.48 of the second), the orchestra plays with gusto and verve. Dynamics are exaggerated, almost ridiculously so, and it works SO well. 

I'm sure this "period instrument" version might ruffle a few feathers, but it's one that I plan to return to quite often. Perhaps again right now.......


----------



## opus55

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a cinque, Op.5
I Musici


----------



## sAmUiLc

Triple Concerto..


----------



## Rogerx

Michel-Richard DeLalande: Symphonies pour les Soupers du Roy

Elbipolis Baroque Orchestra of Hamburg, Jürgen Gross


Lalande: Caprice No. 1 'Caprice de Villers-Cotterets'
Lalande: Caprice No. 3
Lalande: Grande Piece in G 'Fantaisie ou Caprice que le Roy demandoit souvent'


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Casella: Symphony No. 2 / Scarlattiana


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Jean Sibelius*

Symphony No. 5 in E Flat, Op. 82
Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104

*Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Jarvi*


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 CD at a time


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Chamber Music

Philip Dukes (viola)

Kungsbacka Piano Trio

Fauré: Pavane, Op. 50
Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
Fauré: Pièce
Fauré: Sicilienne, Op. 78
Fauré: Vocalise-étude


----------



## Art Rock

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartets (Kontra Quartet, Da Capo, 7 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues with Holmboe's cycle. Today the first CD, containing the first, third and fourth quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: El retablo de Maese Pedro and other works

Ana Higuera-Aragon, Thomas Cabrera, Manuel Perez Bermudez, Robert Veyron-Lacroix, Maria Kliegel, Ludger Maxsein

Ensemble Instrumental, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Debussy - La Mer
> RVW - The Lark Ascending
> James Macmillan - Marchentanze
> Sibelius - Symphony 5
> 
> Pekka Kuusisto (violin), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ncholas Collon
> Royal Albert Hall, London
> 
> I felt the orchestra took a little time to settle into the Debussy. The second movement was very good, but on balance not the best La Mer I've attended.
> The Lark Ascending didn't work for me. Pekka K is clearly a top-flight musician, but virtually vibrato-free is not to my liking in this piece. I like it lush and romantic. This was quite folksy and a lot of Pekka k's phrasing seemed odd to me. I freely admit I'm a dinosaur and accept that many people will welcome a new take on the piece, and why not? just not for me.
> 
> The Sibelius was probably the best performance, at least in my opinion. The finale was Wonderful, with Collon wasting none of the swan-theme! I still felt the orchestra played a bit softly and didn't let themselves go enough in the Debussy and Sibelius.
> 
> A good concert, but I've seen all three main works performed much, much better.
> 
> View attachment 173473


Nice to get an honest appraisal of a concert Henry - every performance we attend may not be entirely to our taste but the shared experience of being there is something to treasure.


----------



## Malx

A gentle start to the day.
*Mozart, Horn Concertos Nos 1, 2 & 3 - Alessio Allegrini, Orchestra Mozart, Claudio Abbado.








*


----------



## OCEANE

Bach Violin Concertos
David Oistrakh


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Bruch* (1838-1920): *Scottish Fantasy*, op.46 (1880), as recorded in 1978 by Salvatore Accardo (violin) with the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, conducted by Kurt Masur.

Max Bruch reportedly was somewhat bitter for not getting the recognition he felt he deserved, and always having to operate in the shadow of Brahms the giant. Works like his Scottish Fantasy though, need fear no comparison...


----------



## OCEANE

prlj said:


> View attachment 173478
> View attachment 173479
> 
> 
> *Mahler Symphony No. 4 Les Siècles/François-Xavier Roth Sabine Devieilhe
> 
> New critical edition full score. Edited by Renate Stark-Voit*
> 
> Wow...WOW!
> 
> This recording was released today, and I'm completely blown away. This version, released in Dolby Atmos, sounds absolutely spectacular.
> 
> Devieilhe is a perfect, child-like soprano in the final moment. In headphones, she sounded as if she were right next to my ear.
> 
> The rest of the recording follows suit. Violins are split, European-style, which I wish was the norm here in the US.
> 
> Despite a few flubs (extra timpani note in m.254 of the first movement, extra triangle ting in m.48 of the second), the orchestra plays with gusto and verve. Dynamics are exaggerated, almost ridiculously so, and it works SO well.
> 
> I'm sure this "period instrument" version might ruffle a few feathers, but it's one that I plan to return to quite often. Perhaps again right now.......


François-Xavier Roth is recording more and more Mahler symphonies which I like very much.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Op. 13..


----------



## Malx

Continuing to play random selections from boxes that may have been neglected for too long.
*Chopin, 2 Polonaises Op 26 & 2 Polonaises Op 40 - Cyprien Katsaris.








*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Lopez- Breath - Hammer - Lightning, Dome Peak
Gielen/SWR SO









Ligeti - Sonata for solo cello
Schulthorpe - Requiem for cello alone
Hindemith - Sonata for solo cello 
Sessions - 6 Pieces for cello
Wispelwey









Stravinsky - Firebird, Symphony of Psalms
Nelsons/Birmingham









Mayr - Overtures
Huak/Bavarian Classical Players, Concerto de Bassus, I Virtuosi Italiani


----------



## OCEANE

A new release of Mahler No. 4 by Francois-Xavier Roth whose Bruckner 7 impresses me.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72



Gundula Janowitz (Leonore), René Kollo (Florestan), Manfred Jungwirth (Rocco), Lucia Popp (Marzelline), Adolf Dallapozza (Jaquino), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Fernando), Hans Sotin (Pizarro), Karl Terkal (Erster Gefangene), Alfred Sramek (Zweiter Gefangene)

Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Moritz Moszkowski* (1854-1925): *Serenata*, from *Sechs stücke*, op.15, as recorded in 2002 by Seta Tanyel.

Perhaps Moszkowski is neglected somewhat because he has no 'killer tunes' that everyone recognizes instantly, but I feel he had a very deep understanding of the entire gamut of piano technique, and every time one of his piano pieces comes along, it's a delightful experience.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening. After enjoying Harawi so much earlier this week i'm exploring more Messiaen. This is sounding wonderful to my ears at this late hour! Really great stuff.










*Messiaen: L'amour et la foi*

Danish National Chamber Orchestra
Danish National Concert Choir
Danish National Vocal Ensemble
Marcus Creed
OUR Recordings 
2015


----------



## Chilham

Satie: Trois Gymnopédies
Reinbert de Leeuw

Satie Gnossiennes
Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## OCEANE

A frequently played album


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Marinera

Rossini - Complete Overtures, volume 2

Prague Sinfonia Orchestra, Christian Benda


----------



## Philidor

Some fresh pipes in the morning.

*Iveta Apkalna: Light and Dark*
(First CD from the organ in the Elbphilharmonie, Hamburg)

Dmitri Shostakovich: Passacaglia from "Lady Macbeth from Mzensk"
Aivars Kalejs: Prayer
Thierry Escaich: Évocation I/Évocation II/Évocation III
Sofia Gubaidulina: Light and Dark
Leos Janacek: Organ solo from "Glagolithic Mass"
György Ligeti: Deux Études (No. 1 Harmonies/No. 2 Coulée)
Lucija Garuta: Meditation


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Orlando Gibbons* (1583-1625): *Out of the deep* (1616?), as recorded in 1994 by the Oxford Camerata, directed by Jeremy Summerly.

Restful music. Some background from Wikipedia: "The best known member of a musical family dynasty, by the 1610s Orlando Gibbons was the leading composer and organist in England, with a career cut short by his sudden death in 1625. As a result, Gibbons's oeuvre was not as large as that of his contemporaries, like the elder William Byrd, but he made considerable contributions to many genres of his time. He is often seen as a transitional figure from the Renaissance to the Baroque periods."


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Nice to get an honest appraisal of a concert Henry - every performance we attend may not be entirely to our taste but the shared experience of being there is something to treasure.


Yes, I should have said something about the possibly unique, rather special atmosphere at Prom concerts - this one was no exception.


----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 and Suite provençale

Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, Michel Plasson

For the Saturday symphony tradition:








SS 27.08.22 - Milhaud # 1


A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition: Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! For your listening pleasure this weekend: Darius Milhaud (1892 - 1974) Symphony no. 1, op. 210 I. Pastoral. Moderement anime II. Tre vif III. Tres modere IV. Final. Anime...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Baxi

*Giuseppe Verdi
Falstaff
Panerai/ Titus/ Lopardo/ de Palma/ Sweet/ Horne
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Sir Colin Davis
(1992)*


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 5 H310_
*Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR / Roger Norrington* • 2008 Live • SWR
_Symphony No. 6 H343_
*Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR / Roger Norrington* • 2003 Live • SWR

Absolutely stunning!

First of all, and this is important, Norrington and the orchestra are very comfortable with the syncopating rhythm.

Build up and release rivals the very best in this repertoire, if not better.

Transparency is amazing. So much orchestral detail is coming through.

Orchestral balance is revelatory. While it sounds different from most recordings, everything makes sense and it is consistent throughout. I am really impressed.

Norrington's grand slowing down in the finale of #6 is shocking. I almost could not recognise the music. However, he was able to bring out the most fantastic contrast in this dreamy fantasy. I could have automatically inserted the words "I hate" in front of "slow", but I couldn't, because it really is fantastic!

Not a Martinů specialist? He is now, for me. Pity he has decided to retire.


----------



## Chilham

The TC Saturday Symphony:








Milhaud: Symphony No. 1
Alun Francis, Radio-Sinfonieorchester Basel

And my Saturday Symphony:








Beach: Symphony in E-Minor "Gaelic"
Neeme Järvi, Detroit Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Joe B

Yesterday afternoon:










An excellent recording and a great example of the dynamic range possible on CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3, Polonaise from 'Eugene Onegin' & Festival Coronation March

Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Bourdon

Taverner


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Karol Szymanowski* (1882-1937): *Stabat Mater*, op.53 (1926), as recorded in 1993 by the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & the City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus, conducted by Sir Simon Rattle.

When I first heard Szymanowski's Stabat Mater, I was surprised to hear how different (and richer!) it sounded compared to the symphonies and concertos that I knew of him.

Wikipedia says: "Szymanowski's first composition on a liturgical text, Stabat Mater was written during his late period of 1922–1937, characterized by his use of Polish melodies and rhythms. Following a trip to Zakopane in 1922, Szymanowski wrote of Polish folk music: "[it] is enlivening by its proximity to Nature, by its force, by its directness of feeling, by its undisturbed racial purity." Szymanowski's pairing of Polish musical elements with a liturgical text in Stabat Mater is unique."


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Clarinet Concerto in A, K622
Annelien van Wauwe - Clarinet
North German Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze - Directer


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, French Suites Nos 1 & 3 - Blandine Rannou.*

As some may recall from previous posts I am no great fan of harpsichords but the instrument Rannou plays has a sound that I find more than acceptable - I really enjoy this set.* 








*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler - symphonies
part eight last night and this morning.

Symphony no.7 in E - Haas edition (1881-83 - rev. 1885):









Symphony no.8 in E-flat for three sopranos, *** two altos, tenor,
baritone, bass, two mixed choirs, children's choir, organ and
orchestra [Text: J.W. vonGoethe/Medieval Latin hymn att. to
Rabanus Maurus (1906-07):​(*** the recording here features two sopranos and three altos rather than the other way around - I don't know whether Lennie (or to whom it may concern) did this on purpose when casting the singers or whether Mahler had always made allowance for any switch.
​with Erna Spoorenberg (sop.), Gwyneth Jones (sop.), Gwyneth Annear (alto), Anna Reynolds (alto), Norma Proctor (alto), John Mitchinson (ten.), Vladimir Ruzdjak (bar.), Donald McIntyre (bass), the Leeds Festival Chorus, the London Symphony Chorus, the Orpington Junior Singers, the Highgate School Boys Choir, the Finchley Children's Music Group and Hans Vollenweider (org.)


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 55*

_Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 3-4 March 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany


----------



## Montarsolo

And again:


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

John Neschling


----------



## SanAntone

*Michel Richard Delalande* | _De Profundis_


----------



## Enthusiast

I felt like an opera this morning.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Heinrich Biber* (1644-1704): *Harmonia artificioso-ariosa *(1696), as recorded in 2014 by Tafelmusik, conducted by Jeanne Lamon.

Absolutely masterful violin miniatures with scordatura tunings. From Wikipedia: "Harmonia artificioso-ariosa contains seven partitas for two instruments and basso continuo: five for two violins, one for two violas d'amore, and one for violin and viola. Six of the partitas require scordatura tunings, including those for viola and two violas d'amore; Biber utilises the full potential of the technique, including all possibilities for complex polyphony: some of the pieces are in five parts, with both of the melodic instruments carrying two. No other chamber works by Biber use such devices."


----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Clarke: Viola Sonata & Bridge: Cello Sonata

Natalie Clein (cello), Christian Ihle Hadland (piano)



Bridge: Cello Sonata in D minor, H125
Bridge: Scherzetto for Cello and Piano
Bridge: Scherzo
Bridge: Serenade
Bridge: Spring Song
Clarke, Rebecca: Viola Sonata
Vaughan Williams: Six Studies in English Folksong


----------



## Enthusiast

I rate this CD very highly for the pleasure it delivers! Three really enjoyable and distinctive cello concertos.


----------



## OCEANE

Listened to several versions of Bruckner No. 7
I would prefer Karajan's over this.....personal preference only.


----------



## Baxi

*Igor Stravinsky 
Capriccio, for piano and orchestra • Concerto for piano and wind instruments • Mouvements, for piano and orchestra
Michel Béroff, piano
Orchestre de Paris
Seiji Ozawa
(1971)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler - symphonies
part nine for the rest of this afternoon.

Symphony no.8 in C-minor - Haas edition of the 'mixed' version
(1884-87 - rev. by 1890):









Symphony no.9 (1909-10):


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Eberl: Concerto for Two Pianos & Orchestra & Sonatas for Piano Four Hands

Paolo Giacometti (piano), Riko Fukuda (piano)

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## prlj

elgar's ghost said:


> Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler - symphonies
> part nine for the rest of this afternoon.
> 
> Symphony no.8 in C-minor - Haas edition of the 'mixed' version
> (1884-87 - rev. by 1890):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.9 (1909-10):


I am unreasonably irked that your whole Bruckner/Mahler journey has been one number off from each other this whole time...😆


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Henry Litolff* (1818-1891): *Concerto Symphonique no.5 in C minor*, op.123 (1867), as recorded in 1996 by Peter Donohoe (piano) with the Bournemouth Symphony orchestra, conducted by Andrew Litton. 

I always thought that Henry Litolff was a rather average composer who repeatedly wrote more or less the same concerto, but his Concerto Symphonique no.5 today struck me as particularly convincing.


----------



## Vasks

*Locatelli - Introduttione teatrale, Op. 4, No. 5 (Kapp/essay)
Croce - Two Madrigals from "Triaca Musicale" (I Faglioni/Chandos)
Vivaldi - Concerto funabre, RV579 (Biondi/Virgin)
Marini - Sonata quarta per sonar con due corde (Clematis/Ricercar)
Castello - Sonatas #10 &14 from "Sonate concertate, in stil moderno" (His Majestys Sagbutts & Cornetts/Hyperion)*


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

tortkis said:


> Horatiu Radulescu: Plasmatic Music Vol. 1 (mode)


This inspired me to play this recording of Radulescu's complete works for piano, which are: Ommagio a Domenico Scarlatti, Six Piano Sonatas and a Piano Concerto. Of Radulescu's I've only ever listened to the String Quartets 4 & 5, but that was ca. 2 years ago


----------



## Floeddie

Bach in the morning

Playlist:


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Antonin Dvorak*

Piano Quartet No. 2 in E-flat major, op. 87

*Polina Leschenko, piano
Ilya Gringolts, violin
Nathan Braude, viola
Torleif Thedeen, cello*

Piano Quintet No. 2 in A major, op. 81

*Nash Ensemble
Jeremy Williams & Marcia Crayford, violin
Roger Chase, viola
Christopher Van Kampen, cello
Ian Brown, piano*

Great way to start off the morning.


----------



## Enthusiast

Very good especially the 5th.


----------



## opus55

Francesco Maria Veracini: Ouvertures
Musica Antiqua Köln, Reinhard Goebel


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: String Quartets

Tempera Quartet

Sibelius: Adagio in D minor (1890)
Sibelius: Andante festivo, JS34a
Sibelius: String Quartet in B flat major, Op. 4 (1890)
Sibelius: String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56 'Voces Intimae'


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto (Odense Symphony Orchestra, Edward Serov, Victor Pikaizen, Northern Flowers)*

An at times noisy live recording of a work that I do not see as one of his best. I won't part with it, but I would not recommend it.


----------



## Philidor

Some French symphonic organ music.

*Charles-Marie Widor: Organ Symphony No. 5 F minor op. 42/1

Louis Victor Vierne: Organ Symphony No. 3 F-sharp minor op. 28*

Iveta Apkalna
Organ of the Weiwuying Concert Hall, Taiwan (V/127)


----------



## jambo

I hadn't listened to any Schumann symphonies in a while, but I was instantly humming along. They certainly left a good impression. These performances were fantastic, as was the Schubert No. 9.

*Schumann: *Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97, "Rhenish"
*Schumann: *Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120

*Schubert: *Symphony No. 9 in C major, D. 944, "Great"

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Symphony No. 2*

Kondrashin and Inoue's recordings. Inoue actually puts in the factory sirens, which I wasn't expecting. Actually, it was startling.


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert's last piano sonata (D 960). I played an old favourite (Kovacevich - a wonderful recording) and then wanted to hear the Piemontesi of this sonata from the two disc set that I listened to yesterday. Piemontesi more than held his own in this illustrious company - his is quite a special live performance - and also benefitted from the more modern sound.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Enrique Granados* (1867-1916): *Bocetos (Sketches)* (1912), as recorded in 1995 by Alicia de Larrocha.

Wonderful Spanish piano miniatures, and Alicia obviously fathoms Granados' spirit and intentions well.

Granados had a rather tragic ending in 1916 (Wikipedia): "A delay in New York, incurred by accepting a recital invitation, caused Granados to miss his boat back to Spain. Instead, he took a ship to England, where he boarded the passenger ferry SS Sussex for Dieppe, France. On the way across the English Channel, the Sussex was torpedoed by a German U-boat, as part of the German World War I policy of unrestricted submarine warfare. According to witness Daniel Sargent, Granados's wife, Amparo, was too heavy to get into a lifeboat. Granados refused to leave her and positioned her on a small life raft on which she knelt and he clung. Both then drowned within sight of other passengers. However, according to a different account from another survivor, ""A survivor of the 1916 torpedo attack on a Cross channel ferry, Sussex, recognised Spanish composer Granados in a lifeboat, his wife in the water. Granados dived in to save her and perished."


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I've heard more expressive playing from MIDI files. I streamed it on Qobuz, so it's easy to delete!


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart

piano concerto No.24

John Gibbons,Fortepiano

Orchestra of the 18th Century


----------



## Bkeske

Doing some streaming today, looking for ‘new’ stuff….to me

Oleg Kagan, Schostakovich Violin Sonatas


----------



## neoshredder

I’m more of a Romantic Era guy. But listening to Bach for a change.


----------



## Philidor

As another recording appeared ...

*Mieczysław Weinberg: Symphony No. 2 op. 30 (1946)*
for String Orchestra

Kremerata Baltica
Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Nino Rota
Harp Concerto
Anneleen Lenaerts - Harp
Brussels Philharmonic
Adrien Perruchon - Director


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

More sonatas


----------



## Merl

An interesting start to my listening today. Nice recorded sound. One of my 3 cds of these works. 2nd Quartet only.


----------



## 13hm13

Charles Groves - British Music - Box Set 24CDs

CD 20 (Walton)


----------



## Monsalvat

*JOHANNES BRAHMS
Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
*Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
*Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
*Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
*Academic Festival Overture*, Op. 80
*Tragic Overture*, Op. 81

Christian Thielemann: Staatskapelle Dresden (2011–2013)

In a celebratory mood after listening to Harnoncourt's Brahms cycle yesterday and earlier today. These two cycles are radically different in approach but both are convincing. It's a lot of Brahms for a 36-hour period but I love this music. (Regretfully, one of the horns flubs the very beginning of the second movement of the Fourth Symphony. Oh well, these are all taken from live performances...)


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Richard Strauss*

Death and Transfiguration, op. 24
Don Juan, op. 20

*Richard Wagner*

Siegfried Idyll

*New York Philharmonic
Bruno Walter
Recording: December 19, 1952; January 5/16 1953*

I am skipping over the mono Beethoven cycle for now. I am astounded at how good the remasterings of these recordings are. They sound wonderful.


----------



## HenryPenfold

opus55 said:


> Francesco Maria Veracini: Ouvertures
> Musica Antiqua Köln, Reinhard Goebel


An absolutely fabulous set - everyone should listen to this composer at least once!


----------



## Bkeske




----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: String Quartets No. 1-3, Souvenir de Florence (Borodin String Quartet, Yuri Bashmet, Natalia Gutman, EMI, 2 CD's)*

The first string quartet is one of those examples where PIT really pushes the saccharine approach a bit too far, especially in the Andante Cantabile - and yet, I enjoyed hearing it again. Still, I must say I like the second (especially) and third quartets even better - and also even better than I remembered. One of the perks of this exercise to go through all my CD's again. The sextet Souvenir de Florence is an apt coupling.


----------



## elgar's ghost

prlj said:


> I am unreasonably irked that your whole Bruckner/Mahler journey has been one number off from each other this whole time...😆


Heh heh... I think we can blame Anton and his naughty noughts. Mind you, the numbering might have got more out of whack had I included _Das Lied von der Erde_...


----------



## Chilham

Scriabin: Piano Sonatas No. 2 "Sonata-Fantasy", No. 8, No. 9 "Black Mass"
Marc-André Hamelin


----------



## Malx

Having noticed (Sir) Alexander Mackenzie mentioned on the thread earlier in the week I thought it a good time to give this disc a spin.
*Alexander Mackenzie, Overture to 'The Cricket on the Hearth', Twelfth Night, Benedictus, Burns (Scottish Rhapsody No 2), Incidental Music from Corialanus - BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins.








*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## littlejohnuk1

Basically listening to the Sonatina.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Now this rather lovely Naxos recording for the Piano Quintet.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler - symphonies part 
ten of ten for this evening. What a fantastic voyage.

Symphony no.9 in D-minor - Nowak edition of the three
movements written by 1894 (1887-96 inc.):









Symphony no.10 - Rudolf Barshai's own
version from c. 2000 (orig. 1910 inc.):


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50 (FS97)*

_New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert_
Recorded: 1-3 October 2014
Recording Venue: Avery Fisher Hall, Lincoln Center, New York City, USA


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Valentin Silvestrov* (1937): *Requiem for Larissa* (1999), as recorded in 2001 by the National Choir of Ukraine & the National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine, conducted by Volodymyr Sirenko.

A while ago I saw this being mentioned in this thread. Since I'm a requiem lover and had never heard of it, I bought it (I don't stream) and listened to it today. Indeed a rewarding listening experience! That is, unless you're prone to depression. This music induces something of a trance-like state at times in which all kinds of subconscious notions that we usually repress can suddenly rise into awareness. In that sense, it could even be healing, as so many requiems are.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## littlejohnuk1

The Spanish Overtures by Glinka are quite a revelation!


----------



## eljr

*Dies Irae*

Tina Guo (cello), Serj Tankian (vocal)

*Release Date:* 24th Sep 2021
*Catalogue No:* 19439873062
*Label:* Masterworks
*Length:* 52 minutes


I absolutely love this album.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## littlejohnuk1

2nd Piano Concerto and my imprint recording. Actually let the streaming keep on till the Unforgettable Year 1919 suite finished.


----------



## opus55

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.2
Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven Violin Sonatas #6, #3 and #9 'Kreutzer' (Disk three of three)










Beethoven Symphonies #3 and #4


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau / Sinfonietta


----------



## sAmUiLc

Dvořák


----------



## littlejohnuk1

sAmUiLc said:


> Dvořák
> View attachment 173542


I love this piece. It's so warm and human.


----------



## SanAntone

*The Messiaen Edition* | _La Nativite Du Seigneur:La Vierge Et l'Enfant _| Disc 2
Marie-Claire Alain


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

Here's our Saturday evening family playlist:





__





Loading…






open.spotify.com


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Listening session started with Bach


----------



## sAmUiLc

Symphony #5









Lorin Maazel conducts The Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## OCEANE

I actually stopped playing Glenn Gould's version after a few minutes and returned to Koroliov's
French Suite 4 & 5.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## OCEANE

DSD file
Impressed with the performance and outstanding sonic quality


----------



## littlejohnuk1

One of my fave people and Symphonies (Dvorak and no 8)


----------



## Rogerx

Quiet City

Alison Balsom (trumpet), Tom Poster (piano), Nicholas Daniel (cor anglais),

Britten Sinfonia, Scott Stroman


Bernstein: Lonely Town Pas de Deux (from On the Town)
Copland: Quiet City
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Ives, C: The Unanswered Question
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Weill, K: My ship


----------



## sAmUiLc

Prokofiev PC3


----------



## sAmUiLc

R & J Suite


----------



## Klavierman

He plays with tremendous power, but he doesn't slight the lyrical parts. Great sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Karl Bohm


*1894 Karl Böhm, Austrian conductor, born in Graz, Austria (d. 1981)*


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D200*

_Staatskapelle Dresden
Herbert Blomstedt








_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: Chamber Symphonies

Ensemble Des Temps Modernes, Bernard Dekaise

Milhaud: L'enlèvement d'Europe, Op. 94
Milhaud: L'Homme et son désir, Op. 48
Milhaud: Little Symphony No. 1, Op. 43 'le printemps'
Milhaud: Little Symphony No. 2, Op. 49 'Pastorale'
Milhaud: Little Symphony No. 3, Op. 71 'Sérénade'
Milhaud: Little Symphony No. 5, Op. 75 'Dixtour d'instruments à vent'


----------



## Art Rock

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartets (Kontra Quartet, Da Capo, 7 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues with Holmboe's cycle. Today the second CD, containing the second, fifth and sixth quartet.


----------



## Floeddie

*Carl Nielsen: The Danish Symphonist (CD8)*

*Playlist*


----------



## Chilham

Busoni: Piano Concerto in C Major
Sakari Oramo, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Gerstein


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Nono - Variazioni canoniche sulla serie dell' Op. 41 di A. Schönberg, A Carlo Scarpa architetto, ai suoi infiniti possibili, No hay caminos, hay que caminar … Andrej Tarkowskij
Feldman - Coptic Light
Gielen/SWR SO









Chausson - Symphony in B flat
Ibert - Escales, Divertissements 
Mata/Dallas SO


----------



## sAmUiLc

This Solti's recording is the surprising first choice of Messiah for me.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today we are celebrating the 11th Sunday after Trinity. In Weimar, Bach wrote this nice solo cantata for that sunday:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Mein Herze schwimmt in Blut" BWV 199*

Carolyn Sampson
Freiburger Barockorchester
Petra Müllejans


----------



## tortkis

Rachmaninoff: 7 Morçeaux de salon, Op. 10 - Michael Ponti


----------



## Georgieva

I have clear memories of this *Franz Welser-Möst's* Bruckner performance at the Salzburg Festival many years ago. He conducted the Gustav Mahler Youth Orchestra in the Seventh Symphony, in an interpretation by these young performers. 
First Festival “after” Karajan... (1989)
I am curious to see Franz Welser-Möst again this September in Vienna.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Adolph von Henselt* (1814-1889): *Various piano works 1830-1870*, as recorded in 2016 by Daniel Grimwood.

Although all but forgotten nowadays, in the 19th century he was well-known and his piano technique was highly esteemed: "Find out the secret of Henselt's hands," Liszt told his pupils. Once he commented on the lengths Henselt took to achieve his famous legato, saying, "I could have had velvet paws like that if I had wanted to." Henselt's influence on the next generation of Russian pianists was immense. Henselt's playing and teaching greatly influenced the Russian school of piano music, developing from seeds planted by John Field. Sergei Rachmaninov held him in very great esteem, and considered him one of his most important influences.


----------



## Klavierman

William Bolcom's new Piano Concerto No.2 written for Igor Levit. I'll need to hear it a few more times, but overall I think I like it.


----------



## OCEANE

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 173557
> 
> 
> DSD file
> Impressed with the performance and outstanding sonic quality











DSD File
IMHO, Equally outstanding but I feel something more in other versions such as Chailly & Honeck (Exton Recordings)


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: St John Passion, BWV245

Julia Kleiter (soprano), Gerhild Romberger (alto), Georg Poplutz and Daniel Sans (tenors) & Yorck Felix Speer and Matthias Winckhler (basses)

Bachchor Mainz & Bachorchester Mainz, Ralf Otto


----------



## Chilham

Satie: Socrate
Barbara Hannigan, Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Sibelius Radio on Spotify . Which includes all the most recommended works from Talk Classical.


https://open.spotify.com/playlist/58hwTJNwXaU23x1X183nJ1?si=11SFALORQ2GlftNS-O2FJg


----------



## littlejohnuk1

neoshredder said:


> Listening to Sibelius Radio on Spotify . Which includes all the most recommended works from Talk Classical.
> 
> 
> https://open.spotify.com/playlist/58hwTJNwXaU23x1X183nJ1?si=11SFALORQ2GlftNS-O2FJg


Their radio station feature is a great way to either get into a composer or just let someone else do the thinking as you drift off to sleep!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Sebastian Bach* (1685-1750): *Magnificat in D, BWV.243* (1723), as recorded in 1988 by La petite bande, conducted by Sigiswald Kuijken.

There are probably too many recordings of Bach's Magnificat to find out which one fits one's taste best. If someone has a strong opinion on a much better performance than this one, please feel free to share.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Krommer: Partitas for Wind Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano concertos Nr. 1 & 2

Wilhelm Backhaus

,Wiener Philharmoniker-Karl Böhm


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Op. 10 No. 3*

_András Schiff (piano)_
Recorded: 2004-11-28
Recording Venue: Tonhalle Zürich


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky* (1840-1893):* Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom* (1878), as recorded in 2012 by the Corydon Singers, directed by Matthew Best.

Although Tchaikovsky's composition style was obviously much more cosmopolitan than many of his Russian colleagues, he did publish a setting of the Orthodox Liturgy (which in turn inspired Rachmaninov to do the same in 1910). Clearly not one of Tchaikovsky's best-known works, I still find it typically Tchaikovsky. From Wikipedia: The first performance took place in the Kyiv University Church in June 1879. The Moscow Musical Society gave a private concert at the Moscow Conservatory in November 1880; in a letter to Nadezhda von Meck, Tchaikovsky wrote that it was "altogether one of the happiest moments of my musical career".


----------



## haziz

*Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus, Op. 61 (Concerto for Birds & Orchestra)*

_Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä_

First time listening to this composition. As a birder, I am not impressed, not with the avian "soloists" in this concerto, but with the human accompanyists. It, however, probably deserves further listening.


_







_


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Requiem in D Minor, K. 626

Catherine Dubosc, Ewa Podles, Guy de Mey, Michel Brodard


Ensemble Vocal et Instrumental de Lausanne & Michel Corboz


----------



## Chilham

Satie: Vexations
Noriko Ogawa

Edit: That's a weird one!


----------



## SanAntone

*Heinrich Ignaz Franz Biber (1644-1704) | *_*Rosary Sonatas*_ (2014)
Sirkka-Liisa Kaakinen


----------



## Philidor

Not too bad on a late summer's sunday.

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 E major*

Wiener Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado


----------



## haziz

*Hanson, H: Bold Island Suite
Hanson, H: Symphony No. 2, Op. 30 'Romantic'*

_Cincinnati Pops Orchestra
Erich Kunzel_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Beginning with Carl Maria von Weber - all I have by him, minus 
the Carlos Kleber recording of the opera _Der Freischütz_.​
I was thinking of expending my Weber collection a little but endorsement either here or elsewhere of the smattering of non-operatic works I had in mind seemed on the whole to be fairly lukewarm. I know there are pockets of support for Weber's non-operatic works on TC but I'll pass for now.

Clarinet Quintet [_Grand Quintetto_] in B-flat op.34/J182 (1811-12 and 1815):

with Gervaise de Peyer (cl.), Emanuel Hurwitz (vn.), Ivor McMahon (vn.),
Cecil Aronowitz (va.) and Terence Weil (vc.)









Overture from the abandoned opera _Rübezahl: Der Beherrscher der 
Geister_ [_Rübezahl: The Ruler of the Spirits_] op.27/J122 (1811):
Overture from the singspiel _Abu Hassan_ WoO/J106
(1810-11 - rev. 1812-13 and 1823):









Overture from the opera _Der Freischütz _op.77/J277 (1817-21):









Overture from the opera _Euryanthe_ op.81/J291 (1822-23):
_Aufforderung zum Tanz _(_Invitation to the Dance_) for piano op.65/J260,
posth. arr. for orchestra by Hector Berlioz (orig. 1819 - arr. 1841):









Clarinet Concerto no.1 in F-minor op.73/J114 (1811): a)
_Concertino_ for clarinet and orchestra in E-flat op.26/J109 (1811): a)
Clarinet Concerto no.2 in E-flat op.74/J118 (1811): a)
_Grand duo concertant_ for clarinet and piano op.48/J204 (1815 or 1816): b)

a) with Walter Boeykens (cl.) and the Rotterdam PO/James Conlon
b) with Paul Meyer (cl.) and François-René Duchâble (pf.)


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 7_
*Les Dissonances / David Grimal *• 2010 Live • Aparté

Relaxed but with good momentum. Grimal's Beethoven #7 is joyous but not overly exuberant. 

P.S. That bassoon towards the end of the finale is avant-grade!


----------



## littlejohnuk1

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/37i9dQZF1E4Cb0fK169qUo


----------



## RobertJTh

Sleeper Mahler!










Obscure but mighty impressive reading of Mahler 1. The first movement lacks the ultimate in coherence and fluency (in that respect it resembles Kondrashin's final recording, also in Amsterdam) but things improve with the big and boldly played scherzo and the rest sounds exciting as well. The orchestra (it's just the Netherlands Philharmonic using an alias) is not a match for the CGO, but they play their hearts out for Joo, you can tell that they're at the edge of their seats. The concentration and tension are tangible.
I much prefer a reading like this, where not everything is perfect, but which has an underdog orchestra keen on proving their worth, rather than a top orchestra that routinely goes through the motions of "yet another Mahler 1".
Splendid recording too, one of the first digital Mahler 1's. The beginning of the finale will blow you against the wall,.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 7 & 10

James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Forgot how much I liked Biber


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Joe B

David Hill with the Bach Choir and BBC Concert Orchestra performing Herbert Howell's "Missa Sabrinensis":


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16*

_Sigurd Slåttebrekk
Oslo Philharmonic
Michail Jurowski_


----------



## Chilham

Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy "Symphony No. 4" & Prometheus "Poem of Fire"
Ricardo Muti, The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Sebastian Bach* (1685-1750): *Dorian toccata and fugue, BWV.538* (1718), as recorded by Ton Koopman on the Christian Müller organ in Amsterdam.

This must be one of the most hard-core heavy metal pieces of the Baroque era, and I love it. It's an explosion of power. I sometimes picture Michelangelo carving one of his masterworks while listening to this.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Lucia Popp (soprano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, Le Sacre du Printemps - Philharmonia Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen.*
One I hadn't heard for a while - from this box.


----------



## Enthusiast

It is that kind of Sunday. I was perhaps in heaven for a couple of hours.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Nice for a Sunday


----------



## littlejohnuk1

I came here for the Trio


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Listening to this performance for the first time, very recommended on Presto


----------



## SearsPoncho

Cerha - String Quartet #2 - Arditti Quartet

Saint-Saens - Piano Quartet - Nash Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini - Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Merl

I've never been very keen on Enescu's 1st Quartet and this overtly bright recording doesn't help.


----------



## SanAntone

*One Hundred Years of Great Artists At the Met - The Gatti-Casazza years: 1921-1935*










Possibly my first opera recording, and it is a keeper (which I have). And I am in the process of finding the other installments that I don't have. It is amazing how wonderful the singing is. Although I am no expert, these voices sound much better than today's singers.


----------



## Joe B

Massimo Mazzeo leading Divino Sospiro:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - various works
part one for this afternoon.

_(3) Kleine Fantasiestücke nach ungarischen 
Nationalmelodien_ for cello and piano (1892):









Symphony no.1 in E (1896-99):
_Introduction, Intermezzo and Carnival Music_
from the opera _Notre Dame_ (1902-04):









Symphony no.2 in E flat (1911-13):


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Charles Tomlinson Griffes* (1884-1920): *Collected works for piano*, as recorded between 1977 and 1980 by Denver Oldham.

_“Griffes wrote some of the most beautiful music ever created by an American.” -- Winthrop Sargeant_


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert's piano sonatas 19 and 20 (D 958 and 959) from this excellent set.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Mer, Nocturnes & Prélude à l’après-midi d’un faune

The Cleveland Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Vasks

*Nicolai - Overture to "Der Tempelritter" (Rickenbacher/Virgin)
Grieg - Violin Sonata #3 (Dumay/DG)
Svendsen - Polonaise #2 (Dausgaard/Chandos)*


----------



## Enthusiast

A superb Das Lied ...


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Three Violin Sonatas

Augustin Dumay (violin) & Louis Lortie (piano)


----------



## opus55

Bruch: Symphony No.3
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Franz Joseph *Haydn
Trumpet Concerto* in E flat
*Tine Thing Helseth - Trumpet*
Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Schmidt* (1874-1939): *Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book of Seven Seals)* (1937 oratorio), as recorded in 2007 by the Tonkünstler-Orchester Niederösterreich and the Wiener Singverein, conducted by Kristjan Järvi.

I usually have a slight preference for recordings by artists who identify with the homeland of the composer, and this one is no exception, as affirmed by the rave reviews on Prestomusic. An apocalyptic topic for the apocalyptic times that are upon us.


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in F major, op.59 no.1











Budapest Quartet*

an Odyssey reissue of SL 173_, at some point I’ll do a comparison, for a dollar I could pass this up._


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Romances (Christianne Stotijn, Julius Drake, Onyx)*

A nice cross-section through PIT's Lieder repertoire - not the best known part of his compositions. Dutch mezzo Stotijn sings them well.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Wolfgang Amadeus *Mozart
Oboe Concerto* in C, K271k
*Christina Gomez Godoy - Oboe*
West-Eastern Divan Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim - Director


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Frederic *Chopin
Piano Trio* in G minor, Op. 8
*Trio D'Ante*


----------



## Chilham

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 1
Takács Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alan Hovhaness* (1911-2000): *String quartet no.3, op.208-1* ("*Reflections on my childhood*", 1968), as recorded in 1998 by the Shanghai String quartet.

Some of Hovhaness' music was used in Carl Sagan's _Cosmos _series, and that's how he was first brought to my attention. Hovhaness, an amiable American of Armenian ancestry, created some of the most original music I've encountered. His string quartet "Reflections on my childhood" is unlike almost any other quartet I've heard. Original yet accessible.

This Delos set is labeled as "volume two". I've never been able to track down "volume 1" though, so if anyone has any suggestions, you're most welcome.


----------



## Enthusiast

This was a surprisingly (to me at any rate) very good account.


----------



## eljr

*
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op. 19*

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano)


> This is a reading of pure pleasure for the listener. Capuçon is very musical, sweet-toned, and ideally suited to the sonata’s fulsome Romantic idiom, while Wang performs, as you’d expect, with... — Fanfare, March/April 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 19th Nov 2021
*Catalogue No:* 4861944
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 34 minutes


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Claude *Debussy
Preludes*, Book I
*Vanessa Benelli Mosell - Piano*






Claude *Debussy
Preludes*, Book II
*Vanessa Benelli Mosell - Piano*


----------



## eljr

*Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto, Bacchanale & Symphony No. 1*

Astrig Siranossian (cello), Philharmonie Südwestfalen, Nabil Shehata


> A fine, flowing account, recorded with just enough resiny grit and grain in the soloist’s sound...Siranossian plays with lyricism and passion, as well as with a rapt inward quality at the first... — BBC Music Magazine, December 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* ALPHA764
*Label:* Alpha
*Length:* 60 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
December 2021
Orchestral Choice


----------



## eljr

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 173598
> 
> 
> *Franz Schmidt* (1874-1939): *Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book of Seven Seals)* (1937 oratorio), as recorded in 2007 by the Tonkünstler-Orchester Niederösterreich and the Wiener Singverein, conducted by Kristjan Järvi.
> 
> I usually have a slight preference for recordings by artists who identify with the homeland of the composer, and this one is no exception, as affirmed by the rave reviews on Prestomusic. An apocalyptic topic for the apocalyptic times that are upon us.


I don't think I have ever seen this posted here previous. I might just dig through my collection and spin this next.


----------



## Philidor

A difficult one.

*Friedrich Cerha: String Quartet No. 2 (1989/90)*

Arditti Quartet










Does anyone know when the Ardittis appear as "Arditti Quartet" and when as "Arditti String Quartet"? Maybe if they like some music, the use one of both and of not, the other?


----------



## eljr

*
Chopin, Rachmaninov & Shostakovich: Piano Trios*

Trio D’Ante Vienna

*Release Date:* 19th Mar 2012
*Catalogue No:* GRAM98934
*Label:* Gramola
*Length:* 73 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

*Igor Stravinsky | Le sacre du printemps*
Leonard Bernstein / NYPO (1958)










I am listening to a re-issued (Centennial Re-Mastering, 2013) vinyl copy.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Dieterich Buxtehude* (1637-1707): *Membra Jesu Nostri, WV.75* (1679), as recorded in 2011 by the Concerto Vocale, directed by René Jacobs.

This remains one of my favorite discs of the early Baroque era. It's just such an intense, heartfelt work (and performance). Wikipedia adds: Unfortunately, many of Buxtehude's compositions have been lost. The librettos for his oratorios, for example, survive; but none of the scores do, which is particularly unfortunate, because his German oratorios seem to be the model for later works by Johann Sebastian Bach and Georg Philipp Telemann.


----------



## Bkeske

Another live performance today from the Musikfest Berlin opening concert @ the Berliner Philharmonie, via the Digital Concert Hall. 

Klaus Mäkelä (recent new Sibelius cycle fame) conducts the Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra; the program for today :


----------



## Baxi

*Hector Berlioz
La damnation de Faust
Margiono/ Cole/ Quastoff/ Huijpen
Groot Omroepkoor (Netherlands Radio Chorus)
Radio Filharmonisch Orkest
Bernard Haitink
(1999)*


----------



## Georgieva

Fabulous Mitsuko Uchida!


----------



## elgar's ghost

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 173600
> 
> 
> *Alan Hovhaness* (1911-2000): *String quartet no.3, op.208-1* ("*Reflections on my childhood*", 1968), as recorded in 1998 by the Shanghai String quartet.
> 
> Some of Hovhaness' music was used in Carl Sagan's _Cosmos _series, and that's how he was first brought to my attention. Hovhaness, an amiable American of Armenian ancestry, created some of the most original music I've encountered. His string quartet "Reflections on my childhood" is unlike almost any other quartet I've heard. Original yet accessible.
> 
> This Delos set is labeled as "volume two". I've never been able to track down "volume 1" though, so if anyone has any suggestions, you're most welcome.


I'm guessing you are referring to this set?










It is still available on Amazon, albeit expensively - presumably it's now out of print. The image is not shown on Amazon as it seems to have fallen victim to the bug (allegedly unintentionally triggered by a customer) which knocked out lots of others - all we have now is a grey space with the now-familiar words NOG GEEN AFBEELDING BESCHIKBAAR. If you type in Hovhaness Collection into Amazon's search engine it should at least get you onto the right page.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## Klavierman




----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - various works
part two for the rest of today.

_Romance_ in A for piano (1922):









_Concertante Variations on a Theme of Beethoven_
for piano left-hand and orchestra (1923):









_Variations and Fugue on an Original Theme_ in D, based
on _The Royal Fanfares_ from the opera _Fredigundis_]
(orig. 1916 - rev. 1924):
_Fantasy and Fugue_ in D (1923-24):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in E-flat (1924):
_Toccata_ in C for (1924):









String Quartet no.1 in A (1925):


----------



## Shaughnessy

eljr said:


> *I don't think I have ever seen this posted here previous. I might just dig through my collection and spin this next.*












I posted it a couple of weeks ago and offered up this link to the complete composition



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nY7mGa_f9GoA4T38c3fh-jvj4ajALWuJw



, I thought that this version merited a listen -










*Schmidt, F: Das Buch mit Sieben Siegeln (The Book of the Seven Seals)*

Stig Andersen, René Pape, Christiane Oelze, Cornelia Kallisch, Lothar Odinius & Alfred Reiter
Choir and Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Franz Welser-Möst


Link to complete composition -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nbJYYj6c9xzu9vu5EKtwU5jYZ4mCmPvpM


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 34 in D minor, No. 35 in B-flat major, No. 36 in E-flat major, No. 37 in C major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer 

Another stretch of absolutely thrilling symphonies from the great master!


----------



## Shaughnessy

I actually preferred this set - 


*Schmidt, F: Das Buch mit Sieben Siegeln (The Book of the Seven Seals)*

Klaus Florian Vogt (Johannes), Georg Zeppenfeld (Stimme des Herrn), Inga Kalna (soprano), Bettina Ranch (mezzo soprano), Dovlet Nurgeldiyev (tenor), Volker Krafft (organ)
NDR Choir, Latvia State Choir & Hamburg State Philharmonic Orchestra, *Simone Young*

Link to complete composition - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_la1pFP44v4fnq8YblcapVu7nnWFrYtZ6E


----------



## haziz

Live stream of this afternoon's Tanglewood concert on our local NPR affiliate NEPM:





__





NEPM - Homepage


New England Public Media endeavors to share new voices and inspire new conversations through a deep commitment to independent local journalism, trusted educational content, inspired cultural offerings and civic engagement.




www.nepm.org





*Tanglewood / Boston Symphony Orchestra* */ Michael Tilson Thomas*

2:30 PM
Ives: Psalm 90
*COMPOSER:
Charles Ives
ARTIST:*
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas
ALBUM:
Tanglewood 2022

3:00 PM
Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in d minor, Op. 125 'Choral'
COMPOSER:
Ludwig van Beethoven
ARTIST:
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas
ALBUM:
Tanglewood 2022


I actually attended the rehearsal live yesterday and was considering attending the concert today, but opted instead to go fly fishing this morning.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*I Eat the Sun and Drink the Rain*

Kathleen Danke (soprano), Angela Postweiler (soprano), Jennifer Gleinig (soprano), Anja Schumacher (alto)
Berlin Vocal Consort, Kristjan Järvi

Link to the Presto Music page which lists the contents -









I Eat the Sun and Drink the Rain


I Eat the Sun and Drink the Rain. Neue Meister: 885470008530. Buy download online. Kathleen Danke (soprano), Angela Postweiler (soprano), Jennifer Gleinig (soprano), Anja Schumacher (alto) Berlin Vocal Consort, Kristjan Järvi



www.prestomusic.com





Genuinely lovely choral work -

Link to complete album -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l4sN6Cs6pBzMumnRBgSFvvYEcfBrTON7c



I EAT THE SUN AND DRINK THE RAIN is a work for choir and live electronics. 

"The powerfully resonant work suspends delicate choral passages above pulsating synthesizers. Sublime a cappella chords spread out above digitally created sounds, in perfect balance between choir and electronics."


----------



## sAmUiLc

Martyn van den Hoek



https://www.nporadio4.nl/concerten/553c2a4f-ce22-4ec7-8423-c38d65fb3672/halve-finale-internationaal-franz-liszt-pianoconcours-1986


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Glass: String Quartet No. 3 'Mishima' (Arr. P. Kuusisto for Chamber Orchestra)


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Amazing playing, but I wouldn't mind a slightly closer perspective.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven: *String Quartet in F major, Op. 18 No. 1
Emerson String Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. As I wrote in that thread, we tend to think of the Op. 18 quartets as "early" Beethoven, but they're only early in a relative sense to his whole body of work. This is a mature, well-crafted quartet.

I think the Emerson String Quartet don't get enough credit for the quality and musicianship of their Op. 18 performances. I fact, I regard their whole cycle as among the finest of all time, and I'll die on that hill. But I do think their Op. 18s are very special even in such a great set.

Side note: and I reject that there's anything "wrong" with the recorded sound of this set. I'm listening to it right now, on my very-much-better-than-decent stereo hifi system, and it sounds just fine. Better than fine. Not the absolutely best quartet sound I can think of, but nothing remotely worth objecting to.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

A blast from the past.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Haydn, Symphony 45, 46, & 47










Bruno Weil, Tafelmusik Baroque Orchestra


----------



## eljr




----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

Dmitriyevich said:


> View attachment 173607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass: String Quartet No. 3 'Mishima' (Arr. P. Kuusisto for Chamber Orchestra)


what do you think of this?


----------



## eljr

Shaughnessy said:


> I posted it a couple of weeks ago and offered up this link to the complete composition if you want to give it a listen -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nY7mGa_f9GoA4T38c3fh-jvj4ajALWuJw


Thank you, I have the SACD.


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 18 in E♭ major (Wilhelm Backhaus - mono cycle)


----------



## prlj

*Mahler 8 - LA Phil/Dudamel*
Dolby Atmos (Apple Music)

I wish I could say I loved this...I liked it, but I honestly felt like some of the Atmos mixing (which I usually like) was causing some parts to be lost.

And why are the cellos and basses panned deep to the left? I haven't seen LA Phil in a long time, so perhaps that's how they're seated these days. (Can anyone confirm for me?)


----------



## Malx

I have just finished watching and listening to a re-run of the BBC Prom of the 24th August on BBC 4 TV.
Room darked apart from thelight from the laptop screen, me sitting in the sweet spot for the speakers, volume turned up without reaching neighbour antagonising level.

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 - Louise Adler (soprano), Dame Sarah Connelly (mezzo-soprano), CBSO & London Symphony Choruses, LSO, Sir Simon Rattle.*

Every concert of this symphony should be an event, this one imv was an event and a half at least. Maybe because of losses within the family this year this was an extremely emotional watch for me of what is probably my favourite symphony, I don't mind admitting that the odd tear leaked from the corner of my eye. 
Thanks to all concerned for a memorable evening, even if it was only on my screen - oh to have been there.
A wonderful performance, I can only hope that the BBC see fit to release this on disc.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

More Mahler, on the 2nd movement of his 10th. This is the second recording of Castelletti's arrangement for chamber orchestra that I've checked out, and I must say I find it absolutely beautiful, exquisite and lovely


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

First listen to this weeks String Quartet selection - streamed a recording I hadn't heard before.
*Beethoven, String Quartet No. 1 in F major, Op. 18 No. 1 - Chiaroscuro Quartet.

Edit: *I let it run on and listened to the Op.18 No.2.

*







*


----------



## ribonucleic

Mahler - Symphony No. 2 in C minor (Columbia Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Bruno Walter)


----------



## SearsPoncho

Chilham said:


> Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy "Symphony No. 4" & Prometheus "Poem of Fire"
> Ricardo Muti, The Philadelphia Orchestra


What a great Scriabin set!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts ‘Two Favorite Suites’

Bizet - L'Arlesienne Suite, No. 1
Grieg - Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46
 Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1966


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

A few recordings of Beethoven's String Quartet No. 1, op. 18. (Listened to the first one already, and now on the 2nd one)

















that's a great pic, love it


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Mahler Symphony 9










Bruno Walter, Wiener Philharmoniker, 1938


----------



## Floeddie

littlejohnuk1 said:


> A blast from the past.
> 
> View attachment 173610


*YouTube Playlist:*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> A superb Das Lied ...


One of the eratic Rattle's superb performances. Helped by superlative singing, of course......


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Sibelius - Symphony No. 2. Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam. Philips 1965, Netherlands release


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Edgy but not completely atonal works for piano and strings.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

eljr said:


> what do you think of this?


I like the movie Mishima and Glass's film score. The string quartet, in my opinion, was not extracted from the most dramatic and thrilling parts of the score. The music doesn't seem to sound a lot better with a chamber orchestra than with a string quartet, so I don't really see the point of the arrangement. Still an enjoyable listen if you are into Glass's style.


----------



## jambo

I realised after putting this on that I hardly ever listen to Beethoven's 9th any more. These days I'll always go for the 1st, 3rd, 5th, 6th or 7th. The 9th was one of the few classical pieces I would put on when I was mainly listening to prog rock and electronic music, so I may just be a bit burnt out on it.

*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125, "Choral"
*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93

Adele Addison (soprano)
Jane Hobson (mezzo-soprano)
Richard Lewis (tenor)
Donald Bell (baritone)
George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
Cleveland Orchestra Chorus
1961


----------



## prlj

jambo said:


> I realised after putting this on that I hardly ever listen to Beethoven's 9th any more. These days I'll always go for the 1st, 3rd, 5th, 6th or 7th. The 9th was one of the few classical pieces I would put on when I was mainly listening to prog rock and electronic music, so I may just be a bit burnt out on it.
> 
> *Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125, "Choral"
> *Beethoven: *Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
> 
> Adele Addison (soprano)
> Jane Hobson (mezzo-soprano)
> Richard Lewis (tenor)
> Donald Bell (baritone)
> George Szell
> Cleveland Orchestra
> Cleveland Orchestra Chorus
> 1961


Wow, yes! This is my watershed 9th. Cleveland/Szell is so hard to beat. So few allow the horns to really blow in the fourth movement like Szell does. And I love Bell’s voice.


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony. Hallé Orchestra. Angel, 1968


----------



## jambo

prlj said:


> Wow, yes! This is my watershed 9th. Cleveland/Szell is so hard to beat. So few allow the horns to really blow in the fourth movement like Szell does. And I love Bell’s voice.


I do sometimes find the 4th movement a bit tiresome, especially if the vocalists aren't quite up to snuff, but this one was excellent.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Martinů - Flute Chamber Music : Sonata For Flute And Piano / Madrigalsonate For Flute, Violin And Piano: Poco Allegro / Madrigalsonate (Forts. V. Seite 1): Moderate / Sonata For Flute, Violin And Piano. Alexandre Magnin, flute / Ralf Gothóni, piano / Philipp Naegele, violin. Da Camera Magna 1977, German release


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos, 2, 3 & 4

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Felix Mendelssohn*

Symphony No. 2 in B flat major "Lobegesang" op. 52

*Elizabeth Connell, soprano
Kartia Mattila, soprano
Hans Peter Blochwitz, tenor

London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado*

Abbado's Mendelssohn is fantastic, and this is no exception. Wonderful.


----------



## Shoskofiev

*Vaughan Williams: Piano Quintet in C minor*

This is not the typical wistful pastoral stuff with which one could associate him with. An early, robust, heartfelt (when needed) and energetic quintet that doesn't bear the composer's unmistakable voice yet. A solid piece of music.


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini - Violin Concertos No. 3 & 4

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Art Rock

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartets (Kontra Quartet, Da Capo, 7 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues with Holmboe's cycle. Today the third CD, containing quartets 7, 8 and 9.


----------



## Philidor

There are cantatas left from yesterday ...

*J. S. Bach: "Siehe zu, dass deine Gottesfurcht nicht Heuchelei sei" BWV 179*

Ruth Ziesak, Paul Agnew, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman


----------



## Philidor

The third cantata for yesterday's sunday.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Herr Jesu Christ, du höchstes Gut" BWV 113*

Yukari Nonoshita, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Ariadne auf Naxos, Op.60, TrV 228 / Le bourgeois gentilhomme Suite

Friedrich Gulda (piano), Willi Boskovsky (violin), Emanuel Brabec (cello)
Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel
Recorded: 1966-10-10
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Symphony #2
Leopold Stokowski conducts Chicago SO
live.. Oct 7, 1962
on CD-R


----------



## jambo

Getting back to Mahler after the Masur and Szell detours. Listening to Bernstein's 6th with the NYPO and then on to the 7th symphony now with Simon Rattle.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 6 in A minor, "Tragic"

Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
1967
-

*Mahler:* Symphony No. 7 in E minor

Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
1991


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Anton Arensky* (1861-1906): *Quatre morceaux*, op.25 (1893), as recorded in 2010 by Stephen Coombs.

For Arensky, Tchaikovsky was his greatest inspiration, and his spirit permeates many of Arensky's works. This prompted his teacher, Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, to conclude: "In his youth, Arensky did not escape some influence from me; later, the influence came from Tchaikovsky. He will quickly be forgotten." The perception that he lacked a distinctive personal style contributed to long-term neglect of his music, though in recent years, a large number of his compositions have been recorded. (Wikipedia).


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Gielen - 4 Gedichte von Stefan George, Pflicht und Neigung
Kurtag- Stele
Kagel- En Brief
Gielen/SWR SO









Bruckner - Symphony 7
Ozawa/Santo Kinen
Way underrated IMO. We also need a complete Ozawa/Saito Kinen box.









Gubaidulina - String Quartets
Stamic Quartet









Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
Furtwangler/Philharmonia; Flagstad, Suthaus, DFD, Greindl


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Roussel: Symphony No. 4 / Rapsodie Flamande / Petite Suite / Sinfonietta


----------



## Floeddie

*Sergei Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead Op. 29*

3.5 stars out of 5


----------



## Rogerx

Delibes: Lakmé

Dame Joan Sutherland (Lakmé), Alain Vanzo (Gerald), Gabriel Bacquier (Nilakantha), Emile Belcourt (Hadji), Jane Berbié (Mallika)

L'Orchestre National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo, Monte Carlo Opera Choir
Richard Bonynge
Recorded: 1967-10
Recording Venue: Salle Alcazar, Monte Carlo


----------



## jambo

On to some violin now, from the wonderful Saint-Saëns Edition from Warner.

*Saint-Saëns: *La Muse et le poète, Op. 132
*Saint-Saëns: *Introduction et Rondo capriccioso in A minor, Op. 28
*Saint-Saëns: *Havanaise in E major, Op. 83
*Saint-Saens: *Valse-caprice, after Étude en forme de valse, Op. 52, No. 6 (arr. Eugène Ysaÿe)

Renaud Capuçon (violin)
Gautier Capuçon (cello)
Lionel Bringuier
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France
Daniel Harding
Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonio Caldara *(1670-1736): *Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo* (1700), as recorded in 1992 by the Schola Cantorum Basiliensis, conducted by René Jacobs.

Another tearjerker, as the cover illustrates. René Jacobs does a marvellous job, but the real gems are Maddalena's arias by Maria Kiehr.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I attended Serkin's recital with the same program as this CD about the same time of its release. I noticed his decline in both cases. ☹

I saw live all three keyboard masters, who were born in 1903, in their 80's: Arrau, Horowitz, Serkin. They all showed technical decline. Arrau compensated more than that with his deep musicianship. It was a little sad to see Serkin in that state because he couldn't hide it. And Horowitz was simply horrible, definitely in no shape to give any public recital - he must have known this but his shameless character overrode it and gave recitals all over the world anyway, charging exorbitant fee - he did that about 18 months. That was before he made the comeback to Russia and lucky for him by then he recovered most of his skills.


----------



## Malx

A nice start to the week.
*Mozart, Symphony No 40 - Freiburger Barockorchester, René Jacobs.








*


----------



## Baxi

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Johannes-Passion
Haefliger/ Berry/ Giebel/ Höffgen/ Young/ Crass
Netherlands Radio Chorus
Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam
Eugen Jochum
(1967)*

... I like these old fashioned recordings.


From this set:


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

Two sections from this substantial work.
*Lassus, Penitential Psalms - Hilliard Ensemble & Kees Bocke Ensemble.








*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 89, 91 & 92

Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm


----------



## HerbertNorman

Weekly quartet: Ludwig von Beethoven 1st String Quartet in F major, op.18 - Alban Berg Quartet - 1997 - EMI


----------



## Chilham

Granados: Goyescas Suite
Rosa Torres-Pardo









Granados: Danzas Españolas No. 2 & 5
Miloš Karadaglić


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - various works
part three for this morning.

Quintet in G for piano left-hand, two
violins, viola and cello (1926): ***









(*** Cover erroneously states that this work is in D)

_Chaconne_ in C-sharp minor (1925):
_Four Little Chorale Preludes_ (1926):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in C (1927):
_Fugue_ in F (1927):









Symphony no.3 in A (1927-28):


----------



## Bourdon

Flower of Chivalry

The Hilliard Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 26


Stefania Toczyska , Michael Myers
Westminster Choir, Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1985-02-04
Recording Venue: 2 & 4 February 1985/Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, City of Philadelphia


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Pique Dame [Queen of Spades] (Boston Symphony Orchestra, Tanglewood Festival Chorus, The American Boychoir, Seiji Ozawa, Vladimir Atlantov, Maureen Forrester, Mirella Freni, Sergei Leiferkus et al, RCA, 3 CD's)*


The second PIT opera I am replaying and cataloguing, after the excellent Eugen Onegin. I recall I liked this, but not as much as EO. And listening to it again confirms that.


----------



## Georgieva

*Schmidt,* Symphony #4.


----------



## prlj

Jumping on the Scriabin bandwagon I've been seeing here...


----------



## Rogerx

Ernst Mielck: Symphony in F minor/Mielck: Concert Piece for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 9

Liisa Pohjola (piano)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## Montarsolo

HerbertNorman said:


> View attachment 173639
> 
> 
> Weekly quartet: Ludwig von Beethoven 1st String Quartet in F major, op.18 - Alban Berg Quartet - 1997 - EMI


Me too. Performed by Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Bourdon

Organ Music Before Bach

A fine recording to say the least.


----------



## Georgieva

Wagner’s *Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg*

Soloists: Karita Mattila, Iris Vermillion, Ben Heppner, Herbert Lippert, José van Dam, Alan Opie and René Pape, along with the Chicago Symphony Chorus prepared by Duain Wolfe.













But what a difference ...


----------



## MartinDB

Tippett's last quartet from this live recording.


----------



## Shaughnessy

prlj said:


> View attachment 173641
> 
> 
> *Jumping on the Scriabin bandwagon I've been seeing here.*..












Rare - Never before seen footage of the actual "Scriabin bandwagon" - Despite the tearful pleas of Mrs. Scriabin, Alex refused to stop and ask for directions..."We're almost there - This looks familiar"


----------



## Montarsolo

Le sacre du printemps conducted by Stravinksy himself.


----------



## Enthusiast

A little different. Effective and attractive, though.


----------



## Kiki

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_Symphony No. 8_
*London Philharmonic Orchestra / Adrian Boult* • 1956 • Decca

Concise and efficient. Works well with RVW's most optimistic symphony.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Boulez The Conductor: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Philips*

Bruckner: Symphony No. 8 in C minor

Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez


*Alban Berg Quartet - The Complete Recordings*

Urbanner: String Quartet No. 3

Dvořák: String Quartet No. 13 in G major, Op. 106 (B192) 

Urbanner - morning - Bruckner - noon hour - Dvořák - afternoon,,,


----------



## Rogerx

Ysaÿe: Six Sonatas for Solo Violin, Op. 27

James Ehnes (violin)


----------



## Art Rock

*Helmut Walcha: Chorale Preludes 1 (Wolfgang Rübsam, Naxos)*

The first of a set of four CD's, which arrived recently as a bargain from JPC. Helmut Walcha (1907 - 1991) was a German organist, harpsichordist, music teacher and composer. I have several organ recital CD's by him, bit this is my first encounter with Walcha a composer of organ music.These short chorale preludes are played by Wolfgang Rübsam, one of Walcha's student and a famous organist himself.


----------



## Bourdon

Louis Couperin

A very attractive recording


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*John Rutter* (1945): *O Lord, thou hast searched me out*, as recorded in 2010 by the Cambridge Singers and the Royal Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by John Rutter.

Rutter's choral songs may at times verge on the edge of simplicity or even cheesiness, but the album "A Song in Season" does contain some sincere, heartwarming, and memorable recordings.


----------



## Chilham

Scriabin: Prelude Op. 11 Part III: No 13 in G-flat major
Mikail Pletnev









Scriabin: Etude No. 12 in D-sharp Minor Op. 8
Lang Lang









Scriabin: Etudes Op. 42 No. 4, No. 5
Daniil Trifonov









Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 4, No. 5, No. 7 "White Mass", No. 10
Merc-André Hamelin


----------



## Vasks

*Pugnani - Overture in F, Op. 4, No. 6 (Mangiacavallo/Opus 111)
Pergolesi - Stabat Mater (Fasolis/Erato)*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartet No. 14 in D minor, D810 'Death and the
Maiden'/Schubert: String Quartet in E major, D353, op.post.125, no.2


Melos Quartet (string quartet)

Recording Venue: Liederhalle, Stuttgar


----------



## Bourdon

CD 7


----------



## Enthusiast

Lots of oomph in Roth's Mahler 5.


----------



## MartinDB

Walton's first symphony conducted by Karabits. I got this because of the (reported) better sound than on Previn's recording. It is much better; haven't formed a view on the relative performance yet.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Luigi Cherubini *(1760-1842): *Messe Solennelle no.2 in D minor* per il Principe Esterházy (1811), as recorded in 2003 by the Gächinger Kantorei, Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, conducted by Helmuth Rilling.

Ever since Helmuth Rilling recorded the Schubert masses, I'm a Rilling fan. And Cherubini's Solemn Mass No.2 lives up to this expectation. Wonderful work, warm performance, great sound production.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Lots of oomph in Roth's Mahler 5.


Snap!

Listening to this right now because following on from M4 released on 26th (I had it on pre-order), I've been multi-listening to his Titan (Siecles), 3, 4 & 5; the latest release of M4 has knocked me out and I'm still too gobsmacked to say anything unemotional and sensible about it on here, yet!


----------



## Floeddie

*Sergei Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances, Op. 45*


----------



## prlj

HenryPenfold said:


> the latest release of M4 has knocked me out and I'm still too gobsmacked to say anything unemotional and sensible about it on here, yet!


That M4 is easily Record of the Year for me...I don't even care what comes in the next few months. The bar is definitely that high.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Obsession

Niek Baar (violin), Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra

Dvořák: Romance in F minor, Op. 11
Kreisler: Praeludium and Allegro (in the style of Pugnani)
Ravel: Tzigane
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor 'Devil's Trill'
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Méditation in D minor


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> Snap!
> 
> Listening to this right now because following on from M4 released on 26th (I had it on pre-order), I've been multi-listening to his Titan (Siecles), 3, 4 & 5; the latest release of M4 has knocked me out and I'm still too gobsmacked to say anything unemotional and sensible about it on here, yet!


I'm going backwards. Roth's 4 is on the table to play ... maybe tomorrow (I don't want to rush the experience).


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> I'm going backwards. Roth's 4 is on the table to play ... maybe tomorrow (I don't want to rush the experience).


Yes! Don't rush it. In my opinion, you're in for quite an experience!


----------



## HenryPenfold

prlj said:


> That M4 is easily Record of the Year for me...I don't even care what comes in the next few months. The bar is definitely that high.


👍👍👍

For me, it's the recording/performance of the decade (of anything)!!!


----------



## Enthusiast

This week's quartet is Beethoven's Op 18/1. To start off I listened to two recordings that I thought would be contrasted.


















I was surprised to enjoy the Borodins' account more on this occasion. The Artemis (I chose it for the moon rocket that was supposed to launch today but didn't) is one I usually like a lot but today the Borodins' worked really well for me.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Georgieva

Wonderful *Faust & Melnikov *
Complete sonatas for piano and violin


----------



## Rogerx

Holst: The Planets, Vaughan Williams: Greensleeves & Tallis Fantasia

Orchester der Wiener Staatsoper, Wiener Akademie Kammerchor, Sir Adrian Boult
Last one for this day, goodnight .


----------



## HenryPenfold

Ain't sayin' nuffink........


----------



## Enthusiast

The car park on the cover of the Artemis recording put me in mind of this - lost stag, lost string quartet? - so I listened to the first three concertos.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alexander Kastalsky *(1856-1926): *Requiem for fallen brothers* (1917), as recorded in 2000 by the Cathedral Choral Society, The Clarion Choir, The Saint Tikhon Choir, Kansas City Chorale, Orchestra Of St. Luke's, conducted by Leonard Slatkin.

Perhaps one of the last Russian choral works to be performed before the 1917 Revolution Bolshevist ban on sacred music, I find this an odd (unusual) work in that it doesn't just draw on Russian texts and tradition, but incorporates many international elements. The CD booklet explains: "_Alexander Kastalsky’s Requiem for Fallen Brothers stands as the only large-scale choral-orchestral work written specifically in response to the unprecedented loss of life and devastation brought about by the First World War. As the fighting began in the summer of 1914, Kastalsky began planning his Requiem for Fallen Brothers, which he conceived of as a large-scale musical collage that would combine prayers for the dead drawn from the various liturgical traditions of the Allies – Orthodox Russia and Serbia, Roman Catholic France and Italy, and Anglican Britain._"

Although the white background noise of the recording location is at times painfully noticeable, I think Leonard Slatkin and all performers involved have done a wonderful job here.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Cello concerto
Boris Tishchenko: Cello concerto 2
(Russian Symphony Orchestra, Mstislav Rostropovitch, Ivan Monighetti, ART Classics)*

A bit of a rarity this. But a rather disappointing one. I find Boris Tchaikovsky's cello concerto rather unappealing to be honest, especially the first movement which I find just plods along without much inspiration. The Tishchenko looks fascinating on paper ("Cello Concerto No. 2, for solo cello, *48 cellos, 12 double-basses*, and percussion, Op. 44, 1969"), but it sounds like they (understandably) went for the 1979 arrangement for orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> The car park on the cover of the Artemis recording out me in mind of this - lost stag, lost string quartet?


It would make more sense if the album only cost a buck.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rautavaara, Symphonies Nos. 1 through 3*

I've seen this pop up on the Current Listening thread for such a long time, I finally had to dive in.


----------



## realdealblues

*Ludwig Van Beethoven*
_Cello Sonata #1 in F, Op. 5/1
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, Op. 5/2_
[Rec. 1990]








_Cello:_ Mischa Maisky
_Piano:_ Martha Argerich


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Bruno Cocset is an amazing cellist. He selected 5 hours of his favorite pieces from his numerous recordings for this release. Presto Classical is having a sale on Alpha, so it was hard to resist for just $24! FLAC 16/44.1 download. Stellar sound as always with Alpha.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> It would make more sense if the album only cost a buck.


Those days are gone.


----------



## Georgieva

*Balakirev: *Symphonies #1 and 2
Piano Concerto in F-Sharp Minor and more


----------



## Enthusiast

The latest issue in Antonini's wonderful Haydn series - symphonies 61, 66 and 69 and a divertimento in C, also known as the "Toy Symphony" (lovely artificial bird noises!).


----------



## eljr

*Songs*

Philip Glass Ensemble, Bernard Fowler (vocal), Michael Riesman (piano), Paul Dunkel (flute), Janice Pendarvis (vocal), Richard Peck (alto saxophone), Jon Gibson (soprano saxophone), Jack Kripl (flute), Kronos Quartet, Linda Ronstadt (vocal), The Roches (vocal), Douglas Perry (vocal), The Roches (background...

*Release Date:* 1st Oct 2001
*Catalogue No:* G010001642993G
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 93 minutes


----------



## prlj

Enthusiast said:


> The latest issue in Antonini's wonderful Haydn series - symphonies 61, 66 and 69 and a divertimento in C, also known as the "Toy Symphony" (lovely artificial bird noises!).


I absolutely love this series!


----------



## eljr

Dmitriyevich said:


> I don't really see the point of the arrangement.


This was my take, why I asked. 


Thanks


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorak 
Cello Concerto 

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky 
Variations on a Rocco Theme*









*Leonard Rose

Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - various works for 
late afternoon and early evening.​The four "little" preludes and fugues for organ last for nigh on 40 minutes - I think Max Reger would have appreciated the understatement, bearing in mind he called one of his own works which lasted for 50 minutes a "sinfonietta".

Another good session, this - although the Late Romantic default settings of his younger days never particularly wavered Schmidt nevertheless seemed to really bloom as a composer for the last twenty or so years of his life.

_Four Little Preludes and Fugues_ (1928):









String Quartet no.2 in G (1929):









_Chaconne_ in C-sharp minor for organ, arr. for
orchestra in D-minor (orig. 1925 - arr. 1931):









_Variations on a Hussar Song_ for orchestra (1930-31):









Quintet in B-flat for clarinet, piano left-hand, violin, viola and cello - posth.
arr. for two hands by Friedrich Wührer (orig. 1932 - arr. ????):


----------



## Malx

Another work not listened to for what seems like an eternity, but I'm pretty sure it can't have been that long!
*Prokofiev, Symphony No 2 - LSO, Valery Gergiev.








*


----------



## prlj

This used to be my least-favorite Mahler symphony, but it's definitely risen near the top this year...excellent recent recordings like this one and the new Les Siècles are doing it justice.


----------



## Baxi

*Franz Schubert
Symphony No. 5 & 6
Berliner Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel
(1961)*


From this nice set:


----------



## sAmUiLc

The 2nd act duet is scorching, intense!

There are many amusing stories involving Melchior and here is one:
Melchior was in a rehearsal in a production of Götterdämmerung. The mercifully unnamed soprano in the role of Brünnhilde was struggling mightily in the Immolation Scene. Grane the steed then onstage defecated. Melchior quipped to the guy next, "Everyone's a critic!"


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*A basket of wild strawberries*: A selection of keyboard jewels by *Jean-Philippe Rameau*, as recorded in 2005 by Tzimon Barto on piano.

Barto delivers exquisite and, one might say, even intimate renditions of these 'keyboard jewels'. He makes Rameau sound like he was a romantic composer...


----------



## Malx

For the String Quartet thread i'll be working my way across the shelf that has my LvB string quartet boxes, starting with:
*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 18/1 - Tokyo String Quartet.








*


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Rapsodie*

This is the first time I've heard this piece where the saxophone player didn't bore me. I suppose I should put a positive spin on it: I like the way the saxophone is played here.


----------



## eljr

*TUVAYHUN — Beatitudes for a Wounded World*

Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Cecilie Koch, Ruth Potter, Rakel Daling Waagø, Andrea Charlotte Norli Eidsvåg, Mohammed Al-Majzoub, Vår Christine Sollien Skar, Mathilde Lundbæk Davis, Ingrid Solheim Grove, Kirsti Huke, Hans Fredrik Jacobsen, Maria Cordelia Skagen, Christine Unsgaard, Hans-Kristian...

*Release Date:* 26th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* 2L-171-stereo
*Label:* 2L
*Length:* 79 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Pelleas et Melisande Symphony*

This is nice; the instrumental interludes of Pelleas put together into one piece.


----------



## prlj

This won't be released until next Friday (Sept 9), but a number of preview tracks are available on Apple Music. I can't wait for the full album, as the scant handful of teaser tracks are just outstanding. Well-recorded, too. You can hear his breathing and the sound of his fingers on the fingerboard...those human qualities that I just adore in a recording...


----------



## realdealblues

*Edward Elgar*
_Symphony #1 in A-flat, Op. 55_
[Rec. 1972]








_Symphony #2 in E-flat, Op. 63_
[Rec. 1975]








_Conductor:_ Georg Solti
_Orchestra:_ London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## HenryPenfold

I had seen lots of positive reviews of this box-set when it came out, but never became interested. 

Then, I don't know why, I was minded to get a modern, almost comprehensive, Debussy orchestral set and begun looking around. 

Long story short, I bought this set and was happily surprised as to how splendid it is.

If anyone is looking for a Debussy transversal, I would strongly this inexpensive box-set. It's rarely off my 'turntable'.

And yes, I have all the usual suspects!!!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina* (1525-1594): *Missa l'Homme Armé* (1582, 29 min.), as recorded in 2015 by The Sixteen, directed by Harry Christophers.

I especially like the sound engineering quality of this disc. A very natural sound, not too dry. A treat for the ears.


----------



## HenryPenfold

realdealblues said:


> *Edward Elgar*
> _Symphony #1 in A-flat, Op. 55_
> [Rec. 1972]
> View attachment 173661
> 
> _Symphony #2 in E-flat, Op. 63_
> [Rec. 1975]
> View attachment 173662
> 
> _Conductor:_ Georg Solti
> _Orchestra:_ London Philharmonic Orchestra


I thoroughly endorse these fine performances.

Is it not interesting how non-British, (especially Jewish, eg Barenboim is *amazing* in EE) conductors excel in Elgar?


----------



## MartinDB

More Walton, plus Britten, on this from Steven Isserlis. I like the Britten cello suites, but I am not sure I prefer this recording to the Wispelwey. The Britten piece and liner notes delve a little more into the history of the themes used though, which is interesting, as are the other works. In truth, I was listening to this today mainly to try to capture a mental image of the sound ahead of using it to test out some new speakers tomorrow!


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> If anyone is looking for a Debussy transversal, I would strongly this inexpensive box-set. It's rarely off my 'turntable'.


Which box set are you speaking of?


----------



## Manxfeeder

Red Terror said:


>


Personally, I think that that piece needs a better recording. This one is okay, but Joan Morris is nearing the end of her vocal career, and I don't think she serves her husband's writing as well as someone else would. But I'm not holding my breath waiting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Sibelius, Finlandia.

This is a big-boned, majestic take on the old Sibelius warhorse. I think it sounds great.


----------



## eljr

*El Nour*

Fatma Said (soprano), Malcolm Martineau (piano), Burcu Karadag (flute), Rafael Aguirre (guitar), vision string quartet (string quartet)


> Clever arrangements allow us to encounter shared visions across France, Spain and North Africa...There’s no tacky Orientalism here...The breathy, soft-voiced ney (a Middle Eastern flute) brings... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2020, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 16th Oct 2020
*Catalogue No:* 9029523360
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 64 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2020
Choral & Song Choice









BBC Music Magazine Awards
2021
Winner - Vocal









BBC Music Magazine Awards
2021
Winner - Newcomer Award









Gramophone Awards
2021
Winner - Song


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 1*

Wait, David Hurwitz actually _likes _something conducted by Furtwangler? I need to hear this one again: Furtwangler with the North German Radio Orchestra, 10/22/51.


----------



## HenryPenfold

prlj said:


> View attachment 173660
> 
> 
> This won't be released until next Friday (Sept 9), but a number of preview tracks are available on Apple Music. I can't wait for the full album, as the scant handful of teaser tracks are just outstanding. Well-recorded, too. You can hear his breathing and the sound of his fingers on the fingerboard...those human qualities that I just adore in a recording...


I'm a big Glenn Gould fan, too!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Pelleas et Melisande Symphony*
> 
> This is nice; the instrumental interludes of Pelleas put together into one piece.


I had seen lots of positive reviews of this box-set when it came out, but never became interested.

Then, I don't know why, I was minded to get a modern, almost comprehensive, Debussy orchestral set and begun looking around.

Long story short, I bought this set and was happily surprised as to how splendid it is.

If anyone is looking for a Debussy traversal, I would strongly recommend this inexpensive box-set. It's rarely off my 'turntable'.

And yes, I have all the usual suspects!!!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> Which box set are you speaking of?


Your post 20,866

👍


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> Your post 20,866
> 
> 👍


Great! I'm enjoying that set. I've read one review saying that Markl's intepretations of the more famous pieces are "serviceable," but I think they miss the point. He is wanting to bring out all the details in the music, not fog them over.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto No. 4

Alexander Ghindin on piano with Ashkenazy conducting the Helsinki Phil.

So Rachmaninov was impressed by Gershwin when he wrote this? I guess there is something jazz-like about this, but with all that finger-busting going on, the pianism is closer to Oscar Peterson than George Gershwin.


----------



## eljr

*Bernstein: Wonderful Town*

Danielle de Niese (Eileen), Alysha Umphress (Ruth), Nathan Gunn (Bob Baker), Duncan Rock (Wreck), David Butt Philip (Lonigan), Ashley Riches (Guide/First Editor/Frank)
London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Sir Simon Rattle


> Rattle obviously adores the score and in broad terms he certainly enters into its spirit…but there’s just a slight touch of restrain about the whole enterprise; it’s all a bit too tasteful…The... — Opera, May 2019 More…



*Release Date:* 7th Sep 2018
*Catalogue No:* LSO0813
*Label:* LSO Live
*Length:* 73 minutes











Presto Recording of the Week
14th September 2018









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018


----------



## neoshredder

Brahms - Clarinet Works


----------



## Floeddie

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Pelleas et Melisande Symphony*
> 
> This is nice; the instrumental interludes of Pelleas put together into one piece.


There are other sets I found on Presto Music that are about 60% less, but this one is worth it, yes?

Given your statement below, I bought it... it actually ended up being cheaper as a CD set than as mp3 downloads. I'll rip 'em myself!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> Great! I'm enjoying that set. I've read one review saying that Markl's intepretations of the more famous pieces are "serviceable," but I think they miss the point. He is wanting to bring out all the details in the music, not fog them over.


Serviceable?
One wonders about 'reviewers' sometimes.
I fear no contradiction when I say that the Markl & Orchestre National de Lyon performances are superb. And I have virtually every Debussy orchestrlal releases.....


----------



## littlejohnuk1

As recommended by Dave H!


----------



## abrygida

W.A.Mozart - "Turkish March" (Rondo Alla Turca)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Gershwin - Orchestral Works: Rhapsody in Blues; An American in Paris (Boston Pops Orchestra/Arthur Fiedler; Earl Wild) by George Gershwin - RYM/Sonemic


Gershwin - Orchestral Works: Rhapsody in Blues; An American in Paris (Boston Pops Orchestra/Arthur Fiedler; Earl Wild), an Album by George Gershwin. Released 27 January 1998 on Red Seal (catalog no. 74321 68019 2; CD).




rateyourmusic.com


----------



## Eramire156

*Ludwig van Beethoven 
String Quartet in F major, op.18 no.1
String Quartet in A major, op.18 no.5*










*Calvet Quartet*


----------



## senza sordino

Schubert Quartettsatz and Quartet #15. Doric String Quartet. Nice









Schubert Symphonies 8 and 9. HvK and Berlin Phil


----------



## Manxfeeder

Floeddie said:


> There are other sets I found on Presto Music that are about 60% less, but this one is worth it, yes?
> 
> Given your statement below, I bought it... it actually ended up being cheaper as a CD set than as mp3 downloads. I'll rip 'em myself!


It's a $12 download at Quboz until the end of August. I don't know if that helps anyone.


----------



## senza sordino

Strauss Don Juan, and Ein Heldenleben. Terrific.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 7
Residentie Orkest (The Hague Philharmonic) - Neeme Järvi

SACD


----------



## sAmUiLc

__





Leroy Anderson Favorites by Arthur Fiedler on Amazon Music - Amazon.com


Check out Leroy Anderson Favorites by Arthur Fiedler on Amazon Music. Stream ad-free or purchase CD's and MP3s now on Amazon.com.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Bkeske

Juilliard String Quartet

Debussy - String Quartet In G Minor, Op. 10
Ravel - String Quartet In F
RCA Victor Red Seal reissue late 60’s, originally 1960


----------



## prlj

More Scriabin 

*Poem of Ecstasy - Seattle/Dausgaard
Prometheus: Poem of Fire - Oslo/Petrenko*


----------



## Bkeske

Janáček Quartet w/Eva Bernáthová, piano : Franck - Quintet In F Minor For Piano And String Quartet. Artia Records reissue, originally Supraphon 1962


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 CD at a time

Gould plays these sonatas as if he is typing on the typewriter. Somehow it sounds attractive to me.


----------



## jambo

Listening to some more of the Szell box before the Mahler continues.

*Mozart: *Clarinet Concerto in A major, K. 622
*R. Strauss: *Horn Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 11
*Mendelssohn: *Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64
*Bruch: *Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26

Robert Marcellus (clarinet)
Myron Bloom (horn)
Zino Francescatti (violin)
George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1961


----------



## Bkeske

Taneyev - Quartet No. 9 for Two Vilions, Viola, and Cello in A Major
The Taneyev Quartet of Leningrad
Мелодия 1979, USSR release


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart: 6 Variations on "Hélas, j'ai perdu mon amant", K360


----------



## opus55

Charles-Auguste De Bériot: Violin Concertos Nos. 3 and 5
Philippe Quint, violin
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kirk Trevor









Engelbert Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 4_
*Sabine Devieilhe / Les Siècles / François-Xavier Roth* • 2021 • Hamonia Mundi

Perfection.

I am using this word to pretend I am being rational.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Todays forecast is light smatterings of historical Ravel recordings:













Followed by heavy periods of Messiaen:










Ravel :
Don Quichotte à Dulcinée

*The Art of Camille Maurane*
Camille Maurane (baritone)
Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux/Jean Fournet

*ELOQUENCE 482 4947*


Trois Poémes De Stephane Mallarme
Jill Gomez
Pierre Boulez
BBC Symphony
CBS Masterworks M 39023
1984

Messiaen: Celestial Banquet, Nativity of the Lord
Jennifer Bate


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Luigi Cherubini*

Requiem in C minor "A la memoire de Louis XVI"

*Ambrosian Singers (John McCarthy, chorus master)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*

Beautiful.


----------



## Bkeske

The Music Group Of London
Vaughan Williams 

String Quartet No 1 In G Minor
String Quartet No 2 In A Minor
His Master's Voice, 1983, UK release


----------



## tortkis

Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31 - BBC Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez (Sony)


----------



## jambo

I cheated some what and listened to Mahler, but kept listening to Szell.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 6 in A minor, "Tragic"

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1967
Live


----------



## Rogerx

Asioli: Chamber Music

Francesco Galligoni (cello), Jolanda Violante (piano)

Asioli: Cello Sonata in C
Asioli: Piano Sonata, Op. 8 No. 2 in C
Asioli: Piano Sonata, Op. 8 No. 3 in E


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Four Last Songs / Death And Transfiguration



Lucia Popp • London Philharmonic Orchestra* Klaus Tennstedt,


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Symphonies No. 6
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan









Korngold: Die Tote Stadt


----------



## Rogerx

Rozsa - Viola Concerto

Gilad Karni (viola)

Budapest Concert Orchestra MÁV, Mariusz Smolij


Rozsa: Concerto for Viola and Orchestra, Op. 37
Rozsa: Hungarian Serenade, Op. 25


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Vasily Kalinnikov* (1866-1901): *Symphony no.1 in G minor* (1895), as recorded in 1994 by the National symphony orchestra of Ukraine, conducted by Theodore Kuchar.

This must be one of the nicest Slavic symphonies out there, and this performance feels solid and convincing. It was very popular in its day; Kalinnikov was even hailed as "the new Tchaikovsky". Sadly, his premature death from tuberculosis cut his career short. After Kalinnikov's death, publisher Jurgenson purchased the Symphony No. 2 in A major and other works from his widow for a high sum, commenting that his death "had multiplied the value of his works by ten". (Wikipedia)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartets (Kontra Quartet, Da Capo, 7 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues with Holmboe's cycle. Today the fourth CD, containing quartets 10,11 and 12.


----------



## Itullian

Outstanding!


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Boulez - Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna, Notations
Cage - Concerto
Gielen/SWR SO
This finishes off Vol 10 and my Gielen Edition listening project. Now to decide on my next project.









Roussel- Symphonies 1-4
Dutoit/Orchestre National de France









Mozart - Violin Concertos 4 & 5, Sinfonia Concertante K364
Abbado/Orchestra Mozart; Carmignola, violin










Bloch - Hiver-Printemps, Proclamation, Poemes d’automne, Suite for Viola and Orchestra
Sloane/Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin; Koch, mezzo; Friederich, trumpet; Zimmermann, viola









Schubert - SQs 12 and 15
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Rogerx

Hermann Prey (Figaro), Teresa Berganza (Rosina), Luigi Alva (Almaviva), Enzo Dara (Bartolo), Paolo Montarsolo (Basilio), Stefania Malagù (Berta), Renato Cesari (Fiorello), Luigi Roni (Un Ufficiale)

The Ambrosian Opera Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Montarsolo

Goodmorning, A day off today. Painting the house later, but first some music and coffee. Listening to the weekly quartet. This time with the Amadeus Quartet. There is still a receipt in the box. Bought 10/8/99 at 11:09:33 AM. 
The price scares me; 99 guilders. Converted to value now about 70 dollars, a lot of money for a student. 

And the weird thing is, I still remember. I had bought other CDs and was sitting on the train watching them. Next to me sat a man. He also knew classical music. I only remember that he reacted rudely when I said that I already had the complete recordings with ABQ. He didn't understand why I bought the Amadeus Quartet's then.


----------



## Georgieva

*Arthur Honegger *
Symphony No. 3 & 2

Brilliant!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jan Dismas Zelenka* (1679-1745):* Requiem for Elector Friedrich August I*, ZWV.46 (1733), as recorded in 2010 by Collegium Vocale 1704 & Collegium 1704, conducted by Václav Luks.

I find this requiem not sad or depressing at all. It's full of melodic inventiveness and variety, and in my experience it kind of grows on you each time you listen to it. Works like this lead me to regard Zelenka as a truly great composer. The performance and sound quality are top-notch as well.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

Gennady Rozhdestvensky
*Borodin*. *Symphonies №1 in E flat major and №3 in A minor*
I definitely have to add that Professor G.N. Rozhdestvensky is fantastic author too. Last week I've finished his *"Triangles"* (mostly contains explanatory texts with which he performed his concerts)


----------



## Baxi

*Carl Maria von Weber
Euryanthe • Der Freischütz • Abu Hassan • Preziosa • 
Beherrscher der Geister • Oberon • Jubel-Ouvertüre
Staatskapelle Dresden
Gustav Kuhn
(3/1985, Lukaskirche, Dresden)*

Splendid!


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler, Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn, Haitink


----------



## Chilham

Roussel: Symphony No. 3
Marek Janowski, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France









Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane
Yan Pascal Tortelier, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Marinera

Claros Y Frescos Rios - Songs and instrumental pieces from the Spanish Renaissance
Nuria Rial, José Miguel Moreno
The Spanish Guitar, disk 6


----------



## sAmUiLc

Fantasia after J. S. Bach









Awesome performance, awesome sound - awesome recording!


----------



## Baxi

*Joseph Haydn
Missa in Tempore Belli "Paukenmesse" HOB.XXII:9
Marshall/ Watkinson/ Lewis/ Holl
Rundfunkchor Leipzig
Staatskapelle Dresden
Sir Neville Marriner
(22-24.IV.1985/ Lukaskirche, Dresden)*


----------



## prlj

*Symphony No. 10 I. Adagio*


----------



## Rogerx

Concertos & Variations

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello)

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Alexander Joel

Gulda: Concerto for cello and windband
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33


----------



## Montarsolo

Weekly quartet with Guarneri quartet. I think I prefer this performance above Amadeus quartet and Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Albéric Magnard* (1865-1914): *Symphony no.2 in E*, op.6 (1893), as recorded in 2020 by the Philharmonisches Orchester Freiburg, conducted by Fabrice Bollon.

This is typically 19th-century fin-de-siècle romanticism, and as Wikipedia puts it, "foreshadowing Gustav Mahler". As an aside, Wikipedia also mentions that Magnard became a French national hero in 1914 when he refused to surrender his property to German invaders and died defending it.


----------



## Malx

More Beethoven String Quartets;
*Beethoven String Quartets Op 18 Nos 1 & 2 - Hungarian Quartet.*

Played primarily for the Op 18/1 for the quartet selection thread but for the second time running I've let the disc run on and listened to the Op 18/2. As Merl is probably sick of me saying, this Hungarian set is for me the historic set to have on the shelf.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Bourdon

Montarsolo said:


> Mahler, Lieder aus Des Knaben Wunderhorn, Haitink


One of the finest Mahler recordings and I love these lieder.


----------



## Rogerx

Scriabin: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 29


Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1989-02-22
Recording Venue: 18 & 22 February 1989/Memorial Hall, Fairmount Park, City of Philadelphia


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

Quartets Op. 18 No.1-2 & 3

Today I choose the Juilliard Quartet, these recordings were my first acquaintance with the Beethoven quartets.


----------



## Marinera

Debussy / Hosokawa - Point and Line
Momo Kodama


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> Debussy / Hosokawa - Point and Line
> Momo Kodama
> 
> View attachment 173720


I've thought about buying her Messiaen recordings


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments' - Danish RSO, Herbeet Blomstedt.*

My first set of Nielsen Symphonies was Blomstedt's San Francisco recordings - I find these DRSO recordings are bit earthier, less slick perhaps but both sets are well worth having.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Einojuhani Rautavaara* (1928-2016): *Piano concerto no.1*, op.45 (1969), as recorded in 2010 by Laura Mikkola (piano) with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra, conducted by Hannu Lintu.

No further comment needed. I find there's still much to discover about Rautavaara.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Beethoven - 1st , 2nd and 3d String Quartets - Belcea Quartet - Alpha - 2019


----------



## Marinera

Bourdon said:


> I've thought about buying her Messiaen recordings


I saved her Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant-Jesus playlist I found on YouTube, since I've never heard her Messiaen at all.


----------



## Bourdon

Marinera said:


> I saved her Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant-Jesus playlist I found on YouTube, since I've never heard her Messiaen at all.


Her Messiaen recordings are expensive at least what i've found so far


----------



## Rogerx

Roussel: Le Festin d’Araignée & Dukas: L’Apprenti Sorcier

Orchestre National des Pays de la Loire, Pascal Rophé


Dukas: Polyeucte Overture
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Roussel: Le Festin de l'Araignée, Op. 17


----------



## SanAntone

A new recording of one of my favorite works.

*Verdi:* _*La traviata*_










Violetta Valery – Lisette Oropesa, Soprano
Alfredo Germont – René Barbera, Tenor
Giorgio Germont – Lester Lynch, Baritone
Flora Bervoix – Ilseyar Khayrullova, Mezzo-Soprano
Annina – Menna Cazel, Soprano
Gastone – Francesco Pittari, Tenor
Barone Douphol – Allen Boxer, Baritone
Marquese d’Obigny – Biagio Pizzuti, Baritone
Dottore Grenvil – Alexander Köpeczy, Bass
Dresdner Philharmonie
Daniel Oren – Conductor
Pentatone, CD PTC5186956

_Violetta’s emblematic aria, Addio del Passato, is quite nice: Oropesa’s sostenutos complement her full-bodied timbre to create a husky, almost smokey profile in the minor key moments that transforms into a rich and expressive one in the major, giving us a musical glimpse into a bygone hope.

The sound engineering is top-notch–it brings out the intricacies of the vocal and ensemble textures in pristine fashion but never sacrifices the balance between the two forces. This may not be the most vibrant version of La Traviata, considering the landmarks that set an extremely high bar. It is, nonetheless, a solid effort from the performers._ (Classic Review)


----------



## Georgieva

*Alexander Zemlinsky*
Symphony in d-minor


----------



## Rogerx

Ginastera & Glière: Harp Concertos

Eileen Hulse (soprano), Rachel Masters (harp)

City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox



Ginastera: Harp Concerto, Op. 25
Glière: Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra, Op. 82
Glière: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in E flat major Op. 74


----------



## Enthusiast

Three more Beethoven Op 18/1 recordings, each a real pleasure in its own way. Perhaps I would opt for the Italiano if I had to choose one.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 8 in C major, K246 "Lützow"

Vladimir Ashkenazy 
London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"

Vladimir Ashkenazy 
London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz

*The Menuhin Century - The Historic Recordings - Yehudi Menuhin*

Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 1 in G minor, BWV1001 

Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 1 in B minor, BWV1002


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Music

Sigurd Slattebrekk (piano)



Ravel: A la manière de Borodine
Ravel: A la manière de Chabrier
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin: Prelude
Ravel: Menuet antique
Ravel: Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Prélude
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales


----------



## MJSymphonist

Ernst Toch: Complete Symphonies


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 7*

This is beautifully played and well recorded.


----------



## Baxi

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Missa c-moll "Große Messe" KV427
Hendricks/ Coburn/ Blochwitz/ Schmidt
Rundfunkchor Leipzig
Staatskapelle Dresden
Peter Schreier
(1/1988 & 1/1989, Dresden)*


----------



## eljr

*Drone Mass*

Johann Johannsson

*Release Date:* 18th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4837418
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 51 minutes


----------



## Floeddie

*History of the Russian Piano Trio Vol 4*

This is a recent purchase, so I two stepped it over two different days. as it is concentrated bliss. 
I really enjoyed the Arensky piece. 4.5 of 5 stars.


----------



## Rogerx

Schnabel: String Quartet No. 5, etc.

Pellegrini Quartett, Ravinia Trio, Benedikt Koehlen (piano)

Schnabel: Piano Trio
Schnabel: Seven Piano Pieces
Schnabel: String Quartet No. 5


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *Vier tondichtungen nach A. Böcklin*, op.128 ("Böcklin-Suite", 1913), as recorded in 2012 by the South West German Radio Symphony Orchestra Baden-Baden, conducted by Hans Zender.

While Reger was a strong believer in 'absolute music', he did set four paintings by Arnold Böcklin to music in a suite. Of course, most of us know Rachmaninov's rendition of Böcklin's painting "The Isle of the dead", but perhaps you should give Reger's interpretation of the same painting a chance. I think Max did an impressive and convincing job here, and this performance is equally so.


----------



## Vasks

*W. A. Mozart - Overture to "Die Entfuhrung aus dem Serail" (Marriner/EMI)
Hoffmeister - Sinfonia Concertante for Clarinet, Bassoon & Orchestra (Brown/cpo)
J. C. Bach - Trio for Flute, Violin & Cello (Rampal, Stern, Rostropovich/Sony)
Vogler/ed. Bodart - Ballet Suite #1 (Bamert/Chandos)*


----------



## abrygida

*W.A.Mozart - Fantasia in D minor (K.397)*


----------



## Enthusiast

It was time for me to catch up. A very fine performance. Devieihe is superb. Sorry if that seems like faint praise (after the great praise heaped on it here yesterday) but we British are very reserved, you know.


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Cantatas BWV 93 & 107 - Soloists, Chorus & Orchestra of Collegium Vocale, Ghent, Philippe Herreweghe.*

Another little set I have that I've neglected over the last number of years tending to go to Gardiner or Susuki.


----------



## eljr

*Lys*

Jonathan Stockhammer Mari Samuelsen Scoring Berlin

*Release Date:* 20th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4862096
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 51 minutes


----------



## Baxi

*Kurt Weill
Symphony No. 1 & 2
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Gary Bertini
(16-17.XI.1967, No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London)*


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 6 and 7*
> 
> This is beautifully played and well recorded.
> View attachment 173726


Thanks for posting this - you reminded me I have a download, from what I suspect will be the same source, on my hard drive. Time to give it a play:

*Haydn, Symphonies 6, 7 & 8 - The Chamber Orchestra of the Sarre, Karl Ristenpart.*

As Manxfeeder suggests decent enough sound for 1965, played by the chamber orchestra founded by Ristenpart in October, 1953 in Saarbrücken, Germany. The LP was a US release which also appeared in France but I'm not sure if it was ever released in the UK. 
I have posted an image of the LP sleeve for variety.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*George Gershwin* (1898-1937): *Rhapsody in Blue* (1924), as recorded in 1981 by Friedrich Stöckigt (piano) with the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, conducted by Kurt Masur.

Perhaps not the most likely candidates for a truly sensual and swinging recording of Gershwin's timeless classic, but somehow I can't think of any objections to this performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Piano Concerto Op. 38,

Jon Kimura Parker & Robert McDuffie

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Yoel Levi



Barber: Piano Concerto Op. 38
Barber: Souvenirs, Op. 28
Barber: Violin Concerto, Op. 14


----------



## Georgieva

*Vierne: Complete Organ Works, Vol. 1*

No.5 sounds really special


----------



## Enthusiast

A lovely record.


----------



## eljr

*WHAT IS AMERICAN*

PUBLIQuartet, A’Lelia Bundles


> The album explores the wealth of styles that trace their roots back to American indigenous and Black music, and deploys the quartet’s formidable improvisatory skills to intriguing effect...The... — BBC Music Magazine, September 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 3 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 17th Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 738715292587
*Label:* Bright Shiny Things
*Length:* 66 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Op 18/1 - this week's quartet - was this one. I'm not sure I have a "bad one" in my collection.


----------



## Georgieva

This man is a true miracle!

*Sokolov *Bach Die Kunst der Fuge BWV 1080

SPB (1978-1981)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ferdinand David* (1810-1873): *Violin concerto no.5 in D minor*, op.35 (1853), as recorded by Hagai Shaham (violin) with the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Martyn Brabbins.

Ferdinand David may not be a major name nowadays, but he certainly was in his days. David worked closely with Mendelssohn, providing technical advice during the preparation of the latter's Violin Concerto in E minor. He was also the soloist in the premiere of the work in 1845, and, with Clara Schumann, played the official premiere of Schumann's first violin sonata in Leipzig in March 1852. After Mendelssohn's sudden death, David was assigned Kapellmeister of the Gewandhaus Orchestra.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Malx

Two symphonies to finish todays listening.
*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth.

Schubert, Symphony No 9 (Great) - LPO, Sir Adrian Boult.*

Firstly I streamed the new Roth Mahler 4 to see what the fuss is about - after a first listen I think it clearly meets one of my criteria for possible addition to my collection 'its different' from the multitude performances on disc. However I maybe not quite as enthusiastic as some others. The balance between the woodwinds and strings seems at times to be excessively weighted towards the winds, it does mean the woodwind writing is clear with nothing obscured but at the expense of the string sound, mmm maybe. One thing is for certain Sabine Devieilhe nails the soprano part and goes very near the top of the pile if not the top for this listener. I think a few more listens are required.

Next up is a fine Schubert 9 from Boult - a conductor I feel doesn't get recognised highly enough for his recordings of standard European Symphonic fare, yes he's great with the English composers but this Schubert 9 and his Brahms are of an equally high standard. My opinion of course and others will hear things differently.


----------



## Georgieva

*Cesar Frank *
Piet van der Steen


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler: Symphony #8
Erin Wall / Twyla Robinson / Marisol Montalvo / Kelley O'Connor / Jill Grove / John Pickle / Markus Werba / John Relyea / Houston Symphony Chorus / Alumni Members of the Prairie View A & M University Chorus / Members of the Clear Creek High School Choir / Members of the Clear Lake High School Choir / Fort Bend Boys Choir of Texas / Houston Boychoir / Houston SO / Christoph Eschenbach
live.. 2014
on CD-R


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


> *Drone Mass*


I had to look that one up on YouTube. I was hoping it would be a string quartet playing the mass while flying on drones. I'd pay to see that. (I know; Stockhausen did that with helicopters. But maybe they could play this while dropping off packages from Amazon, then have another concert featuring packages from Walmart. There are so many possibilities.)


----------



## Floeddie

Manxfeeder said:


> It's a $12 download at Quboz until the end of August. I don't know if that helps anyone.


It certainly helped me. I was able to cancel my Presto order for the CD set, so then I bought the download at Qobuz. You saved me $40+... thanks!!!


----------



## HenryPenfold

deleted post


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

*
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, Rv 621*

Jakub Józef Orliński (counter-tenor), Capella Cracoviensis, Jan Tomasz Adamus


> You’re likely either to love or to loathe Sebastian Pańczyk’s short film which provides a contemporary visual accompaniment to Vivaldi’s Stabat Mater – rather in the manner of a pop or rock music... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 18th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* 9029506070
*Label:* Erato
*Length:* 18 minutes










Opus Klassik
2022
Winner - Audiovisual Music Production


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

*Origines & Departs: French Music for Clarinet & Piano*

Maximiliano Martin (clarinet), Scott Mitchell


> The performances are strong, at times strikingly intense, occasionally large in gesture and scale. — Gramophone Magazine, April 2022



*Release Date:* 4th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* DCD34280
*Label:* Delphian
*Length:* 68 minutes


----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
String Quartets nos. 1-3











The Cleveland Quartet *


----------



## HenryPenfold

Mahler 4
BPO, Abbado, Renee Fleming
Recorded live in Berlin Philharmonie May 2005

Along with Karajan and now Roth, this Abbado BPO is a firm favourite with me. It's been growing on me for the last few years.

Today I've been listening to M4 quite a bit, piqued by the new kid on the block, which I will say more about when I've got my ears and head around it a bit more.

We are lucky to have so many fine recordings of this wonderful symphony.


----------



## jim prideaux

From Volume 4 of the complete Haydn Symphonies recorded by Fischer and the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra....

I have repeatedly listened to 58, 59 and 60 over the last few days and what a wonderful series of recordings this particular disc contains.

I am finding this exploration of the Haydn symphonies to be so enjoyable and rewarding....


----------



## deangelisj35

Bkeske said:


> Szell conducts ‘Two Favorite Suites’
> 
> Bizet - L'Arlesienne Suite, No. 1
> Grieg - Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46
> Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1966


I love the cover artwork!


----------



## eljr

Manxfeeder said:


> I had to look that one up on YouTube. I was hoping it would be a string quartet playing the mass while flying on drones. I'd pay to see that. (I know; Stockhausen did that with helicopters. But maybe they could play this while dropping off packages from Amazon, then have another concert featuring packages from Walmart. There are so many possibilities.)


It's really rather good. My first listen. The vocal lines having been taken from Coptic Gospel of the Egyptians makes it even more interesting. I wish I could have seen it performed at the Metropolitan Museum here in NY in the Egyptian temple. The MET on any occasion is a wonderful setting for an evening concert.


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Jessye Norman|John Shirley-Quirk
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## eljr

*Danielle Eva Schwob: Out of the Tunnel*

Simon Boyar, Nathalie Joachim, Ashley Jackson, Kristi Shade, Wei-Yang Andy Lin, Michael Nicolas, Orion Weiss
PUBLIQuartet

*Release Date:* 13th Aug 2021
*Catalogue No:* INNOVA064
*Label:* Innova
*Length:* 49 minutes


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Agostino Di Scipio* - Works for Strings and Live Electronics


*VIOLAZIONI DELLA PRESENZA*
for violin, live electronics and ambience sounds (2017–2018)
*Lorenzo Derinni*, violin
*Davide Gagliardi*, live electronics

*2 SOUND PIECES WITH REPERTOIRE STRING MUSIC*
for violin, cello and live electronics (2012)
*Èdua Zádory*, violin
*Ana Topalovic*, cello
*Federico Placidi,* live electronics

*5 INTERAZIONI CICLICHE ALLE DIFFERENZE SENSIBILI*
for string quartet and live electronics (1997–1998)
Quartetto Prometeo (*Francesco Peverini*, violin / *Aldo Campagnaro*, violin / *Carmelo Giallombardo*, viola / *Francesco Dillon*, cello)
*Agostino Di Scipio*, live electronics

*PLEX*
for double bass and four-track computer-generated sounds (1991)
*Stefano Scodanibbio*, double bass

*DUE DI UNO*
for soprano recorder, violin and live electronics (2002–2003)
*Antonio Politano*, soprano recorder
*Haesung Choe*, violin
*Agostino Di Scipio*, live electronics

*VEILLE, SURVEILLE (trois textures sonores)*
for gamba, folk guitar and live electronics (2004–2005)
*Eva Reiter,* viola da gamba
*Agostino Di Scipio*, guitar & electronics


----------



## deangelisj35

Montarsolo said:


> Goodmorning, A day off today. Painting the house later, but first some music and coffee. Listening to the weekly quartet. This time with the Amadeus Quartet. There is still a receipt in the box. Bought 10/8/99 at 11:09:33 AM.
> The price scares me; 99 guilders. Converted to value now about 70 dollars, a lot of money for a student.
> 
> And the weird thing is, I still remember. I had bought other CDs and was sitting on the train watching them. Next to me sat a man. He also knew classical music. I only remember that he reacted rudely when I said that I already had the complete recordings with ABQ. He didn't understand why I bought the Amadeus Quartet's then.


Was it the guy on the left?


----------



## eljr

*What's Next Vivaldi?*

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini


> No one cooks up a Vivaldian storm like Patricia Kopatchinskaja. The opening movement of La tempesta di mare is a churning cauldron of tempestuous fury that would surely have terrified Poseidon... — BBC Music Magazine, December 2020, 3 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 11th Sep 2020
*Catalogue No:* ALPHA624
*Label:* Alpha
*Length:* 70 minutes










Presto Editor's Choice
September 2020









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020









Opus Klassik
2021
Winner - Concerto


----------



## Chilham

Zemlinsky: Lyrische Symphonie
Christoph Eschenbach, Orchestre de Paris, Christine Schafer, Matthias Goerne


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr




----------



## senza sordino

Bach Double Violin Concerto in Dm (BWV 1043), Violin Concerti in Am (BWV 1041) and E (BWV 1042), and another double violin concerto in Dm (BWV 1060). Andrew Manze and Rachel Podger. Fabulous disk.









Bach Mass in Bm. Andrew Parrott and the Taverner Consort and Players.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone

*Philip Glass | The Photographer*

_The Photographer_ is a three-part mixed media performance accompanied by music (also sometimes referred to as a chamber opera) by composer Philip Glass. The libretto is based on the life and homicide trial of 19th-century English photographer Eadweard Muybridge. Commissioned by the Holland Festival, the opera was first performed in 1982 at the Royal Palace in Amsterdam. (Wikipedia)










Eadweard Muybridge was an English-born photographer who relocated to the American West and was an early pioneer in photographic technology. He photographed well-known landscapes of Yosemite that pushed the aesthetic and technological boundaries of the medium. His early photographic motion studies conducted in association with Leland Stanford led to the earliest moving photographic images.

In 1874, Muybridge murdered Major Harry Larkyns (referred to as 'Colonel Harry Larkyns' in this work), whom he suspected of being his wife's lover, and was acquitted by a jury against the instructions of the judge on the ground of justifiable homicide. His trial is well-known because his defense argued that a head injury incurred in a stagecoach accident altered his personality, which modern neuroscientists believe could have been caused by certain types of brain damage.

The text included in Glass' work is based on words drawn from the transcripts of the trial and Muybridge's actual letters to his wife. (Wikipedia)

Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License 3.0


----------



## sAmUiLc

It is said that Heifetz was envious of her staccato.


----------



## premont

senza sordino said:


> Bach Double Violin Concerto in Dm (BWV 1043), Violin Concerti in Am (BWV 1041) and E (BWV 1042), and another double violin concerto in Dm (BWV 1060). Andrew Manze and Rachel Podger. Fabulous disk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bach Mass in Bm. Andrew Parrott and the Taverner Consort and Players.


Yes, I have to revisit these recordings.


----------



## Bkeske

The Gabrieli String Quartet

Bridge - Novelletten for String Quartet
Britten - String Quartet In D Major (1931)
Bridge - Three Idylls For String Quartet
Britten - Phantasy Quartet For Oboe, Violin, Viola And Violincello
London 1979


----------



## Manxfeeder

Floeddie said:


> It certainly helped me. I was able to cancel my Presto order for the CD set, so then I bought the download at Qobuz. You saved me $40+... thanks!!!


Great to hear that!


----------



## jambo

*Schubert: *Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D. 759, "Unfinished"
*Haydn: *Symphony No. 92 in G major, Hob. I/92, "Oxford"

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1961


----------



## haziz




----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Beethoven Symphony 6










Tennstedt, Boston Symphony


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Isaac Stern, Pinchas Zukerman & Leonard Rose : Mozart - Divertimento In E-flat For String Trio, K. 563. Columbia Masterworks 1975


----------



## prlj

Yet another M4. *Norrington/Stuttgart*

I've included a detail from the score that I usually use as a benchmark when listening to this piece. mm55-57 of the first movement. There's a LOT of dynamic shading going on, all while slowing down...plus those little slides in the violins, etc. There's a lot happening here, and listening to this moment can say a lot about how well-prepared a conductor might be. Norrington does a great job here, even if his overall tempos feel slightly sluggish. Komsi delivers a full-sounding performance, too, although perhaps not quite a child-like as M is asking for.


----------



## jambo

I really enjoyed this version of Pictures at an Exhibition, it feels a lot more Russian. Prokofiev's classical is great fun as usual.

*Mussorgsky-Gortchakov: *Pictures at an Exhibition
*Prokofiev: *Symphony No. 1 in D major, "Classical"

Kurt Masur
London Philharmonic Orchestra
1990


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven: *String Quartet in F major, Op. 18 No. 1
Quatuor Végh

Not bad. It's a little on the careful side.


----------



## Bkeske

The Sibelius Academy Quartet : Sibelius - String Quartet In A Minor & String Quartet In B Flat Major, Op. 4. Finlandia 1985


----------



## sAmUiLc

Volodos, Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff - Berliner Philharmoniker, Seiji Ozawa - Piano Concerto No. 1 / Solo Piano Works


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2003 SACD release of "Piano Concerto No. 1 / Solo Piano Works" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Sergei Rachmaninov*

The Isle of the Dead, Op. 29
Symphonic Dances, Op. 45

*London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn*

Fun and very enjoyable!


----------



## Rogerx

Fossa: 3 Quartets Op. 19 for two guitars, violin & cello

Matteo Mela, Lorenzo Micheli (guitars), Ivan Rabaglia (violin), Enrico Bronzi (cello)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

I've apparently become somewhat addicted to Mahler.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 4 in G major

Judith Raskin (soprano)
George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1965


----------



## Art Rock

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartets (Kontra Quartet, Da Capo, 7 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues with Holmboe's cycle. Today the fifth CD, containing quartets 13, 14 and 15.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Scottish Fantasy & Violin Concerto No. 2

Itzhak Perlman Vol. 14

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

New Philharmonia Orchestra, Jesus Lopez-Cobos


----------



## abrygida

W.A.Mozart - Welcome March (on the Theme of A.Salieri)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Ponchielli - Chamber Music

Ensemble Villa Musica


Ponchielli: Capriccio for oboe & piano
Ponchielli: Dance of the Hours (from La Gioconda)
Ponchielli: Il Convegno - divertimento per due clarinetti
Ponchielli: Paolo e Virginia, Op. 78
Ponchielli: Quartetto, Op. 110


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Frédéric Chopin* (1810-1849): *Ballade no.1 in G minor*, op.23 (1835), as recorded in 2001 by Dong-Hyek Lim.

This is without doubt the best performance of Chopin's first Ballade that I have ever heard. My former prejudice that Asian artists do not really have the culture baggage to perform European classical music properly vanished into thin air when I heard this. So thank you Martha Argerich for introducing him. 

As an aside, it may be mentioned that this piano piece was Chopin's own favorite work. In 1836, Robert Schumann wrote: "I have a new Ballade by Chopin. It seems to me to be the work closest to his genius (though not the most brilliant). I even told him that it is my favourite of all of all his works. After a long, reflective pause he told me emphatically: 'I am glad, because I too like it the best, it is my dearest work'. " (Wikipedia)


----------



## jambo

I normally only listen to the later symphonies of Tchaikovsky (4-6, Manfred), but I wanted to re-evaluate his earlier efforts.

*Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29, "Polish"
*Tchaikovsky: *Mazeppa, TH 7 - Act 1: Gopak
*Tchaikovsky: *Festival Coronation March in D major, Op. 49

Kurt Masur
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
1991


----------



## Georgieva

* Dmitry Kabalevsky*

David Oistrakh, masterful, and that glorious sound of his, even when he played rhythmic figures, and through the full range of the violin. But, always gorgeous and commanding with his own special expressiveness












And what a difference ... 










I am working on detailed review but we will see


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Verdi - Falstaff
Abbado/Berlin; Pieczonka, Hampson, Roschmann, Shtoda, Diadkova









Lutoslawski - Symphonies 2 and 3
Lintu/Finnish RSO









Mahler - Symphony 4
Roth/Les Siecles 
Finally got this. He makes some fascinating choices









Szymanwoski - Symphony 3
Zemlinsky - Psalm 23
Taneyev - St John of Damascus
Rachmaninoff - 3 Russian Songs Op 41
Jurowski/London Phil
From this set


----------



## Philidor

The current quartet of the week.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet F major op. 18 No. 1*

Alban Berg Quartet
(First recording, 1978-1983)










I like this recording. Quite straight, differentiated, precise, nice tone, no HIP exaggerations. It is really a classic one.

While listening I wondered whether these works (op. 18) can so easily be labelled as "early". I needed to compare to Haydns op. 76 (1797; Beethoven op. 18: 1798-1800), but maybe one could discover a major step forward.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Handel Variations + Sonatas 1, 2, 3


----------



## Montarsolo

opus55 said:


> Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn
> Jessye Norman|John Shirley-Quirk
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


Nice, I listened to this recording yesterday too: Current Listening Vol VIII

I start the day with the string quartet of the week, Beethoven op. 18/1. This time with the Leipziger Streichquartett.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening Swan Lake by Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor

Dame Joan Sutherland (Lucia), Renato Cioni (Edgardo), Robert Merrill (Enrico), Cesare Siepi (Raimondo), Kenneth MacDonald (Arturo), Rinaldo Pelizzoni (Normanno), Ana Raquel Satra (Alisa)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Sir John Pritchard


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jón Leifs* (1899-1968): *Requiem*, op.33b (1947), as recorded in 1999 by the Iceland Symphony orchestra, conducted by En Shao.

When I saw Johannsson's_ Drone Mass_ in this thread recently, I realised that my European map of classical composers long held a blank spot on Iceland. Until I discovered Jón Leifs' Requiem on this CD a couple of years ago. The title track (Hekla, about the volcano) I found rather hefty to swallow, but most of the other orchestral works on the CD are actually quite nice. The "Requiem", by the way, Leifs wrote in memory of his daughter who drowned in a swimming accident shortly before her 18th birthday. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Iolanta (Warsaw Philharmonic, Hans Rotman, Michaela Gurevich, Arutjun Kotchinian, Georg Lehner, Ian Denolfo et al, CPO, 2 CD's)*

PIT's last opera, and one he was disappointed with - he felt was repeating himself. There's some truth in that. It makes for good listening, but it does lack the inspiration of Eugen Onegin and Queen of Spades.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Robert Shaw, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus - Choral Masterpieces


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1985 CD release of "Choral Masterpieces" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## HerbertNorman

Listening to the SQ of the week again :

Beethoven op. 18 , String Quartet no. 1 by the Hagen Quartet and the Cuarteto Casals


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alban Berg* (1885-1935): *Three orchestral pieces* (1915, dedicated to Arnold Schoenberg), as recorded in 1999 by the Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Eri Klas.

I've often heard it said that Alban Berg was particularly talented in combining adventurous tonality with human emotion, and I can second that on this disc.


----------



## 13hm13

RAMEAU---La Poule (The Hen)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Robert Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Sol Gabetta / Hélène Grimaud
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Art Rock

*Thomas Tellefsen: Piano Concertos No. 1 and No. 2 (Trondheim Symphony Orchestra, Terje Mikkelsen, Einar Steen-Nøkleberg, Simax)*

Thomas Tellefsen (1823-1874) was a Norwegian pianist and composer. One could call him the Norwegian Chopin, both because of his piano-dominated oeuvre and style. These two concertos are better than I expected, because he does sound more original in these than in his piano works that I've heard. No supreme masterpieces, but they would not be out of place in the Hyperion Romantic Piano Concertos series.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Symphony in C minor/Gammelnorsk romanse med variasjoner (Old Norwegian Romance with Variations), Op. 51

Sigurd Jorsalfar - three orchestral pieces, Op. 56


Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Bjarte Engeset
Recorded: 10-13 April 2006
Recording Venue: Concert Hall of the Malmo Symphony Orchestra, Sweden


----------



## elgar's ghost

After a delightful day yesterday in the equally 
delightful city of Bath it's back to the music.

Franz Schmidt - various works part 
five for late morning and afternoon.

Symphony no.4 in C (1932-33):









Concerto in E for piano left-hand and orchestra (1934):









_Chorale Prelude_ - variations on Joseph Haydn's _Gott erhalte 
Franz den Kaiser_ a.k.a. _Emperor's Hymn_ (1933):
_Chorale Prelude_ - variations on the hymn _Der Heiland 
ist erstanden_ [_The Saviour is Risen_] (1934):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A (1934):
_Toccata and Fugue_ in A-flat (1935):








​_Fuga solemnis_ for organ with opening and ending for six trumpets, 
six horns, three trombones, bass tuba and kettledrums (1937):


----------



## Montarsolo

I stumbled across this recording here on the forum. So listening to this now. I had to get used to it. Smooth opening tempo and the sound of, in particular, the woodwinds. But now in the second part I am completely satisfied and I am figuratively in a warm bath.










By the way, if I can give one tip regarding Mahler 4, it is this recording in chamber music setting. From a review: _It doesn't happen very often that I am pleasantly surprised by a new Mahler recording, but now Gutman Records has truly made me as happy as a child._


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Marc-Antoine Charpentier* (1643-1704): *Te Deum in D*, H.146 (1689), as recorded in 1978 by the Choir of King's College Cambridge & the Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, conducted by Philip Ledger.

In the Netherlands in the late seventies and eighties, the opening tune was played endlessly on government TV channels, as the "hymn" of the European Union. It's hard to think of this music apart from that association.


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart

What a wonderful piece "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik" is. Klemperer gives a performance with a wonderful pulse and panache.


----------



## Montarsolo

Bourdon said:


> Mozart
> 
> What a wonderful piece "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik" is. Klemperer gives a performance with a wonderful pulse and panache.


Great box. The recording of symphonies 25 and 40 are also very nice. That pulse there too. Interesting to compare the two recordings of symphony no 40.

Terwijl Amerika slaapt zitten de Nederlanders hier een beetje over muziek te praten.


----------



## Georgieva

*Klemperer and Wiener Philharmoniker*
(1968)
Beethoven/ Schubert


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Paris Quartets

Nevermind


Telemann: Fugue TWV 30:14 in A minor
Telemann: Quartet TWV 43:e4 in E minor for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Telemann: Quartet TWV 43:F1 in F major for flute, violin (or 2 violins), viola & b.c.
Telemann: Quartet TWV 43:G1 in G major for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Telemann: Suite TWV 42:h2 in B minor for flute, harpsichord or violin & b.c.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart |* _*Requiem*_ 










Emma Kirkby
Anthony Rolfe Johnson
Carolyn Watkinson
David Thomas
*Christopher Hogwood*
The Academy of Ancient Music
Westminster Cathedral Choir


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart

Pianoconcerto No.22

One of my favorite concertos and Ashkenazy gives a performance that will make your whole body sing. Listened to it recently but have to listen to it again. What always strikes me is how often I think of his operas when I listen to his piano concertos. I often sing along and at such moments I can't imagine anything more beautiful.


----------



## Montarsolo

Bruckner 4, Böhm


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: The Piano Concertos & Rondo Brilliant

Martin Helmchen (piano)

Royal Flemish Philharmonic, Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## jambo

More Tchaikovsky 3rds, but I'm not really feeling it. Definitely feels like a lesser work before the greatness of 4, Manfred, 5 and 6. The 3rd gets too bogged down in the middle movements.

*Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29, "Polish"

Riccardo Muti
Philharmonia Orchestra

Herbert von Karajan
Bernliner Philharmoniker


----------



## OCEANE

Started the listening with John Field's nocturnes


----------



## prlj

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 173795
> 
> Started the listening with John Field's nocturnes


A cover image that is so strange in its simplicity.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 22 & 25

David Fray (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonio Salieri* (1750-1825): *La Passione di Nostro Signore Gesù Cristo* (1776), as recorded in 2003 by Das Neue Orchester & the Cologne Musicus Choir, conducted by Christoph Spering.

I find Salieri's choral works absolutely convincing. I find the Gesu Christo on the cover not at all convincing.


----------



## OCEANE

Sonatas No. 1 & 2


----------



## Enthusiast

The Dream of Gerontius (Elgar) - Britten conducting one of several classic recordings of the work - and Sea Drift (Delius) conducted by Hickox.


----------



## OCEANE

A popular album of the Art of Fugue


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos. 1-21

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## jim prideaux

YT......

Haydn 67th Symphony.

Blomstedt in Leipzig.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Erich Wolfgang Korngold* (1897-1957): *Symphony in F-sharp*, op.40 (1952), as recorded in 2019 by the Sinfonia of London, conducted by John Wilson.

This is Korngold's only full-scale symphony, and I find it quite an impressive work. I also quite like this performance. 
Wikipedia explains: "The symphony was completed in 1952 and dedicated to the memory of American president Franklin D. Roosevelt, who had died seven years earlier. The work's premiere on Austrian radio on 17 October 1954 by the Vienna Symphony Orchestra under Harold Byrns was described as "poorly rehearsed and performed". In 1959 Dimitri Mitropoulos wrote: "All my life I have searched for the perfect modern work. In this symphony I have found it. I shall perform it the next season." Then Mitropoulos's death intervened, and in fact the symphony did not enjoy its first concert outing until 27 November 1972, in Munich under Rudolf Kempe.


----------



## OCEANE

Relaxing!


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> YT......
> 
> Haydn 67th Symphony.
> 
> Blomstedt in Leipzig.


.....and onto Hogwood with 81st ( but no mention of the orchestra!)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Amazone*

Lea Desandre (mezzo), Jupiter, Thomas Dunford

*Works*

Bottis: Che farai misero core (from Mitilene, regina delle amazzoni)
Bottis: Io piango (from Mitilene, regina delle amazzoni)
Bottis: Mitilene, regina delle amazzoni
Cavalli: Sinfonia (from Ercole Amante)
Couperin, F: Pièces de clavecin II: Ordre 10ème in D major: L'amazône
Couperin, L: Passacaille in C
Destouches, A: Faible fierté, gloire impuissante (from Marthésie, première reine des amazones)
Destouches, A: Ô mort ! Ô triste mort (from Marthésie, première reine des amazones)
Destouches, A: Quel coup me réservait la colère céleste? (from Marthésie, première reine des amazones)
Marais, M: L'Amériquaine (from Suite d'un goût étranger)
Pallavacino: L'Antiope
Provenzale: Lasciatemi morir, stelle crudeli (from Lo schiavo di sua moglie)
Provenzale: Non posso far (from Lo schiavo di sua moglie)
Schürmann, G C: Die getreue Alceste: Sinfonia pour la tempête
Schürmann, G C: Non ha fortuna il pianto mio (from Die getreue Alceste)
Vivaldi: Ercole sul Termodonte
Viviani: Muove il piè, furia d'Averno (from Mitilene, regina delle amazzoni)
Link to complete album -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mI04YrQVIJjjrfr0z6WdzBQQEVvO5wBTc













Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2021









Gramophone Magazine
Awards Issue 2021
Editor's Choice









Presto Editor's Choice
October 2021









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021









Record Review
Records of the Year 2021









Opus Klassik
2022
Female Singer of the Year


----------



## Enthusiast

Three more Beethoven Op 18/1s. 

The Vegh recording was the first I owned - I got it a very long time ago - and has always received rave reviews. It can seem a little cautious but there is a lot that is special about it, too. This is the CD I have and the currently available set.



















Then the Budapest recording from this set (often referred to as the stereo set). I believe there are other Budapest recordings and no doubt some say they are better! Still, I found Op 18/1 from this set a good one.










And finally the Takacs recording which is really ... wow!


----------



## prlj

Shaughnessy said:


>


There is a graphic designer somewhere who is very proud of putting her arm through that O.


----------



## Floeddie

*Kalevi Aho: Double & Triple Concertos*


*Double Concerto for Cor anglais, Harp & Orchestra *- This was my first visit to this work, as I am not at all familar with Aho. The material was challenging to my "Late Romantic" ears, so I'll withhold an opinion until I've listened to it a few times, and more material like it. My initial impression is 3.25 stars out of 5 on a scale of 0 - 5.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Christiane Karg, Christina Landshamer (sopranos) & Michael Schade (tenor)

Chorus & Orchestra of Bavarian Radio, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Montarsolo

After listening to Solti's Siegfried some classical. Haydn Lerchen Quartett / Hagen Quartett.

From the classicalmusicguide.com:
_Haydn knew several works of Beethoven, and listened to the presentation of the Quartets opus 18. He was not very kind to Beethoven: he said that the quartets were not bad, but they had nothing that have not been said already by Haydn himself and Mozart. In some ways he was right. But not regarding the first Quartet opus 18/1 or the 6th. _


----------



## Vasks

*Igor Markevitch - Sinfonietta (Lyndon-Gee/Marco Polo)
Edison Denisov - Sun of the Incas (Lazarev/Vox)
Youri Kasparov - Light and Shade (Vinogradov/Le chant du monde)*


----------



## jambo

I had a sudden urge to listen to Sibelius

*Sibelius: *Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43

André Previn
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
1977

John Barbirolli
Hallé Orchestra
1952


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schmidt - various works part six of six
the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

_Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln_ [_The Book with Seven Seals_] - oratorio
for heldentenor, soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, organ and
orchestra, [Text: based on _The Revelation of St John_] (1935-37):









_Toccata_ in D-minor for piano left-hand - version for two hands, 
posth by Friedrich Wührer (1938 - arr. 1952):









Quintet in A for piano left-hand, clarinet, violin, viola and cello - version
for two hands, posth. arr. by Friedrich Wührer (1938 - arr. 1954):


----------



## Art Rock

*Helmut Walcha: Chorale Preludes 2 (Wolfgang Rübsam, Naxos)*

The second of a set of four CD's, which arrived recently as a bargain from JPC. Helmut Walcha (1907 - 1991) was a German organist, harpsichordist, music teacher and composer. I have several organ recital CD's by him, bit this is my first encounter with Walcha a composer of organ music.These short chorale preludes are played by Wolfgang Rübsam, one of Walcha's students and a famous organist himself.


----------



## Malx

*J Haydn, Piano Sonatas Hob.XVI: 27, 28, 29, 30 & 31 - Ekaterina Derzhavina.*

Another of the many neglected boxes on the shelves - nothing will be purchased during September, my focus will be on playing what I already own (with a few streams thrown in).


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Maurice Duruflé* (1902-1986): *Requiem*, op.9 (1947), as recorded in 2009 by the Laudantes consort, conducted by Guy Janssens.

Duruflé is not about quantity (his Opus range is quite small), but all the more about quality. Almost every piece I heard of him is a gem. The performance of his Requiem on this CD is aptly peaceful and transcendental.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1; Symphony No. 5; Symphony No. 8

Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux, Igor Markevitch


----------



## Enthusiast

Lovely accounts of the early Brahms sextets.


----------



## eljr

*Chiaroscuro*

Zlata Chochieva (piano)

*Release Date:* 19th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* V7542
*Label:* Naive


----------



## Malx

More Op18 No 1's
*Beethoven String Quartet Op 18/1 - Alban Berg Quartet & Gewandhaus Quartet.


















*


----------



## deangelisj35

Philidor said:


> The current quartet of the week.
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet F major op. 18 No. 1*
> 
> Alban Berg Quartet
> (First recording, 1978-1983)
> I like this recording. Quite straight, differentiated, precise, nice tone, no HIP exaggerations. It is really a classic one...


I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "HIP exaggerations." Care to elaborate?


----------



## deangelisj35

Enthusiast said:


> Three more Beethoven Op 18/1s....The Vegh recording was the first I owned - I got it a very long time ago - and has always received rave reviews...Then the Budapest recording from this set (often referred to as the stereo set). I believe there are other Budapest recordings and no doubt some say they are better! Still, I found Op 18/1 from this set a good one.
> And finally the Takacs recording which is really ... wow!


I'm surprised to see that the Takacs CD set is out of print.


----------



## eljr

*Juris Abols: Opera Xeniae*

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava

*Release Date:* 1st Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* LMIC140
*Label:* SKANI


----------



## Enthusiast

deangelisj35 said:


> I'm surprised to see that the Takacs CD set is out of print.


Yes, only downloads seem to be available. No doubt the discs will return - they are too good to get lost.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mussorgsky | Songs and Dances of Death*


----------



## Philidor

deangelisj35 said:


> I'm not sure I understand what you mean by "HIP exaggerations." Care to elaborate?


Thanik you for asking. With some HIP recordings I had the impression of exaggerations. I remember some recordings of René Jacobs (Mozart 39&41?) as well as Bach's Mass in B minor with Fasolis, with which I was not happy. The reason were non-standard tempi and accentuations. My impression was that these exaggerations had no intrinsic reason but just a means for differentiation from others.

Aside from these extremes, I cherish the HIP access very much and I have to confess that Harnoncourt and successors opened a door to Mozart for me that remained closed with Böhm and others.


----------



## Georgieva

*OLIVIER LATRY *

The Complete Recordings on DG
2022 (10CD)

Works by: Franck, J.S. Bach · Mozart, Wagner, Berlioz, Rachmaninoff, Prokofiev , Liszt, Alkan, Messiaen, Escaich, Florentz

Aud surely, thanks to our honorable friend's review from last week!
New Organ in Mainz Cathedral - Olivier Latry Recital


----------



## SanAntone

> My impression was that these exaggerations had no intrinsic reason but just a means for differentiation from others.


I think you underestimate the conductor's with this opinion.


----------



## Philidor

SanAntone said:


> I think you underestimate the conductor's with this opinion.


Yes, maybe. This is why I wrote "my impression is that ..:" and not "the conductors did it only for the reason of differentiation".

Any counterexample with some evidence is highly welcome.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *Phantasie und Fuge über B-A-C-H*, op.46 (1900), as recorded in 1998 by Ullrich Böhme on the organ in the Thomaskirche Leipzig, Germany.

One of Reger's more famous one-liners was "_Bach ist Anfang und Ende aller Musik_" ("All music begins and ends with Bach"), and he meant it. His organ fantasy & fugue on the B-A-C-H notes remains one of his better-known organ works. And I can safely add that the performance and recording sound on this disc are a pleasure to the ear.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

eljr said:


> *Chiaroscuro*
> 
> Zlata Chochieva (piano)
> 
> *Release Date:* 19th Aug 2022
> *Catalogue No:* V7542
> *Label:* Naive


Too bad that the cover doesn't mention that it's a Mozart - Scriabin mix. I've seen more covers that don't even mention the composer(s) involved. Oftentimes the _design _takes precedence over the _content_.


----------



## Enthusiast

Philidor said:


> Thanik you for asking. With some HIP recordings I had the impression of exaggerations. I remember some recordings of René Jacobs (Mozart 39&41?) as well as Bach's Mass in B minor with Fasolis, with which I was not happy. The reason were non-standard tempi and accentuations. My impression was that these exaggerations had no intrinsic reason but just a means for differentiation from others.
> 
> Aside from these extremes, I cherish the HIP access very much and I have to confess that Harnoncourt and successors opened a door to Mozart for me that remained closed with Böhm and others.


I also used to find some HIP recordings a bit formulaic - fast, clipped and not so different from each other - but I'm not sure I personally agree with your examples. That Jacobs Mozart record is full of imagination and yet (for me) true to Mozart. I think the days when HIP just meant fast and without much feeling and when they all sounded too similar are passed now, though. I do agree about Harnoncourt: he was often willing to play music slowly when it paid to and even when he seemed to be out to shock I usually found myself coming round to understanding and appreciating his insights.


----------



## Enthusiast

janwillemvanaalst said:


> Too bad that the cover doesn't mention that it's a Mozart - Scriabin mix. I've seen more covers that don't even mention the composer(s) involved. Oftentimes the _design _takes precedence over the _content_.


Yes! Remember the Herreweghe recording of Faure's Requiem? The one with the cover that tells us it is the Faure work but fails to mention the coupling, Franck's symphony. It is even worse given that the Franck is a wonderful performance.


----------



## eljr

*Beethoven: Cello Sonatas & Variations (Live)*

Jacqueline du Pré (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 9029621951
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 2 hours 21 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

Philidor said:


> Yes, maybe. This is why I wrote "my impression is that ..:" and not "the conductors did it only for the reason of differentiation".
> 
> Any counterexample with some evidence is highly welcome.


It could be that you have limited appreciation of the HIP aesthetic since both the Fasolis recording of the Bach B Minor and René Jacobs' recordings of Mozart are widely considered very good performances. 

These kinds of issues are subjective, and I won't argue with your personal response to these recordings, but will reject your characterization of the competency and motivation of the conductors.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak's lovely Cypresses and the great 14th quartet.


----------



## Philidor

SanAntone said:


> but will reject your characterization of the competency and motivation of the conductors.


I think I did not make a comment on the competency.

But thank you for your comment.


----------



## SanAntone

*Mozart | Don Giovanni, K. 527*
René Jacobs, Feiburger Barockorchester


----------



## deangelisj35

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, only downloads seem to be available. No doubt the discs will return - they are too good to get lost.


I see that the set came with a Blu-ray disc and DVD, so maybe they'll re-release it without those extras.


----------



## Malx

Hadn't listened to this work for a good while - streamed a new to me recording which I enjoyed.
*Elgar, Cello Concerto - Marie-Elisabeth Hecker (cello), Antwerp Symphony Orchestra, Edo De Waart.*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Philip Glass: Symphony No. 10 & Concert Overture


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Baxi

*Georg Friedrich Händel
Judas Maccabäus
Haefliger/ Adam/ Janowitz/ Schreier/ Vogel
Solistenvereinigung und Großer Chor des Berliner Rundfunks
Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin
Helmut Koch
(XI.+XII./1966, Berlin, SRK, Saal 1)*


----------



## Beeps




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Georgieva

*Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanoov. *
_Existing_ *Caucasian Sketches*


----------



## 13hm13

Celibidache
Münchner Philharmoniker
Symphonies


----------



## Manxfeeder

Debussy, Jeux

This recording is interesting. I'm used to the Debussy haze, and this recording is crystal clear; I can hear every part. I didn't know there were all these sounds I was missing.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Rameau – Les Indes Galantes - Suite – Frans Brüggen


----------



## Shoskofiev

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 173799
> 
> 
> *Erich Wolfgang Korngold* (1897-1957): *Symphony in F-sharp*, op.40 (1952), as recorded in 2019 by the Sinfonia of London, conducted by John Wilson.
> 
> This is Korngold's only full-scale symphony, and I find it quite an impressive work. I also quite like this performance.
> Wikipedia explains: "The symphony was completed in 1952 and dedicated to the memory of American president Franklin D. Roosevelt, who had died seven years earlier. The work's premiere on Austrian radio on 17 October 1954 by the Vienna Symphony Orchestra under Harold Byrns was described as "poorly rehearsed and performed". In 1959 Dimitri Mitropoulos wrote: "All my life I have searched for the perfect modern work. In this symphony I have found it. I shall perform it the next season." Then Mitropoulos's death intervened, and in fact the symphony did not enjoy its first concert outing until 27 November 1972, in Munich under Rudolf Kempe.


It's a "fast" performance, but one that really makes sense.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Sebastian Bach* (1685-1750): *Goldberg variations*, BWV.988 (1741), as recorded in 2017 by Beatrice Rana on piano.

For a long time I listened to Glenn Gould's eighties recording of the Goldberg variations, but I simply got focused too much on his humming that the sound engineers so desperately had tried to get rid of. So after an extensive artist scan I finally settled for Rana's performance, and I have not regretted it as yet.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky* (1840-1893): *String sextet in D minor "Souvenir de Florence"*, op.70 (1890), as recorded in 2011 by the Uppsala Chamber soloists.

I'm not a very avid chamber music fan, but this Tchaikovsky sextet I simply find irresistible, and the sound quality of this recording is way above average, to say the very least. 
Wikipedia: "Tchaikovsky dedicated the work to the St. Petersburg Chamber Music Society in response to his becoming an Honorary Member. The work, in the traditional four-movement form, was titled "Souvenir de Florence" because the composer sketched one of the work's principal themes while visiting Florence, Italy, where he composed The Queen of Spades."


----------



## jim prideaux

From the Pinnock English Concert recordings of the 'Sturm und Drang' symphonies......

Haydn's 35th,38th,39th and 59th symphonies......

I am primarily listening to this disc for the 59th 'Fire' having listened repeatedly to the Fischer Esterhazy recording over the last few days and thoroughly enjoyed it!

(having said that, I am really enjoying the other work as well.....)


----------



## prlj

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 173818
> 
> View attachment 173819


Oh WOW! I remember when this came out in 94! Absolutely loved it then...will have to dig it back out!


----------



## eljr

janwillemvanaalst said:


> Too bad that the cover doesn't mention that it's a Mozart - Scriabin mix. I've seen more covers that don't even mention the composer(s) involved. Oftentimes the _design _takes precedence over the _content_.


Point taken but I see nothing amiss in this. For me the album art is very important. In this case it cased me (and I am guessing you) to look inside.


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## 13hm13

Rameau* - Les Musiciens Du Louvre, Marc Minkowski – Une Symphonie Imaginaire


----------



## Itullian




----------



## eljr




----------



## SanAntone

*Sigismondo d'India* : _Lamenti & sospiri_
Mariana Flores / Julie Roset / Cappella Mediterrenea / Leonardo Garcia-Alacón


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis








Karajan conducts Beethoven’s “Missa solemnis” in Salzburg | Digital Concert Hall


Beethoven’s Missa solemnis is one of the most impressive sacred compositions there is, in which religious affirmation, virtuosic vocal music and a large-scale symphonic framework combine to create a powerful whole. In this live 1979 recording from Salzburg, Herbert von Karajan, who was deeply...




www.digitalconcerthall.com





Karajan in Salzburg


----------



## eljr




----------



## Malx

Streamed the remastered version of this symphony which I currently have on an old EMI disc. The sound does seem to be a bit clearer but I'd need to do a direct comparison to determine how much clearer - that will have to wait until another day.

*Mahler, Symphony No 5 - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli.








*


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Alban Berg* - Lyric Suite
Recorded Maida Vale Studios 12th December 1966

*Ravel* - Daphnis & Chloe Suite #2.
Recorded Live 30th July 1964 Royal Albert Hall (Promenade Concert)*

*Sibelius* - Symphony #7
Recorded live 8th March 1963 Royal Festival Hall**

Adrian Boult, BBC Symphony Orchestra/Philharmonia Orchestra*//Royal Philharmonic Orchestra**


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## SearsPoncho

Beethoven - String Quartet Op.18, #1 - Quartetto Italiano

Dvorak - String Quintet #2 - Panocha Quartet + 1


----------



## Beeps

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 173821
> 
> 
> *Johann Sebastian Bach* (1685-1750): *Goldberg variations*, BWV.988 (1741), as recorded in 2017 by Beatrice Rana on piano.
> 
> For a long time I listened to Glenn Gould's eighties recording of the Goldberg variations, but I simply got focused too much on his humming that the sound engineers so desperately had tried to get rid of. So after an extensive artist scan I finally settled for Rana's performance, and I have not regretted it as yet.



I love this recording.


----------



## Floeddie

Leos Janacek - Taras Bulba / Sinfonettia

It's not much of a picture, but I do enjoy this album.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Beautiful lute and voice for warm up listening


----------



## OCEANE

Op 18, No. 1 of this boxset of Quartetto Italiano
my reference recording of Beethoven complete string quartets


----------



## jambo

I ended up enjoying this performance a lot, and it helped me to appreciate the symphony a lot more. I still have issues with the 2nd and 3rd movements, but I greatly enjoyed the other movements. Well done to Lenny.

*Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29, "Polish"

Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
1975


----------



## sAmUiLc

D894


----------



## sAmUiLc

Moments Musicaux


----------



## prlj

*Mahler 3 Chicago/Solti*

It's hard to top the Chicago brass.........


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rachmaninov: Moments Musicaux
Liszt: Chasse-neige
Schubert/Liszt: Aufenthalt









My favorite recording of the set of six MMs


----------



## sAmUiLc

Martha Argerich, Chopin, Brahms, Liszt, Ravel, Prokofiev - Début Recital / Liszt: Sonata In B Minor = Sonate H-Moll


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the CD release of "Début Recital / Liszt: Sonata In B Minor = Sonate H-Moll" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## OCEANE

Noticing some negative comments in other forums about this new release of François-Xavier Roth, I revisited it with reference of Gary Bertini's version. IMHO, it might be a different interpretation and I'm fine with it.


----------



## Rogerx

Humperdinck: Klavierlieder

Susan Anthony (soprano) Andreas Schmidt (baritone) & Adrian Baianu (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite & Schoenberg: Pelléas & Mélisande

Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Jonathan Nott


----------



## sAmUiLc

Both the song cycle and the sonata


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 43 'Mercury'; Symphony No. 59 'Fire'

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Schreker* (1878-1934): *Romantic suite*, op.14 (1903), as recorded in 2017 by the Berlin Radio Symphony orchestra, conducted by JoAnn Falletta.

Schreker's Romantic suite sure was a pleasant surprise last evening on the shuffle playlist. Highly romantic, without getting shallow. In fact, Wikipedia adds: "Primarily a composer of operas, Schreker developed a style characterized by aesthetic plurality (a mixture of Romanticism, Naturalism, Symbolism, Impressionism, Expressionism and Neue Sachlichkeit), timbral experimentation, strategies of extended tonality and conception of total music theatre into the narrative of 20th-century music."


----------



## Art Rock

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartets (Kontra Quartet, Da Capo, 7 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues with Holmboe's cycle. Today the sixth CD, containing quartets 17, 19 and 20.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Schulhoff - String Quartets 1 and 2, 5 Pieces for String Quartet
Petersen Quartet









Messiaen - Trois petites liturgies, Couleurs de La Cite Celeste, Hymne au Saint-Sacrament
Chung/Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France









Mozart - Wind Serenades 10 and 11
Klemperer/London Wind Quintet, New Philharmonia Winds









Puccini - Madama Butterfly
Karajan/Vienna; Freni, Pavarotti, Ludwig, Kerns


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Missae breves, BWV 233 - 242

Ensemble Vocal de Lausanne (vocal ensemble), Philippe Huttenlocher (bass), Wally Staempfli (soprano), Claudine Perret (contralto), Hanna Schaer (contralto), Olivier Dufour (tenor), Nicole Rossier- Maradan (mezzo-soprano), John Elwes (tenor)

Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Michel Corboz


----------



## Georgieva

*Bizet : Symphonie en Ut Majeur-Jeux d'enfants-Chabrier : Suite Pastorale*


----------



## Montarsolo

The weekly quartet. Until now I've listened to Amadeus Quartet, Leipziger Quartet and Guarneri Quartet but this one with ABQ is my favorite. Well played, warm, lively, energetic, no nonsense.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Artemy Vedel *(1767-1808): *Divine Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom* (~1797), as recorded by the Rybin Choir Moscow, directed by Valery Rybin.

To me, Artemy Vedel remains a fascinating enigma. Regarded as one of the "Golden three" Slavonic choral composers of the 18th century (with Bortniansky and Berezovsky), not even a single portrait of him survived. And then Wikipedia adds: "In 1797 Tsar Paul I prohibited the performance in churches of any form of music except for the Divine Liturgy. In 1798 Levanidov was removed from his post by Paul I, leaving Vedel without a benefactor. Church authorities sent him to a mental asylum in 1799 for spurious reasons, and he died soon after." 
Whenever I hear Vedel's music, though, Beethoven's remark about Schubert comes to mind: _"Truly, the spark of divine genius resides in this man!"_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Vivaldi: Guitar Concerto in D (arr. Pujol)

















Sharon Isbin - Greatest Hits


Sharon Isbin - Greatest Hits. Erato: 2435620755. Buy download online. Sharon Isbin/Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne/Lawrence Foster/Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra/Hugh Wolff, Sharon Isbin (guitar), Sharon Isbin/Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne/Lawrence Foster, Markus Höberling (horn), Sharon...



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Fantasia on Russian Folk Themes, Sinfonietta for String Orchestra, Capriccio on English Themes, Slavonic Rhapsody (Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Gauk, Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Samuli Samosud, Northern Flowers)*

A collection of early works, all composed in 1950-1954 when Boris was in his twenties. Traditional works without an individual voice, but accomplished and pleasant to listen to. The most interesting work on the CD, the Capriccio on English Themes, would be an interesting work to programme for the Last Night on the Proms.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Montarsolo

Enjoyed listening to this recording yesterday so why not do it again. I'm reading a book about Alma Mahler. It struck me (again) that Mahler was hardly appreciated as a composer. Certainly not by his wife.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johan Svendsen* (1840-1911): *Cello concerto*, op.7 (1871), as recorded in 2012 by Truls Mørk (cello), with the Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Neeme Järvi.

Lovely cello concerto by Svendsen, beautifully performed by his compatriot Truls Mørk. I feel Svendsen deserves more recognition; he's been (understandably) overshadowed by Grieg.


----------



## prlj

Cellist* Julia Kent | Green and Grey*

Looped cello with electronics. Not certain that purists will consider it "classical," but that's where I have it filed, and that's how I hear it. Perfect with morning coffee and crosswords.


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

String quartets 1&2


----------



## Rogerx

Humperdinck: Moorish Rhapsody/Humperdinck: Dornroschen

Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Martin Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## Montarsolo

Bourdon said:


> Beethoven
> 
> String quartets 1&2


Yesterday I picked up exactly the same box to listen to String Quartet 1. Great recording.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works
part one for this morning.​I had overlooked how relatively young KS was when he composed these early works. As a person Szymanowski was reputed to be shy, introspective and not a little gloomy at times but there is no impression given here that the music was hesitant or lacking in maturity. 

_Nine Preludes_ op.1 (1899-1900):
_Variations_ in B-flat minor op.3 (1901-03):
_Four Etudes_ op.4 (1900-02):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C-minor op.8 (1903-04):
_Variations on a Polish Folk Theme_ in B-minor op.10 (1900-04):
_Fantasy_ in C op.14 (1905):









Sonata in D-minor for violin and piano op.9 (1904):









_Concert Overture_ in E for orchestra op.12 (1904-05):


----------



## Bourdon

Montarsolo said:


> Yesterday I picked up exactly the same box to listen to String Quartet 1. Great recording.


Thus are also my favorite recordings.I have also the live recordings wich are also excellent,both CD as well on DVD 😀


----------



## Enthusiast

13hm13 said:


> Celibidache
> Münchner Philharmoniker
> Symphonies


Surely not the whole box? There are some marvellous recordings in there (IMHO) but which did you listen to?


----------



## neoshredder

Brahms - Violin Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


_*Seiji Ozawa*_* (小澤 征爾, Ozawa Seiji ; Shenyang, 1 september 1935)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Ambroise Thomas: Hamlet (Welsh National Opera Orchestra, Chorus of the Welsh National Opera, Richard Bonynge, Sherryl Milnes, Joan Sutherland, James Morris, Barbara Conrad et al, Decca, 3 CD's)*


Ambroise Thomas (1811 - 1896) was a French composer and teacher, best known for his operas Mignon (1866) and Hamlet (1868). Today Hamlet, one of the coming weeks Mignon. Like Thomas himself (who did his utmost to avoid his pupils being influenced by César Franck and Gabriel Fauré ), these operas sound rather old-fashioned, which explains their neglect in the 20th century. That said, Hamlet is still a worthwhile opera, with great melodies, and good for almost three hours of listening pleasure.


----------



## MartinDB

Floeddie said:


> There are other sets I found on Presto Music that are about 60% less, but this one is worth it, yes?
> 
> Given your statement below, I bought it... it actually ended up being cheaper as a CD set than as mp3 downloads. I'll rip 'em myself!


I have almost no Debussy in my collection, strikingly. If I wanted to start with a set would you recommend this or, say, the Warner complete works (also available relatively inexpensively right now on Presto)? Or a different set entirely? Thanks in advance for any thoughts.


----------



## MartinDB

Szell Beethoven 7th symphony from this set.










And the Beethoven 7th from this set by Krivine.










I have a particular fixation on the rumbling basses in the coda of the first movement and am trying new speakers out with these two.


----------



## Bourdon

Balade A III Chans

After a long wait finally in the mailbox, but when listening there is only joy of these beautiful recordings


----------



## Helgi

*Mahler: Symphony 6*
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

I love the sound of these Channel Classics recordings, a really nice balance of clarity and weight


----------



## Montarsolo

Brahms pianoconcert 2, Anda/Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Montarsolo

Lovely isn't it?! I listened to the recording again today.


----------



## Enthusiast

It's getting so that I can't get through a day without hearing several Beethoven Op 18/1 recordings. All four of these.


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## Rogerx

Arvo Pärt: Tabula Rasa

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Orchestre de chambre de Lausanne



Pärt: Darf ich…
Pärt: Fratres for Violin, Strings & Percussion
Pärt: Für Lennart in memoriam for string orchestra
Pärt: Silouans Song
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
Pärt: Summa
Pärt: Tabula Rasa


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler, 5 Rückertlieder, Baker/ Barbirolli (a lovely combination)


----------



## eljr

*Chopin: Scherzos & Other Piano Works*

Valentina Lisitsa (piano)

*Release Date:* 15th Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* V7700
*Label:* Naive


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Alban Berg Quartet - The Complete Recordings*

Mozart: Six Quartets dedicated to Haydn (Quartets 14-19) - 

 - Mozart - String Quartet No. 14 in G major, K387 'Spring'

- Mozart - String Quartet No. 15 in D minor, K421

- Mozart - String Quartet No. 16 in E flat, K428


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61/Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 1 in G minor, BWV1001
Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev


----------



## Helgi

Is he conducting with a toothpick?


----------



## Rogerx

Helgi said:


> Is he conducting with a toothpick?


You win a foot Holliday to Moscow


----------



## Montarsolo

Rachmaninov, Symphony 2, Ashkenazy


----------



## Art Rock

*Helmut Walcha: Chorale Preludes 3 (Delbert Disselhorst, Naxos)*

The third of a set of four CD's, which arrived recently as a bargain from JPC. Helmut Walcha (1907 - 1991) was a German organist, harpsichordist, music teacher and composer. I have several organ recital CD's by him, bit this is my first encounter with Walcha a composer of organ music.These short chorale preludes are this time played by Delbert Disselhorst, who like Wolfgang Rübsam (player on the first 2 CD's) was one of Walcha's students.


----------



## Enthusiast

Various recordings of this work have been posted in this thread over the last few days. It reminded me that a hearing was overdue for me.


----------



## Montarsolo

Interesting. I don't know this work or even the composer. How do you rate the composition?


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Daniël de Lange* (1841-1918):* Requiem* (1868), as recorded in 2021 by the Netherlands Chamber choir, conducted by Uwe Gronostay.

A bit of Dutch composer promotion . A 19th century composer, choir director, pianist, music teacher and music critic. This requiem was a nice surprise.


----------



## eljr

*Figures of Harmony*

Songs of Codex Chantilly c.1390
Ferrara Ensemble, Crawford Young

*Release Date:* 16th Mar 2015
*Catalogue No:* A382
*Label:* Arcana
*Length:* 4 hours 20 minutes


----------



## eljr

Bourdon said:


> Balade A III Chans
> 
> After a long wait finally in the mailbox, but when listening there is only joy of these beautiful recordings



I was lucky enough to find this one one of my streaming services.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Jeux*

Comparing Markl's recording to that of Boulez, Markl is more interesting. Boulez is bland in comparison. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Enthusiast

Montarsolo said:


> Interesting. I don't know this work or even the composer. How do you rate the composition?


If this was aimed at my Schmidt post, it's a fine work. As for Schmidt, most people I think go for his 4th symphony first and declare him to be unduly neglected.


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Viola Concerto, Partita for Orchestra & Sonata for String Orchestra

James Ehnes (viola)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Six Orchestral Pieces, Op. 6*

Sinopoli does a great job in this entire box set. Having said that, I think Karajan still has an edge, especially in this, because Karajan is downright terrifying.


----------



## Montarsolo

Montarsolo said:


> Rachmaninov, Symphony 2, Ashkenazy


So, one hour later. My first acquaintance with Rachmaninov's second symphony. I have to say: I like it. Listen again next week but on vinyl (when I'm home alone).


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arthur Sullivan* (1842-1900): *Symphony in E* ("Irish", 1866), as recorded in 2010 by the BBC Philharmonic, conducted by Richard Hickox.

Many associate Arthur Sullivan solely with the Gilbert & Sullivan operettas, but he also wrote a 'serious' symphony (which, not surprisingly, is actually rather cheerful). 
Wikipedia says: Since Sullivan's death, it has frequently been called the "Irish" Symphony as it was composed in Ireland, and as a homage to Mendelssohn's "Scottish Symphony". The piece was generally well-received at its early performances. Onc critic commented: "The symphony [is] the best musical work, if judged only by the largeness of its form and the number of beautiful thoughts it contains, for a long time produced by any English composer. ... Mr Sullivan should abjure Mendelssohn, even Beethoven and above all Schumann, for a year and a day."


----------



## Enthusiast

Patricia Kopatchinskaja's latest disc is a fine one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Debussy, Khamma

David Hurwitz has more than one trashed this piece, but Markl makes a strong argument for it. To be sure, the orchestration is not Debussy's but that of Koechlin, so it may be on the cautious side, and Debussy seems to have incorporated some chords influenced by Petrushka, so it won't rise to the top of his most inspired pieces, but it's still very much worth hearing.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 'Winter Reveries'; Symphony No. 2 'Little Russian'

London Symphony Orchestra, Igor Markevitch


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, The Martyrdom of St. Sebastian*


----------



## Bourdon

Ralph Vaughan Williams


Going through this cycle starting with....

A Sea Symphony


----------



## Itullian

Perahia, Bach


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Hogwash

Enjoying this one a lot:


----------



## Enthusiast

The Op 30 violin sonatas - numbers 6 - 8 - from Faust and Melnikov.


----------



## Bourdon

Delius

Hassan

Bournemouth Sinfonietta Choir Bournemouth Sinfonietta

Vernon Handley


----------



## Enthusiast

Two Beethoven trios. Great performances.


----------



## deangelisj35

Bourdon said:


> Beethoven
> 
> String quartets 1&2


I see that the cover says "Studio Version." Did the ABQ also release live recordings of the Beethoven quartets?


----------



## Merl

Cherubini String Quartet 1&3 from this fine set. A bit closely recorded but expressive and strong.


----------



## Bourdon

deangelisj35 said:


> I see that the cover says "Studio Version." Did the ABQ also release live recordings of the Beethoven quartets?



Yes they did but they are hard to come by 

They are/were (?) also available on DVD . I like these live recordings very much .


----------



## sAmUiLc

Peer Gynt









This is not the suites, but the complete incidental music.

Not only Bonney, the only singer here, but all the drama voice actors are poignant.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jean-Philippe Rameau* (1683-1764): *Castor & Pollux* (1754), as recorded in 1993 by Les Arts Florissants, conducted by William Christie.

Castor & Pollux is one of Rameau's best regarded works. This CD contains the "choirs and dances" highlights from that opera. And in my opinion the result is marvellous: even though this Castor & Pollux is only fragmental, I still get the feeling I'm being guided by a master storyteller that constantly conjures splendid images. The magic works. Recommended.


----------



## Art Rock

*Michael Tippett: Piano Concerto, Fantasia on a theme of Handel, Piano Sonatas 1-4 ( BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins, Steven Osborne, Hyperion, 2 CD's)*

The first CD contains the two works for piano and orchestra, and the first piano sonata, the second CD the other three sonatas. The piano concerto (1955) is one of my favourite Tippett pieces, and actually one of my favourite post 1950 piano concertos. The Handel Fantasia (1941) is a good piece as well. The four piano sonatas (1938-1984) are outside my comfort zone - the genre has never been a favourite of mine to start with and in general I am not crazy about 20th (and 21st) century piano music.That said, I enjoyed the first - the others not so much.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part two
for late afternoon and early evening.

EDIT: incorrect work posted.

Symphony no.2 in B-flat for orchestra op.19 (1909-10):









_Prelude and Fugue_ in C-sharp minor WoO (1906 and 1909):
Piano Sonata no.2 in A op.21 (1910-11):
_Métopes_ - three poems op.29 (1915):









_Romance_ in D for violin and piano op.23 (1910):
_Nocturne and Tarantella_ for violin and piano op.28 (1915):









_Love Songs of Hafiz_ - eight songs for voice and orchestra op.26
[Texts: Khwāja Shams-ud-Dīn Muḥammad Ḥāfeẓ-e Shīrāzī,
trans. by Hans Bethge] (1911 and 1914):


----------



## MartinDB

Martinu 5th and 6th symphonies. I have a couple of other versions of these particular symphonies but don't know them well enough to have preferences.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Bourdon

Bruckner

Symphony No.9

Live recording 1976


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alfred Schnittke* (1924-1998): *Psalms of repentance* (1988), as recorded in 2017 by the Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, conducted by Kaspars Putniņš.

The album cover really says it all, especially combined with the liner notes: "In the last stage of his career, the composer, plagued by bad health, wrote some of his most fearful and challenging music. The Psalms of Repentance, completed in 1988 and premièred that December in Moscow, are dark indeed, but Schnittke never lets the last candle of faith be extinguished, and it is both the candle and the dark that fascinate as we hear this work."


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## jim prideaux

Continuing what is a less than logical or even structured listen to various Haydn symphonies by different performers......

Davis and the RCO-82nd and 83rd.

So well recorded and performed with real vigour.


----------



## Eramire156

*Charles Ives
Symphony no.1 in D minor 











Eugene Ormandy
The Philadelphia Orchestra *


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, Book 1.*

Personally, I like these orchestrations. Markl manages to make these pieces sparkle.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Continuing what is a less than logical or even structured listen to various Haydn symphonies by different performers......
> 
> Davis and the RCO-82nd and 83rd.
> 
> So well recorded and performed with real vigour.


And on to 91st and 92nd.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Still exploring Messiaen and having a great time doing so. The only two vocal works on the disc La Mort du Nombre and Chant des Deportes i enjoyed immensely!











*Olivier Messiaen – Inédits*

Chœur De La BBC
Guy Deplus 
Sir Andrew Davis
Quatuor Rosamonde
Christian Lardé
Jeanne Loriod
Yvonne Loriod-Messiaen
Orchestre De La BBC
Naji Hakim
Françoise Pollet
Hervé Lamy
Agnès Sulem-Bialobroda

Jade  – 74321 67411-2
1999


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner 7th









Karl Böhm


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, Three Pieces from the Lyric Suite.*


----------



## Dimace

After a small time of inactivity, because I relocated to a bigger apartment to gain more place for my gargantuan vinyl collection, I return to community with a very nice collection from Vienna Philharmonic with works of Berg, Honegger, Webern and other 20th century great composers. The accompanying booklet is truly a piece of art and one more reason to buy this top Andante production. The sound quality varies from good to excellent.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Lucia Popp, Münchner Rundfunkorchester - Conducted By Stefan Soltesz - Slavonic Opera Arias


Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for Slavonic Opera Arias by Lucia Popp, Münchner Rundfunkorchester - Conducted By Stefan Soltesz. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Dvorak* *7*
Cleveland Orchestra, Dohnanyi

Can never quite make my mind up as to my preferred Dvorak symphony. At the moment it's 7, possibly due to an excellent concert performance by the LPO under the direction of Kazushi Ono that I attended earlier this year - the percussionist (timpani) was outstanding in the performance.

Dohnanyi is a superlative musicians and I find he always hits the spot, no matter the repertoire. I had the privilege to attend a number of his concerts in London in the 1990s, including a wonderful Bruckner 8.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## prlj

*Mahler 1 Chicago/Solti *tonight....


----------



## sAmUiLc

Quatuor Ebene - Beethoven Around the World: The Complete String Quartets - Amazon.com Music


Quatuor Ebene - Beethoven Around the World: The Complete String Quartets - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com





1 CD at a time

Since each CD contains the different program recorded live during the concerts given in the 7 different cities around the world, listening to each CD is like attending each concert in each city.. sort of.


----------



## opus55

Richard Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier, Acts II, III


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Johannes Brahms*

A German Requiem, Op. 45

*Silke-Thora Mattheis and Christian Kohn, piano*


----------



## sAmUiLc

This recording shares the top spot with Kempe on BBC label, which also features Janet Baker, as my favorites.


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Böhm - Mein Freund ist mein
Cantatas


Böhm, G: Ach, Herr, komme hinab (Oh Lord, come down)
Böhm, G: Das Himmelreich ist gleich einem Koenige (The kingdom of heaven is like a king)
Böhm, G: Mein Freund ist mein und ich bin sein (My Friend is mine and Iam his)
Böhm, G: Wie lieblich sind deine Wohnungen, Herr Zebaoth (How delightful are your dwelling places, Mr. Zebaoth)


----------



## Rogerx

Mihaly Mosonyi: Works for Piano Trio
Kassai Trio


Mosonyi: Grand Nocturne
Mosonyi: Piano Trio in B flat major, Op. 1


----------



## sAmUiLc

a few symphonies at a time


----------



## Rogerx

Diepenbrock: Orchestral Songs

Hans Christoph Begemann (baritone)

Sinfonieorchester St. Gallen, Otto Tausk


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Krenek - Sechs Motetten, 5 Prayers, Kantate Op 72, Lamento della Ninfa, Drei gemischte A-Cappella Chöre, 2 Choruses on Jacobean Poems
Rademann/RIAS Kammerchor









Weill - The Eternal Road (highlights)
Schwarz/Berlin RSO; Christopher, DeNolfo, Dent et al









Orff - Carmina Burana
Kegel/Leipzig RSO; Casapietra, Hiestermann, Neumann, Stryczek, Wagner


----------



## Montarsolo

Bourdon said:


> Yes they did but they are hard to come by
> 
> They are/were (?) also available on DVD . I like these live recordings very much .


You are right. These live recordings are already in 1997 in the EMI catalog. Always overlooked.
Sometime in the late 90s there came the the box with the studio recordings. I then bought it.

I started the day with Carmen (Beecham)


----------



## Philidor

Bach in the morning.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Violin Concerto D minor BWV 1052R
Violin Concerto E major BWV 1042*

Isabelle Faust, Violin
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Art Rock

*Vagn Holmboe: String Quartets (Kontra Quartet, Da Capo, 7 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues with Holmboe's cycle. Today the final CD, containing quartets 16 and 18, and two other works, Svaerm (originally for violin duo, arranged by the composer) and Quartetto Sereno, the last work he ever composed, and left unfinished on his death in 1996. His pupil Per Nørgård has finished the two movements.


----------



## sAmUiLc

España


España. Decca: E4663782. Buy Presto CD or download online. London Symphony Orchestra, L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Ataúlfo Argenta



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Kiki

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 4_
*London Symphony Orchestra / Bernard Haitink* • 2004 Live • LSO Live

Extremely slow, very tender and tautly played.

Although I can easily image someone else would say unethically fast, unprofessionally coarse or absolutely boring.

Having said that, it is unlikely that I would return to this more often than say Adam Fischer's recent, although horribly engineered but in my opinion perfect performance.


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphoniy No. 38 in C major "Echo", Symphony No. 39 in G minor, Symphony A in B-flat major, and Symphony B in B-flat major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer 

This has been an excellent set, but these performances on this disc have struck me as especially great. Notably, I don't think I'll be turning to anyone else's performance of the G-minor symphony. This one is just superb! And it has some stiff competition, too.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Knorf said:


> *Joseph Haydn: *Symphoniy No. 38 in C major "Echo", Symphony No. 39 in G minor, Symphony A in B-flat major, and Symphony B in B-flat major
> Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer
> 
> This has been an excellent set, but these performances on this disc have struck me as especially great. Notably, I don't think I'll be turning to anyone else's performance of the G-minor symphony. This one is just superb! And it has some stiff competition, too.


I agree that the box offers excellent value at this price, but at one point I decided to get better alternatives for the final 5 symphonies (100-104). But that's entirely subjective to personal taste of course.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart - Yvonne Lefébure


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## neoshredder

Henryk Melcer - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C Minor


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## Montarsolo

Carmen interrupted halfway through. Soon further.

Now Beethoven's opus 18/1 again with ABQ.


----------



## MartinDB

Red Terror said:


>


I have been tempted to add this to my collection, having read good reviews of it. It sounds like it has the aggression in the outer movements that I enjoy - my favourite recording is Han Na Chang, for that reason. Do you know that recording and are you able to make a comment on how this compares?


----------



## Georgieva

*Alfred Schnittke - Psalms of Repentance*

Swedish Radio Choir

*Tõnu Kaljuste*, conductor
(1999)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ludwig van Beethoven* (1770-1827): *Piano sonata no.32 in C minor*, op.111 (1822), as recorded in 1994 by Richard Goode.

I know there are many, many rewarding recordings of the Beethoven piano sonatas cycle, and I'll admit that I never did an extensive comparison. But I like Goode's performances. Beethoven was a lion at heart, and I feel that Richard Goode's performance matches that spirit, without ever getting overblown or haughty.


----------



## jim prideaux

Knorf said:


> *Joseph Haydn: *Symphoniy No. 38 in C major "Echo", Symphony No. 39 in G minor, Symphony A in B-flat major, and Symphony B in B-flat major
> Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer
> 
> This has been an excellent set, but these performances on this disc have struck me as especially great. Notably, I don't think I'll be turning to anyone else's performance of the G-minor symphony. This one is just superb! And it has some stiff competition, too.


Knorf.......good to know I am not the only one engaged in listening to Haydn's symphonies ...I have found the last few days of listening to be a 'revelation' ( I do have the feeling that for me personally Haydn does present some kind of considered and balanced response to an increasingly fraught world......but thats just me!)

YT-Bohm and the VPO-92 (Oxford)

Not really interested in the whole debate re HIP vs traditional big stuff....Just happen to be really enjoying this recording and performance. I must agree with you about certain recordings from the Fischer series.....I found myself listening repeatedly to three of the works earlier this week ( I mentioned the specific ones in an earlier post)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Schubert* (1797-1828): *String quartet no.13 in A minor "Rosamunde"*, D.804 (1823), as recorded in 2006 by the Takács quartet. 

I've heard several impressive performances of Schubert's famous quartets, but very few with appealing sound engineering. In my opinion, this one balances out best in that regard. I can forgive Hyperion for the rather cheesy album cover.


----------



## Bourdon

Fleur De Vertus

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Dante-Symphony

Staatskapelle Dresden, Dresden State Opera Chorus, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## MartinDB

Schnittke cello concerto. Not listened to this for some time and am really enjoying it.


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_La Valse _
*Rottdam Philharmonic Orchestra / Yannick Nézet-Séguin* • 2007 • EMI

Sensually aggressive, with subtle pulling of tempo that accentuates the character of the music rather well.

Exemplary and entertaining hi-fi sound, i.e. a bad and unnatural recording, as it is artificially boosted to the extreme especially at the bottom end.


----------



## Chilham

Holst: The Planets
Sir Mark Elder, Hallé Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

Peter Maag and the LSO......

Mendelssohn's 3rd.....

OK....it is on YT and yet clearly a special performance.

Reminder of how Maag was such a wonderful conductor (will return to his LvB over the weekend)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part three scattered
throughout the morning and early afternoon.

_Mythes - _three pieces for violin and piano op.30 (1915):









Symphony no.3 [_Pieśń o nocy_ (_Song of the Night_)] for tenor/soprano, mixed
choir and orchestra op.27 [Text: Jalāl ad-Dīn Muḥammad Rūmī, trans. by
Tadeusz Miciński] (1914-16):

with Jon Garrison (ten.)









_(12) Études_ op.33 (1916):
_(3) Masques_ op.34 (1915-16):
Piano Sonata no.3 op.36 (1917):









Violin Concerto no.1 op.35 (1916):









String Quartet no.1 in C op.37 (1917):


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov: Symphony No. 3 & Concert Waltz No. 2

Bamberger Symphoniker, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan williams

Yesterday was my first listen to the performance of the Sea Symphony and I loved it.It sounds glorious without being pompous,it has a certain freshness that is attractive.It is a performance that I totally won over and of course there is also the great Chandos recording 
I have the recordings with Boult and Haitink and I'm glad I chose for Thomson as a third set.
For now on with the second symphony


----------



## Chilham

A 'contrast and compare' for Vaughan Williams' Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis.









Andrew Manze, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra









Sir Mark Elder, Hallé Orchestra









Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Probably my favourite Bach Mass recording.


----------



## Montarsolo

Listening to this record again. Would like to get to know the music well. Good performance. Jessy Norman sings breathtakingly in 'Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen'.


----------



## Rogerx

Edvard Grieg: the Cello Works - Transcriptions and Songs

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Mail was early today.


----------



## Bourdon

Montarsolo said:


> Listening to this record again. Would like to get to know the music well. Good performance. Jessy Norman sings breathtakingly in 'Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen'.



Ik zie dat je net de heg geknipt hebt


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*George Enescu* (1881-1955): *Piano suite no.2 in D*, op.10 (1903), as recorded in 2005 by Luiza Borac.

Marvellous suite, and Luiza offers a performance that gladdens the heart. Wikipedia says that Enescu submitted this work "...for presentation at a competition organised by the periodical Musica. It was entered in the piano division of the competition, the Pleyel Prize, under the motto "Des cloches sonores". It won first place. The judges included Claude Debussy, Vincent d'Indy, Georges Hüe, Pierre Lalo, Charles Malherbe, Reynaldo Hahn, Henri de Curzon, Gabriel Pierné, and Alfred Cortot."


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Alban Berg Quartet - The Complete Recordings*

Mozart - String Quartet No. 17 in B flat major, K458 'The Hunt'

Mozart - String Quartet No. 18 in A Major, K464 'Drum'

Mozart - String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'

Early morning - Afternoon - Late evening...


----------



## Montarsolo

Bourdon said:


> Ik zie dat je net de heg geknipt hebt


Haha lol  . It was a beautiful bunch of flowers.










I wish you a lot of listening pleasure. Unfortunately I have to go up the ladder to sand and paint the house.


----------



## Rogerx

Landscapes

Music by Scarlatti, Schubert, Mompou and Albéniz

Andrew Tyson (piano)



Albéniz: Iberia, book 1
Mompou: Paisajes
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K9 in D minor
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K20 in E major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K96 in D major
Scarlatti, D: Keyboard Sonata K322 in A major
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D66


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

New release Friday: the three sinfoniettas that those three wonderful composers, Poulenc, Prokofiev and Britten (in order of appearence) wrote


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Gioachino Rossini* (1792-1868): *Petite Messe Solennelle *(1863, version for choir and orchestra), as recorded in 2012 by the Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia & the Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale Di Santa Cecilia, conducted by Antonio Pappano.

In his old age, long after his successful opera career, Rossini wrote among other works a beautiful 'solemn mass'. Initially, it was scored for voices, choir and piano. But in 1867, three years after the first performance, Rossini discreetly orchestrated it, partly for fear that others would do it anyway after his death. And I'm glad he did, for I much prefer the orchestral version.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg - Orchestral Music

Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Bjarte Engeset

Grieg: Ballade in G minor, Op. 24
Grieg: Bell-Ringing (from Lyric Pieces Op. 54)
Grieg: Brudefølget drar forbi (No. 2 from Folkelivsbilder, Op. 19)
Grieg: Funeral March: Rikard Nordraak in memoriam
Grieg: Lyric Pieces V (6), Op. 54
Grieg: Moods, Op. 73
Grieg: Norwegian Dances (4), Op. 35
Grieg: Slåtter, Op. 72


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck* (1562-1621): *Complete harpsichord and organ music*, as performed in 2010 by Daniele Boccaccio on organ and harpsichord.

This is in my opinion one to avoid. Don't get drawn in by the budget price. Daniele Boccaccio is without doubt a skilful performer, but the sound quality of both organ and harpsichord I find plain awful. Any reverb is virtually absent. It doesn't need to sound like a cathedral, but I find this too dry. But much worse, the sound is robotic, as if the instruments are emulated from a synthesizer. Of course, you should decide for yourself if you like the sound or not, but this one won't be in my collection.


----------



## Floeddie

A dark adventure: Ralph Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 4


----------



## Enthusiast

Four more Beethoven Op 18/1 recordings. What is it about Beethoven that makes it possible for so many different performances of his music to convince and reward even when they are played back to back?


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Jiri Matys - Symphonic Overture (Waldhans/Supraphon)
Jaroslav Ridky - Symphony #7 (Neumann/Panton)*


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

A Pastoral symphony (3)


----------



## haziz




----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works part 
four for the rest of the afternoon.

_Trzy kaprysy Paganiniego_ [_Three Paganini Caprices_]
for violin and piano op.40 (1918):









_Mandragora_ - ballet-pantomime in three scenes for chamber
orchestra with one brief passage for tenor op.43 [Text:
Ryszard Bolesławski and/or Leon Schiller] (1920): a)
No.3 from _Four Etudes_ op.4 for piano, arr. for orchestra
by Grzegorz Fitelberg (orig. 1900-02 - arr. ????):

a) with Stanisław Meus (ten.)









_Król Roger_ [_King Roger_] - opera in three acts op.46 [Libretto:
Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz/Karol Szymanowski] (1918-24):









_Słopiewnie_ [_Word-song_] - cycle of five songs for voice and piano,
arr. for voice and orchestra op.46b [Texts: Julian Tuwim]
(orig. 1921 - arr. 1923-24):

with Zofia Kilanowicz (sop.)


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Oedipus Rex

Jessye Norman (Jocasta) & Peter Schreier (Oedipus), Bryn Terfel (Creon), Harry Peeters (Tiresias), Robert Swensen (Shepherd), Michio Tatara (Messenger)

Saito Kinen Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Bourdon

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 173929
> 
> 
> *Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck* (1562-1621): *Complete harpsichord and organ music*, as performed in 2010 by Daniele Boccaccio on organ and harpsichord.
> 
> This is in my opinion one to avoid. Don't get drawn in by the budget price. Daniele Boccaccio is without doubt a skilful performer, but the sound quality of both organ and harpsichord I find plain awful. Any reverb is virtually absent. It doesn't need to sound like a cathedral, but I find this too dry. But much worse, the sound is robotic, as if the instruments are emulated from a synthesizer. Of course, you should decide for yourself if you like the sound or not, but this one won't be in my collection.



They are not that bad and I have it in my collection.There are however much better performances...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Bourdon

Alas this purple box is oop but still available in the second-hand market.













For the real Sweelinck diehards there is still this massive set in the Dutch language.It contains all the psalms ,in short a complete Sweelinck.

There is also an international release


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn's London symphonies were a huge "symphonic leap" for him and I love them greatly. Beecham was a great advocate for them I listened to the first three (93 - 95) in this set.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff & Brahms

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano), Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)





Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19


----------



## Klavierman

This new Kissin was released today--very good, as expected!


----------



## Baxi

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Magnificat in D, BWV 243 • Missa in A, BWV 234
Bonney/ Remmert/ Trost/ Bär
RIAS Kammerchor
Kammerorchester C.Ph.E. Bach
Peter Schreier
(11/1993, Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin)*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Cyril Scott* (1879-1970): *Three Symphonic dances*, op.22 (1902), as recorded by the BBC Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Martyn Brabbins.

These "dances" are perhaps somewhat middle-of-the-road late romanticism, but a pleasant experience nonetheless.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Eduard Nápravník *(1839-1916):* Four pieces for violin and piano*, op.64 (1906), as recorded in 2019 by Lana Trotovšek and Ludmil Angelov.

Now this is probably the surprise of the day. These four pieces for violin and piano make for a fascinating listening journey, in which the violin and piano beautifully complement each other. I can see why this is more than "just" a violin sonata. A treat!


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Dvorak: Wind Serenade / Janacek: Mladi / Enescu: Dixtuor

Probably some of the very best works for wind ensemble. I enjoy the second movement of Enescu's Dixtuor very much.


----------



## Malx

I didn't post yesterday all I listened to was umpteen recordings of Beethoven's Op 18/1.

Today something completely different;
*Purcell, King Arthur Acts I, II & III - Jennifer Smith, Gillian Fisher, Elisabeth Priday, Gill Ross, Ashley Stafford, Paul Elliott, Stephen Varcoe, Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner.








*


----------



## Enthusiast

Terrible cover but great record! I played it for Mavra - an early neoclassical one act opera - but had to play the Rite as well (a recording that was the BBC "Building a Library" first choice for 11 years from 2008).

The Rite is played by a German youth orchestra - Junge Deutsche Philharmonie - and conducted by Peter Eötvös. Eötvös also conducts Mavra with Lilli Paasikivi, Ludmila Schemtschuk, Maria Fontosh and Valeri Serkin singing and the Göteborgs Symfoniker.


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

String quartet 1 Op.18/1


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky and Alexander Alexandrovich Alyabyev: Piano Trios (Borodin Trio, Chandos)*

The piano trio is my favourite piece of chamber music by PIT. Here it is in a great rendition, and coupled with a worthwhile earlier piece by Alyabyev (1787-1851).


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert – 'Wanderer' Fantasie, Piano Sonata D 845 – Maurizio Pollini


----------



## 13hm13

Mendelssohn - Concertos for Two Pianos


----------



## Montarsolo

Rossini, Barbiere, Callas.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Love for Three Oranges Suite and the Classical Symphony from this. I had these recordings from a very early age.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Stan's Bruckner is sensational, and the Fifth from the Saarbrücken cycle has stuck with me as being especially persuasive.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arvo Pärt* (1935): *Te Deum* (1985), as recorded in 1993 by the Estonian philharmonic chamber choir & the Tallinn chamber orchestra, conducted by Tõnu Kaljuste.

I thought of a way to describe this remarkable 29-minute piece, but Arvo Pärt already said it all on an ECM records leaflet. He wrote that the Te Deum text has "immutable truths", reminding him of the "immeasurable serenity imparted by a mountain panorama." His composition sought to communicate a mood "that could be infinite in time—out of the flow of infinity. I had to draw this music gently out of silence and emptiness."


----------



## Art Rock

*Helmut Walcha: Chorale Preludes 3 (Delbert Disselhorst, Naxos)*

The last of a set of four CD's, which arrived recently as a bargain from JPC. Helmut Walcha (1907 - 1991) was a German organist, harpsichordist, music teacher and composer. I have several organ recital CD's by him, bit this is my first encounter with Walcha a composer of organ music.These short chorale preludes are this time played by Delbert Disselhorst, who like Wolfgang Rübsam (player on the first 2 CD's) was one of Walcha's students.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works
part five for the late shift.

_Kołysanka_ [_Lullaby (La berceuse d'Aitacho Enia)_]
for violin and piano op.52 (1925):









_20 Mazurkas_ op.50 (1924-25):
_Romantic Waltz_ WoO (1925):
_Four Polish Pieces_ WoO (1926):









_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, alto, baritone, mixed
choir and orchestra op.53 (1925-26):

with Elżbieta Szmytka (sop.), Florence Quivar (alt.) 
and John Connell (bass)









String Quartet no.2 op.56 (1927):









_Harnasie_ - ballet-pantomime in two acts with prologue 
and epilogue for tenor, mixed choir and orchestra 
op.55 [Text: Jerzy Rytard/Helena Roj-Kozłowska/
Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz] (1923-31):

with Henryk Grychnik (ten.)


----------



## 13hm13

Claude Debussy - André Caplet - Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz - Leif Segerstam – Claude Debussy - André Caplet


----------



## Merl

This could be my favourite Brandis recording. I wish their Schubert had this much clout.


----------



## Montarsolo

Listening to Paganini’s Caprices by Mintz. Childhood sentiment. I used to borrow this recording (on CD) from the library. I recently came across this recording on vinyl at a thrift store. Inside the cover was a clipped review from 1982. Great to hear this recording again after all these years.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

*Ludwig Thuille: Symphony, Piano Concerto (Orchestra Haydn di Bolzano e Trento, Alun Francis, Oliver Triendl, CPO)*

Ludwig Wilhelm Andreas Maria Thuille (1861 - 1907) was an Austrian composer and teacher. Probably best known for his Sextet for Piano and Winds, this CD shows his orchestral side. The piano concerto is a full blown romantic piece in the style of the mid 19th century, so slightly old fashioned for the year 1886 - if they have not recorded it yet, Hyperion should do so for their romantic piano concertos series. The symphony is from about the same time, and in about the same style. It may like the last bit of inspiration, but it is a well crafted melodious piece and IMO it can hold its own when compared to say most Raff and Parry symphonies or Grieg's only effort in this genre. All in all, an interesting CD.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Mahler Symphony no 1


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*21st Century Instrumental Solos*
composed by Jörg Widmann, Aribert Reimann, Heinz Holliger, Hans-Jürgen von Bose, Mauricio Kagel, Katja Tchemberdji, Peteris Vask, Georg Friedrich Haas, David Sawer & Wolfgang Rihm

2 cd-set


----------



## Yabetz

Beethoven's string quartet no. 12, op. 127. The Budapest String Quartet.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Peter Erasmus Lange-Müller


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nielsen


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> Haydn's London symphonies were a huge "symphonic leap" for him and I love them greatly. Beecham was a great advocate for them I listened to the first three (95 - 97) in this set.


I'll join you on the 93d symphony.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## abrygida

L. van Beethoven - "Für Elise"


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 6
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra - Thomas Dausgaard

SACD


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

I don't have very strong preference of Beethoven Piano Concertos.
This set is enjoyable


----------



## senza sordino

Beethoven Triple Concerto (Oistrakh, Rostropovich, Richter with HvK and Berlin), and also Brahms Double Concerto (Oistrakh and Rostropovich with Szell and Cleveland)









Beethoven Symphonies 5 and 6


----------



## OCEANE

The 'Pathetique' by Daumantas Kirilauskas - from the very start, each note is carefully measured....
Worthy to highlight, maybe it's the recording engineering or the Bösendorfer itself, the baseline is so full from my listening.


----------



## prlj

*Joubert Symphony No. 3. BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Boughton*

New-to-me composer. (Listed in another thread, so I figured I'd check it out.)


----------



## OCEANE

French Overture in B Minor by Aldwell


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Violin Concerto
Jascha Heifetz, violin
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Walter Hendl









Beethoven: Symphonies No. 9
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Kurt Sanderling: Staatskapelle Dresden (1972)

This is a particularly impassioned performance. The resonance of the Lucaskirche in Dresden helps bring out the drama. Love the timpani here, which is brought rather forward. Slow-ish tempi in general (though not dragging) and string-heavy sound in general, though the winds get plenty of opportunities to shine also. Also listened to some of Karajan's, Kertész's, and Steinberg's Brahms cycles earlier today. A good mixture.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mine is a CD (HDCD 24 bit remastered), not SACD.. like the 9th on my previous post.


----------



## Rogerx

Locatelli: Il Labirinto

Ilya Gringolts (violin), Finnish Baroque Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

HDCD 24 bit remastered


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg - Orchestral Music
Inger Dam-Jensen (soprano) & Palle Knudsen (baritone)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Bjarte Engeset


Grieg: Den Bergtekne, Op. 32
Grieg: Det første møde (No. 1 from Fire Dikte fra "Fiskerjenten", Op. 21)
Grieg: Fire digte af 'Fiskerjenten'. Op. 21
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 2, Op. 55
Grieg: Six Songs for voice & orchestra
Grieg: Songs with Orchestra


----------



## Floeddie

*Edgard Varèse, Ionisation - Ensemble intercontemporain*




As a former percussionist, I always like to view and listen to this:


----------



## OCEANE

IMHO, it's quite a popular boxset of Beethoven 32 piano sonatas.

Listened to the not-very-familiar No.13 & too-familiar No.15


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Zygmunt Stojowski* (1870-1946): *Piano concerto no.1 in F minor*, op.3 (1890), as recorded by Jonathan Plowright with the BBC Scottish Symphony orchestra, conducted by Martyn Brabbins.

I think Stojowski's piano concertos are on par with those of Paderewski, Moszkowski and Scharwenka, and are worth investigating.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet)

Amsterdam Sinfonietta, Veratvo String Quartet, Peter Oundjian


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Tchaikovsky- Marche slave, Manfred Symphony 
Nelsons/Birmingham 









Walton - Coronation Te Deum, Belshazzar’s Feast
Solti/London Phil









Schumann - Symphonies 2 and 3
Sawallisch/Statskapelle Dresden









Mahler - Symphony 2
Tennstedt/London Phil; Kenny, van Nes


----------



## sAmUiLc

This early transfer has very thin sounding orchestra but the horn sound is right whereas the more recent transfer has warmer sounding orchestra but compromised the horn sound. Hard choice, but I kept the one in the picture. I don't know how many new transfers had been done by EMI or Warner afterwards, but this is where I stopped.

Long time ago when I was subscribing to the Gramophone magazine, in one issue I read Brain had an automobile related reading material inside the score while recording these. I don't know how it is possible but that is what I read. And this recording is unsurpassed in its natural playing. Brain ultimately died in an automobile accident.


----------



## OCEANE

A few more and big sonatas, Op. 101 & 106


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Encountering old acquaintance:

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Brandenburgisches Konzert Nr. 1 F-Dur BWV 1046
Brandenburgisches Konzert Nr. 2 F-Dur BWV 1047*

European Brandenburg Ensemble
Trevor Pinnock










Pinnock's first recording for DG was a classic in its time, recommended in almost all respective reviews. I didn't listen to it for some years, but I don't think that his idea of these works has changed much.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel Complete Music for Solo Piano

Abbey Simon (piano)


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Pettersson: Symphonies No. 10 & 11


----------



## Malx

Last play of this quartet for the week.
*
Beethoven, String Quartet Op 18 No 1 - Takács Quartet.








*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Luigi Boccherini* (1743-1805): *Guitar Quintet no.9 in C*, G.453 ("La ritirata di Madrid", 1779), as recorded in 1978 by Pepe Romero (guitar) with the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields chamber ensemble.

Humorous background on Boccherini's time in Spain, from Wikipedia: In 1761 Boccherini went to Madrid, entering in 1770 the employ of Infante Luis Antonio of Spain, younger brother of King Charles III of Spain. There, Boccherini flourished under royal patronage, until one day when the King expressed his disapproval at a passage in a new trio, and ordered Boccherini to change it. The composer, no doubt irritated with this intrusion into his art, doubled the passage instead, which led to his immediate dismissal. Then he accompanied Don Luis (the Infante) to Arenas de San Pedro, a little town in the Gredos Mountains in Ávila; there and in the nearest town of Candeleda Boccherini wrote many of his most famous works (including the Ritirata di Madrid quintet).


----------



## tortkis

Music of Shulamit Ran - Da Capo Chamber Players (Bridge)








Solo & chamber works composed 1978-1991.


----------



## neoshredder

Mahler - Symphony 6


----------



## Art Rock

*Arnold Bax: String Quartets No. 1 and No.2 (Maggini Quartet, Naxos)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues this weekend with the (small) Bax cycle. Today the first CD, with the first two string quartets from 1918 and 1925 respectively. I had almost forgotten how wonderful the first quartet is.


----------



## Chilham

The benefits of waking early (05:20). 









Delius: Brigg Fair
Sir Andrew Davis, Royal Scottish National Orchestra









Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Greensleeves
Andrew Manze, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra









Arnold Bax: Tintagel
Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic









Vaughan Williams: On Wenlock Edge
Schubert Ensemble, Mark Padmore


----------



## Philidor

The Quartet of the Week in two recordings from earlier times.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet F major op. 18 No. 1*

Budapest String Quartet
(Recording May 1952)

Quartetto Italiano
(Recording January 1972)

















Should you need something to comfort you, trust in the Budapest String Quartet. An indispensible ingredient of any muscial medicine chest. Not as impeccable, stellar and beyond any criticism as, say, the Alban Berg Quartet, but with warmth and affection. - Some years ago I made a walkthrough with Beethoven's late quartets. The Budapest SQ was surprinsingly good, mostly a "good second" and without shortfall. Each of the well-known quartet ensembles from recent times had some late quartet where I could not recognize their mastery with same evidence as with other works, the Budapest guys remained constantly satisfying.

The Quartetto Italiano - the recording belies its age. Fresh, vivd, alert.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

A lovely recording. There's a piece on here by André Jolivet too called Épithalame which i found interesting.











*Französische Chormusik / French Choral Music / Musique Française De Choeur*
*Debussy Ravel Poulenc Messiaen 
Stockholmer Kammerchor, 
Rundfunkchor Stockholm
Eric Ericson 
EMI – CDM 7 69817 2 
1988*


----------



## Georgieva

*Faust
Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin, vol.2*
(2012)


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with early Faust.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Bassoon Concerto, K. 191; Haydn: Sinfonia concertante; Cimarosa: Concerto for two flutes; Schubert: Symphony No. 3

Maurice Allard (bassoon), Edouard Jr Flament (cadenzor), Georges Alès (violin), Emile Mayousse (oboe), Raymond Droulez (bassoon), Andre Remond (cello), Aurèle Nicolet (flute), Fritz Demmler (flute)

Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux, Berliner Philharmoniker, Igor Markevitch


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Richter *(1966):* Vivaldi recomposed: the Four Seasons* (2012), as recorded in 2012 by Daniel Hope (violin), Raphael Alpermann (harpsichord), with the Konzerthaus Kammerorchester Berlin, conducted by André de Ridder.

A sort of minimalistic Four Seasons. Richter stated that 'about 75% of Vivaldi's score was discarded'. He does add some elements of his own, but all in all it's still recognizable as the Four Seasons. It won't be to everyone's liking, but in 2012 / 2013 the album topped the iTunes classical chart in the UK, Germany and the US.


----------



## Georgieva

Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanoov
_Modern_ and _old_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Karol Szymanowski - various works 
part six of six for this morning.

Definitely an austere (if that is the right word) streak running through KS's later output 
compared to the fragrant, hazy impressionism of his work immediately prior to that.

Symphony no.4 [_Symphonie Concertante_] for
piano and orchestra op.60 (1932):









_Litania do Marii Panny_ [_Litany to the Virgin Mary_] - two
pieces for soprano, female choir and orchestra op.59
[Text: Jerzy Liebert] (1930-33):

with Elżbieta Szmytka (sop.)









Violin Concerto no.2 op.61 (1932-33):









_Three Fragments from Poems by Jan Kasprowicz_ for voice and
piano op.5, arr. for voice and orchestra by Grzegorz Fitelberg
(orig. 1902 - arr. ????): a)
_Pieśni księżniczki_ [_Songs of a Fairy-Tale Princess_] - cycle of six
songs for voice and piano op.31, three songs arr. for voice and
orchestra by the composer [Texts: Zofia Szymanowska]
(orig. 1915 - arr. 1933): b)
_Pieśni muezina szalonego_ [_Songs of the Infatuated Muezzin_] -
cycle of six songs for voice and piano op.43, arr. for voice and
orchestra by the composer [Texts: Jarosław Iwaszkiewicz]
(orig. 1918 - arr. 1934): c)

a) with Anna Malewicz-Madej (alt.)
b) with Jadwiga Gadulanka (sop.)
c) with Ryszard Minkiewicz (ten.)









_Dwa mazurki_ [_Two Mazurkas_] op.62 (1933-34):


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Sergei Taneyev* (1856-1915): *Piano quartet in E*, op.20 (1906), as recorded in 2014 by Daniela Cammarano (violin), Alessandro Deljavan (piano), Paolo Castellitto (viola), Andrea Agostinelli (cello).

This morning the adagio of this piano quartet struck me as particularly moving. Taneyev is sometimes accused of being dry and academical, but that certainly wasn't the case here.


----------



## OCEANE

Philidor said:


> The Quartet of the Week in two recordings from earlier times.
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet F major op. 18 No. 1*
> 
> Budapest String Quartet
> (Recording May 1952)
> 
> Quartetto Italiano
> (Recording January 1972)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should you need something to comfort you, trust in the Budapest String Quartet. An indispensible ingredient of any muscial medicine chest. Not as impeccable, stellar and beyond any criticism as, say, the Alban Berg Quartet, but with warmth and affection. - Some years ago I made a walkthrough with Beethoven's late quartets. The Budapest SQ was surprinsingly good, mostly a "good second" and without shortfall. Each of the well-known quartet ensembles from recent times had some late quartet where I could not recognize their mastery with same evidence as with other works, the Budapest guys remained constantly satisfying.
> 
> The Quartetto Italiano - the recording belies its age. Fresh, vivd, alert.


Thanks for sharing
I take Quartetto Italiano's Beethoven complete string quartets as a reference interpretation and yes, its high quality recording stands still, IMHO.


----------



## OCEANE

Listened to Symphony No. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Glazunov: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major, Op. 83

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Bourdon

En Doulz Chastel De Pavie

CD 3


----------



## OCEANE

Pure Entertainment


----------



## Georgieva

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 173983
> 
> Pure Entertainment


The song (and spirit) of the Lord is strongest. In music too ...


----------



## Rogerx

*Ferdinand Ries*: Symphonies Nos. 3 & *5*


Zürcher Kammerorchester, Howard Griffiths
For the Saturday symphony tradition 









SS 03.09.22 - Ries # 5


A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition: Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! For your listening pleasure this weekend: Ferdinand Ries (1784 – 1838 ) Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 112 I. Allegro II. Larghetto con moto quasi andante III. Allegro assai IV. Allegro...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

Symphony No.4











In the Netherlands, the Formula 1 car race has become much more popular now that Verstappen has become world champion. The losers have now found their champion who also resides in Monaco with his earned money and therefore does not pay tax to Dutch society, what a hero.
He has even been appointed an officer in the Order of Orange-Nassau. So there must be something wrong with me.


----------



## Philidor

Inspired by some discussion elsewhere.

*Frédéric Chopin: Sonata No. 2 B minor op. 28

György Ligeti: Etüde No. 4 ("Fanfare")

Aleksandr Skrjabin: Sonata Nr. 2 G-sharp minor op. 19 ("Fantasie-Sonate")

György Ligeti: Etüde No. 10 ("Zauberlehrling"/"The Sorcerer's Apprentice")

Franz Liszt: Sonata B minor*

Yuja Wang, piano
2009


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4


Lucia Popp (soprano)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## elgar's ghost

Granville Bantock - various works
part one for this afternoon.

Works are for orchestra unless otherwise specified.

Again I have dredged up some notes from a previous session.​_I don't really know why I'm playing these chronologically as even Bantock's later output from the '30s and '40s remained defiantly anchored in the Edwardian age, but it's a hard habit to get out of.

I guess one can tell from many of the titles what kind of music one is going to get - lush, colourful and evocative (especially the numerous works inspired by Gaelic mythology and Hellenic sources) but perhaps a little too sweet in the tooth for those who think that Richard Strauss or Sibelius are the limit as far as Late Romantic tone poem exotica goes. That said, those who are unfamiliar with Bantock's orchestral music but like to sink their teeth into programmatical layer cakes like Reinhold Glière's Ilya Muromets symphony may well find things to tempt the palate here._

_Processional_ - no.1 from _Two Orchestral Scenes from The Curse 
of Kehama_, after the poem by Robert Southey (1894):
_Tone Poem no.1: Thalaba The Destroyer_, after
the poem by Robert Southey (1900):









_The Wilderness and the Solitary Place_ for soprano and orchestra,
from _Christus, a Festival Symphony in Five Parts_ for solo voices,
mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _The Book of Isiah_]
(late 1890s-1900):









_Helena: orchestral variations on the theme HFB_ (1899):
_Tone Poem no.2: Dante and Beatrice_ (1901 - rev. 1910):









_Tone Poem no.3: Fifine at the Fair - A Defence of Inconstancy_,
after the poem by Robert Browning (1901):









_Tone Poem no.5: The Witch of Atlas_, after the
poem by Percy Bysshe Shelley (1902):


----------



## Enthusiast

The Arensky piano trios.


----------



## Merl

Prompted to return to have a listen to my Borodin cycle again by a fellow poster. I rated their 13th Quartet as probably the strongest in their cycle so I played it again. I stand by that opinion after listening again.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> I'll join you on the 93d symphony.


I see that I numbered the ones I listened to yesterday wrongly. I actually heard symphonies 93 - 95 (not 95 - 97). I've corrected it now and plan to continue through the London symphonies later today.


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Violin Concerto _
*Les Dissonances / David Grimal *• 2010 Live • Aparté

I am sold.

Grimal's HIP is relaxed and beautiful, even though I usually prefer something grittier, like the Zehetmair/Brüggen.

He also played the violin/piano/timpani cadenza, which is heard less frequently.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Rachmaninov: Preludes (Complete)


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphonies Nos. 1 and 4*
William Steinberg: Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra (1961, 1965)

White-hot string section here. The miking is rather close but the Soldiers and Sailers Memorial Hall's resonant acoustic is also captured. These are really fast performances; the ending of the First is a race to the finish line almost like how Furtwängler takes it. This cycle was recently remastered and reissued by Deutsche Grammophon, but Command Classics recorded the performances on 35 mm tape before going bust and the recordings eventually became the property of Deutsche Grammophon; the result is that while this particular reissue bears the yellow stamp of approval, the sound is distinctly different from the Deutsche Grammophon sound of the early '60s (Karajan's first Brahms cycle, his first stereo Beethoven cycle, some of the recordings by Jochum and Fricsay, etc.).

Next up:








Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
István Kertész: Wiener Philharmoniker (1964)

Recorded the same year, with the same orchestra, and in the same venue as Solti's _Götterdämmerung_. The sound is obviously not as dark as needed for Wagner, but the fantastic playing and engineering is still there. (The producer was Ray Minshull, not John Culshaw, according to my notes, though Christopher Raeburn was the producer for the other three symphonies.) First movement exposition repeat is taken. The rest of Kertész's Brahms cycle was recorded in 1972 and 1973, just before his untimely death by drowning in April 1973. (The Haydn variations were unfinished and the orchestra completed the recording without a conductor as a kind of tribute to Kertész.) After this will be:









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1957)

One of the classic Brahms cycles. Klemperer the titan, leading the Philharmonia Orchestra when it was at or near its peak, under the watchful eye of Walter Legge.


----------



## Kiki

Bourdon said:


> Vaughan Williams
> 
> Symphony No.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the Netherlands, the Formula 1 car race has become much more popular now that Verstappen has become world champion. The losers have now found their champion who also resides in Monaco with his earned money and therefore does not pay tax to Dutch society, what a hero.
> He has even been appointed an officer in the Order of Orange-Nassau. So there must be something wrong with me.


The Sea of Orange seen every race weekend especially in Spa and this weekend in Zandvoot is amazing, so I thought he's kind of a national hero, so it is interesting to hear an alternative opinion, and I think you have a point! I'll shut up and watch the qualifying that is live now.


----------



## Baxi

*Giuseppe Verdi
Don Carlo
Gorchakova/ Borodina/ Hvorostovsky/Scandiuzzi/ Margison/ Lloyd
Chorus & Orchestra of the Royal Oper House Covent Garden
Bernard Haitink
(1996/97)*

Dmitri Hvorostovsky had an extraordinarily beautiful baritone... love his voice.


----------



## Rogerx

Pierné: Orchestral Works, Vol. 1

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Juanjo Mena



Pierné, G: Divertissements sur un thème pastoral, Op. 49
Pierné, G: Marche des petits soldats de plomb
Pierné, G: Piano Concerto in C minor, Op. 12
Pierné, G: Ramuntcho Suite No. 1
Pierné, G: Ramuntcho Suite No. 2
Pierné, G: Ramuntcho, Suites Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Sebastian Bach* (1685-1750): *Mass in B minor ("Hohe Messe")*, BWV.232 (1749), as recorded in 2000 by the Collegium Vocale, conducted by Philippe Herreweghe. With Johannette Zomer, Véronique Gens, Andreas Scholl, Christoph Prégardien, Peter Kooy & Hanno Müller-Brachmann (soloists).

Philippe Herreweghe always has a way of bringing a kind of warmth and gentleness in performances that I think fit this specific work particularly well. I know there are plenty of other high-quality recordings out there, and every once and a while I try one, but I keep coming back to this one. My only minor complaint is that I think that the Jesus on the front cover looks like a drug addict instead of the Saviour, but that's personal taste.


----------



## Baxi

Dulova Harps On said:


> A lovely recording. There's a piece on here by André Jolivet too called Épithalame which i found interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Französische Chormusik / French Choral Music / Musique Française De Choeur*
> *Debussy Ravel Poulenc Messiaen
> Stockholmer Kammerchor,
> Rundfunkchor Stockholm
> Eric Ericson
> EMI – CDM 7 69817 2
> 1988*


If you like the Eric Ericson Choir recordings (like me), this little box is for you:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Claire de Lune, Reverie*

Actually, I'm listening on Spotify to whatever comes up. 

This is on sale as a download at Quboz, so I'm dithering about making a purchase. Shucks, I already have DG's Debussy Edition. Do I need another one? 

I noticed in Markl's Debussy Orchestral works and now in Bavouzet's playing, both take the haze away from Debussy and emphasize the individual lines of the pieces. Is this a modern trend? 

Anyway, if anyone wants to push me toward or against this, I'm open. I like the set but I'm cheap.


----------



## OCEANE

Bach French Suite No. 5 - such beautiful music


----------



## Enthusiast

Schumann's piano concerto (great HIP performance) and 2nd piano trio (wonderful).


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Martinů, Bohuslav (1890-1959)
Symphony No. 6
Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sir Roger Norrington - conductor


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
Piano Quartet No. 1 in G Minor, K478
Skride Piano Quartet:
Baiba Skride - Violin, Lise Berthaud - Viola, Harriet Krijgh - Cello, Lauma Skride - Piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Suite Bergamasque*

Zoltan Kocsis, piano


----------



## Malx

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Claire de Lune, Reverie*
> 
> Actually, I'm listening on Spotify to whatever comes up.
> 
> This is on sale as a download at Quboz, so I'm dithering about making a purchase. Shucks, I already have DG's Debussy Edition. Do I need another one?
> 
> I noticed in Markl's Debussy Orchestral works and now in Bavouzet's playing, both take the haze away from Debussy and emphasize the individual lines of the pieces. Is this a modern trend?
> 
> Anyway, if anyone wants to push me toward or against this, I'm open. I like the set but I'm cheap.


I have volume 5 of this set on disc and I find it different, in an enjoyable way, from many recordings I have heard - maybe impressionism has been replaced by realism? Certainly there is no muslin curtain filtering the sound, if you catch my drift.


----------



## sAmUiLc

from 0 to 9
Asahina conducts various Japanese orchestras.
earlier recordings than the ones on Canyon or Fontec

1 symphony at a time


----------



## Floeddie

*John Adams: Must The Devil Have All The Good Tunes*

Not bad, 3.5 out of 5 on a scale of 0 - 5


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Weber - Overture to "Peter Schmoll" (Karajan/DGG)
Schubert - Klavierstucke, D. 946 (Brendel/Philips)
Franz Strauss - Horn Concerto (Tuckwell/London)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Le Roi Lear, The Prodigal Son, Nocturnes*

This is a lovely recording. The Nocturnes have the right amount of haze.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 3 & 4*

Francesca Dego (violin), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Roger Norrington, Francesca Leonardi (piano)

"There is a strong sense of collaboration here, illuminated by moments of cherishable musical correspondence between soloist and orchestra…These performances capture the very essence of Mozart’s Salzburg style best, setting up, meticulously matching and weaving in and out of the solo line with captivating suppleness and alertness."
- BBC Music Magazine

On tap for early this afternoon...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Mozart: Violin Concertos, Vol. 2*

Francesca Dego (violin)
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Roger Norrington

Following their critically acclaimed first volume of Mozart’s violin concertos, Francesca Dego and Sir Roger Norrington complete the set, once again with outstanding support from a reduced Royal Scottish National Orchestra. This cycle not only represents the first time Sir Roger has recorded these concertos, but the present album is also his final recording project.

Late afternoon to early evening


----------



## Rogerx

The Salzburg Recital

Evgeny Kissin (piano)

First spin, Good night


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 9 - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccadro Chailly.








*


----------



## Philidor

Now some Reger.

*Max Reger

Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart Op. 132
The 100th Psalm Op. 106*

Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker
Bamberger Symphoniker
Horst Stein


----------



## Enthusiast

After penning a huge number of often lively and always inventive symphonies, Haydn wrote 12 that surpassed them all, the London Symphonies. After playing 93 - 95 yesterday, I went with 96 - 98 today. I had been thinking of taking each three of these symphonies from a different set but enjoyed Beecham so much yesterday that I decided to stay with him.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> I enjoyed Beecham so much yesterday that I decided to stay with him.


That happens to me a lot with Beecham.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Philidor said:


> Now some Reger.
> 
> *Max Reger
> 
> Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Mozart Op. 132
> The 100th Psalm Op. 106*
> 
> Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker
> Bamberger Symphoniker
> Horst Stein


The 100th Psalm by Reger is one of the most powerful choral works I've ever encountered. In my view, this is clearly an underrated work. Nice to see it mentioned here.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Robert Schumann* (1810-1856): *Der Rose Pilgerfahrt*, op.112 (1850), as recorded in 1975 by the Chor des Städtischen Musikvereins zu Düsseldorf & the Düsseldorfer Symphoniker, conducted by Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos. With Helen Donath, Kari Lövaas, Julia Hamari, Theo Altmeyer, Bruno Pola, Hans Sotin (soloists).

Ever since I've discovered this disc, I've been wondering why attention on Schumann's works focuses so much on his piano and chamber music output. In my opinion, there are some marvellous mature choral works here, that ought to be just as highly regarded as his 'usual' output.


----------



## Manxfeeder

​*Bruckner, Symphony No. 3*

Asahina has been mentioned previously. That reminded me that I haven't heard this in a while.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Dmitri Shostakovich* (1906-1975): *String quartet no.8 in C minor*, op.110 (1960), as performed in 2002 by the Rubio Quartet.

Does anyone have a strong opinion about these performances by the Rubio Quartet? Any clearly superior alternatives?


----------



## bharbeke

*Wagner: Das Rheingold*
Simon Rattle, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

This was well played and sung. The bit I enjoyed the most was track 5, "Lugt, Schwestern!".


----------



## Philidor

Double Dutilleux.

*Henri Dutilleux

Tout un monde lontain (Cello Concerto)
Métaboles* (not by Zuckerberg)

Truls Mork, Violoncello
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France
Myung-Whun Chung

Orchestre de Paris
Paavo Järvi


----------



## Floeddie

*Anthony Cheung / Ensemble Modern / Frank Ollu (2014)*




There may be some baroque - classical - romantic - neoclassical fans who will like this, but probably not all. I believe this to be a 21st century composition. I'll probably have to jump off a cliff and listen to some Vivaldi after this to clear my pallet.

Go on, I dare ya!


----------



## Chilham

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

A disc I have had for decades and listen to occasionally. I always quite liked it but suddenly I like it a lot!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky Op. 50









My favorite version of all


----------



## 13hm13

Richard Wagner: Orchestral Music [Charles Gerhardt]


----------



## Ulalume!Ulalume!

Outside all is silent and grey and persistent rain as I listen to this rather lugubrious collection by Andreas Scholl!
As Deller via Shakespeare once sang: _hey-ho the wind and the rain for the rain it raineth every day._


----------



## Bourdon

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 173993
> 
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich* (1906-1975): *String quartet no.8 in C minor*, op.110 (1960), as performed in 2002 by the Rubio Quartet.
> 
> Does anyone have a strong opinion about these performances by the Rubio Quartet? Any clearly superior alternatives?



There are more strong candidates but I like these. I can't buy them all.


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

Vingt Regards sur L'Enfant Jésus

A great recording


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1984)

A great performance. Amazes me how much information Mahler packs into his scores:









Up next is more Mahler.








Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1971)


----------



## Art Rock

*Michael Tippett: Ritual Dances and Sosostris's Aria from The Midsummer Marriage, Praeludium For Brass, Bells And Percussion, Suite For The Birthday Of Prince Charles (English Northern Philharmonia, Chorus Of Opera North, Michael Tippett, Nimbus)*

The excerpts from the opera The Midsummer Marriage (which I have not heard completely) are interesting, although it did not make me want to note down "get that opera". The Praeludium is a bit of an also ran, and surprisingly the best piece of the CD for me is the retro-style suite for Prince Charles. All in all, not an indispensable CD in any way, but a good way to get to know some more obscure Tippett works.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Claudio Monteverdi* (1567-1643):* Vespro della Beata Vergine* (1610), as recorded in 2006 by the Gabrieli Consort and Players, conducted by Paul McCreesh.

There are not many Monteverdi recordings that I listen to frequently, but this one is a nice exception. Memorable performances, good sound quality. Inspiring and soothing at the same time.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Leonard Bernstein*

Divertimento for Orchestra
A Musical Toast
Slava!, a political overture
On the Town: 3 Dance Episodes
Facsimile, choreographic essay for orchestra

*Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## littlejohnuk1

View attachment 174004


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 4*

Paul Kletzki with the Philharmonia Orchestra from 1957. Nicely done.


----------



## Bourdon

littlejohnuk1 said:


> View attachment 174004


Does not work


----------



## Shaughnessy

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 173993
> 
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich* (1906-1975): *String quartet no.8 in C minor*, op.110 (1960), as performed in 2002 by the Rubio Quartet.
> 
> Does anyone have a strong opinion about these performances by the Rubio Quartet? Any clearly superior alternatives?


To me, this was the version to measure all others against - The quartet had a close relationship with Shostokovich who personally consulted the original members on each of his quartets. There have been numerous personnel changes over the years but that collective knowledge has been passed along.

These recordings were made between 2014 and 2018 - Excellent Decca sound - Superbly balanced recordings - Unreservedly recommended.

This link to YouTube contains this complete label authorized 7 CD set - And while not optimal, it will at least give you some idea as to what to expect.



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kA515c9Uti6X93STqED_8oS2F0EgGldyM


----------



## Enthusiast

Art Rock said:


> *Michael Tippett: Ritual Dances and Sosostris's Aria from The Midsummer Marriage, Praeludium For Brass, Bells And Percussion, Suite For The Birthday Of Prince Charles (English Northern Philharmonia, Chorus Of Opera North, Michael Tippett, Nimbus)*
> 
> The excerpts from the opera The Midsummer Marriage (which I have not heard completely) are interesting, although it did not make me want to note down "get that opera". The Praeludium is a bit of an also ran, and surprisingly the best piece of the CD for me is the retro-style suite for Prince Charles. All in all, not an indispensable CD in any way, but a good way to get to know some more obscure Tippett works.


Get the opera. That disc has only two excerpts from it and they really give no indication of how the opera is. Get the opera.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Borodin Symphony no 2. Kurt Sanderling conducts Dresden Staatskapelle.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Bourdon said:


> Does not work


Sorry I think it was a webfile. I hope the new one works as I changed it to JPEG.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Handel


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*

This is interesting; it's the Vienna Philharmonic before Bernstein got to them. I understand Kletzki put a cut in the last movement. I wonder if I'll notice.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Granville Bantock - various works
part two for the rest of today.

Works are for orchestra unless otherwise specified.​In case anyone is wondering, the asterisks are there as a result of not being allowing to type the name of a certain Greek island beginning with L.

Clue - the island in question isn't Lemnos or Lefkada.
Hats off again, then, to







_*Fingerwag*_ *©* - the forum censorship feature you can *trust!*

_Sapphic Poem_ for cello and orchestra (1906):
_Sappho_, nine fragments with a prelude for mezzo-soprano
and orchestra [Texts: Fragments of poetry by Sappho of
******, transl. by Henry Wharton] (1906):









_Prelude_ from _Omar Kháyyám_ (1906-09):
_Camel Caravan_ from _Omar Kháyyám_ for mixed
choir and orchestra (1906-09):
_Hebridean Sea Poem no.1: Caristiona_
(1920 - rev. 1943-44):









_Pierrot of the Minute_, comedy overture after the
dramatic fantasy by Ernest Dowson (1908):
_Overture to a Greek Tragedy_, after _Oedipus at 
Colonus_ by Sophocles (1911):









_A Hebridean Symphony_ (1913):


----------



## Montarsolo

Haydn, symphony 88, Klemperer


----------



## tortkis

Xenakis: Palimpsest (1979) for piano, 6 drums, winds & strings - Aki Takahashi, Society for New Music, Charles Peltz


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Just listening to this due to the David Hurwitz today. Challenging yet qualitable .Ensemble Opera Diversa, Gabriela Tardonová (cond.) Toccata Classics


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Daniel Barenboim: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1993)


----------



## Malx

I tend to favour Elgar's Violin Concerto over his Cello Concerto good as that may be - and this is one of my favourite recordings of the concerto.
*Elgar, Violin Concerto - Nikolaj Znaider (violin), Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis.








*


----------



## Montarsolo

Scarlatti, Pogorelich


----------



## sAmUiLc

Pachelbel • Handel • Haydn • Purcell • Vivaldi • Albinoni • Avison / The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock - Canon & Gigue / The Arrival Of The Queen Of Sheba


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the CD release of "Canon & Gigue / The Arrival Of The Queen Of Sheba" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Khamma*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## abrygida




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scarlatti, Keyboard Sonatas.*

Pletnev. The face too big to fit onto a CD cover.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Johann Sebastian Bach, Trevor Pinnock, The English Concert, Kenneth Gilbert, Nicholas Kraemer, Lars Ulrik Mortensen - Bach: Concertos for 3 & 4 Harpsichords - Amazon.com Music


----------



## OCEANE

Suite 1-2


----------



## sAmUiLc

Johann Sebastian Bach - Italian Concerto, Chromatic Fantasy & Fugue - Amazon.com Music


----------



## OCEANE

The tracks of Vivaldi are enjoyable particularly


----------



## senza sordino

Mozart and Brahms Clarinet Quintets









Brahms String Quartet #3 and Piano Quintet in Fm (Disk two of five)









Bruckner Symphony #4


----------



## sAmUiLc

Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring: Favourite Piano Transcriptions


Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring. Eloquence: ELQ4576242. Buy CD online. Wilhelm Kempff (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## WVdave

Glenn Gould 
Scriabin: Sonata No. 3 / Prokofiev: Sonata No. 7 
Columbia Masterworks – MS 7173, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, US, Jan 20, 1969.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

Some of Horatiu Radulescu's piano works are _interesting _more than actually enjoyable upon a first listen. I'll have to revisit this at some point.


----------



## Kiki

*Frédéric Chopin*
_Piano Concerto No. 2
Andante Spianato and Grande Polonaise Brillante _
*Krystian Zimerman / Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra / Carlo Maria Giulini* • 1979 • DG

Amazing grace and fire.


----------



## Rogerx

Cabanilles: Batalles, Tientos & Passacalles

Hespèrion XX, Jordi Savall


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Got this 11-CD boxset many years ago.
It's not a complete collection of Vivaldi sacred music but each volume is well selected and performed by KIng's Consort & Choir. Listening to these sacred music, I do consider Vivaldi as a great musician of this kind.


----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: Symphonies Nos. 10-12


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## tortkis

The Ligeti Project II - Berliner Philharmoniker, Jonathan Nott (Teldec)








Lontano is extremely beautiful.


----------



## Floeddie

Complete Webern: Berliner Philharmoniker, BBC Singers, Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

*Playlist:*
5 Pieces for Orchestra (1913) Op. 10
Three Orchestral Songs for Voice and Orchestra (1913/14)


3.9 out of 5 stars on a scale of 0-5

Next up - Dmitri Shostakovich as I found a decent listening list on Shaughnessy's recent CM Discussion Poll, so thanks!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Berg: Violin Concertos

Christian Tetzlaff (violin)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## jim prideaux

starting the day with Ravel's Piano Concerto for the left hand.......Beroff, Abbado and the LSO.

Yesterday afternoon I played a 'record' from one of vinyl box sets of Haydn symphonies as recorded by Dorati and the Philharmonia Hungarica.

Had picked the two boxes up a while ago in an Oxfam shop......

Started with the Sinfonia Concertante......

Wonderful.......really enjoyed the whole 'process' as it reminded me of being a kid and was accompanied by the same sense of excitement......

Streaming??????


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Sibelius - Symphony No 1.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

After my Gielen-athon I’m continuing the SWR theme and going through all the Rosbaud SWR sets I have, starting with Haydn.

Haydn - Symphonies 12, 48 and 52
Rosbaud/SWR SO









Rachmaninoff - Vespers
Shaw/Robert Shaw Festival Singers









Schnittke - Piano Quintet, Canon in memory of Stravinsky, Piano Quartet, String Trio
Tale Quartet, Pontinen









Poulenc - Aubade, Les biches, Suite de Animaux modeles
Pretre/OSCC


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Leif Segerstam - Helsinki Philharmonic. Sibelius symphonies - background to my sleep, on bluetooth speaker, all night!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Frédéric Chopin* (1810-1849):* Études op.10, op.25 and Trois Nouvelles Études* (1829-1839), as recorded in 1986 by Louis Lortie.

Chopin's études are of course not 'merely' piano studies; they're one of the pinnacles of all piano music. Each time this recording by Louis Lortie comes along in the shuffle playlist, I marvel at the utter brilliance of his playing. Almost as if he was born just to perform this, exactly as Chopin would have played it. Well, at least that's how it feels for me.


----------



## Chilham

Vaughan Williams: Mass in G Minor
Richard Hickox, Richard Hickox Singers









Gerald Finzi: Dies Natalis
David Hill, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, James Gilchrist









Frederick Delius: A Mass of Life
David Hill, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Catherine Wyn-Rogers, Alan Opie, Janice Watson, Andrew Kennedy, The Bach Choir


----------



## sAmUiLc

#7









Until I heard this one, I thought the 7th was a lyrical symphony. This one changed the notion. A powerful, rugged, potent account! 😍🥰


----------



## Philidor

Today we are celebrating the twelth Sunday after Trinity. Listening to the music, it is a happy sunday with trumpets and timpani:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Lobe den Herrn, meine Seele" BWV 69a*

Yoshie Hida, Kirsten Seollek-Avella, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Red Terror

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Today’s listening
> 
> After my Gielen-athon I’m continuing the SWR theme and going through all the Rosbaud SWR sets I have, starting with Haydn.
> 
> Haydn - Symphonies 12, 48 and 52
> Rosbaud/SWR SO
> View attachment 174047
> 
> 
> Rachmaninoff - Vespers
> Shaw/Robert Shaw Festival Singers
> View attachment 174048
> 
> 
> Schnittke - Piano Quintet, Canon in memory of Stravinsky, Piano Quartet, String Trio
> Tale Quartet, Pontinen
> View attachment 174049
> 
> 
> Poulenc - Aubade, Les biches, Suite de Animaux modeles
> Pretre/OSCC
> View attachment 174050


The Poulenc set is golden.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons








*Anton Bruckner (Ansfelden, 4 September 1824 – Wenen, 11 Oktober 1896)*


----------



## Philidor

sAmUiLc said:


> Until I heard this one, I thought the 7th was a lyrical symphony. This one changed the notion. A powerful, rugged, potent account! 😍🥰


So Karajan's recording with Philharmonia Orchestra (EMI) could be well worth listening for you ... the third entrance of the Aino-theme in the trombone, like the sun rising through fog with dark golden rays ... sheer magic.


----------



## Philidor

Next one - the chorale cantata of the day.

*J. S. Bach: "Lobe den Herren, den mächtigen König der Ehren" BWV 137*

Arleen Augér, Ortrun Wenkel, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam
Thomanerchor Leipzig
Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum
Hans-Joachim Rotzsch


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Friedrich Kiel* (1821-1885): *Missa Solemnis*, op.40 (1869), as recorded in 1992 by the Cologne Radio Chorus, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, conducted by Helmut Froschauer. With Elisabeth Graf (alto), Thomas Dewald (tenor), Regina Rottger (mezzo-soprano), Karl Fath (bass), Brigitte Lindner (soprano).

What happens when a composer is too timid to invest in the promotion of his works, and no-one else does it for him? He is bound to be forgotten. Wikipedia explains: Writing of the chamber music of Friedrich Kiel, the scholar and critic Wilhelm Altmann notes that it was Kiel’s extreme modesty which kept him and his exceptional works from receiving the consideration they deserved. After mentioning Johannes Brahms and others, Altmann writes, “He produced a number of chamber works, which . . . need fear no comparison.”. Writing about Kiel's two Piano Quintets Opp. 75 & 76 in The Chamber Music Journal, R. H. R. Silvertrust remarks, "Both of these quintets are as fine as any in the entire literature."

His choral works (including two requiems) may not rank among 'the finest in the entire literature', but I think they are certainly worth listening.


----------



## Chilham

Hickox/LSO v. Elder/Hallé









Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3 "Pastoral"
Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra









Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3 "Pastoral"
Sir Mark Elder, Hallé Orchestra


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Karl Jenkins *(1944)* - The Armed Man: A mass for peace* (2000), as recorded in 2000 by the London Philharmonic Orchestra, National Youth Choir of Great Britain, conducted by Karl Jenkins.

I remember being blown away the very first time I heard this album. It's still in my Top-50 of all-time favourite classical works. To be sure, not everything by Jenkins I find very attractive, but this one is an evergreen.


----------



## MartinDB

Schnittke piano concerto, prompted by thread on recommendations for Schnittke.


----------



## Art Rock

*Arnold Bax: String Quartet No. 3, Lyrical Interlude, String Quartet in E major movement "Cathaleen-ni-Hoolihan" (Maggini Quartet, Naxos)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues this weekend with the (small) Bax cycle. Today the second (and last), with the third string quartet (1936) and two bonuses, including a movement fro a string quartet from his study years.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Granville Bantock - various works part three of three
for either side of the (overdue) grocery run.

Works are for orchestra unless otherwise specified.

_Hebridean Sea Poem no.2: The Sea Reivers_
(1920 - rev. 1943-44):
_Celtic Symphony_ for strings and six harps (1940):









Prelude to _The Song of Songs_ (1912-26):









_The Second Day_ (complete), _The Third Day_ (excerpts) and _The Fifth Day_ (duet) ***
for soprano, tenor, baritone *** and orchestra, from _The Song of Songs_ for soloists,
double mixed choir and orchestra [Text: _The Song of Solomon_] (1912-26):









_Pagan Symphony: 'et ego in Arcadia vixi'_ (1927):
_Two Heroic Ballads - 1: Cuchullan's Lament 2: Kishmul's Galley_,
after ancient Irish/Scottish mythology (1944):









_The Cyprian Goddess_ [Symphony No. 3] (1938-39):


----------



## jim prideaux

More Oxfam vinyl purchases......

Toscanini and the NBC SO.

Brahms 2nd.

( splendid cover and such heavy vinyl could probably be 'weaponised' in the wrong hands!))

( just read on the cover.......'non breakable')


----------



## Rogerx

An die ferne Geliebte

Wolfgang Holzmair (baritone), Imogen Cooper (piano)


Beethoven: Adelaide, Op. 46
Beethoven: An die ferne Geliebte (To the distant beloved), Op. 98
Haydn: Die zu späte Ankunft der Mutter, Hob.XXVIa:12
Haydn: Fidelity, Hob. XXVIa:30
Haydn: Lob der Faulheit, Hob. XXVIa:22
Haydn: O Tuneful Voice, Hob. XXVIa:42
Haydn: Piercing Eyes, Hob. XXVIa:35
Haydn: Sailor's Song, Hob. XXVIa:31
Haydn: Selected songs
Haydn: She Never Told Her Love, Hob. XXVIa:34
Haydn: Sympathy, Hob. XXVIa:33
Haydn: The Spirit's Song, Hob. XXVIa:41
Haydn: Trost unglucklicher Liebe, Hob. XXVIa:9
Mozart: An Chloë, K524
Mozart: Selected lieder


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Choral Works - Ann Hallenberg, Collegium Vocale Gent & Orchestre des Champs-Elysées, Philippe Herreweghe.*

I intended to play a couple of items from this disc but just let it play through, I'm not a huge choral music fan but when the mood suits its fab.


----------



## Philidor

Getting ideas for some QOTW.

*Max Reger: String Quartet G minor op. 54 No. 1 *

Berner Streichquartett


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Schubert* (1797-1828): *Mass no.6 in E-flat*, D.950 (1828), as recorded by the Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart & Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, conducted by Helmuth Rilling.

Apparently I'm in a mass-mood today. Schubert's last mass (really a 'missa solemnis') is another one that is still high in my Top-50-list of all-time classical favourites.
Schubert's biographer Kreissle von Hellborn wrote that the Mass in E-flat "takes rank with the foremost compositions of the kind written at the time". (Wikipedia).


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39


Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
Recorded: 2002-09-06
Recording Venue: Konserthuset, Goteborg


----------



## Floeddie

*Dmitri Shostakovich - Complete String Quartets, Piano Quintet, Borodin Quartet*


Playlist:
String Quartet No. 8 in C Minor, Op. 110
Piano Quintet in G Minor, Op. 57

My first pass at these works makes me an instant Shosta fan. 4.25 of 5 on a scale of 0 - 5


----------



## Malx

*Chopin, 10 Waltzes - Vladimir Ashkenazy.*

Which I have as part of this Chopin box.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak - Piano Concerto in G minor- Dvořák: Poetic Tone Pictures, Op. 85


Vassily Primakov (piano)

Odense Symphony Orchestra, Justin Brown


----------



## MartinDB

Hindemith Mathis der Maler. I know almost no Hindemith and this is completely new to me.


----------



## Philidor

Being late again with the quartet of the current week ...

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet F major op. 18 No. 1*

Emerson Quartet

Takács Quartet

















When the Emerson's recording apperead (1990?), I was amazed. A hell ride in the finale of op. 59/3, op. 95 just like the fist in your face ... however, preferences are changing, and today I am not too glad about their nervous tone.

Takács comes closer to my comfort zone. The older I get, the more I like the stellar, serene and unpretentious recordings of the Alban Berg Quartet. - Looking forward to listening to Artemis and Belcea.


----------



## sbmonty

Stravinsky: The Firebird
Sokhiev; Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst: Roots

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra & The Adolf Fredrik’s Girls Choir

Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances, Sz. 56, BB 68
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 14 in D minor
Crusell: Introduction and Variations on a Swedish Air Op. 12
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Pelecis: All In The Past
Piazzólla: La Muerte del Angel
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Nikolai Golovanov* (1891-1953): *Six chants*, op.1 (1912), as recorded in 1996 by the Male Orthodox choir, directed by Georgy Smirnov.

About a year ago I had never heard of this composer, but it turns out that about a century ago he was quite an influential figure in Russia and the USSR, according to Wikipedia: Golovanov held some of the highest musical positions in the USSR, including an extensive association with the Bolshoi Opera. In her autobiography, Galina Vishnevskaya terms him the theater's chief conductor, and tells of his dismissal from the Bolshoi and his death -- which she attributed to the humiliation of the experience of losing this position. It has been reported that Golovanov's firing was the result of Stalin's displeasure at Golovanov's having tried to use a Jewish singer, Mark Reizen, in the title role of Tsar Boris Godunov in his recording of Mussorgsky's opera. Golovanov actually did record the opera with Reizen as Boris, but later remade Reizen's part with another Boris, Alexander Pirogov.


----------



## Enthusiast

Three more London symphonies from Beecham - numbers 99 - 101.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Sibelius, Jean (1865-1957)
Symphony No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 39
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Makela - Conductor


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Mozart: Violin Sonatas*

Francesca Dego (violin), Francesca Leonardi (piano)

*Works*

Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 18 in G major, K301
Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 20 in C major, K303
Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 22 in A major, K305
Mozart: Violin Sonata No. 32 in B flat major, K454
"the balance between Dego and Leonardi is impeccable, along with the sense of two musicians singing from the same hymn sheet. Further compliments should be directed towards their thoughtful colouring and development of musical argument." - Gramophone


----------



## Kiki

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 4_
*Bamberger Symphoniker / Emmanuel Krivine *• 1993 • Denon

One of my favourite conductors' early recording, made in 1993 when Krivine was only 46 and very much an unknown name.

Really like how he articulated the music and pounded every note. Not much HIP trait was present, as he became known later as a specialist through his fantastic Beethoven cycle.

He was also ultra slow then. Not that he has become particularly fast in more recent times. These days he can be very fast or very slow depending on repertoire.

A very much underrated conductor in my opinion.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Paganini 1 & Wolf–Ferrari Violin Concertos*

Francesca Dego (violin)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Daniele Rustioni

*Works*

Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 6
Wolf-Ferrari: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 26
"[Dego] plays the score without any cuts, has the full measure of Paganini’s myriad technical challenges and uses Accardo’s version of the Sauret first-movement cadenza, executed with great brilliance and aplomb…If [the Wolf-Ferrari’s] themes are not quite as strong as Bruch’s, Dego’s sweet-toned advocacy shows the work in the best possible light."


----------



## eljr

*Janáček: Glagolitic Mass, Sinfonietta*

Malin Byström (soprano), Jennifer Johnston (mezzo-soprano), Ladislav Elgr, Adam Plachetka (baritone), Czech Philharmonic Choir of Brno
Strasbourg Philharmonic Orchestra, Marko Letonja


> Soloists and chorus are superb, but the orchestral playing is often a touch tentative. — BBC Music Magazine, July 2022, 3 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 22nd Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* 9029628063
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 66 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Glière: Bronze Horseman Suite & Horn Concerto

Richard Watkins (horn)

BBC Philharmonic, Sir Edward Downes


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arnold Schoenberg* (1874-1951): *Drei Klavierstücke (Three piano pieces)*, op.11 (1909), as recorded in 1989 by Peter Hill.

These are reportedly the works that most clearly exemplify Schoenberg's choice to move from tonality to atonality. Or, as Wikipedia puts it: _Although there are vestigial, superficial remnants of tonal writing, such as lyrical melody, expressive appoggiaturas, and chordal accompaniment, tonal hearing and tonal analysis are difficult to sustain. _
Indeed, to me the pieces sound like the composer is headed towards unknown territory is not sure which way to go. It is nonetheless a nice contemplative listening experience.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius & Magnus Lindberg: Violin Concertos

Lisa Batiashvili (violin)

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Sakari Oramo


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Enthusiast

Even many of the critics who dislike Celibidache's Bruckner still consider his *Bruckner 6 *to be one of the best. It is indeed!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Paul Wranitzky* (1756-1808): *Symphony in D minor "La tempesta"* (1794), as recorded in 2021 by the Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Pardubice, conducted by Marek Štilec.

When as a composer you are born in the same year as Mozart, chances are that you are 'somewhat' overshadowed by this giant. His symphonies indeed sound like a mixture of Mozart and Haydn, but that doesn't make them less agreeable. His "Tempest symphony", nicely exemplified by the album cover, is full of lively energy and deserves to be heard, I would say.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler Sunphony no 8





Margaret Price (soprano), Judith Blegen (soprano), Gerti Zeumer (soprano), Trudeliese Schmidt (contralto), Agnes Baltsa (contralto), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Hermann Prey (baritone), José van Dam (bass), Rudolf Scholz (organ)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Sängerknaben, Leonard Bernstein



Last one for today, goodnight .


----------



## Art Rock

*Pjotr Illyich Tchaikovsky: Mazeppa (Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Chorus Of the Royal Opera, Stockholm, Neeme Järvi, Sergei Leiferkus, Anatoly Kotcherga, Galina Gorchakova et al, DG, 3 CD's)*

The fourth (and last) of my PIT operas. Not as good as Eugen Onegin to my taste, but very much worth listening to.


----------



## Enthusiast

A HIP and rather serious Schubert octet.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Charles Ives* (1874-1954): *Symphony no.2* (1902), as recorded in 2020 by the Los Angeles Philharmonic, conducted by Gustavo Dudamel.

In one word: beautiful. Immaculate performance.


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

Symphony No.5

Starting like a fresh wind and in a good mood.


----------



## Philidor

Currently streaming in ... the Quartet of the Week ...

*Gloria Coates: String Quartet No. 9 (2007)*

Kreutzer Quartet










... and I am convinced from the very first bar.

I knew SQs No. 1 to 7 from Gloria Coates, and I had a special favour for No. 7 (with organ), but this one will join the club of favourites.


----------



## Georgieva

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 174062
> 
> 
> *Nikolai Golovanov* (1891-1953): *Six chants*, op.1 (1912), as recorded in 1996 by the Male Orthodox choir, directed by Georgy Smirnov.
> 
> About a year ago I had never heard of this composer, but it turns out that about a century ago he was quite an influential figure in Russia and the USSR, according to Wikipedia: Golovanov held some of the highest musical positions in the USSR, including an extensive association with the Bolshoi Opera. In her autobiography, Galina Vishnevskaya terms him the theater's chief conductor, and tells of his dismissal from the Bolshoi and his death -- which she attributed to the humiliation of the experience of losing this position. It has been reported that Golovanov's firing was the result of Stalin's displeasure at Golovanov's having tried to use a Jewish singer, Mark Reizen, in the title role of Tsar Boris Godunov in his recording of Mussorgsky's opera. Golovanov actually did record the opera with Reizen as Boris, but later remade Reizen's part with another Boris, Alexander Pirogov.


Fantastic!


----------



## Georgieva

*Johann Adolf Hasse: Requiem
*
Highly Recommended


----------



## Malx

A new arrival, a new disc of a relatively new composition.
*Adès, Piano Concerto - Kirill Gerstein (piano), Boston Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Adès.*

Composed in 2018 this concerto seems to manage to be traditional and modern at the same time. Whether that means it will liked by lovers of both camps of whether it will end up favouring neither I guess depends on the listener.
I have listened to the piece four times over the last couple of weeks and I conclude it is an excellent work.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Krommer* (1759-1831):* Symphony no.4 in C minor "Dramatic"*, op.102, as recorded in 2013 by the Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, conducted by Howard Griffiths.

Another half-forgotten Mozart/Haydn contemporary. His Dramatic symphony no.4 is performed here with refreshing power. Just try it if you feel down.


----------



## Bkeske

Just got back from being out of town, and catching up on the Musikfest Berlin live performances, live via the Digital Concert Hall. Unfortunately missed a couple.

Todays performance, live :


----------



## 13hm13

Elgar: The Light of Life


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

1812 Overture, Op. 49
Serenade for Strings in C major, Op. 48

*The Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*


----------



## Enthusiast

And more late Haydn. Great.


----------



## Georgieva

I can describe Fleming's soprano as an elegant and slight but on the other hand deep and heavy. This quality which makes her voice instantly recognizable is in wonderful display here in what is the most perfectly beautiful of her performances for me. Indeed Hampson here to be unpersuasive, stiff and frozen. 

The orchestra too _French_ in sound for my taste but very nice.

Anyways, this "*Thaïs"* is a treat.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

Ivan Moravec - Bach / Mozart / Schumann - Piano Recital


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1990 CD release of "Piano Recital" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-92nd ( Miracle), 102nd and 103rd (Drum Roll) Symphonies.

Davis and the RCO.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Watching


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Federico Mompou* (1893-1897): *Cancións y Danzas* (1921), as recorded in 1998 by Stephen Hough.

Lovely piano miniatures to close the day, exquisitely performed by Stephen Hough. Very fitting album cover, too.


----------



## Chilham

Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
William Boughton, English String Orchestra, Alan Hacker


----------



## elgar's ghost

Back to Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler - all I have
bar the symphonies. Part one for this evening.

Overture in G-minor for orchestra (1862-63):









_Mass no.1_ in D-minor for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass, mixed
choir, organ and orchestra (1864 - rev. 1876 and 1881-82):

with Edith Mathis (sop.), Marga Schiml (alt.), Wiesław Ochman
(ten.), Karl Ridderbusch (bass) and Elmar Schloter (org.)









_Das klagende Lied_ [_Song of Lament_] - cantata for soprano, mezzo-
soprano, tenor, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Gustav Mahler] ***
(orig. 1878-80 - rev. 1893 and 1898):

(*** revised version in which Mahler excluded
the first of the three original parts)









Sixteen early songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler/
Richard Leander/Tirso de Molina/German folk sources (from
_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens
Brentano)] (c. 1880-90):


----------



## senza sordino

Schubert Trout Quintet (members of the Borodin Quartet); Wanderer Fantasy (Richter)









Bruch Violin Concerto #1 and Mendelssohn Violin Concerto (Vengerov)









Beethoven Symphony #9 (Karajan and Berlin). It's been several years since I last listened to the ninth. It's taken me all summer, but I've listened to all nine symphonies of LvB.


----------



## haziz




----------



## pmsummer

REQUIEM FOR MY MOTHER
_Materna Requiem - When Music Sounds_
*Rebecca Dale*
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Kantos Chamber Choir
Clark Rundell - conductor
Soloists
_
DECCA_

Thanks Ed, for all the leads.


----------



## Klavierman

Op.131--stunning.


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

JC Bach: Symphonies in E flat and D

The Academy of Ancient Music, Simon Standage


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky, Schubert, Mendelssohn, Adam, Gounod, Saint-Saëns, Ponchielli, Verdi, Dukas, Strauss, Weber, Ravel, Glazunov, Ippolitov-Ivanov 

1 CD at a time (4 CDs)


----------



## Rogerx

Diabelli : Serenate concertante / Grande Serenade / Gesange fur Herz und Gefuhl / Gran variazioni (Helasvuo, Mansnerus, Salomaa, Savijoki)

Mikael Helasvuo (flute), Jukka Savijoki (guitar), Jouko Mansnerus (viola), Petteri Salomaa (baritone)


----------



## Art Rock

*Grażyna Bacewicz: Complete String quartets (Silesian Quartet, Chandos, 2 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues today and tomorrow with the Bacewicz cycle. Today the first CD, containing String Quartets No.1 (1938), No.2 (1943), No.3 (1947), and No.4 (1951).


----------



## 13hm13

Roger-Ducasse - Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Leif Segerstam – Prelude D'un Ballet / Orphee / Nocturne De Printemps / Suite Francaise


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..








Telemann: Trios & Quartets


Telemann: Trios & Quartets. CPO: 777441-2. Buy CD or download online. Epoca Barocca



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52


Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
Recorded: 2003-08-30
Recording Venue: Konserthuset, Goteborg


----------



## abrygida

M.Oginski - Polonaise


----------



## Philidor

There was one cantata left from yesterday ...

*J. S. Bach: Kantate Nr. 35 "Geist und Seele wird verwirret"*

Petra Noskaiová, Alto
Ewald Demeyere, Organ
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## Montarsolo

Elgar, Cello concert, Du Pré/Barbirolli. A masterpiece!


----------



## Chilham

Finzi: Cello Concerto
Vernon Handley, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Raphael Wallfisch


----------



## tortkis

Medtner: Sonaten-Triade, Op. 11 - Marc-André Hamelin


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

*Rachmaninov - Vespers*


----------



## Georgieva

Stravinsky conducts Stravinsky


Symphonies and Concertos

Isaac Stern (violin)
Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Thomas Beecham 


With a big thank you to Enthusiast.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Haydn - Symphonies 58, 65 and 83
Rosbaud/SWR SO









Tcherepnin - Le Pavillion d’Armide
Shek/Moscow SO









Ravel - Complete Solo Piano Works
Chamayou, piano









Mahler - Symphony 6
Sanderling/St Petersburg Phil


----------



## sAmUiLc

Wilhelm Furtwängler - Live Recordings 1944–1953


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2002 CD release of "Live Recordings 1944–1953" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





1 disc at a time


----------



## Georgieva

*Johannes Ockeghem 
Requiem*


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Extremely busy night at work. Looking forward to settling in now with this recording.










Messiaen 
The Organ Works
Jennifer Bate
Treasure Island Music
2016


----------



## MartinDB

Bruckner 7, Haitink, from this vinyl release. Lack of time means I rarely devote enough time to Bruckner.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler 4, Klemperer


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schubert


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler - all I have bar the symphonies.
Part two for late morning and early afternoon.

_Ave Maria_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1861):
_Afferentur regi_ - motet for mixed choir and three trombones (1861):
_Pange, lingua_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1868):
_Locus iste_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1869):









_Mass no.2_ in E-minor for eight-part mixed choir
and wind instruments (1866 - rev. 1882):









_Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen_ [_Songs of a Wayfarer_] -
four songs for voice and piano [Texts: Gustav Mahler]
(c. 1884-86):









_Des Knaben Wunderhorn_ [_The Youth's Magic Horn_] - twelve songs
for soprano, baritone and orchestra [Texts: German folk sources,
ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano] (1892-1901):


----------



## Rogerx

Bartók: Rhapsody & Scherzo for piano and orchestra

Zoltán Kocsis (piano)

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Gioachino Rossini *(1792-1868): *Opera overtures*, as recorded 1981-1984 by the National Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Riccardo Chailly.

Nice option if you want all the famous tunes, but do not want to spend several hours listening to entire operas (which should be _seen_ anyway, imho).


----------



## Montarsolo

Dvorak, Celloconcert, Fournier/Szell. Because this performance is recommended in Matthew Rye's '1001 classical recordings'.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Francesco Veracini* (1690-1768): *Sonate a violino solo e basso*, op.1 (1722), as recorded in 2005 by John Holloway (violin), Jaap ter Linden (cello), Lars Ulrik Mortensen (harpsichord).

A while ago in this thread, someone mentioned Veracini, whom I'd never heard of before, so I checked him out. Very nice music, intimate performances, good sound quality.
That's one thing I really like about this forum: you can substantially broaden your view of the landscape of composers.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Montarsolo said:


> Dvorak, Celloconcert, Fournier/Szell. Because this performance is recommended in Matthew Rye's '1001 classical recordings'.


I've listened to this specific recording for years, but last year decided to switch to the 1968 recording by Mstislav Rostropovich with Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker. But both are rewarding releases. I think Rostropovich' cello sound is somewhat deeper/warmer than Fournier, but perhaps this is solely due to the sound engineers.


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Alice in Wonderland (The City Of Prague Symphony Orchestra, Carl Davis, Threefold Records)*

No, this is not a lost Tchaikovsky ballet score - Carl Davis was commissioned by the English National Ballet to arrange various pieces of Tchaikovsky into a ballet score for the story of Alice in Wonderland. A curiosity.


----------



## jim prideaux

While listening to various recordings of the Haydn symphonies over the past week or so I have also been looking at alternative available recordings ( admittedly in search of bargains) and came across 12,69 and 70 as part of the (volume 4) 'Haydn 2032' project that has been undertaken by Il Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini (Alpha Classics)......

real bargain......arrived this morning, packaging really flash and more importantly performance and recording best described as vigorous and vivid!

(With an additional piece by Cimarosa that I have no idea about!)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 31 'Horn Signal'; Symphony No. 73 'La Chasse'

Iona Brown (violin), Denis Vigay (cello), Raymund Koster (double bass), William Bennett (flute), Timothy Brown (horn), Robin Davis (horn), Julian Baker (horn), Nicholas Hill (horn)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Montarsolo

Vieuxtemps 5, Heifetz. I am not familiar with Vieuxtemps and not well with Heifetz. So this is real acquaintance.


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Holst*
_The Planets_
*London Philharmonic Orchestra / Vladimir Jurowski* • 2009 Live • LPO

Superlative!


----------



## Georgieva

Fabulous!


----------



## Malx

First random selection of the day.
*Mahler, Symphony No 9 - Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, Markus Stenz.*

A reading that doesn't plumb the depths of emotions of this symphony as many do but for me this cooler approach is equally valid and brings its own pleasures.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 2
Ravel: La Valse
Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye
Ravel: Ma Mère L'oye: Cinq Pièces Enfantines
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales


With thanks to Kiki, totally forgot I has this disc.


----------



## MartinDB

jim prideaux said:


> While listening to various recordings of the Haydn symphonies over the past week or so I have also been looking at alternative available recordings ( admittedly in search of bargains) and came across 12,69 and 70 as part of the (volume 4) 'Haydn 2032' project that has been undertaken by Il Giardino Armonico conducted by Giovanni Antonini (Alpha Classics)......
> 
> real bargain......arrived this morning, packaging really flash and more importantly performance and recording best described as vigorous and vivid!
> 
> (With an additional piece by Cimarosa that I have no idea about!)


I am sure you have seen this, but in case you haven't, Presto Music has got a sale on the Alpha label at the moment. Extends until later this month.


----------



## MartinDB

Erkki-Sven Tuur. First time I have listened to this composer. I will listen again.


----------



## Philidor

MartinDB said:


> Erkki-Sven Tuur. First time I have listened to this composer. I will listen again.


Looking for fun? Try "Magma" (= Symphony No. 4 for percussion solo and orchrestra).

Tüür was a rock drummer, and you will recognize this ...


----------



## Montarsolo

janwillemvanaalst said:


> I've listened to this specific recording for years, but last year decided to switch to the 1968 recording by Mstislav Rostropovich with Herbert von Karajan and the Berliner Philharmoniker. But both are rewarding releases. I think Rostropovich' cello sound is somewhat deeper/warmer than Fournier, but perhaps this is solely due to the sound engineers.


I read that Fournier was praised for his beautiful tone. But I associate Fournier a bit with a cool, metallic tone (DG Beethoven cello sonates). Maybe that's the DG recording. I noticed it recently on a DG recording of Perlman. There Perlman sounded more metallic than I am used to on EMI recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Field: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 7 & Piano Sonata No. 4

Benjamin Frith (piano)

Northern Sinfonia, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, David Haslam, Andrew Mogrelia


----------



## Montarsolo

I enjoy the first Karajan Aida. I've never heard this one before. It's a feast. 🍷💗


----------



## Enthusiast

The last three London symphonies (102 - 104) from the Beecham set. I've had these for a long time but hadn't played them for a while and had forgotten quite how very good they are.


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

Symphony No.6


----------



## OCEANE

Looking forward to a concert of Mozart Piano Concerto No. 22, I revisited this old recording of John O' Conor. 
His incomplete Mozart Piano Concertos are my favourite indeed (great recording by Telarc)


----------



## Georgieva

Chopin - Etude Op. 25 No. 11 (Winter Wind) 
*The *_*Winter of Our Discontent...*_


----------



## Vasks

_Some Sam....on vinyl_

*Barber - Andromache's Farewell (Arroyo/Columbia)
Barber - Summer Music (Dorian Wind Quintet/Vox Box)
Barber - Capricorn Concerto (Hanson/Mercury)
Barber - Adagio for Strings (Ormandy/Columbia)
Barber - Second Essay for Orchestra (Schippers/Odyssey)*


----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz: Quartets for Clarinet

Arthur Campbell (clarinet), Gregory Maytan (violin), Paul Swantek (viola) & Pablo Mahave-Veglia (cello)

Stamitz, C: Clarinet Quartet , Op. 8 No. 4
Stamitz, C: Clarinet Quartet in B flat major, Op. 19 No. 2
Stamitz, C: Clarinet Quartet in E flat major, Op. 19 No. 1
Stamitz, C: Clarinet Quartet in E flat major, Op. 19 No. 3


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Boulez The Conductor: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Philips*

*Boulez - ... explosante-fixe…*

Sophie Cherrier (flute), Emmanuelle Ophèle-Gaubert (flute), Pierre Andre Valade (flute)
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Pierre Boulez

*Boulez: Notations*

Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano) 

*Boulez: Structures for 2 Pianos, Book 2 *

Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano), Florent Boffard (piano)


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1964)

Next up:








Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1977)









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 41* in C major, KV 551, “Jupiter”
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1982)









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 7* in A major, Op. 92
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1974)


----------



## Enthusiast

Schubert's octet. Yesterday I listened to the Isabelle Faust recording which was enjoyable and stimulating. Today I listened to the disc that is probably my favourite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, Book 1*

Kristian Zimermann, piano. I guess I've imprinted on this set, because this recording seems to be how I think these pieces should sound. Maybe it's because I was impressed by the box cover, featuring Debussy doing an early form of Tai Chi.


----------



## Bourdon

Rossini

An opera for a change 

Il Barbiere Di Siviglia


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Preludes, Book 1*
> 
> Kristian Zimermann, piano. I guess I've imprinted on this set, because this recording seems to be how I think these pieces should sound. Maybe it's because I was impressed by the box cover, featuring Debussy doing an early form of Tai Chi.


I have these recordings, they are good but in my opinion too much of a Listz approach.


----------



## Baxi

*Johannes Sebastian Bach
Matthäus-Passion
Ainsley/ Quasthoff/Oelze/ Stutzmann
SKF Matsumoto Children's Chorus
Tokyo Opera Singers
Saito Kinen Orchestra
seiji Ozawa
(9/1997, Nagano-ken Bunka Kaikan, Matsumoto, Japan)*


From this set:


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Choral Fantasia

Itzhak Perlman (violin), Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> I have these recordings, they are good but in my opinion too much of a Listz approach.


I see what you mean. Maybe I like Debussy caffeinated; I don't know. 
Now I'm listening to Bavouzet and Pascal Rogé's recordings of the first book of Preludes. I like the way Rogé plays these; he is from the Hazy Debussy school. Debussy's music seems to come from different perspectives these days.


----------



## starthrower

Disc One: Three Orchestral Pieces, Violin Concerto, Lulu Suite


----------



## Enthusiast

Such a good disc!


----------



## OCEANE

Op. 106


----------



## Rogerx

Karl Jenkins: The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace

Pauline Rathmann, Yumeji Matasufuji, Leah-Marian Jones, Valentino Worlitzsch

World Orchestra for Peace, World Choir for Peace, Karl Jenkins


----------



## abrygida

F.Chopin - Mazurka No.6 in A minor (Op.7, No.2)


----------



## OCEANE

It's a live recording by maestro Takashi Asahina


----------



## Red Terror

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Preludes, Book 1*
> 
> Kristian Zimermann, piano. I guess I've imprinted on this set, because this recording seems to be how I think these pieces should sound. Maybe it's because I was impressed by the box cover, featuring Debussy doing an early form of Tai Chi.


The French version of Tai-Chi, cigarette in hand.


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 02] Haydn - [2009] Symphonies Nos. 6-8 (Dorati)*


----------



## Georgieva

Berlioz - Requiem 

... In _English_


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Joaquín Rodrigo* (1901-1999): *Concierto de Aranjuez* (1939), as recorded in 1992 by Pepe Romero with the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, conducted by Sir Neville Marriner.

Rodrigo's most famous concerto of course, so much so that some consider him a 'one-hit-wonder'. The performance by Pepe Romero, as always, is superb.


----------



## Malx

*Adès, Totentanz - Christianne Stotijn (mezzo-soprano), Mark Stone (baritone), Boston Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Adès.*

Like the piano concerto, which I played yesterday, this is my fourth listen through Totentanz. Each time my admiration for the work has grown until now I believe it to be one of my favourite vocal pieces, one I will return to often.

When I listen I am put in mind of Bartok's, Bluebeards Castle I guess largely because of the two voices and orchestra set up - if you haven't heard it and vocal works are your thing give it a listen.
Don't be put off by the composition date of 2013 to quote Fanfare Magazine 'Anyone allergic to protracted dissonance has little to fear, since Adès freely moves in and out of tonality' and The Times states 'Totentanz has a virility and emotional resonance that suggests a work with a long life ahead'.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Red Terror said:


> *[CD 02] Haydn - [2009] Symphonies Nos. 6-8 (Dorati)*


As with Adam Fischer, I've wondered what on earth drives someone to think: "Yeah, let's record a hundred symphonies by the same composer in a row!"


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schmidt: *Symphony No. 1 in E major 
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi


----------



## jim prideaux

MartinDB said:


> I am sure you have seen this, but in case you haven't, Presto Music has got a sale on the Alpha label at the moment. Extends until later this month.


Had not seen it....so thanks very much for the consideration.


----------



## Enthusiast

One of Pregardien's Schone Mullerin recordings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler - all I have bar the symphonies.
Part three for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

_Mass no.3_ in F-minor for soprano, contralto, tenor, bass,
mixed choir, organ and orchestra (1867-68 - numerous
revisions by 1893):

with Maria Stader (sop.), Claudia Hellmann (alt.), Ernst Haefliger
(ten.), Kim Borg (bass) and Anton Nowakowski (org.)









String Quintet in F (1879 - rev. 1884):
_Intermezzo_ in D-minor for string quintet (1879):









_Rückert-Lieder_ - five songs for voice and orchestra ***
[Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-02):
_Kindertotenlieder_ [_Songs on the Death of Children_] - five songs
for voice and orchestra [Texts: Friedrich Rückert] (1901-04):









(*** final song orchestrated posthumously by Max Puttmann c. 1916):​


----------



## Bkeske

George Szell conducts Schumann - The Four Schumann Symphonies. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Odyssey 3LP box 1971


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *Organ suite no.1 in E minor, op.16, "Den Manen J.S. Bachs"* (1895), as recorded in 2011 by Kirsten Sturm in the St. Martin's Cathedral, Rottenburg, Germany.

I like these organ suites. In some strange way, a divine flow seems to run through many of Reger's compositions, and this one is no exception. Kirsten performs with conviction and with a deep understanding of Reger.


----------



## Bourdon

Stravinsky


----------



## Malx

The first disc of Haydn symphonies I bought when it came out back in 1988, in fact one of the first discs of CM of any description I bought.
*F J Haydn, Symphonies No 26 'Lamentatione', No 52, No 53 'L'imperiale' - La Petite Bande, Sigiswald Kuijken.








*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Preludes, Book 1*


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Preludes, Book 1*
> 
> View attachment 174118



The Préludes.....orchestral works..?


----------



## Malx

The piano pieces from this disc that was long overdue a spin.
*Janáček, In The Mists, 'Sonata' 1.X.1905 - András Schiff (piano).








*


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> The Préludes.....orchestral works..?


I'm guessing that would be in the Colin Matthews orchestration.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing my late Haydn trawl with an orchestral Seven Last Words.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> I'm guessing that would be in the Colin Matthews orchestration.


Thank you,never listened to it or heard of it,must give it attention now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> The Préludes.....orchestral works..?


As Malx said, it is the Colin Matthews orchestration. They sure sound different but in a pleasant way.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Agostino Di Scipio* - hörbare ökosysteme
live-elektronische kompositionen 1993-2005


...texture/multiple
...craquelure
5 interazioni cicliche alle differenze sensibilli
...hörbare ökosysteme


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rautavaara, Symphony No. 6, Vincentiana*

Interesting impressions of three Van Gogh paintings.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Bourdon said:


> The Préludes.....orchestral works..?





Malx said:


> I'm guessing that would be in the Colin Matthews orchestration.





Bourdon said:


> Thank you,never listened to it or heard of it,must give it attention now.





Manxfeeder said:


> As Malx said, it is the Colin Matthews orchestration. They sure sound different but in a pleasant way.













In this Naxos box set the versions are by -

Debussy: Preludes, Book 1 (arr. C. Matthews)

Lyon National Orchestra
Jun Märkl
Recorded: 14-17 April 2010
Recording Venue: Auditorium de Lyon, France
Debussy: Preludes, Book 2 (arr. C. Matthews)

Lyon National Orchestra
Jun Märkl
Recorded: 14-17 April 2010
Recording Venue: Auditorium de Lyon, France

I'm not familiar with this set - Manxie is the one in the best position to comment in regards to performance and recording.

I do have this one though - which I picked up at a Presto Music sale for about sixty USD for 33 discs -










And both books of the Préludes are done by pianist Youri Egorov


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alfred Schnittke* (1924-1998): *Concerto for piano and string orchestra*, op.136 (1979), as recorded in 2005 by Victoria Lyubitskaya (piano); Russian State Academy Orchestra, conducted by Mark Gorenstein.

This is the first time I've heard this 27-minute piece in its entirety. I'm stunned. This is completely unlike _any _other piano concerto I've ever heard before, and I've heard a few. It's like a deep-dive into the human soul. 'Remarkable' would be an understatement. I just wonder why the cover had to feature such a blurry photograph of the composer.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Kaleidoscope*

Fatma Said (soprano), Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo, Sascha Goetzel

*Works*

Berlin, I: Cheek to cheek
Gainsbourg: La Javanaise
Gardel: Por Una Cabeza
Giménez: La tempránica: Zapateado 'La tarántula é un bicho mú malo'
Gounod: Ah! Je veux vivre dans ce rêve (from Roméo et Juliette)
Lehár: Giuditta: Meine Lippen sie Kussen so heiss
Loewe, F: I Could Have Danced All Night (My Fair Lady)
Massenet: Obéissons quand leur voix appelle (from Manon)
Messager: Il est dans les nuits espagnoles (from La Fiancée en Loterie)
Offenbach: Barcarolle (from Les Contes d'Hoffmann )
Paoli: Senza fine
Piazzólla: Oblivion
Piazzólla: Yo Soy Maria
Schröder, F: Ich tanze mit dir in den Himmel hinein (from Sieben Ohrfeigen)
Straus, O: Je t’aime
Strauss, J, II: Wiener Blut (from Wiener Blut)
Villoldo: El choclo
Weill, K: Youkali

Link to label authorized complete album - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_npyJ3SYCON3i16tuG9c-AyZZmn8UWTYjo


----------



## Bkeske

The 4th Schumann symphony from the box set will have to wait. As….

Another live performance today from the Musikfest Berlin @ the Berliner Philharmonie, via The Digital Concert Hall. 

As it is a holiday here in the US, I get to watch this on the main rig today. Todays performance:


----------



## Shaughnessy

*El Nour*

Fatma Said (soprano), Malcolm Martineau (piano), Burcu Karadag (flute), Rafael Aguirre (guitar), vision string quartet (string quartet)











BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2020
Choral & Song Choice









BBC Music Magazine Awards
2021
Winner - Vocal









BBC Music Magazine Awards
2021
Winner - Newcomer Award









Gramophone Awards
2021
Winner - Song









Opus Klassik
2021
Newcomer of the Year
Link to complete label authorized release -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Such a good disc!





Enthusiast said:


> Such a good disc!


I absolutely adore this CD and I wouldn't be without it!

Everything is so right, the performances, the excellent and generous choice of works and the sound quality. 

Any classical music fan simply must get to know this release.

By coincidence, listened to it twice through last night.......


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Adès, Totentanz - Christianne Stotijn (mezzo-soprano), Mark Stone (baritone), Boston Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Adès.*
> 
> Like the piano concerto, which I played yesterday, this is my fourth listen through Totentanz. Each time my admiration for the work has grown until now I believe it to be one of my favourite vocal pieces, one I will return to often.
> 
> When I listen I am put in mind of Bartok's, Bluebeards Castle I guess largely because of the two voices and orchestra set up - if you haven't heard it and vocal works are your thing give it a listen.
> Don't be put off by the composition date of 2013 to quote Fanfare Magazine 'Anyone allergic to protracted dissonance has little to fear, since Adès freely moves in and out of tonality' and The Times states 'Totentanz has a virility and emotional resonance that suggests a work with a long life ahead'.


I like your thoughts on Totentanz and you've caused me to place this work on an already oversubscribed 'to listen to list'!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> The 4th Schumann symphony from the box set will have to wait. As….
> 
> Another live performance today from the Musikfest Berlin @ the Berliner Philharmonie, via The Digital Concert Hall.
> 
> As it is a holiday here in the US, I get to watch this on the main rig today. Todays performance:


A mouth-watering set-list!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Debussy, Preludes, Book 1*
> 
> View attachment 174118


I love this set!

One of the best, if not _the_ best, ways to access Debussy's orchestral ouvre.

I came late to this set, but since acquiring it, have not looked back......


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I like your thoughts on Totentanz and you've caused me to place this work on an already oversubscribed 'to listen to list'!


It deserves a quick promotion to the top or at least near the top


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> It deserves a quick promotion to the top or at least near the top


Ok, it's on next (but the current listen is a long one!).


----------



## Malx

Probably last music for today;
*Martinů, Cello Concerto No 1 - Raphael Wallfisch, Czech PO, Jiří Bělohlávek.*










Off topic - why is dunking rich tea biscuits into steaming hot freshly brewed tea so satisfying?


----------



## pmsummer

THE COMPLETE RECORDER SONATAS
*Georg Friedrich Händel*
Clas Pehrsson - recorder
Bengt Ericson - baroque cello
Thomas Schuback - harpsicord
_
BIS_


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio, Cello Sonata, Solo Cello Suite (Christopher Marwood, Haik Kazazyan, Olga Solovieva, Naxos)*

The impressive Piano Trio in B Minor from 1953 is an early work, and said to be a self portrait. It is one of the better works I've heard of this composer, who otherwise often leaves me with mixed feelings. The Cello Sonata (1957) and the Solo Cello Suite (1946, revised 1960) were both composed for Rostropovich who was very positive about Boris and even called him a genius based on these works. Well, he'd know. As a simple uneducated listener, I'll leave it at an 'I enjoyed them'. Cracking CD.


----------



## pmsummer

Kinda.











THE RITE OF SPRING
_Music of Gabriel Fauré, Igor Stravinsky, Claude Debussy, Johann Sebastian Bach_
*Hubert Laws* - flute
Bob James - keyboard
Ron Carter - bass
Jack DeJohnette - drums
Don Sebesky - arranger, conductor

_CTI_


----------



## Bkeske

HenryPenfold said:


> A mouth-watering set-list!


A great performance thus far….and Igor Levit playing right now….not bad at all.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#23


----------



## littlejohnuk1

I'm not a great violin concerto fan but this piqued my interest. JOSEPH BOLOGNE, CHEVALIER DE SAINT-GEORGES (1745-1799) Violin Concerto by Rachel Barton Pine and Encore Chamber Orchestra, Really worth a listen.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven #21


----------



## Floeddie

*Jennifer Higdon - All Things Majestic*


I purchased this on an impulse, and I was initially disappointed in it. To be fair, I should give it another shot or two, as I'm not certain about the frame of mind I was in at the time of my first visit. I do sense some potential here, though! 2.25 out of 5.0 on a scale of 1-5.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Floeddie said:


> *Jennifer Higdon - All Things Majestic*
> 
> I purchased this on an impulse, and I was initially disappointed in it. To be fair, I should give it another shot or two, as I'm not certain about the frame of mind I was in at the time of my first visit. I do sense some potential here, though! 2.25 out of 5.0 on a scale of 1-5.


Let me know if you change your mind about it. I used to collect the Nashville Symphony recordings (since they're the house band down here), but I've gotten out of the habit since Tower Records closed and Barnes & Noble stopped carrying them. (They had a section of Naxos classical recordings, and they were so cheap that I did impulse buying on my way home from work. I can't do that anymore.)


----------



## Floeddie

Manxfeeder said:


> (They had a section of Naxos classical recordings, and they were so cheap that I did impulse buying on my way home from work. I can't do that anymore.)


I went crazy with the 50% off sale at Presto Music that ends today & I bought a bunch of FLAC albums on a greatly reduced price. I am not buying CDs or DVDs as a habit anymore. I'm spending my children's inheritance.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#32


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Mozart Violin Concerto no 3. Fizz and sparkle.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Falla


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Chopin Nocturnes


----------



## Bkeske

Zubin Mehta conducts 

Bruch - Concerto No. 1 In G Minor For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 26
Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole, Op. 21
 Los Angeles Philharmonic with Pinchas Zukerman
Columbia Masterworks reissue 1978


----------



## sAmUiLc

D935


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Bkeske said:


> Zubin Mehta conducts
> 
> Bruch - Concerto No. 1 In G Minor For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 26
> Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole, Op. 21
> Los Angeles Philharmonic with Pinchas Zukerman
> Columbia Masterworks reissue 1978


I don't want to spoil the party but that man on the right looks like someone infamous in British criminal history! I'll do penance by listening!


----------



## Bkeske

littlejohnuk1 said:


> I don't want to spoil the party but that man on the right looks like someone infamous in British criminal history! I'll do penance by listening!


None other than Pinchas Zukerman. Not sure who you are referring to though. 🤔 But then, I’m from the US 🙂


----------



## sAmUiLc

D899


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Respighi - The Pines Of Rome & The Fountains Of Rome. Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra. Mercury 1963


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73
Emil Gilels
Philharmonia Orchestra, Leopold Ludwig

It's rather startling to hewr again how good the stereo sound quality of this 1957 recording is! (Previously on EMI.) And of course the performance is wonderful.










Followed by:

*Ludwig van Beethoven:* Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

I'm now firmly of the opinion that Karajan's digital Beethoven cycle is woefully underrated.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## starthrower

String Quartet No.9


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Schubert: Impromptus D.899 & 935


----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 1 In E Flat, Op. 2 & Symphony No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 55. Orchestre National De La RTF. Angel 1974


----------



## neoshredder

Sibelius - Tone Poems


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Bkeske

Zdeněk Košler conducts Dvořák - Symphony No. 7 in D Minor. The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra. Crossroads 1967 (thus the cover art)


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Eugen Jochum: London Philharmonic Orchestra (1976)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms


----------



## Kiki

Malx said:


> ...
> 
> Off topic - why is dunking rich tea biscuits into steaming hot freshly brewed tea so satisfying?


To let loose our suppressed desire to destroy a biscuit or to create a mess in the cup?

Obviously I don't belong to the dunking camp. Although I have to admit I did that when I was a kid.


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 6_
*Cleveland Orchestra / George Szell* • 1967 Live • Sony

Slow and mellow... actually not really slow and mellow, but definitely slower and mellower than what I remember.


----------



## Red Terror

janwillemvanaalst said:


> As with Adam Fischer, I've wondered what on earth drives someone to think: "Yeah, let's record a hundred symphonies by the same composer in a row!"


Well, it is Haydn after all.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Spohr: Violin Concertos WoO9 and WoO 10

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Christian Frohlich


----------



## Art Rock

*Grażyna Bacewicz: Complete String quartets (Silesian Quartet, Chandos, 2 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues with the Bacewicz cycle. Today the second CD, containing String Quartets No.5 (1955), No.5 (1960), and No.7 (1965).


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák - Youth Concerto

Ramon Jaffé (violoncello)

Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie, Daniel Raiskin

Dvořák: Cello Concerto in A major, B10
Dvořák: Polonaise in A major for cello & piano or cello & orchestra, B94
Dvořák: Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Dvořák: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## abrygida

F.Chopin - Waltz in A minor (Forgotten Waltz)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*John Ireland* (1879-1962): "*Summer Evening*" (1920), from _The piano music_, as recorded in 1975 by Eric Parkin.

Mellow day starter. I feel there are many exquisitely rewarding piano miniatures out there, which are often overlooked _because _they are miniatures.


----------



## Rogerx

Amy Beach: Complete Works For Piano Duo

Genova Dimitrov Duo



Beach, A: Suite for Two Pianos Founded upon Old Irish Melodies, Op. 104
Beach, A: Summer Dreams, Op. 47
Beach, A: Three Movements for Piano Four-Hands
Beach, A: Variations on Balkan Themes, Op. 60


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Today I was in the mood for Beethovens op. 15. Brendel first Philips recording is still one of my favorite sets with Beethoven's PCs. Got it at cheap about 33 years ago between two lectures ... tempi passati, but the music remains.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 C major op. 15*

Alfred Brendel, piano
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink


----------



## Klavierman

I prefer the sound of a modern piano, but his playing so expressive, if slow at times, that this is quite enjoyable.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Klavierman said:


> I prefer the sound of a modern piano, but his playing so expressive, if slow at times, that this is quite enjoyable.
> View attachment 174159


I wonder what the album cover designer was thinking when designing this one. It looks to me like Jean has just spent his last dime.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Dmitri Shostakovich* (1906-1975):* Cello concerto no.2 in G*, op.126 (1966), as recorded in 1997 in Moscow by Alexander Ivashkin with the Moscow Symphony orchestra, conducted by Valery Polyansky.

Sometimes I find these compositions to be a bit blocky/experimental, but there's also beauty in them. Certainly no background muzak; these concertos require full attention. 
Yes, I know, since Shostakovich dedicated both his cello concerts to Mstislav Rostropovich, he would be the logical candidate of choice to buy, but I think Ivashkin offers an admirable performance here.


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud: Voyage en France

Works for solo piano, and with clarinet & flute

Alexandre Tharaud (piano) with Philippe Bernold (flute), Ronald Van Spaendonck (clarinet)


Debussy: Petite Pièce
Debussy: Première rhapsodie, L.116
Dutilleux: Sonatine for flute & piano
Françaix: Tema con variazioni for clarinet & piano
Honegger: Sonatina for Clarinet and Piano, H 42
Messiaen: Le Merle noir for flute and piano
Poulenc: Clarinet Sonata, Op. 184
Ravel: A la manière de Borodine
Ravel: A la manière de Chabrier
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: La parade
Ravel: Menuet antique
Ravel: Menuet in C sharp minor
Ravel: Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Sérénade grotesque
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Saint-Saëns: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major, Op. 167
Satie: Avant Dernières Pensées (Idylle, Aubade, Méditation)
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1
Satie: Six Gnossiennes


----------



## Montarsolo

Home alone! 🙌

Brahms, Streichsextett nr 1, Amadeus Quartett. The Andante is impressive.


----------



## Chilham

Steeling myself for a midday visit to the dentist.









Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6
Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra









Bax: Symphony No. 6
Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Edmund Rubbra* (1901-1986): *Symphony no.9*, op.140 (*"Sinfonia Sacra"*, 1968), as recorded in 2009 by the BBC National Chorus of Wales & BBC National Orchestra of Wales, conducted by Richard Hickox. With Della Jones (contralto), Lynne Dawson (soprano), Stephen Roberts (baritone).

Conductor Sir Adrian Boult commended Rubbra's work by saying that he "has never made any effort to popularize anything he has done, but he goes on creating masterpieces".


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Haydn - Symphonies 90, 93, 95
Rosbaud/SWR SO









Schubert - Lazarus
Sawallisch/Bavarian RSO; Tear, Donath, DFD, Popp, Venuti, Protschka 









Pettersson - Symphonies 5 and 7
Lindberg/Norrkopings SO









Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Janowski/Berlin RSO; Dohmen, Henschel, Haller, Smith, Breedt, Zeppenfeld, Sonn 









Vaughan Williams - Symphonies 3 and 5
Boult/London Phil


----------



## Montarsolo

And on playing vinyl. Mahler 4, Alexander/Haitink


----------



## Bourdon

Corps Femenin

CD 4


----------



## Malx

Kiki said:


> To let loose our suppressed desire to destroy a biscuit or to create a mess in the cup?
> 
> Obviously I don't belong to the dunking camp. Although I have to admit I did that when I was a kid.


Thanks Kiki for clearing that up for me  however I have mastered the art of knowing the saturation point and removing the biscuit in time, which all goes to show my life hasn't been totally wasted .


----------



## HerbertNorman

Benjamin Britten - War Requiem - LSO Live - 2012


----------



## Bourdon

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Art Rock

*Sigismond Thalberg: Piano Concerto, Souvenirs de Beethoven, Nocturne Op. 28, 10 Pieces Op. 36, Un Soupir (Razumovsky Sinfonia, Andrew Mogrelia, Francesco Nicolosi, Naxos)*

Sigismond Thalberg (1812 - 1871) was an Austrian composer and one of the most distinguished virtuoso pianists of the 19th century. His piano concerto was also recorded in the Hyperion Romantic Piano Concerto series and is a typical early romantic piece. The remaining pieces are for piano solo and range from dubious (Souvenirs de Beethoven, extensive quotations, combined with superfluous decorations) to beautiful (Nocturne).


----------



## Malx

*Gerhard, Symphony No 2 'Metamophoses' - Orquesta Sinfónica de Tenerife, Víctor Pablo Pérez.

R Strauss, 'Metamophosen' - SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth.*

Two super works to start the day.


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

Sinfonia Antartica ( Symphony No.7)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Francis Pott* (1957): *Word* (2012), as recorded in 2020 by Commotio, conducted by Matthew Berry. With Christian Wilson (organ); Aoife Dudley, Kate Smith, Hannah Wight, Tim Ambrose.

The British composer Francis Pott is much into organ and choral works, and this is another example. At times a bit idiosyncratic, it's a form of contemporary classical music that will be digestible for most listeners.


----------



## neoshredder

Beethoven - Violin Sonata #9


----------



## prlj

*Beethoven Triple Concerto Netherlands/de Vriend/Storioni Trio*

After a long weekend of work and concerts, opening the work week with the morning crosswords and this delightful recording.


----------



## Chilham

Delius: Pieces (2) for Small Orchestra "On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring" & "Summer Night on the River"
Sir Charles Mackerras, Welsh National Opera Orchestra

Delius: Sea Drift
Sir Charles Mackerras, Welsh National Opera Orchestra, Thomas Hampson, Chorus of the Welsh National Opera

Delius: A Village Romeo & Juliet "The Walk to the Paradise Garden"
Sir Charles Mackerras, ORF Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Montarsolo

Chopin, pianosonate 3, Argerich


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Off topic - why is dunking rich tea biscuits into steaming hot freshly brewed tea so satisfying?


These pleasures are primeval, Jungian and Freudian. As such, they can't be described. 

Malx, I'm afraid your question cannot be answered and will remain one of life's mysteries.

An easier question perhaps, is why are Rich Tea biscuits not as good as they used to be, and a supplementary question is have they got smaller or have I got bigger?

Back on topic

Ades - Totendanz


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Violin Sonatas

Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)

In memory of Lars Vogt who sadly died at 51 .


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I have mastered the art of knowing the saturation point and removing the biscuit in time .


Which person worth their salt hasn't? 😲


----------



## Art Rock

*Michael Tippett: Vocal works (Various Performers, Decca, 4 CD's)*

Playing the first CD, including Boyhood's End, The Heart's Assurance (Philip Langridge, John Constable), Four Songs from the British Isles, Magnificat/Nunc Dimittis, and various songs (Schola Cantorum of Oxford, Nicholas Cleobury, Stephen Cleobury). Langridge is not my favourite singer (vibrato-o-o-o-o-o-o), but apart from that, these are interesting works, especially the Four Songs from the British Isles.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> None other than Pinchas Zukerman. Not sure who you are referring to though. 🤔 But then, I’m from the US 🙂


Peter Sutcliffe??

Aka 'The Yorkshire ripper' a notorious misogynist serial killer from the 1970s.


----------



## Georgieva

*Mendelssohn: Organ Sonatas, Op. 65, Nos. 1-6*


----------



## Montarsolo

I regularly see Haydn symphonies in this thread. I participate. Symphony 31 with Marriner. On vinyl.

Very interesting by the way:




__





Loading…






en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Gerald Finzi* (1901-1956):* Intimations of immortality*, op.29 (1938), as recorded in 1988 by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Liverpool Philharmonic Choir, conducted by Richard Hickox.

I notice that each time I hear something by Finzi, I'm pleasantly surprised. This British composer is slowly but steadily rising on my list of most talented composers. His 'intimations of immortality' indeed have a peculiar timeless quality about them. At times boisterous, at times contemplative.


----------



## Bourdon

Dowland

First Book of Songs 1597


----------



## SanAntone

_*Nuit des Hommes*_* (Nørgård)*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_Nuit des hommes is a 1996 chamber opera in two acts by Per Nørgård. The text is compiled from poems by Apollinaire, from which the line "Nuit des hommes seulement" is taken.[1] The opera is for two singers, Alice, a war correspondent (soprano) and Wilhelm, a soldier (tenor)._










Helene Gjerris (mezzo-soprano), Helge Rønning (tenor), Andreas Hagman (violin), Bodil Rørbech (violin), Markus Falkbring (viola), Fredrik Lindström (cello), Gert Sørensen (percussion) directed Kaare Hansen. Dacapo


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner and Gustav Mahler - all I have bar the symphonies. ***
Part four of four for late morning and early afternoon.

(*** notwithstanding the designation often given to _Das Lied von der Erde_...)

_Te Deum_ in C for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed
choir, organ and orchestra (1881 - rev. 1884):
_Tota pulchra es, Maria_ - motet for tenor,
mixed choir and organ (1878):
_Os justi_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1879):
_Christus factus est pro nobis_ - motet for
unaccompanied mixed choir (1884):
_Virga Jesse_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1885):
_Ecce sacerdos magnus_ - motet for mixed choir,
three trombones and organ (1885):
_Vexilla regis_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir (1892):
_Psalm CL_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra (1892):









_Helgoland_ - cantata for male choir and orchestra
[Text: August Silberstein] (1893):

with the male voices of the Rundfunk Chor Berlin and the Ernst-Senff-Chor









_Das Lied von der Erde_ [_Song of the Earth_] for tenor, alto and orchestra
[Texts: Ancient Chinese poetry by Li Tai Po, Qi Qian, Haoran Meng
and Wei Wang, transl. by Hans Bethge. Some additional text by
Gustav Mahler] (1908-09):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Arrangements for wind of Don Giovanni & Die Entführung aus dem Serail

Netherlands Wind Ensemble (chamber ensemble)


----------



## Kiki

Malx said:


> Thanks Kiki for clearing that up for me  however I have mastered the art of knowing the saturation point and removing the biscuit in time, which all goes to show my life hasn't been totally wasted .


Malx, you are talking about some serious skills! When I was a child, while I could not resist the urge to dunk, I hated it when the softened bottom half of the biscuit fell into the tea, or worse still, onto the table. I would be given a spoon to eat it out of the cup like a soup, but I also hated having a spoon in my cup when I was drinking from it. If only I had your skills, or the guidance from a dunking master, I could have become a faithful dunking disciple!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Joachim Raff *(1822-1882): *Symphony no.3 in F*, op.153 ("*Im Walde*", 1869), as recorded in 1998 by the Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Hans Stadlmair.

Anyone who assumes this is a peaceful, pastoral symphony about the woods is in for a surprise. Lots of vivacity going on in this symphony. Hardly one to fall asleep by.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 & Violin Concerto No. 1

Mstislav Rostropovich (cello), David Oistrakh (violin)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy, Evgeny Mravinsky


----------



## Montarsolo

Poulenc, concert for harpsichord.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Giuseppe Verdi* (1813-1901):* Messa da Requiem* (1873), as recorded in 2001 by the Berliner Philharmoniker, Swedish Radio chorus, Eric Ericson chamber choir, Ofeón Donostiarra, conducted by Claudio Abbado. With Angela Gheorghiu, Daniela Barcellona, Roberto Alagna, Julian Konstantinov.

For me, this remains the benchmark / reference recording of this remarkable 'operatic' requiem. My son (19) imagines riding his scooter one day along the shopping district while playing the Dies Irae _very_ loud.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Mozart y Mambo: Cuban Dances*

Sarah Willis (horn), Havana Lyceum Orchestra, The Sarahbanda, José Antonio Méndez Padrón

*Works*

Egües, R: El Bodeguero
Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, K412 (K386b)
Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, K417
Olivero, E: Pa Pa Pa (Inspired by the Papageno/Papagena Duet from W.A. Mozart’s The Magic Flute)
Véra, M: Veinte Años

An interesting YouTube page which combines selections from this recording along with the first Mozart y Mambo and a variety of "the making of" videos - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar & Beach: Piano Quintets

Garrick Ohlsson (piano)

Takács Quartet


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Nightscapes for Harp*

Magdalena Hoffmann (harp)

*Works*

Britten: Suite for harp in C major, Op. 83
Chopin: Nocturnes (2), Op. 48
Chopin: Waltz No. 14 in E minor, Op. post., KKIVa:15, B 56
Chopin: Waltz No. 19 in A minor, Op. post., KKIVb:11, B 150
Chopin: Waltzes (3), Op. 34
Damase: Fantaisie on Tales of Hoffmann
Field: Nocturne No. 12 in G major (H.58)
Field: Nocturne No. 5 in B flat major (H.37)
Hersch, F: Character Studies (3)
Pizzetti: Sogno
Renié: Danse des Lutins
Respighi: Pieces (6) for Piano, P. 44
Schumann, Clara: Soirées musicales (6), Op. 6
Tournier: Images

Link to complete label authorized recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## MartinDB

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 174125
> 
> 
> *Alfred Schnittke* (1924-1998): *Concerto for piano and string orchestra*, op.136 (1979), as recorded in 2005 by Victoria Lyubitskaya (piano); Russian State Academy Orchestra, conducted by Mark Gorenstein.
> 
> This is the first time I've heard this 27-minute piece in its entirety. I'm stunned. This is completely unlike _any _other piano concerto I've ever heard before, and I've heard a few. It's like a deep-dive into the human soul. 'Remarkable' would be an understatement. I just wonder why the cover had to feature such a blurry photograph of the composer.


Isn't it great? I listened again this morning, having heard the version with Irina Postnikova and Rozhdestvensky the other day. I don't think I had really appreciated how good it is until now; both CDs had sat largely neglected.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Benjamin Britten - Violin Concerto op. 15 - Maxim Vengerov - LSO conducted by Mstislav Rostropovich - EMI - 2000


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn intended for the Seasons to be available in both German and English. Beecham recorded the English version and the result was one of the very best recordings of the work in any language.


----------



## Kiki

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Cello Suite No. 6 in D minor BWV1012_
*Pieter Wispelwey*, violoncello piccolo • 2012 • Evil Penguin
*Anner Bylsma*, violoncello piccolo • 1992 • Sony

Due to my ignorance I only discovered these fantastic cellists while searching for HIPs of these suites. Totally smitten immediately! I also wonder, what is it about Dutch cellists? Simply fantastic!


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Sonata No. 29* in B flat major, Op. 106, _“Hammerklavier”_
Alfred Brendel, piano (February 1995, live at the Großer Saal of the Musikverein, Wien)


----------



## Chilham

Kiki said:


> Malx, you are talking about some serious skills! When I was a child, while I could not resist the urge to dunk, I hated it when the softened bottom half of the biscuit fell into the tea, or worse still, onto the table. I would be given a spoon to eat it out of the cup like a soup, but I also hated having a spoon in my cup when I was drinking from it. If only I had your skills, or the guidance from a dunking master, I could have become a faithful dunking disciple!


Only those who risk going too far, learn how far they can go.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Joseph Jongen* (1873-1953): *Symphonie concertante*, op.81 (1926), as recorded in 2012 by the Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern, conducted by Martin Haselböck. With Christian Schmitt on organ.

The organ permeates many works of the Belgian late-romantic composer Joseph Jongen. Wikipedia writes about this work: His monumental Symphonie Concertante of 1926 is a tour de force, considered by many to be among the greatest works ever written for organ and orchestra. Numerous eminent organists of modern times have championed and recorded it. The work was commissioned by Rodman Wanamaker for debut in the Grand Court of his palatial Philadelphia department store, Wanamaker's. Its intended use was for the re-dedication of the world's largest pipe organ there, the Wanamaker Organ, as part of a series of concerts Rodman Wanamaker funded with Leopold Stokowski and the Philadelphia Orchestra. Wanamaker's death in 1928 precluded the performance of the work at that time in the venue for which it was written, but it was finally performed for the first time with the Wanamaker Organ and the Philadelphia Orchestra on 27 September 2008.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 4

Lars Vogt (piano)
Northern Sinfonia
Recorded: 15-17 March 2017
Recording Venue: Sage Gateshead Concert Hall, United Kingdom


----------



## Montarsolo

Elan Quintet: Onslow, string quintet (with double bass) nr 23.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

HenryPenfold said:


> Peter Sutcliffe??
> 
> Aka 'The Yorkshire ripper' a notorious misogynist serial killer from the 1970s.
> 
> View attachment 174176


Yes it was just a glance and the way the photo was taken


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Well. All we can do is keep on listening. RIP Lars Vogt.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another lengthy overview coming up. Olivier Messiaen -
various works part one for the rest of this afternoon.

At various points there will be a few comments
from previous posts - feel free to skip.

_Huit Préludes_ for piano (1928-29):









_Trois melodies_ for soprano and piano [Texts:
Olivier Messiaen/Cecile Sauvage] (1930):









_Les Offrandes oubliées_ [_The Forgotten Offerings_] -
'symphonic meditation' for orchestra (1930):
_Le Tombeau resplendissant_ [_The Resplendent 
Tomb_] for orchestra (1931):









_Le Banquet Céleste_ [_The Heavenly Feast_] for organ
(1928 - rev. 1960):
_Apparition de l'église éternelle_ [_Apparition of the 
Eternal Church_] for organ (1932):









_Hymne au Saint-Sacrement_ [_Hymn to the Holy Sacrament_] for
orchestra (orig. 1932 - reconstructed from memory 1946): ***

(*** score lost during WWII)









_L'Ascension_ - four 'méditations symphoniques'
for orchestra (1932-33):

with the Orchestre Philharmonique National
de L'ORTF/Marius Constant


----------



## MartinDB

More Schnittke. I love his piano quintet and this coupling with the Shostakovich quintet made this irresistible. I don't need another recording of either work, but I am glad I ignored such negativity and bought this. 

The Schnittke is great. The Shostakovich is fine too, but almost inevitably suffers in a comparison with the wonderful Richter/Borodin quartet recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Damoiselle Elue*

I found this buried in my CD stack today. I didn't even know I had it, so it's a nice surprise. Gary Bertini is a sensitive interpreter of this piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Façade & Stravinsky: Renard

Peggy Ashcroft, Jeremy Irons (narrators), Philip Langridge (tenor), Neil Jenkins (tenor), Derek Hammond-Stroud (bass), Robert Lloyd (bass)

London Sinfonietta, Riccardo Chailly


----------



## Enthusiast

I selected a number of pieces - greatest hits if you like - from this twofer: Iberia, Jeux, Nocturnes, Prelude a l'apres-midi. I have lots of recordings of these works but, really, it is hard to beat Haitink in this repertoire.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Brahms: The Violin Sonatas
> 
> Christian Tetzlaff (violin) & Lars Vogt (piano)
> 
> In memory of Lars Vogt who sadly died at 51 .


This is so sad, I didn't know Lars had passed. 😢

RIP


----------



## Montarsolo

String quartet of the week. Gloria Coates nr 9.
Not my cup of tea (Spengler is right) but very interesting to listen to.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

This was my gateway into Debussy. Martinon knows how to present this music with a balance of stasis and momentum, with orchestral textures not too revealing nor too fuzzy.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

elgar's ghost said:


> Another lengthy overview coming up. Olivier Messiaen -
> various works part one for the rest of this afternoon.
> 
> At various points there will be a few comments
> from previous posts - feel free to skip.
> 
> _Huit Préludes_ for piano (1928-29):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Trois melodies_ for soprano and piano [Texts:
> Olivier Messiaen/Cecile Sauvage] (1930):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Les Offrandes oubliées_ [_The Forgotten Offerings_] -
> 'symphonic meditation' for orchestra (1930):
> _Le Tombeau resplendissant_ [_The Resplendent
> Tomb_] for orchestra (1931):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Le Banquet Céleste_ [_The Heavenly Feast_] for organ
> (1928 - rev. 1960):
> _Apparition de l'église éternelle_ [_Apparition of the
> Eternal Church_] for organ (1932):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hymne au Saint-Sacrement_ [_Hymn to the Holy Sacrament_] for
> orchestra (orig. 1932 - reconstructed from memory 1946): ***
> 
> (*** score lost during WWII)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _L'Ascension_ - four 'méditations symphoniques'
> for orchestra (1932-33):
> 
> with the Orchestre Philharmonique National
> de L'ORTF/Marius Constant


What is best gateway piece and recording to Messiaen?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> Malx, you are talking about some serious skills! When I was a child, while I could not resist the urge to dunk, I hated it when the softened bottom half of the biscuit fell into the tea, or worse still, onto the table. I would be given a spoon to eat it out of the cup like a soup, but I also hated having a spoon in my cup when I was drinking from it. If only I had your skills, or the guidance from a dunking master, I could have become a faithful dunking disciple!


Malx has mastered one biscuit. A good start. But what about 'digestives' (originally from the untamed territories north of Cumbria & Northumberland), lemon puffs and most difficult of all to get the hang of, 'Nice'. 

Supplimentary question, how is the latter biscuit pronounced? My family always called it 'Nice', others say 'Nice'. I've even heard it pronounced 'Nice'!


----------



## Vasks

*Boughton - Overture to "4 English Pieces" [aka Mvmt. I of "String Orchestra Concerto"] (Corp/Hyperion)
Moeran - Rhapsody #1 (Falletta/Naxos)
Walton - Viola Concerto (Kennedy/EMI)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio in A Minor
Victor Kissine: Zerkalo
(Gidon Kremer, Giedre Dirvanauskaite, Khatia Buniatishvili, ECM)*

PIT's splendid Piano Trio in a good version. An interesting and 'echt' ECM coupling, the Piano Trio "Zerkalo" by Victor Kissine (born 1953).


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> Malx has mastered one biscuit. A good start. But what about 'digestives' (originally from the untamed territories north of Cumbria & Northumberland), lemon puffs and most difficult of all to get the hang of, 'Nice'.
> 
> Supplimentary question, how is the latter biscuit pronounced? My family always called it 'Nice', others say 'Nice'. I've even heard it pronounced 'Nice'!


It's "Nice" as in Nice.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

A new arrival today, so like a kid with a present the wrapper was torn off and disc one from the box played post haste.
*F J Haydn, Symphonies Nos 1, 39, 49 'La Passione', + Gluck, Don Juan ou Le Festin de Pierre - Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini.*

Nice to see the box set featuring the original covers.










Disc One Cover:


----------



## Rogerx

The Call of Rome: Music by Allegri, F. Anerio, Josquin and Victoria

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Anerio, F: Litaniae Beatissimae Virginis Mariae
Anerio, F: Regina caeli laetare a8
Despres: Gaude Virgo, Mater Christi
Despres: Illibata Dei Virgo Nutrix
Despres: Pater noster / Ave Maria
Victoria: Salve Regina a 8
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories for Holy Saturday


----------



## Enthusiast

Some early and not so early Schoenberg.


----------



## Enthusiast

Just the two concertos ...


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arnold Schoenberg* (1874-1951): *Gurrelieder* (1910), as recorded in 1985 by the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Städtischer Musikverein Düsseldorf, conducted by Riccardo Chailly. With Siegfried Jerusalem, Susan Dunn, Brigitte Fassbaender, Hermann Becht, Peter Haage, Hans Hotter.

A weighty composition to say the least, which contrasts starkly with many of his later works. The audience at the premiere was extremely enthusiastic. _Wikipedia_: Franz Schreker conducted the premiere of the work in Vienna on 23 February 1913. By this time, Schoenberg was disenchanted with the style and character of the piece and was even dismissive of its positive reception, saying "I was rather indifferent, if not even a little angry. I foresaw that this success would have no influence on the fate of my later works. [...] I had to fight for every new work; I had been offended in the most outrageous manner by criticism; I had lost friends and I had completely lost any belief in the judgement of friends. And I stood alone against a world of enemies." At the premiere, Schoenberg did not even face the members of the audience, many of whom were fierce critics of his who were newly won over by the work; instead, he bowed to the musicians, but kept his back turned to the cheering crowd. Violinist Francis Aranyi called it "the strangest thing that a man in front of that kind of a hysterical, worshipping mob has ever done."


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 6 - LSO, James Levine.*

A performance I enjoyed greatly - Levine is in the S-A camp, a fight I have no dog in as I am happy to listen to the work either way if the recording/performance is convincing enough.


----------



## OCEANE

Kiki said:


> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> _Cello Suite No. 6 in D minor BWV1012_
> *Pieter Wispelwey*, violoncello piccolo • 2012 • Evil Penguin
> *Anner Bylsma*, violoncello piccolo • 1992 • Sony
> 
> Due to my ignorance I only discovered these fantastic cellists while searching for HIPs of these suites. Totally smitten immediately! I also wonder, what is it about Dutch cellists? Simply fantastic!


Anner Bylsma's Bach Cello Suites is highly recommended


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## HenryPenfold

Second time around - I'm enjoying these performances more than before. Might be a grower.......


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## sAmUiLc

Edward Elgar, Nigel Kennedy, Peter Pettinger - Sonata For Violin And Piano


Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for Sonata For Violin And Piano by Edward Elgar, Nigel Kennedy, Peter Pettinger. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.




www.discogs.com




The CD contents are the same as the LP.


----------



## Enthusiast

And some mixed Messiaen to round things off nicely for today.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Manuel Cardoso* (1566-1650): *Missa pro Defunctis à 6* (*Requiem*, 1609), as recorded in 2018 by Cupertinos, conducted by Luís Toscano. With Gabriela Braga Simões (alto), Eva Braga Simões (soprano), Luís Toscano (tenor), Brígida Silva (alto), Almeno Gonçalves (tenor).

Music by Cardoso, like that of his contemporary Tomás Luis de Victoria, is like an angel gently pouring golden honey into your consciousness. Or, as _Wikipedia_ puts it: His style has much in common with Tomás Luis de Victoria, in its careful treatment of dissonance, occasional polychoral writing, and frequent cross-relations, which were curiously common among both Iberian and English composers of the time. 
Perfect way to close the day.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jim prideaux

Montarsolo said:


> I regularly see Haydn symphonies in this thread. I participate. Symphony 31 with Marriner. On vinyl.
> 
> Very interesting by the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174178


And yet more Haydn......

45 and 81 performed by the Orpheus C.O.

This just arrived in the post......bargain second hand copy so first listen.

Cannot help but conclude that there are a plethora of impressively performed and recorded renditions of the Haydn symphonies......and it is really interesting and rewarding to explore the alternatives.......the Orpheus recording of the 81st is so impressive.


----------



## Art Rock

*Mikis Theodorakis: Symphony No. 1, Oedipus Tyrannos, Love and Death, The Feast of Assi-Gonia (Athens State Orchestra, Helias Voudouris, Mary-Helen Nezi, Legend Classics)*

Michail "Mikis" Theodorakis (1925 - 2021) was a Greek composer and lyricist. The main focus of this live (and at times rather noisy) CD is of course on the first symphony (1948-1954), which takes about 40 minutes and is an impressive powerful statement for a young composer. There are two shorter but very good orchestral works (from 1946-1958), and the song cycle Love and Death (four songs for Myrto, 1947) for mezzo soprano and orchestra.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> It's "Nice" as in Nice.


The posh neighbours in my road where I grew up in Hackney (posh is defined as those who could afford not to buy broken biscuits at the discount store) pronounced these biscuits as 'Niece' as in your sister's (or brother's) daughter .


----------



## deangelisj35

Rogerx said:


> The Salzburg Recital
> 
> Evgeny Kissin (piano)
> 
> First spin, Good night


If Evgeny Kissin married the British singer Tina Cousins, she'd be Tina Kissin-Cousins. And if Lang Lang married singer k.d. lang, she'd be k.d. lang-Lang.


----------



## Chilham

Bridge: Autumn
Nigel Short, Tenebrae









Ireland: Piano Concerto
Bryden Thomson, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Eric Parkin


----------



## littlejohnuk1

This is such a me recording. Truls Mork, Dvorak, Oslo Phil and Mariss Jansons


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Jaime Reis* - Solo and Chamber Works


Sangue Inverso - Inverso Sangue for ensemble
Lysozyme Synthesis for piano
Fluxus, Vortex - Schubkraft (Akustische Fassung) for guitar quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Malx said:


> A new arrival today, so like a kid with a present the wrapper was torn off and disc one from the box played post haste.
> *F J Haydn, Symphonies Nos 1, 39, 49 'La Passione', + Gluck, Don Juan ou Le Festin de Pierre - Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini.*
> 
> Nice to see the box set featuring the original covers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disc One Cover:


Malx......having taken delivery of a cheap second hand copy of volume 4 yesterday and enjoyed listening to it so much this looks like a great purchase!


----------



## Montarsolo

Schnitke, concerto for piano and strings. Listening to this one because this recording was discussed here. Strange music but still impressive. Must be an experience to hear this in the concert hall.


----------



## Chilham

Bax: November Woods
Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms – Command Classics Recordings – Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra* • William Steinberg – The Symphs

Recordings: Pittsburgh, Soldiers and Sailors Memorial Hall, 11/1961 (op. 68), 5/1961 (op. 73), 4 & 5/1962 (opp. 81 & 90), 6/1965 (op. 98) — Original COMMAND Master Recorded on 35mm Film

℗ 1961 (CD 1), 1961/1962 (CD 2), 1962/1965 (CD 3), Deutsche Grammophon GmbH, Berlin
This compilation ℗ 2022 Deutsche Grammophon GmbH, Stralauer Allee 1, 10245 Berlin
© 2022 Deutsche Grammophon GmbH, Berlin


----------



## sAmUiLc

Holst


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Malx......having taken delivery of a cheap second hand copy of volume 4 yesterday and enjoyed listening to it so much this looks like a great purchase!


I believe it will be Jim I have sampled quite a number of the discs via streaming and have been very impressed with the quality. The box is at as low a price as I have seen and Alpha have a habit of withdrawing items fairly quickly so I decided to press the buy button. It worked out at £2.85 a disc (including delivery) so I'm content with the deal.


----------



## marlow

Mahler Symphony 3 

Kubelik


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## pmsummer

EXTEMPORE
_Medieval Liturgical Music and Contemporary Jazz_
*Orlando Concert
Perfect Houseplants*
_
Linn Records_


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## prlj

13hm13 said:


> Brahms – Command Classics Recordings – Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra* • William Steinberg – The Symphs
> 
> Recordings: Pittsburgh, Soldiers and Sailors Memorial Hall, 11/1961 (op. 68), 5/1961 (op. 73), 4 & 5/1962 (opp. 81 & 90), 6/1965 (op. 98) — Original COMMAND Master Recorded on 35mm Film
> 
> ℗ 1961 (CD 1), 1961/1962 (CD 2), 1962/1965 (CD 3), Deutsche Grammophon GmbH, Berlin
> This compilation ℗ 2022 Deutsche Grammophon GmbH, Stralauer Allee 1, 10245 Berlin
> © 2022 Deutsche Grammophon GmbH, Berlin


It's unfortunate that this isn't available on Apple Music or Spotify...I'm eager to hear this...


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## pmsummer

HÖR, KRISTENHAIT!
_Sacred Songs by the Last of The Minnesingers_
*Oswald von Wolkenstein - Der Mönch von Salzburg - Michel Beheim - Anonymous - Fridolin Sicher*
Ensemble Leones
Sabine Lutzenberger — voice
Raitis Grigalis — voice
Baptiste Romain — vielle, crwth, bagpipes
Marc Lewon — voice, lute, gittern, vielle, direction​_
Christophorus_


----------



## elgar's ghost

littlejohnuk1 said:


> What is best gateway piece and recording to Messiaen?


I will PM you before too long. Bear with me.


----------



## Floeddie

elgar's ghost is helpful  if he wants to, he can include me in the conversation (formerly known as PM)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

Messiaen - Des Canyons aux étoiles (2002)


I found this here in the forum and I posted this one recently... it is excellent!!


----------



## Bkeske

This just arrived today. I’ve had the CD, but wanted this on vinyl as it is available 

Hilary Hahn - Bach Concertos
Jeffrey Kahane conducting The Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra

Concerto For Violin, Strings And Continuo In E Major BWV 1042
Concerto For Violin, Strings And Continuo In A Minor BWV 1041
Concerto For 2 Violins, Strings And Continuo In D Minor BWV 1043
Concerto For Oboe, Violin, Strings And Continuo In C Minor BWV 1060
Deutsche Grammophon reissue 2018, originally 2003


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1960)


----------



## Knorf

*Modest Mussorgsky: *_Songs and Dances of Death _(orch. Shostakovich)*
*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64
*Anatoly Kotcherga
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

Powerful!


----------



## HenryPenfold

prlj said:


> It's unfortunate that this isn't available on Apple Music or Spotify...I'm eager to hear this...


It's available to stream from Qobuz


----------



## prlj

*Bruckner 5 Vienna/Thielemann
Released last Friday 9.2.22.*

I have to admit, this piece often fails to hold my attention, and this version was much the same.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Strauss









This is the greatest recording of Also to me. Not Reiner, not Böhm, not Karajan, not Kempe, not Haitink.. whobody elsh? Young Mehta and his LAPO rule!


----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen: *_Helios Overture_, Op. 17
Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky


----------



## senza sordino

Schumann Piano Concerto (Melnikov) and Piano Trio #2 (Melnikov, Faust and Queyras)


----------



## sAmUiLc

blank


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Antonio de Cabezón: Obras de Musica

Doulce Memoire, Denis Raisin Dadre

Cabezón, Antonio de (1510-66)
Cabezón, Hernando de (1541–1602)
Crecquillon, Thomas (c.1490-1557)
Lassus, Orlando di (1532–94)
Regnault dit Sandrin, Pierre (c.1490-c.1561)
Rore, Cipriano de (1515–65)
Sermisy, Claudin de (1490–1562)
Verdelot, Philippe (c.1483-c.1555)
Willaert, Adrian (1490–1562)


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Concertos for Two Pianos & Orchestra

Piano Duo Genova & Dimitrov (Aglika Genova & Liuben Dimitrov)

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Ulf Schirmer


----------



## sAmUiLc

tracks..




__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org


----------



## jim prideaux

the newly arrived recording of Haydn's 45th and 81st symphonies that I mentioned in a post I wrote last night really is rather wonderful.......

listening again as I get ready for work to the Orpheus C.O. on DG.

Marvellous stuff.


----------



## Art Rock

*Béla Bartók: Complete String Quartets (Takács Quartet, Hungarotom, 3 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues with the Bartók cycle. Today the first CD, containing String Quartets No.1 and No.2. For some reason I have been struggling with these quartets ever since I got a first CD set in the nineties (the Emersons), even though I love string quartets in general, and 20th/21st century ones especially. Getting this set more recently has helped me get to terms with them better.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 44 & 77

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Georgieva

Gennady Nikolayevich Rozhdestvensky
*Bruckner - Symphony №3 *


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Frédéric Chopin* (1810-1849): *19 Waltzes*, as recorded in the seventies by Georges Cziffra. 

Perhaps not the best sound quality, but very convincing performances, I think. Are there other favorite performers for these waltzes?


----------



## Montarsolo

Coincidentally here too the Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. Prokofiev (classical symphony), Bizet (Symphony in C) and Britten (simple symphony).


----------



## Georgieva

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Maid of Orleans*

Boris Khaikin (Conductor),
Orchestra del Teatro Leningrado
Sofia Preobrazenskaya and V. Kilchevskyi


----------



## sAmUiLc

STRAUSS, R.: 4 Last Songs / Capriccio: Final Scene / Arabella (excerpts) (Della Casa) (1952-1954) Classical Naxos


STRAUSS, R.: 4 Last Songs / Capriccio: Final Scene / Arabella (excerpts) (Della Casa) (1952-1954) NH 1347




www.chandos.net


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Haydn - Symphonies 96, 97, 99
Rosbaud/SWR SO









Tüür - Symphony 4, Inquietude du fini, Igavik, The Path and the Traces
Jarvi/Estonian National SO
Someone mentioned Symphony 4 the other day — thanks for the reminder.









Arnold - Film Music from Bridge Over the River Kwai, Whistle Down the Wind, The Sound Barrier, Hobson’s Choice, Inn of the Sixth Happiness 
Hickox/LSO









Schumann - Scenes from Goethe’s Faust
Britten/English Chamber Orchestra; DFD, Pears, Shirley-Quirk, Harwood


----------



## Rogerx

* Mozart: La clemenza di Tito, K621*


Teresa Berganza (mezzo-soprano), Theo Adam (bass), Walter Taussig (cembalo), Horst Neumann, Peter Schreier (tenor), Edith Mathis (soprano), Julia Varady (soprano), Marga Schiml (contralto)
Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir
Karl Böhm
Recorded: 1979-01
Recording Venue: Lukaskirche, Dresden


----------



## Montarsolo

Donizetti, Lucia di Lammermoor, Karajan live


----------



## Chilham

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4
Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## neoshredder

Sibelius - Tapiola


----------



## Georgieva

*Richard Strauss – Lisa Della Casa, *
Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Böhm


----------



## Art Rock

*Michael Tippett: Vocal works (Various Performers, Decca, 4 CD's)*

Playing the second CD, dedicated to one of Tippett's most famous works, the impressive A Child of Our Time (BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Singers, BBC Choral Society, Colin Davis, Jessye Norman, Janet Baker, Richard Cassilly, John Shirley-Quirk). The CD is completed by Five Spirituals from ACOOT, sung by the Schola Cantorum of Oxford under Nicholas Cleobury with Stephen Cleobury on piano and organ.


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> The posh neighbours in my road where I grew up in Hackney (posh is defined as those who could afford not to buy broken biscuits at the discount store) pronounced these biscuits as 'Niece' as in your sister's (or brother's) daughter .


Hey, that makes them sound like a French city!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Hey, that makes them sound like a French city!


indeed


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> indeed


But surely not for a great British biscuit.


----------



## Rogerx

Henry Walford Davies: Piano Quintet, Alfred M Wall: Piano Quartet & Susan Spain-Dunk: Piano Quartet

Lynn Arnold (piano), Tippett Quartet



Davies, Walford: Piano Quintet, Op. 54
Spain-Dunk: Piano Quartet
Wall, A M: Piano Quartet


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> But surely not for a great British biscuit.


biscuits sans frontières 🤗


----------



## Georgieva

*Camille Saint-Saens* - Symphony in F: II. Molto vivace


----------



## Montarsolo

Poulenc, concerto for organ, strings and percussion.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*
Alessandro Piccinini* (1566-1638):* Intavolatura di Liuto et di Chitarrone *(~1623), as recorded in 1998 by Luciano Còntini and Francesca Torelli.

This 1623 publication is important due to its lengthy preface, which includes a detailed manual on performance, as well as claims to have invented the archlute. (Wikipedia)
Aside from these two books, no other works by this composer are known. Wikipedia mentions that his music for La selva sin amore, the first opera performed in Spain, is lost. 
I play this record every once in a while. Restful music.


----------



## Chilham

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 1 "A Sea Symphony"
Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra, Susan Gritton, Gerald Finley, London Symphony Chorus


----------



## HenryPenfold

*William Walton* - Symphony No. 1 (1935)
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Adrian Boult
Performance duration - 43 minutes 47 seconds
Recorded 15th - 31st August *1956*
Recording venue - Walthamstow Assembly Hall, Forest Road, Walthamstow, London E17 4JF

This recording, over the last few weeks, has rose to the top of my favourite W1 performances. Boult was a much better musician than I realised in my younger days. In his hands, the ferocity intrinsic to the music is balanced perfectly with the stately drama that unfolds throughout the score. This isn't just about being measured, it's about being 'invisible' as a conductor and finding everything available in the written score.

The recording itself is so good that I was suspicious when I first heard it; I had to check, as far as one can, that the recording is authentic and not the work of some unscrupulous enterprise!

Boult's 1975 live Proms recording (BBC Music Magaine issue) is a fine performance that I wouldn't want to be without, but this studio 1956 recording is the one to have










In the photograph below of the Walthamstow Town Hall complex, the Assembly Hall can be seen at 3 o'clock, to the right of, and facing, the fountain.
The Town Hall (centre, directly facing the fountain) was built in 1941 and is a Grade II listed building.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Joseph Haydn* (1732-1809): *Piano concerto no.11 in D*, Hob.XVIII:11 (1782), as recorded in 1998 by Leif Ove Andsnes with the Norwegian chamber orchestra, conducted by Terje Tønnesen.

Since I see so much symphonic work by Haydn in this thread, I thought to check out some of his piano concertos, which seem to get less attention than his cello and trumpet concertos. 
I think Haydn had a peculiar kind of genius. Little or no memorable 'killer' tunes, but an enriching music experience nonetheless, in almost all of his works.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Via Crucis S53

Reinbert de Leeuw (piano)

Netherlands Chamber Choir


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen - Des Canyons aux étoiles (1971-74)

“How do I get out of this?” Messiaen must have thought when he received a request from the patroness of the New York Chamber Music Society for composition in honor of the 200th anniversary of the US. His first reaction was dismissive. On closer acquaintance, however, Miss Alice Tully turned out to be a lady who was definitely not for the cat. In fact, in India she had dared to shake the paw of a lion, while her entourage had long since fled (Claude Samuel: Olivier Messiaen – Music and Color). Messiaen must have been moved by this combination of strength and paradisiacal innocence, comparable to the hero of his opera Saint François d'Assise. Despite this, Messiaen was reluctant to be inspired by American skyscrapers. In his bookcase he found an article about pristine beauty of Bryce Canyon in Utah. Then he and his wife undertook the tiring drive from Salt Lake City. Once in the canyon, he was overwhelmed by the red, orange and violet eroded rocks. Two other canyons, Cedar Breaks and Zion Park, were also used as sources of inspiration for Messiaen's Des Canyons aux Étoiles...


----------



## Rogerx

Tavener - Ikon of Light

The Sixteen, Members of the Duke Quartet, Harry Christophers


Tavener: Eonia
Tavener: Hymn for the Dormition of the Mother of God
Tavener: Hymn to the Mother of God
Tavener: Ikon of Light
Tavener: The Lamb
Tavener: The Tyger
Tavener: Today the Virgin


----------



## sbmonty

Chopin: Nocturnes
Stephen Hough

What a wonderful recording. Amazing sound.


----------



## HerbertNorman

May he rest in piece!

Beethoven - 4th piano concerto - Lars Vogt and the Royal Northern Sinfonia


----------



## Art Rock

*Ludwig Thuille: Piano Quintets No. 1 and No. 2 (Oliver Triendl, Vogler Quartett, CPO)*

Thuille is from the same generation as Richard Strauss, and hardly gets a mention. These piano quintets are very good though, especially the second one. Thanks to CPO, one of the most enterprising labels out there, for making this available to us.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler 7, Solti. Following an enthusiastic response elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## jim prideaux

I have read a number of recent posts reflecting on the passing of Lars Vogt.

Vogt was the Principal Conductor of the Royal Northern Sinfonia who I had the good fortune to hear on a number of occasions when they performed together at the Sage Gateshead. Even though the years have diminished many musical memories I can vividly recall the smile on his face as when conducting the final movement of Prokofiev's Classical Symphony he turned to the audience, obviously enjoying the music, the circumstance and perhaps most importantly the opportunity to communicate his enjoyment and love of his role.........


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

Kenneth Riegel (tenor)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't often listen to Liszt so why not go for a big one when I do?


----------



## Vasks

*Franz Lachner - Festive Overture (Schmalfuss/cpo)
Otto Nicolai - Symphony In D [aka Symphony #2] (Rickenbacher/Virgin)**

_* fun factoid: Nicolai entered this symphony in a contest, but came in third. The winner: Lachner!_


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Herbert Blomstedt: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (2019)


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn, octet.


----------



## Rogerx

Lachner: Symphony No. 6

Chia-Hua Hsu (bassoon), Evergreen Symphony Orchestra, Gernot Schmalfuss


----------



## Anooj

Listening right now to the first CD (sonatas 1-5)


----------



## Kiki

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_Symphony No. 9_
*London Philharmonic Orchestra / Bernard Haitink* • 2000 • EMI

A slow burn that is rather harmless (with the tenor saxophone "toned down" as well), but at least it does not fall for the vanity of cheap grandeur. Haitink's sanitised RVW is still quite listenable.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works 
part two for this afternoon.

_L'Ascension_ - four 'méditations symphoniques' for orchestra,
three movements arr. for organ plus one new movement
(orig. 1932-33 - arr. 1933-34):









_Fantaisie burlesque_ for piano (1932):
_Pièce pour le tombeau de Paul Dukas_ for piano (1935):









_La Nativité du Seigneur_ [_The Lord's Nativity_] -
nine pieces for organ (1935):









_Vocalise-Étude_ for wordless soprano and piano (1935):
_Poèmes pour Mi_ - cycle of nine songs for soprano
and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1936-37):









_O sacrum convivium!_ [_O Holy Feast!_] - motet for unaccompanied
mixed choir [Text: Latin liturgy] (1937):


----------



## Georgieva

Amazing *Wolfgang Sawallisch!*


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Concert for Piano, Violin & String Quartet & Ravel: Piano Trio

Joshua Bell (violin), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano), Steven Isserlis (cello)

Takács Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4*


----------



## Enthusiast

Another monster piano sonata and some excellent songs.


----------



## Floeddie

Paul Hindemith: Kammermusik No. 2


I gave a listen to No. 2, and all I can say this that is excellent! I love the style & structure of the composition, it just grabbed my attention & the ride was great. This one gets a 4.5 of 5 on a scale of 0 - 5, maybe it even deserves better. A tip of the hat goes to EG!


----------



## haziz

*Berg: Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel' (1935)*
_
Gil Shaham (violin)
San Francisco Symphony
Michael Tilson Thomas_

I am not a fan of Berg's Violin Concerto, or of the music of the Second Viennese School. Giving it another spin.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D959 and D960

Krystian Zimerman (piano)


On request, good night .


----------



## haziz

*Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra, BB 123, Sz.116*

_Budapest Festival Orchestra
Iván Fischer_
Recorded: 1997-06
Recording Venue: Italian Institute, Budapest


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Delius, Irmelin Prelude*

I've had the Szell box set for a while and didn't realize there was a Delius work hidden in there. He does a nice job with it, relaxed and lambent. (I saw the word lambent once in a Gramophone review of Delius, and now I insist on lambence with my Delius. Fava beans are optional.)


----------



## Malx

Disc two of my new Haydn box.
*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 46, 22 'Der Philosoph' & 47 + W F Bach, Symphony in F major - Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini.








*


----------



## Enthusiast

Possibly my favourite Dvorak cello concerto .... and an excellent Dumky.


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Strauss, Also Sprach Zarathustra*

My wife isn't home, so it's time to crank up the volume. Here, Bohm is conducting the Berlin Philharmonic in 1958.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 40 in F major, No. 41 in C major, No. 42 in D major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer

Yet another run of highly memorable Haydn symphonies I've never heard before, from this wonderful cycle.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Every cellist worth his/her salt played and recorded this concerto. And I place this live recording at the very top along with Shafran with Giulini and Vienna SO on YouTube. Then come Fournier/Szell and Rostropovich/Karajan (and live Alice Weilerstein with Santtu-Matias Rouval I have on CD-R, not the studio recording she made around the time of the concert).


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Sonata for Violin & Piano No 8 - Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Frank Braley (piano). *

This one fitted nicely into the time slot before the football started.


----------



## Manxfeeder

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 174248


Celibidache: The incredible melting man. (Who approved that picture?)


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part three for
the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

_Poèmes pour Mi_ - cycle of nine songs for soprano and piano,
arr. for soprano and orchestra [Texts: Olivier Messiaen]
(orig. 1936-37 - arr. 1937):









_Chants de Terre et de Ciel_ [_Songs of Earth and Heaven_] -
cycle of six songs for soprano and piano
[Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1938):









_Les Corps Glorieux_ [_The Bodies in Glory_] -
seven pieces for organ (1939):









_Quatuor pour la fin du temps_ for violin,
cello, clarinet, and piano (1940):


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Tchaikovsky - Hamlet & Romeo and Juliet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Mily Balakirev* (1837-1910): *Nocturnes and waltzes* (1898-1906), as recorded in 2014 by Nicholas Walker.

Although Balakirev propagated a distinctly Russian style of composing, these piano works to me sound rather 'cosmopolitan'. Still, very nice and intimate music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak violin concerto and the 2nd piano quintet. Great disc.


----------



## sAmUiLc

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 174248
> 
> 
> Every cellist worth his/her salt played and recorded this concerto. And I place this live recording at the very top along with Shafran with Giulini and Vienna SO on YouTube. Then come Fournier/Szell and Rostropovich/Karajan (and live Alice Weilerstein with Hannu Lintu I have on CD-R, not the studio recording she made around the time of the concert)


Correction: The conductor on the Weilerstein's live concert was Santtu-Matias Rouval, not Hannu Lintu. I've made the correction on the original post.


----------



## Montarsolo

Listening to one of the CDs I bought at a thrift store today. Winterreise, Dieksau/Moore.


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn: *String Quintet No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 87
Mendelssohn String Quartet with Robert Mann (viola II)

Marvelous!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 5*

Bohm and the Berlin Phil. from 1953. I have so many recordings of the 5th in my collection, it's difficult to find anything distinctive about this one, though it is well done. It's recorded in mono, but it has a full sound; I didn't even realize it was mono until I saw the sleeve.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Bohm with the Berlin Phil. from 1959. This is in stereo, and it is very characterful and nuanced. I'm really liking this recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Barber VC


----------



## sAmUiLc

Manxfeeder said:


> Celibidache: The incredible melting man. (Who approved that picture?)


Tsk tsk.. Celi used to wear his hair long. It is the light reflecting on his hair.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart: 6 String Quintets
New Russian Quartet with Shlomo Mintz on viola
live.. on CD-R


----------



## bharbeke

*Robert Schumann: Symphonies 2, 3, and 4 (final version of 4)*
Gardiner, Orchestre Revolutionnaire et Romantique

I enjoyed all three of these a great deal. I am not sure why No. 1 was not in my notes to hear (this was a D Smith recommendation), but I have already heard several outstanding renditions of the 1st, so I don't feel I am missing out.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Spent the morning with CD 4 from the astoundingly poignant box set _Forbidden Music in World War II_ (ET'CETERA KTC1530):









Disc 4 features the music of Dutch composer Dick Kattenburg. If that name's not familiar to most, it _would have been_, most likely, had it not been for that devastating mid-twentieth century horror known as the Holocaust. Violinist/composer Kattenburg was just 24 when he was murdered at Auschwitz in 1944. One would not surmise, from hearing the music on this disc, that Kattenburg lived a life some decade _shorter_ than either Mozart or Schubert. Yet, genius often needs but a spark of time in which to reveal itself.










The blurb on the front sleeve of this album cannot adequately prepare one for the beauty and power of the music recorded on the disc within.










The opening work for viola and piano introduces us to what seems a composer of age and talent at the top of his game. I found I had to repeat the piece after the first listen. Then to realize that this haunting 1944 work was perhaps the final composition from a composer of 24 years left me awestruck. The Allegro Moderato is profoundly reflective and magisterial in its poignancy. One wonders if it were consciously valedictory. 

The following work (from 1939) for flute and piano is more promisingly joyful and spirited. And though brief, it presents a portrait of substance over the course of its four minutes. The Escapades for two violins, tracks 3 to 5, remind us that Kattenburg was a talented violinist who certainly knew how to write for his instrument.

It is difficult not to conjure up thought of Schubert upon hearing the selection of seven Palestinian songs presented in tracks 6 to 12. Would Kattenburg have ranked with the greatest songwriters of the 20th century had he been allowed a more "normalized" life span and compositional opportunity?

The opening sleeve blurb hints at Kattenburg's jazz tendencies. These are readily evident in tracks 13 to 17, compositions for piano 4 hands (1940) written at age 20. Piece number IV, "Blues", conjures up the spirit of George Gershwin, dead only three years at the time of composition.

One can hear a longing and lamentation in the Romanian Melody for violin, cello, and piano of 1941, which still manages to display a positive smile, though it may all be illusory. Kattenburg's gift for melody is evident, especially in the swaying violin lines, and in the subsequent flute lines of the following work on the disc, the Sonata for Flute and Piano, the earliest work here from 1937 and perhaps my favorite single piece on this disc overflowing with great music. Can this really be music from a teenager? Again I think of Mozart, or perhaps Eric Korngold. 

The final three works on this disc maintain the effect of music to startle and surprise. Indeed, this is music to be reckoned with, which explains why this is perhaps my favorite disc of the 10 CDs in the _Forbidden Music_ box set.

If what I've described here whets your appetite for more of this composer, I doubt any of you will regret further exploration into the music of Dick Kattenburg. There will be regrets enough just contemplating this young genius's fate and all of the "what could have beens" such contemplation births.


----------



## jim prideaux

Leif Ove Andsnes and the Norwegian C.O.

Haydn-Piano Concertos 3, 4 and 11.


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## Chilham

Various (compiled Morley): The Triumphs of Oriana
I Fagiolini, Robert Hollingsworth, David Miller


----------



## Malx

*Borodin, Symphony No 2 - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy.*

Nice to hear this one again.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Louis Spohr* (1784-1859): *Die letzten Dinge* (*The last Judgment*, 1826), as recorded by the Cappella Coloniensis & Ruhr ChorWerk, conducted by Bruno Weil. With Jorg Durmuller; Anna Korondi; Vanessa Barkowski; Vladimir Baykov (solists).

_Wikipedia comments: _Most of Spohr's operas were little known outside of Germany, but his oratorios, particularly Die letzten Dinge (1825–1826) were greatly admired during the 19th century in England and America. This oratorio was translated by Edward Taylor (1784–1863) and performed as The Last Judgment in 1830 for the first time. During the Victorian era Gilbert and Sullivan mentioned him in act 2 of The Mikado in a song by the title character.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Bohm and the Berlin Phil. from 1959. This sounds great.


----------



## Montarsolo

Handel, Watermusic, with the best conductor the RCO has ever had: Eduard van Beinum.

The best Watermusic recording (without historical instruments) and an icon in the Philips catalog from a recording point of view.


----------



## abrygida

F.Chopin - Prelude No.4 in E minor (Op.28)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Klavierman

Extraordinary playing, as one might expect from these musicans.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 8*

What a weird pairing: Mackerras with the_ Hamburg_ Phil along with Perlea with the _Bamberg_ Phil. doing the same symphony.


----------



## starthrower

1973/1974

Interesting and exciting sound world. I'm going to have listen to more of her symphonies.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Berliner Philharmoniker (1997)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*John Adams*

Tonhalle Zürich
Paavo Järvi

*Works*

Adams, J: Lollapalooza
Adams, J: My Father Knew Charles Ives
Adams, J: Slonimsky's Earbox
Adams, J: Tromba Lontana

Genuinely superb recording - First-rate performance...

If anyone cares to take a listen, you can access the label authorized recording here -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony nr. 2
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR - Roger Norrington

SACD


----------



## sAmUiLc

#1


----------



## sAmUiLc

#7


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Bartók, Béla (1881-1945)
Piano Concerto No. 3, BB127, Sz119
Hélène Grimaud - Piano
London Symphony Orchestra
Pierre Boulez - Conductor


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Bartók, Béla (1881-1945)
Piano Concerto No. 2, BB101, Sz95
Lang Lang - Piano
Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle - Conductor


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hindemith, Klaviermusic, Op. 37*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Vernon Handley conducts Sibelius 

Zwei Stücke Op. 77
Serenaden Op. 69
Sechs Humoresken Op.87 / Op. 89
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin with Ralph Holmes, violin
Schwann Musica Mundi 1981, German release


----------



## prlj

Another new-to-me composer: 


*James M. Stephenson Symphony No. 3 "Visions" 
Lake Forest Symphony/Vladimir Kulenovic*


----------



## sAmUiLc

The slow movement is fallling short - a bit dry - but the rest, especially the outer movements are staggering!


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 4* in B flat major, Op. 60
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1957)


----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts

Saint-Saëns - Morceau De Concert Pour Harpe Avec Accompagnement D'Orchestre, Op. 154
Tailleferre - Concertino Pour Harpe Et Orchestre
Ginastera - Concierto Para Arpa Y Orquesta
Orchestre ORTF, Paris 
Nicanor Zabaleta, harp
Deutsche Grammophon 1970, German release


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Strauss: Macbeth / Dance of the Seven Veils / Metamorphosen


----------



## starthrower

Live performance.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Dvořák: Terzetto Op. 74 & Cypresses (12)
Zemlinsky String Quartet performs.
on CD-R

I cannot remember how I got these on CD-R (they are not live performances), but surely they are yummy pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 13

Pavel Haas Quartet 



*Antonín Leopold Dvořák ; 8 September 1841 – 1 May 1904*


----------



## SanAntone

*CHARLES IVES | *_*The Celestial Country*_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Suk


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 40 & Cockaigne Overture, Op. 36

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, David Zinman


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Had this disc on in the background all night.


----------



## Floeddie

*Second Visit:* *Jennifer Higdon - All Things Majestic*

I didn't give this one high marks first time through, so I gave it a second chance. The works are of a 20th century modern work, and Higdon is a competent composer. I would describe this work to bucolic, but in a modern sense. One the overall, it's pretty pleasing to my ear.

There is much to like here, but I would like to hear the title work done by another orchestra with a different conductor. The specific issue I have is in the way of the last movement of All Things Majestic closes out. As the last movement closes, there is a crescendo to the finish that increases in volume to the terminus of the composition. The sound becomes muddled to my ear. It's not a good way to end the piece. That finish is what stayed with me the first time...

So my revised score is 3.25 on a scale of 0 to 5 in 0.25 increments. Those who enjoy modern orchestral is likely to like these compositions.


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 8 (Part II) - Soloists, Choirs Vienna PO, Leonard Bernstein.*

I keep trying with this symphony but there are very few recordings that I can say I enjoy - sadly I can't add this one. I only listened to Part II (not something I normally choose to do) and in the quieter passages things were fine but the DG sound has a tendency to be a bit too bright/shrill in the big climaxes. I tend to enjoy live recordings for the sense of event/spontaneity but the sound killed this one for me.
I have the recording in the box below.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Hermann Goetz* (1840-1876): *Psalm 137 for soprano, choir and orchestra*, op.14 (1864), as recorded in 1999 by the North German Radio Chorus & North German Radio Symphony Hannover, conducted by Werner Andreas Albert. With Stephanie Stiller (soprano).

Another romantic composer who died much too young of tuberculosis (at age 35). He left behind some beautiful and inspiring works.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Peter Rösel

CD 4


----------



## sAmUiLc

From Asahina's 1997 Beethoven Symphony cycle


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven, pianoconcert 4, Casadesus / Van Beinum


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Haydn - Symphonies 100, 102, 104
Rosbaud/SWR SO









Martinu - Cello Concerto 1, Concerto for Violin and Piano
Kosler/Czech Phil; Chuchro, cello; Grumlikova, violin, Kolar, piano









Verdi - Il Trovatore
Cellini/RCA Victor Orchestra; Bjorling, Milanov, Warren, Barbieri 
Good sound for 1952









Shostakovich - Symphonies 7 and 11
Berglund/Bournemouth
Underrated Shosty IMO


----------



## Georgieva

A heartbreaking performance

*Aleko.* Bolshoi Theater Soloists, Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra

LP 1966


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Gabriel Fauré: Horizons II

Simon Zaoui, Pierre Fouchenneret, Raphaël Merlin, Quatuor Strada

Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 2 in G minor, Op. 45
Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89
Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor Op. 115
Fauré: Sérénade, Op. 98
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121


----------



## prlj

Teizo Matsumura: Symphony No 1


----------



## sAmUiLc

#6


----------



## Art Rock

*Béla Bartók: Complete String Quartets (Takács Quartet, Hungaroton, 3 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues with the Bartók cycle. Today the second CD, containing String Quartets No.3 and No.4.


----------



## Chilham

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Sir Andrew Davis, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Edvard Grieg Kor, Mari Eriksmoen


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Domenico Scarlatti* (1685-1757): *Sonata K118 in D*, as recorded in 2019 by Federico Colli on piano.

I know these works are supposed to be performed on a harpsichord, but I just can't bear to hear that sound for more than a minute (when solo, not as basso continuo). Personal taste. I have Scarlatti sonatas performed on piano by Pletnev, Horowitz, Pogorelich and Colli. All very agreeable in their own way.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#5


----------



## Georgieva

№5


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonín Dvořák *(1841-1904):* Symphony no.9 *(*"From the New World", *1893), as recorded in 1959 by the Detroit symphony orchestra, conducted by Paul Paray.

Believe it or not, but for Dvořák's most famous symphony I keep going back to the "old" 1959 Paray recording (luckily in stereo). Although there are plenty of excellent recordings out there, with better sound quality, somehow this one feels closest to what Dvořák himself had intended.
(The CD also features Sibelius' 2nd symphony, but I've exchanged that one for the 1988 Karajan with the Philharmonia orchestra. Karajan & Sibelius is a special combination.)


----------



## Art Rock

*Virgil Thomson: Symphonies No. 1, No. 2, No. 3, Pilgrims and Pioneers (New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, James Sedares, Naxos)*

Virgil Thomson (1896 - 1989) was an American composer and critic. This Naxos CD conveniently contains all three symphonies as well as the symphonic poem _Pilgrims and Pioneers_. His melodious music usually has a distinct American feel to it.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast

Czech Philharmonic, Jiří Bělohlávek


*Antonín Dvořák ; 8 September 1841 – 1 May 1904*


----------



## Montarsolo

Bizet, Carmen with Callas. First time listening to this recording. 
The bariton Massard is still alive, 97 years old!


----------



## Malx

It took me a long time to 'get' the ninth, I'm not sure I fully get it yet but there are a number of recordings of the piece I do enjoy these days. Including:
*Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Helen Donath (soprano), Doris Soffel (contralto), Siegfried Jerusalem (tenor), Peter Lika (bass), Philharmonischer Chor München, Münchner Philharmoniker, Sergiù Celibidache.*

Celi' does his own thing with tempi, as is his way - most notably in the Scherzo (very slow) and Trio (very fast). I believe his variation from the norm is what appeals to me, not a version I'd play each time I wish to hear the piece but one I enjoy on its own merits.
Included in the box below:


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Dmitri Bortniansky* (1751-1825): *Sacred concerto no.15 "Priidite, vospoim lyudiye" *(Come, let us praise in song, O people, 1793), as recorded in 1995 by the St.Petersburg Chamber Choir, directed by Nikolai Korniev.

These performances of the sacred choral concertos by Dmitri Bortniansky breathe a special atmosphere: genuine devotion, honesty and gladness, never overblown, haughty or depressive.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C minor, Op. 78 'Organ Symphony'

Jean Guillou (organ)

San Francisco Symphony, Edo de Waart


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part four
for late morning and early afternoon.​
_Visions de l'Amen_ was, I think, the only work for two pianos that Messiaen composed, and at c. three quarters of an hour it is a substantial work in its own right. As with the follow-up piano work (and most of the compositions for organ) _Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus _it is a series of pieces inspired by Messiaen's deeply held religious convictions.

_Vingt Regards..._ is a goliath. It weighs in at a just under two and a quarter hours on the recording below, but despite its overall length I prefer to listen to it in its entirety or a whole disc at a time because it feels to me that the pieces belong together, whereas the later (and even lengthier) _Catalogue d'oiseaux_ is more like a reference book where one can poke about at any place.

_Rondeau_ for piano (1943):
_Visions de l'Amen_ - suite of seven pieces for two pianos (1943):









_Trois petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine_ - cantata for 36 
female voices, piano, ondes Martenot, strings, percussion 
[Text: Olivier Messiaen] (1943-44):









Parts 1-10 of_ Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus_ [_Twenty 
Contemplations of the Christ-Child_] for piano (1944):


----------



## Rogerx

Franck, Debussy & Ravel: Violin Sonatas

Kyung-Wha Chung, Radu Lupu & Osian Ellis

The Melos Ensemble


----------



## Art Rock

*Michael Tippett: Vocal works (Various Performers, Decca, 4 CD's)*

Playing the third CD, containing Songs for Achilles (Philip Langridge, Timothy Walker), Songs for Ariel (Philip Langridge, John Constable), Songs for Dov (Robert Tear, London Sinfonietta, David Atherton) and Byzantium (Faye Robinson, Chicago Symphony Orchesrta, Georg Solti). I don't care for the Songs for Achilles (although that could be the performance by Langridge here), but Songs for Ariel with the same singer sound better. Songs for Dov is a very original work, and although I am not a Tear lover either, he is pretty effective in these songs. Byzantium is a less known work and worth hearing.


----------



## Baxi

*Richard Strauss
Josephs Legende
Staatskapelle Dresden
Giuseppe Sinopoli
(9/1999, Semperoper Dresden, 'Live')*


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Cello Concerto

Kian Soltani (cello), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


Dvořák: 4 Romantic Pieces, Op. 75
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies (7), Op. 55 (B104)
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Brandenburg Concerto No.6

Academy of Ancient Music Richard Egarr ,dir & harpsichord

part of this box


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Wilhelm Wilms: Symphony No. 5, Op. 52

played by the Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra conducted by Anthony Halstead


----------



## Rogerx

Stamitz, Hoffmeister & Krommer: Double Clarinet Concertos

Andrzej Godek & Barbara Borowicz (clarinets)

Kalisz Philharmonic, Huberman Philharmonic Częstochowa, Adam Klocek


----------



## Manxfeeder

Floeddie said:


> *Second Visit:* *Jennifer Higdon - All Things Majestic*
> 
> 
> So my revised score is 3.25 on a scale of 0 to 5 in 0.25 increments. Those who enjoy modern orchestral is likely to like these compositions.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1978)

Solti adapts himself well to this repertoire; not bombastic or over-driven or any of the other criticism I sometimes find associated with Solti. Quite lyrical with some great playing.









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 1* in C major, Op. 21
Claudio Abbado: Wiener Philharmoniker (1988)


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Wilhelm Wilms: Symphony No. 6, Op. 58

played by the Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra conducted by Anthony Halstead 






Johann Wilhelm Wilms was a contempory of Beethoven. He was born in Witzhelden near Cologne in 1772 and spent most of his life in the Netherlands where he had a great influence to the musical life at that time. He died in Amsterdam in 1847.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Sonata in G minor, "La Follia" *

This is on sale as a download at Presto, so I'm listening on Spotify while dithering on a purchase. 

This is a lively interpretation on HIP instruments. This set features both of his recordings of Bach's cello suites, which he plays with a sense of improvisation, his second set being the better set, to my ears, using an ancient Strad. He also plays the unaccompanied violin sonatas on a piccolo cello, which is different.


----------



## Vasks

*Pergolesi - Overture to "Flaminio" (Vlad/Arts)
Giov. Sammartini - Sinfonia in G, JC46 (Gini/Dynamic)
W. A. Mozart - String Quartet #6 (Eder/Naxos)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #38 (Solomons/CBS)*


----------



## Floeddie

After an evening of modern works listening, I chose this as my morning wake up with a cup of coffee:


Very pleasant


----------



## eljr

*Vasks: Oboe Concerto*

Albrecht Mayer (oboe), Latvian National Symphony Orchestra, Andris Poga


> Cast as a ‘Morning’ and ‘Evening Pastorale’ separated by a ‘Scherzando’, [the Oboe Concerto is] a kind of gentle day-in-a-rural-life and is beautifully played by soloist Albrecht Mayer. — BBC Music Magazine, December 2021, 4 out of 5 stars



*Release Date:* 3rd Sep 2021
*Catalogue No:* ODE1355-2
*Label:* Ondine
*Length:* 68 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Three different accounts of Beethoven's Waldstein sonata (sonata 21, Op 53). Kovacevich is quite strong, Buchbinder thrills in the right places but today I found the Kempff the standout.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## eljr

*Kaleidoscope*

Fatma Said (soprano), Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo, Sascha Goetzel


> Said vaults effortlessly across stylistic boundaries, often via dazzling arrangements by her collaborator Tim Allhoff. And that Whitney Houston track? Even diehard sceptics will be moved by this... — BBC Music Magazine, October 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 2nd Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* 5419713921
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 68 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
2nd September 2022


----------



## Rogerx

Wilms - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Howard Griffiths


----------



## Montarsolo

Listened to Carmen from Beecham last week. Today the recording with Callas. Was looking for some info on best recording and came across this first one from Karajan (and Solti). Listening to the first act now. This could indeed be THE Carmen. Price sounds super sexy and sensual, woww.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part five for the 
remainder of the afternoon and early evening.​The songs for _Harawi_ were the last ones for voice and piano that Messiaen composed, and at almost an hour in length it was his longest cycle. _Harawi_ is an Andean love story with a sad ending, the first of three compositions partly inspired by the ill-starred Tristan and Iseult from ancient Celtic legend.

Parts 11-20 of_ Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus_ [_Twenty 
Contemplations of the Christ-Child_] for piano (1944):









_Harawi: Chants d'amour et de mort_ [_Harawi: Songs of 
Love and Death_] - cycle of twelve songs for soprano
and piano [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1945):


----------



## Malx

Birthday boy's Op 106.
*Dvořák, String Quartet No. 13 - Signum Quartet.*

An all round super disc, with thanks to Merl for the pointer.


----------



## SanAntone

*JOHN ADAMS** | *_*Scheherazade.2*_
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






_Scheherazade.2 is a dramatic symphony for solo violin and orchestra by the American composer John Adams. The work was jointly commissioned by the New York Philharmonic, the Concertgebouw & the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, and the Sydney Symphony Orchestra. It was written specifically for the violinist *Leila Josefowicz*, who performed its world premiere with the New York Philharmonic under Alan Gilbert at Avery Fisher Hall on March 26, 2015.

Adams was inspired to write the piece after visiting an exhibit on the history of the Arabian Nights at the Arab World Institute in Paris. According to the score program note, the composer was struck by "the casual brutality toward women that lies at the base of many of these tales" and how women are still oppressed and abused in modern society. He wrote, "In the old tale Scheherazade is the lucky one who, through her endless inventiveness, is able to save her life. But there is not much to celebrate here when one thinks that she is spared simply because of her cleverness and ability to keep on entertaining her warped, murderous husband." Adams continued, "So I was suddenly struck by the idea of a 'dramatic symphony' in which the principal character role is taken by the solo violin—and she would be Scheherazade." The symphony thus follows a loose narrative through "a set of provocative images" about a modern Scheherazade's struggle in a patriarchal society._

Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike License 3.0


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Suite Italienne*

Respighi, Stravinsky & Castelnuovo-Tedesco

Francesca Dego (violin), Francesca Leonardi (piano)

*Works*

Castelnuovo-Tedesco: 'Figaro' for violin and piano
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: 'Rosina' for violin & piano
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: 'Violetta' for violin and piano
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Ballade, Op. 107
Respighi: Violin Sonata in B minor
Stravinsky: Suite italienne

If you care to give it a listen, the label authorized complete recording can be found here -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kNkHl-pWc_wsQYWw16NrLJHm2pg-GMkKI


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Il Cannone - Francesca Dego plays Paganini's violin*

Francesca Dego (violin), Francesca Leonardi (piano)

*Works*

Boccadoro: Come d'autunno
Corigliano, J: The Red Violin Caprices (for violin solo) (2002)
Kreisler: Recitative & Scherzo Caprice, Op. 6
Paganini: Cantabile for violin & piano/guitar in D major, Op. 17, MS 109
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 2 in B minor, Op. 7 'La Campanella'
Rossini: Péchés de vieillesse, Vol. 9 'Album pour piano, violon, violoncello, harmonium et cor'
Schnittke: A Paganini for violin solo
Szymanowski: Paganini Caprices (3), Op. 40

And if you would care to give this one a listen, the label authorized complete recording can be found here -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m6c-y0mWDStU_C4dL_CGYLmgW7yDyn9Ew


----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: REQUIEM For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


----------



## abrygida

F.Chopin - Nocturne No.2 in E Flat Major (Op.9/2)


----------



## eljr

*
Ralph Vaughan Williams: Earth's Wide Bounds*

Chapel Choir of the Royal Hospital Chelsea, William Vann, Joshua Ryan, Rowan Williams


> [The Te Deum in G] is delivered with lusty relish by the Royal Hospital choir, particularly in the ringing antiphonal exchanges. O Clap Your Hands has similar ebullience, and the motet Valiant-for-Truth... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 4th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* ALBCD051
*Label:* Albion Records
*Length:* 77 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Tippett's piano concerto - there is no piano concerto like it! - and Britten's Diversions (left hand piano and orchestra) and piano concerto.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 2*

The sound is not as full as it could be, but it's okay for 1958. The interpretation is energetic and committed.


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

Symphony No.8


----------



## Enthusiast

Some more Beecham.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alexandre Guilmant* (1837-1911): *Morceau symphonique*, op.88, as recorded by Alain Trudel (trombone) and PAtrick Webb (organ).

I 'stumbled' across this disc at Presto music. 'Trombone and organ' may sound like a rather peculiar combination at first, but it actually works surprisingly well. Guilmant's 'famous' Morceau symphonique is also included, though not mentioned on the front cover.


----------



## Merl

Shosty's 3rd quartet. Not heard this account before but I'm impressed by it, even if the recording is a bit expansive and distant.


----------



## sbmonty

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 In A Minor "Tragic"
George Szell; Cleveland Orchestra

Listening from my new Szell boxset from Sony.


----------



## 13hm13

Richard Strauss - Orchestral Works - Zinman


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

Jennifer Bate delivers a very fine cycle


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Giulio Caccini *(1551-1618): *Le Nuove Musiche* (Firenze, 1601), as recorded in 1983 by the Schola Cantorum Basiliensis, conducted by Jordi Savall. With Montserrat Figueras.

Foreshadowing the Baroque area, this work is now regarded as a sort of milestone. Wikipedia comments: The introduction to this volume is probably the most clearly written description of the purpose, intent and correct performance of monody from the time. It includes musical examples of ornaments — for example, how a specific passage can be ornamented in several different ways, according to the precise emotion that the singer wishes to convey. Caccini expressed disappointment at inappropriate ornamentation by the singers of his day. The preface also includes effusive praise for the style which he himself invented, and amusing disdain for the work of more conservative composers of the period.


----------



## Malx

*Walton, Coronation Te Deum - Scottish National Orchestra and Chorus, Sir Alexander Gibson.
Walton, Orb & Sceptre March - Philharmonia Orchestra, David Willocks.*

RIP HM Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## sAmUiLc

A few years ago I thought hard of picking my ten favorite conductors of all time (It is silly to play the game - there are after all too many great conductors who left recordings but I concentrated on the ones touching my heart/gut/soul consistently) and Golovanov was unshakably one of them. Afterwards I had to add a few more because I simply couldn't ignore them. So the 'personal' list is now more than ten.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* - Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart Singers Japan

Masumitsu Miyamoto (Almaviva)
Emi Sawahata (Countess Almaviva)
Eri Unoki (Susanna)
Toru Kayo (Figaro)
Ikuko Nakajima (Cherubino)
Emi Koizumi (Marcellina)
Jun Ito (Bartolo/Antonio)
Kyosuke Kanayama (Don Basilio/Don Kurzio)
Kiyonatsu Mitsui (Barbarina)
Kotori Hirano, Maiko Suzuki (Two girls)
Kayo Yamaguchi (piano)

3 SACD set


----------



## Eramire156

*Edward Elgar
Cello Concerto *










*Jacqueline Du Pré

John Barbirolli
London Symphony Orchestra *


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Her Majesty and our Qeeen. RIP.

.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## HenryPenfold

I chose Rubbra's sixth symphony to mark the passing of Queen Elizabeth II

Rubbra began writing it in the year of her Coronation in 1953 and it was first performed in November 1954

The second movement, eight minutes of Rubbra's finest music, perfectly provides the contemplative backdrop that I want at this moment...... 

RIP our longest serving monarch and most devoted servant


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Listening to Walton Capriol Suite. A notable classical music evet in the year of her birth 1926.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Chilham said:


> Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
> Sir Andrew Davis, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Edvard Grieg Kor, Mari Eriksmoen


Quite simply the first among all recordings of of RVW's 7th symphony, imho


----------



## Bachtoven 1

There's some hair-raising virtuosity on display here!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Joseph Jongen* (1873-1953): *Sarabande triste*, op.58 (1915), as recorded in 1991 by Gary Stegall.

Just a melancholy late-romantic lullaby to close the day.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2


----------



## Merl

Some more Cherubini from this fine Quartetto Savinio set. A very enjoyable SQ2.


----------



## sAmUiLc

https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Album-Edward-MacDowell/dp/B00000C2KC

CD1


----------



## Floeddie

Merl said:


> Shosty's 3rd quartet. Not heard this account before but I'm impressed by it, even if the recording is a bit expansive and distant.


Thanks for the post. Inspired by the offering, I visited Spotify and we just listened to the 3rd quartet from this offering, the last on the playlist:






In a word or two, it's both powerful & emotional. Then I researched the history and it was first performed in 1946, sources say that this work was one of Shostakovich's favorites. It's a solid 4.5 of 5 stars on a scale of 0 to 5 in 0.25 increments.


----------



## Dimace

HenryPenfold said:


> I chose Rubbra's sixth symphony to mark the passing of Queen Elizabeth II
> 
> Rubbra began writing it in the year of her Coronation in 1953 and it was first performed in November 1954
> 
> The second movement, eight minutes of Rubbra's finest music, perfectly provides the contemplative backdrop that I want at this moment......
> 
> RIP our longest serving monarch and most devoted servant
> 
> 
> View attachment 174312
> View attachment 174313
> View attachment 174315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174314


She was VERY beloved to me. I hope Charles the III will successfully continue her legacy and the great tradition of the English Monarchy.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Dimace said:


> She was VERY beloved to me. I hope Charles the III will successfully continue her legacy and the great tradition of the English Monarchy.


My sentiments too....


----------



## atsizat




----------



## sAmUiLc

with accompaniment on guitar

It is said that Schubert was too poor to afford a piano himself, so he would compose with the guitar in his possession, then would go to his friends' who had a piano to check his composition on piano. So this arrangement is justified in that sense. And of course, Schreier is a consummate artist so it is very much enjoyable and rewarding.


----------



## SanAntone

*Esther Hinds*, soprano
*Florence Quivar,* mezzo-soprano
*Dominic Cossa*, baritone
Boston Symphony Orchestra, *Seiji Ozawa*
Tanglewood Festival Chorus, *John Oliver*

Of the numerous settings of Walt Whitman's poetry, and this poem in particular, Sessions's is generally agreed to be one of the very finest and most sensitive. His mature style - a highly personal, instantly recognizable mix of severity and control with passion and serenity - projects the poetry now in simple chordal declamation, now in the long, high-arched melodies of which he is the master, conveying wonderfully the feel and variety of Whitman's lines. Over the years, Sessions's elegy has taken its place as one of the cornerstones of the American choral repertory. (New World Records)


----------



## sAmUiLc

La Campanella








Ivry Gitlis / Warsaw National PO / Stanislaw Wislocki


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 7*

Bruckner wrote the second movement as an elegy, and it seems fitting for the departure of the queen, even though I'm out here in Nashville. It is strange; she has been the queen of the UK for my entire life.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Prokofiev


----------



## Bkeske

In memorial to the Queen

Benjamin Britten - War Requiem

Britten conducts The London Symphony Orchestra, Melos Ensemble Of London, London Symphony Chorus, The Bach Choir, Highgate School Boy's Choir, & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau

London Records 2LP box 1963


----------



## HenryPenfold

Still reeling from the news and thinking deeply, seriously and calmly......

RVW 3 Pastoral
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Haitink


----------



## jambo

I've had an incredibly busy week and a half, so no time to post until now. I've listened to a whole lot more Szell, some Kempff and some Gauk.

*Dvořák: *Slavonic Dances, Op. 46, B. 83
*Dvořák: *Slavonic Dances, Op. 72, B. 147

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1963-1965


----------



## sAmUiLc

VC


----------



## prlj

*Shostakovich Symphony No. 14 Boston/Nelsons*

New-ish piece to me...It's dark...really dark.


----------



## sAmUiLc

https://www.amazon.com/Zal-Music-Milosz-Lucas-Debargue/dp/B097Q5KY9H


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Pastoral Symphony (No. 3) / In The Fen Country (Symphonic Impression). New Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1968


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
István Kertész: Wiener Philharmoniker (1973)


----------



## jambo

One of a handful or recordings with the New York Philharmonic from the Szell box.

*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68, "Pastoral"

George Szell
New York Philharmonic
1955


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky, Daniel Lozakovich, National Philharmonic Orchestra Of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov - None But The Lonely Heart


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2019 CD release of "None But The Lonely Heart" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I resisted listening to this, thinking I wasn't in the mood for popcorn, but after reading some rave reviews, I gave it a shot. My goodness, it is much edgier than any other work I've heard from him, and not the least bit cinematic. The solo part sounds very demanding, and she plays it to the hilt. I didn't bother listening to the movie music.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dulova Harps On

At work: 



*Trombone Concerto in B flat major
Rimsky-Korsakov
Christian Lindberg
BIS
1993*


----------



## Rogerx

Frescobaldi: Canzoni

Bruno Cocset, Les Basses Réunies


Frescobaldi: Canzona quarta a 4, due canti e due bassi
Frescobaldi: Terza a 2, Canto e Basso


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## opus55

Beethoven: String Quartet, Op.74
Takács Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Edouard Lalo - Albert Roussel

Svetlin Roussev (violin)
Orchestre de Douai - Région Hauts-de-France

Jean-Jacques Kantorow


Lalo: Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21
Roussel: Concert pour petit orchestre, Op. 34
Roussel: Piano Concerto in G Major, Op. 36


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tango operita

Its story is hallucinating but the music and the performance are poignant.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening: 









Luisa Castellani
Berio : Folk Songs
Arts Music
1997


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Piano Concerto & Frühlingsode

Peter Aronsky (Piano)

Radio-Sinfonieorchester Basel, Matthias Bamert, Jost Meier


----------



## jambo

Two fantastic 20th century pieces which pair very well together. This is now my favourite version of the Bartók Concerto for Orchestra.

*Bartók: *Concerto for Orchestra, Sz 116
*Janáček: *Sinfonietta for Orchestra, Op. 60

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1965


----------



## Philidor

.

*Henry Purcell

Music on the Death of Queen Mary
Hear my prayer, O Lord*

Carys-Anne Lane, Soprano
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Haydn - Cello Concerto 2, Trumpet Concerto in E flat, Double Concerto in F, Keyboard Concerto in D 
Rosbaud/SWR SO; Gendron, cello; Gleissle, trumpet, Lautenbacher, Pitch-Axenfeld, Bergmann, piano









Schubert - Mass in E flat D950
Hickox/Collegium Musicum 90; Gritton, Stephen, Padmore, Gilchrist, Rose









Bartok - Divertimento for strings, Roumanian Folk Dances
Janacek - Mladi 
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Chilham

Bax: Symphony No. 3
Vernon Handley, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Georgieva

Bruno Walter Conducts *Mahler: Symphony No. 9* in D minor


----------



## sAmUiLc

#8


----------



## neoshredder

Grieg CD 1 of Complete Orchestral Works.

In Autumn
Piano Concerto in A Minor
Symphonic Dances


----------



## Chilham

My final RVW of the week:









Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 9 & Job
Sir Andrew Davis, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra

Looking forward to some Ravel, Rachmaninov and Ives from tomorrow.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Betulia liberata

Sandrine Piau (Amital), Amanda Forsythe (Cabri/Carmi), Teresa Iervolino (Giuditta), Pablo Bernsch (Ozia), Nahuel Di Pierro (Achior), Accentus, Les Talens Lyriques, Christophe Rousset


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, pianosonate 6, Ingrid Haebler


----------



## Art Rock

*Béla Bartók: Complete String Quartets (Takács Quartet, Hungaroton, 3 CD's)*


My early morning string quartet routine continues with the Bartók cycle. Today the third (last) CD, containing String Quartets No.5 and No.6.


----------



## Montarsolo

And on with Karajan's first Carmen.


----------



## Kiki

*Benjamin Britten*
_Sinfonia da Requiem_
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra / Simon Rattle* • 1984 • EMI

In memory of the best loved monarch in the world.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Olivier Messiaen* (1908-1992): *La Nativité du Seigneur (The Nativity of the Lord)* (1935), as recorded in 2000 by Olivier Latry in the Notre Dame cathedral in Paris.

I see Messiaen mentioned so often this thread lately, that I decided to give him another try, after I had virtually given up on his music some years ago. The Nativity of the Lord is, let's say, _highly varied_ organ music, and not really difficult to digest, if you are willing to take the time and listen attentively. Which, I guess, is a prerequisite for virtually all Messiaen's works. No easy background stuff.


----------



## neoshredder

Grieg - Complete Piano Music Vol. 1


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Complete incidental music to Egmont, Op.84, and The Ruins of Athens, Op.113

Mechthild Gessendorf, soprano
New York Choral Artists Orchestra of St. Luke's -Dennis Russell Davies, conductor


----------



## Floeddie

The Very Best of Chopin CD 1


----------



## MartinDB

Haitink's Beethoven 7th with London Philharmonic. Old vinyl version (for anyone who cares about format - most of my listening is CDs). It is lovely, some of which might be the vinyl but mostly it is Haitink, who I generally love as a conductor.


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Floeddie

An impulse buy that failed. I may never revisit this one.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler 6, Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder & Mahler: Rückert-Lieder

Live from Salzburg

Elina Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Wiener Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann


----------



## Philidor

janwillemvanaalst said:


> The Nativity of the Lord is, let's say, _highly varied_ organ music, and not really difficult to digest, if you are willing to take the time and listen attentively. Which, I guess, is a prerequisite for virtually all Messiaen's works.


With Messiaen, you usually have lots of background information to deepen the understanding of the music. This holds in particular for the large cycles, and the Nativité is no exception. The more you know, the more the music will reward you.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part six 
for late morning and early afternoon.​Philidor's comments above are how I see things, too. With the _Turangalîla-Symphonie _Messiaen provides both an essay and a movement-by-movement analysis in the sleevenotes which is about as good as it gets for background information when digging into such a multi-faceted work as this.

_Turangalîla-Symphonie_ for piano, ondes Martenot and
orchestra (1946-48 - rev. 1990):









_Cinq rechants_ for three sopranos, three altos, three tenors
and three basses [Texts: Olivier Messiaen] (1948):









_Cantéyodjayâ_ for piano (1948):
_Quatre Études de rythme_ [_Four Rhythmic Studies_]
for piano (1949-50):


----------



## Georgieva

An inspired performance.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Hohe Messe BWV 232


----------



## Rogerx

Lyapunov: 12 Études d'Exécution Transcendante

Florian Noack (piano)


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Joseph Canteloube* (1879-1957): *Chants d'Auvergne* (1925), as recorded in 1982 by Frederica von Stade, with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Antonio de Almeida. 

Each time I hear one of these "Songs of the Auvergne", in this particular local Occitan language, it strikes me how perfectly Frederica's voice seems to match the gist of this work. As if she was born to sing this. Joseph would've been delighted.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Georgieva

*Beethoven - Fidelio 
(1941)*

Leonore - Kirsten Flagstad
Florestan - René Maison
Don Pizarro - Julius Huehn
Rocco - Alexander Kipnis

Soloists, Orchestra and Chorus of the Metropolitan Opera

Bruno Walter, conductor


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Hans Abrahamsen: Schnee*

Lapland Chamber Orchestra, John Storgårds

If you would care to have a listen, the complete label authorized recording can be found here -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Rautavaara: Modificata, Towards the Horizon & Incantations*

World Première Recordings

Truls Mørk (cello), Colin Currie (percussion)
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


If you would care to have a listen, the complete label authorized recording can be found here -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Montarsolo

Continue listening to Schuberts Winterreise with Dieskau/Moore.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Enigma Variations/ Elgar: Falstaff - Symphonic Study in C minor, Op. 68++

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


London Philharmonic Orchestra++
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1979-12-06
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Stéphan Elmas* (1862-1937): *Piano concerto no.1 in G minor *(1882), as recorded in 2019 by Howard Shelley with the Tasmanian Symphony orchestra.

I bought these concertos last year after I had noticed, to my surprise, that they topped the Hyperion Romantic Piano concerto sales list. I had never heard of this Armenian composer before, and Prestomusic has very little other material available by him. Although there now _is_ a CD available (pre-order) featuring his piano solo works.


----------



## MartinDB

After Beethoven's 7th from Haitink and the LPO, I am now listening to the 6th from the same set. I love this, as I seem to most of what Haitink does. In between, I listened to Mahler's 5th with Abbado and the CSO. I can't be sure, but if this isn't my favourite Mahler 5th it is certainly one of the very best I know.


----------



## Enthusiast

janwillemvanaalst said:


> I see Messiaen mentioned so often this thread lately, that I decided to give him another try, after I had virtually given up on his music some years ago. The Nativity of the Lord is, let's say, _highly varied_ organ music, and not really difficult to digest, if you are willing to take the time and listen attentively. Which, I guess, is a prerequisite for virtually all Messiaen's works. No easy background stuff.


I guess we don't all need to do it in the same way. I often find that new music gets inside me most strongly when I don't concentrate on it too much. This doesn't mean playing it as background music (which is something I invariably filter out) but it does mean sacrificing a highly conscious effort in favour of a less ego-centred meditative approach. Doing this rarely gives me an immediate understanding or recognition - often I will "listen" to a piece a few times over several months before it clicks for me. Concentrating on the music only really works for me with music that is by familiar composers or from familiar and well defined periods.


----------



## Montarsolo

RVW, Sinfonia Antartica, Boult.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau & Sinfonietta


----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Oboe Concertos

Xenia Löffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## Montarsolo

The whole day alone at the office. Last listening for today: Mahler 2, Solti. Since this week I have been introduced to Solti's Mahler. Quite spectacular.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Frédéric Chopin* (1810-1849): *Polish Songs*, as recorded in 2005 by Urszula Kryger & Charles Spencer.

Very nice set of his op.74 & KKIv/9-11, additionally including some well-known Chopin Mazurkas set to Polish texts. I used to listen to Anna Haase's recording, but I find Urszula's voice to have a somewhat warmer tone. Personal preference of course.


----------



## Enthusiast

One of Patricia Kopatchinskaja's first records. Radical.












*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No.9 In A Major, Op.47, 'Kreutzer'*Adagio Sostenuto - PrestoAndante Con VariazioniFinale: Presto*Ravel: Violin Sonata In G Major*AllegrettoBluesAllegro (Perpetuum Mobile)*Bartok: Romanian Folk Dances Sz.56*Allegro ModeratoAllegroAndanteMolto ModeratoAllegroAllegro*Say: Violin Sonata Op.7*MelancholyGrotesquePerpetuum MobileAnonymousMelancholy


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Violin Concerto - Patricia Kopatchinskaja, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Heinz Holliger.*

Excellent.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> janwillemvanaalst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see Messiaen mentioned so often this thread lately, that I decided to give him another try, after I had virtually given up on his music some years ago. The Nativity of the Lord is, let's say, _highly varied_ organ music, and not really difficult to digest, if you are willing to take the time and listen attentively. Which, I guess, is a prerequisite for virtually all Messiaen's works. No easy background stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we don't all need to do it in the same way. I often find that new music gets inside me most strongly when I don't *concentrate on it too much*. This doesn't mean playing it as background music (which is something I invariably filter out) but it does mean sacrificing a highly conscious effort in favour of a less ego-centred meditative approach. Doing this rarely gives me an immediate understanding or recognition - often I will "listen" to a piece a few times over several months before it clicks for me. Concentrating on the music only really works for me with music that is by familiar composers or from familiar and well defined periods.
Click to expand...


Indeed, let it come to you, learning a new language or musical expression takes time. Let it come over you like puzzle pieces that eventually produce an image. Open up and let the brain do its work. In the best case, you will hear cohesion and realize that they are carefully chosen notes. Let go of all comparisons with older music and see it as an adventure and voyage of discovery.


----------



## Vasks

*Suppe - Vienna Jubilation Overture (Pollack/Marco Polo)
Kiel - Piano Quintet #2 (Prunyi & New Budapest Qrt/Marco Polo)
Rheinberger - Prelude to "the Seven Ravens" (Athinaos/Signum)*


----------



## Baxi

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Lucio Silla
Bartoli/ Upshaw/ Kenny/ Gruberova/ Schreier
Arnold Schoenberg Chor
Concentus musicus Wien
Nikolaus Harnoncourt
(04 June & 6 September 1989, Konzerthaus Wien)*

... wonderful singing and playing, a great joy.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bax, Symphony No. 3*

Bryden Thompson witht the London Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Orchestral Works

Gabriel Koncer (clarinet)

Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Adrian Leaper

Kodály: Dances of Galanta
Kodály: Dances of Marosszék
Kodály: Variations on a Hungarian Folksong 'The Peacock'


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more Waldsteins. Both classics. Both giants.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part
seven for the rest of the afternoon.

For the selections from the last three recordings I'll 
refrain from cracking any "pecking order" jokes.

_Messe de la Pentecôte_ [_Whitsun Mass_] for organ (1951):
_Livre d'orgue_ [_Organ Book_] - seven pieces for organ (1951-52):









_Le Réveil des oiseaux_ [_The Awakening of Birds_] for
piano and orchestra (1953 - rev. 1988):









_Oiseaux exotiques_ [_Exotic Birds_] for piano, winds
and percussion (1955-56 - rev. 1985):









_Catalogue d'oiseaux_ [_Catalogue of Birds_] books I-II -
four pieces for piano (1956-58):


----------



## prlj

New *Sheku Kanneh-Mason* album finally released today. I've been enjoying the teaser tracks over the last few weeks, and finally able to simmer in the whole album today. Magnificent.


----------



## MartinDB

Bachtoven 1 said:


> I resisted listening to this, thinking I wasn't in the mood for popcorn, but after reading some rave reviews, I gave it a shot. My goodness, it is much edgier than any other work I've heard from him, and not the least bit cinematic. The solo part sounds very demanding, and she plays it to the hilt. I didn't bother listening to the movie music.
> View attachment 174341


I just finished reading "The war against music" by John Mauceri, who decries the way film music is not treated seriously. He makes exactly your point about John Williams's non-film work, but he might object to your dismissal of the movie music. I don't have a view, I thought I would just mention it. (Otherwise, the book has an interesting thesis about the way much tonal music written during the pre-WWII period should not be ignored. Sadly, I found the style of writing a bit laboured and off-putting.)


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

Symphony No.9


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op. 45

Lucia Popp (soprano) & Wolfgang Brendel (baritone)

Prague Philharmonic Chorus & Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Giuseppe Sinopoli


----------



## Malx

CD three from the Haydn box.
*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 42, 64 'Tempora Mutantur' & 4, Overture: L'Isola disabitata, Aria: 'Solo e pensoso' - Francesca Aspromonte (soprano), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini.*

I am really enjoying these discs that combine the symphonies with other works by Haydn and at times other composers following a theme.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Carl Schuricht with the Orchestre de la Societe des Concerts du Conservatoire, Paris (sorry; the name is so long, I was too lazy to stick in all the accents aigu).


----------



## abrygida

F.Chopin - Waltz No.10 in B minor (Op.69, No.2)


----------



## Bourdon

Wagner

Siegfried-Idyll (1974)


----------



## sAmUiLc

tracks..
Richard Wagner, James Levine, Metropolitan [MET] Symphony Orchestra - Wagner: Overtures & Preludes - Amazon.com Music


----------



## MartinDB

All the talk here of Messiaen got me listening to this. In truth, I am still not convinced by the work, or a lot of Messiaen.


----------



## Malx

A vocal recital that I enjoy a lot, the combination of pieces works for me.
*Mahler, Four Lieder from Das Knaben Wunderhorn / Haydn, excerpts from Arianna a Naxos / Schumann, Frauenliebe und leben / Mahler, Four Lieder from Rückert-Lieder - Alice Coote (mezzo-soprano), Julius Drake (piano).








*


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Schoenberg that I have not listened to in a while.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

*Britten, Suite for Piano and Violin / Elegy for solo Viola / Cello Sonata / Six Metamorphoses after Ovid - LSO Soloists.*

From this little boxed set.


----------



## Enthusiast

Not Abbado's usual fare but he does it very well.


----------



## SanAntone

*RICHARD WAGNER | *_*Der Ring des Nibelungen*_
Herbert von Karajan










Berliner Philharmoniker
Crespin, Régine
Dernesch, Helga
Dominguez, Oralia
Donath, Helen
Fischer-Dieskau, Dietrich
Janowitz, Gundula
Ludwig, Christa
Moser, Edda
Ridderbusch, Karl
Stewart, Thomas
Stolze, Gerhard
Talvela, Martti
Thomas, Jess
Veasey, Josephine
Vickers, Jon


----------



## Montarsolo

Handel, organ concertos 9-12, Marie-Claire Alain


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cello Suites Nos. 3 and 4*

These are better than I remember them being. I remember Yo-Yo Ma's dramatization of these suites (_Inspired By Bach_), where a guy said, "Yo-Yo Ma is doing the cello suites? But Casals was so definitive." I thought that was a nice touch of humility.


----------



## jim prideaux

first listen to a CD I just had the good fortune to pick up in a charity shop while ambling round my old University town for the afternoon.....

One of the Hickox BBC National Orchestra of Wales Rubbra cycle I had not yet found.....5th and 8th.

( coincidentally includes 'Ode to the Queen')


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Wilhelm Wilms: Symphony No. 7 in C minor (1835) 

played by Concerto Köln conducted by Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## Malx

*Elgar, Elegy / Sospiri / Sereande in E minor - City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox.*

From another of these excellent little British Composers Series boxes - I managed to pick up a good few of them when they were extremely well priced on 'zon a few years back.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Vivaldi • Telemann • Marcello • Naudot - Michala Petri, Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Kenneth Sillito - Recorder Concertos / Blockflötenkonzerte


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1985 Vinyl release of "Recorder Concertos / Blockflötenkonzerte" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com




The CD and the LP have identical tracks.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Songs Without Words*

This disk is a collection of some of the songs in no particular order, and they go by so fast, I don't know which one I'm listening to. Peter Nagy does a fine job on these. I read one review complaining about the sound of the piano. It sounds good to me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Five Pieces, Op. 16*

Antal Dorati conductis the Chicago Symphony in a fiery interpretation of these intense pieces. The sound is not up to modern standards, unfortunately.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works
part eight for the rest of today.

Edited due to wrong work initially being posted.

_Catalogue d'oiseaux_ [_Catalogue of Birds_] books III-VII -
nine pieces for piano (1956-58):









_Chronochromie_ [_Time-Color_] for orchestra (1959-60):









_Sept haïkaï - Esquisses japonaisses_ [_Seven Haikus - Japanese 
Sketches_] for piano, violins, winds and percussion (1962):


----------



## Chilham

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Daniil Trifonov


----------



## Klavierman

Well, this is a bit disappointing, partly due to the rather distant audio perspective, which robs the music and Levit's playing of some power. I far prefer Henze's own recording of "Tristan" with Homero Francesch on DG--more dramatic and has far more detailed sound. The Adagio from Mahler's 10th Symphony, stripped of its orchestral color, is something of a meandering bore in the piano transcription. Maybe I need to listen again, but I don't think my opinion will change.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Sonata No. 1*

Francois-Frederic Guy navigates this piece convincingly through all its emotions and rhythm shifts.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Estampes*


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Arnold Bax* - Symphony No. 6 (1934)

BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Tod Handley

Circa *36 *minutes

With this set comes a bonus CD containing a conversation between Tod and Andrew McGregor concerning Bax in general and each of the symphonies. Regarding the 6th, Tod responds that it's incontestably Bax's finest symphony, 'an astonishing symphony.... placing it beside the finest symphonies of the twentieth century' and says he's willing to take people on in correspondence on the matter if they so wish!

Andrew McGregor describes Bax in 1934 as in his early 50s and sort of settled in a routine as a composer, sketching his works in London, orchestrating them on the west coast of Scotland, gazing over the sea.

Dedicated possibly mischievously, to Adrian Boult (Boult had often accused Bax's music as lacking form and this was Bax's most out and out traditionally formalist symphony), originally dedicated to Scriabin, Tod describes it as a wild and frightening Pagan and spiritual symphony.............


----------



## prlj

*Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 1 LSO/Thomson*

As this started, I kept thinking, "This is great, why isn't this played more often, or talked about more often?" And then it kinda plodded on, and I was like, "Oh...yeah." 

I mean, it's great, and I like it...but it's probably 15 minutes longer than necessary.


----------



## haziz

Earlier today

*Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98*

_Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlos Kleiber_
Recorded: 1980-03-15
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien











*Brahms: Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98*

_Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bruno Walter_


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Listened to the start of this last night and will continue with it later tonight at work :










Beastly Tales
Roxanna Panufnik
City Of London Sinfonia
EMI Classics
2006


----------



## HenryPenfold

prlj said:


> View attachment 174390
> View attachment 174391
> 
> 
> *Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 1 LSO/Thomson*
> 
> As this started, I kept thinking, "This is great, why isn't this played more often, or talked about more often?" And then it kinda plodded on, and I was like, "Oh...yeah."
> 
> I mean, it's great, and I like it...but it's probably 15 minutes longer than necessary.


I adore RVW & Mahler, und alles, but RVW 1 & M8 are no-go areas for me 😞


----------



## prlj

HenryPenfold said:


> I adore RVW & Mahler, und alles, but RVW 1 & M8 are no-go areas for me 😞


Yup...I agree with you on both of those.


----------



## Floeddie

My lovely spouse surprised me and queued up these three works for a fine morning listen:

American Connection: Symphonic Jazz with Andy Miles

American Recorder Concertos

Americana: Modern Mandolin Quartet

It was all good, a 4 star event!


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas, Nos. 6, 7, 8
Isabelle Faust | Alexander Melnikov


----------



## Merl

Still a fine Brahms Quartet cycle.


----------



## senza sordino

CPE Bach Symphonies. Five short and charming symphonies performed by Rebecca Miller and the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Spotify









Haydn Piano Trios 39, 43, 44 and 45. Trio Wanderer. Spotify.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Pettersson: Symphonies 8 & 10


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## HenryPenfold

Dmitriyevich said:


> View attachment 174393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pettersson: Symphonies 8 & 10


Of late, my preferred Pettersson symphony.

A better performance of this symphony than Sanderling's on CPO, IMHO (I have both on CD).


----------



## prlj

*Schoenberg Pelleas und Melisande Op.5 Orchestre de Paris/Barenboim*


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I bought this wonderful LP and its companion from a Discogs seller in Russia well before the war broke out. I guess I won't be doing that again...


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Franz Schubert: *Symphony No. 9* in C major, D 944, “Great”
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1968)

Superbly done to my tastes; great sound, always firmly controlled and well-balanced.

Earlier today:








Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
István Kertész: Wiener Philharmoniker (1972)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Berliner Philharmoniker (1996)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Wilhelm Furtwängler: Berliner Philharmoniker (1949, Live at Titania-Palast)

Quite a diversity of interpretations!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 & D935

Murray Perahia (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc

If Karajan's Bohème is Rolls, this one is Chevy. It is a poignant music and story nonetheless.


----------



## Rogerx

Tor Aulin: Master Olof

WDR Rundfunkorchester Koln, Niklas Willén


Aulin, T: Dances from Gotland
Aulin, T: Master Olof, Op. 22
Aulin, T: Swedish Dances


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexander Von Zemlinsky: Complete String Quartets (Lasalle Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 2 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues this weekend with the Zemlinsky cycle. Today the first CD, containing String Quartets No.1 and No.2. This composer is still underrated in general in my opinion, and especially his excellent string quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

*Rimsky Korsakov: *Symphonies Nos. 1 & *3* and Fantasia on Serbian Themes

Malaysian Symphony Orchestra, Kees Bakels


For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## tortkis

Xenakis: Eridanos - Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra, Arturo Tamayo


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Haydn - Flute Concerto, Symphonies 104, 45
Rosbaud/SWR SO; Dillo, flute









Messiaen - Eclairs sur l’au-dela 
Cambreling/SWR SO









Rautavaara - Vigilia
Nuoranne/Finnish Radio Chamber Choir; Korhonen, Lehtipuu, Freund, Paasikivi, Salomaa









Brahms - Academic Festival Overture, Gesang Der Parzen, Symphony 1
Abbado/Berlin


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Complete Songs Volume 1 (Sergei Leiferkus, Semion Skigin, Conifer)*

The first of five CD's. Leiferkus excels in this repertoire (I also have two outstanding CD's with his interpretation of Mussorgsky's songs).


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Clara Schumann* (1819-1896): *Romances for violin and piano*, op.22 (1853), as recorded in 2018 by Tasmin Little (violin) and John Lenehan (piano).

Clara may have been overshadowed by her famous husband back then, but these days it becomes clear that her compositions are by no means to be ignored or forgotten. Superbly romantic.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Charles-Valentin Alkan* (1813-1888): *Trois morceaux dans le genre pathétique* (1841), as recorded in 2006 by Marc-André Hamelin.

More romantic stuff. Chopin, who was at one point Alkan's next-door neighbor, commended Alkan's extraordinary piano technique. However, as a composer, Alkan was certainly no match for Chopin. Still, these Trois Morceaux are fine examples of highly romantic piano music. I wonder why the album cover had to be so spooky.


----------



## Philidor

Last one

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 27 B major KV 595*

English Chamber Orchestra
Murray Perahia, piano and direction


----------



## Chilham

Ravel: Daphnis & Chloé
François-Xavier Roth, Les Siècles, Ensemble Aedes


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Someone recommended this one a few posts back (perhaps Mr Penfold?) in any case it’s bloody good stuff! So thank you.











Ralph Vaughan Williams
Ten Blake Songs/On Wenlock Edge
Mark Padmore
Britten Sinfonia
Harmonia Mundi
2013


----------



## Rogerx

Giordano : Fedora and highlights from Francesca da Rimini ++


Peter Binder (baritone), Aron Bokatti (tenor), Lucia Cappellino (soprano), Riccardo Cassinelli (tenor), Mario del Monaco (tenor), Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano), Tito Gobbi (baritone), Magda Olivero (soprano), Leonardo Monreale (bass), Piero de Palma (tenor), Athos Cesarini (tenor), Virgilio Carbonari (bass), Silvio Maionica (bass)
L'Orchestre National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo, Choeurs National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo
Lamberto Gardelli
Recorded: 1969-05-06
Recording Venue: Salle Alcazar, Monte Carlo


Virgilio Carbonari (bass), Annamaria Gasparini (soprano), Mario del Monaco (tenor), Magda Olivero (soprano), Athos Cesarini (tenor)
L'Orchestre National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo
Nicola Rescigno++


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Édouard Lalo* (1823-1892): *Divertissement "Fiesque"* (1868), as recorded in 1994 in Switzerland by the Sinfornieorchester Basel, conducted by Giancarlo Andretta.

This divertissement illustraties that Lalo had a distinctive voice and style of his own. 
The music is based on his opera Fiesque (The Genoese Conspiracy). The libretto, by Charles Beauquier, is based on Schiller's 1784 play, Die Verschwörung des Fiesco zu Genua, an account of the conspiracy in 1547 led by Giovanni Luigi Fieschi against the ruling Doria family. Although completed in 1868, it was not staged until 16 June 2007 when it premiered at the Nationaltheater in Mannheim. (Wikipedia)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Joseph Haydn* (1732-1809): *Symphony no.85 in B-flat *("*La Reine*", 1785), as recorded in 1992 by the Austro-Hungarian Haydn orchestra, conducted by Adam Fischer.

Haydn's Queen symphony is my favorite in his 80-s range of symphonies. I first heard it when I was waiting in the car on a friend to finish his meeting. It brought me in a kind of a trance. Magic.


----------



## Montarsolo

Earlier this morning; Mahler 4 Solti, Concertgebouw orkest. Recorded February 1961 at Concertgebouw Amsterdam by producer John Culshaw.











At the moment a vinyl record: Mozart, Klavierkonzerten 22 und 18. Ingrid Haebler, Colin Davis


----------



## Ulalume!Ulalume!

I love Susan Hamilton's voice, she also has a wonderful album of Haydn and Geminiani's Scottish songs.


----------



## Rogerx

Versailles - Alexandre Tharaud

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Justin Taylor (piano)


Anglebert, Jean-Henri d' (1629–91)
Balbastre, Claude (1724–99)
Couperin, François (1668–1733)
Duphly, Jacques (1715–89)
Lully, Jean-Baptiste (1632–87)
Rameau, Jean Philippe (1683-1764)
Royer, Pancrace (1705-55)
Visée, Robert de (1650–1732)


----------



## jim prideaux

Another real bargain second hand CD just tuned up.....

and again from the Orpheus CO. Haydn symphony recordings......

53, 73 and 79.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Montarsolo

Strauss, Eine Alpensinfonie, Haitink


----------



## Kiki

*Frédéric Chopin*
_Seventeen Songs 
Czary 
Dumka
Seize-ans (arr. Pauline Viardot of Mazurka No. 31 in A flat major, Op. 50, No. 2)
Aime-moi (arr. Pauline Viardot of Mazurka No. 23 in D major, Op. 33, No. 2)
L'oiselet (arr. Pauline Viardot of Mazurka No. 47 in A minor, Op. 68, No. 2)
Coquette (arr. Pauline Viardot of Mazurka No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 7, No. 1)_
*Olga Pasichnyk / Natalya Pasichnyk* • 2009 • Naxos

Delightful!


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony, 

Jonathan Summers (bass-baritone), Lena Phillips (director), Dame
Felicity Lott (soprano), Cantilena (vocals)
Richard Cooke, London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1989-03-21
Recording Venue: 19-21 March 1989, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Merl

Would have preferred a better ensemble in this one to do it greater justice but its a satisfactory recording. If youve never heard Farwell's 'Hako' give it a try. Enjoyable piece. Just blogged my thoughts on this one if you'd like some more info.









Farwell - String Quartet 'The Hako' op.65 (SQ...


Arthur Farwell (1872-1952) was an American composer, conductor, educationalist and music publisher. After becoming interested in Native American Indian music, he became associated with the Indianist movement and founded the Wa-Wan Press to publish it. He combined teaching, composing and...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## MartinDB

More Beethoven from Haitink and LPO, this time the Eroica. 

Followed by Bartok's first string quartet with the Tokyo quartet. I enjoy Bartok's quartets, but can't say I really know them well.


----------



## Rogerx

Siegfried Wagner: Symphony in C Major

Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic Orchestra, Werner Andreas Albert


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Floeddie

*Poulenc:* Les Biches - Suite, Les Animaux modèles - Suite - Sinfonietta

Another recent find, this was my first listening of anything by Poulenc. It wasn't what I expected, but I'll return to more of his work later. 2.5 of 5 in .25 increments


----------



## Enthusiast

The 3rd symphony is this Saturday's symphony.


----------



## Malx

*Chopin, Piano Sonata No 3 / Mazurkas Op 59 / Nocturne Op 15/1 / Scherzo No 3 Op 39 / Polanaise Heroique Op 53 - Martha Argerich.*

Fairly early recordings from Argerich (1965) from box below, my box is in the original EMI livery.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3 & Caprice Bohemien

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works
part nine for this afternoon.

_Couleurs de la Cité céleste_ [_Colours of the Celestial City_] for
piano, three clarinets, brass and percussion (1963):









_Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum_ [_And I Await the Resurrection 
of the Dead_] for wind, brass and percussion (1964):









_La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ_ [_The Transfiguration of 
Our Lord Jesus Christ_] for large mixed choir, piano, cello, flute, clarinet,
xylophone, vibraphone, marimba and large orchestra
[Text: Biblical sources/Thomas Aquinas] (1965-69):


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Angela Gheorghiu - Plaisir d'amour*

Angela Gheorghiu (soprano), Alexandra Dariescu (piano)

List of works contained on recording -









Angela Gheorghiu - Plaisir d'amour


Angela Gheorghiu - Plaisir d'amour. Decca: 4834999. Buy download online. Angela Gheorghiu (soprano), Alexandra Dariescu (piano)



www.prestomusic.com





If you would care to take a listen, the complete recording can be found here -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lHXzXaUb4AzpqmC7Lic_u0di271gF9uNc


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Eternamente (The Verismo Album)*

Angela Gheorghiu (soprano), Joseph Calleja (tenor), Richard Novak (bass)
PFK - Prague Philharmonia, Prague Philharmonic Choir, Emmanuel Villaume

*Works*

Boito: Spunta l'aurora pallida (from Mefistofele)
Donaudy: O del mio amato ben
Giordano, U: No! se un pensier torture (from Siberia)
Giordano, U: Vicino a te (from Andrea Chénier)
Leoncavallo: Ed ora conoscetela (from La Boheme)
Leoncavallo: La Canzone di Fleana (from I Zingari)
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana
Mascagni: Cavalleria Rusticana: Voi lo sapete o mamma
Mascagni: Regina coeli laetare (from Cavalleria Rusticana)
Mascagni: Tu qui, Santuzza? (from Cavalleria Rusticana)
Mascheroni: Eternamente
Ponchielli: Suicidio! (from La Gioconda)
Puccini: Parigi! E la citta dei desideri (from La Rondine)
Puccini: Vissi d'arte (from Tosca)
Refice: Ombra di Nube

If you would care to take a listen, the complete recording can be found here -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## haziz

*Schmidt, F: Symphony No. 3 in A major*

_Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi_
Recorded: 2014-02-28
Recording Venue: Alte Oper, Frankfurt a. M.


----------



## jambo

I went with one of the piano themed free downloads from the Naxos newsletter this month.

*Miguéz: *Souvenirs, Op. 20
*Miguéz: *Scenes intimes, Op. 24
*Miguéz: *Faceira, Op. 28
*Miguéz: *Morceaux lyriques, Op. 34
*Miguéz: *Noturno, Op. 10
*Miguéz: *Allegro appassionato, Op. 11

Braz Velloso (piano)
2013


----------



## Enthusiast

Othmar Schoeck, the Swiss late Romantic composer, excelled particularly at writing song cycles. Notturno, for voice (here a baritone) and string quartet is a lovely example (but at 43 minutes rather short measure for a CD).


----------



## Rogerx

Musa Italiana

Filarmonica della Scala, Riccardo Chailly



Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 4 in A major, Op. 90 'Italian'
Mozart: Ascanio in Alba, K111: Overture
Mozart: Lucio Silla, K135: Overture
Mozart: Mitridate, rè di Ponto, K87: Overture
Schubert: Overture D 590 in D major 'in the Italian style'
Schubert: Overture D 591 in C major 'in the Italian style'


----------



## sAmUiLc

Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine, Op. 11 
Netherlands Chamber Choir / Risto Joost 
live.. on CD-R


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven PC1
Imogen Cooper / London SO / Bernard Haitink
live.. on CD-R


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Overture to "La forza del destino" (Muti/Sony)
Tchaikovsky - The Seasons (Bronfman/Sony)
Blockx - Flemish Dances (Rahbari/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Monsalvat

Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 5* in B flat major
Christian Thielemann: Müchner Philharmoniker (2004, Live)

Just starting this recording, which will play for about 82 minutes and 34 seconds. Haitink does this symphony ten minutes faster, and Jochum and Karajan are around an hour and sixteen minutes in duration. So, as someone who isn't the world's biggest fan of Bruckner, I'm hoping it doesn't drag. I will say that among Bruckner's symphonies, the Fifth is my favorite because of the finale. I need to spend more time with the eighth and ninth but I keep reaching for Brahms instead. From the few minutes I've heard so far, I can sense that the orchestra has a superb ensemble sound, and a solid brass section. The remaining architecture will be left to the devices of Thielemann to control, and I must withhold judgement until the end.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ludovico Einaudi* (1955): *Le Onde* (*The Waves*, 1996), as recorded by himself. 

To be sure, I do not like all Einaudi releases, but The Waves remains one of his highlights, no doubt.


----------



## Georgieva

*Bruno Walter 
Beethoven Symphony No. 6 "Pastorale"* 180g 45rpm 2LP


----------



## Rogerx

Hol: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## Enthusiast

More Schoeck - the violin concerto (I only played the Schoeck from this record).


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Jean Sibelius *
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam

*1) Lemminkainen Suite* Op.22 _or_ Four Legends From The Kalelava (1895)
Performance duration -_ circa 43 minutes_


Short break to pour a bottle of beer and plate some nuts - duration - _circa10 minutes_


*2) Tapiola* Op.112 (1926)
Performance Duration - _19 minutes 21 seconds_


I will say that whilst this performance of Tapiola is, iMHO, second to none (BBC Building a Library recommendation etc), the Lemminkainen Suite is fabulous too, and may even knock my long-held favourite off the pedal stool I put it on over 30 years ago, as much as that breaks my heart (Alexander Gibson, Scottish National Orchestra).

To make sure that my head should rule my heart, I shall listen to Sir Alexander and the Scottish National Orchestra next........


----------



## Manxfeeder

Debussy, Etudes

This download is on sale at Presto, so I stopped dithering and jumped on it. 

I'm usually indifferent to the Etudes, but Bavouzet is keeping my attention.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Haydn: Piano Trios No. 27, 32, 35, 40 & 41


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Luigi Cherubini* (1760-1842):* Requiem for chorus and orchestra in C minor* (1816), as recorded in 1996 by the Coro della Radio Svizzera Italiana, Gruppo Vocale Cantemus, and the Orchestra della Radio Svizzera Italiana, conducted by Diego Fasolis.

If I would have to pick one word to summarize this requiem, it would be 'Lavish'. 
_Background from Wikipedia_: The Requiem in C minor for mixed chorus was written by Luigi Cherubini in 1816 and premiered 21 January 1817 at a commemoration service for Louis XVI of France on the twenty-fourth anniversary of his beheading during the French Revolution. The work was greatly admired by Beethoven, Schumann and Brahms, and performed at the funeral of Beethoven in 1827.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns - Messe de Requiem

Marie-Paule Dotti (soprano), Guillemette Laurens (mezzo-soprano), Luca Lombardo (tenor), Nicolas Testé (bass)

Coro della Radio Svizzera, Lugano, Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Diego Fasolis


----------



## Montarsolo

Montarsolo said:


> Strauss, Eine Alpensinfonie, Haitink
> 
> View attachment 174416


I didn't know the piece. But definitely a nice piece. Back on the turntable soon.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schumann: Symphonic Etudes, Op. 13
Beatrice Rana 
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Enthusiast

Quite varied fare on this CD. Schoeck's concerto contrasts nicely with the two neoclassical pieces.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Elgar: Violin Concerto
James Ehnes / City of Birmingham SO / Andris Nelsons
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Floeddie

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3*
Danish Chamber Orchestra, Ádám Fischer (2022)

It is blatantly obvious to the listener as to why this symphony is so popular. A spiritedly led performance led by Adam Fisher gets a 4.5 out of 5 score, it's inspiring.


----------



## abrygida

F.Chopin - Nocturne No.20 in C Sharp Minor (Op.Posth.)


----------



## Enthusiast

A very lively (some might say perverse?) account of the Tchaikovsky concerto and an excellent Les Noces. I confess I chose this disc today for the Stravinsky, so refreshing after a day of Romantic music.


----------



## Bkeske

An interesting live performance today from the Berlin Philharmonic via the Digital Concert Hall, the second performance of the season.

Thomas Adès will be conducting, and conducting some of his own works. Should be good, and refreshingly different. 

Todays program :


----------



## Bourdon

Stravinsky

Chailly is at it's best in Stravinsky....


----------



## Eramire156

Just got back from local library book sale, one of today purchases (25 cents for the set)

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Piano Concerto no.27 K.595
Rondos for Piano and Orchestra K. 382 and 386










Murray Perahia
English Chamber Orchestra *


----------



## Georgieva

Bruno Walter – Dvorak: New World Symphony
LP


----------



## Philidor

HenryPenfold said:


> *1) Lemminkainen Suite* Op.22 _or_ Four Legends From The Kalelava (1895)


Brilliant idea.

*Jean Sibelius

Lemminkäinen Suite op. 22
Pohjola's Daughter op. 49*

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Hannu Lintu


----------



## Georgieva

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D "The Titan"*


----------



## sAmUiLc

From 2019 International Chamber Music Festival, Utrecht, Netherlands..





__





Loading…






www.nporadio4.nl


----------



## Malx

*Tüür, Symphony No. 9 'Mythos' - Estonian Festival Orchestra, Paavo Järvi.*

A 21st Century symphony that is well worth giving a try.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Helgi

*R. Strauss: Metamorphosen*
Sinfonia of London w/John Wilson

Strings, layers upon layers


----------



## Art Rock

*Gloria Coates: String Quartet No. 9, Violin Solo Sonata, Lyric Suite, "Split the Lark - and you'll find the Music" (Kreutzer Quartet, Peter Sheppard Skaerved , Neil Heyde, Roderick Chadwick, Naxos)*

Pulled this one out of the storage cabinet, because the ninth String Quartet was the choice of the week for the past seven days in the dedicated Weekly Quartet thread, and I did not make time earlier for it.









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


It's often claimed that early Beethoven is not yet really himself, especially in the genres symphony and quartet he apparently approached with caution (compared to works with piano). While this is not totally wrong, very little in this quartet sounds like Mozart, Haydn or another 1790s...




www.talkclassical.com





Yes, it is modern, but that does not bother me - in fact, I have always found that the string quartet is the best genre to explore contemporary composers. I really like the soundscapes she is creating here with four instruments. The other two pieces (violin solo and piano trio) are interesting as well, and may be easier to get to terms with.


----------



## Chilham

Ravel: Piano Concerto
Pierre Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre-Laurent Aimard









Ravel: String Quartet
Quatuor Ébène









Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Benjamin Grosvenor









Ravel: Ma Mère l'Oye
Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna Brugge


----------



## Eramire156

another CD from the library book sale…

*Anton Bruckner
Symphony no.4 “ Romantic” *










*Sir Georg Solti
Chicago Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Malx

Staying in the Baltic region and the same family of conductors but a different soundworld to Tüür :
*Alfvén, Symphony No 1 - Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.*


----------



## Montarsolo

Amadeus Quartet & Co plays Brahms String sextet one. Highly recommended! Especially part 2, wonderful!


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58*

_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy








_


----------



## Art Rock

*Georgy Sviridov: Russia Adrift
Boris Tchaikovsky: The Last Spring
(Lyudmilla Shkirt, Yuri Serov, Northern Flowers)*

The CD starts with the Sviridov song cycle (translated into English on the cover as A Russia Flying Away .....- a Naxos CD uses Russia Adrift as a much better translation). I have this cycle also on an all-Sviridov Melodiya CD (Obraztsova, Sviridov), but this version is at least as good. BT's song cycle was my main reason to get this CD, and it does no disappoint. As so often with this composer, the sounds are rather retro at places, but in a good way.


----------



## 13hm13

John Ogdon - Legendary British Virtuoso - Box Set 17CDs


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphonies nrs. 0 & 1
Tapiola Sinfonietta - Mario Venzago


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1
Yuja Wang / Finnish Radio SO / Hannu Lintu
live.. Sep 7, 2012
on CD-R

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2
Yuja Wang / Concertgebouw Orchestra / Gustavo Gimeno
live.. Oct 29, 2015
on CD-R

I find Yuja quite different live than studio.. much more impelling, compelling and breathtaking!


----------



## haziz

SS 10.09.22 - Rimsky-Korsakov # 3

This week's Saturday Symphony tradition.

*Rimsky Korsakov: Symphony No. 3 in C Major, Op. 32 (1886 Version)*

_Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 2-5 September 2015
Recording Venue: Haus des Rundfunks, Masurenallee, Berlin, Germany


----------



## Bkeske

Edo de Waart conducts Hindemith - Die 7 Kammermusiken
Concerto Amsterdam. Telefunken 3LP box 1969. German release


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Boite a Joujoux*


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Trio Op 97 'Archduke' - Van Baerle Trio.*

Beautiful playing in fabulous sound.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Given David Hurwitz's video today with the 10 symphonies you have to get to know had Haydn's Symphony 88, as the first one, I thought I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Montarsolo

A nice LP to end the day with. Händels Organ concertos 5-8 by Claire Alain.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## haziz




----------



## Itullian

The St John Passion


----------



## sAmUiLc

Raw sound, raw singing (not Tebaldi, though)


----------



## Floeddie

*Leonard Bernstein: Symphony No. 2*

I queued up this work, also known as "The Age of Anxiety". I gave it the first two tracks, and decided that the descriptive name is more than apt. I will revisit this some other time, but not in the immediate future.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I thought I would put on some organ music by Widor, but he wrote for piano trio so...


----------



## Dmitriyevich

British cello and piano miniatures


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part ten for 
the rest of today - a bit late posting this.​
Following on from the massive choral work_ La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ _are two other compositions on a large scale. Again, this is Messiaen the cosmic Catholic ornithologist in wondrous awe of God and everything under and beyond the sun - but he's not just raising his arms aloft in rapture amongst the wafts of incense in a gothic French cathedral with all its gilded and stained-glassed magnificence, he is doing it thousands of miles away in the vast open spaces of Utah as well...

As fellow-member Bourdon has recently remarked, _Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ is an evocative aural guide to the birdsong and unspoiled geology of Bryce Canyon, Cedar Breaks and Zion National Park. You really can imagine the immense sky and the sun casting strange shadows over the dramatic rock formations, with gentle zephyrs - at least during the warmer months - and various types of birdsong perforating the eerie silence. Also, the different hues of the rocks and other features of the landscape would have appealed to the chromesthesia aspect of Messiaen's compositional process, albeit in reverse, when this time the colours and patterns which were already on show would inspire the music rather than the music conjuring up colours and patterns in his mind.

_Neuf Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité _weighs in at around 75 minutes and _Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ is over 90. _La Fauvette des jardins _therefore serves as the intermezzo of this longer-than-usual session, and even that lasts for half an hour_ -_ it's a stand-alone piano work in the manner of the earlier _Catalogue d'oiseaux_ collection and can be considered as a belated supplement to it.

_Neuf Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité_ [_Nine Meditations 
on the Mystery of the Holy Trinity_] for organ (1967-69):









_La Fauvette des jardins_ [_The Garden Warbler_] for piano (1970-72):









_Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ [_From the Canyons to the Stars…_] for
piano, horn, glockenspiel, xylorimba and orchestra (1971-74):

with Yvonne Loriod (pf.), Georges Barboteu (hn.), Alain Jacquet (xylorimba), 
François Dupin (gl.) and the Ensemble Ars Nova/Marius Constant


----------



## Malx

elgar's ghost said:


> Olivier Messiaen - various works part ten for
> the rest of today - a bit late posting this.​
> Following on from the massive choral work_ La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ _are two other compositions on a large scale. Again, this is Messiaen the cosmic Catholic ornithologist in wondrous awe of God and everything under and beyond the sun - but he's not just raising his arms aloft in rapture amongst the wafts of incense in a gothic French cathedral with all its gilded and stained-glassed magnificence, he is doing it thousands of miles away in the vast open spaces of Utah as well...
> 
> As fellow-member Bourdon has recently remarked, _Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ is an evocative aural guide to the birdsong and unspoiled geology of Bryce Canyon, Cedar Breaks and Zion National Park. You really can imagine the immense sky and the sun casting strange shadows over the dramatic rock formations, with gentle zephyrs - at least during the warmer months - and various types of birdsong perforating the eerie silence. Also, the different hues of the rocks and other features of the landscape would have appealed to the chromesthesia aspect of Messiaen's compositional process, albeit in reverse, when this time the colours and patterns which were already on show would inspire the music rather than the music conjuring up colours and patterns in his mind.
> 
> _Neuf Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité _weighs in at around 75 minutes and _Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ is over 90. _La Fauvette des jardins _therefore serves as the intermezzo of this longer-than-usual session, and even that lasts for half an hour_ -_ it's a stand-alone piano work in the manner of the earlier _Catalogue d'oiseaux_ collection and can be considered as a belated supplement to it.
> 
> _Neuf Méditations sur le Mystère de la Sainte Trinité_ [_Nine Meditations
> on the Mystery of the Holy Trinity_] for organ (1967-69):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _La Fauvette des jardins_ [_The Garden Warbler_] for piano (1970-72):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ [_From the Canyons to the Stars…_] for
> piano, horn, glockenspiel, xylorimba and orchestra (1971-74):
> 
> with Yvonne Loriod (pf.), Georges Barboteu (hn.), Alain Jacquet (xylorimba),
> François Dupin (gl.) and the Ensemble Ars Nova/Marius Constant


I have to admire your stamina in this journey through Messiaen's output - much as I enjoy a great number of his works I find one at a time is enough thank you. I find that concentration is a prerequisite for a Messiaen listening session to sustain that for a few days is admirable - kudos EG.


----------



## tortkis

Alvin Singleton: Hallelujah Anyhow (String Quartet No. 4) (2019) - Momenta Quartet


----------



## Malx

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 5 - Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.*

One of those symphonies that I tend to just pass by when looking for something to play - is it because of over exposure to the piece when new to CM who knows. Tonight the fingers lingered then selected this box, glad I did.


----------



## Bkeske

Second time listening….

Pablo Casals & Rudolf Serkin
Beethoven - The Complete Cello Sonatas
Vinyl Passion Classical 2LP 2018

Sonatas Nos. 1,3,4,5 recorded in France at the Casals Festival in Prades in 1951; sonata No. 2 recorded in France at the Casals Festival in Perpignan in 1951.

Beautiful release


----------



## SanAntone

tortkis said:


> Alvin Singleton: Hallelujah Anyhow (String Quartet No. 4) (2019) - Momenta Quartet


Very nice. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Pascal Rogé / Het Gelders Orkest / Ramón Tebar 
live.. Oct 23, 2015
on CD-R


----------



## Merl

Suk's 1st Quartet before bed. Quite a few to go at but I chose this one.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Poem for Violin and Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

ARGENTUM ET AURUM
_Musical Treasures from the Early Habsburg Renaissance_
*Ensemble Leones*
Marc Lewon - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Malx said:


> I have to admire your stamina in this journey through Messiaen's output - much as I enjoy a great number of his works I find one at a time is enough thank you. I find that concentration is a prerequisite for a Messiaen listening session to sustain that for a few days is admirable - kudos EG.


Thank you. You are right - and apart from having to focus there is so much that can happen with OM's music which makes me rely on background info and comprehensive sleevenotes more than most. To be honest, I initially struggled with Messiaen but you know what it's like once that lightbulb moment occurs... For such endurance tests I try to 'empty my brain' of music between sessions and get on with other things and also not to listen at all if I think that my attention will wander too much. I don't have the TV or read when I'm listening to anything so thankfully there is minimum distraction within my 'headphone cocoon' which is always welcome.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Svetlanov


----------



## sAmUiLc

Francesca da Rimini









To me, this is greater than the legendary Stokowski version. The orchestra really plays as if their lives depend on it.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Given what's happening tonight - let's raise a glass to Canada and Canadian composer Robert Aitken


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMÆ
*John Dowland*
Nigel North - lute
Les Voix Humaines - Consort de violes
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## Bkeske

Another for its second spin….

The Cleveland Quartet with Pinchas Zukerman, viola & Bernard Greenhouse, cello 
Brahms - The String Sextets Op. 18 & 36
RCA Red Seal 1982, 2 LP gatefold


----------



## SanAntone

*JOSEF SUK | Asreal, Op. 27*
Kirill Petrenko / Michael Luis / Orchester Der Komischen Oper Berlin


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..





Youra Guller v2 - Tahra TAH650 [JW]: Classical Music Reviews - March 2010 MusicWeb-International


Classical CD review



www.musicweb-international.com


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Trio Zimmermann


----------



## sAmUiLc

Eschenbach's way with this early Bruckner symphony is monumental as is his wont. But he wasn't like this in the beginning. 

I attended a concert with him as a conductor when he was just picking up conducting. The orchestra was Vienna SO and the program was rather unusual in that the first half was Beethoven Eroica Symphony and the second half was entrely devoted to J. Strauss waltzes. I could tell he had a long way to go as a conductor. Several years later he guest-conducted LAPO in the very last concert of the season. I honestly didn't have any desire to attend, remembering his half-baked way but I think that particular Sunday afternoon I was quite bored and restless, and had nothing else to do. So I went to the matinee for the program. Surprise! He had grown immensely during those several years as a conductor and it was one of the best Mahler 5th I'd heard till then and since. One side note is that he was full of hair at the VSO concert but on the LAPO occasion he had completely shaved his head. 😉


----------



## Rogerx

Boyce: Symphonies Nos. 1-8, Op. 2

English String Orchestra, William Boughton


----------



## starthrower

Kubelik / Concertgebouw 1950


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Georg Friedrich Händel* (1685-1759):* The eight grand suites for keyboard* (~1719), as recorded in 2009 by Lisa Smirnova.

Although Händel's keyboard and chamber works were understandably overshadowed by the clamor of his oratorios and operas, they're not less worth investigating. These are marvellous miniatures by a truly great composer. The fact that Beethoven himself stated (in 1823) that "Handel is the greatest, the ablest composer that ever lived", ought to give us a clue, as it apparently did for ECM, whom I usually associate with contemporary composers. And this disc, with Lisa performing on piano, doesn't disappoint.


----------



## 13hm13

Jean-Pierre Rampal & Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra - Vivaldi: The Four Seasons


----------



## Rogerx

Kuhlau - Piano Sonatinas, Opp. 55 and 88

Jeno Jandó (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexander Von Zemlinsky: Complete String Quartets (Lasalle Quartet, Brilliant Classics, 2 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues this weekend with the Zemlinsky cycle. Today the second CD, containing String Quartets No.3 and No.4 (and String Quartet No.1 Op.7 by Hans Erich Apostel).


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Weber - Overtures to Preciosa, Turandot, Der Freischutz, Der Beherrscher der Geister; Konzertstuck
Mendelssohn - Midsummer Nights Dream excerpts, Capriccio brilliant
Rosbaud/SWR SO; Casadesus, piano
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey 









Handel - Organ Concertos Op 7, No’s 1-4
Academy of Ancient Music; Egarr, organ









Carter - String Quartets 1 and 2
Juilliard SQ









Berlioz - The Damnation of Faust
Nelson/Orchestre philharmonique de Strasbourg; DiDonato, Spyres, Courjal, Duhamel


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Georges Bizet* (1838-1875): *Carmen suites* (1875), as recorded in 1989 by the Orquestra Filarmonica de México, conducted by Enrique Batiz.

A nice collection of some of the most famous tunes by Bizet. Without vocals, though.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arthur Honegger *(1892-1955):* Pacific 231* (1923), as recorded in 1991 by the Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse, conducted by Michel Plasson.

This work was inspired by the dynamics of a steam locomotive, one of Honegger's passions. When I first heard this one back in highschool, as an example of programmatic music, I thought it kind of a joke. But somehow Honegger has a way of growing on you, if you can put aside swift judgments.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johannes Brahms* (1833-1897): *Clarinet sonata 2 in E-flat*, op.120 no.2 (1894), as recorded in 1997 by Karl Leister (clarinet) and Ferenc Bognár (piano).

What happens when a great composer vows to stop composing, only to discover that he can't? Great works flow from the pen. I think his compositions just got better as he aged.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schicksalslied, Op. 54


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust

Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano), Kenneth Riegel (tenor), Malcolm King (bass), José van Dam (bass)
Glen Ellyn Children's Chorus, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Chorus
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1981-03-04
Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Complete Songs Volume 2 (Nina Rautio, Semion Skigin, Conifer)*

The second of five CD's. Soprano Nina Rautin is great in these. Also good that it was decided to sing these songs in Russian, it adds to the atmosphere.


----------



## jim prideaux

Paavo Jarvi in Frankfurt.................

Nielsen's 1st.


----------



## Chilham

Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Yannick Nézet-Séguin,The Philadelphia Orchestra, Daniil Trifonov









Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 3
Yannick Nézet-Séguin,The Philadelphia Orchestra, Daniil Trifonov









Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2
André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra









Rachmaninov: 24 Preludes
Steven Osborne


----------



## Kiki

*Serge Prokofiev*
_Alexander Nevsky_
*Anna Reynolds / London Symphony Chorus / London Symphony Orchestra / André Previn* • 1971 • EMI

A heavy-handed, powerful and overwhelming Alexander Nevsky.


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol, Piano Concerto, Sadko
Noriko Ogawa (piano)

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra, Kees Bakels


Rimsky Korsakov: Capriccio espagnol, Op. 34
Rimsky Korsakov: Flight of the Bumble Bee
Rimsky Korsakov: Piano Concerto in C sharp minor, Op. 30
Rimsky Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36
Rimsky Korsakov: Sadko (opera)
Rimsky Korsakov: Sadko (tone poem), Op. 5
Rimsky Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan Suite, Op. 57


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Frédéric Chopin *(1810-1849):* Piano trio in G minor*, op.8 (1829), as recorded in 2006 by Simone Gragnani, piano; Duccio Ceccanti, violin; Vittorio Ceccanti, cello.

Not your average Chopin, and yet _very_ Chopin. Heartfelt performance. Great sound quality. Nice balance between the instruments. In short: nothing to complain about.


----------



## jim prideaux

Barbirolli and the Halle.....

Sibelius-5th and 7th Symphonies.


----------



## Merl

Some lovely Schubert courtesy of the Modigliani. Quartets 3, 8 & 11. A reference recording of the 3rd (the Lindsays are still my go-to for that barnstorming 8th of theirs but this is still a fine one).


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Don Quixote & Dance Of The Seven Veils

Lynn Harrell (cello)

The Cleveland Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Baxi

*Krzysztof Penderecki
Passio et mors Domini nostri Jesu Christi secundum Lucam (1965/66)
Hirzel/ Le Roux/ Courtis/ Jung
WDR Rundfunkchor 
NDR Chor 
Mainzer Domchor
Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn
Marc Soustrot
('Live' 02 April 1999, Beethovenhalle Bonn)*


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Today is the 13th Sunday after Trinity. Bach composed this little cantata for this day:

*J. S. Bach: "Du sollt Gott, deinen Herren, lieben" BWV 77*

Dorothea Röschmann, Elisabeth von Magnus, Jörg Dürmüller, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman










There is an aria in D minor with solo trumpet ... a very rare occasion to have a trumpet aria in a minor key.


----------



## Floeddie

*Brahms: Horn Trio Op. 40 - Violin Sonata Op. 78 - Fantasien Op. 116 (2008)*

Not bad, but not impressed. 2.5.


----------



## Philidor

Today's chorale cantata.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Allein zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ" BWV 33*

Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Rogerx

Hol: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra

London Symphony Orchestra, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden, National Philharmonic Orchestra, Benjamin Britten, Richard Bonynge

Britten: Matinées musicales (after Rossini), Op. 24
Britten: Soirées musicales (after Rossini), Op. 9
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, Op. 34


----------



## Baxi

*Richard Wagner
Der fliegende Holländer
Morris/ Voigt/ Heppner/ Rootering/ Groves
Metropolitan Opera Chorus and Orchestra
James Levine
(28 - 29 April & 3 - 7 May 1994, Manhattan Center, New York City)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Saariaho: Quatre Instants, Terra Memoria & Émilie Suite*

Karen Vourc’h (soprano)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg, Marko Letonja

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nj0Lg9HvwrP3yu4h08cJwv8jK7KowJ0Wk


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Kaija Saariaho: From the Grammar of Dreams*

Anu Komsi (soprano), Piia Komsi (soprano), Riikka Rantanen (mezzo soprano), Petteri Salomaa (baritone)
Avanti! Chamber Orchestra, Hannu Lintu

Link to complete label-authorized recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k40SML8VfMGDsmqKFVluUti4jPf0ShGVM


----------



## Rogerx

Walton: Cello Concerto & Strauss: Don Quixote

Zuill Bailey (cello), North Carolina Symphony, Grant Llewellyn


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Schubert* (1797-1828):* Impromptus for piano*, D.935 (op.142, 1827, published 1829), as recorded in 1983 by Murray Perahia.

I've mentioned it before: the way Perahia masters mezzopiano and mezzoforte is unequalled, imho. He makes it all sound so natural...


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *Violin sonata op. 103b/2 in A* (1909), as recorded in 1999 by Ulf Wallin (violin) and Roland Pöntinen (piano).

Reger's works are often denounced as academic and unfathomable. But I find I quite like most of Reger's works. Strange though it may seem, every time a Reger piece comes along I somehow get the feeling that God is around. He had that 'divine spark' that Beethoven had discerned in Schubert. For me, Reger is the only true heir to Brahms, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Edward Elgar* (1857-1934): *Symphony no.1 in A-flat*, op.55 (1908), as recorded in 1992 by the BBC Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by George Hurst.

A monumental symphony, and one the key works of Elgar, I think. Excellent performance, highly rewarding.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works
part eleven for this afternoon.​_Le Livre du Saint-Sacrement_, a mammoth 18-part depiction of the Eucharist, is Messiaen's longest (and final, if we don't include as yet unpublished _Three Improvisations_) composition for organ. Messiaen's final piano work - a suite of six ornithological miniatures - serves as a welcome palate-cleanser, like having a bowl of unsweetened grapefruit half an hour after having consumed a large steak with mushroom sauce and thick-sliced chips (fries).

_Le Livre du Saint-Sacrement_ [_The Book of the Holy Sacrament_] -
eighteen pieces for organ (1984):









_Petites esquisses d'oiseaux_ [_Little Sketches of Birds_] -
six pieces for piano (1985):


----------



## Enthusiast

Floeddie said:


> *Brahms: Horn Trio Op. 40 - Violin Sonata Op. 78 - Fantasien Op. 116 (2008)*
> 
> Not bad, but not impressed. 2.5.


Oh dear. That CD is revelatory for me. I think I can remember not liking it that much on first hearing, though.


----------



## Enthusiast

Aah.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Masques, Mazurkas*

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet


----------



## Joe B

An easy way to start a Sunday morning. Nigel Short leading Tenebrae and the English Chamber Orchestra in music by Will Todd:


----------



## Georgieva

Bruckner - Symphony №8
Debussy - La Mer


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

CD 1


----------



## opus55

Beethoven: Violin Sonata, No. 9
Isabelle Faust | Alexander Melnikov









Handel: Fernando


----------



## Georgieva

Music says everything ...


----------



## Joe B

Leonidas Kavakos performing and leading the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra in Ludwig van Beethoven's "Violin Concerto Op. 61":


----------



## Rogerx

Christopher Park plays Schumann

Christopher Park (piano)

Schumann: Arabeske in C major, Op. 18
Schumann: Blumenstück, Op. 19
Schumann: Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op. 26
Schumann: Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, Op. 14 'Concerto Without Orchestra'
Schumann: Scherzo in F minor, Op. posth.


----------



## Art Rock

* 
Malcolm Arnold: English (two sets), Scottis, Cornish, Irish, and Welsh Dances (Queensland Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Perry, Naxos)*


I bought the acclaimed Chandos CD (Philharmonia, Thomson) of most of these works in the early nineties, but when I saw this Naxos CD that also included the Welsh dances in a thrift store some years ago, I could not resist. Glad I got this one as well.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
John Barbirolli: Wiener Philharmoniker (1966)

I love this whole cycle. Sadly just noticed a trumpet flub at towards the end of the finale; things like that are often hard to un-hear. On the quest for variety of interpretation of Brahms, I'm now turning to a very different cycle:









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Berliner Philharmoniker (1996)

Thirty years after Barbirolli. The string sound is much less full, so it's a less brilliant, arch-Romantic sound but allows perhaps for greater transparency and lets the winds come through nicely. Harnoncourt and Barbirolli were both cellists, actually. Next up (to complete the cycle):









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Claudio Abbado: Berliner Philharmoniker (1991)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Guido Cantelli: Philharmonia Orchestra (1955)


----------



## Vasks

_Henryk hearings_

*Gorecki - Totus Tuus, Op. 60 (Shaw/Telarc)
Gorecki - Already It Is Dusk, Op. 62 (Kronos Qrt/Nonesuch)
Gorecki - Good Night, Op. 63 (Upshaw/Nonesuch)*


----------



## Kiki

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
_Symphony No. 3_
*Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam / Vladimir Ashkenazy* • 1980 • Decca

Very clean, very sharp, mostly very Ashkenazy-like, except that he did pull the tempo a bit for effects but that's not serious. Very enjoyable overall.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)


Bror Magnus Tødenes (tenor)
Collegiûm Mûsicûm Bergen Choir, Edvard Grieg Kor, Royal Northern College of Music Chorus, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Bergen Philharmonic Youth Orchestra, Bergen Filharmoniske Orkester, Eikanger-Bjørsvik Band
Edward Gardner
Recorded: 21-24 May 2018
Recording Venue: Grieghallen, Bergen, Norway


----------



## Bourdon

Stravinsky


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*William Boyce* (1711-1779): *Coronation anthems: The King shall rejoice* (~1733), as recorded in 2001 by the Choir of New College Oxford & the Academy of Ancient Music, conducted by Edward Higginbottom. With Ryan Wigglesworth (organ). 

As we're in a royal transitional period anyway, might as well bring along some matching music...


----------



## Enthusiast

Stravinsky's Mass is one of my absolute favourites of his music. There is nothing quite like its austere beauty. The cantata is also a fine work. Les Noces (these two records mean I have listened to it three time since yesterday afternoon) is a very effective work. Weddings bring two families together which can often be less than peaceful, less than purely celebratory! 

This CD gives us all three pieces in excellent performances.










Bernstein's Les Noces is one I like a lot. I am less fond of his Mass, which seems not to reflect Stravinsky's idiom well and even to cheapen the work a little. Still, ...


----------



## senza sordino

Strauss Also Sprach Zarathustra, Till Eulenspiegel' Merry Pranks, Don Juan, Dance of the Seven Veils from Salome. HvK and Berlin









Mahler The Song of the Earth / Das Lied von der Erde with Maureen Forrester and Richard Lewis. Fritz Reiner and Chicago, recorded in 1959









Mahler Symphony #10, Simon Rattle conducts the Berlin Phil


----------



## Enthusiast

A short while back I played Beecham's recordings of Haydn's London symphonies, two each day. I'm now doing the same with the Colin Davis set. These are quite different but also very good. I played 93 and 94.


----------



## Philidor

Absolutely gorgeous. All fans of organ music - here's your playground. In particular No. 4 ...

*Thierry Escaich (born 1965)

Esquisse I "Tournoiement"
Esquisse II "Rituel"
Esquisse III "Variations sur un souvenir"
Esquisse IV "Le Cri de l'abîme"*

Thierry Escaich
Organ of the St.-Étienne-du-Mont church, Paris


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Bruch: Double Concerto for Clarinet, Viola and Orchestra / 8 Pieces for Clarinet, Viola and Piano


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart PC24











http://www.doremi.com/kolessa.html


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Art Rock

*Augusta Read Thomas: Aureole, Words Of The Sea, In My Sky At Twilight, Carillon Sky, Terpsichore's Dream, Silver Chants The Litanies (Various Ensembles and Conductors, Nimbus)*

A compilation CD to introduce the works of American composer and professor Augusta Read Thomas (1964) - a cheap download from years ago. Interesting stuff, from orchestral, to concertante, to chamber orchestra, to vocal. And the 'players' are impressive, including the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez and Oliver Knussen.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Hummel


----------



## jim prideaux

Dvorak-9th Symphony and the Symphonic Variations.

Macal and the LPO.

If I remember correctly Merl recommended this recording ages ago......if not, sorry Merl! (but it is very, very good nonetheless)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Richter* (1966): From *"Sleep"* (2015), as recorded by himself (on piano/organ), with Grace Davidson (soprano), Ben Russell (violin), Yuki Numata (violin), Celeb Burhans (viola), Clarice Jensen (cello), and Brian Show (cello).

A one-hour (1 CD) summary of his 8+ hour music experiment called "Sleep", designed to put the listener to sleep and offer brainwave guidance throughout the night. As Richter himself put it: "For me, 'Sleep' is an attempt to see how the space when our conscious mind is on holiday can be a place for music to live."
For some, it may be somewhat on the border of what is still classical music...


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Sergei Prokofiev*

Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64, Ballet Suites No. 1 & 2

*The Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*

Suite 2 is not complete, but this is fantastic, nevertheless.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1982)


----------



## jim prideaux

Venzago and the Tapiola Sinfonietta

Brahms-The Serenades.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Olivier Messiaen - various works part
twelve of twelve for the rest of today.​
Compared to the series of gargantuan offerings which came before, this is akin to Messiaen streamlining. The longest work from the final period, the eleven-part _Éclairs sur l'au-delà…_, is characteristically kaleidoscopic but even this exudes a palpable sense of economy when set against the likes of _Des Canyons aux étoiles…_ or _La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ_. One regret: Messiaen's health giving out before he could complete the quadruple concerto - he had allegedly intended to write a fugal fifth movement to round the work off, but sadly it wasn't to be...

Thank you, Olivier - until sometime next year, when we do this all over again...

_Un vitrail et des oiseaux_ [_A Stained-Glass Window and Birds_] for
piano, winds, brass and percussion (1986):









_La Ville d'En-haut_ [_The City on High_] for piano, winds, brass and
percussion (1987):









_Éclairs sur l'au-delà…_ [_Lightning Flashes over the Beyond…_]
- eleven pieces for orchestra (1987-91):









_Un Sourire_ [_A Smile_] for orchestra (1989):
_Concert à quatre_ for piano, cello, flute, oboe and orchestra ***
(1990-92 inc.):









(*** incorporates an orchestral transcription of the
_Vocalise-Étude_ for voice and piano from 1935)​


----------



## MartinDB

Not much time to listen this weekend, but squeezed in Martinu's 5th symphony, which I really like.


----------



## Chilham

Rachmaninov: All-Night Vigil
Risto Joost, MDR Rundfunkchor


----------



## sAmUiLc

In my mind, Freire is the greatest pianistic raw talent ever (only during the era of audio recording, so someone like Liszt doesn't apply), perhaps only Josef Hofmann equals him. Unfortunately when he was young, he didn't like to make recordings. The ones available during those times are mostly live ones, probably never intended as recording projects. By the time he belatedly started recording seriously he had lost his mojo, so he is just a shell to his sublime former self. All the more reason, these recordings are invaluable documents to his incredible talent.


----------



## Floeddie

*Claude Debussy: Complete Orchestral Works CD-02*


I went for the familiar, and yes, this is an excellent recording of some of my long time favorites. 4.5 of 5.0 stars scaled 0.0 - 5.0 in 0.25 increments.


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 36
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1974)









Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 7* in E major
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1975)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Debussy, Images, Book II


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..








Classical Net Review - Saint-Saëns - Le Carnaval des animaux, etc.


The Classical Net web site offers a comprehensive collection of information and news on classical music subjects including articles and CD reviews, composers and their music, the basic repertoire, recommended recordings and a CD buying guide. The site now features over 9000 files of information...



www.classical.net


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Elina Garanca - Sol y Vida

Songs from Southern Europe and Latin America, several of which I heard for the first time in "The 3 tenors" concert recordings and liked ever since.


----------



## prlj

*Méhul Symphony No. 1 Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin/Forck*

Really enjoying this whole album, but the Méhul is a nice surprise...


----------



## senza sordino

Mozart Sinfonia Concertante (violin and viola), and Concertone (two violins). Recorded in 1991









Mozart Symphonies 40 and 41. Neville Marriner and the ASMF. Recorded in June 1970 and December 1978 respectively.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Henselt PC









I listened to it just two days ago, but am listening again. I have 3 recordings of it: Michael Ponti, Marc-André Hamelin and this one, Raymond Lewenthal. All three pianists are known for their super-virtuososity. But Lewenthal wins hands down in this case (as most other cases). When the movie 'Shine' came out there was a talk that Rachmaninov 3rd was the most difficult piano concerto. No way, Rocky is a pleasant walk in the park on a breezy night in comparison to Henselt's. I am not sure which pianists currently would dare to play in a concert or record it? Even if some could, they might think the effort is not worth it.


----------



## agoukass

CPE Bach: Flute Concertos

Jean Pierre Rampal 
Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra / Janos Rolla


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Popov, Mosolov, Zhivotov, Myaskovsky: Music the First October Years

Nelli Lee


----------



## agoukass

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major, K. 488
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, Op. 15 

Helen Huang
New York Philharmonic / Kurt Masur


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Cello Concerto 
Jacqueline du Pré (cello)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Kiki

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
_Symphony No. 3_
*Sydney Symphony Orchestra / Vladimir Ashkenazy* • 2007 Live • Exton

A bit warmer and a bit faster than Ashkenazy's earlier, excellent Concertgebouw account and I like this a bit more.


----------



## tortkis

John Field (1782-1837): Piano Concerto No. 4 in E-flat major, H.28 - Míċeál O'Rourke, London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert









Pleasant listen, reminding me of Mozart's great concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

Symphonic Psalms and Prayers

Bernstein • Schoenberg • Stravinsky • Zemlinsky

David Allsopp (countertenor)

Tenebrae, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Nigel Short


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Fauré & Franck: Violin Sonatas


----------



## Rogerx

A Tribute to Encores

Andreas Brantelid (cello) & Bengt Forsberg (piano)


Aulin, Tor (1866–1914)
Davidov, Karl Yulyevich (1838–89)
Debussy, Claude Achille (1862-1918)
Fauré, Gabriel Urbain (1845-1924)
Granados, Enrique (1867-1916)
Kreisler, Fritz (1875–1962)
Moszkowski, Moritz (1854–1925)
Paradis, Maria Theresia von (1759–1824)
Popper, David (1843–1913)
Sarasate, Pablo de (1844–1908)
Sibelius, Jean (1865-1957)


----------



## Philidor

You know ... there was one cantata left from yesterday.

*J. S. Bach: "Ihr, die ihr euch von Christo nennet" BWV 164*

Gerlinde Sämann, Petra Noskaiová, Jan Kobow, Dominik Wörner
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schumann


----------



## Chilham

Ives: Piano Sonata No. 2 "Concord, Mass 1840-1860"
Pierre-Laurent Aimard









Ives: Symphony No. 4
Gustavo Dudamel, Los Angeles Philharmonic, Los Angeles Master Chorale & Marta Gardolińska

Ives: Symphony No. 2
Gustavo Dudamel, Los Angeles Philharmonic









Ives: Three Places in New England
Michael Tilson Thomas, San Francisco Symphony

Ives: The Unanswered Question
Michael Tilson Thomas, San Francisco Symphony, Glenn Fischthal


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, Don Giovanni, Arnold Östman. Positively surprised by this performance.


----------



## Art Rock

Dmitry Shostakovich: String Quartets (complete) Volume 1 (Eder Quartet, Naxos)

For my early morning string quartet routine I will turn this week to my favourite cycle. This was not planned, as I have listened to two renditions of the complete Shosty cycle already the past few months (Borodin on Decca, Rubio on Brilliant). But as the third quartet is the string quartet of the week in the dedicated thread, and I have another complete cycle (Eder on Naxos) that I have not listened to for a few years, here we are. Today volume 1, String Quartets No. 4, No. 6 and No. 7.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Forgot how delightful Hummel's music is. Need to spend more time with him.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Tchaikovsky - Symphonies 4 and 5
Rosbaud/SWR SO
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey









Zemlinsky - Lyric Symphony, Orchestral Songs Op 20, Psalm 83
Chailly/Concertgebouw; Hagegard, Marc, White









Gade - Symphonies 3 and 4
Jarvi/Stockholm Sinfonietta









Skalkottas - 36 Greek Dances
Christodoulou/BBC SO
CD 1









Schubert - Piano Sonatas 5, 6 and 7
Kempff


----------



## sAmUiLc

VC


----------



## Georgieva

*Alexander Zemlinsky (1871-1942)*

Lyrische Symphonie
Eine Florentinische Tragödie 
Psalms 13


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Mikhail Glinka* (1804-1857):* A life for the Tsar* (suite, 1836), as recorded in 2000 by the Armenian Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Loris Tjeknavorian.

Sometimes called 'the fountainhead of Russian romantic classical music', Glinka inspired many of his more famous 'descendants'.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Der Freischütz


Helen Donath (soprano), Wolfgang Brendel (baritone), Hermann Sapell (baritone), Kurt Moll (bass), Hildegard Behrens (soprano), Rolf Boysen (speaker), Rolf Boysen (narrator), Theodor Nicolai (speaker), René Kollo (tenor), Raimund Grumbach (bass), Renate Freyer (soprano), Peter Meven (bass), Adelheid Schiller (soprano), Irmgard Lampart (soprano), Erika Ruggeberg (soprano)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik
Recorded: 1979-11-05
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal, Munich


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with Zemlinsky 
*Der Traumgörge /* Keubler, Racette, S. Anthony, Martinez, A. Schmidt, M. Volle, Kölner Philharmoniker, Conlon


----------



## Art Rock

*Michael Tippett: Vocal works (Various Performers, Decca, 4 CD's)*

Playing the fourth CD, the opera The Knot Garden (Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Colin Davis, Raimund Herincx, Yvonne Minton, Jill Gomez, Josephine Barstow, Thomas Carey, Robert Tear, Thomas Hemsley).


----------



## Montarsolo

Rogerx said:


> Weber: Der Freischütz
> 
> 
> Helen Donath (soprano), Wolfgang Brendel (baritone), Hermann Sapell (baritone), Kurt Moll (bass), Hildegard Behrens (soprano), Rolf Boysen (speaker), Rolf Boysen (narrator), Theodor Nicolai (speaker), René Kollo (tenor), Raimund Grumbach (bass), Renate Freyer (soprano), Peter Meven (bass), Adelheid Schiller (soprano), Irmgard Lampart (soprano), Erika Ruggeberg (soprano)
> Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks
> Rafael Kubelik
> Recorded: 1979-11-05
> Recording Venue: Herkulessaal, Munich


 I don't know this recording. Based on the names, that should be a good recording.


----------



## Kiki

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
_Symphony No. 3_
*Philharmonia Orchestra / Vladimir Ashkenazy* • 2016 Live • Signum

A bit more refined and a bit more purposeful than Ashkenazy's earlier Concertgebouw/Sydney accounts. And a great dynamic range as well. I like this a bit more.


----------



## Rogerx

Montarsolo said:


> I don't know this recording. Based on the names, that should be a good recording.


It is, a good decent cast, , highly recommended .


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Cello Concerto, The Water Goblin & Carnival Overture

Torleif Thedéen (cello)

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Anton Rubinstein* (1829-1894): *Piano sonata no.2 in C minor*, op.20 (1854), as recorded in 1999 by Han Chen, piano.

From Wikipedia: "As a pianist, Rubinstein ranks among the great 19th-century keyboard virtuosos. He became most famous for his series of historical recitals—seven enormous, consecutive concerts covering the history of piano music. Rubinstein played this series throughout Russia and Eastern Europe and in the United States when he toured there."


----------



## HerbertNorman

The weekly quartet: Dmitri Shostakovich - String Quartet no. 3 op. 73 in F major played by the Borodin Quartet
I absolutely love this string quartet , it has so much in it to discover ...


----------



## Montarsolo

Vaughan Williams conducted bij Marriner. A prelude to getting to know his symphonies.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Cello Concertos

Heinrich Schiff (cello)

Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Iona Brown


----------



## Rogerx

Bacarisse: Concertos

Juan Carlos Garvayo (piano), Cecilia Bercovich (violin), José Miguel Gómez (cello)

Orquesta Filarmónica de Málaga, José Luis Estellés


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alphons Diepenbrock* (1862-1921): *Marsyas suite* (1910), as recorded in 2015 by the Bamberger Symphoniker, conducted by Antony Hermus.

Late romantic tone poems by Diepenbrock, who never wanted any formal training on composition techniques.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler, Des knaben Wunderhorn, Haitink


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

Sweelinck


----------



## Rogerx

Martinu: Symphony No. 1 & Double Concerto

Jaroslav Saroun (piano), Václav Mazacek (timpani)

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jirí Belohlavek


----------



## Art Rock

*Mikis Theodorakis: Suite No. 1 for Piano and Orchestra, Piano Concerto (Orchestre Symphonique de RTL, Cyprien Katsaris, Mikis Theodorakis, Piano21)
*
Two more classical compositions by this Greek composer, probably best known for movie scores like Zorba the Greek. The suite has interesting moments but does not fully convince me. The piano concerto sounds far better to my ears.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Franz Schubert - various secular choral works scattered 
throughout the morning and afternoon.​
According to a reference book of mine which contains a fairly up-to-date index of Schubert's known output there appear to be around 30 secular part-songs and other choruses omitted from the below set. As Wolfgang Sawallisch recorded all bar a handful of Schubert's sacred works which amounted to seven discs I wouldn't know why he didn't go the same distance with their profane cousins, but happily this 4-disc set does contain the lion's share of what is by and large one of the more shadowy corners of Schubert's oeuvre. For the record, a more comprehensive survey of Schubert's secular choruses and part-songs was issued by Teldec on a 7-disc set, since re-released by Warners (albeit without the former's texts and translations).

This time I will be breaking my usual habit by playing the contents as they are sequenced rather than chronologically. There are 85 works here, most of them rather short, so playing them based on when they were composed would be far too much hassle to organise!

Also, you must excuse me for not offering a track listing as that would also take too much time, not to mention making the post inordinately long. However, here are a few which I consider to be among the highlights of the set:

_Gesang der Geister über den Wassern_ [_Song of the Spirits over the Waters_] 
for eight-voice male choir, two violas, two cellos and double bass D714 
[Text: Johann Wolfgang van Goethe] (1820-21):

_Gott in der Natur_ [_God in Nature_] for female choir and piano D757 [Text: 
Johann Wilhelm Ludwig Gleim/Ewald Christian von Kleist] (1822):

_Coronach_ for female choir and piano D836 [Text: Sir 
Walter Scott, transl. by Adam Storck] (1825):

_Ständchen _[_Serenade_] for alto, four-voice male choir
and piano D920 [Text: Franz Grillparzer] (1827):

_Mirjams Siegesgesang_ [_Miriam's Song of Triumph_] for soprano,
mixed choir and piano D942 [Text: Franz Grillparzer] (1828):


----------



## Georgieva

Monday special:

*Telemann: Germanicus*
Olivia Stahn (Claudia), Elisabeth Scholl (Agrippina), Matthias Rexroth (Florus/ Lucius), Albrecht Sack (Segestes), Henryk Böhm (Germanicus), Tobias Bernd (Arminius), Friedrich Praetorius (Caligula), Dieter Bellmann (Speaker)

Sächsisches Barockorchester, Gotthold Schwarz


----------



## Enthusiast

John Wilson has a knack for producing great albums. It helps that his orchestra is so good and, of course, that he is such a good conductor. This Ravel programme is excellent.


----------



## Bourdon

*Sweelinck*

Just purchased a recording with this choir and organ, this live registration is a preparation (CD) and also a commemoration of the Sweelinck year


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - The Symphonies

Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Eramire156

*Peter Tschaikowsky
Symphony no.5
Symphony no.6











Herbert von Karajan 
Berlin Philharmoniker*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Leo Ornstein *(1895-2002): *Cossack impressions*, op.14 (1921), as recorded in 2012 by Arsentiy Kharitonov.

Enjoyable early works by this American composer who lived to be no less than 106 years old. I think this record still stands.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*George Enescu: Violin Concerto; Phantasy For Piano & Orchestra*

Carolin Widmann (violin), Luiza Borac (piano), NDR Radiophilharmonie, Peter Ruzicka

Link to complete label authorized release -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nNvCqJZ8gsGjUjP-FIxwngDxDjIE_wWWA


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Pierre Boulez: Anthemes 1 & 2, Dialogue de l'Ombre Double*

Carolin Widmann (violin), Jorg Widmann (clarinet), SWR Experimentalstudio

Link to complete label authorized release -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Floeddie

Haydn, Franz Joseph: The Symphonies

Symphony No.6
Symphony No.44


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Complete Songs Volume 3 (Ilya Levinsky, Semion Skigin, Conifer)*

The third of five CD's. Tenor Ilya Levinsky is great in these, like the soloists in volumes 1 and 2. Top notch series.


----------



## Montarsolo

Because of my good experiences with Ostmans Don Giovanni, I am now listening to (a part of) his Zauberflote.


----------



## prlj

*Messiaen Quatour pour la Fin du Temps 
Astrand/Teyssier/Thomsen/Salo*


----------



## Vasks

*Thomas Pitfield - Concert Overture (Sutherland/ASV)
Armstrong Gibbs - Symphony #1 (Penny/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't have enough Lully. I do have a fair bit of Veronique Gens but I will always have room for more. Great CD.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Buxtehude, Cantatas

This is the best recording of Buxtehude cantatas I've encountered. The download of this is on sale at Presto for $7.


----------



## SanAntone

Although I never paid much attention to Peter Maxwell Davies prior to this year, I have been getting to know his music over the last few months. I have come to believe that he was a major composer of the 20th century, and among the greatest that England has produced.


----------



## Rogerx

Sol Gabetta - Schumann

Sol Gabetta (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini



Schumann: Adagio and Allegro in A flat major, Op. 70
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

Huit Préludes

Stravinsky 

Pétrouchka


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Joseph Haydn* (1732-1809): *Die Jahreszeiten* (*The Seasons*, 1801), as recorded in 1990 by the Süddeutsches madrigalchor; orchester der Ludwigsburger Schlossfestspiele, conducted by Wolfgang Gönnenwein.

Haydn's oratorios apparently never got out of fashion, and neither are they nowadays.


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with the Davis London symphonies: numbers 95 and 96.


----------



## Rogerx

Spem in alium - Vidi aquam

Tallis - MacMillan

ORA Singers, Suzi Digby 


Byrd: Domine Salva Nos
Byrd: Fac cum servo tuo
Ferrabosco, A I: Decantabat populus Israel
Ferrabosco, A I: I in Monte Oliveti
Ferrabosco, A I: I Judica Me, Domine
Gerarde: O Souverian Pasteur
Gerarde: Tua Est Potentia
MacMillan: The Forty-Part Motet: Vidi aquam
Tallis: Derelinquat impius
Tallis: In ieiunio et fletu
Tallis: Spem in alium
Wilder, P: Pater noster
Wilder, P: Vidi civitatem


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

CD 2


----------



## Baxi

Throughout the day I enjoy this nice recordings ...










*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Die Zauberflöte
Moll/ Schreier/ Moser/ Rothenberger/ Berry 
Chor der Bayerischen Staatsoper München
Orchester der Bayerischen Staatsoper München
Wolfgang Sawallisch
(8 - 16 August 1972, Bürgerbräu München)












Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Don Giovanni
Allen/ Sweet/ Araiza/ Mattila
Ambrosian Opera Chorus
Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner
(7/1990, Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Randall Thompson: Requiem (Philadelphia Singers, David Hayes, Naxos)*

Randall Thompson (1899 - 1984) was an American composer, particularly noted for his choral works. This Requiem from 1958 is often hailed as his masterpiece, and gets a fine rendition in Naxos' American Classics series. In a blind hearing test, I would probably have guessed English rather than American for some reason, but it is an interesting piece.


----------



## Philidor

In the town where I live there is a wine festival - today and the 10 days before ... liver training. - Obedient to the genius loci:

*Robert Schumann: Symphony No. 3 E-flat major op. 97 ("Rhenish")*

WDR Symphony Orchestra Cologne
Heinz Holliger


----------



## sAmUiLc

When this studio M9 was released it garnered uniformly favorable response initially. Then soon the famous live version came out, and it was a death sentence to it. Everyone clamored for the new one. Listening to it again reveals a marvelous performance in its own right. The sound is actually better than the live one (either the initial release or the later Karajan Gold remaster which to my ears sounds artificial). As bonus it has always-wonderful Christa Ludwig's song cycles.


----------



## Philidor

Currently streaming in ... the Quartet of the Last Week ...

*Gloria Coates: String Quartet No. 9 (2007)*

Kreutzer Quartet










... simply a great piece.


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Schubert* (1797-1828): *Symphony no.8 in B minor*, D.759 ("Unfinished", 1822), as recorded in 1975 by the Royal Concertgebouw orchestra, conducted by Bernard Haitink.

I've heard great renditions of this fabulous symphony, but to this day none beat the 1975 performance by Bernard Haitink with the Concertgebouw orchestra imho... The "Rosamunde" recording on the same CD I also find very enjoyable.


----------



## Enthusiast

Hans Abrahamsen's Schnee. Attractive, contemporary, easy ...


----------



## agoukass

Johann David Heinichen: Dresden Concertos 

Musica Antiqua Koln / Reinhard Goebel


----------



## eljr

SEASONS is my new solo piano EP, recorded in Saffron Walden, England and at home in New York City. All four tracks are quiet reflections on each season, and memories from growing up in Norway.

Label: Decca Classics
Released: 2020


----------



## eljr

*TUVAYHUN — Beatitudes for a Wounded World*

Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Cecilie Koch, Ruth Potter, Rakel Daling Waagø, Andrea Charlotte Norli Eidsvåg, Mohammed Al-Majzoub, Vår Christine Sollien Skar, Mathilde Lundbæk Davis, Ingrid Solheim Grove, Kirsti Huke, Hans Fredrik Jacobsen, Maria Cordelia Skagen, Christine Unsgaard, Hans-Kristian...

*Release Date:* 26th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* 2L-171-stereo
*Label:* 2L
*Length:* 79 minutes


----------



## eljr

*LSO at the Movies*

Tim Hugh (cello), Timothy Jones, Barry Tuckwell (horn), Twyla Robinson, Karen Cargill (mezzo-soprano), John Mac Master, Gerald Finley (bass-baritone), Tenebrae Choir, Simon Halsey
London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Sir Colin Davis, Barry Wordsworth, Jaime Martín, Bernard Haitink,...

*Release Date:* 5th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* LSO5112D
*Label:* LSO Live
*Length:* 94 minutes


----------



## Malx

Earlier - CD 4 from the Antonini Haydn box.
*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 60, 70 & 12 + Cimarosa, Il Maestro Di Cappella - Riccardo Novaro (baritone), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini.








*


----------



## eljr

*Symphonic Suite “Princess Mononoke”2021*

New Japan Philharmonic World Dream Orchestra (orchestra/member)

*Release Date:* 20th Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4805647
*Label:* Decca
*Length:* 45 minutes


----------



## Dimace

Schumanns Piano Concerto is quite beloved to me. It hasn't the greatness of Fantasy in C (for me the best work of Robert) but it is very interesting and technically challenging. Wilhelm is Wilhelm... No weak points with every composer, always top performances. Certainly, a VERY great 20th century interpreter. This London Classics CD (Decca) is coming here in its Japan Issue without major sound differences with the original LP. Everything is OK and this issue has also a greater collectability than the original LP (and the CD reissue) Not a bad piece of music for your musical library, my dear friends. 3,5 / 5.


----------



## Malx

Now,
8 of the 14 Strathclyde Motets:
*MacMillan, Strathclyde Motets - Robert Farley (trumpet), The Sixteen, Harry Christophers.








*


----------



## Philidor

The Quartet of the Current Week ...

*Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 F major op. 73 (1946)*

Hagen Quartet










Maybe it is not exactly the kind of music you would enjoy while relaxing at some summer evening. However, the quartet was written shortly after Shostakovich's Symphony No. 9 was censored ... Anyway, it is a multi-layered work, where it might be that things are not meant the way they appear at first glance ...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*The Menuhin Century - The Complete Recordings with Hephzibah Menuhin*

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 10 in G major, Op. 96

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 12


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> The Quartet of the Current Week ...
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 F major op. 73 (1946)*
> 
> Hagen Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it is not exactly the kind of music you would enjoy while relaxing at some summer evening. However, the quartet was written shortly after Shostakovich's Symphony No. 9 was censored ... Anyway, it is a multi-layered work, where it might be that things are not meant the way they appear at first glance ...


you have a PM


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Northern Lights*

Choral Works by Ola Gjeilo
Phoenix Chorale, Charles Bruffy

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l_w7UGDeuzUCUjqwLyxVyqkeCa2tW4_iU


----------



## Art Rock

*Jukka Tiensuu: Nemo, Clarinet Concerto 'Puro', Accordion Concerto 'Spiriti' (Avanti!, Susanna Mälkki, Kari Kriikku, Mikko Luama, Alba)*

Jukka Tiensuu (1948) is a Finnish contemporary classical composer, harpsichordist, pianist and conductor. I had never heard of him, but for my unusual concertos fetish, an accordion concerto clinched the deal. And I'm glad I got this CD. Nemo (1997) is for ensemble and electronics; it sounds thoroughly modern and very enjoyable. The clarinet concerto 'Puro' (1989) is in a similar style and has a similar effect on me. Finally we have Spiriti (2005), a rare accordion concerto, which is also a beauty. Another amazing contemporary Finnish composer.


----------



## eljr

*Lys*

Jonathan Stockhammer Mari Samuelsen Scoring Berlin


> Inspired by light in all its forms, Samuelsen’s latest album features 14 works by female composers, from Hildegard of Bingen to Beyoncé. All are new commissions or arrangements, ambient and glowing,... — BBC Music Magazine, October 2022, 3 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 20th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4862096
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 51 minutes


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I'm enjoying some Scriabin this morning, beginning with Op.27.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Art Rock said:


> *Jukka Tiensuu: Nemo, Clarinet Concerto 'Puro', Accordion Concerto 'Spiriti' (Avanti!, Susanna Mälkki, Kari Kriikku, Mikko Luama, Alba)*
> 
> Jukka Tiensuu (1948) is a Finnish contemporary classical composer, harpsichordist, pianist and conductor. I had never heard of him, but for my unusual concertos fetish, an accordion concerto clinched the deal. And I'm glad I got this CD. Nemo (1997) is for ensemble and electronics; it sounds thoroughly modern and very enjoyable. The clarinet concerto 'Puro' (1989) is in a similar style and has a similar effect on me. Finally we have Spiriti (2005), a rare accordion concerto, which is also a beauty. Another amazing contemporary Finnish composer.


Have you heard this? It's full of jaw dropping performances!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part
one for the rest of today.

_En visa_ [_A Song_] - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: 'Baeckman' ***] (1888):
_Serenade_ - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1888):
_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - song for voice and piano
(first setting) WoO [Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1889):
_Likhet_ [_Alikeness_] - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1890):
_Seven Songs_ for voice and piano op.13 [Texts: 
Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1890-91):

(*** nothing known about author of the text - perhaps an unknown
friend, or maybe even a pseudonym for Sibelius himself?)









_Kullervo_ - symphonic suite for soprano, baritone, male choir and orchestra op.7
[Text: Finnish legend from _Kalevala_] (1891-92):

with Eeva-Lilsa Saarinen (mez.), Jorma Hynninen (bar.), State Academic
Male Choir of the Estonian S.S.R., Helsinki University Male Choir and
the Helsinki PO/Paavo Berglund









_En Saga_ [_A Fairy Tale_] - tone poem for orchestra op.9 (1892 - rev. 1902):


----------



## Chilham

Ives: String Quartet No. 2
Schumann Quartett


----------



## Eramire156

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Symphony no.1 in F major 










William Steinberg 
Pittsburg Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*

Knappertsbusch with the Berlin Phil. 

Jed Distler with ClassicsToday trashes this recording as too slow. I don't know; maybe it's postprandial gemütlichkeit, but it sounds good to me.


----------



## Chilham

Rachmaninov: Fourteen Songs Op. 34
Ian Burnside with Daniil Shtoda, Justina Gringyte, Ekaterina Siurina, Andrei Bondarenko, Rodion Pogossov, Alexander Vinogradov, Evelina Dobračeva


----------



## eljr




----------



## villefinn

I like


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Elliot Carter, Triple Duo*

Pierre Boulez with the New Juilliard Ensemble.

This is a download, maybe from a live performance. I haven't cared much for Carter in the past, but maybe it was because I was listening to the wrong ensemble, because this is dynamite.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Britten, The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra*

This recording sounds like Stokowski. I don't know exactly what that means, but it does.


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


> SEASONS is my new solo piano EP, recorded in Saffron Walden, England and at home in New York City. All four tracks are quiet reflections on each season, and memories from growing up in Norway.
> 
> Label: Decca Classics
> Released: 2020


I'm listening on Spotify. This is quite lovely, both the pieces and the playing. It's also something my wife and I can listen to together, which is great. I'm heading to Amazon to download it.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Charles Villiers Stanford* (1852-1924): *Requiem*, op.63 (1896), as recorded in 1994 by the RTÉ Philharmonic choir & RTÉ National symphony orchestra, conducted by Adrian Leaper.

This Requiem comes across like fine wine that barely ages. Is this really still the only commercially available recording of this piece? Remarkable.


----------



## eljr

*Theofanidis: Creation/Creator*

Jessica Rivera (soprano), Kelley O'Connor (mezzo-soprano), Thomas Cooley (tenor), Evan Boyer (bass), Shannon Eubanks (vocals), Steven Cole (vocals)
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra Chorus, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Spano

*Release Date:* 11th Sep 2015
*Catalogue No:* ASO1006
*Label:* ASO Media
*Length:* 73 minutes


----------



## SanAntone

*MOZART | Die Entführung aus dem Serail*
William Christie, Les Arts Florissants
Christine Schafer, Ian Bostridge, Patricia Petibon, Iain Paton, Alan Ewing, Jurg Löw, Hiro Kurosaki


----------



## Merl

More Suk from this very enjoyable set. A fine SQ1.


----------



## agoukass

Purcell: Consort Music for Strings and Harpsichord

Leonhardt Consort / Gustav Leonhardt


----------



## sAmUiLc

Side note: Navarra was an accomplished boxer in his youth.


----------



## 13hm13

Rimsky-Korsakov , Scottish National Orchestra & Neeme Järvi – Suites


----------



## sAmUiLc

D958


----------



## littlejohnuk1

After a long day - cleaning house, plumbers, work and commute home this is just the ticket.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## prlj

*Mozart PC #23 Uchida/ECO/Tate*


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Stravinsky: The Soldier's Tale Suite, Octet & Les Noces


----------



## prlj

Continuing the Mozart theme...

*Mozart PC #24 Gould/CBC/Susskind*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Felix Mendelssohn*

String Symphonies Nos. 8, 9, and 10

*Orpheus Chamber Orchestra










Igor Stravinsky*

Petrushka, Burlesque in four scenes

*The Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*

Both are fantastic!


----------



## senza sordino

Schumann Piano Quartet in Eb major and Piano Quintet in Eb major. Both were written in 1842. Disk one of three, released last year.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphonies Nos. 1, 3, 4*
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Chamber Orchestra of Europe (1990)

My thoughts on Harnoncourt's _Eroica_ are in the thread dedicated to Harnoncourt's cycle (link). The thinner string sound and relatively fast tempi are the first things that I notice. It's a set I'm enjoying so far. I like Harnoncourt a lot, with the historically-informed approach/philosophy but (mostly) modern instruments in the orchestra for both this cycle and his Brahms cycle. Most Teldec recordings I've encountered are really good, now that I come to think of it. Also listened to Harnoncourt's 1984 recording of Mozart's 39th symphony, KV 543 this afternoon with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra.


----------



## jambo

Haydn's 88th symphony is my favourite of his symphonies and this was an enjoyable performance, though I think I still prefer Dorati, Fischer and especially Bernstein.

*Haydn: *Symphony No. 88 in G major, Hob. I/88
*Haydn: *Symphony No. 100 in G major, Hob. I/100, "Military"

Bruno Walter
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
1961


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 & 18 for Piano and Orchestra

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## abrygida

F.Chopin - Prelude No.20 in C minor (Op.28)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Orchestral Suites Nos. 2-4, BMV 1067-1069

*The English Concert
Trevor Pinnock*


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Piano Concerto 78 - Clara Schumann

Piano Concerto & works by Hiller, Herz & Kalkbrenner

Howard Shelley (piano & conductor)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra


----------



## 13hm13

Domenico Scarlatti, Clara Haskil – 11 Sonatas
Label: Westminster – WL 5072


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Christus am Ölberge, Elegischer Gesang

Hanna-Leena Haapamäki, Jussi Myllys, Niklas Spångberg

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Art Rock

*Dmitry Shostakovich: String Quartets (complete) Volume 2 (Eder Quartet, Naxos)*

For my early morning string quartet routine I will turn this week to my favourite cycle. This was not planned, as I have listened to two renditions of the complete Shosty cycle already the past few months (Borodin on Decca, Rubio on Brilliant). But as the third quartet is the string quartet of the week in the dedicated thread, and I have another complete cycle (Eder on Naxos) that I have not listened to for a few years, here we are. Today volume 2, String Quartets No.1, No. 8 and No. 9.


----------



## Philidor

The Armida Quartet just finished his Mozart cycle. I take the opportunity and get back to some beloved habit.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 1 G major KV 80 ("Lodi")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## agoukass

Chabrier: Piano Music

Jean Casadesus


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart *(1756-1791):* Clarinet Quintet in A*, KV.581 (1789), as recorded in 1985 by Thea King (basset clarinet) with the Gabrieli String Quartet.

From the Wikipedia page about this Quintet: It remains to this day one of the most admired of the composer's works. The quintet is sometimes referred to as the Stadler Quintet; Mozart so described it in a letter of April 1790. Mozart also wrote a trio for clarinet, viola and piano for Stadler, the so-called Kegelstatt Trio, in 1786. [...] There are a number of similarities between this quintet and Mozart's Clarinet Concerto. Both are in the key of A major and were written for the same soloist, Anton Stadler. Both pieces are written for the basset clarinet, which has an extended lower range. Also, the first theme of the first movement of each piece begins with a falling minor third. Both the second movements are in the same key (D major) and have similar characters and many similar phrases, although they have different tempo markings.


----------



## Philidor

One more piece as it is so great.

*Max Reger: Fantasie über den Choral "Halleluja! Gott zu loben, bleibet meine Seelenfreud" op. 52 No. 3*

Balázs Szabó
Organ by Theodor Kuhn in St. Anton, Zurich (CH) (III/55 plus remote section)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Heinrich Schütz* (1585-1672): *Psalm 119* ("*Opus ultimum*",. 1671), as recorded in 2007 by the Collegium Vocale Gent and the Concerto Palatino, conducted by Philippe Herreweghe.

This is by far my favorite Schütz disc. I see this as the soul confession of a mature composer at the height of his powers. It's also a sort of final "farewell" greeting. Excellent performance, great sound quality.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mozart - Piano Concertos 9 and 17
Rosbaud/SWR SO; Bergmann, Anda, piano
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey









Suk - Summer Tale, Fantastic Scherzo
Mackerras/Czech Phil









Schnittke - Violin Concertos 1 and 2
Eschenbach/NDR SO; Kremer, violin









Hovhaness - Symphonies 1 and 50
Schwarz/Seattle









Glazunov - Suite in C for SQ, String Quintet
Utrecht SQ


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

*Zemlinsky:* Sinfonietta, Op. 23, 6 Songs, Op. 13 & Der König Kandaules, Op. 26 (Excerpts)
Petra Lang, Siegfried Lorenz, ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra & Susanna Mälkki, Gerd Albrecht


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*William Mathias* (1934-1992):* The Doctrine of Wisdom*, for choir and organ (1990), as recorded in 1999 by the Westminster Cathedral Choir & the City of London Sinfonia; conducted by James O'Donnell. With Andrew Reid (organ).

Very intimate choral music. Good performance and sound quality.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seasons, Hob.XXI:3

Heather Harper (soprano), Ryland Davis (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (bass)

BBC Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, Colin Davis


----------



## Kiki

*Antonio Vivaldi*
_Le quattro stagioni _
*Fabio Biondi / Europa Galante* • 2000 • Erato

This is new to me, and it blows me away immediately.

I have already got Biondi's earlier 1991 recording on Opus and I like it a lot, but it is not something that would make me say wow.

Therefore all those raving talks that I read on the web about Biondi's _Four Seasons _have made me wonder what all the fuss is about. Now I know. Wow! Like the statesman-like Carmignola or the sensual Alessandrini, this gritty and passionate Biondi has also won me over.


----------



## Montarsolo

Goodmorning, weekly stringquartet


----------



## Baxi

Last night ...








*Benjamin Britten
Peter Grimes
Rolfe Johnson/ Lott/ Allen
Chorus & Orchestra of the Royal Opera House Covent Garden
Bernard Haitink
(6/1992, Watford Town Hall, London)*


This morning ...








*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Sinfonia concertante, KV 364 • Symphonie No. 40, KV 550
Frank Peter Zimmermann/ Tabea Zimmermann
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart
Ganluigi Gelmetti
(29 May - 01 June 1990, Sendesaal der alten Villa Berg, Stuttgart)*


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Chopin - Piano Concerto 1


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Anton Bruckner* (1824-1896): *Christus factus est pro nobis. Graduale* (~1884), as recorded in the late sixties by the Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin, conducted by Eugen Jochum.

The album cover illustrates the gist of this music well: solid, gothic, at times thundering. 100% Bruckner. For me, this remains the benchmark recording of these works.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Marin Marais - Jordi Savall, Christophe Coin, Ton Koopman, Hopkinson Smith - Pièces A Deux Violes Du Premier Livre 1686


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1989 CD release of "Pièces A Deux Violes Du Premier Livre 1686" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Chilham

Ravel: Piano Trio in A Minor
Sitkovetsky Trio









Ravel: Violin Sonata No. 2
Alina Ibragimova, Cédric Tiberghien

Ravel: Tzigane
Alina Ibragimova, Cédric Tiberghien









Ravel: Valses Noble et Sentimentales
Betrand Chamayou

Ravel: Sonatine
Betrand Chamayou









Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Pierre Boulez, London Symphony Orchestra, Krystian Zimerman









Ravel: L'Enfant et les Sortiléges
Lorin Maazel & Orchestre National de France, Francoise Ogeas, Jeannine Collard, Jane Berbié, Sylvaine Gilma, Colette Herzog

Ravel: L'Heure Espagnole
Lorin Maazel & Orchestre National de France, Jean Giraudeau, Jane Berbié, José van Dam, Gabriel Becquet, Michel Sénéchal


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Hubert Parry* (1848-1918): *Suite "Hands across the centuries"* (1918), as recorded in 2019 by Peter Jacobs.

Nice disc, and I especially like the works by Parry. Of Vaughan Williams, it's been said that "he cannot compose for piano", and after listening, I can second that.
On a side note: somehow I do not really like the sound engineering of the piano sound on this disc. It's a trifle harsh.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Piano Quintet & Piano Quartet No. 2

Menahem Pressler (piano)

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ernest Chausson* (1855-1899): *Symphony in B-flat*, op.20 (1890), as recorded by the Radio Philharmonic orchestra Netherlands, conducted by Jean Fournet.

This is one of my favorite romantic symphonies. Who can tell what marvellous works Chausson might have produced, had he not died in a bizarre bicycle accident at 44 years of age.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2, Pieces for Piano (Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Kyril Kondrashin. Boris Tchaikovsky, Hänssler)*

The second symphony is an attractive piece, that I also have in a version by Fedoseyev on the Relief label (a very noisy live recording). The Kondrashin rendition on this CD sounds better as a performance - however, it is also a live recording with some coughing (although overall less distracting than the Relief record). The symphony lasts almost 50 minutes, and as filler we have pieces for piano, including preludes and etudes, all played by the composer.


----------



## Montarsolo

Started listening to Wagner, Meistersinger, Karajan. First act, first two scenes. With textbook. Haven't listened to this opera/recording in 20 years.


----------



## SanAntone

*BERG | Wozzeck*
Walter Berry (Wozzeck)
Isabel Strauss (Marie)
Fritz Uhl (Tambourmajor)
Carl Doench (Doktor)
Albert Weikenmeier (Hauptmann)
Richard van Vrooman (Andres)
Ingeborg Lasser (Margret)
Gérard Dunan (Narr)

Orchestre & Choeur de l'Opéra de Paris, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Mass No. 6 in E flat major, D950

Karita Mattila, Marjana Lipovšek, Jerry Hadley, Jorge Pita & Robert Holl

Konzertvereinigung, Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'*

_Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Evgeny Mravinsky_
Recorded: 1960-11-11
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## Rogerx

Malipiero

Paolo Carlini (bassoon), Damiana Pinti (mezzo-soprano)

Camerata Strumentale 'Città di Prato', Marzio Conti


Malipiero: 5 Favole per Voce e Piccola Orchestra
Malipiero: Gabrieliana
Malipiero: Madrigali - Interpretazioni Sinfoniche
Malipiero: Serenata per Fagotto e 10 strumenti
Malipiero: Sette Canzonette Veneziane


----------



## Anooj

Listening to the disc with Mozart’s piano concertos 26+27+4


----------



## Montarsolo

Lp Mahler 3, Christa Ludwig / Neumann.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works
part two for this afternoon.

_Karelia: Scenic Music for a Festival and Lottery in Aid of Education in the
Province of Viipuri_ for two male folk singers, baritone and orchestra
WoO, partly reconstructed by Kalevi Aho in 1997 [Texts: Finnish
legend from _Kalevala_/Swedish folk text (1893):

with Heikki Laitenen (folk-singer), Taito Hoffren (folk-singer)
and Raimo Laukka (bar.)









_Karelia Suite_ op.11 - three pieces for orchestra arr. from _Karelia: Scenic Music 
for a Festival and Lottery in Aid of Education in the Province of Viipuri _WoO
(orig. and arr. 1893):









_Rakastava_ [_The Beloved_] - cycle of three songs for unaccompanied male choir
op.14 [Text: from the Finnish folk poetry collection _Kanteletar_] (1894):









_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - melodrama for narrator, piano, two horns
and strings op.15 [Text: Abraham Viktor Rydberg] (1894): a)
_Skogsrået_ [_The Wood Nymph_] - version for orchestra op.15 (1894):

a) with Lasse Pöysti (nar.) and Harri Karri *** (pf.)








(*** I have not made that up...)

_Vårsång_ [_Spring Song_] - tone poem for orchestra op.16 (1894 - rev. 1895):









_Laulu Lemminkäiselle_ [_A Song to Lemminkäinen_] for male choir and orchestra
op.31 no.1, from _Three Songs for Chorus_ op.31 [Text: Yrjö Weijola] (1895):


----------



## Rogerx

English Clarinet Quintets

Thea King (clarinet)

Britten String Quartet


Cooke, A: Clarinet Quintet
Frankel: Clarinet Quintet Op. 28
Holbrooke: Eilean Shona
Howells: Rhapsodic Quintet for clarinet and string quartet, Op. 31
Maconchy: Clarinet Quintet


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not the biggest fan of much of Holmboe's orchestral music but I do enjoy many of the later works.


----------



## Rogerx

Schoenberg: Erwartung & Pelleas und Melisande

Sara Jakubiak (soprano)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

Cataloque d'oiseaux livre 1-2 & 3


----------



## Baxi

From this set CD1








*Richard Strauss
Don Quixote* • Don Juan
John Sharp, cello*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim
(28 May 1991, Orchestra Hall, Chicago)*


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'*
_
London Symphony Orchestra
Igor Markevitch_
Recorded: 1962-01-12
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London


----------



## Montarsolo

Schubert piano quintet by the Juilliard string quartet plus Greenhouse. A recently purchased CD. Not available on Spotify etc. Strange enough.


----------



## Vasks

_Genuine Georg_

*Telemann - Harpsichord Overture #4 (Hoeran/cpo)
Telemann - Concerto for 2 Oboes, Trumpet & Basso Continuo (Guttler/Capriccio)
Telemann - Water Music "Hamburger Ebb und Flut" (Goebel/Archiv)*


----------



## Rogerx

Previn: Diversions & Songs

Barbara Bonney (soprano), Moray Welsh (cello), Renée Fleming (soprano), André Previn (piano), Renée Siebert (alto flute)

Wiener Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra


Previn: Sallie Chisum remembers Billy the Kid
Previn: The Giraffes go to Hamburg
Previn: Three Dickinson Songs
Previn: Vocalise


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Piano Works*

This whole set is a download, so I'm just letting it play.


----------



## eljr

My playlist of 911 memorial works.
A Hymn for the Lost and Living
One Sweet Morning
Spared
WTC 911
The Sad Park
Aftermath
Trinity Requiem
In Memory


----------



## Malx

After streaming a couple of new to me recordings of this weeks string quartet on Saturday evening back to recordings off the shelf.
*Shostakovich String Quartet No 3 - Shostakovich Quartet & Pacifica Quartet.















*


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

CD 1


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 43 in E--flat major "Mercury", No. 44 in E minor "Mourning", No. 45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer

With this run of three nicknamed Haydn symphonies, I'm on very familiar ground. These are excellent, stylish but slightly more conservative performances that were recorded relatively early in the cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Ascribe unto the Lord

Sacred Choral Works by Samuel Sebastian Wesley

John Challenger (organ)

Choir of St John’s College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha

Wesley, S: Psalm 42
Wesley, S: Psalm 43
Wesley, S S: Ascribe unto the Lord
Wesley, S S: Blessed be the God and Father
Wesley, S S: Evening Service (Magnificat & Nunc dimittis) in E
Wesley, S S: Larghetto
Wesley, S S: O give thanks unto the Lord
Wesley, S S: O Thou who camest from above (Hereford)
Wesley, S S: The Wilderness
Wesley, S S: Thou wilt keep him in perfect peace
Wesley, S S: Wash me throughly from my wickedness


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1 'Rasumovsky No. 1'*

_Végh Quartet_


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with Danish music.


----------



## agoukass

Vivaldi: Concertos for Solemnities

I Solisti Veneti / Claudio Scimone


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Violin Concerto* in D major, Op. 61
Gidon Kremer, violin; Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Chamber Orchestra of Europe (1992)

Ahhh the cadenza! Kremer's recording of this concerto with Marriner used a new cadenza by (of all people) Alfred Schnittke. This recording uses a “Beethoven/Kremer” cadenza, complete with piano and timpani. Otherwise I liked the violin playing and the orchestral contribution, which is in the same vein as the rest of Harnoncourt's Beethoven cycle (reduced strings, modern instruments except trumpets, so a balance shifted towards the winds). Tempi are generally in line with what I'm used to hearing from modern performances.










Also listened to Harnoncourt's 1990 Beethoven Seventh, and will continue listening to his Beethoven later today.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part three scattered
throughout late afternoon and evening.

_Lemminkäinen Suite_ for orchestra op.22
(1893-95 - rev. 1897, 1900 and 1939):









_Hymnus_ - song for unaccompanied male choir
op.21 [Text: Fritjof Gustafsson] (1896):
_Kuutamolla_ [_In The Moonlight_] - song for unaccompanied
male choir WoO [Text: Aino Suonio] (1898):









Suite for orchestra from the music for the historical play
_Kuningas Kristian II_ by Adolf Paul op.27b (1898):









_Sangen om korsspindeln_ [_The Fool's Song of the Spider_] - song from
the incidental music for the play _Kuningas Kristian II_ op.27, arr. for
voice and piano [Text: Adolf Paul] (orig. 1898 - arr. ????):









_Tiera_ for brass and percussion WoO (1898):
_Preludio_ for wind and brass WoO (1899):









Symphony no.1 in E-minor op.39 (1898-99 - rev. 1900):


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more London symphonies from Colin Davis - numbers 97 and 99.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1 'Rasumovsky No. 1'*

_Smetana Quartet








_


----------



## Knorf

*Kaija Saariaho: *_Circle Map_
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Clément Mao-Takacs

I have mixed feelings about this piece, and I'm starting to realize I have mixed feelings about Saariaho's output in general, rather similar to how I feel about the music of Magnus Lindberg. There are some spectacular pieces by both, but also some serious missteps, and sometimes a kind of modernist banality I find hard to endure. More than once I was poised to turn this off, or switch to a different composition on the album, such as _Graal Théâtre, _but in all fairness I stuck with it, despite the periodic irritation.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Watching..


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Erich Korngold* (1897-1957): *Violin concerto in D*, op.35 (1945), as recorded in 1960 by Jascha Heifetz with the Los Angeles Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Alfred Wallenstein.

Pretty good (though not excellent) sound quality given its recording year of 1960. 
From Wikipedia: Korngold had vowed to give up composing anything other than film music, with which he supported himself and his family, until Hitler had been defeated. With the end of World War II, he retired from films to concentrate on music for the concert hall. The Violin Concerto was the first such work that Korngold penned, following some initial persuasion from the violinist and fellow émigré Bronisław Huberman. The concerto was dedicated to Alma Mahler, the widow of Korngold's childhood mentor Gustav Mahler. It was premiered on 15 February 1947 by Jascha Heifetz and the St. Louis Symphony under conductor Vladimir Golschmann. It received the most enthusiastic ovation in St. Louis concert history.


----------



## Enthusiast

Nielsen's 5th in an outstanding performance.


----------



## haziz

*Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz 91*

_Ragazze Quarte_


----------



## MartinDB

Tippett quartets; 3 & 5, specifically.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Nikolai Medtner* (1880-1951):* Skazki* ("*Tales*"), op.51 (1928), as recorded in 2006 by Hamish Milne.

Medtner's Skazki (literally: "Tales", though often loosely translated as "Fairy tales") are highly graphic and evocative piano miniatures. Each one indeed seems to tell a short story. Immaculately performed by Medtner's great advocate Hamish Milne. Very fine sound quality, too.


----------



## Georgieva

*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto, Symphony No. 5 'Reformation', The Hebrides*
Isabelle Faust 
Freiburger Barockorchester, Pablo Heras-Casado –


----------



## littlejohnuk1

New into the specialist classical music charts at no 18. Had a gander and now a listen. Really like it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Dvořák: Symphony #7
Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Sergiu Celibidache conducts Munich PO
live.. on CD-R

Before I discovered HMV Japan, I used to buy hard-to-find Japanese CDs from a Japanese man living in Japan, introduced to me by a retired University of Houston professor, a Jewish man who himself collected enormous amount of CDs - I visited his home a few times and I don't know anyone who owned as many CDs, probably 100,000 he stored in about 20 tall metal cabinets in his garage (his 2 cars were parked on the driveway), plus countless CD-Rs with live performances on them he had downloaded himself which he kept in a huge walk-in closet. The Japanese man - I had no idea what he did for a living, he would answer to my email within 10 minutes no matter when I sent one, even in the middle of the night their time - also sold many CD-Rs that contain live performances. I bought a couple and this is one of them.


----------



## Chilham

Tomorrow's listening, but getting a head start this evening.









Suk: Symphony No. 2 "Asrael"
Charles Mackerras, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra









Glière: Symphony No. 3 "Il'ya Muromets
JoAnn Falletta, Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra









Schmidt: Symphony No. 4
Paavo Järvi, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Ochestra









Reger: Variations on a Theme by JA Hiller
Eugen Jochum, Munich Philharmonic, Christa Ludwig









Reger: Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin
Ira Levin, Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, Klaudyna Schulze-Broniewska


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler 3, Bernstein, first part.


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'*

_Lindsay String Quartet (string quartet), Peter Cropper (violin), Ronald Birks (violin), Robin Ireland (viola), Bernard Gregor-Smith (cello)_
Recorded: 1991-01-11
Recording Venue: Concert Hall Of The University Music School Cambridge


----------



## Montarsolo

sAmUiLc said:


> Dvořák: Symphony #7
> Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice
> Sergiu Celibidache conducts Munich PO
> live.. on CD-R
> 
> Before I discovered HMV Japan, I used to buy hard-to-find Japanese CDs from a Japanese man living in Japan, introduced to me by a retired University of Houston professor, a Jewish man who himself collected enormous amount of CDs - I visited his home a few times and I don't know anyone who owned as many CDs, probably 100,000 he stored in about 20 tall metal cabinets in his garage (his 2 cars were parked on the driveway), plus countless CD-Rs with live performances on them he had downloaded himself which he kept in a huge walk-in closet. The Japanese man - I had no idea what he did for a living, he would answer to my email within 10 minutes no matter when I sent one, even in the middle of the night their time - also sold many CD-Rs that contain live performances. I bought a couple and this is one of them.


Ha, what a a story!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms..









I prefer this one to the more celebrated version with Szell. That one, the first two movements are excellent but the last movement is so slack as if it was recorded in a different session perhaps after a hearty meal.


----------



## Merl

A fine recording of Suk's 2nd Quartet.This will be featuring in my round up somewhere. For now, I'm saying nothing more. 😜


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 ‘Moonlight'*

_Annie Fischer (piano)_


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Shaughnessy

*Elîna Garanča: Habanera*

Elîna Garanča (mezzo), Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI, Coro Filarmonico del Regio di Torino, Karel Mark Chichon

Link to complete label authorized recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood

Shaughnessy said:


> Link to complete label authorized recording -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ld-wQCesjWLg0OJLjADD2S1cCUYScxZCA


That's odd, doesn't work for me. It says "18 unavailable videos are hidden".

I tried to find the same album myself and this link does work;


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kuzXIUUgrQ9AWN3MhsdE68Kn_EfGw89s8


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Revive*

Elīna Garanča (mezzo)
Orquestra de la Comunitat Valenciana, Roberto Abbado


Link to label authorized recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Shaughnessy

Otis B. Driftwood said:


> That's odd, doesn't work for me. It says "18 unavailable videos are hidden".
> 
> I tried to find the same album myself and this link does work;
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kuzXIUUgrQ9AWN3MhsdE68Kn_EfGw89s8


Your Australian link doesn't work in the US and may not work in the UK.

My US link won't work in Australia but should work in the UK.

There are a great many recordings that are available in one country but not another due to licensing issues - I used to use a VPN to access historical recordings on Nimbus which were available in Oz but no where else.


----------



## Otis B. Driftwood

Shaughnessy said:


> Your Australian link doesn't work in the US and may not work in the UK.
> 
> My US link won't work in Australia but should work in the UK


Oh? I didn't realize links were based on your region. That changes things...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Otis B. Driftwood said:


> Oh? I didn't realize links were based on your region. That changes things...


No one could view the link you posted in the Opera thread - and one of the ones that I posted couldn't be seen in the UK - YouTube can read your browser information to determine what country you're in and it serves up the videos appropriately - No license - No video - If you're planning on posting videos within a thread, you'll need to ask the participants if they see anything other than "Video not available".


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc

Sinfonia Concertante, K364..









My favorite version!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Quartet Op 59, No. 1*

Takacs Quartet. Outstanding.


----------



## Eramire156

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart 
Piano Sonatas 13, 14, 16 & 17










Lili Kraus*


----------



## sAmUiLc

15 yo Kissin giving a recital in Yokohama, Japan. He was already a master pianist then.  Only the magnificent tone was not fully developed.

But now he is unbearably boring. 🤨😕


----------



## sAmUiLc

#77









I've been listening to this set steadily (this is the 2nd time I am going through it from Disc 1 toward the last since its purchase, a few symphonies at a time). Now only two dozens more are left (the Paris Symphonies on [#82 ~]).

As I felt the first time when I was going through the set, the cream of the set is #77. The way they perform, the whole symphony is exquisite and especially the 2nd movement is so elegant. I am listening to it one more time before I proceed further.


----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

While I do reserve a few interpretative quibbles (mainly, slowing down too much in the second thematic group of the first movement), this is an exceptional performance and a stunning recording.









From:


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## senza sordino

Schumann Piano Trio #1, Trio Wanderer. This CD was released last year. From Spotify, the first half of disk two (of three.)









Schumann Cello Concerto (Queyras) From Spotify









Wagner, Orchestral music from The Ring. Das Reingold: (Entrance of the Gods into Valhalla), Die Walkure (Ride of the Valkyries, Wotan's Farewell), Siegfried (Forest murmurs), Gotterdammerung (Siegfried's Rhine Journey, Siegfried's Death Funeral March, Brunnhilder's Immolation Scene). Spotify


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9* in D minor, Op. 125
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Chamber Orchestra of Europe (1991)
Charlotte Margiono, soprano; Birgit Remmert, contralto; Rudolf Schasching, tenor; Robert Holl, bass

Just starting this, so no impressions yet (other than the orchestral sound I've gotten used to in the last few days of listening to Harnoncourt's Beethoven cycle).

After listening: some interesting details with phrasing; lots of repeats in the Scherzo (which is actually slightly longer than the Adagio), but I'm not a fan of the male soloists in the Finale. 









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 41* in C major, KV 551, “Jupiter”
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1960)

Wow! Love this recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The 1812 Overture here is with the chorus. Only other 1812 with chorus I know is Ormandy/Philadelphia with Mormon Tabernacle Choir which is rousing to say the least.


----------



## jambo

*Prokofiev: *Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 63

Isaac Stern (violin)
Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
1960


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Bloch: Concerto symphonique / Scherzo fantasque /Hiver-Printemps


----------



## sAmUiLc

Watching..


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Bachtoven 1

Wow, some terrific playing here. I just bought a ticket to hear her give the premiere of Magnus Lindberg’s new piano concerto in San Francisco in October. Esa-Pekka Salonen conducts. Also on the program is Nielsen’s Helios Overture and Bartok’s Concerto for Orchestra. There will be a Q&A with Lindberg and artists after the concert. Can’t wait!


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Haydn: Divertimenti

Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner


Haydn, M: Divertimento in C for violin, cello and basso continuo
Haydn, M: Divertimento in C Major, P. 99, MH 27
Haydn, M: Divertimento in D for 2 violins, viola and basso continuo
Haydn, M: Divertimento in E flat for viola, cello and double bass
Haydn, M: Variations in C for piano


----------



## Rogerx

Cherubini: Symphony & Overtures to Medee, Faniska & Lodoiska

Orchestra Sinfonica di Sanremo, Piero Bellugi


----------



## sAmUiLc

tracks..








Homage to Fritz Kreisler - Eloquence Classics


The first CD release of a recording that was a legend in its lifetime. Campoli was, besides his many concert-platform accomplishments, a salon violinist of the first rank and naturally this easy ability to switch between the two domains gave him the edge over many other violinists of his day in...



www.eloquenceclassics.com


----------



## Rogerx

Concertos italiens pour flûte: Sammartini, Martini, Galuppi, Pergolesi & Tartini

Jean-Pierre Rampal (flute)

I Solisti Veneti, Claudio Scimone

Galuppi: Flute Concerto in D major
Martini, G B: Flute Concerto in G major
Pergolesi: Flute Concerto in G major
Sammartini, G: Flute Concerto in C Major
Tartini: Flute Concerto in G major


----------



## Art Rock

*Dmitry Shostakovich: String Quartets (complete) Volume 3 (Eder Quartet, Naxos)*

For my early morning string quartet routine I will turn this week to my favourite cycle. This was not planned, as I have listened to two renditions of the complete Shosty cycle already the past few months (Borodin on Decca, Rubio on Brilliant). But as the third quartet is the string quartet of the week in the dedicated thread, and I have another complete cycle (Eder on Naxos) that I have not listened to for a few years, here we are. Today volume 3, String Quartets No.3 and No. 5.

Zooming in on the third, the quartet of the week: the whole cycle is so strong that I find it difficult to single out specific quartets, but after the eighth, the third is a candidate for my second favourite. The Eder renditions tend not to get much praise, but they were my first complete cycle in addition to some CD's by the Borodin Quartet, and I still have a soft spot for them..









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


One last report of listening to op. 18/1. Of my collection I left out Busch, Juilliard, Melos, Petersen and maybe another one I forgot about. The oldest two I listened to were Budapest/CBS 1940s and Hungarian/EMI ca. 1966. I found both of these a bit disappointing. Both, especially Budapest...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Georgieva

*Mahler. Symphonies №2,4,7,9 *
Otto Klemperer


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Proceeding with Mozart as viewn by the fabulous Armida Quartet.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 2 D major KV 155 ("Milano Quartet No. 1")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## Philidor

sAmUiLc said:


> 15 yo Kissin giving a recital in Yokohama, Japan. He was already a master pianist then.  Only the magnificent tone was not fully developed.
> 
> But now he is unbearably boring. 🤨😕


Excellent people make excellent errors.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mozart - Piano Concertos 14, 21, 23
Rosbaud/SWR SO; Gulda, Hass, Casadesus, piano
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey. Some great soloists in this set









Dutilleux - Le Loup, Sonatina for Flute and Orchestra, Sonata for Oboe and Orchestra, Sarabande and Cortège 
Wilson/Sinfonia of London









F.X. Mozart - Variations
Dragan, piano


----------



## Becca

Shaughnessy said:


> No one could view the link you posted in the Opera thread - and one of the ones that I posted couldn't be seen in the UK - YouTube can read your browser information to determine what country you're in and it serves up the videos appropriately - No license - No video - If you're planning on posting videos within a thread, you'll need to ask the participants if they see anything other than "Video not available".


Actually that isn't correct, browser details say nothing about where you are - if it did then using your laptop in another country would still make you seem as though you were at home, which is not the case. The location is determined by the IP address that you are allocated by whatever internet service provider (ISP) you get connected (your home provider, a hotel's provider, etc., etc.) Service providers are allocated various address ranges and so your address tells what ISP you are using and therefore where you are located. There are various ways to fake that out but they essentially work by you connecting to a foreign provider who then makes it appear as though you are coming from one of their addresses.


----------



## Montarsolo

Schubert Lieder, Jessye Norman


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Edvard Grieg* (1843-1907): *Peer Gynt*, op.23 (Incidental music to Ibsen's play, 1875), as recorded in 1982 by the San Francisco symphony orchestra, conducted by Edo de Waart. With Elly Ameling (soprano).

If you ignore the horrid cover, this performance of the two Peer Gynt suites I find really satisfying. The sound engineering is good as well. Nice, warm, balanced sound.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Philidor said:


> Excellent people make excellent errors.


I don't think I understand what you mean..?


----------



## Montarsolo

Art Rock said:


> *Dmitry Shostakovich: String Quartets (complete) Volume 3 (Eder Quartet, Naxos)*
> 
> For my early morning string quartet routine I will turn this week to my favourite cycle. This was not planned, as I have listened to two renditions of the complete Shosty cycle already the past few months (Borodin on Decca, Rubio on Brilliant). But as the third quartet is the string quartet of the week in the dedicated thread, and I have another complete cycle (Eder on Naxos) that I have not listened to for a few years, here we are. Today volume 3, String Quartets No.3 and No. 5.
> 
> Zooming in on the third, the quartet of the week: the whole cycle is so strong that I find it difficult to single out specific quartets, but after the eighth, the third is a candidate for my second favourite. The Eder renditions tend not to get much praise, but they were my first complete cycle in addition to some CD's by the Borodin Quartet, and I still have a soft spot for them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.
> 
> 
> One last report of listening to op. 18/1. Of my collection I left out Busch, Juilliard, Melos, Petersen and maybe another one I forgot about. The oldest two I listened to were Budapest/CBS 1940s and Hungarian/EMI ca. 1966. I found both of these a bit disappointing. Both, especially Budapest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.talkclassical.com


Listened to the recording of the Borodin quartet twice yesterday. Now listening to this recording you mentioned.


----------



## Rogerx

Luigi Cherubini : Medea

Gwyneth Jones , Pilar Lorengar , Bruno Prevedi , Fiorenza Cossotto , Justino Diaz -

Orkest van de Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Rome, , Lamberto Gardelli


----------



## Baxi

*Christoph Willibald Gluck
Don Juan - ballet

George Frideric Handel
Ariodante, HWV 33 - Ballet music selections
Il pastor fido, HWV 8a - Ballet music selections

Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Neville Marriner
(17 - 18 May 1967, Decca Studios, Broadhurst Gardens, West Hampstead, London)*


From this set:


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Simeon ten Holt *(1923-2012): *Canto Ostinato *(1976) (version for 2 piano's, 78 minutes), as recorded in 2015 by Tomoko Mukaiyama and Gerard Bouwhuis.

Imagine this piece as a kind of a dance that alternates between repetitiveness and sensual melody. The duration of the performance is up to the performers themselves. I've once heard a version with four piano's lasting well over 3 hours, but that was too much for my taste.


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time

It is going to be a huge challenge to listen through it but it will be manageable by 1 CD at a time.


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 5_
*Concentus Musicus Wien / Nikolus Harnoncourt* • 2015 Live • Sony

Very idiosyncratic, very liberal with pauses, very dramatic, very "right" in how it sounds.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ernest Bloch* (1880-1959): *Schelomo: Rhapsodie Hébraïque for cello and orchestra*, B.39 (1916), as recorded in 1988 by Mischa Maisky (cello); Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Leonard Bernstein.

From Wikipedia: Schelomo was the final work completed by Bloch before coming to America in 1916. Initially conceived as a vocal work set the text from the Book of Ecclesiastes, the composer ran into trouble deciding what language to use. A serendipitous meeting occurred between Bloch and cellist Alexandre Barjansky, who impressed Bloch with his mastery of the instrument, which had the brooding vocal quality that he envisioned for Schelomo. The word Schelomo, being the Hebrew form of Solomon, uses the violoncello to represent the voice of King Solomon. While Bloch did search for inspiration from the Bible for this composition, it was instead a wax statuette of King Solomon, created by Katherina Barjansky, wife of Bloch's friend, cellist Alexandre Barjansky, to whom the work was dedicated.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

CD 2


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Complete Songs Volume 4 (Nina Rautio, Sergei Leiferkus, Semion Skigin, Conifer)*

The fourth of five CD's. Soprano Nina Rautio and Baritone Sergei Leiferkus take turns at this one, which gives a bit more variety.


----------



## Anooj

Familiarizing myself with the horn concertos


----------



## Montarsolo

Bourdon said:


> Bach
> 
> CD 2


In een degelijke winkel gekocht


----------



## Bourdon

Montarsolo said:


> In een degelijke winkel gekocht


 I purchased a new Sweelinck CD on the same label (three days ago) but not any answer/information yet.
The store went bankrupt years ago, but Lindenberg is trying to make a new start again by re-publishing, for example, this Bach series and of course this new recording by Sweelinck.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Montarsolo

Aha, I was not aware of that new start.

I am reading a book about Mahler and Hans Rott was featured in it. So now getting to know his music. Rott was Anton Bruckner’s favorite student and admired by his classmate Mahler. But he was forgotten until the 1980s, when musicologist Paul Banks, spurred on by a quote of Mahler’s, found Rott’s principal surviving work, the Symphony in E major, in the archives of the Austrian National Library. Merciless criticism from Johannes Brahms unwittingly triggered the breakdown of the already troubled young composer Hans Rott.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Peter Lange-Müller*: *Violin concerto in C*, op.69 (1904), as recorded in 2008 by Christina Aastrand (violin) with the Tampere Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by John Storgårds. 

From a disc featuring Danish violin concertos. Quite enjoyable. Good performance and sound quality.


----------



## Bourdon

Prae Bach torius

A recording waiting to be heard again. Naturally beautifully sung by the Huelgas Ensemble. These Chorale settings are true gems in all their simplicity.


----------



## Bourdon

Montarsolo said:


> Aha, I was not aware of that new start.
> 
> I am reading a book about Mahler and Hans Rott was featured in it. So now getting to know his music. Rott was Anton Bruckner’s favorite student and admired by his classmate Mahler. But he was forgotten until the 1980s, when musicologist Paul Banks, spurred on by a quote of Mahler’s, found Rott’s principal surviving work, the Symphony in E major, in the archives of the Austrian National Library. Merciless criticism from Johannes Brahms unwittingly triggered the breakdown of the already troubled young composer Hans Rott.
> 
> View attachment 174646


Look here





__





LBCD







www.lindenbergproductions.nl


----------



## Baxi

Baxi said:


> *Christoph Willibald Gluck
> Don Juan - ballet
> 
> George Frideric Handel
> Ariodante, HWV 33 - Ballet music selections
> Il pastor fido, HWV 8a - Ballet music selections
> 
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields
> Neville Marriner
> (17 - 18 May 1967, Decca Studios, Broadhurst Gardens, West Hampstead, London)*
> 
> 
> From this set:


Go on through this wonderful box with CD30 & 25.








*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Serenade in B flat major, K361/ 370a "Gran Partita" •
Divertimento in C major, K188*
Academy of St Martin in the Fields Wind Ensemble
Neville Marriner
(25 - 27 July 1984, Henry Wood Hall, London/ *30 July 1989, St John's Smith Square, London)*










*Joseph Haydn
Symphony No. 53*/ 99/ 102
Academy St Martin in the Fields
Neville Marriner
(*25 - 26 March 1970, Brent Town Hall, London/ 11 - 12 October 1990, Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London)*


----------



## MartinDB

Bruckner 8, Wand, BPO. Marvellous.


----------



## neoshredder

Respighi - Ancient Airs and Dances Suite


----------



## Art Rock

*Michael Tippett: King Priam (London Sinfonietta, London Sinfonietta Chorus, David Atherton, Ann Murray, Heather Harper, Felicity Palmer, Norman Bailey, Philip Langridge, Robert Tear, Stephen Roberts, Thomas Allen, Yvonne Minton, Chandos, 2 CD's)*

An opera Tippett composed in the early sixties about the story of Troy. The opera was composed for an arts festival held in conjunction with the reconsecration of the rebuilt Coventry Cathedral, for which Benjamin Britten also wrote his War Requiem, which was first performed in the Cathedral the day after the premiere of King Priam (from Wikipedia). A very worthwhile opera imo.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*York Bowen* (1884-1961): *Sonata and Romance for piano*, op.35 (1913), as recorded in 2013 by Stephen Hough.

Super-British-late-romantic-salon-piano-music.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: String Quintet in G, Op. 77

Berlin Philharmonic String Quintet

Dvořák: Nocturne in B major for strings, Op.40 (B47)
Dvořák: String Quintet No. 2 in G major, Op. 77
Dvořák: String Quintet No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'American'


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler 4, Bernstein 1


----------



## Bourdon

Elgar

Enigma Variations


----------



## Baxi

I got my next box off the shelf ...








*Claude Debussy
Nocturnes

Maurice Ravel
Daphnis et Chloe - Symphonic Fragments (Second Suite) •
Pavane pour une infante défunte

Alexander Scriabin
Le Poème de l'extase op.54*

New England Conservatory Chorus
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado
(2/1970 & 2/1971*, Boston Symphony Hall)*


----------



## Montarsolo

Nice


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Kodály: Hungarian Rondo / Summer Evening
Suk: Serenade for String Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra

Mendelssohn: Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 6 in G minor 'Venetianisches Gondellied'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 1 (6), Op. 19b
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 2 in A minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 4 in A major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54


----------



## Shaughnessy

Becca said:


> Actually that isn't correct, browser details say nothing about where you are - if it did then using your laptop in another country would still make you seem as though you were at home, which is not the case. The location is determined by the IP address that you are allocated by whatever internet service provider (ISP) you get connected (your home provider, a hotel's provider, etc., etc.) Service providers are allocated various address ranges and so your address tells what ISP you are using and therefore where you are located. There are various ways to fake that out but they essentially work by you connecting to a foreign provider who then makes it appear as though you are coming from one of their addresses.


It's my understanding that the browser is the vehicle which interacts with the various servers it encounters as it works its way from gateway to gateway - It conveys the information provided by the ISP to whichever host server requests that information via an IP address to location lookup using a database or API to determine the approximate location from the user’s IP address. Something encountered often is a request from the site for permission to access location data via an HTML Geolocation API . And, of course, the browser then renders the code into readable text and visuals.

When we connect to YouTube Australia from anywhere in the world, their server essentially asks "where are you and what do you want?" - The browser provides the credentials and details it received from the ISP and the YouTube.au server responds with some variation of "you can look, but you can't touch" or "help yourself, there's more where that came from". If you're in Australia and you try to post a video that is only licensed for use there, it's not going to be visible anywhere else because the server can read the location details of the request - When you click on the link, their server will respond with "This video is not available for viewing in your country".


----------



## Montarsolo

Bourdon said:


> Look here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LBCD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lindenbergproductions.nl


Thanks! Then you are probably familiar with the complete Bach organ recordings with Pieter van Dijk? A friend of mine is recording it.


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

CD 1

Concerto Grosso for String Orchestra
Concerto for Oboe and Strings
Concerto for Violin and String Orchestra
Concerto for Bas Tuba and Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

It's been a while although I can remember being thrilled with Carter's quartets whenever I heard them. I played the first three and will do the last two tomorrow. Truly great music.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bourdon

Montarsolo said:


> Thanks! Then you are probably familiar with the complete Bach organ recordings with *Pieter van Dijk*? A friend of mine is recording it.


No,I'm not familiar with these recordings,I have more than 10 complete sets and I'm not hungry for more.I really love the Beekman recordings.

A reaction from Lindenberg,the CD is on it's way to me.


----------



## sbmonty

CPE Bach: Magnificat, WQ 215


----------



## OCEANE

Bruckner 7


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Serenata notturna, 3 Divertimenti & Eine kleine Nachtmusik

Camerata Nordica, Terje Tønnesen


----------



## Montarsolo

Haydn, Symphony 31 / 73 , Marriner. I'm finding out more and more what gems Haydn symphonies really are.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part four
scattered throughout this afternoon.

_Finlandia_ - tone poem for orchestra op.26, arrangement of a piece
from _Press Celebrations Music_ WoO (orig. 1899 - arr. 1900):









_Six Songs_ for unaccompanied male choir op.18 [Texts: Finnish folk sources
and legends from _Kanteletar _and_ Kalevala_/Aleksis Kivi] (1893-1901):









_Souda, souda, sinisorsa_ [_Swim, Swim, Duck_] - song for voice and piano
WoO [Text: August Valdemar Forsman-Koskimies] (1899):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.36 [Texts: Ernst Josephson/Johan Ludvig
Runeberg/Gustaf Fröding/Josef Julius Wecksell] (1899-1900):
_Five Songs_ for voice and piano op.37 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg/
Zacharias Topelius/Tor Hedberg/Josef Julius Wecksell] (1900-02):









_Snöfrid_ - improvisation for speaker, mixed choir and orchestra op.29
[Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1900):
_Impromptu_ for female choir and orchestra op.19
[Text: Viktor Rydberg] (1902 - rev. 1910):









Symphony no.2 in D op.43 (1901-02):









Incidental music for the Arvid Järnefelt play _Kuolema_ [_Death_]
for soprano, baritone and orchestra WoO (1903):

with Kirsi Tiihonen (sop.) and Raimo Laukka (bar.)


----------



## Kiki

*Robert Schumann*
_Dichterliebe Op. 48_
*Eberhard Wächter, Alfred Brendel* • 1961 • Decca

Wonderful, masterful singing. A bit overwhelming, but that's also why this Dichterliebe is so captivating.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*Virgil Thomson: Cello Concerto "Rider on the Plains", Four Portraits, Etude
Charles Fussell: Right River, Ballade
(Various performers, including Emmanuel Feldman, Albany)*

Thomson's cello concerto is mostly lightweight (recalling Grofe), but enjoyable. The Four Portraits are for cello and piano (arranged by Luigi Silva). They are short but effective. Compared to Thomson's other works on this CD, the short Etude for Cello and Piano "A Portrait of Frederic James" sounds surprisingly modern. These Thomson compositions are coupled with two worthwhile compositions by his student Fussell: Right River (variations for cello and string orchestra) and two ballads for cello and piano.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, first pianoconcert, Barenboim


----------



## Baxi

*Pyotr Ilych Tchaikovsky
Violin Concerto Op.35

Sergei Prokofiev
Violin Concerto No. 1, Op.19

Frank Peter Zimmermann, violin
Berliner Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel
(6/1987, Philharmonie, Berlin)*


----------



## Itullian

One of the Emerson's best recordings.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Itullian said:


>


This must be one of the funniest album covers I've seen in a while. Not in the sense of 'ridiculous', but in the sense of 'amusing'.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*César Franck* (1822-1890): *Les Béatitudes*, oratorio, FWV.53 (1879), as recorded in 1990 by the Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart & Radio Sinfonie-orchestrer Stuttgart, conducted by Helmuth Rilling. With Diana Montague, Keith Lewis, Gilles Cachermaille, John Cheek, Cornelia Kallish, Ingeborg Danz, Scot Weir, Juan Vasle, Reinhard Hagen.

I think this is Franck's most elaborate work in terms of performers required. It's a rather long 'haul' (over 2 hours) for those who are not already used to Wagnerian performance durations, but it's certainly a rewarding one. Although the libretto has been criticized as rather weak, each time I listen to this work I am reminded of why Franck is securely anchored in my list of Top-50 all-time greatest composers (together with his Variations symphoniques, his Violin sonata, his Symphony and his organ works). Also, I find that the combination of 'Rilling' and 'choral' usually guarantees splendid recordings.


----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Symphony No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 201 'In den Alpen',

Bamberger Symphoniker, Hans Stadlmair



Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004: Chaconne
Raff: Abends (Rhapsodie)


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 98 and 102.


----------



## Becca

Shaughnessy said:


> It's my understanding that the browser is the vehicle which interacts with the various servers it encounters as it works its way from gateway to gateway - It conveys the information provided by the ISP to whichever host server requests that information via an IP address to location lookup using a database or API to determine the approximate location from the user’s IP address. Something encountered often is a request from the site for permission to access location data via an HTML Geolocation API . And, of course, the browser then renders the code into readable text and visuals.
> 
> When we connect to YouTube Australia from anywhere in the world, their server essentially asks "where are you and what do you want?" - The browser provides the credentials and details it received from the ISP and the YouTube.au server responds with some variation of "you can look, but you can't touch" or "help yourself, there's more where that came from". If you're in Australia and you try to post a video that is only licensed for use there, it's not going to be visible anywhere else because the server can read the location details of the request - When you click on the link, their server will respond with "This video is not available for viewing in your country".


No because if that were the case, the browser, which is on your personal machine, would only have the information provided by your local ISP and so services that allow you to pretend to be in another country could not work as your browser has no knowledge of how that service is substituting a different IP address. Your _apparent_ IP address is shared during the connection setup with the destination before anything else happens. I won't got into further details as this is not the place for it, I only wanted other readers to have some understanding of what happens. Anyone who is interested can go to this link to see what connection information their browser provides.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## eljr

*Gavin Higgins: Ekstasis*

David Cohen, Thomas Gould (violin), Sara Roberts
Piatti Quartet, Fidelio Trio


> The dedication of the performers...and the clarity and immediacy of the recording, are all highly impressive. Those drawn to music whose contemporaneity does not exclude accessibility should... — Gramophone Magazine, February 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 1st Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* NI6421
*Label:* Nimbus
*Length:* 74 minutes


----------



## jambo

This was my latest 2nd hand haul from the weekend. I listened to the Brahms No. 2 and Dvořák No. 8 tonight.

*Brahms: *Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73

Sir Thomas Beecham
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
1960
-

*Dvořák: *Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88

Jose Serebrier
Sydney Symphony Orchestra
1979


----------



## Vasks

*Vitols - Spiriditis, Ouverture our un conte dramatique letton (Yablonsky/Marco Polo)
Prokofiev - Piano Sonata #4 (Raekallio/Ondine)
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto #1 (Wallfisch/Chandos)*


----------



## agoukass

Elgar: Serenade for Strings, Sospiri, and other miniatures

English Chamber Orchestra / Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> *Virgil Thomson: Cello Concerto "Rider on the Plains", Four Portraits, Etude
> Charles Fussell: Right River, Ballade
> (Various performers, including Emmanuel Feldman, Albany)*
> 
> Thomson's cello concerto is mostly lightweight (recalling Grofe), but enjoyable. The Four Portraits are for cello and piano (arranged by Luigi Silva). They are short but effective. Compared to Thomson's other works on this CD, the short Etude for Cello and Piano "A Portrait of Frederic James" sounds surprisingly modern. These Thomson compositions are coupled with two worthwhile compositions by his student Fussell: Right River (variations for cello and string orchestra) and two ballads for cello and piano.



I would pay pretty serious money to see this dude play the cello while riding the horse - Even better, if he could play the cello and sing cowboy songs while riding the horse - That would be Vegas-quality entertainment...


----------



## Art Rock

*Sigismund Thalberg: Songs and Chamber Music (Manja Rashka, Felix Plock, Andreas Hartmann, Stefan Burkhardt, Querstand)*

An interesting CD to get some impression of this aspect of the compositions of Sigismund Thalberg (1812-1871). A generous helping of Lieder, sung by mezzo soprano Manja Rashka or baritone Felix Plock. Andreas Hartmann plays violin on the chamber music pieces, and the piano playing throughout is by Stefan Burkhardt.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pēteris Vasks* (1946):* Viola concerto* (2015), as recorded in 2020 by Maxim Rysanov (viola) with the Sinfonietta Riga, conducted by... Maxim Rysanov .

Remarkable viola concerto, makes for interesting listening. Full-blooded performance by Rysanov and the Riga Sinfonietta. Calls for a somewhat more passionate cover than a dead tree at dusk.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Op. 12, Op. 23, Op. 47*

Francesca Leonardi (piano), Francesca Dego (violin)

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mx8MU2uflzQOCZmiUKvfHCnVc4hLRU0qM


----------



## Bourdon

agoukass said:


> Elgar: Serenade for Strings, Sospiri, and other miniatures
> 
> English Chamber Orchestra / Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 6, 7 And 10*

Francesca Dego (violin), Francesca Leonardi (piano)

Link to complete label authorized recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kkYPO3opIg31-ewjJcyIMSNPnHGdxCUI0


----------



## Rogerx

Allegri: Miserere

The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips



Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Mundy, W: Vox Patris caelestis
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart

piano sonata No.11
Fantasia KV 475
Rondo KV 485
piano sonatas 9 & 19
Fantasia KV 397


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Art Rock said:


> *Sigismund Thalberg: Songs and Chamber Music (Manja Rashka, Felix Plock, Andreas Hartmann, Stefan Burkhardt, Querstand)*
> 
> An interesting CD to get some impression of this aspect of the compositions of Sigismund Thalberg (1812-1871). A generous helping of Lieder, sung by mezzo soprano Manja Rashka or baritone Felix Plock. Andreas Hartmann plays violin on the chamber music pieces, and the piano playing throughout is by Stefan Burkhardt.


Thank you. I hadn't realized that Thalberg had composed anything other than music for solo piano.


----------



## Philidor

Seasonal greetings.

*Joseph Marx: Eine Herbstsymphonie * (An Autumnal Symphony)

Grazer Symponiker
Johannes Wildner










(Aka the germanized "Daphnis et Chloé")


----------



## Enthusiast

Two accounts of the 3rd Shostakovich quartet. The original Borodin Quartet recording and the Fitzwilliam.


----------



## eljr

*Debussy in Resonance*

Joanna Goodale

*Release Date:* 27th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* PTY422269
*Label:* Paraty
*Length:* 56 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Dmitri Shostakovich: *String Quartet No. 3 in F major, Op. 73
Fitzwilliam String Quartet 

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## sAmUiLc

track listings..
Chitose Okashiro, Richard Wagner, Ju-Ying Song, Chitose Okashiro - Piano Transcriptions - Amazon.com Music


----------



## haziz

*String Quartet No. 7 in F Major, Op. 59 No. 1 "Rasumovsky" *

_Suske Quartet








_


----------



## SanAntone

*TCHAIKOVSKY | All-Night Vigil, Op. 52*










Latvian Radio Choir / Sigvards Kjava (2020)


----------



## Malx

Not a lot of listening time today, but managed to squeeze these in:

*J S Bach, Brandenburg Concertos 4, 5 & 6 - English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten.*
Maybe not historically informed performances but the chamber orchestra scale works so much better for me than a full symphony.
*
Beethoven, Piano Sonata Op 26 'Funeral March' - Michael Korstick.*
Perhaps influenced by todays events.


----------



## eljr

*French Music for Violin and Piano: Auric, Françaix, Milhaud, Poulenc & Satie*

Alexander Lonquich (piano), Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)

*Release Date:* 2nd Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* 5419729966
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 68 minutes


----------



## Georgieva

*Otto Klemperer- Beethoven: Symphonies & Overture*


----------



## Georgieva

The other side of the coin...


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

*Handel: Salve Regina*

Julie Roset, Millenium Orchestra, Leonardo García Alarcón

*Release Date:* 26th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* RIC442
*Label:* Ricercar
*Length:* 73 minutes


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-Symphonies 78 and 102

Orpheus C.O.


----------



## SanAntone

*RESOUND BEETHOVEN: COMPLETE SYMPHONIES*
MARTIN HASELBÖCK,
ORCHESTER WIENER AKADEMIE










In the course of the eight recordings released by Alpha, the *Orchester Wiener Akademie*, conducted by *Martin Haselböck*, has accomplished its objective of recording the complete Beethoven symphonies on period instruments, in the very venues where they were premiered, scrupulously respecting the orchestral forces of 200 years ago. The symphonies take us back to nineteenth-century Vienna for a tour of the Lobkowitz, Hofburg and Niederösterreich palaces, as well as the Austrian Academy of Sciences and the Theater in der Josefstadt.

Release date: 9 October 2020


----------



## sAmUiLc

The Grosse Fuge, Op. 133


----------



## eljr

*Peter Boyer: Balance of Power (Orchestral Works)*

London Symphony Orchestra, Peter Boyer


> Boyer’s broad-brush cinematic works have the orchestral buoyancy of John Williams and the absorbing emotionalism of the late James Horner. The LSO sparkle in items like the rousing Fanfare for... — BBC Music Magazine, September 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 8th Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* 8559915
*Label:* Naxos
*Length:* 59 minutes


----------



## Montarsolo

Schumann, Radu Lupu.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Simon Rattle: Berliner Philharmoniker (2016)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Andris Nelsons: Boston Symphony Orchestra (2016)

I think I'll put on some of Levine's Brahms next. Haven't listened to it in a while.

... Just listened to Levine's Brahms Second, with the Chicago Symphony. Loved it; very lyrical and spirited at the finale. I would listen to more but I don't want to completely overdose on Brahms right now so I'm going back to Mahler.









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Christoph von Dohnányi: Cleveland Orchestra (1991)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jim prideaux

Zehetmair in Winterthur...........

Brahms 3rd.


----------



## deangelisj35

haziz said:


> *Bartók: String Quartet No. 4, Sz 91*
> 
> _Ragazze Quarte_


A wild and wonderful cover!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part five for the rest of today.

Violin Concerto in D-minor op.47 (1903-04 - rev. 1905):









_Veljeni vierailla mailla_ [_My Brothers Far Away_] - 
song for unaccompaniedmale choir WoO 
[Text: Juhani Aho] (1904):









_Cassazione_ for orchestra op.6 (1904 - rev. 1905):









_Musik zu einer Szene_ for orchestra WoO (1904):
Incidental music for the Maurice Maeterlinck play _Pelléas 
et Mélisande _for orchestra, with one song for soprano 
WoO, (1905):

with Pia Pajala (sop.)









_Seven Songs_ for voice and piano op.17 [Texts: Johan Ludvig 
Runeberg/Karl AugustTavaststjerna/Oscar Ivar Levertin/
August Valdemar Forsman-Koskimies/IlmariCalamnius 
a.k.a. Ilmari Kianto] (1891-1904):
_Les trois soeurs aveurgles_ [_The Three Blind Sisters_] - song 
from the incidental musicfor the play _Pelléas et Mélisande_ 
WoO, arr. for voice and piano WoO[Text: Maurice 
Maeterlinck] (orig. 1905 - arr. ????):









_Pohjolan tytär_ [_Pohjola's Daughter_] - tone poem for 
orchestra op.49 (1903-06):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Masques, L'Isle Joyeuse.*

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet


----------



## Shaughnessy

Just sampling excerpts which were under discussion in one of the Opera threads...

*Bel Canto from Monteverdi to Verdi*

Simone Kermes (soprano)
Concerto Köln, Christoph-Mathias Mueller

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lpNt8h8ksI2nbQNYUforMDMCGS4UrD2XM


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## agoukass

Liszt: Ballade No. 2, Polonaise No. 2, Valse-Impromptu, Valse Oubliee No. 1, and other pieces

Georges Cziffra


----------



## sAmUiLc

one symphony at a time

I have three Asahina Beethoven symphony cycles: '92 Canyon, '96 Canyon and this 2000 Exton. All three are great but I notice as the year adds on his interpretation moves closer toward the Western conductors' style while still retaining his uniqueness, perhaps coming from him a Japanese. Because it is more distinguished I like '92 cycle the best of the three, in fact my #1 favorite Beethoven symphony cycle of all I know, but this 2000 cycle is more balanced even though less distinguished. Plus the 5th symphony, a weak link in both '92 and '96, is strong here.


----------



## eljr

*
Invasion*

Max Richter

*Release Date:* 29th Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* 3898449
*Label:* Decca


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anna Thorvaldsdottir* - Rhízōma


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Symphony No. 12 'Lodger'*

Angélique Kidjo, Filharmonie Brno, Dennis Russell Davies


> BBC Music Magazine, October 2022



*Release Date:* 15th Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* OMM0159
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## eljr

*NAZARENO! Bernstein, Stravinsky, Golijov*

Katia & Marielle Labèque, Chris Richards, Gonzalo Grau, Raphaël Séguinier
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle


> Bernstein’s rollicking Prelude, Fugue and Riffs is a Simon Rattle speciality and this is an utterly compulsive swing through this masterpiece of written-out jazz. Clarinettist Chris Richards... — BBC Music Magazine, July 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 13th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* LSO0836
*Label:* LSO Live
*Length:* 42 minutes










Presto Editor's Choice
May 2022


----------



## Manxfeeder

Schubert, Symphony No. 8

This is different. Some recently have tried to make Bruckner sound more like Schubert. Knappertsbusch here is trying to make Schubert sound like Bruckner: slow, majestic, and long-breathed. Personally, I think it works.


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## Klavierman

Medtner's 3 Piano Concertos. I think "Rachmaninoff without the melodies," as he has been called, is a little harsh. True, perhaps his works are a little less memorable, but I think they have plenty of their own qualities.


----------



## prlj

*Schmidt Symphony No. 4 Frankfurt/Järvi*

Normally, I am a sucker for a nice rich recording drenched in reverb. This is that in spades...however, it doesn't help with the delicate inner parts of this piece. Many are lost in the space of the hall. There are numerous solo and "chamber" moments (horn quartet, for example), all of which sound magnificent. But a lot of the details get lost when the orchestration thickens up.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Getting into Ligeti. Just so happens I listened to the whole shebang!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Edition Hans Knappertsbusch – The complete RIAS recordings - audite


The complete RIAS recordings with the Berlin Philharmonic under the baton of Hans Knappertsbusch between 1950 and 1952 represent a living document of musical history. For the first time, the original recording tapes from the RIAS archives have been made available, which means that these CDs...




audite.de





1 disc at a time


----------



## prlj

*Prok 5 Berlin/Karajan*


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Violin Concerto 6 - Hubay

Hagai Shaham (violin)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins
Hubay: Suite, Op. 5
Hubay: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor Op. 21 'Dramatique'
Hubay: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major Op. 90


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Berwald - Symphonies Volume 2

Danish National Symphony Orchestra/DR, Thomas Dausgaard


Berwald: Erinnerung an die norwegischen Alpen (Memory of the Norwegian Alps)
 Berwald: Symphony No. 1 in G minor 'Sinfonie sérieuse'
Berwald: Symphony No. 2 in D major 'Sinfonie capricieuse'


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Eugène Ysaÿe* (1858-1931): *Sonata for solo violin*, op.27 no.4 (*"Kreisler"*) (1923) as recorded in 2015 by Alina Ibragimova.

I tell you, Alina not only displays a formidable violin technique, she also seems to fathom the composer's intentions very well. I hope there will be many more Alina releases to come.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*William Vincent Wallace* (1812-1865): *Le Chant des Oiseaux, nocturne* (~1850?) as recorded in 2011 by Rosemary Tuck.

Not to be confused with his namesake composer William Wallace (1860-1940), William Vincent might be seen as the British Chopin. Very intimate and enjoyable piano miniatures. And the Grande Fantasie Cracovienne on this disc (with orchestra) indeed reminds one of Chopin's Krakowiak grand concerto. Fortunately, I do get the feeling that William Vincent does have a voice of his own.


----------



## Rogerx

Carmen for Orchestra

Morton Gould, Morton Gould Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Dmitry Shostakovich: String Quartets (complete) Volume 3 (Eder Quartet, Naxos)*

For my early morning string quartet routine I will turn this week to my favourite cycle. This was not planned, as I have listened to two renditions of the complete Shosty cycle already the past few months (Borodin on Decca, Rubio on Brilliant). But as the third quartet is the string quartet of the week in the dedicated thread, and I have another complete cycle (Eder on Naxos) that I have not listened to for a few years, here we are. Today volume 4, String Quartets No. 2 and No. 12.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 3 G major KV 156 ("Milano Quartet No. 2)"*

Armida Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Pachelbel* (1653-1706):* Jauchzet dem Herrn, alle Welt* (~1688), as recorded in 1985 in Germany by the Capella Sebaldina, directed by Werner Jacob.

Just a reminder that Pachelbel produced a whole lot more than this wretched overplayed Canon & Gigue in D (no matter how wonderful it is ). This particular 7-minute motet really was a heads-up late last night. Mesmerizing.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dulova Harps On

Walton/Lambert
Complete Songs
Yvonne Kenny Malcom Martineau
Etcetera
1992


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: L'elisir d'amore

Dame Joan Sutherland (Adina), Luciano Pavarotti (Nemorino), Dominic Cossa (Belcore), Spiro Malas (Dulcamara)
, Maria Casula (Giannetta)

English Chamber Orchestra & Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge


----------



## Montarsolo

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 174690
> 
> 
> one symphony at a time
> 
> I have three Asahina Beethoven symphony cycles: '92 Canyon, '96 Canyon and this 2000 Exton. All three are great but I notice as the year adds on his interpretation moves closer toward the Western conductors' style while still retaining his uniqueness, perhaps coming from him a Japanese. Because it is more distinguished I like '92 cycle the best of the three, in fact my #1 favorite Beethoven symphony cycle of all I know, but this 2000 cycle is more balanced even though less distinguished. Plus the 5th symphony, a weak link in both '92 and '96, is strong here.


I must confess that I have never heard of this conductor before.


----------



## Kiki

*Robert Schumann*
_Liederkreis Op. 39_
*Ian Partridge, Jennifer Partridge* • 1971 • BBC Music

Sensitive singing, almost skin-tickling.


----------



## Montarsolo

Scarlatti, 6 sinfonie di concerto grosso, 3 concerti, I musici. A recording I bought yesterday at a thrift store.


----------



## Chilham

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata No. 2
Nikolai Lugansky









Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances
Mariss Jansons, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

Rachmaninov: The Bells
Mariss Jansons, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Oleg Dolgov, Tatiana Pavlovskaya, Alexey Markov, Bavarian Radio Chorus









Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 3
Osmo Vänskä, London Philharmonic Orchestra









Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 1
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, The Philadelphia Orchestra









Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata
Bruno Philippe, Jérôme Ducros









Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 1
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Daniil Trifonov


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mozart - Piano Concerto 23, Horn Concertos 2 and 3
Rosbaud/SWR SO; Gulda, piano; Brain, horn









Ravel - Daphnis and Chloe, La valse
Boulez/Berlin









Koechlin - 7 Stars Symphony, Vers La voute etoilee 
Mataikh/Basel SO









Granados - Danzas Espanolas
de Larrocha, piano









Vasks - Viola Concerto, Symphony 1
Rysanov/Sinfonietta Riga


----------



## neoshredder

Schubert - String Quintet


----------



## Montarsolo

Schumann, Kinderszenen, Radu Lupu. This recording received the Edison prize in the Netherlands.


----------



## Art Rock

*Ludwig Thuille: Violin Sonatas, Cello Sonata, Piano Trio (Frank-Immo Zichner, Mark Gothoni, Peter Hörr, Ulrich Eichenauer, CPO, 2 CD's)*

A generous helping of chamber music by one of the unsung composers of the late romantic era (a lifelong friend of Richard Strauss). I really enjoyed listening to these works again.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60/ Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92


Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin
Recorded: 2021-07-02
Recording Venue: Festspielhaus, Baden-Baden


----------



## Georgieva

*Vladigerov. Piano Concerto No. 3 in B moll, Op. 31 *


----------



## haziz

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 "Sevastopol"*

_Grand Symphony Orchestra of All-Union National Radio Service and Central Television Networks
Vladimir Fedoseyev_

I rarely listen to Boris Tchaikovsky's music, prefering most of the time to listen to his namesake. Giving it a spin.


----------



## Bourdon

Sweelinck

Already at the first sounds it is striking how beautifully this Kiespenning (meantone) organ has been recorded.
The choir is also beautifully set in the space, sounds intimate as if you are standing between it and has been successful in its performance. This is how it must have sounded in the days of yore.
Pieter Dirksen makes a nice contribution through his tasteful playing.
No cathedral acoustics, but that only makes being a part of this beautiful music more palpable.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1 & Chamber Symphony, Op. 110b

Dmitri Shostakovich Jr. (piano), James Thompson (trumpet)

I Musici de Montréal, Maxim Shostakovich, Yuli Turovsky


----------



## haziz




----------



## HerbertNorman

Ferdinand Ries - Concerto for two horns in E flat Major WoO. 19

My son is learning to play the horn... I have my eyes and ears on the whole repertoire


----------



## prlj

*Beethoven Symphony No. 3 Osaka/Asahina*

After seeing this a few times here on the thread, I decided to give it a try, starting with No. 3. Tempos are far slower than I would prefer, but the playing is clean and balanced and overall enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

Edvard Grieg: the Cello Works - Transcriptions and Songs

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)


Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 36
Grieg: Den Aergjerridge, Op. 26, No. 3
Grieg: Dulgt Kjaerlighed, Op. 39 No. 2
Grieg: Intermezzo, EG 115
Grieg: Jeg lever et Liv I Laengsel, Op. 70 No. 2
Grieg: Ved Moders Grav, Op. 69 No. 3
Grieg: Violin Sonata No. 3 in C minor, Op. 45


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part six
for late morning and early afternoon.

_Grevinnans konterfej_ [_The Countess's Portrait_] - musical accompaniment to
a poem by Anna Maria Lenngren (later augmented by Zachris Topelius)
for string orchestra WoO (1906):
Incidental music for the Hjalmar Procopé play _Belsazars gästabud_ [_Belshazzar's 
Feast_] for orchestra, with one song for mezzo-soprano op.51 (1906):









_Six Songs on German Texts_ for voice and piano op.50 [Texts: Arthur Fitger/
Emil Weiss/Margarete Susman/Richard Dehmel/Anna Ritter] (1906):
_Den judiska flickans sång_ [_The Jewish Girl's Song_] from the incidental
music for the play _Belshazzar's Feast_ WoO, arr. for voice and piano
[Text: Hjalmar Procopé] (orig. 1906 - arr. ????):









Symphony no.3 in C op.52 (1906-07):









Incidental music for the August Strindberg play _Svanevit_ [_Swanwhite_]
for orchestra op.54 (1908):









_Isänmaalle_ [_To the Fatherland_] - song for unaccompanied mixed choir, arr.
for unaccompanied male choir WoO [Text: Paavo Cajander]
(orig. 1900 - arr. 1908):









_Five Christmas Songs_ for voice and piano op.1 [Texts: Zachris Topelius/
Vilkku Joukahainen] (1895-1909 - two songs rev. 1913):
_Hymn to Thaïs_ - song for voice and piano WoO [Text: Arthur Hjalmar
Travers-Borgström] (1909):
_Eight Songs_ for voice and piano op.57 [Texts: Ernst Josephson] (1909):


----------



## prlj

*Still Symphony No. 2 "Song of a New Race" American Symphony Orchestra/Botstein*

Listening to this as we prepare to perform it next week.


----------



## Enthusiast

I had planned to play this yesterday but ran out of time.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

CD 1


----------



## sbmonty

Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 In C Major, Op. 105
Bernstein; New York Philharmonic


----------



## Kiki

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
_Piano Concerto No. 3_
*Andrei Gavrilov / USSR Symphony Orchestra / Alexander Lazarov* • 1976 • HMV/Melodiya

I don't dislike pianist banging the piano keys with their dazzling skills, especially in Rachmaninov where I absolutely cannot stand sentimentality.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach
Inventions Preludes Symphonies

Inventions BWV 772-786
Preludes BWV 924-930
Preludes BWV 933-938
Preludes BWV 939-943
Symphonies BWV 787-801


Ivo Janssen piano


----------



## Enthusiast

The remaining two Carter quartets - 4 and 5 - but (for no reason) I've now switched to the Juilliard Quartet.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Anima Rara*

Ermonela Jaho (soprano), Orquestra de la Comunitat Valenciana, Andrea Battistoni











Presto Recording of the Week
25th September 2020









BBC Music Magazine
November 2020
Opera Choice









Gramophone Magazine
Awards Issue 2020
Editor's Choice









Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2020









The Times Records of the Year
2020









Gramophone Awards
2021
Shortlisted - Voice & Ensemble

If you would care to take a listen, the complete label authorized recording can be found here - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Georgieva

*Cherubini. Requiem*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Voyage*

Marina Rebeka (soprano), Mathieu Pordoy (piano)

Should be available in "My Library" at Presto Music by 6 pm CST - and so this will be this evening's selection -Disc won't arrive until next week...


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

CD 2

After Sweelinck and Bach, now to the sentiments of Vaughan Williams, beautifully performed by the London Symphony Orchestra conducted by Bryden Thomson.

the Lark Ascending
Piano Concerto in C major
Partita for Double String Orchestra
Towards the Unknown Region


----------



## Bourdon

Shaughnessy said:


> *Voyage*
> 
> Marina Rebeka (soprano), Mathieu Pordoy (piano)
> 
> Should be available in "My Library" at Presto Music by 6 pm CST - and so this will be this evening's selection -Disc won't arrive until next week...


After a lot of photo shopping finally a doll face.


----------



## Rogerx

Sullivan: Overtures

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


Sullivan, A: HMS Pinafore: Overture
Sullivan, A: Iolanthe Overture
Sullivan, A: Macbeth Overture
Sullivan, A: Overture di Ballo
Sullivan, A: Patience Overture
Sullivan, A: The Gondoliers Overture
Sullivan, A: The Mikado Overture
Sullivan, A: The Pirates of Penzance: Overture
Sullivan, A: The Yeomen of the Guard: Overture


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Sullivan: Overtures
> 
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner
> 
> 
> Sullivan, A: HMS Pinafore: Overture
> Sullivan, A: Iolanthe Overture
> Sullivan, A: Macbeth Overture
> Sullivan, A: Overture di Ballo
> Sullivan, A: Patience Overture
> Sullivan, A: The Gondoliers Overture
> Sullivan, A: The Mikado Overture
> Sullivan, A: The Pirates of Penzance: Overture
> Sullivan, A: The Yeomen of the Guard: Overture


I have to listen (again) to one of their comic operas.....


----------



## Enthusiast

100 and 101 ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*
Schubert, Symphony No. 8*

Beautifully phrased.


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: String Quartet No. 9 'King Lear' & String Quartet No. 8*

Tana Quartet

*Release Date:* 11th Feb 2022
*Catalogue No:* SND22020
*Label:* Soond
*Length:* 44 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

Patience.......it's British


----------



## Rogerx

Bruno Walter: Piano Quintet in F sharp minor

Le Liu (piano), Patrick Vida (violin), Lydia Peherstorfer (violin), Sybille Häusle (viola) & Stefanie Huber (cello), Ekaterina Frolova (violin) & Mari Sato (piano)



Bruno Walter Schlesinger (Berlijn, 15 september 1876 - Beverly Hills, 17 februari 1962


----------



## Montarsolo

Vivaldi, Le quattro stagioni, Standage/Pinnock.
Coincidentally I came across an old topic today about best/good recordings of the Four Seasons. Among other recordings, that of Pinnock was mentioned. I'm going to a thrift store one hour later and I see this Pinnock recording on CD. 😎


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*

Furtwangler with the Vienna Phil. in 1950


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Vasks

*Strauss, Jr. - Overture to "The Merry War" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Behr/Rachmaninov - Turtle Dove Polka [aka Polka de W.R.] (Hamelin/Hyperion)
Raff - Italian Suite (Edlinger/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Malx

Came across this disc in the secondary storage boxes, not played in years.
*Czerny, Introduction and Variationes concertantes Op 248 & Brilliante Fantasie Op 339 No 1 - Andrew Clark (horn), Geoffrey Govier (fortepiano).*

Czerny's Op 339 sets (3) are all based on Schubert songs so the tunes will be familiar, but personally the songs work better for me. If you love the sound of the horn then perhaps these will hit the spot.
Having listened this afternoon I now remember why the disc has been relegated within my collection - retained for curiosity value only.

Pleasant cover!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Claude Debussy* (1862-1918): *L'enfant prodigue*, L.57 (1884), as recorded in 2017 by the Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, conducted by Mikko Franck. With Karina Gauvin (soprano), Jean-François Lapointe (baritone), Roberto Alagna (tenor).

A quite early work by Debussy, with nevertheless many mature sounding passages. Wikipedia comments: The cantata premiered in Paris on June 27, 1884 as part of the Prix de Rome for composition competition which was awarded to Debussy with this piece by 22 out of 28 votes. The prize win garnered Debussy a scholarship to the Académie des Beaux-Arts, which included a four-year residence at the Villa Medici, the French Academy in Rome, to further his studies (1885-1887).


----------



## Kiki

*Krzysztof Penderecki*
_Symphony No. 5_
*National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra (Katowice) / Antoni Wit* • 1999 • Naxos

Listener friendly pure music, probably my favourite Penderecki symphony.


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Songs*

Martin Achrainer (baritone), Maki Namekawa (piano)


> Namekawa has long been a preeminent interpreter of Glass’s music – indeed, the composer wrote his First Piano Sonata for her. It is no surprise to find her playing is a beautiful match for these... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 14th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* OMM0160
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms..









2010 Berlin Phil Europa Concert @ Oxford, England

I like Barenboim as a conductor (as a pianist also). Still I didn't expect this great B1 from him. It vies for the top spot in my collection with Furtwängler and Asahina. I watched it on medici.tv when it was broadcasted live and subsequently made an audio copy on the CD-R during the available time window. And bought it when it came out on DVD. The Meistersinger Prelude to Act 3 is also wonderful.. Elgar is so-so.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky* (1840-1893): *Serenade in C for string orchestra*, op.48 (1880), as recorded by the Metamorphose string orchestra.

A disc with string versions of some well-known Tchaikovsky works. I don't even know if it's still available anywhere.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## abrygida

E.Grieg - "Peer Gynt" Suite, "In the Hall of the Mountain King"


----------



## Bourdon

Schubert


----------



## Montarsolo

There are so many beautiful recordings here. Life is too short.


----------



## Philidor

Next autumnal music ...

*Franz Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 C major*

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi










... but I think it should rather be late October than mid of September for Schmidt #4. Dark red wine, well aged. South-western France or similar. Or Australian Shiraz.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Saint-Saens, Piano Concertos Nos. 2 and 3

Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg, Louis de Froment conducting with Gabriel Tacchino on piano.
This is an outstanding set. I don't think very many people would regret purchasing this if they had the chance.


----------



## Montarsolo

C. Ph. E. Bach, Symphony 1, Pinnock


----------



## Bourdon

Montarsolo said:


> There are so many beautiful recordings here. Life is too short.


Stay hungry even if the plate in front of you is overfilled.


----------



## Malx

Back to the Haydn box:
Disc 5.
*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 80, 81 & 19 + Kraus, Symphony in C minor VB 142 - Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini.*

First disc in the set with the Basel Chamber Orchestra using period instruments, slight difference in the sound from Il Giardino Armonico but equally suitable for these works. 
I'm really enjoying my journey through this box which is to the Orchestras', Antonini's but mainly FJ Haydn's credit.


----------



## Enthusiast

Harnoncourt came to believe that Mozart's last three symphonies make up one big meta-work. These discs are his proof. Jordi Savall had a similar idea. Whatever you make of the idea, Harnoncourt's performance(s) is/are quite something.


----------



## eljr

*
Philip Glass: Symphony No. 14 'liechtenstein Suite'; Piano Concerto No. 1 'tirol'; Echorus*

Martin James Bartlett (piano), LGT Young Soloists, Alexander Gilman


> Bartlett, who won BBC Young Musician in 2014, is exceptional. There is thoughtful interplay between pianist and ensemble, the LGT Young Soloists...There’s welcome contrast to be found in Glass’s... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 14th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* OMM0161
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart

Die Entführung aus dem Serail


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn:* Symphonies No. 46 in B major, No. 47 in G major, and No. 48 in C major "Maria Theresia"
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer 

No. 46 is quite remarkable, mainly for its musical inspiration and quality (especially the Poco Adagio), but also for its key of B major. Five sharps. There are very, very few symphonies in B major, wether notable or otherwise. The scoring calls for 2 Horns in H, "H" being German for "B-natural"; this means a modern hornist with an instrument in F must transpose by tritone. Also interesting is that the third movement, a menuet, is reprised in the last movement, a technique Beethoven famously uses in his Fifth symphony. 

What's wild about Haydn symphonies is that every single one, whether nicknamed or not, has something notable about it! Not necessarily quite to degree of the remarkable 46th, but always something. And all are marvelously well-crafted and catchy!

I've been familiar with Haydn's series of mid-40s to early 50s symphonies for years, but am really welcoming these vigorous and stylish performances from this excellent set. In particular, the quality of the horn playing (and many of these symphonies have ferociously difficult horn parts) stands out against rivals.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I don't think Chopin would be jealous...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Piano Concertos Nos.. 1 and 2*


----------



## Enthusiast

Opus 6, numbers 5, 6 and 7. I have had these discs for decades and really value them. I know of no other set of performances that I enjoy as much.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*
John Adams* (1947):* The Dharma at Big Sur* (2003), as recorded live in 2009 by Leila Josefowicz (violin), with the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by John Adams.


----------



## eljr

*Glass, P: Naqoyqatsi: Life as War*

Original Motion Picture Soundtrack
Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Philip Glass Ensemble

*Release Date:* 8th Oct 2002
*Catalogue No:* SK87709
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 77 minutes


----------



## Montarsolo

Bourdon said:


> Mozart
> 
> Die Entführung aus dem Serail


A beautiful recording. A pity it's mono and actors speak the dialogues. I can never choose between Krips or Solti.


----------



## Bourdon

Montarsolo said:


> A beautiful recording. A pity it's mono and actors speak the dialogues. I can never choose between Krips or Solti.


I have also the Jochum recording with Fritz.....


----------



## Philidor

Here the Quartet of the Week.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 F major op. 73 (1946)*

Borodin Quartet










The grim cousin of Symphony No. 9, isn't it?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Piano Sonata in B flat*

Leon Fleischer from 1956


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Printemps*

The Academy assessors heard this and warned Debussy against falling into "that vague impressionism which is one of the most dangerous enemies of truth in works of art." Imagine if he would have listened to them. Of course, the second movement is less impressionistic and sounds more like the score to a British film about a plucky governess motoring through the highlands on her way to her first job at a manor or something.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*John Sheppard* (1515-1558): *Media vita in morte sumus* (~1552), as recorded in 2006 by the Gabrieli Consort, directed by Paul McCreesh.

From Wikipedia: "Media vita in morte sumus" (Latin for "In the midst of life we are in death") is a Gregorian chant, known by its incipit, written in the form of a response, and known as "Antiphona pro Peccatis" or "de Morte". The most accepted source is a New Year's Eve religious service in the 1300s. Reference has been made to a source originating in a battle song of the year 912 by Notker the Stammerer, a monk of the Abbey of Saint Gall, however, the Synod of Cologne declared in 1316 that no one should sing this without the prior permission of the residing bishop.

I was so enamored by this composition and this performance, that I decided to make a YouTube clip of it:


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler - Bernstein – The Complete Symphonies & Orchestral Works


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun*

Victor Lederer speaks of this piece's "countless hidden felicities of instrumental combinations." Markl doesn't keep this so hazy that the felicities remain hidden.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part
seven for the rest of today.

String Quartet no.4 [_Voces intimae_] in D-minor op.56 (1909):









Four pieces for orchestra op.44 and op.62, arr. from the incidental music to the Arvid
Järnefelt play _Kuolema_ [_Death_] WoO (orig. 1903 - arr. 1904, 1906 and 1911):









Symphony no.4 in A-minor op.63 (1910-11):









_Wedding March_ for for orchestra from the Adolf Paul play _Die 
Sprache der Vogel_ [_The Language of the Birds_] WoO (1911):









_Rakastava_ [_The Beloved_] cycle of three songs for unaccompanied male choir WoO,
arr. as a three-part suite for orchestra op.14 (orig. 1894 - arr. 1911 and rev. 1912):
_Scènes historiques I_ - three pieces for orchestra op.25, arrangements of three
pieces from _Press Celebrations Music_ WoO (orig. 1899 - arr. 1911):
_Scènes historiques II_ - three pieces for orchestra op.66 (1912):


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Egon Wellesz* (1885-1974): *Mass in F minor*, op.51 (1934), as recorded in the eighties by the Christ Church Cathedral Choir Oxford, conducted by Stephen Darlington. With Clive Driskill-Smith (vocalist).

Okay, the Christ Church Cathedral Choir isn't the Wiener Singverein, and the sound quality of the recording isn't top-notch. But these are still quite enjoyable performances imho.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#21, so-called Elvira Madigan..









side note: Hollywood movies used to portray classical music as the domain of super-villains. I remember the 2nd movement of this concerto was fondly played by Curt Jurgens in The Spy Who Loved Me. Anthony Hopkins loved Goldberg Variations in The Silence Of The Lambs. And quite a few movies in which classical music loving folks are superficial intelligent jerks. I don't know if it influenced the audience to stay away from classical music and if it did, how much? but what a shame the major industry portray us the classical music lovers in that unfair light!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Nocturnes*


----------



## Georgieva

*Emil Tabakov's Mahler Symphony №3*


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Excellent late Romantic works--soaring melodies and lots of passion! Good sound, although the piano's details are a bit obscured due to too much reverb or distant mic placement.


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Songs From Liquid Days*

Bernard Fowler (vocals), Michael Riesman (piano), Philip Glass Ensemble, Paul Dunkel (flute), Janice Pendarvis (vocals), Jack Kripl (flute), Richard Peck (alto saxophone), Jon Gibson (soprano saxophone), Linda Ronstadt (vocals), Kronos Quartet, The Roches (vocals), Douglas Perry (vocals)

*Release Date:* 31st Mar 1986
*Catalogue No:* G010001222377M
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 39 minutes


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Pf Concerto no 25. Schiff/Vegh


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Moritz Moszkowski* (1854-1925): *Suite d'orchestre no.3*, op.79 (1908), as recorded in 2019 by the Sinfonia Varsovia, conducted by Ian Hobson.

Although Moszkowski is usually primarily associated with the piano, he also produced some beautiful orchestral music. It may not have been innovative or memorable, but it sure is inventive and colorful. And the sound quality of this disc is superb.


----------



## eljr

janwillemvanaalst said:


> From Wikipedia: "Media vita in morte sumus" (Latin for "In the midst of life we are in death") is a Gregorian chant, known by its incipit, written in the form of a response, and known as "Antiphona pro Peccatis" or "de Morte". The most accepted source is a New Year's Eve religious service in the 1300s. Reference has been made to a source originating in a battle song of the year 912 by Notker the Stammerer, a monk of the Abbey of Saint Gall, however, the Synod of Cologne declared in 1316 that no one should sing this without the prior permission of the residing bishop.
> 
> I was so enamored by this composition and this performance, that I decided to make a YouTube clip of it:


Is this King's College Chapel, Cambridge?


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

eljr said:


> Is this King's College Chapel?


To be honest, I really wouldn't know. I grabbed a handful of copyright-free church images from the web and used these for the video.


----------



## eljr

*Quiet City*

Alison Balsom (trumpet), Tom Poster (piano), Nicholas Daniel (cor anglais), Britten Sinfonia, Scott Stroman


> Revisiting the improvisatory practice of jazz icons with highly idiosyncratic techniques can fall flat, but Balsom and the Britten Sinfonia make it work. They are entirely idiomatic and wonderfully... — BBC Music Magazine, October 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 26th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* 9029622991
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 54 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
26th August 2022


----------



## Chilham

Rachmaninov: Études-Tableaux
Steven Osborne


----------



## Montarsolo

sAmUiLc said:


> #21, so-called Elvira Madigan..
> View attachment 174752
> 
> 
> side note: Hollywood movies used to portray classical music as the domain of super-villains. I remember the 2nd movement of this concerto was fondly played by Curt Jurgens in The Spy Who Loved Me. Anthony Hopkins loved Goldberg Variations in The Silence Of The Lambs. And quite a few movie in which classical music loving folks are superficial intelligent jerks. I don't know if it influenced the audience to stay away from classical music and if it did, how much? but what a shame the major industry portray us the classical music lovers in that unfair light!


Eichmann did not like Schubert, in the movie then. An impressive movie by the way.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Symphony #29









My favorite since the LP days


----------



## sAmUiLc

K297b..


----------



## Bkeske

Britten conducts Britten - Symphony For Cello And Orchestra, Op.68 & Haydn - Concerto In C For Cello And Orchestra. English Chamber Orchestra w/Mstislav Rostropovich, cello. London 1964


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## prlj

*Vaughan Williams Symphony No. 3 London Symphony Orchestra/Thomson*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## starthrower

1923


----------



## Bkeske

Isaac Stern, Pinchas Zukerman, and Itzhak Perlman - Isaac Stern 60th Anniversary (birthday) Celebration.
Zubin Mehta conducting The New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Recorded live at The Lincoln Center.

Bach - Concerto In D Minor For Two Violins And Orchestra, BWV 1043
Vivaldi - Concerto In F Major For Three Violins, F. 1, No. 34
Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante In E-Flat Major For Violin, Viola And Orchestra, K. 364
 CBS Masterworks 1981


----------



## jambo

Felt like a classic this morning. I think I still prefer Schubert's No. 20 sonata, D 959. I love Brendel's spry interpretation.

*Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D. 960
*Schubert: *Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
*Schubert: *11 Ecossaises, D. 781
*Schubert: *Hungarian Melody in B minor, D. 817
*Schubert: *Allegretto in C minor, D. 915

Alfred Brendel (piano)
1971-74


----------



## Bkeske

Barenboim conducts Elgar 

Cello Concerto, Op. 85, The Philadelphia Orchestra with Jacqueline Du Pré
Enigma Variations, Op. 36, The London Philharmonic Orchestra
 Columbia Masterworks 1977


----------



## senza sordino

Schumann Violin Concerto (Faust) and Piano Trio #3 (Melnikov, Queyras, and Faust), released in 2015, from Spotify. 









Schumann Symphonies 1 and 4. Released in 2014. Spotify









Schumann String Quartet #1. Released 2011. Spotify


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Hildegard von Bingen: Spiritual Songs

Sequentia

Barbara Thornton, Margriet Tindemans


----------



## SanAntone

*LINDA CATLIN SMITH* - _*Through the Low Hills*_ (1994)
for violin and piano
Andrew Smith (violin), Stephen Clarke (piano)


----------



## senza sordino

Bruckner Symphony #5


----------



## Rogerx

French Cello Sonatas

Nicolas Altstaedt (cello) & José Gallardo (piano)

Boulanger, N: Trois pièces for cello and piano
Indy: Lied, Op. 19
Indy: Sonata for cello and piano, Op. 84
Pierné, G: Caprice for Piano and Cello, Op. 16
Pierné, G: Expansion for Cello and Piano, Op. 21
Pierné, G: Sonate pour violoncelle et piano en Fa# mineur (en une partie) Op. 46 (1919), à André Hekking


----------



## sAmUiLc

Dark, brooding, even sinister.. probably because of Afanassiev's presence


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Proud Songsters : English Solo Song

Michael Chance | Tim Mead | Lawrence Zazzo
Ruairi Bowen | James Gilchrist | Andrew Staples
Gerald Finley | Ashley Riches | Mark Stone

Simon Lepper _piano_
Kings College Cambridge
Released 19 March 2021


----------



## Art Rock

*Dmitry Shostakovich: String Quartets (complete) Volume 5 (Eder Quartet, Naxos)*

For my early morning string quartet routine I will turn this week to my favourite cycle. This was not planned, as I have listened to two renditions of the complete Shosty cycle already the past few months (Borodin on Decca, Rubio on Brilliant). But as the third quartet is the string quartet of the week in the dedicated thread, and I have another complete cycle (Eder on Naxos) that I have not listened to for a few years, here we are. Today volume 5, String Quartets No. 14 and No. 15.


----------



## 13hm13

Anton Zimmermann - L'arte Del Mondo, Werner Ehrhardt – Symphonies


----------



## Malx

An early rise this morning.
*Delius, Violin Sonatas Nos 1 & 2 - Tasmin Little (violin), Piers Lane (piano).








*


----------



## Floeddie

*Weber - The 2 Symphonies
Academy of St Martin in the Fields · Sir Neville Marriner*

I'm really enjoying these two symphonies, Weber is a very comfortable listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Diepenbrock: Symphonic Songs: Hymne an die Nacht No. 2 / Die Nacht / Hymne / Im grossen Schweigen


Finnie/ Holl/ Momberger Residentie orchestra The Hauge

Hans Vonk


----------



## 13hm13

Cambini: Sinfonie [Luigi Mangiocavallo]


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Enjoying Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 4 C major KV 157 ("Milano Quartet No. 3")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## Malx

Another listen to this weeks string quartet thread selection.
*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 3 - Borodin Quartet.








*


----------



## Philidor

This piece is currently flashing me ...

*Max Reger: Fantasie über den Choral "Halleluja! Gott zu loben, bleibet meine Seelenfreud" op. 52 No. 3*

Gerhard Oppelt
Organ by Bosch in the Lindenkirche, Berlin (V/91)


----------



## Chilham

Ives: (17 of) 114 Songs
Emmanuel Pahud, Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Susan Graham









Ives: New England Holidays
David Zinman, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra









Ives: Symphony No. 3 "The Camp Meeting"
Gustavo Dudamel, Los Angeles Philharmonic


----------



## Montarsolo

sAmUiLc said:


> Symphony #29
> My favorite since the LP days


A good suggestion. I am now also listening to Mozart 29 conducted by Davis. Mozart warms the heart and comforts the soul. He must have been from another planet.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen

Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla), José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven 3, Chailly. Again surprised how strong this music is.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Mozart - Bassoon Concerto K191, Oboe Concerto K314, Concerto for Flute and Harp
Rosbaud/SWR SO









Webern - String Quartet Op 28, Cantatas 1 and 2, Variations for Orchestra Op 30
Craft/Robert Craft Orchestra









Alwyn - Fantasy Waltzes, 12 Preludes
Ogdon, piano









Thomson - Symphonies 2 and 3, Pilgrims and Pioneers, Symphony on a Hymn Tune
Sedares/NZ SO









Penderecki - 3 Pieces in Old Style, Sinfoniettas, Serenade, Intermezzo, Capriccio for Oboe and Strings
Wit/Warsaw Philharmonic Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Georgieva

*Max Reger. Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 144 UK vinyl *

pure _gold_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Montarsolo

Home alone. Now I can finally listen to the CDs that I recently bought in thrift stores.

Vivaldi, Quattro stagioni, Pinnock (again)


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: Symphony No. 1, The Blockade Chronicle Symphony (Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Serov, Andrey Chistiakov, Northern Flowers)*

Boris Tishchenko (1939 - 2010) was a Russian and Soviet composer and pianist, a student of Ustvolskaya and Shostakovich. His first of eight numbered symphonies was composed in 1961, and is a remarkable achievement for a 22 years old composer. It includes a vocalise by an unaccredited soprano. The Blockade Chronicle Symphony (1984) is one of nine unnumbered symphonies - it was inspired by the 900-day siege of Leningrad by the Germans in the war. These are live concerts from 1970 and 1985 with some audience noise but not too disturbing.


----------



## Montarsolo

Satie, Reinbert de Leeuw

I could use some soothing music while reinstalling my smartphone. 😤


----------



## Georgieva

What a magic: technical perfection as something so natural; an insight into the development of the piano sound to the end. 
_Human voice_. Piano as _human voice_

























№3,7,9


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Sonate in A, Wanderer Fantasie, Moments Musicaux

Ivo Janssen


----------



## Montarsolo

Next cd. Ravel, Barenboim


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Luigi Cherubini* (1760-1842): *Mass in A for the Coronation of Charles X* (1825), as recorded in 1973 by the Philharmonia chorus & Philharmonia Orchestra, conducted by Riccardo Muti.

Perfectly fit for a coronation: majestic, lavish, joyful, grand (and great sound quality too, given 1973 as recording year!). I wonder what will be the music of choice for the coronation of Charles III...


----------



## Itullian




----------



## prlj

Finally released this morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Lieberson, : Piano Concerto

Peter Serkin (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Montarsolo

Midori, some encores. Not all because that's a bit too much.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23*

_Tedd Joselson (piano)
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy








_


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23/ Tchaikovsky: Serenade for strings in C major, Op. 48**


Andrei Gavrilov (piano)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1979-07-05
Recording Venue: 4-5 July 1979. No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road Studios, London


Philadelphia Orchestra**
Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 1981-02-09
Recording Venue: 9th February 1981. Old Metropolitan Opera House.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony no. 9 - Mariss Jansons box set EMI - Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

Followed by SQ of the week:









Dmitri Shostakovich - SQ no. 3 by the Fitzwilliam String Quartet


----------



## Montarsolo

The string quartet of the week again. The recording of the Borodin quartet remains my favourite. And it is a magnificent composition.


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn Masses 9 (Missa in tempore belli) and 10 (Missa Sancti Bernadri von Offida) from the excellent Hickox set.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

Bach

My admiration for these beautifully recorded recordings has only increased.Together with Ewald Kooiman's coronata recordings, they are leading in my appreciation.

I received this message from Piet Lindenberg :

As far as Beekman - Bach is concerned, the idea for a rerelease in the form of a complete box with 18 CDs has been around for a number of years. However, I presented that idea to Bram Beekman on his 65th birthday in the form of a box with design, but that was overtaken by his death the following year. Out of piety, a term was set because otherwise it would have such an effect as if his death were the reason for commercial catching up. But all sorts of setbacks in the medical sphere somewhat thwarted my options after that. I don't rule out the possibility that it will come, but at the moment I don't have a concrete implementation of a planning. Preserve your complete set well, as they are quite rare.

When something becomes concrete I will inform you. Sincerely,

Piet Lindenberg


CD 2


----------



## Bourdon

Montarsolo said:


> View attachment 174792
> 
> 
> The string quartet of the week again. The recording of the Borodin quartet remains my favourite. And it is a magnificent composition.


You have a pm


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Rogerx

Parry: Six Songs of Farewell

and other part-songs

The Rodolfus Choir, Ralph Allwood


Parry: At the round earth’s imagined corners
Parry: How sweet the answer
Parry: I know my Soul hath Power (No. 2 from Songs of Farewell)
Parry: If I had but two little wings
Parry: La belle dame sans merci
Parry: Lord, let me know mine end (No. 6 from Songs of Farewell)
Parry: Love is a sickness
Parry: Music, when soft voices die
Parry: My delight and thy delight
Parry: My soul, there is a country (No. 1 from Songs of Farewell)
Parry: Never weather-beaten sail (No. 3 from Songs of Farewell)
Parry: Phillis
Parry: Songs of Farewell
Parry: Sorrow and Pain
Parry: Tell me, O love
Parry: There is an old belief (No. 4 from Songs of Farewell)
Parry: There rolls the deep


----------



## jambo

*Schubert: *Octet in F major, D. 803

Yehudi Menuhin (violin)
Robert Masters (violin)
Archie Camden (bassoon)
Maurice Gendron (cello)
Gervase de Peyer (clarinet)
Ernst Wallfisch (viola)
Eugene Cruft (double bass)
Barry Tuckwell (horn)
1963


----------



## haziz




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Nikolai Miaskovsky* (1881-1950): *Cello concerto in C minor*, op.66 (1944), as recorded in 1991 by Julian Lloyd Webber (cello) with the London Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Maxim Shostakovich (yes, "the son of").

I quite like this cello concerto. It's contemplative. Miaskovsky is often somewhat more mellow / timid (or less sharp) than his compatriot composers, notably Shostakovich.


----------



## eljr

*LSO at the Movies*

Tim Hugh (cello), Timothy Jones, Barry Tuckwell (horn), Twyla Robinson, Karen Cargill (mezzo-soprano), John Mac Master, Gerald Finley (bass-baritone), Tenebrae Choir, Simon Halsey
London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Sir Colin Davis, Barry Wordsworth, Jaime Martín, Bernard Haitink,...

*Release Date:* 5th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* LSO5112D
*Label:* LSO Live
*Length:* 94 minutes


----------



## sbmonty

Gounod: St. Cecilia Mass
Igor Markevitch; Czech Philharmonic Chorus and Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

Mendelssohn-3rd and 4th Symphonies.

Levine and the BPO.


----------



## Vasks

*Dmitri Bortnyansky - Overture to "Le fils-rival" (Korsakov/MCA Classics)
Alexander Alyabiev - Variations on "The Cossack on the Danube" (Rudin/Fuga Libera)
Alexander Borodin - String Quartet #2 (Borodin Qrt/Chandos)
Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov - Turkish Fragments (Fagan/Naxos)*


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler 4, Ameling/Haitink. Herman Krebbers solo violin?
A € 1,- thrift store cd.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Nocturnes and Duruflé: Requiem

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## starthrower

Honegger symphonies, and Zemlinsky quartets are two bodies of work that deserve more attention and recognition, imo.


----------



## Philidor

Georgieva said:


> *Max Reger. Concerto for Piano and Orchestra in F Minor, Op. 144 UK vinyl *


You have the Reger PC with Serkin on vinyl? I'll take my hat off to you ...

... "pure gold" could almost be true ... viewn in Euro ...


starthrower said:


> Honegger symphonies, and Zemlinsky quartets are two bodies of work that deserve more attention and recognition, imo.


In particular when Baudo and the Artis Quartet are in charge of the rendition.


----------



## Enthusiast

Three accounts of the Shostakovich 3rd quartet. I think I preferred the Fitzwilliam recording but the earlier of the two Borodins is also very good. The later Borodin recording has its moments but the all important last movement lacks intensity.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Seasons*

Ola Gjeilo on piano or keyboard. I'm listening with my wife. This makes up for the times I listen to Ives and the cacophony drives her from the room.


----------



## atsizat

Piano only


----------



## Philidor

Back to the roots. - Following HerbertNorman.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9 E-flat major op. 70*

Moscow Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra
Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 2

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kees Bakels


Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - Aristophanic Suite
Vaughan Williams: The Wasps Overture


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 2
> 
> Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kees Bakels
> 
> 
> Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'
> Vaughan Williams: The Wasps - Aristophanic Suite
> Vaughan Williams: The Wasps Overture



I saw by chance that you have ordered the Bryden Thomas box, do you already have it at home, it is a great set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rautavaara, Symphonies Nos. 1 through 3*

Max Pommer conducting.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part 
eight for this afternoon.

_Arioso_ - song for voice and string orchestra op.3, arr. for voice and piano
[Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1911 - arr. 1913):









_Barden_ [_The Bard_] - tone poem for orchestra op.64 (1913):









_Two Serenades_ for violin and orchestra op.69 (1912 and 1913):









Incidental music for the Poul Knudsen and Mikael Trepka Bloch
pantomime-tragedy _Scaramouche_ for orchestra op.71 (1913):









_Luonnotar_ - tone poem for soprano and orchestra op.70
[Text: Finnish legend from _Kalevala_] (1913):
_Aallottaret_ [_The Oceanides_] - tone poem for orchestra
op.73 (1913-14):









Symphony no.5 in E-flat op.82 (1914-15 - rev. 1916 and 1918-19):


----------



## Philidor

Now the quartet after the symphony.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 3 F major op. 73 *

Brodsky Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

Stravinsky


----------



## haziz




----------



## pmsummer

ALL IN A GARDEN GREEN
_A Renaissance Collection_
Disc One: *Mariners and Milkmaids*
The Toronto Consort
David Fallis - Artistic Director
_
Marquis Classics_ via _Dorian_


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> I saw by chance that you have ordered the Bryden Thomas box, do you already have it at home, it is a great set.



The box is coming tomorrow according to track and trace.


----------



## Rogerx

Maurice Ravel: Cantates Pour Le Prix de Rome

Véronique Gens (soprano), Vannina Santoni (sopranos), Sophie Koch, Janina Baechle (mezzos), Julien Behr, Michael Spyres (tenors), Jacques Imbrailo (baritone)

Choeur et Orchestre National des Pays de La Loire, Pascal Rophé



Ravel: Alcyone
Ravel: Alyssa
Ravel: L'Aurore
Ravel: La nuit
Ravel: Les Bayaderes
Ravel: Matinee de Provence
Ravel: Myrrha
Ravel: Tout est lumiere


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Frederick Delius* (1862-1934): *"See how the trees"*, from *Songs of sunset*, II/5 (1907), as recorded by Sarah Walker (mezzo-soprano); Ambrosian Singers & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Eric Fenby.

Calling Delius "a British Debussy" would probably be regarded as blasphemy by the Delius society, but I feel many of his works breathe impressionism from the heart. Intimate and contemplative.


----------



## Monsalvat

I just finished listening to Nikolaus Harnoncourt’s Beethoven symphony cycle earlier today. I will be returning to this cycle; I liked it a lot.








Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 2*
Georg Solti: London Symphony Orchestra (1966)
Heather Harper, soprano; Helen Watts, contralto

It’s been a while since I’ve listened to the Mahler Second; the middle symphonies have captured more of my attention recently. This is not from Solti’s Mahler cycle with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 174804
> 
> 
> *Frederick Delius* (1862-1934): *"See how the trees"*, from *Songs of sunset*, II/5 (1907), as recorded by Sarah Walker (mezzo-soprano); Ambrosian Singers & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Eric Fenby.
> 
> Calling Delius "a British Debussy" would probably be regarded as blasphemy by the Delius society, but I feel many of his works breathe impressionism from the heart. Intimate and contemplative.


That's a nice set,I have it


----------



## pmsummer

ALL IN A GARDEN GREEN
_A Renaissance Collection_
Disc Two: *O Lusty May*
The Toronto Consort
David Fallis - Artistic Director

_Marquis Classics_ via _Dorian_


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonín Dvořák* (1841-1904): *Slavonic dances*, op.46 (1878), as recorded in 1975 by the Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, conducted by Rafael Kubelik.

The orchestral version of what was originally written for piano four hands. Both versions make for enjoyable listening imho.


----------



## Enthusiast

Seven clarinet concertos - 3 by Crusell and 2 by Weber.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Images, Book 1*

I'm listening with the score. Wow, this is beautiful and nuanced.


----------



## Manxfeeder

janwillemvanaalst said:


> Calling Delius "a British Debussy" would probably be regarded as blasphemy by the Delius society, but I feel many of his works breathe impressionism from the heart. Intimate and contemplative.


Debussy once wrote that a piece by Delius was "very sweet, very pale - music to soothe convalescents in well-to-do neighborhoods." I guess he wasn't a fan.


----------



## eljr

*
Lang Lang at the Movies*

Lang Lang (piano), 2CELLOS feat. Lang Lang, Maxim Vengerov (violin), The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Madeleine Peyroux (vocal), Jerry Douglas (dobro), Hans Zimmer, Jian Wang (cello), Gan Gou, Lindsey Stirling (violin), Thomas Dybdahl (keyboards), Sean Jones (trumpet), Vinnie Colaiuta (drums), Dan...

*Release Date:* 11th Sep 2020
*Catalogue No:* 19075951522
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 69 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> Debussy once wrote that a piece by Delius was "very sweet, very pale - music to soothe convalescents in well-to-do neighborhoods." * I guess he wasn't a fan.*


The same cannot be said of you.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*
Jean Sibelius* (1865-1957): *Karelia suite*, op.11 (1893), as recorded in 1994 by the Royal Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras.

From Wikipedia: Karelia Suite, Op. 11 is a subset of pieces from the longer Karelia Music written by Jean Sibelius in 1893 for the Viipuri Students' Association and premiered, with Sibelius conducting, at the Imperial Alexander University in Helsinki, Grand Duchy of Finland, on 23 November of that year. Sibelius first conducted the shorter Suite ten days later; it remains one of his most popular works.


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 103 (Drum Roll) and 104 (London) from the Davis set. Part of me would go on to other sets that I have but perhaps another time.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

From last night

*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 1 in D major

*Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein*

Beginning the video cycle.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Montarsolo

First Handels Watermusic with Beinum. Now Mahler 3, Haitink. Part 1.


----------



## Malx

A disc I retained when throwing the bulk of a cheap box to the tip.
*Shostakovich, Violin Concerto No 1 - Arve Tellefsen, Swedish RSO, Gary Bertini.*

Recorded in 1976 - I can find no images of a CD so here is the LP cover.


----------



## eljr

*Mélancolie*

A selection of sad music, including:
Anne Gastinel (cello), Sandrine Piau (soprano), Stephen Varcoe (bass), Sara Mingardo (contralto), Fazil Say (piano), Nan Christie (soprano), Timothy Greacen (counter-tenor), Martyn Hill (tenor), Cecile Eloir (mezzo-soprano), Noel Lee (piano), Laurent Korcia (violin), Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano),...

*Catalogue No:* V5036
*Label:* Naive
*Length:* 1 hour 59 minutes


----------



## atsizat

It's so melancholic


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'*

_HJ Lim (piano)_
Recorded: 2011-08-01
Recording Venue: Faller Hall, La Chaux de Fonds, Switzerland, July and August 2011.


----------



## eljr

*Kronos on Stage (Black Angels / Ghost Opera) [DVD]*
Kronos Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2









This is an all-powerful account. In symphonic music in my collection, I might rank only the Levine/Philadelphia Mahler/Cooke 10th just a hairline ahead of it in my favor. And it cost me an arm and a leg to get it ($200+ for 4 CDs, brand-new though) many years ago when it was almost impossible to get any Japanese CDs and the set was already out of print - just some in inventory were left. I was just too happy to be able to get it and never ever regretted getting it. Now the set is available on Fontec label, Canyon is long out of business I think.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works. A short-ish
part nine for the rest of today.

Incidental music for the Hugo von Hoffmannsthal play _Jokamies_ [_Everyman_]
for mezzo-soprano, tenor, baritone, mixed choir, piano, organ and orchestra
op.83 [Texts transl. into Finnish by Huugo Jalkanen] (1916):

with Lilli Paasikivi (mez.), Petri Lehto (ten.), Sauli Tiilikainen (bar.),
Pauli Pietiläinen (org.) and Leena Saarenpää (pf.)









_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.72 (first two songs lost) [Texts: Larin-Kyösti a.k.a.
Karl Gustaf Larson/Martin Greif/Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (c. 1907 and 1915):
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.86 [Texts: Karl August Tavaststjerna/Erik Axel
Karlfeldt/Carl Johan Gustav Snoilsky/Mikael Lybeck] (1916-17):









_Humoresque no.1_ for violin and orchestra op.87 no.1 (1917 - rev. 1940):









_Tanken_ [_Thought_] - song for unaccompanied mixed choir WoO, arr.
for vocal duo and piano WoO [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg]
(orig. 1888 - arr. 1915): a)
_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.90 [Texts: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1917):

a) with Monica Groop (mez.)









_Five Songs_ for unaccompanied male choir op.84 [Texts: Gustav Fröding/
Bertel Gripenberg/Jonathan Reuter] (1914-17):
_Jääkärimarssi_ [_Jäger March_] - song for male choir and piano op.91a, arr.
for male choir and brass band by Arvo Kuikka [Text: Heikki Nurmio]
(orig. 1917 - arr. ????):
_Fridolins dårskap_ [_Fridolin's Madness_] - song for unaccompanied male choir
WoO [Text: Erik Axel Karlfeldt] (1917):









_Six Songs_ for voice and piano op.88 [Texts: Franz Michael Franzen/
Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (1917):
_Narciss_ - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: Bertel Gripenberg] (1918):


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Weinberg: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 7*

Kririll Gerstein (piano), Marie-Christine Zupancic (flute), City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla

Don't have the disc yet as it was just released today but it is accessible through Presto Music's "My Library" feature.

If you would care to have a listen yourself, the label authorized complete recording can be found here -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Arturo Toscanini: Philharmonia Orchestra (1952)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Wilhelm Furtwängler: Berliner Philharmoniker (1949)

A pair of opposites, both greats, recorded live in mono.


----------



## Montarsolo

Another thrift store cd. Mahler/Brahms by Kathleen Ferrier.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Einsamkeit – Songs By Mahler*

Marianne Beate Kielland (mezzo-soprano), Nils Anders Mortensen (piano)

Link to label authorized complete recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com





*Works*

Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)

This will be played in segments throughout today and the weekend...


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Hugo Wolf *(1860-1903): "*Der Feuerreiter*", from "*Mörike-Lieder*" (1888), as recorded in 2005 by the Rundfunkchor Berlin & Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin, conducted by Kent Nagano.

Most of the tracks on this CD feature a vocalist with an orchestra, but this one features a choir with orchestra. An impressive performance of one of the most inspired song cycles of this artist, who unfortunately died too young in an asylum.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 29 in B-flat major, Op. 106 'Hammerklavier'
*
_Jenö Jandó (piano)








_


----------



## Montarsolo

Last music of this day. Schubert streichquartett 13. ABQ


----------



## eljr

*Mozart: Sonatas for Violin and Piano*

Alexander Lonquich (piano), Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)

*Release Date:* 6th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* 9029619480
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 4 hours 33 minutes


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Montarsolo

Montarsolo said:


> Last music of this day.


It wasn’t. Still listened to the Adagietto from Mahler's 5th (Haitink) and then Im Abendrot by Strauss (Norman/Masur). Now it's midnight here. Time to go to bed.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> The same cannot be said of you.


Ah, you've noticed!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 4 (1874 Version. Ed. Nowak 1975) _
*Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt / Eliahu Inbal *• 1982 • Teldec

I'd like to say first don't take my words seriously, so... the thing about the 1874 version is that conductors can push it like a Beethoven symphony without worrying about how to make it sound "romantic" because it is simply not romantic in any way, at least less so than later versions... I do enjoy the music this way though. By the way, this Inbal performance is slow, but I'm pretty sure he wasn't trying to sound "romantic".


----------



## Bkeske

Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts Strauss - Ein Heldenleben. The Cleveland Orchestra. London 1985


----------



## Floeddie

Janáček & Ligeti: Quartets - Belcea Quartet 2019

I listened to the Ligeti work, and Janáček's String Quartet No.1, of which I enjoyed. I will be back to listen to the rest of the work a little later on. I find that a 25 to 35 minute listening time maximizes my appreciation for the performance. Score: 4 of 5 on a scale of 0 - 5 in 0.25 increments.


----------



## Klavierman

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 1
Musica Saeculorum - Philipp Von Steinaecker
(live recording - on original instruments)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Bkeske

Paul Kletzki conducts Mahler Symphony No. 1 In D Major. The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. Angel reissue, late 70’s, originally 1962


----------



## sAmUiLc

Verdi Otello sung in French, by the French singers in the principal roles, and conducted by a French conductor


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Bartholomée conducts Schubert - Symphonie Nr.10 D Dur. Orchestre Philharmonique De Liège. Ricercar 1984, Belgium release


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Enescu: Three Symphonies & Violin Sonata No. 3


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Kurt Atterberg*

Symphony No. 1 in B minor
Symphony No. 4 in G minor "Sinfonia piccola"

*Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt
Ari Rasilainen*


----------



## Rogerx

Holzbauer: Five Symphonies

L'Orfeo Barockorchester, Michi Gaigg


----------



## Rogerx

Mercadante: Flute Concertos, 

Patrick Gallois (flute), Kazunori Seo (flute)


 Mercadante: Capricci (20)
Mercadante: Concerto for Flute & Orchestra in D major
Mercadante: Concerto for two flutes in D major
Mercadante: Flute Concerto in F major
Mercadante: Flute Concerto No. 6 in D major
Mercadante: Introduzione, Largo, Tema con variazioni for flute and orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

Vanzo's singing throughout is exemplary!


----------



## Art Rock

*Dmitry Shostakovich: String Quartets (complete) Volume 6 (Eder Quartet, Naxos)*

For my early morning string quartet routine I am now completing the Shosti cycle by the Eder on Naxos - today volume 6, String Quartets No. 10, No. 11 and No. 13. Tomorrow something completely different (but still string quartets...).


----------



## 13hm13

Yves Nat - Ses Enregistrements 1930-1956 - Box Set 15CDs


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mozart - Sinfonia concertante K364, Symphonies 31 and 36
Rosbaud/SWR SO
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey 









Haydn - The Seasons
Jacobs/Freibuger Barockorchester; 









Korngold - Viel Larm um Nichts, Baby Serenade, Theme and Variations Op 42
Richter/Bruckner Orchester Linz









Stevenson - Passacaglia on DSCH
Levit, piano


----------



## Dulova Harps On

First time listening to this and really enjoying it.
*Nørgård: Libra

Adam Riis, Stefan Östersjö, Danish National Vocal Ensemble, Fredrik Malmberg
2012
Dacapo*

And because I adore Sweelinck and inspired by Bourdon’s recent posts I’ve been watching this :


----------



## sAmUiLc

Many years ago I somehow ran across this unheard-of-till-then Japanese conductor's Eroica Symphony on YT - I don't see it anymore, probably deleted for whatever reason - actually I don't know any Japanese conductors other than Asahina, Ozawa, Nagano and Eiji Oue. It was the weirdest, wildest account of the symphony. Lots of things including tempo and dynamics were willfully exaggerated. Still curious, I ordered the one I could find on HMV Japan. This CD version is much more subdued yet in the end worth keeping and coming back to listen to once in a while.


----------



## Malx

*Walton, Symphony No 1 - LPO, Leonard Slatkin.*
A recording of this great symphony thats often overlooked, but this is a recording I have a lot of time for.


----------



## tortkis

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3 'Pastoral Symphony' - London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Joseph Kaspar Mertz* (1806-1856):* 6 Ländler*, op.12,* "Erinnerung an Ischl"* (~1846), as recorded in 2013 in Italy by Graziano Salvoni.

Some mellow, contemplative guitar music to start the day.
The composer's name appears to be somewhat of an enigma. Wikipedia says: Joseph Kaspar Mertz (Hungarian: Mertz János Gáspár) was an Austro-Hungarian guitarist and composer. [...] He never used his full name when performing or on his publications, preferring only the initials "J. K.". The name "Johann Kaspar" first appeared in the German guitar journal "Der Guitarrefreund" in 1901 and since that time has been incorrectly repeated. In 1900 J. M. Miller used the name "Joseph K. Mertz" for his publication of three previously unpublished manuscripts of Mertz in Three Compositions For Guitar.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Ongoing Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 5 F major KV 158 ("Milano Quartet No. 4")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Die Zauberflöte, K620


Cristina Deutekom (soprano), Stuart Burrows (tenor), René Kollo (tenor), Gerhard Stolze (tenor), Wolfgang Zimmer (speaker), Hermann Prey (bass-baritone), Renate Holm (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Hanneke Van Bork (soprano), Hans Sotin (bass), Pilar Lorengar (soprano), Herbert Lackner (bass), Hetty Plumacher (contralto), Martti Talvela (bass), Kurt Equiluz (tenor)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Staatsoper
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1969-10
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## sAmUiLc

Franck / Debussy: Violin Sonatas / Chausson: Poème


Kyung Wha Chung - album - 1998 - 8 songs




www.deezer.com


----------



## Philidor

Did I already tell you that ... oh yes, I did ...

*Max Reger: Fantasie über den Choral "Halleluja! Gott zu loben, bleibet meine Seelenfreud" op. 52 No. 3*

Bernhard Buttmann
Organ by Seifert in the Marienbasilika in Kevelaer (D) (IV/148)










A real monster organ.


----------



## Georgieva

Good morning. My first coffee comes with:
*Rondo for Violin and Orchestra in A, D. 438: Adagio- Allegro giusto
Gidon Kremer, London Symphony Orchestra & Emil Tchakarov *(student and _very close_ friend of Karajan)


----------



## Chilham

My 'Saturday Symphony', starting my journey week with the Second Viennese School.









Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 1
Sir Simon Rattle, Birmingham Contemporary Music Group









Berg: Violin Concerto
Claudio Abbado & Orchestra Mozart, Isabelle Faust









Berg: Lyric Suite
Tetzlaff Quartet









Berg: Piano Sonata No. 1 i. Mässigbe wegt
Glenn Gould









Berg: Piano Sonata No. 1 i. Mässigbe wegt (Orch. Verboy)
Riccardo Chailly, Concertgebouworkest


----------



## sAmUiLc

Op. 110


----------



## OCEANE

Blomstedt's Schubert Symphony NO. 8


----------



## Art Rock

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Complete Songs Volume 5 (Nina Rautio, Ilya Levinsky, Sergei Leiferkus, Semion Skigin, Conifer)*

The last of five CD's. All three singers who took care of the songs so far get one more chance to shine. And this rounds off my replaying and cataloguing of the PIT CD's.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven Op. 111









The greatest of all! 😘😍🥰


----------



## Malx

*Bax, Symphony No 4 - BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley.*
Another very fine British symphony to keep this mornings music moving along.


----------



## OCEANE

Bruckner No. 7 by Chailly


----------



## Montarsolo

Black morning coffee with Scarlatti and I musici.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pavel Chesnokov* (1877-1944): *To the most holy Sovereign Lady*, op.43 (1915), as recorded by the PaTRAM Institute Male Choir, directed by Vladimir Gorbik.

Chesnokov is a major name in the Slavonic world, and his choral works are well worth checking out. On this particular recording, the sound engineers paid special attention to the _basso profundos_ -- it's just unbelievable that anyone is able to sing that low.
Chesnokov's later life, by the way, is rather tragic, as Wikipedia reports: In the Soviet era (as of 1917) religion was often under oppression. The Cathedral of Christ the Saviour, whose last choirmaster had been Chesnokov, was destroyed, which disturbed him so deeply that he stopped writing music altogether. He died on 14 March 1944 of a heart attack caused by malnutrition while he was waiting in a Moscow bread line.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ludwig van Beethoven* (1770-1827): *Missa Solemnis*, op.123 (1823), as recorded in 1966 by the Berliner Philharmoniker & Wiener Singverein, conducted by Herbert von Karajan. With Gundula Janowitz; Christa Ludwig; Fritz Wunderlich; Walter Berry.

Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, and especially the Benedictus, must be one of the most lofty musical achievements of the Western world ever. And on this CD, it is performed by a dream cast. Not surprisingly, I can't think of anything I don't like about this CD.


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 4 - Bavarian RSO, Lorin Maazel.*
In some ways this set can be seen as a nice compromise - it is has considered tempos, Maazel doesn't rush, but it isn't as slow Celibidache's Munich accounts - but it definitely allows the music to breathe (sorry for the cliche) which I find helpful in Bruckner. It is well recorded and of course it is a live set which I always have a liking for.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert : Symphonies Nos. 8 “Unfinished” & 9 “Great”

Berliner Philharmoniker-Karl Böhm


----------



## Bourdon

Sweelinck

Third Book

Psalms 110-113-119-120-126-131-134-148 & 150


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Frédéric Chopin *(1810-1849): *Cello sonata in G minor*, op.65 (1846), as recorded by in 1980 Mstislav Rostropovich and Martha Argerich.

I love this performance, if only for the sheer full-blooded playing by these two giants. Very rewarding experience. 

From Wikipedia: The cello sonata was the last of Chopin's works to be published in his lifetime. The sonata was written for and dedicated to Auguste Franchomme. The sonata is remarkable for the concentration of its material: much of the music of the first movement grows out of the cello’s opening statement, and certain theme-shapes appear in all its movements. The last three movements were first publicly performed by Franchomme and Chopin at the composer's last public concert, at the Salle Pleyel on 16 February 1848.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3 'A Pastoral


Yvonne Kenny (soprano), Catherine Bott (soprano), Brian Rayner Cook (baritone), Roderick Elms (organ)
London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra
Bryden Thomson


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Recommended on Spotify - not sure to be honest.


----------



## Malx

More from Maazel.
*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Sarah Fox, Philharmonia Orchestra, Lorin Maazel.*


----------



## OCEANE

Revisited this well performed Mahler No. 1


----------



## OCEANE

Malx said:


> More from Maazel.
> *Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Sarah Fox, Philharmonia Orchestra, Lorin Maazel.*


Thanks for sharing.
I noted your posts of Bruckner and this Mahler by Maazel which I used to listen to but I later shifted to Chailly's complete cycles.


----------



## Malx

Finally this morning another fourth Symphony, lighter in style than previous selections but not the lightest from this composer.
*Schubert, Symphony No 4 'Tragic' - Les Musiciens du Louvre, Marc Minkowski.








*


----------



## prlj

*Casella Symphony No. 1 BBC/Noseda*


Another new-to-me composer...suggested by the Apple Music algorithm, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Will have to look into more of his works...


----------



## Philidor

I was too lazy to think about an autumnal program, so I took it out of the box as is:

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: Overture "The Hebrides" op. 26

Robert Schumann: Piano Concerto A minor op. 54

Felix Mendelssohn Bartoldy: Symphony No. 3 A minor op. 56 "Scottish"*

Maria João Pires, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Lyric Pieces

Stephen Hough (piano)


----------



## Merl

Just finishing listening to this one in time for the City game. Lovely Novak performance.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part ten
for late morning and early afternoon.

_Jone havsfärd_ [_Jonah's Sea Journey_] - song for unaccompanied male choir
WoO [Text: Gustaf Fröding] (1918):
_Ute hörs stormen_ [_Out There a Storm_] - song for unaccompanied male choir
WoO [Text: Gösta Schybergson] (1918):
_Brusande rusar en våg_ [_Roaring, a Wave Rushes_] - song for unaccompanied
male choir WoO [Text: Gösta Schybergson] (1918):
_Likhet_ [_Alikeness_] - song for voice and piano, arr. for unaccompanied male choir
WoO [Text: Johan Ludvig Runeberg] (orig. 1890 - arr. 1922):
_Two Songs_ for unaccompanied male choir op.108 [Texts: Larin Kyösti] (1925):









_Oma maa_ [_My Homeland_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.92
[Text: Samuli Kustaa Berg] (1918):
_Maan virsi_ [_Song to the Earth_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra op.95
[Text: Eino Leino] (1920):
_Väinön virsi_ [_Väinämöinen's Song_] - cantata for mixed choir and orchestra
op.110 [Text: Finnish legend from _Kalevala_] (1926):









_Små flickorna_ [_Little Girls_] - song for voice and piano WoO
[Text: Hjalmar Procopé] (1920):









_Three Pieces_ for piano op.96, arr. for orchestra (with two female voices in no.2)
[Text: Hjalmar Procopé] (orig. 1919 - arr. by 1921):
_Morceau romantique sur un motif de M. Jakob de Julin_ for orchestra
WoO (1925):









Symphony no.6 in D-minor op.104 (1918-23):
Symphony no.7 in C op.105 (1922-24):


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 3 'A Pastoral
> 
> 
> Yvonne Kenny (soprano), Catherine Bott (soprano), Brian Rayner Cook (baritone), Roderick Elms (organ)
> London Symphony Chorus, London Symphony Orchestra
> Bryden Thomson


I hope you will like it as I did.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Vol.4 

CD 1


----------



## OCEANE

Listened to so much symphonic music lately and I returned to beloved Bach keyboard music.


----------



## Georgieva

*Telemann: Brockes-Passion*
René Jacobs, RIAS Kammerchor and Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## sbmonty

Holzbauer: Symphony In D Major, Op. 3/4
Michi Gaigg; L'Orfeo Barockorchester

Nice recording. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

sbmonty said:


> View attachment 174858
> 
> 
> Holzbauer: Symphony In D Major, Op. 3/4
> Michi Gaigg; L'Orfeo Barockorchester
> 
> Nice recording. Very enjoyable.


I started the day with the same recording .


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: The First Walpurgis Night, & Overtures

Zürcher Sing-Akademie, Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


----------



## littlejohnuk1

littlejohnuk1 said:


> Recommended on Spotify - not sure to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 174853


Actually it's alright. Listened to it at the Home Bargains melee this morning. My favourite track was Symphonic variations for Cello.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Georg Friedrich Händel* (1685-1759): *The Triumph of Time and Truth, oratorio*, HWV.71 (1757), as recorded in 2014 by the Ludus Baroque Chamber Orchestra, Ludus Baroque Chorus, conducted by Richard Neville-Towle. With Sophie Bevan (soprano), Ed Lyon (tenor), William Berger (bass), Tim Mead (counter-tenor), Mary Bevan (soprano).

From Wikipedia: "The Triumph of Time and Truth" is the final name of an oratorio by George Frideric Handel produced in three different versions across fifty years of the composer’s career. In March 1757, possibly without much involvement from the blind and aging Handel, the oratorio was further expanded and revised. The libretto was reworked into English, probably by the composer’s prolific last librettist, Thomas Morell, while John Christopher Smith Jr. probably assembled the score. Although Jephtha (1751) is considered the composer’s true last oratorio, this third version of Il trionfo comes later.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphonies Nos. 1–4*
Colin Davis: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (1988–1989)

I heard Davis’s _Tragic Overture_ last night and thought it was quite fine, so I'm going to work my way through this cycle today. It's not a very popular cycle, and RCA has also issued James Levine’s Chicago Brahms cycle as part of this same series, which certainly overshadows this one. The orchestra is beautiful and recorded splendidly.


----------



## Rogerx

Bantock: Overture to a Greek Tragedy, Holbrooke: The Birds of Rhiannon

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Philharmonia Orchestra, Vernon Handley, Nicholas Braithwaite

Bantock: Overture to a Greek Tragedy
Holbrooke: The Birds of Rhiannon, Op. 87
Rootham: Symphony No. 1 in C minor


----------



## eljr

*Mahler: Symphony No. 5*

Berliner Philharmoniker, Gustavo Dudamel

*Release Date:* 20th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* BPHR2003644
*Label:* Berliner Philharmoniker
*Length:* 70 minutes


----------



## Baxi

*Alexander von Zemlinsky
Symphony No. 1* & 2
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra • Ludovit Rajter*
Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra • Edgar Seipenbusch
(12/1989*; 11/1985)*


----------



## Georgieva

*Radu Lupu 
Beethoven: Piano Concertos No 1 and 2*
Vinyl.


----------



## Vasks




----------



## Rogerx

The Russian Album

Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano)


Arensky: Suite for two pianos No. 2 'Silhouettes', Op. 23
Rachmaninov: Suite No. 2 for Two Pianos, Op. 17
Shostakovich: Concertino for two pianos in A minor, Op. 94
Stravinsky: Concerto for 2 Pianos


----------



## Georgieva

Some of you, honorable friends will absolutely love this record: 

*Radu Lupu
Murray Perahia*

Mozart: Andante and Variations in G for Piano Duet, K501
Mozart: Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608
Mozart: Sonata for 2 pianos in D major, K448
Schubert: Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940


----------



## Enthusiast

I bought all six of these one by one as they came out. At the time they were quite simply amazing. Since then we have had Adam Fischer' and Antonini's excellent Haydn but these Pinnock recordings remain special to me. These two discs contain symphonies 26, 35, 38, 39, 49, 58 and 59.


----------



## Georgieva

Bulgarian special: 
Vesselin Stoyanov - 1st Symphony


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## Philidor

Enthusiast said:


> I bought all six of these one by one as they came out. At the time they were quite simply amazing.


It is soooo good to hear that there are other aficionados which are on the track for 30 or more years. Thank you so much.


Enthusiast said:


> Since then we have had Adam Fischer' and Antonini's excellent Haydn but these Pinnock recordings remain special to me.


Indeed. These recordings are as fresh as when they appeared.


----------



## Rogerx

The Snow Maiden - Overtures and Orchestral Suites

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra, Kees Bakels


Rimsky Korsakov: Christmas Eve
Rimsky Korsakov: Christmas Eve Suite
Rimsky Korsakov: Overture on Russian Themes, Op. 28
Rimsky Korsakov: Pan Voyevoda
Rimsky Korsakov: Pan Voyevoda Suite
Rimsky Korsakov: Snow Maiden Suite
Rimsky Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride
Rimsky Korsakov: The Tsar's Bride Overture


----------



## Bkeske

Have not spun this CD for a long time. This CD was the purchase in the early 2000’s which began my more deeper interest into ‘classical‘ music. It was a ‘wake up call’ for me. I didn’t even know about his association with my hometown Cleveland Orchestra at the time.

Pierre Boulez - The Artists Album
Deutsche Grammophon, The Artists Album Series, 2000
European release


----------



## Philidor

Special times require special music.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6 A minor ("Tragic")*

London Symphony Orchestra
Mariss Jansons










A magnificent rendition of one of the most excellent symphonies ever written.

Ok, Solti is offering more bite, Tennstedt is offering more darkness, Abbado (with the BPO) offered a rendition that could be called neoclassical, Bernstein is offering more Bernstein, but over all this is one of my favorite renditions of this masterpiece.

In particular Jansons displayed architecture and polyphony of the finale in a marvellous way. Well, architecture and polyphony are not to everyone's taste, but architecture and polyphony of the finale are (to my mind) just the ingredients which make this symphony unique.

The only weak point from my perspective is that Jansons chose the sequence Adagio - Scherzo. I prefer Scherzo - Adagio, as Mahler did at some point in his life. - I am aware that Mahler preferred the other order some day, but what does this mean with a composer who said that he wanted to rework his symphonies every five years? Nothing. And I am not too much in quasi-religious statements such as "last wish by the composer" or similar. Had Mahler died after writing the symphony, some guy would worship the sequence "Scherzo - Adagio" as the unique wish by the composer.

Everything imho, of course.


----------



## Enthusiast

An attractive disc.


----------



## eljr

*Royal Fireworks*

Bach – Handel – Purcell – Telemann
Alison Balsom (trumpet)
Balsom Ensemble


> The album’s real gold lies in its two D major solo trumpet works by Purcell and Telemann: the ravishingly soft and lyrical solemnity Balsom brings to the opening Adagio of Telemann’s first Trumpet... — Gramophone Magazine, January 2020 More…



*Release Date:* 8th Nov 2019
*Catalogue No:* 9029537006
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 56 minutes










Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Instrumentalist of the Year


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Alban Berg Quartet - The Complete Recordings*

Bartók - String Quartet No. 1, Sz 40 (Op. 7)

Bartók - String Quartet No. 2, Sz 67 (Op. 17)

Bartók - String Quartet No. 3, Sz 85


----------



## Philidor

Revisiting.

*Friedrich Gernsheim: String Quartet No. 3 F major op. 51*

Diogenes Quartet










Just a wonderful quartet. Thanks for recommending.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Darius Milhaud* (1892-1974): *Scaramouche*, op.165b (for 2 pianos), as recorded live in Italy in 2013 by Martha Argerich & Gabriele Baldocci, piano.

Milhaud usually leaves me only lukewarm, but his "Scaramouche" remains a blazing mood-booster, especially the closing part "Brazileira", energetically performed here.


----------



## Enthusiast

Philidor said:


> It is soooo good to hear that there are other aficionados which are on the track for 30 or more years. Thank you so much.
> 
> Indeed. These recordings are as fresh as when they appeared.


For me I would say these are the best discs that Pinnock made (which is saying a lot).


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Felix Mendelssohn* (1809-1847): *Gloria, for mixed choir, soloists and orchestra* (1829), as performed in 2002 by the Chamber Choir of Europe, the Amadeus Choir and the Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen, conducted by Nicol Matt. With Barbara Werner (alto), Natalie Karl (soprano), Manfred Bittner (bass), Robert Morvai (tenor). 

Some may feel the inclination to start yawning at the incredibly Victorian character of the work and this performance, but to me it feels like a warm bath. When it comes to early romantic choral work, I think Mendelssohn is nigh unbeatable.


----------



## Philidor

Now coming back to Cerha's Pacific 231.

*Friedrich Cerha: String Quartet No. 2 (1989/90)*

Arditti Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven VC + Mendelssohn VC in e
Christian Ferras / Orchestre National de l'ORTF / Joseph Keilberth (B), Wolfgang Sawallisch (M)
live

Both are on the same CD-R.

side note: Ferras committed suicide. Keilberth collapsed while conducting Tristan and died. Neither lived a full life. ☹


----------



## Philidor

Wanted to listen to the original ...

*Arthur Honegger: Pacific 231 ("Mouvement symphonique No. 1")*

Bavarian Radio SO
Charles Dutoit


----------



## eljr

*
Purcell: Sacred Music*

Baroque Brass of London & Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Timothy Brown

*Release Date:* 24th Aug 2009
*Catalogue No:* 93981
*Label:* Brilliant Classics
*Series: *Musica Sacra
*Length:* 54 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Sabine Devieilhe sings Bach and Handel in a very enjoyable disc. Lovely voice, great singing and playing.


----------



## Bkeske

Kirill Pentrenko returns to conduct his second performance for the Berlin Philharmonic this season. Live via The Digital Concert Hall. Todays very interesting program:


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 6 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Lorin Maazel.*

This box is by all accounts an acquired taste - a taste I haven't fully acquired. 
Maazel's speeds are temperate to say the least, considered would be polite, glacial for some and they are definitely giving me food for thought.
The fourth symphony I listened to earlier was fine I could live with his interpretation however with the sixth I had a real issue with the tempos, almost losing any forward momentum at times I struggled to concentrate on the music - I stuck with it to the end but truth is I will not return to this one again.
The set is relatively cheap to buy but I'll stay with streaming meantime, I will try a few more symphonies before reaching a final conclusion.


----------



## Philidor

Now to the beginning of the 19th century ... some guy from Bonn raised dust in Vienna ...

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet F major op. 18 Nr. 1*

artemis quartet










Exciting rendition. - In German I would say "rattenscharf", DeepL translates it to "hot as a rat", but I am not sure whether this matches well.


----------



## eljr

*Preludes*

Julia MacLaine

*Release Date:* 11th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* AN28914
*Label:* Analekta
*Length:* 64 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

Honegger

Jeanne D'Arc Au Bücher


----------



## littlejohnuk1

N Fowleri said:


> There is a wonderful thing about contemporary classical music. If somebody says they don't enjoy something that you like, you can tell them they don't have adequate experience to understand it.
> 
> View attachment 173190
> 
> 
> Gyorgy Ligeti Complete Piano Music
> Fredrik Ullen, pianist
> Label: BIS


Disagree.


----------



## Philidor

Now some Reger, which is a palindrome.

*Max Reger: String Quartet G minor op. 54 No. 1 (1900)*

Mannheimer Streichquartett


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing my Sabine Devieilhe trawl of this afternoon...


----------



## tortkis

Linda Catlin Smith: Wanderer - Apartment House (Another Timbre)









Beautiful, introspective chamber works composed 1999-2010.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Georg Friedrich Händel* (1685-1759): *Alceste, HWV.45* (1750), as recorded in 2011 by the Early Opera Company & Chorus, conducted by Cristian Curnyn. With Lucy Crowe, Benjamin Hulett, Elizabeth Weisberg, Andrew Foster-Williams.

Curnyn is absolutely new to me; I think this one worked out very fine.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Reinecke: Harp Concerto / Flute Concerto / Ballade


----------



## elgar's ghost

Jean Sibelius - various works part eleven of eleven
for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Sibelius' final two orchestral works of note, plus
a few later arrangements of earlier material.

_Tapiola_ - tone poem for orchestra op.112 (1926):









Prelude and two suites for orchestra from the incidental music for William
Shakespeare's _Stormen_ [_The Tempest_] op.109 (orig. 1925-26 - arr. 1927
with one number revised in 1929):









_Andante festivo_ for string quartet WoO, arr. for strings and timpani
WoO (orig. 1922 - arr. 1938):









_Finlandia_ - tone poem for orchestra op.26, version for male choir and orchestra
[Text: Veikko Antero Koskenniemi] (orig. 1899-1900 - arr. with lyrics by 1940):









_Finlandia_ - tone poem for orchestra op.26, arr. for unaccompanied male choir
as _Finlandia-hymni_ op.26bis [Text: Veikko Antero Koskenniemi]
(orig. 1899-1900 - arr. 1941):









_Ett ensamt skidspår_ [_A Lonely Ski-Trail_] - melodrama for narrator and piano
WoO, arr. for narrator, harp and strings WoO [Text: Bertel Gripenberg]
(orig. 1925 - arr. 1948):

with Lasse Pöysti (nar.)


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Mozzi's 41 - why does it take so long to find stuff on Spotify on the phone. Go to the PC it's much quicker. Anyway - as recommended by Dave Hurwitz.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Heinrich Schmelzer* (1620-1680): *Lamento sopra la morte Ferdinandi III* (1657), as recorded in 2012 by Ensemble Masques, conducted by Olivier Fortin.

Now this is imho a real find. The Ensemble Masques do not just perform Schmelzer, they _believe_ in Schmelzer and his works. Very convincing.


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Mahler - Symphonie No. 4. The Cleveland Orchestra with Juliane Banse, soprano.

From the Boulez/Cleveland Orchestra 8CD box set, Deutsche Grammophon 2017.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari* (1876-1948):* Intermezzo from "I gioielli della Madonna"* (1911), as recorded in 2021 by the Oviedo Filarmonia, conducted by Friedrich Haider.

Lovely disc. Excellent sound production.


----------



## Klavierman

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Montarsolo

Brahms 4, Concertgebouw Orkest, Eduard van Beinum. A very satisfying performance.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts :

Mussorgsky - Pictures At An Exhibition. Recorded 1963
Kodály - Háry János Suite. Recorded 1969
Prokofiev - Lt. Kijé - Symphonic Suite, Op. 60. Recorded 1969
The Cleveland Orchestra. 
Sony Classical / Essential Classics, 1992


----------



## Malx

Today has been all about symphonies, so a little earlier I continued with:
*Holmboe, Symphonies Nos 11 & 12 - Aarhus Symphony Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes.*
From the collection.

Now I am streaming:
*Mahler, Symphony No 3 - Norma Procter, Ambrosian Singers, Wandsworth School Boys Choir, LSO, Jascha Horenstein.















*


----------



## Montarsolo

JC Bach, Ingrid Haebler


----------



## Floeddie

*George Enescu: Violin Concerto; Phantasy For Piano & Orchestra*; NDR Radiophilharmonie, Peter Ruzicka; Carolin Widmann (violin), Luiza Borac (piano),


This was my first listening & I focused on the violin concerto. It felt fairly standard, as there's nothing remarkable about it. I'm looking forward to hearing the piano piece. 2.5 stars out of 5, on a scale of 0 - 5 in 0.25 increments.


----------



## sAmUiLc

https://www.muziekweb.nl/en/Link/DAX0169/Lieder


----------



## Floeddie

littlejohnuk1 said:


> Mozzi's 41 - why does it take so long to find stuff on Spotify on the phone. Go to the PC it's much quicker. Anyway - as recommended by Dave Hurwitz.


The Spotify PC app is clearly better, particularly for library management. Life on a cell phone is not my first choice.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Floeddie said:


> The Spotify PC app is clearly better, particularly for library management. Life on a cell phone is not my first choice.


If I can't find it on the app I look at the pc website. Usually I end up finding it so I can play it on my bose bluetooth.


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 2 No. 1
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 2 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major, Op. 53 'Waldstein'*
_
Wilhelm Kempff (1950s mono set)








_


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Respighi: Poema autunnale
Suk: Fantasy Op. 24
Chausson: Poème Op. 25
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Anima Eterna Brugge
Jos van Immerseel, fortepiano

Berlioz/Debussy/Ravel/Poulenc
5 CD box Alpha Classics 2005

CD #5 Poulenc

Concerto pour deux pianos
Suite Française
Concert champêtre


----------



## eljr

*Glass: Akhnaten*

Zachary James (Amenhotep III), Richard Bernstein (Aye), Aaron Blake (High Priest), Will Liverman (General Horemhab), Anthony Roth Constanzo (Akhnaten), Disella Larusdottir (Queen Tye), J'Nai Bridges (Nefertiti), Metropolitan Opera, Karen Kamensek

*Release Date:* 1st Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* OMM0154
*Label:* Orange Mountain










Grammy Awards
64th Awards (2022)
Winner - Best Opera Recording


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> Continuing my Sabine Devieilhe trawl of this afternoon...


I expect to get around to this one within a few days.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various non-vocal works
part one for this evening.

_Salut d'Amour_ for violin and piano op.12, arr. for string orchestra
(orig. 1888 - arr. 1889): a)
_Serenade_ for string orchestra op.20, revision of three earlier pieces
for strings (orig. 1888 - rev. 1892): b)

a) with the CSR Symphony Orchestra (Bratislava)/Adrian Leaper
b) with the Capella Istropolitana/Adrian Leaper









_Froissart_ - concert overture for orchestra op.19 (1890):

with the New Philharmonia Orchestra/Sir John Barbirolli









_Introduction_ and _Andante_ from _Vesper Voluntaries_ for organ op.14 (1890): a)
Sonata in G for organ op.28 (1895): b)

a) with Christopher Robinson (org.)
b) with Herbert Sumsion (org.)









_Imperial March_ for orchestra op.32 (1896-97):









_Variations on an Original Theme_ [_Enigma_] for orchestra op.36 (1899):
Incidental music and funeral march for orchestra from the play _Grania and 
Diarmid_ by George Moore and W.B. Yeats op.42 (1901):


----------



## sAmUiLc

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance March #1









on CD-R

I made a copy from my LP.

With 6,000 delighted audience singing along and screaming at the end, this is the most rousing 1st P&C March I've ever heard. 🤑🤪


----------



## sAmUiLc

Pomp & Circumstance Marches


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner 4th
Netherlands Radio PO / Karina Canellakis 


https://www.nporadio4.nl/concerten/b620acb1-c1f5-4007-b026-63299aabde24/bruckners-romantische-en-een-eerbetoon-aan-xenakis


----------



## Itullian

Great performances and a great buy.


----------



## OCEANE

Partitas No. 1 & 2
(Looking forward to Levit's other Bach recordings in future)


----------



## OCEANE

Philidor said:


> Special times require special music.
> 
> *Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6 A minor ("Tragic")*
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Mariss Jansons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A magnificent rendition of one of the most excellent symphonies ever written.
> 
> Ok, Solti is offering more bite, Tennstedt is offering more darkness, Abbado (with the BPO) offered a rendition that could be called neoclassical, Bernstein is offering more Bernstein, but over all this is one of my favorite renditions of this masterpiece.
> 
> In particular Jansons displayed architecture and polyphony of the finale in a marvellous way. Well, architecture and polyphony are not to everyone's taste, but architecture and polyphony of the finale are (to my mind) just the ingredients which make this symphony unique.
> 
> The only weak point from my perspective is that Jansons chose the sequence Adagio - Scherzo. I prefer Scherzo - Adagio, as Mahler did at some point in his life. - I am aware that Mahler preferred the other order some day, but what does this mean with a composer who said that he wanted to rework his symphonies every five years? Nothing. And I am not too much in quasi-religious statements such as "last wish by the composer" or similar. Had Mahler died after writing the symphony, some guy would worship the sequence "Scherzo - Adagio" as the unique wish by the composer.
> 
> Everything imho, of course.


Thanks for sharing 
Just to echo your preference of Scherzo-Adagio, which I also prefer upon on my listening experience and feeling gained from this symphony.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Max Reger: *Violin Concerto* in A major, Op. 101
Manfred Scherzer, violin; Herbert Blomstedt: Staatskapelle Dresden (1981)

Sumptuous recording of a beautiful late-Romantic work that is too often neglected.


----------



## Klavierman

He's an excellent pianist--good sound, too.


----------



## Kiki

*Nicholas Maw*
_Odyssey_
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra / Simon Rattle* • 1990 Live • EMI

Epic masterpiece. 95 mins of pure music that is rich in contents but has no programme.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 7
Concentus Musicus Wien / Karina Canellakis
live.. Jun 26, 2016
on CD-R

#2 is run-of-the-mill but #7 is rather excellent, worth re-visiting once in a while.


----------



## Rogerx

Francesca Caccini: Sacred and Secular Songs

Elena Cecchi Fedi (soprano)

Cappella di Santa Maria degli Angiolini, Gian Luca Lastraioli


----------



## Bkeske

The Bréton String Quartet : Tomás Bretón - String Quartet No. 3 In E Minor (1909) & String Quartet No. 1 In D Major (1904). Naxos 2020, German release


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Herzogenberg: Cello Sonatas 1-3


----------



## Rogerx

Arthur Benjamin: Violin Sonatina & Viola Sonata

Lawrence Power (viola & violin), Simon Crawford-Phillips (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mozart - Symphonies 38, 40 (1st version), 40 (2nd version)
Rosbaud/SWR SO
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey 









Mozart - Complete Piano Sonatas
Levin, (Mozart’s) fortepiano
CDs 1 and 2
Excellent playing. This will be a classic set


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven ; Egmont Complete Incidental Music

Pilar Lorengar

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra- George Szell


----------



## haydnguy

Dynasty: Bach Concertos
Jean Rondeau, harpsichord


----------



## Philidor

Today we are celebrating the 14th Sunday after Trinity.

*J. S. Bach: "Es ist nichts Gesundes an meinem Leibe“ BWV 25*

Lisa Larsson, Gerd Türk, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman


----------



## sAmUiLc

Julianne Baird, Ronn McFarlane - The English Lute Song


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1988 CD release of "The English Lute Song" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Rogerx

Minkus-Delibes: La Source / Drigo: La Flûte magique

Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Richard Bonynge


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky - Complete Songs Volume 3


Tchaikovsky - Complete Songs Volume 3. Naxos: 8555371. Buy CD or download online. Ljuba Kazarnovskaya (soprano) & Ljuba Orfenova (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Chilham

Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht
Isabelle Faust, Anne Katharina Schreiber, Antoine Tamestit, Danusha Waskiewicz, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Christian Poltera









Schoenberg: Five Orchestral Pieces
Sir Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra

Schoenberg: Gurrelieder
Berlin Philharmonic, Chor des Leipziger Rundfunks, Ernst Senff Chorus, Philip Langridge, Karita Mattila, Thomas Moser, Anne Sofie von Otter, Thomas Quasthoff, Sir Simon Rattle, Rundfunkchor Berlin









Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Meesun Hong, Julia Gallego, Reto Bieri, Thomas Kaufmann, Joonas Ahonen









Schoenberg: Moses und Aron (Highlights)
Franz Grundheber, SWR Sinfonieorchester des Südwestrundfunks, Sylvain Cambreling


----------



## Art Rock

*Ben Johnston: String Quartets No. 1, No. 5 and No. 10 (Kepler Quartet, New World)*

For my early morning string quartet routine, I will be listening to Ben Johnston's works the coming three days. His works may not be "accessible", but they are very rewarding after repeated listening (at least for me). Today the first, fifth and tenth quartet.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Suite in E flat major 

Never have I heard the cello suite BWV 1010 in a more convincing performance than here in an arrangement by Leonhardt on cembalo. The Prélude begins, to put it freely, in a dancing cadence of church bells that drags you along in a driving but fluid movement, this as far as the part with which the suite opens. It's an arrangement by Leonhardt that I always enjoy listening to.


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel


Bach, C P E: Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Stande, Wq. Deest
Bach, C P E: Symphony in F
Bach, J C F: Pygmalion
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'
Bach, W F: Symphony in B flat major, F 71


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Continuing with Bach's organ works, which have never charmed me as much as with these recordings played by Bram Beekman. After hearing them a number of times, they have only gained in luster. It is as if I have synchronized myself with these performances with the result that I am completely converting to his musicianship and interpretation.
The recordings sound almost ideal to me.

Vol 4

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 in D major 
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley
Recorded: 1986-09-01
Recording Venue: September 1986, Philharmonic Hall, Liverpool


----------



## Bourdon

Bax


----------



## Rogerx

Berg: Violin Concerto, Three Pieces for Orchestra

James Ehnes (violin)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Berliner Philharmoniker (1996)

Listening to a lot of Harnoncourt lately and it's a treat to hear Brahms reworked this way.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Riccardo Chailly: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1989)

I think this is a bit smoother/glossier than Chailly's more recent recording from Leipzig.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various non-vocal works
part two for this afternoon.

_Concert Allegro_ for piano op. 46 (1901):

with John Ogdon (pf.)









_Cockaigne_ [_In London Town_] - concert overture for orchestra op.40 (1900-01):
_Pomp and Circumstance March nos.1-4_ for orchestra op.39 nos.1-4
(1901/1901/1904/1907):









_In the South_ [_Alassio_] - concert overture for orchestra op.50 (1903-04):









_Introduction and Allegro_ for string orchestra op.47 (1905):

with the Capella Istropolitana/Adrian Leaper









_Dream Children_ - two pieces for orchestra op.43 (1902):
_The Wand of Youth - _two suites for orchestra op.1a/b (1907,
based on material from 1867-71):


----------



## MartinDB

Some Beethoven. Karajan 6th, '63 cycle, 7th '86 cycle. Brendel sonata #30.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Carl Nielsen* (1865-1931): *Symphony no.1 in G minor*, op.7 (1892), as recorded in 2005 by the Janacek Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Theodore Kuchar.

Sometimes I find Nielsen's symphonies a bit too bold / heavy, but this performance of his first symphony I certainly find enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Monsalvat said:


> Max Reger: *Violin Concerto* in A major, Op. 101
> Manfred Scherzer, violin; Herbert Blomstedt: Staatskapelle Dresden (1981)
> 
> Sumptuous recording of a beautiful late-Romantic work that is too often neglected.


Indeed beautiful, but also rather demanding for both performers _and _listeners alike. Clocking at almost an hour, even Reger himself eventually admitted that "it's a monster" (though he never considered revising / shortening it). 
I have the recording by Tanja Becker-Bender and Lothar Sagrosek conducting the the Konzerthausorchester Berlin.


----------



## sbmonty

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 In C Minor, Op. 67
Igor Markevitch; Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux

Wow! What an amazing performance. Urging you to listen if you haven't heard this recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Benjamin Godard: Symphony No. 2, Trois Morceaux & Symphonie gothique

Münchner Rundfunkorchester, David Reiland


----------



## Malx

Having dipped into this box yesterday I have been tempted back.
*Schubert, Symphonies 1 & 2 - Les Musiciens du Louvre, Marc Minkowski.*

I don't play the early Schubert symphonies enough these days. In many ways he may be looking back to Mozart and Haydn, nothing wrong with that, I still get a lot of enjoyment from these works.


----------



## Enthusiast

Pinnock's lovely Fasch CD.


----------



## Floeddie

*Benjamin Britten - Piano Concerto Op. 13*

Excellent. 4.5 out of 5.


----------



## eljr

*The Psalms*

Choir of St John's College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha

*Release Date:* 16th Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* SIGCD721
*Label:* Signum
*Length:* 51 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Franz Anton Hoffmeister

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert



Hoffmeister: Symphony in D major
Hoffmeister: Symphony in E major
Hoffmeister: Symphony in G major ‘La festa della Pace 1791'


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Samuel Sebastian Wesley* (1810-1876): *The Wilderness* (~1832), as recorded in 1991 by the Choir of New College Oxford, conducted by Edward Higginbottom from the organ.

Very nice and accessible collection of nineteenth-century British anthems.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *Nachtlied*, from *Acht geistliche Gesänge*, op.138 (1914), as recorded by the NDR Chor Hamburg, directed by Hans-Christoph Rademann.

This was a heads-up this afternoon. While not all Reger's works are are immediately digestible, this one entered in without any effort. The NDR Chor Hamburg also seem to be enjoying themselves.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9

Berliner Philharmoniker, Rafael Kubelik


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Italian Baroque music from Fabio Biondi.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: Symphony No. 5 (USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Olympia)
*
The fifth of his numbered symphonies, composed in 1976. A strong work that should be better known than it is.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Marco Tamayo - Guitar Music From Cuba (Cancion De Cuna)


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2004 CD release of "Guitar Music From Cuba (Cancion De Cuna)" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Bourdon

Haydn

Heiligmesse

The Choir of St John's College Cambridge
George Guest


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Onslow: String Quintets No. 20 & 26















Onslow: String Quintets No. 10 & 22


----------



## eljr

*Robert Fayrfax: Music For Tudor Kings and Queens*

Ensemble Pro Victoria, Toby Ward


> This is an unabashedly specialist release...But what riches for those already inclined to luxuriate in the heavy cloth and densely woven sonic thread of Robert Fayrfax’s choral music...there’s... — Gramophone Magazine, January 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 22nd Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* DCD34265
*Label:* Delphian
*Length:* 66 minutes










Gramophone Awards
2022
Shortlisted - Early Music


----------



## eljr

*Sir Edward Elgar: The Crown of India*

Clare Shearer (mezzo-soprano), Gerald Finley (baritone), Barbara Marten (narrator), Deborah McAndrew (narrator) & Joanne Mitchell (narrator)
Sheffield Philharmonic Chorus & BBC Philharmonic, Sir Andrew Davis


> The music… is from start to finish authentic middling Elgar, highly enjoyable and well worth revival. Gerald Finley shines as St George in 'The Rule of England', however embarrassing the words.... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2009, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 26th Oct 2009
*Catalogue No:* CHAN10570(2)
*Label:* Chandos
*Length:* 2 hours 32 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
9th November 2009









Gramophone Magazine
January 2010
Editor's Choice


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Modest Mussorgsky/Maurice Ravel*
Pictures at an Exhibition

*Igor Stravinsky*
Firebird Suite

*The Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*

I listened to this for Pictures to prepare for a concert coming up, but I wound up listening to the whole disc because both of these performances are brilliant!


----------



## starthrower

First listen to this one today. Opinions here are rather divided on the Solti M8 but I thoroughly enjoyed this performance and I didn't get the impression that it was too hard driven. A common criticism of Solti. The sound of this Decca Legends remaster is superb, and I always enjoy feeling the power of the mighty CSO. I'm no expert on classical vocalists but this cast sounds very strong to my ears.


----------



## Georgieva

*Emil Tchakarov // Ghiaurov Gadjev Kaludov Popov
Modest Mussorgsky - La kovantchina*


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with Tchakarov.


----------



## Bourdon

Schubert

CD 5 Nature


----------



## Enthusiast

Up there (in its own way) with Arrau and Gulda. I listened to sonatas K 331, 332 and 333 (numbers 11-13).


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Bruch* (1838-1920): *In Memoriam*, op.65 (1899), as recorded in 1977 by Salvatore Accardo (violin) with the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, conducted by Kurt Masur.

"In Memoriam" is one of the most heartachingly beautiful pieces by Bruch that I know. I really think he deserved a bit more recognition than he got. He got frustrated because everyone was always talking about his first violin concerto, and precious little else.


----------



## Kiki

*Sergei Rachmaninov *
_Symphony No. 3 _
*St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra / Mariss Jansons* • 1992 • EMI

Very sharp, very lively, very eager, maybe a tad too effortful. Pity that Jansons did not re-record this symphony later on in Amsterdam or Munich. That could have been a killer.


----------



## tortkis

Édouard Lalo: Piano Trios - Leonore Piano Trio (hyperion)









Memorable, well-constructed piano trios.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

Khachaturian: Violin Concerto


----------



## Malx

This evenings Haydn disc:
*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 3, 26 'Lamentatione', 79 & 30 'Alleluia' - Kammererorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini.








*


----------



## sAmUiLc

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 174920
> 
> 
> *Max Bruch* (1838-1920): *In Memoriam*, op.65 (1899), as recorded in 1977 by Salvatore Accardo (violin) with the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, conducted by Kurt Masur.
> 
> "In Memoriam" is one of the most heartachingly beautiful pieces by Bruch that I know. I really think he deserved a bit more recognition than he got. He got frustrated because everyone was always talking about his first violin concerto, and precious little else.


I know only the Philips issue not the Decca but isn't In Memoriam on the other duo set with the symphonies? There is simply no room for anything else after 3 concertos, Scottish Fantasy and Serenade. My concerto set (Philips) even splits the Serenade between the two CDs which I am not too happy about since the Serenade is a substantial work and rare on recording..


----------



## HerbertNorman

String Quartet of the week: Max Reger - SQ no. 1 in G minor op. 54 - The Drolc Quartet - DG


----------



## jim prideaux

George Szell in Cleveland.......

Schubert 8th and 9th.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

He’s a brilliant player, and the sound is superb.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

sAmUiLc said:


> I know only the Philips issue not the Decca but isn't In Memoriam on the other duo set with the symphonies? There is simply no room for anything else after 3 concertos, Scottish Fantasy and Serenade. My concerto set (Philips) even splits the Serenade between the two CDs which I am not too happy about since the Serenade is a substantial work and rare on recording..


To be honest, I wouldn't know for sure. Any CD I get quickly gets converted to MP3 format and added to my local library. My entire library (275 GB) is also on my smartphone, which then oftentimes goes on shuffle with the BT headphones.
One the one hand, "In Memoriam" clearly is a violin concert piece, but theoretically it's possible that it was on the Symphonies box set, which I also bought.


----------



## Chilham

Seeking some respite from a day of Schoenberg.









Berg: Lulu Suite
Barbara Hannigan, Ludwig Orchestra


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*
Friedrich Witt *(1770-1836): *Symphony no.14 in C* ("*Jena*", 1795) as recorded in 2008 by the Sinfonia Finlandia Jyväskylä, conducted by Patrick Gallois.

If your rediscovered symphony (in 1909 in Jena, hence the subtitle) is initially mistaken for a lost Beethoven masterpiece, then you know you've done a good job. On the other hand, when you're born in the same year as Beethoven and want to become famous, you've got some tough competition to deal with.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

Kubelik / Bavarian Radio Orchestra, 1981


----------



## Kiki

*Steve Martland*
_Drill, for two pianos_
*Gerard Bouwhuis, Cees Van Zeeland* • 1989 • Factory Classical

Steve Martland (1954-2013) was an English composer. I really like his _Drill_ that is rhythmic, conducive to dancing, sometimes graceful, sometimes clanking, sometimes sublime esp. with the use of silences; not to mention the subtle and natural thematic transformation (that they call sin, ah no, minimalism).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various non-vocal works 
part three for the rest of today.

Symphony no.1 in A-flat for orchestra op.55 (1907-08):









_Elegy_ for string orchestra op.58 (1909):

with the Capella Istropolitana/Adrian Leaper









Violin Concerto op.61 in B-minor (1907-10):

with Hugh Bean (vn.) and the Royal Liverpool PO/Sir Charles Groves









_The Coronation March_ for orchestra op.65 (1911):


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

janwillemvanaalst said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't know for sure. Any CD I get quickly gets converted to MP3 format and added to my local library. My entire library (275 GB) is also on my smartphone, which then oftentimes goes on shuffle with the BT headphones.
> One the one hand, "In Memoriam" clearly is a violin concert piece, but theoretically it's possible that it was on the Symphonies box set, which I also bought.


Not theoretically.. 😊 I found it online..








Bruch - Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur - The Complete Symphonies


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the CD release of "The Complete Symphonies" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com




Doesn't matter.. not a bit important. I love the piece, too.

P.S. Well, I can think of one case it might cause some problem: if your post perks interest to whoever reads it and wants to try, he or she may have problem finding it or even spends money for the wrong thing. Anyways, good listening!


----------



## littlejohnuk1

After that sublime Pathetique to something more appropriate for our times - Elgar.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sofia Gubaidulina, Feast During a Plague*
Mariss Jansons, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra

She writes of the piece back in 2006, "Many people in our time recognize and sense the calamity overtaking mankind, the lowering of the moral level of society and the buildup of hatred in our souls. The contrast — between this picture of disease and the fact that a large segment of people want nothing more than to feast and make merry — creates a condition of the spirit from which it is impossible to escape..."

I don't mean to minimize her concern, but hasn't that been said of humanity from its earliest recorded history? 

Anyway, this is my first encounter with the piece. It's not something you want played for your birthday party.


----------



## haziz

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 174907
> 
> 
> *Carl Nielsen* (1865-1931): *Symphony no.1 in G minor*, op.7 (1892), as recorded in 2005 by the Janacek Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Theodore Kuchar.
> 
> Sometimes I find Nielsen's symphonies a bit too bold / heavy, but this performance of his first symphony I certainly find enjoyable.



An excellent traversal and recording of Nielsen's symphonies. For anyone hesitating due to the relatively unknown orchestra, and the inexpensive price, do not hesitate. This is an excellent cycle of his symphonies. I think Kuchar is very under-rated as a conductor.

BTW this cycle is available as an inexpensive download. At some point in the past, an even more generous Brilliant Classics "box" of Kuchar conducting was available for a ridiculously low price at PrestoMusic, but checking today that download seems to have gone up significantly in price. The Nielsen cycle alone (in download form) is still competitively priced.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13 'Pathetique'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 ‘Moonlight'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 in C major, Op. 53 'Waldstein'*

_Igor Levit (piano)








_


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Two of my latest finds:

Martinu - Spalicek IV - Poelcin ples na zamku (Cinderella's ball at the castle) - Brno Philharmonic cond Jiri Waldhans

Boellmanm - Variations Symphonique pour violincello - Orchestre symphonique de Mulhouse - cond Patrick Davin and cellist Henri Demarquette


----------



## haydnguy

Bruckner
Symphony No. 9
Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlo Maria Giulini, Conductor


----------



## haydnguy

Chilham said:


> Seeking some respite from a day of Schoenberg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berg: Lulu Suite
> Barbara Hannigan, Ludwig Orchestra


Good, but a little shocked when I first started listening.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

*Boulez Conducts Berg: Lulu Suite I-V*

First listen: Great stuff for a Sunday afternoon, such a tale to be told. 4.25 of 5 scaled 0.00-5.00 in 0.25 increments. I will be back for more, most certainly.


----------



## prlj

*Prokofiev Symphony No. 5 Philharmonia/Rouvali*

I must say I enjoyed this one more that the Karajan from the other evening.


----------



## senza sordino

Schumann String Quartets 2 and 3. Spotify









Schumann Symphonies 2 and 3. Spotify


----------



## prlj

*Gershwin An American in Paris San Francisco/Ozawa*

In preparation of our performance of this next week. (New critical edition of the score from the Gershwin Initiative.) 
(My offer still stands for anyone else interested.)


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Bartók: Orchestral Suites


----------



## sAmUiLc

😍


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quartets Nos. 18 & 19 'Haydn'

Quatuor Ysaÿe


----------



## haydnguy

Stravinsky
Ballets

Petrouchka - Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Le Sacre du printemps - The Cleveland Orchestra
Ricardo Chailly


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Art Rock

*Ben Johnston: String Quartets No. 2, No. 3, No. 4 and No. 9 (Kepler Quartet, New World)*

For my early morning string quartet routine, I am listening to Ben Johnston's works these days. Today the second CD.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection"

*Janet Baker
Sheila Armstrong
Edinburgh Festival Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## Malx

A couple of short pieces to ease me into the day.
*Rachmaninov, Vocalise & Isle of the Dead - Philadelphia Orchestra, Sergei Rachmaninov.*

One of the earliest recordings I own (recorded April 1929), the sound is very listenable considering its age albeit understandably compressed in comparison to more recent recordings. 
Mainly of historic value - its nice to hear composers thoughts on their own works.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

For this momentous day:


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Variations on themes by Grétry, Paisiello, Righini and Winter

Larry Weng (piano)

Beethoven: Piano Sonata in C major, WoO 51
Beethoven: Variations (24) on Righini's Arietta 'Venni amore,' WoO 65
Beethoven: Variations (7) on the Quartet 'Kind, willst du ruhig schlafen', WoO 75
Beethoven: Variations (8) on the Romance 'Une fièvre brûlante', WoO 72
Beethoven: Variations (9) on the Aria 'Quant' è più bello', WoO 69
Beethoven: Waltz in D major WoO 85
Beethoven: Waltz in E flat major WoO 84


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. There are two cantatas left from yesterday. I'll start with the chorale cantata for the 14th Sunday after Trinity.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Jesu, der du meine Seele" BWV 78*

Yukari Nonoshita, Daniel Taylor, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Trio Op 70/1 'Ghost' - Pinchas Zuckerman (violin), Jacqueline du Pré (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano).*

Nice to hear this one again.
I have it in this bargain box, at least it was a bargain when I bought it!


----------



## Philidor

Now a quartet by Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet Nr. 6 B-flat major KV 159 ("Milano Quartet No. 5")*

Armida Quartet










It seems as if the keys of the Milano Quartets are easy to remember: D - G - C - F - B-flat - E-flat.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Mykola Lysenko* (1842-1912): *Visions of the past*, op.13 (1884), as recorded in 2015 by Arthur Greene.

Romantic piano miniatures.


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet -Le Roi de Lahore

Dame Joan Sutherland , Luis Lima, Sherril Milnes, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Huguette Tourangeau

London Voices

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mozart - Notturno K286, Eine kleine Nachtmusik, Serenade No 11
Rosbaud/SWR SO









Mozart - Complete Piano Sonatas
Levin, fortepiano 
CD 3









Holst -Suites for Military Band
Bach - Fantasia in G major
Handel - Music for the Royal Fireworks
Fennell/Cleveland Symphonic Winds










Rubbra - Symphonies 3 and 4
Hickox/BBC National Orchestra of Wales









Hindemith - String Trios
Schoenberg - String Trio
Trio Zimmermann


----------



## Georgieva

Pogorelich.

I am relay curious about his concert in Sofia this November


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Henryk Górecki* (1933-2010): *Symphony no.3*, op.36 ("*Sorrowful songs*", 1976), as recorded in 1992 by the London Sinfonietta, conducted by David Zinman. With Dawn Upshaw (soprano).

When I first listened to this album, I could understand why it had topped the classical charts in Britain and the USA for so long upon release. This is timeless. Even if you're not into contemporary classical music, this symphony is bound to flood your heart.


----------



## Art Rock

*Randall Thompson: The Peaceable Kingdom, Alleluia, Mass of the Holy Spirit, The Last Invocation, Fare Well (Schola Cantorum of Oxford, James Burton, Hyperion)*

A generous helping of choral works by Randall Thompson (1899-1984), in excellent renditions.


----------



## Malx

Something to mark the day.
*J S Bach, Cantata BWV125 'Mit Fried und Freud ich fahr dahin' - Ingeborg Danz (alto), Mark Padmore (tenor), Peter Kooy (bass), Chorus & Orchestra of Collegium Vocale, Philippe Herreweghe.








*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various non-vocal works
part four for this morning.

Symphony no.2 in E-flat for orchestra op.59 (1909-11):









_Falstaff_ - symphonic study for orchestra op.68 (1913):









Violin Sonata in E-minor op.82 (1918): a)
String Quartet in E-minor op.83 (1918): b)

a) with Hugh Bean (vn.) and David Parkhouse (pf.)
b) with members of the Music Group of London: Hugh Bean (vn.), Frances
Mason (vn.), Christopher Wellington (va.) and Eileen Croxford (vc.)


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Disc 1 of Haydn’s Symphonies


----------



## Georgieva

Granados: Piano Trio - Piano Quintet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky* (1840-1893): *Manfred symphony, op.58* (1885), as recorded in 2013 by the Russian National orchestra, conducted by Mikhail Pletnev.

_From Wikipedia: _The Manfred symphony is based on the poem "Manfred" written by Lord Byron in 1817. It is the only one of Tchaikovsky's symphonies he completed that is not numbered and was written between the Fourth and Fifth Symphonies.
Tchaikovsky wrote the Manfred Symphony at the behest of nationalist composer Mily Balakirev, who provided a program written by critic Vladimir Stasov. Stasov had sent the program to Balakirev in 1868, hoping that Balakirev would write a symphony based on it. Balakirev did not feel capable of carrying out this project and sent the program to French composer Hector Berlioz, whose programmatic works had genuinely impressed him. Berlioz refused, claiming old age and ill health, and returned the program to Balakirev. Balakirev kept the program until he reestablished contact with Tchaikovsky in the early 1880s. 
Tchaikovsky initially considered the work one of his best, and in a typical reversal of opinion later considered destroying all but the opening movement.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Vol 5

CD 1


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Frank Martin* (1890-1974): *Requiem* (1972), as recorded in 2021 by the Wiener Jeunesse-Chor, ORF Chor, ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Leif Segerstam. With Jane Marsh (soprano), Ria Bollen (alto), Claes-Håkan Ahnsjö (tenor), Robert Holl (bass), Rudolf Scholz (organ).

From Wikipedia: "Requiem" is a setting of the Latin Mass for the dead for four soloists, mixed choir, orchestra and organ by Frank Martin. Composed in 1971 and 1972, it was premiered at Lausanne Cathedral on 4 May 1973, with the composer conducting the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande. It has been described as the composer's masterpiece.


----------



## Kiki

*Claude Debussy*
_Nocturnes_
*Collegium Musicum Amstelodamense / Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam / Bernard Haitink* • 1979 • Philips

Fantastic performance! A great recording also.


----------



## Rogerx

Smetana: Má Vlast


Boston Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelik


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Gearing up - just finished this whole CD


----------



## Art Rock

*Mikis Theodorakis: Carnaval, Raven (Alexandra Gravas, St. Petersburg State Academic, Capella Symphony Orchestra, Intuition Classics)*

Carnaval is a suite from the 1953 ballet, colourful and at times Prokofiev-like music (and at the end hints of early Stravinsky), well worth hearing. A live recording without much audience noise. Raven from 1994 is for Mezzo-Soprano, Flute, Two Harps and Strings. It's a good work, but I would have preferred a bit more variation in the soundscape given its length of over 16 minutes.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia antartica'

London Symphony Orchestra 
Vernon Handley


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 7 'Sinfonia antartica'
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> Vernon Handley


I have the same recordings but mine are played by the London Symphony Orchestra **


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Tomaso Albinoni* (1671-1751): *Sinfonie à cinque in C, op.2-2* (1716), as recorded by Ensemble 415, conducted by Chiara Banchini.

Albinoni wrote a lot more than just that overplayed Adagio for organ and strings which you hear even when you ascend Mount Fuji in Japan (and which was mainly composed by Giazotto anyway). 
Lively performance, lively sound production.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann P.E. Hartmann* (1805-1900):* Vølvens Spådom* (*The Prophecy of the Seeress*), *op.71* (1872), as recorded in 2006 by the Lund University Male-Voice Choir & Danish National Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Thomas Dausgaard.

Based on an old Norse legend, this is a nice and highly romantic choral work by this important 19th century Danish composer, convincingly performed here with great sound quality.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Concerto & Two Romances/ Schubert: Rondo for violin and strings in A major, D438

James Ehnes (violin)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Manze


----------



## haziz

BBC Radio 3
*The Eternal Student*
Composer of the Week Anton Bruckner (1824-1896)
Episode 1 of 5 

This week Donald Macleod lifts the lid on the life and music of Anton Bruckner, focusing upon different themes to better understand both the man and the music. Today, he journeys through Bruckner’s chequered career as a teacher.

Anton Bruckner was one of the great symphonists, and yet recognition for his talents as a composer came late in life. An Austrian by birth, noted for his improvisatory skills at the organ, he received invitations to travel abroad to France and England to demonstrate his skills. But though he would eventually be recognised as one of the most innovative composers of the late 19th century, during his lifetime he was plagued by doubt, not helped by the harsh reactions of Viennese music critics. He was also often dubbed a buffoon because of his dress, dialect and mannerisms.

From a very young age, Anton Bruckner demonstrated his keenness to learn. He loved sitting next to his father on the organ bench, and by the age of ten he was able to deputise for his father at the instrument. Also like his father, Bruckner initially embarked on a career as a teacher. But his first post as an assistant teacher was a period of drudgery, at the hands of a senior master who didn’t appreciate music and often sent young Bruckner off into the fields to shovel manure. Soon however other opportunities came his way, so that over the trajectory of his career, we see him not only teaching privately, but holding posts at the Vienna Conservatoire and University. And Bruckner himself maintained a passion for learning, seeking out tutors who would help him develop further as a composer, even if they were much younger than himself.

Bruckner arr. Mahler
Symphony No 3, WAB 103 (excerpt)
Trenkner-Speidel Piano Duo

Ave Maria, WAB 6
Latvian Radio Choir
Sigvards Klava, director

Fantasie in G major, WAB 118
Fumiko Shiraga, piano

Requiem, WAB 39 (Sequentia. Dies irae)
Johanna Winkel, soprano
Sophie Harmsen, mezzo-soprano
Michael Feyfar, tenor
Ludwig Mittelhammer, baritone
RIAS Chamber Choir
Academy for Early Music, Berlin
Łukasz Borowicz, conductor

Symphony No 00 in F minor, WAB 99 (excerpt)
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eliahu Inbal, conductor

Bruckner arr. Mahler
Symphony No 3, WAB 103 (Finale. Allegro)
Trenkner-Speidel Piano Duo

Produced by Luke Whitlock









Composer of the Week - Anton Bruckner (1824-1896) - The Eternal Student - BBC Sounds


Donald Macleod delves into Bruckner’s passion for learning.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Fuchs: Serenades No. 1 ＆ 2 / Andante grazioso and capriccio


----------



## Enthusiast

Bach's orchestral suites.


----------



## Rogerx

Pettersson - Symphonies Nos. 8 & 10



Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## SanAntone




----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Song Cycles and Chamber Music (Various Artists, Toccata Classics)*

The CD contains Four Poems by Joseph Brodsky, o Poems by Mikhail Lermontov and Lyrics of Pushkin (soprano Olga Filonova and piano by Olga Solovieva), From Kipling (mezzo Svetlana Nikolayeva and viola by Lev Serov), a string trio, and Two Pieces for balalaika and piano. None of this comes close to being essential, but it is still worth a listen.


----------



## starthrower

Disc 2: solo piano / piano and chamber orchestra


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy* (1809-1847): *Concerto for two pianos and orchestra no.2 in E* (1823), as recorded in 1990 by Katia and Marielle Labeque (pianos), with the Philharmonia orchestra, conducted in Semyon Bychkov.

Mendelssohn is often like red wine, and this one is no exception. Amazing feat at just 14 years of age. Ultra romantic.


----------



## Monsalvat

Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 5* in B flat major
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Wiener Philharmoniker (2004)

I'm usually not the biggest enthusiast of Bruckner's music; the Fifth is probably my favorite of his symphonies because of the finale. (The Seventh and Fourth were my introduction to Bruckner, and still my second and third-favorite symphonies of his; I should really listen to the Eighth and Ninth again but I've never gotten too familiar with them.) After listening to Harnoncourt's Beethoven cycle last week and getting more familiar with some of his Mozart and Brahms, I thought this would be a good step forward for me, and a good reason to return to this composer whom I've too often neglected.

This Harnoncourt recording also has a CD from a rehearsal. Alas, it is in German so I cannot understand what he is saying. He sang the brass chorale of the Finale to the words "Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan," which is a Lutheran chorale and the basis for Bach's chorale BWV 99; indeed, the scansion fits well, even if the chorale contours are different from each other. The recording is in great sound (live composite from several performances, with minimal audience noise and no applause). I'll leave it to those more experienced than me with this music to debate the merits of this performance but so far, I am enjoying what I am hearing!


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Bourdon

Debussy


----------



## Rogerx

Aram & Karen Khachaturian: Music for Violin and Piano

Ruben Kosemyan (violin) & Natalya Mnatsakanyan (piano)


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major, WAB 107 (1885 Version)*
_
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
François-Xavier Roth








_


----------



## OCEANE

Easy listening


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Montarsolo

Franz Schmidt, Symphony 1, Jarvi.


----------



## Enthusiast

There is a thread somewhere dedicated to bad Mahler conductors. Someone proposed Jansons as a dull Mahler conductor. But I find things very different. Quite a few of my favourite Mahler recordings are his and I especially value his ability to structure performances and build telling moments. This is a skill that is very much in evidence here.


----------



## Georgieva

Zemlinsky. Symphony No. 2 in B flat / Psalm 23


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'*

_Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti_
Recorded: 1977-07-20
Recording Venue: 24-25 & 20 July 1977 / No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## eljr

*Kurt Weill: Violin Concerto; Symphony No. 2*

Tomás Kocsis, Ulster Orchestra, Jac van Steen


> At 24, Weill’s iconic Berlin-cabaret sound is already identifiable: the dance-like flute solo in the ‘Serenata’; and the rollicking finale. Soloist Tamás Kocsis, leader of the Ulster Orchestra,... — BBC Music Magazine, October 2022, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) /. 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 15th Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* SOMMCD280
*Label:* Somm
*Length:* 57 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Anna Lucia Richter & Esther Dierkes (sopranos) & Robin Tritschler (tenor)

NDR Chor, WDR Rundfunkchor & NDR Radiophilharmonie, Andrew Manze


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Leigh - Agincourt Overture (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Vaughn Williams - Symphony #4 (Boult/Angel)
Coates - London Suite (Gould/RCA)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 9*

I haven't heard this set in a while, but I have a Post-It note on the box that says Thomson's interpretations of the 4th and 9th are great, so I'm diving into the 9th.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Floeddie

Johann Christian Bach

Another first listen... this music makes me want to go out for an evening of fine dining. The material is reasonably Classical, to be enjoyed as such.


----------



## eljr

*Frank Martin: Requiem; Leoš Janáček: Otčenáš (our Father)*

Wiener Jeunesse Chor, ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, ORF Chor, Leif Segerstam

*Release Date:* 4th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* C5454
*Label:* Capriccio
*Length:* 60 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Funeral Odes

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov

Liszt: Episoden (2) aus Lenau's Faust, S. 110
Liszt: Trois Odes funèbres, S112
Liszt: Von der Wiege bis zum Grabe, symphonic poem No. 13, S107


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61*

_Zino Francescatti (violin)
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
Bruno Walter_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Floeddie said:


> Johann Christian Bach
> 
> Another first listen... this music makes me want to go out for an evening of fine dining.


That's a unique recommendation. I'm dropping everything and listening to JC Bach on YouTube.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Edward Elgar - various non-vocal works part five
of five for late afternoon and early evening.

Piano Quintet in A-minor op.84 (1918-19): a)
_Serenade_ for piano WoO (1932, but probably from much earlier): b)

a) with John Ogdon (pf.) and the Allegri Quartet: Hugh Maguire (vn.),
David Roth (vn.), Patrick Ireland (va.) and Bruno Schrecker (vc.)
b) with John Ogdon (pf.)









Cello Concerto in E-minor op.85 (1918-19):

with Maria Kliegel (vc.) and the Royal Philharmonic
Orchestra/Michael Halász









_The Empire March_ for orchestra WoO (1924):










_Nursery Suite_ - seven pieces for orchestra WoO (1930, based on
musical sketches from Elgar's youth):









_Pomp and Circumstance March no.5_ in C for orchestra
op.39 no.5 (1930):


----------



## Enthusiast

The early Schoenberg masterpiece. A big Romantic piece but the mould is breaking.


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26*

_Zino Francescatti (violin)
New York Philharmonic
Thomas Schippers








_


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Édouard Lalo* (1823-1892): *Piano concerto in F minor* (1889), as recorded in 1977 by Marylène Dosse (piano); with the Stuttgarter Philharmoniker, conducted by Matthias Kuntzsch.

This was the pleasant-surprise-of-the-day for me. Lalo's piano concerto in F is a wonderful mix of romantic and impressionistic unexpected inventiveness, ranging from dreamy to stormy. Very well done. The sound quality isn't top-notch but it's okay.


----------



## eljr

*Tan Dun: Piano Music*

Ralph van Raat (piano)


> a release to remind one that, despite his far-reaching ambition, Tan remains a composer of keen resourcefulness and sensitivity. — Gramophone Magazine, September 2022



*Release Date:* 10th Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 8570621
*Label:* Naxos
*Length:* 72 minutes


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, Concertino for 12 Wind Instruments / Octet for Wind Instruments / Ragtime / Tango / Ebony Concerto / Symphonies of Wind Instruments - Benny Goodman, Various Wind Ensembles all conducted by Igor Stravinsky.*

Major part of disc 12 of the box below - nice to hear these jazz tinged pieces again.


----------



## Philidor

Highway to hell.

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6 A minor ("Tragic")*

Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein










First Scherzo, then Andante, and with three hammer blows. Yeah. That's Mahler 6 to my liking ...


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arnold Bax* (1883-1953): *Symphony no.3* (1929), as recorded in 2002 by the BBC Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Vernon Handley.

From Wikipedia:
The Symphony No. 3 by Arnold Bax was completed in 1929. It was dedicated to Sir Henry Wood and is perhaps the most performed and most immediately approachable of Bax's symphonies. It was the first symphony Bax completed at the Station Hotel, Morar, in the West Highlands of Scotland. The first recording was by the Hallé Orchestra under John Barbirolli in 1944. [...] Unlike his first two symphonies the third is "gentle rather than somber in character, dominated by the spirit of Northern legends which, Bax acknowledges, influenced him subconsciously".


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

CD 2


----------



## Malx

*Respighi, Pini di Roma - Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa.*

I was going to play all three parts of the Roman Trilogy but gave up after the first part - I have always struggled with these works, they just don't click with me. 
From time to time I do try to see if anything has changed but today the answer is no. 
I have Ozawa's recording in the big Boston Box.


----------



## bharbeke

*Yo-Yo Ma and John Williams: A Gathering of Friends*
New York Philharmonic Orchestra and other soloists

I am not a big fan of most of these pieces, but I can wholeheartedly recommend listening to the three Schindler's List tracks.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Mozart sonatas. Today K 457, 533 and 545 (numbers 14, 15 and 16).


----------



## Knorf

*Maurice Ravel: *_Daphnis at Chloé Suite No. 2, Rapsodie esgangole, Pavane pour une infante défunte, Alborada del gracioso_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim

I think I'll skip the bolero.


----------



## eljr

*Gluck: Don Juan & Semiramis*

Le Concert Des Nations, Jordi Savall


> He understands the subtleties of Gluckian grace and studied simplicity, while Le Concert des Nations respond to the fast numbers with gutsy, incisive aplomb. — BBC Music Magazine, September 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 24th Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* AVSA9949
*Label:* Alia Vox
*Length:* 64 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

bharbeke said:


> *Yo-Yo Ma and John Williams: A Gathering of Friends*
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra and other soloists
> 
> I am not a big fan of most of these pieces, but I can wholeheartedly recommend listening to the three Schindler's List tracks.


I see this was "short listed" for the Spatial Audio award from Gramophone. As I am able to enjoy Spatial decoding on my bedroom speaker, I'll listen to it there. 
I have yet to be impressed with anything Spatial. I'll try again.


----------



## Montarsolo

An one euro thrift store cd. Mozart, Der Schauspieldirektor with Harnoncourt.


----------



## Chilham

Respighi: Pini di Roma
John Wilson, Sinfonia of London

Respighi: Fontane di Roma
John Wilson, Sinfonia of London

Respighi: Feste Romane
John Wilson, Sinfonia of London









Respighi: Gli Uccelli "The Birds"
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## haziz




----------



## Montarsolo

After a hectic and stressful day, a moment of rest with Schubert songs - Barbara Hendricks and Radu Lupu. I like it. Another 0,50 euro thrift store cd. Several more to go.


----------



## eljr

*Orchestral Music of Thomas De Hartmann*

Elan Sicroff
Lviv National Philharmlonic Orchestra of Ukraine, Tian Hui Ng


> This recording is worth investigating for the Piano Concerto alone, and I hope more pianists are inspired by Sicroff to take up this odd but rewarding score. — Gramophone Magazine, September 2022



*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* NI6429
*Label:* Nimbus
*Length:* 70 minutes


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann: *Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129
Jacqueline du Pré
New Philharmonia Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alan Hovhaness* (1911-2000): *Symphony no.22, op.236* ("*City of Light*", 1970), as recorded by the Seattle Symphony orchestra, conducted by Gerard Schwarz.

I like Hovhaness ever since I heard his "Prayer of St. Gregory" and the Vishnu Symphony on Carl Sagan's "Cosmos" soundtrack. His music ranges from highly romantic to idiosyncratic. I think he deserves to be better known, in- and outside the USA.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> first listen to a CD I just had the good fortune to pick up in a charity shop while ambling round my old University town for the afternoon.....
> 
> One of the Hickox BBC National Orchestra of Wales Rubbra cycle I had not yet found.....5th and 8th.
> 
> ( coincidentally includes 'Ode to the Queen')


Listening again to this CD and really enjoying the 8th.


----------



## eljr

*Drone Mass*

Johann Johannsson

*Release Date:* 18th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4837418
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 51 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various chamber/piano works
and songs part one for the rest of today.

Piano Sonata no.1 op.12 (1926):
_(10) Aphorisms_ for piano op.13 (1927):









_Two Pieces_ for string quartet WoO (1931):









_Two Fables of Ivan Krylov_ for mezzo-soprano, female choir and chamber
orchestra op.4, arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano as op.4a (1921-22): a)
_Six Romances on Texts by Japanese Poets_ for tenor and orchestra op.21,
arr. for voice and piano as op.21a [Texts: Otsuno Ozi/anon. early
medieval Japanese] (1928-32): b)
_Ophelia's Song_ for mezzo-soprano and piano WoO, arr. of the song from the
incidental music for William Shakespeare's _Hamlet_ op.32 (1931-32): a)

a) with Liudmila Shkirtil (mez.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)
b) with Viktoria Evtodieva (sop.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)









_The Counterplan Song_ for baritone and piano op.33c, arr. of the song
from the film _The Counterplan_ op.33 [Text: Boris Kornilov] (1932):

with Mikhail Lukonin (bar.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)









_24 Preludes_ for piano op.34 (1932-33):









Sonata for cello and piano in D-minor op.40 (1933-34):


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

After seeing a post in this thread, reading reviews, and listening to samples, I decided to buy the hi-res download. My, my, he is some player! This is not dainty playing...he plays like he means it! The numerous registration changes add some nice colors and textures. Excellent sound, as previously noted.


----------



## bharbeke

eljr said:


> I see this was "short listed" for the Spatial Audio award from Gramophone. As I am able to enjoy Spatial decoding on my bedroom speaker, I'll listen to it there.
> I have yet to be impressed with anything Spatial. I'll try again.


I was listening on my low-end headphones jacked into a laptop and streaming through Spotify, so I cannot attest to any Spatial or other audio components of the release. Sound quality was fine to my ears, though.


----------



## eljr

*Are You Still Somewhere?*

Lavinia Meijer (harp), feat. Pieter de Graaf & Iggy Pop


> The album’s title implies loss and loneliness and, yes, much of it does have a feel of sitting in an empty room staring bleakly into space. Aside from brief moments from the likes of Preisner... — BBC Music Magazine, June 2022, 3 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 29th Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* 19439946062
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 49 minutes


----------



## eljr

*
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, Rv 621*

Jakub Józef Orliński (counter-tenor), Capella Cracoviensis, Jan Tomasz Adamus


> You’re likely either to love or to loathe Sebastian Pańczyk’s short film which provides a contemporary visual accompaniment to Vivaldi’s Stabat Mater – rather in the manner of a pop or rock music... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 18th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* 9029506070
*Label:* Erato
*Length:* 18 minutes










Opus Klassik
2022
Winner - Audiovisual Music Production

I am streaming the audio of this but have ordered the DVD (film).Sounds very interesting. More in what I enjoy, exploring innovation.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mompou, Cancion 7 Danza 7, Prelude 1*

Congratulations to Stephen Hough for his knighthood. Though I'm sure he won't see this message.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Montarsolo

Montarsolo said:


> After a hectic and stressful day, a moment of rest with Schubert songs - Barbara Hendricks and Radu Lupu. I like it. Another 0,50 euro thrift store cd. Several more to go.
> 
> 
> View attachment 174978


I enjoyed Schubert tonight. The evening concluded with Der Abschied from Das Lied von der Erde. Ludwig/Klemperer.


----------



## eljr

*Dies Irae*

Tina Guo (cello), Serj Tankian (vocal)

*Release Date:* 24th Sep 2021
*Catalogue No:* 19439873062
*Label:* Masterworks
*Length:* 52 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## littlejohnuk1

Was at a mates and we played this.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Something rather quiet and characterful I keep coming back to:


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## prlj

*Mahler Symphony No. 6 Vienna/Bernstein*

It's been a shamefully long time since I've immersed myself in this. Devastatingly magnificent.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 2020
Simone Young, conductor


----------



## Floeddie

Minimalism Playlist (Custom):









Comprised of mostly piano, but some ensemble work was in this grouping. I found that I preferred Glass, Part, & Reich over Adams. The Nyman pieces were agreeable, and Cage was easy to digest. Overall, the listen was a worthwhile effort and was very relaxing.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc

Nos. 1, 2, 3


----------



## senza sordino

Strauss Death and Transfiguration, Metamorphoses - Study for 23 solo strings, Four Last Songs. HvK and Berlin. Gundala Janowitz sings.


----------



## jambo

I'm really enjoying the 2 Gauk mini boxes, a lot of great Russian music I have never owned before.

*Khachaturian: *Symphony No. 1 in E minor
*Glinka: *"Memory of Friendship", Themes & Variations on Nocturne of Hummel
*Glinka: *Patriotic Song

Alexander Gauk
USSR State Radio & TV Symphony Orchestra (Khachaturian)
Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra (Glinka)
USSR State Symphony Orchestra (Glinka)
1950-1958


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Maurice Ravel*

Piano Concerto in G major
Valses nobles et sentimentales
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D major

*Krystian Zimerman, piano
The Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez*


----------



## haydnguy

Songs of the Auvergne

arranged by Cantaloube
Sung in the Auvergne dialect

Netania Davrath, soprano
with Orchestra conducted by Pierre de la Roche


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Riccardo Muti: Philadelphia Orchestra (1988)









Franz Schubert: *Symphony No. 8* in B minor, D 759, “Unfinished”
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1963)


----------



## Rogerx

Pizzetti: Symphony In A & Harp Concerto

Margherita Bassani (harp)

Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI, Damian Iorio


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Kurt Atterberg*

Symphony No. 2 in F major
Symphony No. 5 in D minor "Sinfonia Funebre"

*Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt
Ari Rasilainen*


----------



## 13hm13

Stenhammar*, Antwerp Symphony Orchestra, Christian Lindberg – Symphony No. 2; Ett Drömspel


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sonata


----------



## Art Rock

*Ben Johnston: String Quartets No. 6, No. 7 and No. 8 (Kepler Quartet, New World)*

For my early morning string quartet routine, I am listening to Ben Johnston's works these days. Today the third (and last) CD.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto

Giuliano Carmignola (violin), Sol Gabetta (cello), Dejan Lazic (piano)

Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini





Beethoven: Coriolan Overture, Op. 62
Beethoven: Egmont Overture, Op. 84
Beethoven: The Creatures of Prometheus Overture, Op. 43


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Now the third (and last known) cantata for the 14th Sunday after Trinity.

*J. S. Bach: "Wer Dank opfert, preiset mich" BWV 17*

Gerlinde Sämann, Petra Noskaiová, Jan Kobow, Dominik Wörner
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## 13hm13

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart · Wiener Philharmoniker · James Levine (2) – Symphonien Nos. 40 & 41 "Jupiter"
Deutsche Grammophon – 429 731-2


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven


----------



## Rogerx

Canteloube & Breville: Music for Violin and Piano

Philippe Graffin (violin), Pascal Devoyon (piano)


Breville: Violin Sonata No. 1 in C sharp minor
Canteloube: Suite: Dans la montagne


----------



## Malx

First listen to this weeks string quartet selection.
*Reger, String Quartet Op 54 No 1 - Mannheimer String Quartet.








*


----------



## Floeddie

*And The Bridge is Love - Various Composers*

My first listen, I believe that these all adagios, but I could be wrong. I only listened to the 1st half of the album, as it did not hold my attention. It's an impulse buy that I found dissatisfying, so it gets a 1.75 score on a scale of 0.00 - 5.00. Perhaps some other time. Or, if you need a Sominex or an Ambien, this album should do the trick.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Todays listening: a Requiem and then an all British programme

Faure - Requiem
Hickox/Royal Philharmonic Orchestra; Jones, Roberts









Vaughan Williams - Symphonies 1 and 2
Boult/London Phil









Byrd - Complete Fantasias for Harpsichord 
Wilson, harpsichord 









Arnold - String Quartets 1 and 2, Phantasy ‘Vita Abundans’
Maggini Quartet









Britten et al - Variations on an Elizabethan Theme
Britten/Adelburgh Festival Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nos. 4 & 6


----------



## neoshredder

Saint-Saens - Complete Symphonies


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Edvard Grieg* (1843-1907): *Lyric pieces for piano, book 7, op.62* (1895), as recorded in 2010-2013 by Håkon Austbø, piano.

Very convincing and true to its source imho. For a performer, I always slightly prefer a compatriot of the composer (as a general rule of thumb). And Håkon delivers.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Ned Rorem
On An Echoing Road
The Prince Consort
Linn
2009


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto, Clarinet Concerto, Signs of the Zodiac (Russian Academy Of Music Chamber Orchestra, Timur Mynbaev, Olga Solovieva, Anton Prischepa et al, Naxos)*

There's a nervousness about large parts of the piano concerto (1971) that I don't particularly like, but the second movement (with a prominent double bass) is fascinating, and unlike any other piano concerto I've heard. The clarinet concerto (1957) is very good, and the cantata Signs of the Zodiac (1974) is an interesting coupling.


----------



## Georgieva

New Prometheus. 
(2022)


----------



## Montarsolo

Good morning! Black coffee, a croissant and Mozart. 
String Quartet 18 KV 464, Guarneri Quartet. Another 0.25 euro CD from a thrift shop.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - The Music for Cello and Piano

Pierre Fournier (cello) & Wilhelm Kempff (piano)


Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5 and variations
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" for Cello and Piano, Op. 66
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "See the conquering hero comes" for Cello and Piano, WoO 45
Beethoven: Variations (7) on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen", for Cello and Piano, WoO 46


----------



## Georgieva

On the way back home:


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy* (1809-1847): *Psalm 42 "Wie der Hirsch schreit", op.42* (1837), as recorded in 2002 by the Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen & the Chamber choir of Europe, conducted by Nicol Matt.

From Wikipedia: In 1837, Mendelssohn set the music to Martin Luther's German translation of Psalm 42 from the Book of Psalms. At the work's first performance, in Leipzig on 1 January 1838, Mendelssohn conducted the Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra, with Clara Novello as soprano. 
Schumann opined in 1837 that Mendelssohn's setting of Psalm 42 was the "highest point that he [Mendelssohn] reached as a composer for the church. Indeed the highest point recent church music has reached at all." Mendelssohn himself described it as “my best sacred piece… the best thing I have composed in this manner”, a work “I hold in greater regard than most of my other compositions.”


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various chamber/piano works and 
songs part two spread throughout the morning.

String Quartet no.1 in C op.49 (1938):









Piano Quintet in G minor op.57 (1940):








_Four Romances on Verses by Aleksandr Pushkin_ for bass and piano
op.46 (1936-37): a)
_Cordelia's Ballad_ for mezzo-soprano and piano op.58b, arr. of the song
from the incidental music to Shakespeare's _King Lear_ op.58a (1940): b)
_The Fool's Songs_ for baritone and piano op.58c, arr. of the songs from the
incidental music for William Shakespeare's _King Lear_ op.58a (1940): a)
_Six Romances on Verse by English Poets_ (_sic_) for bass and piano op.62
[Texts: Sir Walter Raleigh/Robert Burns/William Shakespeare] (1942): c)

a) with Mikhail Lukonin (bar.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)
b) with with Liudmila Shkirtil (mez.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)
c) with Fyodor Kuznetsov (bass) and Yuri Serov (pf.)









Piano Sonata no.2 in B-minor op.61 (1943):


----------



## HerbertNorman

Max Reger - Clarinet Quintet - Philharmonia Qt and Wenzel Fuchs (Clarinet) - Naxos 2010


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 and Symphony in A Major

Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Malx

*R Strauss, Ein Heldenleben - SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth.*

A relatively new box that I recently acquired which is proving to be a nice alternative to the classic Kempe recordings and a number of others already on the shelves.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Sergei Bortkiewicz* (1877-1952): *Lyrica nova, op.59* (1932), as recorded in 2015 by Nadejda Vlaeva for Hyperion (CDA68118).

Highly romantic piano music, beautifully and convincingly performed by Nadejda. A fitting companion to Steven Coombs' recordings of Bortkiewicz piano pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Håkan Hardenberger: Both Sides, Now

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet) & Roland Pöntinen (piano)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Kenneth Sillito


Legrand: Les Parapluies de Cherbourg
Legrand: Sans Toi
Lundgren: The Seagull
Mitchell, J: Both Sides, Now
Morricone, E: Gabriel's Oboe
Newman, T: Angels in America
Piazzólla: Oblivion
Rodgers, R: My Funny Valentine
Rota, N: The Godfather theme
Rota, N: The Godfather: The Godfather Waltz
Saint-Preux: Andante pour trompette
Wallin: Elegi
Wallin: Elegy
Weill, K: Speak low


----------



## HerbertNorman

Ludwig v. Beethoven - Symphonies no. 6 - 7 - Wiener Philharmoniker conducted by Karl Böhm


----------



## Georgieva

*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 *
Vernon Handley (Conductor), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, Christopher Balmer and Liverpool Philharmonic Choir


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Vol.5

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Symphony No. 3 in E major, Op. 51, /Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 44

Lydia Mordkovitch (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 3 and 4: genial works.


----------



## Bourdon

At the moment I am in love with Bach's organ works and it is because of Bram Beekman with his beautiful recordings that I almost kneel. Ultimate joy with these beautiful recordings that I would recommend to everyone.
There was a time when Koopman was my reference, but despite all the merits of these recordings I now give in to a less overwhelming approach, where the dust settles and the gates of heaven become visible.
I have many sets of which, strangely enough, Walcha keeps its place alongside other greats.
I am not much of a organ listener, of course I love the organ but the music and the performer will be the deciding factor.
In that respect you are doubly blessed with this set with a choice of beautiful organs.


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records_

*Dvorak - Overture: In Nature's Realm (Neumann/ProArte)
Brahms - Violin Sonata #3 (Stern/Columbia)
R. Strauss - Metamorphosen (Marriner/Argo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Don Quixote & Till Eulenspiegel

Tabea Zimmermann (viola), Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Gürzenich-Orchester Köln, François-Xavier Roth


----------



## haziz




----------



## OCEANE

French Suites 4 & 5


----------



## Kiki

*Johan Severin Svendsen*
_Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 2_
*Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra / Mariss Jansons* • 1987 • EMI

Delightful music! (Although the claustrophobic recording is very uncomfortable to listen to.)


----------



## Enthusiast

I recommend this album to anyone who likes high quality Romantic chamber music. The Linos Ensemble is a first rate outfit. The 1st Trio (Op. 33) is for the conventional grouping of piano, violin and cello but the 3rd (Op. 45) is for piano, clarinet and cello. The sextet is for piano and winds. Lovely music.


----------



## Rogerx

Uuno Klami - Northern Lights, Kalevala Suite & Cheremissian Fantasy

Samuli Peltonen (cello)

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


----------



## haziz

*Satie: Enfantines*

_Sladjana Gajić








_


----------



## Georgieva

* Bram van Sambeek
*
Bach on the Bassoon


----------



## eljr

*Mahler: Symphony No. 4*

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth


> I absolutely adored this performance...What registers immediately in Roth’s reading – and the deliciously honest playing of his band Les Siècles – is an open-faced, playful nature. — Gramophone Magazine, September 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 26th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* HMM905357
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi
*Length:* 54 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
September 2022
Recording of the Month









Record Review
27th August 2022
Record of the Week


----------



## Rogerx

Raff - Works for Violin & Piano

Ingolf Turban (violin) & Jascha Nemtsov (piano)


Raff: Sonatillen Op. 99
Raff: Sonatillen Op. 99: Nos. 1, 2, 3, 9 & 10
Raff: Violin Sonata No. 4 in G minor, Op. 129 'Chromatic Sonata'
Raff: Violin Sonata No. 5 in C minor, Op. 145


----------



## Enthusiast

Haydn symphonies 21 - 24. The Fischer set seems inexhaustible as a source of listening pleasure!


----------



## haziz




----------



## Montarsolo

Onslow, String quintet no 23, Elan quintet.


----------



## eljr

*
Charles Koechlin: The Seven Stars' Symphony Op. 132*

Sinfonieorchester Basel, Ariane Matiakh


> Ariane Matiakh’s performance of the symphony is beautifully done and can be recommended alongside James Judd’s 1995 account for RCA. — Gramophone Magazine, September 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* C5449
*Label:* Capriccio
*Length:* 56 minutes










Schallplattenkritik Quarterly Critics Choice
Autumn 2022
Orchestral Music & Concertos


----------



## Chilham

de Falla: El Sombrero de Tres Picos
Pablo Heras-Casado, Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Carmen Romeu

de Falla: El Amor Brujo
Pablo Heras-Casado, Mahler Chamber Orchestra









de Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España
Carlos Miguel Prieto, The Orchestra of the Americas, Jorge Federico Osorio,

de Falla: La Vida Breve (Interlude & Dance)
Carlos Miguel Prieto, The Orchestra of the Americas









de Falla: Harpsichord Concerto
Josep Pons, Orquestra de Cambra Teatre Lliure, Lluís Vidal


----------



## Rogerx

The Golden Renaissance: Josquin Des Prez

Stile Antico


Josquin: El Grillo
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Josquin: Virgo salutiferi
Josquin: Vivrai je tousjours
Mantua: Dum vastos Adriae fluctus


----------



## Enthusiast

Pinnock conducts an ensemble from London's Royal Academy of Music. You would never guess they are students but you might certainly recognise Pinnock's way with Mozart. The main work is Mozart's 10 Serenade. Haydn's 8th Notturno is also included.


----------



## Knorf

Enthusiast said:


> ...inexhaustible as a source of listening pleasure!


Yep!

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 49 in F minor "La Passione", No. 50 in C major, and No. 51 in B-flat major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer


----------



## eljr

*
Prism IV - Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Bach*

Danish String Quartet (string quartet)


> There are many versions of the Beethoven to choose from, yet this performance stands tall among them, an interpretation that balances introspection and drama, wisdom and freshness. — BBC Music Magazine, September 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 17th Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4857305
*Label:* ECM
*Length:* 79 minutes


----------



## haziz




----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Bourdon

Stravinsky


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Malx

Not a symphony I play often.
*Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Gwyneth Jones, Hanna Schwarz, Rene Kollo, Kurt Moll, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein.








*


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies I do play quite often (and always end up wondering how it is that they are not more widely known and loved).


----------



## Floeddie

*Leonard Bernstein Playlist:*









The listen was enjoyable, as I have always _loved_ Bernstein's West Side Story since childhood. These dance renditions must be from the Broadway play, as there is a cut or two that I just didn't recognize at all. Score: 4.0. I'll be back for more.


----------



## Kiki

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
_Symphony No. 3_
*Boston Symphony Orchestra / Serge Koussevitzky* • 1947 Live • AS Disc

This sounds right! Yes, it is fast, but it also breaths well.


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Hebrides Overture, Op. 26
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish' *
_
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1971-01-08
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various chamber/piano works and
songs part three for late afternoon and early evening.

Piano Trio No. 2 in E-minor op.67 (1944):









Two songs for soprano and piano op.72a, arr. of two songs for voices
and orchestra from the spectacle _Victorious Spring_ op.72
[Texts: Mikhail Svetlov] (1945): a)
_The Dawn is Rising_ for baritone and piano WoO, arr. of the song
from the music for the film _The Meeting at the Elbe_ op.80
[Text: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky] (1948): b)
_The Song of Peace_ for soprano, baritone and piano WoO, arr. of the
song from the music for the film _The Fall of Berlin_ op.82
[Text: Yevgeni Dolmatovsky] (1949): c)

a) with Viktoria Evtodieva (sop.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)
b) with Mikhail Lukonin (bar.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)
c) with Viktoria Evtodieva (sop.), Mikhail Lukonin (bar.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)









String Quartet no.2 in A op.68 (1944):
String Quartet no.3 in F op.73 (1946):
String Quartet no.4 in D op.83 (1949):


----------



## Montarsolo

Myslivecek, violin concertos in C and E major. Shizuka Ishikawa violin. If you like the Mozart violinconcertos then you will love this too.

Wikipedia:
Mysliveček provided his younger friend Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart with significant compositional models in the genres of symphony, Italian serious opera, and violin concerto; both Wolfgang and his father Leopold Mozart considered him an intimate friend from the time of their first meetings in Bologna in 1770 until he betrayed their trust over the promise of an operatic commission for Wolfgang to be arranged with the management of the Teatro San Carlo in Naples. His closeness to the Mozart family resulted in frequent references to him in the Mozart correspondence.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Richard Wetz* (1875-1935): *Requiem in B minor, op.50* (1924), as recorded in 2005 by the Dombergchor Erfurt, Philharmonischer Chor Weimar, Thüringisches Kammerorchester Weimar, conducted by George Alexander Albrecht. With Marietta Zumbült (soprano), Mario Hoff (baritone).

Lovely choral work from a late romantic German composer who "seems to have aimed to be an immediate continuation of Bruckner, as a result of which he actually ended up on the margin of music history" (Wikipedia). Lots of chromatic inventiveness, occasional dissonance and daring harmonics. Not Bruckner, though, who is definitely more heavyweight. But when listening to Wetz, it's easy to imagine why he quit his tutelage from Reinecke and Jadassohn for finding it "too academic". Richard simply wanted to pour out his heart.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bach









tracks..








Albert Fuller Plays Bach & Rameau | Albert Fuller | Reference Recordings


Two of RR's most critically-acclaimed harpsichord CDs, for the price of one! For the past 30 years, Albert Fuller has been a major force in America's original-instrument movement, and an influential teacher at the Juilliard School and Yale. He was the first to record the complete keyboard works...




referencerecordings.com


----------



## Philidor

Some music for organ.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: Organ Sonata D minor op. 65 No. 6*

Kay Johannsen
Organ by Rensch in the church St. Adalbero in Würzburg, Germany (III/53)


----------



## littlejohnuk1

I had a bit of an argument with my friend from Royal Northern College last night over snacks and wine. He liked the smaller scale HIP performances of Mozart and Haydn. I said I preferred more passionate and meatier recordings.

So I'm back to Bernstein. I shall be exploring Haydn through him.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 174994


Really nice artwork. From the time when the whole family listened to vinyl?


----------



## eljr

What we don't hear enough from, young female composers. 










*
Zibuokle Martinaityte: Ex Tenebris Lux*

Pavel Giunter, Rokas Vaitkevicius, Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, Karolis Variakojis


> Performed with great flair by the Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, this excellent disc offers a welcome introduction to Martinaityt ’s compelling and transporting music. — BBC Music Magazine, August 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* ODE1403-2
*Label:* Ondine
*Length:* 75 minutes


----------



## eljr

*Vivaldi: The Great Venetian Mass*

Les Arts Florissants, Paul Agnew, Sophie Karthäuser, Lucile Richardot


> The whole is expressively shaped by Paul Agnew, whose supple moulding of the musical lines and vivid contrasts of tempos serve, above all, to highlight the words...In sum, a creative idea that... — BBC Music Magazine, September 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 24th Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* HAF8905358
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi
*Length:* 67 minutes










Record Review
25th June 2022
Record of the Week









BBC Music Magazine
September 2022
Choral & Song Choice


----------



## Manxfeeder

Wagner, Siegfried's Funeral Music

The sound of the recording has been remastered to the degree that it is as good as it can get from an old broadcast. Some of the musicians may not be playing at their artistic peak, but there is an intensity here that, at least to me, is compelling. 
\


----------



## haziz




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Very nice to hear this. Was a bit saddened by an interview with the composer where he is fed up with writing commissions for orchestra and getting only one performance...


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Britten, Benjamin* (1913-1976)
*Sinfonia da Requiem*, Op. 20
*Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla* - Conductor
City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra






I love conductors that are easy to look at.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky & Glazunov Violin Concertos*
_Oistrakh, Kondrashin and the USSR State SO_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Piano Concerto #3








Martha Argerich / Berlin PO / Claudio Abbado


----------



## Marinera

Oswald von Wolkenstein - Songs of Myself. Andreas Scholl, Shield Of Harmony


----------



## prlj

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Was a bit saddened by an interview with the composer where he is fed up with writing commissions for orchestra and getting only one performance...


This is an all-too-real frustration. We have commissioned a number of works, some of which are rather good, but sometimes they are so specialized (geographically or for a specific event) that multiple performances are almost impossible. 

Lately we've been jumping into more commission consortiums, where 5-6 orchestras share a commission, and we all commit to programming it within the same two year window. Helps keep the costs down for everyone involved, the composer is still compensated appropriately, and there are multiple performances over a period of time. 

Just one orchestra's perspective here!


----------



## eljr

*Malipiero, Cage, Michael Colina, Alfred Hub, Oscar Jockel & Dieter Kaufmann: A New Night Music*

Elena Denisova (violin), Alexei Kornienko (piano)

*Release Date:* 14th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* 99219
*Label:* Gramola
*Length:* 59 minutes


----------



## Montarsolo

0,25 euro thrift shop cd. Mozart, symphony 28, Frans Brüggen. Nice! 










Then on vinyl Tchaikovsky pianoconcert 3,Graffman/Ormandy. 










Now another lp. Mahler, some Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen. Baker / Barbirolli.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various chamber/piano
works and songs part four.

Or maybe I should say part four a and b, as I'll play
one disc tonight and the other tomorrow morning.

_24 Preludes and Fugues_ for piano op.87 (1950-51):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

Monolithic but not boring. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## jim prideaux

Hickox and BBC Wales Orch Rubbra cycle......

3rd and 7th Symphonies.

Home late from work and found that this CD had arrived in the post.

Should be looking to get some sleep but really want to listen to this.


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner: Symphonie 8
Berliner Philharmoniker and Zubin Mehta


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart - The Symphonies - James Levine - Box Set


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*

Giulini and the Chicago Symphony.


----------



## sAmUiLc

a few concertos at a time


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Art Rock said:


> *Boris Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto, Clarinet Concerto, Signs of the Zodiac (Russian Academy Of Music Chamber Orchestra, Timur Mynbaev, Olga Solovieva, Anton Prischepa et al, Naxos)*
> 
> There's a nervousness about large parts of the piano concerto (1971) that I don't particularly like, but the second movement (with a prominent double bass) is fascinating, and unlike any other piano concerto I've heard. The clarinet concerto (1957) is very good, and the cantata Signs of the Zodiac (1974) is an interesting coupling.


The nervousness to do with their playing or the composition?


----------



## eljr

*
Bach: Ouvertures-Suites*

Ensemble Masques, Olivier Fortin


> Their slender forces and predominantly fast tempos may not appeal to listeners favouring the ‘grand manner’ in these works, but these performances are both vibrant instrumentally and wonderfully... — BBC Music Magazine, September 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* ALPHA832
*Label:* Alpha
*Length:* 77 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc

a disc (2 symphonies) at a time


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 1* in B flat major, Op. 38, “Spring”
*Symphony No. 4* in D minor, Op. 120
James Levine: Berliner Philharmoniker (1990)

I rather like this set. That Karajan string sound is still there, and it meshes really well with Levine's Romantic approach to these arch-Romantic works.


----------



## OCEANE

enjoyed a few piece of lute music by Joachim Held


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann: * _Introduction and Allegro appassionato_, Op. 92; Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54
Daniel Barenboim
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## Bkeske

Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen - The Symphonies of Carl Nielsen, Album 1 : Symphonies No. 1, 2, 3 & Andante Lamentoso (At The Bier Of A Young Artist) / Bohemian-Danish Folk Melody / Helios Overture, Op. 17. Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Seraphim 3LP box, 1975


----------



## senza sordino

Reinecke Harp Concerto, Flute Concerto, and a short piece called Ballade. My first time listening to this music. Nice music. However, I wonder if I'll ever get back to this again with so much music to listen to in a short lifetime. Spotify.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Bach Cello Suite No. 4 by Maurice Gendron... not as emotional as Fournier and not cool as Starker


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Claude Debussy*

String Quartet in G minor

*Maurice Ravel*

String Quartet in F major

*Julliard String Quartet*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Symphony No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 55 "Eroica"

*New York Philharmonic
Bruno Walter*

Recording: New York City, Columbia 30th Street Studio, March 21 & May 4, 1949

Dipping my toes into Walter's mono Beethoven cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Gaetano Valeri: Concerti per organo e Sinfonie per orchestra

Luca Scandali (organ)

Hermans Consort, Fabrizio Ammetto





Valeri: Organ Concerto in B flat major
Valeri: Organ Concerto in G major
Valeri: Sinfonia in B flat major
Valeri: Sinfonia in D major
Valeri: Sinfonia in D major/B minor
Valeri: Sinfonia Rondo in C major


----------



## OCEANE

Tried something new to me....


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Holst: Orchestral Works

Joyful Company of Singers & BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox

Holst: The Golden Goose, Op. 45 No. 1
Holst: The Lure
Holst: The Morning of the Year, Op. 45 No. 2
Holst: The Perfect Fool, Op. 39/H 150: Ballet Music


*Gustav Theodore Holst (born Gustavus Theodore von Holst; 21 September 1874 – 25 May 1934)*


----------



## Art Rock

littlejohnuk1 said:


> The nervousness to do with their playing or the composition?


I'd expect the composition.


----------



## OCEANE

Glenn Gould's Brahms


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Liederkreis Op. 24 & Kernerlieder, Op. 35

Matthias Goerne (bass-baritone), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Proceeding with Mozart and the fascinating view by the Armidas.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 7 E-flat major KV 160 ("Milano Quartet No. 6")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Henri Vieuxtemps* (1820-1881): *Violin concerto no.4 in D minor, op.31* (1850), as recorded in 1999 by Misha Keylin (violin), with the Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Takuo Yuasa.

From Wikipedia: 
Henri François Joseph Vieuxtemps was a Belgian composer and violinist. He occupies an important place in the history of the violin as a prominent exponent of the Franco-Belgian violin school during the mid-19th century. He is also known for playing what is now known as the Vieuxtemps Guarneri del Gesù, a violin of superior workmanship.
His Violin Concerto No. 1 was acclaimed when he played it in Saint Petersburg on his second visit in 1840 and in Paris the next year; Berlioz found it "a magnificent symphony for violin and orchestra". Based in Paris, Vieuxtemps continued to compose with great success and perform throughout Europe. With the pianist Sigismond Thalberg, he performed in the United States. He was particularly admired in Russia where he resided permanently between 1846 and 1851 as a court musician of Tsar Nicholas I and soloist in the Imperial Theatre. In 1871, he returned to his native country to accept a professorship at the Brussels Conservatory, where his most illustrious pupil was Eugène Ysaÿe.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Montarsolo

I start the day with black coffee and Vivaldi. Recorder concertos, Lucie Horsch.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mozart - Gran Partita
Rosbaud/SWR SO









Mozart - Complete Piano Sonatas
Levin,fortepiano
CD 4









Dvorak - The Spectre’s Bride
Belohlavek/Prague SO









Messiaen - Vingt Regards
Chamayou, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 3

Doric String Quartet


Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 1 in C major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 2 in B minor
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 3 in B flat major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 4 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 5 in D major 'The Lark'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 64 No. 6 in E flat major
Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 64 Nos. 1-6


----------



## Art Rock

*Sir Michael Tippett: Complete String Quartets (Lindsay Quartet, ASV, 2 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues with Tippett's five quartets on a double CD by "The Lindsays". Today the first CD with the first three quartets.


----------



## sAmUiLc

__





Loading…






www.nporadio4.nl





Isabelle van Keulen plays violin and conducts.. Mozart with Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss am Rhein.


----------



## Baxi

*Joseph Haydn (1732-1809)
Symphonies No. 99 - 104
London Classical Players
Sir Roger Norrington
(1993)*



This set is already pre-ordered...


----------



## HerbertNorman

Antonin Dvorák - 8th and 9th Symphonies - Czech Philharmonic - Jirí Belohlávek - Decca


----------



## Georgieva

Faust.
*Bach: Sonatas For Violin And Harpsichord*


----------



## Georgieva

*Szymanowski: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 / 3 Paganini Caprices*











I love it.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlin Gala: Songs of Love and Desire

Christine Schäfer (soprano), Mirella Freni (soprano), Marcelo Alvarez (tenor), Simon Keenlyside (baritone)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado



Bizet: L'Arlésienne - Incidental Music, Op. 23
Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1: IV. Carillon
Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suite No. 2: IV. Farandole
Mozart: Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen (from Die Zauberflöte)
Mozart: Deh vieni, non tardar (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: Deh! vieni alla finestra (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Fin ch'han dal vino (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: German Dance, K605 No. 3 'Die Schlittenfahrt'
Mozart: German Dances (3), K605
Mozart: La ci darem la mano (from Don Giovanni)
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492
Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro, K492: Overture
Tchaikovsky: Polonaise (from Eugene Onegin, Op. 24)
Tchaikovsky: Puskay pogibnu ya 'Tatiana's Letter Scene' (from Eugene Onegin)
Verdi: Alzati…Eri tu che macchiavi quell'anima (from Un Ballo in Maschera)
Verdi: Caro nome (from Rigoletto)
Verdi: La donna è mobile (from Rigoletto)
Verdi: La forza del destino
Verdi: La forza del destino Overture
Verdi: Libiamo, ne' lieti calici (from La Traviata)
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Rigoletto: Act 3


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Vol.6

CD 1


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler 6, Karajan. I recently listened to this one as well. Because this symphony was discussed elsewhere in the forum. I want to get to know this symphony. Just like I know 2, 4 and 5 well. Despite the order on the CD, I listen to the Andante as the second part.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concerto in D Major, H.VIIb No. 2; Boccherini: Cello Concerto in B-Flat Major, G.482

Maurice Gendron (cello)

Orchestre Lamoureux, Pablo Casals


----------



## haziz




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Alkan: Grande sonate, op. 33 & Trois morceaux dans le genre pathétique, op.15


----------



## Bourdon

A Baroque Festival


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - The Origin of Fire

Tommi Hakala (baritone: The Origin of Fire) & Tom Nyman (tenor: Rakastava)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra & YL Male Voice Choir, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Lorin Maazel, Ben Heppner, Waltraud Meier, RCA)*

I saw in my notes that I had neglected this work for a while now (last time I played a DLVDE CD was in May), while I still have dozens of versions to replay and catalogue.... Today the first of two Maazel renditions. Heppner has the right voice for this demanding work and gives an outstanding performance, and Meier is fine, even though she falls short of the very best. The Bavarians are probably the finest of the great German radio symphony orchestras, and Maazel, in spite of his somewhat debatable reputation in this repertoire, is doing well here to my taste. Definitely one of the better versions recorded this century.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

I think I saw this disc (but perhaps not this cover) posted in this thread a week or so ago. Good stuff.


----------



## Rogerx

Holst: The Planets, Op. 32

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, RIAS Chamber Chorus, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## haziz




----------



## SanAntone

*MAHLER : Symphony No. 8 on E-Flat Major "Symphony of a Thousand"*
Los Angeles Philharmonic / Gustavo Dudamel (2021)


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 9 (1894 Original Version. Ed. Nowak 1951)_
*Staatskapelle Dresden / Giuseppe Sinopoli* • 1997 Live • DG

Glorious!


----------



## Vasks

_Witold whirling on the turntable_

*Lutoslawski - Cello Concerto (Rostropovich/Angel)
Lutoslawski - Funeral Music (Rowicki/Philips)
Lutoslawski - Postlude (Krenz/Muza)*


----------



## Floeddie

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*

Typical, perhaps another listen another day will raise the score: 2.25 of 5.00, 0.00 - 5.00, in increments of 0.25.


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 2


----------



## Montarsolo

Just listened to the violin concerto by Sibelius, Zukerman/Barenboim. And what struck me: what a wonderful violin concerto. One of the best. Strong from start to finish. 💪


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various chamber/piano works
and songs part five dotted throughout the afternoon.

_Dances of the Dolls_ - seven pieces for piano WoO, extracted from music for
the ballet _The Bolt_ op.27, the Honoré de Balzac play _The Human Comedy_
op.37 and the ballet _The Limpid Stream_ op.39 (orig. 1930-31, 1933-34
and 1934-35 - arr. 1952):









_Dva romansa na slova Mikhail Lermontova_ [_Two Romances on Verses 
by Mikhail Lermontov_] for male voice and piano op.84,
arr. for mezzo-soprano and piano WoO (1950): a)
_Chetyre romansa na slova Evgeni Dolmatovskogo_ [_Four Songs to Words 
by Yevgeni Dolmatovsky_] for voice and piano op.86 (1951): b)
_Chetyre monologa na slova Aleksandr Pushkina_ [_Four Monologues on Verses 
by Aleksandr Pushkin_] for bass and piano op.91 (1952): c)
_Chetyre grecheskie pesni_ [_Four Greek Songs_] for voice and piano op.91e
[Texts: Kostís Palamás/Sofia Mavroidi-Papadakis/anon. Greek folk
sources] (1952-53): d)
_Pyat romansov na slova Evgeni Dolmatovkogo_ [_Five Romances on Verses 
by Yevgeni Dolmatovsky_] for bass and piano op.98 (1954): c)
_Ispanskie pesni_ [_Spanish Songs_] - cycle of six songs for voice and piano
op.100 [Texts: José Rizal/anon. folk sources] (1956): d)

a) with Natalia Beryukova (mez.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)
b) with Viktoria Evtodieva (sop.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)
c) with Fyodor Kuznetsov (bass) and Yuri Serov (pf.)
d) with Mikhail Lukonin (bar.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)









_Byli potselui_ [_We Had Kisses_] - song for bass and piano op.98b
[Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (c. 1954): a)
_Devichya-laskovaya_ [_The Tender Girl Song_] from the music for the film
_Pervy Eshelon_ [_The First Echelon_] op.99, arr. for soprano, mezzo-
soprano and pianoWoO [Text: Sergei Vasiliev] (orig. 1955-56 -
arr. ????): b)

a) with Mikhail Lukonin (bar.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)
b) with Viktoria Evtodieva (sop.), Liudmila Shkirtil (mez.)
and Yuri Serov (pf.)









String Quartet no.5 in B-flat op.92 (1952):
String Quartet no.6 in G op.101 (1956):


----------



## OCEANE

Montarsolo said:


> Mahler 6, Karajan. I recently listened to this one as well. Because this symphony was discussed elsewhere in the forum. I want to get to know this symphony. Just like I know 2, 4 and 5 well. Despite the order on the CD, I listen to the Andante as the second part.
> 
> View attachment 175071


Thanks for sharing
It's one of my favorite versions of Mahler No. 6.


----------



## OCEANE

Beautiful lute music of Weiss


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 4*

Levine and the Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Excellent set. DDD sound


----------



## Montarsolo

OCEANE said:


> Thanks for sharing
> It's one of my favorite versions of Mahler No. 6.


I read somewhere that this is indeed a very good performance. Haven't been able to fully listen to the recording yet. In any case, I really enjoyed the Andante.


----------



## Enthusiast

Three early Handel cantatas (and a trio sonata) with star singers.


----------



## haziz

Floeddie said:


> *Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4*
> 
> Typical, perhaps another listen another day will raise the score: 2.25 of 5.00, 0.00 - 5.00, in increments of 0.25.



If you are referring to your assessment of the the symphony, then by all means listen on! This symphony (as well as all of Tchaikovsky's numbered symphonies) scores 5/5 on my meter. I would actually give it 11 points out of 5 if I could!


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

*My Lai*

Kronos Quartet, Rinde Eckert, Vân-Ánh Vanessa Võ

*Release Date:* 20th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* SFW40251CD
*Label:* Smithsonian Folkways


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Concerti per Strumenti Diversi

I Musici


Vivaldi: Concerto for 3 violins in F major, RV 551
Vivaldi: Concerto for violin, 2 violoncellos, strings & continuo in C, RV561
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin, Cello & Orchestra in F major, RV 544 'Il Proteo o sia il mondo al rovescio'
Vivaldi: Concerto in F major for violin, organ & strings RV542
Vivaldi: Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV531
Vivaldi: Concerto RV 564 for 2 violins & 2 cellos


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Simon Mayr* (1763-1845):* Il sagrifizio di Jefte *(Sacred Oratorio, 1795), as recorded in 2007 by the Simon Mayr Ensemble & Simon Mayr Choir, conducted by Franz Hauk. With Hrachuhi Bassenz (soprano), Stefanie Iranyi (alto), Jochen Kupfer (bass), Robert Sellier (tenor).

Well, not too many composers can say that they've got their very own dedicated choir and orchestra 160 years after their passing. _And_ director, as Frank Hauk is obviously an avid ambassador of Mayr. This fervent dedication shines through in the performance.


----------



## Bourdon

Hendrik Andriessen

CD 3


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

An old friend.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Divertimenti & Duos I

Elly Ameling (soprano), Elisabeth Cooymans (soprano), Peter van der Bilt (baritone), Iman Soeteman (french horn), Jan Peeters (french horn), George Pieterson (basset horn), Geert van Keulen (basset horn), Aart Rozenboom (basset horn)

Members of the Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Montarsolo

Schumann, Kreisleriana, Lupu


----------



## eljr

*A Gathering of Friends*

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), New York Philharmonic Orchestra, John Williams


> It’s a treat to hear Ma lend his still-flawless technique to this selection. His light and transparent tone floats serenely above the Concerto’s dense harmonic landscape, and the arrangements... — BBC Music Magazine, August 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 20th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* 19439983662
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 68 minutes










Gramophone Awards
2022
Shortlisted - Spatial Audio


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Hickox and BBC Wales Orch Rubbra cycle......
> 
> 3rd and 7th Symphonies.
> 
> Home late from work and found that this CD had arrived in the post.
> 
> Should be looking to get some sleep but really want to listen to this.



9th turned up today....but not as tired and in from work at a reasonable time.

Have now completed the Chandos cycle....and it has cost very little.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bruckner, Symphony No. 9

In contrast to his later recording in Munich, this is not monolithic but has a nice sense of pacing. 

I am concerned that all the discs in this set have developed a film over them. I wiped them off, but what's up with that?


----------



## bharbeke

*Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1, Op. 38
Brahms: Clarinet Trio, Op. 114
Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata, Op. 19*
Ottensamer, Wang, Capucon (2022 DG release called Rachmaninoff & Brahms on Spotify)

All three of these are enjoyable chamber pieces, and it was my first introduction to the Rachmaninoff cello sonata. The works are worthy of hearing for fans of these instruments, but there is probably no need to fast-track this disc.


----------



## Enthusiast

Prokofiev 5 and 6. I guess 6 is my favourite Prokofiev symphony and this is an excellent performance of it. The 5th here is not quite so good but I get a lot of pleasure from this record.


----------



## Malx

With thanks to Merl.
*Novak, String Quartet No 1 Op 22 - Suk Quartet.*

A very enjoyable romantic quartet, based around folk themes and as Merl points out on his blog in very well balanced, clear sound.
(I believe the image below is of the correct recording but I am not entirely sure)


----------



## Floeddie

I generally like Tchaikovsky a lot... I'll give Symphony No. 4 another shot.


----------



## Merl

There are some lovely recordings in here. The Klenke offer great clarity and some fine ensemble playing.


----------



## eljr

*
Brahms: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2 - Bruch: Kol Nidrei*

Jacqueline du Pré (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim

*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 9029622248
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 62 minutes


----------



## Art Rock

Merl said:


> There are some lovely recordings in here. The Klenke offer great clarity and some fine ensemble playing.
> 
> View attachment 175093


Not only have all four lost their instruments, two of them lost their right arm as well. Poor girls.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Sinfonietta for string orchestra, Chamber Symphony, Six Études for strings and organ, Prelude 'The Bells' (Musica Viva Chamber Orchestra, Alexander Rudin, Hyperion)*

The early Sinfonietta for String Orchestra (1953) is an attractive rather uncomplicated work. In contrast, the Chamber Symphony (1967) is a fascinating piece, showing influences by later Shostakovich works, as well as Britten. One of the best works I have heard of this composer. The Six Études for Strings and Organ (1976) is slightly less interesting than the first two pieces, but it is a welcome addition to the repertoire for this combination. Finally, there is the short Prelude 'The Bells', one of his last works; it is recorded here in the version orchestrated by Pyotr Klimov.


----------



## Chilham

Webern: Passacaglia for Orchestra
Claudio Abbado, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra









Webern: Six Orchestral Pieces
Sir Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra

Webern: Five Orchestral Pieces
Sir Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra









Webern: Symphony Op. 21
Pierre Boulez, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra

Webern: Variations for Orchestra
Pierre Boulez, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra









Webern: String Quartet Op. 28
Quatour Diotima

Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet
Quatour Diotima









Webern: Concerto for Nine Instruments
Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporian


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## eljr

*
The Glass Effect*

Lavinia Meijer (harp)


> Meijer’s translation is deeply impressive: the harp’s timbre makes it a natural vehicle for this music…Quiet Music and A Hudson Cycle [are] both exquisitely performed by Meijer — BBC Music Magazine, March 2017, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 4th Nov 2016
*Catalogue No:* 88985351432
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 1 hour 55 minutes


----------



## Art Rock

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concertos No. 25 and No. 26 (Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Decca)*

Most of my listening these days is rather structured, but once in a while I just follow a whim. Right now I wanted some Mozart piano concertos, and I pulled this one from the rack. Bought it about 35 years ago.....


----------



## Baxi

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Don Giovanni
Furlanetto/ Tomlinson/ Salminen 
RIAS-Kammerchor
Berliner Philharmoniker
Daniel Barenboim
(4/1991)*


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various chamber/piano works and
songs part six scattered throughout the rest of today.

String Quartet no.7 in F-sharp minor op.108 (1960):
String Quartet no.8 in C-minor op.110 (1960):









_Satiri (Kartinki Proshlogo)_ [_Satires (Pictures of the Past)_] - cycle of five
songs for soprano and piano op.109 [Texts: Sasha Chorny] (1960):

with Viktoria Evtodieva (sop.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)









String Quartet no.9 in E-flat op.117 (1964):
String Quartet no.10 in A-flat op.118 (1964):









_Pyat romansov na slova iz zhurnala 'Krokodil'_ [_Five Romances on Texts 
from the Magazine 'Krokodil'_] for bass and piano [Texts: anonymous
excerpts from readers' letters] op.121 (1965):
_Predislovie k polnomu sobraniyu moikh sochinenii i kratkoe razmyshlenie po 
povodu etogo predisloviya_ [_Preface to the Complete Collection of My Works 
and Brief Reflections Apropos of this Preface_] for bass and piano op.123
[Text: Dmitri Shostakovich] (1966):

with with Fyodor Kuznetsov (bass) and Yuri Serov (pf.)


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Merl

Malx said:


> With thanks to Merl.
> *Novak, String Quartet No 1 Op 22 - Suk Quartet.*
> 
> A very enjoyable romantic quartet, based around folk themes and as Merl points out on his blog in very well balanced, clear sound.
> (I believe the image below is of the correct recording but I am not entirely sure)


I'm afraid that's not the same recording that I highlighted, Malx. The exact provenance of that other recording is still unknown but like you I don't believe it's either 1974 or aanalogue.The mystery deepens.


----------



## Montarsolo

Art Rock said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Piano Concertos No. 25 and No. 26 (Philharmonia Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Decca)*
> 
> Most of my listening these days is rather structured, but once in a while I just follow a whim. Right now I wanted some Mozart piano concertos, and I pulled this one from the rack. Bought it about 35 years ago.....


Nice! Bought this Ashkenazy CD recently. Listened to Mozart in the car tonight. The older you get, the more you appreciate Mozart. That man is from another planet!


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 and 2*

This is not so much Beethoven as Gould playing Beethoven.


----------



## senza sordino

Mozart 
Concerto for Flute, Harp and Orchestra (Cadenzas by Carl Reinecke) and soloists: Irena Grafenauer (flute) and Maria Graf (harp). Recorded in 1988. 
Horn Concerto #4. Soloist Peter Damm. Recorded in 1988
Clarinet Concerto. Soloist Jack Brymer. Recorded in 1971. 

Marriner and ASMF. My very old disk. 









Mozart 
Symphonies 38 'Prague' and 39. Mackerras and the Scottish Chamber Orchestra. Spotify.


----------



## eljr

*Mozart: Sonatas for Violin and Piano*

Alexander Lonquich (piano), Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)

#24, 26, 28, 18, 20, 21 and 33.

A 4 1/2 hour album of which I consumed 27, 32, 35, 23, 19, 17, 25 and 22 a few days ago.


----------



## Bkeske

Trying out some new XLR cables that arrived today….between the DAC and preamp. Sound pretty good.

Hilary Hahn
Sir Colin Davis conducts London Symphony Orchestra

Elgar - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in B Minor, op. 61
Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
Deutsche Grammophon 2004


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> Trying out some new XLR cables


What ya got?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 41*

The nice thing about classical music is, when I'm bored, pieces start playing in my head. Today while waiting in line I was replaying all the themes of the last movement in my head. 

Pinnock's is not my favorite version, but it is interesting.


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> What ya got?


I got a pair of Cerious Tech Nano, braided. Don’t believe they make these (braided) anymore, got them off a buddy of mine. As my Denafrips DAC and Belles preamp both accept XLR, I‘ve been very interested in trying that out vs. my Silnote SE’s.


----------



## Blancrocher

Holst, The Planets (Karajan)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Going back to Walküre, the last act later..









The Pictures itself lasts 45 minutes.. I mean, it is solo piano. Extraordinaire! I would listen to this any day rather than the so-called legendary Richter's in a lousy sonics. Actually the performance of that never impressed me, either.


----------



## Bkeske

A new addition…

Michael Tilson Thomas conducts 

Ives - Three Places in New England
Ruggles - Sun-treader
Boston Symphony Orchestra 
Deutsche Grammophon 1970, German release


----------



## sAmUiLc

One more Afanassiev..









Less impressive than the Pictures disc, but interesting as this pianist always is.


----------



## OCEANE

David Oistrakh, the brilliant violinist


----------



## OCEANE

Bkeske said:


> Trying out some new XLR cables that arrived today….between the DAC and preamp. Sound pretty good.
> 
> Hilary Hahn
> Sir Colin Davis conducts London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Elgar - Concerto for Violin and Orchestra in B Minor, op. 61
> Vaughan Williams - The Lark Ascending
> Deutsche Grammophon 2004


thanks for sharing.
Changing equipment or even cables always brings extra mood and joy of listening....that's how I feel though I don't change very often.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Hindemith - Symphonic Metamorphosis Of Themes By Carl Maria Von Weber & Janáček - Sinfonietta For Orchestra, Op. 60. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1968


----------



## starthrower

Frankfurt Radio Symphony/ Skrowaczewski


----------



## OCEANE

Pollini - Beethoven Piano Sonata No. 28 & 29


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## sAmUiLc

I can't stand Gould's legendary 1955 recording.. way too hectic! But I love this 1981 version more than any other. And we get his singing along thrown in w/o extra charge 😄


----------



## starthrower

Continuing with the Frankfurt Symphony and Shostakovich. This time conducted by the very young Finn, Klaus Mäkelä. He looks almost like a young Shosty.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

Koroliov plays Bach


----------



## haydnguy

I admit I'm not an organ enthusiast but I thought I'd revisit this one.

Buxtehude
Organ Music Vol. 1

Magnificat primi toni
Chorale Preludes
Praeludia
Magnificat noni toni

Volker Ellenberger


----------



## Rogerx

Transmission

Edgar Moreau (cello), Luzerner Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling


Bloch, E: From Jewish Life
Bloch, E: Schelomo
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Korngold: Cello Concerto in C major, Op.37
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques


----------



## eljr

*Waldteufel: Waltzes, etc.*

Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg, Theodor Guschlbauer

*Release Date:* 7th Aug 2006
*Catalogue No:* 3632972
*Label:* Erato
*Series: *The Classics
*Length:* 71 minutes


----------



## eljr

OCEANE said:


> thanks for sharing.
> Changing equipment or even cables always brings extra mood and joy of listening....that's how I feel though I don't change very often.


I could not agree more!


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Schreker: Prelude to a Drama / The Birthday of the Infanta Suite / Romantic Suite


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


Saint-Saëns: Africa - Fantasie for piano & orchestra Op. 89
Saint-Saëns: Allegro appassionato, Op. 70
Saint-Saëns: Rapsodie d'Auvergne, Op. 73
Saint-Saëns: Wedding Cake - Valse-Caprice, Op. 76


----------



## eljr

*Peaceful Choir - New Sound of Choral Music*

Lavinia Meijer (harp), World Choir for Peace, Nicol Matt (chorus master), Lavinia Meijer & Esther Abrami & World Choir for Peace feat. Tim Allhoff & Gereon Theis, Esther Abrami, Tim Allhoff, Gereon Theis, Josefa Schmidt, Maarja Nuut, World Choir for Peace & David Reichelt, Kammerchor...

*Release Date:* 18th Sep 2020
*Catalogue No:* 19439735602
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 98 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## tortkis

Nikolay Roslavets: Chamber Symphony (1934-5) - BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov (hyperion)


----------



## neoshredder

Tchaikovsky - Symphony 5. Conducted by Kirill Petrenko with the Berliner Philharmoniker.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mozart - Selections from various operas
Rosbaud/SWR SO









Mozart - Complete Piano Sonatas
Levin, fortepiano
CD 5









D’Indy - Symphony on a French Mountain Air
Faure - Ballade
Saint Saens - PC 2
Serebrier/Royal Philharmonic; Traficante, piano









Schmitt - Antoine et Cleopatre Suites, Le palais hante 
Falletta/Buffalo Philharmonic









Shostakovich - Symphony 14
Currentzis/MusicaAeterna; Korpacheva, Migunov


----------



## Art Rock

*Sir Michael Tippett: Complete String Quartets (Lindsay Quartet, ASV, 2 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues with Tippett's five quartets on a double CD by "The Lindsays". Today the second CD with the last two quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 44 'Trauer'; Symphony No. 49 'La passione'

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - From Milano to Vienna:

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 8 F major KV 168 ("Vienna Quartet No. 1")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## Floeddie

*GP Telemann: Paris Quartets*

Magnificent work, very enjoyable.


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 5 (1878 Version. Ed. Nowak 1951)_
*Staatskapelle Dresden / Giuseppe Sinopoli* • 1999 Live • DG

Grand and bombarding.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman




----------



## HerbertNorman

Classic recording : Gustav Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde - Wiener Philharmoniker - Leonard Bernstein - James King & Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau - DECCA


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Complete Songs without Words

( complete)
Daniel Barenboim (piano)


----------



## Merl

Still a fine cycle. I might have a few preferences for others for individual quartets but as a set this is a fine one.


----------



## Montarsolo

Black morning coffee with Mozart, string quartet nr 19 , KV 465 'Dissonance'. Guarneri Quartet. Recorded January 1990 at Princeton University USA.


----------



## Art Rock

*Sigismond Thalberg: L'Art du chant appliqué au piano Series 1 and 2 (Victoria Power, Polymnia)*

An interesting collection of transcriptions/reinterpretations of Lieder and arias from composers like Bellini, Beethoven, Mozart, Rossini, Schubert and many others. Not my usual fare, but still interesting.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Mendelssohn: Violin Concertos

Henryk Szeryng (violin), Charles Reiner (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Antal Dorati


*Henryk Szeryng (22 September 1918 – 3 March 1988)*


Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances, Sz. 56, BB 68
Debussy: La plus que lente
Marroquin: Mexican Lullaby
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64
Novácek, O: Perpetuum mobile - Concert Caprice Op. 5 No. 4
Rimsky Korsakov: The Tale of Tsar Saltan, Op. 57
Schumann: Violin Concerto in D minor, WoO 23


----------



## Montarsolo

Enthusiast said:


> Symphonies I do play quite often (and always end up wondering how it is that they are not more widely known and loved).


Thanks! I've never even heard of this composer... I didn't even realize it was a female composer. Now I am listening to symphony nr 1. It sounds beautiful.


----------



## Enthusiast

Montarsolo said:


> Thanks! I've never even heard of this composer... I didn't even realize it was a female composer. Now I am listening to symphony nr 1. It sounds beautiful.
> View attachment 175135


I'm not usually a fan of "neglected" Romantic composers but Farrenc really gets through to me. Enjoy.


----------



## Kiki

*Frank Martin*
_Concerto pour sept instruments à vent, timbales, batterie et orchestre à cordes_
*Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Thierry Fischer* • 1990 • DG

Charismatic!


----------



## OCEANE

Montarsolo said:


> Black morning coffee with Mozart, string quartet nr 19 , KV 465 'Dissonance'. Guarneri Quartet. Recorded January 1990 at Princeton University USA.
> 
> View attachment 175134


Thanks for sharing 
Guarneri Quartet’s Mozart stings quartets are my top preference


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc: Music for Violin & Piano

Daniele Orlando (violin), Linda Di Carlo (piano)


Farrenc: Variations concertantes for violin and piano Op. 20
Farrenc: Violin Sonata No. 1, Op. 37
Farrenc: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 39


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Vol.6

CD 2


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss - The Unknown Volume 6

Ballet Suites after Couperin

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Karl Anton Rickenbacher


----------



## Malx

Dipping back into the Strauss box.
*R Strauss, Till Eulenspeigel / Don Quixote / Macbeth - Frank-Michael Guthmann (cello), Johannes Lüthy (viola), SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth. *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various chamber/piano works and 
songs part seven for late morning and early afternoon.

_Sem stikhotvorenii Aleksander Bloka_ [_Seven Songs on Poems 
by Aleksandr Blok_] for soprano and piano trio op.127 (1967):

with Viktoria Evtodieva (sop.), Lidia Kovalenko (vn.),
Irina Molokina (vc.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)









_Vesna, Vesna_ [_Spring, Spring_] - song for bass and piano
op.128 [Text: Aleksandr Pushkin] (1967): a)
_Antiformalisticheskii rayok_ [_Anti-Formalist Raree-Show_] - satirical cantata for
narrator/bass, mixed choir and piano WoO [Text: Dmitri Shostakovich and/or
Lev Lebedinsky] (poss. begun c.1948 - completed/revised by 1968): b)

a) with Fyodor Kuznetsov (bass) and Yuri Serov (pf.)
b) with Fyodor Kuznetsov (bass), the St. Petersburg
Youth Chamber Choir and Yuri Serov (pf.)









Sonata for violin and piano op.134 (1968):









String Quartet no.11 in F-minor op.122 (1966):
String Quartet no.12 in D-flat op.133 (1968):
String Quartet no.13 in B-flat minor op.138 (1970):


----------



## Montarsolo

Enthusiast said:


> I'm not usually a fan of "neglected" Romantic composers but Farrenc really gets through to me. Enjoy.


I really enjoy it! I am now listening to her first symphony for the third time today.


----------



## HerbertNorman

César Franck - Symphony in D minor - Denis Kozhukhin and the Luxemburg Philharmonic Orchestra - Streaming


----------



## Anooj




----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Paganini Rhapsody

Anna Vinnitskaya (piano)

NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra, Krzysztof Urbanski


----------



## prlj

*Bentzon Symphony No. 3 Aarhaus/Schmidt*


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin
24 Preludes, 7 Nocturnes

Ivo Janssen


----------



## Enthusiast

Mostly relatively benign and gentle Webern.


----------



## eljr

*Johann Wilhelm Wilms: The Piano Concertos, Vol. 1*

Ronald Brautigam, Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


> Brautigam and Willens plainly believe in this music: they collaborated on the editions used, and create performances of lightness and transparency, matched by the recording’s clarity. — BBC Music Magazine, September 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* BIS2504
*Label:* BIS
*Length:* 82 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
1st July 2022


----------



## Vasks

*Franz Schubert - Overture to "Der vierjahrige Posten" (Huss/Koch)
Emile Mayer - Piano Quartet in G (Mariani Pf Qrt/cpo)
Felix Mendelssohn - String Symphony #3 (Pople/MHS)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 6*

Mitropoulos with the WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln in 1959.

I don't listen to Mahler's 6th very much, because I feel like I'm living through it: the sense that the world is heading into some calamity, and all I can do is march with the crowd. I hope I'm wrong. 

Anyway, the conducting is energetic, at times maybe too much for the WDR to keep up with, and the recorded sound is okay for 1959.


----------



## Bourdon

Milhaud


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg & Schumann: Piano Concertos

Radu Lupu (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sibelius symphony no. 2 here. Bavarian Radio SO & Mariss Jansons  I only remember small parts of it and that gives me great joy! I like to be surprised again and again. (How did I get here?)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mine is not the Arkiv Music CD, but the original RCA issue.


----------



## eljr

*Stravinsky Ballets*

London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle


> there are wonders to behold here and you can sense and feel the magic descending in the stealthy opening measures of The Firebird. — Gramophone Magazine, May 2022



*Release Date:* 25th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* LSO5096
*Label:* LSO Live
*Length:* 1 hour 56 minutes










Record Review
16th April 2022
Record of the Week


----------



## Enthusiast

Irresistible. Those were the days!


----------



## Hogwash

Especially enjoyed the Concerto in E Minor III Allegro (a battuta)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina* (1525-1594): *Missa Papae Marcelli* (~1562?), as recorded in 2003 by The Sixteen, directed by Harry Christophers.

Palestrina's best-known mass, here exquisitely performed by The Sixteen. Although imho the _real_ treat on this album is the Crucifixus by Antonio Lotti.


----------



## Philidor

I didn't listen to Tchaikovsky's VC for ages ...

*Peter I. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto D major op. 35*

Julia Fischer, violin
Russian national orchestra
Yakov Kreizberg










Julia Fischer is offering some kind of anti-romantic Tchaikovsky. I appreciate such attitude very much with Mozart et al., however, I think I will listen to Huberman next time ...


----------



## Kiki

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> Mitropoulos with the WDR Sinfonieorchester Koln in 1959.
> 
> I don't listen to Mahler's 6th very much, because I feel like I'm living through it: the sense that the world is heading into some calamity, and all I can do is march with the crowd. I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> Anyway, the conducting is energetic, at times maybe too much for the WDR to keep up with, and the recorded sound is okay for 1959.


IMO it is calamity after all, despite illusions of love and heroism along the way.

I think the 1959 Mitropoulos is a marvellous, weighty but agile performance (despite cutting the exposition repeat!). It's like watching a heavy-weight boxer.


----------



## Rogerx

Dutch Masters

Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Karina Canellakis


Andriessen, Louis (b.1939)
Henkemans, Hans (1913-95)
Loevendie, Theo (b.1930)
Pijper, Willem (1894-1947)
Roukens, Joey (b.1982)
Smit, Leo (1921-99)

They won an Edison, the highest classical price in the Netherlands.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Le Tombeau de Couperin*

Mitropoulos conducting the Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra in 1941. The recorded sound is good enough for 1941. Mitropoulous has a great sense of energy and momentum here, and the orchestra responds with precision.


----------



## Enthusiast

Powerful stuff. I'm not sure the term "chamber music" applies.


----------



## Malx

This box arrived today.
*Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 1 & 2 - Fitzwilliam Quartet.*

The first quartet may be lithe and lean but there is a lot more substance to the second - a lot more to chew on.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Smetana: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2


Smetana: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2. Supraphon: SU41722. Buy CD online. Pavel Haas Quartet



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

CD 4 second sunday after epiphany

Cantatas 

BWV 13-73-81 & 144


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lamentations, Various Composers*

The August edition of BBC Music Magazine has an interesting compliation of settings of the Lamentations of Jeremiah, conducted by Peter Phillips with the BBC Singers, incorporating Renaissance and modern settings.


----------



## Enthusiast

A great piece by Berio.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

*Copenhagen Dreams*

Greta Guðnadóttir (violin), Þórunn Ósk Marinósdóttir (viola), Hrafnkell Orri Egilsson (cello), Guðni Franzson (clarinet), Ólafur Björn Ólafsson (piano), Una Sveinbjarnardottir (violin), Jóhann Jóhannsson (piano)

*Release Date:* 5th Apr 2019
*Catalogue No:* 4837189
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 40 minutes


----------



## MartinDB

Kodaly sonata for solo cello from this CD.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 3
*Richard Wagner* - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (overture)
NDR Symphony Orchestra - Hans Knappertsbusch
live recordings : Hamburg; march 15th 1962 Bruckner & march 24th 1962 Wagner


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Paul Abraham Dukas *(1865-1935): *Piano sonata in E-flat minor* (1900), as recorded in 2005 by Marc-André Hamelin.

From Wikipedia: 
In the first decade of the 20th century, following the immense success of his orchestral work _The Sorcerer's Apprentice_, Dukas completed two complex and technically demanding large-scale works for solo piano: the Piano Sonata, dedicated to Saint-Saëns, and Variations, Interlude and Finale on a Theme by Rameau (1902). In Dukas's piano works critics have discerned the influence of Beethoven, or, "Beethoven as he was interpreted to the French mind by César Franck". Both works were premiered by Édouard Risler, a celebrated pianist of the era.


----------



## MartinDB

Elliott Carter, first string quartet. First time I have heard this despite having the LP for some time. I am enjoying it greatly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Cello Sonata*

Martha Argerich and Misha Maisky. They seem to be having fun with this, especially the second movement, where the cello keeps interrupting to retune.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Superb playing, as one would expect from JW! (The guitarist, not the composer.) It includes Leo Brouwer’s “Concerto de Toronto” and two solo guitar works.


----------



## eljr

*
Gems from Armenia*

Marta Aznavoorian (piano)
Aznavoorian Duo

*Release Date:* 8th Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* CDR90000209
*Label:* Cedille
*Length:* 75 minutes


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Couldn't find any of the 10s or 9s from Classics Today on Spotify for the Holberg. So just put this one on.


----------



## Baxi

*Carl Maria von Weber
Euryanthe
Jessye Norman/ Nicolai Gedda/ Rita Hunter/ Tom Krause/ Siegfried Vogel
Rundfunkchor Leipzig
Staatskapelle Dresden
Marek Janowski
(June - July 1974, Lukaskirche, Dresden)*

... beautiful music, well sung and well recorded


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 3 (1877 Version. Ed. Nowak 1981)_
*Staatskapelle Dresden / Giuseppe Sinopoli* • 1990 • DG

Magnificent throughout! The 1877 scherzo coda is especially magnificent!


----------



## Monsalvat

Kiki said:


> *Anton Bruckner*
> _Symphony No. 5 (1878 Version. Ed. Nowak 1951)_
> *Staatskapelle Dresden / Giuseppe Sinopoli* • 1999 Live • DG
> 
> Grand and bombarding.


All right, this intrigued me. I'll listen to this next.


----------



## Montarsolo

Franz Berwd, symphony 2, Järvi.


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Symphony No. 12 'Lodger'*

Angélique Kidjo, Filharmonie Brno, Dennis Russell Davies


> BBC Music Magazine, October 2022



*Release Date:* 15th Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* OMM0159
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## 13hm13

A.Rubinstein, César Cui – Violin and Orchestra – Nishizaki


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, L'Isle Joyeuse, Masques*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Petite Suite*

Jean Martinon conducting.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Louis Andriessen, De Staat*

I'm finally getting around to this composer, listening on YouTube, conducted by Lucas Vis. Very aggressive minimalism.


----------



## eljr

*Khachaturian & Penderecki: Cello Concertos*

Astrig Siranossian (cello)
Sinfonia Varsovia, Adam Klocek

*Release Date:* 20th Apr 2018
*Catalogue No:* CD1802
*Label:* Claves
*Length:* 69 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, String Quartet No. 2*

Artis Quartett


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven PC1
Elisabeth Leonskaja / BBC SO / Jiří Bělohlávek
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
John Barbirolli: Wiener Philharmoniker (1967)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
William Steinberg: Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra (1965)


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 9 & 10


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven PC2
Behzod Abduraimov / Netherlands Chamber Orchestra / Gordan Nikolitch
live.. on CD-R


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven PC3
Ingrid Fliter / Danish National Radio SO / Juanjo Mena
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven PC4
Alexis Weissenberg / Sofia PO / Emil Tchakarov
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Beethoven, Ludwig van (1770-1827)
Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
Flanders Symphony Orchestra
Kristiina Poska - Conductor


----------



## jambo

I had actually completely forgotten that I bought this Furtwängler Complete RIAS recordings digital release all the way back in November of 2020. I remember bouncing off of it because of the sound quality, but now that I'm much more accustomed to mono and early recordings I'm really enjoying it.

*Brahms: *Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98

Wilhelm Furtwängler
Berliner Philharmoniker
1948


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven VC
Patricia Kopatchinskaja / Orchestre des Champs-Élysées / Philippe Herreweghe 

Jorge Sánchez-Chiong: Crin for Solo Violin
Patricia Kopatchinskaja

live.. on CD-R

Crin, played here as an encore, is a delightful short piece PatKop mixes with vocal gibberish.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven PC5
Artur Rubinstein / Netherlands Radio PO / Willem van Otterloo
live, Apr 29, 1969.. on CD-R


----------



## starthrower

It's been a few years since I've listened to these works. I forgot how good some of these symphonies are. Of course No.1 is a classic, but No.4 is an exciting ride as well.


----------



## Klavierman

These go well beyond most traditional etudes in their musical and technical demands.


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring

& other works for two pianos four hands

Marc-André Hamelin (piano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Symphony No. 7 in A major, op. 92
Symphony No. 8 in F major, op. 93

*New York Philharmonic
Bruno Walter*

Recording: New York City, Columbia 30th Street Studio, March 12, 1951; Liederkranz Hall, April 18, 1942

This is a great 7th, with a very quick and exciting finale! It's wonderful. The 8th is also enjoyable, but the recording isn't as clear as some of the rhythms sound a bit muddied. Not too surprising considering it was recorded almost a decade earlier.


----------



## Rogerx

Ippolitov-Ivanov: Symphony No. 1

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Hoey Choo


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations BWV 988

Ivo Janssen


----------



## Dulova Harps On

The Psalms
Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge & Andrew Nethsingha
Signum
2022


----------



## Chilham

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Kent Nagano, Orchestre de l'Opéra de Lyon, Dawn Upshaw









Ruggles: Sun-Treader
Michael Tilson Thomas, Boston Symphony Orchestra









Dohnányi: Piano Quintet No. 1
Takács Quartet, Marc-André Hamelin


----------



## Floeddie

*Josef Holbrooke: Amontillado - The Viking - Ulalume*
Brandenburghisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt; Howard Griffiths, Conductor

First listen: From what I see, the work is Late Romatic / Early Modern. Sounds great so far.


----------



## Philidor

Good Morning. A fresh quartet in the morning is just a fine thing.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 9 A major KV 169 ("Vienna Quartet No. 2")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Schumann - Symphonies 1 and 4, Julius Caesar Overture
Rosbaud/SWR SO
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey 









Ullman - Der Kaiser von Atlantis
Zagrosek/Gewandhaus; Kraus, Berry, Vermillion, Mazura, Lippert









Sibelius - Symphonies 4 and 5, Swan of Tuonela 
Karajan/Berlin









Liszt - Liebestraum
Henze - Tristan
Levit, piano; Welser-Most/Gewandhaus


----------



## Rogerx

The Long 17th Century: A Cornucopia of Early Keyboard Music

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


Anglebert: Tombeau de Monsieur de Chambonnieres
Arauxo: Tiento de medio registro de tiple de decimo tono
Bruna: XI. Tiento de falsas 6º tono
Byrd: Walsingham
Couperin, L: Duo in G minor
Ferrabosco, A I: Fantasia in G final
Macedo, A: Ricercare a quatro de 4º tom
Pasquini, B: Toccata con lo Scherzo del Cucco
Radino: Galliarda Seconda
Scheidemann: Galliarda in D minor
Sweelinck: Mein junges Leben hat ein End
Tomkins: A sad Pavan for these distracted times


----------



## Art Rock

*Max Reger: Chamber Music volume 1 (Mannheimer String Quartet, MDG)*

Continuing the early morning string quartets routine. The coming three days it will be Max Reger. Today the first two string quartets (opus 54), coupled with the first string trio (opus 77b)., works composed 1900-1904. I picked Reger because his first quartet is the string quartet of the week in the dedicated listening and discussion thread:









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


If I understood everything correctly, I am now to propose some quartet for listening and discussing ... ... given the information that the four latest (and excellent) choices came from 1798/1800 (Beethoven) or post WWII (Shosty, Cerha, Coates), I guess that I shouldn't be totally misguided to...




www.talkclassical.com





I have never found Reger difficult to get into - I dove head first into the organ works, followed by orchestral output and finally chamber music. Lots to treasure in each of these genres, and although in the chamber music the clarinet quintet is my favourite, the string quartets are well worth while too. In general, I find string trios far less interesting than string quartets, but this Reger work is very good.


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 01] Dukas / Ravel - [2017] La Péri • Daphnis et Chloé (Jurowski)*


----------



## Georgieva

I am grateful for having had the privilege of attending the Marc-André Hamelin and Berlin Philharmonic yesterday.
Well, as I probably mentioned before, he is very good, but somehow too French. 

Particularly for Reger


----------



## HerbertNorman

Felix Mendelssohn - 4th Symphony "Italian" - Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra - Paavo Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*George Enescu* (1881-1955): *Violin sonata no.3 in A minor, op.25* (1926), as recorded in 2001 by Mihaela Martin (violin) and Roland Pöntinen (piano).

_From Wikipedia:_
The Sonata No. 3 in A minor "dans le caractère populaire roumain" (in Romanian Folk Style) for violin and piano, Op. 25, is a chamber music composition written in 1926 by the Romanian composer George Enescu. The score, published in 1933, is dedicated to the memory of the violinist Franz Kneisel. It is one of the composer's most popular and at the same time most critically respected works.
The sonata prompted enthusiasm immediately at the time of its premiere, and has ever since been the composition by Enescu that has received the greatest amount of attention in the musicological and critical literature, with the possible exception of his opera, Œdipe. It has also become the most popular of Enescu's works after the two Romanian Rhapsodies.


----------



## Rogerx

Ernst Rudorff: Symphony No. 3 & Variations

Bochumer Symphoniker, Frank Beermann


----------



## Floeddie

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4*


*2nd listen*: *4.5 of 5.0*, but then I don't usually hand out a score of 5 to much of anything. This is a great work, very compact & succinct, and Tchaikovsky is in fine form. I should have stuck around for the 3rd & 4th movements, which became exciting & explosive, dramatic, but not overdone. Who knows, maybe this work can get a 4.75 in the future! I really do love Tchaikovsky a lot. He's always been in my top 10. I will be visiting more of his symphonies in the future.

I will eat crow for my first pass. I'll reserve a numerical assessment until I've covered the material more than once. Maybe I won't express an opinion, because if it got posted in this thread, someone probably likes it or they would not have posted it to begin with.

There are quite a few works that are hard to warm up to, but this one is not that kind at all. But then, I once said I liked Vaughn Williams Sea Symphony from the get go! My musical training is varied, and there are more kinds of music than anyone can ever master. I like a lot of genres. There is so much music and so little time, so coffee anyone?


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Joseph Haydn* (1732-1809): *Cello concerto no.1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1* (1765), as recorded by Miklós Perényi (cello) with the Franz Liszt chamber orchestra, conducted by János Rolla. 

_From Wikipedia: _
The Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb/1, by Joseph Haydn was composed around 1761-65 for longtime friend Joseph Franz Weigl, then the principal cellist of Prince Nicolaus's Esterházy Orchestra. The work was presumed lost until 1961, when musicologist Oldřich Pulkert discovered a copy of the score at the Prague National Museum. It is regarded as one of the greatest works for cello of the classical era. The concerto has become a staple of the cello repertoire after its 20th century premiere by Miloš Sádlo and the Czechoslovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Sir Charles Mackerras, on 19 May 1962.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Vol.7

CD 1


----------



## Enthusiast

Piano and String Quartet is the name of the piece. Not such a long one by Feldman's standards: only an hour and a quartet. Mysterious, calm.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 1 & Tragic Overture

Gewandhausorchester, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## starthrower

I'd never heard of Jongen when I found this at a library sale. But I'm a sucker for organ and symphony works and this turned out to be a great piece!


----------



## Enthusiast

I suppose Berio's Sinfonia, with its Mahler quotes, is his most iconic piece and perhaps his masterpiece. Ekphrasis is also a fine work.


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

La Transgiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ










Magnificent execution! The Choir is wonderful!
The soloists and the orchestra, all admirable!
Reinbert de Leeuw: marvelous chef:
Precision, nobility, greatness, very warmhearted!
a very great master!.....
What emotion: he came down from his desk,
and he came to embrace me in my seat in the hall !!!
while the public applauded standing
for more than ten minutes!
It was an extraordinary execution....
June 29, 1991 in Amsterdam 

Translated with some effort for the English speakers


----------



## Kiki

*Krzysztof Penderecki*
_Symphony No. 4_
*The Polish Sinfonia Iuventus Orchestra / Krzysztof Penderecki* • 2012 • DUX

An epic journey!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Leonardo Leo* (1694-1744):* Il figliuol prodigo* (*The prodigal son*, 1741), as recorded by Ulrike Hofbauer (soprano) with the Ensemble &cetera, conducted by Ulrike Hofbauer.

Surprisingly attractive sacred choral works by Leonardo Leo, who is usually "merely" associated with his cello concertos.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Symphonia Domestica & Die Tageszeiten

Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin & Rundfunkchor Berlin, Marek Janowski


----------



## haydnguy

Debussy
Pelléas et Mélisande (Opera in five acts)

Choir of the Deutsche Oper Berlin
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Philidor

Just to align my Mozart experience with the Armidas ...

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

String Quartet No. 1 G major KV 80 ("Lodi Quartet") 
String Quartet No. 2 D major KV 155 ("Milano Quartet No. 1")
String Quartet No. 3 G major KV 156 ("Milano Quartet No. 2")
String Quartet No. 4 C major KV 157 ("Milano Quartet No. 3")
String Quartet No. 5 F major KV 158 ("Milano Quartet No. 4")*

Quartetto Italiano










A little sweetish in tone, which is not my preference, but the slow movements show remarkable depth imho.


----------



## Philidor

Bourdon said:


> Messiaen
> 
> La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ


To my opinion, this is his greatest work, together with the "Livre du Saint Sacrement". I like the recording by Cambreling. Gorgeous ... Listened to every year at the Feast of Transfiguration, which is commemorated one week before Septuagesimae in protestantic churches ...


----------



## Bourdon

Philidor said:


> To my opinion, this is his greatest work, together with the "Livre du Saint Sacrement". I like the recording by Cambreling. Gorgeous ... Listened to every year at the Feast of Transfiguration, which is commemorated one week before Septuagesimae in protestantic churches ...



The Cambreling recording is very fine too.....
and Dorati and Chung of course


----------



## Enthusiast

I chose it for the Prokofiev but the whole disc is great.


----------



## Philidor

A little disappointing, as I cherish this complete recording very much ...

*Ludwig van Beethoven: String Quartet F major op. 18 No. 1*

Belcea Quartet










I fully agree with Merl: This rendition is not in the same league as the recording with the Artemis Quartet. Casals Quartet to be checked.


----------



## Rogerx

Ferdinand Ries: String Quartets, Vol. 4

Schuppanzigh Quartet, Raquel Massades



Ries, Ferdinand: String Quartet in A minor, Op. 150 No. 1
Ries, Ferdinand: String Quintet No. 1 in C major, Op. 37


----------



## starthrower

No. 8


----------



## OCEANE

A great live recording


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem to be playing a lot of music that is less than 100 years old at the moment. It is brightening my days.


----------



## eljr

*Transmission*

Edgar Moreau (cello), Luzerner Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling


> He delivers Bloch’s epic Schelomo with magnificent command, tracing its ark from lamentation to shrill anger back to resignation. Michael Sanderling and the Lucerne Symphony Orchestra bring out... — BBC Music Magazine, April 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 14th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* 9029510510
*Label:* Erato
*Length:* 65 minutes










Record Review
22nd January 2022
Record of the Week


----------



## Vasks

*Rimsky-Korsakov - Overture to "Boyarinya Vera Sheloga" (Golovschin/Naxos)
Kalinnikov - Symphony #2 (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Standards

Haydn, Hummel, Copland, Arutiunian

Simon Höfele (trumpet)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Duncan Ward

Works

Arutiunian: Concerto for Trumpet & Orchestra
Copland: Quiet City
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1
Hummel, J: Trumpet Concerto in E (or E flat) major, WoO/S49


----------



## starthrower

Live recording of No.7


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various chamber/piano works and songs 
part eight of eight for this afternoon. 

Possibly the most intense endgame I can think 
of by any single composer in my collection.

String Quartet no.14 in F-sharp op.142 (1972-73):
String Quartet no.15 in E-flat minor op.144 (1974):









_Shest stikhotvorenii Mariny Tsvetaevoi_ [_Six Poems by Marina 
Tsvetayeva_] for contralto and piano op.143 (1973): a)
_Chetyre stikhotvoreniya kapitana Lebyadkina_ [_Four Verses of Captain Lebyadkin_]
for bass and piano op.146 [Texts: Fyodor Dostoevsky] (1975): b)

a) with Lyubov Sokolova (mez.) and Yuri Serov (pf.)
b) with Fyodor Kuznetsov (bass) and Yuri Serov (pf.)









_Syuita na slova Mikelandzhelo Buonarroti_ [_Suite on Verses of Michelangelo Buonarroti_] -
cycle of eleven songs for bass and piano op.145, arr. for bass and organ by Hans
Peter Eisenmann WoO (orig. 1974 - arr. ????):









Sonata for viola and piano op.147 (1975):







​


----------



## Philidor

Shameless. Great.

*Peter I. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto D major op. 35*

Bronislav Huberman, violin
Staatskapelle Berlin
William Steinberg
Berlin, 28/30 December 1928










Yeah. Portamenti, quasi improvisando ... as you like it with late 19th century. Good old-fashioned playing.


----------



## eljr

Alexpall said:


> I never noticed if you done this before but if not, might I suggest you this would be a great idea. Run the listening to thread finish of year


Last year we ended the old thread at year's end that I suggested we do it every year, do an annual thread. I recall @Art Rock agreed. But my memory is what it is. LOL


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> I seem to be playing a lot of music that is less than 100 years old at the moment. It is brightening my days.


Might I suggest playing music less than 50 years old, it may add to the enhanced light you now enjoy!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*JS Bach, Concerto for Two Harpsichords and Strings in C Major*

I've been neglecting Bach lately. The sound of two harpsichords is so bubbly, this should be called Concerto for Soda Pop.


----------



## Art Rock

eljr said:


> Last year we ended the old thread at year's end that I suggested we do it every year, do an annual thread. I recall @Art Rock agreed. But my memory is what it is. LOL


We used to have to start a new thread every one or two years, because with the old software/server huge threads became sluggish. The current (eighth) incarnation started around New Year's Day 'accidentally'. But I think it makes sense to start a new thread around new year from now on.


----------



## Manxfeeder

jambo said:


> I had actually completely forgotten that I bought this Furtwängler Complete RIAS recordings digital release all the way back in November of 2020. I remember bouncing off of it because of the sound quality, but now that I'm much more accustomed to mono and early recordings I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> *Brahms: *Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
> 
> Wilhelm Furtwängler
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> 1948


It must have been on sale, because I bought mine at the same time. I'll join you with Brahms' 4th.


----------



## Malx

Original three part version.
*Mahler, Das klagende Lied - Susan Dunn (soprano), Brigitte Fassbaender (mezzo-soprano), Markus Baur (boy alto), Werner Hollweg (tenor), Andreas Schmidt (bass), Städtischer Musikverein Düsseldorf, Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin, Riccardo Chailly.








*


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff & Brahms

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano), Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)


Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Rachmaninoff & Brahms
> 
> Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano), Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)
> 
> 
> Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
> Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
> Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19


I have his in queue to follow my present spin!


----------



## eljr

*Prokofiev - String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2*

Pavel Haas Quartet


> there is a fairly high level of intensity in these Prokofiev works for the young Czech players to meet, and they rise vividly to the challenge...it's probably right that [they] feel its ebb and... — BBC Music Magazine, April 2010, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Feb 2010
*Catalogue No:* SU39572
*Label:* Supraphon
*Length:* 60 minutes










Gramophone Awards
2010
Finalist - Chamber









Gramophone Magazine
March 2010
Disc of the Month









Diapason d’Or de l’Année
2010
Winner - Musique de Chambre


----------



## Kiki

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 4_
*Les Dissonances / David Grimal *• 2012 Live • Dissonances Records

Sweet HIP.


----------



## Philidor

Next historic Tchaikovsky recording.

*Peter I. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 F minor op. 36*

RIAS Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Ferenc Fricsay
September 1952


----------



## Enthusiast

Not quite as modern as my other music over the last two days but this is such a great album.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

This is a superb new release.


----------



## starthrower

I bought the Conifer box but then I found three of these Naxos discs at a library sale for a dollar each. I find myself listening these recordings more than the Handley cycle.


----------



## Malx

The 1987 digital recording.
*Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbart von Karajan.








*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

Furtwangler with the Berlin Phil., 12/43


----------



## jambo

Brendel's Haydn is a lot of fun, none do it better for mine.

*Haydn: *Piano Sonata in E minor, Hob. XVI/34
*Haydn: *Piano Sonata in B minor, Hob. XVI/32
*Haydn: *Piano Sonata in D major, Hob. XVI/42
*Haydn: *Fantasia in C major, Hob. XVII/4
*Haydn: *Adagio in F major, Hob. XVII/9

Alfred Brendel (piano)
1985


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Philidor

Heavy velvet. Midnight blue.

*Sergej Rachmaninov

Piano Sonata No. 1 D minor op. 28
Piano Sonata No. 2 B-flat minor op. 35 (1913 version)*

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

jambo said:


>


The next time I trip over $899 in the street, I'm buying this on Ebay.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Variations on a Theme by Haydn*

Furtwangler with the North German Radio Orchestra, 10/51.


----------



## Philidor

Do you know watches painted by Dali?

*György Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds (1973)*

Cappella Ensemble Amsterdam (Director: Daniel Reuss)
Schönberg Ensemble
Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## Enthusiast

Serious stuff. Impressive.


----------



## Art Rock

*Virgil Thomson: Three Pictures (Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose, Thomas Meglioranza, Kristen Watson, BMOP)*

An interesting collection of orchestral and vocal works. The CD starts with two contrasting short pieces for orchestra (A Solemn Music and A Joyful Fugue). The Feast of Love (Thomson's setting of his own translation of Latin erotic poetry from the 4th century) has a 20th century English feeling, and is sung well by baritone Thomas Meglioranza. Collected Poems sounds like a title for a song cycle, but is a short (under 5 minutes) work for baritone, soprano (Watson) and orchestra. A fun piece. Five Songs from William Blake, including the famous Tiger! Tiger!, once more reminds me of English composers (or even English folksongs) in terns of style. Meglioranza delivers again. The CD closes with Three Pictures for Orchestra, very attractive short tone poems (The Seine at Night, Wheat Field at Noon, Sea Piece with Birds). All in all, an attractive CD.


----------



## Malx

A cheery wee quartet that filled in a gap before food.
*Sir John Blackwood McEwen, String Quartet No 15 'A little quartet (in modo scotico)' - Chilingirian Quartet.*

A great deal of Scottish dance/reels influence floating around in this one especially in the final 'vivace' movement - I think of it as a bit of quality fun.


----------



## eljr

*Rachmaninoff & Brahms*

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano), Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)

*Release Date:* 1st Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4862388
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 82 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, String Quartet No. 1*

This is a lovely work from 1918, characterized by the pentatonic scale.


----------



## Montarsolo

After a busy, stressful week finally Friday evening. Faure, Requiem, Fournet. Thrift store cd. As far as I know I have never heard this composition before.


----------



## eljr

*Mahler: Symphony No. 4*

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth


> I absolutely adored this performance...What registers immediately in Roth’s reading – and the deliciously honest playing of his band Les Siècles – is an open-faced, playful nature. — Gramophone Magazine, September 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 26th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* HMM905357
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi
*Length:* 54 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
September 2022
Recording of the Month









Record Review
27th August 2022
Record of the Week


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Faure, Theme and Variations in c# minor*

Grant Johannessen was a notable pianist in his time, studying with Nadia Boulanger and Robert Casadeus, ending up as the director of the Cleveland Institute of Music. This is my first encounter with him and also with the Faure piece.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 7*

I acquired a download of Michael Gielen in Tokyo in the 1970s playing the 7th. They said it was fabulous. I'll have to see for myself. For some reason, Gielen's Mahler doesn't click with me.


----------



## Hogwash

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 7*
> 
> I acquired a download of Michael Gielen in Tokyo in the 1970s playing the 7th. They said it was fabulous. I'll have to see for myself. For some reason, Gielen's Mahler doesn't click with me.


Keep us posted!


----------



## eljr

*Kurt Weill: Violin Concerto; Symphony No. 2*

Tomás Kocsis, Ulster Orchestra, Jac van Steen


> At 24, Weill’s iconic Berlin-cabaret sound is already identifiable: the dance-like flute solo in the ‘Serenata’; and the rollicking finale. Soloist Tamás Kocsis, leader of the Ulster Orchestra,... — BBC Music Magazine, October 2022, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) /. 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 15th Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* SOMMCD280
*Label:* Somm
*Length:* 57 minutes


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn violin concerto, Mutter/Karajan. My first encounter with this Mendelssohn recording. Not a fan, both in performance (uninspired) and recording (sounds like a live recording).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Hogwash said:


> Keep us posted!


I got through the first movement. It was kind of a slog for me. I don't know what I'm missing. But I've said that more than once around here about Gielen's Mahler. 

I'm pricking up my ears with *Lyatoshynsky's Symphony No. 3.* 

MusicWeb describes it as "Reeking of cordite and resonant with tocsins, full of foreboding but often idyllic and colourful." It's keeping my attention.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various orchestral and chamber
works part one for the rest of today.

Sonata for two clarinets FP7 (1918 - rev. 1945): a)
Sonata for clarinet and bassoon FP32 (1922 - rev. 1945): b)
Sonata for horn, trumpet and trombone FP33 (1922 - rev. 1945): c)

a) with Ronald van Spaendonck (cl.) and André Moisan (cl.)
b) with Ronald van Spaendonck (cl.) and Laurent Lefèvre (bn.)
c) with Hervé Joulain (hn.), Guy Touvron (tpt.) and Jacques Mauger (tbn.)








_ 
Le discours du Général_ [_Polka_] and _La baigneuse de Trouville_ [_Carte Postale 
en couleurs_] for orchestra FP23 - extracts from the collaborative ballet _Les 
mariés de la tour Eiffel_ (1921):
Suite for orchestra from the music for the ballet _Les biches_ FP36 
(1922-23 - rev. 1939-40):
_Pastourelle_ in B-flat for orchestra FP45 - extract from the collaborative
ballet _L'éventail de Jeanne_ (1927):









Trio for piano, bassoon and oboe FP43 (1926):

with Alexandre Tharaud (pf.), Laurent Lefèvre (bn.) and Olivier Doise (ob.)









_Concert champêtre_ for harpsichord and orchestra FP49 (1927-28):









_Aubade_ - 'concerto choréographique' for piano and eighteen
instruments FP51 (1929):










_Bagatelle_ in D-minor from the chamber cantata _Le bal Masqué_ FP60,
arr. for violin and piano FP60c (1932):

with Graf Mourja (vn.) and Alexandre Tharaud (pf.)


----------



## Montarsolo

Currently listening another thrift store 1 euro cd: Vivaldi, The Four Seasons, I Musici / Roberto Michelucci. A classic, solid version. I like it.










Wikipedia:
1972: Gold record in Tokyo, for selling more than one million copies of Vivaldi's Four Seasons. He was the first case of a gold record obtained by a classical musician.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Montarsolo said:


> View attachment 175200


Goodness! That sweater isn't doing Ms. Mutter any favors.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Jolted into listening to these concertos after many years by Dave Hurwitz today.


----------



## Montarsolo

Last cd of the day. Another one I bought at a thrift store today. Mozart 35, Harnoncourt


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Thought I'd give Bax a go:


----------



## starthrower

This performance may prove too emotionally reserved for some but I find the clarity of the recording and the exquisite playing of the Wiener Philharmoniker to be quite arresting. I found this comprehensive review of the entire cycle.









A Consideration of Pierre Boulez’s Mahler Cycle


Jeremy Lee writes Pierre Boulez’s cycle of Mahler symphonies for Deutsche Grammophon, starting with the Sixth with the Vienna Philharmonic recorded in 1994 and ending with the Adagio of the T…




topear.wordpress.com


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Max Reger is my composer of the week! Piano quartet op. 113 now. The slow movement is fantastic! <3


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto*

I like her playing; it sounds like she is thinking about everything she's playing and not just being dazzling on the surface.


----------



## senza sordino

Mendelssohn, on Spotify.

Incidental music to A Midsummer Night's Dream. This disk was released in 2017. Very enjoyable, and nice to hear the famous Wedding March in context. 









String Symphonies 8, 9 and 10, recorded in 1991









Octet and String Quintet #2, recorded in 1978


----------



## eljr

*NAZARENO! Bernstein, Stravinsky, Golijov*

Katia & Marielle Labèque, Chris Richards, Gonzalo Grau, Raphaël Séguinier
London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle


> Bernstein’s rollicking Prelude, Fugue and Riffs is a Simon Rattle speciality and this is an utterly compulsive swing through this masterpiece of written-out jazz. Clarinettist Chris Richards... — BBC Music Magazine, July 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 13th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* LSO0836
*Label:* LSO Live
*Length:* 42 minutes










Presto Editor's Choice
May 2022


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1977)

A controversial interpretation; not so off-putting for me that I won't return to it, but I don't listen to Karajan's Mahler all that often, either.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS DE SANTA MARIA
*Alfonso X "El Sabio"*
Ensemble Unicorn, Vienna
Michael Posch - Direction
_
Naxos_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

Very enjoyable.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts :

Tchaikovsky - Capriccio Italien, Op. 45
Borodin - Polovetsian Dances From "Prince Igor"
Rimsky-Korsakov - Capriccio Espagnol, Op. 34
Mussorgsky - Dawn On The Moskva River From "Khovantchina" (Prelude To Act 1)
The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Odyssey reissue 1970’s, originally 1958


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven Around the World: São Paulo, String Quartets Nos 6 & 12

Quatuor Ebène (string quartet)


Beethoven: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, Op. 18 No. 6
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 12 in E flat major, Op. 127


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Bruckner - Symphony No. 3 In D Minor. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1966


----------



## agoukass

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde (excerpts) 

Birgit Nilsson (Isolde), Grace Hoffman (Brangane)
Vienna Philharmonic / Hans Knappertsbusch


----------



## Rogerx

Georg Gerson, F L Ae Kunzen: Symphonies

Concerto Copenhagen, Lars Ulrik Mortensen


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## 13hm13

Rosetti – Sinfonies – Concerto Köln (Vol.1/2)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Concerto #1


----------



## Floeddie

*Being on the other side of the pond, tonight's playlist was:*


https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0TOEUpFCBVfQTJ6XmrwkGI?si=5a39a10960b24a50



*Tchaikovksy: Marche Slave
Tchaikovsky: Cappricio Italien
Vaughn Williams: Concerto Grosso for String Orchestra
Brahms: Academic Festival Overture.*

The family enjoyed the concert, as did I in presenting it. It's time to go to bed.


----------



## atsizat

Melancholy in Vivaldi's 2nd movements.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas and Songs

Gabriel Schwabe (cello), Nicholas Rimmer (piano)


Brahms: Botschaft, Op. 47 No. 1
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major, Op. 99
Brahms: Die Mainacht, Op. 43 No. 2
Brahms: Gesänge (5), Op. 72
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 43 Nos. 1-4
Brahms: Liebesglut, Op. 47, No. 2
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 47
Brahms: Lieder (6), Op. 85
Brahms: Lieder (6), Op. 97
Brahms: Nachtigall, Op. 97 No. 1
Brahms: Sommerabend, Op. 85 No. 1
Brahms: Verzagen, Op. 72 No. 4


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Schumann - Cello Concerto, Violin Concerto
Rosbaud/SWR SO; Fournier, Szeryng
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey 









Mozart - Complete Piano Sonatas
Levin, fortepiano 
CD 6









Wagner/Kocsis - Tristan and Isolde Prelude
Mahler/Stevenson - Adagio, Symphony 10
Liszt - Harmonies du Soir
Levit, piano









Nicolai - The Merry Wives of Windsor
Kubelik/BRSO; Ridderbusch, Donath, Brendel, Schmidt, Malta









Reicha - Wind Quintets
Belfiato Quintet


----------



## sAmUiLc

__





SCHUBERT live Vol 3 Imogen Cooper AV2158 [MS]: Classical Music Reviews - June 2010 MusicWeb-International


Classical CD review



www.musicweb-international.com


----------



## Art Rock

*Max Reger: Chamber Music volume 2 (Mannheimer String Quartet, MDG)*

Continuing the early morning string quartets routine. These days it is Max Reger. Today the third string quartet (opus 74), coupled with the second string trio (opus 141b)., works composed 1904-1915. The quartet is long (47 minutes in this rendition), some would say over-long, but I like it. The second string trio is a nice 'bonus'.


----------



## tortkis

Caroline Shaw: Evergreen - Attacca Quartet (Nonesuch)








Wonderful.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Ongoing Mozart pleasure with the Armidas.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 10 C-Dur KV 170 ("Vienna Quartet No. 3")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Started the day with Piano Trios.......

A selection of Haydn's performed by the Beaux Arts Trio.....

and now Beethoven's no.1 performed by Barenboim, du Pre and Zuckerman.

I must admit to a relative ignorance having really taken little time to listen to Piano Trios over the years (apart from Shostakovich) but this is wonderful music.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Symphony No 10 - Berlin PO, Herbert von Karajan.*

This digital second recording of the symphony is one of Herbie's best recordings imo - I wonder what he could have done with some of the other Shosty symphonies had he recorded them.
I have it in this big box:


----------



## Philidor

Another 16-string pleasure.

*Friedrich Gernsheim: String Quartet No. 3 F major op. 51*

Diogenes Quartet


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op18 No 5 - Alexander String Quartet.*

From the Alexanders' first set of Beethoven quartets.
This Beethoven quartet is one I play very rarely, not being a great fan of the theme and variations third movement, so I am reluctant to suggest its the Alexanders that are fault here but they didn't change my opinion.


----------



## Rogerx

Monteverdi: Vespers

Jill Gomez, Felicity Palmer, Robert Tear, Philip Langridge, John Shirley-Quirk

Monteverdi Choir & Orchestra, Philip Jones Brass Ensemble, John Eliot Gardiner


Bassano, G: Hodie Christus natus est
Gabrieli, G: Angelus ad Pastores
Gabrieli, G: Audite principes a 16, C 123
Gabrieli, G: O Magnum Mysterium
Gabrieli, G: Quem Vidistis pastores a 12, C 77
Gabrieli, G: Salvator noster a 15, C 80
Monteverdi: Exultent caeli


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *Zwölf Stücke für Orgel, op.59* ("*12 organ pieces*", 1901), as recorded in 1999 by Hans-Jürgen Kaiser in the Fulda Cathedral, Germany.

Reger's opus 59 is one of his most popular in the organ world. Well-balanced and digestible; often contemplative. Hans-Jürgen gives us a fitting performance, with excellent recording sound.


----------



## Floeddie

First listen...

*Beethoven Septett - Hindemith Oktett (1994) by Berlin Philharmonic Octet*

*Beethoven Septet in E-Flat Major, Op. 20 
From Wiki:* The Septet in E-flat major for clarinet, horn, bassoon, violin, viola, cello, and double bass, Op. 20, by Ludwig van Beethoven, was sketched out in 1799, completed, and first performed in 1800 and published in 1802. It was one of Beethoven’s most popular works during his lifetime.


----------



## Art Rock

*Sigismond Thalberg: L'Art du chant appliqué au piano Series 3 and 4 etc (Victoria Power, Polymnia)*

An interesting collection of transcriptions/reinterpretations of Lieder and arias from composers like Bellini, Weber, Mozart, Rossini, Haydn and many others. In addition, the CD contains three Schubert Lieder transcribed, and two Romances.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Liszt* / Chicago Symphony Orchestra* & Chorus*, Sir Georg Solti* – A Faust Symphony


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Sebastian Bach* (1685-1750): *Choral "Vater unser im Himmelreich", BWV.682* (~1736?), as recorded by Ton Koopman at the Christian Müller orgel, Amsterdam.

Somehow my shuffled playlist decided that this morning features various organ music. Beautiful chorale from the "Clavier-Übung III" manuscript. Very restful.


----------



## Montarsolo

Händel, Water music, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Philidor

All things will come to an end.

*Camille Saint-Saëns: Danse macabre op. 40*

Philharmonia Orchestra
Charles Dutoit

*Franz Liszt: Totentanz (Dance of Death) for Piano and Orchestra*

Krystian Zimerman, piano
Boston Symphony Orchesta
Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 30 & 31 - Charles Rosen.*


----------



## Rogerx

Sullivan, A: Symphony in E major 'Irish',
BBC Philharmonic, Richard Hickox

Sullivan, A: Overture 'In Memoriam'
Sullivan, A: Suite from 'The Tempest', Op. 1

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Philidor

Now to the Angel of Death.

*Josef Suk: Asrael*
Symphony for large orchestra C minor op. 27

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Václav Talich


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Othmar Schoeck* (1886-1957): *Nachhall, op.70 *(~1954?), as recorded live in 2010 by John Hancock (baritone) with the American Symphony orchestra, conducted by Leon Botstein.

Impressive. Imho, John Hancock really does Schoeck's songs justice. And kudos to the sound engineers: what fabulous sound quality, especially for a live recording...


----------



## Montarsolo

Stravinksy, octet for Wind instruments, Ashkenazy.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Moments Musicaux

Alexander Krichel (piano)

Dresdner Philharmonie, Michael Sanderling


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, pianosontata 6, Brautigam.


----------



## Philidor

I enjoyed the Quartet of the Current Week.

*Benjamin Britten: String Quartet No. 2 C major op. 36*

Maggini Quartet










Vested by innocent C major, it is a wonderful piece, from the bright first movement via the lively second to the Chacony. Great choice!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Salomon Jadassohn *(1831-1902): *Cavatina for cello and orchestra in F, op.120* (1894), as recorded in 2013 by Thomas Georgi (cello) with the Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, conducted by Howard Griffiths.

It won't get much more romantic than this cello cavatina, I suppose. Perhaps a bit too romantic (i.e., dull, tame) for some...


----------



## haziz




----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Bartók, Béla* (1881-1945)
*Violin Concerto No. 1*, Sz36, BB48a
*Janine Jansen* - Violin
London Symphony Orchestra
Antonio Pappano - Conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Re:Imagined: Schumann & Beethoven for Cello Quintet

Zuill Bailey (cello)

Ying Quartet

Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, Op. 47 ‘Kreutzer'
Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*John Tavener *(1944-2013): *Five anthems from "The veil of the temple"* (2002), as recorded in 2019 by the Winchester Cathedral Choir, conducted by Andrew Lumsden. With George Castle, organ. 

At times I'm a bit hesitant about Tavener. His intentions seem profound enough, but sometimes it feels as if the sacredness becomes a purpose in itself, which seems to make the music sound somewhat superficial. Heartfelt performances on this disc, though.


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 22, 25, 31 ("Paris") and 35 ("Haffner") from this excellent set (which may now be sadly OOP).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various orchestra and chamber 
works part two for this afternoon.

Concerto in D-minor for two pianos and orchestra FP61 (1932):









Sextet for piano, flute, oboe, clarinet, bassoon and horn FP100 (1932 - rev. 1939-40): a)
_Villanelle_ for pipe and piano, arr. for recorder and piano FP74 (1934): b)

a) with Alexandre Tharaud (pf.), Philippe Bernold (fl.), Olivier Doise (ob.), Ronald
van Spaendonck (cl.), Laurent Lefèvre (bn.) and Hervé Joulain (hn.)
b) with Philippe Bernold (rec.) and Alexandre Tharaud (pf.)









_Valse_ in C for piano FP17 from the collaborative collection _L'Album des Six_,
arr. for orchestra FP17b (orig. 1919 - arr. 1932):
_Deux préludes posthumes et une gnossienne_ - three piano pieces by Erik Satie,
arr. for chamber orchestra FP104 (1939):
Suite for orchestra from the ballet _Les Animaux modèles_ FP111 (1940-41):









_Suite française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ for two oboes, two bassoons, two trumpets,
three trombones, two percussionists and harpsichord FP80 (1935):
Concerto in G-minor for organ, strings and timpani FP93 (1938):









Surviving incidental music for the play Jean Anouilh play _Léocadia _for piano, violin,
clarinet, bassoon, double bass, plus one song for voice and piano FP106 (1940):

with Alexandre Tharaud (pf.), Thibault Vieux (vn.), Ronald van Spaendonck (cl.),
Laurent Lefèvre (bn.), Stéphane Logerot (db.) and Danielle Darrieux (voice)


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Vol.7

CD 2






























Historic Müller organ in Haarlem Bavo infested by bats and beetles: restoration costs more than €300,000 
The restoration work on the Christian Müller Organ in the Bavokerk is desperately needed, because the case and the organ pipes are seriously polluted and affected by bat droppings


Restored Müller organ after eight months 'as new' in the Grote of Sint Bavokerk May 20, 2022,


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto - Bruch: Kiol Nidrei - Boëllmann: Variations symphoniques

Paul Tortelier (cello)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## eljr

*Weber: Der Freischütz*

Maximilian Schmitt (Max), Polina Pasztircsák (Agathe), Kateryna Kasper (Ännchen), Dimitry Ivashchenko (Kaspar), Yannick Debus (Kilian), Matthias Winckhler (Kuno), Christian Immler (Hermit), Max Urlacher (Samiel)
Freiburger Barockorchester, Zürcher Sing-Akademie, René Jacobs


> If it all convinces that’s because Jacobs has an absolute instinct for Weber’s score. The horns of the Freiburger Barockorchester are almost a character in their own right in this Romantic opera... — BBC Music Magazine, July 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 29th Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* HMM90270001
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi
*Length:* 2 hours 17 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
29th April 2022









Record Review
29th April 2022
Record of the Week









Opera
July 2022
Disc of the Month


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*György Ligeti* (1923-2006): *Violin concerto* (1992), as recorded in 2002 by Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin) with the Asko Ensemble, Schönberg Ensemble, conducted by Reinbert de Leeuw.

Ligeti's violin concerto is, um, shall we say, _different_ from any other violin concerto that I've heard. A kaleidoscope of soundscapes. While it's refreshing to hear something that's not your average showpiece-type of concerto, I don't think I will play this piece regularly.


----------



## Rogerx

Alfvén: Symphonic Works, Vol. 3-

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Łukasz Borowicz


Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody No. 3, Op. 47 'Dalarapsodi'
Alfvén: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 11


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alban Berg* (1885-1935): *Lulu-suite (five symphonic pieces) for soprano and orchestra* (1935), as recorded in 2016 by Barbara Hannigan with the Ludwig Orchestra.

Now here's a real surprise. The cover hints at Gershwinesque light orchestral, jazzy-like music. But although Gershwin's classic is indeed featured on this disc (in a suite arranged by Hannigan herself), Alban Berg's "Lulu suite" is a surprisingly serious and fascinating work of art. Berg may not have composed a lot, but almost everything he published is more than significant...


----------



## OCEANE

Audiophiles would like this super sonic recording...


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Lili Boulanger *(1893-1918): *Psalm 129, "Ils m'ont assez opprimé"* (1916), as recorded in 2007 by the Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra & the Namur Symphonic Choir, conducted by Mark Stringer. 

Lili Boulanger, who was definitely "gone too soon", was real gold. Her list of available works is obviously small, but each piece I hear of her is a gem.


----------



## Philidor

Now some organ music by Reger.

*Max Reger

Fantasia and Fugue C minor op. 29
Fantasia on the Chorale "Straf mich nicht in deinem Zorn" op. 40 No. 2*

Bernhard Buttmann
op. 29: Max-Reger-Organ in St. Michael, Weiden, Oberpfalz (D)
op. 40/2: Organ by Schmid in St. Marien, Witten (D)


----------



## Enthusiast

It's long but not overly long.


----------



## starthrower

Symphonies 7 & 8

I have the first six on Naxos so I had to switch to this box for the last three. But honestly I think the sound is a little better on the Andrew Penny Cycle. It sounds warmer and not as bright. But this Sony set isn't bad and it includes a lot of other music in addition to the symphonies.


----------



## Vasks

*Charpentier - Overture to "l'Eglise" (Kossenko/Alpha)
Hotteterre - Le Duc d'Orleans (La Tour Baroque Duo/La Tour Baroque)
F. Couperin - Sonata #1 "La Pucelle" (Les Delices/Les Delices)
Boismortier - Concerto in D, Op. 15, No. 4 from "6 Concerti for 5 Flutes" (Musica Dolce/BIS)
Rameau - Suite from "Abaris" (Terey-Smith/Naxos)*


----------



## MartinDB

Some 20th century quartets, Tippett (2 & 3), Shostakovich (3 & 4), Carter (1).


----------



## Becca

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 175243
> 
> 
> *Alban Berg* (1885-1935): *Lulu-suite (five symphonic pieces) for soprano and orchestra* (1935), as recorded in 2016 by Barbara Hannigan with the Ludwig Orchestra.
> 
> Now here's a real surprise. The cover hints at Gershwinesque light orchestral, jazzy-like music. But although Gershwin's classic is indeed featured on this disc (in a suite arranged by Hannigan herself), Alban Berg's "Lulu suite" is a surprisingly serious and fascinating work of art. Berg may not have composed a lot, but almost everything he published is more than significant...


While Barbara Hannigan is indeed multi-talented, the Gershwin arrangement was not by her but by Bill Elliott


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Choral Music

Robin Gritton (chorus conductor)

Rundfunkchor Berlin


Strauss, R: Durch Einsamkeiten, TrV 273
Strauss, R: Gesange (2), Op. 34
Strauss, R: Männerchore (3), Op. 45
Strauss, R: Schwäbische Erbschaft
Strauss, R: Sieben vierstimmige Lieder, TrV 92


----------



## OCEANE

Personal taste, I prefer piano version more than orchestra


----------



## Philidor

Getting back to dark velvet.

*Sergej Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 1 F-sharp minor op. 1*

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn










... with the latest remastering ... didn't find the correct cover ...


----------



## Chilham

Puccini: La Bohème
Bertrand De Billy, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Anna Netrebko, Rolando Villazón


----------



## Enthusiast

The Boulez Webern discs are perhaps not so well programmed but the music - all those wonderful small but pithy pieces (a lot of songs on this disc) - is very worthwhile.


----------



## Monsalvat

Enthusiast said:


> The Boulez Webern discs are perhaps not so well programmed but the music - all those wonderful small but pithy pieces (a lot of songs on this disc) - is very worthwhile.


Are these the same recordings that were bundled up to make Boulez's complete set? I saw you listening to another Boulez Webern recording one or two days ago, also.


----------



## eljr

*Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2*

Arabella Steinbacher (violin), Festival Strings Lucerne, Daniel Dodds


> Steinbacher avoids any attempt to extract the music’s expressive world beyond what it can deliver, instead allowing her playing’s state-of-the-art tonal loveliness – at once silky and likeably... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 15th Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* PTC5186952
*Label:* Pentatone
*Length:* 60 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Víkingur Ólafsson

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


----------



## Philidor

I stayed with Rachmaninov ...

*Sergej Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2 E minor op. 27*

London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn


----------



## Merl

Currently working my way through the op.18 discs from my newly-bought New Budapest set (one of the only 2 LVB SQ cycles I hadn't fully heard - I had a few that I bought as budget sale downloads a while back). Nice to have the whole set on disc. Currently burning it to mp3 so I can play it on the car USB. The first two quartets are played well and are decent but I'll have to do some comparisons later to see if they make it into my blogs.


----------



## Enthusiast

Monsalvat said:


> Are these the same recordings that were bundled up to make Boulez's complete set? I saw you listening to another Boulez Webern recording one or two days ago, also.


Yes, I listened to "Boulez Conducts Webern II" the other day. This is number 1, I suppose. There is also a number 3. I assume the three discs make up that set.


----------



## Enthusiast

I enjoy Furrer's piano concerto a lot and also enjoy "Spur" for piano quintet. The rest of this disc is interesting, stimulating even, but not music I find particularly rewarding.


----------



## opus55

Joachim Raff
Orchestre De La Suisse Romande, Neeme Järvi


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Dame Ethel Smyth *(1858-1944):* Concerto for violin, horn and orchestra* (1926), as recorded in 1995 by Sophie Langdon (violin), Richard Watkins (horn), with the BBC Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Odaline de la Martinez.

This was a surprise today. Beautiful double concerto. 
_From Wikipedia: _
Smyth tended to be marginalised as a ‘woman composer’, as though her work could not be accepted as mainstream. Yet when she produced more delicate compositions, they were criticised for not measuring up to the standard of her male competitors. Nevertheless, she was granted a damehood, the first female composer to be so honoured.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Maurice Ravel* (1875-1937):* Daphnis et Chloé, M.57* (1912), as recorded in 2006 by the Bordeaux opera chorus & Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, conducted by Laurent Petitgirard.

This firmly remains my favorite work by Ravel. It's a masterpiece. And on this disc, everything and everyone seems to be in perfect flow. Magic, every time I hear it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more symphonies from this set - 36 ("Linz") and 38 ("Prague").


----------



## Bkeske

Watching/listening to the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall. Today‘s program:


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart

Symphony 26-29

I really like these recordings so I join in,29 is one of my favorites.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner 8th
Leif Segerstam conducts BBC SO
live.. Feb 28, 2015
on CD-R

Segerstam's Bruckner here is in the similar vein as Celibidache's later style, gentler. but not quite scaling the same height. Still terrific in its own way, I'd say.

side note: Segerstam is also a prolific composer. For instance, he's written about 350 symphonies so far.  He surely is more prolific than a rabbit. 😁


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 7 (1885 Version. Ed. Nowak 1954)_
*Staatskapelle Dresden / Giuseppe Sinopoli* • 1991 • DG

Very beautiful. Very orthodox.


----------



## jim prideaux

I started the day with the wonderful Beaux Arts Trio's recordings of various Haydn trios......

And now Hickox and the BBC Wales recording of Rubbra's 8th........the first movement is superb and evocative music......

Very different music but after a difficult few days both examples of the rewards and conciliation of great music.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

An excellent new release of works for two pianos by Messiaen, Enescu, Knussen, and Birtwistle.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various non-vocal works part three
of three for late afternoon and early evening.

Incidental music for the play Jean Anouilh play _L' invitation 
au château_ for violin, clarinet and piano FP138 (1947):

with Thibault Vieux (vn.), Ronald van Spaendonck (cl.)
and Alexandre Tharaud (pf.)









Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor FP146 (1949):










_Matelote provençale_ for orchestra FP153 - from the
collaborative work _La guirlande de Campra_ (1952):









_Élégie_ for horn and piano FP168 (1957): a)
_Sarabande_ for guitar FP179 (1960): b)

a) with Hervé Joulain (hn.) and Alexandre Tharaud (pf.)
b) with Pierre Lanlau (gtr.)









Violin Sonata FP119 (1942-43 - rev. 1949): a)
Cello Sonata FP143 (1940-48 - rev. 1953): b)
Clarinet Sonata FP184 (1962): c)

a) with Graf Mourja (vn.) and Alexandre Tharaud (pf.)
b) with Françoise Groben (vc.) and Alexandre Tharaud (pf.)
c) with Ronald van Spaendonck (cl.) and Alexandre Tharaud (pf.)









Flute Sonata FP164 (1956-57): a)
Oboe Sonata FP185 (1962): b)

a) with Philippe Bernold (fl.) and Alexandre Tharaud (pf.)
b) with Olivier Doise (ob.) and Alexandre Tharaud (pf.)


----------



## Chilham

Sullivan: Symphony in E Major "Irish"
Richard Hickox, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, The Epic of Gilgamesh*

This is nice music. The narration is in English, but the choral parts are in Czech, so I don't know what is going on. 

I do know that the Gilgamesh epic has an episode which is somehow covered in the music, where Gilgamesh's friend Enkidu lives like a beast until he encounters a prostitute, and after six days of doing with him what prostitutes do, "he now had wisdom, broader understanding," and she procaims to him, "Thou are wise, Enkidu, art become like a god!" That sounds more like the subject of a lot of rap music. I guess some things never change.


----------



## Baxi

Philidor said:


> Getting back to dark velvet.
> 
> *Sergej Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 1 F-sharp minor op. 1*
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
> London Symphony Orchestra
> André Previn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... with the latest remastering ... didn't find the correct cover ...


Maybe this here ... in a 96kHz/24 bit remastering.


----------



## Monsalvat

Kiki said:


> *Anton Bruckner*
> _Symphony No. 7 (1885 Version. Ed. Nowak 1954)_
> *Staatskapelle Dresden / Giuseppe Sinopoli* • 1991 • DG
> 
> Very beautiful. Very orthodox.


So I did end up listening to Sinopoli's Bruckner Fifth after I saw you enjoyed it. I liked it too. Which Bruckner symphonies do you think he does best? Or maybe I should reserve this question until you've listened to all his Bruckner recordings (he did 3–5 and 7–9, I think?).


----------



## Montarsolo

Louise Farrenc, Symphony 1, Goritzki. Again


----------



## Baxi

*Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Mazeppa
Leiferkus/ Kotscherga/ Dyadkova/ Gorchakova/ Larin
Chorus of the Royal Opera Stockholm
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
(Götenburg, Konserthuset, 8/1993)*

"Thrilling sung and vividly conducted" (_The Penguin Guide_) - Yes, that's right


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Faure: cello sonatas & other cello pieces


----------



## jim prideaux

Hickox and BBC Wales Orch.......

Rubbra-3rd and 7th.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Chopin*, Frédéric (1810-1849)
*Ballade No. 1* in G Major, Op. 23
*Hélène Grimaud* - Piano


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Chopin*, Frédéric (1810-1849)
*"Héroïque" Polonaise *in A flat major Op.53
*Martha Argerich* - Piano


----------



## Malx

*R Strauss, Also sprach Zarathustra & Aus Italien - SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth.*


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Chopin*, Frédéric (1810-1849)
*Piano Concerto No.1* in E minor, Op.11
*Claire Huangci* - Piano
Deutche Radio Philharmonie
*Shi-Yeon Sung* - Conductor

A female soloist and a female conductor. This recording makes me happy.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Tomás Luis de Victoria *(1548-1611): *Motet "Versa est in luctum"*, from the *Requiem Mass *(1605), as recorded in 2011 by Tenebrae, conducted by Nigel Short.

A lovely way to close the day. Mesmerizing performance, perfect sound quality.


----------



## Malx

*Holmboe, Concerto giocondo e severo Op 132 & Den Galsindede Tyrk (Ballet suite) Op 32b - Aalborg Symphony Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes.*

The Op32b ballet suite (The Ill-Tempered Turk) is a fine piece which is growing in my estimation with each listen.


----------



## Floeddie

*Frank Bridge - String Quartet No. 2 & No. 4; Phantasy Piano Quartet*

Recent purchase, after a few listens, it's a keeper.


----------



## Philidor

Baxi said:


> Maybe this here ... in a 96kHz/24 bit remastering.


Yes, indeed ... thank you!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2005 (vol. 3)

*Marco Stroppa* - Ossia
*Salvatore Sciarrino *- Archeologia del telefono
*Lars Petter Hagen* - Norske arkiver
*Klaus Ospald* - Tschappina-Variationen


----------



## bharbeke

*Bach: The Art of Life*
Daniil Trifonov

The Minuet in G Anh 114 (Christian Petzold, formerly thought to be a JS Bach composition), Musette in D Anh 126, and Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring are my favorite performances here. The JCF Bach variations are also nicely done. The rest of the album was not really my cup of tea. Those who like The Art of Fugue probably gravitate to this more.


----------



## Malx

First outing for this coming weeks String Quartet selection.
*Britten, String Quartet No 2 - Emperor Quartet.








*


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## starthrower

No.11


----------



## haziz




----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Chopin*, Frédéric (1810-1849)
*Piano Concerto No. 2* in F minor, Op. 21
*Khatia Buniatishvili* - Piano
Orchestre de Paris
Paavo Jarvi - Conductor


----------



## haziz

*Sullivan, A: Symphony in E major 'Irish'*

_Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones_
Recorded: 1-2 August 2006
Recording Venue: Philharmonic Hall, Liverpool

The Saturday Symphony.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Grieg*, Edvard (1843-1907)
*Piano Concerto* In A Minor, Op.16
*Alice Sara Ott* - Piano
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Esa-Pekka Salonen - Conductor


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Kurt Masur: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (1977)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
István Kertész: Wiener Philharmoniker (1964)


----------



## OCEANE

Hewitt's recording in 1996


----------



## OCEANE

Kiki said:


> *Anton Bruckner*
> _Symphony No. 7 (1885 Version. Ed. Nowak 1954)_
> *Staatskapelle Dresden / Giuseppe Sinopoli* • 1991 • DG
> 
> Very beautiful. Very orthodox.


Thanks for sharing
I happened to have listened to this Sinopoli's Bruckner No. 7 twice lately and liked the interpretation very much.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Brahms*, Johannes (1833-1897)
*Piano Concerto No.2* in B flat major, Op.83
*Hélène Grimaud* - Piano
Wiener Philharmonic
Andris Nelsons


----------



## sAmUiLc

I bought the Japanese CD at the inception point of the digital era. The digital transfer was so musically satisfying I never bothered to check out the later issues. BTW, it is my favorite Pastoral Symphony recording.


----------



## pmsummer

PSALMS OF REPENTANCE
*Alfred Schnittke*
Swedish Radio Choir
Tõnu Kaljuste - director
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## SanAntone

*Anton Batagov* (born October 10, 1965) is a Russian pianist and post-minimalist composer. "One of the most significant and unusual figures of Russian contemporary music", according to 'Newsweek's Russian edition in 1997, Batagov is an influential Russian composer and performer.

*Invisible Lands*










A graduate of the Gnessin School and the Moscow Tchaikovsky Conservatory and prize-winner at the International Tchaikovsky Competition (1986) and other competitions, Batagov introduced music by John Cage, Morton Feldman, Steve Reich and Philip Glass to Russian audiences. In 1997 he stopped performing live for 12 years to focus on composition and studio recordings. In 2009 he returned to live performances. (From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## sAmUiLc

32 sonatas









a few sonatas at a time

Philips remastered the entire set and re-release them. My friend Skip who loved solo piano music and a huge fan of Arrau like me disdained after acquiring the later set. We both found the job actually butchered the gorgeous Arrau tone. Later when I made a trip to South Korea (18 years ago), I was lucky enough to find the set above. It indeed retained his tone right.


----------



## Kiki

Monsalvat said:


> So I did end up listening to Sinopoli's Bruckner Fifth after I saw you enjoyed it. I liked it too. Which Bruckner symphonies do you think he does best? Or maybe I should reserve this question until you've listened to all his Bruckner recordings (he did 3–5 and 7–9, I think?).


Memory can be unreliable... Before I started this round of listening to Sinopoli's Bruckner, honestly I did not remember much about what they were like; all I remembered was a vague recollection that they were not as slow or as idiosyncratic as stereotype, or even prejudice, might suggest. 

So far what have impressed me the most are the attack in the scherzo of #9 and pretty much the whole of the awesome 1877 #3. #5 and #7 are also very good. #4 and #8 to go and I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Kiki

*Witold Lutosławski*
_Concerto for Orchestra_
*London Philharmonic Orchestra / Jukka-Pekka Saraste* • 2008 Live • LPO

It may not be the most spectacular, but how the music propels forward with ease is amazing. Very good transparency also. Great performance!


----------



## Rogerx

Rameau - May the mortals be a model for the gods

Eugénie Warnier (soprano), Arnaud Richard (bass) & Frédérick Haas (harpsichord & conductor)

Ausonia

Rameau: Dardanus
Rameau: Zaïs
Rameau: Zoroastre


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Schumann - Piano Concerto 
Rosbaud/SWR SO; Annie Fischer









Mozart - Complete Piano Sonatas
Levin, fortepiano
CD 7









Bach - Mass in B minor
Hengelbrock/Freiburg Baroque Orchestra









Messiaen - Poemes Pour Mi, Quatuor pour la fin de temps 
Boulez/BBC Symphony; Palmer
Mustonen, Bell, Isserlis, Collins









Strauss - Ein Heldenleben
Strauss/Leinsdorf - Interludes from Die Frau ohne Schatten
Oue/Minesota


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich Under Stalin's Shadow: Symphony No. 10

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons





Dmitri Dmitriyevich Shostakovich (25 September [O.S. 12 September] 1906 – 9 August 1975)


----------



## Floeddie

*Balli & Sonate - Cento concerto ecclesistici Canzon francese (In riposta)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Vladimir Ashkenazy, John Ogdon - Second Tchaikovsky Competition 1962


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1998 CD release of "Second Tchaikovsky Competition 1962" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Rogerx

Boëllmann: Symphonie en fa majeur, Variations symphoniques & Quatre pièces brèves

Orchestre symphonique de Mulhouse, Patrick Davin, Henri Demarquette


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today we are celebrating the 15th Sunday after Trinity. Besides others, Bach composed this little cantata for that day:

*J. S. Bach: "Warum betrübst du dich, mein Herz" BWV 138*

Gerlinde Sämann, Petra Noskaiová, Christoph Genz, Jan van der Crabben
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## Chilham

Britten: String Quartet No. 2
Doric String Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

Vladimir Ashkenazy – Testament







testament.co.uk





I find Ashkenazy, the pianist, at this time much more interesting than later the Decca years - raw and daring vs refined and pleasant, relatively speaking.


----------



## tortkis

John Luther Adams: Sila: The Breath of the World (2013) (Cantaloupe)
The Crossing, JACK Quartet, the musicians of the University of Michigan Department of Chamber Music and the University of Michigan Percussion Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Nicolai: Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor

Karl Ridderbusch (Falstaff), Helen Donath (Frau Fluth), Wolfgang Brendel (Herr Fluth), Trudeliese Schmidt (Frau Reich), Alexander Malta (Herr Reich), Lilian Sukis (Anna), Claes H. Ahnjö (Fenton), Alfred Sramek (Dr. Cajus), Heinz Zednik (Junker Spärlich)

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik
Recorded: 1977-04
Recording Venue: Residenz, Herkulessaal, Munich


----------



## sAmUiLc

Chopin














Pianist Discography - Pianist Label Discography


The site dedicated to classical pianists and their discographies. Simply click on Pianist and start browsing through their complete discography with pianistdiscography.com.




pianistdiscography.com





This is my ultimate Chopin 2nd sonata recording. The way Michelangeli plays the slow movement is simply magical!

The only issue (a big one) is that the sound is rather hard-to-enjoy bad (not impossible-to-enjoy bad, though). Wish they didn't have to shave off the high that much.. just a little more high would have been nice.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4


----------



## Art Rock

*Max Reger: Chamber Music volume 3 (Mannheimer String Quartet, MDG)*

Continuing the early morning string quartets routine. These days it is Max Reger. Today the last of the three CD's, with the fourth string quartet (opus 109) and the fifth (opus 121). Good to hear these late romantic works again.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Dvorak: String quartet no.1 / Terzetto / Miniatures


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ravel


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Psalms Of Consolation And Hope
The Choir Of St John's College Cambridge
Argo 
1978


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky* (1840-1893): *Six pieces for piano, op.21* (1873), as recorded in 1994 by Mikhail Pletnev.

I've always found Pletnev a really good Tchaikovsky interpreter. Although these six piano pieces are fine, the real treat on this album is of course the Symphony no.6. Unrivalled.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto & Chamber Works

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Martha Argerich (piano), Renaud Capuçon (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Art Rock

*Mikis Theodorakis: Adagio For Solo Flute, String Orchestra And Percussion, Zorba Suite-Ballet, 3 Pieces From Carnaval - Suite-Ballet (L'Orchestre et Choeurs Symphonique De Montreal, Philharmonia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit, Kenneth Smith, Ioanna Forti (Decca)*

The main work on this CD is the Zorba Suite, which I found a bit tedious to be honest (the famous dance included). The Adagio is very short and the Caranaval dances are far more interesting but work better in the complete ballet music. Not recommended.


----------



## haziz

*Fibich: Symphony No. 3 in E minor, Op. 53*
_
Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi_


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jean Sibelius* (1865-1957): *Violin concerto in D minor, op.47* (1905), as recorded in 1990 by Leonidos Kavakos (violin) with the Lahti Symphony orchestra, conducted by Osmo Vänskä.

I remember when I first got this disc some twenty years ago, I was rather skeptical about the violinist: how might someone of Greek blood understand the inner world of a composer of Scandinavian blood? It turned out my fears were unfounded. When the concerto ended, there was utter silence and I was in tears. Kavakos' performance is masterful.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn & Bruch: Concertos for 2 Pianos

Katia & Marielle Labèque (pianos)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Semyon Bychkov


----------



## Philidor

Philidor said:


> Julia Fischer is offering some kind of anti-romantic Tchaikovsky. I appreciate such attitude very much with Mozart et al., however, I think I will listen to Huberman next time ...





Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Violin Concerto*
> I like her playing; it sounds like she is thinking about everything she's playing and not just being dazzling on the surface.


Apologies if my statement should have been understood in a negative way - this was not intended. I didn't want to make a statement on quality, just on taste ...

... now some classical recording:

*Peter I. Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto D major op. 35*

Jasch Heifetz
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Art Rock

*Ludwig Thuille: Sextet, Piano Quintet 2 (Chantily Quintet, Gigle Quartet, Gianluca Luisi, Naxos)*

My seventh (and final) Thuille CD I'm re-playing. This one contains probably his most famous work, the attractive sextet for piano and winds. The (second) piano quintet is a substantial coupling. A very fine CD.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Sunday morning with Bach. Comparing the 2015 recording by John Eliot Gardiner of the Mass in B minor to the one from 30 years earlier, I hear that it is cleaner due to the newer digital recording technologies, but I'm torn as to whether the performance is better. 

*Bach*, Johann Sebastian (1685-1750)
*Mass In B Minor*, BWV 232
English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir
*John Eliot Gardiner* - Conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Victor Herbert: Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Mark Kosower (cello)

Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


----------



## Philidor

Next classic.

*Peter I. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 E minor op. 64*

Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Evgeny Mravinsky










You know, if there is a classic recording, there are reasons why it is a classic recording. Just lean back.

I just finished my bottle of "The Balvenie Portwood x years", with the finale. Vere dignum et iustum est.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various piano works dotted throughout 
late morning and most of the afternoon.

_Sonata_ for piano duet FP8 (1918 - rev. 1939):
_L'embarquement pour Cythère_ - 'valse-musette' for two pianos,
from the film _Le voyage en Amérique_ FP150 (1951):
_Capriccio_ from the secular cantata _Le bal Masqué_ FP60,
arr. for two pianos FP152 (orig. 1932 - arr. 1952):
Sonata for two pianos FP156 (1953):
_Élégie (en accords alternés)_ for two pianos FP175 (1959):

with François Chaplin (pf.) and Alexandre Tharaud (pf.)










_Trois Mouvements perpétuels_ FP14 (1919):
_Valse_ in C FP17, from the collaborative collection _L'Album des Six_ (1919):
_Suite en trois mouvements_ in C FP19 (1920 - rev. 1926):
_Napoli_ - three pieces FP40 (1925):
_Pastourelle_ in B-flat for orchestra FP45 - extract from the collaborative
ballet _L'éventail de Jeanne_, arr. for piano FP45b (1927):
_Trois pièces_ FP48 (1918 and 1928 - rev, 1953):
_Deux novelettes_ FP47 (1927 and 1928 - rev. 1939):
_Pièce brève sur le nom d'Albert Roussel_ in D-minor FP50 (1929):
_Huit Nocturnes_ FP56 (1929-30):
_Valse-improvisation sur le nom de Bach_ FP62 (1932):
_Villageoises: pièces enfantines_ - six pieces FP65 (1933):
_Presto_ in B-flat FP70 (1934):
_Humoresque_ in G FP72 (1934):
_Suite française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ for two oboes, two bassoons,
two trumpets, three trombones, two percussionists and harpsichord
FP80, arr. for piano FP80b (1935):
_Soirées de Nazelles_ FP84 (1930-36):
_Bourrée au pavillon d'Auvergne_ FP87 (1937):
_Française, d'après Claude Gervaise_ in D-minor FP103 (1939):
_Mélancolie_ FP105 (1940):
_Trois intermezzi_ FP71 and FP118 (1934 and 1943):
_Thème varié_ FP151 (1951):
_Trois novelettes_ FP47 and FP173 (1927-28 and 1958):
_Quinze improvisations_ FP63, FP113, FP170 and FP176
(1932-34, 1941, 1958 and 1959):


----------



## OCEANE

Frank Sonata for violin & piano by Kyung Wha Chung & Lupu
Amazing recording quality


----------



## Rogerx

Braga Santos: Piano Concerto

Goran Filipec (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Álvaro Cassuto

Braga Santos, J M: Intermezzo
Braga Santos, J M: Pastoral
Braga Santos, J M: Piano Concerto
Braga Santos, J M: Romance
Braga Santos, J M: Symphonic Overture No. 1
Braga Santos, J M: Symphonic Overture No. 2
Braga Santos, J M: Symphonic Prelude
Braga Santos, J M: Viver ou morrer, Op. 19


----------



## OCEANE

Piano Sonata Pastoral & Waldstein by Ashkenazy


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alexander Grechaninov* (1864-1956): *Cantata 'Kvalite Boga' ("Praise the Lord"), op.65* (~1914), as recorded in 1998 by Ludmila Kuznetsova (mezzo-soprano) with the Russian State Symphony Orchestra & Russian State Symphonic Cappella, conducted by Valery Polyansky.

Every nation has composers that are national household names but who are virtually unknown elsewhere. Grechaninov seems to be one of those (even though he spent the latter part of his life in France and in the USA). Each time I hear Grechaninov I can see why he's such a big name in Russia. Marvellous.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Vol.8 CD 1


----------



## HerbertNorman

String Quartet of the week: Benjamin Britten - 2nd String Quartet in C major - Emperor Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Gabriel Fauré *(1845-1924)*: Pavane, op.50* (1887), as recorded in 1987 by the Tanglewood Festival chorus and the Boston Symphony orchestra, conducted by Seiji Ozawa.

A Fauré classic on a disc of Fauré classics, beautifully executed under the baton of Ozawa. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Nepomuk Hummel & Muzio Clementi: Piano Sonatas

Sebastiano Mesaglio (piano)

Clementi: Capriccio in E minor, Op. 47 No. 1
Clementi: Sonata in F minor, Op. 13 No. 6
Hummel, J: Piano Sonata No. 5 in F sharp minor, Op. 81


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More Max Reger here. Piano concerto with Gerhard Oppitz and Bamberg Symphony/Horst Stein.


----------



## Enthusiast

A thoroughly enjoyable disc.


----------



## prlj

*Beethoven 1 and 7 Flanders/Poska*


I'm digging this...sprightly and light. Nice rainy Sunday morning spin...


----------



## Merl

Might as well finish off my Reger blogs. More of what you expect from the reliable Mannheimers. String Quartet 5 op. 121


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johannes Brahms* (1833-1897): *Piano quartet no.3 in C minor, op.60* (1875), as recorded in 1996 by Derek Han, piano; Isabelle Faust, Stradivari 1704 violin; Bruno Giuranna, viola; Alain Meunier, cello.

Energizing, full-blooded playing by this quartet. This rocks.


----------



## eljr

*
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61*

Daniel Lozakovich (violin), Münchner Philharmoniker, Valery Gergiev


> The violin is such a sensitive, flexible instrument that it conveys the player’s personality with utter transparency. Here I don’t hesitate in saying that Lozakovich is already a striking personality... — Fanfare, Jan/Feb 2021 More…



*Release Date:* 25th Sep 2020
*Catalogue No:* 4838946
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 48 minutes


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## littlejohnuk1

Eroica. Szell. Not a cliche or bit of gloss in sight,


----------



## eljr

Scherzi Cat said:


> *Chopin*, Frédéric (1810-1849)
> *Piano Concerto No. 2* in F minor, Op. 21
> *Khatia Buniatishvili* - Piano
> Orchestre de Paris
> Paavo Jarvi - Conductor


Cleaver how Spotify allows one to share links now. Very cool. Sadly, I am still not satisfied with their quality. They do everything else very well. Just the music itself! lol


----------



## Philidor

Now the chorale cantata for today.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan" BWV 99*

Yukari Nonoshita, Daniel Taylor, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## eljr

Kiki said:


> Memory is can be unreliable


I fixed it for you! 😊


----------



## Manxfeeder

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 175315
> 
> 
> *Gabriel Fauré *(1845-1924)*: Pavane, op.50* (1887), as recorded in 1987 by the Tanglewood Festival chorus and the Boston Symphony orchestra, conducted by Seiji Ozawa.
> 
> A Fauré classic on a disc of Fauré classics, beautifully executed under the baton of Ozawa. Highly recommended.


As Smokey Robinson said, I second that emotion.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*

I have some extra pocket change, and I'm dithering over Bernstein's New York Mahler cycle, because it's a cheap download on Supraphon. With New York, Bernstein doesn't seem to be as over-indulgent as he later became.


----------



## Chilham

Mascagni: Cavalerria Rusticana
Oksana Lyniv, Grazer Philharmoniker, Ezgi Kutlu, Aldo Di Toro, Cheryl Studer, Audun Iversen, Mareike Jankowski, Chor der Oper Graz

Leoncavallo: Pagliacci
Oksana Lyniv, Grazer Philharmoniker, Aldo Di Toro, Aurelia Florian, Audun Iversen, Martin Fournier, Neven Canic, Sangyeon Chre, Christian Scherler, Chor der Oper Graz


----------



## eljr

Dmitriyevich said:


> View attachment 175300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvorak: String quartet no.1 / Terzetto / Miniatures


yet another interesting way Spotify has come up with to promote their service. Very cool.


----------



## Rogerx

Cello Unlimited

Music by Hans Zimmer, Howard Shore and Kian Soltani

Kian Soltani (cello)


Powell, John (1882-1963)
Schnittke, Alfred (1934-98)
Shore, Howard (b.1946)
Soltani, Kian (b.1992)
Zimmer, Hans (b.1957)


----------



## eljr

*
Telemann, Platti, Vivaldi & Geminiani: Concerti All'arrabbiata*

Freiburger Barockorchester, Gottfried von der Goltz


> This is an inspired performance, full of humor and nonchalance. The players make it all sound effortless, but in reality they navigate thorny technical passages and other challenges with sprezzatura.... — Fanfare, May/June 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 26th Nov 2021
*Catalogue No:* AP262
*Label:* Aparté
*Length:* 49 minutes


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony nr. 10 
(completed by Yoel Gamzou)
International Mahler Orchestra - Yoel Gamzou


----------



## Enthusiast

A Graindelavoix disc - goes down nicely!


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 8 (1890 Version. Ed. Nowak 1955)_
*Staatskapelle Dresden / Giuseppe Sinopoli* • 1994 • DG

I am less taken by Sinopoli's Bruckner #8. It has got beautiful sound for sure, apart from a few unexpected hiccups. The real problem for me is that, apart from the minuet section of the scherzo which is quite lively, the rest is either slow but OK (first movement) or slow and flat (the trio and the rest).


----------



## starthrower

I spotted this one at the library so I took it home for a listen. It's a hybrid SACD but I'm listening to the standard layer which sounds excellent. Vanska takes his time as the recording is one of the longest 6ths at 86:48 but the pace doesn't strike me as overly sluggish. Inner movements are ordered Andante - Scherzo.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Vol.8 CD 2


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Berliner Philharmoniker (1996)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Herbert Blomstedt: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (2021)


----------



## Eramire156

*Ernest Bloch
Baal Shem-Three Pictures of Chassidic Life
Sonata no.1 for violin and piano 











Issac Stern
Alexander Zakin*


----------



## Rogerx

Philip Glass: Piano Works

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Siggi String Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: Yaroslavna, Symphony No. 3 (Leningrad Maly Opera and Ballet Theater Chorus, Kirov Opera and Ballet Chamber Orchestra, Alexander Dmitriev, Northern Flowers, 2 CD's)*


The 90 minutes ballet Yaroslavna (The Eclipse) has very good moments, but it is over-long for the material (especially in the second and third acts). A typical example where two or three suites would have been better for recording. The remaining half hour is for the third symphony, a more interesting work in many respects, even though it is far from essential.


----------



## eljr

*Royal Fireworks*

Bach – Handel – Purcell – Telemann
Alison Balsom (trumpet)
Balsom Ensemble


> The album’s real gold lies in its two D major solo trumpet works by Purcell and Telemann: the ravishingly soft and lyrical solemnity Balsom brings to the opening Adagio of Telemann’s first Trumpet... — Gramophone Magazine, January 2020 More…



*Release Date:* 8th Nov 2019
*Catalogue No:* 9029537006
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 56 minutes










Opus Klassik Awards
2020
Nominee - Instrumentalist of the Year


----------



## eljr

*
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas & Variations (Live)*

Jacqueline du Pré (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 9029621951
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 2 hours 21 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

All very grand and quite a contrast to the Graindelavoix CD I listened to before it. It took me a while to get used to but I soon settled into it.


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart

piano concertos 22-23 & 3


----------



## sAmUiLc

https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Preludes-Fantasia-Ambassador-Auditorium/dp/B00000HZCU

Encores are Mendelssohn, Debussy, Chopin.

From 1978 to 1985 when I was living in L.A. area, the Ambassador Auditorium in Pasadena was my favorite concert venue in So Cal - beautiful building, great acoustics, extremely well-maintained inside, the most well-mannered ushers. There I attended many memorable concerts by world class musicians: Janet Baker, Jessye Norman, Kiri Te Kanawa, Karajan/BPO, Haitink/COA, Bernstein/VPO, Rostropovich (cello), Milstein, Suk, Lucia Popp, on and on and on. And three pianists: Jakob Gimpel, Shura Cherkassky, Michael Ponti were invited back every year and gave recitals there. I was too green to know them then (knew basically Pollini, Ashkenazy sort). So even though at the time my ambition was to see live as many great musicians as possible, I never cared to go to any of their concerts - the tickets there were rather expensive - a sheepish excuse in retrospect. Years later through recordings, I realized what a fool I was then. Based on the recordings I've collected, I probably would have liked Gimpel the most - bold, meaty playing. Then Cherkassky - a delightful magician. Ponti would have been a great introduction to virtuoso pianism which I was completely ignorant on at the time.


----------



## Enthusiast

There is beauty here, quite a lot of it.


----------



## Philidor

Yesterday and today. A starter to get into Rigoletto after some years of disregard.

*Giuseppe Verdi: Rigoletto*

Rigoletto – Renato Bruson
Il Duca di Mantova – Neil Shicoff
Gilda – Edita Gruberova
Sparafucile – Robert Lloyd
Maddalena – Brigitte Fassbaender
Monterone – Kurt Rydl
Coro e Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale
Giuseppe Sinopoli

















Maybe nobody of the parties involved is in the top drawer of more than one century of Rigoletto's recording history, but as a whole, this set is fully saticfactory to my humble opinion.


----------



## starthrower

The only CD in the Horizon series I've picked up so far due to the unfamiliar works and the fact that I wanted a recording of Saariaho's Circle Map.


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Songs*

Martin Achrainer (baritone), Maki Namekawa (piano)


> Namekawa has long been a preeminent interpreter of Glass’s music – indeed, the composer wrote his First Piano Sonata for her. It is no surprise to find her playing is a beautiful match for these... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 14th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* OMM0160
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## prlj

*Mahler 5 Frankfort/Orozco-Estrada*


----------



## jim prideaux

Rubbra-Sinfonia Concertante.

Shelley, Hickox and the BBC National Orch of Wales.


----------



## eljr

*
Grieg*

Lise Davidsen (soprano), Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


> Davidsen’s grandly sized soprano is headed for Wagner and other dramatic operas, but we know from recital appearances that she is also a very appreciable artist in solo song. Everything here... — Financial Times, 7th January 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 7th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4852254
*Label:* Decca
*Length:* 79 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
7th January 2022









Gramophone Magazine
January 2022
Recording of the Month









Record Review
15th January 2022









Gramophone Awards
2022
Shortlisted - Song


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2









This was recorded when Abbado was still relevant..

I saw Zilberstein live once. Even though it was such a long time ago to remember the detail, I'd still say her Prokofiev 3rd concerto in that concert is the best one I've heard.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various vocal/choral works 
part one for the rest of today.

_Rapsodie nègre_ for baritone, flute, clarinet, string quartet and piano FP3
[Text: from _Les Poésies de Makoko Kangourou_, a volume of Malagasy
folk verse which was actually a literary hoax devised by Jean-Joseph
Moulié and Marcel Ormoyunder assumed names] (1917 - rev. 1933): a)
_Le Bestiaire, ou le Cortège d'Ophée_ [_Animal Compendium, or the Retinue
of Orpheus_] for baritone, flute, clarinet, bassoon and string quartet
FP15 [Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1919): b)
_Cocardes_ [_Cockades_] - three songs for voice, violin, trumpet, trombone,
bass drum and triangle FP16 [Texts: Jean Cocteau] (1919 - rev. 1939): c)
_Quatre Poèmes de Max Jacob_ for baritone, flute, clarinet, bassoon,
oboe and trumpet FP22 (1921): d)
_Le bal Masqué_ - [_The Masked Ball_] - secular cantata for baritone, clarinet,
bassoon, cornet, violin, cello, piano and percussion
FP60 [Text: Max Jacob] (1932): e)​a) with Franck Leguérinel (bar.), Alexandre Tharaud (pf.), Céline Nessi (fl.), Ronald van Spaendonck (cl.), Jean-Marc Phillips (vn.), Thibault Vieux (vn.), Sabine Toutain (va.) and Françoise Groben (vc.)
b) with Franck Leguérinel (bar.), Céline Nessi (fl.), Ronald van Spaendonck (cl.), Laurent Lefèvre (bn.), Jean-Marc Phillips (vn.), Thibault Vieux (vn.), Sabine Toutain (va.) and Françoise Groben (vc.)
c) with Jean Delescluse (ten.), Thibault Vieux (vn.). Guy Touvron (tpt.), Jacques Mauger (tbn.), Pascal Delage (perc.) and Alexandre Tharaud (perc.)
d) with Franck Leguérinel (bar.), Philippe Bernold (fl.), André Moisan (cl.), Philippe Hanon (bn.), Olivier Doise (ob.) and Marc Bauer (tpt.)
e) with Franck Leguérinel (bar.), Ronald van Spaendonck (cl.), Marie Gondeau (bn.), Marc Bauer (crt.), Jean-Marc Phillips (vn.), Françoise Groben (vc.), Alexandre Tharaud (pf.), Françoise Rivalland (perc.) and Pierre-Michel Durand (conductor)









_Chanson à boire_ - [_Drinking Song_] song for unaccompanied male choir
FP31 [Text: anon. 17th century French] (1922):
_Sept chansons_ for unaccompanied mixed choir FP81[Texts: Guillaume
Apollinaire and Paul Éluard] (1936):
_Litanies à la vierge noire_ [_Litany to the Black Virgin_] for female choir
and organ FP82 (1936):









_(8) Chansons Gaillardes_ [_(8) Lusty Songs_] for voice and piano FP42
[Texts: anon. 17th century French] (1925-26):
_Quatre poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire_ for voice and piano FP58 (1931):
Five songs from for voice and piano from the cycle _Tel jour, telle nuit_
[_Such a Day, Such a Night_] FP86 [Texts: Paul Éluard] (1936-37):
_Priez pour paix_ [_Pray for Peace_] - song for voice and piano FP95
[Text: Charles d'Orléans] (1938):


----------



## Chat Noir

Just listened to some of the Friedrich Ernst Fesca string quartets on CPO (volume 1). The A minor one is good. However like Wolfgang he can't resist modulating to major keys when the quartet is supposed to be minor! Fine works though.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jacques Offenbach* (1819-1880):* Les contes d'Hoffmann* (*The tales of Hoffmann*, 1880, excerpts), as recorded in 2015 by the Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, conducted by Neeme Järvi.

Gramophone about this disc:_ "It has a compulsively listenable range of colour and orchestral effects. These are utterly sensible and musical performances…the collection makes for entertaining listening"_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner 8th
Christian Thielemann conducts Vienna PO
live.. on CD-R

Years ago I stumbled upon this live account online. I like Thielemann of early period than now. I can think of a few early stuff from him I regard as superlative (but nothing recently): Pfitzner, Schoenberg Pelleas, Met Arabella and this. I believe it was the concert on March 25, 2007 at the Carnegie Hall. While most of his later B8s are around 82 minutes, this one lasts over 90 minutes - monumental! And VPO - only they can produce that kind of awesome sonority! In my collection, I'd rank it just below 1954 Furtwängler/VPO/Andante and two Celibidache/Munich PO (Tokyo and Lisbon), and alongside the legendary Lubeck Wand.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Beethoven, Symphony No. 4

Takashi Asahina conducting. This is well-recorded, and the orchestral playing is very good. Asahina does some Furtwanglering with the tempi, which is fine, but he smooths off the rough edges, so the contrasts in volume aren't as jarring. It bothers me, but that's just me.


----------



## starthrower

Some wonderful modern, and neo-baroque works from Martinu. I bought this especially for the Double Concerto for two string orchestras, piano and timpani. This is a piece not to be missed if you're a fan. The rich and powerfully stirring string sound combined with the timpani and piano makes for a very exciting listening experience.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

A bit of Karajan sheen on an old Italian favourite. Albinoni Adagio for Strings:


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Italian night tonight. Here goes:


----------



## Chat Noir




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Asahina conducting from 1985. 

This is a download, and he did a ton of Beethoven cycles, so I don't know if this is the correct cover.


----------



## starthrower

Piano concerto / Concerto for two pianos / Organ concerto

All of that good Poulenc music posted by elgar's ghost wetted my appetite! It's been too long since I've listened to this rapturous music. A great follow up to the Martinu disc I've just finished.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Joseph Marx


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Love the Italian Guitar music from Giuliani. I just find it less in your face and sometimes reminds me a bit of Trumpton!

I tried one version yet found it too aggressive.

This one suits me better:


----------



## prlj

*Mahler 9 Berlin/Bernstein on vinyl.*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

*
Mansell: Requiem For A Dream (Soundtrack)*

Kronos Quartet

*Catalogue No:* 7559796112
*Label:* Nonesuch
*Length:* 50 minutes


----------



## prlj

*Mahler Symphony No. 3 LPO/Tennstedt*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Raymond Lewenthal, Alkan - Piano Music Of Alkan


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1999 CD release of "Piano Music Of Alkan" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time (total 4 CDs)


----------



## Monsalvat

Max Reger: *String Quartet in E flat major*, Op. 109
*String Quartet in F sharp minor*, Op. 121
Drolc Quartet (1969, 1970)
Eduard Drolc, violin; Jürgen Paarmann, violin; Stefano Passaggio, viola; Georg Donderer, cello

Inspired by Merl's recent blogs.


----------



## Rogerx

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & Piano Concerto

André Previn (piano & conductor)

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## jambo

Fantastic Szellian renditions of these classic Rossini overtures. What's not to love?

*Rossini: *Il viaggio a Reims - Overture
*Rossini: *La scala di seta - Overture
*Rossini: *L'italiana in Algeri - Overture
*Rossini: *Il turco in Italia - Overture
*Rossini: *La gazza ladra - Overture

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1967


----------



## Rogerx

Chiaroscuro

Schumann Quartett


Gershwin: Lullaby for Strings
Glass, P: String Quartet No. 2 'Company'
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 'Intimate Letters'
Mendelssohn: Fugue in E flat major, Op. 81 No. 4
Mozart: Fugues from Das wohltemperierte Klavier, K405
Shostakovich: Two Pieces for String Quartet (Elegy & Polka), Op. 36a
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9 (1911-1913)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
Marc-André Hamelin– Sonaten und Rondos


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Liszt, Daniel Barenboim – Transkriptionen Für Klavier Nach Werken von Richard Wagner


----------



## Georgieva

Max Reger (1873-1916)
Sämtliche Werke für Violine & Klavier / Sämtliche Cellosonaten


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105/Sibelius: Tapiola, Op. 112 

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. There was one cantata left from yesterday, and it is one of the best-known among Bach's ...

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen" BWV 51*

Carolyn Sampson, soprano
Toshio Shimada, trumpet
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Art Rock

*Robert Fuchs: Complete String Quartets (Minguet Quartet, MDG, 2 CD's)*

Today and tomorrow I'll start the day with the string quartets of Robert Fuchs (1847-1927), Austrian composer and music teacher (he taught inter alia Enescu, Korngold, Mahler, Schmidt, Schreker, Sibelius, Wolf and Zemlinsky). Today the first CD, containing the first two quartets.


----------



## Floeddie

*The Very Best of Bach CD2*

Playlist:


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Sibelius - 3 Lieder, Symphony 2
Rosbaud/SWR SO; Borg
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey 









Sibelius - Karelia Suite, King Christian II, Pelleas and Melisande
Vanska/Lahti









Nielsem - Symphonies 3 and 5
Bernstein/Royal Danish Orchestra, NY Phil










Mahler - Symphony 3
Haitink/Concertgebouw; Forrester


----------



## jambo

*Beethoven: *Egmont Overture, Op. 84
*Beethoven: *Coriolan Overture, Op. 62
*Beethoven: *King Stephen Overture, Op. 117
*Beethoven: *Leonore Overture No. 2, Op. 72b
*Beethoven: *Leonore Overture No. 1, Op. 138
*Beethoven: *Fidelio Overture, Op. 72

*Mendelssohn: *A Midsummer Night's Dream, Op. 21 & 61
*Schubert: *Rosamunde, D. 797 - Overture, Nos. 5 % 9

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1966-67


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Grieg - Lyric Pieces (Complete)


----------



## sAmUiLc

French Arias - Magdalena Kozena / Mahler Chamber Orchestra / Marc Minkowski by Magdalena Kožená & Marc Minkowski on Amazon Music - Amazon.com


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis, Op. 123 & Fantasia in C Minor, Op. 80 -

Haydn: Mass in B-Flat Major, Hob. XXII; 12 'Theresia'


Leonard Bernstein, Kim Borg (bass vocal), John Corigliano (violin), Richard Lewis (tenor), Carol Smith (contralto), Eileen Farrell (soprano), Rudolf Serkin (piano), Westminster Choir, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Lucia Popp (soprano), Paul Hudson (baritone), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Robert Tear (tenor)

London Symphony Chorus/ New York Philharmonic Orchestra


Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Montarsolo

Yesterday.

Viotti, violinconcert 19, Kussmaul. Listened twice. I know a violist Kussmaul from chamber music with Anner Bijlsma. Those are brothers. Rainer was concertmaster of the Berliner Philharmoniker (93-97).










Mozart, Exsultate jubilate, Elly Ameling. Superb! What a voice.










Brahms, Symphony 2, Eduard van Beinum. Too bad the 2nd and 3rd symphonies were recorded in mono. If only Van Beinum had aged a few years...










Franz Berwald, Jarvi. My first acquaintance with his second symphony. I had never heard of him until I bought this double CD at a thrift store a few months ago.


----------



## Chilham

Massenet: Manon (Highlights)
Antonio Pappano, Orchestra of the Théâtre Royal de La Monnaie Brussels, Angela Gheorghia, Roberto Alagna, Earle Patriarch, José van Dam









Massenet: Thaïs (Highlights)
Sir Andrew Davis, Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Erin Wall, Joshua Hopkins, Andrew Staples









Massenet: Werther (Highlights)
Antonio Pappano, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Rolando Villazón, Sophie Koch, Audun Iversen, Eri Nakamura


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Carl Loewe* (1796-1869): *Salvum fac Regem* (1853), from the album "*The Raising of Lazarus*", as recorded in 1996 by the Cologne Radio Chorus & Orchestra, conducted by Helmut Froschauer.

Loewe was a vocal & choral composer at heart, and so here he does what he does best. The oratorio itself is only about 34 minutes, but the additional choral songs are beautiful. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 03] Albert Roussel - [2010] Symphony No. 2 • Pour une fete de printemps • Suite in F (Denève, RSNO)*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Mikis Theodorakis: Requiem (Antony Georgiou, Missa Ikeoutsi, Kiki Morfonio, Frangiskos Voutsinos, Choir, Soundwings)*

A cheap download from years ago. A live recording, at times noisy. The music is not bad, but fails to keep me interested.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Vivaldi: Double Concertos for Violin & Cello Piccolo

Giuliano Carmignola (violin), Mario Brunello (cello)


Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV1043
Goldberg: Sonata in C Minor, DürG 14
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Violins in C major, RV508
Vivaldi: Concerto RV515 in mi b maggiore
Vivaldi: Sinfonia in D major, RV125


----------



## Montarsolo

Viotti, violin concert 22, Kussmaul. I read that nr 22 is his most played Viotti concert. But I prefer 19 above 22.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Volume 8 CD 1

This is the last volume with the famous van Hagerbeer/Schnitger organ


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Viotti: Duettos Concertantes & Serenades

Duo Deschka

Viotti: Duetto Concertante in D major, Op. 25/9 No. 1, G. 67
Viotti: Duetto Concertante in D major, Op. 25/9 No. 1, G. 68
Viotti: Serenade in E flat major, Op. 23 No. 4, G. 148
Viotti: Serenade in E major, Op. 23 No. 6, G. 150


----------



## Anooj

Listening to Symphony no. 1


----------



## Kiki

*Krzysztof Penderecki*
_Symphony No. 3_
*National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra (Katowice) / Antoni Wit* • 1998 • 

Fantastic!


----------



## Chilham

Gilbert and Sullivan: The Mikado
New D'Oyly Carte Opera Orchestra









Gilbert and Sullivan: HMS Pinafore
New D'Oyly Carte Opera Orchestra









Gilbert and Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
New D'Oyly Carte Opera Orchestra

I know, right? Still, a bit of fun to lighten a frustrating day of admin' in the office.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Montarsolo

Faure, Requiem, Fournet


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 25 & 26

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano/conductor)

Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 3*
Giuseppe Sinopoli: Philharmonia Orchestra (1994)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Aram Khatchaturian - Piano Concerto in D-flat Major


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various vocal/choral works part two
for late morning and early afternoon.

_Quatre motets pour un temps de pénitence_ for unaccompanied
mixed choir FP97 (1938-39):
_Exultate Deo_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir FP109 (1941):
_Salve Regina_ - motet for unaccompanied mixed choir FP110 (1941):
_Figure humaine_ [_The Human Form_] - cantata for unaccompanied
double mixed choir FP120 [Text: Paul Éluard] (1943):
_Un soir de neige_ [_A Snowy Night_] - cantata for unaccompanied
mixed choir FP126 [Text: Paul Éluard] (1944):









_Bleuet_ [_Cornflower_] - song for voice and piano FP102
[Text: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1939):
_(5) Banalités_ [_(5) Truisms_] for voice and piano FP107
[Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1940):
_(6) Chansons villageoises_ [_(6) Bucolic Songs_] for voice and piano
FP117 [Texts: Maurice Fombeure] (1942):
_C'est ainsi que tu es_ [_That's the Way You Are_] - song for voice and
piano from the song cycle _Métamorphoses_ FP121
[Text: Louise de Vilmorin] (1943):
_'C'_ - song for voice and piano from _Deux poèmes de Louis Aragon_
FP122 (1943):
_Montparnasse_ - song for voice and piano from _Deux poèmes 
d'Apollinaire_ FP127 (1945):









_L'Histoire de Babar, le petit éléphant _for narrator and piano FP129
[Text: Jean de Brunhoff ] (1940-45):

with François Mouzaya (nar.) and Alexandre Tharaud (pf.)


----------



## Rogerx

Chiaroscuro

Schumann Quartett

Gershwin: Lullaby for Strings
Glass, P: String Quartet No. 2 'Company'
Janáček: String Quartet No. 2 'Intimate Letters'
Mendelssohn: Fugue in E flat major, Op. 81 No. 4
Mozart: Fugues from Das wohltemperierte Klavier, K405
Shostakovich: Two Pieces for String Quartet (Elegy & Polka), Op. 36a
Webern: Six Bagatelles for String Quartet, Op. 9 (1911-1913)


----------



## Floeddie

Shifting gears from Bach to Berg: *Boulez Conducts Berg


Playlist (30:49):*


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernst Toch: Complete Symphonies (Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Alun Francis, CPO, 3 CD's)*

Ernst Toch (1887-1964) was an Austrian composer of classical music and film scores. This CPO box collects his seven symphonies on three discs. Today CD1: Symphonies 1 (1950) and 4 (1957). The first is an attractive piece, but the fourth get almost ruined (for me) by including declamation parts. A pity, because the music is fine indeed.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Gara Garayev *(1918-1982): *Tropoyu groma (Path of thunder), ballet suite* (1957), as recorded in 2012 by the Royal Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Dmitry Yablonsky.

Classical ballet music from the Southeastern corner of Europe: Azerbaijan. 
Wikipedia mentions: In 1938, at the age of twenty, Garayev composed his first musical piece, a cantata "The Song of the Heart" to the poem by Rasul Rza. It was performed in Moscow's Bolshoi Theater in the presence of Joseph Stalin in the same year. Garayev conducted his cantata during the Decade of Azerbaijani Art festival in the Bolshoi Theater, an event also attended by Stalin. In the same year, Garayev moved to the Moscow State Conservatoire, where he became a student and a good friend of Dmitri Shostakovich.


----------



## Montarsolo

Rachmaninov, symphony 2, Ashkenazy.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Benjamin Britten* (1913-1976): *Saint Nicolas, op.42* (1948), as recorded in 2012 by the City of London Sinfonia, Trinity College Choir Cambridge ; Holst Singers, Temple Church Choristers, conducted by Stephen Layton. With Allan Clayton (tenor). 

_From Wikipedia:_ 
"Saint Nicolas" is a cantata with music by Benjamin Britten on a text by Eric Crozier, completed in 1948. It covers the legendary life of Saint Nicholas, Bishop of Myra, Lycia, in a dramatic sequence of events. The composer wrote the work for the centenary of Lancing College in Sussex, with the resources of the institution in mind. It is scored for mixed choir, tenor soloist, four boys singers, strings, piano duet, organ and percussion. The only professionals required are the tenor soloist, a string quintet to lead the other strings, and the percussionists. Saint Nicolas is Britten's first work for amateur musicians, and it includes congregational hymns. The premiere was the opening concert of the first Aldeburgh Festival in June 1948, with Peter Pears as the soloist.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'/ Dvořák: Serenade for Winds in D minor, Op. 44 ++
Wiener Philharmoniker
Istvan Kertesz

London Symphony Orchestra++
Istvan Kertesz


----------



## OCEANE

very impressive performance


----------



## SanAntone

*SCHUMANN | Dichterliebe* 
Brigitte Fassbaender / Aribert Reimann


----------



## MartinDB

20th century cello. 
Shostakovich 1st concerto.
Britten's cello suites


----------



## Enthusiast

Two records that came out within 6 months of each other. I wondered how they compared. The Harmonia Mundi Don Quixote is exceptional.


----------



## Montarsolo

Montarsolo said:


> Rachmaninov, symphony 2, Ashkenazy.
> 
> View attachment 175368


I listen to it and I think it's beautiful. But this is music that I forgot about afterwards. When I listen to this symphony again in a few months, it will be like new to me. While other symphonies such as those of Beethoven, Schubert, Brahms, Shostakovich are in my memory.


----------



## Vasks

_A pair by Pierre_

*Boulez - Piano Sonata #3 (Helffer/Naive)
Boulez - Sur Inces (composer/DG)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Montarsolo

Adam, Giselle, Karajan


----------



## MartinDB

I am following up Shostakovich's first cello concerto with his second, in this recording of the premiere with Rostropovich and Svetlanov conducting the USSR SO. It is a picture disc released on a recent Record Store Day. The image of an x-ray reflects the origins of the recording - stored secretly in a mislabelled box and not released until the Record Store Day. I am not sure whether it was stored as an x-ray and would be fascinated to find out more if anyone knows. There are better versions of the work but this is an historic recording that I enjoy.


----------



## eljr

A fantastic recording:










*Vivaldi in Venice*

Interpreti Veneziani Chamber Orchestra 


Date First Available ‏ : ‎ February 2, 2019
Label ‏ : ‎ Chasing the Dragon
Chasing The Dragon's first 'Direct Cut' album was of the Interpreti Veneziani performing a wonderful version of Vivaldi's Four Seasons. When chatting with Paolo, the orchestra's organizer, CTD discovered the group had never taken part in a 'live' recording. They have always performed in the San Vidal Church which is in the Accademia area of Venice. The acoustics in the church are outstanding. So after some discussion with the orchestra, they were convinced to record a live double album there. This would mean that a small crew would have to go to Venice and record 5 live concerts. It's a dirty job, but somebody had to do it! The jump factor of this album really has to be heard! This Live Studio Recording was directly cut to vinyl for the LP format. Chasing the Dragon have become known as one of the leading producers of audiophile recordings. This incredible release is now available on Compact Disc!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 6, 7, & 8

Denis Vigay (cello), Raymund Koster (double bass), Susan Milan (flute), Graham Sheen (bassoon), Iona Brown (violin), Kenneth Sillito (violin), Malcolm Latchem (violin)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Violin Concerto* in D major, Op. 77
Henryk Szeryng, violin; Bernard Haitink: Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam (1973)


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Mass BWV 235 - Susan Gritton (soprano), Robin Blaze (counter-tenor), Mark Padmore (tenor), Peter Harvey (bass), Purcell Quartet.*

I didn't listen to anything yesterday for various reasons but up and running today albeit with a late start.


----------



## prlj

Rogerx said:


>


With artwork by the KING. 😅


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Trios

Van Baerle Trio: Hannes Minnaar (piano), Maria Milstein (violin), Gideon den Herder (cello)



Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66


----------



## Enthusiast

Favourite works, first rate performance.


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Symphony No 29 & Thamos, König in Ägypten four interludes - Orkester Nord, Martin Wåhlberg.*

Streamed via Qobuz, I checked this out as Momox had one copy 'New' on sale for a ridiculously low price given the album was only released in August this year (to be released in the US on the 8th October). 
I was happy enough to press the buy button (the price has gone back to normal), very much a HIP recording fast speeds, woodwinds to the fore but not overwhelming so - basically something different. I'll try the Gretry later.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Faure, 8 Pieces Breves*

These are short but interesting.


----------



## senza sordino

Brahms Symphonies 1 and 3. HvK and Berlin, recorded in 1978. My CD. 









Brahms Horn Trio (Eschenbach - Piano, Seifert - Horn, Drolc - Violin recorded in 1968)
and Clarinet Trio (Eschenbach - Piano, Leister - Clarinet, Donderer - Cello recorded in 1968). Spotify.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Khamma*


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 52 in C minor, No. 53 in D major "Imperial", and No. 54 in G major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer

There aren't very many Haydn symphonies in minor keys, but, those that are, are always very compelling.


----------



## Hogwash

The show must go on:


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Clarinet Concerto - Anthony McGill (clarinet), New York Philharmonic, Alan Gilbert.*

A very enjoyable live recording of this concerto.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Reger concerto is quite an attractive one.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various vocal/choral works part
three for late afternoon and early evening.

_Les Mamelles de Tirésias_ [_The Breasts of Tiresias_] - 'opéra bouffe' in two acts
with prologue and intermezzo FP125, after the play by Guillaume Apollinaire
(1939 and 1944-45):​with Renate Arends (Thérèse/Tirésias/Fortune Teller), Bernard Loonen (Husband), Mattijs van der Woerd (Policeman), Hans Pieter Herman (Theatre Director), Maaike Beekman (Newspaper Woman), Leo van der Plas (Journalist), Terence Mierau (Lacouf/The Son) and Jan Willem Baljet (Presto)









_(8) Chansons françaises_ for unaccompanied mixed choir FP130
[Texts: anon. French folk sources] (1945-46):









_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra FP148 (1950-51):


----------



## starthrower

Another rainy day here so it's back to the listening room.


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem to barely know Beethoven's Mass in C. This is the only record I have of it and I usually only listen to the Missa Solemnis from it. I enjoyed the Mass a lot today an top recording suspect that this is a top recording of it. I'll be listening to it again in the near future.


----------



## starthrower

prlj said:


> With artwork by the KING. 😅


I prefer the title bestowed on Charles by the late Christopher Hitchens. Prince of Piffle.


----------



## sAmUiLc

It took a few listening to appreciate this performance. Initially my reaction was lukewarm but it started growing on me after couple of more listening. I guess that is what they say about Kempe. He doesn't add his input, rather just conducts as written. It turned out to be a beautiful wholesome account.


----------



## eljr

*Nimrod Borenstein: Violin Concerto*

Irmina Trynkos (violin)
Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy


> There are moments when the ghosts of Prokofiev (the Second Concerto, especially), Khachaturian and Walton pass fleetingly over the music’s swirling, colourful textures, yet the overriding sensation... — BBC Music Magazine, December 2017, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Sep 2017
*Catalogue No:* CHSA5209
*Label:* Chandos
*Length:* 56 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
December 2017
Concerto Choice


----------



## Floeddie

*Now, a retreat (a Naxos freebie from a few months ago) Various Composers*


*From the Naxos PDF liner notes* " Sir Thomas Beecham’s characteristically provocative observation that the sound of the harpsichord was like ‘two skeletons copulating on a tin roof in a thunderstorm’, didn’t do much to help the instrument’s reputation in a world of listeners firmly accustomed to hearing Baroque keyboard works played on the piano. The physical differences between a modern piano and a harpsichord are mirrored by differing techniques required by the player..."

Also noted is that a harpsichord is tuned differently than pianos, leading to a totally different listening experience. The tonal quality shimmers upon listening. I found that this collection is a worthy entry into my collection, so I hope Naxos continues their efforts with their offerings. One should be on their mailing list, most certainly!


----------



## eljr

*Finzi: Cello Concerto, Op. 40*

Paul Watkins (cello)
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


> Sir Andrew Davis’s feeling for the composer’s sensitive, harmonically conservative language is abundantly clear in these vivid readings with the BBC Symphony Orchestra. Soloists too are well... — BBC Music Magazine, November 2018, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 7th Sep 2018
*Catalogue No:* CHSA5214
*Label:* Chandos
*Length:* 70 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
November 2018
Concerto Choice









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018









Presto Recording of the Week
21st December 2018


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, Requiem, Gönnenwein. Recording from 1966. Not a nice recording, sounds shrill. Once bought in thrift shop because of the soloists. But not an interesting performance, rather average. That's why we stopped half way through.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

*Bernstein: Wonderful Town*

Danielle de Niese (Eileen), Alysha Umphress (Ruth), Nathan Gunn (Bob Baker), Duncan Rock (Wreck), David Butt Philip (Lonigan), Ashley Riches (Guide/First Editor/Frank)
London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Sir Simon Rattle


> Rattle obviously adores the score and in broad terms he certainly enters into its spirit…but there’s just a slight touch of restrain about the whole enterprise; it’s all a bit too tasteful…The... — Opera, May 2019 More…



*Release Date:* 7th Sep 2018
*Catalogue No:* LSO0813
*Label:* LSO Live










Presto Recording of the Week
14th September 2018









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## Knorf

*Olivier Messiaen: *_Poèmes pour Mi, Trois petites liturgies de la Présence Divine*_
Jane Archibald, soprano
*Cynthia Millar, ondes Martenot
*Michael Brown, piano
*Northwest Boychoir
Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Morlot

New to me. I'm extremely impressed with this album!


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, Symphony 28 and 36. Frans Bruggen. Again. I love this CD. Beautifully recorded, beautifully played and beautiful music. 0,25 euro at a thrift store. This cd makes me happy 😃


----------



## Chat Noir

Maria Bach - String Quintet (1936). Superb second movement of theme and variations. On an album alongside other chamber works of hers. I actually found and listened to this on YouTube. The album was only released at the start of the summer. You can listen to the entire album here.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## eljr

*
Bernstein: Symphony No. 2 'The Age of Anxiety'*

Krystian Zimerman (piano)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Sir Simon Rattle


> [Zimerman’s] is a very wise, very seasoned, poetic take on it and from his very first solo is possessed of a thoughtful ‘inwardness’. He finds the heartache and disillusionment between the notes... — Gramophone Magazine, Awards Issue 2018 More…



*Release Date:* 24th Aug 2018
*Catalogue No:* 4835539
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 39 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
24th August 2018









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2018


----------



## elgar's ghost

Francis Poulenc - various vocal/choral works
part four of four for the rest of today.

_Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël_ for unaccompanied
mixed choir FP152 (1951-52):
_Ave verum corpus_ - motet for unaccompanied female choir
FP154 (1952):
_Laudes de Saint Antoine de Padoue_ - three motets for
unaccompanied male choir FP172 (1957-59):









_Rosemonde_ - song for voice and piano FP158
[Texts: Guillaume Apollinaire] (1954):
_Dernier poème_ [_The Final Poem_] - song for voice and piano
FP163 [Text: Robert Desnos] (1956):









_Gloria_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra FP177 (1959):









_La voix humaine_ [_The Human Voice_] - 'tragédie lyrique' in one act
for soprano and orchestra FP171 [Text: Jean Cocteau] (1959):
_La dame de Monte-Carlo_ - monologue for soprano and orchestra
FP180 [Text: Jean Cocteau] (1961):


----------



## starthrower

Recorded February 2000 in the presence of the composer.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

*
Final Answer*

San Francisco Girls Chorus, Kronos Quartet

*Release Date:* 16th Feb 2018
*Catalogue No:* OMM0126
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## Merl

A nice disc with a glorious Crisantemi.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone

*SHOSTAKOVICH : Chamber Symphony in C Minor, Op. 110a (arranged for string quartet)*
Les Dissonances, David Grimal


----------



## littlejohnuk1

The more I listen to Haydn the more I want to listen. This recording is really me.


----------



## starthrower

I've always loved the Jarvi Chandos recording so I decided to add this one which is also a brilliant sounding disc with ten more minutes of music.


----------



## Floeddie

*Anton Webern: Complete Webern, Berliner-Philharmoniker,- BBC Singers Ensemble, Inter Contemporain, Pierre Boulez*

*Playlist (20:09 Length)*
Concerto for Nine Instruments Op. 24
Three Poems
Variations for Orchestra Op. 30

What I am finding with Webern, Berg, & Schoenberg is that for me, small bites are good. The Vienna School material is both intellectually and emotionally challenging to my ears, but like many things, this music is an acquired taste. Playlist positioning is important with this material, as I'm glad that the vocal work came in the middle. I will continue to listen and savor.


----------



## starthrower

First listen to this one. I like it!


----------



## Bkeske

Tokyo String Quartet : Bartók - Die 6 Streichquartette (The String Quartets, Les Quatuors À Cordes). Deutsche Grammophon 3LP box, 1981. German release


----------



## Bkeske

Hope @HenryPenfold is doing well. Have not seen a post from him lately.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Debussy: pour les Arpëges composés; pour les degrés chromatiques. Moszkowski: Virtuoso Etudes, Op. 72, (2, 6, and 13). Schumann: 7 Etudes-Variations on a theme by Beethoven. Liszt: Paganini Etude No. 6 in A minor. Chopin: Etudes, Op.10 (3,4,8 and 12); Etudes, Op.25 (1,2,6,7 and 12). Laderman: 3 Etudes (1991). 

Her Chopin Etudes are distinctive (there were entire 24 on LP which I used to own). Alas! they are not available in their entirety on CD. You get the taste of them in a few selections only here. Of course, you get other music.

Long time ago, I contacted Alan Silver, the founder of Connoisseur Society and pleaded him to release the entire Chopin Etudes on CD. His answer dismayed me. He was worried that he couldn't sell 104 copies worldwide (break-even point) so he wouldn't do it. 104?! Then I realized that was the reality of the classical music world. 😐😑


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 4 (1878/80 Version. Rev. Bruckner 1886. Ed. Nowak 1953)_
*Staatskapelle Dresden / Giuseppe Sinopoli* • 1987 • DG

Apart from the slow movement which is really testing my tolerance level for _flat_, I think the rest sound consistently glorious, although the scherzo sounds a bit shocking in its "folksy" trio.

I've now completed a round of listening to Sinopoli's DG Bruckner recordings. Apart from #8, I think all of #3,4,5,7,9 are great. There are occasionally some idiosyncratic moments and the tempi are generally slow (I know, this is relative), but they are nothing like what prejudice against him in general might have suggested.


----------



## senza sordino

Mahler Symphony #3. Fischer and the Budapest Festival Orchestra. Released in 2017


----------



## Rogerx

Bridge & Scott: Piano Quintets

Raphael Terroni (piano)

Bingham String Quartet


Bridge: Piano Quintet in D minor
Scott, C: Piano Quintet No. 1
Scott, C: Quintet for Piano, Two Violins, Viola & Cello (1926)


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Sweelinck
The Great Organ Works
Jacques Van Oortmerssen
Denon
1979


----------



## sAmUiLc

Chopin Op. 28









This is Bolet's legendary recital, who had been relatively unknown to the public till then. The audience was astounded by this awesome giant and his unbelievable pianism. It ushered in a revitalized career for him.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: The Piano Concertos

Pascal Rogé (piano)

Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Art Rock

*Robert Fuchs: Complete String Quartets (Minguet Quartet, MDG, 2 CD's)*

Like yesterday, starting the day with the string quartets of Robert Fuchs (1847-1927), Austrian composer and music teacher (he taught inter alia Enescu, Korngold, Mahler, Schmidt, Schreker, Sibelius, Wolf and Zemlinsky). Today the second CD, containing the last two quartets.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The F minor Fantaisie is like another ballade.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 15 & 16

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Robert Schumann* (1810-1856): *Kreisleriana, op.16 *(1838), as recorded in 1986 by Vladimir Horowitz for Deutsche Grammophon.
_
From Wikipedia:_
"Kreisleriana" is a composition in eight movements by Robert Schumann for solo piano, subtitled _Phantasien für das Pianoforte_. It was written in only four days in April 1838 and a revised version appeared in 1850. The work was dedicated to Frédéric Chopin, but when a copy was sent to the Polish composer, "he commented favorably only on the design of the title page".
Kreisleriana is a very dramatic work and is viewed by some critics as one of Schumann's finest compositions. In 1839, soon after publishing it, Schumann called it in a letter "my favourite work," remarking that "The title conveys nothing to any but Germans. Kreisler is one of E. T. A. Hoffmann's creations, an eccentric, wild, and witty conductor." In 1843, when he had moved from writing for solo piano to much larger works, in particular Paradise and the Peri, he still listed it as one of his best piano works.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Ongoing Mozart pleasure with the Armidas.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

String Quartet No. 10 C major KV 170 ("Vienna Quartet No. 3")
String Quartet No. 11 E-flat major KV 171 ("Vienna Quartet No. 4")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonio Lotti *(1667-1740): *Missa Sapientiae *(1698, formerly attr. to Händel HWV.245 1749), as recorded in 2016 by Hans Jürgen Huber (trumpet), Norbert Düchtel (organ).

This is one of those well-known tunes of which few know who the composer is. It was in fact for a long time attributed to Händel, but now we know it was written by Lotti. (That's all the more confusing because Lotti also wrote another unrelated Missa Sapientiae.)






In the seventies, this tune used to be quite popular in Holland. There were even some rather shallow pop versions around, for example this one:


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Sibelius - Symphonies 4 and 5
Rosbaud/SWR SO
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey 









Sibelius - Kullervo
Vanska/Minnesota; Paasikivi, Hakala









Szymanowski - Masques, Piano Sonata 3, Metopes 
Anderszewski, piano









Messiaen - Apparition de l’Eglise eternelle, La nativite du Seigneur
Latry, organ 









Mahler - Symphony 4
Klemperer/Philharmonia; Schwarzkopf


----------



## 13hm13

Riccardo Muti conducts Italian Masters 7CDs


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos

Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe)

Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ferruccio Busoni* (1866-1924): *Elegies for piano, BV.249* (1907), as recorded in 2013 by Marc-André Hamelin.

Busoni tends to get a little eccentric now and then, but overall it makes for interesting listening.
It took me a while to figure out what the album cover shows. Fits in well with the album's content, which might also take a while to get familiar with...


----------



## sAmUiLc

It contains 19 nocturnes, not 21.


----------



## Montarsolo

Black coffee and music. Haydn symphonies 43 & 59. Marriner. Time to listen to recently purchased LPs.


----------



## Chilham

Puccini: Madama Butterfly (Highlights)
Giuseppe Sinopoli, Philharmonia Orchestra, Mirella Freni, José Carreras, Juan Pons, Teresa Berganza









Puccini: Turandot (Highlights)
Zubin Mehta, Orquestra de la Comunitat Valenciana, Andrea Bocelli, Jennifer Wilson









Puccini: Gianni Schicchi
Antonio Pappano, London Symphony Orchestra, José Van Dam, Angela Gheorghiu, Felicity Palmer, Paolo Barbacini, Patrizia Ciofi, James Savage-Hanford, Carlos Chausson, Luigi Roni, Roberto Scaltriti, Elena Zilio, Enrico Fissore, Noel Mann, Simon Preece


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johannes Brahms* (1833-1897): *Piano concerto no.2 in B-flat, op.83* (1881), as recorded in 1972 by Emil Gilels, with the Berliner Philharmoniker, conducted by Eugen Jochum.

I don't have all that much by Gilels, but I like his rendition of the two Brahms piano concertos. Especially the slow movement of the 2nd concerto is impressively tender. 
And the sound quality is very good too, given 1972.


----------



## Art Rock

*Michael Tippett: The Ice Break (London Sinfonietta Orchestra and Chorus, David Atherton, David Wilson-Johnson, Heather Harper, Sanford Sylvan, Carolann Page et al, EMI)*

A relatively short opera in three acts on one CD. I still prefer Britten's operas over Tippett's, but this is well worth hearing again.


----------



## elgar's ghost

janwillemvanaalst said:


> In the seventies, this tune used to be quite popular in Holland. There were even some rather shallow pop versions around, for example this one:


My God, you can almost smell the perms! Are they the Dutch equivalent of Bucks Fizz?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles Ives - various works part one for late morning and early afternoon.
Some composition dates may be approximate or even theoretical.

String Quartet no.1 [_From the Salvation Army_] (1896):









Piano Sonata [_Three Page Sonata_] (1905):









Symphony no.1 in D-minor (bet. 1898 and 1902):
Symphony no.2* (*bet. 1897 and 1902 - rev. 1910):









Violin Sonata no.1 (poss. c.1917):


----------



## MartinDB

Stravinsky
Abbado's Pulcinella with LSO.
Stravinsky conducting BBC Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Montarsolo

CD. Schubert 9, Brüggen.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> Hope @HenryPenfold is doing well. Have not seen a post from him lately.


All’s well with me. Busy in Istanbul. Thanks 👍


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Grétry 1773

Orkester Nord, Martin Wahlberg

Gretry: Céphale et Procris - Suite
Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G minor, K183


----------



## Montarsolo

Saint-Saens, Pianoconcert 2, Entremont. LP.


----------



## Montarsolo

An unusual combination... Schumann symphony 3 with Dieskau as conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Notturno; Serenata notturna; Thamos

Hugh Maguire (violin), Sir Neville Marriner (violin), Simon Streatfield (viola), Stuart Knussen (double bass)

London Symphony Orchestra, Peter Maag


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection' (first 3 movements only)*

_Wiener Philharmoniker
Zubin Mehta_
Recorded: 1975-02-26
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna

Mahler's second symphony is probably the only composition that I routinely listen to in "bleeding chunk" form. The fourth and fifth movements have never appealed to me, but the first three movements are excellent. Life is too short to listen to music that does not appeal.


----------



## Montarsolo

This CD came up a couple of times the past few days. I participate. Mozart Piano Concerto 25, Askhenazy.


----------



## Enthusiast

There is nothing quite like it and it is surely impossible to dislike. But it must be the chamber version - it doesn't respond so well to being bloated. This recording is a delight (it was also chosen last year by the BBC Radio 3 "building a library" as the first choice).


----------



## SanAntone

*SZYMANOWSKI | Complete Piano Works*
Martin Roscoe


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Vol.9 CD 2

My organ journey with the Bach organ works played by Bram Beekman comes to an end. In my opinion one of the best recordings ever made of these works, but everyone has to judge that for themselves.


----------



## Georgieva

Excellent


----------



## Andante Largo

William Grant Still:

Symphony No. 4 'Autochthonous'
Symphony No. 5 'Western Hemisphere'
Poem for Orchestra


















First and so far the only American composer whose works I liked. (The works of all these more famous composers do not reach me.)


----------



## Rogerx

Lili Boulanger - Faust et Hélène

Lynne Dawson (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Bonaventura Bottone (tenor), Neil MacKenzie (tenor), Jason Howard (bass)

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra Chorus, BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## Montarsolo

Poulenc, concert for 2 piano’s. LP


----------



## Enthusiast

After Rossini's "solemn mass" something properly solemn. I'm not sure I would routinely go to Giulini for Beethoven but this Missa Solemnis is really good!


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote, Sonata for cello and piano, Songs Opp. 10 & 32

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Flamme

Record Review - Johann Strauss's Die Fledermaus in Building a Library with Nigel Simeone and Andrew McGregor - BBC Sounds


Nigel Simeone's pick of the ultimate recording of Strauss's Die Fledermaus




www.bbc.co.uk




Andrew McGregor with the best new recordings of classical music 9.30 am Pianist Yshani Perinpanayagam chooses her pick of new releases, as well as the track which she has regularly "On Repeat" - expect music from 16th century France to 21st century Africa, gorgeously romantic Tippett and Mozart played on the composer's own piano 10.30 am Building a Library Nigel Simeone with his pick of recordings of Johann Strauss II's Die Fledermaus Strauss's sparkling operetta premiered in 1874 and has been delighting audiences and listeners ever since. It has been fortunate on record, and Nigel discusses with Andrew a huge range of performances and styles 11.20 am Record of the Week Andrew's pick of the best of the best this week


----------



## Montarsolo

Violin concerto 1 by Locatelli. I Musici, Roberto Michelucci. A recording from 1960. To be honest, this one doesn't sound that good compared to other recordings by I musici. It sounds pretty shrill.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arthur Somervell* (1863-1937): *Piano concerto in A minor "Highland" *(1911), as recorded in 2011 by Martin Roscoe (piano) with the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Martyn Brabbins.

The lushly romantic Highland concerto by Somervell. Highly digestible, great performance, excellent sound quality.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt, Op. 23 (Excerpts)

Esa-Pekka Salonen, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Stig Nilsson (violin), Terje Kram (chorus master), Oslo Philharmonic Chorus, Barbara Hendricks (soprano)


----------



## Vasks

*Johann Bohner - Overture to "Der Dreiherrenstein" (Breuer/Es-Dur)
Friedrich Kalkbrenner - Adagio ed Allegro di bravura (Shelley/Hyperion)
Friedrich Schneider - Symphony #16 (Frank/cpo)*


----------



## Georgieva

Unusual №4


----------



## Bkeske

HenryPenfold said:


> All’s well with me. Busy in Istanbul. Thanks 👍


Good to hear Henry


----------



## Georgieva

Bartok


----------



## darylchambers61

Enthusiast said:


> Favourite works, first rate performance.


Have been listening, this morning/afternoon. Instantly very appealing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 5*

Rosbaud with the Kolner-Sinfonie-Orchester


----------



## Enthusiast

Some instrumental Buxtehude for a change. If you're interested it is well worth giving this a listen.


----------



## eljr

*
Origines & Departs: French Music for Clarinet & Piano*

Maximiliano Martin (clarinet), Scott Mitchell


> The performances are strong, at times strikingly intense, occasionally large in gesture and scale. — Gramophone Magazine, April 2022



*Release Date:* 4th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* DCD34280
*Label:* Delphian
*Length:* 68 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Isaac Albéniz *(1860-1909):* Cantos de España, op.232* (1892), as recorded in 2007 by Rafael Orozco.

Albéniz remains my favorite Iberian composer. Much admired by Debussy a.o., it's a marvel how he could make intricate complexity sound so natural.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> There is nothing quite like it and it is surely impossible to dislike. But it must be the chamber version - it doesn't respond so well to being bloated. This recording is a delight (it was also chosen by the BBC Radio 3 "building a library" as the first choice).


My favourite Rossini work by a country mile - I don't have and indeed haven't heard this recording. Like you I favour the chamber version but do have a couple of recordings of the 'bloated' orchestral version which don't turn me off completely.


----------



## Dimace

After the (successful) relocation came the need to short my humongous music collection. Nightmare, my dear friends. My children can't help, my girlfriend too... Only Bach's works (around 1000 pieces in vinyl) were found in circa 20 different places!! Not to mention Beethoven! I found Goffredo Petrassi with Eminem, Dvorak with Sakira, and every crazy combination. Please don't ask me when I will be ready. Maybe end October, if I have the patient to short them daily.

Today I have to you a unique recording with Mahler's 4th! I say unique because Willem Mengelberg by the time of this recording was already 40 years chief director of the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra and her compatriot, the Dame Jo Vincent made (it was 1939) her first ever recording with this super difficult work under his direction. It is a recording of the highest caliber, my friends. Not the mediocre (but acceptable) sound quality, but the quality of the performance. The guys know what they are doing, making Mahler proud of them. Despite I'm not 4th fan, I really LIKE this CD. (Centurion Classics, 2015, I believe a remastering of London Records Vinyl of 1940)

4,5 / 5 (-0,5 because of the sound. If this was SACD I had given it 6 out of 5...)


----------



## Malx

Earlier this afternoon:
*Beethoven, Fantasy in G minor Op 77 & Piano Sonata No 23 'Appassionata' - Jonathan Biss.*

From this disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Dimace said:


> After the (successful) relocation came the need to short my humongous music collection.


My sympathies are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> My favourite Rossini work by a country mile - I don't have and indeed haven't heard this recording. Like you I favour the chamber version but do have a couple of recordings of the 'bloated' orchestral version which don't turn me off completely.


Oh yes, I have some bloated ones too! But they never really worked so well for me although I can remember some good singing in one of them. This Van Immerseel, though, is quite special, I think.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Palestrina. I really like this record.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Alwyn, Symphony No. 4

This has been languishing toward the bottom of my CD stack. I need to hear it a couple times more to give it an adequate assessment (I guess which is why it ended up toward the bottom of my CD stack). Anyway, what I can say now is, the recorded sound is good and the orchestra plays in tune, and David Lloyd-Jones' direction gives a convincing case for this work.


----------



## Malx

After seeing some earlier posters playing this music - I thought, why not.
*Grieg, Incidental Music from Peer Gynt - London Symphony Orchestra, Øivin Fjeldstad.*

A late fifties recording (1958) it may be but it has always been one of my favourites of this music.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Clifford Curzon (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Philharmoniker, George Szell, Hans Knappertsbusch


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles Ives - various works part two scattered throughout
the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

Piano Trio (c. 1907 - rev. by 1915):









_Soliloquy, or a Study in 7ths and Other Things_ - song for voice
and piano [Text: Charles Ives] (prob. bet. 1904 and 1907):
_Hallowe'en_ for string quartet, piano and bass drum (c. 1907):
_Five Take-Offs_ for piano (1906-07):
_In Re Con Moto et al_ for piano quintet (c. 1911):
_The Gong on the Hook and Ladder_ - original version for piano quintet (c. 1912):









Symphony no.3 [_The Camp Meeting_] (bet. 1901 and 1904 - rev. 1911):
_Central Park in the Dark_ for chamber orchestra (1906 - rev. 1936):
_The Unanswered Question_ for strings, four woodwinds and solo
trumpet - original version (1908 - rev. bet. c. 1930 and 1935):









Violin Sonata no.2 (poss. c. 1917):


----------



## eljr

Listening to a pair of pieces played by Khatia Buniatishvili:
I'm Going to Make a Cake-Glass 
Nocturne OP. 27, 2-Chopin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

It's my 17,000th post! I need to mark it with something loud and big, so it's Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra cranked up to 10 (because my wife isn't home).


----------



## Monsalvat

Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 4* in E flat major
Giuseppe Sinopoli: Staatskapelle Dresden (1987)


----------



## Philidor

Looking for the composer of a given piece for violin solo (an encore) I encountered Ysaye. Not too bad.

*Eugène Ysaÿe: Sonata G minor for violin solo op. 27 Nr. 1*

Thomas Zehetmair, violin


----------



## sAmUiLc

It is an extremely dramatic reading with unique individual touches here and there.

Initially Lodia released the symphony with Wagner Prelude to Act 1 & Liebestod from Tristan (1st 3 movements on CD1 and the last movement with Wagner on CD2). A few years later, they re-released the symphony on a single CD, which is fine because the total duration is 74 minutes. I think the Wagner is dispensable (in his live concert in D.C. I attended he conducted the same and I felt the same, dispensable - the 1st piece on the program, Brahms Academic Festival Overture was and is the most rousing account I've heard, though). I kept the 2nd release and sold the 1st one to Amoeba. I liked it enough to make a copy on MoFi Ultra Gold CD-R - a perfect fit since MoFi CD-R's capacity is 74 minutes.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert: *Sonata for Piano in B-flat major, D. 960; Three Piano Pieces, D. 946
Alfred Brendel


----------



## MartinDB

John Adams Harmonielehre, Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham SO.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Gioacchino Rossini* (1792-1868): *Guglielmo Tell* (*William Tell*, 1829), as recorded in 1979 by the Ambrosian Singers & the National Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Riccardo Chailly. With Sherrill Milnes; Luciano Pavarotti; Mirella Freni; Nicolai Ghiaurov.

Imho still the best rendition of the famous overture (12 minutes!). In fact, the entire opera performance is splendid. In Italian though, not the original French.


----------



## Enthusiast

I was looking through my shelves and realised I hadn't played this in years. Enjoyable.


----------



## Georgieva

Recommended

Bartók Concerto for Orchestra. Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra / Susanna Mälkki


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Concerto for Two Pianos K365 - Daniel Barenboim & Sir Georg Solti (pianos), English Chamber Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti.*

Enjoyable enough performance but unless my memory is playing tricks on me I favour the Radu Lupu & Murray Perahia recording with the same orchestra.


----------



## Georgieva

Schreker Der Geburtstag der Infantin Zemlinsky Die Seejungfrau
RLPO and Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Georgieva

R Strauss Eine Alpensinfonie
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra and Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## Philidor

Now inspired by the Quartet of the Current Week and Merl's gorgeous blog ...

*Benjamin Britten: String Quartet No. 2 C-major op. 36*

Amadeus Quartet


----------



## eljr

*My Lai*

Kronos Quartet, Rinde Eckert, Vân-Ánh Vanessa Võ

*Release Date:* 20th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* SFW40251CD
*Label:* Smithsonian Folkways


----------



## Georgieva

Franck Organ Works
Pétur Sakari org


----------



## eljr

Forgot to post, from earlier. Fantastic, BTW. 










*Michael Gielen Conducts Szymanowski & Penderecki*

Orf Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Elena Moșuc (soprano), Annette Markert, Anton Scharinger, Chorus Sine Nomine, Ewa Izykowska, Zachos Terzakis, Stephen Roberts, Wiener Konzertchor, Michael Gielen

*Release Date:* 2nd Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* C210311
*Label:* Orfeo
*Length:* 59 minutes


----------



## Kiki

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
_Piano Concerto No. 2_
*Vladimir Ashkenazy / London Symphony Orchestra / André Previn* • 1970 • Decca

Beautiful but not sentimental, sounding quite sharp in fact. Like! Surprisingly, I only realised today that this is the fastest recording of this concerto that I've got... No wonder... 😆


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 83
Ivan Moravec
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Jiří Běhlohlávek


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger *(1873-1916): *Chorale fantasias, op.40* (1899), as recorded in 2014 by Gerhard Weinberger.

Time for something heavyweight to dissolve the busy-ness of the working day. This really connects you back to earth again.


----------



## eljr

*
A Gathering of Friends*

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), New York Philharmonic Orchestra, John Williams


> It’s a treat to hear Ma lend his still-flawless technique to this selection. His light and transparent tone floats serenely above the Concerto’s dense harmonic landscape, and the arrangements... — BBC Music Magazine, August 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 20th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* 19439983662
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 68 minutes










Gramophone Awards
2022
Shortlisted - Spatial Audio


----------



## Enthusiast

Rattle's quite special German Requiem from Berlin. He looks like Dracula in the picture, though.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, pianoconcerto 20, Gibbons/Brüggen. Spotify.


----------



## SanAntone

*VERDI | Requiem*
Abbado, Berlin / Alagna, Gheorghiu (2001)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Works for accordion - Runaway Trio

*Toshio Hosokawa* - MI-KO (2012-2013)
*Uros Rojko *- Pobegli Trio (2006)
*Georg Friedrich Haas *- ...wie ein Nachtstück (1990)
*Magnar Am* - on the banks of the eternal second (1995)
*Jukka Tiensuu* - Mutta (1987)
*Klaus Lang* - der weissbärtige mann_der frosch am mond (2015)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 4*

Ah, this is nice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


> Yo-Yo Ma (cello), New York Philharmonic Orchestra, John Williams
> "It’s a treat to hear Ma lend his still-flawless technique to this selection."


I remember in the TV series _Mozart in the Jungle_ the older conductor comparing a cellist to a particular professional soloist, telling her, "You're as good as this guy. You're not Yo-Yo Ma good, but you're as good as this guy." Since I don't play cello, I've wondered what Yo-Yo Ma good is.


----------



## eljr

Manxfeeder said:


> I remember in the TV series _Mozart in the Jungle_ the older conductor comparing a cellist to a particular professional soloist, telling her, "You're as good as this guy. You're not Yo-Yo Ma good, but you're as good as this guy." Since I don't play cello, *I've wondered what Yo-Yo Ma good is.*


pedestal good?


----------



## eljr

Two piece from this still unreleased album:
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No.1 in G Major, BWV 1007: I. Prélude
Work length2:29
anon.: Sareri Hovin Mernem
Work length2:55


----------



## Georgieva

True Bulgarian spirit...
Dimiter Nenov (1091-1953) - Toccata for Piano

Mario Angelov - piano


----------



## eljr

*Invisible Stream*

Raphaël Imbert, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Pierre-François Blanchard, Sonny Troupé

*Release Date:* 19th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* HMM902343
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi
*Length:* 60 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berlioz,Te Deum*

Colin Davis and the LSO


----------



## Montarsolo

Rameau, Bruggen. Such a lovely recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Kegelstatt Trio


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mikhail Pletnev, Chopin - Sonata No. 2, 4 Nocturnes, Scherzo No. 2, Barcarolle


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1995 CD release of "Sonata No. 2, 4 Nocturnes, Scherzo No. 2, Barcarolle" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Violin Concerto*
Jascha Heifetz on violin


----------



## eljr

*
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & An American in Paris*

Leonard Bernstein (piano)
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, New York Philharmonic Orchestra

*Release Date:* 4th Sep 1997
*Catalogue No:* G010000934535V
*Label:* Sony
*Series: *Bernstein Century
*Length:* 67 minutes


----------



## MartinDB

Schubert string quintet, Quartor Ebene. Bought after listening to BBC Record Review which recommended this recording. It is lovely.


----------



## Montarsolo

I am into Frans Bruggen today. Mozart, gran partita.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphonic Variations*

Leon Fleischer with George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles Ives - various works part three - begun tonight,
concluding sometime tomorrow morning.
.
Piano Sonata no.1 (1909):









String Quartet no.2 (bet. 1907 and 1913):
_Orchestral Set no.1: Three Places in New England_
(bet. c. 1911 and 1916 - rev. by 1929):









_Remembrance_ - song for voice, violin and piano, based on the melody
of an older orchestral piece called _The Pond_ [Text: Charles Ives]
(orig. c. 1906 - arr. by 1921):
_The Housatonic at Stockbridge_ from _Three Places in New England_ for
orchestra, arr. for voice and piano [Text: Robert Underwood Johnson]
(orig. bet. c. 1911 and 1916 - arr. by 1921):
_Sunrise_ - song for voice, violin and piano [Text: Charles Ives] (c. 1923): ***
_Aeschylus and Sophocles_ - song for two voices and piano quintet
[Text: Walter Savage Landor] (c. 1923):
_Three Quarter-Tone Pieces_ for two pianos (c. 1924):
_On the Antipodes_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Charles Ives] (by 1935):

(*** violin part not included in Ives's original manuscript - added at the suggestion
of John Kirkpatrick, curator of the Ives archive at Yale University)









_A Symphony: New England Holidays_ for orchestra with finale for mixed
choir [Text: excerpt from the hymn _O God, Beneath Thy Guiding 
Hand_ by the Rev. Leonard Bacon] (bet. c. 1897 and 1913):


----------



## eljr

*TUVAYHUN — Beatitudes for a Wounded World*

Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Cecilie Koch, Ruth Potter, Rakel Daling Waagø, Andrea Charlotte Norli Eidsvåg, Mohammed Al-Majzoub, Vår Christine Sollien Skar, Mathilde Lundbæk Davis, Ingrid Solheim Grove, Kirsti Huke, Hans Fredrik Jacobsen, Maria Cordelia Skagen, Christine Unsgaard, Hans-Kristian...

*Release Date:* 26th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* 2L-171-stereo
*Label:* 2L
*Length:* 79 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## littlejohnuk1

David Hurwitz reviewed the new big Boccherini box. I couldn't find them on Spotify so found the best Guitar quintets. A revelation. Love Italian guitar (esp Giulini)..


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## starthrower

No.4









Nos.5 & 6

A very good sounding set but for the most part Prokofiev's symphonies fail to move me. But I do enjoy much of his other music including the string quartets, cello sonata, ballets, operas, piano concertos, and his orchestral suites and choral works.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> It's my 17,000th post! I need to mark it with something loud and big, so it's Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra cranked up to 10 (*because my wife isn't home).*


Please ...
Keep us informed of these special moments


----------



## Floeddie

*And The Bridge Is Love - Various Composers*

Playlist:








Orchestral strings, described as sedate, calm, mellow, adagio, some largo, relaxing, good for background music. Not for excitement.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

There's a lot of Mozart in the Szell box and most all of it is fantastic, this disc included

*Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 19 in F major, K. 459
*Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K. 466

Rudolf Serkin (piano)
George Szell
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
1961


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1957)

Among other recordings yesterday and today.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Ervin Lukács conducts Bartók - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra (1937-38)
János Ferencsik conducts Bartók - First Rhapsody For Violin And Orchestra & Second Rhapsody For Violin And Orchestra
Budapest Symphony Orchestra
Hungaroton, Bartók Béla Complete Edition 1971


----------



## jambo

CD 10*

Mendelssohn: *Sextet for Piano and Strings in D major, Op. 110
*Mendelssohn: *Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 1

Bartholdy Piano Quartet (Jörg-Wolfgang Jahn, Matthias Bucholz, Franco Rossi, Pier Narciso Masi)
Andra Darzins (viola)
Wolfgang Wagner (double bass)
1994


----------



## Bkeske

János Ferencsik conducts Kodály - ‘Ballet Music’ Symphony. The Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra. Qualiton 1965 Hungarian release


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## starthrower

Violin Concerto No.2 / Czech Philharmonic / V. Neumann, Josef Suk - violin


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphony No. 2 & Fantaisies Symphoniques (Symphony No. 6). Supraphon 1991, Czechoslovakian release


----------



## sAmUiLc

Thibaudet, Jean-Yves - Chopin I Love - Amazon.com Music


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas, Vol. 7

Jonathan Biss

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 2 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 17 in D minor, Op. 31 No. 2 'Tempest'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 20 in G major, Op. 49 No. 2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Complete String Quartets (Ilya Ioff, Elena Raskova , Lydia Kovalenko, Alexey Massarsky, Northern Flowers, 2 CD's)*

Today and tomorrow my early morning string quartets routine will be the works of Boris Tchaikovsky. Today the first CD, with the first two string quartets (1954, 1961). Good stuff.


----------



## Floeddie

*Bassoon Concertos (Hummel/Mozart/Winter/Rossini)*

First listen. I'm wondering about Winter.


----------



## Rogerx

Praetorius: Dances from Terpsichore

Capella de la Torre, Margaret Hunter (soprano)

Katharina Bäuml


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Cello Concertos

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Ensemble Resonanz, Riccardo Minasi



Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Wq. 170 (H432)
Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)
Bach, C P E: Symphony in G major, Wq. 173 (H648)


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonio Vivaldi* (1678-1741): *Laudate Pueri in A, RV.602* (~1730). Recorded in 1976-1979 by the English Chamber Orchestra & the John Alldis Choir, conducted by Vittorio Negri.

Sincere and committed performance of Vivaldi's choral music. Enjoyable.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## senza sordino

Bach Sonata #1 in Gm, Partita #1 in Bm, Sonata #2 in Am for solo violin. Arthur Grumiaux, recorded in 1961. Disk one (of two), from my collection. Wonderful.









Telemann Tafelmusik Part one
Overture for two flutes, strings and continuo
Quartet in G for flute, oboe, violin and continuo
Concerto in A for flute, violin, violoncello, strings and continuo
Trio in Eb for two violins and continuo
Sonata in Bm for flute and continuo
Conclusion in Em for two flutes, strings and continuo. 

From Spotify. About 1 1/2 CDs, about 90 minutes of music. I've heard parts of this, but not all together. Nice. Spotify. Recorded in 1988. I'll listen to the other two parts soon. All three parts make up four CDs in this set.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Finishing the Vienna story.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

String Quartet No. 12 B major KV 172 ("Vienna Quartet No. 5")
String Quartet No. 13 D minor KV 173 ("Vienna Quartet No. 6")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Anatol Liadov* (1855-1914): *Various piano works*, as recorded in 2013 by Yoko Kikuchi.

_From Wikipedia about Liadov: _
In 1870, Liadov entered the St. Petersburg Conservatory to study piano and violin. He soon gave up instrumental study to concentrate on counterpoint and fugue, although he remained a fine pianist. His natural musical talent was highly thought of by, among others, Modest Mussorgsky, and during the 1870s he became associated with the group of composers known as The Five. He entered the composition classes of Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, but was expelled for absenteeism in 1876. In 1878 he was readmitted to these classes to help him complete his graduation composition.
While Liadov's technical facility was highly regarded by his contemporaries, his unreliability stood in the way of his advancement. His published compositions are relatively few due to his natural indolence and a certain self-critical lack of confidence.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Debussy - Prelude…faun, Nocturnes, March ecossaise, Berceuse heroique, Jeux, La mer
Rosbaud/SWR SO
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey 









Tippett - String Quartets 4 and 5
Lindsay SQ









Tippett - King Priam
Atherton/London Sinfonietta 









Xenakis - Pleiades, Psappha
Kroumata Percussion Ensemble; Mortensen









Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
Markevich/Philharmonia


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Friedrich Abel* (1723-1787): *Trio sonata in G, op.3 no.1, WKO.80* (1757), as recorded by Nordic Affect, conducted by Georgia Browne, flute.

A typical example of what happened after Bach's death, who was by then considered old-fashioned and overly complex: simplicity became the trend. Abel, however, I sometimes find a bit too simplistic. This is utterly carefree music. That's not bad in itself, but I'm more the Berlioz-type of guy who wants drama, pain and healing in music.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Evocations

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev

Works

Barber: Nocturne, Op. 33
Chopin: Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantaisie-Impromptu'
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Chopin: Rondo in C major for two pianos, Op. 73
Chopin: Rondo in C major, Op. 73
Chopin: Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2
Grieg: Moods, Op. 73
Grieg: Studie 'Hommage à Chopin' (No. 5 from Moods, Op. 73)
Mompou: Variations sur un theme de Chopin
Schumann: Carnaval, Op. 9
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72
Tchaikovsky: Un poco di Chopin (No. 15 from Morceaux, Op. 72)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonín Dvořák* (1841-1904): *Symphony no.5 in F, op.76* (1875), as recorded in 1965 by the Slovak philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Zdenek Kosler.

Decent, well-balanced performances of Dvořák's symphonies. Neither shallow nor over-indulgent. Sound quality is fine as well, given the 1960's.


----------



## Georgieva

J.S. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos

Claudio Abbado
Giuliano Carmignola


----------



## Montarsolo

Good morning! Double black coffee with Rameau/Brüggen.


----------



## Merl

A very nice disc. 4 is especially good.


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with Nenov


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven 4, Frans Brüggen. Spofity.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer



Beethoven: Abscheulicher! Wo eilst du hin? (from Fidelio)
Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## Montarsolo

Händel, Watermusic, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos, BWV 1052, 1055 & 1056

Maria João Pires (piano)

Gulbenkian Orchestra, Michel Corboz


----------



## elgar's ghost

Charles Ives - various works. A longer part four of four
scattered throughout the afternoon.

Violin Sonata no.3 (poss. c. 1914):
Violin Sonata no.4 [_Children's Day at the Camp Meeting_] (1916):









Piano Sonata no.2 [_Concord, Mass. 1840-60_]
(by c. 1916 - rev. by late 1940s):
_Varied Air and Variations_ for piano (1922):
Transcriptions from the first draft of the _Emerson_ movement
from Piano Sonata no.2 (arr. c. 1915 and c. 1923):
_The Celestial Railroad_ for piano (c. 1924):









Symphony no.4 for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: excerpt
from the 'Watchman' hymn] (bet. c. 1910 and 1925):
_The Unanswered Question_ for strings, four woodwinds and solo
trumpet - revised version (orig. 1908 - rev. by 1935):

Plus five hymns for mixed choir and organ which were quoted
by Ives in Symphony no.4.









_Variations on 'America'_ for organ, arr. for orchestra by
William Schuman (orig. 1891 - arr. 1962):


----------



## Georgieva

Rachmaninov Symphony No 1. Symphonic Dances

The Philadelphia Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn: Jeunehomme

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Joyce DiDonato (mezzo-soprano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


Haydn: Keyboard Concerto No. 11 in D major, HobXVIII:11
Mozart: Ch'io mi scordi di te?... Non temer, amato bene, K505
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 9 in E-flat major, K271 "Jeunehomme"
Mozart: Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in A major, K386


----------



## Chilham

Giodano: Andrea Chénier (Highlights)
Gabriele Santini, Orchestra of the Rome Opera House, Coro del Teatro dell'Opera di Roma, Franco Corelli, Antoinetta Stella, Mario Sereni









Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors
Alastair Willis, Nashville Symphony, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Nashville Symphony Chorus, George Mabry









Ponchielli: La Gioconda "Dance of the Hours"
Riccardo Chailly, Filarmonica della Scala

Boito: Mefistofele "Prelude"
Riccardo Chailly, Filarmonica della Scala









Humperdinck: Hansel & Gretel (Highlights)
Sir Charles Mackerras, Philharmonia Orchestra, Jennifer Larmore, Rebecca Evans, Jane Henschel









Puccini: La Fanciulla del West (Highlights)
Zubin Mehta, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Carol Neblett, Plácido Domingo, Sherrill Milnes









Puccini: La Rondine (Highlights)
Antonio Pappano, London Symphony Orchestra, London Voices, Angela Gheorghiu, Roberto Alagna, William Matteuzzi, Inva Mulla Tchako


----------



## HerbertNorman

Edmund Rubbra - 2nd String Quartet - Maggini Quartet - Naxos
Piano Trio no. 1 with Martin Roscoe at the piano


----------



## Anooj

I simply love the sound of the lautenwerk / lute-harpsichord. If only there existed a recording of the keyboard concerti that was performed with it…


----------



## Montarsolo

For the first time I hear of the existence of this instrument.

I'm going to listen to the recording.


----------



## Anooj

Montarsolo said:


> For the first time I hear of the existence of this instrument.
> 
> I'm going to listen to the recording.


There’s also a thoroughly recommendable Naxos recording of the Goldberg Variations that uses this instrument (by the same keyboardist)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Andante Largo

Howard Shore: Two Concerti


----------



## Montarsolo

Watched and listened to this documentary (from the 80s) about Frans Brüggen / Orchestra of the 18th century with great interest.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Argerich's Beethoven piano concerto recordings on DG:















Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 1 & 2















Beethoven: Piano Concertos No. 2 & 3

It seems she never recorded no. 4 or 5. I wonder why.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Préludes & La Mer

Alexander Melnikov & Olga Pashchenko (piano)


----------



## Montarsolo

Again Schumann 3. Now with Giulini.


----------



## Vasks

*Blacher - Overture to "Princess Tarakanowa" [also "Dance Suite"] (Kalitzke/Capriccio)
Hindemith - Drei Gesange, Op. 9 (Bullock/Chandos)
Goldschmidt - Passacaglia, Op. 4 (Rattle/London)
Wellesz - Symphony #7 (Rabl/cpo)*


----------



## Flamme

A bit of Mahler today while I tidy up important papers... Radio 3 in Concert - The Philharmonia and Víkingur Ólafsson in Mahler and John Adams - BBC Sounds
The Philharmonia opens its new season with Mahler's 5th Symphony. Principal Conductor Santtu-Matias Rouvali conducts Mahler's most famous symphony with its sinister opening trumpet fanfare and haunting Adagietto. And before that the Icelandic pianist Víkingur Ólafsson brings his dazzling brand of pianism to a piano concerto from American minimalist John Adams inspired by the sounds of American funk and rock music. And to begin, a celebratory work from Anna Clyne, the orchestra's featured composer, inspired by London’s 18th-century pleasure gardens. Presented from the Royal Festival Hall by Martin Handley Anna Clyne: Masquerade John Adam: Must the Devil have all the good tunes? — Interval — Mahler: Symphony no. 5 in C sharp minor Víkingur Ólafsson (piano) Philharmonia Orchestra Santtu-Matias Rouvali (conductor)


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 23* in A major, KV 488
Robert Casadesus, piano; George Szell: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1958)

Probably going to listen to a couple more Mozart piano concertos conducted by Szell. He excels in this Classical repertoire. Love the dialogues between Casadesus and the orchestra.


----------



## jambo

Rogerx said:


> C.P.E. Bach: Cello Concertos
> 
> Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Ensemble Resonanz, Riccardo Minasi
> 
> 
> 
> Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Wq. 170 (H432)
> Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)
> Bach, C P E: Symphony in G major, Wq. 173 (H648)


The A minor Cello Concerto is one of my favourite concertos across all classical eras. The opening movement just has this great propulsive quality. I'm listening to it now!

*C.P.E. Bach: *Cello Concerto in A minor, Wq 170
*C.P.E. Bach: *Cello Concerto in B flat major, Wq 171
*C.P.E. Bach: *Cello Concerto in A major, Wq 172

Julian Steckel (cello)
Susanne von Gutzeit
Stuttgarter Kammerorchester


----------



## Georgieva

№6


----------



## Enthusiast

Waking up in England (I listened to this a few hours ago).


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Chôros Volume 2

Fabio Zanon (guitar), Dante Yenque, Ozéas Arantes & Samuel Hamzem (horn) & Darrin Coleman Milling (bass trombone), Linda Bustani and Ilan Rechtman (piano)

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, John Neschling


----------



## Montarsolo

Louise Farrenc, symphony 2, Goritzki. My first acquaintance with this symphony.


----------



## Kiki

*Antonio Vivaldi*
_Le quattro stagioni_
*Kati Debretzeni / Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment *• 2013 • Signum

This is a fantastic performance! The transparency, the passion, the sonority and the rich palette of colours are amazing, but the most impressive in my opinion are the ornaments and the liberty taken.


----------



## Itullian

This is a GREAT set.


----------



## Enthusiast

I see there is a new recording of this work - Edward Gardner's - but it isn't available to me yet. Still, the Colin Davis original will be hard to beat. I had to finish it but am now in need of a breather.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner 8th



https://www.nporadio4.nl/concerten/02a76be9-f014-4a0b-9cec-902970f7710c/een-nieuwe-wantenaar-voor-simone-lamsma



Netherlands Radio PO / Karina Canellakis


----------



## eljr

*
Donizetti: La Fille du Régiment*

Natalie Dessay (Marie), Juan Diego Flórez (Tonio), Felicity Palmer (La Marquise de Birkenfeld), Alessandro Corbelli (Sulpice), Donald Maxwell (Hortensius), Dawn French (La Duchesse de Crackentorp)
Orchestra & Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Bruno Campanella


> Laurent Pelly's production of Donizetti's opéra comique was one of the highlights of the Royal Opera's 2006-7 season, and viewing this well-produced DVD of the show it's perfectly obvious why.... — BBC Music Magazine, June 2008, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 14th Apr 2008
*Catalogue No:* 5190029
*Label:* Erato










Gramophone Awards
2008
Finalist - DVD









BBC Music Magazine
June 2008
DVD Choice









Penguin Guide
Rosette









BBC Music Magazine Awards
2009
DVD of the Year


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Die schöne Müllerin, D795

Peter Schreier (tenor), András Schiff (piano)


----------



## Montarsolo

Locatelli, violin concert 8 & 9, I Musici.


----------



## AliceChong

I listened to some of the Beethoven and other composers' works and pieces and some even on historical fortepianos, square pianos, harpsichord,spinet, clavichord and others and all are so wonderful because the sound of those pure music are so Incredible, Deeply Deeply Touching like heavenly music...the sound of Antiquity is Incredible and Amazing that I Deeply Appreciate Deeply ...


----------



## AliceChong

AliceChong said:


> I listened to some of the Beethoven and other composers' works and pieces and some even on historical fortepianos, square pianos, harpsichord,spinet, clavichord and others and all are so wonderful because the sound of those pure music are so Incredible, Deeply Deeply Touching like heavenly music...the sound of Antiquity is Incredible and Amazing that I Deeply Appreciate Deeply ...


And the performances in the past are also well played with an insight into how classical music should truly sound


----------



## AliceChong

Montarsolo said:


> Locatelli, violin concert 8 & 9, I Musici.
> 
> View attachment 175520


Wow I really love and appreciate lesser known baroque composers' works and pieces! They are all stunning with precious unique sound of antiquity in baroque periods


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mussorgsky, Pictures at an Exhibition*

Leonard Slatkin conducts this piece with orchestrations by different composers. I still prefer Ravel's version (Mussorgsky needs saxophones ), but this is a nice diversion.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 3, 6, 7 & 8

Lorenzo Gatto (violin), Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Montarsolo

AliceChong said:


> I listened to some of the Beethoven and other composers' works and pieces and some even on historical fortepianos, square pianos, harpsichord,spinet, clavichord and others and all are so wonderful because the sound of those pure music are so Incredible, Deeply Deeply Touching like heavenly music...the sound of Antiquity is Incredible and Amazing that I Deeply Appreciate Deeply ...


Today read an article on Frans Bruggen. The journalist and Bruggen talked about Beethoven's music. Quote from Bruggen: "We could talk about it endlessly, but this is just so freaking beautiful.”


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, Haffner Serenade, Brüggen.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Malx

A late start to listening today, its been one of those weeks!
*Borodin, In the Steppes of Central Asia & Balakirev, Islamey - Kirov Orchestra, Valery Gergiev.*

When I take this disc down I usually play the Sheherazade so today I opted to hear the shorter fillers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra*

I'm past 30 (okay, way past), but I suppose I can still be allowed to listen to the Young Person's Guide.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Le Forme Elletroacustiche

*Giovanni Cospito *- ...essere inchiodati al suolo...esseri di seducente leggerezza
*Agostino Di Scipio* - Memoria (Angela Tucker)
*Antonio Doro *- Forme Significativà Campi del Silenzio
*Francesco Galante* - Metafonie 5 (a G. Scelsi)
*Luigi Mastandrea *- La Morra
*Giorgio Nottoli* - Ellenikà
*Walter Prati* - Il Ricordo del Futuro
*Lucio Garau* - 2 Minuti di raccoglimento (per Carlo Giuliani)


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Violin Concertos 1, 2, and 5 "Turkish"*
Francesca Dego, Roger Norrington, Royal Scottish National Orchestra

This is a fantastic trio of performances, and I highly recommend this disc for Mozart fans.

I discovered this one due to Presto's new release roundup article for one of the recent weeks. It's a good resource outside this forum to read write-ups of what is out there in the classical music world.


----------



## eljr

*Glass, P: Powaqqatsi (DVD)*

Michael Riesman

*Catalogue No:* 7559791922
*Label:* Nonesuch


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Concerto for Organ, Tympani, and Strings in g minor*

This is dark, troubled, and bombastic. It doesn't sound like Poulenc. I guess we can't put our composers in boxes.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert: *Sonatas for Piano in C minor, D. 958 and A major, D. 959
Alfred Brendel


----------



## Hogwash

Thanks to TC user Grafray I've been taking a look at Prime Orchestra on Youtube. They're a different breed:

Prime Orchestra on Youtube

and

Classical music electronica remix live


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-Piano Trios 24-27

First listen to the Florestan Trio recording (Hyperion)

Strikes me initially as being different in tone ( for want of a better word!) to the Beaux Arts Trio recordings that I have been listening to recently.


----------



## Malx

I have far too many/not enough (delete which is applicable) of Vier Letze Lieder on the shelves. From time to time a couple come down for an airing. Todays choice:
*R Strauss, Four Last Songs - Lisa Della Casa, Wiener Philharmoniker, Karl Bohm + Kiri Te Kanawa, Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti.*

Della Casa presents the songs in what is said to be Strauss's preferred order with Frühling placed first & Beim Schlafengehen third, Te Kanawa sings them in the well established order. Both have the benefit of the Vienna orchestra in support, both recordings have their merits but on a personal level I do prefer the earlier performance.


----------



## Enthusiast

Monteux's Enigma Variations are to die for. Karajan's Vienna Planets is also excellent.


----------



## darylchambers61

Knorf said:


> *Franz Schubert: *Sonatas for Piano in C minor, D. 958 and A major, D. 959
> Alfred Brendel


Amongst my all-time favourite albums, by anyone, in any genre.


----------



## darylchambers61

Itullian said:


> This is a GREAT set.


Making my way through this at the moment. Arrau is one of my very favourites. On top form here. Excellent from all concerned.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, English Suites*

It's funny that there are some artists that I just click with. Schiff is one of them. Somehow whatever he plays becomes interesting and compelling.


----------



## Floeddie

Antonio Vivaldi Playlist








I'll be spending more time with classical guitar, Vivaldi is so regal, respectful, and calm. It is said that Bach's favorite composer is Vivaldi, at least according to Robert Greenburg, Ph.d.


----------



## 13hm13

André Messager, Orchestra Of The Welsh National Opera*, Richard Bonynge – Les Deux Pigeons


----------



## MartinDB

Bruckner 8, London Philharmonic Orchestra. BBC recording from a live concert 1981. Not sure about the sound quality.


----------



## Georgieva

№9


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## deangelisj35

Montarsolo said:


> Adam, Giselle, Karajan
> 
> View attachment 175376


Beautiful artwork by Francois Jules Collignon! Is the music the same?


----------



## Bourdon

Berio


----------



## Montarsolo

My first encounter with Celibidache. Bruckner 4.


----------



## eljr

*
Biber: Baroque Splendor - Missa Salisburgensis*

Recorded in Cardona (Catalunya) January 14-16, 2015 except for La Battalia à 10, recorded on February 11th, 2002
Hanna Bayodi-Hirt, Marianne Beate Kielland, Pascal Bertin, David Sagastume, Nicholas Mulroy, Lluis Vilamajó, Daniele Carnovich, Antonio Abete
La Capella Reial de Catalunya & Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall


> This is Biber in gargantuan mode … superbly recorded. Groups ranging from solo voices with a pair of recorders to the full ensemble complete with brass and drums are thrown across the huge spaces... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2015 More…



*Release Date:* 17th Sep 2015
*Catalogue No:* AVSA9912
*Label:* Alia Vox
*Length:* 71 minutes


----------



## deangelisj35

Rogerx said:


> Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 15 & 16
> Murray Perahia (piano)
> English Chamber Orchestra


Murray is my go-to guy for Mozart piano concertos!


----------



## eljr

bharbeke said:


> This is a fantastic trio of performances, and I highly recommend this disc for Mozart fans.


I had passed this by several times simply because I have had my quota of Mozart for the year but I'll now put it in my queue.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Hammerklavier Sonata
Yuja Wang
live.. May 2016 @ Carnegie Hall
on CD-R

The first three movements are great - the slow movement is profound. I am not happy at all with what comes next, though. In the last movement she just glides through myriad of notes mindlessly without offering any pregnant idea.


----------



## Chilham

Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
Susanna Mälkki, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra

Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta
Susanna Mälkki, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Manuel Cardoso* (1566-1650): *Missa Miserere Mihi Domine *(~1603?), as recorded in 2007 by the Ensemble Vocal Européen, directed by Philippe Herreweghe.

Regarding this music genre, I am a fan of the Victoria / Lotti / Cardoso trio. Their harmonics are like rich flowing honey on the tongue. And when directed by Herreweghe, it becomes magic.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Montarsolo

Montarsolo said:


> My first encounter with Celibidache. Bruckner 4.
> 
> View attachment 175537


That was quite a listening experience! A beautiful performance. Above all: what a music. A cathedral of music. However, the many coughing was disturbing.


----------



## Montarsolo

deangelisj35 said:


> Beautiful artwork by Francois Jules Collignon! Is the music the same?


Yes, beautiful music but a bit too much for a full CD. It is a mixture of Strauss (the waltz kings) and Tchaikovsky. The recording is best known for the excellent hifi recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Montarsolo

darylchambers61 said:


> Amongst my all-time favourite albums, by anyone, in any genre.


That makes me curious. Can you tell why? Before I go to bed listening to the same recording. D960, with Brendel. Vinyl record.


----------



## Manxfeeder

janwillemvanaalst said:


> Regarding this music genre, I am a fan of the Victoria / Lotti / Cardoso trio. Their harmonics are like rich flowing honey on the tongue.


Well said!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Clara Iannotta* - jack quartet


dead wasps in the jam-jar (iii)
you crawl over seas of granite
a failed entertainment
earthing - dead wasps (obituary)


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Dave Hurwitz spurred me on with his fave Rach symphony boxes to a bit of nostalgia. Definitely my fave Rach Symph 1.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mompou, Canco i Dansa Nos. 1 through 14*

Adolf Pla is a Mompou scholar (or at least an enthusiast), not only as a professor in Spain but also by having written a book about him. Unfortunately, it's in Spanish. 

A lot of Mompou's music has a melancholic tinge, and four CDs of his music can begin to have a sameness to it, but Pla plays with a crisp touch which puts a sheen on this music, making it consistently interesting. 

This is my latest purchase, and it's strange how the price of this download is all over the place on various sites. I think Quboz is the cheapest, though they seem to be offering the same thing for both 8.99 and 7.99.


----------



## Montarsolo

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 175538


In March she is giving a concert not far from my hometown. I want to go to that concert.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Liza Lim *


Extinction Events and Dawn Chorus (2018)
Axis Mundi (2013)
Songs found in Dream (2005)


----------



## sAmUiLc

one Sarasate & two Saint-Saëns 

















Jascha Heifetz - Zigeunerweisen - Violin Showpieces With Orchestra


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2012 CD release of "Zigeunerweisen - Violin Showpieces With Orchestra" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





Heifetz at his best! .. with his precision and tonal intensity


----------



## eljr

*
Rore: St John Passion*

Huelgas Ensemble

*Release Date:* 31st Jul 1995
*Catalogue No:* 05472774292
*Label:* Deutsche HM
*Series: *Baroque Esprit
*Length:* 67 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc

Kreisler with orchestra accompaniment


----------



## sAmUiLc

Thaïs Méditation

















To me, Rabin's account is the best.

Next few days I am going to listen to the entire set one CD at a time. For whatever reason, I haven't listened to this set for many years. It is a lovely set.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Adagio Appassionato









on CD-R

I made a copy of the piece on CD-R off my LP collection before giving away all the LPs to my daughter's childhood friend's husband. It is a marvelous, passionate piece I love very much.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Eugene Ormandy conducts Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream. The Philadelphia Orchestra. RCA Red Seal 1977


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco*, Mario (1895-1968)
*Guitar Concerto* No. 1, Op. 99
*Liat Cohen* - Guitar
Jerusalem Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Stunning playing of these fiendishly difficult harpsichord transcriptions.


----------



## sAmUiLc

__





Vasa Prihoda (violin). The Complete Cetra Recordings 1956-57 [JW]: Classical CD Reviews- Nov 2003 MusicWeb(UK)


Classical CD reviews posted every day



www.musicweb-international.com





1 CD at a time


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts Wagner - Brünnhilde's Immolation Scene (From "Götterdämmerung") & Wesendonck Songs. New York Philharmonic w/Eileen Farrell. Columbia Masterworks 1962


----------



## Bkeske

von Karajan conducts Strauss - Tod Und Verklärung Op. 24 & Vier Letzte Lieder. Berliner Philharmoniker w/Gundula Janowitz, soprano. Deutsche Grammophon 1974, German release


----------



## Rogerx

Abel, C F: 5 Concertos for Flute and Orchestra WKO46-50 in C / in E minor / in D / in G

Karl Kaiser (flute)

La Stagione, Michael Schneider


----------



## sAmUiLc

Scriabin


----------



## 13hm13

Bernstein Symphonies No.1 'Jeremiah' & No.2 'The Age of Anxiety'


----------



## Rogerx

Hotteterre: Complete Chamber Music, Vol. 2

Karl Kaiser (traverso)

Camerata Köln


Hotteterre: L'Art de Preluder, Op. 7
Hotteterre: L'Art de Preluder, Op. 7: Prelude in G minor
Hotteterre: Pieces for Two Transverse Flutes
Hotteterre: Trio Sonata in A major, Op. 3, No. 5
Hotteterre: Trio Sonata in B minor, Op. 3, No. 3
Hotteterre: Trio Sonata in D major, Op. 3, No. 2
Hotteterre: Trio Sonata in E minor, Op. 3, No. 4
Hotteterre: Trio Sonata in G major, Op. 3, No. 6
Hotteterre: Trio Sonata in G minor, Op. 3, No. 1
Hotteterre: Trio Sonatas
Hotteterre: Troisieme Suitte de Pièces à deux dessus, O


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Elly Ameling Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*

I've always thought this to be a very near miss, almost a great version.
Elly Ameling is first rate in the fourth movement, Haitink keeps things moving along never allowing things to wallow, yet for me, that vital spark that makes the whole symphony special is not quite there. Having said that I reckon it would be a fine recommendation for a new Mahler listener as there nothing controversial and a lot that is very good.

Streamed in HiRes from this remastered set via Qobuz.


----------



## Floeddie

*Jean Sibelius*


*Finlandia Op. 26
The Four Legends of Lemmikainen*

It's been a while, so I thought I'd settle in for a respite. Length: 56:31


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Complete String Quartets (Ilya Ioff, Elena Raskova , Lydia Kovalenko, Alexey Massarsky, Northern Flowers, 2 CD's)*

Yesterday and today my early morning string quartets routine focuses on the works of Boris Tchaikovsky. Today the second CD, with the last four string quartets (1967-1976). I found them interesting, but less convincing than the first two.

Yesterday I did not get any other music playing done for various reasons, today does not look good in that respect either.


----------



## Rogerx

Canon de Pachelbel, Adagio d'Albinoni et œuvres de Bach, Bonporti & Molter

Orchestre de Chambre Jean-Francois Paillard, Jean-Francois Paillard


----------



## sAmUiLc

They are not for 2 pianos or 4 hands. The 2 pianists listed take turn, each playing different sonatas.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

TrioTaus plays Mozart K 563. An excellent performance and the sound is superb. DSD64 download. 2L always provides amazing sound, and I’ve never heard any weak performances on the label.


----------



## Philidor

This is really a special one.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet G major KV 387 ("Haydn Quartet No. 1")*

Armida Quartet










Honourable members of this excellent forum, this is the HIP recording of a string quartet by Mozart that the Mosaiques never delivered. Jeu inégal, surprising illuminations and shadows, without losing Mozart's charme at all ... maybe this won't be your most beloved rendition, but I think this could be the "something else" one ...


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Ravel - Alborada del gracioso, Ma mere l’oye
Roussel - Concert pour petit orchestre, Suite in F, Symphony 3
Rosbaud/SWR SO
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey 









Messiaen - Meditations sur le mystere de la sainte Trinite 
Latry, organ









Elgar - The Apostles
Hickox/LSO; Hargan, Hodgson, Rendell, Terkel, Roberts, Lloyd
One of the most underrated pieces of choral music out there IMO









Korngold - String Quartets
Doric SQ









Beethoven - Piano Concertos 1 and 2
Zinman/Tonhalle-Orchester Zurich; Bronfman


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Life

Daniil Trifonov (piano)

Bach, C P E: Clavier‐Sonaten und freie Fantasien nebst einigen Rondos, Wq59
Bach, J C: Harpsichord Sonata, Op. 17 No. 5
Bach, J C F: Variations on "Ah vous dirais-je, Maman," HW 12 no 2
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Gedenke doch, mein Geist, BWV509
Bach, J S: Gib dich zufrieden, BWV511
Bach, J S: Minuet in F major, BWV Anh. 113
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 114
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 116
Bach, J S: Musette in D major, BWV Anh. 126
Bach, J S: Polonaise in F major, BWV Anh. 117a
Bach, J S: Polonaise, BWV Anh. 125
Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080
Bach, W F: Twelve Polonaises, F. 12
Brahms: Studies (5), Anh.1a/1: Chaconne von JS Bach
Stölzel: Bist du bei mir


----------



## Montarsolo

Black coffee and Schütz. Only the first track: 'Magnificat, SWV 468'
The CD is called 'The Seven Words of Jesus Christ on the Cross', but that is only one of the 8 pieces on this CD.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Franz Schubert - Piano Sonatas D.784 and D.850 - Alfred Brendel - Philips 1987











Franz Schubert - Die Schöne Müllerin - Thomas Quasthoff - Justus Zeyen - 2005 -DG


----------



## Art Rock

*Franz Schmidt: Notre Dame (RSO Berlin, Christof Perick, Gwyneth Jones, James King, Horst Laubenthal et al, Capriccio, 2 CD's)*

Time for a seriously neglected opera: Schmidt's Notre Dame, based loosely on the Victor Hugo novel The Hunchback of Notre-Dame. Most people only know the relatively famous Intermezzo, but I love the whole work.


----------



## Montarsolo

Malx said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No 4 - Elly Ameling Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.*
> 
> I've always thought this to be a very near miss, almost a great version.
> Elly Ameling is first rate in the fourth movement, Haitink keeps things moving along never allowing things to wallow, yet for me, that vital spark that makes the whole symphony special is not quite there. Having said that I reckon it would be a fine recommendation for a new Mahler listener as there nothing controversial and a lot that is very good.
> 
> Streamed in HiRes from this remastered set via Qobuz.


I agree. Recently I listened to several performances of the 4th. Also this one from Haitink. Neat but almost a bit boring.


----------



## Montarsolo

Montarsolo said:


> That makes me curious. Can you tell why? Before I go to bed listening to the same recording. D960, with Brendel. Vinyl record.
> 
> 
> View attachment 175542


Schubert, D960, Brendel. Only listened to the first part last night. Now the whole sonata. Spotify.


----------



## libopera

On YT, from URSS TV. You can also listen the Rostropovich voice.


----------



## Bourdon

Montarsolo said:


> I agree. Recently I listened to several performances of the 4th. Also this one from Haitink. Neat but almost a bit boring.


This is my favorite recording of this symphony,I find it not boring at all.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Franz Schubert - Schwanengesang D.957 - Thomas Quasthoff - Justus Zeyen - DG - 2001
Johannes Brahms - vier ernste Gesänge - Thomas Quasthoff - Justus Zeyen - DG - 2001


----------



## Chilham

Time this morning for a 'contrast & compare':









Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2
Hannu Lintu, Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Christian Tetzlaff









Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2
Daniel Harding, Swedish-Radio Symphony Orchestra, Isabelle Faust









Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2
Péter Eötvös, Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Patricia Kopatchinskaja

Then we'll see how far I get through Bartók's String Quartets:









Bartók: String Quartets Nos. 1-6
The Heath Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 4 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin.*


----------



## Malx

Chilham said:


> Time this morning for a 'contrast & compare':


Three first class selections there Chilham - I'd be interested in your thoughts, enjoy listening.


----------



## haydnguy

Handel
Trio Sonatas for 2 violins

CD-5 of Handel Chamber Music (Complete)
Brilliant Classics
Recording 1991

John Holloway, violin
Micaaela Comberti, violin
Alison Bury, violin
Susan Sheppard, cello
Robert Wooley, harpsichord
Lucy Carolan, harpsichord


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: ‘Sun’ Quartets Op.20, Nos. 4-6 (Vol. 2)

Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Georgieva

Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten 
Karl Böhm


----------



## Bourdon

Thomas Tallis


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, violinconcerto 1, Mutter. A 0,25 euro thrift store cd.


----------



## Chilham

Malx said:


> Three first class selections there Chilham - I'd be interested in your thoughts, enjoy listening.


I'm a big fan of both Faust and Tetzlaff. With Faust, you feel that everything is there, exactly as it should be, precise and complete. Tetzlaff seems to create more of a flow that seems a little more easy to listen to, and highly enjoyable. I struggle to make a preference but for pure enjoyment, would likely put Tetzlaff on deck. Listening to Kopachinskaja now. I've previously found her playing a little thin but seemingly not so much here, although there's an edge that appears every now and again. Certainly a more exciting and energetic interpretation than Faust. It's growing on me.

As you say, they're three cracking versions, all recorded very well. A delightful way to spend a bright morning.


----------



## haziz

*Fibich: Symphony No. 1 in F major, Op. 17*

_Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi_


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Violin Concerto/ Dvořák: Romance in F minor, Op. 11

Itzhak Perlman (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## haziz

*Gade, N: Echoes of Ossian Overture, Op. 1
Gade, N: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 15*
_
Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Christopher Hogwood_


----------



## Montarsolo

Schubert, string quintet D. 956, Julliard string quartet with Bernard Greenhouse. CD.
I was born exactly 150 years after Schuberts death.


----------



## mikeh375

Been Y Tubin' the Stars n Stripes nation's talent this morning. Hanson and Rorem, both of whom need to be heard more often imv..


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opus 109, 110, 111

Limited Edition CD+DVD

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

This is quite a new recording of Kurtag's great work. It's pretty good (to say the least). I'll have to compare it with the Csengery/Keller recording that I already had.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach

Candida Thompson (leader), Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano)

Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV1061
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV1060


----------



## Montarsolo

Bruch, violinconcerto 1 (sorry Max!), Mutter/Karajan. CD


----------



## Flamme

The BBC National Orchestra of Wales and conductor Andrew Gourlay open this year's North Wales International Music Festival in its 50th year. Since it was founded in 1972 by composer William Mathias, the North Wales International Music Festival has been a cultural highlight for North Wales, and Gourlay brings a programme which pays tribute to its venerable history. It begins with Weber's overture to Oberon, from his opera on the titular king of the Elves, and the piece which opened the inaugural concert of the festival. Mathias's Celtic Dances follow, written in the same year he founded the Festival, and evoking the mythological past of Celtic Britain. To finish the first half is Gareth Glyn's Amaterasu, his first harp concerto. It was commissioned by the festival in 2015, and Hannah Stone will reprise her role as harp soloist, embodying the Shinto Sun Goddess of the title. The evening concludes with Vaughan Williams's Pastoral Symphony. Finished 100 years ago in 1922, and part of the celebrations of the composers 150th anniversary, this achingly beautiful symphony evokes the war-torn battlefields of France and the dead of the First World War. Recorded in St. Asaph Cathedral on the 17th of September and presented by Ian Skelly. 7.30pm Weber: Oberon (Overture) Mathias: Celtic Dances Glyn: Amaterasu 8.20pm Interval Music 8.40pm Vaughan Williams: Symphony No 3, ‘Pastoral’ Hannah Stone (harp) Ffion Edwards (soprano) BBC National Orchestra of Wales Andrew Gourlay (conductor)








Radio 3 in Concert - BBC NOW at the North Wales International Music Festival - BBC Sounds


The opening night of the 50th anniversary of the Festival from St Asaph Cathedral




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## prlj

Will hear this 26 times today...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mompou, Musica Callada. *


----------



## Enthusiast

A very fine Mahler 7, possibly the best I have ever heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: The Tempest Overture and Suites

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu





Sibelius: Tapiola, Op. 112
Sibelius: The Bard, Op. 64
Sibelius: The Tempest - Overture, Op. 109 No. 1
Sibelius: The Tempest - Suite No. 1, Op. 109 No. 2
Sibelius: The Tempest - Suite No. 2, Op. 109 No. 3


----------



## Montarsolo

Bruch with Mutter/Karajan was a great performance! Now listening to Tchaikovksy, pianoconcertos 1 & 3, Victoria Postnikova and her husband Gennadi Rozhdestvensky. CD


----------



## Monsalvat

On a bit of a George Szell bender right now. Only temporary, I'm sure, but I'm enjoying his way of music-making immensely.









Felix Mendelssohn: *Symphony No. 4* in A major, Op. 90, “Italian”
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1962)
Not a work I'm super familiar with but this recording made me perk up a little. Especially the outer movements.









Modest Mussorgsky: *Pictures at an Exhibition* (orch. Ravel)
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1963)









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 21* in C major, KV 467
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 24* in C minor, KV 491
Robert Casadesus, piano; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1961)
I've listened to a lot of Szell's recordings of Mozart piano concerti in the last 24 hours (more than just these two for sure). I'm kind of hooked. Rudolf Serkin also recorded a few with Szell. This recording says "Members of the Cleveland Orchestra"; most of Szell's other Mozart concerti are labeled as being with the "Columbia Symphony Orchestra" but as far as I can tell it's still the Cleveland Orchestra (and I believe that at least some of those Columbia Symphony recordings were made in Severance Hall). Certainly a different group than Bruno Walter's Columbia Symphony Orchestra. The cadenzas are amazing! Casadesus himself wrote the cadenza for No. 21 and he used Saint-Saëns’ cadenza for No. 24. Next up is another Classical master conducted by Szell:









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 7* in A major, Op. 92
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1959)

And if I have time:








Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1967)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Monsalvat said:


> On a bit of a George Szell bender right now.


I don't mind falling off that wagon.


----------



## Vasks

*Wilhelm F. Bach - Overture to "Dies ist der Tage" (Haenchen/Berlin)
Johann Graun - Viola da gamba Concerto in A minor (Ghielmi/Auvidis)
Franz Richter - Symphony #12 from "Grandes Symphonies" (Hakkinen/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Brahms: The Complete Duos / Rondo

Pieter Wispelwey (cello), Paolo Giacometti (piano)


----------



## Georgieva

Strauss
*DIE FRAU OHNE SCHATTEN*
Act II: Sieh, Amme, sieh through Würde ich lieber selber zu _Stein_!

Cast:
The Empress - Eleanor Steber
The Emperor - Set Svanholm
Barak - Otto Wiener
Barak's Wife - Christel Goltz
Falcon/Guardian - Ilona Steingruber
Conducted by Karl Böhm
*(Munich, June 4, 1953) *


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Enthusiast

Aah, that was nice.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various symphonies, concertos
etc. part one for this afternoon.

Symphony no.1 in F-minor op.10 (1923-25):
Symphony no.3 [_The First of May_] in E-flat, with finale for mixed choir
[Text: Semyon Kirsanov] op.20 (1929):









Symphony no.2 [_To October_] in B, with finale for mixed choir op.14
[Text: Aleksandr Bezymensky] (1927):









_Tahiti Trot_ for orchestra op.16, arr. of the song _Tea for Two_ by Vincent Youmans/
Irving Caesar and later used in the ballet _The Golden Age_ op.22 (1928):
Orchestral suite from the music for the ballet _The Bolt_ op.27a
(orig. 1930-31 - arr. 1932):








Piano Concerto no.1 in C-minor for piano, trumpet and string
orchestra op.35 (1933):


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

Usually I'm lucky with my purchases but this time after the sale was finalized I found it four times cheaper elsewhere.
Anyway, glad I have the set at home.

The first CD is with the interpreter Jennifer Bate, beloved by Messiaen.

CD 1


----------



## eljr

*Gombert: Motets Vol. 3*

Beauty Farm

*Release Date:* 1st Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* FB2231711
*Label:* Fra Bernardo
*Length:* 2 hours 3 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Czerny: Second Grand Concerto in E Flat major, Concertino, Rondino

Rosemary Tuck (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


*Richard Alan Bonynge AC, CBE (born 29 September 1930)*


----------



## Montarsolo

Rossini, string sonatas 1, 2 & 3. Such wonderful, beautiful music.


----------



## SanAntone

*CHOPIN | Ballady*
Nelson Goerner


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mompou, Variations on a Theme of Chopin*

I was first introduced to this piece a few days ago from the Current Listening section. I really like it.


----------



## Enthusiast

A recent post and response about Bartok's 2nd violin concerto reminded me that it is a work I have wanted to listen to for a few days. I feel it is a very difficult work to bring off convincingly and that many top violinists have come unstuck with it. It seems hard to get it to hold together. But when it works ... wow! For me it is one of the top greatest five violin concertos. These days there are a number of excellent recordings of the work but, still, one of the best IMO is Menuhin's with Dorati and the Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra. Menuhin recorded the work at least three times but this is the one to get. I have it in this excellent set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Symphonic Dances*


----------



## Knorf

*Felix Mendelssohn: *_Ein Sommernachtstraum, _Op. 61*; _Die erste Walpurgisnacht, _Op. 60**
*Pamela Coburn, Elizabeth von Magnus, Christoph Bantzer
**Birgit Remmert, Uwe Heilmann, Thomas Hampson, René Pape
Arnold Schoenberg Chor, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Nikolaus Harnoncourt

New acquisition.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Enthusiast

I started my musical day with the new recording of Kurtag's Kafka-Fragmente by Anna Prohaska and Isabelle Faust. My last piece today is the same piece but in the record of it that I have long enjoyed - that by Adrienne Csengery and András Keller. I am not yet able to compare the two performances, however. This one starts in a more spiky and disjointed way - I remember the Prohaska and Faust as being unusually "musical" in comparison - but "deepens" considerably as it progresses. I need to listen again to Prohaska and Faust!


----------



## Philidor

Here a double Mendelburger with pipes.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: Sonata D-minor op. 65 Nr. 6 ("Vater unser im Himmelreich")*

Kay Johannsen
Organ by Rensch in St. Adalbero, Würzburg, D (III/52)

Stephen Tharp
Organ by Casavant-Orgel in St. Clement, Chicago, USA (II/20)

















Johannsen is currently my clear favourite for the "Vater unser"-sonata ("Our Father"/"The Lord's Prayer").

However, Tharp dared to record these works with just 20 stops and the result his ... marvellous.


----------



## eljr

*Mozart: Violin Concertos, Vol. 2*

Francesca Dego (violin)
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Roger Norrington


> Listening to Francesca Dego, Roger Norrington and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra responding with microfine nuances of phrasing, articulation and dynamic to Mozart’s Salzburg style at its... — BBC Music Magazine, October 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 2nd Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* CHAN 20263
*Label:* Chandos
*Length:* 67 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
October 2022
Concerto Choice


----------



## sAmUiLc

I am not a big fan of Wand in Bruckner (or in anything, for that matter) - there are simply too many I'd rather listen to in Bruckner: Jochum, Celibidache, Furtwängler, Giulini, Sanderling, Asahina, Karajan, Kna.. but this one is justifiably legendary. Probably because it was performed in a huge cathedral with massive reverberation and he had to adjust to its acoustic, there is satisfying breadth in his conducting (lack of which is my usual criticism of his Bruckner).


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 55 in E-flat major "Schoolmaster", No. 56 in C major, and No. 57 in D major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer


----------



## eljr

*
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto, Bacchanale & Symphony No. 1*

Astrig Siranossian (cello), Philharmonie Südwestfalen, Nabil Shehata


> A fine, flowing account, recorded with just enough resiny grit and grain in the soloist’s sound...Siranossian plays with lyricism and passion, as well as with a rapt inward quality at the first... — BBC Music Magazine, December 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* ALPHA764
*Label:* Alpha
*Length:* 60 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
December 2021
Orchestral Choice


----------



## Philidor

It never sounded that modern and unique ...

*Benjamin Britten: String Quartet No. 2 C major op. 36*

Doric String Quartet


----------



## bharbeke

I sampled a little of the JS Bach/CPE Bach/Peter Seabourne Toccatas and Fantasies disc by Konstantin Lifschitz. I don't think Seabourne's choice to write companion pieces to the Bach toccatas was the wisest. Writing pieces designed to be played alongside works by one of the foremost classical composers in history would seem to be ego, folly, or extreme confidence in your ability. For my taste, the Seabourne pieces were not on that level. Lifschitz's performances of the Bach toccatas were just fine, so it might be worth checking out that portion. I have not heard a couple of these before, so I'm plugging some Bach gaps.


----------



## Montarsolo

Dvorak, Slavonic Dances op. 46 - Labéque. Thrift store cd.

I found out that Marielle is married to conductor Semyon Bychkov. Bychkov is a brother of conductor Yakov Kreizberg.


----------



## Merl

The 4th, 6th and 11th have all been added to my blogs as a consequence of hearing them in full.


----------



## Montarsolo

A few Schubert songs, Dieskau / Brendel.


----------



## Art Rock

*Various composers: Five Centuries of Church Music (Jacques van den Dool, Evert van de Veen, Noord-Veluws Kamerkoor et ak, Hovo)*

One of five thrift shop CD's I scored today for 2 euro total. The organ works (a.o. Scheidemann, Bach, Reger) and choral works (Handel, Mozart, Loewe et al) were all performed and recorded in the Saint Nicholas Church in the nearby Hanseatic city of Elburg (depicted on the cover). A lovely disc.


----------



## Art Rock

haydnguy said:


> I didn't know how to delete it. Hopefully a moderator will delete if for me.


I could, but then I'd also have to delete the replies it generated. Not worth the effort by now, I'd say.


----------



## SanAntone

*Lisa Batiashvili | Secret Love Letters*
 - works for violin by Franck, Szymanowski, Chausson, and Debussy










The album opens with César Franck’s well-loved Violin Sonata in A major: the work’s intimate dialogue between violin and piano reveals the many facets of love, ranging from tender charm to riveting passion. The duo does a fine job bringing these perspectives to light. The introductory moments of the Allegretto ben Moderato (track 1) already show plenty of nuance from Batiashvili: her vibrant tone quality and fluid phrasing vividly resemble a human voice. The first few notes are a beckoning whisper and a foreshadowing of what’s to come: the buildup of tension is well-timed when the bright E major arrives at 1’36”. Gigashvili’s performance, too, is solid: in addition to aligning seamlessly to the violin’s lines throughout, he adds depth to the big moments and responds sensitively to Franck’s harmonic color changes.  (Classic Review)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Colin Roche* - Roman au miroir
(Etudes pour voix parlées) 2018


----------



## Malx

A couple of old favourites of the piano repertoire.
*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 14 'Moonlight' & No 8 'Pathetique' - Maria-Joao Pires.








*


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rautavaara, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 3*


----------



## Montarsolo

Strauss, songs, Norman. CD


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 4 (original version 1874)
Philharmoniker Hamberg - Simone Young

SACD


----------



## sAmUiLc

Halina Czerny-Stefańska is an excellent Mozart pianist, but I still like her the best in Chopin.

The French Horn sounds so unique here, by the way.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

Bachtoven 1 said:


> *Audio gear by B&W, McIntosh*


same


----------



## senza sordino

Mendelssohn Elijah. Wow, this is an impressive work, long and weighty. Recorded in 1996. Spotify.









Mendelssohn String Symphonies 8, 9 and 10. I heard this last week and posted it here. I was so impressed I was compelled to listen to it again very soon after. Recorded in 1991.


----------



## SanAntone

*MIECZYSLAW WEINBERG | Symphony No. 7, Op. 81*
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen / Mirga Gražinyte-Tyla / Kirill Gernstein


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## prlj

Mahler Symphony No. 2 NYP/Bernstein

(A reset after a day of hearing Second Bassoon auditions...)


----------



## Knorf

*Samuel Barber: *Symphony No. 1, Op. 9; Piano Concerto, Op. 38, _Souvenirs_, Op. 28
John Browning
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin (Piano II in Op. 28)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Kirill Petrenko: Bayerisches Staatsorchester (2021)

Very good! A bit on the brisk side.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Disc 1


----------



## Rogerx

Svendsen: String Octet in A major, Op. 3,

Kenneth Sillito (violin)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields Chamber Ensemble

Nielsen: String Quintet in G major
Svendsen: Romance for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 26
Svendsen: Romanze in G Major, Op. 26
Svendsen: String Octet in A major, Op. 3


----------



## jambo

A fun disc 76 from the Szell box

*Bizet: *L'Arlésienne Suite Nos. 1 & 2
*Grieg: *Peer Gynt Suite No. 1, Op. 46
*Grieg: *Peer Gynt Suite No. 2, Op. 55

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1966


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 8 & 11

András Schiff (piano)

Camerata Academica des Mozarteums Salzburg, Sándor Végh


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Ravel* • Debussy* • Schoenberg*, Hollywood String Quartet*, Ann Mason Stockton*, Concert Arts Strings* Conducted By Felix Slatkin – Romantic Chamber Music


----------



## haydnguy

Handel
Recorder Sonatas
CD - 6 (And final) Handel Chamber Music (Complete)
Brilliant Classics Recording 1991

Philip Pickett, recorder
Rachael Beckett, recorder
Susan Sheppard, cello
Lucy Carolan, harpsichord


----------



## Art Rock

*Benjamin Britten: String Quartets 1-3 (Takács Quartet, Hyperion)*

Time for Britten's three quartets in my early morning string quartet routine, also because the second quartet is the choice of the week for the Weekly Quartet thread:









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


If I understood everything correctly, I am now to propose some quartet for listening and discussing ... ... given the information that the four latest (and excellent) choices came from 1798/1800 (Beethoven) or post WWII (Shosty, Cerha, Coates), I guess that I shouldn't be totally misguided to...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Gautier Capuçon (cello), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Renaud Capuçon (violin), Aki Saulière (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello) & Béatrice Muthelet (viola)

Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Ongoing Mozart pleasure of the exciting kind.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet D minor KV 421 ("Haydn Quartet No. 2")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is the best set to me. Every sonata is superb under this weirdo's hands.


----------



## Floeddie

Schubert: Unfinished & Great Symphonies

I think I prefer the Unfinished.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Ibert - Le chevalier errant
Milhaud - L’homme et son désir
Jarre - Concertino for percussion and strings
Messiaen - Chronochromie
Rosbaud/SWR SO
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey 









Schmidt - Notre Dame
Perick/Berlin RSO; King, Moll, Laubenthal, Jones
Thanks to Art Rock for the reminder









Brahms - Serenades (original version)
Linos Ensemble


----------



## Rogerx

Boito: Mefistofele

Nicolai Ghiaurov, Luciano Pavarotti, Mirella Freni , Montserrat Caballé etc


The London Opera Chorus

National Philharmonic Orchestra- Oliviero De Fabritiis


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *Cello sonata no.1 in F minor, op.5* (1892), as recorded in 2008 by Alban Gerhardt (cello); Markus Becker (piano).

_From Wikipedia:_ Reger studied at the Wiesbaden Conservatory from 1890 to 1893, composition with Hugo Riemann. Reger composed his first Cello Sonata in F minor in 1892. Riemann got Reger his first publishing contract, with the London house Augener & Co. for seven years. They published the cello sonata in September 1893. Reger dedicated the work to the cellist Oskar Brückner who performed it first, with the composer as the pianist, in Wiesbaden on 17 October 1893.


----------



## jambo

This has quickly become one of my favourite late Romantic pieces, and this is a great performance.

*R. Strauss: *Symphonia Domestica, Op. 53

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1964


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Modest Mussorgsky* (1839-1881): *Boris Godunov suite* (1872), as recorded in 1996 by The Cleveland Orchestra, conducted by Oliver Knussen.

From Wikipedia: The work was composed between 1868 and 1872 in Saint Petersburg, Russia. It is Mussorgsky's only completed opera and is considered his masterpiece. Its subjects are the Russian ruler Boris Godunov, who reigned as Tsar (1598 to 1605) during the Time of Troubles, and his nemesis, the False Dmitriy (reigned 1605 to 1606). [...] Among major operas, Boris Godunov shares with Giuseppe Verdi's Don Carlos (1867) the distinction of having an extremely complex creative history, as well as a great wealth of alternative material. The composer created two versions—the Original Version of 1869, which was rejected for production by the Imperial Theatres, and the Revised Version of 1872, which received its first performance in 1874 in Saint Petersburg.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Morten Lauridsen* (1943): *Lux Aeterna *(1997), as recorded in 2017 by the Chamber Choir of Europe & I Virtuosi Italiani, conducted by Nicol Matt.

From Wikipedia: Morten Johannes Lauridsen is an American composer. A National Medal of Arts recipient (2007), he was composer-in-residence of the Los Angeles Master Chorale from 1994 to 2001, and has been a professor of composition at the University of Southern California Thornton School of Music for more than 50 years.
His eight vocal cycles and two collections— including Lux Aeterna— his series of sacred a cappella motets (O magnum mysterium, Ave Maria, O Nata Lux, Ubi caritas et amor, and Ave Dulcissima Maria) and numerous instrumental works are featured regularly in concert by distinguished artists and ensembles throughout the world. O Magnum Mysterium, Dirait-on (from Les Chansons des Roses), O Nata Lux (from Lux Aeterna) and Sure On This Shining Night (from Nocturnes) have become the all-time best-selling choral octavos distributed by Theodore Presser, in business since 1783.


----------



## Art Rock

*Yann Tiersen: Piano Music based on 'Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amélie Poulain' and Goodbye Lenin (Jeroen van Veen, Brilliant Classics, 2 CD's)*

A thrift shop find of yesterday - 50 eurocents for the double CD. The booklet information is not 100% clear, but it looks like van Veen transcribed the main melodies from these two movies for piano solo, often in a minimalist style. Anyway, it is a very pleasant listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9/No.11/No13


Roy Goodman
Hanover Band


----------



## Georgieva

*Richard Strauss:* Ein Heldenleben

_Everest..._


----------



## jim prideaux

Having completed my collection of the Chandos Hickox Rubbra cycle ( relatively cheaply, second hand) I have found myself listening to the man's symphonies rather frequently lately. Then taken some time to look at hist story and discovered he had been the guest on Desert Island discs in May 1981......

His favourite work?

Schubert's 9th.

So today I will e listening to the 'Great'.....

but just not sure yet which recording....


----------



## HerbertNorman

Benjamin Britten - 2nd and 3d String Quartet - Takács Quartet - Hyperion - 

Weekly Quartet is the 2nd and this is the best interpretation in my honest opinion ...


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, violinconcerto 2, Mutter. A wild, romantic interpretation.


----------



## Rogerx

Stanford: Piano Trio No. 2 & Piano Quartet No. 1

with David Adams (viola)

Gould Piano Trio


----------



## MartinDB

Sviatoslav Richter's late Beethoven piano sonatas, from this wonderful Leipzig recital. Plus some late Brahms.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various symphonies, concertos etc.
part two for late morning and afternoon.

_Suite for Jazz Orchestra no.1_ op.38a (1934):









_Five Fragments_ for small orchestra op.42 (1935):









Symphony no.4 in C-minor for orchestra op.43 (1935-36,
but withheld and not performed until 1961):

*** this is the only image of the album I could find. If anyone can find a more presentable
version then I'd appreciate it if they could post it so I can use it next time. Thanks.









Symphony no.5 in D minor for orchestra op.47 (1937):









_Suite on Finnish Themes_ for soprano, tenor and chamber orchestra
and piano WoO [Texts: Finnish folk sources] (1939):


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

CD 1


----------



## Montarsolo

Schubert songs, Dieskau / Brendel


----------



## Georgieva

Honestly, I am not a big fan of Vladimir Jurowski, bit this is a really good job

*Mahler Symphony No 8
LPO*


----------



## Baxi

(SACD)

*Arnold Schoenberg
Die Jakobsleiter • Friede auf Erden
Dietrich Henschel, Bariton
Rundfunkchor Berlin
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Kent Nagano
(Berlin, Studio 1 N.L.G. GmbH, 4/2003)*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Maurice Ravel* (1875-1937): *Gaspard de la nuit, M.55* (1908), as recorded in 1967 by Samson François.

From Wikipedia: Gaspard de la nuit is a suite of piano pieces by Maurice Ravel, written in 1908. It has three movements, each based on a poem or fantaisie from the collection Gaspard de la Nuit – Fantaisies à la manière de Rembrandt et de Callot completed in 1836 by Aloysius Bertrand. The work was premiered in Paris, on January 9, 1909, by Ricardo Viñes. The piece is famous for its difficulty, partly because Ravel intended the Scarbo movement to be more difficult than Balakirev's Islamey. Because of its technical challenges and profound musical structure, Scarbo is considered one of the most difficult solo piano pieces in the standard repertoire.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Mélodies Sans Paroles, etc.

Bart Schneemann (oboe) & Paolo Giacometti (piano)

Saint-Saëns: Aimons-nous
Saint-Saëns: Extase (Hugo)
Saint-Saëns: L'Enlèvement (V. Hugo)
Saint-Saëns: La cloche
Saint-Saëns: Mélodies Sans Paroles
Saint-Saëns: Oboe Sonata in D major Op. 166
Saint-Saëns: Tristesse (Lemaire)


----------



## OCEANE

Montarsolo said:


> Rossini, string sonatas 1, 2 & 3. Such wonderful, beautiful music.
> 
> View attachment 175592


Thanks for sharing.
I bought this 2-CD set many years ago and used to listen to the beautiful string music frequently.
DECCA's recording quality is top class as well.


----------



## OCEANE

Montarsolo said:


> Rossini, string sonatas 1, 2 & 3. Such wonderful, beautiful music.
> 
> View attachment 175592











Inspired by Montarsolo, I listened to this CD set - Rossini String Sonata 5 & 6


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*William Alwyn* (1905-1985): *Twelve preludes for piano* (1958), as recorded in 1984 by John Ogdon, piano.

John Ogdon, the 'gentle giant', remains one of my favorite pianists. When he starts to play, time seems to halt.


----------



## Montarsolo

OCEANE said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> I bought this 2-CD set many years ago and used to listen to the beautiful string music frequently.
> DECCA's recording quality is top class as well.


I recently purchased this double CD at a thrift store. I already knew the music from the performance by I Musici. String sontata 4 is so beautiful it would almost make you cry. They are not profound compositions but they are of incredible beauty. Rossini was 12 years old when he composed it. I can't comprehend that.


----------



## Rogerx

Heimat

Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)

Bishop, H R: Home, Sweet Home
Brahms: Mein Mädel hat einen Rosenmund (No. 25 from Deutsche Volkslieder, WoO 33)
Brahms: Mondnacht, WoO 21
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Britten: Greensleeves
Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48 No. 6 'Ein Traum'
Grieg: Til Norge (To Norway), Op. 58 No. 2
Ireland: If there were Dreams to Sell
Poulenc: Hyde Park
Reger: Des Kindes Gebet, Op. 76 No. 22
Schubert: Das Heimweh, D456 (Winkler)
Schubert: Der Einsame, D800
Schubert: Der Wanderer an den Mond D870 (Seidl)
Schubert: Der Wanderer, D489
Schubert: Drang in die Ferne, D770
Schubert: Nachtstück, D672 (Mayrhofer)
Schubert: Seligkeit D433 (Holty)
Strauss, A: Ich weiß bestimmt, ich werd Dich wiedersehn
Strauss, R: Allerseelen, Op. 10 No. 8
Vaughan Williams: Silent Noon
Warlock: My Own Country
Warlock: The Bachelor
Wolf, H: Er ist's (No. 6 from Mörike-Lieder)
Wolf, H: Verschwiegene Liebe (No. 3 from Eichendorff-Lieder)


----------



## Georgieva

*Schnittke Choir Concerto*

Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir / Kaspars Putniņš


----------



## Monsalvat

Richard Strauss: *Metamorphosen*
James Levine: Berliner Philharmoniker (1991)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1957)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Simon Rattle: Berliner Philharmoniker (2008)


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht 
Schubert: String Quintet in C major


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 7_
*Les Dissonances / David Grimal • 2010 Live* • Dissonances Records

After being impressed by Grimal's Beethoven #7 released by Aparté, I bought his near-cycle from Les Dissonances' own label. This set includes #2,3,4,5,7,8, plus the VC, Schubert Unfinished and a couple of Mozart works. 

I am a bit surprised to find out that the two #7s are the same recording. Never mind, listening to it again in this pressing it still sounds relaxed and joyous with good momentum, although the power level is inevitably lower when compared to the most existing renditions. I am also a bit surprised to find out that that it is the slowest among my recent favourites from Currentzis, Haselböck, Adès, A.Fischer, Chailly, Krivine and Savall. Still, it is by no means slow. Quite agile in fact.


----------



## Montarsolo

The second half of the cd. Slavonic dances Opus 72, sisters Labeque


----------



## Bourdon

Liszt


----------



## Vasks

*Hans Hassler - Three Motets (Cordes/cpo)
Heinrich Biber - Sonatas # 4 & 5 from "Rosary Sonatas" (Lautenbacher/Vox)
Johann Froberger - Suite #3 from "Stasbourg Manuscript" (Remy/cpo)
Dietrich Buxtehude - Sonata in B-flat, Op. 1, No. 4 (Coin/Naive)
Paul Peuerl - Suite #1 from "Newe Padouan" (Duftschmid/cpo)*


----------



## sbmonty

Britten: String Quartet No. 2 In C, Op. 36
Maggini Quartet

This week's string quartet thread selection. Really enjoying this recording. The Takács Quartet are up next!


----------



## HerbertNorman

W.A. Mozart - Piano Concertos 18 , 17 , 20 and 9 - Leif Ove Andsnes & Norwegian Chamber Orchestra - Warner Classics


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Sacred Choral Music

NDR Chor, Philipp Ahmann

Tchaikovsky: Angel vopiyashe 'The Angel Cried Out'
Tchaikovsky: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom, Op. 41
Tchaikovsky: Nine Sacred Choruses (1884/5


----------



## OCEANE

Revisited this nice performance


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 94 & 101 and Brahms: 'Haydn' Variations

Wiener Philharmoniker, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Monteux


----------



## Montarsolo

Sibelius, Davis. Finlandia, Valse triste, The swan of Tuonela


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the better Oedipus Rex recordings.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Szymanowski 1









My favorite version of the concerto.. with Wit


----------



## Bourdon

Villa-Lobos

CD 1

Introduction to the Choros


----------



## Montarsolo

A number of tracks from Midori's CD Encore. Youth sentiment because I borrowed this CD from my violin teacher about 20 years ago. I recently came across the CD in a thrift store. Very well played by the way with a nice tone.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Brahms: The Complete Duos - Coda

Pieter Wispelwey (cello), Paolo Giacometti (piano)


Brahms: Sonatensatz (Scherzo from the F.A.E. sonata), WoO 2
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G major, Op. 78
Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 3 in D minor, Op. 108
Schubert: Sonata (Sonatina) for violin & piano in D major, D384 (Op. posth. 137 No. 1)
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821


----------



## sAmUiLc

Berlioz: La Marseillaise
Lalo: Scherzo









two rousing French pieces I made copy on CD-R from my LP collection


----------



## sAmUiLc

Handel: Harp Concerto in B flat, Op. 4/6, HWV 294
Nicanor Zabaleta / RIAS SO / Ferenc Fricsay
on CD-R


----------



## Floeddie

Aaron Copland: Appalachian Spring Suite


----------



## sAmUiLc

Frida Leider - Her Rarest Recordings 1921-1926 by Frida Leider on Amazon Music - Amazon.com

From Wesendonck Lieder, "Stehe still!" is missing.


----------



## Enthusiast

This one includes _Stele per Diotima_, the lovely _Aria da Hyperion_, _Composizione in tre tempi_, _Dimensioni III _and the _Flute Concerto_.


----------



## Art Rock

*Camille Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1
Edouard Lalo: Cello Concerto in D Minor
Frits Kreisler: Encroes and Transcriptions
(Orchestre National de France, Lorin Maazel, Yo-Yo Ma, Patricia Zander, Sony)*

Another thrift shop find of yesterday - 50 eurocents. I already had the two concertos in other versions, but it is always interesting to hear an alternative. And some of the Kreisler works were new to me


----------



## Merl

Decent recording but didn't make my blog shortlist, unlike the Harp.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jan Dismas Zelenka* (1679-1745): *Missa Divi Xaverii, ZWV.12* (1729), as recorded in 2015 by Collegium Vocale 1704 & Collegium 1704, conducted by Václav Luks. With Hana Blažiková (soprano), Lucille Richardot (contralto), Václav Čížek (tenor), Stephan MacLeod (bass), Kamila Mazalová (contralto).

A very fine recording imho. And it's obvious that Zelenka is no slouch among composers. _Wikipedia notes_: "Zelenka's pieces are characterized by a very daring compositional structure with a highly spirited harmonic invention and complex counterpoint. His works are often virtuosic and difficult to perform, but always fresh and surprising, with sudden turns of harmony. In particular, his writing for bass instruments is far more demanding than that of other composers of his era."
When hearing this mass, I can second that summary. In my list of favorite composers, he has even entered my top-40 now.


----------



## Enthusiast

Berwald's 1st symphony, a fairly light weight and gentle piece that is nevertheless titled 'Sinfonie Serieuse'.


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen


_*Biography*_

Press and public alike proclaim American organist Jon Gillock for his sensitive and moving performances. Known for his ability to express and interpret the mystical and sublime, the deep and profound, to communicate with and move his audiences, he is especially fond of performing the "French spiritual repertoire". This includes the music of such composers as César Franck, Maurice Duruflé, Louis Vierne, Nicolas de Grigny, François Couperin, Charles Tournemire, and, of course, Olivier Messiaen and Johann Sebastian Bach.

Study with Olivier Messiaen in Paris at the Conservatoire Nationale Superieur de la Musique 

My first acquaintance with this musician is immediately a very positive one. The Jennifer Bate recording (yesterday)was very fine although her earlier recordings in the church of Beauvais had a more lyrical character. This one is more cerebral and contemplative in nature. 

The Villa-Lobos recording is a real treasure in all it's kaleidoscopic spendor.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Philidor

Yesterday, we celebrated Michaelmas, you know, the Feast of Saint Michael and All Angels. Bach composed some cantatas for that day:

*Johann Sebastian Bach

"Herr Gott, dich loben alle wir" BWV 130
"Es erhub sich ein Streit" BWV 19*

Monika Mauch, David DQ Lee, Jan Kobow, Stephen McLeod
Montréal Baroque
Eric Milnes










The soloists do not perfectly join to some ensemble sound, to my mind. Kuijken had better luck.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Having completed my collection of the Chandos Hickox Rubbra cycle ( relatively cheaply, second hand) I have found myself listening to the man's symphonies rather frequently lately. Then taken some time to look at hist story and discovered he had been the guest on Desert Island discs in May 1981......
> 
> His favourite work?
> 
> Schubert's 9th.
> 
> So today I will e listening to the 'Great'.....
> 
> but just not sure yet which recording....


Chose Szell in Cleveland......includes the 8th as well.

Will also be listening to one of my long term Mozart PC favourite recordings that I did originally have on vinyl years ago.

19 and 24 performed by Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia.


----------



## Montarsolo

Bruckner 4, Celibidache


----------



## 13hm13

Ferling, Tulindberg, Lithander – The Classical Age in Finland: Violin Concertos by Ferling and Tulindberg, Arias by Lithander


----------



## 13hm13

Schumann – Davidsbündlertänze, Concert sans orchestre – Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Chilham

Bartók: Piano Concerto No. 2 & 3
Gianandrea Noseda, BBC Philharmonic, Jean-Efflam Bavouzet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mompou, Ballets*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various symphonies, concertos etc. 
part three for the rest of today.

Symphony no.6 in B-minor for orchestra op.54 (1939):









Symphony no.7 in C for orchestra op.60 (by 1941):

Some sources have suggested this recording was
conducted by Kirill Kondrashin rather than Ivanov.









Symphony no.8 in C-minor for orchestra op.65 (1943):


----------



## sAmUiLc

Remy Ballot learned his trade under Celibidache. His approach to Bruckner is expansive accordingly. It's just that this 8th doesn't have the master's organic touch.

He is apparently recording the whole cycle. I've heard so far 3, 8, 9, 6 in that order. His first recording in the series is the 3rd. I regard it as a landmark recording in Bruckner symphonies. What a start!! After that it seems he is tailing off, though. The 6th is the least successful of the four. I think there are 4, 5, 7 recorded afterwards which I am yet to check out.

Almost complete. I believe it will be a valuable cycle (recorded in St. Florian in awesome sound).


----------



## Merl

Happy Birthday Malx. I believe you went to the premiere of this one....


----------



## Montarsolo

Vivaldi, concertos with organ. Andre Isoir. Vinyl record.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *String Sextet No. 1* in B flat major, Op. 18
*String Sextet No. 2* in G major, Op. 36
Norbert Brainin, violin; Siegmund Nissel, violin; Peter Schidlof, viola; Cecil Aronowitz, viola; Martin Lovett, cello; William Pleeth, cello (1966, 1968)

Amadeus Quartet plus Aronowitz and Pleeth. Recorded in great sound and I love the performance. Brahms' chamber music in general is fantastic.









Max Reger: *String Quartet* in E flat major, Op. 109
Melos Quartett (1989)
Wilhelm Melcher, violin; Gerhard Voss, violin; Hermann Voss, viola; Peter Buck, cello

Trying something other than the Drolc Quartett in Max Reger's string quartets for the first time.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Pretty famous Norwegian composer that I don't think I've heard before. I know his son from student-days


----------



## Kiki

*Krzysztof Penderecki*
_Symphony No. 6 "Chinese Poems"_
*Stephan Genz / Polish Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Sopot / Wojciech Rajski* • 2019 • CD Accord

Amazing soundscape! Very imaginative!


----------



## Philidor

Now some french flavour.

*Paul Dukas

The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Symphony in C*

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra
Jesús López-Cobos


----------



## starthrower




----------



## littlejohnuk1

Dave Hurwitz introduced me to this:


----------



## 13hm13

Jean-Jules Roger-Ducasse - Orchestral Works


----------



## littlejohnuk1

starthrower said:


>


Have you heard the Naxos discs of his Violin Concertos cond by Theodore Kuchar?


----------



## starthrower

littlejohnuk1 said:


> Have you heard the Naxos discs of his Violin Concertos cond by Theodore Kuchar?


No yet. I'm just getting around to Piston's music after 40 years of listening to classical music. I bought the symphony disc, and another orchestral CD featuring The Incredible Flutist, and four other pieces.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The Best of French Ballet - Delibes


The Best of French Ballet - Delibes. Naxos: 8550080. Buy CD or download online. Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ondrej Lenard



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's David Russell !!! 💚


----------



## Floeddie

PUBLIQuartet: Self-Titled (2015) (Various Composers)

Founded in 2010, PUBLIQuartet presents creative, interactive programming, that brings a fresh perspective to the Classical music scene. PUBLIQuartet's indefinably broad repertoire offers innovative programs spanning music from the Classical repertoire to contemporary works, original compositions, and open-form improvisations that expand the role and techniques for the traditional string quartet.

I had the good fortune of seeing and hearing them in action at the MIM in Scottsdale a week ago, and they were very well received by the audience. They are worth the time to witness and enjoy if they are in your area. I'm fairly certain that the show will be unusual, but that it will delight one and all. CD Score: 3.75 of 5.0 scaled 0.00-5.00


----------



## starthrower

I'm glad to have a copy of this CD to enjoy these five diverse works. Psalm and Prayer of David is Piston's only sacred work. Concerto for String Quartet, Winds & Percussion is his final work composed in hospital during his final year in 1976.


----------



## Barbebleu

Britten’s Violin Concerto - Vilde Frang. Superb rendition of this exceptional piece.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rudolf Mengelberg, Magnificat*

This is the first time I've gotten all the way through this one. It's taken three tries. I guess I'm making progress.


----------



## Bkeske

in the mood for Brahms this evening. Usually listen to the Szell/Cleveland collection, but, picked this set instead.

von Karajan conducts Brahms - The Four Symphonies. Deutsche Grammophon 4LP box reissue, 1974, originally 1964. German release


----------



## Manxfeeder

CPE Bach, Magnificat

Venceslava Hruba-Freiburger with the Philipp Emanuel Bach Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## starthrower

I haven't listened to M4 in a couple of years and I've never listened to the Boulez. But I just got the CD to complete the cycle I've been collecting for several years.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Benjamin Britten: *String Quartet No. 2 in C major, Op. 36
Castalian Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Marvelous Dvořák.. and here I like Tchaikovsky even more.


----------



## Bkeske

Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen - The Concertos Of Carl Nielsen

Clarinet Concerto, Op. 57
Flute Concerto
Violin Concerto, Op. 33
Symphonic Rhapsody
 Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. Seraphim 2LP box 1975


----------



## Rogerx

Dukas: The Sorcerer's Apprentice, Symphony in C Major & La Péri

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, Jesús López Cobos


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

*Britten, Prokofiev, & Shostakovich: The Cello Sonatas
*

Prokofiev: Cello Sonata in C major, op. 119
Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Violin Concertos

Gérard Jarry (violin)

Orchestre de Chambre Jean-Francois Paillard, Jean-Francois Paillard


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven Overtures
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch
RCA Victor Red Seal – LM-2015, Vinyl, LP, US, 1956.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2/Chopin: Krakowiak - Concert Rondo in F, Op. 14

Bella Davidovich (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, Neville Marriner


----------



## Art Rock

*Toru Takemitsu: A Way A Lone
Samuel Barber: String Quartet op.11
Benjamin Britten: String Quartet No. 2
(Tokyo String Quartet, RCA)*

Early morning string quartets time. Takemitsu and Barber are old favourites that are always a joy to hear again, and although I played the Britten yesterday in the Takacs Quartet version, it is interesting to hear a different interpretation of the quartet of the week. I have a slight preference for the Takacs, but the Tokyo is good as well imo.


----------



## tortkis

Alexander Scriabin: Symphony No. 3, OP. 43 - SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, Michael Gielen (hänssler classic)


----------



## sAmUiLc

I think it is an equally valid account as the legendary EMI set, just different. I can enjoy this one as much as that one.


----------



## Malx

*Britten, String Quartet No 2 - Emerson String Quartet.








*


----------



## Rogerx

Coleridge-Taylor

Elena Urioste (violin), Chineke! Orchestra

Coleridge-Taylor, A: Sussex Landscape, Op. 27
Coleridge-Taylor: African Suite, Op. 35
Coleridge-Taylor: Ballade in A minor, Op.33
Coleridge-Taylor: Nonet in F minor, Op. 2
Coleridge-Taylor: Othello Suite
Coleridge-Taylor: Petite Suite de Concert Op. 77
Coleridge-Taylor: Romance in G Op. 39 (1899)
Coleridge-Taylor: Violin Concerto in G minor Op. 80


----------



## Ulalume!Ulalume!

In recent times the words Frieder Bernius & Kammerchor Stuttgart on an album cover have become for me a guaranteed sign of quality.


----------



## Philidor

Next cantata for Michaelmas.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Man singet mit Freuden vom Sieg" BWV 149*

Hana Blazikova, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Honegger - Symphony 3
Mihalovici - Symphony 2, Toccata for Piano and Orchestra
Rosbaud/SWR SO
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey 









Saint Saens - Symphony 3
Widor - Symphony 6
de Waart/San Francisco; Guillou, organ


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Piano Quintet, The Last Spring (Boris Tchaikovsky, Prokofiev Quartet, Natalia Burnasheva, Sergey Bubnov, Alexander Ivanov, Regis Forum)*

The at times energetic, at times pensive Quintet for Piano, Two Violins, Viola and Cello (1962) is probably his best piece of chamber music, and it gets an authentic performance here with the composer on piano. The Last Spring is a vocal cycle for mezzo, flute, clarinet and piano (1980). The unusual instrumentation works pretty well, the singing is fine, and this is a pretty interesting work. If I could keep only one BT CD, this would be my choice.


----------



## Philidor

This is only a fragment, and it is not clear whether it was dedicated to Michaelmas, however, it is likely.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Nun ist das Heil und die Kraft BWV 50*

Gächinger Kantorei
Bach-Ensemble
Helmuth Rilling










Rilling is not among my favourites for Bach's vocal works, but he delivered the singleton cantata movement BWV 50 in a great way imho.


----------



## Georgieva

Giorgi Gigashvili 
What a nice surprise!


----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrinth"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD1 - Music from 13th Century Spain of the
Codex Las Huelgas

Huelgas Ensemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Georgieva

October. 2022


----------



## Chilham

My Saturday symphony:









Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 "Song of the Night"
Valery Gergiev, London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Toby Spence

And whilst we're giving Karol a spin:

Szymanowski: Symphony No. 4 "Symphonie Concertante"
Valery Gergiev, London Symphony Orchestra, Denis Matsuev









Szymanowski: Violin Concerto No. 1
Vasily Petrenko, Oslo-Filharmonien, Baiba Skride


----------



## Montarsolo

Bruckner 4, RCO, Haitink.


----------



## Rogerx

Karol Szymanowski: Piano Works

Krystian Zimerman (piano)


Szymanowski: Masques (3), Op. 34
Szymanowski: Mazurkas (20), Op. 50
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 1
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 2
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 3
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 4
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 5
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 6
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 7
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 8
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 9
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 10
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 11
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 12
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 13
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 14
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 15
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 16
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 17
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 18
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 19
Szymanowski: Mazurka, Op. 50 No. 20
Szymanowski: Preludes (9), Op. 1
Szymanowski: Variations on a Polish Theme Op. 10


----------



## Merl

Still a fine disc, especially in the op13.


----------



## Flamme

Radio 3 in Concert - Schumann's 'Spring' Symphony - BBC Sounds


Matthias Pintscher conducts the BBC SSO in Schumann's Symphony No 1.




www.bbc.co.uk




Matthias Pintscher conducts the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra in Robert Schumann's Symphony No 1, and they are joined by Cristina Gómez Godoy to perform Richard Strauss's Oboe Concerto. Live from City Halls, Glasgow Presented by Stephen Broad Zemlinsky: Sinfonietta Strauss: Oboe Concerto 8.20 Interval Music (from recent recordings) Johanna Muller-Hermann: String Quartet in E flat major, Movements 3 and 4 (performed by the Artis Quartet) Clara Schumann: Romance in G minor, Op 11 No 2 (performed by Isata Kanneh-Mason) 8.40 Part Two Robert Schumann: Symphony No 1 (Spring) Cristina Gómez Godoy (oboe) Matthias Pintscher (conductor) BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various symphonies, concertos etc.
part four for late morning and early afternoon.​Mravinsky's 1976 live 10th is allegedly in stereo - if it is, then it certainly does a good job
masquerading as a mono recording. Fine performance but hampered by ropey engineering and those quintessentially raspy Soviet coughing spasms.

Symphony no.9 in E-flat for orchestra op.70 (1945):









Violin Concerto no.1 in A-minor op.77 *** (orig. 1947-48,
but withheld and not performed until 1955):

*** was originally designated as op.99









_Song of the Forests_ - oratorio for tenor, bass, mixed choir, boys'
choir and orchestra op.81 [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (1949):
_The Sun Shines on Our Motherland_ - cantata for mixed choir, boys'
choir and orchestra op.90 [Text: Yevgeny Dolmatovsky] (1952):









Symphony no.10 in E-minor for orchestra op.93 (1953):


----------



## Chilham

Bloch: Rhapsodie Hébraïque "Schelomo"
Benjamin Wallfisch, The BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Raphael Wallfisch









Bloch: Piano Quintet No. 1
Goldner String Quartet, Piers Lane


----------



## Musicaterina

Christoph Ernst Friedrich Weyse: Symphony No.7 in E-flat major, DF 123 (1799)

played by Det Kongelige Kapel conducted by Michael Schønwandt 

Christoph Ernst Friedrich Weyse (5 March 1774 -- 8 October 1842) was a Danish composer during the Danish Golden Age - and a contemporary of Beethoven!


----------



## Rogerx

Visions of Prokofiev

Lisa Batiashvili (violin)

Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


Prokofiev: Cinderella, Op. 87
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet: Dance of the Knights
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges: Suite Op. 33a: March
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 63


----------



## Bourdon

Thomas Tallis


----------



## Musicaterina

Christoph Ernst Friedrich Weyse: Symphony No.5 in E-flat major, DF 121 (1796)

played by Det Kongelige Kapel conducted by Michael Schønwandt


----------



## Musicaterina

Christoph Ernst Friedrich Weyse: Piano Sonata No. 8 in G minor

played by Thomas Trondhjem (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Don Quixote, Op. 35

Ulrich Koch (viola) & Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Dmitriyevich

British Tuba Concertos


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76*
_
Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
Ivan Anguélov








_


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 70*
_
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi_


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3, Romance, U lyudey-to v domu

Larissa Dyadkova (mezzo-soprano), Tord Wallstrom (baritone)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky


----------



## Bourdon

Bach
Suite No.4

To cheer me up a bit.....


----------



## Georgieva

haziz said:


> *Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76*
> 
> _Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Ivan Anguélov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Yes! Thank you very much for sharing this record with us. Maestro Ivan Anguélov is one of the best Bulgarian conductors.


----------



## haziz

*Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 49*

_Alexander Rudin (cello)
Moscow Symphony Orchestra
Igor Golovschin_
Recorded: January 1996
Recording Venue: Mosfilm Studio, Moscow


----------



## SanAntone

*Joonas Kokkonen | String Quartets 1-3*
The Sibelius Academy String Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

Gabrieli & Vejvanovský

This recording....how young I was then


----------



## haziz

*Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 49*
_
Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Rogerx

American Classics - Ned Rorem

Rorem: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 & *3*


Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, José Serebrier


For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26*

_Kyung Wha Chung (violin)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Rudolf Kempe_
Recorded: 1972-05-20
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## haziz

*Rorem: Symphony No. 3*

_Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
José Serebrier_
Recorded: 8-9 January 2003
Recording Venue: The Lighthouse, Poole, Dorset, UK

SS 01.10.22 - Rorem # 3
Continuing the Saturday Symphony tradition. This is my first time listening to this symphony and probably the second or third time listening to any music by Ned Rorem. Ned Rorem, still alive at age 98 (99 later this month), cheers!


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Grieg*, Edvard (1843-1907)
*Holberg Suite*, Op. 40
*Ensemble Esperanza*

I really like this. The Nordic Suites CD by Ensemble Esperanza. It's well performed and recorded and the picture on the front with all the young musicians, mostly females, adds to the enjoyment for me.


----------



## Vasks

*Michael Haydn - Overture to "Andromeda e Perseo" (Goritzki/cpo)
Franz J. Haydn - Piano Trio #23 in D minor (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Joseph Quantz - Flute Concerto in G minor (Galway/RCA)
W. A. Mozart - Symphony "#45" in D, K.73n (Mackerras/Telarc)*


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - The Symphonies

Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


Weber: Andante & Rondo Ungarese, Op. 35
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F major, Op. 75
Weber: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 19, J50
Weber: Symphony No. 2 in C major, J51


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Piano Sonata No. 1*

Maria Lettberg, piano


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various symphonies, concertos etc.
part five for late afternoon and early evening.

Piano Concerto no.2 in F op.102 (1957):









Symphony no.11 [_The Year 1905_] in G-minor for orchestra op.103 (1957):









_Suite for Variety Orchestra_, arr. from earlier film and ballet music WoO - previously
misattributed as _Suite for Jazz Orchestra no.2_ (prob. arr. late 1950s):









Cello Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.107 (1959):









String Quartet no.8 in C-minor op.110, arr. for chamber orchestra
by Rudolf Barshai op.110a (orig. and arr. 1960):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schulhoff, Die Mondsuchtige*

Lothar Zagrosek with the Gewandhausorchecter Leipzig


----------



## Bourdon

Villa-Lobos

CD 2

Choros Nos 1,4,6,8 & 9

Yesterday really enjoyed the first CD, this music is great entertaining, warmly recommended.

Is it just me thinking about Stravinsky all the time?


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quartets Nos. 13 'Rosamunde' & 14 'Death and the Maiden'

Quatuor Hermès


----------



## SanAntone

*Bach | Sonata for violin and harpsichord no. 1 in B minor BWV 1014*
Netherlands Bach Society






This _Sonata for violin and harpsichord no. 1 in B minor_, performed here by *Bojan Čičić* and *Steven Devine* for All of Bach, is the first in a set of six that Bach probably wrote during his years in Köthen. The slow opening section immediately shows Bach’s ambitions for the whole set. He reveals himself at his most expressive, and there is also room for virtuosity and complexity. For instance, after the melancholic introduction by the harpsichord, the violin enters in a lament with a long motionless note and proceeds to descend in a resigned garland of notes. A little later, the violin even becomes two-part, creating a five-part interaction between the two instruments. It is precisely this combination of expressiveness, virtuosity and compositional mastery that explains why these sonatas have not fallen into oblivion.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'*
_
Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1964-09
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Sir Edward Elgar*

Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85

*Jacqueline du Pre, cello*

Sea Pictures, Op. 37

*Dame Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano

London Symphony Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli*

A wonderful way to begin a Saturday morning.


----------



## Georgieva

*Beethoven: Triple Concerto, Op. 56 and Trio, Op. 36*
Freiburger Barockorchester, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Alexander Melnikov, Pablo Heras-Casado and Isabelle Faust


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have been scrolling here and there and to my surprise I'm not listening to anything...


----------



## Monsalvat

Richard Wagner: _Siegfried_
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (Dec. 1968 and Feb. 1969)
Jess Thomas, Gerhard Stolze, Thomas Stewart, Zoltán Kelemen, Karl Ridderbusch, Oralia Dominguez, Helga Dernesch, Catherine Gayer


----------



## Philidor

Another music for autumn.

*Franz Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 C major*

Wiener Philharmoniker
Zubin Mehta


----------



## starthrower

Nos.1 & 2


----------



## Bkeske

Watching the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall. Today‘s more classical centric program:


----------



## sAmUiLc

Philip Jones Brass Ensemble - Brass Splendour


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1984 CD release of "Brass Splendour" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Philidor

Now some major variation work by Reger.

*Max Reger: Introduktion, Passacaglia und Fuge B minor op. 96*
for two pianos

Evelinde Trenkner, Sontraud Speidel, piano


----------



## Philidor

Next variation.

*Bach-Busoni: Ciacona D minor*

Jorge Bolet
live at Carnegie Hall 1974


----------



## Chilham

Kodály: Háry János Suite
Iván Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra









Kodály: Sonata for Cello
Tatjana Vassilieva









Kodály: Dances for Galánta
JoAnn Falletta, Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra

Kodály: Variations on a Hungarian Folksong "The Peacock"
JoAnn Falletta, Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Bkeske

OK, taking a deep breath, Been thinking of spinning this opera complete for a while now. Today is the day.

Karl Böhm conducts Wagner - Tristan Und Isolde. 
Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele featuring Birgit Nilsson, Wolfgang Windgassen, Christa Ludwig, Martti Talvela, and Eberhard Wächter.
Deutsche Grammophon 5LP box 1966
German release


----------



## Merl

This really is such a nice disc of shorter SQs / quartettsatz. Don't be put off by the fact it's Naxos or you've not heard of the ensemble. The Arabella Quartet play really impressively. Quite a few of these performances have made their way into my blogs for a reason. 👍


----------



## Knorf

*Josquin des Prez: *_Missa Pange lingua_
The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips


----------



## JohnD

13hm13 said:


> Ravel* • Debussy* • Schoenberg*, Hollywood String Quartet*, Ann Mason Stockton*, Concert Arts Strings* Conducted By Felix Slatkin – Romantic Chamber Music


I usually don't associate Schoenberg with romantic music.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Study Symphony ( aka symphony nr. 00)
Philharmoniker Hamburg - Simone Young

SACD


----------



## Malx

I've been sidetracked into listening to a fair bit of vocal music recently tonight this disc was pulled from the shelves.
*Berlioz, Messe solennelle - Donna Brown (soprano), Jean-Luc Viala (tenor), Gilles Cachemaille (bass-baritone), Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir, John Eliot Gardiner.*

Still can't figure out why the 20 year old Berlioz didn't think this piece worthy.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Montarsolo

Bruckner 3 1877 version, Sinopoli. Cd, first track.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Sonata in C major, Hob. XVI:15*

Rudolph Buchbinder


----------



## Art Rock

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Saint Matthew's Passion (Baroque Orchestra, Holland Boys Choir and soloists, Pieter Jan Leusink, Vanguard Classics, 3 CD's)*

A thrift shop find of last week, 1 euro for the complete set. I already had ten versions of this masterpiece but at this price I could not resist. Also, it is not only a HIP rendition, but it uses boy sopranos throughout, and I did not have that yet. Interesting, and overall a very satisfaction version.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Haitink's analog recording with Concertgebouw on LP was my first B8. Loved the performance and loved the cover picture. Now it is on MoFi CD-R - sadly without the cover picture. He recorded once more with COA in the early digital era and it was released on LP. I didn't duplicate that on CD. Instead I purchased this one with VPO. It is one of the better ones but not in the top group in my collection. Still worthy of once-in-a-while listening.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Images, Book 2, and Jeux*

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Eugen Jochum: Berliner Philharmoniker (1953)

Oh it was so good to listen to some Wagner today (my post #24,446 in this thread). This is an interesting performance. It's obviously Furtwängler's Berlin Philharmonic but Jochum's personality is also obviously different from Furtwängler's. So the _sound_ is heavy but the performance is lighter than Furtwängler's Brahms usually was. The sound is good, not the best mono I've ever heard but very far from the worst and really not bad for 1953 (luckily no distortion).


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 8
The Royal Danish Orchestra - Hartmut Haenchen


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Stravinsky: Apollo / Agon / Orpheus


----------



## Floeddie

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Andrew Kenneth said:


> *Anton Bruckner* - Study Symphony ( aka symphony nr. 00)
> Philharmoniker Hamburg - Simone Young
> 
> SACD
> 
> View attachment 175688


Thank you for posting this. It seems she has recorded all the Bruckner symphonies and I will have to give them a listen.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#11 "Ixion"

















The shortest symphony I know


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Bruckner*, Anton (1824-1896)
*Symphony No. 8* in C minor, WAB 108
Hamberg Philharmonic Orchestra
*Simone Young* - Conductor


----------



## sAmUiLc

my favorite set of Schumann violin sonatas


----------



## Bkeske

After Tristan Und Isolde, which was great, need something simple and relaxing.

Szell conducts Strauss - Symphonia Domestica. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1964


----------



## tortkis

Armenian Contemporary Music - Moscow Ensemble of Contemporary, Alexei Vinogradov








Tigran Mansurian (b 1939): Tovem (1979) for small orchestra
Avet Tertérian (1929-1994): String Quartet No. 2 (1991)
Ashot Zohrabyan (b 1945): Parabole (1992) for small orchestra
Martun Israelyan (b 1938): Capriccio (1982) for small orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Panocha Quartet : Martinů - String Quartets No. 4 & No. 6. Supraphon 1988, Czechoslovakian release


----------



## OCEANE

Beautiful Lieder


----------



## pmsummer

LACHRIMÆ
*John Dowland*
Nigel North - lute
Les Voix Humaines - Consort de violes
_
ATMA Classique_


----------



## starthrower




----------



## sAmUiLc

Bizet: Symphony in C
Bernard Haitink conducts Concertgebouw Orchestra
live.. on CD-R

Years ago, the orchestra website offered 10 live recordings with various conductors presumably from their archive and this was one of them. I honestly haven't heard many versions of the symphony but I'd say this should be as good as it gets.


----------



## SanAntone

*I Want to Live | Contemporary works for women's choir*
by David Lang / Williams Brooks / Paul Fowler / Pelle Gudmundsen
performed by The Crossing


----------



## OCEANE

some more Schumann
Havana-born pianist Juana Zayas is not as well-known as her contemporaries and she released her own albums under the label Zayas Masterworks, Inc. ,


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Piano Concerto 72 - Cipriani Potter

Howard Shelley (piano & conductor)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra

Potter, C: Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor
Potter, C: Piano Concerto No. 4 in E major
Potter, C: Variazioni di bravura on a theme by Rossini


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler: Symphony #1
Leonard Bernstein conducts Concertgebouw Orchestra
live.. on CD-R

This is another one of the ten I found from the orchestra website, offered for download. I haven't heard the commercial recording of the same force on DG, so I cannot vouch for that - is it possible the two are one and the same? Anyway, this one is my favorite of all the countless versions of the symphony I've heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Concerto in D minor for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra

Ronald Brautigam (piano), with Isabelle van Keulen (violin)

Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz


----------



## sAmUiLc

Charpentier: Mess pour Monsieur de Mauroy
Le Concert Spirituel / Hervé Niquet 
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Rogerx

Leighton: Complete Chamber Works for Cello

Raphael Wallfisch (cello), with Raphael Terroni (piano)

Leighton: Complete Chamber Works for Cello

Raphael Wallfisch (cello), with Raphael Terroni (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Francesco Maria Veracini: Sonata accademica in D minor. Op. 2.12
Hiro Kurosaki (violin) & friends
live.. on CD-R


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Symphonies 1 and 4
Rosbaud/SWR SO
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today we are celebrating the 16th Sunday after Trinity. Bach wrote two gems for this occasion:

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Komm, du süße Todesstunde BWV 161
Christus, der ist mein Leben BWV 95*

BWV 161: Yoshikazu Mera (countertenor), Makoto Sakuarada, tenor
BWV 95: Midori Suzuki (soprano), Makoto Sakurada (tenor), Peter Kooij (bass) 
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Malx

A big, bold, Brahmsian start to the day.
*Brahms, Piano Concerto No 2 - Nicholas Angelich, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi.








*


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: I Capuleti e I Montecchi

Agnes Baltsa (Romeo), Edita Gruberova (Giulietta), Dano Raffanti (Tebaldo), Gwynne Howell (Capellio), John Tomlinson (Lorenzo)

Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden, Riccardo Muti


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chilham

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Valery Gergiev, London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Sally Matthews, Kostas Smoriginas, Ekaterina Gubanova









Kodály: Psalmus Hungaricus
Sir Charles Mackerras, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Copenhagen Boy's Choir, Danish National Radio Choir, Peter Svensson









Varèse: Amériques, Ionisation, Poème Électronique, Déserts, Intégrales, Density 21.5
Riccardo Chailly, Concertgebouworkest, Asko Ensemble, Jacques Zoon


----------



## Malx

*Elgar, Violin Concerto - Philippe Graffin, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley.*

This is a recording of the original manuscript version of the concerto, I bought the recording mainly out of curiosity a number of years ago when it was available for a very reasonable price.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Valentin Silvestrov* (1937): *13 Bagatellen for piano* (2006), as recorded in 2006 by the composer himself.

Contemporary yet highly romantic. Who said that's a difficult combination?


----------



## Art Rock

* 
Leoš Janáček: String Quartets No. 1 and No. 2
Bedřich Smetana: String Quartet No. 1
(Gabrieli Quartet, Decca)*

A Czech focus on my early morning string quartet routine today. I picked this mainly for the two Janáček works, but the Smetana is a nice bonus.


----------



## Malx

*Fuchs, Piano Concerto Op 27 - Franz Vorraber, Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Alun Francis.*

The only recording I have of Fuchs, one of those discs I can't recall why I bought it although I'm sure there was a good reason at the time, a good price most likely!
An interesting romantic concerto which was written around the same time as the Brahms second concerto. At around 40 minutes duration the concerto is edging towards the scale of the Brahms work if not quite achieving the same quality - nice to give this one a spin again.


----------



## Philidor

janwillemvanaalst said:


> *Valentin Silvestrov* (1937): *13 Bagatellen for piano* (2006), as recorded in 2006 by the composer himself.
> 
> Contemporary yet highly romantic. Who said that's a difficult combination?


Well, I would say, composers on an inferior level could say such nonsense ...


----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrith"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD2 - Febus Avant!
Music at the Court of Gaston Febus (1331 - 1391)

Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies 1-2-3-4-5-6 &10

Hanover Band- Roy Goodman


----------



## Philidor

Now some baroque joy of music.

*Arcangelo Corelli

Sonata E-flat major op. 2 No. 11
Sonata (Ciacona) G major op. 2 No. 12*

Rémy Baudet, Sayuri Yamagata, violin
Albert Brüggen, cello
Pieter-Jan Belder, harpsichord


----------



## Merl

Although the sound isnt bad for 1952 these very plain-faced and a bit dull recordings do little for me. At least the Pascal's intonation is much better than on their painful Beethoven cycle. I doubt I will be returning to these recordings in the near (or distant) future when nearly all the competition do them better and in way better sound.


----------



## Art Rock

*Sir Michael Tippett: The Rose Lake, Ritual Dances (BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Richard Hickox, Chandos)*

The Rose Lake, a relatively late work, has been described as "A song without words for orchestra". I think it is one of Tippett's most effective compositions. The other work is better known, four dances extracted from the opera The Midsummer Marriage. A wonderful CD, probably my favourite in my Tippett collection.


----------



## Philidor

A little bunch of Reger.

*Max Reger

Fantasia on the chorale "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" op. 27
Fantasia and Fugue C minor op. 29
Fantasia on the chorale "Freu dich sehr, o meine Seele" op. 30*

Gerhard Weinber


----------



## Malx

Ending this mornings concerto fest.
*Mozart, Horn Concertos K447 & K417 - Anthony Halstead, Academy of Ancient Music, Christopher Hogwood.









*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alexander Arutiunian* (1920-2012): *Trumpet concerto in A-flat *(1950), as recorded in 2016 by Gábor Boldoczki (trumpet) with the Sinfonietta Cracovia, conducted by Jurek Dybal.

Discovered this when browsing through the Dutch Classical Top-400 voting list which is now active for a week here.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*
Cyril Scott *(1879-1970): *Symphony no.3 "The Muses"* (1937), as recorded in 2004 by the BBC Philharmonic & the Huddersfield Choral Society, conducted by Martyn Brabbins.

Due to his interest and research in mysticism, Scott was sometimes regarded as a bit queer. But I think it surely inspired his works.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto & Serenade for Strings

James Ehnes (violin)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## atsizat




----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various symphonies, concertos etc. 
part six for late morning and early afternoon.

Symphony no.12 [_The Year 1917_] in D-minor for orchestra op.112 (1961):










Symphony no.13 [_Babi-Yar_] in B-flat minor for bass, bass choir and
orchestra op.113 [Text: Yevgeni Yevtushenko] (1962):









_ Kasn' Stepana Razina _[_The Execution of Stepan Razin_] - cantata for bass,
mixed choir and orchestra op.119 [Text: Yevgeny Yevtushenko] (1964):


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Emmanuel Chabrier *(1841-1894): *Dix pièces pittoresques pour le piano* (1881), as recorded in 2006 by Angela Hewitt.

_From Wikipedia: _
In 1880, while on a convalescent holiday at the coastal resort of Saint-Pair (near Granville), Chabrier composed what were to be called Pièces pittoresques. Both Alfred Cortot (in La musique française de piano, PUF, 1932) and Francis Poulenc discuss these short works enthusiastically. César Franck, at their premiere in 1881, remarked that those present had "just heard something exceptional. This music links our own time to that of Couperin and Rameau".


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Edvard Grieg* (1843-1907): *Cello sonata in A minor, op.36* (1883), as recorded in 1993 by Oystein Birkeland, cello; Håvard Gimse, piano.

_From Wikipedia: _
Edvard Grieg composed the Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 36 for cello and piano, and his only work for this combination, in 1882–83, marking a return to composition following a period when he had been preoccupied with his conducting duties at the Bergen Symphony Orchestra as well as illness. The work borrows themes from Grieg's own Funeral March in memory of Richard Nordraak and the wedding march from his Three orchestral pieces from 'Sigurd Jorsalfar'.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Bruckner*, Anton (1824-1896)
*'Romantic' Symphony* No. 4 in E-flat major, WAB 104
Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra
*Simone Young* - Conductor


----------



## Monsalvat

Franz Schubert: *Symphony No. 9 *in C major, D 944, “Great”
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1957)


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak & Martinu: Cello Concertos

Christian Poltéra (cello)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## OCEANE

*







*
Cello concerto No. 2


----------



## Malx

I just don't get on with Rossini's Operas - too long winded, even the overtures can out stay their welcome for me. My favourite work of his is the Petite Messe Solennelle and next in my affections is:
*Rossini, Stabat Mater - Orgonasova, Bartoli, Gimenez & Scandiuzzi, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor & Wiener Philharmoniker, Myung-Whun Chung.*

An operatic sounding Stabat Mater I guess but it works for me. Only slight drawback with this recording is when Bartoli's voice is to the fore, which thankfully isn't often, it does grate a little.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Bartók*, Béla (1881-1945)
*Concerto for Orchestra*, Sz116, BB123
Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
*Susanna Mälkki* - Conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Weyse: Symphonies Nos. 6 and 7

Royal Danish Orchestra, Michael Schonwandt


----------



## Bourdon

Purcell


----------



## Malx

*Ravel, Sonatine & Gaspard de la nuit - Martha Argerich.*

I hadn't played this disc for quite some time, years to be more precise, and I couldn't recall why. I can now - this live recording is marred by some of the worst coughing by a number of audience members I can remember hearing. Interuptions of a respiratory nature on a orchestral recording I can generally live with but these levels on a solo piano recital are impossible to ignore. Worst on the Le gibet section of Gaspard. 
The disc has now been relegated to my secondary section of the collection - for those who follow football a bit like Man Utd being put in the National League North!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonio Lotti *(1667-1740):* Miserere in D minor* (~1699), as recorded in 1999 by the Balthasar-Neumann-Ensemble & Balthasar-Neumann-Chor, conducted by Thomas Hengelbrock.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> *Ravel, Sonatine & Gaspard de la nuit - Martha Argerich.*
> 
> I hadn't played this disc for quite some time, years to be more precise, and I couldn't recall why. I can now - this live recording is marred by some of the worst coughing by a number of audience members I can remember hearing. Interuptions of a respiratory nature on a orchestral recording I can generally live with but these levels on a solo piano recital are impossible to ignore. Worst on the Le gibet section of Gaspard.
> The disc has now been relegated to my secondary section of the collection - for those who follow football a bit like Man Utd being put in the National League North!



There are indeed some nasty coughs audible, but the performance is first rate.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite

and music by Stravinsky and Prokofiev

Alexander Ullman (piano)

Prokofiev: Cinderella - Six Pieces for Piano, Op. 102
Stravinsky: The Firebird Suite
Stravinsky: Three Movements from Petrushka
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a


----------



## sbmonty

Martinů: Piano Trio No. 3 In C Major, H. 332
Smetana Trio


----------



## starthrower

1982
I don't have many Karajan orchestral recordings and I never thought of him for Shostakovich. But I picked up this used CD and I'm really enjoying it. The sound is good for an early digital recording.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


Never too early in the year to listen to this festive music. This time not the recording with Gerhard Schmidt-Gaden but with this beautiful one on the Collins label.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various symphonies, concertos etc.
part seven for the rest of the afternoon.

Cello Concerto no.2 in G-minor op.126 (1966):









Violin Concerto no.2 in C-sharp minor op.129 (1967):









_October_ - symphonic poem in C-minor for orchestra op.131 (1967):









String Quartet no.10 in A-flat op.118, arr. for chamber orchestra
by Rudolf Barshai op.118a (orig. 1964 - arr. 1968):


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Philidor

Bourdon said:


> Never too early in the year to listen to this festive music.


Xmas oratorio is perfect when it is summer and hot.

Here dancing polar bears.

*Jean Sibelius: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra D minor op. 47 (FInal Version 1905)*

Leonidas Kavakos, violin
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Floeddie

Debussy: Sonata For Flute, Viola And Harp, L. 137
Light and gently fluffy, easy on the ears.


----------



## Rogerx

Dmitry Shostakovich: Chamber Symphony / Sonata for violin and chamber orchestra

Vladimir Mendelssohn (viola)

Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz


----------



## Vasks

*Verdi - Prelude to "Rigoletto" (Muti/Sony)
Bossi - Piano Trio #2 (Trio Arche/Brilliant)
Respighi - Il Tramonto (Finnie/Chandos)*


----------



## Malx

*R Strauss, Vier letze Lieder - Diana Damrau, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Mariss Jansons.*

A recent arrival.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Claudio Monteverdi* (1567-1643):* Vespro della Beata Vergine* (Vespers, 1610), as recorded in 2006 by the Gabrieli Consort & Players, conducted by Paul McCreesh.

Somehow I never get tired of Monteverdi's Vespers. They're very varied and energetically performed on this disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Alma Brasileira: Music of Villa-Lobos

Michael Tilson Thomas

Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 for piano or orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)


----------



## Kiki

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Piano Concerto No. 27 K595_
*Jörg Demus / Collegium Aureum* • 1969 • Harmonia Mundi

Very cool!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Liszt* (1811-1886): *Eine Faust-Symphonie in drei Charakterbildern, S.108* (1857), as recorded in 1992 by the Rundfunkchor Berlin & the Radio Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, conducted by Eliahu Inbal.

I get the feeling this is a "love it or hate it" symphony, with nothing much in-between. It certainly requires full attention to appreciate it, I think.


----------



## starthrower

Dvorak No.12 "The American"


----------



## Bourdon

Villa-Lobos

CD 3

Choros Nos 5,7 & 11


----------



## Georgieva

Reger. 
Hans-Jürgen Kaiser - Organ


----------



## sAmUiLc

live.. Lisbon 1994

I have another Celi/MPO live recording from Suntory Hall, Tokyo on laserdisc. The two are basically the same, but subliminally I sense this one ends slightly better - not sure though, to be honest. The sound of this pirate recording (?) is surprisingly good. Recently there is another release of this performance on a different label. I ain't checking it out. I settle for this. I put only the live Furtwängler/VPO 1954 on Andante label a hairline ahead of this.


----------



## Georgieva

Reger.

*“Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott”*, Op.27


----------



## Philidor

Georgieva said:


> Reger.
> 
> *“Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott”*, Op.27
> 
> View attachment 175733


So you read the score and appreciated the music, as Brahms recommended for Don Giovanni, right?


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger *(1873-1916): *Aus meinem Tagebuch, op.82* (1904), as performed in 1905 by Max Reger himself on a Welte-Mignon roll.

Thanks to the Welte-Mignon recording technique, which does not record sound but rather the way keys are played (on a paper roll), we can now hear a fair number of late-19th century composers perform themselves, and in excellent sound quality at that. I find it fascinating to hear Reger play his own piano pieces _as if _he is performing in this era.


----------



## Philidor

Next Rigoletto.

*Giuseppe Verdi: Rigoletto*

Rigoletto - Piero Cappuccilli
Gilda - Ileana Cotrubas
Duca - Plácido Domingo
Sparafucile - Nicolai Ghiaurov
Maddalena - Elena Obraztsova
Monterone - Kurt Moll

Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Philharmoniker

Carlo Maria Giulini










Giulini seems to be the strongest reason for buying this recording. Sometimes unusually slow, but what tension! As a whole, I cherish it.

Placebo Domingo delivers the Duke not too badly, somehow superficial, well, this does even match in some way. But not in the way that makes a strong performance. Björling immediately shows what is missing - the identification with the role in those aspects which are beyond producing the correct notes.

Ileana Cotrubas is great as long as she is in the childish section of being daddy's nice daughter. When she turns to the woman that decides to go for death in place of the beloved man, she is no more credible for my taste.

Cappuccilli - recorded at age of 50. That's no hard limit for a baritone, however, his voice did not always sound freely swinging. And, what is more, the radius of expression was a litlle bit narrow. Hard to believe that this is the same Cappuccilli who rendered such a great Boccanegra four years before with Abbado.

Ghiaurov and Moll seem to outperform the protagonists. Just great comprimarii, strong gain to the recording.

As a whole - great recording. - Everything imho, of course.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor *(1875-1912): *Violin romance in G, op.39 *(1900), as recorded in 1994 by Lorraine McAslan with the London Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Nicholas Braithwaite.

_From Wikipedia:_ 
Of mixed race birth, Coleridge-Taylor achieved such success that he was referred to by white New York musicians as the "African Mahler" when he had three tours of the United States in the early 1900s. He was particularly known for his three cantatas on the epic poem Song of Hiawatha by American Henry Wadsworth Longfellow. Coleridge-Taylor premiered the first section in 1898, when he was 22.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pēteris Vasks* (1946): *"Autumn music" *(16 minutes)*, from Gadalaiki *(*"The seasons"*, 2009), as performed in 2010 by Vestard Shimkus (piano).

'Tis the time for Autumn music... _From Wikipedia about Vasks:_
Vasks' early style owed much to the aleatoric experiments of Witold Lutosławski, Krzysztof Penderecki and George Crumb. Later works included elements of Latvian folk music, such as his gentle and pastoral cor anglais concerto (1989). His works are generally extremely clear and communicative, with a solid and muscular sense of harmony. Lyrical passages may be followed by agitated dissonances, or interrupted by sombre sections with a march-like feel. He made extensive use of minimalist techniques as well, but never became attached to any particular method.


----------



## tortkis

James Tenney: Changes: 64 Studies for 6 Harps (1985) (New World Records)
Alison Bjorkedal, Ellie Choate, Elizabeth Huston, Catherine Litaker, Amy Shulman, Ruriko Terada, harps; Nicholas Deyoe, conductor


----------



## sAmUiLc

Fauré


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - Symphony No. 41 (Cleveland Orchestra, Szell)

After years of trying, I thought I would never warm to this piece. Thanks to Dave Hurwitz's delightful YouTube channel, I just discovered this performance.

_Now_ I get it! 

(This cover art is a sentimental choice from my budget collecting days. I found the Great Performances "newspaper" look perversely charming in its ugliness. It also suggested that one's limited dollars were being fully channeled into the music, rather than any commercial prettification.)


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Symphony No. 9 in D minor "Choral" op. 125

*Irma Gonzalez, soprano
Elena Nikolaidi, contralto
Raoul Jobin, tenor
Mack Harrell, baritone
The Westminster Choir
New York Philharmonic
Bruno Walter*

Recording: New York City, Columbia 30th Street Studio, April 16 & May 4, 1949

Symphony No. 2 in D major op. 36
Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major op. 60

*New York Philharmonic
Bruno Walter*

Recording: New York City, Columbia 30th Street Studio, March 17 & March 24, 1952

More of Bruno Walter's mono Beethoven cycle, including the 9th which he was unhappy with the balances of the orchestra and chorus in the final movement, and that was rereleased a few years later with a newly recorded finale attached to the originally recorded first 3 movements. This is the originally recorded finale, which sounds just fine to my ears, but it's hard to say what shape it was originally in at the time it was released due to the wonderful remastering in this set. Symphonies 2 and 4 are in better sound and are splendid.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dmitri Shostakovich - various symphonies, 
concertos etc. part eight of eight.

Symphony no.14 for soprano, bass, string orchestra and percussion
op.135 [Texts: Federico Garcia Lorca/Guillaume Apollinaire/Wilhelm
Küchelbecker/Rainer Marie Rilke] (1969):

with Evgenya Tselovalnik (sop.) and Evgeny Nestorenko (bass)









Symphony no.15 in A for orchestra op.141 (1971):

with the Leningrad PO, natch.


----------



## atsizat

I think this is the 3rd best music of Tartini after Devil and D Minor Violin.


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorak 
Piano Quintet in A, op.81











Emanuel Ax
The Cleveland Quartet *


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernst Toch: Complete Symphonies (Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Alun Francis, CPO, 3 CD's)*

Ernst Toch (1887-1964) was an Austrian composer of classical music and film scores. This CPO box collects his seven symphonies on three discs. Today CD2: Symphonies 2 (1951) and 3 (1955). The second is a beautiful piece, almost pastoral at times, while the third is more dramatic and heroic.


----------



## Chilham

Grainger: Handel in The Strand, Lincolnshire Posy
Richard Hickox, City Of London Sinfonia, Penelope Thwaites









Turina: Danzas Fantásticas
Max Bragado Darman, Castilla y León Symphony Orchestra









Medtner: Forgotten Melodies "Sonata Reminiscenza"
Ludmila Berlinskaya









Enescu: Légende
Judith Lynn Stillman, Wynton Marsalis


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is the last Parsifal Kna conducted at Bayreuth. Even though this is two years later than the Philips stereo Parsifal it is in mono. It's OK.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle








_


----------



## atsizat




----------



## haziz




----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Brahms*, Johannes (1833-1897)
*Symphony No. 2* in D Major, Op. 73
National Symphony Orchestra, UK
*Imma Sushanskaya* - Conductor


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73*

_Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell








_


----------



## prlj

*Brahms Symphony No. 1 Philharmonia/Klemperer*

I've never really warmed up to Brahms' symphonies, but I'm giving them a shot again. 

My controversial take on the *First* - the popularity of this piece rests fully and solely on the fourth movement.


----------



## haziz




----------



## SanAntone

*BERG | Violin concerto "To the Memory of an Angel"*
Christian Tetzlaff / Deutches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin / Robin Ticciati










_Ticciati is a wonderfully accomplished accompanist, following and supporting every aspect of Tetzlaff’s interpretation. There is palpable energy to the orchestral sound, whether live (Brahms) or in studio (Berg), surely an indication that the DSO Berlin is inspired by, and invested in, Tetzlaff’s vision. Their ripened middle-European timbre outshines the Danish NSO in Tetzlaff’s earlier Brahms, and in the Berg their playing has an impressive combination of technical finesse and deep emotion._ (Classic Review)


----------



## Itullian

Middle Quartets


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Dauvergne - Concerts de simphonies

Concerto Köln


----------



## sAmUiLc

This tart French violinist was a student of Michèle Auclair, one of my favorite female violinists from the past.


----------



## Georgieva

Ladies and Gentlemen. It is again October, and I would like to wish Happy Day of Unity to all of our honorable friends from Germany!

May you find success and glory you totally deserved. And may the glory of this day be your inspiration for tomorrow!

Happy German Unity Day 2022

After the anthem, I would like to add few more pieces promised to our honorable friend Philidor:


Haydn - String Quartet, Op. 76, No. 3
Аlthough I prefer this record:











Paul Hindemith, Ouvertüre zum „Fliegenden Holländer“

Mauricio Kagel -10 Märsche um den Sieg zu verfehlen (10 Marches to miss the Victory) · HR Brass (Conductor: Lutz Kohler)

If anyone would like to join with other music, please!


----------



## Floeddie

*Louise Farrenc: Piano Trio, Op 33 - Clarinet Trio, Op 44 - Sextet, Op 40; Linos Ensemble w/Konstanze Eickhorst, piano
*
First listening session, I have no experience with Farrenc. We're off!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 6 in A minor
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

Harp Concertos

Marisa Robles (harp)

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Iona Brown


Works

anon.: Theme, Variations and Rondo pastorale
Beethoven: Variations (6) in F major on a Swiss Song, WoO 64
Boieldieu: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C
Dittersdorf: Harp Concerto in A major
Handel: Harp Concerto in B flat major, Op. 4 No. 6, HWV 294
Handel: Sixteen Concertos for Organ and Strings
Handel: Theme and Variations in G minor


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G Major & d'Indy: Symphonie sur un chant montagnard francais

Nicole Henriot-Schweitzer (piano),

Boston Symphony Orchestra/ Charles Munch,


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening; short on time

Mahler - Symphony 5
Rosbaud/SWR SO
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms: Violin Concerto
Laurent Korcia / St. Petersburg PO / Zoltán Kocsis 
live.. 2014 Annecy Classic Festival
on CD-R


----------



## Montarsolo

Yesterday

Mendelssohn (14 years old!), concerto for violin, piano & strings. Van Zweden / Brautigam.












Mendelssohn, pianoconcerto in A minor, Brautigam.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today is a public holiday in Germany. Taking the opportunity for two cantatas left from yesterday.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

"Liebster Gott, wann werd ich sterben" BWV 8
"Wer weiß, wie nahe mir mein Ende" BWV 27*

BWV 8: Yukari Nonoshita, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
BWV 27: Hana Blažíková, Robin Blaze, Satoshi Mizukoshi, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann & Brahms: Vocal Quartets

Marlis Petersen (soprano), Anke Vondung (mezzo soprano), Werner Güra (tenor), Konrad Jarnot (baritone) & Christoph Berner, Camillo Radicke (pianos), Stella Doufexis (alto)


Brahms: Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 52
Brahms: Neue Liebeslieder-Walzer, Op. 65
Brahms: Quartette (3), Op. 64
Schumann: Minnespiel, Op. 101
Schumann: Spanische Liebeslieder Op. 138
Schumann: Spanisches Liederspiel, Op. 74


----------



## Philidor

Georgieva said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen. It is again October, and I would like to wish Happy Day of Unity to all of our honorable friends from Germany!
> 
> May you find success and glory you totally deserved. And may the glory of this day be your inspiration for tomorrow!


Dear Georgieva, thank you very much for your greetings! I appreciate your musical greetings with Wagner by Hindemith and Kagel, I think this is appropriate. You could add the "Todesfuge", however, it is a poem and not music ... or is it music? Everything imho, as always.

Have a nice day!

Regards
Philidor


----------



## Philidor

Following the suggestion.

*Paul Hindemith: Ouvertüre zum "Fliegenden Holländer", wie sie eine schlechte Kurkapelle morgens um 7 Uhr am Brunnen vom Blatt spielt*
(Overture "Flying Dutchman", as played prima vista at 7 am near the font by a bad health resort's orchestra)

Kocian Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*César Franck* (1822-1890): *Mass in A, op.12* (1860), as recorded by the Schwabisch Gmund Philharmonic Choir & Schwabisch Gmund Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Hubert Beck. With Raimundo Mettre (tenor), Ivo Ingram (bass), Edith Wiens (soprano).

I associate most of Franck's 'famous' works with the later part of his life, so I guess I sort of forgot about his 1860 Mass. But now that I hear it again, I realize what a gorgeous work this is.


----------



## Art Rock

*Edvard Grieg: String Quartets [with David Johansen, String Quartet] (Oslo String Quartet, Naxos)*

Early morning string quartets, today Grieg. There's been more talk about Grieg than usual at TC the past few days, so I decided to put this one on again. The only finished string quartet (opus 27) by the Norwegian master is echt Grieg, many melodical and rhythmical fragments recalling the piano concerto or the lyrical pieces. It is a delightful piece, glad to hear it again. The string quartet in F major is an unfinished late work, which makes an apt coupling. The Johansen quartet is an interesting 'filler'.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Francis Poulenc* (1899-1963): *various piano music*, as recorded in 1987 by Pascal Rogé.

Don't be fooled by the long list of rather short pieces on this CD. There's tons of inspiration and great performances here. I especially like Poulenc's 15 improvisations.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Puccini: Sacred Works
Ensemble Orchestral de Paris / Laurence Equilbey
live.. on CD-R


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Niccolò Paganini* (1782-1840): *Violin concerto no.6 in E minor* (1815), as recorded in 1994 by Alexandre Dubach (violin) with the Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo, conducted by Michel Sasson.

With Paganini's violin concertos, the soloist gets all the attention, while the orchestra is, by the grace of God, allowed to accompany just a little bit (but certainly never too much!). Very enjoyable performance though, especially the closing "Rondo ossia Polonese".


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 7 /8/12


Hanover Band- Roy Goodman


----------



## Floeddie

*Sergei Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical", The Love For Three Oranges Suite, Lieutenant Kije Suite*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ignaz Moscheles* (1794-1870): *Cello sonata in E, op.121* (1851), as recorded in 2006 by Ramon Jaffé (cello), Elisaveta Blumina (piano).

Moscheles is mostly remembered as the piano teacher of Mendelssohn who realized that he didn't have a pupil, but a master at his piano. But Moscheles himself wrote some memorable music, too.


----------



## Georgieva

*The London Symphonies*, Vol 1 (Nos 95, 96, 98, 102, 103, 104)
As we all know, Haydn composed twelve London Symphonies and several of them, I could say, are among his best works.
Being a Solti fan, I somehow really love this record. Lush and rich in texture, well recorded and performed.

The best start of the week


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Strauss - various orchestral works part one
for late morning and early afternoon.​
This was one of the first boxed sets I ever bought - and on complete impulse having had next to no prior exposure to R. Strauss's music - and it has satisfied me enough that to this day I've never felt the need to supplement any of it with other recordings.

Violin Concerto in D-minor op.8 (1880-82): a)
Horn Concerto no.1 in E-flat op.11 (1882-83): b)
_Burleske_ in D-minor for piano and orchestra WoO (1885-86): c)
_Aus Italien_ - symphonic fantasy op.16 (1886):
_Macbeth_ - tone poem after William Shakespeare op.23 (1886-88):

a) with Ulf Hoelscher (vn.)
b) with Peter Damm (hn.)
c) with Malcolm Frager (pf.)


----------



## Kiki

elgar's ghost said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - various symphonies,
> concertos etc. part eight of eight.
> 
> Symphony no.14 for soprano, bass, string orchestra and percussion
> op.135 [Texts: Federico Garcia Lorca/Guillaume Apollinaire/Wilhelm
> Küchelbecker/Rainer Marie Rilke] (1969):
> 
> with Evgenya Tselovalnik (sop.) and Evgeny Nestorenko (bass)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.15 in A for orchestra op.141 (1971):
> 
> with the Leningrad PO, natch.


"with the Leningrad PO, natch." - Unfortunately no picture shows up on my brwser... I assume it's Mravinsky's #15?


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35*

_Viktoria Mullova (violin)
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa_
Recorded: 1985-10-19
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 9_
*Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan • 1979,1980* • DG

A glorious rendition... and a dissection of the score? I've read that Karajan tended to record an opera in the studio before performing it. Did he do the same with orchestra music? I can't find any Mahler #9 concert listed before this studio recording, and it does feel like a dissection (as opposed to a performance) as with a lot of his studio recordings.


----------



## Art Rock

*Mikis Theodorakis: Epitaph, Romancero Gitano (Iakovos Kolanian, Legend Classics) *

Beautiful guitar music - a welcome addition to the relatively small repertoire for classical guitar. My favourite CD of this composer.


----------



## Philidor

Thanks for the inspiration.

*Paul Hindemith: String Quartet No. 5 op. 32 (1923)*

The Danish Quartet










... with a passacaglia in the last movement.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Kiki said:


> "with the Leningrad PO, natch." - Unfortunately no picture shows up on my brwser... I assume it's Mravinsky's #15?


Hi Kiki - yes, part of Melodiya/Olympia's "Mravinsky Legacy" series. This disc is no.5. I only mentioned the orchestra because it's not credited on the front cover.


----------



## Rogerx

Gábor Boldoczki: Gloria

Works by Bach, Händel & Purcell

Gábor Boldoczki (trumpet), Hewig Bilgram (organ continuo), László Fenyö (cello)


Albinoni, Tomaso (1671-1751)
Bach, Johann Sebastian (1685–1750)
Caccini, Giulio (c.1545-1618)
Gounod, Charles François (1818–93)
Handel, George Frideric (1685-1759)
Purcell, Henry (1659-95)
Stanley, John (1713-86)


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Wilhelm Wilms: String Quartet No. 1, Op. 25

played by the Nomos Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Inspired by the polls, part the first.

*Perotin: Viderunt omnes (4-part organum)*

Hilliard Ensemble

*Henri Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit*

Arcanto Quartet


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90*
_
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
William Steinberg_
Recorded: 1962-05-02
Recording Venue: Soldiers & Sailors Memorial Hall, Pittsburgh


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Wilhelm Wilms: Symphony No. 3, Op. 14

played by the Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra conducted by Anthony Halstead


----------



## Philidor

Inspired by the polls, part the second.

*Kaija Saariaho: Du Cristal (1989)*

Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen

*Henri Dutilleux: L'Arbre des songes (VIolin concerto)*

Renaud Capuçon, violin
Orchestre National de Radio France
Myung-Whun Chung

*














*


----------



## haziz

*Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26*

_Maxim Vengerov (violin)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Kurt Masur








_


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Piano Concertos

Peter Rosel (piano)

Dresden Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt


Works

Weber: Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra
Weber: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, J. 98, Op. 11
Weber: Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, J. 155, Op. 32


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Wilhelm Wilms: Symphony No. 4, Op. 23

played by the Netherlands Radio Chamber Orchestra conducted by Anthony Halstead


----------



## Bourdon

* François Couperin*


----------



## Flamme

Breakfast - Monday - Petroc's classical alternative - BBC Sounds Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt : Piano Sonata, 2 Légendes & Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude

François-René Duchâble, François René Duchable (piano)


----------



## Monsalvat

Kiki said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> _Symphony No. 9_
> *Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan • 1979,1980* • DG
> 
> A glorious rendition... and a dissection of the score? I've read that Karajan tended to record an opera in the studio before performing it. Did he do the same with orchestra music? I can't find any Mahler #9 concert listed before this studio recording, and it does feel like a dissection (as opposed to a performance) as with a lot of his studio recordings.


The Berlin Philharmonic had recently performed this with Leonard Bernstein. There were two concerts, the only two occasions on which Bernstein gave a concert with the Berlin Philharmonic. The first one (October 4, 1979) was recorded (famous trombone mishap at the climax of the fourth movement when they all missed their entry):









But the conductor who _really_ introduced Mahler's Ninth to the Berlin Philharmonic was John Barbirolli.









In any case the BPO _had_ recently performed Mahler's Ninth, even if not with Karajan. That technique of performing and then recording was employed by Walter Legge to get EMI to fund his Philharmonia Orchestra, as well as Szell, and I'm sure countless others.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chandos Anthem No. 1*

Collegium Musicum of Rutgers University, Alfred Mann, Helen Boatwright, Charles Bressler, Jerrold Held, Alfred Mann & Donald Miller

This is a free download from ClassicSelectWorld. However, skip the Chandos Anthems in this set and go to Harry Christophers and the Sixteen, or else you'll end up hating these wonderful pieces. 

Personally, I'd skip all the vocal music in this set. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Bourdon

Telemann

This is a great Telemann recording, especially the overture No 1 in D Major fills my heart with joy.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'

Helen Donath (soprano), Trudeliese Schmidt (mezzo), Klaus Konig (tenor), Simon Estes (bass)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Kiki

Monsalvat said:


> The Berlin Philharmonic had recently performed this with Leonard Bernstein. There were two concerts, the only two occasions on which Bernstein gave a concert with the Berlin Philharmonic. The first one (October 4, 1979) was recorded (famous trombone mishap at the climax of the fourth movement when they all missed their entry):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the conductor who _really_ introduced Mahler's Ninth to the Berlin Philharmonic was John Barbirolli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case the BPO _had_ recently performed Mahler's Ninth, even if not with Karajan. That technique of performing and then recording was employed by Walter Legge to get EMI to fund his Philharmonia Orchestra, as well as Szell, and I'm sure countless others.


No doubt the orchestra had gained experience from playing Bernstein's 1979.OCT concert before recording it in the studio with Karajan. Incidentally the Karajan recording was recorded over a period of 10 months between 1979 and 1980, and the first session took place on 1979.NOV.22,23, very soon after the Bernstein concert, so Bernstein must have been fresh on the players' minds. Doesn't that sound a bit ironic? It could spark all sorts of gossip, no, imagination what that first session was like.

I was talking about Karajan's tendency to "record first, then perform" in operas; and I suspect this is also the case with his Mahler #9 because I found only 4 concerts listed (that he conducted) and they all post-dated the studio recording.


----------



## Kiki

elgar's ghost said:


> Hi Kiki - yes, part of Melodiya/Olympia's "Mravinsky Legacy" series. This disc is no.5. I only mentioned the orchestra because it's not credited on the front cover.


That's the 1976 recording then. I also have that. Great performance!


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 5 H310_
*Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Karel Ančerl* • 1955 • Supraphon

Amazing perpetuum mobile, although perhaps the last movement loses a bit of steam.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Philidor

Inspired by the polls, part the third.

*Arthur Honegger: Symphonie No. 2 pour orchestre à cordes et trompette*

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Serge Baudo


----------



## starthrower

Symphonies 1 & 2 : Douglas Bostock / RLPO

A cheap Membran set I picked up many years ago. But unlike many of their other boxes this one contains modern stereo recordings by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, and other performers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, String Symphonies *

William Boughton conducting the English String Orchestra. I don't know how these compare to the Goodman set, but these are played fleet of foot. The recording has more reveberation than it needs to have, but it doesn't make the details fuzzy.


----------



## pmsummer

WATER / PASSION
_After Saint Matthew_
*Tan Dun*
Internationale Bachakademie Stuttgart
RIAS-Kammerchor Berlin
Elizabeth Keusch - soprano
Stephen Bryant - bass-baritone
Mark O'Connor - violin
Maya Beiser - cello
David Cossin - percussion
Yuanlin Chen - sampler
David Sheppard - sound designer
Tan Dun - conductor
_
Sony Classics_


----------



## Vasks

*Dvorak - Dramatic [Tragic] Overture (Pesek/Marco Polo)
Granados - Seis piezas sobre cantos populares (de Larrocha/London)
Espla - Cinco canciones playeras espanolas (de los Angeles/EMI)*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Strauss - various orchestral works 
part two for the rest of this afternoon.

_Don Juan_ - tone poem after Nikolaus Lenau
op.20 (1889):
_Tod und Verklärung_ [_Death and Transfiguration_] -
tone poem op.24 (1888-89):
_Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche_ [_Till Eulenspiegel's 
Merry Pranks_] - tone poem op.28 (1894-95):
_Also sprach Zarathustra_ [_Thus Spoke Zarathustra_] -
tone poem after Friedrich Nietzsche op.30 (1896):
_Don Quixote_ - tone poem in variation form for cello, viola
and orchestra after Miguel de Cervantes op.35 (1897): a)

a) with Paul Tortelier (vc.) and Max Rostal (va.)


----------



## Montarsolo

Britten, String Quartet 2, Britten Quartet


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Wilms - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Howard Griffiths

Wilms: Overture in D major
Wilms: Symphony No. 1, Op. 9
Wilms: Symphony No. 4, Op. 23
Wilms: Symphony Op. 23 in C minor


----------



## Philidor

Inspired by ... haziz, who listened to Brahms #2 with Szell and Brahms #3 with Steinberg and by prlj, who fought his battle with Brahms #1.

... for me it is not only the anthem-like finale, which mesmerizes me, but also the Leitmotif and the dramatic sequence of the movements ...

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 1 C minor op. 68*

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons










On a crowded playground, Nelsons takes his place. For the time being. Imho.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, A Midsummer Night's Dream Incidental Music*

Jaime Laredo, Scottish Chamber Orchestra


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Paul Hindemith* (1895-1963): *When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd: A requiem for those we love* (1946), as recorded in 1987 by the Atlanta Symphony orchestra and chorus, conducted by Robert Shaw. With William Stone, bariton; Jan GeGaetani, Mezzo-soprano. Text by Walt Whitman, on the death of Lincoln.

The first few times I heard this, it left me only lukewarm, but over time it grows on you, or rather, you can 'grow' into this piece.


----------



## Art Rock

*Randall Thompson: The Testament of Freedom, Frostiana (Manhattan Chamber Orchestra, New York Choral Society, Richard Auldon Clark, Koch)*

The Testament of Freedom is the type of music you would expect based on the cover. Speaking of the cover, I find the way the word Freedom is put there incredibly irritating. Frostiana (Seven Country Songs) sits better with me.


----------



## Bourdon

Villa-Lobos

Bachianas Brasileiras 1,4,5 & 6


----------



## Manxfeeder

Philidor said:


> Inspired by ... haziz, who listened to Brahms #2 with Szell and Brahms #3 with Steinberg and by prlj, who fought his battle with Brahms #1.
> 
> *Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 1 C minor op. 68*


Inspired by your inspiration, I'm pulling out a dark horse: Jaap van Zweden with the Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra. Personally, I like this one because of its quirks. I have a ton of Brahms' Firsts, so I know how it_ should_ sound, but van Zweden does little things here and there that puts new paint on an old warhorse.


----------



## Rogerx

Karol Szymanowski: Piano Works

Krystian Zimerman (piano)


----------



## Floeddie

starthrower said:


> Symphonies 1 & 2 : Douglas Bostock / RLPO
> 
> A cheap Membran set I picked up many years ago. But unlike many of their other boxes this one contains modern stereo recordings by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, and other performers.


I have the same set. Some of the recordings are great, others are not so much. You get what you pay for.


----------



## Malx

Diving head first into this weeks String Quartet selection by streaming a couple of recordings I don't own.
*Dvořák, String Quartet No. 12 in F Major, Op. 96, B. 179 "The American" - Prazák Quartet & Takács Quartet.*

First impressions suggest these are both very fine recordings. I had a marginal preference for the Prazák Quartet's slightly livelier performance over the Takács, at least based on todays listening,


----------



## atsizat




----------



## starthrower

Disc 2: Mistere De L'Instant, Metabloles, Les Citations, etc.


----------



## Kiki

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Piano Concerto No. 21 K467_
*Jörg Demus / Collegium Aureum* • 1975 • Harmonia Mundi

Mozart has written big tunes. John Williams has written big tunes. The Beatles have written big tunes. What happens in the music around the big tunes are different though, and are enjoyable in different ways. Superiority is irrelevant in terms of enjoyment. Just saying.


----------



## starthrower

Floeddie said:


> I have the same set. Some of the recordings are great, others are not so much. You get what you pay for.


It served its purpose which was to introduce me to the music of Nielsen. And I paid a whopping 14 dollars for 10 CDs. I've since picked up the Blomstedt / SF symphony recordings.


----------



## Malx

A couple more 'Americans' this time from my shelves.
*Dvořák, String Quartet No. 12 in F Major, Op. 96, B. 179 "The American" - Hagen Quartet & Panocha Quartet.















*


----------



## HerbertNorman

SQ of the week: Antonin Dvorák - 12th string quartet "American" - Pavel Haas Quartet- Supraphon


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Howard Goodall *(1958): *Eternal Light: a Requiem* (2008), as recorded in 2008 by the London Musici & Christ Church Cathedral Choir Oxford, conducted by Stephen Darlington. With Natasha Marsh (soprano), Alfie Boe (tenor), Christopher Maltman (baritone).

Prestomusic mentions that Goodall is big in Britain, but to be honest, until about a month ago I had never heard of him. His requiem sounds to me like a crossover between Karl Jenkins and John Rutter. It's highly polished music with little harmonic 'adventurousness', but I found it enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jean Gilles *(1668-1705): *Requiem, Messe des morts *(1705), as recorded in 2013 by La Chapelle Royale, conducted by Philippe Herreweghe.

Another delightful recording directed by Herreweghe, who I think absolutely excels in large-scale choral works. 
Interesting notes on Wikipedia about Jean Gilles: "He became music master at the Cathedral of St Etienne at Toulouse in 1697, as the successor of André Campra. He composed motets and a famous requiem, which was performed for the first time at his own funeral (because the original commissioner thought it too expensive to perform), but was later sung at the funeral services for Jean-Philippe Rameau in 1764, Stanisław Leszczyński, King of Poland in 1766, and Louis XV in 1774. His motets were played frequently from 1728 to 1771 at the Concert Spirituel. His choral works often alternate passages sung by the soloists with those sung by the chorus. In 1752, in Lettres sur les hommes célèbres du règne de Louis XIV, Pierre-Louis d'Aquin said that Gilles would doubtless have replaced Lalande if he had lived long enough. Gilles died suddenly at the age of 37 in Toulouse."


----------



## Philidor

Next jester.

*Giuseppe Verdi: Rigoletto*

Rigoletto – Sherill Milnes
Gilda – Joan Sutherland
Duca – Luciano Pavarotti
Sparafucile – Martti Talvela
Monterone – Clifford Grant
Maddalena – Huguette Tourangeau

Ambrosian Opera Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra

Richard Bonynge










Pavarotti is THE event of the recording, which was made in his best time. Probably the possessor of the most outstanding tenoral voice after WWII (which is not the same as “the best tenor” after WWII). Appealing, often with a silver shine reminding a (modern) baroque trumpet. Easiness, airiness, even elegance at times. I think we have to go back far in history to find something on eye’s level (Björling?). “Possente amor” with a stunning top D.

Milnes sings nicely, but for me he doesn’t unfold the tragedy of the hunchbacked jester.

Sutherland is maybe too old at time of this recording for playing Gilda. Singing is great, virtuosic, and I am mesmerized by her technique, but father and daughter don’t do much for delivering the story. She even dies with healthy singing. What a pity.

What I pity inasmuch as Bonynge conducts a spectacular performance with brio and full of tension. If you are not so much into voices and singers but in a musical drama, no need to hesitate.

Talvela – as you can expect. – Great quartet, by the way.

After all, great singing with desiderata in vocal acting. Pavarotti and Bonynge make this recording a must-hear imho.


----------



## HerbertNorman

I have looked up a few more renditions of the *12th String Quartet "American" *by *Antonin Dvorák *that I have in my collection...for another listen...


----------



## Floeddie

starthrower said:


> It served its purpose which was to introduce me to the music of Nielsen. And I paid a whopping 14 dollars for 10 CDs. I've since picked up the Blomstedt / SF symphony recordings.


It did the same for me. Thanks for the recommendation. I also have a Sibelius set on the cheap, same issue. Got any ideas for Sibelius?


----------



## starthrower

Floeddie said:


> It did the same for me. Thanks for the recommendation. I also have a Sibelius set on the cheap, same issue. Got any ideas for Sibelius?


I like the Alexander Gibson cycle on Chandos. I bought used CDs. And the Berglund cycles recorded with the Bournemouth, and Helsinki symphonies. Those are bargain sets.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, G Major Quartet*

I just noticed from all the previous posts that I'm listening to the wrong Dvorak quartet today. Anyway, this is the other quartet on the disc.


----------



## Philidor

Floeddie said:


> Got any ideas for Sibelius?


Without being the asked one, I recommend Sir Colin Davis' last set at LSO live as one of the best sets. Of course, there are lots of recordings of individual symphonies that are on the same level or even better, but as a set, I think it is brillant (and not too expensive). Contenders are Ashkenazy (Decca), Blomstedt (Decca) and Segerstam (Ondine, dark colours) from my point of view.

As always, it is a matter of taste. If you like Sibelius flowing and moving forward, Maazel/VPO could be your choice. If you like the stereotype of finnian woods and lakes at moonshine, Berglund/Bournemouth could suit you well.

Karajan's recordings with the Berlin Philharmonic at DG (not EMI) are not to be missed, only Nos. 4 to 7.

Besides, lots of individual views. Bernstein's psychodrama with the NYPO, his late broad view with the VPO, Collins almost outperforming Maazel in terms of speed, Berglund/COE with lean sound, sometimes really ear-opening.

I almost forgot Mäkelä, the latest cycle. If you can get it at cheap ... don't hesitate.


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> The Berglund cycles recorded with the Bournemouth, and Helsinki symphonies. Those are bargain sets.


Just FYI, I have both Berglund cycles. The consensus around here is that Bournemouth is the better of the two. Personally, I agree with the consensus.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Theatre and Ballet Music
2 cd-set


----------



## Philidor

Chosen by Allegro Con Brio, recommended by Merl.

*Antonín Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 F major op. 96 ("American")*

Pražák Quartet










Just great, in particular the Pražáks.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky









on CD-R I made off my LP collection


----------



## starthrower

Manxfeeder said:


> Just FYI, I have both Berglund cycles. The consensus around here is that Bournemouth is the better of the two. Personally, I agree with the consensus.


I'm used to the Bournemouth set. The tempos are faster on the Helsinki performances.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Strauss - various orchestral works part three
for the rest of today.

_Ein Heldenleben_ [_A Hero's Life_] - tone poem op.40 (1898): a)
_Symphonia Domestica_ op.53 (1902-03):
_Salome's Dance_ [_Dance of the Seven Veils_] from the opera _Salome_
op.54 (1903-05):
Waltzes from the opera _Der Rosenkavalier_ op.59, arr. by Rudolf Kempe
(orig. 1909-10):

a) with Peter Mirring (vn.)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel* (1805-1847):* Das Jahr (The year), 12 Charakterstücke für Fortepiano* (1841), as recorded in 2006 by Lauma Skride.

From the liner notes: The twelve "seasons" pieces, one for each month of the year, were composed by Fanny Mendelssohn at the end of 1841 and marked the career breakthrough for the elder sister of Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy. These twelve character pieces reflect her twelve-month stay in Italy, where she was able to break free from the influence of her parents and siblings. Among these Romantic tone miniatures are memories of the Venetian carnival (February), a delicate capriccio (April), and a belcanto piece (June). The chorale variations of March ("Christ is risen") and December ("from heaven on high") on the other hand, are an indication of how Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel benefited from the Bach renaissance which her brother instigated.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 5 (Schalk Edition - 1894)
London Philharmonic Orchestra - Leon Botstein


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Günter Wand: Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks (1983)

I think this was a co-production between EMI and Deutsche Harmonia Mundi, and my CD says it was also a co-production with NDR which must be Norddeutschen Rundfunk (North German Radio). Early digital sound; it's pretty good with emphasis on the upper strings. Brahms was a native of Hamburg, though he is more closely associated with Vienna now.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2*

I got this at Goodwill for $1. I don't know what to think of it. Abbado seems to think he has found something new in this piece. I guess I need to hear it a couple more times. But rhe third movement is lovely, which is good enough for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 175781


It looks like the carpal tunnel syndrome in his left hand is kicking in again.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Loe Brouwer's guitar sonatas receive commanding performances on this recording.


----------



## Merl

I hadn't heard this Dvorak American SQ recording before and was intrigued. I love the Koeckert's brisk, uncompromising way here (there's no sentimentality in this one). What I don't like is the Koeckert's very sloppy intonation, poor use of dynamics and the wiry sound of the violins (not surprising for an early 50s mono recording, tbf). Even with its limitations its still a fascinating recording and shows that not every ensemble in the past were vibrato or rubato fetishists who dragged out slow movements and barreled thru quicker movements (like one much lauded, massively overrated quartet I could mention).


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nutcracker









on CD-R off my LP collection


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 3 in D minor

*Christa Ludwig, contralto
Konzertveringung Wiener Staatsopernchor
Wiener Sangerknaben
Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein*

Continuing Bernstein's video Mahler cycle with this brilliant Third.


----------



## haziz

A superb recording of two beautiful symphonies by a sadly under-rated and now almost forgotten composer. Highly recommended!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chat Noir

Merl said:


> I hadn't heard this Dvorak American SQ recording before and was intrigued. I love the Koeckert's brisk, uncompromising way here (there's no sentimentality in this one). What I don't like is the Koeckert's very sloppy intonation, poor use of dynamics and the wiry sound of the violins (not surprising for an early 50s mono recording, tbf). Even with its limitations its still a fascinating recording and shows that not every ensemble in the past were vibrato or rubato fetishists who dragged out slow movements and barreled thru quicker movements (like one much lauded, massively overrated quartet I could mention).
> 
> 
> View attachment 175796


I have that exact 10" album. With the flimsy 'gatefold' style paper cover. The back part that holds the record had the sleeves sewn to the covers with a sewing machine type stitch! This one and one of Strauss/Borodin are the only two DG I have like that.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 7
Gustav Mahler Jugendorchester - Franz Welser-Möst


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Symphony No. 1*

Berglune, Helsinki Philharmonic


----------



## OCEANE

beautiful hymns


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler 9th by Daniel Harding & Concertgebouw Orchestra



https://www.nporadio4.nl/concerten/9254aa43-f5fb-4002-a841-d7298b24bf9c/mahlers-symfonie-nr-9


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*Piano Concerto #21* in C, K467
*Simone Dinnerstein* - Piano
Havana Lyceum Orchestra
José Antonio Méndez Padrón - Conductor


----------



## alinkner1

*F. J. Haydn*: _Symphonies 78, 79, 80, 81_
Accademia Bizantina - - Ottavio Dantone


----------



## OCEANE

Mahler No. 4


----------



## starthrower

Art Rock said:


> *Ernst Toch: Complete Symphonies (Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Alun Francis, CPO, 3 CD's)*
> 
> Ernst Toch (1887-1964) was an Austrian composer of classical music and film scores. This CPO box collects his seven symphonies on three discs. Today CD2: Symphonies 2 (1951) and 3 (1955). The second is a beautiful piece, almost pastoral at times, while the third is more dramatic and heroic.


Listening to these two tonight. Your post reminded me that I hadn't given this set a listen for several years. Some very colorful and imaginative orchestration and yes, plenty of drama without too much bombast.

On deck to be revisited are two other CPO orchestral sets. Aulis Sallinen, and Egon Wellesz.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Could tell early on Harding's M9 wasn't going anywhere.. Next..


----------



## Bkeske

von Karajan conducts Sibelius - Symphonie Nr. 5 Op. 82 • Tapiola Op. 112. Berliner Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon 1965. German release


----------



## Chat Noir

The brief, but excellent _Eight Pieces for String Quartet_ from this album:


----------



## atsizat




----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60*

_London Symphony Orchestra
Istvan Kertesz_
Recorded: 1965-12-08
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Liszt & Alkan: Music for cello and piano


----------



## Chat Noir

Before retiring for bed, this splendid sonata for violin, viola da gamba and harpsichord by Jean-Marie Leclair:


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

von Karajan conducts Sibelius

Finlandia
Valse Triste
Der Schwan Von Tuonela
Tapiola
 Berliner Philharmoniker. Deutsche Grammophon 1967. German release


----------



## ribonucleic

Debussy - Images (Marc-André Hamelin)


----------



## Bkeske

Edouard Van Remoortel conducts Grieg

Holberg Suite
Wedding Day At Troldhaugen, Op. 65, No. 6
Lyric Suite, Op. 54
Norwegian Dances, Op. 35
Bamberger Symphoniker. VOX 1970


----------



## Rogerx

Ciurlionis: Piano Works Vol. 1

Muza Rubackyte (piano)

Ciurlionis: Chansonette, Dainele, VL 199
Ciurlionis: Humoresque, VL 162
Ciurlionis: Impromptu, VL 181
Ciurlionis: Mazurka, VL 222
Ciurlionis: Mazurka, VL 234
Ciurlionis: Nocturne, VL 178
Ciurlionis: Nocturne, VL 183
Ciurlionis: Prelude VL 187
Ciurlionis: Prelude, VL 164
Ciurlionis: Prelude, VL 169
Ciurlionis: Prelude, VL 182a
Ciurlionis: Prelude, VL 184
Ciurlionis: Prelude, VL 185
Ciurlionis: Prelude, VL 186
Ciurlionis: Prelude, VL 188
Ciurlionis: Prelude, VL 230


----------



## OCEANE

D. 960


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Bach* - Maria Tipo – Variations Goldberg


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn, Schumann & Wolf

Amedeo Modigliani Quartet


Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Wolf, H: Italian Serenade in G major


----------



## Floeddie

Samuel Barber - Orchestral Works Vol. 1 Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Marin Alsop

Impulse purchase first listen. The opening song is really good!


----------



## senza sordino

Bach Sleepers Wake Cantata BWV 140, Magnificat in D BWV 243, plus a few fillers. My disk, recorded in 2000









Bach Brandenburg Concerti, Concerto Italiano and Rinaldo Alessandrini, released in 2006. Spotify.









Bach Partita #2 in Dm, Sonata #3 in C, Partita #3 in E (Disk two of two). Grumiaux recorded in 1961. My disk


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Symphony 6
Rosbaud/SWR SO
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey 









Rubbra - Missa Cantuariensis, Dormi Jesu, That Virgin’s Child Most Meek, St Dominic Mass
Hickox/St Margaret’s Westminster Singers









Charpentier - Les Arts florissants 
Christie/Les Arts Florissants 









Schnittke - Gogol Suite, Labyrinths
Markiz/Malmo SO


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tonight Book 1, Book 2 in next couple of days..


----------



## Art Rock

*Felix Mendelssohn: The Complete String Quartets (Melos Quartet, DG, 3 CD's)*

Switching to Mendelssohn for the early morning string quartets routine. Today the first CD, containing the unnumbered quartet he composed at age 14, the first and the sixth.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach

Gábor Boldoczki (trumpet)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra

Bach, C P E: Trumpet Concerto in E flat major
Bach, J S: Bist du bei mir, BWV508
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV148 'Bringet dem Herrn Ehre seines Namens'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV645 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme'
Bach, J S: Concerto for Oboe & Violin in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in A major, BWV1055


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Proceeding with Mozart's quartets.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 16 E-flat major KV 428*

Armida Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Wojciech Kilar* (1932-2013): *Krzesany* (16 min.) (1974), as recorded in 2002 by the Polish National Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Antoni Wit.

Kilar is one of the most fascinating composers to have crossed my path lately. Experimental yet accessible, and at times deeply moving. I recommend the entire disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete String Quartets & Piano Quintet

Till Fellner (piano)

Belcea Quartet


Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
Brahms: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, Op. 51 No. 1
Brahms: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 51 No. 2
Brahms: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 67


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Carlo Gesualdo *(1566-1613): *Responsoria et alia ad Officium Hebdomadae Sanctae spectantia* (~1611), as recorded in 2012 by La Compagnia del Madrigale, directed by Vittoria Colonna.

Talk about fascinating composers. Gesualdo was not not only a gifted composer who employed chromaticism in a way that would only be heard again this way in the 19th century; he also murdered his wife and her lover when he caught them red-handed, and wasn't even convicted for it, as the law permitted this back then. Wow...


----------



## Montarsolo

Bach, Brandenburgische Konzerte 1 & 2, Pinnock.


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 8_
*Les Dissonances / David Grimal • 2013 Live* • Dissonances Records

Light, agile and elegant. There isn't much of an avant-garde element as in Ádám Fischer's insightful recording; and there is certainly no grand old maestro double cream either. It is in fact simple and straight, and that's elegant.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Vanhal* (1739-1813):* Sinfonia in A, Br.A9* (1772), as recorded in 1999 by the Nicolaus Esterhazy Sinfonia, conducted by Uw Grodd.

Of course this period was understandably dominated by Haydn and Mozart, but let's not completely forget their almost-just-as-talented colleagues such as Vanhal.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Einojuhani Rautavaara* (1928-2016): *Harp concerto* (2000), as recorded in 2001 by Marielle Nordmann (harp) with the Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Leif Segerstam.

A rather eccentric concerto at times, or, more positively stated: "interesting". Quite varied.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Concertos pour piano & Mélodies

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth, Cédric Tiberghien, Stéphane Degout


Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques: Kaddisch
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques: L'enigme eternelle
Ravel: Don Quichotte à Dulcinée
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto in D major (for the left hand)
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major
Ravel: Sainte
Ravel: Trois poemes de Stephane Mallarmé


----------



## Rogerx

Walton, Pärt, Bruch

Nils Mönkemeyer (viola)

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Markus Poschner

Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Bruch: Romance for viola & orchestra/piano, Op. 85
Pärt: Fratres for Viola & Orchestra
Walton: Viola Concerto


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Strauss - various orchestral works. A long-ish part four
scattered throughout late morning and this afternoon.

_Eine Alpensinfonie_ - tone poem op.64 (1911-15):
_Le bourgeois gentilhomme_ - suite after Molière op.60 (1911-17):
Waltz from the ballet _Schlagobers_ [_Whipped Cream_] op.70 (1921-22):
_Tanzsuite aus Klavierstücken von François Couperin_ for small orchestra
WoO (1923):
_Parergon zur Symphonia Domestica_ for piano left-hand and orchestra
op.73 (1924-25): a)
_Panathenäenzug_ [_All-Athenian Procession_] - symphonic studies in the form
of a passacaglia for piano left-hand and orchestra op.74 (1926-27): b)

a) and b) with Peter Rösel (pf.)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

Gabrieli


----------



## Montarsolo

Samuel Barber, violin concerto, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Rogerx

Moscheles - Symphony & Piano Concerto

Liu Xiao Ming (piano)

Brandenburg State Orchestra, Nikos Athinaos


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: 4 Preludes for Chamber Orchestra, The Swineherd Suite, Andersen Fairy Tales Suite, Galoshes of Fortune Suite (Musica Viva Chamber Orchestra, Russkaya Konservatoriya Chamber Choir Soloists, Kirill Ershov, Naxos)*

This is light classical music, but fun to listen to once in a while.


----------



## Montarsolo

Bach, Kantate Erfreut euch, ihr Herzen, Herreweghe


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Lieder

Renée Fleming (soprano), Christoph Eschenbach (piano)

Schubert: An die Nachtigall, D497
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Schubert: Der Tod und das Mädchen, D531
Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
Schubert: Die junge Nonne, D828
Schubert: Die Männer sind méchant, D866 No. 3
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Frühlingsglaube, D686
Schubert: Gretchen am Spinnrade, D118
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
Schubert: Im Frühling, D882
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Viola, D786 (Schober)


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen


In 1993 Naji succeeded Hakim Messiaen as organist of the church of La Trinite, Paris.


----------



## prlj

Twice a morning, all week. (Concerts for Kids.)


----------



## haziz

*BBC Radio 3*
*Composer of the Week Anton Bruckner (1824-1896)*
*Organist Extraordinaire*
Episode 2 of 5 

Donald Macleod follows Bruckner’s ascent into the organ lofts of Europe.

Anton Bruckner was one of the great symphonists, and yet recognition for his talents as a composer came late in life. An Austrian by birth, noted for his improvisatory skills at the organ, he received invitations to travel abroad to France and England to demonstrate his skills. But though he would eventually be recognised as one of the most innovative composers of the late 19th century, during his lifetime he was plagued by doubt, not helped by the harsh reactions of Viennese music critics. He was also often dubbed a buffoon because of his dress, dialect and mannerisms. This week Donald Macleod lifts the lid on the life and music of Anton Bruckner, focusing upon different themes to better understand both the man and the music.

Bruckner’s interest in the organ developed from a very young age, watching his father play for their local church. By the age of ten, he was deputising for his father and after being accepted as a chorister at St. Florian monastery, would go on to establish his reputation as a virtuoso performer and improviser on the organ in the monastery church there. Despite his talents, Bruckner was often shy when it came to putting himself forward. At an interview for the post of organist at Linz Cathedral, his own teacher had to chivvy him along to attend. But once the panel heard him play, there was no question that he was the right person for the job.

Throughout his career, his reputation as an improviser at the organ often over-shadowed his reputation as a composer. He received an invitation to perform on the organ of Notre Dame in Paris, where distinguished guests such as Saint-Saëns and Gounod were greatly impressed. Then in the 1870s he was invited to give six recitals in London at the Royal Albert Hall, where he held the audience so spell-bound on the Father Willis organ, that he was asked to give further concerts at the Crystal Palace. But despite Bruckner's great success at the organ, we’re left asking why, as a composer, he left so few compositions for this instrument.

Prelude in E flat, WAB 127 No 2
Edwin Horn, organ

Postlude in D minor, WAB 126
Gerd Schaller, organ

Libera me, WAB 22
RIAS Chamber Choir
Academy for Early Music, Berlin
Łukasz Borowicz, conductor

Vor Arneths Grab, WAB 53
RIAS Chamber Choir
Members of the Academy for Early Music, Berlin
Łukasz Borowicz, conductor

Prelude and Fugue in C minor, WAB 131
Gerd Schaller, organ

Te Deum, WAB 45
Jessye Norman, soprano
Yvonne Minton, alto
David Rendall, tenor
Samuel Ramey, bass
Chicago Symphony Chorus
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim, conductor

Bruckner, arr. Edwin Horn
March in D minor, WAB 96
Hansjörg Albrecht, organ

Produced by Luke Whitlock









BBC Radio 3 - Composer of the Week, Anton Bruckner (1824-1896), Organist Extraordinaire


Donald Macleod delves into Bruckner’s abilities at the organ.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart 38, Solti. Vinyl.


----------



## Vasks

*Dobrzynski - Overture to "Monbar" (Borowicz/Chandos)
Chopin - Piano Concerto #2 (Ax/RCA)*


----------



## Helgi

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2*
Adam Fischer, Danish Chamber Orchestra

Giving these a listen and I must say I prefer his brother's take on the symphonies.

They're _interesting_, I'll give them that. But I can't help thinking that Brahms looks a little despairing there, in the background.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Sonatas for Piano and Violin

Lars Vogt (piano) & Christian Tetzlaff (violin)


----------



## haziz

Botstein and the American Symphony Orchestra in a live recording of Bruckner's 7th Symphony. They are playing the dreaded Schalk edition. They also manage to play the entire symphony in 52 minutes, which is a huge plus in my opinion.


----------



## sbmonty

Dvořák: Terzetto in C Major for Two Violins and Viola, Op. 77, B. 148
Pražák Quartet


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1984)


----------



## Itullian

St John Passion from this great set


----------



## Rogerx

Vanhal: Two Symphonies & Cello Concerto

Istvan Vardai (violoncello)

Camerata Schweiz, Howard Griffiths


----------



## pmsummer

CANTIGAS FROM THE COURT OF DOM DINIS
_Devotional, Satirical, & Courtly Medieval Love Songs_
*Various and Anonymous 13th/14th c. Compsers*
Theatre of Voices
Margriet Tindemans - vielle
Paul Hillier - director, voice
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Malx

*Scriabin, Piano Works including Sonatas Nos 4, 5, 8 & 9 - Andrei Korobeinikov.*

I keep trying from time to time to 'get' Scriabin's keyboard works but they are still not clicking for me - i'll no doubt try again at sometime or maybe it is time to say 'not for me' we'll see.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Richard Strauss - various orchestral works part five,
plus the celebrated final songs.

How did the ageing Strauss refer to his later works - "splinters
from an old man's workbench", or something like that?

Horn Concerto no.2 in E-flat WoO (1942): a)
_Metamorphosen_ - study for 23 solo strings WoO (1944-45):
Oboe Concerto in D WoO (1945): b)
_Duett-Concertino_ in F for clarinet and bassoon with harp and string
orchestra WoO (1946-47): c)
_Symphonic Fragment_ for orchestra, arr. from the music for the ballet
_Josephslegende_ op.63 (orig. 1912-14 - arr. 1947):

a) with Peter Damm (hn.)
b) with Manfred Clement (ob.)
c) with Manfred Weise (cl.) and Wolfgang Liebscher (bn.)









_Vier letzte Lieder_ [_Four Last Songs_] for soprano and orchestra WoO
[Texts: Hermann Hesse/Joseph von Eichendorff] (1948):


----------



## Kiki

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_Symphony No. 5_
*Philharmonia Orchestra / Herbert von Karajan* • 1952,1953 • EMI

Very grand, very beautiful and very loud (what an orchestra the Philharmonia was during those days!), also very, very slow (Karajan did switch between slow and not-so-slow to create a bit of contrast and momentum.) These days I tend to avoid this kind of performance, but I have to admit, I found this very addictive.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Donnacha Dennehy: Grá agus Bás*

Iarla O’Lionáird (voice), Dawn Upshaw (soprano)
Crash Ensemble, Alan Pierson

Irish composer Donnacha Dennehy, whom, the New Yorker has called "a star of Dublin's active new music scene," makes his Nonesuch debut with Grá agus Bás. This ambitious set features a pair of dramatic pieces written for two very different but equally extraordinary voices - former Afro-Celt Sound system vocalist Iarla O’Lionáird and American soprano, and Nonesuch label-mate, Dawn Upshaw. Often described as a post-minimalist, Dennehy, says British music magazine The Wire, "has a sound world all his own." Here he uses elements of Irish traditional culture as a springboard to create work with no visible roots-a borderless music that is mysterious and elegiac, as deeply moving as it is utterly transfixing. 

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mOu_3SnzdctNoOKA7TxssATwu-IzDsfnw



Kudos to @Art Rock for having mentioned this in a different thread and for reminding me to look inward when you've lost sight of what's ahead...


----------



## atsizat




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Sergei Taneyev* (1856-1915): *Studies for solo piano* (1888), as recorded in 2005 by Joseph Banowetz.

Taneyev is often dismissed as overly dry and academic, but I think there's plenty of heartfelt inspiration on this disc. Judge for yourself...


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis

Lucia Popp (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano) Gwynne Howell (bass), Mallory Walker (tenor),

Chicago Symphony Chorus (chorus)


Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Monsalvat

Just finished this:








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 36* in C major, KV 425, “Linz”
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1984)

Clocking in at 39-and-a-half minutes, this is one of the _longest_ recordings of this work I can remember hearing, but it is _not_ the _slowest_. It's just that Harnoncourt insists on taking all the repeats which is something I'm not used to. Bruno Walter did this in 27 minutes, and finale was just under six minutes; Harnoncourt's finale is eleven minutes. Karajan's DGG recording took 26-and-a-half minutes, with seven-and-a-quarter minutes in the finale. The finale does start to sound repetitive the way Harnoncourt takes it. But the musicianship is good, and the tempi are never too slow. 

I think I'm going to put on some of Brahms's chamber music next, played by the Amadeus Quartet.


----------



## sAmUiLc

on CD-R off my LP collection

This is my first ever B8. Because of that I have a special affection to it. At the beginning of the last movement, the Cossack Theme, the timpani are in the proper spot of the aural picture and whacked most excitingly.

Also love the LP cover, but unfortunately the LP was given away, so I no longer possess the picture. But I can see it in the online picture, even though it is much smaller.


----------



## Art Rock

*Mikis Theodorakis: Seven Songs of Federico Garcia Lorca, Three Songs, Four Epitafios (Μaria Farantouri, John Williams, CBS)*

The Lorca songs are wonderful, on the fence between traditional and classical, the singing by Farantouri is simply brilliant, and Williams' guitar play highly effective. The solo guitar transcription of four of the Epitafios makes for a nice interlude, before the haunting voice of Farantouri returns in the Three Songs. A wonderful album.


----------



## Philidor

Fine music.

*Antonín Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 F major op. 96 ("American")*

Pavel Haas Quartet










I like all recordings of the Pavel Haas Quartet so far, but with the Prazaks, I found a little bit more warmth which did not make a totally inappropriate impression to me.


----------



## pmsummer

ENGLISH MUSIC FOR VIOLS
*John Jenkins - William Lawes - Matthew Locke - Henry Purcell*
Fretwork
_
Virgin Classics_

5-CD set


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## alinkner1

*J.S. Bach*: _Cantatas BWV 180,49,115_
Christoph Prégardien, Tenor
Barbara Schlick, Soprano
Andreas Scholl, Alto
Gotthold Schwarz, Bass
Christophe Coin, Piccolo cello
Ensemble Baroque de Limoges
Concerto Vocale Leipzig - - Christophe Coin
Recording: Kirche Ponitz (Thüringen), November 1993


----------



## Chilham

Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle
Susanna Mälkki, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Mika Kares, Szilvia Vörös









Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin Suite
Susanna Mälkki, Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## senza sordino

Telemann Tafelmusik Part Two. Spotify. One and a half disks from this four-disk set. 

Overture for oboe, trumpet, strings and continuo
Quartet in Dm for two flutes, recorder (or bassoon) and continuo 
Concerto in F for three violins, strings and continuo 
Trio in Em flute, oboe and continuo 
Sonata in A for violin and continuo 
Conclusion in D for oboe, trumpet, strings and continuo


----------



## Flamme

Essential Classics - Georgia Mann - BBC Sounds


Refresh your morning with a great selection of classical music.




www.bbc.co.uk











Georgia Mann plays the best in classical music, with discoveries and surprises rubbing shoulders with familiar favourites. 0930 Playlist starter – listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today. 1010 Song of the Day – harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice. 1045 Playlist reveal – a sequence of music suggested by you in response to our starter today. 1130 Slow Moment – time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Georgieva

Bach - St. Matthew Passion BWV 244 part I -* Bruno Walter *(1945...)

Thanks for inspiration


----------



## Georgieva

Bach: Organ Masterworks
Vol. V - Kei Koito (2015)


----------



## alinkner1

*Dmitry Shostokovich*: _String Quartets 10, 11 and 13
Éder Quartet _


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Claudio Monteverdi *(1567-1643): *Tempro la Cetra*, from *Settimo libro de Madrigali* (1619), as recorded in 1988 by Ensemble Concerto & Cappella Mauriziana, conducted by Roberto Gini.

To be sure, I certainly do not like everything by Monteverdi, and his 7th book of Madrigals varies markedly in quality, but the vocal performance by Giovanni Faverio on the opening track, "Tempro la Cetra", I find exceptionally brilliant. It almost seems like he remembers a previous life working with Monteverdi himself. Utterly convincing.


----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrith"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD3 - Music from the Court of King Janus at Nicosla (1374 - 1432)

Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Philidor

Some more Reger.

*Max Reger

Sonata No. 1 F-sharp minor for organ op. 33
Fantasia on the chorale "Wie schön leucht' uns der Morgenstern" op. 40 No. 1
Fantasia on the chorale "Straf mich nicht in deinem Zorn" op. 40 No. 2*

Gerhard Weinberger


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'*

_American Symphony Orchestra
Leon Botstein_

Live recording of the Löwe edition of the symphony. Botstein does favor faster tempos and decries the gradual slowing over the decades in performances of Bruckner's music.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*Clarinet Concerto*, K. 622
*Annelien van Wauwe* - Basset Clarinet
North German Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze - Conductor


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

Bach - Gerhard Weinberger – Organ Works Vol. 12


*Was Gott Tut, Das Ist Wohlgetan BWV 1116
Herr Jesu Christ, Du Höchstes Gut BWV 1114
Machs Mit Mir, Gott, Nach Deiner Güt BWV 957*


----------



## Chat Noir

Poulenc: _Sextette_ for piano and winds/Hindemith: _Kammermuzik_.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*Horn Concerto #3* In E Flat, K447
*Sarah Willis* - Horn
Havana Lyceum Orchestra
José Antonio Méndez Padrón - Conductor


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Liza Lim *- Invisibility
*Bryn Harrison* - surface forms (repeating)
*Mary Bellamy *- Transference
*Aaron Cassidy* - memento/memorial
*Aaron Cassidy *- And the sream, Bacon's scream, is the operation through which the entire body escapes through the mouth (or, Three Studies for Figures at the Base of a Cruxifixion)
*Aaron Cassidy* - memento/memorial
*Liza Lim *- Songs found in dream

Elision Ensemble


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, Horn concertos KV 417 and KV 447, David Pyatt / Marriner.

This cd is for sale on Discogs for 91 euro.


----------



## Montarsolo

Andrew Kenneth said:


> *Liza Lim *- Invisibility
> *Bryn Harrison* - surface forms (repeating)
> *Mary Bellamy *- Transference
> *Aaron Cassidy* - memento/memorial
> *Aaron Cassidy *- And the sream, Bacon's scream, is the operation through which the entire body escapes through the mouth (or, Three Studies for Figures at the Base of a Cruxifixion)
> *Aaron Cassidy* - memento/memorial
> *Liza Lim *- Songs found in dream
> 
> Elision Ensemble
> 
> 
> View attachment 175849


The cover hurts


----------



## Chilham

A bit late on the draw, but:









Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 "American"
Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## eljr

*Gavin Higgins: Ekstasis*

David Cohen, Thomas Gould (violin), Sara Roberts
Piatti Quartet, Fidelio Trio


> The dedication of the performers...and the clarity and immediacy of the recording, are all highly impressive. Those drawn to music whose contemporaneity does not exclude accessibility should... — Gramophone Magazine, February 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 1st Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* NI6421
*Label:* Nimbus
*Length:* 74 minutes


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## alinkner1

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _Violin Concertos Vol. 9_
Boris Begelman, violin
Concerto Italiano - - Rinaldo Alessandrini


----------



## Montarsolo

Listening to a recent purchase. I am very charmed by it. Bach, Brandenburgische Konzerte 4, 5, 6. CD
The harpsichord playing is remarkably good.


----------



## starthrower

Several years ago I picked up four modern symphony cycles on CPO including the Toch. These symphonies are better than I remembered so I'm glad to revisit them.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Montarsolo

Debussy, String Quartet in G minor. Quartetto Italiano. Thriftstore cd. Nice music, nice recording.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

One of Dave's Faves and I forgot Rameau was once one of mine.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64*
_
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko








_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2*

Abbado with the Orchestra Mozart.

Abbado seems to be emphasizing the lovesickness of the composer over the struggle with self-destruction that's in this piece, so overall it's smoothed over, though he's following the score directions pretty observantly and the orchestra is light and responsive. 

The highlight for me is the third movement. I remember Peter Schikele saying that the adagio espressivo is one of his favorite, if not his very favorite, pieces, and I haven't understood that feeling until I heard this. It's indulgent in the best way.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bach, Brandenburg Concerto No. 5

I can't believe I got this set for 74 cents. Personally, I like his take on these pieces. Especially for 74 cents.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

I remember this CD.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Wilhelm Furtwängler_
Recorded: 1951-04-22
Recording Venue: Cairo

Live recording by Radio Cairo (1951). I don't usually associate Furtwangler with Tchaikovsky, and I am generally not a fan of Furtwangler, but I had to know what he made of this masterpiece of a symphony by my favorite composer.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Daugherty - various works 
part one for the rest of today.

Notes are from an older post of mine.​
An American composer who is deeply aware of his country's cultural history but isn't averse to placing tongue firmly in cheek when musically depicting certain aspects of it. Some may argue that getting high readings on the Camp-o-meter at the expense of dead celebrities or wildly diverse examples of Americana indicates little more than post-modern One-Trick Ponyism but I honestly don't give a hoot - this is just enormous fun and Daugherty is probably more kindly-disposed towards some of the actual subjects than the music might suggest.

Besides, the selections below are early-ish Daugherty and most of the subject matter originated from the late 1950s and 60s period when he was growing up with all this sort of stuff around him - these days he is still not afraid to use kitsch humour and pastiche, although his more recent depictive compositions tend to be along the lines of nostalgic evocations and tributes which often delve further back into America's multi-faceted heritage more than most of the works here.

On the _American Icons_ collection below there are colourful homages to:

1. Jimmy Cagney as hoofer - the energetic stage-covering tap-dancing act is depicted by a pair of crash cymbals in separate stereo channels.
2. Plastic garden flamingos - a musical pun of sorts, done in a vaguely flamenco-ish dance style.
3. Elvis Presley - a bassoon playing variations of the _Dies irae_, it also includes a snatch of the Presley hit _It's Now or Never_. Live performances have been known to feature the bassoonist in Las Vegas-era Elvis costume.
4. A car assembly line in 1960s Detroit - think of it as an All-American update of Aleksandr Mosolov's _Iron Foundry_.
5. Barbie dolls/cheerleaders - a playful vocal work in five parts. The B52s would have had a ball making a cover of this.
6. Liberace - a four-part concerto-cum-suite of contrasting moods.
7. Jackie Onassis - the work here is basically the elegiacal prelude to Daugherty's opera on the same subject minus the taped voiceover.

What's not to like?

_Snap!_ for large chamber ensemble (1987): a)
_Flamingo_ for orchestra (1991): b)
_Dead Elvis_ for solo bassoon, E-flat clarinet, trumpet, bass trombone, violin,
double bass and percussion (1993): c)
_Motown Metal_ for brass ensemble and percussion (1994): d)
_What's That Spell?_ - 'pop cantata' for two Barbie sopranos and rock 'n' roll
chamber ensemble [Text: Michael Daugherty] (1995): e)
_Le Tombeau de Liberace_ for piano and orchestra (1996): f)
_Jackie's Song_ - prelude for cello and chamber orchestra (1996): g)

a) with the London Sinfonietta/Markus Stenz
b) and d) with the London Sinfonietta/David Zinman
c) with Charles Ullery (bn.) and the London Sinfonietta/David Zinman
e) Lisa Bielawa (vocals), Alex Sweeton (vocals) and Dogs of Desire/David Alan Miller
f) with Paul Crossley (pf.) and the London Sinfonietta/Markus Stenz
g) with Christopher van Kampen (vc.) and the London Sinfonietta/Michael Daugherty










_Metropolis Symphony_ for orchestra (1988-93):


----------



## Malx

I heard this piece on YouTube with Honeck conducting the Frankfurt RSO which set me off hunting for a recording of the piece - this is the only one I could find.
*MacMillan, Larghetto for Orchestra - Pittsburgh SO, Manfred Honeck.*

If you only know MacMillan from some of his earlier modern pieces that at times can be a little abrasive put that to one side. This piece, that was commissioned by the Pittsburgh orchestra to mark Honeck's 10th year as music director, is a largely gentle work that others have described as having an 'American feel, perhaps reminiscent of some slower Copland pieces' (I paraphrase). Whatever, I strongly recommend you take fifteen minutes of your day and either stream the Pittsburgh recording (disc cover below) or try the attached YouTube link.
Interestingly the more recent Frankfurt recording is over a minute quicker according to the timings.


----------



## eljr

*Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2*

Arabella Steinbacher (violin), Festival Strings Lucerne, Daniel Dodds


> Steinbacher avoids any attempt to extract the music’s expressive world beyond what it can deliver, instead allowing her playing’s state-of-the-art tonal loveliness – at once silky and likeably... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 15th Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* PTC5186952
*Label:* Pentatone
*Length:* 60 minutes


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*Concerto for Flute and Harp* in C, K299
*María Cecilia Muñoz *- Flute
*Sarah O'Brien* - Harp
Kammerorchester Basel
Yuki Kasai - Conductor


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*Bassoon Concerto* in B flat, K191
*Karen Geoghegan* - Bassoon
BBC Philharmonic Orchestra
Gianandrea Noseda - Conductor


----------



## Chat Noir

From the era when concertos were short. Piccolo trumpet supremo Maurice André playing Telemann and Handel.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Chat Noir

atsizat said:


>


Just one of those days when you're minding your own business hanging about half-naked, then a naked boy with wings comes along and tries to stab you with a pencil. Cue the bassoon.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*Oboe Concerto* in C, K271k
*Cristina Gómez Godoy* - Oboe
West-Eastern Divan Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim - Conductor


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Charles Mackerras Conducts:

Voříšek - Sinfonia In D
Dvořák - Czech Suite, Op. 39
English Chamber Orchestra. Philips 1971. Netherlands release


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*Flute Concerto #1* in G, K313 (285c)
*Magali Mosnier* - Flute
Münchener Kammerorchester


----------



## haziz

*Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition*

_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy








_


----------



## prlj

*Mahler 1 Concertgebouw/Lenny*

With a fresh copy of the standard performing edition score...


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'*
_
Berliner Philharmoniker
Kirill Petrenko








_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Jean Martinon conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 1 In E Flat, Op. 2 & Symphony No. 2 In A Minor, Op. 55. Orchestre National De La RTF. Angel 1974


----------



## sAmUiLc

Wendy Carlos - Switched-On Brandenburgs, Vol. II


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1987 CD release of "Switched-On Brandenburgs, Vol. II" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 4* in D minor, Op. 120 (revised version)
John Eliot Gardiner: Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique (1997)

Next:








Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Christian Thielemann: Staatskapelle Dresden (2012)


----------



## Floeddie

*Autumn Leaves in the Styles of 10 Classical Composers 00:07:46*






Enjoy.


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts Brahms - Serenade in A. New York Philharmonic. Columbia Masterworks 1968


----------



## jambo

I'm thinking of some Tchaikovsky after this, maybe a Manfred.

*Mendelssohn: *Seven Characteristic Pieces
*Mendelssohn: *Fantasy on "The Last Rose of Summer", Op. 15
*Mendelssohn: *Two Pieces
*Mendelssohn: *Fantasy in B flat minor, Op. 28

Dana Protopopescu (piano)
1996









-

*Corelli: *Concerto grosso in D major, Op. 6, No. 1
*Corelli: *Concerto grosso in F major, Op. 6, No. 2
*Corelli: *Concerto grosso in C minor, Op. 6, No. 3
*Corelli: *Concerto grosso in D major, Op. 6, No. 4
*Corelli: *Concerto grosso in B flat major, Op. 6, No. 5
*Corelli: *Concerto grosso in F major, Op. 6, No. 6

Anne Van Royen (lute)
Jean-Marc Pulfer (organ)
Anne-Marie Beckensteiner (harpsichord)
Jean-François Paillard
Orchestre de chambre Jean-François Paillard
1971









-

*Beethoven: *Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 16
*Beethoven: *Piano Quartet in E flat major, WoO 36, No. 1
*Beethoven: *Piano Quartet in D major, WoO 36, No. 2
*Beethoven: *Piano Quartet in C major, WoO 36, No. 3

Clara Scholtes (violin) [Op. 16]
Seido Karasaki (viola) [Op. 16]
Larry DiBello (cello) [Op. 16]
Andreas Ioannides (piano) [Op. 16]
New Zealand Piano Quartet [WoO 36]


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Gazzaniga: Stabat Mater & Gloria

Lucia Viviani (soprano), Giuseppe Chiarini (tenor), Maria Teresa Toso (alto), Mario Scardoni (bass), Alessandro Fagiuoli (violin)

Cappella Musicale della Cattedrale di Verona Orchestra, Cappella Musicale della Cattedrale di Verona Choir, Alberto Turco


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Steve Reich: Runner & Music for Ensemble and Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Eduard Franck: Orchestral Works

Christiane Edinger (violin)

Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen, Ola Rudner


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21

*New York Philharmonic
Bruno Walter*

Recording: New York City, Columbia 30th Street Studio, February 3, 1950; Carnegie Hall, November 29, 1947

Wrapping up the mono Bruno Walter Beethoven cycle (minus the 9th with the rerecorded finale) here. This is an interesting 5th in that after a quick opening movement, the slow movement is quite measured. In fact, I don't recall the last time I heard it this slow. It's interesting in a good way and never feels wrong. The rest goes by more typically, and the finale feels as triumphant as it ought to. This may be the first time I've concluded a cycle with the 1st (which is as enjoyable as the rest of the cycle), but that's the order they were presented in the set.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Symphony 7
Rosbaud/SWR SO
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey 









Vaughan Williams - Concerto for 2 pianos, Job
Boult/LSO; Vronsky & Babin









Tippett - Concerto for Double String Orchestra, Fantasia Concertante, Ritual Dances from The Midsummer Marriage
Davis/BBC SO


----------



## alinkner1

*F. J. Haydn*: _Symphonies 57, 67 and 68_
Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra – Nicholas McGegan


----------



## jambo

A fantastic performance of one of my favourite symphonies. CD 36 from the Muti Warner box

*Tchaikovsky: *Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

Riccardo Muti
Philharmonia Orchestra
1981


----------



## Art Rock

*Felix Mendelssohn: The Complete String Quartets (Melos Quartet, DG, 3 CD's)*

Continuing with Mendelssohn for the early morning string quartets routine. Today the second CD, containing the second and the fifth.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien

Sylvia McNair (soprano), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Nathalie Stutzmann (mezzo-soprano), Leslie Caron (narrator)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## alinkner1

*Dominique Schafer* (1967-2019): _ensemble works_, 2002-2018
ensemble proton bern - - Matthias Kuhn


----------



## Floeddie

*Manuel de Falla: Noches en los Jardines de España, Rafael Orozco · Edmon Colemer · Joven Orquesta; Nacional de España ·(2015)*


----------



## tortkis

The Brandenburg Project (BIS)








J.S. Bach's Brandenburg Concertos + six concertos by contemporary composers: Uri Caine, Brett Dean, Anders Hillborg, Steven Mackey, Olga Neuwirth, Mark-Anthony Turnage
Performers: Maya Beiser, Claire Chase, Mahan Esfahani, Håkan Hardenberger, Fiona Kelly, Pekka Kuusisto, Mårten Larsson, Antje Weithaas, Tabea Zimmermann, Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Tally ho!

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 17 B-flat major KV 458 ("Hunt")*

Armida Quartet

*







*


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 9_
*Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan* • 1982 Live (1982.05.01) • St. Laurent Studio

Electricity in the air!... but I can't help feeling that it is occasionally caught between laid-back coziness and going all out for the kill, perhaps it was at that point still a work-in-progress (this was only Karajan's 2nd concert of Mahler #9), even though they had made a perfectly beautiful but 0-volt recording of it in the studio 2 years ago.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Juditha Triumphans, RV644

Birgit Finnilä, Ingeborg Springer, Julia Hamari, Elly Ameling, Annelies Burmeister

Rundfunks-Solistenvereinigung Berlin, Vittorio Negri


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven 1 & Mozart 18


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: The Cello Works

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), with Robert Kulek (piano)

NDR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Sanderling


----------



## MartinDB

A lot of cello, mostly Britten suites and his Cello Symphony. And Penderecki cello concerto with Rostropovich.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36*

_Grand Symphony Orchestra of All-Union National Radio Service and Central Television Networks
Gennady Rozhdestvensky_
Recorded: 1972-73

_







_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dowland complete lute music with Jakob Lindberg, about halfway in. Had it on all morning, stopping here and there when doing something elsewhere.


----------



## Rogerx

Michael Haydn: Complete Wind Concertos, Vol. 2

Johannes Hinterholzer (horn), Linde Brunmayr-Tutz (flute), Norbert Salvenmoser (trombone), Franz Landlinger (trumpet), Makiko Kurabayashi (bassoon)

Salzburger Hofmusik, Wolfgang Brunner


Haydn, M: Bassoon Concertino in B flat major. P. 52/5
Haydn, M: Concertino for Horn & Trombone in D major
Haydn, M: Concertino for Horn in D major (MH 53)
Haydn, M: Concertino for Trombone in F major
Haydn, M: Concertino for Trumpet in C major
Haydn, M: Concerto for Flute in D major (MH 81)
Haydn, M: Romance in A flat major for horn & string quartet (after Mozart)
Haydn, M: Trumpet Concerto in C major, MH 60, P. 34


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Daugherty - various works part two.
for late morning and early afternoon.

_Jackie O_ - chamber opera in two acts
[Libretto: Wayne Koestenbaum] (1995-96):

Nicole Heaston (sop. - Jackie Onassis)
Stephanie Novacek (mez. - Maria Callas)
Eric Owens (bass - Aristotle Onassis)
Janita Lattimore (sop. - Liz Taylor)
Joyce DiDonato (mez. - Grace Kelly)
Daniel Belcher (bar. - Andy Warhol)
John McVeigh (ten. - voice of Pres. John F. Kennedy)
Bruce Brown (jazz tap-dancer - Paparazzo)

Houston Grand Opera Orchestra conducted by Christopher Larkin









_Route 66_ for orchestra (1998):
_Sunset Strip_ for orchestra (1999):


_UFO_ for solo percussion and orchestra (1999):
​


----------



## NLaslow

My first post. (Hi everyone!)

* GUSTAV MAHLER - Symphony No. 1
Iván Fischer - Budapest Festival Orchestra*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Bartók: Violin Concertos

Janine Jansen (violin)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, London Symphony Orchestra, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Falla*, Manuel de (1876-1946)
*Noches en los Jardines de España
Mari Kodama* - Piano
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Kazuki Yamada - Conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann - Burgmüller

Alexander Lonquich (piano)

Burgmüller, N: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 11
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54


----------



## Shaughnessy

Unless I'm greatly mistaken, this is a vintage 19th century oil painting which records the very first "selfie" in which that dude is apparently trying to angle his iPhone so that he can get a better shot of her rack... "That's it, honey, move your head to the left and just lean a little bit back... nice big smile... oh yeah, babe, that's one for Instagram, woo-hoo"


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Donnacha Dennehy: The Hunger*

Katherine Manley, Iarla Ó Lionáird
Alarm Will Sound, Alan Pierson

"The Hunger features an eerily spectral, hollowed-out soundscape consisting of convulsive microtonal pulsing in woodwind and brass against uneasy shifting microtonal oscillations, disembodied harmonics and skeletal ponticello in strings…A haunting, illuminating, harrowing yet subtly gripping work."

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lkj_YCkOJbxyF3YBEo4oMbmODOZvW4GzE


----------



## Bourdon

Debussy

*La boîte à joujoux*


----------



## Rogerx

Voices of Angels

Stockholm Syndrome Ensemble, Andrej Power, Lawrence Power, Christianne Stotijn



Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV668 'Vor deinen Thron tret' ich'
Dean, B: Voices of Angels
Gubaidulina: Ein Engel ... for alto and double bass
Gubaidulina: Meditation on the Bach Chorale 'Vor deinen Thron tret ich hiermit'
Rachmaninov: How fair this spot, Op. 21 No. 7
Rachmaninov: Muzyka, Op. 34 No. 8
Schnittke: Hymn II for cello and double bass
Wagner: Der Engel (No. 1 from Wesendonck-Lieder)


----------



## starthrower

Also includes Microkosmos, and Little Suite for Christmas, A.D. 1979 for piano


----------



## Vasks

*Rameau - Overture to "Pigmalion" (Rousset/L'Oiseau Lyre)
Loeillet - Trion Sonata in F, Op. 1, No. 1 (Epoca Barocca/cpo)
Lully - Ballet d'Alcidiane et Polexandre (Mallon/Naxos)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgar's ghost said:


> Michael Daugherty - various works part two.
> for late morning and early afternoon.​


I have the Naxos Daugherty box set, and I never listen to it. It seems like his music would be better live so you can actually see the tongue in the cheek. But I need to dig it out and see if I feel differently now.


----------



## Bourdon

Fauré


Mélodies

CD 2


----------



## Art Rock

*Sir Granville Bantock: Twelve Piano Pieces and other piano works (Maria Marchant, Somm)*

A random pick from the cabinet. I like Bantock a lot, especially for his orchestral and vocal works. Here we hear another side of him, piano solo.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Symphony No. 2 (Version for Piano 4 Hands) - Albert: Waltzes for Piano 4 Hands

Tamara Korockin-Schönhage (piano), Andreas Schönhage (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

​


Manxfeeder said:


> I have the Naxos Daugherty box set, and I never listen to it. It seems like his music would be better live so you can actually see the tongue in the cheek. But I need to dig it out and see if I feel differently now.


Oh, I hope you do. I think there is enough depth and variety to Michael Daugherty's soundscapes to the point where the music can more or less stand on its own merits, irrespective of how serious he is about whatever subject he is depicting.


----------



## eljr

*
Æther*

Sarah Aristidou (soloist), Daniel Barenboim, Christian Rivet, Emmanuel Pahud
Orchester des Wandels, Chor der Klangverwaltung, Thomas Guggeis


> Can you capture the ineffable? Sarah Aristidou’s remarkable debut disc Æther explores things within and beyond. She is duly shrouded in mist for the booklet pictures, but there is nothing the... — BBC Music Magazine, January 2022, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 12th Nov 2021
*Catalogue No:* ALPHA781
*Label:* Alpha
*Length:* 65 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Daphne

Lucia Popp (Daphne), Reiner Goldberg (Apollo), Ortrun Wenkel (Gaea),
Kurt Moll (Peneios), Peter Schreier (Leukippos)

Sinfonieorchester und Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Bernard Haitink


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Daugherty - various works part three for
the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

_Philadelphia Stories_ for orchestra (2001):


_Deus ex machina_ - concerto for piano and orchestra (2001):

with Terrence Wilson (pf.)









_Motor City Triptych_ for orchestra (2000):
_Fire and Blood_ for violin and orchestra (2003):
_Raise the Roof_ for timpani and orchestra (2003): a)

a) with Brian Jones (timp.)
​


----------



## Philidor

Next one.

*Antonín Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 F major op. 96 ("American") *

Talich Quartet










After Prazak and Pavel Haas, I am a little bit disappointed. From a technical point of view not immaculate, and the emotional compass was somehow limited ...


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## eljr

*Vivaldi: Concerti Per Violino IX, 'le Nuove Vie'*

Boris Begelman (violin), Rinaldo Alessandrini


> Begelman, who currently leads Concerto Italiano, is an eloquent conveyor of the spirited and lyrical charms of these concertos. His intonation is faultless and his articulation sharply defined... — BBC Music Magazine, September 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 2nd Jul 2021
*Catalogue No:* OP7258
*Label:* Naive










BBC Music Magazine
September 2021
Concerto Choice


----------



## alinkner1

Outstanding recording and performances of these masterpieces:


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Missa Solemnis - Rosa Mannion (soprano), Birgit Remmert (mezzo), James Taylor (tenor), Cornelius Hauptmann (bass), La Chapelle Royale Choir, Collegium Vocale Gent & Orchestre des Champs Elysees, Philippe Herreweghe.








*


----------



## sAmUiLc

The performance on this laserdisc was taped about the same time as the celebrated CD version. Even though the CD was lauded all over the place I never liked it. But I like this LD a lot. Strange! 🙃


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Georgieva

*Johann L. Krebs*
Gerhard Weinberger – Orgelwerke


----------



## Georgieva

This is something new.

*Georg Philipp Telemann*
Concerto in E minor for recorder and flute,
* 
Camille Saint-Saëns*
Tarentelle, Op.6, for flute, clarinet and orchestra 

*Franz Doppler*
Concerto in D minor for two flutes 

* Heitor Villa-Lobos*
Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6 for flute and bassoon 

*Johann Sebastian Bach, Gustav Mahler*
Suite aus den Orchesterwerken


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrith"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD4 - Utopia Triumphans - (The Great Polyphony of the Renaissance)

Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Georgieva

*Frédéric Chopin,*
Ruth Slenczynska – Préludes (Complete)
(1974)


----------



## Montarsolo

Bach, cembalo concertos, Pinnock. Outstanding performance.


----------



## MartinDB

Some Schnittke. His viola concerto with Bashmet, piano quintet, and symphony number 3.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Another from David Hurwitz videos about non-standard repertoire on Dutton Epoch.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## deangelisj35

elgar's ghost said:


> ​


The cover photo is Cadillac Ranch in Texas. I was there once back in the early 1980s.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 5 - Fitzwilliam Quartet.*
Nicely played - now to watch the Champions League.


----------



## Chilham

Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 1
Mikko Franck, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Vilde Frang









Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin
Frank Peter Zimmermann


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Georgy Sviridov* (1915-1998): *Hymns & prayers *(*Pesnopeniya i molitvi*, 1980-1996), as recorded in 2014 by the Credo Chamber Choir, conducted by Bogdan Plish. With Nazar Yakobenchuk (baritone), Ivanna Bondaruk (soprano), Roman Podlubnyak (tenor), Tarasiy Mudrak (bass).

This remains in my top 100 of favorite CD's. Sincere, heartfelt, warm. A real consolation.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Friedrich Gernsheim* (1839-1916): *Six preludes for piano*, op.2 (1868), as recorded in 2019 by Jens Barnieck.

Lovely little miniatures. Quite enjoyable.


----------



## Floeddie

Shaughnessy said:


> *Donnacha Dennehy: The Hunger*
> 
> Katherine Manley, Iarla Ó Lionáird
> Alarm Will Sound, Alan Pierson
> 
> "The Hunger features an eerily spectral, hollowed-out soundscape consisting of convulsive microtonal pulsing in woodwind and brass against uneasy shifting microtonal oscillations, disembodied harmonics and skeletal ponticello in strings…A haunting, illuminating, harrowing yet subtly gripping work."
> 
> Link to label authorized complete recording -
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lkj_YCkOJbxyF3YBEo4oMbmODOZvW4GzE


From Wikipedia:
*Donnacha Dennehy* (born 17 August 1970) is an Irish composer and leader of the Crash Ensemble specializing in contemporary classical music. According to musicologist Bob Gilmore, Dennehy's "high profile of his compositions internationally, together with his work as artistic director of Dublin’s Crash Ensemble, has distinguished him as one of the best-known voices of his generation of Irish composers"

Figures!


----------



## Monsalvat

*JOHANNES BRAHMS*
(I also listened to Thielemann’s 2012 recording of the _First_ Symphony with the Staatskapelle Dresden earlier today.)









*Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Daniel Barenboim: Staatskapelle Berlin (2017)









*Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Herbert von Karajan: Wiener Philharmoniker (1961)









*Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Charles Munch: Boston Symphony Orchestra (1958)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Daugherty - various works part four of four
for the rest of today.

_Time Machine_ for three conductors and orchestra (2003): a)
_Ghost Ranch_ for orchestra (2006):

a) with Marin Alsop, Mei-Ann Chen and Laura Jackson


_Mount Rushmore_ - oratorio for mixed choir and orchestra [Text: extracts from
letters and speeches by George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Theodore
Roosevelt and Abraham Lincoln, plus extracts from song and hymn texts by
William Billings, Maria Cosway and Augustus Toplady] (2010):
_Radio City: Symphonic Fantasy on Arturo Toscanini and the NBC SO_
for orchestra (2011):
_The Gospel According to Sister Aimee_ - concerto for organ with
brass and percussion (2012): a)

a) with Paul Jacobs (org.)
​


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Just stuck Bach in Spotify. Rather scrummy (I have heard this before)


----------



## Montarsolo

A 100 year old pianoconcerto: Mendelssohn, pianoconcert in A minor, 1822. Mendelssohn was 13 years old...


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## atsizat




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

Montarsolo said:


> A *100* year old pianoconcerto: Mendelssohn, pianoconcert in A minor, 1822. Mendelssohn was 13 years old...
> 
> View attachment 175916


Are you sure


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Pierre Boulez: Wiener Philharmoniker (1994)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schubert, Loewe, Schumann - Werner Hollweg - Balladen


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1988 CD release of "Balladen" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Chat Noir

South-African born Priaulx Rainier was, alongside Elisabeth Luytens perhaps, one of the few known composers in England (female or otherwise) writing tonally ambiguous music of the 'new' sort. Her string trio here is maybe an acquired taste for some, but is worthy of repeated listenings. The following work _Quanta_ for SQ and oboe, a work commissioned by the BBC, is also a fine work. Supposedly William Walton remarked in relation to her music that: "she must wear barbed-wire underwear". I think he might not have been a fan.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Floeddie

Tartini, Giuseppe: Cello Concertos - Flute Concertos, Pietro Bosna artist; Arte dell'Arco L', Giovanni Guglielmo


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Symphony No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 13 "Winter Dreams"
Symphony No. 2 in C Minor, Op. 17 "Little Russian"*
_
Grand Symphony Orchestra of All-Union National Radio Service and Central Television Networks
Gennady Rozhdestvensky








_


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Dvořák - Symphony No. 7 In D Minor. The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Odyssey reissue 1980, cassette. Originally 1960. Canadian release


----------



## 13hm13

Edmund Rubbra - Piano Trios; etc. (Endymion Ensemble)


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Diabelli Variations (Mitsuko Uchida)










The recording of the piano edges towards sharpness. But hers is the first performance through which I've ever been able to make headway into this work.

It's probably an opus whose depths can not be fully plumbed until one reaches her age.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#3, #7


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Schubert - Symphony No. 9 In C Major, "Great". The Cleveland Orchestra. CBS Great Performances reissue 1981. Originally Epic 1959


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Piazzolla*, Astor (1921-1992)
*Concerto for Bandoneon* and Chamber Orchestra "Aconcagua"
*Ksenija Sidorova* - Accordion
BBC National Orchestra of Wales


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 5* in C minor, Op. 67
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1959)


----------



## starthrower

La Mer, Prelude..., Trois Nocturnes


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Schumann - Symphony No. 2 In C Major. The Cleveland Orchestra. Epic 1962


----------



## Rogerx

Geijer & Randel: Works for String Quartet

Norrkopingskvartetten


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Symphony 9
Rosbaud/SWR SO
Continuing my Rosbaud odyssey 









Haydn - SQs Op 17 No’s 1, 2, 6
Festetics Quartet









Shostakovich - Symphonies 6 and 12
Petrenko/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic


----------



## Art Rock

*Felix Mendelssohn: The Complete String Quartets (Melos Quartet, DG, 3 CD's)*

Continuing with Mendelssohn for the early morning string quartets routine. Today the third CD, containing the third and the fourth.


----------



## Malx

A touch of insomnia so an early rise and start to this mornings listening.
*Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 6 & 7 - Fitzwilliam Quartet. + Dvořák, String Quartet No 12 'American' - Quatuor Talich.















*


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 5 H310_
*Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Karel Ančerl* • 1962 Live • Multisonic

Really wild! Truly on fire! Despite the horrible broadcast recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Complete String Symphonies, Volume 1

Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz


Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 2 in D major
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 3 in E minor
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9 in C major
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 10 in B minor


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Sergei Prokofiev* (1891-1953):* Alexander Nevsky, op.78* (1938), as recorded in 1979 by the London Symphony Orchestra & London Symphony Chorus, conducted by Claudio Abbado. With Elena Obraztsova (mezzo-soprano).

One of Prokofiev's masterpieces, I think (as is Lieutenant Kijé). Full-blooded performance on this disc.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Gabriel Fauré* (1845-1924): *Nocturnes for piano*, as recorded in 2008 by Charles Owen.

Imho, Fauré's nocturnes are special. Rather than yet another attempt to imitate Chopin, each of these nocturnes seems to be a miniature journey through life itself. Adventurous, explorative, yet always accessible and romantic.


----------



## 13hm13

Danzi - Bassoon quartets, Op. 40 (island)

Franz Ignaz Danzi (1763 - 1826).
Three quartets for bassoon, violin, viola and cello, op. 40 (1813).


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Trios Nos. 5 & 7

Edwin Fischer (piano), Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin), Enrico Mainardi (cello)


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Next Mozart, still great.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 18 A major KV 464*

Armida Quartet


----------



## Montarsolo

Händel, Water music, Pinnock.


----------



## Montarsolo

Malx said:


> Are you sure


O haha, yes. Time flies.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: The Piano Trios & 'Arpeggione' Sonata

The Kalichstein-Laredo-Robinson Trio: Sharon Robinson (violoncello), Joseph Kalichstein (piano) & Jaime Laredo (violin)


Schubert: Notturno in E flat major for piano trio, D897 (Op. post.148)
Schubert: Piano Trio movement in B flat major, D28
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1 in B flat major, D898
Schubert: Piano Trio No. 2 in E flat major, D929
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2


----------



## mikeh375

Taking in a some piano music this AM and then I found The Netherland Bach Societies terrific upload below which I will be dipping into on and off today. The visual representations of Bach's counterpoint are very inventive and effective.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Vivaldi’s Concertos Disc 1. Love it.


----------



## Montarsolo

Pinnock rules


----------



## atsizat




----------



## HerbertNorman

Franz Schubert - piano work for 4 hands - Jeno Jando & Zsuzsa Kolar - Naxos

followed by 










Franz Schubert - piano work for 4 hands - Jeno Jando & Ilona Prunyi - Naxos


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Dukas & Roussel

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Domingo Hindoyan

Debussy: Jeux - Poème dansé
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Dukas: Fanfare to La Peri
Dukas: La Péri
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, Op. 43 - Suite No. 2


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 9_
*Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan* • 1982 Live (1982.08.27) • St. Laurent Studio

Ruthless! What a performance! This is the third concert of Mahler #9 that Karajan played. Here he speeded up quite a bit, and I don't notice any incoherence problem like that in the second concert earlier in May.


----------



## Bourdon

Hildegard von Bingen

The Ave Maria,O auctrix vite is of a breathtaking beauty and therefore more than worth having this CD. The music is far removed from the atrocities that plague our time and offers a different perspective on what life can be.


----------



## Georgieva

My days starts with *Simon Rattle's Mahler: Symphony No. 9*
Rattle has a reputation for being persnickety and nervous. Worrying every note, each detail.

Personally, I like some of Rattle's work. The earlier generation: Walter, Barbirolli and Klemperer in particular, put out excellent versions. (Honestly, my favorites) 
But from the other hand Rattle has it all together in a very modern way.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various chamber works and piano duets 
part one for late morning and early afternoon.

Piano Quintet no.1 in A B28/op.5 (1872): a)
_Romance_ in F-minor for violin and piano B38/op.11a (1873): b)
String Quintet no.2 in G B49/op.77 (1875): c)
Piano Trio no.1 in B-flat B51/op.21 (1875): d)


a) with the Borodin Quartet and Sviatoslav Richter (pf.)
b) with Bohuslav Matoušek (vn.) and Petr Adamec (pf.)
c) with the Stamitz Quartet and Jiří Hudec (db.)
d) with The Solomon Trio


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Willliam Byrd* (1543-1623): *Consort songs* (1588), as recorded in 1980 in London by the Consort of Musicke, conducted by Anthony Rooley.

Very nice renditions of songs by one of England's greatest renaissance composers. Good sound quality, too.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arnold Bax* (1883-1953): *Nympholept, tone poem* (1935), as recorded in 2000 by the Royal Scottish National Orchestra, conducted by David Lloyd-Jones. 

Typical example of a symphonic poem. Based on an original idea by Algernon Swinburne, who claimed that a nympholept is someone brought in a state of rapture caused by nymphs, a desire for the ethereal impossible. Or something of the sort, and then rendered as a soundscape. Anyway, if you like tone poems, this one's certainly for you.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Violin Concertosand a sonata

Vadim Gluzman (violin)

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## NLaslow

*Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 9*
Wiener Philharmoniker
Carlo Maria Giulini


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johan de Meij *(1953): *Symphony no.1 "The Lord of the Rings"* (1988), as recorded in 2009 by the Peabody Conservatory Wind Ensemble, conducted by Harlan D. Parker.

Written in 1988, well before the popular family movie trilogy, it may be hard to associate any other music with "The Lord of the Rings" than the superb soundtrack by Howard Shore. It may be tempting, therefore, to say that De Meij as a composer is no match for Shore, but that wouldn't be quite fair I think. It's just very different music.


----------



## Bourdon

Harp Concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73/Brahms: Tragic Overture, Op. 81

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1979-01-10
Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago


----------



## Georgieva

*Bax, Delius & Ireland: Orchestral works.* LSO. 

Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## Rogerx

Purcell: Dido and Aeneas

Tatiana Troyanos, Richard Stilwell, Felicity Palmer, Elizabeth Gale, Patricia Kern

Alfreda Hodgson

English Chamber Orchestra, English Chamber Choir, Raymond Leppard


----------



## Shaughnessy

*New Music Collections Vol. 1 - Choral*

*Works*

Anderson, Julian: Four American Choruses
Bennett, R R: Spells
Bennett, R R: Spells: Spell of Sleep
Birtwistle: Meridian
Britten: Coal Face
Britten: On the Frontier
Finnissy: Descriptive Jottings of London
Fox, Christopher: Open the Gate
Lutyens: Magnificat
Payne: Phoenix Mass
Saxton: I Will Awake the Dawn
Skempton: The Bridge of Fire
Swayne: Cry, Op. 27
Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k5t1jGeAYjr6MEqNXSN-VtKaJNnn0PkfM


----------



## Shaughnessy

*New Music Collections Vol. 2 - Electronic

Works*

Barrett, R: Transmission II
Birtwistle: The Mask of Orpheus
Collins, S: Forest Piece
Dennehy: pAt
Ficarra: Isle remix
Fischman: Dreams of Being
Harvey, J: Bhakti
Lumsdaine: The Miners’ Hymn
Meredith: Axeman
Molitor, C: My favourite Sound
Price, D: Lee’s Game
Smalley, R: Pulses
Whitty: seven pages

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mRpXNJkafk1yiLKzrock7_AwIflzhZj3U


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1961)

This piece seems to be popular on this thread today. I still have to listen to the 1938 recording Walter made in Vienna but right now I am in the mood for stereo.








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 25* in C major, KV 503
Leon Fleisher, piano; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1959)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Another one from the collection of *Dvorák : String Quartet no. 12 "American"* that I own... It has been such an enjoyable experience to listen to this magnificent piece and compare the recordings again.


----------



## Rogerx

Sonates françaises

Jean-Jacques Kantorow and Alexandre Kantorow

Camille Chevillard: Violin Sonata in G Minor, Op. 8

Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13

Gedalge: Violin Sonata No. 1 in G Major, Op. 12


----------



## Montarsolo

Dvorak, String Quartet op 96 (weekly quartet), Hagen Quartet


----------



## Vasks

_Assorted types of electronics_

*John Bischoff - Audio Combine (New World CD)*
Acoustic sources blended into electronic systems

*Alvin Lucier - In memoriam Stuart Marshall (New World CD)*
Bass clarinet and pure wave oscillator

*Mario Davidovsky - Synchronisms #8 (Vox Box LP)*
Woodwind Quintet with tape of synthesized sounds

*Otto Luening - Gargoyles (Columbia LP)*
Violin with synthesized sounds


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various chamber works and piano duets
part two scattered over the rest of this afternoon.

Piano Quartet no.1 in D B53/op.23 (1875): a)
Piano Trio no.2 in G minor B56/op.26 (1876): b)

a) with the Ames Piano Quartet
b) with The Solomon Trio









String Quartet no.8 in E B57/op.80 (1876):








3
String Quartet no.9 in D-minor B75/op.34 (1877):


----------



## Itullian

This set is really good.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Sonata for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord in G Major

played by Eric Miller (viola da gamba) and Max Yount (harpsichord)


----------



## Floeddie

*Claude Debussy - Debussy Box Set CD1*


----------



## Rogerx

Into the Stars

Fairhaven Singers Commissions

Fairhaven Singers, Ralph Woodward

trad.: Drink to me only with thine eyes
Chilcott: Ave Maria
Hewitt Jones, Thomas: Formation
Hewitt Jones, Thomas: The Winding Road
Phibbs: Lullay, lullay, thou lytil child (original version)
Rütti: Amen
Sucharitkul: Clare-Voyance
Todd: Songs of Peace


----------



## Musicaterina

Ludwig van Beethoven: Piano Sonata Nr.21 C-dur op.53 'Waldstein-Sonate'

played by Maurizio Pollini (pianoforte)


----------



## eljr

*
Vienna stories*

Anneleen Lenaerts (harp)

*Release Date:* 19th Nov 2021
*Catalogue No:* 9029660797
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 80 minutes


----------



## Chat Noir

This is the third time this week I've listened to this work. Othmar Schoeck's _Sommernacht _ for string orchestra. His two string quartets are also excellent.


----------



## starthrower

I skipped Ameriques for morning listening. But overall this is a fantastic release for modern music fans.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Itullian

Great set


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 5_
*Les Dissonances / David Grimal • 2010 Live* • Dissonances Records

Agile, transparent and punchy. Grimal didn't do anything "strange" to stamp his presence. I like this.


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernst Toch: Complete Symphonies (Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Alun Francis, CPO, 3 CD's)*


Ernst Toch (1887-1964) was an Austrian composer of classical music and film scores. This CPO box collects his seven symphonies on three discs. Today CD3: Symphonies 5 'Jephthha' (1962) , 6 (1963) and 7 (1964). Works from the last three years of his life, and all three very worthwhile. Apart from the declamation parts in the fourth, this is a very impressive symphonic cycle that really deserves to be better known.


----------



## ribonucleic

Schnittke - Concerto for Choir (Swedish Radio Choir, conducted by Tõnu Kaljuste)













> There are many inspiring moments and many memorable textures, and any worries the composer may have had about Western performers’ response to this music would have been quickly dispelled by Tõnu Kaljuste and the outstanding Swedish Radio Choir. Their technical assurance is so great that one can easily admire their powerful identification with the music, while Kaljuste clearly has a superb ear for texture, balancing convincingly Schnittke’s often densely complex choral writing. ... A fine achievement, superbly recorded by the BIS engineers under Gunnar Andersson. - MusicWeb International


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Charles Gounod *(1818-1893):* Fernand, cantata* (1839), as recorded in 2016 by the Flemish Radio Choir & Brussels Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Hervé Niquet

This cantata won Gounod the Prix de Rome in 1839, an award that entailed a three-year stay in Rome for further composition studies.


----------



## OCEANE

Thanks streaming for bringing up this nice new album - 
Works For Cello and Piano By Paul Juon and Janis Kepitis


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alexander Grechaninov* (1864-1956):* All-night vigil, op.59* (1912), as recorded in 2021 by the Latvian Radio Choir, conducted by Sigvards Klava. With Dārta Paldiņa (mezzo-soprano), Kārlis Rūtentāls (tenor), Jānis Kokins (bass), Jānis Kurševs (tenor).

This composer wrote choral works like fertile vineyards resulting in fine wine. I never tire of listening to Grechaninov. Imho, his All-night vigil should be as well-known as Rachmaninov's.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven PC3
Kit Armstrong / Gothenburg SO / Kent Nagano
live.. on CD-R


----------



## bharbeke

@OCEANE Thanks for this recommendation!

*Mozart: Piano Concertos 19 and 23, Rondo in A K386*
John O'Conor, Charles Mackerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra

All three pieces are wonderfully played, and I am reminded why No. 23 is one of my favorite Mozart works. The flutes and the rest of the winds sound exquisite from this orchestra.


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Piano Sonatas in A flat major Hob XVI:46 & D major Hob XVI:19 - Ivo Pogorelich.*

I should get to know the Haydn sonatas better but its impossible to spend enough time with all the music out there. However when I do fancy a little Haydn keyboard music I frequently turn to this disc - Pogorelich plays all repeats which makes the slow movements in particular lengthy but with playing of this quality that is no problem for this listener.


----------



## Knorf

Recent listening:

*Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2 in B-flat major, Op. 83
Leon Fleisher
Cleveland Orchestra, George Szell










*Antonín Dvořák: *String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 "American"
Smetana Quartet










*Hector Berlioz:* "Love Scene" from _Roméo et Juliette, _Op. 17
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> I skipped Ameriques for morning listening. But overall this is a fantastic release for modern music fans.


Indispensable!!! 👍


----------



## Bourdon

Chopin

Preludes-Impromptus


----------



## prlj

*Vivaldi *to plow through my workday. Compelling.


----------



## Knorf

*Franco Donatoni:* _Tema, Cadeau_
Ensemble InterContemporain, Pierre Boulez

Terrific stuff!










Followed by:

*Alexander Zemlinsky:* Sinfonietta, Op. 23
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Antony Beaumont

This is quite an excellent piece. Such a pity that poor Zemlinsky received so little recognition while he was alive.


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven, violin sonata 9, Perlman/ Ashkenazy


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various chamber works and piano duets
part three for the rest of today.

_Slovanské tance: 1. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances: Series I_] -
eight pieces for piano duet B78/op.46 (1878):

Ingryd Thorson and Julian Thurber (pf4h.)









String Sextet in A B80/op.48 (1878):









_(5) Maličkosti_ [_(5) Bagatelles_] in G minor for two violins, cello
and harmonium B79/op.47 (1878): a)
_Capriccio_ in C for violin and piano B81/op.24 (1878): b)
_Mazurka_ in E-minor for violin and piano B89/op.49 (1879): c)

a) with Howard Davis (vn.), Peter Pople (vn.), David Smith (vc.)
and Virginia Black (harm.)
b) and c) with Bohuslav Matoušek (vn.) and Petr Adamec (pf.)









String Quartet no.10 [_Slavonic_] in E-flat B92/op.51 (1878-79):


----------



## Philidor

Joining the Dvořák club.

*Antonín Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 F major op. 96 ("American")*

Alban Berg Quartett










Great recording, full of energy.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, Violin sontata K 296 & 26. Zukerman / Neikrug


----------



## Art Rock

*Johannes Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Antonin Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 'American'
(Delmé String Quratet, Keith Puddy, HMP Classics)*

One from the cabinet, selected because the Dvořák is the string quartet of the week in the dedicated thread:









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


I'll echo others' comments by hoping all is well with you SP. I've finally got around to listening to the three recordings I have of this quartet, having been otherwise distracted this week. Like the other Britten quartets this is a work that I have grown to rate enormously, at first I felt it...




www.talkclassical.com





These versions will probably not come up high in comparative studies by the experts, but they introduced me to what were destined to become two of my three top favourite works in the chamber music genre (Schubert's String Quintet being the third). A delight to hear them again.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4


----------



## Montarsolo

Debussy, Suite Bergamasque, Stanislav Bunin. CD


----------



## Chilham

Bartók: Romanian Folk Dances, Mikrokosmos Book 5, Allegro Barbaro
Cedric Tiberghien









Bartók: Sonata for Two Pianos and Percussion
Gilles Durot, Samuel Favre, Dimitri Vassilakis, Sébastien Vichard


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Sir Edward Elgar*

Introduction and Allegro for Strings, Op. 47* **
Serenade in E minor, Op. 20**
Variations on an Original Theme "Enigma", Op. 36
Cockaigne Overture, Op. 40 "In London Town"

**Allegri Quartet
**Sinfonia of London
Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli










Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 4 in G major

*Edith Mathis, soprano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 9
Wiener Philharmoniker - Herbert von Karajan
(live recording - july 25th 1976)


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

#5


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart 40, Koopman. Today's thrift store 1 euro cd.


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 9_
*Berliner Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan* • 1982 Live (1982.09.30) • DG

This is the last of four concerts of Mahler #9 that Karajan conducted. Unlike the previous, third concert that took place a month earlier, this Mahler #9 is slower and it breaths a little bit more. Although it sounds less brutal, it is more than decent, in fact rather intense, and it has become legendary (I think partly because of its wide availability, and probably also the pro-Karajan fraction at Gramophone was then having the upper hand over their Karajan haters ). However, recording quality is less than perfect, especially in the balance of the orchestra, with the, no doubt unintentionally, toned-down percussions. The recorded sound is definitely no match for the studio recording made 2 years earlier, although it is still better than the broadcast sound of the May and August concerts.


----------



## alinkner1

*Dmitry Shostakovich*: _String Quartets 14 and 15_
Éder Quartet


----------



## Merl

Countdown to the holidays and some much needed sun, warmth and relaxation. A lovely 4th quartet from the Chiaroscuro Quartet.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Donaueschinger Musiktage 2019

*Mark Andre* - rwh 1 _for ensemble and electronics _(2019)
*Johannes Boris Borowski *- Allein _for ensemble _(2018-2019)
*Eva Reiter* - Wächter _for double bass flutes and tube orchestra _(2019)
*Alberto Posadas* - Ojo del diablo (from Poética del espacio) _for ensemble _(2019)

SACD


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Eramire156

*Igor Stravinsky 
Pulcinella











Diana Montague
Robin Leggate

Robert Craft
Philhamonia Orchestra*


----------



## Floeddie

*Czech String Quartets - Stamitz Quartet*

Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F Major, Op. 96, B. 179 'American'


----------



## atsizat

Vivaldi is so f word good.

Anybody who disagrees?


----------



## sAmUiLc

#1


----------



## Itullian

Love this set.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## SanAntone

*Frank Martin : Ballades for piano, trombone, viola, cello, saxophone, and flute*
The London Philharmonic / Matthias Bament (1995)


----------



## Chat Noir

starthrower said:


>


I've never heard his tenth (along with a few others). It's funny because someone elsewhere (YouTube I think) wrote a list out of 'British composers' and listed Panufnik. I thought 'you're pushing it there pal.'


----------



## elgar's ghost

Chat Noir said:


> It's funny because someone elsewhere (YouTube I think) wrote a list out of 'British composers' and listed Panufnik. I thought 'you're pushing it there pal.'


His daughter, Roxanna, definitely is, but point taken.


----------



## starthrower

Chat Noir said:


> I've never heard his tenth (along with a few others).


I'm going to have to re-listen. It went by so fast. It's only 17 minutes.


----------



## Chat Noir

starthrower said:


> I'm going to have to re-listen. It went by so fast. It's only 17 minutes.


Oh! Are you sure it isn't a string quartet? 17 minutes is Mahler 's introductory bars.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D Major, Op. 29 "Polish"*

_Grand Symphony Orchestra of All-Union National Radio Service and Central Television Networks
Gennady Rozhdestvensky








_


----------



## Manxfeeder

atsizat said:


> Vivaldi is so f word good.
> 
> Anybody who disagrees?


Not where I'm sitting.


----------



## Chat Noir

atsizat said:


> Vivaldi is so f word good.
> 
> Anybody who disagrees?


Stravinsky I believe.


----------



## sAmUiLc

🤜🤛


----------



## Floeddie

atsizat said:


> Vivaldi is so f word good.
> 
> Anybody who disagrees?


I'll agree on "good".  I also like Stravinsky, Webern, Bartok, uh, aw heck... the list is very long. The Dvorak American String Quartet was a fine listen today. Vivaldi is a favorite when I want to settle down.  Shucks, I even like Vivaldi Opera...


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts :

Bartók - Concerto For Orchestra
Janáček - Sinfonietta For Orchestra, Op. 60
The Cleveland Orchestra 
Columbia Masterworks 1966


----------



## prlj

*Beethoven 9 Cleveland/Szell*

With the _urtext _version in hand.


----------



## prlj

Bkeske said:


> Szell conducts :
> 
> Bartók - Concerto For Orchestra
> Janáček - Sinfonietta For Orchestra, Op. 60
> The Cleveland Orchestra


A simul-Cleveland/Szell night here in NE Ohio!


----------



## Bkeske

prlj said:


> A simul-Cleveland/Szell night here in NE Ohio!


Ha! Yes indeed, have been spinning a few of my ‘hometown band’ stuff the last couple nights. Szell rarely, if ever, disappoints.


----------



## WVdave

*Anton Rubinstein, Oscar Levant, Philharmonic-Symphony Orcherstra Of New York*, Dimitri Mitropoulos – Concerto No. 4 In D Minor For Piano And Orchestra, Op. 70*

More images

Label:Columbia Masterworks – ML 4599Format:Vinyl, LP, MonoCountry:USReleased:1952


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Mahler Symphony No. 4 In G Major.
The Cleveland Orchestra 
CBS Great Performances reissue/remaster 1981, originally Columbia Masterworks 1965


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Bernhard Molique: Piano Trios Op. 27 & 52

Trio Parnassus


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ferruccio Busoni Plays Liszt, Bach & Chopin by Ferruccio Busoni on Amazon Music - Amazon.com


----------



## Rogerx

Draeseke: Symphony No. 2

Radio-Philharmonie-Hannover des NDR


----------



## senza sordino

Haydn Symphonies 92 and 93. Released in 2014. Spotify.









Haydn The Creation. Sung in English. Released in 2008. Spotify


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Mahler - Das Lied von Der Erde
Rosbaud/SWR SO; Haefliger, Hoffman
This is the end of my Rosbaud odyssey. Onto something else









Bruckner - Symphony 4
Barenboim/Chicago









Berg - Lulu
Boulez/Orchestre de l’Opera Paris; Stratas, Minton, Schwarz, Mazura, Riegel, Tear









Elgar - Cello Concerto, Enigma Variations
Barenboim/Philadelphia, LPO; du Pre


----------



## jim prideaux

Starting the day with a recording that I have found really increasingly impressive as I have listened over the last few weeks......

Szell in Cleveland performing Schubert's 8th and 9th symphonies.


----------



## Floeddie

*Paul Hindemith - Kammermusik No. 2* Georg Faust/Berliner Philharmoniker/Claudio Abbado (1999)


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies Nos. 2 & 5, Hungarian Fantasia & Mephisto Waltz

Shura Cherkassky (piano)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

😘😍🥰


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - The last one of the Haydn quartets. Too bad ...

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 C major KV 465 ("Dissonances")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## Merl

Philidor said:


> Good morning. - The last one of the Haydn quartets. Too bad ...
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 C major KV 465 ("Dissonances")*
> 
> Armida Quartet


They're impressive recordings, aren't they Philidor? 😉 👍


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## Montarsolo

Debussy; Suite Bergamasque, Pur le Piano, Estampes. Stanislav Bunin. CD


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Merl said:


> They're impressive recordings, aren't they Philidor? 😉 👍


Indeed! After the first walkthrough (until #19), they are on the first rank of my virtual list of Mozart SQ cycles. (Amadeus, Quartetto Italiano and Hagen are on my shelf).

Among the Haydn Quartets, they are on my virtual Mount Olympus together with the Klenke Quartet, the Mosaiques and ABQ/Teldec. - I have a soft spot for the Quartetto Italiano, but "Desert Island" are Armida, Klenke, Mosaiques, ABQ.


----------



## jim prideaux

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 176012
> 
> 
> 😘😍🥰


This is the only recording I have from this cycle ( and the only one I have heard) and have always remained rather ambivalent about it ( cannot recall exactly why) but having been reminded of it will be listening soon......

Thanks for the inspiration......

( and have noticed you have listened to all four and now wondering what conclusions you might have arrived at)


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: String Quartets No. 1 and No. 4 (Glazunov Quartet, Olympia)*

Combining my early morning string quartet routine with my replaying and cataloguing exercise today and in the weekend for Tishchenko's quartets. Today the first and fourth. OK, but not more than that - and I find the fourth definitely too long for its material.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Richard Strauss* (1864-1949): *Wandrers Sturmlied, op.14* (1884), as recorded in 1998 by Die Münchner Symphoniker & Münchner MotettenChor, conducted by Hayko Siemens.

A disc that focuses on the choral output of Richard Strauss, and a very enjoyable one at that. Many are works that I had barely heard of before.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlos Kleiber


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various chamber works and piano duets
part four for this morning.

_Legends_ - ten pieces for piano duet B117/op.59 (1881):

Ingryd Thorson and Julian Thurber (pf4h.)









String Quartet no.11 in C B121/op.61 (1881):









Sonata in F for violin and piano B106/op.57 (1880): a)
_Nocturne_ in B for string orchestra B47/op.40, arr. for violin
and piano B48a/op.40 (orig. 1875 - arr. 1883): b)
Piano Trio no.3 in F-minor B130/op.65 (1883): c)

a) and b) with Bohuslav Matoušek (vn.) and Petr Adamec (pf.)
c) with The Solomon Trio


----------



## sAmUiLc

jim prideaux said:


> This is the only recording I have from this cycle ( and the only one I have heard) and have always remained rather ambivalent about it ( cannot recall exactly why) but having been reminded of it will be listening soon......
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration......
> 
> ( and have noticed you have listened to all four and now wondering what conclusions you might have arrived at)


I had the set for a long time. So I had many chances of listening to them all. I loved Giulini's recordings on DG with Chicago SO. Then he became the music director of LAPO and during his entire tenure I lived in LA area, so I saw him dozen times live. Perhaps because of it he has a special place in my heart. I found out through various LAPO concerts he was never a drill master. Toward the last days of his tenure, the LA musicians would make routine mistakes during the performance. But with orchestras like Chicago, Berlin, Vienna, Amsterdam you don't have to worry about the ensemble and the technical issue.

He was a viola player and the sonority he elicits from the orchestra is like that. And also he belongs to the Klemperer Knappertsbusch group rather than the Toscanini Szell type. My taste is with the former group. I love his burnished autumnal glow sound and approach, especially evident around this time. And this set with VPO is just that.

My post is never a recommendation, by the way. There are so many contributing factors on individual enjoyment, so without knowing any of that I would not recommend anything on this forum. But since you asked for my take on the set I am answering as best I can.

In conclusion, I'd say I loved the performances when I got them long time ago and as I grew older my appreciation has deepened. You may or may not like it, though. There is no right or wrong.

Take care!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Dmitri Shostakovich* (1906-1975): *Symphony no.8 in C minor, op.65* ("*Stalingrad*", 1943), as recorded in 1983 by the Concertgebouw Orchestra, conducted by Bernard Haitink.

Some twenty years ago, this was the first Shostakovich symphony I heard. That was a rather "lively" (or should I say "hefty"?) Shostakovich introduction!


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3; Morceaux de Fantaisie

Shura Cherkassky (piano)

Yuri Temirkanov


*Shura Cherkassky (Odessa, 7 oktober 1909* - Londen, 27 december 1995)


----------



## Georgieva

Sir Georg Solti and Chicago Symphony Orchestra

*Mendelssohn*
Overture: A Midsummer Night’s Dream

*Brahms*
Symphony No.1

Edinburgh Festival 1971


----------



## jim prideaux

sAmUiLc said:


> I had the set for a long time. So I had many chances of listening to them all. I loved Giulini's recordings on DG with Chicago SO. Then he became the music director of LAPO and during his entire tenure I lived in LA area, so I saw him dozen times live. Perhaps because of it he has a special place in my heart. I found out through various LAPO concerts he was never a drill master. Toward the last days of his tenure, the LA musicians would make routine mistakes during the performance. But with orchestras like Chicago, Berlin, Vienna, Amsterdam you don't have to worry about the ensemble and the technical issue.
> 
> He was a viola player and the sonority he elicits from the orchestra is like that. And also he belongs to the Klemperer Knappertsbusch group rather than the Toscanini Szell type. My taste is with the former group. I love his burnished autumnal glow sound and approach, especially evident around this time. And this set with VPO is just that.
> 
> My post is never a recommendation, by the way. There are so many contributing factors on individual enjoyment, so without knowing any of that I would not recommend anything on this forum. But since you asked for my take on the set I am answering as best I can.
> 
> In conclusion, I'd say I loved the performances when I got them long time ago and as I grew older my appreciation has deepened. You may or may not like it, though. There is no right or wrong.
> 
> Take care!


Thanks for taking time to provide such a measured response......in my mind just what this TC thing is all about.......

Guilini's Brahms' 2 now on todays playlist


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Complete String Symphonies,

Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz


Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 4 in C minor
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 5 in B flat major
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 8 in D major
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 13 in C minor 'Sinfoniesatz'


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Anna-Kristina Kaappola (soprano), Marianne Beate Kielland (mezzo), Markus Schäfer (tenor), Thomas E. Bauer (baritone), Anima Eterna, Jos van Immerseel.*

Safe to say this performance is considerably different in approach to another fav' of mine, Fricsay, but is equally valid in its own way - vive la difference.


----------



## OCEANE

A few sonatas of Bach


----------



## jim prideaux

this afternoon's playlist......

Giulini and the VPO-Brahms' 2nd
Barenboim and the CSO-Brahms' 3rd
Kyung Wha Chung, Myung Wha Chung, Patrick and Pascal Gallois with the Philharmonia-Beethoven Triple Concerto and the op 40 and 50 Romances.

( there is also a piece at the end of the final CD......Romance Cantabile for piano, flute and bassoon accompanied by two oboes and strings!)


----------



## Kiki

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Symphony No. 40 K550_
*Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky *• 1972 Live • Russian Disc

There are many Mozart #39s of Mravinsky that have survived, but there is only one #40, and it's silky and elegant - glorious big-band Mozart done right I'd say.


----------



## Bourdon

Praetorius


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Works for violin & piano

Renaud Capuçon (violin) & Jérôme Ducros (piano)


Schubert: Fantasie in C major for violin and piano, D934
Schubert: Grand Duo for Violin and Piano in A Major, D574
Schubert: Rondo brillant in B minor, D895 (Op. 70)


----------



## HerbertNorman

The Panocha Quartet playing *Antonin Dvorák*'s string quartets no. *12, 13, 14*


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Bartók: The Miraculous Mandarin / Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta


----------



## Rogerx

Delius & Smyth: String Quartets

Villiers Quartet


----------



## Montarsolo

Monteverdi by Christina Pluhar. Bought today at a thrift store for about 65 cents. A very nice CD!


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 36, / Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27




Truls Mørk (cello), Håvard Gimse (piano), Sølve Sigerland (violin 1), Atle Sponberg (violin 2), Lars Anders Tomter (viola)


----------



## Vasks

_Richard on records_

*Wagner - Overture to "The Flying Dutchman" (Szell/Columbia)
Wagner - Prelude to "Parsifal" (Ormandy/RCA)
Wagner - Magic Fire Music & Ride of the Valkyries from "Die Walkure" (Steinberg/Command)*


----------



## eljr

*Cello Unlimited*

Music by Hans Zimmer, Howard Shore and Kian Soltani
Kian Soltani (cello)


> I love this. Soltani multi-tracks the sounds of his cello (bowed, plucked, drummed) to recreate passages from recent cinema epics. It could have been cheesy, but the result is rather brilliant... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 15th Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* 4860518
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 60 minutes










Opus Klassik
2022
Winner - Innovative Listening Experience


----------



## Montarsolo

Tchaikovsky, violinconcerto, Jansen / Harding. Bought this CD today for 65 cents. I once heard Janine live in this violin concerto under Gergiev. I got goosebumps when Janine started playing.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Giuseppe Verdi* (1813-1901): *Rigoletto, lyric drama in four acts* (1851), as recorded in 1984 by the Hungarian State opera orchestra & Hungarian state opera chorus, conducted by Lamberto Gardelli.

Convincing performance as far as I can tell. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Malx

An album of French Opera Arias;
*'Elle' featuring arias by Chapentier / Massenet / Gounod / Bizet / Debussy - Marina Rebeka, Sinfonieorchester St Gallen, Michael Balke.*

Latvian soprano Marina Rebeka set up her own record label to get some recital recordings into the marketplace - such enterprise deserves some reward. I found this disc after stumbling upon a review on MusicWeb International which piqued my interest:
"_Rebeka has an interesting voice and I mean that as the highest compliment. Anyone who believes good singing begins and ends with producing a warm, even and creamy vocal line won't like this at all. The rest of us, who crave the expression and individuality of singers like Julia Varady, Pilar Lorengar, Ileana Cotrubas or even Maria Callas, will be hugely impressed_." 
The disc is well produced in digipak format, decent notes and texts in French & English. Oh and I bought it new through 'zon (uk) for £2.49 delivered - I call that a no risk purchase.


----------



## Rogerx

Weill: Symphony No. 2 & Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Lahav Shani


----------



## Shaughnessy

*New Music Collections Vol. 3 - Orchestral 

Works*

Ayres, R: No. 36: NONcerto for Horn
Ayres, R: No. 36: NONcerto for Horn: Valentine Tregashian dreams …of the Swiss Girl
Bennett, R R: The Return of the Soldier
Birtwistle: Gawain's Journey
Causton: Millennium Scenes
Causton: Millennium Scenes: Part 1
Cutler, J: Music for Cello and Strings
Guy: After the Rain
Jones, Daniel: Severn Bridge Variations
Maw, N: Life Studies
Musgrave: Turbulent Landscapes
Panufnik, A: Cello Concerto
Weir: Forest

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m1uw_JlP7bKbaOkLfksIpcnX6gVCCZE7k


----------



## Shaughnessy

*New Music Collections Vol. 4 - Piano*

*Works*

Alberga: If the Silver Bird could Speak
Anderson, Julian: Somewhere near Cluj
Barry, G: Triorchic Blues
Bennett, R R: Taking a line for a walk
Burrell, D: The Little Bear
Davies, Peter Maxwell: Bist du bei mir, oder...?
Davies, T: Loopholes and Lynchpins
Dillon, J: The Book of Elements
Finnissy: Freighttrain Bruise
Harrison, S: Impresa Amorosa
Harvey, J: Haiku
Holt, Simon: Black Lanterns
Knussen: Ophelia's Last Dance
Payne: Paean
Tippett: Piano Sonata No. 1 'Fantasy Sonata'
Weir: Michael's Strathspey
White, John: Piano Sonata No. 76
Zev Gordon: On Memory

Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lcfGrurVkUd9JwvWmQ6pzqIEIAhiAs5b8


----------



## eljr

*Cevanne Horrocks-Hopayian: Welcome Party*

Cevanne Horrocks-Hopayian, Ziazan, Trish Clowes, Tim Giles, Members of the LSO, Jon Hargreaves


> Inspired by the composer’s time in residence at LSO Soundhub, this collection of works is wide-ranging, dynamic and utterly unique. The album encompasses acoustic and electronic textures, eastern... — BBC Music Magazine, February 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 26th Nov 2021
*Catalogue No:* NMCD268
*Label:* NMC
*Length:* 58 minutes


----------



## Chilham

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Marc-André Hamelin, Leif Ove Andsnes


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ignacy Dobrzyński* (1807-1867): *Piano concerto in A-flat, op.2* (1824), as recorded in 2010 by Emilian Madey (piano); Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra Krakow, conducted by Lukasz Borowicz. 

_From the liner notes:_
The name of Ignacy Feliks Dobrzyński is still not well known outside his native Poland, but there was a time when he vied for attention in Warsaw’s musical circles with his near-contemporary Fryderyk Chopin who went on to become the country’s most famous composer. The career of Chopin flourished after he left Poland. Dobrzyński on the other hand remained in Warsaw and saw his own compositional ambitions thwarted by the difficulty of working in Russian-occupied Poland.
The works on these discs date from a time when Dobrzyński was a young man. He was only seventeen when, in 1824, he wrote his Piano Concerto. With this work Dobrzyński followed in the footsteps of composers such as Hummel and Field, associated with the _style brillant_, but made more than a passing nod to Weber and to late eighteenth-century idioms.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler, Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen. Hampson / Bernstein. CD.


----------



## Chat Noir

Two works from the 50s by Goodman and Krenek and Piston's 1925 _Three Pieces For Flute, Clarinet And Bassoon. _Goodman was a student of Piston and also Hindemith and later of the musically iconoclastic Gian Francesco Malipiero in Italy. Soni Ventorum Quintet premiered Goodman's just prior to the release of this album. The _lento_ middle movement from Piston's work is an eerie-sounding little movement. Mainly led by the bassoon with a wavering dissonant backdrop created by the flute/clarinet. The Krenek is pure dodecaphonic music in a neo-classical jacket, brief and actually very sonorous and pleasing to the ear. Rhythmic and with interesting melodic and harmonic busts.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Jos van Veldhoven


----------



## Chilham

I love the Hamelin/Andsnes version. On a mission to discover an orchestral version I enjoy as much. I'm holding back from the much recommended Currentzis and Heras-Casado recordings in the hope there's something here:









Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps "The Rite of Spring"
Pierre Boulez, Cleveland Orchestra









Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps "The Rite of Spring"
Leonard Bernstein, London Symphony Orchestra

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps "The Rite of Spring"
Seiji Ozawa, Chicago Symphony Orchestra

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps "The Rite of Spring"
Esa-Pekka Salonen, Philharmonia Orchestra

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps "The Rite of Spring"
Michael Tilson Thomas, San Francisco Symphony


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Dances and Bagatelles, Vol. 1

7 Bagatelles, Op. 33
11 Bagatelles, Op. 119
6 Bagatelles, Op. 126
Bagatelle in A minor, WoO 59 "Fur Elise" (1810 and 1822* versions)
Klavierstuck in B flat major, WoO 60
Bagatelle in C major, Hess 57 (fragment)
2 Bagatelles, WoO 216
Klavierstuck in C major, WoO 54 "Lustig Traurig"

Jeno Jando, piano
*Sergio Gallo, piano


----------



## Montarsolo

Bach, cello sonaten, Maisky / Argerich


----------



## Philidor

Following some recommendation, I found this CD on my shelf ...

*Johannes Brahms: Quintet for Clarinet and String Quartet B minor op. 115

Antonín Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 F major op. 96 ("American")*

Keith Puddy, Clarinet
Delmé String Quartet










As if in a dreamscape ... section-wise. In particular the second movement of Brahms' quintet is marvellous, soft and tender.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

Just downloaded Hilary's new album and giving it a first listen now. So far it's great!


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is not on the same level of his 9th with VPO. But it is quite listenable. LAPO under Mehta had European sonority, largely different from typical American orchestras.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Agostino Di Scipio* - Sound Concretions
(works with piano and live electronics)

Ciro Longobardi - piano
Agostino Di Scipio - electroacoustics and digital signal processing


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Manxfeeder

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 176000
> 
> 
> 🤜🤛


Okay, it's 19 hours later, but I'll join you anyway.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Floeddie said:


> Shucks, I even like Vivaldi Opera...


Me too. I'm not much of an opera buff, but I will sit through one by Vivaldi.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
*Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
István Kertész: Wiener Philharmoniker (1973, 1972)


----------



## Manxfeeder

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> This is the end of my Rosbaud odyssey.
> View attachment 176008


The end of the Odyssey? Is this when you lock everyone in a room and start throwing spears? 

Anyway, while pacing slowly toward the door, what did you think of Rosbaud's Mahler?


----------



## Floeddie

Manxfeeder said:


> Me too. I'm not much of an opera buff, but I will sit through one by Vivaldi.


same


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various chamber works and piano duets
part five for the rest of today.

_Ze Šumavy_ [_From the Bohemian Forest_] - six pieces
for piano duet B133/op.68 (1883-84):
_Slovanské tance: 2. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances: Series II_] - eight pieces
for piano duet B145/op.72 (1886):

Ingryd Thorson and Julian Thurber (pf4h.)









_Terzetto_ in C for two violins and viola B148/op.74 (1887):









_Ballade_ in D-minor for violin and piano B139/op.15 (1884): a)
_(4) Drobnosti_ [_(4) Miniatures_] for two violins and viola B149/op.75a (1887): b)
_(4) Drobnosti_ [_(4) Miniatures_] for two violins and viola B149/op.75a, arr. and
rev. as _(4) Romantické kusy_ [_(4) Romantic Pieces_] for violin and piano
B150/op.75 (orig. and arr. 1887): c)

a) and c) Bohuslav Matoušek (vn.) and Petr Adamec (pf.)
b) with Howard Davis (vn.), Peter Pople (vn.) and Roger Best (va.)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sibelius: Symphony #1









with National PO


----------



## Montarsolo

Geminiani, Concerti Grossi after Corelli’s opus 5, Andrew Manze. CD


----------



## Chat Noir

Montarsolo said:


> Geminiani, Concerti Grossi opus 5, Andrew Manze. CD
> 
> View attachment 176049


The D minor cello sonata on this album is top notch.


----------



## Chilham

Stravinsky: L'Oiseau de Feu "The Firebird"
Ivan Fischer, Budapest Festival Orchestra









Stravinsky: Petrushka
Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 1* in C major, Op. 21
*Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 36
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Chamber Orchestra of Europe (1990)


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Montarsolo

Vivaldi, music for mandolin and lute. Rolf Lislevand. CD


----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrinth"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD5 - Alexander Agricola (1446 - 1506)
A Secret Labyrinth 

Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## eljr

*
Telemann: Viola Concertos, Overtures & Fantasias*

Antoine Tamestit (viola), Akademie Für Alte Musik Berlin, Sabine Fehlandt, Bernhard Forck


> Tamestit’s celebration of Telemann’s viola writing, and the characterful vignettes which provide indelible colour to his orchestral suites, is an evenly sustained delight. — BBC Music Magazine, April 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 7th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* HMM902342
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi
*Length:* 68 minutes


----------



## Floeddie

*Various Composers: Finnish Orchestral Favourites*

Being of Scandinavian descent, I enjoy ethnic music of the region. This is true for me of most ethnic music globally. There are some forms I am not familiar with, but I am certain that it is loved.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphonie nr. 4
Berliner Philharmoniker - Hans Knappertsbusch
(live recording - march 10th 1944)


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Another hair-raising new release from this phenomenal pianist.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

This is an excellent new release. I like his compositions more than his solo piano playing (He sounds fine here, though). He seems to vary between frenzied intensity and long, slow melodic lines. Qobuz has it, but I bought the 24 bit 192kHz download.


----------



## OCEANE

Ruckert Lieder


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Beethoven:

Leonore Overture No. 1
Leonore Overture No. 2
Leonore Overture No. 3
Overture To "Fidelio"
The Cleveland Orchestra 
Columbia Masterworks 1967


----------



## sAmUiLc

#3


----------



## prlj

*Brahms Symphony No. 2 Hamburg/Young*

Based on a suggestion from another thread.


----------



## Bkeske

Reminded a couple pages back that the new Hilary release came out today, so checking it out on Tidal


----------



## sAmUiLc

Kegelstatt Trio on this CD is played by violin, viola and piano.


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 58 in F major, No. 59 in A major "Fire", and No. 60 in C major "Il Distratto"
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer


----------



## prlj

*Beethoven Symphony No. 6 Anima Eterna/Immerseel*

This ensemble is new to me...based on a post above. 

I started with 6 since we're performing it next week. 

I still contend that the second movement is 6 minutes too long, regardless of who's performing it.


----------



## Floeddie

Bkeske said:


> Reminded a couple pages back that the new Hilary release came out today, so checking it out on Tidal


It's up on Spotify as well. It is also on Hillary's YouTube channel.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4


----------



## sAmUiLc

#5


----------



## Bkeske

Still on Tidal. The Berliner’s performed one of his pieces a couple weeks back, so checking out a bit more


----------



## Rogerx

Schütz: Psalmen Davids

Laurence Cummings (harpsichord)

Oxford Camerata, Jeremy Summerly


Schein: Suite XII: Pavan
Schein: Suite XVII: Pavan
Schütz: Das ist je gewißlich wahr, SWV 277
Schütz: Deutsches Magnificat, SWV 494 'Meine Seele erhebt den Herren'
Schütz: Erhöre mich, wenn ich rufe, SWV 289
Schütz: Ich liege und schlafe, SWV 310
Schütz: Psalm 1: Wohl dem, der nicht wandelt, SWV28
Schütz: Psalm 6: Ach Herr, straf mich nicht, SWV 24
Schütz: Psalm 84: Wie lieblich sind deine Wohnungen, SWV 29
Schütz: Psalm 98: Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, SWV 35
Schütz: Psalm 103: Lobe den Herren, meine Seele, SWV 39
Schütz: Psalm 137: An den Wassern zu Babel saßen wir und weinten SWV 37
Schütz: Psalms of David, SWV 22-47 (Op. 2)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sibelius: Violin Concerto (original version)
Ilya Gringolts / Lahti SO / Okko Kamu
live.. audio only on CD-R

It is the rare original version (I know only two - the other one is Kavakos on BIS - the two interpretations are vastly different, though). This was originally available on Lahti Symphony website in video and subsequently for many years for online viewing. I don't see it anymore however. Lucky I made an audio copy the first chance as my usual practice at the time.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sibelius: Symphony #6
Colin Davis conducts Concertgebouw Orchestra
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: String Quartets No. 3 and No. 5 (Glazunov Quartet, Olympia)*

Combining my early morning string quartet routine with my replaying and cataloguing exercise yesterday and in the weekend for Tishchenko's quartets. Today the third and fifth. I was not enthusiastic about the first CD (with the first and fourth quartets), but this one agrees more with me, especially the third quartet.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Strauss - Taillefer, Wandrers Sturmlied, Die Tageszeiten
Plasson/Dresden Philharmonic 
Why this stuff isn’t more well known is beyond me









Lutoslawski - Paganini Variations (arr 2 pianos and percussion)
Bartok - Sonata for 2 pianos and percussion 
Helweg - America Fantasy
Safri Duo, Slovak Piano Duo









Stravinsky- 3 Pieces for SQ
Shebalin - SQs 5 and 9
Schnittke - SQ1
Borodin Quartet


----------



## Chilham

The Saturday Symphony connects to my journey.









Atterberg: Symphony No. 4 "Sinfonia Piccola"
Neeme Järvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra









Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras
Roberto Minczuk, São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Jean Louis Stauerman, Donna Brown, Sato Moughalian, Alexandre Silverio


----------



## sAmUiLc

#7


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tapiola


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

From Afar

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

Adès: The Branch
Bach, J S: Chorale Preludes I, BWV599-644 'Orgelbüchlein'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV599 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV600 'Gott, durch deine Guete'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV601 'Herr Christ, der ein'ge Gottessohn'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV602 'Lob sei dem allmächtigen Gott'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV603 'Puer natus in Bethlehem'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV604 'Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV605 'Der Tag, der ist so freudenreich'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV606 'Von Himmel hoch, da komm' ich her'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV607 'Vom Himmel kam der Engel Schaar'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV608 'In dulci jubilo'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV609 'Lobt Gott, ihr Christen, allzugleich'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV610 'Jesu, meine Freude'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV611 'Christum wir sollen loben schon'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV612 'Wir Christenleut'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV613 'Helft mir Gottes Güte preisen'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV614 'Das alte Jahr vergangen ist'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV615 'In dir ist Freude'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV616 'Mit Fried' und Freud'ich fahr dahin'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV617 'Herr Gott, nun schleuß den Himmel auf'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV618 'O Lamm Gottes, unschuldig'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV619 'Christe, du Lamm Gottes'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV620 'Christus, der uns selig macht'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV621 'Da Jesus an dem Kreuze stund'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV622 'O Mensch, bewein' dein' Sünde groß'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV623 'Wir danken dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV624 'Hilf Gott, dass mir's gelinge'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV625 'Christ lag in Todesbanden'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV626 'Jesus Christus, unser Heiland'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV627 'Christ ist erstanden'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV628 'Erstanden ist der heil'ge Christ'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV629 'Erschienen ist der herrliche Tag'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV630 'Heut' triumphieret Gottes Sohn'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV631 'Komm, Gott Schoepfer, heiliger Geist'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV632 'Herr Jesu Christ, dich zu uns wend'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV633 'Liebster Jesu, wir sind hier'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV634 'Liebster Jesu, wir sind hier'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV635 'Dies sind die heil'gen zehn Gebot'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV636 'Vater unser im Himmelreich'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV637 'Durch Adam's Fall ist ganz verderbt'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV638 'Es ist das Heil uns kommen her'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV640 'In dich hab' ich gehoffet'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV641 'Wenn wir In höchsten Nöten sein'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV642 'Wer nur den lieben Gott lässt walten'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV643 'Alle Menschen müssen sterben'
Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV644 'Ach wie nichtig, ach wie flüchtig'
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 3 in C major, BWV1005
Bach, J S: Trio Sonata No. 1 in E flat major, BWV525
Bartók: 3 Hungarian Folksongs from Csik, BB 45b, Sz. 35a
Birgisson, S: Where Life and Death May Dwell (Icelandic Folk Song)
Brahms: Fantasies (7 piano pieces), Op. 116
Kurtág: Játékok (excerpts)
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339
Schumann: Kinderszenen, Op. 15
Schumann: Studies (6) in Canonic Form, Op. 56
Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82


----------



## Philidor

Summer is over, the music remains ...

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 F major op. 68 ("Pastoral")*

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## sAmUiLc

Four Legends


----------



## Itullian

Brahms from this great set.


----------



## prlj

Absolutely gorgeous. The Ginastera is interesting. I’ll need a few more spins before I determine my thoughts on this piece. 
The Carmen is a nice subsequent aural balm


----------



## Philidor

Quite straight. Astonishing.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Symphony No. 41 C major KV 551 ("Jupiter")* 

Staatskapelle Berlin
Richard Strauss


----------



## jim prideaux

Had not listened to Barenboim and the CSO recordings of Brahms' symphonies for a while.......

so listening again to the 3rd and the Haydn Variations.

While I have read cautious and reserved reviews I really do think there is something impressive about these very considered performances......


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Manxfeeder said:


> The end of the Odyssey? Is this when you lock everyone in a room and start throwing spears?
> 
> Anyway, while pacing slowly toward the door, what did you think of Rosbaud's Mahler?


A bit hard to hear over the Cyclops and I had to listen to Das Lied von der Erde while strapped to a sheep but overall: excellent. Sound is passable broadcast mono and the performances are first rate. The 5th, 7th and 9th were highlights - Rosbaud was at home in 20th C repertoire so he emphasises the modernist aspects of Mahler


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Water Music

Orchestre de Chambre Jean-Francois Paillard, Jean-Francois Paillard


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

prlj said:


> View attachment 176079
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous. The Ginastera is interesting. I’ll need a few more spins before I determine my thoughts on this piece.
> The Carmen is a nice subsequent aural balm


I loved it too. The Ginastera was new to me and though the work is not something that I would normally listen to, it was well executed by all parties. I may grow to like the work. Carmen and Dvorak were outstanding.


----------



## Malx

Beethoven + Piano = fine start to the day.
*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos 11 Op 22 & No 12 Op 26 - Emil Gilels.
Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Op 31 Nos 1/2/3 - Maurizio Pollini.















*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Complete String Symphonies
Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz 



Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 8 in D major
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 11 in F major


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various chamber works and piano duets 
part six for this morning and early afternoon.

Piano Quintet no.2 in A B155/op.81 (1887): a)
Piano Quartet no.2 in E-flat B162/op.87 (1889): b)
_Gavotte_ in G-minor for three violins B164/WoO (1890): c)
Piano Trio no.4 [_Dumky_] in E-minor B166/op.90 (1890-91): d)
_Rondo_ in G-minor for cello and piano B171/op.94 (1893): e)

a) Borodin Quartet with Sviatoslav Richter (pf.)
b) Ames Piano Quartet
c) Howard Davis (vn.), Peter Pople (vn.) and Roger Best (vn.)
d) The Solomon Trio
e) with Robert Cohen (vc.) and Roger Vignoles (pf.)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Henri Herz* (1803-1888): *Piano works*, as recorded in 2007 by Philip Martin.

This is not for those who look for profundity or innovation. It's purely meant as romantic enjoyment.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy* (1809-1847):* Organ sonata no.6 in D minor. Chorale "Vater unser im Himmelreich", op.65* (1845), as recorded in 1992 by Wouter van den Broek in Delft, Netherlands.

Mendelssohn's organ sonatas are really wonderful epic tales imho. Great 'storytelling', harmonic inventiveness, richly colored soundscapes.


----------



## premont

Rogerx said:


> From Afar
> 
> Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)
> 
> Adès: The Branch
> Bach, J S: Chorale Preludes I, BWV599-644 'Orgelbüchlein'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV599 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV600 'Gott, durch deine Guete'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV601 'Herr Christ, der ein'ge Gottessohn'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV602 'Lob sei dem allmächtigen Gott'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV603 'Puer natus in Bethlehem'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV604 'Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV605 'Der Tag, der ist so freudenreich'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV606 'Von Himmel hoch, da komm' ich her'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV607 'Vom Himmel kam der Engel Schaar'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV608 'In dulci jubilo'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV609 'Lobt Gott, ihr Christen, allzugleich'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV610 'Jesu, meine Freude'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV611 'Christum wir sollen loben schon'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV612 'Wir Christenleut'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV613 'Helft mir Gottes Güte preisen'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV614 'Das alte Jahr vergangen ist'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV615 'In dir ist Freude'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV616 'Mit Fried' und Freud'ich fahr dahin'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV617 'Herr Gott, nun schleuß den Himmel auf'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV618 'O Lamm Gottes, unschuldig'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV619 'Christe, du Lamm Gottes'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV620 'Christus, der uns selig macht'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV621 'Da Jesus an dem Kreuze stund'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV622 'O Mensch, bewein' dein' Sünde groß'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV623 'Wir danken dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV624 'Hilf Gott, dass mir's gelinge'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV625 'Christ lag in Todesbanden'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV626 'Jesus Christus, unser Heiland'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV627 'Christ ist erstanden'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV628 'Erstanden ist der heil'ge Christ'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV629 'Erschienen ist der herrliche Tag'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV630 'Heut' triumphieret Gottes Sohn'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV631 'Komm, Gott Schoepfer, heiliger Geist'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV632 'Herr Jesu Christ, dich zu uns wend'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV633 'Liebster Jesu, wir sind hier'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV634 'Liebster Jesu, wir sind hier'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV635 'Dies sind die heil'gen zehn Gebot'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV636 'Vater unser im Himmelreich'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV637 'Durch Adam's Fall ist ganz verderbt'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV638 'Es ist das Heil uns kommen her'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV639 'Ich ruf' zu dir, Herr Jesu Christ'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV640 'In dich hab' ich gehoffet'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV641 'Wenn wir In höchsten Nöten sein'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV642 'Wer nur den lieben Gott lässt walten'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV643 'Alle Menschen müssen sterben'
> Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV644 'Ach wie nichtig, ach wie flüchtig'
> Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 3 in C major, BWV1005
> Bach, J S: Trio Sonata No. 1 in E flat major, BWV525
> Bartók: 3 Hungarian Folksongs from Csik, BB 45b, Sz. 35a
> Birgisson, S: Where Life and Death May Dwell (Icelandic Folk Song)
> Brahms: Fantasies (7 piano pieces), Op. 116
> Kurtág: Játékok (excerpts)
> Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339
> Schumann: Kinderszenen, Op. 15
> Schumann: Studies (6) in Canonic Form, Op. 56
> Schumann: Waldszenen, Op. 82


This recording doesn't include the complete Orgelbüchlein, but only BWV 619.


----------



## Rogerx

Kurt Atterberg: Symphonies Nos. 1 & *4*

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Stig Westerberg, Sten Frykberg

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Malx

More Beethoven.
*Beethoven, String Quartet Op18 No 6 - Gewandhaus Quartet.*

A very good performance by the Gewandhaus Quartet albeit a polite, understated one.


----------



## Georgieva

* R. Strauss: Orchestral Works*


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius & Schumann: Violin Concertos

Gidon Kremer (violin)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Tero

I had recordings of one of the Chedeville sonatas several times and the whole set on Naxos. Decided to get rid of the Naxos disc. There was only one other easily available one. So this is from Amazon, where I don't buy much new stuff. (Only the Beatles Rubber Soul is coming this month as two CDs).


----------



## Georgieva

*Handel - Messiah *
Karen Clift 
Katherine Robbin 
Bruce Fowler
Viktor Ledbetter 

Boston Baroque, Matin Pearlman


----------



## Georgieva

Sir Georg Solti, Chicago Symphony Orchestra 
*Mahler Symphony No. 5*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Albert Roussel* (1869-1937): *Symphony no.3 in G minor, op.42* (1930), as recorded in 2007 by l'Orchestre de Paris, conducted by Christoph Eschenbach.

Typically late-late-romantic music of the interwar period. Wikipedia mentions that his early works were strongly influenced by the impressionism of Debussy and Ravel, while he later turned toward neoclassicism.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Robert Schumann* (1810-1856): *Märchenbilder für Viola und Piano, op.113* (1851), as recorded by Jolanta Bartosiak (viola) & Beata Cywinska (piano).

I think this edition is out of print now, but I find the Märchenbilder op.113 particularly well-performed by Bartosiak & Cywinska. Absolutely beautiful, and excellent sound quality as well.


----------



## Rogerx

String Quartets by Felix & Fanny Mendelssohn

Merel Quartet

Mendelssohn, Fanny: String Quartet in E flat major
Mendelssohn: Andante (Tema con Variazioni) in E major, Op. 81 No. 1
Mendelssohn: Capriccio in E minor, Op. 81 No. 3
Mendelssohn: Four pieces for String Quartet, Op. 81
Mendelssohn: Fugue in E flat major, Op. 81 No. 4
Mendelssohn: Scherzo In A Minor Op. 81 No. 2
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80


----------



## Montarsolo

Tchaikovsky, souvenir d’un lieu cher. Jansen / Harding.


----------



## Philidor

If I had a hammer ...

*Alban Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra op. 6

Gustav Mahler: Symphonie No. 6 A minor*

SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
Michael Gielen










Gielen unfolded the third wave of the finale miraculously. He showed that the first and the second one were only a prearrangement for reaching the - deadly - climax. The rigour and consistence of the inner logic of the architecture are becoming fully obvious.


----------



## Enthusiast

I’ve been away for a while, including a couple of days spent with a friend sharing recent musical enthusiasms. I have of course listened to a lot of music and feel excited by quite a lot of what I’ve heard – both familiar and new to me. Let me share some highlights (it may take a few posts).

Francesca Dego's Mozart recent concertos with Norrington deserves the accolades they received:











A lot of his music leaves me a little cold but I greatly enjoyed this Ades record, especially Totentanz song cycle:











Robert Levin's Mozart sonata set brings many fresh (to me) insights and I particularly enjoyed him in the later sonatas (14 - 18). I have yet to hear most of the rest of this set:











Rautavaara is another composer who I often find myself a little bored by but I have enjoyed this record a lot:


----------



## Enthusiast

Apart from the above, I have mostly been listening to Baroque music of late, including a lot of my favourite Bach recordings. I have heard two recordings of the Mass in B minor, a perfect (for me) recording of the 4 suites and Podger's excellent and very enjoyable Art of Fugue.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Igor Stravinsky *(1882-1971):* Concerto in D for string orchestra* (1946), as recorded in 1991 by the Scottisch chamber orchestra, conducted by Jukka-Pekka Saraste.

From Wikipedia:
Igor Stravinsky's Concerto in D for string orchestra was composed in Hollywood between the beginning of 1946 and 8 August of the same year in response to a 1946 commission from Paul Sacher to celebrate the twentieth anniversary of the Basler Kammerorchester (BKO—in English, Basel Chamber Orchestra), and for this reason is sometimes referred to as the "Basle" Concerto.
It was premiered on 27 January 1947 in Basel by the BKO, conducted by Paul Sacher (Gritten 2003, xii; Walsh 2001; White 1979, 438). The Concerto in D was the first composition Stravinsky created after becoming a naturalised American citizen on 28 December 1945 and the first of his works to be published under the contract with his new publisher, Boosey & Hawkes (White 1979, 123–25).
The concerto has been choreographed several times as a ballet, first by Dore Hoyer at the Hamburg State Opera in 1950.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Thomas Adès* (1971-):* Darknesse visible* (1992), as recorded in 1996 by the composer himself on piano, on the disc "Life Story".

I saw this hitherto unknown composer appear several times in this thread lately, so I decided to try out some of his stuff. This particular piano piece is modeled after music by his compatriot Dowland. It's contemporary _and _digestible/enjoyable.


----------



## Georgieva

*Bach: Mass in B minor*
Felicity Lott, Anne Sofie von Otter, Samuel Magad, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Gwynne Howell, William Shimell
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## sbmonty

CPE Bach: Wüerttemberg Sonatas, WQ 49
Mahan Esfahani


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Claude Debussy* (1862-1918): *Suite Bergamasque, L.75* (1905), as recorded in 1991 in France by Claudio Arrau (1903-1991).

This is probably one of the slowest recordings of the Suite Bergamasque, but I love it. I think Arrau was in top form until the very end. Masterful.


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 2_
*Les Dissonances / David Grimal • 2011 Live* • Dissonances Records

An adorable and elegant Beethoven #2.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn

Lucia Popp (soprano), Andreas Schmidt (baritone)

Concertgebouworkest Amsterdam, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Adam - Overture to "If I Were King" (Paray/Mercury)
Saint-Saens - Symphony #3 (Mehta/London)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 7*

Hans Rosbaud conducting. I was listening to another famous conductor with the 7th, and it was a bowl of mush. I don't know what special thing Rosbaud is doing, but the music is clear and with a clear sense of direction.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various chamber works and piano duets part
seven of seven for the rest of the afternoon.


String Quintet no.3 [_American_] in E-flat B180/op.97 (1893): a)
_Sonatina_ in G for violin and piano B183/op.100 (1893): b)

a) with the Stamitz Quartet and Jan Talich (va.)
b) with Bohuslav Matoušek (vn.) and Petr Adamec (pf.)









String Quartet no.12 [_American_] in F B179/op.96 (1893):
String Quartet no.13 in G B192/op.106 (1895):









String Quartet no.14 in A-flat B193/op.105 (1895):


----------



## Itullian

Sym #1. I think Celi gets the opening cadence just right.


----------



## Enthusiast

An old record that is a little different to my recent listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Symphonic Variations & Slavonic Rhapsodies

PKF – Prague Philharmonia, Jakub Hrůša


----------



## Philidor

Next Dvořák.

*Antonín Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 F major op. 96 ("American")*

Panocha Quartet










A fine recording! However, the Prazaks and the ABQ are leading the field so far - imho.

I think "panocha" is not a spanish word in this context.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Gaetano Donizetti* (1797-1848): *Messa di Requiem (for Bellini) *(1835), as recorded in 2017 by the Donizetti Opera Choir & Donizetti Opera Orchestra, conducted by Corrado Rovaris. With Carmela Remigio (soprano), Chiara Amarù (alto), Juan Francisco Gatell (tenor), Omar Montanari (bass), Andrea Concetti (bass). 

Donizetti wrote this requiem at the untimely death of Vincenzo Bellini at only 24 years of age. The requiem feels rather operatic, which is understandable from an operatic composer. I think the work itself has all the qualities I expect from a Requiem, but sadly, the sound quality on this disc isn't top-notch. Especially the microphones of the female soloists do not seem quite up to the task.


----------



## Malx

I was in the mood for some relaxing, soothing music this afternoon, this hit the spot.
*Kapsberger, La Villanella - L'Arpeggiata, Christina Pluhar.








*


----------



## eljr

*Invisible Stream*

Raphaël Imbert, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Pierre-François Blanchard, Sonny Troupé


> there is much slick improvisation in this line up of unequal parts jazz and classical, ranging compositions by Imbert alongside his own arrangements of Wagner, Schubert, Eisler and Ornette Coleman.... — BBC Music Magazine, November 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 19th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* HMM902343
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi
*Length:* 60 minutes


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Déodat de Séverac *(1872-1921): *Cerdana, 5 études pittoresques* (1911), as recorded in 2001 by Jordi Masó.

Nice impressionistic landscape miniatures, quite relaxing for a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 9_
*Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks / Simon Rattle* • 2021 Live

I suppose Rattle holding for 30s of silence after the last note is not too pretentious.

At least there is no light dimming gimmick at the end. Thank heavens!

The performance? Nice.

The complete performance can be found here: 





SIR SIMON RATTLE: MAHLER 9 - Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks







www.br-so.com


----------



## Malx

*Landi, Homo fugit velut umbra - L'Arpeggiata, Christina Pluhar.*

Continuing in a similar vein to the Kapsberger disc played earlier - this music is a little more lively but every bit as enjoyable. Isn't it great when the music you play is a perfect match to your mood/humour.











Edit - I see my post has fallen foul of the over sensitive site censors  what a joke!


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Leclair, Locatelli: Violin Concertos

Théotime Langlois de Swarte, Les Ombres



Leclair, J-M: Concerto Op. 7 No. 5 in A minor
Leclair, J-M: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 10 No. 3
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 8
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in B minor, RV 384
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in C Major, RV. 179a 'Per Anna Maria'


----------



## Philidor

Stellar ambitions.

*Gustav Holst: The Planets op, 92*

Ladies of the London Philharmonic Choir 
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## Enthusiast

While away I fell in love with the records of Sebastien Dauce's Ensemble Correspondances, I heard many of them, some of them multiple times. These three may stand out for me and I'm sure I will be listening to them a lot more in the coming days and weeks (and I may give more details of them when I do).










Despite its name this is a truly uplifting programme of songs.











The Buxtehude _Membra Jesu nostri _that fills the first disc of this two disc set is a very beautiful work that I was already very familiar with (from the Harry Chistophers and Gardiner discs) but it had never sounded quite so beautiful as here. The Schutz and Dijkman are also great.











Again a work I was familiar with (the excellent Vox Luminis disc) but this one still sounds special to my ears .... but that's what love will do for you.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 3*

Stokowski and the London Symphony.


----------



## Georgieva

Bach: Matthäus-Passion

Chorgemeinschaft Neubeuern, Orchester der KlangVerwaltung & Enoch zu Guttenberg

*BWV 244: Ich Will Dir Mein Herze Schenken 
BWV 244: Geduld! Wenn Mich Falsche Zungen Stechen
BWV 244: Erbarme Dich
BWV 244: Wenn Ich Einmal Soll Scheiden*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> The Buxtehude _Membra Jesu nostri _that fills the first disc of this two disc set is a very beautiful work that I was already very familiar with (from the Harry Chistophers and Gardiner discs) but it had never sounded quite so beautiful as here. The Schutz and Dijkman are also great.


I need to hear that. I have the Naxos disc, and it isn't doing for me what it should.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> I need to hear that. I have the Naxos disc, and it isn't doing for me what it should.


You will hear the disc I'm referring to on Spotify. It is hard for me to imagine anyone not responding to it. I am tempted to recommend a single track for sampling but the whole thing is wonderful!


----------



## Enthusiast

Meanwhile, I have just played the 4th disc of the Bruno Walter Brahms set (the double concerto with Francescatti and Fournier plus four Hungarian Dances) and the Orpheus Rossini Overtures disc (which came out making much of its "authentic" refusal to add trombones to the mix as many conductors do/did).


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner









This is the favorite Karajan B8 of mine on CD.


----------



## eljr

*Prism IV - Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Bach*

Danish String Quartet (string quartet)


> There are many versions of the Beethoven to choose from, yet this performance stands tall among them, an interpretation that balances introspection and drama, wisdom and freshness. — BBC Music Magazine, September 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 17th Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4857305
*Label:* ECM
*Length:* 79 minutes


----------



## Philidor

Next Reger.

*Max Reger: Introduction, Passacaglia and Fugue E minor op. 127*

Bernhard Buttmann, organ


----------



## Art Rock

Malx said:


> *Landi, **** fugit velut umbra - L'Arpeggiata, Christina Pluhar.*
> 
> ......
> 
> Edit - I see my post has fallen foul of the over sensitive site censors  what a joke!


I have asked VS to take this word out of the censored list for TC. Unfortunately, we can not get a complete list of _Verboten _words from them (as that would just be a collection of asterisks), so we will have to improve step by step.


----------



## Philidor

Art Rock said:


> Unfortunately, we can not get a complete list of _Verboten _words from them (as that would just be a collection of asterisks),


You could double the first letter.

I have learned that some word describing the outcome of bovine digestion is forbidden.


----------



## Itullian

A few of these.


----------



## Chilham

Stravinsky: Les Noces
Teodor Currentzis, Musicaeterna, Patricia Kopatchinskaja

I think I might give Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto a listen whilst I'm at it.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tchaikovsky: Sonata For Cello & Piano In E Minor, Lyrics Of Pushkin, Partita for Cello & Chamber Ensemble (Boris Tchaikovsky, Galina Vishnevskaya, Mstislav Rostropovich et al, Melodiya)*

An impressive line-up with Vishnevskaya and Rostropovich. The Cello Sonata is an interesting piece, but gets let down slightly in the last minutes. The live recording has some audience noise. The Pushkin song cycle is done very well by Vishnevskaya with the composer like in the cello sonata on piano. The Partita sees her husband in action again, with an interesting chamber orchestra (Cello, Electric Guitar, Harpsichord (by Boris), Percussion and Piano). Live but less noisy.


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't really enjoy organ music ... except when it comes to Messiaen. I listened to the first disc of this - Messe de la Pentecote and Livre d'orgue.


----------



## Malx

Philidor said:


> You could double the first letter.


It never occurred to me that a word in Latin would be regarded as an issue - I guess I'm just naive .


----------



## Bourdon

Rameau

Some of us think that Leonhardt and the Frankenstein monster are one and the same entity.
Who cares, all what matters is the sounding result.


----------



## Bkeske

Watching/Listening to the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hal.
Todays program:


----------



## Philidor

That's a piano piece ...

*Ferruccio Busoni: Fantasia contrappuntistica*

John Ogdon, piano










Some months ago, I did a walkthrough of various recordings of this monster piece. Ogdon's version impressed me most, and revisiting was a delight and an impressive experience.


----------



## Montarsolo

Strauss, Strauss & Strauss, Heribert Ritter von Karajan. Thrift store cd.


----------



## Philidor

Malx said:


> It never occurred to me that a word in Latin would be regarded as an issue - I guess I'm just naive .


Yes. The proactive handling of modern political correctness is an issue.


----------



## Georgieva

*Alfred Schnittke*

Choir Concerto & Minnesang


----------



## Montarsolo

Schumann, Lieder auf Gedichte von Heinrich Heine + Liederkreis. Holzmaier / Cooper. Not my favorite baritone in this repertoire I must confess. Thrift store cd.


----------



## Art Rock

*Heinrich Schütz: Sacred Works (La Chapelle Rhénane, Benoît Haller, Pourpre, 4 CD's)*

One of two 4 CD boxes that arrived this morning. Playing CD 1 now (Historia Der Auferstehung Jesu Christi, Musikalische Exequien).


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Dvořák*, Antonín (1841-1904)
*Violin Concerto* in A minor, op.53
*Hilary Hahn* - Violin
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Andrés Orozco-Estrada - Conductor


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Ginastera*, Alberto (1916-1983)
*Violin Concerto*, Op. 30
*Hilary Hahn* - Violin
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Andrés Orozco-Estrada - Conductor


----------



## Monsalvat

I finished Barenboim’s: _Tristan und Isolde_ (I posted about this earlier today in the opera current listening thread):








Richard Wagner: _Tristan und Isolde_
Daniel Barenboim: Berliner Philharmoniker (1994)
Siegfried Jerusalem, Waltraud Meier, Marjana Lipovšek, Falk Struckmann, Matti Salminen

Aside from some weird glitchy behavior (sudden abrupt cuts and then fade-ins at the end of some tracks even in the middle of a CD, which didn't sacrifice any music but still breaks the flow and it makes no sense to hear “Herr Tristan trete nah” twice in a row...), this was an enjoyable recording, especially because of the beautiful orchestral playing. Now I am moving on to Mahler’s Seventh.








Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Bernard Haitink: Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam (1969)


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Sarasate*, Pablo De (1844-1908)
*Carmen Fantasy*, Op. 25
*Hilary Hahn* - Violin
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra
Andrés Orozco-Estrada - Conductor


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 4*

Stokowski and the New Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler, Kindertotenlieder & 5 Rückert-Lieder. Hampson/Bernstein. A thrift store CD and what a nice one!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Spectacular singing and conducting!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Eugene Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra.

I forgot I had this. Why haven't I spent more time with it? The playing is lovely, and Ormandy does little interesting things that I'm not expecting.


----------



## Montarsolo

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 176062
> 
> 
> Kegelstatt Trio on this CD is played by violin, viola and piano.


Me too. Kegelstatt Trio. Kremer etc. A recent thrift store CD.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts 

Samuel Barber - Concerto For Piano And Orchestra, Op. 38, John Browning piano
William Schuman - A Song Of Orpheus, Leonard Rose cello
The Cleveland Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1964


----------



## atsizat




----------



## 13hm13

Beethoven – 'Oboe Concerto and other World Premiers'


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

TRIO SONATAS
*Jan Dismas Zelenka*
Heinz Holliger - oboe
Maurice Bourgue - oboe
Thomas Zehetmair - violin
Klaus Thunemann - bassoon
Klaus Stoll - double-bass
Jonathan Rubin - lute
Christiane Jaccottet - harpsichord
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Itullian

If you like baroque style cello concertos i highly recommend
this set.
4 discs in glorious DDD sound!!
It's really a jaw dropping set.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Brahms - Double Concerto In A Minor
The Cleveland Orchestra with Mstislav Rostropovich & David Oistrach
Angel reissue 1980’s, originally 1969 Мелодия


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Bkeske said:


> Szell conducts Brahms - Double Concerto In A Minor
> The Cleveland Orchestra with Mstislav Rostropovich & David Oistrach
> Angel reissue 1980’s, originally 1969 Мелодия


King David's last name usually spells Oistrakh.


----------



## Bkeske

sAmUiLc said:


> King David's last name usually spells Oistrakh.


You are correct, not sure why it was spelled that way from the copy I pasted from. Didn’t even notice.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1. The Cleveland Orchestra with Gary Graffman, piano. Columbia Masterworks 1969


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bkeske said:


> You are correct, not sure why it was spelled that way from the copy I pasted from. Didn’t even notice.


It is just me, but I am peculiar on spelling, especially the names. Perhaps because my last name has been butchered so often, mostly in pronunciation - I am a naturalized citizen of the United States. At the same time, I like to spell certain names of the famous musicians my way: Artur Rubinstein instead of Arthur, Rachmaninov rather than Rachmaninoff. Oistrach reminds me of ostrich..? 😜 Oistrakh looks more dignified.


----------



## Monsalvat

Itullian said:


>


This is a very good set!
















Johannes Brahms: _Ein deutsches Requiem_
Giuseppe Sinopoli: Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Chorus (1982)
Lucia Popp, soprano; Wolfgang Brendel, baritone


----------



## sAmUiLc

Shostakovich


----------



## Eramire156

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Piano Quintet in G minor, op.57
Piano Trio no.2 in E minor, Op.67











Beaux Arts Trio 
Eugene Drucker
Lawrence Dutton*


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 In E-Flat, Op. 73 "Emperor"
The Cleveland Orchestra with Emil Gilels, piano.
Angel mid/late 1960’s, originally Мелодия 1961


----------



## OCEANE

Some lute works


----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrinth"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD6 - 
Pipelare: Missa L'Homme Ame / Chansons / Motets by Pipelare, Huelgas Ensemble, Nevel (1996-05-14)

Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel

show me a map of where i am right now


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 5* in C minor, Op. 67
Christian Thielemann: Philharmonia Orchestra (1996)

Love this recording with a younger Thielemann. Exciting, dramatic, and featuring a very dark, Romantic sound, but never wallowing in itself.


----------



## sAmUiLc

This was two years (and some change) before his death. The man never looked happier. The mandatory (for the new year concert with VPO every year) Blue Danube Waltz, you would never hear more wholesome performance than here.  And he conducts the clapping audience and the orchestra, turning around himself on the podium, in the following Radetzky March. A joyful and festive occasion!


----------



## 13hm13

Erica Morini, Brahms*, Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra Of London*, Artur Rodzinski – Violin Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Quattro Pezzi Sacri

Gesine Nowakowski (soprano), Gijs Leenaars, Annemarie Moorcroft (viola), Jakub Sawicki (organ)

Rundfunkchor Berlin, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Gijs Leenaars

Bossi, M E: A Raffaello Divino
Puccini: Requiem for chorus, solo viola and organ
Rossini: O salutaris hostia
Verdi: Pater noster
Verdi: Quattro Pezzi Sacri
Verdi: Ave Maria (from Quattro Pezzi Sacri)
Verdi: Laudi alla Vergine Maria (from Quattro Pezzi Sacri)
Verdi: Stabat Mater (from Quattro Pezzi Sacri)
Verdi: Te Deum (from Quattro Pezzi Sacri)
Wolf-Ferrari: Otto cori, Op. 2: Due canti No. 1
Wolf-Ferrari: Otto cori, Op. 2: Due canti No. 2


----------



## 13hm13

Listening on CD, but the YouTube thumbnail is better...
Haydn: symphony no. 39 ("tempesta di mare") in G minor, Pinnock, 
art:
Claude-Joseph Vernet, A Storm on a Mediterranean Coast (1767).


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 3 and 5 'Egyptian'

Louis Lortie (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Edward Gardner


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Elgar - Symphony 2
Davis/LSO









Berg - Piano Sonata, Passacaglia, Three Orchestral Pieces Op 6, Violin Concerto
Davis/BBC SO; Ehnes









Beethoven/Liszt - Symphony 3
Mozart/Alkan- Piano Concerto 20
Wee, piano
This guy has yet to put out anything less than a 10/10 record









Bruckner - Symphony 5
Klemperer/Philharmonia


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Edvard Grieg: the Cello Works - Transcriptions and Songs

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)


Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 36
Grieg: Den Aergjerridge, Op. 26, No. 3
Grieg: Dulgt Kjaerlighed, Op. 39 No. 2
Grieg: Intermezzo, EG 115
Grieg: Jeg lever et Liv I Laengsel, Op. 70 No. 2
Grieg: Ved Moders Grav, Op. 69 No. 3
Grieg: Violin Sonata No. 3 in C minor, Op. 45


----------



## Floeddie

*Saint-Saens - Sonatas & Trios (2020), Renaud Capucon, violin; Edgar Moreau, cello; Bertrand Chaayou, piano*

Violin Sonata No 1 - Cello Sonata No 1 - Piano Trio No 2


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Bernstein: Serenade / Facsimile / Divertimento


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 74 'Harp' - Suske Quartet.*

This set has got to be one of the best bargain boxes of the Beethoven Quartets around.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today we are celebrating the 17th Sunday after Trinity. Again, Bach wrote some cantatas for this occasion.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

"Bringet dem Herrn Ehre seines Namens" BWV 148
"Ach, lieben Christen, seid getrost" BWV 114*

BWV 148: Midori Suzuki, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Chiyuki Urano
BWV 114: Yukari Nonoshita, Daniel Taylor, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Georgieva

*Wagner and Richard Strauss Orchestral Recital*
New York Philharmonic Orchestra 

(1960) LP


----------



## sAmUiLc

#8









From his early 60's cycle, I like the 8th the best, in fact my top favorite B8 recording. The 9th is worthy and the 5th is fine. I can do without the rest, though.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5 and variations

Matt Haimovitz (cello), Christopher O'Riley (fortepiano)


Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5 and variations
Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" for Cello and Piano, Op. 66
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "See the conquering hero comes" for Cello and Piano, WoO 45
Beethoven: Variations (7) on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen", for Cello and Piano, WoO 46


----------



## tortkis

Julián Carrillo: Six quasi-sonatas in quarter Tones for cello solo - Jimena Giménez Cacho


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Leopold Koželuch *(1747-1818): *Symphony in G minor, op.22-3, P.I-5* (1770), as recorded in 2016 by the Czech Chamber Philharmonic Orchestra Pardubice, conducted by Marek Štilec.

Yet another classical-period composer who got more or less crushed by the giants Mozart and Haydn. Discs like these only go to show that they weren't the _only _gifted composers in that era.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Liszt* (1811-1886): *Piano concerto no.1 in E-flat, S.124* (1849), as recorded in 1968 by Martha Argerich with the London symphony orchestra, conducted by Claudio Abbado.

This concerto premiered in Weimar in 1855, with Liszt at the piano and Hector Berlioz conducting. It's an entertaining concerto, but I must say it comes nowhere near the quality of Chopin's first piano concerto (actually his second). I like Martha's fiery performance on both, and the LSO is in very fine shape as well.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: String Quartets No. 2 and No. 6 (Glazunov Quartet, Olympia)*

Continuing my early morning string quartet routine with the Tishchenko's quartets. Today the second and sixth - both from YouTube, as I do not have these two on CD.


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Symphony No 2 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Nikolaus Harnoncourt.*

Live recording from the set below.


----------



## Chilham

Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, Symphony in C, Symphony of Wind Instruments, Symphony in Three Movements
Sir Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra









Stravinsky: Suite Italienne from "Pulcinella"
Francesca Dego, Francesca Leonardi


----------



## Rogerx

Eclipse

Dvořák - Ginastera - Sarasate

Hilary Hahn (violin), Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Andrés Orozco-Estrada


Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Ginastera: Violin Concerto
Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I guess this is a remaster since it was recorded 1997. Sounds very nice to a Mozart-addicted


----------



## prlj

*Beethoven 1, 2, 7 Kammerakademie Potsdam/Manacorda*

Perfect with coffee, some donuts, and the Sunday morning crossword.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Eduard Tubin* (1905-1982): *Symphony no.4 in A "Lyrica"* (1943), as recorded in 2007 by the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Neeme Järvi.

Enjoyable rendition of the symphonies by this Estonian composer. I just don't understand the album cover. Are these the composer and the conductor?


----------



## Malx

*M. A. Charpentier, Caecilia virgo et martyr H 397 / Motet pour les Trépassés / Dialogus inter Magdalenam et Jesum, H. 423 - Caroline Weynants (soloist), Judith Fa (soloist), Etienne Bazola (soloist), Violaine Le Chenadec (soloist), Davy Cornillot (soloist), Nicolas Brooymans (soloist), Caroline Arnaud (soloist), Lucile Richardot (soloist), Stephen Collardelle (soloist), Ensemble Correspondances, Sébastien Daucé.*

After reading yesterdays posts from Enthusiast featuring recordings of Ensemble Correspondances I thought it timely to reach for my only recording of the group. This is an excellent set in every way, the music, the playing, the presentation - a CD sized 116 page hard back booklet, 2 CDs + a DVD.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 5 'Emperor' & 0

Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Art Rock

*Heinrich Schütz: Sacred Works (La Chapelle Rhénane, Benoît Haller, Pourpre, 4 CD's)*

One of two boxes that arrived yesterday. Playing CD 2 now (Excerpts from Symphoniae Sacrae II).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various songs and sacred 
works scattered throughout today
.

_Stabat Mater_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra
B71/op.58 (1876-77):

with Mariana Zvetkova (sop.), Ruxandra Donose (mez.), John Botha (ten.), Roberto
Scandiuzzi (bass) and the Chor der Sächsischen Staatsoper, Dresden









_Večerní písně_ [_Evening Songs_] - four songs for voice and piano
B61a/op.3a [Texts: Vítězslav Hálek] (1876): a)
_Cigánské melodie_ [_Gypsy Songs_] - seven songs for voice and piano
B104/op.55 [Texts: Adolf Heyduk] (1880): b)
_Písně milostné_ [_Love Songs_] - eight songs for voice and piano B160/op.83,
revision of eight songs from the song cycle _Cypřiše_ _Cypresses_ B11/WoO
[Texts: Gustav Pfleger Moravský] (orig. 1965 - rev. 1888): c)
_Biblické písně_ [_Biblical Songs_] - ten songs for voice and piano
B185/op.99 [Texts: from the Kralice Bible] (1894): d)

a) and c) Beno Blachut (ten.) with Ferdinand Pohlreich (pf.)
b) Jindřich Jindrák (bar.) with Alfred Holeček (pf.)
d) Věra Soukupová (sop.) with Ivan Moravec (pf.)









Mass in D for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and organ
B153/op.83A (1887): a)
_Requiem_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra
B165/op.89 (1890):

a) with Neil Ritchie (treble), Andrew Giles (alt.), Alan Byars (ten.), Robert Morton
(bass), the Choir of Christ Church Cathedral,Oxford/Simon Preston and
Nicholas Cleobury (org.)

singers of the _Requiem_ listed on the cover


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Chilham

Stravinsky: Mass
Daniel Reuss, MusikFabrik, RIAS Kammerchor









Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
Philippe Herreweghe, Collegium Vocale Gent, Royal Flemish Philharmonic


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Youth Symphonies

Freiburger Barockorchester, Gottfried von der Goltz


Mozart: Contredanse, K609 No. 1
Mozart: Contredanse, K609 No. 2
Mozart: Contredanse, K609 No. 3
Mozart: Contredanse, K609 No. 4
Mozart: Contredanse, K609 No. 5
Mozart: Symphony in F major, KAnh. 223 (K19a)
Mozart: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major, K16
Mozart: Symphony No. 4 in D major, K19
Mozart: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, K22
Mozart: Symphony No. 7a in G major, K.Anh. 221 (K45a) 'Alte Lambacher'


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*Exultate Jubilate*, K.165 (158a)
*Regula Mühlemann* - Soprano
Cammerorchester Basil
Umberto Benedetti Michelangi - Conductor


----------



## Bourdon

Rameau

Pygmalion


To be clear, it was David Hurwitz who, in one of his youtube reviews, made a comment that Leonhardt is somewhat like Frankenstein as far as he is concerned.


----------



## Philidor

janwillemvanaalst said:


> *Eduard Tubin* (1905-1982): *Symphony no.4 in A "Lyrica"* (1943), as recorded in 2007 by the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Neeme Järvi.
> 
> Enjoyable rendition of the symphonies by this Estonian composer.


Indeed. If you are through with Sibelius and Nielsen, my next recommendation would be Tubin and Holmboe. Great symphonies. Maybe not fully on eye's level, but this depends on the listener ... Tubin #5 and Holmboe #8 are my recommendation for a first listen.


----------



## Philidor

Homeground. With french perspective, which is touchy from a political point of view. But we don't discuss politics here.

*Robert Schumann: Symphonie No 3 E-flat major op. 97 ("Rhenish")*

The Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Bach*, Johann Sebastian (1685-1750)
*Cantata BWV 147 *"Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
The Monteverdi Choir, The English Baroque Soloists
*John Eliot Gardine*r - Conductor


----------



## Enthusiast

Philidor said:


> Indeed. If you are through with Sibelius and Nielsen, my next recommendation would be Tubin and Holmboe. Great symphonies. Maybe not fully on eye's level, but this depends on the listener ... Tubin #5 and Holmboe #8 are my recommendation for a first listen.


Fair enough I suppose but aside from geographical proximity I have never seen any relationship between Sibelius and Tubin. Sibelius composed music that is rigorously thought through and is so rich in detail (so much going on at the same time and developing together with amazing power) that his greatness is evident and secure. I don't hear any of that in Tubin. I just hear symphonic gestures with nearly nothing going on underneath. I don't know what I could do to find what it is that I am missing. I've tried all the symphonies and even liked some of them on first hearing. But in the end I just got nothing, zero. Can you recommend a single piece that might help me to hear what you hear in it.


----------



## Philidor

Enthusiast said:


> Sibelius composed music that is rigorously thought through and is so rich in detail (so much going on at the same time and developing together with amazing power) that his greatness is evident and secure. I don't hear any of that in Tubin.


I agree. Sibelius has changed the symphonic concept from a dialectical concept (two subjects in different keys, which unify in the reprise to the same key - antithesis, synthesis) to an evolutionary concept (perfect in the fifth). That's different with Tubin, right. You just get some of the moods without the philosophy behind. If you say that this is to little, I am with you.

However - did you try Holmboe #8 with its fight between light and darkness?

And the best possible successor to Sibelius could be Norgard, true. Symphs 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Trying out this well-regarded modern version of Piotr's First. As recommended by you know who: DH

View attachment 176167


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Trying out this well-regarded modern version of Piotry's First. As recommended by DH.
Sorry, no idea what happened with the last posting.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Anton Webern* (1883-1945): *String quartet 1905, arranged for chamber orchestra*, as recorded in 2001 by the Munich Chamber Orchestra, conducted by Christoph Poppen.

This is Webern's early string quartet, only in a somewhat warmer (less edgy) sound, which I personally prefer. I don't know what "arranged for" means in this case; it almost sounds as if four string quartets are playing the piece simultaneously... no wind instruments involved.


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart

piano concertos 23 & 27


----------



## Philidor

Some Sibelius ...

*Jean SIbelius

The Swan of Tuonela op. 22 No. 3
Tapiola op. 112*

Hilsinki Philharmonic Orchestra
Leif Segerstam


----------



## sbmonty

Beginning to explore Medieval and Renaissance music.

John Dowland: The Art Of Melancholy
Iestyn Davies - countertenor, Thomas Dunford - lute


----------



## Rogerx

Hertel: Cello & Organ Concertos

Bettina Messerschmidt (cello), Merseburger Hofmusik, Michael Schonheit


Hertel, J W: Cello Concerto in A major
Hertel, J W: Cello Concerto in A minor
Hertel, J W: Organ Concerto in G major
Hertel, J W: Sinfonia in D major
Hertel, J W: Sinfonia in F


----------



## Enthusiast

Philidor said:


> I agree. Sibelius has changed the symphonic concept from a dialectical concept (two subjects in different keys, which unify in the reprise to the same key - antithesis, synthesis) to an evolutionary concept (perfect in the fifth). That's different with Tubin, right. You just get some of the moods without the philosophy behind. If you say that this is to little, I am with you.
> 
> However - did you try Holmboe #8 with its fight between light and darkness?
> 
> And the best possible successor to Sibelius could be Norgard, true. Symphs 1, 2 and 3.


OK, yes, Norgard _is _interesting. I have always found Holmboe a little difficult in that most of his music doesn't stick in my mind and doesn't call out to me to listen again! I like his sound world but am not sure I get more than mood. That may be my bad and I do warm at least a little to his later works.


----------



## eljr

*Amanda Lee Falkenberg: The Moons Symphony*

London Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop, London Voices, Ben Parry

*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* SIGCD730
*Label:* Signum
*Length:* 48 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

A very generous disc - 90 minutes of great music.


----------



## Rogerx

Rameau

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


Debussy: Hommage à Rameau (No. 2 from Images pour piano - Book 1)
Rameau: Suite in A minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin (c1729–30)
Rameau: Suite in G minor from Nouvelles suites de pièces de clavecin (c1729–30)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*

Mitropoulos with the Minneapolis Symphony, 11/4/40.

This is a pleasant surprise. I was expecting a bad recording of a bad performance, but, at least with headphones, it doesn't sound that bad for 1940. The conducting is energetic, and the orchestra is responsive.


----------



## SanAntone

*Rachmaninoff: Cello Sonata in G Minor, Op. 19 - III. Andante*






Gautier Capuçon · Yuja Wang 

Yuja Wang and Gautier Capuçon’s recent collaboration is inspired by an almost 10-year partnership that dates back to the 2013 Verbier Festival. They revisit the Rachmaninoff Cello Sonata which they performed there but also include a new offering of the Brahms Cello Sonata. The concert comes full circle with the Brahms Op. 114 trio that also features clarinetist Andreas Ottensamer. (Classic Review)


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Fine Arts Quartet



*Charles Camille Saint-Saëns * (Parijs, 9 oktober 1835 – Algiers, 16 december 1921)


----------



## Enthusiast

And then I wanted something completely different. This disc is so uplifting. I keep listening to it.


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: Organ Works (Tjeerd van der Ploeg, Brilliant Classics, 4 CD's)*

The second box that arrived yesterday from JPC (together with the Schütz). Playing the first CD now. Loving the sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite & Schoenberg: Pelléas & Mélisande

Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Jonathan Nott


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Wilhelm Stenhammar* (1871-1927): *Impromptu-vals* (*Impromptu-waltz*, 1920), as recorded in 1992 by Lucia Negro.

Mindful piano music from a Swedish spiritual descendant of Sibelius.


----------



## Georgieva

Shostakovich. Symphony №7
LSO



















_*A soviet soldier buys a ticket to the 1942 performance of Shostakovich’s Seventh Symphony in Leningrad. Photograph: Sovfoto/UIG via Getty Images_


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen


----------



## Eramire156

On the turntable 

*Richard Wagner
Tannhäuser / Gotterdämmerung / Walküre











Charles Munch
Boston Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Philidor

Fantastic.

*Giuseppe Verdi: Rigoletto*

Rigoletto - Robert Merrill
Gilda - Anna Moffo
Duca - Alfredo Kraus
Sparafucile - Ezio Flagello
Maddalena - Rosalind Elias
Monterone - David Ward

RCA Italiano Opera Orchestra & Chorus
Sir Georg Solti

















Bonynge's recording offers quasi-stage tension and great brio. Solti presses harder, accentuations are sharper, however, it is not the same kind of flow. It wouldn't say that it is worse, it is rather a matter of taste.

However, the main difference seems to be, that Bonynge's recording offers beautiful singing whereas Solti's rendition shows the human beings behind the notes. Enthralling. I prefer that by far to be nicest voice in the world. Merrill, Moffo, even Kraus shows more than the usual "I'm gonna _[verb indicating an activity contributing to the conservation of the human species]_ everything that is coming down the pike". Just great.


----------



## Philidor

Just want to remind that in Cleveland there is not only an orchestra which delivered great recordings of Dvořák's symphonies ...

*Antonín Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 F major op. 96 "American"*

Cleveland Quartet










Lively, precise, great joy. Pole position together with Prazak and ABQ - on my shelf, of course.


----------



## Enthusiast

Disc 2 of this set - Meditations on the Mystery of the Holy Trinity. Jennifer Bate was apparently Messiaen's preferred (enthusiastically so) organist and I certainly prefer these discs (bought used quite cheaply) to the Latry that I already have. It's organ music but this instrument (or Bate's playing of it?) sounds more "individual" and "human" (sorry, I'm an organ novice and lack the language to describe the differences I hear).


----------



## Georgieva

Bernard Haitink's performances of these symphonies reveals Shostakovich as very few others ever have. 
Deep and powerful...


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mravinsky can be rightly called the Granddaddy of Russian conducting. Still my preference is with Golovanov, Svetlanov. Talking about this recording, first two movements are exceptional but I want more breadth in the slow movement and the last movement is not fully convincing. Orchestral execution is superb throughout but the overall concept is not gelled together. Perhaps the cultural and temperamental difference between Russian and Austrian?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Time to wheel Gustav Mahler's symphonies from out of the hangar once again.
Part one for late afternoon and early evening.

Symphony no.1 in D for orchestra (1884-88 - rev. by 1896):
Symphony no.2 for soprano, alto, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: German folk
sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens
Brentano)/Friedrich Klopstock/Gustav Mahler] (1888-94):


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Disc 2 of this set - Meditations on the Mystery of the Holy Trinity. Jennifer Bate was apparently Messiaen's preferred (enthusiastically so) organist and I certainly prefer these discs (bought used quite cheaply) to the Latry that I already have. It's organ music but this instrument (or Bate's playing of it?) sounds more "individual" and "human" (sorry, I'm an organ novice and lack the language to describe the differences I hear).


Your description as human is well worded, these recordings have a certain warmth that you don't find in the other recordings I have, although I wouldn't want to miss the Thiry for anything.


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: String Quartet No. 20 K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
Belcea Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

CD 1 

Veni Domine

Advent


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Howard Shore* (1946): *The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers* (2002), as recorded by the London Philharmonic Orchestra, the London Voices, and the London Oratory School Schola, conducted by the composer.

Does this one belong in this thread? I think it does, even apart from that I've always thought of "The two towers" as the most impressively human part of the movie trilogy.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ignaz Brüll* (1846-1907): *Piano concerto no.1 in F, op.10* (1869), as recorded in 1998 by Martin Roscoe with the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Martyn Brabbins. Hyperion Romantic piano concerto series, CD 20.

I like Brüll's piano concertos. They were written in the age and the style of Tchaikovsky's first piano concerto, and if you like that one, Brüll most likely will not disappoint you.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Per Nørgård* (1932-): *Symphony no.3 "Twilight"* (1975), as recorded in 1995 by the Danish National Radio Choir & the Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Leif Segerstam.

Danish composer Per Nørgård came up in this thread earlier today in relation to Sibelius, Tubin and Holmboe, and so I sought him out, and ended up buying the mp3's of his third symphony "Twilight", as I am a choral music lover. I find it highly original, very atmospheric, and well-executed by Segerstam. Recommended. You can find Segerstam's rendition also on YouTube.


----------



## Georgieva

*Shostakovich Plays Shostakovich*
Vol. 5: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 in C minor Op. 35, 2 in F Major, Op.102, Piano Trio No 2 in e minor Op 67, Concertino for Two Pianos in A minor Op. 94

_True gem_


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Josquin Desprez.






















> Lacking the brightness of trebles or sopranos, the vocal sound is warm, dark, plangent – compared with the glassy textures of The Tallis Scholars (who’ve recently recorded Josquin’s complete works), this is a velvet shroud. Col’s expressive direction of the Hercules Mass and the choir’s sable colours underscore the sense of pious sobriety that pervades this monumental work.
> 
> 
> 
> *5**
Click to expand...

BBC Music Magazine, November 2021


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Born on this day 1835. The famous Piano Concerto no 2


----------



## Philidor

janwillemvanaalst said:


> *Per Nørgård* (1932-): *Symphony no.3 "Twilight"* (1975), as recorded in 1995 by the Danish National Radio Choir & the Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Leif Segerstam.
> 
> Danish composer Per Nørgård came up in this thread earlier today in relation to Sibelius, Tubin and Holmboe, and so I sought him out, and ended up buying the mp3's of his third symphony "Twilight", as I am a choral music lover. I find it highly original, very atmospheric, and well-executed by Segerstam. Recommended. You can find Segerstam's rendition also on YouTube.


Congrats! One of my favourites among Norgard's symphonies.


----------



## jim prideaux

Angelich, Capucon and Capucon.....

Brahms Piano Trios.


----------



## 13hm13

Grace Williams : Sea Sketches, for String orchestra (1944)


----------



## pmsummer

OBOE CONCERTOS
*Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach*
Xenia Löffler - oboe
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
Georg Kallweit - concertmaster
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Kiki

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 176182
> 
> 
> *Howard Shore* (1946): *The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers* (2002), as recorded by the London Philharmonic Orchestra, the London Voices, and the London Oratory School Schola, conducted by the composer.
> 
> Does this one belong in this thread? I think it does, even apart from that I've always thought of "The two towers" as the most impressively human part of the movie trilogy.


I think Howard Shore wrote great music for the soundtrack. It's when he cut and pasted the big tunes together and called that a symphony I thought he went too far.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Jaime Reis* - Solo and Chamber works

Sangue Inverso - Inverso Sangue (2015-2019)
Lysozyme Synthesis _for piano_ (2003)
Fluxus, Vortex - Schubkraft (acoustic version) _for guitar quartet_ (2018-2019)


----------



## Malx

Arrived today:
*Vaughan Williams, Symphonies 6 & 8 - BBC Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins.*

First impressions are very positive - very good sound which I think helps with VW.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Chausson: Concert / String Quartet


----------



## atsizat




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## littlejohnuk1

Found this looking through sites discussing forgotten piano concertos. I like it.


----------



## starthrower

Nos.6 & 8


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 4
Orchestre des Champs-Elysées - Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## littlejohnuk1

Real Piano concerto mood. What better than Dvorak.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Charles Munch: Boston Symphony Orchestra (1956)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Simon Rattle: Berliner Philharmoniker (2008)


----------



## jambo

I fell off of my Mahler quest, so getting back on track today with the 7th.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 7 in E minor

Simon Rattle
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
1991

Rafael Kubelík
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
1971


----------



## sAmUiLc

PC22









My favorite version


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Shostakovich*, Dmitri (1906-1975)
*Symphony No. 5* in D minor, Op. 47
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
*Vasily Petrenko* - Conductor


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Grace Williams (1906-77) : Penillion for orchestra (1955)


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Rogerx

Krebs: Keyboard Works Vol. 1

Steven Devine (harpsichord)


Krebs, J L: Concerto in G major
Krebs, J L: Fugue in A minor, Krebs-WV 848
Krebs, J L: Fugue in C major, Krebs-WV 843
Krebs, J L: Fugue in E major, Krebs-WV 844
Krebs, J L: Fugue in F major, Krebs-WV 845
Krebs, J L: Fugue in F minor, Krebs-WV 846
Krebs, J L: Fugue in G major, Krebs-WV 847
Krebs, J L: Partita in A minor


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Hoffmeister: Quartets with Double Bass, Vol. 2

Minna Pensola (violin I), Antti Tikkanen (violin II/ viola), Tuomas Lehto (cello) & Niek de Groot (double bass)


----------



## OCEANE

Symphony No. 8
Blomstedt and the orchestra show the dynamics precisely while nothing is exaggerated here.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The 1989 concert for citizens of the GDR
Daniel Barenboim with Berlin PO









The 1989 concert for citizens of the GDR | Digital Concert Hall


The Berlin Wall fell on 9 November 1989, thus ending the decades-long division of Europe and the world. It was an event of both political and emotional significance which the Berliner Philharmoniker celebrated three days later with a concert which itself is now considered a historic event...




www.digitalconcerthall.com


----------



## Art Rock

*Nikolai Myaskovsky: Complete String Quartets (Taneyev Quartet, Northern Flowers, 5 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues this week with the Myaskovsky cycle. Today the first CD, containing the first three quartets.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Arrived today:
> *Vaughan Williams, Symphonies 6 & 8 - BBC Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins.*
> 
> First impressions are very positive - very good sound which I think helps with VW.


I'm tempted by Brabbins' RVW recordings. I found his Tippett cycle a few years back to be excellent and would probably rate it _primus_ _inter_ _pares_. I was disappointed by his Walton, which I found slightly dull. In this 150 birthday week, I've bought the Adrian Boult Vaughan Williams "Extravaganza" and complete 1950s symphonies on remastered Hi-Res downloads from Pristine Classical, so I've already got a lot to be getting on with on my return to the _Sceptered_ _Isle_, this week!


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - There was one cantata left from yesterday.

*J. S. Bach: "Wer sich selbst erhöhet, der soll erniedriget werden" BWV 47*

Gerlinde Sämann, Petra Noskaiova, Christoph Genz, Jan van der Crabben
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## Rogerx

Latin American Ballets

Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela, Eduardo Mata

Chávez: Suite de Caballos de vapor
Ginastera: Estancia - dance suite, Op. 8a
Villa-Lobos: Uirapurú


----------



## jambo

Disc 11 from the Ozawa Warner box.

*Tchaikovsky: *Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
*Tchaikovsky: *Capriccio Italien, Op. 45

Vladimir Spivakov (violin)
Seiji Ozawa
Philharmonia Orchestra
1973


----------



## Philidor

Happy coincidence - my walkthrough with the Armidas arrived at the Quartet of the current week.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet D major KV 499 ("Hoffmeister")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Hilary Hahn - Eclipse

Dvořák: Violin Concerto, Op. 53
Ginastera: Violin Concerto, Op. 30
Sarasate: Carmen Fantasy, Op. 25


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Tchaikovsky - Symphonies 1 and 2
Jurowski/LPO









Bartok - Music for String, Percussion and Celesta
Martinu - Concerto for SQ and Orchestra 
Janacek - Capriccio
Dohnanyi/Cleveland









Messiaen - Des canyons aux etoiles
Cambreling/SWR SO


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jan Václav Vorisek* (1791-1825): *Piano works*, as recorded in 1984 by Artur Pizarro.

Early romantic piano fantasies, always uniquely his own style; a welcome day-starter.
_From Wikipedia_: Although Voříšek was enthralled by the classical style of Mozart, he was more intrigued by the incipient romanticism of Beethoven. In 1814, as he was starting to compose, he did indeed meet Beethoven in Vienna. He also met other leading musicians there, including Louis Spohr, Ignaz Moscheles, Hummel, and especially Franz Schubert with whom he became fast friends.


----------



## Chilham

Villa-Lobos: Chôros 1-12
John Neschling, Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Fabio Zanon, Elizabeth Plunk, Ovanir Buosi, Sérgio Burgani, Alexandre Silverio, Dante Yenque, Samuel Hamzem, Sao Paulo Symphony Chorus, Wagner Polistchuck, Luciano Amaral, Marcos Pedroso, Ozeas Arantes, Darrin Coleman Milling, Cristina Ortiz, Bülent Evcil, Arcádio Minczuk, Nailor Azevedo, Linda Bustani, Ilan Rechtman, Johannes Gramsch, Claudio Cruz


----------



## jambo

Every now and then I just get that Beethoven itch.

*Beethoven: *Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73, "Emperor"

Leon Fleisher (piano)
George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1961


----------



## Georgieva

As a fan of *Dmitri Shostakovich* orchestral works, I was pleasantly surprised to hear this record. Of course, many of those symphonies require that the listener be in a specific mood to withstand a _journey_ inspired by rather unpleasant events (as we all know), not so these preludes and fugues.
Finally, let me add that Igor Levit play this long program pretty well (far, far away from music of his _comfort zone_ - Bach)


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Macbeth

Elena Souliotis (Lady Macbeth),Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (Macbeth), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Banco), Luciano Pavarotti (Macduff), Ricardo Cassinelli (Malcolm), Helen Lawrence (Dama), Raymond Myers (Medico)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Wandsworth School Choir, Lamberto Gardelli.



*Giuseppe Verdi (Le Roncole, 10 oktober 1813 – Milaan, 27 januari 1901)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Britten VC









Benjamin Britten's Violin Concerto | Digital Concert Hall


Britten's Violin Concerto, Schubert's Symphony No. 3 & Bartók's Divertimento for string orchestra performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker & Zubin Mehta.




www.digitalconcerthall.com





I've been to about 450 live concerts in my life, almost all by world class musicians, and also watched countless live concerts online. But I've never seen anything like this: Jansen in the zone 'from the beginning till the very end.' Being in the zone is completely different from playing hard. It is really once in a lifetime, OK a decade - I'm being generous, thing. And you cannot force it, it just happens. When it happens, it is a transcendental experience for the performer (musicians, dancers, stage actors, athletes..). Simply amazing!

P.S. I just noticed that the above link title shows Zubin Mehta and blah blah. It is a misinformation. The link leads to the right concert (one with Janine Jansen and Daniel Harding).


----------



## Montarsolo

Yesterday.

Brahms 2, Haitink. CD.









Mozart, Kegelstatt trio (again), Gidon Kremer, Duo Für Violine Und Viola G-Dur KV 423. CD.


----------



## sAmUiLc

K 365









Curzon / Barenboim / ECO


----------



## HerbertNorman

String Quartet of the week - * Wolfang Amadeus Mozart - String Quartet no.20 "Hoffmeister" in D Major*










The Alban Berg Quartet on EMI










The Éder Quartet on Naxos


----------



## Merl

HerbertNorman said:


> String Quartet of the week - * Wolfang Amadeus Mozart - String Quartet no.20 "Hoffmeister" in D Major*
> 
> View attachment 176223
> 
> 
> The Alban Berg Quartet on EMI
> 
> View attachment 176224
> 
> 
> The Éder Quartet on Naxos


Aye, I better start listening too, HN. I have a feeling this is going to be a very Mozartian month. I started with a go-to recording of the Hoff.


----------



## mikeh375

I felt it my duty to alert TC'ers to this beautiful rendition of a firm favourite. Singing the orchestral parts to a lovely solo violin performance by Jack Liebeck, the vocal group Voces8 have with Paul Drayton's clever arranging, re-imagined this beauty with wonderfully expressive results. RVW would've surely approved....(I put this in the vocal music forum but thought it will be better served here. So mods if you are going to delete one post, delete the other thread I started plz).


----------



## Art Rock

*Mikis Theodorakis: Antigone (Athens State Orchestra, National Opera Choir, Loukas Karytinos, Yorgos Pappas, Tzeni Drivala, Theodorakis Classics, 2 CD's)*

Theodorakis wrote five operas, all based on Greek mythology stories. Antigone, composed in 1996, is the only one I have heard. I would have believed 1926 as well. At times it reminds me a bit of Puccini, but not at that level. Maybe it works as a staged opera, but as a listening experience it is OK but not more than that.


----------



## Art Rock

mikeh375 said:


> So mods if you are going to delete one post, delete the other thread I started plz).


We don't like identical threads in different forums, but this is fine.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - symphonies part two
for this morning.

Symphony no.3 for alto, female choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Friedrich
Nietzsche/German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim
von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1893-96):









Symphony no.4 for orchestra, featuring soprano in the final movement [Text: German folk
sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)]
(1899-1901, but includes an arrangement of a song composed in 1892):


----------



## NLaslow

*Weinberg: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 7; Flute Concerto No. 1*
Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla - City Of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie 
Kirill Gerstein (harpsichord) 
Marie-Christine Zupancic (flute)


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier: Waltzes
Strauss, R: Don Juan, Op. 20
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen
Strauss, R: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche, Op. 28

Staatskapelle Dresden
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Kiki

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_Symphony No. 4_
*Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky* • 1957 • Profil

It's the Mravinskian temperament that makes it sound so awesome!


----------



## Georgieva

*Mahler* - _uncompleted _*Symphony No. 10*

Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä, conductor


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: Organ Works (Tjeerd van der Ploeg, Brilliant Classics, 4 CD's)*

Continuing with this box that arrived last week. Playing the second CD now.


----------



## Montarsolo

sAmUiLc said:


> King David's last name usually spells Oistrakh.


In The Netherlands its David Oistrach.




__





Loading…






nl.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: Serenades

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi per due

Opera duets

Roberto Alagna, Angela Gheorghiu

London Voices, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


Verdi: Aida
Verdi: I Lombardi alla prima crociata
Verdi: I Masnadieri
Verdi: Libiamo, ne' lieti calici (from La Traviata)
Verdi: Rigoletto
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra


----------



## Georgieva

*Sir András Schiff 
Brahms’ Piano Concertos No. 1 and No. 2.*

Reall joyful experience. 
Brahms' music is not heavy, crass, thick and loud: quite the opposite - it is transparent, sensitive and nuanced in its rhythmics and these are the gratifying features of the rendition.


----------



## Rogerx

Smyth: String Quartet & String Quintet

Joachim Griesheimer (cello)

Mannheim String Quartet


----------



## OCEANE

elgar's ghost said:


> Gustav Mahler - symphonies part two
> for this morning.
> 
> Symphony no.3 for alto, female choir, boys' choir and orchestra [Text: Friedrich
> Nietzsche/German folk sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim
> von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)] (1893-96):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Symphony no.4 for orchestra, featuring soprano in the final movement [Text: German folk
> sources (from _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_, ed. by Achim von Arnim/Clemens Brentano)]
> (1899-1901, but includes an arrangement of a song composed in 1892):


Thanks for sharing.
Both No. 3 & 4 by Chailly are my favorite versions.


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

Violin Sonatas 1-2-3


----------



## OCEANE

Revisited this old album


----------



## Itullian

Symphonies 2 and 3


----------



## Enthusiast

I have quite a few Rautavaara CDs but ultimately came to feel that they were not that interesting or rewarding for me. This one I only heard recently and find the two works to be rewarding and attractive. Undemanding, perhaps, but not at all lacking in invention. There is an _overall feel _to the works that I like. It has in the past been my failure to detect an appealing overall feel in the other Rautavaara works I know that has led me to be less than impressed. Perhaps I need to revisit the others.


----------



## jim prideaux

Just found this at work.....Just before the first lockdown in 2020 I had a group of students who were obviously very concerned about the immediate future and their education. Apart of their work on representations of the Russian 
Revolution they had been listening to Shostakovich's 12th.....a number were enthralled with the work and just before 
lockdown kicked in and they went into isolation a couple asked for further recommendations.
This was what I gave them!

The classical elements remain consistent.

( I just don not know why I missed off Van the Mans Caravan!)


----------



## Montarsolo

My first encounter with Corelli's Concerti Grossi. Spotify. I chose Pinnock.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Schwanengesang

Michel Dalberto (piano), Stephan Genz (baritone)


----------



## Bourdon

Grieg

Peer Gynt

This recording is hard to find at least on CD. I have no comparisons with other complete recordings but this one sounds excellent.


----------



## Enthusiast

A somewhat neglected major work, a great one, by Schumann in a special recording. Although there have been some good ones over the years, I'm not sure why we don't get more recordings of this.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

Berlin Philharmonic, Abbado


*Jevgeni Igorevitsj Kissin* (Moskou, 10 oktober 1971)


----------



## eljr

*JS Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos.1 - 3*

The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock

*Release Date:* 21st Oct 2011
*Catalogue No:* E4783384
*Label:* DG
*Series: *Virtuoso
*Length:* 61 minutes


----------



## Itullian

Biggest bargain on Amazon. 7 bucks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Mother Goose Suite*

Charles Dutoit and the Montreal symphony.


----------



## Philidor

When Karajan wasn't Karajan yet ...

*Ludwig van Beethoven

Symphony No. 1 C major op. 21
Symphony No. 2 D major op. 36*

Philharmonia Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan










... some exciting recordings were made.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Rogerx

Verdi: Requiem



Joan Sutherland (soprano), Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor) & Martti Talvela (bass)

Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Philharmoniker, Chicago Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


Dame _Joan_ Alston _Sutherland_, OM, AC, DBE (7 November 1926 – *10 October 2010*)

12 years ago this date died La Stupenda 😢


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Enthusiast

This CD is quite good but I always find the violin concerto a bit disappointing after its lovely opening.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Verdi: Requiem
> 
> 
> 
> Joan Sutherland (soprano), Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), Luciano Pavarotti (tenor) & Martti Talvela (bass)
> 
> Wiener Staatsopernchor, Wiener Philharmoniker, Chicago Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti
> 
> 
> Dame _Joan_ Alston _Sutherland_, OM, AC, DBE (7 November 1926 – *10 October 2010*)
> 
> 12 years ago this date died La Stupenda 😢


She might be resurrexit by this recording with its thunderous percussion


----------



## Floeddie

*Deodat de Severac: Piano Music Vol 1., Jordi Masó, pianist (2012)
*
First listen, agreeable enough to revisit sometime. I heard occasional shades of Debussy, Satie in these compositions, but I felt the presence of Liszt in a more dominant way. No doubt that the music was French.


----------



## eljr

*JS Bach: Brandenburg Concertos Nos. 4 - 6*

The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock

*Release Date:* 21st Oct 2011
*Catalogue No:* E4783385
*Label:* DG
*Series: *Virtuoso
*Length:* 72 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc

I have several Sinopoli recordings I like. So when I had a chance to see him live, I was excited. But twice I saw him live and twice I was not impressed at all (another big name conductor I saw twice and unimpressed both times was Gergiev but I have few CDs of his I like). O well..


----------



## Enthusiast

Two relatively recent and very approachable violin concertos: Jennifer Higdon's and Thomas Ades'.


----------



## atsizat

The part between 2:40 and 3:10 is so magnificent.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Various works from the Big Italian Box*

This is a free download from ClassicSelectWorld. As usual, these boxes are hit and miss. 

So far, the Albionini Trio Sonata has too much vibrato for my taste. The Cimarosa Oboe Concerto is not bad. Mendelssohn's 4th symphony is okay but nothing special. Respighi's Ancient Airs and Dances have too much vibrato for my taste. Respighi's Gli Ucelli and Pines of Rome are worth hearing again. 

Anyway, that's as far as I've gotten. So far, it's worth what I paid for it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - symphonies part three
for late afternoon and early evening.

Symphony no.5 for orchestra (1901-02 - rev. 1904 and 1911):









Symphony no.6 in A-minor for orchestra (1903-04 - rev. 1906):


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Edmund Rubbra* (1901-1986): *Symphony no.3, op.49* (1939), as recorded by the BBC National Orchestra of Wales, conducted by Richard Hickox.

Very nice symphony by this British composer, I especially found the slow movement appealing. 
Wikipedia notes: 
Ronald Stevenson summed up the style of Rubbra's work rather succinctly when he wrote, "In an age of fragmentation, Rubbra stands (with a few others) as a composer of a music of oneness".
Sir Adrian Boult commended Rubbra's work by saying that he "has never made any effort to popularize anything he has done, but he goes on creating masterpieces".


----------



## Malx

*R Strauss, Eine Alpensinphonie & Don Juan - SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth.*

Impressive in both works.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ernest Schelling* (1876-1939): *Nocturne à Ragusa*, as recorded in 2011 by Jonathan Plowright on his album "*Homage to Paderewski*".

In my shuffled playlist, this nocturne by Schelling came up. The album is somewhat of a Pandora's box of composers who were in one way or another connected to Paderewski, including Bartók, Martinu, Wieniawski and Chaminade. Prestomusic writes that "Plowright performs these diverse works with flair and dedication.", and I indeed think that sums it up pretty well.


----------



## eljr

*Vivaldi - Sacred Music Volume 4*

Claire de Sevigne (soprano) & Maria Soulis (mezzo-soprano)
Aradia Ensemble, Kevin Mallon

*Release Date:* 30th Oct 2015
*Catalogue No:* 8573324
*Label:* Naxos
*Length:* 59 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Gesualdo - the first book of madrigals. Excellently performed it seems to me and the music really retained my interest and enthusiasm.


----------



## Art Rock

*Heinrich Schütz: Sacred Works (La Chapelle Rhénane, Benoît Haller, Pourpre, 4 CD's)*

Continuing with this box that arrived last week. Playing CD 3 now (Excerpts from Psalmen Davids).


----------



## Georgieva

*Rachmaninov's Piano Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 28*, is not terribly often played. But interpretation of Steven Osborne looks like something new. Truely, he does not lack expressivity, as one can hear in the slow movement, but my understanding is that he exerts extraordinary control over the entire work.

I am not disappointed.

Recital conclude with pure performances of the *Moments musicaux, Op. 16.*

Recommended.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

*JS Bach 
The Complete Works for Keyboard, Vol 6*

Benjamin Alard


----------



## Philidor

Next quartet.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 20 D major KV 499 ("Hoffmeister")*

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1957)

Early stereo recording, and one I had overlooked in favor of the 1966 recording which I had as part of Szell's Brahms cycle with the Cleveland Orchestra. This is incisive, dramatic, and taut. There is a heck of a timpani hit at the start of the first movement exposition. This is really the full Szell.









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1955)

At 49 minutes in length, this is four minutes faster than Klemperer's 1959 recording with the same forces in stereo, and roughly the same length as Karajan's 1962 recording. The sound is good mono. There is no exposition repeat. To my ears, this Eroica is less "heroic" and focuses on the work's Classical roots rather than its radical aspects. Klemperer of course was a titan (both physically and figuratively) and this monumental work _sounds_ monumental in this recording. Though it can be stately, I wouldn't go so far as to suggest that it drags. The mono recording features Dennis Brain leading the horn section, who had passed away by the time of Klemperer's remake.


----------



## Montarsolo

CD, the second half. Violin sonata K9 & K 547. Zukerman / Neikrug. This one is not on discogs so homework for me.


----------



## Montarsolo

And on with Mozart, violinconcerto 3, Anne Sophie Mutter.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Rossini & Donizetti: French Bel Canto Arias

Lisette Oropesa


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alphons Diepenbrock* (1862-1921): *Es war ein alter König* (1890), as recorded in 2014 by Hans Christoph Begemann (baritone) with the Sinfornieorchester St. Gallen, conducted by Otto Tausk, on the album "*Orchestral songs*".

Let's see if this album cover is accepted by the sanitary bots...


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

*Fauré: Requiem*

Grace Davidson (soprano) & William Gaunt (baritone), Gordan Nikolitch (violin)
London Symphony Orchestra Chamber Ensemble, Tenebrae, Nigel Short


> The playing of the London Symphony Orchestra Chamber Ensemble and their leader Gordon Nikolitch and the singing of Tenebrae and the two soloists are all exemplary. The problems here are not mostly... — BBC Music Magazine, February 2013, 3 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 5th Nov 2012
*Catalogue No:* LSO0728
*Label:* LSO Live
*Length:* 68 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
January 2013
Editor's Choice









Building a Library
July 2016
First Choice


----------



## MartinDB

Bach cello suites, Paul Tortelier. Partly as a balance to lots of time listening to Britten's suites recently.


----------



## Kiki

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_Symphony No. 5_
*Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky* • 1982 Live (1982.11.18) • Brilliant Classics

Immersive! Very subtle but also very masculine, and it certainly does not hang about.


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 6 - Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley.*

Having played the new recording from Martyn Brabbins yesterday I thought I'd revisit a recording that has long been on my shelves.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn, piano concerto 1, Ronald Brautigam. A 0,10 euro thrift store CD. 😍


----------



## senza sordino

Monteverdi Vespro della Beata Vergine / Vespers for the Blessed Virgin / Vespers of 1610. Collegium Vocale Gent with Philippe Herreweghe conducting. Released in 2018. Spotify.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Stravinsky*, Igor (1882-1971)
*Symphony of Psalms*
Berliner Philharmoniker
Rundfunkchor Berlin
*Pierre Boulez* - Conductor


----------



## Monsalvat

Béla Bartók: *String Quartets 5, 6*
Emerson String Quartet (1988)
Eugene Drucker, violin; Philip Setzer, violin; Lawrence Dutton, viola; David Finckel, cello


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Stravinsky*, Igor (1882-1971)
*Violin Concerto* In D
*Patricia Kopatchinskaja* - Violin
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski - Conductor


----------



## SanAntone

"_Piano Concerto No. 1_" is a composition for piano and orchestra by the British musician *Keith Emerson*. It was released on the 1977 album _Works Volume 1_, by the progressive rock band *Emerson, Lake & Palmer*. The piece is 18 minutes long, and takes up the whole first side on the album.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Great playing and very realistic sound via headphones since it's a binaural recording.


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## SanAntone

*Fauré, Debussy & Ravel: Piano Trios*
The Florestan Trio


----------



## sAmUiLc

D894


----------



## 13hm13

Kraus – Symphonies Vol.2 – Concerto Köln


----------



## 13hm13

John Field Míċeál O'Rourke, London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert – Piano Concertos Vol. 1: No 1 In E Flat Major / No.2 In A Flat Major


----------



## jambo

I really love these two concertos, and wish that Mendelssohn had've written a few more in the years following.

*Mendelssohn: *Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
*Mendelssohn: *Capriccio brillant in B minor, Op. 22
*Mendelssohn: *Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40

Cyprien Katsaris
Kurt Masur
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
1987


----------



## sAmUiLc

Cecilia Bartoli - Sacrificium (Jewel Case Version)


Cecilia Bartoli - Sacrificium (Jewel Case Version). Decca: 4781522. Buy CD or download online. Cecilia Bartoli Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Martinů: Double Concerto / Sinfonietta Giocosa / Rhapsody-Concerto


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_The Butterfly that Stamped H153_
*Prague Symphony Orchestra • Jiří Bělohlávek* • 1986 • Supraphon

While Martinů's unique sound world may not have taken shape yet in this early ballet, as in many of his early works, this is one exotic score that in my opinion is as good as his mature works!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Il Giardino Armonico - The Four Seasons


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1994 CD release of "The Four Seasons" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





Sometimes 'take no prisoners' style of this group (and Bartoli in the previous post) is attractive.


----------



## OCEANE

St Matthew's Passion - first part


----------



## senza sordino

Paganini Violin Concerto #1 in Eb. The violin is tuned up one semitone, the soloist plays in the D major fingerings while the orchestra plays in Eb. Concerto #2 'La Campanella'. Massimo Quarta on violin and conducting and Genoa Carlo Felice Theater Orchestra. Released 2003


----------



## sAmUiLc

Lauri-Volpi, Merli, Pertile - Les Trois Ténors De La Scala (1920-1930)


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1999 CD release of "Les Trois Ténors De La Scala (1920-1930)" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## OCEANE

Excellent sound for Angela Hewitt's piano and involving performance.

English Suites as well as other Bach's keyboard music have been my frequent listening sessions not because of that the so-called dance form music falls easily on the ear but personally the deepest content for me as admirer to repeatedly explore and experience.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Sonatas for Piano and viloin


CD1
K301-302-303-304-305

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## sAmUiLc

for track listings..


https://www.amazon.com/Four-Famous-Wagnerian-Tenors-WAGNER/dp/B0000023QM


----------



## 13hm13

Franz Schubert: The 10 Symphonies; Fragments


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart: Grabmusik K. 42 / Regina Coeli K. 127 / Ave Verum Corpus K. 618


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphony Nos. 2 & 4

Residentie Orkest Den Haag, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Nikolai Myaskovsky: Complete String Quartets (Taneyev Quartet, Northern Flowers, 5 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues this week with the Myaskovsky cycle. Today the second CD, containing quartets.4-6.


----------



## Georgieva

E. Marvinsky. 
Only because of Glazunov's Symphony # 5 (at the end of disk 2)


----------



## Rogerx

Obsession

Niek Baar (violin), Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra


Dvořák: Romance in F minor, Op. 11
Kreisler: Praeludium and Allegro (in the style of Pugnani)
Ravel: Tzigane
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor 'Devil's Trill'
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42
Tchaikovsky: Souvenir d'un lieu cher, Op. 42: Méditation in D minor


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Isaac Albéniz* (1860-1909):* Iberia, book 3* (1908), as recorded in 1968 by Esteban Sánchez.

The sound quality of this Iberia recording leaves somewhat to be desired, but this is more than compensated for by the fabulous performance by Sánchez. He doesn't just play Albéniz; he reincarnates him.
_From Wikipedia:_
Iberia is a suite for piano composed between 1905 and 1909 by the Spanish composer Isaac Albéniz. It is composed of four books of three pieces each; a complete performance lasts about 90 minutes. It is Albéniz's best-known work and considered his masterpiece. It was highly praised by Claude Debussy and Olivier Messiaen, who said: "Iberia is the wonder for the piano; it is perhaps on the highest place among the more brilliant pieces for the king of instruments". Stylistically, this suite falls squarely in the school of Impressionism, especially in its musical evocations of Spain.
It is considered one of the most challenging works for the piano: "There is really nothing in Isaac Albeniz's Iberia that a good three-handed pianist could not master, given unlimited years of practice and permission to play at half tempo. But there are few pianists thus endowed."


----------



## jambo

*Haydn: *Symphony No. 51 in B flat major
*Haydn: *Symphony No. 52 in C minor
*Haydn: *Symphony No. 53 in D major

Antal Dorati
Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Itullian

6 and 7. I really love this set.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Next Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet D major KV 575 ("Prussian Quartet No. 1")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

The First Printed Organ Music
Music by Schlick, Kotter, Hofhaimer, Isaac, Paumann, Kleber
Marshall, organ
My next listening project is fixing my ignorance of organ music - apart from a bit of Bach and Messiaen I‘m basically in the dark. I’ll be proceeding vaguely chronologically. Suggestions for recordings most welcome.









Beethoven - Oboe Trio, Variations on La ci darem la mano 
Wranitzky - Oboe Trio
Schachman, Abberger, Spahr 









Gubaidulina - Offertorium, Homage a TS Eliot
Dutoit/Boston; Kremer


----------



## sAmUiLc

SaxoFolk - Berlage Saxophone Quartet



https://www.nporadio4.nl/concerten/7b8fee37-7523-4011-b563-564b98afdca6/berlage-saxofoonkwartet


----------



## Montarsolo

Black coffee and a black record. Mozart weekly quartet KV 499. Amadeus Quartet.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alfred Schnittke* (1924-1998): *Concert for choir* (1984), as recorded in 1998 by the Projektkoor Utrecht & Musica Vocale, conducted by Rob Vermeulen.

A remarkable a capella choir concerto. At times evocative, devotional, desperate, joyful, dissonant yet even post-romantic, this concert invokes a feeling of soul searching. Impressive.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - symphonies part four. 
An earlier start than usual - things to do later.

Symphony no.7 for orchestra (1904-06 - rev. up until 1908):









Symphony no.8 in E-flat for three sopranos, two altos, tenor,
baritone, bass, two mixed choirs, children's choir, organ and
orchestra [Text: J.W. von Goethe/Medieval Latin hymn attrib.
to Rabanus Maurus (1906-07):

The 8th is my least favourite symphony by Mahler but
just look at the list of soloists on the recording here...​with Heather Harper (sop.), Lucia Popp (sop.), Arleen Auger (sop.), Yvonne Minton (alt.), Helen Watts (alt.), René Kollo (ten.), John Shirley-Quirk (bar.), Martti Talvela (bass), the Wiener Staatsopernchor, the Wiener Singverien, the Wiener Sängerknaben and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Sonatas & Partitas for solo violin

Julia Fischer (violin)


----------



## 13hm13

TOP 20 Most Unique Classical Performances


----------



## Art Rock

*Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aerial (Anna Thorvaldsdottir et al, DG)*

Six works (Intro – Second Self, Ró, Aeriality, Tactility III-I-II, Trajectories, Shades of Silence) to sample the weird and wonderful soundscapes of this Icelandic composer (born 1977) in solo, chamber and orchestral works.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler, Songs, Prey / Haitink. LP


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: Organ Works (Tjeerd van der Ploeg, Brilliant Classics, 4 CD's)*

Continuing with this box that arrived last week. Playing the third CD now.


----------



## NLaslow

* Benjamin Britten: The Turn of the Screw*

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Joan Rodgers (soprano), Caroline Wise (soprano), Jane Henschel (mezzo-soprano), Julian Leang (boy soprano vocals), Vivian Tierney (soprano)
Mahler Chamber Orchestra - Daniel Harding


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto, Violin Sonata in F Major & Songs Without Words

Augustin Dumay (violin), Orpheus Chamber Orchestra, Jonathan Fournel (piano)


Mendelssohn: Songs without Words
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64
Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in F major, MWV Q 7 (1820)


----------



## prlj

*Mahler 9 Bayerischen/Rattle*

At 5:30 in the morning here, this might be a little much for coffee and crosswords, but it's a new release and I've been eager to check it out.


----------



## Montarsolo

Schubert, Impromptus op. 90 & 142. Murray Perahia. An excellent performance!


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'*
_
London Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati_
Recorded: 1965-07-27
Recording Venue: Watford Town Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Horn Concertos Nos. 1 & 2/Serenade for Tenor 

Marie-Luise Neunecker (horn), with Ian Bostridge (tenor)

Bamberg Symphony, Ingo Metzmacher



Britten: Serenade for Tenor, Horn & Strings, Op. 31
Strauss, R: Horn Concerto No. 1, Op. 11
Strauss, R: Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, AV132


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, symphony 39. First with Solti (lp) and now with Koopman (cd).


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 10
Dvořák: Hussite Overture, Op. 67*

_Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner_


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 & Borodin: String Quartet No. 2

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

Violin Sonatas 4--6-8


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36*

_London Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati








_


----------



## Kiki

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_Symphony No. 6_
*Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra / Evgeny Mravinsky* • 1975 Live • Altus

Blows the roof off! A tour de force! And those soviet brass! Wow!


----------



## realdealblues

*Richard Strauss*
_Enoch Arden, Op. 38_
[Rec. 1961]








_Narrator:_ Claude Rains
_Piano:_ Glenn Gould


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Violin Concerto/ Tsintsadze: Miniatures

Lisa Batiashvili (violin and direction)

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Georgian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Pickin' n choosin'


----------



## Monsalvat

Itullian said:


> Pickin' n choosen'


I just this morning found this clip of George Szell in 1966 teaching conducting to three aspiring conductors, including James Levine. Fascinating. 




I'm right now listening to Szell's Beethoven _Eighth_ from 1961:


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104*

_Sung-Won Yang (cello)
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Zdenek Macal_
Recorded: 2010-02-07
Recording Venue: Rudolfinum, Dvorák Hall, Prague


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Mahler - symphonies part 
five of five for this afternoon.

Symphony no.9 for orchestra (1909-10):









Symphony no.10 for orchestra - based on Joseph 
Wheeler's 1966 version (orig. 1910 inc.):


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Vasks




----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23*
_
Viktoria Postnikova (piano)
Wiener Symphoniker
Gennady Rozhdestvensky_
Recorded: 1982-10-26
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*

Blomstedt and the Staatskapelle Dresden. Lovely playing. The accents may not be as hard-edged as some other recordings, but it is nice.


----------



## eljr

*
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto, Bacchanale & Symphony No. 1*

Astrig Siranossian (cello), Philharmonie Südwestfalen, Nabil Shehata


> A fine, flowing account, recorded with just enough resiny grit and grain in the soloist’s sound...Siranossian plays with lyricism and passion, as well as with a rapt inward quality at the first... — BBC Music Magazine, December 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* ALPHA764
*Label:* Alpha
*Length:* 60 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
December 2021
Orchestral Choice


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Piano Trios Nos. 39, 43, 44 & 45

Trio Wanderer


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68*
_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
James Levine








_


----------



## Floeddie

*Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 1 + Blumine*

First listen - Very enjoyable, quite dynamic.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner #8









Wilhelm Furtwängler

This is my #1 B8.. live in 1954, the year the maestro passed away.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, The Miraculous Mandarin. Hindemith, Noblissima Vision*

Martinon with the Chicago Symphony? No other comments necessary.


----------



## Monsalvat

Just finished the classic '53 de Sabata/Callas/Di Stefano/Gobbi _Tosca_.









Now onto Klemperer's Brahms:








Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1956)

I'll see what I'm in the mood for after this.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Faure, Requiem*

Fremaux with the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Tzimon Barto: Paganini Variations

Tzimon Barto (piano)

Schleswig-Holstein Festival Orchester, Christoph Eschenbach

Liszt: Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141
Lutosławski: Variations on a Theme by Paganini, for two pianos
Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43


----------



## eljr

*From Afar*

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)

*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4861681
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 1 hour 43 minutes
"In an unusual move, Víkingur Ólafsson recorded all of the material on the album twice. First, on a grand piano, and then on a felt covered upright...'You can really hear me breathing in places, and you can hear the hammers really hit the strings, and you can hear the mechanics of the pianos… it’s almost like you are sitting on the piano bench"'


----------



## Philidor

Next Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 20 D major KV 499 ("Hoffmeister")*

Alban Berg Quartet (with Klaus Maetzl and Hatto Beyerle)










I like the lean sound and the joyful spirit of these Teldec-recordings by the ABQ.


----------



## Georgieva

*Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5*
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado


----------



## Malx

I'm having a VW week.
*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 9 - Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley.*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 9 
MAV Symphony Orchestra, Budapest - Nicolas Couton


----------



## Philidor

Beethoven, Philharmonia, Karajan ... great trio.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 E-flat major op. 55*

Philharmonia Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Daniil Trifonov - XIV Tchaikovsky Competition Round II Phase I (21 June 2011) Part 3
No. 7 in C sharp minor 12:10


----------



## 13hm13

Lukas Geniušas – Etude in C minor, Op. 25 No. 12 (third stage, 2010)
International Chopin Piano Competition/Fryderyk Chopin Institute (Poland)


----------



## eljr

*Petite Mort*

Natalia Labourdette, Victoria Guerrero

*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* GEN22782
*Label:* Genuin
*Length:* 59 minutes


----------



## pmsummer

THE QUEEN'S PANTOFLE
_Music for Pageant, Play, and Party
1520 - 1620_
*Byrd - Dowland - Johnson - Ortiz - Van Eyck - Brade - Morely - Playford - Jones - Nicholson - Edwards - Johnson - Robinson - Bacheler - Anonymous*
Hexachordia
_
Hexachordia Recordings_


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, Clarinet concerto & concerto for flute and harp. Karl Böhm.


----------



## alinkner1

*Harrison Birtwistle* (1934-2022):

_Panic, a dithyramb for alto saxophone, jazz drummer, wind, brass and percussion_
John Harle (saxophone), Paul Clarvis (percussion)
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis
Recorded: 1995
Recording Venue: Abbey Road, Studio 1, London











_Five distances for five instruments_ (flute, clarinet, oboe, bassoon and french horn)
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Pierre Boulez
Recorded: 1993
Recording Venue: IRCAM-Studio, Espro, Paris


----------



## Georgieva

Brahms: Symphony No. 2 & Acadestival Overture


----------



## Chilham

Stravinsky: Œdipus Rex
Sir John Eliot Gardiner, London Symphony Orchestra, Monteverdi Choir

Stravinsky: Apollon Musagète
Sir John Eliot Gardiner, London Symphony Orchestra, Monteverdi Choir









Stravinsky: Rake's Progress (Highlights)
John Eliot Gardiner, London Symphony Orchestra, Anne Sofie von Otter, Bryn Terfel, Ian Bostridge, Deborah York, Monteverdi Choir


----------



## Chat Noir

Nice selection of light, short works.


----------



## Chat Noir

Bizet's Jeux d'Enfants is on that album above, but here's the opening 'trompette et tambour' with no trumpet at all. Small ensembles are so often excellent as here.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## realdealblues

*Glenn Gould*
_The Glenn Gould Silver Jubilee Album_








Scarlatti (D): 3 Sonatas, K. 430, K. 9, K. 13
Bach (CPE): Sonata in A Minor, WQ 49, "Wuttemberg Sonata #1"
Gould: So You Want To Write A Fugue?
Scriabin: Deux Morceaux, Op. 57
Strauss (R): Ophelia-Lieder, Op. 67
Beethoven/Liszt: Symphony No. 6 in F, Op. 68, "Pastoral" (1st Movement)
A Glenn Gould Fantasy


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Knappertsbusch with the Munich Phil.

This is an exciting discovery for a Bruckner fan like me because Knappertsbush is actually conducting Bruckner in good sound.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

French feelings.

*César Franck: Sonate pour piano et violon La majeur

Ernest Chausson: Concert pour piano, violon et quatuor à cordes Ré majeur op. 21*

Isabelle Faust, violin
Alexander Melnikov, piano
Salagon Quartet


----------



## Bachtoven 1

This wonderful Analog Productions remastered SACD arrived today. Its release date has been listed as TBA for a few years now, but it finally came out (I'm not sure when, exactly, since I gave up checking until recently). Somewhat surprisingly, the strings and upper brass sound a little edgy/metallic in the Rozsa, but the sound is noticeably richer and fuller in the Benjamin. Heifetz plays the Rozsa with blowtorch intensity, the likes of which one rarely hears from today's violinists.


----------



## Montarsolo

Shostakovich 12, Ashkenazy. My first acquaintance with this symphony. An impressive end to the day. At first I didn't think the symphony was that special. But soon my opinion changed.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Eramire156

*Johannes Brahms
Violin Sonata no.1 in G major, op.78
Violin Sonata no.3 in D minor, op.108 *










*Isaac Stern
Alexander Zakin *


----------



## alinkner1

*Dmitry Shostakovich*: _String Quartets 4, 7 and 8_
Kreutzer Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Christoph von Dohnányi: Cleveland Orchestra (1987)









Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 1* in D minor, Op. 15
Rudolf Serkin, piano; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1968)

Up next is another Brahms concerto:








Johannes Brahms: *Violin Concerto* in D major, Op. 77
Henryk Szeryng, violin; Pierre Monteux: London Symphony Orchestra (1958)


----------



## jambo

More of the fantastic Ozawa box from Warner this morning.

*Tchaikovsky:* Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique"

Seiji Ozawa
Boston Symphony Orchestra
1986


----------



## sAmUiLc

Chopin 1









This is one of my three top favorite accounts along with Pollini/Kletzki and Gilels/Kondrashin. Klemperer's contribution is considerable. Especially in he slow movement you feel like you are in the magical garden at an enchanting night the way he sets up the atmosphere.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

This also arrived today--wow. Amazing playing and great sound.


----------



## Knorf

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: *Symphony No. 12
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Isaac Karabtchevsky


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Continuing the video cycle...

*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 5

*Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Sonatas for Piano and viloin


CD3



Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## sAmUiLc

Chopin 2









Again Klemperer in Chopin, this time with the Brazilian hot chick.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Manze


*Ralph Vaughan Williams (Down Ampney, Gloucestershire, 12 oktober 1872 - Londen, 26 augustus 1958) *


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schönberg









I also have Karajan's. You'd think Karajan would be ultra-sensual and Klemp would be NOT at all. But the sensualism gushes out from pitch darkness in this recording. It is also my favorite account by a considerable margin over any I know.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Sweelinck - Organ Works
Suzuki









Lutoslawski - String Quartet
Urbanner - String Quartet 4
Berio - Notturno
Alban Berg Quartet









Strauss - Elektra 
Bohm/Staatskapelle Dresden; Borke, Schech, Madeira, DFD


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Nikolai Myaskovsky: Complete String Quartets (Taneyev Quartet, Northern Flowers, 5 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues this week with the Myaskovsky cycle. Today the third CD, containing quartets.7 and 8, for me among the best of the cycle.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Being on the home straight.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 22 B-flat major KV 589 ("Prussian Quartet No. 2")*

Armida Quartet


----------



## jambo

Another great disc from the Ozawa box from Warner.

*Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36

Seiji Ozawa
Orchestre De Paris
1971


----------



## sAmUiLc

Another surprise for me! Klemperer is marvelous in Stravinsky. In fact, I never heard Pulcinella I like better than this one (though I must admit I don't know too many Pulcinella performances). Petrushka here is distinguished also.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*François-Joseph Gossec* (1734-1829): *Requiem RH.508 (Régibo version, 1774)*, as recorded in 2020 by Ex Tempore & Les Agrémens, conducted by Florian Heyerick. With Pascal Bertin (haute-contre), Elisabeth Scholl (soprano), Dirk Snellings (bass), Robert Getchell (tenor).

A typical example of a composer who was famous in his days for a while, but afterwards almost completely forgotten, and not due to the lack of quality of his compositions. Wikipedia notes: His Requiem premiered in 1760, a ninety-minute piece which made him famous overnight. Years later, in 1778, Mozart visited Gossec during a trip to Paris, and described him in a letter to his father as "a very good friend and a very dry man."


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alessandro Striggio* (1536-1592): *Ecce Beatem Lucem, motet for 40 voices* (1568), as recorded in 2010 by I Fagiolini, conducted by Robert Hollingworth.

While we're in choral mood anyway, why not follow up with Striggio, composer and diplomat, who obviously was way ahead of his time in the sixteenth century with some rather massive choral works.
Kudos to the sound engineers who managed to retain a clear, well-balanced sound from this large group and thick-reverb venue. Well done.


----------



## Art Rock

*Heinrich Schütz: Sacred Works (La Chapelle Rhénane, Benoît Haller, Pourpre, 4 CD's)*

Continuing with this box that arrived last week. Playing CD 4 now (Various sacred works).


----------



## Georgieva

Good morning. Thanks for inspiration ...


----------



## Georgieva

I'm taking the liberty of adding _some_ more

*Otto Klemperer

Bach: Suite No.3 BWV 1068/KRSO*
(Saal 1, Funkhaus, Koln, 17 October 1955)

*Mozart: Symphony No.29/KRSO*
(Saal 1, Funkhaus, Koln, 8 February 1954)

*Beethoven: Symphony No.1/KRSO*
(Saal 1, Funkhaus, Koln 21 February 1954)


----------



## Rogerx

Corigliano, J: The Ghosts of Versailles


Omar Crook (tenor), Victoria Livengood (mezzo-soprano), Kristinn Sigmundsson (bass), Scott Scully (tenor), Young Park So (soprano), Vanessa Becerra (soprano), Peabody Southwell (mezzo-soprano), Summer Hassan (soprano), Lacey Jo Benter (mezzo-soprano), Frederick Ballentine (tenor), Patrick Blackwell (bass-baritone), Christopher Maltman (baritone), Patricia Racette (soprano), Lucas Meachem (baritone), Lucy Schaufer (mezzo-soprano), Joshua Guerrero (tenor), Joel Sorensen (tenor), Robert Brubaker (tenor), Stacey Tappan (soprano), Guanqun Yu (soprano), Renée Rapier (mezzo-soprano), Philip Cokorinos (bass-baritone), Brenton Ryan (tenor), Museop Kim (baritone), Gregory Geiger (baritone), Patti LuPone (soprano)
Los Angeles Opera, Los Angeles Opera Chorus
James Conlon
Recorded: February and March 2015
Recording Venue: Live Recording, Dorothy Chandler Pavilion, Los Angeles Music Center, Los Angeles, California, United States


----------



## Malx

My VW week continues on the day that marks 150 years since his birth.
*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 2 'A London Symphony' - BBC Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins.*

Brabbins gives us the 1920 version which is a stepping stone between the 1913 original score as recorded to great effect by Richard Hickox and the composer's final thoughts. I like this version and the London that Brabbins presents may not be as bustling as some, perhaps highlighting the quieter corners of the city, it is a vision I warm to as an alternative take on the piece.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, Symphony 25, Klemperer


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Montarsolo

Nielsen, Symphony 2, Blomstedt. Spotify. First time listening to a symphony by Nielsen.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Sigismond Thalberg* (1812-1871): *L'art du chant appliqué au piano (The art of singing applied to the piano), op.70* (1862), as recorded in 2020 by Paul Wee.

Someone recently mentioned that Paul Wee has yet to produce a record less than 10/10, and I think that also true for this one. Imho he gets it just right.


----------



## Georgieva

*Mahler Symphony No. 4 In G Major 
Otto Klemperer*
_Recorded 1961, Kingsway Hall, London by EMI_ 

_"Wir Genießen Die Himmlischen Freuden" 








_


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Michael Tippett *(1905-1998): *Concerto for double string orchestra* (1939), as recorded in 2009 by the BBC Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Andrew Davis.

According to Wikipedia, one of Tippett's most frequently performed works.


----------



## Merl

The problem I have with some of the Talich Mozart recordings (and Beethoven SQ recordings too) is how desperately dry they can be, aurally. This lends a harshness to the sound that shouldn't be there and ruins the otherwise beautifully played and sweet-toned Talich accounts. I'm afraid this is one such case so whilst I may still recommend this one, for its fine playing, it wouldn't be anywhere near a premium choice. Look elsewhere for a superlative Hoffmeister.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4


----------



## Montarsolo

Bach, Bandenburg concerto 1, 2 & 3, Karl Richter. A recording that surprises me every time. Faster and more cheerful than many HIP's.


----------



## Enthusiast

On the road yesterday. Much of my in-car listening was of Renaissance music - this is music that I seem to be getting more out of all the time these days but what a huge and complicated era it was! I know my way around Romantic and Classical music (and Modern) - the composers and what I think about them, the influences etc - but have felt in a bit of a soup (a lovely soup!) with Renaissance music. There are just so many composers who seem truly great and so many different sounds from different performers and so many rewarding byroads. It is a BIG area of music to explore and it has taken me a long time to get to feeling that I know a little bit about where I stand with it all.

On my travels I played one of these and then just wanted to keep going based on the choices I had on my iPod (which I use to play music through my car system. At the end I thought to play something post-Modern (I mean "after Modern" rather than a formal category) but could have continued with Renaissance music.

Palestrina: the Missa Ave regina cœlorum from this:









Palestrina: The Missa Assumpta est Maria from this:










Josquin Desprez: Missa Lesse faire a mi (this was an incredible experience, totally engrossing):










Victoria's Requiem:


----------



## Enthusiast

And, in complete contrast, Kurtag's seminal masterpiece in a excellent new recording. I loaded in onto my iPod for the journey.


----------



## libopera

💗 Rosa Tamarkina

Rachmaninoff concerto no. 2, from YouTube. _IMO_: astounding.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Another recording of the very enjoyable String Quartet of the week : * W.A. Mozart's 20th String Quartet "Hoffmeister"* by the * Belcea Quartet *on EMI


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Konzertstück; Overtures: Der Freischütz · Euryanthe · Oberon

Mikhail Pletnev (piano)

Russian National Orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64*
_
Kyung Wha Chung (violin)
Montreal Symphony Orchestra
Charles Dutoit_
Recorded: 1981-07-17
Recording Venue: L'Eglise de St. Eustache, Montreal


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various orchestral and chamber works.
part one for late morning and early afternoon. 

_Florida Suite_ for orchestra (1887 - rev. 1889):
_The Walk to the Paradise Garden - _orchestral interlude
from the opera_ A Village Romeo and Juliet _(1900-01):








​Violin Sonata in B (1892):








​_Over the Hills and Far Away_ - fantasy overture for orchestra (1895-97):









_Paris: The Song of a Great City_ for orchestra (1899):








​Piano Concerto (1897 - rev. by 1907):


----------



## haziz

*Wagner: Symphony in C major*

_MDR Sinfonieorchester
Jun Märkl_
Recorded: 17-19 January 2012
Recording Venue: MDR Studio Augustusplatz, Leipzig, Germany


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: String Quintets & Octet

WDR Sinfonieorchester Chamber Players


----------



## haziz

*Wagner - Symphonic Syntheses by Stokowski*

_Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
José Serebrier_


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 4 & 5

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Enthusiast

Schutz (Da Jesus an dem Kreuze stund), Dijkman (Lamentum eller En Sorge) and Buxtehude (Herzlich Lieb Hab Ich Dich, O Herr) from this 2 disc set.


----------



## OCEANE

I rarely listen to the whole opera while highlight is my normal choice.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler 1, Haitink


----------



## Rogerx

Matthew Locke: The Flat Consort

Fretwork, Silas Wollston, David Miller


Locke: Suite in C major: Duos for Two Bass Viols No. 4
Locke: Suite in D major: Duos for Two Bass Viols No. 2
Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 1 in C minor
Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 2 in B flat major
Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 3 in D minor
Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 4 in B flat major
Locke: The Flat Consort for my cousin Kemble: Suite No. 5 in A minor


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

violin sonatas 9 & 5


----------



## Enthusiast

It has turned out that Gesualdo is a lot more interesting and enjoyable than I had been thinking. This is Book 3 of the madrigals.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish' *

_London Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati_
Recorded: 1965-07-31
Recording Venue: Watford Town Hall, London


----------



## HerbertNorman

W.A. Mozart - Sinfonia Concertante for Flute, Oboe, Horn and Bassoon - K297b


----------



## Montarsolo

Bourdon said:


> Beethoven
> violin sonatas 9 & 5


Great performance! And very good music. It's wonderful how in some sonatas the violin and piano turn and frolic around each other like two kittens.


Shostakovich 12, Haitink


----------



## Vasks

*Christian Horneman - Ouverture heroique (Schonwandt/Chandos)
Carl Nielsen - String Quartet #1 (Oslo SQ/Naxos)
Hakon Borresen - Symphony #3 (Hughes/dacapo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Aranjuez

Concertos and Dances for Harp

Xavier de Maistre (harp)

Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Bertrand de Billy


Falla: Danse Espagnole No. 1 (from La Vida Breve)
Ginastera: Harp Concerto, Op. 25
Ginastera: Milonga, Op. 3
Granados: Valses poéticos (8)
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Tárrega: Recuerdos de la Alhambra


----------



## Anooj




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Poem of Ecstacy*

Svetlanov and the State Symphony of Russian Federation. PrestoClassical has a podcast with a Russian Scriabin scholar, and she chose this for one of her excerpts. She must know what she's talking about.


----------



## Philidor

Some chamber music.

*Edvard Grieg: String Quartet G minor op. 27

Johannes Brahms: Clarinet Quintet B minor op. 115*

Jörg Widmann, clarinet
Hagen Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various orchestral and chamber works part two 
scattered throughout the rest of this afternoon and early evening. 

Starting a new job tomorrow, so it's an early night tonight. There 
will be far less time for music during the week from now on!

_Brigg Fair _for orchestra (1907):
_In a Summer Garden _for orchestra (1908):
_Dance Rhapsody no.1 _for orchestra,
ed. Thomas Beecham (orig. 1908):
_On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring_ for orchestra,
ed. Thomas Beecham (orig. 1911-12):
_Summer Night on the River _for orchestra,
ed. Thomas Beecham (orig. 1911-12):
_North Country Sketches for orchestra _(1913-14):
_Dance Rhapsody no.2_ for orchestra,
ed. Thomas Beecham (orig. 1916):
_









Violin Sonata no.1_ (1905-14):
_







_

Concerto for violin, cello and orchestra (1915):


----------



## haziz




----------



## Montarsolo

Shostakovich, The dance album, Chailly. Spofity.


----------



## Rogerx

Boccherini - Symphonies & Cello Concertos

Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Johannes Goritzki


Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 4 in C major, G477
Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major G479
Boccherini: Sinfonia, G470, Op. 38 No. 4
Boccherini: Symphony No. 28, G521


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY NO.6
FANTASIA ON A THEME BY THOMAS TALLIS
THE LARK ASCENDING*
*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
*Tasmin Little - violin
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis - conductor
_
Apex_

His 150th.


----------



## eljr

*Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248*

Mary Bevan (soprano), Clare Wilkinson (alto), Nicholas Mulroy (tenor), Matthew Brook (bass) - Cantatas 1, 3, 6), Joanne Lunn (soprano), Ciara Hendrick (mezzo), Thomas Hobbs (tenor), Konstantin Wolff (bass) - Cantatas 2, 4, 5.
Dunedin Consort, John Butt


> It has the same sense of freshness as previous releases…[with] a pleasing transparency of texture, and nimbly sprung rhythms under John Butt’s scholarly direction — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2016, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 21st Oct 2016
*Catalogue No:* CKD499
*Label:* Linn
*Length:* 2 hours 21 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
2nd December 2016









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016


----------



## Philidor

eljr said:


> a pleasing transparency of texture


It is funny to read about "pleasing transparency of texture", if the recording in question is one voice to a part ...

Next Beethoven.

*Ludwig van Beethoven

Symphony No. 4 B-flat major op. 60
Symphony No. 5 C minor op. 67*

Philharmonia Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony & Symphony No. 8

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Manze


----------



## ribonucleic

Saint-Saëns - Music for Violin (Philippe Graffin, violin; Pascal Devoyon, piano)










Why this exquisite music isn't anchored deeply in the standard repertoire perplexes me.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Berlioz, Grande Messe des Morts

Well, this is disappointing. The Dies Irae falls flat. The story goes that at one of the first rehearsals, when all the trumpets came in, one of the sopranos had "a nervous fit." With this recording, she could have finished her tea and ices. It's probably the engineering that lets it down, but there are so many better recordings, this one is just a waste of time.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Kiki

*Béla Bartók*
_Violin Concerto No. 2_
*Arabella Steinbacher / Orchestre de la Suisse Romande / Marek Janowski* • 2009 • Pentatone

The amazing Steinbacher!


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

Symphony No.1 "A Sea Symphony"


----------



## MartinDB

On Vaughan Williams' 150th birthday, his 5th symphony with the LSO conducted by Andre Previn.


----------



## Hogwash

And now for something totally different


----------



## realdealblues

*Paul Hindemith*
_Piano Sonata No. 1_
[Rec. 1966]
_Piano Sonata No. 2_
[Rec. 1973]
_Piano Sonata No. 3_
[Rec. 1967]








_Piano:_ Glenn Gould


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bizet, Roma*

Fremaux and the Birmingham Symphony. This is my first encounter with this piece. It's very nice.


----------



## Georgieva

*Otto Klemperer and Berlin Philharmonic.* 
Complete concert of *31 May 1964* in the Philharmonie 

Bach - Orchestral Suite No. 3
Mozart - Symphony No.29
Beethoven - Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"

Recommended!


----------



## Enthusiast

I have quite a few recordings of Bach's great Matthew Passion, representing the changes in performing styles over the decades. This one is recent and quite different to any others I have heard. It is a constant delight, building power and filled with attractive and imaginative details. The singing - soloists and chorus - and the band are great. If you are one of those who have to have it played one way it may not suit you. But if your ears are open to a new take this might just wow you.


----------



## ribonucleic

Stravinsky - L'Oiseau de Feu (Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, conducted by Richard Chailly)












> This Stravinsky set of ballet music has it all: a conductor famous for his attention to detail, world-class orchestras, audiophile sound, and a price that is easy on the wallet. ,,, In the 1945 Firebird Suite (with reduced forces), Chailly and the Concertgebouw dwell successfully on the score’s luminous textures, especially in the various Princess dance sections, achieving a remarkable transparency and lightness. - Artistic Quality:10, Sound Quality: 10. ClassicsToday.com


This doesn't quite displace Birmingham Symphony Orchestra/Simon Rattle as my first choice but it comes very close. It does what so few other performances do: it creates a world of magic.


----------



## haziz

*Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 49*

_Alexander Rudin (cello)
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Igor Golovchin_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Job, A Masque for Dancing*

Sir Andrew Davis with the BBC Symphony. 
For VW's birthday, I'm venturing into a piece I've never gotten around to hearing. I hope that makes him happy, wherever he is or isn't.


----------



## Malx

A recording of a concert on the 50th anniversary of the destruction of Dresden in 1945.
*Mahler, Symphony No 2 'Resurrection' - Charlotte Margiono (soprano), Jard van Nes (alto), Chor der Sächsischen Staatsoper Dresden, Sinfoniechor Dresden & Staatskapelle Dresden, Bernard Haitink.*

In keeping with the solemnity of the occasion on the evening of the concert there is no applause either when the performers arrive on stage or at the end of the performance. The sense of occasion is palpable, a monumental recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rautavaara's 8th, a symphony I like.


----------



## Barbebleu

pmsummer said:


> THE QUEEN'S PANTOFLE
> _Music for Pageant, Play, and Party
> 1520 - 1620_
> *Byrd - Dowland - Johnson - Ortiz - Van Eyck - Brade - Morely - Playford - Jones - Nicholson - Edwards - Johnson - Robinson - Bacheler - Anonymous*
> Hexachordia
> 
> _Hexachordia Recordings_


I should know better than to look at your posts PM. It just costs me money. 👍


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Rued Langgaard *(1893-1952): *Symphony no.6, BVN.165 *("*Det Himmelrivende*" ("*Stormy sky*"), 1920), as recorded in 2018 by the Wiener Philharmoniker, conducted by Sakari Oramo.

A typical example of an eccentric but highly original composer who was largely ignored during his lifetime. Wikipedia notes: _Rued Langgaard was a late-Romantic Danish composer and organist. His then-unconventional music was at odds with that of his Danish contemporaries but was recognized 16 years after his death._


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alexander Grechaninov* (1864-1956): *Mass "Et in terra pax", op.166 *(1942), as recorded in 2000 by the Russian State Symphonic Cappella & Russian State Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Valery Polyansky. With Anatoly Obraztsov (bass), Ludmilla Golub (organ).

Every once and a while I can't help plugging Grechaninov in this thread. Each time I listen to his works I am duly impressed, sometimes awed; and always gladdened. This is what I call 'healing music'. But that's a personal interpretation of course. 
He was by the way living in the USA (as of 1939) when he composed this.


----------



## eljr

*Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123*

Regine Hangler (soprano), Elisabeth Kulman (alto), Christian Elsner (tenor) and Franz-Josef Selig (bass)
MDR-Rundfunkchor Leipzig & Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester, Marek Janowski

*Release Date:* 23rd Jun 2017
*Catalogue No:* PTC5186565
*Label:* Pentatone
*Length:* 73 minutes










Record Review
29th July 2017
Recording of the Week


----------



## Floeddie

*Antonio Soler - Six Concerti for Two Keyboards*

A garden party where tea and crumpets are served. The roses are in full bloom.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Barbebleu said:


> I should know better than to look at your posts PM. It just costs me money. 👍


The Current Listening section should come with a warning. I've also ended up spending a lot of money as a result of being around here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Floeddie said:


> *Antonio Soler - Six Concerti for Two Keyboards*
> 
> A garden party where tea and crumpets are served. The roses are in full bloom.


Well, shucks, that description is so evocative that I have to interrupt my current listening (sorry, Abbado) to sample this on Spotify.


----------



## Bourdon

Villa-Lobos

Disc 5

Bachianas Brasileiras Nos.2,3 & 4


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner









This has a humongous - ridiculously huge - cut in the last movement. Why? Up to the point of the cut it was a strong contender for the top spot. Shame! 😒


----------



## Philidor

sAmUiLc said:


> This has a humongous - ridiculously huge - cut in the last movement. Why? Up to the point of the cut it was a strong contender for the top spot. Shame! 😒


Klemperer probably felt that it was too long. Not for himself, but for some parts of the audience. 

Some really good organ music.

*César Franck: Grande Pièce symphonique*

Jean Guillou
Organ by van den Heuvel in St. Eustache, Paris


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Second time today!


----------



## eljr

*Edvard GRIEG (1843-1907)*
Peer Gynt Suite no.1, op.46:
Morning Mood [4:39]
Aase’s Death [4:13]
Anitra’s Dance [3:39]
In the Hall of the Mountain King [2:37]
Peer Gynt Suite no.2, op.55
The Abduction[4:20]
Arabian Dance [4:45]
Peer Gynt’s Return [3:17]
Solveig’s Song[4:37]
Four Norwegian Dances, op.35:
No.1 in D minor [6:57]
No.2 in A [2:14]
No.3 in G [3:07]
No.4 in D [5:33]
English Chamber Orchestra/Raymond Leppard
rec. November 1975 at Walthamstow Town Hall, London
*PENTATONE PTC5186231 SACD* [50:05]


----------



## ribonucleic

Philidor said:


> Klemperer probably felt that it was too long. Not for himself, but for some parts of the audience.
> 
> Some really good organ music.
> 
> *César Franck: Grande Pièce symphonique*
> 
> Jean Guillou
> Organ by van den Heuvel in St. Eustache, Paris


It was a Dorian recording that introduced me to Schubert's Piano Trio No. 1 - after which I was never quite the same again.


----------



## eljr

*Synergy*

Sharon Bezaly (flute), Michala Petri (recorder), Björn Gäfvert (harpsichord, organ), Michael Collins (clarinet), Walter Auer (flute), Bram van Sambeek (bassoon)
Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Urban Svensson, Thomas Dausgaard, Michael Collins


> Bezaly makes a playful return to the BIS recording studio for a series of performances rooted in collaboration and musical camaraderie. In this programme of concertos and chamber works, Bezaly’s... — BBC Music Magazine, November 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* BIS2339
*Label:* BIS
*Length:* 67 minutes


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Matthias Weckmann* (1616-1674): *Wie liegt die Stadt so Wüste* (1639), as recorded in 2004 by Johanette Zomer (soprano), Peter Harvey (baritone) with the Netherlands Bach Society, conducted by Jos van Veldhoven.

Some might find this work (and the entire album) depressing, but it could also be viewed as consolation. The entire disc features _very _intimate performances by Zomer and Harvey. Commendable.
_From Wikipedia about Weckmann_: Stylistically, he mostly followed the progressive tendencies of Schütz, including the concertato idiom and the trend to increasing chromaticism and contrapuntal and motivic complexity. In this regard, he went against the prevailing trends of the time towards simplification, much of which can be seen in Schütz's later music. Weckmann is a good example of a composer whose works would have been completely lost to history, had it not been for the 19th century interest in researching the predecessors of J.S. Bach.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

ribonucleic said:


> It was a Dorian recording that introduced me to Schubert's Piano Trio No. 1 - after which I was never quite the same again.


I can second that. I first heard Schubert's first piano trio from a live 1960 performance (mono recording in Prague!) by David Oistrakh (violin); Sviatoslav Knushevitsky (cello) and Lev Oborin (piano). As you said, I was never quite the same again.


----------



## Montarsolo

Shostakovich 8, (R)CO, Haitink.

An one euro CD from the thrift shop. This CD is from 1983, the first year that the CD was commercially released in the Netherlands. On Discogs/Ebay they ask 60 to 140 euros for it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Mass in C*

Beecham with the Royal Philharmonic in 1958. I shouldn't like this, because it is on the big-boned side, but I really do like it. I think that way a lot of times when I hear Beecham.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Massenet, Suite d'Orchestre*

Fremaux and the City of Birmingham Orchestra. This piece has very vibrant recorded sound, and it brings out the colors in the piece.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 2*

Charles Munch with the Boston Symphony. The sound is a little compressed, coming from 1960, but the playing is energetic and intense, even in the andante, its tempo leaning more toward a brisk walk.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Aafje Heynis - Portret Van Aafje Heynis


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1997 CD release of "Portret Van Aafje Heynis" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphonie nr. 9
Badische Staatskapelle Karlsruhe - Justin Brown

SACD


----------



## SanAntone

*Paul Hindemith* : _Ludus Tonalis_ (1942)
Alena Cherny


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104*

_Zara Nelsova (cello)
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Walter Susskind_

Earlier today.

_







_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Been busy, finally an evening to relax and listen….

The Kohon Quartet of New York University : Dvořák - Chamber Music (Complete) Vol. I

Quartet In A Minor, Op. 16
Quartet in D Minor, Op. 34
Quartet In E-flat Major, Op. 51
Quartet In C Major, Op. 61
Quartet In E Major, Op. 80
 VOX 3LP box, early 1960’s


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms VC / Bruch VC1









Herman Krebbers / Guila Bustabo - all with Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Finzi: Cello Concerto, Op. 40
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*

_Tim Hugh (cello)
Northern Sinfonia
Howard Griffiths








_


----------



## jambo

Kicking off the morning with a raft of music.

*Brahms: *Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34

André Previn (piano)
Yale Quartet
1972
-

*Beethoven: *Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37

Leon Fleisher (piano)
George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1961
-

*Rachmaninoff: *Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
Anatole Fistoulari
London Symphony Orchestra
1963
-

*Rachmaninoff: *Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
Bernard Haitink
Philharmonia Orchestra
1986


----------



## starthrower

I picked up three of these Prokofiev orchestral discs on Chandos. Six dollars each during the sale at Presto.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*Piano Concerto #9* In E Flat, K 271, "Jeunehomme"
*Sophie Pacini* - Piano
Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
Radoslaw Szulc - Conductor


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Brahms*, Johannes (1833-1897)
*Piano Concerto No.2* in B flat major, Op.83
*Hélène Grimaud* - Piano
Wiener Philharmonic
Andris Nelsons - Conductor


----------



## sAmUiLc

Frédéric Chopin, Gabriela Montero - Oeuvres Pour Piano


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1999 CD release of "Oeuvres Pour Piano" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bloch


----------



## Eramire156

*Antonin Dvorak
Piano Quartet no.2 in E flat major, op.87

Johannes Brahms
Cello Sonata in D major, op.78*










*Emanuel Ax
Isaac Stern
Jaime Laredo
Yo-Yo Ma*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Szell died not long after the trip. He sounds peppy here, though.


----------



## Becca

sAmUiLc said:


> Another surprise for me! Klemperer is marvelous in Stravinsky. In fact, I never heard Pulcinella I like better than this one (though I must admit I don't know too many Pulcinella performances). Petrushka here is distinguished also.


The story is that the recording sessions for Petrouchka didn't go very well and at the end, the feeling was that there was not a good performance in the various takes so it was abandoned. Skip forward some decades and after reviewing the various takes, Testament felt that there was indeed a viable performance that could be assembled, and this is it.


----------



## Bkeske

Taneyev - Quartet No. 9 for Two Vilions, Viola, and Cello in A Major
The Taneyev Quartet of Leningrad
Мелодия 1979, USSR release


----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrinth"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD7 - 
ANTOINE BRUMEL (c.1460-c1520)

Missa "Et ecce terrae motus" a 12 voci
Sequentia "Dies irae" 

Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrinth"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD7 - 
ANTOINE BRUMEL (c.1460-c1520)

Missa "Et ecce terrae motus" a 12 voci
Sequentia "Dies irae" 

Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Simon Rattle: Berliner Philharmoniker (2008)

This is quite good, with a nice balance between strings and winds, generally middle-of-the-road tempi, and a solid journey from C minor to C major (via ascending major thirds) ending triumphantly. I would say it's slightly more on the lyrical side as opposed to the rhythmical side, and neither extremely Classical nor Romantic in general approach. So it's a solid Brahms First, even if it's not the best money can buy.


----------



## jambo

Feeling like some violin this afternoon.

*Mozart: *Violin Sonata No. 27 in G major, K. 379
*Elgar: *Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82
*Vaughan Williams: *Violin Sonata in A minor

Yehudi Menuhin (violin)
Hephzibah Menuhin (piano)
1978


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some Bach organ music in the middle of the night...


----------



## Bkeske

Taneyev - Quartet No. 2 for Two Vilions, Viola, and Cello in C Major, Op. 5
The Taneyev Quartet of Leningrad
Мелодия 1980, USSR release


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano sonatas

D8545/ D850

Christian Zacharias


----------



## sAmUiLc

The Genius Of Andres Segovia - Five Centuries Of The Classical Guitar

I saw him live twice when he was over 90. It took a long time for him to reach his seat on stage and also to go backstage. But he walked alone unassisted, carrying his guitar in one hand. I don't think he was anywhere near his peak, he played really soft so I had to hold my breath throughout. But still the musical line was beautiful. And I can claim I saw Segovia, the granddaddy of classical guitar, live. 😉


----------



## Kiki

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 2_
*WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln / Jukka-Pekka Saraste* • 2017 • Profil

Smooth and genial. I like this.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: String Quartets

Auryn Quartett


----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams:* Symphony No. 4 in F minor
New Philharmonia Orchestra, Adrian Boult










Followed by:

*Ralph Vaughan Williams:* _Flos Campi_
Christopher Balmer, viola
Liverpool Philharmonic Choir
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 & Concerto for 2 Violins

Vesco Eschkenazy (violin & director), with Tjeerd Top (violin), with Alexei Ogrintchouk (oboe)

Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Floeddie

*In The Moment - Arabella Quartet*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Praetorius - Organ Works
Flamme, organ CD 1









Strauss - 4 Last Songs, Arias from Capriccio, Ariadne auf Naxos and Arabella
Bohm, Hollreiser, Moralt/Vienna; della Casa









Dutilleux - Ainsi La nuit
Dusapin - Time Zones, Quatuor III
Arditti SQ









Copland - Appalachian Spring, Short Symphony, Quiet City, 3 Latin American Sketches
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra









Rachmaninoff - Symphony 3, Symphonic Dances
Jansons/St Petersburg Phil


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - The last one ...

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 23 F major KV 590 ("Prussian Quartet No. 3") *

Armida Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

A dramatic story, if told by Guillou.

*César Franck: Choral No. 2 B minor*

Jean Guillou
Organ by van den Heuvel in St. Eustache, Paris


----------



## Georgieva

*Bach. 
Die Kunst Der Fuge*


----------



## jambo

Still one of my favourite Brilliant Classics mini boxes.

*Françaix: *Piano Concerto

Claude Paillard-Françaix (piano)
Luxembourg Radio Orchestra

*Françaix: *Double Piano Concerto

Mona Bard (piano)
Rica Bard (piano)
Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Fanny Mendelssohn-Hensel* (1805-1847): *Various piano music*, as recorded in 2007 by Heather Schmidt, piano.

Enjoyable piano works from Felix' underrated sister. The "Adagio in E-flat" in particular I found very moving. Pity about the horrible album cover.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Christian Sinding* (1856-1941):* Symphony no.1 in D minor, op.21* (1891), as recorded in 2001 by the Hannover Radio Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Thomas Dausgaard.

Wonderful symphony: melodic, adventurous, well-crafted. Sinding was often compared to Grieg and was at one time regarded as his successor. Guess that didn't play out as expected.


----------



## Georgieva

What a nice surprise!

*Jean Guillou – Joue Jean Guillou
(Scènes d'Enfants Sagas N° 1 à 6 - 18 Variations)*


----------



## Rogerx

BachS: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Tamara Matthews (soprano), Maretta Simpson (mezzo soprano), Benjamin Butterfield (tenor), Christopheren Nomura (baritone)

The Bach Choir of Bethlehem, The Bach Festival Orchestra, Greg Funfgeld


----------



## Georgieva

*Mozart: Requiem in D minor, K626*

Karina Gauvin, Marie-Nicole Lemieux, John Tessier, Nathan Berg
_Revised and completed by Robert D Levin_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schubert: An introduction to The Hyperion Schubert Edition


<p>The Hyperion Schubert Edition was started in 1987 with an album of Goethe and Schiller settings sung by Dame Janet Baker. It won a <i>Gramophone</i> award as the best song record of that year. This is a selection from the series.</p>



www.hyperion-records.co.uk


----------



## Montarsolo

Fifth attempt to listen to Debussy's string quartet in G minor undisturbed. Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## Art Rock

*Nikolai Myaskovsky: Complete String Quartets (Taneyev Quartet, Northern Flowers, 5 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues this week with the Myaskovsky cycle. Today the fourth CD, containing quartets.9-11.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Salomon Jadassohn* (1831-1902): *Cavatine für Violine und Orchester, op.69* (1864), as recorded in 2013 by Klaudyna Schulze-Broniewska (violin) with the Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, conducted by Howard Griffiths.

In the midst of the romantic era, this is obviously a highly romantic work, with lush melodies and heartfelt intimacy.


----------



## NLaslow

*Bartók: Bluebeard's Castle * 
Budapest Festival Orchestra - Iván Fischer


----------



## Viardots

*Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 40 & 41 "Jupiter"*
Orchestra di Padova e del Veneto - Peter Maag

Exceptional music making despite occasional ensemble blemishes


----------



## Montarsolo

Montarsolo said:


> Shostakovich 8, (R)CO, Haitink.
> 
> View attachment 176385


Continuing with this CD, the last 3 movements of this symphony. I must say that I really appreciate this performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Szymanowski: Masques, Métopes & Études

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
Gerald Finzi: Clarinet Concerto
(Philharmonia Orchestra, Michael Collins, BIS)*

Two of my all-time favourite works combined on one CD. This also marks the conducting debut of clarinettist Michael Collins.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn, pianoconcerto 2. Brautigam / Markiz. On the back it says: _BIS would like to thank Evert Snel for the generous loan of the Fazioli piano used in this recording._
Funny fact: Evert Snel's piano shop is only a few kilometers away from me.


----------



## Enthusiast

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 176359
> 
> I rarely listen to the whole opera while highlight is my normal choice.


Fair enough, I suppose, but I suspect your gain of a little time may be a much bigger loss. Especially with a Mozart opera which seems to zing along irresistibly. There are arias but they seem to lose much when standing alone. Even the recitatives (in a language I don't understand) have life and meaning with Currentzis. Of course, it is your preference .... but it is one I don't quite understand. I feel an urge to encourage you to go further, sorry!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Dmitri Kabalevsky* (1904-1987): *Cello concerto no.1* (1949), as recorded in 2016 by Harriët Krijgh (cello) with the Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien, conducted by Cornelius Meister.

Well-balanced playing, well-balanced sound. Enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

Druschetzky: Divertimenti for Basset Horn

Gabor Varga (basset-horn), Roland Csallo (basset-horn), Gyorgy Salamon (basset-horn), Janos Rolla (violin), Mate Szucs (viola), Istvan Vardai (cello), Gabor Varga (clarinet)


Druschetzky: Clarinet Quartet in F major
Druschetzky: Divertimento for 3 Basset-Horns in B flat major
Druschetzky: Divertimento No. 1 for 3 Basset-Horns in F major
Druschetzky: Divertimento No. 2 for 3 Basset-Horns in F major


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## Enthusiast

A pleasingly sane account of Tchaikovsky's warhorse from Hahn and Petrenko.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107*
_
Alexander Ivashkin (cello)
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Valery Polyansky_
Recorded: 1997


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Hector Berlioz *(1803-1869): *L'Enfance du Christ *(1861), as recorded in 1988 by the Monteverdi Choir & Orchestre de L'Opera de Lyon, conducted by John Eliot Gardiner. With Sophie Von Otter, Gilles Cachemaille, Jose van Dam.


----------



## Georgieva

*Beethoven
Two Cello Sonatas, Op 102. Bagatelles*

Roel Dieltiens
Andreas Staier


----------



## Rogerx

Thalberg: Piano Concerto

Francesco Nicolosi (piano)

Razumovsky Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Mogrelia


----------



## Montarsolo

Schubert string quintet D. 956. ABQ


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

Violin Sonatas 7 & 10


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart's 1st, 17th and 20th quartets (K 89; K 458 and K 499). The 1st is surprisingly appealing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun*

Beecham with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Beecham lets the music breathe.


----------



## Rogerx

Van Gogh in Me

A Musical Journey Through the Times of Van Gogh and Klimt

Netherlands Chamber Choir, Peter Dijkstra


Debussy: Des pas sur le neige (from Préludes - Book 1)
Debussy: Les Angélus
Debussy: Trois chansons de Charles d'Orléans
Mahler, A: Die stille Stadt
Mahler, A: Laue Sommernacht (text: Gustav Falke)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Urlicht (from Symphony No. 2)
Saint-Saëns: Choeurs (2), Op. 68
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1
Schoenberg: Dreimal tausend jahre, Op. 50a
Schoenberg: Friede auf Erden, Op. 13


----------



## Anooj




----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Daniel Barenboim: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1993)

Two years after Barenboim took the helm of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra after Solti's term concluded. I can hear that same orchestral sound I remember from Solti's better-known Brahms cycle. Barenboim (unlike Solti) does not take the exposition repeat. I should listen to the newer Staatskapelle Berlin cycle Barenboim recently released, but I like this one.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Carlo Maria Giulini: Wiener Philharmoniker (1990)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1978)


----------



## Georgieva

*Ravel. Cantates pour le Prix de Rome*

Orchestre National des Pays de la Loire
Pascal Rophé


----------



## Vasks

*Mercadante - Overture to "Nitocri" (Frontalini/Bongiovanni)
Sgambati - Symphony #1 (Vecchia/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 & Piano Concerto No. 4

Lahav Shani (piano/conductor), Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Montarsolo

Shostakovich 5, Rostropovich. A cd from 1983, one of the first! 
I am not impressed with the recording quality. The Decca recordings with Haitink, for example, sound much better.


----------



## Itullian

Brahms from this great set.


----------



## Enthusiast

Levin's way with Mozart is fairly robust but he can also be beautifully fluid and adds some nice touches. But it is never pretty. I listened to sonatas 10 - 13 (K 330 - 333). I must do some comparisons with Brautigam, who may be less inclined to bang the keys!


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: Organ Works (Tjeerd van der Ploeg, Brilliant Classics, 4 CD's)*

Continuing with this box that arrived last week. Playing the fourth CD now.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Fremaux, The Birmingham Years*

This is a download, so I'm starting at the top and letting it play. The sound quality goes from good to very good, and the performances go from good to very good (mostly very good). So far, I'm happy with the purchase. I might even give Berlioz's Grande Messe des Morts another chance.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart symphony 40, Ton Koopman


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan

HenryPenfold said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams* - symphonies 4, 8 & 9
> Andrew Manze, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> Hi-Res Download
> Label: Onyx
> 
> I have collected this cycle (except The Sea Symphony) on Hi-Res downloads pretty much as they were released.
> 
> An excellent #4 and #8.
> 
> #9 is interesting. Rather broad and although this helps bring out the detail and mystery of the work, it loses something in the rhythmic elements. But it's worth it for the former.
> 
> View attachment 169027
> View attachment 169028
> View attachment 169029
> 
> 
> P.S. #5 is very good and #6 ain't bad either!


Do you know the L. Bernstein recording of the 4th? Incendiary!


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan

HenryPenfold said:


> "The special mark of the modern world is not that it is sceptical, but that it is dogmatic without knowing it"
> 
> G.K. Chesterton


Brilliant, and sadly true...a century later.


----------



## Philidor

Next Hoffmeister.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 20 D major KV 499 "Hoffmeister"*

Hagen Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 5

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Bourdon

Schönberg

Verklärte Nacht Op.4 for String Sextet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Teresa Carreño* (1853-1917): *Souvenirs de mon pays, op.10*, as recorded in 2012 by Alexandra Oehler.

Rustic piano music. _From Wikipedia_: María Teresa Gertrudis de Jesús Carreño García (December 22, 1853 – June 12, 1917) was a Venezuelan pianist, soprano, composer, and conductor. Over the course of her 54-year concert career, she became an internationally renowned virtuoso pianist and was often referred to as the "Valkyrie of the Piano".


----------



## Montarsolo

Vivaldi, Le quattro stagioni, Felix Ayo, Kammerorchester Berlin with Jeffrey Tate continuo. Recorded october 1975. 10 cent thrift store CD.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

Mahler

Symphony No.1
"Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen" Benjamin Luxon ,Bariton


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Have this on repeat, reflects my mood being sick...corona and flu I guess, at least on and off with fever since beginning of September. Working in a school helps...Also got a shot of cortisone in my "trigger finger" yesterday which hurts enough and can't practice. Completely useless.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Philidor

My daily Beethoven-Philharmonia-Karajan-exercise.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 F major op. 68 ("Pastoral")*

Philharmonia Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart's 20th and 21st quartets (K 499 & K 575). The Italianos' Mozart seems always to be nearly perfect.


----------



## SONNET CLV

The 2022 Donaueschinger Musiktage opens today, in Germany. I can’t be there, but I can enjoy the festival nonetheless – through the recordings of the festival, available on disc from labels col legno and NEOS. These labels have been documenting the festival music through most of the last three decades, releasing a disc or multi-disc set each year following the festival. As well, col legno has compiled the music from past years to present a veritable sampling of the nature of the concerts from the first one in 1921. My Donaueschinger Musiktage collection takes up over two feet of shelf space, but it begins with the 12 CD box set titled _75 Jahre Donaueschinger Musiktage 1921-1996_, on col legno WWE 12CD 31899 – a treasure trove of 20th century music.










I chose three works to open my personal listening session, all works hailing from initial years of the festival. The first piece, Paul Hindemith’s String Quartet Op. 16, was featured in the first Donaueschinger concert, which in 1921 presented only chamber music. Hindemith himself played that opening concert as violist with his Amar Quartet. The recording in the 1996 col legno box set features the Buchberger Quartett. 

The second piece I selected was, again, from an early year concert, 1924. Schoenberg’s Serenade Op. 24 proved perhaps the standout work of that year’s concert. It also helped mark the Donaueschinger Festival as being one devoted to “new music”. Unfortunately there is no recording of that first performance at Donaueschinger, but this piece received a repeat performance at the festival in the late 1950s with Hans Rosbaud conducting the SWF-Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden, and it is this performance which is on the col legno discs. 

I concluded my opening day Musiktage listening session by returning to the string quartet, this time the 1923 work by Alois Hába: String Quartet No. 2 in the quarter-tone system, Op. 7. The ensemble featured is the Leonardo Quartett.

Overall, a fine way to begin the Donaueschinger Musiktage. The only thing that might be better is being there in person. But … alas. Thankfully I have the recordings. I look forward to exploring further through these ear marks of history. Formally, the Musiktage continues tomorrow through to Sunday the 16th. For me, it may never end.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Frederick Delius - various orchestral and chamber works.
part three of three for late afternoon and early evening.

Cello Sonata (1916):
String Quartet (1916):









_A Song Before Sunrise_ for small orchestra (1918):









Cello Concerto (1921):









Violin Sonata no.2 (1923):
Violin Sonata no.3 (c. 1924 and 1928-30):









Violin Concerto (1916):
_A Song of Summer_ for orchestra, based on music from an
earlier rejected tone poem (orig. 1918-19 - arr.1929-30):
_Irmelin_ - prelude for orchestra, based on music from the
opera of the same name (orig. 1890-92 - arr. 1931):









_Two Songs to Be Sung of a Summer Night on the Water_ for
unaccompanied wordless mixed choir, arr. as _Two Aquarelles_
for string orchestra by Eric Fenby (orig. 1917 - arr. 1932):


----------



## Georgieva

*BRAHMS Symphony No 2.
Variations on a Theme by Haydn *

Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## MartinDB

Bruckner 7, Haitink, CSO. I enjoyed this a lot less than the Concertgebouw version, but I cannot decide if this is because of format (better quality turntable for the latter than CD player). I might need to try some more careful comparison. 

Tippett, A Child of our Time, Colin Davis, BBC SO.


----------



## Philidor

Guillou. Idiosyncratic and great.

*César Franck

Pièce Héroique B minor
Pastorale E minor*

Jean Guillou
Organ by van den Heuvel in St. Eustache, Paris


----------



## alinkner1

*David Hudry* (b. 1978): _ensemble and orchestral works_ (2008-2016)
Ensemble Modern - Duncan Ward
ensemble recherche
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France - Pascal Rophé
Ensemble intercontemporain - Bastien Stil


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various orchestral works part one for the rest of today.

Symphony no.1 _Zlonické zvony_ [_The Bells of Zlonice_]
in C-minor B9/WoO (1865): a)
Symphony no.2 in B-flat B12/op.4 (1865): b)
Symphony no.3 in E-flat B34/op.10 (1873): a)

a) with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra//Libor Pešek
b) with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pešek


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

__





BIS Records - Got a minute? Aspects on Chopin´s Minute Waltz


Classics Today 10/10; Fono Forum: Stern des Monats.




bis.se


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## eljr

Russian Music 1949-1960
Disc 6


----------



## sAmUiLc

__





BIS Records - Tolstoy´s Waltz


Piano music and songs by Tolstoy, Pasternak, Diaghilev "A highly listenable, enlightening, and well-played program." ClassicsToday.com; "Lera Auerbach ... führt die so gut




bis.se


----------



## eljr

Last of the day:










Karajan and his Soloists 1969-1984
CD5


----------



## Hogwash

SONNET CLV said:


> The 2022 Donaueschinger Musiktage opens today, in Germany.


Is there a streaming broadcast of the festival?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Discovered these some months ago after attending a local organ recital with a totally fabulous 16 year old girl. Afterwards I had an organ frenzy on spotify...


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9* in D minor, Op. 125
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1972)
Pilar Lorengar, soprano; Yvonne Minton, mezzo-soprano; Stuart Burrows, tenor; Martti Talvela, bass









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1978)

Always nice to be able to hear the four symphonies of Brahms in a day. I'm pairing it with Brahms's idol, Beethoven, only semi-intentionally. I also finished reading Solti's short memoirs, and I felt in the mood for Beethoven's Ninth after reading his brief discussion on the work. Later in life, he also made a second Beethoven recorded cycle with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.

I also recently discovered that Karajan made two recordings of the _Tragic Overture_; one from the 1977–1978 Brahms cycle and one from 1983 which was paired with the contemporaneous recording of Brahms's Double Concerto. And it looks like there was a 1970 recording for EMI also. Before today I only knew of the 1983 recording. I'm not aware of any Karajan recording of the _Academic Festival Overture_; he did record the _Haydn Variations_ in 1964 and 1983. I wish there was a coherently organized Karajan discography, including the Deutsche Grammophon, Decca, and EMI recordings, accurate recording venues and dates, and soloists where applicable. I may have to make my own mini-database to keep these things straight!

Discovered a trumpet flub about 7:50 into the finale of the Brahms. Uncharacteristic for Karajan's studio recordings to have such major errors. It's just one note cracked but it really made me jump.


----------



## jambo

One of the best discs out of the whole Szell Sony box.

*Schubert: *Symphony No. 9 in C major, D. 944

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1957


----------



## sAmUiLc

Chopin

Etudes, Op. 10









Etudes, Op.25


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1991 in London / 2009 Chandos Remaster
Concert Scenario arranged by Christopher Palmer









Recorded July 1991 / 1992 ECM


----------



## ribonucleic

Liszt - Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, S 173 (Steven Osborne)












> Attuned to the mystic heart at the centre of Liszt’s Catholicism, Osborne once more shows himself blessed with the sort of stylistic ease and tonal magic that come to very few young pianists. ... Few more radiant or deeply considered Liszt recordings have ever been made. - Gramophone


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart: *String Quartet No. 20 in D major, K. 499 "Hoffmeister"
Quatuor Mosaïques 

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The Bruckner here is a very satisfying account except that Kna is using a lousy edition as was his wont.


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Knorf

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: *String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
Maggini Quartet


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Mahler - Sinfonie Nr. 9
Berliner Philharmoniker
His Masters Voice/EMI reissue 1 1/2 LP early 70’s?, originally 1964
German release


----------



## ribonucleic

Liszt - Piano Sonata in B minor, S. 178 (Claudio Arrau)












> Claudio Arrau's 1970 Philips recording of Liszt's B minor Sonata, not to be confused with his hard-to-find 1985 digital remake, remains unmatched in its fusion of technical finish, personal poetry, and spiritual depth. Under Arrau's immaculate, amazingly even and supple fingers, the piano's percussive components are transformed into fluid, organ-like sonorities that resonate from the bottom up. You may cavil with a rubato here or an italicized phrase there, yet there's nothing remotely self-regarding about this pianist's trembling theatricality. His bardic style both clarifies and reads between Liszt's lines without stepping upon or second-guessing them. Once you submit to Arrau's demanding journey, you'll be rewarded and nourished for years to come.


----------



## haziz

*Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622*

_Oskar Michallik (clarinet)
Staatskapelle Dresden
Siegfried Kurz








_


----------



## ribonucleic

Schoenberg - Wind Quintet, op. 26 (Vienna Wind Soloists)










One of Arnie's first 12-tone works and a little gem it is.


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Bartholomée conducts Schubert - Symphonie Nr.10 D Dur. Orchestre Philharmonique De Liège. Ricercar 1984, Belgium release


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ballade #2 here is almost as good as Arrau's on Philips. Overall a worthy disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Zemlinsky: Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid) & Sinfonietta

World premiere recordings of new versions

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

From last night. Continuing the Bernstein Mahler video cycle.

*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 6 "Tragic"

*Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Liszt - Claudio Arrau | Release Info | AllMusic


Find release reviews and credits for Liszt - Claudio Arrau on AllMusic - 1999




www.allmusic.com





1 disc at a time

When I got the set used, Amazon or ebay weren't like now and the set was out of print quite a while. When one of my friends (RIP Potvin) informed me he had seen it at the Wherehouse store on Beach Blvd in Westminster I didn't hesitate and took off right away. I remember paying close to $100, rather a stiff sum for the used CD set of 5, but when I came home listening to it I was all grin. I subsequently regarded it as my CD purchase of the year (which year I forgot). Another friend of mine (RIP Skip) had bought the remastered version earlier and wasn't happy at all - they butchered Arrau's gorgeous tone and made him indistinguishable from any other pianists - and when he heard this set..... O well.. 🤑


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Cesar Franck*

Symphony in D minor
Le Chasseur maudit, symphonic poem

*The Philadelphia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti*

Exciting and lots of fun!


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: Noches en los jardines de España, etc.

Alicia de Larrocha (piano)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos



Albéniz: Rapsodia Española
Albéniz: Spanish Rhapsody, Op. 70
Falla: Noches en los jardines de España
Turina: Rapsodia sinfonica, Op. 66


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Praetorius - Organ Works
Flamme, organ
CD 2









Dvorak - Svata Ludmilla
Belohlavek/Czech Phil; Urbanova, Fink, Mathis, Briscein, Mikulas









Bax - Tintagel, Symphony 7
Lloyd-Jones/Royal Scottish National Orchestra 









Shostakovich - Violin Concerto 1
Prokofiev - Violin Concerto 3
Nagano/Halle; Repin









Ravel - Bolero, La Valse, Ma mere l’Oye, Pavane, Rapsodie espagnole 
Monteux/LSO


----------



## sAmUiLc

I am not too crazy about this guy. His playing is too technical for my taste.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Lieder

Ian Bostridge (tenor), Julius Drake (piano)



Schubert: An den Mond, D193
Schubert: An die Musik D547
Schubert: An Sylvia, D891
Schubert: Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D774
Schubert: Der Fischer, D225 (Goethe)
Schubert: Der Musensohn, D764 (Goethe)
Schubert: Der Zwerg, D771 (Collin)
Schubert: Die Forelle, D550
Schubert: Du bist die Ruh D776 (Rückert)
Schubert: Erlkönig, D328
Schubert: Erster Verlust, D226 (Goethe)
Schubert: Fischerweise, D881 (Schlechta)
Schubert: Frühlingsglaube, D686
Schubert: Ganymed, D544 (Goethe)
Schubert: Heidenröslein, D257
Schubert: Im Frühling, D882
Schubert: Im Haine, D738
Schubert: Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D343
Schubert: Nacht und Träume, D827
Schubert: Seligkeit D433 (Holty)
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied I 'Der du von dem Himmel bist', D224
Schubert: Wandrers Nachtlied II 'Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh', D768


----------



## jambo

Two more Mahler 7ths and some Beethoven.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 7 in E minor

Rafael Kubelík
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
1971

Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
1965

















-

*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 36

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1964


----------



## Floeddie

*Haydn - Symphony Nos. 94 & 95*

I too, picked up a full set for $7.95 + Tax USD from Amazon, a bargain. Excited, actually.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - After the quartets, I thought that I was a good idea to follow up with another viola.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 2 C minor KV 406*

Griller String Quartet
Walter Primrose, Viola


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

sAmUiLc said:


> I am not too crazy about this guy. His playing is too technical for my taste.


I don't know the CD you were listening to. With Franck, I think Guillou was a genius. Highly subjective, but this is exactly what is told about Franck's own playing. But I am not sure whether I would like to hear him playing Bach and Mozart ...

*César Franck: Fantaisie en La Majeur*

Jean Guillou
Organ by van den Heuvel, St. Eustache, Paris


----------



## Art Rock

*Nikolai Myaskovsky: Complete String Quartets (Taneyev Quartet, Northern Flowers, 5 CD's)*

My early morning string quartet routine continues this week with the Myaskovsky cycle. Today the fifth (and last) CD, containing two of the best, numbers 12 and 13.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Philidor said:


> I don't know the CD you were listening to. With Franck, I think Guillou was a genius. Highly subjective, but this is exactly what is told about Franck's own playing. But I am not sure whether I would like to hear him playing Bach and Mozart ...


Here is my take on the subject:

I know one thing for sure. I listen for my pleasure, not friends', not critics', even not composers'. Also I listen by myself 98% of the time. So I like what I like and I listen what I like. Guillou (or Franck) may play the organ as he likes. I would still listen the way pleases me.

My argument here is not about organ music or Franck or Guillou though, but music in general or perhaps many things in life. I don't listen to much organ music anyway. I bought the CD when I was hoarding audiophile-type recordings and kept it for the spectacular organ sound and the last piece by Liszt. It is OK for me to listen to it once in a blue moon. 😗


----------



## Malx

This morning I have listened to three recordings of this weeks string quartet from the shelves and one streamed.
*Mozart, String Quartet No 20 K499 - Alban Berg Quartet (Teldec & Emi), Chilingirian + Quatuor Mosaiques (streamed).*


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, String quartet 20 Kv. 499, Alban Berg Quartet. Spotify


----------



## jambo

*Schumann: *Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1960


----------



## Viardots

*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto, Op. 35; Sibelius: Violin Concerto, Op. 47
Viktoria Mullova*, violin
*Boston Symphony Orchestra/Seiji Ozawa*

The Sibelius concerto is the real highlight of the disc. Ozawa's accompaniment is disappointingly bland, but the young Mullova's dark, burnished tone and deeply intense and highly riveting rendering of the solo part makes this version worth listening.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss, R: Capriccio

Kiri Te Kanawa (Countess), Hakan Hagegård (Count), Uwe Heilmann (Flamand), Olaf Bär (Olivier), Viktor von Halem (La Roche), Brigitte Fassbaender (Clairon), Werner Hollweg (Taupe), Anna Rita Taliento (Italian Soprano), Roberto Saccà (Italian Tenor), Gottfried Hornik (Majordomo), Hans Hotter (Servant)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Ulf Schirmer


----------



## Georgieva

Isabelle Faust and Swedish RSO
*Schoenberg Violin Concerto*


----------



## 13hm13

Igor Markevitch – Igor Markevitch / The Deutsche Grammophon Legacy


----------



## Georgieva

*Bach: Goldberg Variations
Pavel Kolesnikov*

Authority, serenity and strength....


----------



## Montarsolo

John Dowland, lachrimae or seven tears, Elizabeth Kenny. Spotify.


----------



## Art Rock

*Virgil Thomson: The Plow That Broke The Plains suite, Autmn, The River suite (Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra, Sir Neville Marriner, Ann Stockton, EMI Angel)*

Rounding off replaying and cataloguing my Thomson CD's with this one, combining two film music suites with a short Harp Concertino ("Autumn"). I've not seen the movies, and as stand alone suites they are OK, but I find them less interesting than say Grofe.


----------



## HerbertNorman

W.A. Mozart: Sinfonia concertante Es-Dur KV 297b 
hr-Sinfonieorchstra ∙ Andrés Orozco-Estrada


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Partitas

Cédric Tiberghien (piano)


Bach, J S: Partita No. 2 in C minor, BWV826
Bach, J S: Partita No. 3 in A minor, BWV827
Bach, J S: Partita No. 4 in D major, BWV828


----------



## Georgieva

* Bruckner. Symphonie 8*

Mariss Jansons 
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## Montarsolo

Shostakovich, symphony 1, Haitink. Spotify.


----------



## haziz

*Finzi: Clarinet Concerto, Op. 31*

_Robert Plane (clarinet)
Northern Sinfonia
Howard Griffiths_
Work length28:09


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Symphonic Poems
Transcriptions for two pianos, volume 2


Liszt: Die Ideale for two pianos, S646/R368
Liszt: Héroide funèbre, for two pianos, S. 642
Liszt: Tasso, Lamento e trionfo, for two pianos, S. 636


----------



## haziz

*Arnold: English Dances. First Set, Op. 27
Arnold: English Dances. Second Set, Op. 53*

_Philharmonic Orchestra
Bryden Thomson








_


----------



## haziz

*Stanford: Clarinet Concerto in A Minor, Op. 80*

_Robert Plane (clarinet)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones_
Work length 21:55


----------



## Malx

*R Strauss, Metamorphosen - SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth.*


----------



## Bourdon

*Mozart

String Quartet No 20 K499 

Alban Berg Quartet 










*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Masonic Music

Edinburgh Festival Chorus, Georg Fischer, Werner Krenn, István Kertész


----------



## NLaslow

*J.S. Bach: Complete Keyboard Concertos*
Chamber Orchestra of Europe & Camerata Bern - András Schiff, Peter Serkin


----------



## Montarsolo

Rameau, orchestral suites, Brüggen.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 4* in B flat major, Op. 60
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1963)

I checked out Szell's biography from the library and started reading it. So I expect I'll be listening to a lot of Szell in the near future. He was a child prodigy on the piano, and a prodigious composer by the age of ten. Yet he sacrificed these to his conducting career. He was nearly fifty by the time he took over the Cleveland Orchestra in 1946. Here, they give a fine performance of repertoire that plays to their strengths. I have no idea what I'm going to listen to next!


----------



## Bourdon

Adam & Leoni


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 Concertino, Op. 26

Paul Meyer (clarinet)

Orchestre De Chambre De Lausanne


----------



## haziz

*"The Spirit of England"* - Disc 1

_Alan Hacker (clarinet), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Michael Bochmann (violin)
English Symphony Orchestra, English String Orchestra, William Boughton_


----------



## haziz

Continuing with my anglophile theme today:


----------



## Anooj

Listening to the Op.7 organ concertos


----------



## Rogerx

Busoni: Piano Concerto

Recorded live at Symphony Hall, Boston, MA, March 10-11, 2017

Kirill Gerstein (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Men of the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Enthusiast

It is surprising how well a programme of French Baroque overtures can work. I've had this CD a while and had much pleasure from it.


----------



## Merl

More Mozart. K575. Nice


----------



## Floeddie

*Ottorino Respighi: The Birds* - Chamber Orchestra of New York, Salvatore Di Vittorio (2014)

Delightful, I'll be revisiting this one on occasion.


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"_
[Rec. 1966]








_Soloists:_ Heather Harper, Helen Watts
_Conductor:_ Georg Solti
_Orchestra:_ London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus

I hadn't listened to this recording for many years in favor of other favorite Mahler 2's, but after re-listening to it, it really is one of the finest Mahler 2's out there.


----------



## Vasks

_O Canada_

*Godfrey Ridout - Fall Fair Overture (Mayer/CBC)
Harry Freedman - Quintet for Winds (Essex Winds/CMC)
Malcolm Forsyth - Trumpet Concerto (Thompson/CBC)*


----------



## Rogerx

Rubinstein: Violin Concerto

Takako Nishizaki (violin)

Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra, Michael Halas


----------



## atsizat




----------



## eljr

*Johann Rosenmüller: Sacri Concerti*

Cantus Cölln, Konrad Junghanel

*Release Date:* 1st Jan 1992
*Catalogue No:* 05472771812
*Label:* Deutsche HM
*Length:* 73 minutes


----------



## eljr

atsizat said:


>


Jordi does such a wonderful job with every CD he releases. Full booklet in many languages filled with information. Still, he has released few DVD's. I'd like to see all his releases come with a DVD. The man is a treasure.


----------



## Enthusiast

An early Currentzis CD. It was controversial but I have little familiarity with French Baroque music and I'm not sure why. Perhaps it is too enthusiastic? I enjoy it a lot, myself.


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36*

_London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bryden Thomson_
Work length 31:27


----------



## Rogerx

Rebecca Dale: Requiem For My Mother

Louise Alder (soprano), Trystan Griffiths (tenor), Nazan Fikret (soprano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Kantos Chamber Choir, The Cantus Ensemble, Clark Rundell


----------



## Philidor

Next Beethoven.

*Ludwig van Beethoven

Symphony No. 7 A major op. 92
Symphony No. 8 F major op. 93*

Philharmonia Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## eljr

*Diletti Pastorali*

Date First Available ‏ : ‎ November 16, 2010


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 61 in D major, No. 62 in D major, and No. 63 in C major "La Roxelane"
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer

Haydn symphonies are not performed often enough in my view, especially outside of the most famous works. These are stunning, always surprising, utterly charming, simply wonderful pieces of music. No. 61 in particular deserves to be a favorite.


----------



## Philidor

Entering Merl's stairway to heaven.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 20 D major KV 499 ("Hoffmeister")*

Klenke Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

Not the first time this week for this one.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## deangelisj35

Becca said:


> The story is that the recording sessions for Petrouchka didn't go very well and at the end, the feeling was that there was not a good performance in the various takes so it was abandoned. Skip forward some decades and after reviewing the various takes, Testament felt that there was indeed a viable performance that could be assembled, and this is it.


Which recording are you referring to?


----------



## eljr

*New York Philharmonic – 175th Anniversary Edition*

New York Philharmonic, Willem Mengelberg, Arturo Toscanini, Zubin Mehta, Pierre Boulez, Luciano Berio, Sir Thomas Beecham, André Kostelanetz, Artur Rodzinski, Bruno Walter, Charles Munch, Leopold Stokowski, Dmitri Mitropoulos, Kurt Masur, Leonard Bernstein

*Release Date:* 17th Mar 2017
*Catalogue No:* 88985336362
CD 38
Bernstein
Beethoven Brahms Smetana Dvorak Overtures


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various orchestral works part two 
for late afternoon and early evening.

_Romance_ in F-minor for violin and orchestra B39 op.11 (1873):









_Rhapsody_ - symphonic poem in A-minor B44/op.14a (1874):









_Serenade_ in E for string orchestra B52/op.22 (1875):

with the London Philharmonic Orchestra/Christopher Hogwood









Symphony no.4 in D minor B41/op. 13 (1874):
Symphony no.5 in F B54/op.76 (1875):

with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pešek









_Nocturne_ in B for string orchestra B47/op.40 (1875):

with the Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati


----------



## Enthusiast

Just the concertos - 3 and 4. I do like these accounts a lot.


----------



## Becca

deangelisj35 said:


> Which recording are you referring to?


The one I quoted in my post ... Klemperer's Petrouchka on Testament


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One of the best! 💚 Pablo Marquez. 
...This is absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Philidor

Currently, I am quite mesmerized by Guillou's view on Franck's works for organ ...

*César Franck

Prière op. 20
Choral No. 1 Mi Majeur*

Jean Guillou
Organ by van den Heuvel, St. Eustache, Paris


----------



## eljr

*New York Philharmonic – 175th Anniversary Edition*

New York Philharmonic, Willem Mengelberg, Arturo Toscanini, Zubin Mehta, Pierre Boulez, Luciano Berio, Sir Thomas Beecham, André Kostelanetz, Artur Rodzinski, Bruno Walter, Charles Munch, Leopold Stokowski, Dmitri Mitropoulos, Kurt Masur, Leonard Bernstein

*Release Date:* 17th Mar 2017
*Catalogue No:* 88985336362
CD 61
Gershwin: Music from the Woody Allen film Manhattan

Zubin Mehta, Thomas C. Pierson


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chat Noir

Alan Bush: symphony no.4 "Lascaux" op.98 (he'd have been 82-83 years-old at the time). A fine work. The writing for brass and woodwinds is splendid and he achieves rich-sounding tones. A hybrid work of accessible structure/harmony and also modern tonalities.


----------



## eljr

*New York Philharmonic – 175th Anniversary Edition*

New York Philharmonic, Willem Mengelberg, Arturo Toscanini, Zubin Mehta, Pierre Boulez, Luciano Berio, Sir Thomas Beecham, André Kostelanetz, Artur Rodzinski, Bruno Walter, Charles Munch, Leopold Stokowski, Dmitri Mitropoulos, Kurt Masur, Leonard Bernstein

*Release Date:* 17th Mar 2017
*Catalogue No:* 88985336362
CD 39
Bernstein: Symphonic Dances From West Side Story, On The Waterfront


----------



## Montarsolo

Vivaldi, a few concertos, Zukerman. CD


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Bernard Haitink: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1969)

I love the sound this orchestra produces for Haitink here. Incisive, focused, and never too heavy. I was about to reach for Sinopoli's recording but opted for this instead. Then I remembered there is another recording of this with Haitink and the Berliner Philharmoniker but I had already started this and decided to continue.









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1984)


----------



## Malx

*Holmboe, Concerto No. 7, Op. 37, for Oboe & Orchestra, Gordon Hunt (oboe), Aalborg Symphony Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes.*


----------



## eljr

*New York Philharmonic – 175th Anniversary Edition*

New York Philharmonic, Willem Mengelberg, Arturo Toscanini, Zubin Mehta, Pierre Boulez, Luciano Berio, Sir Thomas Beecham, André Kostelanetz, Artur Rodzinski, Bruno Walter, Charles Munch, Leopold Stokowski, Dmitri Mitropoulos, Kurt Masur, Leonard Bernstein

*Release Date:* 17th Mar 2017
*Catalogue No:* 88985336362
CD 14
Gershwin: Piano Concerto in F
Gould: Spirituals for Orchestra

Andre Kostelanetz
Artur Rodzinski


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, The Carnival of the Animals*

Fremaux with the Birmingham Orchestra. I've noticed that Fremaux emphasizes clarity over expression, so he isn't over the top with dramatic gestures, but he extracts lovely sounds from his players.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The sound of the orchestra is rustic. The musical approach is rustic. Those are the major attractions of the series.


----------



## Montarsolo

A 1986 cd: Violin concert 2, Accardo/Dutoit.


----------



## Montarsolo

Schubert, Rosamunde music, RCO, Haitink. CD.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I hope this counts--I heard Yuja Wang and the San Fransico Symphony conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen give the world premiere of Magnus Lindberg's Piano Concerto No.3 last night--whew--what a piece! The piano part looked and sounded ferociously difficult, and he certainly challenged the orchestra, too. Overall, it was quite dark, dense, and even violent at times, but then it also had some wonderfully impressionistic sections, too. The program notes stated it was about 20 minutes long, but it was actually at least 30. Lindberg referenced the discrepancy in the Q&A with him and Wang after the concert, and Wang quipped, "Well, I can't play it any faster, so it's gonna stay at 30 minutes!" It was great fun listening to them discuss the work. KDFC will broadcast the entire concert, which opened with Nielsen's Helios Overture and closed with Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra on October 20th. Here's a link to the streaming page: Stream the San Francisco Symphony On Demand - Classical KDFC (This concert won't show up until October 20th.)

Edit: In case anyone wondered what she wore...









Esa-Pekka Salonen, Magnus Lindberg, Yuja Wang.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Sonata No. 1*

Francois-Frederic Guy. I've imprinted with Idil Beret's recording, so I'm having to readjust my ears on a few things. I think this is a fine performance.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

DH had a video on the Capriccio label and this took my fancy.


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## eljr

Bachtoven 1 said:


> I hope this counts--I heard Yuja Wang and the San Fransico Symphony conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen give the world premiere of Magnus Lindberg's Piano Concerto No.3 last night--whew--what a piece! The piano part looked and sounded ferociously difficult, and he certainly challenged the orchestra, too. Overall, it was quite dark, dense, and even violent at times, but then it also had some wonderfully impressionistic sections, too. The program notes stated it was about 20 minutes long, but it was actually at least 30. Lindberg referenced the discrepancy in the Q&A with him and Wang after the concert, and Wang quipped, "Well, I can't play it any faster, so it's gonna stay at 30 minutes!" It was great fun listening to them discuss the work. KDFC will broadcast the entire concert, which opened with Nielsen's Helios Overture and closed with Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra on October 20th. Here's a link to the streaming page: Stream the San Francisco Symphony On Demand - Classical KDFC


This slink does not take us to the concert direct. Is there one?
I love both teh San Francisco Symphony and Yuja.


----------



## eljr

*New York Philharmonic – 175th Anniversary Edition*

New York Philharmonic, Willem Mengelberg, Arturo Toscanini, Zubin Mehta, Pierre Boulez, Luciano Berio, Sir Thomas Beecham, André Kostelanetz, Artur Rodzinski, Bruno Walter, Charles Munch, Leopold Stokowski, Dmitri Mitropoulos, Kurt Masur, Leonard Bernstein

*Release Date:* 17th Mar 2017
*Catalogue No:* 88985336362
CD 56
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
Berg: Pieces From The Lryic Suite

Pierre Boulez


----------



## Bachtoven 1

eljr said:


> This slink does not take us to the concert direct. Is there one?
> I love both teh San Francisco Symphony and Yuja.


That's just the general link where the concert will show up once it's ready for broadcast on October 20. They tape all of the performances then choose which ones to stream. The streamed version is always aired the Thursday after the final concert. I clarified it in my original post. Yeah, both she and the orchestra sounded great. It's been a while since I've attended the SFO, but I think they sound better (tighter, more expressive/dynamic) with Salonen than with MTT.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Christian Thielemann - Pfitzner & Strauss


Christian Thielemann - Pfitzner & Strauss. DG: 4495712. Buy Presto CD or download online. Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Christian Thielemann



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## littlejohnuk1

It's time to listen to the master. Symphony no 1.Definitely a cycle I can get behind.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Nocturnes*

Samson Francois. I haven't figured out yet if these are brilliantly quirky or a train wreck. Either way, they're compelling.


----------



## eljr

*Dal Barba: Requiem and Other Sacred Music*

Coro Istituzione Armonica, Ensemble Il Narvalo, Alberto Turco

*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* 96189


----------



## Bachtoven 1

After attending the concert last night, I looked at my collection and realized that I have numerous recordings of Magnus Lindberg's music that I haven't listened to in quite a while (Qobuz makes me lazy!), so I quickly rectified the situation with this superb recording.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Floeddie

eljr said:


> *New York Philharmonic – 175th Anniversary Edition*
> 
> New York Philharmonic, Willem Mengelberg, Arturo Toscanini, Zubin Mehta, Pierre Boulez, Luciano Berio, Sir Thomas Beecham, André Kostelanetz, Artur Rodzinski, Bruno Walter, Charles Munch, Leopold Stokowski, Dmitri Mitropoulos, Kurt Masur, Leonard Bernstein
> 
> *Release Date:* 17th Mar 2017
> *Catalogue No:* 88985336362
> CD 56
> Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht
> Berg: Pieces From The Lryic Suite
> 
> Pierre Boulez


Good gosh, what did this set cost?


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Walton: Viola Concerto*
_
James Ehnes (viola)
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Edward Gardner_
Recorded: 17 and 18 June 2017
Recording Venue: Watford Colosseum, United Kingdom


----------



## Bkeske

Lorin Maazel conducts Sibelius - The Seven Symphonies
The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
DECCA 4 LP box 1972
UK release


----------



## sAmUiLc

PC2


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## ribonucleic

Ives - Violin Sonata No. 4 "Children's Day at the Camp Meeting" (Hilary Hahn, violin; Valentina Lisitsa, piano)












> In their brilliant, irresistible new recording the sonatas sound warm and spiky, daring and satisfying, infusing the hymns, songs and dances of American history with bold harmonies and rhythms. Ms. Hahn and Ms. Lisitsa share a tone simultaneously rounded and focused. Both players do exactly what this quicksilver music needs, changing tone and mood in an instant without sacrificing energy and concentration on either side of the shift. - The New York Times


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is on the level of Moravec in French music on VAI - meaning ecstatic level!


----------



## Rogerx

Crusell: Clarinet Concertos

Forgotten Treasures Vol. 1

Eric Hoeprich (clarinet)

Kolner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens

Crusell: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 1
Crusell: Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in F Minor, Op. 5
Crusell: Clarinet Concerto No. 3 in B flat major, Op. 11


----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrinth"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD-8 - 
MATEO FLECHA (1481 - 1553)

Las Ensaladas
(Burlesques of the Spanish Renaisance)

Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## sAmUiLc

This British lady is superb in French repertoire.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 1* in C major, Op. 21
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1964)

A little nightcap, I suppose. I love this symphony, though I didn't pay it much attention until relatively recently. Such great _joie de vivre_. Which reminds me, I need to go back through Szell's Haydn recordings, which I remember as being first-rate. Listening to the finale, I can absolutely understand why _this_ combination of ensemble and conductor would excel in Classical-era repertoire.


----------



## Rogerx

Wirén: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3, etc.

Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard


Wirén: Concert Overture, Op. 16
Wirén: Concert Overtures Nos. 1 & 2
Wirén: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3
Wirén: Symphony No. 3, Op. 20


----------



## Floeddie

*E. Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus*


*Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, & Celesta - Concerto for Orchestra*


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Feldman: Rothko Chapel / Why Patterns?


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Hassler- Organ Works
Raml, organ









Schnittke - String Quartet 3
Silvestrov - String Quartet 1
Shostakovich - String Quartet 8
Matangi Quartet









Respighi - Concerto Gregoriano, Toccata for Piano and Orchestra, Sinfonia Drammatica, Fantasia Slava
La Vecchia/Orchestra Sinfonica Di Roma









Haydn - Songs and Cantatas
Kirkby, Hadjimarkos









Dvorak - Symphonic Variations, Hussite Overture, Water Goblin, Golden Spinning Wheel
Kertesz/LSO


----------



## Rogerx

Françaix - L’Horloge de Flore

Lajos Lencsés (oboe and English horn)

Suedwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Vladislav Czarnecki, Parisii-Quartett & Francaix-Trio


Françaix: L'Horloge de flore
Françaix: Quartet for English Horn, Violin, Viola and Cello
Françaix: Quartet for two Violins, Viola and Cello
Françaix: String Quartet
Françaix: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano


----------



## sAmUiLc

These are his early recordings, when he was earnest, wholesome, not appeared pissed all the time.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arthur Honegger* (1892-1955): *Une Cantate de Noël*,* H.212* (1953), as recorded in 2008 by the BBC National Orchestra of Wales & Tewkesbury Abbey Schola Cantorum & Dean Close School Chamber Choir & BBC National Chorus of Wales, conducted by Thierry Fischer. With Robert Court (organ), James Rutherford (baritone). 

Quite another side of Honegger the innovator. Wikipedia notes: The principal elements of Honegger's style are: Bachian counterpoint, driving rhythms, melodic amplitude, highly coloristic harmonies, an impressionistic use of orchestral sonorities, and a concern for formal architecture. His style is weightier and more solemn than that of his colleagues in Les Six. Far from reacting against German romanticism as the other members of Les Six did, Honegger's mature works show evidence of a distinct influence by it. Despite the differences in their styles, he and fellow Les Six member Darius Milhaud were close friends, having studied together at the Paris Conservatoire. Milhaud dedicated his fourth string quintet to Honegger's memory, while Francis Poulenc similarly dedicated his Clarinet Sonata.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jordi Savall *(1941): *Lachrimae Caravaggio *(2007), as recorded in 2007 by Hespèrion XXI, conducted by Jordi Savall. With Le concert des Nations: Xavier Puertas, Andrew Lawrence-King, Luca Guglielmi, Riccardo Minasi, Sergi Casademunt, Fahmi Alqhai. 

Some conductors also compose, for example Leonard Bernstein. This is also the case with Jordi Savall, one of my favorite conductors. On this disc he presents some of his own material inspired by big names from the early Baroque period. From the liner notes: _Almost all the music has been written by Jordi Savall, including a number of compositions and improvisations based on arrangements of works by Gesualdo, Stradella, Monteverdi and Trabaci. It is also an unprecedented encounter between a writer and a musician, both inspired by the figure of a painter (Caravaggio). Focusing on seven of the artist's most disturbing works and seven musical 'stanzas', respectively, the French writer Dominique Fernandez and Jordi Savall pay an impassioned tribute to this extraordinary artist through their own literary and musical perspectives on the genius of Caravaggio. Although the instrumental line-up in these compositions has its origins in the 17th century, both the musical language and expression are firmly rooted in the 21st century, Savall pays tribute to such modern composers such as Arvo Pärt, particularly in his approach to improvisation and dissonance, crossing genres, periods and disciplines._


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Next quintet, and I am still thinking that this was a good idea.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 3 C major KV 515*

Griller String Quartet
Walter Primrose, Viola


----------



## sAmUiLc

Trout Quintet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

Good morning. 

*Anamorfosi*
Sols; Le Poème Harmonique, Vincent Dumestre


----------



## Georgieva

Some more from Igor Levit. Еxceptional! 

*Beethoven: The Complete Piano Sonatas
*


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Tancredi

Sumi Jo, Lucretia Lendi, Anna Maria di Micco, Stanford Olsen, Patrick Peire, Ewa Podles, Pietro Spagnoli

Collegium Instrumentale Brugense, Capella Brugensis, Alberto Zedda


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various orchestral works 
part three for this morning.

Piano Concerto in G-minor B63/op.33 (1876):









_Serenade_ in D-minor for ten wind instruments, cello and double bass
B77/op.44 (1878): a)

with the London Philharmonic Orchestra/Christopher Hogwood









_Slovanské tance: 1. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances: Series I_] - eight pieces
for piano duet B78/op.46, arr. for orchestra B83/op.46 (1878):

with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Antal Dorati









_(3) Slovanské rapsodie_ [_(3) Slavonic Rhapsodies_] for orchestra
B86/op.45 (1878):


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jan Ladislav Dussek* (1760-1812):* Piano sonata no.24 in F-sharp minor, "Élégie harmonique", op.61* (1807), as recorded in 2005 by Markus Becker.

Just a reminder that Beethoven wasn't the _only _composer who wrote fine piano sonatas in the noughties of the nineteenth century...


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Henryk Melcer *(1869-1928): *Piano concerto no.1 in E minor* (1892), as recorded in 2007 by Jonathan Plowright with the BBC Scottish symphony orchestra, conducted by Christoph König.

When I first heard this piano concerto I wasn't too impressed, but on second hearing I find it quite enjoyable, melodic and well-crafted.


----------



## OCEANE

Bach Lute music started holiday listening


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Bernhard Crusell* (1775-1838): *Clarinet concerto no.2 in F minor, op.5 ("The Grand") *(1815), as recorded in 1996 by Emma Johnson with the English Chamber orchestra, conducted by Sir Charles Groves.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)



Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (6), Op. 19
Tchaikovsky: Capriccioso (No. 5 from Morceaux (6), Op. 19)
Tchaikovsky: Feuillet d'album (No. 3 from Morceaux (6), Op. 19)
Tchaikovsky: Rêverie du soir (No. 1 from Morceaux (6), Op. 19)
Tchaikovsky: Scherzo humoristique (No. 2 from Morceaux (6), Op. 19)
Tchaikovsky: The Seasons, Op. 37b


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams's The Lark Ascending in Building a Library with Kate Kennedy and Tom Service*
Record Review

Tom Service with the best new recordings of classical music

9.30 am
Violinist, musicologist, and writer Mark Seow brings a selection of new releases to the studio including the latest from pianist Víkingur Ólafsson and violinist Vilde Frang, and in On Repeat he shares a track with Tom and explains his current preoccupation with it.

10.30 am
Building a Library
Continuing Radio 3's Vaughan Williams Today season, marking the 150th anniversary of the composer’s birth, Kate Kennedy chooses her favourite recording of Ralph Vaughan Williams' The Lark Ascending.

In Vaughan Williams' modal and folk music-inflected The Lark Ascending a solo violin takes flight above the orchestra evoking for many the very essence of an idealised English countryside. But this popular work, written on the eve of the First World War, has perhaps inevitably become freighted with nostalgia for both a lost generation and a rural way of life which was soon to vanish forever.

11.20 am
Record of the Week
An exceptional new release.









BBC Radio 3 - Record Review, Vaughan Williams's The Lark Ascending in Building a Library with Kate Kennedy and Tom Service


Kate Kennedy chooses her favourite recording of Vaughan Williams's The Lark Ascending.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger *(1873-1916): *Clarinet quintet in A, op.146* (1916), as recorded in 2020 by Thorsten Johanns (clarinet) with the Diogenes Quartett.

I adore this clarinet quintet. Imho it's completely on par with the clarinet quintets of Mozart and Brahms, and I know that's saying a lot. This was also one of the last works Reger completed before his untimely fatal heart attack at age 43, and I believe he was at the height of his powers.


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending*
_
Janine Jansen (violin)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Barry Wordsworth_
Recorded: 2003-02
Recording Venue: The Colosseum, Watford


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo, Lacombe & Tombelle: Cello Sonatas

Paul Marleyn (cello), Stephane Lemelin (piano)

Lacombe, P: Cello Sonata in A major, Op. 100
Lalo: Cello Sonata
Tombelle: Cello Sonata


----------



## SanAntone

*Szymanowski* – _Piano Works_
Krystian Zimerman, Piano

Krystian Zimerman’s Szymanowski journey spans almost three decades, dating back to the mid-1990s—but while we may immediately draw parallels to Chopin via works like the Mazurkas, the pieces Zimerman has chosen aim to shed new light on the composer’s dynamic compositional style. (*classic review*)


----------



## NLaslow

*Gustav Mahler - Symphony No.5*
New Philharmonia Orchestra - Sir John Barbirolli


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending*

_James Ehnes (violin)
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Manze_


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending*

_Michael Bochmann (violin)
English Symphony Orchestra
William Boughton








_


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: Oboe Concerto in A minor*

_Maurice Bourgue (oboe)
English Symphony Orchestra
William Boughton








_


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: The Hungarian Connection

Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet), Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola), Christoph and Stephan Koncz (violin, cello), Ödon Rácz (double bass), Predrag Tomic (accordion) & Oskar Ökrös (cimbalom)


trad.: Dances From Transylvania
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Brahms: Ein kleiner, hübscher Vogel nahm den Flug, Op. 52, No. 6
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 7 in A Major
Weiner, Leó: Busulo Juhasz (Woeful Shepherd)
Weiner, Leó: Csurdongolo (Barn Dance)


----------



## Philidor

Still loving Franck.

*César Franck

Prière op. 20
Fantaisie La Majeur*

Marie-Claire Alain


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Donnacha Dennehy - Elastic Harmonic*

Joanna MacGregor (piano), Tatiana Koleva (percussion) & Darragh Morgan (violin)
Crash Ensemble, National Symphony Orchestra & ensemble Intégrales, Gavin Maloney

"Streetwalker includes this composer’s characteristic mixture of urban sounds and tight, multi-layered rhythms. But there is nothing routine about it. Subtle and unusual pitch-bending techniques intersect with, and help to trigger some of the most kaleidoscopic sounds of this concert. The sense of purpose gives special potency to surprising twists and turns in a work which stood up with the best of those in the concert."
- The Irish Times

Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Philidor

janwillemvanaalst said:


> *Max Reger *(1873-1916): *Clarinet quintet in A, op.146* (1916), as recorded in 2020 by Thorsten Johanns (clarinet) with the Diogenes Quartett.


Brilliant inspiration, thank you so much!

*Max Reger: Clarinet Quintet A major op. 146*

Thorsten Johanns, Clarinet
Diogenes Quartet












janwillemvanaalst said:


> I adore this clarinet quintet. Imho it's completely on par with the clarinet quintets of Mozart and Brahms, and I know that's saying a lot.


Agreed.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Hohe Messe - BWV 232


----------



## Enthusiast

haziz said:


> *Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending*
> 
> _Janine Jansen (violin)
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
> Barry Wordsworth_
> Recorded: 2003-02
> Recording Venue: The Colosseum, Watford


The trouble for me is that it comes in an undesirable CD. I guess I'll stick with the Boult + Hugh Bean and all the others I have!


----------



## Enthusiast

Disc 4 (Mozart quartets 20, 21 and 22). I seem to always find the ABQ to be my favourite quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 7 & 10

James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Disc 4 (Mozart quartets 20, 21 and 22). I seem to always find the ABQ to be my favourite quartet.


I share your preference for the Alban Berg Quartet


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*Piano Concerto #23* in A, K488
*Hélène Grimaud* - Piano
Kammerorchester des Symphonieorchesters des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Radoslaw Szulcl - Conductor




*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*Piano Concerto #17* in G, K453
*Olga Pashchenko* - Piano
Il Gardellino




*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*Piano Concerto #5* in D, K175
*Anne-Marie McDermott* - Piano
Odense Symphony Orchestra
Kenneth Montgomery - Conductor


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various orchestral works part four
scattered throughout the afternoon.

_Česká suita_ [_Czech Suite_] in D for orchestra B93/op.39 (1879):
_Pražské valčíky_ [_Prague Waltzes_] in D for orchestra B99/WoO (1879):
_Polonaise_ in E-flat for orchestra B100/WoO (1879):
_Polka Pražským akademikům_ [_Polka For Prague Students_]
in B-flat for orchestra B114/op.53A/1 (1880):

with the Detroit Symphony Orchestra/Antal Dorati









Violin Concerto in A-minor - second version B108/op.53
(orig. 1879. Second version 1880 - rev. 1882):









Symphony no.6 in D B112/op.60 (1880):

with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pešek









_Legends_ - ten pieces for piano duet B117/op.59,
arr. for orchestra B122/op.59 (1881):


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons & Saint-Georges: Violin Concertos Op.5 & 8

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne



Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in C major, Op. 5, No. 1
Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in G major, Op. 8
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner *- piano works
Ana-Marija Markovina


----------



## MartinDB

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Today’s listening
> 
> Hassler- Organ Works
> Raml, organ
> View attachment 176522
> 
> 
> Schnittke - String Quartet 3
> Silvestrov - String Quartet 1
> Shostakovich - String Quartet 8
> Matangi Quartet
> View attachment 176523
> 
> 
> Respighi - Concerto Gregoriano, Toccata for Piano and Orchestra, Sinfonia Drammatica, Fantasia Slava
> La Vecchia/Orchestra Sinfonica Di Roma
> View attachment 176525
> 
> 
> Haydn - Songs and Cantatas
> Kirkby, Hadjimarkos
> View attachment 176526
> 
> 
> Dvorak - Symphonic Variations, Hussite Overture, Water Goblin, Golden Spinning Wheel
> Kertesz/LSO
> View attachment 176527


I just looked up some reviews of that Matangi quartet CD. I think I am going to have to buy it, for the Schnittke and Shostakovich, as well as an introduction to Silvestrov. Thanks for highlighting it.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Vasks

_Ludwig listening session_

*Beethoven - Overture to "Egmont" (Levi/Relarc)
Beethoven - Piano Sonata in F minor. Op. 2, No. 1 (O'Conor/Telarc)
Beethoven - String Quintet in E-flat, Op. 4 (Leipzig Qrt +/MDG)*


----------



## MartinDB

English 20th century music still dominating my listening. 

Walton 1st symphony, Karabits, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Vaughan Williams 4th, Leonard Bernstein, NYPO
Tippett's Child of our Time, Colin Davis, the LSO, not the 1975 version. Listened in conjunction with reading Michael Steinberg's affecting essay on the work in his book "Choral Masterworks".


----------



## Montarsolo

Vivaldi, Four Seasons, Mutter/Karajan. A CD from 1984. A slow, outdated interpretation. Vivaldi would not recognize his own music.

The question is: who owns that red sweater?


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> The trouble for me is that it comes in an undesirable CD. I guess I'll stick with the Boult + Hugh Bean and all the others I have!


And that while she's barefoot and the top button seems unbuttoned, is this the way to dress up classic?


----------



## Georgieva

*Mahler Symphony No 5*
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra and Daniel Harding


----------



## Philidor

I neglected 20th century's music for some time ...

*Hans Werner Henze: Symphony No. 9*

Berlin Radio Choir
Berliner Philharmoniker
Ingo Metzmacher


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini: Messa di Gloria

Eleonora Buratto (soprano), Teresa Iervolino (contralto), Lawrence Brownlee (tenor), Michael Spyres (tenor), Carlo Lepore (bass), Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Georgieva

*Watkins Flute Concerto. Violin Concerto. Symphony*


----------



## Bourdon

Schütz

Psalms of David


----------



## starthrower

2008 Chandos remastered set

Disc One: Nos.1 & 4 (revised 1947)

I received this set from Chandos for 15 dollars which is less than half compared to other retailers. The remastered sound is decent but certainly not comparable to today's standards. These recordings were made in the mid 80s. But so far I'm enjoying the performances. Both versions of No.4 are included.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Symphony no 1 yesterday. Symphony no 2 today. This is the bedrock base cycle for me.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> And that while she's barefoot and the top button seems unbuttoned, is this the way to dress up classic?


Ha. I'm not so fashion conscious but it's not a style I go for!


----------



## Enthusiast

An older disc that I haven't listened to enough.


----------



## sAmUiLc

__





CAMILLA WICKS IN CONCERT- Five Decades of Treasured Performances. Previously Unreleased Recordings! – Music and Arts Programs of America







musicandarts.com





1 disc at a time

I don't think, unlike piano, female violinists have any physical disadvantage over male counterparts. I myself have more favorite violinists on the female side than the male. From the olden days, my favorites are Michèle Auclair, Guila Bustabo and Camilla Wicks. Wicks is the only violinist I know, including male, who transformed as she went through different stages of her career whereas most of other violinists stay basically the same throughout their careers.

This 6 CD set is derived from her own archive. It is an invaluable treasure cove. Lucky for us, the set was released before she passed away. Ward Marston did the restoration job.

Sidenote: Music & Arts released this box set and each CD is inside a papersleeve. So far it's OK. But the papersleeves were glued shut. What a d u m b - a s s idea whoever had come up with!


----------



## Georgieva

*Schubert String Quartets Nos 9 & 14 "Death and the Maiden"*
Chiaroscuro Quartet


----------



## Georgieva

*Wagner. Die fliegende Holländer*
Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## Rogerx

Weinberg: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 21

Gidon Kremer (violin)

Kremerata Baltica, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla

Weinberg: Symphony No. 2 for string orchestra, Op. 30
Weinberg: Symphony No. 21, Op. 152, Kaddish




Unexpected present


----------



## Monsalvat

*JOHANNES BRAHMS*
Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68 (1876)
Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73 (1877)
Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90 (1883)
Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98 (1885)
Bernard Haitink: Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam (1970–1973)

My project for today. Was thinking about going for Haitink’s 2003–2004 LSO cycle but I think this one will be better for listening all together. I never tire of these symphonies.


----------



## Philidor

Gran finale.

*Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 D minor op. 125*

Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, Marga Höffgen, Ernst Haefliger, Otto Edelmann
Singverein der Gesellschaft der Musikfreunde, Wien
Philharmonia Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan










A great cycle in its time. It was descripted as the union of the virtues of Furtwängler and Toscanini ... I didn't perceive much Furtwängler, maybe some Toscanini. From my perspective, the cycle isn't backward-oriented at all, but it was a landmark for future cycles, including Karajan's Berlin cycles, for which the benchmark was set in the fifties. (Did he really make it better in Berlin ...?)


----------



## eljr

*Amanda Lee Falkenberg: The Moons Symphony*

London Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop, London Voices, Ben Parry

*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* SIGCD730
*Label:* Signum
*Length:* 48 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Visions de l'amen is a relatively early Messiaen piece (1943) but distinctive, powerful and very enjoyable. This is a new disc that I have to have!


----------



## Bourdon

Desprez


----------



## sAmUiLc

Despite the cover photo, I believe these recordings were from the latter period of her career. Her playing during this period is majestic!


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

*
A Gathering of Friends*

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), New York Philharmonic Orchestra, John Williams


> It’s a treat to hear Ma lend his still-flawless technique to this selection. His light and transparent tone floats serenely above the Concerto’s dense harmonic landscape, and the arrangements... — BBC Music Magazine, August 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 20th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* 19439983662
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 68 minutes










Gramophone Awards
2022
Shortlisted - Spatial Audio


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Rossini: Messa di Gloria
> 
> Eleonora Buratto (soprano), Teresa Iervolino (contralto), Lawrence Brownlee (tenor), Michael Spyres (tenor), Carlo Lepore (bass), Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


I placed this in my queue for today! (if I get to it, there is a football game at 3:30 I must watch!)


----------



## eljr

Bachtoven 1 said:


> I hope this counts--I heard Yuja Wang and the San Fransico Symphony conducted by Esa-Pekka Salonen give the world premiere of Magnus Lindberg's Piano Concerto No.3 last night--whew--what a piece! The piano part looked and sounded ferociously difficult, and he certainly challenged the orchestra, too. Overall, it was quite dark, dense, and even violent at times, but then it also had some wonderfully impressionistic sections, too. The program notes stated it was about 20 minutes long, but it was actually at least 30. Lindberg referenced the discrepancy in the Q&A with him and Wang after the concert, and Wang quipped, "Well, I can't play it any faster, so it's gonna stay at 30 minutes!" It was great fun listening to them discuss the work. KDFC will broadcast the entire concert, which opened with Nielsen's Helios Overture and closed with Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra on October 20th. Here's a link to the streaming page: Stream the San Francisco Symphony On Demand - Classical KDFC (This concert won't show up until October 20th.)
> 
> Edit: In case anyone wondered what she wore...
> View attachment 176514
> 
> 
> Esa-Pekka Salonen, Magnus Lindberg, Yuja Wang.


LOL, No one shows more of her body than does she. If you see her walking down the street she is not nearly as attractive as you would expect. But as a performer both her talent and appeal is undeniable. I love her.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* (1872-1958): *Flos campi* (1925), as recorded in 1968 by the London Symphony orchestra with the Choir of King's College and the Bach choir, conducted by Sir David Willcocks. 

This is an unusual work: a viola accompanied by a wordless choir. The role of the orchestra is minimal. The piece is in six movements, duration about 20 minutes.
_From Wikipedia_: Flos Campi: suite for solo viola, small chorus and small orchestra is a composition by the English composer Ralph Vaughan Williams, completed in 1925. Its title is Latin for "flower of the field". It is neither a concerto nor a choral piece, although it prominently features the viola and a wordless choir. The piece is divided into six movements, played without pause, each headed by a verse from the Song of Solomon


----------



## eljr

Floeddie said:


> Good gosh, what did this set cost?


I have no recollection. I believe all these box sets I have cost more to house than to buy! lol
It's rather a mixed bag as to audio quality as the recordings go back as far as 1917. But maybe that is part of what makes this set so grand?
Anything recorded after 1950ish tends to be excellent. Some sound positively state of the art.

Here is a PDF of what it contains:


----------



## Enthusiast

Gesualdo's madrigals Book 5 from La Venexiana. I don't think Le Compagnia Del Madrigale (who I have been following for Gesualdo of late) have recorded Book 5 but this one is very lovely. I have an older record with Emma Kirkby and Anthony Rooley and must listen to if for comparison.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alessandro Stradella* (1643-1682): *Sinfonia no.12 for violin and basso continuo in A minor* (~1671), as recorded in 2021 by Ewa Augustynowicz (violin), with the Ensemble Giardino di Delizie, conducted by Ewa Augustynowicz.

For me, Sinfonia no.12 is the highlight of the album. The "basso continuo" slowly accumulates: at first, it's just a subdued organ; then the theorbo joins the organ, followed by a cello, and so on. All in service of the violin, who plays a beautiful theme with intricate variations.
Stradella, by the way, apparently was rather boisterous. He had to flee Rome _and _Venice due to embezzling money and starting affairs with the spouses of his patrons there; in 1682 he was murdered by assassins hired by a former patron. Wikipedia mentions though that his music was at one time very popular in Italy, although it was later eclipsed by Corelli and Vivaldi.


----------



## Bkeske

Watching/Listening to The Berlin Philharmonic live today via The Digital Concert Hall. Today’s program:


----------



## 13hm13

Fernandes* / Freitas Branco* – Alexandre da Costa, Extremadura Symphony Orchestra*, Jesús Amigo – Concerto Pour Violon / Symphonie Nº 2
Sympnonie Nº 2 En Si Bémol Mineur (1926)

Recorded at Palacio de Congressos, Badajoz, Spain
June 18-20, 2007


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> Watching/Listening to The Berlin Philharmonic live today via The Digital Concert Hall. Today’s program:


Today's program looks very compelling.


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> Today's program looks very compelling.


Yes, it does. The Chin is very interesting, thus far


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Gesualdo's madrigals Book 5 from La Venexiana. I don't think Le Compagnia Del Madrigale (who I have been following for Gesualdo of late) have recorded Book 5 but this one is very lovely. I have an older record with Emma Kirkby and Anthony Rooley and must listen to if for comparison.


I have that recording with Anthony Rooley,it's very fine and well recorded in my view.

I remember reading the text
while I'm listening, I don't do that anymore, too much marzipan for my taste, all that sighing and yearning is too heavy on my stomach, I'd rather just listen to the music.


----------



## eljr

*Enargeia*

Guðnadóttir - Bingen - Snider - Mazzoli
Emily D'Angelo (mezzo-soprano), Das Freie Orchester Berlin, Jarkko Riihimäki


> D’Angelo is already well on the way to becoming the complete singer. Her mezzo voice has incredible range, depth and power at the lower end combined with crystalline clarity up top, with lovely... — Gramophone Magazine, November 2021 More…



*Release Date:* 8th Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* 4860536
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 52 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
8th October 2021









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2021









Gramophone Awards
2022
Concept Album of the Year


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> Yes, it does. The Chin is very interesting, thus far


I let my subscription lapsed when my credit card was compromised and I never got around to updating my auto renewal info.


----------



## Chilham

Clarke: Viola Sonata
Philip Dukes, Sophia Rahman









Griffes: Poem for Flute and Orchestra & The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan
Gerard Schwartz, Seattle Symphony Orchestra, Scott Goff









Stravinsky: Violin Concerto
Thierry Fischer, The BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Baiba Skride


----------



## Philidor

"Fremd bin ich eingezogen ..."

*Giuseppe Verdi: Rigoletto*

Duca - Carlo Bergonzi
Gilda - Renata Scotto
Rigoletto - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Sparafucile - Ivo Vinco
Maddalena - Fiorenza Cossotto
Monterone - Lorenzo Testi

Coro e Orchestra del Teatro della Scala

Rafael Kubelik

















This won't become my preferred recording of this opera. - Renata Scotto appeared astonishing to me, singing with adult voice ante copulationem, full of female power, and then turning to a wee lassie.

Bergonzi ... not my favorite for the Duke. Oops. Pavarotti seems to offer more leggerezza, Kraus drawed the character more precisely.

Fischer-Dieskau. Not too bad ... if we saw him with such performance in Hamburg, Munich, Berlin, we would be at his feet. I liked many sections. However, sometimes he lacks the vocal material to handle some impression just by sheer power, e. g. take the revenge arioso.

Maybe Ivo Vinco was even better as Gran Inquisitore (Santini/DG). But he is really dark and gloomy ... great quartet btw. Cossotto offers Azucena-like colours. Kubelik ... well. Brio is something else imho, and what he offers alternatively, isn't exactly the same ...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various orchestral works
part five for the rest of today.

_Domov můj_ [_My Home_] - orchestral overture from the incidental music
for the play _Josef Kajetán Tyl_ by František Ferdinand Šamberk
B125/op.62 (1881-82): a)
_Scherzo capriccioso_ in D-flat for orchestra B131/op.66 (1883): b)
Symphony no.7 in D-minor B141/op.70 (1884-85): b)
Symphony no.8 in G B163/op.88 (1889) b)

a) with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pešek
b) with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pešek









_Slovanské tance: 2. řada_ [_Slavonic Dances: Series II_] - eight pieces
for piano duet B145/op.72, arr. for orchestra B147/op.72
(orig. 1886 - arr. 1887):

with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra/Antal Dorati


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> I let my subscription lapsed when my credit card was compromised and I never got around to updating my auto renewal info.


The highlight of my weekends during the season. I think I‘m on my 3rd season as a subscriber now. Very much worth the cost IMO, especially given the vast vault of prior performances. I know what it costs to attend a single performance of The Cleveland Orchestra, well worth it, no doubt, to see a/the symphony live, but Berlin does a very very good job, and gives you a lot for year round access.


----------



## eljr

*Rachmaninoff & Brahms*

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano), Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)

*Release Date:* 1st Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4862388
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 82 minutes


----------



## Chat Noir

Alan Rawsthorne's superb concerto for piano (1939). Splendid orchestral colours and pianistic brilliance. Should be heard more.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner #8
Günther Herbig conducts BBC PO
live.. on CD-R

🤜🤛


----------



## ribonucleic

Georgieva said:


> *Schubert String Quartets Nos 9 & 14 "Death and the Maiden"*
> Chiaroscuro Quartet
> 
> View attachment 176569


They look like they’re disposing of the Maiden’s corpse.


----------



## Chat Noir

ribonucleic said:


> They look like they’re disposing of the Maiden’s corpse.


Or the corpse of that tired quartet.


----------



## senza sordino

Boccherini Guitar Quintets #4, 7 and 9









Viotti Violin Concerti #19 and 22


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John McCabe, Notturni*

Jill Gomez, vocals, in a setting of poems dealing with the night, from a composer described as a post-tonalist. This features a full orchestra, but they never overpower the singer.


----------



## Malx

*Gubaidulina, Offertorium - Gidon Kremer, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit.*

A magical piece.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> I have that recording with Anthony Rooley,it's very fine and well recorded in my view.
> 
> I remember reading the text
> while I'm listening, I don't do that anymore, too much marzipan for my taste, all that sighing and yearning is too heavy on my stomach, I'd rather just listen to the music.


I agree, definitely. The music is heavenly.


----------



## eljr

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9*

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

*Release Date:* 23rd Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* CCSSA42822
*Label:* Channel
*Length:* 55 minutes


----------



## atsizat

More "Vivaldi"


----------



## Malx

Well congratulations are in order for Maestro Roth.......

*R Strauss, Symphonia Domestica - SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg, François-Xavier Roth.*

...... for making this piece listenable for me. It is still far from being Strauss's best tone poem but I got right through this recording and that is progress indeed.


----------



## haziz

*Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending*
_
Hugh Bean (violin)
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult_
Recorded: 1967-03-01
Recording Venue: 1 March 1967, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Chat Noir

Malx said:


> *Gubaidulina, Offertorium - Gidon Kremer, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit.*
> 
> A magical piece.


Just listened/watched a score video of this on the back of your post. The orchestral textures are extraordinary and rich. The piano is so perfectly employed in an orchestral setting and in fact every instrument gets a chance to 'breath'. Marvellous and mesmerising work.


----------



## Montarsolo

Bach, violin concertos, Gidon Kremer (violin 1 & 2!), AotSMitF. A very energetic performance.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Isaac, MIssa Virgo Prudentissima*

Ensemble Gilles Binchois


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 3 'Pastoral' - BBC Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins.*

Perhaps strangely one the VW symphonies I rarely listen to these days having a preference for Nos 2, 4, 5, 6, 8 & 9 - but it really doesn't merit my neglect.


----------



## eljr

*Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni*

Rachel Podger (violin)
Brecon Baroque


> Part of the freshness stems from the interaction between Podger and her one-to-a-part ensemble. She’s first among equals and the dynamic couldn’t be further removed from the usual notion of the... — BBC Music Magazine, June 2018, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 20th Apr 2018
*Catalogue No:* CCSSA40318
*Label:* Channel
*Length:* 75 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
13th April 2018









Gramophone Magazine
May 2018
Editor's Choice









BBC Music Magazine
June 2018
Concerto Choice









Record Review
21st April 2018
Recording of the Week









Gramophone Awards
2018
Shortlisted - Concerto









Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2018









Diapason d’Or
June 2018
Nouveauté


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc

Edward H. Tarr / Irmtraud Krüger - Spaniens Goldenes Zeitalter (The Golden Age Of Spain)


Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for Spaniens Goldenes Zeitalter (The Golden Age Of Spain) by Edward H. Tarr / Irmtraud Krüger. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sibelius VC









It is a legendary recording, issued in 1952.

The LP cover..









I am not a big fan of the recording, though. Not too happy with the last movement especially, the way she plays it in a virtuosic and extremely exact way. My heart is always with Bustabo foremost, then Ferras (3 different recordings I have: with Karajan, Mehta, Szell - they are complementary).


----------



## Chat Noir

Hogwash said:


> View attachment 176588


That's some cover!


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some Robert Schumann with cello. He is the first and most romantic composer according to me. Cello is also very romantic 💚


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 2 (_chamber arrangement by Anthony Payne_)
Royal Academy of Music Soloists Ensemble - Trevor Pinnock

SACD


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc

Walton









I have no doubt in my mind that this is the greatest Walton VC recording (Menuhin's with the composer conducting comes in 2nd). And this is the greatest recording made by Mme Wicks. Once I acquired the much better heralded Heifetz recording and after a few minutes of listening, tossed the CD into the garbage basket - had no intention of taking it to a used bin and sell. No regret! There is simply no comparison between this and that. When this live performance was taped, Mme Wicks was a grand dame of violin. It is sensual, grand and majestic!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Listening to the Brahms's 3rd symphony now; from this 2 disc cd-set =>

*Johannes Brahms* - The Symphonies
Scottish Chamber Orchestra - Robin Ticciati


----------



## starthrower

Recorded by Austrian Radio on 22 December 1972 / Remastered stereo 

A nice find at the local used bookstore.


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 3_
*Les Dissonances / David Grimal • 2012 Live* • Dissonances Records

Moving fluently and elegantly throughout, that is also comfortable on the ear. This pattern is now pretty apparent with Grimal's near-cycle. This is really great (for those who love HIP), and it must be my best purchase this year!


----------



## Bkeske

Vladimir Horowitz 

Variations On A Theme By Clara Wieck
Kreisleriana, Op. 16
 Columbia Masterworks 1970
Library copy


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Domenico Scarlatti: "Violin" sonatas

From Obsidian's website:



> The place of Domenico Scarlatti in the history of 18th century music is certainly exceptional. This exquisite and imaginative group of works is included in the fourteenth volume of Scarlatti’s manuscript sonatas preserved in the Marciana Library in Venice. Although know as keyboard sonatas, research reveals that they were very likely to have been conceived for performance on the violin – multi-movement works, often showing the presence of figured bass accompaniment, rapid changes of register and numerous passages better suited to a violin than a keyboard instrument all support the theory. This is flashy and virtuosic writing for violin at its finest.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 5* in C minor, Op. 67
Wilhelm Furtwängler: Berliner Philharmoniker (Titania-Palast (?), 27 May 1947)

Unfortunately the sound isn't amazing and there are some ensemble problems (especially the damned clarinets). There are thirteen recordings of Furtwängler conducting this symphony and they are a nightmare to sort through. I'm actually streaming from this compliation (or _complication_, depending on one's perspective):









I'm fairly sure that this is the same performance as catalog number 429 863-2, so I used the Discogs recording date in this post, but the earlier link claims that the 27 May performance was _not_ done in the Titania-Palast, even though there's a separate recording from 25 May that _was_. Aghhh! Anyway this is from sometime in May 1947 (I still think it's the 27th) and Deutsche Grammophon claims it's live from the Titania-Palast (which may possibly be wrong). I'm streaming because I wanted to hear Furtwängler's Berliner Philharmoniker, and not the Wiener Philharmoniker (and I have Furtwängler's Beethoven 5 with Vienna, on CDs issued by EMI).

After this I'll probably put on some of George Szell's Haydn. So here's a funny picture.


----------



## Bkeske

Fritz Reiner conducts Rachmaninoff - Concerto No. 2 In C Minor, Op. 18. The Chicago Symphony Orchestra with Van Cliburn, piano. RCA Red Seal reissue late 60’s, originally 1962


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Great playing and sound on this DSD256 download.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Requiem


----------



## Bkeske

Bernstein conducts 

Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 1 With Trumpet Op. 35 with André Previn, piano
Poulenc - Concerto For 2 Pianos And Orchestra In D Minor with Arthur Gold & Robert Fizdale, piano
The New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks 1962


----------



## OCEANE

An album that I listen to occasionally and feel comfortable with Bohm's interpretation


----------



## Rogerx

Zelenka: Sacred Music

Carolyn Sampson, Rebecca Outram (soprano), Robin Blaze (countertenor), James Gilchrist (tenor) & Michael George, Peter Harvey (bass)

Choir of the King's Consort & Kings Consort, Robert King 



Zelenka: Litaniae de Venerabili Sacramento in C major, ZWV147
Zelenka: Officium Defunctorum Z47: Lectiones & Invitatorium

Zelenka: Regina coeli laetare Z134
Zelenka: Salve Regina, mater misericordiae Z135


----------



## OCEANE

Recorded 20 years ago in Switzerland by Sony Music and the sound quality is excellent.
Perahia's play is still fresh and impressive....


----------



## sAmUiLc

VC


----------



## Rogerx

Franz & Karl Doppler: Con Bravura

Walter Auer (flute), Karl-Heinz Schutz (flute), Christoph Traxler (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Britten











*Audio gear by Bogdan Creations, Micromega, Shanling, Townshend, FirstWatt, Zu... *


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 4 in A minor, D537/Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 9 in B major, D575


Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Gabrieli - Music for Brass and Organ
Berlin Brass, Sieling









Schubert - Symphonies 8 and 9
Krips/Vienna, LSO









Smetana - Piano Trio
Suk - Piano Trio, Elegy
Fišer - Piano Trio
Guarneri Trio Prague









Rott - Symphony 1, Symphony for String Orchestra
Ward/Gurzenich Orchester Köln


----------



## Floeddie

Albert Roussel - Symphony No. 1

Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France - Marek Janowski, Conductor (1995)


----------



## Georgieva

Chat Noir said:


> Or the corpse of that tired quartet.


Tired quartet?


----------



## Georgieva

Faust. 
*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto - Symphony No. 5 & The Hebrides*


----------



## Georgieva

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9* – Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Riccardo Muti


----------



## tortkis

Joye, Les plaintes de Gilles de Bins dit Binchois (c.1400-1460) - Graindelavoix, Björn Schmelzer (Glossa)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Except Danse macabre


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today we are celebrating the 18th Sunday after Trinity. Just two cantatas by Bach are known for this day, the first of which is:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Herr Christ, der einge Gottessohn" BWV 96 *

Yukari Nonoshita, Timothy Kennworthy-Brown, Makoto Sakurada, Tenor, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various orchestral works part six
scattered throughout this morning.

_(4) Romantické kusy_ [_(4) Romantic Pieces_] for violin and piano B150/op.75,
posth. arr. as _(4) Drobnosti_ [_Miniatures_] for orchestra op.75a (orig. 1887):









_V přírodě_ [_In Nature's Realm_] - concert overture in F B168/op.91 (1891): a)
_Karneval_ [_Carnival_] - concert overture in A B169/op.92 (1891): b)
_Othello_ - concert overture in F-sharp minor B174/op.93 (1892): a)
Symphony no.9 [_Z_ n_ového světa_ (_From the New World_)] in E-minor
B178/op.95 (1893): b)
_American Suite_ in A for piano B184/op.98, arr. for orchestra B190/op.98b
(orig. 1894 - arr. 1895): b)

a) with the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pešek
b) with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/Libor Pešek


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Bruch: Complete works for Violin and Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Intermezzo, Op. 72
Lucia Popp (soprano), Philipp Brammer (vocals), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Karin Hautermann (soprano), Klaus Hirte (baritone), Gabriele Fuchs (soprano), Adolf Dallapozza (tenor), Gudrun Greindl-Rosner (soprano), Martin Finke (tenor), Jörn W. Wilsing (baritone), Raimund Grumbach (baritone), Erika Rüggeberg (soprano), Kurt Moll (bass), Elisabeth Woska (vocals)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Wolfgang Sawallisch


----------



## haydnguy

Mistake...................


----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrinth"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD-9 - 
COSTANZO FESTA (c. 1490-1545)

Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Chilham

Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Valery Gergiev, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## OCEANE

Bach Partitas No. 1, 2, 4


----------



## MartinDB

Some Shostakovich quartets from the Borodin quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

4.CD

Mozart: Symphonien Nr. 39-41

Wiener Philharmoniker

Karl Böhm


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61*

_James Ehnes
Philharmonia Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis








_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Slow morning with string quartets here. Very recommended recording 💚


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
William Steinberg: Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra (1963)

I liked Steinberg's Brahms cycle and his Beethoven cycle was also on my streaming service. The Pittsburgh string section under him could generate this white-hot intensity. In some places, the winds are nearly overpowered by the strings, if anything. I also recognize the propulsiveness in this symphony's opening, something I also noticed in Steinberg's Brahms (particularly Brahms's Third). No exposition repeat. I'm glad these recordings have been reissued so that they are accessible; Steinberg is worth hearing.


----------



## haziz

*Higdon: Blue Cathedral*

_Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Robert Spano_
Recorded: 2003


----------



## Rogerx

Voice of Nature: The Anthropocene

Renée Fleming (soprano), Yannick Nézet-Séguin (piano)


Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
Fauré: En sourdine, Op. 58 No. 2 (Verlaine)
Fauré: Les berceaux, Op. 23 No. 1
Fauré: Prison, Op. 83 No. 1
Fauré: Rêve d'amour, Op. 5 No. 2
Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48
Hahn, R: L'Enamourée
Hahn, R: L'heure exquise
Hahn, R: Les étoiles (No. 9 of Douze Rondels)
Liszt: S'il est un charmant gazon, S284
Liszt: Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh (Wandrers Nachtlied II), S.306
Muhly: Endless Space
Puts: Evening
Shaw, C: Aurora Borealis


----------



## haziz

*Hanson, H: Symphony No. 3, Op. 33*
_
Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 23 May 1990
Recording Venue: Seattle Opera House, USA
Work length 35:42


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Schumann*, Robert (1810-1856)
*Piano Concerto* in A Minor, Op. 54
*Hélène Grimaud* - Piano
Staatskapelle Dresden
Esa-Pekka Salonen - Conductor





*Schumann*, Robert (1810-1856)
*Cello Concerto* in A Minor, Op. 129
*Sol Gabetta* - Cello
Kammerorchester Basel
Giovanni Antonini - Conductor





*Schumann*, Robert (1810-1856)
*Violin Concerto* In D Minor, WoO 23
*Isabelle Faust* - Violin
Freiburger Barockorchester
Pablo Heras-Casado - Conductor


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 18 in G major, D894/Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 19 in C minor, D958
Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## Philidor

After Beethoven with the Philharmonia, now Brahms. Perfect in autumn.

*Johannes Brahms

Tragic Overture op. 81
Symphony No. 1 C minor op. 68*

Philharmonia Orchestra
Arturo Toscanini
live sep/Oct 1952, Royal Festival Hall, London










Ok, the first trombone had a horrible day in the finale ...


----------



## Barbebleu

Decameron - Esther Lamandier. Delightful music of the renaissance.


----------



## Monsalvat

Philidor said:


> After Beethoven with the Philharmonia, now Brahms. Perfect in autumn.
> 
> *Johannes Brahms
> 
> Tragic Overture op. 81
> Symphony No. 1 C minor op. 68*
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra
> Arturo Toscanini
> live sep/Oct 1952, Royal Festival Hall, London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, the first trombone had a horrible day in the finale ...


The finale of the Fourth has an extra instrument added in... firecrackers! These were Toscanini's only appearances with the Philharmonia Orchestra and it's so fortunate they were recorded.


----------



## Chilham

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 1 "Classical" & No. 5
Neeme Järvi, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Philidor

The second cantata by Bach for today.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Gott soll allein mein Herze haben" BWV 169*

Bernarda Fink, alto
Wolfgang Zerer, organ
Freiburger Barockorchester
Petra Müllejans


----------



## Enthusiast

A number of substantial pieces, any of which can enthral on its own, but it is hard to stop. There is variety between (and within) the pieces. Wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc - Piano Trios & Sextet

Linos Ensemble


----------



## elgar's ghost

Antonín Dvořák - various orchestral works part
seven of seven for this afternoon.

Cello Concerto in B-minor B191/op.104 (1894-95):









_Vodník_ [_The Water Goblin_] - symphonic poem for orchestra
B195/op.107 (1896):









_Polednice_ [_The Noon Witch_] - symphonic poem for orchestra
B196/op.108 (1896):
_Zlatý kolovrat_ [_Golden Spinning Wheel_] - symphonic poem for orchestra
B197/op.109 (1896):
_Holoubek_ [_The Wild Dove_] - symphonic poem for orchestra
B198/B110 (1896):


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Donnacha Dennehy: The Last Hotel*

Robin Adams (baritone), Claudia Boyle (soprano), Katherine Manley (soprano), Sophie Motley (tape), Donnacha Dennehy (tape)
Alan Pierson

Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 1* in D minor, Op. 15
András Schiff, piano; Georg Solti: Wiener Philharmoniker (1988)

I just wish they had also recorded the second concerto together as well!


----------



## Georgieva

Maxim Rysanov 
*Schubert. Symphony No. 5, Violin Sonata No. 3 and Polonaise for violin & orchestra*


----------



## eljr

*Rossini: Messa di Gloria*

Eleonora Buratto (soprano), Teresa Iervolino (contralto), Lawrence Brownlee (tenor), Michael Spyres (tenor), Carlo Lepore (bass), Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* 5419723452
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 61 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
14th October 2022


----------



## Georgieva

*Haydn And C.P.E. Bach: Cello Concertos*

Simply _fantastic_!


----------



## Georgieva

*Shostakovich. Chamber Symphony 
Strauss. Metamorphosen *

Baltic Chamber Orchestra. 
Emmanuel Leducq-Barôme


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 4_
*Les Dissonances / David Grimal • 2013 Live* • Dissonances Records

A joyful, gratified and optimistic 4th. Thumbs up!


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák: Orchestral Works

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


Dvořák: Legends, Op. 59
Dvořák: Miniatures Op. 75a
Dvořák: Nocturne in B major for strings, Op.40 (B47)
Dvořák: Prague Waltzes, B99


----------



## Enthusiast

Birtwistle's piano music, including two substantial works - The Axe Manual (piano and percussion) and Harrison's Clocks. A very enjoyable album and (in case you were wondering) not at all abrasive!


----------



## Chat Noir

Hahn playing Schoenberg's violin concerto. She does a marvellous job (as expected!). The cover photo makes it look like she stepped out of a Jane Austen novel.


----------



## eljr

*Catherine Lamb: Aggregate Forms*

Jack Quartet


> Without doubt a test of concentration and endurance for the musicians, the works are more an exercise in yogic meditation than traditional rhythm and structure: the quartet play single tones,... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2022, 3 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 25th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* KAI0018010
*Label:* Kairos


String Quartet (Two Blooms)46:45


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Nielsen*, Carl (1865-1931)
*Violin Concerto*, Op. 33
*Liya Petrova* - Violin
Odense Symphony Orchestra
*Kristiina Poska* - Conductor





*Nielsen*, Carl (1865-1931)
*Clarinet Concerto*, Op 57
*Karin Dornbusch* - Clarinet
Gävle Symphony Orchestra
Petri Sakari - Conductor





*Nielsen*, Carl (1865-1931)
*Flute Concerto
Juliette Bausor* - Flute
Royal Northern Sinfonia
Jaime Martín - Conductor


----------



## Georgieva

*Nelson Freire: Brahms*

Unexpected great performance of Brahms’s Third Sonata


----------



## Georgieva

*Ravel. Delage. Dutilleux Orchestral Works *
London Symphony Orchestra and Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## OCEANE

Dovrak Symphony No. 9
I don't have any preference about Dvorak Symphonies and I found this album enjoyable.


----------



## Philidor

Next Franck with Guillou.

*César Franck

Fantaisie en Ut Majeur op. 16
Cantabile*

Jean Guillou
Organ by van den Heuvel, St. Eustache, Paris


----------



## Vasks

*John Ansell - Overture: Plymouth Hoe (Higgins/Somm)
Edward Elgar - Symphony #1 (Barenboim/Sony)*


----------



## Rogerx

Joachim Raff: Choral Works (A Cappella)

Basler Madrigalisten, Raphael Immoos

Raff: Ave Maria, WoO 33
Raff: Kyrie and Gloria, WoO 031
Raff: Marianischen Antiphonen (4), WoO 27
Raff: Pater Noster, WoO 32
Raff: Songs (10) for Mixed Choir, Op. 198


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

My first medicine today.....


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time


----------



## eljr

*Mozart: Violin Concertos, Vol. 2*

Francesca Dego (violin)
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Sir Roger Norrington


> Listening to Francesca Dego, Roger Norrington and the Royal Scottish National Orchestra responding with microfine nuances of phrasing, articulation and dynamic to Mozart’s Salzburg style at its... — BBC Music Magazine, October 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 2nd Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* CHAN 20263
*Label:* Chandos
*Length:* 67 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
October 2022
Concerto Choice


----------



## Philidor

Wow.

*Thierry Escaich: Esquisses I-IV*

Thierry Escaich
Organ in St.-Étienne-du-Mont, Paris


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2

Pinchas Zukerman (violin), Lynn Harrell (cello) & Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

Diner time, this will do.


----------



## Enthusiast

Savall's Beethoven was great so what about his Schubert? These are both formidable accounts. They seem to have all the virtues of the old classic recordings plus something extra. There is also energy and, of course, the sound!


----------



## Georgieva

Jubilee Quartet – Schubert


----------



## Georgieva

*Enargeia. Emily D'Angelo*

Das Freie Orchester Berlin, Jarkko Riihimaki 

What a nice surprise! 
Thanks, Eljr!!


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Motetten


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to Gesualdo's Book 5 yesterday from La Venexiana and very lovely it was. This is a recording I have had for quite a while. It is quite different but has many merits including a team of soloists which includes Emma Kirkby.


----------



## Georgieva

*Sibelius. Symphonies Nos 5, 6 & 7*
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Damn! Mustonen is awesome


----------



## sAmUiLc

For Asahina's standard, this one is not a complete success. 😕


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1 and 5
Another super cheap (10 dollars) Chandos set I picked up from Presto. I'd have preferred the symphonies were programmed in successive order like the Jarvi, and Belohlavek sets. A minor complaint at this price. The sound is a bit on the bright side so if your hearing is a little dull this might be the set for you? Thompson's interpretations are definitely on the high energy side.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part one
for the rest of today.

Symphony ['no.00'] in F-minor - Nowak edition (1863):









Symphony no.1 in C-minor - Haas edition of the 1877 'Linz'
(actually Vienna) version, with the minor adjustments from
1884 (1865-66 - rev. 1868, 1877, 1884 and 1891):









Symphony ['no.0'] in D-minor - Nowak edition (1869):


----------



## Chilham

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
Gianandrea Noseda, BBC Philharmonic, Jean-Efflam Bavouzet









Prokofiev: Peter and the Wolf
Claudio Abbado, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Sting


----------



## Philidor

Next Rigoletto.

*Giuseppe Verdi: Rigoletto*

Rigoletto - Ettore Bastianini
Duca - Alfredo Kraus
Gilda - Renata Scotto
Sparafucile - Ivo Vinco
Maddalena - Fiorenza Cossotto
Monterone - Silvio Malónica

Orchestra e Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino

Gianandrea Gavazzeni

















Bastianini, former bass singer, kept the dark colours when switching to baritone. It is unfamiliar to hear the duets with Sparafucile so close in timbre. I am not sure, whether this is his greatest role. I remember him extraordinarily good as Luna (Trovatore, Karajan, Salzburg 1962) and Posa (Don Carlo, Santini/DG), I do not remember the well-known Traviata with Callas and Giulini, neither the Ballo in mascera, also with Callas and Gavazzeni. I needed some time to appreciate his singing. In the beginning I found him boring, but later I discovered how much he did with colours of vowels. He often renounces outward presentation.

Scotto - even more glorious than with Kubelik. Just great, from the encounter with her father and then with the duke as well when dying.

Kraus - I liked him more with Solti. Sparafucile and Maddelena, ok. Gavazzeni - a little disappointing for my taste. He doesn't drive the music forward.

Over all, I am not so satisfied as with the Solti-recording or, if voice only is required, with Bonynge/Pavarotti/Sutherland/Milnes.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

This is a hugely enjoyable new release (it doesn't come out in the US until 10/28, but Presto Classical has it--I bought the 16/44 FLAC version). It includes a mix of transcriptions and original works for 6 guitars. As you can see on the cover, they play a wide assortment of guitars, including a 4-string bass (a "cello guitar"), guitars tuned a 3rd and a 5th higher than usual, a 7-string guitar, and two standard 6 string instruments, so they can cover a huge array of pitches. Brilliant playing and superb sound.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Ludwig's Symphony no 3. Such a spirited yet cosy performance without being sentimental.


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is a recordig of an alternative performance, issued later after the complete 1955 Ring cycle. The major difference is Brünnhilde (Astrid Varnay vs. Martha Mödl).


----------



## Bkeske

Alois Springer conducts 

Roussel - Piano Concerto, Op. 36b
Ravel - Piano Concerto In G Major
Hamburg Symphony with Maria Littauer, piano
Turnabout reissue early 1980’s, originally 1971


----------



## Bkeske

Ignaz Moscheles : Michael Ponti, piano

Piano Concerto In G Minor, Opus 58 with Philharmonia Hungarica, Othmar F. M. Mága conducting
Etudes, Opus 70 (Selected)
Characteristic Etudes, Opus 95 (Selected)
 Candide 1969


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Just was in an English VW mood. Came here for the Oboe Concerto still listening to the Partitas.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Becca

I don't often post here but when I do it is to draw attention to a particular work/recording, both in this case - a new recording of Weinberg's Symphony #3 with the City of Birmingham Symphony and Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla. While I had heard the symphony before, it hadn't made a big impression but this recording did. I would say that the only slightly disconcerting thing about the symphony is in the last movement where I started wondering if DG had accidentally patched part of a Shostakovich symphony into the recording!


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner *- Symphony nr. 9
Wiener Philharmoniker - Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Becca said:


> I don't often post here but when I do it is to draw attention to a particular work/recording, both in this case - a new recording of Weinberg's Symphony #3 with the City of Birmingham Symphony and Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla. While I had heard the symphony before, it hadn't made a big impression but this recording did. I would say that the only slightly disconcerting thing about the symphony is in the last movement where I started wondering if DG had accidentally patched part of a Shostakovich symphony into the recording!


Last night I heard the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla, conductor; with cellist Sheku Kanneh-Mason in my home town. Wow, it was electrifying from start to finish. The program:

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Edward Elgar: Cello Concerto in E Minor, Op. 85
Intermission
Mieczysław Weinberg: Jewish Rhapsody, Op. 36 No 2
Claude Debussy: La Mer

I've never heard the Weinberg (I have numerous recordings of his music, including the one you posted), but what an intense showpiece for the orchestra. I hope they record it --as far as I can tell it hasn't been recorded. Sheku Kanneh-Mason was amazing and lived up to his acclaim. I don't think I've ever heard a better Tallis Fantasia, and La Mer was stunning in its beauty as well as intensity--I'm used to Haitink's considerably more restrained version., but I think I prefer her vision of the work. Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla is a wonderful and dynamic conductor, and I daresay the CBSO sounds better under her direction than under Simon Rattle's.


----------



## Bkeske

Fritz Reiner conducts Brahms - Violin Concerto In D, Op. 77. 
The Chicago Symphony Orchestra with Jascha Heifetz, violin
RCA Red Seal reissue, stereo early 60’s +/-, originally 1955


----------



## Chat Noir

This is a really spectacular and moving performance of this bare bones 17thC song from Tarquinio Merula: _Hor ch'è tempo di dormire_. Hypnotic and it will make you still and attentive for 9 minutes.


----------



## starthrower

Norgard percussion concerto


----------



## Chat Noir

^ Did you see the lady smirking next to the flautist at around 10:30 when she and the trombonist did the vocalisations?


----------



## Bkeske

Hilary Hahn - Bach Concertos
Jeffrey Kahane conducting The Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra

Concerto For Violin, Strings And Continuo In E Major BWV 1042
Concerto For Violin, Strings And Continuo In A Minor BWV 1041
Concerto For 2 Violins, Strings And Continuo In D Minor BWV 1043
Concerto For Oboe, Violin, Strings And Continuo In C Minor BWV 1060
Deutsche Grammophon reissue 2018, originally 2003


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 6 in A major 
Philharmoniker Hamburg, Simone Young 

A superb rendition!


----------



## StrE3ss

From the Casadesus box set
Beethoven PC.5 with Mitropoulos


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Herbert Howells: Music for Strings

City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox


Howells: Concerto for string orchestra
Howells: Elegy For Viola, String Quartet And String Orchestra
Howells: Serenade for Strings
Howells: Suite for String Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Binet - Wissmer - Gagnebin - Schulé - Reichel: String Quartets

Quatuor de Genève

Gagnebin, Henri (1886-1977)
Reichel, Bernard (1901-92)
Schule, Bernard (1909-96)
Wissmer, Pierre (1915-92)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ideal casting for Werther and Charlotte


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Ongoing joy.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 4 G minor KV 516*

Griller String Quartet
Walter Primrose, Viola


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Titelouze- Organ Works
Bates, organ
CD 1









Dittersdorf - Sinfonia’s on Ovid’s Metamorphosis 1-3
Gmür/Failoni Orchestra









Shostakovich- Symphony 15, From Jewish Folk Poetry
Haitink/LPO, Concertgebouw; Soderstrom, Wenkel, Karcykowski









Bartok - Cantata Profana, The Wooden Prince
Boulez/Chicago; Aler, Tomlinson









Mendelssohn - Elijah
Daniel/Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment; Flemin, Terfel, Bardon, Ainsley


----------



## Rogerx

De Falla: La Vida Breve - El Sombrero de Tres Picos - El Amor Brujo - Noches En Los Jardines De Espana

Eva Novsak, Philip Aritstov

Ivan Marinov, Anton Nanut


----------



## Art Rock

*Alfred Hill: String Quartets 1-3 (Dominion Quartet, Naxos)*

After two days without music (I came down with a light flu or possibly Covid - in which case the recent new injection last Monday did its job) it is good to feel like playing a CD again. Switching to Australian-New Zealand composer Alfred Hill for my early morning string quartets routine. Today the first CD with the first three quartets, two of which were inspired by the Maori people of New Zealand. Lovely melodic music with sufficient mood changes.


----------



## Georgieva

*Bach: Magnificat*
Dunedin Consort. John Butt


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Partitas Nos. 1-6, BWV825-830

Maria Tipo (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Eroica Symphony
Orquesta Sinfónica Simón Bolívar de Venezuela / Gustavo Dudamel
live, Stirling, Scotland, 2012
on CD-R


----------



## libopera

*Shafran* play *Bach*: an interesting way of interpreting baroque cello music.


----------



## Georgieva

*BACH,J.S.* 
Bach: Mass in B Minor


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonín Dvořák: Chamber Music (Various, Brilliant Classics, 8 CD's)*

I scored this complete box of Dvořák's chamber music (excluding tee string quartets) last week for 50 cents in a thrift shop. Today playing the first CD, Piano Trio's 1 and 4 (Dumky) by the Solomon Trio (originally on Carlton Classics).


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 5_
*Czech Philharmonic Orchestra / Semyon Bychkov* • 2021 • Pentatone

Subdued 1st and 2nd movements, very good Scherzo and Adagietto and the Finale is fantastic. A mixed performance in my opinion but Bychkov's way is definitely worth having a listen.


----------



## Georgieva

*Handel.

Partenope Il Pomo d'oro *
Riccardo Minasi


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Rott: Symphony No. 1

Mahler: Blumine - Bruckner: Symphonisches Präludium

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jakub Hruša


Bruckner: Symphonisches Präludium, WAB deest
Mahler: Blumine (original 2nd movement of Symphony No. 1)
Rott: Symphony in E Major


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Art Rock said:


> *Alfred Hill: String Quartets 1-3 (Dominion Quartet, Naxos)*
> 
> After two days without music (I came down with a light flu or possibly Covid - in which case the recent new injection last Monday did its job) it is good to feel like playing a CD again. Switching to Australian-New Zealand composer Alfred Hill for my early morning string quartets routine. Today the first CD with the first three quartets, two of which were inspired by the Maori people of New Zealand. Lovely melodic music with sufficient mood changes.


Good to see some Aussies in this thread. As part of the celebration of the creation of the Commonwealth of Australia on 1 Jan 1901 Hill conducted a performance with a 10,000 person choir and 10 massed brass bands. Not sure what the program was but too bad it wasn’t recorded.


----------



## Georgieva

*Monteverdi: Madrigali: Cremona Vol. 1*
Paul Agnew

Superb!


----------



## Montarsolo

Schubert 4 and 5, Marriner. 💿


----------



## Art Rock

*Otto Albert Tichý: Messe en l'honneur de l'Enfant-Jésus de Prague, Motets, Sonate in E minor (Les Chanteurs de Prague, Stanislav Mistr, Thomáš Flégr, Petr Čech, VDE-Gallo)*

Otto Albert Tichý (1890 - 1973) was a Czech composer, teacher and organist. Over the years I've downloaded a few of his CD's, and I finally get around to playing them. There is a distinct 19th century flavour to these works. Enjoying these.


----------



## haziz

*Gade, N: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 15*

_Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Christopher Hogwood_


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*

_Jacqueline du Pré (cello)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir John Barbirolli
Work length 30:06_

Played yesterday.


----------



## Georgieva

*Berg Lyric Suite. Wellesz Sonnets Renée Fleming *
Emerson Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Montarsolo

Ravel, Daphnis et Chloe, Dutoit. A CD from the early 80's with only 1 track 🤨


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 4 - BBC Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins.*

A very decent recording of this symphony.


----------



## Georgieva

*Rachmaninov: Variations *
Philadelphia Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin & Daniil Trifonov


----------



## haziz

*Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C Major, "Singulière"*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Igor Markevitch_
Recorded: 1955-12
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin
Work length 25:20


----------



## Rogerx

Dussek: Piano Sonatas, No. 26 in A-Flat Major & No. 28 in F Minor

Anne de Dadelsen (piano)


----------



## MartinDB

Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, Giulini. 

An attempted antidote to the depressing state of current affairs in the UK (without intending to get political).


----------



## Barbebleu

haziz said:


> *Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*
> 
> _Jacqueline du Pré (cello)
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Sir John Barbirolli
> Work length 30:06_
> 
> Played yesterday.


I’m probably the outlier here but I have never been fond of Du Pre’s tone. It spoils an otherwise fine concerto.


----------



## Art Rock

*Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Aequa (ICE, Sono)*

The International Contemporary Ensemble (ICE) performs seven works for smaller ensemble (ranging from solo piano to string ensemble) by this Icelandic composer born in 1977: Scape ,Spectra, Aequilibria, Sequences, Illumine, Reflections, Fields. Like in the Aerial CD on DG, I find her soundscapes fascinating - definitely a composer to continue paying attention to.


----------



## Georgieva

*Beethoven. Piano Concerto No 3 *
Maria João Pires; Orchestra of the 18th Century
Frans Brüggen (NIFC)


----------



## NLaslow

*Joseph Haydn - Symphonies No. 92 "Oxford" / No. 104 "London"*
Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields - Neville Marriner


----------



## Bourdon

Le Chant des Cathédrales

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## Vasks

_Gauging George_

*Octet*








*Piano Quartet #2*


----------



## Art Rock

*John Field: Sixteen Piano Pieces (Míceál O'Rourke, Chandos)*

Another thrift store find of last week. Field is mainly remembered for his nocturnes, but these sixteen pieces are well worth hearing.


----------



## Enthusiast

A couple of CDs by Francesco Piemontesi. 

Three great 20th century concertante pieces. A superb disc:



















Two Schubert sonatas from this excellent 2 CD set - 19 and 20 (D. 958 and 959:


----------



## Malx

First listen to this weeks string quartet selection:
*Hillborg, Kongsgaard Variations - Calder Quartet.















*


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 3 in D Minor_
[Rec. 1968]








_Soloist:_ Helen Watts
_Conductor:_ Georg Solti
_Orchestra:_ London Symphony Orchestra, Wandsworth School Boys' Choir, Ambrosian Singers

Much like the Solti London Mahler 2 I revisited last week, I hadn't heard this one in many, many years (at least 20) and my memory told me I disliked it. In revisiting this recording, I still dislike it. Too many things I just don't care for. It was interesting to give it a fresh listen but I don't think I'll dig this one back out in my lifetime.


----------



## Bourdon

Lassus


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Le Deluge. Poulenc, Les Biches. *

This set has spurred me to get reacquainted with Saint-Saens: Is he just a technician or is there inspiration there? 
As to Poulenc, I don't worry about things like that; it's just fun.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Alban Berg Quartet - The Complete Recordings*

Stravinsky - Three Pieces for String Quartet

Stravinsky - Concertino for String Quartet

Stravinsky - Double Canon (Raoul Dufy in memoriam)


----------



## Rogerx

Barber: Adagio; Symphony No.1 - The School for Scandal -essays

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman


----------



## Georgieva

Back to some really good records
*Mahler. Symphony №10*


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 7* in A major, Op. 92
Wilhelm Furtwängler: Wiener Philharmoniker (1950)









Franz Schubert: *Symphony No. 8* in B minor, D 759, “Unfinished”
Bruno Walter: New York Philharmonic (1958)

Beautiful recording. Lucky to have Walter's art preserved in stereo sound this good. He is gentle in this work and takes measured tempi. I think Walter and this work are suited well for each other.


----------



## SanAntone

*Schubert | The String Quartets / Melos Quartett*










Nos. 13, 14, & 15


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, clarinet concerto, Neidich.


----------



## haziz

*Arensky: Symphony No. 1 in B minor Op. 4 
Arensky: Variations on a Theme of Tchaikovsky, Op. 35a *

_Russian State Symphony Orchestra 
Valeri Kuzmich Polyansky_


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing on my Charpentier kick. I've long been a fan of Jonathon Cohen's Arcangelo and this is (another) fine example of their art. Irresistable.










Edit: I see I initially posted the wrong contents list. This one is correct:


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini - Respighi: La Boutique Fantasque

National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

Britten: Matinées musicales (after Rossini), Op. 24
Britten: Soirées musicales (after Rossini), Op. 9
Respighi: La Boutique Fantasque, PP120
Rossini: La Boutique fantasque


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

*The New Four Seasons - Vivaldi Recomposed*

Chineke! Orchestra, Elena Urioste (violin), Max Richter


> It’s a stretch to brand this recording as anything wildly ‘new’ simply because it ’s played on period instruments, but it ’s still a good performance from Elena Urioste and Chineke!. — BBC Music Magazine, September 2022, 3 out of 5 stars



*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4862769
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 39 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Just the Unfinished this time. It is a work I often find boring but this one joins a select few (including the classic Krips Vienna recording) that really do it for me. A wonderful sound, perfect pacing, devastating climaxes - it isn't so far from Krips for these qualities - and yet it is fresh as well. It seems Jordi Savall excels wherever he tries.


----------



## eljr

Becca said:


> I don't often post here but when I do it is to draw attention to a particular work/recording, both in this case - a new recording of Weinberg's Symphony #3 with the City of Birmingham Symphony and Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla. While I had heard the symphony before, it hadn't made a big impression but this recording did. I would say that the only slightly disconcerting thing about the symphony is in the last movement where I started wondering if DG had accidentally patched part of a Shostakovich symphony into the recording!


Thanks for the post. I was a bit disappointed to see this has only been released in 44.1 (CD quality) not Ultra HD. 
Still, I placed it in my queue.


----------



## eljr

Georgieva said:


> *Bach: Magnificat*
> Dunedin Consort. John Butt
> 
> View attachment 176674



Bravo! It is that time again!!


----------



## haziz

It has been several years since I last listened to Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique. I have actually attended a couple of live performances and listened to a number of recordings but it has never really clicked for me.


----------



## SanAntone

Becca said:


> I don't often post here but when I do it is to draw attention to a particular work/recording, both in this case - a new recording of Weinberg's Symphony #3 with the City of Birmingham Symphony and Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla. While I had heard the symphony before, it hadn't made a big impression but this recording did. I would say that the only slightly disconcerting thing about the symphony is in the last movement where I started wondering if DG had accidentally patched part of a Shostakovich symphony into the recording!


Yeah I also posted about this recording -



SanAntone said:


> *MIECZYSLAW WEINBERG | Symphony No. 7, Op. 81*
> Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen / Mirga Gražinyte-Tyla / Kirill Gernstein


I look forward to her releasing more of these Weinberg works, hopefully a complete cycle.


----------



## eljr

*Gombert: Motets Vol. 3*

Beauty Farm

*Release Date:* 1st Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* FB2231711
*Label:* Fra Bernardo
*Length:* 2 hours 3 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

From Afar

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)


Adès, Thomas (b.1971)
Bach, Johann Sebastian (1685–1750)
Bartók, Béla (1881-1945)
Birgisson, Snorri Sigfús (b.1954)
Brahms, Johannes (1833–97)
Kurtág, György (b.1926)
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756–91)
Schumann, Robert (1810-56)


----------



## Merl

This is a superb recording of K575. Needless to say it wil feature prominently in my next blog.


----------



## Enthusiast

Othmar Schoeck's Elegie, perhaps his best known work. He is mostly known for his songs and this song cycle for baritone and orchestra is perhaps a little old fashioned for the 1920s (twenty years earlier would seem more right) but is very haunting and easily retains our interest over the hour it lasts. This disc was awarded a rosette by the Penguin guide.


----------



## Philidor

Merl said:


> This is a superb recording of K575. Needless to say it wil feature prominently in my next blog.


... and not only of K575. The whole cycle will be the cycle of the decade, I think ... the Klenkes have found the successor.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 20 D major KV 499 "Hoffmeister"*

Quatuor Mosaïques


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner #8
Eugen Jochum conducts Concertgebouw Orchestra
live.. Holland Music Festival 1973
on CD-R

👌


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Bourdon

Chansons der Troubadours

My very first LP with music from the Middle Ages.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part two
for late afternoon and early evening.

Symphony no.2 in C-minor - Haas edition of the 1871-72/1877
'mixed' version (1871-72 - rev. 1873, 1876, 1877 and 1891):









Symphony no.3 in D-minor - Nowak edition of the 1877-78 version
(1873 - rev. 1874, 1876, 1877-78 and 1888-89):


----------



## eljr

Hogwash said:


> View attachment 176696


This album cover reminds me of being a little kid. From in mink stole to the clothes and food.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony in E-Flat Major* (Symphony No. 7 - completed by Bogatyrev)

_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy








_


----------



## Enthusiast

More Charpentier to end my listening day.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: Symphony No. 2 "Marina" ( Karelian State Philharmonic Orchestra, Choir of the SPC, Edward Chivzhel, Northern Flowers)*

Tishchenko's second symphony s a choral piece, based on the poetry of Marina Tsvetaeva. I found it not very attractive the first times I listened to it, and the experience now is the same. Simply not my cup of tea.


----------



## eljr

*
Glass, P: A Descent into the Maelström*

The Philip Glass Ensemble, Michael Riesman

*Catalogue No:* OMM0005
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## Chilham

Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé
Claudio Abbado, Chicago Symphony Orchestra









Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1
Mikko Franck, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Hilary Hahn









Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2
Mstislav Rostropovich, London Symphony Orchestra, Maxim Vengerov









Prokofiev: War and Peace Symphonic Suite
Neeme Järvi, Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## Philidor

Guillou. Idiosyncratic and great.

*César Franck

Prélude, fugue et variation op. 18
Choral No. 3 La mineur
Final op. 21*

Jean Guillou
Organ by van den Heuvel in St. Eustache, Paris


----------



## eljr

*In Darkness Let Me Dwell*

John Potter (tenor)
Barry Guy (double bass), Maya Homburger (violin), Stephen Stubbs (lute), John Surman (soprano saxophone, bass clarinet)

*Catalogue No:* 4652342
*Label:* ECM
*Series: *New Series
*Length:* 72 minutes


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Othmar Schoeck* (1886-1957): *Dithyrambe, for choir and orchestra, op.22* (~1921), as recorded in 2006 by the MDR-Rundfunkchor & MDR Sinfonieorchester, conducted by Mario Venzago.

This CD was a real find yesterday. I already liked much of Schoeck's output, but I find this to be really inspiring.


----------



## realdealblues

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622_
[Rec. 1972]
_Bassoon Concerto in B-flat, K. 191_
[Rec. 1973]








_Clarinet:_ Alfred Prinz
_Bassoon:_ Dietmar Zeman
_Conductor:_ Karl Bohm
_Orchestra:_ Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Itullian

Dynamite !!


----------



## pmsummer

ART OF THE FUGUE
*J.S. Bach*
Les Violons du Roy
Réjean Porter - organ
Benard Labadie - director
_
Dorian_


----------



## Merl

A nice recording of K575, capably played by the Chilis but not in the league of the Armida (or a few others). Still recommendable, though.


----------



## Monsalvat

A pair of _Ninth_s from Bruno Walter late in his career.









Franz Schubert: *Symphony No. 9* in C major, D 944, “Great”
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1959)

I think I preferred Walter's Schubert _Eighth_ to the _Ninth_ but still enjoyed this recording.









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1961)

This recording is one I return to. Solemn but not overly sentimental. Really very well done.


----------



## Philidor

The Quartet of the Current Week.

*Anders Hillborg: Kongsgaard Variations*

Calder Quartet


----------



## eljr

*
Polish Music: Mlynarski, Weinberg, Penderecki*

Warsaw Philharmonic

*Release Date:* 30th Mar 2018
*Catalogue No:* 9029569978
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 62 minutes


----------



## neoshredder

On my Mahler journey starting today. Listening to Symphony 1.


----------



## jim prideaux

Schubert-9th.

Wand and the BPO.

First listen to this acclaimed recording and immediately understand the 'fuss'......


----------



## Chat Noir

More known for his opera L'arlesiana, this is Francesco Cilea's 1888 sonata for cello and piano. Late romantic style. The middle movement 'romanza' is really good. I listened to this on a Brilliant Classics CD of Cilea's chamber works, but the performance below is somewhat more to my taste.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Chaya Czernowin* - Maim (water)


Maim zarim maim Gnuvim (strange water stolen water)
The memory of water
Mi mecha'a (water of dissent)

Konzerthausorchester Berlin - Johannes Kalitzke


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## alinkner1

*Giuseppe Maria Cambini* (1746-1825): _String Quartets 1-3_
Quartetto Le Ricordanze


----------



## Bkeske

Antal Dorati conducts Respighi - The Pines Of Rome & The Fountains Of Rome. Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra. Mercury 1963


----------



## Bkeske

Robert Hull conducts ‘Mediterranean Reflections’

Mario Castelnuovo Tedesco - Concertino For Harp And Chamber Orchestra
Jean-Philippe Rameau - 1st And 2nd Rigaudon (And Reprise)
Claude Debussy - Danse Sacrée Et Danse Profane
Arizona Chamber Orchestra. Klavier Records 1973


----------



## Bachtoven 1

My first hi-res download (24/96) from several years ago. Wonderful music, playing, and sound. The latter still qualifies as demonstration-worthy: It’s very realistic and shows off the imaging and sound stage capabilities of one’s system.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Kalliwoda: Orchestral Works


----------



## Bkeske

Raymond Leppard conducts Dvořák – "Legends" Op. 59. The London Philharmonic Orchestra. Phillips 1971, Netherlands release


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Shostakovich*, Dmitri (1906-1975)
*Concerto for Piano, Trumpet and Strings* in C Minor, Op. 35
*Maria Radutu* - Piano
*Selena Ott* - Trumpet
Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra
Dirk Kaftan - Conductor


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Jennifer Higdon

Higdon*, Jennifer (1962-)
*Violin Concerto* - Dedicated to Hilary Hahn
*Hilary Hahn* - Violin
Vasily Petrenko - Conductor
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra





*Higdon*, Jennifer (1962-)
*An Exaltation of Larks *for string quartet
*The Lark Quartet*





*Higdon*, Jennifer (1962-)
*City Scape*
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Robert Spano - Conductor


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
*Tragic Overture*, Op. 81
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1960)

One last Bruno Walter stereo recording for today. Once again Walter's measured, sober approach meshes well with the music.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Gustav Mahler*

Symphony No. 7

*Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein*

From last night. Continuing the Bernstein Mahler video cycle.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Barricades | Warner Classics







www.warnerclassics.com


----------



## Bkeske

Karel Ančerl conducts 

Smetana - From Bohemia's Woods And Fields & Vltava
Dvořák - In Nature's Realm & My Home
Supraphon 1975, Czechoslovakian release


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Richard Wagner*

Rienzi: Overture
Tannhauser: Overture
Der Meistersinger von Nurnberg: Prelude to Act I
Parsifal: Prelude to Act I

*Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm*


----------



## Rogerx

Galuppi: Keyboard Sonatas Volume 2

Matteo Napoli (piano)

Galuppi: Sonata in B flat major, Illy 14
Galuppi: Sonata in C major, Illy 27
Galuppi: Sonata in C minor, Illy 34
Galuppi: Sonata in D major, Illy 1
Galuppi: Sonata in D minor, Illy 2
Galuppi: Sonata in D minor, Illy 56
Galuppi: Sonata in E flat major, Illy 24


----------



## Shoskofiev

*Mozart: Sinfonia concertante for violin, viola and orchestra*

Simply sublime music!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
Yuja Wang
live @ Verbier Festival 2008
on CD-R

It was taped during her debut recital at the Verbier Festival, Switzerland at age 21, broadcasted through medici.tv. Never heard of her before but she played like a demon possessed. I remember Boris Berezovsky also played the sonata during the same festival - it is weird but it is a common practice to have same piece played by different musicians the same year at Verbier. To my astonishment, I found myself preferring this completely unknown youngster - not even close. The rest is history, as they say.

I always find Yuja is much more daring and exciting live than in studio. They released her studio recording of the sonata subsequently, but I definitely prefer this live account..


----------



## 13hm13

Liszt*, Solti*, López-Cobos* – A Faust Symphony; Dante Symphony; Les Préludes; Prometheus


----------



## ribonucleic

Shoskofiev said:


> *Mozart: Sinfonia concertante for violin, viola and orchestra*
> 
> Simply sublime music!


Her gowns are usually lovely, but she looks like a mermaid here.


----------



## Floeddie

*Debussy: Complete Orchestral Works CD 6*


*Playlist:







*


----------



## ribonucleic

Beethoven - Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 132 (Otto Klemperer)










The saying goes "Beethoven storms the gates of Heaven, Mozart descends from Heaven."

This is what storming the gates of Heaven sounds like.


----------



## Rogerx

Moreau - A Family Affair

Edgar – Raphaëlle – David – Jérémie

Edgar Moreau (cello), Raphaëlle Moreau, David Moreau (violins), Jérémie Moreau (piano)



Dvořák, Antonín (1841-1904)
Korngold, Erich Wolfgang (1897-1957)


----------



## Art Rock

*Alfred Hill: String Quartets No. 4, 6, and 8 (Dominion Quartet, Naxos)*

Continuing with Australian-New Zealand composer Alfred Hill for my early morning string quartets routine. Today the second CD with the fourth, sixth, and eighth quartets. Granted, they may not be as challenging as the most famous cycles of the 20th century, but it is a pleasure to hear them.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: La Damoiselle élue, Le Martyre de St. Sébastien & Nocturnes

Dawn Upshaw (soprano), Paula Rasmussen (mezzo-soprano)

Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 8 - Fitzwilliam String Quartet.*
A fine start to the day.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - It is just wonderful music ...

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 5 D major KV 593*

Griller String Quartet
Walter Primrose, Viola


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Froberger - Organ Works
Kelemen, organ









Shostakovich - Symphonies 5 and 9
Temirkanov, St Petersburg









Tcherepnin - Piano Concertos 2 and 4, Symphonic Prayer, Magna mater
Shui/Singapore SO; Ogawa, piano









Kurtag - Grabstein für Stephan, Stele
Stockhausen - Gruppen
Abbado/Berlin


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonín Dvořák: Chamber Music (Various, Brilliant Classics, 8 CD's)*

Continuing with this box of a selection of Dvořák's chamber music. Today playing the second CD, Piano Trio's 3 and 2 by the Solomon Trio (originally on Carlton Classics).


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Variations for Piano

John Ogdon, piano, Emil Gilels

Beethoven: Variations (10) in B-flat major on the duet 'La stessa, la stessissima' from the opera Falstaff by Antonio Salieri, WoO 73
Beethoven: Variations (12) on a Russian Dance, WoO 71
Beethoven: Variations (12) on the 'Menuet à la Vigano' by Haibel, WoO 68
Beethoven: Variations (13) on the Arietta 'Es war ein alter Mann', WoO 66
Beethoven: Variations (24) on Righini's Arietta 'Venni amore,' WoO 65
Beethoven: Variations (32) on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80
Beethoven: Variations (5) on 'Rule Britannia', WoO 79
Beethoven: Variations (6) in G major on the duet 'Nel cor più non mi sento' from the opera La Molinara by Giovanni Paisiello, WoO 70
Beethoven: Variations (6) on an original theme 'Die Ruinen von Athen', Op. 76
Beethoven: Variations (6) on an original theme in G major for Piano, WoO 77
Beethoven: Variations (7) on 'God save the King', WoO 78
Beethoven: Variations (7) on the Quartet 'Kind, willst du ruhig schlafen', WoO 75
Beethoven: Variations (8) on the Romance 'Une fièvre brûlante', WoO 72


----------



## Georgieva

*Bach: Works for Trumpet*
Alison Balsom

*"Bist du bei mir, geh ich mit freuden"*


----------



## Chilham

Martinů: Symphony No. 6 "Fantasies Symphonique", No. 3 & No. 4 
Jiří Bělohlávek, BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Georgieva

*Scriabin. 150th Anniversary – Piano Works.*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Viardots

*Mozart: Complete Piano Sonatas*
Performed by *Robert Levin* on *Mozart's own fortepiano* (constructed by Anton Walter in 1782)


----------



## Art Rock

*Camillo Togni: Three Studies on Morts Sans Sépulture, Sonatas etc (Ex Novo Ensemble, Lorna Windsor, Naxos)
*
Camillo Togni (1922 - 1993) was an Italian composer, teacher, and pianist, who was influenced by Schoenberg. This Naxos CD gives a good overview of his chamber music, including among others the song cycle Three Studies on Morts Sans Sépulture that I find difficult to connect with, a more interesting Flute Sonata and a likewise Violin Sonata, and a String Trio worth hearing.


----------



## Rogerx

Arriaga: Symphony & Herminie

and Other Works

Berit Norbakken Solset (soprano)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena

Arriaga: Air de Médée
Arriaga: Herminie
Arriaga: Overture in D major, Op. 20
Arriaga: Overture to 'Los esclavos felices'
Arriaga: Symphonie à grand orchestre
Arriaga: Symphony in D


----------



## Georgieva

*Sibelius.
Symphonies № 5,6 and 7 *
RPO and Owain Arwel Hughes


----------



## Art Rock

*Olga Neuwirth: Clinamen / Nodus, Construction In Space ( London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez, Klangforum Wien, Emilio Pomárico, Kairos)*

Pulled this one out of the CD cabinet because of this recommended thread by @justekaia about 10 Contemporary Women Composers:









10 Contemporary Women Composers


In an effort to give an overview of the strength of women composers today 10 composers have been selected which represent different age categories. 10 Works per composer will be posted a day by the initiator of the thread and they are meant to reflect some of the best of the composers' output...




www.talkclassical.com





The first three choices in that thread (Gubaidulina, Saariaho, Chin) I would wholeheartedly agree with, for me they are among the best contemporary composers regardless of gender. Now, the fourth choice was Olga Neuwirth, an Austrian composer that I have one CD of (yes, this one) because it did not interest me enough to explore her work more. Now, the last time I played this CD was a few years ago, so I decided to give it a spin to see how I feel now. No, not really. It's OK but not more than that for me. Still, the linked thread has a number of YT links to explore to see whether other works agree better with me.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 9*

_Budapest Festival Orchestra
Iván Fischer_
Work length 1:15:51

I rarely listen to Mahler's 9th symphony. Giving it another spin.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: String Quartets Vol. 4

Armida Quartett


Mozart: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, K157
Mozart: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, K159
Mozart: String Quartet No. 7 in E flat major, K160
Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 in C major, K465 'Dissonance'


----------



## NLaslow

*Traveler - A Journey Symphony * 
Austin Wintory & London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Kiki

*Niccolò Paganini*
_24 Caprices_
*Shlomo Mintz* • 1981 • DG

Uplifting virtuosity!


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Ashkenazy: Complete Concerto Recordings*

Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54

Schumann - Introduction and Allegro Op. 134

Schumann - Introduction & Allegro appassionato in G major, Op. 92


----------



## Rogerx

Marsalis: Violin Concerto & Fiddle Dance Suite

Nicola Benedetti (violin)

Philadelphia Orchestra, Cristian Măcelaru


----------



## Georgieva

Brand new *Tristan and Isolde.*
Interesting.


----------



## Bourdon

Codex Las Huelgas

Colorful sounds from days gone by.


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: String Quartet No. 12 in F major, Op. 96 'American'*

_Stamitz Quartet_
Work length 25:48


----------



## Enthusiast

As I said yesterday, I have long been a fan of Arcangelo and Jonathan Cohen. This is another of their disc .... and what a disc! Kate Lindsey is a superb mezzo, of course, but there is more to this than that. BBC Music Magazine gave the disc 5 starts and said



> Ardent, brilliant, stately: mezzo-soprano Kate Lindsey probes the inner states of the mythical Cretan princess Ariadne…Cohen adds hugely to these performances, in the Haydn especially. Cohen takes risks with his tempos and dynamics, and by allowing the instrumentalists to sometimes push Lindsey aside; these pay off in many striking moments, for instance when Haydn’s heroine overtakes the band to sprint to her final cadence. Forget victimhood – here, Ariadne wins.
Click to expand...


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*
_
San Francisco Symphony
Herbert Blomstedt_
Recorded: 1994-05-23
Recording Venue: Davies Symphony Hall, San Francisco
Work length 39:31


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76 Nos, 2, 3 & 4

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## HenryPenfold

Abdel ove Allhan said:


> Do you know the L. Bernstein recording of the 4th? Incendiary!


Excuse the delay in replying - no, I don't know Lennie's recording. 

Completely unaware of it! 

I think that will be rectified in the coming weeks, if not days!

Thank you!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*John McCabe, Symphony No. 2*

This was commissioned by the City of Birmingham back in 1971. McCabe actually got the inspiration for the form of this symphony by watching the move The Wild Bunch. 
\


----------



## HenryPenfold

Finally back in London and reunited with my record collection!

Picked this wonderful recording off the shelf.

*William Walton *

1) *Variations On A Theme By Hindemith* -_ circa 24 minutes_

Short intermission for a glass of Sauvignon Blanc

2) *Symphony no.. 1 in B flat minor *-_ circa 43 minutes_


*Dr Vernon 'Tod' Handley* conducting the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Brendan O'Brien (Leader)

Recorded: Wessex Hall, Pool Arts Centre, Dorset, England, 11th & 12th May 1988.

Can't express how much I miss Vernon Handley. Seems he never forgot Adrian Boult's sage advice to him 'always remember you're playing to the blind man in the audience'.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler 9, Boulez. A thrift store 💿


----------



## Vasks

*Caldara - Overture to "Clori, mia bella Clori" (Baumer/Arcana)
D. Scarlatti - Two Sonatas, K. 380 & 381 (Pinnock/Archiv)
Stradella - Sonata a otto Viole con una Tromba (Steele-Perkins/Hyperion)
Handel - Suite #3 for Clavecin (Ross/Erato)
J. S. Bach - Sonata in G minor for Viola da gamba & Harpsichord, BWV 1029 (Crum/Signum)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn, Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (London Philharmonic, Klaus Tennstedt, Lucia Popp, Bernd Weikl, EMI)*

A thrift store find of about 2 weeks ago. Although not as brilliant as the three best Mahler song cycles (Lieder eines Fahrenden Gesellen, Kinderotenlieder, Rueckert Lieder - like Mahler himself, I regard Das Lied von der Erde as a symphony), Des Knaben Wunderhorn is still among the best cycles of all time, and this is one of the best renditions I've heard it. In addition, although for some reason not advertised at the cover, we get as bonus the complete Lieder eines Fahrenden Gesellen, sung by Weikl. Well, that was 50 cents well spent.


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with Arcangelo. Five stars from the BBC Music Magazine and The Observer and this from The Gramophone (October, 2017):


> For many, getting to know these pieces will be persuasion enough, but the performances complete the seduction with their expert playing and singing, vigorous but tastefully realised sense of style and – despite being mostly one-to-a-part – firmly shaped contours and effective illustrative touches...With a recording that is wonderfully clear and alive, everything seems to be going right for Jonathan Cohen at present.
Click to expand...

I couldn't say it better.

*







*


----------



## eljr

*Gorecki: Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'*

Beth Gibbons
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Krzysztof Penderecki

*Release Date:* 30th Mar 2019
*Catalogue No:* WIGCD395
*Label:* Domino Recording Company


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Danzi: Concertos, Op. 31 & Op. 41

James Galway (flute), Sabine Meyer (clarinet)

Württembergisches Kammerorchester Heilbronn
Jörg Faerber


----------



## jambo

While these performances are fantastic, the album art is pretty awful. No idea what the idea was for Nos. 97 & 98

*Haydn: *Symphony No. 95 in C minor, Hob. I/95
*Haydn: *Symphony No. 96 in D major, Hob. I/96, "Miracle"
*Haydn: *Symphony No. 97 in C major, Hob. I/97
*Haydn: *Symphony No. 98 in B flat major, Hob. I/98

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1969


----------



## Merl

More Mozart and what a shame that Naxos decided to record the Eder Quartet at the bottom of a mineshaft as the Eder play really well here. Such a shame.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius, Op. 38

Catherine Wyn-Rogers (Angel), Andrew Staples (Gerontius), Thomas Hampson (Priest/Angel of the Agony)

Staatskapelle Berlin, Staatsopernchor, RIAS Kammerchor, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Honegger, Pacific 231. *

Fremaux with the Birmingham Symphony. I finally made it through the whole set. Overall, I'm happy with the purchase.


----------



## eljr

*Amanda Lee Falkenberg: The Moons Symphony*

London Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop, London Voices, Ben Parry

*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* SIGCD730
*Label:* Signum
*Length:* 48 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Hungarian Dances, WoO 1 Nos. 1-21*

_Budapest Festival Orchestra 
Iván Fischer_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphonic Suite Op. 8*

Herman Koppel on piano. I was on a Nielsen kick 15 years ago, and I stumbled on this set. It's been collecting dust bunnies ever since. I don't know if it's the music or the way Koppel plays, but I had a hard time connecting with it. Maybe I'll have better luck this time around.


----------



## haziz

jambo said:


> While these performances are fantastic, the album art is pretty awful. No idea what the idea was for Nos. 97 & 98
> 
> *Haydn: *Symphony No. 95 in C minor, Hob. I/95
> *Haydn: *Symphony No. 96 in D major, Hob. I/96, "Miracle"
> *Haydn: *Symphony No. 97 in C major, Hob. I/97
> *Haydn: *Symphony No. 98 in B flat major, Hob. I/98
> 
> George Szell
> Cleveland Orchestra
> 1969



I actually like the album art, particularly for that album (Haydn Nos. 97 - 98)!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Manxfeeder said:


> *Honegger, Pacific 231. *
> 
> Fremaux with the Birmingham Symphony. I finally made it through the whole set. Overall, I'm happy with the purchase.
> View attachment 176731


_Overall_ happy??????

You should be ecstatic! 

For example, IMHO, the Walton disc is totally out of this world - so underrated!


----------



## eljr

*Weinberg: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 7*

Kirill Gerstein (harpsichord), Marie-Christine Zupancic (flute), City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla


> This successor to the much-garlanded recording of Symphonies Nos. 2 and 21 from the same forces proves absolutely worth the wait: the weird and wonderful Seventh Symphony surprises at every turn,... — Katherine Cooper, Presto Music, September 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 16th Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4862402
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 80 minutes










Presto Editor's Choice
September 2022


----------



## sAmUiLc

Kopatchinskaja - Rapsodia


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the CD release of "Rapsodia" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Bourdon

Dufay


----------



## Art Rock

*Jukka Tiensuu: Minds and Moods (Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, Susanna Mälkki, Juhani Lagerspetz ,Alba)*

Another album of music by Finnish contemporary classical composer Jukka Tiensuu (1948). It opens with the energetic Alma III 'Soma'. Then we have the main course of the disc, the impressive four movement work Mind (34 minutes) with a substantial role for pianist Lagerspetz. Two shorter orchestral works (the quirky Mood and the postmodernish Alma II Lumo) round off the CD. Intriguing music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some of this music is enjoyable. The horn playing is amazing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part three
for either side of tea-time.

Symphony no.4 in E-flat - Haas edition of the 1878-80
version (1873-74 - rev. 1878-80 and 1886-88):









Symphony no.5 in B-flat - Haas edition of the 1877-78
version (1875-76 - rev. 1877-78):


----------



## realdealblues

*Paul Hindemith*
_Complete Sonatas For Brass & Piano:_
Sonata For French Horn & Piano
Sonata For Bass Tuba & Piano
Sonata For Trumpet & Piano
Sonata For Alto Horn & Piano
Sonata For Trombone & Piano
[Rec. 1975-1976]








_Piano:_ Glenn Gould
_*Philadelphia Brass Ensemble:*
French Horn & Alto Horn:_ Mason Jones
_Bass Tuba:_ Abe Torchinsky
_Trumpet:_ Gilbert Johnson
_Trombone:_ Henry Charles Smith


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Eugen Jochum: London Philharmonic Orchestra (1976)

Jochum was one of the great Brahms conductors. This symphony is tricky to pull off, from the start: it is marked _Allegro con brio_ in 6/4 time. It isn't possible to beat the two opening chords at one beat to the measure, and it's hard to keep the opening propulsive when beating two beats to the measure (_con brio_) since the rhythm doesn't follow that contour and since that still necessitates a slow beat in a fast movement. Jochum manages this quite well, and navigates the ups and downs of the movement without keeping his eye off of the forward direction. This music must flow forward always. This stereo recording captures him very well (compare this with his 1956 mono recording with the Berlin Philharmonic). Even taking the first movement's exposition repeat, he completes the symphony in just over 36 minutes, which is fairly fast. He is blessed with strong winds and strong strings here. I am grateful for this Brahms cycle.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## pianozach

Knorf said:


> *Claude Debussy:* _La Mer_
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Daniel Bareboim
> 
> I bought this CD for the premiere recordng of the Boulez _Notation VII, _but this is also a very fine recording of the Debussy (as well as Stravinsky).


The Rite of Spring and La Mer are two works I wouldn't expect on an album. Maybe as the setlist for a concert, but that is an odd juxtaposition.


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 64 in A major "Tempora Mutantur" , No. 65 in A major, and No. 66 in B-flat major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer

Continuing my exploration of this wholly remarkable body of work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> _Overall_ happy??????
> 
> You should be ecstatic!
> 
> For example, IMHO, the Walton disc is totally out of this world - so underrated!


You're right about Walton. I qualified my statement because I did have a problem with the Berlioz Grand Messe Des Mortes because I feel that it could have been more intense in the Dies Irae. But that's my only problem. 

And I've come out of the Fremaux box with a new appreciation for Ibert. I've been ignoring that composer, but it turns out that he's a lot of fun.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rautavaara, Symphonies Nos. 4 and 5

The 4th symphony is a tough nut to crack, but the 5th sounds like the Rautavaara I'm familiar with.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Hungarian Dances (arranged for violin and piano by Joachim)*

_Sabrina-Vivian Höpcker
Fabio Bidini_


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Partitas 1-5 & 6


----------



## Knorf

*Thomas Tallis: *Motets _Loquebantur variis linguis, Salvator mundi, O sacrum convivium, Audivi vocem, Sancte deus, Videte miraculum, Te lucis ante terminum, In manus tuas Domine, & _Mass for Four Voices
Oxford Camerata, Jeremy Summerly


----------



## Kiki

*Alfred Schnittke*
_Viola Concerto_
*Yuri Bashmet / London Symphony Orchestra / Mstislav Rostropovich* • 1990 • RCA

Top notch Schnittke!


----------



## alinkner1

*Pasquale Ricci* (1732-1817): _Six Symphonies_
Atalanta Fugiens - - Vanni Moretto


----------



## Enthusiast

My last disc of today, a day of mostly more obscure but mostly really good Arcangelo discs. This one is probably more well known and is wonderful.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Very accessible contemporary music here. I like it ☺


----------



## Bkeske

Doing a bit of early streaming after ‘forgetting’ work for the day. Exploring some new compositions I am not familiar.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part four
form the rest of today.

Symphony no.6 in A - Nowak edition (1879-81):










Symphony no.7 in E - Haas edition of the 1885
version (1881-83 - rev. 1885):


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven, violin concerto, Chung / Kondrashin. A 1983 CD. Probably the first digital recording of this work. The reviews vary quite a bit. I personally think this is a beautiful, intimate, serene performance.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Merl

Whilst the Pascal Mozart recordings I've heard up to now have had intonation issues, this is much better. Apologies if you read this post straight away as I was listening to a poor YouTube rip that was obviously uploaded badly. Listening to the official release via streaming, the intonation sounds much better now. Not a bad recording of K464. At last!


----------



## deangelisj35

Viardots said:


> *Mozart: Complete Piano Sonatas*
> Performed by *Robert Levin* on *Mozart's own fortepiano* (constructed by Anton Walter in 1782)


Shouldn't the performer sit on a period stool?


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Luigi Boccherini* (1743-1805): *Symphony G.505, op.12 no.3 in C* (1771), as recorded in 1998 by the Deutsche Kammerakademie Neuss, conducted by Johannes Goritzki.

Intimate renditions of lovely symphonies by a gentle Mediterranean composer. A fitting disc to close the day.


----------



## Bkeske




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...needed some modern music with some "bite"


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## alinkner1

*Giuseppe Maria Cambini*: _String Quartets 4, 5 and 6_
Quartetto Le Ricordanze


----------



## Scherzi Cat

I have always thought that siblings make the best musical partners. After growing up learning and playing their instruments together, the musical chemistry is literally woven into their DNA. Here are a few of my favorite sibling duos playing some of my favorite dual piano concertos. This has been a nice afternoon of listening.

*Martinů*, Bohuslav (1890-1959)
*Concerto for Two Pianos* and Orchestra
*Lidija & Sanja Bizjak* - Pianos
Stuttgarter Philharmoniker
Radoslaw Szulc - Conductor





*Mendelssohn*, Felix (1809-1847)
*Concerto for Two Pianos* and Orchestra in E major
*Katia & Marielle Labèque* - Pianos
Philharmonia Orchestra
Semyon Bychkov - Conductor





*Poulenc*, Francis (1899-1963)
*Concerto for Two Pianos* and Orchestra
*Mona & Rica Bard* - Pianos
Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
*Ariane Matiakh* - Conductor


----------



## sAmUiLc

Dvořák, Elgar, Heinrich Schiff, Concertgebouworkest, Staatskapelle Dresden, Sir Colin Davis, Sir Neville Marriner - Dvořák / Elgar Cello Concertos


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1991 CD release of "Dvořák / Elgar Cello Concertos" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





- Even though the cover pictures are different the contents are the same.


----------



## starthrower

[/QUOTE]









I'd never listened to Boulez's NYP Stravinsky but I found this one in a bookstore today. What a beautiful recording! Wonderful clarity and dynamics.


----------



## sAmUiLc

live recording

It seems toward the end of Asahina's life they recorded almost every concert of his and released it commercially. That is why there are so many different recordings of the same piece by him - mostly Beethoven, Brahms, Bruckner symphonies.
Still his interpretation in each case is different enough it kind of warrants that practice. On top of that, most of them are worthy.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Franz Schubert* - Symphonies nr 3 (D 200) & 7 (D 729)
Münchner Symphoniker - Kevin John Edusei


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Leonard Bernstein: New York Philharmonic (9 Oct. 1962)









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Leonard Bernstein: New York Philharmonic (14–15 Dec. 1965)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Leonard Bernstein: New York Philharmonic (2 May 1960)

I haven't listened to Bernstein's more well-known (infamous?) Brahms cycle with the Vienna Philharmonic later in his life in a long time, probably over a year. I know that the second cycle has gotten some criticism for lacking restraint, a trait I fail to identify in this fine Brahms Fourth; maybe the nay-sayers should try the earlier cycle before making a final judgement on Bernstein's Brahms. Bernstein likewise recorded two Mahler cycles. I'm again choosing the earlier cycle. I don't remember much about this specific recording so it will be good to refresh my memory here.


----------



## haziz

*Bizet: Roma, symphony for orchestra in C major
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21 
Lalo: Cello Concerto in D minor*

_Yan Pascal Tortelier (violin) 
Paul Tortelier (cello)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Louis Frémaux_

Earlier today.


----------



## haziz

*Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw, Op. 46*
_
Gottfried Hornik (narrator)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsoper
Claudio Abbado_
Recorded: 1989-05
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien
Work length 6:51

It is not often that I appreciate a composition by Schoenberg! This moving work does strike one with sadness and horror.


----------



## Merl

I'm really enjoying this week's choice in the SQ thread.


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Messiaen

Chronochromie (For Large Orchestra)
La Ville D'En Haut (For Wind, Brass, Piano And Percussion)
Et Exspecto Resurrectionem Mortuorum (For Wind, Brass And Metallic Percussion)
The Cleveland Orchestra
Boulez - The Cleveland Orchestra, Conductors & Orchestras series 8CD box set, 2017
CD #5


----------



## starthrower

I missed out on the more recent complete Sony box but found this 2 CD set locally. I've been wanting to listen to Bernstein's Sibelius for a while.


----------



## haziz

*Penderecki: Tren (Threnody), "To the Victims of Hiroshima"*
_
Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra, Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Nationales Polnisches Rundfunksinfonieorchester
Krzysztof Penderecki








_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Alessandro Scarlatti: Telemaco





__





Loading…






www.nporadio4.nl


----------



## haziz




----------



## haziz

*Higdon: Blue Cathedral*
_
Atlanta Symphony Orchestra
Robert Spano_
Recorded: 2003


----------



## Dimace

It is known to you that Dvorak composed 9 symphonies. What you maybe don't know is that until the 7th he hasn't received much recognition from the public and the musicologists. What I can say is that the first three of his symphonies don't have a great originality (they have influence from other composers, like Wagner) and personality. The 4,5 and 6 are better established but they have also an originality issue despite their technical superiority to the first three. Dvorak became the Dvorak we admire with his last three symphonies and mostly with the 9th, his NEW WORLD SYMPHONY. (I prefer FROM the New World.) 

Kubelik is Dvoraks specialist and this 1956 / 58 recording of the 9th very highly acclaimed worldwide, artistically and as a collector's item. The sound of this old recording is worm, vivid and rich. Very soulful performance from the Vienna PO which shows us great musicality and quality, especially with the FF parts, where, many times, we have some fireworks effect which (this is my opinion) aren't in Dvorak's intentions. In this recording the FF are vivid, maybe triumphant, but no violent to my ears. 

Collector's item this one and suggested to all of you my good friends. 










_(this is the blue border on back variant, which is the rarest. The crazy old numbering is present on the labels where the symphony is written as 5th. Big error because Dvorak composed the NWS in 1893.) _


----------



## haziz

Dimace said:


> It is known to you that Dvorak composed 9 symphonies. What you maybe don't know is that until the 7th he hasn't received much recognition from the public and the musicologists. What I can say is that the first three of his symphonies don't have a great originality (they have influence from other composers, like Wagner) and personality. The 4,5 and 6 are better established but they have also an originality issue despite their technical superiority to the first three. Dvorak became the Dvorak we admire with his last three symphonies and mostly with the 9th, his NEW WORLD SYMPHONY. (I prefer FROM the New World.)
> 
> Kubelik is Dvoraks specialist and this 1956 / 58 recording of the 9th very highly acclaimed worldwide, artistically and as a collector's item. The sound of this old recording is worm, vivid and rich. Very soulful performance from the Vienna PO which shows us great musicality and quality, especially with the FF parts, where, many times, we have some fireworks effect which (this is my opinion) aren't in Dvorak's intentions. In this recording the FF are vivid, maybe triumphant, but no violent to my ears.
> 
> Collector's item this one and suggested to all of you my good friends.
> 
> View attachment 176750
> 
> 
> _(this is the blue border on back variant, which is the rarest. The crazy old numbering is present on the labels where the symphony is written as 5th. Big error because Dvorak composed the NWS in 1893.) _



To each his own. I regard Dvorak's 3rd symphony as an absolute masterpiece that rivals any of his later symphonies, or anybody else's symphonies. Indeed Nos. 1, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8 and 9 are IMHO all great symphonic masterpieces. His 2nd and 4th symphonies have less appeal for me.


----------



## Monsalvat

Dimace said:


> It is known to you that Dvorak composed 9 symphonies. What you maybe don't know is that until the 7th he hasn't received much recognition from the public and the musicologists. What I can say is that the first three of his symphonies don't have a great originality (they have influence from other composers, like Wagner) and personality. The 4,5 and 6 are better established but they have also an originality issue despite their technical superiority to the first three. Dvorak became the Dvorak we admire with his last three symphonies and mostly with the 9th, his NEW WORLD SYMPHONY. (I prefer FROM the New World.)
> 
> Kubelik is Dvoraks specialist and this 1956 / 58 recording of the 9th very highly acclaimed worldwide, artistically and as a collector's item. The sound of this old recording is worm, vivid and rich. Very soulful performance from the Vienna PO which shows us great musicality and quality, especially with the FF parts, where, many times, we have some fireworks effect which (this is my opinion) aren't in Dvorak's intentions. In this recording the FF are vivid, maybe triumphant, but no violent to my ears.
> 
> Collector's item this one and suggested to all of you my good friends.
> 
> View attachment 176750
> 
> 
> _(this is the blue border on back variant, which is the rarest. The crazy old numbering is present on the labels where the symphony is written as 5th. Big error because Dvorak composed the NWS in 1893.) _


I don't have this rare copy but I was able to find the performance. I'll give this a listen tonight. 1956 stereo, impressive. I knew of his Berlin Philharmonic recording (part of his Dvořák cycle for Deutsche Grammophon later on) but not this Decca recording from Vienna.


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70*
_
Wiener Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelik_
Recorded: 1956-10
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna
Work length 36:08

Inspired by Dimace's listening choice with regards to composer and conductor.


----------



## Bkeske

Lorin Maazel - The Cleveland Years, complete recordings. DECCA 19 CD box 2014

Maazel conducts 

Ravel - Daphnis & Chloé
Debussy - Jeux
The Cleveland Orchestra 
CD #2


----------



## senza sordino

Monteverdi

I listened to another version of the Vespro della Beata Vergine, Vespers for the Blessed Virgin, also known as Vespers of 1610. I have a few more versions lined up for the next month or two.









John Eliot Gardiner recorded this in 1989 with the English Baroque Soloists, the Monteverdi Choir, His Majesties Sagbutts and Cornetts, London Oratory Junior Choir and Michael Chance, Mark Tucker, Nigel Robson, Bryn Terfel


----------



## SearsPoncho

Shostakovich - String Octet - ASMF

Saint-Saens - Caprice sur des airs danois et russes for flute, oboe, clarinet & piano - Nash Ensemble


----------



## sAmUiLc

I used to have 3 CDs of Schumann VSs. To make room on the shelf space I decided to get rid of one. I ended up giving away Faust and kept this and Kaplan.


----------



## Bkeske

More from the Maazel box, sounds great

Lorin Maazel - The Cleveland Years, complete recordings. DECCA 19 CD box 2014

Maazel conducts Brahms

Symphony No. 1 in C minor, op. 68
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Tragic Overture, op. 81
The Cleveland Orchestra 
CD #15


----------



## Hogwash

This is excellent


----------



## Bkeske

Hogwash said:


> View attachment 176758
> This is excellent


Agreed, have that on vinyl. Thanks for the reminder 👍🏼


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Three Concerti for Violin and Chamber Orchestra

based on the sonatas for violin and piano

Henning Kraggerud (violin)

Tromsø Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ludwig van Beethoven*

Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-3, Op. 2

*Jeno Jando, piano*










*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Piano Concerto No. 16 in D major, K. 451
Piano Concerto No. 17 in G major, K. 453

*Peter Serkin, piano
English Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Schneider*


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar - Music for Violin & Piano

Lydia Mordkovitch (violin) & Julian Milford (piano)


Elgar: Canto Popolare (In Moonlight)
Elgar: Chanson de Matin, Op. 15 No. 2
Elgar: Chanson de Nuit, Op. 15 No. 1
Elgar: La Capricieuse, Op. 17
Elgar: Mot d'Amour Op. 13 No. 1
Elgar: Offertoire, Op. 11
Elgar: Salut d'amour, Op. 12
Elgar: Sospiri, Op. 70
Elgar: Sursum corda, Op. 11
Elgar: Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82


----------



## sAmUiLc

Leonid Kogan - Les Introuvables De Leonid Kogan


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2006 CD release of "Les Introuvables De Leonid Kogan" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





1 disc at a time


----------



## Art Rock

*Alfred Hill: String Quartets No. 5, 7, and 9 (Dominion Quartet, Naxos)*

Continuing with Australian-New Zealand composer Alfred Hill for my early morning string quartets routine. Today the third CD with the fifth, seventh, and nith quartets.Simply lovely music.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to ’Water Music’ by Handel. Conducted by Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Muffat- Apparatus Musica-organisticus, first part
Haselbock, organ









Szymanowski - Selections from Preludes Op 1 and Mazurkas Op 50, Masques, Variations on a Polish Folk Theme
Zimerman









Liszt - Faust Symphony 
Beecham/Royal Philharmonic 









Berlioz - Les Troyens 
Davis/LSO; Heppner, DeYoung, Lang, Mingardo, Mattei, Milling, Tarver


----------



## Rogerx

Atterberg: Orchestral Works,

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Atterberg: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 10 'Västkustbilder'
Atterberg: Three Nocturnes, Op. 35bis
Atterberg: Vittorioso, Op. 58


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Now for the last one ... too bad ...

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 6 E-flat major KV 614*

Griller String Quartet
Walter Primrose, Viola


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*César Cui* (1835-1918):* 25 Preludes, op.64* (1904), as recorded in 1992 by Jeffrey Biegel.

I notice these preludes are still a heads-up every time they come up in the shuffled playlist. Cui really outdid himself on this one. Great playing, sound quality and album cover, too.


----------



## tortkis

Schoenberg: Verklärte Nacht for string sextet, Op. 4 - Ensemble Intercontemporain


----------



## Viardots

Viardots said:


> *Mozart: Complete Piano Sonatas*
> Performed by *Robert Levin* on *Mozart's own fortepiano* (constructed by Anton Walter in 1782)





deangelisj35 said:


> Shouldn't the performer sit on a period stool?


The photo shows the set up of the actual recording sessions of this particular Mozart Piano Sonatas cycle. The reasons for not using period stool are not difficult to gauge. Recording sessions, especially for a complete cycle of works like this, can often take weeks, even months to finish. Any performer who has to sit in front of the piano (in this case fortepiano) for a long time would certainly want a set up that ensures the best comfort while recording. The stool also has to withstand prolonged, stressful usage during the sessions and a period stool would not be suitable in this regard. That's why you see a modern stool with steel structure and comfortable yet durable cushion being used.


----------



## 13hm13

Fisher: Symphonies Nos. 1-6


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns - Complete Works For Violin & Orchestra and Cello & Orchestra

Ruggiero Ricci (violin), Laszlo Varga (cello)

Luxembourg Radio Orchestra, Hungarica Philharmonia, Recklinghausen Westphalian Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Cao, Reinhard Peters, Louis de Froment, Siegfried Landau


Saint-Saëns: Allegro Appassionato in B minor Op. 43
Saint-Saëns: Caprice andalou, Op. 122
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 1, Op. 33
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 119
Saint-Saëns: Havanaise, Op. 83
Saint-Saëns: Introduction & Rondo capriccioso, Op. 28
Saint-Saëns: Morceau de concert in G major, Op. 62
Saint-Saëns: Romance in C major, Op. 48, for violin and orchestra
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A Major Op. 20
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 2 in C Major Op. 58
 Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 61


----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrinth"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD-10 - 
NICOLAS GOMBERT (c. 1500-1557)
Music from the Court of Charles V


Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Georgieva

*Metamorphosen*

Sinfonia of London and John Wilson


----------



## sAmUiLc

J.S. Bach - Hille Perl - ...Per La Viola Da Gamba ...


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1999 CD release of "...Per La Viola Da Gamba ..." on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





No doubt Jordi Savall is the grandmaster on viol. But I like Perl slightly more. Nothing to to with the level of their playing - both are beyond reproach, but just my taste. Perl is a little more romantic whereas Savall is classic in comparison.

I love cello sound but viol sound is even more likeable.


----------



## Kiki

*Alfred Schnittke*
_Viola Concerto_
*Yuri Bashmet / USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra / Gennady Rozhdestvensky *• 1987 • Moscow Studio Archive

This is new to me. Compared to Bashmet's RCA recording with Rostropovich, it sounds a bit more volatile, a bit more wayward, a bit less uniform in tempo and orchestral balance is, as often with Rozhdestvensky, a bit different. I like this nonetheless.


----------



## Georgieva

*Carl Nielsen. Symphonies No. 4 and 5*

In listening to this record with tend of disbelief.

What is new?


----------



## jambo

Part of the New York section of the Szell Sony box

*Smetana: *Má Vlast - II. The Moldau
*Smetana: *Má Vlast - IV. From Bohemia's Fields and Groves
*Mendelssohn: *A Midsummer Night's Dream, Op. 21 - Overture
*Mendelssohn: *A Midsummer Night's Dream, Op. 61 - Nos. 1, 5, 7 & 9

George Szell
New York Philharmonic
1951


----------



## Floeddie

*Guitar Concertos: Rodrigo, Giuliani, Vivald*


----------



## Viardots

*Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 76
Quatuor Mosaïques*


----------



## Art Rock

*Anna Thorvaldsdottír: In The Light Of Air (ICE, Sono)*

My third (and so far last) CD by this rewarding Icelandic composer. In The Light Of Air is a four movement work of 37 minutes that keeps spinning fascinating soundscapes. I like how she uses the piano, far from the percussion instrument it is often turned into by contemporary composers. Transitions is OK, but less interesting to my taste.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 1 :
Tedd Joselson,



Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23

Sergei Prokofiev
Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 16

The Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy


----------



## Chilham

Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 & No. 8
Steven Osborne









Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 2
Alina Ibragimova, Steven Osborne









Prokofiev: Visions Fugitives
Steven Osborne


----------



## Montarsolo

Georgieva said:


> *Carl Nielsen. Symphonies No. 4 and 5*
> 
> In listening to this record with tend of disbelief.
> 
> What is new?
> 
> 
> View attachment 176770


What do you mean? That this recording is unnecessary?


----------



## Georgieva

Montarsolo said:


> What do you mean? That this recording is unnecessary?


With all due respect to all new recordings, but I am an _assiduous searcher_.
It is not always bad to start with untrust, don't you think?


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54*

_West German Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rudolph Barshai_
Work length 31:33


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonín Dvořák: Chamber Music (Various, Brilliant Classics, 8 CD's)*

Continuing with this box of a selection of Dvořák's chamber music. Today playing the third CD, the beautiful Piano Quartets 1 and 2 by The Ames Piano Quartet (originally on Dorian).


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'*

_Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Fabio Luisi_
Recorded: 2022-02-01
Recording Venue: Koncertsalen, DR Koncerthuset, Copenhagen
Work length 36:31


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Roman Trilogy

Philadelphia Orchestra, Eugene Ormandy

Respighi: Fountains of Rome
Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals


----------



## Kiki

Georgieva said:


> *Carl Nielsen. Symphonies No. 4 and 5*
> 
> In listening to this record with tend of disbelief.
> 
> What is new?
> 
> 
> View attachment 176770


Thanks for posting this recording. Honestly, I am not exactly a fan of Luisi, but I was intrigued by your comment, so out of curiosity I went to Spotify for a listen, and I was surprised by how thrilling and entertaining Luisi and the Danish NSO had made these two symphonies sound. It also sounds rather commercial, as opposed to sounding like an answer to the question of the meaning of life (I'm just being a bit sarcastic), which is not necessarily a bad thing. For me, he's a bit slow, but that's me; and I suspect it will probably get plenty of good reviews.

What do you think of it?


----------



## Enthusiast

These are quite different to any others I have heard (and that's quite a large number) but they are beautifully done and very effective. Worth looking out for if you haven't heard them ... but don't just sample a few minutes from them!


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: A Faust Symphony, S108

John Aler (tenor)

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, James Conlon


----------



## haziz

Georgieva said:


> *Carl Nielsen. Symphonies No. 4 and 5*
> 
> In listening to this record with tend of disbelief.
> 
> What is new?
> 
> 
> View attachment 176770



I just listened to Symphony No. 4. I found it to be an excellent and fairly driven performance. I for one certainly welcome this release and am looking forward to listening to No. 5 later today. I do need to listen further to both symphonies, but if he and the orchestra continue at this level, this anticipated cycle may well join my favorite Nielsen cycles (Blomstedt/SFO, Gilbert/NYP, Kuchar/Janáček PO).


----------



## NLaslow

*Claudio Monteverdi - L'Orfeo*
English Baroque Soloists - John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Boulez The Conductor: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon and Philips*

Ligeti - Cello Concerto

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Pierre Boulez
Recorded: 1992-10-27
Recording Venue: IRCAM Studio, Paris

Ligeti - Piano Concerto

Pierre-Laurent Aimard (piano)
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Pierre Boulez
Recorded: 1992-10-27
Recording Venue: IRCAM Studio, Paris

Ligeti - Violin Concerto

Saschko Gawriloff (violin)
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Pierre Boulez
Recorded: 1993-06-10
Recording Venue: IRCAM Studio, Paris


----------



## Bourdon

La Quinta Essentia


----------



## Anooj




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 52 'Lobgesang'

Lucia Popp (soprano), Julie Kaufmann (soprano), Josef Protschka (tenor)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker, Claus Peter Flor


----------



## sbmonty

Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 In B Flat, WAB 105 "Tragic"
Bernard Haitink; Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## haziz




----------



## Vasks

*Walton - Portsmouth Point Overture (Thomson/Chandos)
Bowen - Suite #1 for Piano Four-Hands (Posner & Garvelmann/Olympia)
Bliss - Checkmate (Handley/EMI)
Howells - Penguinski (Hickox/Chandos)*


----------



## Georgieva

Kiki said:


> Thanks for posting this recording. Honestly, I am not exactly a fan of Luisi, but I was intrigued by your comment, so out of curiosity I went to Spotify for a listen, and I was surprised by how thrilling and entertaining Luisi and the Danish NSO had made these two symphonies sound. It also sounds rather commercial, as opposed to sounding like an answer to the question of the meaning of life (I'm just being a bit sarcastic), which is not necessarily a bad thing. For me, he's a bit slow, but that's me; and I suspect it will probably get plenty of good reviews.
> 
> What do you think of it?


In my opinion, this record can be reasonably and realistically described as modern and different. However, a bit far from my taste.
For me Fabio Luisi, adopts a slower tempo which heightens the drama which is delivered with precision rather than brute force. Nevertheless, I had better stay wordless about the overall textures. Thanks for the brilliant sarcastic note, I am fully agree with.


----------



## Enthusiast

Partly for comparison although they don't quite cover the same ground. I like both but think I prefer Mullova (I do today, anyway) as hers has a bit more soul and heart.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Cello Concerto*

I'm still trying to figure out the claim some make that Saint-Saens was a technician without much inspiration, but I keep forgetting to listen technically because it's so much fun to hear.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18/ Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43

Cécile Ousset (piano)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

A Sea Symphony


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: Symphony No. 4 (Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky , Northern Flowers, 2 CD's)*

A cheap download from many years ago that I'm listening to for the first time today. A monumental symphony, lasting 94 minutes. A live recording with audience noise. Excessive is the right word for this symphony. Right from the start it just marches on and on and on. Percussionists probably have to pass a fitness test before they are allowed to play it. Only after over 40 minutes (by the time we enter movement 3 of 5) some calm sets in, well not 'some', a very prolonged calm lasting some 20 minutes (of course the coughers take this opportunity to make themselves heard). And there's 35 minutes more to come at that point. And it honestly does not get better. Air raid sirens like sounds, clowns strolling by, and some general confusion, and then, when you think you've reached rock bottom, they introduce a narrator (after over 70 minutes, probably to explain what that was all about so far). Cue epilogue - another movement of over 18 minutes, with probably the best music of the piece (although the bar has been set very, very low by now). Oh wait, we have not used bells yet, here have some. Have a lot! Oooooh, and organ, yes organ! Surprisingly though, no chorus, no solo singers, no fireworks, no cannons and no helicopters. Opportunities missed.

I was not actually looking for the worst symphony ever created by a composer of some fame, but I think I have found it.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Riley: Sun Rings


----------



## eljr

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Very accessible contemporary music here. I like it


As I am not stepped in traditionally classical music this recording does indeed make itself very accessible. I thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> Doing a bit of early streaming after ‘forgetting’ work for the day. Exploring some new compositions I am not familiar.



What is the verdict on this one?


----------



## eljr

*Zibuokle Martinaityte: Ex Tenebris Lux*

Pavel Giunter, Rokas Vaitkevicius, Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, Karolis Variakojis


> Performed with great flair by the Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, this excellent disc offers a welcome introduction to Martinaityt ’s compelling and transporting music. — BBC Music Magazine, August 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* ODE1403-2
*Label:* Ondine
*Length:* 75 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Has Savall ever made a bad record? Of late I don't think he has even made one that is less than a miracle. Schubert's 9th - a recording that is one of the very few really great ones for me.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 & Francesca da Rimini

London Symphony Orchestra, Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, Antal Doráti


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner 8th
Herbert von Karajan conducts Vienna PO
live @ St. Florian 1979
on CD-R


----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

*Henri Tomasi: Oboe Concerto, Bassoon Concerto, Clarinet Concerto, Divertimento Corsica (German String Orchestra, Olivier Tardy, Rupert Wachter, Christian Kunert, Nicolas Thiébaud, Farao Classics)*

Henri Tomasi (1901 - 1971) was a French classical composer and conductor. This is the only CD I have of his work (in addition I have his trumpet concerto on a compilation CD). The CD opens with a dance-like Divertimento for the three wind players (who perform together as Trio d'Anches Hamburg) and orchestra, a wonderful bright and light piece. The oboe concerto is an interesting work in one movement. The clarinet and bassoon concertos were commissioned by the Paris Conservatoire to serve as audition pieces, and they are very worthwhile too. I really enjoyed listening to this CD again. If you ever come across it for a decent price, I'd suggest to snap it up.


----------



## eljr

Enthusiast said:


> Has Savall ever made a bad record?


No. 

Way easy question. 👨‍🎓


----------



## starthrower

Just finished 6 & 7 by Bernstein / NYP. I did enjoy the sound of the NY winds. Now listening to Berglund's 7th. I have to say these early to mid 70s recordings sound beautiful. I don't know if the later Warner edition is the same mastering? But if you're looking for a fine set for little money the Berglund is on sale at Presto for $8.75. It's easily worth three or four times as much.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Berlioz, Grande Messe des Morts

I tried listening to Fremaux's recording of this. He wanted to record it in quadraphonic stereo, and I don't know what happened, but what is recorded comes out less than dramatic, I think being the fault of the engineering more than the performance. Nevertheless, Beecham is the opposite: committed, dramatic, and overwhelming at the Dies Irae. My feeling is, if you don't come out drained after all those trumpets, it hasn't been done right.


----------



## eljr

*Terry Riley: Sun Rings*

Kronos Quartet


> It’s an intriguing, often moving paean to the twin mysteries of outer space and inner nature. Interweaving mysticism, science and art, and part-written in the aftermath of 9/11, two of its ten... — BBC Music Magazine, December 2019, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 30th Aug 2019
*Catalogue No:* 075597925869
*Label:* Nonesuch
*Length:* 79 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
December 2019
Chamber Choice









Grammy Awards
62nd Awards (2019)
Winner - Best Engineered Album (Classical)









Grammy Awards
62nd Awards (2019)


----------



## Manxfeeder

starthrower said:


> But if you're looking for a fine set for little money the Berglund is on sale at Presto for $8.75. It's easily worth three or four times as much.


$8.75? That's a bargain to jump on!


----------



## Enthusiast

eljr said:


> No.
> 
> Way easy question. 👨‍🎓


Perhaps but how many conductors can you think of that it would be true of? Let alone those who always seem to bring something a little radical and new.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Felix Mendelssohn-Bartholdy* (1809-1847): *Lieder ohne Worte (Songs without words) opp.19, 30, 38, 53, 62, 102 and 109*, as recorded in 1999 by Frank van de Laar.

I get the feeling these piano miniatures (the entire collection of 49 tunes fits one 2 discs) are sometimes taken for granted and are easily overlooked, but let's not forget how many romantic composers he inspired with these "little" piano works.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Eustache du Caurroy *(1549-1609): *Requiem, Missa pro defunctis *(1606), as recorded in 1996 by The choir of New College Oxford, conducted by Edward Higginbottom.

This recording has been re-issued a couple of times with various album covers, so you may know it from a different album picture.
The first time I heard this Requiem is was duly impressed, though I couldn't quite put my finger on it as to why. Somehow this composition harbors something heavenly, and Higginbottom managed to get that out convincingly imho.


----------



## realdealblues

*George Frideric Handel*
_Concerti Grossi, Op. 6, Nos. 1-6_
[Rec. 1992]








_Conductor:_ Martin Pearlman
_Orchestra:_ Boston Baroque


----------



## Enthusiast

Gesualdo's first book of madrigals from Le Compagnia Del Madrigale.


----------



## Philidor

Autumnal music, part the first.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Clarinet Quintet A major KV 581

Carl Maria von Weber: Clarinet Quintet B-flat major op. 34*

Eduard Brunner, clarinet
Hagen Quartett


----------



## Georgieva

*Bach. Brandenburg Concertos Nos 1-6*

Jordi Savall


----------



## Knorf

*Anders Hilborg: *_Kongsgaard Variations_
Calder Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## Enthusiast

Both beautiful and lively.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Art Rock said:


> *Boris Tishchenko: Symphony No. 4 (Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky , Northern Flowers, 2 CD's)*
> 
> A cheap download from many years ago that I'm listening to for the first time today. A monumental symphony, lasting 94 minutes. A live recording with audience noise. Excessive is the right word for this symphony. Right from the start it just marches on and on and on. Percussionists probably have to pass a fitness test before they are allowed to play it. Only after over 40 minutes (by the time we enter movement 3 of 5) some calm sets in, well not 'some', a very prolonged calm lasting some 20 minutes (of course the coughers take this opportunity to make themselves heard). And there's 35 minutes more to come at that point. And it honestly does not get better. Air raid sirens like sounds, clowns strolling by, and some general confusion, and then, when you think you've reached rock bottom, they introduce a narrator (after over 70 minutes, probably to explain what that was all about so far). Cue epilogue - another movement of over 18 minutes, with probably the best music of the piece (although the bar has been set very, very low by now). Oh wait, we have not used bells yet, here have some. Have a lot! Oooooh, and organ, yes organ! Surprisingly though, no chorus, no solo singers, no fireworks, no cannons and no helicopters. Opportunities missed.
> 
> I was not actually looking for the worst symphony ever created by a composer of some fame, but I think I have found it.


"And the coveted _Most Entertaining Post of the Week by Some Considerable Distance _award goes to..."


----------



## eljr

*Magne Amdahl: Astrognosia & Aesop*

Dennis Storhøi (narrator)
Norwegian Radio Orchestra, Ingar Bergby

*Release Date:* 8th Jun 2015
*Catalogue No:* 2L111SABD
*Label:* 2L
*Length:* 51 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Anton Bruckner - symphonies part five of five
for late afternoon and early evening.

Symphony no.8 in C-minor - Haas edition of the 'mixed'
version (1884-87 - rev. by 1890):









Symphony no.9 in D-minor - Nowak edition of the three
movements written by 1894 (1887-96 inc.):


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 67 in F major, No. 68 in B-flat major, and No. 69 in C major "Laudon"
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer

More gems from the great master.

N.B. this fabulous cycle is currently on sale at Presto Music! It belongs in the library of everyone who considers themselves serious about studying music.


----------



## eljr

Philidor said:


> Autumnal music, part the first.
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: Clarinet Quintet A major KV 581
> 
> Carl Maria von Weber: Clarinet Quintet B-flat major op. 34*
> 
> Eduard Brunner, clarinet
> Hagen Quartett


Virtuoso is a wonderful series. I have about 100 of them. 

I'd have bought them all but a few years ago I stopped buying all CD's. It was not easy to stop but with steaming, it's just silly to buy. 
I now buy Blu-ray Operas on occasion but that is it.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Alwynne Pritchard* - Rockaby

Loser (2014)
March, March, March (2013)
Decoy (2004)
Rockaby (2016)
Graffiti (2006)
Glorvina (2012)
Irene Electric (2013)


----------



## Marc

20 minutes of my (by far) favourite pianist.


----------



## eljr

*Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares*

Hespèrion XX, Jordi Savall


> The publication is performed complete and is wonderful listening, with expressive playing and superbly vibrant, rich sound. The balance of the inner parts and the lute is very satisfying, and... — Early Music Review, December 2013 More…



*Release Date:* 16th Dec 2013
*Catalogue No:* AVSA9901
*Label:* Alia Vox
*Length:* 70 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> Berlioz, Grande Messe des Morts
> 
> I tried listening to Fremaux's recording of this. He wanted to record it in quadraphonic stereo, and I don't know what happened, but what is recorded comes out less than dramatic, I think being the fault of the engineering more than the performance. Nevertheless, Beecham is the opposite: committed, dramatic, and overwhelming at the Dies Irae. My feeling is, if you don't come out drained after all those trumpets, it hasn't been done right.


Wasn't it the performance that was Beecham's swansong? I think it was his last concert.


----------



## deangelisj35

Viardots said:


> The photo shows the set up of the actual recording sessions of this particular Mozart Piano Sonatas cycle. The reasons for not using period stool are not difficult to gauge. Recording sessions, especially for a complete cycle of works like this, can often take weeks, even months to finish. Any performer who has to sit in front of the piano (in this case fortepiano) for a long time would certainly want a set up that ensures the best comfort while recording. The stool also has to withstand prolonged, stressful usage during the sessions and a period stool would not be suitable in this regard. That's why you see a modern stool with steel structure and comfortable yet durable cushion being used.


I was actually joking. Everything you said makes perfect sense.


----------



## Philidor

Autumnal music, part the second.

*Johannes Brahms: Clarinet Quintet B minor op. 115*

Karl Leister, clarinet
Amadeus Quartet










This is the kind of old-fashioned recordings that I am really cherishing.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Zdeněk Fibich* (1850-1900): *Symphony no.3 in E minor, op.53* (1898), as recorded in 1995 by the Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Marek Štilec.

Imho a good introduction to Fibich for anyone who wants to get to know his music better, the more so because it features some tunes from his operas.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Boris Lyatoshinsky* (1895-1968): *Symphony no.1 in A, op.2 *(1919), as recorded in 1994 by the Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Theodore Kuchar.

I noticed this Ukrainian composer earlier today in this thread, which led me to listen to his first symphony. Well-crafted, original soundscapes in this enjoyable work. Grazhyna, written some 36 years later, is genuinely impressive too.


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven, Violin Sonata 2, Menuhin/Kempff. This recording is definitely not a match for Zukerman/Barenboim and Perlman/Ashkenazy which I also have on CD.
Actually, I think it's a very mediocre performance.


----------



## Montarsolo

-error-


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *Abendständchen, No.3 *aus* Gesange für Männerchor (Songs for men's choir), op.83* (1904), as recorded in 2016-2017 by the Ensemble Vocapella Limburg, directed by Tristan Meister.

Beautiful closing of the day with profound choral/vocal music by Reger. Very restful; eases the mind. In his op.83, no.3 "Evening serenade" is one of the few tracks with a solo vocal line, making it more of a song than a choral declamation.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> Wasn't it the performance that was Beecham's swansong? I think it was his last concert.


I didn't know that, but you're right. I also didn't realize it is in mono. The engineers did a good remastering job.


----------



## Philidor

Autumnal music, part the third.

*Max Reger: Clarinet Quintet A major op. 146*

Sabine Meyer, clarinet
Members of the Wiener Streichsextett


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky VC
Baiba Skride / Netherlands Radio PO / Alexander Lazarev
live.. on CD-R

Fantastic!!! In the last movement, Skride throws caution to the wind and and just drives fast, throughout making me worried if she could finish at such a breakneck speed. And finish she does and carries me along the perhaps the most exciting 3rd movement of the concerto I know.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bizet, Symphony in C*

Beecham with the Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Francaise from 1959, possibly remastered in 2000, because it sounds great.


----------



## eljr

*
Yo-Yo Ma: The New York Album*

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Yo-Yo Ma (alto violin)
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, David Zinman

*Release Date:* 18th Jun 2012
*Catalogue No:* 88697561082
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 77 minutes










Grammy Awards
37th Awards (1994)
Best Classical Instrumental Solo Recording









Grammy Awards
37th Awards (1994)
Best Contemporary Classical Composition


----------



## Bachtoven 1

This is one of my favorite versions of the GV. Great playing and sound, as is always the case with this now defunct label. His two CDs of late Beethoven Sonatas are excellent, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 6*

Someone described this as the soundtrack to Armageddon. I hope I don't find out.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Looks like Classics today website is down. But hey ho - up to the Ludwig's Sixth. This version is in 3D sound - you can hear the colours of the countryside including the berries!


----------



## eljr

*!*

Lara Somogyi (harp, electronic percussion)

*Release Date:* 23rd Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4544597
*Label:* Mercury
*Length:* 26 minutes


----------



## Bkeske

eljr said:


> What is the verdict on this one?


It was interesting and enjoyable. Very ‘energetic’. But not something I would necessarily seek out to go back to. The wonderful thing about streaming though.


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 5, Op. 50 (FS97)*

_Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Fabio Luisi_
Recorded: 2019-11-28
Recording Venue: Koncertsalen, DR Koncerthuset, Copenhagen
Work length 35:49


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Found this on top reviews for last year on classicreview website. Looked very intriguing. Not only is it that it's sumptuously brilliant!


----------



## SanAntone

*John Dowland | Awake Sweet Love *- Songs (2015)
David Munderloh / Julia Behr, lute


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 7
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester - Hans Knappertsbusch


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Sir Colin Davis - Complete Orchestral Works
Philips Classics 6 CD box, 1997. European release 

CD #2

Lélio Ou Le Retour Á La Vie, Op.14b
Grande Symphonie Funèbre Et Triomphale, Op.15
London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Panufnik, Sinfonia Votiva*


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## senza sordino

Verdi Requiem

Anja Harteros (soprano), Sonia Ganassi (mezzo), Rolando Villazon (tenor), René Pape (bass) Orchestra dell’Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Coro dell’Accademia di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

Released 2009
Spotify


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Sir Georg Solti Conducts Béla Bartok
DECCA 7CD box reissue 2012, European release 

CD #2

The Miraculous Mandarin, BB 82, Op.19 (Sz. 73)
Divertimento for Strings, BB 118 (Sz. 113)
Hungarian Sketches, Sz. 97
Roumanian Folk Dances for Orchestra, BB 76 (Sz. 68)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra 

Cantata Profana, BB.100, Sz. 94 - The Nine Splendid Stags
Budapest Festival Orchestra / Choir of Hungarian Radio & TV


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
NDR-Sinfonieorchester, Günter Wand

Like visiting an old friend.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Bach*, Johann Sebastian (1685-1750)
*English Suites 1-6*, BWV806-811
*Rochelle Sennet* - Piano


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
*Tragic Overture*, Op. 81
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (October 1988, February 1983)

Symphony was great. The overture is taken too slowly for my liking, such that it drags and the drama is sacrificed.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Serge Koussevitzky - Tschaikowsky, Berlioz, Debussy & Corelli (BSO Classics 441122)


C0008. SERGE KOUSSEVITZKY Cond. Boston S.O.: Symphony #5 in e (Tschaikowsky); Le Carnaval Romain - Overture (Berlioz); Prélude a l'après-midi d'un Faune (Debussy); Suite for Strings (Corelli) (First authorized release, [despite the fact that a release number had been assigned to it]). BSO...



www.norpete.com


----------



## Bkeske

Jun Märkl conducts Debussy - Complete Orchestral Works
Orchestre National De Lyon
Naxos 9 CD box 2012

CD #3

Images
Pour Le Piano
Danse
Marche Ecossaise 
La Plus Que Lente


----------



## Rogerx

Ives: Symphony No. 2

New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein




Ives, C: A Set of Three Short Pieces
Ives, C: Central Park in the Dark
Ives, C: Hallowe'en
Ives, C: Hymn for Strings
Ives, C: Symphony No. 2
Ives, C: The Gong on the Hook and Ladder
Ives, C: The Unanswered Question
Ives, C: Three Outdoor Scenes
Ives, C: Tone Roads No. 1


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Muffat- Apparatus Musica-organisticus, second part
Haselbock, organ









Zzemlinsky - Lyric Symphony 
Schreker - Prelude to a Drama
Gielen/ORF Vienna RSO; Armstrong, Hermann









Ravel - Piano Concertos, Valses nobles
Boulez/Cleveland; Zimerman 









Mozart - String Quartets K171, K173, K421
Armida Quartet
Great stuff, as others have already pointed out









Beethoven - Piano Sonatas 1, 2, 5
Arrau


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schwanengesang


----------



## LeoPiano

Holst: The Planets
Grieg: Music from Peer Gynt

Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

My favorite Planets. I'm unsure what remastering Decca used for the Karajan box but it sounds great.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven Trilogy 2: Childhood

See Siang Wong (piano, cadenza)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Roger Norrington


Beethoven: Piano Concerto in E flat major, WoO 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata in C major, WoO 51
Beethoven: Piano Sonatina in D major, WoO 47, No. 3 (Kurfürsten)
Beethoven: Piano Sonatina in Eb major, WoO 47, No. 1 (Kurfürsten)
Beethoven: Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in B flat major, WoO 6
Beethoven: Variations (6) in F major on a Swiss Song, WoO 64
Beethoven: Variations (9) on a March by Dressler, WoO 63


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky PC2
Yuja Wang / Concertgebouw Orchestra / Gustavo Gimeno



https://www.nporadio4.nl/concerten/4d5d9788-1a3e-45d3-b00f-58bc7521b235/welkome-gasten-bij-het-koninklijk-concertgebouworkest


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alessandro Scarlatti *(1660-1725): *St. Cecilia Mass *(1720), as recorded in 1978 by The Wren Orchestra & Choir of St John's College Cambridge, conducted by George Guest. With John Scott (organ), Elizabeth Harwood (soprano), Christopher Keyte (bass), Margaret Cable (contralto), Wendy Eathorne (soprano), Wynford Evans (tenor).

From Wikipedia: This work was [...] commissioned by and dedicated to cardinal Francesco Acquaviva of Aragona. Scarlatti was sixty years old at the time and composed at the beginning of the 18th century, in a modern style of the period, characterised by brio and seduction, which culminated in the great masses of Bach and Beethoven and "seems to foretell Haydn's last masses". This remarkable work, "coronation of all his church music", almost contemporary of Bach's Magnificat (1723), has nothing to envy to it, "both in terms of musical interest and stylistic synthesis of early 18th century trends".


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - What to do after Mozart ...? Mendelssohn!

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet E-flat major op. 12*

Mandelring Quartett


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - Tone Poems

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


Sibelius: Dance Intermezzo, Op. 45 No. 2
Sibelius: En Saga, Op. 9
Sibelius: Night Ride and Sunrise, Op. 55
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, Op. 49
Sibelius: The Bard, Op. 64
Sibelius: The Dryad, Op. 45 No. 1
Sibelius: The Oceanides, Op. 73


----------



## Chilham

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 6
Neeme Järvi, Scottish National Orchestra









Prokofiev: Sinfonia Concertante for Cello and Orchestra
Mikhail Pletnev, Russian National Orchestra, Mischa Maisky









Martin: Mass for Double Choir
Harry Christophers, The Sixteen


----------



## jambo

Some early Szell on piano, and some late Walter with 2 of my favourite Haydn symphonies.

*Mozart: *Piano Quartet in G minor, K. 478
*Mozart: *Piano Quartet in E flat major, K. 493

George Szell
Budapest Quartet
1946









-

*Haydn: *Symphony No. 88 in G major, Hob. I/88
*Haydn: *Symphony No. 100 in G major, Hob. I/100, "Military"

Bruno Walter
Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

The Noonday Witch


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Die Tote Stadt, Op. 12
René Kollo (Paul), Carol Neblett (Marietta), Hermann Prey (Fritz), Benjamin Luxon (Frank), Gabrielle Fuchs (Juliette), Patricia Clark (Lucienne), Anton de Ridder (Gaston/Victorin), Willi Brokmeier (Count Albert), Rose Wagemann (Brigitta)


Chor Des Bayerischen Rundunks Münchner Rundfunkorchester, Erich Leinsdorf


----------



## Art Rock

*Alfred Hill: String Quartets No. 10 and 11, Piano quintet Life (Dominion Quartet, Richard Mapp, Naxos)*

Continuing with Australian-New Zealand composer Alfred Hill for my early morning string quartet routine. Volume 4 contains the tenth and eleventh quartet, and the piano quintet "Life", a curiosity that also features eight singers in the final movement.


----------



## MartinDB

Tippett - A midsummer marriage.

A very long journey of never quite getting opera might finally be coming to an end, prompted by listening carefully to Jessye Norman in the 1970s "Child of our time" while testing some hifi. I should have gotten here sooner (and did try hard, but the human voice always got in the way of the music ), but at least I can now enjoy catching up and making amends.


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonín Dvořák: Chamber Music (Various, Brilliant Classics, 8 CD's)*

Continuing with this box of a selection of Dvořák's chamber music. Today playing the fourth CD, the beautiful Piano Quintets 1 and 2 by Sviatoslav Richter and the Borodin Quartet (originally on Pipeline).


----------



## Rogerx

Boris Giltburg

Boris Giltburg (piano)


Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (piano version)
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8 in B flat major, Op. 84
Scriabin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in G sharp minor, Op. 19 'Sonata Fantasy'


----------



## Georgieva

May God bless Solti!
I am really curious about this record 

*Wagner: The Golden Ring – Great Scenes from Der Ring des Nibelungen
Georg Solti / Wiener Philharmoniker*
(2022)


----------



## haziz

*Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux*
_
Pascal Rogé (piano), Robin McGee (double bass), Antony Pay (clarinet), Christopher van Kampen (cello), Cristina Ortiz (piano)
London Sinfonietta
Charles Dutoit_
Recorded: 1980-03-22
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## haziz

*Saint-Saëns: Le Carnaval des animaux (ed. Durand)*
_
Renaud Capuçon (violin), Béatrice Muthelet (viola), Esther Hoppe (violin), Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Frank Braley (piano), Florent Jodelet (percussion), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Janne Saksala (double bass), Paul Meyer (clarinet), Michel Dalberto (piano)_
Recorded: 2003-03-19
Recording Venue: 19 III 2003, Espace de Projection, Ircam, Paris.
Work length 22:21


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven Trilogy 1: Fantasia

See Siang Wong (piano), ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra

Wiener Singverein, Leo Hussain


Beethoven: Fantasia for Piano, Chorus and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 80
Beethoven: Fantasia in G minor, Op. 77
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 13 in E flat major, Op. 27 No. 1 'Quasi una fantasia'
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 27 No. 2 ‘Moonlight'


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2*
_Yuja Wang 
Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Gustavo Gimeno_

Thanks to sAmUiLc for the link.



https://www.nporadio4.nl/concerten/4d5d9788-1a3e-45d3-b00f-58bc7521b235/welkome-gasten-bij-het-koninklijk-concertgebouworkest


----------



## Georgieva

*Foerster: Symphony No. 1 
Festive Overture 
From Shakespeare*


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky, Borodin, Balakirev: Orchestral Works

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Esa-Pekka Salonen


Balakirev: Islamey - Oriental Fantasy
Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian Dances
Glinka: Ruslan & Lyudmila Overture
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture, Op. 49


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9* in D minor, Op. 125
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1976)
Anna Tomowa-Sintow, soprano; Agnes Baltsa, mezzo-soprano; Peter Schreier, tenor; José van Dam, bass

Nobody's Beethoven can have _all_ the answers, but Karajan's has a lot of them.


----------



## NLaslow

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 "Romantic" (1881 Version)*
Münchner Philharmoniker - Sergiu Celibidache


----------



## Rogerx

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

Elena Zaremba (mezzo-soprano)

Berlin Philharmonic, Claudio Abbado


Mussorgsky: A Night on the Bare Mountain
Mussorgsky: Joshua
Mussorgsky: Oedipus in Athens - Chorus of People in the Temple
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Mussorgsky: Salammbo
Mussorgsky: Salammbo - Chorus of Priestesses
Mussorgsky: The Destruction of Sennacherib


----------



## Vasks

_Just Jacob_

*Druckman - Paean (Corporon/Klavier)
Druckman - Nor Spell Nor Charm (Orpheus CO/DG)
Druckman - Counterpoise (Upshaw/New World)*


----------



## Bourdon

de Victoria
Requiem

Alonso Lobo
Verse est in Luctum


----------



## Enthusiast

Although I have revered the classic Sawallisch recordings for decades, it is these from Holliger that have persisted over the last 10+ years as my absolute favourites. I hear them as being what Schumann intended and delight in their lack of exaggeration or of any tendency to sound a bit Wagnerian. This disc contains the 1st and 4th symphonies and the Overture, Scherzo & Finale.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 2 'A London Symphony'/ Fantasia on a
Theme by Thomas Tallis


David Nolan (orchestra leader)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1986-01-01
Recording Venue: 8 & 9 October 1986, No. 1 Studio, Abbey Road, London


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Rafael Kubelík: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon*

Dvořák - Carnival Overture, Op. 92

Dvořák - Hussite Overture, Op. 67

Dvořák - In Nature's Realm Overture, Op. 91

Dvořák - My Home Overture, Op. 62

Dvořák - Othello Overture, Op. 93


Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Rafael Kubelik


----------



## realdealblues

*Dmitri Shostakovich*
_Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43_
[Rec. 1977]








_Conductor:_ Andre Previn
_Orchestra:_ Chicago Symphony Orchestra

In my opinion it doesn't get much better than this recording for this work.


----------



## eljr

*Richter, Max: The Blue Notebooks*

Max Richter (piano, synthesizer programming), Tilda Swinton (reader), Chris Worsey (cello), John Metcalfe (viola), Philip Sheppard (cello), Natalia Bonner (violin), Louisa Fuller (violin), Ian Burdge (cello), Dinah Washington (vocals)
Max Richter Orchestra, Lorenz Dangel

*Release Date:* 11th May 2018
*Catalogue No:* 4835014
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 71 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring

and works by Debussy and Rachmaninov

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus, Vasily Petrenko



Debussy: Printemps, suite for piano 4 hands or orchestra, L. 61
Rachmaninov: Spring, Op. 20
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring


----------



## Floeddie

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang - Symphony in F Sharp Majo*r

First listen, I'll come back to it someday.


----------



## eljr

*Žibuoklė Martinaitytė: In Search of Lost Beauty...*

FortVio, Žibuoklė Martinaitytė

*Release Date:* 1st Mar 2019
*Catalogue No:* ST-231
*Label:* Starkland
*Length:* 69 minutes


----------



## Monsalvat

Franz Joseph Haydn: *Symphony No. 88* in G major
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (9 April 1954)

Recorded eight years into Szell's monumental leadership of the Cleveland Orchestra, this performance documents what Michael Charry reported was one of Szell's favorite Haydn symphonies. There's no fuss, it's just clean, crisp Haydn. The sound is OK for 1954, with minimal distortion and good clarity. Sadly he never remade this delightful symphony in stereo.


----------



## Enthusiast

I may have neglected Lassus.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Maurice Ravel *(1875-1937): *Piano concerto for the left hand in D, M.82* (1929), as recorded in 1960 in stereo by Samson François (piano) with the Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, conducted by André Cluytens.

Marvellous playing by François, and the sound quality is fine as well, given 1960.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

*Musica Nova: the harmony of nations*

Philippe Pierlot, Sergi Casademunt, Lorenz Duftschmid (violes de gambe), Xavier Puertas (violone), Xavier Díaz-Latorre, Enrike Solinis (théobe & guitare), Pedro Estevan (percussion)
HESPERION XXI, Jordi Savall


> Jordi Savall’s imaginative programmes keep coming – this one is a lovely collection of music from across Europe. The performances are utterly fresh and full of energy. — BBC Music Magazine, October 2018, 5 out of 5 stars



*Release Date:* 20th Mar 2018
*Catalogue No:* AVSA9926
*Label:* Alia Vox
*Length:* 77 minutes


----------



## Art Rock

*Jukka Tiensuu: Tango Lunaire, Oddjob, Plus IV, Beat, etc (Plus and guests, Alba)*

My last CD from this intriguing Finnish composer to replay and catalogue. A collection of chamber music pieces performed by the Plus Trio (callo, accordion, clarinet) with guests on flute and piano. There are some good pieces here, but overall this does not come close to the quality of the other two CD's, which contained orchestral music. For me at least.


----------



## Georgieva

*Bach *
English Suite No. 1 in A Major, BWV 806
English Suite No. 2 in A Minor, BWV 807
English Suite No. 3 in G Minor, BWV 808

Harpsichord Concerto No. 1 in D Minor, BWV 1052
*
Vladimir Ashkenazy
London Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Sebastian Bach* (1865-1750): *Acht kleine Präludien und Fugen, BWV.553-560* (~1718), as recorded by Ton Koopman in Maassluis, Netherlands.
Although Wikipedia mentions there's debate on whether these eight organ pieces are actually by Bach or rather by one of his pupils, I don't really care. Imho these are marvellous pieces, and I never tire of listening to them.


----------



## Rogerx

Coleridge-Taylor: Piano Quintet & Clarinet Quintet

The Nash Ensemble

Coleridge-Taylor: Ballade in C minor for violin and piano Op. 73 (1907)
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet in F sharp minor Op. 10 (1895)
Coleridge-Taylor: Piano Quintet in G minor Op. 1 (1893)


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

Symphony No.2
Concerto Accademico for Violin and Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

Great Franck. The Debussy is also very good - it is rather forthright rather than misty.


----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 "Ukrainian"
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## starthrower

Symphonies 5 & 9

Reading some of the old threads here I was tempted to buy another cycle but these 1970-ish recordings sound fine to my ears.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hector Berlioz - various non-vocal orchestral 
works spread over the rest of today.

_Les francs-juges_ [_The Free Judges_] - orchestral overture for an
abandoned opera op.3 (1826): a)
_Waverley_ - 'grande ouverture' for orchestra, after Sir Walter Scott
op.1 (1828): a)
_Symphonie fantastique_ for orchestra op.14 (1830): b)
_Le roi Lear_ - 'grande ouverture' for orchestra, after William Shakespeare
op.4 (1831): a)
_Harold en Italie_ - symphony for solo viola and orchestra op.16 (1834): c)
Orchestral overture from the opera _Benvenuto Cellini_ op.23 (1836-38): d)
_Rêverie et caprice_ - romance for violin and orchestra op.8, from a discarded
cavatina from the opera _Benvenuto Cellini_ (orig. by 1838 - arr. 1841): e)
_Le carnaval romain_ - 'ouverture caractéristique' for orchestra op.9, from material
originally used in the opera _Benvenuto Cellini_ (orig. by 1838 - arr. 1844): a)
_Le corsaire_ - orchestral overture, after Lord Byron op.21 (1844): a)
Orchestral overture from the 'opéra comique' _Béatrice et Bénédict_
WoO (1860-62): a)

a) with the London Symphony Orchestra/Davis
b) with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra/Davis
c) with Nobuko Imal (va.) and the London Symphony Orchestra/Davis
d) with the BBC Symphony Orchestra/Davis
e) with Arthur Grumiaux (vn.) and the London Symphony Orchestra/Davis


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 4
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Knorf

*Thomas Adès: *_Polaris (A voyage for orchestra)_
London Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Adès


----------



## eljr

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9*

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer

*Release Date:* 23rd Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* CCSSA42822
*Label:* Channel
*Length:* 55 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

It's not often these days that I listen to a Shostakovich symphony but sometimes I am in the mood for one. This is one of those cinematic ones that tell a propaganda-tinged story of revolution, effectively to my ears. The orchestra is not always of the standard we expect these days but I think Stokowski had a real knack for Shostakovich.


----------



## alinkner1

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _Cello concertos_, Vol. 3
Christophe Coin, cello
L’Onda Armonica


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

Martha Argerich, Kazimierz Kord, National Philharmonic Orchestra - Warsaw – Tchaikovsky, Schumann - Piano Concertos


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1996 CD release of "Piano Concertos" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## prlj

*Hans Rott Symphony No. 1 Bamberger/Hrusa*

I've thoroughly enjoyed this sprawling mess of a work all week. 5-6 times through so far on my commute.


----------



## eljr

*
Ice Land: The Eternal Music*

Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Dmitri Ensemble, Carolyn Sampson, Graham Ross


> An ethereal, escapist set of recordings from the Cambridge choir, bringing together Icelandic choral music from the last half-century. Sævarsson’s Requiem forms the centrepiece – a hypnotic,... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 11th Feb 2022
*Catalogue No:* HMM905330
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi
*Length:* 79 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
4th February 2022


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Anton Bruckner* (1824-1896): *Requiem in D minor, WAB.39* (1849), as recorded in 1987 by the English Chamber Orchestra, Corydon Singers, conducted by Matthew Best. With Joan Rodgers (soprano), Catherine Denley (contralto), Maldwyn Davies (tenor), Michael George (bass).

While most composers get to a requiem only late in their life / career, Bruckner's Requiem is a work from his youth. Wikipedia notes: The Requiem was Bruckner's first larger-scale composition and also his first work with orchestra. [When reviewing it in 1892,] as a highly self-critical seventy-year-old, Bruckner passed judgment on the work as follows: Es is' net schlecht! ('It is not bad!')."


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Georgieva

*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor*

Isaac Stern
Philadelphia Orchestra and Eugene Ormandy


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Hogwash said:


> View attachment 176846


Uhm, what's included on this disc? Which composers, what works?


----------



## Philidor

Slowing down ...

*Johannes Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119*

Markus Groh, piano


----------



## pmsummer

SYMPHONY 1997: HEAVEN - EARTH - MANKIND
_For Cello Solo, Bianxhong, Children's Chorus and Orchestra_
*Tan Dun*
Yo Yo Ma - cello
Imperial Bells Ensemble of China
Hong Kong Philharmonic Orchestra
Yip's Childrens Choir
Tan Dun - conductor
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## prlj

Hogwash said:


> View attachment 176846


This reminds me of those awesome Jackie Gleason compilations that he put out in the 50's and 60's. "Music to Make You Misty" etc...I have a bunch of them on vinyl. Good stuff!


----------



## bharbeke

*Mozart: Piano Concertos 22 and 24*
John O'Conor, Charles Mackerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra

All three of these albums I was able to find have been top of the line. If anyone knows how to find the 21/27 1990 recording on Spotify, please let me know.


----------



## eljr

Inspired by @pmsummer selection:










*Tan Dun: Symphony 1997 (Heaven Earth Mankind)*

Imperial Bells Ensemble of China (bells), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)

*Release Date:* 9th Jul 2013
*Catalogue No:* G010002962053O
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 71 minutes
I believe this is the same recording, PM?


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart pianoconcertos 11 & 14, Ashkenazy and Bach cellosuites 3 & 4, Victor Yoran. Two recent thriftstore purchases.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven - Cello Sonatas Nos. 3, 4 & 5


Beethoven - Cello Sonatas Nos. 3, 4 & 5. DG: E4375142. Buy download online. Mischa Maisky (cello) & Martha Argerich (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## eljr

*
Steve Reich: Reich/Richter*

Ensemble Intercontemporain & George Jackson


> George Jackson expertly pushes Pierre Boulez’s former ensemble through the pixelating patterns. — BBC Music Magazine, August 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 3 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 10th Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 7559791189
*Label:* Nonesuch
*Length:* 36 minutes


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## eljr

*
Philip Glass: Symphony No. 12 'Lodger'*

Angélique Kidjo, Filharmonie Brno, Dennis Russell Davies


> BBC Music Magazine, October 2022



*Release Date:* 15th Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* OMM0159
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## Barbebleu

Richard Strauss, Aus Italien - Neeme Järvi, RSNO. Excellent.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Reaquainted myself with Ludwig's 7th using my base cycle. Very catchy isn't it?


----------



## Kiki

*Charles Villiers Stanford*
_Irish Rhapsody No. 1 _
*Ulster Orchestra / Vernon Handley* • 1986,1991 • Chandos

Perfectly for early morning, esp. after a sleepless night.


----------



## Monsalvat

Giuseppe Verdi: _Messa da Requiem_
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker, Wiener Singverein (1972)
Mirella Freni, soprano; Christa Ludwig, mezzo-soprano; Carlo Cossutta, tenor; Nicolai Ghiaurov, bass


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## pmsummer

MUSIC FROM THE ODHECATON
_Celebrating the 500th Anniversary of the First Printed Music_
*Various and Sundry Composers*
Piffaro, The Renaissance Band
Joan Kimbell, Robert Wiemken - directors

_Dorian Recordings_


----------



## pmsummer

eljr said:


> Inspired by @pmsummer selection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tan Dun: Symphony 1997 (Heaven Earth Mankind)*
> 
> Imperial Bells Ensemble of China (bells), Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
> 
> *Release Date:* 9th Jul 2013
> *Catalogue No:* G010002962053O
> *Label:* Sony
> *Length:* 71 minutes
> I believe this is the same recording, PM?


I believe so! Neato!


----------



## Bkeske

James Levine conducts Mozart 
The Symphonies
Wiener Philharmoniker
Deutsche Grammophon 11 CD box, 2015. European release 

CD #5

Symphony No 18 In F Major K 130 
Symphony No 19 In E Flat Major K 132 
Symphony No 20 In D Major K 133


----------



## prlj

*Mahler Symphony No. 9 Bayerischen Rundfunks/Rattle*

Finally had time to dig into this new release. Absolutely heartbreaking final few minutes. Magnificent. 

And thankfully, a live recording that doesn't include the applause at the very end.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

What a sophisticatedly direct version of Johannes' violin sonata no 1


----------



## jambo

A great disc from the first Gauk Edition, very Russian.

*Miaskovsky: *Symphony No. 17 in G sharp minor, Op. 41
*Prokofiev: *Flourish, Mighty Homeland, Op. 114
*Prokofiev: *Russian Overture, Op. 72
*Ivanov-Radkevich: *Russian Overture

Alexander Gauk
USSR State & TV Symphony Orchestra
Grand Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bkeske

Leonard Slatkin conducts Vaughan Williams 
The 9 Symphonies
Philharmonia Orchestra
RCA Red Seal 6 CD box reissue, 1993

CD #6

Flourish For Glorious John
Symphony No. 8 In D Minor
Symphony No. 9 In E Minor


----------



## prlj

*Schubert Symphony No. 9 Resident Orkest The Hague/de Vriend*

My controversial take: This piece would be equally magnificent, if not even better, if all of the repeats were skipped.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

My turntable has felt neglected lately, so I played and enjoyed Op.71.


----------



## Bkeske

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Live The Radio Recordings 1960-1970
RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music

Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 3

CD # 2

Stravinsky - Chant Du Rossignol - Poème Symphonique Pour Orchestre, Boulez conducting
Escher - Nostalgies, Op.21 - Pour Ténor Et Petit Orchestre, Haitink conducting 
Debussy - Jeux - Poème Dansé, Boulez conducting 
Dallapiccola - Variazioni Per Orchestra, Rosbaud conducting


----------



## sAmUiLc

Classical Net Review - Maestrino - The Stokowski Legacy - Part I


The Classical Net web site offers a comprehensive collection of information and news on classical music subjects including articles and CD reviews, composers and their music, the basic repertoire, recommended recordings and a CD buying guide. The site now features over 9000 files of information...



www.classical.net


----------



## jambo

A great orchestration of The Seasons done by Gauk himself. I also thoroughly enjoyed the smaller pieces from Glazunov and Arensky.

*Tchaikovsky: *The Seasons, Op. 37 (excerpts)
*Balakirev: *Islamey
*Glazunov: *Spring, Musical Picture in D major, Op. 34
*Glazunov: *Waltz in D major, Op. 42, No. 3
*Arensky: *March, in memory of Suvorov
*Arensky: *In the Fields, from: Characteristic Pieces for Piano, Op. 36, No. 24
*Arensky: *Waltz in F major, from: 6 Children's Pieces, Op. 34

Alexander Gauk
USSR State Symphony Orchestra
USSR State Radio & TV Symphony Orchestra
1950-1958


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 4 & Concerto for Piano & Violin

with Hagai Shaham (violin)

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley (piano & direction)


----------



## Floeddie

*Florence Beatrice Price - Symphony No. 3 in C Minor*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Sweelinck - Organ Works
Leonhardt, organ 









Mozart - String Quartets K156, K158, K170, K428
Armida Quartet









Schnittke - Symphony 2 ‘St Florian’
Segerstam/Royal Stockholm Philharmonic









Ives - Symphony 1, 3 Places in New England, Robert Browning Overture
Ormandy/Philadelphia 









Strauss II - Die Fledermaus
Kleiber/Bavarian State Orchestra; Varady, Popp, Prey, Rebroff, Kollo


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Piano Concertos, Sonatine, Valses nobles et sentimentales

Monique Haas (piano)

Orchestre National de Paris, Paul Paray


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LeoPiano

Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem

Elizabeth Schwarzkopf, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Philharmonia Chorus and Orchestra, Otto Klemperer

A classic recording. This is a Japanese Warner CD from 2014 that uses a 2011 remastering which sounds great. I find it much cleaner and less congested than the EMI GROC edition.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Russian pianist Tatiana Nikolayeva, who died in 1993 at the age of 69, resurrected for some 17 minutes in my listening room to perform a concert of four excerpts from J.S. Bach’s _Well-Tempered Clavier_: Preludes and Fugues BWV 846, 875, 850, 893. For a good quarter of an hour my listening room was encompassed in complete bliss. Beauty and bliss.

The performance, a live recording which ends in audience applause (not mine – I sat in stunned silence following the closing bars of the Book II B minor fugue), is available on the _BBC Music Magazine_ (Vol. 28 No. 3) accompanying CD, BBCMM442, which also features the Bach Partita No. 1 BWV 825 (with pianist Louis Schwizgebel) and Cello Suite No. 5 BWV 1011 (featuring Andrei Ionita).

















But it is the Nikolayeva performance which took me to that "other" place, inspiring me to look further into the performance art of Nikolayeva. I immediately turned to my CD shelves and pulled from it the box set _The Art of Tatiana Nikolayeva_, a 37 disc Scribendum compilation (SC 810) which includes both books of the WTC as well as much other Bach and the complete Beethoven sonatas and Shostakovich's 24 Preludes and Fugues.










I’ve long admired Nikolayeva’s artistry, but something in the air today really hit me as she played. Yes, as she came to life in my "manspace" (aka "listening room") for a few minutes of transformative music. I know you all have had those moments of revelatory “hearing”, when something familiar flashes on the scene of your ears with a freshness and a fire unlike anything you’ve ever heard before from the same piece. That was my experience today with the four Bach Preludes & Fugues as played by Nikolayeva. This is exceptional music, and today I experienced it in its full glory.

And now with the Scribendum box set, I will explore Nikolayeva's music further. Hopefully the mood will hold. I do hope Tatiana might resurrect at least one more time for my personal listening pleasure. But I’m certain I will still enjoy the music she plays, whether it is performed live in front of me, or pours forth from my SONY, JoLida, and Triangle electronics in a cloud of illusion. In either case, I will experience much of bliss and beauty. And that is what this musical interest, this hobby of ours is all about. Isn't it?


----------



## Rogerx

Hanson conducts Hanson

Eastman-Rochester Orchestra, Eastman Rochester School Of Music Chorus, Howard Hanson

Hanson, H: Song of Democracy
Hanson, H: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 21 'Nordic'
Hanson, H: Symphony No. 2, Op. 30 'Romantic'


----------



## sAmUiLc

Spectacular singing, capped by Pavarotti's high F in head tone at the end.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Mendelssohn! Like it!

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet E-flat major ("No. 0", 1823)*

Mandelring Quartett


----------



## Chilham

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 1, No. 2 & No. 5
Gianandrea Noseda, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Jean-Efflam Bavouzet


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart pianoconcerto 11, Ashkenazy. Spotify.


----------



## Rogerx

Corelli: Concerti grossi, Op. 6

Southwest German Chamber Orchestra, Paul Angerer

Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 1 in D major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 2 in F major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 3 in C minor
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 4 in D major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 5 in B flat major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 6 in F major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 7 in D major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 8 in G minor 'fatto per la notte di Natale'
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 9 in F major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 10 in C major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 11 in B flat major
Corelli: Concerto grosso Op. 6 No. 12 in F major


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Floeddie said:


> *Florence Beatrice Price - Symphony No. 3 in C Minor*


Have you heard the latest DG recording?


----------



## libopera

*Piccinini*, baroque liuto and chitarrone. 1623.


----------



## Georgieva

_Really impressive!_

*Isaac Stern – The Complete Columbia Analogue Recordings*
(2020) 

Box set contents
1st CD Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto op. 35; Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 2
2nd CD Mozart: Violin Sonata KV 378; Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 1; Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto op.64
3rd CD works by Dinicu, Wagner / Wilhelmj, Milhaud, Pugnani, Sarasate, Dvořák / Kreisler, Bloch, Prokofiev / Grunes, Novacek, Dvořák / Waxman, Rimsky-Korsakov, Bizet / Sarasate, Copland, Mozart
4th CD Bach: Violin Concertos BWV 1041 & 1043; Concerto BWV 1060r for violin, oboe, strings, bc; Trio sonata BWV 1038
5th CD Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3; Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 7; Handel: Allegro from Violin Sonata op.13 No. 1
CD 6 - Bartók: Violin Sonata No. 1; Franck: Violin Sonata in A major
7th CD Brahms: Violin Concerto op. 77; Sibelius: Violin Concerto op.47
8th CD Mozart: Sinfonia concertante KV 364; Piano quartet No. 2
9th CD Hindemith: Violin Sonata in C major; Arrangements of works by Kreisler, Dvořák, Schumann, Tchaikovsky, Schubert, Gluck, Mozart, Leclair, Szymanowski, Stravinsky, Mussorgsky, Falla
10th CD Brahms: String Quintet No. 2; Schumann: Piano Quintet op.44
11th CD Brahms: String Sextet No. 1
12th CD Schubert: String Quintet D. 956
13th CD Brahms: Piano Trio No. 1
14th CD Prokofiev: Violin Sonatas No. 1 & 2
15th CD CPE Bach: Violin Sonata in G minor; Bach: Violin Sonatas BWV 1016 & 1023; Handel: Violin Sonata op. 1 No. 3; Tartini: Violin Sonata op. 1 No. 10 "Didone abbandonata"
16/17 CD Brahms: Violin Sonatas No. 1-3; Brahms / Dietrich / Schumann: FAE Sonata
18.CD Vivaldi: Concerto RV 522 for 2 violins, strings, bc; Bach: Violin Concertos BWV 1041 & 1042
19th CD Lalo: Symphonie espagnole op. 21; Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
20th CD Bernstein: Serenade for violin, strings, percussion
CD 21 - Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 2; Saint-Saëns: Introduction & Rondo capriccioso op. 28; Ravel: Tzigane
22nd CD Prokofiev: Violin Concertos No. 1 & 2
23rd CD: Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 2
24th CD Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto op. 35; Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto op.64
25th CD Beethoven: Violin Concerto op.61
CD 26 - Franck: Violin Sonata in A major; Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor
CD 27 - Brahms: Violin Concerto op. 77; Concerto op.102 for violin, cello & orchestra
CD 28 - Vivaldi: Concerts RV 509, 514, 512, 517 for 2 violins, strings, bc
CD 29 - Bartók: Violin Concerto No. 1; Viotti: Violin Concerto No. 22
CD 30 - Stravinsky: Violin Concerto in D major; Symphony in three movements
CD 31 - Berg: Violin Concerto "In memory of an angel"; Bartók: Rhapsodies No. 1 & 2 for violin & piano
32nd CD arrangements for violin & orchestra - works by Tchaikovsky, Brahms, Gershwin, Rimsky-Korsakov, Foster, Kreisler, Dvořák, Debussy, Benjamin, Schubert, Copland; Greensleeves for violin & orchestra
33rd CD Brahms: Violin Sonatas No. 1 & 3
34th CD Mozart: Violin Concertos No. 1 & 5
35th CD Prokofiev: Violin Concertos No. 1 & 2
36th CD Barber: Violin Concerto op. 14; Hindemith: Violin Concerto
37th CD Schubert: Piano Trio No. 1
38th CD Bloch: Baal Shem for violin & piano; Violin Sonata No. 1
39th CD Brahms: Concerto op. 102 for violin, cello, orchestra; Beethoven: Triple Concerto op.56
40th CD Dvořák: Violin Concerto op. 53; Romance op.11
*41st CD Bach: Violin Concerto BWV 1041 & 1042; Concerto BWV 1060r for violin, oboe, strings, bc*
42nd / 43rd CD Brahms: Piano Trios No. 1-3
44th CD Lalo: Symphonie espagnole op. 21; Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
45th CD Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto op. 64; Mahler: At the tempo of the scherzo from Symphony No. 2; Imber: Ha Tikvah
46th CD Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3; Allegro maestoso from Sinfonia concertante KV 364
CD 47 - Schubert: Piano Trio D. 929; Haydn: Piano Trio H15 No. 10
CD 48-51 - Beethoven: Piano Trios No. 1-11
CD 52 - Sibelius: Violin Concerto op. 47; Karelia Suite op.11
53rd CD Mozart: Flute Quartets No. 1-4
54th CD Bartók: Violin Sonatas No. 1 & 2; Webern: 4 pieces op. 7 for violin & piano
55th CD arrangements for violin & orchestra - works by Chopin, Mendelssohn, Rubinstein, Wieniawski, Schubert, Debussy, Rachmaninov, Borodin, Satie, Tchaikovsky
56th CD Mozart: Sinfonia concertante KV 364; Stamitz: Sinfonia concertante in D major for violin, viola, orchestra
57th CD Brahms: Violin Sonata No. 2; Clarinet Sonata op.120 No. 2
58th CD Copland: Violin Sonata; Duo for flute & piano; Nonet
59th CD Enescu: Violin Sonata No. 3; Dvořák: 4 Romantic Pieces op. 75; Brahms / Schumann / Dietrich: FAE sonata; Haydn: Adagio from Violin Concerto H7a No. 2
60th CD Mozart: Concertone KV 190 for 2 violins & orchestra; Pleyel: Sinfonia concertante in B flat major for violin, viola, orchestra
61.CD Mozart / Kreisler: Divertimento in E flat major KV 563
62nd CD Beethoven: Violin Concerto op. 61
63rd CD Beethoven: Leonore Overture No. 3; Pezzo elegiaco from Piano Trio op. 50; Rachmaninov: Andante from Cello Sonata op.19
64 CD Schumann: Dichterliebe op. 48; Bach: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins, strings, bc; Tchaikovsky: Pater noster; Handel: Hallelujah from The Messiah
65th CD Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3; Chausson: Poeme op.25; Faure: Berceuse op.16
66th CD Vivaldi: Concerti op. 8 No. 1-4 "The four seasons"; Vivaldi / Rampal: Concerts RV 509 & 514 for 2 violins, strings, bc
67th CD Mozart: Violin Concertos No. 2 & 4; Adagio KV 261 for violin & orchestra; Rondo KV 373 for violin & orchestra; Mozart / Kreisler: Serenade KV 250 "Haffner"
68th CD Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto op. 35; Tchaikovsky / Glazunov: Meditation from Souvenir d'un lieu cher op.42
69 CD Brahms: Violin Concerto op.77
70 CD Rochberg: Violin Concerto
71 CD Penderecki: Violin Concerto No. 1
*72nd CD Mendelssohn: Piano Trios No. 1 & 2*
73rd CD works by Taki, Hirota, Yamada, Motoori, Yatsuhashi; Japanese traditionals
*74th CD Bach: Concerto BWV 1043 for 2 violins, strings, bc; Vivaldi: Concerto RV 551 for 3 violins, strings, bc; Mozart: Sinfonia concertante KV 364; Hill: Happy Birthday*
75th CD Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto op. 35; Bach: Violin Concertos BWV 1041 & 1042


----------



## Art Rock

*Alfred Hill: String Quartets No. 12, 13 and 14 (Dominion Quartet Naxos)*

Continuing with Australian-New Zealand composer Alfred Hill for my early morning string quartet routine. Volume 5 contains string quartets 12, 13 and 14. One more to go, and starting with a new string quartet composer Sunday.


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Ferguson & Roberto Gerhard: Piano Concertos

Northern Sinfonia, Peter Donohoe (piano / conductor)


Darnton: Concertino for Piano and Strings
Ferguson, H: Concerto for Piano & String Orchestra, Op. 12
Gerhard: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Rowley: Piano Concerto, Op. 49


----------



## thejewk

Listening to Stefano Molardi's wonderful traversal of Bach's Trio Sonatas for Organ for the hundredth time. Wonderful.


----------



## NLaslow

*Richard Strauss: Alpine Symphony*
The Philadelphia Orchestra - André Previn


----------



## HerbertNorman

Joseph Haydn - Symphonies no. 99 - 100 - 101 and 104 - Eugen Jochum - London Philharmonic

The "London Symphonies" are treasures from the "classical" period , a real joy to listen to imo


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 5 'Slavyanskaya'*

_Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 19-22 December 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany
Work length 31:42


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Oboe Concerto & Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme

Alf Nilsson (oboe)

Stockholm Sinfonietta, Neeme Järvi


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'*
_
London Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati_
Recorded: 1965-07-27
Recording Venue: Watford Town Hall, London
Work length 44:11


----------



## Merl

Such a powerful and darker reading. The Ebene really get to the heart of Mozart's works (especially Dissonances). Beautiful recording that I've loved since it came out.


----------



## OCEANE

Wonderful recording of Dorian - lute music by Ronn McFarlance


----------



## Bourdon

Le Chant des Cathédrales

CD 2


----------



## OCEANE

Bachtoven 1 said:


> This is one of my favorite versions of the GV. Great playing and sound, as is always the case with this now defunct label. His two CDs of late Beethoven Sonatas are excellent, too.
> View attachment 176800


Thanks for sharing an album by Rangell and Dorian Recording.

This album is my all-time favorite album in term of interpretation and recording.


----------



## Rogerx

Ellen Taaffe Zwilich: Cello Concerto & Other Works

Zuill Bailey (cello), Santa Rosa Symphony, Elizabeth Dorman, Joseph Edelberg, Francesco Lecce-Chong



 Zwilich: Cello Concerto
Zwilich: Peanuts® Gallery
Zwilich: Prologue and Variations
Zwilich: Romance


----------



## OCEANE

Haydn String Quartets


----------



## Enthusiast

These look like they are more of those compilations by star singers but they are not really. Each disc has a few substantial standalone works (the Monteverdi scene is the exception but even that is a complete scene) that are all very rewarding. Even the pieces I knew sound so much more important to me then they had before. Mezzo, Kate Lindsey's voice and artistry are as good as they get.


----------



## jambo

This is one of the many 2nd hand records I got last weekend. I think there were around 35 total, for $25. Hard gatefold cover, made in Holland with text in French and Dutch.

*Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36

Igor Markevitch
London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

CD 2


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 16*

_Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany
Work length 41:20


----------



## Philidor

Inspired by the polls.

*Morton Feldman: Rothko Chapel (1971)*

Kim Kashkashian, viola
Sarah Rothenberg, piano, celesta
Steven Schick, percussion
Houston Chamber Choir
Robert Simpson


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43*
_
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Santtu-Matias Rouvali_


----------



## Chilham

Orff: Carmina Burana
Jos van Immerseel, Anima Eterna Brugge, Collegium Vocale Gent, Cantate Domino


----------



## Shaughnessy

Noon hour...










*Monteverdi: Il Delirio Della Passione*

Anna Lucia Richter (soprano), Luca Pianca, Ensemble Claudiana

*Works*

Monteverdi: Confitebor tibi Domine, SV 296
Monteverdi: Et è pur dunque vero
Monteverdi: La mia turca
Monteverdi: Lamento d’Arianna, SV 22
Monteverdi: Lamento della Ninfa (Book 8), SV 163
Monteverdi: Ohime ch'io cado
Monteverdi: Prologo: Ritornello...Dal mio Permesso amato (L'Orfeo)
Monteverdi: Pur ti miro (I gaze upon you) from L'Incoronazione di Poppea
Monteverdi: Si dolce e'l tormento, SV332
Monteverdi: Zefiro torna
Link to label authorized complete recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Shaughnessy

Afternoon - Early evening...










*Brahms Lieder*

Anna Lucia Richter (mezzo), Ammiel Bushakevitz (piano)

*Works*

Brahms: Gesänge (5), Op. 72
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 3 Nos. 1-6
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 7 Nos. 1-6
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 71 Nos. 1-5
Brahms: Lieder (4), Op. 96
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 105
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 106
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 107
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 49
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 94
Brahms: Lieder (6), Op. 86
Brahms: Lieder und Gesänge (8), Op. 57
Brahms: Lieder und Gesänge (9), Op. 32
Brahms: Lieder und Romanzen, Op. 14, Nos. 1-8
Brahms: Romanzen und Lieder Op. 84

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nFA1UFh0R4eJcGMbFjgbxky461EkU8LiU


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 33*

_Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983 / February 1984
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany
Work length 43:01


----------



## Philidor

Autumnal colours.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis*

Hallé Orchestra
Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Rogerx

Alfvén: Symphonic Works, Vol. 3

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Łukasz Borowicz

Alfvén: Swedish Rhapsody No. 3, Op. 47 'Dalarapsodi'
Alfvén: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 11


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Joseph Haydn* (1732-1809): *Symphony no. 101 *("The clock", 1794), as recorded in 2008 by the Orchestra Della Svizzera Italiana, conducted by Howard Shelley.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Adolf Hasse* (1699-1783): *Miserere in C minor *(1760), as recorded in 2010 by the Dresdner Barockorchester & Dresdner Chamber Choir, conducted by Hans-Christoph Rademann.

From Wikipedia: In 1771, when hearing 15-year-old Mozart's opera _Ascanio in Alba_, Hasse is reported to have made the prophetic remark to his colleagues: "This boy will cause us all to be forgotten."


----------



## Philidor

Sounds of hopelessness.

*Karl Amadeus Hartmann: Concerto funèbre*

Thomas Zehetmair, violin and conductor
Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie


----------



## Enthusiast

Choosing which Siberlius works to listen to and then which recording is not easy. These are not the last word, Good though.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 2*

Klemperer and the Philharmonia. No comments needed.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Christmas Oratorio


----------



## haziz




----------



## Vasks

_Robert renderings_

*Schumann - Concert Overture: Hermann und Dorethea (Wildner/Naxos)
Schumann - Etudes symphoniques (Richter/Olympia)
Schumann - Fantasiestucke, Op. 73 (Ma & Ax/Sony)*


----------



## realdealblues

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 9_
[Rec. 1967]








_Conductor:_ Georg Solti
_Orchestra:_ London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Floeddie

littlejohnuk1 said:


> Have you heard the latest DG recording?


No, I'm not aware of it. Tell me more!


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder & Mahler: Rückert-Lieder

Live from Salzburg

Elina Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Wiener Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3*

Mitropoulos with the Minneapolis Symphony in 1940. The sound of the recording is substandard, but the interpretation is compelling.


----------



## Monsalvat

Floeddie said:


> No, I'm not aware of it. Tell me more!











It's very good. Yannick Nézet-Séguin with the Philadelphia Orchestra, recorded in May 2021. More info here: Florence Price, Yannick Nézet-Séguin & The Philadelphia Orchestra - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3


----------



## eljr

*Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248*

Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248, Cantata No. 1

The Dunedin Consort, John Butt, Nicholas Mulroy, Clare Wilkinson, Mary Bevan, Matthew Brook

I. Chorus "Jauchzet, frohlocket, auf, preiset die Tage"
Track length7:50



*Release Date:* 21st Oct 2016
*Catalogue No:* CKD499
*Label:* Linn
*Length:* 2 hours 21 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
2nd December 2016









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016


----------



## eljr

*JS Bach: Magnificat & Christmas Cantata 63*

Reconstruction of Bach's first Christmas Vespers in Leipzig
Julia Doyle (soprano), Joanne Lunn (soprano), Clare Wilkinson (alto), Nicholas Mulroy (tenor), Matthew Brook (bass)
Dunedin Consort, John Butt


> It’s an absolute joy – far too good to keep for Christmas. — CD Review, 24th October 2015 More…



*Release Date:* 16th Oct 2015
*Catalogue No:* CKD469
*Label:* Linn
*Length:* 78 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
Choral & Song Choice









Gramophone Magazine
December 2015
Editor's Choice









Gramophone Awards
2016
Finalist - Baroque Voca


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 9

Berliner Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Philidor

Joining the "big symphonies" club.

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 E-flat major*

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Karl Böhm


----------



## littlejohnuk1

We're up to the 8th - one of Ludwig's I've not heard before. Again catchy. Of course by the very special interpreter Gunter Wand.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Monsalvat said:


> It's very good. Yannick Nézet-Séguin with the Philadelphia Orchestra, recorded in May 2021. More info here: Florence Price, Yannick Nézet-Séguin & The Philadelphia Orchestra - Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3


DH did a rather deep and interesting perspective vid on it all.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Saxophone Concerto*

I like Glaznov's music in general, and I play the saxophone, but I don't like the saxophone concerto. I'm taking another stab at it, but as they say in Hotel California, "They stab it with their steely knives, but they just can't kill the beast."


----------



## Hogwash

I don’t know if I like this or dislike it.


----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIES & DANSES ROYALES
*Le Manuscrit du Roi*
_ca. 1270-1320_
Hespérion XXI
Jordi Savall - director
_
AliaVox_


----------



## pianozach

Georgieva said:


> *The Bruckner Symphonies (Organ Transcriptions), Vol. 4*
> 
> Hm...
> 
> View attachment 173252


I'll wait until the accordion transcriptions drop.


----------



## Enthusiast

I played it a few days ago but it's new ... and great.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Glazunov, Symphony No. 2*

Rozhdestvensky was my gateway into Glazunov. It's funny how one conductor can open up a world.


----------



## Barbebleu

More Virtuoso Music for Guitar - the great John Christopher Williams. One of the first of his albums that I bought in the early seventies. Fantastic music played by a master. I saw him at the City Halls in Glasgow in the mid seventies and he was astonishing.


----------



## eljr

*Origines & Departs: French Music for Clarinet & Piano*

Maximiliano Martin (clarinet), Scott Mitchell


> The performances are strong, at times strikingly intense, occasionally large in gesture and scale. — Gramophone Magazine, April 2022



*Release Date:* 4th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* DCD34280
*Label:* Delphian
*Length:* 68 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> I played it a few days ago but it's new ... and great.


Thanks for the info. I'm listening on Spotify. I need a gateway into Messaien's keyboard works.


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

Symphony No.3

A melodious opening of the "Pastoral Symphony", music to dream away to


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm listening on Spotify. I need a gateway into Messaien's keyboard works.


This is an early work (1943) and not at all difficult listening. But it is pure Messiaen. Could be a good choice for you. Messiaen wrote quite a lot of really wonderful piano music, I guess for his wife.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dvorak 8: Kubelik's best recorded Dvorak symphony IMO.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Mykola Lysenko* (1842-1912): *Élégie. La tristesse*, from "*Album from the Summer of 1901, op.39*", as recorded in 2015 by Arthur Greene.

Heart-warming late-romantic piano music by this Ukrainian composer, beautifully performed by Arthur Greene.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various orchestral works
for the rest of today.

_A Somerset Rhapsody_ for orchestra H87 (1906 - rev. 1907):
_Beni Mora: Oriental Suite_ for orchestra H107 (1909-10):
_Invocation_ for cello and orchestra H75 (1911):
_A Fugal Overture_ for orchestra H151 (1922):
_Egdon Heath (A Homage to Thomas Hardy)_ - tone poem
for orchestra H172 (1927):
_Hammersmith_ - prelude and scherzo for military wind band
H178, arr. for orchestra (1930 - arr. 1931):









_The Planets_ - suite for orchestra, with wordless female choir in finale 
H125 (1914-16):









_St Paul's Suite_ for string orchestra H118 (1912-13):
Introductory ballet music for orchestra from the one-act opera
_The Perfect Fool_ H150 (1918-22):
_A Fugal Concerto_ for flute, oboe and string orchestra H152 (1923):
_Brook Green Suite_ for string orchestra H190 (1933):


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Domenico Cimarosa* (1749-1801): *Requiem in G minor* (1787), as recorded in 2006 by the Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne & the Montreux Festival Chorus, conducted by Vittorio Negri. With Elly Ameling (soprano); Richard van Vrooman (tenor); Birgit Finnilä (contralto); Kurt Widmer (bass).

Imho a gorgeous recording with excellent sound quality. A treat.


----------



## 13hm13

Outstanding audiophile recording quality, equal to Zubin Mehta / LAPO 1977 treatment of same score material:

*Charles Gerhardt / National Philharmonic Orchestra – Music From John Williams' Close Encounters Of The Third Kind / Star Wars (1978)*


----------



## Philidor

The stroke of a 16-year-old genius.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: Octet E-flat major op. 20*

Mandelring Quartett
Quartetto di Cremona


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: The Seasons, Op. 67*
Work length 35:37
*Glazunov: Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, Op. 82*
Work length 20:47

_Oscar Shumsky
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi_


----------



## Chilham

Hindemith: Mathis der Maler
Herbert Blomstedt, San Francisco Symphony


----------



## eljr

*Glazunov: The Seasons & Scenes de ballet*

Minnesota Orchestra, Edo de Waart

*Release Date:* 29th Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* 446311
*Label:* Telarc
*Length:* 65 minutes


----------



## pmsummer

ESTAMPIE
_A New Interpretation of the Oldest Preserved Instrumental Music of the Occident_
*Estampies Royales, Manuscrit du Roi*, Frankreich, ca. 1290-1310
Ensemble Nu:n
Falk Zenker - gitarre
Nora Thiele - perkussion
Gert Anklam - saxophone

_Edition Raumklang_


----------



## senza sordino

Palestrina Missa Papae Marcelli, Allegri Miserere, Anerio Venite ad me omnes, Nanino Naec dies, Giovannelli Jubilate deo. Recorded in 1986, Somon Preston and the Choir of Westminster Abbey









Corelli Violin Sonatas Op 5. Recorded in 2013, commemorating the 300 years since the death of Corelli


----------



## eljr

*Strauss, Robert Stolz Conducting The Vienna Symphony Orchestra – Strauss Waltzes*


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Slightly above my understanding level. Six Chamber symphonies - sounds like being in a beautiful aviary


----------



## MartinDB

Some Vaughan Williams, 4th symphony (Pappano and LSO), Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis (LSO string ensemble with Roman Simovic).
Shostakovich preludes and fugues with Igor Levit. On first listening, I don't thinkLevit reaches the heights of Nikolayeva on Melodiya. Not enough melancholy, I feel. But the comparison is unfair, I haven't listened to these works for a long while, and I can't even find the CDs right now, so it doesn't matter. I have yet to listen to Levit playing the passacaglia on DSCH by Ronald Stevenson, which is included in the release shown.


----------



## realdealblues

*Hector Berlioz*
_Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14_
[Rec. 1973]








_Conductor:_ Jean Martinon
_Orchestra:_ Orchestre National De L'ORTF


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, Op. 48*

_Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983 / February 1984
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany
Work length 34:27


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Orchestral music by Lera Auerbach. Her 6th symphony is soon to be premiered. Anyone know how and where one can hear the others? I've mostly heard chamber music by her...


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85*

_Pierre Fournier (cello)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Alfred Wallenstein_
Recorded: 1966-10-23
Recording Venue: UFA-Tonstudio, Berlin
Work length 26:05


----------



## littlejohnuk1

littlejohnuk1 said:


> Slightly above my understanding level. Six Chamber symphonies - sounds like being in a beautiful aviary
> 
> View attachment 176901


Utterly adored Boef sur la toit


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Just had a look at the chronological list of Brazilian composers. Up popped this guy with his Licao. Just finished them.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Kondrashin with Cliburn playing the concerto with the distinction of having 3 1/2 minutes at the beginning that everyone knows and then something else after that.


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Rafael Kubelík: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (1970)

I sometimes wish there were more recordings of this symphony. Listing them all out, there are a bunch: two by Bernstein, two by Abbado, Solti, Boulez, Chailly, Haitink, Sinopoli, as well as Jansons/BRSO, Rattle/Berlin, Maazel etc. Still, I don't ever feel satisfied. It's a contender for my favorite of Mahler's symphonies but it is so enigmatic: I think Rattle said in an interview around the time of the 1995 Mahler Festival in Amsterdam that the emotion in it slips through the cracks. This recording is on the fast side at just under 73 minutes (compare to Klemperer's 101 minutes). After Bernstein's first Mahler cycle for Sony, Deutsche Grammophon recorded Kubelík's cycle, Solti got started on his for Decca, and Haitink recorded his for Philips. Kubelík here is at home with his Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra, a productive partnership. He is not the most overtly expressive conductor of Mahler; Barbirolli and Bernstein are better for that. He is content to let this music stand for itself, delivering a performance that is lighter and perhaps more transparent.


----------



## senza sordino

Monteverdi

Another week, another version of _Vespro della Beata Vergine_ (_Vespers for the Blessed Virgin_) also known as the Vespers of 1610. This one by Jordi Savall et all.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Just finished listening to this six CD set which i picked up rather cheaply from Presto. Enjoyed it immensely!












Messiaen : The Organ Works
Jennifer Bate
Treasure Island Music


Still in an organ mood. Now i've just started listening to this Bach set by Bram Beekman which i managed to pick up at a reasonable price from a seller in the Netherlands. 











*J.S. Bach: Complete Organ Works, Vol. 2
Bram Beekman
Lindenberg Books & Music LBCD-26/27 
1991*


----------



## eljr

*Music of Terry Riley: Sunrise of the Planetary Dream Collector*

Le Mystère des Voix Bulgares
Kronos Quartet


> Perhaps the most interesting of them is Sunrise of the Planetary Dream Collector, which was the first piece Riley composed for the Kronos in 1980; if the music is rooted in Riley’s experience... — The Guardian, 27th July 2015, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 10th Jul 2015
*Catalogue No:* 7559795036
*Label:* Nonesuch
*Length:* 75 minutes


----------



## eljr

*Glière, Mosolov: Harp Concertos*

Xavier de Maistre (harp), WDR Sinfonieorchester, Nathalie Stutzmann

*Release Date:* 21st Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* 19439913812
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 64 minutes


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 6* in F major, Op. 68, “Pastoral”
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1962)

As I continue reading Michael Charry's biography of Szell, I wanted to hear this because of the sensation Szell mad conducting this symphony with the Cleveland Orchestra in 1944, helping Szell land the big job in 1946.









Anton Webern: *Passacaglia*, Op. 1
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1974)

This music is decidedly _not_ pastoral.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Time for something Belgian


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Reinhold Glière symphony no. 2. Can't remember that I liked the composer so much, but now I discovered him for real! HURRA


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

The Danish String Quartet - Wood Works
Dacapo 2014, German release 

- Basically, more traditional folk than ‘classical’, but a wonderful recording none the less, and highly recommended for a bit of ‘change of pace’.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

IMPULSE - 24 World Premieres
Philharmonisches Orchester des Staatstheaters Cottbus - Evan Christ

2 cd-set with compositions by 
Georg Katzer, Valerio Samnicandro, Martin Matalon, Ludger Brümmer, Sydney Corbett, Philippe Hurel, Nina Senk, Oliver Schneller, Florence Baschet, Detlef Heusinger, Daniel Teruggi, Luis Antunes Pena, Nicola Sani, Giovanni Verrando, Thomas Meadowcroft, Robert HP Platz, Annette Schlünz, Luis de Pablo, Atli Ingólfsson, Jörg-Peter Mittmann, Jeffrey Roberts, Hiroyuki Itoh, Jacopo Baboni Schilingi & Chaya Czernowin


----------



## haziz




----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruckner: Symphony #8
Herbert von Karajan conducts Berlin PO
live @ Concertgebouw, Jun 16, 1966
Holland Music Festival
on CD-R


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Poulenc, Saint-Saëns, Roussel, Françaix: Music for piano and winds


----------



## tortkis

Robert Nathaniel Dett (1882-1943): The Complete Piano Works - Clipper Erickson (Navona Records)








Wonderful piano pieces influenced by spirituals and impressionism.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Works for Violin and Piano

Rachel Barton (violin), Thomas Labe (piano)

Liszt: Aus der Ungarischen Kronungsmesse, S381/R465
Liszt: Benedictus S381, No. 1
Liszt: Die drei Zigeuner for violin & piano, S. 383
Liszt: Elegie No. 1, S130
Liszt: Epithalam, S129
Liszt: Grand duo concertant sur la romance 'Le Marin', S. 128
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S244 Nos. 1-19
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 1 in E major
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 2 in C sharp minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 3 in B flat major
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 4 in E flat major
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 5 in E minor 'Héroïde-élégiaque'
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 6 in D flat major
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 7 in D minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 8 in F sharp minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 9 in E flat major 'Pesther Carneval'
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 10 in E major 'Preludio'
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 11 in A minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 12 in C sharp minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 13 in A minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 14 in F minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 15 in A minor 'Rákóczy Marsch'
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 16 in A minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 17 in D minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 18 in F sharp minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 19 in D minor
Liszt: Offertorium S381, No. 2
Liszt: Romance oubliée, for viola/cello/violin & piano, S. 132
Liszt: Sposalizio (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 1)



*Franz Liszt (22 October 1811 – 31 July 1886) *


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1986)


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Rogerx

Glière, Mosolov: Harp Concertos

Xavier de Maistre (harp), WDR Sinfonieorchester, Nathalie Stutzmann



Glazunov: Raymonda, Op. 57: Prélude et la Romanesca
Glière: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in E flat major Op. 74
Mosolov: Harp Concerto
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker: Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mine is from Toshiba EMI, superior to American (1989?) or European (1994?) releases.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Elizabethan Organ Music - works by Munday, Farnaby, Bull, Philips, Gibbons, Byrd
Leonhardt, organ









Schutz - O bone Jesu 
Buxtehude - Membra Jesu Nostri
Monteverdi Choir, English Baroque Soloists/Gardiner









Nielsen - Aladdin
Rozhdestvensky/Danish National RSO; Paevatalu, Ejsing










Strauss - Also Sprach Zarathustra, Aus Italien
Roth/SWR SO


----------



## Art Rock

*Alfred Hill: String Quartets No. 15, 16 and 17 (Dominion Quartet Naxos)*

Continuing with Australian-New Zealand composer Alfred Hill for my early morning string quartet routine. The final volume 6 contains string quartets 15, 16 and 17. Granted, there are many more important string quartet cycles, but this was a delight to listen to again, from start to finish.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet Works

Orchestre de Chambre de Paris, Lars Vogt, Raphaël Sévère, Quatuor Modigliani


Mozart: Concerto pour clarinette en La Majeur- Mozart: Quintette pour clarinette en La Majeur


----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrinth"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD-11 - 
Pierre de Manchicourt (c.1510-1564)

Missa Veni Sancte Spiritus
Motets
Chansons


Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Einojuhani Rautavaara* (1928-2016): *Symphony no.7 "Angel of Light"* (1994), as recorded in 1995 by the Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Leif Segerstam.

One of the highlights of Rautavaara's oeuvre, I think. Wikipedia adds: . It was originally known as The Bloomington Symphony, as it was commissioned to celebrate the 25th anniversary of the founding of the Bloomington Symphony Orchestra. Belonging to his Angel Series, inspired by childhood dreams and revelations, the symphony has won wide popularity for its deep spirituality. In 1997 the premiere recording, by Segerstam, was nominated for the Grammy Award for "Best Classical Contemporary Composition".


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Othmar Schoeck* (1886-1957): *Violin concerto quasi una fantasia in B-flat, op.21* (1920), as recorded in 2012 by Chloë Hanslip (violin) with the Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, conducted by Alexander Vedernikov.

I notice the past decades have seen a re-evaluation of composers who until recently were overshadowed by the usual big names, and Othmar Schoeck seems to be a prime example. I think his violin concerto certainly deserves more recognition, and Chloë Hanslip is a fine advocate to this end.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies and symphonic poems

Wiener Staatsopernorchester, Hermann Scherchen

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 1 in F minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 2 in D minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 3 in D major
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 4 in D minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 5 in E minor
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S359 No. 6 in D major
Liszt: Hunnenschlacht, symphonic poem No. 11, S105
Liszt: Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S97
Liszt: Mazeppa, symphonic poem No. 6, S100
Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1



*Franz Liszt (Raiding, 22 oktober 1811 – Bayreuth, 31 juli 1886)*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Moritz Moszkowski *(1854-1925): *Caprice Espagnole* (1886), as recorded in 2019 by Etsuko Hirose.

Top-class performance for a top-class composer. Many know Moszkowski only from Horowitz' concerto encores, but he obviously has much more to offer. In fact, Ignacy Paderewski said: "After Chopin, Moszkowski best understands how to write for the piano, and his writing embraces the whole gamut of piano technique."


----------



## Philidor

Being on the track of Merl's fantastic blog ...

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart

(i) String Quartet No. 19 C major KV 465 "Dissonances"
(ii) Clarinet Quintet A major KV 581*

(i) Budapest String Quartet; recorded 1952
(ii) Benny Goodman, clarinet; Budapest String Quartet; recorded 1938










Extra recommendation for the 4-CD-box; Debussy/Ravel and Schubert #14 with the Calvet Quartet.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Giovanni Kapsberger* (1580-1651):* Intavolatura di chitarrone, book 4* (1640), as recorded in 2019 by Jonas Nordberg (theorbo).

Inspiring and restful at the same time. Jonas Nordberg has a way of making Baroque music sound transcendental...


----------



## Philidor

Some Franck.

*César Franck

Fantasie en Ut Majeur op. 16
Grande Pièce Symphonique op. 17
Prélude, fugue et variation op. 18*

Jean Langlais
Organ in Sainte-Clothilde, Paris


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Having finished my Verdi marathon, which started back in July I've moved on to a short Villa-Lobos journey with these three discs.




























I prefer the versions of the famous _Bachianas Brasileiras no5 _featuring Bidu Sayão and Victoria De Los Angeles, but the Tilson Thomas is a useful disc, coupling _Bachianas Briasileiras nos 4,5, 7 & 9 _with _Choros no 10_.

_Discovery of Brazil _is colourful film music. The orchestra cope quite well, but the chorus sounds distinctly undernourished.

_Forest of the Amazon _is an adaptation of music written for the film _Green Mansions_ and features Bidu Sayão and the Symphony of the Air and Chorus conducted by the composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony Nos. 3, 5 & Pohjola's Daughter

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Santtu-Matias Rouvali


----------



## Kiki

*Jean Sibelius*
_Symphony No. 2_
*NBC Symphony Orchestra / Arturo Toscanini *• 1940 Live • GOP

Now we're talking! Great anti-sentimental Sibelius #2.


----------



## Philidor

Back to the roots.

*Helmut Lachenmann: Grido (String Quartet No. 3, 2001/2002)*

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## Viardots

*Haydn: String Quartets Op. 77
Quatuor Mosaïques*


----------



## haziz

BBC Radio 3*
Mozart's Symphony No 31 in D in Building a Library with Simon Heighes and Andrew McGregor*
Record Review

Andrew McGregor with the best new recordings of classical music 
9.30 am
Writer Gillian Moore chooses her pick of new releases from Thomas Ades's Beethoven cycle to an invigorating new French recording of Rameau's opera Zoroastre, as well as the track which she has regularly "On Repeat" .

10.30 am
Building a Library
Simon Heighes with his pick of recordings of Mozart's sparkling and tuneful Symphony no.31 in D, nicknamed the "Paris" Symphony.

11.20 am
Record of the Week
Andrew's pick of the best of the best this week









BBC Radio 3 - Record Review, Mozart's Symphony No 31 in D in Building a Library with Simon Heighes and Andrew McGregor


Simon Heighes's pick of the ultimate recording of Mozart's 'Paris' Symphony.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Philidor

Ongoing Mozart pleasure.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 C major KV 465 ("Dissonances")*

Emerson String Quartet

















Yeah, great recording! Much grip, but not overpaced. Clearly shaped lines, good balance between singleton lines and ensemble sound. Nice articulations, sometimes shadowing. Light textures overall. Like it very much.

Furthermore, this recordings is one of the magic ones where the wonderful single characterics are fitting together marvellously.


----------



## haziz

*Mozart: Symphonie No. 31 in D Major, K. 297 "Paris"*
_
Freiburger Barockorchester
Gottfried von der Goltz_
Work length 21:03


----------



## Rogerx

*Bloch: Israel Symphony 3*/Bloch, E: Suite for viola & orchestra



Adriana Kohutková (soprano), Katarína Kramolišová (soprano), Terezia Bajaková (mezzo-soprano), Denisa Hamarová (contralto), Michael Mačuha (baritone), Yuri Gandelsman (viola)

Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Atlas Camerata Orchestra, Dalia Atlas

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Malx

haziz said:


> *Mozart: Symphonie No. 31 in D Major, K. 297 "Paris"*
> 
> _Freiburger Barockorchester
> Gottfried von der Goltz_
> Work length 21:03


Someone's been listening to Radio 3's Building a Library .
*Edit:* just scrolled up and noticed your earlier post - so I award myself the 'stating the b****y obvious' prize. FWIW - its a cracking recording.


----------



## Malx

After a few days feeling under the weather, now back to serious listening!
*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 67, 65 & 9 - Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini.*

Not a bad way to get things rolling again.


----------



## Chilham

Poulenc: Concerto for Organ
Christoph Eschenbach, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Olivier Latry









Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Litergique"
Michel Plasson & Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse









Bloch: Israel Symphony
Dalia Atlas, Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartets

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Michael Barenboim (violin), Yiulia Deyneka (viola) & Kian Soltani (cello)

Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, K493


----------



## Merl

With its strangely leaden tempi this is a very dull account of Mozart's Hunt Quartet. They may play beautifully but gone is Mozart's wit and zest. Disappointed with what I've heard of the Auryn Mozart recordings up to now. 😴


----------



## Monsalvat

Max Bruch: *Violin Concerto No. 1* in G minor, Op. 26
Arthur Grumiaux; Bernard Haitink: Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam (1962)

The sound here is dated but perfectly audible, and Grumiaux is such a _musical_ musician that I am captured by his lyricism and sensitivity. Perhaps I'll turn to this disc's main attraction, the Brahms concerto with van Beinum. Actually since I'm in the mood for this I'll turn to the Beethoven concerto instead:









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Violin Concerto* in D major, Op. 61
Arthur Grumiaux; Colin Davis: Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam (1974)


----------



## Rogerx

cd 5


----------



## Bourdon

Praetorius


----------



## Montarsolo

Bach, Koopman. BWV 565, 564, 540 & 538 💿


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Bang On A Can meets Kyaw Kyaw Naing*

Kyaw Kyaw Naing
Bang On A Can

"Bang on a Can meets Burma in this cross-cultural collaboration with composer and percussionist Kyaw Kyaw Naing. Kyaw Kyaw Naing is a renowned master of the pat waing, the Burmese Drum Circle, a traditional instrument made of 21 separately tuned drums. These drums surround the player completely, and are played melodically at lightning fast speed. Kyaw Kyaw's blazing tempos and blistering musicality have made him famous throughout Southeast Asia, and he has used his gifts to become highly-sought-after as a composer of music for film and as a live performer at Burma's traditional kickboxing tournaments. On this CD, working with Western musicians for the very first time, Kyaw Kyaw matches his mastery of an ancient drumming technique with the edgy 21st century fireworks of Bang on a Can."

Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Renegade Heaven*

Bang On A Can

*Works*

Branca: Movement Within
Dreyblatt: Escalator
Gordon, M: I Buried Paul
Kline: Exquisite Corpses
Wolfe: Believing
Link to label authorized complete recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet, Quartettsatz

Brodsky Quartet (string quartet), Laura van der Heijden

Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor (fragment), D703 ‘Quartettsatz'
Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956


----------



## Enthusiast

haziz said:


> BBC Radio 3
> *Mozart's Symphony No 31 in D in Building a Library with Simon Heighes and Andrew McGregor*
> Record Review
> 
> Andrew McGregor with the best new recordings of classical music
> 9.30 am
> Writer Gillian Moore chooses her pick of new releases from Thomas Ades's Beethoven cycle to an invigorating new French recording of Rameau's opera Zoroastre, as well as the track which she has regularly "On Repeat" .
> 
> 10.30 am
> Building a Library
> Simon Heighes with his pick of recordings of Mozart's sparkling and tuneful Symphony no.31 in D, nicknamed the "Paris" Symphony.
> 
> 11.20 am
> Record of the Week
> Andrew's pick of the best of the best this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC Radio 3 - Record Review, Mozart's Symphony No 31 in D in Building a Library with Simon Heighes and Andrew McGregor
> 
> 
> Simon Heighes's pick of the ultimate recording of Mozart's 'Paris' Symphony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


I wonder which Mozart he picked. I didn't persevere with him (Simon Heighes) as I found him focusing on minor things he didn't like (and rather snidely) and not hearing some pretty wonderful aspects of some of the excerpts he played. I hate it when critics do that and fear that it too often leads to bland choices,

EDIT - I can see (now) from Malx's post which one he picked and that may indeed be a good one (I don't know it yet) but even if it is I remain distressed by the reviewers petty approach to his task!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Argerich with Abbado and the Berlin Phil.


----------



## eljr

*Renaissance Choral Masterpieces*

The Sixteen, The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Gabrieli Consort, Gabrieli Players & Gabrieli Consort, Harry Christophers, Stephen Cleobury, Paul McCreesh

*Release Date:* 16th Jan 2012
*Catalogue No:* 4783622
*Label:* Decca
*Series: *Virtuoso
*Length:* 78 minutes


----------



## Malx

The soundtrack to Liverpool getting beaten by bottom of the table Nottingham Forest.
*Liszt, Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12 - Gabriel Stern.*

I'm no expert on Liszt's music but I enjoy this recording both for the piano sound and the interpretation as I hear it.


----------



## Enthusiast

I woke up this morning needing to listen to Beethoven's 7th. I turned to Savall which is a great account. It really is. But it wasn't the one I had playing in my head so I will need to look again for a more "conventional" one.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Symphony Nos. 3, 5 & Pohjola's Daughter
> 
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Santtu-Matias Rouvali


This one is yet to be issued (even as a download) in UK. Given how good the first two CDs in the series were I feel almost sure it will be good but is it available now in the Netherlands? Or how did you get it?


----------



## starthrower

My wife chose these this morning. And no argument from yours truly. But that's it for today. The cold spell is over and we've got some whether in the low 70s for the next few days. Heading out soon...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing with Gustav Holst - various vocal/choral works part one.

_Winter and the Birds_ - part-song for unaccompanied female choir
H- [Text: Fritz Bennicke Hart] (1894): a)
_The Autumn Is Old_ - part-song for unaccompanied mixed choir
H1 [Text: Thomas Hood] (1895): a)
_O Lady, Leave That Silken Thread_ - part-song for unaccompanied mixed choir
H4 [Text: Thomas Hood] (1895): a)
_Soft and Gently_ from _Three Short Part-Songs_ for unaccompanied female choir
H13 [Text: Heinrich Heine] (1896): a)
_The Cloud Messenger_ - ode for alto, mixed choir and orchestra H111
[Kālidāsa - transl. from Sanskrit by Gustav Holst] (1910-12): b)

a) with The Finzi Singers/Paul Spicer
b) with Della Jones (mez.), the London Symphony Chorus
and the London Symphony Orchestra/Richard Hickox









_Margrete's Cradle-Song_ - song for voice and piano, from _Four Songs_ H14
[Text: Henrik Ibsen, transl. by William Archer] (1896-98): a)
_Six Songs_ for soprano and piano H69 [Texts: Alfred, Lord Tennyson/Philip Sidney/anon.
English/Nicholas Breton/William Blake/Alfred H. Hyatt] (1903-04): a)
_The Heart Worships_ - song for voice and piano H95 [Text: Alice M. Buckton] (1907): b)
_(9) Hymns from the Rig Veda_ for medium voice and piano H90 [Texts: Hindu scripture,
transl. from Sanskrit by Gustav Holst] (1907-08): b)

a) with Susan Gritton (sop.) and Steuart Bedford (pf.)
b) with Christopher Maltman (bar.) and Steuart Bedford (pf.)









_Light Leaves Whisper_ - partsong for unaccompanied mixed choir
H20 [Text: Fritz Hart] (1896):
_Ave Maria_ - partsong for unaccompanied female choir H49 (1900):
_(5) Songs from "The Princess" _for unaccompanied female choir
H80 [Texts: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1905):
_Home They Brought Her Warrior Dead_ - partsong for unaccompanied female choir
H81 [Text: Alfred, Lord Tennyson] (1905):
_In Youth Is Pleasure - _partsong for unaccompanied mixed choir
H76 [Text: Robert Wever] (c. 1907):
_Jesu, Thou the Virgin-born_ - partsong for unaccompanied mixed choir, from
_Four Old English Carols _H82 [Text: anon. 15th c. English] (1907): a)
_A Welcome Song_ - partsong for mixed choir, oboe and cello, from _Two Carols_
H91 [Text: anon. 15th c. English] (1907-08):
_Two Eastern Pictures_ - partsongs for female choir and harp
H112 [Texts: Kālidāsa, transl. from Sanskrit by Gustav Holst] (1911):

a) with soloists William Lee (ten.), Amos McMaster-Christie (ten.),
John Marsh (bass) and David Tilley (bass).


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> This one is yet to be issued (even as a download) in UK. Given how good the first two CDs in the series were I feel almost sure it will be good but is it available now in the Netherlands? Or how did you get it?


A friend of mine works in a storehouse., he's got a list with thins I want so.......( friends price)


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> A friend of mine works in a storehouse., he's got a list with thins I want so.......( friends price)


Is he looking for more friends? A British friend could be interesting for him ...


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen





































I bought this set a lot more expensive, for those interested. 









Intégrale de l'oeuvre d'orgue: Messiaen, Olivier, Jennifer Bate, Louis Thiry, Naji Hakim: Amazon.fr: CD et Vinyles}


Intégrale de l'oeuvre d'orgue: Messiaen, Olivier, Jennifer Bate, Louis Thiry, Naji Hakim: Amazon.fr | Formats: CD, Vinyl, MP3 |Livraison gratuite dès 25 € d'achat



www.amazon.fr


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Maria von Weber: Concerto No. 1, Variations & Grand duo

Deutsches Symphonie Orchester Berlin, Aziz Shokhakimov, Jean Frédéric Neuburger, Raphaël Sévère


Weber: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 73
Weber: Grand Duo Concertant for clarinet and piano, Op. 48
Weber: Variations on a theme from 'Silvana' for clarinet & piano, Op. 33


----------



## Vasks

*Guglielmi - Overture to "La Lanterna di Diogene" (Biancalana/Bongiovanni)
Pugnani - Sinfonia in G (Goebel/Calliope)
W. A. Mozart - Piano Sonata #9, K.311 (Ranki/Hungaraton)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #34 (Muller-Bruhl/Naxos)*


----------



## eljr

*
Rota Fortunae, Musical Portraits in Tarot*

Francesco Molmenti (guitar)

*Release Date:* 28th May 2021
*Catalogue No:* DVC00305
*Label:* Da Vinci Classics
*Length:* 53 minutes


----------



## Bkeske

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Live The Radio Recordings 1980-1990
RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music
Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 5

CD # 8

Mozart - Piano Concerto No. 24 In C Minor, K. 491, Haitink conducting & Brendel, piano
Stravinsky - Symphony Of Psalms, Sir Colin Davis conducting 
Roussel - Symphony No. 3 In G Minor, Op. 42, Hans Vonk conducting


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Copland, Piano Concerto, Orchestral Variations, Short Symphony, Symphonic Ode*

Michael Tilson Thomas with the San Francisco Symphony


----------



## Becca

Enthusiast said:


> This one is yet to be issued (even as a download) in UK. Given how good the first two CDs in the series were I feel almost sure it will be good but is it available now in the Netherlands? Or how did you get it?


Based on the live concerts which (I presume) were the basis of the recording, the 3rd didn't impress but the 5th was good, albeit not in my top tier.


----------



## Enthusiast

Becca said:


> Based on the live concerts which (I presume) were the basis of the recording, the 3rd didn't impress but the 5th was good, albeit not in my top tier.


Just to check we are on the same page about these: did you like the first two records?


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak, Tchaikovsky & Borodin: String Quartets

Escher String Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

I keep meaning to play some Josquin Desprez but running out of time. Happily, I succeeded today.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Happy 211th birthday to Franz--I can't think of a better way to celebrate than listening to this jaw-dropping recording!


----------



## Becca

Enthusiast said:


> Just to check we are on the same page about these: did you like the first two records?


The first was excellent, one of the best. The 2nd wasn't quite as well done but still worth keeping. I also been impressed with his 4th (A-) and the 6th and 7th, both of which can still (?) be seen on the GSO concert site.

P.S. I posted a link to the 4th on yesterday's Rouvali/Sibelius thread.


----------



## Philidor

Streamed via Qobuz.

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 3 C major op. 52
Symphony No. 5 E-flat major op. 82*

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Santtu-Matias Rouvali










I was very happy with both symphonies. As Becca pointed out, maybe not top drawer, however, very precise and straightforward playing.

Symphony No. 1 with Rouvali completely flashed me, my favourite for this work.
Symphony No. 2 ... well, not the same level.
Symphonies No. 3 and 5 ... somewhere in between. But I really like this recording. I don't think that it will blast away my references (Celibidache/Swedish RSO, Karajan/BPO/DG, Bernstein/VPO, maybe Mäkelä), but it is well worth listening imho.


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernst Toch: Piano Concerto No.1, Peter Pan, Pinocchio Overture, Big Ben (NDR Symphony Orchestra, Leon Botstein, Todd Crfow, New World Records)*

It was great to re-play the seven Toch symphonies. This CD gives me a more mixed reaction. The first piano concerto (1926) suffers (for me) from a particularly uninteresting first movement, and although the remainder is somewhat better, it is not enough to save the piece. Peter Pan is a relatively late (1956) composition. It is a vivid mood piece. Pinocchio (1935), named a "merry overture" is maybe even more successful. Perhaps the most interesting piece is the final one from 1934, a variation fantasy on the famous Westminster Chimes tune (aka Big Ben).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Seasons*

Ola Gjeilo on piano or keyboard. Lovely music for watching leaves fall.


----------



## eljr

*Humanity*

Simone Drescher (cello)
Sinfonietta Riga, Jānis Liepiņš

*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* GWK157
*Label:* GWK Records
*Length:* 68 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

As I said in an earlier post I woke up wanting to hear Beethoven 7 so I played the wonderful Savall recording. Wonderful but not like the more conventional account that was in my head. Gielen is hardly "conventional" - he has lots of exciting interpretive points to make - but he did the trick. That it is a performance that really builds up a head of steam was a bonus.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mine is on LaserDisc.


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

Symphony No.4


----------



## Enthusiast

Disc 3 - quartets 18 and 19 (K 464 and 465). Great!


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Becca

Philidor said:


> Streamed via Qobuz.
> 
> *Jean Sibelius
> 
> Symphony No. 3 C major op. 52
> Symphony No. 5 E-flat major op. 82*
> 
> Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
> Santtu-Matias Rouvali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was very happy with both symphonies. As Becca pointed out, maybe not top drawer, however, very precise and straightforward playing.
> 
> Symphony No. 1 with Rouvali completed flashed me, my favourite for this work.
> Symphony No. 2 ... well, not the same level.
> Symphonies No. 3 and 5 ... somewhere in between. But I really like this recording. I don't think that it will blast away my references (Celibidache/Swedish RSO, Karajan/BPO/DG, Bernstein/VPO, maybe Mäkelä), but it is well worth listening imho.


Personally and for the most part I prefer what I have heard of Rouvali to Mäkelä


----------



## eljr

*Cello On Fire*

Peter Hudler

*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 99272
*Label:* Gramola
*Length:* 65 minutes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm listening to symphony no. 5 by Prokofiev. Once in my life I thought this was very modern...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 1*

Iwaki gets his orchestra to play with a light touch.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Frédéric Chopin *(1810-1849): *Polonaise "Tragic", op.44* (1841), as recorded in the sixties by Vladimir Horowitz.

An oldie, with not-too-excellent sound quality by today's standards, but the performances by Horowitz are worth it imho. Raw and forthright.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 7 in E major 
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Bkeske

Watching/Listening to The Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. Today’s program:


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Edward Elgar* (1857-1934):* The Dream of Gerontius, op.38* (1900), as recorded in 1964 by the Hallé Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers, Hallé Choir, Sheffield Philharmonic Chorus, conducted by Sir John Barbirolli. With Richard Lewis (tenor), Kim Borg (bass), Dame Janet Baker (mezzo-soprano).

This is supposed to be a benchmark recording, and, sure enough, the performers and the performance are great, but I'm not too comfortable with the sound engineering: the voices of the soloists are a bit too upfront in the mix for my taste, and the CD has an overall volume that makes it sound like the compression/limiter knob was turned up a bit too high. But that's all personal preference, of course.


----------



## Philidor

Difficult.

*Giuseppe Verdi: Rigoletto*

Duca - Jussi Björling
Gilda - Roberta Peters
Rigoletto - Robert Merrill
Maddalena - Anna Maria Rota
Sparafucile - Giorgio Tozzi
Monterone - Vittorio Tatozzi

Rome Opera Orchestra & Chorus

Jonel Perlea

Recorded 1956










Jonel Perlea unfolds the drama quite well imho. Merrill gloriuos.

The recording was made after Björling's best time. Still beautiful voice, however. the presentation is a little strained and not too much emotionally involved. Similar Roberta Peters: Distant.

Nuff said - Björling's fans will appreciate this late harvest, but if you're not into Björling, there are enough alternatives.


----------



## eljr

*Reger: 52 Chorale Preludes, Op. 67*

Christopher Anderson (organ)

*Release Date:* 17th Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* CRC3935-36
*Label:* Centaur
*Length:* 2 hours 12 minutes


----------



## Chilham

Grofé: Grand Canyon Suite
Antal Doráti, Detroit Symphony Orchestra









Still: Symphony No. 1 "Afro-American"
John Jeter, Fort Smith Symphony









Piston: The Incredible Flutist
Andrew Litton, Dallas Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 3 _
*Les Siècles / François-Xavier Roth*
Rec. 2020
Harmonia Mundi

Uplifting!


----------



## Art Rock

*Michael Torke: Color Music, Adjustable Wrench, Javelin (Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, David Zinman et al, Decca)*

This CD is a re-issue of an original Argo CD with Torke's Color Music (a suite of five different compositions for orchestra), with two tracks added: Adjustable Wrench (London Sinfonietta, Kent Nagano ) and Javelin (Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Yoel Levi). It makes for a good introduction to this American composer (1961), whose work is influenced by jazz and minimalism.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Bonaventura Rubino* (1603-1668): *Miessa di morti à 5 concertata (Requiem)* (~1653), as recorded in 2014 by the Choeur de Chambre de Namur, conducted by Leonardo García Alarcón.

A requiem a day keeps insomnia at bay... Rubino's Requiem for this evening. Choir accompanied by a soft organ. Perhaps not on the list of all-time best brilliant choral compositions, but still well-crafted and restful, and well worth having. Great recording sound quality, too.


----------



## Bkeske

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Live The Radio Recordings 1990-2000
RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music

Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 6

CD # 13

Pijper - Zes Symfonische Epigranem, Haitink conducting
Berlioz - Les Nuits D'été, Op. 7, Haitink conducting 
Strauss - Tod Und Verklärung, Op. 24, Masur conducting 
Ives - Three Places In New England, Adams conducting


----------



## sAmUiLc

Contents..




__





Elgar Campoli 4PD10 [JW]: Classical CD Reviews- February 2006 MusicWeb-International


Classical CD reviews posted every day



www.musicweb-international.com


----------



## eljr

*Brahms, Korngold: Piano Trios*

Feininger Trio

*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* AVI8553513
*Label:* Avi Music
*Length:* 59 minutes


----------



## tortkis

Hommage à Kurtág - Movses Pogossian, violin (New Focus Recordings)








György Kurtág: Signs, Games, and Messages
Aida Shirazi: Sign
Kay Rhie: Game
Jungyoon Wie: Message
Gabriela Lena Frank: Melodia para Movses
Béla Bartók: Melodia, from Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz 117
Zoltán Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7 (with Rohan de Saram, cello)


----------



## Philidor

Next KV 465.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 C major KV 465 ("Dissonances")*

Klenke Quartet










The introduction ... a thriller. The rest - finest Mozart playing. Marvellous recording.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Ludwig's 9 tonight. Or as DH calls it THE NINTH!. Last of the base cycle by Gunter Wand.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Hilary Hahn / The Academy Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields, Sir Neville Marriner conducting
Sony Classical 2001

Brahms - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D Major, Op. 77
Stravinsky - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D


----------



## eljr

*, Rachmaninoff & Brahms*

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano), Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)

*Release Date:* 1st Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4862388
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 82 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Milhaud: Chamber music for clarinet, violin & piano


----------



## Bkeske

Emerson String Quartet - Webern Works For String Quartet. 
Deutsche Grammophon 1995

Slow Movement For String Quartet
Five Movements For String Quartet
String Quartet
Six Bagatelles For String Quartet
Rondo For String Quartet
Movement For String Trio
Three Pieces For String Quartet
String Trio, Op. 20
String Quartet, Op. 28


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## littlejohnuk1

I've come for the Romeo and Juliet:


----------



## Bkeske

André Previn conducts Barber & Korngold Violin Concertos.
The London Symphony Orchestra w/Gil Shaham, violin.
Deutsche Grammophon 1994

Barber - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra Op. 14
Korngold - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra In D Major Op. 35 / Much To Do About Nothing Suite Op. 11.


----------



## pmsummer

FROM ME FLOWS WHAT YOU CALL TIME
TWILL BY TWILIGHT (In Memory of Morton Feldman)
REQUIEM
*Toru Takemitsu*
Nexus Percussion Ensemble
Pacific Symphony Orchestra
Carl St.Clair - conductor
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius: *Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Mäkelä 

Simply wonderful, a highlight from a cycle that is an outstanding achievement in every regard. My esteem for this set has only grown with repeated listens.


----------



## Bkeske

Mariss Jansons conducts Debussy, Dutilleux, & Ravel 
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
RCO Live 2008, Netherlands release 

Debussy - La Mer, Trois Esquisses Symphoniques
Dutilleux - L'Arbre Des Songes
Ravel - La Valse, Poème Chorégraphique


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Prokofiev: *Suites from _The Buffoon_, Op. 21a; _The Steel Dance_, Op. 41a, and _The Love for Three Oranges, _Op. 33a
Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

I've a real soft spot for the audacious and wildly imaginative earlier works of Prokofiev.


----------



## haziz

*Chopin: Nocturnes (selection)*
_
Sandor Falvai (piano)








_


----------



## Rogerx

Aleksandr Arkhangelsky: All-Night Vigil & Hymns

Choir of the Publishing Department of the Moscow Patriarchate, Ariadna Rybakova


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Organ Music Before Bach - Works by Pachebel, Froberger, Muffat, Kerl, Fischer
Koito, organ









Britten - Turn of the Screw
Davis/Orchestra of the Royal Opera House; Donath, Harper, Tear, June


----------



## Monsalvat

I listened to a lot of odds and ends earlier. Including Szell's _Till Eulenspiegel_, Levine's _Metamorphosen_, Sinopoli's _Der Freischütz_ overture, Klemperer's _Hänsel und Gretel_ overture, and Karajan's 1976 recording of the _Haffner_ symphony for Deutsche Grammophon. Right now I'm listening to his _Jupiter_:








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 41* in C major, KV 551, “Jupiter”
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1976)

This recording features tight rhythmic control, a strong sense of ensemble, and beautiful lyricism. With respect to those who can't stand Karajan, I'm not hearing much to hate here. There is more to Karajan that just that "sound" even though he is able to get a real beauty of tone out of the orchestra at any dynamic level or tempo. He was totally immersed in the art of music, fastidious about details and thoroughly, thoroughly musical.

Earlier I also listened to Herbert Blomstedt's Brahms Fourth, recorded last year:








Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Herbert Blomstedt: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (2021)

No Beethoven symphonies today; maybe tomorrow, though. As I read Szell's biography by Michael Charry, I've been revisiting his recordings of the Beethoven symphonies which were so important to him. Many of the same traits I listed about Karajan's _Jupiter_ are also evident in Szell, yet the sound is totally different. Both of these conductors are important enough to me that I have picked up their biographies; I read Osborne's biography of Karajan last year. One other commonality between them is their total dedication to improving one musical ensemble over the course of decades. The results from both are often astonishing in quality.


----------



## Rogerx

Ned Rorem: Orchestral Works

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw

Rorem: Eagles
Rorem: String Symphony
Rorem: Sunday Morning


----------



## Floeddie

Dvorak Quintet Op. 81 & Op. 97: Boris Giltburg (piano), Pavel Nikl (viola) Pavel Haas Quartet 2017


----------



## sAmUiLc

While I can't stand Gardiner (avoiding him at any cost - cost? what cost??), I love Herreweghe in HIP (G is crass vs H is elegant - in fact, I find G worse in romantic repertoire). Anyway, I love this one, also especially for the fact that an alto - much more natural voice for the range - sings instead of a usual counter-tenor in these days HIP.


----------



## Rogerx

Famous Trumpet Concertos

Ludwig Güttler (trumpet/conductor), Joachim Bischof (cello), Werner Zeibig (double bass), Friedrich Kircheis (harpsichord/organ), Mathias Schmutzler (trumpet), Friedemann Jahnig (viola), Michael Eckoldt (violin), Roland Straumer (violin)

Virtuosi Saxoniae


Franceschini, P: Sonata in D
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E flat major, Hob. VIIe:1
Lazzari, F A: Sonata à 6 in D major
Mozart, L: Trumpet Concerto in D major
Mudge: Concerto No. 1 in D major
Mudge: Trumpet Concerto in D
Telemann: Concerto TWV 517 in D major for trumpet, strings & b.c.
Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Trumpets, Strings & Continuo in C major, RV 537


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today we are celebrating the 19th Sunday after Trinity. Bach's first cantata for this occasion was this one:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ich elender Mensch, wer wird mich erlösen" BWV 48*

Bernhard Landauer, countertenor
Christoph Prégardien, tenor
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman


----------



## 13hm13

Grace Williams

Anthony Camden (oboe), Howard Snell (trumpet)

London Symphony Orchestra, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, English Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Groves, David Atherton


----------



## haydnguy

The boxed set cover is below.


From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrinth"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD-12 - 
ORLANDO DI LASSO (1532-1594)

Lagrime di San Pietro


Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Karol Szymanowski *(1882-1937):* Stabat Mater, op.53 *(1926), as recorded in 1993 by the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus, conducted by Sir Simon Rattle. With Florence Quivar (mezzo-soprano), John Connell (bass), Elzbieta Szmytka (soprano). 

A remarkable work, presented here in an excellent performance and sound quality. 
From Wikipedia: Karol Szymanowski's Stabat Mater, Op. 53, was composed in 1925 to 1926 for soprano, alto and baritone soloists, SATB choir, and orchestra. The work is divided into six movements and uses Jozef Janowski's (1865–1935) Polish translation of the Marian hymn, Stabat Mater. Szymanowski's first composition on a liturgical text, Stabat Mater is characterized by his use of Polish melodies and rhythms. Following a trip to Zakopane in 1922, Szymanowski wrote of Polish folk music: "[it] is enlivening by its proximity to Nature, by its force, by its directness of feeling, by its undisturbed racial purity." Szymanowski's pairing of Polish musical elements with a liturgical text in Stabat Mater is unique.


----------



## Chilham

Honegger: Le Roi David
Daniel Reuss,Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Athena Poullos, Lucie Chartin, Marianne Beate Kielland, Thomas Walker, Christophe Balissat, Ensemble Vocal De Lausanne









Poulenc: Gloria
Mariss Jansons, Concertgebouworkest, Netherlands Radio Choir, Luba Orgonasova









Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites (Highlights)
Kent Nagano, Orchestre de l'Opéra National de Lyon, Choeur de L'Opéra National de Lyon, José Van Dam, Jean-Luc Vila, Martine Dupuy, Catherine Dubosc


----------



## Rogerx

Cinema

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano



Glass, P: The Poet Acts
Legrand: The Windmills of your Mind
Rota, N: Love Theme (from "The Godfather")
Williams, John: Sabrina’s Theme (from Sabrina)
Williams, John: Schindler's List: Theme


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ivan Moravec plays Chopin


Ivan Moravec plays Chopin. Vox: VXP7908. Buy CD online. Ivan Moravec (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 4 (arr. Erwin Stein) _
*Barbara Hannigan / Camerata RCO / Rolf Verbeek*
Rec. 2021 Live
Alpha

This chamber arrangement is interesting. I really like the use of the piano and the percussions.

The performance is extremely slow, although it does speed up moderately at places. (Of course some may find it unethically fast instead.)

The amazing Barbara Hannigan is overwhelming. She steals the spotlight despite Verbeek's as well as the chamber score's idiosyncrasy constantly shouting for attention.

At the end of the day, I think this is a rather strange but very interesting Mahler #4.


----------



## Malx

This morning I started playing Bohm's '63 recording of Cosi Fan Tutte but gave up after half an hour or so - I am getting less tolerant of recitative so took the decision that lifes too short to listen to something that irritates even on a minor level. Maybe highlight discs might be more acceptable these days something I would have baulked at suggesting in the past.

Moving on:
*Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 9 & 10 - Fitzwilliam String Quartet.








*


----------



## Viardots

*Haydn: String Quartets Op. 20
Quatuor Mosaïques*


----------



## Malx

Kiki said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> _Symphony No. 4 (arr. Erwin Stein) _
> *Barbara Hannigan / Camerata RCO / Rolf Verbeek*
> Rec. 2021 Live
> Alpha
> 
> This chamber arrangement is interesting. I really like the use of the piano and the percussions.
> 
> The performance is extremely slow, although it does speed up moderately at places. (Of course some may find it unethically fast instead.)
> 
> The amazing Barbara Hannigan is overwhelming. She steals the spotlight despite Verbeek's as well as the chamber score's idiosyncrasy constantly shouting for attention.
> 
> At the end of the day, I think this is a rather strange but very interesting Mahler #4.


I have the Kate Royal Manchester Camarata recording under Douglas Boyd and the timings are remarkably similar so maybe the performance isnt as slow as you thought!
I'm intrigued by the conditions of the recording - live in an empty theatre during covid, and how that may have affected the sound. I will stream this in the next few days.
Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pietro Yon* (1886-1943): *Organ sonata no.3 "Sonata Romantica" *(1933), as recorded in 2020 by Tommaso Mazzoletti, on the Fisk organ of the Lausanne Cathedral, Switzerland.

Yon was an Italian-born organist and composer who made his career in the United States. Though he's mostly known for his evergreen "Gesu Bambino", he produced some lovely and inspiring organ works, the gist of which is neatly collected here.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> This morning I started playing Bohm's '63 recording of Cosi Fan Tutte but gave up after half an hour or so - I am getting less tolerant of recitative so took the decision that lifes too short to listen to something that irritates even on a minor level. Maybe highlight discs might be more acceptable these days something I would have baulked at suggesting in the past.
> 
> Moving on:


I think I'm going the other way with recitative - it used to bore me but less so now. But I like it to have some life, to communicate even though I can't understand the words. More modern recordings seem better in this respect. One of my favourite Mozart opera recordings is Klemperer's Magic Flute which has the whole opera but none of the spoken words. I wouldn't recommend highlights discs myself - they miss out the main highlight which is the unfolding drama.


----------



## Enthusiast

Becca said:


> Personally and for the most part I prefer what I have heard of Rouvali to Mäkelä


I think I have been coming to the same conclusion. Luckily we can have both!


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernest Bloch: String Quartets 1-4 (Griller String Quartet, Decca, 2 CD's)*

Continuing the early morning string quartet with Swiss-born American composer Ernest Bloch. Today the first CD, containing the first and third quartets.


----------



## Merl

Decent recordings but the Juilliard are more distinctive in their earlier 60s set, especially in the K.458 Hunt. Certainly recommendable though (and I've not listened to SQs 14-16 yet).


----------



## Malx

*Rihm, String Quartet No 4 - Alban Berg Quartet.*

Live recording, sound could be a bit better but a committed performance.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various vocal/choral works
part two for this morning.

_A Dirge for Two Veterans_ for male choir, brass and percussion
H121 [Text: Walt Whitman] (1914): a)
_Ode to Death_ for mixed choir and orchestra
H144 [Text: Walt Whitman] (1919): b)

a) with the Joyful Company of Singers/Stephen Westrop
and the City of London Sinfonia/Richard Hickox
b) with the London Symphony Chorus/Stephen Westrop
and the London Symphony Orchestra/Richard Hickox









_Terly, Terlow_ - carol for mixed choir, oboe and cello, from _Two Carols_
H91 [Text: anon. medieval English] (1916):
_This Have I Done for My True Love_ - carol for unaccompanied mixed choir
H128, from _Three Carols for Unaccompanied Chorus_
[Text: anon. Cornish poem] (1916): a)
_Lullay My Liking - _partsong for unaccompanied mixed choir
H129 [Text: anon. medieval English] (1916): b)
_Of One That Is So Fair and Bright_ - partsong for unaccompanied mixed choir
H130 [Text: anon. medieval English] (1916):
_Bring Us in Good Ale_ - partsong for unaccompanied mixed choir
H131 [Text: anon. 15th c. English] (1916):
_Six Choral Folk Songs_ for unaccompanied mixed choir H136 [Text: anon.
folk sources from Hampshire, Devon and Cornwall] (1916): c)
_Diverus and Lazarus_ - partsong for unaccompanied mixed choir
H137 [Text: anon. English folk sources] (c. 1917): d)

a) with soloist Victoria Simmonds (mez.)
b) with soloists Jane Farrell (sop.), Justine Davies (sop.),
Ruth Parker (sop.) and Jeremy Davies (bar.)
c) with soloists Victoria Simmonds (mez.) and Elizabeth
Henderson (sop.) in one of the six songs
d) with soloists David Henderson (bass) and Paul Im Thurn (bass)









_Four Songs_ for voice and violin H132 [Texts: anon. medieval
English] (1916-17):









_The Hymn of Jesus_ - for two mixed choir, female semi-choir and orchestra
H140 [Text: from the _Apocryphal Acts of St. John_] (1917):
_Choral Symphony_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra
H155 [Text: John Keats] (1923-24):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Error...Error...Error...​


----------



## Kiki

Malx said:


> This morning I started playing Bohm's '63 recording of Cosi Fan Tutte but gave up after half an hour or so - I am getting less tolerant of recitative so took the decision that lifes too short to listen to something that irritates even on a minor level. Maybe highlight discs might be more acceptable these days something I would have baulked at suggesting in the past.
> 
> Moving on:
> *Shostakovich, String Quartets Nos 9 & 10 - Fitzwilliam String Quartet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am under the impression that in the past, say in the 80s and 90s, whenever a new complete opera recording was released, a separate highlight disc would also be released, e.g. those from the likes of Karajan and Abbado on DG.

These days I don't seem to notice such highlight discs, but then there seems to be fewer opera recordings anyway. This is probably a reflection of the declining global spending power.



Malx said:


> I have the Kate Royal Manchester Camarata recording under Douglas Boyd and the timings are remarkably similar so maybe the performance isnt as slow as you thought!
> I'm intrigued by the conditions of the recording - live in an empty theatre during covid, and how that may have affected the sound. I will stream this in the next few days.
> Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


You're right. The recordings I have fall mostly between 50 and 60 mins, and most in the range 55 to 58, so at 56:46 it is indeed average.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52/ Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63


Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä


----------



## MartinDB

(Gidon) Kremer plays Schnittke starting my day. Works I have not heard for some time, or ever in these performances.


----------



## Philidor

Rott or Rotten?

*Hans Rott: Symphony No. 1 E major*

Bamberger Symphoniker
Jakub Hrůša










Have to relisten Järvi's recording. As fine as it is, Hrůša's recording didn't convince me fully, although I appreciate this conductor very highly.


----------



## Rogerx

Manuel de Falla: El amor brujo & El retablo de maese Pedro

Ginesa Ortega

Orquestra de Cambra Teatre Lliure, Josep Pons


----------



## Malx

Prompted by Kiki's earlier post I listened to the new Mahler/Stein chamber version of Symphony No 4.

*Mahler, arranged Stein, Symphony No 4 - Barbara Hannigan (soprano), Camerata RCO, Rolf Verbeek.*

Although I would have to revisit the other recording of the Stein I have from the Manchester Camarata conducted by Douglas Boyd to draw a comparison this new recording seems to be of a similar high standard and has the benefit of Hannigan's vocal contribution - combined with the Berg songs this is a very interesting disc.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Prompted by Kiki's earlier post I listened to the new Mahler/Stein chamber version of Symphony No 4.
> 
> *Mahler, arranged Stein, Symphony No 4 - Barbara Hannigan (soprano), Camerata RCO, Rolf Verbeek.*
> 
> Although I would have to revisit the other recording of the Stein I have from the Manchester Camarata conducted by Douglas Boyd to draw a comparison this new recording seems to be of a similar high standard and has the benefit of Hannigan's vocal contribution - combined with the Berg songs this is a very interesting disc.


tempting


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> I think I have been coming to the same conclusion. Luckily we can have both!


seconded


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Poetic Tone Pictures, Op.85

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Bourdon

The Unknown Lover


----------



## Enthusiast

The first three (of seven) of the Lassus Penitelntial Psalms.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Gustav Holst - various vocal/choral works part three of three
scattered throughout this afternoon.

_The Evening-Watch: Dialogue between Body and Soul_ - motet for unaccompanied
mixed choir H159 [Text: Henry Vaughan] (1924): a)
_Seven Part-Songs_ for soprano, female choir and string orchestra
H162 [Texts: Robert Bridges] (1925-26): b)
_A Choral Fantasia_ for soprano, mixed choir and orchestra
H177 [Text: Robert Bridges (1930): b)

a) with The Finzi Singers/Paul Spicer
b) with Patricia Rozario (sop.), the Joyful Company of Singers/Stephen
Westrop and the City of London Sinfonia/Richard Hickox









_Twelve Songs_ for soprano and piano H174
[Texts: Humbert Wolfe] (1929):









_At the Boar's Head_ - opera in one act H156, after _Henry IV parts I and II_ by
William Shakespeare [Libretto: Gustav Holst] (1924):
_The Wandering Schola_r - opera in one act H176, after the story by
Helen Waddel [Libretto: Clifford Bax] (1929-30):









_Mae 'nghariad i'n Fenws_ [_My Sweetheart's Like Venus_] - partsong for
unaccompanied mixed choir, from _Twelve Welsh Folk Songs_ H183
[Text: anon. folk sources, adapted by Steuart Wilson] (1930-31):
_O Spiritual Pilgrim - _partsong for unaccompanied mixed choir
H188 [Text: James Elroy Flecker] (1932): a)

a) with soloist Jessica Loeb (sop.)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Thorvaldsdottir: Aequa*

Cory Smythe (piano)
International Contemporary Ensemble, Steven Schick

AEQUA presents a varied constellation of recent chamber pieces for smaller forces by composer Anna Thorvaldsdottir — ranging from solo piano to string ensemble — orbiting the large ensemble work Aequilibria. The album takes the listener on a journey through Thorvaldsdottir's distinctive soundworld, where sounds and nuances are as much part of the meticulously structured tapestry of the music as harmonies and lyrical material. The works are performed by the International Contemporary Ensemble, with two works conducted by Steven Schick and a work for solo piano performed by Cory Smythe. 

Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Beyond my Dream

Music for Greek Plays

Heather Lowe (mezzo-soprano)

The Joyful Company of Singers, Britten Sinfonia, Alan Tongue



Vaughan Williams: Electra
Vaughan Williams: Iphigenia in Tauris
Vaughan Williams: The Bacchae


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to the Ensemble Correspondances recording of Charpentier's _La descente d'Orphée aux enfers_ a couple of days ago. Today it was the turn of the Vox Luminis recording which is quite different.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel* (1778-1837): *Te Deum, S.70 WoO.16* (1837), as recorded in 2004 by Collegium Musicum 90, conducted by Richard Hickox.

Choral music, no soloists on this disc, which may be one of the reasons this music lost its popularity quite soon after the first performances. Too bad, because the quality of the music stills speaks for itself.


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Klavierkonzert a-moll op.16*

_Lars Vogt (piano)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle_
Recorded: 1992-04-22
Recording Venue: 22.-24.IV.1992, Warwick, University, Butterworth Hall
Work length 31:39

In Memoriam. Pianist Lars Vogt passed away last month of cancer at age 51. Thanks for the music.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn Church Music X - Lobgesang

Christiane Karg, Maria Bernius (sopranos) Werner Güra (tenor)

Kammerchor Stuttgart & Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Frieder Bernius


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Various chants and Isaac's Mass*

\


----------



## Vasks

*Legrenzi - Overture to "Il Totila" (NG/Signum)
Ferrandini - Sonata for Oboe and basso continuo, Op. 2, No. 2 (Baumer/Arcana)
Vivaldi - Flute Concerto, Op. 10, No. 1 (Rampal/CBS)
J. S. Bach - Toccata in C minor, BWV911 (Hewitt/Hyperion)
Biber - Sonata "Scti Polycarpi" for 8 Trumpets (Schwartz/Delos)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*

Mitropoulos and the Minneapolis Orchestra, 11/4/40

I was reading another Classical music group where someone was gushing over this recording. I guess I need to pay more attention to it. The quality of the recording isn't great, but it's okay for 1940, and the intonation is dodgy at places, but Mitropoulos does draw a lot of intensity from his orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 & other works for solo instrument and orchestra

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin) & Heini Kärkkäinen (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow & Kees Bakels


Saint-Saëns: Allegro appassionato, Op. 70
Saint-Saëns: Caprice andalou, Op. 122
Saint-Saëns: Etude en forme de valse (No. 6 from Six Études, Op. 52)
Saint-Saëns: Le Déluge, Op. 45
Saint-Saëns: Prélude to Le Deluge Op. 45
Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 in B minor, Op. 61
Saint-Saëns: Wedding Cake - Valse-Caprice, Op. 76


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven's 14th quartet (op. 131) and Bartok's first.


----------



## Philidor

Another Brahms.

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 2 D major op. 73*

Philharmonia Orchestra
Arturo Toscanini
live Sep/Oct 1952, Royal Festival Hall, London


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

Livre du Saint Sacrament 1984


----------



## eljr




----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: 'il Mondo Al Rovescio' - Concerti Con Molti Stromenti

Amandine Beyer, Gli Incogniti


Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto, RV 571
Vivaldi: Concerto ‘per la solennità di Lorenzo' in C, RV556
Vivaldi: Concerto for Multiple Instruments, 'per l'orchestra di Dresda' in G minor RV576
Vivaldi: Concerto for two oboes in A minor, RV 536
Vivaldi: Concerto in D major RV562
Vivaldi: Concerto in F Major, RV 572 'Il Proteo o sià Il Mondo al rovescio'
Vivaldi: Flute Concerto RV432
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in A major, RV 344


----------



## ribonucleic

Poulenc - Sonata for Flute and Piano, FP164 (Sarah Rumer, flute; Ulrich Koella, piano)












> Prospero’s sound is warm and embracing, and the balance between all three instruments couldn’t be bettered. These life-enhancing scores could have no better advocates. - MusicWeb-International


The worse things get outside my windows, the more I find myself craving music like this.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

He's a fantastic player. DG recently signed him, and his debut on the label is due soon.


----------



## ribonucleic

Dulova Harps On said:


> Just finished listening to this six CD set which i picked up rather cheaply from Presto. Enjoyed it immensely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messiaen : The Organ Works
> Jennifer Bate
> Treasure Island Music


In Bates' recordings I often a find a greater sense of profundity than in that of her rivals.


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

I am deeply impressed by Livre du Sacrement, Hans-Ola Ericsson is a great interpreter, I am really overwhelmed....


----------



## ribonucleic

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 176914
> 
> 
> Mine is from Toshiba EMI, superior to American (1989?) or European (1994?) releases.


Unless Toshiba was able to do something about Karajan's deadly tempi in this performance, I'll pass.


----------



## sAmUiLc

.

;live.. Suntory Hall, Tokyo


----------



## sAmUiLc

ribonucleic said:


> Unless Toshiba was able to do something about Karajan's deadly tempi in this performance, I'll pass.


What Ever.. I never recommended it to you or anyone here to like it or listen to it at all.

I think there is the 'ignore' button on this forum for this kind of case. Gonna press it in a few hours.. after giving this message enough time to be delivered to the very person.

P.S. Done.


----------



## fbjim

The Barber piano concerto. One of the great post-war piano works!


----------



## eljr




----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart's last three symphonies from Savall.


----------



## eljr

*Amanda Lee Falkenberg: The Moons Symphony*

London Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop, London Voices, Ben Parry

*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* SIGCD730
*Label:* Signum
*Length:* 48 minutes


----------



## ribonucleic

Malx said:


> After a few days feeling under the weather, now back to serious listening!
> *Haydn, Symphonies Nos 67, 65 & 9 - Kammerorchester Basel, Giovanni Antonini.*
> 
> Not a bad way to get things rolling again.


The cover choice is... unusual.


----------



## ribonucleic

Manxfeeder said:


> *Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto No. 1*
> 
> Argerich with Abbado and the Berlin Phil.


Yuja Wang's skirt would have been 3 inches shorter.


----------



## eljr

ribonucleic said:


> Yuja Wang's skirt would have been 3 inches shorter.


at least


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven's last quartet (16, Op. 135) from this -


----------



## Philidor

A classic.

*Giuseppe Verdi: Rigoletto*

Duca - Giuseppe di Stefano
Gilda - Maria Callas
Rigoletto - Tito Gobbi
Sparafucile - Nicola zaccaria
Maddalena - Adriana Lazzarini
Monterone - Plinio Clabassi

Orchestra e Coro del Teatro alla Scala, Milano 

Tullio Serafin










Excellent example to show what a conductor can do to an opera even if it seems that everything is straightforward. Great relations in tempo between the sections, unobstrusive, but masterly control of everything.

Maria Callas and Tito Gobbi are a dream team. Merril had the greater voice, but in detailing, Gobbi surpassed him imho. Too sad that di Stefano did not fully reach those stellar heights.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Christian Bach* (1735-1782): *Missa da Requiem* (1757), as recorded in 2011 by the RIAS Kammerchor & Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin, conducted by Hans-Christoph Rademann. With Thomas Bauer, Lenneke Ruiten, Ruth Sandhoff, Colin Balzer (soloists).

The eighteenth child and eleventh son of Johann Sebastian, born when his distinguished father was already 50 years old, Johann Christian was able to develop his own style beyond the 'old-fashioned' Baroque principles, and this obviously shows in his Requiem - much more reminiscent of Haydn than of Father Bach. Great sound recording on this disc by the way. Impressive.


----------



## eljr

*Humanity*

Simone Drescher (cello)
Sinfonietta Riga, Jānis Liepiņš

*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* GWK157
*Label:* GWK Records
*Length:* 68 minutes


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Arrived today:
> *Vaughan Williams, Symphonies 6 & 8 - BBC Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins.*
> 
> First impressions are very positive - very good sound which I think helps with VW.


Catching up on BBC R3 Sounds, Composer Of The Week, RVW, they played the first movement from Brabbins' 5th on Hyperion and I was blown away. Definitely will be collecting this series. Not sure whether to dive in now and get them as they are released, or wait until the whole set becomes available.

On that one excerpt, I'm convinced his RVW is top-notch and dispels my concerns from the Walton (maybe I need to think again about the Walton). I like Brabbins on the whole and I've attended a few of his concerts down the years - a fine musician.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Arrived today:
> *Vaughan Williams, Symphonies 6 & 8 - BBC Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins.*
> 
> First impressions are very positive - very good sound which I think helps with VW.


Catching up on BBC R3 Sounds, Composer Of The Week, RVW, they played the first movement from Brabbins' 5th on Hyperion and I was blown away. Definitely will be collecting this series. Not sure whether to dive in now and get them as they are released, or wait until the whole set becomes available.

On that one excerpt, I'm convinced his RVW is top-notch and dispels my concerns from the Walton (maybe I need to think again about the Walton). I like Brabbins on the whole and I've attended a few of his concerts down the years - a fine musician.


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Franck played by a pupil of one of his pupils (Tournemire).

*César Franck

Pastorale op. 19
Prière op. 20
Final op. 21*

Jean Langlais
Organ in Sainte-Clothilde, Paris


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

To finsih the day regarding music, once again the quartet of the last week.

*Anders Hillborg: Kongsgaard Variations*

Calder Quartet










One more nice quartet that I wouldn't have been aware of without TC.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Mily Balakirev* (1837-1910):* Korol' Lir (King Lear) overture, incidental music on Shakespeare's play* (1861), as recorded in 2000 by the BBC Philharmonic, conducted by Vassily Sinaisky.

Balakirev's King Lear overture apparently served as the model for the more famous Romeo and Juliet overture which Tchaikovsky wrote in the 1870's and published in 1880. It also helped Tchaikovsky move away from what he had academically been conditioned to do, and further unleash his own artistic creative powers.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: Symphony No. 8, Concerto for Violin, Piano & String Orchestra, 3 Songs to Poems of Marina Tsvetayeva (St. Petersburg State Symphony Orchestra, Yuri Serov et al, Naxos)*

The CD starts with the Concerto for Violin, Piano & String Orchestra (soloists Chingiz Osmanov and Nikolai Mazhara ), a relatively late work from 2006, with some vague hints of Schnittke. A pretty good piece. The eighth symphony from 2008 is his last finished one. Apparently, the piece was intended as a complement to Schubert’s Unfinished – to be performed after it, without a break (from Gramophone review). I have not tried it yet, but it is an intriguing idea. Taken on its own, it is well worth hearing. As a filler, we have three Tsvetayeva poens set to music in 1970, orchestrated by Tishchenko’s pupil Leonid Rezetdinov, and sung very well by mezzo Lyudmila Shkirtil. Tishchenko is a hit or miss composer for me, but this CD is worthwhile from start to finish.


----------



## Art Rock

*Giuseppe Torelli: "The Original Brandenburg Concertos" (Charivari Agréable, Kah-Ming Ng, Signuym Classics)*

Giuseppe Torelli (1658-1709) was an Italian violist, violinist, teacher, and composer of the middle Baroque era. These works (mainly his opus 6 concertos) were composed for his employer, George Friedrich II, the Margrave of Brandenburg- Ansbach - hence the CD's title. Entertaining, but not in Bach's league obviously.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

More Prokofiev. Piano concerto no. 4 with Bavouzet/BBC Phil. & Noseda. Prokofiev is fun


----------



## MartinDB

After Schnittke, more mainstream for much of today.

Brendel/Haitink/LPO in Beethoven's 3rd & 4th piano concertos. 

Previn with the LSO in Shostakovich's 8th; a great performance.

And Nikolayeva playing Shostakovich's preludes and fugues. Lovely.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

Someone on TC was praising this recording today, so I'm digging it out for a listen.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 7* in A major, Op. 92
Leonard Bernstein: New York Philharmonic (1964)









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1977)


----------



## HenryPenfold

*RVW* - Symphony No. 5
BBC Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins
Hyperion Hi-Res Download -_ circa 41 minutes_

My interest was piqued following by Malx's posts on this on-going cycle, then I heard the first movement of #5 on BBC's 'Composer Of The Week' and was struck by just how good a performance Brabbins turns in!

Can't wait for the whole cycle to be completed so this evening I've dived in with #5 c/w Scenes From Bunyan's Pilgrim's Progress.

Regarding the symphony, the BBCSO is uncoerced by Brabbins and the music flows forward with a gracious momentum.

There is profound skill all-round; orchestral virtuosity, unmannered direction from Brabbins and stunning engineering and production from the Hyperion team - the sound quality is astounding.

I shall acquire others releases every 3/4 weeks and spread the cost (this one was £13.50).


----------



## Branko

Liszt Mephisto Waltz No 1 
Anatoly Vedernikov 

Perhaps a touch earnest about the old outside sandwich, but what a fab bass line in the smoochy cheek to cheek filling !


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## senza sordino

Vivaldi Gloria, Dixit Dominus, Magnificat. Recorded in 2001. 









Vivaldi La Staviganza Recorded in 2014


----------



## prlj

*Sibelius Symphony No. 3 Gothenburg/Rouvali*

A nice new release, sumptuously recorded. I haven't yet had a chance to dig into 5 yet. (That's next.) This version of 3 is nicely interpreted, but sometimes you can tell that a group just needed one more rehearsal. There are a few moments where the ensemble is just a tick off from each other. (Oboe/bassoon eighth note runs in the second movement, for example.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schmidt, Symphony No. 2*

I'm listening on Spotify. This is a high-res download for $8.75 at Presto. I think I need to get it before they change their minds.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Zesty and delicious. Esp the Francaix


----------



## pmsummer

haydnguy said:


> The boxed set cover is below.
> 
> 
> From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrinth"
> ( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )
> 
> CD-12 -
> ORLANDO DI LASSO (1532-1594)
> 
> Lagrime di San Pietro
> 
> 
> Huelgas Enesemble
> Paul Van Nevel


Wonderful box. I can get lost in it.


----------



## Branko

I do love Strauss and I do love him done by Toscanini. These three pieces fit well together; each portrays a different aspect of (a) man's existence, and Toscanini does it just right: neither does he put us off with too much self-importance, nor does he make light of it. There is a commedia dell' arte aspect to his Strauss. Wonderful. 

Ein Heldenleben
Don Juan
Till Eulenspiegel


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Vaughan Williams: Songs of travel and chamber works


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 1*
Pierre Boulez: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1998)


----------



## prlj

And onto* Sibelius Symphony No. 5 Gothenburg/Rouvali*

Much more together than the 3rd. I was holding my breath during the final six chords...and I could sense the excited anticipation among the players, too. 

A set I'll return to...and looking forward to digging into the rest of their series...


----------



## Coach G

Over the last two weeks: music conducted by Leonard Bernstein:

1. *Vivaldi*: The Four Seasons; Concerto for Diverse Instruments; Oboe Concerto; Flute Concerto (Leonard Bernstein, conductor & harpsichord/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/John Corigliano Sr, violin; Harold Gomberg, oboe: John Wummer, flute) Recorded 1963 & 1964; New York City; Bernstein Century/Sony Classical
2. *Copland*: Appalachian Spring; Rodeo; Billy the Kid; Fanfare for the Common Man (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philhamonic Orchestra) Recorded 1061, 1960, 1959 & 1966 in New York and Boston; Bernstein Century/Sony Classical
3. *Brahms*: Piano Concerto #2; Variations on a Theme by Haydn (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philhamonic Orchestra w/Andre Watts, piano on the Piano Concerto #2) Recorded 1968 & 1971: New York City; Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition Vol 22/Sony Classical
4. *Vaughan Williams*: Symphony #4; Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis; Fantasia on Greensleeves; Serenade to Music (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philhamonic Orchestra w/12 famous soloists on Serenade) Recorded 1965, 1976, 1969 & 1962: New York City; Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition Vol 96/Sony Classical
5. *Mussorgsky/Ravel*: Pictures at an Exhibition; *Mussorgsky/Rimsky-Korsakov*: Night On Bald Mountain (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philhamonic Orchestra) Recorded 1959 & 1966; Probably New York; CBS Great Performances Vol 13
6. *Mahler*: Symphony #5 (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philhamonic Orchestra) Recorded 1986; Frankfurt; West Germany; DG
7. *Sibelius*: Symphony #2 (Leonard Bernstein/Vienna Philhamonic Orchestra) Recorded Vienna, Austria; 1990; DG
8. *Copland*: Symphony #3; Quiet City (Leonard Bernstein/New York Philhamonic Orchestra Recorded 1985; New York City; DG
9. *Bernstein*: Symphony #1 "Jeremiah"; Three Meditations from Mass arranged for Cello and Orchestra; Music from "On the Water Front" (Leonard Bernstein/Israel Philhamonic Orchestra w/Christa Ludwig on Symphony #1 and Mstislav Rostropovich, cello on Three Meditations) Recorded in Berlin and Tel Aviv; 1978 & 1982; DG
10. *Bernstein* w/lyrics by *Richard Wilbur, Lilian Hellman, Stephan Sondheim, Dorothy Parker, John LaTouche & Leonard Bernstein*: Candide (Leonard Bernstein/London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus w/soloists) Recorded in London; 1989; DG


















































































All of the above is some great music from Bernstein Columbia era of the 1950s and 1960s when he was mostly with the New York Philharmonic; and also the DG era from the mid-1970s through the 1980s when Bernstein hopped around mostly between the New York, Vienna, and Israel Philharmonic Orchestras. Our playlist includes some of Bernstein's only ventures into the music of Vaughan Williams. While you might think that Bernstein's boisterous American approach would overpower RVW's rustic English manners, Bernstein's remains an interesting and unique interpretation. The same goes for Bernstein's 1980s incomplete Sibelius cycle which slows things down considerably and packs a powerful Sibelius that rumbles and tumbles as opposed to capturing the natural beauty of the Finnish north. The Copland recordings are the finest recordings of Copland apart from the possible exceptions of the recordings that Copland himself made of his works. The_ Three Meditations from Mass arranged for Cello and Orchestra_ is a Cello Concerto in all but name. It is mildly entertaining; and having, maybe, the world's greatest cellist (Mstislav Rostropovich) in tow doesn't hurt. We end with _Candide_, which is my favorite American opera along with _Vanessa_ by Barber and Menotti and _Nixon in China_ by Adams and Goodman.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I recently went through the whole set (only the 2nd time since the purchase - of course, I played the familiar ones here and there but not through and through). I learned then I still didn't know too many of them. So I am going to do it again. As usual, a few symphonies at a time.


----------



## haziz

*Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 54*

_Lars Vogt (piano)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle_
Recorded: 1992-04-22
Recording Venue: 22.-24.IV.1992, Warwick, University, Butterworth Hall
Work length 30:32

In Memoriam. Lars Vogt 1970 - 2022. Thanks for the music.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

This is the first recording I've heard by this pianist, and man, can he play. Rzewski's writing makes enormous demands, but Nuss seems unfazed. I haven't compared it to Oppens', Hamelin's, or Levit's recording, but nothing here made me want to run to those alternatives. Very good sound. Qobuz 24/48.


----------



## pmsummer

STABAT MATER
_Salve Regina - Magnificat - Woefully Arrayed - Stabat Mater_
*William Cornysh*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## Biwa

Delphin Strunck
Nicolaus Adam Strunck
Christian Flor
Johann Decker
Dietrich Meyer
Marcus Olter

Friedhelm Flamme, organ

Northern German Organ Baroque Vol. XI


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc

Meeting of two grand-masters!


----------



## jambo

I'm unsure of the baritone and soprano for this recording, but very enjoyable despite the less than wonderful sonics.

*Tchaikovsky: *Hamlet, Incidental Music, Op. 67
*Tchaikovsky: *Fatum, Tone Poem for Orchestra, Op. Posth. 77


Alexander Gauk
USSR State Radio & TV Symphony Orchestra
Grand Symphony Orchestra
1948-1951


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 70 in D major, No. 71 in B-flat major, and No. 72 in D major 
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer 










Followed by:

*Béla Bartók: *Concerto for Orchestra
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1957)

I treasure Klemperer's Brahms cycle. In fact, I am in the mood for more Klemperer after hearing this.








Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 39* in E flat major, KV 543
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1956)

Just absolute classic recordings. Fabulous orchestra and the grandeur is brought out by one of the finest conductors of the twentieth century, in good stereo sound.

Listened to the 1956 recording (not the 1962, which I had originally listed in this post). It's about a minute faster. It's in good stereo and it has the benefit of Dennis Brain, who died in September 1957. Lovely performance.


----------



## jambo

The final disc of the first Gauk Edition from Brilliant Classics, this time all non-Russian works. The sonics on this one are much better, and the performances are great.

*Beethoven: *Coriolan Overture, Op. 62
*Mendelssohn: *Ruy Blas Overture, Op. 95
*Bizet: *Patrie, Dramatic Overture, Op. 19
*Casella: *Italia, Rhapsody for Orchestra, Op. 11
*Enescu: *2 Romanian Rhapsodies, Op. 11 - No. 1 in A major
*Milhaud: *Suite Provençale, Op. 152

Alexander Gauk
USSR State Symphony Orchestra
USSR State Radio & TV Symphony Orchestra
1953-1960


----------



## 13hm13

Miklós Rózsa Conducting National Philharmonic Orchestra And Chorus* – Ben Hur


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Piano Concerto 45 - Ferdinand Hiller

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra, Howard Shelley (piano/conductor)

Hiller, F: Piano Concerto No. 1 in F minor, Op. 5
Hiller, F: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 69
Hiller, F: Piano Concerto No. 3 in A flat major ‘Concerto espressivo’, Op. 170


----------



## sAmUiLc

The favorite Hammerklavier of mine, along with Ernst Levy's on Marston. The two can't be more different, though.


----------



## Floeddie

Brahms Symphony No. 4


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc: Concert champêtre, Suite française and other works

Pascal Rogé (piano/harpsichord)
Orchestre National De France, Charles Dutoit



Poulenc: Bucolique, FP160
Poulenc: Concert champêtre
Poulenc: Deux Marches et un intermède, FP 88
Poulenc: Fanfare
Poulenc: Pièce brève sur le nom d'Albert Roussel
Poulenc: Sinfonietta
Poulenc: Suite française (d'après Claude Gervaise), FP80


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernest Bloch: String Quartets 1-4 (Griller String Quartet, Decca, 2 CD's)*

Continuing the early morning string quartet with Swiss-born American composer Ernest Bloch. Today the second CD, containing the third and fourth quartets.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I got this used, so it was available not just through the magazine subscription or purchase, I'd say. 😎


----------



## Rogerx

Rózsa: Film Music Suites

BBC Philharmonic, Rumon Gamba


Rozsa: Ben Hur - suite for orchestra
Rozsa: Jungle Book Suite
Rozsa: Sahara Suite
Rozsa: The Thief of Bagdad Suite


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Pachebel - Organ Works
Jacob, organ









Sibelius - Symphony 1, En Saga
Rouvali, Gothenburg 









Hartmann - Symphonie 4-6
Metzmacher/Bamberger









Stravinsky - Firebird, Rite of Spring
Dorati/Detroit


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Who had the idea that Mendelssohn could be "below average"? Just listen to this ... it is fantastic!

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet A minor op. 13*

Mandelring Quartett


----------



## sAmUiLc

Michelangeli in the last stage of his career, when he was a bit struggling for his standard. I prefer him that way.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 176987


I remember buying this for the cover


----------



## littlejohnuk1

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 177021
> 
> 
> I got this used, so it was available not just through the magazine subscription or purchase, I'd say. 😎


Brings back memories of the magazine - how I got this CD


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns - Chamber Music

The Nash Ensemble


Saint-Saëns: Bassoon Sonata in G major, Op. 168
Saint-Saëns: Caprice sur des airs danois et russes, Op. 79
Saint-Saëns: Clarinet Sonata in E flat major, Op. 167
Saint-Saëns: Oboe Sonata in D major Op. 166
Saint-Saëns: Piano Quartet in B flat major, Op. 41
Saint-Saëns: Piano Quintet in A minor Op. 14
Saint-Saëns: Septet in E flat major, Op. 65
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle in A minor, Op. 6


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 9 - State Symphony Orchestra of Russia, Mark Gorenstein.*

Arrived yesterday a two disc set I have been after for quite sometime, waiting patiently until the price was right.
In this live recording (2010), while Gorenstein is not in a rush he never loses his sense of forward momentum and for me he suceeds in providing an excellent alternative view of the work. I'll happily admit it won't be to everyone's taste, but the last thing I need is another 'standard' performance I've already got plenty of them on the creaking shelves.

Edit - I meant to say the second disc has the applause on a seperate track so you can choose to program it out so as not to disturb the stillness of the ending - great idea.


----------



## Art Rock

*Václav Tomášek : Requiem in C minor (Prague Philharmonic, Kühn Mixed Choir, Bohumil Kulínský, Magdaléna Hajóssyová, Marta Benackova, Vladimir Dolezal, Milan Bürger, Multisonic)*

Václav Jan Křtitel Tomášek (1774 - 1850) was an Austrian-Bohemian-Czech composer and music teacher. This requiem from 1820 is the only CD I have of his works. Not a lost masterpiece, but pretty good nevertheless.


----------



## prlj

Malx said:


> Edit - I meant to say the second disc has the applause on a seperate track so you can choose to program it out so as not to disturb the stillness of the ending - great idea.


What a blessing, particularly with works like this!


----------



## Rogerx

CD 10
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C minor, Op. 37
Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 ‘Emperor’
Stephen Kovacevich, piano
BBC Symphony Orchestra (No. 3)
London Symphony Orchestra (No. 5)
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Art Rock

*Franz Schubert:String Quintet, Quartettsatz (Takács Quartet, Ralph Kirshbaum, Hyperion)*

Just pulling one of my all-time favourite works from the cabinet. Bliss.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

*CD 4*


----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrinth"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD-13- 
Jacobus Gallus (1550-1591)

Opus musicum
Missa super "Sancta Maria"


Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Rogerx

1. L'estro armonico, Op. 3 by Antonio Vivaldi

Performer: Fabio Biondi (Violin)
Conductor: Fabio Biondi
Orchestra/Ensemble: Europa Galante
Period: Baroque
Written: 1711; Venice, Italy


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-Symphonies 1 and 2

Paavo Jarvi and the Frankfurt RSO.

a particularly vivid and impressive account of the often under appreciated 1st.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 55*
_
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 3-4 March 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany
Work length 33:10


----------



## Art Rock

*Haukur Tómasson: Gudrún´s 4th Song (Caput Ensemble, Christian Eggen, BIS)*

Haukur Tómasson (1960) is an Icelandic composer. This CD contains his best known work, the chamber opera Gudruns 4th Song, for which he was awarded the 2004 Nordic Council Music Prize. An attractive CD.


----------



## Kiki

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Cello Suite No. 1 in G major BWV1007_
*Pieter Wispelwey*
Rec. 2012
Evil Penguin

Exemplary!


----------



## Merl

A classy and beautifully poised Hunt Quartet from the Klenke. This will no doubt feature in my final blog.


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 9


* In honour of Czech conductor Libor Pesek who died yesterday*


----------



## HerbertNorman

I'm going to listen to this *Trio for Violin, Horn and Piano by György Ligeti* live this weekend. 

Interesting explanation by the horn player before the concert here. Fascinating piece of modern chamber music.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Merl said:


> A classy and beautifully poised Hunt Quartet from the Klenke. This will no doubt feature in my final blog.


Obviously, the concept behind the art direction for the cover was "swordfight" and it you look at the one on the right, it looks as if she lost an arm...

Kind of reminds me of that scene in "Monty Python and the Holy Grail" - where Arthur hacks off the Black Knight's arm -

"Now stand aside worthy adversary"

"Tis but a scratch"

"A scratch?!?" - Your arm's off"

"No, it isn't"

"Well, what's that then?"

"I've had worse"

"You liar!"


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Recurrence - ISO Project, Vol. 1*

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Daníel Bjarnason

*Works*

Bjarnason: Emergence
Jónsdóttir: Flow and Fusion
Sigfúsdóttir: Aequora
Vilmarsson: bd
Þorvaldsdóttir: Dreaming

Link to label authorized complete recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Concurrence*

ISO Project, Vol. 2

Vikingur Ólafsson (piano), Saeunn Thorsteinsdottir (cello)
Daniel Bjarnason

*Works*

Pálsson, P R: Quake
Sigfúsdóttir: Oceans
Tómasson: Piano Concerto No. 2
Þorvaldsdóttir: Metacosmos

Link to label authorized complete recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Enthusiast

Hindemith's Mathis der Maler symphony often seems to be the work that is neglected from lists of the century's greatest symphonies. Strauss's Tod und Verklarund often seems to do better.


----------



## Enthusiast

Shaughnessy said:


> *Concurrence*
> 
> ISO Project, Vol. 2
> 
> Vikingur Ólafsson (piano), Saeunn Thorsteinsdottir (cello)
> Daniel Bjarnason
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Pálsson, P R: Quake
> Sigfúsdóttir: Oceans
> Tómasson: Piano Concerto No. 2
> Þorvaldsdóttir: Metacosmos
> 
> Link to label authorized complete recording -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


Can that tiny country really have so many gifted composers? How are you finding all that Icelandic music?


----------



## Philidor

Next dissonances.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 C major KV 465 "Dissonances"*

Alban Berg Quartett










A little bit too soft for my taste ... liked Klenke much more ...


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 40* in G minor, KV 550
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1956)

I think the 1962 recording Klemperer made of this work is better known but this one is also in fine stereo. The conception didn't change much in those six years from what I can tell but I haven't done a proper comparison. This earlier recording includes the exposition repeat. It isn't quite "lively" but it does move forward, though the gravitas is always present. The picture I've included is a relatively new reissuing (remastering?) that I've found on my streaming service, and it does include both the 1962 and the 1956 recordings (and there are a few other works that have two recordings in this box as well). But it's only orchestral works; no concerti, and no opera.


----------



## Bourdon

Le Chant de Virgile


----------



## Philidor

Now The Quartet of the Current Week.

*Alfred Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3 (1983)*

Kronos Quartet










I like Schnittke, and I like this quartet with its quotes from di Lasso, Beethoven, Wagner and Shostakovich. (Did I recognize them all ...? Don't think so ...)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Enthusiast said:


> *Can that tiny country really have so many gifted composers? How are you finding all that Icelandic music?*


They came about pretty much by accident - I've been listening to everything that I can find by Anna Thorvaldsdottir but the Icelandic spelling of her name - Anna Sigríður Þorvaldsdóttir - can really drive the search results on Presto Music right off the rails - Instead of "Anna Thorvaldsdottir" coming up, Sæunn Thorsteinsdóttir (a cellist) came up in Volume 2 of the "ISO Project" - Figuring that if there was a "Volume 2" there's probably a "Volume 1" - Yeah, I know - I'm a regular Sherlock fecking Holmes - can't get anything past me -  - I looked up Volume 1 which had "Þorvaldsdóttir: Dreaming" which, of course, is Anna Thorvaldsdottir" and decided to add Volume 2 which contains Þorvaldsdóttir - Metacosmos to my cart after having sampled them on the YouTube pages. I purchased both and will access them from the "My Library" feature on Presto until the discs arrive.


----------



## Vasks

_Everything Ernest_

*Chausson - Sonatine for Piano Four-Hands, Op. 2, No. 1 (McCallum & Helyard/Toccata)
Chausson - Chanson perpetuelle, Op. 37 (von Stade/CBS)
Chausson - Concert for Violin, Piano & String Quartet, Op. 21 (Oliveira/Biddulph)
Chausson - Soir de fete, Op.32 (Serebrier/MHS)*


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 6*

_Czech Philharmonic
Libor Pesek_

Libor Pešek (22 June 1933 – 23 October 2022). In Memoriam. Thanks for the music.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart y Mambo: Cuban Dances

Sarah Willis (horn), Havana Lyceum Orchestra, The Sarahbanda, José Antonio Méndez Padrón



Egües, R: El Bodeguero
Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, K412 (K386b)
Mozart: Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, K417
Olivero, E: Pa Pa Pa (Inspired by the Papageno/Papagena Duet from W.A. Mozart’s The Magic Flute)
Véra, M: Veinte Años


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, German Requiem*

All the rhythm shifts in the sixth movement have me waving my arms like a cowboy with a lariat. It's a good thing my door is shut.


----------



## Bourdon

Debussy

Pelléas et Mélisande Symphony
Nocturnes
Berceuse héroïque
Trois Études


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Franck played by a pupil of one of his pupils (Tournemire).

*César Franck

Trois pièces

Fantaisie La Majeur
Cantabile Si Majeur
Pièce héroique Si mineur
*

Jean Langlais
Organ in Sainte-Clothilde, Paris


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concertos 11 & 14, Ashkenazy. Lovely recording. Spotify.


----------



## haziz

In memory of Libor Pesek who passed away yesterday. Thanks for the music.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No.3 & Variations on a Theme of Corelli

Boris Giltburg (piano), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Carlos Miguel Prieto


----------



## Enthusiast

Another of these great Danish Quartet "Prism" records. This one has a Bach fugue (they all do), Beethoven's 13th quartet (Op. 130) - an account that includes the Grosse Fugue - and Schnittke's 3rd quartet (which turns out to be a very suitable work to share a disc with the Beethoven).


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 63 'La Roxolana', 43 'Mercury' & 28 + Bartok 7 Romanian Folk Dances - Il Giardino Armonico Giovanni Antonini.*

This quote from a review in the 'The Observer' made me chuckle.
"_Three Haydn symphonies receive spiffingly energetic performances...with La Roxolana (Symphony No 63) making a theatrical link and Mercury (No 43) taking the honours for sheer invention._"


----------



## eljr

*Venezia Millenaria (Venice 700-1797)*

2 x SACD and book
Le Concert des Nations - Hespèrion XXI, La Capella Reial de Catalunya - Panagiotis, Neochoritis, Jordi Savall


> Venezia Millenaria is as kaleidoscopic as the city itself, Venice’s trademark cosmopolitanism reflected in Savall’s augmenting of his home team(s) with Ensemble Panagiotis Neochoritis, and an... — BBC Music Magazine, June 2018, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 5th Dec 2017
*Catalogue No:* AVSA9925
*Label:* Alia Vox
*Length:* 2 hours 34 minutes










Presto Editor's Choice
December 2017









Gramophone Magazine
April 2018
Editor's Choice









Record Review
3rd March 2018
Recording of the Week


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 6 & Kindertotenlieder

Thomas Hampson

Wiener Philharmoniker, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> _". . . spiffingly energetic performances . . ._"


Well, I just learned a new word.


----------



## Kiki

*Henri Dutilleux*
_Symphony No. 1_
*Orchestre de Paris / Paavo Järvi *
Rec. 2013
Erato

Making amends for not listening to Dutilleux often enough. Such wonderful music.


----------



## Philidor

Another great recording.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet C minor op. 51 No. 1*

Alban Berg Quartett










P. S. After reading Merl's blog, I ordered the recording with the Takács Quartet (Hyperion is not accessible via Qobuz) and I will check the Quirogas and the Alexanders ...


----------



## Knorf

*Alfred Schnittke: *String Quartet No. 3
Quatuor Molinari

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. Truth be told, I'm not a fan of this quartet.


----------



## haziz




----------



## elgar's ghost

Various chamber works by the ill-starred Nikolai Roslavets
for the rest of today, concluding after work tomorrow.

Violin Sonata no.1 (1913):
Violin Sonata no.4 (1920):
_Three Dances_ for violin and piano (1923):​Violin Sonata no.6 (prob. 1930s): ***​









String Quartet no.1 (1913):
String Quartet no.3 (1920):









_Tantsi belikh dev_ [_Dances of the White Maidens_] for cello and piano (1912): ***
_Razdum'ye_ [_Meditation_] for cello and piano (1921):
Cello Sonata no.1 (1921):​Cello Sonata no.2 (1921-22): ***​Viola Sonata no.1 - arr. for cello and piano (orig. 1926): ***









Piano Trio no.2 (1920):​Piano Trio no.3 (1921): ***​Piano Trio no.4 (1927): ***​









(*** edited and/or reconstructed by Marina Lobanova)​


----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *_Marche Slav_, Op. 31
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin

Why am I listening to this?

Oh, yeah. I had the idea in my head that it's a demonstration-class recording for audio quality. And it is, definitely: the sound is extraordinary, even for Telarc.

Let no one persuade you all early digital recordings are problematic or poor. They forking weren't. This one is from 1982.


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann: *Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 2 in D minor, Op. 121
Ulf Wallin, Roland Pöntinen

Terrific!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Sebastian Bach* (1685-1750): *4 Orchestral suites BWV.1066-1069*, as recorded in 1985 by the Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, conducted by Karl Münchinger.

Classic.


----------



## Enthusiast

Lassus - the Penetential Psalms 4 - 7 from this double album:










Followed by Josquin des Prez - two more masses.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Preludes*

Samson Francois has an interesting take on the preludes.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

ShortCuts (2 cd-set)

Petra Stump - klarinette, bassklarinette
Heinz-Peter Linshalm - klarinette, bassklarinette

play the music of 34 composers =>

1 *Germán Toro Pérez* - En vilo
2 *Lotta Wennäkoski* - andas
3 *David Philip Hefti *- (T)raum-Zeit
4 *Alexander Stankovski* - Stop and go
5 *Sylvie Lacroix* - encore un instant…
6 *Christof Dienz *- “Hey Driver, Cool Down the H´s”
7 *Michael Norris* - Ars Moriendi
8 *Dieter Kaufmann *- Elegie á deux „vom Bach zum Meer“
9 *Andrew Ford *- The Tears of Geertje Dircx
10 *Jean-François Charles* - Play Along 1–3
11 *Bernhard Gander* - beijing
12 *Eckart Beinke* - Collaboration
13 *Alexandra Hay* - part#2
14 *Dominik Karski* - fragile
15 *Wolfgang Seierl* - Funk
16 *John Elmsly *- Calls from the Ark
17 *Gerald Futscher *- “Ich würde vorziehen, es nicht zu tun.”
18 *Jorge Sánchez-Chiong* - for albert ayler
19 *Simeon Pironkoff *- unstable secrets
20 *Christoph Herndler* - quicksand
21 *Wolfgang Suppan *- Ulam
22 *Klaus Lang *- weiße schatten.
23 *Chaya Czernowin* - Duo Leat
24 *Nimrod Katzir *- Juba´a
25 *Ori Talmon* - Noch eine Runde
26 *Iris Szeghy* - Choral
27 *Silvia Colasanti *- Geschrei mit der Reinheit
28 *Gunter Schneider* - aus der Tiefe
29 *Reinhard Fuchs* - twined traces
30 *Bruno Strobl *- combine
31 *Massimo Botter *- Two Acrobats on the String
32 *Johannes Kretz* - Hoquetus Africa
33 *Michael Amann* - Lycaon
34 *Alexander Moosbrugger* - jemand sagt >bleib!<


----------



## eljr

Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
Work length40:15



Barbara Hannigan (soprano/conductor)
Ludwig Orchestra










Presto Editor's Choice
March 2020









Diapason d’Or
July/August 2020
Nouveauté









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020









Juno Awards
2021
Nominated - Classical Album of the Year (Vocal or Choral)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler


----------



## eljr

Lamb, C: (In) Tone
Work length11:58

*Release Date:* 13th May 2022



Conrad Harris (violin), Pauline Kim Harris (violin)
String Noise


----------



## eljr

*B-A-C-H - Anatomy of A Motif*

Simon Johnson (organ)


> As Simon Johnson admits, presenting two hours of music based on just four notes doesn’t sound a tantalising prospect, but this double album is full of revelations… Altogether, this is a remarkable... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 3 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 28th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* CHSA5285(2)
*Label:* Chandos
*Length:* 2 hours 14 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
March 2022
Editor's Choice


----------



## Shaughnessy

Flying the colors - Irish composer Ann Cleare's _fiáin_ for violin, viola, cello, electric guitar, and electric bass guitar (2017) -

performed by Irish new music ensemble "Crash Ensemble" founded in 1997 by composer Donnacha Dennehy, conductor and pianist Andrew Synott and clarinettist Michael Seaver. 

*fiáin *translates from the Irish language as wild, tempestuous, and intensely eager.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alessandro Stradella* (1643-1682):* Sonata di viole con concertino di due violini e leuto e concerto grosso di viole* (1669), from *The Two Christmas Cantatas*, as recorded in 1997 by the Orchestra barocca della civica scuola di musica di Milano, conducted by Enrico Gatti. With Mara Galassi, Guido Morini (soloists). 

This is the Baroque composer whose life story was staged in an opera by Friedrich von Flotow in 1844. If you read the bio on Wikipedia of Stradella's life in Italy, you can understand why.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger *(1873-1916): *Der Einsiedler (The hermit), op.144a* (1915), as recorded in the seventies by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), with the Monteverdi-Chor Hamburg, Chor St. Michaelis Hamburg & Philharmonisches Staatsorchester Hamburg, conducted by Gerd Albrecht.

Wikipedia mentions that Reger wrote to his publisher N. Simrock on 8 September 1915: _"I've finished two choral works (Der Einsiedler and Requiem). I think I can safely say that they're both among the most beautiful things I've ever written."_
I can safely say that I second that.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms: *Symphonies No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68 and No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg

If I'm honest, while I like these interpretations quite a lot, I'm struggling to get over how incredibly shrill and abrasive the recorded sound is, mainly pertaining to the first violins. I very much hope this orchestra did not sound like this this live. I'm unsure whether I'll be keeping this set in my collection.

I will say the shrill first violins are less of a problem with the Third. The nearly superlative attention to inner details and overall linear drive as well as continuous lyricism are what I love about the cycle, interpretively.


----------



## deangelisj35

Hogwash said:


> View attachment 176937


Nice to see father (Rudolf) and son (Peter) playing together. I've got the Mozart concerto for 2 pianos on a Rudolf Serkin CD set, but not the Bach 3-piano concerto.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Jean Sibelius - 6th and 7th Symphony - Osmo Vänskä and the Lahti Symphony Orchestra

A recording of the two pieces that I really like.


----------



## Branko

Utterly convincing


----------



## Montarsolo

Dvorak, symphony 9, Kondrashin 💿 
Epic performance, epic recording


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Black & White by Chia-Yu Hsu for viola and piano/percussion.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, 40 & 41, Franz Brüggen 💿
Excellent live recording, very nice warm sound.

A friend of my wife's comes over one evening for confidential female conversations. if I don't mind sitting upstairs? Certainly not, because a CD player with headphones has been there for a few days now. Don’t worry about me. 😆


----------



## eljr




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

On to volume 2 of the Gauk Edition with one of my favourite Tchaikovsky symphonies.

*Tchaikovsky: *Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

Alexander Gauk
Grand Symphony Orchestra
1949


----------



## sAmUiLc

eljr said:


>


I saw her once in a recital. Loveliest woman!


----------



## alinkner1

*Francesco Bartolomeo Conti* (1682-1732): Cantatas
Bernarda Fink, mezzo-soprano
Ars Antiqua Austria - - Gunar Letzbor


----------



## jambo

Montarsolo said:


> Mozart, 40 & 41, Franz Brüggen 💿
> Excellent live recording, very nice warm sound.
> 
> A friend of my wife's comes over one evening for confidential female conversations. if I don't mind sitting upstairs? Certainly not, because a CD player with headphones has been there for a few days now. Don’t worry about me. 😆
> 
> View attachment 177054


If they ever make a Franz Brüggen biopic, Bill Hader was born to play the lead role


----------



## Bkeske

Juilliard String Quartet 
Schoenberg, The Five String Quartets
Columbia Masterworks 3LP box, 1977

Quartet No. 1 In D Minor Op. 
Quartet No. 2 In F Sharp Minor For Strings And Soprano Op. 10
Quartet No. 3, Op. 30
Quartet No. 4 Op. 37
String Quartet In D Major


----------



## alinkner1

*Michael Finnissy* (b.1946): works for piano trio; _In Stiller Nacht_, _Independence Quadrilles_
Trio Fibonacci


----------



## Floeddie

Tomas Breton - String Quartets


----------



## jambo

Onto more Mahler now, this is the farthest I've ever gotten with the 8th. I think the first time I was going through his symphonies I saw the 80 minute length and number of singers and balked at the idea of it. Listening to the first movement now and it's definitely dense, but very enjoyable and impressive.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 8 in E flat major, "Symphony of a Thousand"

Erna Spoorenberg (soprano)
Gwenyth Annear (soprano)
Gwyneth Jones (soprano)
Anna Reynolds (alto)
Norma Procter (alto)
John Mitchinson (tenor)
Vladimir Ružjak (baritone)
Donald McIntyre (bass)

Leonard Bernstein
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Highgate School Boy's Choir
Orpington Junior Singers
Leeds Festival Chorus
Finchley Children's Music Group
1966


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

I loved the Mahler 8th, the tremendous build up of energy towards the last 20-30 minutes was amazing. I've usually been listening to multiple performances of his symphonies one after another, but I think I need a small breather given the scale of the 8th.

I didn't pay much notice to the disc of Bach that Brendel did, but I really love his version of the Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue, BWV 903.

*Bach: *Prelude (Fantasy) in A minor, BWV 922
*Bach: *Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
*Bach / Busoni: *Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 659
*Bach: *Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904

Alfred Brendel (piano)
1976


----------



## Kiki

*George Frideric Handel*
_Water Music Suite in F HWV348_
*Les Musiciens du Louvre / Marc Minkowski *
Rec. 2010
Naïve

Smoothing and reassuring period brass. 😊


----------



## sAmUiLc

The concerto: Youthful sounding Brahms for a change. 
The fillers, 2 songs for alto with viola accompaniment, are lovely. 😍


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 4


----------



## eljr

sAmUiLc said:


> I saw her once in a recital. Loveliest woman!


This is a wonderful DVD.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Gabriel Pierne*

Cydalise et le chevre-pied, Suite No. 1
Concertstuck Op. 39 for harp and orchestra
Divertissements sur un theme pastoral Op. 49

*Francis Poulenc*

Concerto for organ, strings, and timpani

*Lily Laskine, harp
Marie-Claire Alain, organ
Orchestre national de l'O.R.T.F
Jean Martinon*


----------



## Rogerx

Alexander Grechaninov: All-Night Vigil

Latvian Radio Chorus, Sigvards Klava


----------



## 13hm13

Celibidache, Beethoven, Münchner Philharmoniker – Beethoven 2


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ginette Neveu - Brahms - ViolinKonzert Op.77


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the CD release of "ViolinKonzert Op.77 " on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: L’Arlésienne Suites

& music by Faure & Gounod

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Kazuki Yamada


Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 2
Bizet: L'Arlesienne Suites 1 & 2
Fauré: Masques et bergamasques, Op. 112
Gounod: Faust
Gounod: Faust - Ballet Music


----------



## jambo

Back to Mahler, this time Kubelik and the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra from the mini Kubelik Symphony Edition box.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 8 in E flat major, "Symphony of a Thousand"

Martina Arroyo (soprano)
Erna Spoorenberg (soprano)
Edith Mathis (soprano)
Julia Hamari (alto)
Norma Procter (alto)
Donald Grobe (tenor)
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)
Franz Crass (bass)

Rafael Kubelík
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Chor Des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Chor Des Westdeutschen Rundfunks
Frauenchor Des Münchener Motettenchors
Chor Des Norddeutschen Rundfunks
Knaben Des Regensburger Domchors

1971


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Being excited by the brilliant first movement - Mendelssohn at his very best.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet D major op. 44 No. 1*

Mandelring Quartett


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: felt like a Renaissance/Baroque day

Couperin - Mass for the Parishes
Robin, organ 









Bach/Respighi - 3 Chorales, Violin Sonata after BVW 1023, Prelude and Fugue in D after BVW 532
Bach/Elgar - Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor after BVW 582, Fantasy and Fugue in C minor after BVW 537
Schwarz/Seattle









Geminiani - Cello Sonatas
Vivaldi - Cello Sonatas
Schiff, Koopman









Monteverdi - L’Orfeo
Harnoncourt/Concentus Musicus Wein; Berberian, Hansman, van Egmond, Equiluz, Kozma 









Bach - Lute Suite BVW 996, Partita in C minor BVW 997, Prelude Fugue and Allegro BVW 998
Shibe, guitar


----------



## Malx

First listens to this weeks string quartet selection. I have a couple of recordings on the shelves but opted to stream two others for a bit of variety - the spice of life you know.
*Schnittke, String Quartet No 3 - Matangi Quartet / Kapralova Quartet.*

The Matangi recording was released earlier this year so is relatively hot off the press.


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: La jolie fille de Perth

June Anderson (Catherine Glover), Alfredo Kraus (Henry Smith), Gino Quilico (Le Duc de Rothsay), José Van Dam (Ralph), Margarita Zimmermann (Mab), Gabriel Bacquier (Simon Glover), Daniel Ottewaere (Un Majordome), Philippe Duminy (Un Ouvrier), Christian Jean (Un Seigneur)

Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique & Chœur de Radio France, Georges Prêtre





*Georges Bizet ( 25 October 1838 – 3 June 1875)*


----------



## HerbertNorman

String Quartet of the week : Alfred Schnittke 3d String Quartet - Quatuor Molinari


----------



## Viardots

*Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33
Quatuor Mosaïques*


----------



## Art Rock

*Claude Debussy, Maurice Ravel: String Quartets (Melos Quartett, DG)*

Today's early morning string quartets choice is this combination of war horses. Wonderful.


----------



## Montarsolo

Geminiani, Vivaldi, 6 cello sonates, Koopman / Schiff. Spotify.
Thanks to forummember LudwigvanBeetroot


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4
LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN (1770–1827)
Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 ‘Pastoral’
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Sir Colin Davis
FIRST INTERNATIONAL CD RELEASE ON DECCA


----------



## Tsaraslondon

A selection of Vivaldi. The Mutter disc has a wonderful freshness and vitality, whilst the other two are linked to personal memories: a concert in one of Venice's beautiful churches featuring Intepreti Veneziani and the promotional concert at the Barbican for the Daniels/Biondi disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Cello Concerto

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Jiri Belohlavek





Dvořák: Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Dvořák: Rondo in G minor for cello & piano, Op. 94, B. 171
Dvořák: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, Op. 85
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme, Op. 33


----------



## Montarsolo

Chopin, nocturnes, Barenboim. Spotify


----------



## Georgieva

*Alexander Grechaninov 
Vespers Liturgy *


----------



## MartinDB

Three recordings of Beethoven' 4th piano concerto - Bronfman, Moravec, and Gilels. I am working and not sure I am listening attentively enough to notice and appreciate differences, in truth. I love all three performances for different reasons, and they deserve more attention.


----------



## Georgieva

*Clara Schumann*
*Piano Concerto in A minor*


----------



## Bourdon

Vivaldi

Le Quattro Stagioni 
Concerto For 4 Solo Violins, Viola & Basso Continuo In B Flat MAjor RV 553 
Sinfonia For Strings & Basso Continuo In G Major RV 146 
Concerto Alla Rustica For Strings & Basso Continuo In G Major RV 151


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Water Music & Rodrigo Overture- Les Musiciens du Louvre-Grenoble, Marc Minkowski


Handel: Rodrigo: Overture
Handel: Water Music Suite No. 1 in F major, HWV348
Handel: Water Music Suite No. 2 in D major, HWV349
Handel: Water Music Suite No. 3 in G major, HWV350
Handel: Water Music Suites Nos. 1-3, HWV348-350

Inspired by Kiki


----------



## jim prideaux

On YT while at work......

Paavo Jarvi in Frankfurt performing Nielsen's 4th.

I have this as a CD in Jarvi's complete cycle but wanted to hear it while doing some work.

Coming to the conclusion that Jarvi really does have the 'measure' of these great works.


----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrinth"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD-14- 
Canções, Vilancicos e Motetes Portugueses)

Séculos XVI & XVII


Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## Georgieva

*Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op.82*
State Symphony Orchestra of Russia


----------



## Rogerx

Crusell: Clarinet Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 3

Martin Fröst (clarinet)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart


----------



## Enthusiast

I chose this because I wanted to listen to the Psalmus Hungaricus, surely Kodaly's greatest work, but the temptation to play the wonderful Kertesz recording of the Dvorak Requiem as well was far too strong. What a great two CD set!


----------



## Georgieva

*Rudolf Buchbinder* 
*Complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas*


----------



## NLaslow

*Dmitri Shostakovich – Symphony No. 1, Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Shaughnessy

Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Rhízōma


*Works*

Þorvaldsdóttir: Dreaming
Þorvaldsdóttir: hidden
Þorvaldsdóttir: Hrim
Þorvaldsdóttir: Streaming Arhythmia
*Groups & Artists*

Caput Ensemble
Iceland Symphony Orchestra

Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Ice Land: The Eternal Music*

Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Dmitri Ensemble, Carolyn Sampson, Graham Ross

*Works*

Ásgeirsson: Hjá lygnri móðu
Baldvinsson: Kvöldvers
Birgisson, S: Afmorsvísa
Leifs: Elegy (Hinsta kvedja), Op. 53 (In memoriam 30.9.1961)
Ragnarsson: Ave Maria
Sævarsson: Magnificat
Sævarsson: Requiem
Sigurbjörnsson, T: Heyr himna smiður
Sveinsson, A H: Haustvísur til Máríu
Þorvaldsdóttir: Ad Genua (To the knees)
Þorvaldsdóttir: Heyr þú oss himnum á

Link to label authorized complete recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends & Pohjola’s Daughter

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## Enthusiast

As some others have posted this week: The Brabbins Vaughan Williams cycle has much to recommend in it.


----------



## Rogerx

Stanford: Symphony No. 2 in D minor 'Elegiac'/ Stanford: Clarinet Concerto in A Minor, Op. 80

Janet Hilton (clarinet)

Ulster Orchestra, Vernon Handley


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: Symphony No. 2 "Ouessant", Symphony No. 4 "Pages symphoniques" (Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida, Marco Polo)*

Charles Arnould Tournemire (1870 - 1939) was a French composer and organist. He is primarily remembered (if at all) for his organ works, but his symphonies are worth hearing occasionally.


----------



## Malx

In between all my other listening this week I have spent time listening through all of the Beethoven Quartets excepting nos 14 & 15 from this set.

*Beethoven, Complete String Quartets - Quartetto Italiano.








*


----------



## Biwa

Bach: The Art of Fugue

Bob van Asperen (harpischord)
Bernhard Klapport (second harpsichord in 2 mirror fugues)


----------



## Itullian

Violin concertos from this great set.


----------



## eljr

*Maurice Ravel: Orchestral Works*

Ma Mère L’oye, Boléro, Valses Nobles Et Sentimentales, Pavane Pour Une Infante Défunte, Alborada Del Gracioso & La Valse
Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


> this superbly played and sumptuously recorded disc from the Sinfonia of London and John Wilson amply demonstrates the profound benefits of trusting Ravel. Has Ma mère l’Oye ever sounded more... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 28th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* CHSA5280
*Label:* Chandos
*Length:* 83 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
28th January 2022










Gramophone Magazine
March 2022
Editor's Choice










Gramophone Awards
2022
Winner - Spatial Audio


----------



## Chilham

Honegger: Symphony No. 2, No. 4 "Deliciae Basiliensis", No. 5 "Di Tre Re"
Michel Plasson, Orchestre National du Capitole de Toulouse


----------



## Enthusiast

Taking a leaf out of Shaughnessy's book. Interesting and attractive music.


----------



## eljr

*Handel: Messiah*

Erin Wall (soprano), Elizabeth DeShong (mezzo-soprano), Andrew Staples (tenor), John Relyea (bass-baritone)
Toronto Mendelssohn Choir, Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


> Astonishingly well controlled…the solo voices are rich and weighty…[the] flute provides a charming obbligato to ‘How beautiful are the feet’, while the tenor’s ‘Thy rebuke…’ is intensely moving…a... — BBC Music Magazine, January 2017, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2016
*Catalogue No:* CHSA5176(2)
*Label:* Chandos
*Length:* 1 hour 53 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
2nd December 2016









BBC Music Magazine
January 2017
Choral & Song Choice









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2016









Grammy Awards
60th Awards (2017)
Nominee - Choral Performance


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 7

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## sAmUiLc

MIne is 2 CDs with the same cover - one of the earliest CD releases.


----------



## Philidor

Again Mozart.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 C major KV 465 ("Dissonances")*

Hagen Quartet










Very enjoyable.


----------



## Malx

*Per Nørgård, Symphony No 5 - Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds.*

It had been a while, so why not.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Biwa

Louis Couperin 

*Pieces de Clavecin *Vol. 2: Passacaille de Mr Couperin 

Suite in F, B, g, C, a, d; Duresse de Frescobaldi

Bob van Asperen (harpsichord)


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonín Dvořák: Chamber Music (Various, Brilliant Classics, 8 CD's)*

Finalizing listening to this box of a selection of Dvořák's chamber music. Today playing the eighth CD, including the Rondo for cello and piano, Drobnosti for string trio, Gavotte for three violins, Bagatelles for two violins, cello and harmonium, and the serenade for wind instruments, cello and bass - performers include the Alberni String Quartet and the Nash Ensemble. This CD was originally issued on CRD Records.


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the great Janacek records.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 4* in B flat major, Op. 60
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1987)


----------



## eljr

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 & Rimsky-Korsakov: Kitezh Suite*

London Symphony Orchestra, Gianandrea Noseda

*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* LSO0858
*Label:* LSO Live
*Length:* 66 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

I've always thought these should be better known.


----------



## Georgieva

*Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina*

Emil Tchakarov


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven, symphony 3, De Vriend 💿


----------



## sAmUiLc

This Norwegian string quartet consists of 4 ladies. They consistently produce gutsy sound and playing style (vs. refined) which I love.


----------



## alinkner1

*George Friedrich Handel*: _Trio Sonatas Op. 2_
Al Ayre Español - - Eduardo López Banzo


----------



## eljr

*Byrd: Psalmes, Songs and Sonnets (1611)*

The Sixteen, Fretwork, Harry Christophers

*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* COR16193
*Label:* Coro
*Length:* 89 minutes










Record Review
8th October 2022


----------



## Chilham

Premiered 137 years ago today.









Brahms: Symphony No. 4
Riccardo Chailly, Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra


----------



## Philidor

Now Franck's last compositions.

*César Franck: Trois Chorales*

No. 1 Mi Majeur
No. 2 Si mineur
No. 3 La mineur
Jean Langlais
Organ in Sainte-Clothilde, Paris










Although I liked the "Six pièces" and the "Trois pièces" very much with Langlais, I was not fully convinced by the rendition of the "Trois Chorales".


----------



## Branko

Bruckner 1
Volkmar Andreae conducting the Vienna Symphony Orchestra 
I enjoy Andreae's Bruckner for its natural, unpretentious drama. And I don't mind the historic sound one bit.


----------



## Bourdon

Montarsolo said:


> Beethoven, symphony 3, De Vriend 💿
> 
> Picture doesn't work.


ik ook niet.....


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Egon Wellesz* (1885-1974): *Symphony no.1, op.62 *(1945), as recorded in 2003 by the Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien, conducted by Gottfried Rabl.

Egon who? This is one of the composers I discovered through the numerous "underrated composers lists" on the Internet. And although I think he certainly doesn't rank among the very great, a bit more recognition would indeed be justified. A very fine first symphony imho, and I've also come to like his choral output.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Josef Gabriel Rheinberger* (1839-1901): *Abendlied: Bleib bei uns*, from *Geistliche Gesänge op.69* (1873), as recorded in 1999 by the Vancouver Cantata Singers, directed by James Fankhauser. With Brian Nixon (organ).

I'm told this is a choral favorite. Indeed, this year it managed to enter the official Dutch Top-400 list of classical works, which was published earlier this month (although that list in general is a joke, imho).


----------



## Malx

Montarsolo said:


> Beethoven, symphony 3, De Vriend 💿
> 
> Picture doesn't work.





Bourdon said:


> ik ook niet.....


There you go:


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sacre..


----------



## jim prideaux

Back in a Nielsen 'state of mind' and have picked out a number of recordings for the next few days........

starting with.....

Vanska and the BBC Scottish S.O.

3rd and 4th symphonies.


----------



## fbjim

In the mood for modern concerti....


----------



## Georgieva

*Mendelssohn Symphony No. 3 ‘Scottish’
Schumann Piano Concerto *

Sir John Eliot Gardiner, LSO
Maria João Pires.


----------



## eljr

*Mozart : Chamber Music for Winds and Strings, K.581, K.407, K.370 & K.298 - Boston Symphony Chamber*


----------



## neoshredder

Tchaikovsky - Symphony 1 “Winter Daydreams”


----------



## jim prideaux

Continuing with my essentially random Nielsen 'traversal' .....

Thomson and the RSO.... 3rd and 5th symphonies.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Kiki

*Frédéric Chopin*
_Sonata No. 2 in B flat minor Op. 35_
*Leif Ove Andsnes *
1990,1991
Virgin Clasics

Congruously fast! Love it!


----------



## alinkner1

*Francesco Zappa* (1717-1803): _Six Symphonies_
Atalanta Fugiens - - Vanni Moretto


----------



## jambo

From the Ormandy Philadelphia Legacy mega mono box.

*Dvořák: *Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95, “From the New World”

Eugene Ormandy
Philadelphia Orchestra
1956


----------



## eljr

*John Adams: Must the Devil Have All the Good Tunes?*

Yuja Wang (piano)
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel


> The solo part – written especially for Wang – it’s the pianist as perfectly as her infamous bodycon dresses. Her flawless technique is ideally suited to the frequent high-octane, galloping passages…Packed... — BBC Music Magazine, September 2020, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 17th Apr 2020
*Catalogue No:* 4838289
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 30 minutes










Presto Editor's Choice
April 2020









BBC Music Magazine
September 2020
Concerto Choice









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2020









Opus Klassik
2021
Winner - Concerto


----------



## Floeddie

*Erik Satie:* Socrate - Barbara Hannigan, Reinbert de Leeuw (2016)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*

_Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras_
Work length 31:25


----------



## Bkeske

Robert Craft conducts ‘The Music of Arnold Schoenberg’ Vol. 1.
Washington Opera Society Orchestra, CBC Symphony Orchestra, Columbia Symphony Orchestra, & Columbia Chamber Ensemble
Columbia Masterworks 2LP box reissue 1970’s, originally 1962

Erwartung
Concerto For Violin And Orchestra
Pierrot Lunaire
Die Glückliche Hand
A Survivor From Warsaw


----------



## haziz




----------



## Biwa

Johann Jacob Froberger: 

Complete capriccios

Bob van Asperen (organ)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Prokofiev: Piano Sonata #7









Polina Leschenko

This is the best account I've heard for the sonata, better than Richter, Sokolov, Argerich, Pollini, Yuja, etc.


----------



## Kiki

Floeddie said:


> *Erik Satie:* Socrate - Barbara Hannigan, Reinbert de Leeuw (2016)


This is a fantastic record!


----------



## neoshredder

Schubert - Symphony 1. Love the third movement!


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1971)

On the fast side at 1 hour, 17 minutes. Some fabulous playing, even this early in Solti's tenure with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Aeolian String Quartet :
Haydn - Volume Eight, String Quartets 1-6 Op. 3 & The Seven Last Words
London 3LP box 1981


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## haydnguy

From the Box Set - "A Secret Labyrinth"
( A Celebration of Music from the Middle Ages to Renaisance )

CD-15- Last CD in Boxed Set

JOÃO LOURENÇO REBELO (1610-1661)

Lamentations for Maundy Thursday 
Vesper Psalms

Huelgas Enesemble
Paul Van Nevel


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents








Richard Strauss, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Inge Borkh, Paul Schoeffler, Francis Yeend - Strauss: Scenes from Salome & Elektra - Amazon.com Music


Richard Strauss, Fritz Reiner, Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Inge Borkh, Paul Schoeffler, Francis Yeend - Strauss: Scenes from Salome & Elektra - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I enjoyed these DSD downloads today. All have superb playing and sound.


----------



## Rogerx

Scarlatti: 18 Sonatas


Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


*Giuseppe Domenico Scarlatti (Napels, 26 oktober 1685 - Madrid, 23 juli 1757)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

#3


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Couperin - Mass for the Convents
Robin, organ









Shostakovich - Violin Concerto 1, Symphony 10
Mitropoulos/NY Phil; Oistrakh









Tippett - A Child of our Time
Davis/BBC SO; Norman, Baker, Cassilly, Shirley-Quirk









Varese - Tuning up, Ameriques, Poeme Electronique, Arcana, Nocturnal, Un grand sommeil noir
Chailly/Concertgebouw









Mozart - String Quartets K 499 ‘Hoffmeister’ and K 589 ‘Prussian No 2’
Vienna Philharmonic Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

reVisions

Steven Isserlis (cello)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Gábor Takács-Nagy


Bloch, E: From Jewish Life
Debussy: Suite pour Violoncelle et Orchestre
Prokofiev: Cello Concertino in G minor, Op. 132
Ravel: Deux mélodies hébraïques


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4


----------



## Branko

Hindemith 
Der Dämon


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin/Schubert: Musings

Camiel Boomsma (piano)

Chopin: Impromptu No. 3 in G flat major, Op. 51
Chopin: Nocturne No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 9 No. 1
Chopin: Nocturne No. 13 in C minor, Op. 48 No. 1
Chopin: Nocturne No. 17 in B major, Op. 62 No. 1
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 21 in B flat major, D960


----------



## sAmUiLc

#5


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Sergei Bortkiewicz* (1877-1952): *Jugoslavische suite, op.58* (1931), as recorded in 2015 by Nadejda Vlaeva, piano.

Late-romantic piano music. No musical innovations but plenty of emotional depth.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg

A tremendously good performance and interpretation!


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Ongoing Mendelssohn at his very best.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet E minor op. 44 No. 2*

Mandelring Quartett










Without these works and there passionate mood, we would miss something in the first half of the 19th century. - However, I have to confess that I liked the first movement most, as with op. 44 No. 1.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart


----------



## 13hm13

*Gustav Mahler - Edith Mathis, Norma Procter, Chor Des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Symphonie-Orchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelik – Symphonie Nr. 2*


----------



## Georgieva

*Johann Jacob Froberger*

The Unknown Works Vol. 1

Partita FbWV 639
Partita FbWV 618a
Allamand FbWV 635
Partita FbWV 645
Partita FbWV 646
Partita FbWV 652
Partita FbWV 641
Partita FbWV 644
Sarabande FbWV 640
Capriccio FbWV 519
Fuga FbWV 307
Toccata 2di Toni FbWV 130

*Siegbert Rampe*
hapsichord, clavichord, organ


----------



## Philidor

Following Merl's recommendation.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet No. 19 C major KV 465 ("Dissonances")*

Quatuor Ébène










This recording has everything you can expect from a chamber music rendition. Detailed, intensive, committed, however, still somehow holistiuc, never losing the thread through the piece .... marvellous.

One more of those brilliant CDs of the Quatuor Ébène, just as their Beethoven, her Schubert Quintet and "Verklärte Nacht".

Thank you, Merl, for pointing out!


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky Complete Works for Piano and Orchestra


Michael Ponti (piano)


Prague Symphony Orchestra, Richard Kapp





Tchaikovsky: Andante and Finale, Op. 79
Tchaikovsky: Concert Fantasy, Op. 56
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Op. 44
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 75


----------



## Georgieva

*Kiedrich: Organ Works by J.S.Bach, Paumann, Kotter, etc.

Ton Koopman Organ*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tibor Varga was a tremendous musician. As a violinist he had the violin tone to die for and generous playing style. I am yet to hear a less than great performance from him. However not many of his recordings are available. He also conducted and had music festival in his name.


----------



## Philidor

Exploring Schnittke.

*Alfred Schnittke: String Quartet No. 1 (1966)*

Kronos Quartet


----------



## tortkis

Albert Roussel: Chamber Music Complete (Brilliant)








currently Trio for flute, viola and cello, Op. 40 by Paul Verhey, Henk Guittart & Herre-Jan Stegenga.


----------



## Art Rock

*Franz Schmidt: String Quartets No. 1 and No. 2 (Franz Schubert Quartett Wien, Nimbus)*

Continuing the early morning string quartets tradition. Today the two late romantic quartets by Franz Schmidt.


----------



## Philidor

Another great recording.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet A minor op. 51 No. 2*

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Philidor

Another contribution for the cold seasons, inspired by some poll.

*Sofia Gubaidulina: Jetzt immer Schnee (1993)*
for chamber ensemble and chamber choir

Leonid Stasov, speaker
Netherlands Chamber Choir
Schönberg Ensemble#Reinbert de Leeuw


----------



## Branko

Philidor said:


> *Johannes Brahms: String Quartet A minor op. 51 No. 2*
> 
> Alban Berg Quartett


Do you know the Takasc Hyperion of the No 2? To me it seems even more impressive than their 51/1.


----------



## prlj

*Theory of Becoming - Evgueni Galperine*

Evgueni Galperine Composition
Masha Vasyukova Voice
Sergei Nakariakov Trumpet
Sebastien Hurtaud Violoncello

In this composers own words, this work represents an "augmented reality of acoustic instruments, created from recordings made with real and virtual instruments."


----------



## Branko

sAmUiLc said:


> Tibor Varga was a tremendous musician. As a violinist he had the violin tone to die for and generous playing style. I am yet to hear a less than great performance from him. However not many of his recordings are available. He also conducted and had music festival in his name.


Yes, I like him too. Although beautiful sounding, his Mozart tends to be slightly solid in places, therefore in my view missing out on a couple of other aspects of this style of music. I prefer a little more focus on rhythm and articulation - but not at the cost of sound and taste, of course. 
He was a very popular and respected teacher too. I remember overhearing his students' conversations about him in the past.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn 2032, Vol. 9: L'Addio

Sandrine Piau (soprano), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini


Haydn: Berenice, che fai? (Scena di Berenice), Hob XXIVa:10
Haydn: Symphony No. 15 in D major
Haydn: Symphony No. 35 in B flat major
Haydn: Symphony No. 45 in F sharp minor 'Farewell'


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernst Toch: Symphony for Piano and Orchestra, Music for Orchestra and a Baritone Voice (Sofia Philharmonic Orchestra, Amaury du Closel, Jenny Zaharieva, Pierre-Yves Pruvot, Karusel Music)*

Continuing re-playing my Toch CD's. The Symphony for Piano and Orchestra (1932), also known as Piano Concerto No.2, is to my taste far better than the first Piano Concerto I re-played a couple of days ago. The Music for Orchestra and a Baritone Voice (1932) is an orchestral song cycle based on texts by Rilke - I hear influences as different as Mahler and Hindemith. An interesting piece, and a worthwhile CD.


----------



## Georgieva

*Sinding and Mendelssohn Violin Concertos

Lea Birringer, Violin*


----------



## Philidor

Branko said:


> Do you know the Takasc Hyperion of the No 2? To me it seems even more impressive than their 51/1.


No. I just ordered No. 1+3. Looking forward to listening to them ...

Another inspiration by the polls.

*Giya Kancheli: Mourned by the Wind*

Kim Kashkashian, viola
Orchester der Beethovenhalle Bonn
Dennis Russell Davies


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F major, Op. 68 'Pastoral'*
_
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras_
Work length 40:02


----------



## Rogerx

Masses

Beauty Farm

Barbingant (fl.1445-55)
Tinctoris, Johannes (c.1435-1511)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

prlj said:


> View attachment 177156
> 
> 
> *Theory of Becoming - Evgueni Galperine*
> 
> Evgueni Galperine Composition
> Masha Vasyukova Voice
> Sergei Nakariakov Trumpet
> Sebastien Hurtaud Violoncello
> 
> In this composers own words, this work represents an "augmented reality of acoustic instruments, created from recordings made with real and virtual instruments."


Uhm, a "virtual instrument", wouldn't that just be a computer?


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## jambo

I'm not too familiar with the cello sonata repertoire, but Rachmaninoff's is easily my favourite so far.

*Rachmaninoff: *Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19
*Rachmaninoff: *Two Pieces for Cello and Piano, Op. 2
*Altshuler: *Melody on a Theme by Rachmaninoff
*Rachmaninoff: *Lied in F minor for Cello and Piano
*Rachmaninov: *Vocalise, Op. 34, No. 14

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
Lynn Harrell (cello)
1984


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B Minor, S. 178 - Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2 in B-Flat Minor, Op. 35

Tedd Joselson (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

*Michael Torke: Percussion Concerto 'Rapture', An American Abroad, Jasper (Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Marin Alsop, Colin Currie, Naxos)*

All three works were composed around 2000. An American Abroad and Jasper are fine works, but the real star of this CD is the percussion concerto.


----------



## NLaslow

*Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5; Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps*
Berliner Philharmoniker - Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Singer Pur: Among Whirlwinds*

*Works*

trad.: Saeya Saeya
Aleotti: Io v’amo vita mia
Álvarez, E U: Heartland
Andrée: Ur Dromliv I
Hildegard: O pastor animarum
Buscemi: Enttauschung
Casulana: Morir Non Puo Il Mio Cuore
Hee Kim: Senoya Senoya
Horsley, Jessica: Song of Songs
Mendelssohn, Fanny: Nacht liegt auf den fremden Wegen
Metcalf, Joanne: Among Dark Whirlwinds
Metcalf, Joanne: Gold and Thorns, Fire and Ice
Rakar: Remember
Rose, K: Fall, Leaves, Fall
Schumann, Clara: Gondoliera
Stoytcheva: A Birthday
Tingoli: Nel Discostarsi Il Sole
Weber, I: Wiegala
Þorvaldsdóttir: Heyr þú oss himnum á
Link to label authorized recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Shaughnessy

*In the Light of Air*

ICE Performs Anna Thorvaldsdottír

Michael Nicolas (cello)
International Contemporary Ensemble

"In the Light of Air is a tetralogy of works by Icelandic composer Anna Thorvaldsdottír that together form a unified structure, written for viola, cello, harp, piano, percussion & electronics.

The four main movements are titled Luminance, Serenity, Existence and Remembrance, and are connected by transitions to form a seamless flow throughout the work. The work also has a Prologue and an Epilogue. The work streams from one movement to the next through a flowing texture of sound materials and harmonies. The music material is constructed with a focus on subtle nuances and poetic textures that form lyrical gestures throughout the work. Melodies are generated just as much by sounds, gestures and nuances as by pitched lyrical material."

Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart

Symphony No.39

Wiener Philharmoniker


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## MartinDB

Tippett, Midsummer Marriage, new release. I am enjoying this greatly but I don't know the old Colin Davis version well enough to make a comparison.


----------



## Philidor

Another piece from the polls.

*Wolfgang Rihm: Jagden und Formen (1995-2001)*

Ensemble Modern
Dominique My


----------



## Georgieva

*Prokofiev: Violin Concertos Nos. 1-2 - Sonata for Solo Violin*


----------



## Enthusiast

I enjoy quite a few of the more and somewhat less recent recordings of Beethoven's late quartets but for me these are the most inspiring and amazing recordings. I still find new delights in them. And the sound is really very good in these remasters - to such an extent that I don't think it is worth getting the Pristine ones and don't really think of these as "hitorical recordings". I played quartets 12 - 14 ...


----------



## Bourdon

Chopin

The Mazurkas


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Concerti per mandolini

Concerti con molti strumenti

Europa Galante, Fabio Biondi (violin and direction)


Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 Mandolins, Strings and Continuo in G, R.532
Vivaldi: Concerto for Multiple Instruments, 'per l'orchestra di Dresda' in G minor RV576
Vivaldi: Concerto in C major for mandolin/lute, RV425
Vivaldi: Concerto RV 319 for violin, 2 oboes & bassoon
Vivaldi: Concerto RV 555 for many instruments
Vivaldi: Concerto RV 558 for violins, recorders, mandolins etc
Vivaldi: Concerto RV 564 for 2 violins & 2 cellos


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

Symphony No.4


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Milhaud, Etudes*

This is interesting. It's like Charles Ives went to France. 
\


----------



## Kiki

*Serge Prokofiev*
_Alexander Nevsky_
*Alfreda Hodgson, Philharmonia Chorus / Philharmonia Orchestra / Evgeny Svetlanov*
Rec. 1988 Live
ICA

Not too bad... despite a wobbling Philharmonia and a horrifyingly slow ending.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 6 in C Minor, Op. 58*

_Moscow RTV Symphony Orchestra
Vladimir Fedoseyev_
Recorded: 2009?

Earlier this morning.


----------



## haziz

*Stanford: String Quartet No. 7 in C minor, Op. 166*

_Dante Quartet_
Recorded: 8 May 2018
Recording Venue: St. Nicholas Parish Church, Thames, Ditton, England, UK
Work length 21:12


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Masses
> 
> Beauty Farm
> 
> Barbingant (fl.1445-55)
> Tinctoris, Johannes (c.1435-1511)


I just got to listen their last release last week... Still a favorite of mine.


----------



## Enthusiast

I saw this posted in this thread a few days ago and thought it could be interesting. I often like Terry Riley's music a lot. I certainly enjoyed this one, distinctively Riley but quite fresh as well.


----------



## Monsalvat

*LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN
Symphony No. 1* in C major, Op. 21
*Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 36
*Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
*Symphony No. 4* in B flat major, Op. 60
*Symphony No. 5* in C minor, Op. 67
*Symphony No. 6* in F major, Op. 68, “Pastoral”
*Symphony No. 7* in A major, Op. 92
*Symphony No. 8* in F major, Op. 93
*Symphony No. 9* in D minor, Op. 125
Sir Simon Rattle: Berliner Philharmoniker (Oct. 6–16, 2015)
Annette Dasch, soprano; Eva Vogel, mezzo-soprano; Christian Elsner, tenor; Dimitry Ivashchenko, bass
Rundfunkchor Berlin (chorus master: Simon Halsey)

Here's something I've never done before: listen to a Beethoven cycle in one day. I've done it many times with Brahms, but there's a big difference between 2 hours 40 minutes or so for Brahms, and the 5 hours and 45 minutes this cycle will take. I've already listened to 2, 6, 7, and 8, and I'm starting 1 now. Not sure why I chose today or why I chose this cycle. In fact I've never heard this cycle before, but I saw it on my streaming service and decided it was worth a try. The sound is really good, and while I miss the full string section of the Berlin Philharmonic, Rattle's reduced forces are still really good. I guess it's fitting that this was all recorded in just a week and a half, and I'm going to listen to it in just a day. Rattle has commended himself well so far, but I've not heard the 3rd, 5th, or 9th, where the competition from those before him is especially fierce. Still, there's perhaps something to be said for experiencing this cohesively. This set is not to be confused with Rattle's first Beethoven cycle, recorded for EMI in 2002 with the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

Metamorphosen

Strauss - Korngold - Schreker

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


Korngold: Symphonic Serenade, Op. 39
Schreker: Intermezzo For String Orchestra, Op. 8
Strauss, R: Metamorphosen


----------



## Philidor

Moods from Cornwall.

*Arnold Bax: Tintagel*

London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Adrian Boult

Royal Scottish National Orchestra
David Lloyd-Jones


----------



## Dimace

Despite my tendence not to listen modern music (not because I don't like it, but mainly because I don't understand it) I will present to you today a CD of highly modern music from the Russian composer *Galina Ustvolskaya* which I recently found in my collection. It is a recording from 1993 (Amsterdam) with the highly acclaimed and famous *Schönberg Ensemble. *Three Composition (I, II, II) are included in this (Holland?) made CD which has all the requirements to be a good collectable in the future (out of print, few copies have been pressed, etc.) I will make no comments for the music, because, as I told you, I have absolutely no idea what I'm listening to this CD. What I can say is that this one is a good collection addition for the friends (like my beloved Enthusiast) they like this music.

Suggestion: (unknown) / 5


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

Again a space voyage with this marvelous piece


Livre du Saint-Sacrement


----------



## HenryPenfold

Leaving shortly for a pint of beer and then onto London's Royal Festival Hall for this concert.

I've been spinning RVW 9 a lot in the last few days - all 15 recordings that I have in my collection.

Over the last 10-15 years, RVW's symphony no. 9 has been inexorably climbing in my partiality from almost nowhere to near-favourite.

I was so excited when I woke up this morning, the day of the concert, that I had an extra sausage and a larger cup of tea than usual with my breakfast















Today I listened through the following recordings - all excellent in my humble opinion.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Piano Quintet in A Major*

Peter Serkin with a quartet I've never heard of. This is ClassicSelectWorld's free download right now. This recording sounds good.


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> Leaving shortly for a pint of beer and then onto London's Royal Festival Hall for this concert.
> 
> I've been spinning RVW 9 a lot in the last few days - all 15 recordings that I have in my collection.
> 
> Over the last 10-15 years, RVW's symphony no. 9 has been inexorably climbing in my partiality from almost nowhere to near-favourite.
> 
> I was so excited when I woke up this morning, the day of the concert, that I had an extra sausage and a larger cup of tea than usual with my breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177159
> 
> 
> 
> Today I listened through the following recordings - all excellent in my humble opinion.
> 
> 
> View attachment 177164
> View attachment 177162
> View attachment 177163
> View attachment 177165



Have a good time !


----------



## haziz

Ormandy with the Philadelphians play Bruckner's 4th in 62 minutes. I am not a big fan of Bruckner in general (but do find his 4th and 7th symphonies listenable), and am definitely not a fan of _slow_ Bruckner. Who else plays Bruckner well at a relatively fast clip?


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> As some others have posted this week: The Brabbins Vaughan Williams cycle has much to recommend in it.


Next on my 'to buy' list 👍


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bourdon said:


> Have a good time !


Thank you!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sinfonia Concertante









😍 🥰


----------



## sAmUiLc

Branko said:


> Yes, I like him too. Although beautiful sounding, his Mozart tends to be slightly solid in places, therefore in my view missing out on a couple of other aspects of this style of music. I prefer a little more focus on rhythm and articulation - but not at the cost of sound and taste, of course.
> He was a very popular and respected teacher too. I remember overhearing his students' conversations about him in the past.



I don't expect one musician/recording to be everything. We can own more than one recording of our favorite music, in fact, as many as we want and can afford, can't we? 🙂 Of course, our own taste dictates our choice.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy* (1809-1847): *Piano quartet no.1 in C minor, op.1* (1822), as recorded in 1998 by The Schubert ensemble of London. With William Howard (piano).

Full-blooded renditions of Mendelssohn's piano quartets. The sound quality isn't top-notch, but it's okay.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: The Piano Trios

Beaux Arts Trio


Schumann: Fantasiestücke in A minor for Piano Trio, Op. 88
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 63
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 2 in F major, Op. 80
Schumann: Piano Trio No. 3 in G minor, Op. 110


----------



## Enthusiast

The London Symphony was the first of Vaughan Williams's symphonies I got to know (it was Barbirolli) and I have always had a special affection for it. This is a very fine account indeed. The "fill-ups" are all worthwhile, too.


----------



## Malx

I notice Rogerx posted this earlier today and by coincidence I had this out as first disc to play today - great minds Roger .
*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 35, 45 'Farewell' & 15 + Scena de Berenice* - Sandrine Piau*, Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini.*

Marvellous, fresh performances of the symphonies and with Piau up to her usual high standard this is an excellent disc.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Steve Martland*
_Babi Yar_
*Residentie Orkest in Den Haag / Elgar Howarth*
Rec. 1989
Factory Classical

Part terror. Part reflection. The title says what it is about.









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bourdon

Cembalo Recital


----------



## Branko

sAmUiLc said:


> I don't expect one musician/recording to be everything. We can own more than one recording of our favorite music, in fact, as many as we want and can afford, can't we? 🙂 Of course, our own taste dictates our choice.


Sure. I don't know about you, but I find that a disagreeable recording can spoil my favourite music. Not that Varga sounds disagreeable. But there are some who simply tick more of my Mozart boxes. And when something ticks more boxes than something else, then I naturally go for that. I believe that was the point I was trying to make. But of course, everyone makes their selection on different grounds.


----------



## Enthusiast

Tippett's quartets 4 and 5, his last two. The Heath Quartets performances are very good but I find the applause at the end intrusively prompt and loud.


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: Symphonies Nos. 3 "Moscou" and 8 "La symphonie du triomphe de la mort" (Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida, Marco Polo)*

More Tournemire symphonies. Not candidates for the top ranks within the French symphonies, but still fun to hear once in a while.


----------



## Enthusiast

Finishing the day's listening (quite an ecstatic day, at that) with The Harp - Beethoven's 10th quartet, Op. 74.


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Finishing the day's listening (quite an ecstatic day, at that) with The Harp - Beethoven's 10th quartet, Op. 74.


Beethoven is always (also) super modern, my dearest. Have a very nice evening.


----------



## eljr

*
Preludes*

Julia MacLaine


> MacLaine’s performance of these Canadian works is powerful and expressive. The instrument seems to be an extension of her personality in these pieces, each of which offers new and rather interesting... — Fanfare, Nov/Dec 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 11th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* AN28914
*Label:* Analekta
*Length:* 64 minutes


----------



## Chilham

Poulenc: Concert Champêtre
Jan Latham-Koenig, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Mark Bebbington









Poulenc: Poulenc Sextet for Piano and Wind Quintet
Les Vents Français, Eric le Sage


----------



## bharbeke

This new upload from the Detroit Symphony Orchestra of Mozart's 38th symphony is great!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Road-testing a new arrival. I normally pounce when any of Shostakovich's previously unavailable music for stage and screen is released. Just reaching the end of the _Bedbug_ music - first impressions is that this wouldn't be too out of place if composed by Poulenc or Milhaud during their more frivolous _Les Six_ period. It doesn't bear thinking about had Shostakovich continued to write music like this less than a decade later - the Culture Commissars would probably have had his balls on a fork.

Music for the Vladimir Myakovsky comedy _Klop_ [_The Bedbug_] for female choir, male choir, theremin and orchestra op.19 (1927):
Music for the film _Lyubov' i Nenavist'_ [_Love and Hate_] for mezzo-soprano (in one song) female choir, male choir, organ and orchestra op.38, reconstructed by Mark Fitz-Gerald from surviving piano sketches and what was left of the original soundtrack [Texts: Sergei Yermolinsky (?)] (orig. 1935):


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Simon Mayr *(1763-1845): *Miserere in G minor* (1802), as recorded in 2014 by the Simon Mayr Chorus, Bayerischer Staatsopernchor & Concerto de Bassus, conducted by Franz Hauk. With Jaewon Yun (soprano), Theresa Holzhauser (alto), Robert Sellier (tenor), Jens Hamann (bass).

I like Mayr. His choral works are profound without becoming too weighty, pompous or depressive. Great sound quality too on this disc.


----------



## Philidor

Now again for Franck's late organ music.

*César Franck: Trois Chorals (1890)*

No. 1 Mi Majeur
No. 2 Si mineur
No. 3 La mineur

Olivier Latry
Organ by Cavaillé-Coll (and others) in Notre-Dame de Paris










Great recording imho. Liked it.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Louis Spohr* (1784-1859): *Clarinet concerto no.3 in F minor, WoO.19* (1850), as recorded in 1994 by Ernst Ottensamer (clarinet) with the Slovak state philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Johannes Wildner.

Most of Spohr's concertos leave me only lukewarm, but this third clarinet concerto was a heads-up this evening. Very well done.


----------



## eljr

*Live From Vienna*

Phil Blech Wien Anton Mittermayr Olivier Latry

*Release Date:* 20th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4857171
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 71 minutes


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Vangelis* (1943-2022) and *Sean Connery* (1930-2020): *Ithaca* (2004). 
In 2004, Vangelis teamed up with Sean Connery, in the impressive recitation of "Ithaca" by Greek poet Constantine Cavafy, "dressed” by the composer's music. "It is a wonderful story, one of the most beautiful I have encountered and something very different from what I have read," said Sean Connery of Ithaca, a poem that is among the most essential by Constantine Cavafy.

It's only four-and-a-half minute, but every time I hear it everything inside of me becomes very still. A treasure.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Anna Þorvaldsdóttir: Metacosmos*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Debussy, String Quartet

Galimir Quartet. You can pay $90 for the CD at Amazon or you can download it free at ClassicSelectWorld. It's a nice recording, maybe slightly heavy on the reverberation, but it's played very well. One reviewer said, "There are other great recordings of these Quartets, of course, but none with greater color and atmosphere than these ."


----------



## Malx

*Schnittke String Quartet No 3 - Quatuor Molinari.*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Viola things is a current interest. I like this viola concerto. I believe it's nice and accessible listening. I have practiced more viola than guitar lately. I sound awful, but had a tiny bowing lesson with a colleague today. It's supposed to be good for the brain to learn something new 🤯


----------



## sAmUiLc

I prefer Jandó's series to more heralded Berman's on DG.


----------



## Branko

I really enjoy the Ysaye Sonata No 3 "Ballade" on this disc. Even more so, because Vengerov was only about 15 years old at the time.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## pmsummer

SONGS OF BEASTS
_Fantastic Creatures in Medieval Song_
*Johannes Ciconia - Paolo da Firenze - Jacopo da Bologna - Francesco Landini - Magister Franciscus - Giovanni da Firenze - Guillaume de Machaut - Donato da Firenze - Anonymous*
Ensemble Dragma
Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett - voice & harp
Jane Achtman - vielle
Marc Lewon - lute, vielle & voice

_RAMÉE_


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I just finished listening to the streamed concert of Lindberg's Piano Concerto No.3. The audio is a low bitrate MP3, so it's quite compressed, but it sounds pretty good, if not as cataclysmic as it was live. However, the piano part is a bit more audible. They didn't use the opening concert performance that I attended--Yuja Wang did not play any encores, but she played two on the streamed concert--Etude No.2 by Glass and the last movement of Prokofiev's Sonata No.7. The comments about the Concerto begin at 14:30 and the Concerto begins at 16:34. Stream the San Francisco Symphony On Demand - Classical KDFC


----------



## eljr

pmsummer said:


> SONGS OF BEASTS
> _Fantastic Creatures in Medieval Song_
> *Johannes Ciconia - Paolo da Firenze - Jacopo da Bologna - Francesco Landini - Magister Franciscus - Giovanni da Firenze - Guillaume de Machaut - Donato da Firenze - Anonymous*
> Ensemble Dragma
> Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett - voice & harp
> Jane Achtman - vielle
> Marc Lewon - lute, vielle & voice
> 
> _RAMÉE_


this looks oh so interesting 👾


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alan Hovhaness *(1911-2000): *The five sacred trees* (1961), as recorded by the Seattle symphony orchestra, conducted by Gerard Schwartz.

Mystic classical symphonic music to close the day. Restful.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

*Song of Beasts*

Fantastic Creatures in Medieval Songs
Ensemble Dragma, Jane Achtman, Agnieszka Budzińska-Bennett, Marc Lewon


> Animal magic as never before...If you’ve seen creatures depicted in carvings on church pews, ivories, or in the bestiaries popular in the period, you’ll respond to these spare, atmospheric songs...Nothing... — The Guardian, 30th January 2021 More…



*Release Date:* 13th Nov 2020
*Catalogue No:* RAM1901
*Label:* Ramée
*Length:* 52 minutes


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Walton viola concerto now


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Good news... I made it out of my Beethoven cycle (post #27,069) alive. Enjoyed it but it's a lot to absorb in one day.

I think next I'm going to listen to some Mozart symphonies but I need a break!


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Balakirev*, Mily (1837-1910)
*Symphony No. 1* in C
Russian State Symphony Orchestra
Yevgeny Svetlanov - Conductor


----------



## jambo

*Brahms: *Cello Sonata No. 1 in E minor, Op. 38
*Brahms: *Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major, Op. 99

*Beethoven: *Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102, No. 1
*Beethoven: *Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102, No. 2

Lynn Harrell (cello)
Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
1981-87


----------



## Manxfeeder

Schubert, Trout Quintet

Peter Serkin and four violinists I've never heard of. Great recording, though, in my opinion.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, String Quintet in F*

Vienna Konzerthaus Quartet and Ferdinant Strangler. I'm really enjoying this download. The Bruckner is very well done. I don't think it will replace the Raphael Ensemble, but it's still worth hearing.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Balakirev, Mily (1837-1910)


Islamey* (Oriental Fantasy)
Mariinsky Orchestra
Valery Gergiev - Conductor




*Tamara* (Symphonic Poem)
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal
Kent Nagano - Conductor




*Russia* (Second Overture on Three Russian Themes)
London Symphony Orchestra
Valery Gergiev - Conductor


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## prlj

* Schumann Symphony No. 1 Czech Phil/Foster*

I will admit to not being all that familiar with Schumann...so it's about time I dive in...


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 4* in D minor, Op. 120
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1971)

This is the revised 1851 version. I enjoyed it, though I'm often sympathetic to Karajan's style and I am well aware that some are not. I had a bit of a tough time warming up to this symphony when I first was getting to know it, and the _Rhenish_ was my favorite of the four. Since then, this has moved up in my estimation. The First and Second are also splendid works. I'm definitely in favor of the 1851 version, but that's also probably a matter of exposure to it and lack of exposure to the 1841 original version.









Anton Webern: works for string quartet
Quartetto Italiano (1970)
Paolo Borciani, violin; Elisa Pegreffi, violin; Piero Farulli, viola; Franco Rossi, cello


----------



## haziz

Kirill Petrenko conducts Strauss, Shostakovich and Norman | Digital Concert Hall


Chief conductor Kirill Petrenko presents two works that reflect the end of the Second World War in very different ways. On the one hand Richard Strauss’s Metamorphosen: a web of sound for 23 solo strings that with warmth and transparency mourns a devastated world. In the case of Shostakovich’s...




www.digitalconcerthall.com





Concert
31 Oct 2020
*Kirill Petrenko conducts Shostakovich*
In the case of Shostakovich’s Ninth Symphony, the Soviet rulers hoped for a victory symphony – but received a bright, ironic work that refuses to rejoice. We also hear Andrew Norman’s _Sabina_, a sound painting full of iridescent reflections of light.

*Berliner Philharmoniker
Kirill Petrenko*


----------



## haziz

Symphony No. 2 in B minor | Digital Concert Hall


Composer: Alexander Borodin




www.digitalconcerthall.com





31 Dec 2007
*Alexander Borodin
Symphony No. 2 in B minor*


*Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle*

Length: 29 min.


----------



## Hogwash

This lady’s playing is incredible. Super rock solid.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
Valentina Lisitsa
live in Eindhoven, Netherlands, Mar 20, 2014
on CD-R

It took rather extended time to settle down (hitting numerous wrong notes at unusual spots) but once settled down she was awesome throughout. The middle section was rock-solid and the ending was so full of meaningful breadth I thought she was finally entering the musician domain, leaving just being a virtuoso. I checked her subsequent commercial release and it wasn't so. Perhaps it was just that moment in that recital the inspiration came to her and it didn't stay afterwards. I am sure she would think unfavorably of this performance because of the numerous mishaps early on, but I cherish it.


----------



## Rogerx

Ysaÿe: Six Sonatas for Solo Violin, Op. 27

James Ehnes (violin)


----------



## tortkis

Roussel: Symphony No. 1 ‘Le poème de la forêt’ - Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Stéphane Denève (Naxos)


----------



## jambo

I was inspired to listen again by the thread about Balakirev's first symphony Mily Balakirev - Symphony No.1 in C major

*Balakirev: *Symphony No. 1 in C major
*Balakirev: *Symphony No. 2 in D minor

Evgeny Svetlanov
USSR State Symphony Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

All 19 of them


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 5

Salvatore Accardo (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit

Paganini: La Primavera, sonata for violin & orchestra in A major
Paganini: Maestosa sonata sentimentale




*Niccolò Paganini (Genua, 27 oktober 1782 – Nice, 27 mei 1840) *


----------



## Rogerx

Henri Bertini: Nonetto & Grand Trio

Linos Ensemble (chamber ensemble)


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Chaumont - Organ Works
Schoonbroodt, organ









Piston - Variations on a Theme by Hill, Divertimento, Concerto for Orchestra
Rose/Boston Modern Orchestra Project









Balakirev - Symphony 1, Tamara, Russia
Svetlanov/USSR State SO









Thalberg - L’art du chant
Wee, piano
CD1









Bruckner - Symphony 9
Mehta/Vienna


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Guess what ...

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet E-flat major op. 44 No. 3*

Mandelring Quartett


----------



## jambo

Some Schubert before I move on to the next set of Mahler symphonies

*Schubert: *Symphony No. 1 in D major, D. 82
*Schubert: *Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, D. 125
*Schubert: *Rosamunde Overture, D. 644, "Die Zauberharfe"
*Schubert: *Rosamunde, No. 2: Ballet Music I in B minor, D. 797 - I. Allegro moderato
*Schubert: *Rosamunde, No. 2: Ballet Music I in B minor, D. 797 - II. Andante
*Schubert: *Rosamunde, No. 9: Ballet Music II in G major, D. 797 - II. Andantino

Riccardo Muti
Wiener Philharmoniker
1990-93


----------



## Rogerx

Suk - Asrael

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra, Libor Pesek

Suk: Asrael Symphony, Op. 27
Suk: Praga. Symphonic Poem, Op. 26
Suk: The Ripening, Op. 34


----------



## HerbertNorman

Niccolo Paganini (Happy BD ) - Violin Concerto no. 1 - Hilary Hahn and the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Louis Spohr - Violin Concerto no. 8 - Hilary Hahn and the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Georgieva

*Hans Rott: Symphony No. 1

Mahler: Blumine - Bruckner: Symphonisches Präludium

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jakub Hrůša*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn 2032 Volume 2: Il Filosofo

Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini

Bach, W F: Sinfonia in F major, F. 67 'Dissonant'
Haydn: Symphony No. 22 in E flat major 'The Philosopher'
Haydn: Symphony No. 46 in B major
Haydn: Symphony No. 47 in G Major


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 & Intermezzo from "Notre Dame"


----------



## Montarsolo

'Mozart', piano concertos 1-4, Perahia. 💿


----------



## Tsaraslondon

What we are offered here is a recontrsuction a reconstruction of Solemn Vespers for the Assumption of the Virgin Mary, such as Vivaldi might have performed at the convent churtch of San Lorenzo or the Chiesa della Salute in Venice.

Very fine performances.


----------



## Rogerx

Paganini: Caprices for solo violin, Op. 1 Nos. 1-24

Thomas Zehetmair (violin)


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## NLaslow

*Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"*
New York Philharmonic - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Malx

*M-C Charpentier, Judith, sive Bethulia liberata H.391 - Ensemble Correspondances, Sébastien Daucé.








*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: English Suites Nos. 2 & 3

Ivo Pogorelich (piano)


I have a sudden urge for Bach


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven 1, Jan Willem de Vriend 💿


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Enigma*

Spektral Quartet performs Anna Thorvaldsdottir

Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Aerial*

Frank Aarnink (percussion), Stefán Jón Bernharðsson (horn), Sigurður Þorbergsson (trombone), Tinna Þorsteinsdottir (piano), Anna Thorvaldsdottir (electronics)
Caput Ensemble, Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Duo Harpverk, Nordic Affect, Los Angeles Percussion Quartet, Guðni Franzson, llan Volkov

*Works*

Þorvaldsdóttir: Aeriality
Þorvaldsdóttir: Aura
Þorvaldsdóttir: Into - Second Self
Þorvaldsdóttir: Ró
Þorvaldsdóttir: Shades of Silence
Þorvaldsdóttir: Tactility
Þorvaldsdóttir: Trajectories


----------



## Enthusiast

Shaughnessy said:


> *Enigma*
> 
> Spektral Quartet performs Anna Thorvaldsdottir
> 
> Link to label authorized complete recording -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


How many Thorvaldsdottir discs are there? I like her music but it looks like I could end up with more of her music than some of my favourite composers. Which one(s) stand out?


----------



## Shaughnessy

Most of the discs that have been part of my listening project really only have a single selection of hers as they are compilations with the Iceland Symphony Orchestra but these are the recordings which I would recommend - The Spektral Quartet "Enigma" disc is scheduled for the noon hour "Sing Along with Shaughnessy - Dame Myra Hess Lunch-Time Broadcast" -










*Anna Thorvaldsdottir**: Aequa - 2018








*

*Anna Thorvaldsdottir: Rhízōma - 2020*











*Anna Thorvaldsdottir:* *Aerial** - 2022 Re-release of 2014 edition*


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies, Vol. 1

City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Edward Gardner

Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D200
Schubert: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, D485
Schubert: Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'


----------



## Montarsolo

Donizetti, String quartet in D, arranged for string orchestra
Cherubini, Etude no 2 for French horn and strings
Bellini, Concerto in E flat major for oboe and strings
AotSMitF, Marriner 💿


----------



## Enthusiast

Quartets, 4, 5 and 6 from this set. There are too many really enjoyable Bartok quartet sets for me to pick just one or two. These are certainly very good.


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Bach: English Suites Nos. 2 & 3
> 
> Ivo Pogorelich (piano)
> 
> 
> I have a sudden urge for Bach


Sign of a healthy mind


----------



## sAmUiLc

In 1982, I saw them live performing exactly the same at the Ambassador Auditorium in Pasadena, CA, my favorite concert venue of all I've been to. To be honest, I do not recall much in detail except that I was completely awed by it throughout. This recording was issued on CD not long after, so I naturally have been assuming the two are about the same. Anyway I prefer this original issue to the later Karajan Gold remastering which sounds artificial to me. At least, this original gives out sense of wretchedness and desolation which is not inappropriate. Actually I made a copy on MoFi Ultra Gold CD-R to enrich the sound. I think it worked out fine. ☺


----------



## Rogerx

El Cant de la Sibilla

Mallorca - València (1400-1560)

Montserrat Figueras (soprano)

La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Jordi Savall


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin Preludes*

Grigory Sokolov on piano.

I hated Chopin until a friend in the UK sent this to me. This isn't the twee Chopin reserved for encores that I thought his music was; this goes beneath the surface and turns Chopin from a latte into black coffee.


----------



## Bourdon

Handel

Watermusic


----------



## Enthusiast

Collegium Aureum were an early "original instruments" band with regular members like Hans Martin Linde and Gustav Leonhardt . Their gut stringed sound tended to be very full (rather than the thinner sound associated with Harnoncourt's Concentus Musicus at the time). Their interpretive approach tended to be quite lively with well pointed dances and an innate feel for the music they played. I guess these are early HIP performances of Rameau but they don't really sound HIP! Whatever, they are certainly enjoyable.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Chopin, Preludes

Samson Francois. He's a black-coffee Chopin player, stark and dark-colored. And I have my cup of black coffee beside me. It's a nice enhancement.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler, Kindertotenlieder, Lieder nacht Texten von Friedricht Rückert. Hampson/Rieger. 💿


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 4
Lar Vogt
Northern Sinfonia
Recorded: 15-17 March 2017
Recording Venue: Sage Gateshead Concert Hall, United Kingdom


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Manxfeeder said:


> *Chopin Preludes*
> 
> Grigory Sokolov on piano.
> 
> I hated Chopin until a friend in the UK sent this to me. This isn't the twee Chopin reserved for encores that I thought his music was; this goes beneath the surface and turns Chopin from a latte into black coffee.


Wow - 47 minutes for the 24 preludes? Claudio Arrau takes "only" 40 minutes for the 24 preludes, and Martha Argerich "rushes" them in just 33 minutes. I guess there's always a recording available that suits one's particular taste...


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Sergei Lyapunov* (1859-1924): *Piano concerto no.2 in E, op.38* (1909), as recorded in 2002 by Hamish Milne (piano) with the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, conducted by Martyn Brabbins.

Lyapunov's piano concertos are treasured by many fans of the romantic concerto genre. Well worth hearing every now and then.


----------



## Malx

sAmUiLc said:


> Actually I made a copy on MoFi Ultra Gold CD-R to enrich the sound. I think it worked out fine.


Genuine question - how do these discs enrich the sound? 
I always thought a copy could only replicate the original sound to an accurate or less accurate degree.


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 6 - LPO, Paavo Berglund.*
A favourite Sibelius 6 recording.


----------



## Philidor

Easy listening.

*Darius Milhaud: Le Boeuf sur le toit op. 58*

Orchestre National de France
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

The remaining quartets (15 and 16) from this set - a desert island set of desert island works as far as I'm concerned. 










I think my remaining listening today will be to discs I have already played and posted quite recently so I will probably not post again.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Preludes.*

Martha Argerich.

With these Preludes, Martha is a force of nature. At times it sounds like she took a piano and stretched it to twice its size.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded late 70s.

I keep picking up Brahms cycles when I find them cheap but I still haven't purchased the two that sound best to my ears which are Klemperer, and Walter. But I got the Karajan for a few bucks at the local used bookstore. The YouTube channel, Batachan Desu, has links for eight different cycles if you want to compare. And there are even more links for Beethoven cycles. J.Brahms Complete Symphonies [ O.Klemperer Philharmonia-O ] (1956~57) - YouTube


----------



## Philidor

News from Cornwall.

*Arnold Bax: Tintagel*

Ulster Orchestra
Bryden Thomson


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin Preludes*

Christopher Eschenbach

Eschenbach plays Chopin with a lot of rubato. It's interesting to hear these masters put their unique spin on these preludes.


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Mass

Philadelphia Orchestra, Westminster Symphonic Choir, Temple University Concert Choir, The American Boychoir, Temple University Diamond Marching Band, Yannick Nézet-Séguin

On request .


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Symphony No 6 'Sinfonia semplice' - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*
Arrived today - I couldn't resist at £2.98 delivered for a new copy.










Edited as wrong image was attached.


----------



## Bourdon

Locatelli

CD 1


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Robert Schumann*

Symphony No. 3 in E flat major "Rhenish" op. 97
Piano Concerto in A minor op. 54

*Justus Frantz, piano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## Montarsolo

Verdi, some songs. Margaret Price. They sound like opera arias.










In the CD booklet all texts with translations.

Luigi Balestra, 1839:

She was as beautiful as an angel in heaven
and as innocent as a budding flower
When the cruel one aroused
the first stirrings of love in her heart.

Inexperienced and trusting,
she was seduced and betrayed
And pleaded in vain
for a wedding ring.

Doomed to shame and scorn,
she groaned for nine months
Then consumed by grief,
she begged pardon for her disloyal lover and died.

The fruit of the vile betrayal
was laid in the grave soon after
But there no cross or cypress stood,
no stone bearing her name.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berg, String Quartet, Op. 3*
Galimir Quartet
This recording has been described as strident and angular. I don't hear that. It seems to be sensitively played.


----------



## sAmUiLc

https://www.amazon.com/Dreams-C-Debussy/dp/B000002SBH#customerReviews

Aldo Ciccolini is the pianist.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Malx said:


> Genuine question - how do these discs enrich the sound?
> I always thought a copy could only replicate the original sound to an accurate or less accurate degree.


I don't know how but they do. I had a CD recorder and all I did was to copy the original at the real time, meaning if 60 min original CD do it in 60 min, not faster. I found copying delicate instrument like violin actually thickens the sound which I didn't like. So have to use it judiciously. What you are saying is true with most other CD-Rs. The copied sound is drier than the original. Not MoFi disc. However friggin' expensive! 😒


----------



## Georgieva

One of the best #8


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various chamber works for
tonight, concluding after work tomorrow.

String Quartet no.1 in A-minor op.41 no.1 (1842):
String Quartet no.2 in F op.41 no.2 (1842):
String Quartet no.3 in A op.41 no.3 (1842):









Piano Quintet in E-flat op.42 (1842):
Piano Quartet in E-flat op.47 (1842):
Piano Trio no.1 in D-minor op.63 (1847):
Piano Trio no.2 in F op.80 (1847):
Piano Trio no.3 in G-minor op.121 (1851):









_Adagio and Allegro_ for horn and piano op.70, posth. arr.
for cello and piano by Friedrich Grützmacher (1849):
_(3) Fantasiestücke_ for clarinet and piano op.73, posth. arr.
for cello and piano by Friedrich Grützmacher (1849):
_Fünf Stücke im Volkston_ [_Five Pieces in the Popular 
Style_] for cello and piano op.102 (1849):









Violin Sonata no.1 in A-minor op.105 (1851):
Violin Sonata no.2 in D-minor op.121 (1851):
_Intermezzo_ for a violin and piano WoO, for the
collaborative _'FAE Sonata''_(1853):


----------



## Georgieva

* Britten: War Requiem*


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Chilham

Premiered, somewhat disastrously, this day 1919.









Elgar: Cello Concerto
Paavo Järvi, Philharmonia Orchestra, Steven Isserlis


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

*Leonard Bernstein Stravinsky and Shostakovich - 6 CD's

Stravinsky *_L’oiseau de feu (The Firebird)_, Ballet Suite (1919)
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
_May 1984, Frederic R. Mann Auditorium, Tel Aviv_

*Stravinsky *_Petrushka_, Complete Ballet Music (1947)
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
_April 1982, Frederic R. Mann Auditorium, Tel Aviv_

*Stravinsky *_Pulcinella_, Concert Suite (1949)
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
_May 1984, Frederic R. Mann Auditorium, Tel Aviv_

*Stravinsky *_Le sacre du printemps (The Rite of Spring)_
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
_April 1982, Frederic R. Mann Auditorium, Tel Aviv_

*Stravinsky *_Les Noces (The Wedding)_
Anny Mory _soprano_
Patricia Parker _mezzo-soprano_
John Mitchinson _tenor_
Paul Hudson _bass_
Martha Argerich _piano_
Homero Francesch _piano_
Cyprien Katsaris _piano_
Krystian Zimerman _piano_
English Bach Festival Chorus
Nicholas Cleobury _director_
English Bach Festival Percussion Ensemble
_March 1977, Henry Wood Hall, London_

*Stravinsky *Mass
English Bach Festival Orchestra
English Bach Festival Chorus
Nicholas Cleobury _director_
Trinity Boys Choir
David Squibb _director
March 1977, Henry Wood Hall, London_

*Stravinsky *Symphony in C
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
_May 1984, Frederic R. Mann Auditorium, Tel Aviv_

*Stravinsky *Symphony in Three Movements
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
_April 1982, Frederic R. Mann Auditorium, Tel Aviv_

*Stravinsky *_Scènes de ballet_
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
_April 1982, Frederic R. Mann Auditorium, Tel Aviv_

*Shostakovich *Symphony No. 1, Op. 10
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
_June 1988, Orchestra Hall, Chicago
1990 Grammy® Award, Best Classical Performance–Orchestra_

*Shostakovich *Symphony No. 7, Op. 60 _(Leningrad)_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
_June 1988, Orchestra Hall, Chicago
1990 Grammy® Award, Best Classical Performance–Orchestra_

*Shostakovich *Symphony No. 6, Op. 54
Vienna Philharmonic
_October 1985, Great Hall, Musikverein, Vienna_

*Shostakovich *Symphony No. 9 in E-flat Major, Op. 70
Vienna Philharmonic
_October 1985, Great Hall, Musikverein, Vienna _


----------



## Kiki

Monsalvat said:


> Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 4* in D minor, Op. 120
> Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1971)
> 
> This is the revised 1851 version. I enjoyed it, though I'm often sympathetic to Karajan's style and I am well aware that some are not. I had a bit of a tough time warming up to this symphony when I first was getting to know it, and the _Rhenish_ was my favorite of the four. Since then, this has moved up in my estimation. The First and Second are also splendid works. I'm definitely in favor of the 1851 version, but that's also probably a matter of exposure to it and lack of exposure to the 1841 original version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton Webern: works for string quartet
> Quartetto Italiano (1970)
> Paolo Borciani, violin; Elisa Pegreffi, violin; Piero Farulli, viola; Franco Rossi, cello


This is my personal opinion: 

I think Karajan's grandiose way with Schumann suits the 1851 version which sounds more disciplined and stately than the original 1841 version. 

In fact I prefer the 1841 version. Overall, it sounds more fluid, more transparent, and it's also got several bars of what I think great touches that were removed in the later version. 

I started with the 1851 version. The 1841 version took me some getting used to. Roger Norrington said with the 1841 the conductor just needed to play it well and didn't need to tinker with it. Simon Rattle said you couldn't go back to the 1851 once you'd heard the 1841. That's what happened to me. 

All the recordings of the 1841 version that I have heard are HIPs (to various degrees). I'm not aware of any big-band 20th century style recording of it (the closest may be Heinz Holliger's but that's hardly big-band), but there may be a few out there.


----------



## jim prideaux

Nielsen-Violin Concerto and 5th Symphony.

Chung conducting the Gothenburg S.O. with Dong Suk Kang as soloist.

A fine BIS recording of a super performance of a concerto which for me deserves greater recognition,


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Very romantic sounding viola concerto. Kind of like Adagio by Barber right now...


----------



## Kiki

Malx said:


> *Nielsen, Symphony No 6 'Sinfonia semplice' - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*
> Arrived today - I couldn't resist at £2.98 delivered for a new copy.


I just realised £2.98 could turn my stomach... I must have paid more than 10 times for it! 

I'm in general not a fan of sir Colin, but I think this is a really fantastic set, well unless one hates _fast_.

Oh, one thing about this set, if anybody cares - The DSD and FLAC files can be copied directly from the blu-ray disc. But one of the DSD files contains a loud crackle (don't remember which one), so loud I thought it had blown my loudspeakers (fortunately it didn't). No problem with the FLACs though.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Richard Strauss *(1864-1949): *Horn concerto no.1 in E-flat, op.11 *(1883), as recorded in the early Seventies by Peter Damm (horn) with the Staatskapelle Dresden, conducted by Rudolf Kempe.

A youthful work, written for his father, this first Horn concerto by Richard Strauss ranks among my favorite wind instrument concertos. Impressive performance by Peter Damm.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Agostino Di Scipio *- Works for strings & live electronics

*VIOLAZIONI DELLA PRESENZA*
for violin, live electronics and ambience sounds (2017–2018)
Lorenzo Derinni, violin
Davide Gagliardi, live electronics

*2 SOUND PIECES WITH REPERTOIRE STRING MUSIC* 
for violin, cello and live electronics (2012)
Èdua Zádory, violin
Ana Topalovic, cello
Federico Placidi, live electronics

*5 INTERAZIONI CICLICHE ALLE DIFFERENZE SENSIBILI* 
for string quartet and live electronics (1997–1998)
Quartetto Prometeo (Francesco Peverini, violin / Aldo Campagnaro, violin / Carmelo Giallombardo, viola / Francesco Dillon, cello)
Agostino Di Scipio, live electronics

*PLEX* 
for double bass and four-track computer-generated sounds (1991)
Stefano Scodanibbio, double bass

*DUE DI UNO* 
for soprano recorder, violin and live electronics (2002–2003)
Antonio Politano, soprano recorder
Haesung Choe, violin
Agostino Di Scipio, live electronics

*VEILLE, SURVEILLE (trois textures sonores)* 
for gamba, folk guitar and live electronics (2004–2005)
Eva Reiter, viola da gamba
Agostino Di Scipio, guitar & electronics


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4


----------



## starthrower

I found a shiny used copy in mint condition at the local bookstore for the price of a cappuccino. It's in very listenable mono sound.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Viola concerto some more


----------



## eljr

*Knabenchor Hannover: Christmas with Johann Sebastian Bach*

Antonia Bourvé (soprano), Claudia Erdmann (alto), Markus Schäfer (tenor) & Michael Jäckel (bass)
Knabenchor Hannover & Barockorchester L’Arco, Jörg Breiding

*Release Date:* 30th Sep 2013
*Catalogue No:* ROP5003-DVD
*Label:* Rondeau


----------



## littlejohnuk1

DH had a video in which this guy was featured. Great stuff!


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2









This is my favorite B2 recording of all. I saw Haitink with Concertgebouw Orchestra in 1982 at the Ambassador Auditorium twice (again twice in 1986). One of the evenings they performed B2 and it was even better than this recording. Haitink then was a different animal live than in studio, much more exciting - not Italian or Latin American exciting but in his own way.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 4
Orchester der KlangVerwaltung - Enoch zu Guttenberg
(recorded live on april 25th & 26th 2007)
SACD


----------



## sAmUiLc

starthrower said:


> I found a shiny used copy in mint condition at the local bookstore for the price of a cappuccino. It's scratchy mono sound so I just turn it up louder!


Mono but not scratchy. Regular volume is fine.


----------



## alinkner1

*Albéric Magnard* (1865-1914): _Piano Trio in F minor, Op. 18_
Solenne Païdassi, violin
Camille Thomas, cello
Laurent Wagschal, piano


----------



## MartinDB

Among other things, some more Vaughan Williams symphonies. As I continue to learn about RVW and his music, which I have embarrassingly neglected until now (particularly embarrassing for a Brit, perhaps). So, #6 with Brabbins and #9 with Handley, most notably.


----------



## starthrower

sAmUiLc said:


> Mono but not scratchy. Regular volume is fine.


The vocals sound good!


----------



## sAmUiLc

#3









From K's '60s cycle. A lovely account in sweet sound. 😍


----------



## haydnguy

Music For Compline
Tallis/Byrd/Sheppard

"Vocal ensemble _stile antico_ makes it's _harmonia mundi_ debut with a programme of 16th and 17th century polyphony written by some of England's greatest composers for the office of Compline, last of the daily hours and a form of night prayer."


performers - stile antico


----------



## Barbebleu

Amores Pasados - John Potter. Unusual and delightful in equal measure.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#1


----------



## Biwa

Johann Christian Bach: 

Symphonies & Ensembles 

Pratum Integrum Orchestra

A delightful performance of J.C. Bach’s charming, sunny music. One can easily hear why Mozart was such a fan of his music.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1
Yuja Wang / Verbier Festival Orchestra / Kurt Masur
live.. 2009 Verbier Festival
on CD-R

I made a copy from medici.tv during the broadcast/podcast of the concert. The same concert in its entirety (including Symphony #3 plus some bonus tracks) is available on DVD but I like my copy better. Those commercial releases usually smell manicuring, shave off frisson, ergo excitement usually goes down.

Before watching this performance I never cared for the concerto, but this one made sure I changed my mind, at least for this performance. 😉


----------



## jambo

I had heard a LOT about this Karajan live recording of Mahler's 9th, but I have to say I think I prefer the Kubelik so far. Only first listens, so I might change my mind in a few weeks.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 9 in D major

Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker
1982

Rafael Kubelík
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
1967


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphonies 3,4,&5. 
The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.
Supraphon 2LP gatefold 1982. Czechoslovakian release.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms: Symphony #1
Beethoven: Cavatina from Op. 130

















Beethoven, Brahms, Concertgebouw Orchestra - W. Furtwängler A Amsterdam


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1995 CD release of "W. Furtwängler A Amsterdam" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





The symphony is just about the same as the celebrated Berlin PO account on DG, but I suspect the BPO version is played slightly better, probably because of the familiarity between the musicians and the conductor and also maestro shaped the BPO sound, not that BPO was any superior to COA then.

The orchestral version of Cavatina from Beethoven Op. 130 is lovely!


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2









😍


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I far prefer this recording of the Salonen over Yo-Yo Ma's.


----------



## Bkeske

Miklós Erdélyi conducts Bartók

Two Portraits, Op. 5 (1907-08)
Two Portraits, Op. 5 (1907-08)
Four Pieces For Orchestra, Op. 12 (1912)
The Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra
Hungaroton, Bartók Béla Complete Edition, I. Orchestral Music 3 1967


----------



## Rogerx

Henri Bertini: Nonetto & Grand Trio

Linos Ensemble (chamber ensemble)


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Roberday - Fugues and Caprices for organ
Weir, organ









Rubbra - Symphonies 5 and 6
Hickox/BBC National Orchestra of Wales









CPE Bach - Cello Concertos
Gutzeit/Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra; Steckel









Grieg - String Quartet
Nielsen - At the Bier of a Young Artist
Sibelius - String Quartet
Emerson String Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

Op. 130 on Disc 3


----------



## Rogerx

Howard Hanson: Symphony No. 2 ‘Romantic’

Seattle Symphony, Gerard Schwarz

Hanson, H: Lux Aeterna, Op. 24
Hanson, H: Mosaic


----------



## sAmUiLc

#13


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Nikolai Miaskovsky* (1881-1950):* Symphony no.27, op.85* (1949), as recorded in 2020 by the Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Vasily Petrenko.

Miaskovsky's final symphony; a mature work. Heart-warming, and very well-performed imho.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Lieder

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Jan Lisiecki (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

Yesterday was one of those rare no-music days, for a variety of reasons. Picking up again.


*Serge Prokofiev: String Quartetst No. 1 and No. 2, Sonata for 2 Violins (Emerson String Quartet, DG)*

The early morning string quartets habit continues with Prokofiev.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Op. 130


----------



## Malx

Kiki said:


> I just realised £2.98 could turn my stomach... I must have paid more than 10 times for it!
> 
> I'm in general not a fan of sir Colin, but I think this is a really fantastic set, well unless one hates _fast_.
> 
> Oh, one thing about this set, if anybody cares - The DSD and FLAC files can be copied directly from the blu-ray disc. But one of the DSD files contains a loud crackle (don't remember which one), so loud I thought it had blown my loudspeakers (fortunately it didn't). No problem with the FLACs though.


To settle your stomach - I realised I posted the wrong cover, now corrected. The disc I ordered and received was the single SACD of Symphonies 1 & 6 which completed my set. 
You are correct in respect of the Davis set being fairly brisk but as I often say its always nice to hear a different approach to works.

Thread duty:
*Nielsen, Symphony No 1 - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*
Of the two symphonies on the disc below I believe Davis is more successful in the first symphony his sixth is good enough but there are others that get more from it imo.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. 

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet F minor op. 80*

Mandelring Quartett










A climax in quartet writing in the time after Beethoven and Schubert.


----------



## Malx

Barbebleu said:


> Amores Pasados - John Potter. Unusual and delightful in equal measure.


So Led Zepplin creep into the Classical Music listening thread, or at least JPJ does.


----------



## tortkis

Poulenc: Works for Solo Piano - Eric Parkin (Chandos)









Delightful piano works.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 2

Doric String Quartet

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 76 Nos. 1-6
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor 'Fifths'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 5 in D major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 6 in E flat major




My very favourite set


----------



## sAmUiLc

#13, Op. 130


----------



## Merl

This week's SQ thread choice of Schnittke's 3rd Quartet. Love the piece and this is a highly impressive recording from the increasingly impressive Signum Quartet.


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique - Intégrale (Georges Delvallée, Accord, 12 CD's)*

A download from many years ago. Playing the first CD (Le Cycle De Noël, Op. 55, covering the first three CD's).


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Symphonies 6 'Le Matin', 7 'Le Midi' & 8 'Le Soir' + Mozart, Serenade K239 ' Serenata Notturna' - Il Gardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini.*

Strangely the thing that I have taken most from this disc is the fabulous recording of the Mozart Serenade. Mozart's Serenades have never struck a chord with me, this performance seems to give the piece more life and vitality than I recall from previous versions I've heard.


----------



## Montarsolo

Pinchas Zukerman, Salut d’armour 💿


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet No 11 Op 95 'Quartetto Serioso' - Busch Quartet.*

As I don't own these discs it has been a long time since I listened to any of the Busch Beethoven recordings. Prompted by seeing Enthusiast's post in the last few days I streamed one of my favourite quartets - the sound was better than I recalled or expected and the playing was very good, an excellent historical document for sure.


----------



## Montarsolo

Black coffee and Mozarts piano concerto 5. Murray Perahia. This 5 euro thrift store box is a real treasure chest. 😍


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> *Beethoven, String Quartet No 11 Op 95 'Quartetto Serioso' - Busch Quartet.*
> 
> As I don't own these discs it has been a long time since I listened to any of the Busch Beethoven recordings. Prompted by seeing Enthusiast's post in the last few days I streamed one of my favourite quartets - the sound was better than I recalled or expected and the playing was very good, an excellent historical document for sure.


I think the sound on that one is probably less good than for the recordings of 12 - 16 (where the Pristine remasters seem to offer very little extra) but, as you say, not so bad.


----------



## Bourdon

Monteverdi

Sacred Vocal

Kirkby,Partridge and David Thomas, in my opinion this recording has lost none of its brilliance, accompanied by the Parley of Instruments. This recording is more than forty years old, time flies.....


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert Dialog

Alain Billard (bass clarinet)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


Mantovani, B: Mit Ausdruck
Rihm: Erscheinung
Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie
Widmann, J: Lied für Orchester


----------



## prlj

Paul Ben-Haim Symphony No 1 Israel/Shani

This recording was released today. New-to-me work and I’m genuinely enjoying it.


----------



## Chilham

Hindemith: Ludus Tonalis
Martin Perry

A Twentieth Century WTC? We'll see.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Brilliantly played Wagner Overtures and Preludes.


----------



## prlj

Alyssa Pyper - Cradle

Lush and gorgeous EP. If you dig Caroline Shaw, check out Alyssa Pyper.


----------



## Rogerx

Ben-Haim: Symphony No. 1

NDR Radiophilharmonie Hannover, Israel Yinon


Ben-Haim: Fanfare to Israel
Ben-Haim: Symphonic Metamorphoses on Bach Chorale 'Wer nun den lieben Gott laesst walten'


----------



## Chilham

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & Concerto in F
David Robertson, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Gerstein


----------



## Branko

On this disc are the Ysaye Sonatas 2,3,4 and 6. A superbly virtuoso account. "Look at me, I can play the fiddle." I love it.


----------



## Rogerx

Gossec: Four Symphonies

Orchestre de Bretagne, Stefan Sanderling


Gossec: Symphony in C - Sinfonia périodique à piu strumenti in D, Brook 87
Gossec: Symphony in C, Brook 85
Gossec: Symphony in D 'La Caccia', Brook 62
Gossec: Symphony No. 1 in B flat, Brook 81


----------



## HerbertNorman

Johannes Brahms - 1st and 2nd Symphony - Istvan Fischer conducting the Budapest Festival Orchestra


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Enthusiast

Disc 1 from this. Somewhat lush but irresistable.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Infinity*

Voces 8

"The repertoire chosen is strongly cinematic in feel, which is mostly stirring but does occasionally teeter into more clichéd territory. However, any lack of depth in a small handful of the tracks is more than made up for by the poise of the ensemble’s performance. As a whole, this is music to make the spirit soar."
- BBC Music Magazine

"the group are as technically excellent as ever. This music – which turns human voices into a breathing synth or sounddeck – lives or dies with tuning and balance, which is carefully weighed in every track. :
- Gramophone

*Composers*

Arnalds, Ólafur (b.1986)
Gjeilo, Ola (b.1978)
Guðnadóttir, Hildur (b.1982)
Howard, Luke (b. 1978)
Hutchings, Sophie
Jóhannsson, Jóhann (1969-2018)
Lovett, Anne
Sibelius, Jean (1865-1957)
Sigurbjörnsson, Thorkell (1938–2013)
Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Clockworking*

Nordic Affect

"At the core of each of Nordic Affect’s commissions on this album was the desire to explore the possibilities of their instruments (violin, viola, cello and harpsichord) within a 21st century aesthetic, while at the same time creating their own."

The ensemble was formed by a group of period-instrument musicians who are united in their passion for viewing familiar musical forms from a different perspective, and for daring to venture into new musical terrain.

Hailed for its “affectionate explorations” (BBC Music Magazine) and “commitment to their repertoire” (Classical Music), Nordic Affect is Halla Steinunn Stefánsdóttir (violin and artistic director), Gudrún Hrund Hardardóttir (viola), Hanna Loftsdóttir (cello) and Guðrún Óskarsdóttir (harpsichord)."

*Works*

Bjarnadóttir: From Beacon to Beacon
Guðnadóttir: 2 Circles
Jónsdóttir: INNI, 'Musica da Camera'
Sigfúsdóttir: Clockworking
Sigfúsdóttir: Sleeping Pendulum
Þorvaldsdóttir: Shades of Silence
Link to label authorized complete recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Rogerx

Baroque Oboe Concertos

Heinz Holliger (oboe)

I Musici


Cimarosa: Oboe Concerto in C major/C minor
Lotti: Concerto for Oboe d'amore and Strings in A
Marcello, A: Oboe Concerto in D Minor
Sammartini, G: Concerto for Oboe and Strings in D


----------



## libopera

Carl *Czerny*, string quartets, *Sheridan ensemble*.


----------



## 13hm13

S. Wagner: Preludes & Overtures
Dimitrij Kitajenko (Conductor),


----------



## Enthusiast

Thomas Morley - Ayres and Madrigals. This is a very beautiful record, albeit often rather melancholy.


----------



## Vasks

Robert Kurka - The Good Soldier Schweik Suite (Corporon/Klavier)
Robert Kurka - Symphony #2 (Kalmar/Cedille)

_meanwhile upon returning home from a trip last night I discovered my stereo system is screwed up._


----------



## starthrower

I'm having my morning serial with Ernst Krenek. These Toccata Classics recordings sound very good!


----------



## Rogerx

Gossec: Four Symphonies

Orchestre de Bretagne, Stefan Sanderling



Gossec: Symphony in C - Sinfonia périodique à piu strumenti in D, Brook 87
Gossec: Symphony in C, Brook 85
Gossec: Symphony in D 'La Caccia', Brook 62
Gossec: Symphony No. 1 in B flat, Brook 81


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Schmidt: Symphony No. 1 & Excerpts from Notre Dame


----------



## haziz




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Lots of viola here! Was listening to Reger op. 49 no. 1 and wondered if a new piece had started, but it was the very end of the piece. I usually have a sense of were in the piece I am, but this one was just suddenly in the end. Maybe that makes sense...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

Mravinsky and the Leningrad Phil.


----------



## Rogerx

Rott: Symphony in E Major

Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Philidor

Montarsolo said:


> Black coffee and Mozarts piano concerto 5.


Pinot noir and Rimsky.

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony No. 1 E minor op. 1*

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 2 and 3 from this set. The second is somewhat dark. The third is a good performance with a fine last movement but there are better. It is nice now that orchestras don't really have national sounds to hear some distinctively Russian brass and woodwind.


----------



## eljr

*Cantate Domino*

The Sistine Chapel Choir, Massimo Palombella


> This disc of sacred polyphony and plainsong is an interesting exercise in advocacy for the current Sistine Chapel Choir under its director Massimo Palombella. He tells us the performances will... — BBC Music Magazine, January 2016, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 25th Sep 2015
*Catalogue No:* 4795300
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 58 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

Janáček 

Kačena Divoká
Holubička
Což Ta Naše Břiza
Elegie Na Smrt Dcery Olgy
Kantor Halfar
Viči Stopa
Hradčanskeé Písnički
Zlatá Ulička
Plačici Fontána
Belveder
Potulný Šílenec 
Říkadla


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven's penultimate quartet - number 15, Op. 132 - from this set.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 9
VAUGHAN WILLIAMS
Symphony No. 7 ‘Sinfonia Antartica’
Symphony No. 9
Speech by Sir Adrian Boult
Margaret Ritchie ∙ Sir John Gielgud
London Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Igor Stravinsky* (1882-1971): *The Firebird* (1910), as recorded in 1973 by the London Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Bernard Haitink.

Very nice CD, imho a good introduction to Stravinsky for those not yet familiar with this composer.


----------



## eljr

*
A Wondrous Mystery*

Renaissance Choral Music for Christmas
Stile Antico


> The sinuous yearning of Clemens's Agnus Dei is…a triumph of fluid phrasing and dynamic shaping, and a reminder of the formidable credentials of this group — BBC Music Magazine, December 2015, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 30th Oct 2015
*Catalogue No:* HMU807575
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi
*Length:* 72 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
4th December 2015


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Rimsky.

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Sheherazade*

London Symphony Orchestra
Leopold Stokowski


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Philidor

Eruptive.

*Jón Leifs: Geysir*

Iceland Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Floeddie

Brass From The Masters Vol. 1 - Williams Fairey Band · Bryan Hurdley, director; James Gourlay tuba (1997)


----------



## Kiki

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 3_
*Danish Chamber Orchestra / Ádám Fischer*
Rec. 2021,2022
Naxos

Giving this set another go. This time I'm prepared psychologically for the horrible Naxos engineering.

Ignoring the sonics, this is a really beautiful Brahms #3 and the explosion in the finale is fantastic.









[/QUOTE]


----------



## pmsummer

TINTINNABULI
_Sacred Choral Works_
*Arvo Pärt*
The Tallis Scholars
Peter Phillips - director
_
Gimell_


----------



## Enthusiast

Not an example of authenticity and for some a rather exaggerated approach in places. Certainly this is rather extrovert music making. It is also a cracking record and a real joy!


----------



## Philidor

Staying at the Baltic Sea.

*Peteris Vasks: Tala gaisma ("Distant light")*
Concerto for violin and string orchestra

Gidon Kremer, violin
KREMERata Baltica


----------



## sAmUiLc

I definitely prefer this to his well-known studio recording with Concertgebouw Orchestra. In fact, I would count this one in the three greatest Haitink Mahler commercial recordings. The other two would be Das Lied with Baker and Chicago 3rd,


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Hector Berlioz* (1803-1869): *Roméo et Juliette, op.17 H.79* (1839), as recorded by the London symphony orchestra and chorus, conducted by Sir Colin Davis. With Daniela Barcellona; Kenneth Tarver; Orlin Anastossov (soloists).

Berlioz is one of the more willful composers I know of. At times he just seems to completely ignore all commonly accepted composition principles, and just does his own thing. With surprising results.


----------



## Philidor

Estonia has great composers.

*Lepo Sumera: Symphony No. 6*

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi


----------



## elgar's ghost

_"*Igor Stravinsky* (1882-1971): *The Firebird* (1910), as recorded in 1973 by the London Philharmonic orchestra, conducted by Bernard Haitink._

_Very nice CD, imho a good introduction to Stravinsky for those not yet familiar with this composer."_


My first Stravinsky purchase, if I recall correctly...


----------



## Chilham

Premiered this day 1893, just nine days before his death.









Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 "Pathétique"
Manfred Honeck, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

*Mozart, Strauss & Milhaud: Works for wind ensemble*

Eastman Wind Ensemble, Frederick Fennell

*Release Date:* 15th Sep 1998
*Catalogue No:* 4343992
*Label:* Mercury Living Presence
*Length:* 73 minutes


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Piano Sonatas K283, 284, 309, 311
Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## haziz

*Holmboe: Symphony No. 8, Op. 56 (M. 175) 'Sinfonia boreale'*

_Aarhus Symphony Orchestra
Owain Arwel Hughes_
Recorded: 7-8 June 1993
Recording Venue: Musikhuset Aarhus, Denmark
Work length 34:28


----------



## Philidor

Again Franck.

*César Franck: Trois Chorals*

No. 1 Mi Majeur
No. 2 Si mineur
No. 3 La mineur

Eric Lebrun
Organ by Cavaillé-Coll in Saint-Antoine des Quatre-Vingts, Paris


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Philidor said:


> Pinot noir and Rimsky.


Beer and nothing.


----------



## eljr

*Eclipse*

Dvořák - Ginastera - Sarasate
Hilary Hahn (violin), Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Andrés Orozco-Estrada

*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4862383
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 77 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Mazurkas*

Samson Francois, piano. I don't know these pieces well enough to comment on them, but Francois plays with a sense of improvisation.


----------



## jim prideaux

Marvellous performance and recording of Haydn's 45th and 81st Symphonies by the Orpheus C.O.


----------



## Malx

A couple of first symphonies:

*Sibelius, Symphony No 1 - Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.

Prokofiev, Symphony No 1 'Classical' - Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini.*

Karajan's EMI Sibelius is generally very good, nice to hear it again. 
Giulini's 'Classical' is a different matter, it came over to me as a bit lifeless and lacking verve something I believe to be essential in this work. 
The final molto vivace wasn't so bad or maybe I had been stupified by that stage in proceedings - now I recall why I haven't played it since buying the box in 2011.


----------



## Barbebleu

Britten-String Quartet No. 2 Op. 36 - Amadeus Quartet. It’s alright. I love Britten but I’m not sure the SQ was his forte.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Montarsolo

Just listened Mahler 9, Boulez.










Now listening to Beethoven's second. Jan Willem de Vriend. Epic!


----------



## eljr

*Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos*

Johan Dalene (violin)
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


> Dalene has a strong command of long evolving lines – crucial in both composers – but he balances that with a fine feeling for ‘speaking’ phrasing and articulation...The expression can certainly... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* BIS2620
*Label:* BIS
*Length:* 73 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
April 2022
Editor's Choice









Presto Recording of the Week
1st April 2022









Gramophone Awards
2022
Shortlisted - Concerto


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Inpsired by DH video today:


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart PC26
Clifford Curzon / Concertgebouw Orchestra / Colin Davis
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner *


Symphonie no. 1 (WAB 101) (Vienna version)
March (WAB 96)
Three Pieces for orchestra (WAB 97)

Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg - Gustavo Gimeno

SACD


----------



## Bkeske

Ervin Lukács conducts Bartók - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra (1937-38)
János Ferencsik conducts Bartók - First Rhapsody For Violin And Orchestra & Second Rhapsody For Violin And Orchestra
Budapest Symphony Orchestra 
Hungaroton, Bartók Béla Complete Edition 1971. Hungarian release


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICALL HUMORS
_London 1605_
*Tobias Hume*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## sAmUiLc

K 365


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Richard Wagner*

Der fliegende Hollander: Overture
Lohengrin: Prelude to Act I
Lohengrin: Prelude to Act III
Tristan und Isolde: Prelude to Act I
Isolde's Libestod

*Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Christoph von Dohnányi conducts Stravinsky - Firebird Suite. Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra. London 1980


----------



## opus55

Biber: Sonatas V-VIII
Andrew Manze, violin
John Toll, harpsichord


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS FOR TWO BASSOONS AND CONTINUO
*Joseph Bodin de Boismortier*
Musica Franca
Sylvain Bergeron - theorbo
Fraser Jackson - contrabassoon
Nadina Mackie Jackson - bassoon
Mathieu Lussier - bassoon
Richard Pare - harpsichord, organ​_
MSR_


----------



## tortkis

Poulenc: Sinfonietta, FP 141 - RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra, Jean-Luc Tingaud (Naxos)









Marvelous.


----------



## Bkeske

Carlo Maria Giulini conducts Britten

Four Sea Interludes, Op. 33a (From "Peter Grimes") 
The Young Person's Guide To The Orchestra, Op. 34 (Variations And Fugue On A Theme Of Purcell). 
Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel reissue 1980’s, originally 1964


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haydnguy

Henry Purcell (1659-1695)
Harmonia Sacra

Paul McCreesh
Gabrieli Consort and Players


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams - Pastoral Symphony (No. 3) / In The Fen Country (Symphonic Impression). New Philharmonia Orchestra. Angel 1968


----------



## pmsummer

SONATAS AND PARTITAS FOR SOLO VIOLIN
_Volume 2_
*J. S. Bach*
Lucy van Dael - Baroque violin
_
Naxos_


----------



## sAmUiLc

4 10 20!


----------



## Dimace

Today I will come to you with another* Beethoven's Sonatas Circle,* this time from the great American virtuoso pianist
*Stephen Bishop-Kovacevich *who, from the middle 70s has established himself as a VERY good Beethoven performer. This circle is somehow fresh, vivid, colourful and with its way quite modern as an approach to the best works ever composed for the 88 keys. Stephen is generous with the right pedal (as a Liszt admirer I appreciate the usage of the right pedal also the excessive if the result is artistically correct, even though, this isn't exactly in the composer's intentions) and produces also (like H. Fischer) some very impressive fireworks, which, I suppose, are also out of Beethoven's intentions (because were impossible to be made with the pianos of his era) but they serve beautifully this circle. As I have written here, the CORRECT way to perform Beethoven is something unknown to me and to every musician and listener of this world, because Beethoven is the sea abyss where with every diving we find always and something new which hours before was unknown to us. To summarise I LIKE Stephen's recording and I enjoy listening to it more than other circles despite, academically, someone could say that is a lit fancy and very modern. _(EMI, 9XCDs in a Box Set, 2002 recorded, 2003 released) _

Suggestion: Collectability 2,5 /5 Artistical value: 4 / 5


----------



## Scherzi Cat

In my opinion this is an under appreciated masterpiece that deserves a place among Mozart's greatest works. The composer's skill at writing for all kinds of winds was unparalleled. Years of practice all culminated in this singularly amazing work.

*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*"Gran Partita" Serenade* #10 In B Flat, K361 for 12 winds and double bass
Members of the Concertgebouworkest
Alexei Ogrintchouk - Direction


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Music for Violin

Philippe Graffin (violin), Pascal Devoyon (piano)


Saint-Saëns: Berceuse in B flat major Op. 38
Saint-Saëns: Elégie, Op. 143
Saint-Saëns: Elégie, Op. 160
Saint-Saëns: Triptyque Op. 136
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 102


----------



## Dimace

Manxfeeder said:


> *Chopin, Mazurkas*
> 
> Samson Francois, piano. I don't know these pieces well enough to comment on them, but Francois plays with a sense of improvisation.
> View attachment 177299


What I would like to say after 50 years I listen and play Chopin is that this guy is by FAR the best Chopin interpreter walked on this earth and if someone wants to listen the best of Frederic has not to look further than the phenomenon with the name Samson. Have a nice WE my dearest. 

(Samson was drinking a bottle of Scotch before every performance and he was playing with a cigarette in his mouth. He was also flirting with every woman she was in the near. Under these circumstances a normal pianist can't play a lot of music. )


----------



## opus55

Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 4
Jean-Efflam Bavouzet
BBC Philharmonic | Gianandrea Noseda


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Haydn Concertos

Rachel Podger (violin), with Pavlo Beznosiuk (viola)

Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment

Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob.VIIa:1
Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.VIIa:4
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola & Orchestra in E flat major, K364


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Francisco Tárrega *(1852-1909): *Guitar music*, as recorded in 2008 by Mats Bergström.

Fresh and restful way to start the day. Including, of course, the unavoidable evergreen "Recuerdos de la Alhambra".


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Marvellous performance and recording of Haydn's 45th and 81st Symphonies by the Orpheus C.O.


Starting the day with the same recording........great stuff!

On reflection.......never been in any way disappointed by an Orpheus C.O. recording.


----------



## Floeddie

*Hillary Hann, *Eclipse: Frankfurt Radio Symphony · Andrés Orozco-Estrada (2022)

Not my first pass, but with great with great hopes.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Coleridge-Taylor & Dvorak: Violin Concertos

Philippe Graffin (violin)

Johannesburg Philharmonic, Michael Hankinson


----------



## Biwa

Heinrich Scheidemann: Organ music

Hilger Kespohl (Arp Schnitger organ of St. Pankratiuskirche, Neuenfelde)


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bohm - Complete Organ Works
Davidsson
CD 1









Reger - Bocklin Suite, Hiller Variations
Jarvi/Concertgebouw









Adams - Nixon In China
Alsop/Colorado SO; Yuan, Heller, Kanyova, Orth, Hammonds, Dahl









Brahms - Piano Trios
Tetzlaff x2, Vogt


----------



## sAmUiLc

Franco Corelli is my tenor of all! (then there are Pavarotti and Björling, in that order) 
I was driving when I heard on the radio the news of his death. Tears oozed out from my eyes which honestly I didn't expect. Only other musicians whose death caused the same unforced reaction on my part were Karajan and Giulini. If I were more in tune early in my life, the same would have happened with Billie Holiday, Otto Klemperer and Jacqueline du Pré.

This one is like a movie, not a staged opera.


----------



## Rogerx

Paris 1900

Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Gershwin: An American in Paris, tone poem
Hahn, R: Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Poulenc: Montparnasse
Poulenc: Voyage à Paris
Ravel: Menuet antique
Satie: Cinéma
Satie: Embarquement pour Cythère
Satie: Gnossienne No. 3
Satie: La diva de l'empire
Weill, K: Complainte de la Seine (Text: Maurice Magre)


Various Artists


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: Four Pieces for String Quartet op. 81*

Mandelring Quartett


----------



## Philidor

Scherzi Cat said:


> In my opinion this is an under appreciated masterpiece that deserves a place among Mozart's greatest works.


In no way underrated. I wouldn't rank the "Gran Parttita" on the same level as Figaro, Don Giovanni, Cosi and Requiem, but among the safe seconds.


----------



## Flamme

Breakfast - Friday - Kate's classical rise and shine - BBC Sounds


Kate Molleson presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, including the Friday poem.




www.bbc.co.uk











Kate Molleson presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests and the Friday poem.


----------



## Montarsolo

Saturday morning, everyone is still in bed. Black coffee with Mozart's 6th piano concerto played by Perahia. 💿 🎧


----------



## Art Rock

*Leos Janáček: String Quartets No. 1 and No. 2
Bedrich Smetana: String Quartet No. 1
(Takács Quartet, Hyperion)*

Starting the day as usual with string quartets - today's choice is this popular combination, played by my favourite quartet.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Iannis Xenakis* (1922-2001):* Jonchaies *(1977), as recorded in 2001 by the Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Arturo Tamayo.

Many times I'm definitely _not_ in the mood for Xenakis, but this morning his 16 minute "Jonchaies" really hit home. Intense, powerful, even despairing at times.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

At work:










*J.S. Bach – La Petite Bande, Sigiswald Kuijken – Suites (Overtures)

Deutsche Harmonia Mundi *


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hugo Wolf - various works part one for this morning.

String Quartet in D-minor (1878-84):










_Mörike-Lieder_ (selection) - 22 of 53 songs for voice and piano (1886-88):










_Scherzo und Finale_ for large orchestra (1876-77):
_Penthesilea_ - symphonic poem for orchestra (1883-85):


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Kiakhosru Sorabji *(1892-1988): *Symphonic nocturne* (1978), as recorded in 2015 by Lukas Huisman (piano).

While I'm in the flow of free-spirited, self-liberated composers anyway, I went from Xenakis to Sorabji. His Symphonic nocturne plays for well over one hour; typically a piece to let yourself get 'lost' in for a while. Very well performed by Lukas Huisman.


----------



## Merl

In honour of Libor Pesek. Meant to play this last week but I was busy with listening to Mozart for my blog. This is one of Pesek's best recordings, in my book.


----------



## Rogerx

What's Next Vivaldi?

Patricia Kopatchinskaja (violin), Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini


Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin "Il Grosso Mogul" in D major RV 208
Vivaldi: Concerto in G minor RV157
Vivaldi: Concerto, Op. 3 No. 4 'Con quattro Violini obligati', RV 550
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, Op. 8 No. 5 in E flat major, RV253 'La tempesta di mare'
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto, RV 191 in C major


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Flamme

Essential Classics - Georgia Mann - BBC Sounds


Refresh your morning with a great selection of classical music.




www.bbc.co.uk




Georgia Mann plays the best in classical music, with discoveries and surprises rubbing shoulders with familiar favourites. 0930 Playlist starter – listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today. 1010 Song of the Day – harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice. 1045 Playlist reveal – a sequence of music suggested by you in response to our starter today. 1130 Slow Moment – time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## Philidor

Another great recording.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet B major op. 67*

Alban Berg Quartett










This could be a case where I prefer the latter recording (EMI) to the previous one (Teldec).


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald: Piano Trios Vol. 2

Kalman Drafi (piano), Jozsef Modrian (violin), Gyorgy Kertesz (cello)

Berwald: Piano Trio No. 1 in E flat major
Berwald: Piano Trio No. 4 in C major


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Heinrich Biber* (1644-1704): *Missa Salisburgensis, à 53* (1682), as recorded in 2015 by La Capella Reial de Catalunya & Le Concert des Nations, conducted by Jordi Savall.

Massive. Colossal. Spacey. Completely over the top. But still gorgeous. I couldn't have thought of a better album cover for this gigantic work.


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday I started my listening with Bach flute sonatas played by Emmanuel Pahud and Trevor Pinnock. With Pahud well to the fore, these were well upholstered accounts that show off Pahud's artistry. Today I went for a HIP alternative and to be frank found them much more satisfying even though they are lower key. Pinnock is there again (and this time you can hear him!) but this time with Stephen Preston and Jordi Savall.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18 Nos 5 & 6 - Cuarteto Casals.*

The more I play the Casals in the early Beethoven quartets the more I am enjoying their infectious, joyful way with them. I hear a quartet enjoying making music - as it should be. 
The three sets in the series are all in superb sound, certainly worth investigation if you don't know them.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> *Beethoven, String Quartets Op 18 Nos 5 & 6 - Cuarteto Casals.*
> 
> The more I play the Casals in the early Beethoven quartets the more I am enjoying their infectious, joyful way with them. I hear a quartet enjoying making music - as it should be.
> The three sets in the series are all in superb sound, certainly worth investigation if you don't know them.


I think you are right .... but, my, they don't look happy!


----------



## Rogerx

* Copland: Symphony No. 2 'Short Symphony'*

Susan Palma (flute), David Singer (clarinet), Frank Morelli (bassoon), Wu Han (piano), Raymond Mase (trumpet), Stephen Taylor (english horn)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


Copland: Appalachian Spring
Copland: Appalachian Spring - Suite
Copland: Quiet City 
Copland: Three Latin-American Sketches

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Cross posted from the Vocal Forum.





























Three different versions of Mottl's orchestration of Wagner's _Wesendonck LIeder_.

The Baker disc is something of a classic. One might not naturally associate Baker with Wagner, but these are warmly expressive performances and the Brahms and Strauss songs are just as beautiful.

Baltsa's tangily Mediterranean voice might not be to everyone's taste but I rather like it. The orchestral contributions under Jeffrey Tate are excellent and I also enjoy Baltsa's version of the Berlioz.

Anne Evans is the one true Wagnerian, having sung Brünnhilde at Bayreuth under Barenboim. This performance is a live one from the 1994 Proms and the couplings are Brünnhilde's _Immolation Scene, _as well as orchestral music from *Götterdämmerung *with the BBC National Orchestra of Wales under Tadaaki Otaka.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> What I would like to say after 50 years I listen and play Chopin is that this guy is by FAR the best Chopin interpreter walked on this earth and if someone wants to listen the best of Frederic has not to look further than the phenomenon with the name Samson. Have a nice WE my dearest.
> 
> (Samson was drinking a bottle of Scotch before every performance and he was playing with a cigarette in his mouth. He was also flirting with every woman she was in the near. Under these circumstances a normal pianist can't play a lot of music. )


Thanks for this reminder. His Chopin was once very much on my radar but somehow slipped off - and my appreciation of Chopin with it! I didn't know so much about his lifestyle - it seems to explain a lot. Anyway, Manxfeeder and you have helped me to dig this out. Wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - String Quintets Nos. 1 & 2

Jone Kaliunaite (viola)

Mannheimer Streichquartett


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Lys*

Jonathan Stockhammer Mari Samuelsen Scoring Berlin

Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Mari Samuelsen - Mari*

Mari Samuelsen

*Works*

Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 1 in G minor, BWV1001
Bach, J S: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1
Glass, P: Einstein on the Beach
Gregson, P: Lullaby
Jóhannsson, J: Good night, day
Jóhannsson, J: Heptapod B
Martynov: The Beatitudes
Richter, Max: Fragment
Richter, Max: November
Vasks: Vientulais engelis-Meditation for violin and string orchestra
Link to label authorized complete recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Thanks for this reminder. His Chopin was once very much on my radar but somehow slipped off - and my appreciation of Chopin with it! I didn't know so much about his lifestyle - it seems to explain a lot. Anyway, Manxfeeder and you have helped me to dig this out. Wonderful.


Listen to his Chopin's piano concertos. After I have listened to them (many- many years before) I didn't play Chopin for a month. It was a devastating performance from another parallel universe which made me believe that any other attempt someone to play Chopin is futile and composer' s performing history is ending with Samson. (After him I put my money to Brigitte Engerer. She is the second best with Chopin in all aspects, but ALL THESE are personal opinions. I'm not the Papst to own the absolute truth... LOL)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.4 “Romantic”
Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker*

This is the 1970 recording on EMI/Warner.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2



Renaud Capuçon, Christoph Koncz (violins), Gérard Caussé, Marie Chilemme (violas) & Gautier Capuçon, Clemens Hagen (cellos)


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> Listen to his Chopin's piano concertos. After I have listened to them (many- many years before) I didn't play Chopin for a month. It was a devastating performance from another parallel universe which made me believe that any other attempt someone to play Chopin is futile and composer' s performing history is ending with Samson. (After him I put my money to Brigitte Engerer. She is the second best with Chopin in all aspects, but ALL THESE are personal opinions. I'm not the Papst to own the absolute truth... LOL)


Yes, I will do (although I never warmed so much to Chopin's concertos - perhaps my time for them has come?). I wonder what you make of Samson's Ravel? I have a double album somewhere ...


----------



## Enthusiast

The cello suites are masterpieces, especially in Rostropovich's hands. They are not only impressive: they are also lovely music! A pity Rostropovich didn't record the 3rd suite. The disc also includes the cello sonata (with Britten on the piano), a work that has always seemed to me to be a little neglected. Perhaps it is having to stand beside the suites? But I do think that if they bore Shostakovich's name we would hear more of them!


----------



## Philidor

Now some Brahms.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet C minor op. 51 No. 1*

Takács Quartet










Not too bad ...


----------



## Montarsolo

Shostakovich, symphony 1, Haitink. 🎧💿


----------



## starthrower

No, I haven't burned my Levine CDs. I enjoy this great sounding compilation, and the Poulenc Chamber Music CD.


----------



## Philidor

Some Baltic moods.

*Lepo Sumera: Symphony No. 1*

Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi


----------



## Vasks

*Debussy - Ouverture Diane (Soos & Haag Piano Duo/Naxos)
Chaminade - Piano Trio #2, Op. 34 (KWM trio/dB)
Magnard - Symphony #2 (Ossonce/Hyperion)*


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Suite No.2
I was eighteen years old when I first heard these suites. I was in military service and interrupted a train journey to pop into a record store to listen to this suite.I was immediately in another world and I still love it

It was then Karl Richter a recording that I no longer have.


----------



## Rogerx

CD 4
BRUCH Violin Concerto No. 1
WIENIAWSKI Violin Concerto No. 2
Mischa Elman
London Philharmonic Orchestra

Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## sAmUiLc

A few discs at a time

I can't find more detailed listings online and I am not eager to list all the performers for each piece myself.

One thing on this set that pleases me absolutely is Symphony #2 by Levine and Philadelphia Orchestra. It was individually available before but the sound was wretched. This set has the remastered one and it is satisfying.

One more noteworthy item is Dichterliebe by Fiscau (Klemperer used to call him that) and Horowitz, from the Concert Of The Century in 1976 at the Carnegie Hall. I do not know any other Horowitz recording where he collaborated with other musicians except a conductor and an orchestra in a concerto. Anyway, it seems each curbed the other from displaying usual mannerism. The result is an excellent account.


----------



## Enthusiast

An old favourite - still delivering.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> An old favourite - still delivering.


I played the Schubert piece on the clarinet ...


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 1* in C major, Op. 21
Claudio Abbado: Berliner Philharmoniker (2000)









Franz Joseph Haydn: *Symphony No. 88* in G major
Leonard Bernstein: Wiener Philharmoniker (1983)


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

La Nativité Du Seigneur


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ástor Piazzolla* (1921-1992): *live in concert in Lugano, 1983*.


----------



## eljr

*Bach: Weihnachts-Oratorium*

Katja Stuber, Raffaele Pe, Martin Platz, Thomas Stimmel, Le Concert des Nations, La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Jordi Savall

*Release Date:* 23rd Nov 2020
*Catalogue No:* AVSA9940
*Label:* Alia Vox
*Length:* 2 hours 23 minutes


----------



## haydnguy

Stefano Landi
Homo fugit velvut umbra...


Johannette Zomer - soprano
Stephan Van Dyck - tenor
Alain Buet - basse
Marco Beasley - tenor

L'Arpeggiata - ensemble
Christina Pluhar - conductor


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique - Intégrale (Georges Delvallée, Accord, 12 CD's)*

A download from many years ago. Playing the second CD (Le Cycle De Noël, Op. 55, covering the first three CD's).


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> I played the Schubert piece on the clarinet ...


It is not that strange.....


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Aaron Copland*
Organ Symphony
Dance Symphony
Short Symphony
Orchestral Variations

St. Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin
RCA 1996


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn 2032, Vol. 12: Les jeux et les plaisirs

Basel Chamber Orchestra, Giovanni Antonini

Haydn: Divertimento in C major, Hob.II:47 'Kindersinfonie'
Haydn: Symphony No. 61 in D major
Haydn: Symphony No. 66 in B flat major
Haydn: Symphony No. 69 in C major 'Laudon'


To whom it may concern, Wintertime tonight, clock back one hour 🙁


----------



## eljr

Shaughnessy said:


> *Lys*
> 
> Jonathan Stockhammer Mari Samuelsen Scoring Berlin
> 
> Link to label authorized complete recording -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com





Shaughnessy said:


> *Mari Samuelsen - Mari*
> 
> Mari Samuelsen
> 
> *Works*
> 
> Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004
> Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 1 in G minor, BWV1001
> Bach, J S: The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1
> Glass, P: Einstein on the Beach
> Gregson, P: Lullaby
> Jóhannsson, J: Good night, day
> Jóhannsson, J: Heptapod B
> Martynov: The Beatitudes
> Richter, Max: Fragment
> Richter, Max: November
> Vasks: Vientulais engelis-Meditation for violin and string orchestra
> Link to label authorized complete recording -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com


so refreshing to see this in this thread!


----------



## Philidor

Rimsky with Celibidache's sound wizardry.

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Sheherazade

Serge Prokofiev: The Firebird (Suite 1923)*

SWR Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sergiu Celibidache


----------



## opus55

Beethoven Piano Sonatas
Walter Gieseking


----------



## Enthusiast

The first two quartets from this excellent set. The Diotima Quartet seem more expressive than many and do this without losing edge and, when called for, fleetness.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johannes Brahms* (1833-1897):* Hungarian dance no.1 in G minor* (1869), as recorded in 1994 by the Györ philharmonic orchestra, conducted by János Sándor.

To me, this 1994 recording remains the benchmark for Brahms' Hungarian dances. It all feels so natural, lively and spontaneous.


----------



## Floeddie

*Bernard Herrmann Film Classics*

This set reveals the heavy influence that Herrmann has had in my pursuit & desire for classical music. I love this guy's music!


----------



## Bachtoven 1

A new Racheal Podger recording.


----------



## alinkner1

*Georg Christoph Wagenseil* (1715-1777): Six quartets for low strings
Piccolo Concerto Wien - - Roberto Sensi


----------



## Merl

The Endellion play the Three Divertimenti very well. Well recorded too.


----------



## Bkeske

Watching and Listening to the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall.

Todays program is all Mozart.


----------



## Philidor

Great.

*Giuseppe Verdi: Rigoletto*

Duca - Ferruccio Tagliavini
Gilda - Lina Pagliughi
Rigoletto - Giuseppe Taddei
Sparafucile - Giulio Neri
Maddalena - Irma Colasanti
Monterone - Antonio Zerbini

Coro Cetra
Orchestra Sinfonia di Torino della RAI

Angelo Questa










Il Duca - not the most beautiful voice, but fine in balance between flippancy and power.
Gilda - excellent imho.
Taddei - extremly powerful, if a little monochrome
Questa - ok.
Overall a really fine recording, maybe on par with Giulini. However, I still prefer Solti and Bonynge/Pavarotti.


----------



## eljr

*Stefan Weglowski: Phase_1_4*

Adam Kosmieja

*Release Date:* 30th Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* KAI0015122
*Label:* Kairos


----------



## alinkner1

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _Twelve Violin Concertos, Op. 9_
Monica Huggett, violin
Raglan Baroque Players - - Nicholas Kraemer


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Etudes, Op. 28, Ballades*

Samson Francois, piano


----------



## sAmUiLc

Berg


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernst Toch: Tanz-Suite, Cello Concerto (Spectrum Concerts Berlin, Christian Poltéra, Naxos)*

The six movements Tanz-Suite is a 1924 composition for flute, clarinet, violin, viola, double bass and percussion. There is a considerable shift in moods in spite of the name. The Concerto for Cello and Chamber Orchestra is from one year later. Both works are very interesting, and all in all, this is an excellent CD.


----------



## jim prideaux

Orpheus C.O.

Haydn-78 and 102.


----------



## eljr

*Sacred Chants*

Grace Davidson (soprano)

*Release Date:* 4th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* SIGCD717
*Label:* Signum
*Length:* 58 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chilham

Earlier today ...









Copland: Appalachian Spring
Michael Tilson Thomas, San Francisco Symphony

And now:









Copland: Clarinet Concerto
Anna Skryleva, Odense Symphony Orchestra, Blaž Šparovec









Copland: Fanfare for the Common Man
Eiji Oue, Minnesota Orchestra









Copland: Piano Concerto
Robert Hanson, Elgin Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Pasternack









Copland: Eight Poems of Emily Dickenson
David Curtis, Orchestra of the Swan, April Fredrick









Copland: Lincoln Portrait
Aaron Copland, London Symphony Orchestra, Henry Fonda


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mahler, Symphony No. 6

Rosbaud with the Kolner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester

Civil War Re-enactors are firing cannons a mile from my house, so I've been hearing muffled gunfire for the past half hour. That put me in the mood for Mahler's 6th. (You know, because Tchaikovsky would be too obvious.)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*César Franck *(1822-1890): *Violin sonata in A, FWV.8* (1886), as recorded in 1993 by *Augustin Dumay* (violin) & *Maria João Pires* (piano).

I used to listen the 'old' recording by Arthur Grumiaux & István Hajdu, but frankly I think this performance is at least as good, and the sound quality is much much better.


----------



## eljr

*Malipiero, Cage, Michael Colina, Alfred Hub, Oscar Jockel & Dieter Kaufmann: A New Night Music*

Elena Denisova (violin), Alexei Kornienko (piano)

*Release Date:* 14th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* 99219
*Label:* Gramola
*Length:* 60 minutes


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Isaac Albéniz* (1860-1909): *12 Piezas caracteristicas, op.92 *(1888), as recorded in 1023 by *Hernán Milla *(piano).

My favorite Albéniz interpreter is Esteban Sánchez, but Hernán Milla certainly is a close second. When I hear this disc I can almost feel myself enjoying holidays in Spain...


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Henri Bertini *(1798-1876):* Nonetto in D, op.107* (1835), as recorded in 2020 by the *Linos Ensemble*.

Is it chamber music? Is it symphonic? Is it a concerto? Perhaps it's none of these and all of these. In any case, it's a gorgeous piece of early-romantic music, which I saw being mentioned in this thread a few days ago. I checked it out and haven't regretted it! I find it amazing how many composers who were widely popular in their heyday are almost completely forgotten nowadays. This is just about the only disc Prestomusic has on this composer...


----------



## Bkeske

With the recent Copland plays here in the thread, spurned me to grab this….

Juilliard String Quartet & Aaron Copland. Copland - Quartet For Piano And Strings / Sextet For Clarinet, Piano And String Quartet / Vitebsk — Trio For Violin, Cello And Piano (Study On A Jewish Theme). Columbia Masterworks reissue 1970, originally 1967


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 2*

Beecham and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra from 1957.


----------



## eljr

*Christopher Cerrone: The Pieces That Fall to Earth*

Christopher Rountree

*Release Date:* 26th Jul 2019
*Catalogue No:* NWAM117
*Label:* New Amsterdam
*Length:* 45 minutes










Grammy Awards
62nd Awards (2019)
Best Chamber Music/Small Ensemble Performance


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Herbert von Karajan: Great Symphonies.
Berlin Philharmonic
Deutsche Grammophon 6LP box

Sides 1-4

Beethoven - Symphony No. 3 In E-flat Major, Op. 55, "Eroica"
Beethoven - "Coriolan" Overture, Op. 62
Schubert - Symphony No. 8 In B Minor, D. 759, "Unfinished"
Mendelssohn - Symphony No. 4 In A Major, Op. 90, "Italian"


----------



## eljr

*
Philip Glass: String Quartet No. 9 'King Lear' & String Quartet No. 8*

Tana Quartet

*Release Date:* 11th Feb 2022
*Catalogue No:* SND22020
*Label:* Soond
*Length:* 44 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc

Aaron Copland himself on Appalachian Spring 😁


----------



## Malx

All the Copland posts and the Saturday Symphony choice inspired me to stream:
*Copland, Short Symphony & Quiet City - Orpheus Chamber Orchestra.*

I should pay more attention to the Copland discs I have in the collection - maybe tomorrow, definitley sometime soon.


----------



## eljr

Berg: Sieben frühe Lieder
Work length14:54

*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* GEN22782
*Label:* Genuin



Natalia Labourdette, Victoria Guerrero


----------



## sAmUiLc

Debussy


----------



## sAmUiLc

__





Schubert - Sonata No. 1 in D major,“Arpeggione” / Schumann - Adagio and Allegro for French horn and piano,Op. 70 / Debussy - Sonata for cello and piano in D minor - Daniil Shafran - 43172


Schubert - Sonata No. 1 in D major,“Arpeggione” / Schumann - Adagio and Allegro for French horn and piano,Op. 70 / Debussy - Sonata for cello and piano in D minor - Daniil Shafran - 43172 - Classical music - Schubert - Sonata No. 1 in D major,“Arpeggione”




www.russiandvd.com


----------



## alinkner1

*Alberto Posadas* (b. 1967): _ensemble works_
Klangforum Wien - - Nacho de Paz


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Just caught a few new releases on Tidal, so checking one out….


----------



## sAmUiLc

for contents..








Diamonds in the Snow: Nordic Songs


Diamonds in the Snow. Decca: 4667622. Buy download online. Barbara Bonney, Antonio Pappano (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Bkeske

Wow. Just starting to listen, but this is really nice.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 25* in C major, KV 503
Géza Anda: Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums (1968)

From this lovely set:









This was, if I recall correctly, the first ever complete cycle of Mozart's piano concertos. Anda conducted from the keyboard, often (including in this concerto) supplying his own cadenzas. This must be my favorite of Mozart's piano concertos. Anda, a heavy smoker, sadly died at the age of 54 in 1976 of esophageal cancer.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The 1st side is mostly her early video including various interviews probably excerpted from a special program made in honor of her before her physical problem set in. She is so charming, lovely, full of life. The 2nd side is a whole performance of Elgar Concerto with young Daniel Barenboim conducting in what seems like a studio with audience. I like it the best, even over the legendary recording with Barbirolli.

Du Pré is my favorite cellist of all. I'd put Shafran and Rostropovich, in that order, behind her. I never warmed to Starker or Gendron.

On a side note: Anja Thauer, her German counterpart (they were born in the same year, a few months apart), once even considered the bigger talent of the two - her d'Albert concerto is out of this world, had a very short career as well because she killed herself not yet 30 over an affair with a married doctor (who also followed her in a few days). Two brightest meteors!


----------



## Bkeske

Another new release..


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two British masterpieces:

*Alwyn
Lyra Angelica, Concerto for Harp and String Orchestra
Osian Ellis, harp
LPO
Alwyn*










*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 8
LPO
Jurowski*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Does everyone have any plans for a Halloween listening session? I'm currently working on mine, but I'll tell you I'll definitely be playing some Schoenberg, Berg, Webern, Penderecki, Ligeti, Scelsi, Schnittke, Gubaidulina et. al.


----------



## Bkeske

Neo Romanza said:


> Does everyone have any plans for a Halloween listening session? I'm currently working on mine, but I'll tell you I'll definitely be playing some Schoenberg, Berg, Webern, Penderecki, Ligeti, Scelsi, Schnittke, Gubaidulina et. al.












😁👻


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> 😁👻


Oh dear...nothing genuinely frightening, eh?


----------



## haydnguy

Thomas Tallis (1505-1581)
The Complete Works - Boxed Set

CD1 - Music for Henry VIII

Chapelle du Roi 
Alistair Dixon - conductor


----------



## Bkeske

Neo Romanza said:


> Oh dear...nothing genuinely frightening, eh?


Yes, I’ll be watching my Cleveland Browns take on Cincinnati following trick or treating. 🫣😁


----------



## Bkeske

Yet, another new release


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3 and 4

Jan Lisiecki (piano), Tomo Keller

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schulhoff
String Quartet No. 1
Petersen Quartett*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bohm - Complete Organ Works
Davidsson
CD 2









MacMillan - The Confession of Isobel Gowdie
Ades - Chamber Symphony 
Higdon - Percussion Concerto
Alsop/LPO; Currie









Bartok - String Quartets 1 and 2
Juilliard SQ









Poulenc - Piano Concerto, Concerto for 2 Pianos, Concerto for Organ Strings and Percussion
Dutoit/Philharmonia; Roge, Deferne, Hurford


----------



## sAmUiLc

This was recorded before Pavarotti's voice suffered a steep decline (well, he still became much more popular, even to the general public, thanks to the relentless publicity machine). Here his voice is lovely, creamy and flows out without any hindrance. My guess on the decline of his voice is due to the competition with Domingo. Domingo was a strange animal who could sing basically anything well, light or heavy and in between and I am sure Pav felt the need to force himself into heavier roles than his lyrical instrument can take. That caused his voice to lose the sweetness and especially in the soft passages he had to force his voice since it wouldn't flow naturally and effortlessly. That further damaged his voice as a result. A vicious cycle downwards.


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole

Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)

Granada City Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## Neo Romanza

Some selections from this OOP set and then off to bed:


----------



## Malx

Awoke early, couldn't get back to sleep so coffee and music to start another day.
*Bartok,String Quartet No 5 - Takács Quartet.*

Played this one through twice to start this new weeks string quartet selection listening. The Takács set was my first recording of these quartets so I guess they are imprinted as my benchmark.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi - Flute Concertos

Emmanuel Pahud (flute)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti

Vivaldi: Flute Concerto in A minor RV440
Vivaldi: Flute Concerto RV 429
Vivaldi: Flute Concerto, Op. 10 No. 2 in G minor, RV 439 'La notte'
Vivaldi: Flute Concerto, Op. 10 No. 3 in D major, RV 428 'Il gardellino'
Vivaldi: Flute Concerto, Op. 10 No. 4 in G major, RV 435
Vivaldi: Flute Concerto, Op. 10 No. 5 in F major, RV 434
Vivaldi: Flute Concerto, Op. 10 No. 6 in G major, RV 437
Vivaldi: Flute Concertos (6), Op. 10
Vivaldi: Flute Concerto, Op. 10 No. 1 in F major, RV 433 'La tempesta di mar


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rubinstein was 89 and I believe it was his last concerto recording. His fingers seem unsure here and there but there is no doubt the mind is in full control. I like it better than his own (younger self) with Fritz Reiner since I almost always prefer great musicians when their technique is a bit unstable (ex. Michelangeli, Milstein..).


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today we are celebrating the 20th Sunday after Trintiy. One cantata from Bach's time in Weimar:

*Johann Sebastian: "Ach, ich sehe, itzt, da ich zur Hochzeit gehe" BWV 161*

Barbara Schlick, Elisabeth von Magnus, Paul Agnew, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Choir and Orchestra
Ton Koopman


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*
Alfredo Piatti* (1822-1901): *Elegia per la morte di Anton Rubinstein* (1894), as recorded in 2015 by Anna Wróbel (cello), with Andrzej Wróbel (cello).

Mostly solo cello works on this disc, although this particular elegy requires two cellos, and the final track even requires three.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ernest Chausson* (1855-1899): *Concerto for piano, violin and quartet in D, op.21* (1891), as recorded in 2017 by *Isabelle Faust* (violin), *Alexander Melnikov* (piano) with the *Salagon Quartet*.

Somehow I never tire of Chausson. I feel his music has a "muse-inspired" heartwarming quality. Too bad he was gone too soon due to a bizarre cycling accident when he was just 44 years old.


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Fierrabras - Josef Protschka (Fierrabras), Karita Mattila (Emma), Cheryl Studer (Florinda), Brigitte Balleys (Maragond), Robert Gambill (Eginhard), Thomas Hampson (Roland), Robert Holl (König Karl), Laszlo Polgár (Boland), Hartmut Welker (Brutamonte), Arnold Schoenberg Chor & The Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado.*

One advantage of an early rise is the opportunity to listen to a complete opera without fear of interruption.


----------



## Philidor

Now Bach's chorale cantata for today, a real gem in his ouevre. 

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Schmücke dich, o liebe Seele" BWV 180*

Sophie Karthäuser, Petra Noskaiová, Christoph Genz, Dominik Wörner
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken










One voice to a part. Historically (probably) wrong, but it works compellingly.


----------



## Philidor

Now the last (known) cantata for today.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Ich geh und suche mit Verlangen*

Magdalena Kožená, soprano
Peter Harvey, bass
The English Baroque Solists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah

Elly Ameling, Anna Reynolds, Philip Langridge, Gwynne Howell

Academy & Chorus of St Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Philidor

Now again the Quartet of the Last Week.

*Alfred Schnittke: String Quartet No. 3*

Pacifica Quartet










Great recording!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Giulio Caccini *(1551-1618): *Le Nuove Musiche, Firenze 1602*, as recorded in 1983 by *Montserrat Figueras* (alto) with the *Schola Cantorum Basiliensis*, conducted by *Jordi Savall.*

_From Wikipedia:_ The introduction to this volume is probably the most clearly written description of the purpose, intent and correct performance of monody from the time. It includes musical examples of ornaments—for example, how a specific passage can be ornamented in several different ways, according to the precise emotion that the singer wishes to convey. Caccini expressed disappointment at inappropriate ornamentation by the singers of his day. The preface also includes effusive praise for the style which he himself invented, and amusing disdain for the work of more conservative composers of the period.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hugo Wolf - various works 
part two for this morning.

_Eichendorff-Lieder_ - twenty songs for voice and piano (1886-88):

plus six earlier Eichendorff settings from 1882-83









_Intermezzo_ in E-flat for string quartet (1886):
_Italian Serenade_ for string quartet (1887):









_Spanisches Liederbuch: Geistliche Lieder_ - ten songs for voice and piano
[Texts: Paul Heyse and Emanuel Geibel, after Juan Ruiz, archpriest of
Hita/Nicolas Nuñez/'Ocaña'/Lope Felix de Vega Carpio/Francisco Lopez
de Ubeda/Don Manuel del Rio/José de Valdivielso/anon. folk sources]
(1889-90):


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 4_
*Anu Komsi / Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR / Roger Norrington *
Rec. 2005 Live
SWR

Very purposeful. Great transparency. Very sensible (fast) tempi. Pure tones? Sure. Very interesting indeed. I haven't listened to any recording as satisfying as this for a very long time.


----------



## Rogerx

Cantatas of the Bach Family

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Christoph Hartmann (oboe)

Berlin Barock Solisten, Reinhard Goebel

Bach, C P E: Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Stande, Wq. Deest
Bach, C P E: Symphony in F
Bach, J C F: Pygmalion
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV82 'Ich habe genug'
Bach, W F: Symphony in B flat major, F 71


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Well, that will take care of my first listening choice of the day for a few weeks. Playing all of Haydn's string quartets, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 1-4 (opus 1, nos. 1-4).


----------



## Philidor

Art Rock said:


> my first listening choice of the day for a few weeks. Playing all of Haydn's string quartets


That's a great project. Art Rock! Enjoy!

I was into the Quartet of the Current Week:

*Béla Bartók: String Quartet No. 5*

Hungarian Quartet


----------



## 13hm13

Anthony Collins - Complete Decca Recordings - Box Set 14CDs


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms: Tragic Overture - Piano Concerto No. 2 - Symphony No. 3


----------



## Rogerx

Farrenc: Piano Quintets

Quintetto Bottesini


Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 30
Farrenc: Piano Quintet No. 2 in E major, Op. 31


----------



## Merl

I got an early start on the quartet of the week. After the Takacs 1st and 2nd recordings impressed I played a few that weren't as immediate but this one definitely put me back on the right track. Superb interpretation of Bartok's 5th Quartet from the ever-reliable Alexander Quartet.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Voces8: Winter*

"The centrepiece is a stunning performance of Peteris Vasks’s Plainscapes, three wordless linked movements…infused with a strong Pärtian flavour, with important roles for violin and cello, plated here with tremendous verve by Norwegian siblings Mari and Hakin Samuelen…a cinematically vivid aviary bursts into life, complete with birdcalls, string harmonies and suchlike,"
- Gramophone

*Works*

trad.: The Snow It Melts The Soonest
Alexander, J: Come Wander With Me
Arnalds: For Now I Am Winter
Bingham, J: The Darkness Is No Darkness
Dale, R: Winter
Holst: In the Bleak Mid-winter (Cranham)
Pärt: Nunc dimittis
Pott: Balulalow
Praetorius, M: Es ist ein Ros' entsprungen
Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37
Rachmaninov: Vespers, Op. 37: Nyne otpushchayeshi
Vasks: Plainscapes
Vasks: The Fruits Of Silence
Link to label authorized complete recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Nordic Noir: Mari Samuelsen*

Mari Samuelsen

*Composers*

Arnalds, Ólafur (b.1986)
Bak, Frans (b. 1962)
Helmersson, Uno (b. 1977)
Pärt, Arvo (b.1935)
Söderqvist, Johan (b.1966)
Tveitt, Geirr (1908-81)
Link to label authorized complete recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Rogerx

Franck, Dvorak, Grieg: Violin Sonatas

Renaud Capuçon (violon) & Khatia Buniatishvili (piano)


Dvořák: 4 Romantic Pieces, Op. 75
Franck, C: Violin Sonata in A major
Grieg: Violin Sonata No. 3 in C minor, Op. 45


----------



## HerbertNorman

String Quartet of the week: 
Béla Bartók - 5th String Quartet played by the Takács Quartet - Decca


----------



## Shaughnessy

Malx said:


> *One advantage of an early rise is the opportunity to listen to a complete opera without fear of interruption.*













Malx?... Malx?... Open up, lad... It's me, Angus... Yer neighbor... Ya know, from across the hallway one door over... Is that Schubert's _Fierrabras? - _With Abbado?... Oh, I love that 'un. lad, ya know I do, always did... I know all tha' tunes by heart - Can sing every one of 'em... Well, most of 'em... I'll hum the parts I don't know... Or maybe I'll whistle 'em, lad... Jaysus, me mam used to love me whistlin' - Tha lad can whistle like a train, she used to say, just like a feckin' train... Malx?... Malx?... I know you're in there, I can hear ye movin' about... Open tha bloody door or by Christ, I swear I'll knock it down... Do ye have anythin' to drink, lad? - and I don't mean no feckin' Irn Bru either, ye prat...Jaysus... I think I'm startin' to sober up... Perhaps a wee dram... or two.. or three? - C'mon Malx... Open up, lad... Malx?... Don't deny a man his Schubert, lad, 'tis a cruel thing to do to a poor miserable wretch like me... Malx?... Malx?


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Giacomo Puccini *(1858-1924): *Messa di Gloria* (1880), as recorded in 1974 by the *Orchestre National de l'opéra de Monte Carlo*, conducted by *Claudio Scimone*.

Wasn't Puccini a typical opera-composer? Yes, and although his "Messa di Gloria" also sounds rather operatic, it's a magnificent choral tour-de-force.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

HerbertNorman said:


> View attachment 177380
> 
> 
> String Quartet of the week:
> Béla Bartók - 5th String Quartet played by the Takács Quartet - Decca


Poor, poor man. It seems like he just spent his last dime. I feel for him.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Suite No.4


----------



## Rogerx

Ives: Symphony No. 2, Central Park in the Dark & The Unanswered Question

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


Ives, C: A Set of Three Short Pieces
Ives, C: A Set of Three Short Pieces: Largo cantabile 'Hymn'
Ives, C: Central Park in the Dark
Ives, C: Hallowe'en 
Ives, C: The Gong on the Hook and Ladder
Ives, C: The Unanswered Question
Ives, C: Three Outdoor Scenes
Ives, C: Tone Roads No. 1


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven's last two quartets. These are very impressive performances with lots going for them ... but somehow I don't find myself _loving _them. There is almost always a softer and more lyrical side in Beethoven's music and this may be played down as if it embarrasses the players.


----------



## Bourdon

Henze

Undine

London Sinfonietta
Oliver Knussen


----------



## sbmonty

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 In D Minor, WAB 109
(completed version by Samale-Phillips-Cohrs-Mazzuca, 2010)
Simon Rattle; Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## Philidor

Now some Brahms.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet B major op. 67*

Takács Quartet










I liked this one very much.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko : Piano Concerto, Harp Concerto ( Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Leningrad Chamber Orchestra, Igor Blazhkov, Edward Serov, Irina Donskaya-Tischenko, Northern Flowers)*

The piano concerto (1962) is a pretty straightforward concerto, worth hearing occasionally. The harp concerto (1977) is more interesting, also because it has less competition. Aside from the harp, there are prominent parts for other instruments (such as piano and clarinet), and an interesting soprano vocalise, in a chamber orchestra setting.


----------



## Vasks

_BRAZIL!_

*Gomes/Herbert Clarke - Overture to "Il Guarany" (Bourgeois/USMB)
Villa-Lobos - Amazonas (Duarte/Marco Polo)
Guarnieri - Symphony #2 "Uirapuru" (Neschling/BIS)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler 9th
Christoph Eschenbach conducts Orchestre de Paris
live.. on CD-R

I got it off online video years ago, audio only.

There used to be the whole nine symphonies by the same force available to watch for free. Not sure if they are still there.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Nocturnes*

Samson Francois, Piano


----------



## Rogerx

Alla Turca

Romberg: Symphony No. 4 & Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5

Julia Schroder (violin)

Collegium Musicum Basel, Kevin Griffiths

Haydn: L'incontro improvviso, Hob. XXVIII:6
Haydn: L'incontro improvviso: Overture
Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A major, K219 'Turkish'
Romberg, A: Symphony No. 4 in C Major, Op. 51 'Alla turca'


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hugo Wolf - various works part three
scattered throughout the afternoon.

_Goethe-Lieder_ (selection) - 22 of 51 songs for voice and piano (1888-89):

plus two other Goethe settings from 1878 and 1887









_Spanisches Liederbuch: Weltliche Lieder_ - 34 songs for voice and piano
[Texts: Paul Heyse and Emanuel Geibel, after Alvaro Fernandez de
Almeida/Rodrigo Cota de Maguaque/Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra/
Cristobal de Castillejo/Luiz Vaz de Camões/Comendador Juan Escrive/
María Doceo(?)/Gil Vicente/Lope Felix de Vega Carpio/Don Luis el
Chico/various anon. folk sources] (1889-90):


----------



## eljr

*Žibuoklė Martinaitytė: In Search of Lost Beauty...*

FortVio, Žibuoklė Martinaitytė

*Release Date:* 1st Mar 2019
*Catalogue No:* ST-231
*Label:* Starkland
*Length:* 69 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Following the recommendation from Dimace.


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

Symphony No.5


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Ives: Symphony No. 2, Central Park in the Dark & The Unanswered Question
> 
> New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein
> 
> 
> Ives, C: A Set of Three Short Pieces
> Ives, C: A Set of Three Short Pieces: Largo cantabile 'Hymn'
> Ives, C: Central Park in the Dark
> Ives, C: Hallowe'en
> Ives, C: The Gong on the Hook and Ladder
> Ives, C: The Unanswered Question
> Ives, C: Three Outdoor Scenes
> Ives, C: Tone Roads No. 1


This Ives Bernstein recording still holds up incredibly well I think. I love Bernstein's earlier Ives recordings, too. I'm a big Ivesian.


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> Does everyone have any plans for a Halloween listening session? I'm currently working on mine, but I'll tell you I'll definitely be playing some Schoenberg, Berg, Webern, Penderecki, Ligeti, Scelsi, Schnittke, Gubaidulina et. al.


I purchased the Frankenstein Opera on Blu-ray a few months ago which I have yet to unpack.
(Steven McRae, Federico Bonelli, Laura Morera, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Ross MacGibbon)
My plan is to make time today or tomorrow to view it. 
Not so easy as today is jammed with football then the Knicks play and tomorrow night my beloved Brooklyn Nets have a game.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hahn
Piano Quartet No. 3 In G
James Baillieu, Tim Lowe, Adam Newman, Benjamin Baker*


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> Yes, I’ll be watching my Cleveland Browns take on Cincinnati following trick or treating. 🫣😁


Yep, between basketball and football, college and pros, this is a very difficult time of year to fit in music.

BTW, your Cavaliers have a very good team this year. Young too.


----------



## eljr

Bkeske said:


> Another new release..


Added it to my library


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with Rimsky.

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony No. 2 op. 9 ("Antar")*

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Shakespeare Overtures Volume 1

World Premiere Recordings

Joel Marangella (solo oboe), Jay Harrison (solo cor anglais), Ashley Arbuckle (solo violin) & Michael Goldschlager (solo cello)

West Australian Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Penny

Castelnuovo-Tedesco: A Midsummer Night’s Dream, Op. 108
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Antony and Cleopatra, Op. 134
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: Giulio Cesare (Julius Caesar), Op. 78
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: La bisbetica domata (The Taming of the Shrew), Op. 61
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: La dodicesima notte (Twelfth Night), Op. 73
Castelnuovo-Tedesco: The Tragedy of Coriolanus, Op. 135


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Nepomuk Hummel *(1778-1837): *Cello sonata in A, op.104* (1831), as recorded in 1997 by Aldo Orvieto (piano) & Arturo Bonucci (cello).

_Wikipedia on Hummel: _ [Hummel] was an Austrian composer and virtuoso pianist. His music reflects the transition from the Classical to the Romantic musical era. He was a pupil of Mozart, Salieri and Haydn. He was also friends with Beethoven and Schubert. Hummel was a child prodigy. At the age of eight, he was offered music lessons by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, who was impressed with his ability. Hummel was taught and housed by Mozart for two years free of charge and made his first concert appearance at the age of nine at one of Mozart's concerts.


----------



## Chilham

Duruflé: Requiem
Giuseppe Patanè, Thomas Leech, Choir of Leeds Cathedral, Skipton Building Society Camerata









Hanson: Symphony No. 5 "Sinfonia Sacra"
Gerard Schwarz, Seattle Symphony









Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
Gil Rose, Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Sarah Pelletier, Gigi Mitchell-Velasco, Aaron Engebreth, Lynn Torgove, Tom McNichols, Deborah Selig, Charles Blandy, Stanley Wilson


----------



## Merl

I've had this set for years. Playing through the 5th quartet again I'm not wholly convinced and feel initially that it's missing something. However I'm putting it on the 'Undecided - play again' pile as I haven't got past the 3rd movement (I need to go shopping right now). I'll try again later.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Richard Wagner* - Die Walküre (Act 1)
Wiener Philharmoniker - Hans Knappertsbusch


----------



## Neo Romanza

Merl said:


> I've had this set for years. Playing through the 5th quartet again I'm not wholly convinced and feel initially that it's missing something. However I'm putting it on the 'Undecided - play again' pile as I haven't got past the 3rd movement (I need to go shopping right now). I'll try again later.


This is actually a pretty good cycle. For me, it's just behind the Takács on Decca and Tátrai on Hungaroton.


----------



## Enthusiast

The 1st, 3rd and 5th quartets from this set (which is excellent IMO).


----------



## Enthusiast

Merl said:


> I've had this set for years. Playing through the 5th quartet again I'm not wholly convinced and feel initially that it's missing something. However I'm putting it on the 'Undecided - play again' pile as I haven't got past the 3rd movement (I need to go shopping right now). I'll try again later.


Yeah - I was never that fond of this one. Not given the competition.


----------



## eljr

*
Žibuoklė Martinaitytė: Saudade*

Gabrielius Alekna
Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra, Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, Giedrė Šlekytė


> It’s high time she received wider international recognition. The four pieces here, dating from 2013-19, reveal a fascination with timbre and texture central to Martinaitytė’s creative purpose…Pianist... — BBC Music Magazine, April 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 5th Feb 2021
*Catalogue No:* ODE1386-2
*Label:* Ondine
*Length:* 69 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 2, 4 & 9 'Kreutzer'

Lorenzo Gatto (violin) & Julien Libeer (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique - Intégrale (Georges Delvallée, Accord, 12 CD's)*

A download from many years ago. Playing the third CD (Le Cycle De Noël, Op. 55, covering the first three CD's).





*Sidney Torch: London Transport Suite etc (BBC Concert Orchestra, Barry Wordsworth, Marco Polo)*

Sidney Torch MBE (born Sidney Torchinsky;1908 - 1990) was a British pianist, cinema organist, conductor, orchestral arranger and a composer of light music. I have a soft spot for these type of British Light Music Classics.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Sergei Taneyev *(1856-1915): *Oresteia overture, op.6* (1889), as recorded in 1995 by the *Philharmonia Orchestra*, conducted by *Neeme Järvi*.

While even in his days many colleagues found Taneyev, brilliant though he was, overly dry and academic, most agreed that Oresteia exhibited exquisite beauty.


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven's last two quartets again, this time from the Brodsky Quartet set. I do really like these accounts. There are lots of lovely touches. But occasionally I do feel that they may be a touch too playful for late Beethoven: they are almost gimmicky!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Beatrice Berrut
live.. on CD-R


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio, Op. 50
Van Baerle Trio
live.. Aug 18, 2015
on CD-R


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Béla Bartók*
Piano Concertos 1-3

Vladimir Ashkenazy, piano
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Georg Solti


----------



## Philidor

I don't know how many TC members are into italian opera sung in German; however, this one is outstanding:

*Giuseppe Verdi: Rigoletto*

Duca - Rudolf Schock
Gilda - Rita Streich
Rigoletto - Rudolf Metternich
Maddalena - Margarete Klose
Sparafucile - Fritz Hoppe
Monterone - Wilhelm Lang

RIAS Kammerchor, Berlin
RIAS Symphonie-Orchester

Ferenc Fricsay
1950










Duca, Gilda and Rigoletto are just marvellous. Only a few recordings have such high standards for the leading parts, Solti's, Bonynge's (with Pavarotti) ... others after WWII?

And there is Ferenc Fricsay, teutonizing the story, but in a convixing way.


----------



## jim prideaux

Another superb Haydn recording by the Orpheus C.O.

Symphonies nos. 53,73 and 79.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alfred Schnittke* (1924-1998): *Piano quintet, op.108* (1976), as recorded in 2017 by *Erato Alakiozidou* (piano) with the *Lutoslawski Quartet*.

Month after month I find myself becoming more of a Schnittke fan. His piano quintet, written in the period of the passing of both his mother and Dmitri Shostakovich, is dark indeed - but the title of the disc summarizes it perfectly: Light over darkness. Schnittke never lets the candle of hope be extinguished, and the haunting quintet ends on a hopeful note.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hugo Wolf - various works part four of four. I'm not at work
tomorrow so I will enjoy listening to these tonight.

_Italienisches Liederbuch_ - 46 songs for voice and piano [Texts: Paul Hayse,
after Italian folk sources] (1890-91 and 1896):









_Italienische Serenade_ for string quartet, arr. for small orchestra (orig. 1887 - arr. 1892):
_Prelude and Intermezzo_ from the opera _Der Corregidor_ (1895 - rev. 1897):


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Igor Stravinsky* (1882-1971): *Mass for choir and wind instruments* (1948), as recorded in 2006 by the *RIAS Kammerchor & Musikfabrik*, conducted by *Daniel Reuss*.

A timeless release. No further comment needed.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sebastian Fagerlund: Ignite (2010)
Netherlands Radio PO / Osmo Vänskä
live.. on CD-R


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1 & 4

The opening minutes of No.1 seem to be tailor made for a beautiful golden brown fall afternoon.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Franck: Piano Quintet in F minor
Khatia Buniatishvili / Janine Jansen / Boris Brovtsyn / Julian Rachlin / Boris Adrianov
live.. on CD-R


----------



## eljr

*Fear of the Light (Piano Collection)*
*Philip Glass*

Released on 5/9/22 by WS Journey
Main artist: Philip Glass
Genre: Film Soundtracks


----------



## eljr

*Stefan Weglowski: Phase_1_4*

Adam Kosmieja

*Release Date:* 30th Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* KAI0015122
*Label:* Kairos


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Given what's going on tonight...


----------



## haydnguy

Thomas Tallis (1505-1581)
The Complete Works - Boxed Set

CD4 - Music for the Divine Office I

Chapelle du Roi 
Alistair Dixon - conductor


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart: Oboe Quartet in F major, K 370
Pauline Austria / Quimias String Trio
live.. on CD-R


----------



## pmsummer

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 177394
> 
> 
> *Igor Stravinsky* (1882-1971): *Mass for choir and wind instruments* (1948), as recorded in 2006 by the *RIAS Kammerchor & Musikfabrik*, conducted by *Daniel Reuss*.
> 
> A timeless release. No further comment needed.


The hunt is on.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Mazurkas *

Samson Francois, piano


----------



## sAmUiLc

Szymanowski: Piano Sonata #1
Rafał Blechacz
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Here's a piece that made Edison Denisov into a favorite composer of mine.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## littlejohnuk1

La Boeuf sur la toit


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 5
Tapiola Sinfonietta - Mario Venzago


----------



## Monsalvat

Paul Dukas: _L’apprenti sorcier_
James Levine: Berliner Philharmoniker (1986)

I love this work, vividly recalling my first time seeing the 1940 _Fantasia_ animation which has recently been discussed on another thread. I know it's just the filler but I listen to it more than the symphony on this disc.

Next I'm going to listen to some of Steinberg's Brahms:


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY ENGLISH ORGAN MUSIC
_The Knole and Armitage organs_
*Anonymous - Byrd - Tomkins - Gibbons - Purcell - Farrant - Bull - Stanley - Greene - Boyce - Wesley*
Trevor Pinnock
Simon Preston
_
Archiv_


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc

Enescu: Piano Quartet #2 in D minor, Op. 30
Elena Bashkirova / Mihaela Martin / Ori Kam / French Helmerson
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 6* in F major, Op. 68, “Pastoral”
George Szell: Philharmonic-Symphony Orchestra of New York (5 Dec. 1955, Carnegie Hall, studio recording)

This recording is in decent monaural sound, though not the clearest I've ever heard from 1955. Szell had a presence in New York before he ever came to Cleveland; in the 1940s, he was a regular at the Metropolitan Opera, and frequently collaborated with the New York Philharmonic during vacations from Cleveland, where his conducting was hailed. He later recorded this symphony in stereo in Cleveland in 1962. By this time, Szell was a phenomenon; the Cleveland Orchestra's tour of Europe in 1957 would prove that he had built a truly world-class orchestra, since taking over in 1946. I generally try to avoid thinking of this symphony in programmatic terms, despite Beethoven's titles for the movements; it's still a symphony, not a tone poem, and the titles make suggest scenes but I don't believe they _evoke_ them, and certainly not as vividly as _Till Eulenspiegel_ or _Don Juan_ evoke their subject matters. Szell's crisp style, with his strong Classical background, suits my approach to this symphony, one which I have a slight tendency to neglect in favor of the less subtle, more dynamic symphonies which came both before and after this one.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Harrison
Piano Concerto
Keith Jarrett, piano
New Japan Philharmonic Orchestra
Naoto Otomo*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Enescu: Octet, Op. 7
Janine Jansen / Alexander Sitkovetsky / Boris Brovtsyn / Julia-Maria Kretz / Amihai Grosz / Julian Rachlin / Maarten Jansen / Jens Peter Maintz
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tippett
Concerto for Double String Orchestra
ASMF
Marriner*


----------



## Rogerx

Disc 10

Prague Chamber Orcestra
Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner , Lorin Maazel, Berliner Philharmoniker – Symp 8


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 


Bohm - Complete Organ Works
Davidsson
CD 3









Korngold - Piano Trio Op 1
Zemlinsky - Piano Trio Op 3
Beaux Arts Trio









Rachmaninoff - Liturgy of St John Chrysostom
Korniev/St Petersburg Chamber Choir


----------



## Rogerx

Chaminade: Piano Trios Nos. 1 & 2

Trio Parnassus


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Playing all of Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 5-8 (opus 1, nos. 5,6; opus 2, nos. 1,2).


----------



## sAmUiLc

Maxim Vengerov, Antonio Pappano, Philharmonia Orchestra - Lalo • Saint-Saëns • Ravel - Symphonie Espagnole


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2003 CD release of "Symphonie Espagnole" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Rogerx

Little Marches for Wind by Great Composers

Netherlands Wind Ensemble


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernst Toch: Miniature Overture, Peter Pan A Fairy Tale for Orchestra, Notturno, Jephta (Louisville Orchestra, Robert Whitney, First Edition)*

A useful cross-section of Toch's orchestral works, although the two main works (Peter Pan, Jephtha) can be found on other CD's as well.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Today we are not only celebrating Halloween, but also the Reformation Day. - Both events are related: 31 October 1517 was the day Luther nailed his Ninety-five Theses on the door of the All Saints' Church in Wittenberg. He chose All Hallows’ Eve as he could expect that many people would go to church next morning and read his theses.

Bach wrote two excellent cantatas to celebrate this day:

*Johann Sebastian Bach

"Gott, der, Herr ist Sonn und Schild" BWV 79
"Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott" BWV 80*

Arleen Augér, Ortrun Wenkel, Peter Schreier, Theo Adam
Thomanerchor Leipzig
Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum
Hans-Joachim Rotzsch


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Elias

(sung in German)

Letizia Scherrer (soprano), Renée Morloc (mezzo), Werner Gura (tenor), Michael Volle (baritone)

Kammerchor Stuttgart & Klassische Philharmonie Stuttgart, Frieder Bernius


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concerto 9, Perahia. 💿 

Wikipedia: Piano concerto no 9, known as the Jeunehomme or Jenamy concerto, was written in Salzburg in 1777, when the composer was 21 years old. Mozart completed the concerto in January 1777, nine months after his Piano Concerto No. 8 in C major and with few significant compositions in the intervening period. He composed the work for Victoire Jenamy, the daughter of Jean-Georges Noverre and a proficient pianist. Mozart performed the concerto at a private concert on 4 October 1777. Jenamy may have premiered the work earlier.


----------



## Kiki

*Johann Sebastian Bach*
_Orchestral Suite No. 1 in C major BWV1066_
*The English Concert / Trevor Pinnock *
Rec. 1978
Archiv

Sensibly fast. I like this. All other HIP recordings that I have are much slower. I wonder why.










Time to rant -

In fact, I know why! All those HIP specialists live in the 20th/21st century, so it is second nature to them, and indeed everybody else, to slow down no matter what. In particular, the younger a conductor is, the more obligated he/she is to slow down to a halt. So why are so many HIP specialists accused of being unethically fast? Because they are often bound by tempo indicators, witness records and scholar research, so they have to be professional about it. But whenever they are given a chance, their true temperament will take over and defy physics to stop the Earth from rotating. Only the true dare devil outcasts will dare speed up and risk insults and bullies. Poor sods, tough life they have.

Don't take it seriously. If you do, you lose. Chill out.

P.S. It was a bad Halloween. Too many people died from the festivity in Korea. It was a horrifying Halloween but in the wrong way.


----------



## Montarsolo

Bought and listened to that Pinnock recording recently. I was very impressed. My favorite recording of the Brandenburg concertos. The recording is already 40 years old but not outdated. Many other HIP recordings from that era are outdated.


----------



## Montarsolo

Today is October 31, Reformation Day. A good opportunity to listen to Mendelssohn's 5th Symphony. Bernstein. LP.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various piano and chamber works part one
for late morning and early afternoon. 

_Six Preludes_ for piano (1953-54): a)
_Dialogue_ for violoncello and seven instrumentalists (1965): b)

a) with Drosostalitsa Moraiti (pf.)
b) with Aleksandr Ivashkin (vc.) and the
Ensemble Pentaèdre de Montréal









_Variations_ for piano (1955):
_Prelude and Fugue_ for piano (1963):
_Improvisation and Fugue_ for piano (1965):
_Variations on a Chord_ for piano (1965):









String Quartet no.1 (1966):









Sonata ['no.0'] for violin and piano (1955):
Sonata no.1 for violin and piano (1963):


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Love for Three Oranges & Chopin: Les sylphides

Boston Pops Orchestra, Arthur Fiedler

Chopin: Les Sylphides (Ballet Suite)
Liszt: Les Préludes, symphonic poem No. 3, S97
Liszt: Mazeppa, symphonic poem No. 6, S100
Prokofiev: The Love for Three Oranges: Suite Op. 33a


----------



## libopera

George Frideric *Händel*: italian cantatas, vol. V: *Clori, Tirsi e Fileno*
Roberta *Invernizzi, La risonanza* (2008)

💗


----------



## Rogerx

Veracini: Overtures & Concerti, Vol. 3

L'Arte dell'Arco, Federico Guglielmo

Veracini: Overture No. 4 in F major
Veracini: Overture No. 5 in B flat major
Veracini: Sonata in E minor, Op. 1 No. 6


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Anna Clyne: DANCE - Edward Elgar: Cello Concerto*

Inbal Segev
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Marin Alsop

I first became aware of cellist Inbal Segev through hearing her commission of Anna Clyne's "DANCE" a five movement composition written for cello and orchestra. Clyne is an exceptional talent - just superb - one of my favorite contemporary composers - I can effortlessly hear, with crystal-clear clarity, her distinctive "voice" - her unique way of giving expression to the thoughts, emotions, and ideas that's she attempting to convey to the listener through her music and Segev just perfectly captured the intent - the spirit - of the composition and it was as if four disparate elements - musician, instrument, composer, and work - became one harmonically unified entity.

Even though there are two months left in the year, this would definitely rate first place in the category - "Discoveries of the Year"

There are five videos of the Clyne composition - one for each movement - but I didn't want to overwhelm the thread and so they're posted as spoilers -



Spoiler: Anna Clyne: DANCE, I. when you’re broken open













Spoiler: Anna Clyne: DANCE, II. if you've torn the bandage off













Spoiler: Anna Clyne: DANCE, III. in the middle of the fighting













Spoiler: Anna Clyne: DANCE, IV. in your blood













Spoiler: Anna Clyne: DANCE, V. when you're perfectly free


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler *
_Das Lied von der Erde _
*Jessye Norman, Jon Vickers / London Symphony Orchestra / Colin Davis*
Rec. 1981 
Philips

Glorious but a bit dispassionate.


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: Symphony No. 6 (Liege Philharmonic Orchestra, Namur Symphonic Choir, Choeur Polyphonia de Bruxelles, Pierre Bartholomee , Daniel Galvez-Vallero, Naive)*

An ambitious symphony for tenor, organ, chorus and orchestra. As so often with this composer, I like what I'm hearing, but it lacks that bit of extra that makes a composition stand out from the crowd.


----------



## Montarsolo

Schubert, Streichquartett 13 (Rosamunde), Alban Berg Quartett. 💿


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, String Quartet No 5 - Keller Quartet & Tokyo Quartet.*
Another couple of recordings of this weeks string quartet selection.


----------



## Rogerx

Lindberg & Golijov

Emil Jonason (clarinet)

Vamlingbo Quartet, Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Christian Lindberg

Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Lindberg, C: The Erratic Dreams of Mr Grönstedt

Saved from my neighbours bin 😁


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Lindberg & Golijov
> 
> Emil Jonason (clarinet)
> 
> Vamlingbo Quartet, Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Christian Lindberg
> 
> Golijov: The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind
> Lindberg, C: The Erratic Dreams of Mr Grönstedt
> 
> Saved from my neighbours bin 😁


🤣


----------



## Montarsolo

Verdi sons, Margaret Price. 💿 

Some poems by Goethe that were also set to music by Schubert. Schubert wins. They are beautiful but these songs are much of the same at one point. Sound like arias from his early operas, but with piano instead of orchestra. They are youth works I read. Beautifully sung, beautifully played. At Gramophone, I read a review where they prefer the performance by Klara Takacs. Interesting because I have that CD but I haven't listened to it in ages.








Verdi Songs


Knowledge of Verdi's songs, in relation to...




www.gramophone.co.uk


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Weihnachts Oratorium


----------



## Rogerx

Bach’s Musical Offerings

Calefax Reed Quintet


----------



## premont

Rogerx said:


> Bach’s Musical Offerings
> 
> Calefax Reed Quintet


What is the point of the plural form of the title, _Musical Offering_*s*?


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Erich Korngold* (1897-1957): *Violin concerto in D, op.35* (1945), as recorded in 1960 by *Jascha Heifetz* (violin) with the* Los Angeles Philharmonic orchestra*, conducted by *Alfred Wallenstein*.

Amazing stereo sound quality for a 1960 recording.
Wikipedia notes: Korngold had vowed to give up composing anything other than film music, with which he supported himself and his family, until Hitler had been defeated. With the end of World War II, he retired from films to concentrate on music for the concert hall. The Violin Concerto was the first such work that Korngold penned, following some initial persuasion from the violinist and fellow émigré Bronisław Huberman. Korngold had been hurt by the assumption that a successful film composer was one who had sold his integrity to Hollywood, just as earlier he had been hurt by many critics' assumptions that his works were performed only because he was the son of music critic Julius Korngold. He was thus determined to prove himself with a work that combined vitality and superb craftsmanship.
The concerto was dedicated to Alma Mahler, the widow of Korngold's childhood mentor Gustav Mahler. It was premiered on 15 February 1947 by Jascha Heifetz and the St. Louis Symphony under conductor Vladimir Golschmann. It received the most enthusiastic ovation in the St. Louis concert history. On 30 March 1947, Heifetz played the concerto in Carnegie Hall with the New York Philharmonic conducted by Efrem Kurtz. The composer wrote about Heifetz's playing of the work: _"In spite of the demand for virtuosity in the finale, the work with its many melodic and lyric episodes was contemplated more for a Caruso than for a Paganini. It is needless to say how delighted I am to have my concerto performed by Caruso and Paganini in one person: Jascha Heifetz."_


----------



## Rogerx

premont said:


> What is the point of the plural form of the title, _Musical Offering_*s*?


Source: Pentatone









Bach's Musical Offerings - Calefax - Pentatone


BACH IN A DIFFERENT LIGHT The Dutch reed quintet Calefax celebrates 35 years of




www.pentatonemusic.com


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven from the Vegh Quartet - Quartets 11 and 15. I seem (it's not really planned) to be playing an account of the 15th quartet (along with whatever it shares a disc with) every day. This is a good one, very satisfying.


----------



## Vasks

*W. A. Mozart - Overture to "La Clemenza di Tito" (Kapp/essay)
Beethoven - Piano Trio. Op. 1, No. 3 (Trio Parnassus/MDG)
Kraus - Symphony in C, VB 139 (Sundkvist/Naxos)*


----------



## Philidor

Just excellent.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet C major KV 515*

Alban Berg Quartett
Markus Wolf, viola


----------



## eljr

*The Secret Mass*

Choral Works by Frank Martin and Bohuslav Martinu
Danish National Vocal Ensemble, Marcus Creed


> In both works, the Danish National Vocal Ensemble, directed by Marcus Creed, produces an excellently-integrated sound, although they might have been bolder in defining climatic phrases in the... — BBC Music Magazine, August 2018, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 13th Apr 2018
*Catalogue No:* 6220671
*Label:* OUR Recordings
*Length:* 64 minutes










Record Review
21st April 2018
Recording of the Week


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler 9th
Riccardo Chailly conducts Concertgebouw Orchestra.
live 2004.. on CD-R


----------



## Rogerx

Berwald - Symphonies Volume 1

Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard


Berwald: Elfenspiel
Berwald: Symphony No. 3 in C major 'Sinfonie singulière'
Berwald: Symphony No. 4 in E flat major 'Sinfonie naïve'


----------



## Montarsolo

Schumann, Dichterliebe, Wolfgang Holzmair. 💿

A question for the German speakers: how do you pronounce Holzmair? Like Holzmey(e)r or as Holzmà-ier?


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
The Miraculous Mandarin Op. 19, Sz. 73
Schola Cantorum
New York PO
Boulez*


----------



## Enthusiast

It doesn't sound so inviting, does it? A whole CD of modern/contemporary solo viola! But if fact it's a delight, so may different sounds and colours in the Kurtag and a fine meaty sonata by Ligeti. The disc has Kurtag's Signs, Games and Messages and Ligeti's sonata for solo viola.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: Sonata no. 2 for cello solo, Sonata no. 7 for piano and bells (Sergei Roldugin, Alexander Mikhailov, Northern Flowers)*

The cello solo sonata is reasonably attractive piece. The combination of piano and bells is less to my liking, but is definitely something out of the ordinary. The extensive bell-less piano lines are simply not to my taste (a problem I have with many piano compositions of the past 100 years).


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing my Halloween playlist...

*Berg
Drei Orchesterstücke, Op. 6
Berliners
HvK*


----------



## Montarsolo

Working at home all day today. So an opportunity for music. Beethoven, symphony no 3, Jan Willem de Vriend. 💿 🎧


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various piano and chamber works part two
for the rest of this afternoon.

Sonata no.2 [_Quasi una Sonata_] for violin and piano (1968):









_Canon in Memoriam Igor Stravinsky_ for string quartet (1971):









Piano Quintet (1972-76):









_(8) Little Piano Pieces_ (1971):
_Homage à Igor Stravinsky, Sergey Prokofiev and 
Dmitri Shostakovich_ for piano six-hands (1979): a)

a) Simon Smith with Richard Beauchamp and John Cameron









Sonata no.1 for cello and piano (1978):









_Prelude in Memoriam Dmitri Shostakovich_ for violin duo (1975):
_Moz-Art_ for violin duo (1976):
_Stille Musik_ for violin and cello (1979):


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Takemitsu
Autumn
Tokyo Metropolitan Symphony Orchestra
Ryusuke Numajiri*


----------



## Bourdon

Stravinsky

Returning to this very fine performance of the Pulcinella Ballet..... Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> Stravinsky
> 
> Returning to this very fine performance of the Pulcinella Ballet..... Concertgebouw Orchestra


A fantastic set! This was one of the better releases during Stravinsky's anniversary year.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> A fantastic set! This was one of the better releases during Stravinsky's anniversary year.


Very true,this set is a real gem,Chailly has a good feeling for Stravinsky,only bettered by Stravinsky ( in my view) 

And still available.....


----------



## eljr

*Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps & Le Roi des Étoiles*

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas

*Release Date:* 16th Oct 2015
*Catalogue No:* PTC5186225
*Label:* Pentatone
*Series: *Remastered Classics


----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok quartets 4 and 5. These are intense (in the Takacs manner but perhaps with less of the more mysterious voice to balance it with) and in places even more exciting.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Bartok quartets 4 and 5. These are intense (in the Takacs manner but perhaps with less of the more mysterious voice to balance it with) and in places even more exciting.


What a great cycle. These performances came with the Bartók _Complete Edition_ on Hungaroton I bought several years ago. One of my most cherished possessions.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Scelsi
Uaxuctum
Krakow Philharmonic Choir
Polish Radio and TV Symphony Orchestra of Krakow
Wyttenbach*










Anyone with an interest in post-WWII music definitely needs to check out this set. It's out-of-print, but I'm sure one could find a used copy in a desirable condition somewhere.


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_String Quartet No. 15 Op. 132 _
*Végh Quartet *
Rec. 1973
Naïve

Inspired by Enthusiast's choice. This happens to be the only #15 I have. I have always been marveled by Beethoven's use of silence. Rather avant-garde I would say.


----------



## Montarsolo

Time for something more intimate. Probably the last CD for today. Mendelssohn Lieder ohne Worte, Andras Schiff. 💿🎧


----------



## Bourdon

Bartók

String Quartet No.5


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> Bartók
> 
> String Quartet No.5


Another great set, Bourbon. You're on a roll today, my friend.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> _String Quartet No. 15 Op. 132 _
> *Végh Quartet *
> Rec. 1973
> Naïve
> 
> Inspired by Enthusiast's choice. This happens to be the only #15 I have. I have always been marveled by Beethoven's use of silence. Rather avant-garde I would say.


Beethoven's late SQs are some of the most incredible music I know.


----------



## 13hm13

Contemporaries of Mozart – Richter - Symphonies - Bamert


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Works for Violin and Orchestra

Ingolf Turban (Violin) Graham Ashton (Trumpet) Ian Watson (Piano) Neil Black (Oboe) Stephen Williams (Double bass)

English Chamber Orchestra, Marcello Viotti



Respighi: Chaconne
Respighi: Concerto a cinque
Respighi: Concerto All'antica
Respighi: Pastorale in A


----------



## Neo Romanza

I'll continue with the Halloween listening later on tonight...

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Concertgebouw
Haitink*


----------



## eljr

*
Unsuk Chin - Violin Concerto & Rocana*

Viviane Hagner (violin)
Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Kent Nagano


> Beside this, other recent violin concertos shrivel: this is a work that sings and soars with a visionary beauty rare in contemporary music. Against a vague, swirling background, the violinist... — The Times, 31st July 2009, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 13th Jul 2009
*Catalogue No:* AN29944
*Label:* Analekta
*Length:* 48 minutes










Gramophone Awards
2010
Finalist - Contemporary


----------



## Anooj




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonio Caldara* (1670-1736): *Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo* (1700), as recorded in 1992 by* Maria Cristina Kiehr, Bernarda Fink, Andreas Scholl* (soloists) with the *Schola Cantorum Basiliensis,* conducted by *René Jacobs*.

Very rewarding listening imho. Kiehr especially seems to be in her prime on this disc.


----------



## Georgieva

🧡


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Sylvie Lacroix* & *Florian Bogner* - Fruits 1
*Klaus K. Hübler* - Exzerpte A.B.C.
*Chaya Czernowin* - Ina
*Ming Wang* - Die Verwandelten Modi
*Klaus K. Hübler* - Palimpest
C*haya Czernowin* - While Liquid Amber
*Sylvie Lacroix* & *Florian Bogner* - Fruits 2

Sylvie Lacroix - flute
Florian Bogner - live electronics


----------



## Enthusiast

This 3 CD set has given me hours and hours of pleasure over the last few years. It still amazes me how much great music it packs in. The only thing wrong is the misleading title: many of the works are for chamber orchestra with or without a solo voice and there is not very much choral music in the set. I played the first disc, all with Asko/Schönberg (chamber orchestra) conducted by Reinbert de Leeuw:
1. Four Cappriccios op. 9 - Natalia Zagorinskaja (soprano),
2. Four Songs To Poems By János Pilinszky Op.11 - Harry van der Kamp (bass)
3. Grabstein Für Stephan Op. 15c
4. Messages Of The Late Miss R. Troussova - Natalia Zagorinskaja (soprano)


----------



## eljr

*Job, A Masque for Dancing (EP)*
*Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Andrew Manze*

Released on 10/28/22 by PM Classics Ltd.
Main artist: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra Andrew Manze
Genre: Classical









24-Bit96.0 kHz - Stereo


----------



## Enthusiast

Keeping to the Hungarian source of most of today's listening.


----------



## pmsummer

CHANTING THE LIGHT OF FORESIGHT
_Imbas Forasnai (1987)_
*Terry Riley*
Rova Saxophone Quartet
_
New Albion_


----------



## Floeddie

Charles Ives: The Three Orchestral Sets.

A recent acquisition, first listen. I like what I am hearing. This one is worth revisiting in the future, perhaps a family night concert.


----------



## eljr

*Masses*

Beauty Farm

*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* FB2279347
*Label:* Fra Bernardo
*Length:* 66 minutes


----------



## Georgieva

*Les frères Francœur

François Francœur
Jean-Jacques-Baptiste Anet
Louis Francœur
Louis-Joseph Francœur
Théotime Langlois de Swarte
Jean Durocher*


----------



## Georgieva

Erik Satie: Old Sequins and Ancient Breastplates Historical Recordings (1926-1961)


----------



## prlj

Excerpts from the forthcoming newly-remastered release.


----------



## Manxfeeder

eljr said:


> s


Hey, someone at Beauty Farm finally found a shirt!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Chopin, Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 through 3

Samson Francois, piano.


----------



## eljr

*Glass: Three Songs for Mixed Choir A Cappella*

SWR Vokalensemble, Marcus Creed

*Release Date:* 8th Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* SWR10670
*Label:* SWR Music
*Length:* 9 minutes 51 seconds


----------



## eljr

Manxfeeder said:


> Hey, someone at Beauty Farm finally found a shirt!


LOL, I did not even notice. My guess, they read all the negative feedback here about not wearing them.


----------



## Merl

Much as I highly rate a lot of their other recordings and respect their playing there's not enough bite from the Jerusalem Quartet here in the 5th Quartet. Its all a bit too polished. I've yet to revisit their recordings of 3 and 4 (I'd not heard them when I blogged my reviews) but this one won't be making my shortlist even though its perfectly recommendable. Same goes for the Lindsays recording I've just heard (both good but I've got to draw a line in the sand somewhere).


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

*Stefan Węgłowski: Contemporary Jewish Music*

Weronika Dziedzic (vocals), Justyna Ptaszyńska (vocals), Maciej Jaroń (violin), Cezary Konrad (percussion), Adam Kośmieja (piano), David Krakauer (clarinet), Mateusz Łasowski (vocals), Dawid Szurmiej (vocals), Mikołaj Trzaska (saxophone)

*Release Date:* 1st Sep 2017
*Catalogue No:* KAI0015026
*Label:* Kairos
*Length:* 42 minutes


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Amanda Lee Falkenberg: The Moons Symphony*

London Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop, London Voices, Ben Parry

Link to label authorized complete recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com














Amanda Lee Falkenberg and Nicole Stott on the Moons Symphony


The composer and astronaut talk about their collaboration on an inspiring new work depicting seven of the Solar System's moons, and about art's role in communicating the wonders of scientific discovery.



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Another superb Haydn recording by the Orpheus C.O.
> 
> Symphonies nos. 53,73 and 79.


Listening again this evening.

Wonderful.


----------



## Chilham

Earlier today:









Korngold: Violin Concerto
James Gaffigan, Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Bilde Frang









Walton: Viola Concerto
Edward Gardner, BBC Symphony Orchestra, James Ehnes

Now: 









Walton: Cello Concerto
Edward Gardner, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Paul Watkins









Walton: Violin Concerto
Edward Gardner, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Tamsin Little


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Rückert-Lieder
Dagmar Pecková (mezzo-soprano)
Prague Philharmonia
Jiří Bělohlávek*










This is an excellent two-disc set. There's an absolute exquisite performance of Berio's _Folk Songs_ that challenges the classic Cathy Berberian performance on RCA in this set. If you love this work and the Mahler, then do not hesitate. Pecková has a gorgeous voice.


----------



## starthrower

No.5


----------



## pmsummer

Happy Reformation Day!










MARTIN LUTHER UND DIE MUSIK
*Johann Walter - Josquin Desprez - Caspar Othmayr - Lucas Osiander - Arnold Von Bruck - Michael Praetorius - Ludwig Sennfl - Sixt Dietrich - Heinrich Scheidemann - Johann Schein - Samuel Scheidt - Melchior Franck - Leonhard Lechner*
Weiner Motettenchor
Musica Antiqua Wien
Bernhard Klebel - director
_
Christophous_


----------



## alinkner1

*Dmitry Shostakovich*: _String Quartets 2 and 3_
St. Petersburg Quartet


----------



## jim prideaux

Previn and the LAPO.

Prokofiev-1st and 5th Symphonies.


----------



## eljr

*Schubert: Transfiguration*

Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9
Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

*Release Date:* 30th Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* AVSA9950
*Label:* Alia Vox


----------



## SanAntone

Neo Romanza said:


> *Dagmar Pecková (mezzo-soprano)*
> There's an absolute exquisite performance of Berio's _Folk Songs_ that challenges the classic Cathy Berberian performance on RCA in this set. If you love this work and the Mahler, then do not hesitate. Pecková has a gorgeous voice.


Can't agree with you about this recording of this work, which I do love. First, and most importantly, Berberin's recording uses the *original version for small chamber ensemble* which I vastly prefer. I also found Pecková's voice unsuited to these songs and her tempos in several of them were slow IMO. 

She does a better job with the Mahler, Wagner, and Brahms.


----------



## Neo Romanza

SanAntone said:


> Can't agree with you about this recording of this work, which I do love. First, and most importantly, Berberin's recording uses the *original version for small chamber ensemble* which I vastly prefer. I also found Pecková's voice unsuited to these songs and her tempos in several of them were slow IMO.
> 
> She does a better job with the Mahler, Wagner, and Brahms.


Well, I like both versions of the Berio and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 7
CzPO
Neumann*


----------



## Malx

Five more recordings of Bartok's 5th quartet during the day including:
*Bartok, String Quartet No 5 - Jerusalem Quartet / Juilliard Quartet (1981) / Arcanto Quartet.*

All streamed via Qobuz.


----------



## Philidor

Double reformation.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: Symphony No. 5 D minor/D major op. 107 "Reformation"*

Wiener Philharmoniker
John Eliot Gardiner

Kammerphilharmonie Potsdam
Antonello Manarcorda


----------



## sAmUiLc

Murray Perahia & Radu Lupu play Mozart & Schubert


Murray Perahia & Radu Lupu play Mozart & Schubert. Sony: 88697858112. Buy CD or download online. Murray Perahia & Radu Lupu (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

The King of the Great C major! 

It is one of the earliest Japanese releases in the CD era which I find more satisfying in sound than the later remastered one.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Reformation Symphony*

Happy Reformation Day!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43
BBC SO
Rozhdestvensky*


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4 in C minor


----------



## Branko

1961 live at Prades Festival

Sandor Vegh Vln 1
Sandor Zöldy Vln 2
György Janzer Vla
Pablo Casals Cello 1 
Paul Szabo Cello 2 

❤


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Rafael Kubelik_
Recorded: 1972-10
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## starthrower




----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Shostakovich
> Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 43
> BBC SO
> Rozhdestvensky*


I quite fancy that disc......


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nos. 5 & 6








#5 is especially like Mozart.. without advance knowledge you'd be fooled.


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> I quite fancy that disc......


Yeah, I'm so glad it was released. I haven't heard the performance of the 11th yet, but Rozhdestvensky in Shostakovich is always a thrill for me.


----------



## pmsummer

Happy Reformation Day!










EIN FESTE BURG IST UNSER GOTT
_Musik der Reformation_
*Martin Luther - Johann Walter - Thomas Mùntzer - Josquin Des Prez - Antoine de Févin - Georg Forster - Thomas Müntzer - Caspar Othmayr*
Vokalsolisten der Capella Fidicinia
Mitglieder des Dresdner Kreuzchores
Capella Fidicinia am Musikinstrumenten - Museum der Universität Leipzig
Hans Grüss - director
_
Berlin Classics_


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg

Superb. Simply superb.


----------



## Neo Romanza

The Halloween music ensues...

*Penderecki
Polymorphia
Cracow Philharmonia Orch.
Henryk Czyz*


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1956)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Riccardo Muti: Philadelphia Orchestra (1989)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1978)


----------



## sAmUiLc

#3


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last Halloween work for the night:

*Schoenberg
Erwartung, Op. 17
Sara Jakubiak (soprano)
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Edward Gardner*










For me, this is one of the greatest performances of _Erwartung_ I've heard and I own just about all of them. Jakubiak's voice is eerily chilling and Gardner provides her with an equally haunting atmosphere. Superb sound quality, too.


----------



## sAmUiLc

4 10 20 🤜🤛


----------



## starthrower

No.9
I started off with Skrowaczewski's 9th but it was too fast for my taste. The Bohm is just right and the sound on this 51 year old recording is actually better than Skrow's 2005 version.


----------



## Becca

Shaughnessy said:


> *Anna Clyne: DANCE - Edward Elgar: Cello Concerto*
> 
> Inbal Segev
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Marin Alsop
> 
> I first became aware of cellist Inbal Segev through hearing her commission of Anna Clyne's "DANCE" a five movement composition written for cello and orchestra. Clyne is an exceptional talent - just superb - one of my favorite contemporary composers - I can effortlessly hear, with crystal-clear clarity, her distinctive "voice" - her unique way of giving expression to the thoughts, emotions, and ideas that's she attempting to convey to the listener through her music and Segev just perfectly captured the intent - the spirit - of the composition and it was as if four disparate elements - musician, instrument, composer, and work - became one harmonically unified entity.
> 
> Even though there are two months left in the year, this would definitely rate first place in the category - "Discoveries of the Year"
> 
> There are five videos of the Clyne composition - one for each movement - but I didn't want to overwhelm the thread and so they're posted as spoilers -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anna Clyne: DANCE, I. when you’re broken open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anna Clyne: DANCE, II. if you've torn the bandage off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anna Clyne: DANCE, III. in the middle of the fighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anna Clyne: DANCE, IV. in your blood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anna Clyne: DANCE, V. when you're perfectly free


Perchance was your girlfriend of the flaming car named Anna?


----------



## jambo

Picking out some random discs of Bach from the Paillard box.

Bach: Violin Concerto No. 2 in E major, BWV 1042
Bach: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: The Musical Offering, BWV 1079 - Ricercar a 6

Huguette Fernandez (violin)
Jean-François Paillard
Orchestre de chambre Jean-François Paillard
1958









-

*Bach: *Orchestral Suite No. 1 in C major, BWV 1066
*Bach: *Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV 1067

Pierre Pierlot (oboe) [BWV 1066]
Claude Maisonneuve (oboe) [BWV 1066]
Paul Hongne (bassoon) [BWV 1066]
Maxence Larrieu (flute) [BWV 1067]
Jean-François Paillard
Orchestre de chambre Jean-François Paillard
1962


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schuman
Symphony No. 4
Seattle Symphony
Schwarz*


----------



## Rogerx

* Requiem - Music for All Souls & All Saints*

Matthew Jorysz, Peter Harrison (organ)

Choir of Clare College, Cambridge, Graham Ross

Bainton, E: And I saw a new heaven
Bullock: Give us the wings of faith
Byrd: Justorum animae
Dering: Factum est silentium
Leighton: Give me the wings of faith
Lobo, A: Versa est in luctum
Stanford: Justorum animae, Op. 38 No. 1


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Respighi
Vetrate di chiesa (Church Windows), P. 150
Philharmonia
Geoffrey Simon*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schubert, Ernst Haefliger, Jörg Ewald Dähler - Lieder


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the CD release of "Lieder" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105
Hallé
Barbirolli*










For me, Barbriolli continues to rank amongst the great Sibelians. While it's certainly true that The Hallé were a rough-and-ready orchestra back then, I can easily overlook this since the heart and spirit are in the performances. Barbirolli had a broader view of the composer and some of his tempi may seem slack to some, but, like some of the orchestral playing, I can easily overlook this because there's just so much to admire in this cycle. I actually wished he had recorded all of the tone poems, too. But I'm grateful for what he did for Sibelius' music.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Organ Works of Reincken, Kneller and Geist
Flamme, organ









Bartok - String Quartets 1, 3 and 5
Takacs Quartet
Jumping on this week’s Bartok train


----------



## Rogerx

Lindström & Mozart: Clarinet Concertos

Emil Jonason (clarinet), Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra, Stefan Solyom


Lindström: At the Hills of Hampstead Heath - Clarinet Concerto
Lindström: Song About Em
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622


----------



## Knorf

*Sergei Rachmaninov: *_All-Night Vigil_
Latvian Radio Chorus, Sigvards Kļava


----------



## jambo

On to disc 42 now

*Bach: *Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV 1068
*Bach: *Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D major, BWV 1069
*Bach: *Orchestral Suite No. 5 in G minor, BWV 1070

Maurice André (trumpet) [BWV 1068, 1069]
Marcel Lagorce (trumpet) [BWV 1068, 1069]
Jacques Mas (trumpet) [BWV 1068, 1069]
Pierre Pierlot (oboe) [BWV 1068, 1069]
Claude Maisonneuve (oboe) [BWV 1068, 1069]
Lucien Debray (oboe) [BWV 1069]
Anne-Marie Beckensteiner (harpsichord) [BWV 1068, 1069]
Paul Hongne (bassoon) [BWV 1069]
Jean-François Paillard
Orchestre de chambre Jean-François Paillard
1962


----------



## haydnguy

Thomas Tallis (1505-1581)
The Complete Works - Boxed Set

CD5 - Music for the Divine Office 2

Chapelle du Roi
Andrew Benson - Organist

Alistair Dixon - conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Trout Quintet

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Daniil Trifonov (piano), Roman Patkoló (double bass), Hwayoon Lee (viola), Maximilian Hornung (cello)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


----------



## Philidor

Not All Hallows resp. All Saints, but already two of them ...

*Franz Liszt

Deux légendes

No. 1 St. François d'Assise: La prédication aux oiseaux
No. 2 St. François de Paule marchant sur les flots

Deux ballades*

Aldo Ciccolini, piano


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232

Bach, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232 (excerpts) as extra´s with Kathleen Ferrier (contralto)
I believe se felt ill at that time 


Vienna Philharmonic, Herbert von Karajan

Brain, Dennis
Dart, Thurston
Ferrier, Kathleen
Gedda, Nicolai
Höffgen, Marga


----------



## Montarsolo

Good morning! Mozart, piano concerto 11, Perahia. Mozart composed it 240 years ago. In the fall of 1782.
💿 ☕ 🍪


----------



## Philidor

Oops ... going through my lists I found that I "forgot" two cantatas the week before last week ... 

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Wo soll ich fliehen hin" BWV 5*

Susanne Ryden, Pascal Bertin, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki










Listening left and right, I always return to Suzuki's beautiful recordings.


----------



## Chilham

Thunderstorms in the South of France today. A day to sit, listen and relax. I'm developing a new found appreciation of Copland this week. Let's hope that continues today.









Copland: Symphony No. 3
Neeme Järvi, Detroit Symphony Orchestra









Copland: Billy the Kid, Rodeo
Michael Tilson Thomas, San Francisco Symphony Orchestra









Copland: El Salón México
David Zinman, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra









Copland: Piano Variations
Clare Hammond


----------



## Chilham

Rogerx said:


> Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos
> 
> Johan Dalene (violin)
> 
> Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


I really enjoyed Dalene's Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto. How would you rate his Sibelius and Nielsen?


----------



## Philidor

Another gem.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen" BWV 56*

Thomas Quasthoff
Members of the RIAS Kammerchor
Berliner Barock Solisten
Rainer Kussmaul


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók:* String Quartet No. 5
Hungarian String Quartet 

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. 

Part of the reason I like this cycle is that the Hungarian String Quartet _doesn't _try to "Hungarianize" Bartók's music; they just play it. This Fifth is not quite up to my absolute favorites, mainly because I prefer a bit more edge in this quartet, but it has a human warmth to it I do much enjoy. This quality serves some of the other quartets a little better than the Fifth, but it's still totally worthwhile here as well.


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Playing all of Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 9 (opus 2.4), 10 (opus 2.6) and 24 (opus 42).


----------



## Philidor

Chamber Music Concert in the morning with the ABQ.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet G minor KV 516

Béla Bartók: String Quartet No. 5 *

Alban Berg Quartett
Markus Wolf, viola


----------



## Montarsolo

Bizet, symphony c-dur, Haitink. A thrift store LP.


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernest Tomlinson: First Suite of English Folk Dances etc (Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ernest Tomlinson, Marco Polo)*

Another entertaining album in Marco Polo's British Light Music series, this one dedicated to the music of Ernest Tomlinson MBE (1924 - 2015).


----------



## Rogerx

Chilham said:


> I really enjoyed Dalene's Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto. How would you rate his Sibelius and Nielsen?


Outstanding , I have since day one and saw later it received highly high ratings.


Editor's Choice
Gramophone Magazine
April 2022
Editor's Choice
Presto Recording of the Week
1st April 2022
Shortlisted - Concerto
Gramophone Awards
2022
Shortlisted - Concerto
Go and buy it, stream it whatever float your boat.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64

San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


----------



## Montarsolo

Schubert, sonata in C minor D. 958, Alfred Brendel. An LP I bought this morning at a thrift store. I now have all but one of the legendary Schubert/Brendel LPs.


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> The Halloween music ensues...
> 
> *Penderecki
> Polymorphia
> Cracow Philharmonia Orch.
> Henryk Czyz*



This is my recording and I will have "Die teufel von Loudun" today or tomorrow in the mailbox. Hard to find and luckely found in mint condition.


----------



## Philidor

Looking for string trios.

*Kaija Saariaho: Cloud Trio (2009)*

Ernst Kovacic, vioin
Steven Dann, viola
Anssi Karttunen, violoncello


----------



## Anooj

Listening to the final two CDs with symphonies 9 & 8


----------



## Philidor

Next one.

*Pascal Dusapin: Trio (Musique fugitive, 1980)*

Arditti Quartet


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Violin Sonatas

Alina Ibragimova (violin), Cédric Tiberghien (piano)



Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in D minor, MWV Q 18 (1825 - fragment)
Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in F major, MWV Q 26 (1838)
Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in F major, MWV Q 7 (1820)
Mendelssohn: Violin Sonata in F minor, Op. 4


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique - Intégrale (Georges Delvallée, Accord, 12 CD's)*

A download from many years ago. Playing the fourth CD (Le Cycle De Paques, Op. 56, covering the CD's 4-6).


----------



## Malx

Another Bartok Quartet before heading off to get flu & covid booster injections - isn't life fun!
*Bartok, String Quartet No 5 - Arcadia String Quartet.*

Probably my favourite, so far, of the 'smoother' Bartok 5's I've heard this week.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Sabine Devieilhe (soprano), Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012*

Inbal Segev 

Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_k9Xl1-Hn7JwQmm2EiE7XE6l8gX7jvQvJI



The following six videos are part of her Bach Masterclass series entitled "Musings with Inbal Segev" in which she breaks down each suite into its component parts -



Spoiler: Bach Masterclass: Prelude from Suite No. 1 - Musings with Inbal Segev













Spoiler: Bach Masterclass: Allemande from Suite No. 1 - Musings with Inbal Segev













Spoiler: Bach Masterclass: Courante from Suite No. 1 - Musings with Inbal Segev













Spoiler: Bach Masterclass: Sarabande from Suite No. 1 - Musings with Inbal Segev













Spoiler: Bach Masterclass: First Minuet from Suite No. 1 in G major - Musings with Inbal Segev













Spoiler: Bach Masterclass: Second Minuet from Suite No. 1 in G major - Musings with Inbal Segev












Bach Masterclass: Second Minuet from Suite No. 1 in G major - Musings with Inbal Segev


Hello Cellists,Today’s masterclass is on the second Minuet from Bach’s Suite No. 1, which is in the Dorian mode (the second Bourrée from the third suite is, ...




www.youtube.com










Spoiler: Bach Masterclass: Gigue from Suite No. 1 in G major - Musings with Inbal Segev












Bach Masterclass: Gigue from Suite No. 1 in G major - Musings with Inbal Segev


Hello Cellists, With contrasts between darkness and light, today’s masterclass is on the Gigue from Bach’s Suite No. 1. It is full of details, but don’t be o...




www.youtube.com


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 29 'Polish'*

_London Symphony Orchestra
Antal Dorati_
Recorded: 1965-07-31
Recording Venue: Watford Town Hall, London


----------



## haziz

Chilham said:


> I really enjoyed Dalene's Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto. How would you rate his Sibelius and Nielsen?



Very highly.


----------



## Vasks




----------



## Enthusiast

A plain cover but a very attractive disc.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Calvary*

Patrick Cassidy, Iarla Ó Lionáird (vocals), The RTÉ Concert Orchestra, Odhran O'Casaide (violin), Robert Houlihan, RTE Concert Orchestra, Michael Edwards (piano), Aya Peard (vocals)


Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35*
_
Johan Dalene (violin)
Norrkoping Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Blendulf_
Work length 34:50


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto & Lalo: Symphonie espagnole

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko, Omer Meir Wellber


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Nocturnes*

Samson Francois, piano


----------



## Philidor

Coming back to Franck.

*César Franck: Trois Chorals

No. 1 Mi Majeur
No. 2 Si mineur
No. 3 La mineur
*

Torsten Laux
Organ by Didier in the Cathedral Notre-Dame de Laon










A marvellous recording. It is reported that Franck played his pieces very freely, but you hardly can hear this on a recording, save maybe for Guillou. 

Here is a recording that shows what happens to the music if played very freely. And then organ in gorgeous. Didn't miss Cavaillé-Coll.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: Symphony No. 6 (USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra, Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Elena Rubin, Valentina Yuzvenko, Northern Flowers)*

Symphony No. 6, for soprano, contralto and symphony orchestra, is from 1988. One of my favourites in his symphony cycle, which is of wildly fluctuating quality.


----------



## Enthusiast

Shaughnessy said:


> Nope... Inbal... It was kind of a "Mrs. Robinson" thing except she wasn't quite that old but I was younger than she was - that went sort of sideways - to put it mildly - One of those "it seemed like a really good idea at the time until I saw that she had just doused my car with gasoline, set it on fire, and was laughing and dancing around the burning flames and staring at me without blinking her eyes" - situations... You know, the usual all too typical nothing special run of the mill everyday garden-variety "girlfriend who just happens to be a wildly jealous clinically insane pyromaniac who just found out that you were also dating her kid sister at the same time" type of issues that all couples have to work through at one time or another...


I was shocked by this story. I did see, though, that Becca found it "helpful" and that has left me wondering if she was involved somehow?


----------



## Enthusiast

Bartok's 5th quartet and Hindemith's 4th. Both are superbly played. There is a high drama (not the same as intensity) to these performances, along with a complimentary mysteriousness. Quite unlike others.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
Bernard Haitink: Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam (1987)









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 4* in B flat major, Op. 60
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1983)


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite & The Wood-Nymph

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> This is my recording and I will have "Die teufel von Loudun" today or tomorrow in the mailbox. Hard to find and luckely found in mint condition.


Nice! I bought _Die Teufel von Loudun_ earlier this year and it was expensive, but it's the only recording of this opera and it's never been reissued so whatever copies are left out there are hard-to-find.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Roussel
Symphony No. 1, "Le poème de la forêt", Op. 7
Orchestre de Paris
Eschenbach








*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonio Vivaldi *(1678-1741): *Bajazet, opera, RV.703* (1735), as recorded in 2004 by *Europa Galante*, conducted by *Fabio Biondi*. With Ildebrando D'Arcangelo (bass), Marijana Mijanovic (contralto), Patrizia Ciofi (soprano), Vivica Genaux (mezzo-soprano), Elina Garanča (mezzo-soprano), David Daniels (counter-tenor), Marijana Mijanovic (mezzo-soprano).

From Wikipedia: Bajazet was composed in 1735 and was premiered in Verona, during the Carnival season of that year. It includes a three-movement sinfonia as an introduction. The story is about the fate of Bajazet (known as Beyazid I) after being captured by Tamerlane (Timur Lenk). The famous aria, "Sposa son disprezzata" is from this opera.
Bajazet is a pasticcio. It was a common practice during Vivaldi's time for composers to borrow and adapt arias from other composers with their own works for an opera. Vivaldi himself composed the arias for the good characters (Bajazet, Asteria and Idaspe) and mostly used existing arias from other composers for the villains (Tamerlano, Irene, Andronico) in this opera. Some of the arias are reused from previous Vivaldi operas.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Concerto No. 2*

Pollini with Abbado conducting the Vienna Phil. 

Pollini is asking, "How can you conduct from that dinky little score?"


----------



## eljr

I had listened to the music from this previous and enjoyed it.
Last night, as ir was Halloween, I watched the full ballet. 
Wonderful. Totally wonderful.


----------



## Chilham

When I listened to Bartók's String Quartets a couple of weeks ago, I rated No. 5 lowest of the six. Not poorly, just lower than the others. I can't now remember why. Anyway, the SQotW provides me with an opportunity to review and reflect.









Bartók: String Quartets No. 5
The Heath Quartet


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

Release date in 3 days.... only 3 selections were available to stream today. All were excellent!


----------



## eljr

*Dvořák: Poetic Tone Pictures, Op.85*

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* 19439912092
*Label:* Sony


----------



## Floeddie

*Janacek - Opera Suites: Česká Filharmonie, František Jílek (2008)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Aus Italien, Op. 16
Staatskapelle Dresden
Kempe*










I haven't heard this work in ages. Quite good! Kempe, of course, was a natural Straussian.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Symphonie Nr. 41 C-Dur K551 & Schubert: Symphonie Nr. 8 H-moll, D759

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Eugen Jochum


*Eugen Jochum ( 1 November 1902 – 26 March 1987)*


----------



## haziz

*Lalo: Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21*

_Omer Meir Wellber, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Augustin Hadelich_
Recorded: 17 April 2015
Recording Venue: Royal Festival Hall, Southbank Centre, London, UK


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos
> 
> Johan Dalene (violin)
> 
> Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


Gramophone's young artist of the year...


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Strauss
> Aus Italien, Op. 16
> Staatskapelle Dresden
> Kempe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard this work in ages. Quite good! Kempe, of course, was a natural Straussian.


What a beautiful set. This is worth purchasing just to have on the shelf!


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn, String Quartet no 1, Juilliard Quartet. A CD i bought today in a thrift store. It is a nice, warm recording.


----------



## Enthusiast

Disc 1 from this very lovely two disc set.


----------



## eljr

*Zibuokle Martinaityte: Ex Tenebris Lux*

Pavel Giunter, Rokas Vaitkevicius, Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, Karolis Variakojis


> Performed with great flair by the Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, this excellent disc offers a welcome introduction to Martinaityt ’s compelling and transporting music. — BBC Music Magazine, August 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* ODE1403-2
*Label:* Ondine
*Length:* 75 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> What a beautiful set. This is worth purchasing just to have on the shelf!


Yeah, I bought this Warner Tower Records Japan set several years ago and it has served me well, indeed.  I'm sure you own some iteration of these Strauss Kempe recordings.


----------



## starthrower

No.6

The Bohm was my first set on vinyl purchased 40 years. Now revisiting on CD. The mastering is great on these recordings. Sounds more like the vinyl.


----------



## libopera

Antonio Maria *Bononcini*, *Stabat Mater*, 1723.
The happy end of the baroque, the happy birth of the classicism.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing _Act I_ from Karajan's _Das Rheingold_:










From this larger set -










This Karajan cycle of the _Ring_ is still my favorite and _Das Rheingold_, in particular, is one of my favorite Wagner operas next to _Parsifal_. There are flaws in every _Ring_ cycle --- none of them is 'perfect', but these Karajan performances remain special to me.


----------



## Rogerx

Avi Avital - Bach

Avi Avital (mandolin), Shalev Ad-El (harpsichord)

Kammerakademie Potsdam

Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Bach, J S: Flute Sonata No. 5 in E minor, BWV1034
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004
Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Patrick Cassidy: The Mass*

Laude, David Harris, Christophe Bull (organ)


Link to label authorized complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Philidor

Again Brahms.

*Johannes Brahms

String Quartet C minor op. 51 No. 1
Piano Quintet F minor op. 34*

Belcea Quartet
Till Fellner, piano


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alexander Kastalsky* (1856-1925): *Requiem for fallen brothers *(1917), as recorded in 2000 by the Cathedral Choral Society, The Clarion Choir, The Saint Tikhon Choir, Kansas City Chorale, Orchestra Of St. Luke's, conducted by *Leonard Slatkin*. With Joseph Charles Beutel (bass-baritone), Anna Dennis (soprano).

This remains a remarkable work. Written in the midst of the first world war, Kastalsky intended this to be a requiem for _all _fallen brothers of _all_ nations who are involved in a war. Thus, it includes tracks sung in Russian _and_ in English, as well as in Latin. If you like the result or not is up to you, but it clearly is a sincere effort.
The sound quality is good, although somehow there's more than average white noise from the recording venue.


----------



## Enthusiast

I programmed some pieces from this two disc compilation:

Butterworth - Banks of Green Willow & A Shropshire Lad
Warlock - Capriol Suite
Delius - The Walk to the Paradise Garden & On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Elgar - Serenade for Strings


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*
Johannes Brahms* (1833-1897): *Piano quartet no.3 in C minor, op.60* (1875), as recorded in 1996 in Switzerland by *Derek Han* (piano); *Isabelle Faust* (Stradivari 1704 violin); *Bruno Giuranna* (viola), and *Alain Meunier* (cello).

I really like this disc, if only for the sheer full-blooded playing by this quartet. Inspiring. This is what I call energizing classical music. And I think Brahms' third piano quartet is also his best.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various piano and chamber works part three
for late afternoon and early evening.

_A Paganini_ for solo violin (1982):









Septet for flute, two clarinets, violin, viola, cello and harpsichord/organ (1981-82): a)
_Schall und Hall_ [_Sound and Resound_] for trombone and organ (1983): b)

a) with soloists from the Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra
b) with Anatoly Skobelev (tbn.) and Ludmila Golub (org.)









String Quartet no.3 (1983):









String Trio (1985):









Piano Sonata no.1 (1987):


----------



## Malx

A break from quartet listening.
*Beethoven, Symphonies Nos 7 & 8 - Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.*

A very fine set, live recordings, chamber scale, right up my street.


----------



## Georgieva

Mozart Symphonies No 40 & 41 
Bruno Walter Conducts The Columbia Symphony Orchestra


----------



## eljr

*Steve Reich: Reich/Richter*

Ensemble Intercontemporain & George Jackson


> George Jackson expertly pushes Pierre Boulez’s former ensemble through the pixelating patterns. — BBC Music Magazine, August 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 3 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 10th Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 7559791189
*Label:* Nonesuch
*Length:* 36 minutes


----------



## Georgieva

Bruno Walter 
Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F Major, Op. 68 (Columbia Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## Georgieva

One of my favorites


----------



## sAmUiLc

Copied from LP to CD-R

Boris Shtokolov sings Russian romances including:
I've met you
You've forgotten
Sleigh bells
Coachman, spare the horses
Only a dream
Come back
Autumn wind is moaning

😘😍🥰 Smoldering Russian bass singing with balalaikas accompaniment is killing me.


----------



## sAmUiLc

For contents..
Unvergessener Leo Slezak, Various Composers by Leo Slezak - Qobuz

Slezak was a fabulous heldentenor. Still he sang small art songs better than anyone. Incredible range!


----------



## Enthusiast

A great recital.


----------



## Philidor

Small Bruckner.

*Anton Bruckner: String Quintet F major*

Fine Arts Quartet
Gil Sharon, viola


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Webern
Symphony, Op. 21
Berliner Philharmoniker*










I love this work --- so creepy. Fascinating textures.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

Abbado and the Chicago Symphony


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Piano Quaret in A*

I'm a Beaux Arts Trio fanboy, so I tend to like anything they do just by default. That means I can't be objective about any merits or demerits of this recording; I just like it.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Sigismond Thalberg* (1812-1871): *Fantasia on the Andante final de Lucia di Lammermoor* (1852), as recorded in 1992 by* Franceso Nicolosi.*

Thalberg didn't compose a whole lot himself, but he _was_ good at taking themes from his more famous colleagues and moulding these into pianistic dreams. And he had loads of ladies swooning at his concerts, which was of course the whole point.


----------



## 13hm13

Lou Harrison – Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Gerhard Samuel – Symphony On G


----------



## Kiki

*Olivier Messiaen*
_Turangalîla-Symphonie_
*Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Hannu Lintu*
Rec. 2014
Ondine

Feeling at-home.


----------



## Malx

A veritable warhorse that I hadn't played for a while in a recording I don't usually reach for.
*Holst, The Planets - Boston Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg.*

Wow, Steinberg certainly gets through Mars at a fair clip. I am aware a good number of people think this to be one the best Planets available but I'm not totally convinced - I found it a little brusk for my taste, possibly the brass are too prominent in the mix I'm not really sure but thats just how I hear it.


----------



## Montarsolo

Sacre, Cleveland Orchestra, Boulez.

Recently this recording was mentioned (by member Simon Moon) in a topic about impressive recordings. Today I came across this CD at a thrift store. And indeed, an impressive recording. Next level.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1996


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 2
Helen Watts (contralto), Heather Harper (soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Solti*


----------



## eljr

*Lys*

Jonathan Stockhammer Mari Samuelsen Scoring Berlin


> Inspired by light in all its forms, Samuelsen’s latest album features 14 works by female composers, from Hildegard of Bingen to Beyoncé. All are new commissions or arrangements, ambient and glowing,... — BBC Music Magazine, October 2022, 3 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 20th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4862096
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 51 minutes


----------



## Montarsolo

Montarsolo said:


> Mendelssohn, String Quartet no 1, Juilliard Quartet. A CD i bought today in a thrift store. It is a nice, warm recording.
> 
> View attachment 177503


Again this Sony CD. Very nice. It warms the heart.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Including an extra CD with detailed lecture by Zander on how to conduct the symphony with some stimulating stories mixed in


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It has viola!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphonie nr. 3
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## starthrower

Nos. 3,5-6, recorded mid 1980s


----------



## Knorf

*Antonín Dvořák: *Symphony No. 6 in D major, Op. 60
London Symphony Orchestra, Colin Davis 

An excellent performance!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Oboekonzert, Op. 144
Lothar Koch (oboe)
Berliner Philharmoniker
HvK*

From this glorious set -


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók: *String Quartet No. 5
Emerson String Quartet

I've listened through or sampled many recordings of Bartók's quartets, and the rightly much-lauded Emerson SQ set still indeed stands out to me as proudly among the finest, ever. The Fifth is a highlight from a very consistently top-shelf cycle.


----------



## Montarsolo

Montarsolo said:


> Good morning! Mozart, piano concerto 11, Perahia. Mozart composed it 240 years ago. In the fall of 1782.
> 💿 ☕ 🍪
> 
> View attachment 177482


The same box, but this time piano concerto 12. Without coffee.


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 73 in D major "La Chasse", No. 74 in E-flat major, and No. 75 in D major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer

Every single Haydn symphony continues the trend of being delightful, superbly crafted, and richly imaginative. There have been no duds, and as my listening gets nearer in ascending numbers to more of those symphonies I have known really well for years, I know there will be none. What an astounding musical legacy!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
String Quartet No. 3 in F, Op. 73
Pacifica Quartet*


----------



## littlejohnuk1

I know it's not perfect but I love Jarvi's Dvorak set particularly the 8th, Very enticing artwork.


----------



## Branko

Another Ysaye op 27 Solo Violin Sonata recording. Ilya Kaler with all 6 Sonatas. There are plenty of lovely, atmospheric passages, with some beautiful legato playing and a full, warm sound. I hear it as a slightly more melancholic reading of these beautiful sonatas.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc

I like Nos. 1 & 5 in the series (I don't think it is ever completed, perhaps never intended to be complete) a lot, but this 2nd quite a bit more is desired.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berg
Drei Bruchstücke aus der Oper "Wozzeck" für Sopran, Orchester und Kinderchor, Op. 7
Hanne-Lore Kuhse, soprano
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Leipzig
Kegel*

From this Berlin Classics/Tower Records Japan exclusive hybrid SACD set -


----------



## Bkeske

Received a new RCO Live set today. Got a great deal on this in mint condition. Love this series. Starting with the first…

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Live The Radio Recordings 2000-2010
RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music
Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 7

CD # 1

Janáček - Jealousy ; Mark Elder conducting
Janáček - Taras Bulba, Rhapsody For Orchestra ; Mark Elder conducting
Strauss - Sinfonia Domestica, Op.53 ; Lorin Maazel conducting


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> Received a new RCO Live set today. Got a great deal on this in mint condition. Love this series. Starting with the first…
> 
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Live The Radio Recordings 2000-2010
> RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music
> Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 7
> 
> CD # 1
> 
> Janáček - Jealousy ; Mark Elder conducting
> Janáček - Taras Bulba, Rhapsody For Orchestra ; Mark Elder conducting
> Strauss - Sinfonia Domestica, Op.53 ; Lorin Maazel conducting


A great series, indeed. I own the last three volumes, but have barely made my way through any of them. Great sets documenting an even greater orchestra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Viola concerto by James MacMillan with Lawrence Power/BBC Phil. & Martyn Brabbins


----------



## Bkeske

Neo Romanza said:


> A great series, indeed. I own the last three volumes, but have barely made my way through any of them. Great sets documenting an even greater orchestra.


Agreed, now have 4 of them. This seems an interesting collection, so will probably listen to a lot of it straight through.

I really like the ambiance of the live recordings caught with these sets. And as you say, exquisite orchestra and conductors throughout.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Bkeske said:


> Received a new RCO Live set today. Got a great deal on this in mint condition. Love this series. Starting with the first…
> 
> Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
> Live The Radio Recordings 2000-2010
> RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music
> Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 7
> 
> CD # 1
> 
> Janáček - Jealousy ; Mark Elder conducting
> Janáček - Taras Bulba, Rhapsody For Orchestra ; Mark Elder conducting
> Strauss - Sinfonia Domestica, Op.53 ; Lorin Maazel conducting


I've often wondered if there shouldn't be an orchestra night on here


----------



## prlj

*Schumann Symphony No. 2 Czech/Foster*

I'm really trying to get into some Schumann...but it's been a challenge so far.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Howells - Stabat Mater

I love this composition and this recording/performance is superb, IMHO.........


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Concert Fantasy, Op. 56*
*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23*
*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major, Op. 44*

_Peter Donohoe (piano)
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Rudolf Barshai








_


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Well this is ok but it doesn't move me like Maksymiuk.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I can think of no other movie soundtrack more symphonic than this. It is seamless over an hour symphonic music with female vocalise here and there. To be honest, I enjoy listening to it much more than The Planets by Gustav Holst.


----------



## Bkeske

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Live The Radio Recordings 2000-2010
RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music
Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 7

CD #2

Diepenbrock- Elektra, Symphonic Suite ; Claus Peter Flor conducting
Stravinsky - Oedipus Rex - Opera-Oratorio In Two Acts After Sophocles ; Riccardo Chailly conducting


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 4* in D minor, Op. 120
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1960)









Johann Sebastian Bach: assorted organ works
Simon Preston, organ (1987–2000)

Liked Szell's Schumann, except there was a _bit_ too much high brass at the very end. Quite a ferocious tempo in the coda. Impressive. Shows the level of ensemble that Szell had cultivated at Cleveland.

The problem with listening to Bach's organ works for me is that I often disagree with one aspect of a performance, whether it be registration, articulation, tempo, etc. and this especially occurs in works I've played. Listening now to BWV 682, one of my favorites, and this is not bad at all. I like both of Helmut Walcha's recordings, which are very different from each other. Preston has a lighter touch (well, basically everyone has a lighter touch than Walcha). I prefer a smoother pedal line and a more detached touch in the manuals, though; the smoother pedal line is just personal preference and is rather unfashionable nowadays, but the articulation in the manuals stems from the fact that Bach explicitly wrote staccato markings in the triplet figures in this choral prelude. I don't understand why performers ignore some or all of these markings; Preston is guilty of this in a few places, as is Alain, but I have heard far worse. I agree with Preston's phrasing, which pays attention to Bach's uncharacteristically detailed markings. I think a stronger pedal registration would have improved the balance. Anyway on to the next recordings from this great set! Preston was a superb organist, and I miss him now that he passed away earlier this year. Anyone who can perform the complete works of the best organ composer ever to have lived at a level like this has earned a place in the history books. Preston's strengths as a virtuoso are in the trio sonatas, and the preludes/fantasias/toccatas and fugues (toccatas especially).


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Violin Concerto No. 2, H 293
Bohuslav Matoušek, violin
Czech PO
Hogwood








*


----------



## sAmUiLc

for contents, mine is no SACD..


----------



## Bkeske

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Live The Radio Recordings 2000-2010
RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music
Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 7

CD #3

Stravinsky - Violin Concerto In D ; Riccardo Chailly conducting / Alexander Kerr, violin
Martinů - Les Fresques De Piero Della Francesca ; Leonard Slatkin conducting 
Schat - Symphony No.3, Op.45 'Gamelan' ; Hans Vonk conducting 
Ravel - Daphnis Et Chloé, Suite No.2 ; Mariss Jansons conducting


----------



## Itullian




----------



## sAmUiLc

La Spagna XV-XVI-XVII centuries: The tune in different versions from 15th, 16th & 17th centuries


La Spagna XV-XVI-XVII centuries. BIS: BISCD163. Buy CD or download online. Atrivm Mvsicae de Madrid, Gregorio Paniagua



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Debussy
Préludes, Book I
Kocsis*

From this 2-CD set -


----------



## Rogerx

Wassenaer: Concerti Armonici Nos. 1-6 (formerly attributed to Pergolesi)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## jambo

Listened to these over the course of last night and this morning. My favourite was the Klemperer, closely followed by Bernstein, with Drahos a bit further back.

*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55, "Eroica"

Otto Klemperer
Philharmonia Orchestra
1959









-

Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
1968









-

Béla Drahos
Nicolaus Esterházy Sinfonia
1996


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Dittersdorf - Sinfonias

Lisbon Metropolitan Orchestra, Álvaro Cassuto

Dittersdorf: Sinfonia in A major (Grave A6)
Dittersdorf: Sinfonia in D major (Grave D6)
Dittersdorf: Sinfonia in E flat major (Grave Eb9)


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Zachow - Complete Organ Works
Stella, organ
CD 1










Haydn - String Quartet Op 77 No 1
Nordheim - DUPLEX for violin and viola
Bartok - String Quartet 5
Engegard Quartet









Mozart - Piano Concertos 8, 9 and 10
Perahia/English Chamber Orchestra









Riisager - Danish Pictures, Symphony 1
Holten/Aarhus SO









Tuur - Symphony 9, Incantation of Tempest, Sow the Wind
Jarvi/Estonian Festival Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Eroica Symphony
Rotterdam PO / Han-Na Chang 





__





Loading…






www.nporadio4.nl


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last works of the night --- this entire recording:










There's nothing I can add here other than to say these two French song cycles are performed masterfully. Baker and Barbirolli are a thrilling team.


----------



## Rogerx

Lilburn: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 & 3

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, James Judd


----------



## haydnguy

Thomas Tallis (1505-1581)
The Complete Works - Boxed Set

CD6 - Music for a Reformed Church
Recorded: July 24th - 26th, 2000 @ St Jude's Hampstead

Chapelle du Roi
Andrew Benson - Organist

Alistair Dixon - conductor


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet E-flat major op. 12*

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## Malx

*Meyer, Violin Concerto - Hilary Hahn, Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra, Hugo Wolff.*

A 'modern' work only in respect that it was composed in the last decade of the 20th century - in terms of idiom it is clearly tonal and easily accessible.


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Playing all of Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 11-13 (op.9-4.1.3).


----------



## tortkis

Gabriel Pierné: Divertissements sur un Theme Pastoral, Op. 49 - BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Juanjo Mena (Chandos)


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets, Vol. 2

Doric String Quartet

Haydn: String Quartets, Op. 76 Nos. 1-6
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 1 in G major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 2 in D minor 'Fifths'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 3 in C major 'Emperor'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 5 in D major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 6 in E flat major


----------



## Branko

Monsalvat said:


> Anyone who can perform the complete works of the best organ composer ever to have lived at a level like this has earned a place in the history books. Preston's strengths as a virtuoso are in the trio sonatas, and the preludes/fantasias/toccatas and fugues (toccatas especially).


Thanks for this ! I like Preston's playing quite a lot. Just listening to his Prelude & Fuge BWV 552 to start the day. I prefer his take on it (mainly the Prelude) to that of several other organists'.


----------



## Branko

Continuing with JS Bach Organ Concerto BWV 596. Also beautifully played by Simon Preston. Recorded in the Dom in Lübeck.


----------



## Georgieva

*Marschner: Overtures and Stage Music, Vol. 1*


----------



## Georgieva

*Rubinstein: Piano Music – 3 Caprices, Op. 21 & 6 Pieces, Op. 51*


----------



## Georgieva

*Mendelssohn - Symphonies, String Symphonies & Concertos *

Bergen Philharmonic Choir
Bergen Vocal Ensemble
Ronald Brautigam
Danish National Vocal Ensemble
Love Derwinger
Judith Howarth
Isabelle van Keulen
Jennifer Larmore
Christoph Prégardien
Amsterdam Sinfonietta
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra

Conductors: Andrew Litton, Lev Markiz


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concertos 11 & 14, Ashkenazy. Spotify.


----------



## Malx

Looks like an unplanned American composer day is under way.
*Copland, Symphony No 3 - New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.








*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Camille Saint-Saëns: Dances and Ballet Music

Residentie Orkest The Hague, Jun Märkl

Saint-Saëns: Etienne Marcel: Ballet Music
Saint-Saëns: Henry VIII: Ballet-Divertissement
Saint-Saëns: Parysatis: Airs du ballet
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila, Op. 47: Bacchanale


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique - Intégrale (Georges Delvallée, Accord, 12 CD's)*

A download from many years ago. Playing the fifth CD (Le Cycle De Paques, Op. 56, covering the CD's 4-6).


----------



## Malx

*Schuman, Symphony No 3 - New York Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.








*


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concertos 21 & 17, Ashkenazy. Spotify.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 3 in D minor ‘Wagner Symphony'

Staatskapelle Dresden, Giuseppe Sinopoli


*Giuseppe Sinopoli (Venetië, 2 november 1946 – Berlijn, 20 april 2001)*


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Weihnachtsoratorium


----------



## Montarsolo

Monsalvat said:


> The problem with listening to Bach's organ works for me is that I often disagree with one aspect of a performance, whether it be registration, articulation, tempo, etc. and this especially occurs in works I've played.


I regularly meet organ/Bach enthusiasts. When I ask what they think is the best complete recording of Bach's organ works, I always get the same answer: Bram Beekman.

Funny detail. Beek is the Dutch word for Bach (stream/brook).


----------



## Malx

Sticking with American composers but moving on with a few Violin Concertos.

*Harris & Adams, Violin Concertos - Tamsin Waley-Cohen, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Litton.

Higdon, Violin Concerto - Hilary Hahn, Royal Liverpool Philarmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko.*

Good as the other two concertos are its the Higdon that hits the spot for me. I've never really got to grips with John Adams' music but this work is one I do enjoy more than most of what I've heard from him.


----------



## haziz

My anticipated listening for today. Will likely alternate Dvorak, Beethoven and Tchaikovsky Symphonies. Not sure how far the day will take me.

*Dvořák: Symphonies Nos. 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9*
_
London Symphony Orchestra
Witold Rowicki








_

*
Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 1 - 8*

_Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras








_
*
Tchaikovsky: Complete Symphonies including Manfred*
_
Philharmonia Orchestra
Riccardo Muti








_


----------



## Branko

Augustin Hadelich 2015 live takes up the challenge of the Ysaye 3rd Solo Sonata "Ballade". 
A thoroughly convincing performance !!


----------



## Bourdon

Montarsolo said:


> I regularly meet organ/Bach enthusiasts. When I ask what they think is the best complete recording of Bach's organ works, I always get the same answer: Bram Beekman.
> 
> Funny detail. Beek is the Dutch word for Bach (stream/brook).



And right they are (imo),Beekman is my favorite as well,it's a pity that they are oop 









Glad to have them,the beautiful Kooiman on Coronata and the many other sets I have.Beekman is (for many) an undiscovered pearl.


----------



## Kiki

*Henri Dutilleux*
_Symphony No. 2 'Le Double'_
*Orchestre de Paris / Semyon Bychkov *
Rec. 1992
Philips

A splendid symphony. Should I also say conservative? Certainly listener-friendly.


----------



## Rogerx

Felix Woyrsch: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

NDR Radiophilharmonie


Recorded: 9-13 February 2015
Recording Venue: Großer Sendesaal des Landesfunkhaus Hannover, Germany


From wiki

Felix Woyrsch (8 October 1860, Opava – 20 March 1944, Altona) was a German composer and choir director.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Chilham

Walton: Belshazzar's Feast & Symphony No. 1
Sir Colin Davis, London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Peter Coleman-Wright









Walton: Symphony No. 2
Edward Gardner, BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Montarsolo

Bartok, string quartet 5, Belcea quartet. I've survived it. It's not music I'm going to listen to again with another recording.


----------



## NLaslow

*Elgar: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2 - In the South - Serenade for Strings - Introduction & Allegro*
London Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Anooj




----------



## Vasks

_From Down Under_

*Lilburn - A Birthday Offering (Southgate/Continuum)
Sculthorpe - Memento Mori (Judd/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Concerto in D minor for Violin, Piano and String Orchestra

Ronald Brautigam (piano), with Isabelle van Keulen (violin)

Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz


----------



## Bourdon

From Bach's Christmas Oratorio to Loudun's Devils is a great change of heart.

It's been decades since I read Aldous Huxley's book, a book that was very enlightening about the infatuation that took place in France (1634). Penderecki's music, of course, is limited to the storyline of the book, while Huxley touches on numerous other things in his book. A striking finding at the time for me was that not the method but the therapist is decisive in psychotherapy, a sobering fact.
The film that Ken Russel made of it is a bit over the top. The book is gripping to read at times and contains a wealth of all kinds of related matters.


----------



## Rogerx

George Antheil: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 6

Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, Hugh Wolff


----------



## eljr

*
A Gathering of Friends*

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), New York Philharmonic Orchestra, John Williams


> It’s a treat to hear Ma lend his still-flawless technique to this selection. His light and transparent tone floats serenely above the Concerto’s dense harmonic landscape, and the arrangements... — BBC Music Magazine, August 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 20th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* 19439983662
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 68 minutes










Gramophone Awards
2022
Shortlisted - Spatial Audio


----------



## eljr

Malx said:


> A veritable warhorse that I hadn't played for a while in a recording I don't usually reach for.
> *Holst, The Planets - Boston Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg.*
> 
> Wow, Steinberg certainly gets through Mars at a fair clip. I am aware a good number of people think this to be one the best Planets available but I'm not totally convinced - I found it a little brusk for my taste, possibly the brass are too prominent in the mix I'm not really sure but thats just how I hear it.


First classical album I ever purchased.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Adagio from Symphony No. 10
Kindertotenlieder
Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
New York PO
Israel PO
Bernstein*

From this incredible set -


----------



## sAmUiLc

4 10 20 👊


----------



## eljr

*My Lai*

Kronos Quartet, Rinde Eckert, Vân-Ánh Vanessa Võ

*Release Date:* 20th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* SFW40251CD
*Label:* Smithsonian Folkways


----------



## Rogerx

Dora Pejačević: Symphony & Phantasie Concertante

Volker Banfield (piano)

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Ari Rasilainen

From Wiki

Countess Maria Theodora Paulina (Dora) Pejačević (Hungarian: Gróf verőczei Pejácsevich Mária Theodóra Paulina "Dóra", 10 September 1885 – 5 March 1923) was a Croatian composer and a member of the Pejačević noble family. She was one of the composers to introduce the orchestral song to Croatian music] and her Symphony in F-sharp minor is considered by scholars to be the first modern symphony in Croatian music


----------



## Enthusiast

I've listened to quite a few Bartok quartet recordings over the last ten days, usually focused on quartet 5 and with everything else on the disc. This - the Takacs classic recording - was with 1 and 3. I don't necessarily go along with the idea that Bartok must be percussive. His music is filled with beautiful, mysterious sound worlds and lyricism alongside the more spirited rhythmic passages and movements and the one without the other fails the music. These recordings are perfect and will forever be classics.


----------



## Floeddie

Bohuslav Jan Martinů - String Quartet No. 7 (Concerto da camera) , H. 314

First listening impression: I'm not at all familiar with this composer, so a few more listening shots will help me arrive at some reasonable opinion. I had minor difficulty identifying the themes and motives of the 1st movement, so I guess that experience counts. This is all very new to me.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Celebrating Mexico's Day of the Dead (Día de los Muertos) with a fun little program of works by two of the country's most important composers: Chávez and Revueltas -

*Chávez
String Quartet No. 3
Southwest Chamber Music

Revueltas
String Quartet No. 3
Cuarteto Latinoamericano*


















*Chávez
Sinfonía india
Simón Bolívar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela
Eduardo Mata

Revueltas
La noche de los mayas
Orquesta Sinfónica de Xalapa
Luis Herrera de la Fuente*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Floeddie said:


> Bohuslav Jan Martinů - String Quartet No. 7 (Concerto da camera) , H. 314
> 
> First listening impression: I'm not at all familiar with this composer, so a few more listening shots will help me arrive at some reasonable opinion. I had minor difficulty identifying the themes and motives of the 1st movement, so I guess that experience counts. This is all very new to me.


Martinů is a difficult composer to get into for many listeners and even though he's one of my favorites, there's a sameness to a lot of his music, because like his composers Milhaud and Villa-Lobos, he is one of the most prolific composers of the 20th Century. If you go on Wikipedia (or wherever you can check out his oeuvre --- I think he has his own Czech-based website now), you'll see how vast his oeuvre is and the same with the afore mentioned composers. One of the problems with Martinů is he never went back and edited any of his music. What you're hearing is essentially what he wrote down on paper. He blew through work by work without any kind of second guessing or, dare I say, critical thinking. These criticisms aside, he has written some masterpieces and there's nobody that sounds anything like him --- a totally singular compositional voice. Love his music dearly.


----------



## Kiki

*Aulis Sallinen*
_Symphony No. 1 _
*Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz / Ari Rasilainen *
Rec. 2002
CPO

I like the subtle development in Sallinen's absorbing sound world in this symphony despite a relative lack of contrast.


----------



## Philidor

Now again the Quartet of the Week.

*Béla Bartók: String Quartet No. 5*

Emerson String Quartet










Great recording, although I didn't like the Emersons with all quartets from Bartók.


----------



## Rogerx

Antwerp Requiem ca. 1650

cantoLX, B'Rock Orchestra, Frank Agsteribbe

Steelant: Miserere mei Deus
Steelant: Missa pro defunctis (1650) Missa pro defunctis (1650)
Steelant: Missa pro defunctis (1656)


----------



## Floeddie

Neo Romanza said:


> Martinů is a difficult composer One of the problems with Martinů is he never went back and edited any of his music. What you're hearing is essentially what he wrote down on paper. He blew through work by work without any kind of second guessing or, dare I say, critical thinking.


Thanks for your thoughts. If I approach Martinů from a stream of consciousness point of view, then it all makes better sense. It is much like the way one approaches an improvisational jazz work when engaging that style of music. I will adjust my listening temperament when listening to Martinu.

It ain't your uncle's Haydn collection, for sure! It's outside the box, no?


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 76 in E-flat major, No. 77 in B-flat major, and No. 78 in C minor
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer

More Haydn for me this morning.


----------



## Bourdon

Villa-Lobos

Guitar Works


----------



## Enthusiast

This didn't look much in the charity shop but it turned out to be a bargain. A Boccherini quintet adapted for oboe and quartet; Reicha's Oboe Quintet (Op. 107); Crusell's Divertimento (Op. 9) and Mozart's Oboe Quartet. Each piece a gem. The oboist has a lovely warm tone.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Floeddie said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. If I approach Martinů from a stream of consciousness point of view, then it all makes better sense. It is much like the way one approaches an improvisational jazz work when engaging that style of music. I won't be looking for any standard classical style rules/influences on his works. I will adjust my listening temperament when listening to Martinu. I'll bet that strategy works better for most post WWII classical music on the bye & large.
> 
> It ain't your uncle's Haydn collection, for sure! It's outside the box, no?


From what I've read, Martinů composed everything in his head before he sat it down on paper so I'm not sure if stream-of-consciousness is the right phrase to use. And, yes, Martinů is certainly outside-of-the-box, but it seems he has gained in popularity over the past 20 years or so and the same with Weinberg (another composer who wrote some exquisite music).

Now that I'm thinking about it, Langgaard was another composer who was prolific in the 20th Century despite never catching on in his homeland. His "rivalry" with Nielsen is one of legend. I have found that with post-WWII avant-garde composers like Xenakis, Boulez et. al., I just try to absorb the textures of their music and not think too much about the structure. When I do this, I come away with a better appreciation of the music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
String Sextet, H. 224
Kocian Quartet (+ others)*










An absolute masterful work by Martinů and the performance hasn't been bettered. There's several other performances of this work on the Hyperion and Supraphon labels, but this one with the Kocian Quartet is the one to own.


----------



## Chat Noir

Jean Françaix's string trio from this album. Practically perfect neo-classical music, full of joy and melody and a gem of a slow movement. Jascha Heifetz and Gregor Piatigorsky are joined by Joseph de Pasquale on viola.


----------



## Enthusiast

I played the first disc yesterday. Today it was the second (and shorter disc). A great disc.


----------



## Floeddie

Neo Romanza said:


> From what I've read, Martinů composed everything in his head before he sat it down on paper so I'm not sure if stream-of-consciousness is the right phrase to use. And, yes, Martin is certainly outside-of-the-box, but it seems he has gained in popularity over the past 20 years or so and the same with Weinberg (another composer who wrote some exquisite music).
> 
> Now that I'm thinking about it, Langgaard was another composer who was prolific in the 20th Century despite never catching on in his homeland. His "rivalry" with Nielsen is one of legend. I have found that with post-WWII avant-garde composers like Xenakis, Boulez et. al., I just try to absorb the textures of their music and not think too much about the structure. When I do this, I come away with a better appreciation of the music.


When I say "string of consciousness", I was referring to my listening state of mind, not the composer. I'm analytical by nature, but I over-analyze too much in general. Old habits in a septuagenarian frame am I...

I do find it easier to consume a Haydn, Mozart, or Beethoven because of my learned expectations, than say a Martinů or such. Both are good, but the approach is different. Kind of like Whisky or Gin. Textures and flavors have endless possibilities.

I guess I'll just go with the flow.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various piano and chamber works part four
for late afternoon and early evening.

String Quartet no.4 (1989):









_Five Aphorisms_ for piano (1990):
Six _cadenzas_ for various Mozart piano concertos (1975/1980/1983/1990):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1990):









_Madrigal in Memoriam Oleg Kagan_ - version for solo violin (1990):
_Madrigal in Memoriam Oleg Kagan_ - version for solo cello (1990):









_Musica Nostalgica_ for cello and piano (1992):


----------



## ribonucleic

Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 19 (Beatrice Rana)










A lovely performance.


----------



## Knorf

*John Adams: *Violin Concerto 
Leila Josefowicz
BBC Symphony Orchestra, John Adams


----------



## Enthusiast

Just the concertos. A long time since I listened to this one. There have been so many good recordings of these works over the years. But this one still works well, despite less than modern sound.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Alwynne Pritchard* - Invisible Cities


Spring (1996)
Piano Quintet: Barbara Allen (2000)
Nostos Ou Topos (2000)
Der Zwerg (1998)
Kit (1999)
Der Glücklose Engel (1999)
Invisible Cities (1999)


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

CD 1


----------



## HenryPenfold

*RVW* - 3 Orchestral Impressions

Impression #2 'The Solent' is magnificent.

Because I had bought this disc for the Orchestral Impressions, I hadn't taken much notice of the 'fillers'. But they are outstandingly well played and performed, a really nice bonus.


----------



## Montarsolo

Paganini, violin concerto no 1, Vengerov / Metha. A CD I bought this afternoon at a thrift store. Perlman is the gold standard for me when it comes to Paganini 1. But... this energetic recording with the 17 year old Vengerov really charms me too. Bravo! 🙌


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Just the concertos. A long time since I listened to this one. There have been so many good recordings of these works over the years. But this one still works well, despite less than modern sound.


Fantastic performances!


----------



## Kiki

*Andrzej Panufnik*
_Sinfonia Rustica (Symphony No. 1)_
*Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Łukasz Borowicz*
Rec. 2009
CPO

The first survived symphony of Panufnik. Although it is an early work, the motifs are unmistakably Panufnik. 

How come this genial neoclassical (but not headache-inducing) style stepped on the tail of Socialist Realism is beyond me.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Webern: *_Das Augenlicht,_ Op. 26; Cantata No. 1, Op. 29; Variations for Orchestra, Op. 30; Cantata No. 2, Op. 31
Christiane Oelze, Gerald Finley 
BBC Singers, Berliner Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez

How I adore this deeply expressive music!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two British VCs of great contrast:

*Elgar
Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61
Kyung Wha Chung, violin
LPO
Solti*

From this OOP set -










*Britten
Violin Concerto, Op. 15
Tasmin Little, violin
BBC PO
Edward Gardner*


----------



## Bourdon

*Anton Webern* 

I join in....

CD 2

5 Pieces For Orchestra
3 Orchestral Songs
Symphony Op. 21
Das Augenlicht Op. 26 - For Mixed Chorus And Orchestra
Cantata No. 1 Op. 29 - For Soprano Solo, Mixed Chorus And Orchestra
Variations For Orchestra Op. 30
Cantata No. 2 Op. 31 - For Soprano Solo, Bass Solo, Mixed Chorus And Orchestra


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Songs*

Martin Achrainer (baritone), Maki Namekawa (piano)


> Namekawa has long been a preeminent interpreter of Glass’s music – indeed, the composer wrote his First Piano Sonata for her. It is no surprise to find her playing is a beautiful match for these... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 14th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* OMM0160


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Symphony No. 14 'liechtenstein Suite'; Piano Concerto No. 1 'tirol'; Echorus*

Martin James Bartlett (piano), LGT Young Soloists, Alexander Gilman


> Bartlett, who won BBC Young Musician in 2014, is exceptional. There is thoughtful interplay between pianist and ensemble, the LGT Young Soloists...There’s welcome contrast to be found in Glass’s... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 14th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* OMM0161


----------



## alinkner1

*Dmitry Shostakovich*: _String Quartets 5 and 9_
Pacifica Quartet


----------



## Chat Noir

John Kinsella, symphony No.1 (1984). Ireland's foremost 20th century symphonist. Written after he'd abandoned avant-garde approaches and his earlier serial composition style. It is a large symphony with a triumphalist feel, quite Holst-like in the finale. Albert Rosen conducts the RTE SO.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mine is regular CD, not SACD. I haven't bought Mutter recording O so many years by choice.


----------



## Shoskofiev

Chat Noir said:


> John Kinsella, symphony No.1 (1984). Ireland's foremost 20th century symphonist. Written after he'd abandoned avant-garde approaches and his earlier serial composition style. It is a large symphony with a triumphalist feel, quite Holst-like in the finale. Albert Rosen conducts the RTE SO.


I wish there were better recordings of his two first symphonies. Those ones on YouTube are frankly terrible, but it's what we have.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonín Dvořák* (1841-1904): *Cello concerto in B minor, op.104* (1895), as recorded in 1968 by *Mstislav Rostropovich* (cello) with the* Berliner Philharmoniker*, conducted by *Herbert von Karajan*.

I used to listen to Fournier's recording of this cello concerto a lot, but frankly I think this recording is better, both in emotional depth and in recording sound quality, even though it's from 1968.
Interesting to read that Dvorak initially disliked the sound of the cello, while now his cello concerto ranks among the top concertos for this instrument...


----------



## Neo Romanza

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 177584
> 
> 
> *Antonín Dvořák* (1841-1904): *Cello concerto in B minor, op.104* (1895), as recorded in 1968 by *Mstislav Rostropovich* (cello) with the* Berliner Philharmoniker*, conducted by *Herbert von Karajan*.
> 
> I used to listen to Fournier's recording of this cello concerto a lot, but frankly I think this recording is better, both in emotional depth and in recording sound quality, even though it's from 1968.
> Interesting to read that Dvorak initially disliked the sound of a cello, while now his cello concerto ranks among the top concertos for this instrument...


This recording from Rostropovich/HvK of the Dvořák is my reference recording of the concerto. Absolutely thrilling from start to finish. There have been many great performances of this work on record, but this is the one I return to the most.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Liza Lim* - How Forests Think (2016)
*Aaron Cassidy* - The wreck of former boundaries (2016)

Elision Ensemble - Carl Rosman, conductor


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chat Noir

Marc Vaubourgoin, Basson Concerto (1968). The highlight of this for me is the slightly exotic middle movement, with claves in the percussion; though the closing moments of the finale are also a real tour de force. Short at just over 17 minutes.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 5 in B-flat, WAB 104
Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
Wand*

From this OOP set -


----------



## Philidor

Brahms again.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet A minor op. 51 No. 2*

Belcea Quartet


----------



## pmsummer

CANCIONES Y DANZAS DE ESPAÑA
_Songs and Dances from the Time of Cervamtes (1547-1616)_
*Various 16th-17th Century Spanish Composers*
Hespèrion XX
Montserrat Figueras
Jordi Savall - director

_EMI - Refelxe_


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 1* in D minor, Op. 15
Rudolf Serkin, piano; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1968)

This is one of my favorite recordings of this work. Serkin is never flashy here, but he shows that he is in full command. He and Szell had been collaborators for a long time when this was recorded. I've been putting off listening to the Second Piano Concerto for a while now, which I love at least as much as I love this concerto; maybe I'll put it on again soon.









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Concerto No. 3* in C minor, Op. 37
Alfred Brendel, piano; Simon Rattle: Wiener Philharmoniker (1998)

I think that of Brendel's three recorded traversals of the Beethoven piano concertos, this one is my favorite. The other two were with Levine and the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, and Haitink with the London Philharmonic.


----------



## starthrower

LA Philharmonic


----------



## eljr

*
Philip Glass: Symphony No. 12 'Lodger'*

Angélique Kidjo, Filharmonie Brno, Dennis Russell Davies


> BBC Music Magazine, October 2022



*Release Date:* 15th Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* OMM0159
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## eljr

*Glass: Three Songs for Mixed Choir A Cappella*

SWR Vokalensemble, Marcus Creed

*Release Date:* 8th Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* SWR10670
*Label:* SWR Music
*Length:* 9 minutes 51 seconds


----------



## eljr

*
Tan Dun: Piano Music*

Ralph van Raat (piano)


> a release to remind one that, despite his far-reaching ambition, Tan remains a composer of keen resourcefulness and sensitivity. — Gramophone Magazine, September 2022



*Release Date:* 10th Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 8570621
*Label:* Naxos


Tan Dun: C-A-G-E- (In Memory of John Cage)
Work length12:54

Tan Dun: Traces
Work length8:20

Tan Dun: The Fire
Work length13:32


----------



## sAmUiLc

Anne Sofie Von Otter Sings Berlioz, Berliner Philharmoniker, James Levine, Cord Garben - Les Nuits D'Été · Mélodies


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the CD release of "Les Nuits D'Été · Mélodies" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Karel Goeyvaerts* - aquarius
(opera for 16 soloists and orchestra)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Tried to find "Silent Earth" by Karin Rehnqvist, that won the Nordic Council Music Prize this year, but didn't find it on Swedish Radio or YouTube...Found some other pieces and she seems like a cool composer in my ears 
...In her vocal works she likes the traditional "cow calling"


----------



## Chat Noir

Filippo Gragnani, trio for flute, violin and guitar. I really like this with the guitar as chord instrument rather than harpsichord or piano. It gives a much welcome lightness to the ensemble so no instrument is overshadowed. Marvellous chamber music.


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major (Schalk edition)*

_London Philharmonic Orchestra
Leon Botstein_
Recorded: 1998
Work length 56:47

I am generally not a fan of most of Bruckner's music, and am particularly not a fan of slow, ponderous, "spiritual" Bruckner, favoring music and performances that move. Botstein with the LPO play the infamous Schalk edition, cuts and all, and do play the symphony overall at a somewhat fast tempo traversing the entire symphony in under 57 minutes when most performances do so in 75-80 minutes. We'll see if this makes this composition more palatable.


----------



## Bkeske

Back to my new RCO set. Really liking this one thus far. Need more…


Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Live The Radio Recordings 2000-2010
RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music
Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 7

CD #4

Sibelius - Pohjola's Daughter, Op.49 ; Sir Colin Davis conducting
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto No.1 ; Mark Elder conducting, Vesko Eschkenazy violin
Sibelius - Symphony No.5 In E-flat Major ; Paavo Berglund conducting


----------



## jambo

I was inspired to revisit the Delius in the Barbirolli mega box.

*Delius: *In a Summer Garden, RT VI/17
*Delius: *Hassan, RT I/9 - I. Interlude between Scenes 1 and 2
*Delius: *Hassan, RT I/9 - II. Serenade
*Delius: *A Song before Sunrise, RT VI/24
*Delius: *Koanga, RT I/4 - Act II: La Calinda
*Delius: *On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring, RT VI/19
*Delius: *Summer Night on the River, RT VI/19
*Delius: *String Quartet No. 2, RT VIII/4 - III. Late Swallows
*Delius: *Brigg Fair, RT VI/16, "An English Rhapsody"

Robert Tear (tenor)
John Babirolli
Hallé Orchestra
1968


----------



## sAmUiLc

Symphony #2









James Levine conducts Philadelphia Orchestra.

THE BEST!!


----------



## haziz

*
Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 in B flat major (1878 Version)*
_
Staatskapelle Dresden
Eugen Jochum_
Work Length: 1:17:25


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 13 in B flat minor, Op. 113 'Babi Yar'
Alexey Tikhomirov (bass)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Riccardo Muti*










For me, this is one of the best recordings Muti has ever made. Everything is stunningly rendered here. A terrifying work from Shostakovich.


----------



## Bkeske

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Live The Radio Recordings 2000-2010
RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music
Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 7

CD #5

Haydn - Symphony No.97 In C Major, Hob. I:97 ; Nikolaus Harnoncourt conducting 
Schubert/Berio - Rendering ; Heinz Holliger conducting 
Hindemith - Konzertmusik Für Streichorchester Und Blechbläser, Op.50 ; Kurt Masur conducting


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc

Wagner: Overtures and Preludes


Wagner: Overtures and Preludes. DG: 4358742. Buy Presto CD or download online. The Met Orchestra, James Levine



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## starthrower

2003 Accord / Universal re-issue
Music recorded in the late 1980s


----------



## Hogwash

Enjoyed hearing Bernstein’s comments and listening to alternative takes on the famous 5th.


----------



## OCEANE

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 177569
> 
> View attachment 177570
> 
> 
> Mine is regular CD, not SACD. I haven't bought Mutter recording O so many years by choice.


Mine is a regular CD, too. From the sound quality perspective, IMHO the recording is outstanding but I rarely revisit it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

This entire recording -










From this set -


----------



## Weston

Great album. I love CPO. But that cover I was never sure about.




Kiki said:


> *Andrzej Panufnik*
> _Sinfonia Rustica (Symphony No. 1)_
> *Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Łukasz Borowicz*
> Rec. 2009
> CPO
> 
> The first survived symphony of Panufnik. Although it is an early work, the motifs are unmistakably Panufnik.
> 
> How come this genial neoclassical (but not headache-inducing) style stepped on the tail of Socialist Realism is beyond me.


----------



## OCEANE

Georgieva said:


> Bruno Walter
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 in F Major, Op. 68 (Columbia Symphony Orchestra)
> 
> View attachment 177509


Thanks for sharing.
IMHO, it is one of the legendary recordings of Beethoven No. 6 Pastorale


----------



## sAmUiLc

This #4 is my top favorite 🤩


----------



## sAmUiLc

A free site for the fans of Bach organ music..


James Kibbie - Bach Organ Works



His playing style is not spectacular but I like it in his own way.


----------



## Weston

*My First Deep Listen Since Retiring

Ole Buck: A Tree*
Jesper Nordin / Athelas Sinfonietta Copenhagen 








The work grows a bit faster than would a tree but only just -- which is quite pleasant. The opening is like time suspended. But the tree weathers a few storms along the way. This is my first listen to this composer. So far I enjoy it very much. 


*Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto, W501*
Giancarlo Guerrero / São Paulo Symphony Orchestra / Manuel Barrueco, guitar (very handy for guitar concertos)








I've never been a huge Villa-Lobos fan but I keep sampling his work. This is okay, a bit more experimental than say Rodrigo guitar oriented orchestral works. I think the (acoustic) guitar is a difficult instrument for me enjoy in a concerto context. Aside from that I truly enjoy the orchestral parts of the composition. 


*Reinecke: Symphony No. 3*
Henry Raudales / Münchner Rundfunkorchester








There are times when I love stormy breathless romantic music and other times I find it harder to swallow than when I was younger. Tonight the Andante second movement seems the most tasteful for me. And the finale pulls out all the stops.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two back-to-back *Tansman* works:

*String Quartet No. 8
Silesian String Quartet*










*Symphony No. 5
Melbourne Symphony Orchestra
Oleg Caetani*


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Playing all of Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 14-16 (op.9-2.5.6).


----------



## Rogerx

Scheidt: Ludi Musici (excerpts)

L'Achéron, François Joubert-Caillet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Last works of the night:

*Lutosławski
Chain 2
Krzysztof Bakowski (violin)
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Antoni Wit*










*Strauss
Horn Concerto No. 2
Barry Tuckwell, horn
RPO
Ashkenazy*










*Hindemith
Die junge Magd, Op. 23b
Gabriele Schnaut, soprano
Mitglieder des Radio-Symphonie-Orchesters Berlin
Gerd Albrecht*


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Symphony No. 5 & The Year 1941

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop

Nice documentary on Television last night about Alsop, she adored Bernstein


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Zachow- Complete Organ Works
Stella, organ
CD 2









Bellini - La sonnambula
Bernstein/La Scala; Callas, Valletta, ModestI, Carturan
This sounds like it was recorded using three tin cans and a baked potato but the performance well and truly makes up for it. 









Bartok - String Quartets 4 and 5
Tatrai Quartet









Berlioz - Te Deum
Nelson/Orchestre de Paris









Mahler - Symphony 5
Barbirolli/New Philharmonia


----------



## eljr

*Hodie Christus Natus Est*

The Boston Camerata, Anne Azéma


> The earthy instrumental twang of ‘Edi be thu hevene quene’ exudes strong folk influences, and overall this recording taps joyfully into what Azéma calls the ‘less stressful tonality’ of a pre-commercial... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 29th Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* HMM905339
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi
*Length:* 58 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc

PC4


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernest Tomlinson: Little Serenade etc (Czecho-Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ernest Tomlinson, Marco Polo)*

This is the second Marco Polo that I have that is dedicated to the music of Ernest Tomlinson MBE (1924 - 2015). I played the first a few days ago, and I actually prefer that one over the current CD. Not bad, but less interesting.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Sonatas 2 & 3

Ts'ong Fou (piano)


----------



## jambo

More Eroica, this time from Cluytens' BPO cycle just before Karajan took over.

*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55, "Eroica"

André Cluytens
Berliner Philharmoniker
1958


----------



## OCEANE

So far Koroliov only recorded Vol. 1 - Partitas No. 1, 2, & 6 and I'm looking forward to the Vol. 2.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#1


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet A minor op. 13*

Alban Berg Quartett


----------



## OCEANE

Takashi Asahina - Mahler No. 2


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, pianoconcerto no 13, Murray Perahia. 💿 










Wikipedia: 
This concerto has long had an ambiguous reputation. The first movement starts with a quiet theme, similar to that of the later C major Concerto No. 21, but introduced _fugato_. The orchestral introduction builds to an impressive _tutti_, but many writers, including Hutchings and Girdlestone, have considered that after the entry of the keyboard this early promise is somewhat dissipated. The keyboard part itself consists of passages that do not integrate well with the fugato treatment of the ritornellic material, and, as Hutchings comments, the result is that the "whole is less than the sum of the parts".


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Mozart Piano Concerto no 21


----------



## Rogerx

Bellini: Norma

Dame Joan Sutherland (Norma), Luciano Pavarotti (Pollione), Montserrat Caballé (Adalgisa), Samuel Ramey (Oroveso)

Welsh National Opera Chorus & Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


*Vincenzo Bellini (Catania, 3 november 1801 - Puteaux, 23 september 1835)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: Symphony No. 7 'Les Danses de la Vie' (Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida, Marco Polo, 2 CD's)*

A five movement 90 minutes symphony, in which each movement is based on dances. A bit too long for the material. I don't like bleeding chunks in general, but imo this composition would work better as five separate Dances for Orchestra, without the requirement to play them all one after another as a symphony.


----------



## Kiki

*Aulis Sallinen*
_Symphony No. 2 "Symphonic Dialogue" for percussionist and orchestra_
*Martin Orraryd / Norrköping Symphony Orhestra / Ari Rasilainen*
Rec. 2004
CPO

From the assuring opening to ambiguity to oblivion, this is fantastic music; even though it may well be classified as a percussion concerto, or even a concerto for orchestra.


----------



## Art Rock

*Veljo Tormis: Choral Music (Holst Singers, Stephen Layton, Hyperion)*


Veljo Tormis (1930-2017) was an Estonian composer, regarded as one of the great contemporary choral composers and one of the most important composers of the 20th century in Estonia. This CD present a generous helping of his choral works, performed excellently by the Holst Singers, regarded as one of England’s greatest amateur choirs.


----------



## Chilham

Harris: Symphony No. 3
Neeme Järvi, Detroit Symphony Orchestra









Hanson: Symphony No. 2 "Romantic"
Gerard Schwartz, Seattle Symphony Orchestra









Hanson: Symphony No. 4 "Requiem"
Gerard Schwartz, Seattle Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Wasn't feeling the greatest at work. Now at home trying to relax. This is first time listening and really wonderful.










*Johann Sebastian Bach
Concerts Avec Plusieurs Instruments (Vol. I À VI) Intégrale
Café Zimmermann *
Alpha Productions – Alpha 811
2011


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn, Lieder ohne Worte, Andras Schiff.


----------



## haziz

*Julius Conus: Violin Concerto in E Minor*
_
Itzhak Perlman (violin)
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
André Previn








_


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Symphony Nos. 1 & 2 (Re-orchestrated by Mahler)

Orf Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop

Schumann: Symphony No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 38 'Spring'
Schumann: Symphony No. 2 in C major, Op. 61


----------



## haziz

*Julius Conus: Violin Concerto In E Minor*

_David Garrett (violin), Ivan Galamian (cadenzor)
Russian National Orchestra
Mikhail Pletnev_
Recorded: 1997-10
Recording Venue: Great Hall, State Conservatory, Moscow
Work length 23:07


----------



## Rogerx

Wilms: Two Piano Quartets

Valentin Klavierquartett

From Wiki

Johann Wilhelm Wilms (March 30, 1772 (baptized) – July 19, 1847) was a Dutch-German composer, best known for setting the poem Wien Neêrlands Bloed to music


----------



## Montarsolo

Dvorak, violin concerto, Maxim Vengerov / Kurt Masur. A live recording from Avery Fisher Hall, NY, January 1997 💿


----------



## MartinDB

Salome, VPO, Solti.


----------



## jambo

One of about 110 vinyls I picked up recently from two amazing Lions Club Bargain Centres. All were $1 each.

*Liszt: *Two Concert Études, S. 145 - Waldesrauschen in D flat major
*Liszt: *Two Concert Études, S. 145 - Gnomenreigen in F sharp minor
*Chopin: *24 Préludes, Op. 28 - No. 15 in D flat major: Sostenuto
*Chopin: *24 Préludes, Op. 28 - No. 16 in B flat minor
*Schumann: *Kinderszenen, Op. 15 - VII. Träumerei
*Schumann: *Blumenstück in D flat major, Op. 19
*Beethoven: *Piano Sonata No. 24 in F sharp major, Op. 78
*Mozart: *Rondo in A minor, K. 511
*Mozart: *Fantasia in D minor, K. 397/385g

Claudio Arrau (piano)
1974


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Sorry can't stop listening to Wolfies Piano Concertos! 21 and 22 while cleaning.


----------



## Rogerx

Complices

Jean-Guihen Queyras (cello), Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 2 in D minor
Chopin: Nocturne No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 9 No. 2
Coltrane: Improvisation on Bach: Alabama
Dutilleux: Trois strophes sur le nom de Sacher: I. Un poco indeciso
Falla: Nana (No. 5 from Siete canciones populares españolas)
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Kreisler: Liebesfreud
Kreisler: Liebesleid
Popper: Dance of the Elves, Op. 39
Popper: Mazurka in G minor, Op. 11 No. 3
Popper: Serenade, Op. 54 No. 2
Poulenc: Les chemins de l'amour
Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux: Le Cygne
Shchedrin: Im Stile von Albeniz for violin & piano
Tchaikovsky: Valse sentimentale, Op. 51 No. 6
Vecsey, F: Valse triste
Zimmermann, B A: Four Short Studies for Cello solo: IV


----------



## Itullian




----------



## OCEANE

Lute music composer S. L. Weiss was of the same generation of J.S. Bach and history claims they used to meet each other. It's such a pleasure listening to Weiss lute music which IMHO has certain common structures as Bach keyboard music.


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: String Quartets Nos. 4-6

Pleyel Quartett Köln

Donizetti: String Quartet No. 4 in D major
Donizetti: String Quartet No. 5 in E minor
Donizetti: String Quartet No. 6 in G minor


----------



## NLaslow

*Mahler: Symphony No. 7*
New York Philharmonic - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Sonatas Für Traversflöte

BWv 1010-1035 & 1032

It is a pity that I see these works for traverso so rarely, it is beautiful music that always delights me.


----------



## OCEANE

Revisiting this Mahler No.1 by Thierry Fischer and Utah Symphony Orchestra ...outstanding performance and sound quality


----------



## Montarsolo

Elgar, sonata for violin and piano opus 85, Vengerov/Chachamov. An unknown piece for me. Thrift store cd.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4*

Stokowski and the American Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#59, 'Fire'


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Suite No. 1 for Two Pianos, Op. 5
Ashkenazy/Previn*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

Barber, Sibelius & Scriabin: One Movement Symphonies

Kansas City Symphony, Michael Stern

Barber: Symphony No. 1, Op. 9
Scriabin: Symphony No. 4 - 'Le Poème de l'extase', Op. 54
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 5 H310 _
*Toronto Symphony Orchestra / Karel Ančerl *
Rec. 1971 Live 
CBC Records

Everything sounds right. Although if I'm allowed to be nitpicky, I'd like a little bit more fire and a slightly faster tempo.


----------



## Anooj

Listening to the first two discs (Tchaikovsky’s string quartets + Souvenir de Florence)


----------



## eljr

*
A Renaissance Christmas*

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


> The Sixteen’s ebulliently pulsing performance [of ‘Resonemus Laudibus’] gets A Renaissance Christmas off to an energetic start, and the tune’s legacy is traced through later settings by Eccard,... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas Issue 2018, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 28th Sep 2018
*Catalogue No:* COR16167
*Label:* Coro
*Length:* 67 minutes


----------



## eljr




----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Piano Concerto No. 4 in G minor, Op. 40
Nikolai Petrov, piano
Moscow RSO
Rozhdestvensky*

From this set -


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Bourdon

Poulenc

CD 1

Gabriel Tacchino Piano

3 Mouvements perpétuels - 8 Nocturnes - Suite française - 3 Novelettes - 15 Improvisations - Promenades


----------



## Montarsolo

Schumann, symphony 1, Chailly. 💿


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Karina Gauvin (soprano)

Orchestre Métropolitain du Grand Montréal (OM), Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Floeddie

Martinů: Symphony No. 1, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Bryden Thomson

It's enjoyable, just let it flow.


----------



## eljr

*
A Festive Baroque Christmas*

Academy of Ancient Music, Paul Goodwin and The Choir of the AAM, The Choir of the AAM and Paul Goodwin, Academy of Ancient Music and Paul Goodwin

*Release Date:* 10th Oct 1997
*Catalogue No:* HCX3957202
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi
*Series: *Classical Express
*Length:* 67 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

Floeddie said:


> Martinů: Symphony No. 1, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Bryden Thomson
> 
> It's enjoyable, just let it flow.


For me, one of the greatest 1st symphonies penned by any composer. Right up there with Mahler, Sibelius, Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich et. al.


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3, Chaconne & Four Ballades

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)


Brahms: Ballades (4), Op. 10
Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 3 in F minor, Op. 5
Brahms: Studies (5), Anh.1a/1: Chaconne von JS Bach


----------



## Enthusiast

A single disc that was part of one of a Chailly-Concertgebouw recordings set - acquired for nearly nothing on its own. This would have been disc 13 and contains 

Stravinsky's Agon (Chailly)
Prokofiev's Piano Concerto 3 (Argerich)
Varese's Ameriques

All good. Argerich in the Prokofiev is astounding.


----------



## Philidor

Brahms again.

*Johannes Brahms: String Quartet B-flat major op. 67*

Belcea Quartet










A little too aggressive to my taste.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#3


----------



## eljr

*Broadway - Lafayette*

Simone Dinnerstein (piano)
MDR Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra, Kristjan Järvi


> These are pugnacious performances in which Dinnerstein's heavily articulated playing is matched by plenty of detail from Kristjan Järvi's Leipzig forces, who capture the spirit even if they don't... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2015, 3 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 9th Feb 2015
*Catalogue No:* 88875032452
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 71 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various piano and chamber works part five of five
for late morning and early afternoon.

String Trio, arr. for piano trio (orig. 1985 - arr. 1992):









_Epilogue_ for cello, piano and tape, adapted from the epilogue
to the ballet _Peer Gynt_ (orig. 1985-87 - arr. 1993):
_Improvisation_ for solo cello (1993):
Sonata no.2 for cello and piano (1993-94):









Sonata no.3 for violin and piano (1994):









_Minuet_ for string trio (1994):









Piano Sonata no.3 (1992):
_Sonatina_ for piano duet (1995): a)

a) Simon Smith with Richard Beauchamp









_Variations_ for string quartet (1997):

with Oleh Krysa (vn.), Natalia Lomeiko (vn.), Konsantin
Boyarsky (va.) and Aleksandr Ivashkin (vc.)


----------



## Klavierman

He has the technique to easily handle the frequent torrent of notes as well as the more lyrical parts--basically anything that Alkan throws at a pianist!


----------



## Chilham

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5
Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Enthusiast

I am in two minds about this Turangalila. In some moods I find it a little crude and exaggerated. But then Turangalila is in some ways a rather vulgar work anyway. But in other moods (today was one) I really think Chailly gives us something special here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ives, Symphony No. 2*

New Philharmonia Orchestra of London with Harold Farberman.

Farberman was an early champion of Ives, playing this lyrically, de-emphasizing the usual rambunctious side of these works. Unfortunately, the first movement cuts off at the 1:27 mark for no apparent reason. In fact, this set only gives three of the five movements. Oh, well, I'll have to dig out the Schermerhorn recording on Naxos for the full Monty.


----------



## Merl

After the remarkably uninteresting Hagen recording of Bartok's 5th Quartet (which I unfortunately own) I listened to a very decent recording from the *Vertavo Quartet. 








*


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2


----------



## atsizat




----------



## sAmUiLc

Symphony


----------



## Georgieva

10 Marsche um den Sieg zu verfehlen


----------



## Shoskofiev

Art Rock said:


> *Charles Tournemire: Symphony No. 7 'Les Danses de la Vie' (Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Antonio de Almeida, Marco Polo, 2 CD's)*
> 
> A five movement 90 minutes symphony, in which each movement is based on dances. A bit too long for the material. I don't like bleeding chunks in general, but imo this composition would work better as five separate Dances for Orchestra, without the requirement to play them all one after another as a symphony.


One of the most tedious symphonies I know. This recording is 14 minutes shorter than the one you posted, so I think it works better:


----------



## eljr

*Einojuhani Rautavaara: Lost Landscapes*

Works For Violin and Orchestra
Simone Lamsma (violin), Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Robert Trevino


> The two Serenades which Rautavaara composed at the very end of his life for Hilary Hahn were first recorded by their dedicatee last year, but it's more illuminating still to hear them in the... — Katherine Cooper, Presto Music, April 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 1st Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* ODE1405-2
*Label:* Ondine
*Length:* 57 minutes










Presto Editor's Choice
April 2022


----------



## littlejohnuk1

I'm in a Mendelssohn semi-programmatic mood. I've come for the Scottish!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scarlatti, Keyboard Sonatas*

Alexis Weissenberg.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Gity Razaz: The Strange Highway*

Francesca dePasquale (violin), Scott Cuellar (piano), Inbal Segev (cello), Gity Razaz (electronics), Katharina Kang Litton (viola)
All-American Cello Band, Metropolis Ensemble, Andrew Cyr

"There’s an uncompromising beauty to these works by the Iranian-born American composer. The opening title work, for cello octet, is a wild, rhythmic ride, while the closing Metamorphosis of Narcissus offers some fantastic musical storytelling. Impressive."
- BBC Music Magazine

*Works*

Razaz: Duo for Violin & Piano
Razaz: Legend of Sigh
Razaz: Metamorphosis of Narcissus
Razaz: Spellbound
Razaz: The Strange Highway
Link to label authorized complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nn0U7F8qeuhwqtbMkuJbcLXQi2vSRH_0Q


----------



## alinkner1

*Dmitry Shostakovich*: _String Quartet no. 6_
Pacifica Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

Viktor Tretyakov / USSR SO / Yuri Temirkanov

4 10 20 🤘


----------



## eljr

*
Gems from Armenia*

Marta Aznavoorian (piano)
Aznavoorian Duo

*Release Date:* 8th Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* CDR90000209
*Label:* Cedille
*Length:* 75 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Furtwangler and the Berlin Philharmonic, 3/24/42. Opinions are divided on this one, but I'm drawn to it for its intensity. Music & Arts have got it sounding as good as it can, though I suppose Pristine Classics may have improved on it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sonata no. 1 now. Pretty exciting music I never heard before. Alright! Glad I found this


----------



## pmsummer

CHANSONS
*Guillaume Dufay*
_Ensemble Unicorn_
Bernhard Landauer - counter tenor
Michael Posch - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## eljr




----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn's 81st Symphony now established as one of my favourite works these days......largely as a result of the Orpheus C.O. recording.
Followed by an equally impressive performance of the 'Farewell' symphony.


----------



## Chat Noir

Alan Rawsthorne' 'Symphonic Studies' (1938). Rawsthorne has been a listening project for almost a year now. A superb composer.

He plays with various techniques and effects and blends it into a unified work worth listening to. This was actually recorded earlier in 1946 with Constant Lambert conducting (whose wife later married Rawsthorne). Probably commissioned by the BBC.

It reflects Rawsthorne's blend of modern idiom with tonal palettes.


----------



## fbjim

The third!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> Furtwangler and the Berlin Philharmonic, 3/24/42. Opinions are divided on this one, but I'm drawn to it for its intensity. Music & Arts have got it sounding as good as it can, though I suppose Pristine Classics may have improved on it.


I don't know the one in the picture but I know a few different transfers including the original M & A issue which was simply a ear bleeder. Another one I have is in 32 bit. But as you said the Pristine issue is most enjoyable to me.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Shostakovich


----------



## jambo

*Bruckner: *Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, WAB 104, "Romantic"

Bernard Haitink
Berliner Philharmoniker
2014


----------



## Bkeske

Gonna take a break from my new excellent RCO CD set. Need some vinyl.

Panocha Quartet : Martinů - String Quartets No. 2 & No. 3. Supraphon 1983, Czechoslovakian release


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók: *String Quartets Nos. 1, 3, & 5
Alexander String Quartet

I find this cycle superb. Recorded in 2012, it's relatively new to me, but boy am I glad I found it! It seems sadly underrated. These performances are deeply convincing on every level, and wonderfully recorded. Rather than focus on just the Fifth—which is this week's selection for the string quartet listening thread—I think I'll revisit the whole cycle, and probably toss in the Kodály quartets along with.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## HenryPenfold

*RVW* - Symphony No. 5
Barbirolli, Philharmonia 1962

A favourite CD.


----------



## Bkeske

Richards Piano Quartet : Martinů - Piano Quartet No. 1 & Chausson - Piano Quartet In A Major Op. 30. L'Oiseau-Lyre 1970


----------



## jambo

More Eroica, but this time the piano variations.

*Beethoven: *Variations and Fugue in E flat major, Op. 35, "Eroica"

Alfred Brendel (piano)
1990


----------



## haydnguy

Thomas Tallis (1505-1581)
The Complete Works - Boxed Set

CD7 - Music for Queen Elizabeth

Chapelle du Roi
Andrew Benson - Organist

Alistair Dixon - conductor


----------



## haziz




----------



## jambo

Manxfeeder said:


> *Ives, Symphony No. 2*
> 
> New Philharmonia Orchestra of London with Harold Farberman.
> 
> Farberman was an early champion of Ives, playing this lyrically, de-emphasizing the usual rambunctious side of these works. Unfortunately, the first movement cuts off at the 1:27 mark for no apparent reason. In fact, this set only gives three of the five movements. Oh, well, I'll have to dig out the Schermerhorn recording on Naxos for the full Monty.
> View attachment 177642


I'm going to contact Classic Select World about this, as mine is also cut short in the first movement.

Going by the file names i think the 5 movements have been combined into 3 files.

I = I + II
II = III
III = IV + V


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## starthrower

No.1


----------



## Bkeske

Juilliard String Quartet : Ives - String Quartet No. 1 & No. 2. CBS Records Masterworks reissue 1985, originally 1967


----------



## jambo

More Brendel now, turning to a Mozart disc from the big box

*Mozart: *Fantasy in C minor, K. 475
*Mozart: *Piano Sonata No. 15 in F major, K. 533/494
*Mozart: *Piano Sonata No. 4 in E flat major, K. 282
*Mozart: *Rondo in A minor, K. 511

Alfred Brendel (piano)
1991


----------



## Weston

Tonight's deep listening:

*Cage - 4:22*
Kevin Ward (a.k.a. Weston), solo kazoo

Because my headphone cable has a short causing the right side to cut in and out. It's driving me crazy! I thought I'd perform some live music instead. It was okay. The second movement was a little sloppy.

The new cable should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this new acquisition:

*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 5 in D
ASMF
Marriner*










Outstanding!

Special edit: I have never heard the _Romanza_ movement more emotionally played than this performance from Marriner/ASMF. I'm not ashamed to admit to this to a bunch of virtual strangers, but I actually shed a few tears. It was _that_ moving. My previous reference for RVW's 5th was Previn/LSO, but I'm starting to have my doubts after hearing this Marriner performance.


----------



## sAmUiLc

VC


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart 40 / 41

Prague Chamber Orcestra 
Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: no organ music today

Scriabin - Piano Sonatas 5-10
Lettberg









Poulenc - Gloria, Stabat Mater
Ozawa/Boston; Battle









Janacek - Violin Sonata
Lutoslawski - Subito, Partita
Szymanowski - Mythes
Faust, Kupiec









Vaughan Williams - Symphonies 7 and 9
Boult/LPO









Respighi - Church Windows, Metamorphoseon, Feste romane
Tortelier/Philharmonia


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoeck
Violin Sonata in E, Op. 46
Mathias Wollong (violin), Patricia Pagny (piano)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Shchedrin
Concerto for Orchestra No. 2, "The Chimes"
Russian National Orchestra
Pletnev*


----------



## Rogerx

Gaspard Fritz: 5 Sinfonias

La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider

Fritz, Gasparo: Sinfonia in A major Op. 1, No. 6
Fritz, Gasparo: Sinfonia in F major Op. 1, No. 5
Fritz, Gasparo: Sinfonia in F major Op. 6, No. 5
Fritz, Gasparo: Sinfonia in G major Op. 6, No. 3
Fritz, Gasparo: Sinfonia in G minor Op. 6, No. 6


----------



## jambo

@Manxfeeder The support staff at Classic Select World responded saying they would fix the shortened track tomorrow.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms: 21 Hungarian Dances

I saw them live in recital (age 32 & 29 respectively, I think ?) and they started the program with a few of these. It was a complete shocker: such good lookers going that wild. 🤪😵 Loved it. 😍


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: 6 Bagatelles & Piano Sonatas Nos. 31 & 32

Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Back to Mozart with the fabulous Klenkes.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 1 B-flat major KV 174*

Klenke Quartett
Harald Schoneweg, viola


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concertos 18 & 19. Uchida / Tate. Spotify.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Morton Feldman* (1926-1987): *For Bunita Marcus* (1985), as recorded in 2017 by *Marc-André Hamelin* (piano).

This is not music to become analytic about. Just let it come through you in complete surrender. Only then can it fully effectuate its cleansing effect.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Momentum - 1785

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano), Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Truscott (violin),

Joel Hunter (viola), Frank-Michael Guthmann (cello)

Mozart: Fantasia in C minor, K475
Mozart: Masonic Funeral Music in C minor, K477
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K466
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K467 'Elvira Madigan'
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K482
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478


----------



## Georgieva

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 177671
> 
> 
> *Morton Feldman* (1926-1987): *For Bunita Marcus* (1985), as recorded in 2017 by *Marc-André Hamelin* (piano).
> 
> This is not music to become analytic about. Just let it come through you in complete surrender. Only then can it fully effectuate its cleansing effect.


_Too much of advertising _


----------



## Art Rock

Taking a one day break from Haydn as day starter, to get this one in (I will nit have much time to play music today):



*Béla Bartók: Complete String Quartets (Emerson String Quartet, DG, 2 CD's)*

Partly because the fifth quartet is the quartet of the week in the dedicated thread:









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


I do generally like Schnittke. He's one of those put-it-all-out-there-on-the-table visionaries who, like other ambitious patchwork artists like Ives and Mahler (in terms of smashing together various influences into massive edifices), sometimes tries too hard and comes off sounding forced and...




www.talkclassical.com





and partly as an experiment. I bought this box in the nineties, and in spite of numerous attempts, I could not really get into these quartets. One er two years ago, I got the Takacs set on Hungaroton, and they finally clicked with me. Returning now to the Emersons, to see what I think of their rendition now. It's good, and I also enjoy most of the quartets now in their version (not crazy about their third though) - but I prefer the Takacs.


----------



## Chilham

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony Orchestra









Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 8
Emerson String Quartet









Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 "Leningrad"
Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony Orchestra









Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 2
Teodor Currentzis, Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Alexander Melnikov


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concertos 20 & 21, Uchida / Tate. Spotify


----------



## MartinDB

I have an almost insatiable appetite for recordings of Brahms piano quintet. I picked up this one with Andre Previn and Musikvereinsquartett in a library selling off old CDs. I really don't need any more recordings and should curb my habit. But for just £1 I couldn't resist this, and am enjoying it.


----------



## Rogerx

Pierné: Orchestral Works, Vol. 2

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena


Pierné, G: Étude de concert
Pierné, G: Fantaisie-Ballet in B flat major Op. 6
Pierné, G: Les Cathédrales
Pierné, G: Nocturne en forme de valse No. 2
Pierné, G: Paysages Fraciscains
Pierné, G: Poëme symphonique in D minor Op. 37
Pierné, G: Scherzo-Caprice in D major Op. 25


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Quintet Op. 87 & Schubert: Trout Quintet

Libertalia Ensemble


----------



## Montarsolo

MartinDB said:


> I have an almost insatiable appetite for recordings of Brahms piano quintet. I picked up this one with Andre Previn and Musikvereinsquartett in a library selling off old CDs. I really don't need any more recordings and should curb my habit. But for just £1 I couldn't resist this, and am enjoying it.
> 
> View attachment 177673


I looked for this recording in Spotify and am listening to it now.


----------



## Enthusiast

These Naxos discs of the first six Maxwell Davies symphonies have won a lot of friends. Isn't it time we had 7, 8 and 9?


----------



## Montarsolo

Bach, Goldberg variations, Klara Wurtz. Spotify. A 10/10 recording according to Classics Today



















Breaking the Goldberg Wall – Interview with Klára Würtz


PIANO NEWS: An article about Breaking the Goldberg Wall – Interview with Klára Würtz from the Piano Street Magazine.




www.pianostreet.com


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Nemāno Gaona*

Kimia Hesabi (viola), Lori Şen (mezzo-soprano), Ying-Shan Su (piano)

*Works*

Chahian: Hani and Sheh Mureed
Mashayekhi, A: Sonata for Viola & Piano
Mashayekhi, A: Variant, Op. 139 No. 2
Nourbakhsh: Veiled
Razaz: Song and Whispers
Royaee: Tombstone
Tavakol: Kamalto
Link to label authorized complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kPtrRqGob88Lk5cZMYt8uSlaJ1W3vOOrI


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Enigma Variations, Kodály: Peacock Variations & Blacher: Variations On A Theme Of Paganini

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Chaya Czernowin* - Gradual Edge (2012)
*Younghi Pagh-Paan* - Augenblicke - Gebet (2013)
*René Mense* - Fantasie und Variationen (2006)
*Lisa Streich* - SERAPH (2013)

Christina Meissner - cello; Paul Skjølstrup Larsen - organ; Reinhard Seeliger - organ


----------



## Vasks




----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing this new acquisition:
> 
> *Vaughan Williams
> Symphony No. 5 in D
> ASMF
> Marriner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding!
> 
> Special edit: I have never heard the _Romanza_ movement more emotionally played than this performance from Marriner/ASMF. I'm not ashamed to admit to this to a bunch of virtual strangers, but I actually shed a few tears. It was _that_ moving. My previous reference for RVW's 5th was Previn/LSO, but I'm starting to have my doubts after hearing this Marriner performance.


I just purchased this recording,be not ashamed that you were overwhelmed......🙂


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Enthusiast

Two British neo-romantic piano concertos. It surprises me that they don't get much exposure.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Pettersson: Symphony No. 6


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clara Schumann: Piano Trio

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Pablo Ferrández (cello), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Manfred Honeck, Lambert Orkis (piano)


----------



## Itullian

Mass in C


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire recording:


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 4

Wiener Philharmoniker, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Enthusiast

Elizabeth Maconchy was an excellent English/Irish composer. The Serenata Concertante and the Symphony for Double String Orchestra are both exceptional pieces, especially in their slow movements (some of the faster music is a bit Stravinsky-like - not a bad thing but less distinctive).


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler: Symphony #9
Yannick Nézet-Séguin conducts Rotterdam PO
live.. on CD-R

If I remember correctly, the performance took place during the 2nd season of Nézet-Séguin's tenure over the orchestra. He followed this after a few years with a complete 10th (Deryck Cooke). Both are on the exalted level. I haven't found anything comparable from him before, in-between and since.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Saint-Saens, Organ Symphony*

Louis Fremaux with the City of Birmingham Symphony.

This is an energetic and well-balanced recording, where the organ is just as loud as it should be throughout the first three movements. Of course, the problem I have with the third movement is, I always get impatient to hear the organ blast in the fourth movement.


----------



## Floeddie

Paul Hindemith - Kammermusik No. 3


----------



## Kiki

*Silvius Leopold Weiss*
_Suite in C minor
Suite in G minor
Suite in D minor_
*Konrad Junghänel *
Rec. 1978,1979
Glossa

Taking a break from conservative 20th century music... I have always been fascinated by the sound produced by the lute, and having seen many lute records that OCEANE has been posting, I feel that I have to seriously investigate a repertoire that I know very little about.


----------



## Philidor

I allowed myself a package with historic Brahms playing.

*Johannes Brahms

String Quartet C minor op. 51 No. 1
String Quartet A minor op. 51 No. 2
String Quartet B-flat major op. 67
Clarinet Quintet B minor op. 115*

Antoine-Pierre de Bavier, clarinet
Végh Quartet










Maybe the quartets do not reach today's standards of playing. But the clarinet quintet is just marvellous.


----------



## Georgieva

*№9 *


----------



## Rogerx

Wilms: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 7

Concerto Köln, Werner Ehrhardt


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Polonaises*

Samson Francois, piano


----------



## Enthusiast

Two major masterpieces of English music.


----------



## Malx

Earlier today second listens to a couple of recordings of this weeks SQ selection.
*Bartok, String Quartet No 5 - Belcea Quartet / Quatour Diotima.

















*


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Marin Alsop conducts the LSO and London Voices in this lovely recording of The "Moons" Symphony, by Australian composer Amanda Lee Falkenberg. She's a new name to me, but on the evidence of this beautiful choral/symphonic work, I'll look forward to hearing more from her.


----------



## vincula

I've really having a blast with the Naxos Music Library. I get full access to it via the Public Library. God bless them. I've been exploring all Lyrita recordings this week. The entire catalogue's there! 

Enjoying these cello concertos right now:










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Mass

Jubilant Sykes (baritone)

Morgan State University Choir, Peabody Children's Chorus, Morgan State University Marching

Band & Baltimore Symphony Orchestra,

Marin Alsop


----------



## Philidor

Next Rimsky.

*Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov

Piano Concerto C-sharp minor op. 30
Symphony No. 3 C major op. 32*

Svjatoslav Richter, piano
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Kirill Kondrashin

Githenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi

















To my mind, the third symphony is by far the most satisfactory among Rimsky's triple.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

This new release features interesting and not well known (to me at least) piano concertos. Netzel's is Romantic in nature; the other two are more modern and combative at times, but still listenable. (Well, maybe not for those of you who don't venture beyond Sibelius...) Qobuz 24/96.


----------



## Malx

*Bartok, String Quartet No 6 - Quatuor Diotima.*

This set just seems to be fitting my Bartokian mood this week - next week it might be stuffed behind the sofa, I never can tell!

*







*


----------



## deangelisj35

jambo said:


> One of about 110 vinyls I picked up recently from two amazing Lions Club Bargain Centres. All were $1 each.


We oldsters used to call them albums. To me, "vinyl" is still an adjective. But at any rate, congrats on your haul!


----------



## deangelisj35

Bkeske said:


> Juilliard String Quartet : Ives - String Quartet No. 1 & No. 2. CBS Records Masterworks reissue 1985, originally 1967


I used to have the 1967 version of this album. I really like String Quartet No. 1.


----------



## Enthusiast

Although she was definitely a very accomplished composer I often find Ethel Smyth's music to be rather conventional.


----------



## Georgieva

Sviatoslav Richter, Beethoven ‎– Piano Sonatas No. 23 In F Minor - Viny
_Fantastic _


----------



## Georgieva

Sviatoslav Richter
Rachmaninov ‎– Concerto No.2 for Piano and Orchestra in C minor, Op.18 - 6 Preludes 
New LP


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*

I haven't heard the Berlin cycle in a long time. I remember that overall it impressed me as having more of a spiritual feel than his Dresden cycle. Of course, that's a subjective opinion.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Enthusiast said:


> Although she was definitely a very accomplished composer I often find Ethel Smyth's music to be rather conventional.


Good old Ethyl. I remember having a shiver down my back moment while viewing The Wreckers in the RAH. It was the point before the water was rushing in to the cave ready to drown the illicit lovers. It was something about the way the singers did it. I will never forget it.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Thought I'd try it out:


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Enthusiast

littlejohnuk1 said:


> Good old Ethyl. I remember having a shiver down my back moment while viewing The Wreckers in the RAH. It was the point before the water was rushing in to the cave ready to drown the illicit lovers. It was something about the way the singers did it. I will never forget it.


Yes, I think I know the part you mean. I think the best of her went into her operas.


----------



## Enthusiast

littlejohnuk1 said:


> Thought I'd try it out:
> 
> View attachment 177694


How did you find it. I found (years ago now) that PMD's symphonies took me a few listens before they flowered.


----------



## Bourdon

Bartók

String Quartet No.5


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Enthusiast

Two more of PMD's symphonies.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Enthusiast said:


> How did you find it. I found (years ago now) that PMD's symphonies took me a few listens before they flowered.


It's difficult but my ear has been trained to at least grasp it. Part of me thinks it's a bit of sophisticated very British nonsense! Another gets on with it as I type and do other things.


----------



## pianozach

*Schumann: Symphony #2 *In C, Op. 61 - *4. Allegro Molto Vivace*
Leonard Bernstein: Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra

This popped up in my *iTunes* shuffle this morning. 

I think it sounds more like a long lost movement from a *Beethoven* symphony. Change my mind.


----------



## vincula

Pitch dark outside. Time to Gubaidulina & Double Bass










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## littlejohnuk1

littlejohnuk1 said:


> It's difficult but my ear has been trained to at least grasp it. Part of me thinks it's a bit of sophisticated very British nonsense! Another gets on with it as I type and do other things.


That third movement was the most accessible. Also nice engineering.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various vocal/choral works part one
for late afternoon and early evening.

_Golos prirody_ [_Voices of Nature_] for ten wordless
female voices and vibraphone (1972):









_Requiem_ - from the stage music to Friedrich Schiller's drama _Don Carlos_
for three sopranos, contralto, tenor, mixed choir, two trumpets, electric
guitar, electric bass, celeste, piano, organ and four percussionists
[Text: Roman Catholic liturgy] (1975):

with Annika Eliasson-Frick (sop.), Helena Olsson (sop.), Susanne Carlström (sop.),
Malena Ernman (alt.), Johan Christensson (ten.), the Swedish Radio Choir _et. al._









_Der gelbe Klang_ [_The Yellow Sound_] - 'scenic composition' for pantomime, soprano,
mixed choir and chamber ensemble [Text: Vassily Kandinsky] (1973-74): a)
_Magdalina_ - song for voice and piano [Text: Boris Pasternak] (1977): b)

a) with Nelly Lee (sop.) and the Bolshoi Soloists' Ensmble and Choir/Aleksandr Lazarev
b) with Liora Grodnikaite (sop.) and DrosostalitsaMorait (pf.)









Symphony no.2 [_St. Florian_] for contralto, countertenor, tenor, bass, mixed
chamber choir and large orchestra [Text: Roman Catholic Mass] (1979):

with Malena Ernman (alt.), Mikhail Bellini, (alt.), Goran Eliasson (ten.), Torkel
Borelius (bass), the Mikaeli Chamber Choir and the Royal Stockholm
Philharmonic Orchestra/Leif Segerstam


----------



## Bourdon

Bartók

String Quartet No.5


----------



## littlejohnuk1

I came for the whole album.


----------



## jim prideaux

Aware of frequent and often detailed deliberations and discussion regarding recordings of Bruckner's symphonies.......

I am no expert (and do not listen to Bruckner's music with any frequency) but ever since I had the three vinyl box set of 7 and 8 on DG performed by Bohm and the VPO I have always regarded the performances as something special.

Now listening to the 7th on CD.

Wonderful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

Vladimir Golschmann and the Vienna State Opera Orchestra, from an old Vanguard recording. 
Golschmann is one of those forgotten conductors from the early to middle 20th Century. He takes this at a brisk pace, so there isn't a lot of drama here. It doesn't sound like he was a micro-manager but would rather just let the orchestra play. The recorded sound is somewhat compressed, but it's tolerable. 

As to this set, ClassicSelectWorld sent an updated file today fixing the mess this set made of the Ives symphonies, but it turns out that Mendelssohn's Reformation symphony is messed up also, with the third movement actually sounding like the overture to Die Schone Muellerin. It's not a big deal to me, since it's a free download, but I suppose it would be irritating to someone else.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Watching and Listening to The Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall. A somewhat rare Friday performance. Kirill decided to grace us with his conducting today 😁

Todays program:


----------



## MartinDB

Montarsolo said:


> I looked for this recording in Spotify and am listening to it now.
> 
> View attachment 177674


What did you think? I enjoyed it, but I am not sure it is special. I enjoyed some of the quartet playing in particular, probably it emphasised different aspects, but I couldn't comment on technical aspects of their performance. I think there are better performances by other pianists, and better overall recordings too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Montarsolo

Strauss, four last and other orchestral songs, Kiri te Kanawa / Andrew Davis. Thrift store purchase today.
💿 🎧 🫖


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

I ordered this back in July, it arrived about 15 minutes ago. 
Listening and watching :


----------



## Art Rock

*Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Minnesota Orchestra, Eiji Oue, Michelle DeYoung, Jon Villars, Reference Recordings)*

My favourite piece of music, in a stunning performance. One of the very best of the 50+ in my collection. Both singers are excellent, the playing is great, the recording as well. It is very, very close to the top, and better recorded than some of the usual recommendations. A fabulous CD.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn, String Quartet 2, Juilliard Quartet. The recording quality is brilliant but the (low pixel) cover looks very amateurish (a Word-made front cover of a self-burned CD of your uncles playing string quartet at a wedding). It looks like a budget label CD instead of Sony. But the sound is 👌🏼


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Symphony No 3 'Sinfonia Espansiva' - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.*


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36*
_
Robert Truman (cello), Leslie Pearson (organ), Blume, Norbert (viola), Robert Hill (clarinet), Norbert Blume (viola)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin_
Work length 34:06

*Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61*
_
Pinchas Zukerman (violin)
Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin_
Work length 48:34


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner *- Symphony nr. 8
*Max Reger* - Variations & Fugue on a Theme of Beethoven
The London Philharmonic - Neeme Järvi


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## alinkner1

*Georg Christoph Wagenseil* (1715-1777): _Six Sonatas for Violin, Cello and Violone_
Musica Elegentia
Matteo Cicchitti, violone & musical director
Paola Nervi, violin
Antonio Coloccia, cello


----------



## starthrower

Symphonies 2 & 3


----------



## littlejohnuk1

A real RAIF British soul music mood:


----------



## alinkner1

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _12 Concertos, Op. 4 “La Stravaganza”_
Monica Huggett, violin
The Academy of Ancient Music - - Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Elgar Cello Concerto: Inbal Segev - Marin Alsop - The London Philharmonic Orchestra *



Spoiler: Elgar Cello Concerto: Movements 1 & 2 - Inbal Segev













Spoiler: Elgar Cello Concerto: Movement 3 - Inbal Segev













Spoiler: Elgar Cello Concerto: Movement 4 - Inbal Segev


----------



## Montarsolo

Brahms 2, Haitink. 💿


----------



## Knorf

*Béla Bartók: *String Quartets Nos. 2, 4, & 6
Alexander String Quartet

Continuing with this excellent cycle. Among the many outstanding qualities of these performances, is that to my ear the Alexanders are unusually persuasive in the first two, "early" quartets. For example, the first two are the only slightly weaker performances for me in the otherwise superb-in-every-detail Emerson set, who excel in Nos. 3-6, which remain among the finest ever recorded. This cycle is interpetively a little different from Emerson, but extremely successful in 3-6 as well. Highly recommended!


----------



## Klavierman

I saw this on the New Releases page and found it on Qobuz well ahead of the official release date. Anyway, some very interesting works here, if not terribly memorable.


----------



## starthrower

I haven't listened to this set much since I picked it up several years ago so tonight's the night! The Symphony in C Major is a lush and beautiful work.


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## Weston

Rogerx said:


> Bernstein: Mass
> 
> Jubilant Sykes (baritone)
> 
> Morgan State University Choir, Peabody Children's Chorus, Morgan State University Marching
> 
> Band & Baltimore Symphony Orchestra,
> 
> Marin Alsop


A stunning recording as I recall, but it's been several years since I heard it. I may be confusing this version for another.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Bruckner, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> I haven't heard the Berlin cycle in a long time. I remember that overall it impressed me as having more of a spiritual feel than his Dresden cycle. Of course, that's a subjective opinion.


I'm definitely inclined to agree with you, I think there's a spark and spontaneity in Jochum's earlier cycle that retains a freshness. I always kind of felt the Dresden cycle was unnecessary, because while his interpretive approach didn't change that much, these performances just lack that last ounce of sparkle. When I was deciding which Bruckner Jochum set to rip to my hard drive, so I could listen at my computer, I reached for the DG cycle and I'm glad I did. I own the set you have pictured above, but the set (or I should say sets) that I ripped were the DG/Tower Records hybrid SACD sets like these:










It was most definitely a sonic improvement over the older set, but YMMV of course.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47
Ida Haendel, volin
Bournemouth SO
Berglund*

From this Warner/Tower Records hybrid SACD -


----------



## Weston

My headphone are working again with a new cable. Tonight only two works as they are a bit lengthy.

*Charles Villers Stanford - Quintet in D Minor, Op. 25*
Nikolaus Resa, et al.








Typical of Stanford in that it is enjoyable but somehow not that memorable. Maybe I should give it multiple listens, but of course there's too much music for that! This is a fine recording, the strings are fairly intimate but not "scratchy" sounding. The Adagio third movement is worth the ride with some unexpected eye opening dissonances. (That part is certainly memorable.) These days I'm into slower movements as my life is no longer frenetic. 

*Johannes Brahms - Piano Sonata No. 3 in F Minor, Op. 5*








I memorized this piece on a Naxos Idil Biret recording. This surprisingly doesn't sound much different -- maybe a tiny bit more dynamic. I was prepared to be surprised or disappointed, but this is the wonderful old workhorse I'm familiar with. The recording is quite nice. I often hear murkiness in Brahm's piano music, especially in the lower notes, but this is full of clarity. I don't know if that is the performance or the the engineers. 

It has been a nice evening's deep listening all around.


----------



## Rogerx

Nicholas Maw: Hymnus

Nicholas Daniel (oboe)

Oxford Bach Choir, BBC Concert Orchestra, Nicholas Cleobury


Maw, N: Hymnus for mixed choir & orchestra
Maw, N: Little Concert for oboe, 2 horns & strings
Maw, N: Shahnama for small orchestra


----------



## haydnguy

Thomas Tallis (1505-1581)
The Complete Works - Boxed Set

CD8 - The Lamentations and Contrafacta

Chapelle du Roi
Andrew Benson - Organist

Alistair Dixon - conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Weston said:


> A stunning recording as I recall, but it's been several years since I heard it. I may be confusing this version for another.


I saw pieces in a documentary about Alsop, looked great, Bernstein's own recording ia also very good .


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Carl Stamitz

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


Stamitz, C: Symphony in C major, Op. 13 No. 5
Stamitz, C: Symphony in D major 'La Chasse'
Stamitz, C: Symphony in F major, Op. 24 No. 3
Stamitz, C: Symphony in G major, Op. 13 No. 4

For the Saturday symphony tradition


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Scriabin
Piano Sonata No. 2 In G Sharp Minor, Op. 9, "Sonata-Fantasy"
Hamelin*


----------



## ThomasTo

Rachmaninoff's Concerto No.2 in C# minor, Op.18: II. Adagio sostenuto, performed by Erwin Nyiregyházi (solo piano arrangement by the performer).


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Buxtehude -Complete Organ Works, Vol 1
Koopman, organ









Zemlinsky - String Quartets 3 and 4, 2 Satze 
Schoenberg Quartet









Carter -Holiday Overture, Symphony 1, Piano Concerto
Schermerhorn/Nashville SO; Wait 









Debussy - La mer
Suk - A Summer’s Tale
Pesek/Czech Phil









Kornauth - Clarinet Sonata Op 5
Berg - 4 Pieces for Clarinet and Piano
Brahms - Clarinet Sonata No 1
Korngold - 2 Lieder
Herold, Staemmler


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Playing all of Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 25, 26 and 28 (op.20-1.2.3).


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini

Julius Katchen (piano)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti, Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## Chilham

Khachaturian: Spartacus & Gayaneh
Kirill Karabits, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra









Khachaturian: Piano Concerto
Peter Oundjian, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Xiayin Wang









Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
Sascha Goetzel, Borusan Istanbul Philharmonic Orchestra, Nemanja Radulovic


----------



## OCEANE

Unique and very impressive interpretation of Bach partitas 3 & 4 by Diana Boyle


----------



## sAmUiLc

These are live recordings and she hit quite a few wrong notes. But each time she hits wrong note I get more excited somehow. 😵😍

4 10 20 💪


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Karl Jenkins* (1944): *The Peacemakers* (2011), as recorded in 2011 by the London Symphony Orchestra, City of Birmingham Symphony Youth Chorus, The Really Big Chorus - 1000 Voices, Rundfunkchor Berlin, conducted by *Karl Jenkins*. With Lucy Crowe (soprano), Chloë Hanslip (violin), Clive Bell (shakuhachi), Ashwin Shrivanasan (wooden flute), Laurence Cottle (bass guitar), Nigel Hitchcock (saxophone), Davy Spillane (uilleann pipes), Jody K. Jenkins (percussion).

Just a little too often, Karl Jenkins's music reminds me of music for commercials, which isn't odd, given his own background. This album was presented more or less as a follow-up to his hugely successful "The armed man: a Mass for Peace" (2000), but i.m.h.o. "The Peacemakers" comes nowhere near that masterpiece. Although this is obviously a sincere effort on the part of Jenkins, just a little too often I hear tracks that seem to be polished and moulded just to please as wide an audience as possible. And although I think there's nothing inherently wrong with that, I feel that leaves less room for the profundity found in his earlier mass. But that's all entirely subjective, of course.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Cello Suites Nos. 1-6, BWV1007-1012

István Várdai (cello)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Louis Vierne *(1870-1937):* Organ symphony no.3 in F-sharp minor, op.28* (1911), as recorded in 1989 by *Marie-Claire Alain* - at the organ of l'Abbatiale Saint-Étienne de Caen.


----------



## Philidor

After some recommendations in this great forum I decided to give it a listen ...

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 1 C minor op. 68*

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
William Steinberg










... that's really awesome. It's dramatic, intense, ... it absorbed from the introduction and releft me after the final chords. There are some Brahms cycles on the shelf and some singleton recordings, but this first symphony is just great.


----------



## haziz




----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various vocal/choral works 
part two for this morning.

_Faust Cantata_ [_"Seid Nüchtern und wachet…" ("Be Sober and Watchful...")_] for contralto,
counter-tenor, tenor, bass, mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Jörg Morgener (Jürgen
Köchel) and Alfred Schnittke, after the anon. book _Historia von D. Johann Fausten_] 
(1983):

with Inger Blom (sop.), Mikael Bellini (alt.), Louis Devos (ten.), Ukrik Cold 
(bass) and the Malmö Symphony Orchestra and Chorus/James DePreist









_Minnesang_ [_Love Song_] for two sopranos, alto, two tenors, baritone, bass and mixed
choir on texts by 12th and 13th century Minnesingers [Texts: Mönch von Salzburg/
Friedrich von Sonnenburg/Alexander Meister, Heinrich von Meissen/Neidhart von
Reuenthal/Walther von der Vogelweide/Wolfram von Eschenbach] 
(1980-81):
Concerto for unaccompanied mixed choir [Texts: Grigor Narekatsi (Gregory of Narek)] 
(1984-85):









_Stikhi Pokayanniye_ [_Penitential Psalms_] - twelve pieces for unaccompanied 
mixed choir [Texts: anon. 16th century Russian] 
(1988):


----------



## Philidor

Another great recording.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 2 C minor KV 406*

Klenke Quartett
Harald Schoneweg, viola


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: Symphony No. 7 (Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky, Naxos)*

Continuing replaying and cataloguing Tishchenko's numbered (and later unnumbered) symphonies. His seventh is one of the 'middle' ones in my appreciation, not outstanding, not bad.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Philidor

Now for the Hagens.

*Béla Bartók: String Quartet No. 5 *

Hagen Quartett


----------



## 13hm13

Georg Wilhelm Rauchenecker: Orchestral Works
Sy 1.


----------



## Rogerx

A Golden Cello Decade, 1878-1888

Steven Isserlis (cello), Connie Shih (piano), Olivia Jageurs (harp)

Beau: Sonata for piano & cello, Op. 17
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Dvořák: 4 Romantic Pieces, Op. 75
Nathan, I: Oh! weep for those
Strauss, R: Cello Sonata in F major, Op. 6
Wagner, E D: Schir Zijon, Op 44


----------



## Kiki

*Frédéric Chopin*
_Polonaises Opp. 26, 40, 44, 53, 61, posth. 71_
*François-René Duchable *
Rec. 1978,1979
EMI

Talk about idiosyncrasy!


----------



## jim prideaux

Bryden Thomson and the LSO-Vaughan Williams Symphony no.3.

This morning I was driving to the beach for an early sunrise walk (low tide, very cold and wet-does not bode well for the match this afternoon!) and wanted to listen to Beethoven's 7th......thought I had put on Skrowczeski's Oehms recording and quickly became disconcerted by the economical precision of the performance. Had a look and it was Norrnigton's relatively recent performance that he recorded with a regional German orchestra ( similar n fact to Skrowaczeski).....nothing wrong with Norrington but clear practical evidence to me that it really does matter which performance is being listended to. Went back to Skrowaczeski.

Having so enjoyed Bohm's Bruckner 7 last night I have ordered a very cheap second hand copy of Boulez performing the 8th.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 in A major

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: The Symphonies

Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


Schumann: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 97 'Rhenish'/ Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120

Recorded: 2021-09
Recording Venue: Berlin


----------



## Philidor

I had to investigate further.

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 2 D major op. 73*

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
William Steinberg










Ok, I like this piece with a little more charme and relaxedness ...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 27*

Daniel Barenboim on piano.


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler: Symphony No. 10 [Wyn Morris]


----------



## Georgieva

*Rachmaninov, Balakirev, LSO Katchen, Solti Concerto No.2 In C Minor *
Vinyl


----------



## Georgieva

*Balakirev, Mily Alexeyevich *

Overture on a Spanish March Theme 
Overture on Czech themes 
King Lear
Suite on pieces by Chopin


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Maw - Sinfonia

Philip Jones Brass Ensemble, English Chamber Orchestra, Norman Del Mar


Addison: Divertimento for Brass Quartet, Op. 9
Dodgson: Sonata for Brass Quintet
Gardner, John: Theme and Variations for Brass Quartet, Op. 7
Maw, N: Sinfonia



John Nicholas Maw (5 November 1935 – 19 May 2009) was a British composer.


----------



## Enthusiast

Continuing with my originally unintended programme of English music. I should say "neglected English music" for the most part. English music followers, and there are many, listen to the likes of Elgar, Vaughan Williams, Bax and perhaps Tippett. Those are composers who I mostly love. But so much of real value doesn't seem to feature for them. Sometimes it is because they don't like serial music - like the disc I just listened to - but not all the neglected are atonal. Maconchy wrote some music that is easily the equal of the big names and Rawsthorne's music is original and inventive without being overtly modernist. Anyway, I started the day's music with two rewarding pieces by Alexander Goehr.


----------



## Vasks

*Berlioz - King Lear Overture (Davis/RCA)
Lalo - Piano Trio #2 (Leonore Piano Trio/Hyperion)
Farrenc - Symphony #2 (Goritzki/cpo)*


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Kalinnikov: The two symphonies


----------



## starthrower

No.8

Heading out after this one. We're having incredibly great weather here in central NY. It's more like mid September.


----------



## Bourdon

Listen to this beautiful cantata,it's almost like a aquarelle with a traverso almost reminiscent of an Indian pond with lilies ......



>


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ravel
Piano Trio in A minor
Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon, Frank Braley*


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Ravel*, Maurice (1875-1937)
*Piano Concerto in G* major, M83
*Hélène Grimaud* - Piano
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman - Conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Octet, Op. 103; March in B flat, WoO 29; Rondino in E flat, WoO 25; Sextet, Op. 71; Quintet, Hess 19

Netherlands Wind Ensemble


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Rota*, Nino (1911-1979)
*Concerto Soirée* for Piano and Orchestra
*Donka Angatscheva* - Piano
Vogtland Philharmonie Greiz/Reichenbach 
Stefan Fraas - Conductor


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 7 and 8 - powerful, sophisticated symphonies that somehow don't get played too often.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring*

Lorin Maazel with the Orchestre National de France from 1980


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm definitely inclined to agree with you, I think there's a spark and spontaneity in Jochum's earlier cycle that retains a freshness. I always kind of felt the Dresden cycle was unnecessary, because while his interpretive approach didn't change that much, these performances just lack that last ounce of sparkle. When I was deciding which Bruckner Jochum set to rip to my hard drive, so I could listen at my computer, I reached for the DG cycle and I'm glad I did. I own the set you have pictured above, but the set (or I should say sets) that I ripped were the DG/Tower Records hybrid SACD sets like these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was most definitely a sonic improvement over the older set, but YMMV of course.


I share your choice for the DG Cycle,I have both but when I like to listen to a Jochum cycle it's always that one.


----------



## Philidor

If I had a hammer ...

*Pierre Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître*

Elisabeth Laurence, mezzo-soprano
Membres de l'ensemble InterContemporain
Pierre Boulez


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various vocal/choral works part three of three.

Just this gloriously oddball opera with which to end.

_Zhizn' s idiotom_ [_Life with an Idiot_] - opera in two acts [Libretto:
Viktor Yerofeyev, after his own short story] (1990-91):


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more before work:

*Ravel
Sonatine
Anne Queffélec*


----------



## sAmUiLc

I think they removed too much high. On many tracks piano sounds like being played in an echo chamber. A little more hiss left would've been nice. Surprise to find it that way since APR has been very dependable in restoration job. Perhaps that was the best they could do with the sources they have on hand?

Funny, I found some soft rain sound on YouTube and playing it on my laptop in the background. It does its job, adding some hissing and creating a certain sensation.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 27*
> 
> Daniel Barenboim on piano.
> View attachment 177738


Sorry, that is Curzon on the piano in # 27. Barenboim conducts. He plays the piano in the double concerto and conducts.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Concerto No.1 BWV 1052

CPE Bach

Concerto WQ 23


----------



## Manxfeeder

sAmUiLc said:


> Sorry, that is Curzon on the piano in # 27. Barenboim conducts. He plays the piano in the double concerto and conducts.


Oops. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, La Mer*

Seiji Ozawa conducting.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich & Glazunov Violin Concertos

Nicola Benedetti (violin)

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kirill Karabits


----------



## Floeddie

*Dvořák, Antonín Leopold: Symphony No. 8 - Marin Alsop, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Enthusiast

Maconchy's string quartets 9 - 13, all played by the Mistry String Quartet. Maconchy's quartets are short (less than 15 minutes each) but quite concentrated. You can listen to one and be satisfied, or you can enjoy several in one sitting. Great music.


----------



## Philidor

Fully blown.
*
Ralph Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony (Symphony No. 1)*

Joan Rodgers
William Shimell
Royal Liverpool Choir and Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 & Triple Concerto

Isabelle Faust (violin), Jean-Guihen Queyras (violoncello) & Martin Helmchen (piano)

Gewandhausorchester, Herbert Blomstedt

Great DVD


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 2
Philharmoniker Hamburg - Simone Young
SACD


----------



## sAmUiLc

Karajan's live 9th ruled supreme in my world for a long time (the fact that I saw them live in that and felt ecstatic certainly helped). But when I got this one and started listening to it I was flabbergasted. From the beginning till the very end it surpassed the Little K's in every possible way. How is it possible? Literally in every possible way? But that was how I heard it and I had to accept that. The old champ was crushed and the new champ was born in my world and it ruled till..


----------



## Enthusiast

Searle's music is enormously worthwhile. Even the fillers on this disc have real substance.


----------



## Georgieva

Dmitriyevich said:


> View attachment 177741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinnikov: The two symphonies


Здророво! Спасибо Вам большое!


----------



## Georgieva

1989...
Wladimir Horowitz. At home.


----------



## Klavierman

"The People United Will Never Be Defeated!" played by Vadym Kholodenko. A commanding and well recorded performance.


----------



## Enthusiast

Goehr's _Symmetry Disorders Reach_, a relatively gentle (superficially almost "impressionistic") cycle of 15 shortish pieces.


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven:* Symphony No. 4 in B-flat major, Op. 60
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Recorded 1962, Blu-ray Disc Pure Audio edition 2014.

ETA: Such a delightful, rhythmically astute performance this is!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Emil Mlynarski *(1870-1935): *Violin concerto no.1 in D minor, op.11* (1897), as recorded in 2013 by *Eugene Ugorski* (violin), with the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, conducted by *Michał Dworzyński*.

Before Hyperion released this CD, I had never even remotely heard of Mlynarski. I find his violin concertos contain great beauty. Very satisfying listening. Makes me curious about his oeuvre. Too bad there are still precious few other recordings available of Mlynarski material, at least on Prestomusic.


----------



## Philidor

*Giuseppe Verdi: Rigoletto*

Duca – Jan Peerce
Gilda – Erna Berger
Rigoletto – Leonard Warren
Sparafucile – Italo Tajo
Maddelena – Nan Merriman
Monterone – Richard Wentworth

Robert Shaw Chorale
RCA Symphony Orchestra

Renato Cellini










A fine performance. From my perspective, that’s mainly due to Leonard Warren. A tremendous voice and dramatic expression. Incandescent acuti. Great singing in every way. Maybe Gobbi was superior in detailling, however, my impression is that Warren achieves more just by using the right colour than Gobbi with all detailling. One singer for the brain and one singer for the heart …

Jan Peerce … a mighty voice. In the scene starting with “Ella mi fu rapita” I just waited for him pulling the sword out of the tree … I missed charme, elegance and flippancy. Otherwise, Peerce just offers a sonic event.

Berger sings Gilda with a sweet and girlish voice. Liked it very much.

Other protagonists, Sparafucile, Maddalena, Monterone very good.

Renato Cellini conducts a great performance.

After all, a fine perfomance, not first rate for the Duca, but very enjoyable. And Warren is “la raison d’être” of the recording.


----------



## Chilham

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8
Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## jim prideaux

Paavo Jarvi in Bremen.......

Brahms 3rd and 4th Symphonies.

Need these wonderful performances of great music to take my mind off sitting through a home defeat this afternoon.


----------



## libopera

*Bach*, _3 suites for cello_.

💗 *Zara Nelsova* 💗


----------



## MartinDB

Janacek's Kata Kabanova, Charles Mackerras with the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## MartinDB

jim prideaux said:


> Paavo Jarvi in Bremen.......
> 
> Brahms 3rd and 4th Symphonies.
> 
> Need these wonderful performances of great music to take my mind off sitting through a home defeat this afternoon.


May I ask who lost at home?


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jean Sibelius* (1865-1957): *Symphony no.5 in E-flat, op.82* (1919), as recorded in 1960 by the *Philharmonia Orchestra*, conducted by *Herbert von Karajan*.

Oldies but goodies. Very rewarding listening imho. I think I read somewhere that Sibelius had once commented that he felt that Karajan was the only conductor who truly understood what he had in mind?


----------



## jim prideaux

MartinDB said:


> May I ask who lost at home?


Sunderland lost 1-0 to Cardiff.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Well if you can't beat 'em,.join 'em. Zefiro Baroque Orchestra, Alfredo Bernardini.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

13hm13 said:


> Georg Wilhelm Rauchenecker: Orchestral Works
> Sy 1.


LOL - did you see the take down of Rauchenecker on DH recently?


----------



## sAmUiLc

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 177757
> 
> 
> *Jean Sibelius* (1865-1957): *Symphony no.5 in E-flat, op.82* (1919), as recorded in 1960 by the *Philharmonia Orchestra*, conducted by *Herbert von Karajan*.
> 
> Oldies but goodies. Very rewarding listening imho. I think I read somewhere that _Sibelius had once commented that he felt that Karajan was the only conductor who truly understood what he had in mind?_


Sibelius has said that kind of silly stuff so many times on so many musicians, you cannot take it at face value.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique - Intégrale (Georges Delvallée, Accord, 12 CD's)*

A download from many years ago. Playing the seventh and eighth CD (Le Cycle Après La Pentecôte, Op. 57, covering the CD's 7-12).


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Malx

A mini theme for tonights listening - the LSO:

*Nielsen, Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments' - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.

Andrzej Panufnik, Sinfonia di Sfere - LSO, David Atherton.*

Nielsen's second symphony is the only one of his I've heard in concert. Back in 1991 I saw the Royal Scottish National Orchestra under Bryden Thomson give a powerful rendition - recordings can never capture the scale and depth of sound created in a concert hall (stating the obvious I know). The same concert had Alicia de Larrocha playing Beethoven Piano Concerto No 3, very impresssively I should add.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Malx said:


> A mini theme for tonights listening - the LSO:
> 
> *Nielsen, Symphony No 2 'The Four Temperaments' - LSO, Sir Colin Davis.
> 
> Andrzej Panufnik, Sinfonia di Sfere - LSO, David Atherton.*
> 
> Nielsen's second symphony is the only one of his I've heard in concert. Back in 1991 I saw the Royal Scottish National Orchestra under Bryden Thomson give a powerful rendition - recordings can never capture the scale and depth of sound created in a concert hall (stating the obvious I know). The same concert had Alicia de Larrocha playing Beethoven Piano Concerto No 3, very impresssively I should add.


It would be great to have a composer or label night.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Mel Bonis* (1858-1937): *Mélisande, op.109* (~1918), as recorded in 2009 by *Maria Stembolskaya* on the CD "*Femmes de légende*".

Mel in this case stands for Mélanie. Wikipedia mentions she 'neutralized' her first name because of the preconceptions against female composers back then.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Charles Tournemire *(1870-1939): *Triple Choral, op.41* (1925), as recorded in 2019 by *Tjeerd van der Ploeg*, organ at St. Pierre, Douai, France.

Art Rock's posts on Tournemire inspired me to try some of his organ works. Really enjoyed his Triple Choral (22 minutes) this evening. The work seems to be going from explorative to almost meditative, as if a religious or spiritual search gently led to salvation. Very nice.


----------



## tortkis

Grażyna Bacewicz: Violin Concertos Nos 1, 3 and 7 - Joanna Kurkowicz, Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Łukasz Borowicz (Chandos)









No. 1 and 3 are very good, but no. 7 (1965) is exceptional.


----------



## Malx

*Arnold, Symphony No 3 - LSO, Richard Hickox.*
Arnold's symphonies are well worth giving a spin from time to time.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

tortkis said:


> Grażyna Bacewicz: Violin Concertos Nos 1, 3 and 7 - Joanna Kurkowicz, Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Łukasz Borowicz (Chandos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. 1 and 3 are very good, but no. 7 (1965) is exceptional.


That's a lot of wicz on this cd...


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47*

_National Symphony Orchestra
Mstislav Rostropovich_
Work length 45:25


----------



## Malx

littlejohnuk1 said:


> It would be great to have a composer or label night.


If, as I suspect, you are suggesting a composer/label night for all to contribute to then why not set one up as a seperate thread. However personally I'd probably pass as I tend to follow my own listening preferences at any given time. The only exception being that I follow the string quartet thread.
But if you wish - press on and I think you may well be successful


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Zoltán Kodály: *String Quartets No. 1, Op. 2 and No. 2, Op. 10
Alexander String Quartet

I'm getting better at accepting these perfectly lovely pieces on their own terms, and not as "not quite Bartók," as I once did. Having such a convincing performance as here certainly helps.


----------



## Malx

Next LSO recording- a fav'.
*Britten, Violin Concerto - Janine Jansen, LSO, Paavo Jarvi.*

Over the years this concerto has grown in my estimation now its up near the top of my concerto list - if I had one!


----------



## starthrower

Berlin Classics 










GRP Records 1986

I remember the Eddie Daniels album being released to rave reviews back in the mid 80s but I never picked up a copy. I just found one today for 2 dollars. The music is phenomenal as is the digital recording made in London. It features music by CPE, and JS Bach, and a beautiful three movement concerto written for Daniels by Argentinian composer, Jorge Calandrelli.


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Malx

*Walton, Viola Concerto (1961 version) - Maxim Vengerov, LSO, Mstislav Rostropovich.*

Vengerov playing viola and violin on this disc.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

More Eastern European choral music - in fact an EP!


----------



## littlejohnuk1

A bit of a more light-hearted palatte cleanser:


----------



## starthrower

1995









1992


----------



## sAmUiLc

Vadim Repin, Alexander Markovich - Tutta Bravura


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1998 CD release of "Tutta Bravura" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





The violinists who can play this kind of virtuosic pieces with the requisite flair are thinning out even though the ones who are able to play Tchaikovsky or Mendelssohn concertos perfectly with every note phrased on the dot multiply. I remember Perlman used to dedicate a whole half to this kind in his recital. So much fun! Therefore this CD is a delightful issue definitely. Young Repin displays just the right flair mixed with a bit of elegance.


----------



## Weston

Philidor said:


> Fully blown.
> 
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony (Symphony No. 1)*
> 
> Joan Rodgers
> William Shimell
> Royal Liverpool Choir and Orchestra
> Vernon Handley


The only Vaughan Williams symphony not yet in my collection. I'm looking for the perfect fully blown recording and just haven't settled on one yet.


----------



## starthrower

2001 Nimbus

The major pieces included are the clarinet concerto, and Music For Love's Labour's Lost. Also includes two short works for string orchestra, and Eclogue for Piano and Strings.


----------



## Weston

*20th (and possibly 21st) Century Eclectic Orchestral Evening

Ketil Hvoslef - L'homme armé*
Ingar Bergy / Sjøforsvarets musikkorps








I won't pretend I know anything about this composer. This is a first listen. This piece sounds very much like light hearted incidental music for a film or program music of some kind, and I don't know the program. I'm having trouble finding a structure, but there are some nice unexpected rhythmic elements and the occasional snare roll in keeping with the title of the piece. There is also a pseudo-baroque pomp segment in the middle I found very surprising. Overall a fun piece but puzzling.

*Per Nørgård - Symphony No. 2 (1970)*
John Storgårds / Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra








A 23 minute symphony in one continuous movement. This feels like spectralism, though I'm not 100% sure. I hear hints of Ligeti. Okay - more than hints! I am reminded of Ligeti's "Clocks and Clouds" in a good way. 

*Alfred Schnittke - Concerto for viola and orchestra*
Yuri Bashmet, viola / Gennady Rozhdestvensky / USSR Ministry Of Culture Symphony Orchestra








Inspired by elgar's ghost's recent listening. The only work of Schnittke's I'm very familiar with is the excellent "For Liverpool." Though I have a couple of his symphonies in my collection, they just haven't come up much on random play. I love the viola in a concerto setting. (There, I said it.) This piece also features some quite odd orchestral colors with instrument timbres I can't quite identify. One section of movement 2 even sounds like maybe a harpsichord or celeste morphing into a trumpet somehow. The Largo finale features some spine chilling double stop fifths (or maybe fourths - I don't have perfect pitch). Very strange and wonderful! I love everything I've heard from Schnittke so far. 

Tonight's 60 minutes flew by!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

*Bruckner, Max Reger, London Philharmonic Orchestra*, Neeme Järvi – Symphony No. 8 In C Minor / Variations And Fugue On A Theme Of Beethoven Op. 86*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Maconchy's string quartets 9 - 13, all played by the Mistry String Quartet. Maconchy's quartets are short (less than 15 minutes each) but quite concentrated. You can listen to one and be satisfied, or you can enjoy several in one sitting. Great music.


These SQs are in dire need of a modern recording. I wish some enterprising quartet would take up the mantle and record them.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I think tonight's listening session will be some back-to-back *Honegger*. He's a composer who I feel is sometimes short-changed as being a "one-hit wonder" with _Pacific 231_, but a deeper dive into his oeuvre and I believe one will realize just how multi-faceted his sound-world is. So on the menu will be the following works:

*Concerto da camera
Nicolas Chalvin (cor anglais), Etienne Plasman (piano)
Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra
Arturo Tamayo*










*String Quartet No. 2 in D major
Ludwig Quartet*










*Une cantate de Noël
Robert Court (organ), James Rutherford (baritone)
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Tewkesbury Abbey Schola Cantorum ; Dean Close School Chamber Choir, BBC National Chorus of Wales
Thierry Fischer*


----------



## sAmUiLc

4 10 20 🙏


----------



## Rogerx

Bréval & Devienne: Chamber Music

Piccolo Concerto Wien


Breval: String Trio in C Major, Op. 39 No. 3
Breval: String Trio in D Major, Op. 39 No. 2
Breval: String Trio in G Major, Op. 39 No. 1
Devienne: Bassoon Quartet in C, Op. 73 No. 1
Devienne: Bassoon Quartet in G minor, Op. 73 No. 3
Devienne: Bassoon Quartet, Op. 73 No. 2


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Buxtehude - Organ Works, Vol 2
Koopman, organ









Bridge - Piano Quintet
Scott - Piano Quintet No 1
Bingham SQ, Terroni 









Beethoven - Piano Concerto 4
Franck - Symphonic Variations
Ravel - Piano Concerto in G
Belohlavek/Prague Philharmonia; Moravec


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Kalliwoda: String Quartets No. 1-3


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Sousa - Music for Wind Band Volume 1

Royal Artillery Band, Keith Brion


Sousa: Daughters of Texas
Sousa: Foshay Tower Washington Memorial
Sousa: Hail to the Spirit of Liberty
Sousa: Hands Across The Sea
Sousa: Humoresque of George Gershwin's Swanee
Sousa: Imperial Edward March
Sousa: Manhattan Beach
Sousa: Marches
Sousa: Suite: Looking Upward
Sousa: The Invincible Eagle
Sousa: The Kansas Wildcats
Sousa: Waltz: Colonial Dames


----------



## haydnguy

Debussy (1862-1918)


*Children's Corner *- orchestration, André Caplet
*Six Épigraphes antiques *- orchestration, Ernest Ansermet
*Clair de lune *- orchestration, Leopold Stokowski
*Sarabande *- orchestration, Maurice Ravel
*Danse *- orchestration, Maurice Ravel
*La Soirée dans Grenade *- orchestration, Henri Busser
*Petite Suite *- orchestration, Henri Busser
*Clair de lune *- orchestration, André Caplet

Orchestre symphonique de Quebec
Yoav Talmi


----------



## Chilham

Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1
Vladimir Jurowski, State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia "Evgeny Svetlanov", Alina Ibragimova









Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1
Paavo Järvi, Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Steven Isserlis









Shostakovich: Symphony No. 15
Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony Orchestra









Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G Minor
Alissa Margulis, Lyda Chen, Martha Argerich, Mischa Maisky, Renaud Capuçon


----------



## OCEANE

Haven't listened to Bach cello suites for quite a while, this time went through Suite 1, 2, & 3.


----------



## OCEANE

Beethoven Symphony No. 2 (a work of his early period) that I like it as well as those famous ones.


----------



## Becca

Malx said:


> *Andrzej Panufnik, Sinfonia di Sfere - LSO, David Atherton.*


It is interesting to see David Atherton's name pop up as he has rather a 'history' with San Diego. In 1980 he became the music director of the San Diego Symphony which he certainly did a lot to improve, unfortunately he also did quite a bit to disturb the morale of the orchestra which wasn't helped when he started a relationship with one of the first violins ... who just happened to be the wife of the orchestra's principal flute! He finally married said violinist about 27 years later. The principal flute subsequently moved to become the principal in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák - Symphonies Nos. 7 & 8

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


----------



## jim prideaux

Starting the day with Skrowaczeski's Oehms recording of Bruckner's 5th.


----------



## OCEANE

"Erinnerung" (HM 2020) a collection of Mahler's songs
The last two songs were produced with Mahler's piano recordings (Welte-Mignon piano rolls) as accompaniments for Karg.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Cyril Scott* (1879-1970): *The Garden of Soul - Sympathy* (from "*Poems for piano*", 1912), as recorded in 2019 by *Nino Gvetadze*.

Calm, quasi-impressionistic day starter.


----------



## Philidor

Towards the end of the liturgical year, it gets difficult to match Bach's cantatas with today's sunday. In Bach's time, they just numbered the sundays consecutively. Bach would have celebrated the 21th Sunday after Trinity today.

Modern organisation of the sundays uses the concept of the three last sunday in the liturgical year. Antepenultimate Sunday, Penultimate Sunday and Last Sunday. The Antepenultimate Sunday has its focus on death, the Penultimate Sunday on the Last Judgement and the Last Sunday on Eternity, The modern arrangement shall ensure that these topics occur in each liturgical year. 

Here there is Bach in consecutive order, written for the 21th Sunday after Trinity:

*J. S. Bach: "Ich glaube, lieber Herr, hilf meinem Unglauben" BWV 109*

Bogna Bartosz, Jörg Dürmüller
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman


----------



## Philidor

Weston said:


> The only Vaughan Williams symphony not yet in my collection. I'm looking for the perfect fully blown recording and just haven't settled on one yet.


I think there is nothing wrong with Handleys wonderful recording. Great soloists, a really good choir and ... beyond and sheer power and fine moods, the art of transition, which makes a good deal of a successful performance of the Sea Symphony to my mind.


----------



## Rogerx

The Long 17th Century: A Cornucopia of Early Keyboard Music

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)



Anglebert: Tombeau de Monsieur de Chambonnieres
Arauxo: Tiento de medio registro de tiple de decimo tono
Bruna: XI. Tiento de falsas 6º tono
Byrd: Walsingham
Couperin, L: Duo in G minor
Ferrabosco, A I: Fantasia in G final
Macedo, A: Ricercare a quatro de 4º tom
Pasquini, B: Toccata con lo Scherzo del Cucco
Radino: Galliarda Seconda
Scheidemann: Galliarda in D minor
Sweelinck: Mein junges Leben hat ein End
Tomkins: A sad Pavan for these distracted times


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Cyrillus Kreek* (1889-1962): *Requiem* (1927), as recorded in 1999 by the Estonian National Opera Chorus, Ellerhein Girls Choir, Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, conducted by *Arvo Volmer*. With Mati Turi (tenor), Piret Aidulo (organ). 

Very accessible interwar-period requiem by this Estonian composer, i.m.o. Contains both traditional and contemporary elements. Wide-ranging variations in mood and intensity. Some passages seem to foreshadow Rutter.


----------



## MartinDB

Schnittke's 3rd quartet in this recording I picked up from a library selling off old cds. Enjoying it and feeling simultaneously annoyed I missed the discussion of the work on the weekly quartet thread recently (I am still finding my way around the site).


----------



## sAmUiLc

This summertime BS is disturbing my sleeping pattern as usual. Every 6 months I have to suffer through the bio-rhythm change for no good reason. Well, I am going to play this opera and if I am too sleepy then will finish it tomorrow morning.









1 of the Little K's absolute masterpieces 😘😍🥰


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Playing all of Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 23, 24 and 27 (op.20-4.5.6).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Continuing my Alfred Schnittke binge-fest with various non-vocal
orchestral works - part one for late morning and early afternoon.​Weston mentioned in a recent post that one of the Schnittke orchestral works most familiar to him is the later _For Liverpool_. Ironically, I've never heard this as regrettably when BIS boxed up Schnittke's symphonies they left off the shorter works which were originally on some of the individual discs - _For Liverpool_, _Pianissimo_, _Symphonic Prelude_ and _Nagasaki_.

Symphony [no.0] (1956-57):

with the Cape Philharmonic Orchestra/Owain Arwel Hughes









Violin Concerto no.1 (1957 - rev. by 1963):









_Music for piano and chamber orchestra_ (1964):

with Vasily Lobanov (pf.) and the Russian State Symphony
Orchestra/Gennady Rozhdestvensky









Suite from the music for the film _Adventures of a Dentist_ (1965):


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Sommer: Orchestral Songs

Mojca Erdmann, Anke Vondung, Mauro Peter, Benjamin Appl, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Guillermo García Calvo


Sommer, H: Beherzigung I
Sommer, H: Der König von Thule
Sommer, H: Erinnerung
Sommer, H: Freisinn
Sommer, H: Hunold Singuf, Op. 4
Sommer, H: Im Dorfe blüht die Linde, Op. 2 No. 2
Sommer, H: Im Sturme, Op. 4 No. 3
Sommer, H: Lorelei, Op. 13
Sommer, H: Mignons Heimath
Sommer, H: Nachts in der Kajüte
Sommer, H: Rastlose Liebe
Sommer, H: Sir Aethelbert, Op. 11 No. 4
Sommer, H: Wandrers Nachtlied


Hans Sommer (20 July 1837 in Braunschweig (Brunswick) – 26 April 1922 in Braunschweig) was a German composer and mathematician


----------



## elgar's ghost

Rogerx said:


> Hans Sommer: Orchestral Songs
> 
> Mojca Erdmann, Anke Vondung, Mauro Peter, Benjamin Appl, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Guillermo García Calvo
> 
> 
> Sommer, H: Beherzigung I
> Sommer, H: Der König von Thule
> Sommer, H: Erinnerung
> Sommer, H: Freisinn
> Sommer, H: Hunold Singuf, Op. 4
> Sommer, H: Im Dorfe blüht die Linde, Op. 2 No. 2
> Sommer, H: Im Sturme, Op. 4 No. 3
> Sommer, H: Lorelei, Op. 13
> Sommer, H: Mignons Heimath
> Sommer, H: Nachts in der Kajüte
> Sommer, H: Rastlose Liebe
> Sommer, H: Sir Aethelbert, Op. 11 No. 4
> Sommer, H: Wandrers Nachtlied
> 
> 
> Hans Sommer (20 July 1837 in Braunschweig (Brunswick) – 26 April 1922 in Braunschweig) was a German composer and mathematician


Not sure why, Rogerx, but the images for your selections haven't been appearing on my screen since yesterday. Is it just a glitch at my end of things, do you think?

*EDIT:* They are all there now


----------



## Rogerx

elgar's ghost said:


> Not sure why, Rogerx, but the images for your selections haven't been appearing on my screen since yesterday. Is it just a glitch at my end of things, do you think?


It's a problem with postimage, if I go to that site I have to wait before the pic's appear. 🙁


----------



## Rogerx

Ernst Mielck: Symphony in F minor

Liisa Pohjola (piano)

Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


Mielck: Concert Piece for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 9
Mielck: Symphony in F Minor, Op. 4


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Reynaldo Hahn* (1875-1947): *Violin sonata in C* (1926), as recorded in 2013 by *Charles Sewart* (violin) & *Stephen Coombs* (piano).

Late-romantic chamber music.


----------



## Art Rock

*Frederico Moreno Torroba: Concierto en flamenco, Diálogos entre guitarra y orquesta, Aires de La Mancha, Suite castellana (Orquesta Filarmónica de Málaga, Manuel Coves, Pepe Romero, Vicente Coves, Naxos)*

Federico Moreno Torroba (3 March 1891 – 12 September 1982) was a Spanish composer, conductor, and theatrical impresario. He is especially remembered for his important contributions to the classical guitar repertoire, becoming one of the leading twentieth-century composers for the instrument (from Wiki). This CD contains two concertante works for guitar and orchestra, and two compositions for solo guitar, in the typical Spanish style. Not neglected masterpieces, but eminently enjoyable music.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Ein Heldenleben & Burleske

Bertrand Chamayou (piano), Orchestra dell’Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Dvořák*, Antonín (1841-1904)
*Piano Quintet in A*, Op. 81
*Psophos Quartet
Dana Ciocarlie* - Piano





*Beethoven*, Ludwig van (1770-1827)
*"Archduke" Piano Trio* in B flat, Op. 97
*Boulanger Trio*





*Brahms*, Johannes (1833-1897)
*Piano Quartet #1* In G Minor, Op. 25
*Skride Piano Quartet*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Philidor

Ongoing RVW,

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: A London Symphony (Symphony No. 2)*

Royal Liverpool Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Preludes & Satie: Gymnopedies, Gnossiennes

Fazil Say (piano)

Debussy: Préludes - Book 1
Satie: Six Gnossiennes
Satie: Trois Gymnopédies
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 1
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 2
Satie: Gymnopédie No. 3


----------



## Bourdon

Brahms

CD1

Variations on a theme by Paganini
Variations and Fugue on a theme by G.F.Handel
4 Ballades


----------



## Philidor

I had to investigate further.

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 3 F major op. 90*

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
William Steinberg










Ok, not exactly on the lyric side, but it convinced me.


----------



## Vasks

_Judging John_

*Corigliano - Overture to "Gazebo Dances" (Lang/USAF Heritage of America Band)
Corigliano - Symphony #1 (Barenboim/Erato)*


----------



## starthrower

I decided to pick up this CD after listening to one of his pieces in the Boulez / Erato box.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two more Rubbra symphonies: the 6th and the amazing 9th ("Sinfonia sacra"), a work for Contralto, Soprano and Baritone with orchestra and chorus - a masterpiece that deserves many recordings as one of the great English choral works.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Violin Concertos / Symphony No. 22


Pinchas Zukerman violin and conductor

National Arts Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 6*

Jochum and the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## starthrower

Enthusiast said:


> Two more Rubbra symphonies: the 6th and the amazing 9th ("Sinfonia sacra"), a work for Contralto, Soprano and Baritone with orchestra and chorus - a masterpiece that deserves many recordings as one of the great English choral works.


I need to listen to the 9th. Choral works were a strong point for Hickox. I have 6 & 8 on Lyrita conducted by Del Mar, and Handley.


----------



## Philidor

Next Bach for the 21th Sunday after Trinity.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Aus tiefer Not schrei ich zu dir" BWV 38*

Carolyn Sampson, Daniel Taylor, Mark Padmore, Peter Kooij
Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various non-vocal orchestral works part two
scattered throughout the rest of the afternoon.

Violin Concerto no.2 (1966):









Suite from the music for the film _The Commissar_ (1967):
Suite from the music for the film _The Glass Harmonica_ (1968):
Suite from the music for the film _The Waltz_ (1969):
Suite from the music for the film _Sport, Sport, Sport_ (1970):









Concerto for oboe, harp and strings (1971):

with Helen Jahren (ob.) and Kjell Axel Lier (hp.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

String quintet no. 2 by Mendelssohn with Doric quartet/Timothy Ridout now (and string quintet by Cherubini earlier).


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ifukube
Arctic Forest
Orchestra Nipponica
Tetsuji Honna*










Ifukube was more than some film composer who wrote music for one Godzilla movie after another. His serious concert music is most definitely worth checking out. There are some gems in his oeuvre. It's surprising how good a lot of his music is actually. So if you're looking for more Japanese folk influenced classical music then Ifukube is your man. I also hear influences from other composers like Stravinsky, Debussy Sibelius and, as strange as it may sound, Holst.


----------



## Philidor

The Quartet of the Current Week.

*Luigi Chérubini: String Quartet No. 1 E-flat major*

Melos Quartett










Ok, that's Chérubini in quartet writing ... I think I should give this hexalogy a closer look ...


----------



## 13hm13

Mahler Symphony No. 10 - Jean Martinon Chicago Symphony Orchestra (Live Recording)


----------



## Rogerx

CD15

VIVALDI: Four Concertos, Op.8 Nos. 1-4, RV 269, 315, 293 & 297 – “The Four Seasons” (1959 recording) Felix Ayo violin

I Musici


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy* (1809-1847): *String quartet no.6 in F minor, op.80* ("*Requiem for Fanny*", 1847), as recorded in 2002 by the Sharon quartet. 

Written on the untimely death of his sister, which had completely devastated him. Later that year, Felix would die of more or less the same cause (a stroke).


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arvo Pärt *(1935): *Fratres* (1977), as recorded in 1984 by *Gidon Kremer* (violin) &* Keith Jarrett* (piano).

I think together with "Summa", "Alina" & "Spiegel im Spiegel", one of Pärt's breakthrough pieces at the end of the seventies.


----------



## Chilham

Cherubini's String Quartet No. 1 isn't on my listening radar, but No. 6 is, so I'll content myself with that.









Cherubini: String Quartet No. 6
Quartetto Savinio


----------



## Enthusiast

A week or so ago I played the wonderful Kim Kashkashian recording of Kurtag's _Signs, Games and Messages_. That was the solo viola version of the work and was coupled with Ligeti's solo viola sonata. This recording has _Signs, Games and Messages _played by three strings (violin, viola and cello) which is a little different. It's enjoyable but also underlines how great the Kashkashian account is as it somehow comes over as the more varied. This disc has two other Kurtag works: the _Holderlin-Gesange _(for baritone, trombone and tuba) and _...Pas à pas - nulle part... _(for baritone, string trio and percussion). All in all a great record.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Dichterliebe by Schumann for viola with Timothy Ridout. Wish I could play viola like that...I can play Baby Shark without vibrato, but with a bouncy bow!


----------



## Merl

Prompted by Becca's blind comparison thread I delved back into one of my Rachmaninov Isle of the Dead recordings. This isn't my favourite IOTD but it's a decent one. Excellent sonics.


----------



## Rogerx

Gombert Motets I - Beauty Farm

Beauty Farm


Gombert: Ave Mater Matris Dei
Gombert: Ave salus mundi
Gombert: Benedicta es
Gombert: Descendi in Hortum Meum
Gombert: Domine, non secundum peccata
Gombert: Emendus in melius
Gombert: O beata Maria 5vv


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Rachmaninov*: Trio élégiaque 1 in g minor
*Tchaikovsky*: Piano Trio in a minor, op. 50

Vadim Rapin, violin
Mischa Maisky, cello
Lang Lang, piano


----------



## littlejohnuk1

In an outre mood.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Bruno Maderna* (1920-1973): *Requiem* (1943-1946), as recorded in 2013 by *Bernhard Berchtold* (tenor), *Renatus Mészár *(bass);* Leipzig Radio Choir*, *Robert Schumann Philharmonie*, conducted by *Frank Beermann*.

Conceived while he was interred in Dachau when he was just 23 years old in 1943, when death seemed certain, Maderna finished this in 1946, after which it was presumably lost. It was rediscovered in 2006. While there are certainly dark and bleak passages (for example, the choir whispering horridly in Lux Aeterna), I found it surprising to notice a strong late-romantic atmosphere throughout.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*György Ligeti* (1923-2006): *San Francisco Polyphony* (1974), as recorded in 2001 by the *Berliner Philharmoniker*, conducted by *Jonathan Nott.*

Commissioned by the San Francisco Symphony orchestra in 1973-74, to celebrate their sixtieth birthday.
Remarkable and highly varied 13-minute piece - with many sounds I never thought an orchestra would be able to produce. To me, this piece comes across as a kaleidoscope of the beehive that this city is: the busyness, the traffic, the innovations... there's even what seems to be a soundscape of a devastating earthquake. Makes for interesting listening.


----------



## Georgieva

Fantastic...


----------



## Enthusiast

Tippett's last work and his astonishing _Vision of St Augustine_, a complex and dense sounding work that attempts (and with John Shirley-Quirk delivers it) a portrayal of religious ecstasy._ The Rose Lake _is easy to love, the _Vision _takes a little time but there is nothing quite like it in music.

_







_


----------



## Georgieva

*Brahms: The Symphonies 
Riccardo Chailly *
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (Decca 2013)


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Georgieva

*FRANZ LISZT 
The Symphonies*

A Faust Symphony (1857) 
Dante Symphony (1856)
Les Préludes (1854) 
Prometheus (1850)

Solti


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Enthusiast said:


> A week or so ago I played the wonderful Kim Kashkashian recording of Kurtag's _Signs, Games and Messages_. That was the solo viola version of the work and was coupled with Ligeti's solo viola sonata. This recording has _Signs, Games and Messages _played by three strings (violin, viola and cello) which is a little different. It's enjoyable but also underlines how great the Kashkashian account is as it somehow comes over as the more varied. This disc has two other Kurtag works: the _Holderlin-Gesange _(for baritone, trombone and tuba) and _...Pas à pas - nulle part... _(for baritone, string trio and percussion). All in all a great record.


I misread that first line and thought `what?`Then realised she is Armenian


----------



## Georgieva

Bulgarian special: 

*Lubomir Pipkov (1904-1974)
Complete Piano Music - Volume One*
_Ancient Dance_ (1946)
Spring Caprices, Op 78 (1971-72)
_From 1 to 15_, Op 81 (1973)
Dobromir Tsenov (piano)
rec. 2022, Studio 1 of the Royal Birmingham Conservatoire, Birmingham, UK

Recommended


----------



## littlejohnuk1

My fave Raif album at the moment:


----------



## Enthusiast

A bit more Tippett - the triple concerto.


----------



## Bourdon

Handel

Five Great Suites for Harpsichord (London, 1720) - Ton Koopman


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Žibuoklė Martinaitytė* (1973): *Saudade* (2017), as recorded in 2019 by the *Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Giedrė Šlekytė*.

I.m.h.o. hard to categorize, but extremely intriguing soundscapes. Seems to me she has an uncanny talent for delving into the depths of the human psyche. I find it fascinating listening.


----------



## vincula

Exciting reading of Beethoven's piano concerto no.2 










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Philidor

A festival of voices.

*Giuseppe Verdi: Rigoletto*

Duca – Jussi Björling
Gilda - Bidu Sayão
Rigoletto – Leonard Warren
Sparafucile – Norman Cordon
Maddalena – Martha Lipton
Monterone – William Hargrave

Chorus and Orchestra of the Metropolitan Opera

Cesare Sodero

Met live 29th December 1945










In terms of sheer vocal overwhelming, no recording on my shelf matches this one. Björling was no intellectual, don’t wait for details, but the voice … Warren is at least on par with the studio recording. Bidu Sayão, with beautiful voice too, is for me one of the most credible Gildas.

Sodero delivers less tension than Cellini. Too bad.

However, in terms of voices, this is a top recording imho. For details go to Kraus, Gobbi and Callas. For conducting, see Giulini, Solti, Bonynge, Serafin and maybe Cellini.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Shoskofiev

Dmitriyevich said:


> View attachment 177783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalliwoda: String Quartets No. 1-3


You should have added that these string quartets are so good! If there is chamber music from the 19th Century that deserves to be better known, this is a strong candidate.


----------



## Shoskofiev

Enthusiast said:


> Two more Rubbra symphonies: the 6th and the amazing 9th ("Sinfonia sacra"), a work for Contralto, Soprano and Baritone with orchestra and chorus - a masterpiece that deserves many recordings as one of the great English choral works.


I don't consider Rubbra's 9th a masterpiece. Actually, I think it's a little dull, but that's a matter of tastes in the end.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

From yesterday.

*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor op. 15

*Maurizio Pollini, piano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm*


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Dvorak* - 4 late tone poems Op. 107, 108 109 & 110

Does anyone out there love Dvorak's tone poems? I know I do.

Kertesz does three of the famous four superbly. Kubelik does all four even better. But, it's Mackerras who I turn to for the gold standard.

This CD (that I ripped to my iTunes library, see below) is one of the greatest late-romantic releases of all time. It's that good. The direction, the playing, the sound quality - it is head and shoulders above all others. And the thing is, it 'proves' that Dvorak is up there with the very best, and these compositions are top-flight examples of the highest achievements in western music!

Btw, buying from Britain, Qobuz have the download in 16-bit CD quality for just £4.29. I don't know the price when buying from the colonies - I know most TC members are from the US.

I don't mind admitting that I cried today listening to these recordings, remembering the day that I paid £16 for the CD 🤣


----------



## Bkeske

Paavo Berglund conducts Sibelius - Music Of Sibelius, (Non-Symphony works collection). Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. His Masters Voice 1982 4LP Box

Spinning the box


----------



## Bourdon

HenryPenfold said:


> *Dvorak* - 4 late tone poems Op. 107, 108 109 & 110
> 
> Does anyone out there love Dvorak's tone poems? I know I do.
> 
> Kertesz does three of the famous four superbly. Kubelik does all four even better. But, it's Mackerras who I turn to for the gold standard.
> 
> This CD (that I ripped to my iTunes library, see below) is one of the greatest late-romantic releases of all time. It's that good. The direction, the playing, the sound quality - it is head and shoulders above all others. And the thing is, it 'proves' that Dvorak is up there with the very best, and these compositions are top-flight examples of the highest achievements in western music!
> 
> Btw, buying from Britain, Qobuz have the download in 16-bit CD quality for just £4.29. I don't know the price when buying from the colonies - I know most TC members are from the US.
> 
> *I don't mind admitting that I cried today listening to these recordings, remembering the day that I paid £16 for the CD *🤣
> 
> 
> View attachment 177827


Keep up the good spirit.....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Philidor said:


> Fully blown.
> 
> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony (Symphony No. 1)*
> 
> Joan Rodgers
> William Shimell
> Royal Liverpool Choir and Orchestra
> Vernon Handley


Coincidentally, I've been listening to A Sea Symphony a lot in the last few days in preparation for a concert ticket that I have for 17th November in London. I'm a huge Vernon Handley fan and this performance is excellent all-round. I was also impressed with the Elder/Halle. I bought that cycle because it's stupid-cheap on Qobuz and was pleasantly surprised by some of the performances, especially #1


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> Paavo Berglund conducts Sibelius - Music Of Sibelius, (Non-Symphony works collection). Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra. His Masters Voice 1982 4LP Box
> 
> Spinning the box


That's a great album and I'm envious that you have it on vinyl 👍


----------



## Enthusiast

Shoskofiev said:


> I don't consider Rubbra's 9th a masterpiece. Actually, I think it's a little dull, but that's a matter of tastes in the end.


If we all wrote similar criticisms every time someone posted music we don't like this thread would be ruined! There is the rest of the forum for that. I guess you don't care a lot for the English 20th century choral tradition. 

(Edited 7 Nov)


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat, Op. 83

*Wilhelm Backhaus, piano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm*

Backhaus was 85 years old when this was recorded. A terrific performance.


----------



## HenryPenfold

jim prideaux said:


> Sunderland lost 1-0 to Cardiff.


More importantly, Spurs lost to the scousers. At least Kane netted a sixth in consecutive fixtures, closing in on Martin Chivers' 1971 Tottenham record of 7.


----------



## Kiki

*Andrzej Panufnik*
_Sinfonia Elegiaca (Symphony No. 2)_
*Konzerthausorchester Berlin / Łukasz Borowicz*
Rec. 2010
CPO

Beautiful, affectionate music from Panufnik's anti-war sorrow-protest-lament symphony.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Philidor said:


> I think there is nothing wrong with Handleys wonderful recording. Great soloists, a really good choir and ... beyond and sheer power and fine moods, the art of transition, which makes a good deal of a successful performance of the Sea Symphony to my mind.


no-one does gear changes like Tod


----------



## Becca

HenryPenfold said:


> Coincidentally, I've been listening to A Sea Symphony a lot in the last few days in preparation for a concert ticket that I have for 17th November in London. I'm a huge Vernon Handley fan and this performance is excellent all-round. I was also impressed with the Elder/Halle. I bought that cycle because it's stupid-cheap on Qobuz and was pleasantly surprised by some of the performances, especially #1


I got the Handley/RLPO back when it was first released and thought it very good except for the rather recessed recording of the baritone (did they ever remaster it?), however the Elder/Halle jumped to the top of the list when it was released.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Becca said:


> I got the Handley/RLPO back when it was first released and thought it very good except for the rather recessed recording of the baritone (did they ever remaster it?), however the Elder/Halle jumped to the top of the list when it was released.


I also bought it on its original release and agree that the recessed sound was a problem. Happily they did remaster it a few years later and it is superb. I have both CDs and the difference is huge. Great performance, either way.


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique - Intégrale (Georges Delvallée, Accord, 12 CD's)*

A download from many years ago. Playing the ninth and tenth CD (Le Cycle Après La Pentecôte, Op. 57, covering the CD's 7-12).


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Wonderful playing and sound. (Mozart Piano Sonata No,8, a selection of Beethoven Bagatelles, Debussy's "Children's Corner" and a selection of Preludes.)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler 9th
Carlo Maria Giulini conducts Philadelphia Orchestra.
live 1979.. on CD-R

It is Ormandy's Philadelphia Orchestra - the distinction is important since the orchestra under Ormandy was one of the greatest orchestras in the history. Not any more in my opinion.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Branko

I like this historic 1939 Brahms double concerto for its wonderful coherence - between the two solosist, and between soloists and orchestra. Heifetz, Feuermann, Ormandy & Philadelphia.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4









Kurt Sanderling conducts.

Toward the end of his life, Sanderling would come to LA to conduct LAPO every year. And he was treated like a cult figure by the LA audience. One year, I finally took up courage (?) and drove more than an hour from Orange County and went to attend his Sunday matinee concert. On the program were a Haydn symphony and Mahler 9th. But when I arrived at the music center, I realized I had underestimated his popularity. I thought I could get the ticket on the spot without any problem but it was sold out. I waited in line like an half hour to wait for any returned tickets. But those were few and also sold out way before my turn and the concert had already started. Drove all the way more than an hour and have to go home with no result? I just felt bummed so stayed around awhile not knowing what to do. The whole afternoon was dashed. Finally decided to go home and reluctantly walked toward the parking lot and just before turning the corner I just looked back one last time. To my astonishment, people were pouring out of the auditorium building. I couldn't get it but immediately realized the 1st half with the Haydn symphony was over and it was the break time. Apparently the Haydn symphony was a short one. I immediately took off toward the building. The glass doors couldn't be opened from outside, only from inside and at one of the doors an usher was guarding. I spotted a guy walking out through a different door and just sneaked in. Went up to my favorite section, the top balcony and waited till the people seated themselves and went to an empty seat and watched the entire M9 free. It was a very nice performance, quite different from Karajan's I'd seen before: gentler and autumnal. 

The one and only time I saw a concert free out of several hundreds. 😛


----------



## sAmUiLc

As I remember, this recording launched Chandos label and also the international career of Jansons. To me, it is the only Jansons recording which I've found satisfying though (not the best T5 however). He came to where I lived with St. Petersburg PO along with Temirkanov. Each conductor took turn and conducted two nights. I attended all four and thought Yuri was clearly the better conductor of the two,


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc

VC









Lisa Batiashvili plays the violin.

This is a CD set but the two piano concertos and the violin concerto are on a single DVD.

The VC is the only one that satisfies me performance-wise in the set.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: assorted organ works
Helmut Walcha, organ (1956–1971)

This cycle, Walcha's second, is recorded in stereo. He brings a gravitas, concentration, and seriousness of purpose that reminds me of Klemperer. There is also a heaviness in his touch. I love his recordings of Bach, even though this way of playing Bach is now out of fashion for a much lighter articulation and quicker tempi. He did all this from memory, having been blinded as a young man by the smallpox vaccine.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## sAmUiLc

D960

















Lazar Berman, Schubert, Liszt, Rachmaninov - Lazar Berman


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1994 CD release of "Lazar Berman" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Bkeske

Pablo Casals & Rudolf Serkin
Beethoven - The Complete Cello Sonatas
Vinyl Passion Classical 2LP gatefold 2018


Sonatas Nos. 1,3,4,5 recorded in France at the Casals Festival in Prades in 1951
Sonata No. 2 recorded in France at the Casals Festival in Perpignan in 1951.


----------



## Weston

sAmUiLc said:


> This summertime BS is disturbing my sleeping pattern as usual. Every 6 months I have to suffer through the bio-rhythm change for no good reason. Well, I am going to play this opera and if I am too sleepy then will finish it tomorrow morning.
> View attachment 177784
> 
> 
> 1 of the Little K's absolute masterpieces 😘😍🥰


I wonder if the rest of the world knows what you're referring to, or if they have to endure it also. I hear this may be the last time for us. One can hope!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schumann: Piano Sonata #1
Liszt: Funérailles









I am not too crazy about Liszt B minor Sonata on this CD, so I am skipping it.


4 10 20 🤞


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Kurt Atterberg*

Symphony No. 3 in D major, op. 10 "West Coast Pictures"
Symphony No. 6 in C major, op. 31 "Dollar Symphony"

*Radio-Philharmonie Hannover des NDR
Ari Rasilainen*


----------



## Weston

*An unknown, a moderately known and a well known walk into a bar . . .

Salomon Jadassohn - Piano Trio No. 3 in C minor, Op. 59 (1880)*
Syrius Trio








Unknown to me. If you had told me this was Mendelssohn instead of Jadassohn I would have believed it. It seems very retro for someone who lived until 1902! This must be why I have not heard this composer previously, but must everything be groundbreaking? Movement 2 is a finely crafted gem and the rest is also engaging.


*Aulis Sallinen - Piano Trio, Op. 96 (2010)*
Elina Välhälä, violin / Arto Noras, cello / Ralf Gothóni, piano








Moderately known to me. Oddly this piece seems to flow naturally from the previous one, though written 130 years apart. There must be relationship in key. Being all in one continuous movement, though there are faster and slower sections and development, I find this piece has more of a tone poem feeling than a piano trio. He is gettiung lots of interesting color out of the three instruments. 


*Howard Hanson - Piano Sonata in A minor, Op. 11*
Thomas Labé, piano








The composer's works are well known to me (but not this piece). It's an early work. I would say definitely not among Hanson's best. At times I almost feel as if I'm listening to a lounge pianist. At other times he seems to want to be Rachmaninov. 

Though the last piece was a little disappointing, the first and second made for a very pleasant evening.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Every other track is some dude's narration in a creepy voice. I am skipping those.

The playing and the sound are awesome!!!

P.S. The BestBuy ad will backfire. I ain't buying anything from them.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Weston said:


> I wonder if the rest of the world knows what you're referring to, or if they have to endure it also. I hear this may be the last time for us. One can hope!


If they don't know what I am talking about and still are curious enough, they could always ask, couldn't they? It is my policy (?) not to try to cover every possible situation in advance. Regarding this could be the last time, that is a great news if true. 🥳🤩


----------



## Rogerx

Bernhard Molique - String Quartets Volume 3

Mannheimer Streichquartett


----------



## WVdave




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Buxtehude - Organ Works Vol 3
Koopman 









Shostakovich- Symphony 13
Shostakovich/Prague SO








Schubert - Die schone Mullerin
Wunderlich, Giesen


----------



## Klavierman

Thos of you who are seeing ads--ever try an ad-blocker?  (Adblock-Plus and UOrigin work very well.)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Tonight's listening session will consist of works from the great early 20th Century Polish composer *Karol Szymanowski*. A composer who, in my opinion, hasn't achieved the kind of international success his fellow compatriots like *Penderecki* or *Lutosławski* have during their lifetimes. Maybe one day...anyway, here's the program:

*Concert Overture, Op. 12
Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra
Kord*










*Preludes, Op. 1
Radosław Sobczak*










*Stabat Mater, Op. 53
Various soloists
Warsaw Philharmonic & Chorus
Jacek Kaspszyk*


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Serenades

Tero Latvala (violin)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


Mozart: Contredanses (4), K101
Mozart: Serenade No. 4 in D major, K203 'Colloredo'
Mozart: Serenade No. 5 in D major, K204


----------



## sAmUiLc

a few discs at a time


----------



## haziz

Earlier on Sunday during a long drive:


----------



## Chilham

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9
Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony Orchestra









Shostakovich: Symphony No. 11 "The Year 1905"
Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony Orchestra









Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1
Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony Orchestra









Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6
Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## vincula

A bit of love for Reger's piano concerto.










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Playing all of Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 29, 30 and 31 (op.33-1.2.5).


----------



## sAmUiLc

An astounding pianist! Unlike anyone else you've ever heard and you'll ever hear.

The track #3, his paraphrasing on Il Trovatore is my favorite. His playing is so stunningly beautiful it takes my breath away and brings tears in my eyes.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Violin Concerto

Kyung Wha Chung (violin)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Kirill Kondrashin


----------



## Art Rock

@Bkeske @Monsalvat @sAmUiLc @Weston 

Complaining about ads in this thread has zero effect. Only Vertical Scope can do something about this, and need to be alerted in cases like this. I moved the posts to this thread:








Advertisements issues


Some adverts make the site unusable on iPad. The ads do not size correctly, they spill over and obscure not just members’ posts, but also some buttons. I have seen this happen twice - the last time was for a British drug store called Boots. Image below.




www.talkclassical.com




where a VSadmin will see them.


----------



## Philidor

So far this is a great cycle.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 3 C major KV 515*

Klenke Quartett
Harald Schoneweg, viola


----------



## Philidor

Another cantata for the 21th Sunday after Trinity.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Was Gott tut, das ist wohlgetan" BWV 98*

Sophioe Karthäuser, Petra Noskaiová, Christoph Genz, Dominik Wörner
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## sAmUiLc

I saw Ormandy once toward the end of his life. He brought his fabulous Philadelphia Orchestra to the Long Beach Terrace Theatre. I grew up listening to his recordings on the radio. And I found he exactly looked like the one still picture I had seen. Something like this.. to the exact pose









Anyway, I remember a couple of French Horn players hastily coming in late to their seat even while the music (Mahler 1st) had been played quite a while and wonder how Ormandy could allow that kind of tardiness and rudeness from the musicians. Only much later when I had more experience with music in general I realized those horn players had played their part in the backstage to give the effect of distance. I was so green then. 🙃


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Complete Songs without Words

Daniel Barenboim (piano)


----------



## Montarsolo

Yesterday. Beethoven cello sonata 1, Timora Rosler, Klára Würtz. I once heard this duo live with cello sonatas by Beethoven.









This morning; Mozart's Piano Concerto 14, Murray Perahia.


----------



## vincula

Absolutely fabulous album. Blissssssssss !










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: Poème Mystique, Etudes de chaque jour, Rhapsodie, Cloches de Châteauneuf-du-Faou (Georges Delvallee, Adda)*

A different side from Tournemire. Although I still prefer his organ works, these piano compositions are well worth hearing.


----------



## Montarsolo

Brahms 3, Haitink 💿 🎧


----------



## Rogerx

British Tone Poems Volume 1

BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Rumon Gamba

Alwyn: Blackdown – a Tone Poem from the Surrey Hills
Austin, F: Rhapsody - Spring
Bantock: The Witch of Atlas Tone Poem for Orchestra No. 5
Gardiner, H B: A Berkshire Idyll
Gurney: A Gloucestershire Rhapsody
Vaughan Williams: The Solent






BE (7 November 1926 – 10 October 2010)[2] was an Australian dramatic coloratura soprano known for her contribution to the renaissance of the bel canto repertoire from the late 1950s through to the 1980s.


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> *Dvorak* - 4 late tone poems Op. 107, 108 109 & 110
> 
> Does anyone out there love Dvorak's tone poems? I know I do.
> 
> Kertesz does three of the famous four superbly. Kubelik does all four even better. But, it's Mackerras who I turn to for the gold standard.
> 
> This CD (that I ripped to my iTunes library, see below) is one of the greatest late-romantic releases of all time. It's that good. The direction, the playing, the sound quality - it is head and shoulders above all others. And the thing is, it 'proves' that Dvorak is up there with the very best, and these compositions are top-flight examples of the highest achievements in western music!
> 
> Btw, buying from Britain, Qobuz have the download in 16-bit CD quality for just £4.29. I don't know the price when buying from the colonies - I know most TC members are from the US.
> 
> I don't mind admitting that I cried today listening to these recordings, remembering the day that I paid £16 for the CD 🤣
> 
> 
> View attachment 177827


I am half with you. I love the tone poems. But I am not the biggest fan of Mackerras. Still, I suspect your post has stimulated some of what I will choose to listen to today.


----------



## haydnguy

Shostakovich (1906-1975)

Disk 1

Symphony No. 1 in F minor, Op. 10
Symphony No. 2 in B major, Op. 14 "To October"
Symphony No. 3 for orchestra and choir in E flat major, Op. 20 "The First of May"


Russian State Choral Chapel
Alexander Yurlov, choir master (5,6)
Moscow Philharmonics Symphony Orchestra

Kirill Kondrashin, conductor
Recorded in 1972


----------



## Rogerx

Molique: String Quartet, Op. 16, No. 1 in G major
Molique: String Quartet, Op. 17, No. 2 in C minor

Ferenc Erkel: Opera Transcriptions

István Kassai (piano)


----------



## NLaslow

*
Brahms: The Piano Concertos*
Nelson Freire, Gewandhausorchester - Riccardo Chailly


----------



## haziz

Rogerx said:


> British Tone Poems Volume 1
> 
> BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Rumon Gamba
> 
> Alwyn: Blackdown – a Tone Poem from the Surrey Hills
> Austin, F: Rhapsody - Spring
> Bantock: The Witch of Atlas Tone Poem for Orchestra No. 5
> Gardiner, H B: A Berkshire Idyll
> Gurney: A Gloucestershire Rhapsody
> Vaughan Williams: The Solent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BE (7 November 1926 – 10 October 2010)[2] was an Australian dramatic coloratura soprano known for her contribution to the renaissance of the bel canto repertoire from the late 1950s through to the 1980s.



Thanks for the inspiration:


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Bartók, Liszt

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)



Bartók: Rhapsody for piano, Op. 1, BB36a, Sz. 26
Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 2
Brahms: Rhapsody in B minor, Op. 79 No. 1
Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody, S244 No. 11 in A minor


----------



## HerbertNorman

String Quartet of the week : Luigi Cherubini - 1st String Quartet - Quartetto David - BIS


----------



## Enthusiast

_Correspondances_, a song cycle sung here by Barbara Hannigan, was the selling point of this record. But the cello concerto, _Tout un Monde Lointain_, played by Anssi Karttunen is also a real attraction and _Shadows of Time_, five short orchestral pieces (with haunting child's voice in the third) with an interlude after the third piece, is also attractive. All in all a really excellent record.


----------



## haziz

Disc 2:


----------



## Rogerx

Echoes of Time

Lisa Batiashvili (violin), with Hélène Grimaud (piano)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Esa-Pekka Salonen


Kancheli: V & V for violin and taped voice with string orchestra
Pärt: Spiegel im Spiegel
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Shostakovich: Ballet Suite No. 3: Lyric Waltz (from Dances of the Dolls)
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Op. 99


----------



## Art Rock

*Frederico Moreno Torroba: Homenaje a la seguidilla, Tonada concertante, Concierto de Castilla (Orquesta de Extremadura, Manuel Coves, Pepe Romero, Vicente Coves, Naxos)*

Volume 2 on Naxos, after I played volume 1 yesterday. Three concertante works for guitar and orchestra, in the typical Spanish style. Like I said yesterday: not neglected masterpieces, but eminently enjoyable music.


----------



## Philidor

The last cantata for the 21th Sunday after Trinity.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ich habe meine Zuversicht" BWV 188*

Rachel Nicholls, Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Masato Suzuki, organ
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Vasks

*Kosslovski - Overture to "Esther" (Yesipov/Le Chant du monde)
Alyabiev - Piano Trio in E-flat (Brahms Trio/Naxos)
Borodin - Symphony #1 (Gunzenhauser/Naxos)*


----------



## Enthusiast

_The Golden Spinning Wheel _and T_he Water Goblin_. Chalabala's way with the Dvorak symphonic poems was very direct and often thrilling.


----------



## Rogerx

CD50

GEMINIANI: Concerti grossi, Op.5, Nos. 1-6

I Musici


----------



## Philidor

Now the Quartet of the Week.

*Luigi Chérubini: String Quartet No. 1 E-flat major*

Hausmusik London


----------



## Art Rock

*Sir Donald Tovey: Symphony in D, The Bride of Dionysus: Prelude (Malmö Opera Orchestra, George Vass, Toccata)*

Sir Donald Tovey (1875 - 1940) was a British musical analyst, musicologist, writer on music, composer, conductor and pianist. The prelude from 1918 is an attractive appetizer, the main course is of course the Symphony in D from 1913, almost an hour long, and pretty close to Elgar's duo, both in musical language and quality. Highly recommended.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Ukrainian'*

_Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1964-09
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna
Work length 32:27


----------



## Philidor

Back to the Baltic Sea.

*Lepo Sumera: Symphony No. 2*

Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi










Sumera's symphonies seem to be a gap to close in my musical farm.


----------



## Enthusiast

I suppose _Styx _is Kancheli's masterpiece. Gubaidulina's viola concerto is a powerfully atmospheric example of her art.


----------



## MartinDB

Stravinsky's Pulcinella, Simon Rattle. Another purchase from a library clearing out stock. I love the Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain version and this doesn't match that, to my ears, at least.


----------



## Rogerx

Joan Sutherland: Greatest Hits

Joan Sutherland (soprano)


Arditi, Luigi (1822–1903)
Bellini, Vincenzo (1801-35)
Delibes, Clémont Philibert Léo (1836-91)
Donizetti, Gaetano (1797-1848)
Gounod, Charles François (1818-93)
Handel, George Frideric (1685-1759)
Lehár, Franz (1870-1948)
Strauss, Johann (1825-99)


*Dame Joan Alston Sutherland, OM, AC, DBE (7 November 1926 – 10 October 2010)[2] was an Australian dramatic coloratura soprano known for her contribution to the renaissance of the bel canto repertoire from the late 1950s through to the 1980s.*


----------



## Kiki

*Jean Sibelius*
_En Saga_
*Göteborgs Symfoniker / Neeme Järvi *
Rec. 1992
DG

Nicely fast and poignant!


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104*

_Leonard Rose (cello)
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_
Work length 38:48


----------



## Philidor

I enjoyed two cantatas for wedding.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

"Herr Gott, Beherrscher aller Dinge" BWV 120a
"Dem Gerechten muss das Licht immer wieder aufgehen" BWV 195*

Hana Blazikova, Damiel Guillon, Christoph Genz, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Strauss* and *Respighi* *Violin Sonatas* with *Chung/Zimerman*:


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: Dante Symphonies No.1 and No. 2 ( St.Petersburg Philharmonic Nikolay Alexeev , Yuri Kochnev, Northern Flowers)*

The fist two of Tishchenko's five Dante symphonies (1998-2005). These are named 'Among the Living' and 'Abandon Hope All Ye Who Enter Here'. I like these better than most of the regular numbered symphonies. However... these are live recordings with audience members frequently coughing as if the microphone was placed in front of them (especially the first). The worst live recordings I've ever heard.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> *Boris Tishchenko: Dante Symphonies No.1 and No. 2 ( St.Petersburg Philharmonic Nikolay Alexeev , Yuri Kochnev, Northern Flowers)*
> 
> The fist two of Tishchenko's five Dante symphonies (1998-2005). These are named 'Among the Living' and 'Abandon Hope All Ye Who Enter Here'. I like these better than most of the regular numbered symphonies. However... these are live recordings with audience members frequently coughing as if the microphone was placed in front of them (especially the first). The worst live recordings I've ever heard.


I agree with you here in that the Northern Flowers label is notoriously horrible in terms of audio fidelity. I only have one recording from them that I actually thought the recording sounded very good and it's the 2-CD set of Boris Tchaikovsky SQs.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Ragna Schirmer (piano)


DVD


----------



## Kiki

*Andrzej Panufnik*
_Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony No. 3)_
*Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam / Andrzej Panufnik *
Rec. 1987
Conifer

This was probably the first piece of contemporary music that I got to know, which is simple and accessible, even though wise and knowledgeable people had told me that contemporary music was all about breaking a wine glass with a metal spoon. Gosh, glad I was a delinquent kid so I didn't pay attention to them.


----------



## Enthusiast

Two viola concertos - Walton's and Rubbra's - in excellent performances. I'm glad that these days we get actual viola players playing viola works (instead of violinists) - I think it makes a difference.


----------



## Georgieva

Dvořák 
String Quartet & String Quintet
Takács Quartet, Lawrence Power (viola)


----------



## Georgieva

*Shostakovich and Kabalevsky: Cello Sonatas*

Steven Isserlis (cello), Olli Mustonen (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Georgieva said:


> *Shostakovich and Kabalevsky: Cello Sonatas*
> 
> Steven Isserlis (cello), Olli Mustonen (piano)
> 
> View attachment 177879


The Kabalevsky _Cello Sonata_ is an underrated masterwork.


----------



## Georgieva

_Monday. On the way back home: _
A Shropshire Lad
English songs orchestrated by Roderick Williams

Roderick Williams (baritone), The Hallé Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder (conductor)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing selections from this fantastic 2-CD set from *Oxana Shevchenko* of *Stravinsky* music for solo piano:


----------



## Georgieva

*Beethoven
Piano Sonatas Opp 106 & 111*

Angela Hewitt (piano)


----------



## Philidor

Ongoing RVW,

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: A Pastoral Symphony (Symphony No. 3)*

Alison Barlow, Sopran
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Anooj




----------



## Enthusiast

Quite different to Chalabala (whose Water Goblin I listened to earlier), Rattle is more gentle and lyrical, less direct.


----------



## Floeddie

*Carl Nielsen - The Danish Symphonist: *Symphony No. 4 Op. 29 "The Inextiguishable"

This is from a box set that has a number of excellent works, but the orchestras/conductors are numerous. Some of these works have better performances elsewhere. It was an 8 CD set for about $20.00... you do get what you pay for with this collection.


----------



## Georgieva

*Nicolò Paganini
24 Caprices*

Alina Ibragimova (violin)


----------



## Enthusiast

The Wild Dove and The Golden Spinning Wheel from this set. Harnoncourt is as gentle as Rattle but he has tension when it is needed. But what is really special here is that each piece is so alive - I picture (involuntarily) woods and glades with wild flowers and at night time fireflies and lamp lit paths! - and, although I treasure Chalabala's accounts of the poems and although I am not normally given to choosing favourites, I can't help but call Harnoncourt's magical Dvorak poems my favourites for these delightful works.


----------



## haziz

Floeddie said:


> *Carl Nielsen - The Danish Symphonist: *Symphony No. 4 Op. 29 "The Inextiguishable"
> 
> This is from a box set that has a number of excellent works, but the orchestras/conductors are numerous. Some of these works have better performances elsewhere. It was an 8 CD set for about $20.00... you do get what you pay for with this collection.



I can highly recommend this set available as a relatively inexpensive download from a certain UK based online vendor.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Symphony









DG released this studio recording first, then immediately released the famous live account. Apparently Karajan saw something he didn't like on the old recording and I have no idea what it was (or they were) since this is a very fine performance in a better sound. Anyway, this one fell into an undeserved obscurity. But we listeners have two fine accounts from him.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43*

_Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Paul Paray_
Recorded: 1959-01-17
Recording Venue: Ford Auditorium, Detroit
Work length 39:05


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various non-vocal orchestral works part three - the
symphony last night and the film music now.

Symphony no.1 for large orchestra (1969-72):

with Carl-Axel Dominique (pf.), Ben Kallenberg (vn.), Åke Lännerholm (tbn.)
and the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Leif Segerstam









Suite from the music for the film _The Story of an Unknown Actor_ (1976):
Suite from the music for the film _Clowns and Children_ (1976):
Suite from the music for the film _The Ascent_ (1976):
Suite from the music for the film _Rikki-Tivvi-Tavi_ (1976):


----------



## Philidor

Returning to last week's quartet.

*Béla Bartók: String Quartet No. 5*

Belcea Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 CD at a time


----------



## jim prideaux

Just realised this evening that I had not listened to Haydn's 6th 7th and 8th symphonies for such a long time.......cassette of Marriner with the ASMF is in a box somewhere.

So now listening to Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orchestra.

Have no real idea why but the music is even better than I recall.......CD as opposed to cassette?.....Fischer as opposed to Marriner?

No real idea......will just have to continue enjoying the music.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1959)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 9
Concertgebouw
Chailly*

From this set -


----------



## Chilham

Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1
Riccardo Chailly, Concertgebouworkest, Ronald Brautigam, Peter Masseurs


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Milhaud
String Trio No. 1, Op. 274
Jacques Thibaud String Trio*


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, symphony 41 (Jupiter), Staatskapelle Dresden, Colon Davis. Bought today at a thrift store. A 10/10 according to Classics Today.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Wonderful playing and sound from the 24/192 FLAC download. Sounds very rich and full--almost analog.


----------



## Art Rock

*Veljo Tormis: Forgotten Peoples (Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tõnu Kaljuste, ECM, 2 CD's)*

The Estonian composer, Veljo Tormis, has long pursued a mission to preserve the musical heritage of the minority groups (the Forgotten Peoples) who live along the shores of the Gulf of Finland from Lithuania in the south to Karelia on the Russian-Finnish border (Gramophone review excerpt). This double album is a delight, over two hours of music, and I listened from start to finish, enjoying almost every second (there are a few declamations between the singing that I could have done without).


----------



## Helgi

I have "Heaps of Songs", another Veljo Tormis album with Kaljuste and that same choir. Enjoy it a lot and have been meaning to get this one — only the download on Presto doesn't come with a booklet, so I've hesitated.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Yun
Gong-Hu for harp and string orchestra
Ursula Holliger, harp
Camerata Bern
Heinz Holliger*

From this OOP box set -


















A special note this series was later reissued as _The Art of Isang Yun_, but even these issues are difficult to find nowadays. There are maybe around eight or nine volumes (I could be mistaken).


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Branko

Mendelssohn Octet - a splendid reading !

James Ehnes & friends


----------



## AClockworkOrange

My listening over the last few days has been this box set of recordings featuring Karajan & the Berliners in the music of Bruckner, Richard Strauss, Wagner et al.

It took me a while to get into Karajan and I have preferred eras, Composers and recordings as well as to avoid. This box set has been very enjoyable. Surprisingly to me, I prefer his recording of Bruckner’s Fourth to his Seventh. The Wagnerian excerpts are excellent and I enjoyed the performance of Richard Strauss’ Ein Heldenleben. Schmidt & Humperdinck’s contributions in this set are small but beautiful and the J Strauss recordings were enjoyable.

There’s nothing in this set I didn’t enjoy. The Bruckner Fourth, Strauss Heldenleben and Wagner excerpts are my highlights.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vermeulen
Symphony No. 5 'Les lendemains chantants'
Omroeporkest
Roelof van Driesten*

From this OOP set -


















Vermeulen is one of the only composers from The Netherlands that is well-represented in my CD collection (I also own the companion box of chamber music). I'd like to see if I can track down the Peter Schat box set, but it's OOP, too and quite expensive. I do have some Henk Badings recordings (on the CPO label) in my collection as well.


----------



## starthrower

Nos.1 & 2

Just received this set so it's my first time listening to these works.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Scharwenka, Xaver: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor Op. 32*

_Earl Wild (piano)
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Erich Leinsdorf_
Recorded 1969
Work length 28:08


----------



## Dimace

Today, my dear friends, I will come to you for the second time with the works of the great Greek composer *Stelios Coucounaras. (Symphonies I & II) *

Stelios is somehow neighbor to me (he is living in Hamburg) and this way I have the opportunity to follow easier his work, which is really an asset for the Greek classical music scene. His symphonies, especially, are of the highest caliber technically (the man knows the classical harmony) and melodically (very interesting themes)* Stelios* is also very capable masterfully integrating the Greek traditional music to his works, the same way did the great Nikos and Manolis. And this comparison is not a written exaggeration or a compliment but a profound feeling every time I listen to his music. 

As I have many times written, for me at least, the most important aspect for any quality composition is the degree of the continuation it has. Many good compositions have been lost in their development and the result is that, at the end of the work, the listener has forgotten the beginning of it, or, this is very bad, has - all the way through - no idea where the music is heading to. Beethoven is the greatest symphonist in the history because is the best finisher. And Bruckner isn't the second best, because almost every of his symphonies suffers from poor (for his standards, of course) finish. Mahler has confronted with these problems with the usage of more movements (very clever composer) and of singers and choir (he has seen their power in Beethoven's 9th) and Tschaikowsky tried to highlight his musical path (in his late symphonies & Manfred) with stable neighboring tonalities and the wise repetition of his strongest melodies. 

Stelios reminds me technically the Mahler. He is working in a Four Mouvement development pattern which allows easier navigation through the musical themes and, in the case of repetitions, is giving to him the necessary space / time to avoid the monster of monotony. *But the MOST important to me is that I understand what he has and wants to say to us.* Music, my dear friends, has a voice. Must have one and, in every case, a message. Coucounaras music has both! 

To finish with this presentation, I must say that I fully suggest the works of Stelios, not only because of their artistic value, but also for their collectability. His Vinyls and CDs have been pressed in low amounts, some are out of print, or it is very difficult to be found. For the collectors of our community one composer, they could without any hesitations to invest. (a fellow collector has paid last year more than 500 USD for a vinyl of Stelios. Great value.) 

Artistic value: 4/5
Collectability - rarity: 5/5
Overall suggestion: 4/5


----------



## alinkner1

*Pelle Gudmundsen-Holmgreen*: _String Quartets _(vol.1)
Nordic String Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*K. A. Hartmann
Symphony No. 3
Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
James Gaffigan*

From this set, which I believe is OOP:


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc

En saga & Finlandia


----------



## sAmUiLc

Haven't listened to this for a long time. It sounds so good after so many years of HIP.

4 10 20 😉


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart: Symphony #25 & Piano Concerto #23
Hélène Grimaud / Bavarian Radio SO / Kurt Sanderling
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Francis Poulenc*

Concert champetre for harpsichord and orchestra

*Marcel Landowski*

Symphony No 2
Piano Concerto No. 2

*Robert Veyron-Lacroix, harpsichord
Annie d'Arco, piano
Orchestre national de l'O.R.T.F.
Jean Martinon*


----------



## Weston

starthrower said:


> Nos.1 & 2
> 
> Just received this set so it's my first time listening to these works.


I love his habit of throwing in slightly detuned strings as a timbre for some sections. I can't remember if he does this in the first two symphonies, but definitely in the later symphonies. It's as if he created the concept of the "super-saw" synthesizer patch before it became popular in electronica. I don't know if I'm describing the effect well but it's unmistakable when heard.


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Piano Concerto 56 - Kalkbrenner 2 & 3

Howard Shelley (piano & conductor)

Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra





Kalkbrenner: Adagio ed Allegro di bravura, Op. 102
Kalkbrenner: Piano Concerto No. 2 in E minor, Op. 85
Kalkbrenner: Piano Concerto No. 3 in A minor, Op. 107


----------



## Weston

*Continuing programming the unfamiliar to the moderately familiar to the very familiar.

Joseph Achron - The Golem (1932)*
Gerard Schwartz / Czech Philharmonic Orchestra








First a work from a composer I am unfamiliar with. This has a soundtrack or programmatic quality, suitably somber for the subject with the exception of the fourth segment, "Dance of the Phantom Spirits." This would certainly make a great soundtrack to the silent film "The Golem" from 1920 that terrified me as a kid four decades after its release. 

*Mikjail Ippolittlovni-good-grief-whatever! - Caucasion Sketches Suite No. 2, Op. 42 (1896)*
Loris Tjeknavorian / Armenian Philharmonic Orchestra








Next a composer I'm moderately familiar with. I think Ippolitov-Ivanov gets dismissed for being too accessible. I can see how it would wind up in a pops concert, but I have enough classical cred for enjoying Boulez or Xenakis. I can enjoy this as well. I'm not sure about this recording though. Why do I feel some of the instruments are a little out of tune? It also has a more intimate chamber orchestra feel than I would expect from a late romantic orchestral work. 

*Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 2 in D Major, Op. 73 (1859)*
Ádám Fischer / Danish Chamber Orchestra








And lastly a work I am well familiar with. One of the secondary themes of movement 1 always reminded me a little of Brahm's famous lullaby. This is a fine transparent performance with no idiosyncrasies I can detect.

Tomorrow night it's back to chamber.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I like these performances, especially the 4th is top-notch.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martinů
Piano Trio No. 2, H. 327
Kimsky Trio Prague*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Going to end tonight's listening session with an all-*Weinberg* program:

*Trio for piano, violin and cello, Op. 24
Gidon Kremer (violin), Yulianna Avdeeva (piano), Giedre Dirvanauskaite (cello)*

_









*Clarinet Concerto, Op. 104
Urban Claesson (clarinet)
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Thord Svedlund*










*Symphony No. 12, 'In Memoriam D. Shostakovich', Op. 114
Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra
Maxim Shostakovich*








_


----------



## Rogerx

Bax - Orchestral Works Volume 2

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley & Bryden Thomson





Bax: Mediterranean
Bax: Northern Ballad No. 2
Bax: Northern Ballad No. 3 (Prelude for a Solemn Occasion)
Bax: Spring Fire Symphony
Bax: Symphonic Scherzo


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Bax - Orchestral Works Volume 2
> 
> Royal Philharmonic Orchestra & London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley & Bryden Thomson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bax: Mediterranean
> Bax: Northern Ballad No. 2
> Bax: Northern Ballad No. 3 (Prelude for a Solemn Occasion)
> Bax: Spring Fire Symphony
> Bax: Symphonic Scherzo


_Spring Fire_ is a magnificent work! I need to spend more time with Bax, though.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Buxtehude - Organ Works Vol 4
Koopman









Magnard - String Quartet Op 16
Faure - String Quartet Op 121
Quatuor Ysaye









Schoenberg - String Quartets 2 and 4
Leipziger SQ; Oelze, soprano









Ives - Symphonies 2 and 3
Bernstein/NY Phil









Zemlinsky - Die Seejungfrau, Psalms 13 and 23
Chailly/RSO Berlin


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Playing all of Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 32, 33 and 34 (op.33-3.4.6).


----------



## Rogerx

Corigliano: The Red Violin Concerto

Joshua Bell (violin)

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Marin Alsop


Corigliano, J: Sonata for Violin and Piano
Corigliano, J: The Red Violin Concerto


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chilham

Tippett: Fantasia on a Theme of Corelli
Richard Hickox, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra









Tippett: Symphony No. 3
Richard Hickox, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Faye Robinson









Tippett: "Ritual Dances" from A Midsummer Marriage
Richard Hickox & The BBC National Orchestra of Wales









Tippett: Concerto for Double String Orchestra
Sir Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields









Tippett: A Child of Our Time
Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra, Cynthia Haymon, Cynthia Clarey, Damon Evans, Willard White


----------



## Philidor

Among the very finest of chamber music ...

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 4 G minor KV 516*

Klenke Quartett
Harald Schoneweg, viola


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Philidor

Now a cantata written for the 22nd Sunday after Trinity.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Was soll ich aus dir machen, Ephraim?" BWV 89*

Dorothea Röschmann, Bogna Bartosz, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Choir and Orchestra
Ton Koopman


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Concerti grossi Op. 6 Nos. 1-12 HWV319-330

Australian Brandenburg Orchestra, Paul Dyer

Handel: Concerto grosso, Op. 6 No. 1 in G major, HWV319
Handel: Concerto grosso, Op. 6 No. 2 in F major, HWV320
Handel: Concerto grosso, Op. 6 No. 3 in E minor, HWV321
Handel: Concerto grosso, Op. 6 No. 4 in A minor, HWV322
Handel: Concerto grosso, Op. 6 No. 5 in D major, HWV323
Handel: Concerto grosso, Op. 6 No. 6 in G minor, HWV324
Handel: Concerto grosso, Op. 6 No. 7 in B flat major, HWV325
Handel: Concerto grosso, Op. 6 No. 8 in C minor, HWV326
Handel: Concerto grosso, Op. 6 No. 9 in F major, HWV327
Handel: Concerto grosso, Op. 6 No. 10 in D minor, HWV328
Handel: Concerto grosso, Op. 6 No. 11 in A major, HWV329
Handel: Concerto grosso, Op. 6 No. 12 in B minor, HWV330


----------



## vincula

A box filled with candies  .

Listening to *Poulenc's *_*Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano, FP 43* _as I type these lines.

Musicians: *Bourgue, Maurice; Wallez, Amaury; Rogé, Pascal*

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Montarsolo

Panting from a run, with Mozart's 39th symphony.


----------



## haydnguy

Machaut (1300-1377)

La Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir Dit

Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly, Director
Recorded in 1996


----------



## Branko

Someone in this thread reminded me of JS Bach's Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530. Here is my presently favourite recording of these unassuming and atmospheric pieces. I somehow think of them as untypical organ music .....but as soon as I contemplate that idea, the opposite seems to also be true. They so beautifully and extensively allow the organ to show its more delicate, occasionally playful, and in parts almost private side. Chamber music for organ.
I stream most of my music, so usually have no access to record liner notes or booklets, but as far as I can see the 6 Sonatas on this recording were not recorded at the same time and location, but spread over 4 years and 3 different venues/instruments.

Peter Hurford
JSBach Trio Sonatas BWV 525- 530


----------



## Art Rock

*Eugenio Toussaint: Guitar Concerto, Oboe and Harp Concerto 'Gauguin', Piano Concerto 'Bouillabaisse' (La Camerata de las Américas, Jesus Medina, Jaime Marquez, Roberto Kolb, Alberto Cruzpietro, Urtext)*

Eugenio Toussaint Uhtohff (1954 - 2011) was a Mexican composer, arranger and jazz musician. This is the only CD I have of his works (as download). These cocnertos are fun to listen to.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák - Symphonic Poems

Recorded at the Rudolfinum, Prague

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras


Dvořák: The Golden Spinning Wheel, Op. 109
Dvořák: The Noon Witch, Op. 108 (B196)
Dvořák: The Water Goblin, Op. 107 (B195)
Dvořák: The Wild Dove, Op. 110 (B198)


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Frederic Cliffe: Symphony No.1 & ‘Cloud and Sunshine’
Christopher Fifield & the Malmö Opera Orchestra *










Two beautiful works that I have been overdue revisiting. These performances, dating from 2003 are superb and show the music beautifully. The orchestration is also interesting, there’s something about the feel of it which I cannot quite place but I enjoy. 

This might be one of my favourite discs of British Orchestral music. This is the only disc I have of music by the Composer and it certainly creates a very positive impression.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Art Rock

*Donald Tovey: Cello Concerto, Air for Strings, Elegiac Variations (Ulster Orchestra, George Vass, Alice Neary, Gretel Dowdeswell, Toccata)*

Yesterday I played the CD with his symphony, and I was very positive about that work. The cello concerto is OK, but a far cry from British masterpieces for the instrument (like Elgar, Moeran, Bax, Finzi), and at 54 minutes pretty long for the material. The Air for strings is short and sweet, the Elegiac Variations for cello and piano more substantial.


----------



## Montarsolo

Sibelius, symphony 2, Colin Davis. 💿


----------



## haziz

*Hanson, H: Symphony No. 2, Op. 30 'Romantic'*

_Seattle Symphony Orchestra
Gerard Schwarz_
Recorded: 26 May 1988
Recording Venue: Seattle Opera House, Seattle, USA
Work length 28:06


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Le Tombeau de Couperin _
*Bertrand Chamayou *
Rec. 2015
Erato

Like marbles, falling and rolling on the floor. Splendid!


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn Church Music III - Christus

Johannes Happel (baritone), Cornelius Hauptmann (bass), Christoph Pregardien (tenor)

Stuttgart Chamber Choir, Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Frieder Bernius


----------



## haziz

*Scharwenka, X: Concerto No. 4, Op. 82, Scharw. 128*
_
Alexander Markovich
Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi_
Work length 39:53


----------



## NLaslow

*
J.S. Bach - Orchestral Suite (Overture) No. 2 in B minor BWV 1067 *
Academy Of St Martin-in-the-Fields - ‎Neville Marriner
(Love this disc, and especially the B minor suite)


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa, Il tramonto & Trittico botticelliano

Anna Caterina Antonacci (soprano)

John Neschling

Respighi: Il tramonto
Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano
Respighi: Vetrate di chiesa


----------



## MartinDB

Vainberg/Weinberg - chamber and concertos. Will probably continue with Vainberg during the day, or veer towards Schnittke.


----------



## Enthusiast

NLaslow said:


> *J.S. Bach - Orchestral Suite (Overture) No. 2 in B minor BWV 1067 *
> Academy Of St Martin-in-the-Fields - ‎Neville Marriner
> (Love this disc, and especially the B minor suite)


Yes, the B minor suite in that set is a good one. I think it's down to William Bennett's flute playing.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: Dante Symphonies 3 and 5 (St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra, Nikolai Alexeev, Northern Flowers)*

Two more of Tishchenko's Dante Symphonies, these are named as 'Inferno' and 'Paradise'. Like the CD with the first two that I played yesterday, these are live recordings, but either the audience was very well behaved, or the microphones placement was much better. On the flip side, I found these two musically less interesting.


----------



## Enthusiast

Alfven's 4th. You have to be open to lots of wordless singing but this is an impressive work. Westerberg is the ideal conductor (as so often with this sort of thing) but the disc gives short measure (45 minutes).


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 2

São Paulo Symphony Orchestra & São Paulo Symphony Orchestra Choir, Roberto Minczuk


Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 7 for orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 8 for orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 9 for chorus or string orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: Douze Préludes-Poèmes, Op. 58 (Georges Delvallée, Accord)*

Another piano CD by one of the French organ masters. I prefer his organ works - then again, I have a clear preference for organ music over piano music in general.


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> *Charles Tournemire: Douze Préludes-Poèmes, Op. 58 (Georges Delvallée, Accord)*


Remarkable set of pieces from a composer I hardly listen to . Many thanks for bringing my attention to it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another of Stig Westerberg's records. This is also short measure but I don't think there is another recording of Stenhammar's masterpiece that equals it.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: concert arias

Kiri Te Kanawa (soprano)

Wiener Kammerorchester, György Fischer


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16*

_Cécile Ousset (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Neville Marrine_
Work length 29:32


----------



## Vasks

*Wolf-Ferrari - Overture to "La dama boba" (Marriner/EMI)
Wolf-Ferrari - Violin Concerto (Marzadori/Tactus)*


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

Andante Favori in F major


----------



## Bourdon

Brahms

Trio in B major
Trio in E flat major

The Florestan Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90/Brahms: Academic Festival Overture, Op.


Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti
Recorded: 1978-05-24
Recording Venue: Medinah Temple, Chicago


----------



## Helgi

I've been away from baroque era music for a while — seems like a good time of year now to get back into it, light some candles.

*Zelenka: Missa Divi Xaverii & Litaniae de Sancto Xaverio*
Vaclav Luks and co. + Hana Blazikova


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 4
Celestina Casapietra, soprano
Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Leipzig
Herbert Kegel*

From this Berlin Classics/Tower Records Japan hybrid SACD 2-CD set -










This set also contains Mahler's 1st symphony and various works by Webern like his _Symphony_ and several of the _Pieces for Orchestra_. All of these Berlin Classics/Tower Records Japan recordings have been remastered and they sound rather good through my headphones, but, as with anything, music just blooms more through a good stereo system. I can't play my stereo, because I don't want to disturb my housemates.


----------



## Enthusiast

I need a little Nono every so often.


----------



## Becca

Montarsolo said:


> Panting from a run, with Mozart's 39th symphony.
> 
> View attachment 177916


Coffee and a raisin roll ... my type of person


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I need a little Nono every so often.


Oh no! Not Nono!  Just kidding. He's a cool composer who wrote some remarkable music.


----------



## Becca

Enthusiast said:


> Another of Stig Westerberg's records. This is also short measure but I don't think there is another recording of Stenhammar's masterpiece that equals it.


There is an excellent live Stenhammer 2nd with Herbert Blomstedt and the Gothenburg Symphony ...


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Becca said:


> There is an excellent live Stenhammer 2nd with Herbert Blomstedt and the Gothenburg Symphony ...


Yes, thanks. I know and like it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler 9th
Otto Klemperer conducts Jerusalem SO









Mahler - Symphony no. 9, Otto Klemperer conducting, by Jerusalem Symphony Orchestra


4 track album




jerusalemsymphonyorchestra.bandcamp.com





This concert took place toward the end of the Big K's life. Jerusalem SO was only 50+ member strong so they had to borrow heavily from a local music school for this concert. I read one of the students was a 12 yo cellist. Even with a patched band like that, Klemperer elicits his typical rugged sound and to me it is the greatest M9 I've ever heard. It makes every other M9 sounding too precious (?).

From the above site, I burnt it on two different kinds of CD-R: one a regular sounding, neutral one and the other a rugged sounding one, which I rarely used because it added certain color to the original, to accentuate the ruggedness of the performance.

4 10 20 🤞


----------



## Rogerx

Leonard Bernstein conducts Beethoven & Haydn

Judith Blegen (soprano), Brigitte Fassbaender (mezzo), Claes H. Ahnsjö (tenor), Hans Sotin (bass)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Sinfonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Leonard Bernstein


Beethoven: String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
 Haydn: Mass, Hob. XXII: 9 in C major 'Paukenmesse'


----------



## jim prideaux

Break while awaiting resumption of work.......When YT comes in handy.

Steven Isserlis and the Norwegian Chamber Orchestra....

A fine performance of Haydn's Symphony no.6 (Le Matin)


----------



## Floeddie

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Wind Serenade in B Flat K.361: Amadeus Winds, Christopher Hogwood


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Another of Stig Westerberg's records. This is also short measure but *I don't think there is another recording of Stenhammar's masterpiece that equals it.*


To the bolded text, I agree! Besides Westerberg, I own Blomstedt and Järvi.


----------



## Neo Romanza

It's Election Day here in the States, so I think I'll play some appropriate music: a psychotic, opera double-bill -

*Strauss
Elektra, Op. 58
Marie Collier (soprano), Regina Resnik (mezzo-soprano), Gerhard Unger (tenor), Tugomir Franc (bass (vocal)), Gerhard Stolze (tenor), Helen Watts (contralto), Birgit Nilsson (soprano), Leo Heppe (bass (vocal)), Tom Krause (baritone), Jane Cook (singer), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Margarita Sjostedt (soprano), Felicia Weathers (soprano), Margarita Lilowa (mezzo-soprano), Pauline Tinsley (soprano), Maureen Lehane (mezzo-soprano)
Chor der Wiener Staatsoper, Wiener Philharmoniker
Solti

Berg
Wozzeck, Op. 7
Theo Adam (bass), Gisela Schroter (mezzo-soprano), Reiner Goldberg (tenor), Heidrun Ziehecker (narrator), Norbert Kiese (narrator), Monika Vahle (soprano), Gisela Pohl (alto), Rolf Wollrath (tenor), Aloys Tinschert (tenor), Frank Grundei (tenor), Helmut Klotz (tenor), Horst Hiestermann (tenor), Konrad Rupf (baritone), Ekkehard Wlaschiha (baritone)
MDR Rundfunkchor, Dresdner Kapellknaben, MDR Sinfonieorchester
Herbert Kegel*

From these recordings -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*

Monteux and the London Symphony Orchestra. The Big Box sets can sound dated, but this sounds great.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various non-vocal orchestral works
part four for late afternoon and early evening.

_In memoriam_ - orchestral arrangement of the Piano Quintet
(orig. 1972-76 - arr. 1977-78):

with the Russian State Symphony Orchestra/Valery Polyansky









Concerto no.3 for violin and orchestra (1978):









_Concerto Grosso no.1_ for two violins, harpsichord, 
prepared piano and strings (1977): a)
Concerto for piano and strings (1979): b)

a) with Christian Bergqvuist (vn.), Patrick Swedrup (vn.)
and Roland Pöntinen (pf.)
b) with Roland Pöntinen (pf.)









_Passacaglia_ for large orchestra (1980):

with the Malmö Symphony Orchestra/Leif Segerstam


----------



## Montarsolo

Joaquin Rodrigo, Concierto de Aranjuez, Lagoya / Almeida 💿


----------



## Georgieva

*Johannes Brahms (1833-1897) *Symphony No 2
*Antonín Dvořák (1841-1904) *Symphony No 7
Bamberger Symphoniker/Jakub Hrůša rec. 2019/2020 










Recommended


----------



## Georgieva

*BEETHOVEN *
Diabelli Variations Op120 
Mitsuko Uchida (piano)


----------



## Marinera

Johann Christoph Pez - Overtures and Concertos

Les Muffatti, Peter Van Heyghen


----------



## Georgieva

*Mieczysław WEINBERG*
Sonata No.1 for violin solo, Op.82 (1964)
Sonata No.2 for violin solo, Op.95 (1967)
Sonata No.3 for violin solo, Op.126 (1979)

*
Alfred SCHNITTKE*
Fugue for violin solo (1953)
Renate Eggebrecht (violin)


----------



## Enthusiast

A Messiaen double album.


----------



## Montarsolo

Schumann, cello concerto, Janos Starker 💿


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Edmund Rubbra *(1901-1986):* Piano concerto in G, op.85* (1955), as recorded in 2020 by *Piers Lane* (piano), with the *The Orchestra Now*, conducted by *Leon Botstein*.

I was surprised to notice today that this is one of the more remarkable piano concertos in my collection. Certainly not your average 13-in-a-dozen romantic piano concerto. A real heads-up.


----------



## Chilham

Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Igor Levit


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 3 in D Major, Op. 29, TH.26 - "Polish"*
_
Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1964-09
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna
Duration: 41:51


----------



## atsizat

It may not be classical but it is so good.

I am melting listening to this due to its being very depressed.


----------



## Georgieva

Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

Christine Schäfer, Dorothea Röschmann, Bernarda Fink, Elisabeth von Magnus, Christoph Prégardien, Michael Schade, Markus Schäfer, Matthias Görne, Dietrich Henschel, Oliver Widmer

Vienna Boys' Choir, Schoenberg Choir, Concentus Musicus Wien, Nikolaus Harnoncourt


----------



## Art Rock

*Josef Triebensee: Piano Concertino, Grande Quintuor (Consortium Classicum, Werner Genuit, MDG)*

Josef Triebensee (Trübensee) (1772 - 1846) was a Bohemian composer and oboist. The Concertino is for fortepiano, wind octet and contrabassoon, the Grande Quintor for piano, clarinet, cor anglais, basset horn and bassoon. It is entertaining music, but far from essential.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ástor Piazzolla* (1921-1992): *Concerto for bandoneon & orchestra "Aconcagua"* (1959), as recorded in 2009 by *Daniel Binelli *(bandoneon); *Nashville Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Giancarlo Guerrero*.

Hearing this, I wondered why the Bandoneón never gained more widespread popularity in classical music. It's such an expressive instrument. Does anyone know of a classical composer who used this instrument in a substantial work, other than Piazzolla?


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

* Johann Sebastian Bach*

Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV565 
Pastorale (Pastorella) in F major, BWV590  
Partite diverse sopra il Corale ‘O Gott, du frommer Gott’, BWV767 
Fantasia (Pièce d’orgue) in G major, BWV572 
Prelude and Fugue in G minor, BWV535
Canonic Variations on ‘Vom Himmel hoch da komm’ ich her’, BWV769 
Prelude and Fugue in E minor, BWV548


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Chopin
24 Preludes, Op. 28
Ashkenazy*

From this OOP set -










I don't own a lot of Chopin --- a _Complete Works_ box set on DG, _The Real Chopin_ box set and this set from Ashkenazy, which was mistakingly sent to me from a seller instead of what I actually ordered. A happy mix up as I told them don't worry about it, I'll keep the Chopin Ashkenazy set.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various non-vocal orchestral
works part five for the rest of today.

Symphony no.3 (1981):

with the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra/Eri Klas









Suite from the music for the film _The Fairytale 
of the Wanderings_ (1982-83):









Concerto no.4 for violin and orchestra (1984):


----------



## deangelisj35

haziz said:


> *Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104*
> 
> _Leonard Rose (cello)
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> Eugene Ormandy_
> Work length 38:48


What a classy cover!


----------



## haziz

*Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta, BB 114, Sz. 106*

_Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa_
Recorded: 1976-11-13
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston
Work length 31:35


----------



## Art Rock

*Harold Truscott: Symphony in E Major, Suite in G Major, Elegy for Strings (National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland, Gary Brain, Marco Polo)*

Harold Truscott (1914 - 1992) was a British composer, pianist, broadcaster and writer on music. He composed in a romantic style - this CD gives a good introduction to his work.


----------



## Kiki

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 177937
> 
> 
> *Ástor Piazzolla* (1921-1992): *Concerto for bandoneon & orchestra "Aconcagua"* (1959), as recorded in 2009 by *Daniel Binelli *(bandoneon); *Nashville Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Giancarlo Guerrero*.
> 
> Hearing this, I wondered why the Bandoneón never gained more widespread popularity in classical music. It's such an expressive instrument. Does anyone know of a classical composer who used this instrument in a substantial work, other than Piazzolla?


Sofia Gubaidulina wrote several pieces that use a bayan, e.g. _Fachwerk _and _Silenzio_. A bayan is not exactly a bandoneon, but similar, and of course Gubaidulina does not tango like Piazzolla. Their sound worlds could not be more further apart. 

Did you listen to _Las Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas_? I am obsessed with this fantastic piece of music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> Sofia Gubaidulina wrote several pieces that use a bayan, e.g. _Fachwerk _and _Silenzio_. A bayan is not exactly a bandoneon, but similar, and of course Gubaidulina does not tango like Piazzolla. Their sound worlds could not be more further apart.
> 
> Did you listen to _Las Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas_? I am obsessed with this fantastic piece of music.


I LOVE Gubaidulina! _Fachwerk_ is outstanding. What are some of your favorite works from her? Like maybe a 'Top 5'?


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35*

_Joseph Silverstein (violin)
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa_
Recorded: 1977-04-02
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston
Work length 44:53


----------



## Montarsolo

Satie, Gnossiennes etc, Reinbert de Leeuw. 💿

The slow recordings of Saties piano works by Reinbert de Leeuw gained cult status in the 1970s (in the Netherlands). At a thrift store I saw the sticker, it is a digital recording (from 1992). So De Leeuw has recorded Satie twice. I did not know that. I thought I had his Satie complete (on vinyl). So a nice purchase.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Limbering up


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Anton Bruckner *(1824-1896): *Symphony no.8 in C minor* (1887), as recorded in 1976 by the *Staatskapelle Dresden*, conducted by *Eugen Jochum*.

I know there are many great Bruckner symphony cycles out there, but somehow I keep coming back to Eugen Jochum. Purely personal taste of course.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## starthrower

No.1


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 1
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Kubelik*

From this set -










I love this set. It seemed like for awhile Kubelik and Bernstein were the only complete cycles of Mahler's symphonies available. They're both incredibly fine and I love both conductor's approaches to this music --- both valid and one isn't "better" than the other.


----------



## jim prideaux

To my ears the Fischer Austro Hungarian Haydn Orchestra performance of Haydn's 6th 7th and 8th symphonies is quite simply outstanding. Listening again this evening and it is so poised and considered without losing any sense of exuberance.......superb.

And so well recorded.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82*
_
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Jukka-Pekka Saraste_
Work length 32:18


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82*
> 
> _Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Jukka-Pekka Saraste_
> Work length 32:18


What do you think of this set, Haziz? I own it, but I don't think I've even heard it. I've been too busy listening to his live recordings from St. Petersburg on the Finlandia label, which, for me, is one of the great cycles of these symphonies:










To be honest, this isn't actually the set I own. What I do own was a reissue series that had each symphony (incl. _Kullervo_) spread over six or seven volumes. They actually look like this:


----------



## littlejohnuk1

More Americana. Deliciously delightfully deep.


----------



## jambo

Working through the Muti Schubert cycle again and I loved 3 and 5 so much that I listened to some other performances.

*Schubert: *Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200

Riccardo Muti
Wiener Philharmoniker
1988

Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Berliner Philharmoniker
2005

*Schubert: *Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, D. 485

Riccardo Muti
Wiener Philharmoniker
1988

Fritz Reiner
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
1960

Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
1976

Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Berliner Philharmoniker
2005


----------



## Neo Romanza

I just have to slip this work into today's listening...

*Sibelius
Luonnotar, Op. 70
Phyllis Curtin, soprano
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*

From this set -


----------



## Merl

If you know me and my preferences and you've heard the Kalliwoda quartets you'll know exactly why I especially love the 1st quartet. A wonderful piece.


----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> What do you think of this set, Haziz? I own it, but I don't think I've even heard it. I've been too busy listening to his live recordings from St. Petersburg on the Finlandia label, which, for me, is one of the great cycles of these symphonies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, this isn't actually the set I own. What I do own was a reissue series that had each symphony (incl. _Kullervo_) spread over six or seven volumes. They actually look like this:



I am actually just exploring this set through a streaming service mainly because it is one I am not very familiar with. My usual go to cycles are Vanska/Lahti, Blomstedt and Ormandy, with occasional spins of either of Berglund's cycles, Colin Davis/BSO and Karajan's EMI partial cycle.

Just a quick initial impression based on Symphony No. 5, a little too 'relaxed' with slightly slower tempos that does not maintain the tension as well as Vanska with Lahti or Blomsted/SFO. A bit too early to pass judgement on the entire set however.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Voted. Now..


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Johannes Brahms*

Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor Op.15

*Wilhelm Backhaus, piano
Wiener Philharmoniker
Karl Bohm*

I normally don't listen to multiple recordings of the same work this close together, but I have been really in the mood for the two Brahms piano concerti lately. This is a mono recording from 1953, and it sounds very good.


----------



## jambo

A very enjoyable disc of new music for me, from composers César Cui and Alexander Dargomyzhsky. Very Russian and decent sound. I've really enjoyed these two Gauk mini boxes.

*Cui: *Suite No. 2 in E major, Op. 38
*Cui: *Suite No. 3, Op. 43, "In modo populari"
*Dargomyzhsky: *Baba-Yaga
*Dargomyzhsky: *Kazachok

Alexander Gauk
USSR State Radio Symphony Orchestra
1950-1951


----------



## Floeddie

*Francis Poulenc: Chamber Music - Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano
Ensemble Wien-Berlin; James Levine, Conductor
*
First listen, delightful, there really is everything to like here. Fine music


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 in D major 'Titan' *(including Blumine)

_Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa_
Recorded: 1977-10-03
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston
Work length 1:00:30


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1

I'm listening to Lera Auerbach's Double Concerto for Violin and Piano (composed in 1997) via a YouTube video converted to FLAC. A very dark and intense piece performed by Vadim Gluzman, violin; Angela Yoffe, piano; Stuttgart Radio Symphony Orchestra - Andrei Boreyko conductor. I hope it receives a proper commercial recording someday, although the sound on the video isn't too bad. (In any event, it's better than the stupid graphics!)
Here's the first movement (Unfortunately, it's divided into 5 videos):


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> I LOVE Gubaidulina! _Fachwerk_ is outstanding. What are some of your favorite works from her? Like maybe a 'Top 5'?


Not necessarily favourites, but I do tend to listen to the concertos more, therefore Introitus, In tempus praesens, Offertorium, Fachwerk and the viola concerto.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## haziz

*Beach, A: Piano Concerto, Op. 45*

_Alan Feinberg (piano)
Nashville Symphony Orchestra
Kenneth Schermerhorn_
Recorded: 13-15 April 2002
Recording Venue: TPAC, Jackson Hall, Nashville, TN
Work length 36:53


----------



## prlj

*Dvorák Symphony No. 7 LA Phil/Dudamel*

A piece I ought to know better than I do. After reading a very positive review of Dudamel's reading of this, I decided to Czech it out tonight. Thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> I am actually just exploring this set through a streaming service mainly because it is one I am not very familiar with. My usual go to cycles are Vanska/Lahti, Blomstedt and Ormandy, with occasional spins of either of Berglund's cycles, Colin Davis/BSO and Karajan's EMI partial cycle.
> 
> Just a quick initial impression based on Symphony No. 5, a little too 'relaxed' with slightly slower tempos that does not maintain the tension as well as Vanska with Lahti or Blomsted/SFO. A bit too early to pass judgement on the entire set however.


Oh, this is interesting, indeed. We like some of the same cycles, especially Vänskä/Lahti, Berglund (I actually prefer his Bournemouth SO cycle to his Helsinki and Chamber Orchestra of Europe remakes) and Colin Davis/BSO. Were we differ is our Karajan picks. I prefer his earlier DG recordings to the slicker, more polished EMI ones or, at least, when it comes to Sibelius. There's something more raw about those DG recordings to my ears that suits Sibelius' sound-world. I suppose this is why I like Vänskä/Lahti so much as they're 'rough around the edges'. The same could be said of Maazel's Wiener cycle, too. Anyway, thanks for the feedback and if you decide you're not quite taken with Saraste's performances, then I can only point you to those live St. Petersburg recordings. They have a certain snap (or cold snap rather...lol) to them that I think you'll enjoy. The Finns are generally very good in their own country's music, but I think the one Finn that doesn't quite do much for me is Hannu Lintu. He's done some interesting repertoire, but when it comes to Sibelius, I find him to be overrated. He also doesn't really bring anything new to the table. I wish Chandos would remaster the Alexander Gibson symphony cycle. It's in dire need of a modern update. His 2-CD remastered set of the tone poem is exemplary. Anyway, sorry to ramble on...I could talk about Sibelius all day long.


----------



## bharbeke

*Danzi: Bassoon Quartets 1-3*
Robert Thompson, Coull String Quartet

I just love the sound of the bassoon, and this disc is making me quite happy tonight.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Scene with Cranes, Op. 44 No. 2
Finlandia Sinfonietta
Pekka Helasvuo

Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
Finnish RSO
Jukka-Pekka Saraste

Swanwhite Suite, Op. 54
Norwegian Radio Orchestra
Ari Rasilainen

Night Ride and Sunrise, Op. 54
Toronto SO
Jukka-Pekka Saraste*











I bought this whole Finlandia series years ago and it's been a constant source of enjoyment. There are seven volumes and each volume with the exception of the first, which contains _Symphonies Nos. 1 & 7_, has one symphony on each issue which are all conducted by Saraste and come from his St. Petersburg live recordings. There are also other various works on each volume like tone poems, incidental music suites, etc., which are all performed by various conductors/orchestras from Finlandia's back catalog. A shame this label doesn't exist any more, but this particular series was issued by Warner under the Finlandia logo and I don't believe it's been reissued since, which is a mistake, especially for listeners who missed this series the first time around. These are rare CDs and difficult to find nowadays, but if you can find them and you love Sibelius, then do not hesitate!


----------



## Kiki

*Franz Schubert*
_Symphony No. 8 _
*Les Dissonances / David Grimal *
Rec. 2013 Live 
Dissonances Records

"Eleganto! Miss Anya Forger!"


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Sibelius
> Scene with Cranes, Op. 44 No. 2
> Finlandia Sinfonietta
> Pekka Helasvuo
> 
> Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
> Finnish RSO
> Jukka-Pekka Saraste
> 
> Swanwhite Suite, Op. 54
> Norwegian Radio Orchestra
> Ari Rasilainen
> 
> Night Ride and Sunrise, Op. 54
> Toronto SO
> Jukka-Pekka Saraste*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this whole Finlandia series years ago and it's been a constant source of enjoyment. There are seven volumes and each volume with the exception of the first which contains _Symphonies Nos. 1 & 7_ has one symphony on each, which are all conducted by Saraste and come from his St. Petersburg live recordings. There are also other various works on each volume like tone poems, incidental music suites, etc., which are all performed by various conductors/orchestras in Finlandia's back catalog. A shame this label doesn't exist any more, but this particular series was issued by Warner under the Finlandia logo and I don't believe it's been reissued since, which is a mistake, especially for listeners who missed this series the first time around. These are rare CDs and difficult to find nowadays, but if you can find them and you love Sibelius, then do not hesitate!


For me, Saraste's live cycle at St. Petersburg is _the_ Sibelius cycle to take to a desert island!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> For me, Saraste's live cycle at St. Petersburg is _the_ Sibelius cycle to take to a desert island!


Yeah, it's a fine one, indeed.  I love it. I suppose if backed up into a wall and forced to choose one Sibelius cycle to take to the desert island with me, it would be Berglund/Bournemouth SO (including, if I may, his first recording of _Kullervo_ as well). Anyway, good to see another fan of this Saraste cycle here.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Judith Blegen, Frederica von Stade - Arias and Duets


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1975 Vinyl release of "Arias and Duets" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





The contents of the ArkivMusic CD and the LP are exactly the same.


----------



## Weston

Enthusiast said:


> Alfven's 4th. You have to be open to lots of wordless singing but this is an impressive work. Westerberg is the ideal conductor (as so often with this sort of thing) but the disc gives short measure (45 minutes).


I LOVE wordless singing which is why I love this symphony along with Vaughan Williams Sinfonia Antartica. Chills up my spine!


----------



## Weston

Vasks said:


> *Wolf-Ferrari - Overture to "La dama boba" (Marriner/EMI)
> Wolf-Ferrari - Violin Concerto (Marzadori/Tactus)*


Between my failing eyesight and possibly the subliminal suggestion from your avatar picture, I thought I read "Overture to La Bamba!"


----------



## Weston

Neo Romanza said:


> I LOVE Gubaidulina! _Fachwerk_ is outstanding. What are some of your favorite works from her? Like maybe a 'Top 5'?


You were not asking me and I don't know all of her work, but Canticle of the Sun (Sonnengesang), for cello, 2 percussionists & chorus must surely be included in the Top 5.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Weston said:


> I LOVE wordless singing..


Scat singing?


----------



## Weston

sAmUiLc said:


> Scat singing?


 Not quite scat, but I don't dislike that either.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Judith Blegen..

















Apparently this one is reissue, but has clearer picture to tell what's on it.


----------



## Weston

*Soulima Stravinsky - String Quartet No. 3*
Quatuor De Clermont








Composer unfamiliar to me. Not nearly as contemporary feeling as I would have thought. It's possibly even more common practice than the other better known Stravinsky. I can't help wondering what the distracting deep rumble is in this recording however. An air conditioning unit? There are also some loud booms once in a while. Very puzzling. But the work is nice. I would explore more of this composer's output. 

*Karol Szymanowski - Sonata for violin and piano in D Minor, Op. 9 (1904)*
Rafał Blechacz, piano / Bomsori Kim, violin








Moderately familiar composer to me. More romantic bombast than I was expecting, but fine once my mental gears shifted. The piece is also very Eastern European folk inspired, at least to my Amurrcan ears. 


*Alan Hovhaness - String Quartet No. 4, OP. 208*
Alder String Quartet








Fairly well known composer to me. Wonderful odd modulations which are typical of Hovhannes from the few pieces I've heard. It's errily moving. Though a string quartet, I could see this piece in a string symphony setting easily. So it could be Hovhaness' Symphony No. -- whatever, six hundred and something. The final movement is hauntingly beautiful and hymn-like breaking into a surprising fughetta. Easily the highlight of the evening! How did Hovhaness write SO MUCH material and maintain this extraordinary level?


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Spirit, Strength & Sorrow

Five settings of the Stabat Mater

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers

Casciolini: Stabat Mater
Firsova, E: Stabat Mater
Kõrvits: Stabat Mater
Martin, M: Stabat Mater
Scarlatti, D: Stabat Mater a 10 voci


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Clyne
Dance
Inbal Segev, cello
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Marin Alsop*










A gorgeous concerto. The opening movement reminded me of the lyricism of Vasks --- that kind of wistful sadness and feeling of longing for something.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Duruflé
Requiem, Op. 9
Hélène Bouvier, mezzo-soprano
Marie-Madeleine Duruflé-Chevalier, organ
Chorale Philippe Caillard, Orchestre de l'Association des Concerts Lamoureux
Maurice Duruflé*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Buxtehude - Organ Works Vol 5
Koopman









Schoenberg - Erwartung
Berg - Lulu Suite
Dohnanyi/Vienna; Silja


----------



## Rogerx

Erherzog Rudolph & Miroslav Weber: Septets

Classicum Consortium, Dieter Klocker





Rudolph: Septet for winds & strings in E minor
Weber, J: Septet for winds & strings in E


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann

Joseph Moog (piano)


Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini book 1 and 2

Schumann: Paganini Studien (6), Op. 3/ Schumann: Paganini Studien (6), Op. 10


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Bartók
Out of Doors, Sz. 81, BB89
Kocsis*

From this OOP set -


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Pettersson: Barefoot Songs


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Ongoing Mozart pleasure with the Klenkes

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 5 D major KV 593*

Klenke Quartett
Harald Schoneweg, viola


----------



## Philidor

Another cantata for the 22nd Sunday after Trinity.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Mache dich, mein Geist, bereit" BWV 115*

Susanne Rydén, Pascal Bertin, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Chilham

Shostakovich: String Quartet Nos. 9, 10 & 11
Emerson String Quartet









Shostakovich: Jazz Suite No. 2
Riccardo Chailly, Concertgebouworkest


----------



## Montarsolo

A good morning with Mozart. Piano concertos 15 & 16, Uchida / Tate.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Complete works for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


Casella: Almanzor ou le mariage d' Adelaïde (arrangement de l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)
Ravel: A la manière de Borodine
Ravel: A la manière de Chabrier
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Menuet antique
Ravel: Menuet in C sharp minor
Ravel: Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
Ravel: Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: La Vallee des Cloches (Miroirs No. 5)
Ravel: Noctuelles (Miroirs No. 1)
Ravel: Oiseaux tristes (Miroirs No. 2)
Ravel: Une barque sur l'océan (Miroirs No. 3)
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Prélude
Ravel: Sérénade grotesque
Ravel: Sonatine
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Siloti: Kaddish – Hebrew melody in C minor (1915) (arrangement of l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)


----------



## haydnguy

Prokofiev (1891-1953)

Dance of the Knights (from Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64)
Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
Grand Waltz (from Cinderella, Op. 87)
Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 63
Grand March (from 'The Love for Three Oranges, Op.)


Lisa Batiashvli, violin
Yannick Nézet-Séguin, conductor

Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano sonatas 6 & 16, Mitsuko Uchida


----------



## Branko

David Oistrakh and Lev Oborin 
Prokofiev Sonata op 80 no 1 in f. 

It is the third movement that gets me every time. And the end.


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Playing all of Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 36-38 (op.50-1-3).


----------



## Montarsolo

Bach, Goldberg variations. Klára Würtz. Spotify


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - 00 symphony
Philharmoniker Hamburg - Simone Young
SACD


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons & Saint-Georges: Violin Concertos Op.5 & 8

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne


Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in C major, Op. 5, No. 1
Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in G major, Op. 8
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Autumn, RV293
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Spring, RV269
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Summer, RV315
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Winter, RV297


----------



## Art Rock

*Improvisations and chorale settings by seven organists.*

I scored this DVD/CD combination yesterday in a nearby thrift shop for 50 cents. The works (17) are all performed (and filmed) on the organ of the Bovenkerk in Kampen, a five minutes stroll from our house.


----------



## Georgieva

*Vladimir Horowitz: The Unreleased Live Recordings*
Priceless


----------



## Kiki

*Olivier Messiaen*
_Quatuor pour la fin du temps _
*Etienne Pasquier, André Vacellier, Olivier Messiaen, Jean Pasquier *
Rec. 1956 
Accord

Feeling at home.


----------



## haziz

*Respighi: Pines of Rome
Respighi: Roman Festivals
Respighi: Fountains of Rome*
_
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Seiji Ozawa_
Recorded: 1977-10-03 & 1977-10-13
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


----------



## jim prideaux

Arrived at my own ( no doubt temporary) conclusion regarding Haydn's Symphonies and me......

6th and 81st are my favourites!

I thought the DG recording of the 81st by the Orpheus C.O. was outstanding until I went on to YT earlier to watch and listen to Antonini and the Kammerorchester C.O.

Have also realised the one box I am missing from the Fischer cycle is Vol 5. That concludes with the 81st. Need to rectify this situation with a second hand bargain.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Music For Wind Ensemble

Band of the RAF College, Jun Märkl


Saint-Saëns: Danse des Prêtresses de Dagon (from Samson et Dalila)
Saint-Saëns: Henry VIII
Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux
Saint-Saëns: Marche du couronnement, Op. 117
Saint-Saëns: Marche héroique, Op. 34
Saint-Saëns: Marche religieuse, Op. 107
Saint-Saëns: Orient et Occident, Op. 25
Saint-Saëns: Pas redoublé in B flat major, Op. 86
Saint-Saëns: Samson et Dalila, Op. 47: Bacchanale
Saint-Saëns: Suite algérienne, Op. 60


----------



## Georgieva

*Vladimir Horowitz - Early RCA Solo Recordings 1928-1944*

*Frédéric Chopin *
Mazurka in C-sharp Minor, Op.30. no.4
*Claude Debussy *
Serenade to the Doll (No.3, Children's Corner)
*Vladimir Horowitz *
Variations on a Theme from "Carmen"
*Domenico Scarlatti *
Capriccio in E (Sonata K.20/L.375)
*Ernö Dohnànyi *
Capriccio in F Minon (Concert Etude Op.28, no.6)
*Franz Liszt*
Valse oubliée No.l
*Vladimir Horowitz *
Danse excentrique
*Franz Liszt *
Etude No.2 in E-flat (after Paganini Caprice No.l7)
*Piotr Illich Tchaikovsky *
Dumka,Op.59
*Camille Saint-Saëns *
Danse macabre (Ait.: Liszt & Horowitz)
*Cari Czerny *
Variations on a Theme by Rode, "La Ricordanza", Op.33


----------



## Kiki

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*
_Symphony No. 41 K551 _
*English Baroque Soloists / John Eliot Gardiner *
Rec. 1989
Philips

The problem I have most of the time when listening to Gardiner is that, does he sound like HIP? I often feel that he sounds closer to Marriner or Karajan, than Harnoncourt or Jacobs. Well that's a bit exaggerated, but I hope you get the drift. Smooth, slow and elegant it is most of the time.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: Dante Symphony No. 4 (St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra, St. Petersburg Youth Chamber Choir, Vladimir Verbitsky, Northern Flowers)*

The last of the Dante symphonies to re-play and catalogue. A choral symphony, named 'Purgatory'. Pretty good though with some more boring passages, but once more a sometimes noisy live recording.


----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> Oh, this is interesting, indeed. We like some of the same cycles, especially Vänskä/Lahti, Berglund (I actually prefer his Bournemouth SO cycle to his Helsinki and Chamber Orchestra of Europe remakes) and Colin Davis/BSO. Were we differ is our Karajan picks. I prefer his earlier DG recordings to the slicker, more polished EMI ones or, at least, when it comes to Sibelius. There's something more raw about those DG recordings to my ears that suits Sibelius' sound-world. I suppose this is why I like Vänskä/Lahti so much as they're 'rough around the edges'. The same could be said of Maazel's Wiener cycle, too. Anyway, thanks for the feedback and if you decide you're not quite taken with Saraste's performances, then I can only point you to those live St. Petersburg recordings. They have a certain snap (or cold snap rather...lol) to them that I think you'll enjoy. The Finns are generally very good in their own country's music, but I think the one Finn that doesn't quite do much for me is Hannu Lintu. He's done some interesting repertoire, but when it comes to Sibelius, I find him to be overrated. He also doesn't really bring anything new to the table. I wish Chandos would remaster the Alexander Gibson symphony cycle. It's in dire need of a modern update. His 2-CD remastered set of the tone poem is exemplary. Anyway, sorry to ramble on...I could talk about Sibelius all day long.



Karajan's EMI box has a big advantage. I own it! I generally stream some of his DG Sibelius recordings. I do sometimes listen to his DG Sibelius recordings through a streaming service, but the EMI box is a physical object sitting not too far from my chair. It's inexpensive price a few years ago was too good to turn down, although I have no idea why I am still occasionally buying CDs at a time when I am subscribing to 3 Hi-Res streaming services!

I may own at least one of his DG Sibelius CDs but it is buried somewhere in my CD collection and I am too lazy to organize my 5000+ CD collection, particularly in this era of Hi-Res streaming services.

Speaking of being buried in my CD collection, I have not encountered my Maazel/Vienna box in a long while. That was my first Sibelius cycle purchased in the mid 90s and was probably my only complete cycle for the next 15 years. I do stream it occasionally.


----------



## Georgieva

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 3; 32 Variations in C minor*

Radu Lupu; Lawrence Foster


----------



## Rogerx

Orff: Carmina Burana


Raymond Wolansky (baritone), Gerhard Unger (tenor), Lucia Popp (soprano), John Noble (baritone)
New Philharmonia Orchestra, New Philharmonia Chorus, Wandsworth School Boys’ Choir
Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos
Recorded: 1965-06-16
Recording Venue: 12-16 June 1965: No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London

On request


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93*
_
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Sir Charles Mackerras_
Work length 26:18


----------



## Georgieva

*Gina Bachauer – The Mercury Masters
7 CD *

CD 1
*BRAHMS: Piano Concerto No. 2*
London Symphony Orchestra / Stanisław Skrowaczewski

CD 2
*BEETHOVEN: Piano Concerto No. 5 ‘Emperor’*
London Symphony Orchestra / Stanisław Skrowaczewski

CD 3
*STRAVINSKY: Three Movements from Petrouchka
CHOPIN:* *Polonaise in A flat major, Op. 53**
*LISZT: Hungarian Rhapsody No. 12
BRAHMS: Paganini Variations: Book II*
*FIRST RELEASE ON CD

CD 4
*CHOPIN: Piano Concerto No. 1
Nocturne, Op. 27 No. 1**
*3 Études, Op. 25**
London Symphony Orchestra / Antal Doráti
*FIRST RELEASE ON CD

CD 5
*BEETHOVEN:* *Piano Concerto No. 4
Piano Sonata, Op. 14 No. 1*
London Symphony Orchestra / Antal Doráti

CD 6
*RAVEL: Gaspard de la nuit
DEBUSSY: Pour le piano; 3 Préludes*
Sir John Gielgud, narrator

CD 7
*CHOPIN: Piano Concerto No. 2
Fantaisie, Op. 49**
London Symphony Orchestra / Antal Doráti


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1 'Rasumovsky No. 1'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59 No. 2 'Rasumovsky No. 2'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3 'Rasumovsky No. 3'*

_Juilliard String Quartet, Claus Adam (cello), Isidore Cohen (violin), Robert Mann (violin), Raphael Hillyer (viola)








_


----------



## Rogerx

Nikolai Lugansky plays Liszt

Nikolai Lugansky (piano)


Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 1ère année, Suisse (9 pieces), S. 160
Liszt: Au bord d'une source (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 4)
Liszt: Au lac de Wallenstadt (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 2)
Liszt: Chapelle de Guillaume Tell (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 1)
Liszt: Eglogue (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 7)
Liszt: Le mal du pays (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 8)
Liszt: Les cloches de Genève (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 9)
Liszt: Orage (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 5)
Liszt: Pastorale (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 3)
Liszt: Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 2ème année, Italie (7 pieces), S. 161
Liszt: Après une lecture du Dante, fantasia quasi sonata (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 7)
Liszt: Canzonetta del Salvator Rosa (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 3)
Liszt: Il penseroso (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 2)
Liszt: Sonetto 104 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 5)
Liszt: Sonetto 123 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 6)
Liszt: Sonetto 47 del Petrarca (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 4)
Liszt: Sposalizio (Années de pèlerinage II, S. 161 No. 1)
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage, 3ème année (7 pieces), S. 163
Liszt: Grande Étude de Paganini, S. 141 No. 3 'La Campanella'
Liszt: Grandes Études de Paganini (6), S. 141
Liszt: Isolde's Liebestod (after Wagner), S447
Liszt: Les jeux d'eaux à la Villa d'Este (Années de pèlerinage III, S. 163 No. 4)
Liszt: Transcendental Studies, S139 Nos. 1-12
Liszt: Transcendental Study, S139 No. 5 'Feux Follets'
Liszt: Transcendental Study, S139 No. 10 'Appassionata'
Liszt: Transcendental Study, S139 No. 12 'Chasse-neige'
Liszt: Valse oubliée No. 1, S.215/1
 Liszt: Valses oubliees (4) S215/R37


----------



## Montarsolo

Haydn, symphonies 99 & 102, Frans Brüggen. Spotify.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Red Terror said:


>


Remarkable cover. Reminds me of a similar one most of us no doubt are familiar with:


----------



## sbmonty

Ligeti: Melodien
Reinbert De Leeuw; Schoenberg Ensemble


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arthur Lourié* (1892-1966): *Préludes fragiles, op.1* (1910), as recorded in 2016 by *Giorgio Koukl*.

Fragile indeed.


----------



## NLaslow

* Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10*
Dresdner Philharmonie - Michael Sanderling


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Wind Concertos

Emmanuel Pahud (flute), Marie-Pierre Langlamet (harp) & Sabine Meyer (clarinet)

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Mozart: Flute & Harp Concerto in C major, K299
Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 1 in G major, K313


----------



## Kiki

Rogerx said:


> Orff: Carmina Burana
> 
> 
> Raymond Wolansky (baritone), Gerhard Unger (tenor), Lucia Popp (soprano), John Noble (baritone)
> New Philharmonia Orchestra, New Philharmonia Chorus, Wandsworth School Boys’ Choir
> Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos
> Recorded: 1965-06-16
> Recording Venue: 12-16 June 1965: No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London
> 
> On request
> [/QU





Rogerx said:


> Orff: Carmina Burana
> 
> 
> Raymond Wolansky (baritone), Gerhard Unger (tenor), Lucia Popp (soprano), John Noble (baritone)
> New Philharmonia Orchestra, New Philharmonia Chorus, Wandsworth School Boys’ Choir
> Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos
> Recorded: 1965-06-16
> Recording Venue: 12-16 June 1965: No.1 Studio, Abbey Road, London
> 
> On request


A phenomenal Carmina Burana in my opinion!


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano sonatas 2 & 9, Claudio Arrau.

Listening to this recording on Spotify because I bought it today at a thrift store on CD (but don't have a CD player nearby). I made a dirty face at the first bars. Is this sonata really that bad? Just listened to Uchida's recording for a minute. A world of difference. Arrau does not play fluently but chunky. Sounds more like a concert night at the local music school. It's really bad. You can also hear the nails going over the keys.  This recording is pure horror to me. Classics Today is a lot more positive: Mozart: Sonatas/Arrau - Classics Today


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43*

_Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1964-06
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna
Work length 43:04


----------



## Manxfeeder

haziz said:


> *Respighi: Pines of Rome
> Respighi: Roman Festivals
> Respighi: Fountains of Rome*
> 
> _Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Seiji Ozawa_
> Recorded: 1977-10-03 & 1977-10-13
> Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


I see that's a cheap download at Presto. Is it worth looking into?


----------



## Branko

Prokofiev
Seven, They are Seven, op 30

Cantata for large orchestra, chorus and solo tenor 

Rozhdestvensky
Yuri Elnikov - tenor
Moscow Radio Chorus and Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

Mravinsky and the Leningrad Phil.


----------



## starthrower

Nos.7 & 8

This re-issued set from Sony now comes in a cheap fat jewel box with slip cover. The CD labels look rather shoddy and the CDs appear to be burned on demand editions. My new Marantz player had a bit of trouble reading disc no.4.


----------



## Georgieva

*Gabriel Fauré*
_Requiem, _opus 48
_Cantique de Jean Racine_


*Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo
Kazuki Yamada, *direction
*Regula Mühlemann,* soprano
*Jean-François Lapointe, *baryton
*Saya Hashino, *orgue


----------



## Vasks

_A double reed duo_

*Feldman - Oboe and Orchestra (Aussem/cpo)
Rochberg - Concerto for Oboe & Orchestra (Robinson/New World)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

#9 (1987)











https://www.filmbieb.nl/en/Link/AAD0113/Kerstmatinees?MovieID=AAD0113&lang=en



On CD-R, copied audio only from the DVD

from the text in the link above..
".. Haitink (it was his penultimate concert as the chief of Concertgebouw Orchestra) drops the baton with the dying final chord." - The gesture signifies his impending step down as the chief conductor of the orchestra - his tenure was 2nd longest in the history of the orchestra, only after Mengelberg: 27 years vs 50.


----------



## MartinDB

More Vainberg/Weinberg today. Both these CDs have nice liner notes that I must read more carefully tonight.

Sonata for solo violin
Trio for violin, viola, and cello
Sonata for violin and piano
Concertino for violin and string orchestra
Symphony no. 10

String quartets 1, 10 & 17


----------



## haziz

Manxfeeder said:


> I see that's a cheap download at Presto. Is it worth looking into?


I would say yes. Fine performances of many compositions, although I am not sure any of them would be my first choice for that composition (the Respighi probably comes closest to being a first choice).


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16*

_John Ogdon (piano)
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Paavo Berglund_
Recorded: 1971-12-23
Recording Venue: 21-23 December 1971: No.1 Studio, Abbey Road Studios, London
Work length 28:46

I am not familiar with this particular recording of the Grieg concerto. Giving it a spin.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss - Four Last Songs

Renee Fleming (soprano)

Münchner Philharmoniker, Christian Thielemann


Strauss, R: Ein schones war (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Es gibt ein Reich (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Strauss, R: Fünf Lieder, Op. 48
Strauss, R: Verfuehrung Op. 33 No. 1 
Strauss, R: Winterweihe, Op. 48 No. 4
Strauss, R: Wo war ich? Tod und lebe (from Ariadne auf Naxos)
Strauss, R: Zueignung, Op. 10 No. 1
Strauss, R: Zweite Brautnacht! (from Die Ägyptische Helena)


----------



## vincula

Now listening to:

*Rawsthorne: Piano Concerto No. 1 *
Lympany, Moura  - _piano_
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Boult, Adrian  - _Conductor_

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Art Rock

*Charles Tournemire: L'Orgue Mystique - Intégrale (Georges Delvallée, Accord, 12 CD's)*

A download from many years ago. Playing the last two CD's (Le Cycle Après La Pentecôte, Op. 57, covering the CD's 7-12).


----------



## Rogerx

CD's 1–3
HANDEL Messiah
Jennifer Vyvyan · Norma Procter
George Maran · Owen Brannigan
London Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus

Sir Adrian Boult


----------



## haziz

My favorite recording of these two gorgeous, and underappreciated, Romantic era concertos. It deserves the 'rosette' it once earned in the old Penguin guide.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 6
Bamberger Symphoniker
Nott*










I've come to really enjoy Nott's traversal of the Mahler symphonies (incl. _Das Lied von der Erde_). Stunning playing and audio quality.


----------



## Georgieva

* Tchaikovsky
Symphony No.3*


----------



## ribonucleic

Mozart - String Quartet No. 22 in B-flat major, K.589 (Quatuor Mosaïques)


----------



## Enthusiast

That was a well spent day! It is long but somehow it doesn't seem it. The music just keeps coming. I don't listen to enough Wagner because I don't like listening to single acts or bleeding chunks. But what a wonderful day one of the great Wagner operas gives you!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ola Gjeilo* (1978): *Northern Lights* (2012), as recorded by the *Phoenix Chorale*, conducted by *Charles Bruffy*.

Very accessible music. Not very daring, but there's plenty of beauty to be heard here imho.


----------



## ribonucleic

Adams - Nixon in China (de Waart)










I don't remember what inspired my 20 year old self to make a big spend on the cassette edition of this when it came out in 1987. I listened to very little classical music back then and effectively no opera at all. But time has proved it a savvy pick.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various non-vocal orchestral works
part six for late afternoon and early evening.

Symphony no.4 for chamber orchestra, with brief passages for wordless tenor,
wordless counter-tenor, and mixed choir [Text: first three lines of _Ave Maria_]
(1984):

with Stefan Parkman (ten.), Mikael Bellini (alt.), the Academy Chamber
Choir of Uppsala and the Stockholm Sinfonietta/Okku Kamu









_Ritual_ for large orchestra (1984-85):
_(K)ein Sommernachtstraum_ [_(Not) A Midsummer Night's Dream_] for large
orchestra (1985):

with with the Malmö Symphony Orchestra/Leif Segerstam







​_Sketches_, a dazzling patchwork quilt of vignettes based on various episodes and characters from Gogol's stories, has a somewhat complicated history. It stemmed from the earlier _Gogol Suite_, an eight-piece concert work which was put together in 1980 by Gennady Rozhdestvensky from music written by Schnittke in 1978 for a (banned) stage production by Yuri Lyubimov entitled _The Inspector's Tale_, after Gogol's novel _Myortvye Dushi_ (_Dead Souls_). In 1985, the choreographer Andrei Petrov staged a ballet called _Sketches_ to commemorate the 175th anniversary of Gogol's birth. As Schnittke was asked to provide the music he was able to press the earlier _Gogol Suite_ back into service while fleshing it out with over a dozen new pieces, thus creating the present work we have here.

_Sketches_ - ballet in one act after Nikolai Gogol, including a piece
co-written with Gennadi Rozhdestvensky, Sofia Gubaidulina and
Edison Denisov: (orig. 1978, arr. 1980 and expanded 1985):


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Bach from Holliger.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Franck, Symphony*

Ozawa and the BSO


----------



## Kiki

*Franz Liszt*
_Années de pèlerinage - deuxième année, Italie S.161_
*Bertrand Chamayou *
Rec. 2011 
Naïve

Chamayou's playing reminds me of marbles. Beautiful marbles.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Non sà che sia dolore BWV 209

Elly Ameling


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Hendrik Andriessen* (1892-1981): *Sonata da Chiesa* (1926), as recorded in 2015 by *Willeke Smits* (organ).

A bit of Dutch promotion here. A good way to slip into a restful mode again after a busy working day. That is, if you're into organ music of course.


----------



## Georgieva

*Richard Strauss. 
Ein Heldenleben *


----------



## Bourdon

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 178004
> 
> 
> *Hendrik Andriessen* (1892-1981): *Sonata da Chiesa* (1926), as recorded in 2015 by *Willeke Smits* (organ).
> 
> A bit of Dutch promotion here. A good way to slip into a restful mode again after a busy working day. That is, if you're into organ music of course.


If you are interested.......


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Hans Sommer* (1837-1922): *Der König von Thule* (Orchestral song, 1919), as recorded in 2021 by *Benjamin Appl* (baritone), with the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by *Guillermo García Calvo.*

Interesting notes on Sommer from Wikipedia: His many songs, at one time known in England, include the cycles Der Rattenfänger von Hameln, Der wilde Jäger and Sapphos Gesänge; he also wrote orchestral works and male-voice choruses. Sommer was active in initiating the institution of composer's performance rights, and was instrumental in recruiting Richard Strauss to that cause.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ives
String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
The Juilliard Quartet*


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*

Ozawa's first recording of Mahler's 1st, heading up the Boston Symphony. Instead of presenting the work in a homogenized bulk, he has a way of emphasizing melodies while keeping backgrounds in the background. 

Also, this is my first encounter with the Blumine movement.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Gustav Mahler *- Symphony nr. 8
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln - Markus Stenz
SACD


----------



## Chilham

Shostakovich: Cello Sonata in D Minor
Steven Isserlis, Olli Mustonen


----------



## Neo Romanza

Andrew Kenneth said:


> *Gustav Mahler *- Symphony nr. 8
> Gürzenich-Orchester Köln - Markus Stenz
> SACD
> 
> View attachment 178008


What do you think of Stenz's Mahler cycle? I confess to owning the set, but I don't think I've even removed it from its cellophane wrapper. There's just so many Mahler cycles nowadays, although it seems like Bruckner is the new "it" composer and that his music is getting more and more recordings with cycles being the end goal. There are two ongoing Mahler cycles happening right now (maybe more): François-Xavier Roth and Semyon Bychkov. I think Vänskä's is still ongoing or, at least, the symphonies have all been recorded, but not all released.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Waltzes*

Samson Francois, staring off into space figuring out how to make these pieces sound different from everyone else. Or else he's wasting away again in Margaritaville, searching for his lost shaker of salt.


----------



## Montarsolo

Brahms, violin concerto, Boris Belkin / Ivan Fischer.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Zemlinsky
String Quartet No. 2, Op. 15
Artis-Quartett Wien*










In my estimate, Zemlinsky's SQs are some of the finest of the 20th Century. He has never quite achieved the level of success so many other Austrian composers have, especially during his lifetime. His oeuvre is loaded with masterpieces, IMHO.


----------



## pmsummer

JOAN OF ARC AT THE STAKE
_An Oratorio in English_
*Arthur Honegger*
Vera Zorina
Alec Clunes
The Orpington Junior Singers
The London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Seiji Ozawa - conductor
_
CBS_


----------



## Neo Romanza

pmsummer said:


> JOAN OF ARC AT THE STAKE
> _An Oratorio in English_
> *Arthur Honegger*
> Vera Zorina
> Alec Clunes
> The Orpington Junior Singers
> The London Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
> Seiji Ozawa - conductor
> 
> _CBS_


A quick question: has this Ozawa recording of _Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher_ ever been issued on CD? I've got his recording on DG, which is excellent:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65
Pittsburgh SO
Jansons*










I bought all of Jansons' Shostakovich cycle on EMI (Warner) as Japanese imports a few years ago as I owned the box set but the set contained a defective disc (the one with the 7th symphony) and I was reading and found out that I wasn't the only one who received a set with a defective disc, so most definitely a manufacturer error. Anyway, I'm glad I bought them all and I'm not sure if they're still available as imports.

Edit: For those interested, I just checked and, yes, they're all still available. CD Japan is your friend, folks! 

Mariss Jansons' Shostakovich cycle on CD Japan


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bryn Terfel @ Concertgebouw with Edo de Waart, 2002



https://www.nporadio4.nl/concerten/5a7b4d49-269f-491a-9067-88043f301504/matinee-op-de-vrije-zaterdag-bariton-bryn-terfel-en-radio-filharmonisch-orkest-o-l-v-edo-de-waart


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Neo Romanza said:


> What do you think of Stenz's Mahler cycle? I confess to owning the set, but I don't think I've even removed it from its cellophane wrapper. There's just so many Mahler cycles nowadays, although it seems like Bruckner is the new "it" composer and that his music is getting more and more recordings with cycles being the end goal. There are two ongoing Mahler cycles happening right now (maybe more): François-Xavier Roth and Semyon Bychkov. I think Vänskä's is still ongoing or, at least, the symphonies have all been recorded, but not all released.


I If you like your Mahler on the brisk side without a great deal of sentimentality, Stenz is your man. I've collected the Stenz cycle & his "Wunderhorn" recording years ago. (and it has been a long while since I've listened to these recordings) Thanks for comment, cause now I feel like reacquainting myself with Stenz's Mahler.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Andrew Kenneth said:


> I If you like your Mahler on the brisk side without a great deal of sentimentality, Stenz is your man. I've collected the Stenz cycle & his "Wunderhorn" recording years ago. (and it has been a long while since I've listened to these recordings) Thanks for comment, cause now I feel like reacquainting myself with Stenz's Mahler.


And you've actually inspired me to continue with Nott's cycle on Tudor, because I've only heard a few of his performances so far and I need to explore his cycle in-depth.  I'll get around to Stenz...one day.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony nr. 7
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln - Markus Stenz
SACD


----------



## Manxfeeder

pmsummer said:


>


I had to do a double-take. I thought that was David Bowie.


----------



## haziz

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No. 1*
> 
> Ozawa's first recording of Mahler's 1st, heading up the Boston Symphony. Instead of presenting the work in a homogenized bulk, he has a way of emphasizing melodies while keeping backgrounds in the background.
> 
> Also, this is my first encounter with the Blumine movement.
> View attachment 178007



Any initial impressions of the box set? I too was tempted by the price except that was a few months ago. Another incentive for me is the fact that I consider the BSO one of my two 'local bands' since I live in the western part of the state. I did miss the Ozawa era since his tenure as music director ended the very year I moved to Massachusetts.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Kurt Atterberg*

Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Romantica"
Symphony No. 8

*SWR Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart
Ari Rasilainen*

These Atterberg symphonies are great works. This is a wonderful set that I'm glad to have.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I do not like this Triple Concerto at all (what a complete waste of mega talents!), while love the Double Concerto. Should have used the picture of Szell & the company for the cover..?


----------



## Manxfeeder

haziz said:


> Any initial impressions of the box set?


I was a little wary at first, because Ozawa doesn't always hit home with me, but so far, I think DG has assembled a good representation of his work. I really like what he does with Faure. I'm halfway through, and so far, I'm happy with it, especially with the price Presto has it marked down to in high res.


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert, Sir Charles Mackerras, Scottish Chamber Orchestra – Symphony No. 9 "The Great"; Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 11 in G minor, Op. 103, 'The Year 1905'
Jazz Suite No. 1
Jazz Suite No. 2 - Waltz
Tahiti Trot
The Philadelphia Orchestra
Jansons*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Krzysztof Penderecki: *Symphony No. 5
National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Krzysztof Penderecki: *Symphony No. 5
> National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit


One of my favorite symphonies from Penderecki. At some point, I need to revisit his entire cycle. There's just so much music and so little time.


----------



## Weston

Montarsolo said:


> Mozart, piano sonatas 2 & 9, Claudio Arrau.
> 
> Listening to this recording on Spotify because I bought it today at a thrift store on CD (but don't have a CD player nearby). I made a dirty face at the first bars. Is this sonata really that bad? Just listened to Uchida's recording for a minute. A world of difference. Arrau does not play fluently but chunky. Sounds more like a concert night at the local music school. It's really bad. You can also hear the nails going over the keys.  This recording is pure horror to me. Classics Today is a lot more positive: Mozart: Sonatas/Arrau - Classics Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 177992


I like Arrau for romantic concertos, but Uchida can do no wrong! I'm not a big Mozart fan, but Uchida makes his music sound as divine as everyone says it is. I don't know what it is about her, but I could listen to her play Hanon exercises.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Weston said:


> I like Arrau for romantic concertos, but Uchida can do no wrong! I'm not a big Mozart fan, but Uchida makes his music sound as divine as everyone says it is. I don't know what it is about her, but I could listen to her play Hanon exercises.


A fantastic pianist whose repertoire doesn't interest me a whole lot, but...this recording is fabulous:










Not only does she play the Schoenberg _Piano Concerto_ masterfully, but the various solo piano works from The Second Viennese School are played to perfection (or as close as one can get). Many people love her recording of Debussy's _Études_, but I never much cared for it preferring Paul Jacobs or more recently the Momo Kodama recording on ECM. They seem to find the poetry and magic in the music more than Uchida who plays through much of the work like some kind of speed demon.


----------



## Weston

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 178013
> 
> 
> I do not like this Triple Concerto at all (what a complete waste of mega talents!), while love the Double Concerto. Should have used the picture of Szell & the company for the cover..?


Is it the piece itself or the performance? I know it's not one of Beethoven's best, but I usually enjoy it. I haven't heard von Karajan's rendition though.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Weston said:


> Is it the piece itself or the performance? I know it's not one of Beethoven's best, but I usually enjoy it. I haven't heard von Karajan's rendition though.


Performance. I thought my post made it clear. 😏 And for the pieces, I think Brahms Double Concerto is definitely superior to Beethoven Triple Concerto which probably would be little known if it is not Beethoven.


----------



## Weston

Miscellaneous orchestral works tonight.

*Michael Gandolfi - Points of Departure*
Gil Rose / Boston Modern Orcherstra Project








I have listened to Gandolfi's "The Garden of Cosmic Speculation" several times. This piece is not nearly so forgiving or accessible. But it is fun to feel like I'm in the middle of a conversation between the instruments and in the third segment the strings soar into heavenly sonorities at times.


*Camille Saint-Saëns - Africa, Op. 89*
Jean-Jacques Kantorow / Tapiola Sinfonietta / Alexandre Kantorow, piano








I'm not quite sure what this has to do with Africa but it's a lovely piece full of optimism and life. It reminds me of another work, especially in the latter half, but I can't quite put my finger on which. 


*Henryk Górecki - Symphony No. 4, Op. 85*
Andrey Boreyko / London Philharmonic Orchestra








I'm thrilled to hear that Górecki wrote something besides the Symphony No. 3, however wonderful that may be. This is also wonderful. Watch out for those bass drums at the beginning and don't blow your speakers! Or are those howitzers? Whew! And that is just the first of the surprises. Unfortunately the third and fourth movements don't deliver quite as well for me, though there are some nice thematic reprises. Overall this symphony is well worth the time investment.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1984)


----------



## Weston

Neo Romanza said:


> A fantastic pianist whose repertoire doesn't interest me a whole lot, but...this recording is fabulous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does she play the Schoenberg _Piano Concerto_ masterfully, but the various solo piano works from The Second Viennese School are played to perfection (or as close as one can get). Many people love her recording of Debussy's _Études_, but I never much cared for it preferring Paul Jacobs or more recently the Momo Kodama recording on ECM. They seem to find the poetry and magic in the music more than Uchida who plays through much of the work like some kind of speed demon.


Wonderful album! It may be time for me to dust it off and re-listen.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Though perhaps a little less lacerating than some Soviet-era recordings, this is well played and very well recorded. Those old Soviet recordings certainly didn't have the intense low-end that this has!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57
Jerry Horner, viola
Mimi Zweig, violin
Borodin Trio*










Tonight must be Shostakovich night. Not that I'm complaining, but he's one of those composers that I end up listening to several works from before moving onto another composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Louis Couperin: Dances from the Bauyn Manuscript

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## haydnguy

Debussy

Complete Works for Piano Vol. 3

1. Nocturne (1892)
2. Suite bergamasqu (1890/1905)
3. Danse Bohémienne (1880)
4. Deux Arabesques (1890-1891)
5. Rêverie (c. 1890)
6. Mazurka (c. 1890)
7. Children's Corner (1906-1908)
8. Hommage à Haydn (1909)
9. Morceau de Concours (1904)
10. La plus que lente (1910)
11. The little ***** (1909)
12. Page d'Album (1915)
13. Berceuse héroïque (1914) 
14. Élégie (1915)


Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, piano
Copyright 2008


----------



## haydnguy

Weston said:


> Wonderful album! It may be time for me to dust it off and re-listen.


Me too!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 6 in E minor
BBC SO
Brabbins*










An impressive account of this turbulent work. So far, Brabbins has recorded all of the symphonies except for _Sinfonia Antartica_ and _Symphony No. 9_. This has been an outstanding cycle with perhaps _A Sea Symphony_ being less than superb, but, in fairness, this symphony is a difficult one to pull off and I have Boult's EMI performance imprinted in my mind, so it's difficult to shake these first impressions. Anyway, for those that haven't been following Brabbins' series and are interested in RVW's music, then don't hesitate to give them a try.

A special note: I know Hyperion recordings aren't available for streaming, but those of you that still buy CDs or digital downloads won't have any problem finding them. To those here that do stream, this is still a worthwhile series to look into.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 43 'Mercury'; Symphony No. 59 'Fire'

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Vasks
Cello Concerto No. 2, 'Klātbūtne'
Sol Gabetta, cello
Amsterdam Sinfonietta
Candida Thompson*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Bach - Organ Works
Walcha
CD 1









Kodaly- Budvari Te Deum, Missa Brevis
Ferencsik/Budapest SO; Andor, Szirmay, Reti, Gregor









Myakovsky - String Quartets 7 and 8
Taneyev SQ









Farberman - Concerto for Jazz Drummer and Orchestra
Bizet/Shchedrin - Carmen Suite
Farberman/Bournemouth, Helsingborg SO; Bellson, drums; Kroumata Percussion Ensemble
This is a fun disc even if the Carmen Suite is subpar









Berlioz - Romeo et Juliette
Munch/Boston


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Complete String Symphonies, Volume 3

Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz


Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 8 in D major
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 11 in F major


----------



## Georgieva

*Mahler.
Symphony №2*

Otto Klemperer


----------



## Montarsolo

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 178013
> 
> 
> I do not like this Triple Concerto at all (what a complete waste of mega talents!), while love the Double Concerto. Should have used the picture of Szell & the company for the cover..?


Nathan Milstein didn't like Brahms double concerto. Because the violin part is not interesting. Violin only imitates the cello. His proposal was to omit the violin part and to convert the piece into a cello concerto.




Rogerx said:


> Mendelssohn - Complete String Symphonies, Volume 3
> 
> Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz
> 
> 
> Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 8 in D major
> Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 11 in F major


Believe it or not, I'm listening to this recording too. Bought yesterday for 2 euros at a thrift store. Sinfonia 1 & 2.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Quartets Nos. 1-3

Renaud Capuçon, Gautier Capuçon, Gérard Caussé & Nicholas Angelich


----------



## jim prideaux

Bakels and the Malaysian P.O-Kalinnikov 2nd Symphony ( not the whole thing, the wonderfully uplifting final movement)

While driving to work on a dark and cold November morning...had just the required effect.


----------



## Chilham

It's business finance & admin' day. Let's see if Dmitri can lighten the load.









Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 "Babi Yar"
Rudolph Barshai, WDR Sinfoniechor Köln, Sergei Aleksashkin, The Choral Academy Moscow









Shostakovich: Symphony No. 14
Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony Orchestra









Shostakovich: Symphony No. 4
Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Playing all of Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 39-51 (op.50-4-6).


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ernst Mielck* (1877-1899): *Symphony in F minor, op.4* (1897), as recorded in 1998 by the Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by *Hannu Lintu*.

According to Wikipedia, this is the symphony that prompted Jean Sibelius to start to compose his own first full-scale symphony!


----------



## Art Rock

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (completed by Sigismund von Neukomm): Requiem (Kantorie Saarlouis, La Grande Ecurie et La Chambre du Roy, Jean-Claude Malgoire, Hjordis Thebault, Gemma Coma-Alabert, Simon Edwards, Alain Buet, Perempe)*

The cover is the one used for the original Telerama CD, I have a different version issued by Perempe for JPC - but the only cover of that one available on the internet is spoiled by a large jpc.de watermark. That aside, this is an interesting alternative completion of Mozart's final masterpiece. The recording is live, but with a very well behaved audience. A good review including the fascinating history of this particular completion can be found here.


----------



## Flamme

Breakfast - Wednesday - Petroc's classical alternative - BBC Sounds


Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.




www.bbc.co.uk




Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.


----------



## Montarsolo

Albinoni, 6 oboe concertos, Heinz Holliger. Perfect music to write a difficult report.


----------



## Georgieva

*Beethoven*

Symphonies №2 and №7


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> A quick question: has this Ozawa recording of _Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher_ ever been issued on CD? I've got his recording on DG, which is excellent:


I recently listened to the performance with Baudo which I think completely overshadows the Ozawa which comes across as a bit slick. I have also become curious about the new "Live" recording on the Alpha label of which a DVD is available that I will certainly will be purchasing soon. Baudo is my first choice so far but from what I've read, the new version on Alpha is a potential contender. 

There is also a CD edition but I go for the DVD....


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi & Piazzolla: 8 Seasons



Cecilia Ingénito-Neutsch (narrator), Yury Revich (violin)



Kurpfälzisches Kammerorchester, Johannes Schlaefli



Piazzólla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas
Piazzólla: Invierno Porteño
Piazzólla: Otoño Porteña
Piazzólla: Primavera Porteña
Piazzólla: Verano Porteño

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Autumn, RV293
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Spring, RV269
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Summer, RV315
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Winter, RV297


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Bourdon

Telemann

The suite in A minor has always attracted me and is one of my favorite Telemann works.


----------



## Kiki

Andrew Kenneth said:


> I If you like your Mahler on the brisk side without a great deal of sentimentality, Stenz is your man. I've collected the Stenz cycle & his "Wunderhorn" recording years ago. (and it has been a long while since I've listened to these recordings) Thanks for comment, cause now I feel like reacquainting myself with Stenz's Mahler.


That caught my attention, therefore I checked some of Stenz's timings, and they do seem to be on the brisk side, but not ragingly fast. I am going to investigate his Mahler on streaming. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Art Rock

*Donald Tovey: Piano Trios No. 1 and No. 2 (London Piano Trio, Toccata)*

A first venture into Tovey's chamber music with these two Brahmsian piano trios. Worth hearing, even though these are not master pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Rabaud: Symphony No. 2

Orchestre Philharmonique de Sofia, Nicolas Couton


----------



## Faramundo

Sadly, one of the very last Medium Waves stations (strangely called AM band by Americans) in Europe to broadcast extensive programmes
of Classical and Contemporary music will shut down its MW transmitter at the year's end.
Radio Devin in Slovakia from Nitra (Rádio Devín) has always been comfortably heard here a little bedore sunset until sunrise
with outstanding programmes on 1098 khz. Of course it will still be available locally in SK on the VHF FM dial and on the Internet on the
above link, but I loved listening to it at night on a 50 euros ultralight radio with its great audio, in spite of the 1,176 km (730 miles) between us.
Occasionally a slight fading would occur for a few minutesthat would remind you of the fact that the signal was coming to you through
quite an expense of forests and hills and it added to my pleasure. Apart from Radio Devin (a public station without ads) I can't think of any other
similar station, though Radio Capodistria 1170 khz from the Italian speaking part of Slovenia broadcasts quite a lot of Classical music at night.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Advent

BWV 61-36-62 & 132


----------



## haziz

*Mendelssohn, Berg & Bruch: Violin Concertos*

_Josef Suk (violin)
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Karel Ancerl








_


----------



## haziz

Faramundo said:


> Sadly, one of the very last Medium Waves stations (strangely called AM band by Americans) in Europe to broadcast extensive programmes
> of Classical and Contemporary music will shut down its MW transmitter at the year's end.
> Radio Devin in Slovakia from Nitra (Rádio Devín) has always been comfortably heard here a little bedore sunset until sunrise
> with outstanding programmes on 1098 khz. Of course it will still be available locally in SK on the VHF FM dial and on the Internet on the
> above link, but I loved listening to it at night on a 50 euros ultralight radio with its great audio, in spite of the 1,176 km (730 miles) between us.
> Occasionally a slight fading would occur for a few minutesthat would remind you of the fact that the signal was coming to you through
> quite an expense of forests and hills and it added to my pleasure. Apart from Radio Devin (a public station without ads) I can't think of any other
> similar station, though Radio Capodistria 1170 khz from the Italian speaking part of Slovenia broadcasts quite a lot of Classical music at night.
> View attachment 178035
> View attachment 178036



Reminds me of some of my formative experiences in the 1980s listening to classical music (as well as news) on the BBC World Service on a medium wave transmission (I rarely had to resort to short wave), particularly select concerts of the BBC Proms. Classical music availability locally was quite limited, and the BBC provided a welcome avenue to supplement my growing interest in the genre. I will forever be grateful to and fond of those memories of the BBC and particularly the World Service.


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi Heroines

Angela Gheorghiu (soprano)

Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi, Riccardo Chailly



Verdi: Caro nome (from Rigoletto)
Verdi: Pace, pace mio Dio! (from La forza del destino)
Verdi: Qui Radamès verrà!... O patria mia (from Aida)
Verdi: Tacea la notte (from Il Trovatore)
Verdi: Tu che le vanità (from Don Carlo)


----------



## Montarsolo

Montarsolo said:


> Mozart, piano sonatas 2 & 9, Claudio Arrau.
> 
> Listening to this recording on Spotify because I bought it today at a thrift store on CD (but don't have a CD player nearby). I made a dirty face at the first bars. Is this sonata really that bad? Just listened to Uchida's recording for a minute. A world of difference. Arrau does not play fluently but chunky. Sounds more like a concert night at the local music school. It's really bad. You can also hear the nails going over the keys.  This recording is pure horror to me. Classics Today is a lot more positive: Mozart: Sonatas/Arrau - Classics Today
> 
> 
> View attachment 177992


Both recordings are on Youtube. Just compare the first few bars.


----------



## NLaslow

*Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 6*
Wiener Philharmoniker - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Kiki

*Aulis Sallinen*
_Symphony No. 3_
*Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz / Ari Rasilainen *
Rec. 2004
CPO

Simply stunning!


----------



## Bourdon

Gilbert& Sullivan

HMS Pinafore


----------



## Art Rock

*Joan Tower: Instrumental Music (Tokyo String Quartet et al, Naxos)*

An interesting selection of instrumental and chamber music by American composer Joan Tower (1938). It features In Memoriam for String Quartet, Big Sky for Piano Trio, Wild Purple for Viola, No Longer Very Clear for Piano, and Island Prelude for Oboe Quintet. I like the first and last track best.


----------



## sbmonty

Ben Johnston: String Quartets 6,7 & 8
Kepler Quartet

I first listened to this composer on the Weekly String Quartet thread. Microtonal compositions making for a fascinating listening experience.


----------



## Rogerx

* Diepenbrock: Symphonic Poems*

Bamberger Symphoniker, Antony Hermus

Diepenbrock: Elektra - symphonic suite
Diepenbrock: Marsyas concert suite
Diepenbrock: Overture 'De Vogels'


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

Masaaki Suzuki plays Bach 
Organ Works, Vol. 2


----------



## Georgieva

Mendelssohn - Symphonies 3 and 5


----------



## Vasks

_Spinning records (now that I have a new amplifier)_

*Budashkin - Festive Overture (Svetlanov/Melodiya)
Shostakovich - Violin Sonata, Op. 134 (Oistrakh & Richter/Melodiya Angel)
Prokofiev - Suite from "Love for Three Oranges" (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Bernard Herrmann: Souvenirs de Voyage
David del Tredici: Magyar Madness
(Fine Arts Quartet, Michel Lethiec, Naxos)*

Two wonderful melodious works for clarinet quintet by American composers. Bernard Herrmann (1911-1975) is of course mostly remembered for his film music, but here is an example of what he could create for the concert hall. David del Tredici (1937) is considered a pioneer of the Neo-Romantic movement.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano trio K. 254 & 496, Beaux Arts Trio. This 5 CD box that I bought for 2 euros at a thrift store.


----------



## Rogerx

Anton Eberl: Piano Concertos opp. 32 & 40

Riko Fukuda (fortepiano), Paolo Giacometti (fortepiano)

Die Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 4* in B flat major, Op. 60
*Symphony No. 5* in C minor, Op. 67
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1958)









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 24 *in C minor, KV 491
Robert Casadesus, piano; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1961)

Many of the Szell/Casadesus recordings were made with the orchestra labelled the "Columbia Symphony," in a like manner to Walter's recordings. This is an exception. I've only relatively recently developed an appreciation for the later Mozart piano concertos and Szell is one of my favorite interpreters of this repertoire. Szell and Casadesus worked together over a long period of time, and they performed together over twenty seasons during Szell's 26 years in Cleveland (according to Charry, this was the most of any soloist; second place with 19 seasons was Rudolf Serkin). Here, Casadesus plays a cadenza written by Camille Saint-Saëns, which I love. (In the accompanying performance of the 24th concerto, Casadesus provides his own cadenza.)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Faure, Pelleas et Melisande, Dolly Suite*

Ozawa has a way with the French music in this set. I hate to admit this, being a Beecham fanboy, but he even does the Dolly Suite better than the baronet.


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams

was recommended and just arrived....


----------



## Branko

Joseph Szigeti plays Prokofiev - for now just the sonatas with piano. No 1 with Joseph Levine, No 2 with Leonid Hambro.
I have never been a fan of the No 2 D Major, but the No 1 f minor remains a firm favourite. Szigeti/Levine give a remarkable and deeply moving performance of it here.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Death and the Maiden & Beethoven: Quartetto serioso

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Montarsolo

Bach, English Suites, Murray Perahia.


----------



## Itullian

Very nice set by Danny


----------



## Enthusiast

Discs 2 and 3 - Bach cantatas BWV 103 - 108. BWV 103, 106 and 107 are by the Leonhardt Consort and the others by the Vienna Concentus Musicus (Harnoncourt). This series remains (after decades) my favourite for the Bach Cantatas.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This one popped up on my spotify and I'm glad I put it on🍎🍩💚
...and Langgaard was 14(!!) when he started composing it...


----------



## HenryPenfold

Earlier:

*Michael Tippett -* A Child Of Our Time
LSO (Live), Colin Davis &al










Now:

*Anton Bruckner -* Symphony No. 9
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, (Live), Herbert Von Karajan (this is my current favourite B9)










Next:

Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 1 A Sea Symphony
Halle Orchestra, Mark Elder (a really vibrant and heartfelt performance)


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with RVW.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 4 F minor*

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler Symphonie No. 9

Symphonie No. 10: Adagio

Das Lied von der Erde
The Song of the Earth
Le Chant de la Terre


Christa Ludwig · René Kollo
Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Wiener Philharmoniker · Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Floeddie

Ottorino Respighi - Concerto gregoriano, P. 135 & Poema autunnale, P. 146

Artist, Takako Nishizak, Singapore Symphony Orchestra; Choo Hoey, Conductor

Sorry no picture, Postimages has issues today.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alonso Lobo* (1555-1617): *Lamentations Ieremiae Prophetae *(~1601), as recorded in 2011 by *Tenebrae*, conducted by *Nigel Short.*

Like liquid gold flowing gently through the mind. Very restful and inspiring imho.


----------



## Knorf

*Carlos Chávez*: String Quartet No. 3
Chamber Music Southwest


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Nikolai Medtner *(1880-1951): *Skazki ("Tales"), op.34 *(1920), as recorded in 2006 by *Hamish Milne* (piano).

Skazki (often translated as "Fairy tales" but more literally translated as just "Tales") are imaginative piano pieces which contain some of Medtner's most original ideas. They span several opus numbers throughout his career.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Luigi Cherubini: *String Quartet No. 1 in E-flat major
Melos Quartett

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Bach orchestral suites (overtures) in Savall's recordings. Savall is one of the few HIP performers who is not scared of slow speeds when called for. One of the better sets of these works IMO and worthwhile for the many unique interpretive points.


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 79 in F major, No. 80 in D minor, and No. 81 in G major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer 

Fantastic!


----------



## alinkner1

*Franz Schmidt* (1874-1939): _String Quartet in A major_ (1925) & _String Quartet in G major_ (1929)
Franz Schubert Quartett, Wien


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Agostino Steffani *(1654-1728): *Stabat Mater *(1680), as recorded by the Choir of the Dutch Bach association & the Baroque orchestra of the Dutch Bach association, conducted by *Gustav Leonhardt.*

Music to de-stress.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various non-vocal orchestral works part seven.

Concerto for viola and orchestra (1985):
Concerto no.1 for cello and orchestra (1985-86):









_Canon: Alban Berg an das Frankfurter Opernhaus_ by Alban Berg
for four unaccompanied voices - arr. for violin and strings
(orig. 1930 - arr. 1987):









Symphony no.5 [_Concerto Grosso no.4_] (1988):

with the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra/Neeme Järvi









Concerto for piano four-hands and chamber orchestra (1988):


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ludwig van Beethoven* (1770-1827): *Piano sonata no.3 in C, op.2 nr.3 *(1796), as recorded in 1994 by *Richard Goode*.

Beethoven was a lion at heart, and I feel his sonatas should be played by a performer who is a lion at heart. I think Richard has done a splendid job, from the early to the final sonatas.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Discs 2 and 3 - Bach cantatas BWV 103 - 108. BWV 103, 106 and 107 are by the Leonhardt Consort and the others by the Vienna Concentus Musicus (Harnoncourt).* This series remains (after decades) my favourite for the Bach Cantatas.*



The same for me....


----------



## Enthusiast

The last volume (volume 20 despite the picture) of the truly wonderful and ear opening series of CPE Bach's keyboard concertos by Miklos Spanyi. Who would have guessed it: an endless stream of such magical music?


----------



## alinkner1

*Clara Iannotta* (b.1983): _orchestral & ensemble works_ (2009-2014)
Ensemble Intercontemporain - - Matthias Pintscher
ensemble recherche
Talea Ensemble
Orchestre des Èlèves du Conservatoire National Supérieur de Paris - - Tito Ceccherini


----------



## Shoskofiev

Knorf said:


> *Luigi Cherubini: *String Quartet No. 1 in E-flat major
> Melos Quartett
> 
> This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread.


I love these quartets, there is a certain freshness and inventiveness to them that make a quite compelling listen.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Coriolan Ouvertüre
Die Geschöpfe des Prometheus Ouvertüre 
Egmont Ouvertüre 
Leonore Ouvertüre Nr. 1 
Leonore Ouvertüre Nr. 2
Leonore Ouvertüre Nr. 3_
*Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR / Roger Norrington *
Rec. 2005 Live
SWR

Norrington's modern band Beethoven overtures sound more conservative than I expected, but they are very good nonetheless!


----------



## littlejohnuk1

DH has a video about Field today.


----------



## alinkner1

*Gaetano Brunetti* (1744-1798): _String Quartets_
Carmen Veneris


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, clarinet concerto, Pay / Hogwood. A thrift store CD bought yesterday. What a wonderful performance! I have never heard the concert so beautiful. What a beautiful warm sound such an original basset clarinet has. 😍


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Oskar Merikanto* (1868-1924): *Kesapaiva Kangasalla *(*A Summer day in Kangasalla,* 1910), as recorded in 1997 by *Risto Lauriala* (piano).

Nice piano music to close the day. Lovely compositions by Oskar Merikanto.


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven 4, Jan Willem de Vriend 💿


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: Violin Concerto No. 1, Cello Concerto No. 1, Suzdal (Various, Northern Flowers)*

The early violin concerto is not a particularly strong work. Far more interesting to my taste is the Cello Concerto No. 1, for solo cello, 17 wind instruments, percussion, and harmonium. Suzdal is a 12 minutes excerpt (rather forgettable) from music for a movie.


----------



## Georgieva

After his fantastic concert in Sofia...


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Piano mood - probably one of my favourite piano pieces. Wolfgang's 21st.


----------



## Montarsolo

Weber, Der Freischütz, Von Matacic. Act 1.

Bought today for 1,50 eur at a thrift store.
A very lively performance. Recorded in 1967 and till Kleiber the reference recording. The soprano Schädle is the only one still alive and is now 96 years old!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, String Quartet, Op. 76, No. 1*

The Festetics play on period instruments but still have a warm and expressive sound.


----------



## starthrower

Disc One: Concertos for violin, cello, and double bass


----------



## marlow

Schumann Kreisleriana

Horowitz


----------



## Chilham

Hartmann: Concerto Funebre
Camerata Bern, Patricia Kopatchinskaja


----------



## eljr

*Giaches de Wert: Divine Theatre*

Sacred Motets
Stile Antico


> Stile Antico brings experience and a steady technique to these pieces…in the joyous opening motet ‘Gaudete in Domino’ they are fresh and exuberant…[and] their ‘Quiescat vox’ is beautiful as is... — BBC Music Magazine, June 2017, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 27th Jan 2017
*Catalogue No:* HMM807620
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi
*Length:* 67 minutes










Gramophone Awards
2017
Shortlisted - Early Music









Grammy Awards
60th Awards (2017)
Nominee - Chamber Music/Small Ensemble Performance


----------



## Becca

Faramundo said:


> Sadly, one of the very last Medium Waves stations (strangely called AM band by Americans) in Europe to broadcast extensive programmes
> of Classical and Contemporary music will shut down its MW transmitter at the year's end.
> Radio Devin in Slovakia from Nitra (Rádio Devín) has always been comfortably heard here a little bedore sunset until sunrise
> with outstanding programmes on 1098 khz. Of course it will still be available locally in SK on the VHF FM dial and on the Internet on the
> above link, but I loved listening to it at night on a 50 euros ultralight radio with its great audio, in spite of the 1,176 km (730 miles) between us.
> Occasionally a slight fading would occur for a few minutesthat would remind you of the fact that the signal was coming to you through
> quite an expense of forests and hills and it added to my pleasure. Apart from Radio Devin (a public station without ads) I can't think of any other
> similar station, though Radio Capodistria 1170 khz from the Italian speaking part of Slovenia broadcasts quite a lot of Classical music at night.


It is not strange at all, just a different way of describing the signal. MW refers to the frequency range whereas AM refers to the way the signal is modulated, i.e. Amplitude Modulation as opposed to FM which is Frequency Modulation.


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-Symphonies 9 10 11 and 12.

Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orch.


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven, piano concerto 5, Ashkenazy / Metha. 💿

Not the most cozy front...


----------



## Branko

Beethoven op 101, what else. Probably my desert island Beethoven piano sonata, if I had to chose. An impossible choice of course. I would sneak a few others across, even if it meant I had to eat them first. And I do like Gelber - this reading seemed just right then.


----------



## pmsummer

HEROES SYMPHONY
THE LIGHT
*Philip Glass*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop - conductor
_
Naxos_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## HenryPenfold

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* - Symphony No. 1 (A Sea Symphony)

BBC Symphony Chorus & Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins, Elizabeth Llewellyn (soprano), Marcus Farnsworth (Baritone)
Label - _Hyperion_. Hi-Res download.
Duration - approx. 1 hour, 8 minutes.

I have just this minute bought and downloaded this recording. Three minutes into the first movement.

''Resplendently engineered by Simon Eadon at Blackheath Concert Halls, this is, quite simply, a release not be missed – and fingers crossed for the remaining seven RVW symphonies from Brabbins and Hyperion." _Andrew Achenbach, Gramophone Magazine.









_


----------



## eljr

*James MacMillan: Christmas Oratorio*

Lucy Crowe (soprano), Roderick Williams (baritone), London Philharmonic Orchestra, London Philharmonic Choir, Mark Elder


> this oratorio seems exceptional in the directness of its musical language and ability to leave listeners of every stripe bathed in an uplifting glow...As for Elder, the orchestra and the superb... — The Times, 2nd November 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 4th Nov 2022
*Catalogue No:* LPO0125
*Label:* LPO


----------



## jambo

CD 15 from the Hänssler Mendelssohn box.

*Mendelssohn: *Violin Sonata in F major, MWV Q 26
*Mendelssohn: *Violin Sonata in F minor, Op. 4
*Mendelssohn: *Violin Sonata in F major, MWV Q 7
*Mendelssohn: *Movement in G minor, MWV Z 1/104
*Mendelssohn: *Andante in D minor, MWV Q 4
*Mendelssohn: *Fugue in D minor, MWV Q 5
*Mendelssohn: *Fugue in C minor
*Mendelssohn: *Allegro in C major, MWV Q 6

*Nomos Duo*
Nicholas Milton (violin)
Nína-Margrét Grímsdóttir (piano)


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Just had a look at Classical Review site. Not nearly as extensive as Classics Today. However, a change is as good as a rest. Had a quick look at the best albums of Feb 2021 or something. This popped up. Something new to get my head around. Great performance, interesting music.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

After the first violin concerto - quite something, Now onto something from Spotify - just put Andrew Manze as search and came up with this:


----------



## pmsummer

MUSICALL HUMORS
_London 1605_
*Tobias Hume*
Jordi Savall - viola da gamba
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1963)









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 1*
Rafael Kubelík: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (1967)


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler:* Symphony No. 5
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Apparently this great symphony is receiving a lot of play searches and requests, as the result of the popularity of some movie currently in theatres. That's fine by me, as long it's not just increasingly, anachronistically glacial Adagiettos that get all the time air time. If it is, that'll make me very grouchy.

In other news, this is a superb performance, top-shelf in every way. It's easily now one of my handful of all-time favorite & most extraordinary performances this symphony. It's also in fabulously great recorded sound, on a SACD.


















Followed by:

*Peter Lieberson: *_Drala, _for orchestra
The Cleveland Orchestra, Oliver Knussen

A marvelous orchestral showpiece, from a marvelous composer whose work deserves far wider recognition.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mendelssohn









I am not a big fan of Heifetz Beethoven VC but his Mendelssohn is simply stunning every time I listen to it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven









I grew up with this recording on LP.


----------



## jambo

Listening to the fantastic Nielsen cycle by Kuchar and the Janáček Philharmonic. One of Brilliant Classics best mini boxes.

*Nielsen: *Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 7, FS 16, CNW 25
*Nielsen: *Symphony No. 2, Op. 16, FS 29, CNW 26, "The Four Temperaments"

Theodore Kuchar
Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky


----------



## sAmUiLc

Joachim #2









I believe Isaac Stern was largely responsible for Aaron Rosand's relative obscurity. He was a top class violinist. There are more nasty stories related to Stern. I think he was an A**hole in personality even though he was a great violinist himself.


----------



## Weston

Chamber works this evening, with commentary you will likely skip over. 

*Louis Vierne - Sonata for Cello and Piano in B minor, Op. 27*
Camille Seghers, cello / Alexis Thibaut de Maisières, piano








I think he wrote mostly organ music, but this is a fine chamber piece once I had overcome my sudden unexplained aversion to romantic excess.


*Clara Schumann - Piano Sonata in G minor*
Sharon Su, piano








I can't recall if I've heard this piece before. I may have only heard the (first) Piano Concerto. I don't think this sonata was published as a single work in her lifetime, but rather as separate pieces. I don't notice any lack of cohesion, however the finale does seem a more mature work. Some movements, especially the Scherzo, strike me as Beethovenian -- which is a plus to me!


*Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 25 in G major, Op. 79*
András Schiff, piano








My favorite Beethoven sonata performer, though some might think him a bit quirky. I love this set. I don't often listen to the Op. 79 for some reason. In fact I probably couldn't identify it on a blind hearing. Regardless, Beethoven and Schiff never fail to deliver.

Also Spotify has slipped in some *John Field Nocturnes* afterward while I've been typing as the Beethoven was shorter than I expected. I do have the Schiff set on CD, but they are packed away. I'm in dire need of shelf space! But I stream most music these days as a matter of convenience, though I hate the idea of no longer having a "collection" exactly. I'm not even sure what a collection means anymore in today's world. I have the same confusion with books, reading most of them now in digital format so I can make the font large enough to see. But I do miss the physical copy.


----------



## sAmUiLc

PC2


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> I recently listened to the performance with Baudo which I think completely overshadows the Ozawa which comes across as a bit slick. I have also become curious about the new "Live" recording on the Alpha label of which a DVD is available that I will certainly will be purchasing soon. Baudo is my first choice so far but from what I've read, the new version on Alpha is a potential contender.
> 
> There is also a CD edition but I go for the DVD....


I'm with you about Baudo's _Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher_. It's my reference recording of the work, but I still like Ozawa. Other favorites are Rilling on Hänssler and that one you mentioned Soustrot on Alpha. Amazing performances. Baudo beats them all, though and this is because he brings an Expressionistic tinge to the music that suits it like a glove. After all, Honegger was the darkest, most Germanic composer of Les Six.


----------



## sAmUiLc

VC


----------



## Rogerx

Perle del Piemonte: Violin music in 18th-century Italy

Enrico Gatti (violin), Antonio Mosca (cello), Giorgio Tabacco (harpsichord)





Canavasso: Cello Sonata No. 2 in D minor
Chiabrano: Cello Sonata No. 3 in F major
Giardini: Violin Sonata No. 2, Op. 31
Pugnani: Violin Sonata in B flat major, Op. 6 No. 1
Somis: Sonata in A minor for violin and b.c., Op. 1, No. 1
Somis: Sonata in C major for violin and b.c., Op. 6, No. 4


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 4 in G major
Mojca Erdmann, soprano
Bamberger Symphoniker
Nott*



















I have to say I'm rather impressed with Nott's Mahler cycle so far. Beautiful playing from the Bambergers.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bach - Organ Works
Walcha
CD 2









Prokofiev - Symphonies 5 and 7
Jarvi/Scottish National Orchestra









Debussy - Violin Sonata
Prokofiev - 5 Melodies 
Ravel - Violin Sonata
Ysaye - Sonata No 3
Oistrakh, Bauer









Villa-Lobos - Piano Concertos 1 and 2
Gomez-Martinez/Royal Philharmonic; Ortiz









Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
Rostropovich/LPO; Vishnevskaya, Gedda, Petkov, Finnila, Krenn, Tear, Valjakka


----------



## Rogerx

Romberg,: Der Messias

Veronika Winter, Markus Schaefer, Ekkehard Abele & Bernhard Scheffel

Rheinische Kantorei & Das Kleine Konzert, Hermann Max


----------



## starthrower

Streaming this one and Bertini's 8th. Two of the best sounding performances I don't own.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Korngold


----------



## tortkis

Gabriel Pierné: Piano Quintet, Op. 41 - Christian Ivaldi, Quatuor Louvigny (Timpani)


----------



## haydnguy

*Schoenberg*
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 36

*Sibeilius*
Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 47


Hilary Hahn, violin
Esa-Pekka Salonen, conducting
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

Goldmark


----------



## Art Rock

*Luigi Cherubini: String Quartets 1-6 (Hausmusik, CPO, 3 CD's)*

Taking a three days break from the Haydn cycle as first listen of the day, to listen to Cherubini. Today the first CD with the first and sixth quartets. I picked this because his first is the quartet of the week in the dedicated thread:









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


The Hagen Bartok is a great discovery for me, I feel I’ve found the Bartok cycle I’ve been looking for. They’re performing Shostakovich a lot at the moment - I may go and see them, Shostakovich is another composer who I’ve never quite seen what all the fuss is about. Maybe Hagen can do the...




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ending tonight's listening session with two 20th Century Italian works:

*Dallapiccola
Piccolo concerto per pianoforte e orchestra da camera
Pietro Massa (piano)
Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra
Peter Hirsch*










*Casella
La Giara Suite, Op. 41bis
Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana
Christian Benda*


----------



## haydnguy

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm with you about Baudo's _Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher_. It's my reference recording of the work, but I still like Ozawa. Other favorites are Rilling on Hänssler and that one you mentioned Soustrot on Alpha. Amazing performances. Baudo beats them all, though and this is because he brings an Expressionistic tinge to the music that suits it like a glove. After all, Honegger was the darkest, most Germanic composer of Les Six.


This reminds me. I haven't listened to Les Six in a long time. Must do that soon.


----------



## Rogerx

Edita Gruberova (soprano)
Wiener Kammerorchester
György Fischer
Recorded: 1980-09
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Neo Romanza

haydnguy said:


> This reminds me. I haven't listened to Les Six in a long time. Must do that soon.


It's really Les Trois (Poulenc, Milhaud and Honegger) for me since I don't know Auric, Durey or Tailleferre well at all.


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is an extremely special CD to me. In case of an emergency, I am grabbing it first.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. Ongoing Mozart pleasure with the Klenkes

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 6 E-flat major KV 614*

Klenke Quartett
Harald Schoneweg, viola










After listening through this box, I regard this cycle as a reference for these wonderful works, the later of which are imho the true successors of Mozart's so-called Haydn quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

John McCabe: Of Time and the River

Emily Benyon (flute)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Vernon Handley

McCabe, J: Concerto for Flute and Orchestra
McCabe, J: Symphony No. 4 'Of Time and the River'


----------



## Philidor

Now some cantata written for the 22nd Sunday after Trinity.

*J. S. Bach: "Ich armer Mensch, ich Sündenknecht" BWV 55*

Christoph Genz
Sophie Karthäuser, Petra Noskaiova, Dominik Wörner
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## jambo

A fantastic disc from the Bernstein Concertos & Orchestral Works Edition on Sony, CD 71, Russian Masters.

*Glinka: *Ruslan and Lyudmilla - Overture
*Borodin: *In the Steppes of Central Asia
*Glière: *The Red Poppy - Russian Sailors' Dance
*Ippolitov-Ivanonv: *Caucasian Sketches, Op. 10 - II. In the Village
*Ippolitov-Ivanonv: *Caucasian Sketches, Op. 10 - IV. Procession of the Sardar
*Mussorgsky: *Khovanshchina - Dawn Over the Moscow River (Prelude to Act I)
*Prokofiev: *Scythian Suite, Op 20
*Prokofiev: *The Love for Three Oranges Suite, Op. 33a - III. March. Tempo di Marcia
*Prokofiev: *Lieutenant Kije - Suite
*Shostakovich: *The Age of Gold - Suite, Op. 22a - III. Polka. Allegretto
*Lopatnikoff: *Concertino for Orchestra, Op. 30

Leonard Bernstein
New York Philharmonic
Columbia Symphony Orchestra [Lopatnikoff]
1971-1976


----------



## sAmUiLc

VC


----------



## Chilham

Dallapiccola: Il Prigioniero
Gianandrea Noseda, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Anna Maria Chiuri, Michael Nagy, Stephan Rügamer, Adam Riis, Steffen Bruun, Danish National Concert Choir


----------



## Montarsolo

sAmUiLc said:


> Joachim #2
> View attachment 178091
> 
> 
> I believe Isaac Stern was largely responsible for Aaron Rosand's relative obscurity. He was a top class violinist. There are more nasty stories related to Stern. I think he was an A**hole in personality even though he was a great violinist himself.


I didn't know that about Stern. I am reading his biography. He comes out as a real extrovert who does a lot of networking. I found Nathan Milstein's biography much, much more interesting. I read that twice. A third time will come.

When I run into Aaron Rosand, I have to think about what I read in an interview with violin maker Serge Stam. A quote (http://www.stam-vioolbouw.nl/docs/injanine.pdf translated with Google Translate):
_That brings Stam to an unforgettable anecdote. 'One day, years ago, a bit of a scruffy man comes in. An American who has a problem with his violin. When I was still studying violin making in Mittenwald, I once had a gramophone record bought from the famous violinist Aaron Rosand, who played on the Kochanski Guarneri. That man played virtuoso, but actually I would have bought that record because I liked that violin so much. I opened the box and my breath literally caught in my throat. Wow what a violin! The violinist saw my reaction and said: “This is the Kochanski Guarneri”. And I said, "So you are Mister Rosand." He had a concert in Utrecht and there was something loose about that violin. I fixed that for him. Rosand came to him pick it up and play it for a while. That really disappointed me. It wasn't a big show. A bit of a timid violin actually. I didn't get it, because on that record he sounded like this beautiful. I got free tickets to the concert. My wife and I sat upstairs in the hall. Rosand started playing and it looked like a train was passing by! Such a tone, such a power! From a great distance, this violin sounded fantastic. Then I learned something very important. That the carrying capacity of a sound has nothing to do with volume._


----------



## Rogerx

Complete Beethoven String Trios

Arthur Grumiaux, Georges Janzer, Eva Czako

Beethoven: Serenade for string trio in D major, Op. 8
Beethoven: String Trio in C minor, Op. 9 No. 3
Beethoven: String Trio in D major, Op. 9 No. 2
Beethoven: String Trio in E flat major, Op. 3
Beethoven: String Trio in G major, Op. 9 No. 1


----------



## Chilham

Barber: String Quartet Op. 11
Endellion String Quartet









Barber: Knoxville Summer of 1915
David Curtis, Orchestra of the Swan, April Fredrick









Barber: Violin Concerto
Daniel Blendulf, Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Johan Dalene


----------



## Bourdon

Handel

Carmelite Vespers (1707)

Second Vespers of the Feast of Our Lady of Mount Carmel

One of my favorite Handel recordings with excellent choral singing


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano sonatas 2 - 5, Uchida.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sanderling in Berlin.......Sibelius 6th.

'vigorous'


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concertos 11 & 12, Uchida / Tate.


----------



## Art Rock

*Boris Tishchenko: Violin Concerto No. 2 (Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra, Vassily Sinaisky, Sergei Stadler, Olympia)*

The last of my Tishchenko CD's to replay and catalogue. All in all, this composer gives me mixed feelings, but this was saving one of the best for last. At over 50 minutes, it is one of the longer violin concertos, and there some less interesting passages, but all in all, this is still a concerto worth hearing.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine


----------



## Art Rock

*Veljo Tormis: Litany to Thunder (Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tõnu Kaljuste, ECM)*

A selection of eight choral songs, the specialty of this Estonian composer. A typical high class ECM CD, inspired music selection, great performances, well recorded, and great cover. Only the last song (The Lost Geese) did not interest me.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak - Symphony No. 7 & Golden Spinning Wheel

Netherlands Philharmonic, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto

Philippe Graffin (violin)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley

Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Elgar: Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61


----------



## Georgieva

*
Mikhail Mikhaylovich Ippolitov-Ivanov*

Orchestral Works: Caucasian Sketches


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano sonatas 2 & 3, Klara Würtz.


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Gassmann - Overyture to "L'amore artigiano" (Bonynge/London)
F. J. Haydn - Mass #12 "Theresienmesse" (Bdrnstein/Columbia)*


----------



## Montarsolo

Orff, Carmina Burana, James Levine.


----------



## Bourdon

Kathleen Ferrier

"Blow the Wind Southerly"
British Songs


----------



## Rogerx

Schmidt: Symphony No. 4 & Orchestral Music from 'Notre Dame'

Christiaan Louwens (cello) & Ad Welleman (trumpet)

Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## Enthusiast

Boccherini - a mixed programme.


----------



## Philidor

As the Martinmas goose is in the oven, it is time for some music ...

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Der Herr denket an uns" BWV 196*

Soloists: Barbara Schlick, Guy de Mey, Klaus Mertens
Choir: Els Bonger, Richard Bryan, Joost van der Linden, Mattijs Mesdag
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
Ton Koopman


----------



## sbmonty

Cherubini (1760-1842): String Quartet No. 1
Quartetto Savinio
A nice choice for this week's String Quartet thread. Looking forward to getting to know the other 5 in the cycle.


----------



## Philidor

Another cantata for wedding.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Gott ist unsere Zuversicht" BWV 197*

Sandrine Piau, Bogna Bartósz, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra and Choir
Ton Koopman








[/B]


----------



## starthrower

Disc 3: Concertos for flute, clarinet, and organ and brass quintet with wind orchestra.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## OCEANE

Bruckner Symphony No. 7


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Copland
Symphony No. 3
Quiet City
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, String Quartets, Op. 17*

This is an inexpensive download at 7Digital. I'm used to the Kodaly Quartet and the Mosaiques in Op. 20 and 33. The Festetics has a different sound, not as extroverted as the Kodaly Quartet, so it's an adjustment. But I'm someone who likes hearing different takes on familiar territory.


----------



## Montarsolo

Cherubini, string quartet 1, Melos Quartett. The weekly quartet. Spotify.


----------



## Philidor

Now again some Brahms.

*Johannes Brahms

String Quartet No. 1 C minor op. 51 No. 1
String Quartet No. 2 A minor op. 51 No. 2*

Quartetto Italiano










Not the worst idea if you like an old-style approach. Liked it.


----------



## Kiki

*Carl Orff*
_Carmina Burana_
*Lucia Popp, Raymond Wolansky, Gerhard Unger, John Noble / Wandsworth School Boys' Choir / New Philharmonia Chorus & Orchestra / Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos *
Rec. 1965
EMI

An amazing Carmina Burana!


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Schwanengesang

Andrè Schuen (baritone), Daniel Heide (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Very similar to Karajan live 9th, but in much better sound. Yet it lacks something what K's has. Sounds like a mere run-through, comparably speaking. If K's is 10, this is 8.5.


----------



## Enthusiast

While tootling around the house (cooking and a few other odd jobs) I listened to this double album.


----------



## Philidor

After Bach and Brahms another important B.

*Pierre Boulez: Le Marteau sans maître*

Hilary Summers, mezzo-soprano
Ensemble InterContemporain
Pierre Boulez


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler Symphonien;No. 4 · No. 5





Edith Mathis
Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

Three more cantatas from this set: BWV 100 (Leonhardt), 101 and 102 (Harnoncourt).


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work:

*Strauss
Vier Letzte Lieder
Lucia Popp, soprano
LPO
Tennstedt*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Concerto for Organ, strings, and percussion*

Wow. What a downer. This is my second recording of this piece, and they both are depressing. The next track is Faure's Dolly Suite, which is good programming; I need something lovely after all that.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Poulenc, Concerto for Organ, strings, and percussion*
> 
> Wow. What a downer. This is my second recording of this piece, and they both are depressing. The next track is Faure's Dolly Suite, which is good programming; I need something lovely after all that.
> View attachment 178132


Would love to know why you consider Poulenc's _Organ Concerto_ such a depressing work? I love so much of Poulenc's music from his solo piano works, chamber music, orchestral/concerti, songs, opera and choral music. I would say the one work that I find rather depressing within his oeuvre is his opera _Dialogues des Carmélites_. Such a tragic piece.


----------



## pmsummer

THE LION'S EAR
_A Tribute to Leo X, Musician among Popes_
*Various and Anonymous Composers*
La Mora
Corina Marti & Michael Gondko - directors
_
Ramée_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> Would love to know why you consider Poulenc's _Organ Concerto_ such a depressing work?


It's dark and heavy. Maybe I wouldn't be so bothered if it were a composer who I expect dark things from, but Poulenc is generally so much fun to hear that it doesn't seem to match his other output.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Missa Ave Maris Stella*


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## vincula

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with RVW.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams

Concerto A minor for Oboe and Strings
Symphony No. 5 D minor*

Jonathan Small, oboe
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Itullian

London symphonies, Harnoncourt


----------



## Enthusiast

What a record! Three great pieces.


----------



## Merl

I usually only listen to this disc for the rightly celebrated Debussy and Ravel recordings but seeing as im partway through a Stravinsky SQ blog I tried the Stravinsky 3 Pieces for SQ. In comparison to some others ive already listened to this is not anywhere near as strong. Still (just) recommendable but many do it wayyyyy better (the ABQ sound a bit bored). Thankfully I only focus on the two main works.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bernstein, The Age of Anxiety*


----------



## Georgieva

*Zsigmond Szathmáry
Bach: Triosonaten Für Orgel BWV 525-530*

Vinyl
1982


----------



## Georgieva

*Mozart 

17 Kirchensonaten
Zsigmond Szathmáry*


----------



## Floeddie

*Edward Elgar: The Wand of Youth Suite Nos.1-2, New Zealand Symphony Orchestra; James Judd*

This month's free download from Naxos, very enjoyable on the first listening experience.


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding ... 
*Zsigmond Szathmáry*
J.S. Bach. Toccata und fuge d-moll bwv565


----------



## Bourdon

Rachmaninov

Piano Concerto No.2

This recording is a classic,I was so young when I bought the Melodia LP


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nielsen


----------



## Branko

Even though not a Prokofiev lover, I still cannot get enough of this recording of the 1st Violin Concerto. As a composition, I much prefer the 1st concerto over the 2nd. And in my opinion, James Ehnes' 2013 recording is in a different class to any other I have tried. His sense of direction, the length of his musical lines, his ability to blend with and into the orchestra, his feeling for this music, his musical intelligence...all are outstanding. And as with many of his other recordings, in spite of his superb mastery, his brilliance as well as his convincing projection befitting a top soloist, he leaves an impression of modesty. His spotless technique seems to serve the music alone. And his sound is simply gorgeous. Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Georgieva

Liszt.
Organ works.


----------



## Philidor

Golden treasures.

*Frédéric Chopin*

_Recorded 1928_

Sonata No. 2 B-flat minor op. 35
Prélude G-sharp minorl op. 28 No. 12

_Recorded 1929_

Ballade No. 1 G minor op. 23
Ballade No. 2 F major op. 38
Ballade No. 3 A-flat major op. 47
Ballade No. 4 F minor op. 52

Nocturne E-flat major op. 9 No. 2
Waltz C-sharp minor op. 64 No. 2

*César Franck: Prélude, Choral et Fugue *

Alfred Cortot










Great playing ...


----------



## Art Rock

*Sir Donald Tovey: Variations on a Theme by Gluck, Piano Quintet (Ormesby Ensemble, Toccata)*

Continuing with Tovey's chamber music. Variations on a Theme by Gluck is for flute and string quartet from 1913, and is an interesting piece. The main course is the piano quintet from 1900, taking almost an hour - and highly entertaining throughout.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Wilhelm Stenhammar*

Serenade in F major Op. 31
Symphony No. 2 in G minor Op. 34

*Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Jarvi*


----------



## starthrower

1986









1991

Not a work I listen to very often but it's a rainy day so I've got time for two. These particular CDs are not ones I sought out but stumbled onto at local establishments for a few dollars. The Simon / LSO is a very fine account. I'm assuming Previn's earlier recording with the LSO on EMI is the one to have but this Telarc disc is recorded very nicely as this was one of the major selling points of that label.


----------



## pmsummer

LUDI MUSICI
*Samuel Scheidt*
Les Sacqueboutiers
_
Naïve_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Violin Concerto No. 2*

Ozawa and the BSO with Gideon Kremer on violin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mannheim Rocket said:


> View attachment 178148


That set looks interesting. Is it worth looking into?


----------



## Art Rock

*Joan Tower: Made in America, Tambor, Concerto for Orchestra (Nashville Symphony, Leonard Slatkin, Naxos)*

Three works for orchestra by contemporary composer Joan Tower. Interesting stuff.


----------



## HenryPenfold

haydnguy said:


> *Schoenberg*
> Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 36
> 
> *Sibeilius*
> Concerto for Violin and Orchestra, op. 47
> 
> 
> Hilary Hahn, violin
> Esa-Pekka Salonen, conducting
> Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra


I always enjoyed AS's vc very much. But when this Hahn was released, it was like the curtains and windows had been opened.


----------



## pmsummer

RÉSONANCE
*C.F. Abel - J.S. Bach -&nbsp; St. Colombe - De Machy - P. Hersant - Tobias Hume - C. Simpson - C. Christodoulou - G.I. Gurdjieff*
Nima Ben David - viola da gamba
_
MA Recordings_


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1980)

Trying the studio recording. I have heard it once or maybe twice before. Overshadowed by the later live recording (1982) but this one still has some adherents.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bruch VC1 & Scottish Fantasy


----------



## eljr

*Tchaikovsky Selections*

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev

*Release Date:* 22nd Apr 2016
*Catalogue No:* PTC5186550
*Label:* Pentatone
*Length:* 74 minutes


----------



## starthrower

Disc 9: Dona nobis pacem, Fantasia on the Old 104th, A Song of Thanksgiving, The Lark Ascending


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schoenberg, Piano Concerto*

Uchida and Boulez with the Cleveland Orchestra. Wonderful performance.


----------



## eljr

*Giaches de Wert: Versi d'Amore*

Voces Suaves

*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* A536
*Label:* Arcana
*Length:* 59 minutes


----------



## Dimace

The last two weeks I found time to listen more music (my new set up is helping me to find easier what I want to listen) and especially (as you have prior already red) the symphonies of* Stelios,* which are maybe the ONLY contemporary compositions I have and I can listen the same way I do with other, great classical works: pleasantly, easily and with a feeling of personal integration to composer's intentions and expectations, which makes me (indirectly) participant to the performance.

Coucounaras* 3rd Symphony* is somehow different than the other two he has composed. He has a very characteristic *Oriental Nuance. *It looks like to a quality film music with all the elements of the classical harmony and orchestration. What, again, I found very beautiful with Coucounaras music is the continuation and the level of musical structure it has. A, B, C, D layout, nicely given, all the way through, compass music I could say to its very best.

I must say to you that my search for contemporary / modern music I could appreciate (modern I mean from contemporary composers) isn't very successful. Some decades ago we had Leonard and his masterworks. Or, nowadays, we have Philip and his symphonies, concerts, etc. (God bless America) but, this is my impression, the European scene isn't very strong with music I could *personally *appreciate, understand, like etc. For this reason, Stelios music is a revelation to me. He has almost everything I like to have from the quality music and, this is the most important, makes me happy to listen to it.

This is a 2016 recording, with the Orchestra of the National Theatre of Prague under (again) Jaroslav Brych. (Very good orchestra I could say) This is also an excellent collectable.

Artistic Value: 4/5
Collectability: 5/5
Overall: 4/5


----------



## sAmUiLc

Walton: Violin Concerto
Midori Goto / Royal Liverpool PO / Vasily Petrenko
live.. on CD-R


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Symphony No. 12 'Lodger'*

Angélique Kidjo, Filharmonie Brno, Dennis Russell Davies


> BBC Music Magazine, October 2022



*Release Date:* 15th Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* OMM0159
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## sAmUiLc

Elgar: Violin Concerto
James Ehnes / City of Birmingham SO / Andris Nelsons
live.. on CD-R


----------



## starthrower

1989

Another work I rarely listen to and I don't think this is an acclaimed recording. But it's not as bad as the goofy cover painting. It's in the Ozawa Philips box I bought for my wife.


----------



## pmsummer

APPALACHIA WALTZ
*Meyer - O'Conner - Traditional*
Yo-Yo Ma - cello
Edgar Meyer - bass
Mark O'Conner - violin
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## eljr

*Hildur Guonadottir: Joker (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)*


----------



## Helgi

It's been mostly violin concertos for me today, currently Hindemith w/Frank Peter Zimmermann and Paavo Järvi/Frankfurt RSO


----------



## pmsummer

CARE-CHARMING SLEEP
_Songs and Madrigals_
*John Dowland - Robert Johnson - Giovanni Felice Sances - John Wilbye - Cherubino Busatti - Benedetto Ferrari - Cipriano da Rore*
The Dowland Project
John Potter - tenor, direction
Barry Guy - double-bass
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Stephen Stubbs - baroque guitar, chitarrone
John Surman - bass clarinet, soprano saxophone​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## sAmUiLc

5 PCs









Numero uno


----------



## Branko




----------



## Bkeske

Evgeny Mravinsky conducts Tchaikovsky

No. 4 In F Minor, Op.36
No. 5 In E Minor, Op. 64
No. 6 In B Minor, Op. 74 "Pathétique"
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Deutsche Grammophon 4 LP box reissue 1974

This really is an exquisite set.


----------



## pmsummer

FEMINAE VOX
_Monody and Medieval Polyphony for a Nunnery_
*Códice de Las Huelgas* S. XII-XIV
Capella de Ministrers
Carles Magraner - director
_
CDM_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Weston

Enthusiast said:


> What a record! Three great pieces.


I absolutely love Saariaho's work and Salonen's as well. Weirdly she looks a lot like a red headed version of my mother, and I mean a LOT. Which makes listening to her and seeing her on album covers seem very strange indeed.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## pmsummer

MOUNT ST. HELENS*
_Symphony No. 50, Op. 360_
CITY OF LIGHT**
_Symphony No. 22, Op. 236_
*Alan Hovhaness*
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz - conductor*
Alan Hovhaness - conductor**
_
Delos_


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B Minor, Op.74 ('Pathétique')*
_
Vienna State Opera Orchestra
Vladimir Golschmann_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Dvořák VC









Váša Příhoda


----------



## Weston

Miscellaneous orchestral works tonight.

*Frank Ticheli - Flute Concerto, "Silver Lining"*
Eugene Migliaro Corporon / North Texas Wind Symphony / Jim Walker, flute








If Ian Anderson performed a flute concerto written by Zappa it might sound like this! I'm not kidding. Great fun! I see that it is on YouTube if anyone is curious.


*Richard Strauss - Metamorphosen, TRV 290*
Esa-Pekka Salonen / Sinfonia Grange au Lac








I was confused for a moment. This doesn't start sounding like Strauss to me until about 8 minutes in. It's very restrained for him at least at first. Though I'm sure I've heard the piece before, I'm not that familiar with it. A note on the recording: this may be a victim of the loudness wars. There is no reason upper string sonorities should sound this harsh.


*Samuel Barber - Cello Concerto, Op. 22*
Christian Poltéra / Andrew Litton / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra








A lively and surprisingly melodic piece, well recorded. It's satisfying, but maybe not that memorable. I think I get Barber confused with William Schuman. I have no idea why other than both were 20th century American composers.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 In F Minor, Op. 36*

_American Symphony Orchestra
Leopold Stokowski_

Earlier today.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Britten


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 04] André Cluytens - [2017] Haydn • C.P.E. Bach








*


----------



## Hogwash

This is incredible


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Brilliant, expressive playing and excellent sound.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> It's dark and heavy. Maybe I wouldn't be so bothered if it were a composer who I expect dark things from, but Poulenc is generally so much fun to hear that it doesn't seem to match his other output.


I think it's important to remember that with a composer like Poulenc, it's best not to try and pigeonhole him, because he's much more than a composer of pieces that are fun and jovial. And a serious look into his oeuvre will reveal this --- listen to the _Violin Sonata_ or the _Cello Sonata_ for example. These aren't "happy" works at all. But, also, as I said, his opera _Dialogues des Carmélites_ is tragic and shrouded in shadow.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Goldberg Variations, BWV988

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 7 in E minor
Bamberger Symphoniker
Nott*



















Again, truly impressed with Nott's conducting. His cycle may not be the one that end's all others, but, for me, he's leagues better than Rattle or Vänskä. The reason is because I think he has a more-rounded understanding of Mahler's musical language and more important the flow of the music. I always get the impression with Rattle that he's trying to have everything "perfect" and in its place, but, in the process, he loses sight of the bigger picture and the architecture of the music. Nott reminds me, in many ways, of Haitink in that he lets the music speak for itself and only interjects himself when he feels the music needs a little extra push. I never thought I'd enjoy this cycle as much as I am right now, because I never really have given any thought to Nott's conducting in the past. I'm glad I decided to check out his Mahler.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Barber









On CD-R
Copied from my LP collection


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bach - Organ Works
Walcha
CD 3









Strauss - Elektra
Jochum/Hamburg Philharmoniker Staatsorchester; Schulter, Hammer, Kupper 









Schoenberg - Piano Works
Pollini









Dvorak - Cello Concerto 
Bruch - Kol Nidrei
Tchaikovsky - Rococo Variations
Dorati/LSO; Starker









Ives/Schuman - Variations on America
Brahms - Haydn Variations
Reger - Mozart Variations
Masur/NY Phil


----------



## sAmUiLc

Roman Hoffstetter: String Quartet in F major, "Serenade"
Végh Quartet
On CD-R

The piece was mistakenly attributed to Haydn for a long time.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Berg


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Rostislav Dubinsky, Yaroslav Alexandrov (violins), Dmitry Shebalin (viola), Valentin Berlinsky (cello)

Original Borodin Quartet


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> *Boris Tishchenko: Symphony No. 7 (Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky, Naxos)*
> 
> Continuing replaying and cataloguing Tishchenko's numbered (and later unnumbered) symphonies. His seventh is one of the 'middle' ones in my appreciation, not outstanding, not bad.


Thanks! I'd not heard of *Tischenko* before. I'm looking through his list of works and it appears he eventually evolved into quite the avant-garde composer. I giggle at *Tishchenko* having so many unnumbered symphonies, both previous to his 1961 *Symphony No. 1* (the 1958 *"A French Symphony"*), and during and after his numbered symphonies (for instance, his 1984 *"The Blockade Chronicle, a symphony for full orchestra, Op.92* is dated between his *5th and 6th Symphonies *1976 and 1988 respectively).

I'm most amused by the title of his 2002 *"Huge Sonata for string orchestra, Op. 132"*. I've not heard it, but it's truly a great title.

"Huge"

I'm kind of enjoying his less avant-garde 1956 *Variations for Piano, Op. 1*, although it does seem to go on a bit longer than seems reasonable. But there's a surprisingly *Mussorgsky*-ish vibe to it, in that the harmonic structures, percussive patterns, and thematic bits remind me of the original piano version of *Pictures at an Exhibition*. And I like that.

My dumb opinion is that *Mussorgsky* was ahead of his time in terms of tonality, and eighty years later *Tishchenko* begins his career with some piano variations that seem like a *Mussorgsky* _tribute_.






Maybe one of these days I'll explore his stuff further.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last works of the night:

*Ives
The Unanswered Question
Central Park in the Dark
NYPO
Bernstein*


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Following DH video on Frank Peter Zimmerman:cond, by Gerd Albrecht, Radio Symphony Orchestra of Berin = from 1986


----------



## sAmUiLc

Shostakovich VC1


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Lydia’s Vocalises

Jonathan Freeman-Attwood (trumpet), Roy Howat (piano), Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


Chabrier: Aubade
Chabrier: Danse villageoise (No. 7 from Pièces pittoresques)
Chabrier: Morceaux (5)
Chabrier: Pièces pittoresques (10)
Couperin, F: Messe à l'usages des Couvents
Fauré: Lydia’s Vocalises
Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108
Hahn, R: A Chloris
Marchand, L: Grand Dialogue (1696)
Rameau: Naïs
Rameau: Naïs: orchestral suite
Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major Op. 123


----------



## Art Rock

*Luigi Cherubini: String Quartets 1-6 (Hausmusik, CPO, 3 CD's)*

Taking a three days break from the Haydn cycle as first listen of the day, to listen to Cherubini. Today the second CD with the second and fifth quartets.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 14 in C# Minor, Op. 27, No.2 ('Moonlight')
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 21 in C Major, Op. 53 ('Waldstein')*

_Bruce Hungerford








_


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Reinhold Glière* (1875-1956): *Harp concerto in E-flat, op.74* (1938), as recorded in 1991 by *Rachel Masters *(Harp) with the *City of London Sinfonia*, conducted by *Richard Hickox*.

I never thought of Glière's works as top-notch, but his Harp concerto really surprised me yesterday. Very inventive, very moving. Perhaps I should re-evaluate his output.
By the way, Wikipedia mentions: Reinhold Glière wrote his Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in E-flat major, Op. 74, in 1938. Glière sought the technical advice of the harpist Ksenia Alexandrovna Erdely (1878-1971). She made so many suggestions that he offered to credit her as co-composer, but she declined. The work was published as the work of Glière as edited by Erdely.


----------



## Rogerx

Works of Alexander Borodin

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


Borodin: In the Steppes of Central Asia
Borodin: Petite Suite
Borodin: Prince Igor Overture
Borodin: Prince Igor: Dance of the Polovtsian Maidens
Borodin: Prince Igor: Polovtsian Dances
Borodin: String Quartet No. 2: 3rd Movement (Notturno)
Borodin: Symphony No. 1 in E flat major
Borodin: Symphony No. 2 in B minor
Borodin: Symphony No. 3 in A minor (unfinished)



*Alexander Borodin (Sint-Petersburg, 12 November 1833 – 27 Februari 1887)*


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Yesterday I saw the cantata "Gott ist unsre zuversicht" BWV 197 listed here and it is one of those (many) cantatas that can overwhelm me. The aria "Schläfert allen Sorgenkummer" in particular made a crushing impression the first time I heard it. Rene Jacobs gives a great performance that I have never heard so empathetic anywhere.


----------



## Philidor

Bourdon said:


> Yesterday I saw the cantata "Gott ist unsre zuversicht" BWV 197 listed here and it is one of those (many) cantatas that can overwhelm me.


Yes, with Bach's cantatas it is always the same ... if someone came along asking "you are often listening to Bach's cantatas, can you please give me a list of your favourites for starting?" then you sit down and start writing, and after the 100th entry on the list, you are asking yourself what this list should be good for ...

Here a Chérubini Quartet, but not the Quartet of the Week.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet E-flat major op. 12*

Chérubini Quartet


----------



## Chilham

Carter: String Quartet No. 2, 3 & 4
Pacifica Quartet









Carter: Concerto for Orchestra
Oliver Knussen, London Sinfonietta









Carter: Symphony for Three Orchestras
Pierre Boulez, New York Philharmonic









Carter: String Quartet No. 1
Pacifica Quartet









Carter: Cello Sonata
Astrig Siranossian, Nathanaël Gouin


----------



## Georgieva

Thanks for inspiration.
Almost winter mood... 
*Tishchenko: Symphony No. 8*
Chingiz Osmanov (violin) & Nikolai Mazhara (piano), Mila Shkirtil (mezzo-soprano)
St Petersburg State Symphony Orchestra, Yuri Serov


----------



## Philidor

Next Bach, written for the inauguration of some organ.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Höchsterwünschtes Freudenfest" BWV 194*

Yukari Nonoshita, Makoto Sakurada, Jochen Kupfer
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Bourdon

Scarlatti

CD 2

Sonatas, KK 20-30


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concerto 17, Perahia 💿 🎧 ☕ 😍


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding with *Tishchenko. *I could add this record to my selection: 

Can Tishchenko music _be trusted _about Dante's hell?
_







_


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## haydnguy

*Korngold (1897-1957)*
Concerto for violin and orchestra in D major, op.35

*Barber (1910-1981)*
Concerto for violin and orchestra, op. 14

*Walton (1902-1983)*
Concerto for violin and orchestra


James Ehnes, violin
Vancouver Symphony Orchestra
Bramwell Tovey, conductor


----------



## Art Rock

*Fisher Tull: Symphonic Treatise, Overture for a Legacy, Capriccio, Trumpet Concerto No. 1 (Nürnberger Symphony Orchestra, Charles Anthony Johnson, Willie Strieder, Albany)*

Fisher Aubrey Tull, Jr. (1934 - 1994), known professionally as Fisher A. Tull, aka Mickey Tull, was an American composer, arranger, educator, administrator, and trumpeter. This is the only CD of his works in my collection. Good quality works, just lacking that bit extra to make them really memorable.


----------



## Kiki

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
_Symphony No. 9_
*Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Malcolm Sargent *
Rec. 1958 Live
SOMM

This is the recording of the premiere. It is fast, and it is before RVW told Boult he could play it as slow as he wanted. Never mind. I like it this way. The vibe is simply different from most later recordings.


----------



## Bourdon

Schubert

Octet


----------



## tortkis

Sapperlot! - Alexander Gergelyfi (Carpe Diem Records)









Keyboard works by F.T. Richter, Corelli, Peuerl, Muffat, Techelmann, Fux, Froberger, Steinbacher, Händel, L. & W.A. Mozart, Paris, Steffan, and J.M. Haydn, played on what is probably the oldest surviving Austrian clavichord built around 1700.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Volume 1

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)

Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major, Op. 5 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 5 No. 2
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 3 in A major, Op. 69


----------



## Bourdon

John Adams

Violin Concerto

Just watched and listened to this violin concerto, great to hear but also to watch and be sucked into this beautiful music.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - Works for Violin and Orchestra

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Pekka Kuusisto (violin and conductor)


Sibelius: Humoresque No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 87, No. 1
Sibelius: Humoresque No. 3, Op. 89a
Sibelius: Humoresque No. 4, Op. 89b
Sibelius: Humoresque No. 6, Op. 89d
Sibelius: Humoresque, Op. 87, No. 2
Sibelius: Six Humoresques, Op. 87 and Op. 89 for violin and orchestra
Sibelius: Suite for Violin & Strings Op. 117
Sibelius: Swanwhite Suite, Op. 54
Sibelius: Two Serenades, Op. 69 for violin and orchestra


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Gearing up for the concert tonight! Another Zimmerman (so many) but this time Kristian. Stockport Symphony Orchestra with Robin Wallington conducting, Yuzuan Zhao on Piano.


----------



## haydnguy

Spohr (1784-1859)

Clarinet Concerto No. 3 in F minor
Clarinet Concerto No. 4 in E Minor


Michael Collins, clarinet
Swedish Chamber Orchestra
Robin O'Neill, conductor


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various non-vocal orchestral works
part eight for late morning and early afternoon.​
At over two hours in duration _Peer Gynt_ is Schnittke's longest work on disc. Schnittke's music for what admittedly was a loose modern-day adaption of Ibsen's play probably represents the culmination of his polystylistic _klangwelt_ as certain passages (especially the epilogue) are more in keeping with the austere nature of his later output.

_Peer Gynt_ - ballet in three acts with prologue and epilogue by
John Neumeier freely based on the drama by Henrik Ibsen
(1985-87, with an appendix composed in 1989):









Concerto no.2 for cello and orchestra (1990):


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 2 in C minor

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Georg Solti


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Nutcracker, Ballet, Op. 71*
_
Utah Symphony Orchestra
Maurice Abravanel








_


----------



## Rogerx

Verdi, Tchaikovsky & Puccini: String Quartets

Streichquartett der Staatskapelle Berlin


Puccini: Crisantemi
Tchaikovsky: String Quartet No. 1 in D major, Op. 11
Verdi: String Quartet in E minor


----------



## Kiki

*Frédéric Chopin*
_Ballades Nos. 1 - 4_
*Alfred Cortot*
Rec. 1929
Naxos

Full of idiosyncrasy and instability (!) ... Splendid!


----------



## Montarsolo

Weber, Der Freischütz, Von Matačić. Last act. 💿


----------



## Georgieva

Boris Tischenko
Violin Concerto, *Cello Concerto*, Suzdal


----------



## Monsalvat

Montarsolo said:


> Weber, Der Freischütz, Von Matačić. Last act. 💿
> 
> View attachment 178194


How is this? I've never heard this recording but this opera is a favorite of mine.


----------



## haziz

BBC Radio 3
*Tchaikovsky's First Piano Concerto in Building a Library with Joanna MacGregor and Andrew McGregor*
Record Review

Andrew McGregor with the best new recordings of classical music

9.30 am
The conductor Ben Gernon discusses some of the best recent releases, including a new set of Schumann's symphonies with the Staatskapelle Berlin under Daniel Barenboim. And he plays the track which he has regularly "On Repeat".

10.30 am
Building a Library
The pianist Joanna MacGregor's pick of the ultimate recording of Tchaikovsky's First Piano Concerto in B flat minor, Op. 23

Tchaikovsky's famous piano concerto is one of the most popular concertos in the repertoire - full of swaggering great tunes and still, soulful melodies. And many of the piano titans of the past and present have recorded it. Joanna will cut a swathe through the available recordings and come up with a suggestion for your library. And there should be plenty of fireworks along the way.

11.20 am
Record of the Week
Andrew's pick of the best of the best this week










BBC Radio 3 - Record Review, Tchaikovsky's First Piano Concerto in Building a Library with Joanna MacGregor and Andrew McGregor


Joanna MacGregor's pick of the ultimate recording of Tchaikovsky's First Piano Concerto.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Enthusiast

The remaining three cantatas in this set - BWV 109 - 111, all conducted by Harnoncourt. I have other recordings of many of the cantatas (including these) but these are the discs I return to again and again.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Tod und Verklärung, Don Juan, Sechs Lieder Op. 68

Louise Alder (soprano), Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: Symphony No. 3
Bamberger Symphoniker; Jakub Hrůša


----------



## haziz




----------



## Anooj




----------



## Barbebleu

Bruckner 2 - Jochum, Staatskapelle Dresden. Quite nice.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Richard Strauss* (1864-1949): *Violin concerto in D minor, op.8* (1881), as recorded in 1974 by *Ulf Hölscher *(violin), with the *Staatskapelle Dresden*, conducted by *Rudolf Kempe*.

Not one of the "big" German violin concertos i.m.o., but still more than worthwhile. This is by the way one of the few covers I know that do not mention the soloist(s) of the concertos involved. Guess they figured it wouldn't boost the sales.


----------



## Neo Romanza

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 178183
> 
> 
> *Reinhold Glière* (1875-1956): *Harp concerto in E-flat, op.74* (1938), as recorded in 1991 by *Rachel Masters *(Harp) with the *City of London Sinfonia*, conducted by *Richard Hickox*.
> 
> I never thought of Glière's works as top-notch, but his Harp concerto really surprised me yesterday. Very inventive, very moving. Perhaps I should re-evaluate his output.
> By the way, Wikipedia mentions: Reinhold Glière wrote his Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in E-flat major, Op. 74, in 1938. Glière sought the technical advice of the harpist Ksenia Alexandrovna Erdely (1878-1971). She made so many suggestions that he offered to credit her as co-composer, but she declined. The work was published as the work of Glière as edited by Erdely.


The Glière _Harp Concerto_ is a nice piece, but the real reason, or, at least for me, to buy this recording is for the Ginastera _Harp Concerto_. One of the best concerti for harp I know!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rautavaara, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
Pražák Quartet*


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Nielsen - Rhapsodic Overture (Ormandy/Columbia)
Sibelius - Symphony #4 (Maazel/London)*


----------



## Enthusiast

The violin concertos (the first of which is an early work but a real masterpiece) and the Scythian Suite.


----------



## Rogerx

*Kurt Atterberg*: Symphonies Nos. *1 *& 4
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Stig Westerberg, Sten Frykberg

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## eljr

*
Heggie: It’s a Wonderful Life*

William Burden (George), Andrea Carroll (Mary), Talise Trevigne (Clara), Houston Grand Opera Orchestra, Patrick Summers


> Heggie’s eclectic tonal music is light on lyrical flights and rhythmically overly rigid, but the accomplished orchestral writing satisfyingly conjures up appropriate moos of ardour and longing.... — BBC Music Magazine, January 2018, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 29th Sep 2017
*Catalogue No:* PTC5186631
*Label:* Pentatone
*Series: *American Operas
*Length:* 2 hours 6 minutes


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Valses nobles et sentimentales_
*Bertrand Chamayou*
Rec. 2015
Erato

Beautiful colour marbles... despite rolling in slow motion!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Kodály
Peacock Variations
Hungarian State Orchestra
Doráti*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms: Horn Trio, Op. 40
Richard Watkins / Aleksandar Madžar / Isabelle van Keulen
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Bourdon

Prokofiev


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi/Jupiter

Lea Desandre, Bruno Philippe, Peter Whelan, Thomas Dunford

Jupiter


Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto, RV 495 in G minor
Vivaldi: Cello Concerto in G minor, RV416


----------



## Itullian

The symphonies


----------



## Enthusiast

There was some discussion about the Poulenc organ concerto in this thread a day or two ago. It was suggested that it is a dark and depressing work. I think that, on the contrary, it is a work of high camp. I love it and it always makes me smile! This record gives us two exceptional performances.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Xenophiliu

*Richard Strauss*
Aus Italien, op. 16
Metamorphosen

Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
1988


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

piano concerto No.5


----------



## Philidor

Thanks to Merl for recommending.

*Luigi Chérubini: String Quartet No. 1 E-flat major*

Quartetto Savinio










In terms of intonation, it is maybe not world standard, but for the spirit, I feel it is great.


----------



## Enthusiast

What to make of Szell? Often one moment I find his accounts sounding rather driven and then, the next, he does something marvellous and unique that has me forgiving or re-evaluating my earlier perception. No-one does Strauss like this.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Alfred Schnittke - various non-vocal orchestral works part nine of
nine for the rest of the afternoon and early evening.

_Concerto for Three_ for violin, viola, cello and string orchestra (1994):
_Minuet_ for violin, viola and cello (1994):









Symphony no.6 (1992): a)
Symphony no.7 (1993): a)
Symphony no.8 (1994): b)
Symphony no.9 - performing and recorded version arr. by Aleksandr
Raskatov (orig. drafted 1997-98 - arr. by 2006): c)

a) with the BBC National Orchestra of Wales/Tadaaki Otaka
b) with the Norrköping Symphony Orchestra/Lü Jia
c) with the Cape Philharmonic Orchestra/Owain Arwel Hughes


----------



## Enthusiast

These are not the accounts I usually listen to of these great works. But they are effective.


----------



## Art Rock

*Joaquin Turina: Rapsodia Sinfonica, Danzas Fantásticas, Sinfonia Sevillana, La Procesión Del Rocio, La Oración Del Toro (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Mexico City Philharmonic, Enrique Bátiz, Regis)*

Joaquín Turina Pérez (1882 - 1949) was a Spanish composer, and this cross section of his orchestral works serves as a good introduction. Colourful music, and there is not one moment of doubt what country this comes from.


----------



## Shoskofiev

Enthusiast said:


> There was some discussion about the Poulenc organ concerto in this thread a day or two ago. It was suggested that it is a dark and depressing work. I think that, on the contrary, it is a work of high camp. I love it and it always makes me smile! This record gives us two exceptional performances.


Here we are in agreement, this concerto has real personality and it's fun as hell.


----------



## Monsalvat

Enthusiast said:


> What to make of Szell? Often one moment I find his accounts sounding rather driven and then, the next, he does something marvellous and unique that has me forgiving or re-evaluating my earlier perception. No-one does Strauss like this.


This recording, and also Szell's _Eroica_ recording, were made around the time of the 1957 tour of Europe which decisively proved Szell's ability as an orchestral trainer and interpreter of the classics. He had worked under Strauss as a young lad and apparently had transcribed _Till Eulenspiegel_ for piano; instead of a ratchet, as Strauss specifies in the tone poem, Szell would glide his cufflinks across the black keys, an effect which delighted Strauss. He made a recording of _Don Quixote_ also, with Pierre Fournier, which I believe was also a great recording. What to make of Szell? I think he was one of the finest conductors of the twentieth century. It's a pity we didn't get more opera recordings out of him; earlier in his career, he was an important presence at the Metropolitan Opera. But his legacy of recordings proves what a fine musician he was, as well as the caliber of the Cleveland Orchestra during its heyday. 

The next thing I'll be listening to is some Brahms, conducted by Szell's most important student.








Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
James Levine: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1975)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams*
> _Symphony No. 9_
> *Royal Philharmonic Orchestra / Malcolm Sargent *
> Rec. 1958 Live
> SOMM
> 
> This is the recording of the premiere. It is fast, and it is before RVW told Boult he could play it as slow as he wanted. Never mind. I like it this way. The vibe is simply different from most later recordings.


RVW & Boult were talking about the final pages, not the whole work. 

Boult felt the ending was somewhat abrupt, and RVW said you can play it slower (or something like that) if you wish. Boult did, and the rest is history......


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Paul Hindemith*

Symphony "Mathis der Maler"
Concert Music for String Orchestra and Brass op. 50
Symphonic Metamorphoses on Themes by Carl Maria von Weber

*Israel Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Vasks said:


> _On the turntable_
> 
> *Nielsen - Rhapsodic Overture (Ormandy/Columbia)
> Sibelius - Symphony #4 (Maazel/London)*


In my humble opinion, that's a perfect coupling.....


----------



## Philidor

Next RVW.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams

Symphony No. 6 E minor
Sinfonia Antartica (Symphony No. 7) *

Alison Hargan, Soprano
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Choir
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Bkeske

Gennadi Rozhdestvensky conducts Shostakovich 

Scherzo For Symphony Orchestra In F Sharp Minor, Op. 1
Theme And Variations For Symphony Orchestra In B Flat Major, Op. 3
Scherzo For Symphony Orchestra In E Flat Major, Op. 7
‘All Alone’, A Suite Of Music To A Film, Op. 26
Six Romances To Lyrics Of Japanese Poets, Op. 21. 
Soloists Ensemble of the USSR Symphony Orchestra & The USSR Ministry Of Culture Orchestra. 
Мелодия 1983, USSR release


----------



## pmsummer

L'ART DU THÉORBISTE
_Music for Theorbo_
*Angelo Michele Bartolotti - Estienne le Moyne - Angelo Michele Bartolotti - Robert de Visée*
Simon Linné - theorbo
_
Brilliant Classics_


----------



## jim prideaux

Haydn-Piano Concertos nos. 3,4 and 11.

Andsnes and the Norwegian C.O.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, String Quartet, Op. 20, No. 4*


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> There was some discussion about the Poulenc organ concerto in this thread a day or two ago. It was suggested that it is a dark and depressing work. I think that, on the contrary, it is a work of high camp. I love it and it always makes me smile! This record gives us two exceptional performances.


I'm listening again. It still sounds dark to me. What about it is high camp? Is it not serious about being serious? I'm confused.  (This is Poulenc's Concerto for Organ, Strings, and Percussion in G minor, right?)


----------



## Merl

A nice performance of the Stravinsky '3 Pieces for SQ' from the Chilingirian. Got this cd for pennies many years ago.


----------



## Itullian

Sym. #2, Fantastic sound!


----------



## Bkeske

Kiril Kondrashin conducts Shostakovich

Symphony No. 2 in B, Op. 14 (October Revolution)
Symphony No. 1 In F Minor, Op. 10.

Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra.
Melodiya/Angel 1973


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, quintet Kv 452, Brendel, Holliger, Baumann etc. 💿 🎧


----------



## pmsummer

OF ETERNAL LIGHT
*Olivier Messiaen - Robert Moran - Meredith Monk - Ricky Ian Gordon - Gyorgy Ligeti - Kim D. Sherman*
Musica Sacra
Richard Westenburg - director
_
Catalyst - RCA Red Seal_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven Op. 111


----------



## Montarsolo

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening again. It still sounds dark to me. What about it is high camp? Is it not serious about being serious? I'm confused.  (This is Poulenc's Concerto for Organ, Strings, and Percussion in G minor, right?)


I missed that discussion. But recently I bought a Poulenc CD in a thrift shop. Coincidentally listened to it on Spotify a while back. The reason was that I had bought Poulenc's concerto for harpsichord and found it very beautiful. I remember not liking the organ concert as much. Good reason to listen to this CD now.


----------



## sAmUiLc

For contents..


http://www.doremi.com/PninaSalzman.html


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Bkeske

Kiril Kondrashin conducts Shostakovich

The Execution Of Stepan Razin - Poem For Bass, Chorus And Orchestra, Op. 119
Symphony No. 9 In E Flat Major, Op. 70
Moscow Philharmonic Academy Symphony Orchestra
Мелодия 1977, USSR release


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn, violin concertos in D minor and E minor (world premiere recording of the original version), Isabelle van Keulen / Lev Markiz.


----------



## Branko

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 178211
> 
> 
> For contents..
> 
> 
> http://www.doremi.com/PninaSalzman.html


new to me.....just listened to her Carnaval on Vol 7 and thoroughly enjoyed it ! 

Interesting to see the viola player, Daniel Benyamini, on those discs with Salzman. He has recorded a Schwanendreher with Barenboim/Paris.


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Piano Concerto No. 3_
*Vladimir Ashkenazy / Wiener Philharmoniker / Zubin Mehta *
Rec. 1983
Decca

Listening to this after so many years I am shocked how far I've moved on from big band Beethoven - Powerful modern instruments played at pianissimo, mesmerising mood from extra slowness, rich creamy tones with no hard edges... There is nothing wrong with this of course. I just feel disoriented after this. Thanks to Mehta's light touches and Ash's straight-forwardness, I was able sit through the whole piece, in one piece.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#9


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Pettersson: Symphony No. 9

My favorite section of the symphony:


----------



## Faustian

Rachmaninoff - Cello Sonata
Yo-Yo Ma and Emanuel Ax


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> RVW & Boult were talking about the final pages, not the whole work.
> 
> Boult felt the ending was somewhat abrupt, and RVW said you can play it slower (or something like that) if you wish. Boult did, and the rest is history......


You're right. Thanks for your clarification. My fuzzy memory was to blame for my oversight. For me, Boult is slow, but in fact, his timings are pretty much average, compared to Andrew Manze's super slow recording, or Kees Bakels' F1 speed.


----------



## pmsummer

SONGS AND DANCES FROM THE SPANISH RENAISSANCE
*Camerata Iberia*
Juan Carlos de Mulder - vihuela, direction
Pedro Estevan - percussion
Daniel Carranza - vihuela
Ernesto Schmied - recorder
Francisco Luengo - viola da gamba
Carlos Mena - countertenor​_
M-A Recordings_


----------



## pmsummer

ENDBEGINNING
_A programme of Sacred Music by Franco-Flemish composers active in the first half of the 16th century_
*Antoine Brumel - Thomas Crecquillon - Clemens Non Papa - Josquin Desprez - Jackson Hill*
New York Polyphony
_
BIS_


----------



## Itullian




----------



## sAmUiLc

Mine is CD. I am showing the picture of the cassette only to show the cover and its contents in one picture.


----------



## haziz

*Berg: Violin Concerto 'To the Memory of an Angel' (1935)*

_Josef Suk (violin)
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Karel Ancerl








_


----------



## Dimace

Bourdon said:


> Beethoven
> 
> piano concerto No.5


Looking at your beautiful suggestions / recommendations I saw this presentation from the fellow collector Bourdon which I found very interesting. It is a 1982 Polydor recording of the highest artistic value and a good item for every music collection (the Japan pressing of it) I consider Arturo the greatest piano player of the history second only to Liszt (the issue here that we have all listened Arturo playing the piano but not my Master...) and this recording shows us the reason. SUPER Five which makes the earth shaking in every aspect & mean. (5/5 suggestion, you can look also for the South Korea issue, which is also difficult to be found.) Thanks for this one.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ofra Harnoy, Vivaldi, Toronto Chamber Orchestra, Paul Robinson - Vivaldi Cello Concertos Vol. 1


Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for Vivaldi Cello Concertos Vol. 1 by Ofra Harnoy, Vivaldi, Toronto Chamber Orchestra, Paul Robinson. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

Dimace said:


> Looking at your beautiful suggestions / recommendations I saw this presentation from the fellow collector Bourdon which I found very interesting. It is a 1982 Polydor recording of the highest artistic value and a good item for every music collection (the Japan pressing of it) I consider Arturo the greatest piano player of the history second only to Liszt (the issue here that we have all listened Arturo playing the piano but not my Master...) and this recording shows us the reason. SUPER Five which makes the earth shaking in every aspect & mean. (5/5 suggestion, you can look also for the South Korea issue, which is also difficult to be found.) Thanks for this one.


Have you heard his Tokyo live recording of Ravel's Gaspard de la Nuit? This is a fine example of inspiring play in the truest sense of the word. Fortunately it was beautifully recorded, a very special recording that is difficult to obtain and also with a price tag. However, the artistic value is priceless.
If you don't know this version, go for it, it's astonishing and makes almost every other recording a flat affair.


----------



## Weston

Art Rock said:


> *Fisher Tull: Symphonic Treatise, Overture for a Legacy, Capriccio, Trumpet Concerto No. 1 (Nürnberger Symphony Orchestra, Charles Anthony Johnson, Willie Strieder, Albany)*
> 
> Fisher Aubrey Tull, Jr. (1934 - 1994), known professionally as Fisher A. Tull, aka Mickey Tull, was an American composer, arranger, educator, administrator, and trumpeter. This is the only CD of his works in my collection. Good quality works, just lacking that bit extra to make them really memorable.


I have this record. You're the only other person I've seen mention the composer. It's fairly good as I recall. Not life changing but engaging enough.


----------



## sAmUiLc

a few sonatas at a time


----------



## haziz




----------



## pmsummer

HIS MAJESTY'S HARPER
_Airs & Dances, Fancies & Farewells, from the Royal Courts of 17th-century England_
*John Dowland - William Byrd - Cormack MacDermott - Jean le Flelle*
Andrew Lawrence-King - baroque harps
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## pmsummer

DARKNESS LET ME DWELL
*John Dowland*
The Dowland Project
John Potter - tenor, director
Stephen Stubbs - lute
John Surman - saxophone and clarinet
Maya Homburger - baroque violin
Barry Guy - double-bass​_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Weston

(Mostly) Chamber works on this cold damp Nashville evening.

*Zbigniew Bargielski - String Qaurtet No. 1*
Silesian String Quartet








While we're not quite in George Crumb territory here, this is quite an unnerving piece. I should have given it a spin in October rather than now. The second movement is a wild ride and not for the faint of heart. But I encourage anyone to give it a try just for the bewilderment factor alone even if one cannot stand experimental, modern or contemporary stylings. 


*John Alden Carpenter - Piano Quintet*
Paul Posnak, piano / Vega Quartet








Meanwhile back in this dimension, this work is much lighter, but not lightweight. It's more motivic than melodic I would say which is right down my alley. Or at least the development sections are quite motivic. I would listen to this piece again multiple times. It's wonderful!


_[Later, that same evening . . .]_

I had Maurice Ravel's Ma mère l'Oye Suite lined up but I am breaking my tradition of all chamber one night, all orchestral the next, to weigh in on the *Poulenc Organ Concerto crisis*. Manxfeeder is correct, but mostly I think it's the opening drama that is depressing and the same theme recurs in several spots throughout. It lightens up later -- a little. Overall it's a bit bombastic for my current tastes, but now after listening I remember really liking the piece once. I like it less today. But being a big progressive rock geek, I have a soft spot for bombast and drama. I may like it again someday. I never know.


----------



## starthrower

I managed to listen all except for disc 3. The Planets is by Boult, and Egdon Heath by Previn.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bach - Organ Works
Walcha
CD 4









Sibelius - Symphonies 1 and 4
Vanska/Minnesota









Poulenc - Piano Concerto, Trio for Oboe Bassoon and Piano, Concert champetre, Sonata for Oboe and Piano
Latham-Koenig/Royal Philharmonic; Bebbington, Davies, Roberts


----------



## Rogerx

Chadwick American Character - Piano Music of George Whitefield Chadwick


----------



## Neo Romanza

I think tonight's session will be centered around *Vaughan Williams*:

*Five Mystical Songs
Stephen Roberts, baritone
Northern Sinfonia of England & Chorus
Hickox*










*Job, A Masque for Dancing
The Philharmonia
Wordsworth*










*On Wenlock Edge
Ian Partridge, tenor
The Music Group of London*










*String Quartet No. 2
The Music Group of London*


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen Suite No. 1, Symphony & Gounod: Petite Symphonie

Scottish Chamber Orchestra, François Leleux


----------



## Georgieva

Bkeske said:


> Kiril Kondrashin conducts Shostakovich
> 
> The Execution Of Stepan Razin - Poem For Bass, Chorus And Orchestra, Op. 119
> Symphony No. 9 In E Flat Major, Op. 70
> Moscow Philharmonic Academy Symphony Orchestra
> Мелодия 1977, USSR release


Fantastic! Thanks for reminding!


----------



## Georgieva

Very good Sunday morning. 
Max Reger - 52 chorale preludes op. 67


----------



## Georgieva

One of the very best...

Rachmaninov: Liturgy of St John Chrysostom


----------



## Rogerx

German Baroque Trumpet Concertos

Thomas Reiner, Interpreti Veneziani


Biber: Sonata tam aris, quam aulis servientes No. 4
Fasch, J M: Trumpet Concerto in E flat major
Handel: Oboe Concerto No. 1 in B flat major, HWV 301
Reinhart, F: Sonata for Trumpet
Schickhardt: Piece for Solo Trumpet, Op. 17 No. 12
Stölzel: Concerto in D major
Telemann: Concerto TWV 51:c1 in C minor for oboe, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 518 in D major for horn, strings & b.c.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chilham

Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'Enfant Jesus
Martin Helmchen









Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur
Olivier Latry









Messiaen: Quatuor Pour le Fin du Temps
Gil Shaham, Paul Meyer, Jian Wang, Myung Whun Chung









Messiaen: Turangalīla Symphonie
Myung-Whun Chung, Orchestre de l'Opéra Bastille, Yvonne Loriod, Jeanne Loriod


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam & Capella Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## elgar's ghost

For this morning it's a Soviet 'second-tier' miscellany from 
Gavrill Popov, Vissarion Shebalin and Rostislav Boiko.

_Symphonic Suite no.1_ WoO for two wordless voices and orchestra - arranged from
the music for the film _Komsomol is the Chief of Electrification_ WoO (1933): a)
Symphony no.5 [_Pastoral_] in A for orchestra op.77 (1956): b)

a) with Rimma Glushkova, Aleksandr Polyakov and the
Moscow Radio and TV Symphony Orchestra/Edvard Chivzhel
b) with the USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Gurgen Karapetian









String Quartet no.1 op.2 (1923):
String Quartet no.2 op.19 (1935):
String Quartet no.3 op.28 (1939):










_(10) Vyatka Songs_ - poem-cantata for bass, mixed choir and orchestra
[Texts: anon. Russian folk sources] (early 1970s - rev. 1982): a)
_Peter's Chimes_ - 13 pieces for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1970 - arr. 1980):
Symphony no.2 for orchestra (1978): b)

a) with Aleksandr Vedernikov (bass) and the USSR Symphony
Orchestra and Chorus/Yevgeny Svetlanov
b) with the USSR State Symphony Orchestra/Evgeny Svetlanov
​


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm listening again. It still sounds dark to me. What about it is high camp? Is it not serious about being serious? I'm confused.  (This is Poulenc's Concerto for Organ, Strings, and Percussion in G minor, right?)


I'm not sure I have the language to describe what I mean but it is the rather "Hollywood gothic" feel of the opening that signals it as high camp for me and nothing that follows convinces me otherwise. I don't hear it as serious in the way that, say, Mahler is (to take an extreme opposite) or even as, say, Prokofiev can. I wonder what it is about it that sounds seriously dark to you and might be able to answer you properly if you go first!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*C.P.E. Bach* (1714-1788): *Sinfonia in B-flat, Wq.182/2, H.65* (1773), as recorded in 1996 by the* Capella Istropolitana*, conducted by *Christian Benda*.

From the six "Hamburg" sinfonias he composed for the Baron van Swieten in 1773. Sturdy performances, good sound quality.


----------



## Enthusiast

Weston said:


> .... to weigh in on the *Poulenc Organ Concerto crisis*. Manxfeeder is correct, but mostly I think it's the opening drama that is depressing and the same theme recurs in several spots throughout. It lightens up later -- a little. Overall it's a bit bombastic for my current tastes, but now after listening I remember really liking the piece once. I like it less today. But being a big progressive rock geek, I have a soft spot for bombast and drama. I may like it again someday. I never know.


It is that bombast that is not supposed to be taken seriously, IMO. I am frankly baffled that some listeners take it seriously! Just listen where it goes to.


----------



## Art Rock

*Luigi Cherubini: String Quartets 1-6 (Hausmusik, CPO, 3 CD's)*

Taking a three days break from the Haydn cycle as first listen of the day, to listen to Cherubini. Today the third CD with the third and fourth quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Cello Sonatas Volume 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello) & Angela Hewitt (piano)


Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 4 in C major, Op. 102 No. 1
Beethoven: Cello Sonata No. 5 in D major, Op. 102 No. 2
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "Ein Mädchen oder Weibchen" for Cello and Piano, Op. 66
Beethoven: Variations (12) on "See the conquering hero comes" for Cello and Piano, WoO 45
Beethoven: Variations (7) on "Bei Männern, welche Liebe fühlen", for Cello and Piano, WoO 46


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Sebastian Bach* (1685-1750): *Leipziger Choräle BWV.651-667*, as recorded in 2010 by *Manuel Tomadin*.

Wikipeida notes: The Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651–668, are a set of chorale preludes for organ prepared by Johann Sebastian Bach in Leipzig in his final decade (1740–1750), from earlier works composed in Weimar, where he was court organist. The works form an encyclopedic collection of large-scale chorale preludes, in a variety of styles harking back to the previous century, that Bach gradually perfected during his career. Together with the Orgelbüchlein, the Schübler Chorales, the third book of the Clavier-Übung and the Canonic Variations, they represent the summit of Bach's sacred music for solo organ.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Frank Martin* (1890-1974): *Der Cornet *("*Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke*", 1943), as recorded in 1984 by *Philippe Huttenlocher *(baritone), with the *Collegium Academicum de Genève*, conducted by *Robert Dunand*. Based on the poem by Rainer Rilke.

_From the CD liner notes_: It is completely characteristic of Frank Martin that this symphonic song-cycle is unremittingly serious. That is perhaps no surprise since the inspiration explores the great themes in life, love and death. The work began life as a song-cycle but evolved into a series of twenty-three ‘scenes’ lasting over an hour. In these scenes the singer ‘plays’ various parts and also narrates - shifting perspective from scene to scene. One looks to Mahler (Das Lied von der Erde), Schoeck (Elegie) and Bantock (Sappho) for similarly grandiloquent designs. Huttenlocher shows his mettle from the beginning. He is called on to start the work unaccompanied. His voice is steady as wrought iron - deep and Biblical. In fact he would make a great soloist in Belshazzar's Feast or in Schmidt's Das Buch mit Sieben Siegeln. Although there is no choir the atmosphere is in common with much of Schoenberg's Gurrelieder.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Anton Bruckner* (1824-1896): *Psalm 150* (1884), as recorded in 1969-1971 by the *Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin* & the *Berliner Philharmoniker*, conducted by Eugen Jochum. With Maria Stadler (soprano).

Whenever you feel you need more solidity in your life, try Bruckner. Very Kapha, in Ayurvedic terms. Solid as a rock. A mighty performance, very well done imho.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ferdinand Hérold* (1791-1833): *Piano concerto no.3 in A* (1830), as recorded in 2011 by *Jean-Frédéric Neuburger* (piano) with the *Sinfonia Varsovia*, conducted by *Hervé Niquet*.

Hérold is mostly known as an operatic composer, but this morning I found his third piano concerto very delightful. Early romanticism. Excellent sound quality, too.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Anton Rubinstein* (1829-1894):* Barcarolle no.3 in G minor, op.93 no.4* (1874), as recorded in 1994 by *Zora Mihailovich* (piano).

I notice very little Rubinstein in this thread, while I think he was one of the truly great romantic composers. Of course, he has little or no instantly recognizable tunes and he never had a 'smash hit', but I feel his compositional output is of a consistently high quality, certainly in his symphonies and his piano works. This morning I really enjoyed his barcarolles.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1

Sergio Tiempo (piano)

Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana, Alexandre Rabinovitch-Barakovsky, Ion Marin


Liszt: Sonetti di Petrarca (3) for piano, S. 158
Liszt: Totentanz, S126 for piano & orchestra


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23*
_
Martha Argerich (piano)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Charles Dutoit_
Recorded: 1970-12-18
Recording Venue: Fairfield Halls, Croydon


----------



## Bourdon

Schütz

Der Schanengesang


----------



## 13hm13

La Passione - Works by Grisey, Nono & Haydn
Haydn: Symphony No. 49
Ludwig Orchestra, Barbara Hannigan


----------



## Rogerx

Chausson: Concert for Piano, Violin & String Quartet & Ravel: Piano Trio

Joshua Bell (violin), Jean-Yves Thibaudet (piano), Steven Isserlis (cello)

Takács Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Next RVW.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 8 D minor *

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## haziz

*Rubinstein, A: Piano Concerto No.4 in D, Op.70*

Shura Cherkassky (piano)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Ashkenazy
Recorded: 1994-12-08
Recording Venue: Walthamstow Assembly Hall, London
Work length 36:27


----------



## MartinDB

Strauss, Salome, Hamburg State Opera Orchestra, Karl Bohm. New purchase.


----------



## Chat Noir

This Arthur Bliss work: _A Colour Symphony _(1921, minor revisions 1931/2). Originally as a commission for the Three Choirs Festival in 1922.


----------



## Enthusiast

A nice mix of concertos by Fasch.











1Concerto in D minor, for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, 2 bassoons, strings & b.c., FWV L:d7: Allegro2Concerto in D minor, for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, 2 bassoons, strings & b.c., FWV L:d7: Andante3Concerto in D minor, for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, 2 bassoons, strings & b.c., FWV L:d7: Allegro4Concerto for violin, oboe, strings & continuo in D minor, FWV L:d4: Vivace5Concerto for violin, oboe, strings & continuo in D minor, FWV L:d4: Largo6Concerto for violin, oboe, strings & continuo in D minor, FWV L:d4: Allegro7Concerto in A major, for violin, strings & b.c., FWV L:A3: Allegro8Concerto in A major, for violin, strings & b.c., FWV L:A3: Adagio9Concerto in A major, for violin, strings & b.c., FWV L:A3: Allegro10Concerto in D major, for flute, oboe, strings & b.c., FWV L:11: Allegro11Concerto in D major, for flute, oboe, strings & b.c., FWV L:11: Largo12Concerto in D major, for flute, oboe, strings & b.c., FWV L:11: Allegro13Concerto in G minor, for oboe, strings & b.c., FWV L:g1: Vivace14Concerto in G minor, for oboe, strings & b.c., FWV L:g1: Largo15Concerto in G minor, for oboe, strings & b.c., FWV L:g1: Allegro16Concerto in D major, for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, 2 bassoons, strings & b.c., FWV L:22: Un poco allegro17Concerto in D major, for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, 2 bassoons, strings & b.c., FWV L:22: Andante18Concerto in D major, for 2 flutes, 2 oboes, 2 bassoons, strings & b.c., FWV L:22: Allegro


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Liszt* (1811-1886): *Symphony to Dante's Divine Commedia, S.109* (1857), as recorded live in 1995 by the Netherlands Philharmonic orchestra and chorus, conducted by *Hartmut Haenchen*.

Wikipedia adds: Written in the high romantic style, it is based on Dante Alighieri's journey through Hell and Purgatory, as depicted in The Divine Comedy. It was premiered in Dresden in November 1857, with Liszt conducting himself, and was unofficially dedicated to the composer's friend and future son-in-law Richard Wagner. The entire symphony takes approximately 50 minutes to perform. Some critics have argued that the Dante Symphony is not so much a symphony in the classical sense as it is two descriptive symphonic poems.


----------



## Rogerx

Matthew Locke: The Little Consort

Fretwork

Locke: Suite No.4 In B-flat (from the Little Consort)
Locke: Suite In G Minor (from the Little Consort)
Locke: Suite No. 10 in D minor
Locke: Suite No. 2 in C minor (from the Little Consort)
Locke: Suite No. 3 in D minor
Locke: Suite No. 5 in E minor
Locke: Suite No. 6 in F Major (from the Little Consort)
Locke: Suite No. 7 in G minor
Locke: Suite No. 8 in A minor
Locke: Suite No. 9 in B flat (from the Little Consort)


It stopped for one minute I thought my player but I believe it's the disc.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Three discs of orchestral works from Boris Lyatoshinsky.
Notes are from a previous post - feel free to skip.​
Here is another of those Soviet composers who between the mid-30s and mid-50s had to tone down their spikier tendencies if they were adjudged to have contravened the dictum of Socialist Realism in the arts. In Lyatoshinsky's case eyebrows were raised most of all by his second symphony - even when it was only at the rehearsal stage - and he was obliged to heavily revise it (this was about the time when the infamous _Pravda_ article denouncing the music of Shostakovich was released).

Although anxious concerning where his future as a composer lay while his second symphony remained unperformed, Lyatoshinsky weathered the storm relatively well with non-symphonic works until the long shadows of the mid-30s caught up with him and got him embroiled in the absurdity that was the _Zhdanov_ conference of 1948 (his second symphony, by then well over a decade old, was again singled out). As a result, he kept a relatively low profile for the next two or three years.

Lyatoshinsky's third symphony of 1951 was also revised due to 'encouragement' by the cultural authorities, but at least in his case the worst was past, and he was pretty much left alone after that until his death in 1968, although he never became the modernist (with a small 'm') he perhaps aspired to be in the 1930s.

Symphony no.2 in B-minor op.26 (1935-36 - rev. 1940):
_Slavic Concerto_ for piano and orchestra op.54 (1953):









Symphony no.3 in B-minor op.50 (1951 - rev. 1954):
Suite from the incidental music to the play _Romeo and Juliet_ op.56 (1955):









Symphony no.4 in B-flat minor op.63 (1963):
Symphony no.5 in C [_Slavonic_] op.67 (1965-66):


----------



## haziz




----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Chopin, Frédéric* (1810-1849)

*Piano Trio* in G minor, Op.8
*Trio D'Ante*





*Cello Sonata* in G Minor, Op. 65: I. Allegro moderato
*Anne Gastinel* - Cello 
*Claire Désert* - Piano


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Samuel Feinberg* (1890-1962): *Piano sonata no.2 in A minor, op.2* (1916), as recorded in 2019 by *Marc-André Hamelin* (piano).


----------



## Enthusiast

The Bliss and Bax's _Maytime in Sussex_, which is also on the record, are pleasant enough lush Romantic concoctions. The Rubbra, which seems to have more substance to it and a lot more invention, is a fine work and one I find myself wanting to return to quite often.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Rosamunde

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Willi Boskovsky


Schubert: Die Zauberharfe (The Magic Harp), D 644 - Overture
Schubert: Incidental music to Rosamunde, D797
Schubert: Rosamunde, D797


----------



## Vasks

_Vital Vincent .... on vinyl_

*Persichetti - Serenade for Band, Op. 85 (McGinnis/Coronet)
Persichetti - String Quartet #3, Op. 81 (New Art Quartet/ASU)
Persichetti - Symphony #8, Op. 106 (Mester/Louisville)*


----------



## Philidor

Now again some Brahms.

*Johannes Brahms

String Quartet No. 3 B-flat major op. 67*

Quartetto Italiano










A wonderful cycle imho. One of the great achievements of the Quartetto Italiano.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Xenophiliu

*Richard Strauss*
Macbeth, op. 23
Notturno, op. 44
Rosenkavalier: Waltz Sequences 1 & 2

Linda Finnie, mezzo (Notturno)
Scottish National Orchestra
Neeme Järvi
1989


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Bernard Zweers* (1854-1924):* Incidental music for Vondel's play "Gijsbrecht van Aemstel" *(1894), as recorded in 2004 by the* Radio Philharmonic Orchestra Holland*, conducted by *Lucas Vis*.

I think his Vondel suite is actually better than his symphony no.2 on this disc.


----------



## Philidor

Next Bach.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Nur jedem das Seine" BWV 163*

Els Bongers, Elisabeth von Magnus, Paul Agnew, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> I'm not sure I have the language to describe what I mean but it is the rather "Hollywood gothic" feel of the opening that signals it as high camp for me and nothing that follows convinces me otherwise. I don't hear it as serious in the way that, say, Mahler is (to take an extreme opposite) or even as, say, Prokofiev can. I wonder what it is about it that sounds seriously dark to you and might be able to answer you properly if you go first!


Shucks, that would mean I would have to listen to it yet again. And as it is, it doesn't speak to me, at least right now. But what I like about TC is, people have different ears, and we're both hearing something different from the same piece. Maybe we can leave it at that.


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> Shucks, that would mean I would have to listen to it yet again. And as it is, it doesn't speak to me, at least right now. But what I like about TC is, people have different ears, and we're both hearing something different from the same piece. Maybe we can leave it at that.


I'm happy to. But, of course, I'm right


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vasks
Violin Concerto, 'Distant Light'
Vadim Gluzman, violin
Finnish RSO
Lintu*










_Distant Light_ is a nice work from Vasks, but it's been recorded so many times that it has almost single-handedly taken over his discography. I like Vasks' others works much more than this concerto, but I still enjoy it when I listen to it as it does contain some lovely music.


----------



## Rogerx

Kokkonen - Symphonies Nos.1 & 2

Finnish RSO, Sakari Oramo


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> I'm happy to. But, of course, I'm right


Ha! I'll defer to you on that point.


----------



## Art Rock

*José Luis Turina: Piano Concerto, Violin Concerto (Orquesta Sinfonica de Tenerife, Victor Pablo Perez, Guillermo Gonzalez, Victor Martin, Col Legno)*

José Luis Turina (1952) is a Spanish composer, grandson of Joaquín Turina. His piano concerto is relatively conservative, but his violin concerto is more in contemporary style. An interesting CD, although I admit I bought it many years ago thinking it was by the more famous Turina.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alfred Schnittke *(1924-1998): *Psalms of repentance* (1988), as recorded in 2017 by the* Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir*, conducted by* Kaspars Putniņš*. With Raul Mikson (tenor), Maria Melaha (soprano), Karolina Kriis (soprano), Marianne Pärna (alto), Ave Hännikäinen (alto), Toomas Tohert (tenor). 

_From an online review: _In the last stage of his career, the composer, plagued by bad health, wrote some of his most fearful and challenging music. The Psalms of Repentance, completed in 1988 and premièred that December in Moscow, are dark indeed, but Schnittke never lets the last candle of faith be extinguished, and it is both the candle and the dark that fascinate us as we hear this work. Schnittke's wrote it to celebrate a thousand years of Russian Christianity. His choice of an unaccompanied chorus is appropriate, given the ban on instrumental music in the Byzantine church. The anonymous texts come from 16th-century Russia. Their subjects range from Adam's grief over his expulsion from the Garden of Eden to a reflection on the historical fratricide in the year 1015 that gave rise to Russia's first saints. The composer has responded to the texts with exquisite sensitivity. In spite of the intensely introspective and almost unrelievedly despairing subject matter, Schnittke's settings are full of color and variety, within appropriate boundaries. The composer had converted to Roman Catholicism in 1982, and the Psalms of Repentance, like the other spiritual works from the last phase of his career, are galvanized with a convert's fervor. [...] Because of their variety, the Psalms of Repentance do sound like a retrospective of everything that was rich and intriguing about Schnittke's writing.


----------



## Enthusiast

I started with the overtures and was going to do two more from the New World CD but in the end I decided to listen to the 6th symphony after the overtures.


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more before work:

*Walton
Portsmouth Point Overture
LPO
Thomson*


----------



## Floeddie

*Peter I Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6, The Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *Psalm 100, op.106* (1909), as recorded in 1995 by the *Bamberger Symphoniker & Chor der Bamberger Symphoniker*, conducted by *Horst Stein*. With Fritz Walter-Lindquist (organ).

Reger's Psalm 100 is one of the most powerful choral works I know. It may be a bit over the top at times, but man, here is a declamation of _faith_. Every now and then I was reminded of Haydn's _The Creation_, but then tripled. 
Wikipedia adds: 
Reger structured the text in four movements, as a choral symphony. He scored it for a four-part choir with often divided voices, a large symphony orchestra, and organ. He requested additional brass players for the climax in the last movement when four trumpets and four trombones play the melody of Luther's chorale "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott". Reger used both late-Romantic features of harmony and dynamics, and polyphony in the Baroque tradition, culminating in the final movement, a double fugue with the added instrumental cantus firmus. In 1922, the biographer Eugen Segnitz noted that this work, of intense expression, was unique in the sacred music of its period, with its convincing musical interpretation of the biblical text and manifold shades of emotion. Paul Hindemith wrote a trimmed adaption which probably helped to keep the work in the repertory, and François Callebout wrote an organ version, making the work accessible for smaller choirs.


----------



## Bourdon

Johann Kuhnau

"Der Gerechte kommt um"


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


----------



## sAmUiLc

R. Strauss: 4 Last Songs
Elisabeth Söderström / Concertgebouw Orchestra / Bernard Haitink
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Bourdon

Handel


----------



## jim prideaux

Earlier today.....Sibelius 3rd performed by Kurt Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.

Now find myself listening to Symphonies 1-3 by Madetoja. Performed by Sakari and the Iceland S.O. every time I return to these works I am reminded that they are perhaps worthy of greater consideration.


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms and Zemlinsky.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alban Berg *(1885-1935): *Violin concerto* ("*To the memory of an angel*", 1935), as recorded in 1995 by *Rebecca Hirsch* (violin), with the Netherlands Radio Symphony orchestra, conducted by *Eri Klas*.

A very intense piece of music, well executed on this CD imo.


----------



## Philidor

Some exceptional organ playing.

*César Franck: Choral No. 2 B minor

Louis Vierne: Symphonie No. 3 F-sharp minor*

Olivier Latry
Organ in Notre-Dame, Paris


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Anton Webern* (1883-1945): *Symphony no.1, op.21* (1928), as recorded in 1974 by the* Berliner Philharmoniker,* conducted by *Herbert von Karajan*.

Whenever I hear Webern, I can't help but think of one particular critic who claimed at the time that "_Er komponiert nicht; er berechnet_" ("He doesn't compose; he calculates"). However, it's my experience that if you allow yourself to let the work grow on you, there's certainly much more here than just a meticulously calculated set of notes.


----------



## starthrower

I've had this set for several years but haven't really played it much. Starting off with some vocal/choral works by Delius. Songs of Sunset; An Arabesque; Mass of Life, all conducted by Sir Charles Groves. RLPO, and London Philharmonic, recorded 1968-1971.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*George Frideric Handel* (1685-1759):* Music for the Royal fireworks* (1749), as recorded in 1993 by the *Academy of St.Martin-in-the-fields*, conducted by Sir* Neville Marriner.*

Wikipedia has an interesting story on this famous work:
The music celebrates the end of the War of the Austrian Succession and the signing of the Treaty of Aix-la-Chapelle (Aachen) in 1748. The work was very popular when first performed and following Handel’s death. Mozart called the work a “spectacle of English pride and joy.” During the preparations Handel and the Duke of Montagu, the Master-General of the Ordnance and the officer responsible for the Royal Fireworks, had an argument about adding violins. The duke made it clear to Handel that King George had a preference for only martial instruments (winds and percussion), and hoped there would be "no fiddles". Handel omitted the string instruments against his will. Also against Handel's will, there was a full rehearsal of the music in Vauxhall Gardens and not in Green Park. On 21 April 1749 an audience, claimed to be over twelve thousand people, each paying two shillings and six pence (half a crown) rushed to get there, causing a three-hour traffic jam of carriages on London Bridge, the only vehicular route to the area south of the river. Six days later, on 27 April, the musicians performed in a specially constructed building designed by Servandoni, assisted by four Italians. Charles Frederick was the controller, captain Thomas Desaguliers was the chief fire master. The display was not as successful as the music itself: the weather was rainy causing many misfires and in the middle of the show the right pavilion caught fire. Also, a woman's clothes were set on fire by a stray rocket and other fireworks burned two soldiers and blinded a third. Yet another soldier had his hand blown off during an earlier rehearsal for the 101 cannons which were used during the event.


----------



## Enthusiast

A really excellent cello concerto by Friedrich Cerha, beautifully played.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Morton Gould*
Quotations
A Cappella
Of Time and the River

NY Choral Society and Orchestra (Quotations)
John Daly Goodwin

Gregg Smith Singers (River & A Cappella)
Gregg Smith

Koch
1990


----------



## Chilham

Webern: Five Pieces for String Quartet
Quatuor Diotima


----------



## Georgieva




----------



## Georgieva

Mendelssohn - Organ Works

Leo van Doeselaar


----------



## Georgieva

*Franz Schmidt *

Complete Symphonies
Jarvi Paavo Frankfurt Radio Symphony


----------



## Philidor

janwillemvanaalst said:


> Whenever I hear Webern, I can't help but think of one particular critic who claimed at the time that "_Er komponiert nicht; er berechnet_" ("He doesn't compose; he calculates").


Maybe the *Quartet of the Week* could be an antidote? - By the way, to my mind, music is always somewhere in the middle between calculation (name it structure) and emotion ... Tristan is perfectly well calculated, isn't it? ...

*Anton von Webern: Fünf Sätze für Streichquartett op. 5*

Hagen Quartett










I had to use g**gle with some options in order to find this picture at some global player. Unbelievable how weak the search engines can be at such self-proclaimed market leaders.


----------



## starthrower

Disc One: Webern / Julliard Quartet


----------



## prlj

*Dvorak Symphony No. 8 LAPhil/Dudamel*

About 1/3 of the way through this, I thought to myself, "Why am I not listening to more Dvorak?" Really enjoying this.


----------



## HenryPenfold

jim prideaux said:


> Earlier today.....Sibelius 3rd performed by Kurt Sanderling and the Berlin S.O.
> 
> Now find myself listening to Symphonies 1-3 by Madetoja. Performed by Sakari and the Iceland S.O. every time I return to these works I am reminded that they are perhaps worthy of greater consideration.


Coincidentally, earlier this afternoon I spun Sibelius 3 by Anthony Collins/LSO Elequence, and then moved on to Madetaja 1-3 Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jukka Pekka Saraste. I'm not sure why the latter symphonies don't receive wider acclaim.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#9


----------



## Art Rock

*Mark-Anthony Turnage: Twice Through the Heart, Hidden Love Song, The Torn Fields (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Marin Alsop, Sarah Connolly, Martin Robertson, Gerald Finley, LPO)*

Mark-Anthony Turnage CBE (1960) is a British composer, who has composed numerous orchestral and chamber works, and three full-length operas. This CD collects two orchestral song cycles on the themes of marital murder, and the destruction of war, and a concertante work for soprano saxophone. Good stuff.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Sonata No. 29* in B flat major, Op. 106, “Hammerklavier”
Claudio Arrau, piano (1963)

I don't listen to that much piano music anymore, and I need to re-explore the Beethoven sonatas; this is by far the sonata which I listen to the most.

Next up is Brahms' First, inspired by a thread that was recently revived.








Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Wilhelm Furtwängler: Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks (Hamburg, 1951, Live)

I'm more familiar with Furtwängler's EMI recordings and I'm not actually sure if I've heard this one before. The first movement seems to me awfully prone to extremes; the orchestra has a great sound when it's loud, with swelling violins and celli. I'm a bit put off by how Furtwängler gets slower in soft sections and speeds up in louder sections. It isn't that I dislike this recording, but I'm used to a more restrained approach to Brahms. I can tolerate some ensemble issues, especially with string pizzicati later in the movement, because of the intensity Furtwängler is able to generate. I'll keep listening until the end.

I will say that the inner movements were very strong, and the finale fared better in my view than the first movement. Now some more Brahms:








Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
James Levine: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1976)

I don't actually own this cycle, so I'm streaming it. I do own Levine's later cycle made with the Vienna Philharmonic but I've found that I prefer this one. I'll have to purchase it at some point. This is a lovely performance, a bit quick but generally straightforward and unflashy. Obviously the incandescence is far less here than in Furtwängler's take (though the necessary excitement in the ends of the first and fourth movements is there). I think the next Brahms recording I'll hear will be from Barenboim's first cycle.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Daniel Barenboim: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1993)

Coincidentally with the same orchestra, just after Solti's tenure there concluded. Barenboim recently recorded these symphonies with his Staatskapelle Berlin for Deutsche Grammophon, in 2017 I believe. This first cycle isn't nearly as well-known as the Levine; I associate Barenboim primarily with Wagner, but also with Mozart and Beethoven, so this Brahms isn't out of bounds for him. Reviews I've read seem to favor the later cycle. I guess I'll see what it sounds like.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> *Mark-Anthony Turnage: Twice Through the Heart, Hidden Love Song, The Torn Fields (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Marin Alsop, Sarah Connolly, Martin Robertson, Gerald Finley, LPO)*
> 
> Mark-Anthony Turnage CBE (1960) is a British composer, who has composed numerous orchestral and chamber works, and three full-length operas. This CD collects two orchestral song cycles on the themes of marital murder, and the destruction of war, and a concertante work for soprano saxophone. Good stuff.


I really like Turnage and there are very few of his releases that I don't have on my shelves.

That's a great recording/performance and rewards with every listen, IMO.

In that LPO series,I'd say these are worth investigating too.....


----------



## tortkis

Franz Schmidt (1874-1939): Symphony No. 1 in E major - Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi (Chandos)









This is a brilliant, uplifting symphony reminiscent of Beethoven ~ Bruckner.


----------



## Bkeske

Pierre Boulez conducts Schoenberg - Serenade Op. 24. 
Domaine Musical Ensemble. 
Everest, early-mid 60’s release


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Pettersson: Symphony No. 7 & 16


----------



## WVdave

Beethoven & Brahms
Nathan Milstein, William Steinberg, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
EMI Classics – 7243 5 67583 2
Great Recordings Of The Century, CD, Compilation, Remastered, Mono, Europe, 2001.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Goffredo Petrass*i (1904-2003)

*Concerto For Orchestra No. 3 *(1953)
Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra, Arturo Tamayo - duration, circa 19 minutes.

He wrote 8 concerti per orchestra. A much underrated and neglected modern Italian composer.

And where would modern serious music lovers be without the skill and stamina of the Spaniard pioneer of modern serious music, Arturo Tamayo?


----------



## Bkeske

The Budapest String Quartet

Ravel - Quartet in F Major
Debussy - Quartet in G Minor, Op. 10
Columbia reissue, early 60’s, originally 1958


----------



## 13hm13

The Baroque Collection • CD1: Venetian Oboe Concertos [Zefiro]


----------



## Manxfeeder

The Bach Guild Little Big Baroque Christmas Box

This is the latest free download from ClassicSelectWorld. This is worth downloading. The featured groups are Apollo's Fire and LionHeart, and they sound great. There is also the Orchestra and Chorus of Emmanuel Church with Craig Smith directing, and though I haven't heard of them, they also sound great. 

Of course, they have my favorite carol, Es ist ein Rose entsprungen, so I'm happy.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Taneyev Leningrad Quartet

Taneyev String Quartet No. 9 for Two Vilions, Viola and Cello
Мелодия 1979 USSR release


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> I really like Turnage and there are very few of his releases that I don't have on my shelves.


I have the album with John Scofield. It's great stuff!


----------



## starthrower

I bought this set four years ago and listened to it once. They're actually about the best sounding solo piano recordings I've heard. Rich and warm with great clarity. No hiss, fuzz or brightness. Just perfect! And her playing is glorious!


----------



## Floeddie

*Paul Hindemith - Kammermusik Nos. 4 & 5 (Claudio Abbado/Simon Rhodes/Berliner Philharmoniker)*

I find that I prefer Nos. 1 & 3, but all are worthy works.


----------



## prlj

*Dvorak Symphony No. 8. LSO/Kertész*

My second Dvorak 8 tonight. Following the same piece from Dudamel from earlier this evening. If Dudamel is a 9/10, this is a 20/10, including the recorded sound. Sublime.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1971)


----------



## starthrower

Floeddie said:


> *Paul Hindemith - Kammermusik Nos. 4 & 5 (Claudio Abbado/Simon Rhodes/Berliner Philharmoniker)*
> 
> I find that I prefer Nos. 1 & 3, but all are worthy works.


That's a great set! My first Hindemith CD. I need to give it a spin.


----------



## Bkeske

The Cleveland Quartet with Yo-Yo Ma

Schubert - Quintet, Op. 163, D, 956

CBS Masterworks 1984


----------



## Weston

Enthusiast said:


> It is that bombast that is not supposed to be taken seriously, IMO. I am frankly baffled that some listeners take it seriously! Just listen where it goes to.


I think the term we would use in the US is "camp." You may be saying it is intended to be campy. I think it may be hard to recognize campiness in classical music because much of it, especially overblown music from the romantic era, might be considered campy by 20th and 21st century standards anyway. I'm not sure I'm recognizing campiness in the Poulenc Organ Concerto yet. To me, when I'm in that frame of mind, I may hear it as rather epic. But I may approach it from a Spinal Tap perspective next time and see how that works.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Weston

> I notice very little Rubinstein in this thread, while I think he was one of the truly great romantic composers. Of course, he has little or no instantly recognizable tunes and he never had a 'smash hit', but I feel his compositional output is of a consistently high quality, certainly in his symphonies and his piano works. This morning I really enjoyed his barcarolles.


I would instantly recognize Rubinstein's Piano Concerto No. 5, long a favorite of mine, though I have sometimes felt very alone in that assessment.


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 08] Frédéric Chopin - [2008] Nocturnes I (Ohlsson)*


----------



## Shoskofiev

prlj said:


> View attachment 178279
> View attachment 178280
> 
> 
> *Dvorak Symphony No. 8. LSO/Kertész*
> 
> My second Dvorak 8 tonight. Following the same piece from Dudamel from earlier this evening. If Dudamel is a 9/10, this is a 20/10, including the recorded sound. Sublime.


Oh yes, that is my reference recording for that glorious symphony. The vigorous passage from 3:18 to 4:38 in the 4th movement is just peerless, no other performance has been able to match it IMO.


----------



## Weston

Mostly orchestral this evening. 

*Julius Röntgen - Serenade in A major, Op. 14*
Viotta Ensemble








I think this is more of a wind band piece than orchestral, but that's okay. This is a sweet very retro classical piece. But -- oh, these modern microphones that pick up every clatter of the wind instrument keys! I like less intimate recordings.


*Henry Cowell - Symphony No. 16, "Icelandic"*








I think this is an ancient mono recording, but as I'm unfamiliar with the work I'll try to take myself back about 60 years. Sigh . . . So far it reminds me somewhat of Vaughan-Williams, though not as haunting as the Sinfonia Antartica. I'm sorry to report this work, while hitting all the "right" checkmarks, hasn't made much impression on me. The third movement adagio and the fifth movement finale are very moving though.


*Antonín Dvořák - Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, Op. 11, B. 39*
Volker Hartung / Cologne New Philharmonic Orchestra








Back to stereo, thank goodness, and to a familiar old friendly type of piece. I'm not sure what's going on in this album art though. Is he "smudging" a masquerade ball for the young lady or are they about to get extremely dry mouthed? 

A nice Sunday evening overall. May your coming week be full of peace and wonder.


----------



## starthrower

It's been too long since I've listened to these beautiful works.

1-1Lichtbogen (1986)16:341-2Grammaire Des Rêves (1988)
Words By – Paul Éluard
Words By – Paul Éluard14:321-3Du Cristal (1990)16:401-4...À La Fumée (1990)21:13

Orion (2002)(21:52)4-1I. Memento Mori6:584-2II. Winter Sky9:284-3III. Hunter5:26Notes On Light (2006)(27:25)4-4I. Translucent, Secret4:564-5II. On Fire3:124-6III. Awakening7:524-7IV. Eclipse4:224-8V. Heart Of Light7:034-9Mirage (2007)
Cello – Anssi Karttunen
Soprano Vocals – Karita Mattila
Words By – María Sabina
Cello – Anssi Karttunen
Soprano Vocals – Karita Mattila
Words By – María Sabina13:31


----------



## Rogerx

The Baroque & Classical Bassoon

Laszlo Hara (bassoon)

Tatrai Quartet, Hungarian Baroque Trio, Hungarian State Orchestra, Janos Ferencsik


Boismortier: Sonata in E minor, Op. 37 No. 2
Fasch, J F: Concerto in C major for Bassoon concertato, 2 Violins, Viola & Harpsichord
Mozart: Bassoon Concerto in B flat major, K191
Stamitz, C: Quartet in F major, Op. 17 No. 6
Vivaldi: Trio Sonata in A minor RV86
Zachow: Trio in F major


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Back to Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartet 68 (Op.103) and the Seven Last Words of Jesus Christ (Opus 51).


----------



## Neo Romanza

Some selections from this *Tippett Hickox* compilation:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Poulenc
Concerto for Organ, Timpani and Strings, FP 93
Marie-Claire Alain, organ
Rotterdam Philharmonic
Conlon*










Talk of this concerto definitely wanted to make me want to revisit it. Yep, it's still as excellent as I remembered. While there are some more serious moments throughout the piece, it's a hell of a lot of fun to listen to and, for me, ranks as one of finest concerti I know for the organ. This is a fantastic performance, too. I own several performances, but this is one I haven't heard in quite some time.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Dvořák


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schubert: Wanderer Fantasy









My THE favorite version of all..


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bach - Organ Works
Walcha
CD 5









Barber - Violin Concerto
Hindemith - Violin Concerto
Bernstein/NY Phil; Stern









Bartok - Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra, Scherzo for Piano and Orchestra
Dohnanyi - Variations on a Nursery Song
Fischer/Budapest Festival Orchestra; Kocsis









Tippett - The Rose Lake, The Vision of St Augustine
Davis/LSO


----------



## Rogerx

Bliss: Piano Concerto in B flat major

Trevor Barnard (piano)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Malcolm Sargent


Inspired by another topic


----------



## sAmUiLc

Cello Concerto









Young Ma is not gentle here as we usually know him, digging deep and producing coarse tone without hesitation.


----------



## Art Rock

*Joaquin Turina: The Sonatas for Violin and Piano (Felix Ayo, Bruno Canino, Dynamic)*

This CD contains the two numbered violin sonatas and the Sonata Española. Wonderful chamber music with a very Spanish atmosphere.


----------



## Rogerx

Leopold Mozart - Symphonies

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert


Mozart, L: Sinfonia di Camera in C-Dur (D1)
Mozart, L: Sinfonia in C major, Eisen C1
Mozart, L: Sinfonia in C major, Eisen C4 'Partia'
Mozart, L: Sinfonia in D major, Eisen D17
Mozart, L: Sinfonia in D major, Eisen D25
Mozart, L: Sinfonia in G major, Eisen G14


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Martinů
Piano Quintet, H 298
Kocian Quartet, Ivan Klánský*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Gulda: Cello Concerto









One word - Wacky!! 🙃🤪🧐


----------



## Chilham

Bacewicz: Piano Quintet No. 2
Silesian Quartet, Wojciech Switala









Bacewicz: String Quartet No. 4
Silesian Quartet









Bacewicz: Concerto for Strings
Geir Inge Lotsberg, TrondheimSolistene, Øyvind Gimse









Bacewicz: Piano Sonata No. 2
Peter Jablonski


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven, Wind Soloists Of The Chamber Orchestra Of Europe - Music For Wind Instruments


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1988 CD release of "Music For Wind Instruments" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Karol Szymanowski* (1882-1937): *Nine preludes, op.1 *(1900), as recorded in 2022 by *Krystian Zimerman* (piano).

Superb compositions, superb performance.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning, - Proceeding with Mendelssohn.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet A minor op. 13*

Chérubini Quartet


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner*, Zubin Mehta, Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra – Symphony No. 8 In C Minor

Label: Decca – SXL 6671-2

Released: 1974


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1, 3 & 8

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Philidor

Written for the 23rd Sunday after Trinity.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Wohl dem, der sich auf seinen Gott" BWV 139*

Yukari Nonoshita, Robin Blaze, Makoto Sakurade, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## haziz

Earlier on Sunday:











*Lyatoshinsky: Symphony No. 3 in B minor, Op. 50*

_Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 4-9 June 1993
Recording Venue: Studio of the State Broadcasting Company of Ukraine, Kiev


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Brandenburg Concertos

Håkan Hardenberger (trumpet), Irene Grafenauer (flute), Eckart Haupt (flute), Maurice Bourgue (oboe), Thorsten Rosenbusch (violin), Simon Preston (organ)

Kammerorchester C.Ph.E Bach, Peter Schreier



Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concerto No. 1 in F Major, BWV1046
Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concerto No. 2 in F Major, BWV1047
Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concerto No. 3 in G Major, BWV1048
Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concerto No. 4 in G major, BWV1049
Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D major, BWV1050
Bach, J S: Brandenburg Concerto No. 6 in B flat major, BWV1051

Bach, J S: Concerto for 3 violins, strings & continuo in D major (reconstruction), BWV 1064R
Bach, J S: Concerto for Flute, Violin & Harpsichord in A minor, BWV1044
Bach, J S: Concerto for Three Keyboards in C major, BWV1064


----------



## Art Rock

*Franz Tunder: Complete Organ Music (Friedhelm Flamme, CPO, 2 CD's)*

Franz Tunder (1614-1667) was a German organist and composer. This double CD present his complete music. As bonus there are also the few surviving organ works by Peter Hasse (1585-1640) and Nikolaus Hasse (1600-1670). Organ music is one of my passions, and this ticks all the right boxes.


----------



## haydnguy

A new journey for me.

Wagner (1813-1883)

Lohengrin
Disk 1

Performers:

Lohengrin - Jess Thomas
Elsa von Brabant - Elisabeth Grümmer
Ortrud - Christa Ludwig
Friedrich von Telramund - Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
König Heinrich der Vogler - Gottlob Frick
Herald - Otto Wiener

Chor der Wiener Staatsoper (Choir of the Vienna Orchestra)
Wiener Philharmoniker
Rudolf Kempe


----------



## Montarsolo

Good morning with Mozart, piano concerto 18, Murray Perahia.


----------



## vincula

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Georgieva

*F. Chopin*

Mazurkas


----------



## Rogerx

Copland: Billy the Kid & Rodeo

Andrew Litton (conductor & honky-tonk piano)

Colorado Symphony


Copland: An Outdoor Overture
Copland: Billy the Kid
Copland: El Salón México
Copland: Rodeo


*Aaron Copland (Brooklyn (New York), 14 november 1900 – Peekskill, 2 december 1990)
*


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn, symphony 3, Harnoncourt. A thrift store CD.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Camille Saint-Saëns* (1835-1921): *Messe de Requiem, op.54* (1878), as recorded in 2004 by the* Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana* & the *Radio Svizzera Choir*, conducted by *Diego Fasolis*. With Marie-Paule Dotti, Guillemette Laurens, Luca Lombardo, Nicolas Teste, Francesco Cera (soloists).

What, does Saint-Saëns also have a Requiem? Yes he does, and it's a darn decent one, too (imho).


----------



## HerbertNorman

String Quartet of the Week:

*Anton Webern - Fünf Sätze für Streichquartett (op.5) *played by the Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

Weston said:


> I think the term we would use in the US is "camp." You may be saying it is intended to be campy. I think it may be hard to recognize campiness in classical music because much of it, especially overblown music from the romantic era, might be considered campy by 20th and 21st century standards anyway. I'm not sure I'm recognizing campiness in the Poulenc Organ Concerto yet. To me, when I'm in that frame of mind, I may hear it as rather epic. But I may approach it from a Spinal Tap perspective next time and see how that works.


"High camp" was the term I used when I entered the discussion of whether or not this is a dark work. Those Gothic gestures: if Poulenc had meant them to stand as genuinely dark I think he would have made a far better job of them, something original and powerful rather than stock gestures. And look at where he takes those allegedly dark passages: they go to happier and prettier places. 

I don't know but it seems to me that the organ concerto genre - orchestra _and_ organ throughout (rather than just bringing in a few organ chords at certain moments) - is almost automatically over the top and I'm not sure I can think of any post-Handel organ concertante pieces which are not tongue in cheek in some way. I think even the last movement of Saint-Saens' 3rd is not a million miles from being a little camp. There may be some contemporary pieces where organ plus orchestra has been used to express something powerful but I can't think of one off the top of my head.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Hummel - Piano Concertos

Stephen Hough (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra, Bryden Thomson



*Johann Nepomuk Hummel (Presburg (Bratislava), 14 november 1778 – Weimar, 17 oktober 1837)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

*Donald Tovey: Aria and Variations in B Flat Major, String Quartet in G major, Op. 23 (Tippett Quartet , Guild)*

More Tovey chamber music, this time two attractive romantic works for string quartet. This CD was well received by the critics at the time, and I like it a lot.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Haffner Serenade/ Mozart: March in D, K249

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra, Janos Rolla


----------



## NLaslow

*
Brahms - 4 Symphonien*
Berliner Philharmoniker - Claudio Abbado


----------



## sbmonty

Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 1 In C, Op. 1
Julius Katchen

Been a while since I listened to this work.


----------



## Rogerx

Fanny & Felix Mendelssohn

Trio Chausson

Mendelssohn, Fanny: Piano Trio in D minor Op. 11
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49


----------



## Enthusiast

Perhaps today will be a Poulenc day. These accounts are on the grander side of Poulenc interpretations and they also bring out the Stravinskian side to the music when present.


----------



## Kiki

*Benjamin Britten*
_String Quartet No. 1 _
*Takács Quartet *
Rec. 2013
Hyperion

Magical touches!


----------



## MartinDB

George Crumb, a new purchase (see purchases thread). No idea what to make of this, in truth (not helped by confusing track listing). I will try again, but maybe not immediately! 

(The Shostakovich 8th quartet which is included as the coupling is ok, but I have other recordings that are, in my opinion, significantly better. I would have preferred a coupling that was less common.)


----------



## Philidor

November music.

*Erkki-Sven Tüür: Requiem (1994)*

Kaia Urb, soprano
Tiit Kogermann, tenor
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir
Tallinn Chamber Orchestra
Tönu Kaljuste


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Inventions, Sinfonia & Duets

Peter Serkin (piano)


Bach, J S: Duets Nos. 1-4, BWV802-805
Bach, J S: Duet No. 1 in E minor, BWV802
Bach, J S: Duet No. 2 in F major, BWV803
Bach, J S: Duet No. 3 in G major, BWV804
Bach, J S: Duet No. 4 in A minor, BWV805
Bach, J S: Partita 'Aus der Tiefe rufe ich' BWV788
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 1 in C major, BWV787
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 3 in D major, BWV789
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 4 in D minor, BWV790
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 5 in E major, BWV791
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 6 in E major, BWV792
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 7 in E minor, BWV793
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 8 in F major, BWV794
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 9 in F minor, BWV795
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 10 in G major, BWV796
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 11 in G minor, BWV797
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 12 in A major, BWV798
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 13 in A minor, BWV799
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 14 in B major, BWV800
Bach, J S: Three-part Invention (Sinfonia) No. 15 in B minor, BWV801
Bach, J S: Three-part Inventions (Sinfonias) Nos. 1-15, BWV787-801
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 1 in C major, BWV772
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 2 in C minor, BWV773
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 4 in D minor, BWV775
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 5 in E flat major, BWV 776
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 6 in E major, BWV777
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 7 in E minor, BWV778
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 8 in F major, BWV779
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 9 in F minor, BWV780
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 10 in G major, BWV781
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 11 in G minor, BWV782
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 12 in A major, BWV783
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 13 in A minor, BWV784
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 14 in B flat major, BWV785
Bach, J S: Two-part Invention No. 15 in B minor, BWV786
Bach, J S: Two-part Inventions Nos. 1-15, BWV772-786


----------



## Vasks

*Puccini - Symphonic Prelude in A (Muti/Sony)
Alfano - Cello Sonata (Magill/Naxos)
Respighi - Symphonic Variations (Adriano/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Enthusiast

This seems like an essential CD.


----------



## Philidor

Cajoling ears and soul.

*Gerald Finzi: Intimations of Immortality*

Ian Partridge, tenor
Guildford Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra
Vernon Handley


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Concerto for Two Pianos in D minor*

Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland -Pfalz, Ariane Matiakh, Mona Bard & Rica Bard. I don't know of any of these performers, but they play energetically.


----------



## Bourdon

Handel

Alexander's Feast


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Organ Symphony & Poulenc: Organ Concerto

Iveta Apkalina (organ)

Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Novák
Slovak Suite for small orchestra, Op. 32
Brno PO
Karel Šejna*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Poulenc, Les Animaux Modeles*

Continuing my I Do Like Poulenc Day (Though I Don't Connect With His Organ Concerto, But I Hope To Someday).


----------



## Philidor

Finale.

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 9 E minor *

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley










I enjoyed most parts of this cycle. Next one will be Haitink, I think ...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Philidor said:


> I enjoyed most parts of this cycle. *Next one will be Haitink, I think ...*


To the bolded text, I hope not! Do you have Boult (EMI), Previn or Thomson?


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Anton Bruckner* (1824-1896): *Symphony no.9 in D minor* (1894), as recorded in 1978 by the *Staatskapelle Dresden*, conducted by *Eugen Jochum*.


----------



## Art Rock

*Mark-Anthony Turnage: Scherzoid, Evening Songs, When I woke, Yet another Set to (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Marin Alsop, Vladimir Jurowski, Jonathan Nott, Gerald Finley, Christian Lindberg, LPO)*

A second Turnage LPO CD to replay and catalogue. The first two works are for orchestra (Evening Songs is amazing), When I woke is for baritone and orchestra, and Yet another Set to is for trumpet and orchestra. Another wonderful CD - a fascinating contemporary composer.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*César Franck* (1822-1890): *Piano concerto no.2 in B minor, op.11* (1836), as recorded in 1997 by *Martijn van den Hoek* (piano), with the* Arnhem philharmonic orchestra*, conducted by *Roberto Benzi*.

A youthful work by Franck (heck, he was only 14!), beautifully performed by Martijn van den Hoek (who sadly passed away a few months ago, aged 67).


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 8
Heather Harper (soprano), Martti Talvela (bass), Arleen Auger (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Lucia Popp (soprano), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Helen Watts (contralto), René Kollo (tenor)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Staatsoper, Wiener Sängerknaben
Solti*










This is from a Decca Tower Records Japanese hybrid SACD set I recently acquired. Sounds fantastic so far! Many people don't like Solti's Mahler, but I do --- I think he was one of the great Mahlerians.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Rachmaninoff*, Sergei (1873-1943)
*Vocalise*, Op.34, No.14
*Aida Garifullina* - Soprano
ORF Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien
Cornelius Meister - Conductor





*Schubert*, Franz (1797-1828)
*Ave Maria*, D. 839
*Marina Rebeka* - Soprano
Sinfonietta Rīga, Latvian Radio Choir
Modestas Pitrėnas - Conductor





*Puccini*, Giacomo (1958-1924)
Gianni Schicci: *O Mio Babbino Caro
Kiri Te Kanawa* - Soprano
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir John Pritchard - Conductor


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Mahler
> Symphony No. 8
> Heather Harper (soprano), Martti Talvela (bass), Arleen Auger (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Lucia Popp (soprano), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Helen Watts (contralto), René Kollo (tenor)
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Staatsoper, Wiener Sängerknaben
> Solti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from a Decca Tower Records Japanese hybrid SACD set I recently acquired. Sounds fantastic so far! Many people don't like Solti's Mahler, but I do --- I think he was one of the great Mahlerians.


The "Symphony of a Thousand"... seems like a fitting venue for that. Nice picture.


----------



## Enthusiast

Poulenc chamber music: some lovely music here. I played the first disc.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite & Schoenberg: Pelléas & Mélisande

Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Delibes*, Léo (1836-1891)
Lakmé: Dôme épais le jasmin (*Flower Duet*)
*Katherine Jenkins *- Soprano
*Kiri Te Kanawa* - Soprano






*Bizet*, Georges (1838-1875)
Carmen: *Habanera* - L'amour est un oiseau rebelle
*Nana Mouskouri *- Soprano





*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
Die Zauberflöte, Act 2, K. 620: "Der Hölle Rache" (*Queen of the Night*)
*Sabine Devieilhe* - Soprano


----------



## Philidor

Neo Romanza said:


> To the bolded text, I hope not! Do you have Boult (EMI), Previn or Thomson?


I think, Haitink is really good in No. 3. And I remember his good version of the Sea Symphony. So I am curious for the rest.

I have Boult's mono set (Decca), I think I could listen to his EMI recordings via Qobuz, and yes, Previn is on the shelf too ... At first glance, Thomson's recording seem also to be available via Qobuz.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ernst Krenek* (1900-1991): *Drei gemischte A-Cappella-Chöre, op.22* (1960) as recorded in 2009 by Caroline Stein, Philip Mayers (soloists) with the RIAS Kammerchor, conducted by *Hans-Christoph Rademann*. 

Contemporary and yet accessible.


----------



## Philidor

Finalizing another cycle.

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No. 4 E minor op. 98*

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
William Steinberg










Another strong one, not at all on the melancholic side in the first movement. Active. Liked it.

So imho, No. 1, No. 3 and No. 4 are well worth listening, No. 1 even something for my top five versions of op. 68. Only No. 2 lacks lyric elements from my point of view.


----------



## Enthusiast

Philidor said:


> I think, Haitink is really good in No. 3. And I remember his good version of the Sea Symphony. So I am curious for the rest.
> 
> I have Boult's mono set (Decca), I think I could listen to his EMI recordings via Qobuz, and yes, Previn is on the shelf too ... At first glance, Thomson's recording seem also to be available via Qobuz.


I agree 100%. Haitink's VW symphonies were really good. There are quite a few highlights to the set.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler









100 minute M7.. not just that, also a great one!


----------



## pmsummer

HEAVENLY REVELATIONS
_Hymns, Sequences, Antiphons, Respond_
*Hildegard von Bingen*
Oxford Camerata
Jeremy Summerly - Director
_
Naxos_


----------



## alinkner1

*Gaetano Brunetti*: _Divertimenti a violino, viola e violoncello_
Concerto 1700 - - Daniel Pinteño


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mikhail Nosyrev - various orchestral works part one 
of two for late afternoon and early evening.​
Olympia released five discs of Mikhail Nosyrev's music - I don't know whether they intended to record any more but sadly the label went under before anything else was forthcoming. Had it not been for Olympia there would be nothing by Nosyrev available at all. His music is colourful, dramatic and often full of interesting ideas, owing something to the spikiness of Prokofiev and the acerbity of Shostakovich without reaching the heights of those two colossi. Nosyrev's life was often difficult, and it's worth visiting his (now dormant) website to read more about him and his works.

www.nosyrev.com

_Skazka_ [_A Fairy Tale_] - symphonic poem for orchestra (1947):
_Capriccio_ for violin and orchestra (1957):
Four preludes for solo harp (1964):









Symphony no.1 (1965):









Violin Concerto (1971):
Cello Concerto (1973):


----------



## Enthusiast

I thought this was excellent, especially the 3rd.


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven, piano concerto 4, Barenboim.










Froma Amazon 😅
“The trade-offs and rebellions that made Klemperer and DB so interesting in the earlier EMI cycle have been displaced by generic music-making, hollowness and pointless power-trips. Nothing falls below a certain swish standard: memorable it ain’t. The Philharmonie imparts its usual degree of constriction. I wish I could comment more on the last three Piano Concertos in particular but nothing comes to mind - such be their blandness. The 2020 release of his second recording of Dvorak’s Cello Concerto denotes that Barenboim has remained true to the Abe Froman within and nothing short of the Grim Reaper will bring an end to his sausage-making.”


----------



## Art Rock

*Herbert Howells: String Quartet No. 3 "In Gloucestershire", Lady Audrey's Suite, Piano Quartet in A Minor (Dante Quartet, Gould Piano Trio, David Adams, Naxos)*

The third string quartet was recommended to me by @Merl. I have thirteen Howells CD's, but not this quartet. Fortunately the Naxos CD that contains it is available on YouTube. A wonderful piece of music, one of the best British string quartets to my taste. The other two pieces are worthwhile as well.


----------



## jim prideaux

HenryPenfold said:


> Coincidentally, earlier this afternoon I spun Sibelius 3 by Anthony Collins/LSO Elequence, and then moved on to Madetaja 1-3 Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jukka Pekka Saraste. I'm not sure why the latter symphonies don't receive wider acclaim.


Henry....did not realise Saraste had made recordings of these particular symphonies......thanks for the 'heads up'


----------



## Philidor

Now some organ music.

*Charles-Marie Widor: Symphonie No. 5 F minor op. 42 No. 1*

Daniel Roth
Organ by Cavaillé-Coll in Saint-Sulpice, Paris


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> Coincidentally, earlier this afternoon I spun Sibelius 3 by Anthony Collins/LSO Elequence, and then moved on to Madetaja 1-3 Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jukka Pekka Saraste. I'm not sure why the latter symphonies don't receive wider acclaim.


Which Saraste symphony cycle are you referring to? He recorded two of them: one is a studio-bound cycle and the other is live in St. Petersburg.


----------



## Merl

Raff's 7th Quartet courtesy of the Mannheimer Streichquartett. A very fine recording but could it still be bettered? All will be revealed.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Violin Concerto in D
Hilary Hahn, violin
ASMF
Marriner*


----------



## vincula

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1957)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bartók
String Quartets Nos. 1, 2 & 4
Alban Berg Quartett*

From this set -


----------



## eljr

*An Old Belief*

Parry -Campion - McDowall
Martha McLorinan, Elisabeth Paul, Mark Dobell, Steven Harrold, Daniel Collins, Edward McMullan, Stephen Harrold, Tim Jones, Ben Davies, Alexandra Kidgell, Katy Hill, Jeremy Budd (tenor)
The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


> The Sixteen is on terrific form throughout, bringing a glorious richness and depth of sound to this complex work. They embrace the texts with dynamism and sensitivity, while handling Parry’s... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 4th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* COR16189
*Label:* Coro
*Length:* 75 minutes


----------



## Georgieva

Very special record for me.

Richter. Tchaikovsky ...


----------



## Georgieva

*Kabalevsky: Piano Concerto Nos. 1 & 4 'Prague' , Symphony No. 2*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Prokofiev Järvi* recording:


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Daniel Harding

*Release Date:* 1st Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* BPHR210151
*Label:* Berliner Philharmoniker










Record Review
2nd October 2021
Record of the Week









Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Editor's Choice









International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Concerto









Gramophone Awards
2022
Winner - Concerto


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> Which Saraste symphony cycle are you referring to? He recorded two of them: one is a studio-bound cycle and the other is live in St. Petersburg.


This is the set I was listening to.


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> This is the set I was listening to.
> View attachment 178336


Ah, sorry. I thought you were talking about Sibelius.


----------



## alinkner1

*Jiří Antonín Benda* (1722–1795): _Harpsichord concertos_
Edita Keglerová - harpsichord
Hipocondria Ensemble


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc

Khatia Buniatishvili, Franz Schubert, __ - Khatia Buniatishvili Plays Schubert - Amazon.com Music


Khatia Buniatishvili, Franz Schubert, __ - Khatia Buniatishvili Plays Schubert - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde
Dame Sarah Connolly, Robert Dean Smith
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Jurowski*



















It might not happen, but I do wish Jurowski would record a Mahler cycle in Berlin. As of right now (and as far as I know), he's done the 1st, 2nd, 4th and 8th but with the London Philharmonic. His recording of _Das Lied von der Erde_ has become one of my favorites. The soloists Sarah Connolly and Robert Dean Smith are also more than up to the task and are remarkable.


----------



## starthrower

I don't have this one yet but I plan on picking up a copy.


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 97, “Rhenish”
Otto Klemperer: New Philharmonia Orchestra (1969)

I don't know if it was Klemperer or the orchestra (probably some of both), but while I liked this performance, it was a bit of a let-down from my high expectations of this pairing of conductor and orchestra. Even though Sidney Sutcliffe had moved on from the Philharmonia Orchestra by the time this was made, I still note the highly distinctive tone of the oboist in this recording. Up next:









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1959)

An even greater third symphony. Today I checked out Peter Heyworth's two-volume biography of Klemperer after finishing Michael Charry's biography of George Szell, so I'm accordingly changing gears in my listening. Klemperer is a musician whom I revere, though he had his obvious shortcomings in some areas. I admire the self-discipline bordering on asceticism, the absolutely firm concentration, the gravitas, and seriousness of purpose which characterize many of his recordings, yet I acknowledge that at his best (such as in the 1964 _Zauberflöte_) he could also be fleet-footed and lively.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Brahms/Schoenberg
Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25 (orch. Schoenberg)
Berliners
Rattle*










This is just about the only way I'll listen to Brahms when he's orchestrated by someone else.  But, seriously, I do like Brahms, he's just not a favorite, but this orchestration from Arnie is outstanding and makes the work even more tolerable. Also, this is just about the only way I'd listen to Simon Rattle, too. He's a good conductor, but I'm never drawn to his recordings the way I am with so many other conductors.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I got it on ebay used without DVD which I really don't care, therefore much cheaper. 😎


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing with *Nott's* traversal of the *Mahler* symphonies with the *3rd*:


----------



## Weston

eljr said:


> Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61
> 
> Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin)
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Daniel Harding


Very nearly my favorite piano concerto also, even if it's for violin. I think of it as the Piano Concerto No. 4 and a half.


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Back to Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 42-44 (opus 54.1-3).


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Weston

Some baroque and early classical this evening. I seldom listen to anything prior to Haydn anymore for some reason.

*Henry Eccles - Sonata for Violin and continuo, Book I, No. 3*
The Callipygian Players








A first hearing of this composer as far as I remember. It sounds like baroque. What can I say?


*Franz Benda - Flute Concerto in E minor, L. II:4 and Flute Concerto in A major L. II:5*
András Adorján, flute / Prague Ars Rediviva Orchestra








These pieces remind me a lot of C.P.E. Bach in that they are a bit frenetic and highly ornamented. I usually hate it when music is too frenetic, but these are just about right. But so far every movement has a flute cadenza of some kind. A little of that goes a long way!


*Marin Marais - Premiére suite à 3 violes in D major*
François Joubert-Caillet / viola da gamba / L'Archéron








This music sounds viol. 

It's so odd to me. I used to LOVE baroque and early music. Now it seems like so much Te Deum. Why the change in taste? I'm certain I would still like the huge names, Bach, Handel and so forth. And fugues should still thrill me I hope. Otherwise I feel I have lost something important to me. Oh well, tomorrow evening I have orchestral works to look forward to.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 1-4

Murray Perahia (piano)

English Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Joaquin Turina: Miscellaneous Works for Violin and Piano (Felix Ayo, Bruno Canino, Dynamic)*

This CD is the pendant to the one by the same artists that I played yesterday (the two numbered violin sonatas and the Sonata Española). The works performed here are Las Musas de Andalucía No. 2, 'Euterpe: en plena fiesta', Variaciones clasicas, El Poema de una Sanluqueña, La Oración del torero, Homage to Navarra, and as a filler, Granados' short but attractive Violin Sonata.


----------



## Kiki

*Benjamin Britten*
_String Quartet No. 2 _
*Emperor Quartet *
Rec. 2007
BIS

The finale _Chacony_ is stunning.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Benjamin Britten*
> _String Quartet No. 2 _
> *Emperor Quartet *
> Rec. 2007
> BIS
> 
> The finale _Chacony_ is stunning.


This is a tremendous cycle of Britten's SQs. I hope more and more listeners buy this set. I bought these recordings individually and, of course, after I had acquired them all, BIS decides to box them all up.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Dichterliebe

Julian Prégardien (tenor), Sandrine Piau (soprano), Eric Le Sage (piano)


Schumann, Clara: Canon
Schumann, Clara: Romance, Op. 11 No. 2
Schumann, Clara: Wenn ich ein Vöglein wär
Schumann: Aus den hebräischen Gesängen, Op. 25 No. 15
Schumann: Dichterliebe, Op. 48
Schumann: Die Löwenbraut, Op. 31 No. 1
Schumann: In der Nacht, Op. 12 No. 5
Schumann: In der Nacht, Op. 74 No. 4
Schumann: Kurzes Erwachen
Schumann: Mein Wagen rollet langsam, Op. 142 No. 4
Schumann: Romance in F sharp major, Op. 28 No. 2
Schumann: Romance in major, Op. 28 No. 1
Schumann: Sängers Trost Op. 127 No. 1 (Justinus Kerner)


----------



## Philidor

Good morning, - Proceeding with Mendelssohn.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet D major op. 44 No. 1*

Chérubini Quartet










At this time, I would say that the Chérubinis chose an quite sweetish and harmless access to this music. This is not exactly to my taste, I appreciated the access by the Mandelring Quartet much more.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Britten
String Quartet No. 3
The Britten Quartet*


----------



## Art Rock

*Helena Tulve: Ã Travers, Lijnen, Öö; Abysses; Cendres; Nec Ros, Nec Pluvia ... (Silesian Quartet, Stockholm Saxophone Quartet, NYDD Ensemble et al, ECM)*

Helena Tulve (1972) is an Estonian composer, and a former pupil of Erkki-Sven Tüür. Her soundscapes show influences as wide as the French school of spectral music, IRCAM’s experimentalism, Kaija Saariaho and Giacinto Scelsi, echoes of Gregorian chant and Eastern musics (from Wiki). This CD presents a sample of her chamber music work, including Öö for saxophone quartet and Nec Ros, Nec Pluvia ... for string quartet.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bach - Organ Works
Walcha
CD 6









Elgar - Enigma Variations
Brahms - Haydn Variations
Wagner - Parsifal selections
Jochum/LSO, BRSO
One of my desert island discs









Dvorak - Piano Concerto, The Golden Spinning Wheel
Harnoncourt/Concertgebouw; Aimard









Prokofiev - Piano Sonatas 5, 6 and 7
Chiu


----------



## Philidor

Written for the 23rd Sunday after Trinity.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Du falsche Welt, ich trau dir nicht" BWV 52*

Yeree Suh, Petra Noskaiová, Christoph Genz, Jan Van der Crabben
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Edvard Grieg: the Cello Works - Transcriptions and Songs

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello), Herbert Schuch (piano)


Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 36
Grieg: Den Aergjerridge, Op. 26, No. 3
Grieg: Dulgt Kjaerlighed, Op. 39 No. 2
Grieg: Intermezzo, EG 115
Grieg: Jeg lever et Liv I Laengsel, Op. 70 No. 2
Grieg: Ved Moders Grav, Op. 69 No. 3
Grieg: Violin Sonata No. 3 in C minor, Op. 45


----------



## Georgieva

The best start of the day:


----------



## Chilham

Barber: Piano Concerto & Medea
Marin Alsop, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Stephen Prutsman









Barber: Piano Sonata
Daniel Pollack

Barber: Symphony No. 1 "One Movement"
Neeme Järvi, Detroit Symphony Orchestra

Barber: First Essay for Orchestra
Leonard Slatkin, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra









Barber: Second Essay for Orchestra
Marin Alsop, Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

An Unexpected Mozart

Louis-Noël Bestion de Camboulas, Ensemble Les Surprises, Marie Perbost, Marc Mauillon


Bach, C P E: Romance avec 12 Variations in G major, Wq. 118/6 (H226)
Mozart: Adagio in C major, K356
Mozart: Adagio K546 and Fugue in C Minor K426
Mozart: Andante in F major, K616
Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonata No. 1 in E flat major for organ & strings, K67
Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonata No. 2 in B flat major for organ & strings, K68
Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonata No. 3 in D major for organ & strings, K69
Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonata No. 4 in D major for organ & strings, K144
Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonata No. 7 in F major for organ & strings, K224
Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonata No. 10 in F major for organ & strings, K244
Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonata No. 12 in C major for organ & strings, K263
Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonata No. 13 in G major for organ & strings, K274
Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonata No. 14 in C major for organ & strings, K278
Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonata No. 15 in C major for organ & strings, K328
Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonata No. 16 in C major for organ & strings, K329
Mozart: Church (Epistle) Sonata No. 17 in C major for organ & strings, K336
Mozart: Dans un bois solitaire, K308
Mozart: Die Zufriedenheit,K.349
Mozart: Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K594
Mozart: Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608
Mozart: Gigue in G Major, K574
Mozart: Kleiner Trauermarsch in c-moll: 'Marche funebre del Sig.r Maestro Contrapunto', K453a
Mozart: Komm, liebe Zither, K351
Mozart: KV deest - Fragment of prelude K624
Mozart: O Gotteslamm, K343
Mozart: Oiseaux, si tous les ans, K307
Mozart: Overture in C major, K399(385i)
Mozart: Solfeggio in G major, K393


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Reicha: Quatuor Scientifique

Contrary to what the cover might lead you to believe, this quartet is named "scientific" not because it's about science, but because Reicha thinks the form of the fugues in the work is scientific.


----------



## Art Rock

*Donald Tovey: Piano Trio op.27, Sonata Eroica for solo violin, Piano Quartet op.12 (London Piano Trio, Rovert Atchinson, Ormesby Ensemble, Guild)*

Another generous helping of Tovey's chamber music on the Guild label. These are decent works, but not as impressive as the CD with works for string quartet that I played yesterday.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concerto 19, Perahia 💿


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 & Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1

Jorge Bolet (piano)

Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit 



*Jorge Bolet (November 15, 1914 – October 16, 1990) was a Cuban-born American virtuoso pianist and teacher.*


----------



## prlj

*John Luther Adams Sila: The Breath of the World*

Scored for five ensembles of 16 musicians. In a concert setting, the ensembles are spread around a large room, and the audience is encouraged to wander around the space during the performance.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Art Rock

*Kalervo Tuukkanen: Symphony No. 3 'The Sea', Violin Concerto No. 2 (Jyväskyla Symphony Orchestra, Ari Rasilainen. Jaakko Kuusisto, Finlandia)*

Kalervo Tuukkanen (1909 - 1979) was a Finnish composer. The third symphony from 1953 includes wordless contributions by a tenor, soprano and choir, and is in a romantic style. So is the violin concerto from 1956. In a blind test, I would have guessed both works to be from 1880-1900, but they are very effective and a joy to listen to.


----------



## Montarsolo

Holst, Planets, Haitink. 💿


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74 'Pathétique'*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Ferenc Fricsay_
Recorded: 1953-07-04
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin
Work length 42:15


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Cello Concerto

Kian Soltani (cello), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


Dvořák: 4 Romantic Pieces, Op. 75
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies (7), Op. 55 (B104)
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'


*Daniel Barenboim ( born 15 November 1942) is an Argentine-born pianist and conductor based in Berlin.*


----------



## Enthusiast

Weston said:


> Some baroque and early classical this evening. I seldom listen to anything prior to Haydn anymore for some reason.
> 
> *Henry Eccles - Sonata for Violin and continuo, Book I, No. 3*
> The Callipygian Players
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A first hearing of this composer as far as I remember. It sounds like baroque. What can I say?
> 
> 
> *Franz Benda - Flute Concerto in E minor, L. II:4 and Flute Concerto in A major L. II:5*
> András Adorján, flute / Prague Ars Rediviva Orchestra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pieces remind me a lot of C.P.E. Bach in that they are a bit frenetic and highly ornamented. I usually hate it when music is too frenetic, but these are just about right. But so far every movement has a flute cadenza of some kind. A little of that goes a long way!
> 
> 
> *Marin Marais - Premiére suite à 3 violes in D major*
> François Joubert-Caillet / viola da gamba / L'Archéron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This music sounds viol.
> 
> It's so odd to me. I used to LOVE baroque and early music. Now it seems like so much Te Deum. Why the change in taste? I'm certain I would still like the huge names, Bach, Handel and so forth. And fugues should still thrill me I hope. Otherwise I feel I have lost something important to me. Oh well, tomorrow evening I have orchestral works to look forward to.


My moods and tastes fluctuate regularly. One day I want Baroque and another I want Romantic. Perhaps that is all that you are suffering from with this?


----------



## Montarsolo

Schubert, string quartets 12 & 15, Melos Quartet 💿


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35*

_Yehudi Menuhin (violin)
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Ferenc Fricsay_
Recorded: 1949-09
Recording Venue: Titania-Palast, Berlin
Work length 29:48


----------



## NLaslow

*Anton Bruckner - Symphonie No. 8*
Wiener Philharmoniker - Carlo Maria Giulini
*
*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Violin Concertos

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

Cologne Chamber Orchestra, Helmut Müller-Brühl


Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob.VIIa:1
Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 3 in A major, Hob.VIIa:3 'Melker Konzert'
Haydn: Violin Concerto No. 4 in G major, Hob.VIIa:4


----------



## sbmonty

Taneyev: Piano Quintet, Op. 30 In G Minor


----------



## Montarsolo

Vivaldi, The four seasons, Gidon Kremer / Claudio Abbado. A 1,50 euro thrift store CD.

I must say: of all the non-historical performances I have on CD, this is one of the best. Perhaps the best. Great sound too.


----------



## Chilham

Schuman: New England Triptych
Andrew Litton, Dallas Symphony Orchestra









Schuman: Symphony No. 3
Gerard Schwartz, Seattle Symphony


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: The String Quartets Project 1

Alinde Quartett


Kotcheff: Unbegun (Homage to Schubert)
Schubert: String Quartet No. 1 in C minor, D18
Schubert: String Quartet No. 10 in E flat major, D87
Schubert: String Quartet No. 12 in C minor (fragment), D703 ‘Quartettsatz'


----------



## Vasks

*Kuhlau - Overture to "William Shakespeare" (Serov/Unicorn-Kanchana)
Berwald - Grand Septet in B-flat (Weiner Oktett/Eloquence)
Grieg - Two Elegiac Melodies, Op, 34 (Jarvi/DG)*


----------



## Itullian




----------



## MartinDB

Tippett Midsummer Marriage, recent release. 

I am reading more about Tippett and his operas alongside listening to this. An essay in a short ENO guide to his operas opens "If I were to recommend an opera to someone innocent of the genre or sceptical about it, I might very well choose Tippett's The Midsummer Marriage. ... Pure music and pure song, an ecstatic excess of them, become the satisfactions of a developing drama, rehearsed myth and a spiritual message. Story is clothed from head to foot in song." (Paul Driver)


----------



## Enthusiast

Four more Rubbra symphonies: 1, 2, 10 and 11. The early symphonies are not that early (Op. 44 and 45) and are confident and accomplished. The later symphonies 10 and 11 do less for me and seem less inspired.


----------



## Rogerx

Joachim Raff - Complete String Quartets Volume 1

Mannheimer Streichquartett

Raff: String Quartet No. 6, Op. 192 No. 1 'Suite in Ancient Style'
Raff: String Quartet No. 7 in D major, Op. 192 No. 2 'Die schöne Müllerin'


----------



## Georgieva

*Mozart. Piano Concertos Nos. 21 And 23 *
Arthur Rubinstein


----------



## Georgieva

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No 2*

Bernard Haitink, Maria João Pires
London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Mark-Anthony Turnage: On Opened Ground, Texan Tenebrae, Lullaby for Hans, Riffs and Refrains, Mambo Blues and Tarantella (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Marin Alsop et al, LPO)*

Another Turnage CD from this excellent LPO series. Three concertos, for viola (On Opened Ground), clarinet (Riffs and Refrains), and violin (Mambo, Blues and Tarantella), respectively, and two short orchestral pieces. The viola concerto is definitely one of the better ones for this still underused instrument.


----------



## Rogerx

Zweers: Symphony No. 3 'Aan mijn vaderland'

Het Residentie Orkester, Den Haag, Hans Vonk


----------



## Neo Romanza

Georgieva said:


> The best start of the day:
> 
> View attachment 178359


I'm starting off my morning with the same notes, but a different performance: *Richter/Karajan/Wiener Symphoniker* from this OOP box set -


----------



## eljr

*TÁR*

Mahler - Guðnadóttir - Elgar
Cate Blanchett Hildur Guðnadóttir Sophie Kauer


> More a concept album than a traditional musical facsimile of the film, the result is both creative and curious. Hildur Guðnadóttir’s music lives within and without the film, and it rubs shoulders... — BBC Music Magazine, December 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 21st Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4863431
*Label:* DG


----------



## sAmUiLc

If I am keeping only one Casals recording, this would be it. Over an hour of sprawling music!


----------



## Enthusiast

Electric performances.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Complete incidental music to Egmont, Op.84, and The Ruins of Athens, Op.113

Mechthild Gessendorf, soprano
New York Choral Artists Orchestra of St. Luke's -Dennis Russell Davies, conductor


----------



## vincula

Exciting playing!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## eljr

*Tudor Music Afterlives*

Ensemble Pro Victoria, Toby Ward, Magnus Williamson, Toby Carr, Elisabeth Paul, Fiona Fraser

*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* DCD34295
*Label:* Delphian
*Length:* 69 minutes


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mikhail Nosyrev - various orchestral works part two of two
for late afternoon and early evening.

Piano Concerto (1974):









Symphony no.2 (1977):









Symphony no.3 (1978):
Symphony no.4 (1980):


----------



## Art Rock

*Erkki-Sven Tüür: Oratorio 'Ante Finem Saeculi', Symphony No. 2 (Estonian Symphony Orchestra, Tõnu Kaljuste, USSR State Symphony Orchestra Of The Ministry Of Education, Paul Mägi et al, Finlandia)*


Erkki-Sven Tüür (1959) is an Estonian composer. This is the first of a series of CD's of his work that I'm replaying and cataloguing. These works are from 1985 and 1987, respectively. The oratorio shows many influences, from Penderecki to Orff and Bernstein, but does not sound derivative. I found the second symphony less interesting, certainly compared to some of his later works (to be continued).


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
The Seasons, Op. 37a
Viktoria Postnikova*


----------



## Marc




----------



## Enthusiast

What a wonderful Mahler 3 Haitink gives us here.


----------



## Marc

Enthusiast said:


> What a wonderful Mahler 3 Haitink gives us here.


Haitink lived in the 3rd.


----------



## Merl

Hopefully I'll get another couple of blogs finished tonight and tomorrow. Currently playing through multiple performances of some of the Cherubini quartets that I haven't blogged. This cycle won't be far from the top.


----------



## eljr

*Ikon of Light* for chorus and string trio, sung in Greek
Sir John Tavener (1944–2013)
_*John Michael Boyer, associate music director*_


----------



## Marc

Herbert Kegel and the Rundfunk Sinfinie-Orchester Leipzig deliver a great performance of Shostakovich 7. This work is not my favourite (Shostakovich) symphony, but this live recording (1972) is a very good one. It's a bit more melancholic than my preferred recording (Neeme Järvi with the Scottish National Orchestra), but, like Järvi, it never drags, and it works for me.


----------



## Georgieva

Beethoven Klaviersonaten Nr 9,10,12 and 22

Rudolf Buchbinder


----------



## Bourdon

Enescu


----------



## Neo Romanza

Marc said:


> Herbert Kegel and the Rundfunk Sinfinie-Orchester Leipzig deliver a great performance of Shostakovich 7. This work is not my favourite (Shostakovich) symphony, but this live recording (1972) is a very good one. It's a bit more melancholic than my preferred recording (Neeme Järvi with the Scottish National Orchestra), but, like Järvi, it never drags, and it works for me.


I LOVE Shostakovich's _Leningrad_. Besides Bernstein's explosive CSO recording on DG (my reference for this symphony), I would rate Svetlanov's on Melodiya as a second choice and a third choice to Rozhdestvensky (I wish his cycle on Melodiya would get remastered as the strings are too thin). I haven't heard the Järvi you mentioned in quite some time, so perhaps I should revisit. I generally like his Shostakovich very much.


----------



## Marc

Neo Romanza said:


> I LOVE Shostakovich's _Leningrad_. Besides Bernstein's explosive CSO recording on DG (my reference for this symphony), I would rate Svetlanov's on Melodiya as a second choice and a third choice to Rozhdestvensky (I wish his cycle on Melodiya would get remastered as the strings are too thin). I haven't heard the Järvi you mentioned in quite some time, so perhaps I should revisit. I generally like his Shostakovich very much.


I'm far from a Shostakovich connaisseur, so... but I will try to explain at least something about my feelings about & attitude towards this work.

The first 2 recordings I heard of Shos 7 were by Ladislav Slovák (Naxos) and Eliahu Inbal (Denon). I found this work utterly boring and did not understand one bit about its popularity. Thanks to f.i. Järvi and Barshai, I discovered that I could really appreciate this work in a much brisker and livelier performance.
Kegel and Kondrashin are exciting, too.
Haven't listened to Lenny for a while, but I recall that he was also a bit too _heavily laden_ for me. Thankfully, Bernstein is rarely boring though.


----------



## Georgieva

Pachelbel, J.
Organ Music (Complete), Vol. 11


----------



## Neo Romanza

Marc said:


> I'm far from a Shostakovich connaisseur, so... but I will try to explain at least something about my feelings about & attitude towards this work.
> 
> The first 2 recordings I heard of Shos 7 were by Ladislav Slovák (Naxos) and Eliahu Inbal (Denon). I found this work utterly boring and did not understand one bit about its popularity. Thanks to f.i. Järvi and Barshai, I discovered that I could really appreciate this work in a much brisker and livelier performance.
> Kegel and Kondrashin are exciting, too.
> Haven't listened to Lenny for a while, but I recall that he was also a bit too _heavily laden_ for me. Thankfully, Bernstein is rarely boring though.


I came to Shostakovich's 7th a bit later. I loved it on first-listen, though. I suppose the reason why was Ančerl's recording on Supraphon was the first one I heard (I believe). The brisker tempi you mention is exactly what his interpretation consists of, but also he was able to bring the necessary drama to the work. But, over the years, I've found myself drawn to many different kinds of interpretations of this symphony --- for me, there's not a correct way to perform it --- there's only our own preferences and, as I gained more listening experience, my own preferences grew and they continue to grow. Anyway, I forgot about Barshai --- he's excellent in the 7th as are Kondrashin and Kitajenko.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60, 'Leningrad'
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*


----------



## eljr

*
John Tavener: Lament for Jerusalem*

Patricia Rozario (soprano), Christopher Josey (counter-tenor)
Sydney Philharmonia Choirs, Australian Youth Orchestra, Thomas Woods

*Release Date:* 5th Mar 2021
*Catalogue No:* ABC4813549
*Label:* ABC Classics
*Length:* 49 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc

Piano Concertos 1 & 2









The 4 symphonies are on 3 CDs and all the concertos are on a single DVD.


----------



## Montarsolo

Montarsolo said:


> Vivaldi, The four seasons, Gidon Kremer / Claudio Abbado. A 1,50 euro thrift store CD.
> 
> I must say: of all the non-historical performances I have on CD, this is one of the best. Perhaps the best. Great sound too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 178369


Listening to this CD for the third time today. An extremely captivating performance (very nicely recorded too). Better than many other non HIP's. Bought several non HIP's versions of the four seasons in thrift stores last year. You could almost hate the four seasons. The barking dogs in track 2 usually sound like lowing cows (or like a dying elephant in Mutter/Karajan). Kremer/Abbado is then very refreshing and energetic. A lot of exciting things are happening. With 38 minutes probably one of my shortest CD's.


----------



## alinkner1

Continuing my current obsession with early to mid-Classical divertimenti (especially in trio format) - -

*F. Joseph Haydn*: _Divertimenti for string trio_, Hob. V
Camerata Berolinensis


----------



## elgar's ghost

Paul Dukas - various works beginning tonight, 
concluding after work tomorrow.​
Not that there were that many works to begin with - Dukas found the composition process tortuous and was also extremely self-critical which led to numerous efforts being scrapped or unpublished. Dukas' only opera, _Ariane et Barbe-bleue_, is the notable absentee here - it's one of those operas which I have never been curious enough to investigate. Advocation from any TCers would be welcome.

_Polyeucte_ - overture for orchestra (1891):










Symphony in C for orchestra (1895-96):
_The Sorcerer's Apprentice_ - tone poem for orchestra after J.W. von Goethe (1897):
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor (1899-1900)
_Variations, Interlude and Finale on a Theme by Rameau_ for piano (c. 1899-1902):
_Prélude élégiaque sur le nom de Haydn_ for piano (1909):
_La Péri_ - 'poème dansé' for orchestra (1911-12):
_La plainte, au loin, du faune..._ for piano, in memory of Claude Debussy (1920):


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

First dip into this new acquisition:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 6
Symphonie-Orchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Jansons*


----------



## jambo

The first Biber disc I listened to from the new Reinhard Goebel set did not disappoint! Fantastic music played incredibly well.

*Biber: *Harmonia Artificiosa: Partita I in D minor
*Biber: *Harmonia Artificiosa: Partita II in B minor
*Biber: *Harmonia Artificiosa: Partita III in A major
*Biber: *Harmonia Artificiosa: Partita IV in E flat major
*Biber: *Harmonia Artificiosa: Partita V in G minor
*Biber: *Harmonia Artificiosa: Partita VI in D major
*Biber: *Harmonia Artificiosa: Partita VII in C minor

Reinhard Goebel
Musica Antiqua Köln
2003


----------



## Neo Romanza

jambo said:


> The first Biber disc I listened to from the new Reinhard Goebel set did not disappoint! Fantastic music played incredibly well.
> 
> *Biber: *Harmonia Artificiosa: Partita I in D minor
> *Biber: *Harmonia Artificiosa: Partita II in B minor
> *Biber: *Harmonia Artificiosa: Partita III in A major
> *Biber: *Harmonia Artificiosa: Partita IV in E flat major
> *Biber: *Harmonia Artificiosa: Partita V in G minor
> *Biber: *Harmonia Artificiosa: Partita VI in D major
> *Biber: *Harmonia Artificiosa: Partita VII in C minor
> 
> Reinhard Goebel
> Musica Antiqua Köln
> 2003


I seldom listen to Baroque Era composers, but you know what? I like Biber's music --- the _Rosary Sonatas_ is a magical work.


----------



## starthrower

The complete set seems to be as rare as hens teeth so I settled for this CD.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

In the mood for some gentle yet characterful cello music. Came across this album. Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nos. 29, 30, 31, 32









Last 2 discs.. beyond reproach!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Marc said:


> ..Bernstein is rarely boring though.


I walked out of his concert in D.C. in the middle of it, the first time of the four occasions I did out of several hundred concerts I've attended in my life. He was guest-conducting National PO and it was the last one in the program, Schubert 9th. It was supposed to be 'heavenly lengh' but it felt like 'unbearable length' to me. Also got rid of a few of his CDs for that exact reason.


----------



## jambo

Disc 41 from the Goebel set now, very interesting to listen to after hearing so much Leclair in the Paillard box. Markedly different styles.

*Leclair: *Overture in D major, Op. 13, No. 2
*Leclair: *Sonata in G minor for Two Violins, Op. 12, No. 5
*Leclair: *Trio in A major for Two Violins, Op. 14 - I. Overture
*Leclair: *Sonata in B flat major for Two Violins, Op. 12, No. 6


Hajo Bäß (violin)
Charles Medlam (cello)
Henk Bouman (harpsichord)
Reinhard Goebel (violin)
Musica Antiqua Köln


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115*
_
Martin Fröst (clarinet), Janine Jansen (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Maxim Rysanov (viola), Torleif Thedéen (cello)_
Recorded: February 2013
Recording Venue: Grunewaldsalen, Stockholm Concert Hall, Sweden


----------



## Neo Romanza

At the suggestion of Starthrower:

*Brahms
Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
Janet Baker, mezzo-soprano
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus
Klemperer*


----------



## sAmUiLc

15 yo.. but a fully matured account!


----------



## starthrower

Quartets Nos. 2 & 4


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25 (orchestration Schoenberg)*

_Gävle Symphony Orchestra
Jaime Martín_
Recorded: 13-17 November 2017
Recording Venue: Gävle Konserthuset (Gävle Concert Hall), Sweden


----------



## Dulova Harps On

*J.S. Bach: Concertos for Harpsichord & Strings, Vol. 2*

Masato Suzuki 
Bach Collegium Japan
Bis
2022


----------



## prlj

*Wagner Das Rheingold Weiner/Solit (2022 Remaster)*

Apple Music Dolby Atmos version. Definitely noticed some nuances in the score. Looking forward to the upcoming remaster releases.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
István Kertész: Wiener Philharmoniker (1972)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36
Francesca da Rimini, Op. 32
New York PO
Bernstein*


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Weston

Enthusiast said:


> My moods and tastes fluctuate regularly. One day I want Baroque and another I want Romantic. Perhaps that is all that you are suffering from with this?


I hope this is the case. I will aim a little higher next time, maybe Art of the Fugue or a Handel Oratorio.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nos. 1, 2, 3, 4


----------



## Faustian

Niccolò Paganini - Caprices for Solo Violin
Itzhak Perlman


----------



## starthrower

I'd have to say that this one is near the top of the pile of my violin concertos discs along with the Bacewicz CDs on Chandos.


----------



## Weston

*Gordon Sherwood - Sinfonietta, Op. 101*
Werner Andreas Albert / Bavarian State Youth Orchestra








I'm unfamiliar with this composer. His music is archetypally American due to the hints of jazz and blues. 


*Florent Schmitt - Oriane et le prince d'amour, Op. 83bis*
JoAnn Falletta / Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra








Music strangely reminding of the National Geographic TV specials in the US from many decades ago. It's a very dynamic piece and performance. JoAnn Falletta has become one of my favorite conductors. 


*Alexander Borodin - Symphony No. 2 in B minor*
Loris Tjeknavorian / National Philharmonic Orchestra








This one rocks out in its own way. I suspect the brass section loves this symphony. 🙉 There are some very fine and moving moments here though. I only wish I had programmed it prior to the more dynamic onslaught of the Schmitt above. 

All three highly enjoyable tonight.


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire *Hindemith* disc on BIS with *Zimmerman et. al.*:


----------



## Klavierman

Brilliant playing and sound. DG has greatly improved the sound quality of piano recordings in the last few years. Gone is the boxy, thin sound given to Pollini back in the 70s!


----------



## jambo

I've come to love Schubert's symphonies more and more, and these late Bruno Walter stereo recordings are some of my favourite versions, easily up there with Szell and Muti for mine. I also really love the 3rd, but not as many conductors seem to record it outside of a full cycle.

*Schubert: *Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, D. 485
*Schubert: *Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D. 759, "Unfinished"
*Schubert: *Symphony No. 9 in C major, D. 944, "Great"

Bruno Walter
Columbia Symphony Orchestra [Nos. 5 & 9]
New York Philharmonic [No. 8]
1958-60


----------



## sAmUiLc

Trout Quintet


----------



## tortkis

Emmanuel Chabrier (1841-1894): Piano Music - Angela Hewitt (Hyperion)









Elegant and exquisite piano pieces.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto 1 and 2
Jan Lisiecki (piano), Tomo Keller

Academy of St Martin in the Fields


----------



## alinkner1

*L. van Beethoven*: _Sonatas for cello and fortepiano, Op. 5_
Rainer Zipperling, cello
Boyan Vodenitcharov, fortepiano


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martin
Trois danses
Heinz Holliger, oboe
Ursula Holliger, harp
ASMF
Marriner*










I have found that Frank Martin is one of the most underrated composers of the 20th Century and many reasons for this could be the case. I think one of the main ones is that while he was born in Switzerland, later in his career he settled in The Netherlands. He's probably most known for his choral masterpieces like _In terra pax_ and _Golgotha_, but also perhaps the _Petite symphonie concertante_. All of these works have been recorded numerous times by different labels. Another work that has a surprising amount of recordings is his _Violin Concerto_. Also, the song cycles _Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets_ and _Sechs Monologe aus Jedermann_. For those of you who don't know his music and are curious about the byways of 20th Century music, then do give Martin a listen. Stylistically, he's at a fascinating crossroads between the atonality of Schoenberg, the Neoclassical period of Stravinsky and the Impressionism of Debussy, Ravel and perhaps Szymanowski.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18


Van Cliburn (piano), Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Variations on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 42
Étude-Tableau, Op. 39
Ashkenazy*

From this set -


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: The Symphonies disc 9

Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## jambo

I'm really starting to click with Bruckner, the repeated listening definitely helps, along with different interpretations and performances. I particularly enjoyed Walter's.

*Bruckner: *Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, "Romantic" (Haas Edition)

Bruno Walter
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
1960


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bach - Organ Works
Walcha
CD 7









Mahler - Symphony 2
Mehta/NY Phil; Battle, Forrester
Not as good as his Vienna one









Beethoven - String Quartet Op 130 (arr string orchestra)
Tonnensen/Camerata Nordica









Vaughan Williams - Symphony 5, Three Portraits from The England of Elizabeth, Bass Tuba Concerto
Previn/LSO









Scarlatti - 20 Sonatas
Torretta, piano
If you like Scarlatti on piano and haven’t heard this you should, it’s excellent


----------



## sAmUiLc

After I got this, I got rid of the Philips CD of the same recording.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Aaron Copland*

Appalachian Spring (Suite)
Short Symphony (Symphony No. 2)
Quiet City
3 Latin American Sketches

*Orpheus Chamber Orchestra*

I listened to this for the Short Symphony, which is being performed at an upcoming concert, but I listened to the whole disc, which is wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Sea Pictures & Falstaff

Elīna Garanča (mezzo-soprano), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Philidor

Good morning, - Proceeding with Mendelssohn.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet E minor op. 44 No. 2*

Chérubini Quartet










Yesterday I wrote something about "sweetish" and "harmless". I think this is not adequate for this energetic and passionate rendtion of Mendelssohn's quartet in E minor


----------



## Klavierman

While the sound isn't great, the playing certainly is.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Mendelssohn
Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
Kristian Bezuidenhout (fortepiano)
Freiburger Barockorchester
Pablo Heras-Casado*


----------



## Chilham

Schoenberg: Violin Concerto
Daniel Harding & Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Isabelle Faust









Schoenberg: String Quartets 1-4
Quatuor Diotima


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 1
Symphony No. 2_
*Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Yannick Nézet-Séguin*
Rec. 2021
DG

I think Nézet-Séguin and the COE has got it pretty much spot on.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas 1 - 6

Daniel Barenboim (piano), Pinchas Zukerman (violin)


Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 1 in D major, Op. 12 No. 1
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 12 No. 2
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 12 No. 3
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 4 in A minor, Op. 23
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5 in F major, Op. 24 'Spring'
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 6 in A major, Op. 30 No. 1


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Back to Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 45-47 (opus 55.1-3).


----------



## Montarsolo

Quite stressful at the office. Try to work and relax with this Vivaldi, Gloria/Magnificat, Muti recording. Spotify. Lucia Valentini Terrani's voice is such a lovely warm bath.


----------



## Rogerx

Rodolphe Kreutzer: Violin Concertos 1, 6 & 7

Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Timo Handschuh


----------



## Art Rock

* 
Joaquin Turina: Piano Trios No. 1 and No. 2, Circulo...
Enrique Granados: Piano Trio
(Beaux Arts Trio, Philips)*

This is my favourite Turina CD, especially because the atmosphere is not so Spanish throughout as in most of his works. Both trios are wonderful works. Circulo...is a late work for piano trio and makes a logical addition. The Granados trio is a very substantial bonus.


----------



## Philidor

Today is the "Buss- und Bettag" (Day of Repentance and Prayer). Bach did not write this cantata for this occasion, but it is not too bad and we don't know the liturgical day for this very early cantata:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Nach dir, Herr, verlanget mich" BWV 150*

Anne Grimm, Peter de Groot, Joost van der Linden, Donald Bentvelsen
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman


----------



## Enthusiast

jambo said:


> I've come to love Schubert's symphonies more and more, and these late Bruno Walter stereo recordings are some of my favourite versions, easily up there with Szell and Muti for mine. I also really love the 3rd, but not as many conductors seem to record it outside of a full cycle.
> 
> *Schubert: *Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, D. 485
> *Schubert: *Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D. 759, "Unfinished"
> *Schubert: *Symphony No. 9 in C major, D. 944, "Great"
> 
> Bruno Walter
> Columbia Symphony Orchestra [Nos. 5 & 9]
> New York Philharmonic [No. 8]
> 1958-60


You could try the famous Beecham recordings of 3 and 5 - real sparkle.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Guillaume Bouzignac* (1587-1643): *Motets* (~1618), as recorded in 2020 by the *Sächsisches Vocalensemble*, conducted by *Matthias Jung*.

Certainly not your everyday-late-Renaissance motets. Highly original and surprisingly timeless. As the Wikipedia page on Bouzignac quotes a scholar: "Simply stated, there is no other music of the time that looks the same on the page or sounds the same as the motets of Bouzignac." Of course, if you're simply not into pre-Baroque or pre-Classical music, this will probably not change your opinion.


----------



## Montarsolo

My brain needs Mozart. Piano Concerto 11. Uchida/Tate. Spotify.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Hungarian Dances *(for piano)

_Julius Katchen (piano), Jean-Pierre Marty (piano)_
Recorded: 1964-10-12
Recording Venue: Decca Studios, West Hampstead, London


----------



## Rogerx

Hindemith: Symphonia serena, /Hindemith: Symphony 'Die Harmonie der Welt'

BBC Philharmonic, Yan Pascal Tortelier


*Paul Hindemith 16 November 1895 – 28 December 1963) was a German composer, music theorist, teacher, violist and conductor*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Brahms

William Youn (piano), Nils Mönkemeyer (viola), Signum Quartett


Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 1 in G minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 4 in F sharp minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 5 in G minor
Brahms: Hungarian Dance No. 16 in F minor
Brahms: Viola Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120 No. 1
Brahms: Viola Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 120 No. 2


----------



## Kiki

*Grażyna Bacewicz*
_Piano Concerto _
*Julia Kociuban / Arthur Rubinstein Philharmonic Orchestra / Paweł Przytocki*
Rec. 2019
DUX

The big tunes sound a bit, ahem, Khachaturianian (if there is such a word).


----------



## 13hm13

Havergal Brian, James Loughran, Eric Pinkett, Leicestershire Schools Symphony Orchestra – Symphonies Nos 10 & 21


----------



## Bourdon

I saw this recording passing by,time for a relisten.....


----------



## Enthusiast

Very communicative.


----------



## NLaslow

*Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony - Symphony No.8 In D Minor*
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra - Vernon Handley


----------



## Helgi

Händel suites for harpsichord with Scott Ross


----------



## Philidor

Webern.

*Anton von Webern

Slow Movement for String Quartet (1905)
String Quartet (1905)
Five Movements for String Quartet op. 5 *

Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Chilham

Schoenberg: Drei Klavierstüke
Florent Boffard

Schoenberg: Six Little Pieces for Piano
Florent Boffard

Schoenberg: Suite for Piano
Florent Boffard









Schoenberg: Erwartung
Sir Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Phyllis Bryn-Julson









Schoenberg: Piano Concerto
Esa-Pekka Salonen, Philharmonia Orchestra, Emanuel Ax


----------



## Rogerx

Michel-Richard DeLalande: Symphonies pour les Soupers du Roy

Elbipolis Baroque Orchestra of Hamburg, Jürgen Gross



Lalande: Caprice No. 1 'Caprice de Villers-Cotterets'
Lalande: Caprice No. 3
Lalande: Grande Piece in G 'Fantaisie ou Caprice que le Roy demandoit souvent'


----------



## Art Rock

*Geirr Tveitt: Piano Concertos No. 1 and No. 4, The Turtle (Stavanger Symphony Orchestra, Ole Kristian Ruud, Håkon Austbø, Sveinung Bjelland, Ingebjörg Kosmo, BIS)*

Geirr Tveitt (1908 - 1981) was a Norwegian composer and pianist. He first came to my attention because of my interest in unusual concertos - he wrote two for Hardanger fiddle and orchestra. Here we have two of his excellent piano concertos. The Turtle is a piece for mezzo and orchestra, based on texts from Steinbeck's The Grapes of Wrath.


----------



## Philidor

Again Webern.

*Anton von Webern: Five Movements for String Quartet op. 5 *

Juilliard String Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

A big contrast with the Parrott disc I listened to before it.


----------



## MartinDB

Malcolm Arnold string quartet 1 & 2, Maggini quartet

William Walton works for solo cello.

Heading down a British chamber music path after listening to Britten's quartets yesterday prompted by @Kiki (I think it was) mentioning quartet #2.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: The String Quartets Project II

Alinde Quartett


Schubert: String Quartet No. 6 in D major, D74
Schubert: String Quartet No. 7 in D major, D94
Schubert: String Quartet No. 9 in G minor, D173


----------



## sAmUiLc

Grimaud's tone is not typical Brahmsian yet it still works.


----------



## Kiki

*Grażyna Bacewicz*
_Concerto for String Orchestra_
*TrondheimSolistene*
Rec. 2007
2L

Delightful!!!


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 “Pathétique”
Guido Cantelli & the Philharmonia*

CD3 from the Complete Guido Cantelli recordings on Warners. Though Mono, this recording lacks absolutely nothing - it is intense and detailed.

I listen to this work like Beethoven’s Ninth - sparingly to keep it fresh and special in my listening. Consequently I always enjoy the work greatly when I listen to it.


----------



## Philidor

Music for this day.

*Alfred Schnittke: Psalms of Repentance*

Swedish Radio Choir
Tönu Kaljuste


----------



## Vasks

Assorted short selections from this album as it contains other items besides the two sonatas


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johannes Brahms* (1833-1897): *Klavierstücke, op.118* (1893), as recorded in 2002 by *Håkon Austbø*.

I think op.118 is my favorite set of Brahms solo piano sets, especially Intermezzo op.118-2 Andante teneramente. Pure magic.


----------



## Georgieva

*Schnittke: Symphony No. 4 / Requiem*


----------



## Georgieva

*PHILIP GLASS*
Violin Concerto
*
ALFRED SCHNITTKE*
Concerto Grosso No. 5
Gidon Kremer
Rainer Keuschnig
Wiener Philharmoniker
Christoph von Dohnányi


----------



## Georgieva

Saint-Saëns - Symphony no. 3


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Dmitri Shostakovich* (1906-1975): *Symphony no.13 in B-flat minor for bass, chorus and orchestra, op.113* ("*Babi Yar*", 1962), as recorded in 2000 by the *WDR Sinfornieorchester*, conducted by *Rudolf Barshai*.


----------



## Rogerx

Magnard: Orchestral Works

Philharmonisches Orchester Freiburg, Fabrice Bollon



Magnard: Chant Funèbre Op. 9
Magnard: Hymne à la Justice Op. 14
Magnard: Hymne à Vénus Op. 17
Magnard: Ouverture Op. 10
Magnard: Suite dans le style ancien Op. 2


----------



## Georgieva

J.S.Bach: Concertos Nos. 1, 2 & 4


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Erich Korngold* (1897-1957): *Piano concerto for the left hand in C-sharp, op.17* (1923), as recorded in 1997 by *Marc-André Hamelin*, with the *BBC Scottish Symphony orchestra*, conducted by *Osmo Vänskä*.

_Wikipedia notes:_ 
Korngold's Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in C-sharp major, Op. 17, was written on commission from Paul Wittgenstein in 1923, and published in 1926. It was only the second such concerto ever written, after the Concerto in E-flat by Géza Zichy, published in 1895. Wittgenstein, who lost an arm in World War I, was to commission works from composers such as Maurice Ravel, Richard Strauss, Sergei Prokofiev and Paul Hindemith, but Korngold was one of the first composers he approached. At that time, Korngold was the most performed composer in Germany and Austria after Strauss, and, despite being only in his mid-twenties, had already written a number of operas, including his greatest triumph, Die tote Stadt. It was premiered in Vienna on 22 September 1924 with Wittgenstein as soloist and the composer conducting. In many other cases, Wittgenstein required certain revisions to the works he commissioned, but not in the Korngold case. He was so happy with what Korngold wrote that he commissioned another work, the Suite for 2 violins, cello and piano left-hand, Op. 23.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> A big contrast with the Parrott disc I listened to before it.


Have you heard the Neschling recording of this Villa-Lobos work? It's marvelous!


----------



## Philidor

A very enjoyable music with a cappella music imho.

*Transscriptions*

accentus
Laurence Equilbey

(Barber: Agnus Dei, Mahler: Adagietto from Symph No. 5, Nystedt: Immortal Bach, ...)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 5 in E minor, Op. 64
Marche slave, Op. 31
1812 Overture, Op. 49
New York PO
Bernstein*


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn, some string symphonies, Lev Markiz. Spotify. Love it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 178418
> 
> 
> *Johannes Brahms* (1833-1897): *Klavierstücke, op.118* (1893), as recorded in 2002 by *Håkon Austbø*.
> 
> I think op.118 is my favorite set of Brahms solo piano sets, especially Intermezzo op.118-2 Andante teneramente. Pure magic.


We are in absolute agreement on Op. 118/2.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mahler 4 from Ivan Fischer.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Have you heard the Neschling recording of this Villa-Lobos work? It's marvelous!


I have heard it, yes. Do you feel it is better than the one I have? I liked it but didn't see a reason to get another recording of the work.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Webern: Complete works for string quartet (Quartetto Italiano, Philips)*

For over 35 years I have had a difficult relationship with Webern - never appreciating him as much as others who (also) like more modern classical music do. Time to try again, especially because one of his works, Fünf Sätze für Streichquartett (Five Movements For String Quartet), is the choice for this week in the dedicated weekly quartet thread:









Weekly quartet. Just a music lover perspective.


Pie Mash and Liquor Manze at Tower Bridge Road or Arment in Walworth are my go-tos




www.talkclassical.com





The two early works on this CD (both from 1905, without opus number) are predictably easy to appreciate in their late romantic style. Then we get the Fünf Sätze für Streichquartett - and somehow Webern clicked with me for the first time in decades. The very short Six Bagatelles For String Quartet was a pleasure as well. And after that, even the mature String Quartet (Opus 28), arguable one of his most difficult pieces, was wonderful.

Maybe I should have tried to replay Webern's chamber music earlier - I mainly tried to connect with him via his orchestral pieces, and in general I find it easier to get to appreciate 20th century composers via their string quartets.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I have heard it, yes. Do you feel it is better than the one I have? I liked it but didn't see a reason to get another recording of the work.


I think it is better in terms of fidelity and the overall performance has more nuance in it. Also, there's an instrument used in the Heller recording that is an electric simulation of an instrument that wasn't available to them whereas Neschling actually had access to this instrument. I can't remember what the instrument was, but it was of Brazilian origin I believe. Anyway, I like this piece, but it's not top-drawer Villa-Lobos and I seldom reach for it, but I just wanted to out some differences between the two recordings.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> I think it is better in terms of fidelity and the overall performance has more nuance in it. Also, there's an instrument used in the Heller recording that is an electric simulation of an instrument that wasn't available to them whereas Neschling actually had access to this instrument. I can't remember what the instrument was, but it was of Brazilian origin I believe. Anyway, I like this piece, but it's not top-drawer Villa-Lobos and I seldom reach for it, but I just wanted to out some differences between the two recordings.


I think we are on the same page on the work! I'm not sure I wanted more nuance as the work's crudeness is part of the attraction for me!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some back-to-back *Koechlin* works:

*Viola Sonata, Op. 53
Chia Chou (piano), Paul Pesthy (viola)*

From this set -










*Sonate a 7, Op. 221
Ensemble Initium, Ensemble Contraste*










*Le Livre de la Jungle
Vincent Le Texier, baritone
Jacque Trussel, tenor
Iris Vermillion, mezzo-soprano
Chœur De L'Opéra National
Orchestre National De Montpellier
Steuart Bedford*

From this 2-CD set -


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ildebrando Pizzetti* (1880-1968): *Messa da Requiem* (1922), as recorded in 1998 by the *Westminster Cathedral Choir*, conducted by *James O’Donnell*.

I think the entire disc is wonderful, but to me Pizzetti's Requiem was the real surprise.


----------



## sAmUiLc

In Scheherazade, David Oistrakh is the violin soloist.


----------



## Philidor

Perfect in november.

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 4 A minor op. 63
Symphony No. 7 C major op. 105*

Philharmonia Orchestra
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## sAmUiLc

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 178426
> 
> 
> *Erich Korngold* (1897-1957): *Piano concerto for the left hand in C-sharp, op.17* (1923), as recorded in 1997 by *Marc-André Hamelin*, with the *BBC Scottish Symphony orchestra*, conducted by *Osmo Vänskä*.
> 
> _Wikipedia notes:_
> Korngold's Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in C-sharp major, Op. 17, was written on commission from Paul Wittgenstein in 1923, and published in 1926. It was only the second such concerto ever written, after the Concerto in E-flat by Géza Zichy, published in 1895. Wittgenstein, who lost an arm in World War I, was to commission works from composers such as Maurice Ravel, Richard Strauss, Sergei Prokofiev and Paul Hindemith, but Korngold was one of the first composers he approached. At that time, Korngold was the most performed composer in Germany and Austria after Strauss, and, despite being only in his mid-twenties, had already written a number of operas, including his greatest triumph, Die tote Stadt. It was premiered in Vienna on 22 September 1924 with Wittgenstein as soloist and the composer conducting. In many other cases, Wittgenstein required certain revisions to the works he commissioned, but not in the Korngold case. He was so happy with what Korngold wrote that he commissioned another work, the Suite for 2 violins, cello and piano left-hand, Op. 23.


I'd check 'like' for Marx.


----------



## eljr

*, Humanity*

Simone Drescher (cello)
Sinfonietta Riga, Jānis Liepiņš

*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* GWK157
*Label:* GWK Records
*Length:* 68 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Superb and a great programme.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Agostino Di Scipio* - Works for Strings and Live Electronics


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart's 17th quartet (K 458, "The Hunt").


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

Honegger


Jeanne d'arc au bûcher

Returning to this beautiful music,I love it ....


----------



## Philidor

Now some organ music.

*Charles-Marie Widor: Symphonie No. 10 "Romane" op. 73*

Daniel Roth
Organ by Cavaillé-Coll in Saint-Sulpice, Paris


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Five Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus'
ASMF
Marriner*










One of the first classical recordings I bought. I bought this recording and the Boult symphony cycle on EMI at the same time. This Marriner still holds up quite nicely. Beautiful music and performances.


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Vaughan Williams
> Five Variants of 'Dives and Lazarus'
> ASMF
> Marriner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the first classical recordings I bought. I bought this recording and the Boult symphony cycle on EMI at the same time. This Marriner still holds up quite nicely. Beautiful music and performances.


Iona Brown is unsurpassable in Lark ascending


----------



## elgar's ghost

A French miscellany for this evening.​
Includes a disc of various orchestral works by the criminally under-recorded Louis Aubert (1877-1968). If you can imagine a pleasing admixture of (broadly speaking) Koechlin, Ravel and Ibert then you're halfway there. My favourite work from this disc has to be 'Cinema' (1956), a suite of six pieces which pays fond homage to Hollywood's silent era and following in the footsteps of Koechlin's _Seven Stars_ symphony from about 20 years before.

Symphony in C for orchestra (1855):
_L'Arlésienne_ - first suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the play
by Alphonse Daudet, arr. by Georges Bizet (orig. and arr. 1872):
_L'Arlésienne_ - second suite for orchestra from the incidental music for the play
by Alphone Daudet, posth. arr. by Ernest Guiraud (orig. 1872 - arr. by 1879):









_Lamento_ for orchestra (1875):
_España_ - rhapsody for orchestra (1883):
_Prélude pastoral_ and _Joyeuse marche_ - orchestrations of _Prélude et 
marche française_ for piano duet (orig. 1883-85 - arr. 1888):
_Suite pastorale_ - orchestrations of four pieces from _(10) Pièces pittoresques_
for piano (orig. 1881 - arr. 1888):
_Danse slave_ and _Fête polonaise_ from the comic opera _Le roi malgré lui_
(orig. 1883-87):
_Habanera_ for piano - arr. for orchestra (orig. 1885 - arr. 1888):









_Dryade_ - 'musical tableau' for orchestra (1924):
_Feuilles d'Images_ [_Picture Sheets_] - five children's pieces for piano duet,
arr. for orchestra (orig. 1930 - arr. 1932):
_Le Tombeau de Chateaubriand_ - symphonic poem for orchestra (1948):
_Offrande_ [_Offering_] for orchestra (1952):
Six symphonic images from the ballet _Cinéma_ for orchestra (1956):


----------



## Floeddie

*Franz Schubert - Quartetto Italiano*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, 4 Norwegian Dances; Sibelius, Andante Festivo*

These are lovely recordings


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


>


Did they always play with the lights on? It seems rather brightly lit over there.


----------



## pmsummer

DUET
_World Premiere recordings of the orchestral versions of You Are (Variations) - Daniel Variations
 ...as well as, The Four Sections - Duet - Clapping Music_
*Steve Reich*
MDR Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra
MDR Leipzig Radio Choir
Kristjan Järvi - conductor
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Arturo Toscanini: Philharmonia Orchestra (1952)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
William Steinberg: Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra (1961)


----------



## starthrower

I really need to venture out and listen to something besides the Monteverdi discs in this set but alas, it's Monteverdi again today. Vespro... and a compilation from the late madrigal books.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphonies Nos. 1 & 6
New York PO
Bernstein*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Andante and Alegretto for String Quartet*

Arditti Quartet. This is an early piece and doesn't sound like the Ligeti we've come to know.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## deangelisj35

Weston said:


>


With all due respect, the person in this cover artwork looks a bit like a guy in drag. Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## Monsalvat

deangelisj35 said:


> With all due respect, the person in this cover artwork looks a bit like a guy in drag. Not that there's anything wrong with that!


The painting is _Salomé_ by Regnault (1870). https://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/437384 https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts-entertainment/interactive/2022/henri-regnault-salome/ for more about it.

There's also this picture:








which was at one point thought to be a picture of Wilde himself (it isn't; it is Alice Guszalewicz according to Wikipedia).


----------



## Branko

sAmUiLc said:


> In Scheherazade, David Oistrakh is the violin soloist.


Really enjoyable. I had heard of this recording, but not listened to it before. Much magic in it. And I love the vibrato in the principal horn. Once even in the trumpet. Delightful. The horn almost takes on a different character that way.


----------



## pmsummer

MANIGEM HERZEN
*Medieval Songs and Chants in a New Guise*
Ensemble Nu:n
Gert Anklam - soprano and baritone saxophone
Cora Schmeiser - vocal
Falk Zenker - acoustic and electric guitar, live looping, electronics, noise instruments
_
Edition Raumklang_


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Bruno Walter: New York Philharmonic (1953)


----------



## Art Rock

*Erkki-Sven Tüür: Symphony No. 4 'Magma', Inquiétude Du Fini, Igavik (Eternity), The Path And The Traces (Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Paavo Järvi, Evelyn Glennie, Virgin)*

The main attraction on this CD is the fourth symphony for solo percussion and symphony orchestra from 2002, dedicated to (and played by) Evelyn Glennie, a 30+ minutes show piece in one movement that I love to hear (those marimba sounds...). This is followed by two rather impressive choral works and one composition for string orchestra.


----------



## HenryPenfold

I have a ticket for tomorrow night's performance of *RVW - A Sea Symphony* at the RFH, London's Southbank.

Philharmonia Orchestra
David Hill (conductor)
Roderick Williams (baritone)
Elizabeth Watt (soprano)
Bach Choir

Getting in the mood with this..........









Martyn Brabbins, BBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Marcus Farnworth (baritone), Elizabeth Llewellyn (soprano)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


>


Shosterkovich?


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Das klagende Lied
Thomas Allen, baritone
Reiner Goldberg, tenor
Waltraud Meier, mezzo-soprano
Cheryl Studer, soprano
Philharmonia Orchestra & Shinyukai Choir
Sinopoli*











In my opinion, Sinopoli's Mahler, while uneven as all complete cycles are, is still worthy of one's collection. His Mahler is rather underrated I think. I love his conducting in general. He always finds something fresh to say in the music whether it be certain accents or interesting tempi choices.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> Shosterkovich?


Sure...why not.


----------



## pmsummer

CANCIONES Y DANZAS DE ESPAÑA
_Songs and Dances from the Time of Cervamtes (1547-1616)_
*Various 16th-17th Century Spanish Composers*
Hespèrion XX
Montserrat Figueras
Jordi Savall - director

_EMI - Refelxe_


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> Sure...why not.


I just read a newspaper article announcing that a local choir would be performing Brahams' German Requiem. They spelled it Brahams throughout the article. 

I guess some composers are so famous that it doesn't matter how their name is spelled so long as the music is good.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Think I'm becoming a bit of a cello fanatic!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Slow movements from symphonies by Dvorak, Sibelius, Schumann, Tchaikovsky and Brahms. Take it slow!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ligeti, Cappricios Nos. 1 and 2, Piano Etudes*


----------



## eljr

*Corelli: 6 Concerti Grossi, Op. VI*

Orchestra Barocca Di Cremona, Giovanni Battista Columbro

*Release Date:* 25th Sep 2020
*Catalogue No:* LDV14061
*Label:* Urania
*Length:* 75 minutes


----------



## Kiki

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 3_
*Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique / John Eliot Gardiner *
Rec. 2007,2008 Live
SDG

Fast and transparent with little fidgeting, Gardiner has brought out the elegant and classicist attributes of the music very well in my opinion.


----------



## jambo

CDs 2 and 3 from the ever impressive Goebel Musica Antiqua Köln box.

*Bach: *Concerto for Harpsichord, Violin, Flute and Strings in A minor, BWV 1044
*Bach: *Orchestral Suite No. 1 in C major, BWV 1066
*Bach: *Orchestral Suite No. 2 in B minor, BWV 1067
*Bach: *Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D major, BWV 1068
*Bach: *Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D major, BWV 1069
*Unknown: *Orchestral Suite in G minor, BWV 1070

Andreas Staier (harpsichord)
Wilbert Hazelzet (flute)
Reinhard Goebel (violin & direction)
Musica Antiqua Köln
1982-87


----------



## sAmUiLc

I have 3 Domingo Otellos (this, Kleiber, Chung - had 4 but got rid of Maazel) and I like this, his earliest, the best: dramatic, brash, grand - I think Levine's contribution is considerable.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 7 in E major, WAB 107
Berliner Philharmoniker
Jochum*

From this set -










I can think of no other symphony that captures Bruckner's love and respect for a guiding light to him for so many years: Richard Wagner. The second movement _Adagio_ is one of the most profound and compelling symphonic utterances in musical history, IMHO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Grieg, Peer Gynt Incidental Music*

This is well recorded.


----------



## Bkeske

Breaking out one of my Solti boxes.

Solti Edition Vol. 10. DECCA 1981, 16LP box. German release 

Strauss, sides 1-6

Also Sprach Zarathustra Op. 30
Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche Op. 28
Don Juan Op. 20
Chicago Symphony Orchestra 

Ein Heldenleben, Wiener Symphoniker
Eine Alpensymphonie Op. 64, Symphonie-Orchester Des Bayerischen Rundfunks


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
Symphonies Nos. 1-3
USSR Ministry of Culture SO
Rozhdestvensky*

From this OOP box set -










I'll follow-up these symphonies with more *Glazunov*:

*The Seasons, Op. 67
Grand Symphony Orchestra of All-Union National Radio Service and Central
Boris Haykin*










*String Quintet in A major, Op. 39
Utrecht String Quartet*


----------



## Klavierman

He's a brilliant pianist and is very well recorded.


----------



## Weston

Art Rock said:


> *
> Joaquin Turina: Piano Trios No. 1 and No. 2, Circulo...
> Enrique Granados: Piano Trio
> (Beaux Arts Trio, Philips)*
> 
> This is my favorite Turina CD, especially because the atmosphere is not so Spanish throughout as in most of his works. Both trios are wonderful works. Circulo...is a late work for piano trio and makes a logical addition. The Granados trio is a very substantial bonus.


My favorite Turina work is the unnumbered Trio in F. It may sound very Spanish, but the entire work features one theme subtly woven in throughout in the same manner as Beethoven's 5th Symphony, The realization hit me like a ton of bricks. It's an epic theme too, But I do also enjoy these pieces.


----------



## pmsummer

MY LADYE NEVELLS BOOKE
*William Byrd*
Elizabeth Parr - harpsichord
_
Naxos_


----------



## Weston

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 178423
> 
> 
> *Dmitri Shostakovich* (1906-1975): *Symphony no.13 in B-flat minor for bass, chorus and orchestra, op.113* ("*Babi Yar*", 1962), as recorded in 2000 by the *WDR Sinfornieorchester*, conducted by *Rudolf Barshai*.


I remember when the digital version of this collection was on sale for a ridiculous $0.99 US somewhere on line, but I hesitated for some reason. Now it is very hard to find and quite expensive.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Weston said:


> I remember when the digital version of this collection was on sale for a ridiculous $0.99 US somewhere on line, but I hesitated for some reason. Now it is very hard to find and quite expensive.


If you still buy CDs, this Shostakovich Barshai set can be bought for around $35:

Barshai's Shostakovich on Amazon

It's a great set and I listen to performances from it every now and again. If I remember correctly from my own listening, the performance of the 14th was near reference quality. Truly stunning. And I think it was this performance that made me finally understand this symphony.


----------



## Weston

deangelisj35 said:


> With all due respect, the person in this cover artwork looks a bit like a guy in drag. Not that there's anything wrong with that!


I found her kind of hot actually, But then at my age almost any vision with collagen can be startling,


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rachmaninov


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Schubert*, Franz (1797-1828)
*"Unfinished" Symphony* #8 In B Minor, D 759
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
*Claudio Abbado* - Conductor


----------



## Weston

Chamber and piano works this evening.

*Jules Massenet - 10 Pièces de genre, Op. 10*
Maurizio Zaccaria, piano








I found these pieces a bit basic and not too interesting until I got to No. 5, Melodie, and realized it was in a book of piano music I used to (try to) play when I was young. I think it was called 59 Piano Solos You Like to Play (assuming you could). So that's how it's supposed to sound!


*Leos Janáček - String Quartet No. 1, JW VII/8 "Kreutzer Sonata"*
New Zealand String Quartet








Amazing almost orchestral colors with just the limited palette of four stringed instruments. I'm seldom a huge Janáček fan. While the Sinfonietta is nice (especially for an Emerson, Lake and Palmer fan), it's good to know he wrote something else. This is the first "something else" I've really enjoyed from him. 


*Franz Schubert - Violin Sonata No. 2 in A minor, D.385*
Artur Kaganovskiy, violin / Attila Székely, piano








I thought I was picking a slightly unfamiliar work, but no. As soon as the first few piano chords start, I knew I had heard it several times. But of course not this version, taken at a bit faster pace then I'm used to hearing. On blind hearing I would almost swear this was Beethoven. Schubert is like Beethoven: The Next Generation which is a very good thing indeed. There are lovely themes in all four movements.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

A wild ride!


----------



## Bkeske

Another from the Solti box.

Solti Edition Vol. 10. DECCA 1981, 16LP box. German release 

Kodály, sides 21 & 22

Variationen Über „Der Pfau“
Háry-János-Suite
Tänze Aus Galánta
The London Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## FrankE

I've listened to Op. 80 Chorfantasie / Choral fantasy (or whatever it's nicknamed) a few times today. It's going on my telephone.

There should have been more big choral symphonies / orchestral works (not you number 9) in the classical, early romantic period.


----------



## Rogerx

Sammartini, G: Flute Sonatas Op. 2: Nos. 7-12

Georges Ki Massimo Mercelli (bassoon), Georges Kiss (harpischord), Vito Paternoster (cello)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Weston said:


> *Franz Schubert - Violin Sonata No. 2 in A minor, D.385*
> ..taken at a bit faster pace 'then' I'm used to hearing.


English is not my mother tongue, but I know a mistake when I see one like this one which I especially abhor. It is 'than,' not 'then.' By the way, it is not a typo which makes it worse.


----------



## haydnguy

Bruch (1838-1920)

The Complete Violin Concertos
Scottish Fantasy

Salvatore Accardo, violin
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, orchestra
Kurt Masur, conductor


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Anne Sofie Von Otter, Thomas Quasthoff
Abbado*










This recording has been regarded by many different online sources as the greatest _Des Knaben Wunderhorn_. While I'm not doubting it's a superb performance, I'm a bit hesitant to make the claim that it's the greatest recording of this song cycle. There have been several truly fine recordings of it through the years --- like one of the first ones I bought: Schwarzkopf/Fischer-Dieskau/Szell on EMI and Popp/Schmidt/Bernstein on DG.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Klavierman said:


> A wild ride!
> View attachment 178474


This is a fantastic recording. It's a shame that Schnittke has kind of fallen off the radar. There are some new recordings that pop up occasionally. I find him to be one of the more interesting post-war composers. It'd be nice if a major label like DG, Decca or Warner record a complete Schnittke symphony cycle, but I don't see this happening. Thank goodness for BIS and Chandos!


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: an all French program after my morning blast of organ music

Bach - Organ Music
Walcha
CD 8









Boulanger - Psalms 24 and 103, Faust et Helene, D’un soir triste, D’un matin de printemps 
Tortelier/Birmingham









Ravel - Introduction et Allegro
Debussy - Dances Sacree et Profane, Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
Saint-Saens - Fantasie for Violin and Harp
Roussel - Serenade for Flute, Violin, Viola and Harp
ASMF; Kanga, harp









Massenet - Werther
Cohen/Orchestra of the Paris Opera; Thill, Vallin, Feraldy
The first and still the best recording of this









Messiaen - Quatuor pour la fin du temps 
Frost, Debargue, Jansen, Thedeen


----------



## Rogerx

Spohr: Clarinet Concerto No. 1 in C minor, Op. 26,

Eduard Brunner (clarinet)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Hans Stadlmair




Spohr: Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in E flat, Op. 57
Spohr: Variations in B flat for clarinet and orchestra on a theme from Alruno
Spohr: Variations on a theme from "Alruna" for clarinet & orchestra in B flat major, WoO 15


----------



## Roger Knox

Weston said:


> *Leos Janáček - String Quartet No. 1, JW VII/8 "Kreutzer Sonata"*
> New Zealand String Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing almost orchestral colors with just the limited palette of four stringed instruments. I'm seldom a huge Janáček fan. While the Sinfonietta is nice (especially for an Emerson, Lake and Palmer fan), it's good to know he wrote something else. This is the first "something else" I've really enjoyed from him.


Interesting to read your comments on the Janacek String Quartets. I've found them unique and remarkable ever since hearing them for the first time. Just recently I discovered his early suites for strings based on Czech themes Op. 1, 2, & 3 (2 is called Idyll). He was following Dvorak's lead but with amazing originality, already a distinct voice.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Roger Knox said:


> Interesting to read your comments on the Janacek String Quartets. I've found them unique and remarkable ever since hearing them for the first time. Just recently I discovered his early suites for strings based on Czech themes Op. 1, 2, & 3 (2 is called Idyll). He was following Dvorak's lead but with amazing originality, already a distinct voice.


I'm also a huge fan of Janáček's SQs --- I own many recordings of these works. It's shame he didn't compose more! This composer could do no wrong as far as I'm concerned: operas, solo piano, chamber music, orchestral, choral works...he wrote incredibly well in each of these genres. I'm constantly amazed each time I revisit one of his works. I find something new in them each time.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo

Benjamin Appl (baritone), Helena Juntunen (soprano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra & Lund Male Chorus, Thomas Dausgaard


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Enescu
Sonata in C major for cello and piano, Op. 26, No. 2
Valentin Radutiu (cello), Per Rundberg (piano)*










One of the most remarkable composers of the 20th Century, IMHO. Enescu doesn't seem to get enough love around here. His later works are where his "true voice" comes out or, at least, for me this is the case. This is a fantastic set of his _Cello Sonatas_. Surprisingly, they've been recorded several times. The 2nd one is especially haunting.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning, - Proceeding with Mendelssohn.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet E-flat major op. 44 No. 3*

Chérubini Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Back to Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 48-50 (opus 64.1-3).


----------



## Philidor

Just another Bach, written for the 24th Sunday after Trinity.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "O Ewigkeit, du Donnerwort" BWV 60*

Robin Blaze, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki










Alban Berg took the chorale "Es ist genug" for his violin concerto from this cantata.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Well...one more work before bed:

*Pärt
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Estonian National SO
Paavo Järvi*










I say this all the sincerity in the world, but this particular recording is the best recording that Paavo Järvi has ever done. I own many of his recordings and have heard in a wide range of repertoire, but he performs his fellow countryman Arvo Pärt incredibly well.


----------



## Merl

A particularly fine recording of the 2nd quartet. It's no wonder the Melos set has been in the catalogue for so long.


----------



## Rogerx

Havergal Brian: Faust

Peter Hoare (tenor), David Soar (bass-baritone), Allison Cook, William Morgan, Robert Hayward, Elgan Llyr Thomas, Simon Bailey, David Ireland, Katie Coventry, Nicholas Lester, Clare Presland, Claire Mitcher,

English National Opera (opera company)
Martyn Brabbins

First time ever hearing.


----------



## Philidor

Two further cantatas for which the occasion is not known.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

"In allen meinen Taten" BWV 97
"Bekennen will ich seinen Namen" (Aria) BWV 200*

Sandrine Piau, Bogna Bartosz, James Gilchrist, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman










BWV 200 is an aria composed by Stölzel which was arranged by Bach.


----------



## Georgieva

Mussorgsky: Khovanshchina

*Emil Tchakarov* (Conductor)
Sofia National Opera Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Helena Tulve: Arboles Lloran Por Lluvia (Estonian National Symphony Orchestra et al, ECM)*

Another CD from this contemporary Estonian composer. Five compositions: Reyah hadas 'ala (2005), silences/larmes (2006), L'Équinoxe de l'âme (2008), Arboles lloran por lluvia (2006), Extinction des choses vues (2007). Copying from the Amazon site: "incorporating aspects of Gregorian chant, melody from Yemenite Jewish tradition, and texts from Sufi, Sephardic and Christian mystic poetry". An enjoyable CD, but I would recommend Lijnen over this one.


----------



## Philidor

Yesterday I was mesmerized by this music, so I wanted to listen again ...

*Alfred Schnittke: Penitential Psalms*

RIAS Kammerchor
Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo, Ravel and Magnard: Cello Sonatas

Valentin Radutiu (cello), Per Rundberg (piano)



Lalo: Cello Sonata
Magnard: Cello Sonata in A major Op. 20
Ravel: Violin Sonata in G major


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner *
_Symphony No. 9 (1894 Original Version. Ed. Nowak 1951)_
*Minnesota Orchestra / Stanisław Skrowaczewski*
Rec. 1996
Reference Recordings

First time listen. I was a bit skeptical at first, because - While Skrowaczewski and Bruckner must be a great match and the Minnesota Orchestra is not a bad band, it is recorded by Reference Recording, who is notorious for making bad recordings with their heavy post-processing and fake, artificial sound. To mitigate a potential traumatizing experience, I did not listen on my main system, but rather on my less superior desktop system. OK, not too bad, this recording. What a relief. The performance is of course superb. It goes without saying.


----------



## Art Rock

*Geirr Tveitt: Piano Concerto No. 5, Variations on a Folk-song from Hardanger for two pianos and orchestra (Stavanger Symphony Orchestra, Ole Kristian Ruud, Sveinung Bjelland, Nils Mortensen, BIS)*

Tveitt's fifth (and final) piano concerto is for me not quite on the same high level (in spite of a beautiful slow movement) as his first and fourth (the second and third are lost). The other work (Variations on a Folk-song from Hardanger for two pianos and orchestra) is excellent.


----------



## Philidor

Art Rock said:


> Helena Tulve


Brilliant idea.


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Piano Concerto 38 - Rubinstein & Scharwenka

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Michael Stern


Rubinstein, A: Piano Concerto No. 4 in D minor, Op. 70
Scharwenka, X: Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor Op. 32


----------



## prlj

*Händel Concerti Grossi, Op. 6 Accademia Bizantina Orchestra/Dantone *

"Interpreters of Baroque Suggestion" - Love that phrase!


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

Livre du Saint Sacrement


----------



## MartinDB

Britten 2nd quartet, continuing down a British string quartet rabbit hole. The chaconne in this quartet is wonderful. I found myself comparing the Takacs quartet with the Britten quartet. The latter is almost 19 mins compared with the former's 15. I thought the Britten sounded better initially - perhaps the slowness giving it gravitas. I now think it drags a little bit at points, and, as a result, I veer toward the Takacs.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Philidor

Neo Romanza said:


> Pärt
> _Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten_
> Estonian National SO
> Paavo Järvi


Next inspiration.

*Arvo Pärt

Fratres (1991 Version for String Orchestra and Percussion)
Silouans Song
Festina Lente
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten*

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Glière: Violin Concerto & Symphony No. 2

Yuko Nishino (violin)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Yondani Butt


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1957)

I consider this one of the finest Brahms cycles. There are a _lot_ of cycles I enjoy, to be fair, perhaps around twenty I listen to with some frequency, but this would definitely be in my top five. I'm tempted to circle back around and listen to more Brahms after this... but I think I'll break into something different for the time being.









Richard Wagner: _Das Rheingold_
Wilhelm Furtwängler: Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala (1950)
Ferdinand Frantz, Joachim Sattler, Alois Pernerstorfer, Elisabeth Höngen, etc.

I swear I wasn't _planning_ on listening to a _Ring_ cycle. But I listened to Furtwängler's _Walküre_ from this cycle yesterday and I think I have just enough time today to give this a go... and that means there's a good chance I'll go through with the rest of it. Out of order and unplanned but still a worthwhile endeavour. That post starts with "if I'm not listening to a complete _Ring_." Well maybe I am after all. The Pristine remastering of this set is great. From what I had heard of the original recordings, they were _really_ atrocious, and now it is so clear I can hear the musicians' pages turning at times. Really a great gift to humanity.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Kiki

*Frédéric Chopin*
Barcarolle in F sharp Op. 60 
*Krystian Zimerman *
Rec. 1987
DG

A most poetic Barcarolle. 

(By the way the Ballades on this disc are some of the most horrifying that I've ever heard.)


----------



## Rogerx

Rubinstein: Violin Concerto

Takako Nishizaki (violin)

Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra, Michael Halasz 



Cui: Suite Concertante, Op. 25
Rubinstein, A: Violin Concerto in G major, Op. 46


----------



## Enthusiast

Brahms 1st and 3rd quartets.


----------



## Rogerx

Rimsky Korsakov: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 and Fantasia on Serbian Themes

Malaysian Symphony Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## Georgieva

Messiaen: Complete Organ Works

Olivier Latry


----------



## Georgieva

Brahms: Complete Organ Works
Robert Parkins


----------



## jambo

Starting from CD 1 with the Mehta Columbia box this afternoon and then some Brahms with Szell and Walter before finishing with Ashkenazy this evening.

*Respighi: *Roman Festivals
*R. Strauss: *Don Juan, Op. 20

Zubin Mehta
Los Angeles Philharmonic
-

*Brahms: *Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68

George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
-

*Brahms: *Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
*Brahms: *Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80

Bruno Walter
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
-

*Prokofiev: *10 Pieces from "Romeo and Juliet", Op. 75

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
-


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ives
Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
Los Angeles Philharmonic
Dudamel*










A sleeper of an Ives set! Dudamel is an excellent Ivesian and LA Philharmonic perform beautifully. A win/win all across the board. Superb audio fidelity, too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stenhammar, Serenade in F major*


----------



## Chilham

Schoenberg: Pelleas & Melisande
Christian Thielemann, Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin









Schoenberg: Die Glückliche Hand
Robert Craft, Philharmonia Orchestra, Simon Joly Chorale, Mark Beesley


----------



## Rogerx

Bravo!

Virtuoso and romantic encores for violin

Nikolaj Znaider (violin), Daniel Gortler (piano)

Achron, J: Hebrew Melody, Op. 33
Chopin: Nocturne No. 8 in D flat major, Op. 27 No. 2
Chopin: Nocturne No. 16 in E flat major, Op. 55 No. 2
Kreisler: Recitative & Scherzo Caprice, Op. 6
Ponce, M: Estrellita
Rachmaninov: Vocalise, Op. 34 No. 14
Sarasate: Danza Española No. 3: Romanza Andaluza, Op. 22, No. 1
Wieniawski: Polonaise brilliante No. 1 in D major, Op. 4
Wieniawski: Variations on an Original Theme in A major, Op. 15
Ysaÿe: Sonata for solo violin in D minor, Op. 27 No. 3 'Ballade'


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful recording of four diverse and stimulating pieces all composed and arranged during 1993-1994. The two piano version of The Mission of Virgil is included here. My favorite is the Percussion Quartet utilizing a generous array of pitched and non-pitched percussion instruments. Cover painting of Dante by William Blake.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Antonin Dvorak*

String Sextet in A major, Op. 48
String Quintet No. 3 in E-flat major, Op. 97

*Wiener Streichsextett*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

March 22/24, 1942. There has been so much discussion of this recording around here, I'm giving it another listen.


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

Overture "Egmond"


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martin
Petite symphonie concertante
Ursula Ruttimann (piano), Eva Guibentif (harp), Christiane Jaccottet (harpsichord)
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Armin Jordan*


----------



## Philidor

Georgieva said:


> Messiaen: Complete Organ Works
> 
> Olivier Latry
> 
> 
> View attachment 178496
> 
> 
> View attachment 178497


All of them at once? Congrats!


----------



## Philidor

Back to the Baltic Sea.

*Lepo Sumera: Symphony No. 3*

Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi










Í am quite impressed by these works. Looking forward to listening to Nos. 4, 5 and 6.


----------



## starthrower

Two discs of the music of Heinrich Schutz from this 10 disc box.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39/ Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43

Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä
Recorded: 2021-05-26
Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


----------



## Vasks

*Richard Wagner - Overture to "King Enzio" (Rahbari/Naxos)
Hans Huber - Symphony #2 (Weigle/Sterling)*


----------



## Bourdon

Bartók

Sonata for two pianos and percussion



Willy Goudswaard,Michael de Roo Percussion


----------



## Enthusiast

Ravel:

Le Tombeau de Couperin
Gaspard de la nuit
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante defunte


----------



## Chilham

Barber: Adagio for Strings
Manfred Honeck, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Impulse - 24 world premieres
Philharmonisches Orchester des Staatstheaters Cottbus - Evan Christ

*Georg Katzer*: An Louise
*Valerio Sannicandro*: Intra lumina
*Martin Matalon*: Mobiles
*Ludger Brümmer*: Lines, Puzzles
*Sidney Corbett*: Among the Lemmings
*Philippe Hurel*: Präludium
*Nina Senk*: Echo II
*Oliver Schneller*: Wu Xing / Fire
*Florence Baschet*: AntePrima
*Detlef Heusinger*: Tripelkonzert für Oboe d'Amore, Viola, verstärktes Cembalo & Orchester
*Daniel Teruggi*: Circling Waters
*Luis Antunes Pena*: In Hyperventilation
*Nicola Sani*: Seascapes für Orchester und elektronischen Klangraum
*Giovanni Verrando*: The Sinopia of Dulle Griet
*Thomas Meadowcroft*: Peacemaker Tatoo
*Robert HP Platz*: Balu, See I
*Annette Schlünz*: De lonh
*Luis de Pablo*: Largo "en torno a una antigua cancion popular"
*Atli Ingolfsson*: Mani
*Jörg-Peter Mittmann*: Phantasma
*Jeffrey Roberts*: Shadows of Tang
*Hiroyuki Itoh*: A Chant from the East
*Jacopo Baboni Schilingi*: Natura Phoenix
*Chaya Czernowin*: Esh

2 cd-set


----------



## starthrower

Nos.5 & 6


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 4*

Klemperer with the Kolner Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester on 5/4/54 on the Europa Music label. 

Wow, this is fast. If you want your Bruckner in and out of the way with none of those spiritual distractions, this will interest you.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I have it on DVD also, but I prefer LaserDisc as usual. Less etched, more natural picture and sound. And in this case, better translation in subtitle, also.


----------



## Bourdon

Ligeti

Trio for violin,Horn and Piano
Ten pieces for Wind Quintet
Six Bagatelles for Wind Quintet
Sonata for solo Viola


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent CD.


----------



## alinkner1

*Othmar Schoeck* (1886-1957): _String Quartets 1 & 2_
Minguet Quartett


----------



## Philidor

Streaming beauty.

*Joonas Kokkonen: Requiem (1981)*

Soile Isokoski, soprano
Walton Grönroos, baritone
Savonlinna Opera Festival Chorus
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Ulf Söderblom


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.3
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:

Ein musikalischer Spaß K522
Symphony No.29
Guido Cantelli & the Philharmonia 

Carl Maria von Weber:

Piano Concertos Nos.1 & 2
Konzertstück in F minor
Ronald Brautigam (Fortepiano)
Michael Alexander Willens & Kölner Alademie

Antonin Dvorak: Poetic Tone Pictures Op.85
Leif Ove Andsnes *


The Brahms & Mozart is on CD8 of the Complete Guido Cantelli recordings on Warner. It is interesting hearing a different perspective from the Philharmonia whom I often hear in these works under Klemperer (Klemperer’s Brahms being my favourite recordings of Brahms’ Symphonies & Requiem). The most striking contrast is in Mozart’s Symphony No.29. Both Conductors are superb and Cantelli sounds fantastic in all of the pieces. I may prefer Cantelli in the Mozart but I still prefer Klemperer in the Brahms.

This Carl Maria von Weber disc is a recent purchase. This is the first time I have heard Brautigam in a Concerto setting. I’m not as familiar with Weber’s Piano Concertos as I would like so I came to these with relatively fresh ears and I really enjoyed these performances. 

Leif Ove Andsnes’ performance/recording of Dvorak’s Op.85 Poetic Tone Pictures is fantastic. This is another work I have had less exposure to but one I have really enjoyed listening to.


----------



## eljr

*Alfred Momotenko: Creator of Angels*

Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Kļava

*Release Date:* 4th Nov 2022
*Catalogue No:* ODE1413-2
*Label:* Ondine
*Length:* 62 minutes


----------



## Chilham

Enthusiast said:


> An excellent CD.


Yes indeed. Delightful.


----------



## Chilham

Mozart: String Quintet No. 5 & 6
Grumiaux Trio, Arthur Grumiaux, Arpad Gérecz, Max Lesueur


----------



## 13hm13

Birmingham Conservatoire Chamber Choir, Paul Spicer - Choral Music By Samuel Barber


----------



## Georgieva

Philidor said:


> All of them at once? Congrats!


One by one ... just like a staircase


----------



## deangelisj35

Monsalvat said:


> The painting is _Salomé_ by Regnault (1870). https://www.metmuseum.org/art/collection/search/437384 https://www.washingtonpost.com/arts-entertainment/interactive/2022/henri-regnault-salome/ for more about it.


My daughter actually works at the Met. Will have to ask her about this. Thanks!


----------



## FrankE

Górecki, Henryk Mikołaj (1933-2010) - Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 '_Symfonia pieśni żałosnych'_ ('Symphony of sorrowful songs')
Prem: 1977
London Sinfonietta, David Zinman (cn), Dawn Upshaw (sop)

Chilling.


----------



## Chilham

I've been catching up on some works I missed earlier in the year. Final one, then I think Britten is up next.









Reicha: Wind Quintet No. 3 & 6
Thalia Ensemble


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonio Lotti* (1667-1740): *Miserere in C minor* (1709), as recorded in 2015 by *The Syred Consort *& *Orchestra of St. Paul's*, conducted by *Ben Palmer*. With Rachel Ambrose Evans (soprano), Ciara Hendrick (alto), Ruairi Bowen (tenor), Ben McKee (bass).


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Vangelis* (1943-2022): *Invisible connections* (1985).

I know, this might seem like an odd combination: "Vangelis and Deutsche Grammophon", and it _is _odd music. In fact, it's hardly music at all, it's an exploration of soundscapes and atmospheres. The title track invites the listener to focus on the 'silence between the sounds'. Very contemporary, one might say. I'd say, don't judge it 'til you hear it. Funny detail: in the original 1985 release, the publisher mixed up the first and second halves of the album. This was only corrected a few years ago with the remastered release of this album as part of the "Delectus" compilation release.


----------



## eljr

*
Tavener: The Protecting Veil & The Last Sleep of the Virgin*

France Springuel (cello), Carlo WIllems (bells)
I Fiamminghi (The Orchestra of Flanders), Rudolf Werthen

*Release Date:* 27th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* 449282
*Label:* Telarc
*Length:* 60 minutes


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Boris Lyatoshinsky* (1895-1968): *Symphony no.1 in A, op.2* (1919), as recorded in 1994 by the *Ukrainian State Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Theodore Kuchar*.

Impressive symphony, well worth revisiting every now and then. Great sound quality, too.


----------



## eljr

*KARL SUSKE GIORGIO KROHNER KURT MASUR BACH VIOLIN KONZERTE *
Karl Suske Giorgio Krohner Kurt Masur (Artist)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Janáček — Sir Charles Mackerras, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra - Sir Charles Mackerras Conducts Janáček


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2004 CD release of "Sir Charles Mackerras Conducts Janáček" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## eljr

*Dvořák: Poetic Tone Pictures, Op.85*

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* 19439912092
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 56 minutes


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner *- Symphony nr. 3
Staatskapelle Dresden - George Szell

(live recording - aug 2nd 1965)


----------



## Branko

This - to remember his debut and his last curtain.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

*J. S. Bach Cantus Cölln Konrad Junghänel – Missae Breves*
Harmonia Mundi
2007


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

Furtwangler with the Berlin Philharmonic from 1938.


----------



## Klavierman

Superbly played and recorded. His "Vers la flamme" is not quite as intense as Horowitz's (I've never heard one that is), but it's a bit more nuanced.


----------



## jim prideaux

Brahms-1st Symphony.

Ticiatti and the SCO.


----------



## jambo

Fantastic sound given the age, and a wonderful performance. I have never listened to Schicksalslied before, enjoyed it quite a bit.

*Schubert: *Symphony No. 9 in C major, D. 944, "Great"
*Brahms: *Schicksalslied for Chorus and Orchestra, Op. 54

Bruno Walter
New York Philharmonic
Westminster Choir [Brahms]
1946


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## HenryPenfold

*RVW* - A Sea Symphony

An outstanding concert!


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## starthrower

Wonderful playing from these two.


----------



## haziz

*Rubinstein, A: Violin Concerto in G major, Op. 46*

_Takako Nishizaki (violin)
Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra
Michael Halász_
Recorded: July 1985
Recording Venue: Reduta, Bratislava
*
Cui: Suite Concertante, Op. 25*

_Takako Nishizaki (violin)
Hong Kong Philharmonic Orchestra
Kenneth Schermerhorn_
Recorded: 14-17 October 1984
Recording Venue: Tsuen Wan Town Hall, Hong Kong


----------



## Floeddie

*Aaron Copland - Works (London Symphony Orchestra, Aaron Copland Conducts)*


Statements for Orchestra. A dynamic piece that I found stimultating and rewarding. Recommended.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

These works make extreme demands on the guitarist, often unconventional playing techniques, but he seems unfazed.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Floeddie said:


> *Aaron Copland - Works (London Symphony Orchestra, Aaron Copland Conducts)*
> 
> 
> Statements for Orchestra. A dynamic piece that I found stimultating and rewarding. Recommended.


That's a great CD 👍


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

A new arrival today.

I think I have at least 4-5 versions of this, but really wanted the Mehta.

Mehta conducts Rimsky-Korsakov - Scheherazade
Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra. Sidney Harth, violin
London 1975


----------



## sAmUiLc

Quintet


----------



## Monsalvat

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 4* in F minor, Op. 36
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1976)

I should give Mravinsky another listen but I've always had a soft spot for Karajan's Tchaikovsky. It's a fantastic performance. This is around the length of a Brahms symphony (more standard fare for me) but the journey from start to finish is so different.









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 40* in G minor, KV 550
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1962)

I came to love Klemperer through his Mozart recordings, actually. This will _not_ be to everyone's tastes, but Klemperer's long love of Mozart is evident in his Philharmonia recordings; Heyworth describes his attitude towards Mozart as a bright white light on a dark background. In later years, Klemperer's tempi slowed and these Mozart recordings are on the dark side; this makes for a fantastic (in my view) _Don Giovanni_ but more controversial readings of other Mozart works. I always like to point out, though, that his 1964 _Zauberflöte_ isn't heavy and dark, as reputation might have you believe; Klemperer was still capable of bringing out the joy in that score (and others). In any case this is contrasts so well with the Tchaikovsky, both in terms of the music and in terms of the interpretations. I wouldn't want to be without either Karajan or Klemperer, even though they are so far removed from each other in terms of style.


----------



## Klavierman

Sorabji might not have been a gifted melodist, but he was _very _gifted at requiring the pianist to play nearly the entire keyboard at once!


----------



## Bkeske

More Zubin, the Scheherazade was excellent.

Zubin Mehta conducts Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 In C Minor, Op. 78. Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra. London 1971


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart: Oboe Quartet, K370 (arranged for bassoon)
Bram van Sambeek / members of Navarra Quartet
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Weston

sAmUiLc said:


> English is not my mother tongue, but I know a mistake when I see one like this one which I especially abhor. It is 'than,' not 'then.' By the way, it is not a typo which makes it worse.


I recommend you block me in that case. It was indeed a typo. I'm 66. My fingers don't work that well.


----------



## Weston

Neo Romanza said:


> Well...one more work before bed:
> 
> *Pärt
> Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
> Estonian National SO
> Paavo Järvi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say this all the sincerity in the world, but this particular recording is the best recording that Paavo Järvi has ever done. I own many of his recordings and have heard in a wide range of repertoire, but he performs his fellow countryman Arvo Pärt incredibly well.


I agree. This entire album is extraordinary, one of my prized possessions.


----------



## Klavierman

Stunning all around.


----------



## Bkeske

Michael Tilson Thomas conducts 

Ives - Three Places in New England
Ruggles - Sun-treader
Boston Symphony Orchestra 
Deutsche Grammophon 1970, German release


----------



## sAmUiLc

Weston said:


> I recommend you block me in that case. It was indeed a typo. I'm 66. My fingers don't work that well.


I am 67 and my fingers don't work as well and my eyesight is dim. But my head is working even through much haze because I make it work. Before I post mine I recheck to make sure everything is in order. This site also has editing option, a luxury!

No, I won't block you (here it is 'ignore').. not yet, at least.


----------



## Weston

Only two pieces tonight. These are from a thread I started for suggestions of works I should memorize to test a theory I have that memorized music is more engaging than randomly listening to thousands of pieces available at your fingertips. 

*Alexander von Zemlinsky - Die Seejungfrau*
Riccardo Chailly / Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin








This is a beautiful dramatic piece I am certainly unfamiliar with. In some ways it reminds me of a less frenetic Richard Strauss. I will be listening to it again in the coming weeks, maybe in different performances, until I have it memorized. I need to look up the program or story involved. 


*Georges Bizet - Symphony in C major, WD 33*
Volker Hartung / Cologne New Philharmonic Orchestra








I think I've heard this symphony before but it doesn't sound at all familiar. Nor would I have guessed it as Bizet based on having heard his better known works. It could be that I am confusing Bizet with Dukas who also wrote a Symphony in C. I often get them confused though they are from very different time periods. This is a fine symphony, sometimes delightfully pastoral. 

I look forward to memorizing these two works as laid out in my thread "Music Worth Memorizing?" I'll try not to be too repetitive when posting about listening to them again and again.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nos. 1 & 2


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54
Prague SO
Maxim Shostakovich*










This is an excellent cycle and one that I feel doesn't get mentioned enough. Maxim Shostakovich isn't the greatest conductor in the world, but the emotion he puts into his performances make for an enjoyable, but also meaningful listening experience.


----------



## Rogerx

Loeillet: Sonatas & Triosonatas

La Caccia


Loeillet, Jean Baptiste: Oboe Sonata in G minor, Op. 2, No. 5
Loeillet, Jean Baptiste: Recorder Sonata in C major, Op. 3 No. 1
Loeillet, Jean Baptiste: Recorder Sonata, Op. 2 No. 2
Loeillet, Jean Baptiste: Recorder Sonata, Op. 3 No. 4
Loeillet, Jean Baptiste: Sonata for 4 Recorders & b.c.
 Loeillet, Jean Baptiste: Sonata for Flute & Oboe, Op. 2 No. 6


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Gioacchino Rossini*

Stabat Mater

*Catherine Malfitano, soprano
Agnes Baltsa, soprano
Robert Gambill, tenor
Gwynne Howell, bass

Coro del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
Orchestra del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino
Riccardo Muti*


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Back to Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 51-53 (opus 64.4-6).


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Complete Works for Piano and Orchestra

Ronald Brautigam (fortepiano), Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens





Weber: Konzertstück in F minor, Op. 79 for piano & orchestra
Weber: Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major, J. 98, Op. 11
Weber: Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, J. 155, Op. 32


----------



## sAmUiLc

There are many great Eroica Symphony recordings and to me no one surpasses Furtwängler. In stereo though, I more than likely will pick this one as the Numero Uno.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Press celebration music (Sanomalehdistön päivien musikki), incidental music for orchestra, JS 137
Lahti SO
Vänskä*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

Paderewski: Piano Concerto

Janina Fialkowska (piano)

Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Antoni Wit

Paderewski: Fantaisie polonaise sur des themes originaux, Op. 19
Paderewski: Overture in E-flat major
Paderewski: Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 17


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Nielsen
Saga-Drøm, Op. 39
South Jutland SO
Niklas Willén*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sonatas


----------



## Philidor

sAmUiLc said:


> There are many great Eroica Symphony recordings and to me no one surpasses Furtwängler.


Which one do you mean? There are some Eroicas with Fu ...

Proceeding with Mendelssohn.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet F minor op. 80*

Chérubini Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

Philidor said:


> Which one do you mean? There are some Eroicas with Fu ...


I have several different recordings of his (either with BPO or VPO) and they are all uniformly great. If I have to pick one though then it is on this set..









The reason is that in the beginning of the slow movement, the wind player's phrasing is so tender. I have the recording of the same with just a day apart from this (before this or next to this, I have to check but at the moment feel too lazy to do it) and the special quality is not there, nor in any other recording of his. So it must be the wind player on that particular day. Therefore I am reluctant to attribute it to Furtwängler.


----------



## Philidor

Next gem, written for the 24th Sunday after Trinity.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ach, wie flüchtig, ach, wie nichtig" BWV 26*

Yukari Nonoshita, Robin Blaze, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Philidor

sAmUiLc said:


> I have several different recordings of his (either with BPO or VPO) and they are all uniformly great. My favorite of them though is on this set..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is that in the beginning of the slow movement, the wind player's phrasing is so tender. I have the recording of the same with just a day apart from this (before this or next to this, I have to check but at the moment feel too lazy to do it) and the special quality is not there, nor in any other recordings of his. So it must be the wind player. Therefore I am reluctant to attribute it to Furtwängler.


Thank you for your quick reply!

I only know Furtwängler's Eroicae from Dec 1944 (Vienna), 20 June 1950 (Berlin), 26/27 November 1952 (Vienna) and 8 Dec 1952, my favourite is Berlin 1950.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Philidor said:


> Thank you for your quick reply!
> 
> I only know Furtwängler's Eroicae from Dec 1944 (Vienna), 20 June 1950 (Berlin), 26/27 November 1952 (Vienna) and 8 Dec 1952, my favourite is Berlin 1950.


I think the one I was talking about is Dec 1952. Without looking up, I remember that much.

P.S. Well, curiosity got the better of me so I looked them up. One on Denon is Dec 7, on Tahra Dec 8.


----------



## Chilham

Britten: Peter Grimes
Edward Gardner, Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Stuart Skelton, Roderick Williams, Erin Wall, Susan Bickley, Barnaby Rea, James Gilchrist


----------



## Dulova Harps On

*Alexander Moyzes – CSR Symphony Orchestra (Bratislava) Ondrej Lenard – Gemer Dances; Down The River Vah; Pohronie Dances
1989
Marco Polo*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Heinrich Schütz* (1585-1672): *Symphoniae Sacrae no.2, op.10* (1647), as recorded in 2003 in Italy by *Cappella Augustana*, conducted by *Matteo Messori*.

It took me a while to get into these two works. At first, each consecutive 'song' just seemed to be more of the same directionless babble, but once you pay attention the breadth of the message gets clearer. It ranges from profound passages to rather enjoyable humorous parts.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9, Wagner: Siegfried Idyll & Parsifal Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


*Andris Nelsons (born 18 November 1978) is a Latvian conductor who is currently the music director of the Boston Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Moritz Moszkowski* (1854-1925): *Huit morceaux caractéristiques, op.36* (1886), as recorded in 2002 by *Seta Tanyel *(piano).

Another collection of nigh-forgotten little gems by Moritz Moszkowski. Affectionately romantic.


----------



## Montarsolo

Bruckner 4, Klemperer.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bach - Organ Works
Walcha 
CD 9









Sibelius - Symphonies 3, 6, and 7
Vanska/Minnesota 









Birtwistle - Piano Trio, Duet for 8 Strings, Pulse Sampler, Oboe Quartet
Nash Ensemble









Nielsen - String Quartets Opp 5 and 14
Danish SQ









Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
Gergiev/Mariinsky


----------



## Montarsolo

Brucker 7, Klemperer


----------



## Art Rock

*Mark Anthony Turnage: Another Set-to, Silent Cities, Four-Horned Fandango, Fractured Lines (BBC Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin, Christian Lindberg, Evelyn Glennie percussion, Peter Erskine et al, Chandos)*

Another helping of Turnage works. Another Set-to is a 'bluesy and free' piece for trombone and orchestra that does not really do much for me. Silent Cities is billed as 'Variants surrounding a tune by John Scofield' for orchestra. It has clear jazz influences. Four-Horned Fandango for four horns and orchestra is another composition that I don't particularly care for. Fortunately, the CD ends with a Double Percussion Concerto on a tune by Peter Erskine that is a very good piece, at least to my taste. All in all I had expected more from this CD.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Stéphan Elmas* (1862-1937): *Piano concerto no.2 in D minor* (1887), as recorded by* Howard Shelley* (piano, conductor) with the *Tasmanian Symphony Orchestra*.

Howard Shelley has certainly introduced me to some composers that I would otherwise probably have overlooked entirely.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi X2

Adrian Chandler (violin/director)

La Serenissima

Vivaldi: Concerto for 2 horns, strings & continuo RV539
Vivaldi: Concerto for Multiple Instruments in G minor RV574
Vivaldi: Concerto for Oboe & Bassoon in G major, RV 545
Vivaldi: Concerto for Two Horns and Strings RV538
Vivaldi: Concerto for two oboes in A minor, RV 536
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Cello in B flat minor, RV 547
Vivaldi: Concerto for Violin & Viola da gamba, 'La maggiore' RV546
Vivaldi: Concerto in D minor for Two Oboes, RV 535


----------



## Enthusiast

Georgieva said:


> One by one ... just like a staircase


That's fair enough. I don't know if you are one but some people's posts imply they have found a way to manipulate time and do without sleep, listening to 30 hours of music in a single day! No harm in that I suppose but there are plenty of threads for members to post recordings they think we should be aware of.


----------



## Georgieva

Enthusiast said:


> That's fair enough. I don't know if you are one but some people's posts imply they have found a way to manipulate time and do without sleep, listening to 30 hours of music in a single day! No harm in that I suppose but there are plenty of threads for members to post recordings they think we should be aware of.


Completely agree.

_Dosis sola facit venenum_ '


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Max Bruch: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

James Ehnes (violin)

Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Kiki

*Johannes Brahms*
_Tragic Overture_
*WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln / Jukka-Pekka Saraste *
Rec. 2017
Profil

A good balance between chamber-like intimacy and big band creaminess.


----------



## Montarsolo

Bruckner 3, Sinopoli


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No.5
Daniel Barenboim & Berliner Philharmoniker*










The Fifth may be one of my favourite Bruckner Symphonies. This cycle by Daniel Barenboim with the Berlin Philharmonic was my first complete set and I haven’t revisited it for some time.

I have tended to go with Günter Wand’s Berlin recording quite often recently when listening to this work and his RCA & Berlin recordings feature heavily in my Bruckner listening. There’s nothing wrong with that but I’m taking a break and exploring other interpreters and interpretations (as I did with the recording that set me down this tangent - Karajan’s EMI Fourth Symphony).

I plan on listening to the Sixth Symphony from this set this afternoon.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann, Franck, Ruzicka & Saint-Saëns

Valentin Radutiu (cello) & Per Rundberg (piano)

Franck, C: Cello Sonata in A major
Ruzicka: RECITAVO
Saint-Saëns: Introduction & Rondo capriccioso, Op. 28
Schumann: Stücke im Volkston (5), Op. 102


----------



## SanAntone

*M‎atthew Locke | *The Little Consort
F‎RETWORK
S‎ERGIO BUCHELI theorbo
S‎ILAS WOLLSTON harpsichord











The ten suites which make up Matthew Locke's 'Little Consort' were composed for the pupils of William Wake, a teacher at Exeter Cathedral where Locke had himself studied and sung. In his preface to the printed edition of 1656 Locke makes much of the ease with which they can be performed (even including barlines as an aid to performance—something of a novelty). But behind such modest apparel lie great riches: dance suites beautifully crafted and balanced, brimming with grace and rhythmic complexity.


----------



## Hogwash

Not so classical music 🎼 but it was found listed as classical music on the site were I’m listening. That being said: great album cover!


----------



## Shaughnessy

*KUNIKO: Xenakis IX*

KUNIKO (percussion)

*Works*

Xenakis: Pléïades
Xenakis: Rebonds A
Xenakis: Rebonds A & B
Xenakis: Rebonds B
"Although Kuniko calibrates balances, dynamics, nuances and sonorities with her expected precision, she also creates a genuine sense of repartee between the parts, as if the six original percussionists were interacting...her effortless, glitch-free technique and ability to manipulate mallets and sticks to seemingly coax melodies from non-melodic instruments are bound to humble aspiring and established percussionists alike."
- Gramophone

"These are meticulous and muscular performances, at once elemental and elegant. Brilliant."
- The Sunday Times

"[Kuniko] takes on the 1978 dance score Pléïades, and treats its effervescent textures to a loose, sensual swing. Who knows what the spatially obsessed Xenakis would have thought of her overdubbing the multiple parts of the sixxen (an instrument of Xenakis’s own devising), and it isn’t a hugely muscular performance, but the delicacy and sway are enticing."

Link to complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ns6r6aT1AlRsoEgt4sLwNpCbj0Gfrz1w8



Amazing video in which Kuniko plays all six percussion parts simultaneously -


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos & Capriccio Brillant

Lars Vogt (piano/conductor), Orchestre Chambre de Paris

Mendelssohn: Capriccio Brillant in B minor Op. 22
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Grieg: Cello Sonata, etc.
Grainger: Scandinavian Suite


----------



## Bourdon

Prokofiev


----------



## Enthusiast

I've never seen the opera but I have listened to it a lot. This is a great recording IMO.


----------



## Kiki

*Johannes Brahms*
_Tragic Overture_
*Philharmonia Orchestra / Arturo Toscanini *
Rec. 1952 Live
Testament

Power and drama in full display here.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berwald, Symphony No. 3, "Singuliere"*


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Variations on a theme by Paganini in A minor, Op. 35*
_
Julius Katchen (piano)_
Recorded: 1965-09-01
Recording Venue: Decca Studios, West Hampstead, London


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in C major, Op. 5, No. 1, etc.

Takako Nishizaki (violin)

Cologne Chamber Orchestra, Helmut Muller-Bruhl


Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in A major, Op. 5, No. 2
Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in C major, Op. 5, No. 1
Saint-Georges: Violin Concerto in G major, Op. 8


----------



## Georgieva

*Jāzeps Vītols. Orchestral works *

Happy Independence Day, Latvian friends!


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Piano Concerto* in A minor, Op. 54
Leon Fleisher, piano; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1960)









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 21* in C major, KV 467
Robert Casadesus, piano; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1961)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Nielsen Chung* recording on BIS:










A shame Chung didn't complete Nielsen's symphony cycle as he only had the 4th and 6th to go. He is excellent in this music.


----------



## Kiki

*Johannes Brahms*
_Tragic Overture_
*London Classical Players / Roger Norrington *
Rec. 1992
Erato

I like the sonority here, but after the Toscanini, it sounds too polite, to put it nicely.


----------



## Bourdon

Vaughan Williams


----------



## Enthusiast

I seem to have many recordings of the Victoria requiem. This is a good one.


----------



## MartinDB

Vec Makropulos, Janacek, Mackerras, VPO
Half listening while working.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Vasks

*Derek Scott - Fugal Overture (Mann/Toccata)
Colin Matthews - Memorial (Tilson Thomas/NMC)
Nicholas Maw - American Games (Foley/USMB)*


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete Liebeslieder Walzer, Op. 52 & 65, Hungarian Dances

Angela Gassenhuber, Philip Mayers (piano duo), RIAS Kammerchor, Justin Doyle


----------



## Montarsolo

Haydn, string quartets op. 76 1 & 2, Chiaroscuro quartet. Spotify


----------



## eljr

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 9*

Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


> If you chanced on this recording you’d be very impressed, I hope. A superb orchestra and a deeply committed conductor...if this is the way you get to know this work, no injustice will be done. — BBC Music Magazine, December 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 23rd Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* CCSSA42822
*Label:* Channel
*Length:* 55 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more before heading off to hell work:

*Honegger
Horace victorieux-Symphonie mimée pour orchestre
Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson*










An outstanding recording!


----------



## Enthusiast

This is exquisite.


----------



## Kiki

*Johannes Brahms*
_Tragic Overture_
*BBC Symphony Orchestra / Arturo Toscanini *
Rec. 1937
Warner

An earlier Toscanini studio recording in which the voltage may be a little bit lower than the 1952 live recording.


----------



## Chat Noir

Chopin - Nocturnes. Interpreted by Samson François (my preferred pianist).


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich; Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 10

(Excerpts Ed. W. Mengelberg & C. Dopper for Concert Orchestra)

Hong Kong Philharmonic Orchestra, Jaap van Zweden


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Bernard Haitink: Berliner Philharmoniker (1989)

Was torn between this, Haitink/Concertgebouw (1969), Sinopoli/Philharmonia (1986), and Solti/Chicago (1971). So far this one is pretty good, with much less bite than the opening of Solti but a good forward drive nonetheless and some lovely strings in the second subject's sweeping melody. The stereo picture felt awfully squished at first, though; it sounded like everyone was in the center of the stage, even though it is a stereo recording. It took a couple minutes to get used to it and then I guess I got used to it and it sounded more normal.


----------



## Art Rock

*Joaquin Turina: Piano Quartet and other chamber works (Nash Ensemble, Hyperion)*

A generous helping of Turina's chamber music in renditions by the excellent Nash Ensemble. The piano quartet stands out, but the second violin sonata, two pieces from Escena andaluza, the first piano trio and La oración del torero (in the version for string quartet) are all worthwhile as well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Monsalvat said:


> Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
> Bernard Haitink: Berliner Philharmoniker (1989)
> 
> Was torn between this, Haitink/Concertgebouw (1969), Sinopoli/Philharmonia (1986), and Solti/Chicago (1971). So far this one is pretty good, with much less bite than the opening of Solti but a good forward drive nonetheless and some lovely strings in the second subject's sweeping melody. The stereo picture felt awfully squished at first, though; it sounded like everyone was in the center of the stage, even though it is a stereo recording. It took a couple minutes to get used to it and then I guess I got used to it and it sounded more normal.


What is your favorite performance of Mahler's 6th?


----------



## Marinera

Haydn - Solo e pensoso. Symphonies Nos. 42, 64 'Tempura Mutantur', 4, L'Isola Disabitata, aria 'Solo e pensoso'

Haydn 2032 box, disk 3
Il Giardino Armonico, Giovanni Antonini


----------



## Enthusiast

Back to the Victoria requiem. Quite a different sound to this one - bigger and more formal.


----------



## Monsalvat

Neo Romanza said:


> What is your favorite performance of Mahler's 6th?


I don't think I can really pick one, since I always try to listen to a different recording each time. Other than the ones I've listed in the above post, there are two Bernstein recordings (New York and Vienna); two Rattle recordings (1987 and 2018 in Berlin); Kubelík; Szell; Karajan; Barbirolli; Boulez; Chailly; and a scattering of others that I have listened to at least once. But I am honestly not familiar enough with all of these recordings to pick a favorite off of the top of my head. Karajan is controversial (before I joined this forum, I know Mahlerian had blasted this recording for ignoring Mahler's indications). Barbirolli is very dark, dramatic, but powerful, and I've been meaning to revisit it. Boulez is lighter and clearer. Kubelík is fleet-footed in the first movement and also on the light side. Among the two Bernsteins I think I liked the earlier New York Philharmonic recording more, but it's been a long time since I've listened to either recording, much less compared them... The more recent Rattle recording was more to my tastes than the 1987 recording. I loved Chailly's Mahler Seventh, but don't remember a thing about his Sixth. I've only heard Sinopoli once and I will return to it but again I can't really comment. Maazel can wander a bit in Mahler; he made a videotaped performance with the Concertgebouw Orchestra that lasted just over 90 minutes and while it didn't drag overall, the tempi did feel oddly slow in some places (he also recorded it for CD with the Vienna Philharmonic, the Philharmonia Orchestra, and I think the New York Philharmonic, but I can't comment on any of these). I don't think I've actually listened to Szell's recording.

There are two recordings by *Claudio Abbado*: one I don't own (yet) but have heard with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1979–1980) and a live recording with the *Berlin Philharmonic (2005)*. Probably the Berlin recording is my all-around favorite recording if I had to choose one, but that's also in part because it was the first recording of this work that I owned. The Chicago recording used the Scherzo/Andante order, but he switched to Andante/Scherzo for the Berlin recording.









So sorry but that's a very long way of answering your question. Probably Abbado. (This Abbado recording also has the best hammer of the bunch!) But I need to go back and listen to a bunch of these recordings again. There are a lot of others I haven't yet mentioned; everything from Ozawa, Gergiev, Gielen, Horenstein, Neumann, Tennstedt, Jansons, etc., etc... one day I'll get to all of them. They all bring something different to the table. If you want a darker, dramatic performance, I would recommend Barbirolli; if you want something less dramatic, Kubelík or Boulez would be my choices. This Haitink recording I'm listening to now is on the lighter side also, at least compared to Barbirolli. For a more comprehensive review I would refer you to Tony Duggan: Mahler Symphony No 6 - A Synoptic Survey by Tony Duggan


----------



## Philidor

Next Sumera.

*Lepo Sumera

Musica tenera
Piano Concerto
Symphony No. 4 "Serena borealis"*

Kalle Randalu, piano
Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Sebastian Bach* (1685-1750): *Das wohltemperierte Klavier, books 1 & 2 *(1722, 1742), as recorded in 2004-2005 by *Vladimir Ashkenazy* (piano).

I admire Ashkenazy's performances, but I feel the sound engineers could have done a better job. The sound feels almost mono; it could use just a bit more reverb, and the compressor/limiter knob is slightly up too high imho. But that's all personal preference of course.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Heinrich Biber* (1644-1704): *Missa Bruxellensis* ("*Brussels mass*", 1696), as recorded in 2010 by *La Capella Reial De Catalunya & Le Concert Des Nations*, conducted by *Jordi Savall*.

Savall delivers an excellent performance as usual. I find it amazing what Biber managed to produce with large-scale choral forces before anyone had ever heard of Bach or Händel. If you like bombastic Baroque, this one's for you.


----------



## Floeddie

Lutoslawski: Symphony No. 3, Paganini Variations; Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra by Antoni Wit


I particularly enjoyed the Paganini Variations.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Federico Torroba* (1891-1982):* Concierto en flamenco* (1962), as recorded in 2013 by *Pepe Romero* (guitar) with the *Orquesta Filarmónica de Málaga*, conducted by *Manuel Coves*.

There can be no doubt whatsoever as to where this music originates from. Quite refreshing, and Pepe Romero seems to be in top shape. Excellent sound quality, too.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Karl Jenkins* (1944): *Stabat Mater* (2008), as recorded in 2008 by the* EMO Ensemble, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Chorus*, conducted by *Pasi Hyökki*. With Belinda Sykes (vocal) & Jurgita Adamonytė (mezzo-soprano).

The record company's website stated that "Jenkins's setting of the traditional Stabat Mater extends this to a universal depiction of grief by using ancient text from the area (Holy Land/Middle East) that will be sung in Hebrew, Greek and Aramaic (the lingua franca of the period) and a contemporary poem, sung in English. The orchestration includes instruments indigenous to the area, percussion such as the darbuka & riq and the woodwind duduk."
Does it work? I haven't made up my mind yet. Sure, it's an impressive effort with many beautiful moments. But I can't help feeling that Jenkins is too commercially inclined here, which sometimes leads to a shallowness that makes me want to skip to the next track (or next artist). But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Chilham

Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

Haydn

Symphony No.93, 102 & 103 "Drum Roll"


----------



## Philidor

Some organ music.

*Charles-Marie Widor

Toccata from Symphony No. 2 op. 13 No. 2
Symphony No. 4 F minor op. 13 No. 4*

Marie-Claire Alain


----------



## Philidor

Historic views.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Prelude and Fugue E minor BWV 548 "The Wedge"
Fugue G minor BWV 578 "The Little"
"O Lamm Gottes, unschuldig" BWV 656*

Albert Schweitzer, organ


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works 
part one for this evening.

_Menuet antique_ [_Old-fashioned Minuet_] for piano (1895):
_Pavane pour une infante défunte_ [_Pavane for a Dead Princess_] for piano (1899):
_Jeux d'eau_ [_Water Games_] for piano (1901):
_Sonatine_ for piano (1903-05):
_Miroirs_ [_Mirrors_] for piano (1904-05):








​_Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer_ [_Ballad of the Queen Who Died for Love_] - 
song for voice and piano [Text: Roland de Marès] (1893):
_Un grand sommeil noir_ [_A Great Black Sleep_] - song for voice and piano 
[Text: Paul Verlaine] (1895):
_Sainte_ [_Holy_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Stéphane Mallarme] (1896):
_D'Anne jouant l'espinette_ [_Of Anne Playing the Spinet_] - song for voice 
and piano [Text: Clément Marot] (1896):
_Chanson de rouet_ [_Spinning Wheel Song_] - song for voice and piano 
[Text: Leconte de Lisle] (1898):
_Si morne!_ [_So Gloomy!_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Émile Verhaeren] (1898):
_D'Anne qui me jecta de la neige_ [_Of Anne Who Threw Some Snow at Me_] - 
song for voice and piano [Text: Clément Marot] (1899):
_Manteau des fleurs_ [_Mantle of Flowers_] - song for voice and piano 
[Text: Paul Gravollet] (1903):








​String Quartet in F (1902-03):
_Introduction et Allegro_ for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet (1905): a)

a) with Annie Challan (hp.), Fernand Caratgé (fl.), André Boutard (cl.), Georges 
Tessier (vn.), Pierre Simon (vn.), Colette Lequien (va.) and Robert Bex (vc.)









_Shéhérazade_ - three poems for soprano and orchestra 
[Texts: Léon Leclère a.k.a.Tristan Klingsor] (1903):

with L'Orchestra de la Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet


----------



## starthrower

First listen to these works.


----------



## Art Rock

*Viktor Ullmann: Don Quixote tanzt Fandango, Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke, Piano Concerto (Tschechische Philharmonie, Gerd Albrecht, Igor Ardašev, Erika Pluhar, Orfeo)*

Viktor Ullmann (1898-1944) was a Silesia-born Austrian composer, conductor and pianist. After two years in the Theresienstadt concentration camp he was deported in 1944 to the camp at Auschwitz-Birkenau, where two days later he was killed in the gas chambers. Not much of his work has survived. On this CD we find the interesting late romantic orchestral piece Don Quixote tanzt Fandango and an impressive piano concerto. In-between, occupying half of the playing time, we have Die Weise von Liebe und Tod des Cornets Christoph Rilke (also set to music by the Swiss composer Frank Martin). Ullmann chooses for a narrator (rather than a singer) with orchestra, and it is surprisingly effective.


----------



## jim prideaux

I realise I have mentioned this before but the Fischer Esterhazy recording of Haydn's 6th,7th and 8th symphonies is now one of my favourite recordings (not just of Haydn but of anything!)

The performances and recording are both so impressive......although Haydn himself does deserve some credit for having composed the stuff in the first place.

Magnificent.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Berliner Philharmoniker (1996)

After purchasing this Brahms cycle, I was so excited by it that I listened to it a bit _too_ much. After putting it down for a while, I'm glad to pick it back up. Harnoncourt is a non-conformist when it comes to Brahms, which is why I like it so much; everything is rethought and I keep hearing things I'm not used to hearing. It's a real breath of fresh air. The balance is also shifted toward the winds a bit, though the beautiful string sound is still there. The first and second violins sit opposite each other, creating an antiphonal effect I love (Klemperer also used this layout, and it's really effective). Bonus points for taking the exposition repeat. This is a cycle I will keep returning to.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Cage, Ginastera, Harrison, Varèse: Percurama - American Percussion Works*

Percurama Percussion Ensemble, Jean Thorel

Link to complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nyTBGin_1dlK-Mz2v8Q_wEgYq0k9PS7ng





Spoiler: Alberto Ginastera - Cantata para America Magica -PERCURAMA Percussion Ensemble


----------



## Roger Knox

elgar's ghost said:


> Maurice Ravel - various works
> part one for this evening.
> 
> _Menuet antique_ [_Old-fashioned Minuet_] for piano (1895):
> _Pavane pour une infante défunte_ [_Pavane for a Dead Princess_] for piano (1899):
> _Jeux d'eau_ [_Water Games_] for piano (1901):
> _Sonatine_ for piano (1903-05):
> _Miroirs_ [_Mirrors_] for piano (1904-05):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ballade de la reine morte d'aimer_ [_Ballad of the Queen Who Died for Love_] -
> song for voice and piano [Text: Roland de Marès] (1893):
> _Un grand sommeil noir_ [_A Great Black Sleep_] - song for voice and piano
> [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1895):
> _Sainte_ [_Holy_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Stéphane Mallarme] (1896):
> _D'Anne jouant l'espinette_ [_Of Anne Playing the Spinet_] - song for voice
> and piano [Text: Clément Marot] (1896):
> _Chanson de rouet_ [_Spinning Wheel Song_] - song for voice and piano
> [Text: Leconte de Lisle] (1898):
> _Si morne!_ [_So Gloomy!_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Émile Verhaeren] (1898):
> _D'Anne qui me jecta de la neige_ [_Of Anne Who Threw Some Snow at Me_] -
> song for voice and piano [Text: Clément Marot] (1899):
> _Manteau des fleurs_ [_Mantle of Flowers_] - song for voice and piano
> [Text: Paul Gravollet] (1903):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String Quartet in F (1902-03):
> _Introduction et Allegro_ for harp, flute, clarinet and string quartet (1905): a)
> 
> a) with Annie Challan (hp.), Fernand Caratgé (fl.), André Boutard (cl.), Georges
> Tessier (vn.), Pierre Simon (vn.), Colette Lequien (va.) and Robert Bex (vc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Shéhérazade_ - three poems for soprano and orchestra
> [Texts: Léon Leclère a.k.a.Tristan Klingsor] (1903):
> 
> with L'Orchestra de la Suisse Romande/Ernest Ansermet


Great selections of French masterpieces. I heard Pascal Rogé in recital when he was young and it was terrific.


----------



## Klavierman

The first of several new releases available on Qobuz today. This recital of works by Brahms and Schuman is excellent. The sound is superb, too. (24/192 kHz)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Chopin, Piano Sonata No. 2*


----------



## Merl

Nice to play something I've not listened to since I did my massive DATM blog. This came out very high at the time as its a divine performance but it has to have one of the worst album covers ever. Ugh!


----------



## Georgieva

*J.S. BACH*
Ton Koopman
Organ Works Vol 1 - Fantasias, Preludes & Fugues


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, symphony 38 (Prague), Jeffrey Tate 💿 🎧


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bartók in the Desert: The Art of Irén Marik | Arbiter of Cultural Traditions







arbiterrecords.org


----------



## Enthusiast

I finished the day's music with some Brahms.


----------



## Shaughnessy

starthrower said:


> First listen to these works.


Genuinely hope that you find these to be of interest as this recording is one of five discs which make up this 10 quartet set which is part of my next project which was inspired by the various SQ listening projects which I've been seeing here - I have other recordings by the Maggini Quartet and they are uniformly superb - A first rate Naxos release.











*Davies, Peter Maxwell: Naxos Quartets Nos. 1-10*

Maggini Quartet

Interesting behind the scenes "making of" video -



Spoiler: Recording the Naxos Quartets of Peter Maxwell Davies


----------



## eljr

*Way*

Conrad Harris (violin), Pauline Kim Harris (violin)
String Noise

*Release Date:* 13th May 2022
*Catalogue No:* FCR317
*Label:* New Focus Recordings
*Length:* 60 minutes
A album I think fe2w here would listen to.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 5*

Kleiber with the Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks, live recording from 1953. 

This orchestra is well attuned to subtleties, and it sounds like they responded to every eyetwitch of the conductor. Kleiber is a swift conductor, which only becomes an issue in the second movement, where his sense of drive causes it to lose a little of the charm which it should possess. But overall, it is a compelling interpretation.


----------



## starthrower

Shaughnessy said:


> *Cage, Ginastera, Harrison, Varèse: Percurama - American Percussion Works*
> 
> Percurama Percussion Ensemble, Jean Thorel
> 
> Link to complete recording -
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nyTBGin_1dlK-Mz2v8Q_wEgYq0k9PS7ng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Alberto Ginastera - Cantata para America Magica -PERCURAMA Percussion Ensemble


Thanks for the link! This album is incredible! One of the more exciting things I've heard since the Tilson Thomas American Mavericks CD.


----------



## Klavierman

The second of 4 new releases that caught my eye today. This is a superbly played and recorded live recital in April 2022 at the Easter Festival in Aix-en-Provence. Capucon implies in his notes that there were no retakes. The playing is remarkably expressive and accurate.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Sergei Taneyev* (1856-1915): *Cantata "John of Damascus", op.1* (*A Russian requiem*, 1883), as recorded in 2000 by Moscow State chamber choir, Russian National orchestra, conducted by *Mikhail Pletnev*. With Sergej Larin (tenor), Marina Mescheriakova (soprano), Vladimir Chernov (baritone), Vladimir Minin (chorus master).

I fell in love with this choral op.1 by Taneyev when I heard it for the first time. I think that after the Oresteia overture this is my favorite Taneyev piece and recording.


----------



## starthrower

Shaughnessy said:


> Genuinely hope that you find these to be of interest as this recording is one of five discs which make up this 10 quartet set which is part of my next project which was inspired by the various SQ listening projects which I've been seeing here - I have other recordings by the Maggini Quartet and they are uniformly superb - A first rate Naxos release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Davies, Peter Maxwell: Naxos Quartets Nos. 1-10*
> 
> Maggini Quartet
> 
> Interesting behind the scenes "making of" video -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Recording the Naxos Quartets of Peter Maxwell Davies


No.7 is quite an impressive work. I have the first disc on order. I also bought the Maggini's British String Quartets box.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*
Joao Domingos Bomtempo* (1775-1842):* Requiem in C minor in memory of Luís de Camões, op.23* (1820), as recorded in 1994 in Lisbon, Portugal by the *Gulbenkian Orchestra* & the *Chorus of the Gulbenkian Foundation Lisbon*, conducted by *Michel Corboz*. 

I tried this Requiem after having seen @Art Rock 's recommendation of it in a very old thread here on TC, and I must say I haven't regretted it. Beautiful piece. But most of all I would like to compliment the sound engineers, because everything in the sound seems to approach perfection. Gorgeous. This weekend I'll try the Requiem by Franz von Suppé. I've always surmised that this man had more to tell than just fancy hum-along opera tunes and marches.


----------



## Shaughnessy

starthrower said:


> Thanks for the link! This album is incredible! One of the more exciting things I've heard since the Tilson Thomas American Mavericks CD.


You're more than welcome - It was inspired by a post that I read written by @pianozach in his "Beginner's Guide" thread which featured Percurama's performance of Pleiades by Xenakis -



Spoiler: Xenakis - Pleiades - PERCURAMA











I posted a Xenakis recording of percussion works with a filmed performance by Kuniko earlier today in which she plays all six parts that is about 4 pages back that you may also find to be worth a listen/watch - 









Current Listening Vol VIII [2022]


Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 6 & 9, Wagner: Siegfried Idyll & Parsifal Prelude Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons Andris Nelsons (born 18 November 1978) is a Latvian conductor who is currently the music director of the Boston Symphony Orchestra




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Johannes Brahms* - The Symphonies
Scottish Chamber Orchestra - Robin Ticciati


----------



## Art Rock

*Geirr Tveitt: Sun God Symphony, Prillar (Stavanger Symphony Orchestra, Ole Kristian Ruud, BIS)*

Tveitt is best remembered (if at all) for his piano works and concertante works with piano. On this CD, we have two strong orchestral works. This is great late romantic music that deserves to be better known than it is.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Just in this mood: Gymnopedies Gnosiennes and more!


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> No.7 is quite an impressive work. I have the first disc on order. I also bought the Maggini's British String Quartets box.


It's surprising that PMD's quartets haven't been included in the Maggini box of British string quartets. 😟


----------



## sAmUiLc

#9









with Philharmonia Orchestra


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> It's surprising that PMD's quartets haven't been included in the Maggini box of British string quartets. 😟


They've been marketed as a stand alone set so I can understand why Naxos didn't choose to bury them in a comprehensive British box. But the British Quartets box is a great idea for collecting all of the others into an attractive set.


----------



## pmsummer

CONSORT SONGS
*William Byrd*
Emma Kirkby - soprano
Fretwork - viol consort
_
Harmonia Mundi USA_


----------



## 13hm13

Antonio Rosetti: Orchestral Works

Nerine Barrett (piano)

Stuttgarter Kammerorchester, Johannes Moesus


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: _Ein deutsches Requiem_
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Wiener Philharmoniker, Arnold Schoenberg Chor (2007)
Genia Kühmeier, soprano; Thomas Hampson, baritone

Although not part of Harnoncourt's Brahms symphony cycle with the Berlin Philharmoniker (1996–1997) or his recording of the piano concertos with Rudolf Buchbinder and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1999), this is another example of Harnoncourt's ability to combine a period-performance approach with modern instruments. While I love the sound of a beautiful string section, it is interesting to hear Brahms played with an emphasis on the winds, baring the textures and exposing details. In fact, now that I'm thinking about it, I'll put on one of those piano concertos next.









Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 1* in D minor, Op. 15
Rudolf Buchbinder, piano; Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1999)

Sometimes I wonder if I listen to too much Brahms and lack balance... but then I go back to the symphonies cheerfully.


----------



## haydnguy

Ives (1874-1954)

Sonata No. 1
Sonata No. 2
Sonata No. 3
Sonata No. 4 "Children's Day at the Camp Meeting"

Hilary Hahn, violin
Valentina Lisitsa, piano


upload pictures


----------



## Bkeske

Some more Mehta this evening.

Zubin Mehta conducts 

Bruch - Concerto No. 1 In G Minor For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 26
Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole, Op. 21
 Los Angeles Philharmonic with Pinchas Zukerman
Columbia Masterworks reissue 1978


----------



## Shoskofiev

haydnguy said:


> Ives (1874-1954)
> 
> Sonata No. 1
> Sonata No. 2
> Sonata No. 3
> Sonata No. 4 "Children's Day at the Camp Meeting"
> 
> Hilary Hahn, violin
> Valentina Lisitsa, piano
> 
> 
> upload pictures


I don't know that recording, but this one has impressed me a lot:


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## prlj

*Sibelius Symphony No. 7 Finnish Radio/Collon
Sibelius Symphony No. 7 Oslo/Mäkelä*


----------



## Bkeske

Charles Dutoit conducts Roussel - Symphony No. 1 & No. 3. Orchestre National De France. Erato 1987


----------



## Weston

haydnguy said:


> Ives (1874-1954)
> 
> Sonata No. 1
> Sonata No. 2
> Sonata No. 3
> Sonata No. 4 "Children's Day at the Camp Meeting"
> 
> Hilary Hahn, violin
> Valentina Lisitsa, piano
> 
> 
> upload pictures


This is great CD, highly recommended at one of the classical music review sites I frequent (I forget which).


----------



## Weston

janwillemvanaalst said:


> *Karl Jenkins* (1944): *Stabat Mater* (2008), as recorded in 2008 by the* EMO Ensemble, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Chorus*, conducted by *Pasi Hyökki*. With Belinda Sykes (vocal) & Jurgita Adamonytė (mezzo-soprano).
> 
> The record company's website stated that "Jenkins's setting of the traditional Stabat Mater extends this to a universal depiction of grief by using ancient text from the area (Holy Land/Middle East) that will be sung in Hebrew, Greek and Aramaic (the lingua franca of the period) and a contemporary poem, sung in English. The orchestration includes instruments indigenous to the area, percussion such as the darbuka & riq and the woodwind duduk."
> Does it work? I haven't made up my mind yet. Sure, it's an impressive effort with many beautiful moments. But I can't help feeling that Jenkins is too commercially inclined here, which sometimes leads to a shallowness that makes me want to skip to the next track (or next artist). But that's just my opinion.


I have often felt this way about Jenkins. I may be prejudiced because of the ubiquitous "Palladio" we in the US at least heard so much of back in the early 1990s. It does indeed have questionable commercial appeal. I don't know why that should bother me. I listen to the progressive rock group Soft Machine (of which he was a member) without issue. It may be that when I'm in classical mode I don't want commercial appeal. I am compartmentalized.


----------



## Bkeske

Staying in my French composer section of the racks…

Michel Martin conducts

Debussy - Epigraphes Antiques
Roussel - Le Marchand De Sable Qui Passe.
Orchestre De Chambre Michel Martin
Cybelia, guessing early 80’s, French release


----------



## Weston

Chamber works I'm trying to memorize.

*Erwin Schulhoff - String Quartet No. 1 *
Vogler String Quartet








The opening movement at least sounds like a string symphony. There are some very interesting dynamics with one of the violins adding strange colors in the background almost like a special effect. Very unusual, but all too brief! I wanted more of that. That's okay. These pieces will get repeated listens. Movement 3 is astonishing too.


*Bedřich Smetana - String Quartet No. 1*
Quartetto Energie Nove








I had to shift musical gears for this, being from a different time. Oddly there is a violin phrase near the beginning using some sort of "exotic" scale that sounds almost bluesy! But I quickly adjusted to it. The second movement so far has the most appeal for me. Very lively! 

This is all for this evening. A splitting sinus headache is preventing my focus, and I always intend for my posts here to be about focused listening, not background listening. I will try to continue this memorizing music experiment in the coming days and weeks.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## tortkis

Per Nørgård: Symphony No. 2 - Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds (Dacapo)









I think this is a wonderful and very original composition.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Charles Much conducts Bizet

Carmen Suite
L'Arlésienne Suite
New Philharmonia Orchestra
London, 1967


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bkeske said:


> Charles Much conducts Bizet
> 
> Carmen Suite
> L'Arlésienne Suite
> New Philharmonia Orchestra
> London, 1967


That was one of the first LPs I bought when I was in junior high.


----------



## Rogerx

Ippolitov-Ivanov: Symphony No. 1

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Hoey Choo

Ippolitov-Ivanov: Turkish Fragments, Op. 62
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Turkish March, Op. 55


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Shoskofiev said:


> I don't know that recording, but this one has impressed me a lot:


That Fulkerson/Shannon set is my reference recording of the Ives _Violin Sonatas_. No one else comes close. Sorry to Haydnguy and anyone else who likes the Hahn/Lisitsa recording, but I found Hahn to be wonderful, but Lisitsa is inadequate and has no feel for Ives at all. The little nuances and contrasts are alien to her in Ives.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Piano Concerto No. 3 in D minor, Op. 30
Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Chailly

Tchaikovsky
Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Kondrashin*


















For me, this disc is one for the desert island. Both concerti are performed with such fiery passion, virtuosity but, most of all, emotional directness. The image I posted of a younger Argerich reminds me that, while time doesn't stand still or yield to anyone, there are moments that we should try to look back on and be proud and this recording should be one of those moments. Stunning from start to finish.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bach - Organ Works
Walcha
CD 10









Nielsen - Chaconne, Suite Op 45, Symphonic Suite Op 8, Three Pieces Op 59
Ogdon, piano









Glazunov - From the Middle Ages, Scenes de ballet
Liadov - Musical Snuffbox
Jarvi/Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Kiki

*Benjamin Britten*
_String Quartet No. 3 _
*Maggini String Quartet*
Rec. 1997
Naxos

Out of this world!


----------



## Rogerx

Leclair: A Portrait, Sonatas and Dances

Brice Sailly, Juliette Roumailhac, Silvia de Maria, Stéphanie de Failly, Patrick Peikert (aandradministrator)
, Le Concert Universel (musicarranger)




 Leclair, J-M: Ouverture in A major, Op. 13 No. 3
Leclair, J-M: Scylla et Glaucus
Leclair, J-M: Sonata in D major, Op. 9 No. 3
Leclair, J-M: Violin Sonata in A minor, Op. 9 No. 3


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Benjamin Britten*
> _String Quartet No. 3 _
> *Maggini String Quartet*
> Rec. 1997
> Naxos
> 
> Out of this world!


Is this your first foray into the Britten SQs? I don't own this recording, but I do own a few recordings from the Maggini Quartet and they don't disappoint.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Monsalvat said:


> I don't think I can really pick one, since I always try to listen to a different recording each time. Other than the ones I've listed in the above post, there are two Bernstein recordings (New York and Vienna); two Rattle recordings (1987 and 2018 in Berlin); Kubelík; Szell; Karajan; Barbirolli; Boulez; Chailly; and a scattering of others that I have listened to at least once. But I am honestly not familiar enough with all of these recordings to pick a favorite off of the top of my head. Karajan is controversial (before I joined this forum, I know Mahlerian had blasted this recording for ignoring Mahler's indications). Barbirolli is very dark, dramatic, but powerful, and I've been meaning to revisit it. Boulez is lighter and clearer. Kubelík is fleet-footed in the first movement and also on the light side. Among the two Bernsteins I think I liked the earlier New York Philharmonic recording more, but it's been a long time since I've listened to either recording, much less compared them... The more recent Rattle recording was more to my tastes than the 1987 recording. I loved Chailly's Mahler Seventh, but don't remember a thing about his Sixth. I've only heard Sinopoli once and I will return to it but again I can't really comment. Maazel can wander a bit in Mahler; he made a videotaped performance with the Concertgebouw Orchestra that lasted just over 90 minutes and while it didn't drag overall, the tempi did feel oddly slow in some places (he also recorded it for CD with the Vienna Philharmonic, the Philharmonia Orchestra, and I think the New York Philharmonic, but I can't comment on any of these). I don't think I've actually listened to Szell's recording.
> 
> There are two recordings by *Claudio Abbado*: one I don't own (yet) but have heard with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1979–1980) and a live recording with the *Berlin Philharmonic (2005)*. Probably the Berlin recording is my all-around favorite recording if I had to choose one, but that's also in part because it was the first recording of this work that I owned. The Chicago recording used the Scherzo/Andante order, but he switched to Andante/Scherzo for the Berlin recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry but that's a very long way of answering your question. Probably Abbado. (This Abbado recording also has the best hammer of the bunch!) But I need to go back and listen to a bunch of these recordings again. There are a lot of others I haven't yet mentioned; everything from Ozawa, Gergiev, Gielen, Horenstein, Neumann, Tennstedt, Jansons, etc., etc... one day I'll get to all of them. They all bring something different to the table. If you want a darker, dramatic performance, I would recommend Barbirolli; if you want something less dramatic, Kubelík or Boulez would be my choices. This Haitink recording I'm listening to now is on the lighter side also, at least compared to Barbirolli. For a more comprehensive review I would refer you to Tony Duggan: Mahler Symphony No 6 - A Synoptic Survey by Tony Duggan


Thanks for your feedback. I own SO MANY recordings of Mahler's 6th. I have several favorites: Tennstedt (LPO live), Bernstein (Columbia/Sony), Currentzis (stunning!!!) and Karajan. I'm a firm believer in Mahler's first impulse, which was to have the _Scherzo_ before the _Andante_, so I tend to favor performances that are in this movement order.

P.S. I need to revisit the Sinopoli and Barbirolli, too. Both of these conductors almost always have something interesting to say in the music that they conducted.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Back to Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 54-56 (opus 71 1-3).


----------



## jim prideaux

Monsalvat said:


> Johannes Brahms: _Ein deutsches Requiem_
> Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Wiener Philharmoniker, Arnold Schoenberg Chor (2007)
> Genia Kühmeier, soprano; Thomas Hampson, baritone
> 
> Although not part of Harnoncourt's Brahms symphony cycle with the Berlin Philharmoniker (1996–1997) or his recording of the piano concertos with Rudolf Buchbinder and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1999), this is another example of Harnoncourt's ability to combine a period-performance approach with modern instruments. While I love the sound of a beautiful string section, it is interesting to hear Brahms played with an emphasis on the winds, baring the textures and exposing details. In fact, now that I'm thinking about it, I'll put on one of those piano concertos next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 1* in D minor, Op. 15
> Rudolf Buchbinder, piano; Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1999)
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if I listen to too much Brahms and lack balance... but then I go back to the symphonies cheerfully.


If it is any reassurance I frequently ask myself the same question.....and then 'go back to the symphonies cheerfully'.
Having been reminded of the Harnoncourt BPO cycle that I have not listened to for ages I will e returning to either 2 or 3 (or indeed both) at some point this weekend.


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg & Grainger: Cello works

Andreas Brantelid (cello) & Christian Ihle Hadland (piano), Lars Bjornkjaer (violin)

Works

Grainger: Scandinavian Suite
Grieg: Andante con moto in C minor for Piano Trio
Grieg: Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 36
Grieg: Intermezzo, EG 115
Grieg: Violin Sonata No. 3 in C minor, Op. 45
Nielsen: Saenk kun dit hoved, du blomst, Op. 21 No. 4
Nielsen: Strofiske sange, Op. 21, hefte II, 1


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Henze
Symphony No. 3
Berliner Philharmoniker
Henze*

From this OOP set -


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> Is this your first foray into the Britten SQs? I don't own this recording, but I do own a few recordings from the Maggini Quartet and they don't disappoint.


For a serious listen, yes. I like all of the Takács, the Emperor and the Maggini. I'm probably leaning just a bit more towards the Takács.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*John Knowles Paine* (1839-1906): *Mass in D minor, op.10* (1866), as recorded in 1999 in the USA by the Saint Louis Symphony Chorus, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, conducted by *Gunther Schuller*. With John Cheek, Joy Blackett, Vinson Cole, Carmen Balthrop.

Sometimes called "America's first great composer", his mass in D minor (or D major? Internet sources seem to differ) op.10 indeed evokes images of Beethoven's Mass and Missa solemnis. Fitting album cover, too.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Schmidt* (1874-1939): *The Book of seven seals* (1937), as recorded in 2007 by the Tonkünstler-Orchester Niederösterreich & Wiener Singverein, conducted by *Kristjan Järvi*.

Prophetic and apocalyptic. Stunning choral passages. Recommended.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Becca

Monsalvat said:


> ...
> If you want a darker, dramatic performance, I would recommend Barbirolli; if you want something less dramatic, Kubelík or Boulez would be my choices. This Haitink recording I'm listening to now is on the lighter side also, at least compared to Barbirolli. For a more comprehensive review I would refer you to Tony Duggan: Mahler Symphony No 6 - A Synoptic Survey by Tony Duggan





Neo Romanza said:


> P.S. I need to revisit the Sinopoli and Barbirolli, too. Both of these conductors almost always have something interesting to say in the music that they conducted.


There are two Barbirolli / New Philharmonia recordings - the studio performance and the Testament recording which comes from a live Proms performance done a few days prior to the studio. Personally I much prefer the live performance partly because it is live with that extra frisson, but also because he didn't drag the first movement the way he did in the studio. Yes they both start off slow but the live performance doesn't stay that way.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

Two weeks since I posted on the thread - I was going to check over the posts I'd missed over the last two weeks but sorry to say approximately 1500 posts is too much of a challenge.

*Janáček, Taras Bulba / Káta Kabanová, Overture & Interludes / Sinfonietta - Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.*

Mackerras had a special affinity with the works of Janáček - a very nice start to the day.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Next Bach, written for the 25th Sunday after Trinity.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Es reißet euch ein schrecklich Ende" BWV 90*

Bogna Bartosz, Jörg Dürmüller, Klaus Mertens
The Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra & Choir
Ton Koopman


----------



## Philidor

The End is near ... of the liturgical year.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Du Friedefürst, Herr Jesu Christ" BWV 116*

Yeree Suh, Petra Noskaiová, Christoph Genz, Jan van der Crabben
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet: Carmen

Tatiana Troyanos (Carmen), Plácido Domingo (Don José), Kiri Te Kanawa (Micaëla), José van Dam (Escamillo), Norma Burrowes (Frasquita), Jane Berbié (Mercédès), Thomas Allen (Moralès)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Sir Georg Solti


----------



## Chilham

Britten: Sinfonia de Requiem
Mirga Gražintyé-Tyla, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra









Britten: Britten Serenade for Tenor, Horn and Strings
Sir Simon Rattle, Berlin Philharmonic, Ian Bostridge









Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge
John Wilson, Sinfonia of London









Britten: A Simple Symphony
TrondheimSolistene, Geir Inge Lotsberg, Øyvind Gimse


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*György Ligeti* (1923-2006): The *18 études for solo piano, books 1, 2 and 3* (1985/1994/2001), as recorded in 2021 by *Danny Driver* (piano).

_From Wikipedia:_ Pianist Jeremy Denk wrote that [these études] "are a crowning achievement of his career and of the piano literature; though still new, they are already classics." There are 18 études arranged in three books or Livres: six Études in Book 1 (1985), eight in Book 2 (1988–1994), four in Book 3 (1995–2001). Ligeti's original intention had been to compose only twelve Études, in two books of six each, but the scope of the work grew because he enjoyed writing the pieces so much. Though the four Études of Book 3 form a satisfying conclusion to the cycle, Book 3 is in fact unfinished, in that Ligeti certainly intended to add more, but was unable to do so in his last years, when his productivity was much reduced owing to illness.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Paul Abraham Dukas* (1865-1935): *Piano sonata in E-flat minor* (1900), as recorded in 2005 by *Marc-André Hamelin* (piano).

_From the liner notes: _In the first decade of the 20th century, following the immense success of his orchestral work _The Sorcerer's Apprentice_, Dukas completed two complex and technically demanding large-scale works for solo piano: the _Piano Sonata_, dedicated to Saint-Saëns, and _Variations, Interlude and Finale on a Theme by Rameau_. In Dukas's piano works critics have discerned the influence of Beethoven, or, "Beethoven as he was interpreted to the French mind by César Franck". Both works were premiered by Édouard Risler, a celebrated pianist of the era.


----------



## Art Rock

*Kalervo Tuukkanen: The Loggers (Tukkijoella) Overture, Serenata Giocosa , Evening Song, Midsummer Dance, Little Suite for strings to the play Pilvi (Cloud), Romantic Moments for strings, Tempus Festum (Joensuu City Orchestra, Hannu Koivula, Alba)*

My second (and last) CD of this Finnish composer. It's all relatively lightweight, melodious without striking melodies, pleasant enough to listen to, but in the end it lacks something to make it stand out even a little bit. That said, I do like the Romantic Moments (reminiscent of Grieg).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part two for the rest of this morning and
early afternoon. A rather long instalment compared to the previous one,
due to the welcome inclusion of Ravel's pithy one-act opera at the end.

_Noël des jouets_ [_The Toys' Christmas_] - song for voice and piano
[Text: Maurice Ravel] (1905):
_Les grands Vents venus d'outre-mer_ [_The Great Winds from Beyond the Sea_] -
song for voice and piano [Text: Henri de Régnier] (1906):
_Cinq mélodies populaires grecques_ [_Five Greek Folk Songs_] for voice and piano
[Texts: anon. Greek folk sources] (1904-06):
_Histoires naturelles_ [_Natural Histories_] - cycle of five songs for voice and piano
[Texts: Jules Renard] (1906):
_Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera_ for wordless voice and piano (1907):
_Sur l'herbe_ [_On The Grass_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Paul Verlaine] (1907):
_Tripatos: Kherya pou dhen idhen ilyos_ [_Tripatos: Hands That the Sun Did Not See_] -
song for voice and piano [Text: anon. Greek folk sources] (1909):
_Chanson écossaise: Ye Banks and Braes o' Bonnie Doon_ - song for voice and piano
[Text: Robert Burns] (1909):
_Chants populaires_ - cycle of four folk songs for voice and piano [Texts: anon. Spanish,
French, Italian and Hebrew folk sources] (1910):

with









_Rapsodie espagnole_ for orchestra (1907):









_Pavane pour une infante défunte_ [_Pavane for a Dead Princess_] for piano,
arr. for orchestra (orig. 1899 - arr. 1910):









_Gaspard de la nuit_ [_Custodian of the Night_] for piano (1908):
_Menuet sur le nom d'Haydn_ for piano (1909):
_Ma mère l'Oye_ [_Mother Goose_] - suite of five children's pieces for
piano duet (1908-10): a)
_(8) Valses nobles et sentimentales_ for piano (1911):

a) with Denise-Françoise Rogé









_L'Heure espagnole_ [_The Spanish Hour_] - opera in one act [Libretto: Franc-Nohain,
a.k.a. Maurice Étienne Legrand] (1907-11):

with Jane Berbié (mez.), Jean Giraudeau (ten.), Michel Sénéchal (ten.),
Gabriel Bacquier (bar.) and José van Dam (bass)


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 6 in E minor/ In the Fen Country/ On Wenlock Edge*

Ian Bostridge (vocals)*
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Bernard Haitink
Recorded: 1997-12-14
Recording Venue: 13 & 14 December 1997 / The Colosseum, Watford


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Dvorak - Symphony 7 conducted by Sir Colin Davis.


----------



## Art Rock

*Mark-Anthony Turnage: This Silence [chamber works] (Nash Ensemble, Sally Matthews, Onyx)*

A beautiful CD offering a cross-section of the chamber music of this very interesting contemporary composer. Seven pieces, namely This Silence (For Octet), True Life Stories (For Solo Piano), Slide Stride (For Piano And String Quartet), Two Baudelaire Songs (For Soprano And Seven Instruments), Eulogy (For Viola And Eight Instruments), Two Vocalises (For Cello And Piano), Cantilena (For Oboe And String Quartet). As usual with this composer, there is a frequent jazz influence. The Nash quartet is at its usual high standard, and Sally Matthews gives a splendid rendition of the two songs on texts by Charles Baudelaire.


----------



## Rogerx

Lloyd, G: Symphony No. 11

Albany Symphony Orchestra, George Lloyd


For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## littlejohnuk1

This is exciting


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Ferruccio Busoni* (1866-1924) Italy
Piano Concerto in C major Op. 39 (1904)
Garrick Ohlsson, Piano, Cleveland Orchestra & Men's Choir, Christoph von Dohnanyi. Duration - 71 minutes, 44 seconds
Label: Telarc

I hadn't spun this disc in a few years, so this morning it came down off the shelf. Oh boy! Talk about let your hair down! No holds barred from Busoni and the performers are his equal.

A thoroughly enjoyable listen and I don't know why I don't listen to this music more.





















P.S. Spectacular sound quality (if you'll pardon the oxymoron)


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 6_
*Gewandhausorchester Leipzig / Riccardo Chailly *
Rec. 2012 Live
Accentus

Razor-sharp. Love it! Yep, trample the Romantics, he-ha, ahem, in fact it's more like self-inflicting injuries, I mean by Mahler, not Chailly.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Two weeks since I posted on the thread - I was going to check over the posts I'd missed over the last two weeks but sorry to say approximately 1500 posts is too much of a challenge.
> 
> *Janáček, Taras Bulba / Káta Kabanová, Overture & Interludes / Sinfonietta - Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras.*
> 
> Mackerras had a special affinity with the works of Janáček - a very nice start to the day.


👍 👍 👍 

Mackerras was an enormously talented musician and I deeply enjoy everything I've heard of him.


----------



## jim prideaux

In response to a number of encouragements and reminders either direct or indirect from various members my playlist for this Saturday lunchtiem and early afternoon consists of.................

Harnoncourt and the BPO-Brahms 3rd.

Suitner and the Staatskapelle Berlin-Dvorak 5th

Emerson String Quartet-Beethoven SQ 16.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Becca said:


> There are two Barbirolli / New Philharmonia recordings - the studio performance and the Testament recording which comes from a live Proms performance done a few days prior to the studio. Personally I much prefer the live performance partly because it is live with that extra frisson, but also because he didn't drag the first movement the way he did in the studio. Yes they both start off slow but the live performance doesn't stay that way.


Yes, my preference too and for the same reasons.

Although not as well-recorded, his live 13th January 1966 BPO has extraordinary tension throughout and is my goto for a more intense performance. It's a great disc and I would strongly recommend it to anyone seriously into Mahler 6. It's one of a few performances of M6 that genuinely leaves me emotionally exhausted at the end.


----------



## Philidor

Next Sumera.

*Lepo Sumera: Symphony No. 5*

Malmö Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4

London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 5 - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Alexander Gibson.*

An excellent twofer that I have a terrible tendency to bypass when reaching for VW discs to play. Gibson makes the Romanza sound almost Sibelian, given the Symphony's dedicatee thats no bad thing in my view.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Delius: Sea Drift & Cynara

Roderick Williams (baritone)

Hallé & Hallé Choir & Hallé Youth Choir, Hallé Choir, Sir Mark Elder


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

_*Hindemith
Viola Sonatas, Op. 25, Nos. 2 & 4
Ensemble Villa Musica*








_


----------



## Philidor

Another two chorals.

*César Franck

Choral No. 1 Mi Majeur
Choral No. 2 Si mineur*

Michael Murray


----------



## Enthusiast

The Artemis rocket has finally taken off. I've been waiting before playing any of my records by the quartet that it is named after.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*JS Bach: Solo Works for Marimba*

Kuniko (marimba)

"The sheer technical elan she brings to the violin fugues is jaw-dropping, and BWV 1003’s concluding Allegro is despatched with a much-needed crystalline purposefulness"
- BBC Music Magazine

*Works*

Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 3 in C major, BWV1009
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 1 in G minor, BWV1001
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 2 in A minor, BWV1003
Bach, J S: Sonata for solo violin No. 3 in C major, BWV1005
Link to complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kskQYkR_PSezwaXMKqMd-f2_l5BGYjpyw


----------



## Vasks

_20th Century Hungarians - Day 1_

*Tibor Serly - Concertino 3X3 (Kao/Albany)
Leo Weiner - Csongor and Tunde Suite (Kovacs/Hungaroton)*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Webern
Symphonie, Op. 21
Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Leipzig
Kegel*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Rott: Symphony No. 1

Mahler: Blumine - Bruckner: Symphonisches Präludium

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jakub Hrůša


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 10 in E minor, Op. 93
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Kitajenko*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johan Svendsen* (1840-1911):* Violin concerto in A, op.6* (1870), as recorded in 2012 in Bergen (Norway) by *Marianne Thorsen* (violin) with the *Bergen Philharmonic orchestra*, conducted by *Neeme Järvi.*

As noted before, I always have a slight preference for recordings performed by compatriots of the composer. The principle certainly doesn't always hold, but in this case it works i.m.o.


----------



## Bourdon

Bacheler


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Friedrich Gernsheim* (1839-1916): *Six preludes, op.2* (1861), as recorded in 2019 by *Jens Barnieck*, piano.

I can't help but feel that Gernsheim was still under the spell of Chopin in these youthful works, but he certainly found his own voice later in his career.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *Sieben Fantasie-Stücke, op.26* (1897), as recorded in 1990 in Berlin (Germany) by *David Levine* (piano).

Already in this relatively youthful work we can discern the breadth of Reger's moods in his music, for example the resignation in op.26-5. Well-balanced performance by David Levine.


----------



## Georgieva

*Sergey Prokofiev

Piano Concerto No. 1 in D-Flat Major, Op. 10
Symphony No. 1 in D Major, Op. 25 “Classical Symphony”
Symphony No. 5 in B-Flat Major, Op. 100*

Daniil Trifonov
The Mariinsky Orchestra
Valery Gergiev


----------



## Philidor

Mixed bag from Bavaria.

*Witold Lutoslawski: Concerto for Orchestra

Karol Szymanowski: Symphony No. 3 for tenor, chorus and orchestra op. 27 "Lied der Nacht"/"Song of the Night"*

Rafał Bartmiński, tenor
Andreas Röhn, violin
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
Mariss Jansons


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Georgieva

True gem..

*Richter plays Prokofiev *

Small Piece No. 6 - Legend in F Major, Op. 12
Piano Sonata No. 2 in D Minor, Op. 14
Vision Fugitive No. 6, Op. 22
Vision Fugitive No. 18, Op. 22
Piece No. 2, Op. 59 'Paysage'
Piece No. 1, Op. 96 'Waltz from War and Peace'
Piano Sonata No. 9 in C Major, Op. 103 

Recommended


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Paul Hindemith* (1895-1963): *Viola sonata op.11 nr.4* (1920), as recorded in 1990 by *Benjamin Rivinius* (viola) and *Paul Rivinius* (piano).

Imaginative and surprising viola sonata.


----------



## Bourdon

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 178636
> 
> 
> *Paul Hindemith* (1895-1963): *Viola sonata op.11 nr.4* (1920), as recorded in 1990 by *Benjamin Rivinius* (viola) and *Paul Rivinius* (piano).
> 
> Imaginative and surprising viola sonata.


I see a lot of posts from you in a very short time, do you only listen to fragments?


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Julius Röntgen* (1855-1932): *Violin concerto no.1 in A minor* (1902), as recorded by *Liza Ferschtman* (violin), with the *Rheinland-Pfalz State Philharmonic Orchestra*, conducted by *David Porcelijn.*

Having discovered the quality of his orchestral works the past few years, I feel Röntgen deserves more recognition. Finely crafted concertos i.m.h.o., as are his seven piano concertos. Recommended.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Bourdon said:


> I see a lot of posts from you in a very short time, do you only listen to fragments?


These posts are often interspersed with long periods in which I don't post anything, but I do listen...  So it's often a summary of several hours of listening.
And yes, sometimes I turn on the "Shuffle all tracks in the library" mode, which means only one part of a symphony or chamber work comes along. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't...


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Edward Elgar*
The Black Knight, op. 25
Scenes from the Bavarian Highlands, Op.27

London Symphony Chorus
London Symphony Orchestra
Richard Hickox

Chandos
1995


----------



## Enthusiast

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 178636
> 
> 
> *Paul Hindemith* (1895-1963): *Viola sonata op.11 nr.4* (1920), as recorded in 1990 by *Benjamin Rivinius* (viola) and *Paul Rivinius* (piano).
> 
> Imaginative and surprising viola sonata.


Isn't it an old fashioned Romantic sounding work? Or am I thinking of an even earlier sonata?


----------



## Philidor

The remainder of today's playlist is quite seasonal. And still with Bavarian touch.

*Dmitri Shostakovich: Violin Concerto No. 1 A minor op. 77 [formerly op. 99]*

Arabella Steinbacher, violin
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons


----------



## Enthusiast

The Brahms violin sonatas from Anderszewski and Mullova.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Enthusiast said:


> Isn't it an old fashioned Romantic sounding work? Or am I thinking of an even earlier sonata?


I don't know, but this 1920 viola sonata is not what I associate with 'old fashioned romantic'... but that might be different for everyone...


----------



## eljr

*Stefan Weglowski: Phase_1_4*

Adam Kosmieja

*Release Date:* 30th Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* KAI0015122
*Label:* Kairos


----------



## Rogerx

Johannes Matthias Sperger: Double Bass Concertos

Roman Patkolo (double bass), Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Douglas Bostock

Sperger: Double Bass Concerto No. 1
Sperger: Double Bass Concerto No. 8
Sperger: Sinfonia in A major


----------



## eljr

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 178610
> 
> 
> *Franz Schmidt* (1874-1939): *The Book of seven seals* (1937), as recorded in 2007 by the Tonkünstler-Orchester Niederösterreich & Wiener Singverein, conducted by *Kristjan Järvi*.
> 
> Prophetic and apocalyptic. Stunning choral passages. Recommended.


I need to give this another try. When it was released it was praised so I ordered it only to be disappointed. I believe my classical appreciation in general has matured since then so I need to revisit many things, this among them.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Ippolitov-Ivanov: Symphony No. 1
> 
> Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Hoey Choo
> 
> Ippolitov-Ivanov: Turkish Fragments, Op. 62
> Ippolitov-Ivanov: Turkish March, Op. 55


I have added this to my queue.


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more before work:

*Saint-Saëns
La muse et le poète, Op.132
Torleif Thedéen (cello), Jean-Jacques Kantorow (violin)
Tapiola Sinfonietta
Tuomas Ollila-Hannikainen*










Such a gorgeous piece. This is Saint-Saëns at his most impressionistic. For someone who criticized Debussy, his influence certainly rubbed off on him a little or so it seems.


----------



## eljr

janwillemvanaalst said:


> I can't help feeling that Jenkins is too commercially inclined here, which sometimes leads to a shallowness that makes me want to skip to the next track (or next artist).


Disappointing to read. That one would not enjoy music because it is popular.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

sAmUiLc said:


> English is not my mother tongue, but I know a mistake when I see one like this one which I especially abhor. It is 'than,' not 'then.' By the way, it is not a typo which makes it worse.


shocking you would write this in such a friendly place as this

that this is such a friendly place makes this comment worse

peace


----------



## Bourdon

Handel


----------



## Rogerx

Ruggles, Schuman & Piston: Orchestral Works

Paul Zukofsky (violin)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Michael Tilson Thomas


Piston: Symphony No. 2
Ruggles: Sun-treader
Schuman: Violin Concerto


----------



## eljr

*Ippolitov-Ivanov: Symphony No. 1*

Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Choo Hoey

*Release Date:* 30th Apr 2000
*Catalogue No:* 8220217
*Label:* Marco Polo
*Length:* 55 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc

eljr said:


> shocking you would write this in such a friendly place as this
> 
> that this is such a friendly place makes this comment worse
> 
> peace


Perhaps it was not fair to Weston because it is accumulation of this kind of offense to the English language. But I've seen enough of confused use of then and than. I never bothered with typos or different opinions. However I know in this case it is definitely not a typo, just a misuse of each word. It seems harsh but I am all for the application of right/correct words. There is more than enough of wrong info and garbage in the cyber space.


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> shocking you would write this in such a friendly place as this
> 
> that this is such a friendly place makes this comment worse
> 
> peace


What post are you referring to?


----------



## opus55

Boccherini: String Quartets Op.32
Quartetto Esterházy










Elgar: Cello Concerto, Op.85
Carter: Cello Concerto
Alisa Weilerstein
Staatskapelle Berlin


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

eljr said:


> Disappointing to read. That one would not enjoy music because it is popular.


Well, to me 'popular' is not the same as 'commercial'. For example, to me, Beethoven's 9th is popular but not commercial. And I do enjoy Jenkins' Stabat Mater, but I think it's a mixed bag.


----------



## Enthusiast

These continue to delight me.


----------



## Philidor

Next seasonal stuff, well, at least the Tchaikovsky.

*Peter I. Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 B minor op. 74 ("Pathétique")

Arnold Schönberg: Verklärte Nacht op. 4 (Version for String Orchestra)*

Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Mariss Jansons










Maybe you have read reviews on Karajan's recording of "Verklärte Nacht" telling miraculous things about "the only recording of Karajan with 18 first violins" and similar stuff. - Don't know how much precious time of your life you want to spend for this piece, but if you like, set your ears to zero and give Jansons and his brilliant bavarian strings a listen. It could enrich your listening day.


----------



## eljr

janwillemvanaalst said:


> Well, to me 'popular' is not the same as 'commercial'. For example, to me, Beethoven's 9th is popular but not commercial. And I do enjoy Jenkins' Stabat Mater, but I think it's a mixed bag.


Than I change my post to read that I find it diffecult to understand why one would reject music because it is commercial.

I think this common in classical music. Maybe because I am not educated in classical. There seems to be a need for classical to be more than just enjoyable to listen too. I see this in other music too. I recall the word "trite" applied to music advanced by Marty Balin by his band mate Jorma Kaukonen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part three for
late afternoon and early evening.

_Ma mère l'Oye_ [_Mother Goose_] - suite of five children's pieces for piano
duet, expanded and arr. for orchestra (orig. 1908-10 - arr. 1911):









_Daphnis et Chloé_ - ballet in three parts for orchestra and occasional offstage
wordless mixed choir, after the Ancient Greek romance by Longus (1909-12):









_À la manière de Borodine_ [_In the Manner of Borodin_] for piano (bet. 1912-13):
_À la manière de Chabrier_ [_In the Manner of Chabrier_] for piano (bet. 1912-13):
_Prélude_ for piano (1913):









_Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé_ for medium voice, piccolo, two
flutes, clarinet, bass clarinet, string quartet, and piano (1913): a)
Piano Trio (1914): b)

a) with Jean-Christophe Benoit (bar.) and ensemble from L'Orchestre
de Paris/Jean-Pierre Jacquillat
b) with Georges Pludermacher (pf.), Gérard Jarry (vn.) and Michel Tournus (vc.)


----------



## eljr

*Cage, Ginastera, Harrison, Varèse: Percurama - American Percussion Works*

Percurama Percussion Ensemble, Jean Thorel


> Signe Asmussen is the dramatic soprano in Ginastera’s Cantata para América mágica — treatments, often tumultuous, of pre-Columbian texts. By contrast, Cage’s First Construction (in Metal) is... — Sunday Times, 14th February 2021 More…



*Release Date:* 29th Jan 2021
*Catalogue No:* 8574244
*Label:* Naxos
*Length:* 56 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rorem: Lions (A Dream)*

RIP Ned Rorem. I was introduced to this composer back in the day when the West End Symphony needed a jazz group in order to play this, so they asked me to play the saxophone part. I didn't understand the piece, but it was fun to be a part of.


----------



## Art Rock

*Erkki-Sven Tüür: Symphony No. 7 'Pietas', Piano Concerto (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, NDR Choir, Paavo Järvi, Laura Mikkola, ECM)*

The piano concerto (2006) is one of the better ones of this century to my taste. The choral seventh symphony (2009) is quite impressive and moving. On a side note, I love the cover (by Caterina di Perri).


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

First time in a couple of months that I am in the mood and have the time to listen to music


----------



## Floeddie

janwillemvanaalst said:


> Well, to me 'popular' is not the same as 'commercial'. For example, to me, Beethoven's 9th is popular but not commercial. And I do enjoy Jenkins' Stabat Mater, but I think it's a mixed bag.


Hey Jude is POPULAR, Beethoven's 9th is commercial in the general public's awareness of Classical. 'Meh' to the first, 'yay' to the second.

Having gotten that off of my chest, I feel much better now!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4*

I've seen this come up a lot around here, and Presto has a sale on this as a high-res download, so I finally added it to my burgeoning collection of Tchaikovsky's music. 

So far, it's pretty intense. I don't think I'll be sleeping through this one.


----------



## Enthusiast

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> First time in a couple of months that I am in the mood and have the time to listen to music


Have you been sick? Either way, welcome back to the world of music.


----------



## Enthusiast

For me it's been a day of chamber music involving piano and strings. I ended with the 2nd piano quartet (Stern, Laredo, Ma, Ax) and the 2nd piano trio (Stern, Istomin, Rose) from this set, a set I have had for decades (my mother, wanting me to get into chamber music, bought it for me unasked for when I was 16).


----------



## Merl

I said this on my blogs, but this is a brilliant Schubert disc regardless of which piece you choose. The 4th performance is essential and exciting. Schubertians, if you haven't got it then do so immediately. Lol.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Enthusiast said:


> Have you been sick? Either way, welcome back to the world of music.


No, I haven't been, thank you for asking. I've just been really really busy


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Had the Martinu symphony stuck in my head so stuck it on:


----------



## Branko

Just wanted to double check my impression of Josefowizc's playing from some years back. I found her pretty much as I remember. Amazing talent and very committed in her playing, but I much rather listen to (for instance) Anne Sophie Mutter then to Josefowicz. To me, her sound seems a little forced at times.


----------



## eljr

*Erkki-Sven Tüür: Lost Prayers*

Erkki-Sven Tüür, Tanja Tetzlaff & Signum Quartet


> All are delivered with exemplary drive and luminosity: the Signum Quartett respond vividly to the changing textures of Tüür’s imagined Lost Prayers, while Florian Donderer (violin) and Tanja... — BBC Music Magazine, February 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 27th Nov 2020
*Catalogue No:* 4819540
*Label:* ECM
*Length:* 54 minutes


----------



## starthrower

I suppose this is my favorite Rubbra CD because I love the 6th. I have a couple of the Hickox CDs on Chandos which I haven't gotten to know very well.


----------



## Philidor

Still seasonal music.

*Benjamin Britten: War Requiem op. 66*

Luba Orgonasova, soprano
Anthony Rolfe Johnson, tenor
Bo Skovhus, baritone

Tölzer Knabenchor
The Monteverdi Choir
North German Radio Symphony Orchestra and Chorus

John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## sAmUiLc

German Romantic Arias


German Romantic Arias. Warner Classics: 9029532204. Buy download online. Karita Mattila (soprano vocals) Colin Davis



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Georgieva

*Rachmaninov Plays Rachmaninov*

Piano Concerto #2
Piano Concerto #3
*Sergei Rachmaninov, piano
Philadelphia Orchestra/ Leopold Stokowski (1929)
Philadelphia Orchestra/Eugene Ormandy (1940)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Chinary Ung: Khse Buon, Child Song, Seven Mirrors (Susan Ung, Clay Ellerbroek, Charles Wells, Bridge)*

Chinary Ung (1942) is a Cambodian composer currently living in the United States. Three smaller-scale (in terms of forcres) on this CD. Khse Buon is for viola solo, with some influences of Asian music. Over 15 mimutes can seem like an eternity listening to just a viola, but it is a delight from start to finish. It is played by the composer's wife by the way. Child Song is a work for alto flute, viola and harp, heavily influenced by Asian music. With a regular flute this is a combination explored by Debussy and Takemitsu, but the alto flute adds a different dimension. Loving it. Seven Mirrors is for solo piano, and is for me the least attractive piece - with the caveat that I am not a big fan of solo piano play in general.


----------



## Georgieva

Pancho Vladigerov: The Piano Concertos Nos. 1-5


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Fairy Tales*

Regula Mühlemann (soprano), CHAARTS Chamber Artists

"The Cendrillon aria suits her talents closely, with her ethereal tone and confident coloratura skills. There’s some real magic here. Mendelssohn’s fairy-song ‘Neue Liebe’ has just the right hint of menace – and here the arrangement is particularly good."
- BBC Music Magazine

*Works*

Adam: The Pink Fairy (from La filleule des fées)
Dvořák: Mesícku na nebi hlubokém 'Song to the Moon' (from Rusalka)
Grieg: En svane (No. 2 from Seks Digte af Henrik Ibsen, Op. 25)
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suite No. 2, Op. 55
Grieg: Peer Gynt: Solveig's Song
Massenet: Ah! Douce enfant (from Cendrillon)
Mendelssohn: Neue Liebe, Op. 19a No. 4
Monteverdi: Amor, Amor (from Lamento della Ninfa (Book 8), SV 163)
Offenbach: Alles hüllt sich in Dunkel (from Die Rheinnixen)
Offenbach: Komm zu uns und sing und tanze (from Die Rheinnixen)
Purcell: O let me ever, ever weep (from The Fairy Queen, Z629)
Purcell: Turn then thine eyes, Z425
Verdi: Sul fil d'un soffio etesio (from Falstaff)

Link to complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_m44k4z19hEcPSi5bq41rIAFbrNZKZ-mv4






Spoiler: Regula Mühlemann, CHAARTS Chamber Artists - Monteverdi: Lamento della Ninfa


----------



## elgar's ghost

allaroundmusicenthusiast said:


> First time in a couple of months that I am in the mood and have the time to listen to music


Welcome back - I had wondered whether you had flown the coop.


----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev, Alexander Nevsky - Yelena Obraztsova (mezzo soprano), London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Claudio Abbado.*

I consider Alexander Nevsky to be one of Prokofiev's masterpieces. Despite having accumulated a good number of recordings over the years this recording, which was the first I acquired, remains up there among my favourites.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The world needs it more than anytime in history: People United!


----------



## Floeddie

Rachmaninov Piano Sonata No.2 - Laura Mikkola, Piano

There are no real surprises in this one. Sometimes I visualize a soft gentle rain that perked up my flower garden when I listen to this Sonata.


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Urspruch: Piano Concerto, Symphony (North West German Philharmonic Orchestra, Marcus Bosch, Georg Fritzsch, Oliver Triendl, CPO, 2 CD's)*

Anton Urspruch (1850 - 1907) was a German late romantic composer and pedagogue. CPO issued his two most important works on this double CD (both clocking in at slightly over 40 minutes). The concerto is typical material for Hyperion's series, and indeed they also recorded it at CD #77. Like most of these concertos, it is not a lost masterpiece, but its total neglect is unfair. The symphony is the real find here though. I found it better than most of the Raff symphonies (and I really like Raff).


----------



## Malx

*Schumann, Symphony in D minor (4th) revised 1851 Op 120 - Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, John Eliot Gardiner.*

Heading back in time again to my first set of Schumann Symphonies. 
There are others that have overtaken this set in my affections but I still retain a fondness for this set, it has been a while since its been given an outing but i've enjoyed revisiting an old friend.


----------



## starthrower

The standard CD layer sounds superb on this release. And I'm a big fan of the music. This series was released several year ago and I picked up one other CD by Ginastera.


----------



## Klavierman

The arrival of this CD/Blu-ray recording interrupted my Qobuz new release marathon! I already own the CDs, but I was curious to watch the Blu-ray of his 2021 recital in Berlin in which he played the Bach-Brahms Chaconne (wish it were the Busoni version...oh well...), Bach's Art of Fugue, and several Bach family encores. The thought of playing Bach's AoF from memory boggles my mind, but Trifonov played it beautifully without a hitch. It does irk me that DG didn't release the Blu-ray by itself (at a reduced price) rather than forcing some of us to buy a second edition of the CDs. Quite the marketing ploy.


----------



## Branko

Prokofiev Violin Concerto No 1. Breathtaking sound.


----------



## Malx

Classic recordings of these pieces.
*R Strauss, Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche / Don Juan - Staatskapelle Dresden, Rudolf Kempe.*

Why do I get the urge to play a Joni Mitchell album all of a sudden?


----------



## starthrower

My first Bliss CD received today!


----------



## Malx

starthrower said:


> My first Bliss CD received today!


Thats a good place to start happy listening.


----------



## 13hm13

John Field; John O'Conor – 15 Nocturnes


----------



## 13hm13

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 100 'Military' & 103 'Drumroll' [Charles Mackerras]


----------



## sAmUiLc

Johann Strauss: Waltzes


Johann Strauss: Waltzes. DG: 4636672. Buy Presto CD or download online. Boston Symphony Chamber Players



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## prlj

*Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6 Berlin/Petrenko*


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Herbert von Karajan: Wiener Philharmoniker (1961)

Not from a complete cycle; this is one of Karajan's symphonic Decca recordings, made with the Vienna Philharmonic. Two years earlier, he had recorded Brahms's First with the same forces. (There are commercial EMI recordings of the Second and Fourth, made with the Philharmonia Orchestra in 1955, in early stereo, so there is sort of a mismash fourth cycle in addition to the three cycles he made for Deutsche Grammophon with the Berlin Philharmonic). This recording is great. The first movement never loses the requisite forward drive. Karajan deftly handles the subtle changes in color and tonality. This is sort of an enigmatic work, starting with a soaring melody, but growing quite introspective in the middle movements, before launching into a terrifying finale with a tranquil coda.









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 6* in F major, Op. 68, “Pastoral”
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1957)

Inspired by a recent thread.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Loving this:


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## HenryPenfold

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 178646
> 
> 
> The world needs it more than anytime in history: People United!


Strictly speaking, 'anytime' is an adverb and you wanted a noun phrase (any time). I only say this because you were quite clear about the importance of such matters in your perfectly reasonable outburst on such matters earlier.


----------



## haydnguy

Dvoǎák (1841-1904)

Symphony No. 3 in E flat major

London Symphony Orchestra
István Kertész


----------



## Klavierman

Back to new Qobuz releases--the Piano Concerto and Symphony No.2. This is quite good.


----------



## prlj

*Shostakovich Symphony No. 10 Hong Kong/van Zweden*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Weston

Rogerx said:


> Mendelssohn - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


I never realized that Claudio Abbado looked a bit like Bryan Ferry when both were younger.


----------



## Weston

Orchestral works this evening.


*Alexander von Zemlinsky - Die Seejungfrau*
Vasily Petrenko / Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra








This is one of the orchestral pieces I'm trying to memorize to see if memorization yields more appreciation. Once again I am struck by how similar this composition is to the better aspects of Richard Strauss while avoiding all the freneticism. This recording overall seems more subtle than the previous recording I tried. I may prefer this rendition. It rages at appropriate times, but its rage is at the situation, not at me! I'm afraid it's going to take several more listens before I can come close to memorizing the piece, but I will enjoy listening. (Tonight there were unfortunate noise distractions.)


*Franz Berwald - Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major "Sinfonie naive"*
Esa-Pekka Salonen / Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra








It's always pleasant to return to Berwald. I am fairly familiar with this piece though not with this performance. This rendition seems a little rushed, but that could be my memory playing tricks.


----------



## sAmUiLc

a few sonatas at a time

I own 7 sets of Beethoven piano sonata cycle (8 if I would count Gilels as a set) and I like this one the least. Well, let me try again.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Tonight's listening:

*Shostakovich
Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor, Op. 67
Argerich, Kremer, Maisky*










*Sibelius
Symphony No. 4 in A minor, Op. 63
Berliners
HvK*

From this set -










*Saint-Saëns
Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, Op. 103, 'Egyptian'
Alexandre Kantorow, piano
Tapiola Sinfonietta
Jean-Jacques Kantorow*


----------



## Rogerx

Daniel Gregory Mason & Frederick Shepherd Converse: Violin Sonatas

Kevin Lawrence (violin), Phillip Bush (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Duo Sessions: Julia Fischer & Daniel Müller-Schott

Julia Fischer (violin) & Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)


Halvorsen: Passacaglia for Violin & Cello/Viola (after Handel)
Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7
Ravel: Sonata for Violin & Cello
Schulhoff: Duo for violin & cello


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bach - Organ Works
Walcha
CD 11









Mahler - Symphony 6
Currentzis/MusicAeterna
I think it was Neo Romanza who mentioned this the other day - thanks for the reminder









Haydn - Cello Concertos
Mullejans/Freiburg Baroque Orchestra; Queyras









Busoni - Una festa di villaggio, 24 Preludes
Groschopp, piano


----------



## Klavierman

The last one for tonight, and it's a winner! These Martinu Cello Sonatas are amazing works.


----------



## Floeddie

Violin Meets Pipa - Popular Chinese Folk Melodies / Takako Nishizaki, Violin; Liu Dehai, Pipa


A fine work worthy of attention


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: Translations

Kate Ledington (soprano), Maeve Stier (soprano), Celine Clark (alto), Juan Castaneda (tenor), Jonathan Roberts (bass), David Walters (handbell), Anna Krytenberg (soprano), Savannah Panah (soprano), Gina Rizk (soprano), Joel Bluestone (glockenspiel), Florian Conzetti (vibraphone), Rebecca Yakos (soprano), Bryanna West (alto), Jereme Wilkie (tenor), Ulises Zavaleta (tenor), Jorden Moss (baritone), Rex Bennett (bass), Charles Noble (viola), Marilyn de Oliveira (cello)

Portland State University Chamber Choir, Ethan Sperry


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Written for th 26th Sunday after Trinity, this cantata doesn't match too bad the topics of this Last Sunday in the Liturgical Year:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Wachet! betet! betet! wachet!" BWV 70*

Gerlinde Sämann, Petra Noskaiová, Christoph Genz, Jan van der Crabben
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## sAmUiLc

Pietro Locatelli: Concerto grosso, 'Il pianto d'Adriana' in E flat major, Op. 7/6
Ton Koopman conducts Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
live Apr 9, 2016
on CD-R


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Continuing with Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 57-59 (opus 74 1-3).


----------



## Philidor

Written for the 27th Sunday after Trinity, a very rare occasion in Leipzig, occuring only if Easter is very early in March.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" BWV 140*

Hana Blažíková, Gerd Türk, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 6_
*Runfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken / Hans Zender*
Rec. 1973
CPO

Zender is a great Mahler conductor in my opinion, sensitive to form, style and classical elegance. At just under 70 mins, but with no exposition repeat, his tempo is not fast at all, average to be honest, although a tad slow in my book. (No doubt some may think any M6 shorter than 80 mins is too rushed and I respect that.) There are moments of hiccups in the playing, but I can tolerate that, just finding that a bit strange since this is a studio recording. Having said that, this is still an excellent M6 in my opinion.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> _Symphony No. 6_
> *Runfunk-Sinfonieorchester Saarbrücken / Hans Zender*
> Rec. 1973
> CPO
> 
> Zender is a great Mahler conductor in my opinion, sensitive to form, style and classical elegance. At just under 70 mins, but with no exposition repeat, his tempo is not fast at all, average to be honest, although a tad slow in my book. (No doubt some may think any M6 shorter than 80 mins is too rushed and I respect that.) There are moments of hiccups in the playing, but I can tolerate that, just finding that a bit strange since this is a studio recording. Having said that, this is still an excellent M6 in my opinion.


And he takes it Scherzo-Andante (which is how I prefer it), so some might quibble with your ‘sensitive to form’ claim.


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> And he takes it Scherzo-Andante (which is how I prefer it), so some might quibble with your ‘sensitive to form’ claim.


Can of worms, can of worms...

No wonder it makes sense to me!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - String Quartets

Artemis Quartet


Beethoven: String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 18 No. 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59 No. 3 'Rasumovsky No. 3'
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 14 in C sharp minor, Op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, Op. 132


----------



## jim prideaux

Had been intrigued by the idea of Rott's 1st ( and only) symphony for a while. Unlikely as it seemed to me at the tine the Paavo Jarvi recording left me with little real impression of the work. so I listened to the newly released Hrusa/Bamberg S.O.recording on DG. Will definitely be returning ....impressive.

Rouvali/Gothenberg recording of Sibelius 1st. My least favourite of the great mans symphonies and despite Rouvali's impressive efforts and a superb recording my percpetions of the symphony remain unchanged. However the performance of En Saga on the same CD is superb.


----------



## tortkis

Petr Eben: String Quartet (1981) - Smetana Quartet (Supraphon)








A strong and unique string quartet. Supraphon's catalog seems to be full of interesting contemporary Czech string quartets.


----------



## Viardots

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K.482
Peter Frankl*, piano
*Cleveland Orchestra
George Szell*, conductor
Live, Severance Hall, Cleveland, 5 January 1967

This is one of the truly great recorded performances of K.482. Peter Frankl, a vastly and woefully underrated artist, is a truly great pianist and a great Mozartean deserving to be in the exalted rank comprising Clara Haskil, Alfred Brendel, Annie Fischer, Edwin Fischer, Geza Anda, etc. He plays with a sweet, mellow tone, yet with forthrightness and incisiveness where needed, which I think is just perfect for Mozart. His collaboration with Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra is marvellous and both the soloist and orchestra really respond to one another in the spirit of chamber music.


----------



## premont

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 178673
> 
> 
> a few sonatas at a time
> 
> I own 7 sets of Beethoven piano sonata cycle (8 if I would count Gilels as a set) and I like this one the least. Well, let me try again.


Heidsieck may be an acquired taste, but for me it paid.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part four
scattered throughout this morning.

_Deux mélodies hébraïques_ [_Two Hebrew Songs_] for voice and piano
[Texts: anon. trad. Aramaic and Yiddish] (1914):
_Trois chansons_ [_Three Songs_] for unaccompanied mixed choir or voice and piano
[Texts: Maurice Ravel] (1914-15):
_Ronsard à son âme_ [_Ronsard to His Soul_] - song for voice and piano
[Text: Pierre de Ronsard] (bet. 1923-24):









_Le Tombeau de Couperin_ [_Couperin Memorial_] - suite for piano (1914-17):









_Alborada del gracioso_ [_Jocular Morning Song_] from _Miroirs_ for piano,
arr. for orchestra (orig. 1904-05 - arr. 1918):
Four pieces from _Le Tombeau de Couperin_ for piano,
arr. for orchestra (orig. 1914-17 - arr. 1919):









_La Valse_ - 'poème chorégraphique' for orchestra (1919-20):










Sonata for violin and cello (1920-22): a)
_Tzigane_ [_Gypsy_] - 'rhapsodie de concert' for violin and piano (1922-24): b)

a) with Gérard Jarry (vn.) and Michel Tournus (vc.)
b) with Christian Ferras (vn.) and Pierre Barbizet (pf.)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz von Suppé *(1819-1895): *Requiem in D minor for Pokorný* (1855), as recorded in 1997 by the Gulbenkian Orchestra & the Chorus Of The Gulbenkian Foundation Lisbon, conducted by *Michel Corboz*. With Luis Rodrigues (bass), Elizabete Matos (soprano), Mirjam Kalin (vocals), Aquiles Machado (tenor).

As planned, this morning I listened to Suppé's Requiem. I was curious what the composer of familiar tunes such as "Poet and peasant", "Die schöne Galatea", "Leichte Kavallerie" and the "Boccaccio march" would come up with. Suppé wrote this fairly early in his career, upon the passing of his theatre director Franz Pokorný. The requiem clocks at the substantial length of about 50 minutes.
At first, the orchestra and the chorus seem to need a 'warming up phase'. In the opening Kyrie, the choir is subdued and they almost seem uncomfortable to express themselves real fully. In the Recordare, however, the temperature rises sharply, and the sense of a truly original work makes itself felt for the first time. Of course, his operatic predisposition shines through on various occasions: the Lacrymosa, for example, might well have been an aria from one of his operettas. But the highlight is no doubt the final, 11-minute Agnus Dei, which ends on a heart-wrenching "Libera me de morte aeterna". This is where Suppé really made my heart leap.
I'm glad this hearing confirmed my sumption that this composer has more to say than just the fancy hum-along operetta tunes. His Requiem will not be in my Top-10 of all-time favorite Requiems, but it will be worth revisiting every now and then.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Georg Friedrich Händel *(1685-1759): *Chaconne in G HWV.435* (~1726) and *Suite no.5 "Harmonious Blacksmith" HWV.430* (~1737), as performed in 1996 by *Murray Perahia* (piano).

I'm a big Perahia fan ever since I heard him play Schubert's Impromptus -- I know of very little other virtuoso pianists who are that good at mezzopiano and mezzoforte (my opinion). The downside of that quality might be that a Perahia performance is always "friendly", while I feel that Händel keyboard pieces need a more fiery approach. So I think Perahia has done a very decent job here, but I much prefer him playing Schubert, Mozart or Bach.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été & Harold en Italie

Michael Spyres (baritenor), Timothy Ridout (viola), Orchestre philharmonique de Strasbourg, John Nelson


----------



## MartinDB

A full English in progress.

Tippett's Knot Garden (first listen)
Birtwistle Earth Dances (which I love)
Vaughan Williams Fantasia on theme of Thomas Tallis
Britten cello suites


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini: Capriccio di Bravura

Rick Stotijn (double bass), Liza Ferschtman (violin), Monika Leskovar (cello), Christianne Stotijn (mezzo-soprano) & Hans Eijsackers (piano)

Amsterdam Sinfonietta, Candida Thompson

Bottesini: Allegro di Concerto alla Mendelssohn
Bottesini: Capriccio di Bravura
Bottesini: Duo Concertante on Themes from Bellini’s I Puritani for cello, double bass and orchestra
Bottesini: Gran Duo Concertante for violin, double-bass & strings
Bottesini: Grande Allegro di Concerto
Bottesini: Tutto: Il mondo serra
Bottesini: Une bouche aimée


----------



## prlj

Schubert Schwanengesang Schuen/Heide


----------



## Anooj




----------



## HenryPenfold

HenryPenfold said:


> *Ferruccio Busoni* (1866-1924) Italy
> Piano Concerto in C major Op. 39 (1904)
> Garrick Ohlsson, Piano, Cleveland Orchestra & Men's Choir, Christoph von Dohnanyi. Duration - 71 minutes, 44 seconds
> Label: Telarc
> 
> I hadn't spun this disc in a few years, so this morning it came down off the shelf. Oh boy! Talk about let your hair down! No holds barred from Busoni and the performers are his equal.
> 
> A thoroughly enjoyable listen and I don't know why I don't listen to this music more.
> 
> View attachment 178624
> View attachment 178622
> View attachment 178623
> 
> 
> P.S. Spectacular sound quality (if you'll pardon the oxymoron)


Gave this another listen this morning, I think I can feel an obsession coming on!


----------



## Art Rock

*Geirr Tveitt: Baldur's Dreams, Telemarkin (Stavanger Symphony Orchestra, Ole Kristian Ruud et al, BIS, 2 CD's)*

The composer defined Baldur's Dreams as "A symbolic play for dance and orchestra in three acts". It is a very attractive piece, both orchestral and vocal - the only thing I can't stand is the declamation parts. Telemarkin is a substantial bonus. To quote the Gramophone review: "Telemarkin is a cantata in honour of the folk fiddler, Myllarguten. Hence the prominent part for Hardanger fiddle. Part cantata, part concerto."


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: Le Sacre du Printemps & Eötvös: Alhambra Concerto

Isabelle Faust (violin), Orchestre de Paris, Pablo Heras-Casado


----------



## Malx

jim prideaux said:


> Had been intrigued by the idea of Rott's 1st ( and only) symphony for a while. Unlikely as it seemed to me at the tine the Paavo Jarvi recording left me with little real impression of the work. so I listened to the newly released Hrusa/Bamberg S.O.recording on DG. Will definitely be returning ....impressive.
> 
> Rouvali/Gothenberg recording of Sibelius 1st. My least favourite of the great mans symphonies and despite Rouvali's impressive efforts and a superb recording my percpetions of the symphony remain unchanged. However the performance of En Saga on the same CD is superb.


I'll search out that new recording of Rott's symphony as I found Jarvi's recording flat and lifeless. A conclusion I laid firmly at the door of the symphony rather than the conductor, I should know better than draw conclusions based on one recording.


----------



## Philidor

Duruflé's gentle version of the Missa pro Defunctis.

*Maurice Duruflé: Requiem (version 1961)*

Patricia Bardon, mezzo-soprano
The Choir of King's College, Cambridge
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Stephen Cleobury


----------



## Scherzi Cat

My favorite Schubert is his chamber music. It's all full of passion and wonderful melodies. This morning it's ALL SCHUBERT!

*Schubert*, Franz (1797-1828)

*String Quintet *In C, Op. 163 D 956
*Janine Jansen* - violin
Boris Brovtsyn - violin
Amihai Grosz - viola
Torleif Thedeen - cello
Jens Peter Maintz - cello





*"Trout" Piano Quintet* in A Major, D. 667
*Anne-Sophie Mutter* - violin
Daniil Trifonov - piano
Hwayoon Lee - viola
Maximilian Hornung - cello
Roman Patkoló - double bass





*Octet* For Clarinet, Bassoon, Horn, String Quartet, and Bass, D803
*Viktoria Mullova* - violin
Adrian Chamorro - violin
Erich Kruger - viola
Manuel Fischer-Dieskau - cello
Klaus Stoll - double bass
Pascal Moragues - clarinet
Marco Postinghel - bassoon
Guido Corti - horn


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alexander Scriabin* (1872-1915): *Piano sonata no.3 in F-sharp minor, op.23* (1898), as recorded in 1972 by *Vladimir Ashkenazy* (piano).

I find myself returning to this set fairly often. I feel Ashkenazy has done an astounding job here, from the highly romantic first sonata right up to the White Mass of 1911.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pietro Locatelli* (1695-1764): *Violin concerto no.2 from L'arte del Violino* (~1727), as recorded in 1995 by *Mela Tenenbaum* (violin) with Pro Musica Kiev, conducted by *Richard Kapp*.

Whenever I hear the opening notes of this concerto I get the feeling that this is a very well-known tune, while Locatelli himself isn't such a big name at all. Perhaps it's one of those tunes that "everybody knows but nobody knows who the composer is..."


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Paul Juon* (1872-1940): *Moments lyriques, op.56* (1913), as recorded in 2017 by *Rudolfo Ritter* (piano).

_From Wikipedia:_ Paul Juon (6 March 1872 – 21 August 1940) was a Russian-born Swiss composer. His works include sonatas for viola, cello, winds, and three for violin (the third was recorded on a multi-LP set called Musik zwischen den Kriegen : eine Berliner Dokumentation), four symphonies (including one in manuscript) and also a chamber symphony, four string quartets, several piano trios, piano quartets and piano quintets as well as one sextet for piano and strings from 1902 and a wind quintet, a number of concerted works including three violin concerti and a triple concerto with piano trio, many piano works and lieder, and a number of stage works including an opera Aleko.


----------



## Malx

*Telemann, Paris Quartets Nos 4-6 - Gustav Leonhhardt & the Kuijken Clan.*

I can take or leave Telemann's music. I have very little Telemann in my collection this disc is part of a Gustav Leonhardt box so it gets an airing from time to time.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*John Bull* (1563-1628): *Anthem "Almighty God, which by the leading of a star"* (~1602), as recorded by *Consortium*, conducted by *Edward Barbieri*. With Gareth Price (organ).

_From Wikipedia: _Bull was one of the most famous composers of keyboard music of the early 17th century, exceeded only by Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck in the Netherlands, Girolamo Frescobaldi in Italy, and, some would say, by his countryman and elder, the celebrated William Byrd. He left many compositions for keyboard, some of which were collected in the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book. In addition to his keyboard compositions, he wrote verse anthems, canons and other works. His 5-part anthem Almighty God which by the Leading of a Star, known colloquially as the Star Anthem, was the most popular Jacobean verse anthem, occurring in more contemporary sources than any other.


----------



## Enthusiast

Late Brahms piano works.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise D911

René Kollo (tenor), Olvier Pohl (piano)


*Rene Kolo, German tenor born 20 November 1937 in Berlin, Germany and most notably known for his Wagner performances*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Heitor Villa-Lobos *(1887-1959): *Violin sonata no.1, op.35* (Désespérance) (1913), as recorded in 2021 by *Emmanuele Baldini *(violin) & *Pablo Rossi* (piano).

Personally, I'm not a huge fan of South American music (although I do occasionally listen to Hermeto Pascoal, Dorival Caymmi and AC Jobim), but from a classical music perspective, Villa-Lobos can hardly be ignored. And this violin sonata does touch the heart, I must admit.


----------



## HerbertNorman

String Quartet of the week:

Edmund Rubbra - string quartet no. 3 played by the Dante Quartet- streaming


----------



## Philidor

Funérailles.

*J. S. Bach: "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit" (Actus tragicus) BWV 106*

Ruth Holton, Michael Chance, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Stephen Varcoe
Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Mozart Arias*

Regula Mühlemann (soprano)
Kammerorchester Basel, Umberto Benedetti Michelangeli

*Works*

Mozart: Der Schauspieldirektor, K486
Mozart: Die Entführung aus dem Serail, K384
Mozart: Durch Zärtlichkeit und Schmeicheln (from Die Entführung aus dem Serail)
Mozart: Exsultate, jubilate, K165
Mozart: Geme la tortorella (from La finta giardiniera)
Mozart: La clemenza di Tito, K621
Mozart: La finta giardiniera, K196
Mozart: Lucio Silla, K135
Mozart: S'altro che lacrime (from La clemenza di Tito)
Mozart: Schon lacht der holde Frühling, KV580
Mozart: Strider sento la procella (from Lucio Silla)
Mozart: Voi avete un cor fedele, K217
Mozart: Vorrei spiegarvi, oh Dio! K418

Link to complete album -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mZ3WTHmpKhvrekcAPAQFnoxUt0C2tk_aM



To be listened to off and on from morning to early afternoon...


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Mozart Arias II*

Regula Mühlemann (soprano)
Basel Chamber Orchestra, Umberto Benedetti Michelangeli

*Works*

Mozart: Ach, ich fühl's (from Die Zauberflöte, K620)
Mozart: Ah se in ciel, benigne stelle, K538
Mozart: Amoretti, che ascosi qui siete (from La Finta Semplice)
Mozart: Deh vieni, non tardar (from Le nozze di Figaro)
Mozart: In un instante... Parto, m’affretto (from Lucio Silla)
Mozart: L'amerò, sarò costante (from Il re pastore)
Mozart: Ruhe sanft, mein holdes Leben (from Zaïde)
Mozart: Solitudini amiche ... Zeffiretti lusinghieri (from Idomeneo)
Mozart: Un moto di gioia, K579
Link to complete album -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mVnibBHGypUh7X5FSAaGX4GrF9VyFCwFE



To be listened to off and on from late afternoon to early evening...


----------



## elgar's ghost

Maurice Ravel - various works part five of five
scattered throughout this afternoon.

_L'Enfant et les sortilèges_ [_The Child and the Spells_] - operetta-ballet for eight solo voices, mixed
choir, children's choir and orchestra (with luthéal) [Libretto: Sidonie-Gabrielle Colette] (1917-25):

with Françoise Ogéas (sop.), Jeannine Collard (alto), Jane Berbié (sop.), Sylvaine Gilma (sop.),
Colette Herzog (sop.), Heinz Rehfuss (bar.), Camille Mauran (bar.) and Michel Sénéchal (ten.)










Sonata in G for violin and piano (1923-27): a)
_Vocalise-étude en forme de habanera_ for wordless voice and piano, posth. arr. as _Pièce en 
forme de habanera_ for cello and piano by Paul Bazelaire (orig. 1907 - arr. by 1930s): b)

a) with Gérard Jarry (vn.) and Georges Pludermacher (pf.)
b) with Paul Tortelier (vc.) and Shuku Iwasaki (pf.)









_Boléro_ for orchestra (1928):









Menuet antique for piano, arr. for orchestra (orig. 1895 - arr. 1929):









_Chansons madécasses_ [_Madagascan Songs_] - cycle of three songs for soprano, flute, cello
and piano [Texts: Evariste-Désiré Parny de Forges] (1925-26):
_Rêves_ [_Daydreams_] - song for voice and piano [Text: Léon-Paul Fargue] (1927):
_Don Quichotte à Dulcinée_ - cycle of three songs for baritone and orchestra or voice
and piano [Texts: Paul Morand] (1932-33):









Concerto in D for piano left-hand and orchestra (1929-30):
Concerto in G for piano and orchestra (1929-31):


----------



## Vasks

_20th Century Hungarians - Day 2_

*Eugene Zador - Rhapsody for Large Orchestra (Smolij/Naxos)
Sandor Veress - Concerto for Piano, Strings & Percussion (Schiff/Teldec)*


----------



## Rogerx

Weill: Symphony No. 2 & Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5

Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra, Lahav Shani


----------



## Enthusiast

Two great Dvorak quintets: the 2nd piano quintet (Op. 81) and the 3rd string quintet (Op. 97).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> And he takes it Scherzo-Andante (which is how I prefer it), so some might quibble with your ‘sensitive to form’ claim.


Absolutely, especially since Scherzo-Andante is how he originally conceived the form of the 6th. For me, it just makes sense that have the Andante come before the last movement. Others will disagree I'm sure.


----------



## Neo Romanza

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 178697
> 
> 
> *Heitor Villa-Lobos *(1887-1959): *Violin sonata no.1, op.35* (Désespérance) (1913), as recorded in 2021 by *Emmanuele Baldini *(violin) & *Pablo Rossi* (piano).
> 
> Personally, I'm not a huge fan of South American music (although I do occasionally listen to Hermeto Pascoal, Dorival Caymmi and AC Jobim), but from a classical music perspective, Villa-Lobos can hardly be ignored. And this violin sonata does touch the heart, I must admit.


And not to mention Ginastera, Piazzolla and Guarnieri. Three other fabulous composers hailing from South America.


----------



## Georgieva

*Prokofiev plays Prokofiev:*
Piano Concerto No, 3, Romeo & Juliet Suite (1932/38)


(_Whites will somehow win, I believe)_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two versions of *Ravel's Ma mère l'oye*: *Boulez/New York PO* and *Argerich/Pletnev*:


----------



## Bourdon

De Leidse Koorboeken

Volume 1 CD 1


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding ...

*Sergey Prokofiev *
Piano Sonata no.6 in A op.82; Piano Sonata no.9 in C op.103
Piano Pieces from "Cinderella"

Sviatoslav Richter (piano)
_rec. live Bunka Kaikan Hall, Tokyo, 2 December 1980 (Sonata 9 and "Cinderella"), 3 June 1981_


----------



## eljr




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing various works from this *Martinů* 2-CD chamber set with *The Dartington Ensemble*:


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorák - Youth Concerto

Ramon Jaffé (violoncello)

Staatsorchester Rheinische Philharmonie, Daniel Raiskin


Dvořák: Cello Concerto in A major, B10
Dvořák: Polonaise in A major for cello & piano or cello & orchestra, B94
Dvořák: Rondo in G minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 94, B. 181
Dvořák: Waldesruhe (Silent woods) for cello and orchestra, Op. 68 No. 5


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart

Overture - Cosi fan tutte
Symphony No.25
Adagio and Fugue KV 546
Symphony No.29
Symphony No.31


----------



## Enthusiast

Queyras plays so beautifully, and makes such a lovely sound, in the sonatas.


----------



## Chilham

Britten: War Requiem
Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra, Heather Harper, Philip Langridge, Martyn Hill, John Shirley-Quirk, Roderick Elms. London Symphony Chorus


----------



## Neo Romanza

Chilham said:


> Britten: War Requiem
> Richard Hickox, London Symphony Orchestra, Heather Harper, Philip Langridge, Martyn Hill, John Shirley-Quirk, Roderick Elms. London Symphony Chorus


This performance from Hickox sits pretty well next to Britten's Decca recording I think. A masterpiece.


----------



## Philidor

Last things.

*Richard Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder (Four last songs)*

Gundula Janowitz, soprano
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Neo Romanza

Philidor said:


> Last things.
> 
> *Richard Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder (Four last songs)*
> 
> Gundula Janowitz, soprano
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Herbert von Karajan


A superb performance. What is your favorite recording of _Vier letzte Lieder_?


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Tchaikovsky*
Symphony 4, 5, 6

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Daniele Gatti

Harmonia Mundi
2003-2005


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> This performance from Hickox sits pretty well next to Britten's Decca recording I think. A masterpiece.


It's better 😃


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7

Charlotte Hellekant (mezzo-soprano) & Nathan Gunn (baritone)

Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Mens’ Chorus, Robert Spano


Last one before diner .


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg* (1919-1996): *Symphony no.8 "Polish Flowers", op.83* (1964), as recorded in 2011 in Warsaw by the *Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra *& the *Warsaw Philharmonic Choir*, conducted by *Antoni Wit*. With Ewa Marciniec (alto), Rafal Bartminski (tenor), Magdalena Dobrowolska (soprano).

A composer's work about his homeland is usually a good indication for extra inspiration, and I think this one is no exception. And I think the same holds for the performers, all of them Polish as well. Enjoyable.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* (1872-1958): *Symphony no. 5 in D* (1943), as recorded in 2020 by the *BBC Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Martyn Brabbins*.

Lovely rendition i.m.o., though I have no other recordings of this symphony, so I don't know if there are 'better ones' out there...


----------



## Bourdon

Debussy

Pelléas et Mélisande


----------



## Art Rock

*Viktor Ullmann: Der Kaiser von Atlantis, Hölderlin-Lieder (Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Lothar Zagrosek, Michael Kraus, Walter Berry, Iris Vermillion, Christiane Oelze, Franz Mazura, Jonathan Alder, Decca)*

Ullmann's best known (and pretty good) opera is a short one. Not only does it fit on one CD, but there was space for a welcome bonus: three Hölderlin Lieder for mezzo and piano (Vermillion and Alder).


----------



## eljr

*In Winter's House: Christmas With Tenebrae*

Tenebrae, Nigel Short

*Release Date:* 14th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* SIGCD690
*Label:* Signum
*Length:* 78 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

This one covers mostly the same ground as the Helene Grimaud record I was listening to earlier. There is something very special about Lupu's accounts.


----------



## Philidor

Neo Romanza said:


> A superb performance. What is your favorite recording of _Vier letzte Lieder_?


I don't have a single favorite, but I usually choose Janowitz/Karajan or Norman/Masur.

Last things again:

*Olivier Messiaen: Éclairs sur l'Au-delà*

SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
Sylvain Cambreling


----------



## Enthusiast

An old favourite (for many of us, I suspect).


----------



## sAmUiLc

Symphony









My only remaining listening buddy from Horny B a s t a r d s Society, Charlie (who once famously called Andrea Bocelli 'the blind singer for deaf people' in an extensive interview with the classical music critic of the O.C. Register) (we were all horny for great music and performances.. many of them are on the other side of the dirt now or I simply lost contact with the rest) thinks the world of it. It is but the 3rd in my book though, after Stokowski/National PO and Bernstein/VPO.. still pretty good, I think!

For the symphony itself: there is a lot of talk saying they detect Tchaikovsky's influence in it, but to me, it is a pure Sibelius.


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Symphony No. 4
Symphony No. 5_
*Chamber Orchestra of Europe / Yannick Nézet-Séguin *
Rec. 2021
DG

A flowing 4th and an urgent 5th. Great stuff!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Eduard Nápravník* (1839-1916): *Four pieces for violin and piano, op.64* (1906), as recorded in 2019 by *Lana Trotovšek* (violin) and *Ludmil Angelov* (piano).

Four lovely pieces, in which the piano and the violin are equally important. 
_From Wikipedia:_ Eduard Francevič Nápravník was a Czech conductor and composer. Nápravník settled in Russia and is best known for his leading role in Russian musical life as the principal conductor of the Imperial Mariinsky Theatre in Saint Petersburg for many decades. In that capacity, he conducted the premieres of many operas by Russian composers, including those by Mussorgsky, Tchaikovsky and Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Karl Goldmark* (1830-1915): *Symphony no.1 in E-flat, op.26* ("*Rustic wedding symphony*", 1875), as recorded in 1961 by the *New York Philharmonic Orchestra*, conducted by *Leonard Bernstein.
*
_From Wikipedia:_ Rustic Wedding Symphony, Op. 26 (_Ländliche Hochzeit_) is a symphony in E-flat major by Karl Goldmark, written in 1875, a year before his renowned Violin Concerto No. 1. The symphony was premiered in Vienna on 5 March 1876, conducted by Hans Richter. Johannes Brahms, who was a frequent walking companion of Goldmark's, and whose own Symphony No. 1 was not premiered until November 1876, told him "That is the best thing you have done; clear-cut and faultless, it sprang into being a finished thing, like Minerva from the head of Jupiter."


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sibelius - Orchestral Songs


Sibelius - Orchestral Songs. BIS: BISCD270. Buy CD or download online. MariAnne Häggander (soprano), Jorma Hynninen (baritone) Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Jorma Panula



www.prestomusic.com





This is an awesome disc!


----------



## Floeddie

Serenades for Wind Ensemble (Dvorak/Goudnod/Schubert) - The Netherlands Wind Ensemble


I like both brass and wind ensembles to brighten my mood for the day. I enjoy this one now and then.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

For the Mussorgsky:


----------



## Georgieva

*Grieg - Piano Concerto in A minor, Op 16*
Arthur Rubinstein - piano


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jean Sibelius* (1865-1957): *Symphony no.3 in C, op.52* (1907), as recorded in 2015 in the USA by the *Minnesota Orchestra*, conducted by *Osmo Vänskä*.

Heartwarming performance. The mesmerizing theme of the Andantino movement is still in my head.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is pretty awesome! Love it <3 They play the whole thing on their Mozart-album.


----------



## prlj

*Dvorak Slavonic Dances Op. 72 Bayerischen Rundfunks/Kubelik*

Why do I find these pieces to be more stressful than enjoyable?


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

prlj said:


> View attachment 178727
> View attachment 178728
> 
> 
> *Dvorak Slavonic Dances Op. 72 Bayerischen Rundfunks/Kubelik*
> 
> Why do I find these pieces to be more stressful than enjoyable?


I have this recording too, and I agree. It feels as if the orchestra is playing with guns at their heads.


----------



## Becca

HenryPenfold said:


> Gave this another listen this morning, I think I can feel an obsession coming on!


To feed the obsession, try the Peter Donohoe / Mark Elder / BBCSO live recording from the 1988 Proms.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> This is pretty awesome! Love it <3 They play the whole thing on their Mozart-album.


I love it, too. Great playing and sound.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

A superb recording.


----------



## Helgi

I'm ripping my Zefiro baroque collection CDs and listening as I go, currently listening to Venetian oboe concertos.

Listening to woodwind concertos makes me feel old.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Rather lovely pieces characterfully performed - including Brahms Sonata for violin and Piano, Frantisek Benda Caprice, Brahms Waltz A Major, Gluck Melody, Tchaikovsky Melancholy Serenade, Fibich Porem from an idyll and Corelli La Follia.


----------



## prlj

janwillemvanaalst said:


> I have this recording too, and I agree. It feels as if the orchestra is playing with guns at their heads.


I'm glad you said something! I'll have to give these another shot with a different group.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Becca said:


> To feed the obsession, try the Peter Donohoe / Mark Elder / BBCSO live recording from the 1988 Proms.


I shall in due course, along with the Ogdon


----------



## Merl

Listening to my Sterling Quartet recording of Rubbra's 3rd I still have the feeling that this quartet don't quite get to the heart of the music. It's a good performance but I suspect that others may be better (we'll soon find out).


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 6*

Or Tschaikowsky, or however you spell it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I also have his Die schöne Müllerin, but Hynninen's heroic voice doesn't suit the protagonist well. But it is quite a different story in this cycle. He delivers a heroic and completely satisfying Winterreise. In fact, it ranks just a hairline below the summit Hotter/Werba in my book.


----------



## HenryPenfold

prlj said:


> I'm glad you said something! I'll have to give these another shot with a different group.


I must remember to give this set a whirl again to see if I can hear what you hear. I actually rate them very highly.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz




----------



## starthrower

[01] *Ausstrahlung* (1971) · 33:44
for female voice, flute, oboe, large orchestra and tape 
[02] *Biogramma* (1972) · 12:06
for large orchestra 
[03] *Grande Aulodia* (1970) · 26:40
for flute, oboe and orchestra


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## prlj

*Strauss Three Tone Poems Cleveland/Welser-Möst*

The playing AND engineering on this album are 🔥🔥🔥.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Kinda late for a Sunday night, but tomorrow it's a holiday here

Just finished:









Now:


----------



## sAmUiLc

I think this Picture on the solo piano is slower than the Celibidache with orchestra on EMI. Still he maintains the musical line and tension. Extraordinaire!

Only drawback I can point out in Afanassiev's playing in general is he has rather narrow dynamic contrasts - an observation purely based on the several recordings I have since I never had a chance to see him live. Perhaps he didn't want to be called a banger.  

There was Bob, a pianist/organist, in Horny B a s t a r d s Society. Once he gave us a mini recital in the home of then the host (R.I.P. Skip, my best music friend) who didn't know how to play piano at all yet had a grand piano in his spacious living room and kept it in tune. I found Bob's tone was deep and gorgeous. But as a joke another horny b a s t a r d Dave (R.I.P.) called him a banger. I don't think Bob ever forgave Dave for the blunder. You live and learn.


----------



## Dulova Harps On

I was only recently introduced to these works because someone on here posted a Cantus Cölln boxset which led me to their fabulous recording of the masses. Now listening to The Purcell Quartet’s recording at work. It’s wonderful too.

*J. S. Bach
Susan Gritton, Robin Blaze, Mark Padmore, Peter Harvey, The Purcell Quartet – Lutheran Masses, Volume One
Chandos
1999*


----------



## Kiki

*Astor Piazzolla*
_Las Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (arr. Leonid Desyatnikov) _
*Les Dissonances / David Grimal *
Rec. 2010 Live
Aparté

While some Piazzolla Four Seasons are wild, others buttoned up, Grimal and the Dissonances remains sensual and elegantly so throughout. Like.


----------



## Knorf

*Hector Berlioz:* "Love Scene" from _Roméo et Juliette, _Op. 17
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Charles Munch










Followed by:

*Hector Berlioz:* _Te Deum_, Op. 22
Francisco Araiza
London Symphony Chorus, London Philharmonic Choir, Woodburn Singers, Boys Choirs
European Community Youth Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Rogerx

Raff - Shakespeare Overtures

Bamberger Symphoniker, Hans Stadlmair

Raff: Elegie for orchestra WoO48
Raff: Fest-Overture Op. 117
Raff: Macbeth, WoO 50: Orchestral Prelude
Raff: Othello, WoO 52: Orchestral Prelude
Raff: Overtures to The Tempest, Othello, Macbeth, Romeo & Juliet
Raff: Romeo and Juliet, WoO 51: Orchestral Prelude
Raff: The Tempest, WoO 49: Orchestral Prelude


----------



## sAmUiLc

The whole cycle here is in the dark and brooding mood. I am sure Afanassiev's presence has something to do with it.


----------



## pianozach

Montarsolo said:


> Both recordings are on Youtube. Just compare the first few bars.


Having played my share of *Mozart*, although not this particular *Sonata*, and given my age and observations of music for over 60 years, I can find wonderful things about each interpretation, and things to criticize in each as well.

*Uchida* has a wonderful exuberance in her playing, her choice of tempo gives the piece wings (so to speak). However, the speed has a tendency to gloss over important aspects of the piece, and the speed causes several places where there are unmusical note clusters.

I'm rather surprised at *Arrau*'s take on *Mozart*, especially given how respected he is for his recordings of *Chopin*'s works. Calling his interpretation "_clunky_" does his recording an injustice . . . once said, that was what I heard initially. However, on reflection, it sounds more noble, perhaps a bit pretentious, but in any case, it's certainly '_dignified_'. *Arrau* also has a knack of discovering and bringing out the hidden polyphony buried in the harmonies and arpeggios. 

I like them both for different reasons.

That said, the 20 year old Me might have played this more like Mitsuko Uchida, while the Me of today might play it somewhere inbetween the two.


----------



## Knorf

*Hector Berlioz:* _Symphonie fantastique: Épisode de la vie d'un artiste_, Op. 14
Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Roussel
Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 42
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*


----------



## Floeddie

*Voices of America - Tucson Symphony Orchestra concert* playlist 

*Sill: *Serenade *Gershwin:* Piano Concerto in F *Dvorak: *Symphony No. 9 From The New World



https://open.spotify.com/playlist/2MYQU2bOR4Ecq7Z3LDlWj8?si=7b55bca767df4cf0



if you have problems with playing Spotify streams send me a "conversation" (aka pm)


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 10 (Excerpts Ed. W. Mengelberg & C. Dopper for Concert Orchestra)
Adagio & Purgatorio_
*Hong Kong Philharmonic Orchestra / Jaap van Zweden*
Rec. 2019 Live
Naxos

I am not exactly of a fan of Jaap. Heard a few of his records, found them ordinary and he soon dropped off my radar. To be honest, at least he didn't turn my stomach like some of today's highflyer super star stick wavers, so that's not too bad. By the way, I think his Ring is not bad either. I particularly admire his Fricka, Michelle DeYoung, who sounds so straight-faced and righteous as public enemy no. 1. I must be weird.

On the extra-musical side, he did cast a strong impression. While he was promoting his Ring, he said the HK Phil was a better Wagner orchestra than the NYPO. I know, conductors are mostly entrepreneurs, and they talk to promote themselves, but his statement sounds like a hard-sell to me. This time with the Mangelberg edition of the Mahler, he said the score must have been sitting in the Concertgebouw for 100 years and he bragged about him and the HK Phil doing it before the Concertgebouw Orchestra. Hey, eat that! Honestly I think that is unnecessary.

As for the Mangelberg edition of the Adagio and the Purgatorio, Mengelberg's showmanship touch-ups are interesting and Jaap is pretty OK.


----------



## Rogerx

Karg-Elert: Piano Works,

Ernst Breidenbach (piano)

Karg-Elert: Aus dem Norden, Op. 18
Karg-Elert: Patina, Op. 64 No. 1
Karg-Elert: Pieces (4), Op. 23
Karg-Elert: Reisebilder, Op. 7
Karg-Elert: Walzerszenen, Op. 45, 'Carneval'


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Bach - Art of Fugue
Walcha, organ









Bruckner - Symphony 8
Jochum/Staatskapelle Dresden









Wagner - Preludes/Overtures from Reinzi, Tannhauser, Lohengrin, Meistersinger and Parsifal
Klemperer/Philharmonia 










Rachmaninoff - Vespers
Polyansky/USSR Ministry of Culture Chamber Choir









Schnittke - Choir Concerto, 3 Sacred Hymns
Part - 7 Magnificat-Antiphons
Ptunings/Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Pettersson
Symphony No. 8
Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Thomas Sanderling*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> _Symphony No. 10 (Excerpts Ed. W. Mengelberg & C. Dopper for Concert Orchestra)
> Adagio & Purgatorio_
> *Hong Kong Philharmonic Orchestra / Jaap van Zweden*
> Rec. 2019 Live
> Naxos
> 
> I am not exactly of a fan of Jaap. Heard a few of his records, found them ordinary and he soon dropped off my radar. To be honest, at least he didn't turn my stomach like some of today's highflyer super star stick wavers, so that's not too bad. By the way, I think his Ring is not bad either. I particularly admire his Fricka, Michelle DeYoung, who sounds so straight-faced and righteous as public enemy no. 1. I must be weird.
> 
> On the extra-musical side, he did cast a strong impression. While he was promoting his Ring, he said the HK Phil was a better Wagner orchestra than the NYPO. I know, conductors are mostly entrepreneurs, and they talk to promote themselves, but his statement sounds like a hard-sell to me. This time with the Mangelberg edition of the Mahler, he said the score must have been sitting in the Concertgebouw for 100 years and he bragged about him and the HK Phil doing it before the Concertgebouw Orchestra. Hey, eat that! Honestly I think that is unnecessary.
> 
> As for the Mangelberg edition of the Adagio and the Purgatorio, Mengelberg's showmanship touch-ups are interesting and Jaap is pretty OK.


Zweden is a mediocre conductor at best. He didn't belong in New York to be honest. I wish Alan Gilbert had stayed on longer as he was a better all-around conductor than Zweden, IMHO.


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> Zweden is a mediocre conductor at best. He didn't belong in New York to be honest. I wish Alan Gilbert had stayed on longer as he was a better all-around conductor than Zweden, IMHO.


Oh well, to be honest, I think they are in the same league, not top-notch I'm afraid, but that's only my opinion.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> Oh well, to be honest, I think they are in the same league, not top-notch I'm afraid, but that's only my opinion.


To be honest, I believe that neither one of them could carry Bernstein's lunchbox.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann: Piano Quintets

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Artemis Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Next Mozart quintet cycle.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 1 B-flat major KV 174*

Quatuor Talich
Karel Rehak, viola


----------



## Philidor

Another funeral cantata.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Ich lasse dich nicht, du segnest mich denn" BWV 157*

Christoph Genz, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: St Matthew Passion, BWV244

abridged and sung in English

David Lloyd (Evangelist), William Wildermann (Jesus), Adele Addison, Betty Allen, Charles Bressler, Donald Bell

New York Philharmonic, Collegiate Chorale, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Continuing with Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 60-62 (opus 76 1-3).


----------



## Chilham

Cage: Sonatas and Interludes, In a Landscape
Kate Boyd









Cage: Music of Changes
David Tudor









Cage: Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
Charles Peltz, Callithumpian Consort, Stephen Drury


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concerto 20, Perahia 💿


----------



## HerbertNorman

Béla Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra & Music for strings, percussion and celesta - Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra - Susanna Mälkki - BIS


----------



## prlj

Knorf said:


> *Hector Berlioz:* _Symphonie fantastique: Épisode de la vie d'un artiste_, Op. 14
> Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel


Cover art of the year...


----------



## prlj

Rogerx said:


>


I have never wanted a cigarette more badly than I do now after seeing this pic, and I don't even smoke.

Bernstein being cool AF.


----------



## Art Rock

*Erkki-Sven Tüür: Viola Concerto "Illuminatio", Whistles and Whispers from Uluru, Symphony No. 8 (Tapiola Sinfonietta, Olari Elts, Lawrence Power, Genevieve Lacey, Marko Myöhänen, Ondine)
*
Tüür describes his viola concerto Illuminatio (2008) is 'a pilgrimage towards eternal light'. It has its moments, but also parts I like less. Whistles and Whispers from Uluru is a concertante work for violin and recorder, and a pretty successful one for such an unusual combination. The eighth symphony is an intriguing piece for a smaller (sinfonietta style) orchestra that is quite effective.


----------



## Rogerx

The 12 Seasons

Vivaldi - Piazzólla - Shor

David Aaron Carpenter (viola & direction)

Salomé Chamber Orchestra



Piazzólla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas
Piazzólla: Invierno Porteño
Piazzólla: Otoño Porteño
Piazzólla: Primavera Porteña
Piazzólla: Verano Porteño
Shor: Four Seasons of Manhattan
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Autumn, RV293
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Spring, RV269
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Summer, RV315
Vivaldi: The Four Seasons: Winter, RV297


----------



## Enthusiast

pianozach said:


> Having played my share of *Mozart*, although not this particular *Sonata*, and given my age and observations of music for over 60 years, I can find wonderful things about each interpretation, and things to criticize in each as well.
> 
> *Uchida* has a wonderful exuberance in her playing, her choice of tempo gives the piece wings (so to speak). However, the speed has a tendency to gloss over important aspects of the piece, and the speed causes several places where there are unmusical note clusters.
> 
> I'm rather surprised at *Arrau*'s take on *Mozart*, especially given how respected he is for his recordings of *Chopin*'s works. Calling his interpretation "_clunky_" does his recording an injustice . . . once said, that was what I heard initially. However, on reflection, it sounds more noble, perhaps a bit pretentious, but in any case, it's certainly '_dignified_'. *Arrau* also has a knack of discovering and bringing out the hidden polyphony buried in the harmonies and arpeggios.
> 
> I like them both for different reasons.
> 
> That said, the 20 year old Me might have played this more like Mitsuko Uchida, while the Me of today might play it somewhere inbetween the two.


It's funny, I avoided Arrau's Mozart sonatas for quite a while, fearing that they might be a bit clunky. But when I eventually tried them I loved them. Arrau can be a little muscular but that works well for me - although I like Mozart to sparkle I don't like it prettified - and his set is one of my top choices for these wonderful sonatas. Uchida is often a first choice for many in this music and she is also very good. But there are a good few sets I prefer to hers.


----------



## Montarsolo

Prokofiev, Romeo & Juliet, Gergiev. 💿 🎧


----------



## Art Rock

*José María Usandizaga: Dans Le Mer: Poema Sinfónico, Fantasía Para Violonchello Y Orquesta, Hassan Y Meliá: Fantasía Danza, Irurak Bat, Obertura Sinfónica Sobre Un Tema De Canto Llano, Suite En La (Euskadiko Orkestra Sinfonikoa, Asier Polo, Gabriel Chmura, Claves)*

José María Usandizaga (1887 - 1915) was a Spanish Basque composer. This CD is from a Claves series about Basque composers. Fun romantic music with a clear local accent.


----------



## Branko

Enthusiast said:


> It's funny, I avoided Arrau's Mozart sonatas for quite a while, fearing that they might be a bit clunky. But when I eventually tried them I loved them.


Do you know this one?


----------



## Rogerx

Vítĕzslav Novák: In the Tatra Mountains

Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


Novák, V: In the Tatra Mountains. Symphonic Poem for Large Orchestra, Op. 26
Novák, V: O vecne touze (Eternal Longing), Op. 33
Novák, V: Overture: Lady Godiva Op. 41


----------



## Enthusiast

Branko said:


> Do you know this one?
> 
> View attachment 178755


No, I don't know it. Thanks: I will search it out.


----------



## Flamme

Record Review - Grieg's Violin Sonata No 3 in Building a Library with Katy Hamilton and Andrew McGregor - BBC Sounds


Katy Hamilton's chooses her ultimate recording of Grieg's Third Violin Sonata.




www.bbc.co.uk




Andrew McGregor with the best new recordings of classical music 9.30 am Nicholas Kenyon chooses his pick of new releases from Christophe Rousset's Couperin to historical Vaughan Williams, as well as the track which he has regularly "On Repeat" Send us your unmissable "On Repeat" suggestions at [email protected], or tweet us @BBCRadio3. 10.30 am Building a Library Katy Hamilton with her pick of recordings of the last and greatest of Edvard Grieg's three violin sonatas, written when the composer was living in Troldhaugen in 1886-7 11.20 am Record of the Week Andrew's pick of the best of the best this week


----------



## Rogerx

Doppio espressivo

Rick Stotijn (double bass), Johannes Rostamo (cello), Olivier Thiery (double bass), Bram van Sambeek (bassoon)

Camerata RCO


Bottesini: Duetto For Clarinet, Double Bass & Orchestra
Bottesini: Fantasia per Due Contrabassi Dalle Canzonnette di Rossini
Bottesini: Passioni amorose for two double basses and piano/orchestra
Ernst, H W: Élégie par Ernst
Vivaldi: Concerto for cello, bassoon, strings & continuo RV409
Vivaldi: Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV531
Vivaldi: Il Giustino


----------



## Enthusiast

A short while ago this was posted with some very fulsome praise. It _is _good and brings with it a few innovative interpretive touches (but it is still very much Mahler).


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Kurt Sanderling: Staatskapelle Dresden (1972)


----------



## Rogerx

Walton - Cello Concerto

Pieter Wispelwey (cello)

Sydney Symphony Orchestra, Jeffrey Tate

Bloch, E: Suite for solo cello No. 1
Britten: Ciaconna from Cello Suite No. 2
Ligeti: Sonata for Cello solo
Walton: Cello Concerto
Walton: Passacaglia for solo cello


----------



## HerbertNorman

*Carl Nielsen - Symphony no. 4 "The Inextinguishable " - *Herbert Blomstedt - San Francisco Symphony Orchestra Decca


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart piano concerto 20 again. This time a little more rest to listen to it carefully.












Rogerx said:


> Doppio espressivo
> 
> Rick Stotijn (double bass), Johannes Rostamo (cello), Olivier Thiery (double bass), Bram van Sambeek (bassoon)
> 
> Camerata RCO
> 
> 
> Bottesini: Duetto For Clarinet, Double Bass & Orchestra
> Bottesini: Fantasia per Due Contrabassi Dalle Canzonnette di Rossini
> Bottesini: Passioni amorose for two double basses and piano/orchestra
> Ernst, H W: Élégie par Ernst
> Vivaldi: Concerto for cello, bassoon, strings & continuo RV409
> Vivaldi: Concerto in G minor for Two Cellos, RV531
> Vivaldi: Il Giustino


I listened to the first concert of this CD this morning. Heard that piece live last Saturday.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor, Op. 125 'Choral'


Dame Joan Sutherland (soprano), Marilyn Horne (mezzo-soprano), James King (tenor), Martti Talvela (bass (vocal))
Wiener Philharmoniker, Chor der Wiener Staatsoper
Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt
Recorded: 1965-12-12
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Vasks

_20th Century Hungarians - Day 3_ 

*Kodaly - Concerto for Orchestra (Tortelier/Chandos)
Kodaly - Intermezzo for String Trio (Dante Qrt/Hyperion)
Kodaly - Three Chorale Preludes (Kliegel/Naxos)
Kodaly - Hary Janos Suite (Jarvi/Chandos)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Another conductor I had not heard of in another recent Mahler recording that was recently highly recommended in this thread. This is an exceptional 9th, a work I can be quite fussy about.


----------



## eljr

*Masses*

Beauty Farm

*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* FB2279347
*Label:* Fra Bernardo
*Length:* 66 minutes


----------



## haziz

Howard Hanson: Symphony No. 1 ‘Nordic’
Seattle Symphony
Gerard Schwarz


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now I'm going down the *Brahms* rabbit hole...

NP:

*String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2
The Raphael Ensemble*

From this new acquired set -


----------



## Bourdon

C.P.E Bach

Magnificat


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> And now I'm going down the *Brahms* rabbit hole...
> 
> NP:
> 
> *String Sextets Nos. 1 & 2
> The Raphael Ensemble*
> 
> From this new acquired set -


And a fine set it is.....


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn, concerto for 2 pianos in E, Ogdon, Lucas, Marriner. CD


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> And a fine set it is.....


Yeah, I'd agree so far. I've actually been looking for this set for quite some time and it's been difficult to find because Hyperion had let it go out-of-print. I found it on eBay from a seller for $45 (and in a desirable condition --- near mint), so I jumped on it.


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> Zweden is a mediocre conductor at best. He didn't belong in New York to be honest.


I could not agree more. I can't wait for 2024 to say goodbye to him. 

New York deserves better.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Rogerx said:


> Brahms & Schumann: Piano Quintets
> 
> Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)
> 
> Artemis Quartet


The dude, second from the left, is thinking... "These light-sabers are pretty cool... Darth is right though... I probably should have made them smaller..."


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> I could not agree more. I can't wait for 2024 to say goodbye to him.
> 
> New York deserves better.


Yes, indeed. Any idea of who the new music director will be?


----------



## haziz

Walton: Symphony No. 1
LSO
Andre Previn


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> Yes, indeed. Any idea of who the new music director will be?


None at all.


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> None at all.


It's too bad Salonen is in San Francisco, he would've made New York proud.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Maxwell Davies - Naxos Quartets Nos. 1 & 2*

Maggini Quartet

Link to complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nuZu32ROx_m-hy19pN77bjzHjzBu-eIfg



Beginning the week with a new listening project - "String Quartet of the Day" inspired by @Art Rock with a selection inspired by @starthrower

On Wednesday, when I go back to posting aria compilations by French babes, be cool, and resist the temptation to ask me what happened to the "String Quartet of the Day" listening project, okay?... Thanks!


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> It's too bad Salonen is in San Francisco, he would've made New York proud.


To be fair, San Fran is probably the perfect place for him to create his brand of performance.


----------



## Neo Romanza

He's currently conductor laureate of the LA Philharmonic and music director of the San Francisco Symphony Orchestra. Not to mention he still has ties with the Philharmonia Orchestra.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Marc-Antoine Charpentier* (1643-1704):* Judicium Salomonis* *(The Judgment of Solomon*),* H.422* (1702), as recorded in 2006 by *Les Arts Florissants*, conducted by *William Christie*. With Paul Agnew (tenor), Leif Aruhn-Solén (tenor), Marc Mauillon (baritone), João Fernandes (bass).

Wikipedia states: "Marc-Antoine Charpentier dominated the Baroque musical scene in seventeenth century France because of the quality of his prolific output. He mastered all genres, and his skill in writing sacred vocal music was especially hailed by his contemporaries."


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc - Complete Works for Two Pianos

Roland Pöntinen, Love Derwinger (pianos)

Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Poulenc: Capriccio (d'après Le Bal masqué) for two pianos
Poulenc: Concerto in D minor for Two Pianos & Orchestra
Poulenc: Elégie for two pianos, FP175
Poulenc: L'Embarquement pour Cythère, for 2 pianos
Poulenc: Sonata for Piano Four Hands (à mademoiselle Simone Tilliard)
Poulenc: Sonata for Two Pianos


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Georgy Sviridov* (1915-1998): *Three Choruses on Tolstoy's drama "Tsar Feodor Ioannovic"* (1973), as recorded in 1995 by The Moscow New Choir, conducted by *Elena Rastvorova*.

Sviridov was especially gifted in producing choral music, and these Tolstoy choruses are no exception. Heartwarming. My favorite Sviridov album remains "Hymns and Prayers" by Bogdan Plish though - which is absolutely out of this world.


----------



## Flamme

Sunday Morning - Sarah Walker with an engrossing musical mix - BBC Sounds


Sarah Walker chooses uplifting music to complement your morning.




www.bbc.co.uk




Sarah Walker chooses two hours of attractive and uplifting music to complement your morning. Today, Sarah finds music to move to - from whirling Irish reels to a Cuban dance played by Sarah Willis on horn. She also enjoys the pure beauty of music for the recorder by Giuseppe Sammartini, and rounds off the morning with a movement from Dora Pejačević’s striking piano concerto. Plus, music for St Cecilia’s day gives Sarah a certain feeling of nostalgia… A Tandem Production for BBC Radio 3


----------



## Montarsolo

Händel, Water music, Trevor Pinnock. My 'new' CD. An old one from the early '80's (a jewel case with smooth edges). Beautiful performance!
When listening to this CD and reading the booklet I thought: Handel must have had an exciting life. I would like to read a biography about him.


----------



## eljr

*Salonen: Cello Concerto*

Yo-Yo Ma (cello), Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen


> It’s a large, densely orchestrated work in which he experiments with “cosmic” textures, though it sounds far from experimental in an avant-garde sense. Using material from Knock, Breathe, Shine,... — Sunday Times, 31st March 2019 More…



*Release Date:* 8th Mar 2019
*Catalogue No:* 19075928482
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 35 minutes










Limelight Magazine Recordings of the Year
2019
Nominated - Orchestral









International Classical Music Awards
2019
Nominee - Contemporary Music


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Sebastian Bach* (1685-1750): *Mass in B minor *(1749), as recorded in 2000 by the* Collegium Vocale & Collegium Vocale Orchestra*, conducted by *Philippe Herreweghe*. With Johannette Zomer, Véronique Gens, Andreas Scholl, Christoph Prégardien, Peter Kooy & Hanno Müller-Brachmann (soloists). 

I've tried several recordings of Bach's Mass, and I find myself preferring Herreweghe's recording. It breathes a kind of peaceful serenity throughout.


----------



## Bourdon

John Sheppard


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Karajan from his 1970s cycle. I'm listening because I see the Fricsay 9th is around $10, and I don't know if I want to spend $10 on_ another _9th, so I'm seeing if Karajan is good enough or whether I need to take the dive.


----------



## haziz

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9
WDR SO
Barshai


----------



## Enthusiast

Hans Abrahamsen's Schnee, Ensemble Recherche.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> Karajan from his 1970s cycle. I'm listening because I see the Fricsay 9th is around $10, and I don't know if I want to spend $10 on_ another _9th, so I'm seeing if Karajan is good enough or whether I need to take the dive.



*Dive dive dive..........*


----------



## Chat Noir

Gian Francesco Malipiero - _Impressioni dal vero_ (1910). A set of three impressionist vignettes dedicated to birds and their natural surroundings. The first of which, the Blackcap (Il Capinero), is the picture. Lush orchestrations.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Cello Sonata in C major, Op. 65
Alban Gerhardt, Steven Osborne*


----------



## Shaughnessy

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> Karajan from his 1970s cycle. I'm listening because I see the Fricsay 9th is around $10, and I don't know if I want to spend $10 on_ another _9th, so I'm seeing if Karajan is good enough or whether I need to take the dive.


"A phenomenal interpretation of the Choral Symphony from the Berlin Philharmonic under Ferenc Fricsay, with a truly bewitching slow movement, and some exceptional singing from both the chorus and the quartet of soloists, led with authoritative aplomb by Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau. Utterly splendid!"
- Presto Music -










*Beethoven: Symphony No. 9 in D minor*

Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Ferenc Fricsay

Give it a try - Link to complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l_SkqE9jW8spDqNufHGspdEMUDdqRrRa8



I listened to it as I worked my way through the Fricsay Complete DG Orchestral Works box several years ago and genuinely enjoyed it - One of the few box sets that I actually listened to from first disc to last... as opposed to all of the others in which I get like five, maybe six, discs in - and then completely lose interest and content myself with only pretending that I've listened to them all from first disc to last...


----------



## eljr

*Weinberg: Symphony No. 8 ‘Polish Flowers’, Op. 83*

Rafał Bartmiński (tenor), Magdalena Dobrowolska (soprano) & Ewa Marciniec (alto)
Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir, Antoni Wit


> Inevitably the mood of much of the music is oppressive and troubled...Weinberg deploys his large forces sparingly and with great textural variety...It was a masterstroke on the part of Naxos... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2013, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 28th Jan 2013
*Catalogue No:* 8572873
*Label:* Naxos
*Length:* 58 minutes


----------



## haziz

Nielsen: Symphony No. 5
NYP (live recording)
Alan Gilbert


----------



## Rogerx

Dutch Masters

Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano)

Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Karina Canellakis

Andriessen, L: Séries
Henkemans: Quatre Mains
Loevendie: Together
Pijper: Sonata for Two Pianos
Roukens: Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra 'In Unison'
Smit, Leo: Divertimento
Wisse, J: Cristalli


----------



## Philidor

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> Karajan from his 1970s cycle. I'm listening because I see the Fricsay 9th is around $10, and I don't know if I want to spend $10 on_ another _9th, so I'm seeing if Karajan is good enough or whether I need to take the dive.


Imho, you'll need Karajan's 9th from the Philharmonia cycle (1950s something) and the Berlin recording from 1963. That's the real competition - Karajan vs. Karajan.


----------



## Philidor

In Advent, there is a light in the dark or something similar ...

*Per Nørgård: Helle Nacht (Light Night) - Violin Concerto (1986/87)*

Christina Åstrand, violin
Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Thomas Dausgaard










I love Nørgård's symphonies 1, 2 and 3 so much - 4 and 5 turned out to be difficult for me. The violin concerto is from the time of the 5th symphony ... difficult too.


----------



## Georgieva

*Horowitz - Live from Carnegie Hall (1940-1941)*

Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto # 3
Tchaikovsky, Piano Concerto #1


----------



## Tristan

I've been really getting into the songs of Chausson. Before recently, the Poème, Op. 25 was the only work of Chausson's I'd heard. But lately I've been listening to his songs (a genre of classical music that I sometimes overlook) and they're quite beautiful and haunting, this one in particular:

*Chausson* - Le temps des lilas, Op. 19


----------



## Georgieva

*Gustav Mahler: Symphonie Nr. 5
BRSO and Mariss Jansons*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 2
Erwin Ortner, Cheryl Studer (soprano), Waltraud Meier (contralto)
Wiener Philharmoniker, Arnold Schoenberg Chor
Claudio Abbado*

From this stupendous set -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Enthusiast

The other day it was the Mullova & Anderszewski recordings. Today is was Kavakos with Wang. I like both (and others as well).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various orchestral works part one 
for late afternoon and early evening.

_Scherzino_ in C for horn and strings WoO/I6 (1899):









_Sinfonietta_ for orchestra in A op.90 (1904-05): a)
_Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Hiller _for 
orchestra op.100 (1904-c.07): b)

a) with the Dresdner Philharmonie/Heinz Bongartz
b) with the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig/Franz Konwitschny









_Serenade_ in G for orchestra op.95 (1905-06):


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Herbert Blomstedt: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (2019)

A nice performance; bass is recorded a bit heavier than I'm used to. Blomstedt takes the exposition repeat. I'm very glad he recorded this cycle.









Franz Schubert: *Symphony No. 8* in B minor, D 759, “Unfinished”
Bruno Walter: New York Philharmonic (1958)


----------



## Philidor

Next (and last for the time being) Sumera.

*Lepo Sumera: Symphony No. 6*

Estonian National Symphony Orchestra
Paavo Järvi










Great stuff imho. This sextet of symphonies will have to be investigated further.


----------



## Georgieva

Murray Perahia

Bach
Partitas 1, 5 and 6 

Nothing less than impeccable ...

_“composed for music lovers, to delight their spirits” _


----------



## sAmUiLc

The very ending of the 2nd movement of the 1st symphony shows a masterful stroke. And the 3rd symphony is more substantial than the 1st.


----------



## haziz




----------



## eljr

*Esa-Pekka Salonen: Out of Nowhere*

Leila Josefowicz (violin)
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Esa-Pekka Salonen


> these performances, played with great polish and panache and recorded with a winning blend of clarity and spaciousness, provide the best possible advocacy. — Gramophone Magazine, January 2013 More…



*Release Date:* 24th Sep 2012
*Catalogue No:* 4790628
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 48 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

The Tchaikovsky piano trio.


----------



## pmsummer

CAMINO DE SANTIAGO I
_Eine Pilgerstrasse - Navarra/Castilla_
Studio der Frühen Musik
*Thomas Binkley* - director
_
EMI Reflexe - Odeon_


----------



## Montarsolo

Dvorak, cello concerto, Janos Starker / Antal Dorati. 💿
A neat performance but not the best. The sound of this recording (in the SACD version) is often praised. But with this CD release I didn't find it very special.


----------



## pianozach

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Roussel
> Symphony No. 3 in G minor, Op. 42
> New York Philharmonic
> Bernstein*


That is a beautiful painting on that album cover.

It's nice that a conductor I love chose to champion (well, record) works by some lesser known/played composers like Roussel and Honegger (well, and Milhaud as well, I guess).

Bernstein's endorsement makes me want to actually HEAR these works.


----------



## eljr

*The John Adams Edition, Vol. 2: Lollapalooza, Scheherazade.2 & The Wound-Dresser*

Leila Josefowicz (soloist), Georg Nigl (soloist)
Berliner Philharmoniker, Alan Gilbert, John Adams, Kirill Petrenko

*Release Date:* 10th Nov 2017
*Catalogue No:* 1509971340606
*Label:* Berliner Philharmoniker
*Length:* 73 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

pianozach said:


> That is a beautiful painting on that album cover.
> 
> It's nice that a conductor I love chose to champion (well, record) works by some lesser known/played composers like Roussel and Honegger (well, and Milhaud as well, I guess).
> 
> Bernstein's endorsement makes me want to actually HEAR these works.


For me, Bernstein is the greatest conductor that ever lived and I know I'm being incredibly biased (and I'm okay with this fact). His enthusiasm, authority on the podium and his charisma are infectious. You can feel his passion and love for the music he's conducting. His performances may not be to everyone's tastes, but it's difficult to deny the influence he has had on music.


----------



## Georgieva

pmsummer said:


> CAMINO DE SANTIAGO I
> _Eine Pilgerstrasse - Navarra/Castilla_
> Studio der Frühen Musik
> *Thomas Binkley* - director
> 
> _EMI Reflexe - Odeon_


Thanks for remining me this record! Very good!
Did you walk this this classic pilgrimage way, may I please ask?


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> *The John Adams Edition, Vol. 2: Lollapalooza, Scheherazade.2 & The Wound-Dresser*
> 
> Leila Josefowicz (soloist), Georg Nigl (soloist)
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Alan Gilbert, John Adams, Kirill Petrenko
> 
> *Release Date:* 10th Nov 2017
> *Catalogue No:* 1509971340606
> *Label:* Berliner Philharmoniker
> *Length:* 73 minutes


This is a GREAT set! The sonics are unbelievable and, for me, this set contains the definitive performance of _Harmonielehre_ with Adams conducting of course. The Berliners totally understand Adams' idiom and play with the right amount of nuance and precision.


----------



## Georgieva

J. S. Bach - Wanda Landowska – Das Wohltemperierte Klavier I & II (_The Well Tempered Clavier_)

(1972)
Vinyl


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Erich Korngold* (1897-1957): *Symphony in F-sharp, op.40* (1952), as recorded in 2019 by the Sinfonia of London, conducted by *John Wilson*.

Wikipedia: The Symphony in F-sharp, Op. 40, is the only symphony by 20th-century Austrian composer Erich Wolfgang Korngold, although as a teenager in 1912 he had written a Sinfonietta, his Op. 5. Using a theme from the 1939 film The Private Lives of Elizabeth and Essex, the symphony was completed in 1952 and dedicated to the memory of American president Franklin D. Roosevelt, who had died seven years earlier. The work's premiere on Austrian radio on 17 October 1954 by the Vienna Symphony Orchestra under Harold Byrns was described as "poorly rehearsed and performed,". In 1959 Dimitri Mitropoulos wrote: "All my life I have searched for the perfect modern work. In this symphony I have found it. I shall perform it the next season." Then Mitropoulos's death intervened, and in fact the symphony did not enjoy its first concert outing until 27 November 1972, in Munich under Rudolf Kempe. It was however aired several times on European radio.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Reynaldo Hahn* (1875-1947): *Le rossignol éperdu* (*The distraught nightingale*), poems (1903-1910), as recorded in the nineties by *Earl Wild* (piano).

The 'distraught nightingale' is Hahn himself of course; he used this series of piano miniatures as a way of processing all sorts of personal experiences.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arthur Sullivan* (1842-1900): *The Tempest, incidental music, op.1* (1862), as recorded in 2010 by the BBC Philharmonic, conducted by *Richard Hickox*.

_Wikipedia: _The Tempest incidental music, Op. 1, is a set of movements for Shakespeare's play composed by Arthur Sullivan in 1861 and expanded in 1862. This was Sullivan's first major composition, and its success quickly brought him to the attention of the musical establishment in England. Sullivan wrote his incidental music to Shakespeare's play as his graduation piece while a conservatory student at Leipzig. [...] After Sullivan's return to England, early in 1862, music critic Henry F. Chorley hosted a private performance of The Tempest in his home, where George Grove, at that time Secretary to the Crystal Palace, heard the piece. Grove was sufficiently impressed to arrange for a performance of the work by the unknown composer at the Crystal Palace, where it was taken up by August Manns, conductor of the Crystal Palace concerts.
_







_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> This is a GREAT set! The sonics are unbelievable and, for me, this set contains the definitive performance of _Harmonielehre_ with Adams conducting of course. The Berliners totally understand Adams' idiom and play with the right amount of nuance and precision.


The Beethoven Symphony set on Blu-ray is stellar as well.


----------



## Flamme

Through the Night - Berlioz and Tchaikovsky - BBC Sounds


Petros Stylianou conducts the ERT National Symphony Orchestra in Berlioz and Tchaikovsky.




www.bbc.co.uk




Petros Stylianou conducts the ERT National Symphony Orchestra in Berlioz's Roman Carnival Overture and Tchaikovsky's Symphony No 1, 'Winter Daydreams'. Catriona Young presents. 12:31 AM Hector Berlioz (1803-1869) Le Carnaval romain, op. 9 ERT National Symphony Orchestra, Petros Stylianou (conductor) 12:40 AM Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893) Symphony No. 1 in G minor, op.13 ('Winter Daydreams') ERT National Symphony Orchestra, Petros Stylianou (conductor) 01:22 AM Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893) Serenade in C major for strings (Op.48) Radio Bratislava Symphony Orchestra, Ludovic Rajter (conductor) 01:56 AM Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840-1893) Francesca da Rimini - symphonic fantasia after Dante Op 32 Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Robert Stankovsky (conductor) 02:22 AM Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827) Prometheus (Finale from the ballet music) Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Ludovit Rajter (conductor) 02:31 AM Dietrich Buxtehude (1637-1707) Herzlich lieb hab ich dich, o Herr, BuxWV 41 Ensemble Polyharmonique, OH! Orkiestra Historyczna, Martyna Pastuszka (conductor) 02:49 AM Louis Vierne (1870-1937) Cello Sonata in B minor (Op.27) Elizabeth Dolin (cello), Carmen Picard (piano) 03:11 AM David Matthews (b.1943) A Vision of the Sea BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena (conductor) 03:35 AM Henry Purcell (1659-1695) Sonata No.9 for 2 violins and continuo in F major (Z.810) Simon Standage (violin), Agata Sapiecha (violin), Marcin Zalewski (viola da gamba), Lilianna Stawarz (harpsichord) 03:42 AM Arnold Schoenberg (1874-1951) Die Eiserne Brigade (The Iron Brigade) Esbjerg Ensemble, Jorgen Lauritsen (director) 03:49 AM Fryderyk Chopin (1810-1849) Ballade for piano no 3 in A flat major, Op 47 Valerie Tryon (piano) 03:57 AM Johan Wagenaar (1862-1941) "Frithjof's Meerfahrt" - Concert piece for orchestra, Op 5 Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jac van Steen (conductor) 04:09 AM Ignazio Spergher (1763-1808) Sonata in B flat major (Allegro con brio; Andante grazioso; Allegro con brio) Cor van Wageningen (organ) 04:21 AM Frano Parac (b.1948) Scherzo for Winds Zagreb Wind Quintet 04:31 AM Georg Philipp Telemann (1681-1767) Trio No.6 from Essercizii Musici Camerata Koln, Sabine Bauer (organ) 04:39 AM Robert Schumann (1810-1856) Overture (Manfred, Op 115) Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Michael Schonwandt (conductor) 04:52 AM Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791) Recit and aria 'Dove Sono' – from Act III of Le Nozze di Figaro, K.492 Charlotte Margiono (soprano), Netherlands Radio Philharmonic Orchestra, Kenneth Montgomery (conductor) 04:58 AM Joseph Jongen (1873-1953) Elegie nocturnale (Tres modere) (Op.95, No.1) from 2 pieces for Piano Trio Grumiaux Trio 05:10 AM Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck (1562-1621) Ick voer al over Rijn Glen Wilson (harpsichord) 05:17 AM Witold Lutoslawski (1913-1994) Five Songs for female voice and thirty solo instruments, after poems by Kazimier Anna Radziejewska (soprano), National Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Lukasz Borowicz (conductor) 05:28 AM Giovanni Bottesini (1821-1889) Gran Duo Concertante for Violin and Double Bass and orchestra Olena Pushkarska (violin), Dmytro Zyuzkin (double bass), NRCU Symphony Orchestra, Vyacheslav Blinov (conductor) 05:46 AM Fredrik Wilhelm Klint (1811-1894) Piano Sonata in D minor Anders Wadenberg (piano) 06:04 AM Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904) Serenade for wind instruments in D minor Op 44 Canadian Chamber Ensemble, Raffi Armenian (director)


----------



## Weston

janwillemvanaalst said:


> *Violin concerto no.2 from L'arte del Violino*


It reminds me somewhat of Britten's A Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra which uses themes from Purcell, and then later became (vaguely) similar to Basil Pouledoris' theme for Conan, The Barbarian (maybe to my ears only), so there may be a lot of cross pollination and theme borrowing taking place. Good themes are good themes.


----------



## Manxfeeder

haziz said:


>


Shucks, did Britten get locked out of his house again?


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 7*

Fricsay and the RIAS Symphonie-Orchester in 1952. As the cover says, Fricsay's conducting is definitely an energiebundel.


----------



## Weston

*Erwin Schulhoff - String Quartet No. 1*
Aviv Quartet








Listening on repeat this afternoon, trying to memorize and taking a deep dive into attentive listening this time.

Movement 1: Intriguing and edgy. Again it seems too short, leaving me wanting more.

Movement 2. Again I notice very nice faint violin textures in the background. This movement is more lyrical than the first. It's odd that it seems to fade out entirely about halwfay through the movement.

Movement 3. Incorporates some very Saint-Saens-like harmonics I think. This whole work seems full of unusual textures for a quartet. I also may detect some mediaeval sounding modality here, but I'm not certain.

Movement 4. I notice the complex harmonies in this movement -- not dissonant, but rich. It features a wonderful "fade out" similar to the ending of Holst's Neptune.

I'm going to enjoy memorizing this work but I have many more listens to go yet in spite of its short length! There is a lot going on here. To say the piece is eclectic is an understatement.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Concerto Grosso Op. 6, No. 9*


----------



## 13hm13

Schumann / David Zinman / Baltimore Symphony Orchestra – Symphonies No. 1 "Spring" And No. 4


----------



## Georgieva

*Beethoven *
Piano Concerto No 3 in C minor, Op 37 
32 Variations on an Original Theme

Radu Lupu (piano) and London Symphony Orchestra
(1971)


----------



## starthrower

No.6


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> The 12 Seasons


Thanks for your reference to the *"12" Seasons*. 

As *The Four Seasons* already seems like such a monumental work, very few people realize they're part of a larger work.


----------



## Becca

Neo Romanza said:


> To be honest, I believe that neither one of them could carry Bernstein's lunchbox.


My opinion is that the NYPO hasn't had a particularly great track record for music directors since Bernstein, not all bad but some who didn't belong. Let's see who comes next as some of the names being bandied about are not very realistic.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Martha Argerich - Early Recordings

From Presto Music:



> Martha Argerich’s exhilarating early recordings, released here for the first time, include sonatas by Mozart and Beethoven that appear nowhere else in her discography; Prokofiev’s Third Sonata is also a recording première. This set displaying the young virtuoso includes her first recordings of Ravel’s Gaspard and his Sonatine, as well as Prokofiev Seventh Sonata, full of mystery and verve. They show her to be an eloquent and imaginative artist at the age of 18, already at the peak of her abilities. This release documents some of the radio recordings she made for North German (NDR) and West German Radio (WDR) in 1960 and 1967 and is released in time for her 75th birthday celebration on 5th June 2016.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#4


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Wilhelm Stenhammar* (1871-1927): *Impromptu-waltz* (1920), as recorded in 1992 in Stockholm by *Lucia Negro* (piano).

Late romantic piano music by this Swedish composer who adored Sibelius as his role model.


----------



## pmsummer

Georgieva said:


> Thanks for remining me this record! Very good!
> Did you walk this this classic pilgrimage way, may I please ask?


No sir, I have not, although I did once consider doing a bicycle tour of the route, but I'm afraid the clock has run out.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Adolphe Adam* (1803-1856): *O Holy Night *(arr. John Rutter) (1847), as recorded in 2017 by the *Choir of Merton College Oxford* & the *Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra*, conducted by *Benjamin Nicholas*.

I know I'm a bit early for Christmas, but this track came up on the shuffled playlist, and it really struck me as a very memorable tune. Clearly, Adolphe Adam did much more than just Giselle.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alonso Lobo *(1555-1617): *Lamentations Ieremiae Prophetae* (~1601), as recorded in 2011 by *Tenebrae*, conducted by *Nigel Short*.

I know I've presented this disc before, but the performances and sound quality just keep impressing me. Such a marvellous release.


----------



## Merl

Elgar's string quartet courtesy of the Coull who nail this one.

Btw, can one of our UK members please buy the Artemis Beethoven cycle on Ebay. Its going for a ridiculous £8 (with p&p)
It's making my heart bleed seeing it going unsold (and no its not me selling it). Someone's going to get an absolute bargain.








Beethoven: Complete String Quartets by Artemis Quartett (CD, 2011) for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Beethoven: Complete String Quartets by Artemis Quartett (CD, 2011) at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## sAmUiLc

#1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Biber, Missa Bruxellensis*

A colossal piece from the Colossal Baroque.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> Another conductor I had not heard of in another recent Mahler recording that was recently highly recommended in this thread. This is an exceptional 9th, a work I can be quite fussy about.


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Malx

*Borodin, In the Steppes of Central Asia / Symphony No 1 - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy.*

I usually listen to the second symphony so this was a bit of a change.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First dip into *Maazel's Mahler*:

*Symphony No. 5 in C sharp minor
Wiener Philharmoniker*










I recently acquired the Mahler Maazel set (the _Jubilee_ edition) and it's a gorgeous set. The booklet is like a miniature novel, which is loaded with photos of the composer and other archival images.


----------



## starthrower

Starting off with this Rubbra disc from the new box. I've been listening to more and more English music over the past decade and these quartets encourage me to keep going. I've already hit the repeat button. Great music!


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> Starting off with this Rubbra disc from the new box. I've been listening to more and more English music over the past decade and these quartets encourage me to keep going. I've already hit the repeat button. Great music!


The Rubbra SQs are quite fine, indeed. Like you, I found myself hitting the repeat button, too. The slow movements are amazing.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Liszt, Etudes*

I thought I didn't like Liszt's music. Lazar Berman makes a good case for these pieces, at least to me. He must have broken a few strings recording these pieces, because it sounds like he's all in.


----------



## 13hm13

The Marvels of Paganini

Pierre Henri Xuereb (viola), Rachel Talitman (harp), Manfred Stilz (cello)


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2









What an ugly cover picture! I'd rather have no photo at all than this kind.


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> First dip into *Maazel's Mahler*:
> 
> *Symphony No. 5 in C sharp minor
> Wiener Philharmoniker*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently acquired the Mahler Maazel set (the _Jubilee_ edition) and it's a gorgeous set. The booklet is like a miniature novel, which is loaded with photos of the composer and other archival images.


I have the same set and I like to read your comments.I was definitely positive about the set as a whole,the fine recordings and of course the Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## sAmUiLc

#3


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> I have the same set and I like to read your comments.I was definitely positive about the set as a whole,the fine recordings and of course the Wiener Philharmoniker.


Yep, it was actually you who made me seek out this particular set and not the newer reissue of it. I'm glad I did, too! So far, my impressions are leaning on the positive side --- Maazel's approach from what I've heard so far is certainly more glacial and slow (not there's anything wrong with this) and, at times, reminded me of Celibidache, although perhaps not this extreme.


----------



## Kiki

*Andrzej Panufnik*
_Sinfonia Concertante for flute, harp & strings (Symphony No. 4)_
*Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra / Łukasz Borowicz *
Rec. 2009
CPO


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Piano Quartets by Saint-Saens and Taneyev. Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> I have the same set and I like to read your comments.I was definitely positive about the set as a whole,the fine recordings and of course the Wiener Philharmoniker.


I will listen to the set again starting with the first symphony which immediately gave me a clear picture of Maazel's view of Mahler during these recordings. Wonderful things happen that float to the surface in still water. Despite the slow tempo, the bohemian character remains audible. Maazel has clearly looked for new ways and that is to be commended. The Haitink recordings with the Berliner, also slower than his earlier recordings, have also been received less enthusiastically. However, we must listen with our own ears and not with those of the critics


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> I will listen to the set again starting with the first symphony which immediately gave me a clear picture of Maazel's view of Mahler during these recordings. Wonderful things happen that float to the surface in still water. Despite the slow tempo, the bohemian character remains audible. Maazel has clearly looked for new ways and that is to be commended. The Haitink recordings with the Berliner, also slower than his earlier recordings, have also been received less enthusiastically. However, we must listen with our own ears and not with those of the critics


The critics have no bearing on my own opinion. Some critics have trashed Ozawa's Mahler, too, but I think they're wrong. He was a great Mahlerian, it's just that the critics continue to tell us otherwise, so, with this in mind, screw them. If you like the performance and have been moved by it, then I'd like to think the conductor and orchestra did their job.


----------



## 13hm13

Kozeluch: Concerto for piano 4 hands and orchestra / Duo PETROF.


----------



## opus55

Rossini: Il Turco in Italia


----------



## atsizat




----------



## atsizat

13hm13 said:


> Kozeluch: Concerto for piano 4 hands and orchestra / Duo PETROF.


It sounds so very much Mozart. Isn't it Mozart?


----------



## 13hm13

William Walton - Belshazzar's Feast / bbc 1999


----------



## Kiki

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
_Symphony No. 3_
*Sinfonia of London / John Wilson *
Rec. 2021
Chandos

John Wilson's career path as a conductor may not have been as orthodox as your average highflying super-star stick wavers, but his no-nonsense Rachmaninov #3 reminds me a lot of what the late Charles Gerhardt, whose conducting career is equally unorthodox, was able to do - You may not get magic, but everything makes sense, definitely more so than some highflying super-star stick wavers of today.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Pathétique Sonata









Fabulous! One of the best.


----------



## prlj

*Ravel Various Works Sinfonia of London/Wilson*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Revised Deryck Cooke performing edition


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Stokowski's Ives Symphony No. 4*:










Stokowski nailed the odd contrasts and overall quirkiness of this symphony better than anyone I think.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Sergei Rachmaninov*
> _Symphony No. 3_
> *Sinfonia of London / John Wilson *
> Rec. 2021
> Chandos
> 
> John Wilson's career path as a conductor may not have been as orthodox as your average highflying super-star stick wavers, but his no-nonsense Rachmaninov #3 reminds me a lot of what the late Charles Gerhardt, whose conducting career is equally unorthodox, was able to do - You may not get magic, but everything makes sense, definitely more so than some highflying super-star stick wavers of today.


I love Rachmaninov's 3rd, but not Wilson's conducting! I own a few Wilson recordings and, honestly, I've been disappointed by them. There's just a disconnect I get from his conducting to what he's supposed to be performing. I feel that he's trying too hard to say something in whatever he's conducting, but it's just not coming out in a coherent way. I'm not sure if this makes sense, but I suppose I'm more confused by his conducting than anything.


----------



## Bkeske

Long long day. Breaking out my newest RCO Live set, to continue the journey.

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Live The Radio Recordings 2000-2010
RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music
Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 7

CD #6

Dutilleux - Tout Un Monde Lointain, For Cello And Orchestra ; Yan Pascal Tortelier conducting
Lutoslawski - Piano Concerto ; Daniel Harding conducting and Lars Vogt piano
Rihm - Marsyas, Rhapsody For Trumpet, Percussion And Orchestra ; George Benjamin conducting


----------



## Weston

Philidor said:


> Imho, you'll need Karajan's 9th from the Philharmonia cycle (1950s something) and the Berlin recording from 1963. That's the real competition - Karajan vs. Karajan.


I'm not sure how Karajan can beat his 1960s Beethoven cycle. I've searched for the perfect 9th almost my entire life also, and the Karajan 1963 9th is about as close as it ever gets -- not that I can possibly hear every version!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Weston said:


> I'm not sure how Karajan can beat his 1960s Beethoven cycle. I've searched for the perfect 9th almost my entire life also, and the Karajan 1963 9th is about as close as it ever gets -- not that I can possibly hear every version!


I own several Beethoven symphony cycles, but Karajan's 60s cycle is my favorite out of all the ones I've heard. It is also the only Beethoven symphony cycle I have ripped to a hard drive. I might end up doing Klemperer and Szell, too.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two stunning piano works from two masters:

*Ligeti
Etudes, Book I
Thomas Hell*










*Janáček
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905
Schiff*


----------



## alinkner1

*Antonio Vivaldi*: _Chamber concertos_
Le Nouveau Quatuor


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven #7


----------



## alinkner1

*Kalevi Aho* (b.1949): _Symphony No. 13 “Symphonic Characterizations”_
Lahti Symphony Orchestra/Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Weston

*Michael Haydn - String Quintet in F major, M 367*
Salzburger Haydn Quintet








I wonder if these players are using a different tuning than we are used to hearing -- a just intonation maybe Some of it sounds a bit out of tune to my 21st century ears. I'm not so far finding this as lively or as humorous as older brother's chamber works, but it is pleasant enough. I am dutifully memorizing it for my memorization experiment.


*Bedřich Smetana - String Quartet No. 1*
Paval Haas Quartet








My second run through with this work, though I think I played a different version a couple of nights ago. It has not quite gelled with me yet for some reason.

Aside from trying to memorize pieces to see if that will enhance their value for me, one thing I've noticed lately -- I'm having a harder time in rapidly shifting mental gears for different musical eras as I've gotten older. So the Smetana above seems like raging histrionics compared to the very formal Michael Haydn. I hope I don't need to start restricting an evening all to the same era. I've always enjoyed being very eclectic.


----------



## 13hm13

Richard Rodney Bennett: Far From the Madding Crowd - Prelude


----------



## Bkeske

The RCO Live set was very enjoyable.

Trying out a new release Tidal recommendation.


----------



## Rogerx

Franz Benda: Violin Sonatas

Leila Schayegh (violin), Václav Luks (harpsichord & fortepiano) & Felix Knecht (cello)

Benda, Franz: Violin Sonata No. 7 in A major, L. III:103: 2. Adagio poco andante
Benda, Franz: Violin Sonata No. 11 in D major, L. III:25
Benda, Franz: Violin Sonata No. 13 in G minor, L. III:89
Benda, Franz: Violin Sonata No. 23 in C minor, L. III:9
Benda, Franz: Violin Sonata No. 32 in E major, L. III:50


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart: String Quintets Nos. 1 ~ 6
New Russian Quartet with Shlomo Mintz (viola)
live.. on CD-R

Got them off Dutch Radio 4 website years ago.

They were my introduction to these quintets and are so satisfying (not just the performance but also the sound) I never felt the need to buy commercial recordings.


----------



## Floeddie

*Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 4* Robin Ticciati and Scottish Chamber Orchestra (2017)


I'm impressed with both the performance and sound engineering, perhaps DAT pickups were used? I don't know, but this Symphony gets better in every listening... uh something about try try again?


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 4
Miah Persson
Budapest Festival Orchestra, Iván Fischer


----------



## Rogerx

Miloš: Aranjuez

Miloš Karadaglić (guitar)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin



Falla: El sombrero de tres picos: Danza del molinero (farruca)
Falla: Homenaje a Debussy
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rodrigo: Fantasia para un Gentilhombre
Rodrigo: Invocación y danza

Joaquín Rodrigo ( 22 November 1901 – 6 July 1999), was a Spanish composer ,


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Handel - Organ Concertos Op 7
Koopman/Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra









Shchedrin - Anna Karenina
Simonov/Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra









Faure - Violin Somatas 1 and 2
Franck - Violin Sonata in A
Grumiaux/Crossley, Sebok









Tubin - Symphonies 2 and 6
Jarvi/Swedish RSO









Weinberg - Piano Quintet
Kuss Quartett, Scheps


----------



## 13hm13

Kullak, Dreyschock – Piano Concertos – Piers Lane (Romantic Piano Concerto – 21)..


----------



## Dulova Harps On

*Johann Sebastian Bach - Frédéric Rivoal, Marie-Claire Alain, Olivier Vernet, Bruno Morin – Concertos Pour 2, 3 Et 4 Orgues
Ligia Digital
2000*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Korngold
Suite, Op. 23
Henri Sigfridsson (piano), Aron Quartett*










Such a gorgeous work and performance.


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Continuing with Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the CD with String Quartets 63-65 (opus 76 4-6).


----------



## sAmUiLc

Best Buy is doing it again, covering at least the half of the screen with their advertisement, making sure I stick with my previous decision not to give any business to them.


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra & Simple Symphony

London Symphony Orchestra, English Chamber Orchestra, Benjamin Britten

Britten: Simple Symphony, Op. 4
Britten: The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, Op. 34
Britten: Variations on a theme of Frank Bridge, Op. 10


*Edward Benjamin Britten, Baron Britten OM CH (22 November 1913 – 4 December 1976) was an English composer, conductor, and pianist.*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Liszt
Piano Concerto No. 2 in A major, S 125
Krystian Zimerman, piano
Boston SO
Ozawa*


----------



## Dulova Harps On

Art Rock said:


> *José María Usandizaga: Dans Le Mer: Poema Sinfónico, Fantasía Para Violonchello Y Orquesta, Hassan Y Meliá: Fantasía Danza, Irurak Bat, Obertura Sinfónica Sobre Un Tema De Canto Llano, Suite En La (Euskadiko Orkestra Sinfonikoa, Asier Polo, Gabriel Chmura, Claves)*
> 
> José María Usandizaga (1887 - 1915) was a Spanish Basque composer. This CD is from a Claves series about Basque composers. Fun romantic music with a clear local accent.


I remember hearing the Fantasia For Violoncello and Orchestra from this quite a few years ago and really loving it. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Brahms
Violin Sonata No. 2 in A, Op. 100
Krysia Osostowicz, Susan Tomes*


----------



## Philidor

Weston said:


> I'm not sure how Karajan can beat his 1960s Beethoven cycle. I've searched for the perfect 9th almost my entire life also, and the Karajan 1963 9th is about as close as it ever gets -- not that I can possibly hear every version!





Neo Romanza said:


> I own several Beethoven symphony cycles, but Karajan's 60s cycle is my favorite out of all the ones I've heard. It is also the only Beethoven symphony cycle I have ripped to a hard drive. I might end up doing Klemperer and Szell, too.


The 9th with the Philharmonia 1955, in Berlin 1962 and in Berlin 1977 are great to see how Karajan became Karajan and why he was criticised later. With the Philharmonia you have great structural understanding, with Berlin 1962 you get ideas which sound Karajan was striving for. In 1977 you can hear how priorities switched from structure to sound.

Maybe I would go for the Berlin 1962 rendition, but only by a small edge.

The comparison of the three recordings is maybe more interesting than the recordings themselves. (I admit that this tells much about my decadence in enjoying music.)

Besides, I cherish some recordings of Beethovens 9th. The idea of looking for "the best" is quite strange to me. There are so many aspects in this work, one rendition perfectly makes aspect 1 shine (and neglects aspect 2 a little bit) and with the other rendition it is vice versa. It is already difficult enough to find a recording where not only the soloists are great but also perfectly work together as a team in terms of ensemble culture.

I like Furtwängler from 19th April 1942 (a nihilistic version due to the circumstances of the rendition) and 22th August 1954 with the Philharmonia. The well-known recording from 1951 at the reopening of the Bayreuth Festival is not first rate imho, in particular the first two movements did not convince me.

With Klemperer, the live recording from 15th November 1957, taken in the middle of the studio recording, is one of my favorites and clearly outshines the studio version to my opinion. - In 1958, Klemperer made a further recording with the Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra. The first two movements are apocalyptical, but the soloists ...


----------



## haydnguy

Ligeti (1923-2006)

String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
String Quartet No. 2
Hommage à Hilding Rosenberg (for Violin and Violoncello)
Baladä şi joc (Ballade and Dance for Two Violins)
Andante and Allegretto (for String Quartet)

Arditti String Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with the Talichs.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 2 C minor KV 406*

Quatuor Talich
Karel Rehak, viola


----------



## Neo Romanza

Philidor said:


> The 9th with the Philharmonia 1955, in Berlin 1962 and in Berlin 1977 are great to see how Karajan became Karajan and why he was criticised later. With the Philharmonia you have great structural understanding, with Berlin 1962 you get ideas which sound Karajan was striving for. In 1977 you can hear how priorities switched from structure to sound.
> 
> Maybe I would go for the Berlin 1962 rendition, but only by a small edge.
> 
> The comparison of the three recordings is maybe more interesting than the recordings themselves. (I admit that this tells much about my decadence in enjoying music.)
> 
> Besides, I cherish some recordings of Beethovens 9th. The idea of looking for "the best" is quite strange to me. There are so many aspects in this work, one rendition perfectly makes aspect 1 shine (and neglects aspect 2 a little bit) and with the other rendition it is vice versa. It is already difficult enough to find a recording where not only the soloists are great but also perfectly work together as a team in terms of ensemble culture.
> 
> I like Furtwängler from 19th April 1942 (a nihilistic version due to the circumstances of the rendition) and 22th August 1954 with the Philharmonia. The well-known recording from 1951 at the reopening of the Bayreuth Festival is not first rate imho, in particular the first two movements did not convince me.
> 
> With Klemperer, the live recording from 15th November 1957, taken in the middle of the studio recording, is one of my favorites and clearly outshines the studio version to my opinion. - In 1958, Klemperer made a further recording with the Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra. The first two movements are apocalyptical, but the soloists ...


I would just like to point that I don't believe in "best" either, but I do believe in personal preference (i. e. favorites). I think trying to find "the best" anything is futile, especially in Beethoven when so many symphony cycles have been recorded through the years.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Some various excerpts from this *Braunfels orchesterlieder* recording:


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more work before bed:

*Debussy
Images, Books I & II
Aimard*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seasons, Hob.XXI:3

Edith Mathis (soprano), Siegfried Jerusalem (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Chorus of the Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Neville Marriner


----------



## Chilham

Britten: The Turn of the Screw (Highlights)
Daniel Harding, Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Ian Bostridge, Joan Rodgers









Britten: Piano Concerto
Ilan Volkov & BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Steven Osborne









Britten: Les Illuminations
Sir Simon Rattle & Berlin Philharmonic, Ian Bostridge


----------



## Viardots

*Haydn: String Quartets Op. 71 & 74 - "Apponyi" Quartets
Tátrai Quartet* (Hungaroton)


----------



## Art Rock

*Geirr Tveitt: Sinfonia Di Soffiatori, Sinfonietta Di Soffiatori, Selections From A Hundred Hardanger Tunes (Royal Norwegian Navy Band, Bjarte Engeset, Naxos)*

A different side from this Norwegian composer: works for wind band. Mostly composed for this type of ensemble, some transcribed by Stig Nordhagen. Interesting CD.


----------



## tortkis

Terry Riley: The Sands (1990) for string quartet and orchestra
Calder Quartet, The Cleveland Orchestra, James Feddeck









rich, dramatic and splendid


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Glad you enjoyed it.


I thought it was your recommendation, Malx, but I was too lazy to check back to be sure. Yes, an unexpectedly excellent Mahler 9.


----------



## Enthusiast

Weston said:


> I'm not sure how Karajan can beat his 1960s Beethoven cycle. *I've searched for the perfect 9th almost my entire life* also, and the Karajan 1963 9th is about as close as it ever gets -- not that I can possibly hear every version!


May you never find it! May there always be a variety of ways of superbly realising this great symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

WF Bach: Flute Music from Dresden

Münchner Flötentrio

Bach, W F: Duet for 2 flutes No. 1 in E minor, F. 54
Bach, W F: Duet for 2 flutes No. 2 in G major, F. 59
Bach, W F: Duet for 2 flutes No. 3 in E flat major, F. 55
Bach, W F: Duet for 2 flutes No. 4 in F major, F. 57
Bach, W F: Sonata in A minor, Fragment (F.49, for 2 Transverse Flutes & B.c)
Bach, W F: Sonata in D major for 2 Transverse Flutes & B.c. (F.47)
Bach, W F: Sonata in D major for 2 Transverse Flutes & B.c. (F.48)


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 5 H310_
*Louisville Orchestra / Robert Whitney *
Rec. 1966
First Edition

Crazily fast, crazily unsubtle, but when it's consistently and relentlessly executed like this, it becomes a vision, and I admire that although I will stop short of saying I like it.


----------



## Rogerx

Ēriks Ešenvalds: The Doors of Heaven

Portland State Chamber Choir, Ethan Sperry


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107*
_
Gautier Capuçon (cello)
Mariinsky Orchestra of Saint-Petersburg
Valéry Gergiev








_


----------



## jurianbai

I'm baaaaaack.
After hiatus from this forum for many years, I recently have a "revival" in classical music listening again. and, if you guys remember , I'm the string quartet guy.

many stories can be told from the last time we share music chat in this forum, but in short, I listen classical music mainly from youtube now. there are crazy amount of video out there to dig.

it's mind blowing that I can find video such as this one :


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann – Chamber Music with Piano

Hrachya Avanesyan (violin), Boris Brovtsyn (violin), Alexander Chaushian (cello), Diemut Poppen (viola), Yevgeny Sudbin (piano)



Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 34
Schumann: Piano Quartet in E flat major, Op. 47


----------



## Bourdon

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Today’s listening
> 
> Handel - Organ Concertos Op 7
> Koopman/Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra
> View attachment 178811
> 
> 
> Shchedrin - Anna Karenina
> Simonov/Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra
> View attachment 178812
> 
> 
> Faure - Violin Somatas 1 and 2
> Franck - Violin Sonata in A
> Grumiaux/Crossley, Sebok
> View attachment 178813
> 
> 
> Tubin - Symphonies 2 and 6
> Jarvi/Swedish RSO
> View attachment 178814
> 
> 
> Weinberg - Piano Quintet
> Kuss Quartett, Scheps
> View attachment 178815


These recordings that Koopman made of the Handel organ concertos are truly top-notch


----------



## Art Rock

*Erkki-Sven Tüür: Symphony No. 9 'Mythos', Incantation of Tempest, Sow The Wind... (Estonian Festival Orchestra, Paavo Järvi, Alpha Classics)*

Tüür's Ninth is not a particular favourite of mine. It is predominantly rhythmic, and for me it tends to outstay its welcome, save for the last soothing minutes (YMMV as always). Incantation of Tempest is a short orchestral work in a similar style. The best work (again imo) is the final track Sow The Wind... All in all, this is one of the less attractive Tüür CD's in my collection.


----------



## MartinDB

Janacek, Jenufa, Mackerras, VPO


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bourdon

John Sheppard


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo & Saint-Saëns: Cello Concertos

Peter Wispelwey (cello)

Flanders Symphony Orchestra, Seiko Kim


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Claudio Abbado: Berliner Philharmoniker (2001)

I think I prefer Abbado's earlier recording with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, but it's a close call. No complaints about this one (so far).


----------



## Enthusiast

This is such a _fresh _CD. The music, the performance are .... fresh and refreshing.


----------



## NLaslow

*Mozart: Die Zauberflöte*
RIAS Kammerchor and Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin - René Jacobs


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra

Paul Watkins (cello), Robert Murray (tenor)

BBC Philharmonic, Edward Gardner

Britten: Four Sea Interludes from Peter Grimes, Op. 33a
Britten: Gloriana - Symphonic Suite Op. 53a
Britten: Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Op. 68


----------



## Bourdon

Mahler

Symphony No.1

I'm going to listen to these recordings again, starting with the first and so on to the ninth. I've only listened to the set once and I wonder if my appreciation has changed.


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> The critics have no bearing on my own opinion. Some critics have trashed Ozawa's Mahler, too, but I think they're wrong. He was a great Mahlerian, it's just that the critics continue to tell us otherwise, so, with this in mind, screw them. If you like the performance and have been moved by it, then I'd like to think the conductor and orchestra did their job.


Your testament is, don't be guided by critics but trust your own ears, however small they may be, eventually they will inevitably get bigger as the years go by.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Joaquín Turina: La Oración del torero
Giacomo Puccini: Crisantemi
Osvaldo Noé Golijov: Tenebrae
Brodsky Quartet performs..
live Jan 7, 2016 Amsterdam
on CD-R


----------



## starthrower

The Buxtehude album features a mix of vocal pieces and trio sonatas. The single CD is over 85 minutes.










My first listen to the Bach Motets. I really enjoyed these beautiful works. But I'm interested to hear some other recordings with slightly smaller forces.


----------



## Vasks

_20th Century Hungarians - Final Day - The Big Guy_

*Bartok - Piano Concerto #1 (Bronfman/Sony)
Bartok - String Quartet #5 (Takacs/London)
Bartok - Cantata profane (Boulez/DG)*


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 (FS76) 'The Inextinguishable'*

_New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert_
Recorded: 12-15 March 2014 (live recording)
Recording Venue: Avery Fisher Hall, Lincoln Center, New York City, United States


----------



## Enthusiast

Is the popularity of Lutoslawski declining? He wrote so many great works but I rarely see them mentioned on this forum these days. This is a very attractive concert, not least for the rarely heard song cycle _Chantefleurs et Chantefables_.


----------



## eljr

*
Adams, J: Violin Concerto*

Leila Josefowicz (violin)
St. Louis Symphony, David Robertson


> The resultant work is expansively beautiful and this fine recording from Leila Josefowicz and the St Louis Symphony Orchestra captures both the energy and lyricism of Adams’s dazzling score.... — BBC Music Magazine, June 2018, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 27th Apr 2018
*Catalogue No:* 7559793510
*Label:* Nonesuch
*Length:* 33 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
June 2018
Editor's Choice









Record Review
9th June 2018
Recording of the Week









Gramophone Awards
2019
Finalist - Concerto


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Daniel Barenboim: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1993)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major
Pascal Rogé / Het Gelders Orkest / Ramón Tebar
live Oct 23, 2015
on CD-R


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

piano sonatas 1-2 & 3


----------



## eljr

Neo Romanza said:


> I own several Beethoven symphony cycles, but Karajan's 60s cycle is my favorite out of all the ones I've heard. It is also the only Beethoven symphony cycle I have ripped to a hard drive. I might end up doing Klemperer and Szell, too.


Can you qualify a bit what makes Karajan's preferable to Rattle's? 

I believe I am influenced heavily by the excellence in sound quality of the Rattle cycle.


----------



## Rogerx

Quatuor Modigliani: Intuition

Quatuor Modigliani


Arriaga: String Quartet No. 3 in E flat major
Mozart: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, K159
Schubert: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, D46


----------



## eljr

sAmUiLc said:


> Best Buy is doing it again, covering at least the half of the screen with their advertisement, making sure I stick with my previous decision not to give any business to them.


?????


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing five back-to-back British 5th symphonies:

*Alwyn
Symphony No. 5, 'Hydriotaphia'
London Philharmonic
Alwyn*










*Bax
Symphony No. 5
London Philharmonic
Thomson*










*Arnold
Symphony No. 5, Op 74
RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra
Andrew Penny*










*Rubbra
Symphony No. 5, Op. 63
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Hickox*










*Vaughan Williams
Symphony No. 5 in D
LSO
Previn*


----------



## starthrower

Enthusiast said:


> Is the popularity of Lutoslawski declining? He wrote so many great works but I rarely see them mentioned on this forum these days.


Not for me. I hold composers including Lutoslawski, and Ligeti in the highest regard.


----------



## starthrower

Also includes a solo bassoon work by each composer.


----------



## eljr

*Colours of Christmas*

Bragernes kirkes ungdomskor, Ed Lojeski (musicarranger)
Beate Strømme Fevang

*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* LWC1231
*Label:* LAWO
*Length:* 51 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> Can you qualify a bit what makes Karajan's preferable to Rattle's?
> 
> I believe I am influenced heavily by the excellence in sound quality of the Rattle cycle.


Well, first of all, I'm not a huge fan of Rattle. His strength in conducting, for me, is 20th Century music. Give him Beethoven or Schubert and he might as well be holding a cold turkey. He doesn't seem to have much of an affinity for the 19th Century. That's just my own opinion. But, also, when you add in his micromanaging conducting to Beethoven, it's a recipe for disaster. He tries to get every moment just right, but rarely does he just let the orchestra do its job. In other words, he gets in the way. Karajan could be the same way as he got older, but at least he allowed the orchestra to rip from time to time and tried to achieve a beautiful, unified sound. In the particular cycle I'm referring to (Karajan's Beethoven 60s cycle), he unleashes the beast in these performances and you can hear a true affinity for the music, which is what I don't hear in Rattle's Beethoven. Anyway, these are just some observations that I've made over years of listening to Karajan and Rattle.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Is the popularity of Lutoslawski declining? He wrote so many great works but I rarely see them mentioned on this forum these days. This is a very attractive concert, not least for the rarely heard song cycle _Chantefleurs et Chantefables_.


I'm not sure about a "decline", but I honestly don't see a lot of listeners on this thread listen to post-WWII music. I mean there are a few regulars that do of course. Lutosławski is one of my favorite composers. I've said this on another forum many times, but I believe he has written some of most magnificent song cycles of the late 20th Century. Thankfully, he wrote wonderfully in most genres: orchestral, concerti, chamber, etc. Poland has produced some incredible composers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Trio Sonatas da Chiesa Nos. 1 through 5*


----------



## Enthusiast

Excellent!


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Peter Maxwell Davies: Naxos Quartets Nos. 3 & 4*

Maggini Quartet

Link to complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nwgQ7gNDANqkTY58gjWdXfzNJ6XMz8j44


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Brahms Lieder*

Anna Lucia Richter (mezzo), Ammiel Bushakevitz (piano)

"The lower female voice was Brahms’s favourite vocal type, and Richter’s has a warmly sensual sound which is multidimensional without heaviness...These musicians have a dynamic understanding of text, and find the right balance between architectural sweep, fidelity to notated details and freedom, imagination and flexibility."
- BBC Music Magazine

Link to complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nFA1UFh0R4eJcGMbFjgbxky461EkU8LiU



*Works*

Brahms: Gesänge (5), Op. 72
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 3 Nos. 1-6
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 7 Nos. 1-6
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 71 Nos. 1-5
Brahms: Lieder (4), Op. 96
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 105
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 106
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 107
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 49
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 94
Brahms: Lieder (6), Op. 86
Brahms: Lieder und Gesänge (8), Op. 57
Brahms: Lieder und Gesänge (9), Op. 32
Brahms: Lieder und Romanzen, Op. 14, Nos. 1-8
Brahms: Romanzen und Lieder Op. 84



Spoiler: Anna Lucia Richter & Ammiel Bushakevitz, Brahms: Sandmännchen, live at Wigmore Hall, London


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3/ Saint-Saëns: Symphonie en fa Urbs Roma

Thierry Escaich (organ), Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3/ Saint-Saëns: Symphonie en fa Urbs Roma
> 
> Thierry Escaich (organ), Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


The _Symphonie en fa Urbs Roma_ is incredibly underrated! The Impressionism of Debussy and Ravel isn't too far off in this work.


----------



## eljr

*O Holy Night – A Merton Christmas*

Choir of Merton College, Oxford & Oxford Philharmonic Orchestra, Benjamin Nicholas


> There are many vibrantly, energetic moment here…In many ways, though, the best singing comes in quieter moment: Elizabeth Poston’s Jesus Christ the apple tree, with the top line sweetly profiled... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2017, 3 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 20th Oct 2017
*Catalogue No:* DCD34192
*Label:* Delphian
*Length:* 68 minutes


----------



## Malx

A little earlier a couple of recordings of this weeks string quartet selection.

*Rubbra, String Quartet No 3 - Dante Quartet / Maggini Quartet.*


















Now, some marvellous pianism on display:
*Brahms, Piano Sonata No 3 & Theme and Variations in D minor + Schubert, Piano Sonata D557 & 2 Sherzi D593 - Radu Lupu.








*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

From Karajan's 1963 cycle.


----------



## Chilham

Chilham said:


> Britten: The Turn of the Screw (Highlights)
> Daniel Harding, Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Ian Bostridge, Joan Rodgers


Enjoyed the highlights so much, I downloaded the whole thing and going again.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Lutoslawski ....


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various orchestral works part two
for late afternoon and early evening.

Violin Concerto in A op.101 (1907-08): a)
_Symphonischer Prolog zu einer Tragödie _for orchestra
op.108 (1908): b)

a) with Manfred Scherzer (vn.) and the Staatskapelle Dresden/Herbert Blomstedt
b) with the Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin/Heinz Rögner









Suite in A-minor for violin and piano op.103a, arr. for violin and
orchestra by Adalbert Baranski (five movements) and Max
Reger (_Aria_ movement only) (orig. 1908):









_Weihegesang _[_Song of Consecration_]_ in A _for alto, mixed choir and
wind orchestra WoO/V6 [Text: Otto Liebmann] (1908):

with Ursula Kunz (alt.)


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm not sure about a "decline", but I honestly don't see a lot of listeners on this thread listen to post-WWII music. I mean there are a few regulars that do of course. Lutosławski is one of my favorite composers. I've said this on another forum many times, but I believe he has written some of most magnificent song cycles of the late 20th Century. Thankfully, he wrote wonderfully in most genres: orchestral, concerti, chamber, etc. Poland has produced some incredible composers.


When I first discovered this forum twelve years ago all I wanted to hear was post WW2 composers and I got turned into tons of great stuff. But since then I've been exploring all kinds of other music I neglected in the past. But I wouldn't go to my desert island without some Lutoslawski, Ligeti, Messiaen, Dutilleux, Saariaho, Schnittke, and several others.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing an early American modernist program:

*Ruggles
Evocations
Buffalo Philharmonic
MTT*










*Crawford Seeger
Music for Small Orchestra
Schönberg Ensemble
Knussen*










*Ives
Orchestral Set No. 2
Cleveland Orchestra & Chorus
Christoph von Dohnányi*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lutoslawski, Paganini Variations, Paroles Tissees*

The Paroles Tissees was written for Peter Pears, and though this recording features a different singer, I can hear the distinctiveness of Pears that was brought out in the vocal writing.


----------



## Becca

Philidor said:


> The 9th with the Philharmonia 1955, in Berlin 1962 and in Berlin 1977 are great to see how Karajan became Karajan and why he was criticised later. With the Philharmonia you have great structural understanding, with Berlin 1962 you get ideas which sound Karajan was striving for. In 1977 you can hear how priorities switched from structure to sound.


I have to wonder just how much of the 1950s Philarmonia/Karajan was due to the powerful influence of Walter Legge ... or perhaps the later changes were a reaction to that ... or ...? Whichever they were, I find myself much preferring those 50s recordings. I definitely feel that later Karajan could have sometimes used a counterbalancing influence.


----------



## haziz

*Holst: The Planets, Op. 32*
_
Lorna Cooke DeVaron (chorus master)
Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus
William Steinberg_
Recorded: 1970-09-28
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston


----------



## eljr

*The Church Music of John Sheppard*

The Collected Vernacular Works - Vol. 1
The Academia Musica Choir, Aryan O. Arji


> At its best, this choir has a familiar warmth and cohesion, and when it builds up a head of steam...the result is pleasing enough; that said, significant problems of intonation beset these performances,... — Gramophone Magazine, January 2014 More…



*Release Date:* 2nd Sep 2013
*Catalogue No:* PRCD1081
*Label:* Priory
*Length:* 60 minutes


----------



## eljr

haziz said:


> *Holst: The Planets, Op. 32*
> 
> _Lorna Cooke DeVaron (chorus master)
> Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus
> William Steinberg_
> Recorded: 1970-09-28
> Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston



My very first classical album!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Sergei Rachmaninov* (1873-1943):* All-night vigil, op.37* (1914), as recorded in 2000 by the National Academic Choir of Ukraine "Dumka", directed by *Yevhen Savchuk*. With Olga Borusense, soprano. Yuri Korinnyk, tenor. Mykhaylo Tyschchenko, tenor. 

This appears to have been one of Rachmaninov's own favorite compositions. To me this is a benchmark recording of this work, which by the way should not be called 'Vespers', I read on Wikipedia, as "...only the first six of its fifteen movements set texts from the Russian Orthodox canonical hour of Vespers."


----------



## Enthusiast

Two Schumann violin sonatas.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Schreker* (1878-1934): *Phantastische Ouvertüre, op.15* (1904), as recorded in 1987 by the *Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra*, conducted by *Edgar Seipenbusch*.

Although Schreker seems to have primarily been an operatic composer, there are several little gems that can stand on their own. To me, this is one of them. Wikipedia adds: "Schreker's fame and influence were at their peak during the early years of the Weimar Republic when he was the most performed living opera composer after Richard Strauss. The decline of his artistic fortunes began with the mixed reception given to_ Irrelohe_ in Cologne in 1924 under Otto Klemperer and the failure of _Der singende Teufel_, given in Berlin in 1928 under Erich Kleiber. Political developments and the spread of anti-Semitism were also contributory factors, both of which heralded the end of Schreker's career."


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Donald Francis Tovey* (1875-1940): *Piano concerto in A, op.15* (1903), as recorded in 2009 in the UK by *Steven Osborne* (piano) with the *BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Martyn Brabbins.*

This was a pleasant surprise. Before my TC membership I had never even heard of Tovey, but he's the kind of Late Romanticist that I often like.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Frédéric Chopin* (1810-1849): *Nocturnes, op.37* (1839), as recorded by* Arhur Rubinstein* in 1965. 

Through the years I've tried several sets of Chopin's Nocturnes by various artists, but ultimately I find myself returning to Rubinstein; I even prefer him to François. However, for other Chopin classics I prefer a variety of other performers, e.g. Claudio Arrau, Martha Argerich, Georges Cziffra, Louis Lortie, Bella Davidovich, and Vladimir Horowitz.


----------



## Bourdon

Corelli

Concertos 8-12


----------



## Shoskofiev

Art Rock said:


> *Geirr Tveitt: Sinfonia Di Soffiatori, Sinfonietta Di Soffiatori, Selections From A Hundred Hardanger Tunes (Royal Norwegian Navy Band, Bjarte Engeset, Naxos)*
> 
> A different side from this Norwegian composer: works for wind band. Mostly composed for this type of ensemble, some transcribed by Stig Nordhagen. Interesting CD.


All what I've heard by this composer has not been less than enthralling, and this CD contains very cool works.


----------



## eljr

*Beethoven: The Symphonies*

Annette Dasch (soprano), Eva Vogel (mezzo-soprano), Christian Elsner (tenor), Dimitry Ivashchenko (bass)
Rundfunkchor Berlin, Berliner Philharmoniker, Sir Simon Rattle

*Release Date:* 21st Sep 2018
*Catalogue No:* BPHR160093


Number 9


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata No. 8*

I'm always up for this piece, and I noticed the Hungerford recording was referenced earlier. MusicWeb says of this recording, "Those who want to be stirred, and sometimes shaken, will enjoy the challenge they pose." Well, if it's good enough for James Bond, it's worth a listen.


----------



## Georgieva

*Mozart 
Requiem in D minor, KV626*

Karl Bohm


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2
Yuja Wang / Concertgebouw Orchestra / Gustavo Gimeno
live Oct 29. 2015
on CD-R


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven, the two violin romances, Kremer / Harnoncourt. 💿


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing from these new acquisitions:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82

Strauss
Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24

Münchner Philharmoniker
Celibidache*


----------



## Georgieva

*Rimsky-Korsakov: Overture and Suites from the Operas*
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Philidor

Enthusiast said:


> Two Schumann violin sonatas.


Brilliant idea for the week between Eternity Sunday and first Sunday in Advent.

*Robert Schumann

Violin Sonata No. 1 A minor op. 105
Violin Sonata No. 3 A minor WoO 2
Violin Sonata No. 2 D minor op. 121*

Carolin Widmann, violin
Dénes Várjon, piano


----------



## sAmUiLc

Weber: Trio for Piano, Flute, Cello in g G minor, Op. 63
Hélène Couvert / Juliette Hurel / Quirine Viersen
live Jan 3, 2016 @ Concertgebouw
on CD-R


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 54*

_West German Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rudolph Barshai








_


----------



## Montarsolo

De Falla, El amor Brujo, Grace Bumbry / Lorin Maazel. 💿


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Montarsolo said:


> Beethoven, the two violin romances, Kremer / Harnoncourt. 💿
> 
> View attachment 178832


Sometimes I just don't understand cover designers. Who on earth would think: "Yeah, let's use black text on this dark background..."? You don't need to have a Ph.D. in typography to see that this wouldn't be the best combination...


----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> Well, first of all, I'm not a huge fan of Rattle. His strength in conducting, for me, is 20th Century music. Give him Beethoven or Schubert and he might as well be holding a cold turkey. He doesn't seem to have much of an affinity for the 19th Century. That's just my own opinion. But, also, when you add in his micromanaging conducting to Beethoven, it's a recipe for disaster. He tries to get every moment just right, but rarely does he just let the orchestra do its job. In other words, he gets in the way. Karajan could be the same way as he got older, but at least he allowed the orchestra to rip from time to time and tried to achieve a beautiful, unified sound. In the particular cycle I'm referring to (Karajan's Beethoven 60s cycle), he unleashes the beast in these performances and you can hear a true affinity for the music, which is what I don't hear in Rattle's Beethoven. Anyway, these are just some observations that I've made over years of listening to Karajan and Rattle.



I am not a huge fan of Rattle either, but his second cycle with the Berlin Philharmonic is significantly better than his earlier go with Vienna in 2002. Still not in my top five or ten Beethoven cycles but good nonetheless. Karajan's 1963 and 1977 cycles are excellent!

The Piano Concertos with Brendel playing and Rattle conducting are very good, although again not my first choice for the piano concertos.


----------



## Branko

Stravinsky Violin Concerto

Oistrakh playing live in February 1963 with Kondrashin conducting. Probably a must-have for anyone interested in this concerto. Not sure how to describe this performance....it is superb as a whole; violin, orchestra and ensemble. Really quite uncompromising.


----------



## eljr

*Britten‘s War Requiem: 50th anniversary in Coventry*

Erin Wall (soprano), Mark Padmore (tenor) & Hanno Müller-Brachmann (baritone)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, CBSO Chorus & CBSO Youth Chorus, Andris Nelsons


> The three soloists are not, perhaps, quite as eminently as the originals, but they're all excellent...[Nelsons's] un-English reading, more tautly controlled and vigorous than Britten's own, reveals... — BBC Music Magazine, January 2013, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Oct 2012
*Catalogue No:* 108070
*Label:* Arthaus Musik


----------



## Montarsolo

Ravel, ballet Ma Mère l’Oye, Pierre Monteux 💿










I'm not a fan of Ravel but I think this is very beautiful music I must confess.


----------



## Monsalvat

Hector Berlioz: _Te Deum_
Claudio Abbado: European Community Youth Orchestra (1981)
London Symphony Chorus, London Philharmonic Choir, Wooburn Singers, St Albans School Choir, Haberdashers' Aske's School Choir, The Southend Boys' Choir, Desborough School Choir, The Choir of Forest School, Winnersh, The Choirboys of High Wycombe Parish Church
Francisco Araiza, tenor; Martin Haselböck, organ

An old favorite of mine, but one I haven't heard in years. I think I need to find myself a copy of Colin Davis' 1969 recording, even though I'm still very happy with this one.









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 25* in C major, KV 503
Daniel Barenboim, piano; Otto Klemperer: New Philharmonia Orchestra (1967)

I think it's apparent in this recording that the New Philharmonia was not at the standards it had held ten years prior, unfortunately; there are more lapses of ensemble than I would have liked. The recording is still enjoyable, though. The piano is set slightly right of center. To my knowledge, this is the only Mozart piano concerto that Klemperer recorded for EMI. Barenboim plays this music rather politely, I think; there is a nice brightness, or sparkle, but maybe it is a little too effortless-sounding for my tastes. I generally like Szell's recordings of the Mozart piano concerti, and going from Szell to Klemperer is a bit of a paradigm shift. Still, a fine recording of a fine work, and an album I will be returning to again.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Théodore Dubois* (1837-1924): *Messe de la Délivrance* (1918), as recorded in 2009 by the Chanteurs de Sainte-Thérèse, Chœur classique d'Ottawa, Chœur Tremblant, Chœur philharmonique du Nouveau Monde, conducted by *Michel Brousseau*.

My Prestomusic MP3 downloads of this Mass turned out to contain faulty audio clicks in the Gloria and the Credo (bad encoding). I've reported this, and Prestomusic requested the label to correct and republish their MP3's, which they did. I could then re-download my original order. Problem solved. Excellent service 
I still choose not to stream any music. I do not want my music availability to depend on an Internet connection.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> I am not a huge fan of Rattle either, but his second cycle with the Berlin Philharmonic is significantly better than his earlier go with Vienna in 2002. Still not in my top five or ten Beethoven cycles but good nonetheless. Karajan's 1963 and 1977 cycles are excellent!
> 
> The Piano Concertos with Brendel playing and Rattle conducting are very good, although again not my first choice for the piano concertos.


I seldom listen to Beethoven, so I'm going to have to take your word for it in regards to Rattle's second cycle with the Berliners.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
_
Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle_
Work length 30:30


----------



## Barbebleu

Mahler 6 - Bertini. Lovely.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonata Opus 8, Pathetique*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, WAB 104
Münchner Philharmoniker
Celibidache*










A monumental set. Also worth looking into, for those that love Celibidache's Bruckner, are his live recordings from Tokyo (also with the Münchner Philharmoniker). These recordings are issued from Sony Music Japan and are definitely worth your time.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
Quatuor Psophos
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Malx

A symphony that took me a long time to get to grips with but now that I have I am discovering a good number of fine performances of it.
*Elgar, Symphony No 2 - Hallé Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder. *

I was going to suggest this is a fine recent recording until I checked - it was recorded in 2003. In my world I guess that is fairly recent, and fairly sad! But whatever, I regard this as a very fine disc.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> A symphony that took me a long time to get to grips with but now that I have I am discovering a good number of fine performances of it.
> *Elgar, Symphony No 2 - Hallé Orchestra, Sir Mark Elder. *
> 
> I was going to suggest this is a fine recent recording until I checked - it was recorded in 2003. In my world I guess that is fairly recent, and fairly sad! But whatever, I regard this as a very fine disc.


I loved Elgar's 2nd on first-listen, but this love only deepened over the years. The Elder is quite a good performance, but my favorite comes from Andrew Davis/Philharmonia on Signum Classics:










It's a live performance and, although I'm not a big fan of Andrew Davis' conducting, his Elgar is superb.


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> It's a live performance and, although I'm not a big fan of Andrew Davis' conducting, his Elgar is superb.


Thanks for the recommendation. I've found it on Qobuz so I'll get around to streaming it later in the week.

I do have the Andrew Davis BBC SO twofer set that came out on Teldec a good while ago and can't remember being overly impressed but live recordings can have that extra frisson that can make a difference.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I've found it on Qobuz so I'll get around to streaming it later in the week.
> 
> I do have the Andrew Davis BBC SO twofer set that came out on Teldec a good while ago and can't remember being overly impressed but live recordings can have that extra frisson that can make a difference.


Yeah, I wasn't impressed with Andrew Davis' earlier Elgar performances. He's of course much older in these live performances and there's an electricity in the performance. I'm not one to cry to music (even though I have before), but his interpretation of the second movement _Larghetto_ is heartbreaking.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Weinberg
Symphony No. 6, Op. 79
Wiener Sängerknaben, Wiener Symphoniker
Vladimir Fedoseyev*


----------



## haziz




----------



## littlejohnuk1

Do I need to say anything?


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc

The flavor is definitely different from the others I used to hear and taste. French?


----------



## sAmUiLc

eljr said:


> ?????


If you didn't experience it then good for you. An advertising was covering more than half of the bottom page of this forum, making it very difficult to read or post contents. It lasted several hours last night. Same thing happened a month and a half (?) ago. Both times it featured the Best Buy ad. That was what I was referring to. Now I don't see it.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Something to calm down with.


----------



## Bkeske

Back to my RCO Live box, I have really enjoyed this.

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Live The Radio Recordings 2000-2010
RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music

Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 7

CD #7/#8.1

Verbey - Lied (2007) For Trombone And Orchestra; Markus Stenz conducting
Bruckner - Symphony No. 8 In C Minor (1884-90); Zubin Mehta conducting


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Falla
El amor brujo
Nati Mistral (contralto)
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos*










A stunning performance of a masterpiece.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

For the 1st concerto


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two death-haunted symphonies:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 9 in D
Boston SO
Ozawa*










*Schnittke
Symphony No. 8
Royal Stockholm PO
Rozhdestvensky*


----------



## sAmUiLc

#6


----------



## Bkeske

Continuing with CD# 8 following the Bruckner finale 

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Live The Radio Recordings 2000-2010
RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music

Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 7

CD #8.2-8.7

Escher - Musique Pour L'esprit En Deuil (1943); Bernard Haitink conducting
Nas - No Reason To Panic (2006) For Wind Orchestra, Percussion And Double Basses; David Robertson conducting
Adès - Asyla, Op.17 (1997); Daniel Harding conducting


----------



## Kiki

janwillemvanaalst said:


> Sometimes I just don't understand cover designers. Who on earth would think: "Yeah, let's use black text on this dark background..."? You don't need to have a Ph.D. in typography to see that this wouldn't be the best combination...


I don't have this disc, but I suspect this is a scan of the slip case cover, and the text that appears as "black" are "shiny silver" in reality.

I said that because I have Harnoncourt's Beethoven symphony set, also from Teldec, that has a similar cover design. The text on the slip case is printed in "shiny silver". But if I hold the box in my hand and move it to change the viewing angle, then at some angles the text will appear as "black". I also scanned it. The text appears as "dark gray", very close to black in fact. I think that is caused by the scanner shining a light on the flatbed at an angle.

Edit: I do agree some cover designs concerning text are difficult to comprehend. That is also the case in other aspects of life. I remember when I was still working, I once went to an "innovation" seminar held within our company, that talked about a lot of things, including a new standard email template, that had grey or orange text on white background. I was feeling sarcastic and I questioned why not using white text on white background, because white was "pure" and "righteous", but unfortunately the whole room fell silent.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Bkeske

Finishing this evening with another Tidal recommendation


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Totenfeier
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Jurowski*










*Berg
Sieben frühe Lieder
Renée Fleming (soprano)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado*










*Schoenberg
Chamber Symphony No. 2, Op. 38b
Philharmonia Orchestra
Robert Craft*


----------



## Rogerx

Falla: La Vida Breve

Nancy Fabiola Herrera (Salud), Aquiles Machado (Paco), Cristina Faus (La Abuela), José Antonio López (Tío Sarvaor), Raquel Lojendio (Carmela), Josep Miquel Ramon (Manuel)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena


----------



## sAmUiLc

Andante CDs were expensive but their restoration job was second to none. Here Les préludes especially is awesome. Naxos has exatly the same recording but there is no comparison between the two in their transfers.


----------



## Rogerx

A. Williams: 'En la sierra' y otras obras para piano, Vol. 4

Valentin Surif (piano)


Williams, Alberto: En la sierra Suite, Op. 32
Williams, Alberto: Madrigales (4), Op. 39
Williams, Alberto: Sur la terrasse Suite, Op. 25
Williams, Alberto: Waltz Air No. 13, Op. 109
Williams, Alberto: Waltz Air No. 7, Op. 69


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Haydn: Complete String Quartets (Kodaly Quartet, Naxos)*

Continuing with Haydn's string quartets for the early morning SQ routine, and actually not from this box, because I bought the CD's all separately (too lazy to search for each cover). Today it is the final CD with String Quartets 66-67 (opus 77 1-2).


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Handel - Organ Concertos Op 4
Koopman/Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra 









Orbon - 3 Versiones sinfonicas 
Villa-Lobos - Bachianas brasileiras No 2
Estevez - Noon on the Prairie
Chavez - Sinfonia india
Mata/Simon Bolivar SO









Wright - Sonata
Ives - Piano Sonata 2, Concord
Hamelin, piano


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Villa-Lobos
Fantasia for soprano saxophone and chamber orchestra
John Harle, soprano saxophone
ASMF
Marriner*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The 7 Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1C

Nicolas Stavy (piano)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Geirr Tveitt *(1908-1981):* Piano concerto no.4, op.130* ("*Aurora Borealis*", 1947), as recorded in 2009 by *Håvard Gimse* (piano) with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra, conducted by *Bjarte Engeset.*

Saw this obscure Norwegian composer recently in this thread, and after having read about Nadia Boulanger's praise for him, decided to try his fourth piano concerto "Aurora Borealis". Not bad!


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with the Talichs.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 3 C major KV 515*

Quatuor Talich
Karel Rehak, viola


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Edward Elgar *(1857-1934):* Variations on an original theme "Enigma", op.36* (1899), as recorded in 1985 by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Sir *Yehudi Menuhin*.

Still one of Elgar's highlights, I think.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Frédéric Chopin* (1810-1849): *Piano sonata no.3 in B minor, op.58* (1844), as recorded in 2011 by *Daniil Trifonov*.

Somehow I love everything that this bloke records or performs. I exchanged my recording of Chopin's third Piano sonata by Fiorentino for this one.


----------



## Chilham

Lutosławski: Concerto for Orchestra
Edward Gardner, The BBC Symphony Orchestra









Lutosławski: Symphony No. 3
Hannu Lintu, The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra









Lutosławski: Chain 2
Edward Gardner, The BBC Symphony Orchestra, Tasmin Little









Lutosławski: String Quartet
Royal String Quartet









Lutosławski: Jeux Venitiens
Hannu Lintu, The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concerto 14, Ingrid Haebler, Colin Davis.


----------



## Rogerx

Gabriel Fauré: Horizons II

Simon Zaoui, Pierre Fouchenneret, Raphaël Merlin, Quatuor Strada

Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 1 in C minor Op. 15
Fauré: Piano Quartet No. 2 in G minor, Op. 45
Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89
Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor Op. 115
Fauré: Sérénade, Op. 98
Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121


----------



## Art Rock

* 
Galina Ustvolskaya: Piano Concerto, Symphony No. 1 (Ural Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitri Liss, Oleg Malov, Boris Pinkhasovitch, Pavel Semagin, Megadisc)*

As you may have noticed, I am currently at the T/U composers in my continuing effort to re-play and catalogue all my CD's. That means it is finally time for the Lady with the Hammer, Russian composer Galina Ustvolskaya (1919 - 2006). The Piano concerto (1946) is a relatively early work. The more important composition is her first symphony from 1955, for orchestra and two amplified boys' voices (singing poems by Italian poet Gianni Rodari, translated into Russian).


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano trio's KV 502 & KV 469, Pires, Dumay, Wang.


----------



## sAmUiLc

janwillemvanaalst said:


> .. I exchanged my recording of Chopin's third Piano sonata by Fiorentino for this one.


It is interesting you say that because it was the only APR Fiorentino CD (paired with D960) I got rid of among several I had acquired. I am not going to say they were bad but I already had enough recordings of those two pieces I preferred.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The Best Buy ad is doing it again. I wonder if we are going to suffer it through the whole X-mas time.


----------



## neoshredder

Elgar - Symphony 1


----------



## Barbebleu

Mahler 7 - Bertini. Exceptional.


----------



## Barbebleu

Here’s a link to a nice little site.








Classical Composers


Guides to the greatest classical composers in history from the world's leading classical music magazine, Gramophone




www.gramophone.co.uk


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig

Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer

Works

Beethoven: Abscheulicher! Wo eilst du hin? (from Fidelio)
Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)
Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## HerbertNorman

Edmund Rubbra - 1st , 3d and 4th String Quartets played by the Maggini Quartet - Naxos


----------



## Bourdon

Sheppard

earlier this morning..


----------



## Barbebleu

Rogerx said:


> Brahms, Wagner, Beethoven: Christa Ludwig
> 
> Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)
> 
> Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus, Otto Klemperer
> 
> Works
> 
> Beethoven: Abscheulicher! Wo eilst du hin? (from Fidelio)
> Beethoven: Fidelio, Op. 72
> Brahms: Alto Rhapsody, Op. 53
> Mahler: Das irdische Leben (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
> Mahler: Des Knaben Wunderhorn (1899 version)
> Mahler: Ich atmet' einen linden Duft (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Ich bin der Welt abhanden gekommen (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Rückert-Lieder
> Mahler: Blicke mir nicht in die Lieder! (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Liebst Du um Schönheit (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Um Mitternacht (Rückert-Lieder)
> Mahler: Wo die schönen Trompeten blasen (Des Knaben Wunderhorn)
> Wagner: Mild und leise 'Isolde's Liebestod' (from Tristan und Isolde)
> Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
> Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


One of my all time favourite albums. 😎


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Peterson-Berger: Symphony No. 5 in B minor 'Solitudo'/ Peterson-Berger: Violin Concerto in F sharp minor

Ulf Wallin (violin)

Norrkoeping Symphony Orchestra, Michail Jurowski


----------



## MartinDB

Art Rock said:


> *
> Galina Ustvolskaya: Piano Concerto, Symphony No. 1 (Ural Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitri Liss, Oleg Malov, Boris Pinkhasovitch, Pavel Semagin, Megadisc)*
> 
> As you may have noticed, I am currently at the T/U composers in my continuing effort to re-play and catalogue all my CD's. That means it is finally time for the Lady with the Hammer, Russian composer Galina Ustvolskaya (1919 - 2006). The Piano concerto (1946) is a relatively early work. The more important composition is her first symphony from 1955, for orchestra and two amplified boys' voices (singing poems by Italian poet Gianni Rodari, translated into Russian).


Do you know her octet? One of the scariest pieces


----------



## Art Rock

MartinDB said:


> Do you know her octet? One of the scariest pieces


Agreed. It will be in the CD player one of these weeks.


----------



## MartinDB

John Adams

Harmonielehre
Shaker Loops
Slonimsky's Paradox
My Father Knew Charles Ives
Tomba Lontana
Lollapalooza


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 & Tone Poems

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy

Sibelius: Finlandia, Op. 26
Sibelius: Romance in C major for strings, Op. 42
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Sibelius: Valse Triste, Op. 44 No. 1


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

Livre du Saint Sacrement

Impressive rendition by Hans-Ola Ericsson on the organ Messiaen played on for years.
Not an easy organ work,but nevertheless enchanting in its effect.


----------



## Montarsolo

Bruckner 4, Klemperer


----------



## Rogerx

Serenades

Tchaikovsky - Elgar - Mozart

Zürcher Kammerorchester Daniel Hope


Elgar: Serenade for Strings in E minor, Op. 20
Mozart: Serenade No. 13 in G major, K525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for strings in C major, Op. 48


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Bantock - Overture to a Greek Tragedy (Braithwaite/Lyrita)
Ireland - Legend for Piano & Orchestra (Parkin/MHS)
Delius - Over the Hills & Far Away (Beecham/Seraphim)
Brian - Symphony #31 (Mackerras/EMI)*


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Estampes
Les Frescoes du Piero della Francesca H352_
*Gottwaldov State Symphony Orchestra / Rostislav Hališka *
Rec. 1978
Panton

Great orchestral transparency in Estampes, so-so in Frescoes.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphony in C major, D944 'The Great'


Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Enthusiast

Elgar 1 - one of the Colin Davis recordings - plus two Berlioz overtures (King Lear and Beatrice and Benedict).


----------



## Flamme

Breakfast - Wednesday - Petroc's classical rise and shine - BBC Sounds


Petroc Trelawny presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Bourdon

Richard Strauss

Metamorphosen


----------



## darylchambers61

Malx said:


> A little earlier a couple of recordings of this weeks string quartet selection.
> 
> *Rubbra, String Quartet No 3 - Dante Quartet / Maggini Quartet.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, some marvellous pianism on display:
> *Brahms, Piano Sonata No 3 & Theme and Variations in D minor + Schubert, Piano Sonata D557 & 2 Sherzi D593 - Radu Lupu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lupu playing Schubert is my idea of heaven.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 6 in A minor
Wiener Philharmoniker
Maazel*










So far, I've been thoroughly impressed with Maazel's Mahler cycle on Sony. Slower tempi, but still so powerful and the music doesn't loose any of its overall structure.


----------



## Rogerx

Voice of Nature: The Anthropocene

Renée Fleming (soprano), Yannick Nézet-Séguin (piano)


Fauré: Au bord de l'eau, Op. 8 No. 1 (Prudhomme)
Fauré: En sourdine, Op. 58 No. 2 (Verlaine)
Fauré: Les berceaux, Op. 23 No. 1
Fauré: Prison, Op. 83 No. 1
Fauré: Rêve d'amour, Op. 5 No. 2
Grieg: Seks Sange, Op. 48
Hahn, R: L'Enamourée
Hahn, R: L'heure exquise
Hahn, R: Les étoiles (No. 9 of Douze Rondels)
Liszt: S'il est un charmant gazon, S284
Liszt: Über allen Gipfeln ist Ruh (Wandrers Nachtlied II), S.306
Muhly: Endless Space
Puts: Evening
Shaw, C: Aurora Borealis


----------



## Anooj




----------



## Bourdon

Mahler

Symphony No.2


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

Enjoying a great second from Mahler with Maazel and the Vienna Philharmonic.


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi, Leclair, Locatelli: Violin Concertos

Théotime Langlois de Swarte, Les Ombres



Leclair, J-M: Concerto Op. 7 No. 5 in A minor
Leclair, J-M: Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 10 No. 3
Locatelli: L'Arte del Violino Op. 3, Concerto No. 8
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in B minor, RV 384
Vivaldi: Violin Concerto in C Major, RV. 179a 'Per Anna Maria'


One of the better buys this year


----------



## Enthusiast

Beethoven concertos 3 and 4.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Lauro: Guitar Music, Vol. 1 - Venezuelan Waltzes - 8.554348 | Discover more releases from Naxos


Conveniently buy, stream or download at Naxos anytime. Add 8.554348 from Naxos to your classical music collection today.



www.naxos.com


----------



## Georgieva

John Sheppard
Mass "Cantate" 
Spiritus Sanctus


----------



## Philidor

Schumann again.

*Robert Schumann

Violin Sonata No. 1 A minor op. 105
Violin Sonata No. 2 D minor op. 123
3 Romances for Violin and Piano op. 94*

Christian Ferras, violin
Pierre Barbizet, piano


----------



## Georgieva

Unique performance!

Rachmaninov. Preludes 
Moura Lympany


----------



## Malx

*Holmboe, Concerto No1 (Piano & Orchestra) + Concerto No 3 (Clarinet & Orchestra) - Noriko Ogawa, Martin Frost, Aalborg Symphony Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes.








*


----------



## Floeddie

*Dmitri Shostakovich: YoYo Ma Plays Shostakovitch - Cello Sonata in D minor Op. 40*


First listen of an impulse purchase, I am not let down. YoYo Ma is gifted. I'll be back.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some shorter works from this *Liszt* recording on BIS with *Ulf Wallin* and *Roland Pöntinen*:


----------



## Philidor

First approach to the quartet of the current week ...

*Edmund Rubbra - String Quartet No. 3*

Dante Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Symphony No. 8*

Klemperer with the Koln Rundfunk Sinfonie Orchester in 1957. Klemperer's Bruckner is usually described as granite-like, but this doesn't fit that description. It keeps the right tempi and a consistent sense of pace. I haven't followed the score, so I don't know if he takes the cuts in the last movement like he did in his EMI recording, but it sounds complete to me.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various orchestral works part three
for late afternoon and early evening.

Piano Concerto in F-minor op.114 (1910): a)
_Konzert im alten Stil_ [_Concerto in Old Style_] for orchestra op.123 (1912): b)

a) with Amadeus Webersinke (pf.) and the Dresdner Philharmonie/Günther Herbig
b) with Karl Suske (vn.) and the Staatskapelle Berlin/Otmar Suitner









_Der 100. Psalm_ in D for mixed choir and orchestra op.106 (1908-09):
_Die Weihe der Nacht_ [_The Consecration of the Night_] for alto, male choir
and orchestra op.119 [Text: Friedrich Hebbel] (1911): a)

a) with Lioba Braun (alt.)









_Eine Lustspielouvertüre _[_A Comedy Overture_] for orchestra op.120 (1911):


----------



## Enthusiast

Piano concertos 2 and 5. I think Malikova's recordings are no longer available (I may be wrong) but I always liked them as well as any that I've heard.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Beauty in music remains a highly subjective sense. And it should. We all have favorite pieces which we appreciate mainly for the sheer "beauty" of the sounds that piece provokes, however such provocations might be judged by others. My own sense of beauty in music came to the forefront this morning as I listened to a recent acquisition to my CD collection, another of the some hundreds of discs I vowed not to purchase because I already have too many to begin with. (But apparently the guys at Berkshire Record Outlet won't let me escape so easily and continue to promote tantalizing offerings, previously unfamiliar to my ears, by way of their astounding catalogue of available releases.)

Polish composer Juliusz Łuciuk (whose name I'm not sure how to pronounce, though I take it that the last name does not begin with an English "L" sound), born in 1927 and passed away in 2020, offers to my ears an astounding palette of beauty in his 40 minute _Medea_ Ballet Music, available on Acte Préalable AP0147. This is the beauty of contemporary music, not to be confused for a Tchaikovskian melody or Debussian harmonies. Hard to describe, but the kind of beauty that washes over one's entire being rather than prompts with a strong melody, intriguing harmony, or colorful orchestration. Maybe it's the wordless sopranos, the prepared piano, or the electronic-like sounds pulsing behind the orchestral colors, or the haunting lilts of the solo cello and solo oboe ....

In any case, a piece not to be missed by fans of what is new, _and beautiful_, in art music.



















After my initial hearing, I put on the entire disc for a repeat. Stunning stuff, this.


----------



## Monsalvat

Franz Schubert: *Impromptus*, D 899, D 935
Krystian Zimerman, piano (1990)

Outstanding. Absolute clarity, stunning precision and technique, recorded in spectacular sound. I can't say enough good things about this recording.


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Symphony No 6 'Sinfonia Semplice + Little Suite* - San Francisco Symphony, Herbert Blomstedt + Danish NRSO, Ulf Schirmir*.*

Works of contrasting styles from the pen of the same composer. Making up the majority of disc two of this twofer.


----------



## Georgieva

*Rachmaninov 
Piano Concerto No 3*
Vladimir Ashkenazy pf LSO and André Previn


----------



## Xenophiliu

*August Horn*: Waldlied, op. 26
*Robert Schumann*: Fünf Gesänge, op. 137
*Constantin Homilius*: Quartett in B, op. 38
*Karl Goldmark*: Meeresstille Und Glückliche Fahrt, op. 16
*Ferdinand Hummel*: Waldwanderung, op. 47
*Franz Schubert*: Vier Gesänge, op. 17
*Franz Schubert*: Nachtgesang im Walde, D913
*Carl Steinhauer*: Waldeinsamkeit, op. 32

Amarcord
German Hornsound

Genuin
2016


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various orchestral works part four beginning
tonight, concluding after work tomorrow.

_An die Hoffnung_ [_To Hope_] - song for alto or mezzo-soprano and
orchestra op.124 [Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1912): a)
_Eine romantische Suite_ for orchestra op.125 (1912): b)
_Vier Tondichtungen nach A. Böcklin_ [_Four Tone Poems after A. Böcklin_]
for orchestra op.128 (1913): c)
_Eine Ballett-Suite_ for orchestra op.130 (1913): d)
_Variationen und Füge uber ein Thema von W.A. Mozart_ for
orchestra op.132 (1914): e)

a) with with Annelise Burmeister (alt.) and the Rundfunk-Sinonie-
Orchester Leipzig/Heinz Bongartz
b) with the Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester Berlin/Heinz Rögner
c) with Walter Hartwich (vn. in part one) and the Dresdner
Philharmonie/Heinz Bongartz
d) with the Staatskapelle Berlin/Otmar Suitner
e) with the Staatskapelle Dresden/Heinz Bongartz


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Maxwell Davies - Naxos Quartets Nos. 5 and 6*

Maggini Quartet

Link to complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_npf5OOgVFL39wGUUmdRCI9q5l-ptnYWA0



Early morning listening - Quartet No. 5 followed by No. 6 - "Music to lunch by..."


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ariel Ramírez* (1921-2010): *Misa Criolla* (1965), as recorded in 1965 by *Los Fronterizos* with the *Cantoría de la Basílica del Socorro*, conducted by *Jesús Gabriel Segade*.

Such a heartwarming, uplifting recording. Goosebumps. These performers do not just perform, they _believe_.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Heinrich Biber* (1644-1704): *The Rosary sonatas* (or *Mystery sonatas*, 1676), as recorded in 1989 by *John Holloway* (violin),* Davitt Moroney* (keyboards).

Biber wasn't solely about bombastic baroque, as these sonatas beautifully illustrate._ Wikipedia adds:_ "It is presumed that the Mystery Sonatas were completed around 1676, but they were unknown until their publication in 1905. The music of Biber was never entirely forgotten due to the high technical skill required to play many of his works; this is especially true of his works for violin. Once rediscovered, the Mystery Sonatas became Biber's most widely known composition. The work is prized for its virtuosic vocal style, scordatura tunings and its programmatic structure."


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Echo*

Ruby Hughes (soprano), Huw Watkins (piano)

*Works*

trad.: Dafydd y Garreg Wen
trad.: I wonder as I wander
Bach, J S: French Suite No. 3 in B Minor, BWV814
Bach, J S: Gedenke doch, mein Geist, BWV509
Bach, J S: Komm süsser Tod, BWV478
Bach, J S: Liebster Herr Jesu! wo bleibest du so lange?, BWV484
Bach, J S: Partita No. 4 in D major, BWV828
Bach, J S: Partita No. 6 in E minor, BWV830
Frances-Hoad: Lament
Pritchard, Deborah: The World
Purcell: By beauteous softness (from Now does the glorious day appear, Z332)
Purcell: Music for a while, Z583
Wallen: Peace on earth
Watkins, H: Echo
Link to complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nyaRW6UTLscfR9GhWlYMmQbatpRX_ldc4



Not until this evening... "Music to dine by when you're working late..."


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Mykola Lysenko* (1842-1912): *Nocturne in C-sharp minor, op.19* (1889), as recorded in 2015 by *Arthur Greene* (piano).

Lysenko was reportedly a difficult, hard-headed man, but boy, his piano miniatures are well worth revisiting every now and then. Romantic without becoming sentimental.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Baptist Vanhal* (1739-1813): *Missa Pastoralis in G* (1782), as recorded in 2000 in New Zealand by TOWER Voices New Zealand & the Aradia Ensemble, conducted by *Uwe Grodd*. With Mary Enid Haines (soprano), Nina Scott Stoddart (alto), Colin Ainsworth (tenor), Steven Pitkanen (bass-baritone).

Decent performances, good sound quality, actually nothing to complain about. And yet... somehow I wish there'd be a bit more fire in the blood here. It's a very _safe_ performance.


----------



## starthrower

I don't like the sound at all on these recordings. It's bright and brittle with no warmth but I continue to listen to them due to the intense and committed performances. For good sound the Dutoit cycle reissued on Apex is the way to go.


----------



## 13hm13

English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge, Salieri, J.C.Bach* – Sinfonias & Concertos


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Arnold Schönberg
Variations for Orchestra *


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle_
Work length 39:11


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 4
Wiener Symphoniker - Volkmar Andreae
live recording - jan. 19th 1953


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schmidt
Symphony No. 2 in E-flat major
Wiener Philharmoniker
Bychkov*










Franz Schmidt is a fascinating figure in 20th Century music as he seems to be mostly ignored, which is a shame, but there has been more attention to him given over the 20 years or so with complete cycles appearing from Neeme and Paavo Järvi, Sinaisky and Luisi. It's too bad that Bychkov didn't record the other three symphonies as his performance here is quite fine. The disc is on the short time with a short work (an orchestral piece from his opera _Intermezzo_) only adding around 6 minutes or so. Anyway, it's a great disc!

Interesting factoid about Schmidt: he played cello in Mahler's orchestra and the two men were at odds with each other. He was the finest cellist in the orchestra, but Mahler would never give him the first chair, so in a huff he stormed out and quit. I wonder if Mahler knew that Schmidt was also a composer? Perhaps this is where the animosity came from?


----------



## tortkis

Beethoven: Symphony No. 1 - Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall (Alia Vox)









The timpani is very pleasant.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Toshio Hosokawa* - MI-KO
*Uros Rojko* - Pobegli Trio
*Georg Friedrich Haas* - ...wie ein Nachtstück
*Magnar Am *- on the banks of the eternal second
*Jukka Tiensuu* - Mutta
*Klaus Lang* - der weissbärtige mann_der frosch am mond

Runaway Trio


----------



## jurianbai

morning.... over the years, I still digging my beloved obscure and neglected string quartets. I listen exclusively to Classical era composers.

check these guyssss:


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 4* in B flat major, Op. 60
Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1957)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1978)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde
Agnes Baltsa (mezzo), Klaus König (tenor)
LPO
Tennstedt*










I'm absolutely falling for Tennstedt's _Das Lied_. I love his Mahler in general, but I was surprised by this performance. Superb!


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Sibelius 3*
Anthony Collins, London Symphony Orchestra 
Recorded 5-6 May 1954 Kingsway Hall London
Label: Eloquence

My all time favourite recorded performance of this perfect symphony, even ahead of Maazel, VPO!

Is it just a British thing to love these Anthony Collins' Sibelius discs, when really they are crap, as Hurwitz tells us?

As a well-deserved Christmas present, I'm going to treat myself to the soon to be completed set of Pristine Classical's remasters - I hope for an improvement on the (albeit good) original Decca sound.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Mahler
> Das Lied von der Erde
> Agnes Baltsa (mezzo), Klaus König (tenor)
> LPO
> Tennstedt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely falling for Tennstedt's _Das Lied_. I love his Mahler in general, but I was surprised by this performance. Superb!


You're not alone - you may be surprised how many people who are rather keen on this work cite Tennstedt/Baltsa/Konig/LPO as a favourite


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Atterberg: Piano Concerto / Rhapsody / Ballade & Passcaglia


----------



## Merl

What an excellent disc in every way. Faultless. Can't wait for volume 2. Looks like I'm going to have to update my Mendelssohn quartet blogs.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms


----------



## jambo

I've powered through a large chunk of the Walter Sony box, getting into the stereo recordings with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra. This morning it's disc 44

*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93

Bruno Walter
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
1958


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> You're not alone - you may be surprised how many people who are rather keen on this work cite Tennstedt/Baltsa/Konig/LPO as a favourite


It's certainly easy to hear _why_ as everything is performed with such conviction. My current favorite _Das Lied_ recordings are Haitink, Klemperer and Jurowski, but this one may wind up coming out on top. Only time will tell.


----------



## Monsalvat

jambo said:


> I've powered through a large chunk of the Walter Sony box, getting into the stereo recordings with the Columbia Symphony Orchestra. This morning it's disc 44
> 
> *Beethoven: *Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92
> *Beethoven: *Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
> 
> Bruno Walter
> Columbia Symphony Orchestra
> 1958


Any other recordings by Walter you would recommend in particular? I'm (at least somewhat) familiar with his stereo Beethoven, Brahms, Schubert, late Mozart, and Mahler, as well as his mono Brahms cycle.


----------



## Bkeske

György Lehel conducts Bartók

- Symphonic Poem "Kossuth" Sz. 75a, Bb 31

Scherzo In C Major From Symphony In E Flat Major Dd 68, Bb 25
Scherzo For Piano And Orchestra.
Magyar Rádió És Televízió Szimfónikus Zenekara w/Tusa Erzsébet, piano.
Hungaroton 1971, Hungarian release


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19
Yuli Turovsky, Luba Edlina*










*Smetana
String Quartet No. 1 in E minor 'From My Life'
Panocha Quartet*


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 26* in D major, KV 537, “Coronation”
Daniel Barenboim: English Chamber Orchestra (1974)

Would be curious to hear opinions on which Barenboim cycle of the Mozart piano concertos is better. There's this EMI cycle, and what looks like a cycle from the 1990s with the Berlin Philharmonic, recorded for Teldec. I'm also listening on a different pair of headphones from usual so I'm adjusting to the different balance and sound signature. I'm enjoying this recording so far. I'll see if there is already a thread comparing Mozart piano concerto cycles and inquire there. I don't like Barenboim everywhere; I thought his Beethoven sonatas were not restrained enough and thought his tempi in the _Waldstein_ sonata were bizarre, for instance. Wagner seems to be the most natural repertory for him; I've enjoyed his Brahms and I think he recorded a couple of Bruckner cycles. Mozart is obviously a different idiom, but I actually think he plays this concerto in a very appropriate way; clear, articulate, crisp and clean, and full of life. In other words, I usually think of him as a more Romantic-minded musician but here he adapts naturally to a Classical work. It really sings and dances, and the slow movement is beautifully poetic.

In fact, while I'm in the mood, here's what I'll listen to next.








Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Concerto No. 5* in E flat major, Op. 73, “Emperor”
Daniel Barenboim: Berliner Philharmoniker (1985)


----------



## jambo

Monsalvat said:


> Any other recordings by Walter you would recommend in particular? I'm (at least somewhat) familiar with his stereo Beethoven, Brahms, Schubert, late Mozart, and Mahler, as well as his mono Brahms cycle.


I really enjoyed his Bruckner 9 from 1959, and his earlier mono Beethoven and Mozart symphonies are a lot of fun. There's a great mono disc from 1947 with a spirited Dvořák No. 8 paired with Barber's Symphony No. 1. Another favourite was the stereo Schumann Piano Concerto with Istomin from 1960.


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Bartók - Concerto For Orchestra. The New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Columbia Masterworks 1973


----------



## jambo

I've really come to love Beethoven's finally trilogy of piano sonatas. I think I prefer Schubert's last three, but Beethoven's No. 32 is a perfect ending.

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 30 in E major, Op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 31 in A flat major, Op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111

Alfred Brendel
1973-1975

Igor Levit
2019


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

My ideal Lohengrin Sándor Kónya is Walther. Of course, he sings superbly!


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Piano Concerto No. 25* in C major, KV 503
*Piano Concerto No. 27* in B flat major, KV 595
Daniel Barenboim: Berliner Philharmoniker (Feb. 1988)

An enjoyable album. Barenboim supplies his own cadenza for KV 503, and uses Wanda Landowska's for KV 595. These two were part of Barenboim's second cycle of the Mozart concertos, begun towards the end of Karajan's leadership of this orchestra (1986) and completed in 1998. I enjoy when the pianist also conducts; especially in this repertoire, this solidifies the idea that the piano and orchestra are coequal but not adversarial. Barenboim of course is a talented pianist _and_ conductor, and he pulls these off with aplomb. I love the album cover; it's irrelevant to the performance but still a really cool picture.


----------



## 13hm13

Goldmark - Overtures - Kórodi


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schmidt
Symphony No. 4 in C major
Wiener Philharmoniker
Mehta*










There have been some other very good performance of what many consider Schmidt's orchestral masterpiece: his 4th symphony, but none of them have yet to toppled Mehta's incredible performance on Decca.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: The Symphonies disc 5

Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Widor - Organ Symphonies 1 and 2
Schmitt, organ









Gubaidulina - Stimmen Verstummen, Stufen
Rozhdestvensky/Royal Stockholm Philharmonic 









Janacek - Glagolitic Mass, Sinfonietta 
Wit/Warsaw Philharmonic; Libor, Marciniec, Bentch, Gierlach









Smetana - Ma Vlast
Harnoncourt/Vienna









Dutilleux - Piano Works
Queffelec


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> *Sibelius 3*
> Anthony Collins, London Symphony Orchestra
> Recorded 5-6 May 1954 Kingsway Hall London
> Label: Eloquence
> 
> My all time favourite recorded performance of this perfect symphony, even ahead of Maazel, VPO!
> 
> Is it just a British thing to love these Anthony Collins' Sibelius discs, when really they are crap, as Hurwitz tells us?
> 
> As a well-deserved Christmas present, I'm going to treat myself to the soon to be completed set of Pristine Classical's remasters - I hope for an improvement on the (albeit good) original Decca sound.
> 
> View attachment 178928


Haha! I'm not British and I also think very highly of Collins' cycle!


----------



## 13hm13

Karl Goldmark - Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic – Rustic Wedding Symphony


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ending the night with an all-Second Viennese School program:

*Berg
Kammerkonzert
Reiko Watanabe (violin), Andrea Lucchesini (piano)
Staatskapelle Dresden
Giuseppe Sinopoli*

From this OOP set -










*Webern
Concerto for nine instruments, Op. 24
London SO
Boulez*










*Schoenberg
Pelleas und Melisande, Op. 5
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Barbirolli*


----------



## Art Rock

*Edmund Rubbra: String Quartets No. 1, 3 and 4 (Maggini Quartet, Naxos)*

Today and tomorrow the early morning string quartets will be by Rubbra, because his excellent third quartet is the choice of the week in the dedicated string quartets thread:

Link to thread.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Partsongs; Lieder
Louis Halsey; Robert Tear; Suzanne Danco



FRANZ SCHUBERT
Gebet, D.815
Nachthelle, D.892
Gott in der Natur, D.757
Jünglingswonne, D.983
Ständchen, D.920
Gondelfahrer, D.809
Gott meine Zuversicht, D.706 (Psalm 23)
Gott in Ungewitter, D.985
Chor der Engel ‘Christ ist erstanden’, D.440

Elizabethan Singers
Viola Tunnard, piano
Louis Halsey

Auf dem Strom, D.943

Robert Tear, tenor
Neill Sanders, horn
Lamar Crowson, piano

Der Hirt auf dem Felsen, D.965
Die Forelle, D.550
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D.118
Der Musensohn, D.764
Du bist die Ruh, D.776

Suzanne Danco, soprano
Gervase de Peyer, clarinet
Guido Agosti, piano


----------



## tortkis

Josef Beneš (1795–1873): String Quartet No. 1 in G major Op.28 & No. 2 in F major Op. 30 - Martinů Quartet (Supraphon)









Very fine, tuneful string quartets. If I had been told that these were Haydn's quartets, I would have believed it.


----------



## Malx

I can't recall the last time I played a selection of overtures from this disc, nicely played by all and they have cleared the remnants of sleep from my eyes this morning.

*Rossini, Overtures: Guillaume Tell, La Cenerentola, La scala di seta, La gazza ladra - Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Claudio Abbado.








*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Alright, I think I'll squeeze in one more work for the night:

*Feldman
Rothko Chapel
Kim Kashkashian (viola), Sarah Rothenberg (celesta), Steven Schick (percussion), Sonja Bruzauskas (mezzo-soprano), Lauren Snouffer (soprano)
Houston Chamber Choir
Robert Simpson*










One of the most magnificent works from the post-war era? For me, absolutely. In fact, I think if anyone loves 20th Century music should, at least, have one recording of Feldman's _Rothko Chapel_ in their collection (I own two of them).


----------



## Rogerx

A Song of Thanksgiving

Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano)

The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Joseph Silverstein


Bernstein: West Side Story
Canteloube: Songs of the Auvergne
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Handel: Coronation Anthem No. 1, HWV258 'Zadok the Priest'
Handel: Messiah
Mendelssohn: Elijah, Op. 70
Mozart: Ave verum corpus, K618
Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore in C, K339
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Schubert: Ave Maria, D839
Vaughan Williams: A Song of Thanksgiving


----------



## Philidor

Kiki said:


> Haha! I'm not British and I also think very highly of Collins' cycle!


Agreed! Collins' cycle has the coolness Sibelius was speaking about ... clear, coll spring water ... I also rate his 4th very high, not at all tearful or sentimental in the slow movement.

Besides, it is one the best mono recordings I've ever heard.


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with the Talichs.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 4 G minor KV 516*

Quatuor Talich
Karel Rehak, viola










Not too old-fashioned. Good cycle so far, but not reaching to the Klenke's gorgeous playing.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Neo Romanza said:


> Ending the night with an all-Second Viennese School program:
> 
> *Berg
> Kammerkonzert
> Reiko Watanabe (violin), Andrea Lucchesini (piano)
> Staatskapelle Dresden
> Giuseppe Sinopoli*
> 
> From this OOP set -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Webern
> Concerto for nine instruments, Op. 24
> London SO
> Boulez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Schoenberg
> Pelleas und Melisande, Op. 5
> New Philharmonia Orchestra
> Barbirolli*


I agree the Sinopoli set is superb, his recordings of the Second Viennese School are excellent; especially his Schönberg recordings, very hauntingly beautiful! 

Wow, I didn't know Barbirolli recorded Schönberg, how is his _Pelleas und Melisande_?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Lisztianwagner said:


> I agree the Sinopoli set is superb, his recordings of the Second Viennese School are excellent; especially his Schönberg recordings, very hauntingly beautiful!
> 
> Wow, I didn't know Barbirolli recorded Schönberg, how is his _Pelleas und Melisande_?


Indeed! Yeah, I think this is the only time Barbirolli conducted Schoenberg (I could be wrong). It was an excellent performance --- albeit on the slower side, which is typical of his interpretations, but he really brought out the rich sonorities in the strings much like Karajan. I think you'll enjoy the performance.


----------



## haydnguy

Chabrier (1841-1894)

1. Trois Valses romantiques pour 2 pianos (with Frances Poulenc second piano)
2. Pièces pittoresques
3. Ballablle
4. Habanera
5. Feuillet d'album
6. Aubade
7. Impromptu
8. Ronde champêtre
9. Caprice
10. Air de ballet

CD 1 - oringal recording 1956 (this compilation 2007)

Ses enregistrements (It's recordings) 1925-1957

Marcelle Meyer, piano

images hosting


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Neo Romanza said:


> Indeed! Yeah, I think this is the only time Barbirolli conducted Schoenberg (I could be wrong). It was an excellent performance --- albeit on the slower side, which is typical of his interpretations, but he really brought out the rich sonorities in the strings much like Karajan. I think you'll enjoy the performance.


Good to know, thank you! I'll have a listen to it if I can find it. 

Now:
*Arnold Schönberg
Piano Concerto*









One of the best versions of Schönberg's _Piano Concerto _in my opinion, stunning interpretation by Pollini, as well as beautiful phrasing between him and the orchestra. 
This Piano Concerto is a magnificent work, very suggestive and powerfully thrilling, it has always impressed me that Schönberg wasn't a pianist, but nonetheless he composed such wonderful music for piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty, Op. 66

James Ehnes (violin), Robert deMaine (cello)

Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## Art Rock

*Erkki-Sven Tüür: Symphony No. 6 'Strata', Double Concerto for Clarinet and Violin "Noe¯sis" (Nordic Symphony Orchestra, Anu Tali, Jörg Widmann, Carolin Widmann, ECM)*

Continuing the Tüür tour. The sixth symphony is an astonishing piece, which reminds me in some ways of the works by Leifs. Probably my favourite Tüür composition. The double concerto is for an interesting combination of clarinet and violin, in a style that shows some influence of minimalism as well as jazz. It is worth hearing, but the symphony is the main work here.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alexander Scriabin *(1872-1915): *Symphony no.1 in E, op.26* (1900), as recorded in 2014 by the Russian National Orchestra, Moscow Conservatory Chamber Choir, conducted by *Mikhail Pletnev*. With Svetlana Shilova (soprano), Mikhail Gubsky (tenor).

As Wikipedia emphasizes, this is an ambitious work: 
Alexander Scriabin's Symphony No. 1, Op. 26, in E major was written in 1899 and 1900. It is an ambitious first symphony, consisting of six movements, the last of which has a chorus and two vocal soloists. The composer began to sketch the symphony in 1899. In January 1900 he tried it out at the piano in Moscow with this friend Alexander Goldenweiser. In this version for two pianos the work was played to various musicians, including Lyadov (who later that year conducted the premiere of the symphony, minus the last movement.) Scriabin wrote the bulk of the work in the summer of 1900, working on it intensively. In June 1900 he wrote to the publisher Belyayev that he was "very busy composing for orchestra", and three months later in September he reported: "During the summer I wrote a symphony (6 movements) and am now orchestrating it". [...] Despite Scriabin's protestations, when Lyadov conducted the work's premiere on 24 November 1900 (11 November, Old Style), the choral finale was omitted. Scriabin nonetheless was awarded the coveted Glinka Award in November 1900 for this work. It was to be another five months before the symphony was heard in its entirety: the symphony had its first complete performance in Moscow on 29 March 1901 under the direction of Safonov, in a concert dedicated to the memory of Nikolai Rubinstein.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Allan Pettersson - Symphony no. 5 - Christian Lindberg / Norrköping Symphony Orchestra - BIS


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Berwald* (1796-1868): *Septet in B-flat* (1828), as recorded in 2011 by the *Uppsala Chamber soloists*.


----------



## Chilham

Britten: Billy Budd (Highlights)
Daniel Harding, London Symphony Orchestra, Ian Bostridge, Neal Davies, Nathan Gunn, Jonathan Lemalu, Matthew Rose, Gidon Saks









Britten: Violin Concerto
James Gaffigan, Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Vilde Frang









Hovhaness: Symphony No. 2 "Mysterious Mountain" 
Andrew Litton, Dallas Symphony Orchestra









Ginastera: Piano Concerto No. 1
Juanjo Mena, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Xiayin Wang









Ginastera: Harp Concerto
Richard Hickox, City Of London Sinfonia, Rachel Masters


----------



## HenryPenfold

Philidor said:


> Agreed! Collins' cycle has the coolness Sibelius was speaking about ... clear, coll spring water ... I also rate his 4th very high, not at all tearful or sentimental in the slow movement.
> 
> Besides, it is one the best mono recordings I've ever heard.


agree to all - and I did continue after the third with the fourth, which like you, I rate very highly.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Yundi (piano/conductor), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## HerbertNorman

HenryPenfold said:


> *Sibelius 3*
> Anthony Collins, London Symphony Orchestra
> Recorded 5-6 May 1954 Kingsway Hall London
> Label: Eloquence
> 
> My all time favourite recorded performance of this perfect symphony, even ahead of Maazel, VPO!
> 
> Is it just a British thing to love these Anthony Collins' Sibelius discs, when really they are crap, as Hurwitz tells us?
> 
> As a well-deserved Christmas present, I'm going to treat myself to the soon to be completed set of Pristine Classical's remasters - I hope for an improvement on the (albeit good) original Decca sound.
> 
> View attachment 178928


I am british too by descent , but that hasn't got anything to do with liking a recording by Collins. I think this one is marvelous


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Giacinto Scelsi* (1905-1988): *Konx-Om-Pax* (1968), as recorded in 2000 by the *Carnegie Mellon Repertory Chorus* & *Carnegie Mellon Philharmonic Orchestra*, conducted by *Juan Pablo Izquierdo*.

This one admittedly lies along the edge of my comfort zone, but it _is_ an impressive work. Very spheric.


----------



## Bourdon

John Sheppard


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> Indeed! Yeah, I think this is the only time Barbirolli conducted Schoenberg (I could be wrong). It was an excellent performance --- albeit on the slower side, which is typical of his interpretations, but he really brought out the rich sonorities in the strings much like Karajan. I think you'll enjoy the performance.


It seems Barbirolli did not care much for 'modern music'. I think he rather let himself down when he said "modern music is three farts and a raspberry orchestrated"


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - The Cello Concertos

Gautier Capuçon (cello)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Daniel Harding


----------



## HerbertNorman

Now the even more disturbing *7th Symphony by Allan Pettersson *played by the * Norrköping Symphony Orchestra * conducted by *Christian Lindberg* .


----------



## jurianbai

g' afternoon folks!
I just need to post this excellent video. Keep discovering these things in youtube is my most satisfying feeling.

Jan Křtitel Vaňhal: String Quartet in C Major - Hradec Králové Quartet ... aka *Johann Baptist Wanhal* !


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Franz Liszt
Transcendental Etudes*

Pianist: Claudio Arrau


----------



## MartinDB

Bloch piano quintets 1&2, and Shostakovich's too. The Blochs are fine, but the Shostakovich is wonderful.


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> It seems Barbirolli did not care much for 'modern music'. I think he rather let himself down when he said "modern music is three farts and a raspberry orchestrated"


Just for fear that some members might be agreeing with him - it seems (from his discography) that he intended that description to cover Stravinsky, Bartok, Shostakovich, Prokofiev ... as well as more obvious targets. Of course, Sibelius was modern to him, and Strauss, so he made exceptions.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saens: Christmas Oratorio

Egbert Junghanns, Jutta Zoff, Michael-Christfried Winkler, Elisabeth Wilke, Ute Selbig

Dresdner Kreuzchor, Dresdner Philharmonie, Martin Flämig


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Just for fear that some members might be agreeing with him - it seems (from his discography) that he intended that description to cover Stravinsky, Bartok, Shostakovich, Prokofiev ... as well as more obvious targets. Of course, Sibelius was modern to him, and Strauss, so he made exceptions.


From the biographies that I have read, it covers a more general idea than your list (some of whom he performed in concert, e.g.)


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle_
Work length 49:07


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> From the biographies that I have read, it covers a more general idea than your list (some of whom he performed in concert, e.g.)


OK, fair enough, but I don't recall him ever doing any mature Stravinsky ("the real Stravinsky").


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Complete Clarinet Sonatas & Trio

Pablo Barragán (clarinet), Juan Pérez Floristán (piano), Andrei Ioniţă (cello)


Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 120 No. 1
Brahms: Clarinet Sonata No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 120 No. 2
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Fantasia for Theremin H301 _
*Lydia Kavina, theremin; Kristen Fox, oboe; Carol Eaton Elowe, piano; Portland String Quartet *
Rec. 1997 
Mode Records

Imagine a crescendo on a theremin. Fantastic!


----------



## Branko

Music of the Spheres

A new piece for me. Intriguing. I find it an easy listen in the sense that it is easily approachable, from my perspective. Yet there is a sense that much is waiting to be discovered - in good time. And although this is probably the case with not just this piece, as I write this I am becoming aware that somehow this sensation is corresponding to the title of the piece. (The ?) music does not go anywhere, it just is. The only development required is the listener's. Just my thoughts in this very moment.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Maxwell Davies - Naxos Quartets Nos. 7 and 8*

Maggini Quartet

"…the Maggini play with flawless discipline and generous spirit, and the ideally transparent sound and excellently judged balance uphold the superior production levels in what has been a consistently rewarding series."
- Gramophone

Link to complete recording - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ma19VrfT7dtuaOg9eb67rq3MhBYQi0ED0


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Seán Ó Riada: Orchestral Works*

RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra, Robert Houlihan

*Works*

Ó'Riada: Hercules Dux Ferrariae
Ó'Riada: Mise Éire
Ó'Riada: Mná na hÉireann
Ó'Riada: Nomos No. 4 for piano and orchestra
Ó'Riada: Overture Olynthiac
Ó'Riada: Seoladh na nGamhan
Ó'Riada: The Banks of Sullane
Link to complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kbqIkZ-1Ckmx3Nzz2Hl7Ba7o9iAoxdgtI


----------



## Bourdon

Mahler

Symphony No.3


----------



## Enthusiast

Seeing mention of the Tennstedt Das Lied led me to playing it and the live 6th from this set. Both are very good - there aren't very many that are better - but I do _currently _prefer other accounts at the moment.


----------



## HerbertNorman

MartinDB said:


> Bloch piano quintets 1&2, and Shostakovich's too. The Blochs are fine, but the Shostakovich is wonderful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 178958
> 
> View attachment 178959


It surely is , one of the best in its kind imo...


----------



## haziz

*Arnold: Symphony No. 1, Op. 22*

_Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra
Sir Malcolm Arnold_
Recorded: 1979-04-06
Recording Venue: 5 & 6 April 1979, Winter Gardens, Bournemouth


----------



## Rogerx

CD 2


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59 No. 1 'Rasumovsky No. 1'*
_
Suske Quartet_


----------



## HerbertNorman

Well , @HenryPenfold , I had to get it out of the cupboard now didn't I?  

*Jean Sibelius - 4th Symphony - London Symphony Orchestra *conducted by *Anthony Collins - DECCA*


----------



## Enthusiast

Supposedly the most able contemporary of Sibelius.


----------



## sbmonty

Berlioz: Harold En Italie, Op. 16
Charles Munch; Boston Symphony Orchestra; William Primrose (viola)


----------



## pmsummer

HOME TO THANKSGIVING
_Songs of Thanks and Praise_
*Various Composers - Medieval to Early American*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Theatre of Voices
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Piano Concerto No. 22* in E flat major, KV 482
*Piano Concerto No. 23* in A major, KV 488
Daniel Barenboim: Berliner Philharmoniker (1989)

I'm continuing to listen through Barenboim's Mozart after beginning yesterday. I'm going to be sticking with this later Berlin cycle for now, though luckily I can stream both this cycle and his earlier cycle with the English Chamber Orchestra. Barenboim acquits himself very well here and these are a joy to listen to. I feel like there is a lot to explore in these works and I'm sure there is a lot that goes over my head in them. I only came to like them relatively recently and I'm hoping to become more knowledgeable about these important works. This cycle has been reissued by Warner, but it was originally made (like many of Barenboim's other '90s recordings) for the Teldec label. Barenboim supplies his own cadenzas in these two, except he uses an abridged version of Edwin Fischer's cadenza in the third movement of KV 482. I actually really like Barenboim's cadenzas; they have a style distinct from Mozart, but respectful of it, and always grounded in the thematic material preceding them. As I mentioned in my post on this thread yesterday, Barenboim is exceptionally gifted as _both_ a conductor and as a pianist, and with the Berlin Philharmonic (here at the precipice between Karajan's tenure and Abbado's) they are able to make some spectacular music.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Trio élégiaque No. 2 in D minor, Op. 9
The Borodin Trio*










Next up this entire volume of *Villa-Lobos SQs* (which features Nos. 6, 1 & 17);


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Flute Concertos

Raymond Leppard, London Symphony Orchestra, Ransom Wilson (flute)

Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 1 in G major, K313
Mozart: Flute Concerto No. 2 in D major, K31

Mozart: Andante in C. K 315
Mozart: Rondo in D, K. 184


----------



## Vasks

_Playing more records_

*Boieldieu - Overture to "Le Calife de Bagdad" (Bonynge/London)
Schubert - Symphony #9 "The Great" (Vaughn/RCA)*


----------



## haziz

From the Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall program blurb:

Sibelius composed the first version of his orchestral piece _Finlandia_ for an event demonstrating in favour of freedom of the press and against the supremacy of then Tsarist Russia. The main melody of the piece so accurately captured the feeling of Sibelius’s compatriots that a text was later added and a version for choir was created.









Kirill Petrenko conducts Sibelius, Janáček, Vasks and Silvestrov | Digital Concert Hall


In this concert, chief conductor Kirill Petrenko and the Berliner Philharmoniker presented works by composers from Ukraine, Finland, the Czech Republic and Latvia. The programme, which was also performed at the Europakonzert in Liepāja, Latvia, reflects on the war in Ukraine in string...




www.digitalconcerthall.com


----------



## Chilham

Gould: Fall River Legend
Kenneth Schermerhorn, Nashville Symphony Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

*Music to relax by: Bantock Rediscovered Maria Marchant, Pianist*


----------



## Rogerx

Bach & Beyond: A Well-Tempered Conversation

Julien Libeer, Adam Laloum


Bach, Johann Sebastian (1685-1750)
Beethoven, Ludwig van (1770-1827)
Brahms, Johannes (1833-97)
Busoni, Ferruccio (1866-1924)
Chopin, Frédéric François (1810-49)
Fauré, Gabriel Urbain (1845-1924)
Ligeti, György (1923-2006)
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-91)
Rachmaninov, Sergey Vassilievich (1873-1943)
Ravel, Maurice (1875-1937)
Reger, Max (1873-1916)
Schoenberg, Arnold (1874–1951)
Shostakovich, Dmitri (1906-75)


----------



## Enthusiast

Not music I listen to often but I do check back with it every few years and Kyung Wha Chung is almost always worth listening to.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphonies 2-5
Christian Thielemann & Wiener Philharmoniker*









My listening over the last couple of days and at present has been the Second, the Fourth & the Fifth Symphonies. I will be listening to the Third Symphony this evening.

I have had mixed experiences with Thielemann in other Composers but decided to try his Bruckner. I started with the Fourth Symphony which I picked up at a reasonable price. I enjoyed the recording more than I expected. I have read mixed reviews and I will agree that it isn’t my favourite recording but I did enjoy it.

I then streamed the Second Symphony which I enjoyed, perhaps more than the fourth. It clicked for me on my second listen - my first listen was through my computer’s meagre speakers whilst editing photos so I didn’t necessarily give it’s due first time around. I’ve always thought First & Second Symphonies are underrated. I enjoyed this enough to order a copy which should arrive Saturday.

I then streamed the Fifth Symphony and this is one which I didn’t feel convinced by. The Vienna Philharmonic perform beautifully but this interpretation felt off. I enjoy Celibidache’s Bruckner (minus the late Berlin Seventh) so broad tempi aren’t often an issue for me but Thielemann misses the mark. It feels a shade too broad. I don’t completely dislike it but it isn’t one I’m likely to buy.

I’m currently listening to the Third Symphony. Like the Fourth, I found a copy a good price and took a chance. I can’t say too much as I have just begun listening to this disc and I’d prefer to listen 2-3 times before forming an opinion.


----------



## Monsalvat

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Anton Bruckner: Symphonies 2-5
> Christian Thielemann & Wiener Philharmoniker*
> View attachment 178966
> 
> 
> [...] I then streamed the Fifth Symphony and this is one which I didn’t feel convinced by. The Vienna Philharmonic perform beautifully but this interpretation felt off. I enjoy Celibidache’s Bruckner (minus the late Berlin Seventh) so broad tempi aren’t often an issue for me but Thielemann misses the mark. It feels a shade too broad. I don’t completely dislike it but it isn’t one I’m likely to buy. [...]


Thielemann also recorded the Fifth with the Munich Philharmonic in 2004, for Deutsche Grammophon. I wonder if the same criticisms would apply. The Fifth is my favorite of the Bruckner symphonies (but I'm not that big on Bruckner to begin with).


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> OK, fair enough, but I don't recall him ever doing any mature Stravinsky ("the real Stravinsky").


Here's another one from your list. please don't say this is not "the real Shostakovich" 🤣


----------



## Flamme

Radio 3 in Concert - Mahler's Ninth Symphony - BBC Sounds


BBC NOW and Markus Stenz perform Mahler's final complete symphony.




www.bbc.co.uk




The BBC National Orchestra of Wales and conductor Markus Stenz perform Mahler's transcendental Ninth Symphony. It was the last symphony he would finish before his impending death, and many believe it to be an evocation of the end of life. Presented by Nicola Heywood Thomas and recorded in St. David's Hall, Cardiff on the 17th of November. Mahler: Symphony No 9 BBC National Orchestra of Wales Markus Stenz (conductor)


----------



## Philidor

One of those magical chamber music discs ...

*Henri Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit *pour quatuor à cordes

*Raphael Merlin: Night Bridge*
Nocturnal poem for string sextet after 4 standards on nighttime:
"Moon River", "Night and Day", "Stella by Starlight", "Round Midnight"
to link _Ainsi la nuit_ and _Verklärte Nacht_

*Arnold Schönberg: Verklärte Nacht op. 4*

Quatuor Ébène
Antoine Tamestit, viola
Nicolas Altstaedt, violoncello










Sheer magic.


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> Here's another one from your list. please don't say this is not "the real Shostakovich" 🤣


Well, I could say that!


----------



## Enthusiast

I may be a bigger fan of Jansons than many here.


----------



## opus55

Leopold Hofmann: Symphonies
Northern Chamber Orchestra | Nocholas Ward










Georges Onslow: String Quintets
Elan Quintet


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Monsalvat said:


> Thielemann also recorded the Fifth with the Munich Philharmonic in 2004, for Deutsche Grammophon. I wonder if the same criticisms would apply. The Fifth is my favorite of the Bruckner symphonies (but I'm not that big on Bruckner to begin with).


I haven’t heard that recording so I couldn’t say, he also recorded it in Dresden too but again I haven’t heard it to compare.

The Fifth is one of my favourite Bruckner Symphonies too. I tend to use Günter Wand’s Berlin & earlier RCA recordings of the Fifth as a benchmark. Stanislaw Skowaczewski with the Saarbrücken forces also made compelling recording of the work too. Abbado also recorded a concert DVD/Blu Ray in Lucerne which I enjoy too.


----------



## Georgieva

Philidor said:


> One of those magical chamber music discs ...
> 
> *Henri Dutilleux: Ainsi la nuit *pour quatuor à cordes
> 
> *Raphael Merlin: Night Bridge*
> Nocturnal poem for string sextet after 4 standards on nighttime:
> "Moon River", "Night and Day", "Stella by Starlight", "Round Midnight"
> to link _Ainsi la nuit_ and _Verklärte Nacht_
> 
> *Arnold Schönberg: Verklärte Nacht op. 4*
> 
> Quatuor Ébène
> Antoine Tamestit, viola
> Nicolas Altstaedt, violoncello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheer magic.



What a pleasant surprise!
Many thanks for sharing


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 36
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1984)

As much as I was tempted to keep going with the Barenboim/Berlin cycle of the Mozart piano concertos, I decided I should at least take a little break. This is another Classical work, but it's distinctly different from Mozart also. Karajan is absolutely splendid here, in my opinion. Absolutely magnificent string sound, and just the right amount of restraint, combined with an agreeably propulsive tempo in the first movement. I know Karajan isn't to everyone's liking but he really is in great form here and it works very well for me. I'm happy enough with the Barenboim that I'll be returning once the Beethoven finishes.









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Piano Concerto No. 20* in D minor, KV 466
*Piano Concerto No. 21* in C major, KV 467
Daniel Barenboim: Berliner Philharmoniker (1988, 1986)


----------



## Georgieva

Earlier today ...
*Shostakovich: Piano Concerto No. 1; Piano Quintet; Concertino for Two Pianos*
Martha Argerich


----------



## eljr

*The Complete Traditional Christmas Carols Collection*

Volumes 1 & 2
The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


> Simple, sincere and thoroughly engaging. — American Record Guide More…



*Release Date:* 25th Sep 2015
*Catalogue No:* COR16136
*Label:* Coro
*Length:* 2 hours 17 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I may be a bigger fan on Jansons than many here.


I love Jansons, so that makes two of us.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 2
Brigitte Fassbaender (mezzo-soprano), Rosalind Plowright (soprano)
Philharmonia Orchestra, Philharmonia Chorus London
Giuseppe Sinopoli*

From this set -



















Perhaps it's just me, but I tend to think of Sinopoli as an underrated Mahlerian. His Strauss and Second Viennese School recordings are top-drawer and his Bruckner, from what I've heard in my collection, is quite good.


----------



## Floeddie

eljr said:


> *The Complete Traditional Christmas Carols Collection*
> 
> Volumes 1 & 2
> The Sixteen, Harry Christophers
> 
> 
> *Release Date:* 25th Sep 2015
> *Catalogue No:* COR16136
> *Label:* Coro
> *Length:* 2 hours 17 minutes


Our Christmas tree will go up this weekend, so I guess it's time once again for our seasonal music to come out of storage


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*

Barbirolli's name has been bandied about recently, so I'm sampling his Mahler. I like the clarity of the orchestral playing, but unfortunately, I don't like the sound of the recording. Rats.


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> I love Jansons, so that makes two of us.


 Three is a crowd.....?


----------



## Enthusiast

The 2nd quartet.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Floeddie said:


> Our Christmas tree will go up this weekend, so I guess it's time once again for our seasonal music to come out of storage


My Christmas listening session will consist of Britten's _A Ceremony of Carols_, Vaughan Williams' _Fantasia on Christmas Carols_ and I'll end the evening with Tchaikovsky's _The Nutcracker_.


----------



## pmsummer

EARLY AMERICAN CHORAL MUSIC, VOL. 1
_Anthems and Fuging Tunes_
*William Billings*
His Majestie's Clerkes
Paul Hillier - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Olga Kern, Gold Medalist, 2001 - CD


Olga Kern was named one of two winners of the 2001 Nancy Lee and Perry R. Bass Gold Medal. This CD was recorded in concert at Bass Performance Hall in Fort Worth during the Eleventh Van Cliburn International Piano Competition. Playlist:Scriabin:Sonata No. 9, Op. 68, “Black Mass”...



shop.cliburn.org


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Ralph Vaughan Williams*
A Song of Thanksgiving
Three Choral Hymns
Magnificat
Hundredth Psalm
Shepherds of the Delectable Mountains

Sir John Gielgud, narrator (Thanksgiving)
Lynne Dawson, soprano (Thanksgiving)
Catherine Wyn Rodgers, mezzo (Magnificat)
John Mark Ainsely, tenor (Delectable)
Alan Opie and Bryn Terfel, baritones (Delectable)

Corydon Singers
London Oratory Junior Choir
City of London Sinfonia
Matthew Best

Hyperion
1990


----------



## Georgieva

Helmut Walcha 
Bach
The Organ works


----------



## Georgieva

Sir András Schiff 
Always full of secrets. 

CD# 5, 7 and 11


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Enthusiast said:


> I may be a bigger fan of Jansons than many here.


I'm a great fan of Jansons too, he was a wonderful conductor; I'm not very familiar with his Strauss, but I love his recordings of Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov, Shostakovich and Mahler, as well as the New Year's Concerts he performed with the WP.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Paul Hindemith* (1895-1963): *Symphonie 'Die Harmonie der Welt', IPH.50* (1951), as recorded in 1997 by the *Gewandhausorchester Leipzig*, conducted by *Herbert Blomstedt*.

I really can't think of any recording conducted by Blomstedt that did not appeal to me... I'm not a huge Hindemith fan, but this was very enjoyable.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Vincent d'Indy* (1851-1931): *Symphonie sur un chant montagnard français, op.25* ("*Symphonie cévenole*", 1886), as recorded in 2012 by the *Iceland Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Rumon Gamba*. With *Louis Lortie* (piano).

Lovely symphony with an important role for the piano (though it's definitely not a piano concerto). Surely one of d'Indy's highlights. I feel this symphony ought to be more widely known.


----------



## Neo Romanza

AClockworkOrange said:


> *Anton Bruckner: Symphonies 2-5
> Christian Thielemann & Wiener Philharmoniker*
> View attachment 178966
> 
> 
> My listening over the last couple of days and at present has been the Second, the Fourth & the Fifth Symphonies. I will be listening to the Third Symphony this evening.
> 
> I have had mixed experiences with Thielemann in other Composers but decided to try his Bruckner. I started with the Fourth Symphony which I picked up at a reasonable price. I enjoyed the recording more than I expected. I have read mixed reviews and I will agree that it isn’t my favourite recording but I did enjoy it.
> 
> I then streamed the Second Symphony which I enjoyed, perhaps more than the fourth. It clicked for me on my second listen - my first listen was through my computer’s meagre speakers whilst editing photos so I didn’t necessarily give it’s due first time around. I’ve always thought First & Second Symphonies are underrated. I enjoyed this enough to order a copy which should arrive Saturday.
> 
> I then streamed the Fifth Symphony and this is one which I didn’t feel convinced by. The Vienna Philharmonic perform beautifully but this interpretation felt off. I enjoy Celibidache’s Bruckner (minus the late Berlin Seventh) so broad tempi aren’t often an issue for me but Thielemann misses the mark. It feels a shade too broad. I don’t completely dislike it but it isn’t one I’m likely to buy.
> 
> I’m currently listening to the Third Symphony. Like the Fourth, I found a copy a good price and took a chance. I can’t say too much as I have just begun listening to this disc and I’d prefer to listen 2-3 times before forming an opinion.


Thanks for this write-up. I like Thielemann's Bruckner (mainly his recordings on the Hänssler label) and I've been wondering about these Wiener performances. Sounds like I can avoid them.


----------



## Neo Romanza

It's time for a *Stravinsky* double-header:

*Pulcinella
John Aler (tenor), Yvonne Kenny (soprano), John Tomlinson (bass)
London Sinfonietta
Esa-Pekka Salonen*

_









*Canticum Sacrum*_
*Stephen Roberts (baritone), Iain Simcock (organ), John Mark Ainsley (tenor)
City of London Sinfonia, Westminster Cathedral Choir
James O’Donnell*

_







_


----------



## elgar's ghost

Max Reger - various orchestral works
part five of five for early evening.

_Hymnus der Liebe_ for baritone or alto and orchestra op.136
[Text: Ludwig Jacobowski] (1914): a)
_Variationen und Fuge über ein Thema von Beethoven_ for two pianos op.86,
arr. for orchestra by Max Reger (orig. 1904 - arr. 1915): b)

a) with Annelise Burmeister (alt.) and the Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester
Leipzig/Heinz Bongartz
b) with the Staatskapelle Berlin/Otmar Suitner









_Suite im alten Stil_ for violin and piano op.93, arr. for orchestra by
Max Reger (orig. 1906 - arr. 1916):









_Sinfonische Rhapsodie_ for violin and orchestra op.147, posth. comp. by
Florizel von Reuter (orig. 1916 inc.):


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3*


----------



## opus55

Palestrina


----------



## Branko

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No 1 - I just love this recording. Postnikova reaches deeply into the keyboard. And into the music. She gives the piece such fabulous expanse and gravity.


----------



## starthrower

It's great to finally give these Arnold quartets a listen. I've become a big fan of his symphonies since I bought the first six at a library sale three years ago. The Naxos recording is superb!


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Daniel Barenboim: Staatskapelle Berlin (2005)

I don't really know what to expect from this; Barenboim also recorded the Fifth with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in 1997 and I don't think I've heard either recording. It's not repertoire I usually would associate with Barenboim. Anyway I need to get away from his Mozart piano concertos, which I've been enjoying immensely but it's time to step away and take a break. The opening three minutes or so emphasize the darkness in this first movement to a great degree (with a rather prominent bass drum). Yet Barenboim then moves into a rather fast march tempo before pivoting to the other extreme for the slow, sweeping theme at measure 118. Still, the darkness does not stray far from the foreground. The interlude at bar 258 starts rather fast but slows down by bar 317, which is a bit srange. I'm definitely intrigued enough that I'll stay for the rest of this recording. No complaints about the quality of the orchestra here; they are in good form. It seems like this isn't the most unified Mahler Seventh I've heard but there is plenty of interesting material here nonetheless.


----------



## deangelisj35

prlj said:


> I have never wanted a cigarette more badly than I do now after seeing this pic, and I don't even smoke.
> 
> Bernstein being cool AF.


Bernstein died of a heart attack brought on by emphysema, so I've never wanted a cigarette less.


----------



## Barbebleu

Mahler 8 - Bertini. Spectacularly glorious version of one of my favourite symphonies.


----------



## Chilham

Premiered this day 1891.









Brahms: Clarinet Quintet
Leipziger Streichquartett, Karl Leister


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ida Haendel - Baroque Transcriptions


Ida Haendel - Baroque Transcriptions. Testament: SBT1258. Buy CD online. Ida Haendel (violin), Geoffrey Parsons (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Joseph Bologne, Chevalier de Saint-Georges* (misspelled on the cover) (1745-1799): *Violin concerto, op.posth.* (composed prob. ~1769), as recorded in 2006 by *Miroslav Vilimec* (violin) with the Pilsen Philharmonic orchestra, *Frantisek Preisler*.

I like Saint-Georges' Mozart-like violin concertos (he was in fact at one time known as "the black Mozart" in France), but what I especially like about this disc is the grandiose sound quality. Polished, but not _too _polished. Compliments!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Xaver Scharwenka* (1850-1924): *Piano concerto no.3 in C-sharp minor, op.80* (1889), as recorded in 2003 by *Seta Tanyel *(piano) with the *Radio Philharmonie Hannover des NDR*, conducted by *Tadeusz Strugała*.

I confess I have a weak spot for the Scharwenka brothers (Philipp and Xaver). I've never felt disappointed by any work by them I newly discovered. Philipp the introvert was stronger in piano and chamber music, while Xaver the extravert had a marvellous talent for writing showpiece piano concertos.


----------



## Neo Romanza

@Bourdon recently listened to *Honegger's Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher*, so now I'm going to do the same, but with a different recording:










Make no mistake, this is an outstanding performance. Baudo may still be my reference, but Rilling certainly is a contender. Superb singing and orchestral playing. Also, the audio fidelity is quite good. Interestingly enough, I share a birthday with Honegger.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
John Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra (1967)

This is not a recording I can bear to listen to every day; I must be in the right mood. It is the most tragic recording of this symphony I can think of. There is an overwhelming darkness here. It isn't just the slow tempi (though even without the exposition repeat, this is nearly 85 minutes long). It's the entire conception. This is an intensely personal rendition of this somewhat diabolical work. The cumulative effect is nearly overwhelming.

There's a climax about five and a half minutes into the finale which illustrates Barbirolli's ability to build shattering levels of intensity. In those first five and a half minutes, he only lets the orchestra give 90%. A couple of seconds before this climax I'm talking about, it's like he unties the leash. The orchestra swells louder and louder, and then there is a massive ritenuto, and then one of the most enormous crashes I've ever heard in this symphony (excepting, of course, the hammer blows). I still remember the first time I heard this, it took my breath away. Some conductors make something out of this climax but I've never heard anyone do it with as much commitment or sheer intensity as Barbirolli. Similarly, the first hammer blow has a momentous build-up, which made my hair stand on end. Barbirolli was truly a sorcerer. I'm still fascinated by this recording.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Handel Organ Concertos - Pinnock and Preston on the organ


----------



## haziz

Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall
10 May 2009
*Kirill Petrenko conducts Elgar*

*Elgar: Symphony No. 2*

_Berlin Philharmonic
Kirill Petrenko_

From the Program Notes blurb:

Before this concert, the last time the orchestra played Elgar’s second and final symphony was in 1972. As the welcoming applause continues, Petrenko signals the upbeat to a work that the composer himself described as the “pilgrimage of a soul”. Momentum and spirit, seriousness and humour characterise this work which, at the end of around an hour, fades into peaceful tranquility. A work in which Elgar succeeds in creating a synthesis of complexity of form and thematic cogency.









Piano Concerto No. 3 by Ludwig van Beethoven | Digital Concert Hall


Classical concert online: Watch the Piano Concerto No. 3 by Ludwig van Beethoven & Symphony No. 2 by Edward Elgar performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker.




www.digitalconcerthall.com


----------



## littlejohnuk1

littlejohnuk1 said:


> Handel Organ Concertos - Pinnock and Preston on the organ
> 
> View attachment 178993


No idea for the reasoning of the artwork. Not as good as the old artwork. Any ideas?


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time (total 5)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works featuring orchestra
part one for the rest of the evening.

Symphony no.1 [_Spring_] in B-flat for orchestra op.38 (1841):
_Overture, Scherzo and Finale_ in E for orchestra op.52 (1841):
Symphony no.2 in C op.61 (1845-46):










Piano Concerto in A op.54 (1845):


----------



## starthrower




----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92*

_Berliner Philharmoniker
Wilhelm Furtwängler_
Recorded: 1953-04-14
Recording Venue: Titania-Palast, Berlin

I have never been a fan of Furtwangler and am usually baffled by the adulation he receives. Of course the vintage sound does not help. Giving this a spin.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Alexander Zemlinsky
Lyric Symphony*


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


>


I have Hickox's cycle on Chandos and rate it highly, but I still love my old Lyrita discs. If you can, try Vernon Handley directing the New Philharmonia in no. 2 and Norman Del Mar with the Philharmonia in 6


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*K. A. Hartmann
Symphonies Nos. 1, 2 & 3
Various conductors
Netherlands RPO*

From this set -










This set blows the Metzmacher away, but I still love the old Wergo set (w/ Kubelik, Leitner and I forget the other two conductors' names).


----------



## starthrower

HenryPenfold said:


> I have Hickox's cycle on Chandos and rate it highly, but I still love my old Lyrita discs. If you can, try Vernon Handley directing the New Philharmonia in no. 2 and Norman Del Mar with the Philharmonia in 6


I have the 6 & 8 CD. I love the Soliloquy for Cello and orchestra as much as the symphonies. I'm trying to find my Hickox 4, 10 & 11 CD.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## littlejohnuk1

On this day in 1888 Piotr's Hamlet was premiered. Hamlet is on this CD.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Premiered today in 1919. Jean's Symphony no 5.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 52*
_
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Santtu-Matias Rouvali_
Work length 31:26


----------



## sAmUiLc

To me, Pollini's best composer is Robert Schumann. I am yet to hear a Schumann performance from him I didn't like.


----------



## starthrower

For baritone and orchestra


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
John Barbirolli: Wiener Philharmoniker (1967)

After listening to Barbirolli's Mahler Sixth, I was super impressed; that recording is really very powerful. But it was so intense I needed to step back. I decided to stick with Barbirolli here, but in tamer repertoire. If I've got any more time left today, I'll either be listening to other recordings from this set, or I'll go back to Barenboim's Mozart piano concertos.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Ginastera
Violin Concerto, Op. 30
Hilary Hahn, violin
Frankfurt RSO
Andrés Orozco-Estrada*










A gnarly work that I'm hugely impressed with I must say. I have an older recording with Salvatore Accardo, but Hahn leaves him in the dust (as great as his recording is). I haven't heard the recording with Andrew Wan (w/ Kent Nagano), but I imagine his recording being quite good. Of course, I don't need it now that I have this Hahn/Orozco-Estrada recording. Another win/win for Hahn!

Here is a short video of Hilary Hahn talking about the Ginastera _Violin Concerto_:






She has such a great personality and seems so friendly. Admirable traits for a virtuoso.

Further note: I haven't heard Hahn's performance of Dvořák's _Violin Concerto_, but I imagine it being good. She's been performing it for years. I'll get around to it at some point as I love this concerto, too.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 7
City of Birmingham SO
Rattle*










This is actually quite fine Mahler from Sir Fuzzy Top I must say. Rather impressed. It's been years since I've listened to any of Rattle's Mahler.


----------



## prlj

*Gounod Faust Philharmonia/Parry*

Wasn't sure how I'd take to the "Opera in English" part of this, but I found the whole production to be completely compelling and grand.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## starthrower

This is from a church in Phoenix, AR in 2017.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Concerto and Romances

Charlie Siem

Philharmonia Orchestra, Oleg Caetani


----------



## Rogerx

Bourdon said:


> Three is a crowd.....?


Then we make it five


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Violin Sonata #3
Schubert: Violin Sonata D574
Schumann: Violin Sonata #2

Veronika Eberle / Michail Lifits perform..
live July 4, 2015
on CD-R


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Widor - Organ Symphonies 3 and 4
Schmitt, organ









Tchaikovsky - Elegy for Strings, Manfred Symphony 
Ashkenazy/Royal Philharmonic, Philharmonia 









Villa-Lobos - String Quartets 5, 9 and 12
Danubius Quartet









Brahms - Haydn Variations
Rachmaninoff - Symphonic Dances
Schubert - Grand Rondeau D951
Ravel - La valse
Argerich, Freire









Strauss - Alpine Symphony 
Kord/Warsaw Philharmonic
Maybe my favourite Alpine Symphony, at least for this week


----------



## Malx

Was really tired last night so turned in early - downside I woke at 3.00am this morning and can't get back to sleep so......
*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 6 - Oslo Philharmonic, Mariss Jansons.*

With all the love being shown to Jansons further up the thread I thought why not dig out a recording of his.


----------



## Rogerx

Taneyev, S: Cantata No. 2 'At the Reading of a Psalm', Op. 36

St Petersburg Cappella Choir, Boys Choir of the Glinka Choral Academy, Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## alinkner1

*F. Joseph Haydn*: _Divertimenti a quattro for 2 violins, viola and bass_
Piccolo Concerto Wien


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing excerpts from this *Shostakovich Järvi* recording of orchestral songs (*Volume 1* to be exact):


----------



## Philidor

Proceeding with the Talichs.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 5 D major KV 593*

Quatuor Talich
Karel Rehak, viola


----------



## Art Rock

*Edmund Rubbra: String Quartet No. 2, Amoretti, Ave Maria Gratia Plena, Piano Trio in 1 Movement (Maggini Quartet, Martin Roscoe, Charles Daniels, Naxos)*

The second (and last) day to feature Rubbra for the early morning string quartet listening. In addition to the second quartet, the CD also contains Amoretti for tenor and string quartet, Ave Maria Gratia Plena for tenor and string quartet, and the one movement piano trio.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartets Op 95 'Serioso' & Op 131 - Cuarteto Casals.*

This is a seriously good 'Serioso' and the Op 131 isn't too shabby either, if not quite reaching the heights of the Op 95 (all of course imho).


----------



## Philidor

Next Bach cantata. Towards the end of the liturgical year, it is about praising and thanking.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Sei Lob und Ehr dem höchsten Gut" BWV 117*

Robin Blaze, Satoshi Mizukoshi, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Rogerx

R. Strauss: Don Quixote – Ravel: Bolero

Miriam Manasherov (viola), Michael Barenboim (violin), Kian Soltani (cello)

West-Eastern Divan Orchestra, Daniel Barenboim


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Silvestrov
Bagatellen
Valentin Silvestrov, piano*


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Te Deum - Anna Tomowa-Sintow, Agnes Baltsa, Peter Schreier, José van Dam, Wiener Singverein, Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan.*

The Bruckner isn't mentioned on the cover - no idea why not.

*







*


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Music of Toru Takemitsu (武満徹)


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concerto 21, Murray Perahia


----------



## Rogerx

Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 1

Soloists from Luxembourg Philharmonic Orchestra


Pierné, G: Canzonetta, Op. 19
Pierné, G: Giration
Pierné, G: La Danseuse Espagnole
Pierné, G: Nuit Divine
Pierné, G: Pastorale for Wind Quintet
Pierné, G: Pastorale Variée, for wind
Pierné, G: Piano Quintet in E minor, Op. 41
Pierné, G: Pièce for Oboe and Piano
Pierné, G: Pièce for violin and piano
Pierné, G: Prélude de Concert Pour Basson et Piano
Pierné, G: Preludio e Fughetta for Wind
Pierné, G: Serenade, Op. 7
Pierné, G: Solo de concert for bassoon & piano, Op. 35
Pierné, G: Sonata Da Camera for flute, cello & piano, Op. 48
Pierné, G: Violin Sonata, Op. 36


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Ginastera
> Violin Concerto, Op. 30
> Hilary Hahn, violin
> Frankfurt RSO
> Andrés Orozco-Estrada*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A gnarly work that I'm hugely impressed with I must say. I have an older recording with Salvatore Accardo, but Hahn leaves him in the dust (as great as his recording is). I haven't heard the recording with Andrew Wan (w/ Kent Nagano), but I imagine his recording being quite good. Of course, I don't need it now that I have this Hahn/Orozco-Estrada recording. Another win/win for Hahn!
> 
> Here is a short video of Hilary Hahn talking about the Ginastera _Violin Concerto_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has such a great personality and seems so friendly. Admirable traits for a virtuoso.
> 
> Further note: I haven't heard Hahn's performance of Dvořák's _Violin Concerto_, but I imagine it being good. She's been performing it for years. I'll get around to it at some point as I love this concerto, too.


Hilary Hahn is a fantastic violinist. She also has a great sense of (dark) humour.


----------



## Art Rock

*Galina Ustvolskaya: Symphonies No. 2, 3, 4, and 5 (Ural Philharmonic Orchestra, St. Petersburg Soloists, Dmitri Liss, Oleg Malov, Pavel Nemytov, Elena Popova et al, Megadisc).*

Four symphonies by Ustvolskaya, although the latter ones would not be called that by most people. Symphony No. 2 "True and Eternal Bliss!" (1979) is for reciter and orchestra, and is based on the texts of the 11th-century German monk and musician Hermanus Contractus. Symphony No. 3"Jesus Messiah, Save Us!" (1983) again features a reciter and texts by Contractus. Both are OK but not outstanding (and I dislike reciters in classical music even though theyu do not dominate as much here). Symphony No. 4 "Prayer" (1987) continues the religious theme and texts by Contractus, but they are now wisely given to a contralto. More remarkable is the instrumentation (trumpet, tam-tam, piano - that's it) and short duration of about 7 minutes. Symphony No. 5"Amen" (1990) is scored for oboe, trumpet, tuba, wooden cube with hammer, violin and (oh dear, here we go again) reciter, whose text is The Lord's Prayer. These symphonies are in my opinion not among her best works (except maybe the fourth), but they are important to get an overall picture of this composer.


----------



## haydnguy

*Chabrier (1841-1894)*

1. Bourrée fantasque
2. Joyeuse marche

*Ravel (1875-1937)*

1. Pavane pour une Infante défunte
2, Menuet antique
3. Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
4. Jeux d'eau
5. Miroirs
6. Le Tombeaude Couperin

CD 2 - oringal recording 1956 (this compilation 2007)

Ses enregistrements (It's recordings) 1925-1957

Marcelle Meyer, piano


----------



## Chilham

Premiered this day, 1901. Let's see what all the fuss is about with Roth's version.









Mahler: Symphony No. 4
François-Xavier Roth, Les Siècles, Sabine Devieilhe


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven 5, Jan Willem de Vriend. 💿


----------



## Art Rock

*Viktor Ullmann: Der Sturz des Antichrist (Bielefeld Philharmonic Orchestra, Bielefeld Opera Chorus, Rainer Koch, Ulrich Neuweiler, Richard Decker, CPO, 2 CD's)*

Der Sturz des Antichrist (The Fall of the Antichrist) is an opera in three acts from 1935. I find it far less interesting than the more famous Der Kaiser von Atlantis - in fact I think this is only the second time I played it after buying it cheaply many years ago. Also, for some reason, CPO decided to split the second act over the two CD's, with a hideous cut.


----------



## Rogerx

Théodore Gouvy: Symphony No. 2

Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen, Thomas Kalb


Gouvy: Fantasie symphonique
Gouvy: Paraphrases symphoniques, Op. 89


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, clarinet concerto, horn concerto 1 & 4, Niedich, Jolley, Orpheus Chamber Orchestra. 💿


----------



## Rogerx

Bernhard Molique - String Quartets Volume 1

Mannheimer Streichquartett

Molique: String Quartet, Op. 18, No. 1 in F major
Molique: String Quartet, Op. 18, No. 2 in A minor


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 7 in A major, Op. 92*

_Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Manfred Honeck_
Recorded: 5-7 December 2014
Recording Venue: Live recording, Heinz Hall for the Performing Arts, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, United States
Work length 39:55


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Inspired by the Mahler cycle thread:

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony No. 6*








In my opinion, one of the best recordings for Mahler 6, passionate and beautifully overwhelming, but also lyrical and elegant; Karajan was certainly at his best in performing Romantic composers, and his Mahler makes no exception.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works featuring orchestra part two for late morning and early
afternoon as I'm enjoying a day off work. The sun is out, and brunch is soon to be served!

Symphony no.3 [_Rhenish_] in E-flat for orchestra op.97 (1850):









Cello Concerto in A-minor op.129 (1850):









_Requiem für Mignon_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir
and orchestra op.98b [Text: J.W. von Goethe] (1851):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Double Piano Concertos

Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## NLaslow

*Mahler: Symphony No. 6*
Budapest Festival Orchestra - Iván Fischer


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Maxwell Davies - Naxos Quartets Nos. 9 and 10*

Maggini Quartet

"The Magginis sounds as if they've lived with the quartets all their lives, so assured and probing are the performances. They take the finely-nuanced rhetorical gestures of No. 9's opening movement in their stride, and lend a poignant lyricism to the 'Passamezzo'. A marvellous achievement all round."
- BBC Music Magazine

"The Maggini perform with the no-holds-barred commitment and jaw-dropping technical acumen we have come to expect from them throughout this massive project. Splendidly rich sound and a most truthful balance, too."
- Gramophone

Link to complete recordings - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mIgf9pQYuC_AM3s3fhR7m_JWpzkDYlaDE


----------



## Shaughnessy

Seán Ó Riada - Port Na bPúcaí

Carraig Donn · Seán Ó Riada

Link to complete recordings -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_mpREipwEr9quDu5ff1L2NgADXiwuBVY7U


----------



## MartinDB

A couple of versions of Tippett's Child of our Time, with fragments of others, ahead of seeing it live tomorrow.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Ronald Brautigam playing Mozart concertos. No. 18 now.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn, violin concerto, Isabella van Keulen / Lev Markiz 💿


----------



## Rogerx

Gounod: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Yan Pascal Tortelier


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

CD 2
Never before have I heard the cantata BWV 151 as beautifully as in this recording with Ton Koopman. Let yourself be carried away by the sweet-voiced tones of the traverso that circles you as a garland.


----------



## jambo

Going back to Celibidache now that I enjoy Bruckner more and I really enjoyed this one. I didn't even notice that it was about 15 minutes longer than most other recordings I have.

*Bruckner: *Symphony No. 9 in D minor (ed. Nowak)

Sergiu Celibidache
Münchner Philharmoniker
1995


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Louis-Ferdinand Hérold: Piano Concertos Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano)

Sinfonia Varsovia, Hervé Niquet


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

Abbado conducts Kurtág and Stockhausen, great recordings and performances of amazing works


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Edward Elgar*
Saga of King Olaf
Banner of Saint George

Emily Birsan, soprano
Barry Banks, tenor
Alan Opie, baritone

Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Collegiûm Mûsicûm Choir, Edvard Grieg Kor
Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Andrew Davis

Chandos
2014


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
*Piano Concerto No. 19* in F major, KV 459
*Piano Concerto No. 24* in C minor, KV 491
Daniel Barenboim: Berliner Philharmoniker (1994, 1988)

Still really enamored with this set. KV 459 was recorded live, but aside from a few coughs, it's honestly hard to tell the difference. KV 459 is also overall a bit faster than I am used to, bordering on sounding rushed in placed to me. Piano played with sparkle and gusto, and the Berlin Philharmonic is both lively and devoted to this music. I think I'll play some of Barenboim's Brahms after this.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Daniel Barenboim: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1993)


----------



## Vasks

_Completely Claude ... on the turntable_

*Debussy - Danses sacree et profane (Chalifoux/Columbia)
Debussy - String Quartet (Budapest/Columbia)
Debussy - Children's Corner (Michelangeli/DGG)
Debussy - Syrinx (Dwyer/DGG)
Debussy - Premiere Rhapsody for Clarinet & Orchestra (Gigiliotti/Columbia)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Violin concertos all morning.


----------



## Coach G

During the last week or so: the music of Brahms:

1. _Symphony #1; Serenade #2_
2. _Symphony #2 & 3_
3. _Symphony #4; Academic Festival Overture; Tragic Overture_
4. _Piano Concerto #2; Variations on a Theme by Haydn_
(Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic Orchestra w/Andre Watts on the Piano Concerto #2)
Recorded between 1960 and 1971, New York City; Sony Leonard Bernstein Royal Edition Vol 19-22
5. _Violin Concerto_
(George Szell/Cleveland Orchestra w/David Oistrakh, violin)
_Violin Sonata #3_
(David Oistrakh, violin/Vladimir Yampolsky, piano)
Recorded in Cleveland, Ohio in 1970 and in Brussels, Belgium in 1958; EMI Classics
6. _Double Concerto; Tragic Overture_
(Bruno Walter/Columbia Symphony Orchestra w/Zino Francescatti, violin & Pierre Fournier, cello, on the Double Concerto)
Recorded in Hollywood, California 1959 & 1960, CBS Great Performances Vol 30
7. _Cello Sonatas #1 &2_
(Mstislav Rostropovich, cello/Rudolf Serkin, piano)
Recorded in Parts Unknown in 1983; DG Records
8. _German Requiem_ (English Adaptation by Robert Shaw)
(Craig Jessup/Utah Symphony Orchestra/Mormon Tabernacle Choir/Janice Chandler & Nathan Gunn, soloists)
Recorded in Salt Lake City, Utah in 1999 Telarc




































































It took me a long time to get to enjoy the music of Brahms, but now he is a favorite. Underneath the many layers of fine German craftsmanship is the warm and sentimental heart of a true Romantic. As different as their music is from one another, I consider Mozart, Brahms, Stravinsky, and Schoenberg to be the finest craftsman in classical music. Sometimes I just like to enjoy music in terms of the organization, the beauty and the art of music itself. While Leonard Bernstein was not known as the greatest of Brahms' champions, his Columbia recordings with the New York Philhamonic Orchestra that he made between 1959 and 1971 are very enthusiastic and free without sounding too loose. While there are innumerable fine recordings of the Brahms' _Violin Concerto_, the Oistrakh/Serkin is a favorite of mine; and while I sometimes find George Szell's recordings to be a bit too tight or "clinical", Oistrakh adds in enough sad Russian soul to bring forth the human element. And speaking of sad, Russian, soul, Rostropovich really plays his heart out on the two lovely Brahms' _Cello Sonatas_, accompanied by a 79 year old Rudolf Serkin who despite old age and declining health plays as if he's found the Fountain of Youth in music. Meanwhile, Zino Francescatti and Pierre Fournier bring forth a very smooth yet spirited _Double Concerto_ to the fore with Bruno Walter at the helm and his "Columbia Symphony Orchestra". And, no the "Columbia Symphony" wasn't a South American outfit (that came much later with Gustavo Dudamel, and his Simon Bolivar Youth Orchestra!). The "Columbia" was Bruno Walter's pick-up band organized made exclusively for studio recordings by CBS records, and it was comprised mostly of members of the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra. We end with a rare recording that features an English version of the _German Requiem_, which automatically makes things a bit confusing. In a way, this recording by the Utah Symphony Orchestra and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir should be called an_ "American" Requiem_, as it takes the thickest and heaviest, most German of German, composers to the heart of the American West and despite the Mormon Tabernacle Choir's tendency to sound a bit too pristine, this recording brings forth a Brahms' _German Requiem_ of some reverence; not quite on par with the likes of a European superstar such as Karajan or Guilini with the Vienna or Berlin Philharmonic in tow, but still a great and courageous effort.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Michael Tippett* - A Child Of Our Time (1941) & *Vaughan Williams* - Serenade To Music (1938)

I have a ticket for tomorrow night's concert at the Royal Festival Hall London, for what in my mind, is Tippett's magnum opus.

Free concert programme here - LPO programme: 26 Nov 2022 - A Child of Our Time (conducted by Edward Gardner)

By way of preparation, I have been listening to the seven different recordings I have of the work, and my three favourites are, Previn, Rozhdestvensky and Pritchard (who went to the same school as me in east London, but a little while before!). The RVW recording I'm listening to is Basil Cameron directing the BBC SO & Choir in a 1953 Prom concert.





















Tomorrow's concert


----------



## eljr

*O Jesulein... A German Baroque Christmas Oratorio*

Clematis

*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* RIC444
*Label:* Ricercar
*Length:* 74 minutes


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

Bruckner

Symphony No.5


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: Bassoon Concertos

Gustavo Núñez (bassoon)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields


Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto, RV 467 in C major
Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto, RV 474 in C major
Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto, RV 477 in C major
Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto, RV 488 in F major
Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto, RV 497 in A minor
Vivaldi: Bassoon Concerto, RV 501 in B flat major 'La notte'


----------



## eljr

Thanksgiving dinner yesterday had this playing in the background:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Rückert-Lieder
Magdalena Kožená, mezzo-soprano
Berliner Philharmoniker
Rattle*










Next up:

*Zemlinsky
Symphonische Gesange, Op. 20
Michael Volle, baritone
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Conlon*


----------



## 13hm13

Anton Bruckner - The USSR Symphony Orchestra ,Svetlanov -Symphony No. 8 In C Minor 
Recorded in 1981.


----------



## eljr




----------



## eljr

*Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a*

Berliner Philharmoniker, Mstislav Rostropovich

*Release Date:* 23rd Jun 2009
*Catalogue No:* 4778519
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 23 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


>


Did they dip themselves in chocolate?


----------



## Montarsolo

Prokofiev, Romeo and Juliet, Gergiev. CD 2.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

Paul Kletzki and the Czech Philharmonic


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> Did they dip themselves in chocolate?


Yeah, what a terrible cover.


----------



## eljr

Floeddie said:


> Our Christmas tree will go up this weekend, so I guess it's time once again for our seasonal music to come out of storage


I already have 7 of ours up.


----------



## starthrower

Recorded live, 2010 - 2012


----------



## eljr

*Mehr Oder Weniger Lametta ('more Or Less Tinsel')*

Goldmund, Anna Veit

*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* SM388
*Label:* Solo Musica
*Length:* 54 minutes
Beautiful new release.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

Los Angeles Philharmonic, Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## Coach G

Manxfeeder said:


> *Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*
> 
> Paul Kletzki and the Czech Philharmonic
> View attachment 179072


My very first recording of Beethoven's _Symphony #1_ was by Kletzki and the Czech Philharmonic. I found it in LP form in the bargain bin coupled with Beethoven's _5th _way back in the early 1980s. Later the album was pretty much ruined when a pipe broke in my house and some water damage rendered about a fourth of my (then) record collection, as useless.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Shoskofiev

Lisztianwagner said:


> Inspired by the Mahler cycle thread:
> 
> *Gustav Mahler
> Symphony No. 6*
> View attachment 179043
> 
> In my opinion, one of the best recordings for Mahler 6, passionate and beautifully overwhelming, but also lyrical and elegant; Karajan was certainly at his best in performing Romantic composers, and his Mahler makes no exception.


The Andante moderato of this performance is unparalleled IMO. Majestic and moving as nothing else.


----------



## eljr

*‘La Notte’: Concertos and Pastorales for Christmas Night*

Bojan Cicic, The Illyria Consort

*Release Date:* 18th Nov 2022
*Catalogue No:* DCD34278
*Label:* Delphian
*Length:* 65 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Giving over an afternoon to an opera takes a little effort .... but not when it is Mozart.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

Symphony No. 6 "Pathetique" op. 74

*Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan*

I have not listened to too many Karajan recordings (especially when taking into account his massive output), but I stumbled upon this one fairly recently, and it is fabulous and sounds great in the Karajan Gold remastering. I really do not need to acquire any more Tchaikovsky, but that box DG put out recently with his Berlin cycle might be worth it. Or maybe I need to try to find 4 and 5 that he made with Vienna to complete this set.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Capriccio*

I'm joining in the Jansons lovefest.


----------



## Bourdon

Wagner

Das Rheingold


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Théodore Gouvy* (1819-1898): *Requiem in E-flat minor, op.70* (1874), as recorded in 2018 by the *Chœur de la Schola de Vienne* & *Orchestre National de Lorraine*, conducted by *Jacques Houtmann*. With Wolfgang Bruneder (organ); Scheri Greenawald, Elsa Maurus, Gérard Garino, Manfred Hemm (soloists).

Yesterday, @Vasks mentioned Gouvy's Requiem in another thread. Until then I had never even remotely heard of him, so my curiosity was piqued; I bought his Requiem and listened to it this afternoon with headphones on and eyes closed. And I must say, that put a pretty broad smile on my face. How could I ever have completely overlooked this man for so long? This is marvellous music imho. What's it like? Imagine that you take Mendelssohn's oratorios and Verdi's Requiem. Mix them together and stir a while... you get the general idea. I feel Gouvy is the perfect bridge between the two. 
The Requiem runs for just over an hour, and it's imaginative and varied throughout. But my biggest relief was the quality of the performers and of the sound. For small record labels, I consider such aspects risky. I need not have worried. Sure, they're not the Berliner Philharmoniker with the Wiener Singverein, but the performance is more than decent. Everyone involved seems to be in inspirational flow. And the sound quality is absolutely superb. Near-perfect sound mix, crystal-clear. This will be on my playlist for a while in the weeks to come, and I will certainly be delving deeper into Gouvy's oeuvre.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *String Quintet No. 1* in F major, Op. 88
Budapest String Quartet and Walter Trampler (1958)
Joseph Roisman, violin; Alexander Schneider, violin; Boris Kroyt, viola; Walter Trampler, viola; Mischa Schneider, cello









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *String Quartet No. 19* in C major, KV 465, “Dissonance”
Quartetto Italiano (1966)
Paolo Borciani, violin; Elisa Pegreffi, violin; Piero Farulli, viola; Franco Rossi, cello

Some chamber music, for a change. Both of these works are wonderful, and I love the performances.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Vinko Globokar *

Les Soliloques décortiqués (2016) _for 16 musicians_
BIT 20 Ensemble
Vinko Globokar, conductor
Trond Madsen, assistant conductor

Soprano Tapaguese Sur Ache de Noë (2015) _for Alwynne Pritchard (percussive singer)_

Kaleidoskop im Nebel (2012/13) for chamber ensemble
BIT 20 Ensemble
Vinko Globokar, conductor
Trond Madsen, assistant conductor


----------



## Branko

Trying this Beethoven 9 today for the first time. So far so good.....in fact, I am quite delighted with it. Those outer two movements are so tricky; the first is a minefield. I feel like some people are taking the quiet start for a searching sensation. As if (lost) in a fog until they find the rhythm, the tempo, themselves. The determination is somehow lacking a little. Ok, why not, it is one way of doing it. But for me the whole thing falls apart that way, as I feel the exact opposite about it. Everything is contained in the creative spark that springs out of the mist. It feels full of determination right from the start. It knows exactly where it is going, ie right through to the joy. But the joy is already contained in the first spark !! Not that the first movement is joyful yet....but determined. The joy remains hidden or contained within rhythmic precision and determined tempi. In that way, it is in every phrase, in every figure, in every turn. It (the joy) creates an inner tension ....and then it bursts out later on in the piece. I feel it is uncontrollable at the end. It must out. Just my feeling. So here is Erich Leinsdorf with the Boston - he is quite determined ! And I agree, we probably should not expect to find our perfect ninth. But we can have favourites.

Jane Marsh (soprano)
Josephine Veasey (mezzo)
Placido Domingo (tenor)
Sherrill Milnes (bass)
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Chorus Pro Musica
New England Conservatory Chorus


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Telemann, Motets: Das ist meine Freude, Der Gott Unsers Herrn Jesu Christi*

This is well sung and played, but the microphones are placed far back from the choir, so it's half music and half reverb. I guess some people like hearing church music muddied in this way, but I prefer to be closer to the voices so I can hear the parts. Another downside is, the text is given in German with no English translations.


----------



## Flamme

Essential Classics - Tom McKinney - BBC Sounds


A great selection of classical music for your morning.




www.bbc.co.uk




Tom McKinney plays the best in classical music, with familiar favourites alongside new discoveries and musical surprises. 0930 Playlist starter – listen and send us your ideas for the next step in our musical journey today. 1010 Song of the Day – harnessing the magic of words, music and the human voice. 1045 Playlist reveal – a sequence of music suggested by you in response to our starter today. 1130 Slow Moment – time to take a break for a moment's musical reflection.


----------



## 13hm13

Karl Goldmark; Paul Hindemith - Symphonies (Leonard Bernstein)
Goldmark - Symphony No. 1


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## littlejohnuk1

Premiered on this day 1934:


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Shoskofiev said:


> The Andante moderato of this performance is unparalleled IMO. Majestic and moving as nothing else.


I agree, such a contemplative, suggestive performance in the Andante; it completely captures and impresses.


----------



## 13hm13

Alexander Voormolen: Pastorale for Oboe & Piano - ToniMarie Marchioni, oboe and Jacob Coleman, piano


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Richard Strauss
Vier letzte Lieder*


----------



## 13hm13

Schubert Piano Sonata No 16 D 845 A minor Alfred Brendel


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> Yeah, what a terrible cover.


Cant argue with that - however terrible cover, fabulous contents much better than the other way round!


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Shostakovich Alexeev/ECO/Maksimuik. Does anything more need to be said? What are your favourite recordings of these pieces?


----------



## Malx

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No 4 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Constantin Silvestri.*

This is an excellent Tchaikovsky 4 - I'd also forgotten how good the sound is for its time (February 1957) clear stereo sound from the Kingsway Hall recording with the Philharmonia sounding fabulous, sounds much better than the date may suggest.
I rate this Sivestri Icon box as my favourite of the series, unfortunately its currently out of production.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Symphony No. 9*

After weeks of dithering, I finally gave in and purchased this. Wonderful, just wonderful.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> I rate this Sivestri Icon box as my favourite of the series, unfortunately its currently out of production.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Been away awhile, due to Ian. Been listing to;
Roger Sessions Symphonies 4 and 5 and Rhapsody for a orchestra. Badea cond. Columbus Symphony Orchestra. New World Recording. 
Amy Beach: Gaelic Symphony and Piano Concerto. Kenneth Schermerhorn, Nashville Symphony Orchestra. Naxos.
Samuel Coleridge-Taylor: Hiawathas Wedding Feast, Richard Lewis, Royak Choral Society, Antonin Divorak: Symphonic Variations op. 78. Cond. M. Sargent. Philharmonic Orchestra. IDIS.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## senza sordino

_Vespro della Beata Vergine_ (_Vespers for the Blessed Virgin_), also known as the Vespers of 1610, by Monteverdi


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Charles Mackerras: Scottish Chamber Orchestra (1997)

I've never heard Mackerras's Brahms before today. First impressions of this are that the first movement is propulsive, recorded in exceptional sound, and features a slight emphasis on the winds, particularly the brass. The string section is definitely smaller than normal, which I knew from reading reviews of this set, but the orchestral balance isn't terribly different from how Brahms is "usually" played: e.g. Karajan, Klemperer, or Kertész, to name but three. So I would describe the strings as lighter but not anemic. In tuttis, the brass never have trouble coming through the strings, particularly the horns. In general, though, it sounds like an orchestra, not just a "chamber orchestra." There are some places where Mackerras shows off the agility in the smaller string sections. Yet in a few places I notice that they aren't quite together, which strikes me as odd for a chamber orchestra. The tempi are a bit disjointed, alternating between a bit too fast for comfort and a bit too slow for my tastes. This seems to be a good supplement in my Brahms collection and I'm glad I've heard it. However, to my tastes, it is outclassed by Harnoncourt's 1996/1997 cycle with the Berlin Philharmonic. Both sets broadly try to do the same thing (period-inspired performance but using modern instruments) and I think Harnoncourt delivers a less fussy reading that speaks more directly to me. It's also a real bummer that this set doesn't have the Tragic Overture. The winds prove that they are excellent musicians in the second movement (both as soloists and when creating blends of timbre). The third movement sounds almost radically different to me; the balances are all shifted (again because of the strings) and the opening cello soli just sounds nicer with a beefier cello section. The opening of the finale is superb, with a prominent clarinet and low brass giving way to some fantastic ensemble playing at rehearsal B (m. 30) and onward that just feels a bit rushed. The entire brass section deserves a raise for the finale alone; they are phenomenal! (Also the clarinet soloist, Romolo Tisano.) I had seen some discussion of this set and I do think it is intriguing, and it is something I will return to. Still, I prefer bigger Brahms usually, and I think that Harnoncourt beats Mackerras at his own game here. (I'll have to listen to the rest of this set before finalizing my judgement of it.) One interesting thing this set contains is the original version of the second movement of the First Symphony. I'm not all that familiar with Mackerras's work at all; I think I have different ideas about Brahms than Mackerras did, and while I'm glad to have this, there are other recordings which I will return to more frequently. I will at some point listen to the rest of this cycle, and I'm curious to hear how Mackerras fares with the other three symphonies.









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 7* in A major, Op. 92
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1976)

_Here_ is the string sound I was missing in the Mackerras! The opening chord feels like a revelation here. I'll stick around to hear some more of Karajan's Beethoven.









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 1* in C major, Op. 21
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1977)

Just don't ask me about the album art. (Was this recorded on Mars or something?)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Quartet Op. 55, No. 3*

Festetics Quartet. If it weren't for the album cover, I wouldn't know that this was on period instruments. I'm glad the old days of scratchy and thin-sounding HIP recordings are over.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Monsalvat said:


> Just don't ask me about the album art. (Was this recorded on Mars or something?)


Maybe Karajan was saying, "Now, for this album, I want a picture of me in a jet on a yacht looking out a 25-foot window. No? Well, then, just take a picture of dirt."


----------



## Monsalvat

Manxfeeder said:


> Maybe Karajan was saying, "Now, for this album, I want a picture of me in a jet on a yacht looking out a 25-foot window. No? Well, then, just take a picture of dirt."



















I wish I was joking.


----------



## neoshredder

Bruckner - Symphony 7 conducted by Karajan


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Monsalvat said:


> I wish I was joking.


Let's not forget about this one, here he's actually driving the aforementioned jet.


----------



## Floeddie

*Franz Joseph Haydn - The London Symphonies: Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra, directed by Günther Herbig: *


*Playlist: Symphony No 95 in C Minor. *

I am enjoying this cycle, yet I am looking forward to compare it to a CD set coming from Presto Music by a different organization that my spouse put on order not long ago.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Floeddie

*Antonio Vivaldi - Concerti con Molti Instromenti, Conductor: Amandine Beyer, Musical Ensemble: Gli Incogniti (2022)*

A new acquisition, first listen. Vivaldi is easy on the ears.


----------



## prlj

*Massenet Manon Gheorghiu/Alagna Pappano*


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: *Brandenburg Concertos*, BWV 1046–1051
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Concentus Musicus Wien (1964)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 11-12--14-2

Géza Anda (piano)

Camerata Academica of the Salzburg Mozarteum


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Widor - Organ Symphonies 5 and 9
Schmitt, organ









Schoenberg - Verklarte Nacht
Haas - Study for Strings, Overture for Radio, Psalm 29
Belohlavek/Prague Chamber Philharmonic









Auric - Les facheux, La Pastorale
Poppen/Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucke-Kaiserslautern 









Rzewski - People United Variations
Levit









Brahms - Symphonies 1 and 3
Karajan/Berlin


----------



## Neo Romanza

Going for more quiet listening for tonight's session:

*Scriabin
Preludes, Op. 11
Maria Lettberg*










*Shostakovich
Preludes and Fugues Nos. 1-12
Alexander Melnikov*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Concertos

Attila Lajos (flute), Dénes Kovács (violin), Zsuzsa Szabó (piano), Endre Gertler (violin)

Budapest Symphony Orchestra, Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra, András Kórodi, György Lehel


Huzella: Concertino lirico
Kókai: Violin Concerto
Sárközy: Concerto semplice per violino e orchestra - Ricordanze II
Vécsey, J: Piano Concertino


----------



## Shoskofiev

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 179076
> 
> 
> *Théodore Gouvy* (1819-1898): *Requiem in E-flat minor, op.70* (1874), as recorded in 2018 by the *Chœur de la Schola de Vienne* & *Orchestre National de Lorraine*, conducted by *Jacques Houtmann*. With Wolfgang Bruneder (organ); Scheri Greenawald, Elsa Maurus, Gérard Garino, Manfred Hemm (soloists).
> 
> Yesterday, @Vasks mentioned Gouvy's Requiem in another thread. Until then I had never even remotely heard of him, so my curiosity was piqued; I bought his Requiem and listened to it this afternoon with headphones on and eyes closed. And I must say, that put a pretty broad smile on my face. How could I ever have completely overlooked this man for so long? This is marvellous music imho. What's it like? Imagine that you take Mendelssohn's oratorios and Verdi's Requiem. Mix them together and stir a while... you get the general idea. I feel Gouvy is the perfect bridge between the two.
> The Requiem runs for just over an hour, and it's imaginative and varied throughout. But my biggest relief was the quality of the performers and of the sound. For small record labels, I consider such aspects risky. I need not have worried. Sure, they're not the Berliner Philharmoniker with the Wiener Singverein, but the performance is more than decent. Everyone involved seems to be in inspirational flow. And the sound quality is absolutely superb. Near-perfect sound mix, crystal-clear. This will be on my playlist for a while in the weeks to come, and I will certainly be delving deeper into Gouvy's oeuvre.


Interesting, I'm not familiar with that piece and sounds like I could enjoy it as well.

Other works by this composer I recommend are the String Quintet in G major and the Piano Quintet in A major from these recordings:


















Gouvy was an expert craftsman, and it's easy to notice that on hearing these lovely pieces.


----------



## 13hm13

Albert Dietrich: Symphony; Violin Concerto


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Divertimenti II

Netherlands Wind Ensemble, Edo de Waart


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## haydnguy

*Debussy (1862-1918)

L'Isle joyeuse
Préludes, Livre 1
Préludes, Livre 2*


CD 4 - oringal recording 1989 (this compilation 2007)

Ses enregistrements (Her recordings) 1925-1957

Marcelle Meyer, piano


----------



## Georgieva

pmsummer said:


> No sir, I have not, although I did once consider doing a bicycle tour of the route, but I'm afraid the clock has run out.


 
“And in no other is there salvation: for there is no other name under heaven, given among men, through which we may have salvation” Acts. 4:12


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernst Toch: String Quartets No. 7 and No. 10, Dedication (Buchberger Quartet, CPO)*

The early morning string quartets routine continues with Austrian composer Ernst Toch. The first of four CD's, with quartets 7 (1908) and 10 (1920), and the short piece Dedication. Beautiful works.


----------



## Rogerx

*Pierne: Chamber Music Vol. 2*

Soloists from Luxemberg Philharmonic Orchestra

Pierné, G: Caprice for Piano and Cello, Op. 16
Pierné, G: Expansion for Cello and Piano, Op. 21
Pierné, G: Flute Sonata, Op. 36
Pierné, G: Impromptu-caprice, Op. 9
Pierné, G: Introduction et variations sur une ronde populaire, for saxophone quartet
Pierné, G: Piano Trio, Op. 45
Pierné, G: Sonate pour violoncelle et piano en Fa# mineur (en une partie) Op. 46 (1919), à André Hekking
Pierné, G: Trois Pièces en Trio
Pierné, G: Variations libres et Finale, Op. 51
Pierné, G: Violin Sonata, Op. 36
Pierné, G: Voyage au pays de tendre


----------



## Art Rock

*Geirr Tveitt: Piano Concertos No.1 and No. 5 (Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Bjarte Engeset, Håvard Gimse, Naxos)*

Another take on these rewarding concertos (I also have the BIS recordings). Glad to see labels still exploring less known composers.


----------



## tortkis

John Cage: Music of Changes - Martine Joste (Mode)


----------



## Chilham

Berio: Sinfonia
Peter Eötvös, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, London Voices









Berio: Sequenza VIII for Violin
Jeanne-Marie Conquer









Nono: Il Canto Sospeso
Claudio Abbado, Berlin Philharmonic, Susanne Otto, Marek Torzewski, Barbara Bonney, Dietrich Knothe, Rundfunkchor Berlin









Nono: Fragmente - Stille, an Diotima
LaSalle Quartet


----------



## Georgieva

Mahler: Symphony No.6, Kindertotenlieder
*Leonard Bernstein*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Robert Schumann - various works featuring orchestra 
part three of three for this morning.

Mass in C-minor for soprano, alto, tenor, bass mixed choir and
orchestra op.posth.147 (1852 - rev. 1853):









Symphony no.4 in D-minor for orchestra op.120 (1841 - rev. 1851):
_Julius Caesar_ - overture for orchestra op.128 (1851):









Violin Concerto in D-minor WoO23 (1853):


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Art Rock

*Galina Ustvolskaya: Grand Duet for Violoncello and Piano, Duet for Violin and Piano (Oleg Malov, Alexei Vassiliev, Alexander Shustin, Megadisc)*

Two chamber music works composed in 1959 and 1964, respectively. I like the Grand Duet for Violoncello and Piano best, with a considerable variation in moods, and at times beautifully elegiac.


----------



## Rogerx

Classical Trombone Concertos

Christian Lindberg (trombone)

Australian Chamber Orchestra, Richard Tognetti


Albrechtsberger, J G: Concerto in B flat major for Alto Trombone
Gothe, M L: Prelude and Dance
Haydn, M: Concerto in D major for Alto Trombone
Haydn, M: Trumpet Concerto in D major, MH 104
Mozart, L: Trombone Concerto in D major
Wagenseil: Concerto in E flat major for Alto Trombone


----------



## Barbebleu

Mahler 9 - Bertini. Very nice, well structured, beautifully played but sadly, in this symphony, that’s not enough. It sounds, well, safe. For me it’s just not visceral enough. Oddly I feel the same about Bertini’s take on the Adagio from the tenth. Well played but it doesn’t get the blood rushing or the hairs on the back of the neck rising. It just sounds and again I hesitate to say it - safe!

I’m glad I’ve listened to Bertini’s cycle and it is very good but I think that there are better versions of the individual symphonies available.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Arnold Schönberg
Wind Quintet
*








Stunning pieces of chamber music, of an almost overwhelming inventiveness and a great timbric exploration; despite the density of the contrapuntal structure, everything is led with clarity and logic like an Ariadne's thread. Impressive to say the least!


----------



## Merl

Not played this in ages. Nice to reacquaint myself with Ives' excellent (and melodic) 1st String Quartet courtesy of this older but very fine recording from the Juilliard Quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Bizet and Chabrier: Orchestral Works

Les Siècles, François-Xavier Roth

Bizet: Jeux d'enfants (Petite Suite), Op. 22
Bizet: Symphony in C
Chabrier: Suite Pastorale


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Malx

Barbebleu said:


> Mahler 9 - Bertini. Very nice, well structured, beautifully played but sadly, in this symphony, that’s not enough. It sounds, well, safe. For me it’s just not visceral enough. Oddly I feel the same about Bernini’s take on the Adagio from the tenth. Well played but it doesn’t get the blood rushing or the hairs on the back of the neck rising. It just sounds and again I hesitate to say it - safe!
> 
> I’m glad I’ve listened to Bertini’s cycle and it is very good but I think that there are better versions of the individual symphonies available.


I agree wholeheartedly with your comments. Over the years I have read a lot of praise for this set and to be fair there is nothing wrong with it - great sound, good playing, but it never grabs me and makes me sit up and listen. I have the set on my shelves but I can't remember the last time I listened to anything from it.


----------



## Malx

*Dvořák, Symphony No 8 - LPO, Constantin Silvestri.*

Dipping back into the excellent Silvestri box.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart *(1756-1791): *Symphony no.35 in D* ("*Haffner*"),* KV.385* (1782), as recorded in 1978 by the *Berliner Philharmoniker*, conducted by *Herbert von Karajan*.

I've heard several excellent renditions of Mozart's later symphonies, but all in all this is the one I keep returning to most.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arthur Honegger - various orchestral works
part one for either side of lunch.

_Le chant de Nigamon_ - symphonic poem for orchestra H16 (1917): a)
_Pastorale d'été_ - symphonic poem for chamber orchestra H31 (1920): b)
_Le Roi David_ - symphonic psalm in three parts for soprano, alto, tenor, boy soprano,
actress (spoken), narrator, mixed choir and orchestra H37, arr. from the incidental
music for the play of the same name by René Morax (orig. 1921 - arr. 1923): c)
_Imprécation de Thésée/Prelude/Mort de Phaedre_ from the incidental music for the Gabriele
D'Annunzio tragedy _Phaedre _for orchestra H61 (1926): d)
_Les Ombres_ - orchestral extract from the music for the Abel Gance film
_Napoléon_ H64 (1927): e)
Orchestral prelude from the incidental music for the William Shakespeare play
_The Tempest_ H48 (1929): f)

a) d) e) f) with L'Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo/Marius Constant
b) with the Symphonieorchester des Bayerisches Rundfunks/Charles Dutoit
c) with Christiane Eda-Pierre (sop.), Jeannine Collard (alt.), Éric Tappy (ten.),
Bernard Petel (cv.), Simone Valère (spoken role), Jean Desailly (nar.), La
Chorale Philippe Caillard and L'Ensemble Instrumental/Charles Dutoit









_Pacific 231_ [_Mouvement Symphonique no.1_] for orchestra H53 (1923):
Symphony no.1 for orchestra H75 (1930):
​


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto & Serenade for Strings

James Ehnes (violin)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Théodore Gouvy* (1819-1898): *Sérénades pour piano seul* (various opus nrs, 1843-1863), as recorded by *Emmanuelle Swiercz*.

Continuing my exploration of works by French-German composer Théodore Gouvy, I think these "serenades for solo piano" are magnificent miniatures; as one booklet puts it "_mixing the solidity, potency and richness of the Romantic German Structure with the inventiveness and cosmopolitan variety of French Music and Culture of the second half of the 19th century_." Mendelssohn is clearly discernible, but so are Schumann, Franck and even Chopin. This particular disc by the way also contains various symphonic tone poems, a sinfonietta, a piano trio and two string quartets. A nice introduction to this long-forgotten composer.


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 2* in C major, Op. 61
James Levine: Berliner Philharmoniker (1987)









Robert Schumann: *Symphonic Etudes* in C sharp minor, Op. 13
Maurizio Pollini, piano (1981)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Eugen Jochum: London Philharmonic Orchestra (1976)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *Organ sonata no.2 in D minor, op.60* (1901), as recorded in 2014 in Germany by *Bernard Buttmann* (organ of the Stadtpfarr Kirche Maria Himmelfahrt, Landsberg am Lech).

I think this is one of Reger's best organ works. The first movement is marked "Improvisation", and indeed, it feels as if the notes just flowed out of his fingers. The sound quality of Buttmann's recordings in this series isn't top-notch, but the quality of the music itself is ample compensation for that, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 'Romantic'*
_
Hallé Orchestra
Zdenek Macal_


----------



## Barbebleu

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 179116
> 
> 
> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart *(1756-1791): *Symphony no.35 in D* ("*Haffner*"),* KV.385* (1782), as recorded in 1978 by the *Berliner Philharmoniker*, conducted by *Herbert von Karajan*.
> 
> I've heard several excellent renditions of Mozart's later symphonies, but all in all this is the one I keep returning to most.


This is a great set. Big band Mozart at its best. 😎


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich - Cello Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## Vasks

*Karol Kurpinski - Overture to "Jadwiga, Queen of Poland" (Wislocki/Olympia)
Maciej Radzwill - Divertimento (Sewen/MHS)
Zygmunt Noskowski - Symphony #1 (Wroblewski/Sterling)*


----------



## Georgieva

Absolutely superb.

Helmut Walcha
Bach, 2 CD’s


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Tchaikovsky*
Piano Concerto 1 in b-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Concerto 2 in G Major, op. 44

Denis Matsuev, piano
Mariinsky Orchestra
Valery Gergiev

Mariinsky
2014


----------



## sAmUiLc

Of the 5 Asahina B7s I know (bought 5, keeping 4) this is the best. Actually the only greater B7 to me is Celi's with BPO which is transcendental. This one (1997) occupies the 2nd place by itself in my book, ahead of Karajan EMI, Giulini DG, Asahina 2000 on fontec.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arthur Bliss *(1891-1975): *Piano concerto in B-flat, op.58* (1938), as recorded in 2002 by *Peter Donohoe* (piano) with the *Royal Scottish National Orchestra*, conducted by *David Lloyd-Jones.*

This concerto feels like a bridge between late romanticism and modernism. One leg in each world, so to speak. Quite interesting.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Maurice Duruflé* (1902-1986): *Quatre Motets sur des thèmes gregoriens, op.10* (1960), as recorded in 1998 by the *Winchester cathedral choir*, directed by *David Hill.*

Durufle's published oeuvre may be small, but each opus number is absolutely worth it. This disc also contains several other well-known choral miniature jewels by various composers (Barber, Holst, Mozart, Tavener a.o.)


----------



## Rogerx

Stenhammar: Symphony No. 2/Stenhammar: Music for ‘A Dream Play’ by August Strindberg

Antwerp Symphony Orchestra, Christian Lindberg


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Martin
Les quatre éléments
London Philharmonic
Bamert*


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 1*

_Vienna Symphony Orchestra
Wolfgang Sawallisch_
Recorded on June 12, 1985






November, 2022: Wolfgang Sawallisch / Vienna S.O. / Classical & R CD - Anton Bruckner


Bruckner Discography



www.abruckner.com


----------



## Bourdon

Boulez


----------



## Philidor

At the end of the liturgical year, there remains one issue - and one cantata:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Nun danket alle Gott" BWV 192*

Hana Blažíková, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Lajtha: Symphony No. 7

Pecs Symphony Orchestra, Nicolas Pasquet

Lajtha: Hortobagy, Op. 21
Lajtha: Suite No. 3, Op. 56
Lajtha: Symphony No. 7, Op. 63 'Revolution'

*For the Saturday symphony tradition.*


----------



## Philidor

Cool, clear spring water.

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 E minor op. 39*

London Symphony Orchestra
Anthony Collins










Unsentimental and straight.

Whoever inspired this these days - thanks! This cycle is opening the dark season for me. To be followed up by the usual suspects - Holmboe, Tubin, Tüür, Sumera, Norgard, maybe Langgaard.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Philidor said:


> Cool, clear spring water.
> 
> *Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 E minor op. 39]*
> 
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Anthony Collins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsentimental and straight.
> 
> Whoever inspired this these days - thanks! This cycle is opening the dark season for me. To be followed up by the usual suspects - Holmboe, Tubin, Tüür, Sumera, Norgard, maybe Langgaard.


Be sure to listen to Gubaidulina, Schnittke, Penderecki and Silvestrov, too. These are certainly 'dark season' composers.


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more before work:

*Górecki
Three Olden Style Pieces
Polish National RSO
Wit*


----------



## Floeddie

Rogerx said:


> Lajtha: Symphony No. 7
> 
> Pecs Symphony Orchestra, Nicolas Pasquet
> 
> Lajtha: Hortobagy, Op. 21
> Lajtha: Suite No. 3, Op. 56
> Lajtha: Symphony No. 7, Op. 63 'Revolution'
> 
> *For the Saturday symphony tradition.*


Saturday symphony tradition? Please fill me in...


----------



## starthrower

Floeddie said:


> Saturday symphony tradition? Please fill me in...


SS 26.11.22 - Lajtha - Symphony # 7 | Classical Music Forum (talkclassical.com)


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Michael Tippett* - A Child Of Our Time

One final listen to this, then I'm jumping on the bus to go to the concert - Free programme here - LPO programme: 26 Nov 2022 - A Child of Our Time (conducted by Edward Gardner)

Hickox's version has really grown on me the last few days - not sure why I didn't rate it so highly in the first place.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

Barbebleu said:


> This is a great set. Big band Mozart at its best. 😎 *From Janvillem*


Based upon the two of you , I purchased the download. Good stuff!!!


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> *Michael Tippett* - A Child Of Our Time
> 
> One final listen to this, then I'm jumping on the bus to go to the concert - Free programme here - LPO programme: 26 Nov 2022 - A Child of Our Time (conducted by Edward Gardner)
> 
> Hickox's version has really grown on me the last few days - not sure why I didn't rate it so highly in the first place.
> 
> 
> View attachment 179126


Super recording - enjoy the concert Henry.


----------



## Philidor

Another great recording.

*César Franck: Symphonie en ré mineur*

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Sergiu Celibidache
live November 1967


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Andrea Luchesi* (1741-1801): *Requiem for the Duke of Montealegre* (1771), as recorded in 2016 by* Cappella Civica Trieste* & *Nuova Orchestra da Camera Ferruccio Busoni*, conducted by *Massimo Belli*. Recorded: With Roberta Canzian (soprano), Elena Biscuola (mezzo-soprano), Riccardo Botta (tenor), Armando Badia (baritone).

Another lesser known Requiem. In one word: beautiful. Very restful. Great sound quality, too.


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 6_
*Orchestre national de France / Bernard Haitink *
Rec. 2001 Live
Naïve

Slow and non-sensational, but also consistent and persevering in its vision. That's a very Haitink thing in my opinion.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Théodore Gouvy* (1819-1898): *Symphony no.4 in D minor, op.25* (1855), as recorded in 2010 by the *Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrücken Kaiserslautern*, conducted by *Jacques Mercier*.

Continuing my exploration of works by Théodore Gouvy, I can recommend his fourth symphony, by performers from Saarbrücken, his birthplace. 
_From the liner notes:_ "Fellow composers such as Ambroise Thomas and Charles Gounod attended the Symphony No. 4 premiere in Paris, 1856, and were moved to amazed admiration. French critics approvingly wrote how ‘finely thought out, expansively developed, and clearly and brilliantly written’ the score was."


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Benjamin Britten* (1913-1976): *Hymn to St. Peter, op.56a* (1955), as recorded by George Inscoe (pipe organ) with the *Norwich Cathedral Choir*, conducted by *Ashley Grote*.

Another side of Benjamin Britten, and yet very Britten.


----------



## Philidor

Another music for in-between.

*Frank Martin: Messe pour double choeur a cappella*

RIAS Chamber Choir
Daniel Reuss


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arthur Honegger - various orchestral works part two
for late afternoon and early evening.

_Mouvement Symphonique no.3_ for orchestra H83 (1933):

with the Symphonieorchester des Bayerisches Rundfunks/Charles Dutoit









Music for the film _Les Misérables _for orchestra H88 (1934):


_Symphony for Strings_ [Symphony no.2] H153 (1942):
​


----------



## Merl

Just finishing listening to this in the next few mins then I'll be watching the Argentina / Mexico game. An unheralded underdog of a recording (and it only cost me 50p years ago)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Edward Elgar
Sea Pictures*


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35*

_Herman Krebbers (violin)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Kirill Kondrashin_
Recorded: 1979-06
Recording Venue: Concertgebouw, Grote Zaal, Amsterdam
Work length 44:13


----------



## sAmUiLc

Le Belle Immagini: Opera arias by Gluck, Mozart and Myslivecek


Le Belle Immagini. DG: E4713342. Buy download online. Magdalena Kozena (mezzo) Prague Philharmonia, Michel Swierczewski



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Malx

Dipping into another of the better Icon boxes.
*Sibelius, Finlandia / Tapiola / The Swan of Tuonela / Lemminkainen's Return / Valse Triste - Philharmonia Orchestra, Paavo Berglund.*

These shorter works sound wonderful in Berglund's capable hands. 
(The Shostakovich recordings in this box are well worth hearing).


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Karol Szymanowski* (1882-1937):* Symphony no.4, op.60* ("*Symphonie Concertante*", 1932), as recorded in 2012 by the *BBC Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Edward Gardner*. With *Louis Lortie* (piano).

Impressive performance, utterly convincing.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Karol Szymanowski* (1882-1937): *Nine preludes, op.1* (1900), as recorded in 2022 by* Krystian Zimerman* (piano).

I notice it's a heads-up every time one of these remarkable preludes come up on the shuffled playlist. Inspired performance by Zimerman.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*John Ireland* (1879-1962): *Greater love hath no man* (1918), as recorded in 2018 by the *Chapel Choir of the Royal Hospital Chelsea*, conducted by *William Vann*. With Leah Jackson (soprano), Gareth Brynmor John (baritone), Hugh Rowlands (organ).

Impressive album of choral music more or less centering on the period of the first world war. This is of course one of John Ireland's best known works.
That's it for today. Good night!


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Rogerx said:


> Lajtha: Symphony No. 7
> 
> Pecs Symphony Orchestra, Nicolas Pasquet
> 
> Lajtha: Hortobagy, Op. 21
> Lajtha: Suite No. 3, Op. 56
> Lajtha: Symphony No. 7, Op. 63 'Revolution'
> 
> *For the Saturday symphony tradition.*


What a lovely piece of artwork


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1995


----------



## sAmUiLc

Anne Sofie Von Otter, Ralf Gothóni, Hugo Wolf, Gustav Mahler - Lieder


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1989 CD release of "Lieder" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

Liszt / Richard Strauss: Lieder (Selection)


Liszt / Richard Strauss: Lieder (Selection). DG: 4837210. Buy download online. Irwin Gage (piano), Brigitte Fassbaender (mezzo-soprano), Brigitte Fassbaender (contralto)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Super recording - enjoy the concert Henry.


Thanks, I did 😂


----------



## sAmUiLc

Noisy! But the wartime should be noisy. Spectacular singing. Bristling with electricity. My favorite version.

To me, Radames is the stupidest male character in a major opera. To think plundering her native country & killing and capturing her own family and people would be OK with his girlfriend? What a moron!


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 2 (1877 version - Nowak edition)
Swedish Chamber Orchestra - Thomas Dausgaard
SACD


----------



## sAmUiLc

#6 live









This set contains the studio 6th and a live 6th. Even though the studio one is pretty good itself I definitely prefer the live one which in fact is my number one choice for M6.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## WVdave

Elgar; Symphony No. 2 In E Flat 
The London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley
Classics For Pleasure – CFP 40350, Vinyl, LP, Stereo, UK, 1981.


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> *Michael Tippett* - A Child Of Our Time
> 
> One final listen to this, then I'm jumping on the bus to go to the concert - Free programme here - LPO programme: 26 Nov 2022 - A Child of Our Time (conducted by Edward Gardner)
> 
> Hickox's version has really grown on me the last few days - not sure why I didn't rate it so highly in the first place.
> 
> 
> View attachment 179126


My favorite recording of _A Child of Our Time_. I hope the concert was hugely enjoyable for you.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Sonatas for Piano and viloin


CD4

KV 481-526-547

Radu Lupu & Szymon Goldberg


----------



## Rogerx

Floeddie said:


> Saturday symphony tradition? Please fill me in...











SS 26.11.22 - Lajtha - Symphony # 7


A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition: Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! For your listening pleasure this weekend: László Lajtha (1892 – 1963) Symphony No. 7, Op. 63 ‘Revolution Symphony’ I. Modéré - Agité II. Lent III. Agité --------------------- Post...




www.talkclassical.com




Section 
*Orchestral Music*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Grieg
Lyric Pieces V, Op. 54
Eva Knardahl*

From this superb set -










This is the only box set of Grieg's solo piano music that I own and thank goodness it's a fine set. The best set out there? I'm not sure, but I haven't even bothered looking for alternatives given how much I'm satisfied with Knardahl's pianism.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Widor - Organ Symphonies 6 and 10
Schmitt, organ









Enescu - Concert Overture, Symphony 3
Lintu/Tampere Philharmonic 









Elgar - In the South, Symphony 2
Solti/LPO


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ending the night's listening session with two ballets of contrasts:

*Glazunov
The Seasons, Op. 67
Philharmonia Orchestra
Svetlanov*










*Debussy
Jeux
Cleveland Orchestra
Boulez*


----------



## Rogerx

ETA Hoffmann: Symphony in E flat major & Overtures

Kölner Akademie, Michael Alexander Willens



Hoffmann, E T A: Aurora: March
Hoffmann, E T A: Aurora: Overture
Hoffmann, E T A: Symphony in E flat major
Hoffmann, E T A: Undine: Overture


----------



## haydnguy

*Debussy (1862-1918)*

1. Images, 1ʀe série
2. Images, 2e série
3. Masques
4. Images, 2e série (extraits)
5. Preludes, Livre II (extraits)
6. Hommage à Rameau(Images, 1ʀe série) - 1947
7. Hommage à Rameau(Images, 1ʀe série) - 1953

*Couperin (1668-1733)*

8. Pièces de clavecin


CD 5 - oringal recording 1947 (this compilation 2007)

Ses enregistrements (Her recordings) 1925-1957

Marcelle Meyer, piano


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chilham

Bernstein: Mass
Marin Alsop, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Morgan State University Choir, Peabody Children's Chorus, Jubilant Sykes, Asher Edward Wulfman









Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
Sir Stephen Cleobury, Britten Sinfonia, Choir of King's College, Cambridge









Bernstein: Symphony No. 2 "The Age of Anxiety"
Antonio Pappano, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Beatrice Rana


----------



## Rogerx

Great Works for Flute and Orchestra

Sharon Bezaly (flute)

Residentie Orkest Den Haag, Neeme Järvi

Chaminade: Concertino for Flute and Orchestra, Op. 107
Griffes: Poem
Griffes: Poem for flute & orchestra
Nielsen: Flute Concerto, FS119
Poulenc: Flute Sonata, Op. 164
Reinecke: Flute Concerto in D major, Op. 283
Rimsky Korsakov: Flight of the Bumble Bee
Tchaikovsky: Largo and Allegro for flute and strings


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Another liturgical year starts today. I am planning to focus on Bach's cantatas he wrote in his first year in Leipzig and earlier, but I make the first exception in the very beginning:

*Johann Sebastian Bach

"Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland" BWV 61
"Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland" BWV 62*

Nancy Argenta, Petra Lang, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Olaf Bär
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Malx

Having seen haydnguys post (30740) I thought it about time to play some piano music from Debussy.
*Debussy, Études pour piano books I & II / D'un cahier d'esquisses / Masques / L'isle joyeuse - Alain Planès.*

Disc 2 from this 5 disc set.


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Thaïs

Renée Fleming (Thaïs), Thomas Hampson (Athanael), Giuseppe Sabbatini (Nicias), Estefano Palatchi (Palemon)

Orchestre National Bordeaux Aquitaine, Yves Abel


----------



## Malx

*Dutilleux various chamber works featuring Quatuor Sine nomine, Emmanuel Pahud, Eric Le sage et al.*

Disc 7 from the Dutilleux Centenary Box.


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernst Toch: String Quartets No. 6 and No. 12 (Verdi Quartett, CPO)*

Continuing with Toch's quartets for the early morning string quartet routine. The sixth from 1905 is the earliest surviving quartet, the twelfth from 1946 is almost the last. Excellent works - amazing that they are not better known.


----------



## MartinDB

HenryPenfold said:


> *Michael Tippett* - A Child Of Our Time
> 
> One final listen to this, then I'm jumping on the bus to go to the concert - Free programme here - LPO programme: 26 Nov 2022 - A Child of Our Time (conducted by Edward Gardner)
> 
> Hickox's version has really grown on me the last few days - not sure why I didn't rate it so highly in the first place.
> 
> 
> View attachment 179126


I hope the concert was good. I don't know that recording and am not sure I need another version of the work. Or maybe I do. (I was at a concert of the same work myself, a bit further north than you - in Newcastle.)


----------



## Art Rock

*Erkki-Sven Tüür: Symphony No.5 (Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Olari Elts)*

Normally I do not listen to YouTube videos, but I had read about Tüür's fifth, and I do not have it on CD, so what else to do. The YT link is in the spoiler (I dislike the in your face embedded videos). It is an interesting piece, at times pure jazz, at times, rock. 



Spoiler


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Seasons

Pavel Kolesnikov (piano)


----------



## Malx

A rare foray into the Saturday Symphony thread inspired streaming of this weekends choice:
*Lajtha, Symphony No 7 - Pecs Symphony Orchestra, Nicolas Pasquet.








*


----------



## Chilham

Remembering Guillaume Dufay, who died this day 1474:









Dufay: Missa l'Homme Arme
Guiseppe Maletto, Cantica Symphonia


----------



## Merl

Inspired by the Mahler thread I'm listening to Chailly's very fine 9th on Decca. If you've never listened to Chailly's Mahler cycles ( RCO or Gewandhaus) then you're missing 2 excellent Mahler cycles.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Arnold Schönberg
Pelleas und Melisande *


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 9* in E flat major, KV 271, “Jeunehomme”
Daniel Barenboim: Berliner Philharmoniker (1991)

I'm very happy with this cycle. Foraying now into the earlier concertos. Once this finishes:









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Rafael Kubelík: Wiener Philharmoniker (1957)

At only 36 and a half minutes, this must be one of the fastest Brahms Seconds in my collection.


----------



## MartinDB

Mostly British string quartets from the Naxos/Maggini box, sandwiched by some Beethoven 7s. Feels a slightly odd juxtaposition, in truth.


----------



## Rogerx

Violin Concertos Mozart 5 & Vieuxtemps 4

Hilary Hahn (violin)

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen, Paavo Järvi

*Hilary Hahn (born November 27, 1979) is an American violinist.*


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Shostakovich, Dmitri (1906-1975)*

*Piano Quintet* in g, Op. 57
*Mūza Rubackytė* - Piano
Mettis String Quartet





*Piano Trio No. 1*, Op. 8
*Claremont Trio*





*Sonata for Cello and Piano* in D minor, Op. 40
*Hélène Grimaud* - Piano
*Sol Gabetta* - Cello


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Looks like this one was released November 4th. He has a mustache...


----------



## Art Rock

*Galina Ustvolskaya: Octet, Composition No. 3, Symphony No. 5 
Dmitri Shostakovich: Piano Quintet In G Minor, Op.57
(London Musici Quartet, Kathryn Stott et al, Catalyst)*

Three Ustvolskaya works, including the amazing Octet, and one of my favourite pieces from her teacher Shostakovich.


----------



## Kiki

*Giacomo Puccini*
_Turandot, Act 1_
*Katia Ricciarelli, Plácido Domingo, Barbara Hendricks, Ruggero Raimondi & others
Wiener Sängerknaben, Chor de Wiener Staatsoper
Wiener Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan *
Rec. 1981
DG

Never mind the soap opera story and the conservative tonal adventure, Karajan's chamber-like attack is entrancing, only marred by DG's (and Karajan's?) blown vocals.


----------



## Georgieva

*Karl Böhm - Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5*


----------



## Georgieva

*Karl Böhm Mozart: *
Requiem & Symphonies 26, 32, 39 - 41


----------



## Branko

Rogerx said:


> Hilary Hahn (born November 27, 1979) is an American violinist.


Happy Birthday Hilary ! 

This calls for her JS Bach E Major Solo Partita from this CD, especially the Prelude.


----------



## Rogerx

Tippett: A Child of Our Time

Jessye Norman (soprano), Richard Cassilly (tenor), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Singers, BBC Choral Society, Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Philidor

Art Rock said:


> but I had read about Tüür's fifth, and I do not have it on CD, so what else to do. The YT link is in the spoiler (I dislike the in your face embedded videos). It is an interesting piece, at times pure jazz, at times, rock.


Tüür was a rock drummer in some Estoninan group, and at times, his music reminds me this fact ...


----------



## Monsalvat

Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 5* in B flat major
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Wiener Philharmoniker (2004)

Harnoncourt was an astonishing musician. At the forefront of historically informed performance since the 1950s, he graudally worked his way through music history, conducting acclaimed performances of Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms, and here Bruckner. Even Gershwin! I like him because he is never dogmatic. Every score he conducts has been reconsidered from the ground up, whether he is using period instruments or not, and no matter what the historical context of the music is. I am not a huge fan of Bruckner (more of a Brahmsian myself), and I feel like I've never really explored the depths of his Eighth and Ninth symphonies. This is my fault, not Bruckner's; his music is one of my blind spots. The Fifth is my favorite, because of the finale, with all its counterpoint, complexity, and the absolutely magnificent closing chorale. The performance seems to have divided opinion; I like it but I'm not very knowledgeable about Bruckner's discography. The orchestra is in amazing form here, strings, brass, woodwinds, everything, and recorded in amazing sound. I guess when I'm in the mood for Bruckner (which admittedly isn't all _that_ often), it _can_ be a great experience.


----------



## Philidor

Cool, clear spring water.

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 2 D major op. 43
Symphony No. 3 C major op. 52*

London Symphony Orchestra
Anthony Collins










Unsentimental and straight. Like it.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Alwyn - String Quartets Nos. 1-3*

Maggini Quartet

Link to complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## elgar's ghost

Arthur Honegger - various orchestral works part three
for either side of lunch.

Symphony no.3 [_Liturgique_] for orchestra H186 (1946):
Symphony no.4 [_Deliciae basiliensis_] for orchestra H191 (1946):
Symphony no.5 [_Di tre re_] for orchestra H202 (1950):


_Prélude, Fugue et Postlude_ for orchestra, arr. from the music for the Paul Valéry
ballet-melodrama _Amphion_ (orig. 1929 - arr. 1948):
_Monopartita_ in F-sharp minor for orchestra (1951):

with L'Orchestre Philharmonique de Monte-Carlo/Marius Constant


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Young phenomenal guitarist here


----------



## Rogerx

Marcel Poot: Symphonies Nos, 3, 5 & 7

Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Frédéric Devreese


Marcel Poot (7 May 1901 in Vilvoorde, Belgium – 12 June 1988 in Brussels) was a Belgian composer, professor, and musician.


----------



## Bourdon

Dufay

Today seems to be his birthday and that is a good reason to listen to his secular music again. This is a set to cherish and which I would recommend to anyone.
The songs are of a moving beauty.

CD 2


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sutherland/Pavarotti/Milnes/Bonynge account is spectacular and larger than life but this one feels more real and heartfelt.


----------



## Vasks

*Monsigny - Overture to "On ne s'avise jamais de tout" (Lajouanique/Itowo)
W. A. Mozart - Quintet for Piano & Winds, K.452 (Lupu +/London)
F. J. Haydn - Symphony #72 (Goodman/Helios)*


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 33*

_Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983 / February 1984
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamberg, Germany
Work length 43:01


----------



## Monsalvat

Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 4* in E flat major, “Romantic”
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1960)

There's a fair amount of tape his in this recording, but it is recorded in decent stereo. The upper brass can be a bit harsh, though. Still, we are fortunate to have this document of a great conductor at work.


----------



## Rogerx

Moscheles & Hummel - Cello Sonatas

Jirí Bárta (cello) & Hamish Milne (piano)


Hummel, J: Cello Sonata in A major, Op. 104
Moscheles: Cello Sonata in E major Op. 121
Moscheles: Nos 4, 8 & 9 from Melodisch-contrapunktische Studien Op. 137


----------



## Georgieva

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 3- Eroica*
Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Enthusiast

I wanted to listen to the three Rasumovsky quartets and wanted the Cremona recordings. This choice was logistically complicated as the three quartets are each on different discs. A very worthwhile way of spending nearly 2 hours!

Op. 59/1 (quartet 7):










Op. 59/2 (quartet 8):










Op. 59/3 (quartet 9):


----------



## Kiki

*Aulis Sallinen*
_Symphony No. 4_
*Norrköping Symphony Orhestra / Ari Rasilainen*
Rec. 2004
CPO

Organic and taut. Like.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## haziz

Played earlier today:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schoenberg

Chamber Symphony No. 1
Birmingham Contemporary Music Group

Erwartung, Op. 17
Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31
Phyllis Byn-Julson, soprano
City of Birmingham SO
Rattle*

From this set -


----------



## Georgieva

Verdi - Nabucco 

Bruson, *Dimitrova*, Petkov, Balioni, Garaventa, Arena, Verona Opera


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mompou, Ballets*

The term ballet is deceiving. They only last a minute and a half.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 47*

Hilary Hahn (violin)
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen
Recorded: 2007-03-25
Recording Venue: Sveriges Radio, Berwaldhallen, Stockholm
Work length 33:10

Happy birthday Hilary! 🎂


----------



## Philidor

A classic in this season.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

"Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland" à 2 clav. e pedale BWV 659
Trio super "Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland" per due bassi e canto fermo BWV 660
"Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland" in organo pleno, Canto fermo in pedale BWV 661*
(from "Great Eighteen Chorale Predludes")

Ton Koopman, organ


----------



## Bourdon

Enescu

Romanian Rhapsody No.1


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Cello Concertos, Vivaldi Concerto for Violin and Cello

Christoph Croisé (cello), Sherniyaz Mussakhan (violin)

Eurasian Soloists Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Geirr Tveitt: A Hundred Hardanger Tunes - Suites No. 1 and No. 4 (Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Bjarte Engeset, Naxos)*

The first of two Naxos CD's with these delightful suites of miniatures based on folk tunes of the Hardanger area in Norway.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schnittke
String Quartet No. 2
Oleg Krysa, Nikolai Zabavnikov, Fyodor Dnizhinin, Yevgeni Altman*










Phenomenal performance of one of my favorite Schnittke works.


----------



## eljr

*Advent Carols from King’s College London*

Choir of King’s College London, Joseph Fort


> A beautifully atmospheric recording of the Advent service. — BBC Music Magazine, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 25th Oct 2019
*Catalogue No:* DCD34226
*Label:* Delphian
*Length:* 64 minutes


----------



## Floeddie

*Isotaro Sugata - Symphonic Overture + (Full Album) Kasagawa Philharmonic Orchestra, Kazuhiko Komatsu
*


Pleasing.


----------



## Enthusiast

The War Requiem: the Jansons recording is a good one with excellent soloists.


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 in B flat major, Op. 60*
_
Berliner Philharmoniker
Sir Simon Rattle_
Work length 33:27


----------



## Rogerx

The Joy of Christmas

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Richard P. Condie (director), Director, John Finley Williamson (director), Westminster Choir

trad.: Deck the Hall
trad.: God Rest Ye Merry, Gentlemen
trad.: Joy to the World!
trad.: La Virgen lava panales
trad.: The Twelfth Night Song
trad.: The Twelve Days Of Christmas
De Cormier: The Animal Carol
Gauntlett: Once in Royal David's city
Gruber, F: Stille Nacht
Handel: Hallelujah Chorus (from Messiah)
Holst: Lullay my liking, H129, Op. 34 No. 2
Humperdinck: Hänsel & Gretel: Abendsegen 'Abends will ich schlafen gehn'
Leontovich: Carol of the Bells
Monnoye: Patapan
Redner: O little town of Bethlehem (St Louis)
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71a
Wade, J F: O come, all ye faithful


So, the house is decorated, time for sone diner with a bit Christmas music 🎄


----------



## sAmUiLc

Capriccio Italien, Op. 45
Symphony # 5









Haitink is surprisingly good in Capriccio Italien, a showpiece.

Well, in one of his concerts with Concertgebouw Orchestra I attended in the early '80's he conducted Brahms Hungarian Dance #1 as an encore and he did it with such an electrifyung flair. He was certainly a different animal when he was younger in a live concert than his studio recording in which I many times find him rather reserved.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77*
_
Hilary Hahn (violin)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner_

Once again, happy birthday Hilary! 🎂


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Hilary Hahn - Violin

Paganini*, Niccolò (1782-1840)
*Paganini Violin Concerto No.1* in D major, op.6
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Eije Oue - Conductor





*Beethoven*, Ludwig van (1770-1827)
*Violin Concerto* In D, Op. 61
Baltimore Symphony Orchestra
David Zinman - Conductor





*Sibelius*, Jean (1865-1957)
*Violin Concerto*, Op. 47
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen - Conductor


----------



## HenryPenfold

MartinDB said:


> I hope the concert was good. I don't know that recording and am not sure I need another version of the work. Or maybe I do. (I was at a concert of the same work myself, a bit further north than you - in Newcastle.)


Yes, the concert was very good. Kicked off with RVW's Serenade To Music original 16 soloists version, were well performed by the singers and the LPO under Edward Gardner were of course superb. 

This was only the second or third time I have attended a performance of Child Of Our Time and the first in almost 20 years so it was quite exciting. Nadine Benjamin, soprano was absolutely stellar - she is fast bec coming a world-class singer, if she isn't already! Sarah Connolly (mezzo) and Kenneth Tarver weren't quite powerful enough a match for the orchestra at times, but were excellent all the same. Roderick Williams was as usual - superb, even if his role was mainly as narrator.

As the years go by, I increasingly think Child Of Our Time is Britain's greatest choral masterpiece.


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more before work:

*Elgar
Sea Pictures, Op. 37
Della Jones, mezzo-soprano
Royal Philharmonic
Mackerras*

From this OOP set -










This is an excellent set overall. It would make for a nice introduction to Elgar's music since it covers many different types of works from _Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2_, the concerti, _The Dream of Gerontius_ and many of the miniatures. Not mentioned on the box set's front cover, it also contains _The Starlight Express_, which hasn't been recorded too many times --- I think Handley and Andrew Davis were the only other ones besides this Mackerras included in this set to have recorded the work. I could be wrong of course.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Leoš Janáček*
Sinfonietta
Taras Bulba
Cunning Little Vixen Suite (arr. Václav Talich)

Vienna Philharmonic
Charles Mackerras

Decca
1981/1986 - 2013


----------



## Philidor

Advent is a nice time for oratorios.

*Arthur Honegger: Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher*

Jeanne d'Arc - Nelly Borgeaud
Frère Dominic - Michel Favory
L'âne, Regnault de Chartres, Jean de Luxembourg, un paysant, un prêtre - René Brun
Guillaume de Flavy - Francois Loup
Une voix, la mère aux tonneaux - Annie Gaillard
Le Duc de Bedford, Héraut III - Tony Jacquot
Perrot - Anne-Marie Rodde

Soprano - Chrstianne Château
Margaret - Anne-Marie Rodde
Cathérine - Huguette Brachet
Héraut I, Le Clerc - Pedro Proenza
Tenor, Porcus - Zdenék Janovsky
Bass, Héraut II - Francois Loup
Voix d'enfant - Lenka Loubalová

Czech Philharmonic Chorus
Kühn Children's Chorus
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra

Serge Baudo


----------



## eljr

*Three Christmas Cantatas*

Geoffrey Bush, George Dyson & Britten
RCM Chamber Choir, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir David Willcocks, Copenhagen Boys’ Choir, Enid Simon (harp), Benjamin Britten

*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* HTGCD151
*Label:* Heritage
*Length:* 67 minutes


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

I'm not sure this works as a coupling but the performances are very good.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Gustav Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde*

Vladimir Jurowski & Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Sarah Connolly, Robert Dean Smith








I was suggested to listen to this particular recording, and since I've found it on youtube, I'm trying it; after the first two movements, it seems really beautiful and awe-inspiring so far.


----------



## Georgieva

Hildegard Von Bingen: Celestial Harmonies - Responsories and Antiphons


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding 
Seraphic Fire. Hildegard von Bingen: Ordo Virtutum


----------



## Anooj




----------



## Enthusiast

Widmann's viola concerto ends my listening for today.


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, Scherzo fantastique / Le Roi des etoiles / Le Chant du Rossignol / L'Histoire du Soldat - Cleveland Orchestra & Chorus, Pierre Boulez.*

Disc 3 from the Boulez Stravinsky box.


----------



## Flamme

Record Review - Richard Strauss's Don Juan in Building a Library with William Mival and Andrew McGregor - BBC Sounds


William Mival picks his favourite recording of Richard Strauss's symphonic poem Don Juan.




www.bbc.co.uk




Andrew McGregor with the best new recordings of classical music. 9.30 am Flora Willson brings a selection of new releases to the studio, and in On Repeat she shares a track with Andrew and explains her current preoccupation with it. 10.30 am Building a Library William Mival chooses his favourite recording of Richard Strauss's symphonic poem Don Juan. In Strauss's Don Juan, the infamous libertine bursts onto the stage with a dazzling flourish. The following 16 minutes are no less compelling, the irresistible, swaggering Don superbly evoked through sumptuous and virtuosic orchestration, including tender violin and oboe solos and heroic, triumphant horn calls. Strauss, in his mid-20s, could already do it all! It's music that, even after 130 years, still keeps orchestras and conductors on very much on their mettle. 11.20 am Record of the Week An exceptional new release.


----------



## Flamme

Malx said:


> *Stravinsky, Scherzo fantastique / Le Roi des etoiles / Le Chant du Rossignol / L'Histoire du Soldat - Cleveland Orchestra & Chorus, Pierre Boulez.*
> 
> Disc 3 from the Boulez Stravinsky box.


StraWhiskey...


----------



## Kiki

*Giacomo Puccini*
_Turandot, Act 2_
*Katia Ricciarelli, Plácido Domingo, Barbara Hendricks, Ruggero Raimondi, Francisco Araiza, Gottfried Hornik, Heinz Zednik, Piero de Palma, Siegmund Nimsgern
Wiener Sängerknaben, Chor de Wiener Staatsoper
Wiener Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan *
Rec. 1981
DG

I suppose Puccini played safe by using a lot of folk tunes, however, his supposedly oriental-sounding but in fact pigeonholed and stereotyped orchestration sometimes still sounds annoying. I suppose Act 2 is pretty uncontroversial, with three drunken ministers gossiping followed by a quiz show. Oh yeah, come on down, bring us some drama! 40 years ago I thought this was the most awesome opera that Puccini had written. How my perception has changed over time! Act 3 is still to come. I am determined to go through it tomorrow. Just a thought though: The Nessun Dorma music has already appeared in Act 2, but the singing line is disguised and fragmented. Why not move the full Nessun Dorma aria from Act 3 to Act 2 and finish the opera here? It would be nice and sweet and we wouldn't have any "completion" problem with Act 3. Well, I suppose we still need more drama and don't want make it too easy for Calaf. Also, Puccini hasn't killed Liù yet in Act 2. She has to die for our entertainment, right? Poor girl. Act 3 to come.


----------



## Philidor

Second try with the quartet of the last week ...

*Edmund Rubbra - String Quartet No. 3*

Dante Quartet


----------



## eljr

Bachtoven 1 said:


> View attachment 179147


i have this in my Q


----------



## Philidor

First encounter.

*Unsuk Chin: ParaMetaString*
for string quartet and tape

Esmé Quartet











Wow ...


----------



## WVdave

Tchaikovsky; Symphony No. 6 In B Minor, Op.74 ("Pathétique") 
Arturo Toscanini, NBC Symphony Orchestra
RCA Victor Red Seal – LM 1036 Series: Commemorative Edition • Toscanini Tour • 1950, Vinyl, LP, US, 1950.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47*
_
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_
Work length 44:35


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Leoš Janáček
Glagolitic Mass*
Evelyn Lear, soprano
Hilde Rössel-Majdan, contralto
Ernst Haefliger, tenor
Franz Crass, bass

*Arnold Schönberg
Gurre-Lieder*
Herbert Schachtschneider (Waldemar)
Inge Borkh (Tove)
Herta Töpper (Waldtaube)
Kieth Engen (Bauer)
Lorenz Fehenberger (Klaus-Narr)
Hans Herbert Fiedler (Speaker)

Bavarian Radio Symphony Chorus
Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rafael Kubelík

Urania
1964/1965 - 2020


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johan de Meij* (1953): *Symphony no.3 "Planet Earth"* (2006), as recorded in 2011 by the Peabody Children's Chorus & the Peabody Conservatory Wind Ensemble, conducted by *Harlan Parker*.

Attractive and accessible modern choral symphony.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Léon Boëllmann* (1862-1897): *Heures mystiques, op.29 no.1* (1896), as recorded in 2013 by *Jacques Kauffmann* on the grandes orgues Cavaillé-Coll de l'église St.-Étienne de Mulhouse.

Mystical organ music indeed; profound and restful. For a quiet moment of consolation.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Luigi Cherubini* (1760-1842): *Symphony in D* (1815), as recorded in 1997 by the Zürcher Kammerorchester, conducted by *Howard Griffiths.*

About Cherubini, Wikipedia states: "His most significant compositions are operas and sacred music. Beethoven regarded Cherubini as the greatest of his contemporaries. His operas were heavily praised and interpreted by Rossini". But Cherubini also wrote a number of appealing symphonic works, not least of which is this well-crafted symphony. It may not be among his most famous works, but it certainly deserves not to be forgotten.


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## haziz

*Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K467 'Elvira Madigan'*

_Rudolf Buchbinder (piano)
Wiener Symphoniker








_


----------



## 13hm13

Karol Rathaus – Polonaise Symphonique · Concerto For Piano And Orchestra · Vision Dramatique · Uriel Acosta


----------



## haziz

*Field: Piano Concerto No. 2 in A flat major, H31*

_Benjamin Frith (piano)
Northern Sinfonia
David Haslam_
Recorded: 11-12 June 1996
Recording Venue: Jubilee Theatre, St. Nicholas Hospital, Newcastle, UK
Work length 35:01


----------



## littlejohnuk1

As part of DH's randoms from his move video this piqued my interest.


----------



## Bkeske

Just returned from being out of town on a holiday break. Finally, some music.

Boulez conducts Ravel

Daphnis Et Chloé Suite No. 2
Pavane For A Dead Princess
Rapsodie Espagnole
Alborada Del Gracioso. 
The Cleveland Orchestra. 
Columbia Masterworks 1971


----------



## littlejohnuk1

13hm13 said:


> Karol Rathaus – Polonaise Symphonique · Concerto For Piano And Orchestra · Vision Dramatique · Uriel Acosta


What a fabulous name


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## haziz

*Field: Nocturnes and Sonatas*

_Benjamin Frith (piano)








_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ivan Moravec - Bach / Mozart / Schumann - Piano Recital


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1990 CD release of "Piano Recital" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Chat Noir

I actually have these on a CD, but I've been listening to various other works of Malipiero via YouTube (from convienience mostly). I previously posted the first of these three short orchestral works - which were written over a 10-12 year span - and number 2 is also worth listening, to for its forays into bitonality alongside almost Wagnerian grandiosity in the middle. This third one though represents to me the essence of Malipiero's approach. He was unconstrained by ideas of strict 'form' and as such had a wholly organic approach to 'development'. He neither rejected strict tonality nor was he constrained by it. His orchestrations are sublime. He also brings influence from diverse sources. A true polystylist.


----------



## jambo

I've decided to power through the remainder of the Walter box before I move on to the Reinhard Goebel and Zubin Mehta boxes. Walter doesn't have the speed of his earlier recordings, but they're still masterful.

Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61

Zino Francescatti (violin)
Bruno Walter
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
1961


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Berlioz 
Symphony Fantastique, Op. 14
The London Symphony Orchestra 
Columbia Masterworks 1971
Radio Station Copy


----------



## Bkeske

Boulez conducts Ligeti

Chamber Concerto
Ramifications
Aventures
Nouvelles Aventures
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Deutsche Grammophon 1983


----------



## sAmUiLc

Elgar - Kirill Petrenko








Piano Concerto No. 3 by Ludwig van Beethoven | Digital Concert Hall


Classical concert online: Watch the Piano Concerto No. 3 by Ludwig van Beethoven & Symphony No. 2 by Edward Elgar performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker.




www.digitalconcerthall.com





Beethoven - Kavakos / Mehta








Beethoven, Schubert & Bartók | Digital Concert Hall


Beethoven's Violin Concerto, Schubert's Symphony No. 3 & Bartok's The Miraculous Mandarin performed by the Berliner Philharmoniker and Zubin Mehta.




www.digitalconcerthall.com





Dvořák - Mutter / Honeck








Anne-Sophie Mutter - Dvorak's Violin Concerto | Digital Concert Hall


Violinist Anne-Sophie Mutter performs Dvorak's Violin Concerto. Further concert highlights include Manfred Honeck's debut with the Berliner Philharmoniker.




www.digitalconcerthall.com


----------



## haziz

*Rimsky Korsakov: Scheherazade, Op. 35*

_Anshel Brusilow (violin)
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_
Work length 44:03


----------



## jambo

Halfway through this one now and it's easily the most I've enjoyed Mahler's 9th before!

Mahler: Symphony No. 9 in D major

Bruno Walter
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
1961


----------



## Shoskofiev

*Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 1 in E-flat major*

Written when Camille was 18, it's a colourful and tuneful work that sounds like it was composed by a significantly mature composer.


----------



## prlj

*Bizet Les Pêcheurs de Perles Orchestra Nationale de Lille/Bloch*

Have to admit, I didn't connect with this at all. Almost gave up on it a number of times, but just muscled through it. I'm glad I finally gave it a go, but I doubt it's a piece I'll ever revisit.


----------



## haydnguy

Pleyel (1757-1831)

1. String Quartet in A major, Op 2 No. 1
2. String Quartet in C major, Op.2 No. 2
3. String Quartet in G minor, Op.2 No 3

Ensō Quartet

Maureen Nelson, violin
Tereza Stanislav, violin
Robert Brophy, viola
Richard Belcher, cello

Recorded 2004

Note: My CD of this has a different cover.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Beethoven: Violin Sonata #10
James Ehnes / Steven Osborne
live.. on CD-R


----------



## jambo

Yet another fantastic CD of Mozart from Bruno Walter. I'm definitely appreciating Mozart a lot more thanks to his numerous recordings.

Mozart: Serenade No. 13 in G major, K. 525, "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik"
Mozart: Der Schauspieldirektor, K. 486 - Overture
Mozart: Così fan tutte, K. 588 - Overture
Mozart: The Marriage of Figaro, K. 492 - Overture
Mozart: The Magic Flute, K. 620 - Overture
Mozart: The Masonic Funeral Music, K. 477/479a

Bruno Walter
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
1961


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I enjoyed the Qobuz version so much that I decided to buy the FLAC version and gave it a second listen. This would probably be my favorite if he played the 25th variation a little slower. He traverses it in 5:58--I prefer 8:00-10:00. Still, it's near the top of my list.


----------



## Bkeske

Maazel conducts

Night On Bald Mountain - Mussorgsky/Rimsky-Korsakov
Pictures at an Exhibition - Mussorgsky/Ravel
The Cleveland Orchestra
Telarc 1979


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Hoffmeister: Double Bass Quartets Nos. 2, 3 & 4

Norbert Duka (double bass), Erno Sebestyen (violin), Helmut Nikolai (viola), Martin Osertag (cello) & Phillip Moll (piano)

Hoffmeister: Double Bass Quartet No. 2
Hoffmeister: Double Bass Quartet No. 3
Hoffmeister: Double Bass Quartet No. 4
Schubert: Sonata in A minor 'Arpeggione', D821


----------



## Neo Romanza

Three back-to-back *Barber* works:

*Violin Concerto, Op. 14
Hilary Hahn, violin
Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra
Hugh Wolff*










*Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
Dawn Upshaw, soprano
Orchestra of St. Luke's
David Zinman*










*Prayers of Kierkegaard, Op. 30
Sarah Reese, soprano
Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Andrew Schenck*










Barber is one of my favorite American composers and I think one of the reasons I love his music is the simple fact that he forged his own path and really didn't sound like anyone. I often feel that his music, especially in his slow movements, reveal someone who was deeply emotional and yearned for some kind of solace in this life. His lyrical gifts were abundant and, although, his oeuvre is on the smaller side, there's no question the man wrote many masterpieces.

P. S. For anyone here who hasn't seen the Barber documentary _Absolute Beauty_, then please do so! It's one of the best documentaries I've seen on a composer.


----------



## Malx

Another early rise:
*Glazunov, Symphony No 5 - Royal Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Jose Serebrier.*

Despite having this box I don't know the Glazunov symphonies well apart from the fifth, something I guess I should get around to.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Bkeske said:


> Maazel conducts
> 
> Night On Bald Mountain - Mussorgsky/Rimsky-Korsakov
> Pictures at an Exhibition - Mussorgsky/Ravel
> The Cleveland Orchestra
> Telarc 1979


When I lived in Maryland I visited a high end audio salon in D.C. (my first time visit to any high end store, 1985?), and I remember the salesman there played this recording (the Pictures) through Magnepan Tympani. He was pushing for the entry level Magnepan (MG1?) but it was such a new concept of speakers to me (I was only used to box speakers) I couldn't muster the courage to buy them. I ended up buying Ohm Walsh 2 from another store, which was new to me also but not as drastic. I had them for a long time and sold them only several years ago.


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernst Toch: String Quartets No. 8 and No. 9 (Verdi Quartett, CPO)*

Continuing with Toch's quartets for the early morning string quartet routine. The third CD contains the eight and ninth quartets from 1910/1919. As the others in this series, wonderful works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> *Ernst Toch: String Quartets No. 8 and No. 9 (Verdi Quartett, CPO)*
> 
> Continuing with Toch's quartets for the early morning string quartet routine. The third CD contains the eight and ninth quartets from 1910/1919. As the others in this series, wonderful works.


Toch is an interesting composer, but I still haven't 'cracked the code' so to speak. His music is elusive to me.


----------



## Malx

*Albeniz, Piano Sonata No 5 / Pavana-Capricho Op 12 / Tango in A minor / Torre Bermeja - Esteban Sanchez.*

Playing some lesser known, to me, works by Albeniz as a change from the usual Iberia.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns

Piano Concerto No. 1, D major Op. 17 /Piano Concerto No. 2, G minor Op. 22/Piano Concerto No. 4, C minor Op. 44

Anna Malikova - piano

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln Thomas Sanderling


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> *Albeniz, Piano Sonata No 5 / Pavana-Capricho Op 12 / Tango in A minor / Torre Bermeja - Esteban Sanchez.*
> 
> Playing some lesser known, to me, works by Albeniz as a change from the usual Iberia.


I don't own that set on Brilliant, but I've been more than thrilled by this one on BIS with Manuel Baselga, which I actually preordered as soon as I saw it was an upcoming reissue:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Janáček
Taras Bulba
Czech PO
Ančerl*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

Neo Romanza said:


> Three back-to-back *Barber* works:
> 
> *Violin Concerto, Op. 14
> Hilary Hahn, violin
> Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra
> Hugh Wolff*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Knoxville: Summer of 1915, Op. 24
> Dawn Upshaw, soprano
> Orchestra of St. Luke's
> David Zinman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prayers of Kierkegaard, Op. 30
> Sarah Reese, soprano
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
> Andrew Schenck*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barber is one of my favorite American composers and I think one of the reasons I love his music is the simple fact that he forged his own path and really didn't sound like anyone. I often feel that his music, especially in his slow movements, reveal someone who was deeply emotional and yearned for some kind of solace in this life. His lyrical gifts were abundant and, although, his oeuvre is on the smaller side, there's no question the man wrote many masterpieces.
> 
> P. S. For anyone here who hasn't seen the Barber documentary _Absolute Beauty_, then please do so! It's one of the best documentaries I've seen on a composer.


I played the Hahn disc tonight as well. It is wonderful.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Mannheim Rocket said:


> I played the Hahn disc tonight as well. It is wonderful.


It sure is --- I'm less sure about the Mayer piece, but this is my go-to performance of the Barber VC, although there are several outstanding ones like Shaham/Previn and Ehnes/Tovey.


----------



## Art Rock

*Geirr Tveitt: A Hundred Hardanger Tunes - Suites No. 2 and No. 5 (Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Bjarte Engeset, Naxos)*

The second of two Naxos CD's with these delightful suites of miniatures based on folk tunes of the Hardanger area in Norway.


----------



## Philidor

The last one.

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quintet No. 6 E-flat major KV 614*

Quatuor Talich
Karel Rehak, viola


----------



## jurianbai

monday here... and on the way to office, I played this Ravel collections from my cds that stayed in my car.


----------



## Rogerx

Lully: Ballet Music For The Sun King

Mary Enid Haines (soprano), Sharla Nafziger (soprano)

Aradia Ensemble, Kevin Mallon


Lully: Alcidiane: Ritournelle et air de Mademoiselle Hilaire
Lully: Ballet d'Alcidiane et Polexandere
Lully: Ballet de Xerxes
Lully: Ballet des Plaisirs
Lully: Ballet du Temps
Lully: L'Amour Malade
Lully: Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*John Rutter* (1945): *Most glorious Lord of life* (2010), as recorded in 2010 by *The Cambridge singers & The Royal Philharmonic orchestra*, conducted by *John Rutter*.

I do not always discern true profundity in Rutter's music, but for the most part I like the tracks on this album.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Widor - Organ Symphony 8
Schmitt, organ









Mozart - Symphonies 14-18
Bohm/Berlin









Berg - Wozzeck
Abbado/Vienna; Grundheber, Behring, Haugland, Langridge, Raffeiner, Zednik









Crumb - Metamorphoses
Barone, piano


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Federico Mompou* (1893-1987): *Cancións y Danzas* (1921), as recorded in 1998 by *Stephen Hough* (piano).

Lovely album with intimate miniature piano gems, exquisitely performed.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Mikolajus Čiurlionis* (1875-1911): *Kęstutis, Symphonic overture* (1902), as recorded in 2020 by the *Lithuanian National Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Modestas Pitrenas*.

Orchestral music by a (rather obscure?) Lithuanian composer, lovingly performed by Lithuanians. Heartfelt.


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Madama Butterfly

Mirella Freni (Butterfly), Luciano Pavarotti (Pinkterton), Christa Ludwig (Suzuki), Robert Kerns (Sharpless)

Vienna State Opera Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Chilham

Boulez: Le Marteau Sans Maitre
Pierre Boulez, Hilary Summers, Ensemble InterContemporain, Hilary Summers

Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain, Christine Schäfer

Boulez: Piano Sonata No. 2
Maurizio Pollini

Boulez: Répons
Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Complete Symphonies etc (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernhard Haitink et al, EMI, 7 CD's)*

With the T and U composers close to being wrapped up, it's time to start with the V. The Big Gun first: RVW. Dozens of CD's still to be replayed and catalogued, starting with the Haitink box. Today the first CD, A Sea Symphony.


----------



## vincula

Spinning this old vinyl with clics, pops, Kna's and all 😅. Lovely.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Rubinstein: Piano Concerto No. 4

Shura Cherkassky (piano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Ashkenazy

various: Encores
Godowsky: Triakontameron
Rubinstein, A: Piano Concerto No. 4 in D minor, Op. 70
Rubinstein, A: Two Melodies, Op. 3
Saint-Saëns: Le carnaval des animaux
Schubert: Moments Musicaux (6), D780, Op. 94


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35*

_Isaac Stern (violin)
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_
Work length 33:03


----------



## Montarsolo

I started with Mozarts piano concerto 23, Perahia










At the moment Mozarts piano sonata 3 by Klara Wurtz


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Violin Concerto 16 - Busoni & Strauss

Tanja Becker-Bender (violin)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Garry Walker

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D major, Op. 123: Benedictus
Busoni: Violin Concerto, Op. 35a
Strauss, R: Violin Concerto in D minor, Op. 8busoni


----------



## NLaslow

*George Szell Conducts Haydn Symphonies*
Symphonies Nos. 88, 92-99, & 104


----------



## Art Rock

*Erkki-Sven Tüür: Awakening, The Wanderer's Evening Song, Insula Deserta (Sinfonietta Rīga, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Daniel Reuss, Ondine)*

It was an interesting experience (albeit not on purpose) to listen to Ärkamine (Awakening, 2011) directly after RVW's A Sea Symphony (1909) - there are parallels, although Tüür's work is still fully original. I think it is actually one of the strongest works that I've heard from this composer. The two earlier and shorter works are not at the same level but well worth hearing.


----------



## MartinDB

I don't listen to a lot of Sibelius and didn't even know he had written music for Shakespeare's Tempest. I am hugely enjoying this now though having seen it recommended in various places.


----------



## Bourdon

Chilham said:


> Boulez: Le Marteau Sans Maitre
> Pierre Boulez, Hilary Summers, Ensemble InterContemporain, Hilary Summers
> 
> Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
> Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain, Christine Schäfer
> 
> Boulez: Piano Sonata No. 2
> Maurizio Pollini
> 
> Boulez: Répons
> Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain



I love Répons


----------



## Chilham

Harrison: Suite for Violin with American Gamelan
Gil Rose, Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gabriela Diaz


----------



## Rogerx

Kim Andre Arnesen: Holy Spirit Mass

Kim André Arnesen


----------



## Art Rock

*Chinary Ung: Water Rings Overture, Anicca, Antiphonal Spirals, Singing Inside Aura, Grand Spiral (Boston Modern Orchestra Project, Gil Rose, BMOP)*

This CD collects five orchestral pieces from this Cambodian composer, created between 1970 and 2013. These are interesting fusions of Western classical music and Eastern folk-like themes, often with Asian instruments thrown into the regular symphony orchestra mix.


----------



## prlj

Art Rock said:


> *Boston Modern Orchestra Project*


BMOP is a national treasure. Absolutely love their commitment to new music.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Théodore Gouvy* (1819-1898): *Piano trio no.4, op.22* (1854), as recorded in 2012 by *Voces Intimae*: Riccardo Cecchetti (fortepiano), Luigi De Filippi (violin) & Sandro Meo (cello).

This Gouvy-guy sure was a gifted composer. Although I think I prefer his larger-scale works, these are very rich and enjoyable chamber works imho.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Kurt Atterberg* (1887-1974): *En värmlandsrapsodi (a Värmland rhapsody), op.36* (1922), as recorded in 2006 by* Sara Trobäck* Hesselink (violin) with the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, conducted by *Neeme Järvi.*

Composers are oftentimes more inspired when they come up with music about their homeland, which I think also holds here. Lovely.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Arnold - String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2*

Maggini Quartet

"…this is lean music with no wasted notes, and it’s strikingly performed, with concentration in the playing and detail in the recording."
- BBC Music Magazine

Link to complete recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Robert Fuchs* (1847-1927):* Andante grazioso & Capriccio for string orchestra, op.63* (1898), as recorded by the *Kölner Kammerorchester*, conducted by *Christian Ludwig*.

_From Wikipedia:_ Robert Fuchs was an Austrian composer and music teacher. As Professor of music theory at the Vienna Conservatory, Fuchs taught many notable composers, while he was himself a highly regarded composer in his lifetime. [...] The reason his compositions did not become better known was largely that he did little to promote them, living a quiet life in Vienna and refusing to arrange concerts, even when the opportunities arose. He certainly had his admirers, among them Brahms, who almost never praised the works of other composers. But with regard to Fuchs, Brahms wrote, “Fuchs is a splendid musician, everything is so fine and so skillful, so charmingly invented, that one is always pleased.” Famous contemporary conductors, including Arthur Nikisch, Felix Weingartner and Hans Richter, championed his works when they had the opportunity but with few exceptions, it was his chamber music which was considered his finest work. In his lifetime, his best known works were his five serenades; their popularity was so great that Fuchs acquired the nickname "Serenaden-Fuchs" (roughly, "Serenader Fox").


----------



## Rogerx

Ysaÿe: Six Sonatas for Solo Violin, Op. 27

James Ehnes (violin)


Ysaÿe: Sonata for solo violin in A minor, Op. 27 No. 2
Ysaÿe: Sonata for solo violin in D minor, Op. 27 No. 3 'Ballade'
Ysaÿe: Sonata for solo violin in E major, Op. 27 No. 6
Ysaÿe: Sonata for solo violin in E minor, Op. 27 No. 4
Ysaÿe: Sonata for solo violin in G major, Op. 27 No. 5
Ysaÿe: Sonata for solo violin in G minor, Op. 27 No. 1


----------



## HerbertNorman

Sergey Prokofiev - Symphony no. 5 - Israel Philharmonic conducted by Leonard Bernstein


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*György Kurtág* (1926): *Stele, op.33* (1994), as recorded in 1994 by the *Berliner Philharmoniker*, conducted by *Claudio Abbado*.

Sometimes, when you've heard nothing but risk-free classical harmonies for a sufficiently long time, it can be refreshing to have something experimental come up inbetween. _Stele_ is supposedly Kurtág's best-known piece, and I thought: if Abbado thinks it worthwhile to record it, it must have merit!


----------



## Bourdon

*Schönberg-Webern & Berg








*


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Rota*, Nino (1911-1979)

*La dolce vita - Suite*
Filarmonica della Scala
*Riccardo Chailly* - Conductor





*La strada Suite*
Orchestra Sinfonica del Teatro Massimo de Palermo
*Marzio Conti* - Conductor





*The Godfather Suite*
Milan La Scala Philharmonic Orchestra
*Riccardo Muti* - Conductor


----------



## Art Rock

*Galina Ustvolskaya: Preludes Nr. 1-12, Composition Nr. 1 "Dona Nobis Pacem", Composition Nr. 2 "Dies Irae", Composition Nr. 3 "Benedictus Qui Venit" (The St. Petersburg Soloists, Oleg Malov, Megadisc)*

The Preludes for solo piano are from 1953, and are among the most moving works by her. The three Compositions for Ensemble from the seventies are echt Ustvolskaya, thorny, but rewarding.


----------



## Chilham

Bernstein: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
Sebastian Manz, Sebastian Studnitzky


----------



## Rogerx

Johann Gottlieb Goldberg: Beyond the Variations
Chamber Music for Strings and Basso Continuo

Goldberg: Sonata for 2 violins & continuo in A minor
Goldberg: Sonata for 2 violins & continuo in B flat major
Goldberg: Sonata for 2 violins & continuo in C major
Goldberg: Sonata for 2 violins & continuo in G minor
Goldberg: Sonata for 2 violins, viola & continuo in C minor
Goldberg: Sonata in C Minor, DürG 14
Goldberg: Trio Sonata in A minor, DürG 11
Goldberg: Trio Sonata in C major for two violins and b.c.


----------



## Vasks

*Bononcini - Overture to "Turno Aricino" (Ng/Signum)
Manfredini - Concerto in G minor, Op. 3, #10 (Remy/cpo)
Steffani - Dances from "Alcibiade" (Fasolis/Decca)
Albinoni - Concerti a cinque, Op. 5, Nos. 9 & 10 (Standage/Chandos)
Vivaldi - Concerto in G for 2 Violins, 2 Cellos & Orchestra (Turovsky/Chandos)*


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn, string symphonies 2, 3, 9 & 10, Lev Markiz. 💿


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Berwald, Symphony No. 6, "Simplice"*

I always stop at Berwald's 3rd symphony because I like it. Jarvi is giving me the impetus to go outside the fences.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some back-to-back *Enescu* works:

*Piano Sonata No. 3 in D major, Op. 24/3
Luiza Borac*










*Impressions d'enfance for violin and piano, Op. 28
Remus Azoitei (violin), Eduard Stan (piano)*










*Quintet in A minor, Op. 29
Gidon Kremer (violin), Ula Ulijona (viola), Marta Sudraba (cello), Andrius Zlabys (piano), Dzeraldas Bidva (violin)*










*Chamber Symphony, Op. 33
Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne
Lawrence Foster*










For me, Enescu continues to be a well of inspiration. My wish for him was that he could've spent more time on composing as it's clear that he's one of the masters. He was a virtuoso violinist and this life kept him busy, especially in his younger days. But what we do have from him is simply outstanding.


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 4* in D minor, Op. 120
Wilhelm Furtwängler: Berliner Philharmoniker (1953)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Karl Böhm: Berliner Philharmoniker (1956)

Two contrasting takes on German Romanticism, from mid-'50s Deutsche Grammophon mono. Same orchestra, even. Fascinating comparison.


----------



## eljr

*The Joy of Christmas*

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra, The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Richard P. Condie (director), Director, John Finley Williamson (director), Westminster Choir

*Release Date:* 16th Sep 1997
*Catalogue No:* G010001016575W
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 72 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Stravinsky: The Firebird & Scherzo à la russe

Berliner Philharmoniker, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart


----------



## Enthusiast

The German Requiem from this.


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 3 - Anna Larsson (contralto), London Symphony Chorus, City of Birmingham Youth Chorus, Berlin Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.*

A live recording of this gargantuan symphony from the Abbado Berlin/Lucerne box. A very good performance if a little understated and not bad sound given the venue (RFH). The Berlin orchestra didn't have their choral partners with them in London hence the unusual choral groups.


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven, violin concerto, Kremer, Harnoncourt


----------



## Rogerx

Cantique de Noël

French Music For Christmas From Berlioz To Debussy

Choir of Gonville & Caius College, Cambridge, Geoffrey Webber

trad.: Il est né le divin Enfant
trad.: Noël nouvelet
trad.: Nous voici dans la ville
trad.: Portuguese Hymn (Adeste fideles)
trad.: Quelle est cette odeur agréable?
trad.: Quittez, pasteurs
Adam: O Holy Night
Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25
Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25 - L'Adieu des bergers
Debussy: Noël des enfants qui n'ont plus de maison
Fauré: Il est né, le divin enfant
Fauré: Noël d’enfants (Les anges dans nos campagnes)
Franck, C: Duos (6) pour voix égales, FWV 89
Gounod: Noel
Guilmant: Coeur de Jésus enfant
Massenet: La neige
Tombelle: C’est aujourd’hui
Tombelle: Dans les cieux règne l’allégresse

On request .


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

*
Tippett: A Child of Our Time*

Indra Thomas (soprano), Mihoko Fujimura (mezzo), Steve Davislim (tenor) & Matthew Rose (bass)
London Symphony Chorus & London Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis


> From just about every point of view this is an improvement on Colin Davis's recent Dresden Staatskapelle A Child of Our Time… The soloists are more roundly convincing… and yet they still aren't... — BBC Music Magazine, August 2008, 3 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 30th Jun 2008
*Catalogue No:* LSO0670
*Label:* LSO Live
*Length:* 63 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
September 2008
Editor's Choice


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Messiaen
Vingt regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus
Roger Muraro, piano*

From this set -


----------



## Montarsolo

De Falla, Dances from 'The tree-cornered Hat', Lorin Maazel 💿


----------



## Bourdon

Altdeutsche Weihnacht










part of this box


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Messiaen
> Vingt regards sur l'Enfant-Jésus
> Roger Muraro, piano*
> 
> From this set -


I purchased yesterday this recording


----------



## Georgieva

Mozart: Requiem
Karl Böhm


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> I purchased yesterday this recording


Momo Kodama is a superb pianist! I won't be purchasing any more Messiaen as I have a rather large collection of his music. Honestly, I need to listen to what I have, which consists of two Warner boxes, an earlier EMI small set, the DG set, a small set on Naïve, the Hänssler set of orchestral works (w/ Cambreling) and many other individual releases.

In general, I need to spend more time with Messiaen as I do find him to be a fascinating composer and, obviously, he was a tremendous influence on 20th Century music.


----------



## Georgieva

Rachmaninov, Symphony No.1

Moskow state symphony orchestra 
Pavel Kagan


----------



## Philidor

Still being fascinated.

*Unsuk Chin: ParaMetaString*
for string quartet and tape

Esmé Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

The Op. 31 sonatas, numbers 16, 17 (Tempest) and 18.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony No. 9

I have a concert ticket for Wednesday -* Robin Ticciati, London Philharmonic Orchestra* (Free Concert Programme Here https://lpo.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2022/09/LPO-programme-30-Nov-2022-WEB.pdf) so I'm getting in the mood by listening to various recordings from my shelf.

This afternoon/evening it's.......

1. *Furtwängler BPO 1944 *for an incredibly intense sensual and impressionistic performance, with WF taking all his usual 'liberties' to utterly sublime effect.
2.* Kurt Eichhorn Bruckner Orchestra Linz* for the most convincing 4 movement version available (Ticciati will be directing the 4 movement version on Wednesday).
3. *Barenboim BPO* my favourite 'latter-day' recording in glorious sound and performance.
4.* Karajan VPO live Salzburg 1976 *for what in my humble opinion is the best performance of the 40+ recordings of B9 in my library.
5. (Time & energy permitting) *Giulini VPO DG* second perhaps only to Karajan.

It's going to be a long night........


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> Momo Kodama is a superb pianist! I won't be purchasing any more Messiaen as I have a rather large collection of his music. Honestly, I need to listen to what I have, which consists of two Warner boxes, an earlier EMI small set, the DG set, a small set on Naïve, the Hänssler set of orchestral works (w/ Cambreling) and many other individual releases.
> 
> In general, I need to spend more time with Messiaen as I do find him to be a fascinating composer and, obviously, he was a tremendous influence on 20th Century music.


Fortunately I was able to find this recording for a not too absurd price and indeed. Momo-san in an excellent pianist. Hope to receive the set at the end of this week.Vingt régards sur L'enfant-Jésus is a composition that deeply moves me. The most appealing recording (so far) is that of Jean-Rodolphe Kars, a live recording from the Amsterdam Concertgebouw, which fortunately has been captured beautifully.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> Fortunately I was able to find this recording for a not too absurd price and indeed. Momo-san in an excellent pianist. Hope to receive the set at the end of this week.Vingt régards sur L'enfant-Jésus is a composition that deeply moves me. The most appealing recording (so far) is that of Jean-Rodolphe Kars, a live recording from the Amsterdam Concertgebouw, which fortunately has been captured beautifully.


I'm certainly not as versed in Messiaen recordings as you are. You've spent a lot of time with this composer and your knowledge is apparent from all of your posts. I've certainly enjoyed _Vingt régards sur L'enfant-Jésus_ the few times I've heard it.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm certainly not as versed in Messiaen recordings as you are. You've spent a lot of time with this composer and your knowledge is apparent from all of your posts. I've certainly enjoyed _Vingt régards sur L'enfant-Jésus_ the few times I've heard it.


It is an uplifting piece to say the least, Loriod is also very good, she is more convincing on the EMI recording than on her earlier Vega.Jean-Rodolphe Kars played the whole piece without sheet music, a few bars are missing but you will may only notice if you have the score with you. This piece clearly goes further and demands more from the performer than just trying to play beautifully. I am very curious about Momo Kodama who has also recorded an ECM recording with music by Ravel and "La Fauvette des Jardin" which is in fact a final addition to the "Cataloque D'Oiseau". It is a difficult and demanding piece that hopefully will introduce me further into the musical language of Messiaen.










You enjoy beautiful recordings ,well for sure this is one,ECM seems a champion for recording the best piano sound.

The Takemitsu piece "Rain" is very beautiful


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Enthusiast

The 10th and 11th quartets - Op. 74 ("Harp") and Op. 95 ("Serioso"). I find the Artemis set very worthwhile (even though I had quite a large number of recordings before I bought it).


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen & Boulez


----------



## eljr

*LSO at the Movies*

Tim Hugh (cello), Timothy Jones, Barry Tuckwell (horn), Twyla Robinson, Karen Cargill (mezzo-soprano), John Mac Master, Gerald Finley (bass-baritone), Tenebrae Choir, Simon Halsey
London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Sir Colin Davis, Barry Wordsworth, Jaime Martín, Bernard Haitink,...

*Release Date:* 5th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* LSO5112D
*Label:* LSO Live
*Length:* 94 minutes


----------



## Georgieva

*Josquin: Masses *

_Unique experience _


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Tchaikovsky, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alfred Schnittke* (1924-1998): *Concerto for viola and orchestra* (1985), as recorded in 1991 by *Kim Kashkashian* (viola) with the Bonn Beethovenhalle Orchestra, conducted by *Dennis Russell Davies*.

_Wikipedia mentions:_ The Concerto for Viola and Orchestra is a viola concerto by Soviet and German composer Alfred Schnittke. It was written in the summer of 1985 (Schnittke's final work on it was on 11 July 1985, just ten days before he suffered his first stroke). Its dedicatee is viola player Yuri Bashmet, who gave the work its world premiere with the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Lukas Vis at the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam on 9 January 1986. Almost the entire structure of the concerto is based on a 6 note motif derived from the first 6 letters of the German spelling of Yuri Bashmet's surname (Baschmet). In German and French music letter notation the note names B–A–Es–C–H–Mi correspond to the notes B♭–A– E♭–C–B(♮)–E(♮) in the more familiar Anglo-Saxon notation. [...] Schnittke himself commented on the music's structure as follows: "Like a premonition of what was to come," (referring to his stroke soon after finishing the Concerto), "the music took on the character of a restless chase through life (in the second movement) and that of a slow and sad overview of life on the threshold of death (in the third movement)."


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alexander Zemlinsky* (1871-1942): *Lyrische Symphonie, op.18* (1923), as recorded in 2006 by *Orchestre de Paris*, conducted by *Christoph Eschenbach*. With Matthias Goerne (baritone), Christine Schäfer (soprano).

_From Wikipedia: _The Lyric Symphony (German: Lyrische Symphonie), Op. 18, was composed by Alexander von Zemlinsky between 1922 and 1923 and received its premiere in Prague on June 4, 1924, under the composer's direction. It is Zemlinsky's best-known work. The work is in seven connected movements and is scored for baritone and soprano soloists and a large orchestra. The sung texts are taken from The Gardener by Rabindranath Tagore in a German translation by Hans Effenberger.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*

I'm just starting the first movement, but it's already compelling.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various keyboard and non-orchestral vocal/choral works
part one for the rest of today. Early piano music to get the ball rolling.

_Scherzo_ in E-flat minor op.4 (1851):
Piano Sonata no.1 in C op.1 (1852-53):
Piano Sonata no.2 in F-sharp minor op.2 (1852):
Piano Sonata no.3 in F-minor op.5 (1853):
_Variationen über ein Thema von Robert Schumann_
in F-sharp minor op.9 (1854):
_Vier Balladen_ op.10 (1854):


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Johann Strauss II
Freuet euch des Lebens
Pizzicato-Polka
Tik-Tak Polka*


----------



## alinkner1

*Fortunato Chelleri* (1690-1757): _Six Simphonies Nouvelles_
Atalanta Fugiens - Vanni Moretto

_







_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

Strauss - Metamorphosen


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Pentatone is having a 60% off sale on CDs/SACDs/downloads. PENTATONE | the music label for classical music Use code friday22monday. I bought and enjoyed these two:

(DSD64)









(24/192 FLAC)


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Karl Böhm: Berliner Philharmoniker (1959)

This and the mono Brahms Second I listened to earlier today (Post 30,907) are _not_ from Karl Böhm's Brahms cycle, which was recorded between 1975 and 1977 for Deutsche Grammophon with the Vienna Philharmonic. Rather, these two recordings with the Berlin Philharmonic stand on their own. Unlike the aforementioned 1956 Brahms Second, this recording is stereophonic. That 1956 recording reminded me of Eugen Jochum's mono cycle around the same time with the Berliners, as well as the lingering influence of Wilhelm Furtwängler. The orchestra really still sounded like Furtwängler's old instrument, even in 1956, and Böhm seems to have adapted to accomodate the orchestra's strengths, adopting a rather Romantic approach with looser rhythms (and tempi slightly on the slow side) but a soaring, lyrically driven string sound. By 1959, Karajan's influence on the orchestra was growing more established. My impressions so far of this recording are of a less prominent string presence, counterbalanced by the winds; and a less subjective approach. The first movement is rhythmically driven, not lyrically (in general, at least); this suits the highly motivic writing, but also reflects a change in orchestral philosophy. Böhm takes a rather slow introduction but moves into a really quite brisk Allegro. The string section sounds taut in comparison, and with more precision than three years earlier. This is a really interesting side-by-side comparison to make, for it shows how the Berlin Philharmonic was changing at a crucial moment in its history. By 1959, this was Karajan's orchestra, and it is quite different from how it sounded in 1956.


----------



## Kiki

*Frédéric Chopin *
_Ballades_
*Tamás Vásáry*
Rec. 2003
Hungaton

Vásáry's BBC recording of Chopin's four Ballades has long been my favourite (his DG recording is a flop in my opinion). However, I had totally missed this Hungaroton recording from my favourite Chopin Ballades pianist until recently, which is every bit as great as his BBC recording. I'm glad I've finally put things right! This must be my most satisfying purchase this year.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rautavaara, Missa A Capella*

This is a half-off download at Quboz. Written in 2022, it sounds ethereal, with interesting sound clusters interspersed among the voicings.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Symphony No.1 'Winter Dreams'*


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Following on from DH's video on random CDs here's a favourite piece. I love the Dumay/Pires recording of OP. 78. These though are more nuanced and charming.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> It is an uplifting piece to say the least, Loriod is also very good, she is more convincing on the EMI recording than on her earlier Vega.Jean-Rodolphe Kars played the whole piece without sheet music, a few bars are missing but you will may only notice if you have the score with you. This piece clearly goes further and demands more from the performer than just trying to play beautifully. I am very curious about Momo Kodama who has also recorded an ECM recording with music by Ravel and "La Fauvette des Jardin" which is in fact a final addition to the "Cataloque D'Oiseau". It is a difficult and demanding piece that hopefully will introduce me further into the musical language of Messiaen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You enjoy beautiful recordings ,well for sure this is one,ECM seems a champion for recording the best piano sound.
> 
> The Takemitsu piece "Rain" is very beautiful


Yes, I own that Kodama recording and it is gorgeous. All of the works featured are performed beautifully. This is another winner from Kodama:










I don't care for the Hosokawa piece, but the Debussy is well performed and who doesn't love the ECM "piano sound".


----------



## alinkner1

*J.S. Bach*: _'Christen, ätzet diesen Tag', BWV 63_
Maria Keohane (soprano), Carlos Mena (alto), Julian Prégardien (tenor) & Stéphan MacLeod (bass)
Ricercar Consort, Philippe Pierlot


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Messiaen
Des Canyons aux Étoiles
Roger Muraro (piano), Renaud Muzzolini (glockenspiel), Francis Petit (xylorimba), Jean-Jacques Justafré (horn)
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France
Myung-Whun Chung

















*


----------



## starthrower




----------



## sAmUiLc

This situation that the Best Buy ad is creeping up and covering half of the screen is serious and ridiculous. Since other sites on my screen don't do that I can only assume it is this site's issue. I won't be posting any more until this problem is taken care of.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphonie nr. 9
Wiener Philharmoniker - Nikolaus Harnoncourt
live recording 14-20 august 2002 - Großes Festspielhaus, Salzburg
SACD


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde
Lili Chookasian, Richard Lewis
Philadelphia Orchestra
Ormandy*










An amazing performance that doesn't get mentioned enough. I was lucky in the fact that I bought a bunch of Ormandy Japanese imports earlier this year and I couldn't find this one, but someone on Discogs had it, so I jumped on it. Glad I did, too.


----------



## jambo

Starting my journey through the Mehta box. I still have a couple of Walter CDs to go, but I wanted a bit more variety.

*Stravinsky: *The Rite of Spring

Zubin Mehta
New York Philharmonic
1977
-

*Bruch: *Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
*Lalo: *Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, Op. 21

Pinchas Zukerman
Zubin Mehta
Los Angeles Philharmonic
1977


----------



## Floeddie

*Shostakovich Symphony No 1 *Boston Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Bkeske

I do believe this is my favorite recording of this piece.


Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts Strauss

Ein Heldenleben
The Cleveland Orchestra
London 1985


----------



## jambo

A small detour from all the Bruno Walter and Zubin Mehta.

*Mendelssohn: *Variations Concertantes for Piano and Cello in D Major, Op. 17
*Mendelssohn: *Cello Sonata No. 1 in B flat major, Op. 45
*Mendelssohn: *Assai Tranquillo in B Minor
*Mendelssohn: *Song Without Words for Cello and Piano in D Major, Op. 109
*Mendelssohn: *Cello Sonata No. 2 in D major, Op. 58

Steven Isserlis (cello)
Melvyn Tan (fortepiano)
1994


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Giuseppe Sinopoli: Philharmonia Orchestra (1993)









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 6* in F major, Op. 68, “Pastoral”
Karl Böhm: Wiener Philharmoniker (1971)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> I do believe this is my favorite recording of this piece.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts Strauss
> 
> Ein Heldenleben
> The Cleveland Orchestra
> London 1985


Really? You like it more than Karajan (early DG), Kempe, Barbirolli, Solti, Böhm, Sinopoli et. al.? Interesting.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts ‘Two Musical Fables’

Kodály - Háry János Suite
Prokofiev - Lieutenant Kijé Suite. 
The Cleveland Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks early 70’s.


----------



## Bkeske

Neo Romanza said:


> Really? You like it more than Karajan (early DG), Kempe, Barbirolli, Solti, Böhm, Sinopoli et. al.? Interesting.


I do not have all that you mentioned, but of the ones I do, yes, I find this a very nice performance (to me) and recording. I will be sure to check out some of the others on Tidal….on my list.


----------



## Klavierman

Superb playing and sound.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts 

Mendelssohn - Incidental Music To "A Midsummer Night's Dream," Op. 61
Schubert - Incidental Music To "Rosamunde"
The Cleveland Orchestra 
Columbia Masterworks reissue early 70’s (I believe), originally 1967


----------



## prlj

*Strauss Der Rosenkavalier Vienna/Bohm*

A gorgeous but _challenging_ piece...even following the score note by note didn't help clarify a few parts. 

Going to need a tonality reset after this one...


----------



## Klavierman

An all around excellent recording.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing a piano and orchestra tour-de-force:

*Mendelssohn
Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
Jan Lisiecki, piano
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra*










*Strauss
Burleske
Martha Argerich, piano
Berliner Philharmoniker
Abbado*










*Bernstein
Symphony No. 2, "The Age of Anxiety"
Krystian Zimerman, piano
Berliner Philharmoniker
Rattle*


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Dvořák (Szell’ last recording)

Symphony No. 8 (Old No. 4) In G, Op. 88
Slavonic Dance In E Minor, Op. 72, No. 2
Slavonic Dance In A Flat, Op. 46, No. 3
The Cleveland Orchestra 
Angel 1970


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti - Concerti

Camerata Budapest, László Kovács


Donizetti: Concertino for clarinet and orchestra in B flat major
Donizetti: Concertino for English horn and orchestra in G major
Donizetti: Concertino for flute and chamber orchestra in C minor
Donizetti: Concertino for oboe and chamber orchestra in F major
Donizetti: Concertino for violin, cello and orchestra in D minor
Donizetti: Sinfonia a soli instrumenti di fiato in G minor
Donizetti: Sinfonia per la Morte di Capuzzi in D minor


*Domenico Gaetano Maria Donizetti (29 November 1797 – 8 April 1848)*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Franck - 3 Pieces for Organ, 6 Pieces for Organ, 3 Chorals
Murray, organ









Sibelius - Violin Concerto, Tapiola, Finlandia
Karajan/Berlin; Ferras 









Strauss - Macbeth, Rosenkavalier Waltz Sequences, Notturno
Jarvi/Scottish National Orchestra 









Schoenberg - Pelleas und Melisande, Verklarte Nacht
Gielen/SWR SO


----------



## Neo Romanza

Closing the night out with some *Beethoven*:

*Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
Berliner Philharmoniker
Karajan*










*Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61
Isabelle Faust, violin
Orchestra Mozart
Abbado*










*String Quartet No. 16 in F major, Op. 135
Quatuor Ebène*


----------



## Rogerx

Rubinstein: Symphony No. 6 & Don Quixote


Philharmonia Hungarica, Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra, Gilbert Varga, Michael Halász


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernst Toch: String Quartets No. 11 and No. 13 (Buchberger Quartet, CPO)*

The fourth and last Toch CD in the series that I used the past few days for my early morning string quartet routine. In spite of the high numbers, there is actually a 30 years gap between these two (1924/1954). Like the others, they are a joy to listen to. One of the most unjustly neglected cycles of the 20th century imo - almost as good as Simpson's cycle.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Some old favourites to get me out of it:


----------



## Malx

Early morning Mozart:
*Mozart, Violin Concerto No 2 K211 & Symphony No 29 K201 - Midori Seiler, Anima Eterna Brugge, Jos van Immerseel.*

A very nice way to start the day.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Paris Quartets

Nevermind


Telemann: Fugue TWV 30:14 in A minor
Telemann: Quartet TWV 43:e4 in E minor for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Telemann: Quartet TWV 43:F1 in F major for flute, violin (or 2 violins), viola & b.c.
Telemann: Quartet TWV 43:G1 in G major for flute, violin, viola da gamba or cello & b.c.
Telemann: Suite TWV 42:h2 in B minor for flute, harpsichord or violin & b.c.


----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev, Violin Concerto No 2 - Viktoria Mullova, Frankfurt RSO, Paavo Jarvi.*

A cracking live recording with Mullova on great form - a recent arrival and one that will be kept near the player for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Kiki

*Giacomo Puccini*
_Turandot, Act 3_
*Katia Ricciarelli, Plácido Domingo, Barbara Hendricks, Ruggero Raimondi, Francisco Araiza, Gottfried Hornik, Heinz Zednik, Piero de Palma, Siegmund Nimsgern
Wiener Sängerknaben, Chor de Wiener Staatsoper
Wiener Philharmoniker / Herbert von Karajan *
Rec. 1981
DG

The music is great. The completion after Liù's death is not bad in my opinion. The only problem is that there is no real transition for Calaf to mourn for Liù. He goes into love hunting mode immediately. Otherwise it's a proper ending that's short enough and it better be!

The drama of the story? Stupidity knows no bound.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Next cycle, inspired by some quartet of the week.

*Luigi Chérubini: String Quartet No. 1 E-flat major (1814)*

Melos Quartet


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 1 in F minor, Op. 10
Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107*

_Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_


----------



## Rogerx

Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor

Dame Joan Sutherland (Lucia), Renato Cioni (Edgardo), Robert Merrill (Enrico), Cesare Siepi (Raimondo), Kenneth MacDonald (Arturo), Rinaldo Pelizzoni (Normanno), Ana Raquel Satra (Alisa)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Sir John Pritchard


*Gaetano Donizetti (29 November 1797 – 8 April 1848)*


----------



## haydnguy

Robert Schumann (1810-1856)

Sonata No. 1 in a minor, op. 105
Sonata No. 3 in a mimor, WoO 2
Sonata No. 2 in d minor, op.121

Carolin Widmann, violin
Dénes Vájon, piano

Recorded August 2007 

i love you my love poems


----------



## Chilham

Bernstein: Symphony No. 1 "Jeremiah"
Antonio Pappano, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Marie-Nicole Lemieux

Bernstein: Symphony No. 3 "Kaddish"
Antonio Pappano, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Dame Josephine Barstow, Nadine Serra, Coro e Voci Bianche dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia


----------



## haydnguy

sAmUiLc said:


> This situation that the Best Buy ad is creeping up and covering half of the screen is serious and ridiculous. Since other sites on my screen don't do that I can only assume it is this site's issue. I won't be posting any more until this problem is taken care of.


I'm going to look for an ad-blocker that blocks those silly things.


----------



## Art Rock

* 
Galina Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonatas No. 1-6 (Oleg Malov, Megadisc)*

Her six sonatas, composed between 1949 and 1988, fit nicely on one CD. I'm not a big fan of modern piano music in general, but I can appreciate some of these, notably the third and fourth.


----------



## Bourdon

Cypriot Advent Antiphons










part of this box


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> I do believe this is my favorite recording of this piece.
> 
> 
> Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts Strauss
> 
> Ein Heldenleben
> The Cleveland Orchestra
> London 1985


This is the first recording of Ein Heldenleben that I bought over 30 years ago.Still love it to this day.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Wanderer Fantasy, Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 & Brahms: Handel Variations

Christopher Park (piano)


Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, Op. 24
Liszt: Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D664


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> Szell conducts ‘Two Musical Fables’
> 
> Kodály - Háry János Suite
> Prokofiev - Lieutenant Kijé Suite.
> The Cleveland Orchestra
> Columbia Masterworks early 70’s.


This LP was in my family's record collection in the very early 1970s (?) and is probably the first classical music album that I listened to. Brings back great memories.


----------



## HenryPenfold

sAmUiLc said:


> I won't be posting any more until this problem is taken care of.


Every cloud has a silver lining...........


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Complete Symphonies etc (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernhard Haitink et al, EMI, 7 CD's)*

Continuing with the Haitink box. Today the second CD, the London Symphony (#2), coupled with the Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis..


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky : Symphony No. 1 'Winter Reveries'*

_Grand Symphony Orchestra of All-Union National Radio Service and Central Television Networks
Rozhdestvensky_


----------



## Rogerx

Slavic Soul: Shostakovich, Afanasyev & Gliere

Oberton String Octet

Afanasiev: Double String Quartet in D Major 'Novoselye' (Housewarming)
Glière: Octet Op. 5
Shostakovich: Two pieces for string octet, Op. 11


----------



## Malx

A couple of sonatas.
*Brahms, Sonata for Violin and Piano No 1 Op 78 - Isabelle Faust & Alexander Melnikov 
Prokofiev, Sonata for Two Violins Op 56 - Viktoria Mullova & Tedi Papavrami.

















*


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Alexander Zemlinsky
String Quartets No. 2 & 4*


----------



## NLaslow

*Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 1 In G Minor Op. 13 "Winter Dreams" *
New Philharmonia Orchestra - Riccardo Muti


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6/ Tchaikovsky: Capriccio italien, Op. 45

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## mikeh375

Let Morton Feldman take control of your time for 22 mins as he explores seductive atonal fields in a very gentle manner. I love this piece, a recent find for me and have listened to it yet again (and for the umpteenth time) this morning. It could be a good contender for an easy way in to appreciating atonality because of the works deeply meditative feel, overall simplicity and resulting comprehensibility.


----------



## Rogerx

Agitato

Tamas Palfalvi (trumpet)

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra

Araia: Cadrò, ma qual si mira
Dubrovay: Trumpet Concerto No. 3
Erickson, R: Kryl
Handel: Water Music Suite No. 2 in D major, HWV349
Kagel: Morceau de concours
Ligeti: Mysteries of the Macabre
Telemann: Quintet (Sinfonia spirituosa) in D major TWV 44:1, for trumpet, 2 violins, viola & b.c.
Vivaldi: Agitata infido flatu (from Juditha Triumphans)


----------



## Enthusiast

Harnoncourt's Deutsches Requiem is really excellent.


----------



## Art Rock

*Erkki-Sven Tüür: Architectonics VI, Passion, Illusion, Crystallisatio, Requiem (Tallinn Chamber Orchestra, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Tõnu Kaljuste et al, ECM)*

My final Tüür CD to replay and catalogue, another ECM issue. I found the quality of these works a bit more varied than usual, especially in the longest work, the 29 minutes Requiem.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky : Symphony No. 2 'Ukrainian'*

_Grand Symphony Orchestra of All-Union National Radio Service and Central Television Networks
Rozhdestvensky_

Earlier today.

_







_


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 5*

Well, rats. I wanted to purchase this. The recordings are crystal clear. I can hear every instrument and all the voices. But the conducting is so fussy, with things like overdone articulations and crescendos, that the details overshadow the overall structure. Maybe it's so noticeable because the Barbican hall is so dry, where the exaggerations wouldn't be as noticeable in a resonant hall. Anyway, I'm passing on this one.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Dukas & Roussel

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Domingo Hindoyan

Debussy: Jeux - Poème dansé
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Dukas: Fanfare to La Peri
Dukas: La Péri
Roussel: Bacchus et Ariane, Op. 43 - Suite No. 2


----------



## eljr

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas & Variations (Live)

Jacqueline du Pré (cello), Daniel Barenboim (piano)

Release Date: 3rd Jun 2022
Catalogue No: 9029621951
Label: Warner Classics
Length: 2 hours 21 minutes


----------



## eljr

*Beethoven, Berg & Bartók: Violin Concertos*

Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin), Berliner Philharmoniker, Daniel Harding, Kirill Petrenko, Alan Gilbert


> Where this set really comes into its own is with the 20th-century concertos, most especially the Berg, a work whose combination of Romantic cantabile, emotional thrust and tonally stretched world-weariness... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* BPHR210151
*Label:* Berliner Philharmoniker
*Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 61*










Record Review
2nd October 2021
Record of the Week









Gramophone Magazine
November 2021
Editor's Choice









International Classical Music Awards
2022
Nominated - Concerto









Gramophone Awards
2022
Winner - Concerto


----------



## Art Rock

*Geirr Tveitt: Variations On A Folksong From Hardanger For Two Pianos And Orchestra, Piano Concerto No. 4 "Aurora Borealis" (Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Bjarte Engeset, Håvard Gimse, Gunilla Süssmann, Naxos)*


My final Tveitt CD to replay and catalogue, another Naxos issue. Two concertante works for piano(s) and orchestra. I have these works also on BIS, and I prefer them in that version tbh.


And that's the T composers done. Taking a break now to watch the Dutch football team make a fool of themselves against Qatar.


----------



## Vasks

*Siegfried Wagner - Prelude to "Die heilge Linde" (Albert/cpo)
Richard Strauss - Divertimento for Small Orchstra, Op. 86 (Schwarz/Apex)*


----------



## Enthusiast

Two superb performances - both real favourites for me. Ancerl was always a first rate conductor of mature/neo-classical Stravinsky (he really got it) and Schneiderhan is an excellent soloist. Ancerl's Shostakovich 10 is also one of the very best. A record I seem never to tire of; performances I hardly ever hear equalled.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Mendelssohn, Symphonies Nos. 2 and 5*
> 
> Well, rats. I wanted to purchase this. The recordings are crystal clear. I can hear every instrument and all the voices. But the conducting is so fussy, with things like overdone articulations and crescendos, that the details overshadow the overall structure. Maybe it's so noticeable because the Barbican hall is so dry, where the exaggerations wouldn't be as noticeable in a resonant hall. Anyway, I'm passing on this one.


I really wish the LSO would invest in a better hall or at least record in a hall that has a better acoustic. Like you said, their recordings are so dry and lack any kind of resonance. And it's for this reason that I avoid their recordings.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Messiaen
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Michel Béroff (piano), Jeanne Loriod (ondes martenot)
London Symphony Orchestra
André Previn*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Simon Trpčeski (piano)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> I really wish the LSO would invest in a better hall or at least record in a hall that has a better acoustic. Like you said, their recordings are so dry and lack any kind of resonance. And it's for this reason that I avoid their recordings.


You miss a lot. And can you really not adjust things so the sound is tolerable and rely on your ear to adjust? I think as time went by the engineers learned how to get the most out of the hall. The LSO were going to get a new hall when Simon Rattle joined them - that was a condition he imposed for accepting the LSO job - but he didn't stay long in protest against the British decision to leave the EU. But, yes, London has three major concert halls and none of them has particularly good sound.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> You miss a lot. And can you really not adjust things so the sound is tolerable and rely on your ear to adjust? I think as time went by the engineers learned how to get the most out of the hall. The LSO were going to get a new hall when Simon Rattle joined them - that was a condition he imposed for accepting the LSO job - but he didn't stay long in protest against the British decision to leave the EU. But, yes, London has three major concert halls and none of them has particularly good sound.


I own a good number of LSO Live recordings, but none of them are reference recordings or recordings that I revisit with any frequency and this isn't because of the audio quality, it's because the performances don't stack up well against well-established favorites of mine. Yeah, I read that about Rattle. It's too bad he didn't see it through to get them a new hall. Honestly, I think he loves Germany too much to stay in London, especially with him having been with Berliners for so long and now he's with the Bavarian RSO. What a career he has had!


----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> The LSO were going to get a new hall when Simon Rattle joined them - that was a condition he imposed for accepting the LSO job - but he didn't stay long in protest against the British decision to leave the EU. But, yes,


If you believe that, you'll believe anything


----------



## Branko

Neo Romanza said:


> LSO Live recordings


I really like this one. It is one of my favorites out of about 25 Bruckner 6 recordings I have listened to more closely and about 10 additional ones that I cannot seem to get beyond the first 5 minutes with.










I have not listened to his LSO 4th yet.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Branko said:


> I really like this one. It is one of my favorites out of about 25 recordings I have listened to more closely and about 10 additional ones that I cannot seem to get beyond the first 5 minutes with.
> 
> View attachment 179315
> 
> 
> I have not listened to his LSO 4th yet.


Me too, a great performance. And like you, I haven't got around to his 4th yet - many say it's a truly excellent performance.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'



Erna Spoorenberg (Magna Peccatrix), Gwyneth Jones (Una Poenitentium), Gwenyth Annear (Mater Gloriosa), Anna Reynolds (Mulier Samaritana), Norma Procter (Maria Aegyptiana), John Mitchinson (Doctor Marianus), Vladimir Ruzdjak (Pater Ecstaticus), Donald McIntyre (Pater Profundus)

London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus, Highgate School Boys Choir, Orpington Junior Singers, Finchley Children's Music Group, Leeds Festival Chorus, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## eljr

*Esther Abrami*

Esther Abrami


> Abrami’s self-titled debut album is a pleasing patchwork of pieces, from familiar items in new arrangements to works by highprofile newcomers. Radio airplay is surely guaranteed for this playlist,... — BBC Music Magazine, June 2022, 3 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 25th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* 19439933802
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 53 minutes


----------



## haziz

*Kabalevsky: Cello Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 49*
_
Alexander Rudin (cello)
Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra
Igor Golovchin_


----------



## Kiki

*Dmitri Kabalevsky*
_Cello Concerto No. 2_
*Steven Isserlis / Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra / Kirill Karabits *
Rec. 2009 Live
BBC Music Magazine

Agile and graceful. Like.


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> If you believe that, you'll believe anything


That's strange! Your reply to words that were mine is to words credited to eljr. I am not sure how that could happen. But anyway I not sure what you don't believe and I do. Rattle was quite consistent about not being happy or wanting to stay in a country that was (to his mind) redefining itself as a little island instead of a great European centre. Why would he lie about that or about his earlier desire to lead the LSO for a good length of time? Is this discussion moving into a political area or do you know something about what happened to Rattle at the LSO?


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't subscribe the the "it ain't Bartok if it isn't percussive" camp - Bartok was far too great a composer for such a belittling ghetto. Her we have three excellent and distinctive accounts of the piano concertos that treat Bartok with real respect!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Today may end up being a *Sibelius* kind of day...we'll see, but for now:

*The Tempest, Op. 109
Jorma Silvasti (tenor), Jorma Hynninen (baritone), Monica Groop (mezzo-soprano), Sauli Tiilikainen (baritone), Raili Viljakainen (soprano)
Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Opera Festival Chorus
Jukka-Pekka Saraste*










Of course, _The Tempest_ in its' complete form has been recorded a number of times now, but I always return to Saraste and Vänskä in that I believe they truly capture the beauty of this work (one of Sibelius' last). It's a shame this Saraste recording is OOP. There's a rather amusing photo of Saraste on the back of the liner notes with him sporting a metal-style haircut. He must've just got through auditioning for Dokken or Iron Maiden...lol. Anyway, a fine performance from all involved.

*Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Colin Davis*










I'm seriously considering the hybrid SACD set of this Davis cycle issued by Decca/Tower Records Japan. It's still an outstanding set and my favorite amongst the three cycles he recorded.

*Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22
Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä*










Some various *songs* from this set -


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 2, "Lobgesang"*

This is big boned and indulgent. I have the Spering recording on period instruments, but it's missing something. I think this piece benefits from indulgence. But that's probably just my preference.


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 05] Tchaikovsky - [2013] Sym. 6 "Pathétique" • Francesca da Rimini (Ormandy)*


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 1* in B flat major, Op. 38, “Spring”
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1971)

Very enjoyable performance!


----------



## haziz




----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> That's strange! Your reply to words that were mine is to words credited to eljr. I am not sure how that could happen. But anyway I not sure what you don't believe and I do. Rattle was quite consistent about not being happy or wanting to stay in a country that was (to his mind) redefining itself as a little island instead of a great European centre. Why would he lie about that or about his earlier desire to lead the LSO for a good length of time? Is this discussion moving into a political area or do you know something about what happened to Rattle at the LSO?


Simon was quite clear that his decision was 'for entirely personal reasons'. Simon Rattle to leave London Symphony Orchestra in 2023


----------



## MartinDB

Lots of Tippett and Britten today. Most enjoyably of these, Tippett's piano concerto on this release with Stephen Osborne and Martyn Brabbins/BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Flamme

Breakfast - Tuesday - Hannah's classical picks - BBC Sounds


Hannah French presents Radio 3's classical breakfast show, featuring listener requests.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> Simon was quite clear that his decision was 'for entirely personal reasons'. Simon Rattle to leave London Symphony Orchestra in 2023


Ah. But given what he had said before don't you think that was him just being diplomatic? Personally though I don't really care about his reasons although I do get that British artists paid quite a high price for our divorce from Europe. What I really wanted to know was how it happened that your reply quoted my words as someone else's?


----------



## Enthusiast

Harnoncourt persuaded me of the great merits of Schubert's D 950 mass. I was lukewarm about the work until this. The soloists are Christian Elsner, Christian Gerhaher, Jonas Kaufmann, Dorothea Röschmann and Bernarda Fink.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various keyboard and non-orchestral vocal/choral works
part two for the rest of today. 

_Variationen über ein eigenes Thema_ in D for piano op.21a (1857):
_Variationen über ein ungarisches Lied_ in D for piano op.21b (c. 1853-56):
_Variationen über ein Thema von Händel_ for piano op.24 (1861):
_Variationen über ein Thema von Paganini_ for piano op.35 (1862-63): 








​_Fugue_ in A-flat minor for organ WoO8 (1856):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in A-minor for organ WoO9 (1856-57):
_Prelude and Fugue_ in G-minor for organ WoO10 (1856-57):
_Choralvorspiel _on the 17th century hymn _O Traurigkeit, O Herzeleid_ 
[_O Sadness, O Heartache_] for organ WoO7 (1858):








​_Geistliches Lied_ [_Spiritual Song_] for mixed choir and organ op.30 
[Text: Paul Fleming] (1856):
_Ave Maria_ for female choir and organ op.12 (1858):
_Psalm XIII_ for female choir and organ op.27 (1859):
_Zwei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.29 
[Texts: Paulus Speratus/_Psalm LI_ (bet. c. 1856-60):


----------



## Georgieva

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6*
Berliner Philharmoniker 
Herbert von Karajan (1988)


----------



## Enthusiast

The 9th quartet (Op. 59/3). The start of this was a bit of a shock after the Schubert mass but I soon settled in to what is quite a bracing account.


----------



## Bourdon

Elgar 

Sea Pictures

I instantly fell in love with these Sea Songs, Janet Baker in one of her memorable recordings


----------



## Georgieva

*Schubert *
Piano Trio in E flat major


----------



## Georgieva

Bruckner
Symphony No 9 
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Parsifal: Vorspiel, Karfreitagzauber*

Jochum with the Bayerischen Rundfunks.


----------



## alinkner1

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Agon_
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg - Michael Gielen

View attachment 179324


----------



## alinkner1

*Igor Stravinsky*: _Agon_
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg - Michael Gielen


----------



## haziz

*Strauss, R: Horn Concerto No. 1, Op. 11*
_
William Caballero (horn)
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Manfred Honeck_
Recorded: 22-24 September 2012
Recording Venue: Live recording, Heinz Hall for the Performing Arts, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Ah. But given what he had said before don't you think that was him just being diplomatic? Personally though I don't really care about his reasons although I do get that British artists paid quite a high price for our divorce from Europe. What I really wanted to know was how it happened that your reply quoted my words as someone else's?





Enthusiast said:


> Ah. But given what he had said before don't you think that was him just being diplomatic?


He's simply saying why he quit. He clearly messed up when he took this job on, not understanding the full impact it would have on his life. There are subplots too, the wife he dumped lives in London and his new chick might not want to live here, given that circumstance. Whatever way one looks at it, he cocked-up big time.

It happens. 

It's not had any impact on London's musical life, it's still the best city in the world for classical music.


----------



## Chilham

Getting a head start on tomorrow's planned listening.









Ligeti: Atmosphères
Hannu Lintu, The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra

Ligeti: Lontano
Hannu Lintu, The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra

Ligeti: Violin Concerto
Hannu Lintu, The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Schmid


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 7*

Silvestri with the Vienna Philharmonic. This is the Icon box set without the mono recordings.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Chilham said:


> Getting a head start on tomorrow's planned listening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ligeti: Atmosphères
> Hannu Lintu, The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Ligeti: Lontano
> Hannu Lintu, The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Ligeti" Violin Concerto
> Hannu Lintu, The Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Benjamin Schmid


This is a fabulous performance and recording, imo. Quite broad readings, but it works terribly well.

I think this might be available on a big discount as a download from Qobuz. Sadly, I paid full price quite some time ago.


----------



## haziz

*Richard Strauss: Suites from Elektra & Rosenkavalier*

_Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra 
Manfred Honeck_


----------



## vincula

Mendelssohn's no.4. Celibidache & the BPO _anno_ 53 recorded live in glorious sound.

Celi's on fire!










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Chilham

Whilst I'm in the mood, and have the time:









Ligeti: Violin Concerto
Matthias Pintscher, Ensemble InterContemporain, Jeanne-Marie Conquer









Ligeti: Violin Concerto
Péter Eötvös, Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Patricia Kopatchinskaja


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony No. 9
Sinfonieorchester Des Norddeutschen Rundfunks Hamburg, Gunter Wand - Live recording, Lübeck Cathedral 1988

This is another B9 that's up there with the very best. 

I had the good fortune to attend 2 Bruckner 9 concerts conducted by Gunter Wand, a true master of this music.

I suppose I should be listening to a 4 movement version, given tomorrow night's concert will be that, but I'm a luddite, a real reactionary, I just love it the way Bruckner left it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> *Anton Bruckner* - Symphony No. 9
> Sinfonieorchester Des Norddeutschen Rundfunks Hamburg, Gunter Wand - Live recording, Lübeck Cathedral 1988
> 
> This is another B9 that's up there with the very best.
> 
> I had the good fortune to attend 2 Bruckner 9 concerts conducted by Gunter Wand, a true master of this music.
> 
> I suppose I should be listening to a 4 movement version, given tomorrow night's concert will be that, but I'm a luddite, a real reactionary, I just love it the way Bruckner left it.
> 
> View attachment 179329


I love Wand's Bruckner but these live recordings from the Lübeck Cathedral are difficult for me to love. The reverberant audio quality made everything sound like one giant mass of sound and lacked detail. Of course, you may feel differently.


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Ottorino Respighi
Pini di Roma
Feste romane*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Saint-Saëns* recording with *Bertrand Chamayou* (and *Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine* in *Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5*):










A remarkable disc. Too bad Chamayou didn't record the rest of the PCs and more of the solo piano works would've been welcomed as well.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Manfred Symphony - apparently one of the best on disc!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> I love Wand's Bruckner but these live recordings from the Lübeck Cathedral are difficult for me to love. The reverberant audio quality made everything sound like one giant mass of sound and lacked detail. Of course, you may feel differently.


I certainly do feel differently!

While I do not include the Lübeck 8 or 9 in my top ratings of his or other conductors' recordings of either of those symphonies, because of the reverberant nature of that venue's sound, they are fabulous performances and have a wonderful Gothic, ethereal, cosmic aesthetic.

When I'm in the mood for this sort of approach, nothing else will do. I wouldn't be without them.


----------



## haziz

*Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'*

_Heather Harper (soprano), Martti Talvela (bass), Arleen Auger (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Lucia Popp (soprano), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Helen Watts (contralto), René Kollo (tenor)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Staatsoper, Wiener Sängerknaben
Sir Georg Solti_
Recorded: 1971-08-30
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna
Work length 1:19:32

I rarely listen to Mahler's 'Symphony of a Thousand', finding it a _bit_ over the top, in addition to a personal slight dislike for most vocal or choral music. Giving it another spin.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rautavaara, Missa A Capella*

This isn't something to listen to in the background. There are many interesting things going on.


----------



## vincula

Today I've discovered the music of *Rudi Stephan*. What a great found! The poor thing died very young during the First World World. The titles are very generic. His music's not. 



















Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Mahler: Symphony No. 8 in E flat major 'Symphony of a Thousand'*
> 
> _Heather Harper (soprano), Martti Talvela (bass), Arleen Auger (soprano), Yvonne Minton (mezzo-soprano), Lucia Popp (soprano), John Shirley-Quirk (baritone), Helen Watts (contralto), René Kollo (tenor)
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Wiener Singverein, Wiener Staatsoper, Wiener Sängerknaben
> Sir Georg Solti_
> Recorded: 1971-08-30
> Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna
> Work length 1:19:32
> 
> I rarely listen to Mahler's 'Symphony of a Thousand', finding it a _bit_ over the top, in addition to a personal slight dislike for most vocal or choral music. Giving it another spin.


One of my favorite performances of Mahler's 8th. Smoking!


----------



## Klavierman

Very nice. I have two other versions of the Britten--Steinbacher seems a little less intense, but it's still a fine performance. This is the only version of the Hindemith that I own, so I can't compare, but nothing seems amiss! Very good sound, too.


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven 6, Jan Willem de Vriend. 💿


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rautavaara, Missa Duodecanonica*

If this is 12-tone, it's hard to believe. It isn't jarring or spiky.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Rautavaara, Missa Duodecanonica*
> 
> If this is 12-tone, it's hard to believe. It isn't jarring or spiky.
> View attachment 179339


Yeah, there's a belief that 12-tone is all "ugly" or "disorienting" but this is a false belief, especially when these very listeners haven't heard anything from Skalkottas or Dallapiccola.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Nørgård
Symphony No. 3
Danish NSO & Choir
Dausgaard*



















One of the greatest post-war symphonies, IMHO.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rautavaara, Symphony No. 8, "The Journey"

Leif Segerstram conducting the Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Bourdon

Tchaikovsky

Returning to Cappricio Italien,seems a lifetime and a fine one it is


----------



## Neo Romanza

First foray into *Michael Sanderling's Shostakovich* symphony box set --- playing *Symphonies Nos. 1-3*_:_










In terms of recent Shostakovich symphony cycles, many listeners gush over Petrenko's Naxos cycle and while it does have a few good performances, I never felt truly compelled to give it any more than a run-through. I felt nothing truly stood out and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra are a good all-around orchestra, but they lack a certain heaviness that I like in Shostakovich. Another cycle that gets mentioned every now and again is Mark Wigglesworth on BIS, which has some of the weirdest audio quality I've heard --- extremely wide soundstage and low volume levels. I also didn't think interpretatively he was that interesting. And now we have Michael Sanderling...well...I'll be listening with great expectation after this particular disc, which consists of my least favorite, but still very good, Shostakovich symphonies. I hear more heart and invention in the playing and the heaviness of the Dresdner Philharmonie is right up my alley. Looking forward to the next disc in this set. A thumbs up so far.


----------



## Bourdon

Suppe

overtures


----------



## Floeddie

*Taneyev Piano quartet in E, op.20 * by Daniela Cammarano (violin), Alessandro Deljavan (piano), Paolo Castellitto (viola), Andrea Agostinelli (cello) (2014)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Le bourgeois gentilhomme, Op. 60
Chicago SO
Reiner*

From this OOP set -










Fritz Reiner was one of the great Straussians. Superb performances from start to finish.


----------



## Klavierman

No.29 "Hammerklavier." I haven't played this in quite a while and I forgot how great it is. Parts of this are very much a vigorous, young man's interpretation, yet he's not all swagger, as the soft passages are wonderfully lyrical. He's absolutely unfazed by the ferocious demands, so he's able to play the knottiest passages with amazing clarity and nuanced dynamics. The sound is demonstration-worthy.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:

*Ravel
Piano Trio in A minor

Saint-Saëns
Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor Op. 92

Sitkovetsky Trio*










A stunning disc. This is my second-listen to it so far.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 9 in E flat major, Op. 70*

_Dresdner Philharmoniker
Michael Sanderling_
Work length 26:55


----------



## prlj

*Puccini Manon Lescaut Freni/Pavoratti Met Opera*


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 7_
*Gewandhausorchester Leipzig / Riccardo Chailly *
Rec. 2014 Live
Accentus

Not quite perfect, but close.


----------



## Bkeske

Back to the RCO Live set.

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Live The Radio Recordings 2000-2010
RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music

Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 7

CD #9

Webern - Sechs Stücke Für Orchestra, Op.6 (1909), conducted by Boulez 
Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 In D Minor, Op.125 (1922-24), conducted by Mariss Jansons. The Netherlands Radio Choir. Marianne Cornetti, alto. Krassimira Stoyanova, soprano. Robert Dean Smith, tenor. Franz-Josef Selig, bass.


----------



## haydnguy

Someone described Gurre-Lieder as "titanic". This version is certainly titanic. 
I don't know if I've ever seen anyone post about this CD but IMHO it's outstanding.


Schönberg (1874-1951)

Gurre-Lieder

James Levine, Conductor


Ben Heppner (Artist), Deborah Voigt (Artist), Eike Wilm Schulte (Artist), 
Matthew Polenzani (Artist), Arnold Schoenberg (Composer), James Levine (Conductor), Munich Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra) 


Live Performance - Recorded 2004 (2 CD's)


----------



## Klavierman




----------



## haydnguy

vincula said:


> Today I've discovered the music of *Rudi Stephan*. What a great found! The poor thing died very young during the First World World. The titles are very generic. His music's not.
> 
> View attachment 179335
> 
> 
> View attachment 179336
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I have that CD but haven't listened in a long time. I will dig it out and listen.


----------



## Rogerx

Tientos Y Batallas

17th-century violin music in Spain

La Real Cámara, Emilio Moreno

anon.: Chacona
anon.: Españoleta
anon.: Obra de 1er tono de dos tiples
anon.: Xacaras por primer tono
Bruna: Tiento de primer tono de mano derecha y al medio a dos tiples, No. 4
Bruna: Tiento de segundo tono por Ge sol re ut sobre la letanía de la Virgen, No. 69
Butler, H: Sonata a dos in G minor
Falconieri: Battaglia de Barabasso yerno de Satanas
Lorente: Medio registro de dos tiples de 1er tono
Sola, A: Registro alto de primer tono
Victoria: Vadam et circuibo civitatem


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Scriabin
Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-5
Ruth Laredo*

From this long OOP set -










Of the Scriabin piano sonata sets that I own, Lettberg, Hamelin and Laredo go straight to the top. Laredo isn't 'perfect', but her musicality saves the day and breathes life into these tremendous works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haydnguy said:


> Someone described Gurre-Lieder as "titanic". This version is certainly titanic.
> I don't know if I've ever seen anyone post about this CD but IMHO it's outstanding.
> 
> 
> Schönberg (1874-1951)
> 
> Gurre-Lieder
> 
> James Levine, Conductor
> 
> 
> Ben Heppner (Artist), Deborah Voigt (Artist), Eike Wilm Schulte (Artist),
> Matthew Polenzani (Artist), Arnold Schoenberg (Composer), James Levine (Conductor), Munich Philharmonic Orchestra (Orchestra)
> 
> 
> Live Performance - Recorded 2004 (2 CD's)


I've got this recording of _Gurre-Lieder_ with Levine and it is, indeed, fantastic, but, honestly, we're in no short supply of excellent recordings of this work. I haven't heard this Levine recording in ages --- I may have to give it another listen. What do you think of the highly acclaimed accounts from Ozawa, Chailly and Sinopoli (these three would probably be my top choices). I'd love to get the Kegel recording on Berlin Classics, but it's OOP and a bit hard to find. I keep hoping for a Japanese remaster of the Kegel since there were ones done of his recordings of _Moses und Aron_ and Berg's _Wozzeck_.


----------



## jambo

Really enjoyed these sonatas, you can immediately identify the marked shift in mood between each grouping.

*Biber: *The Five Joyful Mysteries - Sonata I in D minor, "The Annunciation"
*Biber: *The Five Joyful Mysteries - Sonata II in A major, "The Visitation"
*Biber: *The Five Joyful Mysteries - Sonata III in B minor, 'The Nativity"
*Biber: *The Five Joyful Mysteries - Sonata IV in D minor, "The Presentation"
*Biber: *The Five Joyful Mysteries - Sonata V in A major, "The Finding in the Temple"
*Biber: *The Five Sorrowful Mysteries - Sonata VI in C minor, "The Agony in the Garden"
*Biber: *The Five Sorrowful Mysteries - Sonata VII in F major, "The Scourging Jesus"
*Biber: *The Five Sorrowful Mysteries - Sonata VIII in B flat major, "The Crowing of Jesus with Thorns"
*Biber: *The Five Sorrowful Mysteries - Sonata IX in A minor, "Jesus Carries His Cross"
*Biber: *The Five Sorrowful Mysteries - Sonata X in G minor, "The Crucifixion"
*Biber: *The Five Glorious Mysteries - Sonata XI in G major, "The Resurrection"
*Biber: *The Five Glorious Mysteries - Sonata XII in C major, "The Ascension"
*Biber: *The Five Glorious Mysteries - Sonata XIII in D minor, "The Descent of the Holy Ghost"
*Biber: *The Five Glorious Mysteries - Sonata XIV in D major, "The Assumption of Our Lady"
*Biber: *The Five Glorious Mysteries - Sonata XV in C major, "The Crowning of the Blessed Virgin Mary"
*Biber: *Passacaglia for Solo Violin in G minor

Reinhard Goebel
Musica Antiqua Köln
1990


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Vierne - Suites 1 and 4
Latry, organ









Beethoven - Symphonies 2, 4 and 8
Scherchen/Royal Philharmonic 
HIP before HIP was even a thing. A favourite cycle









Berio - Rendering
Reimann - Metamorphosen on a Minuet of Schubert
Henze - Le fils de l’air
Zender - Schubert - Chore 1-4
Schwertsik - Epilog zu Rosamunde
Nott/Bamberg Symphony 









Carter - Pocahontas, The Minotaur
Rose/Boston Modern Orchestra Project


----------



## Rogerx

Alkan - Concerto for Solo Piano

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)


Alkan: Concerto for Solo Piano Op. 39
Alkan: Troisième recueil de chants, Op. 65


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 1 in D major
RCO
Jansons*










It's too bad that Jansons didn't complete the Mahler cycle with the RCO --- he only had the 9th to go. Oh well, these are some great recordings. Of course, Jansons would go on to do a complete cycle with the Bavarian RSO, which is a cycle I need to get around to exploring since I bought it and I've since received it in the mail.


----------



## Rogerx

Lyapunov: Violin Concerto in D minor & Symphony No. 1

Maxim Fedotov (violin)

Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky


----------



## Malx

*Chin, ParaMetaString - Esmé Quartet.*

My fourth listen over the last few days to this weeks string quartet thread selection.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Quixote / Schumann: Cello Concerto


Ulrich Koch (viola) & Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)

Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Why didn't I know earlier about these great works?

*Luigi Chérubini: String Quartet No. 2 C major (1829)*

Melos Quartet










Damn good.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Britten
Sinfonietta, Op. 1
Britten Sinfonia
Daniel Harding*


----------



## Rogerx

Cinema

Alexandre Tharaud (piano), Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano

Glass, P: The Poet Acts
Legrand: The Windmills of your Mind
Rota, N: Love Theme (from "The Godfather")
Williams, John: Sabrina’s Theme (from Sabrina)
Williams, John: Schindler's List: Theme
et all


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Dora Pejačević* (1885-1923): *Piano concerto in G minor, op.33* (1913), as recorded in 2021 by *Peter Donohoe* (piano), with the *BBC Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Sakari Oramo*.

_From Wikipedia:_ Countess Maria Theodora Paulina (Dora) Pejačević was a Croatian composer and a member of the Pejačević noble family. She was one of the composers to introduce the orchestral song to Croatian music and her Symphony in F-sharp minor is considered by scholars to be the first modern symphony in Croatian music. [...] Pejačević began to compose when she was 12. She studied music privately in Zagreb, Dresden and Munich and received lessons in instrumentation (from Dragutin Kaiser [ru] and Walter Courvoisier), composition (from Percy Sherwood) and violin (from Henri Petri in Munich). She was largely self-taught, however. In 1913, Pejačević composed a piano concerto, her first orchestral work, marking her as the first ever Croatian composer to write a concerto.


----------



## Chilham

Ligeti: Etudes for Piano
Danny Driver


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concerto 25, Murray Perahia. 💿


----------



## Kiki

*Astor Piazzolla*
_Las Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (arr. Leonid Desyatnikov)_
*Irish Chamber Orchestra / Katherine Hunka *
Rec. 2016
Orchid Classics

Exuberant! A bit of improvisation does not hurt either.


----------



## Montarsolo

As with Mozart's piano concertos, I am now also listening to his piano sonatas in order. Next up is piano sonata 4, played by Klara Würtz.


----------



## Art Rock

*Beethoven, Bridge, Chin: String quartets (Esmè Quartet, Alpha)*

Listening from YouTube (Playlist) as I do not own this CD (yet). I selected this for the early morning string quartet routine because Chin's Parametastrrings is the string quartet of the week in the dedicated thread (link). Their rendition of Beethoven's first is excellent, and Bridge's Noveletten may not be well known, but it is an attractive work. And so is the Chin, which after all was the main reason to select this CD for today.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn, string symphony 4 & 5, Lev Markiz. 💿


----------



## Rogerx

The Romantic Piano Concerto 7 - Alkan and Henselt

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins


----------



## Montarsolo

Schubert, string trio D. 581, Grumiaux Trio. 💿


----------



## Art Rock

* 
Patricia Van Ness: Birds of the Psalms and other choral works (Cappella Clausura, Amelia LeClair, Navona Records)*

Patricia Van Ness (1951) is an American composer. Her work draws upon elements of medieval and Renaissance music (from Wiki).


----------



## Malx

*Ernest Bloch, Piano Quintet No 1 - Lilya Zilberstein (piano), Alissa Margulis (violin), Lucia Hall (violin), Nora Romanoff-Schwarzberg (viola), Mark Drobinsky (cello).*

A live recording from Martha Argerich's 2009 Lugano Festival.
I tend to forget about these sets, of which I have a few. They contain many fine performances of well known and not so well known chamber works by some established and often up coming names.


----------



## Rogerx

Awake the Trumpet's Lofty Sound

Hannes Läubin (trumpet), Wolfgang Läubin (trumpet), Bernhard Läubin (trumpet), Simon Preston (organ), Norbert Schmitt (timpani)



Bach, J S: Cantata BWV130 'Herr Gott, dich loben alle wir'
Bach, J S: Jesu, bleibet meine Freude (from Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben')
Buxtehude: Ciacona in E minor, BuxWV160
Buxtehude: Ihr lieben Christen, freut euch nun BuxWV 51
Charpentier, M-A: Marches pour les Trompettes H.547
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus: See, the conqu'ring hero comes!
Handel: Trio Sonata, HWV 388 in B flat major, Op. 2 No. 3
Mouret: Première Suite de Symphonies
Purcell: Sound the trumpet (from Come Ye Sons of Art, Z323)
Purcell: Voluntary in D minor, Z719
Scarlatti, A: Toccata in D


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Ralph Vaughan Williams
Dona Nobis pacem*








A very thoughtful, but at the same time powerfully thrilling work; superb performance, Boult definitely knew his RVW very well.


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Complete Symphonies etc (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernhard Haitink et al, EMI, 7 CD's)*

Continuing with the Haitink box. Today the third CD, symphonies 3 and 4.


----------



## Rogerx

Contemporaries of Mozart - Franz Xaver Richter

London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert



Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 29 in G minor
Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 43 in F minor
Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 52 in D major
Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 53 in D major 'Trumpet Symphony'
Richter, F X: Sinfonia No. 56 in D minor


----------



## Bourdon

Christmas in Venice


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Sinfonia concertante, Rondo for violin & Concertone in C

Julia Fischer & Gordon Nikolic (violins)

Netherlands Chamber Orchestra, Yakov Kreizberg


----------



## Enthusiast

My third German Requiem in three days. I'm becoming addicted to playing it as my first listen of the day. This one is really good, too.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Anton Bruckner *- Symphony no. 9 , 4 movement version
BPO, Simon Rattle

A listen before I head off for this evening's concert at The Royal Festival Hall, London.

I don't care so much for the fourth movement completion, partly because I feel the music is not to the standard of what's gone before and partly because I've become so accustomed to the 'unfinished' version with it's long performing tradition. But tonight, Robin Ticciati and the LPO will be performing the fourth movement.

Rattle's performance here is excellent, and the sound quality matches.


----------



## MartinDB

A Russian day in progress, starting with:

Weinberg violin sonatas, new to me and I am enjoying them and this recording hugely. 
Ustvolskaya, the octet especially, a work which is alarming and uncomfortable and amazing every time I hear it. 
Schnittke piano quintet - possibly my favourite work of Schnittke and this recording remains my favourite (perhaps for no reason other than it was the first one I heard).
Schnittke piano concerto.


----------



## Chilham

Xenakis: Metastaseis
Arturo Tamayo, Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della RAI di Torino









Xenakis: Pléiades
Percussions de Strasbourg









Xenakis: Oresteïa
Dominique Debart, Chœur du département musical de l'université de Strasbourg, Maîtrise de Colmar, Ensemble vocal d'Anjou, Ensemble de Basse-Normandie, Robert Weddle, Sylvio Gualda









Xenakis: Tetras
JACK Quartet


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, violin concerto 5, Anne-Sophie Mutter 💿


----------



## Bourdon

John Adams

A few days ago I saw this violin concerto on a video recording with the Concertgebouw orchestra and Leila Josefowicz in Amsterdam, an acquaintance that led me to purchase this recording. The CD has a limited playing time of just over half an hour.


----------



## Montarsolo

Interesting. I remember when she "came on the market" at the time. With long blond hair. Never heard from her again after that.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: The Tempest, Op. 109

Monica Groop (mezzosoprano), Raili Viljakainen (soprano), Jorma Hynninen (baritone), Jorma Silvasti (tenor), Sauli Tiilikainen (baritone)

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
Piano Concerto in D
Young Apollo
Diversions
Steven Osborne, piano
BBC Scottish SO
Volkov*


----------



## Manxfeeder

Montarsolo said:


> Interesting. I remember when she "came on the market" at the time. With long blond hair. Never heard from her again after that.


I remember Tower Records had a promotional cassette calling her "The One to Watch." Then I lost track of her. I've been curious how she's been doing.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Montarsolo said:


> Interesting. I remember when she "came on the market" at the time. With long blond hair. Never heard from her again after that.


This happens with a lot of musicians. In the case of Leila Josefowicz, she became interested in unusual repertoire and championed it. In other words, music that you're probably not particularly interested in hearing.


----------



## Bourdon

Manxfeeder said:


> I remember Tower Records had a promotional cassette calling her "The One to Watch." Then I lost track of her. I've been curious how she's been doing.


watch this.......


----------



## Vasks

_Arnold's Art_

*Schoenberg - Theme and Variations, Op. 43a (Foley/USMB)
Schoenberg - Suite for 3 Clarinets, String Trio & Piano, Op. 29 (Boulez/CBS)
Schoenberg - Ode to Napoleon, Op. 41 (Boulez/DG)*


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'*
_
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Libor Pešek_
Recorded: 1987-10-07
Recording Venue: 5-7 October 1987 / Philharmonic Hall, Liverpool
Work length 44:19

Earlier this morning.


----------



## Enthusiast

Montarsolo said:


> Interesting. I remember when she "came on the market" at the time. With long blond hair. Never heard from her again after that.


.. and you were thinking that is why she couldn't afford new clothes? She has recorded a lot of Adams and a few other contemporary composers. I remember her being very good in something.


----------



## Enthusiast

A stunningly good Symphonic Dances and a very good "The Bells".


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> .. and you were thinking that is why she couldn't afford new clothes? She has recorded a lot of Adams and a few other contemporary composers. I remember her being very good in something.


She's a hell of a violinist. I never buy digital downloads, but this is the only way to get her performance of Adams' _The Dharma at Big Sur_, so I bought it many months ago:










It's a fantastic performance, but I still believe I prefer the original recording made with Tracy Silverman on Nonesuch.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns

Piano Concerto No. 2, G minor Op. 22 )/Piano Concerto No. 4, C minor Op. 44
Anna Malikova

WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln - Thomas Sanderling


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> watch this.......


I just finished it. That piece must be quite a lot to digest in order to play from memory. She plays the heck out of it. 

John Adams listed those who have played this concerto: "Among them are Gidon Kremer, Vadim Repin, Robert McDuffie, Midori, and, perhaps most astonishingly of all, Leila Josefowicz, who has made the piece a personal calling card for years."


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82*
_
Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1966-03
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna
Work length 27:12


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> This happens with a lot of musicians. In the case of Leila Josefowicz, she became interested in unusual repertoire and championed it. In other words, music that you're probably not particularly interested in hearing.


I don't have much interest in new recordings of romantic concertos so I'll listen to the other stuff. I found her recording of Esa-Pekka Salonen's violin concerto at a local store. I thinks it's a good piece. I also like Mutter's CD featuring pieces by Rihm, and Penderecki on DG.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Metamorphosen, TrV 290
Philharmonia Orchestra
Klemperer*










Which I will follow with:

*Nielsen
Little Suite for Strings, Op. 1
Danish National Symphony Orchestra
Ulf Schirmer*










*Bartók
Divertimento for String Orchestra, Sz.113, BB.118
Hungarian State Orchestra
Antal Doráti*

From this OOP and totally marvelous set -










Special note: This isn't my own photo of the Bartók _Complete Edition_ on Hungaroton. Mine is in much better shape --- the outer box has only some slight blemishes, there aren't any tears or dents.


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


> watch this.......


I just watched this video again,it's so much fun to watch....


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

Theme and Variations

Ravel

Violin Sonata in G major

Mark Grey
San Andreas Suite for solo violin


----------



## Art Rock

*Galina Ustvolskaya: Sonata For Violin And Piano, Trio For Clarinet, Violin And Piano, Duet For Violin And Piano (Markus Hinterhäuser, Patricia Kopatchinskaja, Reto Bieri, ECM)*

Saving one of the best Ustvolskaya CD's in my collection for last. Especially the clarinet trio is an outstanding piece of chamber music. And that completes the U. Full speed ahead with the V!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Saint-Saëns
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 2, G minor Op. 22 )/Piano Concerto No. 4, C minor Op. 44
> Anna Malikova
> 
> WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln - Thomas Sanderling


This is an absolutely stunning set of Saint-Saëns' PCs. I believe it's my favorite even when considering others that I have in my CD collection: Collard/Previn (EMI/Warner), Rogé/Dutoit (Decca), Hough/Oramo (Hyperion) and Kantorow/Kantorow (BIS).


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> This is an absolutely stunning set of Saint-Saëns' PCs. I believe it's my favorite even when considering others that I have in my CD collection: Collard/Previn (EMI/Warner), Rogé/Dutoit (Decca), Hough/Oramo (Hyperion) and Kantorow/Kantorow (BIS).


It is stunning but Kantorow/Kantorow would be my dessert island discs. 😇


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 3

Mihoko Fujimura (contralto)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> It is stunning but Kantorow/Kantorow would be my dessert island discs. 😇


A dessert island sounds delicious.


----------



## Enthusiast

Good stuff.


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> A dessert island sounds delicious.


You have a PM


----------



## alinkner1

*Chaya Czernowin* (b.1957): _works for voice and ensemble_
Shu Hai in an Orchestral Setting for voice, orchestra and live electronics; Shu Hai Practices the Javelin for solo female voice, 9 recorded voices & live electronics (Ute Wassermann, voice; Basel Sinfonietta/Johanness Kalitzke, conductor); Six Miniatures and a Simultaneous Song (Elision Ensemble).


----------



## Bourdon

Richard Strauss

Ein Heldenleben


----------



## Klavierman

Great playing and sound on this LP.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*David Briggs *(1962-): *Mass for Notre Dame* (2002), as recorded in 2010 by *David Briggs* (organ) with the *Trinity College Choir Cambridge*, conducted by *Stephen Layton*.

From Wikipedia: David John Briggs (born 1 November 1962 in Bromsgrove) is an English organist and composer. He started his career as a cathedral organist as Assistant Organist in Hereford Cathedral before becoming the organist of Truro and Gloucester Cathedrals. Heavily influenced by Jean Langlais and Pierre Cochereau, Briggs is regarded as one of the world's finest improvisors, and now works as a concert organist. Briggs is a composer of choral and organ music, and has also transcribed many orchestral works into versions for solo organ, as well as many of Cochereau's recorded improvisations.


----------



## eljr

*TUVAYHUN — Beatitudes for a Wounded World*

Nidarosdomens jentekor, TrondheimSolistene, Cecilie Koch, Ruth Potter, Rakel Daling Waagø, Andrea Charlotte Norli Eidsvåg, Mohammed Al-Majzoub, Vår Christine Sollien Skar, Mathilde Lundbæk Davis, Ingrid Solheim Grove, Kirsti Huke, Hans Fredrik Jacobsen, Maria Cordelia Skagen, Christine Unsgaard, Hans-Kristian...

*Release Date:* 26th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* 2L-171-stereo
*Label:* 2L
*Length:* 79 minutes










Grammy Awards
65th Awards (2023)
Nominee - Best Engineered Album, Classical


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jean Sibelius* (1865-1957): *King Kristian II, incidental music, op.27* (1898), as recorded in 1995 in Sweden by the *Göteborgs Symfoniker*, conducted by *Neeme Järvi*.

Scandinavian beauty... 
_From Wikipedia:_ King Christian II is incidental music by Jean Sibelius for the Scandinavian historical play of the same name, written by his friend Adolf Paul. The original play deals with the love of King Christian II, ruler of Denmark, Sweden and Norway, for a Dutch girl, Dyvecke, a commoner. Sibelius composed in 1898 seven movements. He conducted the first performance of the first four parts the Swedish Theatre in Helsinki on 24 February 1898. In the following summer, he composed three more movements, Nocturne, Serenade and Ballad. The ballad is a dramatic piece about the 1520 bloodbath which the king ordered in Stockholm. This movement shows already traits of his later First Symphony.


----------



## Kiki

*Leoš Janáček*
_Glagolitic Mass (1926 original version) _
*Eva Urbanová, Bernarda Fink, Leo Marian Vodička, Peter Mikuláš, Jan Hora
Prague Philharmonic Choir 
Czech Philharmonic Orchestra 
Charles Mackerras *
Rec. 1996 Live
Supraphon

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Enthusiast

Probably my favourite recording of both works.


----------



## Georgieva

_Lá fhéile Aindréas sona dhuit!_

Happy St. Andrew’s Day to all of our honorable Scottish friends

*Sir Alexander Mackenzie *
Violin concerto in C Sharp minor, op. 32


----------



## Georgieva

Proceeding 
*Vaughan Williams: Symphonies Nos. 3, 'Pastoral', and 6*


----------



## Georgieva

*Hamish MacCunn...*
Land of the Mountain and the Flood
The Ship o' the Fiend
The Dowie Dens o' Yarrow 
Jeanie Deans


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Probably my favourite recording of both works.


An absolute killer recording without a doubt. Would this be my absolute favorite performance of both works? Probably not, especially considering all of the fine performances there have been of these works over years. For _The Bells_, my favorite, and this may be a surprise (or not), comes from Polyansky on Chandos and for _Alexander Nevsky_, it's still difficult for me to forget about Abbado.

But since you mentioned this recording, I should revisit it as it's been far too long since I've heard either work.


----------



## Art Rock

*Johann Baptist Vanhal: Three Symphonies (London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert, Chandos)*

A CD from the interesting Contemporaries of Mozart Series. Johann Baptist Vanhal (1739 - 1813) was a Czech classical music composer -Wikipedia prefers the spelling Wanhal. From that site: "Wanhal left 51 published symphonies. There are also another 81 symphonies which are preserved only in manuscripts". To have three of these symphonies in my collection is fine, but I do not need more.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 2 in C minor
Bernarda Fink (mezzo-soprano), Ricarda Merbeth (soprano)
Netherlands Radio Choir, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Mariss Jansons*


----------



## Becca

HenryPenfold said:


> *Anton Bruckner *- Symphony no. 9 , 4 movement version
> BPO, Simon Rattle
> 
> A listen before I head off for this evening's concert at The Royal Festival Hall, London.
> 
> I don't care so much for the fourth movement completion, partly because I feel the music is not to the standard of what's gone before and partly because I've become so accustomed to the 'unfinished' version with it's long performing tradition. But tonight, Robin Ticciati and the LPO will be performing the fourth movement.
> 
> Rattle's performance here is excellent, and the sound quality matches.


While I liked the SPCM completion of the 9th (i.e. Rattle/BPO), you should try the revised Gerd Schaller version which I found much more convincing.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various keyboard and non-orchestral vocal/choral works
part three for the rest of today.

_Magelone-Lieder_ - cycle of fifteen songs (plus spoken text) for narrator,
voice and piano op.33 [Texts: Johann Ludwig Tieck] (1861-69):










_Liebeslieder-Walzer_ - eighteen songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass/baritone
and piano duet op.52 [Texts: Georg Friedrich Daumer, after various folk
sources/Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1868-69):









_(16) Walzer_ for piano duet op.39, arr. for solo piano (orig. and arr. 1865):


----------



## eljr

*Einojuhani Rautavaara: Lost Landscapes*

Works For Violin and Orchestra
Simone Lamsma (violin), Malmö Symphony Orchestra, Robert Trevino


> The two Serenades which Rautavaara composed at the very end of his life for Hilary Hahn were first recorded by their dedicatee last year, but it's more illuminating still to hear them in the... — Katherine Cooper, Presto Music, April 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 1st Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* ODE1405-2
*Label:* Ondine
*Length:* 57 minutes










Presto Editor's Choice
April 2022









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2022


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> An absolute killer recording without a doubt. Would this be my absolute favorite performance of both works? Probably not, especially considering all of the fine performances there have been of these works over years. For _The Bells_, my favorite, and this may be a surprise (or not), comes from Polyansky on Chandos and for _Alexander Nevsky_, it's still difficult for me to forget about Abbado.
> 
> But since you mentioned this recording, I should revisit it as it's been far too long since I've heard either work.


I don't know the Polyansky Bells but have long had the Abbado Nevsky. For me Svetlanov easily wins the gold!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Francesco Cavalli *(1602-1676): *La Calisto, opera* (~1651), from the album "*L'amore innamorato*", recorded in 2015 by *L'Arpeggiata*, conducted by *Christina Pluhar*. With *Hana Blažiková* (soprano).

Italian Baroque opera arias by Cavalli. Name me any Italian composer whose surname doesn't end on a vowel! 
Wonderful recording i.m.h.o.; I think Hana is especially convincing. Inspiring album cover, too.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Johann Wilhelm Wilms is a cool composer who was a contemporary of Beethoven. Sounds just like Beethoven without the famous melodies...I've heard symphonies 6 & 7 and 2 volumes of piano concertos. Great stuff!!


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart's great string trio masterpiece.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 179389
> 
> 
> *Francesco Cavalli *(1602-1676): *La Calisto, opera* (~1651), from the album "*L'amore innamorato*", recorded in 2015 by *L'Arpeggiata*, conducted by *Christina Pluhar*. With *Hana Blažiková* (soprano).
> 
> Italian Baroque opera arias by Cavalli. Name me any Italian composer whose surname doesn't end on a vowel!
> Wonderful recording i.m.h.o.; I think Hana is especially convincing. Inspiring album cover, too.
> View attachment 179391


Don't forget PALESTRINA 
...oh...vowel, but an A


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> For me Svetlanov easily wins the gold!


For now...


----------



## eljr

*Sacred Chants*

Grace Davidson (soprano)


> There have been many recordings of Hildegard’s works but here Grace Davidson, singing alone, unfolds a tapestry of sounds filled with exceptional purity, mellifluous continuity and a focused... — BBC Music Magazine, December 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 4th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* SIGCD717
*Label:* Signum
*Length:* 58 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Michael Sanderling Shostakovich* symphony cycle with the* 4th*:


*







*


----------



## vincula

A bit to embrace the night. A gorgeous album.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## bharbeke

I listened to Tharaud's 2-disc Cinema album today. It's got some great music, and since there are lots of non-US films on the release, I was able to hear some film music that was new to me. My favorite was "The Windmills of Your Mind" from The Thomas Crown Affair.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Robert Schumann
Nachtstücke

Maurice Ravel
Gaspard de la nuit*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 1*

Mitropoulos with the Minneapolis Symphony, 1940


----------



## Malx

Bourdon said:


> Messiaen
> 
> Theme and Variations
> 
> Ravel
> 
> Violin Sonata in G major
> 
> Mark Grey
> San Andreas Suite for solo violin


Thanks for the reminder, I have this disc(s) but haven't given given them a listen for ages.


----------



## eljr

*A Kremlin Christmas*

Christmas Chants of Russia, 17th-20th Centuries
Kremlin Museum Capella of Moscow, Gennady Dmitriak

*Release Date:* 1st Jan 2000
*Catalogue No:* DE3271
*Label:* Delos
*Length:* 62 minutes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Rückert-Lieder
Anne Sofie von Otter, mezzo-soprano
NDR-Sinfonieorchester
Gardiner*




























This is an absolutely phenomenal and moving performance of Mahler's _Rückert-Lieder_. I remember reading some reviews about this recording where someone said something to the effect that Gardiner had no feel for Mahler's music. Bullocks. He conducts with all his heart and Anne Sofie von Otter needs no further praise --- I've always loved her singing.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Robin Ticciati, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bruckner 9 - 4 movement version. AWESOME!!!


----------



## Malx

Georgieva said:


> _Lá fhéile Aindréas sona dhuit!_
> 
> Happy St. Andrew’s Day to all of our honorable Scottish friends


Thank you for your kind thought, assuming I can count myself as an 'honorable Scottish friend'? - if not I'd settle for Scottish friend.

If I can be a pedant for a moment *Latha fèill Anndrais sona dhut* is the more accurate phrase in Scots gaelic the phrase you used is, I believe, Irish ( I'm sure Shaughnessy will correct me if I am wrong).

A belated Happy St Andrews day to all!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 1*
Charles Dutoit conducting


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Roussel, Symphony No. 1*
> Charles Dutoit conducting
> View attachment 179399


A great set! Roussel, for me, in one of the most overlooked 20th Century French composers. At first, he was a bit difficult to figure out or, at least, this was my own experience. His music can divided up into three periods: Impressionism, Impression imbued with a Neoclassical approach to structure and, finally, his full embrace of Neoclassicism. His orchestral music (esp. the ballets and symphonies) seem to get the most attention, but he was also quite good in chamber, operatic and solo piano music. Oh and his mélodies were also enjoyable.


----------



## Malx

*Nielsen, Symphony No 1 - Danish RSO, Herbert Blomstedt.*

This is the Nielsen symphony I play the least but frankly its a decent first attempt. There are indicators of his more mature style and it hangs together pretty well, certainly it does in Blomstedt's hands.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Korngold
String Quartet No. 3 in D, Op. 34
Aron Quartett*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Becca said:


> While I liked the SPCM completion of the 9th (i.e. Rattle/BPO), you should try the revised Gerd Schaller version which I found much more convincing.


That’s been in my collection a long time! I agree it’s good.
While I like it very much, you should try Eichhorn & Bruckner Orchestra Linz which I find even more convincing.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 4*
Judith Raskin, soprano; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1965)

A Mahler symphony I have a tendency to overlook. This is a lovely recording, though. I should revisit this work more seriously.


----------



## Malx

*Martinu, Violin Concerto No 2* / Serenade no 2 / Toccata e due canzoni** - Isabelle Faust*, Cédric Tiberghien**,Prague Philharmonia, Jirí Belohlávek.*

A very nice mix of Martinu works.


----------



## eljr

*Stardiving*
Andrejs Osokins




13 SONGS • 1 HOUR AND 21 MINUTES • MAY 27 2022


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Franz Liszt
Les Préludes*


----------



## Klavierman

No.8 from this superb SACD set (single layer--only plays on SACD players).


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Klavierman said:


> No.8 from this superb SACD set (single layer--only plays on SACD players).


Agreed, such a marvelous recording, powerful and majestic; I think Karajan was unbeatable in performing Romantic composers, especially the Austrian/German composers.


----------



## jambo

I don't normally listen to much vocal music, but Biber's work had been talked up so much I thought I'd give his Missa Salisburgensis a shot. It lived up to the hype and I very much enjoyed it.

One odd thing with the Goebel Musica Antiqua Köln box is that the jacket had a large SACD logo on the front, but the disc seems to just be a normal CD.

*Riedl: *Fanfare I. Ein langer und schöner Aufzug
*Augustiner: *Fanfare II. Ein schöner Aufzug
*Biber: *Missa Salisburgensis in C major

Reinhard Goebel
Musica Antiqua Köln
Paul McCreesh
Gabrieli Consort & Players
1997


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Das Lied von der Erde
Sarah Connolly, Toby Spence
LPO
Nézet-Séguin*










Another stunning recording of _Das Lied_. Both soloists: Spence and Connolly are in fine form. Nézet-Séguin gets the orchestra to go along with great authority and enthusiasm on the podium.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I was checking this site every few hours and haven't seen the Best Buy ad any more. Assuming it is safe to come back, here is the first one I am posting.











haydnguy said:


> I'm going to look for an ad-blocker that blocks those silly things.


Thanks much!


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 1. The Cleveland Orchestra with Gary Graffman, piano. Columbia Masterworks 1969


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantatas for the Twenty-third Sunday after Trinity
_Wohl dem, der sich auf seinem Gott,_ BWV 139
_Nur jedem das Seine!_ BWV 163
_Falsche Welt, dir trau ich nicht!_ BWV 52
_Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme, _BWV 140
Gillian Keith, Susan Hamilton, Hilary Summers, William Kendall, Peter Harvey
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Bkeske

@Monsalvat inspired me.

Szell conducts Mahler Symphony No. 4 In G Major.
The Cleveland Orchestra 
CBS Great Performances reissue/remaster 1981, originally Columbia Masterworks 1965


----------



## sAmUiLc

Hammerklavier

















The absolute best!


----------



## jambo

I listened to these in between other CDs over the last few days, but finished with Nos. 40 & 41 this morning. I'm interested to listen to some of the symphonies from the 20s and early 30s. I have a couple of complete cycles and Karl Böhm's on the way from JPC.de so that might be on the cards for next week.

*Mozart: *Symphony No. 35 in D major, K. 385, "Haffner"
*Mozart: *Symphony No. 36 in C major, K. 425, "Linz"
*Mozart: *Symphony No. 38 in D major, K. 504, "Prague"
*Mozart: *Symphony No. 39 in E flat major, K. 543
*Mozart: *Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550
*Mozart: *Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551, "Jupiter"

Bruno Walter
Columbia Symphony Orchestra
1960


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing Disc 4 from the *Stravinsky Chailly* box set that came last year for the composer's anniversary:










It's a fabulous box set and there are *zero* design flaws with it. I recall some reviewers complaining that there isn't any lettering on the side of the box set. Who cares! It's a beautifully designed set. The performances are, of course, top-drawer as Chailly was in his element in this music. I still haven't made my way through this set (I own several of the single issues from this set, too), but I've been thoroughly enjoying every minute of it.

Another Stravinsky box set I bought that I haven't even made any headway on at all is this one from Warner Classics (again, this was released last year for the composer's anniversary):










I didn't buy the DG set as I own the earlier release of it and despite being called _The New Stravinsky Complete Edition_, the newer set really didn't add anything that new aside from that newly discovered work called _Chant funèbre_ (which is already in the Chailly box set pictured above anyway).

So much music, so little time, folks!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sonatas Nos. 30, 31, 32


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire recording of *Schmitt* with *Jean Martinon*:










The recording that I own is a Japanese import and it sounds wonderful. Martinon did so well in 20th Century French music. Schmitt is a bit of an odd composer --- his music is at a crossroads of Richard Strauss and the Impressionism of Debussy and Ravel. I own a good bit of his music on disc and I honestly need to spend more time with him. Quite a fine composer.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Strauss 

Symphonia Domestica, Op. 53
The Cleveland Orchestra 
Columbia Masterworks 1964


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: String Quartet No. 13 in A minor, D804 'Rosamunde'*

_Diogenes Quartet








_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Closing the night out with some *Liszt:

Ballades Nos. 1 & 2
Legendes
Leslie Howard

Dante Symphony, S. 109
Volker Arndt (counter-tenor), Mathias Eisenberg (organ)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Thomanerchor
Kurt Masur*

From these sets -

*















*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Vierne - Suites 2 and 3
Latry, organ









Shostakovich - Symphony 10
Mussorgsky - Songs and Dances of Death
Jansons/Philadelphia Orchestra 










Casella - Paganiniani
Martucci - 3 Works for Orchestra
Busoni - Turandot Suite
Muti/Orchestra Filharmonica della Scala









Mahler - Symphony 3
Fischer/Budapest Festival Orchestra









Pierne - Cydalise et La Chèvre-Pied
Shallon/Luxemburg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

Klaus Mäkelä & Concertgebouw Orchestra





__





Loading…






www.nporadio4.nl


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2 In B-Flat Major.
The Cleveland Orchestra with Leon Fleisher, piano.
Columbia Odyssey reissue,1973. Originally 1963 mono


----------



## Rogerx

The 1690 Tuscan Stradivari

Violin Sonatas in 18th-Century Italy

Fabio Biondi (violin), Antonio Fantinuoli (cello), Giangiacomo Pinardi (theorbo), Paola Poncet (harpsichord)


Corelli: Sonata a tre in D minor, Op. 4, No. 8
Geminiani, F: Sonata No. 8 in D minor, Op. 4
Locatelli: Sonata 'Leufsta'
Tartini: Violin Sonata in G minor, Op. 1 No. 10 'Didone abbandonata' (B. g10)
Veracini: Sonata accademica in D minor, Op. 2 No. 12: Ciaccona
Vivaldi: Sonata for Oboe and Continuo in B flat major, RV 34


----------



## Floeddie

Tchaikovsky, Peter I - Mannfred Symphony Op. 58 Concertgebouw Orchestra, Riccardo Chailly 1988


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

David Fray (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to bed for the night, I'm playing some excerpts from this 2-CD orchestral spectaculars set from *Ormandy* and the *Philadelphians*:










I normally don't buy recordings that only offer mostly excepts from a larger work (although there are some complete works here), but sometimes one just wants to have a listen without any expectation other than to smile and get one's foot tapping. It's nice to "cut loose" every now and then and this 2-CD set is great when you want to do this.


----------



## Art Rock

*Darius Milhaud: String Quartets No. 3, 4, 9, 12 (Quatuor Parisii, Véronique Dietschy, Naive)*

The early morning string quartets routine goes to France these days. The complete quartets by Milhaud by the Quatuor Parisii, a download from many years ago. Today the first CD, containing quartets 12, 4, 9 and 3 (with soprano).


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Proceeding with this great music.

*Luigi Chérubini: String Quartet No. 3 D minor (1834)*

Melos Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Alfvén: Synnøve Solbakken, En Bygdesaga & Elégie

Norrköping Symphony Orchestra, Niklas Willén


Alfvén: Elégie (At Emil Sjögren’s Funeral), Op. 38
Alfvén: En Bygdesaga (A Country Tale), Op. 53 (Suite from the music for the film Mans kvinna)
Alfvén: Synnøve Solbakken (Synnøve of Solbakken), Op. 50 (Suite from the music for the film)


----------



## Klavierman

On the surface, this looks like an ordinary Bach recording, but the two pianists (they divide the pieces between them) play on a very special piano designed in part by pianist Gergely Bogányi. For one thing, it's made out of composite carbon fiber, including the sound board! I have to say that it has remarkable bass response and overall it is very clear and resonant. Fortunately, the playing and sound are excellent, too. (By the way, the Toccata and Fugue in D minor is the "Dorian," not the other one.  )


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 1

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz

Schubert: 3 Marches héroïques D602
Schubert: German Dance (with two trios and two ländler) D618
Schubert: Grande Marche Funèbre in C minor, D859
Schubert: Grande Marche héroïque in A minor, D885
Schubert: March in G major, D928 'Kindermarsch'
Schubert: Marches caractéristiques (2), D886
Schubert: Marches Militaires (3), D733
Schubert: Rondo for piano duet in A major, D951
Schubert: Six Grand Marches D819


----------



## haydnguy

Robert Schumann (1810-1856)

Symphony 3 in E-flat Major 'Rhenish'


Heinz Holliger, conductor


----------



## Kiki

*Unsuk Chin*
_ParaMetaString for Strings Quartet and Tape_
*Esmé Quartet *
Rec. 2019
Alpha

Allow me to join the party! 

So much is going on, so organic, so taut, I am totally smitten!

I have a question. Why did Alpha call it "ParaMetaString for Strings Quartet and Tape" in the booklet, with "Strings" in plural?


----------



## OCEANE

O
Symphony No 5


----------



## Art Rock

*Edgard Varèse: Complete works (Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Asko Ensemble, Riccardo Chailly, Decca, 2 CD's)*

Playing both CD's for the complete Varèse experience.


----------



## Art Rock

Kiki said:


> I have a question. Why did Alpha call it "ParaMetaString for Strings Quartet and Tape" in the booklet, with "Strings" in plural?


Could be a typo, or maybe a reference to two more string instruments on tape?


----------



## OCEANE

Love Bruckner Symphony 3


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concerto 26, Murray Perahia 💿


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 5 & 7

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Neo Romanza said:


> Closing the night out with some *Liszt:
> 
> Ballades Nos. 1 & 2
> Legendes
> Leslie Howard
> 
> Dante Symphony, S. 109
> Volker Arndt (counter-tenor), Mathias Eisenberg (organ)
> Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Thomanerchor
> Kurt Masur*
> 
> From these sets -
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's rare to see you listening to Liszt, but anyway that's great!


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76

Chiaroscuro Quartet

Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 4 in B flat major 'Sunrise'
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 5 in D major
Haydn: String Quartet, Op. 76 No. 6 in E flat major


----------



## vincula

Listening to *Ginette Doyen*'s rendition of *Meldelssohn's *_*Lieder ohne Worte*_. She recorded all of them. A nice and recent found chez moi. Very different from Nikita Magaloff's, which I'm most familiar with. French at its best here. Lyrical lightness of touch, clever phrasing, accuracy and emotional without getting too "dramatic". Sound's good too. Those 78 rpm shellacs might have been in really good shape.










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Kiki

Art Rock said:


> Could be a typo, or maybe a reference to two more string instruments on tape?


Yes, the plural "Strings" could possibly be a typo, and you also stated another possibility that I haven't thought about - it could have meant "ParaMetaString for strings (a string quartet and a tape recording of two string instruments)". Well, native English speakers could simply think this is funny English and brush it aside. They seem to be very tolerable with bad grammar when it is said by non-native speakers, who, include me, tend to mull it over and come up with the strangest English one could ever imagine.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Complete Symphonies etc (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink et al, EMI, 7 CD's)*

Continuing with the Haitink box. Today the fourth CD, symphony 5 (my favourite), the first Norfolk Rhapsody and The Lark Ascending.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert & Liszt: Excursions

Teo Gheorghiu (piano)

Musikkollegium Winterthur, Douglas Boyd


Liszt: Vallée d'Obermann (Années de pèlerinage I, S. 160 No. 6)
Liszt: Wandererfantasie (Schubert), S366
Schubert: 4 Impromptus, D899 (Op. 90)
Schubert: Impromptu in A flat major, D899 No. 4
Schubert: Impromptu in C minor, D899 No. 1
Schubert: Impromptu in E flat major, D899 No. 2
Schubert: Impromptu in G flat major, D899 No. 3


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, Grosse Messe c-moll KV 427


----------



## Monsalvat

I _really_ enjoyed Szell's Mahler Fourth yesterday (post 31,188), which surprised me, since I've never taken too strongly towards that work before. I've decided that I don't like Karajan's as much, but at least Szell has got me interested in it. I didn't credit him in that earlier post, but Rafael Druian was the concertmaster and violin soloist for that enigmatic fiddle-like scordatura violin solo in the Scherzo.








Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 4*
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1979)
Edith Mathis, soprano; Michel Schwalbé, violin


----------



## Rogerx

Simon Lopez - Prodiges

Simon Lopez (clarinet), Orchestre Victor Hugo Franche-Comté, Jean-François Verdier



Bizet: L'amour est un oiseau rebelle 'Habanera' (from Carmen)
Crusell: Clarinet Concerto No. 2 in F Minor, Op. 5
Donizetti: Una furtiva lagrima (from L'elisir d'amore)
Gershwin: Preludes (3)
Messager: Solo de concours
Mozart: Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen (from Die Zauberflöte)
Piazzólla: Libertango
Piazzólla: Oblivion
Schumann: Fantasiestücke, Op. 73
Weber: Clarinet Concertino in E flat major, Op. 26

Clarinettist Simon Lopez is the winner of the 8th edition of Prodiges, the popular annual French TV competition for young classical musicians.
Source Presto site.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No. 9 (1909)

I have a ticket for Mahler 9 this Saturday - *Vladimir Jurowski* & the London Philharmonic Orchestra so I'm getting in the mood by listening to 3 of my favourite recordings.
(*Free* *downloadable* *programme* - LPO programme: 3 Dec 2022 - Jurowski conducts Mahler)

Karajan is is most celebrated, and rightly so, but in my opinion, but the Chailly and Rattle are utterly superb performances that no fan of Mahler, or lover of this symphony would want to be without.


----------



## Monsalvat

HenryPenfold said:


> *Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No. 9 (1909)
> 
> I have a ticket for Mahler 9 this Saturday - *Vladimir Jurowski* & the London Philharmonic Orchestra so I'm getting in the mood by listening to 3 of my favourite recordings.
> (*Free* *downloadable* *programme* - LPO programme: 3 Dec 2022 - Jurowski conducts Mahler)
> 
> Karajan is is most celebrated, and rightly so, but in my opinion, but the Chailly and Rattle are utterly superb performances that no fan of Mahler, or lover of this symphony would want to be without.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179427
> View attachment 179426
> View attachment 179428


I agree about the Karajan and Rattle, so I'll need to try the Chailly. I hope you enjoy the concert.


----------



## Enthusiast

One of the things that I really like about Sibelius is his disciplined focus on narrative but that is not something that can be found here. Otherwise, The Tempest is very late Sibelius and is packed with really great music.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No.7 *
Rafael Kubelík: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (1970)

I think of Kubelík's Mahler as being on the brisk and light side, and this is no exception (just shy of 73 minutes in length). It still packs a punch where needed. Sort of the antidote to Klemperer's performance (which I really, _really_ need to listen to again also...)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Monsalvat said:


> I agree about the Karajan and Rattle, so I'll need to try the Chailly. I hope you enjoy the concert.


Thanks - definitely try the Chailly, I'm sure you will not be disappointed.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: Complete Symphonies etc (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink et al, EMI, 7 CD's)*
> 
> Continuing with the Haitink box. Today the fourth CD, symphony 5 (my favourite), the first Norfolk Rhapsody and The Lark Ascending.


One of the best fourths available, IMVHO


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Partitas, BWV 825 & 826 & English Suite, BWV 808

Rudolf Buchbinder (piano)


*Rudolf Buchbinder (born 1 December 1946, Litoměřice, Czechoslovakia)*


----------



## Malx

* J S Bach, Mass in B minor - Emma Kirkby (soprano I), Emily Van Evera (soprano II), Panito Iconomou (alto), Rogers Covey-Crump (tenor), David Thomas (bass), Solisten Des Tölzer Knabenchors, Taverner Consort & Players, Andrew Parrott.*

Not quite OVPP but very much a chamber scale recording.


----------



## Vasks

*Greene - Overture to "Ode on St. Cecilia's Day" (Clarke/Cedille)
Holborne - Four selections from "Pavans, Galliards & Almains" (Savall/Alia Vox)
Byrd - Mass in Three Voices (Baker/Hyperion)
Purcell - Sonata #3 from "Ten Sonatas in Four Parts" (Retrospect/Linn)
Stanley - Organ Concerto in E, Op. 10, No. 1 (Gifford/CRD)*

_and with that I'll be gone until Tuesday as I'm traveling to see the premiere of my Christmas tone poem for orchestra_


----------



## Enthusiast

My 4th German Requiem in four days. I enjoyed Celibidache, Jansons and (especially) Harnoncourt - all quite beautiful if sombre. This one is a bit faster (but not inappropriately so) and beautiful.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor, Op. 129


Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Sir Colin Davis


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart

Symphony No.41

Especially the last bars of this symphony are overwhelming. As a listener, "I mean myself" I am struck every time by the liberating force that is contained in this music.


----------



## Montarsolo

Liszt, Concert studies S145 & S144 💿


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Works for Trio and Transcribed for Trio*

If you have 99 cents lying around that you don't know what to do with, this is an outstanding download.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Little Marches for Wind by Great Composers

Netherlands Wind Ensemble


----------



## Neo Romanza

Lisztianwagner said:


> It's rare to see you listening to Liszt, but anyway that's great!


I love Liszt. I'm going to try and listen to him more frequently. It's all about finding the time.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
La Nuit, Op. 114
Natalie Dessay, soprano
Choeur Régional Vittoria d'Ile de France, Orchestre National d'Ile de France
Jacques Mercier*

From this set -










One of the things that strikes me as interesting about late Saint-Saëns works is the music seems to be at a crossroads between Classicism and Impressionism. He loathed Debussy's music, but it seems like the younger composer rubbed off on him more than he was willing to admit.


----------



## Bourdon

Bartók

I'll stay with Ferenc Fricsay with these piano concertos one of the many excellent recordings in this box.


----------



## Philidor

Terrible time, these days ... almost no break to listen to some good music ... however, this one:

*Jean Sibelius: Symphony No. 4 A minor op. 63*

London Symphony Orchestra
Anthony Collins










One of the most unsentimental versions of this visionary music. I also like Karajan/Philharmonia and Karajan/BPO on DG, but this one is really special.


----------



## MartinDB

Boulez's Mahler; 5 & 6 only, sadly (lack of time). Inspired by the Mahler cycle thread.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Goldberg Variations

Ragna Schirmer (piano)


CD + DVD Video


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart: The Great Piano Concertos 1 [Alfred Brendel, Neville Marriner]


----------



## Enthusiast

Stravinsky: The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra play Orpheus and the Danses Concertantes.










Then I listened to Orpheus again, this time with the composer conducting:


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Stravinsky: The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra play Orpheus and the Danses Concertantes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Orpheus again, this time with the composer conducting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the right cover but I couldn't find a picture of the box I have (which has all of Stravinsky's recordings for CBS).


What is the name of the box set you're referring to? I'm sure I could find the cover easily.

There are a number of Sony issues (and reissues) floating out there: _The Complete Columbia Album Collection_ (56 CDs), _Works of Igor Stravinsky_ (22 CDs) and _The Recorded Legacy_ (22 CDs). There's also those smaller sets which you have one pictured above and one called _The Original Jacket Collection: Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky_. Of course, these smaller sets aren't complete by any stretch.


----------



## alinkner1

*Johannes Kalitzke* (b. 1959): _Story Telller_, for cello and orchestra; _Figuren am Horizont_, for violin and orchestra
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin & oenm (osterreichisches ensemble fur neue musik), Johannes Kalitzke


----------



## Chilham

Finishing-up my week of Ligeti, Bernstein, Xenakis, Berio and Boulez.









Boulez: Eclat - Multiples
Pierre Boulez, Ensemble InterContemporain

Boulez: Rituel in Memoriam Bruno Maderna
Pierre Boulez, The BBC Symphony Orchestra

Boulez: Structures pour Deux Pianos
Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Florent Boffard


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Stravinsky: The Orpheus Chamber Orchestra play Orpheus and the Danses Concertantes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I listened to Orpheus again, this time with the composer conducting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the right cover but I couldn't find a picture of the box I have (which has all of Stravinsky's recordings for CBS).


This one will do....


----------



## eljr

*Stefan Weglowski: Phase_1_4*

Adam Kosmieja

*Release Date:* 30th Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* KAI0015122
*Label:* Kairos


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 9_
*Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Riccardo Chailly *
Rec. 2013 Live
Accentus

This is one of my favourite Mahler #9s. Orchestral balance/transparency is amazing, and there is absolutely no moaning/dragging which I dread in Mahler. Incidentally, at 76 mins, Chailly's razor-sharp Gewandhaus M9 is significantly faster than his more orthodox 89-min Concertegebouw recording; but he always had something in reserve so that he could go up another gear when needed, e.g. towards the end of the Ländler and the Rondo-Burleske. Fantastic!


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> This one will do....


That's the one! I've substituted it in my post. Thanks (also to others who offered help).


----------



## Enthusiast

The Grumiaux Trio play Mozart's K563 divertimento.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 3
Dresdner Philharmonie - Rafael Frühbeck de Burgos


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Enthusiast said:


> My 4th German Requiem in four days. I enjoyed Celibidache, Jansons and (especially) Harnoncourt - all quite beautiful if sombre. This one is a bit faster (but not inappropriately so) and beautiful.


Personally, my favorite Deutsches requiem will always be the 1964 recording of Karajan with Gundula Janowitz & Eberhard Waechter, at no less than 76 minutes... but I guess there's a superb recording for everyone's liking/taste.


----------



## marlow

one of the great performances


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> View attachment 179432


The Netherlands Wind Ensemble has some weird album covers.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rautavaara, Sacred Choral Works

Contemporary music which isn't new complexity, minimalistic, or overly simplistic. In other words, I can play it when my wife is in the room. *


----------



## alinkner1

*Buxton Orr* (1924-97): _Piano Trios 1-3_
York Piano Trio


----------



## Enthusiast

janwillemvanaalst said:


> Personally, my favorite Deutsches requiem will always be the 1964 recording of Karajan with Gundula Janowitz & Eberhard Waechter, at no less than 76 minutes... but I guess there's a superb recording for everyone's liking/taste.
> View attachment 179441


I'm not really looking for a favourite so much as enjoying different realisations of the work. I know the Karajan one - it also is good but would not be my favourite (if I had one).


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Some Mahler for me too:
*Gustav Mahler
Symphony No. 2*


----------



## eljr

*Stefan Weglowski: From 1 to 7*

Yeyoung Sohn (soprano), Dylla Marcin (guitar), Stefan Weglowski (electronics)

*Release Date:* 29th Nov 2019
*Catalogue No:* KAI0015065
*Label:* Kairos
*Length:* 39 minutes


----------



## Georgieva

Happy Great Union Day, Romanian friends!
*George Enescu, Violin Concerto *


----------



## Georgieva

George Enescu, 
Piano works


----------



## Georgieva

Gyorgy Ligeti


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Vivaldi.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various keyboard and non-orchestral vocal/choral works
part four for the rest of today.

_Ungarische Tänze nos.1-10_ for piano duet WoO1,
arr. for solo piano (orig. 1858-68 - arr. 1872):
_Acht Klavierstücke_ for piano op.76 (1871 and 1878):









_Choralvorspiel und Fugue_ on the 17th century hymn _O Traurigkeit, O Herzeleid_ 
[_O Sadness, O Heartache_] for organ WoO7(orig. 1858 - fugue added 1873):









_Drei Quartetten_ for soprano, alto, tenor, bass and piano op.64 [Texts: C.O. Sternau 
a.k.a Otto Inkermann/Friedrich von Schiller/Georg Friedrich Daumer, after 
Turkish folk sources] (1874):
_Neue Liebeslieder_ - fifteen songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass/baritone and piano 
duet op.65 [Texts: Georg Friedrich Daumer, after various folk sources] (1869-74):









_Zwei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.74 [Texts: Martin Luther, 
after biblical sources/Friedrich von Spee] (1863-64 and 1877):


----------



## Art Rock

*Sergei Vassilenko: Balalaika Concerto, In Springtime (Moscow State Philharmonic Society Symphony Orchestra, Gennadi Rozhdestvensky, Nikolas Anosov, Pavel Nechiporenko, Alexander Kornejev, Melodiya)*

Sergei Vassilenko (1872 - 1956) was a Soviet-Russian composer and conductor. I don't think this was ever issued on CD, an internet friend shared the LP rip because he knew of my interest in unusual concertos. And the balalaika is certainly an unusual concertante instrument (I thought Tubin's concerto was the only one). It is surprisingly effective - I think it is a better concerto than Tubin's. The coupling (B-side of the LP) is another concertante work, for flute and orchestra, and is fun to listen to as well.. 

I found that the balalaika concerto is actually on YouTube if you are interested:



Spoiler


----------



## alinkner1

*Romanus Weichlein* (1652–1706): _Sonatas, Op. 1_ (1695)
Ensemble Masques - Olivier Fortin


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Concertos for Violin and Strings*


----------



## Bourdon

Tchaikovsky

Serenade Für Streichorchester op.48

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Art Rock

*John Veale, Benjamin Britten: Violin Concertos (BBC Symphony Orchestra, Richard Hickox, Lydia Mordkovitch, Chandos)*

Britten does not require an introduction, but John Veale (1922 - 2006) probably does. From Wiki: "In the first half of the 1950s Veale's music was widely performed. From 1954 film scores took up most of his time. From 1965 until he began work on the Violin Concerto in the early 1980s he stopped composing altogether, and even stopped listening to music." 

The Britten concerto I already had in the 1971 version by Mark Lubotsky and the English Chamber Orchestra under the composer, but a modern recording of a great rendition is always welcome. The real find here is the Veale concerto, which continues the tradition of great English violin concertos from Elgar, Bax and Moeran (personal top favourites) and is for me almost at that high level, and on par with Britten and Walton (YMMV of course). A wonderful CD.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jean-Philippe Rameau* (1683-1764): *Castor and Pollux* (1754) (choruses and dances summary CD), as recorded in 1993 by *Les Arts Florissants*, conducted by *William Christie*.

Great comprehensive overview of one of Rameau's finest works (imho), if you don't want to sit through the entire 2+ hours of the entire work.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Rudi Stephan* (1887-1915): *Music for orchestra no.2 in one movement, op.6* (1912), as recorded in 2015 by the *Berliner Philharmoniker*, conducted by *Kirill Petrenko*. 

Someone recently mentioned in this thread that although the titles of Stephan's works don't sound too special, his music certainly does, and I agree.
From Wikipedia: Rudi Stephan was a German composer of great promise who was considered one of the leading talents among his generation. Stephan became a composition pupil of Bernhard Sekles at the Hoch Conservatory in Frankfurt, and of Rudolf Louis in Munich, where he settled after completing his studies in 1908. He left only a few works: his liking for pointedly neutral titles along the lines of 'Music for ...' has caused him to be seen as a forerunner of the 'New Objectivity' of the post-war era, but his music is in fact in a hyper-expressive late-Romantic idiom which has more plausibly been seen by some as a kind of proto-Expressionism. His father was able to finance the performance of his early works, which at first met with incomprehension, but the premiere of his 1912 Music for Orchestra #2 in Worms was a major critical breakthrough. He completed his only opera, Die ersten Menschen, shortly after the outbreak of the First World War. It was eventually premiered in Frankfurt, five years after the composer had been killed in action by a Russian sharpshooter, at Chodaczków Wielki near Tarnopol on the Galician Front.


----------



## Georgieva

*Knudage Riisager*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Kim André Arnesen* (1980-): *Holy Spirit Mass* (2020), as recorded in 2020 by the *Trondheim Vokalensemble & Trondheim Soloists*, conducted by *Sofi Jeannin*. With *Mona Spigseth* (piano); *Alex Robson* (violin).

Another very recent composition and release that I noticed a few days ago in this thread. Contemporary but not experimental; even quite middle-of-the-road. I find it an enjoyable work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

Nicely done, but the sound of the recording is a little hazy.


----------



## Klavierman

While NativeDSD was offering a 25% discount, I bought another recording played on a Bogányi B-292 Grand Piano. (Boros is the other pianist on the Bach recording I previously posted.) He's only 19, so one can't expect the depth and gravitas of Arrau, but this is very impressive playing by any standard.


----------



## marlow

If you like it lush and romantic this is for you….











fantastic performance


----------



## vincula

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 179453
> 
> 
> *Rudi Stephan* (1887-1915): *Music for orchestra no.2 in one movement, op.6* (1912), as recorded in 2015 by the *Berliner Philharmoniker*, conducted by *Kirill Petrenko*.
> 
> Someone recently mentioned in this thread that although the titles of Stephan's works don't sound too special, his music certainly does, and I agree.


Glad my words triggered your curiosity. Enjoy!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## eljr

*Schubert: Transfiguration*

Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9
Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

*Number 8, unfinished*


> For a persuasive period-instrument recording of these two great works that nevertheless takes nothing for granted, this may well now be the ideal choice. — Gramophone Magazine, November 2022



*Release Date:* 30th Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* AVSA9950
*Label:* Alia Vox











Gramophone Magazine
November 2022
Editor's Choice


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Debussy, Images, Book II*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler: Symphony #10, Adagio
Brahms: Symphony #4
Carlo Maria Giulini conducts Concertgebouw Orchestra
live Jun 9, 1979 Holland Festival
on CD-R


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 6
Horst Stein & Wiener Philharmoniker *










Continuing my Bruckner listening, after listening to my Thielemann recordings (Nos. 2, 3 & 4) I ended up ordering something which had sat on my wish list - this composite cycle by the Vienna Philharmonic with various conductors.

Horst Stein is new to me but on first impression he makes a very interesting Bruckner interpretation. He has piqued my interest.

I haven’t heard anything in this set prior to it’s purchase though I do have Abbado’s later Lucerne recording. I’ve heard a lot of praise about the Bohm recording of the Fourth Symphony.

I look forward to exploring this set.


----------



## eljr

*Bach: Ouvertures-Suites*

Ensemble Masques, Olivier Fortin


> Their slender forces and predominantly fast tempos may not appeal to listeners favouring the ‘grand manner’ in these works, but these performances are both vibrant instrumentally and wonderfully... — BBC Music Magazine, September 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* ALPHA832
*Label:* Alpha
*Length:* 77 minutes


----------



## Klavierman

This was my gateway recording to Mahler...still one of my favorites.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> _Symphony No. 9_
> *Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
> Riccardo Chailly *
> Rec. 2013 Live
> Accentus
> 
> This is one of my favourite Mahler #9s. Orchestral balance/transparency is amazing, and there is absolutely no moaning/dragging which I dread in Mahler. Incidentally, at 76 mins, Chailly's razor-sharp Gewandhaus M9 is significantly faster than his more orthodox 89-min Concertegebouw recording; but he always had something in reserve so that he could go up another gear when needed, e.g. towards the end of the Ländler and the Rondo-Burleske. Fantastic!


Coincidentally, I listened to this performance this evening for the first time in about 4 years! 

I like very much the clear attempt to relate the music to looking forward rather than a pessimistic backward glance, but I do find the finale comes across a bit hurried, albeit with the best intentions. 

I think Bruno Maderna is a more successful 'forward-looking' performance and in a curious way, I think Karajan gets more of the romantic Second Viennese School in his performance than Chailly, here.

I don't think we can describe Chailly's Concertgebouw M9 as orthodox. You'd be hard pressed to find such a broad performance, especially with the outer movements, quite unusual. 

And although the inner movements are superb, it's the finale that is taken so differently than all other performances both recorded and in concert that I know. I'm not sure what's going on and how Chailly achieves this, but I did read somewhere it being described as a 'Bruckner adagio approach' rather than the expected Mahlerian affair. That kinda explains it for me... I think!

Anyway, if I can stay awake, I shall spin Bruno's BBC disc next...


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Chant du Rossignol*

So far, I prefer the young Boulez's Stravinsky to his later set on DG, though I need to dig out the DG set to confirm it.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Victoria, Requiem*

Paul McCreesh and the Gabrieli Consort. This is recorded in a very reverberant setting. Personally, I prefer Renaissance music in a setting where I can hear the voices clearly, like the Tallis Scholars. But this still sounds nice in a wall-of-sound manner.

If anyone finds this box set at a good price, jump on it. It has everything in it and features top-tier performers.


----------



## starthrower

Little know American composer, Andrew Imbrie, born 1921. He studied with Roger Sessions. Also check out his symphonies, and concertos.


----------



## Dimace

It is well known to you that I'm not the biggest fan of Sergei. Despite this, I must admit that he is HUGE composer, maybe better than Dmitri. Nevertheless, I like Prokofiev's symphonies more than Dmitri's and I listen to them more often in comparison to other from - let us say - modern (20th century) composers. 

This CHANDOS set contains all 7 symphonies from Sergei plus the revised 1947 version of the 4th. I'm not sure if I have this version in another Prokofiev's CD set (the original version of 1930 is mostly included.) 

The sound is powerful & rich, Neeme's approach (I'm not expert here, so this is VERY personal opinion) very good, in comparison to other (mainly Vinyl issues) I have heard. (I have listened from this set the 1st, which is my favorite among Sergei's Symphonies and the original 1930's 4th.)

For Prokofiev's fans a very nice addition, without major cons. 

Artistic value, 3/5
Sound, material quality, 4/5
Collectability, 2/5
Overall, 3/5


----------



## jurianbai

premiere recording and performance of Lukas Smital - Way from infinity. 
totally unknown to me but the music delight me.


----------



## pmsummer

DARKNESS INTO LIGHT
_The Bridegroom & Other Works_
*John Tavener*
Anonymous 4
Chilingirian Quartet

_Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Bkeske

A bit of a departure for me this evening. A very good collection though, which I have not listened to for quite some time.

I Musici - Scarlatti, 12 Sinfonie Di Concerto Grosso

Sinfonia Nr. 1 F-Dur Für 2 Flöten, Streicher Und Continuo
Sinfonia Nr. 2 D-Dur Für Trompete, Flöte, Streicher Und Continuo
Sinfonia Nr. 3 D-Moll Für Flöte, Streicher Und Continuo
Sinfonia Nr. 4 E-Moll Für Flöte, Oboe, Streicher Und Continuo
Sinfonia Nr. 5 D-Moll Für 2 Flöten, Streicher Und Continuo
Sinfonia Nr. 6 A-Moll Für Flöte, Streicher Und Continuo
Sinfonia Nr. 7 G-Moll Für Flöte, Streicher Und Continuo
Sinfonia Nr. 8 G-Dur Für Flöte, Streicher Und Continuo
Sinfonia Nr. 9 G-Moll Für Flöte, Streicher Und Continuo
Sinfonia Nr. 10 A-Moll Für Flöte, Streicher Und Continuo
Sinfonia Nr. 11 C-Dur Für Flöte, Streicher Und Continuo
Sinfonia Nr. 12 C-Moll Für Flöte, Streicher Und Continuo
Philips 2 LP box, 1981, Netherlands release


----------



## Bachtoven 1

All of the performances are excellent, but John Ogdon knocks the Schoenberg Concerto out of the park! The sound is decent.


----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *Concerto for Piano and Orchestra No. 1 in B-flat minor, Op. 23
Emil Gilels
New York Philharmonic, Zubin Mehta

It's really difficult for me to listen to this concerto; it's so famously larger than life, it's almost more like a parody. But I'm trying.


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Raymond Leppard conducts Boccherini - 6 Symphonies Op. 12 

Symphony Op. 12 No. 1 (G 503) In D Major
Symphony Op. 12 No. 2 (G 504) In E Flat Major
Symphony Op. 12 No. 2 (G 504) In E Flat Major
Symphony Op. 12 No. 4 (G 506) In D Minor
Symphony Op. 12 No. 5 (G 507) In B Major
Symphony Op. 12 No. 6 (G 508) In A Major
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Phillips 3LP box 1972, Netherlands release


----------



## sAmUiLc

Past few months I've been seriously contemplating adding an equalizer in my listening system. Since I use 3 CD players I could connect the EQ to only one of them (between CDP and pre) and listen to bad recordings on that (good recordings can be played on the other two). I was eyeing on Schiit Loki mini which seems simple to use and was at great price of USD149. You can even try for two weeks and return for refund if you don't like it. A few nights ago I found out it was on sale @USD99, too good to pass. The unit arrived today, it is already in my system and I am trying one of the rawest sounding recordings in my collection.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83
Daniel Barenboim, piano; John Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra (1967)

Haven't listened to this work in a while, and haven't ever heard this recording. It is one of my favorite piano concertos for sure. I love Barbirolli's contemporaneous Brahms cycle with the Vienna Philharmonic and this sounds like a great performance so far. I think the grandeur and scale of Barbirolli's rendition would be suited even better to the first piano concerto, and I intend to listen to the recording Barenboim and Barbirolli made of that work at some point in the near future.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Jongen - Symphonie concertante, Passacaglia and gigue, Sonata eroica
Haselbock/Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken- Kaiserlartern; Schmitt, organ









Ginastera - Bomarzo
Rudel/Opera Society of Washington; Novoa, Ellis, Penagos, Torigi









Vaughan Williams - The Wasps Suite, Piano Concerto, English Folk Song Suite, The Running Set
Judd/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic; Wass, piano









Haydn - String Quartets Op 17 No’s 2, 4, 6
Leipziger SQ


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4/ Tchaikovsky: Romeo & Juliet - Fantasy Overture

Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


----------



## Art Rock

*Darius Milhaud: String Quartets No. 2, 7, 13, 16 (Quatuor Parisii, Naive)*

The early morning string quartets routine goes to France these days. The complete quartets by Milhaud by the Quatuor Parisii, a download from many years ago. Today the second CD, containing quartets 16, 2, 7 and 13.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Rachmaninov
Symphony No. 2 in E minor, Op. 27
USSR State Academic SO
Svetlanov*

From this incredible set -


----------



## Rogerx

Pisendel - Violin Sonatas

Anton Steck (baroque violin) & Christian Rieger (harpsichord)

Pisendel: Sonata for Violin Solo in A minor
Pisendel: Violin Sonata in C minor
Pisendel: Violin Sonata in D major
Pisendel: Violin Sonata in E minor
Pisendel: Violin Sonata in G minor


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Complete Symphonies etc (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink et al, EMI, 7 CD's)*

Continuing with the Haitink box. Today the fifth CD, symphony 6, In the Fen Country and On Wenlock Edge.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> *Darius Milhaud: String Quartets No. 2, 7, 13, 16 (Quatuor Parisii, Naive)*
> 
> The early morning string quartets routine goes to France these days. The complete quartets by Milhaud by the Quatuor Parisii, a download from many years ago. Today the second CD, containing quartets 16, 2, 7 and 13.


A great set @Art Rock! I bought the complete box set several years ago and it was rather expensive, but it was worth every penny. Beautiful works. This actually gave me an even greater appreciation for Milhaud.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## WVdave

Mozart; Symphonies 40 & 41 "Jupiter" 
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Josef Krips
Philips Classics – 464 721-2, 50 Great Recordings, CD, Compilation, Reissue, Remastered, Europe, 2001.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Berg
Lyrische Suite
Leipziger Streichquartett*










Decadence in full glory!


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Triple Concerto & Piano Concerto No. 3

Lars Vogt (piano), Christian Tetzlaff (violin), Tanja Tetzlaff (cello)

Royal Northern Sinfonia


----------



## 13hm13

Ingeborg Emge - Glasharfe

works by:
Fred Schnaubelt (b.1910)
Václav Vincenc Masek (1755-1831)
Harald Genzmer (1909-2007)
Johann Gottlieb Naumann (1741-1801)
Fred Schnaubelt (b.1910)
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791)
Ludwig van Beethoven (1770-1827)
Siegfried Barchet (1918-1982)
Fred Schnaubelt (b.1910)
Johann Abraham Peter Schulz (1747-1800)
Bruno Hoffmann (1913-1991)


----------



## jambo

Interesting to read about Rachmaninoff getting so annoyed at audiences wanting to hear the Prélude in C sharp minor that he wished he had not written it in the first place.

*Rachmaninoff: *Prélude in C sharp minor, Op. 3, No. 2
*Rachmaninov: *10 Préludes, Op. 23
*Rachmaninov: *13 Préludes, Op. 32

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)
1974


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Proceeding with this great music.

*Luigi Chérubini: String Quartet No. 4 E major (1835)*

Melos Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc

I think this was recorded not long after Haitink took over the orchestra as its chief conductor. You can tell, especially in the 3rd movement, the orchestra sound, predominantly the brass section, is startlingly different from his later recordings (Mengelberg's sound?). The brass almost reminds me of the old Russian Orchestra's, with more controlled vibrato though. I like it a lot, it makes the orchestra distinctive.


----------



## Rogerx

*Schubert - Music for Piano Duet 2*

Christoph Eschenbach & Justus Frantz


Schubert: 4 Komische Ländler, D354
Schubert: Allegro in A minor 'Lebensstürme', D947
Schubert: Andantino D823
Schubert: Divertissement à la Hongroise D818
Schubert: Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940
Schubert: Four Ländler D814
Schubert: Grand Duo Sonata in C major, D812


----------



## Art Rock

*Persis Parshall Vehar: Clarinet concerto 'City of Light' etc (Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta, Amberg Chamber Ensemble, John Fullam, Mark Masters)*

Persis Parshall Vehar (1937) is an American composer. JoAnn Falletta said, “Persis is a composer of great imagination and tremendous talent. She enjoys writing for musicians whom she knows and cares about, and her music is always deeply personal and very communicative.” The attractive clarinet concerto (recorded live) was the main reason I got this CD, but the other works are worthwhile as well. Three pieces and Jukebox dances are for clarinet and piano, Sea Pieces for woodwind quintet, The Seasons for wind instruments and piano, and the closer Sound-piece was originally for organ but played here in a transcription for clarinet and piano.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Symphonies Nos. 1, 3 & 8

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jonathan Nott


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 1* in D minor, Op. 15
Daniel Barenboim, piano; John Barbirolli: New Philharmonia Orchestra (1967)









Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83
Rudolf Buchbinder, piano; Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra (1999)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky, Arensky, Elgar & Fuchs: Music For Strings

Orchestra Orfeo, Domenico Famà



Arensky: Variations on a Theme of Tchaikovsky, Op. 35a
Elgar: Elegy for strings, Op. 58
Fuchs, Robert: Serenade No. 3, Op. 21
Tchaikovsky: Andante Cantabile (from String Quartet No. 1 in D Op. 11)


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, Piano Concerto No. 27 and the two Rondos, Murray Perahia. Bought this CD box some time ago for 5 euros at a thrift shop. Listened to the last cd today. I really enjoyed this box, both the music and the performance. Now I'm going to listen to the EMI box with Daniel Barenboim.


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> Coincidentally, I listened to this performance this evening for the first time in about 4 years!
> 
> I like very much the clear attempt to relate the music to looking forward rather than a pessimistic backward glance, but I do find the finale comes across a bit hurried, albeit with the best intentions.
> 
> I think Bruno Maderna is a more successful 'forward-looking' performance and in a curious way, I think Karajan gets more of the romantic Second Viennese School in his performance than Chailly, here.
> 
> I don't think we can describe Chailly's Concertgebouw M9 as orthodox. You'd be hard pressed to find such a broad performance, especially with the outer movements, quite unusual.
> 
> And although the inner movements are superb, it's the finale that is taken so differently than all other performances both recorded and in concert that I know. I'm not sure what's going on and how Chailly achieves this, but I did read somewhere it being described as a 'Bruckner adagio approach' rather than the expected Mahlerian affair. That kinda explains it for me... I think!
> 
> Anyway, if I can stay awake, I shall spin Bruno's BBC disc next...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179465


Glad to read your take on the Chailly/Gewandhaus Mahler #9, especially since his Gewandhaus Mahler is seldom discussed on TC.

This Adagio, at just over 24 mins, is not particularly fast. On the other hand, does it feel hurried? I supposed it depends on how one views the "meaning" of the Adagio. Much has been said about it along the line of "death" and "farewell to life", but I rather see it as "running away from problems", a negative attitude that we all have experienced in life, but it is only a transient state, and definitely not the end in Mahler's case, given that his life-affirmative #10 is about to come. With that in mind, the emotions that Chailly has portraited feels right to me. There needs to be a bit of unease to it. Farewell is an illusion. Acceptance is fake. Death it certainly is not, it is just exaggeration from a composer if I am allowed to be sarcastic.

I have talked about this a few times on TC, but no one seemed to share a similar reaction to M9, so I suppose I am in the minority.

I can also imagine a big banner saying "to be continued" put up at the end of the performance, reminding the audience that the Adagio is not the end of Mahler. Of course, there was no banner at the end of the concert, just to be clear. However, that would still have been more tasteful (!) than Abbado's light-dimming shows at both Lucerne and Rome. Well, it would not really be tasteful. I am just being sarcastic about the Adagio.

Onto Chailly's Concertgebouw Mahler #9. I can see why you would not call it orthodox. It is rather slow in the outer movements after all, even in comparison with the general preference for slowness nowadays. I call it "more orthodox" because I feel that it conforms more to the performance norm (tradition?) these days of romantising, even lingering on the emotions depicted by the music (this is an observation, not a criticism, also this is Romantic music after all), while the faster, chillier, crueler Gewandhaus M9 breaks away from that norm.

The BBC Maderna recording is overall a bit mental, and certainly idiosyncratic (this is not a criticism). I find him a bit slow in the first movement, but that is not too much of a problem for me. His Mahler is unique after all, in which sense very much like Kondrashin's. I wouldn't want to be without it.

Karajan's four M9s, on the other hand, can be either brutal, glorious or somewhere in between. "Gets more of the romantic Second Viennese School" is an interesting way of putting it and I like your phrase. On the other hand, sometimes I couldn't help thinking that the wide availability and deep penetration of his commercial recordings (mostly studio) have falsely moulded our understanding of his legacy, because they show only one side of him, the heavily calculated/crafted side supposedly deemed suitable for repeated listening. His live M9s have shown that he could be a completely different beast in the concert hall and he indeed liked to experiment/explore different possibilities a lot!

Are you going to Jurowski's Mahler #9 this weekend? I hope you'll enjoy it! I'd be very interested to know what he will do with M9, and certainly hope that it would be commercialised.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Piano Quintets Nos. 1 & 2

Cristina Ortiz (piano)

Fine Arts Quartet


----------



## Montarsolo

Mahler 4, Alexander, Haitink. CD


----------



## Lisztianwagner

First listen to these works:

*Ralph Vaughan Williams
Toward the Unknown Region
Magnificat*


----------



## jim prideaux

Have had little opprotunity to listen to any music with real focus recently....work etc.

Now listening for the first time to Saraste's Finnish Radio S.O. recording of Sibelius 5th. A Finlandia CD, a live performance in St. Petersburg in 1993. I had read varied reviews of this cycle and came across a cheap second hand copy. Very impressively recorded it initially strikes me as being'intense' and anything but relaxed in any way.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 4*
Lisa della Casa, soprano; Fritz Reiner: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1958)

Trying to listen to this symphony more now, after really enjoying Szell's recording a couple of days ago.


----------



## Rogerx

Martin Fröst: Mozart

Martin Fröst (basset clarinet & clarinet), Leif Ove Andsnes, Janine Jansen, Antoine Tamestit, Boris Brovtsyn, Maxim Rysanov & Torleif Thedéen

Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Mozart: Allegro in B flat for clarinet, 2 violins, viola & cello, KAnh.91 (516c)
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A major, K622
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"


----------



## Malx

A Mozart morning, by sheer coincidence I was listening to the concerto at much the same time as Montarsolo.

*Mozart, Piano Concerto No 27 - ECO, Murray Perahia.
Mozart, Symphony No 35 'Haffner' & Die Zauberflote Overture - LPO, Sir Adrian Boult.

















*


----------



## Montarsolo

Lloyd Webber, Requiem, Lorin Maazel. CD


----------



## Philidor

Starting a Schütz walkthrough. Let's see how far I will get.

*Heinrich Schütz: Italian Madrigals op. 1*

Dresdner Kammerchor
Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel - Ballet Music

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley


Hummel, J: The ‘Sappho’ Ballet
Hummel, J: The ‘Zauberschloss’ Ballet
Hummel, J: Twelve Waltzes and Coda


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74, 'Pathétique'
LSO
Markevitch*

From this set -


----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schmidt, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Philidor

I stayed in baroque.

*Heinrich Franz Ignaz Biber: The Five Joyful Mysteries (from the "Rosary Sonatas")*

Gunar Letzbor
Ars Antiqua Austria


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Eugen Jochum: Berliner Philharmoniker (1953)

More Brahms, this time from the Berlin Philharmonic during the Furtwängler era. A few days ago, I compared Karl Böhm's 1956 Brahms Second with this orchestra to his 1959 Brahms First and was surprised to find such a large difference. This is clearly the same group as that 1956 orchestra, before Karajan's influence, with that gorgeous, lyrical string sound. However, Jochum's direction is very different from Böhm's, flexible in tempo, like a more rhythmically precise version of Furtwängler himself. Some of this is doubtless due to the fact that Furtwängler was the man in charge in 1953, but Jochum deserves due credit for the intensity, and the balance he finds between expressive rubato and forward drive. Still deciding what to listen to next; I might get ambitious and go for a Mozart opera but I might also stay with the symphonic repertoire. We'll see.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing three back-to-back *Fauré* works before heading off to work:

*Préludes, Op. 103
Kathryn Stott*










*Violin Sonata No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108
Isabelle Faust, Florent Boffard*










*Pénélope - Prélude
L’Orchestre de la Suisse
Ansermet*


----------



## Enthusiast

Following a recommendation in this thread. It's good.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concertos 1 - 4, Daniel Barenboim. 💿


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart

Symphony 39 & 41


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Sonatas Opp. 101 & 106

Maurizio Pollini (piano)


----------



## starthrower

No.0


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz




----------



## vincula

Electrifying live concert!










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Montarsolo

Saint-Saëns, Oratorio de Noël opus 12, Anders Eby with 27 yo Anne Sophie von Otter. 💿


----------



## Chat Noir

Wieniawski - Dm Violin Concerto, Isaac Stern (plus Saint-Saëns and Ravel).


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: The Milanese Quartets

VenEthos Ensemble



Mozart: String Quartet No. 1 in G major, K80
Mozart: String Quartet No. 2 in D major, K155
Mozart: String Quartet No. 3 in G major, K156
Mozart: String Quartet No. 4 in C major, K157
Mozart: String Quartet No. 5 in F major, K158
Mozart: String Quartet No. 6 in B flat major, K159
Mozart: String Quartet No. 7 in E flat major, K1


----------



## eljr

*Synergy*

Sharon Bezaly (flute), Michala Petri (recorder), Björn Gäfvert (harpsichord, organ), Michael Collins (clarinet), Walter Auer (flute), Bram van Sambeek (bassoon)
Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Urban Svensson, Thomas Dausgaard, Michael Collins


> Bezaly makes a playful return to the BIS recording studio for a series of performances rooted in collaboration and musical camaraderie. In this programme of concertos and chamber works, Bezaly’s... — BBC Music Magazine, November 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* BIS2339
*Label:* BIS
*Length:* 67 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

Bruckner

Symphony No.1


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Sibelius, Karelia Suite*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> Glad to read your take on the Chailly/Gewandhaus Mahler #9, especially since his Gewandhaus Mahler is seldom discussed on TC.
> 
> This Adagio, at just over 24 mins, is not particularly fast. On the other hand, does it feel hurried? I supposed it depends on how one views the "meaning" of the Adagio. Much has been said about it along the line of "death" and "farewell to life", but I rather see it as "running away from problems", a negative attitude that we all have experienced in life, but it is only a transient state, and definitely not the end in Mahler's case, given that his life-affirmative #10 is about to come. With that in mind, the emotions that Chailly has portraited feels right to me. There needs to be a bit of unease to it. Farewell is an illusion. Acceptance is fake. Death it certainly is not, it is just exaggeration from a composer if I am allowed to be sarcastic.
> 
> I have talked about this a few times on TC, but no one seemed to share a similar reaction to M9, so I suppose I am in the minority.
> 
> I can also imagine a big banner saying "to be continued" put up at the end of the performance, reminding the audience that the Adagio is not the end of Mahler. Of course, there was no banner at the end of the concert, just to be clear. However, that would still have been more tasteful (!) than Abbado's light-dimming shows at both Lucerne and Rome. Well, it would not really be tasteful. I am just being sarcastic about the Adagio.
> 
> Onto Chailly's Concertgebouw Mahler #9. I can see why you would not call it orthodox. It is rather slow in the outer movements after all, even in comparison with the general preference for slowness nowadays. I call it "more orthodox" because I feel that it conforms more to the performance norm (tradition?) these days of romantising, even lingering on the emotions depicted by the music (this is an observation, not a criticism, also this is Romantic music after all), while the faster, chillier, crueler Gewandhaus M9 breaks away from that norm.
> 
> The BBC Maderna recording is overall a bit mental, and certainly idiosyncratic (this is not a criticism). I find him a bit slow in the first movement, but that is not too much of a problem for me. His Mahler is unique after all, in which sense very much like Kondrashin's. I wouldn't want to be without it.
> 
> Karajan's four M9s, on the other hand, can be either brutal, glorious or somewhere in between. "Gets more of the romantic Second Viennese School" is an interesting way of putting it and I like your phrase. On the other hand, sometimes I couldn't help thinking that the wide availability and deep penetration of his commercial recordings (mostly studio) have falsely moulded our understanding of his legacy, because they show only one side of him, the heavily calculated/crafted side supposedly deemed suitable for repeated listening. His live M9s have shown that he could be a completely different beast in the concert hall and he indeed liked to experiment/explore different possibilities a lot!
> 
> Are you going to Jurowski's Mahler #9 this weekend? I hope you'll enjoy it! I'd be very interested to know what he will do with M9, and certainly hope that it would be commercialised.


I concur with virtually all that. But the main reason that Chailly's Concertgebouw is unorthodox is due too his approach to the finale. It goes against all hitherto performance traditions.

I could never quite put my finger on it, until recently I read (I can't remember where!) a commentary that described Chailly approaching it as if it were a Bruckner adagio, and I thought exactly! A totally different aesthetic and 'shape' to the finale.

Anyway, moving on, the beautiful, rich and almost impossibly virtuoso playing of the Concertgebouw is a main attraction of this recording.

I couldn't describe the Maderna/BBC reading as idiosyncratic. It is indeed a very emotionally disposed performance and the rondo-burlesque is supercharged, but he's far from alone in that. It's a live warts 'n' all rendition that clearly recognises the 'terminal' bearing of its composition, perhaps reverberating with Maderna's terminal cancer that would cut short his own life not so long after this performance.

Back to Chailly's Gewandhaus performance, perhaps I'm too set in my long-term view of the work to fully appreciate the recording. I do see M9 in overall terms as valedictory, unequvocally late romantic with textural references to future music such as Alban Berg (which Karajan lures from the music so well and like no-one else I know). To my mind the music is always tonal with no connections to schemes like 12-tone music etc. As such, my ears perceive Chailly's Concertgebouw as a tad hurried, especially the finale, and missing the overall emotional and sound worlds of the piece. Mea Culpa.

P.S. Yes, I'm going to the Jurowsk/LPO Mahler 9 on Saturday! 

(Free downloadable concert programme here - LPO programme: 3 Dec 2022 - Jurowski conducts Mahler)


----------



## Enthusiast

More Vivaldi from Gli Icogniti.


----------



## Floeddie

Tchaikovsky - The Seasons Op. 37b, TH 135 · Takako Nishizaki · Queensland Symphony Orchestra · Peter Breiner

Good suggestion, and a tip of my hat!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> Following a recommendation in this thread. It's good.


I'm following your recommendation of someone else's recommendation.


----------



## Floeddie

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schmidt, Symphony No. 4*


I've got the same set. Which if any symphonies are your favorites? I haven't listened to it, but it's on my playlist.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Floeddie said:


> I've got the same set. Which if any symphonies are your favorites? I haven't listened to it, but it's on my playlist.


You didn't ask me, but start with the 2nd. It's a work full of life and beauty. I own several cycles of Schmidt's symphonies (I believe I own all of them).


----------



## Floeddie

Neo Romanza said:


> You didn't ask me, but start with the 2nd. It's a work full of life and beauty. I own several cycles of Schmidt's symphonies (I believe I own all of them).


Anyone can comment on my Schmidt Symphony request, & yeah, I value your input on matters of like & etc. It sounds like I'd get lost in your must be massive collection. 

TIA to all who input... productive, that is!


----------



## sAmUiLc

The Book with Seven Seals


----------



## eljr

*Lloyd Webber, A: Requiem*

Plácido Domingo (tenor), Sarah Brightman (soprano), Paul Miles-Kingston (treble)
Choir of Winchester Cathedral & English Chamber Orchestra, Lorin Maazel

*Release Date:* 13th Nov 1995
*Catalogue No:* 4486162
*Label:* Decca
*Length:* 45 minutes










Grammy Awards
28th Awards (1985)
Best Contemporary Classical Composition


----------



## Enthusiast

The Gesualdo madrigals, Book 3.


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*

_Wiener Philharmoniker
Sir Georg Solti_
Recorded: 1958-09-29
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna
Work length 32:22


----------



## 13hm13

Karel Ančerl - Live Recordings - Box Set (15 CDs)


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

pianosonatas 19-24 ( stereo)

Those horrible cardboard folding covers for four CDs, almost impossible to get the CD out without damage.


----------



## Bourdon

haziz said:


> *Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*
> 
> _Wiener Philharmoniker
> Sir Georg Solti_
> Recorded: 1958-09-29
> Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna
> Work length 32:22


I hope no one takes offense, but I find these recordings really substandard, incoherent and lacking in feeling. Just my opinion...


----------



## Malx

*Arriaga, String Quartets Nos 1, 2 & 3 - Cuarteto Casals.*
I find this set to be the better of the two I have the other being by the Voces String Quartet.

Next up will be a return to this weeks string quartet thread choice:
*Chin, ParaMetaString - Esmé Quartet.*


----------



## eljr

*Hummel - Ballet Music*

London Mozart Players, Howard Shelley


> Howard Shelley's light touch, fresh and colourful orchestral playing, and excellent recording, make this very well worth hearing on its own account, not simply as a rediscovered rarity. — BBC Music Magazine, August 2007, 4 out of 5 stars



*Release Date:* 2nd Apr 2007
*Catalogue No:* CHAN10415
*Label:* Chandos
*Length:* 75 minutes


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano sonata no. 5 KV 283, Klára Würtz 💿


----------



## Philidor

Some exceptional organ playing.

*César Franck: Choral No. 2 B minor

Louis Vierne: Symphonie No. 3 F-sharp minor*

Olivier Latry
Organ in Notre-Dame, Paris

















The VIerne CD is gorgeous.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various keyboard and non-orchestral 
vocal/choral works part five for early evening.

_Zwei Rhapsodien_ for piano op.79 (1879):
_Ungarische Tänze nos.11-21_ for piano duet WoO (1880): a)

a) Julius Katchen with Jean-Pierre Marty









_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.106 [Texts: Franz Kugler/Christian Reinhold Köstlin/
Klaus Groth/Gustav Adolf Frey/Christian Reinhold Köstlin] (bet. 1885-88):
_Fünf Lieder_ for voice and piano op.107 [Texts: Paul Fleming/Carl von Lemcke/Otto 
Friedrich Gruppe/Detlev von Liliencron/Paul Heyse] (bet. 1886-88):
_Zigeunerlieder_ - eleven songs for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, piano op.103, nos.1-7 
and 11 arr. for voice and piano [Texts: Hugo Conrat, after Hungarian folk sources] 
(orig. 1887-88 - arr. 1889):









_Fest und Gedenksprüche_ [_Festival and Commemoration Sentences_] - three 
motets for unaccompanied mixed choir op.109 [Texts: Martin Luther, after 
biblical sources] (1889):
_Drei Motetten_ for unaccompanied mixed choir op.110 
[Texts: _Psalm LXIX_/anon./Paul Eber] (1889):


----------



## starthrower

Just received three von Hausegger CDs from JPC. They arrived in one week!


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Leonard Bernstein: Wiener Philharmoniker (1988)


----------



## Art Rock

*Giuseppe Verdi: Don Carlo(s) (Orchestra and Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Sir Georg Solti, Renate Tebaldi, Carlo Bergonzi, Nicolai Ghiaurov, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Grace Bumbry et al, Decca, 3 CD's)*

Whereas I like or love Bellini, Donizetti and Puccini, the Verdi operas so far failed to impress me. The past few years I have already (ahead of alphabetical schedule) relistened to Aida, La Traviata, and Othello, and continued to be underwhelmed. The coming weeks I have a few more to try again, starting today with Don Carlo. I still think this is his best opera, but it still does not fully click with me. So be it.


----------



## eljr

*Beethoven, Bridge & Chin: To Be Loved*

Esmé Quartet


> In the four movements of Unsuk Chin’s ParaMetaString (1996), the players react with computer-manipulated violin and cello sounds in a fascinating play of texture, colour, attack. On either side... — Sunday Times, 22nd March 2020 More…



*Release Date:* 13th Mar 2020
*Catalogue No:* ALPHA590
*Label:* Alpha
*Length:* 62 minutes


----------



## Georgieva

*Wanda Landowska 
Scarlatti. Sonatas*


----------



## Enthusiast

This was my last CD of the day. Heavenly.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Young Mehta at his best!


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> I hope no one takes offense, but I find these recordings really substandard, incoherent and lacking in feeling. Just my opinion...


I can't remember it but you have intrigued me now. I need to hear it!


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67*

_Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti_
Recorded: 1986-10-07
Recording Venue: Orchestra Hall, Chicago
Work length 36:53


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bruckner 4th on organ! Very nice


----------



## eljr

Glass Gateway
Philip Glass

Release: Dec 2, 2022


----------



## eljr

*Spark Catchers*

Roderick Williams, Tai Murray, Chi-chi Nwanoku, Isata Kanneh-Mason
Chineke! Orchestra & Chorus, Kevin John Edusei, Wayne Marshall, Anthony Parnther


> Titular track The Spark Catchers was recorded at the BBC Proms in 2017. Hannah Kendall’s sound whirlpool takes its inspiration from Lemn Sissay’s poem of the same name. There is an itchy brooding... — BBC Music Magazine, April 2020, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 17th Jan 2020
*Catalogue No:* NMCD250
*Label:* NMC
*Length:* 62 minutes










The Times Records of the Year
2020


----------



## 13hm13

Valentín Zubiaurre - Euskadiko Orkestra Sinfonikoa, Juanjo Ocon, Roman Jabłoński – Valentín Zubiaurre 1837-1914


----------



## Bkeske

Just got finished with my last yard work for the year….I think. So, checking out new Tidal releases while relaxing afterwards. I have never heard any of this composer’s work.


----------



## Montarsolo

Albinoni, 6 oboe concertos, Heinz Holliger. 💿


----------



## Merl

A new release and what a recording of Mendelssohn's 2nd this is. Gorgeous clarity, a violin tone to die for and all in fantastic sound. If you like your Mendelssohn quartets this is a cracker (the 3rd movement of the 2nd Quartet is sensational). Not played thru the rest yet but if its as good as this 2nd Quartet I'm in for a treat.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Richard Wagner
Siegfried, act 1^*








Masterful recording by Karajan, very immersive and beautifully overwhelming.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Album for the Young, Op. 39*

_Viktoria Postnikova (piano)_
Work length 28:36


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bartok, String Quartet No. 2*

I'm used to the Emerson Quartet cycle, so the Lindsays are a little bit of an adjustment, because they are played with more of a concern for passion than for ultra-precision.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Guitar Recital: Jason Vieaux


Guitar Recital: Jason Vieaux. Naxos: 8553449. Buy CD or download online. Jason Vieaux (guitar)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## prlj

*Verdi Il Trovatore Pavarotti/Sutherland/Horne National Phil/Bonynge*

It's been a long time since I've listed to some Verdi, and this one just blew me out of the water. Don't let the posed promo-style photo cover fool you, this recording slaps hard.

Pavarotti's offstage delivery of "Deserto sulla terra" still fills the hall has if he were standing front and center.


----------



## HenryPenfold

8u7988*


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 1 - National Philharmonia Orchestra, Leopold Stokowski.*

I hadn't played this one for some time - I guess its typical Stokowski in the sense that he has an invidual take on things. It is certainly exciting at times but I wouldn't recommend it as a introduction to the symphony.
I believe the National Philharmonic was a pick-up band which had a lot of excellent well respected orchestral players from the London scene of the time (mid seventies), they certainly give their all for their conductor.

I have the recording in the box below.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms & Liszt - Lieder


Brahms & Liszt - Lieder. DG: 4777433. Buy Presto CD online. Thomas Quasthoff & Justus Zeyen



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Lisztianwagner said:


> *Richard Wagner
> Siegfried, act 1^*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masterful recording by Karajan, very immersive and beautifully overwhelming.


I'll go on with the 2nd act too:
*Richard Wagner
Siegfried, act 2^*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

What's your favorite symphony today? I heard Wilms no. 6 and Bruckner no. 4 (on organ) and suddenly remembered that I LOVE Bruckner 4th 💚


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Hogwash




----------



## starthrower

A superb choral symphony in the grand late romantic style. I got this for half price at JPC and it's a hybrid SACD with surround mix.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Two excellent new piano recordings:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just saw a clip of Callas singing Carmen and I got hypnotized! 💚 😇 🤩


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 2*
Pierre Boulez: Wiener Philharmoniker (2005)
Christine Schäfer, soprano; Michelle DeYoung, mezzo-soprano; Wiener Singverein









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 25* in C major, KV 503
Alfred Brendel, piano; Neville Marriner: Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields (1978)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Another new recommended (to me) release on Tidal.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc

I made a copy on CD-R from my LP collection. It is the first ever copy I burnt on the stand-alone CD recorder. I like it better than the commercial transfer so I've kept it on my shelf.


----------



## Bkeske

Another new release. Tidal

Nice playing, but man, they recorded this much too forward. Has very little depth and stage presence. Edit: A bit better after the 1st movement…..fingers crossed the rest is the same


----------



## Shoskofiev

starthrower said:


> A superb choral symphony in the grand late romantic style. I got this for half price at JPC and it's a hybrid SACD with surround mix.


There is a bit in the beginning of the 3rd mov. that brings the music of Star Wars to mind. I wonder if John Williams heard this work when composed it.


----------



## Rogerx

Soler: Keyboard Sonatas Nos. 42-56

Mateusz Borowiak (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Silvestrov
Symphony for brass and strings
Ural Philharmonic
Andrej Borejko*










Next up:

*Gubaidulina
Sieben Worte
Gothenburg SO
Venzago*


----------



## Rogerx

Bloch/Bruch: Schelomo, Kol Nidrei & other works

Natalie Clein (cello)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Ilan Volkov

Bloch, E: From Jewish Life
Bloch, E: Schelomo
Bloch, E: Voice in the Wilderness
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: in the mood for Reger

Fantasia and Fugue on Bach, Organ Suite 1
Weinberger, organ









Violin Sonata 9, Suite in Old Style, Suite for Violin and Piano
Walin, Pontinen









Complete Works for Clarinet and Piano
Hausmann, Tichman









String Quartet Op 109, Suite in Old Style
Busch Quartet, Serkin 









Bocklin Suite, Hiller Variations
Jarvi/Concertgebouw


----------



## Klavierman

Concerto No.1 from this wonderful set.


----------



## Art Rock

*Darius Milhaud: String Quartets No. 5, 6, 17, 18 (Quatuor Parisii, Naive)*

The early morning string quartets routine goes to France these days. The complete quartets by Milhaud by the Quatuor Parisii, a download from many years ago. Today the third CD, containing quartets 5, 6, 17, and 18.


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Lemminkäinen Suite Op 22 - Danish State RSO, Thomas Jensen.*

Decent mono sound from 1953 that occasionally has a tendency to break up a little at climaxes, if you can put that to one side this is a very fine performance of the Four Legends.

*Edit:* I let the disc play on through the *Karelia Suite* there was something 'earthy' about the well known Intermezzo that sucked me in.


----------



## Rogerx

Johan Halvorsen: Symphonies 2 & 3

Trondheim Symphony Orchestra, Ole Kristian Ruud

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## Neo Romanza

Floeddie said:


> Anyone can comment on my Schmidt Symphony request, & yeah, I value your input on matters of like & etc. It sounds like I'd get lost in your must be massive collection.
> 
> TIA to all who input... productive, that is!


Thank you very much. Yes, I do have a large collection, but there are times when I have actually had a moment of sanity where I thought "Man, you're buying too much!" or "You'll never hear all of these recordings". While it's true that I probably will never hear every CD in my collection, I would say I've been incredibly fortunate to own this collection and have so many options available in terms of a wide range of composers and interpretations to choose form. I still have hundreds of recordings that I haven't heard, but I try not to worry about it.


----------



## Malx

I've been listening to a fair amount of Mozart recently, so keeping up that trend:
*Mozart, Arias - Emma Kirkby, AAM, Christpher Hogwood.*

What I like about this selection of arias is it doesn't include the usual suspects that normally appear on such discs.


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 in B flat minor, Op. 113 'Babi Yar'*

_Sergei Aleksashkin (bass)
Moscow Academy of Choral Art, West German Radio Symphony Orchestra
Rudolph Barshai_
Recorded: 11-14 September 2000
Recording Venue: Philharmonie, Koln, Germany
Work length 1:02:40


----------



## Dulova Harps On

As i posted in another thread i bought a pair of Grado's this week and they are my first quality headphones. I've been streaming mostly this week and so tonight was my first chance to test them out with some CD's.
After listening to China by Vangelis which sounded amazing, i then decided to turn to some Classical. This was the first CD i bought when i immigrated here four years ago. Hadn't pulled it out in awhile so i thought why not see what it sounds like through the Grado's. Boy am i glad i did. Gave the 5th and 6th a listen (i've never really warmed to the 4th). All i can say is wow!
Don't get me wrong this CD has always moved me and sounded great , but through the Grado's it was an exhilarating experience!
Anyway thanks again to the TC users who raved about these headphones. Consider me a convert!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Eberhard Büchner (tenor), Andrea Ihle (soprano), Peter Schreier (tenor), Marjana Lipovsek (contralto), Robert Holl (bass), Helen Donath (soprano)

Staatskapelle Dresden, Leipzig Radio Choir, Trumpet Ensemble Ludwig Guttler
Peter Schreier
Recorded: 1987-01
Recording Venue: Lukaskirche, Dresden


----------



## OCEANE

HenryPenfold said:


> *Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No. 9 (1909)
> 
> I have a ticket for Mahler 9 this Saturday - *Vladimir Jurowski* & the London Philharmonic Orchestra so I'm getting in the mood by listening to 3 of my favourite recordings.
> (*Free* *downloadable* *programme* - LPO programme: 3 Dec 2022 - Jurowski conducts Mahler)
> 
> Karajan is is most celebrated, and rightly so, but in my opinion, but the Chailly and Rattle are utterly superb performances that no fan of Mahler, or lover of this symphony would want to be without.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 179427
> View attachment 179426
> View attachment 179428


I attended a concert of Mahler 1 last week which was remarkable.
For Mahler 9, you really need to be in the mood
Wish you a wonderful concert


----------



## Malx

The strange cover, fabulous music & playing is back!
*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 130 - Cuarteto Casals.*

Played this time with the Op 133 'Grosse Fuge' original ending.


----------



## OCEANE

Symphony No. 5 again


----------



## OCEANE

Listened to Sonatas Tempest & Waldstein

p.s. attended Igor Levit's Concert recently. 
It was such an unforgettable experience of listening to one of my favourite pianists in live.


----------



## Art Rock

*Giuseppe Verdi: Rigoletto (Orchestra & Coro Del Teatro Alla Scala, Rafael Kubelik, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Renata Scotto, Carlo Bergonzi, et al, DG, 2 CD's)*

Rolling out another Verdi warhorse to see whether I have changed my opinion about his operas. Nope, not yet.


----------



## Chilham

I travelled more than 600kms the last couple of days, and we decided to play some contemporary music whilst driving. It made a nice break, but now I'm all the more eager to get back to some classical. Three pieces for today.

My Saturday symphony, the top-rated work in my '*Journey*' week:









Górecki: Symphony No. 3 "A Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
David Zinman, London Sinfonietta, Dawn Upshaw

Premiered this day 1908, reportedly to, "Immediate and phenomenal success". I generally blow a little hot and cold on Elgar, and rated this as an average work earlier in the year. Let's see if that changes today:









Elgar: Symphony No. 1
Sir Mark Elder, Hallé

Written to commemorate the 200th anniversary of the birth of *Ludwig Holberg*, born this day 1684. First time I've read about Holberg and I must say that I like the cut of his jib. I'll have to search out some of his works. In the meantime, I'll make do with Grieg's tribute:









Grieg: Holberg Suite
Eivind Aadland, WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various keyboard and non-orchestral vocal/choral 
works part six of six before the laundry chores.

_Sieben Fantasien_ for piano op.116 (1892):
_Drei Intermezzi_ for piano op.117 (1892):
_Sechs Klavierstücke_ for piano op.118 (1893):
_Vier Klavierstücke_ for piano op.119 (1893):









_Vier ernste Gesänge_ [_Four Serious Songs_] for bass/baritone and piano 
op.121 [Texts: Martin Luther, after biblical sources] (1896):









_(11) Choral-Vorspiele_ for organ op.post.122 (1896):


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Preludes

Yara Bernette (piano)

Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 1 in F sharp minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 2 in B flat major
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 4 in D major
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 5 in G minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 6 in E flat major
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 7 in C minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 8 in A flat minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 9 in E flat minor
Rachmaninov: Prelude Op. 23 No. 10 in G flat major
Rachmaninov: Preludes Op. 23 Nos. 1-10
Rachmaninov: Preludes Op. 32 Nos. 1-13


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Complete Violin Concertos Volume 2

L’Orfeo Barockorchester, Elizabeth Wallfisch (violin and direction)


Telemann: Concerto TWV 51:A4 in A major for violin, strings & b.c. 'Die Relinge'
Telemann: Concerto TWV 51:G7 in G major for violin, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Violin Concerto in A minor TWV 51:a2 (overture to Emma und Eginhard)
Telemann: Violin Concerto in B flat major TWV 51:B1
Telemann: Violin Concerto in B minor TWV 51:h2
Telemann: Violin Concerto in C major TWV 51:C3
Telemann: Violin Concerto in G minor TWV 51:g1


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 8*
Giuseppe Sinopoli: Philharmonia Orchestra, Philharmonia Chorus, Southend Boys’ Choir (1990)
Cheryl Studer, soprano; Angela Maria Blasi, soprano; Sumi Jo, soprano; Waltraud Meier, mezzo-soprano; Kazuko Nagai, contralto; Keith Lewis, tenor; Thomas Allen, baritone; Hans Sotin, bass

Not a symphony I listen to often despite my love of many of Mahler's other symphonies. Trying something relatively new.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Keyboard Concertos No. 3, 4 and 11

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)

Norwegian Chamber Orchestra


----------



## OCEANE

My reference interpretation 
Sonata 1 and Partita 1


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Sergei Rachmaninov
Symphonic Dances*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various orchestral and chamber works
part one for early afternoon.

Piano Trio no.1 in B op.8 (1853 - rev. 1887):









_Serenade no.1_ in D for flute, two clarinets, bassoon, horn, violin, viola, cello
and bass op.11, arr. for large orchestra (orig. 1857-58 - arr. 1859):

on Philips' budget _Virtuoso_ imprint with different artwork









Piano Concerto no.1 in D-minor op.15 (1854-59):


----------



## elgar's ghost

Incorrect/duplicate post.​


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus




Andrei Gavrilov (piano)


----------



## Enthusiast

By quite a long way this is my favourite Amandine Beyer and Gli Incogniti disc.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
James Levine: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1975)

This is a really nice Brahms cycle. After this I'll be taking a break but I think next up is:









Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83
Leon Fleisher, piano; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1962)

A classic pairing; Fleisher's difficulties with his right hand after about 1964 are well-documented, but before then, he was one of Szell's favorite pianists. And what a comeback story. He passed away about two years ago. I haven't heard this recording in a few months and I'm excited to go back to it.


----------



## Rogerx

Salve Regina: Gregorian Chant

Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of St. Maurice & St. Maur, Clevaux


Benedictine Monks of the Abbey of St. Maurice & St. Maur, Clevaux
Recorded: 1959-10
Recording Venue: Clervaux, Luxembourg


----------



## Bourdon

Ferdinand Fischer

From heaven on Earth


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 1_
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Simon Rattle*
2010 Live
EuroArts

Lingering? Yes. Most conductors do that these days. 

Obsessed with pianissimo? Yes. Quite a few also are.

Beautiful silky sound? Yes. Most try to do that. The Rattle brand in particular does it with lighter strings.

Hold hold hold hold hold then bang? Yes. A few do that. Rattle does it a lot. Actually, that's not entirely true. He was just pacing the thing to make the climaxes stand out. By the way, the bangs here are earth shattering.

A good performance? Yes. I believe that any performance that can make it to a commercial record cannot really be bad. Whether one likes it is a different matter. 

Do I like it? Yes, when I'm in the mood for the Rattle sound. On a different day I might want Mahler on period instruments only.


----------



## eljr

*My Christmas*

Diana Damrau (soprano), Matthias Höfs (trumpet), NDR Radiophilharmonie, Knabenchor Hanover, Richard Whilds, Riccardo Minasi


> The second disc (consisting mainly of Baroque sacred arias) is frankly worth the price of the album on its own, and likely to bring a great deal of pleasure all the year round – this repertoire... — Katherine Cooper, Presto Music, 2nd December 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 4th Nov 2022
*Catalogue No:* 5419728612
*Label:* Erato
*Length:* 2 hours 21 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
2nd December 2022


----------



## starthrower

Kiki said:


> Beautiful silky sound?


Case in point! I've been enjoying the Skrowaczewski cycle for a while but it's time to start exploring other Bruckner recordings. I need some more grit and force. But I'm glad I bought this set. It's taken me a few years to really start warming up to the music. And this set includes the two early symphonies, and the beautiful string quartet adagio.










No.9


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Enescu
Piano Suite No. 2, Op. 10
Luiza Borac*


----------



## Georgieva

Alexander Glazunov: String Quartets No.3 and No. 5
Prelude and Fugue in D Minor


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Mass in C, Vestas Feuer & Meeresstille und glückliche Fahrt

Chorus Cathedralis Aboensis, Turku Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam


----------



## Georgieva

Beethoven
Violin Concerto
Symphony No7

Wolfgang Schneiderhan (violin)
Lucerne Festival Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Liszt
Consolations, S 172
Leslie Howard*

From this set -


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work:

*Lutosławski
Symphony No. 4
NFM Wrocław Philharmonic Orchestra
Jacek Kaspszyk*


----------



## Enthusiast

I love Mahler 9 greatly. There are many good recordings of it and four or five which I find really wonderful. There are also a couple or so that I don't greatly like. Klemperer's is one that I really like.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I love Mahler 9 greatly. There are many good recordings of it and four or five which I find really wonderful. There are also a couple or so that I don't greatly like. Klemperer's is one that I really like.


For me, all of Klemperer's Mahler on EMI is indispensable. I bought this set earlier this year, which collects all of his Mahler on EMI and was released in a remastered hybrid SACD box set from Warner/Tower Records Japan:


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

A few days ago I watched a recital she gave in France. It was not only impressive but also in a way helpful in gaining more insight (following her excellently portrayed hands) and absorbing the music more. Curious how the studio recording compares to her recital that she performed without an audience (corona) 

The CDs have just arrived and were still sealed and fortunately not for an absurd price.


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Danielpour: Ancient Voices

Hila Plitmann (soprano)

Nashville Symphony Orchestra, Pacific Chorale, Pacific Symphony Orchestra, Giancarlo Guerrero, Carl St. Clair



Danielpour: Darkness in the Ancient Valley
Danielpour: Toward a Season of Peace


----------



## starthrower

Recorded 1998

I've been listening to a bunch on 9ths lately and this one is near the top of the pile. A perfect balance of silky strings and prominent brass with no hard edges. The resolution is clearer and more immediate than the Skrowaczewski.


----------



## NLaslow

*Franz Schmidt - Symphony No. 4 in C major *
Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra - Paavo Järvi


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Liszt
> Consolations, S 172
> Leslie Howard*
> 
> From this set -


Thumb up! Judging the performances singularly, I think there can be better recordings than Howard's for Liszt's compositions (for example, for Consolations, I prefer Fiorentino, Ciccolini or Barenboim); but the Howard are quite beautiful and atmospheric anyway, and he deserves huge esteem for the titanic feat to have recorded all Liszt's piano works.


----------



## Kiki

starthrower said:


> Case in point! I've been enjoying the Skrowaczewski cycle for a while but it's time to start exploring other Bruckner recordings. I need some more grit and force. But I'm glad I bought this set. It's taken me a few years to really start warming up to the music. And this set includes the two early symphonies, and the beautiful string quartet adagio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.9


Skrowaczewski's Bruckner is great. It sounds so natural and so beautiful.

Grit and force? I see that you've been listening to Wand/Berlin. Who else have you got in mind?


----------



## haziz

*Building an essential library of great recordings with Andrew McGregor and guests*
Record Review

Andrew McGregor is joined by regular contributors to the programme Marina Frolova-Walker, Katy Hamilton and Simon Heighes to discuss and illustrate some of the great recordings with which to start an essential library of classical music. If you want to dip a toe into the world of recorded music, our regular presenter together with three intrepid reviewers suggest some places to start - including a few personal enthusiasms as well as some classics - covering the full range from solo piano to opera; from medieval to modern; from Bach to Beethoven; from Hildegard of Bingen to Amy Beach.









Record Review - Building an essential library of great recordings with Andrew McGregor and guests - BBC Sounds


Andrew McGregor and guests discuss how to build an essential library of great recordings.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## starthrower

Kiki said:


> Skrowaczewski's Bruckner is great. It sounds so natural and so beautiful.
> 
> Grit and force? I see that you've been listening to Wand/Berlin. Who else have you got in mind?


So far I like the Barenboim BPO, Karajan '66, and '75, and Giulini. Overall as a cycle the Skrowaczewski is a great set but it feels like there is a filter over everything giving it an extra smooth sound. As I mentioned, my Gunter Wand CD has better resolution giving the performance more impact, imo. And probably only because I've been obsessing over it the past couple of days and comparing several recordings.


----------



## sAmUiLc

with guitar accompaniment instead of piano


----------



## sAmUiLc

Korngold & Strauss








Also sprach Zarathustra by Richard Strauss | Digital Concert Hall


Classical concert online: Strauss' Also sprach Zarathustra, Ravel's Ma Mere l'Oye and Korngold's Violin Concerto conducted by Dudamel.




www.digitalconcerthall.com





Dudamel with Kavakos in Berlin


----------



## Enthusiast

Wonderful disc: two really good performances. Schubert's D. 804 quartet ("Rosamunde") and Mozart's "Dissonance" quartet (number 19, K. 465).


----------



## haziz

*Taneyev, S: Symphony No. 4 in C minor Op. 12*

_USSR State Academic Symphony Orchestra
Evgeny Svetlanov_
Work length 41:10


----------



## Enthusiast

Susanna Malkki conducts Mantovani. Good disk.


----------



## Bkeske

After a 3 week hiatus, The Berliners are back with a new live performance. Live via the Digital Concert Hall.

Today’s program:


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Following DH's video of random picks as well as harking back to Finzi:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various orchestral and chamber works 
part two for the rest of today.

_Serenade no.2_ in A for orchestra op.16 (1858-59 - rev. 1875):

on Philips' budget _Virtuoso_ imprint with different artwork









String Sextet no.1 in B-flat op.18 (1859-60):









Piano Quartet no.1 in G-minor op.25 (1861):
Piano Quartet no.2 in A op.26 (1861):


----------



## 13hm13

César Cui - Kaleidoscope; Violin Sonata (Peter Sheppard; Aaron Shorr)


----------



## Ulalume!Ulalume!

love me some 'andel
love me some Egarr on the 'arpsichord
simple as


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Arnold Schönberg
Erwartung *


----------



## LeoPiano

"The Vienna of Johann Strauss"
Wiener Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

Die Fledermaus: Overture (J. Strauss II)
Annen-Polka (J. Strauss II)
Delirien-Walzer (Josef Strauss)
Der Zigeunerbaron: Overture (J. Strauss II)
Auf der Jagd (J. Strauss II)
Geschichten aus dem Wienerwald (J. Strauss II)

This is a pretty fun disc, and very easy listening. Great sound too.


----------



## Bkeske

Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen - The Symphonies of Carl Nielsen, Album 1

Symphony No. 1 in G Minor
Symphony No. 2 Op. 16, The Four Temperaments
Symphony No. 3 Op. 27, Sinfonia Espansiva
Andante Lamentoso (At The Bier Of A Young Artist)
Bohemian-Danish Folk Melody
Helios Overture, Op. 17
Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra.
Seraphim 3LP box, 1975


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Philipp Scharwenka* (1847-1917): *Liebesnacht, op.40, Fantasy piece for orchestra* (1875), as recorded in 2007 in Sweden by the *Gävle Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Christopher Fifield*.

Discovered these symphonic pieces by Philipp Scharwenka, whom I normally associate with solo piano and chamber music, and was duly impressed. Deliciously late-romantic, yet never shallow. I can imagine why composers like Max Reger admired his works.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alfred Schnittke* (1924-1998): *Symphony no.3* (1981), as recorded in 2014 by the *Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Vladimir Jurowski*.

_From Wikipedia: _The Third Symphony by Alfred Schnittke was his fourth composition in the symphonic form, completed in 1981. Like its predecessor, it is in four movements: an opening Moderato, followed by an Allegro and a relatively brief movement marked Allegro pesante, with the lengthy finale marked Adagio. It shares an intensity similar to the First Symphony, but unlike that work has a more traditional form, and contains no direct quotations. Nonetheless, the influence of many composers hangs over the piece (Richard Taruskin called the opening of the work "Wagner's Rheingold prelude, cubed and cubed again."), not merely stylistically but in Schnittke's repeated use of composers' initials. These include Bach, Handel, Mozart, Schoenberg, Stockhausen and Hans Werner Henze. Further use is made of transposed words later in the work: in the third movement the word "das Böse" ("the Evil") appears as an eight-note tone row (D, A, E flat, A flat, B flat, E, E flat, E), with the B-A-C-H monogram dominating the final movement. The work was premiered in Leipzig on 5 November 1981, with Kurt Masur conducting the Leipzig Gewandhausorchester in Schnittke's presence.


----------



## eljr

*Prism IV - Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Bach*

Danish String Quartet (string quartet)


> There are many versions of the Beethoven to choose from, yet this performance stands tall among them, an interpretation that balances introspection and drama, wisdom and freshness. — BBC Music Magazine, September 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 17th Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4857305
*Label:* ECM
*Length:* 79 minutes










Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2022


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Othmar Schoeck* (1886-1957): *Elegie, song cycle, op.36* (1927), as recorded in 1997 by* Andreas Schmidt* (baritone) with the* Winterthur Musikkollegium*, conducted by *Werner Andreas Albert*.

Deep-felt (though some might say 'depressing') song cycle (on texts by Joseph von Eichendorff) about the big philosophical themes in life: love, loneliness, death, the pursuit of happiness, the deep sense of feeling an exile, etcetera. It remains one of Schoeck's most valued works.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Florent Schmitt* (1870-1958): *Psaume 47, op.38* (1906), as recorded in 2010 in Brazil by the *São Paulo Symphony Chorus* & *Orquestra Sinfônica do Estado de São Paulo*, conducted by Yan *Pascal Tortelier.* With *Susan Bullock* (soprano).

Decided to try Schmitt's Psalm 47 when I saw him mentioned in this thread a couple of days ago, as I usually associate his name solely with his Salomé Tragedy. I agree that Schmitt is a remarkable, even admirable composer who has a lot to say.
By the way, the fact that all four posts of music that I listened to today contain composer-surnames that start with an S, is purely coincidence 😁


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano sonata 6, Klára Würtz. A reference recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1

I enjoyed this enough to buy the 24/96 FLAC version rather than "renting" it from Qobuz!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scriabin, Piano Sonata No. 1*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Xenophiliu

*JS Bach*
Christmas Oratorio, arr. Bill Dobbins

The King's Singers
WDR Big Band
Bill Dobbins

Signum
2009


----------



## WVdave

Paul Paray Conducts The Detroit Symphony Orchestra In Ravel's Boléro / Rimsky-Korsakov's Capriccio Espagnol 
Mercury – MG50020, Olympian Series, Mercury Living Presence, Vinyl, LP, Album, Mono, US, 1953.


----------



## eljr

*
'round Midnight*

Quatuor Ebène (string quartet)


> [The Dutilleux] is played here with breathtaking brilliance...the performance of Verklärte Nacht is worth waiting for, its extraordinary attention to detail and clarity never achieved at the... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2021, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 15th Oct 2021
*Catalogue No:* 9029664190
*Label:* Erato
*Length:* 69 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
Critics' Choice 2021









Gramophone Magazine
December 2021
Editor's Choice









Gramophone Awards
2022
Winner - Chamber


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schmidt, The Book of the Seven Seals*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Mahler 9 - Vladimir Jurowski, LPO
London 3rd December - Orgasmic!


----------



## HenryPenfold

starthrower said:


> Recorded 1998
> 
> I've been listening to a bunch on 9ths lately and this one is near the top of the pile. A perfect balance of silky strings and prominent brass with no hard edges. The resolution is clearer and more immediate than the Skrowaczewski.


👍👍👍

👏👏👏

I adore that recording!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Wonderful disc: two really good performances. Schubert's D. 804 quartet ("Rosamunde") and Mozart's "Dissonance" quartet (number 19, K. 465).


Really good???

Master of understatement!!!!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gustav Mahle*r - Symphony No. 9
Czech Philharmonic, Karel Ančerl
Recorded 1966

One more listen to M9 before bed, accompanied by a very large Laphroig 10 Year old!


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 7 in D major, Op. 10 No. 3*
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 12 in A flat major, Op. 26 'March Funebre'*
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 23 in F minor, Op. 57 'Appassionata'*
_
HJ Lim (piano)








_


----------



## Klavierman

Tippett's Sonatas No.3 and 4 in brilliant performances by Steven Osborne.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bruckner symphony no. 5 with the Berlin Philharmoniker. Bruckner is awesome!!! 😻 😻


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Doing some streaming the rest of the evening. This is very nice.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111*

_HJ Lim (piano)








_


----------



## haziz




----------



## starthrower

Oh, the intensity! Maestro Giulini!


----------



## Bkeske

Exploring….


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Reger - Organ Sonatas 1 and 2, 12 Pieces Op 80 No’s 8 & 10-12
Weinberger, organ









Suk - Asrael
Ashkenazy/Helsinki









Birtwistle - Pulse Shadows
Arditti Quartet, Nash Ensemble, de Leeuw, McFadden









Zimmermann - Canto di speranza, Cello Concerto, Oboe Concerto, Trumpet Concerto 
Gielen/SWR SO; Schiff, Holliger, Hardenberger









Walton - Viola Concerto, Sonata for String Orchestra, Partita for Orchestra 
Gardner/BBC SO; Ehnes


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72*

_Viktoria Postnikova (piano)








_


----------



## Bkeske

Released Jan ‘22. Tidal


----------



## Rogerx

Advent Live

The Choir of St John’s College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha





trad.: Tomorrow Shall be my Dancing Day
Bednall: Noe, noe
Bingham, J: The clouded heaven
Britten: A Hymn of Saint Columba
Bullard, A: Glory to the Christ Child
Comeau: Lux mundi
Gibbons, O: This is the Record of John
Joubert: There Is No Rose
Long, James: Vigilate
Palestrina: Fuit homo missus a Deo
Watts, T: The Birth of Speech


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Beloved and Betrayed

Montéclair's Miniature Dramas for Flute and Voice

Carrie Henneman Shaw (soprano), Leela Breithaupt (traverso flute), Les Ordinaires


----------



## Klavierman

I don't see many posts about Denisov.This is quite a powerful work.


----------



## Neo Romanza

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 179566
> 
> 
> *Alfred Schnittke* (1924-1998): *Symphony no.3* (1981), as recorded in 2014 by the *Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Vladimir Jurowski*.
> 
> _From Wikipedia: _The Third Symphony by Alfred Schnittke was his fourth composition in the symphonic form, completed in 1981. Like its predecessor, it is in four movements: an opening Moderato, followed by an Allegro and a relatively brief movement marked Allegro pesante, with the lengthy finale marked Adagio. It shares an intensity similar to the First Symphony, but unlike that work has a more traditional form, and contains no direct quotations. Nonetheless, the influence of many composers hangs over the piece (Richard Taruskin called the opening of the work "Wagner's Rheingold prelude, cubed and cubed again."), not merely stylistically but in Schnittke's repeated use of composers' initials. These include Bach, Handel, Mozart, Schoenberg, Stockhausen and Hans Werner Henze. Further use is made of transposed words later in the work: in the third movement the word "das Böse" ("the Evil") appears as an eight-note tone row (D, A, E flat, A flat, B flat, E, E flat, E), with the B-A-C-H monogram dominating the final movement. The work was premiered in Leipzig on 5 November 1981, with Kurt Masur conducting the Leipzig Gewandhausorchester in Schnittke's presence.
> View attachment 179567


Great stuff! Jurowski headed a Schnittke festival with the London Philharmonic many years ago, but no recordings have been released from that festival, which is a shame.

Speaking of *Schnittke*, now playing this entire recording with *Alexander Ivashkin* (cello) with *Valery Polyansky* and the *Russian State Symphony Orchestra*:


----------



## Rogerx

Joulun Ihmemaa (Christmas Wonderland)

Finnish Christmas music

Laulupuu Choir of Lahti, Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


Anderson, Leroy: Sleigh Ride
Bernard, F: Talven ihmemaa (Winter Wonderland)
Gruber, F: Jouluyö, juhlayö (Silent Night)
Halonen: Sydämeeni joulun teen (Thus in my heart I make my Christmas)
Kiiski: Joulun kieli (The language of Christmas)
Kokkonen: Jouluna (At Christmas)
Kotilainen: Varpunen jouluaamuna (The sparrow on Christmas morning)
Maasalo: Joulun kellot (The bells of Christmas)
Praetorius, M: Enkeli taivaan (Vom Himmel hoch / From heav'n on high)
Sibelius: En etsi valtaa, loistoa (text: Zacharias Topelius), Op. 1 No. 4
Sibelius: Five Christmas Songs, Op. 1
Sibelius: On hanget korkeat, nietokset (text: Wilkku Joukahainen), Op. 1 No. 5
Sonninen: Rauhaa, vain rauhaa (Peace, only peace)
Turunen: Me käymme joulun viettohon (We shall celebrate Christmas)
Vänskä: Joulun sanoma (The message of Christmas)
Vogler: Hosianna, Davids son


----------



## Art Rock

*Darius Milhaud: String Quartets No. 1, 8, 10, 11 (Quatuor Parisii, Naive)*

The early morning string quartets routine goes to France these days. The complete quartets by Milhaud by the Quatuor Parisii, a download from many years ago. Today the fourth CD, containing quartets 51, 8, 10, and 11.


----------



## Malx

*Chopin, Polonaises Op 26 1&2, Op 40 1&2, Op 44 - Maurizio Pollini.*

The standard of recordings and performances in this box are of a consistently high quality, the inclusion of chamber works and songs makes a fine bonus.


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more work before bed:

*Villa-Lobos
Rudepoêma
Sonia Rubinsky*

From this set -










Such a great set! For the Villa-Lobos fans here, the solo piano music is worth your time. Rubinsky has done a great service to this music as well. Splendid performances throughout.


----------



## haydnguy

Ligeti (1923-2006)

1. Piano Études (Book One)
2. Piano Études (Book Two)
3. Musica ricercata (Sophisticated music)
4. Piano Études (Book Three)
5. White on White

CD#3
Recorded 1995-1996

Pierre-Laurent Aimard, Piano


----------



## OCEANE

French Suite 2-4


----------



## Malx

*Pergolesi, Stabat Mater - Ensemble Resonanz, Riccardo Minasi.*

Modern instruments, period influence but with a bit more beef - interesting enough for me to keep on the shelves along with some others.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 & Haydn Variations

Daniel Barenboim (piano)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra & New Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir John Barbirolli

Brahms: Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D minor, Op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 83
Brahms: Tragic Overture, Op. 81
Brahms: Variations on a theme by Haydn for orchestra, Op. 56a 'St Anthony Variations'


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

💚


----------



## OCEANE

Maybe we already have more than enough versions of Rachmaninov Piano concertos and there are so many good performances. What I wish to highlight here is the extreme high sonic quality of this recording, capturing the details, wide dynamic range and live soundstage.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Musical Christmas Calendar with the Norwegian Chamber Orchestra. Today: Bach sonata bwv 1016 for violin and accordion!! I needed to hear that <3


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various orchestral and chamber works 
part three for this morning.

Piano Quintet in F-minor op.34 (1864):

with Werner Haas (pf.), Alfred Maleček (vn.), Rudolf Hartmann (vn.),
Kunio Tsuchiya (va.) and Peter Steiner (vc.)









String Sextet no.2 in G op.36 (1864-65):









Cello Sonata no.1 in E-minor op.38 (1862 and 1865):









Trio in E-flat for piano, violin and horn op.40 (1865):

with Arthur Grumiaux (vn.), Francis Orval (hn.) and Gyorgy Sebok (pf.)


----------



## Chilham

Penderecki: Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Herbert Kegel, Rundfunk-Sinfonie Orchester Leipzig









Penderecki: St Luke Passion
Kent Nagano, Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal, Warsaw Boys Choir, Kraków Philharmonic Chorus, Krzysztof Kusiel-Moroz, Teresa Majka-Pacanek, Lucas Meachem, Slawomir Holland, Sarah Wegener, Matthew Rose


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Complete Symphonies etc (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink et al, EMI, 7 CD's)*

Continuing with the Haitink box. Today the sixth CD, symphony 7 (Antartica). The only quibble I have with this outstanding box is that they did not record a few pieces to fill up this too short CD (e.g. Oboe concerto, Tuba concerto).


----------



## Rogerx

André Campra: Requiem & In convertendo

Robert Getchell (countertenor), Jean-François Novelli (tenor) & Marc Labonnette ('basse-taille' - lowest tenor voice)

Les Pages & les Chantres du Centre de musique baroque de Versailles, Orchestre des musiques anciennes et à venir, Olivier Schneebeli


----------



## littlejohnuk1

This has got me out of it and doing my chores:


----------



## Art Rock

*Giuseppe Verdi: Falstaff (RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Georg Solti, Geraint Evans, Robert Merrill, Mirella Freni, Giulietta Simionato et al, Decca, 2 CD's)*

Continuing cruising through my Verdi operas CD collection. Falstaff is for me one of his better operas.


----------



## haydnguy

Mussorgsky (1839 -1881)


1. St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain
2. Excerpts from "Khovanshchina"
3. Scherzo in B-flat Major
4. Intermezzo Symphonique
5. Festive March from "Mlada"


Recorded 1995

Berliner Philharmoniker
Claudio Abbado, conductor


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 6, In Nature's Realm & Othello*

_Czech Philharmonic
Libor Pesek_


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel/Debussy: String Quartets & Chausson: Perpetuelle

Kate Lindsey (mezzo-soprano) & Alphonse Cemin (piano)

Quatuor Van Kuijk


----------



## Kiki

starthrower said:


> So far I like the Barenboim BPO, Karajan '66, and '75, and Giulini. Overall as a cycle the Skrowaczewski is a great set but it feels like there is a filter over everything giving it an extra smooth sound. As I mentioned, my Gunter Wand CD has better resolution giving the performance more impact, imo. And probably only because I've been obsessing over it the past couple of days and comparing several recordings.


I think Karajan is a safe bet when it comes to "grit and force". I don't have Barenboim/BPO but I have Barenboim/SKB and I like that, so I'm interested to know what the BPO version is like. Giulini is too slow and too grand for me, but I'd agree his is certainly weighty enough.


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester, Gary Bertini.*

Well balanced sound and a neutral performance from Bertini - Mahler gets the spotlight.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*Piano Concerto #17* in G, K453
*Olga Pashchenko* - Piano
Il Gardellino


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Sergei Rachmaninov
Symphony No. 3*








Beautiful, impressive recording from Ashkenazy, he has always been able to catch the deep essence of Rachmaninov's music. Unparalleled.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No 1 - Kölner Rundfunk-Sinfonie-Orchester, Gary Bertini.*
> 
> Well balanced sound and a neutral performance from Bertini - Mahler gets the spotlight.


I know I'm in a minority but I'm not a great fan of that set - it's OK but I need more than that. Anyway, I think the 1st is the best thing in it.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Mahler 9, another of my "top 5".


----------



## Philidor

Cool, clear spring water.

*Jean Sibelius

Symphony No. 6 op. 104
Symphony No. 7 C major op. 105*

London Symphony Orchestra
Anthony Collins










Unsentimental and straight. Like it. Great cycle.


----------



## Merl

I have a backlog of stuff to listen to that may or may not end up in blogs I've already written. This is one recording where I definitely need to find space to squeeze it in. Very good.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius & Adès: Violin Concertos

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Hannu Lintu


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Art Rock said:


> *Giuseppe Verdi: Falstaff (RCA Italiana Opera Chorus and Orchestra, Georg Solti, Geraint Evans, Robert Merrill, Mirella Freni, Giulietta Simionato et al, Decca, 2 CD's)*
> 
> Continuing cruising through my Verdi operas CD collection. Falstaff is for me one of his better operas.


I'm not a great fan of Verdi's operas, but _Falstaff_ is really intriguing.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> I know I'm in a minority but I'm not a great fan of that set - it's OK but I need more than that. Anyway, I think the 1st is the best thing in it.


I tend to agree with you. Hence my choice of the first symphony - I had commented on another thread that I wasn't overly impressed by the set but since I hadn't listened to anything from it for a long time I reached for the box.
I will try a couple of the other symphonies over the next week or so and see if I have changed my mind, which can happen.


----------



## Art Rock

*Joseph Vella: Piano Concerto, Violin Concerto (Sofia Symphony Orchestra, Joseph Vella, Natascha Chircop, Marcello Canci, Gega New)*

Joseph Vella (1942 – 2018) was a Maltese composer and conductor. His violin concerto is from 1993, the piano concerto from 1984. Both are in a somewhat neoclassical style, and fun to listen to.


----------



## Kiki

*Franz Schubert*
_Winterreise_
*Daniel Behle, Oliver Schnyder*
Rec. 2013
Sony

Watched the first few songs from a live performance of Daniel Behle on youtude, I was impressed, then I went over to Spotify for his studio recording, it was shockingly uninspiring (except when he shouted) and I even felt puzzled whether this was the same singer. What a pity. I won't spend any money on this.


----------



## Malx

*Rossini, Petite Messe Solenelle - Ensemble San Felice, Bardazzi et al.*

I have just given up on this recording - I was streaming (Qobuz) to sample the set but the over reverberant acoustic just kills the whole thing for me. I stuck it out for 25 minutes so I feel I've given it a fair chance - not one for the wish list.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

This is still one of my favorite performances .... (1993)


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Beethoven: Diabelli Variations. Piano: Uchida. Decca.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: Violin Concerto/Chausson: Poème for Violin & Orchestra, Op. 25
Philippe Graffin (violin)

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vernon Handley


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ástor Piazzolla* (1921-1992): *Estaciones Porteñas* (1964-1970), as recorded in 2006 by *Gidon Kremer* (violin). *Kremerata Baltica*, directed by *Gidon Kremer*.

My general principle would be "Don't mess with Vivaldi's Four Seasons", but I must admit Piazzolla has created some real magic here.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Valentin Silvestrov* (1937-): *Symphony no.5 *(1982), as recorded in 2017 by the *London Philharmonic Orchestra*, conducted by *Vladimir Jurowski*.

While I was checking out Jurowski I stumbled upon this Symphony no.5 by Silvestrov, in which I find great beauty.


----------



## sbmonty

Chin: Parametastrings for String Quartet and Tape
Esmé Quartet


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Some early Holiday music. Medieval Carols. Oxford Camerata, Director: Summerly. Naxos.


----------



## Malx

With thanks to Neo Romanza's nudge in this set's direction.
*Elgar, Overture Froissart & Symphony No 1 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis.








*


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - The Symphonies

Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow

Weber: Andante & Rondo Ungarese, Op. 35
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F major, Op. 75
Weber: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 19, J50
Weber: Symphony No. 2 in C major, J51


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> I tend to agree with you. Hence my choice of the first symphony - I had commented on another thread that I wasn't overly impressed by the set but since I hadn't listened to anything from it for a long time I reached for the box.
> I will try a couple of the other symphonies over the next week or so and see if I have changed my mind, which can happen.


I changed my mind about this set. it used to send me to sleep. But these days I rate it highly - 1, 3, 5, 7 & 9 are first rate and DLVDE is absolutely superb.


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I changed my mind about this set. it used to send me to sleep. But these days I rate it highly - 1, 3, 5, 7 & 9 are first rate and DLVDE is absolutely superb.


Thanks for the pointer I was going to try 2, 4, & 6


----------



## Philidor

Sagittarii opera omnia.

*Heinrich Schütz: Psalmen Davids op. 2 (Nos. 1-13)*

Dresdner Kammerchor
Dresdner Barockorchester
Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

Eroica

Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Ian Venables: On the Wings of Love, Venetian Songs - Love's Voice, Various songs (Andrew Kennedy, Iain Burnside, Richard Hosford, Naxos)*

Ian Venables (1955) is a British composer of art songs and chamber music. His style is very much retro - these songs could have been composed around 1900-1920. Two song cycles from 1995-2006 (the beautiful On the Wings of Love with the welcome addition of a clarinet), and nine separate songs.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Concerto/Schumann: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 120

Northern Sinfonia, Thomas Zehetmair (violin and director)


----------



## Enthusiast

Dreams ...


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Leoš Janáček*
The Diary of One Who Disappeared

Ernst Haefliger, tenor
Rafael Kubelík, piano

DG
1964 / 2002


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Piano Sonata No. 23 Op. 57 'Appassionata' _
*Paul Badura-Skoda*
Rec. 1985,1989
Auvidis-Astrée

This Appassionata sounds stunning on a fortepiano, like rolling marbles ricocheting off one another.


----------



## starthrower

Kiki said:


> I think Karajan is a safe bet when it comes to "grit and force". I don't have Barenboim/BPO but I have Barenboim/SKB and I like that, so I'm interested to know what the BPO version is like. Giulini is too slow and too grand for me, but I'd agree his is certainly weighty enough.


The entire Barenboim / BPO can be streamed at YouTube. I listened to the first movement of the 9th and liked what I heard. It's too bad critics like Hurwitz are on YouTube dismissing entire cycles by various conductors. But I listen for myself and let my ears decide. For now I picked up a used copy of the 2008 Karajan set for a good price. The Barenboim on Warner is in print and very inexpensive.


----------



## Enthusiast

Some lovely if undemanding Schubert, beautifully played.


----------



## Merl

I have a hell of a lot of a Mendelssohn string quartet cycles (as outside of Beethoven I feel Mendelssohn's quartets are the finest body of work in the genre) but I have a few that are special for their consistency and skill. If the 2nd volume of this Mendelssohn cycle is as strong as the 1st this is really going to be some cycle and may overtake my favourites as THE cycle to beat. The 1st and 2nd quartets are just sublime (the 3rd is very good too but not as strong as those 2). Can't wait to hear the 5th and 6th especially when Vol2 comes around.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: _Das wohltemperierte Klavier_, BWV 846–893 (assorted selections)
András Schiff, piano (1984–1985)

Still not sure if I like Schiff's newer recording for ECM or this older one for Decca. They aren't all that different. Either way, they are my two favorite piano renditions of the complete _Well-Tempered Clavier_ and I'm happy to revisit some of my favorites from this titanic collection.


----------



## Georgieva

*Bach - Organ Works *
Ton Koopman (CD 2,4 and 6)


----------



## Georgieva

Ton Koopman 

Latin Church Music Vol. 1 CD1
Missa in F BWV 233
Missa in g BWV 235
Magnificat BWV 243

CD 2
Missa in A BWV 234
Gloria in excelsis Deo BWV 191
Missa in G BWV 236
Sanctus BWV 232










Recommended


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various orchestral and chamber works
part four for late afternoon and early evening.

_Ein deutsches Requiem_ for soprano, baritone, mixed choir and orchestra op.45
[Text: Johannes Brahms, after Luther's translation of biblical sources] (1865-68):









_Alt-Rhapsodie_ for contralto, male choir and orchestra op.53
[Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1869):
_Schicksalslied_ [_Song of Destiny_] for mixed choir and orchestra op.54
[Text: Friedrich Hölderlin] (1868-71):









String Quartet no.1 in C-minor op.51 no.1 (bet. c. 1865-73):
String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.51 no.2 (by 1873):


----------



## Rogerx

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons & Saint-Georges: Violin Concertos Op.5 & 8

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne


----------



## Georgieva

Murray Perahia, Rada Lupu

*Mozart Sonata for Two Pianos in D major, K. 448
Schubert Fantasia for Piano 4 hands in F minor, D.940*


----------



## Chat Noir

Jean Françaix, wind quintets 1&2. Excellent.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Sigismund von Neukomm* (1778-1858): *Requiem à la mémoire de Louis XVI* (1814, performed January 1815), as recorded in 2016 in Versailles by *La Grande Ecurie et la Chambre du Roy*, *Chœur de Chambre de Namur*, conducted by *Jean-Claude Malgoire*.

_From the Prestomusic CD info page:_ In spite of the immense success he enjoyed in his lifetime, Sigismund Neukomm is practically forgotten nowadays. Yet he left a catalogue of nearly two thousand works, including fifty masses and a number of oratorios and motets. Neukomm spent twenty years in the service of Prince Talleyrand, who commissioned him to write a requiem mass in memory of Louis XVI, guillotined in Paris on 21 January 1793. This was the second mass of the fifty he was eventually to compose, several of which were dedicated to monarchs. The Requiem was given at St Stephen’s Cathedral in Vienna on 21 January 1815 by more than three hundred singers divided into two choirs. Neukomm conducted one of them, while the other was directed by his friend Salieri.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Georges Bizet *(1838-1875): *Fantaisie symphonique, souvenirs de Rome* (1868), as recorded in 1989 by the *Orquestra Filarmonica de México*, conducted by *Enrique Batiz*.

Who knows what other masterworks this young genius could have produced had he not died prematurely. Bizet sure had a lot more to say than just Carmen, the Pearl fishers and L'Arlésienne. Very fine performance of his "Rome" symphony under the baton of Batiz.


----------



## sAmUiLc

a little bit at a time

Even though it was a Covent Garden production, the major players (singers) are almost the same as the Bayreuth Festival productions of the era. So the performances are superb. And what else would you expect with Konwitschny in charge who was always rock-solid. The price of the set was dirt-cheap but the sound is not so great - yet above unlistenable level. Now I could test the recently acquired Schiit Loki mini EQ to see how far it could compensate its sound.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Helen Grime: Night Songs*

Lynsey Marsh (clarinet)
Hallé & Hallé Soloists, Sir Mark Elder & Jamie Phillips

"Grime (b.1981) is a Scottish composer of keen accomplishment in a bright modern mode — glittery, incisive, full of leaping lines and incandescent climaxes — perhaps originating in the harmonically astute, orchestrally virtuosic music of figures such as Oliver Knussen and Magnus Lindberg."
- The Sunday Times

Link to complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Philidor

Next cycles (after Sibelius/Collins). Will be a parallel walkthrough with Tubin/Järvi and Holmboe/Hughes.

*Eduard Tubin: Symphony No. 1 C minor (1931-34)*

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bartok: Piano Concertos 1-3 Piano: Jando, Budapest Symphony Orchestra cond. Ligeti. Naxos.


----------



## eljr

Video did not embed. 

This should work???


----------



## Bourdon

Tchaikovsky

Marche Slave


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Antonin Dvorak: Mass in D, Op.86 & Te Deum, Op.103
Antoni Wit & Orquesta Sinfónica de Navarra and Orfeón Pamplonés et al.*










A fantastic pair of works, performed beautifully by Wit et al. I decided to take a short break from Bruckner and dip into another Composer I have really been enjoying revisiting thanks to Leif Ove Andsnes recent recording of Dvorak’s Tone Pictures. 

This is a disc I have enjoyed from first listen. The performers here are superb in both works. Both are recorded well and sound fantastic.


----------



## Enthusiast

Quite different from other recordings of the vespers. And somewhat controversial. It works _really _well for me.










Review excerpts (taken from the Presto Classical website):

*The Gramophone, July 2017:*
_This is a Vespers to catch attention, that's for sure...a performance that reveals the immense beauty of the work, relishes the tensions of its interweaving lines and, within its chosen parameters, releases the madrigalian freedom of its ensemble declamation._
*Music Web International, June 2017:*
_the finest, most joy-inducing recording of the Vespers to have come my way in many years. No doubt there will be others in this Monteverdi year, but if they come close to this one in quality then we can count ourselves very lucky indeed_
*The Times, 12th May 2017:*
_Shocking...to British ears accustomed to much punchier choral singing. Maletto believes that this is a “north European” aberration and offers instead an “Italian” legato style, very slow tempos, no ornaments except what Monteverdi wrote and everything sung at modern pitch...Not to my taste, but done with conviction._


----------



## Chilham

Possibly my favourite work premiered this day 1881. Kopatchinkaya and Batiashvilli are enjoyable, Dalene comes close, very close, but Mullova still nails it for me.









Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Seiji Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Viktoria Mullova


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Arthur Honegger*
Symphony 1
Symphony 2 for strings and trumpet
Symphony 5 "Di Tre Re"

Vladimir Pushkarev, trumpet
The USSR Ministry of Culture Symphony Orchestra
Gennady Rozhdestvensky

Melodiya
1985-87 / 2022


----------



## Philidor

Philidor said:


> Next cycles (after Sibelius/Collins). Will be a parallel walkthrough with Tubin/Järvi and Holmboe/Hughes.


Now Holmboe #1.

*Vagn Holmboe: Symphony No. 1 (for chamber orchestra, 1935)*

Aarhus Symphona Orchestra
Orwel Arwel Hughes


----------



## Malx

An early start on the new weeks String Quartet selection squeezed in before the footie starts.
*Janáček, String Quartet No 1 'The Kreutzer Sonata' - Pavel Haas Quartet.*

This recording a BBC MM disc, is a live performance from the the Bath Festival in 2009. I also have the Pavel Haas Supraphon recording but I do prefer this one - the added something that can come with a live recording just edges it for me.


----------



## Ethereality

haziz said:


>


This is the most "sentimental" work I think I've heard. I really feel the upbringing of Hanson as a young man here, on whatever roads and streets he lived on with the optimistic and exciting attractions in a very postmodern America--and as a reflection on some of his elder friends and idols.


----------



## vincula

British piano it is, as the score says 2-0 to Senegal. 

Listening to Delius' _Piano Concerto in C Minor _right now. 









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Joachim Raff

Cracking album of Verdi Overtures. Listening to Luisa Miller whilst typing.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

On my TV now: 
1. Chopin piano concerto no. 2
2. Shostakovich chambersymphony
3. Chopin pianoconcerto no. 1
with Jan Lisiecki and the Norwegian chamber orchestra.
NRK2 - Direkte - NRK TV


----------



## ericshreiber1005

3-0, The Three Lions. Alwyn: Symphony 4 and Sinfonietta for String Orchestra. Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. Cond. Lloyd-Jones. Naxos.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pancho Vladigerov* (1899-1978):* Piano concerto no.3 in B-flat minor, op.31* (1931), as recorded in 2020 by *Ivan Drenikov* (piano) with the *Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Alexander Vladigerov*.

From what I understood, Vladigerov is for Bulgaria what Enescu is for Romania.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Philippus van Steelant *(1611-1670): *Missa pro defunctis 2* (Antwerp Requiem 1656), as recorded in 2022 by *CantoLX & B'Rock orchestra*, conducted by *Frank Agsteribbe*.

Aside from the 1650 Requiem, the album also contains a second Requiem from about 1656, plus a Miserere mei Deus, which i.m.h.o. are even better than the title work.

_From the Prestomusic CD info page_: cantoLX, B’Rock Orchesta and conductor Frank Agsteribbe present Antwerp Requiem c. 1650, an album showcasing the exceptional wealth of musical life in Antwerp in the age of Rubens. Philippus van Steelant’s recently-rediscovered Requiem settings are unique in their exuberant splendour, tied to a funerary culture that embraced the glory of life.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Excellent playing but rather distant sound.


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Piano Sonata No. 30 Op. 109_
*Alexei Lubimov*
Rec. 2009
Zig-Zag

Sweet and intimate! Rather slow, but I can tolerate that for its crystalline beauty.


----------



## prlj

*Rigoletto Sutherland/Pavarotti/Milnes/LSO/Bonynge*


----------



## sAmUiLc

The best!


----------



## Kiki

starthrower said:


> The entire Barenboim / BPO can be streamed at YouTube. I listened to the first movement of the 9th and liked what I heard. It's too bad critics like Hurwitz are on YouTube dismissing entire cycles by various conductors. But I listen for myself and let my ears decide. For now I picked up a used copy of the 2008 Karajan set for a good price. The Barenboim on Warner is in print and very inexpensive.


Mr. Web Celebrity is sometimes good indication - whatever he dismisses is often worth checking it out.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Charles Mackerras: Scottish Chamber Orchestra (1997)

An interesting performance. First movement is quite brisk overall, at 15 and a half minutes including the exposition repeat. Balance is definitely shifted towards the winds, with the horns quite prominent in tuttis (and the flute to a lesser extent). Up next:









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 22* in E flat major, KV 482
Daniel Barenboim: Berliner Philharmoniker (1989)


----------



## pmsummer

SHINING LIGHT
_Advent Music from Aquitanian Monasteries (12th c.)_
*Aquitanian Repertory Anonymous - Traditional, Anonymous - Italian Anonymous*
Cologne Sequentia Ensemble for Medieval Music
Barbara Thornton, Benjamin Bagby, directors
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Contents..
https://www.amazon.com/Clara-Schumann-Romanze-violin-majeur/dp/B000QMPW96


----------



## Red Terror

Yet another composer to add to my pantheon of greats. This recording is surely one of the best of 2022.


----------



## haziz




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sonata no. 3 to end the day.


----------



## Klavierman

These works are extremely difficult, but Rubenstein plays them well.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

Really enjoyed this one from the Masur box, exciting and propulsive. Also nice to have the Egmont incidental music to go with the overture.

*Beethoven: *Symphony No. 5 in C minor, Op. 67
*Beethoven: *Egmont, Op. 84 - Overture & Incidental Music

Sylvia McNair (soprano)
Will Quadflieg (narrator)
Kurt Masur
New York Philharmonic
1992


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> Thanks for the pointer I was going to try 2, 4, & 6


_caveat emptor_ 😊


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gustav Mahler *- Symphony No. 5 (1902)
Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra
EMI, Live Recording

This box-set is amazing! Not only does it have studio recordings of symphonies 1-9 and Das Lied Von Der Erde, but also live concert recordings of 5, 6 & 7.

No self-respecting Mahler aficionado can be without this box......


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> *Gustav Mahler *- Symphony No. 5 (1902)
> Klaus Tennstedt, London Philharmonic Orchestra
> EMI, Live Recording
> 
> This box-set is amazing! Not only does it have studio recordings of symphonies 1-9 and Das Lied Von Der Erde, but also live concert recordings of 5, 6 & 7.
> 
> No self-respecting Mahler aficionado can be without this box......
> 
> View attachment 179662
> 
> 
> View attachment 179663


I owned this box set but gifted it to my dad as I ended up buying all of the Warner Japan UHQCDs of the studio cycle. The only thing I miss are the live recordings in this set.

I do own this live set however:


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Gubaidulina
Pro et Contra
Hannover Radio Philharmonic Orchestra
Johannes Kalitzke*










Next up:

*Ligeti
Lux Aeterna
Chor Des Norddeutschen Rundfunks
Helmut Franz*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

Geminiani, F: Cello Sonatas Op. 5

Bruno Cocset (cello & direction)

Les Basses Réunies


----------



## sAmUiLc

Likely the best sounding solo piano recording in my collection. The performance is great, also.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Reger - 2 Choräle Fantasias Op 40, 9 Organ Pieces Op 129
Weinberger, organ









Villa-Lobos - Descobrimento do Brasil, Bachianas brasileiras No’s 1 and 2
Villa-Lobos/French National Radio Orchestra 









Beethoven - Symphony 6
Stucky - Silent Spring
Honeck/Pittsburgh









Strauss - Capriccio
Sawallisch/Philharmonia; Schwarzkopf, DFD, Wächter, Gedda, Hotter, Ludwig









Schubert - Sonatas D784 and 959, Allegretto D915
This is meditative Schubert, particularly the A major sonata which I tend to like with a bit more energy. That said Lu’s approach is valid and well executed.


----------



## Rogerx

Novák: Piano Music

Niel Immelman (Piano)


Novák, V: Bagatelles, Op. 5
Novák, V: Piano Sonatinas, Op. 54 Nos. 1-6
Novák, V: Serenade
Novák, V: Youth, Op. 55


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading out for the night:

*Ravel
Miroirs
Alexandre Tharaud*


----------



## Art Rock

*Darius Milhaud: String Quartets No. 14, 15, Etudes, Homage à Igor Stravinsky, Octet (Quatuor Parisii, Quatuor Manfred, Naive)*

The early morning string quartets routine goes to France these days. The complete quartets by Milhaud by the Quatuor Parisii, a download from many years ago. Today the fifth and last CD, containing quartets 14 and 15, 3 Études sur des thèmes du Comtat Venaissin, and Homage à Igor Stravinsky. And one of the weirdest composition ideas I encountered: the Octet, which is two string quartets playing the 14th and 15th quartet simultaneously.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: Don Quixote And Other Suites & Concertos

Apollo's Fire, Jeannette Sorrell

Telemann: Concerto polonois in G major for Strings and B.C. (43:G7)
Telemann: Concerto TWV 52:e1 in E minor for flute, recorder, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Don Quichotte auf der Hochzeit des Comacho Nolte
Telemann: Overture (Suite) TWV 55:B8 in B flat major for strings & b.c. 'Ouverture burlesque'
Telemann: Sinfonia TWV 50:1 in G major 'Grillen-Symphonie'


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Proceeding with this great music.

*Luigi Chérubini: String Quartet No. 5 F major (1835)*

Melos Quartet










I dare to say that it is a shame that this great music is no regular guest on recital programs.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chilham

Feldman: Rothko Chapel
Marcus Creed, SWR Vokalensemble Stuttgart, Johanna Zimmer, Ulrike Becker, Andra Darzins, Boris Muller, Markus Stange









Feldman: String Quartet (II)
Ives Ensemble

I've got sandwiches. 🥪 See how far I get.


----------



## tortkis

New Music for Double Bass and Oboe - Edicson Ruiz, Heinz Holliger (Phil.harmonie)








compositions of Heinz Holliger, Roland Moser, Elliott Carter, Donald Martino, Alexander Jemnitz, Rudolf Kelterborn


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Piano Sonatas D845, D894, D958 & D960

Shai Wosner (piano)


----------



## Georgieva

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 179643
> 
> 
> *Pancho Vladigerov* (1899-1978):* Piano concerto no.3 in B-flat minor, op.31* (1931), as recorded in 2020 by *Ivan Drenikov* (piano) with the *Bulgarian National Radio Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Alexander Vladigerov*.
> 
> From what I understood, Vladigerov is for Bulgaria what Enescu is for Romania.


Thanks for sharing! 
Yes, Pancho Vladigerov is true Bulgarian.


----------



## vincula

Red Terror said:


> Yet another composer to add to my pantheon of greats. This recording is surely one of the best of 2022.


What a wonderful discoverment. Thank you very much! I'm now exploring his symphonies:









He really deserves a wider audience. Thanks once more !

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Viardots

*Haydn: String Quartets Op. 33
Panocha Quartet* (Supraphon)


----------



## HerbertNorman

*Dmitri Shostakovich -4th and 11th Symphonies - Andris Nelsons and the Boston Symphony Orchestra - DG - 2018*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn - Symphonies 99/100/101
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Thomas Beecham

CD 2


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Complete Symphonies etc (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink et al, EMI, 7 CD's)*

Continuing with the Haitink box. Today the seventh (and last) CD, symphonies No. 8 and 9.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Ottorino Respighi
Concerto all'antica*


----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Le Chasseur Maudit & Psyché

BBC National Chorus of Wales, BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Tadaaki Otaka


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Cello Concertos No. 1 and No.2, Fantasía Para Chelo Y Orquesta (Orquesta Sinfónica de Galicia, Víctor Pablo Pérez, Antonio Meneses, Auvidis)*

The three concertante works for cello and orchestra conveniently fit on one CD. As with so many HVL compositions, when you listen to them again, you can't help but wonder why they are not more popular.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa


*Krystian Zimerman (born 5 December 1956)*


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 1* in D minor, Op. 15
András Schiff: Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment (2019)

This is a set I've enjoyed, though it's been several months since I've heard either of the recordings contained on it. Schiff uses an 1859 Blüthner piano, from the same year as the concerto's premiere. As Schiff mentioned in an interview, this piano has distinct upper, lower, and middle registers, which brings some extra character to the music. The overall timbre is darker and perhaps richer than a modern Steinway concert grand. Schiff's own playing has an almost didactic clarity, enhanced further by the smaller orchestra. Yet it isn't merely pedagogical playing; there is a great expressiveness in moments such as the horn solo in the first movement, and the sense of collaboration between orchestra and pianist-conductor is always present. My appreciation for Schiff came first from his Bach, and later I discovered his Beethoven and then some of his earlier concerto performances for Decca, including the first Brahms concerto under Georg Solti. His Bach, like his classmate Zoltán Kocsis's Bach, is characterized by dazzling technique, crisp articulation and the ability to bring out any voice at will, even in a four-voice polyphonic fugal texture. Kocsis, in his recording of the Art of Fugue, seems to me a more dazzling player, and Schiff, in his 1984–1985 Well-Tempered Clavier for Decca, is a bit more introspective and focused on musicality when compared to Kocsis. For most of his career, Schiff only played on modern instruments, though his refusal to use the sustaining pedal in Bach brought some notoriety (though he really didn't need it; the sustaining pedal would have undermined that clean articulation of his). Now, in the last decade or so, he has turned more toward period performance, playing on this 1859 Blüthner piano, an 1820 fortepiano and 1921 Bechstein piano in Beethoven's Diabelli variations, a fortepiano for Schubert impromptus, and so forth. I always find him an insightful player and am happy to hear him at home in this Brahms album.









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1979–1980)


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Caroline Shaw: The Wheel*

I Giardini, David Violi, Pauline Buet

"Cellist Pauline Buet and viola player Léa Hennino find beauty in the collision between hard and soft articulation... I Giardini revels in the abrasive melodies, which bear the hallmarks of Shaw’s writing for strings (as heard on Attacca Quartet’s albums) and include lots of crunchy harmonies."
- BBC Music Magazine

Link to complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> I owned this box set but gifted it to my dad as I ended up buying all of the Warner Japan UHQCDs of the studio cycle. The only thing I miss are the live recordings in this set.
> 
> I do own this live set however:


I don't have that live set. When I was in the market for it, it was priced too high and the indifference curve kicked in.


----------



## Rogerx

Tcherepnin - Complete works

Disc 1

Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 42 (1927) /Piano Concerto No. 5, Op. 96 (1963) (M.P. Belaieff) Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 77


Singapore Symphony Orchestra, Lan Shui


----------



## Art Rock

*Giuseppe Verdi: Il Trovatore (Orchestra & Coro Del Maggio Musicale Fiorentino, Zubin Mehta, Luciano Pavarotti, Antonella Banaudi, Shirley Verrett, Leo Nucci, London, 2 CD's)*

Il Trovatore is another example of a famous Verdi opera that I have difficulty to really connect with. The melodies are there, but the orchestral parts do not interest me. YMMV (and indeed for many it does).


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> *Darius Milhaud: String Quartets No. 14, 15, Etudes, Homage à Igor Stravinsky, Octet (Quatuor Parisii, Quatuor Manfred, Naive)*
> 
> The early morning string quartets routine goes to France these days. The complete quartets by Milhaud by the Quatuor Parisii, a download from many years ago. Today the fifth and last CD, containing quartets 14 and 15, 3 Études sur des thèmes du Comtat Venaissin, and Homage à Igor Stravinsky. And one of the weirdest composition ideas I encountered: the Octet, which is two string quartets playing the 14th and 15th quartet simultaneously.


Milhaud is a bit of a blind-spot for me, save for the pig on the roof and other obvious ones. I wouldn't know where to start with the string quartets - I can't remember a note of any of them that I've heard on the radio or might've streamed. A steer would be welcome.


----------



## Enthusiast

Riley's Salome Dances for Peace, a long piece for string quartet.


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

New Pollini record playing Beethoven's 28th and 29th Sonatas, amazing performances yet again by Maurizio










And then some Schubert: Wanderer, Sonatas 16, 19-21, Allegretto in C minor, and three impromptus, D.946


----------



## Montarsolo

This morning Mozarts piano concerto 5, Daniel Barenboim










At the moment Mozarts Sinfonia concertante with Mutter and Bashmet (I heard Bashmet live once and had a CD signed.)


----------



## Floeddie

*Ķeniņš, Tālivaldis: Symphony No. 1, Two Concertos - Latvian National Symphony Orchestra; Agnese Elgina, Piano*


First full listen, not my cup of tea. Too moderne? I''ll revisit, perhaps I'd had enough for one day.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Poetic Tone Pictures, Op.85

Leif Ove Andsnes (piano)


----------



## Joachim Raff

A beautiful setting. A classic recording of a masterpiece. Joy on a dismal overcast day.


----------



## haydnguy

Liszt (1811-1886)

Eine Faust-Symphonie (S. 108)
A Faust Symphony in three character portraits (after Goethe)

1. Faust: Lento assai - Allegro impetuoso - Allegro agjtatk ed appassionato
2. Gretchen: Andante soave
3. Mephistophiles: Allegro vivace, ironico 
"Chorus mysticus"

Vinson Cole, tenor

Staatsopernchor Dresen
Staatskapelle Dresden
Giuseppe Sinopoli

from "Liszt - Complete Works" 34 - CD boxed set
Label ‏ : ‎ Deutsche Grammophon
Date First Available ‏ : ‎ April 22, 2011


----------



## Enthusiast

Really lovely.


----------



## HenryPenfold

vincula said:


> What a wonderful discoverment. Thank you very much! I'm now exploring his symphonies:
> View attachment 179677
> 
> 
> He really deserves a wider audience. Thanks once more !
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


I've had that set for 5/6 years and I've only listened to about 5 of the symphonies, mostly once and I cannot remember a note! I do remember the music as being very loud in places and sometimes quite angry.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mendelssohn, string symphonies 13 & 8, Lev Markiz.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bruckner
Symphony No. 7 in E major, WAB 107
Berliners
HvK*


----------



## Bourdon

Messiaen

Le Banquet Céleste
Diptyque 
Apparition de L'église éternelle
L'Ascension


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> Messiaen
> 
> Le Banquet Céleste
> Diptyque
> Apparition de L'église éternelle
> L'Ascension


I'm not much for organ works, but the orchestral version of _L'Ascension_ is one of my favorite works from Messiaen. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel - Piano Concertos

Krystian Zimerman (piano)

Cleveland Orchestra, London Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


*Krystian Zimerman (born 5 December 1956)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Korngold









So Hollywood (nostalgic old time, not rotten current)! My top favorite Heifetz recording.


----------



## haziz




----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony no. 9 (1909)
Simon Rattle, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

During my current, acute M9 obsession, I opened this month's Gramophone magazine and quite soon I was reading a stellar review of Rattle's latest instalment with the BRSO, an association he's been developing a little while now (_videre_ _licet - _releases of recordings of Die Walkure, Das Rheingold, Das Lied Von Der Erde) and was confirmed with his appointment as Chief Conductor, replacing the sadly deceased Maris Jansons. 

Well, I couldn't resist and I bought a Hi-Res download from Qobuz. I've only listened to it three times through, this will be my fourth, I can tell it's going to be a performance close to my heart.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Bruckner
> Symphony No. 7 in E major, WAB 107
> Berliners
> HvK*


Every performance in this box is a winner, imho!


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> Every performance in this box is a winner, imho!


Without a doubt. Karajan is one of my favorite Brucknerians.


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm not much for organ works, but the orchestral version is one of my favorite works from Messiaen. Absolutely gorgeous.


It is strange that for many the organ is so much less interesting than, for example, the piano. The almost infinite variations of color shades that the instrument offers and the great sense of space. I have been familiar with the organ from an early age and have always felt a closeness to the instrument. When I was young and still went to church I would always sit after mass to listen to the organ playing while most churchgoers left the church as soon as possible.

Familiar as I am with the (possible intimate) sound I cherish, it makes it difficult for me to choose between the orchestral version or the one for organ, I love both.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> It is strange that for many the organ is so much less interesting than, for example, the piano. The almost infinite variations of color shades that the instrument offers and the great sense of space. I have been familiar with the organ from an early age and have always felt a closeness to the instrument. When I was young and still went to church I would always sit after mass to listen to the organ playing while most churchgoers left the church as soon as possible.
> 
> Familiar as I am with the (possible intimate) sound I cherish, it makes it difficult for me to choose between the orchestral version or the one for organ, I love both.


Ah, you see, we're both rather different as I grew up with the piano. Even as a kid, I'd sneek into church early and fool around with it to see what kinds of sounds I could get from it. The organ was also something I heard growing up, but I was less drawn to it. I certainly don't dislike the organ, but as a solo instrument, I seldom have an itching to listen to it.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> Without a doubt. Karajan is one of my favorite Brucknerians.


You and me both - I know we are not alone in this regard!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Dvorak, Symphony No. 8*

Stephen Gunzenhauser with the Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra. 

This is a "nice" recording, meaning someone hearing this piece for the first time would be happy with it. The engineering is well done, so orchestral parts are clear. But Gunzenhauser doesn't put a lot of bite in the first two movements, and I prefer this piece to be less smoothed over.


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream

Jennifer Vyvyan (soprano), Marion Lowe (soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra, Female Chorus of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden
Peter Maag
Recorded: 1957-02-27
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London



Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream - incidental music, Op. 61
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream Overture, Op. 21
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 3 in A minor, Op. 56 'Scottish'


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Dvorak, Symphony No. 8*
> 
> Stephen Gunzenhauser with the Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra.
> 
> This is a "nice" recording, meaning someone hearing this piece for the first time would be happy with it. The engineering is well done, so orchestral parts are clear. But Gunzenhauser doesn't put a lot of bite in the first two movements, and I prefer this piece to be less smoothed over.


A pretty disappointing box set overall, but it does contain some gems like, for example, Antoni Wit's performance of _A Hero's Song_. It was his performance that actually made me take note of this tone poem and really give it some serious thought. Most listeners, when discussing the tone poems, talk about _The Water Goblin_ or _The Wild Dove_, but, honestly, _A Hero's Song_ is up there with these works.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another (#3) of my top 5 Mahler 9s.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Casella
Trio Sonata, Op. 62
Edison Trio*










A gorgeous work. For me, Casella is easily one of the great Italian composers of the 20th Century.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Brandenburg Concertos 4-05 & 6


----------



## Lisztianwagner

HenryPenfold said:


> You and me both - I know we are not alone in this regard!


Definitely, you're not alone. 😁


----------



## Philidor

Following up with the Tubin cycle.

*Eduard Tubin: Symphony No. 2 "The Legendary" (1937/38)*

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi










The first two symphonies offer very attractive music to my opinion. - I admit that in the 2nd symphony large parts are dominated by dark emotions, however, it comes to a peaceful ending, almost transfigurated.


----------



## Klavierman

Excellent!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Philidor said:


> Following up with the Tubin cycle.
> 
> *Eduard Tubin: Symphony No. 2 "The Legendary" (1937/38)*
> 
> Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
> Neeme Järvi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first two symphonies offer very attractive music to my opinion. - I admit that in the 2nd symphony large parts are dominated by dark emotions, however, it comes to a peaceful ending, almost transfigurated.


I bought this Tubin Järvi series individually as many of the recordings contained couplings that aren't in this box set. I rate Tubin rather highly as a composer, but my own problem with some of his symphonies, is the lack of memorability. Believe or not, _Symphony No. 1_ is my favorite Tubin symphony and this is mainly for the first movement, which is a miniature masterwork within itself. Other favorites are _Symphonies Nos. 4, 5 & 7_. This symphony cycle as also been recorded by Arvo Volmer on the Alba label, but he doesn't quite match the intensity and confidence of the Järvi performances, although major props to him for recording the complete ballet of _Kratt_. Järvi only recorded the suite.


----------



## Philidor

Still being fascinated.

*Unsuk Chin: ParaMetaString*
for string quartet and tape

Esmé Quartet













Neo Romanza said:


> his symphony cycle as also been recorded by Arvo Volmer on the Alba label, but he doesn't quite match the intensity and confidence of the Järvi performances,


I share this impression! Järvi is still the set to go for. Maybe Paavo Järvi for #5.


----------



## eljr

*Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, Rv 621*

Jakub Józef Orliński (counter-tenor), Capella Cracoviensis, Jan Tomasz Adamus


> You’re likely either to love or to loathe Sebastian Pańczyk’s short film which provides a contemporary visual accompaniment to Vivaldi’s Stabat Mater – rather in the manner of a pop or rock music... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 18th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* 9029506070
*Label:* Erato
*Length:* 18 minutes










Opus Klassik
2022
Winner - Audiovisual Music Production


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various orchestral and chamber works 
part five for late afternoon and early evening.

_Variationen über ein Thema von Joseph Haydn_ for orchestra op.56a (1873):









String Quartet no.3 in B-flat op.67 (1875):









Piano Quartet no.3 in C-minor op.60 (1875):









Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.68 (1862-76):


----------



## Enthusiast

Marenzio madrigals, Book 9.


----------



## eljr

*
Charles Koechlin: The Seven Stars' Symphony Op. 132*

Sinfonieorchester Basel, Ariane Matiakh


> Ariane Matiakh’s performance of the symphony is beautifully done and can be recommended alongside James Judd’s 1995 account for RCA. — Gramophone Magazine, September 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* C5449
*Label:* Capriccio
*Length:* 56 minutes










Schallplattenkritik Quarterly Critics Choice
Autumn 2022
Orchestral Music & Concertos


----------



## Philidor

In the weekend, I listened to the 1923 recording. Today the latter one:

*César Franck: Violin Sonata A major*

Jacques Thibaud, violin
Alfred Cortot, piano
28 May 1929


----------



## Viardots

*Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 44 & 77
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra* (DG)


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Glücke
Non sa che sia Dolore
Weichet nur betrübte Schatten


----------



## Neo Romanza

Some back-to-back *Brahms

Symphony No. 4 in E minor, Op. 98
Philharmonia Orchestra
Klemperer*










_*Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114*_*
Richard Hosford (clarinet), Richard Lester (cello), Susan Tomes (piano)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## 13hm13

Fux - Ouvertures - Il Fondamento, Paul Dombrecht


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Richard Strauss
Metamorphosen*








Astonishing performance, Kempe was certainly an incredible straussian interpreter; my favourite along with Zinman and Karajan (who was, at least for me, absolutely the best one).


----------



## Bourdon

eljr said:


> *Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, Rv 621*
> 
> Jakub Józef Orliński (counter-tenor), Capella Cracoviensis, Jan Tomasz Adamus
> 
> 
> *Release Date:* 18th Mar 2022
> *Catalogue No:* 9029506070
> *Label:* Erato
> *Length:* 18 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opus Klassik
> 2022
> Winner - Audiovisual Music Production





eljr said:


>


*went to the hairdresser.....? *


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 'Große Sonate für das Hammerklavier'_
*Maurizio Pollini*
Rec. 2021,2022
DG

Superlative and virtuosic without showmanship, only hampered by DG's hollow cave reverb.

Pollini's Beethoven recordings have been speeding up in recent years. Glad to see him bucking the trend of slow-everything-down-no-matter-what. Incidentally his new Hammerklavier is not only faster than his old one, but also Brautigam and Badura-Skoda (both on fortepiano). This is not for lovers for _slow_ or those metronome conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Philidor

Now the quartet of the current week.

*Leoš Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzersonate"*

Talich Quartet


----------



## NLaslow

*Villa-Lobos: Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2*
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra - Isaac Karabtchevsky


----------



## Merl

An enjoyable listen just now.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Lisztianwagner said:


> *Richard Strauss
> Metamorphosen*
> View attachment 179693
> 
> Astonishing performance, Kempe was certainly an incredible straussian interpreter; my favourite along with Zinman and Karajan (who was, at least for me, absolutely the best one).


There are several other fine Straussians, IMHO: Sinopoli, Mehta (!!!), Blomstedt, Solti, Böhm, Szell, Bernstein, Reiner, Jansons, Ormandy and Maazel. I don't rate Zinman as highly as you do it seems. I find him quite good in different repertoire, but I never quite got the appeal of his Strauss performances.


----------



## Chilham

I didn't make it all of the way through Feldman's String Quartet (II). I found much of it quite mesmeric though. I'll return to finish it off at a later date.

Meanwhile, premiered this day 1830:









Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
François-Xavier Roth, Les Siècles


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> *Vivaldi: Stabat Mater, Rv 621*
> 
> Jakub Józef Orliński (counter-tenor), Capella Cracoviensis, Jan Tomasz Adamus
> 
> 
> *Release Date:* 18th Mar 2022
> *Catalogue No:* 9029506070
> *Label:* Erato
> *Length:* 18 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opus Klassik
> 2022
> Winner - Audiovisual Music Production


I have loved Vivaldi's Stabat Mater for as long as I can remember. But I have only ever listened to the two performances that are in my collection (see below). It never occurred to me to look further when I fancied listening to this work. In this day and age of streaming at our fingertips, there is no excuse........


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 9*


----------



## Malx

*Dvořák, Symphony No 9 - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi.*

Big boned, at times boisterous (SNO brass could be a little exuberant) but with a soft centre - one of my earliest 'New Worlds'. Probably not a library recommendation but one I hold dear.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Neo Romanza said:


> There are several other fine Straussians, IMHO: Sinopoli, Mehta (!!!), Blomstedt, Solti, Böhm, Szell, Bernstein, Reiner, Jansons, Ormandy and Maazel. I don't rate Zinman as highly as you do it seems. I find him quite good in different repertoire, but I never quite got the appeal of his Strauss performances.


I agree Blomstedt and Jansons are remarkable Straussians too, but so far I haven't listened to enough from their Strauss performances to judge well and rank them higher (I know their recordings of _Eine Alpensinfonie, _which are very beautiful anyway); instead Solti's _Alpensinfonie_ haven't impresse me very much, while I appreciate a lot his _Don Juan_ and _Also sprach Zarathustra._
Actually, maybe I should listen to more different performers, those ones you mentioned must be excellent for sure; the fact is that I'm usually completely satisfied with Karajan's recordings and I don't feel to need others.


----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73*
_
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Riccardo Chailly_
Recorded: 2012-10-19
Recording Venue: Gewandhaus, Leipzig


----------



## Neo Romanza

Revisiting these works:

*Kabeláč
Symphonies Nos. 1-3
Prague RSO
Marko Ivanovič*










Such an outstanding set. My hats are off to Supraphon for finally recording all of these symphonies. Looking forward to receiving this same force's recording of _Mystery of Time_ and other works, which, coincidently, is out-for-delivery as I'm typing this post.


----------



## Philidor

Heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's just about Holmboe ...

*Vagn Holmboe: Symphony No. 2 op. 15 (1938-39)*

Aarhus Symphona Orchestra
Orwel Arwel Hughes


----------



## eljr

*John Cage: Choral Works*

Sigvards Klava
Latvian Radio Choir


> you can’t but be stunned by the fearless skill of Sigvards Klava’s choir as they navigate the most jagged, fragmented notes and pitches – the musical equivalent of climbing Mount Everest just... — BBC Music Magazine, August 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 19th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* ODE1402-2
*Label:* Ondine
*Length:* 66 minutes










International Classical Music Awards
2023
Nominated - Choral Music


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 1*
Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1981)









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 4* in B flat major, Op. 60
Claudio Abbado: Wiener Philharmoniker (1988)


----------



## ericshreiber1005

C.P.E. Bach:4 Symphonies Wq.183 and Symphony for strings No.5. Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment. Dir. Leonhart. Erato/ WB Classics.


----------



## Bourdon

Johann Strauss

Die Fledermaus - Balletmusik (live 1960)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Michael Haydn* (1737-1806): *Missa a 2 cori, P.11, "Missa Hispanica"* (1786; premiered 1792), as recorded in 1990 by the Debrecen Kodály chorus & Capella Savaria, conducted by *Pál Németh*.

_From Wikipedia_: Michael Haydn's Missa Hispanica or Missa a due cori, Klafsky I:17, MH 422, was presumably written for Spain, but there is no evidence of its ever having been performed there during Haydn's lifetime. The Austrian premiere was in Kremsmünster on June 24, 1792, a performance in Salzburg followed in 1796. When Empress Marie Therese visited Salzburg in 1805, she liked the music so much she wanted to have her own copy of the score.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Lisztianwagner said:


> I agree Blomstedt and Jansons are remarkable Straussians too, but so far I haven't listened to enough from their Strauss performances to judge well and rank them higher (I know their recordings of _Eine Alpensinfonie, _which are very beautiful anyway); instead Solti's _Alpensinfonie_ haven't impresse me very much, while I appreciate a lot his _Don Juan_ and _Also sprach Zarathustra._
> Actually, maybe I should listen to more different performers, those ones you mentioned must be excellent for sure; the fact is that I'm usually completely satisfied with Karajan's recordings and I don't feel to need others.


I certainly won't refute the notion that Karajan was a great Straussian. I actually prefer his earlier Strauss DG recordings to his digital remakes with the bold of exception of _Eine Alpensinfonie_, which was made in the digital era and was, if I'm not mistaken, the first classical CD to be released. A major feat for Karajan and the performance is a Herculean take on this masterpiece. He completely nailed it.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jean Sibelius* (1865-1957): *Symphony no.4 in A minor, op.63* (1911), as recorded in 1965 by the* Berliner Philharmoniker*, conducted by *Herbert von Karajan*.

The slow movement almost literally left me breathless. Pure magic in what felt like the suspension of time.


----------



## eljr

*Christmas*

Esther Abrami (violin), Anne-Gabrièle Douce

*Release Date:* 9th Dec 2022
*Catalogue No:* G0100049199229
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 7 minutes 13 seconds


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Cinderella, Op. 87
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Michail Jurowski*










I always feel I've been neglected Prokofiev and I love his music dearly, but I'm always either reaching for Stravinsky or Shostakovich. This needs to change. Such a phenomenal composer.


----------



## Klavierman

Kiki said:


> *Ludwig van Beethoven*
> _Piano Sonata No. 29 Op. 106 'Große Sonate für das Hammerklavier'_
> *Maurizio Pollini*
> Rec. 2021,2022
> DG
> 
> Superlative and virtuosic without showmanship, only hampered by DG's hollow cave reverb.
> 
> Pollini's Beethoven recordings have been speeding up in recent years. Glad to see him bucking the trend of slow-everything-down-no-matter-what. Incidentally his new Hammerklavier is not only faster than his old one, but also Brautigam and Badura-Skoda (both on fortepiano). This is not for lovers for _slow_ or those metronome conspiracy theorists.


I, too, was surprised by the relatively poor sound. Most recent DG recordings sound much richer and more detailed.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Chilham

Janaček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzer"
Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## eljr

*Masses*

Beauty Farm

*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* FB2279347
*Label:* Fra Bernardo
*Length:* 66 minutes


----------



## Bourdon

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Prokofiev
> Cinderella, Op. 87
> WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
> Michail Jurowski*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always feel I've been neglected Prokofiev and I love his music dearly, but I'm always either reaching for Stravinsky or Shostakovich. *This needs to change*. Such a phenomenal composer.



One of the many good intentions for the coming new year I trust.....


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haziz

*Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77*
_
Hilary Hahn (violin)
Academy of St Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner








_


----------



## Branko

Shostakovich Violin Concerto No 1
Oistrakh, Mravinsky, Leningrad Phil in a live performance on 30th Nov 1956. There are at least 10 recordings of this concerto with Oistrakh. This one is superb.











The one I am most interested in, however, is the recording of the world premiere as listed on the Oistrakh discography as:

29th Oct. 1955, Leningrad(world première live)
* _with_ Evgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic
* CD ; St-Laurent Studio YSL 0509 T

If someone has it or can point me in the right direction of where to find it....please would you kindly contact me - Thank you !


----------



## Malx

Philidor said:


> *Vagn Holmboe: Symphony No. 2 op. 15 (1938-39)*
> 
> Aarhus Symphona Orchestra
> Orwel Arwel Hughes


To fit in with your current listening:

Heigh-ho, heigh-ho, it's just about Holmboe ...
With a bottle of gin lets add Tubin
Heigh-ho, heigh-ho.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bourdon said:


> One of the many good intentions for the coming new year I trust.....


Hah!  Actually, Bourdon that isn't a bad idea at all. There's no question that I need to spend more time with his music. I need to give a listen to his operas (I own the Gergiev box set on Decca). I've never listened to any of them. When I listen to Prokofiev, I mostly listen to his concerti, ballets, chamber and solo piano works.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Branko said:


> Shostakovich Violin Concerto No 1
> Oistrakh, Mravinsky, Leningrad Phil in a live performance on 30th Nov 1956. There are at least 10 recordings of this concerto with Oistrakh. This one is superb.
> 
> 
> View attachment 179705
> 
> 
> The one I am most interested in, however, is the recording of the world premiere as listed on the Oistrakh discography as:
> 
> 29th Oct. 1955, Leningrad(world première live)
> * _with_ Evgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic
> * CD ; St-Laurent Studio YSL 0509 T
> 
> If someone has it or can point me in the right direction of where to find it....please would you kindly contact me - Thank you !


Love this concerto, but never found any Oistrakh performance to be to my own personal liking. I know that's probably sacrilege, but oh well.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Brahms: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 77*
> 
> _Hilary Hahn (violin)
> Academy of St Martin in the Fields
> Sir Neville Marriner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


The Stravinsky VC from Hahn/Marriner is my reference recording for this work. Never much cared for the Brahms concerto.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Robert Schumann* (1810-1856): *Requiem, op.148* (1852), as recorded in 1979 by the *Chor des Städtischen Musikvereins zu Düsseldorf*, *Düsseldorfer Symphoniker*, conducted by *Bernhard Klee*. With Helen Donath, Doris Soffel, Nicolai Gedda, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (soloists).

I've often wondered why Schumann's Requiem remains so relatively obscure; it's such a gorgeous work, as are many of his late compositions i.m.h.o.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## haziz




----------



## Branko

Neo Romanza said:


> Love this concerto, but never found any Oistrakh performance to be to my own personal liking. I know that's probably sacrilege, but oh well.


No worries. I won't tip off the Grand Inquisitor just yet😁. Which ones of the Shosta 1 do you like?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Branko said:


> No worries. I won't tip off the Grand Inquisitor just yet😁. Which ones of the Shosta 1 do you like?


These three go straight to the top:


----------



## Bachtoven 1

My favorite recording of these two works:


----------



## starthrower

My first exposure to the symphony No.1 but I've noticed there are quite a few recordings.


----------



## alinkner1

*Alban Berg*: _Chamber Concerto for Piano and Violin with 13 Wind Instruments_ (1923-25)
Marie-Josèphe Jude (piano) & François-Marie Drieux (violin)
Orchestre Poitou-Charentes, Jean-François Heisser


----------



## sAmUiLc

For the contents..


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Sextet No. 1*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now it's time for four back-to-back *Milhaud* works --- each work from a different genre:

*Piano Sonata No. 1, Op. 33
Françoise Choveaux*










*String Quartet No. 15
Quatuor Parisii*

From this OOP set -










*Piano Concerto No. 3, Op. 270
Michael Korstick, piano
SWR Rundfunkorchester Kaiserslautern
Alun Francis*










*Symphony No. 8, Op. 362 "Rhodanienne"
Basel Radio Symphony Orchestra
Alun Francis*

From this set -


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*

_Wiener Philharmoniker
Lorin Maazel_
Recorded: 1963-09-20
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Klavierman

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## alinkner1

*Franco Donaton*i (1927-2000): _orchestral works_
Netherlands Radio Symphony Orchestra
Arturo Tamayo


----------



## Joachim Raff

Not a name that anyone recognises but his music is on a par with Haydn. Unfortunately he died too early but he left a legacy of beauty. He is worth exploring.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Fantasia Contrappuntistica









Viktoria Postnikova


----------



## jambo

Another enjoyable disc from the Kurt Masur box, CD 41 with Liszt and Kodály.

*Liszt: *Symphonic Poem No. 6 Mazeppa, S. 100
*Liszt: *Mephisto Waltz No. 1 “Der Tanz in der Dorfschenke” S110
*Kodály: *Theatre Overture
*Kodály: *Suite from Háry János

Kurt Masur
New York Philharmonic
1995


----------



## starthrower

I found this CD at a used bookstore for 2 dollars. I love these pieces. It inspired me to order a copy of the Requiem.


----------



## Kiki

Branko said:


> Shostakovich Violin Concerto No 1
> Oistrakh, Mravinsky, Leningrad Phil in a live performance on 30th Nov 1956. There are at least 10 recordings of this concerto with Oistrakh. This one is superb.
> 
> 
> View attachment 179705
> 
> 
> The one I am most interested in, however, is the recording of the world premiere as listed on the Oistrakh discography as:
> 
> 29th Oct. 1955, Leningrad(world première live)
> * _with_ Evgeny Mravinsky / Leningrad Philharmonic
> * CD ; St-Laurent Studio YSL 0509 T
> 
> If someone has it or can point me in the right direction of where to find it....please would you kindly contact me - Thank you !


St. Laurent Studio sells directly from their web site "https://78experience.com".

The Oistrakh/Mravinsky Shostakovich VC1 world premiere is the "OISTRAKH VOL. 4".


----------



## Kiki

Klavierman said:


> I, too, was surprised by the relatively poor sound. Most recent DG recordings sound much richer and more detailed.


The recording fudges at the bottom end and sounds thin and dry at the top end, with loads of reverb as well. It also sounds more distant than expected of DG. That's a real shame for such a wonderful performance.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Strauss: Metamorphosen
Barbara Hannigan conducts Concertgebouw Orchestra





__





Loading…






www.nporadio4.nl


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Shoskofiev

*Cypresses, for string quartet*

This is ridiculously beautiful! Where had this work been all my life?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Shoskofiev said:


> *Cypresses, for string quartet*
> 
> This is ridiculously beautiful! Where had this work been all my life?


A fine set. This is the only set of Dvořák's SQs I own. I was rather satisfied with the performances and never felt the need to seek out others, which is something I don't do too often as I do like owning multiple performances of the same works.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 1 in D major
LPO
Tennstedt*










These UHQCDs sound amazing. I'm glad I splurged on buying the Tennstedt Mahler studio cycle in this format. I can certainly hear a difference in comparison with the older set.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 Radio-Sinfonieorchester, Roger Norrington, Conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Pachelbel, J Cph Bach & J M Bach: Motets

Cantus Cölln

Konrad Junghänel

Bach, J C'ph: Fürchte dich nicht
Bach, J C'ph: Ich lasse dich nicht
Bach, J C'ph: Motet 'Der Gerechte, ob er gleich zu zeitlich stirbt''
Bach, J M I: Fürchtet euch nicht
Bach, J M I: Halt, was du hast
Pachelbel: Der Herr ist König
Pachelbel: Exsurgat Deus
Pachelbel: Gott ist unzer Zuversicht
Pachelbel: Jauchzet dem Herrn
Pachelbel: Jauchzet Gott all Lande
Pachelbel: Magnificat
Pachelbel: Nun danket alle Gott
Pachelbel: Paratum cor meum Deus
Pachelbel: Singet dem Herrn
Pachelbel: Tröste uns Gott


----------



## jambo

Dipping back into the Barbirolli Warner box, CD 21, all Elgar.

*Elgar: *Symphony No. 1 in A flat major, Op. 55
*Elgar: *Introduction and Allegro for Strings, Op. 47
*Elgar: *Elegy, Op. 58

Sydney Errington (Viola)
Laurence Turner (Violin)
Sydney Partington (Violin)
Oliver Vella (Cello)
John Barbirolli
Hallé Orchestra
1956


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*
> 
> _Wiener Philharmoniker
> Lorin Maazel_
> Recorded: 1963-09-20
> Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


This is such a superb set and the newer remastered audio quality makes it even better than ever. It's interesting to hear the Wiener Philharmoniker in Sibelius. You don't often hear Austro-Germanic orchestras perform Nordic composers too often. I remember Kurt Sanderling did a Sibelius cycle with the Berlin Symphony Orchestra on Berlin Classics and it was quite good. Rattle did one with the Berliner Philharmoniker on their own label and it was quite fine, too.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Contents








Francesco Nicolosi - THALBERG: Fantasies on Operas by Verdi, Rossini and Bellini - Amazon.com Music


Francesco Nicolosi - THALBERG: Fantasies on Operas by Verdi, Rossini and Bellini - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rogerx

Dutch Hidden Gems

Dana Zemtsov (viola), Anna Fedorava (piano), Phion, Orchestra of Gelderland & Overijssel, Shizuo Kuwahara

Badings: Viola Concerto
Badings: Viola Sonata
Bosmans: Arietta - Largo
Koetsier: Concertino for Viola and Orchestra
Werkman: Pavane for Viola and String Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two back-to-back *Stravinsky* ballets to close out the night's listening session:

*Jeu de cartes
LSO
Abbado*










*Le Baiser de la fée
The Cleveland Orchestra
Knussen*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Contents..





Thomas Dunford & Jean Rondeau: Barricades | CD | Erato 9029526995


Thomas Dunford & Jean Rondeau: Barricades | The repertoire on the album features music from the court at Versailles during the reigns of Louis XIV and Loui




www.europadisc.co.uk


----------



## Becca

Neo Romanza said:


> I certainly won't refute the notion that Karajan was a great Straussian. I actually prefer his earlier Strauss DG recordings to his digital remakes with the bold of exception of _Eine Alpensinfonie_, which was made in the digital era and was, if I'm not mistaken, the first classical CD to be released. A major feat for Karajan and the performance is a Herculean take on this masterpiece. He completely nailed it.


_Eine Alpensinfonie_ is not a piece that I can tolerate very often but when I do, my 'go-to' is not one of the predictable recordings...


----------



## Neo Romanza

Becca said:


> _Eine Alpensinfonie_ is not a piece that I can tolerate very often but when I do, my 'go-to' is not one of the predictable recordings...


I've seen that recording, but I haven't heard it. Honestly, I'm good with _Eine Alpensinfonie_ recordings at the moment. One of the more recent recordings that blew me away was this one:


----------



## jambo

Sticking with Elgar and Barbirolli, CD 17.

*Elgar: *Symphony No. 2 in E flat major, Op. 63
*Elgar: *Cockaigne Overture, Op. 40 (In London Town)
*Elgar: *Introduction and Allegro for Strings, Op. 47

John Barbirolli
Hallé Orchestra
1953-1954


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Brahms - Piano Sonatas 1 and 2
Guy









Britten - Simple Symphony, Rhapsody, Quartettino, String Quartet in F
Emperor Quartet









Grieg - Peer Gynt Incidental Music
Blomstedt/San Francisco 









Walton - Symphonies 1 and 2
Mackerras/LSP, LPO


----------



## Rogerx

Taneyev: Complete String Quartets Volume 1

Carpe Diem String Quartet


Taneyev, S: String Quartet No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 4
Taneyev, S: String Quartet No. 3 in D minor, Op. 7


----------



## jambo

On a roll with Barbirolli now, some more Elgar and this disc also features Delius and Rubbra. I'll need to check out more Rubbra works, I'm really enjoying the Symphony.

*Elgar: *Cockaigne Overture, Op. 40 (In London Town)
*Elgar: *Serenade in E minor, Op. 20
*Elgar: *Dream Children, Op. 43 - I. Andante
*Delius: *A Song of Summer, RT VI/26
*Rubbra: *Improvisations on Virginal Pieces by Giles Farnaby, Op. 50 - IV. Loth to depart
*Rubbra: *Symphony No. 5 in B flat major, Op. 63

John Barbirolli
Hallé Orchestra
1949-50


----------



## Viardots

*Mozart: Complete Works for Violin and Orchestra
Henryk Szeryng*, violin
*New Philharmonia Orchestra 
Sir Alexander Gibson*, conductor
(Decca, originally issued by Philips)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Fierrabras D 796

Josef Protschka (Fierrabras), Karita Mattila (Emma), Cheryl Studer (Florinda), Brigitte Balleys (Maragond), Robert Gambill (Eginhard), Thomas Hampson (Roland), Robert Holl (König Karl), Laszlo Polgár (Boland), Hartmut Welker (Brutamonte)


Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Arnold Schoenberg Chor
Claudio Abbado
Recorded: 1988-05-10
Recording Venue: Theater an der Wien, Vienna


----------



## Branko

Kiki said:


> St. Laurent Studio sells directly from their web site "https://78experience.com".


Thank you so much !! Ordered it straight away.


----------



## Art Rock

*János Végh: String Quartets 1-3 (Authentic Quartet, Hungaroton)*

Combining the replaying and cataloguing of my CD collection (Currently at composers starting with a V) with the early morning string quartets routine. János Végh (1845-1918) was a Hungarian romantic composer, who is largely forgotten (he does not even have a Wiki page). These three string quartets are fun to listen to.


----------



## Chilham

Stockhausen: Stimmung
Paul Hiller, Theatre of Voices









Stockhausen: Gruppen
Claudio Abaddo, Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra









Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge
Karlheinz Stockhausen









Stockhausen: Klavierstücke IX
Elisabetta Meucci


----------



## Art Rock

*Giuseppe Verdi: Simon Boccanegra (Wiener Symphoniker, Wiener Singakademie, Massimo Zanetti, Thomas Hampson, Kristine Opolais, Joseph Calleja, Carlo Colombara, Luca Pisaroni, Decca, 2 CD's)*

Continuing with my Verdi opera CD's. Simon Boccanegra is to my taste on of his better operas.


----------



## Rogerx

cd 3

Haydn - Symphonies 101-102-104

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Thomas Beecham


----------



## AClockworkOrange

*Anton Rubinstein: Symphony No.2 “Ocean”
Stephen Gunzenhauser & Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra *


----------



## Georgieva

Happy Independence Day, dear friends


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88*
_
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Libor Pešek_
Recorded: 1987-10-08
Recording Venue: 5-6 & 8 October 1987 / Philharmonic Hall, Liverpool
Work length 37:05


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Piano Sonata No. 14 Op. 27 No. 2 'Quasi una fantasia' _
*Ronald Brautigam*
Rec. 2005
BIS

The Moonlight Sonata has nothing romantic (the moonlight type) about it. In fact, I always found a Shostakovich-type of sarcasm in it. Think about it, the first movement's dark tranquility, the second movement's short reprieve, and then that last movement, which always reminded me of the kind of comical violence seen in some silent black and white films.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Ballet Suite from 'The Nutcracker' *


----------



## Rogerx

*Christmas Music From Eton College* 

Eton College Chapel Choir, Ralph Allwood


trad.: Gaudete
trad.: Hodie Christus natus est
anon.: Puer natus est nobis
trad.: Riu, riu, chiu
Britten: Rosa Mystica
Caccini, G: Ave Maria
Cornelius: The Three Kings
Josquin: Ave Maria
Gardner, John: Tomorrow shall be my dancing day
Handl: Resonet in laudibus
Howells: Sing Lullaby
Mendelssohn: Ave Maria, Op. 23 No. 2
Ockeghem: Ave Maria
Poston: Jesus Christ the Apple Tree
Pygott: Quid petis, O fili?
Ravenscroft, T: Remember O thou Man
Tavener: God is With Us (A Christmas Proclamation)
Victoria: O magnum mysterium
Villette: Hymne à la Vierge, Op. 24
Warlock: Bethlehem Down


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Adventszeit



Cantata BWV 61
Cantata BWV 36
Cantata BWV 62
Cantata BWV 132


----------



## Joachim Raff

🙂








Kraus Symphonies


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Silent Noon - a song collection (Ruth Golden, Levering Rothfuss, Thomas Woodman, Nancy Bean, Koch)*

A generous helping of RVW's songs, including the cycles Fror the House of Love, Four Last Songs, Four Poems by Fredegond Shove,and Along the Field, as well as a handful of songs including the beautiful Linden Lea.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Italian Concerto; Partita No. 4; Chaconne from Partita No. 2 in D minor

Federico Colli (piano


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Sommer: Orchestral Songs

Mojca Erdmann, Anke Vondung, Mauro Peter, Benjamin Appl, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin, Guillermo García Calvo

Sommer, H: Beherzigung I
Sommer, H: Der König von Thule
Sommer, H: Erinnerung
Sommer, H: Freisinn
Sommer, H: Hunold Singuf, Op. 4
Sommer, H: Im Dorfe blüht die Linde, Op. 2 No. 2
Sommer, H: Im Sturme, Op. 4 No. 3
Sommer, H: Lorelei, Op. 13
Sommer, H: Mignons Heimath
Sommer, H: Nachts in der Kajüte
Sommer, H: Rastlose Liebe
Sommer, H: Sir Aethelbert, Op. 11 No. 4
Sommer, H: Wandrers Nachtlied


----------



## Enthusiast

Another of my top 5 Mahler 9s. Of course, I couldn't resist playing the Kindertotenlieder as well.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Raff: Symphony No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 201 'In den Alpen', etc.

Bamberger Symphoniker, Hans Stadlmair

Bach, J S: Partita for solo violin No. 2 in D minor, BWV1004: Chaconne
Raff: Abends (Rhapsodie)
Raff: Symphony No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 201 'In den Alpen'


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Christmas Music from Medival and Renaissance Europe. The Sixteen. Cond. Christophers. Hyperion.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing three back-to-back *Sibelius* works:

*Kullervo, Op. 7
Karita Mattila (soprano), Jorma Hynninen (baritone)
Laulun Ystavat Male Choir, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi*










*Lemminkäinen Suite, Op. 22
Helsinki Philharmonic
Segerstam*










*Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Wiener Philharmoniker
Maazel*


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Complete Choros, Bachianas Brasileiras, and Guitar works (Various Performers, BIS, 7 CD's)*

A fine set, which I downloaded many years ago. Playing the first CD, a selection of Choros.
See also here:





__





BIS Records - The Complete Choros & Bachianas Brasileiras


7 CDs for the price of 4 The life and music of Villa-Lobos is intimately linked with the emergence of Brazil as a nation and cultural force during the first half of the 20th




bis.se


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano) & Toby Spence (tenor)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Vasks

_20th Century psalms_

*Boulanger - Psaume 130 (Tortelier/Chandos)
Holst - Psalm 86 (I. Holst/EMI)
Britten - Pslam 150 (Bedford/Collins)
Part - Psalom (Sondeckis/ECM)
Zemlinsky - Psalm XIII (Chailly/London)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## starthrower

No.9

Excellent 9th by Giulini. This early 60s recording in addition to the CD remastering is superb! Sounds great turned up loud.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
> 
> Sarah Connolly (mezzo-soprano) & Toby Spence (tenor)
> 
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


I listened to this recording for the first-time many nights ago. I thought it was a tremendous performance. Definitely looking forward to revisiting it.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Mozart: The Last Four Quartets Vol. 1: Hoffmeister K499, Prussian K575. Chilingirian Quartet. CRD.


----------



## Chilham

Premiered this day 1846. I find it preferable to Les Troyens. Maybe it's just more accessible, and Les Troyens will grow on me, but for now:









Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
John Nelson, Orchestre Philharmonique de Strasbourg, Coro Gulbenkian, Joyce DiDonato, Michael Spyres, Nicolas Courjal, Alexandre Duhamel, Verónica Silva


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Liszt, Piano Concerto No. 1*

Entremont with Ormandy and the Philadelphia Orchestra.


----------



## Floeddie

Dvorak Quintet Op. 81 Boris Giltburg (piano), Pavel Nikl (viola) Pavel Haas Quartet 2017


----------



## Georgieva

Sibelius Tapiola. En Saga. Eight Songs


----------



## Georgieva

_Sibelius. Symphonies Nos 4 & 7 Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra 
Herbert von Karajan_


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Complete String Quartets, Vol. 1

Quatuor van Kuijk


Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 12
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 2 in A minor, Op. 13
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 44 No. 1


Must have


----------



## Philidor

Next Tubin.

*Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 3 D minor (1940-42)*

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Enthusiast

More Mahler; more Horenstein. David Hurwitz would be appalled but everyone else knows these are great performances.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Vinko Globokar *- toucher
percussion, voice, hurdy-gurdy : Matthias Kaul

kvadrat
toucher
dialog über erde
?corporel
pensee écartelée
ombre
tribadabum extensif sur rythme fantôme


----------



## Philidor

Now again Janáček.

*Leoš Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzersonate"*

Škampa Quartet










Nice recording showing much of the music's madness.


----------



## Viardots

*Haydn: String Quartets Op. 76
Auryn Quartet *(Tacet)


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 97, “Rhenish”
Giuseppe Sinopoli: Staatskapelle Dresden (Dec. 1992)

This was made just after Sinopoli became the principal conductor of the Staatskapelle Dresden. Oh that beautiful string sound is wonderful. The colors of the woodwinds come through splendidly, and the brass calls in the first movement really sound like they are looking toward Wagner and Siegfried's journey down the Rhine in Act I of _Götterdämmerung_, just magnificent. I've heard some high praise for his Schumann Second with the Vienna Philharmonic, which I may have to listen to, and I want to hear his Schumann Fourth also. I feel like this is a Romantically-inspired performance (and this work is about as Romantic in conception as it gets within the confines of symphonic form), but Sinopoli never lets it get the better of him; tempi and rhythm are controlled but bathed in this glorious sound that reminds me of Karajan.









Franz Schubert: *Symphony No. 8* in B minor, D 759, “Unvollendete”
Giuseppe Sinopoli: Philharmonia Orchestra (1983)

That sound is there even a decade earlier and with a different orchestra. The high strings especially have this amazing sheen and glow. Slow tempo in the first movement but I just want to bask in the sound he gets without worrying about moving anywhere.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Piano Concertos: Rachmaninov No. 3 and Prokofiev No.2. Piano: Wang. Simon Bolivar Symphony Orchestra of Venezuela. Cond. Dudamel. Deutsche Grammophon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Mass No. 2*


----------



## haziz




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Camille Saint-Saëns* (1835-1921):* Piano concerto no.4 in C minor, op.44* (1875), as recorded in 2013 by *Gabriel Tacchino* (piano) with the *Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg*, conducted by *Louis de Froment.*

I must admit that this set is the only one I've ever heard of Saint-Saëns' piano concertos. I like it, but if anyone can recommend a far better performance / recording, please be my guest...


----------



## eljr

*Handel: Theodora*

Lisette Oropesa (Theodora), Joyce DiDonato (Irene), Paul-Antoine Bénos-Djian (Didymus), Michael Spyres (Septimius), John Chest (Valens), Il Pomo d'Oro, Maxim Emelyanychev


> This is now the benchmark Theodora; it is optimally cast, dramatically intense and luminously beautiful. Its world-class principals use their fine vocal qualities to deepen their characters.... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* 5419717791
*Label:* Erato
*Length:* 2 hours 58 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
28th October 2022









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2022









BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2022
Recording of the Month


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphonie nr. 3 (1889 version)
Wiener Philharmoniker - Hans Knappertsbusch
live recording - febr. 14th 1960


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Anton Bruckner - Symphony nr. 3 (1889 version)
Wiener Philharmoniker - Hans Knappertsbusch
live recording - febr. 14th 1960

View attachment 179753


----------



## Enthusiast

There is something about Riley's "distinctive eclecticism" that reminds me of the same qualities in Villa Lobos. Lots of invention, variety, beauty and development in this piece.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schulhoff
Concertino for Flute, Viola and Double Bass*


----------



## Neo Romanza

I think I'll dedicate the rest of today's listening session to *Ginastera* and *Prokofiev* --- two composers I absolutely adore and I'll also continue on with the symphonies of *Kabeláč* from the Supraphon set.

First-up this entire recording on the long defunct *ASV* (they had a rather worthwhile *Ginastera* series that I was lucky enough to find over the last year or so):










Then I'll revisit his *Violin Concerto* with *Hahn*:










And then the complete ballet of *Estancia* with *Gisèle Ben-Dor* on *Naxos*:


----------



## Enthusiast

Bachianas Brasileiras 1 and 5.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, The Firebird*


----------



## alinkner1

*Alexander von Zemlinsky* (1871-1942): _String Quartets 1 & 2_
Escher String Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Bachianas Brasileiras 1 and 5.


Tomorrow I think will be a Villa-Lobos day after seeing you and @Art Rock post about this set. It's a treasure trove of amazing music for sure. I once read a comment from a member of another forum who equates Villa-Lobos' music to "everything but the kitchen sink jungle music".


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Gustav Mahler* - Symphony No. 5 (1902)
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert Von Karajan DG
Duration - circa 1 hour, 13 minutes

Accompanied by a large glass of scotch - Laphroaig Quarter Cask 48%


----------



## eljr

*An Old Belief*

Parry -Campion - McDowall
Martha McLorinan, Elisabeth Paul, Mark Dobell, Steven Harrold, Daniel Collins, Edward McMullan, Stephen Harrold, Tim Jones, Ben Davies, Alexandra Kidgell, Katy Hill, Jeremy Budd (tenor)
The Sixteen, Harry Christophers


> The Sixteen is on terrific form throughout, bringing a glorious richness and depth of sound to this complex work. They embrace the texts with dynamism and sensitivity, while handling Parry’s... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 4th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* COR16189
*Label:* Coro
*Length:* 75 minutes










International Classical Music Awards
2023
Nominated - Choral Music


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Rimsky-Korsakov: String Quartet in F, Fugue "In the Monastery ", Choral and Variation and Quartet on a Theme " B-la-f". The Lyric Quartet. Meridian.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various orchestral and chamber works
part six for the rest of tonight.

Symphony no.2 in D op.73 (1877):









Violin Concerto in D op.77 (1878):









Violin Sonata no.1 in G op.78 (1878-79):









_Akademische Festouvertüre_ for orchestra op.80 (1880):


----------



## starthrower

1. Variations For Orchestra - Carter / 2. Spectra - Schuller / 3. Correspondences - Babbitt / 4. Atlas Eclipticalis - Cage


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Czech Suite, Op. 39*

_Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Libor Pešek_
Work length 22:57

Earlier today.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Lim won this year's Van Cliburn Competition at age 18! This is presumably his debut recording, and it contains a bewildering array of musical styles! (He doesn't perform in Isang Yun piece, nor, obviously, Barber's Adagio for strings.) He certainly plays all the different styles with authority.











> Tracklist
> Ludwig van Beethoven
> Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-Flat Major, Op. 73 "Emperor"
> 01. I. Allegro (20:22)
> 02. II. Adagio un poco mosso (8:09)
> 03. III. Rondo. Allegro (10:13)
> 
> Isang Yun
> 04 _Exemplum in Memoriam Kwangju
> 
> Samuel Barber
> 05. Adagio for Strings, Op. 11 (09:05)
> 
> Federico Mompou
> 06. No. 5, Jeunes filles au Jardin (2:59)
> 
> Alexander Scriabin
> 2 Poèmes, Op. 69
> 07. No. 1, Allegretto (02:14)
> 
> 3 Morceaux, Op. 45
> 08. No. 1, Feuillet d'album (1:32)


----------



## Lisztianwagner

I haven't revisited Shostakovich's symphonies for a long time, so:

*Dmitri Shostakovich
Symphony No.1*


----------



## eljr

*
classique deux*

Emiri Miyamoto (violin), Takashi Sato (piano), Emiri Miyamoto with Nobuaki Fukukawa, Nobuaki Fukukawa (horn), Emiri Miyamoto with Hitomi Niikura, Hitomi Niikura (cello), Emiri Miyamoto with Yoshiko Kawamoto, Yoshiko Kawamoto (viola)

*Release Date:* 20th Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* SICC39103B00Z
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 57 minutes


----------



## Philidor

Next Holmboe ...

*Vagn Holmboe: Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonie rustica" op. 25 (1941)*

Aarhus Symphona Orchestra
Orwel Arwel Hughes


----------



## haziz

*Elgar: Coronation March, Op. 65 
Elgar: Imperial March, Op. 32
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches Nos. 1-5, Op. 39*

_London Symphony Orchestra
Barry Tuckwell (conductor)_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mahler: Symphony No. 4 & Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen


Mahler: Symphony No. 4 & Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen. Dorian: DOR-90315. Buy CD or download online. Christine Brandes (soprano), Susan Platts (mezzo) Smithsonian Chamber Players & Santa Fe Pro Musica, Kenneth Slowik



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 7*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Caroline Shaw: Evergreen*

Caroline Shaw & Attacca Quartet

"Shaw’s haunting, energetic music has a vigorous quality, and the composer’s words are a lively guide to listening. A violinist herself, she writes idiomatically for string quartet forces, relishing existing techniques – there’s plenty of pizzicato here – but pushing these textures to new limits, the music always lyrical."
- The Guardian

Link to complete recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kIpip5hx2760cYIKco752e7Uf2z6G04aM


----------



## eljr

*À Moune*

Pierre Goy, Lina Tur Bonet, Marco Testori


> From Lina Tur Bonet’s sweetly elegant tone in the Berceuse sur le nom de Fauré you wouldn’t expect also to be startled by the jazz in the central movement of the Violin Sonata, or blown away... — BBC Music Magazine, November 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 16th Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* CC72916
*Label:* Challenge Classics
*Length:* 51 minutes


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 5_
*Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Riccardo Chailly*
Rec. 2013 Live
Accentus

Superlative performance! Efficient and streamlined. If Mravinsky had played Mahler, it could have sounded like this.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Carl Loewe* (1796-1869): *Das Sühnopfer des neuen Bundes* (*Passionsoratorium*, 1847), as recorded in 2018 by the *Arcis-Vocalisten Munich* & *L'Arpa Festante Baroque Orchestra*, conducted by *Thomas Gropper*. With Monika Mauch (soprano), Ulrike Malotta (mezzo-soprano), Georg Poplutz (tenor), Andreas Burkhart (baritone).

Reasonably obscure but masterfully crafted imho. Loewe was the kind of composer who was simply too modest to seriously promote any of his own works. Oblivion follows...


----------



## NLaslow

Villa-Lobos: Symphonies Nos. 3 & 4
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra - Isaac Karabtchevsky


----------



## Scherzi Cat

This is excellent! Tchaikovsky's Serenade for Strings by the LSO String Ensemble snd directed by Roman Simovic.


----------



## Art Rock

*Jacob ter Veldhuis: String Quartets No. 1-3 (Netherlands String Quartet, Challenge Classics)*

When I came across this CD some years ago, I must admit that both the composer and the performers were new names to me, although they are compatriots. From wiki: Jacob ter Veldhuis (1951), also known as Jacob TV, is a Dutch avant-garde classical composer who favors tonal, melodic compositions: ‘I pepper my music with sugar,’ he says. These are very interesting works, presented on the CD in reverse order (3/2/1). All three have a nickname that points to their inspiration. The third's "There must be some way out of here" is a quotation from All along the watchtower by Bob Dylan; the second's "Postnuclear Winterscenario" was influenced by the outbreak of the Gulf War, and the first's "Versailles" by the subject of centralized power. A wonderful CD.


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Piano Works*

Víkingur Ólafsson (piano)
Siggi String Quartet


> Ólafsson’s interpretations inhabit a unique, distinct and extraordinary world all their own...[he] possesses that rare gift of illuminating a familiar work in unexpected ways, revealing hidden... — Gramophone Magazine, April 2017 More…



*Release Date:* 27th Jan 2017
*Catalogue No:* 94796918
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 87 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
April 2017
Editor's Choice









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2017









The New York Times
Recordings of the Year 2017


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Martinu: String Quartets 4, 5 and 7. Martinu Quartet. Naxos. Second listening got interrupted way to often to make an opinion.


----------



## 13hm13

Adolphe Adam (1803-1856): Giselle - ballet
1961 recording


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Dmitri Shostakovich
Symphony No.2*


----------



## littlejohnuk1

As spoken about on a DH video today:


----------



## AlexD

Finzi Clarinet Concerto, Five Bagatelles & three solliloquies and A Severn Rhapsody. 

Naxos 8.553566

Got lucky in the charity shop - Finzi, a complete La Boheme 9Chailly) & '88 release of Pavarotti in Cavalleria Rusticana & Pagliacci for £12 on CD.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms: Piano Sonata #3


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now for a *Prokofiev* marathon:

*Alexander Nevsky, Op. 78
Elena Obraztsova (mezzo-soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra, London Symphony Chorus
Claudio Abbado*










*Symphony No. 6 in E flat minor, Op. 111
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*










*Sinfonia Concertante in E minor for cello & orchestra, Op. 125
Raphael Wallfisch, cello
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*










*Piano Sonatas Nos. 1-4
Matti Raekallio*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

AlexD said:


> Finzi Clarinet Concerto, Five Bagatelles & three solliloquies and A Severn Rhapsody.
> 
> Naxos 8.553566
> 
> Got lucky in the charity shop - Finzi, a complete La Boheme 9Chailly) & '88 release of Pavarotti in Cavalleria Rusticana & Pagliacci for £12 on CD.


Mascagni's _Cavalleria Rusticana_ is one of my favorite operas. I don't know what Pavarotti recording (who's the conductor and orchestra?) you bought, but this is the only recording I own of this opera and I never felt the need to buy another:


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 1 & 2

Picked up this set for 16 dollars. It's a re-issue of the 2000 box re-mastered by Andrew Walter, according to Discogs. It sounds beautiful to my ears!


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Piano Sonata No. 15 Op. 28_
*Paul Badura-Skoda*
Rec. 1988
Auvidis-Astrée

A delightful Pastorale!


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Songs*

Martin Achrainer (baritone), Maki Namekawa (piano)


> Namekawa has long been a preeminent interpreter of Glass’s music – indeed, the composer wrote his First Piano Sonata for her. It is no surprise to find her playing is a beautiful match for these... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 14th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* OMM0160
*Label:* Orange Mountain


----------



## haydnguy

I have decided to go on a 'Bax Bash' the next several days. 


Bax (1883-1953)

Orchestral Works, Volume 1

1. Concerto for Violin and Orchestra
2. Cello Concerto
3. Morning Song (Maytime in Sussex)


Lydia Mordkovitch, violin
Raphael Wallfisch, cello
Margaret Fingerhut, piano

London Symphony Orchestra
Bryden Thomson, conductor


----------



## alinkner1

*F. Joseph Haydn*: _Symphonies 82 and 86_
Les Agrémens - Guy van Waas


----------



## AlexD

Neo Romanza said:


> Mascagni's _Cavalleria Rusticana_ is one of my favorite operas. I don't know what Pavarotti recording (who's the conductor and orchestra?) you bought, but this is the only recording I own of this opera and I never felt the need to buy another:


It's Decca catalogue no 414 590-2








This one.


----------



## jambo

Loved these concerti straight from the off, and interestingly the first concerto (S 234) sounded familiar. I can't find any other copies in my collection, but I may have streamed it at some point or heard it on TV. Very glad I picked up this Goebel Musica Antiqua Köln box.

*Heinichen: *Concerto in F major, Seibel 234
*Heinichen: *Concerto in F major, Seibel 235
*Heinichen: *Concerto in G major, Seibel 215
*Heinichen: *Concerto in D major, Seibel 214
*Heinichen: *Concerto in D major, Seibel 226
*Heinichen: *Concerto in G major, Seibel 213
*Heinichen: *Concerto in F major, Seibel 233
*Heinichen: *Concerto in C major, Seibel 211
*Heinichen: *Concerto in F major, Seibel 231
*Heinichen: *Concerto in F major, Seibel 232
*Heinichen: *Concerto in G major, Seibel 217
*Heinichen: *Concerto in G major, Seibel 214
*Heinichen: *Serenata di Moritzburg in F major, Seibel 204
*Heinichen: *Sonata in A major, Seibel 208
*Heinichen: *Concert Piece in C minor, Seibel 240

Reinhard Goebel
Musica Antiqua Köln
1992


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 4* in D minor, Op. 120
Giuseppe Sinopoli: Staatskapelle Dresden (Jan. 1993)

I'm still in awe of the _sound_ that Sinopoli gets. Wow! Beautiful, incandescent strings but the winds are still clear. Listening to the beginning of the Scherzo, the flute is clearly audible over the strings, and yet when needed, the strings are soaring. I made a comparison to Karajan earlier and I'm sticking by that. But Sinopoli is no Giulini; he keeps it moving, and the rhythms are kept fairly precise, even in the thickly orchestrated sections. The sound is captured very nicely, and there is quite a bit of reverb. This was done in the Lukaskirche in Dresden so the spacious acoustic is to be expected, and since it doesn't detract from the (perhaps surprising) clarity of the recording, this little extra boost in warmth and atmosphere is appreciated. I usually tend to fixate on the violins but the lower strings here also hold their own, and the result is a really nice warm, glowing Romantic sound. I just can't get over how good this orchestra _sounds_! And the tautness in the finale is surprising for such a lyrically driven performance.









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1960)

This is just a joy to listen to. Walter's earlier mono recording has an amazingly terrifying finale, but Walter's mellower stereo recording here is perhaps easier to listen to, or at least more approachable. A Brahms cycle I would recommend to anyone.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Raymond Leppard conducts Handel

Concerti Grossi Op. 3
Concerto Grosso In C Alexander's Feast
Ouverture In D
Hornpipe In D
Overture In B Flat
Bonus inclusions :

Lotario
Estner
Admeto
Alcina
Orlando
Poro
Partenope
Ottone
English Chamber Orchestra
Philips 3 LP box, 1971


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Giuseppe Sinopoli: Philharmonia Orchestra (1992)

Seems fitting to conclude a Sinopoli spree with some Mahler. Here it is apparent that he was willing to spring from the mold, departing from whatever was fashionable, and in such a modernist-leaning work, why not take a modernist approach? I have a fantastic hour and a third in front of me.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Shoskofiev

Neo Romanza said:


> A fine set. This is the only set of Dvořák's SQs I own. I was rather satisfied with the performances and never felt the need to seek out others, which is something I don't do too often as I do like owning multiple performances of the same works.


I'm familiar with the Panocha SQ and the Prague SQ and I'm very content with both with no need to explore any further. They deliver committed playing, and the recordings are more than fine.


----------



## prlj

*Puccini Turandot Sutherland/Pavarotti/LSO/Mehta*

🤯 I had forgotten how much I absolutely love this work. I could listen to the choral parts over and over and over, and I don't even usually care for choral music!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Silvestrov
Symphony No. 5
Ural Philharmonic
Andrey Boreyko*


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Elgar

Symphony No. 2 In E Flat, Op.63
Falstaff - Symphonic Study In C Minor Op. 68
Hallé Orchestra
Seraphim 2LP box reissue, late 60’s, originally 1964


----------



## Klavierman

Some hair-raising playing here!


----------



## Rogerx

Bernardo Pasquini - Sonate per gravicembalo

Roberto Loreggian (clavicembalo - piano)

Pasquini, B: Bergamasca
Pasquini, B: Passagagli per lo Scozzese
Pasquini, B: Sonata I in Sol Minore
Pasquini, B: Sonata III in D Minore
Pasquini, B: Sonata VI in Do Maggiore
Pasquini, B: Sonata X in La Maggiore
Pasquini, B: Sonata XI in Re Maggiore
Pasquini, B: Sonata XIV in Sol Minore
Pasquini, B: Sonata XIX in La Maggiore
Pasquini, B: Sonata XV in Fa Maggiore
Pasquini, B: Sonata XXV in Mib Maggiore
Pasquini, B: Toccata con lo Scherzo del Cucco


----------



## Rogerx

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 179749
> 
> 
> *Camille Saint-Saëns* (1835-1921):* Piano concerto no.4 in C minor, op.44* (1875), as recorded in 2013 by *Gabriel Tacchino* (piano) with the *Orchestra of Radio Luxembourg*, conducted by *Louis de Froment.*
> 
> I must admit that this set is the only one I've ever heard of Saint-Saëns' piano concertos. I like it, but if anyone can recommend a far better performance / recording, please be my guest...


It is always a matter of taste, for years I swore by the Pascal Rogé, on Decca and Jean-Philippe Collard on EMI.
Now I am so excited about Alexandre Kantorow (piano) such a great sound on BIS .and almost magical playing.


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 8_
*Manuela Uhl, Michaela Kaune, Marisol Montalvo, Lioba Braun, Janina Baechle, Stefan Vinke, Michael Nagy, Albert Dohmen / Chor der Banberger Symphoniker, Tschenchischer Philharmonischer Chor Brünn, Windsbacher Knabenchor
Bamberger Symphoniker 
Jonathan Nott*
Rec. 2010
Tudor

Momentum!


----------



## sAmUiLc

__





Elgar Campoli 4PD10 [JW]: Classical CD Reviews- February 2006 MusicWeb-International


Classical CD reviews posted every day



www.musicweb-international.com


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Reger - Complete Organ Works Vol 2
Haas, organ









Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky, Lt Kije Suite
Previn/LSO









Ravel - Bolero, Rhapsodie espagnole, Daphnis and Chloe Suite 2
Honegger - Symphony 2
Munch/Orchestre de Paris 









Ibert - Concertino da camera
Tomasi - Saxophone Concerto
Ravel - Pavane for a Dead Infant
Maurice - Tableaux de Provence
Schmitt - Legende Op 66
Milhaud - Scaramouche
Shui/Singapore SO; Delangle, saxophone


----------



## annaw

*Carl Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, "Sinfonia Espansiva" (Op. 27)*
_Herbert Blomstedt_, _Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra_

I continue holding strongly onto the view that Nielsen is one of the most underrated symphonists of the late 19th and the early 20th century. A very unique symphonic style that does not quite resemble anyone else's. And since I am also somewhat addicted to fast movements, Nielsen is just a superb fit  .

Also, the recording is excellent! For some crazy reason, I don't think I have listened to the whole of Blomstedt's cycle. I think I used to have a reason but I really cannot imagine what it might have been.


----------



## Neo Romanza

annaw said:


> *Carl Nielsen: Symphony No. 3, "Sinfonia Espansiva" (Op. 27)*
> _Herbert Blomstedt_, _Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra_
> 
> I continue holding strongly onto the view that Nielsen is one of the most underrated symphonists of the late 19th and the early 20th century. A very unique symphonic style that does not quite resemble anyone else's. And since I am also somewhat addicted to fast movements, Nielsen is just a superb fit  .
> 
> Also, the recording is excellent! For some crazy reason, I don't think I have listened to the whole of Blomstedt's cycle. I think I used to have a reason but I really cannot imagine what it might have been.


Check out Blomstedt's San Francisco SO Nielsen cycle on Decca. I prefer it to his earlier EMI recordings with the Danish RSO.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rogerx said:


> It is always a matter of taste, for years I swore by the Pascal Rogé, om Decca and Jean-Philippe Collard on EMI.
> Now I am so excited about Alexandre Kantorow (piano) such a great sound on BIS .and almost magical playing.


100% agree on 'matter of taste' and also Rogé & Collard. I used to have both but one day long time ago I felt like I needed more shelf space so instead of getting more shelf I decided to get rid of one. No matter how hard I tried I couldn't come up with the favorite between the two. What decided eventually was the fact that I had a few more Rogé recordings but none other of Collard's. So the Rogé got sold.

I do not know either Tacchino's or Kantorow's but I will go back in time instead of forward and say the following is my top favorite. Her playing has such a bubbly energetic character, suits the music to a T. In the most popular 2nd concerto I feel like she is better than even Rubinstein who was known for the concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Goetz: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 & Spring Overture

Davide Cabassi (piano)

Magdeburg Philharmonic Orchestra, Kimbo Ishii


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sculthorpe
Island Songs
Amy Dickson, saxophone
Sydney SO
Benjamin Northey*











Absolutely gorgeous piece from Sculthorpe who, IMHO, was one of the great post-war composers.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Contents..








Jeanne-Marie Darré: The Early Recordings (CD)


Check out the deal on Jeanne-Marie Darré: The Early Recordings (CD) at VAIMUSIC.COM




www.vaimusic.com


----------



## Art Rock

*Pēteris Vasks: String Quartets No. 1, 3 and 4 (Spīķeru String Quartet, Wergo)*

Today and tomorrow the early morning string quartet listening is going to be by Latvian composer Pēteris Vasks (1946), one of my favourite living composers.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> *Pēteris Vasks: String Quartets No. 1, 3 and 4 (Spīķeru String Quartet, Wergo)*
> 
> Today and tomorrow the early morning string quartet listening is going to be by Latvian composer Pēteris Vasks (1946), one of my favourite living composers.


A truly fine cycle of SQs. These Wergo recordings are splendid.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: King Kristian II, incidental music, Op. 27, etc.

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä

Sibelius: Karelia Suite, Op. 11
Sibelius: King Kristian II, incidental music, Op. 27
Sibelius: Pelléas and Mélisande Suite, Op. 46


----------



## tortkis

Earle Brown: Chamber Music (Matchless)








Simon Allen / vibraphone, marimba, percussion harmonicas and various sound-producing media
Bridget Carey / viola
Tania Chen / piano
Robert Coleridge / piano
Zoe Martlew / cello
David Ryan / clarinet and bass clarinet
Andrew Sparling / clarinet and bass clarinet
John Tilbury / piano
Earle Brown / conductor on all tracks

A collection of early works by Brown, written 1952-64. December 1952 is one of the earliest graphic score works.


----------



## 13hm13

Pezel: The Alphabet Sonatas [Acronym]


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - An excellent start:

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: Octet E-flat major op. 20*

Emerson String Quartet










Boys are sometimes playing with themselves ... here by the means of overdubbing. But the result is superb.


----------



## 13hm13

Valentin Silvestrov – Symphony No. 5 - Exegi Monumentum


----------



## Klavierman

The Britten is great, but the Weinberg is a knockout!


----------



## Rogerx

Handel: Messiah

Kathleen Battle, Florence Quivar, John Aler & Samuel Ramey

Toronto Mendelssohn Choir & Toronto Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Montarsolo

No music today. Yesterday I was home for a day and I was able to listen to music.

Mozart, piano concerto 6, Daniel Barenboim










Britten, Les Illuminations Op. 18, for Soprano and String Orchestra & Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, Op. 10, for String Orchestra. Amsterdam Sinfonietta, Thompson. 










Gershwin, Rhapsody in Blue & Piano Concerto in F. Versions for two piano's. The Labeque sisters. 










Mozart, piano sonatas 7 & 8, Klára Würtz










On vinyl, Mozart, Fantasie Nr 3 C-Moll KV475, Glenn Gould


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Continuing with Shostakovich:

*Dmitri Shostakovich
Symphony No.3*


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Complete Choros, Bachianas Brasileiras, and Guitar works (Various Performers, BIS, 7 CD's)*

A fine set, which I downloaded many years ago. Playing the second and third CD, the remaining Choros works.
See also here:





__





BIS Records - The Complete Choros & Bachianas Brasileiras


7 CDs for the price of 4 The life and music of Villa-Lobos is intimately linked with the emergence of Brazil as a nation and cultural force during the first half of the 20th




bis.se


----------



## Kiki

*Astor Piazzolla*
_Las Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (arr. Roberto Molinelli) _
*Mario Stefano Pietrodarchi, bandoneon
Andrés Gabetta, violin
Cappella Gabetta*
Rec. 2018
Sony

A slow burn in glorious Technicolor!


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88/ Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Rogerx

Barber, Sibelius & Scriabin: One Movement Symphonies

Kansas City Symphony, Michael Stern

Barber: Symphony No. 1, Op. 9
Scriabin: Symphony No. 4 - 'Le Poème de l'extase', Op. 54
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105


----------



## user1




----------



## eljr

*Sacred Chants*

Grace Davidson (soprano)


> There have been many recordings of Hildegard’s works but here Grace Davidson, singing alone, unfolds a tapestry of sounds filled with exceptional purity, mellifluous continuity and a focused... — BBC Music Magazine, December 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 4th Mar 2022
*Catalogue No:* SIGCD717
*Label:* Signum
*Length:* 58 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Don Juan, Death and Transfiguration & Till Eulenspiegel’s Merry Pranks

Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, Manfred Honeck


----------



## eljr

*Matthew Locke: The Flat Consort*

Fretwork, Silas Wollston, David Miller


> Fretwork’s approach is generally weightier and more introspective [than Phantasm's] – a mood enhanced by Signum’s closer recorded balance. Fretwork captures the brooding quality of the minor-mode... — BBC Music Magazine, March 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 14th Jan 2022
*Catalogue No:* SIGCD696
*Label:* Signum
*Length:* 67 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
14th January 2022


----------



## Bourdon

Fons Luminis codex las Huelgas


----------



## eljr

HenryPenfold said:


> I have loved Vivaldi's Stabat Mater for as long as I can remember. But I have only ever listened to the two performances that are in my collection (see below). It never occurred to me to look further when I fancied listening to this work. In this day and age of streaming at our fingertips, there is no excuse........
> 
> View attachment 179697
> View attachment 179696



Seems i enjoy everything on the Vituroso Series. Do you find the same?


----------



## Rogerx

Hermann Goetz & Hans Huber: Piano Trios

Trio Fontane

Goetz: Piano Trio in G minor, Op. 1
Huber, H: Piano Trio No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 20


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent CD. I guess Salonen's Bartok is less idiomatic than many but, just as we realise that we don't need Russians to play Tchaikovsky or Czechs to play Dvorak or Brits to play Elgar, that's OK. Bartok can take it!


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36*
_
Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Evgeny Mravinsky_
Recorded: 1960-09-15
Recording Venue: Brent Town Hall, Wembley, London
Work length 41:59


----------



## sbmonty

JS Bach: Mass In B Minor, BWV 232
Hickox; Collegium Musicum 90

Planning on listening to a few versions of this amazing work over the next week.


----------



## HerbertNorman

String Quartet of the Week: * Leos Janacek - String Quartet no. 1 - Pavel haas Quartet - Supraphon*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Corelli: 12 Concerti grossi. Cd#1 Concertos 1-6. The English Concert. Cond & Harpsichord Pinnock. Archiv Produktion.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Corelli: 12 Concerti grossi. Cd#2 Concertos 7-12. The English Concert. Cond & Harpsichord Pinnock. Archiv Produktion.


----------



## Branko

sbmonty said:


> Planning on listening to a few versions of this amazing work over the next week.


Sometimes I feel as if this [b minor mass] would be the one piece I would take along, if I were only allowed one.
It took me a while to warm to it.

Do you know the Robert Shaw recordings? I know two. The 1947 is one of my favorites of this mass, even though not perfect.
There is one from 1962 live from Moscow I have not been able to get my hands on yet.
But since this was so successful last time....another appeal : If anyone has a copy or knows where to get one, please contact me. Thank you so much!


----------



## Rogerx

Respighi - Belkis Queen Of Sheba Suite et al

Minnesota Orchestra, Eiji Oue


----------



## eljr

*Vicente Lusitano: Motets*

Marian Consort


> As we have come to expect from the Marian Consort singers, their performances are well tuned, with an assured grasp of style throughout and with the sense of direction compellingly sustained. — BBC Music Magazine, November 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 23rd Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* CKD694
*Label:* Linn
*Length:* 68 minutes











Gramophone Magazine
Awards Issue 2022
Editor's Choice









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2022









International Classical Music Awards
2023
Nominated - Early Music


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Caroline Shaw: Orange*

Attacca Quartet

"Unlike much contemporary music, Shaw’s compositions exemplify what Simon Rattle long ago said about John Adams’s essence – that there’s always the sense of ‘moving forward in space’…The sophistication and dynamic refinement of the Attacca Quartet is reflected in a full, truthful recording."
- BBC Music

"‘Orange’ displays some of the hallmarks found in her choral works, in particular ab ability to present familiar ideas in strange and often unfamiliar contexts…The overriding image one gains is that of the composer as honeybee, flitting from one flower to the next, hiving musical nectar to make sounds most strange and sweet."
- Gramophone

"This eye-opening album is an invitation to consider the familiar — whether it’s the centuries-old form of the string quartet or, in the case of “Valencia,” the everyday orange...Ms. Shaw’s music takes off to discover surprising melodic turns with irresistible joy and wonder."

Link to complete recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com








Spoiler: Attacca Quartet - Caroline Shaw's "Plan & Elevation: IV. The Orangery"


----------



## Vasks

*Suppe - Overture to "Fatinitza" (Walter/Marco Polo)
Brahms - Piano Trio #2 (BorodinTrio/Chandos)
J. Strauss, Jr. - Intermezzo from "A Thousand & One Nights" (Walter/Marco Polo)*


----------



## eljr

*Miloslav Kabeláč: Mystery of Time*

Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra, Marko Ivanovic

*Release Date:* 30th Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* SU43122
*Label:* Supraphon
*Length:* 76 minutes


----------



## haziz




----------



## HenryPenfold

eljr said:


> Seems i enjoy everything on the Vituroso Series. Do you find the same?


Yes, same here - the Pergolesi is a fave, too


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Cello Concerto

Kian Soltani (cello), Staatskapelle Berlin, Daniel Barenboim


Dvořák: 4 Romantic Pieces, Op. 75
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Dvořák: Gypsy Melodies (7), Op. 55 (B104)
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Magnard, Symphony No. 4*

David Hurwitz recommends this recording. He likens it it to what Klemperer would do; in other words, though the orchestration is thick/dense/layered/whatever, you can still hear all the parts.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Concerto in E-flat major for chamber orchestra, "Dumbarton Oaks"
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Jukka-Pekka Saraste*

From this set -










Next up:

*Schnittke
Concerto Grosso No. 1
Gidon Kremer (violin), Tatjana Grindenko (violin), Yuri Smirnov (harpsichord)
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Heinrich Schiff*










Which will be followed by:

*Henze
Undine
London Sinfonietta
Oliver Knussen*


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Suite for viola and small orchestra, Flos Campi
John McEwen: Viola Concerto
(BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales, Martyn Brabbins, Lawrence Power, Hyperion)*

The two RVW works are rather well-known, and very good. The curiosity here is the viola concerto by his contemporary colleague John McEwen (1868-1948), one of the best viola concertos of the century for me. As one critic from The Herald said: "Lawrence Power plays with a tone as dark as a cello, and a technique as agile as a violinist's: the ideal combination".


----------



## haziz

Thanks to Rogerx for the inspiration. I have not listened to this album in years!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Once As I Remember *

This is an outstanding collection of Christmas music from the Renaissance to the 20th Century, with wonderful singing by the Monteverdi Choir.


----------



## Knorf

*Leoš Janáček:* String Quartet No. 1
Leipziger Streichquartett 

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread, one of my all-time favorite quartets.


----------



## Enthusiast

How many recordings of Vingt Regards do I need? I'll know when I get there.


----------



## Rogerx

Enthusiast said:


> How many recordings of Vingt Regards do I need? I'll know when I get there.




I have a tip for you:





Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos 3, 4 & 5 'L'Égyptien'

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 82 in C major "The Bear", No. 83 in G minor "The Hen", and No. 84 in E-flat major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer


----------



## Chat Noir

Manxfeeder said:


> *Magnard, Symphony No. 4*
> 
> David Hurwitz recommends this recording. He likens it it what Klemperer would do; in other words, though the orchestration is thick/dense/layered/whatever, you can still hear all the parts.


I'll have to check out this one. I like the Magnard symphonies.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Philidor

Intubinating again.

*Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 4 A major "Sinfonia lirica" (1943/78)*

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Malx

A couple of recordings of this weeks string quartet selection:
*Janáček, String Quartet No. 1 'The Kreutzer Sonata' - Calidore Quartet & Talich Quartet.*


----------



## Neo Romanza

It's great to see the Janáček SQs getting so much 🧡 in this thread lately. These are complete masterworks and anyone with an interest in 20th Century chamber music, needs these works in their collection, IMHO.


----------



## Enthusiast

Rogerx said:


> I have a tip for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


Yes, that's a really good one!


----------



## eljr

*Krzysztof Penderecki: Piano Concerto 'Resurrection' & Symphony No. 2 'Christmas'*

Barry Douglas (piano), Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrzej Boreyko

*Release Date:* 2nd Dec 2022
*Catalogue No:* ACD299
*Label:* CD Accord
*Length:* 68 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

A bit more Terry Riley: his Requiem for Adam.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various orchestral and chamber works 
part seven for late afternoon and early evening.

Piano Concerto no.2 in B-flat op.83 (1878-81):









_Nänie_ [_Funeral Song_] for mixed choir and orchestra
op.82 [Text: Friedrich Schiller] (1881):
_Gesang der Parzen_ [_Song of the Fates_] for mixed choir and orchestra
op.89 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1882):









Piano Trio no.2 in C op.87 (1880-82):









String Quintet no.1 in F op.88 (1882):


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 10 (Cooke III)_
*Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Eliahu Inbal *
Rec. 2011 Live
RCO Live

Sweet and warm-hearted!


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart Symphonies: 14, 18, 20, 39 and 41

Boston Symphony Orchestra, James Levine

Release Date: 21st Jul 2010
Catalog No: BSOCL1001
Label: BSO Classics
Length: 2 hours 13 minutes


----------



## Chilham

Earlier today:









Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
Max Pommer, MDR Leipzig Radio Symphony Orchestra









Crumb: Makrokosmos
Yoshiko Simizu

On deck:









Crumb: Ancient Voices of Children
Fuat Kent, Ensemble New Art, Marie-Louise Bourbeau, Veronika Schaaf


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sonatas & Partitas by J S Bach

I paid meagerly four bucks for the set long time ago through Berkshire Record Outlet, but it is the greatest violin recording ever to me. 😘😍🥰

I also have an expensive Japanese CD version, but I prefer this one. 

On LP, what they ask is what you pay if you want one and are lucky enough to find one. I once saw an auction with the going price of several thousand dollars with multiple biddings already. Of course, I passed up. I am not that rich or crazy. 😜🤪


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> How many recordings of Vingt Regards do I need? I'll know when I get there.



I hope that you have listened to this one......


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> I hope that you have listened to this one......


I did hear it but I don't have it. Oh no! You're going to say I have to buy it.


----------



## Branko

I know I must be mad. But I rather like this one.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

William Byrd: Early Latin Church Music, Propers for Christmas Day. The Byrd Edition 2. The Cardinall's Musick. Cond. Carwood. ASV Ltd.


----------



## Enthusiast

The end of today's listening: suites from the Fairy Queen and the Prophetess.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> I did hear it but I don't have it. Oh no! You're going to say I have to buy it.


yes yes yes yes yes yes yes......................................................


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Joachim Raff

My Disc for today:








A set of rarities that are rarely performed. Beautiful works that were composed to show off Hummel's Pianist skills. Nothing to dislike here.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> The end of today's listening: suites from the Fairy Queen and the Prophetess.



you have a pm...


----------



## Philidor

Next Holmboe ...

*Vagn Holmboe: Symphony No. 4 "Sinfonia sacra" op. 29 (1941, rev. 1945)*

The Jutland Opera Choir
Aarhus Symphona Orchestra
Orwel Arwel Hughes










Cool music.


----------



## Bourdon

Shostakovich


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Dmitri Shostakovich
Symphony No.4*








Anyway, before diving into Shostakovich's symphonies again, I'll finish watching the broadcast from Teatro alla Scala: 

*Modest Mussorgsky
Boris Godunov*

Riccardo Chailly & Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala

First time I've listened to it, so far it is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Prokofiev: Violin Concertos 1 & 2, Stravinsky: Concerto in D for Violin and Orchestra. Lin: Violin. Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra cond. Salonen. Sony Classical.


----------



## Art Rock

*Giuseppe Verdi: La Forza del Destino (St. Petersburg Orchestra and Chorus, Valery Gergiev, Galina Gorchakova, Gegam Grigorian, Nikolai Putilin, Mikhail Kit et al, Philips, 3 CD's)*


Continuing replaying my Verdi operas. So far, there were no major shifts in appreciation compared to previous spins. Also not for this one. It is pleasant listening, but it never grabs me, unlike say Donizetti or Puccini.


----------



## Malx

A couple of English Symphonies.
*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 4 - LSO, Sir Antonio Pappano.
Elgar, Symphony No 2 - Philharmonia Orchestra, Andrew Davis.*

Both live recordings, both first rate performances and both in very good sound.


----------



## alinkner1

*Tristan Murail* (b.1947): _ensemble works_
Ensemble CAIRN


----------



## Bourdon

Shostakovich

Symhony No.1


----------



## Merl

I have a big soft spot for Hartmann's 1st Quartet. This is a fine performance of this meaty work.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59 No 2 - Leipziger Streichquartett.*

A new arrival purchased after sampling on Qobuz and spotting a good offer on 'zon. First spin of the disc.


----------



## Bourdon

Malx said:


> *Beethoven, String Quartet Op 59 No 2 - Leipziger Streichquartett.*
> 
> A new arrival purchased after sampling on Qobuz and spotting a good offer on 'zon. First spin of the disc.



I wish you great fun with your new purchase


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> *Leoš Janáček:* String Quartet No. 1
> Leipziger Streichquartett
> 
> This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread, one of my all-time favorite quartets.


How are these performances @Knorf? Goodness knows I don't need any more performances of these SQs, but I do love the Leipziger Streichquartett's work (especially their Beethoven, Schubert and Second Viennese School recordings).


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this all-*Henze* recording (w/ *Markus Stenz et. al.* --- it's truly outstanding:


----------



## Chilham

Gubaidulina: Offertorium
Charles Dutoit, Boston Symphony Orchestra, Gidon Kremer


----------



## eljr

*Byrd: Psalmes, Songs and Sonnets (1611)*

The Sixteen, Fretwork, Harry Christophers


> The choir is at its best in the full choral works such as the anthem ‘Turn Our Captivity’ where they impressively shape and unfold the music...this is a significant and welcome addition to Byrd’s... — BBC Music Magazine, December 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* COR16193
*Label:* Coro
*Length:* 89 minutes










Record Review
8th October 2022









Gramophone Magazine
November 2022
Recording of the Month


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Branko said:


> I know I must be mad. But I rather like this one.
> 
> View attachment 179804


His glacial tempos just don't work for me, but I'm glad you like it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

If my memory serves me right, this is the last commercial recording by the Little K.


----------



## starthrower

Nos. 5 & 6

I'm becoming a bigger fan of the 5th the more I listen to this symphony. The 6th didn't really grab me on this recording. I'm more used to Nagano. After a few days listening to these recordings I can say the string sound is beautiful but the brass was recorded a bit crudely. It's certainly not a beautiful sound.









Listening to the Mandarin for the first time in several years.


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing this all-*Henze* recording (w/ *Markus Stenz et. al.* --- it's truly outstanding:


One of my favorite Henze recordings! Some great listening on this page today!


----------



## Branko

Bachtoven 1 said:


> His glacial tempos just don't work for me, but I'm glad you like it.


Glacial .....I think he pulls it off. And I find no lack of intensity in it. Nor a lack of subtlety Whereas I do in some of the faster ones.
But then I also like his Art of Fuge. For different reasons though. Absolutely fascinating.

Someone recommended a Ravel recording of his to me some time ago that I also really like. And just now, as I am checking on Spotify, I see there is quite a bit more to discover.


----------



## vincula

The Night, Brahms & Back(at my)haus 










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> One of my favorite Henze recordings! Some great listening on this page today!


Yeah, I certainly dig it. I have a pretty large Henze CD collection and I've felt I've neglected it for too long.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, String Quartet No. 1*

Stamitz Quartet. I just finished Martinu's 6th symphony, and now I'm getting into the quartets. Why don't I listen to this composer more than I do?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two tragic symphonies with one conductor at the helm:

*Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 6 in B minor, Op. 74, "Pathétique"
Berliner Philharmoniker

Suk
Symphony No. 2, Op. 27, "Asrael"
Orchester der Komischen Oper Berlin

Kirill Petrenko*

From these new acquisitions -


----------



## Monsalvat

Franz Schubert: _Winterreise_, D 911
Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, baritone; Jorg Demus, piano (1965)


----------



## starthrower

Disc One: Les Illuminations / Serenade / Nocturne

Les Illuminations is the Marriner recording with soprano, Heather Harper.


----------



## Neo Romanza

@starthrower what did you think of _The Miraculous Mandarin_ with Fischer?


----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> @starthrower what did you think of _The Miraculous Mandarin_ with Fischer?


I don't like the sound of the Philips CD. Pretty crude mastering so I couldn't turn it up. Now I remember why I don't play that disc. But no complaints about the music.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Metropolitan Opera Gala honoring Sir Rudolf Bing (1972)


Metropolitan Opera Gala honoring Sir Rudolf Bing (1972). DG: E4776540. Buy download online. Metropolitan Opera Orchestra



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> I don't like the sound of the Philips CD. Pretty crude mastering so I couldn't turn it up. Now I remember why I don't play that disc. But no complaints about the music.


That's a shame. I've never had any complaints about Philips' audio quality, but definitely try the Dohnányi/Wiener Philharmoniker recording on Decca. It'll knock your socks off and the WP play this music with their fangs out. I love hearing them in modernist works, because it kind of gives more of an opportunity to show off what they can do.

It's actually been reissued on Decca Eloquence not too long ago, so if you can find it for a good price, I'd say jump on it (the Stravinsky is equally well-played):


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## starthrower

Neo Romanza said:


> That's a shame. I've never had any complaints about Philips' audio quality,


Me either except for that Fischer CD which has crappy sound. I don't know if it's the recording or the mastering but it sounds pretty awful.


----------



## Bkeske

Leonard Bernstein conducts Vaughan Williams

Symphony No. 4 In F Minor
Serenade To Music. 
The New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Columbia Masterworks 1968


----------



## Neo Romanza

starthrower said:


> Me either except for that Fischer CD which has crappy sound. I don't know if it's the recording or the mastering but it sounds pretty awful.


I'm actually listening to it now (I won't listen to the whole piece), but I'm inclined to agree with you. It lacks a certain bite in the higher and lower frequencies. Also, the recorded volume level should've been sat much higher. Fischer is great in this repertoire and performance-wise, it doesn't disappoint. Anyway, the audio quality isn't terrible, but it's certainly not one of their better sounding recordings --- that's for sure.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bkeske said:


> Leonard Bernstein conducts Vaughan Williams
> 
> Symphony No. 4 In F Minor
> Serenade To Music.
> The New York Philharmonic Orchestra
> Columbia Masterworks 1968


This is still my definitive performance of RVW's 4th. Bernstein nailed it. I don't own the LP, but I own it on CD as part of that "Royal Edition" series. Great stuff!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Re: Jon Vickers

He is known for and admired for his intelligent approach to his roles in general. But I am not sure I am for that always. I'll use his famous portrayals of Tristan, Otello, Grimes, Florestan as example. Of them, I don't think the first three characters are not necessarily that intelligent. Surely they must possess innate intelligence but not well-cultured one. But Vickers' intelligent approach sometimes spills over to the characters he portrays. Therefore to me Florestan is the only character that fits Vickers' style of singing. The bigger offender (?) is Jonas Kaufmann these days. He imbues every role he sings with too much of that. His Don José (or Cavaradossi) is a superintelligent, deep thinker. 🤓 In a similar vein but on a slightly different issue, I am against, for example, super-luxurious sound Karajan offers on his Cavalleria Rusticana when the story is about peasants. I prefer Santini's with Rome Opera's somewhat crude sound. Just my two cents. 🧐


----------



## Bkeske

Neo Romanza said:


> This is still my definitive performance of RVW's 4th. Bernstein nailed it. I don't own the LP, but I own it on CD as part of that "Royal Edition" series. Great stuff!


Agreed, Bernstein keeps you both on the edge of your seat, and also shoves you into the dark recesses of this Symphony. To say it is emotionally dynamic would be an understatement.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, String Quartet No. 2*

Stamitz Quartet


----------



## Bkeske

The Music Group Of London; Vaughan Williams

On Wenlock Edge (From "A Shropshire Lad"—A.E. Housman)
The Water Mill 
The New Ghost 
Ten Blake Songs For Voice And Oboe
Eileen Croxford cello, Janet Craxton Oboe, Christopher Wellington viola, Frances Mason & Hugh Bean violin, David Parkhouse & Jennifer Partridge piano, Ian Partridge Tenor
EMI/Odeon 1971


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Piano Sonata No. 28 Op. 101_
*Paul Badura-Skoda*
Rec. 1978
Auvidis-Astrée

A happy affair. Badura-Skoda's reading sounds more like contentment than (say Brautigam's) exuberance.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Beethoven
String Quartets Nos. 15 & 16
Leipziger Streichquartett*










I own three sets of Beethoven's SQs: Artemis, Ébène and Leipziger. I have to say this one with the Leipziger is my favorite overall.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Hogwash

A classic performance!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Hogwash

Mesmerizing


----------



## Bkeske

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams

Symphony No.5 In D Major
Philharmonia Orchestra
Angel 1962


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Intense but beautiful music. Their playing is spectacular, and the sound is good if a little too spacious.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schubert
Schubert: Quartet in A minor, D 804, Op. 29
Leipziger Streichquartett*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bachtoven 1 said:


> Intense but beautiful music. Their playing is spectacular, and the sound is good if a little too spacious.


A great recording. It's the only one I have of Weinberg's _Cello Sonatas_. Would you recommend any others? I know there are a few more recordings of these works out there.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult conducts Vaughan Williams

Symphony No. 6 In E Minor
The Lark Ascending. 
New Philharmonia Orchestra with Hugh Bean, violin. 
Angel 1968


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Reger - Complete Organ Works Vol 3
Haas, organ









Mozart - Don Giovanni
Giulini/Philharmonia; Wachter, Sutherland, Alva, Frick, Schwarzkopf, Taddei, Cappuccili, Sciutti









Bruckner - Symphony 6
Poscher/Bruckner Orchester Linz









Smetana - String Quartets
Smetana Quartet


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Neo Romanza said:


> A great recording. It's the only one I have of Weinberg's _Cello Sonatas_. Would you recommend any others? I know there are a few more recordings of these works out there.


The only other one I have is on the Prada Digital label. I haven’t compared them, but I recall liking it very much.


----------



## Rogerx

Dussek, F X: Sinfonia in G major, Altner G2, etc.

Helios 18, Marie-Louise Oschatz


Dussek, F X: Sinfonia in E flat major, Altner Eb3
Dussek, F X: Sinfonia in F major, Altner F4
Dussek, F X: Sinfonia in G major, Altner G2


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bachtoven 1 said:


> The only other one I have is on the Prada Digital label. I haven’t compared them, but I recall liking it very much.


Very nice. Praga Digitals is a fine label. I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Glazunov
Suite caractéristique, Op. 9
Scènes de Ballet, Op. 52
USSR State SO
Svetlanov*

From this 2-CD set -










Next up:

*Rimsky-Korsakov
Symphony No. 2, Op. 9, "Antar"
Gothenburg SO
Järvi*


----------



## Floeddie

Respighi, Ottorino; Symphonic Poems Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Enrique Batiz (1991)


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> How are these performances @Knorf? Goodness knows I don't need any more performances of these SQs, but I do love the Leipziger Streichquartett's work (especially their Beethoven, Schubert and Second Viennese School recordings).


They're excellent!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> They're excellent!


Damn, now I need another recording of them! Thanks, @Knorf!


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Lemminkainen Legends & Tapiola

Helsinki Philharmonic Orchestra, Leif Segerstam



*Jean Sibelius (Finland Swedish: born Johan Julius Christian Sibelius8 December 1865 – 20 September 1957*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work for the night:

*Zemlinsky
Lyrische Symphonie, Op. 18
Håkan Hagegård (baritone), Alessandra Marc (soprano)
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly*


----------



## Rogerx

Martinů: Double Concertos for Violin and Piano

Momo & Mari Kodama (piano), Sarah & Deborah Nemtanu (violin), Magali Demesse (viola), Orchestre Philharmonique de Marseille, Lawrence Foster

Martinů: Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra, H292
Martinů: Concerto in D major for two violins and orchestra H329
Martinů: Rhapsody-Concerto for Viola and Orchestra



*Bohuslav Martinů, (born December 8, 1890, *, Bohemia, Austria-Hungary died August 28, 1959


----------



## 13hm13

Silvestrov: Two Pieces from "Kitsch-Music for Piano" / String Quartet No.1 / Symphony No.5
Valentin Silvestrov , Irina Plotnikova , Lysenko Quartet , Roman Kofman , Kiev Conservatoire Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Pēteris Vasks: String Quartets No. 2 and 5 (Spīķeru String Quartet, Wergo)*

Yesterday and today the early morning string quartet listening is by Latvian composer Pēteris Vasks (1946), one of my favourite living composers. I'm throwing in his recent sixth for good measure in a live recording on YouTube (link).


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Neo Romanza said:


> A great recording. It's the only one I have of Weinberg's _Cello Sonatas_. Would you recommend any others? I know there are a few more recordings of these works out there.


I briefly compared them via Qobuz...the Praga Digitals has considerably better sound and more intense playing.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bachtoven 1 said:


> I briefly compared them via Qobuz...the Praga Digitals has considerably better sound and more intense playing.


Thanks! I'll see if I can find the physical copy of it.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Starting the Mendelssohn string quartet cycle. 

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet E-flat major (1823)*

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Ponce: Guitar Music, Vol. 1

Adam Holzman (guitar)


Ponce, M: 3 Canciones Populares Mexicanas
Ponce, M: Alborada
Ponce, M: Canción
Ponce, M: Courante
Ponce, M: Estrellita
Ponce, M: Matinal
Ponce, M: Mazurka
Ponce, M: Postlude
Ponce, M: Rumba
Ponce, M: Scherzino Mexicano
Ponce, M: Six Preludes
Ponce, M: Tropico
Ponce, M: Twenty Four Preludes
Ponce, M: Valse
Ponce, M: Vespertina


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Neo Romanza said:


> Thanks! I'll see if I can find the physical copy of it.


Can you playback FLAC files? I think it will be easier and cheaper to find it as a download. I see that one seller on Amazon is selling it for $60!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Bachtoven 1 said:


> Can you playback FLAC files? I think it will be easier and cheaper to find it as a download. I see that one seller on Amazon is selling it for $60!


Thanks for the offer, but I actually found a copy on Discogs for an okay price (much cheaper than $60!). I can't playback FLAC, but I have an app that converts the FLAC to 320 kbps AAC, which is how I've ripped my CDs to my hard drive.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Morning listening:

*Claude Debussy
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune*








Such colourful, floating and immersive music; great interpretation from Boulez.


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Gaspard de la nuit 
Le Tombeau de Couperin 
Valses nobles et sentimentales _
*Gwendolyn Mok*
Rec. ????
MSR Classics 

Never heard of pianist Gwendolyn Mok until I discovered this set of Ravel's complete piano works when I was searching for Ravel recordings played on a period piano. Two things caught my attention. First, it was played on an Érard period piano, one that Ravel knew. Second, these performances are fast so I ought to like them. Therefore I went over to Spotify for a listen. Unfortunately, Spotify's sound quality is poor as always, and perhaps the recording quality isn't good to begin with, so it sounds ugly. To add insult to injury, I found Ms. Mok's playing in the fast passages mostly incoherent, although there are a few moments of inspiration, e.g. the relatively slow Fugue in Le Tombeau de Couperin. Well, Amazon is asking for an arm and a leg for this 2-CD set anyway, while Presto offers no booklet and hence no recording data. Easy decision then. My money's safe.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: David, König in Jerusalem

Sibylla Rubens (soprano), Alison Browner (contralto), Christian Elsner (tenor), Johannes Chum (tenor), Oliver Widmer (bass-baritone), Franz-Josef Selig (bass), Bruno Ganz (speaker)

Munich Radio Symphony Orchestra, Leopold Hager

First spin ever.


----------



## Chilham

Takemitsu: November Steps
Katsuya Yokoyama, Kinshi Tsuruta, Saito Kinen Orchestra, Louwrens Langevoort, Wilhelm Hellweg









Takemitsu: A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
Marin Alsop, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra









Henze: Symphony No. 7
Marek Janowski, Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin









Barraqué: Sonata for Piano 
Herbert Henck


----------



## Malx

I've spent the last couple of hours in the company of *Janáček’s String Quartet No1* listening to the various recordings I have on the shelves including the two below by the *Takács Quartet & Pavel Haas Quartet.*


----------



## HerbertNorman

Like @Malx I too am listening to the recordings I have of the *String Quartet no.1 by Leos Janacek* . This morning the *Hagen Quartett * and the *Vlach Quartet Prague* are the ones performing this beautiful piece!


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13/ Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Poisoned Kiss Overture, Fantasia on Sussex Folk Tunes for Cello and Orchestra, Bucolic Suite, In The Fen Country, Three Portraits From "The England Of Elizabeth" (Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Karl-Heinz Steffens, Martin Rummel, Capriccio)*

An interesting collection of mostly less known RVW works for orchestra, spanning a period of 55 years.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Symphony No. 3 in C Minor 'Organ'

Noah Geller (violin, Noah Geller (violin), Mark Gibbs (cello), Jan Kraybill (organ)

Kansas City Symphony, Michael Stern



Saint-Saëns: Introduction & Rondo capriccioso, Op. 28
Saint-Saëns: La Muse et le Poète, Op. 132


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 7_
*Lucerne Festival Orchestra 
Claudio Abbado*
Rec. 2005 Live
EuroArts

The liveliest of Abbado's M7s in my opinion. It's like a hysterical man in a buttoned up tuxedo contently tiptoeing to an antique minuet dance - this description may sound incomprehensible, even satirical - but honestly, I think this M7 has all those elements blended together in a coherent and convincing way.


----------



## Branko

Listening to Igor Levit playing JS Bach Partitas BWV 825-830 on the piano. 
Very enjoyable.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*W. A. Mozart
String Quartet No. 19 'Dissonance' *


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 6 - LSO, Sir Antonio Pappano.*

This performance is with each listen adding itself to the very top layer of VW 6 recordings, imo of course.


----------



## Rogerx

Weinberg - Chamber Music

Gidon Kremer (violin), Yulianna Avdeeva (piano), Giedrė Dirvanauskaitė (cello)



Weinberg: Pieces (3) for Violin & Piano
Weinberg: Sonata for Violin & Piano No. 6, Op. 136
Weinberg: Trio for piano, violin and cello, Op. 24 (1945)





*Mieczysław Weinberg Pools ; Warschau, 8 december ; 1919 – Moskou ; 26 februari 1996*


----------



## Bourdon

A great recording in which it is crystal clear how Buxtehude influenced and inspired Bach.


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Caroline Shaw: Narrow Sea*

Sō Percussion (drums, marimba, vibraphone, percussion, synthesizer, organ, piano), Gilbert Kalish (piano), Dawn Upshaw (vocals, percussion), Caroline Shaw (organ)

"Shaw continues to make waves with her imaginative and expressive works that glide effortlessly between genres. This short but exquisite disc showcases Shaw’s 2017 Narrow Sea, recorded by its outstanding original performers...The five-movement work is at once joyful and mesmeric spare, but Shaw is unafraid to spin a tune and the paired songs that open and close the work have a wonderful lilt which Upshaw carries off with gorgeous lyricism."
- BBC Music Magazine

Link to complete recording - 





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius - Complete Piano Quartets

Jaakko Kuusisto (violin), Satu Vänskä (violin), Taneli Turunen (cello), Folke Gräsbeck (piano), Peter Lönnqvist (piano), Harri Viitanen (harmonium)


Sibelius: Andante cantabile in E flat major, JS30B for piano and harmonium
Sibelius: Ljunga Wirginia ‘Opera' for violin, cello and piano four hands
Sibelius: Quartet in C minor, JS156 for two violins, cello and piano
Sibelius: Quartet in D minor, JS157 for two violins, cello and piano
Sibelius: Quartet in G minor, JS158 for violin, cello, piano and harmonium
Sibelius: Scherzo in E minor, JS165 for violin, cello and piano four hands


----------



## Vasks

*Frohlich - Passion Music Overture (Tschupp/Jecklin)
Bruckner - String Quintet in F (Vienna Phil Quintet/Eloquence)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Giuseppe Verdi: Un Ballo In Maschera (Wiener Philharmoniker, Wiener Staatsopernchor, Herbert von Karajan, Placido Domingo, Josephine Barstow, Leo Nucci, Sumi Jo et al, DG, 2 CD's)*

Another Verdi opera to replay and catalogue.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Strauss*, Richard (1864-1949)

*Concerto for Oboe* and small orchestra in D major
*Christina Gomez Godo*y - Oboe
West-Eastern Divan Orchestra
Daniel Barenboim - Conductor





*Don Quiote*, Op. 35
*Louisa Tuck* - Cello
*Catherine Bullock* - Viola
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily Petrenko - Conductor


----------



## MartinDB

Neo Romanza said:


> How are these performances @Knorf? Goodness knows I don't need any more performances of these SQs, but I do love the Leipziger Streichquartett's work (especially their Beethoven, Schubert and Second Viennese School recordings).


From memory their Brahms, particularly the piano quintet, are wonderful recordings too.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 9 in D Minor

Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanislaw Skrowaczewski


----------



## HerbertNorman

*J.S.Bach - Well-Tempered Clavier Book I and II - Sviatoslav Richter*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Some Christmas music. Carols from Trinity. CD#1 The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge dir. Marlow. Conifer Classics.


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 1

Villa-Lobos Trio


Bruno-Videla: Yumba-Verwandlung
Piazzólla: Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas
Piazzólla: Invierno Porteño
Piazzólla: Otoño Porteño
Piazzólla: Primavera Porteña
Piazzólla: Verano Porteño
Piazzólla: Las cuatro Estaciones
Villa-Lobos: Piano Trio No. 1 in C min


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Henze
Ode to the West Wind
Siegfried Palm, cello
Bavarian RSO
Henze*


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 2* in C major, Op. 61
Giuseppe Sinopoli: Wiener Philharmoniker (1983)


----------



## Bourdon

Zoltán Kodály 

Háry János Suite Op. 15 
Symphony In C Major


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two more before work --- two brass sonatas from *Hindemith*:

*Trumpet Sonata
Trombone Sonata
Ensemble Villa Musica*


















Hindemith is another one of those composers I need to spend more time with. I own A LOT of Hindemith CDs. I was lucky to find this complete chamber music series with the Ensemble Villa Musica on MDG last year or so. There are 10 volumes in all (7 of which are numbered 1-7 and the other three are unnumbered). Good luck finding them now! I believe they're all out-of-print.


----------



## Montarsolo

Händel, Messiah, Pinnock. Spotify.

_How beautiful are the feet of them that preach the gospel of peace and bring glad tidings of good things._


----------



## starthrower

No.7

Just finished the Jochum / Dresden but I had to listen to this symphony again. The finale is a letdown but the the rest is beautiful. And the adagio? Devastating!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Gustav Mahler*
> _Symphony No. 7_
> *Lucerne Festival Orchestra
> Claudio Abbado*
> Rec. 2005 Live
> EuroArts
> 
> The liveliest of Abbado's M7s in my opinion. It's like a hysterical man in a buttoned up tuxedo contently tiptoeing to an antique minuet dance - this description may sound incomprehensible, even satirical - but honestly, I think this M7 has all those elements blended together in a coherent and convincing way.


One of the things that always surprised me was Abbado never recorded _Das Lied von der Erde_. He was such a great Mahlerian. I guess he just didn't like the work? Rather curious.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann - Piano Quintet & String Quartets

with Christian Zacharias (piano)

Leipzig String Quartet


Schumann: Piano Quintet in E flat major, Op. 44
Schumann: String Quartets, Op. 41 Nos. 1-3
Schumann: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 41 No. 1
Schumann: String Quartet No. 2 in F major, Op. 41 No. 2
Schumann: String Quartet No. 3 in A major, Op. 41 No. 3


----------



## Joachim Raff

My disc for today:








Deeply moving music. This is a great disc and the recording is spot on.


----------



## sAmUiLc

On this CD, the best item is Metamorphosen, not the better known 4 Last Songs which is just OK for me. Death and Transfiguration is also one of the best.

When I was growing up, I thought Karajan was everything. As I dug deeper into classical music I realized it wasn't so (no one is). So his nawabari has shrunk quite a bit in my world. Still in Strauss, Sibelius and various operas (Italian, French, German), he is often unsurpassed. Another important point to me is that he never sold or cheapened his art for the commercial BS, like 3 Tenors or Andrea Bocelli type. I respect that. Also I heard he financed many times with his own money the projects that the record companies objected (ex. the 2nd Viennese School recordings). The man was an island unto himself.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Neo Romanza said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I actually found a copy on Discogs for an okay price (much cheaper than $60!). I can't playback FLAC, but I have an app that converts the FLAC to 320 kbps AAC, which is how I've ripped my CDs to my hard drive.


That's good. I'm glad I bought the SACD when it was readily available!


----------



## Shaughnessy

Neo Romanza said:


> One of the things that always surprised me was Abbado never recorded _Das Lied von der Erde_. He was such a great Mahlerian. I guess he just didn't like the work? Rather curious.


There's a live performance that he did in 2011 with the BPO, Jonas Kauffmann and Anne Sofie von Otter that is available through the Digital Concert Hall - which has a free trial period -









Digital Concert Hall


The Digital Concert Hall is the online concert hall of the Berliner Philharmoniker. Here you can see the orchestra’s concerts live or as recordings in the archive.




www.digitalconcerthall.com





and there's this review of the performance -





__





Abbado Mahler Das Lied von der Erde Berlin - review







classical-iconoclast.blogspot.com





And a brief clip -



Spoiler: Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde / Kaufmann · Abbado · Berliner Philharmoniker


----------



## MartinDB

After a work-related hiatus from listening, I am trying Malcolm Arnold for the first time. This is part of an ongoing project getting-to-know certain 20th century British composers who I have largely neglected up to now (to my detriment, I now realise). Today's new works are symphonies are 7, 8 & 9. I picked these up (I can't find an image for #9) in a library sale and am now waiting for the Naxos symphonies box to arrive.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Shaughnessy said:


> There's a live performance that he did in 2011 with the BPO and Jonas Kauffmann and Anne Sofie von Otter that is available through the Digital Concert Hall - which has a free trial period -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Concert Hall
> 
> 
> The Digital Concert Hall is the online concert hall of the Berliner Philharmoniker. Here you can see the orchestra’s concerts live or as recordings in the archive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.digitalconcerthall.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there's this review of the performance -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbado Mahler Das Lied von der Erde Berlin - review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classical-iconoclast.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a brief clip -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde / Kaufmann · Abbado · Berliner Philharmoniker


Thanks for this! Let's hope it gets a physical CD release or at the very least, becomes available as an audio-only digital download.


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Complete Choros, Bachianas Brasileiras, and Guitar works (Various Performers, BIS, 7 CD's)*

A fine set, which I downloaded many years ago. Playing the fourth, fifth and sixth CD, the complete Bachianas Brasileiras.

See also here:





__





BIS Records - The Complete Choros & Bachianas Brasileiras


7 CDs for the price of 4 The life and music of Villa-Lobos is intimately linked with the emergence of Brazil as a nation and cultural force during the first half of the 20th




bis.se


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Peter Maxwell Davies: Naxos Quartets No.1 & 2. Maggini Quartet. Naxos.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Well, I decided to lay out of work today...thank goodness for sick pay. Now, hopefully, I'll have some time to catch up on some recordings I've been meaning to get around to or revisit.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various orchestral and chamber works 
part eight for late afternoon and early evening.

Symphony no.3 in F op.90 (1883):
Symphony no.4 in E-minor op.98 (1884-85):









Cello Sonata no.2 in F op.99 (1886):









Piano Trio no.3 in C-minor op.101 (1886):


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now it's time for another *Prokofiev* listening session:

*Piano Sonatas Nos. 6 & 7
Matti Raekallio*

From this OOP set -










*Piano Concerto No. 5 in G major, Op. 55
Boris Berman, piano
Scottish National Orchestra
Järvi*










*Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
Shlomo Mintz, violin
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Claudio Abbado*










*String Quartet No. 2 in F Major, Op. 92
Pavel Haas Quartet*


----------



## Floeddie

The Best of Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Still the Grieg album with violin sonatas by Eldbjørg Hemsing. No. 2 has been the one on repeat now  I used to love Grieg, but had a long period that I didn't care so much and rather listened to some "hardcore" authentic folk music instead. I decided that I should know his works better and the violin sonatas are the thing now. His string quartet in g-minor is pretty hot too!


----------



## 13hm13

*LvB / Jochum (DG) -- Symph 4* (from this first listening of this recording, it seems as I'm hearing 4 for the *first* time ... hmmm ... very curious)


----------



## Georgieva

* Bach - Johannes-Passion*


----------



## Georgieva

J. S. Bach 
Cantatas


----------



## Lisztianwagner

On youtube:

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony No.5*








One of the best recordings of Mahler 5 I've ever listened, very passionate, powerful, but also introspective, full of intensity and energy; it always moves me whenever I listen to it.


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> One of the things that always surprised me was Abbado never recorded _Das Lied von der Erde_. He was such a great Mahlerian. I guess he just didn't like the work? Rather curious.


Why Abbado never recorded Das Lied von der Erde for a commercial record is beyond me. However, he did perform it in Berlin, which is available from the Digital Concert Hall, with Anne Sofie von Otter and Jonas Kaufmann. It was a good performance with a few wobbles if I remember correctly.

EDIT: Just saw that the question has been answered. Never mind. Honestly I think the BPO is guilty of not including it in their Mahler edition, or for that matter any version of DLVDE, as well #10.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quintet Op 29 - Nash Ensemble.*

Maybe not my favourite Beethoven but these players certainly make this a very listenable work.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Roger Sessions: Quintet for 2 Violins, 2 Violas and Cello. Canons ( to the memory of Stravinsky), Six pieces for Cello and String Quartet No.1. The Group for Contemporary Music. Naxos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, String Quartet No. 3*

Stamitz Quartet


----------



## Chilham

Premiered this day 1813 by an orchestra apparently including Spohr, Hummel, Meyerbeer, Salieri and Mauro Giuliani, with Beethoven himself conducting.









Beethoven: Symphony No. 7
Manfred Honeck, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Still the Grieg album with violin sonatas by Eldbjørg Hemsing. No. 2 has been the one on repeat now  I used to love Grieg, but had a long period that I didn't care so much and rather listened to some "hardcore" authentic folk music instead. I decided that I should know his works better and the violin sonatas are the thing now. His string quartet in g-minor is pretty hot too!


Coincidently, I just ordered that Grieg Hemsing album of the _Violin Sonatas_ last night directly from the BIS website (along with a bunch of Mendelssohn). I think he was a great composer and it seems that over the past decade or so that interest in his music has seen a decline. Thankfully, there are some capable musicians keeping his music alive. The solo piano works, lieder and chamber works are incredibly strong and consistent, but I've really come to appreciate his orchestral music as well. The complete _Peer Gynt_, for example, is a masterpiece. It seems that many listeners are only aware of the suites from this work and that's a shame.

If I could could only have two Grieg sets, these two would be my picks:


----------



## eljr

*French Coloratura Arias*

Sumi Jo (soprano)
English Chamber Orchestra, Richard Bonynge

*Release Date:* 10th May 2004
*Catalogue No:* 4761527
*Label:* Decca
*Series: *Rosette Collection
*Length:* 68 minutes










Penguin Guide
Rosette


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Franz Liszt* - a selection of tone poems from the 4 CDs by Bernard Haitink and the London Philharmonic Orchestra released by Philips.

Gloriously indulgent highly-romantic orchestral classical music! A real orchestral spectacular! 

1. Ce Qu'On Entend Sur La Montagne - 30 minutes, 43 seconds
2. Tasso, Lamento E Trionfo - 20 minutes, 57 seconds
3. Festklänge - 19 minutes, 44 seconds
4. Héroïde Funèbre - 27 minutes, 21 seconds
5. Hunnenschlacht - 15 minutes, 10 seconds


----------



## vincula

Absolutely memorable renditions of these beautiful pieces. 










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nos. 30, 31 32


----------



## sAmUiLc

on DVD


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two back-to-back *Schnittke* works:

*Concerto for Piano and Strings
Vladimir Krainev, piano
Moscow Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra
Kitajenko*

From this 2-CD set -










*String Quartet No. 3
Quatuor Molinari*

From this 2-CD set -


----------



## Lisztianwagner

HenryPenfold said:


> *Franz Liszt* - a selection of tone poems from the 4 CDs by Bernard Haitink and the London Philharmonic Orchestra released by Philips.
> 
> Gloriously indulgent highly-romantic orchestral classical music! A real orchestral spectacular!
> 
> 1. Ce Qu'On Entend Sur La Montagne - 30 minutes, 43 seconds
> 2. Tasso, Lamento E Trionfo - 20 minutes, 57 seconds
> 3. Festklänge - 19 minutes, 44 seconds
> 4. Héroïde Funèbre - 27 minutes, 21 seconds
> 5. Hunnenschlacht - 15 minutes, 10 seconds
> 
> View attachment 179858
> View attachment 179857


Spectacular to say the least!


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> *Franz Liszt* - a selection of tone poems from the 4 CDs by Bernard Haitink and the London Philharmonic Orchestra released by Philips.
> 
> Gloriously indulgent highly-romantic orchestral classical music! A real orchestral spectacular!
> 
> 1. Ce Qu'On Entend Sur La Montagne - 30 minutes, 43 seconds
> 2. Tasso, Lamento E Trionfo - 20 minutes, 57 seconds
> 3. Festklänge - 19 minutes, 44 seconds
> 4. Héroïde Funèbre - 27 minutes, 21 seconds
> 5. Hunnenschlacht - 15 minutes, 10 seconds
> 
> View attachment 179858
> View attachment 179857


I don't know the Haitink performances of these Liszt works (I certainly have seen them through the years), but the Masur set has served me well:










I also own this set called _The Sound of Weimar_ with Martin Haselböck on the Gramola label that employs a smaller orchestra, but is still excellent:


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Lisztianwagner

Neo Romanza said:


> I don't know the Haitink performances of these Liszt works (I certainly have seen them through the years), but the Masur set has served me well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also own this set called _The Sound of Weimar_ with Martin Haselböck on the Gramola label that employs a smaller orchestra, but is still excellent:


Haitink's set is marvelous, he performers Liszt's symphonic poems with energy and intensity, but also with clarity, sense of measure and reflection when needed, to stand out well the deep, thoughtful elements of those works. Greatly recommended in my opinion. 
I'm afraid I don't know the Haselböck instead.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Lisztianwagner said:


> Haitink's set is marvelous, he performers Liszt's symphonic poems with energy and intensity, but also with clarity, sense of measure and reflection when needed, to stand out well the deep, thoughtful elements of those works. Greatly recommended in my opinion.
> I'm afraid I don't know the Haselböck instead.


I feel the same way about Masur! The Haselböck is a nice set to have, but it doesn't quite measure up to Masur.


----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich Symphonies 11, 13 and 15 and Violin Concerto #2 - Kirill Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic. Superb stuff.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Barbebleu said:


> Shostakovich Symphonies 11, 13 and 15 and Violin Concerto #2 - Kirill Kondrashin, Moscow Philharmonic. Superb stuff.


Which iteration of this Kondrashin set do you own? Here's the one I own:


----------



## Barbebleu

Neo Romanza said:


> Which iteration of this Kondrashin set do you own? Here's the one I own:


The very same. As you know the 2nd Violin Concerto has Oistrakh as the soloist. Very powerful and oh so Russian. That concludes my run through this wonderful set. Not everything works but even the stuff that doesn’t still gives a lot of pleasure and there are some real insights. I’ll take a break from Shosty symphonies before tackling the Barshai cycle 😎


----------



## Neo Romanza

Barbebleu said:


> The very same. As you know the 2nd Violin Concerto has Oistrakh as the soloist. Very powerful and oh so Russian. 😎


Nice! It's a neat looking box set. I like all the various illustrations on each of the CD sleeves.


----------



## jambo

Tchaikovsky's Manfred continues to be one of my favourite symphonies, and this is probably my favourite performance of it. Even though it's his longest symphony, it never feels too long or overwrought.

*Tchaikovsky: *Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

Riccardo Muti
Philharmonia Orchestra
1981


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> I feel the same way about Masur! The Haselböck is a nice set to have, but it doesn't quite measure up to Masur.


I don't know the Haselbock, but I have an old EMI Masur set which never really gelled with me (it's only 2 discs though, not 7). The Haitink on the other hand is splendid and if I remember correctly, the sound quality is better on the Philips (but I'm a bit of an LPO fan, and when uncle Bernie's at the helm....!)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Lisztianwagner said:


> On youtube:
> 
> *Gustav Mahler
> Symphony No.5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best recordings of Mahler 5 I've ever listened, very passionate, powerful, but also introspective, full of intensity and energy; it always moves me whenever I listen to it.


How does it compare to the M5 I refer to in post #31,851? 

At the moment, it's that, this and Chailly Gewanhaus for me, but I'll probably change my opinion next Tuesday!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing four back-to-back *Vaughan Williams* works:

*String Quartet No. 2 in A minor
The Nash Ensemble*










*Job, A Masque for Dancing
Bournemouth SO
Hickox*










*Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra
Victor Babin, Vitya Vronsky (pianos)
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Boult*










*Dona Nobis Pacem
Judith Howarth (soprano), Thomas Allen (baritone)
Corydon Orchestra, Corydon Singers
Matthew Best*


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> I don't know the Haselbock, but I have an old EMI Masur set which never really gelled with me (it's only 2 discs though, not 7). The Haitink on the other hand is splendid and if I remember correctly, the sound quality is better on the Philips (but I'm a bit of an LPO fan, and when uncle Bernie's at the helm....!)


One reason I didn't get the Haitink set is the fact that it's only the symphonic poems and the other orchestral works that Liszt composed like the _Faust Symphony_ and _Dante Symphony_, which I think are fantastic pieces, were never recorded by him. Anyway, Masur conducts all of these works with fire and brimstone. He may not be to everyone's taste, but this is why I never bothered getting the Haitink set. The Masur set I own also contains the piano concerti, which are fine works and superbly performed by Michel Béroff.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Lovro von Matacic conducts Wagner


Lovro von Matacic conducts Wagner. VAI: VAIA1267. Buy CD online. Roberta Knie (soprano) Zagreb Philharmonic Orchestra, Lovro von Matacic



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Barbebleu

Neo Romanza said:


> Nice! It's a neat looking box set. I like all the various illustrations on each of the CD sleeves.


Woodcuts apparently.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> One reason I didn't get the Haitink set is the fact that it's only the symphonic poems and the other orchestral works that Liszt composed like the _Faust Symphony_ and _Dante Symphony_, which I think are fantastic pieces, were never recorded by him. Anyway, Masur conducts all of these works with fire and brimstone. He may not be to everyone's taste, but this is why I never bothered getting the Haitink set. The Masur set I own also contains the piano concerti, which are fine works and superbly performed by Michel Béroff.


I have several versions of all the other works by other artists, but I particularly wanted the tone poems on their own without all the duplication - and boy what a set it is! And off the top of my head, I'd say Sinopoli & Dresden Staatskapelle on DG is an awesome Faust symphony!


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Neo Romanza said:


> I feel the same way about Masur! The Haselböck is a nice set to have, but it doesn't quite measure up to Masur.





HenryPenfold said:


> I don't know the Haselbock, but I have an old EMI Masur set which never really gelled with me (it's only 2 discs though, not 7). The Haitink on the other hand is splendid and if I remember correctly, the sound quality is better on the Philips (but I'm a bit of an LPO fan, and when uncle Bernie's at the helm....!)





Neo Romanza said:


> One reason I didn't get the Haitink is it's only the symphonic poems and other orchestral works that Liszt composed like the _Faust Symphony_ and _Dante Symphony_, which I think are fantastic pieces. Masur conducts them with fire and brimstone. He may not be to everyone's taste, but this is why I never bothered getting the Haitink set. The Masur set I own also contains the piano concerti, which are fine works and superbly performed by Michel Béroff.


Agreed, the Masur is another superb set for Liszt's orchestral works (I have the Warner Classics version too, is it a remastered version of the old EMI?)! His interpretations have a very good balance among evocative power, poetical depth and thoughtfulness, resulting powerful and colourful, with a beautiful orchestral phrasing. Indeed, compared to the Haitink, the Masur set has the advantage of including not only the symphonic poems, but other piano/orchestral works too. Anyway, for what concerns the tone poems, both the sets are certainly excellent. 



HenryPenfold said:


> How does it compare to the M5 I refer to in post #31,851?
> 
> At the moment, it's that, this and Chailly Gewanhaus for me, but I'll probably change my opinion next Tuesday!


I'll look for the comment, I don't remember which version you're referring to there!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schulhoff, Die Mondsuchtige*

Lothar Zagrosek with the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Schulhoff, Die Mondsuchtige*
> 
> Lothar Zagrosek with the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig


A great disc!


----------



## haydnguy

Dowland (1563-1626)

Complete Lute Music 4-CD Set

Jakob Lindberg, lutes

1. 8-course Renaissance lute by Michael Lowe, Oxford 1980
2. 10-course Renaissance lute by Michael Lowe, Oxford 1977
(both with bass strings in gut by Mimmo Peruffo)
3. 8-course orpharion by Lars Jönsson, Dalarö 1994
(bass strings in wire by Andrew Garrett)

Recorded 1994
Licensed to Brilliant by BIS


----------



## Bachtoven 1

haydnguy said:


> Dowland (1563-1626)
> 
> Complete Lute Music 4-CD Set
> 
> Jakob Lindberg, lutes
> 
> 1. 8-course Renaissance lute by Michael Lowe, Oxford 1980
> 2. 10-course Renaissance lute by Michael Lowe, Oxford 1977
> (both with bass strings in gut by Mimmo Peruffo)
> 3. 8-course orpharion by Lars Jönsson, Dalarö 1994
> (bass strings in wire by Andrew Garrett)
> 
> Recorded 1994
> Licensed to Brilliant by BIS


A great set. I have the 4-hour SACD. Yes, it's all on one disc, but since it isn't multi-channel, one SACD can hold that much music.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I love Henze's "The Royal Winter Music." Bream requested that Henze write a guitar equivalent of Beethoven's "Hammerklavier" Sonata. Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## HenryPenfold

Lisztianwagner said:


> Agreed, the Masur is another superb set for Liszt's orchestral works (I have the Warner Classics version too, is it a remastered version of the old EMI?)! His interpretations have a very good balance among evocative power, poetical depth and thoughtfulness, resulting powerful and colourful, with a beautiful orchestral phrasing. Indeed, compared to the Haitink, the Masur set has the advantage of including not only the symphonic poems, but other piano/orchestral works too. Anyway, for what concerns the tone poems, both the sets are certainly excellent.
> 
> 
> I'll look for the comment, I don't remember which version you're referring to there!


It's Karajan. I've been reengaging with M5 after something of a break. There are so many excellent recordings available, all offering different takes. Right now, I can't decide which I prefer from Chailly Concertgebouw, Karajan or Tennstedt.

The more I listen to Karajan, the more I believe him to be a truly great Mahler conductor.


----------



## haydnguy

Bachtoven 1 said:


> A great set. I have the 4-hour SACD. Yes, it's all on one disc, but since it isn't multi-channel, one SACD can hold that much music.


I agree. The Lute is such a beautiful instrument and these pieces by Dowland are excellent.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

HenryPenfold said:


> It's Karajan. I've been reengaging with M5 after something of a break. There are so many excellent recordings available, all offering different takes. Right now, I can't decide which I prefer from Chailly Concertgebouw, Karajan or Tennstedt.
> 
> The more I listen to Karajan, the more I believe him to be a truly great Mahler conductor.


Yes, I had found it; Tennstedt's interpretation stands the comparison superbly, but for me none can handle orchestral tones and dynamics, especially of the brass section, as Karajan was able to do, what a powerful energy, introspection and poetical beauty he brought out from Mahler 5! It's my favourite recording along with DG Bernstein, Chailly and Tennstedt. 

Agreed, no doubt! When I listen to Karajan's Mahler, I often think it's a pity he never recorded a complete symphonies cycle.


----------



## Bkeske

Happy birthday Jean. You left us with incredible music which will live on ‘forever’.

Lorin Maazel conducts Sibelius - The Seven Symphonies
The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra 
DECCA 4 LP box 1972
UK release


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## jambo

Wanted to listen to something new, so CD 72 from the mammoth Brilliant Classics Mozart Edition. A gorgeous piece played beautifully.

*Mozart: *Divertimento for String Trio in E flat major, K. 563

François Fernandez (violin)
Ryo Terakado (viola)
Rainer Zipperling (cello)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Lisztianwagner said:


> Yes, I had found it; Tennstedt's interpretation stands the comparison superbly, but for me none can handle orchestral tones and dynamics, especially of the brass section, as Karajan was able to do, what a powerful energy, introspection and poetical beauty he brought out from Mahler 5! It's my favourite recording along with DG Bernstein, Chailly and Tennstedt.
> 
> Agreed, no doubt! When I listen to Karajan's Mahler, I often think it's a pity he never recorded a complete symphonies cycle.


Indeed - I often torture myself thinking about a Karajan M7, M2, M1 & M3 🤣


----------



## haydnguy

Neo Romanza said:


> Which iteration of this Kondrashin set do you own? Here's the one I own:


I own that one too. When I was starting to collect classical CD's, a forum member from Moscow suggested I get that one so I thought that was the one to have.  I really like it.


----------



## Floeddie

*Schumann, Robert: *Kinderszenen, Arabeske, Fantasie - Daniel Barenboim, Piano (1979)


----------



## jambo

I only regularly listen to Dvořák's 8th and 9th and sometimes the 7th, but I want to change that. This seems to be a very popular cycle, and I can hear why.

*Dvořák: *Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76, B. 54

Otmar Suitner
Staatskapelle Berlin
1979-82


----------



## HenryPenfold

jambo said:


> Wanted to listen to something new, so CD 72 from the mammoth Brilliant Classics Mozart Edition. A gorgeous piece played beautifully.
> 
> *Mozart: *Divertimento for String Trio in E flat major, K. 563
> 
> François Fernandez (violin)
> Ryo Terakado (viola)
> Rainer Zipperling (cello)


A delightful work, and perfect for late night listening! (it's the early hours of the morning in London and I'm listening to it!)


----------



## jambo

HenryPenfold said:


> A delightful work, and perfect for late night listening! (it's the early hours of the morning in London and I'm listening to it!)


Just before lunch here in South Australia, but still worked a treat.


----------



## sAmUiLc

__





Guitar Music Of Argentina, Vol. 1 - 8.555058 | Discover more releases from Naxos


Conveniently buy, stream or download at Naxos anytime. Add 8.555058 from Naxos to your classical music collection today.



www.naxos.com


----------



## jambo

More Mehta, and I have to say I'm really enjoying his big Columbia box.

*Chopin: *Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11

Murray Perahia (piano)
Zubin Mehta
New York Philharmonic
1979


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Continuing on with the *Mahler Tennstedt* studio cycle:

*Symphony No. 2
Doris Soffel (mezzo-soprano), Edith Mathis (soprano)
London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Klaus Tennstedt*


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Concerto No. 4* in G major, Op. 58
Alexis Weissenberg, piano; Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1974)









Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83
Alfred Brendel, piano; Claudio Abbado: Berliner Philharmoniker (1991)


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful setting in the city of Frankfurt. Wish I was there!


----------



## Klavierman

No.5 and 7 tonight in honor of the birthday boy. I haven't heard the remastered digital version, but these LPs certainly sound great.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Strauss*, Richard (1864-1949)
*Also Sprach Zarathustra*, Op. 30
*Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche*, Op. 28
*Don Juan*, Op. 20
Berliner Philharmoniker
Gustavo Dudamel - Conductor


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Reger - Complete Organ Works Vol 4
Haas, organ









Glass - Violin Concerto 
Schnittke - Concerto Grosso No 5
Dohnanyi/Vienna; Kremer, violin









Sibelius - Symphonies 2 and 7
Davis/Boston
Not a set I often pull out but always enjoy it when I do









Prokofiev - Eugen Onegin Incidental Music
Jurowski/Berlin Radio SO









Schubert - Wanderer Fantasy
Berg - Piano Sonata
Liszt - Sonata in B minor
Cho, piano


----------



## sAmUiLc

Contents..








Pepe Romero - Jeux Interdits / Recuerdos De La Alhambra / Asturias


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1983 Vinyl release of "Jeux Interdits / Recuerdos De La Alhambra / Asturias" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Rogerx

Bassoon Concertos From The Courts Of Baden-Wurttemberg

Albrecht Holder (bassoon)

Stuttgart Philharmonic Orchestra, Nicolas Pasquet

Kalliwoda: Variations and Rondo in B flat major, Op. 57
Kreutzer, K: Fantasia in B flat major
Lindpaintner: Bassoon Concerto in F major, Op. 44
Molter: Bassoon Concerto in G minor


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ending tonight's listening session with some *Franck*:

*Prélude choral et fugue pour piano, FWV 21
Dominique Cornil, piano*










*Violin Sonata in A major, M 8
Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov*










*Psyché, CFF 129
Orchestre Philharmonique de Liège
Gergely Madaras*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5 Chicago Symphony Orchestra · André Previn (1998)

First full listen... where will it go?


----------



## Neo Romanza

I kind of feel a bad that that I wasn't able to squeeze in some Sibelius or Martinů today since it was their birthdays, but one can't observe every birthday even if they're one of your favorite composers. I had more pressing musical matters in today's listening.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Floeddie said:


> Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 5 Chicago Symphony Orchestra · André Previn (1998)
> 
> First full listen... where will it go?


Where will what go? I hope it goes in the direction of more Shostakovich in your future.


----------



## Rogerx

Emile Waldteufel, Volume 9

Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra, Alfred Walter

Waldteufel: Dans le champs Polka-mazurka, Op. 125
Waldteufel: La fauvette du temple
Waldteufel: La Malle-Post - galop
Waldteufel: Les violettes
Waldteufel: Ma charmante Waltz, Op. 166
Waldteufel: Rococo Polka, Op. 232
Waldteufel: Teresa (Antoinette) Waltz, Op. 163
Waldteufel: Valse militaire, Op. 207
Waldteufel: Vision Waltz, Op. 235


----------



## jambo

I still prefer Karajan and Bernstein, but this is a great performance.

*R. Strauss: *Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30

Zubin Mehta
New York Philharmonic
1980


----------



## sAmUiLc

Otello is one of my top 3 favorite operas along with Bohème and Tristan.

side note 1: You can tell even the mighty Verdi was influenced by Wagner.

side note 2: I can never understand what the attraction of Licia Albanese was. She sounds so unattractive on every recording I've heard but she was featured on many under numerous great conductors and in the company of great singers of her time. 🥴


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 8.*

Barbara Haveman (soprano), Magna Peccatrix
Christiane Oelze (soprano), Una Poenitentium
Anna Palimina (soprano), Mater Gloriosa
Petra Lang (mezzo soprano), Mulier Samaritana
Maria Radner (alto), Maria Aegyptiaca
Brandon Jovanovich (tenor), Doctor Marianus
Hanno Müller-Brachmann (baritone), Pater Ecstaticus
Günther Groissböck (bass), Pater Profundus
*Mädchen und Knaben der Chöre Kölner Dom
Chor des Bach-Vereins Köln
Domkantorei Köln
Philharmonischer Chor der Stadt Bonn
Vokalensemble Kölner Dom
Gurzenich Orchestra Cologne/Markus Stenz*

Admission - this is my least favourite Mahler symphony so my preferences are probably well out of line with those who love the work. 
I can get through this recording because it is controlled, perhaps understated but not to the extent that it doesn't excite, what it doesn't have is the over the top elements I associate with Solti's revered recording.


----------



## Neo Romanza

jambo said:


> I still prefer Karajan and Bernstein, but this is a great performance.
> 
> *R. Strauss: *Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
> 
> Zubin Mehta
> New York Philharmonic
> 1980


I tend to prefer Mehta's earlier Strauss recordings on Decca to his later remakes. Like, for example, his _Symphonia Domestica_ is still one of the best performances of this work I've ever heard. He also turned in smoking performances of _Ein Heldenleben_, _Eine Alpensinfonie_ and _Also sprach Zarathustra_ for Decca.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No 8.*
> 
> Barbara Haveman (soprano), Magna Peccatrix
> Christiane Oelze (soprano), Una Poenitentium
> Anna Palimina (soprano), Mater Gloriosa
> Petra Lang (mezzo soprano), Mulier Samaritana
> Maria Radner (alto), Maria Aegyptiaca
> Brandon Jovanovich (tenor), Doctor Marianus
> Hanno Müller-Brachmann (baritone), Pater Ecstaticus
> Günther Groissböck (bass), Pater Profundus
> *Mädchen und Knaben der Chöre Kölner Dom
> Chor des Bach-Vereins Köln
> Domkantorei Köln
> Philharmonischer Chor der Stadt Bonn
> Vokalensemble Kölner Dom
> Gurzenich Orchestra Cologne/Markus Stenz*
> 
> Admission - this is my least favourite Mahler symphony so my preferences are probably well out of line with those who love the work.
> I can get through this recording because it is controlled, perhaps understated but not to the extent that it doesn't excite, what it doesn't have is the over the top elements I associate with Solti's revered recording.


As much as I love Mahler, the 8th is my least favorite of his symphonies. The only performance that I have to say that gave me any satisfaction was the Solti/CSO performance. I own A LOT of 8th recordings, but the Solti is the one I come back to when I want to hear this work. Tennstedt's performances (any of them with the LPO) are top-notch, too. I should branch out and hear others that I still haven't heard like the two Jansons or Jonathan Nott's or Sinopoli's...well, there's a whole list of them.


----------



## Rogerx

Turina: Sinfonia Sevillana

Castile & León Symphony Orchestra, Max Bragado Darman

Turina: Danzas fantásticas, Op. 22
Turina: La Procesion del Rocio, Op. 9
Turina: Ritmos (Fantasía coreográfica), Op. 43
Turina: Sinfonia Sevillana, Op. 23


----------



## Art Rock

*Ernest John Moeran: Strinq Quartets, String Trio (Maggini String Quartet, Naxos)*

Time for one of my favourite less known composers to appear in the early morning string quartet playing. The Maggini Quartet excels in this repertoire.


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Kindertotenlieder - Janet Baker, Israel Philharmonic, Leonard Bernstein.*

Janet Baker singing Mahler, whats not to like.
I have this recording in the box below.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Complete works for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


Casella: Almanzor ou le mariage d' Adelaïde (arrangement de l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)
Ravel: A la manière de Borodine
Ravel: A la manière de Chabrier
Ravel: Gaspard de la Nuit
Ravel: Jeux d'eau
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Ravel: Menuet antique
Ravel: Menuet in C sharp minor
Ravel: Menuet sur le nom de Haydn
Ravel: Miroirs, 5 pieces for piano
Ravel: Alborada del gracioso (Miroirs No. 4)
Ravel: La Vallee des Cloches (Miroirs No. 5)
Ravel: Noctuelles (Miroirs No. 1)
Ravel: Oiseaux tristes (Miroirs No. 2)
Ravel: Une barque sur l'océan (Miroirs No. 3)
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Prélude
Ravel: Sérénade grotesque
Ravel: Sonatine
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales
Siloti: Kaddish – Hebrew melody in C minor (1915) (arrangement of l'oeuvre éponyme de Ravel)


----------



## Montarsolo

Black coffee and Mozart. Piano concertos 20 & 12, Serkin/Abbado. Spotify


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Three Impressions for Orchestra, Songs of Travel Book 1, Four Hymns, Weyhill Fair Song, Incidental Music to the Mayor of Casterbridge, Prelude on an Old Carol Tune (Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Paul Daniel, Roland Wood, Andrew Kennedy, Albion)*

More RVW rarities (mostly). The Three Impressions are titled Burley Heath, Harnham Down and the Solent, and are wonderful musical sketches. The first book of the song cycle Songs of Travel is rendered here in a version for baritone and orchestra, arranged by the composer - well sung by Roland Wood, who also takes care of the short a capella song Weyhill Fair. Four hymns are for tenor, viola and strings - the tenor being Andrew Kennedy, whose vibrato is too much for me. The incidental music is a bit superfluous, but the Prelude is very nice. This is not an essential CD but worthwhile if (like me) you love RVW.


----------



## Rogerx

Kalinnikov: The Two Symphonies

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## Art Rock

*Pēteris Vasks: Symphony No. 1 "Voices", Musica Dolorosa, Cantabile, Lauda (I Fiamminghi, Rudolf Werthen, Telarc)*

A sound collection of orchestral works by this rewarding contemporary composer from Latvia.


----------



## HenryPenfold

jambo said:


> I still prefer Karajan and Bernstein, but this is a great performance.
> 
> *R. Strauss: *Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
> 
> Zubin Mehta
> New York Philharmonic
> 1980


I don't know this release, for some reason it as escaped me. I want to check it out. And what a terrific cover (I hope that chap is using a high-numbered protection cream)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Clarinet Concerto & Clarinet Quintet

Thea King (basset clarinet)

English Chamber Orchestra, Gabreili String Quartet, Jeffrey Tate


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No 8.*
> 
> Barbara Haveman (soprano), Magna Peccatrix
> Christiane Oelze (soprano), Una Poenitentium
> Anna Palimina (soprano), Mater Gloriosa
> Petra Lang (mezzo soprano), Mulier Samaritana
> Maria Radner (alto), Maria Aegyptiaca
> Brandon Jovanovich (tenor), Doctor Marianus
> Hanno Müller-Brachmann (baritone), Pater Ecstaticus
> Günther Groissböck (bass), Pater Profundus
> *Mädchen und Knaben der Chöre Kölner Dom
> Chor des Bach-Vereins Köln
> Domkantorei Köln
> Philharmonischer Chor der Stadt Bonn
> Vokalensemble Kölner Dom
> Gurzenich Orchestra Cologne/Markus Stenz*
> 
> Admission - this is my least favourite Mahler symphony so my preferences are probably well out of line with those who love the work.
> I can get through this recording because it is controlled, perhaps understated but not to the extent that it doesn't excite, what it doesn't have is the over the top elements I associate with Solti's revered recording.


I'm the same: I like Mahler 8 best when it is a bit understated. I really do not enjoy the "classic" recordings which pile more onto an already massive work. The list of recordings I have tried that leave me cold is a very long one and filled with names of conductors I usually think of as good in Mahler. Two that I have enjoyed are Ozawa and Nagano.


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 6_
*SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg 
Kirill Kondrashin *
Rec. 1981

Amazing drive!


----------



## Malx

Two cello 'concertos' composed in the 1990's played here by the cellist who performed the premieres.
*Gagneux, Triptyque* and *Shchedrin, Sotto voce concerto - Mstislav Rostropovich, LSO, Seiji Ozawa.*

Neither piece is what I'd describe as difficult in the slightest and both are growers - at least for me. It is sometimes nice to get away from the standards for a little variety.

This box used be available for very little outlay but I see it currently seems to be OOP. The concertos aren't mentioned on the cover but are definitely on disc 7!


----------



## Biwa

Music by Charpentier, Händel, Clarke/Purcell, Clarke, CPE Bach, JS Bach, Telemann, Bach/Gounod

Jens-Christian Ludwig (Beckerath organ 'Opus 1' of St. Elisabeth, Hamburg)
Veronika Pünder (soprano, timpani)
Andrea Hummel (viola)
Torsten Lischke (violin)
Jörg Thierfelder (flute)
Jens Cyrkel (cello)
Chiara Amélie Ludwig (harp)


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Complete String Quartets Vol. 6

Leipziger Streichquartett

Schubert: String Quartet No. 3 in B flat major, D36
Schubert: String Quartet No. 8 in B flat major, D112


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Shaw: Let the Soil Play Its Simple Part*

Caroline Shaw & Sō Percussion

"Caroline Shaw seems to sprinkle a special kind of magic across every project she embarks on. This latest venture with S Percussion is every bit as vivid and colourful as the acclaimed Narrow Sea released earlier this year...Beautifully performed and expertly produced, this is musicmaking at its most vital, expressive and imaginative."
- BBC Music Magazine

Link to complete recording -





__





Loading…






www.youtube.com







Spoiler: Caroline Shaw & Sō Percussion - Other Song (Official Video)


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Arthur Bliss
A Colour Symphony*








Ravishing, atmospheric piece.


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> Indeed - I often torture myself thinking about a Karajan M7, M2, M1 & M3 🤣


Life is not perfect.... But then there are also many releases of his live broadcasts to hunt down. Life is busy.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Two cello 'concertos' composed in the 1990's played here by the cellist who performed the premieres.
> *Gagneux, Triptyque* and *Shchedrin, Sotto voce concerto - Mstislav Rostropovich, LSO, Seiji Ozawa.*
> 
> Neither piece is what I'd describe as difficult in the slightest and both are growers - at least for me. It is sometimes nice to get away from the standards for a little variety.
> 
> This box used be available for very little outlay but I see it currently seems to be OOP. The concertos aren't mentioned on the cover but are definitely on disc 7!


Rostropovich promised to play at least once any new work written for him. The result was a huge number of modern masterpieces for cello.


----------



## Enthusiast

Yesterday I visited friends and spent a good few hours driving. Some music with lots of quiet passages doesn't work so well in the car but I do find that I concentrate really well when listening while driving. My listening included Bruckner 3 from Haitink (the Concertgebouw recording rather than the more usually available Vienna Phil one) and two Schubert symphonies from Rene Jacobs.


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: _Requiem_
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1975)
Anna Tomowa-Sintow, Agnes Baltsa, Werner Krenn, José van Dam

The second of his three recordings of this work for Deutsche Grammophon (1961, 1975, and 1986 with the Vienna Philharmonic). Not sure why I'm in such a valedictory mood today but I'm now listening to Mahler's Ninth:









Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Georg Solti: London Symphony Orchestra (1967)


----------



## Bourdon

Oswald von Wolkenstein


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 17 and 18. Piano: Ax. The Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra. Cond. Zukerman. RCA Victrola.


----------



## Branko

Fantastic !!! Perfection in all ways. What a sound! What wonderful violin playing. What beautiful music when played like this. Truly marvelous.

Leonid Kogan - Paganini Violin Concerto No 1.
The Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra Conductor – Vasily Nebolsin conducting.
The below is a digital album available on streaming services.

Digital booklet on Леонид Коган. Юбилейное издание


----------



## Enthusiast

With Bruckner I don't often go earlier than the 3rd symphony. But the 2nd - I listened to the Jochum recording from this set - is quite an attractive work.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Strauss, Richard (1864-1949)
Symphony for Wind Instruments
Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Lisztianwagner

HenryPenfold said:


> Indeed - I often torture myself thinking about a Karajan M7, M2, M1 & M3 🤣


Without forgetting the glorious, sublime Mahler 8. 😁 From what I see, M8 seems to be one of Mahler's least favourite symphonies here on the forum; I'm just the opposite, I think that's a masterpiece and it can always capture and move me when I listen to it.


----------



## Vasks

*Glinka - Spanish Overture #2 (Svetlanov/Regis)
Tchaikovsky - String Quartet #3 (Borodin/Teldec)
Taneyev - Canzona for Clarinet & Strings (Jankovsky/Naxos)*


----------



## Rogerx

Barber & Walton: Violin Concertos

Joshua Bell (violin)

Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, David Zinman


*Joshua David Bell (born December 9, 1967) is an American violinist and conductor.*


----------



## jambo

A fantastic live performance, slightly let down by an odd audio mix that is lacking a bit when it comes to bass.

This Mehta box certainly isn't lacking when it comes to soloists!

*Tchaikovsky: *Piano Concerto No. 1 in B flat minor, Op. 23
*Bach: *Prelude in B minor (arr. from BWV 855a in E minor by Siloti)

Emil Gilels (piano)
Zubin Mehta
New York Philharmonic
1979 (live)


----------



## Bourdon

Louis Couperin

A very fine recording.....


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Roger Sessions: Symphonies 6, 7 and 9. American Composers Orchestra. Cond. Davies. Argo.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Whenever there is a (or more) singer involved in Asahina's recording I get nervous. Even though he was great he was so local the featured singer is always a Japanese and I do not like Japanese singers. I got rid of his Verdi Requiem and Mahler 2nd (this one, I didn't like the performance, either) for that reason. But sometimes the singer doesn't affect the overall outcome, like Beethoven 9th and Mahler 3rd. I am not even thinking of getting his Ring cycle however great the orchestral part could be. There is no way the music will survive with so many singers involved. With this M4 there is one more challenge: thin and shrill recording. But that is where the Schiit Loki mini comes in to help. The soprano in the last movement is not really adequate but Asahina's 4th is a rare bird, so it ain't going anywhere.


----------



## starthrower

No.1

Although still rather brief this set contains more detailed notes on the different editions, and what, exactly, is being performed by Karajan and the Berliners. Helpful for a non expert like myself.


----------



## Enthusiast

Louis XIV's court composer.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Some *Bruckner* for me as well:

*Symphony No. 4 in E-flat major, WAB 104
Münchner Philharmoniker
Celibidache*


----------



## Rogerx

Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 5, Op. 37 - Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 2, Op. 22

Corey Cerovsek

Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne, Hannu Lintu


Vieuxtemps: Violin Concerto No. 5 in A minor, Op. 37
Wieniawski: Fantaisie brillante on themes from Gounod's Faust, Op. 20
Wieniawski: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 22


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Strauss, Richard (1864-1949)
Death and Transfiguration
Lucerne Festival Orchestra
Riccardo Chailly - Conductor


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tangos from Argentina


Tangos from Argentina. Naxos: 8555721. Buy CD or download online. Victor Villadangos (guitar)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Bourdon

Erik Satie


----------



## Enthusiast

After the music for the Sun King it is time for some of Haydn's "Sun Quartets". The second disc (Op. 20/4-6) of this twofer.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

Alexandre Kantorow (piano)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


Saint-Saëns: Africa - Fantasie for piano & orchestra Op. 89
Saint-Saëns: Allegro appassionato, Op. 70
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 1 in D major Op. 17
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22
Saint-Saëns: Rapsodie d'Auvergne, Op. 73
Saint-Saëns: Wedding Cake - Valse-Caprice, Op. 76


----------



## HerbertNorman

Janacek 1st String Quartet- Melos Quartet - Harmonia Mundi


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Jean Sibelius
Symphony No.5*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Lisztianwagner said:


> *Arthur Bliss
> A Colour Symphony*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravishing, atmospheric piece.


This symphony is on my desert island list of works that I could not li e without.


----------



## Bourdon

Kurtág

Songs of Despair and Sorrow

Four Poems by Anna Akhmatova

Colindă-Baladă

Brefs and Messages


----------



## Enthusiast

Prokofiev's violin concertos. Oistrakh's recordings always seem to be among my top preferences in a wide variety of repertoire.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Lisztianwagner said:


> Without forgetting the glorious, sublime Mahler 8. 😁 From what I see, M8 seems to be one of Mahler's least favourite symphonies here on the forum; I'm just the opposite, I think that's a masterpiece and it can always capture and move me when I listen to it.


I struggle with it. I have many recordings and seen it performed live twice, Gati & The Royal London Philharmonic et al, and Gergiev, LSO et al. Hasn't clicked yet.......


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Myaskovsky, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

HenryPenfold said:


> This symphony is on my desert island list of works that I could not li e without.


Shucks, my copy of the Color Symphony is lying under a pile of dust bunnies. I need to get that one out and pay more attention to it.  Thanks for the endorsement!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various orchestral and chamber works 
part nine for late afternoon and early evening.

Concerto in A-minor for violin, cello and orchestra op.102 (1887):









Violin Sonata no.2 in A op.100 (1886):
Violin Sonata no.3 in D-minor op.108 (1886-88):









String Quintet no.2 in G op.111 (1890):


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Claudio Abbado: Berliner Philharmoniker (1991)









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 6* in F major, Op. 68, “Pastoral”
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1962)


----------



## Lisztianwagner

HenryPenfold said:


> This symphony is on my desert island list of works that I could not li e without.


It's a quite recent discovery, but I absolutely love it too!


----------



## NLaslow

*Richard Wagner: Parsifal*
Berliner Philharmoniker - Herbert von Karajan


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Heinichen:Grand Concertos from the Dresden Concerti. Musica Antiqua Koln. Cond. Gobel. Archiv Produktion.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Oistrakh in concertos. I played this the other day after a long time and found it so good I had to have it again.


----------



## Viardots

*Haydn: String Quartets Op. 71 & 74
Griller String Quartet *(Vanguard)


----------



## sAmUiLc

for its contents..


----------



## Klavierman

Very nice.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7*
Pierre Boulez: Cleveland Orchestra (1994)

Superb.


----------



## 13hm13

Frederick Cowen • Samuel Coleridge-Taylor -- Aarhus Symphony Orchestra / Douglas Bostock – Symphonies


----------



## Klavierman

For you Yuja Wang fans--this is pretty funny!


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Johann Sebastian Bach
Goldberg Variations*








Bach's music played on the harpsichord has an irresistible charm; Leonhardt's interpretation is certainly masterful.


----------



## eljr

Bach, J S: Cantata BWV80 'Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott'
Work length27:06



Elly Ameling (soprano), Linda Finnie (contralto), Aldo Baldin (tenor), Samuel Ramey (bass (vocal))
London Voices, English Chamber Orchestra
Raymond Leppard
Recorded: 1981-02-06
Recording Venue: All Saints' Church, Tooting, London


*Release Date:* 18th Dec 2006
*Catalogue No:* 4224902
*Label:* Philips


----------



## eljr

*Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli & Motets*

Sistine Chapel Choir, Massimo Palombella


> In [the Ave Maria] they also use falsettist countertenors, whose tone noticeably lightens the overall texture and helps to find a more intimate quality. This result is fascinating: the sheer... — Gramophone Magazine, October 2016 More…



*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2016
*Catalogue No:* 4796131
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 60 minutes


----------



## eljr




----------



## HenryPenfold

*Richard Strauss *- Ein Heldenleben
Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Herbert von Karajan
Recorded 18th-20th February 1985 Berlin.
Duration - circa 47 minutes
Label: Deutsche Grammophon, Karajan Gold

I have 6 different CDs of this work performed by Karajan & the BPO, 3 studio ( 2 DG & 1 EMI), 2 live in London (Testament) and one live in The USSR (Melodiya) and it does not matter which one I listen to they are all absolutely superb. I have chosen the latest, digital DG release to listen to this evening, in the remastered 'Karajan Gold' series. The original digital releases came in for criticism for their 'glassy' digital sound, but the later remasters are stellar.

Leon Spierer, the solo violin in this performance, is as virtuoso and ravishing as anyone ever has been! Utterly glorious!

These days, Karajan is my preferred Strauss conductor (just ahead of Rudolf Kempe) and although I have many treasured recordings of other artists performing Ein Heldenleben, no-one quite matches Karajan's ability to capture Strauss' artistic ethos and sound-world.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 4*
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf, soprano; Otto Klemperer: Philharmonia Orchestra (1961)


----------



## ericshreiber1005

For Argentina. Soul of the Tango:The music of Astor Piazzola. Cello: Yo-Yo Ma. Music dir. Calandrell. Sony.


----------



## starthrower

2:30 minute upload. Johannes Brahms: Nänie / Mieczysław Weinberg: Cellokonzert / Richard Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra / Johannes Brahms: Schicksalslied


----------



## eljr




----------



## sAmUiLc

Ravel: L'heure espagnole 
Géori Boué / Louis Arnoult / Jean Planel / Roger Bourdin / Charles Paul / French National Radio Orchestra / Manuel Rosenthal
live.. Dec 28, 1944, Champs-Élysées 
on CD-R


----------



## eljr




----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## sAmUiLc

Rachmaninov: Piano Sonata #2
Alexander Gavrylyuk 
live.. on CD-R


----------



## pmsummer

THE NIGHT OF SAINT NICHOLAS
_A Mediæval Liturgy for Advent_
*Guglielmo di Volpiano*
La Reverdie - instrumental ensemble
O Cantori Gregoriani - vocal ensemble
_
Arcana - outhere_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Reger - Complete Organ Works Vol 5
Haas, organ 









Farrenc - Symphonies 1 and 3
Goritzki/North German Radio SO









Zemlinsky - Complete Choral Works
Conlon/Gurzenich Orchester Köln 









Vine - Piano Concerto 1, Symphony 4.2, Symphony 6
de Waart/Sydney SO; Harvey, piano


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Franck: Symphony in D minor

Orchestre Philharmonique du Luxembourg, Gustavo Gimeno


----------



## haydnguy

Liszt (1811-1886)

1. Missa Choralis (for mixed choir, vocal solos and organ) S10
2. Via Crucis (The 14 Stations of the Cross for mixed choir, vocal solos and organ) S53


Corydon Singers
Thomas Trotter, organ
Leigh Melrose, baritone
Matthew Best, conductor

Recorded 2000

keyboard test


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Vaughan Williams
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Serenade to Music
Toward the Unknown Region
Partita for Double String Orchestra
Concerto Grosso
Alfreda Hodgson (contralto), Marie Hayward (soprano), Susan Longfield (soprano), Shirley Minty (mezzo-soprano), Sheila Armstrong (soprano), Richard Angas (bass), Norma Burrowes (soprano), Meriel Dickinson (mezzo-soprano), Wynford Evans (tenor), Bernard Dickerson (tenor), Kenneth Bowen (tenor), John Noble (baritone), John Carol Case (baritone), Ian Partridge (tenor), Gloria Jennings (contralto), Christopher Keyte (bass)
London Philharmonic
Boult*

From this superb set -










I may have said it here before, but I'll say it again: Vaughan Williams was such an incredible composer. There are so many different sides to this composer and this what makes him so special to me. Even if we didn't have the symphonies, for example, there still would be a plethora of gorgeous works to listen to. The miscellaneous orchestral works, chamber music, choral music and operas alone would be enough to keep one busy for a lifetime. Vaughan Williams was one of the first composers that I truly connected with and this strong connection still remains today. I may go through periods where I don't listen to his music that often, but, honestly, my life would be in worse shape without him. For me, he's England's greatest composer and this saying a lot since this country has produced so many fine ones. Thanks for everything you've given me, Ralph and thank you for giving your life to music. 🎼 🇬🇧


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Sextet & Octet

The Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Varèse
Amériques
New York Philharmonic
Boulez*

From this long OOP box set -










For me, this Boulez set is one of the greatest box sets ever released and a cornerstone of my own collection. There are an so many phenomenal performances in this set. I regretted not being buying many sets in the past as it seems like they're OOP almost as soon as they're released, but this is one I had the foresight to buy immediately.


----------



## Rogerx

Sallinen: Symphony No. 8 & Violin Concerto

Jaakko Kuusisto (violin)

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Ari Rasilainen

For the Saturday symphony tradition.


----------



## OCEANE

Something relaxing!!


----------



## OCEANE

Enthusiast said:


> Yesterday I visited friends and spent a good few hours driving. Some music with lots of quiet passages doesn't work so well in the car but I do find that I concentrate really well when listening while driving. My listening included Bruckner 3 from Haitink (the Concertgebouw recording rather than the more usually available Vienna Phil one) and two Schubert symphonies from Rene Jacobs.


Thanks for sharing
I've got similar experiences of listening to symphonies (Mahler and Bruckner mostly) very attentively during long driving, a totally different feeling from listening at home.


----------



## Kiki

Richard Strauss
Eine Alpensinfonie
London Philharmonic Orchestra
Vladimir Jurowski
Rec. 2012 Live
LPO

A very musical Alpensinfonie from Jurowski!


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan

This is the Sonata that the famous Passacaglia comes from. The entire work is exquisite. It is no wonder Handel included works by Muffat in a notebook he took with him wherever he went. The second Adagio is meltingly splendorous.


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams - Symphonies Nos. 3 & 6

Brendan O'Brien (violin) & Patricia Rozario (soprano)

Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## sAmUiLc

Taking a break from Corydon Singers / Bruckner. Will finish it tomorrow morning. And now..

Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Medtner: Piano Sonata #1
Lucas Debargue
live.. Jul 14, 2015
during the post competition recital (XV International Tchaikovsky Competition) @ Mariinsky Theatre, arranged by Valery Gergiev

Debargue, a French young man who was completely unknown and inexperienced till then, became an international sensation during the competition (thanks to the live broadcasts online and the subsequent podcasts). He was awarded the 4th prize due to his unorthodox fingering - what a BS - he was mostly self-taught early on - his kind is not for competition. But he was the darling of the audience in Moscow and St. Petersburg.. et moi in California 

To appreciate him, you have to hear him live. In studio, it seems he feels restricted. Live, he is incomparable!


----------



## Becca

HenryPenfold said:


> I struggle with it. I have many recordings and seen it performed live twice, Gati & The Royal London Philharmonic et al, and Gergiev, LSO et al. Hasn't clicked yet.......


Given those two, I'm not surprised that you struggle


----------



## OCEANE

Bach Violin Sonata


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Great music, but I've heard better sound from 1950s recordings.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Proceeding with Mendelssohn.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet A minor op. 13*

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

Johannes Brahms - various orchestral and chamber works 
part ten of ten once I've done the grocery run.

Trio for clarinet, viola and piano in A-minor op.114 (1891):









Clarinet Quintet in B-minor op.115 (1891):









_(21) Ungarische Tänze_ for piano duet WoO1, arr.
for orchestra (orig. 1858-68 and 1880):

orch. by Johannes Brahms (1, 3, 10)/Antonín Dvořák (19-21)/
Albert Parlow (6,16)/Iván Fischer (2, 4, 5, 7, 11-14)/
Robert Schollum (8, 9)/Frigyes Hidas (15, 17, 18)









Clarinet Sonata no.1 in F-minor op.120 no.1 (1894):
Clarinet Sonata no.2 in E-flat op.120 no.2 (1894):


----------



## Rogerx

Messiaen: Vingt Regards sur l'enfant Jésus

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)


*Olivier Eugène Prosper Charles Messiaen (Avignon, 10 december 1908 – Parijs, 27 april 1992)*


----------



## Chilham

My Saturday symphony:









Corigliano: Symphony No. 1 
Leonard Slatkin, National Symphony Orchestra

Then getting to know a little of Steve Reich:









Reich: Music for 18 Musicians, Different Trains, Tehillim, Come Out
Steve Reich


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony 0 - Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski.*

Stan the Man makes a case for the early Bruckner symphonies better than most and I am happy to listen to them from time to time. I think it fair to say they are not fabulous Bruckner but nice to hear his first steps on the road to greatness.


----------



## Art Rock

*Bohuslav Martinů: Complete String Quartets (Panocha Quartet, Supraphon, 3 CD's)*

Time for Martinů in my early morning string quartets listening. Today the first CD with the first two quartets.


----------



## Philidor

Next Holmboe ...

*Vagn Holmboe: Symphony No. 5 op. 35 (1944)*

The Jutland Opera Choir
Aarhus Symphona Orchestra
Orwel Arwel Hughes










Cool music.


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Complete Choros, Bachianas Brasileiras, and Guitar works (Various Performers, BIS, 7 CD's)*

A fine set, which I downloaded many years ago. Playing the seventh CD, the complete guitar music.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Becca said:


> Given those two, I'm not surprised that you struggle


Gergiev is one of the most talented conductors to have appeared in recent times and his Mahler cycle performed in London over a decade ago now was awesome. If you'd been there, you'd understand what I'm saying.


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, A Sea Symphony (No1) - Sheila Armstrong (soprano), John Carol Case (tenor), London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir - Sir Adrian Boult.*

A symphony I am slowly getting to grips with - its taken a while (years) but each listen is revealing a little more of it's charm.


----------



## Rogerx

Eberl, Dussek: Concertos for 2 Pianos

Tal & Groethuysen (piano)

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Reinhard Goebel


Beethoven, Ludwig van (1770-1827)
Dussek, Jan Ladislav (1760-1812)
Eberl, Anton (1765-1807)


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Vaughan Williams, A Sea Symphony (No1) - Sheila Armstrong (soprano), John Carol Case (tenor), London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir - Sir Adrian Boult.*
> 
> A symphony I am slowly getting to grips with - its taken a while (years) but each listen is revealing a little more of it's charm.


it's been taking me years too. I think I may be there. This year, what with it being the 150th anniversary of RVW's birth, I've reacted positively to the virtual bombardment from Gramophone, BBC Music Magazine, London orchestras, the Proms etc (all very welcome of course), and The Sea symphony captured me! I think. A splendid concert led by the irrepressible David Hill with The Bach Choir, Elizabeth Watts and Roderick Williams was helpful to the cause! I regret not going to this year's Prom performance,


----------



## OCEANE

revisited Chailly's Bruckner Symphony No. 3, a convincing interpretation IMHO


----------



## Monsalvat

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 6* in B minor, Op. 74, “Pathétique”
Herbert von Karajan: Wiener Philharmoniker (1984)

What a weird album cover. Karajan's Tchaikovsky is really good, to the point where I don't usually feel the need to look to other conductors in this repertoire.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Stolen Beauties

Chamber music by Mozart, Punto and Michael Haydn

Anneke Scott (natural and piston horns)

Ironwood

anon.: Air varié pour corno (sur 'Là ci darem la mano')
Haydn, M: Romance in A flat major for horn & string quartet (after Mozart)
Mozart: Clarinet Trio in E flat major, K498 "Kegelstatt-Trio"
Mozart: Horn Quintet in E flat, K407
Punto: Deuxième duo


----------



## Malx

*M-A Charpentier, Mors Saülis et Jonathae H 403 - Violaine Le Chenadec, Nicolas Brooymans, Etienne Bazola, Davy Cornillot, David Tricou, Lucile Richardot, Caroline Dangin-Bardot, Constantin Goubet, Ensemble Correspondances, Sébastien Daucé.*

Returning again to what has become a regular in my player this year - a fine set. I must get around to watching the DVD that comes with the CDs.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various chamber and piano works 
part one dotted throughout the afternoon.

Violin Sonata [_no.1_] in F WoO (1820):
Five short pieces for violin and piano WoO (1819-21):
Violin Sonata [_no.2_] in F-minor op.4 (1823):

with Nicholas Milton (vn.) and Nína-Margrét Grímsdóttir (pf.)









String Quartet [_no.0_] in E-flat WoO (1823):









String Octet in E flat op.20 (1825):

with the Brandis and Westphal Quartets









String Quintet no.1 in A op.18 (1826 - rev. 1832):


----------



## Philidor

Sagittarii opera omnia.

*Heinrich Schütz: Psalmen Davids op. 2 (Nos. 14-26) SWV 35-47*

Dresdner Kammerchor
Dresdner Barockorchester
Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Merl

I was supposed to be picking my geetars up from the guy who's setting them up / fixing them but the bugger didn't turn up at his own workshop. Instead I'm just finishing listening to this fine recording.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Dmitri Shostakovich 
Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Heidi Grant Murphy (soprano)

Dallas Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Litton


----------



## Kiki

*Antonio Vivaldi *
_Le quattro stagioni _
*Nigel Kennedy
Berliner Philharmoniker*
Rec. 2002
EMI

Attack on, Nigel! He's showing an attitude here and I like that, though it took some time to adjust my ears to the pillowy instruments.


----------



## Malx

With snow flurries on a regular basis outside, the outside temperature at a level that requires having the heating on constant - it must time to break out this seasonal favourite:

*Handel, The Messiah - Susan Hamilton (soprano), Annie Gill (mezzo), Clare Wilkinson (alto), Nicholas Mulroy (tenor), Matthew Brook (bass), Edward Caswell (bass), Dunedin Consort, John Butt.*

This is not the 'no he's not, he's a very naughty boy' edition but the original Dublin edition. Butt sticks to the original forces Handel had in Dublin which means only 12 singers are used for the entire oratorio. This gives a very different sound to the big choral/orchestral forces used back in the day - I am not against that type of performance having about dozen different options on the shelves it largely depends on how I'm feeling on the day.

From the BBC MM review:
"_The Dunedin Consort's recording of Handel's Messiah strips the work back to how it was performed at its first outing in Dublin. Even less ornate than other 'authentic' performances, it is innately spiritual, and deeply satisfying_."


----------



## Philidor

Fantastic.

*Johannes Brahms: Piano Trio No. 2 C major op. 87

Julius Korngold: Piano Trio D major op. 1*

Feininger Trio










I have been neglected the 2nd Brahms trio since I have the first cycle (Trio Fontenay, in the early 1990s). I only listened to it when listening to the full cycle.

With the Feininger it turns out to be a gem (I could have guessed ...). 

The Korngold trio is a treasure.


----------



## OCEANE

A fantastic recording with outstanding sonic quality even I listened to through streaming


----------



## Rogerx

Bernard Herrmann: Clarinet Quintet & Echoes String Quartet

Echoes Quartet

Herrmann, B: Echoes for String Quartet
Herrmann, B: Souvenir de Voyage for Clarinet Quintet


----------



## Monsalvat

littlejohnuk1 said:


> View attachment 179924


I'm listening to No. 23 now! Love it!


----------



## ericshreiber1005

As I pull out the Christmas lights and ornaments, Carols from Trinity. Cd#2. The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge. Dir. Marlow. Conifer Classics.


----------



## Vasks

*Florian Gassmann - Overture to "Gli uccellatori" (Alimena/Naxos)
Jan Vorisek - Mass in B-flat (Freeman/Cedille)*


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7

Karita Mattila (soprano), Jorma Hynninen (baritone)

Laulun Ystävät Male Choir, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## runssical

eljr said:


> *Stefan Węgłowski: Contemporary Jewish Music*
> 
> Weronika Dziedzic (vocals), Justyna Ptaszyńska (vocals), Maciej Jaroń (violin), Cezary Konrad (percussion), Adam Kośmieja (piano), David Krakauer (clarinet), Mateusz Łasowski (vocals), Dawid Szurmiej (vocals), Mikołaj Trzaska (saxophone)
> 
> *Release Date:* 1st Sep 2017
> *Catalogue No:* KAI0015026
> *Label:* Kairos
> *Length:* 42 minutes


Came across and listened to this album today on Qobuz. I was already familiar with his _From 1 to 7_ album. Both albums are excellent. There's also a third album of Węgłowski's music on the Kairos label focused on a work for piano, electronics and tape. That's a strong album too. *Listening to it now.








*


----------



## Malx

*Bridge, Phantasm - Peter Wallfisch (piano), London Philharmonic Orchestra, Nicholas Braithwaite.*

Desribed as a 'Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra' composed in 1931 this work seems a little darker than much of Bridge's output that I know - a fine piece.










I can't help but thinking that with a more inpired choice of cover art this set would be a sure fire best seller.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Benjamin Britten*
Saint Nicolas, op 42

Anthony Rolfe Johnson, tenor
Corydon Singers
English Chamber Orchestra
Matthew Best

Hyperion
1988

This recording of St. Nicolas utilizes an additional 7 choruses, I assume for the major Coronation scene. Love the pickled boys too!


----------



## Bourdon

Dvořák & Smetana


----------



## sAmUiLc

Francis Poulenc: Dialogues des Carmélites
Sally Matthews / Doris Soffel / Sabine Devieilhe / Jean-François Lapointe / Stanislas de Barbeyrac / Michelle Breedt / Jean-Luc Ballestra / Michael Wilmering.. / Residentie Orkest / Stéphane Denève
Dutch National Opera, 2015
live.. on CD-R


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schulhoff
Violin Sonata No. 2, WV 91
Tanja Becker-Bender, Markus Becker*


----------



## Rogerx

Enescu & Mussorgsky: Piano Works

Alexander Krichel (piano)

Borodin: Petite Suite
Enescu: Suite for Piano No. 2 in D major, Op. 10
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## Kiki

*Franz Liszt*
_Années de pèlerinage - première année, Suisse S.160 _
*Jorge Bolet*
Rec. 1983
Decca

Poetry!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bliss, A Colour Symphony*


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schubert
Piano Sonata No. 21 in B-flat major, D. 960
Uchida*

From this set -










Lovely piece. Beautifully performed by Uchida.


----------



## Philidor

Now again the quartet of the current week.

*Leoš Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 ("Kreutzersonate")*

Hagen Quartett










An intense rendition, as you might expect with this ensemble.


----------



## Enthusiast

An old favourite (my first!) of the Brahms violin concerto. One of Oistrakh's many recording of a work that I feel is the greatest of all violin concertos.


----------



## eljr

*
Bach, J S: Mass in B minor, BWV232*

Katherine Watson (soprano), Helen Charlston (mezzo-soprano), Iestyn Davies (countertenor), Gwilym Bowen (tenor), Neal Davies (bass)
Trinity College Choir Cambridge, Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment, Stephen Layton


> [Iestyn Davies] discharges a beautifully inflected ‘Qui sedes’, impeccably warmed and coloured by a discreet vibrato that instinctively knows its expressive place…Watson’s soaring soprano also... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2018, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 2nd Mar 2018
*Catalogue No:* CDA68181-2
*Label:* Hyperion
*Length:* 1 hour 47 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Quartet in A minor, D 804*


----------



## pmsummer

ETERNAL FIRE
_Bach Choruses_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Elliot Gardiner - director
_
Soli Deo Gloria_


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Piano Concertos BWV 1052, 1054, 1056, 1058 & 1065 

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)

Les Violons du Roy, Bernard Labadie


----------



## Enthusiast

Another very great Brahms concerto. This time Richter playing the second piano concerto. Also the first sonata.


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more before work:

*Saint-Saëns
String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, Op. 112
Sarastro Quartett*










This CD is OOP, but, let me tell you, both SQs are gorgeously performed. These are some underrated works and deserve to be better known. Infectious music of the first order.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, The Creation*

Bernstein conducts a lively rendering of Haydn's classic oratorio.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Manxfeeder said:


> *Haydn, The Creation*
> 
> Bernstein conducts a lively rendering of Haydn's classic oratorio.


Lively? It's revolutionary and allows people to get passionate about Haydn!


----------



## Viardots

*Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra, K.364
Josef Suk*, violin and conductor 
*Thomas Kakuska* (violist of the Alban Berg String Quartet), viola
*Suk Chamber Orchestra

Mozart: Violin Concertos Nos. 2, K.211 & 3, K. 216
Josef Suk*, violin and conductor 
*Suk Chamber Orchestra *

(Vanguard, recorded in 1989, issued in 1990)


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Mozart: Piano Sonatas: KV 281,330 and 333. Piano: Horowitz. Deutsche Grammophon.


----------



## eljr

*Christopher Cerrone: The Air Suspended & Why Was I Born Between Mirrors?*

Shai Wosner (piano), Patrick Swoboda (double bass)
Argus Quartet, Pittsburgh New Music Ensemble

*Release Date:* 2nd Dec 2022
*Catalogue No:* FCR356
*Label:* New Focus Recordings
*Length:* 22 minutes


----------



## Malx

*Britten, String Quartet No 3 - Emperor Quartet.*

Love this disc.


----------



## eljr

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg: Sonatas For Violin Solo*

Gidon Kremer (violin)


> Kremer’s marvellous recording of the Third Sonata for ECM resurfaces here alongside its newly engineered companions which needless to say receive strongly committed and viscerally exciting performances.... — BBC Music Magazine, April 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 25th Feb 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4856943
*Label:* ECM
*Length:* 65 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
18th February 2022









International Classical Music Awards
2023
Nominated - Solo Instrument


----------



## Enthusiast

More Richter. He owned Prokofiev's 5th concerto - no-one played it as well as him - and his Bartok 2 is quite something, too.


----------



## Bourdon

Leoš Janáček

String Quartet No.1 "The Kreuzer Sonata"


----------



## vincula

*BEETHOVEN, L. van: *
Leonore Overtures Nos. 1-3 
Fidelio Overture /
Piano Concerto No. 2 (Backhaus, Vienna Philharmonic, Krauss)











Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Bkeske

Watching and listening to the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hal.

Todays program:


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Victor Hely-Hutchinson*: Carol Symphony
Pro Arte Orchestra - Barry Rose

*Ralph Vaughan Williams:* Fantasia on Christmas Carols
John Barrow, baritone

*Peter Warlock*: Bethlehem Down
Guildford Cathedral Choir - Barry Rose

*Roger Quilter*: Children's Overture
*Ernest Tomlinson*: Suite of English Folk Dances
Light Music Society Orchestra - Sir Vivian Dunn

EMI
1966/1970 - 1991


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

Ligeti

Lux Aeterna
3 Phantasien nach Friedrich Hölderlin
4 Hungarian Songs
Hungarian Studies
3 Hungarian Folk Songs
Songs From Mátraszentimre
2 Hungarian songs

Groupe Vocal de france / Guy Reibel


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: assorted piano concertos
Rudolf Serkin, piano; Claudio Abbado: London Symphony Orchestra (1981–1986)

These are enjoyable. KV 503 is what I'm listening to right now, and it's quite slow. But the sound is light, clear, never thin but buoyant. Serkin was advanced in years at the time these were recorded, but he was still in good form. He is introspective, not flashy but he has the technique for when he needs it. Very different from Serkin's recordings with Szell.


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Oistrakh Brahms recording. This one with the Staatskapelle Dresden conducted by Franz Konwitschny is somewhat different to the Szell one, warmer.


----------



## Klavierman

Very enjoyable.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various chamber and piano works 
part two for the rest of today.

String Quartet no.2 in A-minor op.13 (1827):
String Quartet no.1 in E flat op.12 (1829):









_Rondo capriccioso_ for piano op.14 (1830):

with Jorge Bolet (pf.)









_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book I_ for piano op.19b (1829-30):
_Zwei Klavierstücke_ [_Two Piano Pieces_] WoO19 (1833):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book II_ for piano op.30 (1833-34):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book III_ for piano op.38 (1836-37):
_Gondellied_ [_Gondola Song_] for piano WoO10 (1837):
_Albumblatt_ [_Album-leaf_] in E minor for piano op.posth.117 (1837):


----------



## 13hm13

Alex North – Cleopatra (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Was in the mood!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Boy soprano in the last movement


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 20* in D minor, KV 466
Friedrich Gulda, piano; Claudio Abbado: Wiener Philharmoniker (1974)

I'm mostly unfamiliar with Gulda, and haven't heard this before. Orchestra is in really good shape here, plaudits to Abbado. Winds and strings are balanced with each other and with the piano. Gulda uses an eclectic assortment of cadenzas: by Mozart, himself, Beethoven, and Hummel, throughout the four concertos he recorded with Abbado (KV 466, 467, 503, 595). In this concerto, the cadenzas are by Beethoven and Hummel; the first movement cadenza is played very assertively, and I think it fits well with Gulda's approach to the rest of the work. It's a really neat cadenza, actually. The piano is rather forward in general. Gulda seems to me rather keen to emphasize dynamic contrasts at the smallest scale, which can make for dramatic gestures in this dramatic concerto. His playing is far from pedestrian, but it isn't flashy. It's on the muscular side. I'm interested enough that I will listen to the other three concertos that Abbado and Gulda recorded. Not today, though; I've probably heard five or six of the late Mozart concertos already, with Abbado and Rudolf Serkin, and those were enjoyable but I'm going to be taking a small break.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mahler, Symphony No. 3*

Horenstein and the LSO. I understand there is going to be a significant remastering of this recording to be released early next year. I'm curious as to how it will turn out.


----------



## Montarsolo

Bach, cello suites 2, 3 & 5, Maurice Gendron


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Mass in C Major*

The choir has an undifferentiated sound, like they just got back from the dentist and the novicaine hasn't worn off yet.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

For Les Bleus. Charpentier: Un Oratorio de Noel. Les Arts Florissants. Dir. Christie. Harmonia mundi.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

This is pretty good, and certainly well recorded, but I think I'll stick with Kocsis, Pollini, and Anda. Qobuz 24/192kHz.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

D. Scarlatti: Sonatas for Harpsichord. Harpsichord: Pinnock. CRD.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Bela Bartók 
Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

Franz Liszt - Symphonic Scenes, Kit Armstrong Piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

Stravinsky, Mass

This download is on sale at Quboz for $3. I got it for Les Noches, but I'm curious about how he conducts the Mass. The texture of the singers is darker than I'm used to, but maybe that makes it more authentic. I think I'll have to hear this a couple times more to adjust my ears.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Liszt: Complete Piano Music Volume 1


Liszt: Complete Piano Music Volume 1. Naxos: 8553852. Buy CD or download online. Arnaldo Cohen (piano)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Hogwash

Live streaming right now!!! Listen in


----------



## 13hm13

Gaetano Donizetti, Camerata Budapest, László Kovács – Instrumental Concerti


----------



## starthrower

I just finished the Furtwangler '44, and this one had to pop up! Herbie looks like he's already half embalmed but I'm interested to take this one in.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Georges Cziffra, Bach, Busoni, Beethoven, Schumann, Chopin, Liszt - Piano Recital


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1994 CD release of "Piano Recital" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Reger - Complete Organ Works Vol 6
Haas, organ









Stock - Concierto Cubano, Oborama, Percussion Concerto
Rose/Boston Modern Orchestra Project









Schoenberg - Serenade, 5 Pieces Op 16, Ode to Napoleon
Boulez/Ensemble Intercontemporain, BBC SO









Elgar - String Quartet in E minor, Piano Quintet in A minor
Maggini Quartet; Donohoe









Shostakovich - Cello Concertos
Shostakovich/Bavarian RSO; Schiff


----------



## Neo Romanza

Tonight's listening session:

First up:

*Roussel
Résurrection, Symphonic Prélude after Tolstoy, Op. 4
Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Michel Plasson*

From this set -










And then:

*Górecki
Symphony No. 3, Op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"
Stefania Woytowicz, soprano
Polish Radio National Symphony Orchestra of Katowice
Jerzy Katlewicz*










This is my favorite performance of Górecki _Symphony of Sorrowful Songs_. A truly heartbreaking performance of a masterpiece. Some listeners love the Upshaw/Zinman performance and, while I acknowledge it's acclaim, it never was one of my favorite performances of this symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique

The Cleveland Orchestra, Christoph von Dohnányi


* Louis-Hector Berlioz (11 December 1803 – 8 March 1869) 
*


----------



## eljr

*Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & An American in Paris*

Leonard Bernstein (piano/direction)
Columbia Symphony Orchestra, New York Philharmonic Orchestra

*Release Date:* 29th Sep 1987
*Catalogue No:* G010000911013S
*Label:* Sony
*Series: *Great Performances
*Length:* 34 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

The Sixteen, Harry Christophers / Allegri, Anerio, Despres, Victoria - The Call of Rome


----------



## eljr

*Heaven and Earth*

Cappella Romana, 45th Parallel Universe, John Michael Boyer

*Release Date:* 14th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* CR424-CD
*Label:* Cappella Romana
*Length:* 87 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Karłowicz: Rebirth Symphony in E minor

Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Antoni Wit


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Berio
Six Encores
Andrea Lucchesini*










Such a gorgeous work. Berio doesn't get mentioned enough around here. He composed much more than the _Sinfonia_, folks.


----------



## Rogerx

Advent Live, Vol. 2

Choir of St John's College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha



Bach, J S: Chorale Prelude BWV661 'Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland'
Bingham, J: Hark, the glad sound
Distler, H: Es ist ein Ros' enstprungen (from Die Weihnachtsgeschichte, Op. 10)
Dove: I am the day
Goldschmidt, O: A tender shoot has started
Howells: A Spotless Rose
Jackson, Gabriel: Vox clara ecce intonat
Maconchy: There is no rose
Manz: E'en so, Lord Jesus, quickly come
McCabe, J: The Last and Greatest Herald
Milner, Anthony: Out of your sleep
Pärt: Bogoróditse Djévo
Telemann: Ach so laß von mir dich finden


----------



## Malx

*Bruckner, Symphony No 5 - New Philharmonia Orchestra, Otto Klemperer.*

Generally speaking I like Klemperer's approach to most things, his Bruckner 6th is fabulous but this 5th doesn't work for me nearly as well. I guess no one hits bullseyes with every shot.


----------



## Art Rock

*Bohuslav Martinů: Complete String Quartets (Panocha Quartet, Supraphon, 3 CD's)*

Time for Martinů in my early morning string quartets listening. Today the second CD with the quartets 3-5.


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Horizons

Pierre Fouchenneret, Simon Zaoui, Raphaël Merlin and David Lefort



Fauré: Andante in B flat for Violin and Piano Op. 75
Fauré: Berceuse, Op. 16
Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109
Fauré: Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117
Fauré: L'horizon chimérique, Op. 118
Fauré: Nocturne No. 11 in F sharp minor, Op. 104 No. 1
Fauré: Nocturne No. 12 in E minor, Op. 107
Fauré: Nocturne No. 13 in B minor, Op. 119
Fauré: Papillon, Op. 77
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120
Fauré: Romance in A major for cello & piano, Op. 69
Fauré: Romance in B flat major for violin & piano, Op. 28
Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108


----------



## Philidor

Some music in Advent.

*Georg Philipp Telemann:

Machet die Tore weit
Nun komm, der Heiland*

Barbara Ullrich, Heidi Rieß, Aldo Baldin, Oly Pfaff, Marieluise Mündlein-Mohr
Motettenchor Stuttgart
Ensemble '76
Günter Graulich


----------



## Chilham

Pärt: Fratres
Simon Halsey, Deutsches Kammerorchester Berlin, Daniel Hope









Pärt: Spiegel in Spiegel
Vladimir Spivakov, Sergej Bezrodny









Riley: In C
Ragazze Quartet, Slagwerk Den Haag


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various chamber and piano works 
part three for this morning.

Violin Sonata [no.3] in F WoO (1838):

with Nicholas Milton (vn.) and Nína-Margrét Grímsdóttir (pf.)









String Quartet no.3 in D op.44 no.1 (1838):
String Quartet no.4 in E-minor op.44 no.2 (1837 - rev. 1839):
String Quartet no.5 in E-flat op.44 no.3 (1838):









Cello Sonata no.1 in B-flat op.45 (1838):


----------



## Malx

*Wagner, Overtures & Preludes - Philharmonia & New Philharmonia Orchestras, Otto Klemperer.*

After a none too impressive Bruckner 5th Klemperer is back on form in these Wagner pieces - the shimmering strings towards the end of the Lohengrin Act I prelude are fabulous.


----------



## tortkis

Josef Bohuslav Foerster: String Quartet No. 4 in F Major, Op. 182 - Stamic Quartet (Supraphon)









A fine string quartet with flowing melodies, exquisite polyphony and rich harmonies. Foerster (1859-1951) was a Czech composer.


----------



## Art Rock

*Giuseppe Verdi: Macbeth (London Philharmonic Orchestra, Ambrosian Opera Chorus, Lamberto Gardelli, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau, Elena Souliotis, Luciano Pavarotti, Ricardo Cassinelli et al, Decca, 2 CD's)*

More Verdi, more of the same reaction from my side. Pleasant listening, but not more than that. YMMV, and for many it does.


----------



## Rogerx

Rodolphe Kreutzer: Violin Concertos 1, 6 & 7

Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin)

Südwestdeutsches Kammerorchester Pforzheim, Timo Handschuh


----------



## vincula

I'm in Mozart mood today too, while enjoying the snowy landscape. Must be "live" of course:

*MOZART, W.A. *
_Symphonies Nos. 29 and 35 
Piano Concerto No. 19_
(Pollini, Vienna Philharmonic, Böhm) (1980)










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> Stravinsky, Mass
> 
> This download is on sale at Quboz for $3. I got it for Les Noches, but I'm curious about how he conducts the Mass. The texture of the singers is darker than I'm used to, but maybe that makes it more authentic. I think I'll have to hear this a couple times more to adjust my ears.
> View attachment 179948


It is an austere work ... and very beautiful for that. I don't know who you have listened to in this but for me this is one of the best accounts on record.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart Grétry 1773

Orkester Nord, Martin Wahlberg


Gretry: Céphale et Procris - Suite
Mozart: Symphony No. 25 in G minor, K183


----------



## Rogerx

Samuel Coleridge-Taylor: Nonet, Piano Trio, Piano Quintet

Kaleidoscope Chamber Collective (chamber ensemble)


----------



## NLaslow

*Jean Sibelius - Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104*
San Francisco Symphony - Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## Scherzi Cat

Listening to my personally constructed Wagner Symphony:

I. Overture from Der Fliegende Hölländer 
II. Siegfried's Rhein Journey from Götterdämmerung
III. Ride of the Valkyries from Die Walküre
IV. Overture from Die Miestersinger von Nürnberg


----------



## Enthusiast

A third Oistrakh Brahms concerto and father and son playing Mozart's K364 a really good CD or really good accounts of both works.










Edited to remove error.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35, Sibelius Violin concerto 

Kyung Wha Chung

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## Kiki

*Richard Strauss*
_Tod und Verklärung_
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan*
Rec. 1982
DG

Amazing ensemble!


----------



## Merl

Finally caught up with these two very impressive recordings. I really enjoy the Aviv's bucolic way with them.


----------



## jambo

From the Szell Sony mega box

*Prokofiev: *Piano Concerto No. 1 in D flat major, Op. 10
*Prokofiev: *Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
*Prokofiev: *Piano Sonata No. 3 in A minor, Op. 28, "From Old Notebooks" - Allegro tempestoso - Moderato

Gary Graffman (piano)
George Szell
Cleveland Orchestra
1966


----------



## sAmUiLc

Enthusiast said:


> A third Oistrakh Brahms concerto and father and son playing Mozart's K364 - both with Klemperer - a really good CD or really good accounts of both works.


Klemperer is not the conductor of the Mozart. King David is, conducting BPO and playing viola.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

Streaming the two recordings of the string quartet version of:
*Janáček, On An Overgrown Path - Czech Philharmonic Quartet & Quartetto Energie Nove.

















*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Wagner, Overtures & Preludes - Philharmonia & New Philharmonia Orchestras, Otto Klemperer.*
> 
> After a none too impressive Bruckner 5th Klemperer is back on form in these Wagner pieces - the shimmering strings towards the end of the Lohengrin Act I prelude are fabulous.


I agree about the B5. Wagner superb.


----------



## Vasks

_Checking out Christopher_

*Rouse - Prospero's Rooms (Gilbert/dacapo)
Rouse - Cello Concerto (Ma/Sony)
Rouse - Flute Concerto (Wincenc/Telarc)
Rouse - Phantasmata (Zinman/Nonesuch)*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Holst: Hymn of Jesus, Choral Symphony, The Wandering Scholar and At the Boars Head. cond. For Hymn Graves w/London Philharmonic, cond. Choral Sym. Boult w/London Philharmonic choir and Orchestra cond. Wandering Scholar Bedford w/ English Opera Group English Chamber Orchestra and cond.Boars head Atherton With Liverpool Philharmonic Choir and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. EMI.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various chamber and piano works
part four scattered throughout this afternoon.

Piano Trio no.1 in D-minor op.49 (1839):









_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book IV_ for piano op.53 (1839-41):
_(6) Kinderstücke_ [_(6) Children's Pieces_] for piano op.72 (1842):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book V_ for piano op.62 (1842-44):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book VI_ for piano op.67 (1843-45):









Cello Sonata no.2 in D op.58 (1842-43):


----------



## Anooj




----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Piano Works (Sonia Rubinsky, Naxos, 8 CD's)*

Time for another HVL box, this one on Naxos wth the piano works. Playing the first two CD's today.


----------



## sbmonty

Walton: String Quartet In A Minor
Maggini Quartet

This week's string quartet selection. First listen to this work. Very nice!


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Weihnachtsoratorium (Christmas Oratorio)

Soprano: Dorothea Röschmann; 
Alto: Andreas Scholl; 
Tenor: Werner Güra; 
Bass: Klaus Häger 

RIAS-Kammerchor 
Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin
René Jacobs Conductor


----------



## sAmUiLc

sAmUiLc said:


> Klemperer is not the conductor of the Mozart. King David is, conducting BPO and playing viola.


There used to be a gross editing error at the very end of the Mozart on EMI, repeating the last note or two after the music completely dies down and it sounded like an echo, an awkward one at that. I wonder if Warner had fixed it before releasing on its label. I bought the CD twice, the 2nd time after couple of years from the first purchase, hoping to get a different manufactured batch. But the 2nd one had the same problem. My solution was copying on CD-R using my Tascam and let it fade out quickly right after the last note dies down. I returned the CD to Tower Records where I had bought it.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 & Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn

Nizhny Novgorod Soloists Chamber Orchestra, Maxim Emelyanychev


----------



## Bourdon

Camino de Santiago 1 & 2


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Harold en Italie, Op. 16
Donald McInnes, viola
Orchestre de Paris
Bernstein*

From this set -


----------



## Enthusiast

sAmUiLc said:


> Klemperer is not the conductor of the Mozart. King David is, conducting BPO and playing viola.


Yes, you're right. I just assumed it was Klemperer. I don't know of any other recordings where Oistrakh is the conductor.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, you're right. I just assumed it was Klemperer. I don't know of any other recordings where Oistrakh is the conductor.


The Mozart violin concertos with the Berliner are all conducted by the master himself.**


----------



## Branko

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, you're right. I just assumed it was Klemperer. I don't know of any other recordings where Oistrakh is the conductor.


There are quite a few, according to this discography.





__





Loading…






trmsolutions.co.kr


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Karol Szymanowski
Mazurkas Op. 50*


----------



## Enthusiast

Bourdon said:


> The Mozart violin concertos with the Berliner are all conducted by the master himself.**


Thanks.


----------



## Enthusiast

Branko said:


> There are quite a few, according to this discography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trmsolutions.co.kr


Of the Brahms? Yes, I have three but am aware of a good few more.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rauvatavaara, Canticum Mariae Virginis*

This is serene and lovely.


----------



## Enthusiast

The two symphonies by Dutilleux.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Karol Szymanowski* (1882-1937): *Stabat Mater, op.53* (1926), as recorded in 1993 by the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & City of Birmingham Symphony Chorus, conducted by *Simon Rattle*. With Florence Quivar (mezzo-soprano), John Connell (bass), Elzbieta Szmytka (soprano).


----------



## Rogerx

Janácek: Concertino, On An Overgrown Path & Violin Sonata

Musiktage Mondsee, Andras Schiff


Janáček: Concertino, JW VII/11
Janáček: On An Overgrown Path
Janáček: Violin Sonata


----------



## Branko

Enthusiast said:


> Of the Brahms? Yes, I have three but am aware of a good few more.


...sorry, I meant Oistrakh conducting. About 30 recordings with him conducting, if I read the discography correctly. and not just Mozart.


----------



## Bourdon

Dvořák


String Quartet in G Major,Op.106


----------



## Enthusiast

Branko said:


> ...sorry, I meant Oistrakh conducting. About 30 recordings with him conducting, if I read the discography correctly. and not just Mozart.


I knew I should have opened the link. Oh yes. Thanks.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Daniel Pinkham* (1923-2006)
Advent Cantata
Christmas Cantata (Sinfonia Sacra)
Wedding Cantata
Introduction, Nocturne, and Rondo for guitar and mandolin
String Quartet

John Curtis, guitar
William Buonocore, mandolin

Boston Composers String Quartet

Boston Cecilia
Donald Teeters

Koch
1992


----------



## Chilham

Walton: String Quartet in A Minor
Albion Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Zygmunt Stojowski* (1870-1946): *Violin concerto in G minor, op.22* (1899), as recorded in 2016 by Bartłomiej Nizioł (violin) with the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, conducted by *Łukasz Borowicz*.

Every time something by Stojowski comes along on the shuffled playlist, it's a heads-up. Imho this man was certainly more than just your average-late-romantic-composer. I'll not say that his violin concerto is on par with that of Brahms or Bruch, but it sure is better than average.


----------



## Ulalume!Ulalume!

A rare Sunday... free from the tyranny of yelling women. Now to take advantage of this freedom by listening to some yelling women.


----------



## starthrower

sbmonty said:


> View attachment 179966
> 
> 
> Walton: String Quartet In A Minor
> Maggini Quartet
> 
> This week's string quartet selection. First listen to this work. Very nice!


I just finished listening to this CD twice through. It's a great disc! The piano quartet composed when Walton was still a teenager is astonishing! Of all of the movements in both the piano, and string quartets, I found the andante tranquillo from the piano quartet the most moving and beautiful piece on the album.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Haydn: String Quartets No. 35, 9 and 10. Kodaly Quartet. Naxos.


----------



## Art Rock

*Pēteris Vasks: Symphony No. 2, Violin Concerto "Distant Light" (Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds, Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra, Juha Kangas, Ondine)*

Two impressive Vasks works. The second symphony from 1999 (Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds) is an amazing Tour de Force. To quote a few lines from the Gramophone review (link): "a single-movement canvas of nearly 40 minutes’ duration, it traverses emotions from bare-faced rage and serene contemplation to icy despair, achieving a vast, uneasy quietude at the close". It is coupled with the Violin Concerto "Distant Light" (1997), in which John Storgårds returns, but now as the soloist. A magnificent CD.


----------



## Enthusiast

Mozart symphonies 36 (Linz) and 38 (Prague). Bruno Walter was a great Mozartian.


----------



## Bourdon

Prokofiev

Klavierkonzert No.3


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5 (Requiem)

Bror Magnus Tødenes (tenor)

Choir of Collegiûm Mûsicûm, Bergen Philharmonic Choir, Edvard Grieg Kor, Royal Northern College of Music Choir, Eikanger-Bjørsvik Musikklag,

Musicians from the Bergen Philharmonic Youth Orchestra & Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Edward Gardner


*Hector Berlioz (11 December 1803 – 8 March 1869) was a French Romantic composer and conductor.*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*César Franck *(1822-1890): *Psyché, M.47, for choir and orchestra* (1887), as recorded in 1994 by the BBC National Orchestra of Wales & the BBC National Chorus of Wales, conducted by *Tadaaki Otaka*.

I wonder why this work is usually not mentioned among his most famous. It's lush, sensual, and profound at the same time, and written in the same period as his violin sonata and his symphony. Excellent performance on this disc i.m.h.o.


----------



## Neo Romanza

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 179974
> 
> 
> *César Franck *(1822-1890): *Psyché, M.47, for choir and orchestra* (1887), as recorded in 1994 by the BBC National Orchestra of Wales & the BBC National Chorus of Wales, conducted by *Tadaaki Otaka*.
> 
> I wonder why this work is usually not mentioned among his most famous. It's lush, sensual, and profound at the same time, and written in the same period as his violin sonata and his symphony. Excellent performance on this disc i.m.h.o.
> View attachment 179975


I was just listening to _Psyché_ night before last (not this performance) and I agree it's a masterful work. Too bad it seems unjustly ignored for whatever reason.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, you're right. I just assumed it was Klemperer. I don't know of any other recordings where Oistrakh is the conductor.












There are more if you look for it. I remember seeing some on Melodiya.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bourdon

Mahler

Symphony No.4


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Palestrina: Music for Advent and Christmas. Westminster Catherdral Choir. Master of Music:Baker. Hyperion.


----------



## Philidor

Advent is a great time for oratorios.

*Georg Friedrich Händel: Israel in Egypt HWV 54*

Nancy Argenta, soprano
Emily van Evera, soprano
Timothy Wilson, countertenor
Anthony Rolfe Johnson, tenor
David Thomas, bass
Jeremy White, bass
Tavener Choir
Tavener Players
Andrew Parrott










Top league Händel playing and singing.


----------



## Musicaterina

Christoph Graupner: Jauchzet ihr Himmel, erfreue dich Erde, GWV 1105/53 

Soprano I & II: Amaryllis Dieltiens & Elisabeth Scholl
Tenor I & II: Lothar Blum & Reinoud van Mechelen 
Baritone: Stefan Geyer

Chorus: Ex Tempore

Orchestra: Mannheim Hofkapelle

Conductor: Florian Heyerick


----------



## Bkeske

Taking a listen to the Dvorak before some football.


----------



## Musicaterina

Christoph Graupner: Ouverture in G-major for 2 Corni di Selva, Tympani, 2 Violini, Viola e Cembalo

Orchestra: Das Kleine Konzert

Conductor: Hermann Max


----------



## Enthusiast

Harnoncourt in Concentus Musicus mode performing Mozart's last three symphonies as a single unitary work (and idea that Jordi Savall followed him in).


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Paul Paray* (1886-1979)
Pastorale de Noël
Jeanne D'Arc

Assumption Grotto Orchestra & Choir
Eduard Perrone

Grotto
2002

I am not sure why Paray's Christmas Cantata has never been picked up, for it is charming. Too bad this recording is all we have, and a provincial one at that.

The Joan of Arc Oratorio is different than Paray's Mass of a similar name, but it gives an idea of his compositional style.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

Having listened to the two string quartet recordings of this work I decided to spin the piano version.
*Janáček, On An Overgrown Path - Ivana Gavrić.*

Good as this is I'm leaning towards the quartet version as my preference, which is slightly annoying as it will probably involve some financial outlay.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various chamber and piano works
part five of five for the rest of today.

Piano Trio no.2 in C-minor op.66 (1845):









_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book VII_ for piano op.posth.85 (1834-45):
_(6) Lieder ohne Worte Book VIII_ for piano op.posth.102 (1842-45):









String Quintet no.2 in B-flat op.posth.87 (1845):









_Andante, Scherzo, Capriccio und Fuga_ for string quartet
op.posth.81 (1827, 1843 and 1847):
String Quartet no.6 in F-minor op.80 (1847):


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> *Pēteris Vasks: Symphony No. 2, Violin Concerto "Distant Light" (Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds, Ostrobothnian Chamber Orchestra, Juha Kangas, Ondine)*
> 
> Two impressive Vasks works. The second symphony from 1999 (Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds) is an amazing Tour de Force. To quote a few lines from the Gramophone review (link): "a single-movement canvas of nearly 40 minutes’ duration, it traverses emotions from bare-faced rage and serene contemplation to icy despair, achieving a vast, uneasy quietude at the close". It is coupled with the Violin Concerto "Distant Light" (1997), in which John Storgårds returns, but now as the soloist. A magnificent CD.


Completely new to me. The review and your verdict sent me streaming on Qobuz. I've just finished listening and I think the symphony is a terrific (in some places literally) listen. Some absorbing orchestral textures and captivating harmonics. Slightly derivative in places (DSCH?). The violin concerto is absolutely incredible. I was seized by every single note and was beguiled from beginning to end. John Storgards is magnificent and does Vasks proud in this performance. I suppose others might prefer the symphony over the vc, I dunno.

I don't have much Vasks in my collection, just string quartets 1-5 by the Spikeru Quartet and some other chamber pieces, but no orchestral, so this was altogether a new listening experience for me. Thanks for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## Malx

*Walton, String Quartet in A minor - Albion Quartet.*

I thought this new recording would be a nice place to start this week's string quartet selection listening.


----------



## sAmUiLc

To me, this is one of the two greatest recordings of Karajan, the other being EMI stereo Tristan. Tremendously moving live performance! He gets so emotional after the storm scene, even loses control momentarily. Of course, well-drilled BPO seamlessly plays on as if nothing has happened.

I have it on DVD also, but prefer laserdisc as almost always.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Walton, String Quartet in A minor - Albion Quartet.*
> 
> I thought this new recording would be a nice place to start this week's string quartet selection listening.


I'm going to give this listen, even though I normally stick to recordings in my collection.


----------



## Floeddie

Dmitri Shostakovich - Ballet Suite "The Bolt" - Russian State Symphony Orchestra - Dmitry Yablonsky, Conductor (2002)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Itzhak Perlman, John Williams, Niccolò Paganini, Mauro Giuliani - Duos


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the CD release of "Duos" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony No.10 (Cooke II)*








I admit I rarely listen to this Mahler's symphony, usually the Adagio (since it's the only part completely elaborated by the composer himself before his death); but without doubt the Cooke version is quite brethtaking anyway.


----------



## atsizat




----------



## Chat Noir

Gideon Klein - _Partita for strings_ (1944)

A recommendation from a friend. Klein died aged just 24/25 in a Nazi camp.


----------



## Joachim Raff

My todays disc: 









Harnoncourt at his very best. Quirky, but so entertaining


----------



## Philidor

Intubinating again.

*Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 5 B minor (1946)*

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi










Another great work by this Estonian composer.


----------



## pmsummer

ADVENT CANTATAS
_BWV 61 - BWV 36 - BWV 62_
*Johann Sebastian Bach*
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner - Director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> I was just listening to _Psyché_ night before last (not this performance) and I agree it's a masterful work. Too bad it seems unjustly ignored for whatever reason.


I was listening to Psyche a couple of nights ago too. I have the Chandos CD, but I was streaming the Jean-Luc Tingaud, Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Royal Conservatoire of Scotland Voices on Naxos and I think I prefer it.

I don't know if it's a masterpiece because it's not perfect. It could do with some editing, being a bit flaccid here and there and the overall architecture of the piece is a bit unsteady in places. Episodes of ravishing orchestral music with moments of vocal beauty that aren't fitted together well. Just my view.......


----------



## Chat Noir

Philidor said:


> Intubinating again.
> 
> *Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 5 B minor (1946)*
> 
> Bamberg Symphony Orchestra
> Neeme Järvi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great work by this Estonian composer.


Ever since I started listening to Tubin I've been hooked. I love his 4th symphony so much it hasn't been out of my music player for over a year!


----------



## HenryPenfold

pmsummer said:


> ADVENT CANTATAS
> _BWV 61 - BWV 36 - BWV 62_
> *Johann Sebastian Bach*
> The Monteverdi Choir
> The English Baroque Soloists
> John Eliot Gardiner - Director
> 
> _Archiv Produktion_


I've seen the Monteverdi Choir in concert - I think that's an old photo.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Lisztianwagner said:


> *Gustav Mahler
> Symphony No.10 (Cooke II)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I rarely listen to this Mahler's symphony, usually the Adagio (since it's the only part completely elaborated by the composer himself before his death); but without doubt the Cooke version quite brethtaking anyway.


I listen to M10 often even though I have reservations about 'reconstructions'. In this case, I think Mahler left enough to make performing versions a valid exercise. So long as we understand them as that, performing versions.

Unlike Bruckner 9, where the sketches for the finale show less inspired music than that of the preceding 3 movements. Of course Bruckner would have worked more on the material and fashioned it into something we would have loved, but he didn't, he ran out of time. Unlike M10, I think B9 should be left alone.


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> I was listening to Psyche a couple of nights ago too. I have the Chandos CD, but I was streaming the Jean-Luc Tingaud, Royal Scottish National Orchestra/Royal Conservatoire of Scotland Voices on Naxos and I think I prefer it.
> 
> I don't know if it's a masterpiece because it's not perfect. It could do with some editing, being a bit flaccid here and there and the overall architecture of the piece is a bit unsteady in places. Episodes of ravishing orchestral music with moments of vocal beauty that aren't fitted together well. Just my view.......


It is a bit of a mess, but when I was listening to it, I just let the music wash over my eardrums. If I were going to get critical about it, I certainly wouldn't refute the points you made.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - symphony nr. 8
Konzerthausorchester Berlin - Mario Venzago


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> It is a bit of a mess, but when I was listening to it, I just let the music wash over my eardrums. If I were going to get critical about it, I certainly wouldn't refute the points you made.


Yes, you're absolutely right in your approach and that's pretty much what I do, but the points I mention do get in the way a bit. But my main point really is not about how the music goes, which is wonderful, but to respond to the question of why it's not held up as a masterpiece. A good comparison perhaps is Zemlinsky's Lyrische Symphonie, which is held as a masterpiece and has no obvious weaknesses.


----------



## pmsummer

UN CAMINO DE SANTIAGO
_The Way of St. James of Compostela_
*17th century Sacred and Secular Traveling Songs*
Arianna Savall - soprano & harp
Ensemble La Fenice
Jean Tubery - direction

_Ricercar_


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 CD at a time (total 3)


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Wonderful playing and extraordinary sound. (DSD64 download)


----------



## Lisztianwagner

HenryPenfold said:


> I listen to M10 often even though I have reservations about 'reconstructions'. In this case, I think Mahler left enough to make performing versions a valid exercise. So long as we understand them as that, performing versions.
> 
> Unlike Bruckner 9, where the sketches for the finale show less inspired music than that of the preceding 3 movements. Of course Bruckner would have worked more on the material and fashioned it into something we would have loved, but he didn't, he ran out of time. Unlike M10, I think B9 should be left alone.


I've had a bit of reservations about reconstructions myself, since those kind of works can't be orchestrated and elaborated as a composer actually intended; that's why I don't listen to Mahler 10th very often, apart from the first movement, because I have the impression I can't totally hear Mahler's true voice, most of the movements was left just as draft, with no complete orchestration or revision. I agree that the orchestral material of the symphony was enough to create a reasonably performable version, which as a matter of fact is very expressive and mesmerizing, but of course it will never be as Mahler's final result could have been. 
Nonetheless, that's what we can only listen to about Mahler 10th, so we must be satisfied with that. Better than nothing.


----------



## tortkis

Aaron Andrew Hunt: 30 Variations on an Aria by Johann Sebastian Bach








30 Variations on an Aria by Johann Sebastian Bach [full album], by Aaron Andrew Hunt


31 track album




aaronandrewhunt.bandcamp.com




_1686/1720 Bosch/Schnitger organ in Vollenhove, NL, tuned at A=419.5 Hz using Lambert Chaumont's temperament from 1695 (2nd interpretation)_


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Dave Brubeck*
La Fiesta de la Posada

Dale Warland Singers
St. Paul Chamber Orchestra
Dennis Russell Davies

CBS
1979


----------



## sAmUiLc

Lisztianwagner said:


> I've had a bit of reservations about reconstructions myself, since those kind of works can't be orchestrated and elaborated as a composer actually intended; that's why I don't listen to Mahler 10th very often, apart from the first movement, because I have the impression I can't totally hear Mahler's true voice, most of the movements was left just as draft, with no complete orchestration or revision. I agree that the orchestral material of the symphony was enough to create a reasonably performable version, which as a matter of fact is very expressive and mesmerizing, but of course it will never be as Mahler's final result could have been.
> Nonetheless, that's what we can only listen to about Mahler 10th, so we must be satisfied with that. Better than nothing.











:: MAHLER Violin Concerto. SCHMIDT Violin Concerto. Vengerov/Chicago SO/Boulez (DG)- INKPOT - The Flying Inkpot Classical Music and Concert Reviews


Gustav Mahler (1860-1911) Violin Concerto in F-sharp minorWORLD PREMIERE RECORDING FRANZ SCHMIDT(1874-1939) Violin Concerto MAXIM VENGEROV violin Chicago Symphony Orchestra conducted by Pierre Boule DEUTSCHE GRAMMOPHON 566 612-2 2 discs [52:42+42:15] full-price z by Derek Lim Following their...



www.flyinginkpot.com





Read it till the last sentence or just jump to it if you get tired of reading somewhere in the middle.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Lisztianwagner

sAmUiLc said:


> :: MAHLER Violin Concerto. SCHMIDT Violin Concerto. Vengerov/Chicago SO/Boulez (DG)- INKPOT - The Flying Inkpot Classical Music and Concert Reviews
> 
> 
> Gustav Mahler (1860-1911) Violin Concerto in F-sharp minorWORLD PREMIERE RECORDING FRANZ SCHMIDT(1874-1939) Violin Concerto MAXIM VENGEROV violin Chicago Symphony Orchestra conducted by Pierre Boule DEUTSCHE GRAMMOPHON 566 612-2 2 discs [52:42+42:15] full-price z by Derek Lim Following their...
> 
> 
> 
> www.flyinginkpot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read it till the last sentence or just jump to it if you get tired of reading somewhere in the middle.



It was too strange to believe to it, but I did that for a second, I confess. Nonetheless it would have been great if Mahler had composed concertos....


----------



## pmsummer

CHANTS & MOTETS
_Ceremonial and Liturgical Motets
Plainchant for Vespers I_
*Guillaume Du Fay*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - Director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Lisztianwagner said:


> It was too strange to believe to it, but I did that for a second, I confess. Nonetheless it would have been great if Mahler had composed concertos....


You might/might not know that there is a piano quartet by Mahler.. only 1 movement, though. As I remember it was a student project, seems abandoned.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Lisztianwagner

sAmUiLc said:


> You might/might not know that there is a piano quartet by Mahler.. only 1 movement, though. As I remember it was a student project, seems abandoned.


Yes, if I correctly remember, it was composed around 1876; it's a juvenile work, but it's rather enjoyable anyway.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## pmsummer

ODES FOR ST. CECELIA'S DAY
MUSIC FOR QUEEN MARY
*Henry Purcell*
Taverner Consort, Choir & Players
Andrew Parrott - direction
_
Veritas x2_


----------



## WVdave

Mendelssohn; Symphonies 3 "Scottish" & 4 "Italian" 
San Francisco Symphony/Herbert Blomstedt
London Records – 433 811-2, BMG Direct Marketing, Inc. – D 140143, CD, Album, US, 1993.


----------



## haydnguy

Schoenberg (1874-1951)

1. Transfigured Night op.4
2. Chamber Symphony op.9 for 15 solo instruments
3. Chamber Symphony no.2 op.38

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn: Piano Concertos

Jan Lisiecki (piano)

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 40
Mendelssohn: Rondo capriccioso in E major, Op. 14
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 6 in G minor 'Venetianisches Gondellied'
Mendelssohn: Songs without Words, Book 1 (6), Op. 19b
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 1 in E major 'Sweet Remembrance'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 2 in A minor
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 3 in A major 'Hunting Song'
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 4 in A major
Mendelssohn: Song without Words, Op. 19b No. 5 in F sharp minor
Mendelssohn: Variations sérieuses in D minor Op. 54


----------



## Kiki

*Gabriel Fauré*
_Ballade in F sharp major Op. 19
13 Barcarolles_
*Jean-Philippe Collard*
Rec. 2020
La Dolce Volta

A delightful disc!


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Bernstein
Symphonic Dances from "West Side Story"
On the Waterfront Suite
New York Phil.
Bernstein*

From this fantastic set -










And then (if I'm not too tired):

*Adams
Grand Pianola Music
London Sinfonietta
Adams*


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Reger - Complete Organ Works Vol 7
Haas, organ









Adams - Become Ocean
Morlot/Seattle









Nystroem - Symphonies 2 and 5
Jarvi/Malmo SO









Wagner - Das Rheingold
Barenboim/Bayreuth Festival Orchestra


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Fantastic playing and sound. (DSD256)


----------



## Rogerx

Atterberg: Orchestral Works, Vol. 1

with Sara Trobäck Hesselink (violin) & Per Högberg (viola)

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi

Atterberg: En värmlandsrapsodi (A Värmland Rhapsody) Op. 36
Atterberg: Suite No. 3, Op. 19 No. 1 for violin, viola and string orchestra
Atterberg: Symphony No. 4 in G minor, Op. 14 'Sinfonia piccola'
Atterberg: Symphony No. 6 in C major, Op. 31 'Dollar Symphony'


----------



## 13hm13

Philipp Scharwenka - Piano Trios op. 100 & op. 112, Cello Sonata op. 116 - Trio Parnassus


----------



## Art Rock

*Bohuslav Martinů: Complete String Quartets (Panocha Quartet, Supraphon, 3 CD's)*

Time for Martinů in my early morning string quartets listening. Today the last CD with the quartets 6 and 7.


----------



## Becca

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, you're right. I just assumed it was Klemperer. I don't know of any other recordings where Oistrakh is the conductor.


I know of him conducting a Mahler 4th with Galina Vishnevskaya as I used it on a blind comparison a few years ago.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Czech pianist Antonín Kubálek was near-blind. Yet he was a considerable musician. The mysterious Gesänge der Frühe here is probed deeper than Pollini's on DG which is pretty good itself. The other pieces on this well-filled CD are also marvelously played.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Proceeding with Mendelssohn.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet E-flat major op. 12*

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Bartók: The Wooden Prince & Cantata Profana

John Aler (tenor), John Tomlinson (baritone)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus, Pierre Boulez

*In memory of John Aler who passes away suddenly at 73*


----------



## jambo

A great selection of pieces and artists, with a fun rendition of Happy Birthday at the end thanks to Itzhak Perlman and Pinchas Zukerman.

*Bach: *Concerto for Two Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
*Vivaldi: *Concerto for 3 Violins, Strings and Continuo in F major, RV 551
*Mozart: *Sinfonia concertante for Violin, Viola and Orchestra in E flat major, K. 364/320d

Isaac Stern (violin)
Itzhak Perlman (violin)
Pinchas Zukerman (violin/viola)
Zubin Mehta
New York Philharmonic
1980 (live)


----------



## Viardots

*Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto, Op. 64
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1, Op. 26
Alban Berg: Violin Concerto

Josef Suk*, violin
*Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Karel Ančerl*, conductor

(Supraphon Karel Ančerl Gold Edition)


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Leonore

Original Version from 1805

Edda Moser (Leonore), Richard Cassilly (Florestan), Karl Ridderbusch (Rocco), Theo Adam (Pizzaro), Hermann Christian Polster (Fernando), Helen Donath (Marzelline), Eberhard Büchner (Jaquino)


Rundfunkchor Leipzig, Dresdener Staatskapelle, Herbert Blomstedt


----------



## 13hm13

Requiem In C Minor (1804) For Soloists, Chorus, Orchestra And Organ
By – Antonio Salieri


----------



## ansfelden

Homeoffice programme with Prokoview and Seiji Ozawa


----------



## Montarsolo

Johann Strauss, Kaiser-Walzer, Von Karajan. A CD from the first year that the CD came on the market. Bought it last week for 1 euro at a thrift store.

Despite the fact that it is cheerful music, I always find something of melancholy in it. But maybe I'm the only one who hears nostalgia in it.


----------



## Branko

Becca said:


> I know of him conducting a Mahler 4th with Galina Vishnevskaya as I used it on a blind comparison a few years ago.












available on streaming services


----------



## Chilham

Glass: Violin Concerto No. 1
Christoph von Dohnányi & Vienna Philharmonic, Gidon Kremer









Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"
Kronos Quartet









Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
Philip Glass, The Philip Glass Ensemble

See how far I get.


----------



## Malx

Chilham said:


> Glass: Violin Concerto No. 1
> Christoph von Dohnányi & Vienna Philharmonic, Gidon Kremer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass: String Quartet No. 3 "Mishima"
> Kronos Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass: Music in Twelve Parts
> Philip Glass, The Philip Glass Ensemble
> 
> See how far I get.


Good luck.


----------



## Malx

*Walton, String Quartet in A minor - Maggini Quartet.*

Second recording of this weeks string quartet selection - this is one of the three I have on disc.


----------



## Barbebleu

Schubert, Schwanengesang - D. F-D and Gerald Moore. Stoating! (definition below) 😎



https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&ved=2ahUKEwjpr5Xw5fP7AhWOiFwKHXw-BYYQFnoECB8QAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fdefinedictionarymeaning.com%2Ftopic%2F62558%2Fstoating&usg=AOvVaw0asLdXiftAV2mLg5G1A3rd


----------



## vincula

Going through my recently purchased box of _Beethovian_ candies from this serious pianist. Their warm mono sound helps me coping with Mr. Winter. The trick might work for you as well, Go try 'em!










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Concertos for Cello and Orchestra by Danielpour, Kirchner & Rouse

Yo-Yo Ma (cello)


Philadelphia Orchestra, David Zinman


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Piano Works (Sonia Rubinsky, Naxos, 8 CD's)*

Continuing with this HVL box on Naxos with the piano works. Playing the third, fourth and fifth CD today (I am in the mood for piano music apparently).


----------



## Kiki

*Gustav Mahler*
_Symphony No. 5_
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan *
Rec. 1973
DG

A superb M5 in my opinion.


----------



## prlj

*Wagner Parsifal Suite LSO/Gourlay*


----------



## Art Rock

*Giuseppe Verdi: Opera Overtures for organ (Silvio Celeghin, Federica Iannella, Tactus)*

Taking a break from the almost daily replaying of Verdi operas by playing... Verdi opera overtures. But not as we know them. On this CD, they are played on a theater-style organ (four hands). It sounds like a recipe for disaster, but it is actually fun.


----------



## Viardots

*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1, Capriccio Italien, 1812 Overture

Sviatoslav Richter*, piano
*Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Karel Ančerl*, conductor

(Supraphon Karel Ančerl Gold Edition)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Sonatas For Four Hands

Thomas Beijer, Nicolas van Poucke (piano)


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Gustav Mahler
Symphony No. 1*


----------



## haziz

*Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70*
_
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Libor Pešek_
Work length 38:03


----------



## Enthusiast

An early Maderna work, written while he was interned by the SS during WW2. It was believed lost but was then found. A haunting and 100% accessible work.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 6 in D minor, Op. 104
Sibelius: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 105*
_
Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra
Klaus Mäkelä_
Recorded: 2021-03-05 & 2021-03-12
Recording Venue: Konserthus, Oslo


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphony No. 2, Pan and Syrinx & Aladdin Suite

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Swedish Radio Chorus, Esa-Pekka Salonen


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Garden of Proserpine, In the Fen Country, The Captain's Apprentice
Patrick Hadley: Fen and Flood
(Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Joyful Company of Singers, Paul Daniel, Jane Irwin, Mary Bevan, Leigh Melrose, Albion Records)*

The discovery here is The Garden of Proserpine, a cantata for soprano, chorus and orchestra from 1899. In the Fen Country is better known but always worth hearing, while The Captain's Apprentice is a short arrangement of a folk song. The coupling by Hadley was arranged by RVW for soloists, mixed chorus and orchestra, another rarity. An important CD for RVW fans.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Cantatas BWV 91-57-151 & 122


----------



## Enthusiast

Following from Maderna's Requiem, written during his internment by the Nazis, Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time was also written while imprisoned by the Nazis (this time as a POW). Unlike the Maderna piece, this one was actually performed in the Gulag, and well received as well! It's a work I love greatly and I have more recordings of it than I can keep track of. This is a good one.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Garden of Proserpine, In the Fen Country, The Captain's Apprentice
> Patrick Hadley: Fen and Flood
> (Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Joyful Company of Singers, Paul Daniel, Jane Irwin, Mary Bevan, Leigh Melrose, Albion Records)*
> 
> The discovery here is The Garden of Proserpine, a cantata for soprano, chorus and orchestra from 1899. In the Fen Country is better known but always worth hearing, while The Captain's Apprentice is a short arrangement of a folk song. The coupling by Hadley was arranged by RVW for soloists, mixed chorus and orchestra, another rarity. An important CD for RVW fans.


Wow! I didn't know about this CD, even though I'm on Albion's mailing list!

I really wanted a recording of The Garden Of Prosperine, having attended a performance in London last month. A completely new work for me that I hadn't even heard of. I enjoyed the performance, it followed The Wasps Overture in part one of the Sea Symphony concert by David Hill, Elizabeth Watts, Roderick Williams, The Bach Choir and the Philharmonia. I'm so pleased you have brought this to our attention. 👍


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 & Czech Suite

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Libor Pešek


----------



## Vasks

_On the turntable_

*Rossini - Overture to "Torvaldo e Dorliska" (Marriner/Philips)
Schubert - String Quartet #14 (Julliard/RCA)
Liszt - Mephisto Waltz (Ormandy/Columbia)*


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: assorted piano concertos
Alfred Brendel, piano; Neville Marriner: Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields (1970–1984)

Very enjoyable from what I've heard so far! I like Brendel's approach to Mozart.


----------



## haziz

*Atterberg: Symphony No. 6 in C Major, Op. 31, "Dollar Symphony"*

_Neeme Järvi, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra_
Recorded: 31 May - 8 June 2012
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Gothenburg, Sweden

Happy birthday Kurt! 🎂


----------



## Rogerx

Gustav Mahler: Das Klagende Lied

Brigitte Poschner-Klebel (soprano), Marjana Lipovsek (mezzo-soprano), David Rendall (tenor), Manfred Hemm (baritone), Wiener Singakademie, Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Michael Gielen


----------



## Bourdon

Dowland

Vol.3


----------



## Enthusiast

A Kozena Baroque recital. Very nice.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Under Stalin's Shadow......

*DSCH 8*
Boston Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Nelsons.

5 Stars ***


----------



## Manxfeeder

Norgard, Symphony No. 5

I'm considering purchasing this. The beginning of Symphony No. 5 is supposed to sound like a fire-breathing dragon. It is pretty menacing.


----------



## haziz

*Strauss, R: Horn Concerto No. 1, Op. 11*
_
William Caballero (horn)
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra
Manfred Honeck_
Recorded: 22-24 September 2012
Recording Venue: Live recording, Heinz Hall for the Performing Arts, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> Norgard, Symphony No. 5
> 
> I'm considering purchasing this. The beginning of Symphony No. 5 is supposed to sound like a fire-breathing dragon. It is pretty menacing.


This is a great set --- I don't own it, but I own the individual releases from it. If you like what you've heard thus far, then go for it.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Eugen D'Albert (1913-1930)


Eugen D'Albert (1913-1930). Symposium: SYMPCD1146. Buy download online. Eugen d' Albert (piano), Gotthelf Pistor (tenor), Andreas Weissgerber (violin)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Ligeti: String Quartets 1 and 2, Hommage to Hilding Rosenberg, Ballade and dance for two violins and Andante and Allegretto for String Quartet. Arditti String Quartet. Sony Classical.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Symphony No. 4 & Tragic Overture

Philadelphia Orchestra, Riccardo Muti


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Schulhoff
Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2
Tomáš Víšek*










And then:

*Britten
Cantata Academica, Op. 62
Norma Procter, Peter Pears et. al.
Royal Opera House Orchestra & Chorus
Britten*

From this long OOP set -


----------



## Montarsolo

Händel, Water music, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## haziz

*Haydn: Symphony No. 104 in D major 'London'*

_Philharmonia Hungarica
Antal Dorati_
Recorded: 1972-11-27
Recording Venue: St.Bonifatius Kirche, Marl
Work length 28:35


----------



## eljr

*À Moune*

Pierre Goy, Lina Tur Bonet, Marco Testori


> From Lina Tur Bonet’s sweetly elegant tone in the Berceuse sur le nom de Fauré you wouldn’t expect also to be startled by the jazz in the central movement of the Violin Sonata, or blown away... — BBC Music Magazine, November 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 16th Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* CC72916
*Label:* Challenge Classics
*Length:* 51 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Songs by Locke, Lawes, Blow, Purcell and others. I have been playing this album a lot!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## pmsummer

SACRED MUSIC FROM NOTRE-DAME CATHEDRAL
*Leonin* (1163-1190)
*Perotin* (1180-1225)
Tonus Peregrinus
Antony Pitts - director
_
Naxos_


----------



## Rogerx

The Joy of Christmas

The Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Richard P. Condie (director), Director, John Finley Williamson (director), Westminster Choir


Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic Orchestra,


On request


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Maurice Ravel *(1875-1937): *Piano trio in A minor, M.67 *(1914), as recorded in 2001 by *Renaud Capuçon* (violin); *Gautier Capuçon* (cello); *Frank Braley *(piano).

Fine sound quality, not too closely recorded and just the right amount of reverb for chamber music imo.


----------



## eljr

Bachtoven 1 said:


> Wonderful playing and extraordinary sound. (DSD64 download)
> View attachment 179992


Excellent! Other than myself I have never noted anyone else post this. I am not surprised as it's not easy to find. I am still not sure how I rand across it. I have several Chasing the Dragon recordings. 

I do not have any of the later releases as I have given up buying music in favor of streaming. If I don't already own the hard media or download, I won't.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ethel Smyth* (1858-1944): *Mass in D* (1891), as recorded in 2019 by the *BBC Symphony Chorus*, The *BBC Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Sakari Oramo*. With Susanna Hurrell (soprano), Catriona Morison (mezzo-soprano), Ben Johnson (tenor), Duncan Rock (baritone).

This is quite a composition and quite a recording. I can't really review it, you should hear it for yourself.
_Wikipedia notes:_ Smyth composed the Mass following a renewal of her High Anglican belief, stimulated by reading a copy of The Imitation of Christ, by Thomas à Kempis, while she was ill in Munich on Christmas Eve 1889. The book belonged to her Catholic friend Pauline Trevelyan, to whom Smyth dedicated the Mass. She composed much of it while a guest of Empress Eugénie at Cape Martin, near Monaco, in the summer of 1891. Eugénie was also a friend of Queen Victoria. In October 1891, Smyth was staying with Eugénie on the estate of Balmoral Castle when the Queen paid a visit. Smyth gave a rendition at the piano of two movements of the Mass, and the Queen invited her to the castle where she gave another, longer rendition. Alfred, Duke of Edinburgh subsequently asked the Royal Choral Society to schedule the premiere. This took place on 18 January 1893 in the Royal Albert Hall, conducted by Joseph Barnby.


----------



## eljr

Manxfeeder said:


> The beginning of Symphony No. 5 is supposed to sound like a fire-breathing dragon.


Well, that could be anything as no one has yet to record a true fire-breathing dragon!


----------



## haziz

*Symphony No. 7 in E Major, WAB 107 (Ed. Haas)*
_
Rundfunk-Sinfonie Orchester Berlin
Heinz Rögner _


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Christoph Graupner* (1683-1760): *Cantata "Jesus stirbt ach soll ich leben", GWV.1125/13* (1713), as recorded in 2019 by *Ex Tempore* & the *Barockorchester Mannheimer Hofkapelle*, conducted by *Florian Heyerick*. With Dominik Wörner (bass), Daniel Schreiber (tenor), Viola Blache (soprano), Franz Vitzthum (alto).

Riding along on the wave of recent interest in Graupner (a contemporary of Bach, Händel, Telemann, Scarlatti and Zelenka), I'm quite enjoying the four Cantatas CD's Heyerick recently recorded for cpo. Heartfelt performances, great sound quality.
I noticed a funny fact on Wikipedia about Graupner: "Graupner inadvertently played a key role in the history of music. Precarious finances in Darmstadt during the 1710s forced a reduction of musical life. The opera house was closed, and many court musicians' salaries were in arrears (including Graupner's). After many attempts to have his salary paid, and having several children and a wife to support, in 1723 Graupner applied for the Cantorate in Leipzig. Telemann had been the first choice for this position, but withdrew after securing a salary increase in Hamburg. Graupner's "audition" _Magnificat,_ set in the style of his teacher, mentor and predecessor, Kuhnau, secured him the position. However, Graupner's patron would not release him from his contract. Graupner's past due salary was paid in full, his salary was increased; and he would be kept on staff even if his _Kapelle_ was dismissed. With such favorable terms, Graupner remained in Darmstadt, thus clearing the way for Bach to become the Kantor in Leipzig."


----------



## Malx

eljr said:


> Well, that could be anything as no one has yet record a true fire-breathing dragon!


What, not even Neeme Järvi .


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Shostakovich*, Dmitri (1906-1975)
*Symphony No. 8* in C minor, Op.65
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Vasily *Petrenko* - Conductor


----------



## Malx

*Lindberg, Kinetics & Marea* - Bavarian RSO / Avanti Chamber Orchestra*, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.*

From this 4 disc box which makes up my entire Lindberg collection, as far as I can recall, there may be the odd filler that doesn't spring to mind.

*Edit*: memory issues yet again - I do have the Lindberg Violin Concerto!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Scherzi Cat said:


> *Shostakovich*, Dmitri (1906-1975)
> *Symphony No. 8* in C minor, Op.65
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> Vasily *Petrenko* - Conductor


The guy who introduced this symphony to me twenty years ago (my first Shostakovich) called it a "heavy metal symphony" 😁


----------



## alinkner1

*Alexander Zemlinsky*: _String Quartet No. 3, Op. 19_ (1924) & _String Quartet No. 4, Op. 25_ (1936)
Escher String Quartet


----------



## starthrower




----------



## eljr

*Christopher Cerrone: The Air Suspended & Why Was I Born Between Mirrors?*

Shai Wosner (piano), Patrick Swoboda (double bass)
Argus Quartet, Pittsburgh New Music Ensemble

*Release Date:* 2nd Dec 2022
*Catalogue No:* FCR356
*Label:* New Focus Recordings
*Length:* 22 minutes


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Nielsen: String Quartets Vol 1. Op. 14 and Op. 44. Oslo String Quartet. Naxos.


----------



## eljr

*Angels in Dystopia Nocturnes & Preludes -Analog Edition-*

Toshifumi Hinata, Toshifumi Hinata feat. Lisa Gray and Toshihiro Nakanishi, Lisa Gray, Toshihiro Nakanishi

*Release Date:* 3rd Dec 2022
*Catalogue No:* MHJL00243B00Z
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 49 minutes


----------



## Georgieva

*Artur Rubinstein *
Franck: Prelude, Chorale & Fugue; 
Bach-Busoni: Chaconne; 
Liszt: Sonata in B minor


----------



## Joachim Raff

My Todays Disc:










Not the usual Mozart disc. It was a cheapy disc from Pickwick but do not be deceived. These performances are as good as any modern period instrument assortment. Groves and the English Sinfonia play their blooming hearts out.


----------



## Georgieva

_earlier today ..._

Marcel Dupre Organ Recital


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Symphonies d'instruments à vent
Symphony of Psalms
Symphony in Three Movements
Berliner Philharmoniker, Rundfunkchor Berlin
Boulez*

From this new acquisition -










I owned a few of these recordings from this set, but I got this set so cheap, so I figured why not? Boulez's Stravinsky on DG isn't as edgy or rough around the edges as his Columbia recordings, but there's a certain beauty in his later approach that works quite well here.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various orchestral and choral works 
part one for late afternoon and early evening.

Concerto ['_no.1'_] in D-minor for violin and string orchestra WoO (1822):










Concerto ['_no.0'_] in A-minor for piano and string orchestra WoO (c. 1822): a)
Concerto no.1 in E for two pianos and string orchestra WoO (1823 - rev. by 1833): b)

a) with John Ogdon (pf.) and the Academy of St. Martin-in-the-
Fields/Neville Marriner
b) with Brenda Lucas (pf.), John Ogdon (pf.) and the Academy
of St. Martin-in-the-Fields/Neville Marriner









Symphony no.1 in C-minor op.11 (1824):
_Scherzo_ from the String Octet in E-flat op.20, arr. for orchestra as a
possible alternative movement for the first symphony (1825):


----------



## Georgieva

Handel 

Die Orgelkonzerte
The Organ Concertos

Eduard Müller
Schola Cantorum Basiliensis
August Wenzinger


----------



## Enthusiast

Jansons' Bruckner 8 - a fine performance.











*BBC Music Magazine September 2018*
_No lover of this symphony will be content with less than half a dozen recordings, and this should undoubtedly be among them._
*5 out of 5 stars
The Gramophone September 2018*
_Jansons’s performance is a notable achievement. Even taking into consideration the Bavarian Radio Symphony orchestra’s long history of Bruckner interpretation, the quality of the playing is exceptional. I’m not sure I’ve ever heard the symphony’s instrumental detail presented with such careful attention to colour, phrasing and balance…There’s more to a performance than refined playing, however, and Jansons’s interpretation also impresses with its command of symphonic structure._
*The Sunday Times 1st July 2018*
_This live recording in the Nowak edition has great virtues, not least its transparency, revealing Bruckner’s wonderful scoring with rare clarity._


----------



## pmsummer

STEVE REICH
_Clapping Music - Mallet Phase - Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ - Quartet_
*Steve Reich*
Nexus
Sō Percussion
_
Nexus_


----------



## Malx

*Rautavaara, Concerto for Harp and Orchestra & Concerto for Birds and Orchestra (Cantus Arcticus) - Marielle Nordmann, Helsinki PO, Leif Segerstam.*

Two concertos from the Ondine box - for a piece written in the year 2000 the concerto for harp and orchestra is far from being radical, conservative with a small 'c' probably describes it fairly well. The 'Cantus Arcticus' with the taped Artic bird song well to the fore in places must have seemed like a good idea at the time, this is the first time I've made the effort to listen to the whole piece and while I'll happily admit there is some lovely orchestral writing to be heard I am far from convinced by the ornithological input.
The concerto for harp and orchestra is very enjoyable.


----------



## Philidor

Double Holmboe today ...

*Vagn Holmboe

Symphony No. 6 op. 43 (1947)
Symphony No. 7 in one movement op. 50 (1950)*

Aarhus Symphona Orchestra
Orwel Arwel Hughes


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Arnold Schönberg
Chamber Symphonies No. 1 & 2 *


----------



## Chilham

So, I didn't last that long with Glass' Music in Twelve Parts. I was kind-of getting into Part-1, but the rest ..... I ended up just sampling them.

Let's see if this can hold my attention for longer:









Glass: Akhnaten
Karen Kamensek, The Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Anthony Roth Costanzo, J'Nai Bridges, Dísella Lárusdóttir, Zachary James, The Metropolitan Opera Chorus


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


> So, I didn't last that long with Glass' Music in Twelve Parts. I was kind-of getting into Part-1, but the rest ..... I ended up just sampling them.
> 
> Let's see if this can hold my attention for longer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass: Akhnaten
> Karen Kamensek, The Metropolitan Opera Orchestra, Anthony Roth Costanzo, J'Nai Bridges, Dísella Lárusdóttir, Zachary James, The Metropolitan Opera Chorus


This Opera is absolutely phenomenal. 
BTW, it won Opera of the Year from Gramophone last year. 

As with all music, familiarity breeds appreciation. So even if this does not strike you as great immediately, give it several more listens. Preferably watch the opera. It's avail on disc or to stream. 

You may also want to listen to a few of the more popular movements for the first few listens after this.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Stravinsky
> Symphonies d'instruments à vent
> Symphony of Psalms
> Symphony in Three Movements
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Rundfunkchor Berlin
> Boulez*
> 
> From this new acquisition -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I owned a few of these recordings from this set, but I got this set so cheap, so I figured why not? Boulez's Stravinsky on DG isn't as edgy or rough around the edges as his Columbia recordings, but there's a certain beauty in his later approach that works quite well here.


I've been thinking about buying it too for Christmas, but I can't decide between this and the Boulez Sony set.....


----------



## Chilham

I generally enjoy Glass, and the first 20-minutes of Akhnaten has sat well with me. Very well, in fact. I'd imagine it's an impressive stage performance.


----------



## eljr

*Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos*

Johan Dalene (violin)
Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


> Dalene has a strong command of long evolving lines – crucial in both composers – but he balances that with a fine feeling for ‘speaking’ phrasing and articulation...The expression can certainly... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* BIS2620
*Label:* BIS
*Length:* 73 minutes










Gramophone Magazine
April 2022
Editor's Choice









Presto Recording of the Week
1st April 2022









Gramophone Awards
2022
Shortlisted - Concerto









International Classical Music Awards
2023
Nominated - Concerto









Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2022


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


> I generally enjoy Glass, and the first 20-minutes of Akhnaten has sat well with me. Very well, in fact. I'd imagine it's an impressive stage performance.


12 parts can be a bit much for anyone... I would be not forthcoming if I did not admit that.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Weihnachtsoratorium (Christmas Oratorio)

Barbara Schlick, soprano
Michael Chance, alto
Howard Crook, tenor
Peter Kooij, bass

Chorus and Orchestra of Collegium Vocale, Ghent/Gand
Conducted by Philippe Herreweghe
1989


----------



## Philidor

The last time for the time being ...

*Leoš Janáček: String Quartet No. 1 "Kreutzersonate"*

Pavel Haas Quartet










I think the hymns of praise of this recording are widely spread.


----------



## haziz

*Schubert: Symphony No. 8 in B minor, D759 'Unfinished'*

_Wiener Philharmoniker
Istvan Kertesz_
Recorded: 1963-10-11
Recording Venue: Sofiensaal, Vienna


----------



## Art Rock

*Pēteris Vasks: Flute Concerto, Sonata for Flute and Alto Flute, Aria e danza, Landscape with Birds (Sinfonia Finlandia Jyvaskyla, Patrick Gallois, Michael Faust, Sheila Arnold, Naxos)*

A CD programmed around the flute works of this Latvian composer. The concerto may not be as good as the ones he composed for the violin and especially the cor anglais, but it is one of my favourites for an instrument I usually do not appreciate in concertos. The Sonata for Flute and Alto Flute does not really appeal to me, but the Aria e danza for flute and piano is a charming piece. Landscape with Birds is for flute solo (with some voice effects). If you want to check out Vasks, this CD is imo not a good place to start. If you are already into Vasks, this CD is worthwhile for the flute concerto.


----------



## pmsummer

FROM ME FLOWS WHAT YOU CALL TIME
TWILL BY TWILIGHT _(In Memory of Morton Feldman)_
REQUIEM
*Toru Takemitsu*
Nexus Percussion Ensemble
Pacific Symphony Orchestra
Carl St.Clair - conductor
_
Sony Classical_


----------



## Philidor

Now the quartet of the current week.

*William Walton: String Quartet (1947)*

Maggini Quartet










An interesting one.


----------



## eljr

*Weinberg: Works for Cello & Orchestra & Chamber Symphony No. 4*

Pieter Wispelwey (cello), Felicia Bockstael (musicdirector), Jean-Michel Charlier
Les Métamorphoses, Raphaël Feye


> Wispelwey inflects the solo cello part with tremendous artistry, sculpting Weinberg’s melodic lines with a wonderful sense of colour and imagination yet without succumbing to indulgent emotion... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* EPRC0045
*Label:* Evil Penguin
*Length:* 68 minutes










International Classical Music Awards
2023
Nominated - Assorted Programs


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Webern: Complete Works (Pierre Boueze et al, DG, 6 CD's)*

I have found Webern a tough nut to crack over the past 35 years, but recently when the 5 movements for string quartet was the quartet of the week, it somehow suddenly clicked. Checking the Boulez box to see how the other Webern works fare now. Today the first CD (Passacaglia, 5 Movements Op. 5, 6 Pieces For Orchestra Op. 6, Bach and Schubert arrangements, and the early tone poem Im Sommerwind. Yes, I like what I'm hearing.


----------



## eljr

*Maestros Del Siglo De Oro*

Masters From The Golden Century
Jordi Savall
La Capella Reial de Catalunya, Hespèrion XX

*Release Date:* 16th Dec 2013
*Catalogue No:* AVSA9867
*Label:* Alia Vox
*Series: *Heritage
*Length:* 3 hours 15 minutes










Building a Library
May 2011
Featured


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Benjamin Godard* (1849-1895): *Vingt pièces pour le piano, op.58* (1885), as recorded in 2014 by *Alessandro Deljavan* (piano).

Enjoyable and highly varied piano miniatures. Godard obviously was an inspired man. Too bad he died prematurely.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various orchestral and choral works 
part two for the rest of today.

_Ein Sommernachtstraum_ [_A Midsummer Night's Dream_] - overture
for orchestra op.21 (1826):
Symphony no.5 [_Reformation_] in D for orchestra op.posth.107 (1830):
_Die Hebriden_ [_The Hebrides_] - overture for orchestra op.26 (1830 - rev. 1832):









_Psalm CXV_ [_Non nobis, Domine (Not unto us, O Lord)_] for mixed
choir and orchestra op.31 (1830):









_O Haupt voll Blut und Wunden_ [_O head so bruised and wounded_] - cantata for baritone,
mixed choir and orchestra WoO [Text: Latin hymn, trans. by Paul Gerhardt] (1830):
_Die erste Walpurgisnacht_ - cantata for alto, tenor, baritone/bass, mixed choir, and
orchestra op.60 [Text: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe] (1831 - rev. 1843):


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Claude Balbastre* (1724-1799): *Cannonade, pour orgue* (1755), as recorded in 2008 by *Maxime Heintz* on the Charles Le Royer organ in the Grignan Church.

Lively, even humorous organ piece - organ music need not always be overly serious! I just wish the record company'd had a bit more inspiration about the album cover. With all due respect, this doesn't really invite to buy.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Lisztianwagner said:


> I've been thinking about buying it too for Christmas, but I can't decide between this and the Boulez Sony set.....


Well, you get more music in the DG set. Boulez didn't really record that much Stravinsky for Columbia (Sony). The nice thing about this Boulez DG set is the inclusion of chamber works/songs (Discs 5 & 6 in the set). This would certainly tip the scale for me. But, honestly, you couldn't go wrong with either set.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Josef Bohuslav Foerster* (1859-1951): *Symphony no.4 in C minor, op.54, "Easter Eve"* (1905), as recorded in 2005 by the *Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Lance Friedel*.

I know, it's not really the season for Easter music. Oh well. I find the music enjoyable nonetheless, especially the andante movement.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
A boy was born, Op. 3
Holst Singers
Stephen Layton*










I'm starting to get into the holiday mood, but not quite there yet as I'd like to save a lot of this listening for Christmas and New Year's.


----------



## Malx

Two works I honestly can't remember listening to for over a decade or so.
*Tchaikovsky, Voyevoda & Capriccio Italien - Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev.*

The Voyevoda was ok, not top rank Tchaikovsky if my memory of most of his pieces serves me well, but the Capriccio Italien left me cold. 
It's still an interesting exercise revisiting things not played for a while, some still resonate some don't.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I find Bach and Verdi work well with any kind of transcription, arrangement and/or paraphrasing. Don't know why but that is how I hear them.


----------



## pmsummer

BEING DUFAY
_Music based on vocal fragments by *Guillaume Dufay*_
A*mbrose Field* - composer, electronics
John Potter - tenor
_
ECM New Series_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
String Quartets Nos. 1-3
Borodin Quartet*

From this OOP set -


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Dvorak Piano Trios Cd#1. Op. 21 and Op. 26. Beaux Arts Trio. Philips.


----------



## Art Rock

*Johannes Verhulst: Symphony in E Minor, Three Overtures (Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert, Chandos)*

Johannes Verhulst (1816 - 1891) was a Dutch composer and conductor. As a composer mainly of songs and as administrator of Dutch musical life, his influence during his lifetime was considerable (from Wiki). I picked this CD up in a thrift shop a few years ago - a Dutch composer I had never heard of on Chandos, that was a no-brainer. I don't think I actually came around to playing it, so this is probably the first spin. The second overture, named "Gijsbrecht van Aemstel'' (a famous Dutch play) is actually very interesting. The main course is the symphony, which is well worth hearing.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Henri Tomasi *(1901-1971):* Requiem pour la paix* (1945), as recorded in 1996 by the Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur Regional Choir, Alpes-Maritimes Departmental Choir and the Marseille Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by *Michel Piquemal*. With Marie-Paule Lavogez (soprano), Didier Henry (baritone), Jacqueline Mayeur (mezzo-soprano), Michel Pastor (tenor).

This is quite a powerful requiem by this French composer, very inventive and varied; at times dissonant and yet accessible. Wikipedia notes that Tomasi had dropped the Requiem after his disappointment with the events following World War II; it was only rediscovered and recorded in 1996. Well worth hearing imho.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Arnold Schönberg
Gurrelieder *








A very passionate, beautifully overwhelming work, absolutely a masterpiece; very wagnerian in its intensity, chromatic whirlwinds and harmonic richness. From the Late Romantic phase to expressionism to dodecaphony, Schönberg is certainly always able to deeply amaze.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Lisztianwagner said:


> *Arnold Schönberg
> Gurrelieder *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very passionate, beautifully overwhelming work, absolutely a masterpiece; very wagnerian in its intensity, chromatic whirlwinds and harmonic richness. From the Late Romantic phase to expressionism to dodecaphony, Schönberg is certainly always able to deeply amaze.


And what a performance from Chailly. One of my favorite recordings of _Gurrelieder_.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Neo Romanza said:


> And what a performance from Chailly. One of my favorite recordings of _Gurrelieder_.


Completely agree, tremendous performance! The Chailly is the very first recording of the _Gurrelieder _I've ever got, and one of my favourites too.


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 4 (1878-81 Version. Ed. Cohrs 2021)_
*London Symphony Orchestra
Simon Rattle*
Rec. 2021 Live
LSO Live

Hey, here comes Rattle! Find something to fault him! But, my good sir, I can't find anything to complain about. He isn't even slow here! I can't pick any bones from an egg, can I? In fact, this is a superb account in my opinion.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Art Rock said:


> *Anton Webern: Complete Works (Pierre Boueze et al, DG, 6 CD's)*
> 
> I have found Webern a tough nut to crack over the past 35 years, but recently when the 5 movements for string quartet was the quartet of the week, it somehow suddenly clicked. Checking the Boulez box to see how the other Webern works fare now. Today the first CD (Passacaglia, 5 Movements Op. 5, 6 Pieces For Orchestra Op. 6, Bach and Schubert arrangements, and the early tone poem Im Sommerwind. Yes, I like what I'm hearing.


That's a box set I would like to get sooner or later, to try to finally crack the Webern nut too; I've had a similar problem with his music, it has never sounded to me as appealing as Schönberg or Berg.


----------



## alinkner1

*Pelle Gudmundsen-Holmgreen* (1932-2016): _works for sinfonietta and small ensemble_ (1965-2012)
Athelas Sinfonietta Copenhagen 










This is a long time favorite of mine. Stunning in all respects.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

The first Cd was so good, what the heck put on the second Cd.
Dvorak: Piano Trios. Op. 65 and Op. 90 "Dumky". Beaux Arts Trio. Philips.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Lisztianwagner said:


> That's a box set I would like to get sooner or later, to try to finally crack the Webern nut too; I've had a similar problem with his music, it has never sounded to me as appealing as Schönberg or Berg.


That's worth acquiring. Boulez's earlier set tends to sound clinical, but this second traversal brings out the Schubertian songfulness in the pieces. 

When I found my copy at the used CD store, I embarrassed myself. All these people were shuffling past unnoticing it, but when I first glanced at it for only $16.00, I gave out an audible gasp. All the shufflers looked at me askance.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Norgard, Symphony No. 1*

Dacapo is offering this set as a ridiculously cheap download. I'm looking forward to diving into it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Lisztianwagner said:


> That's a box set I would like to get sooner or later, to try to finally crack the Webern nut too; I've had a similar problem with his music, it has never sounded to me as appealing as Schönberg or Berg.


Some of Webern's works like _Six Pieces for Orchestra_, _Symphony_, some of the chamber pieces and lieder are quite fine as are his earlier works like the _Passcaglia_ and _Im Sommerwind_, but I'm with you in that he's certainly the least accessible of The Second Viennese School.


----------



## 13hm13

Henryk Wars, Polska Orkiestra Radiowa , Michał Klauza, Piotr Orzechowski – Utwory Symfoniczne-- Symphonic Works


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I received three piano LPs today. First up is this amazing recital from Richter.


----------



## HenryPenfold

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony No. 3
(1890 revision J&F Schalk Ed. Theodor Raettig)

George Szell, Cleveland Orchestra
Columbia Records
Recorded 28/29 January 1966
Duration - 55 minutes, 13 seconds

Some time ago, I was thrilled to find that Presto Classical have this recording available as a 192 kHz, 24 bit Hi-Resolution FLAC download.

The sound quality is astonishing, far superior to my regular Sony CDs and puts to shame modern recordings from over 50 years later.

Symphony No.8 is also available in this format and I also snapped that up.

An American conductor and orchestra turning in one of the best performances of this symphony ever recorded.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some back-to-back *Shostakovich* works:

*Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Martin Helmchen, piano
Paul Beniston, trumpet
LPO
Jurowski*










And then:

*Six Poems of Marina Tsvetayeva, Op. 143
Tamara Sinjawskaja (alto)
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Michail Jurowski*

From this 2-CD set -










And finally:

*Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Kitajenko*

From this set -


----------



## starthrower

Disc 2: The Art of the Fugue by Charles Rosen


----------



## haziz

*
Strauss, R: Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, AV132*

_Norbert Hauptmann (horn)
Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan_
Recorded: 1973-03-08
Recording Venue: Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Bob Chilcott*

Commotio
Matthew Berry

Naxos
2013

Original carols from Bob Chilcott.


----------



## Floeddie

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 1 Boston Symphony Orchestra, Andris Nelsons, Conducting


----------



## haziz

*Strauss, R: Horn Concerto No. 2 in E flat major, AV132*

_Dennis Brain (horn)
Philharmonia Orchestra
Wolfgang Sawallisch_
Work length 18:24


----------



## sAmUiLc

d'Albert









on CD-R, burnt from LP in my collection

🤜🤛👊💪😘😍🥰


----------



## haziz




----------



## prlj

*Mozart Mass in C minor K. 427 St. Martin/Marriner*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haydnguy

J.S. Bach (1685-1750)

Cello Suites

CD 1

Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Cello Suite No. 2 in D minor, BWV1008
Cello Suite No. 3 in C major, BWV1009

CD 2

Cello Suite No. 4 in E flat major, BWV1010
Cello Suite No. 5 in C minor, BWV1011 (trans. R. Podger (G minor)
Cello Suite No. 6 in D major, BWV1012


Rachel Podger, violin


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

Another hot-sounding (not in a good way) CD which will benefit from EQ by Schitt Loki mini.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Britten
A Ceremony of Carols, Op. 28
Sioned Williams, harp
Westminster Cathedral Choir
David Hill*










*Bartók
Cantata Profana 'The Nine Enchanted Stags', BB 100, Sz. 94
John Aler (tenor), John Tomlinson (baritone), Margaret Hillis (chorus master)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Chicago Symphony Chorus
Pierre Boulez*










*Silvestrov
Cantata (1973)
Lidia Stovbun, soprano
Kiev Camerata
Virko Baley*


----------



## Rogerx

Castillon: Trios avec piano, Op. 4 & Op. 17

Trio Nuori


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: turned into an all American day

Reger - Complete Organ Works Vol 8
Haas, organ









Ellington - Harlem, Black Brown and Beige, Three Black Kings, Ghe River Suite, Take the A Train
Faletta/Buffalo PO










Gershwin - We Got Rhythm, A Gershwin Songbook
Previn, piano; Finck, double bass











Copland - Appalachian Spring, 4 Dance Episodes, Billy the Kid Suite, Fanfare for the Common Man
Bernstein/NY Phil









Bernstein - Symphonies 1 and 2
Bernstein/Israel


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Piano Sonata No. 31 Op. 110_
*Ronald Brautigam*
Rec. 2008
BIS

Charming!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Cello Sonatas and Songs

Gabriel Schwabe (cello), Nicholas Rimmer (piano)


Brahms: Botschaft, Op. 47 No. 1
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 2 in F major, Op. 99
Brahms: Die Mainacht, Op. 43 No. 2
Brahms: Gesänge (5), Op. 72
Brahms: Gesänge, Op. 43 Nos. 1-4
Brahms: Liebesglut, Op. 47, No. 2
Brahms: Lieder (5), Op. 47
Brahms: Lieder (6), Op. 85
Brahms: Lieder (6), Op. 97
Brahms: Nachtigall, Op. 97 No. 1
Brahms: Sommerabend, Op. 85 No. 1
Brahms: Verzagen, Op. 72 No. 4


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky + Glinka








The best Op. 50 recording for me 😍


----------



## eljr

*Wagner arr. Andrew Gourlay: Parsifal Suite*

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


> This recording makes a glorious 45 minutes, with immaculately seductive playing from the London Philharmonic Orchestra, and perfect segues from piece to piece – it all slips deliciously down. — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 4th Nov 2022
*Catalogue No:* ORC100207
*Label:* Orchid Classics
*Length:* 47 minutes


----------



## Viardots

*Mozart: String Quintets
Griller String Quartet
William Primrose*, guest violist
(Vanguard)


----------



## Art Rock

*Johannes Verhulst: String Quartets No. 1 and No. 2 (Utrecht String Quartet, MDG)*

Yesterday I played his symphony and overtures, today the first two of his three string quartets to get the day going. Verhulst (1816 - 1891) was a Dutch composer and conductor. He may be largely forgotten now (in his time he was well known - Robert Schumann's Overture, Scherzo and Finale is dedicated to him), but this is music well worth listening to.


----------



## eljr

The Puccini Album
Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Kristine Opolais (soprano)
Orchestra e Coro dell’Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


> Although he does not sound very Italian, Kaufmann draws strength from staying true to himself, a gloriously bronze-voiced German tenor, welding musicianship with smouldering emotion...Pappano... — Financial Times, 18th September 2015, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 11th Sep 2015
*Catalogue No:* 88875092492
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 59 minutes











Presto Recording of the Week
11th September 2015









Gramophone Awards
2016
Shortlisted - Recital









Presto Recordings of the Year
Winner 2015









Opera
November 2015
Recording of the Month


----------



## 13hm13

Rachmaninov - Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2 - Peter Katin


----------



## tortkis

Xenakis: Khoaï (1976) for solo harpsichord - Elisabeth Chojnacka (apex)









An amazing piece sounding like computer music with a mechanical rhythm.


----------



## Rogerx

Songs of Christmas II "Veni"


Norwegian Soloists' Choir

Gjermund Larsen, Marco Ambrosini, Sondre Meisfjord, Norwegian Soloists' Choir, Grete Pedersen


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to bed:

*Debussy
La Damoiselle élue, L. 62
Natalie Dessay (soprano), Philippe Cassard (piano), Karine Deshayes (mezzo-soprano)
Le Jeune Choeur de Paris*

From this set -










No matter how far I stray from Debussy, I always end up coming 'home'. He's my most cherished composer above all. His music captures a certain aesthetic that resonates deeply with me. I have often felt that the term Impressionism is unjustly assigned to him (and Ravel plus others), but a deeper dive into his oeuvre and one realizes the myriad of styles his music encapsulated. A terrible loss for 20th Century music when he passed away in 1918. I honestly felt that he was veering towards a kind of Schoenbergian atonal sound-world, but also a Neoclassicism that was becoming clear, especially in a work like his two piano piece, _En blanc et noir_.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Proceeding with Mendelssohn.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet D major op. 44 No. 1*

Emerson String Quartet










Just great music imho.


----------



## eljr

*Holst - The Planets*

Berliner Philharmoniker & Rundfunkchor Berlin, Sir Simon Rattle


> …a magisterial performance, closely attentive to detail, in which the continental influences are highlighted as never before… The climax of 'Uranus' is a thriller: a massive build-up, with the... — BBC Music Magazine, September 2006, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 4th Sep 2006
*Catalogue No:* 3593822
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 84 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
September 2006
Orchestral Choice


----------



## Neo Romanza

eljr said:


> *Holst - The Planets*
> 
> Berliner Philharmoniker & Rundfunkchor Berlin, Sir Simon Rattle
> 
> 
> *Release Date:* 4th Sep 2006
> *Catalogue No:* 3593822
> *Label:* Warner Classics
> *Length:* 84 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC Music Magazine
> September 2006
> Orchestral Choice


One of Rattle's best recordings, IMHO. The whole performance is great, but I have never heard a better _Neptune_.


----------



## 13hm13

Gluck: Five Symphonies
Christoph Willibald Gluck (Composer), Michi Gaigg (Conductor), L'Orfeo Barockorchester (Orchestra)


----------



## Rogerx

Vorisek: Symphony in D major, Op. 24

Patrice Michaels (soprano), Tami Jantzi (mezzo-soprano), William Watson (tenor), Peter van de Graaff (bass)

Czech National Symphony Orchestra, Paul Freeman


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, : The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1

Daniel-Ben Pienaar (piano)


----------



## Montarsolo

Black coffee & Mozart, piano concerto 8, Daniel Barenboim 💿 ☕


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Symphonies Nos 94 & 95 - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Thomas Beecham.*

Recently most of my listening to Haydn's symphonies has been of modern HIP recordings so this morning I thought I'd have a change. I find Beecham's Haydn not nearly as 'Stodgy' as some of his vintage - there is a lightness of touch, the rhythms are nicely sprung and the joy of playing this music is obvious, imo.










I've had this box for years and its on the EMI label.


----------



## Art Rock

*Giuseppe Verdi: Ernani (Welsh National Opera Orchestra, Welsh National Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge, Luciano Pavarotti, Joan Sutherland, Leo Nucci, Paata Burchuladze, Decca, 2 CD's)*

Getting closer to the finish of replaying and cataloguing my Verdi opera CD's. Ernani is the twelfth of fourteen. Still no change in my reaction though.


----------



## Chilham

Schnittke: Concerto Grosso No. 1
Christoph von Dohnányi, Chamber Orchestra of Europe, Gidon Kremer, Heinrich Schiff, Yuri Smirnov









Schnittke: Viola Concerto
Christoph Eschenbach, Philharmonia Orchestra, David Aaron Carpenter









Schnittke: Piano Quintet
Erato Alakiozidou, Lutoslawski Quartet









Schnittke: Symphony No. 1
Gennady Rozhdestvensky, Russian State Symphony Orchestra, Alexei Lubimov, Tatyana Grindenko


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Turandot

Dame Joan Sutherland (Turandot), Luciano Pavarotti (Calaf), Montserrat Caballé (Liù), Nicolai Ghiaurov (Timur), Tom Krause (Ping), Pier Francesco Poli (Pang), Piero De Palma (Pong), Peter Pears (L'imperatore Altoum), Sabin Markov (Un mandarino)


London Philharmonic Orchestra, John Alldis Choir, Wandsworth School Boys’ Choir
Zubin Mehta
Recorded: 1972-08-10
Recording Venue: Kingsway Hall, London


----------



## Montarsolo

This morning. 💿

Mozart, piano sonata 9, Klára Würtz










Händel, music for the fireworks etc., John Elliot Gardiner


----------



## vincula

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bach: Cantatas BWV 120, 119 and 29. For lack of a better description "The Council Cantatas". Soloists: York, Danz, Padmore and Kooy. Collegium Vocale. Cond. Herreweghe. Harmonia mundi.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphony No. 43 'Mercury'; Symphony No. 59 'Fire'

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## HerbertNorman

String Quartet of the Week: *William Walton - String Quartet no. 2 in A Minor - Albion Quartet - Streaming*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven - Late Piano Sonatas

Mitsuko Uchida (piano)


----------



## Chilham

Shostakovich: Sonata for Violin and Piano
Isabelle Faust, Alexander Melnikov


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Haydn: Symphonies 93, 94 "Surprise" and 96. The Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra. Cond. Fischer. From the Complete London Symphonies set. Brilliant Classics.


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 9*
Simon Rattle: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks (2021)


----------



## Enthusiast

This account of Winterreise is devastating.


----------



## haziz

*Symphony No. 8 in C Minor, WAB 108 (1877, 90 Version, Ed. Haas)*
_
Rundfunk-Sinfonie Orchester Berlin
Heinz Rögne_r


----------



## MartinDB

Walton's 1st with Previn and then Karabits to check whether I really do prefer Karabits, if only based on recording (which I said in the Walton string quartet thread). I don't think I do, in fact. Karabits/BSO is great, and I am glad I have it, but Previn/LSO is better.


----------



## Bourdon

Sweelinck

CD 1

What to say other than that this music is shared far too little here on the forum.


----------



## Monsalvat

Bourdon said:


> Sweelinck
> 
> CD 1
> 
> What to say other than that this music is shared far too little here on the forum.


This is another great Sweelinck set by Léon Berben, the complete keyboard works. I agree that this music is not talked about very much.


----------



## Vasks

_LPs_

*Smetana/Jeremias - Macbeth & the Witches Overture (Smetacek/Parliament)
Dvorak - String Quartet #12 (Prague/DGG)
Fibich - Zaboj, Slavoj & Ludek (Valek/Supraphon)*


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Fauré, Szymanowski, Chopin

Bomsori Kim (violin), Rafal Blechacz (piano)


Chopin: Nocturne No. 20 in C sharp minor, Op. post.
Debussy: Violin Sonata in G minor
Fauré: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A major, Op. 13
Szymanowski: Violin Sonata in D minor, Op. 9


----------



## Bourdon

Monsalvat said:


> This is another great Sweelinck set by Léon Berben, the complete keyboard works. I agree that this music is not talked about very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have that box as well of course and this one wich is unfortunately OOP.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Neo Romanza

Today just might be a *Prokofiev* kind of day, we'll see how it goes...NP:

*Cinderella, Op. 87
Cleveland Orchestra
Ashkenazy*










Scintillating performance!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgard, Music of the Spheres*

Listening on YouTube


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Langgard, Music of the Spheres*
> 
> Listening on YouTube


Which performance? There's three of them that have been recorded.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 100 'Military' & 103 'Drumroll'

Orchestra Of St. Luke's, Sir Charles Mackerras


----------



## Philidor

For obvious reasons, I skipped Schütz' Auferstehungshistorie ("History of Resurrection") op. 3.

*Heinrich Schütz: Cantiones sacrae op. 4 Nos. 1-20 SWV 53-72*

Dresdner Kammerchor
Frauke Hess, Violone
Ludger Rémy, Organ
Hans-Christoph Rademann


----------



## Manxfeeder

Neo Romanza said:


> Which performance? There's three of them that have been recorded.


I don't know. It was just whatever came up. 
Right now I'm listening to Langgaard's 4th symphony on YouTube with Neeme Jarvi. 

Dacapo has the Langgard symphony set on sale, and I'm dithering on a purchase. Langgaard has been mentioned several times on TC over the years, so I'm curious. So far, his structures aren't tightly wound, but I really like the sound he gets out of the orchestra.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> I don't know. It was just whatever came up.
> Right now I'm listening to Langgaard's 4th symphony on YouTube with Neeme Jarvi.
> 
> Dacapo has the Langgard symphony set on sale, and I'm dithering on a purchase. Langgaard has been mentioned several times on TC over the years, so I'm curious. So far, his structures aren't tightly wound, but I really like the sound he gets out of the orchestra.


Langgaard is "all over the place" stylistically, but mostly he sticks to a Straussian sound-world. He's quite the madman, but he's a wonderful composer and it's too bad he was neglected throughout his career. He would've really turned some heads in a concert hall. Check out not only his symphonies, but his string quartets, too. They're great!

The first time I heard his opera _Antikrist_, it knocked my socks off. It should really be categorized as an opera-symphony, because there were some long, but magnificent orchestral sections throughout this work.


----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> Today just might be a *Prokofiev* kind of day, we'll see how it goes...NP:
> 
> *Cinderella, Op. 87
> Cleveland Orchestra
> Ashkenazy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scintillating performance!



Do continue and listen to the "filler" composition/ballet. The Glazunov is also a magnificent work.


----------



## Chilham

Premiered this day 1895:









Mahler: Symphony No. 2 "Reformation"
Vladimir Juirowski, London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir, Adriana Kučerova, Christianne Stotun


----------



## Kiki

*Camille Saint-Saëns*
_Piano Concerto No. 5 _
*Bertrand Chamayou
Orchestre national de France 
Emmanuel Krivine*
Rec. 2017,2018
Erato

Brilliant!


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Webern: Complete Works (Pierre Boueze et al, DG, 6 CD's)*

Continuing with the Boulez Webern box on DG. Today the second CD (5 Pieces For Orchestra, 3 Orchestral Songs, Symphony Op. 21, Das Augenlicht Op. 26, Cantata No. 1 Op. 29, and Cantata No. 2 Op. 31).


----------



## MartinDB

A new purchase, Silesian quartet playing Weinberg's string quartets 8-10. 

Having dabbled a little with Weinberg, I am starting to think I should spend part of 2023 to becoming more familiar with him. There is a huge volume of his stuff that I don't know at all. And I like what I do know.


----------



## Rogerx

Wagner: Das Rheingold - Vinyl Edition

George London (Wotan), Kirsten Flagstad (Fricka), Claire Watson (Freia), Set Svanholm (Loge), Waldemar Kmentt (Froh), Eberhard Wächter (Donner), Paul Kuen (Mime), Jean Madeira (Erda), Gustav Neidlinger (Alberich), Walter Kreppel (Fasolt), Kurt Böhme (Fafner), Wiener Philharmoniker, Sir Georg Solti


3 Vinyl Records


Home alone , lets go 😇


----------



## Bourdon

Chopin


----------



## Malx

It has been a while....
*J S Bach, Brandenburg Concertos Nos 4, 5 & 6 - The English Concert, Trevor Pinnock.*

Still sounds good to my ears.


----------



## Enthusiast

A very attractive Bruckner 7.


----------



## Philidor

Next Holmboe.

*Vagn Holmboe: Symphony No. 8 "Sinfonia boreale" op. 56 (1951)*

Aarhus Symphona Orchestra
Orwel Arwel Hughes










Imho, the "Boreale" is among the very best of Holmboe's symphonies. A great nordic symphony.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Glass: Symphony No. 5 Requiem Bardo, Nirmanakaya. Soloists: Martinez, Graves, Schade, Owens and Dohmen. Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra. Cond. Davies. W/ Morgan State University Choir dir. Carter, Hungarian Radio Children's Choir dir. Thesz. Nonesuch.


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Prokofiev*, Sergei (1891-1953)
*Quintet* in G minor, Op. 39
New European Ensemble





*Bartók*, Béla (1881-1945)
*Piano Quintet *in C Major, SZ.23
Barnabas Kelemen, Vilda Frange, Katalin Kokas, Nicolas Altsteedt, Alexander Lonquich





*Shostakovich*, Dmitri (1906-1975)
*Piano Quintet* in G minor, Op. 57
Mūza Rubackytė, Mettis String Quartet


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Maurice Ravel
Daphnis et Chloé*


----------



## Philidor

Now again the quartet of the week.

*William Walton: String Quartet A minor*

Albion Quartet










I admit that this quartet didn't make the way to my musical heart yet, but now I think that this recording could be the starting point to a long lasting friendship.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Norgard, Symphony No. 3*

This was my introduction to Norgard. The opening, where it unfolds the Infinity Series, immediately hooked me in.


----------



## Philidor

Manxfeeder said:


> This was my introduction to Norgard. The opening, where it unfolds the Infinity Series, immediately hooked me in.


Still my favourite among Norgard's symphonies. I also like Nos. 1 and 2.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> Do continue and listen to the "filler" composition/ballet. The Glazunov is also a magnificent work.


I know the Glazunov rather well. But I've got other fish to fry on my listening agenda today, so I'll have to circle back around to the Glazunov on another occasion. I listened to Svetlanov's performance (on Warner) of _The Seasons_ not too long ago. Quite a fine performance it was, too.


----------



## FrankE

A bit of paschal music in the run up to the Easter Bunny descending my chimney with presents:
Händel - Messiah (Dublin) 1742 - Dunedin Consort, Butt (2006)
(I'm not listening to the words, so it's OK)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing a *Rachmaninov* triple header:

*Isle of the Dead, Op. 29
Russian State SO
Polyansky*










Next up:

*The Bells, Op. 35
Olga Lutsiv-Ternovskaya, Leonid Bomstein, Vyacheslav Pochapsky
Russian State SO
Russian State Symphonic Cappella
Polyansky*










And then:

*Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
Earl Wild, piano
Royal PO
Horenstein*


----------



## Enthusiast

An excellent record. I love it for its atmosphere. It really takes me back to a distant past - and the music is excellent.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various orchestral and choral works
part three for late afternoon and early evening.

Piano Concerto no.1 in G-minor op.25 (1831): a)
_Capriccio brillant_ in B-minor for piano and orchestra op.22 (1832): b)
_Rondo brillant_ in E-flat for piano and orchestra op.29 (1834): c)
Piano Concerto no.2 in D-minor op.40 (1837): d)

a) and d) with Peter Katin (pf.) and the London Symphony Orchestra/Anthony Collins
b) and c) with Peter Katin (pf.) and the London Philharmonic Orchestra/Jean Martinon









Symphony no.4 [_Italienisch_] in A for orchestra op.posth.90 (1833):
_Das Märchen von der schönen Melusine_ [_The Tale of the Fair Melusine_] -
overture for orchestra op.32 (1833 - rev. 1835):









_Psalm XLII_ [_Wie der Hirsch schreit (As pants the hart...)_] for
mixed choir and orchestra op.42 (1837):


----------



## eljr

Weinberg: Flute Concerto (No. 1), Op. 75
Work length16:02



Marie-Christine Zupancic (flute)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla
Recorded: 2021-03-11
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Birmingham



> Here at last is the follow up to Mirga GražinytėTyla’s awardwinning 2019 Weinberg release – an equally superb, charismatically interpreted and intelligently programmed recording. This vividly... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 16th Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4862402










Presto Editor's Choice
September 2022









International Classical Music Awards
2023
Nominated - Symphonic Music


----------



## sAmUiLc

Disc 1









contents





BIS Records - Debussy - The Solo Piano Works


6 CDs for the price of 3 Released on five separate discs, Noriko Ogawa’s traversal of the solo piano music of Claude Debussy has been receiving consistent praise in the




bis.se





Love Ogawa's Debussy


----------



## eljr

Martinaitytė: Ex tenebris lux
Work length24:18

Pavel Giunter, Rokas Vaitkevicius, Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, Karolis Variakojis


> Performed with great flair by the Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, this excellent disc offers a welcome introduction to Martinaityt ’s compelling and transporting music. — BBC Music Magazine, August 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* ODE1403-2
*Label:* Ondine


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..





Maurice Ravel - Cor de Groot Collection vol.1: Ravel (APR Audio CD)


CD/DVD - £9.99 - The Cor De Groot Collection Volume 1: Ravel Cor de Groot (Piano) Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, Eduard Van Beinum What de Groot achieves with almost imperceptible rubato, with sonority and tension has never been equalled



www.boosey.com


----------



## Manxfeeder

Schumann, String Quarete No. 3

I was reading about the St. Lawrence Quartet in Alex Ross' book Listen to This, just how exhausting it is to be a traveling classical musician. He mentioned the Schumann quartet,which I hadn't paid much attention to. Now I'm getting caught up.


----------



## Malx

Digging through a lot of unjustifiably neglected discs at present.
*Barber, Knoxville: Summer of 1915 / 2nd & 3rd Essays for Orchestra / Toccata Festiva - Karina Gauvin (soprano), Thomas Trotter (organ), Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Marin Alsop.








*


----------



## eljr

*Per Nørgård: 8 Symphonies*

Ulla Munch, Danish National Symphony Orchestra, Danish National Vocal Ensemble, Danish National Concert Choir, Vienna Philharmonic, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard, Sakari Oramo, John Storgårds

*Release Date:* 22nd Jul 2022
*Catalogue No:* 8204002
*Label:* Dacapo
Nørgård: Symphony No. 4
Work length19:38


----------



## Georgieva

Kiss of peace
Songs from the Dendermonde Manuscript
Hidegard von Bingen

Sabine Lutzenberger - soprano, bells
Baptiste Romain - medieval vielles, bowed lyre


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *An die Hoffnung (To Hope), op.124* (1912), as recorded live in 2017 (_edit:_ 1979) by Christa Ludwig (contralto) with the Münchner Philharmoniker, conducted by* Eugen Jochum.*

Christa seems to have a bit of trouble with the final low closing note, but otherwise the performance is very impressive imho.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Ralph Vaughn Williams: Flourish for Glorious John, Symphonies 8 and 9. Philharmonic Orchestra. Cond. Slatkin. RCA Victor Red Seal


----------



## Neo Romanza

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 180093
> 
> 
> *Max Reger* (1873-1916): *An die Hoffnung (To Hope), op.124* (1912), as recorded live in 2017 by Christa Ludwig (contralto) with the Münchner Philharmoniker, conducted by* Eugen Jochum.*
> 
> Christa seems to have a bit of trouble with the final low closing note, but otherwise the performance is very impressive imho.
> View attachment 180094


Are you sure about that recorded date of 2017? Jochum died in the 80s.


----------



## Monsalvat

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 180093
> 
> 
> *Max Reger* (1873-1916): *An die Hoffnung (To Hope), op.124* (1912), as recorded live in 2017 by Christa Ludwig (contralto) with the Münchner Philharmoniker, conducted by* Eugen Jochum.*
> 
> Christa seems to have a bit of trouble with the final low closing note, but otherwise the performance is very impressive imho.
> View attachment 180094


Jochum died in 1987. I think this was recorded in 1979 and the Brahms Alto Rhapsody was recorded in 1981.


----------



## haziz

*
Rimsky Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36
Rimsky Korsakov: Symphony No. 2, Op. 9 'Antar'*
_
Detroit Symphony Orchestra
Paul Paray_

The 1954 vintage sound leaves a lot to be desired, despite this being a Mercury recording. The playing is excellent.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Monsalvat said:


> Jochum died in 1987. I think this was recorded in 1979 and the Brahms Alto Rhapsody was recorded in 1981.


Thank you, I stand corrected! I will update my library.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Two Pieces for Cello and Piano, Movement for Piano*

Lovely early pieces from Webern.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pancho Vladigerov* (1899-1978): *Impressions, op.9* (1920), as recorded in 2019 by *Nadejda Vlaeva* (piano).

Enjoyable mood pieces.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*William Walton: String Quartets (Gabrieli String Quartet, Chandos)*

Picking this one because his second quartet (identified on this CD as "String Quartet in A minor", whereas his early first is listed as "First String Quartet") is the string quartet of the week in the dedicated thread (link). While the first is a bit uneven (but certainly not bad), the second is an excellent piece. I have the Maggini version as well of the second quartet, and will line that one up later this week.


----------



## Georgieva

What a nice surprise


----------



## 13hm13

Barber (AfS) - I Musici


----------



## eljr

#5

*Glass: Symphonies Nos.1-10*
*Box Set*


Original Release Date ‏ : ‎ 2016


----------



## Enthusiast

Lots to enjoy here.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ignaz Brüll* (1846-1907): *Piano concerto no.1 in F, op.10* (1869), as recorded in 1998 by *Martin Roscoe* (piano) with the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, conducted by *Martyn Brabbins*.

A fine recording of a remarkable romantic piano concerto, I think.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Jan Dismas Zelenka* (1679-1745): *Officium Defunctorum, ZWV.47* (1734), as recorded in 2010 by Collegium Vocale 1704, Collegium 1704, conducted by *Václav Luks*.

Inspired chromatic inventiveness. Gorgeous performance, excellent sound quality.


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 27* in B flat major, KV 595
Daniel Barenboim: Berliner Philharmoniker (1988)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1978)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Roussel
Le Festin de l'araignée, Op. 17
Orchestre National de la Radiodiffusion Française
Jean Martinon*

From this set -

*







*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Everything on this 2 disc set is top notch. Especially I am yet to hear better 3 Nocturnes than the one here. 😘 🥰


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 4 & Overture in g minor
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France


----------



## Lisztianwagner

First listen to this particular recording, _Gurrelieder_ again, on youtube:

*Arnold Schönberg
Gurrelieder *








Salonen did an excellent job with both Schönberg's _Piano Concerto_ and _Violin Concerto_, so I have great expectations for this recording too.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Norgard, Symphonies Nos. 4 and 5*


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Cello Concertos Nos 1 & 2 - Tatjana Vassiljeva, Orchestre Royal de Chambre de Wallonie, Augustin Dumay.*

I just love the deep raspy sound Vassiljeva gets from the lower strings of her cello.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: *Magnificat*, BWV 243
Igor Stravinsky: *Symphony of Psalms*
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker, Chor der Deutschen Oper Berlin (1979, 1975)
Anna Tomowa-Sintow, soprano; Agnes Baltsa, mezzo-soprano; Peter Schreier, tenor; Benjamin Luxon, baritone


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Concerto No. 5* in E flat major, Op. 73, “Emperor”
Alfred Brendel, piano; Bernard Haitink: London Philharmonic Orchestra (1976)

I'm still hung up on Mozart's piano concertos; this is quite different, but the mold this work breaks out of is shared with Mozart. This is from the earliest of Brendel's three commercially recorded cycles of Beethoven's piano concerti. I've been returning to Brendel a lot in the past couple of days; he was my introduction to the Beethoven piano sonatas and I find his interpretations stimulating and interesting. I'm not sure why the album cover looks like a Steinway baby grand piano ascending to heaven...









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 23* in A major, KV 488
Robert Casadesus, piano; George Szell: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1959)


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Piano Sonata No. 32 Op. 111_
*Maurizio Pollini *
Rec. 2019
DG

A tour de force from Pollini!


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Merl

Last one before bed and it's this nice recording. Much better than the Pellegrini's flawed Busoni disc. Lithe and well played. Nice.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Nielsen
Symphony No. 2, Op. 16, FS 29 "The Four Temperaments"
Pan & Syrinx, Op. 49
Aladdin Suite
Swedish RSO
Salonen*

From this OOP set -










I haven't heard any of Salonen's Nielsen since 2009 (or '08). So far, it is excellent --- well paced, lively and Salonen at his decisive best. Looking forward to hearing the rest of this cycle. One strange omission in this set was the disc with the concerti for flute and clarinet, so I had to buy that one separately.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Dmitriyevich

Shostakovich's symphonies 5 & 8 from Kurt Sanderling's Berlin Classics set


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 / Gaetano Delogu / Prague Symphony / Supraphon CD






March, 2022: Symphony No. 7 / Gaetano Delogu / Prague Symphony / Supraphon CD - Anton Bruckner


Bruckner Discography



www.abruckner.com












*


----------



## Bkeske

Wolfgang Sawallisch conducts Schubert - The Complete Symphonies

Sinfonie Nr. 1 D-dur D 82
Sinfonie Nr. 2 B-dur D 125
Sinfonie Nr. 3 D-dur D200
Sinfonie Nr. 4 C-moll D 417 "Tragische Sinfonie"
Sinfonie Nr 5 B-dur D 485
Sinfonie Nr. 6 C-dur D 589 "Kleine C-dur Sinfonie"
Sinfonie Nr. 8 H-moll D799 "Unvollendete"
Overtüren Im Italienischen Stile / Nr. 2 C-dur D 591
Overtüren Im Italienschien Stile / Nr. 1 D-dur D 590
Sinfonie Nr. 9 C-dur D944 "Grosse C-dur Sinfonie"
Staatskapelle Dresden
Philips 5LP box 1978, European release
Reissued, originally 1967


----------



## Neo Romanza

Some brass and strings...NP:

*Tippett
Concerto for Double String Orchestra
ASMF
Marriner*










*Vaughan Williams
Variations for Brass Band
Royal College of Music Brass Band
Martyn Brabbins*










*Hindemith
Konzertmusik für Streicher und Blechbläser, Op. 50
Boston SO
Steinberg*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Norgard, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## sAmUiLc

About the time this CD was released, I saw them live performing the symphony. I remember the instant boiling of my blood at the very last moment. It was a tremendous excitement. Funny it disappeared as fast. A unique experience!


----------



## jambo

Forgot to turn my Plex server on before heading to work this morning, so I'm streaming via YTMusic. I had been meaning to listen to Karajan's Mendelssohn and luckily it's all there in one digital collection.

*Mendelssohn: *Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 11
*Mendelssohn: *Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 107, "Reformation

Herbert von Karajan
Berliner Philharmoniker
1972


----------



## haziz

*Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major*
_
Staatskapelle Dresden
Eugen Jochum_

For a composer I am ambivalent about, I seem to be playing a lot of Bruckner's music lately! Jochum, while conducting at a fairly slow tempo does maintain the tension more successfully than Gaetano Delogu above.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Bruckner: Symphony No. 7 in E Major*
> 
> _Staatskapelle Dresden
> Eugen Jochum_
> 
> For a composer I am ambivalent about, I seem to be playing a lot of Bruckner's music lately! Jochum, while conducting at a fairly slow tempo does maintain the tension more successfully than Gaetano Delogu above.


Why the ambivalence?


----------



## Abdel ove Allhan

Neo Romanza said:


> Some brass and strings...NP:
> 
> *Tippett
> Concerto for Double String Orchestra
> ASMF
> Marriner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vaughan Williams
> Variations for Brass Band
> Royal College of Music Brass Band
> Martyn Brabbins*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hindemith
> Konzertmusik für Streicher und Blechbläser, Op. 50
> Boston SO
> Steinberg*


That's-like-all the great Tippett...minus the concerto for piano.


----------



## Klavierman

Sonata No.5 and 9. Tremendous playing and very good sound, but it's quite reverberant--sounds like a huge hall!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Abdel ove Allhan said:


> That's-like-all the great Tippett...minus the concerto for piano.


There are actually two Tippett Decca sets. I bought them years ago. They're pretty great, but I've added much more Tippett to my collection since buying these two sets.


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 35* in D major, KV 385, “Haffner”
Claudio Abbado: Orchestra Mozart (2006)









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 25* in C major, KV 503
Leon Fleisher, piano; George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1959)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Carlo Maria Giulini: Wiener Philharmoniker (1990)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Fauré: Piano Music


Fauré: Piano Music. Nimbus: NI5165. Buy CD or download online. Vlado Perlemuter (piano)



www.prestomusic.com





One-eyed Vlado! 🤔


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now for three back-to-back *Villa-Lobos* works:

*String Trio
Deutsches Streichtrio*










*Violin Sonata No. 3
Emmanuele Baldini (violin), Pablo Rossi (piano)*










*Chôros No. 11 for piano & orchestra
Cristina Ortiz (piano)
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra
John Neschling*


----------



## Rogerx

Jongen: Piano Trio, Aquarelles & Two pieces for Piano Trio

Ensemble Joseph Jongen


----------



## Viardots

*Dvořák: Violin Concerto, Romance
Suk: Fantasia 

Josef Suk*, violin
*Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Karel Ančerl*, conductor 

(Supraphon Karel Ančerl Gold Edition)


----------



## 13hm13

Scherrer - Symphony; Gaspar Fritz – Violin Concerto, Symphony – Griffiths


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Reger - Complete Organ Works Vol 9
Haas, organ









Pfitzner - Palestrina
Kubelik/Bavarian RSO; Gedda, DFD, Weikl, Ridderbusch, Donath, Fassbaender, Prey









Shostakovich - Symphony 7
Jarvi/Scottish National Orchestra 









Martinu - Complete Piano Trios
Smetana Trio


----------



## Rogerx

Bach - Piano Concertos

David Fray (piano & direction)

Die Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 1 in D minor, BWV1052
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 4 in A major, BWV1055
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 5 in F minor, BWV1056
Bach, J S: Keyboard Concerto No. 7 in G minor, BWV1058


----------



## jambo

The late Schubert sonatas are probably my favourite set outside of Beethoven's, and probably beat them depending on my mood. Wonderful playing here from Uchida.

*Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 19 in C minor, D 958
*Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 20 in A major, D 959

Mitsuko Uchida (piano)
1998


----------



## haydnguy

Bach (1685-1750)

1. Die Kunst Der Fuge (The Art of Fuge) BWV1080
2. Two Ricercari BWV1079
3. Four Duettos BWV802-805


Tatiana Nikolayeva, piano

2 CD's 
Recorded - 1992
Hyperion


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Nielsen
> Symphony No. 2, Op. 16, FS 29 "The Four Temperaments"
> Pan & Syrinx, Op. 49
> Aladdin Suite
> Swedish RSO
> Salonen*
> 
> From this OOP set -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard any of Salonen's Nielsen since 2009 (or '08). So far, it is excellent --- well paced, lively and Salonen at his decisive best. Looking forward to hearing the rest of this cycle. One strange omission in this set was the disc with the concerti for flute and clarinet, so I had to buy that one separately.


I suspect this is the same set?


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 86 & 87

Academy of St Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> I suspect this is the same set?


Yep, the same set and the strange thing about this reissue is it still doesn't contain all of Salonen's Nielsen for Sony.  Here's the recording I had to buy separately so many years ago so I could have all of his Nielsen:


----------



## sAmUiLc

Magdalena Kožená - Mahler Chamber Orchestra - Marc Minkowski ‎- French Arias 474 214-2 CD Compilation | BLACK VINYL BAZAR Brno


Magdalena Kožená - Mahler Chamber Orchestra - Marc Minkowski ‎- French Arias 474 214-2 CD Compilation | BLACK VINYL BAZAR Brno




www.blackvinylbazar.cz


----------



## Malx

*Elgar, Symphony No 1 - LPO, Vernon Handley.*
I've always liked the way Handley keeps things moving on in this symphony where some are inclined to wallow especially in the Adagio.


----------



## Art Rock

*John Ireland: String Quartets No. 1 and 2, The Holy Boy (Maggini Quartet, Naxos)*

Early morning string quartets listening goes to England and Ireland. Once again the Maggini Quartet and Naxos gave us a top notch CD with the string quartets of a British composer. The Ireland quartets are early works (around 1900) and in a romantic style (Dvofiák comes to mind). He never returned to this genre, except for a string quartet arrangement made in 1941 of a piano prelude (The Holy Boy).


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Proceeding with Mendelssohn.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet E minor op. 44 No. 2*

Emerson String Quartet










Op. 12, op. 13 and op. 80 were "instant loves", but the three quartets in op. 44 are getting better every time I listen to them ...


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Decent 1956 mono sound, but man is his playing ever great.


----------



## Montarsolo

Schumann, Dichterliebe & Liederkreis, Dieskau / Brendel. First the CD in the car, now at the office via Spotify.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin Evocations

Daniil Trifonov (piano), with Sergei Babayan (piano)

Mahler Chamber Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev


Barber: Nocturne, Op. 33
Chopin: Impromptu No. 4 in C sharp minor, Op. 66 'Fantaisie-Impromptu'
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 1 in E minor, Op. 11
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Chopin: Rondo in C major for two pianos, Op. 73
Chopin: Rondo in C major, Op. 73
Chopin: Variations on Mozart's 'La ci darem la mano' in B flat major, Op. 2
Grieg: Moods, Op. 73
Grieg: Studie 'Hommage à Chopin' (No. 5 from Moods, Op. 73)
Mompou: Variations sur un theme de Chopin
Schumann: Carnaval, Op. 9
Tchaikovsky: Morceaux (18), Op. 72
Tchaikovsky: Un poco di Chopin (No. 15 from Morceaux, Op. 72)


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Piano Works (Sonia Rubinsky, Naxos, 8 CD's)*

Continuing with this HVL box on Naxos with the piano works. Playing the sixth CD today.


----------



## Chilham

Reich: Drumming, The Desert Music
Steve Reich









Reich: Six Pianos
Steve Chambers, James Preiss, Russ Hartenberger, Bob Becker, Glen Velez


----------



## Montarsolo

Art Rock said:


> *Giuseppe Verdi: Ernani (Welsh National Opera Orchestra, Welsh National Opera Chorus, Richard Bonynge, Luciano Pavarotti, Joan Sutherland, Leo Nucci, Paata Burchuladze, Decca, 2 CD's)*
> 
> Getting closer to the finish of replaying and cataloguing my Verdi opera CD's. Ernani is the twelfth of fourteen. Still no change in my reaction though.


Ernani is one of my favorite operas. Good story and a candy box of melodies. However, this recording is rather mediocre. The live recording of Muti (Freni, Domingo, Bruson, Ghiaurov) and that of Mitropolous (Cerquetti, Del Monaco, Bastianini, Christoff) are much more exciting.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano sonatas 10, 11 & 12, Klára Würtz


----------



## vincula

Much to enjoy in this String Symphonies from a very young and precocious Mendelssohn. Very well played. The recording's has a lot of air and atmosphere and a touch of warmth too -not always the case with Naxos 90's DDD recordings- which suits the works nicely. I shall go through all three albums today. I feel already lighter on my feet and in good spirits 










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Jongen: Symphonie Concertante

Christian Schmitt (organ)

Deutsche Radio Philharmonie Saarbrucken Kaiserslautern, Martin Haselbock


Jongen: Passacaglie et Gigue for orchestra, Op. 90
Jongen: Sonata Eroïca Op. 94
Jongen: Symphonie Concertante for Organ & Orchestra, Op. 81



*Joseph (Marie Alphonse Nicolas) Jongen (Luik, 14 december 1873 - Sart-lez-Spa, 12 juli 1953)*


----------



## Montarsolo

Vivaldi, L'estro armonico opus 3, Trevor Pinnock. Because this recording has been mentioned elsewhere on the forum as an exceptionally good recording.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, Op. 48*
_
Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983 / February 1984
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamburg, Germany

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 55*

_Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 3-4 March 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany


----------



## Rogerx

Grieg: Peer Gynt

Ilse Hollweg (soprano)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Beecham Choral Society, Sir Thomas Beecham


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Carl Nielsen
Clarinet Concerto*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Sir Adrian Boult: London Philharmonic Orchestra (1972)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
William Steinberg: Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra (1965)


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Consolatio indeed.......


----------



## Bourdon

For forum members in the Netherlands, offer Bach cantatas with Ton Koopman

https://www.bol.com/nl/nl/p/complet...tgh=kJKhtWcqpWecOeCJLL1CSg.2_6.7.ProductImage


----------



## Art Rock

*Pēteris Vasks: Symphony No. 3, Cello Concerto No.1 (Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds, Marko Ylönen, Ondine)*

Vasks' third symphony (2005) is an interesting piece, with some influences to my ears by Shostakovich and Gorecki. Maybe not as strong as the second, but well worth hearing. The first cello concerto (1994, billed as Cello Concerto on the CD because he composed his second later, in 2012) is not his finest concerto (that would be the cor anglais one, followed by the violin), but still quite enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

Hanson: Symphony No. 2 - Barber: Violin Concerto

Elmar Oliveira, Saint Louis Symphony Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin, Elmar Oliveria (violin)


----------



## Enthusiast

Sibelius songs and orchestral music. He wrote quite a lot of songs: I need to explore more deeply. At least until then this is a rewarding disc.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Haydn: Symphonies 96, 97 and 98. The Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra. Cond. Fischer. Brilliant Classics.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvorak: String Quartets Nos. 12 & 13

Pavel Haas Quartet


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Art Rock

*Giuseppe Verdi: Luisa Miller (Chorus and Orchestra Of The Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Lorin Maazel, Wladimiro Ganzarolli, Placido Domingo, Elena Obraztsova, Renato Bruson, Gwynne Howell, DG, 2 CD's)*

Nearing the end of my Verdi opera CD's. One more after Ms. Miller. Same reaction still - this whole re-playing thing has not had any effect on my level of appreciation for Verdi.


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart:
*Piano Concerto No. 18* in B flat major, KV 456
*Piano Concerto No. 19* in F major, KV 459
Alfred Brendel, piano; Neville Marriner: Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields (1974, 1971)

From their cycle of Mozart's concerti.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 1 in E major, Op. 5 'Slavyanskaya'*
_
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 19-22 December 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany
Work length 31:42
*
Glazunov: Symphony No. 2 in F sharp minor, Op. 16*
_
Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamberg, Germany
Work length 41:20


----------



## Vasks

_On vinyl_

*Vaughn Williams - Overture to "The Wasps" (Boult/Angel)
Bax - Clarinet Sonata (Drucker/Odyssey)
Britten - Cello Symphony (Rostropovich/London)*


----------



## starthrower

Working my way through this box the past few days. There are no dates listed in the Warner booklet but I'm assuming these recordings were made in the early 70s. Anyway, the sound on these CDs is lush and beautiful.


----------



## Enthusiast

Art Rock said:


> *Giuseppe Verdi: Luisa Miller (Chorus and Orchestra Of The Royal Opera House Covent Garden, Lorin Maazel, Wladimiro Ganzarolli, Placido Domingo, Elena Obraztsova, Renato Bruson, Gwynne Howell, DG, 2 CD's)*
> 
> Nearing the end of my Verdi opera CD's. One more after Ms. Miller. Same reaction still - this whole re-playing thing has not had any effect on my level of appreciation for Verdi.


I am taking it that you remain lukewarm about Verdi? If that is the case I would say that playing several opera in succession will not help. Better to choose one or two of the acknowledged best and play them a few times each so that you really get to know them. With Verdi especially you have to get inside the work and the drama.


----------



## Art Rock

Enthusiast said:


> I am taking it that you remain lukewarm about Verdi? If that is the case I would say that playing several opera in succession will not help. Better to choose one or two of the acknowledged best and play them a few times each so that you really get to know them. With Verdi especially you have to get inside the work and the drama.


Well, I tried that in the past with Aida, La Traviata, Otello, and Don Carlos - also did not work. Verdi does not rise above "good to have" for me apparently (only his Requiem I would rate a bit higher). So be it.


----------



## Kiki

*Bohuslav Martinů*
_Symphony No. 6 H343_
*Prague Symphony Orchestra
Ladislav Slovák*
Rec. 1974 Live
Panton

Sometimes wildness and serenity is only separated by a line.


----------



## Anooj




----------



## Rogerx

Trio Zimmermann plays Mozart’s Divertimento

Trio Zimmermann: Frank Peter Zimmermann (violin), Antoine Tamestit (viola) & Christian Poltéra (cello)


Mozart: Divertimento in E flat major, K563
Schubert: String Trio in B flat major, D471


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Tansman
Piano Concertino
Stèle in memoriam d'Igor Stravinsky
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Elegie a la memoire de Darius Milhaud
Christian Seibert (piano)
Frankfurt Brandenburg State Orchestra
Howard Griffiths*










Next up:

*Nielsen
Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva", Op. 27, FS 60
Olle Persson (baritone), Pia-Maria Nilsson (soprano)
Swedish RSO
Salonen*


----------



## Monsalvat

starthrower said:


> Working my way through this box the past few days. There are no dates listed in the Warner booklet but I'm assuming these recordings were made in the early 70s. Anyway, the sound on these CDs is lush and beautiful.


1970–1976, according to my notes, though I don't remember where I got that information from. Possibly this site: Musicbrainz. (In case you wanted the detailed dates.)


----------



## Enthusiast

Chopin's waltzes and the 2nd piano sonata from this:


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Glass: Symphony #2 Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, Interlude from Orphee (Act II, Scene 5) Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra, Concerto for Saxophone Quartet and Orchestra. Rascher Saxophone Quartet and the Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra. Cond. Davies. Nonesuch.


----------



## alinkner1

*François Couperin*: _Pièces de Violes_, (1728)
Jordi Savall, bass viol
Ton Koopman, harpsichord
Ariane Maurette, bass viol
rec. December, 1975


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

Heather Harper (soprano) & Helen Watts (contralto)

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Sir Georg Solti

*Vinyl edition*


----------



## eljr

*Llibre Vermell de Montserrat*

Red Book of Montserrat
Jordi Savall (rabec, rebab, viella & direcció)
Hespèrion XXI & La Capella Reial de Catalunya


> The 10 numbers are punctuated by bells and interspersed with instrumental improvisations, so that as so often with Savall, it’s all undeniably atmospheric, but hard to separate what might be... — The Guardian, 15th December 2016, 3 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 8th Dec 2016
*Catalogue No:* AVSA9919
*Label:* Alia Vox
*Length:* 71 minutes
*DVD Video*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Domingo's conducting is amateurish at best. It was surely his ego project (like Pavarotti pretending he was a painter). I think he should have left room for the young budding conductors. But there are many delightful moments created by the cast of seasoned veterans. And it was a pleasurable surprise to see Charles Aznavour as a guest in the 2nd act when I watched it the 1st time.


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 85 in B-flat major "The Queen", No. 86 in D major, and No. 87 in A major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Webern: Complete Works (Pierre Boueze et al, DG, 6 CD's)*

Continuing with the Boulez Webern box on DG. Today the third CD (Piano Quintet, 2 Lieder Op. 8, 5 Pieces For Orchestra Op. 10, 4 Lieder Op. 13 - For Voice And Orchestra, 6 Lieder Op. 14 - For Voice, Clarinet, Bass Clarinet, Violin And Cello, 5 Sacred Songs Op. 15 - For Voice, Flute, Clarinet, Bass Clarinet, Trumpet, Harp, Violin And Viola, 5 Canons Op. 16 - For High Soprano, Clarinet And Bass Clarinet, 3 Traditional Rhymes Op. 17 - For Voice, Violin, Viola, Clarinet And Bass Clarinet, 3 Lieder For Voice, E Flat Clarinet And Guitar Op. 18, 2 Lieder Op. 19 For Mixed Choir - Accompanied By Celesta, Guitar, Violin, Clarinet And Bass Clarinet, Quartet Op. 22 - For Violin, Clarinet, Tenor Saxophone And Piano, and Concerto Op. 24 - For Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Trumpet, Trombone, Violin, Viola And Piano ).


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Philidor

Intubinating again.

*Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 6 (1954)*

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Enthusiast

Brautigam's Diabelli Variations: one of the best. 













> Brautigam tops off his Beethoven cycle, Volume 15, with one of the greatest works of them all, the Diabelli Variations...Every lover of the Diabelli Variations ought to add a period performance to their collection. This one will do very well.
Click to expand...

Music Web International, April 2017



> Brautigam goes to the heart of these variations: No 22 is fun but, crucially, not flippant. He manages to project the immensity of Beethoven’s structure while honouring the parts, no small achievement. Most crucially, the fugue (Variation 32) has a remarkable climax (equivalent in power to Pollini’s on DG). The coupling is inspired.
Click to expand...

International Piano, July 2017


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Tavener: thunder enter her. Winchester Cathedral Choir, organ: Dunnett. Cond. Hill. Virgin Classics.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Knorf

*William Walton: *String Quartet in A minor (No. 2)
The Coull Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread: a fantastic work worthy of far greater notice, solidly now one of my favorites among 20th c. string quartets.


----------



## Chilham

Zwilich: Symphony No. 1 "Three Movements for Orchestra"
John Nelson, Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra









Wuorinen: Piano Quintet No. 2
Peter Serkin, Breton String Quartet


----------



## eljr

Run time ‏ : ‎ 2 hours and 24 minutes
Release date ‏ : ‎ February 24, 2017
Actors ‏ : ‎ Federico Bonelli, Laura Morera, Steven McRae, Orchestra of the Royal Opera House


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Brahms - Symphony 4. Conducted by Kleiber.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Phantom Images

*Katherine Young* - _For Daphne and Delia II_ (2017) bassoon & electronics
*Chris Mercer* - _Phantom Image_ (2017) studio orchestra
*Charmaine Lee* & *Sam Pluta* - _quarks_ (2017) voice & electronics
*Aaron Cassidy* - _I, for example, ..._ (2017) electronics


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, Symphonies Nos. 2, 12, 3*

It is interesting to compare Langgaard's massive first symphony with his very short 12th; the 12th seems to be a bitter recasting of the 1st. Another quirk, Symphony No. 3 is really more of a piano concerto.


----------



## Bourdon

Stravinsky

Norwegian Moods

The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Neo Romanza

Jumping on the *Walton* chamber music bandwagon:

*String Quartet in A minor
Gabrieli Quartet*










*Piano Quartet in D minor
The Nash Ensemble*


----------



## Enthusiast

Martinu - The 5th and 6th symphonies and the Memorial to Lidice, Karel Ancerl conducting the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Scott of the Antarctic - the complete film score (Royal Scottish National Orchestra, The Scottish National Orchestra Chorus, Martin Yates, Ilona Domnich, Dutton Epoch)*

An interesting rarity - here we have RVW's original film score that he later used as basis for the Sinfonia Antartica. In the end though it remains a curiosity. It is fun to hear fragments that later ended up in the symphony, but the use of totally different music (like marches) in-between would have worked in the film but not when listening to it in a comfy chair.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Carl Nielsen
Symphonies No. 4 & 5*


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1791)
*Clarinet Concerto* in A Major, K. 622
*Katherine Lacy* - Clarinet
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Duncan Riddell - Conductor


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Parry: Overture to an Unwritten Tragedy, An English Suite, Lady Radnor's Suite and Symphonic variations. London Symphony Orchestra cond. Boult. Bridal March (The Birds) London Philharmonic Orchestra cond. Boult. Lyrita.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various orchestral and choral works 
part four for late afternoon and early evening.

_Psalm XCV_ [_Kommt, laßt uns anbeten (Come, let us worship...)_] for mixed
choir and orchestra op.46 (1838):
_Psalm CXIV_ [_Da Israel aus Ägypten zog (When Israel out of Egypt came...)_]
for double mixed choir and orchestra op.51 (1839):









Symphony no.2 [_Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)_] in B-flat for two sopranos,
tenor, mixed choir, organ and orchestra op.52 [Text: various biblical
sources/Martin Rinkart] (1840): a)
Symphony no.3 [_Schottisch_] in A-minor for orchestra op.56 (1829-42):

a) with Elizabeth Connell (sop.), Karita Matilla (sop.), Hans-Peter Blochwitz 
(ten.) and the London Symphony Chorus


----------



## Bourdon

Golijov


----------



## deangelisj35

starthrower said:


> Disc 2: The Art of the Fugue by Charles Rosen


I'm listening to this right now! I had mixed feelings about Disc 1 (Rosalyn Tureck), but I'm loving Rosen's take on "The Art of the Fugue." I also listened to his "Goldberg Variations" recently and thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## Merl

Bourdon said:


> Golijov


I've been listening to this over the past few days and will be blogging it as soon as I've finished writing my preamble.


----------



## Bourdon

Merl said:


> I've been listening to this over the past few days and will be blogging it as soon as I've finished writing my preamble.



It is a fine very enjoyable CD that deserves certainly more attention.Glad you like it too,lot's of temperamental paprika as well....


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Symphony No 29 K 201 - Orchestre Royal de Chambre de Wallonie, Austin Dumay.

Mozart, Piano Trios K 496 & K 502 - Maria Joao Pires, Augustin Dumay, Jian Wang.*

A couple discs featuring Dumay - conductor on one and violinist on the other.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Adams: Harmonium. San Francisco Symphony Orchestra and Chorus. Cond. De Waart. Chorus dir. George. ECM.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83
Stephen Kovacevich, piano; Colin Davis: London Symphony Orchestra (1979)

Ohhh I love this work. Kovacevich is muscular and dramatic. Really plays up a storm in the scherzo and in parts of the first movement.









Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 1* in D minor, Op. 15
Alfred Brendel, piano; Hans Schmidt-Isserstedt: Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam (1973)

Incidentally, this was Schmidt-Isserstedt's last recording, made the month he died (May 28, 1973). Brendel went on to record the Second Piano Concerto in December with the same orchestra, but with Haitink conducting. Later, in 1986 and 1991, Brendel recorded these concertos again, with Claudio Abbado and the Berlin Philharmonic. I don't think of Brendel as a particularly Brahms-focused pianist; Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, and Haydn are more strongly associated with him. And yet here he darkens his usually brilliant touch, adding weight and gravitas suitable for such a titanic work, but without losing the lustre of his tone. The orchestra has some fantastic wind soloists, and they have a really tight sense of ensemble.


----------



## alinkner1

*Marco Momi* (b.1978): _works for quartet_ (2006-14)
Nikel
Brian Archinal, percussion
Yaron Deutsch, electric guitar
Antoine Françoise, piano
Patrick Stadler, saxophone


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Schonberg: Five Orchestra Pieces Op.16, Erwartung sop. Laszlo, Die gluckliche Hand Op. 18. Bass Engen. Symphony Orchestra of Bayerischen Rundfunks. Cond. Scherchen. Orfeo.

As a side note: This Schonberg selection scared away a couple of door to door salesmen!😄


----------



## MartinDB

More Weinberg quartets. These are terrific recordings IMO.


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now for three back-to-back *Dutilleux* works:

*Metaboles
Orchestre de Paris
Paavo Järvi*










*L'Arbre des songes
Olivier Charlier, violin
BBC Philharmonic
Yan Pascal Tortelier*










*String Quartet ‘Ainsi la nuit'
Quatuor Ebène*


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Marie Jaëll* - _18 Pièces pour piano d'après la lecture de Dante _(1894)
Cora Irsen - piano


----------



## Malx

Jumping on the bandwagon.
*Nørgård, Symphony No. 6 'At the End of the Day' - Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds.*

I wish this piece had been written a year or so later then I could say this is my favourite 21st century symphony (not that I've heard many).
Like Neo R I have the original discs not the new box set.


----------



## Neo Romanza

MartinDB said:


> More Weinberg quartets. These are terrific recordings IMO.
> 
> View attachment 180159


Thanks for mentioning this! This is a phenomenal cycle --- I prefer the Silesian Quartet to the Quatuor Danel on CPO. This is the last recording in their Weinberg series I'm assuming. It was the only ones that hadn't been recorded yet. Distribution for CD Accord is almost non-existent, so I had to buy it from Amazon Germany. It'll arrive _after_ Christmas, but that's okay. I think I have enough music at this point to listen to in the meantime.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

*Wagner arr. Andrew Gourlay: Parsifal Suite*

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Andrew Gourlay


> This recording makes a glorious 45 minutes, with immaculately seductive playing from the London Philharmonic Orchestra, and perfect segues from piece to piece – it all slips deliciously down. — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 4th Nov 2022
*Catalogue No:* ORC100207
*Label:* Orchid Classics
*Length:* 47 minutes


----------



## 13hm13

Holy, synchronicity ... I just happened to be listening to ...









Richard Wagner - Orchestre De Paris, Barenboim* – Orchestermusik • Orchestral Music - Die Meistersinger • Tristan Und Isolde • Der Fliegende Holländer • Die Walküre • Gotterdammerung


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Excellent playing and sound.


----------



## Malx

*Franck, Piano Quintet in F minor, Op. 14 - Prazák Quartet, François Dumont
Dvořák: String Quartet No. 14 - Prazák Quartet.*

My main interest in buying this disc was the new, Sept' 2021, recording of the Dvořák quartet and I'm delighted with the performance. The best thing I can say about it is I have no detailed comment to make, the music just flowed and took me with it, details became of little importance as the whole swept me along - although I did have time to note the acoustic had just the right amount of reverberation to compliment the sound.
And the Franck Quintet sounds pretty good too....


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Deleted.


----------



## eljr

*Weinberg: Works for Cello & Orchestra & Chamber Symphony No. 4*

Pieter Wispelwey (cello), Felicia Bockstael (musicdirector), Jean-Michel Charlier
Les Métamorphoses, Raphaël Feye


> Wispelwey inflects the solo cello part with tremendous artistry, sculpting Weinberg’s melodic lines with a wonderful sense of colour and imagination yet without succumbing to indulgent emotion... — BBC Music Magazine, May 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 1st Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* EPRC0045
*Label:* Evil Penguin
*Length:* 68 minutes










International Classical Music Awards
2023
Nominated - Assorted Programs


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now for some back-to-back *Weinberg*:

*String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2
Silesian Quartet*

From these recordings -


















*Violin Sonata No. 3, Op. 37
Linus Roth, Jose Gallardo*

From this OOP set -










*Symphonies Nos. 1 & 2
Gothenburg SO
Thord Svedlund

Kremerata Baltica
Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla*


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Carlo Maria Giulini: Philharmonia Orchestra (1962)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Christoph von Dohnányi: Cleveland Orchestra (1987)









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 5* in C minor, Op. 67
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1982)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Bkeske

Herbert Blomstedt conducts Nielsen - The Symphonies of Carl Nielsen, Album 2 

Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 "The Inextinguishable" 
Sago-Drom (The Dream Of Gunnar), ) Op. 39
Symphony No. 5, Op. 50
Pan And Syrinx, Op. 49 B
Symphony No. 6 "Sinfonia Semplice"
Rhapsodie Overture (An Imaginary Trip To The Faroe Islands)
Danish Radio Symphony Orchestra. 
Seraphim 3LP box, 1975


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Camille Saint-Saëns*
Christmas Oratorio

*Ottorino Respighi*
Lauda per la Natività del Signore

Britt Marie Aruhn, soprano
Anne Sofie von Otter, mezzo
Ingmari Landin, alto
Erland Hagegård, tenor
Ulf Lundmark, bass

Mikaeli Chamber Choir
Royal Opera Orchestra
Anders Eby

Proprius
1981 / 2005


----------



## Neo Romanza

It's time for a mini-*Ives*-a-thon:

*String Quartet No. 2
Juilliard Quartet*










*Violin Sonata No. 3
Gregory Fulkerson, Robert Shannon*










*Holidays Symphony
Chicago Symphony & Chorus
MTT*


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 3 in D major, Op. 33*

_Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983 / February 1984
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamberg, Germany
Work length 43:01


----------



## Neo Romanza

Change of listening plans...NP:

*Mahler
Symphony No. 6 in A minor
CSO
Solti*










Absolutely cracking! You can feel the despair in the music under this madman's baton. The CSO are on fire.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## haydnguy

Bach (1685-1750)

Lute Works Volume 1

1. Suite in A minor BWV 995
2. Partita in E major (transposed to F major) BWV 1006a
3. Sonata in G minor

Paul O'Dette, Baroque Lute

places to eat in wilmington nc


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1

Very nice. The close mic'ing practically places him in one's listening room.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83
Hans Richter-Haaser, piano; Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1958)

This is really superb! I can't believe I haven't heard this before. Sound is _really good_ for 1958, might as well be stereo from 1970 honestly. Legge was the producer for this, even though it wasn't with his Philharmonia Orchestra. This is the only recorded collaboration between Karajan and Richter-Haaser. I don't really know much about Richter-Haaser but I am a huge fan of this recording and I can't believe I haven't heard it before. Will _definitely_ be returning to this.

Does anyone know why Karajan avoided Brahms's First Piano Concerto? He never recorded it commercially and may have never conducted it at all, as far as I can find. Seems odd for someone with such a broad repertoire, who recorded the symphonies multiple times over. He recorded this concerto a second time for Deutsche Grammophon in 1967 with Géza Anda. Is there a known reason for this? Anyway I'm very happy to have those two recordings of what is perhaps my favorite piano concerto ever written.


----------



## Klavierman

Wonderful music and very well played/recorded. I could do without the soundtrack tie-in on the cover, though.


----------



## Rogerx

Michel-Richard DeLalande: Symphonies pour les Soupers du Roy

Elbipolis Baroque Orchestra of Hamburg, Jürgen Gross.


Lalande: Caprice No. 1 'Caprice de Villers-Cotterets' 
Lalande: Caprice No. 3 
Lalande: Grande Piece in G 'Fantaisie ou Caprice que le Roy demandoit souvent'


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing three string concerti from three late-20th Century masters:

*Ligeti
Violin Concerto
Patricia Kopatchinskaja, violin
Ensemble Modern
Peter Eötvös*

_









*Gubaidulina
Viola Concerto*_
*Yuri Bashmet, viola
Orchestra of the Mariinsky Theatre
Gergiev*

_









*Penderecki
Cello Concerto No. 2*_
*Arto Noras, cello
Sinfonia Varsovia
Penderecki*

_







_


----------



## 13hm13

Prokofiev, André Previn, London Symphony Orchestra – Symphony No. 5


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 6 (1881 Version. Ed. Nowak 1952)_
*Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
Robin Ticciati *
Rec. 2018
Linn

Slow Robin is surprisingly quick here. While the first movement lacks focus, the rest are excellent.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Reger - Complete Organ Works Vol 10
Haas









Janacek - The Excursions of Mr Brouček
Belohlavec/BBC SO









Ligeti - String Quartets
Artemis Quartet









Prokofiev - Symphony 3, Love for Three Oranges Suite
Chailly/Junge Deutsche Philharmonie


----------



## Neo Romanza

Change of listening plans yet again:

*Debussy
Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp
The Nash Ensemble*

From this OOP 2-CD set -










This set with The Nash Ensemble was actually my introduction to the chamber works of both Debussy and Ravel. The Ravel performances are pretty good with the _Piano Trio_ receiving a great performance, but the Debussy is where this set truly shines. This performance of the _Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp_ remains my reference recording.

Next up two absolutely mesmerizing vocal works:

*Szymanowski
Stabat Mater, Op. 53
Florence Quivar (mezzo-soprano), John Connell (bass), Elzbieta Szmytka (soprano)
City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra & Chorus
Rattle*

From this set -










*Enescu
Vox Maris, symphonic poem for soprano, offstage tenor & voices and orchestra, Op. 31
Marius Brenciu, Catherine Sydney
Chœur de chambre Les Eléments
Orchestre de Lyon
Foster*

From this 2-CD set -


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*

Serenade in E flat major K 375
Serenade in C minor K 388

*Orpheus Chamber Orchestra*

These wind serenades are the perfect respite after a very rainy day.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande Suite & Schoenberg: Pelléas & Mélisande

Orchestre de La Suisse Romande, Jonathan Nott


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Xaver Richter* (1709-1789):* Super flumina Babylonis* (~1769), as recorded in 2019 by the *Czech Ensemble Baroque Orchestra & Choir*, conducted by *Roman Válek.*

Everyone seems to have been in flow on this recording: performers, conductor, and sound engineers. Great listening experience. Just a pity that the composer himself looks a bit sour on the few portraits of him that survive.


----------



## Art Rock

*Rued Langgaard: String Quartets (Kontra Quartet, MarcoPolo DaCapo, 2 CD's)*

Early morning string quartets are today and tomorrow by Danish composer Rued Langgaard. Today the first CD, with quartets 2, 6 and 3 in that sequence. This double album for some reason does not feature the first quartet, so I started listening to that on YouTube (Nightingale Quartet) before the CD.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Two *Elgar* works before heading to bed:

*Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82
James Ehnes, Andrew Armstrong*










*The Spirit of England, Op. 80
Teresa Cahill, soprano
Scottish National Orchestra & Chorus
Gibson*










This recording of _The Spirit of England_ with Teresa Cahill and Alexander Gibson is still the reference recording for me. Nobody has quite matched the way he paces this work and Cahill's vocals are just right for this part.


----------



## MartinDB

Neo Romanza said:


> Thanks for mentioning this! This is a phenomenal cycle --- I prefer the Silesian Quartet to the Quatuor Danel on CPO. This is the last recording in their Weinberg series I'm assuming. It was the only ones that hadn't been recorded yet. Distribution for CD Accord is almost non-existent, so I had to buy it from Amazon Germany. It'll arrive _after_ Christmas, but that's okay. I think I have enough music at this point to listen to in the meantime.


I am glad you mentioned that about the Quauor Danel cycle. I was just about to buy it as I load up on Weinberg for 2023. I will hold back now until I have and know the full Silesian cycle. They are quite easy to get in the UK (I use Presto Music).


----------



## Neo Romanza

MartinDB said:


> I am glad you mentioned that about the Quauor Danel cycle. I was just about to buy it as I load up on Weinberg for 2023. I will hold back now until I have and know the full Silesian cycle. They are quite easy to get in the UK (I use Presto Music).


Yeah, I bought them all at one time from JPC earlier this year and I've been eagerly awaiting this final installment. The Quatuor Danel are good, but their approach doesn't quite work overall for me. They're a bit too 'soft' for this music. The Silesian Quartet rip into this music and their approach is intense, but it suits the music.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Proceeding with Mendelssohn.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet E-flat major op. 44 No. 3*

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 55 'Eroica'

Concertgebouw Orchestra of Amsterdam, Erich Kleiber



Ludwig van Beethoven (Bonn, 15, 16 of 17 december 1770 – Wenen, 26 maart 1827


----------



## Montarsolo

Art Rock said:


> Well, I tried that in the past with Aida, La Traviata, Otello, and Don Carlos - also did not work. Verdi does not rise above "good to have" for me apparently (only his Requiem I would rate a bit higher). So be it.


Indeed, so be it. I don't recognize it with Verdi, but I get it. I have it with Wagner. Tried many times, but I don't like it at all.
This morning it occurred to me that I should listen to Falstaff in its entirety again. I stepped outside in the freezing cold and heard myself say: Mondo ladro, Mondo rubaldo.

A good day starts with Mozart. Vesperae solennes de confessore KV 339, Sir Colin Davis. 💿


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: The Art of Life

Daniil Trifonov (piano)


Bach, C P E: Clavier‐Sonaten und freie Fantasien nebst einigen Rondos, Wq59
Bach, J C: Harpsichord Sonata, Op. 17 No. 5
Bach, J C F: Variations on "Ah vous dirais-je, Maman," HW 12 no 2
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Gedenke doch, mein Geist, BWV509
Bach, J S: Gib dich zufrieden, BWV511
Bach, J S: Minuet in F major, BWV Anh. 113
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 114
Bach, J S: Minuet in G major, BWV Anh. 116
Bach, J S: Musette in D major, BWV Anh. 126
Bach, J S: Polonaise in F major, BWV Anh. 117a
Bach, J S: Polonaise, BWV Anh. 125
Bach, J S: The Art of Fugue, BWV1080
Bach, W F: Twelve Polonaises, F. 12
Brahms: Studies (5), Anh.1a/1: Chaconne von JS Bach
Stölzel: Bist du bei mir


----------



## Chilham

Birtwistle: The Mask of Orpheus (Highlights)
Sir Andrew Davis & The BBC Symphony Orchestra, BBC Singers, Anne-Marie Owens, Arwel Morgan, Juliet Booth









Birtwistle: The Triumph of Time
Pierre Boulez, BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

Rogerx said:


> Ludwig van Beethoven (Bonn, 15, 16 of 17 december 1770 – Wenen, 26 maart 1827


 I feel sorry for Mrs van Beethoven, a three day labour must have been a nightmare........


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Hugh the Drover (Corydon Orchestra, Corydon Singers, Matthew Best, Bonaventura Bottone, Rebecca Evans, Richard Van Allan, Sarah Walker et al, Hyperion, 2 CD's)*

An opera by RVW that often recalls his renditions of folk songs in its melodies. I don't know whether it would work on stage, but the music is well worth hearing. A pity it is so neglected.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, violin concerto 4, Anne-Sophie Mutter 💿


----------



## Malx

A relatively gentle start to the day:
*Chopin & Alkan: Sonatas for Cello and Piano - Tatjana Vassiljeva (cello) & Jean-Frédéric Neuburger (piano).*

Both pieces were composed for the cellist Auguste-Joseph Franchomme. The Alkan is a work that isn't mentioned often but it is more than worthwhile giving it a listen.


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Webern: Complete Works (Pierre Boueze et al, DG, 6 CD's)*

Continuing with the Boulez Webern box on DG. Today the fourth CD, containing 3 Poems, 8 Early Lieder, 3 Lieder On Poems By Ferdinand Avenarius, 5 Lieder On Poems By Richard Dehmel, 5 Lieder From "Der Siebente Ring" By Stefan George Op. 3, 5 Lieder On Poems By Stefan George Op. 4, 4 Lieder On Poems By Stefan George, 4 Lieder Op. 12, 3 Songs From "Viae Inviae" By Hildegard Jone Op. 23, and 3 Lieder On Poems By Hildegard Jone Op. 25.

It's a bit funny how the CD box just mentions Boulez at the front. This CD for instance is by soprano Christiane Oelze and pianist Eric Schneider.


----------



## Montarsolo

Rachmaninov, piano concerto No. 3, Shura Cherkassy. A 1 euro thrift store cd.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise D911

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Helmut Deutsch (piano)


----------



## Dimace

*Elgar* is undoubtedly not only a big composer but also a great melodist. The unforgettable violin melodies he has composed (Serenaten, concertos etc.) are well known to you. Elgar also has composed a very nice *Cello concerto* (in todays presentation) and numerous Lieder. These Lieder are VERY important to me, because the Englishman (together with R. Strauss) brings to audience the equity between the orchestra and the singer, equity made the Lieder of Richard so great and unique. Almost every Lieder composer to this time was giving the singer /s the main role in the composition. The piano or the orchestra are simply accompanying the singer. Elgar's orchestra is not only accompanying. It is the 50% of the Lied, a protagonist exactly like the singer. The* SEA PICTURES* (side B of today's presentation) are AMAZING Lieder of the highest caliber, maybe the best have ever written on the Island. VERY good vinyl, my friends with its own history: *Du Pre, Baker, Barbirolli! *Top performers for super performances. (1965, HMV, UK) 

Collectability 3,5 / 5 _(highly depends on the condition because of its age. For M- or M 4 / 5) _
Artistic Value 4,5 /5 
Overall 4 / 5


----------



## Chilham

Glass: Einstein on the Beach
Michael Riesman, The Philip Glass Ensemble, Iris Hiskey, Lucinda Childs, Sheryl Sutton, Christopher Knowles, Samuel M Johnson,


----------



## Montarsolo

Adolphe Adam, ballet Giselle, Richard Bonynge 💿


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Complete String Symphonies, Volume 1

Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz


Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 2 in D major
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 3 in E minor
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 9 in C major
Mendelssohn: String Symphony No. 10 in B minor


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> *Elgar* is undoubtedly not only a big composer but also a great melodist. The unforgettable violin melodies he has composed (Serenaten, concertos etc.) are well known to you. Elgar also has composed a very nice *Cello concerto* (in todays presentation) and numerous Lieder. These Lieder are VERY important to me, because the Englishman (together with R. Strauss) brings to audience the equity between the orchestra and the singer, equity made the Lieder of Richard so great and unique. Almost every Lieder composer to this time was giving the singer /s the main role in the composition. The piano or the orchestra are simply accompanying the singer. Elgar's orchestra is not only accompanying. It is the 50% of the Lied, a protagonist exactly like the singer. The* SEA PICTURES* (side B of today's presentation) are AMAZING Lieder of the highest caliber, maybe the best have ever written on the Island. VERY good vinyl, my friends with its own history: *Du Pre, Baker, Barbirolli! *Top performers for super performances. (1965, HMV, UK)
> 
> Collectability 3,5 / 5 _(highly depends on the condition because of its age. For M- or M 4 / 5) _
> Artistic Value 4,5 /5
> Overall 4 / 5
> 
> View attachment 180205


Hello, Dimace, I hope you are well. Sea Pictures may be the best lieder written in Britain but for songs you may want to go back to Purcell, Dowland and others from earlier times for some real competition.


----------



## Rogerx

Longing for Paradise

Albrecht Mayer (oboe)

Bamberger Symphoniker, Jakub Hrůša


Elgar: Soliloquy for Oboe and Orchestra
Goossens: Oboe Concerto in one movement, Op. 45
Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
Strauss, R: Oboe Concerto in D


----------



## Vasks

_An old favorite record gets a spin








_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, Symphonies Nos. 14 through 16*


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen: Symphony No. 2 & Aladdin Suite

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Myung-Whun Chung


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 9* in E flat major, KV 271, “Jeunehomme”
Alfred Brendel, piano; Neville Marriner: Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields (1978)









Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 1* in D minor, Op. 15
Clifford Curzon, piano; George Szell: London Symphony Orchestra (1962)









Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83
Alfred Brendel, piano; Bernard Haitink: Concertgebouw Orchestra Amsterdam (1973)


----------



## Art Rock

*Ian Venables: Love Lies Beyond The Tomb (Mary Bevan, Allan Clayton, Graham J. Lloyd, Carducci String Quartet, Signum)*

An interesting cross section of the art songs repertoire of this British composer (born 1955). It starts with a selection of six songs for soprano and piano, then we have Remember This (Op. 40) a cantata for soprano, tenor, string quartet and piano, and finally the song cycle Through These Pale Cold Days Op. 46, a song cycle for tenor, viola and piano. The theme throughout is rather morbid, as exemplified by the CD title (also the title of one of the songs). Still, a CD I'm glad to have in my collection.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Caldara: Requiem

Daniela Dolci (organ, harpsichord & direction)

Musica Fiorita

Recorded: November 2011
Recording Venue: Adullam Chapel, Basel, Switzerland



Caldara: Missa Dolorosa (1735)
Caldara: Requiem
Caldara: Sonata No. 15
Caldara: Trio Sonata, Op. 1, No. 5


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, symphonies 21 & 27, Philippe Entremont. Oddly enough, they are not mentioned on the front cover.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Norgard, Symphonies Nos. 6 through 8*


----------



## Kiki

*Serge Prokofiev*
_Symphony No. 6_
*Sydney Symphony Orchestra 
Vladimir Ashkenazy*
Rec. 2009 Live
Exton

A bit genial... I'd love to have more aggression... but OK, at least it's is fast enough.


----------



## eljr

*Mehr Oder Weniger Lametta ('more Or Less Tinsel')*

Goldmund, Anna Veit


> What works best here are the classy, and occasionally witty and wacky brass arrangements, plus some very fine brass and percussion playing indeed from a group of top players from the Munich Philharmonic,... — The Arts Desk, 3rd December 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* SM388
*Label:* Solo Musica
*Length:* 54 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: String Quintet in C major, D956

Pieter Wispelwey (cello)

Orpheus Quartet


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Hello, Dimace, I hope you are well. Sea Pictures may be the best lieder written in Britain but for songs you may want to go back to Purcell, Dowland and others from earlier times for some real competition.


I think this man may have some claim to the best songs written in Britain:


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Serge Prokofiev*
> _Symphony No. 6_
> *Sydney Symphony Orchestra
> Vladimir Ashkenazy*
> Rec. 2009 Live
> Exton
> 
> A bit genial... I'd love to have more aggression... but OK, at least it's is fast enough.


More aggression, eh? Check out Rozhdestvensky's performance on Melodiya with the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra. It should do the trick.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Haydn: Symphonies 101 "Clock" and 102 "Miracle". Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra. Cond. Fischer. Brilliant Classics.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Nielsen
Symphony No. 4, Op. 29, FS 76 "The Inextinguishable"
Swedish RSO
Salonen*


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..
https://www.amazon.com/Silence-Beyond-Giora-Feidman-Plays/dp/B000001SXS


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Piano Works (Sonia Rubinsky, Naxos, 8 CD's)*

Continuing with this HVL box on Naxos with the piano works. Playing the seventh CD today.


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> More aggression, eh? Check out Rozhdestvensky's performance on Melodiya with the Moscow Radio Symphony Orchestra. It should do the trick.


I know the Rozh very well, and I'd agree it's certainly gritty enough, so much so that I can tolerate his slowness in the Largo (no doubt some would say he's still too fast though). Mravinsky's #6s that survived are also some of my favourites.


----------



## Philidor

Intubinating again.

*Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 7 (1958)*

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## sAmUiLc

Prokofiev - Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi - Symphony No. 5 In B Flat Op. 100 / Three Waltzes Op. 110


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1986 CD release of "Symphony No. 5 In B Flat Op. 100 / Three Waltzes Op. 110" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Antonin Dvorak*

_Piano Trio No. 4 in E minor "Dumky", Op. 90
Piano Trio No. 2 in G minor, Op. 26_

*Trio Fontenay*


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> I think this man may have some claim to the best songs written in Britain:


I love Britten. And, like Britten, I love Purcell!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work:

*Schoenberg
3 Klavierstücke, Op. 11
Daniel Barenboim*


----------



## Enthusiast

Kiki said:


> I know the Rozh very well, and I'd agree it's certainly gritty enough, so much so that I can tolerate his slowness in the Largo (no doubt some would say he's still too fast though). Mravinsky's #6s that survived are also some of my favourites.


I don't know about aggression (or grit) in Prokofiev 6 but certainly agree that both Rozhdestvensky and Mravinsky are very worthwhile. My personal favourite, though, is not so gritty: the Leinsdorf recording on, I think, Testament.


----------



## Enthusiast

I listened to this superb if laidback Bruckner 4 in my car earlier.


----------



## eljr

*Invisible Stream*

Raphaël Imbert, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Pierre-François Blanchard, Sonny Troupé


> there is much slick improvisation in this line up of unequal parts jazz and classical, ranging compositions by Imbert alongside his own arrangements of Wagner, Schubert, Eisler and Ornette Coleman.... — BBC Music Magazine, November 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 19th Aug 2022
*Catalogue No:* HMM902343
*Label:* Harmonia Mundi
*Length:* 60 minutes


----------



## Rogerx

Bernstein: Mass - A Theatre Piece for Singers, Players and Dancers

Alan Titus, The Norman Scribner Choir, The Berkshire Boy Choir, Leonard Bernstein

All that talk about the mass, here we go.


----------



## Bourdon

Art Rock said:


> *Anton Webern: Complete Works (Pierre Boueze et al, DG, 6 CD's)*
> 
> Continuing with the Boulez Webern box on DG. Today the fourth CD, containing 3 Poems, 8 Early Lieder, 3 Lieder On Poems By Ferdinand Avenarius, 5 Lieder On Poems By Richard Dehmel, 5 Lieder From "Der Siebente Ring" By Stefan George Op. 3, 5 Lieder On Poems By Stefan George Op. 4, 4 Lieder On Poems By Stefan George, 4 Lieder Op. 12, 3 Songs From "Viae Inviae" By Hildegard Jone Op. 23, and 3 Lieder On Poems By Hildegard Jone Op. 25.
> 
> It's a bit funny how the CD box just mentions Boulez at the front. This CD for instance is by soprano Christiane Oelze and pianist Eric Schneider.


In your avatar....

Humbug....... make haste, make haste.....due to high demand available while supplies last.....😀


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Tchaikovsky: String Quartets 1 and 2. Gabrieli String Quartet. London. 
Didn't know I had them it's been so long since I played them.


----------



## Bourdon

John Adams

John's Book of Alleged Dances

Pärt
Frates
Psalom
Summa
Missa Syllabica


----------



## Enthusiast

Real winter music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*William Henry Fry, Santa Claus Symphony*


----------



## sAmUiLc

I saw them live with the symphony in the program in D.C. in the late '80s. It was one of the best concerts I've attended out of several hundred. Their playing was truly impressive!

Many times real fun in a live concert is the encore time. Especially visiting orchestras are generous in giving them. I think they played 5 encores on this occasion, all fun and/or exciting! In one of them, Svetlanov literally danced on the podium. In the last one, the orchestra members exited by a section at a time bidding adieu to the audience in gestures and in the end only a female drummer was left onstage banging away on the snare drum set.


----------



## Neo Romanza

I think I have time to squeeze in one more work before heading out:

*Revueltas
Itinerarios
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Eduardo Mata*

From this OOP 2-CD set -


----------



## Monsalvat

Franz Joseph Haydn: *String Quartet in D major*, Op. 64, No. 5, “Lark”
Hagen Quartett (1988)
Lukas Hagen, violin; Rainer Schmidt, violin; Veronika Hagen, viola; Clemens Hagen, cello


----------



## Philidor

Great music with a great singer of our time.

*Geirg Friedrich Händel: Marian Cantatas & Arias*

Anne Sofie von Otter, mezzo-soprano
Chorus ad hoc
Musica Antiqua Köln
Reinhard Goebel


----------



## eljr

*
À Moune*

Pierre Goy, Lina Tur Bonet, Marco Testori


> From Lina Tur Bonet’s sweetly elegant tone in the Berceuse sur le nom de Fauré you wouldn’t expect also to be startled by the jazz in the central movement of the Violin Sonata, or blown away... — BBC Music Magazine, November 2022, 4 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 5 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 16th Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* CC72916
*Label:* Challenge Classics
*Length:* 51 minutes


----------



## Red Terror

*¡Fabuloso!*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schutz, Weihnachts-Historie*


----------



## Enthusiast

I joined this week's Norgard club. Both of these works are very worthwhile.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Real winter music.



Winter was hard.....


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Fryderyk Chopin
Polonaises*

Pianist: Maurizio Pollini


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Glass: Symphony #3, Interlude No.1 and No.2 from the Civil Wars, Stuttgart Chamber Orchestra, Mechanical Ballet from The Voyage and The Light, Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra cond. Davies. Nonesuch.


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, Symphony no 7 'Leningrad' - Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ančerl.*
From 1957 in very respectable mono sound an energetic performance but one that doesn't go over the top - one of the best 7th's I've heard.


----------



## Enthusiast

Just the clarinet concerto (maybe I'll listen to the piano concerto tomorrow). A fine performance, sufficiently distinctive to own even though I have a lot of recordings of the work.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, Drapa on the Death of Grieg, Hvidbjerg-Drapa*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Felix Mendelssohn - various orchestral and choral works part
five of five for late afternoon and early evening.

Overture and incidental music to Shakespeare's _A Midsummer Night's Dream_ for soprano,
mezzo-soprano, female choir and orchestra ops.21 and 61 (1826 and 1842-43):

Narration on this recording arr. by Evans Mirageas and Seiji Ozawa










_Psalm XCVIII_ [S_inget dem Herrn (Sing to the Lord...)_] for double mixed choir,
organ and orchestra op.posth.91 (1843):









Violin Concerto [no.2] in E-minor op.64 (1844):









_Kyrie_ for mixed choir and orchestra WoO24 (1846):

with the Ensemble Vocal et Instrumental de Lausanne/Michel Corboz


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> *Shostakovich, Symphony no 7 'Leningrad' - Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Karel Ančerl.*
> From 1957 in very respectable mono sound an energetic performance but one that doesn't go over the top - one of the best 7th's I've heard.


I have that one somewhere. I need to queue it up.


----------



## eljr




----------



## elgar's ghost

Manxfeeder said:


> *William Henry Fry, Santa Claus Symphony*


It doesn't exactly break any new ground but what a loveable work this is.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


> Winter was hard.....


On the CD, it's a dirty trick that they insert that right after Webern's Bagatelles. You have the volume cranked up, then the next track is this sudden and full-on wall of noise. I guess they got a good laugh out of it.


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


> Glass: Einstein on the Beach
> Michael Riesman, The Philip Glass Ensemble, Iris Hiskey, Lucinda Childs, Sheryl Sutton, Christopher Knowles, Samuel M Johnson,


Blu-Ray worth every penny!


----------



## Kiki

Enthusiast said:


> I don't know about aggression (or grit) in Prokofiev 6 but certainly agree that both Rozhdestvensky and Mravinsky are very worthwhile. My personal favourite, though, is not so gritty: the Leinsdorf recording on, I think, Testament.


I've got Leinsdorf's Prokofiev box from RCA. Think that #6 is the same as the Testament. That's a slow roast with intense flavour! Yum!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

elgar's ghost said:


> It doesn't exactly break any new ground but what a loveable work this is.


I'll admit I adopted the Ebenezer Scrooge reaction to this one and gave it away


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time. Tashi. RCA Victor.


----------



## elgar's ghost

​


Malx said:


> I'll admit I adopted the Ebenezer Scrooge reaction to this one and gave it away


Nice dressing gown, Malx...


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Pierre Boulez: Wiener Philharmoniker (1994)

Taking a quick break from all the Brahms, but I'll be returning after this!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Messiah*

I know, as far as Handel's intentions, this recording is all kinds of wrong. I have Pinnock, McCreesh, Hogwood, and Gardiner's historically accurate versions for street cred, but I'm a Beecham fanboy, and I like it.


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Kullervo - Marianne Rørholm, Jorma Hynninen, Helsinki University Chorus, Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen.*
Another of those works I've never really got to grips with - it's not as if it's awful but somehow I never seem to be able to keep my focus on it, I'll keep trying.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Handel, Messiah*

Trevor Pinnock and the English Concert and Choir


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, Elly Ameling 🥰


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonio Caldara* (1670-1736): *Requiem* (~1723?), as recorded in 2011 by *Musica Fiorita*, conducted by *Daniela Dolci *(harpsichord).

Caldara's Requiem came to my attention thanks to a post by @Rogerx in another thread. I bought it at Presto (it seems to be the only recording available?), listened to it this evening, and haven't regretted it. I already knew Caldara's reputation as a master of vocal music, and this work solidifies that. I find his Requiem far from heavy, no doubt thanks to the relatively lightweight instrumentation and orchestration. All in all quite rewarding if you're into Baroque music.


----------



## eljr




----------



## Dimace

Enthusiast said:


> Hello, Dimace, I hope you are well. Sea Pictures may be the best lieder written in Britain but for songs you may want to go back to Purcell, Dowland and others from earlier times for some real competition.


Hello, my dearest Enthusiast! 

I have all the works of Purcell and Dowland but (very unfortunately) I have listen almost nothing of them. You know very well that I have my issues (also) with the old music... LOL. I hope you will have a very nice WE in the magic Irland ( is it the Irish flag you use in your avatar?)


----------



## Art Rock

*Giuseppe Verdi: Nabucco (Chor und Orchester Der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Giuseppe Sinopoli, Piero Cappuccilli, Placido Domingo, Evgeny Nesterenko, Ghena Dimitrova, DG, 2 CD's)*

My 14th and final Verdi opera. It is not that I dislike Verdi, I like to hear these operas, but unlike say Bellini, Donizetti and Puccini, it never goes beyond a mere like.


----------



## starthrower

I'm not a big Christmas music fan but this is my favorite YouTube channel so I'm going to watch and listen. It'll be a good soundtrack to the snow storm hitting our area.


----------



## Dimace

eljr said:


>


Is it something unusual with the conductor, or it is only my impression? (LOL) Have a nice WE my friend!


----------



## Dimace

Art Rock said:


> *Giuseppe Verdi: Nabucco (Chor und Orchester Der Deutschen Oper Berlin, Giuseppe Sinopoli, Piero Cappuccilli, Placido Domingo, Evgeny Nesterenko, Ghena Dimitrova, DG, 2 CD's)*
> 
> My 14th and final Verdi opera. It is not that I dislike Verdi, I like to hear these operas, but unlike say Bellini, Donizetti and Puccini, it never goes beyond a mere like.


Dimitrova & Deutekom are my great loves for Verdi's female heroes. Maybe the best Nabucco out there.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Berliner Philharmoniker (1997)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Istvan Kertész: Wiener Philharmoniker (1973)

Probably will listen to the other two symphonies after I finish this... These two accounts are so different from each other and yet Brahms's music supports both of them.


----------



## eljr




----------



## HenryPenfold

MartinDB said:


> I am glad you mentioned that about the Quauor Danel cycle. I was just about to buy it as I load up on Weinberg for 2023. I will hold back now until I have and know the full Silesian cycle. They are quite easy to get in the UK (I use Presto Music).


I have all the releases by both combos and I would advise caution in dismissing the Danel. Can you stream first? That might help......

What I mean is that Danel are better in some of the works.

Where's Malx when we need him? 😆


----------



## HenryPenfold

Dimace said:


> *Elgar* is undoubtedly not only a big composer but also a great melodist. The unforgettable violin melodies he has composed (Serenaten, concertos etc.) are well known to you. Elgar also has composed a very nice *Cello concerto* (in todays presentation) and numerous Lieder. These Lieder are VERY important to me, because the Englishman (together with R. Strauss) brings to audience the equity between the orchestra and the singer, equity made the Lieder of Richard so great and unique. Almost every Lieder composer to this time was giving the singer /s the main role in the composition. The piano or the orchestra are simply accompanying the singer. Elgar's orchestra is not only accompanying. It is the 50% of the Lied, a protagonist exactly like the singer. The* SEA PICTURES* (side B of today's presentation) are AMAZING Lieder of the highest caliber, maybe the best have ever written on the Island. VERY good vinyl, my friends with its own history: *Du Pre, Baker, Barbirolli! *Top performers for super performances. (1965, HMV, UK)
> 
> Collectability 3,5 / 5 _(highly depends on the condition because of its age. For M- or M 4 / 5) _
> Artistic Value 4,5 /5
> Overall 4 / 5
> 
> View attachment 180205


Excellent observations.....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Hello, Dimace, I hope you are well. Sea Pictures may be the best lieder written in Britain but for songs you may want to go back to Purcell, Dowland and others from earlier times for some real competition.


That's silly Enthusiast (using your terms 😉). Sea Pictures is a C20 orchestral song-cycle and therefore the real competition is Britten. 

P.S. Britten wins your 'competition' hands-down!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Chilham said:


> Glass: Einstein on the Beach
> Michael Riesman, The Philip Glass Ensemble, Iris Hiskey, Lucinda Childs, Sheryl Sutton, Christopher Knowles, Samuel M Johnson,


I'm not keen on Glass, Reich is my favoured minimalist, but this is top-draw. His best work by a country mile, IMVHO.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> *Anton Webern: Complete Works (Pierre Boueze et al, DG, 6 CD's)*
> 
> Continuing with the Boulez Webern box on DG. Today the fourth CD, containing 3 Poems, 8 Early Lieder, 3 Lieder On Poems By Ferdinand Avenarius, 5 Lieder On Poems By Richard Dehmel, 5 Lieder From "Der Siebente Ring" By Stefan George Op. 3, 5 Lieder On Poems By Stefan George Op. 4, 4 Lieder On Poems By Stefan George, 4 Lieder Op. 12, 3 Songs From "Viae Inviae" By Hildegard Jone Op. 23, and 3 Lieder On Poems By Hildegard Jone Op. 25.
> 
> It's a bit funny how the CD box just mentions Boulez at the front. This CD for instance is by soprano Christiane Oelze and pianist Eric Schneider.


That's the elephant in the room - no-one mentions how so many other artists complete this 'Boulez complete' box-set!

When I go looking for a Webern string quartet work, I often forget the ones in here!


----------



## HenryPenfold

Rogerx said:


> Longing for Paradise
> 
> Albrecht Mayer (oboe)
> 
> Bamberger Symphoniker, Jakub Hrůša
> 
> 
> Elgar: Soliloquy for Oboe and Orchestra
> Goossens: Oboe Concerto in one movement, Op. 45
> Ravel: Le Tombeau de Couperin
> Strauss, R: Oboe Concerto in D


What an imaginative programme. I must give this a listen.......


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Scriabin: The Poem of Ecstasy / Prometheus / Piano Sonata No. 5


----------



## HenryPenfold

Malx said:


> *Sibelius, Kullervo - Marianne Rørholm, Jorma Hynninen, Helsinki University Chorus, Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen.*
> Another of those works I've never really got to grips with - it's not as if it's awful but somehow I never seem to be able to keep my focus on it, I'll keep trying.


I've never been smitten, either. This is one of the three recordings I have and it's very worthy. Hurwitz does a good talk on this symphony...... (I'll get my coat).


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Riccardo Muti: Philadelphia Orchestra (1988)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1978)


----------



## sAmUiLc

#11


----------



## fluteman

American pianist Frank Glazer (1915-2015), brother of clarinetist and New York Woodwind Quintet member David Glazer, made a number of interesting records, including with his brother and with the NY Woodwind Quintet. This is a nice solo recital LP by him.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Biwa

Robert Schumann: 
6 Studien, Op. 56
4 Skizzen, Op. 58
6 Fugen über den Namen BACH, Op 60

Daniel Beckmann, Bernhard Dreymann Organ of St. Ignaz, Mainz


----------



## jambo

I'm enjoying both Prokofiev's Piano Concertos and Zubin Mehta's Sony Columbia box more and more with each listen.

*Prokofiev: *Piano Concerto No. 1 in D flat major, Op. 10
*Prokofiev: *Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
*Prokofiev: *Piano Concerto No. 5 in G major, Op. 55

Yefim Bronfman (piano)
Zubin Mehta
Israel Philharmonic
1991


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 5 (1878 Version. Ed. Nowak 1951) _
*Tapiola Sinfonietta
Mario Venzago *
Rec. 2014
CPO

*Anton Bruckner*
_Symphony No. 8 (1890 Version. Ed. Nowak 1955) _
*Konzerhausorchester Berlin
Mario Venzago *
Rec. 2011
CPO

My latest discovery through a sleepless night. This is in general sweet but also idiosyncratic Bruckner. It is definitely not glorious Bruckner or earthy Bruckner or sensual Bruckner. The way Venzago played with tempo, phrasing and dynamics has given it lots of characters. Now I need to go look for a bargain copy of the whole set (before my enthusiasm wanes).


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Bkeske

Back to this box.

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Live The Radio Recordings 2000-2010
RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music
Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 7

CD #10

Schuman - Symphony No.2 In C Major, Op.61 (1845-47), conducted by Kurt Masur.
Brahms - Symphony No.4 In E Minor, Op.98 (1884-85), conducted by Herbert Blomstedt
CD #11

Shostakovich- Symphony No.13 In B-flat Minor, Op.113 'Babi Yar' (1962), conducted by Kurt Masur, Prague Philharmonic Chorus, Sergei Leiferkus bass vocals
Britten - Sinfonia Da Requiem, Op.20 (1939-40), conducted by Stefan Asbury


----------



## sAmUiLc

Shostakovich









One of the two top favorite of mine, along with Tretyakov on Melodiya.


----------



## starthrower

Berlin 1982


----------



## sAmUiLc

I do not like the angst-ridden approach to Shostakovich symphonies. Haitink's is fine with me.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Concerto No. 1* in C major, Op. 15
Christoph Eschenbach, piano; Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1966)

Just look at this young chap! Well he doesn't have hair any more. I saw him (Eschenbach, not Karajan) conduct once, and didn't know this recording existed until a few minutes ago. (I knew some of his piano recordings, e.g. of Brahms chamber music with the Amadeus Quartet.) I don't usually listen to this concerto much but I'm enjoying the first few minutes so far. It's a clear link between the classicism Beethoven grew up with, and the direction he would later take it in. After saturating my ears with Mozart piano concertos the last few days, I can really see where a work like this came from. In any case this is a recording I like. Some listening from earlier:









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Symphony No. 39* in E flat major, KV 543
Georg Solti: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1982)









Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 24* in C minor, KV 491
Rudolf Serkin, piano; Claudio Abbado: London Symphony Orchestra (1985)


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Op.4--very nice.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Reger - Complete Organ Works Vol 11
Haas









Shostakovich - Symphony 8
Rostropovich/National Symphony Orchestra









Mahler - Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Chailly/Concertgebouw; Bonney, Goerne









Saint-Saens - Piano Concertos 3 and 5, Rhapsodie d’Auvergne, Allegro appassionato 
Gardner/BBC Phil; Lortie, piano









Villa-Lobos - Violin Sonatas
Baldini, Rossi


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time

I bought the set dirt-cheap when it first came out. But it is very satisfying in both performance and sound. Alexander SQ re-recorded the whole a few years later and they say it is more refined in performance and luxurious in sound. It didn't seem necessarily better to me (probably worse?), so I never sought it out. I am just happy with this inexpensive set.


----------



## Bkeske

As I really enjoyed Masur on the above RCO selections, thought I would check out his newest release.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## jambo

Prokofiev might just be my favourite 20th century composer. Definitely top 3.

*Prokofiev: *Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
*Prokofiev: *Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 63

Isaac Stern (violin)
Zubin Mehta
New York Philharmonic
1982


----------



## Rogerx

François-Adrien Boieldieu: Music for harp

Isabelle Perrin (harp), Christine Pauchet (soprano)

Le College Musical, Jean-Philippe Navarre


Boieldieu: Concerto for Harp and Orchestra in C
Boieldieu: Romance for voice and harp
Boieldieu: Sonata in G major, Op. 8 No. 2


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Copland
Symphony No. 3
Philharmonia Orchestra
Copland*

From this long OOP set (three volumes in all) -


----------



## Rogerx

Kodály: Háry János Suite, etc.

Budapest Festival Orchestra,
Children's choir Magnificat, Budapest, Children's choir Miraculum, Kecskemét,
Iván Fischer


----------



## Neo Romanza

More *Copland*:

*Rodeo
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night --- more *Copland*:

*Short Symphony
Orchestra of St. Luke's
Dennis Russell Davies*










Copland's _Short Symphony_ was a difficult work to perform for orchestras initially, so he arranged it for _Sextet_ and it became quite a hit for him. It's a fantastic piece no matter the version.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Violin Sonatas Nos. 7 & 10

James Ehnes (violin), Andrew Armstrong (piano)

Ludwig van Beethoven (Bonn, 15, 16 of 17 december[1] 1770 – Wenen, 26 maart 1827)


----------



## 13hm13

Tchaikovsky - Symphonies Nos. 5 & 6 - Witold Rowicki


----------



## haydnguy

Bach (1685-1750)

Complete Sonatas and Partitas for Violin Solo

CD #1

1. Sonata No. 1 in G minor BWV 1001
2. Partita No. 1 in B minor BWV 1002
3. Partita No. 2 in D minor BWV 1004

CD #2

1. Partita No. 3 in E major BWV 1006
2. Sonata No. 2 in A minor BWV 1003
3. Sonata No. 3 in C major BWV 1005

Rachel Podger, Baroque Violin
2002


----------



## Art Rock

*Rued Langgaard: String Quartets (Kontra Quartet, MarcoPolo DaCapo, 2 CD's)*

Early morning string quartets by Danish composer Rued Langgaard. Today the second CD, with quartets 5 and 4.There's also a track called Variations "MIg Hjerteligt Nu Længes" ("O Sacred Head! Now Wounded"), but that is defective on my copy.


----------



## jambo

Great energy in these recordings, Vengerov is exciting and energetic, with Masur and the Gewandhausorchester Leipzig supporting him perfectly. Vengerov was only 19 when this was recorded!

*Bruch: *Violin Concerto No. 1 in G minor, Op. 26
*Mendelssohn: *Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64

Maxim Vengerov (violin)
Kurt Masur
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
1993


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Vasily Kalinnikov* (1866-1901): *Symphony no.1 in G minor* (1895, published 1900), as recorded in 1994 by the *National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine*, conducted by *Theodore Kuchar*.

Absolutely gorgeous and memorable symphony. Kalinnikov was even hailed as "the new Tchaikovsky" at the time. Sadly, it was not to be, as he died prematurely of tuberculosis.


----------



## Philidor

Now for the last one.

*Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy: String Quartet F minor op. 80*

Emerson String Quartet


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ludovico Einaudi* (1955-): *Eden Roc* (1999), piano solo and chamber music.

Every once in a while I feel like just deleting Einaudi entirely from my library, as there _is_ such a thing as oversimplification. On the other hand, after hearing an album such as this, I end up with a stillness in my heart that I consistently fail to attain during the busy work week. And so my six or so hours of Einaudi tracks firmly remain in my collection.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Today’s listening
> 
> Reger - Complete Organ Works Vol 11
> Haas
> View attachment 180247
> 
> 
> Shostakovich - Symphony 8
> Rostropovich/National Symphony Orchestra
> View attachment 180248
> 
> 
> Mahler - Des Knaben Wunderhorn
> Chailly/Concertgebouw; Bonney, Goerne
> View attachment 180249
> 
> 
> Saint-Saens - Piano Concertos 3 and 5, Rhapsodie d’Auvergne, Allegro appassionato
> Gardner/BBC Phil; Lortie, piano
> View attachment 180250
> 
> 
> Villa-Lobos - Violin Sonatas
> Baldini, Rossi
> View attachment 180252


From Reger organ works to Villa-Lobos chamber music, that's quite a journey in musical styles! Compliments!


----------



## Bachtoven 1

He's a brilliant player and very well recorded. (His name is pronounced Djahn Tchakmur)


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> Where's Malx when we need him? 😆


I was hanging out with Waldo.

Regarding the Weinberg quartets I tend to agree with Henry there are merits in both the Danel and the Silesian sets and indeed some other recordings of individual quartets by other groups.
As a general comment no one complete set of _anything_ gets everything right so if it is possible get both or at least listen to as many quartets from both sets before deciding on one and go with what _your_ ears tell you.


----------



## Malx

*Weinberg, String Quartet No 17 Op 146 - Quatuor Danel & Silesian Quartets.*

It had been a while since I had heard any of the Weinberg quartets and the references to them recently on this thread prompted me to have a listen this morning.


----------



## Rogerx

Boieldieu: La Dame Blanche

Rockwell Blake (Georges Brown), Laurent Naouri (Gaveston), Jean-Paul Fouchécourt (Dickson), Annick Massis (Anna), Mireille Delunsch (Jenny), Sylvie Brunet (Margeurite)

Ensemble Orchestral de Paris & Chœur de Radio France, Marc Minkowski



*François-Adrien Boieldieu (16 December 1775 – 8 October 1834) was a French composer*


----------



## Chilham

Premiered this day 1893. I usually go straight to Kubelik/BPO, but am giving Nelsons a "spin" for a change.









Dvořák Symphony No. 9 "From the New World"
Andris Nelsons, Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* (1756-1791):* Piano concerto no.20* (1785), as recorded in 1993 by Derek Han (piano) with the *Philharmonia orchestra*, conducted by *Paul Freeman*.

No. 20 is my favorite Mozart piano concerto. Derek's performance doesn't splatter with fire, but it's solid and well-balanced imo. 
_Wikipedia adds: _The young Ludwig van Beethoven admired this concerto and kept it in his repertoire. Composers who wrote cadenzas for it include Beethoven (WoO 58), Charles-Valentin Alkan, Johannes Brahms (WoO 14), Johann Nepomuk Hummel, Ferruccio Busoni, and Clara Schumann.


----------



## Malx

*Schubert, Piano Sonata D.959 - Alfred Brendel.*

At times I find Brendel can miss the soul of the music, probably my issue, but this recording I have enjoyed for years.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Frédéric Chopin* (1810-1849): *Les Sylphides* (various orchestrated opus nrs), as recorded in 1972 by the *Berliner Philharmoniker*, conducted by *Herbert von Karajan*.

Les Sylphides is a set of orchestrated versions of some of Chopin's preludes, nocturnes, mazurkas and waltzes. I guess Chopin himself would probably not have approved of such orchestrations, but to me it's simply a delight to the ear; it makes me wish Chopin had written more orchestral works (aside from his wonderful piano concertante works).
_Wikipedia explains:_ Les Sylphides is a short, non-narrative ballet blanc to piano music by Frédéric Chopin, selected and orchestrated by Alexander Glazunov. The ballet, described as a "romantic reverie", is frequently cited as the first ballet to be simply about mood and dance. Les Sylphides has no plot but instead consists of several white-clad sylphs dancing in the moonlight with the "poet" or "young man" dressed in white tights and a black tunic. Its original choreography was by Michel Fokine, using Glazunov's orchestration. Glazunov had already set some of the music in 1892 as a purely orchestral suite, under the title Chopiniana, Op. 46. In that form, it was introduced to the public in December 1893, conducted by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov.


----------



## Art Rock

*Matthijs Vermeulen: Orchestral Music (Various, Donemus, 3 CD's)*

Matthijs Vermeulen (1888 - 1967), was a Dutch composer and music journalist. He wrote in a highly personal style, modern, but very lyrical. I found these three CD's without cover or booklet in a thrift store, and I consider them a real treasure. The first CD contains the first three symphonies (1914-1921) and the Symphonic Prologue of the composition The Flying Dutchman (1930), by different Dutch orchestras and conductors.


----------



## Malx

*Brahms, Haydn Variations - Swedish Chamber Orchestra, Thomas Dausgaard.*

I do like chamber scale recordings of Brahms orchestral works, another of my favourite symphony sets is Berglund with the Chamber Orchestra of Europe.


----------



## Montarsolo

Schumann, Liederkreis, Zwölf Gedichte, Matthias Goerne


----------



## Chilham

Another work that premiered this day, in 1921.









Prokofiev: Piano Concerto No. 3
Gianandrea Noseda, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra, Jean-Efflam Bavouzet


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Piano Sonatas Nos. 7 & 8 & Liszt: Mephisto Waltz

Vladimir Ashkenazy (piano)

Liszt: Mephisto Waltz No. 1
Liszt: Nocturne (Impromptu, first version), S190a
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 7 in B flat major, Op. 83
Prokofiev: Piano Sonata No. 8 in B flat major, Op. 84
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet: Masks
Prokofiev: Ten Pieces from Romeo and Juliet, Op. 75: Romeo Bids Juliet Farewell


----------



## Enthusiast

HenryPenfold said:


> That's silly Enthusiast (using your terms 😉). Sea Pictures is a C20 orchestral song-cycle and therefore the real competition is Britten.
> 
> P.S. Britten wins your 'competition' hands-down!


It's just that I thought I remembered that Dimace doesn't care for Britten (I may be wrong) but I can't remember where he stands (or sits) with baroque and earlier music.


----------



## Enthusiast

Dimace said:


> Hello, my dearest Enthusiast!
> 
> I have all the works of Purcell and Dowland but (very unfortunately) I have listen almost nothing of them. You know very well that I have my issues (also) with the old music... LOL. I hope you will have a very nice WE in the magic Irland ( is it the Irish flag you use in your avatar?)


Ah. I couldn't remember how you felt about earlier music. No, I'm not in Ireland: I use a VPN which goes to whichever server is working fastest.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ernest Chausson* (1855-1899): *Concert for piano, violin and quartet in D, op.21* (1891), as recorded in 2017 by *Isabelle Faust* (violin),* Alexander Melnikov* (piano), with the *Salagon Quartet.*

I like just about everything Chausson has published. He certainly seems to have had his own inspirational muse accompanying him. Fine performance and excellent sound quality on this recording.
I'm inclined to call this concerto for piano, violin and string quartet a "Piano sextet", but I'm sure there are reasons why that would - strictly speaking - be incorrect.

_Edit: my photograph source turned out to be incorrect. Here is the real Chausson:_


----------



## OCEANE

Lute music always brings peace and calm to me...


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 7 (FS16)
Nielsen: Symphony No. 2, Op. 16, FS 29, CNW 26 "4 Temperaments" (Live)*

_Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra
Theodore Kuchar_
Recorded: 2005
Recording Venue: Concert Hall, Ostrava, Czech Republic


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss - The Unknown
Ballet Suites after Couperin

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Karl Anton Rickenbacher


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Tomás Luis de Victoria* (1548-1611): *Missa Alma Redemptoris Mater, à 8 *(~1592), as recorded in 2010 by *The Sixteen*, directed by *Harry Christophers*.

Lovely disc, like richly flowing wine.


----------



## OCEANE

Carry on lute music of Bach


----------



## Malx

*Shostakovich, String Quartet No 3 - Albion Quartet.*

I am struck by the high quality recording of this disc and got to wondering how much this is influencing my reaction to the playing. The recent quality of recordings has certainly benefited the 'new' generation of quartets by making their interpretations sound fabulous - I am now wondering what the great quartets of the past may have sounded like with the advantages afforded by the current technology .


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony, Op. 58

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski


----------



## Montarsolo

Schubert, piano sonatas 664 & 537, Alfred Brendel


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*J. S. Bach/Arnold Schönberg
Prelude and Fugue in E flat major 'St Anne' 
J. S. Bach/Gustav Holst
Fugue à la gigue in G major*


----------



## Rogerx

Martinů: Double Concertos for Violin and Piano

Momo & Mari Kodama (piano), Sarah & Deborah Nemtanu (violin), Magali Demesse (viola),

Orchestre Philharmonique de Marseille, Lawrence Foster


----------



## MartinDB

HenryPenfold said:


> I have all the releases by both combos and I would advise caution in dismissing the Dante. Can you stream first? That might help......
> 
> What I mean is that Dante are better in some of the works.
> 
> Where's Malx when we need him? 😆


Thanks for the tip. I see the quartets are on Spotify. I am not hugely into streaming, so much so that my Spotify account is shared with my teenage daughter and not segmented into different users. I only realised this the other day when she messaged asking me to stop playing my dreadful music which had suddenly started on her laptop while she was in the university library. I think it was Weinberg's solo cello sonatas. Once I have sorted that out, I will try the Danel quartet recordings.


----------



## haziz




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Haydn: Symphonies 103 "Drum Roll" and 104 "London ". Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra. Cond. Fischer. Brilliant Classics.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83
Maurizio Pollini, piano; Claudio Abbado: Wiener Philharmoniker (1976)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Herbert Blomstedt: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig (2019)


----------



## Rogerx

CPE Bach: Flute Concerti

Emmanuel Pahud (flute) & Trevor Pinnock (harpsichord & conductor)

Kammerakademie Potsdam


Bach, C P E: Flute Concerto in A minor, Wq. 166 (H430)
Bach, C P E: Flute Concerto in D minor, Wq. 22 (H425)
Bach, C P E: Flute Concerto in G major, Wq. 169 (H445)


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> *Sibelius, Kullervo - Marianne Rørholm, Jorma Hynninen, Helsinki University Chorus, Los Angeles Philharmonic, Esa-Pekka Salonen.*
> Another of those works I've never really got to grips with - it's not as if it's awful but somehow I never seem to be able to keep my focus on it, I'll keep trying.


I'm surprised at the posts "confessing" to not liking this work. Sibelius suppressed it and it is perhaps too early to sound distinctively Sibelian but .... well, I love it! I know a few good recordings but not the one you have posted. Dausgaard is perhaps to most persuasive (+ wonderful!) of all.


----------



## Enthusiast

A while back (maybe two years or more) I was playing this CD a lot. But then there was a gap until a few days ago when I listened again and was once more instantly hooked. A very rewarding disk that may now be OOP (although probably available used).


----------



## jim prideaux

First listen to my seasonal work of choice ( have no idea how this 'tradition'established itself a number of years ago!)

Glazunov-Symphony no.5....Serebirer and the RSNO.

Prokofiev 1st also has a similar role in this house......so later.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## vincula

*CHAUSSON, E*.: _Concerto for Violin, Piano and String Quartet, Op. 21_ 
(Francescatti, R. Casadesus, Guilet String Quartet)











Regards,

Vincula


----------



## eljr

* Mozart: Requiem & Funeral Masonic March*

Montserrat Figueras (soprano), Claudia Schubert (alto), Gerd Türk (tenor), Stephan Schreckenberger (bass)
La Capella Reial de Catalunya & Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall

*Catalogue No:* AVSA9880
*Label:* Alia Vox
*Series: *Heritage
*Length:* 50 minutes


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Tchaikovsky:String quartet #3, Gabrieli String Quartet and Souvenir de Florence (arranged for string orchestra) ACMF. Cond. Marriner. London.


----------



## Neo Romanza

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 180269
> 
> 
> *Ernest Chausson* (1855-1899): *Concert for piano, violin and quartet in D, op.21* (1891), as recorded in 2017 by *Isabelle Faust* (violin),* Alexander Melnikov* (piano), with the *Salagon Quartet.*
> 
> I like just about everything Chausson has published. He certainly seems to have had his own inspirational muse accompanying him. Fine performance and excellent sound quality on this recording.
> I'm inclined to call this concerto for piano, violin and string quartet a "Piano sextet", but I'm sure there are reasons why that would - strictly speaking - be incorrect.
> View attachment 180270


Allow me to point out that this photo you posted of Chausson is not of the composer...in fact, I'm not sure who it is exactly, but this is Ernest Chausson:


----------



## Malx

*Walton, String Quartet in A minor + String Quartet (1922) - Emperor Quartet.*

Adding Walton's first quartet to the better known A minor for this afternoons listening.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I'm surprised at the posts "confessing" to not liking this work. Sibelius suppressed it and it is perhaps too early to sound distinctively Sibelian but .... well, I love it! I know a few good recordings but not the one you have posted. Dausgaard is perhaps to most persuasive (+ wonderful!) of all.


I love it, too. Berglund with the Bournemouth SO remains my reference recording, but that Dausgaard recording on Hyperion is outstanding in every way. I still need to get around to revisiting it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

More *Copland* this morning:

*Violin Sonata
James Ehnes, Orion Weiss*










*The Red Pony
St. Louis SO
Slatkin*_








_


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams: On Christmas Day

Folk-Carols and Folk-Songs arranged by Vaughan Williams

Derek Welton (baritone) & Iain Burnside (piano)


Vaughan Williams: Six Studies in English Folksong
Vaughan Williams: Traditional Carols (12) from Herefordshire
Vaughan Williams: Traditional English Carols (8)


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Neo Romanza said:


> Allow me to point out that this photo you posted of Chausson is not of the composer...in fact, I'm not sure who it is exactly, but this is Ernest Chausson:


Are you sure my photo isn't a young Ernest?
See:








From The Archives - Surprise Symphonies


In an episode called “Surprise Symphonies” we have a Haydn symphony, but not the one you might expect, plus the one and only symphony by French composer Ernest Chausson. These works are two symphonies in B-flat, by two composers who were both 35 years old at the time.




www.kcur.org


----------



## eljr

*Biber: Baroque Splendor - Missa Salisburgensis*

Recorded in Cardona (Catalunya) January 14-16, 2015 except for La Battalia à 10, recorded on February 11th, 2002
Hanna Bayodi-Hirt, Marianne Beate Kielland, Pascal Bertin, David Sagastume, Nicholas Mulroy, Lluis Vilamajó, Daniele Carnovich, Antonio Abete
La Capella Reial de Catalunya & Le Concert des Nations, Jordi Savall


> This is Biber in gargantuan mode … superbly recorded. Groups ranging from solo voices with a pair of recorders to the full ensemble complete with brass and drums are thrown across the huge spaces... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2015 More…



*Release Date:* 17th Sep 2015
*Catalogue No:* AVSA9912
*Label:* Alia Vox
*Length:* 71 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's Murail - my first Murail disc and still a favourite.


----------



## Montarsolo

Brahms 3, Giulini.


----------



## Neo Romanza

janwillemvanaalst said:


> Are you sure my photo isn't a young Ernest?
> See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Archives - Surprise Symphonies
> 
> 
> In an episode called “Surprise Symphonies” we have a Haydn symphony, but not the one you might expect, plus the one and only symphony by French composer Ernest Chausson. These works are two symphonies in B-flat, by two composers who were both 35 years old at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kcur.org


I'm quite sure. Whoever posted that picture on that site doesn't know what Chausson looked like. If you look at the picture, you can see it's not the composer (look around the eyes --- this is the giveaway).


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hahn
String Quartet in F major
Quatuor Parisii*










Hahn really was a terrific composer. No one here seems to talk about him that much, but I think any one who likes lyrical French music with some Neoclassical and Impressionistic touches here and there will enjoy Hahn's music. He is probably best remembered for his songs, operas and the piano suite, _Le rossignol éperdu_. But he also wrote exquisite chamber and orchestral works (his _Piano Concerto_, for example, is remarkable). Check out his music if you haven't already!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Neo Romanza said:


> I'm quite sure. Whoever posted that picture on that site doesn't know what Chausson looked like. If you look at the picture, you can see it's not the composer (look around the eyes --- this is the giveaway).


Ha! I've nailed him, using Google Image search: 





персоналии - Конюс Георгий Эдуардович


«Московская государственная консерватория имени П. И. Чайковского» - Официальный сайт



www.mosconsv.ru




Thanks for noticing this. I will update my image library


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Sonatas Nos. 109 and 110*


----------



## haziz

Thanks to 13hm13 for the inspiration. I am not familiar with this recording. Rowicki' Dvorak Symphony cycle is probably my favorite complete Dvorak cycle, let's see what he does with my favorite composer.


----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 21* in C major, KV 467
András Schiff, piano; Sándor Végh: Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums (1989)

Cadenzas by Beethoven (first movement) and Schiff (third movement). Rather small string sections, so clarity and incisiveness are the virtues I hear first of all in this performance. Still a lovely, lyrical slow movement, but Schiff's strengths are really shown in the outer movements, I think.


----------



## Rogerx

*Dvorak: NO 9 New World Symphony* & Sibelius: Symphony No. 2

Detroit Symphony Orchestra, Paul Paray


*Première New York, Carnegie Hall, 16 december 1893*





*Première New York, Carnegie Hall, 16 december 1893*


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Piano Works (Sonia Rubinsky, Naxos, 8 CD's)*

Continuing with this HVL box on Naxos with the piano works. Playing the eighth (and last) CD today.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Monteverdi: L'Orfeo. Pozzer, Matteuzzi et al. Cond.Vartolo. Brilliant Classics.


----------



## Enthusiast

As I promised myself yesterday, I played the piano concerto (#27) today.


----------



## Kiki

*Igor Stravinsky*
_Le Sacre du printemps _
*Cleveland Orchestra
Pierre Boulez*
Rec. 1991
DG

Play the music and the music will do the talking. That's how I feel Boulez's le Sacre is about, and I think it works very well.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*
Stefano Bernardi* (1576-1637):* Ein Salzburger Requiem* (~1630?), as recorded in 2019 by *Concerto Scirocco* & *Voces Suaves*, apparently without conductor.

An impressive work of an unexpected richness for this era. A rewarding surprise.


----------



## Malx

*Smetana, Má Vlast - Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Rafael Kubelík.
*
This is, as I'm sure everyone will know, one of those special discs that celebrates an occasion every bit as much as the music making. Each time I listen to it the feeling of national pride I sense is palpable - it is a wonderful disc.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Igor Stravinsky*
> _Le Sacre du printemps _
> *Cleveland Orchestra
> Pierre Boulez*
> Rec. 1991
> DG
> 
> Play the music and the music will do the talking. That's how I feel Boulez's le Sacre is about, and I think it works very well.


I own both the Sony and DG performances of Boulez conducting _Le sacre_, which one do you prefer?


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Luciano Berio* (1925-2003): *Sinfonia for orchestra and 8 amplified vocals* (1968), as recorded in 2016 by The *Synergy vocals* with the *BBC Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Josep Pons*.

This "symphony" is quite an experience. I feel it almost veers towards soundtrack music. Yet it is still a symphony, and musically a clever one at that. Intriguing.


----------



## Neo Romanza

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 180286
> 
> 
> *Luciano Berio* (1925-2003): *Sinfonia for orchestra and 8 amplified vocals* (1968), as recorded in 2016 by The *Synergy vocals* with the *BBC Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Josep Pons*.
> 
> This "symphony" is quite an experience. I feel it almost veers towards soundtrack music. Yet it is still a symphony, and musically a clever one at that. Intriguing.
> View attachment 180287


Yeah, it's a cool piece for sure. Thumbs up!


----------



## Malx

janwillemvanaalst said:


>


At first glance I thought that was Peter Sellers - I have now cleaned my glasses.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Hvidbjerg-Drapa and Res Absurda.*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Next up is a selection of études by Scriabin and Debussy, two completely different sets of works. Both a great listening experience imho.








*Alexander Scriabin* (1872-1915): *Études, op.8* (1894), as recorded in 2018 by *Matthieu Idmtal* (piano)*.*








*Claude Debussy* (1862-1918), *Douze piano études, L.136* (1915), as recorded in 1989 by *Gordon Fergus-Thompson* (piano).


----------



## eljr

*Classical Christmas: Essential Works*

James O’Donnell (organ), Martin Baker (organ), Nicholas Daniel (oboe), Martin Sieghart (harpsichord), Rainer Kußmaul (violin), David Hill (director), Andrew Shenton (organ), Daniel Ludford-Thomas (soprano), 101 Strings Orchestra, Michelle Amato (vocals), Chris Hughes (organ), Friederike Sailer (soprano),...

*Release Date:* 2nd Dec 2022
*Catalogue No:* 6514201359
*Label:* Menuetto Classics
*Length:* 2 hours 4 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

More Norgard - this time from Oramo and the Vienna Phil.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Aaron Cassidy* - _A painter of figures in rooms_ (2012)
*James Weeks* - _Nakedness_ (2012)
*Bryn Harrison* - _eight voices_ (2011)
*Stephen Chase* - _from Jandl Songs_ (2007-)
*Joanna Bailie* - _Harmonizing (Artificial Environment no.7)_ (2011-12)
*Richard Glover* - _Corradiation_ (2010)
*Claudia Molitor *- _Iorem ipsum_ (2007)

Exaudi vocal ensemble


----------



## Red Terror

*[CD 02] Haydn - [2009] Symphonies Nos. 6-8 (Dorati)*


----------



## Enthusiast

To end today's listening I played the Flute and Harp concerto from this excellent disc, Harnoncourt and his collaborators in the mood to delight. Tomorrow I will listen to the oboe and the clarinet concertos (they being the meat of this disc).


----------



## sAmUiLc

Dinu Lipatti - Bach • Mozart • Scarlatti • Schubert


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the CD release of "Bach • Mozart • Scarlatti • Schubert " on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Webern: Complete Works (Pierre Boueze et al, DG, 6 CD's)*

Continuing with the Boulez Webern box on DG. Today the fifth CD, containing Langsam, Mit Bewegtem Ausdruck, 5 Movements For String Quartet, String Quartet, 6 Bagatelles For String Quartet Op. 9, Rondo For String Quartet, Movement For String Trio Op. Post., 3 Pieces For String Quartet, String Trio Op. 20, String Quartet Op. 28, all by the Emerson String Quartet (and not a Boulez in sight).


----------



## Malx

*Maxwell Davies, Naxos (String) Quartet No 3 - Maggini Quartet.*

I'm slowly getting to know these string quartets.

*







*


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven, cello sonata 3, Ma & Ax 💿


----------



## Kiki

*Andrzej Panufnik*
_Sinfonia di Sfere (Symphony No. 5)_
*Konzerthausorchester Berlin
Łukasz Borowicz*
Rec. 2012
CPO

Very organic!


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> I own both the Sony and DG performances of Boulez conducting _Le sacre_, which one do you prefer?


Boulez's latter le Sacre on DG sounds more compact, more in control and more rational(?). The earlier CBS/Sony sounds a bit more volatile with a bit more pulling/pushing, and probably a bit more exciting. Both are not bad. I probably like the DG a bit more today. Tomorrow I might change my mind. Also, and this is a personal obsession, in both readings there is no slowing down for a grand entrance when the chosen one appears. I like it this way. I hate it when conductors slow down there, or even worse, pause for a cup of tea before the slowing down.


----------



## Floeddie

*Schubert, Franz Complete Overtures Volume 2* Christian Benda conductint Prague Sinfonia; Jiri Gemrot, Karel Soukenik, Vaclav Roubal Performers

Enjoyable in small bites, some cuts were better than others,


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
John Eliot Gardiner: Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique (2007)

Fast, and with a smaller string section. Exposition repeat is taken, but the performance clocks in at just 33 and a half minutes. Gardiner uses a divided string section (violin I on left, violin II on right) which plays well with Brahms's antiphonal effects (see also Klemperer and Harnoncourt). I love the natural horns, which are clearly audible at 6:40 in the first movement, for example, where the timbre changes as the players stop the horn, creating a hushed, muted effect that normally isn't present in modern performance. I haven't finished listening to this (yet) but after this I'll switch briefly to Beethoven.









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 1* in C major, Op. 21
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Chamber Orchestra of Europe (1990)


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Scriabin fans rejoice: Look what Qobuz released today!

272 tracks...


----------



## vincula

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Sergei Rachmaninov
Moments musicaux No. 4, 5 & 6*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Christmas music. A Festival of Carols. Robert Shaw Chorale and Orchestra. Cond. Shaw. RCA Gold Seal.
Carried over, from when I was a youngster.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

janwillemvanaalst said:


> From Reger organ works to Villa-Lobos chamber music, that's quite a journey in musical styles! Compliments!


Thanks, I wish I had some grand reason for my scattergun approach but I just get bored easily and need the variety.


----------



## fluteman

I just enjoyed listening to another classic from early 60s audiophile label Concert-Disc, from their superb series of recordings by the New York Woodwind Quintet. All three of these pieces, new at the time of this LP, have become standard repertoire for the woodwind quintet, but the highlight undoubtedly is Elliott Carter's masterful Eight Etudes and a Fantasy. Anyone who thinks Carter's music is humorless or entirely atonal needs to hear this.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*André Campra* (1660-1744): *Messe de Requiem* (~1725), as recorded in 2008 by *Orchestre de La Chapelle Royale* & *Chœur de la Chapelle Royale*, conducted by *Philippe Herreweghe*.

I just finished re-listening to Campra's Requiem, and I must say I'm deeply impressed and happy with the quality of the work _and_ the recording. Beautiful balance between soloists and choir, crystal clear audio mix. Herreweghe somehow has a masterful way of bringing intimacy into large-scale works. Recommended!
_About Campra from Wikipedia:_ He served as maître de musique (music director) at the cathedrals of Arles and Toulouse and then, from 1694 to 1700, served in a similar capacity at the cathedral of Notre-Dame de Paris. Campra added violins to the performance of sacred music at the Paris cathedral, a controversial innovation in an era when they were considered street instruments. He began to compose for the theatre in 1697 and published some theatrical compositions under his brother's name to protect his reputation with church authorities. In 1700 he gave up his post at Notre-Dame and devoted himself to theatrical music with critical success. By 1705 he was such a musical celebrity that he became a target for negative articles in the press. In 1720, he adopted the composition of sacred music as his only profession.


----------



## jim prideaux

Grechaninov- Symphony no.1
Snowflakes
Missa Sancti Spritus

Polyansky, Russian State S.O and Cappella.


----------



## eljr

*Herbert von Karajan: Sacred and Choral recordings*

Mirella Freni (soprano), Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano), Carlo Cossutta (tenor), Nicolai Ghiaurov (bass), Wilma Lipp (soprano), Hilde Rössel-Majdan (contralto), Anton Dermota (tenor), Walter Berry (bass-baritone), Gundula Janowitz (soprano), Peter Schreier (tenor), Karl Ridderbusch (bass), Anna Tomowa-Sintow...

*Release Date:* 24th Feb 2017
*Catalogue No:* 4797060
*Label:* DG
Discs 3 and 4

Haydn: The Creation


----------



## SONNET CLV

Today I turned to this:



















Specifically, discs 35 and 36:



















The Beethoven Cello Sonatas remain favorites since my initial hearing of them years ago in my youth, and to now be able to hear all five in numerical order in a single concert (in my own listening room) proves an experience I can also long cherish, especially today on this the master's day of birth.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
John Barbirolli: Wiener Philharmoniker (1967)

Dark, slow, and powerful; this is true of Barbirolli's Brahms, as it is true of his Mahler. This was recorded just about seventy years after Hans Richter performed the same symphony in front of Brahms, with the same orchestra. After this, I'll be completing the cycle today:









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
George Szell: Cleveland Orchestra (1957)

Szell re-recorded this symphony in 1966 as part of his integral Brahms cycle with the Cleveland Orchestra, so this recording stands on its own. A nearly antithetical approach to Barbirolli, but still worth hearing. 1957 was the year of the Cleveland Orchestra's tour of Europe, a major diplomatic event sponsored by the US Department of State during the Cold War, and a huge success that cemented the Cleveland Orchestra's prestige among orchestras the world over. Szell was truly at the height of his powers at this point; thankfully, stereophonic recording technology was possible by this point. I'm excited to hear this one again.


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, Le Sacre du Printemps - The Cleveland Orchestra, Pierre Boulez. *

Final play for this disc before it finds a new home. As I have the recordings in the Boulez Stravinsky box and space is becoming an issue duplications must make way for the new arrivals.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Lipatti, with Dennis Brain, was a NATURAL classical musician. Both unfortunately died young.


----------



## Art Rock

*Pēteris Vasks: Piano Trio "Episodi E Canto Perpetuo", Piano Quartet (Trio Parnassus, Avri Levitan, MDG)*

The piano trio is not the easiest way to get to know this composer, but it is worthwhile. Personally I like the piano quartet better (in general I prefer the piano quartet as an ensemble over the piano trio and piano quintet for some reason).


----------



## Malx

*Varèse, Density 21.5 / Ionisation / Ecutorial* / Nocturnal** - Nicholas Isherwood*, Phyllis Bryn-Julson**, Orchestre National de France, Kent Nagano.*

Some say these are not up to the standard of the Chailly set but I haven't done a comparison so couldn't really say.


----------



## vincula

Fascinating works and top-notch performances. Great SQ too.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Scherzi Cat

*Orff*, Carl (1895-1982)
*Carmina Burana*
Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra and Chorus
*Marin Alsop* - conductor


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky, sop. Obraztsova London Symphony Chorus and Orchestra, Skythische Siute and Lt. Kije. Chicago Symphony Orchestra. cond. Abbado. Deutsche Grammophon.


----------



## Monsalvat

Franz Schubert: *Piano Sonata No. 19* in C minor, D 958
Alfred Brendel, piano (1987)
















Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: *String Quartet No. 14* in G major, KV 387, “Spring”
Quartetto Italiano (1966)
Paolo Borciani, violin; Elisa Pegreffi, violin; Piero Farulli, viola; Franco Rossi, cello


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ravishing playing!


----------



## Chat Noir

This splendid cello concerto by Arthur Bliss from 1970. There's a striking bit in the opening movement where the cello (I assume) is strummed in the manner of an Elizabethan lute. Slow movement is excellent and the finale a tour-de-force. Peerless orchestration. I'm enjoying listening to Bliss's works.


----------



## Knorf

*Johannes Brahms:* Symphony No. 3 in F major, Op. 90
Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, William Steinberg


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Richard Wagner 
Siegfried Idyll*


----------



## Chat Noir

Ugo Amendola - String Quartet (1946/7). The finale has a sound to it like Othmar Schoeck's 2nd SQ.


----------



## Monsalvat

Pierre Cochereau: 15 improvised versets on _Ave Maris Stella_ on the organ at Notre-Dame de Paris, 15. August 1970

Absolutely outstanding. It would have been outstanding even if it wasn't improvised; that fact makes it even more astonishing. Cochereau uses the full capabilities of this instrument and of his mind, and shows an absolute genius talent for improvisation and organ technique. This album has been a favorite of mine for a while. Too bad it is hard to find, since it deserves more attention. The raw _talent_ here is a marvel. A shining example of the French romantic organ tradition, recorded in its full splendor for posterity. Highly, highly, highly recommended.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

A Renaissance Christmas. The Sixteen. Cond. Christophers. CORO.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach: *_Weihnachtsoratorium,_ BWV 248
Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Nancy Argenta, Anne Sofie von Otter, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Olaf Bär
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## alinkner1

*François Couperin*: _Les Nations_ (1726)
Hespèrion XX - Jordi Savall
rec. May, 1983
Monica Huggett (violin), Chiara Banchini (violin), Jordi savall (bass viol), Ton Koopman (harpsichord), Hopkinson Smith (theorbo), Stephen Preston (flute), Michel Henry (oboe), Claude Wassmer (bassoon), Ku Ebbinge (oboe)


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 8 in F major, Op. 93
Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Bkeske

Václav Neumann conducts Martinů - Symphonies 3,4,&5 
The Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
Supraphon 2LP gatefold 1982
Czechoslovakian release.


----------



## sAmUiLc

It is a mystery to me why someone like Moravec (or Horenstein) was never picked up by a major label.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Paweł Wakarecy: 16th International Chopin Piano Competition


Paweł Wakarecy: 16th International Chopin Piano Competition. Frederick Chopin Institute: NIFCCD612. Buy CD online. Paweł Wakarecy (piano) Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Antoni Wit



www.prestomusic.com





Of the contestants of Chopin 2010 Competition, I liked this Polish young man the best. He was one of the ten finalists.

This CD is a compilation of his performances during the competition.


----------



## 13hm13

Caldara: Dies irae - Mozart: Missa brevis - Album by Petr Fiala, Czech Philharmonic Chorus Brno, Czech Chamber Soloists


----------



## Bkeske

Hilary Hahn - Paris

Prokofiev - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra No. 1 In D Major Op. 19
Chausson - Poème Op. 25 For Violin And Orchestra
Rautavaara - Deux Sérénades
Mikko Franck conducting Orchestre Philharmonique De Radio France
Deutsche Grammophon 2LP 45rpm 2021


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Reger - Complete Organ Works Vol 12
Haas









Beethoven - Violin Concerto
Brahms - Violin Concerto
Steinberg/Pittsburgh SO; Milstein









Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
Karajan/Vienna


----------



## 13hm13

Jean-Marie Leclair Violin Concerto Op 10 No 6 G minor La Diane Française Stéphanie Marie Degand


----------



## Rogerx

Cimarosa's Oboe Concerto

and concerti by Albinoni, Marcello & Vivaldi

John Anderson (oboe)

Philharmonia Orchestra, Simon Wright


----------



## Knorf

Bkeske said:


> Hilary Hahn - Paris
> 
> Prokofiev - Concerto For Violin And Orchestra No. 1 In D Major Op. 19
> Chausson - Poème Op. 25 For Violin And Orchestra
> Rautavaara - Deux Sérénades
> Mikko Franck conducting Orchestre Philharmonique De Radio France
> Deutsche Grammophon 2LP 45rpm 2021


The best Prokofiev First Concerto I know.


----------



## Bkeske

Knorf said:


> The best Prokofiev First Concerto I know.


It amazes me every time I spin it. So intense, and Incredibly played.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
Wiener Philharmoniker
Jansons*


----------



## sAmUiLc

To be honest, I don't know what exactly idiomatic Chopin playing is like. However this one sounds idiomatic to my ears, a whole lot more so than the much better-heralded Pollini's on DG. Of the pianists I've heard, Halina Czerny-Stefańska, Paweł Wakarecy (the one on my previous post), Janusz Olejniczak, all Polish, have that quality when they play Chopin. Perhaps it is rubato they employ, a little hesitations here and there make the proceeding rather charming and authentic.


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto & Lalo: Symphonie espagnole

Augustin Hadelich (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vasily Petrenko, Omer Meir Wellber


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Khachaturian
Trio for clarinet, violin and piano
Stig Nordhagen, Adam Grüchot, Mariam Kharatyan*

_







_

For anyone that likes Khachaturian but doesn't know his chamber music, then this recording on Simax is your one-stop shop. Everything is exquisitely played --- in fact, I honestly think these performances couldn't be bettered. Also, the audio quality is some of the best I've heard in a chamber recording. I kid you not. A must-buy for fans of this composer.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber & Brahms - Clarinet Quintets

Eddie Daniels (clarinet) Composers String Quartet


Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115
Weber: Clarinet Quintet in B flat major, Op. 34, J182


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg: The Complete String Quartets (Quatuor Danel, CPO, 6 CD's)*

The coming days I will start the day with the string quartets of Weinberg, from the complete set on CPO. Today it is the first CD, with quartets 4 and 16. 

There is a Ph.D. thesis on these works (one of the outstanding SQ cycles of the century imo) available by the way on the internet:









The String Quartets of Mieczyslaw Weinberg: A Critical Study






research.manchester.ac.uk


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Piano Quartet No.2. Excellent playing and sound. DSD256 download.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, The Wasps Overture / Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis / Oboe Concerto* - John Williams (oboe), Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Constantin Silvestri / Paavo Berglund**

The Overture and Concerto don't tend to get as many plays as they should chez Malx, it was really good to hear them again.


----------



## PWoolfson




----------



## haydnguy

Falla (1876-1946)

About Falla
" Along with Isaac Albéniz, Francisco Tárrega, and Enrique Granados, he was one of Spain's most important musicians of the first half of the 20th century. He has a claim to being Spain's greatest composer of the 20th century, although the number of pieces he composed was relatively modest." -Wikipedia

CD 1

1. El amor brujo amor brujo (Witch Love Witch Love) (p) 1959
2. El retablo de Maese Pedro (The altarpiece of Maese Pedro) (p) 1961

CD 2

1. El Sombrero de tres picos (The Three-Cornered Hat) (p) 1958
2. Concierto para clave, flauta, oboe, clarinete, violincelo (Concerto for harpsichord, flute, oboe, clarinet, cello
(p) 1964


Realesed by EMI, 1992

cute baby names 2019


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Cello Sonatas Nos. 1-5 and variations

Matt Haimovitz (cello), Christopher O'Riley (fortepiano)


*Ludwig van Beethoven (Bonn, 15, 16 of 17 december 1770 – Wenen, 26 maart 1827)*


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concerto 9, Barenboim. What a masterpiece* and what a brilliant performance. I listened to it twice in a row. 🥰

*Alfred Brendel has called it "one of the greatest wonders of the world"


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Luigi Chérubini: String Quartet No. 1 E-flat major*

Hausmusik London


----------



## Malx

*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 8 - BBC Symphony Orchestra, Marytn Brabbins.*

The Cavatina is a wonderful movement - in fact the whole symphony is first rate.


----------



## Chilham

Adams: Nixon in China (Highlights)
Marin Alsop, , Colorado Symphony Orchestra, Robert Orth, Maria Kanyova, Thomas Hammons, Marc Heller, Tracy Dahl, Chen-Ye Yuan









Adams: Short Ride in a Fast Machine
Marin Alsop, Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra


----------



## OCEANE

The Art of Fugue


----------



## Art Rock

*Matthijs Vermeulen: Orchestral Music (Various, Donemus, 3 CD's)*

Matthijs Vermeulen (1888 - 1967), was a Dutch composer and music journalist. He wrote in a highly personal style, modern, but very lyrical. I found these three CD's without cover or booklets in a thrift store, and I consider them a real treasure. Playing the second and third CD in a row, because of the layout. The second CD contains two more orchestral parts of the composition The Flying Dutchman (1930),La Veille (1932, sung by Jard van Nes) and symphonies 4 and 5 - first movement (1941-1945). The third CD contains the rest of the fifth symphony, as well as the sixth and seventh symphonies (1958-1965). As with the first CD, these works are by different Dutch orchestras and conductors.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mendelssohn piano trio no. 1 after his 3rd symphony because I'm a happy guy.


----------



## Rogerx

Vincent d’Indy - Orchestral Works Volume 2

Iceland Symphony Orchestra, Rumon Gamba


Indy: Karadec Suite, Op. 34
*Indy: Symphony No. 2, Op. 57*
Indy: Tableaux de voyage, Op. 36

For the Saturday symphony tradition .


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arthur Honegger *(1892-1955): *Une cantate de Noël*, H.212 (1953), as recorded in 2008 by the BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Tewkesbury Abbey Schola Cantorum; Dean Close School Chamber Choir, BBC National Chorus of Wales, conducted by *Thierry Fischer*. With Robert Court (organ), James Rutherford (baritone). 

_From Wikipedia: Une Cantate de Noël_ is a Christmas cantata composed by Arthur Honegger in 1953; it is reportedly his last composition. It requires a mixed choir, a baritone soloist, an organ, an orchestra and a children's choir, and it describes the Christmas story.


----------



## haziz

*Mozart's Piano Concerto No 21, 'Elvira Madigan', in Building a Library with Natasha Loges and Andrew McGregor*
Record Review

Andrew McGregor with the best new recordings of classical music.

Building a Library
Natasha Loges chooses her favourite recording of Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major, K. 467 ('Elvira Madigan').

Perhaps the only piece of music to be named after a Swedish slack line dancer, Mozart's Piano Concerto No. 21 gained its soubriquet after its remarkable slow movement was used as part of the soundtrack to the 1967 film Elvira Madigan. But circus acts or no, this concerto from 1785 is Mozart at the absolute height of his powers, the foremost pianist-composer of his day, breaking new ground with a series of concertos whose musical depth, virtuosity, inventiveness, woodwind writing and symphonic scale were all unprecedented.

There are literally hundreds of recordings of this great work, many made by the giants of 20th- and 21st-century piano-playing on modern pianos. But intriguingly, there is a much smaller, if growing number made by musicians who use instruments of the period, allowing us to hear the extraordinary range of colours and textures conjured up by Mozart and which he himself would have heard.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert, Szymanowski

Lucas Debargue (piano)


Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 13 in A major, D664
Schubert: Piano Sonata No. 14 in A minor, D784
Szymanowski: Piano Sonata No. 2 in A major, Op. 21


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Ludwig van Beethoven
Violin Concerto*


----------



## PeterKC

Father and daughter with my morning coffee. #5 - Spring in F maj.


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Double Concerto & Clara Schumann: Piano Trio

Anne-Sophie Mutter (violin), Pablo Ferrández (cello),

Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Manfred Honeck, Lambert Orkis (piano)


----------



## MartinDB

I am not sure I have listened to the Chailly Eroica from this cycle for a long time. I like it a lot, even more than I remembered.


----------



## elgar's ghost

No listening at all yesterday due to work followed by a long-awaited night out. 

Now back in the saddle with various piano and non-orchestral vocal/choral 
works by Leoš Janáček. Part one for early afternoon.

_Orání_ [_Ploughing_] [Text: Czech folk sources] (1873):
_Láska opravdivá_ [_True Love_] [Text: Czech folk sources] (1876):
_Čtveřice mužských sborů_ [_Four male-voice choruses_]
[Texts: Jaroslav Tichý/Czech folk sources] (1885):
_Tři sbory mužské_ [_Three Male Choruses_] [Texts: Eliška Krásnohorská/
Czech folk sources] (1888):
_Což ta naše bříza_ [_Our Birch Tree_] [Text: Eliška Krásnohorská] (1893):









_Theme and Variations_ in B-flat (1880):
_Na památku_ [_In Remembrance_] (c. 1887):
_Ej danaj!_ - folk song arrangement (1892):
_Hudba ke kroužení kužely_ [_Music for Cudgel Exercises_] (1893):
_Své Olze_ [_To My Olga_] (1896):









_Hospodine!_ (_O Lord!_) - cantata for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, mixed choir, three
trumpets, four trombones, tuba, harp and organ [Text: Czech liturgy] (1896):

with Jadwiga Wysoczanská (sop.), Marie Mrázová (alt.), Beno Blachut (ten.), 
Dalibor Jedlička (bass), Ludmila Solařová (hp.), the Prague Philharmonic 
Choir and members of the Prague Symphony Orchestra/Jiří Pinkas









42 songs for voice and piano from the collection _Moravská lidová poesie v písních_
[_Moravian Folk Poetry in Song_] (1892-1901):


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc & Saint-Saëns
Recorded live at Southbank Centre’s Royal Festival Hall, London, on 26 March 2014.

James O’Donnell (organ)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Yannick Nézet-Séguin


----------



## Anooj

Bela Bartok - Piano Concerto 1-3


----------



## Enthusiast

As I promised myself yesterday evening: the oboe and the clarinet concertos from this. Although it is the Concentus Musicus this is in many ways old school Mozart and none the worse for that.


----------



## Vasks

*Classical Christmas - Day 1 & Day 2* _(I couldn't listen to all 140 minutes in one sitting)







_


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninov: The Bells & Spring Cantata

Alexandrina Pendachanska (soprano), Kaludi Kaludov (tenor), Sergei Leiferkus (baritone)

Choral Arts Society of Philadelphia, Philadelphia Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Helped a neighbor with hurricane cleanup. 
Roger Sessions: "When Lilacs Last, in the dooryard, Bloomed. Sop.Hines, mezzo. Quivar. Tanglewood Festival Chorus. Cond. Oliver. Boston Symphony Orchestra cond. Ozawa. New World Records.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Leopold Mozart*: Sleighride
*Franz Liszt*: Christmas Tree Suite (orch. Anthony Collins)
*Samuel Coleridge-Taylor*: Christmas Overture
*Jules Massenet*: Last Sleep of the Virgin
*Otto Nicolai*: Christmas Overture
*Philip Lane*: Overture on French Carols
*John Carmichael*: Sleighride to Thredbo
*Doreen Carwithen*: On the Twelfth Day
*Philip Lane*: Night Before Christmas

Stephen Fry (Night Before Christmas)
BBC Singers (Nicolai & Carwithen)
BBC Concert Orchestra
Barry Wordsworth

Naxos
2006


----------



## eljr

*Claudio Monteverdi: Vespro Di Natale / Christmas Vespers*

La Cetra Barockorchester Basel La Cetra Vocalensemble Basel Andrea Marcon


> the speculative collection of pieces gathered by Andrea Marcon and his group La Cetra proves utterly compelling and uplifting. Part of the album’s joy lies in the recording’s resonant church... — The Times, 16th December 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4862977
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 95 minutes


----------



## Enthusiast

A very attractive disc - very pure sound from "The Six" and an excellent programme.


----------



## starthrower




----------



## sAmUiLc

Seraphic!

After more than 2 decades of mediocrity, Abbado finally hit one out of the ballpark in his last at bat.


----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini & Poulenc: Organ Concerto

Cameron Carpenter (organ)

Konzerthausorchester Berlin, Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Manxfeeder

Langgaard, Symphony No. 2, Awakening of Spring

This is very Straussian, a 19-year-old's impression of spring. It isn't tightly constructed; it's more like symphonic impressions.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Violin Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2
Philippe Graffin, Pascal Devoyon*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Antonio Caldara* (1670-1736): *Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo* (~1700), as recorded in 1992 by the Schola Cantorum Basiliensis, conducted by *René Jacobs*. With With Maria Cristina Kiehr (soprano), Rosa Dominguez (soprano), Bernarda Fink (alto), Andreas Scholl (countertenor), Ulrich Messthaler (bass), Gerd Türk (tenor).

This album has something special. It delights & delivers every time I listen to it.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Heitor Villa-Lobos* (1887-1959): *Harp concerto for Zabaleta* (1953), as recorded in 1973 by *Catherine Michel *(harp) with *L'Orchestre National de l'Opéra de Monte-Carlo*, conducted by *Antonio de Almeida*.

Energetic and varied harp concerto. Quite entertaining.
_Wikipedia:_ Heitor Villa-Lobos was a Brazilian composer, conductor, cellist, and classical guitarist described as "the single most significant creative figure in 20th-century Brazilian art music". Villa-Lobos has become the best-known South American composer of all time. A prolific composer, he wrote numerous orchestral, chamber, instrumental and vocal works, totaling over 2000 works by his death in 1959. His music was influenced by both Brazilian folk music and by stylistic elements from the European classical tradition, as exemplified by his Bachianas Brasileiras (Brazilian Bachian-pieces) and his Chôros.


----------



## Manxfeeder

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 180344
> 
> 
> This album has something special. It delights & delivers every time I listen to it.


The Gramophone Guide in 2000 said in their review, "You are urged to acquire this disc."


----------



## vincula

Tennstedt and the London Philharmonic Orchestra caught live at the Royal Festival Hall on 8th Oct '92. Not perfect, but a very intense and heart-felt rendition of Beethoven's 9th.










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven, Schumann, Franck

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Martha Argerich (piano)



Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 in A major, Op. 47 ‘Kreutzer'
Franck, C: Violin Sonata in A major
Schumann: Violin Sonata No. 1 in A minor, Op. 105


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Sibelius: Pelléas et Mélisande, Op. 46 / Three Pieces, op. 96, etc


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, Symphony No. 3*

This is basically a piano concerto, but among its many coloristic effects, it has a wordless chorus inserted at times.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Beethoven again:

*Ludwig van Beethoven
Symphony No.9*








Undoubtedly one of the greatest masterpieces ever composed; about this particular piece, no other recording works for me.


----------



## Chilham

Two works that premiered this day. The first in 1865, 37 years after his death.









Schubert: Symphony No. 8 "Unfinished"
Thomas Dausgaard, Swedish Chamber Orchestra

The second in 1953.









Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10
Andris Nelsons, Boston Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Neo Romanza

Lisztianwagner said:


> Beethoven again:
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> Symphony No.9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undoubtedly one of the greatest masterpieces ever composed; about this particular piece, no other recording works for me.


If this is his 60s Beethoven cycle? If yes, then I'm certainly inclined to agree. I don't own many Beethoven symphony cycles, but Karajan's one from the 60s is the only cycle I ripped to my hard drive and playback with any regularity.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

One of the best complete sets that I have heard.


----------



## Enthusiast

Lisztianwagner said:


> Beethoven again:
> 
> *Ludwig van Beethoven
> Symphony No.9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undoubtedly one of the greatest masterpieces ever composed; about this particular piece, no other recording works for me.


For me those two sentence clauses contradict each other.


----------



## Enthusiast

I don't think I know an account of Verdi's great requiem that I enjoy more than this wonderful live account. I do know quite a few that are excellent but this is just a bit special on top of that.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Neo Romanza said:


> If this is his 60s Beethoven cycle? If yes, then I'm certainly inclined to agree. I don't own many Beethoven symphony cycles, but Karajan's one from the 60s is the only cycle I ripped to my hard drive and playback with any regularity.


It is, exactly; I can share the feeling, I have got few recordings of Beethoven's symphonies too (Karajan 60s, Karajan 70s, Karajan 80s and Abbado), but the '63 cycle is the one I listen to more frequently. 



Enthusiast said:


> For me those two sentence clauses contradict each other.


Why?


----------



## Enthusiast

Lisztianwagner said:


> Why?


Because great music - and particularly Beethoven's - responds to more than one vision of how it should go. To claim the work is one of the greatest pieces ever and then to say only one account delivers it for you seems a contradiction to me. For the record I agree it is a very great work (but not, for me, Beethoven's greatest symphony) and Karajan's 1961 recording of it is excellent (but again not among my favourites for the work).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - various piano and non-orchestral vocal/choral works
part two for late afternoon and early evening.

_Otče náš_ (_Our Father_) - cantata for tenor, mixed choir, harp and organ
[Text: Biblical sources] (1901 - rev. 1906): a)
_Elegie na smrt dcery Olgy_ (_Elegy on the Death of My Daughter Olga_) - cantata for
tenor, mixed choir and piano [Text: Maria Veveritsa] (1903-04): b)

a) with Miroslav Švejda (ten.), the Prague Philharmonic Choir,
Ludmila Solařová (hp.) and Jaroslav Tvrzský (org.)

b) with Ivo Žídek (ten.), the Prague Radio Choir and Jan Panenka (pf.)









_Po zarostlém chodníčku_ [_On an Overgrown Path_] - two rejected pieces (1901):
_(10) Moravské tance_ [_(10) Moravian Dances_] (1888-1904):
Piano Sonata (_I.X.1905 - Z ulice_) [_Oct. 1st 1905 - From the Street_] (1905):
_Po zarostlém chodníčku_ (_On an Overgrown Path_) book one - ten pieces (1901-08):









_Čtvero mužských sborů moravských_ [_Four Moravian Male-Voice Choruses_]
[Texts: Ondřej Přikryl/Czech folk sources] (1904):
_Vínek_ [_The Garland_] [Text: Czech folk sources] (1904-06):
_Kantor Halfar_ [_Teacher Halfar_] [Text: Petr Bezruč] (1906 - rev. 1917):
_Maryčka Magdónova_ [Text: Petr Bezruč] (1906-07):
_Sedmdesát tisíc_ [_Seventy Thousand_] [Text: Petr Bezruč] (1909 - rev. 1913):


----------



## Kiki

*Camille Saint-Saëns*
_Piano Concerto No. 4_
*Jean-François Heisser
Les Siècles
François-Xavier Roth*
Rec. 2009 Live
Harmonia Mundi

So tuneful that it almost feels embarrassing... but this is not a criticism, as tunes are not sinful, and there is so much going on besides the tunes as well, and this is very enjoyable.


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach: *_Weihnachtsoratorium,_ BWV 248
Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Nancy Argenta, Anne Sofie von Otter, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Olaf Bär
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner

Parts I-III yesterday, parts IV-VI today.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Enthusiast said:


> Because great music - and particularly Beethoven's - responds to more than one vision of how it should go. To claim the work is one of the greatest pieces ever and then to say only one account delivers it for you seems a contradiction to me. For the record I agree it is a very great work (but not, for me, Beethoven's greatest symphony) and Karajan's 1961 recording of it is excellent (but again not among my favourites for the work).


I understand, that's a right observation. I haven't developed this impression without trying other versions, about Beethoven 9th I've listened to Abbado, Chailly, Giulini, Furtwängler, Bernstein, Jansons, Solti and Böhm, for example, and they are certainly very beautiful and impressive; after all, Karajan wasn't the only great conductor who performed this symphony and I can approach different interpretations without difficulty or prejudice, if I want to try something new; but anyway no recording can satisfy me like the Karajan (especially the '63 cycle) and result as intense, powerful and contemplative as that one to me, with perfect choices of rhythms, dynamics and control of the orchestral colours, so that the Karajan' 63 is the recording I always return to and I consider unbeatable. That's what I wanted to intend before, maybe I didn't express myself clearly.


----------



## Enthusiast

This is a constant delight. The singers (not mentioned on the cover) are Emma Kirkby, Evelyn Tubb and Rogers Covey Crump. I listened to the 20 songs in the Gibbons section of the discs.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Roger Muraro / South Netherlands PO / Łukasz Borowicz
live.. Sep 25, 2015
on CD-R


----------



## Bkeske

Watching and listening to the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall.

Todays program:


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Handel: Messiah. sop.Clift, ten. Fowler etc. Boston Baroque. Dir. Pearlman. TELARC.

Grew up with Shaw's Messiah. The above version works for me.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> If this is his 60s Beethoven cycle? If yes, then I'm certainly inclined to agree. I don't own many Beethoven symphony cycles, but Karajan's one from the 60s is the only cycle I ripped to my hard drive and playback with any regularity.


Off the top of my head, and don't quote me because my memory isn't what it used to be, but I think the recording was made mainly 8-13th October 1962 and finished at about 4.30 pm 9th November.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Bkeske said:


> Watching and listening to the Berlin Philharmonic live via The Digital Concert Hall.
> 
> Todays program:


I love so many of Thielemann's performances, but I think he needs to go on a diet.


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## vincula

HenryPenfold said:


> I love so many of Thielemann's performances, but I think he needs to go on a diet.


_Currywurst, bratkartoffeln und sauerkraut_... it all tastes good, but thank God we can't hear it in his conducting

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms: Symphony #3
Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France / Gustavo Dudamel
live.. 2015
on CD-R


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> Off the top of my head, and don't quote me because my memory isn't what it used to be, but I think the recording was made mainly 8-13th October 1962 and finished at about 4.30 pm 9th November.


Spot on! Unless the producer lied.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Plum Pudding*

Dame Felicity Lott, soprano
Joyful Company of Singers
Peter Broadbent

ASV
2002

In either variety pictured, I am not sure plum pudding looks visually appetizing. I'm game to try though.


----------



## Bourdon

vincula said:


> _Currywurst, bratkartoffeln und sauerkraut_... it all tastes good, but thank God we can't hear it in his conducting
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


Undoubtedly by the rich bavarian tradition of "Bier und Wurst"



I was thinking the same but I had second thoughts,one is so easily hurt these days.....


----------



## Floeddie

*Robert Schumann *- Piano Sonatas for the Young Jinsang Lee

Light hearted & uncomplicated, an easy listen.


----------



## Montarsolo

Beethoven, cello sonata 5, Ma & Ax


----------



## Malx

A classic:
*Dvorák, Symphony No 8 - Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Václav Talich.*

After 30 seconds or so my ears had adjusted to the mono sound and took in a special 8th.


----------



## Bkeske

Excellent performance by Thielemann, Nylund, and the Berliners today. Really nice program, which all fit together extremely well.

That is all


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, Symphony No. 5, First Version*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - various piano and non-orchestral vocal/choral works
part three of three for the rest of today.

_Perina_ [_The Quilt_] [Text: Czech folk sources] (1914):
_Česká legie_ [_The Czech Legion_] [Text: Antonín Horák] (1918):
_Potulný šílenec_ [_The Wandering Madman_], with soprano solo
[Text: Rabindranath Tagore] (1922):









_Po zarostlém chodníčku_ (_On an Overgrown Path_)
book two - three pieces (1911):
_V mlhách_ [_In the Mist_] (1912):
_Moravské lidové písně_ [_Moravian Folk Songs_] (1922):
_Six Miniatures_ (1911-27):
_Vzpomínka_ [_A Recollection_] (1928):
_(4) Intimate Sketches_ (1927-28 inc.):









_Zápisník zmizelého_ [_Tagebuch eines Verschollenen/The Diary of One Who 
Disappeared_] - song cycle for tenor, alto, tenor, three female voices and 
piano [Texts: Ozef Kalda - German transl. by Max Brod] (1917-20):

with Kay Griffell (alt.), Ernst Haefliger (ten.), three uncredited
female voices and Rafael Kubelik (pf.)


----------



## Art Rock

*Anton Webern: Complete Works (Pierre Boulez et al, DG, 6 CD's)*

Continuing with the Boulez Webern box on DG. Today the sixth and last CD, containing 2 Pieces For Cello And Piano, Movement For Piano, Sonata Movement (Rondo) For Piano, 4 Pieces For Violin And Piano Op. 7, 3 Little Pieces For Cello And Piano Op. 11, Cello Sonata, Kinderstück Für Klavier, Piano Piece Im Tempo Eines Menuetts, and Variations For Piano Op. 27. The performers are Gianluca Cascioli, Krystian Zimerman, Oleg Maisenberg, Gidon Kremer, and Clemens Hagen - and once again not a Boulez in sight...........


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Piano Concerto No. 1*


----------



## Philidor

Now we reached the seven last days of Advent. Time for Magnificat.

*J. S. Bach: Magnificat D major BWV 243*

Maria Keohane, Anna Zander, Carlos Mena, Hans-Jörg Mammel, Stephen McLeod
Ricercar Consort
Philippe Pierlot


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## 13hm13

Mosonyi == Symphony No. 1, Piano Concerto / Mosonyi (Brand) - Symphony No. 1 & Piano Concerto (Körmendi, Stankovsky)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bentzon, Racconto No. 1 and No. 2*

These are unusual pieces, called character polyphony, where each instrument is represented according to its personality. I'm not sure what that actually means, but it makes for clear textures. The first is for flute, alto sax, bassoon, and double bass in a sort of jazz combo texture. The second is for flute, violin, viola, and cello, with a folk ensemble feel.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> Spot on! Unless the producer lied.


Good grief! I was part-joking!!!

P.S. where did you get that info?


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 2 'Resurrection' - Christine Schäfer (soprano) & Michelle Deyoung (mezzo-soprano), Wiener Philharmoniker & Wiener Singverein, Pierre Boulez.*

An excellent Mahler 2 with one caveat - I would prefer a little less vibrato than Michelle DeYoung uses in the 'Urlicht' but thats a minor quibble.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## fluteman

Here's a rarity that I pulled out today, as my covid quarantine continues: Beethoven's great Septet, Op. 20, performed by quite the all-star ensemble: Budapest String Quartet members Joseph Roisman, violin, Boris Kroyt, viola and Mischa Schneider, cello; Julius Levine, bass; David Oppenheim, clarinet; Eli Carmen, bassoon; and New York Woodwind Quintet member John Barrows, horn. This is from a live 1959 recital at the Library of Congress, released by CBS in 1975, but only in Japan and Germany, presumably due to copyright issues. The sound quality is less than ideal, but it's still worth getting if you see it. The Septet isn't recorded that frequently by Beethoven standards, and this is an inspired performance.


----------



## Malx

A new arrival that dropped through the door at 8.45 pm this evening. The local delivery guys are working flat out trying to make up for lost time due to snow and ice - I for one give them all due respect.

*Haydn, String Quartets Op 77 Nos 1& 2 - Pražák Quartet.








*


----------



## vincula

Stunningly beautiful album.










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## starthrower

Conducted by Inbal


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bruckner, Motets*

The Latvian Choir goes for a slow and expansive interpretation, emphasizing the lower voices, giving the feeling of something by Rachmaninov. Personally, I prefer Jochum; he varies the tempi and expressive devices to the degree that these pieces don't bog down, but maybe that's just me. Anyway, the high-res download version of this is on sale at Presto.


----------



## Malx

*Ragazzi, Sonata a quattro Op1 No 4 - Ensemble Resonanz, Riccardo Minasi.
Rossell, Salve Regina - Giulia Semenzato (soprano), Lucile Richardot (mezzo soprano), Ensemble Resonanz, Riccardo Minasi.*

The Rossell work was previously attributed to Pergolesi.


----------



## Knorf

*Karol Szymanowski: *Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song of the Night"*
*Sergei Rachmaninov: *_Kolokola,_ Op. 35 "The Bells"
*Rafał Bartmiński, tenor
Tatiana Pavlovskaya, soprano
Oleg Dolgov, tenor
Alexey Markov, baritone
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## OCEANE

I always prefer this interpretation.
The comparatively slow tempo, particularly in the 1st & final movt, really works to me and that slow paces do not affect the tension of music at all.
Needles


----------



## sAmUiLc

Miguel Llobet - Guitar Music


Miguel Llobet - Guitar Music. Naxos: 8557351. Buy CD or download online. Lorenzo Micheli (guitar)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

OCEANE said:


> View attachment 180364
> 
> I always prefer this interpretation.
> The comparatively slow tempo, particularly in the 1st & final movt, really works to me and that slow paces do not affect the tension of music at all.
> Needles


Does not affect the tension? It amplifies to the max!!!


----------



## Knorf

*Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov: *Suite from "Christmas Eve"
Scottish National Orchestra, Neeme Järvi


----------



## pmsummer

I SING THE BIRTH
*Anonymous - Byrd - Smith - Perotin - Palestrina - Clemens - Plainchant*
New York Polyphony
_
Avie_


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Superb playing and sound.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Rachel Podger - Guardian Angel


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 2013 SACD release of "Guardian Angel" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## pmsummer

CREATOR OF THE STARS
_Christmas Music from Earlier Times_
*Anonymous - Praetorious - Erbach - De Lassus - Desprez - Du Fay - Byrd - Ockeghem*
Pomerium
Alexander Blachly - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Rogerx

Macdowell: Piano Music Vol. 1

James Barbagallo (piano)



MacDowell: Fireside Tales Op. 61
MacDowell: New England Idyls, Op. 62
MacDowell: Sea Pieces
MacDowell: Woodland Sketches, Op. 51


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Shostakovich
Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*










My favorite performance of Shostakovich's 5th. This is the 'Live in Japan' recording and the CD I own is a Japanese DSD remaster. Sounds fantastic. This CD is coupled with Shostakovich's _Cello Concerto No. 1_ with Yo Yo Ma and Ormandy/Philadelphia.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Liszt - Fantasie and Fugue on ‘Ad nos ad salutarem undam’, Prelude and Fugue on BACH, Variations on Weinen Klagen, Evocation of the Sistine Chapel
Alain, organ









Lloyd - Symphony 4
Lloyd/Albany SO









Bernstein - Candide (original Broadway cast version)









Roslavets - Piano Trios 2, 3 and 4
Trio Fontenay


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Bernhard Molique: Piano Trios Op. 27 & 52

Trio Parnassus


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is surely one of my favorite DVDs in my collection. I love this youth orchestra. The major orchestras may have more refinement, but these kids have more than enough refinement themselves plus the unbridled youthful energy. Their energy is going through the roof in this concert. You have to watch their one of the two encores, Ginastera to experience their joy and enthusiasm.


----------



## Rogerx

Sinfonia Concertante: Kammerorchester Basel

Julia Schroder (violin)

Kammerorchester B Holzbauer: Sinfonia Concertante in E flat major for violin, viola, violoncello and orchestra
Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E flat for Oboe, Clarinet, Horn, Bassoon & Orchestra, K297b
Pleyel: Sinfonia concertante in F major, Ben. 113
Pleyel: Sinfonia concertante in F major, Ben. 115asel, Umberto Benedetti Michelangeli


----------



## Art Rock

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg: The Complete String Quartets (Quatuor Danel, CPO, 6 CD's)*

The coming days I will start the day with the string quartets of Weinberg, from the complete set on CPO. Today it is the second CD, with quartets 7, 11 and 13.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Sebastian Bach* (1685-1750): *Keyboard concerto no.3 in D, BWV.1054* (~1739), as recorded in 2011 by *Murray Perahia* (piano) with the *Academy of St. Martin-in-the-fields*.

Perahia playing Bach cannot go amiss, i.m.h.o. The entire disc flows like a gentle river.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Gabriel Fauré *(1845-1924): *Piano quartet no.1 in C minor, op.15* (1879), as recorded in 1998 by *Pascal Rogé* (piano) with the *Quatuor Ysaÿe.*

Although I usually associate Fauré with "friendly, gentle" music, this quartet has some pretty wild and exhilarating moments.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248


Christoph Prégardien (tenor), Ruth Ziesak (soprano), Monica Groop (alto), Klaus Mertens (bass)
Frankfurt Vocal Ensemble, Concerto Cologne
Ralf Otto


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Unico Wilhelm, Count Van Wassenaer Obdam* (1692-1766): *Concerti Armonici 1-6* (publ. 1740, formerly attrib. to Pergolesi), as recorded in 1981 by the *Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields*, conducted by Sir *Neville Marriner*.

Enjoyable, middle-of-the-road baroque concertos by this 18th century Dutch diplomat. These remind me of Bach's Brandenburg concertos, only with fixed instrumentation of small string orchestra with basso continuo. I was surprised to see the amount of different recordings available of this work on Presto.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. <Teacher mode on> Guys, Girls, you all know well that is not Christmas yet ...? Advent and Christmas are the same thing as Lent and Easter. <Teacher mode off> - However, Martin Luther said: Pecca fortiter! 

I started with a cantata written for the fourth Sunday in Advent.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Bereitet die Wege, bereitet die Bahn" BWV 132*

Ingrid Schmithüsen, Yoshikazu Mera, Makoto Sakurada, Peter Kooij
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## Philidor

Written for the first Sunday in Advent.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Schwingt freudig euch empor" BWV 36*

Nancy Argenta, Petra Lang, Anthony Rolfe Johnson, Olaf Bär
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Both performances taken from the 1994 Proms and both very fine, though the audience is a bit bronchial. The disc originally came free with BBC Music Magazine.


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*

_Swan Lake, Op. 20 (complete ballet)_

*London Symphony Orchestra
Andre Previn*


----------



## Chilham

MacMillan: Veni, Veni, Emmanuel
Jukka-Pekka Saraste, Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Evelyn Glennie









Rutter: Requiem
Timothy Brown, City of London Sinfonia, Choir of Clare College, Cambridge


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - various orchestral and chamber works 
part one for this morning.

Suite for string orchestra (1877): a)
_(6) Lašské tance_ [_(6) Lachian Dances_] for orchestra
(orig. by c. 1891 - rev. 1925): b)

a) with the Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra/Neville Marriner
b) with the London Philharmonic Orchestra/François Huybrechts









_(5) Moravské tance_ [_(5) Moravian Dances_] for orchestra (1888):
Suite [_Serenade_] for orchestra op.3 (1890-91):









_Pohádka_ [_Fairy Tale_] - three pieces for cello and piano
(1910 - rev. 1912 and 1923):









_Na Soláni Čarták_ [_Čarták on Soláň_] - cantata for tenor, male choir and
orchestra [Text: M Kunert] (1911 - rev. 1912): a)
_Věčné evangelium_ [_The Eternal Gospel_] - cantata for soprano, tenor,
mixed choir and orchestra [Text: Czech liturgy] (1914): b)

a) with Beno Blachut (ten.), the Prague Choir and the Prague SO/Jiří Pinkas
b) with Jadwiga Wysoczanská (sop.), Beno Blachut (ten.), the Prague Choir
and the Prague Symphony Orchestra/Jiří Pinkas


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Chamber Music (The Nash Ensemble, Hyperion)*

A wonderful CD collecting some of RVW's best chamber music, performed by the always outstanding Nash Ensemble. The tracks include The Lake in the Mountains (piano), Six Studies in English Folk Song (cello and piano), Phantasy Quintet (one of his best works imo), Violin Sonata in A minor, and finally String Quartet No 2 in A minor, which has been discussed recently on the site a few times - and is indeed a master piece. A wonderful CD indeed.


----------



## Merl

Like their other releases these are quality performances from Energie Nove and Vladimir Mendelssohn's playing is highly complementary. I need to blog some of the major quintets some time (I still have some hugely out-of-date ones I wrote years ago). Maybe a project for the new year. We'll see. Nice recorded sound on this one.


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn & CPE Bach: Cello Concertos

Steven Isserlis (cello/director)

The Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie Bremen

Bach, C P E: Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172 (H439)
Boccherini: Cello Concerto No. 7 in G major, G480
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 1 in C major, Hob. VIIb:1
Haydn: Cello Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob. VIIb:2 (Op. 101)
Mozart: Geme la tortorella (from La finta giardiniera)
Mozart: La finta giardiniera, K196


----------



## Philidor

Intubinating again.

*Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 8 (1966)*

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## tortkis

Kevin Volans: _violin:__piano_ - Waldo Alexander, Jill Richards (Ergodos)








Three quiet duo pieces and a solo violin piece. The repetition of short phrases reminded me of Feldman. Delicate music.


----------



## Philidor

Thanks to NeoRomanza for the inspiration.

*Artur Honegger: Symphonie No. 3 ("Liturgique")*

Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Munch
live Prague Sep 11, 1956


----------



## Chilham

Two very different pieces, both premiered this day 1892.










Bruckner: Symphony No. 8
Simone Young, Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra









Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
James Levine, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## haydnguy

Bach (1685-1750)

6 Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin

CD 1

1. Sonata No. 1 in G Minor BWV1001
2. Partita No. 1 in B Minor BWV1002
3. Sonata No. 2 in A Minor BWV1003

CD 2

1. Partita No. 2 in D Minor BWV1004
2. Sonata No. 3 in C Major BWV1005
3. Partita No. 3 in E Major BWV1006

Victoria Mullova, violin
Recorded 2007/2008

lunch wilmington nc


----------



## Malx

*Haydn*, Piano Sonata No 62 / *Weber*, Piano Sonata No 3 / *R. Schumann*, Novelletten Op 21 Nos 4 & 8 / *Chopin*, Barcarolle Op 60 / *Debussy*, Preludes Book II Nos 4 & 10-12 - *Sviatoslav Richter.*

Live BBC recording Royal Festival Hall 11 June 1967.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 in Eb Major 'Romantic'

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Paavo Järvi


----------



## Malx

A selection of chamber pieces from the ever eclectic Malcolm Arnold.
*Quintet for Flute, Violin, Viola, Horn & Bassoon / Duo for Flute & Viola / Divertimento for Flute Oboe & Clarinet / Oboe Quartet - The Nash Ensemble.*

Arnold often brings a smile to my face, this selection is no exception.


----------



## MartinDB

The only thing of note - Weinberg piano quintet with Borodin quartet and the composer on the piano.


----------



## Philidor

Now some Advent music.

*James MacMillan: Veni, veni Emmanuel*

Evelyn Glennie, percussion
Scottish Chamber Orchestra
Jukka-Pekka Saraste


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Art Rock

*Pēteris Vasks: Grāmata Čellam, Partita, Episodi E Canto Perpetuo (David Geringas, Kalle Randalu, Dmitry Sitkovetsky, Hänssler Classic)*

An intriguing CD of Vasks' chamber music centered around the cello. Grāmata čellam (1978) is for cello solo, Partita (1974) for piano and cello, and the main piece of the album, Episodi e canto perpetuo "Hommage à Olivier Messiaen" (1985), is for piano, violin and cello.


----------



## Rogerx

O Heiland, Reiß die Himmel auf –


Chorwerke der Romantik zu Advent und Weihnachten

Capella St. Crucis Hannover & Florian Lohmann


Brahms: O Heiland, reiss die Himmel auf, Op. 74 No. 2
Cornelius: Weihnachtslieder (6), Op. 8: Drei Kön'ge wandern aus Morgenland
Herzogenberg, L: Weihnachtslied
Mendelssohn: Weihnachten
Reger: Schlaf, mein Kindelein
Rheinberger: Mass in E flat major, Op. 109 ‘Cantus Missae'
Schreck: Wie soll ich dich empfangen
Thiel: Es sungen drei Engel
Thiel: Herbei, O ihr Gläubigen
Thiel: In dulci jubilo
Thiel: Preis sei Gott
Volbach: Zu Bethlehem geboren
Weinreis: Es kommt ein Schiff, geladen


On request/ demand


----------



## Anooj

((albeit the CD I have has the Philips logo replaced with Decca)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - various orchestral and chamber works
part two for after lunch.

Violin Sonata (1914 - rev. 1921):
String Quartet no.1 [_Kreutzer Sonata_] (1923):








_Taras Bulba_ - rhapsody for orchestra after Nikolai Gogol (1915-18): a)
_Mládí_ [_Youth_] - sextet for flute/piccolo, oboe, clarinet, bass clarinet,
horn and bassoon (1924): b)
_Concertino_ for piano, two violins, viola, clarinet, horn and bassoon
(1925): c)

a) with the Wiener Philharmoniker/Sir Charles Mackerras
b) with Sebastian Bell (fl./picc.), Janet Craxton (ob.), Antony Pay (cl.),
Michael Harris (bcl.), Phillip Eastop (hn.) and Martin Gatt (bn.)
c) with members of the London Sinfonietta/David Atherton


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Xenophiliu

*Benjamin Britten*: A Ceremony of Carols
*Paul Csonka* (1905-1995): Concierto di Navidad 
*John Rutter*: Dancing Day Cantata

Rita Costanzi, harp
Elektra Women's Choir

Skylark


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Richard Wagner
Parsifal, act 2^*


----------



## Art Rock

*Johann Baptist Vanhal: Three Violin Concertos (Cologne Chamber Orchestra, Helmut Müller-Brühl, Takako Nishizaki, Naxos)*

Vanhal is one of the also rans from the classical period, but these concertos are nice to hear, even if they are far from essential.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Aho: Symphony no.9 for trombone and Orchestra, Concerto for cello and Orchestra. Trombone: Lindberg, cello: Hoffman. Lahti Symphony Orchestra cond. Vanska. BIS.


----------



## Rogerx

Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach: 3 Concertos

James Galway (flute)

Württemberg Chamber Orchestra Heilbronn, Jörg Faerber


----------



## Malx

*Fauré, Violin Sonata No 2 Op 108 - Krysia Osostowicz (violin), Susan Tomes (piano).*

Written during WW1 its maybe not that surprising this piece perhaps has darker overtones than much of the music from Fauré that I am acquainted with.


----------



## Merl

Nice to revisit a warhorse. This was one of the first recordings of the D956 Quintet I ever bought and coming back to it I'm amazed at how fresh and appealing it still sounds. A classic for a reason.


----------



## Philidor

Xenophiliu said:


> Elektra Women's Choir


A lovely name for a women's choir ...

... I listened to Franck's choral No. 6.

*César Franck: Choral No. 2 B minor*

Marie-Claire Alain
Cavaillé-Coll-Organ of the Église Saint-Francois de Sales, Lyon

Marie-Claire Alain
Cavaillé-Coll-Organ in Saint-Étienne, Caen

Jean Langlais
Cavaillé-Coll-Organ in the Basilique Sainte-Clotilde, Paris


----------



## Bourdon

Bach

Magnificat


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 3_

*Coleridge-Taylor - A Christmas Overture from "The Forest of Wild Thyme" (Sargent/Pearl)
Lehar - Rose de Noel (Bonneau/M10)*


----------



## Rogerx

Fazil Say (piano)

New York Philharmonic Orchestra, Kurt Masur


Gershwin: Blue Lullaby
Gershwin: Impromptu in two Keys
Gershwin: It Ain't Necessarily So (from Porgy and Bess)
Gershwin: Merry Andrew
Gershwin: Oh, I got plenty o'nuttin (Porgy and Bess)
Gershwin: Prelude (Novelette in Fourths)
Gershwin: Prelude (Rubato)
Gershwin: Prelude (Sleepless Night)
Gershwin: Prelude No. 1
Gershwin: Promenade (Walking the Dog)
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Gershwin: Rialto Ripples (Rag)
Gershwin: Spanish Prelude
Gershwin: Summertime (from Porgy and Bess)
Gershwin: Three-Quarter Blues
Gershwin: Variations on I Got Rhythm


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, Symphony No. 6*

For the fanciful, this is a depiction of Jesus driving the evil angels out of heaven (the composer's description). For the unfanciful, this is a theme with seven variations. Either way, it's a fine symphony.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Christmas music: A free cd that came from Classic CD years ago. King's College Choir, Cambridge, Emma Kirby, Anne Sofie von Otter, Westminster Abbey Choir, St. John's College Choir. Highlights from different labels.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pēteris Vasks* (1946-): *Da Pacem Domine* (2016), as recorded in 2017 by the *Latvian Radio Choir* & *Sinfonietta Riga*, conducted by *Sigvards Kļava*.

Memorable 17-minute choral piece by this Latvian composer.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Michel-Richard de Lalande* (1657-1926): *Dies Irae, S.31* (~1684), as recorded in 2021 by *Ensemble Correspondances*, conducted by *Sébastien Daucé*.

This has been a year in which I have really begun to appreciate the quality of the music of the generation(s) right _before_ Bach and Händel, such as Biber, Charpentier, Campra and Lotti. And works by Lalande need fear no comparison with these masters. Furthermore, the quality of the vocalists on this disc is absolutely outstanding. Well done!


----------



## Bourdon




----------



## Rogerx

Walton & Bruch Viola Concertos

Yuri Bashmet (viola), with Viktor Tretyakov (violin)

London Symphony Orchestra, Neeme Järvi, André Previn

Bruch: Concerto for Violin & Viola, Op. 88
Bruch: Kol Nidrei, Op. 47
Bruch: Romance for viola & orchestra/piano, Op. 85
Walton: Viola Concerto


----------



## Enthusiast

English motets from the Gesualdo Six.


----------



## Georgieva

Bach - Murray Perahia – Englische Suiten Nr. 1, 3 & 6


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
Christian Thielemann: Staatskapelle Dresden (2013)
















Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Sonata No. 5* in C minor, Op. 10, No. 1
Alfred Brendel, piano (1995)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two back-to-back *Saint-Saëns* works:

*Études (6) pour la main gauche seule, Op. 135
Piers Lane*










*Oboe Sonata in D major, Op. 166
Les Soloists de l'Orchestre de Paris*

From this excellent 2-CD set -


----------



## Georgieva

*Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7* (1988)


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel: Songs - Scheherazade, Trois Poems, Chansons Madecasses, Don Quichotte a Dulcinee, Cinq Melodies


Jesse Norman (Performer), Heather Harper (Performer), Jill Gomez (Performer), Jose Van Dam (Performer)


Pierre Boulez (Conductor), BBC Symphony (Orchestra),


----------



## Georgieva

*Strauss: Symphonic Poems*


----------



## Georgieva

Arthur Rubinstein - Chopin 19 Nocturnes Vol. 49


----------



## Enthusiast

Aah - outstanding.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Edvard Grieg* (1843-1907): *Two Elegiac melodies for string orchestra, op.34* (1880), as recorded in 1989 in Slovakia by the *Cappella Istropolitana*, conducted by *Adrian Leaper*.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*JS Bach*: Christen, ätzet diesen Tag, BWV 63
*Felix Mendelssohn*: Vom Himmel Hoch
*Vaughan Williams*: The First Nowell

Lisa Milne, soprano
Ruxandra Donose, mezzo
Andrew Staples, tenor
Christopher Maltman, baritone

London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Vladimir Jurowski

LPO
2010


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more before heading out:

*Berio
Sequenza II for harp
Frédérique Cambreling, harp*

From this OOP set -


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leoš Janáček - various orchestral and chamber works
part three of three for the rest of today.

_Sinfonietta_ for orchestra (1926): a)
_Capriccio_ for piano left-hand, flute, two trumpets, three trombones
and tenor tuba (1926): b)

a) with the Wiener Philharmoniker/Sir Charles Mackerras
b) with Paul Crossley (pf.) and members of the London Sinfonietta/David Atherton









_Glagolská mše_ [_Glagolitic Mass_] for soprano, alto, tenor, bass, double
mixed choir, orchestra and organ [Text: Slavonic liturgy] (1926):









Two orchestral pieces for the Gerhart Hauptmann play
_Schluck und Jau _(1928):
_Dunaj_ (_The Danube_) - symphonic fragment for orchestra,
with one passage for wordless soprano (1923-28):









_Listy důvěrné_ [_Intimate Letters_] - String Quartet no.2 (1928):


----------



## Georgieva

*Franck: Piano Rarities - Original Works & Transcriptions*
_For me_, Interesting interpretation of *Jean-Pierre Armengaud*


----------



## Enthusiast

Also inspired by the Honegger's 3rd symphony thread. Mravinsky nails the work and gives us an interesting (in a worthwhile way) Agon and a good Music for Strings, Percussion and Celeste.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Wow fantastic final.
Christmas through the ages. A BBC music freebie from the past yr 2000.The King's Consort, The Sixteen, Gothic Voices Sinfonye, The Brandenburg Consort etc. Hyperion.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Igor Stravinsky
Canticum Sacrum*


----------



## Enthusiast

The Wilbye section - songs from the first and second madrigal collection.


----------



## Philidor

Winter music (from my perspective).

*Jean Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Legends op. 22*

Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Hannu Lintu


----------



## Kiki

Enthusiast said:


> Also inspired by the Honegger's 3rd symphony thread. Mravinsky nails the work and gives us an interesting (in a worthwhile way) Agon and a good Music for Strings, Percussion and Celeste.


Coincidentally I listened to the same Bartók recording although on a different release from Praga earlier today. Stunning urgency and efficiency.

*Béla Bartók*
_Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_
*Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra 
Evgeny Mravinsky*
Rec. 1967 Live
Praga

Praga have re-issued this recording many times. This particular release is rare in the sense that it was released before Praga took on aggressive noise cleanup, with which, in general with their re-issues, without the coughing and stage noise, and occasionally the opposite with added noise, together with their sometimes inconsistent playback speed during mastering, has often made detective work to scrutinise and bust their (and others') notoriously casual recording data (dates/venues/orchestras etc.) very difficult.


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> Good grief! I was part-joking!!!
> 
> P.S. where did you get that info?


That is a facsimilie of the recording session's record included in DG's Karajan 1960s box.


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 1 - SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.*

No histrionics from Gielen and he manages to provide a thoroughly enjoyable recording.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Latin American Guitar Festival


Latin American Guitar Festival. Naxos: 8550273. Buy CD or download online. Gerald Garcia (guitar)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> That is a facsimilie of the recording session's record included in DG's Karajan 1960s box.


I have the box set - must look the booklet!

I got my info from one of the John Hunt discography/concert register books that I keep close by 😉


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> I have the box set - must look the booklet!
> 
> I got my info from one of the John Hunt discography/concert register books that I keep close by 😉


Not in the booklet, but separate, and only the records (they call them protocols) of a few recordings are included.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

From the KOLA awards - in that becoming stage for me ie it'll happen but not yet. In the end music is about acceptance and what you're prepared never to accept. I do love his Romanian rhapsodies. So we'll keep on listening.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Jean Sibelius
Tapiola*


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> Not in the booklet, but separate, and only the records (they call them protocols) of a few recordings are included.


I'm not sure I've seen them, I will check out what came with my set.
It's quite interesting how so little information is available about recordings say, in comparison to rock music where you can find out pretty much everything very easily.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

I have such joy. I have evolved from thinking oh what's this? to wow can't stop listening! Just the Piano Concerto for now!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, Symphonies Nos. 7 and 8, Music of the Spheres*


----------



## Philidor

Now the quartet of the current week.

*Joan Tower: In Memory* for string quartet

Tokyo String Quartet










At first glance it is an attractive piece.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Arturo Toscanini: NBC Symphony Orchestra (1951)









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Arturo Toscanini: Philharmonia Orchestra (1952)


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Hector Berlioz*
L'Enfance du Christ
Les nuits d'été

Florence Kopleff, contralto
Cesare Valetti, tenor
Gérard Souzay, baritone
Giorgio Tozzi, bass

New England Conservatory Chorus
Boston Symphony Orchestra
Charles Münch (L'Enfance)

Leontyne Price, soprano
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Fritz Reiner


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

*Dmitri Shostakovich* - String Quartet No. 4 - Borodin Quartet


----------



## Klavierman

Superb performances that are very well recorded.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Günter Wand: Sinfonieorchester des Norddeutschen Rundfunks (1983)

Upper string sound here sounds artificial, and it's on the harsh side. I suppose it could be an early-digital thing, but I was thinking it was the engineering itself; not an expert so who knows. Rather fast when you see the overall timings but it doesn't feel rushed.









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 7* in A major, Op. 92
Christian Thielemann: Philharmonia Orchestra (1996)

Young Thielemann here; I listen to the Fifth symphony accompanying this performance more frequently than this Seventh, but both share the Romantic darkness of timbre and monumental conception which characterize Thielemann's vision of Beethoven here.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Klavierman

Superb!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Rogerx

Braunfels: Works For Piano & Orchestra

Tatjana Blome (piano)

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz, Gregor Bühl





Braunfels: Hebridean Dances, Op. 70
Braunfels: Hexensabbat, Op. 8
Braunfels: Konzertstücke in C-sharp minor for piano and orchestra, Op. 64


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: it’s that time of year

Christmas Organ Music - Works by Bach, Dandrieu, Daquin, Balbastre, Franck, Saint-Saens & Messiaen
Alain, organ 









Messiaen - Vingt regards
Aimard, piano









Joulun Ihmemaa - Christmas Music from Finland
Vanska/Lahti









Saint-Saens - Christmas Oratorio
Respighi - Lauda per la nativita 
Eby/Mikaeli Chamber Choir & Musicians; Aruhn, von Otter, Hagegard, Landin, Lundmark


----------



## Neo Romanza

littlejohnuk1 said:


> From the KOLA awards - in that becoming stage for me ie it'll happen but not yet. In the end music is about acceptance and what you're prepared never to accept. I do love his Romanian rhapsodies. So we'll keep on listening.
> 
> View attachment 180418


The what awards?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing three back-to-back *Janáček*:

*Sinfonietta
Philharmonia Orchestra
Rattle*










Outstanding performance!

*Pohádka for cello and piano
Christopher van Kampen, Paul Crossley*

From this set -










*In the Mists
Rudolf Firkušný*

From this 2-CD set -


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Neo Romanza said:


> The what awards?


----------



## Neo Romanza

Dmitriyevich said:


>


Oh lord...I'm sorry I asked now!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg: The Complete String Quartets (Quatuor Danel, CPO, 6 CD's)*

The coming days I will start the day with the string quartets of Weinberg, from the complete set on CPO. Today it is the third CD, with quartets 6, 8, and 15.


----------



## haydnguy

Elgar (1857-1934)

Barbirbolli

"Saluting an extraordinary composer-conductor relationship, this collection presents almost all Elgar's
major orchestral works and the 'Sea Pictures' in the classic recordings made by Sir John Barbirolli towards
the end of his life. Barbirolli began as an orchestral cellist, and played under Elgar's baton in the première
of the Cello Concerto. Encouraged by Elgar he moved into conducting and made is mark with the composer's
Second Symphony in 19227. Elgar's music was to remain a talisman for the rest of Barbirolli's life."



CD 1 - 67'52"

-- 1. Symphony No. 1 in A flat

Philharmonia Orchestra
Recorded in Kingsway Hall, London, 28 & 29 August 1962

-- 2. Introduction & Allegro 

Sinfonia of London
Allegri String Quartet
Recorded in Kingsway Hall, London, 10&11 May 1962


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection"
Edith Mathis, Norma Procter
Chor und Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Rafael Kubelík

Recorded in 1969, this remains for me one of the most cogent, impassioned, and convincing performances of this symphony.


----------



## Rogerx

Lalo: Cello Concerto, Symphony in G minor & Namouna

Torleif Thedéen (cello)

Malaysian Philharmonic Orchestra, Kees Bakels


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night:

*Lutosławski
Five Songs
Jadwiga Rappé (alto)
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra
Antoni Wit*


----------



## sAmUiLc

for contents..


----------



## Rogerx

Mendelssohn - Complete String Symphonies, Volume 2

Nieuw Sinfonietta Amsterdam, Lev Markiz


----------



## Malx

*Joan Tower, In Memory (string quartet no 2) - Tokyo String Quartet.*

Played through this weeks string quartet selection a couple of times this morning. Very good.


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonio Vivaldi: The Four Seasons - transcribed for flute (Zagreb Soloisrs, James Galway, RCA)*


I had honestly forgotten I had this one - it was given to me decades ago by someone who knew "I liked classical music". I can't remember playing it even once, but here we go. The music is of course completely overplayed, but at least using a flute instead of a violin makes for a change.


----------



## Merl

Having a quintet week. It's the turn of this fine recording to impress (it usually does).


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> I'm not sure I've seen them, I will check out what came with my set.
> It's quite interesting how so little information is available about recordings say, in comparison to rock music where you can find out pretty much everything very easily.


The lack of recording data, or wrong recording data, has always been a pet peeve of mine.

One unique characteristic of the classical record industry is that the same performer may record the same work multiple times sometimes even for the same label. 

Why do record companies not want us the consumers to be able distinguish among these recordings?

Are they thinking we consumers are stupid cash cows so we should just buy every re-issue they sell us? Karajan's Beethoven cycle? Promote it like a legend. You cows just have to buy it. Now, which cycle is that? You buggar just go buy it, understand?!

Maybe it is the record companies themselves who have no idea what classical music is. My experience with Naxos' customer service certainly made me wonder. At least that reflects their customer service had no idea there are NINE symphonies of Beethoven.

As time goes by, record companies are, little by little, submitting to consumer pressure. I think since the late 80s/early 90s, record companies, especially the big ones, have started to state recording dates in their booklets, i.e. still hidden unless you've bought the physical media. In recent times, they occasionally still don't provide recording dates in their booklets, e.g. Naxos' Ádám Fischer Beethoven cycle, or DG's disc of Guillaume Connesson works. Incidentally, Naxos did state the recording dates on the CD sleeves, but I was looking at buying the digital download, so no recording dates for me!

These days I refuse to buy any recording, physical or digital, unless I can find out beforehand what the recording dates are. With the internet it has become easier. The Japanese tower.co.jp and hmv.co.jp are great sources for that. (The record companies' sites are often NOT! Smaller labels are better, but big labels like Universal are hopeless.) 

Funny enough, DG's releases for example, even nowadays, most of the time do not state recording dates on their CD back covers, but the Japanese issues of the same release will almost certainly have that printed on their CD back covers, and they have been doing that for a very long time in Japan. Have to say I feel grateful that the Japanese consumers are adamant about recording data. Also how DG has been treating consumers outside Japan is very annoying.

Oh, and I haven't started on WRONG recording data yet! DG for example, have stated the recording date of Karajans' B2 from his 60s cycle as, in some re-issues 1962, in some others 1961/1962. (1961/1962 is the correct one.) Their attitude towards recording data is simply casual. But DG is not the worst. When it comes to Mravinsky's discography, dates can be way off, even fabricated, from the likes of EMI, Praga, Brilliant Classics etc. By the way, Brilliant Classics is a real classic, half of the dates from their Mravinsky edition are wrong!


----------



## Rogerx

Braunfels: Joan of Arc

Juliane Banse (Joan of Arc), Terje Stenswold (Gilles de Rais), Günter Missenhardt (Georges de la Tremoille), Gunnar Gudbjornsson (Charles VII of France), Robert Kunzli (Archangel Michael)

Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Eric Ericson Chamber Choir, Swedish Radio Choir,

Childrens Choir from Nacka Musikklasser,

Manfred Honeck


*Walter Braunfels ( 19 December 1882 – 19 March 1954) German composer,*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Luigi Chérubini: String Quartet No. 2 C major (1829)*

Hausmusik London


----------



## tortkis

Steve Reich: Music for 18 Musicians - Erik Hall








"Performed and recorded by Erik Hall at home in Galien, Michigan, February 2019, using prepared piano, Fender Rhodes electric piano, Hammond M-101 organ, Moog Sub 37 synthesizer, Nord Lead synthesizer, electric guitar, electric bass, Roland CR-68 drum machine, and processed voice."

This is much better than expected. Hall will release a recording of Canto Ostinato next February.


----------



## Chilham

Adams: Harmonielehre, Chairman Dances
Sir Simon Rattle, City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Art Rock

*Sergey Vasilenko: Chinese Suite 1, Indian Suite (Moscow Symphony Orchestra, Henry Shek, Marco Polo)*

Some Asia-influenced music from this Russian composer. The first Chinese Suite is from 1928, the Indian suite from 1923. I would have guessed mid 19th century. All rather lightweight, but fun.


----------



## Philidor

The usual suspects.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland BWV 61
Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland BWV 62*

Sibylla Rubens, Sarah Connolly, Christoph Prégardien, Peter Kooy
Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> The lack of recording data, or wrong recording data, has always been a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> One unique characteristic of the classical record industry is that the same performer may record the same work multiple times sometimes even for the same label.
> 
> Why do record companies not want us the consumers to be able distinguish among these recordings?
> 
> Are they thinking we consumers are stupid cash cows so we should just buy every re-issue they sell us? Karajan's Beethoven cycle? Promote it like a legend. You cows just have to buy it. Now, which cycle is that? You buggar just go buy it, understand?!
> 
> Maybe it is the record companies themselves who have no idea what classical music is. My experience with Naxos' customer service certainly made me wonder. At least that reflects their customer service had no idea there are NINE symphonies of Beethoven.
> 
> As time goes by, record companies are, little by little, submitting to consumer pressure. I think since the late 80s/early 90s, record companies, especially the big ones, have started to state recording dates in their booklets, i.e. still hidden unless you've bought the physical media. In recent times, they occasionally still don't provide recording dates in their booklets, e.g. Naxos' Ádám Fischer Beethoven cycle, or DG's disc of Guillaume Connesson works. Incidentally, Naxos did state the recording dates on the CD sleeves, but I was looking at buying the digital download, so no recording dates for me!
> 
> These days I refuse to buy any recording, physical or digital, unless I can find out beforehand what the recording dates are. With the internet it has become easier. The Japanese tower.co.jp and hmv.co.jp are great sources for that. (The record companies' sites are often NOT! Smaller labels are better, but big labels like Universal are hopeless.)
> 
> Funny enough, DG's releases for example, even nowadays, most of the time do not state recording dates on their CD back covers, but the Japanese issues of the same release will almost certainly have that printed on their CD back covers, and they have been doing that for a very long time in Japan. Have to say I feel grateful that the Japanese consumers are adamant about recording data. Also how DG has been treating consumers outside Japan is very annoying.
> 
> Oh, and I haven't started on WRONG recording data yet! DG for example, have stated the recording date of Karajans' B2 from his 60s cycle as, in some re-issues 1962, in some others 1961/1962. (1961/1962 is the correct one.) Their attitude towards recording data is simply casual. But DG is not the worst. When it comes to Mravinsky's discography, dates can be way off, even fabricated, from the likes of EMI, Praga, Brilliant Classics etc. By the way, Brilliant Classics is a real classic, half of the dates from their Mravinsky edition are wrong!


Thanks for this very interesting response. I thought I might br alone in this, but clearly not!

The background information is a necessary part of the product that we're paying for and an important part of the whole experience. I don't know how the record companies have been getting away with it.


----------



## vincula

Here's one exciting reading of Brahms no.1. Everybody in tune, great dynamic contrasts, well-chosen tempi all the way and a kind of see-through quality that reveals Brahms complex textures and inner voices. His recording with the BSO's perhaps better-known, but I prefer this one.










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Berliner Philharmoniker: The Christmas Album



Sylvia McNair, Delores Ziegler, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Andreas Schmidt, Sigurd Brauns, Heinz Rehfuss, Rachel Harnisch, Kay Johannsen, Adolf Scherbaum, Karlheinz Zöller, Lothar Koch, Michel Schwalbé, Nicanor Zabaleta

Blechbläserensemble der Berliner Philharmoniker, Berliner Philharmoniker, RIAS Kammerchor, Schwedischer Rundfunkchor, Die 12 Cellisten der Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan, James Levine, Semyon Bychkov, Fritz Lehmann, Claudio Abbado, Ernst Märzendorfer


Something completely different after Braunfels .


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Most of this wonderful disc is taken up by vocal music, the centrepiece being the hauntingly desolate _The Curlew_ in a superb performance by Ian Partridge with the Music Group of London, but all of it is worth hearing.


----------



## Art Rock

*Pēteris Vasks: Sala, Musica Appassionata, Credo (Liepaja Symphony Orchestra, Atvars Lakstīgala, Wergo)*

Another outstanding CD with works by this contemporary composer. Sala is a Symphonic Elegy For Orchestra (2006) and is one of my favourites in his oeuvre. Musica Appassionata for string orchestra (2002) is an intense piece - less elegiac, but that mood still bubbles under the surface. Credo (2009) is in the words of the composer "a hymn-like song of praise for the almighty power of love" - and another fine piece to round off this CD. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Concerto Nos. 22 & 23

Jean-Efflam Bavouzet (piano), Manchester Camerata, Gábor Takács-Nagy


Mozart: Der Schauspieldirektor, K486: Overture
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K482
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 23 in A major, K488


----------



## Georgieva

Kiki said:


> The lack of recording data, or wrong recording data, has always been a pet peeve of mine.
> 
> One unique characteristic of the classical record industry is that the same performer may record the same work multiple times sometimes even for the same label.
> 
> Why do record companies not want us the consumers to be able distinguish among these recordings?
> 
> Are they thinking we consumers are stupid cash cows so we should just buy every re-issue they sell us? Karajan's Beethoven cycle? Promote it like a legend. You cows just have to buy it. Now, which cycle is that? You buggar just go buy it, understand?!
> 
> Maybe it is the record companies themselves who have no idea what classical music is. My experience with Naxos' customer service certainly made me wonder. At least that reflects their customer service had no idea there are NINE symphonies of Beethoven.
> 
> As time goes by, record companies are, little by little, submitting to consumer pressure. I think since the late 80s/early 90s, record companies, especially the big ones, have started to state recording dates in their booklets, i.e. still hidden unless you've bought the physical media. In recent times, they occasionally still don't provide recording dates in their booklets, e.g. Naxos' Ádám Fischer Beethoven cycle, or DG's disc of Guillaume Connesson works. Incidentally, Naxos did state the recording dates on the CD sleeves, but I was looking at buying the digital download, so no recording dates for me!
> 
> These days I refuse to buy any recording, physical or digital, unless I can find out beforehand what the recording dates are. With the internet it has become easier. The Japanese tower.co.jp and hmv.co.jp are great sources for that. (The record companies' sites are often NOT! Smaller labels are better, but big labels like Universal are hopeless.)
> 
> Funny enough, DG's releases for example, even nowadays, most of the time do not state recording dates on their CD back covers, but the Japanese issues of the same release will almost certainly have that printed on their CD back covers, and they have been doing that for a very long time in Japan. Have to say I feel grateful that the Japanese consumers are adamant about recording data. Also how DG has been treating consumers outside Japan is very annoying.
> 
> Oh, and I haven't started on WRONG recording data yet! DG for example, have stated the recording date of Karajans' B2 from his 60s cycle as, in some re-issues 1962, in some others 1961/1962. (1961/1962 is the correct one.) Their attitude towards recording data is simply casual. But DG is not the worst. When it comes to Mravinsky's discography, dates can be way off, even fabricated, from the likes of EMI, Praga, Brilliant Classics etc. By the way, Brilliant Classics is a real classic, half of the dates from their Mravinsky edition are wrong!



Thank you very much, dear Kiki, for this truths 

Unfortunately, we all know how it works in this industry. 
"The lip of truth shall be established forever; But a lying tongue is but for a moment" 
Proverbs (12:19)


----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

*Ian Venables: Invite to Eternity, Four Songs with String Quartet, String Quartet (Andrew Kennedy, Dante Quartet, Signum Classics)*

My third (and last) Venables CD presents a song cycle (Invite, to Eternity, Op. 31) and Four songs, both for voice and string quartet - a combination I think more composers should have tried. His string quartet (Opus 32) makes for a logical and welcome coupling.


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 10, Adagio - SWR Sinfonieorchester, Michael Gielen.*

I thought I'd give the Adagio a listen before I returned the box to its place on the shelves after giving the first symphony an outing yesterday.


----------



## Rogerx

Fernando Lopes-Graça: Orchestral Works

Portuguese Symphony Orchestra, Bruno Borralhinho



Lopes Graca: Divertimento, Op. 107
Lopes Graca: Invenções (4)
Lopes Graca: Sinfonietta Op. 220
Lopes Graca: Velhos Romances Portugueses (5), Op. 98


----------



## Bourdon

Shakespeare's Musick

Songs & Dances from Shakespeare's plays


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Symphonies Nos. 53 'L'Impériale', 73 'La Chasse' & 79

Orpheus Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83
Claudio Arrau, piano; Carlo Maria Giulini: Philharmonia Orchestra (1962)

Very different from the Barenboim/Barbirolli recording of this same work with the New Philharmonia Orchestra in 1967.


----------



## Philidor

Next Holmboe.

*Vagn Holmboe: Symphony No. 9 op. 95 (1967/68, rev. 1969)*

Aarhus Symphona Orchestra
Orwel Arwel Hughes


----------



## Bourdon

Stravinsky

Jeu de Cartes
Orpheus Ballet in three Scenes
Agon Ballet 

Deutches Symphonie Orchester-Berlin

Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Enthusiast

Mravinsky's Beethoven - 5th and 7th symphonies. They are very good indeed - but I'm not sure I actually needed them when I got them. I do find it rewarding, though, to get a more rounded picture of a great conductor than just his Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich. And I always enjoy hearing a Russian orchestra from the days when the orchestras of different nations had different sounds.


----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Orchestral Works

Byron Janis (piano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner

Strauss, R: Also sprach Zarathustra, Op. 30
Strauss, R: Burleske for Piano and orchestra in D minor, AV85
Strauss, R: Der Rosenkavalier: Waltzes


*Frederick Martin "Fritz" Reiner (December 19, 1888 – November 15, 1963) was a prominent conductor*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, Symphony No. 10*


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 4







_


----------



## Kiki

*Camille Saint-Saëns*
_Piano Concerto No. 2_
*Cecile Licad 
London Philharmonic Orchestra 
André Previn *
Rec. 1983
CBS Masterworks

Refreshing!


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5*
_
NYP
Alan Gilbert_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4*

Cantelli with the Philharmonia Orchestra in 1955. Precise but not rushed, with good recorded sound for 1955.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Mravinsky's Beethoven - 5th and 7th symphonies. They are very good indeed - but I'm not sure I actually needed them when I got them. I do find it rewarding, though, to get a more rounded picture of a great conductor than just his Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich. *And I always enjoy hearing a Russian orchestra from the days when the orchestras of different nations had different sounds.*



The increasing tendency towards uniformity in the sound of an orchestra is a sad matter. In the past, orchestras often had no idea of the sound of another orchestra and in that isolation a sound color of their own could be developed. Where the means of communication increase, dialects disappear and cultural erosion is the result. Where efficiency is the credo and profit is decisive. The pioneering role that record companies have played in the past (possibly due to excess profits) has largely been lost. My sympathy therefore goes out to the small (independent) companies.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

It's a bit parky outside today.
Sibelius: Finlandia, Symphonies 1 and 3, Andante festivo. Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra. Cond. Jansons. EMI Classics.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: The Tempest

The Royal Danish Opera Chorus, The Royal Danish Opera Orchestra, Okko Kamu


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some back-to-back *Malipiero* works:

*Piano Concertos Nos. 1-3
Sandro Ivo Bartoli (piano)
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra
Michele Carulli*










*String Quartets Nos. 1-3
Quartetto d'Archi di Venezia*










Malipiero is a rather overlooked figure in 20th Century music, but I think he composed some gorgeous music.


----------



## Bourdon

Musica Reservata


----------



## Enthusiast

More from Mravinsky - top accounts of Prokofiev 5 and 6.


----------



## Rogerx

The Golden Renaissance: Josquin Des Prez

Stile Antico


Josquin: El Grillo
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
Josquin: Virgo salutiferi
Josquin: Vivrai je tousjours
Mantua: Dum vastos Adriae fluctus


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I love Schoenberg's transcription of Webern's Chamber Symphony for piano quintet--wonderfully intense!


----------



## Floeddie

Igor Stravinsky - Bernstein Conducts Stravinsky: New York Philiharmonic Petrushka/Pulcinella


----------



## Joachim Raff

Today's Disc (Tchaikovsky)








A historic recording that raises the hairs on the back of your neck. Is the Mravinsky version overrated? This is just as good or even better if you can past the ropey recording.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schumann, Symphony No. 2*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Joachim Raff said:


> Today's Disc (Tchaikovsky)
> View attachment 180470
> 
> A historic recording that raises the hairs on the back of your neck. Is the Mravinsky version overrated? This is just as good or even better if you can past the ropey recording.


As coincidence will have it, while you were posting that I was listening to this. It's excellent!


----------



## haziz

*Nielsen: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 7 (FS16) 
Nielsen: Violin Concerto, Op. 33 (FS61) 
Nielsen: Flute Concerto, FS 119, CNW 42 *
_
Nikolaj Znaider (violin) 
Robert Langevin (flute)
New York Philharmonic
Alan Gilbert_


----------



## elgar's ghost

A rare outing for William Bolcom's multi-faceted epic, which occupied him intermittently for a quarter of a century. The whole shebang weighs in at a little over two and a quarter hours in total.

_Songs of Innocence and Experience_ - 47 songs for various vocal and instrumental
combinations after the poetry of William Blake (1956-82):


----------



## Philidor

Reworking some "Quartets of the Week" from 2022.

*Robert Simpson: String Quartet Nr. 1 (1951)*

Delmé Quartet

*Wolfgang Amadé Mozart: String Quartet B-flat major KV 589 ("2nd Prussian Quartet")*

Quatuor Mosaiques


----------



## Chilham

Adams: Shaker Loops
Marin Alsop, Bournmouth Symphony Orchestra









Adams: Grand Pianola Music
John Adams, San Francisco Symphony, Synergy Vocals, Orli Shaham, Marc-André Hamelin


----------



## Enthusiast

Ravel - Bolero, La Valse and Ma Mère L'oye - in masterly performances.


----------



## Merl

Still on a quintets kick. Decent recordings here. I might prefer a few others but you can probably pick this up at a quarter of the price of the opposition and I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Georgieva

*Glazunov *
Symphony #6 
The Seasons 

Rec.1929 and 1952


----------



## Georgieva

_Proceeding _
Symphony №4 and Symphony №5


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Roméo et Juliette
Robert Tear (tenor), Patricia Kern (mezzo-soprano)
London Symphony Orchestra, John Alldis Choir
Sir Colin Davis*

From this OOP set -


----------



## Chilham

Getting more time with John Adams today than I was anticipating, and very much enjoying it.









Adams: Harmonium
Robert Shaw, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra









Adams: Violin Concerto
David Robertson, St' Louis Symphony Music, Leila Josefowicz


----------



## sAmUiLc

Contents..
Chopin, F., Jakob Gimpel - Chopin: Preludes, Fantasia, etc.; Jacob Gimpel at Ambassador Auditorium - Amazon.com Music

I haven't been to that many concert venues but Ambassador Auditorium in Pasadena, CA was the absolute best among the ones I've been to. The building was splendid, its acoustics superb and the musicians roster was world top class. I saw Karajan (Berlin Phil), Hatink (Concertgebouw), Baker, Kiri, Norman, Bernstein (Vienna Phil), Rostropovich (cellist), Milstein, Eschenbach (conductor), Suk Trio, Watts, Popp, the Romeros, Davidovich.. there - some multiple times.

Gimpel was one of the few I missed even though he came every year because I didn't know better then.


----------



## vincula

More *Rautavaara* for tonight. Somehow his music sounds better at night. All psychoacoustics, I know.










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Philidor

Still following NeoRomanza's track.

*Paul Hindemith: Symphony "Harmonia mundi"

Arthur Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique"*

Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Yevgeny Mravinsky


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams:The Wasps (Hallé Orchestra and Choir, Mark Elder, Richard Suart, Henry Goodman, Hallé, 2 CD's)
*
I knew The Wasps from a suite on a compilation CD, but here we have the complete score, including singing and narration, spread over 2 CD's. It is better than I expected honestly - even the narration is not that disturbing... part of the time......


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, The Time of the End*


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Claude Debussy
String Quartet in G minor

Maurice Ravel
String Quartet in F major*


----------



## deangelisj35

jambo said:


> I'm enjoying both Prokofiev's Piano Concertos and Zubin Mehta's Sony Columbia box more and more with each listen.
> 
> *Prokofiev: *Piano Concerto No. 1 in D flat major, Op. 10
> *Prokofiev: *Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26
> *Prokofiev: *Piano Concerto No. 5 in G major, Op. 55
> 
> Yefim Bronfman (piano)
> Zubin Mehta
> Israel Philharmonic
> 1991


I'm not familiar with these, but I like Bronfman's recordings of Prokofiev's Piano Sonatas.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4

This was my introduction to Mendelssohn's symphonies, and I used to hate it, because it wasn't precise enough. Now I hear the overall flow of the work, and it has a sense of liveliness to it. It's like T.S. Eliot spoke of, to "arrive at the place we started and know the place for the first time."


----------



## Kiki

*Richard Wagner*
_Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg - Ouvertüre
Tannhäuser - Ouvertüre_
*Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Evgeny Mravinsky*
Rec. 1977 Live
Altus

Interweaving agility and power at play here, not to mention the awesome soviet brass!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ravel, Piano Trio

Ravel wrote to someone about the trio, "I've written my trio. Now all I need are the themes." That always struck me as an odd statement. But then again, I'm not a genius composer.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Another one from the KOLA awards which I picked up on before when I got into Darius Milhaud's Boeuf sur la toit.


----------



## 13hm13

Novák – Orchestral works – Karel Sejna


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantasie (Ben van Oosten, MDG, 2 CD's)*

Playing the first of the two CD's tonight, with Suite I (Opus 51, 1926) and Suite III (Opus 54, 1927). These performances are extra special for me as they are played on the Saint-Ouen Abbey Church in Rouen, 10 minutes walking from our home at the time (2002-2004).


----------



## fluteman

It is generally acknowledged that there was a distinctive French style or "school" of wind instrument playing from the mid-19th to circa the mid-20th century (there are early recordings of players who had begun their careers by the 1850s, providing evidence for the earlier date). I think the growing influence of recordings, radio, TV, convenient air travel, and other 20th century innovations led to more international, uniform styles for classical music, and distinctive regional styles such as this tended to fade away. Anyway, a shining (imo) example of this older, now essentially extinct French style from one of its last great exponents can be found in these Brahms clarinet sonatas performed by Jacques Lancelot (1920-2009). Nice copies of this 1954 LP sometimes can be found for sale online ($45 on ebay as I write this), but there also is a CD available at www.forgottonrecords.com (no affiliation). Maybe I'll pull out and mention other examples I have in the future.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Zemlinsky, String Quartet No. 2*

Implusive music somehow kept under control.


----------



## fluteman

Manxfeeder said:


> Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4
> 
> This was my introduction to Mendelssohn's symphonies, and I used to hate it, because it wasn't precise enough. Now I hear the overall flow of the work, and it has a sense of liveliness to it. It's like T.S. Eliot spoke of, to "arrive at the place we started and know the place for the first time."


A friend getting rid of his classical LPs gave me this box, still sealed. You're absolutely right, it grows on you.


----------



## jambo

More from the Kurt Masur box, a very nice Bruckner 4.

*Bruckner: *Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, "Romantic" (Haas Edition)

Kurt Masur
New York Philharmonic
1993


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Excellent performances. The sound is very good, but the mics are closer in the Smetana (probably a different concert--the Qobuz version has no notes), and they pick up a fair amount of breathing/sniffing.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Volodos, Arcadi - Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 Rachmaninoff: Solo Piano Works - Amazon.com Music


Volodos, Arcadi - Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1 Rachmaninoff: Solo Piano Works - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner, Münchner Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache – Symphony No.8 (Live At Lisbon 1994 )


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24
Staatskapelle Dresden
Kempe*










Magnificent. This is all I can say --- the DSD remastering from Japan is top-notch. Much better than any of the previous iterations of this set, IMHO.


----------



## Barbebleu

Brahms, Ein Deutsches Requiem, Klemperer, Schwarzkopf, Fischer-Dieskau. Only just brilliant!😎


----------



## alinkner1

*Gabriel Fauré* (1845-1924): _Cello Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 109_ & _Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117_
Alban Gerhardt, cello
Cecile Licad, piano


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Tod und Verklärung, Op. 24
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
Roth*

From this new acquisition -










Marvelous!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing another new acquisition:

*Berlioz
Symphonie Fantastique
Les Siècles
François-Xavier Roth*


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky, Neeme Järvi - Suite No. 4 "Mozartiana" - The Seasons


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1997 CD release of "Suite No. 4 "Mozartiana" - The Seasons" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
Karl Böhm: Berliner Philharmoniker (1962)

Böhm recorded a Beethoven cycle in 1970 and 1971 with the Vienna Philharmonic, but he also recorded some individual symphonies in the late fifties and early sixties with the Berlin Philharmonic. This was made at the time of Karajan's Beethoven cycle, and also I think Böhm's Mozart cycle. Initial impressions are that this is great, but I've yet to hear the lion's share of this performance.

Böhm recorded Brahms's Second with the Berlin Philharmonic in 1956, and the First in 1959 (stereo), before recording the whole cycle in 1975–1977. So I sense a parallel here with his recording history of these two composers. As is the case with his Brahms, I prefer the earlier recordings, even though they do not come from an integral cycle; I find them more propulsive, energetic, and I think they have more personality.









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Concerto No. 3* in C minor, Op. 37
Krystian Zimerman, piano; Simon Rattle: London Symphony Orchestra (2020)

A souvenir of music-making during the depths of the pandemic.

Earlier today, I also listened to István Kertész's recording of Brahms's Third symphony, made with the Vienna Philharmonic for Decca.


----------



## jambo

I heard good things about this recording on various forums and YouTube, enjoying the first movement quite a bit so far.

*Mahler: *Symphony No. 9 in D major

Kurt Masur
New York Philharmonic
1994


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berg
Violin Concerto, "To the memory of angel"
Frank Peter Zimmermann, violin
Berliner Philharmoniker
Kirill Petrenko*

From this set -


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Hogwash




----------



## 13hm13

Alan Hovhaness (1911-2000) - Symphony No. 22 "City of Light", Cello Concerto


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Neo Romanza

Bachtoven 1 said:


>


A fine series. I bought them all a couple years ago. Definitely difficult to find!


----------



## Neo Romanza

More *Berlioz*:

*Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5
Robert Murray (tenor)
Gabrieli Consort and Players
Wroclaw Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra
Chetham's School of Music Brass Ensemble
McCreesh*


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: Horn Concertos

Timothy Brown

Academy of St Martin-in-the-Fields, Iona Brown

Haydn: Horn Concerto No. 1 in D major, Hob.VIId:3
Haydn: Horn Concerto No. 2 in D major, Hob.VIId:4
Pokorny: Concerto for French Horn, Timpani and Strings in D major


----------



## Kiki

*Richard Wagner*
_Götterdämmerung - Siegfrieds Trauermarsch 
Tristan und Isolde - Vorspiel zum 1. Aufzug und Liebestod_
Rec. 1978 Live
_Lohengrin - Vorspiel zum 1. Aufzug 
Lohengrin - Vorspiel zum 3. Aufzug_
Rec. 1973 Live
*Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Evgeny Mravinsky*
Victor

Mravinsky programmed Wagner orchestral music in concerts quite often. I suppose their lengths made them very convenient as "fillers". Perhaps he also loved the music. I think the result is always superb.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening: one work was all I had time for

Bach - Christmas Oratorio 
Jochum/Bavarian RSO; Ameling, Fassbaender, Laubenthal, Prey


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Arcangelo Corelli

Trio Sonatas, Op. 1

Remy Baudet, violin
Sayur Yamagata, violin
Albert Bruggen, cello
Mike Fentross, theorbo
Pieter-Jan Belder, organ*


----------



## Rogerx

Hadley: The Ocean, The Culprit Fay & Symphony No. 4

Ukraine National Symphony Orchestra, John McLaughlin Williams


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last works of the night:

*Mendelssohn
Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64
Hebrides Overture, Op. 26
Alina Ibragimova, violin
Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment
Jurowski*


----------



## haydnguy

Elgar (1857-1934)

Barbirbolli

"Saluting an extraordinary composer-conductor relationship, this collection presents almost all Elgar's
major orchestral works and the 'Sea Pictures' in the classic recordings made by Sir John Barbirolli towards
the end of his life. Barbirolli began as an orchestral cellist, and played under Elgar's baton in the première
of the Cello Concerto. Encouraged by Elgar he moved into conducting and made is mark with the composer's
Second Symphony in 19227. Elgar's music was to remain a talisman for the rest of Barbirolli's life."



CD 2 - 65'37"

-- 1. Symphony No. 2 in E flat Op.63

Hallé Orchestra
Recorded April 1964


-- 2. Elegy Op.58

-- 3. Sospiri Op. 70

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Recorded June 1966


----------



## Knorf

*Richard Strauss: *_Ein Heldenleben_, Op. 40
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons


----------



## Knorf

Neo Romanza said:


> More *Berlioz*:
> 
> *Grande Messe des Morts, Op. 5
> Robert Murray (tenor)
> Gabrieli Consort and Players
> Wroclaw Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra
> Chetham's School of Music Brass Ensemble
> McCreesh*


I want this recording.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Knorf said:


> I want this recording.


It's quite a fine one I must say. Remarkable clarity given the massive forces that are required in this work. McCreesh does an excellent job.


----------



## Art Rock

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg: The Complete String Quartets (Quatuor Danel, CPO, 6 CD's)*

These days I will start the day with the string quartets of Weinberg, from the complete set on CPO. Today it is the fourth CD, with quartets 1, 3, and 10 (and two short pieces).


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 7 in C major, Op. 60 'Leningrad'

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Malx

*'The Messenger' - Hélène Grimaud, Camerata Salzburg.
Mozart, Fantasias K 397 & 475 + Piano Concerto No 20 - Silvestrov, The Messenger in both Piano & Piano and Strings versions + Two Dialogues with Postscript.*

Grimaud has a clarity in her playing on this disc, but that combined with a slightly 'steely' piano sound makes for an individual take on these works. I suspect many Mozart fans will prefer a warmer sound and a smoother presentation but I find it an interesting alternative. 
The Silvestrov piece 'The Messenger' written after the sudden death of his wife in 1996 is an atmospheric piece with echos of Mozart.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> *'The Messenger' - Hélène Grimaud, Camerata Salzburg.
> Mozart, Fantasias K 397 & 475 + Piano Concerto No 20 - Silvestrov, The Messenger in both Piano & Piano and Strings versions + Two Dialogues with Postscript.*
> 
> Grimaud has a clarity in her playing on this disc, but that combined with a slightly 'steely' piano sound makes for an individual take on these works. I suspect many Mozart fans will prefer a warmer sound and a smoother presentation but I find it an interesting alternative.
> The Silvestrov piece 'The Messenger' was written after the sudden death of his wife in 1996 is an atmospheric piece with echos of Mozart.


I'll have to give this one a listen. I bought it not too long ago...for the Silvestrov of course.


----------



## vincula

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Berg
> Violin Concerto, "To the memory of angel"
> Frank Peter Zimmermann, violin
> Berliner Philharmoniker
> Kirill Petrenko*
> 
> From this set -


This one's on my Christmas list. Let's see what Santa brings this time around. I made it easy for the family. Just books and records. I'm a very predictable bloke

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Neo Romanza

vincula said:


> This one's on my Christmas list. Let's se what Santa brings this time around. I made it easy for the family. Just books and records. I'm an very predictable bloke
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Vincula


It's an excellent set. While the Berg _Violin Concerto_ was well-performed, it doesn't displace my reference: Mutter/Levine on DG. Hopefully, you'll get this set.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Becca

Neo Romanza said:


> It's quite a fine one I must say. Remarkable clarity given the massive forces that are required in this work. McCreesh does an excellent job.


----------



## Kiki

*John Dowland*
_Lachrimæ, or Seaven Teares _
*Hespèrion XX 
Jordi Savall*
Rec. 1987 
Alia Vox

As I understand, "melancholy" is the game here... After this, I need something sunnier.


----------



## Chilham

Saariaho: L'Amour de Loin
Kent Nagano, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Daniel Belcher, Rundfunkchor Berlin, Marie-Ange Todorovitch, Ekaterina Lekhina


----------



## Rogerx

Rossini & Donizetti: Sonatas and String Quartets

I Solisti Italiani


Donizetti: String Quartet No. 3 in C minor
Donizetti: String Quartet No. 5 in E minor
Rossini: Sonata a quattro No. 1 in G major
Rossini: Sonata a quattro No. 4 in B flat major
Rossini: Sonata a quattro No. 5 in E flat major
Rossini: Sonata a quattro No. 6 in D major 'La tempesta'
Rossini: String Sonata No. 2 in A major
Rossini: String Sonata No. 3 in C major


----------



## Philidor

Good morning.

*Luigi Chérubini: String Quartet No. 3 D minor (1834)*

Hausmusik London


----------



## Art Rock

*Sándor Veress: Musica Concertante, Clarinet Concerto, Quattro Danze Transilvane (Various performers, Musiques Suisses)*

Sándor Veress (1907 - 1992) was a Swiss composer of Hungarian origin. Musica concertante is an interesting work for 12 strings (1966). The wonderful Concerto for clarinet with harp, celesta, vibraphone, xylophone, percussion and string orchestra (1982) was the main reason to get this CD - the clarinet is my favourite concertante instrument. The Quattro Danze Transilvane for string orchestra (1949) are as expected fun to listen to.


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concerto 12, Barenboim


----------



## Philidor

More advent.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Schwingt freudig euch empor BWV 36*

Sibylla Rubens, Sarah Connolly, Christoph Prégardien, Peter Kooy
Collegium Vocale Gent
Philippe Herreweghe


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Vierne: 24 Pièces de Fantasie (Ben van Oosten, MDG, 2 CD's)*

Playing the second of the two CD's today, with Suite II (Opus 53, 1926) and Suite IV (Opus 55, 1927). As I posted yesterday, these performances are extra special for me as they are played on the Saint-Ouen Abbey Church in Rouen, 10 minutes walking from our home at the time (2002-2004).


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Winterreise

Benjamin Appl (baritone), James Baillieu (piano)


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart & Schubert

Murray Perahia & Radu Lupu (piano)


Mozart: Andante and Variations in G for Piano Duet, K501
Mozart: Fantasia in F minor for a mechanical organ, K608
Mozart: Sonata for 2 pianos in D major, K448
Schubert: Fantasie in F minor for piano duet, D940


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Alexander Zemlinsky
String Quartet No.4*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 2 & Scottish Fantasy

James Ehnes (violin)

Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Mario Bernardi


----------



## Branko

His Majestys Sagbutts and Cornetts 
The Twelve Days of Christmas


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Symphony 5
Christopher Wright: Violin Concerto, Momentum 
( Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra, Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Martin Yates, Phenella Humphreys, Christopher Watson, Dutton Epoch) *

My favourite RVW symphony in what is billed as "the world premiere recording of Peter Horton's new edition". A good rendition, whatever (small) changes there are. The coupling is fascinating. Christopher Wright (1954) is not a familiar name (well, not to me at least, and he has not made Wikipedia), but Momentum (2008) is a strong work, and the violin concerto "And then there was silence..." from 2010 is a real find. It was written in memory of his wife, with tenor Christopher Watson making a surprise and effective appearance in the work's final movement.


----------



## Bourdon

Favourite Carols


----------



## Enthusiast

Symphonies 3 and 6. Mravinsky's recordings of Beethoven are really excellent. I remember I had expected something rather crazy but Mravinsky's approach is both inspired and sane. These rank for me with the best accounts from the earlier generation.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Alwyn: Symphonies 1 and 3. Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra. Cond. Lloyd-Jones. Naxos.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: String Quartets Op. 18 No. 1 & Op. 59 No.1

Hagen Quartett


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

The WTC on the piano played by Glenn Gould (his second recording of the work). Pure bliss.


----------



## Enthusiast

A lovely record.


----------



## Kiki

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky*
_The Nutcracker_
*State Academic Symphony Orchestra of Russia 'Evgeny Svetlanov'
Vladimir Jurowski*
Rec. 2019 Live
Pentatone

My annual ritual.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Palestrina. Vol 2. Missa Hodie Christus Est, Magnificat Quinti Toni and Christe Redemptor omnium. The Sixteen. Cond. Christophers. CORO.


----------



## haziz

> "This is the kind of programming that Naxos excels at... Qin, has a disarming simplicity and elegance that prove gently beguiling" — The Strad, April 2019


I agree.


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 5_

*Mackenzie - Overture to "The Cricket on the Hearth" (Brabbins/Hyperion)
Saint-Saens - Christmas Oratorio (Cambreling/Arion)
Fry - Santa Claus, Christmas Symphony (Rowe/Naxos)*


----------



## Monsalvat

Pierre Cochereau: 15 improvised versets on _Ave Maris Stella_ on the organ of Notre Dame de Paris (1970)

Listening to this again. This is a phenomenal recording!!









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 4* in B flat major, Op. 60
Bruno Walter: Columbia Symphony Orchestra (1958)


----------



## jim prideaux

One of my discoveries of the year ( many might not regard this as particularly revelatory) is the recording of Haydn's 6th 7th and 8th Symphonies made by Fischer and the Austro Hungarian Haydn Orchestra. I do have other recordings odf many of the Haydn symphonies ( a pre recorded cassette of the same works by Marriner and the ASMF is in a box somewhere) but the Fischer disc is outstanding in every way. Over the year I have come to appreciate more and more of Haydn's symphonies but this alongside certain DG performances by the Orpheus C.O.stands out for me.....

but then again the previous post has just reminded me about Walter's superb recording of LvB's 4th.


----------



## Rogerx

Max Bruch: Violin Concertos Nos. 1 & 3

James Ehnes (violin)

Montreal Symphony Orchestra, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Philidor

I didn't want to miss this masterpiece in the composer's anniversary year ... "Bienheureux les pauvres d'esprit ..."

*César Franck: Les Béatitudes*

Louise Lebrun, soprano
Jane Barbié, mezzo-soprano
Nathalie Stutzmann, alto
David Rendall, Peter Jeffles, tenor
Marcel Vanaud, bariton
François Loup, Daniel Ottevaere, bass
Choeurs De Radio France
Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique
Armin Jordan


----------



## Chilham

Premiered during the Christmas season concerts in Salzburg that started this day in 1775, here performed by my favourite violinist, and pretty much my favourite conductor and orchestra for works of this period. What's not to like?









Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 5 "Turkish"
Giovanni Antonini, Il Giardino Armonico, Isabelle Faust


----------



## Manxfeeder

Schubert, Symphony No. 9


----------



## Bourdon

Schubert

Ninth Symphony


----------



## Enthusiast

I love Berg's violin concerto so much that I am convinced that it is one of the three greatest violin concertos. There are many fine recordings of it (Suk, Zehetmair, Capucon) but this one may crown them all. And there is also an astonishingly good Beethoven concerto here: what a great disc!


----------



## Rogerx

Frank Martin: Requiem; Leoš Janáček: Otčenáš (our Father)

Wiener Jeunesse Chor, ORF Vienna Radio Symphony Orchestra, ORF Chor, Leif Segerstam


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Haydn: String quartets Op. 20 "Sun" Nos. 1-3. Kodaly Quartet. Naxos.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 3*
Claudio Abbado: Wiener Philharmoniker (1980)
Jessye Norman, soprano

It's been a while since I've listened to this symphony and I'm not sure if I've ever heard this particular recording before today. At nearly 103 minutes in length, it is nearly nine minutes slower than Boulez and ten minutes slower than Solti. Since I'm familiar with Abbado, this recording is largely unsurprising. Great orchestral playing, clarity of texture, and an avoidance of flashiness. I'm sure I'll revisit this recording again. This used to be my favorite of Mahler's symphonies, but my tastes have shifted towards the middle and later symphonies: 5, 6, 7, or 9, depending on my mood. But I'm very happy to come back to this symphony.


----------



## jim prideaux

Leaving the aforementioned Walter LvB 4th until tomorrow.....

Alsop and the LSO-Brahms 2nd.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Good morning/afternoon all...NP:

*Mendelssohn
Octet in E-flat major, Op. 20
Gringolts Quartet with Meta4*










Next up:

*Honegger
Symphony No. 2 in D for strings and trumpet
Berliner Philharmoniker
Karajan*










And then:

*Shostakovich
Two Pieces for String Octet, Op. 11
Piano Quintet in G minor, Op. 57
Sviatoslav Richter, piano
Borodin Quartet, Prokofiev Quartet*

From this set -


----------



## Rogerx

Vaughan Williams - Christmas Music

Sarah Fox (soprano) & Roderick Williams (baritone)

The Joyful Company of Singers & City of London Sinfonia, Richard Hickox


Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols
Vaughan Williams: On Christmas Night
Vaughan Williams: The First Nowell

Almost Christmas


----------



## Knorf

*From last night: 

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *_The Nutcracker, _Op. 71
Orchestra of the Royal Opera House, Koen Kessels


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Sonatas Nos. 30 in E-major, Op. 109, No. 31 in A-flat major, Op. 110, and No. 32 in C minor, Op. 111
Maurizio Pollini


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Cello Suites Nos. 1 and 2; Elgar, Cello Concerto. *


----------



## vincula

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## elgar's ghost

A modern miscellany today with Alexander Goehr, 
James MacMillan and Magnus Lindberg.

_Romanza_ for cello and orchestra op.24 (1968): a)
_Metamorphosis/Dance_ - theme and variations for 
orchestra op.36 (1973-74): b)
_Lyric Pieces_ for flute, oboe/cor anglais, clarinet. bassoon, horn, 
trumpet, trombone and double bass op.35 (1974): c)
_Sinfonia_ for orchestra op.42 (1980): d)
_Behold the Sun_ - concert aria for soprano and thirteen players 
op.44a [Text: John McGrath] (1982): e)
_...a musical offering (J.S.B. 1985)…_ for chamber ensemble 
op.46 (1985): f)

a) with Moray Welsh (vc.)
a) b) with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra/David Atherton
c) d) e) f) with members of the London Sinfonietta/Oliver Knussen
e) with Jeanine Thames (sop.)









_Tryst_ for chamber orchestra (1989):
_The Confession of Isobal Gowdie_ - 'requiem' for large orchestra (1990):
_









Aura_ for orchestra (1993-94):
_Engine_ for chamber orchestra (1996):


----------



## Malx

*Mahler Symphony No 8 - Edith Mathis (soprano), Martina Arroyo (soprano), Erna Spoorenberg (soprano), Julia Hamari (contralto), Norma Procter (contralto), Donald Grobe (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone), Franz Crass (bass), Eberhard Kraus (organ), Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Various Choruses, Rafael Kubelik.*

I have probably listened to this symphony more this year than in the last ten years put together - I'm slowly coming to the conclusion that my previously held dislike was misplaced. It is unlikely to ever be my favourite but it is no longer banished to the dark corners of my collection where it previously resided.

I like this Kubelik recording largely because it treads that middle path between the mildly bombastic and the cerebral performances of other recordings - just my preference.

I've still got the old fatboy set that I got for next to nothing years ago.


----------



## Enthusiast

L'Enfance du Christ from this set.


----------



## Georgieva

Neeme Järvi 
Shostakovich: Symphonies No. 11 & 12


----------



## Georgieva

*Sergei Prokofiev*
The complete symphonies
Neeme Järvi, Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Georgieva

Johan Halvorsen - Orchestral Works Vol. 1


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Georgieva

*Glazunov – Symphonies No.4 and No.7



*


----------



## Merl

Very fine recordings of K593 & K614 by the classy Klenke Quartet (augmented by Harald Schoneweg). Really enjoyed this disc to and from work today. Last day of term tomorrow. Yippee!


----------



## opus55

Vivaldi: Motezuma


----------



## Enthusiast

Another Berg concerto, this time with a fine Brahms concerto.


----------



## Philidor

Merl said:


> Very fine recordings of K593 & K614 by the classy Klenke Quartet (augmented by Harald Schoneweg). Really enjoyed this disc to and from work today.


Fully agreed. The quintets with the Klenkes are great.


Philidor said:


> Reworking some "Quartets of the Week" from 2022.


Vol. 2

*Nikolai Myaskovsky: String Quartet No. 13 A minor*

The Taneyev Quartet

*Tomás Bretón: String Quartet No. 3*

Bretón String Quartet

*














*


----------



## vincula

Merl said:


> Last day of term tomorrow. Yippee!


Same here for me, Merl. I can't wait. Will be playing some chops on my baritone sax with the music teacher's band tomorrow. The students love the Danish _julehygge_ thing. 

I do need a break though.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## 13hm13

*LISTENING AGAIN!!*

Perhaps my new fave version of AB's Tragic Symph. And Mr. Celibidache puts the CAPITAL "T" into Tragic!



13hm13 said:


> Bruckner, Münchner Philharmoniker, Sergiu Celibidache – Symphony No.8 (Live At Lisbon 1994 )


----------



## 13hm13

Alexander Grechaninov - Symphony No. 5; etc. (Valery Polyansky)


----------



## MartinDB

Most interestingly today, assorted Schnittke chamber music - piano trio, string quartet, piano quintet, violin sonatas.


----------



## Floeddie

*Igor Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring / City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, Sir Simon Rattle*


----------



## Malx

*Haydn, Symphony No 92 'Oxford' - Freiburger Barockorchester, René Jacobs.*

Very tasty.


----------



## Art Rock

*Pēteris Vasks: Vox Amoris, Distant Light, Lonely Angel (Sinfonietta Riga, Juha Kangas, Alina Pogostkina, Wergo)*

Three concertante works for violin and orchestra on one CD. Distant Light is a full-blown violin concerto, which has received a number of recordings already. Vox Amoris is a Suite for violin and strings, and has moments of amazing beauty, but also more beefy passages. A delightful work. Lonely Angel is very much worthwhile as well. Excellent CD.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

A program of prodigious piano playing prowess.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing...brought on by a recent thread about it:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
New York PO
Bernstein*

From this long OOP set -










And then more *Sibelius* --- some excerpts from this disc:


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Alban Berg
String Quartet

Anton Webern
5 Movements for String Quartet*


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 88 in G major, No. 89 in F major, and No. 90 in C major
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer


----------



## haziz

*Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107*
_
Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy








_


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonio Vivaldi: Cello Concerti Vol. 2 (City of London Sinfonia, Nicholas Kraemer, Raphael Wallfisch, Keith Hurvey, Naxos)*

A generous helping of six of Vivaldi's Cello Concerti (including one for two celli). To my taste, these Cello Concerti (there are four CD's of them on Naxos) are the best that Vivaldi composed.


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Violin Concerto No 2 BWV 1042 - Isabelle Faust (violin), Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin.*

Beautiful playing.


----------



## Knorf

*Igor Stravinsky: *_Le Sacre du printemps_
Orchestre symphonique de Montréal, Charles Dutoit


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107*
> 
> _Mstislav Rostropovich (cello)
> Philadelphia Orchestra
> Eugene Ormandy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


What do you think of Weinberg's music? Have you explored it in any depth? If you like Shostakovich, then Weinberg might be up your alley. I won't even bother suggesting Gubaidulina or Schnittke as I know you don't like a lot of avant-garde composers, but Shostakovich looms over these two composers as well (in different ways).


----------



## Knorf

*Jacques Danican Philidor: *_Marche de Timbales*_
*Marc-Antoine Charpentier: *_Te Deum_
*Marie Ange Petit
Véronique Gens, Gilles Ragon, Jean-Paul Fouchécourt, Bernard Deletré
Les Arts Florissants, William Christie


----------



## haziz

Neo Romanza said:


> What do you think of Weinberg's music? Have you explored it in any depth? If you like Shostakovich, then Weinberg might be up your alley. I won't even bother suggesting Gubaidulina or Schnittke as I know you don't like a lot of avant-garde composers, but Shostakovich looms over these two composers as well (in different ways).



In depth, no. But I have listened to some of his symphonies and compositions and have been following Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla's developing recording cycle. A fine composer but not at the level of Shostakovich from what I have heard. Speaking of other 20th century Russian composers, I have developed an appreciation for Kabalevsky and Myaskovsky as composers, although again they do not rise to the level of Shostakovich. Of course Myaskovsky is barely 20th century, having been born in 1881.


----------



## Art Rock

*Tomás Luis de Victoria: Devotion to our Lady (The Sixteen, Harry Christophers, Coro)*

The first of a number of Victoria CD's to replay and catalogue. Tomás Luis de Victoria (1548 - 1611) was the most famous Spanish composer of the Renaissance, and for me the most rewarding composer of that time frame regardless of nationality. This CD contains Salve Regina, Missa Salve, Ave maris stella, Alma Redemptoris Mater, Regina caeli laetare, Ave Maria, and Magnificat.

That's it for today for me. Goodnight.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Toshiro Mayuzumi:* Concerto for Percussion and Wind Instruments
American Wind Symphony Orchestra, Robert Austin Boudreau

If my listening seems all over the place today, it's because I have a new amplifier and am busy testing and enjoying it.










*Samuel Barber: *_Toccata Festiva, _Op. 36
Olivier Latry
The Philadelphia Orchestra, Christoph Eschenbach


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> In depth, no. But I have listened to some of his symphonies and compositions and have been following Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla's developing recording cycle. A fine composer but not at the level of Shostakovich from what I have heard. Speaking of other 20th century Russian composers, I have developed an appreciation for Kabalevsky and Myaskovsky as composers, although again they do not rise to the level of Shostakovich. Of course Myaskovsky is barely 20th century, having been born in 1881.


Myaskovsky died in 1950 so he wasn't "barely 20th Century" --- anyway, I like his music, too. Kabalevsky is excellent as well. What do you think of Popov? Shchedrin? We'll have to agree to disagree about Weinberg. I think he was at the level of Shostakovich, it's just that his own circumstances didn't put him into the limelight when there's evidence that he most definitely should've been given more attention. His SQ cycle is one of the landmarks of 20th Century chamber music, IMHO. His symphonies and concerti also demonstrate considerable talent. I'd reconsider your opinion, I think he deserves that much at least.


----------



## Branko

Immortal Bach on the Violoncello da Spalla - absolutely delightful. I can never get enough of that bottom string sonority.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
Lisa Batiashvili, violin
Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Yannick Nézet-Séguin*










Damn! This is quite a fine performance. Batiashvili has one of the most gorgeous violin tones I've ever heard. This tone is on all of her recordings. Mesmerizing really. The twists and turns of this concerto are handled with great ease and the accompaniment from Nézet-Séguin and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe is superb. Lovely audio quality, too.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing --- inspired by my own thread on this particular symphony:

*Langgaard
Symphony No. 6, BVN 165, "Det Himmelrivende"
Arthur Rubinstein Philharmonic
Stupel*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Les noces
Mass
Anny Mory (soprano), John Mitchinson (tenor), Paul Hudson (bass (vocal)), Martha Argerich (piano), Krystian Zimerman (piano), Cyprien Katsaris (piano), Homero Francesch (piano), Patricia Parker (mezzo-soprano), Nicholas Cleobury (chorus master)
English Bach Festival Percussion Ensemble, English Bach Festival Chorus
Leonard Bernstein*

_







_


----------



## fluteman

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 180386
> 
> 
> *Unico Wilhelm, Count Van Wassenaer Obdam* (1692-1766): *Concerti Armonici 1-6* (publ. 1740, formerly attrib. to Pergolesi), as recorded in 1981 by the *Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields*, conducted by Sir *Neville Marriner*.
> 
> Enjoyable, middle-of-the-road baroque concertos by this 18th century Dutch diplomat. These remind me of Bach's Brandenburg concertos, only with fixed instrumentation of small string orchestra with basso continuo. I was surprised to see the amount of different recordings available of this work on Presto.
> View attachment 180387


Great music, but I recently did a deep dive on the Wassenaer attribution, which seems now to be generally accepted as fact, and it seems far from convincing to me. Ironically, the story behind the attribution to Wassenaer is remarkably similar to the story behind the attribution of the poem 'Twas The Night Before Christmas to Clement Clarke Moore, but even more questionable. I wonder if any of you have researched this.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Carl Nielsen: *Symphony No. 4, Op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Royal Danish Orchestra, Paavo Berglund

This sensational performance is probably still my favorite.


----------



## haziz

Elgar's and Anna Clyne's Cello Concertos were written exactly 100 years apart in 1919 and 2019, and represent some of my favorite concertante works for cello. The Elgar is in fact my favorite cello concerto of all time, and Anna Clyne's DANCE is my favorite 21st century composition in any genre. I suspect the Elgar is widely known to the TC community, but if you have not listened to Anna Clyne's more recent concerto, I can highly recommend that you do so. It is excellent! I am still a little uncertain why it is called DANCE rather than being called a cello concerto. I may try to track down the 'CD' booklet (I have always streamed it) and try to finally solve the mystery.


----------



## MusicSybarite

haziz said:


> Elgar's and Anna Clyne's Cello Concertos (DANCE) were written exactly 100 years apart in 1919 and 2019, and represent some of my favorite concertante works for cello. The Elgar is in fact my favorite cello concerto of all time, and Anna Clyne's is my favorite 21st century composition in any genre. I suspect the Elgar is widely known to the TC community, but if you have not listened to Anna Clyne's more recent concerto, I can highly recommend that you do so.


The Clyne is indeed phenomenal. Another work in a similar spirit is Dobrinka Tabakova's Cello Concerto.


----------



## Bkeske

Back to my latest RCO Live set. Almost through it. Excellent set.

Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra 
Live The Radio Recordings 2000-2010
RCO Live/ Radio Netherlands Music

Anthology Of The Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra - 7

CD #12

Messiaen - Les Offrandes Oubliées (1930), Méditation Symphonique Pour Orchestre, conducted by George Benjamin
Zuidam - Extrêmement Lent (Avec Une Grande Pitié Et Un Grand Amour), conducted by Ingo Metzmacher
Debussy - La Mer (1903-05) - Trois Esquisses Symphoniques, conducted by Bernard Haitink
van Keulen - Fünf Tragische Lieder (2007) Auf Gedichte Von Anna Enquist, Für Bariton And Orchestra, conducted by Lothar Zagrosek. Detlef Roth, baritone


----------



## Knorf

*Ludwig van Beethoven: *String Quartet No. 10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 "Harp"
Quartetto Italiano


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I'm not too familiar with his music, but thanks to Qobuz I can check him out. There's some rather gritty stuff on this new release--"Octopus Rex" for 8 cellos would work as a horror movie soundtrack! Excellent sound. (24/192)


----------



## haziz

*Dobrinka Tabakova: Concerto for Violoncello and Strings








*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Dobrinka Tabakova: Concerto for Violoncello and Strings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


For me, one of the finest concerti for cello written in the last 20 years. It's a marvelous work. The middle movement (_Longing_) is especially moving.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two long-time favorite VCs:

*Elgar
Violin Concerto in B minor, Op. 61
Hilary Hahn, violin
LSO
Davis*










*Korngold
Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35
Gil Shaham, violin
LSO
Previn*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky

The Nutcracker, Op. 71 (complete ballet)

Andre Previn
London Symphony Orchestra*


----------



## Bkeske

Chailly conducts Mahler - The Symphonies
Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra / Radio-Symphonie-Orchester Berlin
DECCA 12 CD Box, 2005

CD #8/9

Symphony No. 8 In E Flat Major "Symphony Of A Thousand"


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Charles Gounod

Symphony No. 1 in D major
Symphony No. 2 in E flat major
Faust - Ballet music

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Sir Neville Marriner*

Beautiful!


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Fibich: Symphony No. 3

Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra, Marek Stilec


----------



## Kiki

*Franz Liszt *
_Piano Concerto No. 1 S.124 _
*Martha Argerich 
Orchestra della Svizzera Italiana 
Ion Marin *
Rec. 2004 Live
DG

Dazzling!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some various clarinet/piano and flute/piano works from *Koechlin* from this set:


----------



## opus55

Various composers and arrangers

Janine Jansen, violin (12 Stradivari)
Antonio Pappano, Piano


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Handel - Messiah
Hogwood/Academy of Ancient Music; Nelson, Kirkby, Watkinson, Elliot, Thomas










Lutoslawski - 20 Polish Christmas Carols
Wit/Polish National RSO; Pasichnyk, Rappe


----------



## Rogerx

Milhaud: La création du monde - Koechlin: Vers la voûte étoilée - Ward: Fumes - Elgar: Enigma Variations

philharmonie zuidnederland, Duncan Ward



Elgar: Enigma Variations, Op. 36
Koechlin: Vers la voûte étoilée
Milhaud: La Création du Monde, Op. 81
Ward, D: Fumes


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Stokowski conducts Wager, Scriabin and Amirov


----------



## Art Rock

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg: The Complete String Quartets (Quatuor Danel, CPO, 6 CD's)*

The coming days I will start the day with the string quartets of Weinberg, from the complete set on CPO. Today it is the fifth CD, with quartets 5, 9 and 14.


----------



## Viardots

*Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 28-36, 38-41
Staatskapelle Dresden
Sir Colin Davis*, conductor 
Decca (originally on Philips)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Closing out the night with the following:

*Debussy
Estampes
Javier Perianes*










*Britten
Simple Symphony, Op. 4 (string quartet version)
The Britten Quartet*


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Symphony No 9 - Melanie Diener (soprano), Petra Lang (mezzo), Endrik Wottrich (tenor) & Dietrich Henschel (bass), La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale Gent & Orchestre des Champs-Élysées, Philippe Herreweghe.*

It took me a long time to enjoy this symphony but now I'm enjoying the many different approaches to the work. Herreweghe uses a smaller orchestra which along with his historically informed approach results in a light, rhythmically taut performance.


----------



## sAmUiLc

https://classicalpippo9.blogspot.com/2021/11/halina-czerny-stefanska-chopin.html


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven Trilogy 2: Childhood

See Siang Wong (piano, cadenza)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Roger Norrington


Beethoven: Piano Concerto in E flat major, WoO 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata in C major, WoO 51
Beethoven: Piano Sonatina in D major, WoO 47, No. 3 (Kurfürsten)
Beethoven: Piano Sonatina in Eb major, WoO 47, No. 1 (Kurfürsten)
Beethoven: Rondo for Piano & Orchestra in B flat major, WoO 6
Beethoven: Variations (6) in F major on a Swiss Song, WoO 64
Beethoven: Variations (9) on a March by Dressler, WoO 63


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ah, what the hell, one more for the night --- another performance of *Sibelius' 2nd symphony*, but this time with *Davis* and the *Bostonians*:










One of my favorite performances of this symphony, although, to be fair, I have several. Davis' Sibelius was my first foray into this composer's music when I bought these two Philips 2-CD sets about 15 years ago:


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 135 - Tokyo String Quartet.*

I always think of these later Tokyo recordings as beautifully polished performances but not superficial. If sound quality is important to you give these a listen.


----------



## Knorf

*Giuseppe Verdi: *_Don Carlos_
Roberto Alagna, Thomas Hampson, Karita Mattila, José van Dam, Waltraud Meier
Théâtre du Chàtelet, Antonio Pappano


----------



## sAmUiLc

Schwanengesang


----------



## Rogerx

Great Violinists - Joseph Szigeti

Joseph Szigeti (violin)

London Philharmonic Orchestra, Philharmonia Orchestra, Orchestre de la Société des Concerts du Conservatoire, Paris, Thomas Beecham, Constant Lambert, Charles Munch



Bartók: Portrait, Op. 5 No. 1
Bartók: Two Portraits Op. 5
Bloch, E: Violin Concerto in A minor
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19


----------



## Ulalume!Ulalume!

_All that is good is easy, everything divine runs with light feet._


----------



## Rogerx

Delibes: Coppelia/Massenet: Le Carillon - Ballet

L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, The National Philharmonic Orchestra, Richard Bonynge


----------



## sAmUiLc

Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Bernada Fink / Gerald Finley / Sophie Karthäuser / Wolfgang Holzmair.. / Arnold Schönberg Chor / Concentus Musicus Wien / Nikolaus Harnoncourt
on CD-R


----------



## Montarsolo

Rachmaninov, 3 Preludes, barcarolle, melodie, Shura Cherkassky. Recorded may 1995. The back of the CD says: The solo piano works performed here by Shura Cherkassky were the final recordings made by this legendary pianist.


----------



## Art Rock

*Claude Vivier: Prologue Pour Un Marco Polo, Bouchara, Zipang, Lonely Child (Asko Ensemble, Schönberg Ensemble, Reinbert de Leeuw et al, Philips)*

Claude Vivier (1948 - 1983) was a Canadian contemporary composer and pianist. I bought this CD when it was released in the mid nineties, together with two others in the same series by de Leeuw on Philips. These were among my first attempts at contemporary classical music (together with some Kronos Quartet CD's), and I still remember my reaction at the time: I found Gubaidulina amazing, Ustvolskaya strange but fascinating, and Vivier just weird. A few decades later I still stand by my judgement of the two ladies, but I've learned to appreciate the Vivier soundscapes as well.


----------



## Chilham

A bunch of disparate stuff today. First-up, one that I missed earlier in the year:









Schubert: Quartetsatz
Jerusalem Quartet

Premiered this day 1934:









Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé
Neeme Järvi, Scottish National Orchestra

To celebrate the solstice:









Vivaldi: "Winter", from Il Cementi dell'Armonica e dell'Invenzione, the Four Seasons
Adrian Chandler, La Serenissima

Continuing my 'Journey'. It's been a consistently good week so far. I hope this will continue the trend:









Tavener: The Protecting Veil
Gennadi Rozhdestvensky & London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Montarsolo

Rachmaninov, piano concerto no. 1, Ashkenazy, Haitink


----------



## Montarsolo

Schubert, four impromptus for piano, D 899, Murray Perahia


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - IMHO, I was listening to this piece:

*Luigi Chérubini: String Quartet No. 4 E major (1835)*

Hausmusik London


----------



## Tsaraslondon

Orchestral music by Australian composer Malcolm Williamson.


----------



## Rogerx

Telemann: The Grand Concertos for Mixed Instruments Vol. 6

La Stagione Frankfurt, Michael Schneider

Telemann: Concerto TWV 53:A2 in A major for flute, violin, cello, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Concerto TWV 54:Es1 in E flat major for 2 horns, 2 violins, strings & b.c.
Telemann: Septet (Concerto) TWV 44:43 in B flat major for 3 oboes, 3 violins & b.c.
Telemann: Sinfonia melodica for 2 Oboes, Strings and Basso Continuo in C, TWV 50:2
Telemann: Sonata in E minor, TWV 50:4


----------



## Art Rock

*Sándor Veress: Hommage à Paul Klee, Piano Concerto, Csardas (Budapest Festival Orchestra, Heinz Holliger, Dénes Várjon, András Schiff, Teldec)*

Hommage à Paul Klee is a jazz-infused work in seven movements for two pianos and orchestra - a concerto in all but name, and one of my favourite works for this combination. The Concerto for piano, strings and percussion is a strong work as well. The six Csardas for solo piano are less interesting, but the other works make this a very desirable CD.


----------



## Bourdon

Sacrati (1605-1650)

Proserpina

When I hear her sing I'm glad I'm alive.


----------



## Bourdon

Schubert

CD 1


----------



## Rogerx

Cello Concerto 'Three Continents' & Shostakovich: Cello Concerto No. 2

Jan Vogler (cello), WDR Sinfonieorchester

Mariinsky (Kirov) Orchestra, Cristian Macelaru, Valéry Gergiev


----------



## haydnguy

Elgar (1857-1934)

Barbirbolli



CD 3 - 65'37"

-- 1. *Falstaff* (Symphonic Study in C Minor Op. 68

Hallé Orchestra
Recorded June 1964


-- 2.* Cockaigne (in London Town)* Concert Overture Op. 40

Philharmonia Orchestra
Recorded August 1962

-- 3. *Froissart* Concert Overture Op. 19

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Recorded in July 1966


----------



## Enthusiast

L'Enfance du Christ seems to be my Christmay work this year (although I may still venture to Bach in a day or two). I love this account.


----------



## haziz

*Kabelevsky - Concertos*
_
Lydia Mordkovitch (violin), Raphael Wallfisch (cello)
Scottish National Orchestra, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Neeme Järvi, Bryden Thomson_


----------



## haydnguy

Elgar (1857-1934)

Barbirbolli



CD 3 - 65'37"

-- 1. Falstaff (Symphonic Study in C Minor Op. 68

Hallé Orchestra
Recorded June 1964


-- 2. Cockaigne (in London Town) Concert Overture Op. 40

Philharmonia Orchestra
Recorded August 1962

-- 3. Froissart (Concert Overture Op. 19

New Philharmonia Orchestra
Recorded in July 1966


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols, On Christmas Night, The First Nowell (City of London Sinfonia, Joyful Company of Singers, Richard Hickox, Sarah Fox, Roderick Williams. Chandos)*

Bah! Humbug!

This was not planned, but in selecting the RVW CD's I still need to replay and catalogue, this one came up. Well, there are far worse Christmas inspired works than these. I actually quite enjoyed them.
Maybe I'll get into the Christmas spirit after all (probably not though).


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante

Czech Chamber Orchestra, Michael Halász


Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphonies Concertante, Op. 9 No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 1
Saint-Georges: Symphony Concertante, Op. 10, No. 2
Saint-Georges: Symphony in G Major, Op. 11 No. 1


----------



## Bourdon

CD 1

I used to hear this music on the radio, you get sucked back in time just like the music of Leroy Anderson


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83
András Schiff: Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment (2019)

Still tickled by Schiff's transition from playing Bach on _modern_ instruments for most of his career, to now playing Beethoven, Brahms, and Schubert on _period_ instruments. I consider this performance a triumph.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Kiki

*Franz Liszt*
_Années de pèlerinage - troisième année S.163_
*Lazar Berman *
Rec. 1977
DG

Most of the time it is like Berman was trying to shred an onion with a cleaver.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Debussy pieces from this set: _Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune_, _Nocturnes _(1 & 2), _Images_, _Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien _(symphonic fragments). Wonderful.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2

New Zealand Symphony Orchestra, Pietari Inkinen


Sibelius: Karelia Suite, Op. 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 2*
Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra and Chorus (1976)
Carol Neblett, soprano; Marilyn Horne, mezzo-soprano

I was about to listen to his 1992 Vienna recording but ended up going for this older recording instead, part of the series of Mahler recordings Abbado made for Deutsche Grammophon with feathers on the cover. As far as I know, this feather series, made with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra and the Vienna Philharmonic, was complete except for the Eighth symphony. I don't own this recording; I'm streaming it and this is the first time I've heard it. I'm enjoying this process of going back to some of Abbado's older recordings through the lens of his more recent Mahler recordings made with the Berlin Philharmonic.


----------



## jambo

My Bohm DG box finally arrived, I listened to some of the Mozart symphonies on the Blu-ray Audio disc last night and then some Tchaikovsky tonight. I haven't listened to the 4th in a while and really enjoyed this performance.

*Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 4 in F minor, Op. 36

Karl Bohm
London Symphony Orchestra
1977


----------



## Malx

*Maxwell Davies, String Quartets Nos 3 & 4 - Maggini Quartet.*
The more I listen the more I am liking these 'Naxos' quartets. On first listen they may not be the easiest of works but are rewarding my efforts. 

Interesting pieces.


----------



## Enthusiast

The Morley section of this 2 CD set.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Art Rock

*Tomás Luis de Victoria: The Call of the Beloved (The Sixteen, Harry Christophers, Coro)*

The second of a number of CD's from my favourite Renaissance composer to replay and catalogue. This CD contains Laetatus sum (motet), Missa Laetatus sum, Veni creator spiritus, Vadam et circuibo civitatem, Vidi speciosam, Ad caenam Agni providi, and Magnificat Sexti.


----------



## Rogerx

The Cats' Duet and other arias, duets and trios

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (bass-baritone), Elisabeth Schwarzkopf (soprano), Victoria de los Angeles (soprano)

Gerald Moore (piano)

Brahms: Vergebliches Ständchen, Op. 84 No. 4
Mozart: Piu non si trovano, K549
Rossini: Duetto buffo di due gatti (Comic Duet for Two Cats)
Rossini: Soirées Musicales
Schubert: Abschied, D 957 No. 7
Schubert: An die Musik D547
Schubert: Im Abendrot, D799
Schubert: Nachtviolen D752 (Mayrhofer)
Schumann: Four Duets Op. 78
Wolf, H: Sonne der Schlummerlosen


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Haydn: String Quartets Nos. "Sun Quartets " Op. 20 Nos. 4-6. Kodaly Quartet. Naxos.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Myaskovsky, Symphony No. 5*


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 6 (with nods to the first day of Winter)_

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco -The Winter's Tale Overture (Penny/Naxos CD)
Darke - In the bleak mid-winter (Lumsden/Nimbus CD)
Prokofiev - Troika Song from "Lieutenant Kije" (Previn/Telarc CD)
Ives - December (Smith/Columbia LP)
Stravinsky - Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her" (Igor/Columbia LP)
Poulenc - O magnum mysterium (Shaw/Telarc CD)
Linde - Pensieri sopra un cantico vecchio* (Hirokami/BIS CD)*

_**the cantico is "Es ist ein Ros' entspungen"*_


----------



## haziz

*Walton: Violin Sonata*

_Tasmin Little, Piers Lane_
Recorded: 13-15 December 2012
Recording Venue: Potton Hall, Dunwich, Suffolk, UK
Work length 22:45


----------



## jim prideaux

Seasonal to my ears ( who knows why).....

Jarvi in Bamberg.......Glazunov 4th.


----------



## Enthusiast

Vaughan Williams proving as a conductor that he really meant his 4th symphony to come out as it did. And Barbirolli giving us an excellent VW 5th. These are old recordings but Dutton have done a good job on them.


----------



## Rogerx

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 8 in C minor, Op. 65

Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Symphonie en fa Urbs Roma
Orchestre National de France
Cristian Mǎcelaru*










This is my favorite set of the Saint-Saëns symphonies. For years, there was only one complete cycle of these works, which was with Jean Martinon and the Orchestre National de l’ORTF on EMI. Nowadays, there are several besides Martinon: Kantorow (BIS), Soustrot (Naxos) and the one I'm currently listening to: Mǎcelaru on Warner.


----------



## jim prideaux

jim prideaux said:


> Seasonal to my ears ( who knows why).....
> 
> Jarvi in Bamberg.......Glazunov 4th.


And on to the 5th.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Christmas music. Yet another freebie CD from Classic CD. Entitled " Christmas Classics from Chant to Carols". Includes Carreras, Domingo, Kitby and the Choir of Westminster Abbey.


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonio Vivaldi: The Four Seasons for harp and orchestra (The Orchestra of Flanders, Rudolf Werthen, Yolanda Kondonassis, Telarc)*

I made a bit of fun recently of having been given a flute version of the Four Seasons - this one is on me. Flashback: when I started to explore classical music around 1985 I was looking for discounted LP records (my first CD player was in 1986). I picked up a cheap one with Vivaldi's Four Seasons - one of the few classical compositions I had heard of. It was actually a version for harp and orchestra (not this one), but I had no idea that this was not the normal version. When I saw this CD in a thrift store years ago, I had to get it for nostalgic reasons. It's actually a pretty successful transcription imo. The CD also contains a version for harp of Bach's Suite for Lute (BWV 996).


----------



## Neo Romanza

@Art Rock I'm surprised to see a Christmas-themed avatar from you as I thought you were of the Ebenezer Scrooge variety.


----------



## Art Rock

Yes, I played a Christmas themed CD today without planning to (RVW, part of my regular project), and this RVW Christmas image came up searching for a link to the album cover. It was too good not to use.

And he has a grumpy look, so that fits.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Sonata No. 21* in C major, Op. 53, “Waldstein”
Alfred Brendel, piano (1993)








Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Sonata No. 23* in F minor, Op. 57, “Appassionata”
Wilhelm Kempff, piano (1964)









Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Sonata No. 1* in F minor, Op. 2, No. 1
Artur Schnabel, piano (1934)


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

Los Angeles Philharmonic, Gustavo Dudamel


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## jim prideaux

Alsop and the LPO.

Brahms 3rd Symphony and the Haydn Variations.

Possibly an under appreciated cycle.....on Naxos and not necessarily 'big names' ?


----------



## Malx

New arrival.
*Mozart, Piano Quartet K 478 & Fauré, Piano Quartet No 1 Op 15 - Evgeny Kissin & Emerson String Quartet.*

Live recordings from April 2018. 
Good sound + Good performance = Happy Malx.


----------



## Enthusiast

Sooner than I thought I have turned to Christmas Bach.


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now for a mini-marathon of works from *Reynaldo Hahn*:

*Douze Rondels
Stephen Varcoe (baritone), Graham Johnson (piano), Dame Felicity Lott (soprano), Susan Bickley (mezzo-soprano)
The London Schubert Chorale
Stephen Layton*

_









*Violin Sonata in C major*_
*Charles Sewart, Stephen Coombs*

_









*Concerto provençal*_
*Julien Vern (flute), François Lemoine (clarinet), Frank Sibold (bassoon), Julien Desplanque (horn)
Orchestre des Pays de Savoie
Nicolas Chalvin*

_









*Piano Concerto in E major*_
*Shani Diluka (piano)
Orchestre de Chambre de Paris
Hervé Niquet*

_









*O mon bel inconnu*_
*Éléonore Pancrazi (mezzo-soprano), Olivia Doray (soprano), Véronique Gens (soprano), Carl Ghazarossian (tenor), Thomas Dolié (baritone), Jean-Christophe Lanièce (baritone), Yoann Dubruque (baritone)
Orchestre National Avignon-Provence
Samuel Jean*

_







_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Charles Villiers Stanford: The Blue Bird
Netherlands Chamber Choir / Uwe Gronostay
on CD-R


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scarlatti, Sonatas*

I don't know how historically accurate Pletnev is, but he uses the articulation and dynamics of the piano to make every piece compelling.


----------



## Chilham

Higdon: Violin Concerto
Vasily Petrenko, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, Hilary Hahn


----------



## Floeddie

*Witold Lutoslawski *- Symphonies Nos. 1 & 4 / Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra; Hannu Lintu, Conductor


----------



## Philidor

Again some music for advent.

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland BWV 61
Nun komm, der Heiden Heiland BWV 62*

Gerlinde Sämann, Petra Noskaiová, Christoph Genz, Jan van der Crabben
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken










IMO I like the one-voice-to-a-part approach. However, I think I like the earthy playing of the strings even more.


----------



## elgar's ghost

For the next few days it's Rafael Kubelik's celebrated DG Mahler cycle.​
Featured singers:

Symphony no.2: Edith Mathis (sop.), Norma Proctor (alt.) and the Bavarian RSO (Munich) Choir
Symphony no.3: Marjorie Thomas (alt.), female members of the Bavarian RSO (Munich) Choir and the Tölz Boys' Choir
Symphony no.4: Elsie Morison (sop.)
Symphony no.8: Martina Arroyo (sop.), Erna Spoorenberg (sop.), Edith Mathis, (sop.) Norma Proctor (alt.), Julia Hamari (alt.), Donald Grobe (ten.), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (bar.), Franz Crass (bass), the Bavarian RSO (Munich) Choir, the North German RSO (Hamburg) Choir, the West German RSO (Cologne) Choir, boys of the Regensburg Cathedral Choir and the Women's Chorus of the Munich Motet Choir


----------



## Malx

*Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Finnish RSO, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.*

The fifth was one of the first Mahler symphonies I got to know, fell in then out of love with, now we are just very good friends. I tend to favour recordings that are more moderate in their approach - nothing too outrageous and certainly not one where the conductor treats the adagietto as something to be stretched to its breaking point. 
While the orchestra and conductor may not have obvious Mahlerian credentials I rather like this recording.


----------



## starthrower

Symphony No. 4 / Concerto Grosso No.4 - Symphony No.5


----------



## Chilham

Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera
Andrew Parrott, Scottish Chamber Orchestra, Gwion Thomas, Adey Grummet, Frances McCafferty, Adrian Thompson


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach: *_Keyboard Exercise, consisting of an Aria with Diverse Variations, _BWV 988
Mahan Esfahani

Wonderful!


----------



## Enthusiast

I have a special love for the *Brahms Haydn Variations *and the one from the LSO with Monteux is really and truly an excellent account. Their *Sibelius 2 *- it was the first one I heard (way back when I was around 12) - is also very special to me.


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Vierne: Chamber Music (Francois Kerdoncuff, Olivier Gardon, Alexis Galpérine, Yvan Chiffoleau, Christian Moreaux, Odile Carracilly, Pascale Zanlonghi, Quatuor Phillips, Timpani, 2 CD's)*

Louis Vierne is mainly remembered for his organ music, but here we have an overview of his chamber music, on a double CD. Playing the first CD now, containing Violin Sonata Op. 23, Rhapsodie for Harp Op. 25, Piano Quintet in C minor Op. 42, and 2 Pieces for viola and piano Op. 5.


----------



## haziz

*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 in E minor, Op. 39*
*Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43 *
*Sibelius: Symphony No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 82 *

_Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy_

Earlier today.


----------



## Georgieva

Bach

Sviatoslav Richter


----------



## haziz

*Walton: Troilus & Cressida. Symphonic Suite*

_City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra
Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla_
Recorded: 2019-10-09
Recording Venue: Elbphilharmonie, Hamburg


----------



## Georgieva

Franz Liszt 
Piano Concerto No. 1 and No.2


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Gustav Holst
Double Concerto*


----------



## Knorf

*Robert Schumann: *_Konzertstück für vier Hörner und großes Orchester _in F major, Op. 86
Johannes Dengler, Franz Draxinger, Rainer Schmitz, Maximilian Hochwimmer
Bayerisches Staatsorchester, Kent Nagano

One of Schumann's best compositions, in my opinion. This is a stunning performance and audiophile recording!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mozart, Symphony No. 40*

This is too slow, but as with most of Klemperer, it's keeping my attention anyway.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Symphony No. 6 in E-flat minor, Op. 111
BSO
Leinsdorf*










Smoldering performance!


----------



## Knorf

*Pierre Boulez: *_Notations I-IV _for orchestra
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado

These insanely great pieces changed my life forever, when I first heard them on this album.


----------



## Malx

*Arriaga, String Quartet No 3 - Voces String Quartet.








*


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Symphonies No. 1 and No. 11 (Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Carl St. Clair, CPO)*

After his concertos, string quartets, Choros, Bachianas Brasileiras and piano works, it's now time for the symphonies of the Brazilian master. First at bat: Symphony No. 1 "The Unexpected" (1916) and Symphony No. 11 (1955).


----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6 in A minor
Wiener Philharmoniker, Pierre Boulez

This stunning recording of the Sixth from 1995 is the first I was able to acknowledge as being truly great, after Bernstein; it was the gateway for me to accept a wider variety of interpretations of this symphony. My favorites now also include Kubelík, Abbado, Jansons, and Iván Fischer, to name a few.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Pierre Boulez* - Notations & Piano Sonatas
Pi-Hsien Chen - piano


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Sonata No. 29* in B flat major, Op. 106, “Hammerklavier”
Wilhelm Kempff, piano (1951)

I still like the Kempff's stereo cycle better for its sound, and I don't think the interpretations are that far apart between the two. Still, good to try both. Up next:









Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Igor Markevitch: Orchestre des Concerts Lamoureux (20–24 Nov. 1958)

Recording date was kind of hard to find so I put it in full here, in case I want to look back at it. I don't really know anything about Markevitch, but the Yellow Label with the Red Stereo piqued my interest. If I like it, I might listen to his (mono) Brahms First, recorded 19–21 Dec. 1956 with the Symphony of the Air in Manhattan. The fact that I'm still discovering new recordings of repertoire this familiar is a testament to how much there is to explore in this world of classical music.


----------



## eljr

*The Night of Saint Nicholas*

A Medieval Liturgy for Advent
La Reverdie & I Cantori Gregoriani

*Release Date:* 17th Nov 2017
*Catalogue No:* A442
*Label:* Arcana
*Length:* 73 minutes


----------



## Faramundo

Why don't I listen to this more often ! So invigorating.


----------



## eljr

*Three Christmas Cantatas*

Geoffrey Bush, George Dyson & Britten
RCM Chamber Choir, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir David Willcocks, Copenhagen Boys’ Choir, Enid Simon (harp), Benjamin Britten

*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* HTGCD151
*Label:* Heritage
*Length:* 67 minutes


----------



## eljr

*Christmas*

Esther Abrami (violin), Anne-Gabrièle Douce

*Release Date:* 9th Dec 2022
*Catalogue No:* G0100049199229
*Label:* Sony
*Length:* 7 minutes 13 seconds


----------



## eljr

*Rossini: Messa di Gloria*

Eleonora Buratto (soprano), Teresa Iervolino (contralto), Lawrence Brownlee (tenor), Michael Spyres (tenor), Carlo Lepore (bass), Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


> Pappano and the combined choral and orchestral forces of the Accademia Nazionale de Santa Cecilia who exuberantly inhabit a work that seems determined to throw a wild, operatic flourish up to... — BBC Music Magazine, December 2022, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 7th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* 5419723452
*Label:* Warner Classics
*Length:* 61 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
14th October 2022









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2022









International Classical Music Awards
2023
Nominated - Choral Music


----------



## sAmUiLc

Wilhelm Stenhammar: Piano Concerto #2
Mari Kodama / Gothenburg SO / Kent Nagano
live.. on CD-R


----------



## eljr

*Il Tenore*

Freddie De Tommaso (tenor), with Lise Davidsen (soprano), Natalya Romaniw (soprano), Aigul Akhmetshina (mezzo)
Philharmonia Orchestra, Paolo Arrivabeni


> iHe starts with Tosca and proves a natural Puccinian, producing a steady stream of spun tone in ‘Recondita armonia’…Better yet is Cavaradossi’s ‘E lucevan le stelle’, as De Tommaso reveals himself... — BBC Music Magazine, September 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 24th Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4852945
*Label:* Decca
*Length:* 49 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
24th June 2022









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2022









International Classical Music Awards
2023
Nominated - Vocal Music


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Brahms, Symphony No. 3*

Furtwangler has been only caught on record conducting the 3rd twice (except for one in a private collection), and apparently he wasn't completely successful either time. With that caveat, personally, I like what I'm hearing, and I'll leave the niggling up to those who are smarter than I am.


----------



## Neo Romanza

First dip into this *Prokofiev Gergiev* opera set that I bought many years ago:

*The Fiery Angel, Op. 37
Galina Gorchakova (soprano), Mikhail Kit (tenor), Evgenia Perlasova-Verkovich (mezzo-soprano), Sergei Leiferkus (baritone), Larissa Diadkova (mezzo-soprano), Mikhail Kit (bass)
Mariinsky (Kirov) Orchestra
Valery Gergiev*










I have to say I'm impressed so far. After 15 years or so of listening to Prokofiev (mainly the ballets, concerti, symphonies, chamber works and solo piano music), I never listened to any of his operatic music and I'm starting to realize what a mistake this has been.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Very powerful post-Romantic music. Think of a super-charged, more chromatic Rachmaninoff with some occasional Impressionism.


----------



## vincula

Listening to these two lesser-known contemporary violin concertos impeccably played by Norwegian violinist Arve Tellefsen.










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
Igor Markevitch: Symphony of the Air (1956)

I'll give it a try. Markevitch's Brahms Fourth had quite an exhilarating finale. It also had the benefit of good stereo sound, which this recording does not have.


----------



## eljr

*Vitreous Body*

Philip Glass (Artist, Composer), Anthony Fiumara (Artist, Composer), & 1 more Format: Audio CD

Date First Available ‏ : ‎ October 28, 2022
Label ‏ : ‎ Orange Mountain Music
ASIN ‏ : ‎ B0BKTKD6YH
Number of discs ‏ : ‎ 1


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Sergei Prokofiev
Piano Concerto No.3*


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: assorted organ works
Michel Chapuis, organ (1966–1970)









Johannes Brahms: *Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel*, Op. 24
Wilhelm Kempff, piano (1957)


----------



## sAmUiLc

I don't listen to the last (4th) movement. I like it with three.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Clemens Non Papa, Missa Ecce Quam Bonum*

Clemens was in the generation after Josquin des Prez, and his music is characterized by pervasive imitation. This is a bright-sounding piece, wth the higher voices sounding bell-like.


----------



## fluteman

Today I took out this old favorite from 1969: two of Elliott Carter's greatest chamber music works, the Sonata for Flute, Oboe, Cello and Harpsichord (which I have played) and the Sonata for Cello and Piano. The album is worth getting just for the composer's own program notes on the front and back of the jacket (I assume the 1992 CD reissue retained these, or at least I hope so). Joel Krosnick, cellist in the cello sonata, studied with Claus Adam and succeeded him in the Juilliard String Quartet. The performances, made under the composer's supervision, are outstanding, as Carter himself acknowledges in his notes.


----------



## Kiki

Malx said:


> *Mahler, Symphony No 5 - Finnish RSO, Jukka-Pekka Saraste.*
> 
> The fifth was one of the first Mahler symphonies I got to know, fell in then out of love with, now we are just very good friends. I tend to favour recordings that are more moderate in their approach - nothing too outrageous and certainly not one where the conductor treats the adagietto as something to be stretched to its breaking point.
> While the orchestra and conductor may not have obvious Mahlerian credentials I rather like this recording.


Saraste may not be a mega star stick waver, but I think his Mahlers (#5x2, #6, and esp. his #9) are excellent. As you said, there's nothing outrageous. No theatrical moaning either. Very sensible in my opinion.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

A virtuoso of the first order. Haydn B minor Sonata, Beethoven "Moonlight," Brahms Paganini Variations Book 1, and Rachmaninoff Sonata No.2.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing this entire *Hindemith* disc:










Again, I'm reminded that I just don't spend enough time with Hindemith. He's such an outstanding composer. I own many of these Wergo recordings and they're worth their weight in gold in that there's some works that only they have recorded.


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Piano Concerto No. 5* in E flat major, Op. 73, “Emperor”
Hans Richter-Haaser, piano; István Kertész: Philharmonia Orchestra (1960)


----------



## Kiki

*Aulis Sallinen*
_Symphony No. 5_
*Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz
Ari Rasilainen*
Rec. 2004
CPO

Nice.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Music For A While - Baroque Melodies


Music For A While - Baroque Melodies. DG Archiv: 4775114. Buy Presto CD or download online. Anne Sofie Von Otter (Soprano), Jakob Lindberg (guitar & lute), Anders Ericson (theorbo) & Jory Vinikour (harpsichord & organ)



www.prestomusic.com


----------



## Rogerx

Abel: Sonatas

Sonatas from the Maltzan Collection

Krzysztof Firlus (viola da gamba), Anna Firlus (harpsichord), Tomasz Pokrzywinski (baroque cello)


Abel, C F: Viola da Gamba Sonata in A minor, A2:57A
Abel, C F: Viola da Gamba Sonata in D, A2:50
Abel, C F: Viola da Gamba Sonata in D, A2:75
Abel, C F: Viola da gamba sonata in G minor, A2:56A
Abel, C F: Viola da Gamba Sonata in G, A2:72
Abel, C F: Viola da Gamba Sonata in G, AB:68A


----------



## Neo Romanza

Closing the night out with some back-to-back *Vaughan Williams* works:

*Flos campi
Cecil Aronowitz, viola
Jacques Orchestra
The Choir Of King's College, Cambridge

Sancta Civitas
Ian Partridge, John-Shirley Quirk
London Symphony Orchestra
The Bach Choir

Sir David Willcocks*

Both works from this set -










*A Pastoral Symphony
Yvonne Kenny, soprano
London Symphony Orchestra
Bryden Thomson*

From this set -










All of these works hail from a period of three years - 1922 through 1925. A fascinating period in RVW's development as a composer. To me, these works reflect his time in WWI or, at least, try to counter that horrific time with some reflection and hope, but also some anger for those who have died in such a senseless war. Interestingly enough, RVW said of all his choral pieces that _Sancta Civitas_ was his personal favorite.


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini - Music for Double Bass and Piano Volume 1

Andrew Burashko (piano) & Joel Quarrington (double bass)

Bottesini: Allegretto Capriccio alla Chopin
Bottesini: Allegro di Concerto alla Mendelssohn
Bottesini: Bolero
Bottesini: Capriccio à la Chopin
Bottesini: Capriccio di Bravura
Bottesini: Elegy in D
Bottesini: Introduzione e bolero
Bottesini: Introduzione e gavotta
Bottesini: Melodia
Bottesini: Reverie
Bottesini: Romanza Drammatica
Bottesini: Romanza Patetica


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Schumann: Piano Concerto / Strauss: Burleske


----------



## Art Rock

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg: The Complete String Quartets (Quatuor Danel, CPO, 6 CD's)*

Once more I am starting the day with the string quartets of Weinberg, from the complete set on CPO. Today it is the sixth and last CD, with quartets 2, 12 and 17.


----------



## Rogerx

Puccini: Messa di Gloria

Roberto Alagno, Thomas Hampson

London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus, Antonio Pappano


*Giacomo Puccini (22 December 1858- 29 November 1924) *


----------



## sAmUiLc

Hille Perl, Lee Santana - Marin Marais - Pour La Violle Et Le Théorbe


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the CD release of "Pour La Violle Et Le Théorbe" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Berlioz - L‘enfance du Christ
Davis/Melbourne SO; Cooke, Staples, Williams, Brook









Shostakovich - String Quartets 7 and 8, Piano Quintet
Prazak Quartet; Koroliov, piano


----------



## Chilham

Premiered this day 1789:









Mozart: Clarinet Quintet
Isabelle Van Keulen, Sharon Kam, Ulrike-Anima Mathé, Volker Jacobsen, Gustav Rivinius

Premiered in a 'mega-concert' this day 1808:









Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4
Daniel Harding, Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Maria João Pires









Beethoven: Symphony No. 5
Manfred Honeck, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra









Beethoven: Symphony No. 6 "Pastoral"
Manfred Honeck, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra

Premiered this day 1894:









Debussy: Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un Faune
John Wilson, Sinfonia of London


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Another post-Beethoven quartet:

*Luigi Chérubini: String Quartet No. 5 F major (1835)*

Hausmusik London


----------



## Rogerx

Berlioz - L’Enfance du Christ & Romeo & Juliet

Victoria de los Angeles & Nicolai Gedda

André Cluytens & Carlo Maria Giulini

Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25
Berlioz: Roméo et Juliette, Op. 17 (excerpts)


----------



## Ulalume!Ulalume!

*Roger Désormière, L'Orchestre De La Société Des Concerts Du Conservatoire De Paris
Coppélia & Sylvia Ballet Suites*
_Music for a while
Shall all your cares beguile._
(in reference to the Otter disc above!)


----------



## Malx

*Korngold, String Quartet No 3 - Doric String Quartet.*

A nice start to the day.


----------



## Philidor

Last Advent-Bach for this year ...

*Johann Sebastian Bach

Bereitet die Wege, bereitet die Bahn BWV 132
Schingt freudig euch empor BWV 36*

Gerlinde Sämann, Petra Noskaiová, Christoph Genz, Jan van der Crabben
La Petite Bande
Sigiswald Kuijken


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Vierne: Chamber Music (Francois Kerdoncuff, Olivier Gardon, Alexis Galpérine, Yvan Chiffoleau, Christian Moreaux, Odile Carracilly, Pascale Zanlonghi, Quatuor Phillips, Timpani, 2 CD's)*

Louis Vierne is mainly remembered for his organ music, but here we have an overview of his chamber music, on a double CD. Playing the second CD now, containing Cello Sonata Op. 27, Largo et Canzonetta Op.6 for oboe and piano, Soirs étrangers Op. 56 for cello and piano, and the String Quartet Op. 12.


----------



## Rogerx

Schubert: Impromptus D899 and Moments Musicaux D780

Alexandre Tharaud (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

*Peteris Vaks: Plainscapes (Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava, Ondine)*

Plainscapes is a beautiful collection of predominantly serene choral works (sometimes with minimal instrumental support) by this Latvian composer.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Robert Schumann* (1810-1856): *Violin sonata no.3 in A minor, op.posth.* (1853), as recorded in 1988 by *Ara Malikian *(violin) & *Serouj Kradjian* (piano).

The engineering sound quality has no doubt improved a lot the past twenty years, but aside from that, I think these performances are absolutely worthwhile.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*William Walton* (1902-1983): *Belzhazzar's feast* (1931), as recorded in 1986 by the Royal Philharmonic orchestra, Brighton Festival chorus, & Collegium Musicum of London, conducted by *André Previn*. With Benjamin Luxon (baritone).

I notice I have a love-hate relationship with this work: at times I love it, at times I can't stand it. Anyway, it remains one of Walton's top compositions of course.


----------



## Rogerx

Jonas Kaufmann: Nessun Dorma

The Puccini Album

Jonas Kaufmann (tenor), Kristine Opolais (soprano)

Orchestra e Coro dell’Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Antonio Pappano


Puccini: Addio, fiorito asil (from Madama Butterfly)
Puccini: Ah, Manon mi tradisce (from Manon Lescaut)
Puccini: Ah! Non v'avvicinate! No, pazzo son (from Manon Lescaut)
Puccini: Avete torto! (from Gianni Schicchi)
Puccini: Ch'ella mi creda libero e lontano (from La Fanciulla del West)
Puccini: Donna non vidi mai (from Manon Lescaut)
Puccini: Edgar
Puccini: Ei giunge!...Torna ai felici di (from Le Villi)
Puccini: Firenze è come un albero fiorito (from Gianni Schicchi)
Puccini: Gianni Schicchi
Puccini: Hai ben ragione (from Il tabarro)
Puccini: Il tabarro
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: La fanciulla del West
Puccini: La Rondine
Puccini: Le Villi
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Manon Lescaut
Puccini: Nessun dorma (from Turandot)
Puccini: Non piangere, Liù! (from Turandot)
Puccini: O soave fanciulla (from La Bohème)
Puccini: Oh, sarò la più bella...Tu, tu, amore? (from Manon Lescaut)
Puccini: Orgia, Chimera Dall'occhio Vitreo (from Edgar)
Puccini: Parigi! E la citta dei desideri (from La Rondine)
Puccini: Recondita armonia (from Tosca)
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Puccini: Una parola sola! … Or son sei mesi (from La Fanciulla del West)


*Giacomo Puccini (22 December 1858 – 29 November 1924)*


----------



## Enthusiast

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 180606
> 
> 
> *William Walton* (1902-1983): *Belzhazzar's feast* (1931), as recorded in 1986 by the Royal Philharmonic orchestra, Brighton Festival chorus, & Collegium Musicum of London, conducted by *André Previn*. With Benjamin Luxon (baritone).
> 
> I notice I have a love-hate relationship with this work: at times I love it, at times I can't stand it. Anyway, it remains one of Walton's top compositions of course.
> View attachment 180607


Edward Gardner recorded a number of Walton's most well-known (= best?) works but was not interested in recording Belzhazzar's Feast as he didn't rate it that highly. I knew what he meant but am actually closer to you - sometimes I love it and sometimes not.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: Piano Pieces, Opp. 116, 117, 118, 119
Wilhelm Kempff, piano (1963)


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonio Vivaldi: Four organ concertos (Orchestre Pro Arte De Munich, Kurt Redel, Pierre Bardon, Disques Pierre Verany)*

Vivaldi's concertos are always nice to hear, and these four have the added advantage that the concertante instrument is the organ.


----------



## Rogerx

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, Rejoice in the Lamb & A Boy Was Born

Rachel Masters (harp), Peter Barley (organ)

The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Cambridge University Choir, Stephen Cleobury


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Arthur Honegger*
Symphony 4
Pastorale d'été
Christmas Cantata

Christopher Maltman, baritone
London Philharmonic Orchestra & Choir
Vladimir Jurowski

LPO
2009


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Ludwig van Beethoven
String Trio in D major, Op.9*


----------



## Enthusiast

Today's L'Enfance du Christ. Good stuff.


----------



## Bourdon

Salonen 

Violin Concerto (2009)
Nyx (2010)


----------



## Branko

janwillemvanaalst said:


> *Robert Schumann* (1810-1856): *Violin sonata no.3 in A minor, op.posth.* (1853), as recorded in 1988 by *Ara Malikian *(violin) & *Serouj Kradjian* (piano).


Thank you so much for this, I had no idea he had recorded these and am absolutely delighted to find out. I knew of his Khachaturian and Bach Solo.


----------



## Rogerx

Bottesini: Double Bass Concertos

Boguslaw Furtok & Johannes Staehle

Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt


Bottesini: Double Bass Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor
Bottesini: Double Bass Concerto No. 2 in B minor
Bottesini: Passioni amorose for two double basses and piano/orchestra


----------



## MartinDB

A few versions of Vaughan Williams's 5th symphony, most notably - Previn, Davis, Handley, Haitink. 

A first proper encounter with Vaughan Williams has been one of the delights of this year and has triggered a growing interest in English composers.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Viktor Kosenko* (1896-1938):* Piano sonata no.2 in C-sharp minor, op.14* (1927), as recorded in 2009 by *Natalya Shkoda* (piano).

From Wikipedia about Kosenko: Viktor Stepanovych Kosenko was a Ukrainian composer, pianist, and educator. He was regarded by his contemporaries as a master of lyricism. His first compositions were markedly influenced by the works of composers such as Alexander Scriabin, Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, Sergei Rachmaninoff, and his compatriot Mykola Lysenko. [...] Kosenko's music combines a post-romantic idiom with intonations of Slavic folk songs and Western-European influences. His vocal, chamber and symphonic works are among the most important pieces of that time in USSR. He composed over 100 compositions for piano among waltzes, preludes, nocturnes, sonatas and mazurkas, in a total of about 250 musical works such as his symphonic Moldavian poem, violin and piano concertos, trios and string quartets during his short musical career. His vocal compositions include a large number of ballads, choral and folk arrangements as well.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* (1756-1791): *Symphony no.25 in G minor, KV.183* (1773), as recorded in 1968 by the *Berliner Philharmoniker*, conducted by *Karl Böhm*.

An appealing performance of Mozart's "little G minor" symphony i.m.h.o. Given 1968, I find the sound quality more than acceptable.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Charles Gounod* (1818-1893): *Solemn St. Cecilia Mass in G *(1855), as recorded in 1983 by Nouvel Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France, Orchestre Philharmonique de Radio France & French Radio National Chorus, conducted by *Georges Prêtre*. With Jean-Philippe Lafont (bass-baritone), Laurence Dale (tenor), Barbara Hendricks (soprano). 

Very inspired performance of a very inspired work. Always a joy to listen to.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Images I et II, Children's Corner & Etudes

Marcelle Meyer, Robert Casadesus, Samson François, Vladimir Horowitz, Clara Haskil


Debussy: Children's Corner
Debussy: Études pour piano (12)
Debussy: Images pour piano - Book 1
Debussy: Images pour piano - Book 2
Debussy: L'isle joyeuse


----------



## Philidor

Intubinating again.

*Eduard Tubin

Sympbony No. 9 ("Sinfonia semplice", 1969)
Toccata (1937)*

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 7_

*Penderecki - Symphony #2 "Christmas" (Kasprzyk/ Muza LP)
Erb - Christmasmusic (Lane/Louisville LP)*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Liszt, Piano Concerto No. 2*

This is my first time through this concerto, so I don't know if it's "good" or "bad" as far as a composition, but Casadesus and Szell make a good case for it.


----------



## Montarsolo

Bach, coffee cantata, Hogwood.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Penderecki, Symphony No.2, "Christmas"

They say if you write something about Christmas that catches on, you can have a steady income for a lifetime (like Mariah Carey - 1.5 million a year). This symphony isn't in that category. It features Silent Night interspersed with emotional turmoil. Of course, that was Poland in Penderecki's time.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Mily Balakirev* (1837-1910): *Piano concerto no.2 in E-flat, op.posth.* (1910), as recorded in 2000 by *Malcolm Binns* (piano) with the *English Northern Philharmonia*, conducted by *David Lloyd-Jones.*

_Interesting note on Wikipedia about Balakirev's publication tardiness_: As a composer, Balakirev finished major works many years after he had started them; he began his First Symphony in 1864 but completed it in 1897. The exception to this was his oriental fantasy Islamey for solo piano, which he composed quickly and remains popular among virtuosos. Often, the musical ideas normally associated with Rimsky-Korsakov or Borodin originated in Balakirev's compositions, which Balakirev played at informal gatherings of The Five. However, his slow pace in completing works for the public deprived him of credit for his inventiveness, and pieces that would have enjoyed success had they been completed in the 1860s and 1870s made a much smaller impact.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Ralph Vaughn Williams: A Vaughn Williams Christmas. Eight Traditional English Carols Two Carols, Carols from the Oxford Book of Carols and Nine Carols for male voices. Chapel Choir of the Royal Hospital Chelsea. Dir. Vann, Organ: Rowlands. Albion Records.

First listening.


----------



## Barbebleu

Richard Strauss; Aus Italien - Neeme Järvi, RSNO. Very enjoyable rendition of this little symphonic fantasy.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> Penderecki, Symphony No.2, "Christmas"
> 
> They say if you write something about Christmas that catches on, you can have a steady income for a lifetime (like Mariah Carey - 1.5 million a year). This symphony isn't in that category. It features Silent Night interspersed with emotional turmoil. Of course, that was Poland in Penderecki's time.


For me, this is truly a great work. One of Penderecki's best symphonies. I also like his 5th, 6th, 7th & 8th symphonies. If Mariah Carey heard this symphony from Penderecki, her little pea brain would have nightmares for weeks.


----------



## Rogerx

Chopin - Complete Preludes

Deluxe version with bonus track

Rafal Blechacz (piano)


----------



## Neo Romanza

Neo Romanza said:


> Closing the night out with some back-to-back *Vaughan Williams* works:
> 
> *Flos campi
> Cecil Aronowitz, viola
> Jacques Orchestra
> The Choir Of King's College, Cambridge
> 
> Sancta Civitas
> Ian Partridge, John-Shirley Quirk
> London Symphony Orchestra
> The Bach Choir
> 
> Sir David Willcocks*
> 
> Both works from this set -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Pastoral Symphony
> Yvonne Kenny, soprano
> London Symphony Orchestra
> Bryden Thomson*
> 
> From this set -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these works hail from a period of three years - 1922 through 1925. A fascinating period in RVW's development as a composer. To me, these works reflect his time in WWI or, at least, try to counter that horrific time with some reflection and hope, but also some anger for those who have died in such a senseless war. Interestingly enough, RVW said of all his choral pieces that _Sancta Civitas_ was his personal favorite.


Finishing this program from last night as I became rather tired and decided to turn in for the night. Now listening to _A Pastoral Symphony_ with Thomson and the LSO on Chandos.


----------



## Bourdon

Dvořák


----------



## Philidor

Philidor said:


> Reworking some "Quartets of the Week" from 2022.


*Prosper van Eechaute: String Quartet No. 1 op. 8*

Arriaga String Quartet

*Geroge Crumb: Black Angels*

Kronos Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Symphony No. 2, New York Skyline Melody (Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Carl St. Clair, CPO)*

Continuing with the symphonies of the Brazilian master. Today it is Symphony No. 2 "Ascension" (1917-1944). The other work is a 3 minutes miniature.


----------



## Malx

Another in a line of third quartets by various composers.
*John Pickard, String Quartet No 3 - Sorrel Quartet.*

Always nice to play something from a composer who is younger than me - this quartet is from 1994 and is nice and accessible for those often put off by modern recordings, thats not to say it lacks substance it has that in bucket loads.


----------



## Knorf

*Franz Schubert: *Symphony No. 8 in C major "Great", D. 944
Royal Flemish Philharmonic, Philippe Herreweghe

A superb performance of this marvelous work!

This symphony was assigned the number 8 by the _Neue Schubert Ausgabe_.


----------



## Kiki

_Anton Bruckner 
Symphony No. 9 (1894 Original Version. Ed. Nowak 1951) _
*Berner Symphonieorchester
Mario Venzago*
Rec. 2012
CPO

Despite its gentle, unforced sonics, this is in fact idiosyncratic Bruckner with extreme variations in tempi. Also there is no gothic elements of any sorts which I loath in Bruckner. This is obviously not to everybody's taste but I am smitten.


----------



## Rogerx

Albéniz: Iberia, T. 105

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra, Jesús López Cobos


Albéniz: Iberia, books 1-4

Orchestra version , refreshing.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* (1872-1958): *Sancta Civitas, oratorio* (1925), as recorded in 1968 by the London Symphony Orchestra; Bach Choir & Choir of King's College Cambridge, conducted by *Sir David Willcocks*.

_From Wikipedia: _Sancta Civitas (The Holy City) is an oratorio by Ralph Vaughan Williams. Written between 1923 and 1925, it received its first performance in Oxford in May 1926, during the General Strike. Although its title is in Latin, the libretto is entirely in English, based upon texts from Revelation. The text is drawn from several translations, including Taverner's Bible. Late in life, Vaughan Williams called Sancta the favourite of his choral works.


----------



## Knorf

Kiki said:


> _Anton Bruckner
> Symphony No. 9 (1894 Original Version. Ed. Nowak 1951) _
> *Berner Symphonieorchester
> Mario Venzago*
> Rec. 2012
> CPO
> 
> Despite its gentle, unforced sonics, this is in fact idiosyncratic Bruckner with extreme variations in tempi. Also there is no gothic elements of any sorts which I loath in Bruckner. This is obviously not to everybody's taste but I am smitten.


I'm intrigued!


----------



## Enthusiast

My original plan was just to listen to the 7th but I ended up listening to all three. These are all very good .... but perhaps not good enough to actually buy the discs as I have quite a number of excellent accounts of them already.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Xenophiliu

*GF Handel*
Messiah

Elly Ameling, soprano
Anna Reynolds, alto
Philip Langridge, tenor
Gwynne Howell, bass

Christopher Hogwood, organ
Academy & Chorus of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Sir Neville Marriner

Decca
1976 / 1995


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Rossini: Tancredi. Podles, Jo, Olsen, Spagnoli. Capella Brugensis, Collegium Instrumentale Brugense. Chorus-master: Peire, Cond. Zedda. Naxos.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Knorf

*William Walton: *_Portsmouth Point Overture, _Symphony No. 1 in B-flat minor
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin

My first time listening to this particular recording. It's an excellent take on the First Symphony, so an easy recommendation, if not quite a new favorite. It's meticulous and vividly detailed, but perhaps not quite as incendiary as my favorites. Still, thoroughly enjoyable!

ETA: it's particularly notable for superb attention to the inner movements. In fact, in thinking about it, it's likely I'll be returning to this recording pretty often.


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Cello Suites 4 & 5 BWV 1007/8 - Phoebe Carrai.*

Phoebe plays on an Italian cello from c.1690 and it was recorded at Crear, Argyll Scotland - two of the reasons I bought this set a number of years ago. Oh, the sound and playing are pretty impressive - another good reason for buying.


----------



## Bourdon

For the End of Time

Back to Josefowicz, the violin concerto and Nyx from Salonen was really lovely to listen to.

Falla, Messiaen, Grieg, Bartok


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Ravel, Piano Works*

Casadesus presents Ravel as a classicist who doesn't need a lot of help with personal indulgences.


----------



## Enthusiast

This CD was getting posted quite a lot a few weeks ago. There is a very telling account of the Dutilleux quartet and a stunning - and not as comfortable as we are used to - Verklarte Nacht (the sextet version) and a work by Raphael Merlin, Ebene's cellist. Excellent disc.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alfred Schnittke* (1924-1998): *Concerto for viola and orchestra* (1985), as recorded in 1991 in Germany by *Kim Kashkashian* (viola) with the Bonn Beethovenhalle Orchestra, conducted by *Dennis Russell Davies*.

I know of few other composers who are this good at giving such an unveiled voice to the overall experience of pain. And yet somehow Schnittke never depresses me, on the contrary: he brings hope. All his dark clouds have silver linings, so to speak.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Piano Sonata in B flat major*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Josef Suk *(1874-1935):* Pohádka (Fairy tale), Suite from "Radúz a Mahulena", op.16* (1900), as recorded in 1997 by the *Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra*, conducted by *Libor Pešek*.

This CD is sort of a collection of symphonic poems by this interesting Czech composer, who studied under Antonín Dvořák (whose daughter he married). Dvorák's influence is clearly noticeable imo.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Thomas Adès* (1971-): *Darknesse visible* (1992), as recorded in 1996 by the composer himself.

Very spheric. Intriguing. Experimental yet accessible. Rewarding.


----------



## Bkeske

Recommended by a friend. Checking it out before a live Berlin performance today.
Symphony #3 “Eroica”, Orchestra of St. Luke’s


----------



## Art Rock

*Tomás Luis de Victoria: The Mystery of the Cross (The Sixteen, Harry Christophers, Coro)*

The third of a number of CD's from my favourite Renaissance composer to replay and catalogue. This CD contains Lamentations For Maundy Thursday, Hymn: Vexilla Regis, Lamentations For Good Friday, Hymn: Pange Lingua, and Lamentations For Holy Saturday.


----------



## Branko

Inspired by the earlier Bottesini post, I just found this on spotify. Astounding !
Bottesini Concerto & Transcriptions of popular Rossini, Bruch, Paganini, Sarasate. Even some fiendish Carmen job, and including one of my favorite Paganini pieces, the Moses Variations.
I had not heard of Minje Sung before and haven't been able to find much about him online. Anyway, his dbl bass playing is something else. Absolutely flabbergasting.


----------



## Art Rock

*Henri Vieuxtemps: Violin Concertos No. 1 and No. 4 (Misha Keylin, Janácek Philharmonic Orchestra, Dennis Burkh, Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra, Takuo Yuasa, Naxos)*

Henri Vieuxtemps (1820 - 1881) was a Belgian composer and violinist. He occupies an important place in the history of the violin as a prominent exponent of the Franco-Belgian violin school during the mid-19th century (from Wiki). This is the first of three Naxos CD's with his violin concerti, fun pieces.


----------



## Bkeske

Watching and Listening to the Berlin Philharmonic live via the Digital Concert Hall.

Todays program:



















Vikingur is using an iPad to read the score. Not sure I have ever seen that before.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Clemens non Papa, Missa Ecce quam bonum*

This rewards paying attention. Sometimes the voices chase each other and sometimes they all sing together in blocks or in different groupings. The sopranos and altos aren't so prominent that you can't hear the men clearly (a problem I have had in the past with the Tallis Scholars).


----------



## Floeddie

*Samuel Barber - Orchestral Works Volume 1*
 
Symphony No. 2 - First Essay for Orchestra Op. 12


----------



## jim prideaux

As I had the good fortune to pick up a barain recording of the 4th Symphony and the Symphonic Variations I have now just listened to Braga Santos for the first time. An enjoyable CD, I can hear Tubin and Atterberg.( Cassuto conducting the National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland)

However, arrived in the post.......the Duderova ( Symphony Orchestra of Russia) Olympia recording of Kalinnikov's 1st and 2nd Symphonies. This was mentioned in another thread and although I have access to Bakels, Jarvi and Kuchar performances I was pleased to find a relatively cheap copy on line.


----------



## Faramundo

A Czech evening here :


----------



## Enthusiast

Some time ago I took this off the shelf to listen to some of Monteux’s Ravel (which is quite special) but then, the next day, I thought to listen to his Debussy (also special). And then, rather than return it to the shelf, the next day I played his Brahms Haydn Variations and Sibelius 2nd (both among the very best accounts of those great works IMO). And now I thought to just listen to Haydn's Symphony 101 and (again one of the best there is IMO) the Enigma Variations. It’s quite a box.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Sallilen: String Quartets 1-5. Jean Sibelius Quartet. Ondine.

First listen, from someone here posted about them.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Hubert Parry* (1848-1918): *Symphony no.5 in B minor* ("*Symphony fantasy*", 1912), as recorded in 1991 by the* London Philharmonic Orchestra*, conducted by *Matthias Bamert*.

Somehow, Parry's symphonies eluded me for a long time. Especially his final symphony of 1912 has repeatedly been dubbed 'his masterpiece', so I checked it out. Quite rewarding. Good sound quality.


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Some time ago I took this off the shelf to listen to some of Monteux’s Ravel (which is quite special) but then, the next day, I thought to listen to his Debussy (also special). And then, rather than return it to the shelf, the next day I played his Brahms Haydn Variations and Sibelius 2nd (both among the very best accounts of those great works IMO). And now I thought to just listen to Haydn's Symphony 101 and (again one of the best there is IMO) the Enigma Variations. It’s quite a box.


I have this set 😍


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Haydn, Piano Sonatas Nos. 46, 49, and 50*


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Sergei Rachmaninov
Trio élégiaque No.2*


----------



## Art Rock

*Georg Joseph Vogler: Symphonies, Overtures and Ballets (London Mozart Players, Matthias Bamert, Chandos)*

Georg Joseph Vogler, also known as Abbé Vogler (1749 - 1814), was a German composer, organist, teacher (von Weber, Meyerbeer) and theorist. This CD from the excellent Chandos Contemporaries of Mozart series gives an impression of his orchestral works, entertaining but lacking the brilliance that the more famous composers from his era had.


----------



## Barbebleu

Waldstein Op.53 - Paul Badura-Skoda. 1969 Vienna, Bösendorfer piano. Very fine. Next up, Appassionata.


----------



## Chat Noir

Rawsthorne - 3rd symphony. BBC Symphony Orchestra (on a BBC commission) 1968.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*The King's Singers Christmas Songbook*

Lighter-fare arrangements.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Lutoslawski, Symphony No. 3*

Bernard Jacobson sees Lutoslawski as keeping a balance between the forces of law and order (bar-line notation) and the impulses of libertarianism (freely paced passages). I can hear that in this piece.


----------



## Monsalvat

Following today's _Tristan_, conducted by Carlos Kleiber:









Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 1* in D minor, Op. 15
Wilhelm Kempff, piano; Franz Konwitschny: Staatskapelle Dresden (1957)

Unfortunately the sound is muddy.


----------



## 13hm13

Michael Haydn – Requiem C-Moll


----------



## HenryPenfold

I can't believe I haven't posted 'what I'm listening to' for 10 days -* post #32,602* (an amazing performance/recording)!

NP

*DSCH* - String Quartet 8
Borodin quartet

One of the best modern-times string quartets, possibly one of the darkest string quartets ever.

From the 25-plus recordings in my library I felt compelled to choose this!!!!!!

BBC Radio 3's Record Review/Building a library on *21st January 2023* will be focusing on this work - try to tune in on the internet, it will be very interesting!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Clemens Non Papa, Motet: Pastores Quidnam Vidistic *

I just realized this is about Christmas. I guess it deserves a place on the holiday rotation next to Bing Crosby and Maria Carey. Well, maybe not next to _them. _


----------



## HenryPenfold

Knorf said:


> *William Walton: *_Portsmouth Point Overture, _Symphony No. 1 in B-flat minor
> London Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Slatkin
> 
> My first time listening to this particular recording. It's an excellent take on the First Symphony, so an easy recommendation, if not quite a new favorite. It's meticulous and vividly detailed, but perhaps not quite as incendiary as my favorites. Still, thoroughly enjoyable!
> 
> ETA: it's particularly notable for superb attention to the inner movements. In fact, in thinking about it, it's likely I'll be returning to this recording pretty often.


Bought this on 'mail-order' back in '92 and rushed home on my lunch break from the local hospital to listen to it! Went back to work in a daze!

This performance is still a favourite.


----------



## HenryPenfold

Neo Romanza said:


> For me, this is truly a great work. One of Penderecki's best symphonies. I also like his 5th, 6th, 7th & 8th symphonies. If Mariah Carey heard this symphony from Penderecki, her little pea brain would have nightmares for weeks.


At the risk of appearing thick, I'll admit to not understanding the Mariah Carey reference.... 😌


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> _Anton Bruckner
> Symphony No. 9 (1894 Original Version. Ed. Nowak 1951) _
> *Berner Symphonieorchester
> Mario Venzago*
> Rec. 2012
> CPO
> 
> Despite its gentle, unforced sonics, this is in fact idiosyncratic Bruckner with extreme variations in tempi. Also there is no gothic elements of any sorts which I loath in Bruckner. This is obviously not to everybody's taste but I am smitten.


I have some views on this performance/approach (and the rest in this cycle). Not just because I bought the releases as they came out and paid about £80 along the way!


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Anton Bruckner* - Symphony nr. 9 ( 4 movement version)
New Philharmonic Orchestra of Westphalia - Johannes Wildner


----------



## Kiki

Knorf said:


> I'm intrigued!





HenryPenfold said:


> I have some views on this performance/approach (and the rest in this cycle). Not just because I bought the releases as they came out and paid about £80 along the way!


I suspect this set is like marmite. Love it or hate it. I love it (for its idiosyncracy, transparency and generally fast tempi) despite its flaws (mainly about loose cohesion at times).


----------



## sAmUiLc

Werner Jacob - J.S. Bach, Buxtehude: Organ Works (1996)


Tracklist: Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)Toccata, Adagio & Fugue, BWV 56401. I. Toccata02. II. Adagio03. III. FugueConcerto in A minor after Vivaldi (Op. 3 No. 8) BWV 59304. I. Allegro05. II. Adagio06. III. Allegro07. Choral: Nun komm der Heiden Heiland, BWV 65908. Passacaglia &




www.isrbx.net


----------



## HenryPenfold

Kiki said:


> I suspect this set is like marmite. Love it or hate it. I love it (for its idiosyncracy, transparency and generally fast tempi) despite its flaws (mainly about loose cohesion at times).


Definitely not - there are various interesting views in between 🤓


----------



## Kiki

HenryPenfold said:


> Definitely not - there are various interesting views in between 🤓


Now I am intrigued! 😄


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9* in D minor, Op. 125
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1983)
Janet Perry, soprano; Agnes Baltsa, mezzo-soprano; Vinson Cole, tenor; José van Dam, baritone


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc

i disc at a time


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I received this excellent LP today. After a steady diet of digital audio, it's nice to hear strings without any digital glare!


----------



## Bkeske

Karajan conducts Tchaikovsky - Nutcracker Suite & Romeo & Juliet. 

Side A - Nutcracker Suite Op. 71a

Miniature Overture
March
Dance of the Sugur a Plum Fairy
Trepak (Russian Dance)
Arab Dance
Chinese Dance
Dance Of The Reed Pipes
Waltz of the Flowers
Side B - Romeo & Juliet 

Fantasy Overture 
The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
London-Jubilee reissue mid-1980’s, originally 1961


----------



## Knorf

*Edgar Varèse: *_Arcana_
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez 

Awesome!


----------



## Bkeske

Evgeni Svetlanov conducts Borodin

In The Steppes Of Central Asia
Symphony No. 2 In B Minor, Op. 5
Polovtsky March From "Prince Igor". 
U.S.S.R. Symphony Orchestra
Melodiya/Angel 1968


----------



## sAmUiLc

There are two live M6 recordings by Tennstedt (to the best of my knowledge) and this is the lesser of the two. Still it is better than any other conductor's as far as I am concerned. So this is the 2nd best in my book.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Rogerx

Boismortier: Music for Flute, Viola da Gamba and B.C.

Stefano Bagliano (recorder)

Umbra Lucis Ensemble


Boismortier: Diverses Pieces de Violes Op. 31
Boismortier: Premier ballet, Op. 52
Boismortier: Sonata in C minor, Op. 34 No. 6
Boismortier: Sonata in E minor, Op. 37 No. 2
Boismortier: Sonata Op. 91/1
Boismortier: Suite for harpsichord in C minor, Op. 59 No. 1
Boismortier: Suite for harpsichord, Op. 59 No. 2
Boismortier: Suite Op. 59/4


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Trio for clarinet, cello & piano Op 11 & Quintet for piano, oboe, clarinet, bassoon & horn Op 16 - The Gaudier Ensemble.*

Something nice and relatively easy going as its still the middle of the night here.


----------



## Neo Romanza

HenryPenfold said:


> At the risk of appearing thick, I'll admit to not understanding the Mariah Carey reference.... 😌


Well, I think he just meant that it's a shame that a pop artist can make so much money with meaningless drivel and be remembered while someone who was a gifted composer gets so little recognition.

Now playing two Christmas-themed cantatas:

*Vaughan Williams
Hodie
John Shirley-Quirk (bass-baritone), Richard Lewis (tenor), Dame Janet Baker (mezzo-soprano)
Bach Choir, Westminster Abbey Choir
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir David Willcocks*










*Honegger
Une cantate de Noël
Pierre Mollet (baritone)
Choeur Des Jeunes, Lausanne, Le Petit Choeur du Collège de Villamont, Choeur De Radio, Lausanne
Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Ernest Ansermet*

From this set -


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue & Piano Concerto

André Previn (piano & conductor)

London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Malx

*Buxtehude, Abendmusiken - Ensemble Masques, Olivier Fortin & Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier.*

If I was pushed to keep only one disc of Buxtehude's music this disc would be my choice, a wonderful mix of cantatas and trio sonatas - essential listening.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night --- revisiting the *Batiashvili/Nézet-Séguin* performance of *Prokofiev's 1st VC*:










I don't revisit performances I just listened to a day or so ago too often, but this one is just exceptionally well-played. I really need to move on and see how this team does in the 2nd VC, but I'm stuck on the 1st one right now.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Britten - A Ceremony of Carols, Hymn to St Cecilia, Missa brevis, Rejoice in the Lamb
Wilcocks, Ledger/Choir of King’s College









Strauss - Alpine Symphony, Metamorphosen
Mehta/LA Phil; Dohnanyi/Vienna









Rautavaara - Piano Concertos
Pommer/Leipzig RSO, Saraste/Bavarian RSO; Gothoni, piano
Ashkenazy/Helsinki









Brahms - Opp 116 - 118
Cartier-Bresson


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphonies Nos 3, 6 & 7

Minnesota Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

Knorfs recent post prompted me to reach for this disc from the shelves.
*Rihm, Depart / Ligeti, Atomspheres & Lontano / Nono, Liebeslied / Boulez, Notations I-IV - Wiener Jeunesse-Chor, Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado.








*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chilham

A work I've yet to really appreciate in depth, premiered this day 1806:








Beethoven: Violin Concerto
Claudio Abbado, Orchestra Mozart, Isabelle Faust

Just about my favourite solo piano piece, premiered this day 1952:








Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Igor Levit


----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Suites For Cello Solo

David Stromberg (cello)


Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 1 in G major, BWV1007
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 2 in D minor, BWV1008
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 3 in C major, BWV1009
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 4 in E flat major, BWV1010
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 5 in C minor, BWV1011
Bach, J S: Cello Suite No. 6 in D major, BWV1012


----------



## Art Rock

*Sándor Veress: String Quartets No. 1 and No. 2, Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra (Basel String Quartet, Hungarian Symphony Orchestra, Jan Schultz, Toccata Classics)*

Combining the early morning string quartets playing with my years long project of replaying and cataloging all my CD's alphabetically per composer. The two string quartets (1931/1937) have a distinct Bartok feel to them - little wonder, as Veress was Bartok's assistant in the thirties, helping him with research on Hungarian folksongs. Both are very worthwhile. The CD also contains his interesting concerto for string quartet and orchestra from 1961.


----------



## haydnguy

Elgar (1857-1934)

Barbirolli conducts Elgar

CD 4

1. *Variations on an Original Theme 'Enigma'* Op. 36 1963
2. *Pomp and Circumstance* - Military Marches 1963/1966
Philharmonia Orchestra


3. *Serenade in E minor Op.20* 1962
Sinfonia of London , orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mine is a Japanese CD issued much earlier than the one in the picture. I can't find the cover picture of it online.


----------



## Philidor

Good morning. - Getting to the end:

*Luigi Chérubini: String Quartet No. 6 A minor (1837)*

Hausmusik London


----------



## Montarsolo

Bach, Das wohltemperierte Klavier, book 1. 

Yesterday I bought the complete recording of The well-tempered clavier (4 CDs) for 3 euros. I had never heard of this pianist. So I first did a quick search on my phone and saw several positive comments. I am also very positive about this recording.


----------



## Art Rock

*Johannes Verhulst: Mass (Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Netherlands Concert Choir, Matthias Bamert, Nienke Oostenrijk, Margriet van Reisen, Marcel Reijans, Hubert Claessens, Chandos)*

The third (and final) CD in my collection of this rather obscure Dutch composer. A typically romantic Mass (Mendelssohn comes to mind at moments), not a lost master piece, but good to hear.


----------



## vincula

Going through Brahms symphony cycle this morning. Bruno Walter & Columbia Symphony Orchestra it is. One of my personal favourites, at the very top.










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 8 in G major, Op. 88/ Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 in E minor, Op. 95 'From the New World'

Staatskapelle Berlin
Otmar Suitner


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> *Buxtehude, Abendmusiken - Ensemble Masques, Olivier Fortin & Vox Luminis, Lionel Meunier.*
> 
> If I was pushed to keep only one disc of Buxtehude's music this disc would be my choice, a wonderful mix of cantatas and trio sonatas - essential listening.


Sometimes I think a while before pressing "love" but for this one there was no doubt at all in my mind.


----------



## Enthusiast

Bachtoven 1 said:


> I received this excellent LP today. After a steady diet of digital audio, it's nice to hear strings without any digital glare!
> View attachment 180661


That's a cover that brings it all back to me - a favourite record from my teenage years.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Well, I think he just meant that it's a shame that a pop artist can make so much money with meaningless drivel and be remembered while someone who was a gifted composer gets so little recognition.


Wasn't the "he" here you? I thought you meant that the music was far far deeper that anything Mariah did. But, I don't know, she has always seemed a more skilled pop singer than most so I wondered why you chose her from among so much mindless and talentless competition.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is pretty cool! New music composed or "recomposed" on themes by Beethoven. At least the start is obvious where is from. Discovered it when my album on spotify ended, and it played "similar" music...


----------



## Branko

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Discovered it when my album on spotify ended, and it played "similar" music...


...happened to me too - with the same album !


----------



## HerbertNorman

It's been Sibelius yesterday evening and this morning...


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Scott Of The Antarctic Suite, Coastal Command Suite, The People's Land (BBC Philharmonic, Rumon Gamba, Merryn Gamba, Chandos)*

A sample of RVW's film music. The Scott Of The Antarctic Suite, realized by Stephen Hogger, is more than fragments used in the seventh symphony, and is actually a decent representation of the music in the film. It does take over 40 minutes though. The Coastal Command suite is exciting music, while The People's Land is based on traditional melodies, and wonderful to listen to.


----------



## Branko

The Cambridge Singers & John Rutter 
Music of the English Church


----------



## Malx

With the last of any pre-Christmas food shopping completed time to chill out.
*Dvořák, Piano Quintet in A major, Op. 81 - Evgeny Kissin, Emerson String Quartet.*

An engaging live performance.


----------



## Montarsolo

1,- euro thrift store SACD. Symphonies form the 18th Century Court of Orange in The Hague. Zappa, Stamitz, Schwindl, Graaf, Mozart. New Duch Academy Orchestra, Simon Murphy.


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde

James King (tenor), Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau (baritone)

Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Leonard Bernstein


----------



## jim prideaux

There may be certain criticisms regarding the Olympia recording of Duderova performing Kalinnikov's two symphonies.....but at certain points ( ie the string writing in the finale of the 2nd) there are also some significant. 'plus points'.


----------



## Malx

Streaming:
*Sibelius, Symphony No 7 - Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Mäkelä 









*


----------



## Rogerx

Poulenc Plays Poulenc

The Poulenc Trio: Irina Kaplan (piano), Vladimir Lande (oboe), Bryan Young (bassoon)

Glinka: Trio Pathetique
Poulenc: Trio for piano, oboe and bassoon
Previn: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon and Piano


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> Wasn't the "he" here you? I thought you meant that the music was far far deeper that anything Mariah did. But, I don't know, she has always seemed a more skilled pop singer than most so I wondered why you chose her from among so much mindless and talentless competition.



She has filled her pockets well with her Santa Claus and her warbling voice has brought in more pecunias than many serious composers ever earned.I think that's the point. 😀


----------



## Merl

I love this romantic and emotionally volatile, live recording. Still can't believe I picked this one up for 50p a few years back (to go with my pile of Schubert Quintet recordings). One of the better D956 Quintet performances out there and a nice coupling too.


----------



## Bourdon

Aulis Sallinen 
Winter Was Hard 

Terry Riley 
Half-Wolf Dances Mad In Moonlight 

Arvo Pärt 
Fratres 

Anton Webern 
Six Bagatelles, Op 9 

John Zorn 
Forbidden Fruit 

John Lurie
Bella By Barlight 

Astor Piazzolla 
Four, For Tango 

Alfred Schnittke 
Quartet No. 3 

Samuel Barber 
Adagio 

A Door Is Ajar
Arranged By – Kronos


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas Music From Eton College

Eton College Chapel Choir, Ralph Allwood


trad.: Gaudete
trad.: Hodie Christus natus est
anon.: Puer natus est nobis
trad.: Riu, riu, chiu
Britten: Rosa Mystica
Caccini, G: Ave Maria
Cornelius: The Three Kings
Josquin: Ave Maria
Gardner, John: Tomorrow shall be my dancing day
Handl: Resonet in laudibus
Howells: Sing Lullaby
Mendelssohn: Ave Maria, Op. 23 No. 2
Ockeghem: Ave Maria
Poston: Jesus Christ the Apple Tree
Pygott: Quid petis, O fili?
Ravenscroft, T: Remember O thou Man
Tavener: God is With Us (A Christmas Proclamation)
Victoria: O magnum mysterium
Villette: Hymne à la Vierge, Op. 24
Warlock: Bethlehem Down


----------



## Enthusiast

I suppose I should have played the Christmas Oratorio cantata by cantata and maybe even each on the proper day ... but Christmas ends so much earlier for most of us than it used to in Bach's time. Harnoncourt's second account is a very good one that I have lived with for many years. A little muddy at the start but it soon gets going and some of the solo singing is really good.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Bourdon said:


>


I like the way they play Webern, with each part effortlessly connecting to the other as if it were one instrument.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Stravinsky, Agon*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Double Piano Concertos

Lucas Jussen (piano), Arthur Jussen (piano)

Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner


----------



## haydnguy

Elgar (1857-1934)

Barbirolli conducts Elgar (EMI)

CD 5 (Final CD in box)


1. Sea Picures Op37 (1965)
Dame Janet Backer
London Symphony Orchestra

2. Cello Concerto in E minor Op. 85 (1965)
Jacqueline du Pré


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Day 8_

*Pal Esterhazy - Cantata: cur fles, Jesu (Nemeth/Hungaraton CD)
Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Motet: Canite tuba (Ledger/Angel LP)
Michael Praetorius - Vocal Concerto: Als der gutige Gott (Ehmann/Nonesuch LP)
J. S. Bach - Cantata 151: Susser Trost, mein Jesus kommt (Smith/Koch CD)

plus selections from







*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Wasn't the "he" here you? I thought you meant that the music was far far deeper that anything Mariah did. But, I don't know, she has always seemed a more skilled pop singer than most so I wondered why you chose her from among so much mindless and talentless competition.


No, I was just making a joke. Here's the original post:



Manxfeeder said:


> Penderecki, Symphony No.2, "Christmas"
> 
> They say if you write something about Christmas that catches on, you can have a steady income for a lifetime (like Mariah Carey - 1.5 million a year). This symphony isn't in that category. It features Silent Night interspersed with emotional turmoil. Of course, that was Poland in Penderecki's time.


----------



## Bourdon

haydnguy said:


> Elgar (1857-1934)
> 
> Barbirolli conducts Elgar (EMI)
> 
> CD 5 (Final CD in box)
> 
> 
> 1. Sea Picures Op37 (1965)
> Dame Janet Backer
> London Symphony Orchestra
> 
> 2. Cello Concerto in E minor Op. 85 (1965)
> Jacqueline du Pré


I really love Sea PIctures


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Harold en Italie, Op. 16
Tabea Zimmermann, viola
Les Siècles
François-Xavier Roth*


----------



## Bourdon

Mozart

Divertimenti,serenades.......Coffee and a little chocolate


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Requiem & Vesperae Solennes de Confessore

Karita Mattila, Sara Mingardo, Michael Schade & Bryn Terfel

Schwedischer Rundfunkchor & Berliner Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado
In memory of our dear friend Martha, who passed away this morning at only 74 .


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Symphonies No. 3 and No. 9, Ouverture de l'homme tel (Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Carl St. Clair, CPO)*

Continuing with the symphonies of the Brazilian master. Today it is Symphonies No. 3 "War" and No. 9. There is a short overture as filler.


----------



## Xenophiliu

*Daniel Pinkham *(1923-2006)
Christmas Cantata (Sinfonia Sacra)
Company at the Creche
Kings and the Shepherds
Christmas Eve
Evergreen
Magnificat

*Benjamin Britten*
A Ceremony of Carols

Dale Warland Singers
Dale Warland

Gothic
2019


----------



## Enthusiast

The Christmas ballet.


----------



## haziz

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 4 in E flat major, Op. 48*

_Bamberger Symphoniker
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: January 1983 / February 1984
Recording Venue: Kulturraum Dominikanerbau, Bamburg, Germany
Work length 34:27

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 55*
_
Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 3-4 March 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany
Work length 33:10


----------



## Malx

*J S Bach, Violin Concertos BWV 1042 & 1052R + Sinfonia from Cantata BWV 174 - Isabelle Faust (violin), Bernhard Forck, (violin), Xenia Loeffler (oboe), Akademie für Alte Musik Berlin.*

From the recent box set released by Harmonia Mundi, the discs have retained their original covers which is ideal.


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 7 in E major
Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Stanisław Skrowaczewski

Superb!


----------



## Bourdon

Stravinsky

Cantata Netherlands Chamber Choir Reinbert de Leeuw
Canticum Sacrum Choir of Christ Church Oxford Simon Preston
Threni Lamentationes Jeremiae Prophetas Robert Craft


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy, Ravel & Saint-Saëns

Quatuor Modigliani


Debussy: String Quartet in G minor, Op. 10
Ravel: String Quartet in F major
Saint-Saëns: String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, Op. 112


----------



## Bkeske

Doing some Tidal streaming surfing this morning….looking for new stuff….to me


----------



## Philidor

Philidor said:


> Reworking some "Quartets of the Week" from 2022.


*Ernst von Dohnányi: String Quartet No. 2 D-flat major op. 15*

Kodály Quartet

*Benjamin Britten: String Quartet No. 1 D major op. 25*

Emperor Quartet


----------



## Enthusiast

Bruckner 4 - when it starts with that lovely horn solo I often think "this is my favourite Bruckner symphony". When the horn is as wonderfully played as here I feel that even more so. But there is more to the work than a horn solo and this live performance gives us a great and affectionate account of the work.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* (1756-1791): *String quartet no.19 in C, KV.465* ("*Dissonance*", 1785), as recorded in 1994 by the *Franz Schubert quartet of Vienna*.

I'm not a huge string quartet fan, but Mozart's dissonance quartet was a real heads-up earlier today. Impressive performance.
_Wikipedia adds:_ The String Quartet No. 19 in C Major, K. 465 by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, nicknamed "Dissonance" on account of its unusual slow introduction, is perhaps the most famous of his quartets. It is the last in the set of six quartets composed between 1782 and 1785 that he dedicated to Joseph Haydn.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Ralph Vaughan Williams - 5th Symphony in D - Bryden Thomson and the LSO 

A powerful piece which I like very, very much...as I like this recording of it.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Gioachino Rossini *(1792-1868): *Petite messe solennelle* (1863), as recorded in 2012 by the Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia & Coro dell'Accademia Nazionale Di Santa Cecilia, conducted by *Antonio Pappano*. With Marina Rebeka (soprano), Sara Mingardo (contralto), Francesco Meli (tenor), Alex Esposito (bass). 

Just as Verdi can make a Requiem sound operatic, so too can Rossini make a Mass sound operatic. Forceful full-blooded power, beautifully performed and recorded on this disc.

_Wikipedia about this mass: _Gioachino Rossini's Petite messe solennelle (Little solemn mass) was written in 1863, possibly at the request of Count Alexis Pillet-Will for his wife Louise to whom it is dedicated. The composer, who had retired from composing operas more than 30 years before, described it as "the last of my péchés de vieillesse" (sins of old age). [...] In 1867, three years after the first performance, Rossini discreetly orchestrated the Petite messe solennelle, partly for fear that others would do it anyway after his death. As he disliked the sound of cathedral boys' choirs, he requested permission from the pope to perform the work with female voices at a church. When his request was rejected, he demanded that the orchestral version would only be performed after his death. The composer preferred the chamber music version anyway.


----------



## Knorf

*Leoš Janáček: *_Mša Glagolskaja_
Tina Kiberg, Randi Stene, Peter Svensson, Ulrik Cold
Copenhagen Boys Choir
The Danish National Radio Choir and Symphony Orchestra, Charles Mackerras


----------



## haziz




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ernő Donhnányi *(1877-1960): *Violin concerto no.1 in D minor, op.27* (1915), as recorded in 2007 by *Michael Ludwig* (violin) with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra, conducted by *JoAnn Falletta*. 

Inspired performance, very good sound quality.


----------



## Philidor

Anticipating next days' events ...

*Benjamin Britten: A Ceremony of Carols op. 28*

The Sixteen
Sioned Williams, harp
Harry Christophers


----------



## Enthusiast

The first disc of this three disc set: contains Aion, Pfhat and Konx-om-pax.


----------



## Bkeske

More ‘surfing’ around….in the snow


----------



## Kiki

*Arthur Honegger*
_Une Cantate de Noël _
*Camille Maurane, baritone
Henriette Puig-Roget, organ
Chœur d'oratorio et Maîtrise de l'ORTF
Orchestre national de l' ORTF 
Jean Martinon *
Rec. 1971
EMI


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 4*

Frans Bruggen and the Radio Kamerorkest, live recording. This is a nice recording, but I'm not hearing anything particularly distinctive except for a clarinet squeak before the recap in the first movement, which makes the recording sound human.


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Vierne: Le poème de l'amour, Psyché, La Ballade du désespéré (Michael Bundy, Jeremy Filsell, Naxos)*

Another rather unknown side of this French composer, known mainly for his organ works. Le poème de l'amour is a song cycle in 15 parts lasting over 40 minutes. I find it a bit too long tbh. The other two works fare better in that respect.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Enthusiast said:


> The first disc of this three disc set: contains Aion, Pfhat and Konx-om-pax.


That looks interesting. Do you have any impressions of this set yet?


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

janwillemvanaalst said:


> The composer preferred the chamber music version anyway.


He was a pretty good judge imo.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scelsi, Natura Renovatur pour onze cordes*


----------



## Enthusiast

Manxfeeder said:


> That looks interesting. Do you have any impressions of this set yet?


It is good. But they could have fitted the music on two discs! More importantly, I think it is OOP now.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Igor Stravinsky
Violin Concerto*


----------



## Chilham

Bernstein: West Side Story
Michael Tilson Thomas, San Francisco Symphony Orchestra, Alexandra Silber, Cheyenne Jackson, Jessica Vosk, Kevin Vortmann, Kelly Markgraf, David Michael Laffey, Juliana Hansen, Louise Marie Cornillez, Zacharay Ford, Cassie Simone, Justin Keyes, Chris Meissner, Louis Pardo, Michael Taylor, Julia Bullock


----------



## Art Rock

*Robert Volkmann: Complete Orchestral Works (Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie, Werner Andreas Albert, Johannes Wohlmacher, CPO 2 CD's)*

Robert Volkmann (1815 - 1883) was a German composer, and a close friend of Brahms. This CPO double CD collects a large part of his orchestral works (the "Complete" is not correct). Playing the first CD now, with the overture Richard III, Op. 68, and the Symphony No. 1 in D Minor, Op. 44. Not earth shattering, but accomplished and a pleasant listen.


----------



## Malx

I guess its getting close enough to Christmas to dig these seasonal works out.
*Berlioz, L'Enfance du Christ - La Chapelle Royale, Collegium Vocale Gent & Orchestre des Champs-Élysées, Philippe Herreweghe.

Vaughan Williams, Fantasia on Christmas Carols - John Barrow (baritone), Choir of Guildford Cathedral, String Orchestra, Barry Rose.

















*


----------



## sAmUiLc

I wonder if they had pulled enough musicians for this recording session. It sounds rather under-nourished unlike any other recording of the combo (Walter & Columbia SO)..


----------



## Faramundo

A Czech Evening


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, Symphonies Nos. 10 and 11*


----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev, Romeo & Juliet Op 64 (highlights) - Kirov Orchestra, Valery Gergiev.*

Maybe not everyones favourite shot of vodka right now - but I enjoy the fine music making on this disc.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Norgard, Symphony No. 8*


----------



## Malx

*Prokofiev, Lieutenant Kije Suite - Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Fritz Reiner.*

I always connect the Troika movement with this time of year. This recording from 1957 certainly wears its age well, very decent sound - another of those discs I tend to forget about that is extremely worthy of a spin.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Ralph Vaughan Williams
Hodie, A Christmas Cantata*








First listen to this work, stunning so far.....


----------



## HenryPenfold

Enthusiast said:


> Some time ago I took this off the shelf to listen to some of Monteux’s Ravel (which is quite special) but then, the next day, I thought to listen to his Debussy (also special). And then, rather than return it to the shelf, the next day I played his Brahms Haydn Variations and Sibelius 2nd (both among the very best accounts of those great works IMO). And now I thought to just listen to Haydn's Symphony 101 and (again one of the best there is IMO) the Enigma Variations. It’s quite a box.





Kiki said:


> *Arthur Honegger*
> _Une Cantate de Noël _
> *Camille Maurane, baritone
> Henriette Puig-Roget, organ
> Chœur d'oratorio et Maîtrise de l'ORTF
> Orchestre national de l' ORTF
> Jean Martinon *
> Rec. 1971
> EMI


I wish I were 31, the age when I bought this CD.....
Tempes Fugit....


----------



## Malx

HenryPenfold said:


> I wish I were 31, the age when I bought this CD.....
> Tempes Fugit....


What difference would a couple of years make


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Symphony No 3 - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes.*

This disc was a fine start to a new Sibelius cycle unfortunately the other discs haven't quite reached the standards set by this one.


----------



## Malx

Sorry for the run of posts folks.
*Liszt, Various Piano Transciptions including, Chopin Songs* / Mephisto Waltz, Liebstraum** / Danse macabre*** - Alexander Brailowsky* / Evgeny Kissin ** / Vladimir Horowitz***.*

All of the above makes up disc 14 of the box below.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Triple Concerto - Yefim Bronfman (piano), Gil Shaham (violin), Truls Mørk, Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich, David Zinman.*

A work I rarely listen to but this recording makes a solid case for the piece - very enjoyable.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 'Winter Daydreams'*

_Boston Symphony Orchestra
Michael Tilson Thomas_
Recorded: 1970-03
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston
Work length 44:12


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Shostakovich, Preludes and Fugues*

This is on sale at Quboz. I've never heard these, so I don't know if Donohoe's interpretation is definitive or defective.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## ericshreiber1005

Britten: A Ceremony of Carols, Rejoice in the Lamb, Missa Brevis, Festival Te Deum, Hymn to St. Peter, A Hymn of St. Columbus and A Hymn to the Virgin. Choir of St. John's College, Cambridge. Cond. Guest. London.


----------



## haziz

*Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 'Little Russian'*

_New Philharmonia Orchestra
Claudio Abbado_
Recorded: 1968-02-22
Recording Venue: Wembley Town Hall, London
Work length 33:43


----------



## pmsummer

'THE DREAM OF HEROD'
_A Choral Poem based upon Vocal Works Ancient and Modern_
*Various and Sundry Composers, Ancient and Modern*
Tenebrae
Nigel Short - director
_
Signum_


----------



## Knorf

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 1 in G minor, Op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Piano Concerto No. 2* in B flat major, Op. 83
Van Cliburn, piano; Fritz Reiner: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1961)


----------



## sAmUiLc

Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart: Violin Concerto & Other Short Works


Tchaikovsky - None But The Lonely Heart. DG: 4836086. Buy CD or download online. Daniel Lozakovich (violin) National Philharmonic Orchestra of Russia, Vladimir Spivakov



www.prestomusic.com





I used to watch Verbier Festival avidly every year on medici.tv when they were more generous for the free viewing. I discovered Yuja Wang, David Fray there and then, on top of watching numerous established names. Lozakovich was one of the discoveries. He was a very young teenager but his demeanor was impressively assured. He has grown well in his artistic stature.


----------



## premont

HenryPenfold said:


> I wish I were 31, the age when I bought this CD.....
> Tempes Fugit....


Tempus or tempora in pluralis.


----------



## Kiki

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
_Piano Concerto No. 4_
*Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli
Philharmonia Orchestra
Ettore Gracis*
Rec. 1957
EMI

Phenomenal power!


----------



## Neo Romanza

On the way home tonight the temperature was 9°F (-12*°*C) and I froze my butt off, but now I'm enjoying this little program I put together:

*Vaughan Williams
Five Mystical Songs
John Shirley-Quirk, baritone
Choir Of King's College, Cambridge
English Chamber Orchestra
Willcocks*

From this set -










*Finzi
Cello Concerto, Op. 40
Yo-Yo Ma (cello)
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Vernon Handley*










*Britten
Nocturne, Op. 60 for tenor, obbligato instruments and strings
Peter Pears, tenor
London Symphony Orchestra
Britten*


----------



## Rogerx

Altnickol / Musica Alta Ripa / Straube: Mass & Motets


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Lisztianwagner said:


> *Igor Stravinsky
> Violin Concerto*


Violinist? Conductor? Orchestra? If I'm not mistaken, it's Anne-Sophie Mutter/Sacher/Philharmonia. A fine performance, too.


----------



## Floeddie

*Tchaikovsky, Peter I*. Suites from The Nutcracker & Swan Lake, London Festival Orchestra,


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Piano Quartets

István Várdai, Máté Szücs, Rosanne Philippens (violin), Finghin Collins

Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 in G minor, K478
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 2 in E flat major, K493


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker
Ozawa/Boston


----------



## Knorf

*Joan Tower: *_In Memory _for string quartet
Tokyo String Quartet

This week's selection for the string quartet listening thread. A very fine work.


----------



## Rogerx

Rolla: Concertos and Symphonies

Mario Carbotta (flute)

Massimiliano Caldi


Rolla: Concerto for basset horn and orchestra in F
Rolla: Flute Concerto in D
Rolla: Symphony in B flat for string orchestra, BI 540
Rolla: Symphony in D for orchestra, BI 553


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last work of the night and a first-listen:

*Suk
A Winter's Tale, Op. 9
Orchester der Komischen Oper Berlin
Kirill Petrenko*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Platti – Various Concertos – Pratum Integrum Orchestra


----------



## vincula

Sheltered safe within these gents before the "out-laws" break in later today 😅 









Regards,

Vincula


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Selim Palmgren* (1878-1951):* Piano music* (1900-1921), as recorded in 2000 by *Risto Lauriala* (piano).

For a good day-starter I like gentle (but original) romantic piano music. Finnish composer Palmgren fits that category well.


----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Pelléas et Mélisande

Maria Ewing (Mélisande), François Le Roux (Pelléas), José van Dam (Golaud), Jean-Philippe Courtis (Arkel), Christa Ludwig (Genevieve), Patrizia Pace (Yniold), Rudolf Mazzola (Doctor)

Vienna State Opera Concert Chorus, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Chilham

Premiered this day 1871. I don't think I've listened all the way through since attending a live performance in Orange 20-years ago. Pappano's recording has a recommendation list as long as your arm, so giving it a go.









Verdi: Aida
Antonio Pappano, Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia, Anja Harteros, Jonas Kaufmann

*Awards:*

Presto Recording of the Week, 2nd October 2015








Sunday Times, 2015, Albums of the Year








BBC Music Magazine, November 2015, Disc of the month








Gramophone Magazine, Awards Issue 2015, Disc of the Month








Record Review, October 2015, Recording of the Week








Building a Library, April 2017, Also Recommended








Presto Recordings of the Year, Winner 2015








Gramophone Awards, 2016, Winner - Opera








BBC Music Magazine Awards, 2016, Disc of the Year








BBC Music Magazine Awards, 2016, Opera Winner








Diapason d’Or de l’Année, 2015, Winner - Opéra


----------



## Art Rock

*Malcolm Arnold : String Quartets No. 1 and No. 2, Phantasy "Vita Abundans" (Maggini Quartet, Naxos)*

It is Malcolm Arnold today for the early morning string quartets. Played of course by the Maggini Quartet who have done so much for the British string quartets repertoire.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Neo Romanza said:


> Violinist? Conductor? Orchestra? If I'm not mistaken, it's Anne-Sophie Mutter/Sacher/Philharmonia. A fine performance, too.


Correct.😌 Agreed, it's a very enchanting recording.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky *(1840-1893): *Nine sacred pieces for choir* (1885), as recorded in 1995 by the St.Petersburg Chamber Choir, directed by *Nikolai Korniev*. With Natalia Kornieva (soprano), Elena Fedotova (soprano), Marina Ushapovskaya (alto).

Quite another side of Tchaikovsky. Deeply profound i.m.h.o. Appealing recording acoustics in St.Petersburg, too.


----------



## Merl

I spent the whole of the last few days catching up on new releases to squeeze into my SQ blog posts. I ended up rewriting several of my blogs too and adding info/videos into another 20 (something I'll be catching up on soon for a lot more of my blogs). This was one that particularly caught the ear. The acoustic is a bit over-resonant (especially in the 13th quartet) but this is a very fine, vital performance of the 11th quartet.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber: Symphonies Nos. 1 and 2 & Bassoon Concerto

Karen Geoghegan (bassoon)

BBC Philharmonic, Juanjo Mena


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ervin Schulhoff - various works part one for either side of lunchtime.
Any comments are paraphrased from some of my previous posts.​Something of a child prodigy like his slightly younger contemporary Eric Korngold, Schulhoff cut his musical teeth in a late romantic style before embarking on a more individual and often radical journey immediately after World War I.

_Melody_ for violin and piano (1903):
_Suite_ for violin and piano op.1 (1911):
Sonata no.1 for violin and piano op.7 (1913):









Piano Concerto no.1 op.11 (1913):









_Drei Lieder_ for soprano and piano op.14 [Texts: Cäsar Flaischlen/
Otto Falckenberg/Friedrich Adler] (1911):
Two songs from _Drei Stimmungsbilder_ [_Three Mood Pictures_] for soprano,
violin and piano op.12 - instrumentation completed by Jiří Mikuláš
[Texts: Hans Steiger] (c. 1912-13 inc.):
Nine songs from the poetry collection _Die Garbe_ [_The Bundle_] by Hans Steiger
for soprano and piano (c. 1912-13):
_Drei Lieder_ for contralto and piano op.15 [Texts: Oscar Wilde] (1914):
Three songs from the collection _Das Lied vom Kinde_ for soprano and piano
op.18 [Texts: Gustav Falke/Anna Ritter/Theodor Storm] (by 1916):









String Quartet [_no.0_] in G op.25 (1918):


----------



## Art Rock

*Robert Volkmann: Complete Orchestral Works (Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie, Werner Andreas Albert, Johannes Wohlmacher, CPO 2 CD's)*

Robert Volkmann (1815 - 1883) was a German composer, and a close friend of Brahms. This CPO double CD collects a large part of his orchestral works (the "Complete" is not correct). Playing the second CD now, with the Symphony No. 2 in B-Flat Major Op. 53, Cello Concerto in A Minor Op. 33, and Overture in C Major Op. posth. . I found the second symphony more interesting than the first. The cello concerto is even finer to my taste. The Overture is a nice piece.


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: Divertimenti

Scottish Chamber Orchestra Wind Soloists


Mozart: Divertimento in B flat, K240
Mozart: Divertimento in B flat, K270
Mozart: Divertimento in E flat, K252
Mozart: Divertimento in F, K253
Mozart: Serenade No. 11 in E flat major, K375


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Olivier Messiaen* (1908-1992):* Vingt regards sur l'enfant-Jésus ("Twenty Contemplations on the Infant Jesus")* (1944), as recorded in 2002 by *Steven Osborne* (piano).

Although predominantly meditative, this lengthy work contains some passages that are quite demanding for the performer (and, some might say, for the listener). I did not sit through the entire two hours, I chose selected tracks. I like Osborne's performance and sound quality, although I find the recording by Pierre-Laurent Aimard comparably fine.


----------



## Branko

JS Bach (Rheinberger/Reger) 
Goldberg Variations for 2 pianos.
Yaara Tal & Andreas Groethuysen 

With Season's Greetings to everyone and thank you for the music & inspiration !


----------



## Rogerx

Tchaikovsky & Shostakovich for strings

Scottish Ensemble, Jonathan Morton

Shostakovich: String Quartet No. 2 in A major, Op. 68
Tchaikovsky: Serenade for strings in C major, Op. 48


----------



## Enthusiast

Lively and fresh: a delightful two and a half hours (not quite expected from the picture).


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Camille Saint-Saëns 
Symphony No.3*


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4, Consecration of the House Overture & Variations, WoO 80

Lauma Skride (piano), Brandenburger Symphoniker, Peter Gulke


----------



## Bourdon

Froberger

A recording from 1962, it still sounds very good to me.


----------



## Enthusiast

Abbado's Prokofiev, some of it a bit Christmassy.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms:
*Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 73
*Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Leonard Bernstein: New York Philharmonic (1962, 1964)

No exposition repeat in the Second (he does take the repeat in the Third). Commendable cello section. I read that the Second was the very first recording to be made in Philharmonic Hall (the engineering on this recording is fine, I don't hear the notoriously dreadful acoustics of that space). This is a fine Brahms Second so far, so I'll be continuing onto the Third. I suspect these recordings will be less controversial than Bernstein's later recordings with the Vienna Philharmonic, though it's been a good while since I've heard those... I should do a closer comparison of the two cycles. His earlier recordings for Columbia do have a tendency to be overshadowed by the flashier marketing of his Deutsche Grammophon work, but there are some gems in Bernstein's Columbia discography too.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Puccini: Gianni Schicchi. Victoria de los Angeles, Gobbi, Canali. Orchestra of the Roma Opera. Cond. Santini. RRC.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Webern, Symphony*

The image on the cover does not necessarily reflect what your reaction will be to the music.


----------



## Rogerx

Christopher Ball: Music for Wind

Paul Arden-Taylor (recorders/oboe)

Adderbury Ensemble, Christopher Ball

Ball, C: Oboe Concerto
Ball, C: Pagan piper
Ball, C: Pan Overheard
Ball, C: Recorder Concerto 'The Piper of Dreams'
Ball, C: Scenes from a Comedy for Wind Quintet


----------



## Xenophiliu

Glorious Sound of Christmas & A Festival of Carols in Brass
Philadelphia Orchestra
Eugene Ormandy


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Georg Friedrich Händel* (1685-1759):* Solomon, oratorio, HWV.67* (~1749), as recorded in 1984 by the English Baroque Soloists, Monteverdi Choir, conducted by *John Eliot Gardiner*. With Barbara Hendricks (soprano), Stephen Varcoe (baritone), Carolyn Watkinson (contralto), Anthony Rolfe Johnson (tenor), Nancy Argenta (soprano), Joan Rodgers (soprano), Della Jones (mezzo-soprano).

Let the Baroque splendor flow lavishly, maestro!


----------



## Vasks

_Classical Christmas - Final Day_

*Charpentier - Overture to "Pastorale sur la naissance de Jesus" (Christie/Harmonia mundi)
Sweelinck - Puer nobis nascitur (Rotaru/Carpe Diem)
Manfredini - Concerto, Op. 3, No. 12 "Pastorale per il Santissimo Natale" (Remy/cpo)
d'Aquin - Noel #9 (Bardon/Pierre Verany)
Vivaldi - Violin Concerto, RV 270 "Il riposo-per il Natale" (Biondi/Virgin)
Schiassi - Sinfonia pastorale per il Santissmo Natale di Jesu" (Francis/Helios)*


----------



## Shaughnessy

*Be All Merry*

The Choral Scholars of University College Dublin, Irish Chamber Orchestra, Desmond Earley

"Be all Merry is one of three new pieces especially composed for the Choral Scholars. This lively carol for choir, orchestra and violin by Irish composer Eoghan Desmond evokes the joyful play of Christmas in the lines ‘Be all merry in this house/Exultet celum laudibus!’. 

The recording contains a remarkable setting of the Advent plainsong hymn Christe Redemptor Omnium for tenor solo, chorus, violin and violoncello by Ivo Antognini, crafted for Choral Scholars with the kind support of the Swiss Embassy in Dublin. 

The Adoration of the Magi by American composer Timothy Stephens is a breathtaking setting of W. B. Yeats’ poetry. 

A beautiful Irish-language lullaby – Cró na Nollag – set by father and son, Adhamhnán and Uinseann Mac Domhnaill, and the much-loved Scottish tune simply titled Suantraí, are also included. 

The Irish Chamber Orchestra are also featured on a number of tracks including The Wexford Carol and Carol of the Bells. 

The choir closes the album with the song most associated with friendship, hope and the promise of a new year, Auld Lang Syne."

"No fewer than half the choir’s two-dozen members step out for solos, revealing the in-depth quality of Earley’s singers. The glowing tonal blend that he elicits is a constant pleasure, and there’s a real emotional connection in the performances."
- BBC Music Magazine

"A contemporary, and unmistakeably Irish, take on the Christmas tradition...the Scholars, and soloists Kiri O’Neill and Emily Doyle, achieve a beautifully delicate, almost vulnerable sound in Elaine Agnew’s Curoo Curoo, Fionntán Ó Cearbhaill’s Scots lullaby Suantraí and Adhamhnán Mac Domhnaill’s evocative Cró na Nollag."
- Presto Music

Link to complete album - 



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_ncmBHVgGJHPtM0PVwJfOvwuPkqxqF5Nsc





Spoiler: Be All Merry - The Choral Scholars of University College Dublin


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethoven*
_Piano Concerto No. 4_
*Kristian Bezuidenhout
Freiburger Barockorchester
Pablo Heras-Casado*
Rec. 2017
Harmonia Mundi

Strong conviction!


----------



## HenryPenfold

premont said:


> Tempus or tempora in pluralis.





premont said:


> Tempus or tempora in pluralis.


tell my smell cheque


----------



## PeterKC

(15) The Holy Infant's Lullaby - YouTube


----------



## Rogerx

Villa-Lobos - Bachianas Brasileiras Volume 3

Donna Brown (soprano), Jean Louis Steuerman (piano), Sato Moughalian (flute) & Alexandre Silvério (bassoon)

The Cellists of the São Paulo Symphony Orchestra (OSESP) with the special participation of Antônio Meneses, Roberto Minczuk


Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 1 for at least 8 cellos
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 4 for piano or orchestra
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria (Cantilena)
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 5: Aria and Dança (Martelo)
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 6 for flute and bassoon


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Piston, Three New England Sketches, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Verdi: Un Giorno di Regno. Capecchi, Bruscantini, Pagliughi, Cozzi. Orchestra e Coro della Radio Italiana. Cond. Simonetto. 1951 studio recording. CDS.


----------



## Barbebleu

Strauss; Metamorphosen, Tod und Verklärung - Neeme Järvi, RSNO. Glorious. I had the pleasure of seeing Järvi and the RSNO many times at Glasgow’s City Halls. Never less than terrific. They had a brilliant leader in Edwin Paling who retired in 2007.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Formenti was perhaps the most amazing pianist I've seen live.


----------



## 13hm13

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 [Peter Donohoe]


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Corelli, Concerto Grosso No. 1, "Christmas"*

Musica Amphion, directed by Pieter-Jan Belder


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading off to work:

*Respighi
Violin Sonata in B minor
James Ehnes, Andrew Armstrong*


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Fidelio Act I - Soloists & Choruses (as per cover), Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur.*

Came across this recording in a big Beethoven box I have. Based on first listen I'd suggest its ok but won't shift Klemperer / Ludwig / Vickers in my affections.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Symphony No. 2 & Violin Concerto No. 3

Andreas Krecher (violin)

Wuppertal Symphony Orchestra, Georg Hanson


----------



## Enthusiast

Two mixed Hilary Hahn CDs. I'm not convinced the work well as programming - the "Paris" disc comes over as something of a mixture of works that may not belong together - but along with everything else you get great accounts of the first Prokofiev concerto (on "Paris"), and the Dvorak and the Ginastera concertos (on "Eclipse").


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Two mixed Hilary Hahn CDs. I'm not convinced the work well as programming - the "Paris" disc comes over as something of a mixture of works that may not belong together - but along with everything else you get great accounts of the first Prokofiev concerto (on "Paris"), and the Dvorak and the Ginastera concertos (on "Eclipse").


That Dvořák/Ginastera disc is outstanding! I bought the _Paris_ recording a few nights ago, so hopefully I'll be able to give it a listen soon. I mainly bought that disc for the Prokofiev. I'm not a huge Rautavaara fan like many on here seem to be.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Abbado's Prokofiev, some of it a bit Christmassy.


I don't know if you was you or another member who mentioned that Svetlanov's on the ICA Classics label was their favorite, but I definitely plan to revisit it soon:










It's interesting that Svetlanov didn't record a lot of Prokofiev. I wish he had --- he would've been outstanding in the symphonies, ballets and concerti.


----------



## opus55

Jeajoon Ryu
Sinfonia Da Requiem / Violin Concerto No. 1










Corelli: Concerti Grossi, Op.6


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Not only is this a great recording/performance, the single layer SACD holds the entire symphony on a single disc.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Schönberg - Berg - Webern

Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker *








The whole set, outstanding music.


----------



## Malx

Neo Romanza said:


> I don't know if you was you or another member who mentioned that Svetlanov's on the ICA Classics label was their favorite, but I definitely plan to revisit it soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting that Svetlanov didn't record a lot of Prokofiev. I wish he had --- he would've been outstanding in the symphonies, ballets and concerti.


That could well have been I - I do enjoy the Svetlanov hugely, but favourite for me can be a transitory accolade.


----------



## Malx

*Roussel, Symphony No 3 - Orchestre National de France, Leonard Bernstein.*

A very decent symphony, in a very decent performance.


----------



## Monsalvat

13hm13 said:


> Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 [Peter Donohoe]


How is this recording? Is it worth checking out?


----------



## 13hm13

*60 Jahre Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks ---- 7 CD box set*

CD5 – Edward Elgar – Enigma-Variations, Ralph Vaughan Williams – Symphony №6 – Sir Colin Davis, 1983, 1987


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Friedrich Gernsheim *(1839-1916): *Cello concerto in E minor, op.78* (~1905?), as recorded in 2006 by *Alban Gerhardt* (cello) with the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by *Hannu Lintu*.

Charming little cello concerto (14 minutes) by this late-romantic German composer.


----------



## Monsalvat

Finishing up Bernstein's earlier New York Brahms Cycle (started in Post #33,937 earlier today):















Johannes Brahms
*Symphony No. 1* in C minor, Op. 68
*Symphony No. 4* in E minor, Op. 98
Leonard Bernstein: New York Philharmonic (1962)

I really have enjoyed this cycle (so far)! Aside from some tape hiss, the sound is really good, even though it was recorded at the problematic Philharmonic Hall in Lincoln Center. Excellent, excellent cello section, particularly in the Third Symphony I heard earlier. The First Symphony has a really dramatic Allegro. Haven't finished the First yet, nor started the Fourth, but I'll be staying through till the end for sure! I'm actually a bit surprised by how strong this cycle is.


----------



## SONNET CLV

A good day for this:



















One of my favorites for the Christmas season.


----------



## Bourdon

Schubert

CD 10

One of the first composers who guided me into the world of classical music was Schubert, especially his songs. For me, the baritone Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau is inextricably linked to these songs. The first song of this CD is "An Die Musik" a wonderful song that also aptly expresses my attitude towards music.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Salgado, Symphony No. 6

Salgado was Ecuador's premier composer in the last century. I've never heard of him. The 6th symphony is from 1968. This recording is conducted by Freddy Cadena with an orchestra whose name I can't spell without getting finger cramps.


----------



## Merl

The Panocha are always a safe bet in Dvorak's string quartets. They are just as assured in the quintets, too.  🎻


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Floeddie

*Vivaldi, Antonio* - Concerto for 2 Cellos: Julian Lloyd Webber, Julian Lloyd Webber, Jiaxin Lloyd Webber, European Union Chamber Orchestra, Hans-Peter Hofmann, Mike Hatch











Excellent quality in every way...


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Folk Songs Of The Four Seasons Suite, Bucolic Suite, Dark Pastoral For Cello And Orchestra, Serenade In A Minor (Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Martin Yates, Guy Johnston, Dutton Epoch)*

An intriguing mixture of less well known pieces from early (Bucolic Suite, Serenade) and late (Folk Songs, Dark Pastoral, the latter orchestrated by David Matthews) RVW. All four worthwhile, especially Dark Pastoral.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ervin Schulhoff - various works part two
for the rest of today.​
Of the compositions below, all but _Ogelala_ incorporate jazz elements, and as the earliest of these works dates from 1919 it's probable that Schulhoff was amongst the very first classical composers to venture into that particular direction. Igor Stravinsky's _Ragtime for Eleven Instruments_ predates Schulhoff's _Fünf Pittoresken_ by one year, but Stravinsky flirted only briefly with jazz during this time and his later _Ebony Concerto_ (composed for Woody Herman) was pretty much a one-off. Schulhoff, however, returned to jazz time and again until the middle of the 1930s after which his parameters were increasingly narrowed by his own personal take on Socialist Realism.

The ballet _Ogelala_ contains much colourful and propulsive music, and with its story of violent ritual and paganism it's as if _The Rite of Spring_ has been transported to what I presume to be the pre-Conquista lands of what was to become Northern Mexico/Southwestern USA.

_Suite_ for chamber orchestra with prologue for speaker op.37 
[Text: Ervin Schulhoff) (1921):

Chaim Levano with spoken prologue









_Fünf Pittoresken_ for piano op.31 (1919):
_Partita _for piano (1922):









_Ogelala_ - ballet in ten scenes after an old Mexican story for orchestra
with brief section for wordless soprano (1922 - rev. by 1925):

with Beate Bilandzija (sop.)









Concerto for piano with small orchestra op.43 (1923):


----------



## Monsalvat

Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 5*
Claudio Abbado: Chicago Symphony Orchestra (1980)


----------



## WVdave

Britten; Cello Suites And Sonata
Benjamin Britten, Mstislav Rostropovich
London Records – 421 859-2, CD, Album, Remastered, US, 1989.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Prokofiev, Symphony No. 6*


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> I don't know if you was you or another member who mentioned that Svetlanov's on the ICA Classics label was their favorite, but I definitely plan to revisit it soon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting that Svetlanov didn't record a lot of Prokofiev. I wish he had --- he would've been outstanding in the symphonies, ballets and concerti.


Well remembered. The Svetlanov is special to me. You replied that this Abbado one was your favourite ... and it is very good, too.


----------



## Enthusiast

A while back our friend Bourdon was quite insistent that this is a record I have to have. I have many recordings of Vingt Regards. He was not wrong - it's wonderful.


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Symphonies No. 4 and No. 12 (Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Carl St. Clair, CPO)*

Continuing with the symphonies of the Brazilian master. Today it is Symphonies No. 4 and No. 12.


----------



## Chilham

Bernstein: Candide (Highlights)
Marin Alsop, London Symphony Orchestra, Leonardo Capalbo, Jane Archibald, Anne Sofie von Otter, Sir Thomas Allen









Bernstein: On the Waterfront Suite, 3 Dance Episodes from On the Town
Christian Lindberg, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra









Ligeti/Strauss, R/Strauss, J/Khachaturian: Music from 2001: A Space Odessey
Various


----------



## Malx

*Tchaikovsky, The Nutcracker (complete) - Boston Symphony Orchestra, Seiji Ozawa.
*
I don't know too many recordings of this full ballet but because this one is so well played and benefits from great sound I haven't really searched for alternatives.

❄❄❄This will be my last post before tomorrows events - so I'll wish regulars (and others) of the thread a Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays which ever is most suitable❄❄❄.

All those in the US stay safe and warm.


----------



## Xenophiliu

Christmas Album
American Horn Quartet
Queensland Symphony Horns

Horns for the Holidays
Dallas Wind Symphony
Jerry Junkin


----------



## Bourdon

Enthusiast said:


> A while back our friend Bourdon was quite insistent that this is a record I have to have. I have many recordings of Vingt Regards. He was not wrong - it's wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.



i'm glad you like it.At this moment it seems a good idea to listen it again.I love this piece and this recording.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

These (and a few that are not mentioned on the cover) are all solo piano transcriptions, which begs the question, "How many hands and fingers does he have?"


----------



## haziz

*Bah, Humbug!*

*Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, Op. 71*

_Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
David Maninov_
Recording: 15–16 April 1995, Henry Wood Hall, London


----------



## Faramundo

A Czech meditation with H287 and H164
Chaos and Highness.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## littlejohnuk1

I really dislike the white noise of Carols. After an hour of the a little goes a long way on Christmas Eve unless you're cleaning the house and just want the background mood  Classic FM I opted for the off switch and discovered something far more ME. Actually the image is just one album of a Victorian Christmas playlist on Spotify!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Norgard, Symphony No. 4*


----------



## Merl

Finishing Christmas Eve with some fine Czech music.


----------



## sAmUiLc

There is applause after each concerto, so it must have been recorded live. Buchbinder conducts and plays the piano.


----------



## pmsummer

ADVENT CANTATAS
*Georg Philipp Telemann*
GSOConsort
Gudrun Sidonie Otto - soprano
Ingolf Seidel - baritone
Christine Schwark - violoncello
Michael Freimuth - laute, theorbe
Wolfgang Brunner - cembalo, orgel
_
CPO_


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Mahler: Symphony No. 4


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Now for something for Christmas from my new find Francis Poulenc.


----------



## Kiki

*Sergei Rachmaninov*
_Symphonic Dances_
*Philharmonia Orchestra 
Neeme Järvi *
Rec. 1991
Chandos

Two purposeful and colourful outer movements with some of the best melancholic moments, sandwiching a most boring, dragging waltz. That's Neeme Järvi for me. He does some fantastic things one moment, then something incomprehensible the next moment.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Well remembered. The Svetlanov is special to me. You replied that this Abbado one was your favourite ... and it is very good, too.


I'm always open to having my previous opinions challenged so I'll queue up Svetlanov's _Nevsky_ tonight, but first...

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Royal Philharmonic
Barbirolli*



















One of the greatest Sibelius 2nd performances I know.


----------



## Bkeske

Tokyo String Quartet : Bartók
Die 6 Streichquartette (The String Quartets, Les Quatuors À Cordes)
Deutsche Grammophon 3LP box, 1981
German Release


----------



## Kiki

*Camille Saint-Saëns*
_Piano Concerto No. 2_
*Noriko Ogawa 
Tapiola Sinfonietta 
Jean-Jacques Kantorow *
Rec. 1999
BIS

A stunning No. 2!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Will go back to Buchbinder's Emperor Concerto after some of these..


----------



## pmsummer

TO DRIVE THE COLD WINTER AWAY
_Christmas Revels in Renaissance England_
*The Dufay Collective*

_Dufay Recordings_


----------



## Bkeske

Hilary Hahn - Bach Concertos
Jeffrey Kahane conducting The Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra

Concerto For Violin, Strings And Continuo In E Major BWV 1042
Concerto For Violin, Strings And Continuo In A Minor BWV 1041
Concerto For 2 Violins, Strings And Continuo In D Minor BWV 1043
Concerto For Oboe, Violin, Strings And Continuo In C Minor BWV 1060
Deutsche Grammophon reissue 2018, originally 2003


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Prokofiev
Alexander Nevsky, Op. 78
Alfreda Hodgson (mezzo-soprano)
Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus
Evgeny Svetlanov*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Camille Saint-Saëns*
> _Piano Concerto No. 2_
> *Noriko Ogawa
> Tapiola Sinfonietta
> Jean-Jacques Kantorow *
> Rec. 1999
> BIS
> 
> A stunning No. 2!


Too bad Ogawa didn't record all of the Saint-Saëns piano concerti.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Clarinet Concerto..


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Saint-Saëns
Piano Quintet in A minor, Op. 14
String Quartet No. 1 in E minor, Op. 112
Andrea Lucchesini (piano), Andrea Lumachi (double bass)
Quartetto di Cremona*

_







_


----------



## Rogerx

Of All Joys

Attacca Quartet


Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
Bennet: Weep, O Mine Eyes
Clemens: Ego flos campi
Dowland: Flow my teares (Lacrimæ)
Gibbons, O: Fantasia a 6 (No. 31-39)
Glass, P: String Quartet No. 3 'Mishima'
Marenzio: Solo e pensoso i più deserti campi
Pärt: Fratres for String Quartet
Pärt: Summa


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Hahn
Quatuor à cordes No. 2 en fa majeur
Quatuor Tchalik*










Quatuor Tchalik excel in this kind of repertoire. Their Saint-Saëns disc of his SQs is also outstanding.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: _Weihnachtsoratorium_, BWV 248
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Concentus Musicus Wien, Wiener Sängerknaben, Chorus Viennensis (1972)
Paul Esswood, countertenor; Kurt Equiluz, tenor; Siegmund Nimsgern, bass; and an unnamed treble soloist from the Wiener Sängerknaben

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms & Schumann: Lieder

Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano) with Malcolm Martineau, Hester Dickson, Benjamin Appl, John Mark Ainsley & Johnny Langridge


Brahms: Dein blaues Auge, (No. 8 from Acht Lieder und Gesänge, Op. 59)
Brahms: Der Schmied Op. 19/4
Brahms: Meine Liebe ist grün, Op. 63 No. 5
Brahms: Ständchen, Op. 106 No. 1
Brahms: Wie Melodien zieht es mir, Op. 105 No. 1
Brahms: Wiegenlied, Op. 49 No. 4 (Lullaby)
Brahms: Wir wandelten, wir zwei zusammen Op. 96 No. 2
Schumann: Familien-Gemälde, Op. 34 No. 4
Schumann: Gedichte der Königin Maria Stuart, Op. 135
Schumann: Hoch, hoch sind die Berge, Op. 138, No. 8 (from Spanische Liebeslieder)
Schumann: Ich bin dein Baum, Op. 101 No. 3
Schumann: Ich denke dein, Op. 78, No. 3
Schumann: Lieder und Gesänge aus Goethes Wilhelm Meister, Op. 98a
Schumann: So wahr die Sonne scheinet, Op. 37, No. 12


----------



## 13hm13

Honegger: Symphony No. 5; Symphony No. 3; Pacific 231


----------



## Art Rock

Merry Christmas Everyone!










*Vincent d'Indy: String Quartets 1-3, Sextet (Quatuor Joachim, Calliope, 2 CD's)*

Christmas or not, I'm starting today with string quartets as usual - this time by Vincent d'Indy, imspired by @Merl's blog post:









D'indy - String Quartet 1 op.35 (SQ review)


Vincent d’Indy composed his 1st String Quartet No.1 in 1890 and it was premiered to huge acclaim from the public, critics and his fellow composers (Chausson considered it a masterpiece and told D’Indy, "all France honors you.") . That's some beginning to your quartet writing career (although I...




www.talkclassical.com





Today the first CD with the first and third quartets.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach*: Cantata _"Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben," _BWV 147
Brigitte Geller, Michael Chance, Jan Kobow, Dietrich Henschel
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Rogerx

Carols for Christmas Morning

Nicholas Wearne (organ), Joe Littlewood (treble), Edward Higginbottom (organ), Will Unwin, Ben Linton (tenors), Tom Edwards (bass), Ben Linton (tenor), Laurence Cramp (bass)

The Choir of New College Oxford


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Mahler: Symphony No. 1


----------



## Neo Romanza

One more work before turning in for the night:

*Duruflé
Requiem, Op. 9
Thomas Allen (baritone), Ann Murray (mezzo-soprano), Charles Tunnell (cello)
English Chamber Orchestra, Corydon Singers
Matthew Best*










One of the greatest requiems ever composed, IMHO and what an exquisite performance.


----------



## Kiki

*Frédéric Chopin*
_Scherzi Nos. 1-4 Op. 20, 31, 39, 54
Polonaise-Fantaisie Op. 61 
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante Op. 22 
Fantaisie Impromptu Op. 66_
*Valentina Lisitsa *
Rec. 2021
Naïve

The Op. 20 Scherzo and the Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante are definitely first-rate!


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Berlioz - L’enfance du Christ
Herreweghe/Orchestre de Champ-Elysees


----------



## neoshredder

It’s Christmas. This album comes to mind when I think of Christmas.
Corelli - Concerti Grossi Op. 6


----------



## Chilham

Anon. Winchester Troper
Mary Berry, Schola Gregoriana Of Cambridge









Biber: Rosary Sonata No. 3 "The Nativity"
Rachel Podger, Marcin Swiatkiewicz, David Miller









Corelli: Concerto Grosso Op. 6 No. 8 "Christmas Concerto"
Sir Neville Marriner, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields









Haydn: String Quartet Op. 33 No. 2
Quatuor Mosaiques









Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Christian Thielemann, Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin


----------



## Malx

*Stravinsky, L'Histoire du Soldat - Sir John Gielgud (narrator), Tom Courtenay (speaker), Ron Moody (speaker), Boston Symphony Chamber Players.*

I have an aversion to works with narration, so while I've long been aware of this work this is my first time listening to it all the way through - sorry to say my aversion remains.


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet, Op. 64

London Symphony Orchestra, André Previn


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Symphonies No. 6 and No. 8, Suite for Strings (Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Carl St. Clair, CPO)*

Continuing with the symphonies of the Brazilian master. Today it is Symphonies No. 6 "On the Outline of the Mountains of Brazil" (possibly my favourite of the bunch) and No. 8, coupled with the Suite for Strings.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Merry Xmas to those who keep it and to everyone else I hope the day is sufficiently pleasant. Here at EG Castle the drawbridge has been raised, the portcullis has been dropped and the mastiffs roaming the grounds are on a starve day. I look forward to indulging in a very seasonal meal of chili con carne with tortilla wraps later, with lashings of peace and quiet to wash it down with.

Ervin Schulhoff - various works part three for this morning.​Symphony no.1 (the first of six which Schulhoff completed) is assertive and exuberant, and in places it could almost be paying homage to Janáček. Sadly, cpo never followed up the below release by recording symphonies 4-6. The six completed symphonies were available on three Supraphon discs as part of their most welcome bespoke Schulhoff edition but those releases are long out of print.

_Five Pieces_ for string quartet (1923):
String Quartet no.1 (1924):









Piano Sonata no.1 (1924):
_Suite no.2_ for piano (1924):









String Sextet (1920 and 1924): a)
Duo for violin and cello (1925): b)

a) with Rainer Johannes Kimstedt (va.) and Michael Sanderling (vc.)
joining the Petersen Quartet
b) with Gernot Süßmuth (vn.) and Hans-Jakob Eschenburg (vc.)
from the Petersen Quartet









Symphony no.1 (1924-25):


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 4 in D minor, Op. 13/ Dvořák: Symphony No. 5 in F major, Op. 76

Staatskapelle Berlin- Otmar Suitner


----------



## Chilham

I know, right?

































Williams: Selected pieces from the Star Wars franchise, Schindler’s List, Jurassic Park, Jaws, Superman, the Indiana Jones franchise, & the Harry Potter franchise
Various


----------



## Branko

JS Bach - Christmas Oratorio - Part 1. 
A super recording imho. I am really enjoying it. 

Hermann Max
Rheinische Kantorei
Das Kleine Konzert

Veronika Winter - s
Wiebke Lehmkuhl - a
Jan Kobow - t
Markus Flaig - b


----------



## haziz

😡👿😠🗯

*Bah, humbug!*


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Prokofiev
> Alexander Nevsky, Op. 78
> Alfreda Hodgson (mezzo-soprano)
> Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus
> Evgeny Svetlanov*


And ...?


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Cello Concerto

Zuill Bailey (cello), Karen Robertson (soprano), Tibor Pazmanay (organ)

Linz Bruckner Orchestra, Caspar Richter


Korngold: Cello Concerto in C major, Op.37
Korngold: Das Wunder der Heliane, Op. 20: Interlude
Korngold: Die Tote Stadt, Op. 12 (Prelude to Act 2)
Korngold: Much Ado About Nothing, Op. 11: suite for violin (or cello) & piano (excerpts)
Korngold: Straussiana


----------



## Philidor

Merry Christmas! - Written for the First Day of Christmas:

*J. S. Bach: "Christen, ätzet diesen Tag" BWV 63*

Claron McFadden, Bernarda Fink, Christoph Genz, Dietrich Henschel
Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Rogerx

Clementi: Piano Concerto in C major

Bruno Canino (piano)
Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma, Francesco La Vecchia


Clementi: Minuetto pastorale
Clementi: Piano Concerto in C major, Op. 33, No. 3
Clementi: Symphony in B flat Op. 18 No. 1 (Op. 44 No. 1), revised Fasano
Clementi: Symphony in D Op. 18, No. 2, revised Fasano
Clementi: Symphony in D, Op. 18 No. 2 (Op. 44 No. 2), revised Fasano


----------



## vincula

Listening to Alban Berg's _violin concerto_ with Zimmermann/Petrenko/BPO right now. A Christmas box full of candies to explore.










Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Philidor

Bach again.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her" BWV 769*

Masaaki Suzuki, organ


----------



## Enthusiast

It's a quiet moment on a special day: time for something a little unusual. This is more classical than any other genre, it's contemporary but simple enough to digest and enjoy. Kind of minimalist.


----------



## Rogerx

Vieuxtemps: Complete Works for Viola

Timothy Ridout (viola), Ke Ma (piano)

David, Félicien: La Nuit
Vieuxtemps: Capriccio for Viola Solo, Op. post., No. 9
Vieuxtemps: Capriccio in C Minor, 'Hommage à Paganini,' Op. 55
Vieuxtemps: Elegie for viola and piano, Op. 30
Vieuxtemps: Etude for Viola and Piano
Vieuxtemps: Souvenir d'Amérique on 'Yankee Doodle', Op. 17
Vieuxtemps: Viola Sonata in B flat Major, Op. 60 (Unfinished)
Vieuxtemps: Viola Sonata in B flat, Op. 36


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Ralph Vaughn Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols, Choir of Guildford Cathedral String Orchestra cond. Rose. Hodie: w/ Baker, Shirley-Quirk, Bach Choir -Choiristers of Westminster Abbey, London Symphony Orchestra. Cond. Willcocks. Warner Classics.


----------



## haziz

I very, very, rarely listen to Mahler's 7th symphony. Giving it a spin.


----------



## opus55

Sibelius: Symphony No.2










Mahler: Symphony No.4


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Christmas Oratorio*

John Eliot Gardiner and the Monteverdi Choir. Well, I'm getting as far as I can get before breakfast is ready.


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bach: Christmas Oratorio. The Sixteen, The Symphony of Harmony and Invention cond. Christophers. CORO. Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## Rogerx

Brahms: Violin Sonatas Nos. 1-3

Viktoria Mullova (violin), Piotr Anderszewski (piano)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ervin Schulhoff - various works part four 
scattered throughout this afternoon.​Schulhoff's music for _La Bourgeois gentilhomme_ retains some of the mock-courtliness of Richard Strauss's famous score but because this time Molière's play was given a modish overhaul Schulhoff's music owes just as much to jazz and Dadaism.

String Quartet no.2 (1925):










_Cinq études de jazz_ for piano (1926):









Selections from the music for the Molière play _Le Bourgeois gentilhomme_
for orchestra (1926):
Three tangos for chamber ensemble - arr. by Geert van Keulen from
various piano works (orig. 1922, 1926 and 1927 - arr. by 1994):









_Suite no.3_ for piano (1926):
Piano Sonata no.2 (1926):
Piano Sonata no.3 (1927):









Sonata no.2 for violin and piano (1927):
Sonata for solo violin (1927):


----------



## Xenophiliu

Many Moods of Christmas
RCA Victor Symphony Orchestra
Robert Shaw Chorale
Robert Shaw

RCA
1963


----------



## haziz

haziz said:


> I very, very, rarely listen to Mahler's 7th symphony. Giving it a spin.



This listening session again confirmed why I very rarely listen to Mahler's seventh, and am generally an infrequent and often reluctant listener to Mahler's music. A few interesting segments separated by gulfs of boredom. I may welcome a 20 minute Reader's Digest distillation of the symphony made by someone other than Mahler, but for now this will remain in the rarely listened to pile.


----------



## Bourdon

Couperin

Premier Livre CD 1


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Duruflé
Requiem, Op. 9
Xavier Depraz, Hélène Bouvier
Orchestre de l'Association des Concerts Lamoureux
Duruflé*


----------



## haziz

haziz said:


> This listening session again confirmed why I very rarely listen to Mahler's seventh, and am generally an infrequent and often reluctant listener to Mahler's music. A few interesting segments separated by gulfs of boredom. I may welcome a 20 minute Reader's Digest distillation of the symphony made by someone other than Mahler, but for now this will remain in the rarely listened to pile.



And now on to something much better (in my not so humble opinion):

*Glazunov: Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major, Op. 55*

_Symphonie-Orchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Neeme Järvi_
Recorded: 3-4 March 1983
Recording Venue: Herkulessaal München, Germany


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> This listening session again confirmed why I very rarely listen to Mahler's seventh, and am generally an infrequent and often reluctant listener to Mahler's music. A few interesting segments separated by gulfs of boredom. I may welcome a 20 minute Reader's Digest distillation of the symphony made by someone other than Mahler, but for now this will remain in the rarely listened to pile.


Oh well, that's your loss. This composer has enriched my life beyond my wildest dreams.


----------



## Mark Dee

It has been ages since I posted - many things have been going on. I have been listening to lots of music but not posting. Here is my Christmas day listening - a real Stereo Decca Eclipse.


----------



## Rogerx

A Little Christmas Music

The King's Singers/City of London Sinfonia/Richard Hickox, The King's Singers (vocal ensemble), The Kings Singers (chorus), Stephen Connolly (bass), Alastair Hume (counter-tenor vocals), Jeremy Jackman (counter-tenor vocals), Robert Chilcott (tenor vocals),

Dame Kiri Te Kanawa


City of London Sinfonia
Richard Hickox


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> And ...?


Quite good, indeed! It doesn't displace my reference recording: Abbado, but I certainly enjoyed it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

A Merry Christmas to all of you here on Talk Classical who celebrate it:


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, Symphony No. 3*

One Christmas gift was an ancestry test, and I found out that I'm 30% Danish/Swedish. I didn't know that. I'm celebrating my newfound heritage with Rued Langgaard.


----------



## starthrower

Happy holidays, everybody! No music this morning. Instead, we watched Gore Vidal's excellent documentary on the history of Venice. Check it out on YouTube.


----------



## Art Rock

*Henri Vieuxtemps: Violin Concertos No. 2 and No. 3 (Misha Keylin, Janácek Philharmonic Orchestra, Dennis Burkh, Naxos)*

Henri Vieuxtemps (1820 - 1881) was a Belgian composer and violinist. He occupies an important place in the history of the violin as a prominent exponent of the Franco-Belgian violin school during the mid-19th century (from Wiki). This is the second of three Naxos CD's with his violin concerti, fun pieces.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
L'Enfance du Christ, Op. 25
Eric Tappy (tenor), Philip Langridge (tenor), Dame Janet Baker (mezzo-soprano), Raimund Herincx (baritone), Thomas Allen (baritone), Jules Bastin (bass (vocal))
London Symphony Orchestra, John Alldis Choir
Sir Colin Davis*

From this OOP set -


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Antonio Rosetti: Symphonies & Concertos

Kurt W. Meiser (oboe), Susanne Barner (flute)

Hamburger Symphoniker, Johannes Moesus

Rosetti: Flute Concerto in G major, Murray C28, Kaul III:21
Rosetti: Oboe Concerto in C major, Murray C29/Kaul III:32
Rosetti: Oboe Concerto in C major, Murray C30/Kaul III:27
Rosetti: Symphony in B flat major, Murray A43, Kaul I:19
Rosetti: Symphony in D major 'La Chasse, Murray A20, Kaul I:18
Rosetti: Symphony in D major Murray A16/Kaul I:7
Rosetti: Symphony in D major, Murray A22, Kaul I:28
Rosetti: Symphony in F major Murray A32/Kaul I:10


----------



## Knorf

*Mass for Christmas Morning *
Music by Michael Praetorius, Samuel Scheidt, Johann Hermann Schein
Boys' Choir and Congregational Choir of the Roskilde Cathedral
Gabrieli Consort and Players, Paul McCreesh


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 disc at a time

I initially thought they were live recordings but there is no audience noise or applauding at the end.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Quite good, indeed! It doesn't displace my reference recording: Abbado, but I certainly enjoyed it.


I'm not sure I know what a reference recording is. I have favourites (for some pieces several of them) but do not necessarily feel they are the best. It is just that they give me greater pleasure. Take the old Harnoncourt/Leonhardt Bach cantata recordings: they are flawed but they reach me like no others. This Svetlanov recording may be the same - I don't hear in it the near perfection of the Abbado but I am more moved by it somehow.


----------



## Philidor

What could be more specific today?
*
J. S. Bach: "Jauchzet, frohlocket"*
Christmas Oratorio BWV 248 Part the First

Johannette Zomer, Annette Markert, Gerd Türk, Peter Harvey
The Netherlands Bach Society
Jos van Veldhoven










Imho this is one of the very best recordings of this work.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> I'm not sure I know what a reference recording is. I have favourites (for some pieces several of them) but do not necessarily feel they are the best. It is just that they give me greater pleasure. Take the old Harnoncourt/Leonhardt Bach cantata recordings: they are flawed but they reach me like no others. This Svetlanov recording may be the same - I don't hear in it the near perfection of the Abbado but I am more moved by it somehow.


We all have our favorites. There are many fine performances of _Alexander Nevsky_ and other ones I greatly enjoy are Järvi (Chandos), Gergiev (Philips) and Previn (EMI). I don't think Abbado's performance is 'near perfect'. There isn't such a thing in life. It is, however, a performance I love and have loved for so many years now.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Spending a quiet morning cataloging CDs (first time in a while I've had time to work on it), enjoying some Beethoven while I work. A 99-cent find at a used book/music store in Virginia a few weeks ago.


----------



## opus55

J.S. Bach: Weihnachts-Oratorium


----------



## haziz




----------



## Philidor

Still Bach.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Magnificat E-flat major BWV 243a*
(with the Christmas interpolations)

Hannah Marrison, Charlotte Ashley, Reginald Mobley, Eleanor Minney, Hugo Hymas, Gianluca Buratto, Jake Muffet
Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner










I regret the following lines very much.

When the first Bach recordings with Gardiner's own label SDG (Soli Deo Gloria or Sod DG) appeared, I was very glad to hear that Gardiner seemed to have left the Speedy-Gonzales style of some former recordings. Speeds were still on the fast side, but almost never full throttle. I enjoyed this very much, as the slower movements have gained more depth, at least from the perspective of my ne'er-do-well ears.

But here the former sins are back and even worse than before. Unbelievable.


----------



## Musicaterina

Christoph Graupner: Christmas Cantatas

played by "Das Kleine Konzert" conducted by Hermann Max
Veronika Winter, Soprano 
Franz Vitzthum, Alto
Jan Kobow, Tenor
Markus Flaig, bass


----------



## Monsalvat

Knorf said:


> *Mass for Christmas Morning *
> Music by Michael Praetorius, Samuel Scheidt, Johann Hermann Schein
> Boys' Choir and Congregational Choir of the Roskilde Cathedral
> Gabrieli Consort and Players, Paul McCreesh


Wow, this is a really nice recording! Your post interested me so I searched for it and found it and am currently midway through it. Really neat! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Next up while I work: Dvorak's string quartets. This was a thrift store find (complete set for $6 CDN); I'm not familiar with these works so I'm looking forward to hearing them.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Anton Webern
Im Sommerwind*


----------



## Knorf

*J. S. Bach: *Cantatas for Christmas Day
_Christen, ätzet diesen Tag, _BWV 63
_Gloria in excelsis Deo, _BWV 191
_Gelobet seist du, Jesu Christ, _BWV 91
_Unser Mund sei voll Lachens, _BWV 110
various vocal soloists
The Monteverdi Choir, the English Baroque Soloists, John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Art Rock

*Peteris Vasks: The Seasons, Music for a Summer Evening (Vestard Shimkus, Wergo)*

Piano works by the contemporary Latvian master. The Seasons kicks off with an almost New Age (George Winston like) movement "White Scenery", but spring ("Spring Music") bursts with life to provide a suitable contrast. Summer ("Green Scenery") is slightly more laid back with the occasional thunderstorm-like outburst. Autumn continues in a similar vein initially but then gradually becomes more quiet, in preparation of winter. My appreciation of this work is hampered somewhat by my general dislike of piano music played in a "hammering style", which does occur on and off in the last three movements. Your mileage may vary, and indeed the world premiere in 2010 was widely praised. Music for a Summer Evening is a relatively short but effective bonus.


----------



## Dimace

I really don't know how this came to me, but I consider Parsifal a Christmas opera! I guess that this happend, because, many - many years before, days like these, my mother bought to me as a present the set with Karajan (with Hofmann, Van Dam, Moll etc.) and this recording really changed my life. It was SOOOOO better than every other recording I had, it was looking super good (materially), the sound was AWESOME (for this time) and of course was mama's present. Many say that they are other better recordings of Parsifal out there. Maybe they are right. But for me this one from Karajan remains until today the best.

Today I will bring to you Parsifal, but not the one from Karajan. This one was directed by *Hartmut Haenchen* (a very good maestro from Dresden) and staged from *Uwe Eric Laufenberg *(a good German actor from Köln and also, as it seems fron this Parsifal, a very good director) and is coming in Blu-Ray format.

The cast with *Elena Pankratova* -she is the first Russian *hochdramatische Sopranistin *(highly dramatic Soprano, title, I believe, only she has worldwide) - joined at 2016 der Bayreuther Festspiele after a good carriere in Madrid, *Klaus Florian Vogt* (OK, Florian... You are very handsome, but I'm not a woman to fell in love with you. Here, despite what they say for you, you are not bad. Maybe because it is staged and as an actor you are better than as a singer.) and *Ryan Mckinny* (bass baritone from USA, I don't know him, but he is OK) is doing the job quite well with the help of the stage implementation, but, I believe, if this was without the stage performance the opera had not a chance to survive out there.

Artistic value 2/5 (because of Pankratova, the orchestra and the stage performance. )
Collectability 2/5
Entertainment (this is important in Blu-ray titles) 3,5/5
Overall 2,5/5










_*I wish to all of you MERRY CHRISTMAS! *_
*Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest! *


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Stravinsky
Orpheus
LSO
Davis*

From this 2-CD set -


----------



## Kiki

*Ludwig van Beethove*
_33 Veränderungen über einen Walzer von Anton Diabelli Op. 120 _
*András Schiff (Bechstein piano) *
Rec. 2012
ECM

Superb!


----------



## Xenophiliu

A Christmas Festival
Arthur Fiedler

Christmas with the Pops
Erich Kunzel

Boston Pops Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

1 CD at a time


----------



## Knorf

*A Festive Baroque Christmas*
Music by Heinrich Schütz, Giovanni Gabrieli, Matthias Weckman, and Francesco Usper
The Academy of Ancient Music, Paul Goodwin


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now two contrasting works on text by Walt Whitman:

*Delius
Sea Drift
Thomas Hampson (baritone)
Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera, Chorus of the Welsh National Opera
Sir Charles Mackerras*

From this OOP set -










*Nørgård
Seadrift
Bodil Rorbech (violin), Frans Hansen (percussion), Fredrik Bock (baroque guitar), Allan Rasmussen (harpsichord), Bente Vist (soprano), Toke Moldrup (cello), Nikolaj Ronimus (crumhorn)
Thomas Søndergård*










I'll freely admit both of these composers create hugely contrasting styles, but, yet, they both work on a program together for that reason. Both of their adaptions of this Whitman poem are sublime.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johann Sebastian Bach: *Mass in B minor*, BWV 232
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Concentus Musicus Wien, Arnold Schoenberg Chor (1986)
Angela Maria Blasi, Delores Ziegler, Jadwiga Rappé, Kurt Equiluz, Robert Holl


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Strauss
Ein Heldenleben, Op. 40
SWR Sinfonieorchester Baden-Baden und Freiburg
François-Xavier Roth*

From this set -


----------



## Rtnrlfy

My second "Archduke" of the day - this time, a 1928 recording by Casals, Cortot, and Thibaud. (It feels somewhat miraculous to me to be able to listen to recordings that are nearly 100 years old.)


----------



## Mark Dee

Listening on Adagio to something perfect for Christmas night...


----------



## pmsummer

LUTHERAN MASS FOR CHRISTMAS MORNING
*Michael Praetorius*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Boys Choir and Congregational Choir of Roskilde Cathedral
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Berlioz
Roméo et Juliette
Cesare Valetti (tenor), Giorgio Tozzi (bass), Rosalind Elias (mezzo-soprano), Lorna Cooke de Varon (chorus master)
Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus
Charles Munch*


----------



## Knorf

*Jean Sibelius: *Symphony No. 6, Op. 104
Oslo Philharmonic, Klaus Mäkelä


----------



## sAmUiLc

for contents..





SCHUMANN Richter (piano) REGIS RRC1186 [CH]: Classical CD Reviews- March 2005 MusicWeb-International


Classical CD reviews posted every day



www.musicweb-international.com


----------



## sAmUiLc

for contents..





Rachmaninonov Richter : Classical CD Reviews- September 2000 Music on the Web(UK)


Classical CD reviews posted every day



www.musicweb-international.com


----------



## OCEANE

The Art of Fugue


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Was at friends for Christmas. After the carol countdown on Classic FM they asked me to put on the lantern ie the Bose Surround Sound 360.

I put on a playlist of Wassail songs including from this album:


----------



## OCEANE

Bruckner No. 3 - Giuseppe Sinopoli
(I like his Bruckner No. 3 very much but his Mahler 5 & 6 does not touch me that much.


----------



## Kiki

haziz said:


> This listening session again confirmed why I very rarely listen to Mahler's seventh, and am generally an infrequent and often reluctant listener to Mahler's music. A few interesting segments separated by gulfs of boredom. I may welcome a 20 minute Reader's Digest distillation of the symphony made by someone other than Mahler, but for now this will remain in the rarely listened to pile.


This performance from Bloch is in my opinion one of the faster and no-nonsense ones. If you were referring to the performance, perhaps something completely opposite might sound more agreeable to you, e.g. Klemperer/Philharmonia or Maazel/NYPO if you have not already heard them. However, unless I am very much mistaken, I think you were referring to the music rather than the performance. I am afraid if it does not float your boat, then it does not float your boat. I used to have a similar experience with Mozart and Brahms. It took me many years and many tries to sync to their wavelengths, still with only moderate success even these days.


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..








Fryderyk Chopin, Franz Liszt, Shura Cherkassky - Shura Cherkassky: The Last of the Great Piano Romantics, Volume 2 - Amazon.com Music


Fryderyk Chopin, Franz Liszt, Shura Cherkassky - Shura Cherkassky: The Last of the Great Piano Romantics, Volume 2 - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Brahms
Academic Festival Overture, Op. 80
Tragic Overture, Op. 81
Philharmonia Orchestra
Klemperer








*


----------



## OCEANE

Igor Levit - It's a music compilation from Bach to Bill Evans


----------



## sAmUiLc

D894

















To me, the greatest D894


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some back-to-back *Fauré* works:

*Requiem, Op. 48
Stéphane Degout (baritone), Sandrine Piau (soprano)
Maitrise de Paris, French National Orchestra, members, Accentus Chamber Choir
Laurence Equilbey*










*Cello Sonata No. 2 in G minor, Op. 117
Steven Isserlis, Pascal Devoyon*










*Nocturnes Nos. 8-13
Kathryn Stott, piano*


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Monsalvat

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: _Requiem_, KV 626
Nikolaus Harnoncourt: Concentus Musicus Wien, Konzertvereinigung Wiener Staatsopernchor (1981)
Rachel Yakar, soprano; Ortrun Wenkel, contralto; Kurt Equiluz, tenor; Robert Holl, bass


----------



## 13hm13

Bach: The Conductors' Transcriptions
Suite No. 6 for Full Orchestra


Orchestrated by Sir Henry J. Wood (1869-1944)


----------



## Rogerx

Pisendel Dresden Concertos

Freiburger Baroque Orchestra, Gottfried von der Goltz


Pisendel: 2 Concertos in G
Pisendel: 3 Concertos in D
Pisendel: Concerto a 5 da Chiesa in G
Pisendel: Concerto in E flat
Pisendel: Fantasie
Pisendel: Imitation des Caracteres de la Danse


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## OCEANE

*Edward Aldwell* (1938-2006) was an American pianist, renowned for Bach interpretations and recorded several albums, most notably this Goldberg Variations, WTC and French Suites for Hanssler Classics, which I listen to quite often.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing:

*Enescu
Chamber Symphony
Sinfonia da Camera
Ian Hobson*










And then to finish off tonight's listening:

*Mendelssohn
String Quartet No. 6 in F minor, Op. 80
Escher Quartet*


----------



## Rogerx

Clarinet Concertos

Thea King, Nicholas Bucknall (clarinet)

English Chamber Orchestra, Leopold Hager





Süssmayr: Concerto movement in D major for basset clarinet
Tausch: Concerto No. 1 in B flat major for two clarinets, Op. 27
Tausch: Concerto No. 2 in B flat major for two clarinets, Op. 26


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Liszt - Piano Concertos, Sonata in B minor
Litton/BBC SO; Ullman
This is really good









Saint-Saens - Symphony in A major
Macelaru/Orchestre National de France 









Koechlin - The Seven Stars Symphony, Vers la voute etoilee 
Matiakh/Basel SO


----------



## Art Rock

*Vincent d'Indy: String Quartets 1-3, Sextet (Quatuor Joachim, Calliope, 2 CD's)*

Yesterday and today the early morning string quartets are by Vincent d'Indy, inspired by @Merl's blog post:









D'indy - String Quartet 1 op.35 (SQ review)


Vincent d’Indy composed his 1st String Quartet No.1 in 1890 and it was premiered to huge acclaim from the public, critics and his fellow composers (Chausson considered it a masterpiece and told D’Indy, "all France honors you.") . That's some beginning to your quartet writing career (although I...




www.talkclassical.com





Today the second CD with second quartet and the sextet.


----------



## sAmUiLc

PC


----------



## Rogerx

Korngold: Symphony in F sharp, Theme and Variations & Straussiana

Sinfonia of London, John Wilson


Korngold: Straussiana
Korngold: Symphony in F sharp major, Op. 40
Korngold: Theme & Variations, Op. 42


----------



## sAmUiLc

Scriabin chez Scriabin by Vladimir Sofronitsky - RYM/Sonemic


Scriabin chez Scriabin, a classical music Album by Vladimir Sofronitsky. Released 28 October 2008 on Arbiter (catalog no. 157; CD). Genres: Romanticism, Modern Classical. Featured peformers: Владимир Софроницкий [Vladimir Sofronitsky] (piano), Roxanne Cogan (photography).




rateyourmusic.com


----------



## OCEANE

*Wolfgang Friedrich Rübsam*


----------



## Neo Romanza

Ah, what the hell, I'll squeeze in one more work for the night:

*Debussy
Images, Books I & II
Kocsis*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Sonates & Trio

Renaud Capuçon (violin), Edgar Moreau (cello), Bertrand Chamayou (piano)





Saint-Saëns: Cello Sonata No. 1 in C minor Op. 32
Saint-Saëns: Piano Trio No. 2 in E minor Op. 92
Saint-Saëns: Violin Sonata No. 1 in D minor, Op. 75


----------



## Chilham

Premiered sometime during the Venice festival that started this day 1642:








Monteverdi: L'incoronazione di Poppea
René Jacobs, Concerto Vocale, Danielle Borst, Guillemette Laurens, Axel Köhler, Jennifer Larmore, Michael Schopper, Lena Lootens, Dominique Visse, Christoph Homberger, Maria-Cristina Kiehr


----------



## Philidor

Day by day.

*J. S. Bach: "Und es waren Hirten in derselben Gegend"*
Christmas Oratorio BWV 248 Part the Second

Johannette Zomer, Annette Markert, Gerd Türk, Peter Harvey
The Netherlands Bach Society
Jos van Veldhoven


----------



## sAmUiLc

Lazar Berman - Berman Plays Liszt


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1992 CD release of "Berman Plays Liszt" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com





The last track on the listing above is by Rachmaninov.


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Symphonies Nos. 8 & 2 & Wagner: Meistersinger Prelude

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Andris Nelsons


----------



## Philidor

Now again some music for this day.

*J. S. Bach: Darzu ist erschienen der Sohn Gottes BWV 40*

Katharine Fuge, Robin Tyson, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey
Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Vierne: 24 Pièces En Style Libre and other organ works (Ben Van Oosten, MDG, 3 CD's)*

Back to Vierne in the repertoire he excelled in: organ music. Today the first of the three CD's in this album, containing Messe Basse (Op. 30) and the first dozen (Livre I) of 24 Pièces En Style Libre (Op. 31).


----------



## 13hm13

Wiener Philharmoniker – Live Broadcast Performances
Otto Klemperer 
Label: Testament – SBT8 1365
8 x CD, Compilation, Remastered, Stereo, Mono; Box Set
*

Symphony No.41 In C, K.551 "Jupiter"
Composed By – Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart*


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ervin Schulhoff - various works part five of five for this morning before
going out for an hour's walk in the bracing winter sunshine.

Concerto for string quartet and winds (1930):









_Hot-music: Zehn synkopierte Etüden_ [_Ten Studies in Syncopation_]
for piano (1928):
_Suite dansante en jazz_ for piano (1931):









Symphony no.2 (1932):
Symphony no.3 (1935):









_(15) Volkslieder und Tänze aus Schlesisch Teschen_ [_(15) Folk Songs and 
Dances from the Těšín Region_] for voice and piano [Texts: anon.] (1936):


----------



## Biwa

Giovanni Benedetto Platti: 

6 Trio Sonatas

Armoniosa


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Symphony No. 7, Sinfonietta No. 1 (Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart, Carl St. Clair, CPO)*

Continuing with the symphonies of the Brazilian master. Today it is Symphony No. 7, coupled with the first Sinfonietta.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: Symphony No. 2 in B flat major, Op. 4/Dvořák: Symphony No. 3 in E flat major, Op. 10

Staatskapelle Berlin- Otmar Suitner


----------



## Mark Dee

Hot tea, a brisk walk, and this...


----------



## Philidor

This masterwork is not to be missed these days ... imho.

*Olivier Messiaen: La Nativité du Seigneur*

Olivier Latry
Organ in Notre-Dame de Paris


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Symphony No. 4

Frederica von Stade (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Present for Christmas, welcome very much:

*Arnold Schönberg
Six A Cappella Mixed Choruses*


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Following the recommendation on another thread I've given this a whirl (recording recommended by the infamous David Hurwitz). Solid and interesting!


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 5 & pieces for solo piano

Bertrand Chamayou (piano)

Orchestre National de France, Emmanuel Krivine



Saint-Saëns: Allegro appassionato, Op. 70
Saint-Saëns: Etude en forme de valse (No. 6 from Six Études, Op. 52)
Saint-Saëns: Etude pour l'independance des doigts (No. 2 from Six Études, Op. 52)
Saint-Saëns: Les Cloches de Las Palmas (No. 4 from Six Études, Op. 111)
Saint-Saëns: Mazurka for Piano no 3 in B minor, Op. 66
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 22
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto No. 5 in F major, Op. 103 'Egyptian'
Saint-Saëns: Six Études Op. 111 No. 1 - Tierces Majeures et mineures
Saint-Saëns: Valse nonchalante, Op. 110


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Just out of interest:


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Poisoned Kiss (BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Adrian Partington Singers, Richard Hickox, Pamela Helen Stephen, Roderick Williams, Chandos, 2 CD's)*

A RVW opera that was first recorded as late as 2003. One critic nailed it: "What we have here are moments (many of them) of lyrical wonder, enjoyable in isolation. But The Poisoned Kiss is not Great Opera."


----------



## littlejohnuk1

After listening to the Cello Concerto might as well also listen to the Violin Concerto!


----------



## Enthusiast

Some of this - notably the 2nd concerto (which these days I prefer to the 1st) - yesterday. The rest today. Really very good.


----------



## Rogerx

Christmas with St John's

The Choir of St John’s College, Cambridge, Andrew Nethsingha


trad.: I saw three ships
trad.: The Holly and the Ivy
Bingham, J: The clouded heaven
Carter, A: Mary's Magnificat
Chilcott: Shepherd's Carol
Cornelius: The Three Kings
Davies, Walford: O Little Town of Bethlehem
Finnissy: John the Baptist
Gardner, John: Tomorrow shall be my dancing day
Gregorian Chant: Creator of the stars of night
Gruber, F: Silent Night
Ledger: A spotless rose
Mathias: Sir Christèmas
McDowall, C: O Oriens
Milner, Anthony: Out of your sleep arise
Ord: Adam lay ybounden
Poston: Jesus Christ the Apple Tree


----------



## Chilham

Morricone: Sergio Leone Suite
Ennio Morricone, Roma Sinfonietta, Yo-Yo Ma









Morricone: Cinema Paradiso Love Theme
John Williams, Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra, Itzhak Perlman









Uematsu: Music from Final Fantasy
Eckehard Stier, London Symphony Orchestra, Katharina Treutler









Rota: Music from the Godfather Trilogy
The City of Prague Philharmonic Orchestra, Crouch End Festival Chorus


----------



## Philidor

Two indispensable classics for Christmas time, especially during the family dinner.

*Arcangelo Corelli: Concerto Grosso G minor op. 6 No. 8 "Fatto per la notte di natale"*

The Academy of Ancient Music
Christopher Hogwood

*Alfred Schnittke: Stille Nacht*

Gidon Kremer, violin
Christoph Eschenbach, piano


----------



## opus55

Mozart: Piano Sonatas, K.533, K.570, K576


----------



## Rogerx

Hi-Fi a la Española & Popovers

Rolando Valdés-Bain (guitar)

Eastman-Rochester "Pops" Orchestra, Frederick Fennell


Benjamin, A: Jamaican Rumba
Czibulka: Love's dream after the ball, Op.356
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
Debussy: Suite bergamasque: Clair de lune
Dinicu: Hora Staccato
Faith, P: Brazilian Sleigh Bells
Falla: El Amor Brujo
Granados: Goyescas (piano suite)
Guarnieri, C: Danca Brasileira
Lecuona: Suite Andalucía
Liszt: Liebestraum, S541 No. 3 (Nocturne in A flat major)
Shostakovich: The Golden Age, Suite from the Ballet, Op. 22a
Sibelius: Finlandia, Op. 26
Texidor Dalmau: Amparito Roca
Turina: La Oración del torero, Op. 34


----------



## Enthusiast

Lovely and more than that!


----------



## HerbertNorman

Ralph Vaughan Williams- 3d Symphony "Pastoral" - Andre Previn and the LSO - 1972


----------



## Neo Romanza

littlejohnuk1 said:


> Following the recommendation on another thread I've given this a whirl (recording recommended by the infamous David Hurwitz). Solid and interesting!
> 
> View attachment 180855


I'm going to not so respectfully disagree with Hurwitz's choice. I was greatly disappointed with the Stéphane Denève traversal of Roussel's symphonies (and other orchestral works). I actually wrote a review on Amazon about this particular series:

This cycle from Stéphane Denève and his Scottish forces seems to get a lot of praise, but, for me, he is hardly competitive when one actually looks deeper into the Roussel discography. I have to say that I think it was a good move on Naxos’ part to record Roussel in the first-place since he’s a composer that still hasn’t received the kind of recognition as Debussy, Ravel, Poulenc or even Messiaen when talking about 20th Century French music. I think one of the problems with Roussel is not his music, but the general lack of modern performances that do his music justice. There have been some outstanding Roussel performances throughout the years, but I hate to say that this Denève set is not one of them. There are three points with what I perceive to be fundamentally wrong with Denève’s performances: 1. lack of visceral excitement and spontaneity, 2. sluggish tempi and 3. no general conception of the music other than to simply ‘play the notes’. Just because you have a French conductor up on the podium conducting a French composer’s music doesn’t mean it’s authoritative or somehow superior and I think this is what some of the reviews I’ve read concerning these recordings fail to address.

For some truly exciting Roussel performances, I say get the newly issued “Roussel Edition” on Erato, which contains many classic performances from Munch to Cluytens to Martinon, but also contains his oft-ignored chamber music, mélodies, solo piano works and his opera, “Padmâvatî”.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two back-to-back *Roussel* works:

*Symphony No. 1, Op. 7 "Le poème de la forêt"
Orchestre National de France
Dutoit*










*Bacchus et Ariane, Op. 43
Orchestre National de France
Dutoit*


----------



## Rogerx

Im Abendrot: Songs By Wagner, Pfitzner, Strauss

Matthias Goerne (baritone), Seong-Jin Cho (piano)


Pfitzner: Abendrot
Pfitzner: An die Mark, Op. 15, No. 3
Pfitzner: Ist der Himmel darum im Lenz so blau Op. 2 No. 2
Pfitzner: Nachts Op. 26 No. 2
Pfitzner: Sehnsucht nach Vergessen, Op. 10 No. 1
Pfitzner: Stimme der Sehnsucht
Pfitzner: Wasserfahrt Op. 6 No. 6
Strauss, R: Freundliche Vision, Op. 48 No. 1
Strauss, R: Im Abendrot (from Vier Letzte Lieder)
Strauss, R: Morgen, Op. 27 No. 4
Strauss, R: Ruhe, meine Seele!, Op. 27 No. 1
Strauss, R: Traum durch die Dämmerung, Op. 29 No. 1
Wagner: Wesendonck-Lieder (5)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

One of the worst album covers ever. But Melvyn Tan manages to take an instrument that sounds like a piano with a head cold and make it sound like only mild congestion.


----------



## Vasks

*Cimarosa - Overture to "La vergine del sole" (Amoretti/Marco Polo)
W. A. Mozart - Serenade #9 "Posthorn" (Harnoncourt/Teldec)*


----------



## pmsummer

Christmas, Day 2











THIRD CHRISTMAS MASS
*Gregorian Chant*
Monks' Choir of the Benedictine Abbey of St. Martin, Beuron
Fr. Maurus Pfaff - director
_
Deutsche Grammophon_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 3*

Solomon with the Philharmonia Orchestra. Solomon is positively transcendent in the middle movement.


----------



## Enthusiast

Gold.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Franck
Violin Sonata in A major
Lisa Batiashvili (violin), Giorgi Gigashvili (piano)*


----------



## haziz




----------



## Rogerx

Rachmaninoff & Brahms

Gautier Capuçon (cello), Yuja Wang (piano), Andreas Ottensamer (clarinet)


Brahms: Cello Sonata No. 1 In E Minor, Op. 38
Brahms: Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114
Rachmaninov: Cello Sonata in G minor, Op. 19


----------



## Mark Dee

This afternoon's listening. A super-clean, almost noise free copy too, from 1963.


----------



## haziz




----------



## Knorf

*Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 7
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks, Mariss Jansons

Superb!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing four back-to-back *Grieg* works:

*Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 36
Andreas Brantelid (cello), Christian Ihle Hadland (piano)*










*String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27
Leipziger Streichquartett*










*Haugtussa, Op. 67
Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo-soprano), Bengt Forsberg (piano)*










*Symphonic Dances, 64
WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
Eivind Aadland*


----------



## pmsummer

A RENAISSANCE CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Nonesuch_


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rautavaara, Symphony No. 1*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Rautavaara, Missa A Capella*

Beautiful and serene music to accompany this morning's snowfall.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various non-stage works part one
for the rest of this afternoon and early evening.

Piano Trio (1937):









Symphony no.1 [_Jeremiah_] for mezzo-soprano and orchestra
[Text: _Book of Lamentations_] (1942):
Symphony no.2 [_The Age of Anxiety_] for piano and orchestra,
after the poem by W.H. Auden (1949 - rev. 1965):









_Three Dance Episodes _from the musical _On the Town _(1944):

with the New York Philharmonic Orchestra









_Prelude, Fugue and Riffs_ for clarinet and jazz ensemble (1949):









_Serenade after Plato's Symposium_ for violin, strings
and percussion (1954):


----------



## haziz




----------



## Enthusiast

Two of Langgaard's symphonies; Oramo with the Vienna Phil.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Two of Langgaard's symphonies; Oramo with the Vienna Phil.


A fine disc, but do check out the newer recording from Oramo of Langgaard's 1st (if you haven't already):










More Langgaard from Oramo would be most welcome.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 6*

Jarvi with the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Ode an Die Freiheit

Ludwig van Beethoven

Symphony No. 9 in D minor "Choral" op. 125

June Anderson, Sarah Walker, Klaus Konig, Jan-Hendrik Rootering
Chor des Bayerischen Rundfunks with Members of the Rundfunkchor Berlin and Philharmonischer Kinderchor Dresden
Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks with Members of the Staatskapelle Dresden, Orchestra of the Kirov Theatre, London Symphony Orchestra, New York Philharmonic, and Orchestre de Paris
Leonard Bernstein*

From yesterday.


----------



## Chilham

Glass: Koyaanisqatsi
Michael Riesman, The Philip Glass Ensemble


----------



## sAmUiLc

Grieg


----------



## Coach G

Over the holidays, my favorite music for Christmas:

































































I start with the best part, a robust explosion of Yuletide cheer with the Mormon Tabernacle Choir, Leonard Bernstein and the swinging New York Philharmonic Orchestra. Then, after that boisterous and thoroughly "American" Christmas celebration, we cool things down with three discs featuring the world's most reverent English choirs. Then we move on to the classic Christmas album of opera diva, Jessye Norman, who takes us to the sky with her soaring "falcon soprano" voice. As each track on the Jessye Norman album is done without pause it amounts to something of a "Christmas suite". Then we move on to another opera diva, Leontyne Price who sings alongside Herbert Von Karajan and the Vienna Phiharmomic Orchestra; and how can one do better than that? I was also surprised to learn that Leontyne Price is still with us at age 95! This makes Price one of our last links to the Golden Age of classical albums as she recorded with the likes of Herbert Von Karajan, Arthur Feidler, Erich Leinsdorf, Fritz Reiner, Franco Corelli, Jussi Bjoerling, and Samuel Barber. After partaking in the lovely sounds of Jessye Norman and Leontyne Price, we then move on to Luciano Pavarotti's equally classic Christmas album. And at 300+ pounds no tenor could ever match Pavarotti's rich tenor voice, any more than they could match his robust frame. We end where we started: with Leonard Bernstein, this time conducting Handel's _Messiah_, with the New York Philharmomnic Orchestra with the Westminster Choir; and with soloists, Adele Addison, Russell Oberlin, David Lloyd, with the powerful baritone, William Warfield, holding up the foundation. And as a side note, Warfield also appears on Eugene Ormandy's very smooth recording of Handel's _Messiah_ that Ormandy made with his Philadelphia Orchestra and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir.

"O Come All Ye Faithful" Bernstein/NYPO/Mormon Tabernacle Choid





"The Trumpet Shall Sound" featuring William Warfield/Bernstein/NYPO/Westminster Choir


----------



## sAmUiLc

Release “Piano Concerto no. 2” by Chopin; Arthur Rubinstein, Philharmonia Orchestra, Carlo Maria Giulini - MusicBrainz


Format: CD, Year: 2002, Label: BBC Legends (BBCL 4105-2), Barcode: 684911410525, Length: 1:17:29




musicbrainz.org


----------



## Coach G

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing four back-to-back *Grieg* works:
> 
> *Cello Sonata in A minor, Op. 36
> Andreas Brantelid (cello), Christian Ihle Hadland (piano)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *String Quartet in G minor, Op. 27
> Leipziger Streichquartett*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haugtussa, Op. 67
> Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo-soprano), Bengt Forsberg (piano)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Symphonic Dances, 64
> WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln
> Eivind Aadland*


Grieg is such an underrated composer. Grieg's Piano Concerto, Piano Sonata, and String Quartet, are a grand trifecta; some of the best in their genre.


----------



## opus55

Brahms: Piano Concerto No.2
Claudio Arrau
Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink










Bruckner: Symphony No.6


----------



## Neo Romanza

Coach G said:


> Grieg is such an underrated composer. Grieg's Piano Concerto, Piano Sonata, and String Quartet, are a grand trifecta; some of the best in their genre.


Absolutely. His whole oeuvre is loaded with gems. The lack of recognition for his music beyond the usual suspects is dumbfounding to me.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> A fine disc, but do check out the newer recording from Oramo of Langgaard's 1st (if you haven't already):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Langgaard from Oramo would be most welcome.


It's on my list!


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_La Valse
Boléro 
Pavane pour une infante défunte 
Valses nobles et sentimentales 
Ma mère l'Oye _
*Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse 
Michel Plasson *
Rec. 1986
EMI

Haven't played this disc for many years. I remember disliking the squeaky sound back then and that kind of imprinted as the "French" sound. Listening to this again, I have to wonder, what squeaky sound? For sure, it's not fat and murky like the average A-list band (or full-bodied and warm if you like), but no, it's not squeaky, it's a little dry for sure, just a little, and that suits Ravel. Plasson's tempi also lean on the fast side with little pushing and pulling. I like that also.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart PC18


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> ...
> 
> *Haugtussa, Op. 67
> Anne Sofie von Otter (mezzo-soprano), Bengt Forsberg (piano)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gem of gems, the whole disc is!


----------



## eljr

*Christopher Cerrone: The Air Suspended & Why Was I Born Between Mirrors?*

Shai Wosner (piano), Patrick Swoboda (double bass)
Argus Quartet, Pittsburgh New Music Ensemble

*Release Date:* 2nd Dec 2022
*Catalogue No:* FCR356
*Label:* New Focus Recordings
*Length:* 22 minutes


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Nielsen, Symphony No. 6*

Thomson's interpretation is how I want this piece to sound.


----------



## pmsummer

AN AMERICAN CHRISTMAS
_Carols, Hymns, and Spirituals: 1770 - 1870_
*Anonymous - Christmas Traditional - American Traditional - John Jacob Niles - John Francis Wade - George Frederick Handel - American Anonymous - Benjamin Franklin White - William Billings - Patsy Williamson - Carl Thiel - Daniel Read*
Boston Camerata
Joel Cohen - director
_
Erato_


----------



## eljr

*Handel: Theodora*

Lisette Oropesa (Theodora), Joyce DiDonato (Irene), Paul-Antoine Bénos-Djian (Didymus), Michael Spyres (Septimius), John Chest (Valens), Il Pomo d'Oro, Maxim Emelyanychev


> This is now the benchmark Theodora; it is optimally cast, dramatically intense and luminously beautiful. Its world-class principals use their fine vocal qualities to deepen their characters.... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas 2022, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 28th Oct 2022
*Catalogue No:* 5419717791
*Label:* Erato
*Length:* 2 hours 58 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
28th October 2022









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2022









BBC Music Magazine
Christmas 2022
Recording of the Month









Sunday Times
10 Best Classical Albums of 2022


----------



## Neo Romanza

Manxfeeder said:


> *Nielsen, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> Thomson's interpretation is how I want this piece to sound.


Oramo on BIS nails this symphony better than anyone, IMHO. Check out his cycle!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, Symphony No. 1*

You could say this is like Strauss' Alpine Symphony, except this was written first.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Manxfeeder said:


> *Nielsen, Symphony No. 6*
> 
> Thomson's interpretation is how I want this piece to sound.


Thomson's cycle doesn't seem to be very popular, but I have a strong affinity for it.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

After so much dodecaphony, a bit of tonal music; and what brilliant music:

*Claude Debussy
Douze Etudes*


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, String Quartet in C# Minor*

This is actually Volume 4, but I couldn't find that picture. Anyway, one December I started a tradition of looking at snowfall while listening to the opening of this quartet. They seem to go together.


----------



## opus55

Mahler: Symphony No.7
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Tennstedt


----------



## haziz

*Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major, Op. 58
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 'Emperor' *

_Krystian Zimerman (piano)
London Symphony Orchestra
Sir Simon Rattle_
Recorded: 2020-12-13
Recording Venue: LSO St. Lukes


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Sibelius
Symphonies Nos. 3, 6 & 7
Minnesota Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä*










Absolutely first-rate and, IMHO, to be preferred to his earlier Lahti Symphony Orchestra performances. The Minnesota Orchestra are a brawnier, tougher and just, altogether larger orchestra than the smallish Lahti SO. Looks like I'll be listening to this new cycle more than I initially expected. Don't get me wrong, Vänskä did some great things with the Lahti, but I'm finding myself more drawn to these recordings. Definitely looking forward to revisiting the rest of this cycle (along with _Kullervo_).


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various non-stage works 
part two for the rest of today.

Symphonic suite for orchestra from the music for the film
_On the Waterfront_ (1955):
Overture for orchestra from the operetta
_Candide_ (1954-56):
Symphonic dances for orchestra from the musical
_West Side Story_ (1955-57 - arr. 1960):









Symphony no.3 [_Kaddish_] for speaker, soprano, mixed choir, boys' choir and
orchestra [Text: Hebrew liturgy/Leonard Bernstein] (1963 - rev. 1977):
_(3) Chichester Psalms_ for boy soprano, mixed choir and orchestra [Texts:
_Psalms CVIII, C, XXIII, II, CXXXI_ and _CXXXIII_ sung in Hebrew] (1965):


----------



## pmsummer

A MEDIEVAL CHRISTMAS
The Boston Camerata
*Joel Cohen* - director
_
Elektra Nonesuch / Erato_


----------



## sAmUiLc

Double Concerto


----------



## haziz

*Grieg: Peer Gynt, incidental music, Op. 23*

_Margaret Lisi (speaker), Wendy Hoffman (mezzo-soprano), Mary-Anne Haeggander (soprano), David Hess (speaker), Richard Haille (baritone), Merilyn Vaughn (soprano), Mary-Anne Haeggander (speaker), Wendy White (mezzo-soprano), Urban Malmberg (baritone), Gregory Nybo (speaker), Kristina Rapp (speaker), Maria Meyer (speaker), Kaare Myksvoll (speaker)
San Francisco Symphony, San Francisco Symphony Chorus
Herbert Blomstedt_
Recorded: 1988-06-03
Recording Venue: Davies Symphony Hall, San Francisco
Work length 1:13:01


----------



## Neo Romanza

haziz said:


> *Grieg: Peer Gynt, incidental music, Op. 23*
> 
> _Margaret Lisi (speaker), Wendy Hoffman (mezzo-soprano), Mary-Anne Haeggander (soprano), David Hess (speaker), Richard Haille (baritone), Merilyn Vaughn (soprano), Mary-Anne Haeggander (speaker), Wendy White (mezzo-soprano), Urban Malmberg (baritone), Gregory Nybo (speaker), Kristina Rapp (speaker), Maria Meyer (speaker), Kaare Myksvoll (speaker)
> San Francisco Symphony, San Francisco Symphony Chorus
> Herbert Blomstedt_
> Recorded: 1988-06-03
> Recording Venue: Davies Symphony Hall, San Francisco
> Work length 1:13:01


Great recording!


----------



## sAmUiLc

Mozart Sinfonia Concertante is for winds.

Brahms is very early Kremer, rather different from what he became.


----------



## Kiki

*Andrzej Panufnik*
_Sinfonia Mistica (Symphony No. 6)_
*Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Łukasz Borowicz*
Rec. 2009
CPO

I think it was Thomas Beecham who said the audience would only remember the beginning and the end of a piece, and while Panufnik has confessed that he let intellectuality override communications with the audience in Sinfonia Mistica, I think Beecham overestimated the audience - I only remember the ending which is quite stunning. To be fair, the rest is not bad, but unfortunately overshadowed by the ending.


----------



## haziz




----------



## prlj

*Mahler Symphony No. 3 Vienna/Boulez*

Now that holiday concert season is over (and a week of Nutcrackers), back to some lounging and listening. 

We're performing this magnificent piece in a few months, so I'll be diving into different versions over the coming weeks.


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now for some back-to-back *Delius* works:

*Violin Sonatas Nos. 2 & 3
Tasmin Little, Piers Lane*










*Double Concerto
Tasmin Little, Paul Watkins
BBC SO
Sir Andrew Davis*










*Paris: The Song of a Great City
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Norman Del Mar*

From this amazing OOP set -










*Koanga
Eugene Holmes (Koanga), Claudia Lindsey (Palmyra), Raimund Herincx (Don José Martinez), Keith Erwen (Simon Perez), Jean Allister (Clotilda), Simon Estes (Rangwan)
London Symphony Orchestra, John Alldis Choir
Sir Charles Groves*

From this set (which I believe in still in-print) -










Delius is a composer I'm absolutely obsessed with or, at least, I was about 10 years ago. I haven't listened to his music in quite some time as I decided I didn't want to reach burn out with him since I love so many of his works. There was a time where kept asking myself "Do I _really_ like his music? Is he up-to-par with the more technically proficient composers like Mahler or Strauss?" And then I reached a point of doubt about his music --- this was a huge mistake. Delius doesn't subscribe to any musical philosophy but his own and the technical skill that is required to perform his music is wholly different than so many other composers. Nowadays, I just don't care anymore, I love his music. He is my favorite poet of sound, which is a clever phrase used by a member of a forum I used to frequent who also loved the composer.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Bachtoven 1

Excellent playing of this very demanding music.


----------



## haydnguy

Tailleferre

Musique de Chambre

1. Sonata No. 2 for violin and piano (1951)
2. Sonatine for violin and piano (1973)
3. Sonata No. 1 for violin and piano (1921)
4. Romance (1913)
5. Impromtu (1912)
6. Pastorale in D Major (1919)
7. Pastorale in A Flat Major (1928)
8. Pastorale in C Major (1929)
9. Hommage à Debussy (1920)
10. Rondo for oboe and piano. 
11. Choral for trumpet and piano (1973)
12. Gaillarde for trumpet and piano

Total Time: 73:09
© 1994

Marcia Eckert, piano
Ruth Ehrlich, violin


----------



## Neo Romanza

haydnguy said:


> Tailleferre
> 
> Musique de Chambre
> 
> 1. Sonata No. 2 for violin and piano (1951)
> 2. Sonatine for violin and piano (1973)
> 3. Sonata No. 1 for violin and piano (1921)
> 4. Romance (1913)
> 5. Impromtu (1912)
> 6. Pastorale in D Major (1919)
> 7. Pastorale in A Flat Major (1928)
> 8. Pastorale in C Major (1929)
> 9. Hommage à Debussy (1920)
> 10. Rondo for oboe and piano.
> 11. Choral for trumpet and piano (1973)
> 12. Gaillarde for trumpet and piano
> 
> Total Time: 73:09
> © 1994
> 
> Marcia Eckert, piano
> Ruth Ehrlich, violin


One of the lesser talked about members of Les Six (the other Durey and Auric). How is this recording? Good sound quality? Her music is difficult to find on disc.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Isle of the Dead, Op. 29


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Lauber: Music for Harp










Rachel Talitman (harp), Pierre Henri Xuereb (viola), Shiho Ono (violin), Marcos Fregnani-Martins (flute), Noe Nathorp (cello), Pierre Martens (bassoon)


Lauber: Danses Medievales (4)
Lauber: Fantasia Quintet
Lauber: Petite Suite
Lauber: Sonatine for bassoon and harp
Lauber: Suite printaniere


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing two piano concerti of great contrasts:

*Grieg
Piano Concerto in A minor, Op. 16
Lilya Zilberstein (piano)
Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi*

From this set -










*Bartók
Piano Concerto No. 2, BB 101, Sz. 95
Géza Anda (piano)
Radio-Sinfonieorchester Berlin
Ferenc Fricsay*

From this OOP set -


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7

Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo soprano), Raimo Laukka (baritone)

Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki University Chorus, Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> Sibelius: Kullervo, Op. 7
> 
> Lilli Paasikivi (mezzo soprano), Raimo Laukka (baritone)
> 
> Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki University Chorus, Osmo Vänskä


What do you think of Vänskä's newer _Kullervo_ with the Minnesota Orchestra? I'll have to do some side-by-side comparisons.


----------



## Rogerx

Neo Romanza said:


> What do you think of Vänskä's newer _Kullervo_ with the Minnesota Orchestra? I'll have to do some side-by-side comparisons.


I think I prefer thirs one, just like you I have a side by side to do , You know my absolute favourite : Dausgaard, 😇


----------



## Neo Romanza

Rogerx said:


> I think I prefer thirs one, just like you I have a side by side to do , You know my absolute favourite : Dausgaard, 😇


Yep, the Dausgaard is top-notch.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Weinberg - Chamber Symphonies 2 and 4
Krimer/East-West Chamber Orchestra 









Mahler - Symphony 7
Rosbaud/SWR SO


----------



## Art Rock

*Robert Volkmann: Complete String Quartets, Piano Trios (Mannheimer Streichquartett, Beethoven Trio Ravensburg, CPO, 4 CD's)*

Switching to Robert Volkmann for the early morning string quartets listening. Today the first CD from this set, containing the first and fourth quartet.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Nos. 30, 31, 32


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Bach, J S: Christmas Oratorio, BWV248

Combattimento Consort Amsterdam & Capella Amsterdam, Jan Willem de Vriend


----------



## Malx

Back to listening after a two day break.
*Wagner, Siegfried Act III - Siegfried Jerusalem, Graham Clark, John Tomlinson, Gunter von Kannen, Philip Kang, Anne Evans, Birgitta Svendsen, Hilde Leidland, Orchester der Bayreuther Festspiele, Daniel Barenboim.*

The first Ring Cycle I bought just after it was first released. It has a chunky booklet for each of the four operas complete with libretto and translation unlike the streamlined no information re-releases.


----------



## Art Rock

*Tomás Luis de Victoria: Missa Pro Defunctis (Gabrieli Consort, Paul McCreesh, DG Archiv)*

Victoria's Requiem, widely considered one of the greatest works of sacred choral music of the Renaissance. You can count me in under the widely nomer. There are a few shirt works as well on this CD (Lectio II Ad Matutinum: Taedet Animam Meam, Motectum: Versa Est In Luctum, Absolutio: Libera Me, Domine) but the requiem is of course the main attraction.


----------



## Malx

*Mendelssohn, Symphony No 4 'Italian' + excerpts from A Midsummer Nights Dream - Boston Symphony Orchestra, Sir Colin Davis.*

Dipping into a box that I bought mainly as at the time it was the cheap way to get Davis's late Haydn Symphonies, Boston Sibelius cycle, Berlioz Symphony Fantasique the other items are a bonus - unfortunately his Beethoven recordings are on the whole pretty routine. I picked up the 28 CD box new delivered for £17.83 - just before Amazon readjusted their price!


----------



## Rogerx

Van Dieren: Chinese Symphony

Morgan Pearse, Rebecca Evans, Nathan Vale, Catherine Wyn Rogers, David Soar, Raphael Wallfisch

BBC National Orchestra of Wales, BBC National Chorus of Wales, William Boughton


----------



## elgar's ghost

Leonard Bernstein - various non-stage works part three of three
for late morning and early afternoon.

Apologies for the somewhat raggedy third image, but it was the best one I could source.

_Songfest_ - cycle of thirteen American poems for six singers and orchestra
[Texts: FrankO'Hara/Lawrence Ferlinghetti/Julia de Burgos/Walt Whitman/Langston 
Hughes/June Jordan/Anne Bradstreet/Gertrude Stein/e.e. cummings/Conrad 
Aiken/Gregory Corso/Edna St. Vincent Millay/Edgar Allan Poe] (1977):

with Clamma Dale (sop.), Rosalind Elias (mez.), Nancy Williams (mez.),
Neil Rosenshein (ten.), John Reardon (bar.), Donald Gramm (bass) and
the National Symphony Orchestra of Washington


_Three meditations from 'Mass'_ for cello and orchestra (orig. 1971 - arr. 1977):
_Slava! A Political Overture_ for orchestra (1977):
_Divertimento_ for orchestra (1980):
_A Musical Toast_ for orchestra (1980):
_Halil_ - nocturne for flute, strings and percussion (1981):









Concerto for orchestra [_Jubilee Games_], with baritone voice in final movement
[Text: _The Book of Numbers_] (1986 - revised 1988-89):

with José Eduardo Chama (bar.) and the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Chilham

Marianelli: Original soundtrack music from Atonement









Badelt: Original soundtrack music from Pirates of the Caribbean, The Curse of the Black Pearl
Zimmer: Original soundtrack music from Pirates of the Caribbean, Dead Man's Chest, At World's End, On Stranger Tides, plus Gladiator & Inception
Zanelli: Original soundtrack music from Pirates of the Caribbean, Dead Men Tell No Lies









Elfman: Original soundtrack music from Batman
Guðnadóttir: Original soundtrack music from Joker
Zimmer: Original soundtrack music from Dark Knight


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Serenade for Violin, Viola & Cello - Heifetz, Primrose, Piatigorsky.
Dvořák, Trio for Piano, Violin & Cello - Pennario, Heifetz, Piatigorsky.*

Two pieces from another box acquired for very little when it was first released (less than £15).


----------



## Rogerx

Mahler: Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (arr. Schoenberg)

Chamber Arrangements

Gareth Brynmor John (baritone), Katie Bray (mezzo)

Royal Academy of Music Soloists Ensemble, Trevor Pinnock


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Vierne: 24 Pièces En Style Libre and other organ works (Ben Van Oosten, MDG, 3 CD's)*

Back to Vierne in the repertoire he excelled in: organ music. Today the second of the three CD's in this album, containing 24 Pièces En Style Libre, Op. 31 Livre II, and a handful of early works.


----------



## Malx

*Holmboe, Symphony No 2 - Aarhus Symphony Orchestra, Owain Arwel Hughes.*


----------



## Bourdon

Thomas Tallis


----------



## Rogerx

Trios & Quintets for Clarinet & Strings

Eduard Brunner (clarinet)

Amati Quartett


Haydn: Trio in B major, Hob. IV: B1
Haydn: Trio in E flat major, Hob. IV: Es1
Haydn: Trio in E flat major, Hob. IV: Es2
Hindemith: Clarinet Quintet, Op. 30
Kelterborn: Fantasien, Inventionen und Gesänge for clarinet and string quartet
Mozart: Quintet Movement in F, K580b


----------



## Bourdon

Rogerx said:


> Trios & Quintets for Clarinet & Strings
> 
> Eduard Brunne (clarinet)
> 
> Amati Quartett
> 
> 
> Haydn: Trio in B major, Hob. IV: B1
> Haydn: Trio in E flat major, Hob. IV: Es1
> Haydn: Trio in E flat major, Hob. IV: Es2
> Hindemith: Clarinet Quintet, Op. 30
> Kelterborn: Fantasien, Inventionen und Gesänge for clarinet and string quartet
> Mozart: Quintet Movement in F, K580b


 It is Brunner......


----------



## Philidor

The day started very well.

*J. S. Bach: "Herrscher des Himmels, erhöre das Lallen"*
Christmas Oratorio BWV 248 Part the Third

Johannette Zomer, Annette Markert, Gerd Türk, Peter Harvey
The Netherlands Bach Society
Jos van Veldhoven


----------



## Bourdon

Delius

Hi Neo Romanza, a good idea to listen again to this fine music ....😀

Paris: The Song of a Great City
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
Norman Del Mar


----------



## Bourdon

Bourdon said:


>


----------



## Philidor

Next Holmboe.

*Vagn Holmboe: Symphony No. 10 op. 105 (1970/71, rev. 1972)*

Aarhus Symphona Orchestra
Orwel Arwel Hughes










Great stuff. (Imho.)


----------



## Rogerx

Lefèvre- Quartets for Clarinet and String Trio

Eduard Brunner, Ana Chumachenco, Wen-Sin Yang & Hariolf Schlichtig


Lefèvre, J X: Quartet No. 1 in E flat major
Lefèvre, J X: Quartet No. 2 in B flat major
Lefèvre, J X: Quartet No. 3 in C major
Lefèvre, J X: Quartet No. 4 in C minor


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Igor Stravinsky
Pulcinella*









*Arnold Schönberg
Three Satires*


----------



## Philidor

Philidor said:


> Reworking some "Quartets of the Week" from 2022.


*Amy Beach: Quartet for Strings in One Movement*

Ensemble Ambache

*Franz Schubert: String Quartet No. 4 C major D. 46*

Quartuor Modigliani


----------



## Mark Dee

This afternoon's listening. 1987 release.


----------



## Art Rock

*Pēteris Vasks: Cantabile Per Archi, Botschaft, Musica Dolorosa, Symphony for Strings 'Voices' (Latvijas Nacionālais Simfoniskais Orķestris Riga, Paul Mägi, Latvijas Filharmonijas Kamerorķestris, Tovijs Lifšics, Wergo)*

I snapped up this CD when it was on offer many, many years ago. The only regret much later is that except for Botschaft all other works have been duplicated in my CD collection since then in other versions. By now I even have four versions of the first symphony (Voices). Yes, it is a good work, but not that good to have so many versions. Anyway, the CD remains a pleasure to hear.


----------



## Chilham

Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
Neeme Järvi & Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Linda Finnie









Corigliano: The Red Violin
Marin Alsop, Baltimore Symphony Orchestra, Joshua Bell









Korngold: Marian and Robin Love Theme from the Adventures of Robin Hoos
John Williams, Boston Pops Orchestra, Itzhak Perlman









Jarre: Theme from Lawrence of Arabia
Maurice Jarre, BBC Concert Orchestra









Jarre: Lara's Theme from Dr. Zhivago
Carl Davis, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## pmsummer

THE CHRISTMAS STORY
_Told in Plainchant, Motets, Dialogues & Folk Carols_
Theatre of Voices
Ars Nova Copenhagen
*Paul Hillier* - director
_
Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## Rogerx

La vie en rose

*Daniel Ottensamer* (clarinet)

Münchner Symphoniker, Stephan Koncz


Debussy: Première rhapsodie, L.116
Françaix: Clarinet Concerto
Giraud: Sous le ciel de Paris
Guglielmi, L: La vie en rose
Milhaud: Scaramouche, suite for two pianos, Op. 165b
Saint-Saëns: Tarantelle in A minor, Op. 6


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Holmboe, Symphony No. 8*

Royal Danish Orchestra, Jerzy Semkow conducting

This is my introduction to Holmboe's symphonies. As they say, better late than never.


----------



## Philidor

Another cantata for today, the Third Day of Christmas.

*J. S. Bach: Sehet, welch eine Liebe hat uns der Vater erzeiget BWV 64*

Gillian Keith, Robin Tyson, James Gilchrist, Peter Harvey
Monteverdi Choir
English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Rogerx

Arensky: Piano Quintet & Chamber Works

Leonid Lundstrem (violin) & Ilia Gofman (viola)

Rachmaninov Trio Moscow


Arensky: Morceaux (4), Op. 56
Arensky: Piano Quintet in D Major, Op. 51
Arensky: Pieces (2) for cello and piano, Op. 12
Arensky: Pieces (4) for violin and piano, Op. 30


----------



## Vasks

*Brian - Comedy Overture: Doctor Merryheart (Leaper/Naxos)
Bridge - Three Sketches for Piano (Lee/Capriccio)
Butterworth - Two English Idylls, No. 1 (Boult/Lyrita)
Bax - Dance of the Wild Irravel (Thomson/Chandos)*


----------



## Branko

We watched a few Johnny Depp movies in the last few days. Gave up on some (the Imaginarium of Dr Parnassus) , remembered others as weird but worthwhile (Ed Scissorhands, Sweeney Todd, The Lone Ranger, Ed Wood), quite enjoyed a few (Gilbert Grape, Donnie Brasco), cringed at some (Don Juan) . Taking the lead from a post above and the discussion about film music, I must confess I have a weak spot for sound tracks. Not that I ever remember any technical detail. Just the music stays. And whilst I almost never listen to soundtracks in isolation, the memory of the music may just make me watch a movie again !

So yes, of course......









But....for me, if we are talking sound tracks, I have to mention the one below.
Not Depp, but Zimmer - for me an absolutely devastating movie in its genre, all-absorbing from first to last and never lets me go for days and weeks after a single viewing. Not sure how many times I have watched it. And it would be nothing without the music - it exactly puts into sound what the movie is about. A FANTASTIC collaboration of sound and vision, for me.


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, Symphony No 1 - Netherlands Symphony Orchestra, Jan Willem de Vriend.*

A very enjoyable box set, well played and well recorded.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Langgaard, Symphony No. 13, "Belief in Wonders." Or "Faithlessness," depending on which inscription was scribbled on the manuscript. Either way, the composer didn't give it a name.


----------



## Faramundo

A man born at the top of a church tower was destined to write music to take you higher, Martinu did that for us.
What a great record !


----------



## Merl

Some very accomplished performances in these new recordings (and in the first volume, too). Had to adjust my Schubert SQ blogs to reflect this. More of these nice accounts to come.....


----------



## Rogerx

Szervánszky: Serenade for Strings, etc.

Zoltán Jeney (flute), Béla Kovács (clarinet)

Hungarian Chamber Orchestra, Budapest Symphony Orchestra, Gyula Borbély, Ádám Medveczky


Szervánszky: Clarinet Concerto
Szervánszky: Flute Concerto
Szervánszky: Serenade for Strings
Szervánszky: Variations for Orchestra


----------



## sAmUiLc

Hynninen was a colossal baritone (he retired 6 years ago at 75, singing Winterreise at the last recital). I like no baritone better.


----------



## Philidor

Another Christmas Classic.

*Peter I. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker op. 71*

Mariinsky Orchestra
Valery Gergiev


----------



## Musicaterina

Francesco Manfredini: Concerto per 2 Trombe, archi e basso continuo in Re maggiore, 1710

played by:

Friedemann Immer (baroque trumpet, I)
Graham Nicholson (baroque trumpet, II)

and Concerto Köln


----------



## eljr

*Zibuokle Martinaityte: Ex Tenebris Lux*

Pavel Giunter, Rokas Vaitkevicius, Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, Karolis Variakojis


> Performed with great flair by the Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra, this excellent disc offers a welcome introduction to Martinaityt ’s compelling and transporting music. — BBC Music Magazine, August 2022, 4 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 3rd Jun 2022
*Catalogue No:* ODE1403-2
*Label:* Ondine
*Length:* 75 minutes


----------



## Musicaterina

Antonio Lucio Vivaldi: Concerto for two natural trumpets, strings and basso continuo in C major (RV 537)

played by:

Simon Standage (violin I) Michael Harrison (natural trumpet I) Mark Bennett (natural trumpet II) Jaap ter Linden (violoncello) Trevor Pinnock (harpsichord) 

The English Concert / Trevor Pinnock (conductor)


----------



## pmsummer

A VENETIAN CHRISTMAS
*Giovanni Gabrieli - Cipriano de Rore*
Gabrieli Consort & Players
Paul McCreesh - director
_
Archiv Produktion_


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Gottlieb Graun: Concerto in A minor for Viola da Gamba, Strings & B.c GraunWV A:XIII:14

played by Cristiano Contadin (viola da gamba) and the Opera Prima Ensemble


----------



## Bkeske

Daniil Trifonov

Bach: The Art Of Life

Sonata No. 5 In A Major, Op. 17/5 
Polonaise No. 8 In E Minor Fk 12/8
Rondo In C Minor Wq 59/4 (H283) 
Allegretto Con Variazioni ("Ah, Vous Dirai-je, Maman") Wf 12/2
Notebook for Anna Magdalena Bach
Chaconne In D Minor For The Left Hand (Piano Studies No. 5) Anh. 1a/1
The Art Of The Fugue 
Jesu, Joy Of Man‘s Desiring
Deutsche Grammophon 2021 3LP gatefold


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## eljr

Branko said:


> Not Depp, but Zimmer - for me an absolutely devastating movie in its genre, all-absorbing from first to last and never lets me go for days and weeks after a single viewing. Not sure how many times I have watched it. And it would be nothing without the music - it exactly puts into sound what the movie is about. A FANTASTIC collaboration of sound and vision, for me.


I can't recall if I have ever viewed the movie but I love the music even if I am hit over the head to be made to believe it is not classical or it is trite.

I placed it on my top albums of the year list when it was released. 

I'll dig around and find the movie. I likely saw it... maybe I did not.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bantock, Hebridean Symphony, The Witch of Atlas*


----------



## Bourdon

Grieg


----------



## eljr

*Zimmer: Interstellar - Ost*


*Release Date:* 17th Nov 2014
*Catalogue No:* 88875048122
*Label:* Sony


----------



## alinkner1

*Nicholas Maw* (1935-2009): _Flute Quartet_ & _Piano Trio_
Monticello Trio
Mark Rush, violin
Mathias Wexler, cello
Tannis Gibson, piano
w/ Paul Colleti, viola
Judith Pearce, flute


----------



## Merl

A lovely disc. Fine Phantasy Quintet.


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## prlj

*Dvorák Rusalka Fleming/Heppner/Czech/Mackerras*


----------



## eljr

Chilham said:


> Guðnadóttir: Original soundtrack music from Joker


This movie is spectacular. I think many will not be so enthralled as it's not all bubbly or superhero Hollywood blow up and crash but the emotion will grab anyone open to such sad, bleak emotion from a movie.


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: Sonata for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord in G Major

played by Eric Miller (viola da gamba) and Max Yount (harpsichord)


----------



## Flamme

Through the Night - Dvorak's Cello Concerto and Nielsen's Fifth Symphony - BBC Sounds


Cellist Truls Mørk joins the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra in Stockholm.




www.bbc.co.uk




Norwegian cellist Truls Mørk joins the Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra and conductor Jukka-Pekka Saraste for a concert given at the Berwaldhallen in Stockholm. John Shea presents. 12:31 AM Antonin Dvorak (1841-1904) Cello Concerto in B minor, Op 104 Truls Mork (cello), Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste (conductor) 01:14 AM Carl Nielsen (1865-1931) Symphony no 5, Op 50 Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jukka-Pekka Saraste (conductor) 01:50 AM Edvard Grieg (1843-1907) Cello Sonata in A minor, Op 36 Truls Mork (cello), Havard Gimse (piano) 02:17 AM Johannes Brahms (1833-1897) Gesang der Parzen Op 89 for chorus and orchestra Warsaw Philharmonic Chorus, Warsaw Philharmonic Orchestra, Jacek Kaspszyk (conductor) 02:31 AM Lukas Borzik (b.1979) About the Mercy Mucha Quartet 02:53 AM Leos Janacek (1854-1928) Taras Bulba - rhapsody for orchestra Ukrainian Radio Symphony Orchestra, Volodymyr Sirenko (conductor) 03:16 AM Clara Schumann (1819-1896) 4 Pieces fugitives for piano, Op 15 Angela Cheng (piano) 03:30 AM Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756-1791) Le Nozze di Figaro, Act 4: Susanna's aria 'Deh vieni, non tardar' Irma Urrila (soprano), Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Okko Kamu (conductor) 03:35 AM Frantisek Jiranek (1698-1778) Bassoon Concerto in F major Sergio Azzolini (bassoon), Collegium Marianum, Jana Semeradova (director) 03:45 AM Anton Bruckner (1824-1896) 2 graduals for chorus: Locus iste & Christus Factus est Danish National Radio Choir, Jesper Grove Jorgensen (conductor) 03:53 AM Arvo Part (1935-) Fratres Tobias Feldmann (violin), Marianna Shirinyan (piano) 04:05 AM Felix Mendelssohn (1809-1847) The Hebrides, Op 26 (Fingal's Cave) WDR Symphony Orchestra, Cologne, Marek Janowski (conductor) 04:15 AM Bernardo Storace (1637-1707) Ciaconna United Continuo Ensemble 04:22 AM John Field (1782-1837) Aria, Nocturne & Chanson Barry Douglas (piano), Camerata Ireland 04:31 AM Herman Streulens (b.1931) Ave Maria for tenor and female voices (1994) La Gioia, Diane Verdoodt (soprano), Ilse Schelfhout (soprano), Kristien Vercammen (soprano), Bernadette De Wilde (soprano), Lieve Mertens (mezzo soprano), Els Van Attenhoven (mezzo soprano), Lieve Vanden Berghe (alto), Ludwig Van Gijsegem (tenor) 04:36 AM George Frideric Handel (1685-1759) Meine Seele hort im Sehen (HWV.207) - No.6 from Deutsche Arien Helene Plouffe (violin), Louise Pellerin (oboe), Dom Andre Laberge (organ) 04:43 AM Robert Schumann (1810-1856) Gesange der Fruhe - Songs of Dawn, Op 133 Sylviane Deferne (piano) 04:57 AM Vitazoslav Kubicka (1953-) Winter Stories from the Forest, op 251, symphonic suite Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Adrian Kokos (conductor) 05:11 AM Archduke Rudolf of Austria (1788-1831) Trio for clarinet, cello and piano Amici Chamber Ensemble 05:32 AM Antonio Vivaldi (1678-1741) Nisi Dominus (Psalm 127) for voice and orchestra (RV.608) Matthew White (countertenor), Arte dei Suonatori, Eduardo Lopez Banzo (conductor) 05:52 AM Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750) Sonata for organ in C major (BWV 529) Julian Gembalski (organ) 06:07 AM Isaac Albeniz (1860-1909) Suite espanola , Op 47 Ilze Graubina (piano)


----------



## Musicaterina

August Kühnel: Aria X. "Herr Jesu Christ, du höchstes Gut"

played by Petr Wagner (Viola da gamba) and Adam Viktora (organ)


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonio Vivaldi: Concerto Ripieno, Cessate Omai Cessate, Introduzione Al Miserere "Filiae Maestrae Jerusalem", Stabat Mater (Ensemble 415, Chiara Banchini, Andreas Scholl et al, Harmonia Mundi)*

Not my usual fare, but it is in my collection and gets a replay. I find the voice of countertenor Andreas Scholl surprisingly pleasing, but the music fails to really interest me most of the time (the Stabat Mater is the main exception).


----------



## elgar's ghost

César Franck - various works part one for the rest of today.

_Fantaisie_ in C op.16 (bet. 1859-62):
_Grande Pièce Symphonique_ in F-sharp minor op.17 (bet. 1859-62):
_Prélude, Fugue et Variation_ in B-minor op.18 (bet. 1859-62):
_Pastorale_ in E op.19 (bet. 1859-62):
_Prière_ in C-sharp minor op.20 (bet. 1859-62):
_Finale_ in B-flat op.21 (bet. 1859-62):









Orchestral interlude from _Rédemption_ - symphonic poem for narrator,
female choir, mixed choir and orchestra (1872 - rev. 1874). a)
_Les Éolides_ - symphonic poem for orchestra (1875-76):


----------



## eljr

*
Haydn: The Creation*

Sarah Tynan (soprano), Jeremy Ovenden (tenor) & Matthew Brook (bass-baritone)
Handel and Haydn Society, Harry Christophers


> an exceptional account of the oratorio from all points of view…but what is wholly exceptional is the diction of both soloists and choir; you can hear every word without referring to the text... — BBC Music Magazine, February 2016, 5 out of 5 stars More…



*Release Date:* 25th Sep 2015
*Catalogue No:* COR16135
*Label:* Coro
*Series: *Handel and Haydn Society
*Length:* 97 minutes










BBC Music Magazine
Choral & Song Choice


----------



## pmsummer

AS IT FELL ON A HOLIE EVE
_Music for an Elizabethan Christmas_
*William Byrd - Thomas Ravenscroft - Anthony Holborne - Anonymous - John Bull - Thomas Moreley - Tobias Hume*
Parthenia: A Consort of Viols
Julianne Baird - soprano

_MSR Classics_


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Hector Berlioz

Symphonie Fantastique, Op. 14
Lelio, ou le Retour a la vie, Op. 14b

Jean Topart (narrator), Charles Burles, Nicolai Gedda, Jean van Gorp
Marie-Claire Jemet, harp Michel Sendrez, piano
Choeur de l'O.R.T.F.
Orchestre National de l'O.R.T.F.
Jean Martinon*


----------



## Musicaterina

Johann Sebastian Bach: BWV 147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"

sung and played by the choir and the orchestra of the J. S. Bachstiftung St. Gallen
conducted by Rudolf Lutz

Soloists:

Hana Blažiková - Sopran 
Margot Oitzinger - Alt/Altus
Jakob Pilgram - Tenor 
Wolf Matthias Friedrich - Bass


----------



## tortkis

Smetana: Complete Works Vol. 2 Piano Compositions - Jan Novotný (Supraphon)


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Bkeske

Ignaz Moscheles : Michael Ponti, piano

Piano Concerto In G Minor, Opus 58 with Philharmonia Hungarica, Othmar F. M. Mága conducting
Etudes, Opus 70 
Characteristic Etudes, Opus 95 
 Candide 1969


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven String Quartet op 18/1 - Quartetto Italiano.*

A nice, warm performance on a cold miserable day.


----------



## eljr

*Miloslav Kabeláč: Mystery of Time*

Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra, Marko Ivanovic


> This is a truly outstanding album of music by an outstanding composer. — Gramophone Magazine, December 2022



*Release Date:* 30th Sep 2022
*Catalogue No:* SU43122
*Label:* Supraphon
*Length:* 76 minutes


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari* (1876-1948): *L'amore medico (Doctor Cupid), opera* (1913), overture & intermezzo, as recorded in 2021 by *Oviedo Filarmonia*, conducted by *Friedrich Haider*.

This came along on the shuffled playlist earlier today, and was a very nice experience. I recommend the entire disc.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Maurice Duruflé *(1902-1986): *Messe "Cum Jubilo", op.11 *(1966), as recorded in 2019 by the *Houston Chamber Choir*, conducted by *Robert Simpson*. With Ken Cowan (organ) and Eduardo Tercero (baritone).

Durufle's oeuvre may be small, but imho every opus number is well worth it.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* (1872-1958): *Symphony no.3* ("*Pastora*l", 1922), as recorded in 2014 by the *Hallé orchestra*, conducted by *Mark Elder*.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Abel Decaux* (1869-1943): *Clairs de lune, for piano* (1907), as recorded in 2008 by *Frederic Chiu*.

Quite innovative / inventive for his time, I think. Very spheric.


----------



## Chat Noir

Jacques De Menasce

He's not widely recorded this minor Austrian composer and this is one of only a few recordings. With Lilian Fuchs, Joseph Fuchs for the viola and violin sonatas, with Artur Balsam accompanying and also playing the sonatina and _Instantanés_ (which purport to be 'childrens' pieces, but would likely scare them off). I rather like those last pieces and the sonatina. The violin sonata is a bit frantic.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Benjamin Godard* (1849-1895): *Violin concerto no.2 in G minor, op.131* (1892), as recorded in 2007 by *Chloë Hanslip* (violin) with the Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra Košice, conducted by *Kirk Trevor*.

I.m.o. I think Godard is a typical example of a 'forgotten master'. Just try this disc, you may be surprised.

That was the round-up for today. Good night!


----------



## Chat Noir

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 180950
> 
> 
> *Abel Decaux* (1869-1943): *Clairs de lune, for piano* (1907), as recorded in 2008 by *Frederic Chiu*.
> 
> Quite innovative / inventive for his time, I think. Very spheric.
> View attachment 180951


And there seems to be nothing else to listen to by Decaux apart from some organ works. The _Clairs de lune _are striking in their avant-gardism.


----------



## Bkeske

Szell conducts Mozart

Concerto No. 15 In B-Flat Major For Piano And Orchestra, K. 450
Concerto No. 17 In G Major For Piano And Orchestra, K. 453
Members of The Cleveland Orchestra w/Robert Casadesus, piano
Columbia Masterworks 1969


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Roussel, Symphony No. 1*

Dutoit conducting. 
Judging by the cover, Roussel was the original Spider Man.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Alexander Zemlinsky
Der König Kandaules*


----------



## pmsummer

VERLEIH UNS FRIEDEN GNÄDIGLICH
*16th - 17th Century German Protestant Church Music*
Hille Perl - treble viol
Anna Maria Friman - soprano
Lee Santana - lute
Sirius Viols
_
Deutsche Harmonia Mundi_


----------



## sAmUiLc

#2


----------



## HerbertNorman

Ralph Vaughan Williams- 6th Symphony in E minor - André Previn and the LSO


----------



## alinkner1

*Edward Elgar*: _Violin Sonata in E minor, Op. 82_
Jonathan Crow, violin
Paul Stewart, piano


----------



## Malx

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 18/6 - Leipziger Streichquartett.*

A wonderfully lithe performance that still manages to find suitably dark hues for the opening adagio section of the last movement.


----------



## Bkeske

Tátrai Quartet with Csilla Szabó, piano:

Bartók - Quintet For String Quartet & Piano
Bartók Béla Complete Edition, V. Posthumous Works 4
Hungaroton 1971
Hungarian release


----------



## MusicSybarite

eljr said:


> *Miloslav Kabeláč: Mystery of Time*
> 
> Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra, Marko Ivanovic
> 
> 
> *Release Date:* 30th Sep 2022
> *Catalogue No:* SU43122
> *Label:* Supraphon
> *Length:* 76 minutes


An astounding masterpiece of the 20th Century. Glad this composer is getting his due recognition.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

I came for Piotr.


----------



## Neo Romanza

littlejohnuk1 said:


> I came for Piotr.
> 
> View attachment 180958


But I hope you stay for Dmitri.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing *Mahler's 3rd* with *Solti et. al.*:


----------



## eljr

*Kronos Quartet - Early Music*

Kronos Quartet 

Manufacturer ‏ : ‎ Nonesuch
Date First Available ‏ : ‎ January 13, 2011
Label ‏ : ‎ Nonesuch
ASIN ‏ : ‎ B004J0RWVC
Number of discs ‏ : ‎ 1


----------



## Malx

Two recordings of this festive weeks string quartet choice, accompanied by some red wine - no whiskey in sight 
*Taneyev, String Quartet No 2 - Taneyev String Quartet & California String Quartet.








*


----------



## alinkner1

*F. Joseph Haydn*: _String Quartets, Op. 9_
The London Haydn Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

Finished the Solti _Ring_! I hadn't posted it here but in the opera current listening thread. I'll recap in this thread briefly, though, since I didn't leave many thoughts in that thread. This is one of my favorite recordings of the _Ring_, and has the most sentimental value to me of any _Ring_. Its virtues and demerits are well-known and I won't bother anyone by enumerating them. Yesterday's _Walküre_ immediately followed by _Siegfried_ was quite interesting; I'm still exhausted from that experience today. In fact, since I started this _Ring_ less than 48 hours ago, I've spent about 30% of those 48 hours listening to Wagner, including sleeping, eating, etc.! So I wouldn't recommend compressing the cycle quite this much. It's really emotionally exhausting. I'm glad to have heard it like this in one intense go, though, since despite being spread across seven years, it's really a quite cohesive recording and works well when listened to in succession. I'm glad I still have it in me, though. The _Ring_ requires time, patience, and some planning, but it's something that I have the fire in my belly for.

But despite my current exhausted state, I'm not done yet for today!









Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: _The Nutcracker_
Valery Gergiev: Mariinsky Orchestra (2015)

Haven't heard this in a while. Very different from Wagner obviously. I'm fully aware of the political controversy surrounding Gergiev; I don't want to get into it other than to note that I have owned this recording for a couple of years (though I haven't heard it probably since I first got it), and I'm not streaming it, so Gergiev isn't profiting in any way from me giving this a spin. I am also aware of an older Gergiev recording of this work, which I haven't heard and don't own. It looked interesting but I decided to stick with this one for today. I read a review which favored the older recording. This isn't music I listen to all that often, anyway, and I'm actually pretty happy with what I've heard of this so far. I'm happy to have a complete _Nutcracker_, anyway; so many conductors have recorded the _Nutcracker_ suite but not the entire ballet. After this, I might take a break for real (at least for the rest of the day).


----------



## Malx

New arrival:
*Sibelius, Symphony No 1 - Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Mäkelä.*

Just before Christmas the price on 'Zon prime dropped only for a few hours to a level I couldn't resist.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

As a palate cleanser for the amazing Tchaikovsky pf concerto no 1 by Denis Matsuev/St Petersburg Phil/Temirkanov here's some flute music from the easy on the ear Viv and Emmanuel Pahud.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Malx said:


> New arrival:
> *Sibelius, Symphony No 1 - Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Klaus Mäkelä.*
> 
> Just before Christmas the price on 'Zon prime dropped only for a few hours to a level I couldn't resist.


Do let me know what you think of this particular cycle, @Malx. I've been on the fence about this one since it came out.


----------



## Dmitriyevich

Respighi: Buerlesca / Preludio, corale e fuga / Rossiniana / Five Études-tableaux


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kiki

*Jean Sibelius*
_The Tempest_
*Hanne Fischer, Kari Dahl Nielsen, Fredrik Bjellsäter, Palle Knudsen, Nicolai Elsberg 
Royal Danish Opera Chorus 
Royal Danish Orchestra 
Okko Kamu*
Rec. 2021 Live
Naxos

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some back-to-back *Sibelius* works:

*Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
Minnesota Orchestra
Vänskä*










*Tulen synty (The Origin of Fire), Op. 32 (original version)
Tommi Hakala (baritone)
Ylioppilaskunnan Laulajat Male Voice Choir, Lahti Symphony Orchestra
Osmo Vänskä

String Quartet in D minor, Op. 56 'Voces Intimae'
Tempera Quartet

Piano Quintet in G minor, JS 159
Jaakko Kuusisto (violin), Laura Vikman (violin), Anna Kreetta Gribajcevic (viola), Joel Laakso (cello), Folke Gräsbeck (piano)*

From these sets -




























And then round off this *Sibelius*-a-thon with some excerpts from this *Andsnes* recording:










Special note: The picture I have attached to this post is the same photo of the composer that I had framed and hung on my wall in my room.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> *Jean Sibelius*
> _The Tempest_
> *Hanne Fischer, Kari Dahl Nielsen, Fredrik Bjellsäter, Palle Knudsen, Nicolai Elsberg
> Royal Danish Opera Chorus
> Royal Danish Orchestra
> Okko Kamu*
> Rec. 2021 Live
> Naxos
> 
> Absolutely stunning!


I've known about this recording for quite some time before it was released. I always ask myself do I need another recording of the complete _Tempest_, because I already own Saraste on Ondine and Vänskä on BIS. Do you know these two recordings? Of course, I own several recordings of the suites as well.


----------



## Monsalvat

Béla Bartók: *Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta*, BB 114, Sz. 106
Georg Solti: London Symphony Orchestra (1963)

I've liked this work for a while but it doesn't have the same bite that Bartók's string quartets have. The opening movement actually reminds me of the closing Mesto of the Sixth String Quartet. Atonal fugues are always neat. The stereo recording makes the antiphonal effects really pleasant to hear. Sound here is old; the analog sound of the strings is unmistakable. But the sound is also _good_, warm, detailed, and full, without distortion. Very enjoyable recording overall.









Edward Elgar: *Symphony No. 2* in E flat major, Op. 63
Georg Solti: London Philharmonic Orchestra (1975)

A work I've neglected for too long. So far, it is approachable, with clear melodic and rhythmic elements which make it easy enough to follow. I'll also have to try Elgar's First Symphony at a later date.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Sarah Connolly - My True Love Hath My Heart: English Songs Vocal & Song Piano Chandos


Sarah Connolly - My True Love Hath My Heart: English Songs CHAN 10691




www.chandos.net


----------



## haydnguy

Bacewicz (1909-1969)

1. Piano Sonata 2
2. Piano Quintets 1 & 2

Krystian Zimerman, piano

Kaja Danczowska, 1st violin
Agata Szymczewska, 2nd violin
Ryszard Groblewski, viola
Rafal Kwiatkowski, cello

Total Time: 65:12
© 2011


----------



## Neo Romanza

haydnguy said:


> Bacewicz (1909-1969)
> 
> 1. Piano Sonata 2
> 2. Piano Quintets 1 & 2
> 
> Krystian Zimerman, piano
> 
> Kaja Danczowska, 1st violin
> Agata Szymczewska, 2nd violin
> Ryszard Groblewski, viola
> Rafal Kwiatkowski, cello
> 
> Total Time: 65:12
> © 2011


Great disc!


----------



## opus55

Grieg: Violin Sonatas










Ernest Bloch: Suite Modale
Arthur Foote: A Night Piece
Andrzej Panufnik: Suita Polska, "Hommage a Chopin"


----------



## Kiki

Neo Romanza said:


> I've known about this recording for quite some time before it was released. I always ask myself do I need another recording of the complete _Tempest_, because I already own Saraste on Ondine and Vänskä on BIS. Do you know these two recordings? Of course, I own several recordings of the suites as well.


I know the suites but this is my first foray into the incidental music. My first reaction is that, with the singing and the narrative order, the incidental music seems more impressive as a whole.


----------



## Rogerx

Tomás Bretón: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 3

Bretón String Quartet


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Dmitri Shostakovich

Symphony No. 5 in D minor, Op. 47*

Recorded live in Tokyo

*New York Philharmonic
Leonard Bernstein*

Both of Lenny's recordings of this work are great.


----------



## 13hm13

Bruckner , Wiener Philharmoniker, Carl Schuricht – Symphonies 8 & 9


----------



## Neo Romanza

Kiki said:


> I know the suites but this is my first foray into the incidental music. My first reaction is that, with the singing and the narrative order, the incidental music seems more impressive as a whole.


Yes, like you, I prefer the whole work. The suites are nice enough, but there's so much gorgeous music in the complete work that I miss whenever I do decide to listen to the suites. Well, I ended up buying that recording with Kamu off Amazon. They only had one copy left, too. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some piano trios from composers with whom I believe have more in common than not:

*Mendelssohn
Piano Trio No. 1 in D minor, Op. 49
Sitkovetsky Trio








*

And this entire *Saint-Saëns*/*Ravel* disc (also with the *Sitkovetsky Trio*) -


----------



## Neo Romanza

Monsalvat said:


> Finished the Solti _Ring_! I hadn't posted it here but in the opera current listening thread. I'll recap in this thread briefly, though, since I didn't leave many thoughts in that thread. This is one of my favorite recordings of the _Ring_, and has the most sentimental value to me of any _Ring_. Its virtues and demerits are well-known and I won't bother anyone by enumerating them. Yesterday's _Walküre_ immediately followed by _Siegfried_ was quite interesting; I'm still exhausted from that experience today. In fact, since I started this _Ring_ less than 48 hours ago, I've spent about 30% of those 48 hours listening to Wagner, including sleeping, eating, etc.! So I wouldn't recommend compressing the cycle quite this much. It's really emotionally exhausting. I'm glad to have heard it like this in one intense go, though, since despite being spread across seven years, it's really a quite cohesive recording and works well when listened to in succession. I'm glad I still have it in me, though. The _Ring_ requires time, patience, and some planning, but it's something that I have the fire in my belly for.


I listened to Karajan's _Ring_ one summer many years ago and I still regard this as one of the best listening experiences of my life. Wagner _does_ require patience, but, more importantly, the time you're willing to put into the music. This isn't music that is for everyday listening, although I'm sure _some_ of the members here could most definitely prove me wrong.  I haven't made it through Solti's _Ring_ yet, but I certainly enjoyed what I heard --- I listened to his _Das Rheingold_ and the first Act of _Die Walküre_. I should've kept going but I got interested in something else and went off in another direction, which happens a lot to me (probably more now then it did 15 years ago or however long I've seriously been listening to classical music).

Will you be acquiring the new remastered hybrid SACD sets of Solti's _Ring_? Out of curiosity, what Solti _Ring_ iteration were you listening to?


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: String Quartet No. 4 in E minor- Dvořák: String Quartet No. 5 in F minor, Op. 9

Panocha Quartet


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ninth with Kurt Masur. I'll note that this set also has the best Choral Fantasy I have ever heard.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Penderecki - Polonaise
Weinberg - Polish Melodies
Mlynarski - Symphony in F Op 14
Kaspszyk/Warsaw Philharmonic









Gorecki - String Quartets 1 and 2
Tippett Quartet









Lutoslawski - Symphonies 2 and 3
Lintu/Finnish RSO


----------



## sAmUiLc

Before going back to finish Les Troyens, this live one first..

Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Helena Juntunen / Sarah Connolly / Paul Groves / Matthew Rose / London Symphony Chorus & Orchestra / London Philharmonic Choir / Colin Davis
live @ Royal Albert Hall
Sep 4, 2011
on CD-R

This was from a video, copied audio only. I remember Davis was very old (died not long after) and conducted sitting most of the time, but the last few minutes he was up from the chair to finish.

To me, Colin Davis was the only British conductor worthy to be named in the same company of the 3 Bs: Beecham, Boult and Barbirolli.


----------



## Art Rock

*Robert Volkmann: Complete String Quartets, Piano Trios (Mannheimer Streichquartett, Beethove Trio Ravensburg, CPO, 4 CD's)*

Currently with Robert Volkmann for the early morning string quartets listening. Today the second CD from this set, containing the second and fifth quartet.

The whole cycle is very good, but if you like romantic string quartets, and do not know these, do yourself a favour and sample the fifth. It is awesome.


----------



## Rogerx

Berg: Violin Concerto, Three Pieces for Orchestra

James Ehnes (violin)

BBC Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last works of the night --- some back-to-back *Poulenc*:

*8 Nocturnes
Pascal Rogé*

From this OOP set -










*Calligrammes
Christopher Maltman (baritone), Graham Johnson (piano)*

From this set -










*Rapsodie négre
Pascal Rogé (piano), François Le Roux (baritone)
Soloistes de l'Orchestre National de France
Charles Dutoit*

From this OOP set -

_







_


----------



## Rogerx

C.P.E. Bach: Sonatas & Rondos

Marc-André Hamelin (piano)


Bach, C P E: Abschied vom Silbermannschen Klavier - einem Rondo in E minor
Bach, C P E: Arioso in C major with 9 Variations, Wq 118/10 (H 259)
Bach, C P E: Fantasia for keyboard in C major, Wq. 61/6 (H291)
Bach, C P E: Free Fantasia, for keyboard in F sharp minor, H300/Wq67
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in A flat major, Wq. 49/2 (H31) 'Württemberg Sonata No. 2'
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in A minor, Wq. 57/2 (H247)
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in D major, Wq. 61/2 (H286)
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Sonata in F minor, Wq. 57/6 (H173)
Bach, C P E: Keyboard Suite in E minor, Wq. 62/12 (H66)
Bach, C P E: L'Aly Rupalich, Wq. 117/27 (H95)
Bach, C P E: L'Herrmann, Wq. 117/23 (H92)
Bach, C P E: La Complaisante, Wq. 117/28 (H109)
Bach, C P E: La Prinzette, Wq. 117/21 (H91)
Bach, C P E: March in G major, BWVAnh124
Bach, C P E: Rondo in B flat major, Wq. 58/5 (H.267)
Bach, C P E: Rondo in C minor, Wq. 59/4 (H283)
Bach, C P E: Rondo in E major, Wq. 57/1 (H265)
Bach, C P E: Rondo in E major, Wq. 58/3 (H274)
Bach, C P E: Solfeggio in C minor, Wq. 117/2 (H220)
Bach, C P E: Sonata in E minor, Wq. 59/1 (H281)


----------



## Philidor

Neo Romanza said:


> I haven't made it through Solti's _Ring_ yet, but I certainly enjoyed what I heard --- I listened to his _Das Rheingold_ and the first Act of _Die Walküre_.


Don't miss Siegfried and Götterdämmerung - imho the best parts of the Solti Ring (by far) and on top level. For Siegfried I needed to go to young Windgassen (1953 or 1955, the latter with an excellent cast) or to Melchior/Flagstad (Met 1937) to get recordings on eye's level. - For Götterdämmerung, there are maybe more alternatives, Furtwängler/Rome, Knappertsbusch Munich live 1955, Keilberth 1955, Krauss 1953, ... however, Solti has the Decca recording and the Vienna Philharmonic ... unless you dislike Solti's orchestral gallery play, it is still a great compromise between the great singers from former generations and the achievements of modern recording technology ... Joan Sutherland as Waldvogel would be called a cameo appearance today, but indicates the level of the casting.


----------



## tortkis

Elisabeth Lutyens: A Centennial Celebration - Exaudi, James Weeks, Endymion (NMC)








Présages for solo oboe, Op 53 (1963)
Motet (Excerpta Tractati Logico-Philosophici), Op 27 (1953)
Wind Trio for flute, clarinet and bassoon, Op 52 (1963)
Magnificat and Nunc Dimittis (1965)
String Trio, Op 57 (1964)
Verses of Love (1970)
Fantasie Trio, Op 55 (1963)
The Country of the Stars (1963)

Excellent recordings of Lutyens's modernism compositions. Very fine solo/chamber pieces and beautiful choral works.


----------



## Philidor

First review of the XO.

*Johann Sebastian Bach: Christmas Oratorio BWV 248*

First part - "Jauchzet, frohlocket"
Second part - "Und es waren Hirten in derselben Gegend"
Third part - "Herrscher des Himmels, erhöre das Lallen"

Anthony Rolfe Johnson, evangelist
Nancy Argenta, Anne Sofie von Otter, Hans Peter Blochwitz, Olaf Bär
The Monteverdi Choir
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner


----------



## Chilham

The film music of James Horner including Braveheart, and:









Horner: Titanic Suite
James Horner, London Symphony Orchestra, The Choir of King's College, Cambridge, Sissel, Ian Underwood, Tommy Hayes, Zan McLeod, Eileen Ivers, Tony Hinnigan


----------



## Rogerx

Albéniz & Granados

Melani Mestre (piano)

BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra, Martyn Brabbins


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Zemlinsky again:

*Alexander Zemlinsky
Der Kreidekreis*


----------



## Faramundo

I am hopping from wonder to wonder on that Martinu trail !


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Quintets with Piano

Eric Le Sage (piano)

Quatuor Ébène

Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89
Fauré: Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor Op. 115


----------



## Art Rock

*Carl Vollrath: Three Pastels for Piano and Orchestra (Moravian Philharmonic Orchestra, Petr Vronský, Karolina Rojahn, Navona Records)*

Carl Vollrath (1931) is an American composer. These "pastels", alternatively described as piano concertos, were composed between 2012 and 2015 in a neo-impressionist style, with some influences by Stravinsky and Jazz.


----------



## PeterKC




----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Now playing some back-to-back *Sibelius* works:
> 
> *Symphony No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 82
> Minnesota Orchestra
> Vänskä*


You greatly liked the Minnesota 3, 6 & 7 ... (as do I) but I wonder if you liked this one? Many do, I know, but I have so far been unable to connect with this one. I am not sure why as I greatly like all the others from this series.


----------



## Rogerx

Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsodies, S359 Nos. 1-6

Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Kurt Masur


----------



## Philidor

Intubinating for the last time ...

*Eduard Tubin: Sympbony No. 10 (1973)*

Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra
Neeme Järvi


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Do let me know what you think of this particular cycle, @Malx. I've been on the fence about this one since it came out.


You are not asking me but I'll post my take anyway! I quite liked the set at first but ended up feeling that it didn't tell me anything new about these works. This is an opinion I also have on quite a number of other well received sets (and I may be in a very small minority with some of them) but I have too many Sibelius symphony sets and only really warm to those that stand out as somehow different ... or even revelatory! Of recent sets I have generally been more excited by Rouvali's in-progress set.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

Not properly taking it in as I ablute and shave. Sometimes it's my coping mechanism for new ideas and neural high bars. Nice though.


----------



## Anooj

The CD containing Italian Concerto + Chromatic Fantasy & Fugue + French Overture.

The non-HIP harpsichord used by Walcha has an interesting sound, like something halfway between organ and harpsichord.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

SixFootScowl said:


> Ninth with Kurt Masur. I'll note that this set also has the best Choral Fantasy I have ever heard.


I gave this Brendel/Haitink recording of the Choral fantasy a try, and I must say I agree.


----------



## Monsalvat

Neo Romanza said:


> I listened to Karajan's _Ring_ one summer many years ago and I still regard this as one of the best listening experiences of my life. Wagner _does_ require patience, but, more importantly, the time you're willing to put into the music. This isn't music that is for everyday listening, although I'm sure _some_ of the members here could most definitely prove me wrong.  I haven't made it through Solti's _Ring_ yet, but I certainly enjoyed what I heard --- I listened to his _Das Rheingold_ and the first Act of _Die Walküre_. I should've kept going but I got interested in something else and went off in another direction, which happens a lot to me (probably more now then it did 15 years ago or however long I've seriously been listening to classical music).
> 
> Will you be acquiring the new remastered hybrid SACD sets of Solti's _Ring_? Out of curiosity, what Solti _Ring_ iteration were you listening to?


I won't be getting the new SACDs. This was my first time listening to the 2012 remastering. I had previously owned the regular CDs and I doubt whether I could distinguish those from the 2012 remastering; anyway, I had read that the master tapes have degraded so I doubt how much room for improvement there is. I don't have top-of-the-line equipment anyway, so I'm quite happy with what I already have. 

Karajan's _Ring_ is also amazing, and it's been about a year since I've heard it, which means it's getting to be time for me to play it through again. The orchestral sound is very different from Solti, less visceral perhaps, and part of that might also be the engineering. Unlike Solti, he cast many of the roles with smaller voices than would normally be expected in Wagner, with Helga Dernesch as the last two Brünnhildes and Gundula Janowitz as Sieglinde, for example. With his firm control over the orchestra, he can accomodate the smaller voices without forcing them to shout, which leads to a very different experience than Solti. He is also focused on the overall integrated architecture to a larger degree than Solti, so while the conducting is less viscerally exciting from moment to moment, the overall experience is really rewarding.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Andrea Luchesi *(1741-1801): *Requiem for the Duke of Montealegre* (1771), as recorded in 2016 by the Cappella Civica Trieste, Nuova Orchestra da Camera Ferruccio Busoni, conducted by *Massimo Belli.* With Roberta Canzian (soprano), Elena Biscuola (mezzo-soprano), Riccardo Botta (tenor), Armando Badia (baritone).

Surprising musical depth and variety in this 18th century choral work.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Frederick Delius* (1862-1934): *Songs of Sunset, II/5 *(1907), as recorded by *Sarah Walker* (mezzo-soprano); *Thomas Allen* (baritone) with the Ambrosian Singers & the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by *Eric Fenby*.

The Songs of Sunset are sort of impressionistic, but not in the sense of Debussy.


----------



## Bourdon

Bohemian Rhapsodies

Pablo de Sarasate– Carmen Fantasy For Violin And Orchestra, Op. 25 
Camille Saint-Saëns– Introduction And Rondo Capriccioso For Violin And Orchestra In A Minor, Op. 28 
Pablo de Sarasate– Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20 
Henryk Wieniawski– Polonaise No.1 In D Major, Op.4 
Jules Massenet– Thaïs: Meditation 
Maurice Ravel– Tzigane 
Ernest Chausson– Poème


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Symphony No. 10 ( Tenerife Symphony Orchestra, Tenerife Chamber Chorus, Tenerife Conservatory Chorus, Coral Universitad de Iles Balears, Coral Reyes Bartlet, Francisco Vas, Enrique Baquerizo, Santos Arino, Victor Pablo Pérez, Harmonia Mundi )*

Continuing with the symphonies of the Brazilian master. Today it is Symphony No. 10, his most ambitious in terms of forces employed (orchestra, four choirs, three solo singers). Considering this, it turns our rather underwhelming. Not bad, but not one of his best symphonies either to my taste.


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 2

Fine Arts Quartet


----------



## Merl

Still sounds good after all these years. May not be the finest K516 out there but it has its merits.


----------



## ganio

Lucas Debargue - Scarlatti - 52 Sonatas (Sony)


----------



## Vasks

*Bo Linde - Violin Concerto (Wallin/BIS)
Anders Hillborg - Violin Concerto (Lindal/Ondine)*


----------



## Rogerx

Fauré: Piano Trio, Berg: Clarinet Pieces & Beethoven: Clarinet Trio

Eduard Brunner (Clarinet), Boris Pergamenschikow (Cello), Vassily Lobanov (Piano)



Beethoven: Clarinet Trio, Op. 38
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, Op. 5
Fauré: Piano Trio in D minor, Op. 120


----------



## Enthusiast

Some Boccherini - three of the Op. 25 string quintets (nos 1, 4 and 6).


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bach: Secular Cantatas CD #3. BWV 173a, 202, 36c and Quodibet BWV 524 (fragment). W/ sop. Lunn, tenor Sakurada and bar. Williams. Bach Collegium Japan. Dir. Suzuki. BIS.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Back, The Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1*

Andres Schiff has a way of playing to where these pieces are both songful and expressive without being overly songful and expressive.


----------



## Rogerx

Ketèlbey: In a Persian Market

Philharmonia Orchestra, Ambrosian Singers
John Lanchbery



Ketèlbey: Bells across the Meadows
Ketèlbey: Chal romano
Ketèlbey: In a Chinese Temple Garden
Ketèlbey: In a Monastery Garden
Ketèlbey: In a Persian Market
Ketèlbey: In the Moonlight
Ketèlbey: In the Mystic Land of Egypt
Ketèlbey: Sanctuary of the Heart
Ketèlbey: The Clock and the Dresden Figures


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> You are not asking me but I'll post my take anyway! I quite liked the set at first but ended up feeling that it didn't tell me anything new about these works. This is an opinion I also have on quite a number of other well received sets (and I may be in a very small minority with some of them) but I have too many Sibelius symphony sets and only really warm to those that stand out as somehow different ... or even revelatory! Of recent sets I have generally been more excited by Rouvali's in-progress set.


Thanks for the feedback. Yes, I feel the same about Rouvali. He's quite good! I think the set from Mäkelä is a case of too much, too soon. The fact that he'll be the next principal conductor of the Royal Concertgebouw has certainly caused me to raise an eyebrow. Maybe by then, he'll have matured considerably. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Vivaldi, Laetatus sum, Laudate pueri*

Robert King and his super group.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> You greatly liked the Minnesota 3, 6 & 7 ... (as do I) but I wonder if you liked this one? Many do, I know, but I have so far been unable to connect with this one. I am not sure why as I greatly like all the others from this series.


It was pretty good, but it doesn't displace favorites like Berglund (Bournemouth/EMI), Bernstein (Sony) or Karajan (DG) for example. The more time I spend with other conductors in Sibelius, the more I'm beginning to realize my high praise for Vänskä that I've had in the past (esp. with his Lahti cycle) is a bit exaggerated. There are so many other conductors I prefer in Sibelius nowadays to Vänskä, but in some of the more unknown works, he was the only game in town for many years. For example, for years, he was the only one who recorded _The Wood-Nymph_, but, now, there is Storgårds who is more satisfying to me than Vänskä. Don't get me wrong, Vänskä has recorded some great Sibelius, but he doesn't always convince me. A good example is his complete recording of _The Tempest_. I did a side-by-side comparison between his performance and Saraste's on Ondine, I greatly preferred Saraste. Anyway, this is just one example out of many, but you get my point.


----------



## Bourdon

Beethoven

Violin Concerto

Speaks for itself I think ......


----------



## Art Rock

*Tomás Luis de Victoria: Missa De Beata Maria Virgine, Missa Surge propera, Salva Regina, (Westminster Cathedral Choir, Martin Baker, Hyperion)*

Another CD with works by my favourite Renaissance composer (and one short work by Palestrina, _Surge, propera amica mea, et veni_). Trust Hyperion to come up with an absolute gem.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some back-to-back 1930s works from *Vaughan Williams*:

*Dona Nobis Pacem
Yvonne Kenny, Bryn Terfel
LSO & Chorus
Hickox*










*Symphony No. 4 in F minor
New York Philharmonic
Bernstein*










*Five Tudor Portraits
John Carol Case, Elizabeth Bainbridge
Bach Choir
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Willcocks*


----------



## prlj

*Mussorgsky Boris Godunov Bolshoi/Ermler*

With my well-worn (previously owned) copy of the R-K score.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Enthusiast

Schutz - Weihnachtshistorie and Auferstehungshistorie.


----------



## Rogerx

Bach & Beyond: A Well-Tempered Conversation

Julien Libeer, Adam Laloum

Bach, Johann Sebastian (1685-1750)
Beethoven, Ludwig van (1770-1827)
Brahms, Johannes (1833-97)
Busoni, Ferruccio (1866-1924)
Chopin, Frédéric François (1810-49)
Fauré, Gabriel Urbain (1845-1924)
Ligeti, György (1923-2006)
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-91)
Rachmaninov, Sergey Vassilievich (1873-1943)
Ravel, Maurice (1875-1937)
Reger, Max (1873-1916)
Schoenberg, Arnold (1874–1951)
Shostakovich, Dmitri (1906-75)

One of the best buys this year.


----------



## eljr

*Grigory Sokolov - Live at Esterházy Palace*

Haydn & Schubert
Grigory Sokolov (piano)


> Sokolov’s manner in Haydn is pointed and detaché, which recalls a harpsichord, but his use of rubato is Romantic, and his dynamic shading takes advantage of the piano’s capacities. This amalgam... — Fanfare, Sep/Oct 2022 More…



*Release Date:* 8th Apr 2022
*Catalogue No:* 4861849
*Label:* DG
*Length:* 2 hours 2 minutes










International Classical Music Awards
2023
Nominated - Solo Instrument


----------



## Philidor

Relistening Quartets of the Week from 2022.

*Jonathan Harvey: String Quartet No. 4 (2003)*
with live electronics

Arditti Quartet
live electronics by IRCAM


----------



## Musicaterina

Nicola Antonio Porpora: Concerto in A minor for Cello, Strings & B.c

played by Lucia Swarts (violoncello) and the Teatro Lirico conducted by Stephen Stubbs


----------



## Malx

*Delius, Orchestral works - Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Thmas Beecham.*

I very very rarely say this about anything but this is the indispensible Delius disc, in my opinion of course.


----------



## Musicaterina

Nicola Antonio Porpora: Concerto in G major for Violoncello, Strings & B.c.

played by Joseph Crouch (violoncello) and The English Concert conducted by Harry Bicket


----------



## Musicaterina

Enthusiast said:


> Schutz - Weihnachtshistorie and Auferstehungshistorie.


I like the "Weihnachtshistorie" by Heinrich Schütz very much because it is played with two tenor viols - the type of viol which I play. Unfortunately I'm not good enough to play this...


----------



## Enthusiast

The second CD of this 3 CD set - Quattro Pezzi, Anahit and Uaxuctum.


----------



## elgar's ghost

César Franck - various works part two for
late afternoon and early evening.

_Fantaisie_ in A (1878):
_Cantabile_ in B (1878):
_Piece héroique_ in B-minor (1878):









Piano Quintet in F-minor (1878-79):

with Jean Hubeau (pf.)









_Le Chasseur maudit_ [_The Accursed Huntsman_] - symphonic
poem for orchestra (1881-82):
_Les Djinns_ - symphonic poem for piano and orchestra (1884): a)

a) with Aldo Ciccolini (pf.)


----------



## eljr

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Today’s listening
> 
> Penderecki - Polonaise
> Weinberg - Polish Melodies
> Mlynarski - Symphony in F Op 14
> Kaspszyk/Warsaw Philharmonic


Why the Polish holiday?


----------



## Musicaterina

Nicola Antonio Porpora: XII Sonatas for Violin and Basso

played by:

Violin: Giovanni Guglielmo
Cello: Pietro Bosnan
Harpsicord: Andrea Coen


----------



## Bourdon

Jacobus Handl-Gallus

Moralia 1-28


----------



## eljr

*Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été & Harold en Italie*

Michael Spyres (baritenor), Timothy Ridout (viola), Orchestre philharmonique de Strasbourg, John Nelson


> This is special. Two extraordinary masterpieces...Two outstanding soloists thoroughly immersed in Berlioz’s music, partnered by an orchestra and conductor with an unsurpassed pedigree in the... — BBC Music Magazine, Christmas Issue 2022, 5 out of 5 stars (Performance) / 4 out of 5 stars (Recording) More…



*Release Date:* 18th Nov 2022
*Catalogue No:* 5419719685
*Label:* Erato
*Length:* 72 minutes










Presto Recording of the Week
18th November 2022









Presto Recordings of the Year
Finalist 2022


----------



## Knorf

*Alban Berg: *Chamber Concerto, Violin Concerto "To the Memory of an Angel"
Reiko Watanabe, violin
Andrea Lucchesini, piano
Staatskapelle Dresden, Giuseppe Sinopoli

Outstanding performances in terrific sound!


----------



## Mark Dee

Had a bit of fun today. Autofilled my ipad with some of my ripped CDs and downloads and then let it play on 'shuffle all'. Here are the selections:

Gould - Interplay - III - Blues (William Tritt, piano; Cincinnati Pops Orchestra, Erich Kunzel)

Scherer - Toccata (Gustav Leonhardt, Organ)

Bach - The Art of Fugue - Canon Alla Decima, Contrapunto All Terza - (Mahan Esfahani, Harpsichord; Academy of Ancient Music)

Bizet - Je dis que rien ne m'épouvante (Carmen) - (Denise Leigh; Orchestra of the ENO, Paul Daniel)

Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No 3 - III Allegro - (Suk Chamber Orchestra, Josef Suk)

Brahms - Piano Sonata No 2 in F# minor - (Eugene List, piano)

Albéniz - Torre Bermeja - (Alirio Diaz, guitar)

Tchaikovsky - Swan Lake - Act 1 - Andante; Allegro - (Utah Symphony Orchestra, Maurice Abravanel)


----------



## Enthusiast

It seems to me that, of all the modern Scandinavian composers I know, I enjoy Fagerlund more consistently than all of them. This disc has the clarinet concerto, the Partita for strings and Isola.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916):* Drei Chöre, op.6* (1892), as recorded in 2010 by* Consortium*, conducted by *Andrew-John Smith*. With *Christopher Glynn* (piano). 

Small-scale choral music with a piano. Very intimate setting.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Albert Roussel *(1869-1937): *Symphony no.4 in A, op.53* (1934), as recorded in 2004 by the *Orchestre symphonique de Québec*, conducted by *Pascal Verrot*.

Reportedly one of the most important French 20th century composers of the Interwar period (1919-1939).


----------



## sAmUiLc

for its contents..


https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Opera-Arias-Wolfgang-Amadeus/dp/B0000040VZ


----------



## Art Rock

*Ralph Vaughan Williams: Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra, A London Symphony 1920 version (Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Martin Yates, John Lenehan, Leon McCawley, Dutton Epoch)*

The Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra was originally a regular piano concerto, composed in 1931. The piece gained a reputation for being too difficult and demanding, so Vaughan Williams reworked the piece for two pianos with the assistance of Joseph Cooper in 1946 (from Wiki). I prefer it over the original work. The London symphony has some history to it. Originally composed in 1914, when it lasted over an hour, RVW revised it in 1920 for publication and first recording in 1925. In the thirties he revised it once more, and the version published in 1936 became his final word, and the one that has been recorded by many orchestras/conductors. On this CD, Yates takes the 1920 version, containing nearly 50 bars that didn’t make it into the final version.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Vincenzo Bellini *(1801-1835): *Norma*, opera (1831), as recorded in 1963 by the New York City Opera Orchestra, conducted by *Richard Bonynge*. With Joan Sutherland (Norma), Marilyn Horne (Adalgisa), John Alexander (Pollione), Richard Cross (Oroveso).

I'm not really a fan of listening to opera music without visuals (live or recorded), but Bellini's music never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Becca

Neo Romanza said:


> It was pretty good, but it doesn't displace favorites like Berglund (Bournemouth/EMI), Bernstein (Sony) or Karajan (DG) for example. The more time I spend with other conductors in Sibelius, the more I'm beginning to realize my high praise for Vänskä that I've had in the past (esp. with his Lahti cycle) is a bit exaggerated. There are so many other conductors I prefer in Sibelius nowadays to Vänskä, but in some of the more unknown works, he was the only game in town for many years. For example, for years, he was the only one who recorded _The Wood-Nymph_, but, now, there is Storgårds who is more satisfying to me than Vänskä. Don't get me wrong, Vänskä has recorded some great Sibelius, but he doesn't always convince me. A good example is his complete recording of _The Tempest_. I did a side-by-side comparison between his performance and Saraste's on Ondine, I greatly preferred Saraste. Anyway, this is just one example out of many, but you get my point.


FWIW, there is a live concert performance of _The Wood-Nymph_ with Rouvali/GSO, worth digging to find (try Vimeo). I can't say much about Vänskä's Lahti cycle other than that I found the best use for his _Kullervo_ CD is as a frisbee!


----------



## Becca

Art Rock said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra, A London Symphony 1920 version (Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Martin Yates, John Lenehan, Leon McCawley, Dutton Epoch)*
> 
> The Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra was originally a regular piano concerto, composed in 1931. The piece gained a reputation for being too difficult and demanding, so Vaughan Williams reworked the piece for two pianos with the assistance of Joseph Cooper in 1946 (from Wiki). I prefer it over the original work. The London symphony has some history to it. Originally composed in 1914, when it lasted over an hour, RVW revised it in 1920 for publication and first recording in 1925. In the thirties he revised it once more, and the version published in 1936 became his final word, and the one that has been recorded by many orchestras/conductors. On this CD, Yates takes the 1920 version, containing nearly 50 bars that didn’t make it into the final version.


Unfortunately (IMO), the sections that RVW cut between 1913 and 1920 are some of the most interesting.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Art Rock

Becca said:


> Unfortunately (IMO), the sections that RVW cut between 1913 and 1920 are some of the most interesting.


I have the 1913 version lined up for one of the coming days.


----------



## Bourdon

Domenico Scarlatti

CD 1 Sonatas 1-19


----------



## Knorf

*Arnold Schönberg: *Variations for Orchestra, Op. 31
Chicago Symphony Orchestra, Pierre Boulez


----------



## Manxfeeder

Malx said:


> I very very rarely say this about anything but this is the indispensible Delius disc, in my opinion of course.


And your opinion is correct.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Jean Sibelius
Violin Concerto

Christian Ferras (violin) 
Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker*


----------



## Knorf

*Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan

This majestic yet ferocious performance is probably my favorite for this comparatively neglected Bruckner symphony. Karajan pulls a taut symphonic argument through all of the disparate-seeming sections, with a superb ear for dramatic pacing and balance, and the Berliners have never sounded better.


----------



## pmsummer

LE LABYRINTHE d'ARIAN
*Gautier de Coinci - Anonymous - St. Joan - Alfonse X - Alonso Mudarra - Kapsperger - Trabaci - Merula - Monteverdi - Arianna Savall* (arrangements and improvisations)
*Arianna Savall* - harps anciennes et chant
_
Alia Vox_


----------



## Neo Romanza

Lisztianwagner said:


> *Jean Sibelius
> Violin Concerto*


And the soloist is Christian Ferras I presume? You should definitely include the performers in your posts. It'll make a lot easier for other members to identify the performance. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Art Rock said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra, A London Symphony 1920 version (Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Martin Yates, John Lenehan, Leon McCawley, Dutton Epoch)*
> 
> The Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra was originally a regular piano concerto, composed in 1931. The piece gained a reputation for being too difficult and demanding, so Vaughan Williams reworked the piece for two pianos with the assistance of Joseph Cooper in 1946 (from Wiki). I prefer it over the original work. The London symphony has some history to it. Originally composed in 1914, when it lasted over an hour, RVW revised it in 1920 for publication and first recording in 1925. In the thirties he revised it once more, and the version published in 1936 became his final word, and the one that has been recorded by many orchestras/conductors. On this CD, Yates takes the 1920 version, containing nearly 50 bars that didn’t make it into the final version.


I rather like the 1920 version of _A London Symphony_, especially this recording with Brabbins/Scottish SO on Hyperion:










I think I'll queue up this recording tonight and pair it with some other works written by him around the time of the symphony (the 1910s).


----------



## PeterKC

good for mid-day makes my heart happy


----------



## Lisztianwagner

Neo Romanza said:


> And the soloist is Christian Ferras I presume? You should definitely include the performers in your posts. It'll make a lot easier for other members to identify the performance. Just a suggestion.


Suggestion noted, thanks, I'll try to do that from now on. Yes, it's Christian Ferras anyway.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Claude Vivier: Orion, Siddhartha, Cinq chansons pour percussion (WDR Sinfonieorchester Köln, Peter Rundel, Christian Dierstein, Kairos)*


Two pieces for orchestra that are quite impressive (Orion, Siddhartha). Perhaps even more attractive are the Cinq chansons pour percussion (solo).


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Gerald Finzi* (1901-1956): *Clarinet concerto in C minor, op.31* (1949), as recorded in 1975 by *John Denman* (clarinet) with the New Philharmonia Orchestra, conducted by *Vernon Handley*.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Scarlatti, works for keyboard*


----------



## Bkeske

My monthly (it seems) spin of this. One of my favorite Williams composition.

Sir John Barbirolli conducts Vaughan Williams

A London Symphony
Hallé Orchestra. Angel, 1968










Ha! Didn’t even know this work was just mentioned above.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Martinu, Violin Concertos Nos. 1 and 2*


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc

Long time ago, more than 40 years ago, when I was still in school, a friend from the high school days came visiting one evening to my studio apartment. He confessed that he was crazy about "E lucevan le stelle" and he was trying to find one version he had heard many years ago. But he didn't know what and which. He knew I had a decent collection of LPs (it was before CD came into being) and asked me to play some for him. We ended up listening to various versions of the aria in my collection (I found out I had total 18 - didn't know it till then) next two hours and the very last one I put on the turntable happened to be the one he had heard and was looking for, which was di Stefano in the famous Callas/de Sabata recording. Also it gave me an opportunity to listen to all of my collections in one sitting. I learned from it that my favorite of all was Carreras on this recording (I had it on LP then).


----------



## Neo Romanza

And now for some back-to-back late *Tippett* works:

*The Rose Lake
LSO
Davis*










*Byzantium
Faye Robinson (soprano)
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Sir Georg Solti*

From this OOP set -










*String Quartet No. 5
Heath Quartet*


----------



## Bkeske

Sir Adrian Boult Conducts String Music Of Vaughan Williams

Fantasia On A Theme By Thomas Tallis
Concerto Grosso
Partita For Double String Orchestra
The London Philharmonic Orchestra
Angel 1976


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Frederic Chopin

Piano Sonata No. 2, Op. 35
Piano Sonata No. 3, Op. 58
Fantaisie in F minor, Op. 49

Vladimir Ashkenazy*


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Hector Berlioz

Harold en Italie, Op. 16

Donald McInnes, viola
Orchestre National de France
Leonard Bernstein*

I am enjoying this box immensely so far.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Franz Liszt
Harmonies poétiques et religieuses

Pianist: Aldo Ciccolini*


----------



## sAmUiLc

My #1 Emperor Concerto recording


----------



## Lisztianwagner

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 181024
> 
> 
> My #1 Emperor Concerto recording


A wonderful choice, no doubt.


----------



## pmsummer

INNOCENCE
_Innocence*, The Lamb*, Song for Athene, Tyger, Annunciation, Two Hymns_
*John Tavener*
William Blake* - text 
Westminster Abbey Choir
English Chamber Orchestra
Martin Neary - conductor
Patricia Rozario - soprano
Leigh Nixon - tenor
Graham Titus - bass
Alice Neary - cello
Martin Baker - organ
_
Sony Classics_


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Hogwash




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Boris Tchaikovsky, Capriccio on English Themes*

This is an energetic performance but apparently was engineered by somebody with hearing loss.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## MusicSybarite

Lisztianwagner said:


> A wonderful choice, no doubt.


I love Pollini/Böhm/Wiener Philharmoniker on this. Pollini especially nails the slow movement. Pure poetry.


----------



## littlejohnuk1




----------



## Lisztianwagner

MusicSybarite said:


> I love Pollini/Böhm/Wiener Philharmoniker on this. Pollini especially nails the slow movement. Pure poetry.


Absolutely agree, I love the Pollini/Böhm recording very much too, it's one of my favourites, so awe inspiring; another splendid performance is the Ashkenazy/Solti, in my opinion.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Schubert, Symphony No. 4*

These are good performances, but the mono sound leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## sAmUiLc

I had the Plasson set with Alfredo Kraus and Tatiana Troyanos on LP and felt both (especially Kraus) sound too old to portray the young lovers. And was dreaming that Carreras and von Stade would be ideal casts. Then a few months later it came to be real. Interesting!

On this rendition, not only do I feel the two main characters are sung by the ideal singers, but in the very last scene (while Werther is dying inside there are kids' shrieking and laughing in having fun outside - it is Christmas, any kid's dream holiday) this is the only one besides the one I heard on YouTube (with Corelli and Crespin) the kids' shrieking is almost hysteric (in utmost delight) which makes the contrast between inside and outside most dramatic. I credit it to Davis the conductor.


----------



## prlj

I put this on in the background a few days ago, and found myself drawn back to it again and again.


----------



## sAmUiLc

MusicSybarite said:


> I love Pollini/Böhm/Wiener Philharmoniker on this. Pollini especially nails the slow movement. Pure poetry.


 'Nail'.. I haven't heard the term since lo~ng time ago one of my friends bragged about having done something to a girl we both knew. 🧐


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now for some back-to-back *Saint-Saëns* works:

*Trois tableaux symphoniques d'après La foi
Utah Symphony
Thierry Fischer*










*La Nuit, Op. 114
Natalie Dessay (soprano)
Orchestre National d'ile de France
Jacques Mercier*










*Oratorio de Noël, Op. 12
Anne Sofie von Otter (soprano), Ulf Lundmark (bass), Erland Hagegard (tenor), Karin Langebo (harp), Ingmari Landin (alto), Britt-Marie Aruhn (soprano), Bengt Forsberg (organ)
Mikaeli Chamber Choir, Royal Opera Orchestra, strings
Anders Eby*










*Violin Concerto No. 2 in C Major Op. 58
Andrew Wan (violin)
Orchestre Symphonique de Montréal
Kent Nagano*










*Bassoon Sonata in G major, Op. 168
Clarinet Sonata in E flat major, Op. 167
Les Soloists de l'Orchestre de Paris*

From this set -


----------



## opus55

Shostakovich: String Quartets, Nos 1 - 4
Brodsky Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Einadu, Underwater*

He plays the piano with a muffled sound, like it is submerged. It is an interesting effect.


----------



## haydnguy

Schumann (1810-1856)

1. Grande Sonate (No.3) Op.14 (1834-35, revised 1853)
2. Fantasy Pictures for the Piano
3. Three Fantasy Pieces
4. Five Pieces for the Piano


Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, piano
© 2019


----------



## haydnguy

Art Rock said:


> *Ralph Vaughan Williams: Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra, A London Symphony 1920 version (Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Martin Yates, John Lenehan, Leon McCawley, Dutton Epoch)*
> 
> The Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra was originally a regular piano concerto, composed in 1931. The piece gained a reputation for being too difficult and demanding, so Vaughan Williams reworked the piece for two pianos with the assistance of Joseph Cooper in 1946 (from Wiki). I prefer it over the original work. The London symphony has some history to it. Originally composed in 1914, when it lasted over an hour, RVW revised it in 1920 for publication and first recording in 1925. In the thirties he revised it once more, and the version published in 1936 became his final word, and the one that has been recorded by many orchestras/conductors. On this CD, Yates takes the 1920 version, containing nearly 50 bars that didn’t make it into the final version.


Years ago I read where Dutton Epoch enhances the audio with a propriety technique. I don't remember the details but what I remember is that the audio was changed such that Dutton Epoch should be avoided. There have been a number of postings of Dutton Epoch and I was wondering if there was any truth to that.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haydnguy said:


> Years ago I read where Dutton Epoch enhances the audio with a propriety technique. I don't remember the details but what I remember is that the audio was changed such that Dutton Epoch should be avoided. There have been a number of postings of Dutton Epoch and I was wondering if there was any truth to that.


Your post wasn't directed at me, but I have quite a few Dutton Epoch recordings and I never had an issue with the fidelity of their recordings. I also like their remasters. I have a some Copland, Ives and Holst that were remastered and they sound OUTSTANDING!

The remasters in question:


----------



## haydnguy

Neo Romanza said:


> Your post wasn't directed at me, but I have quite a few Dutton Epoch recordings and I never had an issue with the fidelity of their recordings. I also like their remasters. I have a some Copland, Ives and Holst that were remastered and they sound OUTSTANDING!
> 
> The remasters in question:


I bought several before I read that but it's good to know. I didn't have any problem with the sound either. Thank you.


----------



## Neo Romanza

haydnguy said:


> I bought several before I read that but it's good to know. I didn't have any problem with the sound either. Thank you.


You're welcome. This kind of reminds me of a more recent controversy concerning Mobile Fidelity Sound Lab recordings and how they don't actually make remasters from analogue sources any more, but digital ones. This apparently outraged a lot of audiophiles with many of them calling for a boycott of their company. I don't subscribe to their particular brand of nonsense as I always looked at audio recordings this way: if it sounds good and you're pleased with the fidelity, then there's really no reason to complain or pitch a fit about it. I'm certainly not an audiophile, but I am someone who appreciates good sound quality.


----------



## Kiki

*Johannes Brahms*
_Symphony No. 4_
*Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan*
Rec. 1983 Live
Memories

Imagine mixing a full table spoon of hot chilli powder into an equal amount of thick, creamy mayonnaise. That's what this live Brahms #4 is like.

Karajan in the concert hall is often leaner and meaner than in his studio recordings, and there is no exception here.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

Tchaikovsky: Symphony 6 in B minor Op.74/ Romeo & Juliet overture
, Munch


----------



## Rogerx

Bretón: Andalusian Scenes

Orquesta de la Comunidad de Madrid, Miguel Roa


Bretón: En la Alhambra
Bretón: Escenas andaluzas
Bretón: Garin: Prelude
Bretón: Guzmán el bueno: Prelude
Bretón: La Dolores
Bretón: La Dolores: Prelude
Bretón: Los amantes de Teruel: Prelude
Bretón: Sardana


----------



## Art Rock

*Robert Volkmann: Complete String Quartets, Piano Trios (Mannheimer Streichquartett, Beethove Trio Ravensburg, CPO, 4 CD's)*

Currently with Robert Volkmann for the early morning string quartets listening. Today the third CD from this set, containing the third and sixth quartet.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some 1910s works from *Vaughan Williams

The Lark Ascending
Michael Davis, violin
London Symphony Orchestra

Five Mystical Songs
Brian Rayner Cook, baritone
London Philharmonic & Choir

Bryden Thomson*

From these recordings -


















*A London Symphony (1920 version)
BBC Symphony Orchestra
Martyn Brabbins*


----------



## 13hm13

Composers in New York [Charles Neidich, Yuli Turovsky]


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Wagner - Das Rheingold
Krauss/Bayreuth, Live 1963









Martinu- Symphony 5, Field Mass
Ancerl/Czech Phil
Fired up the turntable for this one


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart - Serenades

Tero Latvala (violin)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


Mozart: Contredanses (4), K101
Mozart: Serenade No. 4 in D major, K203 'Colloredo'
Mozart: Serenade No. 5 in D major, K204


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Very inventive guitar writing and superb playing. Segovia would hate every note!


----------



## Neo Romanza

Closing the night out with two back-to-back *Ginastera* works:

*Cantos del Tucumán
Olivia Blackburn, soprano
Anna Noakes, flute / David Emanuel, violin / Gillian Tingay, harp / Gary Kettel, caja grande*










*Concerto for Strings, Op. 33
Candida Thompson
Amsterdam Sinfonietta*


----------



## Art Rock

*Alexander Voormolen: Baron Hop Suites No. 1 and No. 2, Concerto for Two Oboes and Orchestra, Eline (Residentie Orchestra The Hague, Matthias Bamert, Pauline Oostenrijk, Hans Roerade, Chandos)*

Alexander Voormolen (1895 - 1980) was a Dutch composer, who, to quote one review, "developed an individual style from a curious fusion of Dutch folk melody, witty originality and a distinctly French orchestra palette". The Baron Hop suites (1924 and 1931) were inspired by 18th-century court life in The Hague. Eline is a short orchestral piece based on a novel by the Dutch writer Couperus. The Concerto for Two Oboes and Orchestra is interesting. Not an essential CD by any means, but always nice to sample a rather unknown composer.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Chilham

Premiered this day 1893.









Debussy: String Quartet in G Minor
Quatuor Ebēne


----------



## Rogerx

Prokofiev: Complete Works for Violin

James Ehnes (violin), with Amy Schwartz Moretti (violin), with Andrew Armstrong (piano)

BBC Philharmonic, Gianandrea Noseda


Prokofiev: Five Melodies for Violin and Piano, Op. 35a
Prokofiev: Five Melodies for Violin and Piano, Op. 35b
Prokofiev: Sonata for Two Violins in C Major, Op. 56
Prokofiev: Sonata in D major for solo violin, Op. 115
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 1 in D major, Op. 19
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, Op. 63
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 80
Prokofiev: Violin Sonata No. 2 in D major, Op. 94a


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Henryk Górecki* (1933-2010): *Amen, op.35 *(1976), as recorded in 2011 by the *National Youth Choir of Great Britain*, conducted by *Mike Brewer.*

Hearing only the word 'Amen' chanted a cappella for almost eight minutes in a row, can that be interesting? Well, i.m.o. Górecki makes it quite an interesting journey, with ample variety.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Charles Ives *(1874-1954):* Symphony no.1 in D minor* (1901), as recorded in 2020 by the *Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra*, conducted by *Gustavo Dudamel*.

There are quite a few rave reviews about this release, and I can only support those. Fantastic renderings of these symphonic works i.m.o.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

eljr said:


> Why the Polish holiday?


No reason in particular — it just happened to turn out that way


----------



## Chilham

I gave this a try once before and only managed the first of six movements. 









Shore: Lord of the Rings Symphony
Ludwig Wicki, 21st Century Symphony Orchestra & Chorus


----------



## Rogerx

Pablo Casals in Concert

Pablo Casals (cello)

Boccherini, Luigi (1743-1805)
Bruch, Max (1838–1920)
Elgar, Edward William (1857–1934)
Haydn, Franz Joseph (1732-1809)


*Pau ( Pablo) Casals i Defilló (El Vendrell, 29 december 1876 – San Juan (Puerto Rico), 22 oktober 1973)*


----------



## Malx

Two string quartets of differing styles.

*Beethoven, String Quartet Op 18/3 - Leipziger Streichquartett.
Maxwell Davies, String Quartet No 5 'Lighthouses of Orkney & Shetland - Maggini Quartet.

















*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Mieczyslaw Weinberg* (1919-1996):* Sonatina for violin & piano in D, op.46* (1949), as recorded in 2013 by *Gidon Kremer* (violin); *Daniil Trifonov* (piano).

Perhaps an unlikely couple: Gidon Kremer (born 1947) and Daniil Trifonov (1991, he was barely 22 when this was recorded!), but it works out rather well i.m.o. They manage to make interesting what could easily have come across as a rather desolate piece of music.


----------



## Rogerx

Beethoven & Mendelssohn: Piano Trios

The Greenwich Trio

Beethoven: Piano Trio No. 6 in E flat Major, Op. 70 No. 2
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio No. 2 in C minor, Op. 66


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Alexander Zemlinsky
Der Traumgörge

David Kuebler, Patricia Racette, Iride Martinez, Susan Antony, Andreas Schmidt, Michael Volle
James Conlon & Gürzenich-Orchester Kölner Philharmoniker*


----------



## Rogerx

Saint-Saëns: Violin Concerto No. 3 / Lalo: Symphonie espagnole

Joshua Bell

Montreal Symphony Orchestra
Charles Dutoit


----------



## Bourdon

Jacobus Handl-Gallus

Moralia (29-47)
Harmoniae (1-19)


----------



## Enthusiast

Superb bassoon playing and very attractive music - two composers, a concerto and a substantial solo piece from each. Recommended.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Carl Maria von Weber* (1786-1826):* Piano concerto no.1 in C, J98 op.11* (1806), as recorded in 1996 by *Marek Drewnowski *(piano) with the Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, conducted by *Antoni Wit*.

This is the only version of Von Weber's first piano concerto that I have or have heard. Seems like a fine recording to me.


----------



## Rogerx

Schumann: String Quartets Nos. 1 & 3

The Gabrieli String Quartet


----------



## Anooj




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*César Franck* (1822-1890): *Trois chorales pour orgue, FWV.38-40* (1890), as recorded in 1976 in *Caen, France, by Marie-Claire Alain*.

Profound and complex organ pieces (I regard them as his 'swansong'), but rewarding i.m.h.o. and masterfully performed by Alain.


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bach, Trauerode*

Herreweghe and the Collegium Vocale


----------



## PeterKC

Known mainly for his Opera output. His piano concertos and other works are worth a listen.


----------



## starthrower

Disc One: Giaches de Wert (1535-1596) Book 8

9 CD set of madrigals composed from 1586 - 1616.


----------



## Bourdon

Terry Riley

Salome Dances for Peace











I think we might have to dance for ages before we have a little understanding for each other and lay down our arms.

So many are frozen in their supposed rightness that listening seems impossible. Gangs of robbers that hold entire populations in their grip.
In their hunger there is only a permanent shortage. Blessed by those who see themselves as representatives of a higher power on earth.

It's a sad world.......


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Langgaard, Symphony No. 1*
Oramo and the Berlin Phil.


----------



## Rogerx

Weber - The Symphonies

Jaakko Luoma (bassoon)

Tapiola Sinfonietta, Jean-Jacques Kantorow


Weber: Andante & Rondo Ungarese, Op. 35
Weber: Bassoon Concerto in F major, Op. 75
Weber: Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 19, J50
Weber: Symphony No. 2 in C major, J51


----------



## Branko

JS Bach - Christmas Oratorio, parts 1-3. 
Karl Richter's second recording.
Munich Bach Chorus and Orchestra
Janowitz, Ludwig, Wunderlich, Crass.

Wonderful in many ways. Wunderlich's singing is just superb and such a pleasure to listen to. But there is much else to enjoy. 
(Janowitz's voice I find slightly unpleasant - not just on this recording, but almost all I have heard her on. )


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Superb bassoon playing and very attractive music - two composers, a concerto and a substantial solo piece from each. Recommended.


I rather like Aho (I own all of those BIS recordings of his music), but I just couldn't get onboard with the Fagerlund.


----------



## Chilham

Brahms Symphony No. 2
Riccardo Chailly, Gewandhausorchester


----------



## Neo Romanza

This entire *Moeran*/*Finzi* disc:


----------



## Enthusiast

Following the bassoon ... (but also enjoying the bigger works here).


----------



## Vasks

_Some lighter selections_

*Alfred Reynolds - Overture to a Comedy (Sutherland/Marco Polo)
Malcolm Arnold - Four Cornish Dances (Thomson/Chandos)
James Langley - The Coloured Counties (Sutherland/ASV)
William Mathias - Serenade (Penny/Marco Polo)*


----------



## Rogerx

Dohnanyi: Serenade Op. 10 & Brahms: Sextet No. 2

Dmitry Sitkovetsky/Neschamber Orchestra, Dmitry Sitkovetsky


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> I rather like Aho (I own all of those BIS recordings of his music), but I just couldn't get onboard with the Fagerlund.


Yes, I generally enjoy Aho ... although I am not sure I can hear a distinctive voice in his music. I always seem to enjoy (and recognise) Fagerlund ... although he is, I think, probably a minor composer.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> Yes, I generally enjoy Aho ... although I am not sure I can hear a distinctive voice in his music. I always seem to enjoy (and recognise) Fagerlund ... although he is, I think, probably a minor composer.


Aho is rather elusive, but I do hear a composer with a personal voice. It's just that this is sometimes obscured by the myriad of styles of music he has employed through the years. It's difficult to get a "footing" in his music for this reason. I'd say he's best in writing concerti where there's an instrument that needs to create a voice for him. My favorite concerti from him are the _Flute Concerto_, _Clarinet Concerto_ and the _Trombone Concerto_. These three concerti are masterworks as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## pmsummer

MEMORY OF THOMAS BECKET
*Gregorian Chant*
_Matutinum, Laudes, Missa, Vesperae for the Fifth Day of Christmas_
Schola Hungarica
László Dobszay, Janka Szendrei - conductors
_
Hungaroton_


----------



## Malx

*Mozart, Piano Sonata K545 & various shorter works - András Schiff (fortepiano).*

This disc is mainly of curiosity value for me but one that is nice to dip into from time to time. Schiff 'performs on Mozart's own piano in the room where he was born' - quote from CD cover.


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> Aho is rather elusive, but I do hear a composer with a personal voice. It's just that this is sometimes obscured by the myriad of styles of music he has employed through the years. It's difficult to get a "footing" in his music for this reason. I'd say he's best in writing concerti where there's an instrument that needs to create a voice for him. My favorite concerti from him are the _*Flute Concerto*_*, Clarinet Concerto and the *_*Trombone Concerto*_. These three concerti are masterworks as far as I'm concerned.


I know those three and enjoy them. I'm not sure I would use the term "masterwork" but I guess we all draw our lines in different places. I don't find Aho difficult.


----------



## joen_cph

Just arrived from Sweden, firstly Symphony no.6, and very impressive.
Decided to 'update' my Bruckner collection a bit, and this set is different from the very varying Teldec Barenboim set, which is at times truly sublime, at times disappointing.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Strauss: Piano Quartet, Violin Sonata & Cello Sonata

The Primrose Piano Quartet


Strauss, R: Cello Sonata in F major, Op. 6
Strauss, R: Piano Quartet in C minor, Op. 13
Strauss, R: Violin Sonata in E flat major, Op. 18


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius, Violin Concerto - Jascha Heifetz, London Philharmonic Orchestra, Sir Thomas Beecham.*

Heifetz could really make a violin sing but the indifferent sound doesn't help him here - a disc that gets an airing fairly infrequently for that reason.


----------



## Enthusiast

It was the sound of the bassoon that brought me to wanting to hear Britten's Nocturne (it is the solo instrument for the Tennyson poem _Below the Thunders of the Upper Deep_) but I came away from this with the sound of Mark Padmore singing still in my mind! Anyway, a good CD most notably for Padmore and perhaps for the Finzi performance.


----------



## joen_cph

I don't know the specific recording, but those are fine, evocative Britten works, for sure ...


----------



## Bourdon

Haydn

Symphony No.96 "miracle"
Symphony No.94 "Mit Dem Paukenschlag"


----------



## Neo Romanza

Enthusiast said:


> It was the sound of the bassoon that brought me to wanting to hear Britten's Nocturne (it is the solo instrument for the Tennyson poem _Below the Thunders of the Upper Deep_) but I came away from this with the sound of Mark Padmore singing still in my mind! Anyway, a good CD most notably for Padmore and perhaps for the Finzi performance.


Britten's _Nocturne_ is one of my favorite compositions from him. I actually prefer his song cycles to his operas, but I know this is probably sacrilege to the Brittenites out there, but I don't care.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Before heading out:

*Britten
Nocturne, Op. 60
Andrew Staples (tenor)
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra
Daniel Harding*










Daniel Harding is no stranger to Britten's emotional sound-world. I'm less familiar with tenor Andrew Staples, but he asserts himself rather well. For a non-Pears/Britten performance which I suppose will always be my reference and personal yardstick, this is a damn fine performance.

Special edit - Okay, I've heard Andrew Staples before (I just couldn't place where in my initial post), but it was on this Salonen recording of Stravinsky's _Perséphone_:


----------



## Knorf

*W. A. Mozart: *Piano Concerto No. 25 in C major, K. 503
Friedrich Gulda
Wiener Philharmoniker, Claudio Abbado


----------



## pmsummer

FOR THE FEAST OF ST THOMAS OF CANTERBURY
*Gregorian Chant from Canterbury Cathedral*
The Lay Clerks of Canterbury Cathedral
David Flood - Master of the Choristers
_
Metronome_


----------



## Knorf

*Joseph Haydn: *Symphonies No. 91 in E-flat major and No. 92 in G major "Oxford", _Sinfonia Concertante_
Rainer Küchl, violin; Wolfgang Herzer, violoncello; Gerhard Turetschek, oboe; Michael Werba, bassoon
Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra, Ádám Fischer


----------



## Branko

Just discovered this string quartet. Only 20 odd minutes long, but quite evocative. I like it and have been listening to a couple of different recordings of it back to back for the last hour or so.

Thomas Ades - op 12 "Arcadiana", composed in 1994 for the Endellion String Quartet. On thjis disc, played by the Endellion:


----------



## elgar's ghost

César Franck - various works part three
for late afternoon and early evening.

_Prélude, Choral et Fugue_ (1884):
_Prélude, Aria et Final_ (1887):









_Symphonic Variations_ for piano and orchestra (1885): a)
Violin Sonata in A (1886):
Symphony in D-minor for orchestra (1887-88):

a) with Philippe Entremont (pf.)


----------



## Enthusiast

joen_cph said:


> I don't know the specific recording, but those are fine, evocative Britten works, for sure ...


Yes ... and yes: that's an understatement! The recording is perhaps not as good as some others but Padmore is always worth hearing in English song.


----------



## Enthusiast

A compilation of some lighter Poulenc pieces.


----------



## pmsummer

THE MARTYRDOM OF SAINT THOMAS BECKET
_The Unfinished Vespers: December 29 1170_
*Gregorian Chant from Canterbury Cathedral*
Schola Gregoriana of Cambridge
Mary Berry - director
_
Herald_


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bach: Secular cantatas Cd#4. BWV 205 and 207. Sop. Lunn, cont.-ten Blaze, ten. Lattke bass Williams. Bach Collegium Japan. Dir. Suzuki. BIS.


----------



## Floeddie

*Kodály, Zoltán: Galanta Dances - Marosszek Dances - The Peacock / Gabriel Koncer (clarinet) Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Adrian Leaper, Conductor
*


----------



## PeterKC

Came for the Barber. Stayed for the Sibelius and Scriabin. A wonderful recording!







m


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## alinkner1

*Gabriel Fauré* (1845-1924): _Violin Sonata No. 2 in E minor, Op. 108_
Ariadne Daskalakis, violin
Roglit Ishay, piano


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Bentzon, Racconto No. 1*

I'm guessing I'm the only person at least in America that had this piece stuck in their head today and had to bring out the CD.


----------



## joen_cph

Likely so


----------



## Philidor

Knorf said:


> *Anton Bruckner: *Symphony No. 5 in B-flat major
> Berliner Philharmoniker, Herbert von Karajan
> 
> This majestic yet ferocious performance is probably my favorite for this comparatively neglected Bruckner symphony. Karajan pulls a taut symphonic argument through all of the disparate-seeming sections, with a superb ear for dramatic pacing and balance, and the Berliners have never sounded better.


I allowed myself to make use of this inspiration.

*Anton Bruckner: Symphony No. 5 B-flat major*

Berliner Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan

(The well-known studio recording from the 1970s)

I fully agree that this is a fine recording of this exceptional symphony with marvellous design of the proceeding in terms of time management. If we had only this recording, we would call ourselves very happy.

However, during my last "Bruckner 5 walkthrough" with 30+ recordings, it was not among my top 14. My top 4 favorites were: Barenboim/BPO/1991, Skrowaczewski/Saarbrücken Radio Symphony Orchestra, Harnoncourt/VPO and Paavo Järvi/Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra.

For Karajan, I noted "Greatly organized, wonderful brass section, but some lines are a litlle chewy."

Klemperer/New Philharmonia/1967: "Strange, but strange in a good way."
Haitink/Concertgebouw/1971: "The version for musical dictation and ear practise. The most neutral interpretation among the very good recordings."

I think I have to listen to Skrowaczewski again ...


----------



## joen_cph

As far as I remember, the Barenboim 5th you mention (Teldec) is also among my absolutes favourites, and I seem to recall that for example at the end, he keeps building up to a logical sequence, where for some conductors, the music just ends rather diffusely and poorly articulated. Plus there's a wonderful slow movement ... the 4th in that set is another favourite of mine. But now I just got his Staatskapelle Berlin set, and am exploring that too.
I could also imagnie putting on Abendroth in the 5th, just for a less polished, but at times interesting performance of that work. But I don't know the Järvi, Haitink or Harnoncourt recordings you mention; I've got 14 versions when counting.


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Danças Frenética, Danças Características Africanas, Dança Dos Mosquitos, Rudepoema (Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Roberto Duarte, Marco Polo)*

A collection of less common orchestral works by HVL.The dances are colourful stuff. Rudepoema started life as a piano composition in 1926, and was orchestrated in 1942. It is supposedly a tonal portrait of pianist Arthur Rubinstein.


----------



## PeterKC

Somewhere between St. Saens and Dohnanyi dwells Nepomuceno.


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Gustav Holst
The Golden Goose

Richard Hickox & BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Joyful Company of Singers*


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Beethoven, Piano Concerto No. 4*

Mitropoulos with the New York Philharmonic, Arthur Rubinstein on piano from 1951. This is a lovely performance, done live, but the sound - ugh!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Johann Georg Albrechtsberger* (1736-1809): *Harp concerto in C* (~1765), as recorded in 1999 by *Jana Bouskova* (harp) with the südwestdeutsches kammerorchester Pforzheim, conducted by *Vladislav Czarnecki*.

Famous in the early 19th century for being the teacher of Beethoven, Czerny, Hummel, Moscheles and Kalkbrenner a.o., it can be said that Albrechtsberger was more a teacher than a composer. Nevertheless, his Harp concerto in C is a fine work of more-than-average merit imho.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Franz Schubert* (1797-1828): *Mass no.6 in E-flat, D.950* (1828), as recorded by the Gächinger Kantorei Stuttgart; Bach-Collegium Stuttgart, conducted by *Helmuth Rilling*. With Sibylla Rubens, soprano; Irene Friedli, alto; Scot Weir, tenor; Matthias Goerne, bass. 

Schubert's final solemn mass, this is one of the most beautiful masses I've ever heard; it also ranks among the top choral works in my collection. 
_Wikipedia further mentions: _The Schubert scholar Brian Newbould opined that the late masses were the composer's "two finest and most substantial settings", calling the Mass in E-flat "the triumph and swansong of [Schubert's] career (as far as the composition of masses is concerned)", although he also admits that it has "unevenness". Schubert's biographer Kreissle von Hellborn wrote that the Mass in E-flat "takes rank with the foremost compositions of the kind written at the time". These late masses may have influenced the composition of Bruckner's Mass in F minor.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Manxfeeder

Mendelssohn, Symphony No. 3

Mitropoulos with the Minneapolis Symphony from 1940. 

I have an old book, a Christmas present someone gave their friend in 1938, called Great Works of Music. Each work listed has her penciled-in comments like, "Lovely," "Not for this world." At the end, she would write in things like "January 10, 1943, Mitropolous conducted." 

When I hear Mitropolous conducting, especially in bad sound, I feel like I'm sitting by her radio on a Sunday afternoon, watching her hang on to every note.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Malx

A little earlier:
*Vaughan Williams, Symphony No 6 / Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis / The Lark Ascending - Tasmin Little, BBC Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Davis.*

This disc isn't one of the top VW discs I have but is well worth a listen from time to time.


----------



## Malx

*Grieg, In Autumn & Symphnoy in C minor - Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra, Ole Kristian Ruud.*

Each time I play this symphony I wonder why its not that highly thought of. It comes over to me as a better than average late romantic symphony. Is there something I'm missing that those with technical knowledge can pin point as being a weakness - my ears tell me this is a symphony I may well have to give some more attention to in 2023.

Any recommended recordings I should get to hear?


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Knorf

*Bohuslav Martinů: *Symphonies Nos. 1 & 5
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Bryden Thomson

It pleases me how much attention the music of Martinů receives around here! This set of his symphonies is new to me; I've seen it recommended often enough here on TC and elsewhere, so at an inexpensive price, it was easy to justify the purchase. So far, I think it's excellent, easily competitive with the mostly Czech competition. Trenchant, boldly colorful, yet not ignoring the critical melancholy and introspective moments: the playing and recording quality are also top shelf.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Monsalvat

From earlier:






















Gustav Mahler: *Symphony No. 6*
Claudio Abbado: Berliner Philharmoniker (2005)

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky: *Symphony No. 5* in E minor, Op. 64
Herbert von Karajan: Wiener Philharmoniker (1984)

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 2* in D major, Op. 36
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1962)

Now:








Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 9* in D minor, Op. 125
Arturo Toscanini: NBC Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw Chorale (1952)
Eileen Farrell, soprano; Nan Merriman, mezzo-soprano; Jan Peerce, tenor; Norman Scott, bass

Is it worth exploring the 1939 Toscanini Beethoven cycle in addition to this one? Do the artistic merits of the former outweigh what I assume are the sonic advancements of this later cycle? This has been an enjoyable Ninth so far, though I'm not yet halfway through it.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Wranitzky: Symphonies Opp. 31 & 52

NDR Radiophilharmonie, Howard Griffiths

Vranický, P: Grand Characteristic Symphony for the Peace with the French Republic, Op. 31
Vranický, P: Symphony in D major, Op. 52
Wranitzky, P: Symphony in C minor 'La Paix', Op. 31
Wranitzky, P: Symphony in D major, Op. 52


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening 

Wagner - Die Walküre 
Krauss/Bayreuth, Live 1963









Nepomuceno - O Garatuja Prelude, Serie brasileira, Symphony in G minor
Mechetti/Minas Gerais Philharmonic


----------



## Mannheim Rocket

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart

Piano Concerto No. 18 in B-flat major K 456
Piano Concerto No. 19 in G major K 459

Peter Serkin, piano
English Chamber Orchestra
Alexander Schneider*

These are fantastic. All of the Mozart concerti in this box are. It's interesting that he didn't record any of Nos. 20-27.


----------



## Rogerx

Messager: Les Deux Pigeons

Orchestra of the Welsh National Opera, Richard Bonynge


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## 13hm13

The best recorded Barber AfS ever?? Recorded Sept 1986.

Copland*, Schuman*, Gould*, Barber*, Charles Neidich, I Musici De Montréal, Yuli Turovsky – Composers in New York


----------



## 13hm13

Mozart: Symphonies Nos. 39-41

Bamberger Symphoniker, Eugen Jochum

Recorded: March and November 1982


----------



## 13hm13

That artwork! Look close and then at a distance!
Tchaikovsky, Boston Symphony / Munch – "Pathétique" Symphony 6 (recorded 1962?)


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

*Nielsen
Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
Royal Stockholm PO
Sakari Oramo*










A Nielsen cycle to rival them all. There's not a weak link in any of Oramo's cycle. Brilliant performances all-around.


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonín Vranický: Concertante Quartets 1-3 (Martinů Quartet, Studio Matous)*

Antonín Vranický (1761 - 1820), was a Czech violinist and composer of the 18th century. He was a pupil of Mozart, Haydn and Albrechtsberger. He mainly wrote chamber music, including thirty string quartets. I have two CD's with the six that are known as the "Concertante Quartets". Today the first CD, with the first three of that set. I like them a lot.


----------



## Rogerx

Josef Bohuslav Foerster: Symphony No. 1; Festive Overture; From Shakespeare

Janáček Philharmonic Orchestra, Marek Stilek

Foerster, J: Festive Overture, Op. 70
Foerster, J: From Shakespeare, suite for orchestra, Op. 76
Foerster, J: Symphony No. 1


----------



## Kiki

*Maurice Ravel*
_Daphnis et Chloé M57 _
*Boston Symphony Orchestra 
Seiji Ozawa*
Rec. 1973 
DG

A very exciting Daphnis.


----------



## Bachtoven 1




----------



## Rogerx

Debussy: Complete Préludes and Études for Piano

Ts'ong Fou (piano)

Debussy: Études pour piano (12)
Debussy: Préludes - Books 1 & 2
Debussy: Préludes - Book 1
Debussy: Préludes - Book 2


----------



## Art Rock

*Louis Vierne: 24 Pièces En Style Libre and other organ works (Ben Van Oosten, MDG, 3 CD's)*

Back to Vierne in the repertoire he excelled in: organ music. Today the third of the three CD's in this album, containing Messe Basse Pour Les Défunts (Op. 62), Trois Improvisations, and Triptyque (Op. 58).


----------



## Chilham

Premiered this day 1884:









Bruckner: Symphony No. 7
Simone Young, Hamburg Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## HerbertNorman

String Quartet of the week: Sergey Taneyev's 2nd string quartet performed by the California String Quartet


----------



## OCEANE

Andrew Rangell, born in 1948 in US, made some quality Bach recordings with 'Dorian" and this is a great one IMHO.


----------



## Viardots

*New Year Concerts 1951-54:* Music of the Strauss Family
*Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
Clemens Krauss*, conductor 
(Eloquence, originally on Decca)


----------



## Viardots

Mannheim Rocket said:


> *Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
> 
> Piano Concerto No. 18 in B-flat major K 456
> Piano Concerto No. 19 in G major K 459
> 
> Peter Serkin, piano
> English Chamber Orchestra
> Alexander Schneider*
> 
> These are fantastic. All of the Mozart concerti in this box are. It's interesting that he didn't record any of Nos. 20-27.


Peter Serkin did record No. 27, with the Rochester Philharmonic conducted by Joseph Silverstein:









Peter Serkin, Rochester Philharmonic, Joseph Silverstein - Mozart - Violin Concerto No.5, Piano Concerto No.27


View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the 1987 CD release of "Mozart - Violin Concerto No.5, Piano Concerto No.27" on Discogs.




www.discogs.com


----------



## OCEANE

Bach Fugues


----------



## Rogerx

Richard Strauss: Violin Concerto & Don Quixote

James Ehnes (violin), Daniel Müller-Schott (cello)

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, Sir Andrew Davis


----------



## haydnguy

Balakirev (1837-1910)

Piano Concertos

1. Piano Concerto No. 1 in F sharp minor, Op. 1
2. Piano Concerto No. 2 in E flat major
3. Grande Fantaisie on Russian Folksongs, Op. 4


Anastasia Seifetdinova, Piano
Russian Philharmonic Orchestra
Dimitry Yablonsky, conductor

Recorded: Nov. 2006


----------



## Art Rock

*Pēteris Vasks: Three Poems by Czeslaw Milosz, Zemgale, Mate saule, Madrigals, Litene, Dona nobis pacem (Latvian Radio Choir, Sigvards Klava, Kaspars Putniņš, BIS)*

High class contemporary choral music from Latvian composer Pēteris Vasks in the usual BIS quality. Some pieces are more serene, some more exciting, making for a nice variety.


----------



## OCEANE

Lute by Nigel North


----------



## Enthusiast

Neo Romanza said:


> NP:
> 
> *Nielsen
> Symphony No. 5, Op. 50, FS 97
> Royal Stockholm PO
> Sakari Oramo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Nielsen cycle to rival them all. There's not a weak link in any of Oramo's cycle. Brilliant performances all-around.


I wholeheartedly agree. For me the only one that equals it (IMO) is Rozhdestvensky's, also with the Royal Stockholm Phil.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*César Cui* (1835-1918):* Suite concertante for violin & orchestra, op.25* (1884), as recorded in 1984 by *Takako Nishizaki *(violin) with the Hong Kong Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by *Kenneth Schermerhorn*.

Cui has fallen in to comparative obscurity, but I find I like all works by him that I have encountered so far.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Paul Abraham Dukas* (1865-1935): *Symphony in C *(1896), as recorded in 2013 by the *RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Jean-Luc Tingaud*.

From Wikipedia: At a time when French musicians were divided into conservative and progressive factions, Dukas adhered to neither but retained the admiration of both. His compositions were influenced by composers including Beethoven, Berlioz, Franck, d'Indy and Debussy. In tandem with his composing career, Dukas worked as a music critic, contributing regular reviews to at least five French journals. Later in his life he was appointed professor of composition at the Conservatoire de Paris and the École Normale de Musique; his pupils included Maurice Duruflé, Olivier Messiaen, Manuel Ponce, and Joaquín Rodrigo.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Alfred Schnittke* (1924-1998): *Symphony no.2 "St. Florian" *(1979), as recorded in 1997 by the *Russian State Symphonic Cappella* & the* Russian State Symphony Orchestra*, conducted by *Valery Polyansky*.

To me, this symphony marks the beginning of his highly creative Eighties period. It presents a bewildering soundscape unlike any other composer I know of.


----------



## Kiki

*Aulis Sallinen*
_Symphony No. 6 "From a New Zealand Diary"_
*Deutsche Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz 
Ari Rasilainen*
Rec. 2007
CPO

Picturesque!


----------



## Rogerx

Kabalevsky: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2

In-Ju Bang (piano)

Russian Philharmonic Orchestra, Dmitry Yablonsky


*Dmitri Borisovitsj Kabalevski (Sint-Petersburg, 30 december 1904* - Moskou, 14 februari 1987)


----------



## Anooj

Exploring the violin sonatas (only listened to 5 & 9 previously, under different performers)


----------



## Malx

*Kokkonen, Symphony No 2 & Interludes fromthe opera 'The Last Temptations' - Lahti Symphony Orchestra, Osmo Vänskä.*

Another composer I should listen to more often - quality mid/late 20th century works, his orchestral and string quartets are of particular interest to me.


----------



## Rogerx

Dvořák: String Quartet No. 6 in A minor, Op. 12/Dvořák: String Quartet No. 7 in A minor, Op. 16

Panocha Quartet


----------



## Monsalvat

Ludwig van Beethoven: *Symphony No. 3* in E flat major, Op. 55, “Eroica”
Arturo Toscanini: NBC Symphony Orchestra (1949)

Another case where I'm not sure where the best combination of artistic merit and sound quality lies. There's a 1953 Toscanini recording of this symphony, and the 1939 cycle... anyway, this is the one I've got. My notes say it was recorded November 28 and December 5, 1949, in Carnegie Hall, so I'm happy to not be dealing with the notoriously dry acoustic of Studio 8H. This performance strikes me for its ensemble cohesion first and foremost. There is no exposition repeat; the performance clocks in at 46 minutes. Toscanini is able to get some impressive rhythmic precision. I like the first movement tempo choice, which feels natural; the Toscanini Ninth I listened to yesterday could feel a bit fast at times, but not always and not at an extreme level. The Scherzo is interesting; quite a propulsive tempo, and Toscanini doesn’t let up even in the Trio. Here things can feel a bit rushed, but it’s a unique way of doing this movement (or at least I can’t think of a comparable performance off of the top of my head). The sound itself is listenable; it's really not bad once you get used to it, but it is mono and there is some hiss. But not much in the way of distortion, or other actual problems, and it's easy to hear the details and colors of the orchestra.


----------



## Enthusiast

More bassoon along with a great piece for string ensemble and a concertante work for cello and small ensemble. Relatively gentle music (apart from the loud scream in the 4th movement of the bassoon concerto).


----------



## PeterKC

The third movement of the Symphony....too fun! As if he was setting Mr. Toad's Wild Ride to music.


----------



## Anooj




----------



## Rogerx

Jalbert, Bach, Pärt & Vasks: Music for Violin & Orchestra

Margaret Batjer (violin)

Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra, Jeffrey Kahane


Bach, J S: Violin Concerto No. 1 in A minor, BWV1041
Jalbert: Violin Concerto
Pärt: Fratres for Violin, Strings & Percussion
Vasks: Lonely Angel


----------



## Bourdon

The Magic of Polyphony

CD 3


----------



## OCEANE

Revisited this album of George Winston bought many years ago and the peaceful snowy scene cover with white CD case still attractive. It's hard to describe this music genre but also hard to deny this music as being plain and simply beautiful, especially in the month of December.


----------



## ganio

Sultanov - Tchaikovsky Competition 1998


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bach. Secular cantatas Cd#5. BWV 213 and 214. sop. Lunn, counter-ten Blaze, ten. Sakuraba and bass Worner. Bach Collegium Japan. Dir. Suzuki. BIS.


----------



## Enthusiast

More Gubaidulina. The Canticle of the Sun is her most recorded work and therefore perhaps her most popular. It may also be her greatest utterance. Here, it is played by Nicolas Altstaedt (cello), Andrei Pushkarev (percussion), Rihards Zaļupe (percussion) and Rostislav Krimer (celesta) with the Chamber Choir Kamer with Maris Sirmais.

The CD also has another major work - The Lyre of Orpheus played by Gidon Kremer (violin) and Marta Sudraba (cello) with Kremerata Baltica.


----------



## Rogerx

Elgar: String Quartet & Piano Quintet

John Bingham (Piano)

Medici String Quartet


----------



## Philidor

Reviewing some Christmas cantata.

*J. S. Bach: "Christen, ätzet diesen Tag" BWV 63*

Maria Keohane, Carlos Mena, Julian Pregardien, Stephan MacLeod
Ricercar Consort
Philippe Pierlot


----------



## Vasks

_Four by Franz_

*Haydn - Overture to "Die Feuersbrunst" (Huss/Koch)
Haydn - Piano Sonata in D, Hob. XVII1 (McCabe/London)
Haydn - Piano Trio in E, Hob. XV:34 (Beaux Arts/Philips)
Haydn - String Quartet in B-flat, Op. 64, No. 3 (Kodaly/Naxos)*


----------



## Bourdon

Jacobus Handl-Gallus

Harmoniae Morales (20-53)

This is the last CD of this great (oop) set. There is still a single CD available with so-called highlights.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some back-to-back *Prokofiev*:

*Symphony No. 6 in E-flat minor, Op. 111
Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Dmitrij Kitajenko*

From this set -










*Violin Sonata No. 1 in F minor, Op. 80
Alina Ibragimova, Steven Osborne*


----------



## Rogerx

Bruckner: Requiem

Joan Rodgers (soprano), Catherine Denley (contralto), Maldwyn Davies (tenor), Michael George (bass), Thomas Trotter (organ)

Corydon Singers, English Chamber Orchestra, Matthew Best

In memory of our dear friend Martha who's been cremated this afternoon.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rogerx said:


> In memory of our dear friend Martha who's been cremated this afternoon.


Playing a requiem to honor a friend is a beautiful way to remember them.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Franck, Symphony in D minor

Mitropolous with the Minneapolis Symphony from 1940. The sound isn't that bad for a mono recording from the '40s.


----------



## Enthusiast

A CD packed with very good things. I play it often.


----------



## Art Rock

*Martin Mans improvises based on religious melodies and Sunday school songs (STH Records)*

A thrift store find of yesterday - 50 cents only. These improvisations were recorded on the Koenig organ of the Stevenskerk in Nijmegen (NL).


----------



## Philidor

Datum Lipsiae in die Stephani MDCCXXIII:

*J. S. Bach: "Darzu ist erschienen der Sohn Gottes" BWV 40*

Arleen Augér, Ortrun Wenkel, Peter Schreier, Siegfried Lorenz
Thomanerchor Leipzig
Neues Bachisches Collegium Musicum
Hans-Joachim Rotzsch


----------



## Malx

*Nordheim, Concerto for violin and orchestra (1997) & Valen, Concerto for violin and orchestra - Arve Tellefsen, Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra, Christian Eggen.*

Another disc rescued from a dusty corner of the collection for a spin.


----------



## Chilham

Premiered this day 1938:









Prokofiev: Romeo & Juliet
Valery Gergiev, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Bourdon

John Adams

Naive and Sentimental Music


----------



## Rogerx

Nielsen & Sibelius: Violin Concertos

Johan Dalene (violin)

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra, John Storgårds


----------



## Mark Dee

This needs a jolly good clean, but the performance still shines through. Recording is from 1967.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms: A German Requiem
Gundula Janowitz / Tom Krause / Netherlands Radio Choir / Concertgebouw Orchestra / Bernard Haitink
live.. Dec 14, 1978
on CD-R


----------



## Enthusiast

I especially like _Heaven is Shy of Earth_ - a work for orchestra, chorus and mezzo (Susan Bickley's voice suits the work very well).


----------



## Malx

As if to illustrate the random nature of my listening:
*Verdi, Callas portrays Verdi Heroines - Maria Callas, Philharmonia Orchestra, Nicola Rescigno.*

Arias from Macbeth, Nabucco, Ermani, Don Carlo on a CDR I burned from the remastered 'Maria Callas Complete Studio Recordings (1949-1969)' lossless download set I got from Qobuz a number of years ago for £9.99. 
The CD box contains 69 discs so I reckon I got a bargain.


----------



## MJSymphonist




----------



## Philidor

Written for the third day of Xmas 1723.

*J. S. Bach: "Sehet, welch eine Liebe hat uns der Vater erzeiget" BWV 64*

Yukari Nonoshita, Robin Blaze, Peter Kooij
Concerto Palatino (Brass ensemble)
Bach Collegium Japan
Masaaki Suzuki


----------



## ericshreiber1005

Bellini. Norma. w/Callas, Filippeschi,Stignani etc. Coro and Orchestra del Teatro alla Scala. Chorus Master: Veneziani, cond. Serafin. EMI Classics. 1954 recording, remastered 2005.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> As if to illustrate the random nature of my listening:
> *Verdi, Callas portrays Verdi Heroines - Maria Callas, Philharmonia Orchestra, Nicola Rescigno.*
> 
> Arias from Macbeth, Nabucco, Ermani, Don Carlo on a CDR I burned from the remastered 'Maria Callas Complete Studio Recordings (1949-1969)' lossless download set I got from Qobuz a number of years ago for £9.99.
> The CD box contains 69 discs so I reckon I got a bargain.


It's only a bargain if you play them all - or at least a good number of them - Malx.


----------



## Enthusiast

Finishing the day's listening with Mozart - just the concertos (the lovely quintet will have to wait for another day). If I had a favourite composer it would surely be Mozart.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Max Reger* (1873-1916): *Seven organ pieces, op.145* (1916), as recorded by *Edgar Krapp* (Passau Cathedral organ).

In his op.145 we hear a very mature Reger, where the young 'rascal' has clearly become much more 'restful'. Professional performance and recording on this disc imho.
Wikipedia adds: [Reger] composed the work [op.145] in three groups in 1915 and 1916. The titles of seven individual character pieces reflect aspects of World War I and Christian feasts. The compositions are based on traditional German hymns, sometimes combining several in one piece. Reger's last work for organ, it was published, again in three installments, in 1915 and 1916.


----------



## Malx

Enthusiast said:


> It's only a bargain if you play them all - or at least a good number of them - Malx.


Can't argue with that - I have listened to probably 75% of the sets and have six CDR's I had burned (a couple more than once) which were in my car when I was working travelling over 30,000 miles each year - so for me it was cash well enough spent.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Georg Friedrich Händel *(1685-1759): *The choice of Hercules, HWV.69* (1750), as recorded in 2002 by *The King's Consort & King's Consort Choir*, conducted by *Robert King*. With Susan Gritton (soprano), Alice Coote (mezzo-soprano), Robin Blaze (counter-tenor), Charles Daniels (tenor).

_Wikipedia notes: _The Choice of Hercules is an oratorio in one act (three scenes) by George Frideric Handel. Handel produced the score between 28 June and 5 July 1750. The first performance was given on 1 March 1751 at the Covent Garden Theatre, London with Cecilia Young as Virtue, Isabella Young as Hercules, and Thomas Lowe as attendant. The libretto is derived from the poem (1743) of Robert Lowth but revised, probably, by Thomas Morell. The story centres on the Choice of Hercules, in which the youthful Hercules must decide between the paths of pleasure and virtue. These are represented by two women who present their various arguments to Hercules, and his confusion is articulated in the trio Where shall I go?. The classical myth of "the choice of Hercules," as told by the 5th-century Athenian sophist Prodicus, anticipates that Hercules will choose to follow Virtue's path. And, indeed, the Chorus sings ( Chorus, 24) that "Virtue will place thee in that blest abode, Crown'd with immortal youth, Among the gods a god!"


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Arnold Schönberg
Erwartung

Sara Jakubiak (soprano)
Edward Gardner & Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra*


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonio Vivaldi: The Four Seasons - Accordion version (Richard Galliano et al, DG)*

A thrift store find of years ago. In addition to the regular violin concertos version, this is my third alternative after the flute and the harp. There is no orchestra here, just a string quintet (2 violins, viola, cello, double bass), and of course Galliano's accordion. The result is a chamber music version that works remarkably well. The CD also contains four short opera excerpts transcribed for the same forces.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Granville Bantock* (1868-1946): *12 miniature piano pieces *(~1930), as recorded in 2017 by *Maria Marchant* (piano).

Peaceful late-romantic piano miniatures for a calm evening beside the fireplace, I'd say.


----------



## Philidor

A little Reger with Christmas feeling.

*Max Reger: Sonata No. 2 for organ D minor op. 60*#
(with "Vom Himmel hoch, da komm ich her"/"From Heaven Above to Earth I Come" in the movement "Invocation")

Heidi Emmert
Organ by Klais in St. Elisabeth, Bonn (D)


----------



## Chilham

Published this day 1828:









Schubert: Winterreise Part II
Ian Bostridge, Thomas Adès


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Marcin Dylla is one of my favorites and I love the Villa-Lobos concerto (haha, I have a much worse guitar/piano version on YouTube...). It sounds great as a guitar trio here


----------



## PeterKC

Art Rock said:


> *Antonio Vivaldi: The Four Seasons - Accordion version (Richard Galliano et al, DG)*
> 
> A thrift store find of years ago. In addition to the regular violin concertos version, this is my third alternative after the flute and the harp. There is no orchestra here, just a string quintet (2 violins, viola, cello, double bass), and of course Galliano's accordion. The result is a chamber music version that works remarkably well. The CD also contains four short opera excerpts transcribed for the same forces.


That really sounds like a very entertaining arrangement. Have to track it down. He does though, bear an uncanny resemblance to Emeril Lagasse. Etouffee with a bit of Vivaldi on accordion and, in honor of Mr. Galliano, a Harvey Wall-banger. A perfect summer evening!


----------



## Art Rock

*Dick Sanderman plays chorale settings (BR Records)
*
Yesterday we visited one of my cousins, who lives in Rijssen, a small town in the Dutch Bible Belt about an hour's driving each way (we live in Kampen, a bigger city but also in the Dutch Bible Belt). We took the opportunity on the way back to drop into the local thrift store. As usual in Bible Belt towns, such shops have a good collection of religious organ CD's, and I scored three for 50 cents each, including this one. These chorale settings (including three for organ four hands, with Leonard Sanderman as well) were recorded on the organ of the Bovenkerk in............. Kampen. The church is a 5 minutes walk from our home.


----------



## PeterKC

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 181143
> 
> 
> *Granville Bantock* (1868-1946): *12 miniature piano pieces *(~1930), as recorded in 2017 by *Maria Marchant* (piano).
> 
> Peaceful late-romantic piano miniatures for a calm evening beside the fireplace, I'd say.


His is delightful music. I also now have an urge to watch The Man Wo Came to Dinner. It is a day of doppelgangers.


----------



## Malx

Prompted by a message from Merl:
*Bruckner, String Quartet - Zehetmair Quartett.*

The only recording of this work I have in my collection.


----------



## Enthusiast

Malx said:


> Can't argue with that - I have listened to probably 75% of the sets and have six CDR's I had burned (a couple more than once) which were in my car when I was working travelling over 30,000 miles each year - so for me it was cash well enough spent.


Great. Well done. You have a bargain.


----------



## Hogwash




----------



## cybernaut




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Emmanuel Chabrier *(1841-1894): *Lamento* (1874), as recorded in 2012 by *Alexandre Emard* (cor anglais) with the Swiss Romande Orchestra, conducted by *Neeme Järvi.*

Romantic French orchestral music; very good sound quality on this disc.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Arno Babajanian* (1921-1983): *Elegy, for solo piano* (1978), as recorded in 2012 by *Hayk Melikyan *(piano).

I think I'm sort of in a melancholy mood this evening. Heartachingly beautiful elegy by this Armenian composer.


----------



## Art Rock

*Henri Vieuxtemps: Violin Concertos No. 5, No. 6 and No. 7 (Misha Keylin, Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Andrew Mogrelia, Arnhem Philharmonic Orchestra, Takuo Yuasa, Naxos)*

Henri Vieuxtemps (1820 - 1881) was a Belgian composer and violinist. He occupies an important place in the history of the violin as a prominent exponent of the Franco-Belgian violin school during the mid-19th century (from Wiki). This is the last of three Naxos CD's with his violin concerti, fun pieces. I think the fifth is my favourite of the seven.


----------



## PeterKC

Great musician and composer! Adore his work!


----------



## PeterKC

Just a small detour on my way to Ruggles. Discovered this guy some years ago. A very good blues man who builds his own instruments, (out of cigar boxes and hubcaps and what-not), then, over tracks his voice and instrumentation to build the recording. Love it!


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Holmboe, Chamber Concerto No. 10*

This is on sale at Dacapo. I'm dithering over a purchase.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Brahms works for Piano: Walter Gieseking | Arbiter of Cultural Traditions







arbiterrecords.org


----------



## Merl

Surprisingly very good recording of both works. Impressed.


----------



## Malx

*Sibelius Symphony No 3 - Oslo Philharmonic, Klaus Mäkelä.*

Working my way through the box.










Thought a different image of this set might be appreciated - the piercing blue eyes can be a bit much.


----------



## littlejohnuk1

For the Pastoral. Musicianship is superb - but the recording quality....


----------



## Bachtoven 1

Weiss on an 11-string guitar. Moran Wasser is an amazing player, but he seems to be very reclusive--his videos are his only online presence.


----------



## darylchambers61

Enthusiast said:


> Finishing the day's listening with Mozart - just the concertos (the lovely quintet will have to wait for another day). If I had a favourite composer it would surely be Mozart.


Lupu playing Mozart. It doesn`t get much better than that.


----------



## Malx

*Schnittke, Sonata No 2 + Lutosławski, Partita for Violin and Piano - Miranda Cuckson (violin), Blair McMillen (piano).*

I still struggle a bit with the Schnittke piece but love the Lutosławski.


----------



## PeterKC

janwillemvanaalst said:


> View attachment 181149
> 
> 
> *Emmanuel Chabrier *(1841-1894): *Lamento* (1874), as recorded in 2012 by *Alexandre Emard* (cor anglais) with the Swiss Romande Orchestra, conducted by *Neeme Järvi.*
> 
> Romantic French orchestral music; very good sound quality on this disc.
> View attachment 181150


Fireworks for my heart!


----------



## Floeddie

*Mieczysław Weinberg:* Chamber Symphonies Nos. 1 & 3 East-West Chamber Orchestra, Rostislav Krimer, Conductor


----------



## littlejohnuk1

As a palate cleanser for what happened to be a lively and well-recorded Beethoven 6th. More nature with the Trout. These performances are so lovely that I'm going to go on to the Trockne Blumen.


----------



## Malx

One of my 'finds' of 2022.
*Szymon Laks, String Quartets Nos 3, 4 & 5 - Messages Quartet.*

The quartet No 3 based on Polish folk themes is a joyful, playful work which is remarkable given it was written in 1945. Quartet No 4 is definitely a piece that has moved forward in style and sound - had he heard Shostakovich's quartets, I don't know, but there are some fleeting similarities to be sure.
The quartet No 5 is a further progression and sounds much more 'modern' even though it was written only a year after No 4, both quartets being completed in the sixties.
It is important to note that the quartets Nos 1 & 2 were lost along with other music as a result of Laks spending two years in Auschwitz- Birkenau. I find listening to this disc both humbling and inspiring, it puts into perspective my insignificant problems and simultaneously lifts my spirits.
Pertinent thoughts for this time of year.

Give it a try it is available to stream.


----------



## Monsalvat

Robert Schumann: *Symphony No. 4* in D minor, Op. 120
Daniel Barenboim: Staatskapelle Berlin (2003)

Barenboim and this orchestra recorded another Schumann cycle, released by Deutsche Grammophon earlier this year (after their Brahms cycle, which I guess must have been successful, but which I haven't heard yet). There is also an even earlier Schumann cycle of Barenboim's, with the Chicago Symphony Orchestra. I'm just trying to get a quick flavor of Barenboim's approach to Schumann here. Today involved a lot of Mozart, but I've already posted my thoughts in the opera current listening thread.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## pmsummer

ELIZABETHAN CHRISTMAS ANTHEMS
*Orlando Gibbons - William Byrd - Thomas Tomkins - Martin Peerson - John Amner - Anthony Holborne - John Bull - Anonymous*
Rose Consort of Viols
Red Byrd - vocal ensemble

_Amon Ra_


----------



## Bkeske

Actually had to get some work done before the New Years weekend. Back to relaxing.

Harold Farberman conducts Charles Ives

The Four Symphonies
New Philharmonia Orchestra
Vanguard Cardinal Series. 3LP box set,1968


----------



## Klavierman

This is my favorite recording of Busoni's Fantasia Contrapuntistica.


----------



## Klavierman

Disc one from this mind-frying set of Xenakis' chamber works.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Barenboim's rare (?) venture into Mahler music. And it is a successful one.


----------



## Rogerx

Moeran: Cello Concerto

Guy Johnston (cello), Rebekah Coffey (soprano)

Ulster Orchestra, JoAnn Falletta


Moeran: Cello Concerto
Moeran: Lonely Waters
Moeran: Serenade in G
Moeran: Whythorne's Shadow


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now playing some back-to-back *Ravel* works:

*L'enfant et les sortilèges
Sylvaine Gilma (soprano), Francoise Ogeas (soprano), Colette Herzog (soprano), Jeannine Collard (mezzo-soprano), Jane Berbié (mezzo-soprano), Camille Maurane (baritone), Michel Sénéchal (tenor), Heinz Rehfuss (baritone), Rene Alix (chorus master)
R.T.F. National Orchestre, R.T.F. Choeur De Radio France, R.T.F. Maitrise De Radio France
Lorin Maazel*

From this OOP set -










*Trois poemes de Stephane Mallarmé
Jill Gomez (soprano)
Ensemble Intercontemporain
Pierre Boulez*

From this OOP set -










*Le Tombeau de Couperin
Anne Queffélec (piano)*


----------



## Art Rock

*Antonín Vranický: Concertante Quartets 4-6 (Martinů Quartet, Studio Matous)*

Antonín Vranický (1761 - 1820), was a Czech violinist and composer of the 18th century. He was a pupil of Mozart, Haydn and Albrechtsberger. He mainly wrote chamber music, including thirty string quartets. I have two CD's with the six that are known as the "Concertante Quartets". Today the second CD, with the last three of that set.


----------



## Rogerx

Great Violinists - Milstein

Nathan Milstein (violin)

Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra, RCA Victor Orchestra, Antal Dorati, Vladimir Golschmann, William Steinberg

Dvořák: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 53
Glazunov: Violin Concerto in A minor, Op. 82
Mozart: Adagio for Violin and Orchestra in E, K261
Mozart: Rondo for Violin and Orchestra in C, K373


----------



## 13hm13

Edmund Rubbra, New Philharmonia Orchestra, Vernon Handley, London Philharmonic Orchestra*, Sir Adrian Boult – Symphony No. 2 / Symphony No. 7 / Festival Overture


----------



## sAmUiLc

Not as fresh-sounding/good as the first rendition on recording with LSO, still a decent one.


----------



## OCEANE

Bruckner 4


----------



## Rogerx

Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross, Hob. XX:1C

David Jalbert piano


----------



## Neo Romanza

Last works of the night:

*Berlioz
Béatrice Et Bénédict Overture
Le Corsaire Overture
Benvenuto Cellini Overture
BSO
Munch*

From this OOP set -










It still amazes how well these Berlioz Munch performances hold up. Munch clearly had the measure of this master's music.


----------



## OCEANE

What impressive is not just the symphony but maestro Blomstedt's dedication to classical music.


----------



## LudwigvanBeetroot

Today’s listening

Wagner - Siegfried
Krauss/Bayreuth, live 1953









Britten - String Quartets
Endellion String Quartet


----------



## Art Rock

*Various composers, various organists: Chorale Settings (Meeuse Records)*

Another 50 cents thrift store find in Rijssen of last Thursday. Not the actual cover (could not find it on internet), but one I made myself (based on a photograph I took). These works were composed by some of the best known Dutch organists like Cor Kee, Willem Hendrik Zwart, and Feike Asma, and played by relatively unknown but competent organists on five organs all within the town of Rijssen. A personal touch: one of them was one of my father's neighbours, we met a couple of times, and he let me play one of these organs for fun (no-one else in the church).


----------



## Rogerx

Ravel & Duparc: Aimer et mourir

Danses et Mélodies

Magdalena Kožená (mezzo)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Robin Ticciati


Duparc: Au pays ou se fait la guerre
Duparc: Aux Étoiles
Duparc: Chanson triste
Duparc: L'Invitation au voyage
Duparc: Phidylé
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé - Suite No. 2
Ravel: Valses nobles et sentimentales


----------



## Philidor

LudwigvanBeetroot said:


> Krauss/Bayreuth, live 1963


A miraculous performance, since Krauss passed away in 1954 . No, without kidding: It is the performance from 1953, and it is really a great one.

This year there is no "Sunday after Christmas" in the liturgical meaning of it. It would be the 1st Jan 2023, but it is overruled by the New Year's feast. However, I didn't want to miss the cantata written in 1723 for the Sunday after Christmas:

*Johann Sebastian Bach: "Tritt auf die Glaubensbahn" BWV 152*

Gillian Keith, soprano
Peter Harvey, bass
The English Baroque Soloists
John Eliot Gardiner










Minimal setup - soprano, bass, recorder, oboe, viola d'amore, viola da gamba, basso continuo - that's it. No strings, no choir.


----------



## Klavierman

Last one for tonight.


----------



## OCEANE

D 960


----------



## Rogerx

Massenet: Le Cid

Plácido Domingo (Rodrigue), Grace Bumbry (Chimène), Paul Plishka (Don Diègue), Jake Gardner (Le Roi), Eleanor Bergquist (L'Infante), Clinton Ingram (Don Arias), Theodore Hodges (Don Alonzo), Arnold Voketatis (Don Gormas), Peter Lightfoot (Moorish Envoy), John Adams (St James)


Opera Orchestra New York; Eve Queler


----------



## Montarsolo

Mozart, piano concertos 24 & 27, Bilson / Gardiner


----------



## Kiki

*Anton Bruckner *
_Symphony No. 7 (1885 Version. Ed. Nowak 1954)_
*Sinfonieorchester Basel
Mario Venzago *
Rec. 2010
CPO

Utterly beautiful!


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Enrique Granados* (1867-1916): *Goyescas* (1911), as recorded in 1990 by *Alicia de Larrocha* (piano).

I just can't think of anyone else able to interpret Granados this good. (Although for Albéniz I prefer other performers).


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Maxim Berezovsky *(1745-1777): *Eucharistic verses *(~1769), as recorded in 2018-2019 by *Vidrodzhennya Chamber Choir*, conducted by *Mstislav Yurchenko*.

_From Wikipedia: _Berezovsky was one of the first Russian Imperial composers in the 18th century to be recognized throughout Europe and the first to compose an opera, symphony, and violin sonata. His most popular works are his sacred choral pieces written for the Orthodox Church. Much of his work has been lost; only three of the eighteen known choral concertos have been found. Dmitry Bortniansky was thought to be the first Russian Imperial symphonic composer until the discovery in 2002 of Berezovsky's Symphony in C by Steven Fox in the Vatican archives, composed around 1770 to 1772.


----------



## Art Rock

*Heitor Villa-Lobos: Discovery Of Brazil - Suites Nos. 1- 4 (Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra Bratislava, Slovak Philharmonic Chorus, Roberto Duarte, Marco Polo)*

Discovery Of Brazil started as film music in 1937, but is better known (if at all) by these four suites. As one would expect, these are colourful, exotic, often exuberant pieces, climaxing in a final suite including a choir.


----------



## Philidor

Still relistening some Quartets of the Week from 2022.

*Joseph Haydn: String Quartet D minor op. 76 No. 2 ("Fifths")*

Pražák Quartet

*Frank Bridge: String Quartet No. 2*

Maggini Quartet


----------



## elgar's ghost

César Franck - various works part four of four for this morning.

_Prélude, Fugue et Variation_ in B-minor for organ op.18 - arr. for
piano by Harold Bauer (orig. bet. 1860 and 1862 - arr. by 1910):









String Quartet in D (1889):









_Chorale_ in E (1890):
_Chorale_ in B-minor (1890):
_Chorale_ in A-minor (1890):


----------



## Rogerx

Mozart: The Symphonies

No-21-26-27-22-*23*-24

Prague Chamber Orchestra, Sir Charles Mackerras

*For the Saturday symphony tradition*


----------



## jim prideaux

Managed to get hold of a very cheap CD of Okko Kamu's renowned recording of Sibelius' 3rd symphony with the Helsinki RSO......

impressive.


----------



## Rogerx

Hummel: Chamber Music (Vol. 1)

Clive Conway (Flute), Charles Tunnell (Cello), Christine Croshaw (Piano)


Hummel, J: Adagio, Variations and Rondo in A major, Op. 78 "Schone Minka"
Hummel, J: Cello Sonata in A major, Op. 104
Hummel, J: Grand Rondeau Brillant in G major, Op. 126: Adagio
Hummel, J: Rondo Brilliant Op. 109


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

*Aaron Cassidy* - The Crutch of Memory
Elision Ensemble

The Crutch of Memory _for solo indeterminate string instrument (2004) _

Three Studies for Figures at the Base of a Crucifixion

What then renders these forces visible is a strange smile _for solo trumpet (2008)_
Because they mark the zone where the force is in the process of striking _for solo trombone (2008)_
Being itself a catastrophe, the diagram must not create a catastrophe _for oboe/musette/English horn and E-flat/B-flat/bass clarinets (2009) _

I, purples, spat blood, laugh of beautiful lips _for voice (with live, computer-generated pitch material) (2006) 
Texts by Arthur Rimbaud: “Voyelles” & Christian Bök: “Voile,” from “Eunoia” _

metallic dust _for amplified bass clarinet (1999)_

asphyxia _for solo soprano saxophone (2000)_

songs only as sad as their listener f_or solo trombone (2006)_


----------



## Anooj




----------



## Flamme

Breakfast - New Year's Eve - Elizabeth Alker - BBC Sounds


Elizabeth Alker sets up your Saturday morning.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Rogerx

Enescu, Shostakovich & Campos: String Octets

Bambú Ensemble

Campos, Javier Martínez: Serenata para cuerdas
Enescu: Octet in C major Op. 7
Shostakovich: Two pieces for string octet, Op. 11


----------



## Lisztianwagner

*Arthur Honegger
Symphony No.3 Liturgique

Herbert von Karajan & Berliner Philharmoniker*


----------



## Bourdon

Bach


----------



## Rogerx

Bruch: Works for Violin and Orchestra

Ulf Wallin (violin)

Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Okko Kamu


Bruch: In Memoriam, Op. 65
Bruch: Konzertstück, Op. 84
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 44


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

Rogerx said:


> Bruch: Works for Violin and Orchestra
> 
> Ulf Wallin (violin)
> 
> Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Okko Kamu
> 
> 
> Bruch: In Memoriam, Op. 65
> Bruch: Konzertstück, Op. 84
> Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 2 in D minor, Op. 44


I rank "In Memoriam" among Bruchs finest achievements. This ought to be heard more often I.m.h.o.


----------



## elgar's ghost

A Russian miscellany for this afternoon. Notes are largely
taken from a previous post of mine - feel free to skip.​
Anatoly Lyadov and Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov are names familiar to most seasoned classical listeners but whose respective reputations rest on a mere handful of works, virtually all of which are included here. Both held long-term academic posts (at the conservatories in St. Petersburg and Moscow respectively) and in their day seemed to be well-regarded for their pedagogy, although Lyadov was reputed to be as capricious as Ippolitov-Ivanov was stolid, which up to a point mirrored their own separate characters as composers.

Lyadov was considered to have had what it took to be a fine all-round composer but he lacked both the patience and the impetus to write anything beyond piano miniatures, songs and short orchestral tone poems. In contrast, Ippolitov-Ivanov was hard-working and tackled a variety of musical genres but, as with the likes of César Cui, Sergei Lyapunov and Maximilian Steinberg, his talents weren't sufficiently blessed with the amount of stardust needed to place him amongst the Russian late-romantic front ranks. Being an ultra-conservative whose idiom reveals little or no progression over the decades probably didn't help his posthumous reputation either.

One other significant factor which set the two composers apart was that Lyadov centred his slender orchestral output around predominantly Russian subjects whereas Ippolitov-Ivanov's more notable compositions reflected his interest in Georgian and Turkic folk sources.

Both men may be doomed to remain as peripheral figures but the music here is often entertaining and colourful and certainly recommended to those who want to experience something other than the output of their more celebrated countrymen.

_Intermezzo _in B-flat for piano op.8, arr. for orchestra
(orig. 1883 - arr. 1902):
_Sel'skaya stsena a korchnoi _[_Village Scene by the Inn_] -
mazurka for orchestra op.19 (1889):
_Prostarinu_ [_About Olden Times_] - ballade for piano op.21,
arr. for orchestra (orig. 1889 - arr. 1906):
_Pamyati Pushkina_ [_In Memory of Pushkin_] - polonaise in C
for orchestra op.49 (1899):
_Polonaise_ in D for orchestra op.55 (1902):
_Baba Yaga_ - tone poem for orchestra op.56 (1891-1904):
_Volshebnoye ozero _[_The Enchanted Lake_] - tone poem
for orchestra op.62 (1909):
_Kikimora_ - tone poem for orchestra op.63 (1909):
Fragment from the symphonic picture _Iz' Apokalipsisa _
[_From the Apocalypse_] - for orchestra op.66 (1910-12):
_Nénie_ - elegy for orchestra op.67 (1914):










_Caucasian Sketches_ - suite no.1 op.10 (1894):
_Caucasian Sketches_ - suite no.2 op.42 (1896):
_Turkish March_ op.55 (1926):
_(4) Turkish Fragments_ op.62 (1930):
​
And then we have one of the most epic late-romantic blockbusters with which to end. Anyone who is unfamiliar with this beast but appreciates the sweeping large-scale fantasy works of Granville Bantock will probably revel in it - and this applies conversely, of course. Harold Farberman's was apparently the first recording of the totally uncut version, and as a result it weighs in at a colossal 93+ minutes. My discs of this work have bronzed over time (Unicorn-Kanchana discs were allegedly amongst the most susceptible to this degenerative condition which often led to them becoming unplayable) but thankfully the playback remains unaffected so far.

Reinhol'd Glière - Symphony no.3 [_Ilya Muromets_] op.42 (1908-11).


----------



## Art Rock

*Andrew Violette: Cello Sonata, Clarinet Sonata (Andrew Violette, Ben Capps, Moran Katz, Innova)*

Andrew Violette (1953 - 2021) was an American composer. This CD with two pieces of chamber music, both from 2011, is the only one I have of his works. One critic used the phrase "simultaneously restless and strangely comforting", and that is spot on how I feel about the (extremely long) cello sonata, with the cello being the comforting factor and the piano the restless one most of the time. It is an interesting idea, but it does not really work for me. The clarinet sonata fares much better in that respect.


----------



## Monsalvat

Johannes Brahms: *Symphony No. 3* in F major, Op. 90
Herbert von Karajan: Berliner Philharmoniker (1964)

Same picture on the album cover, but the text says Symphonie Nr. 3 (I couldn't find the exact cover in decent resolution online).


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Henrique Oswald* (1852-1931): *Pagine d'album, op.3* (1869), as recorded in 2014 by *Sergio Monteiro* (piano).

From Wikipedia: Henrique Oswald (April 14, 1852 – June 9, 1931) was a Brazilian composer and pianist. [...] He studied in Europe then spent several years in Florence. In 1902 he won a piano composition competition sponsored by Le Figaro with a piece Il neige!... He then left his family in Europe (they moved to Brazil much later) and from 1903 to 1906 directed the Instituto Nacional de Música in Rio de Janeiro. He also served as Brazilian consul in both The Hague and Genoa. Oswald's best-known compositions today are numerous small pieces for piano (usually arranged by him into small collections). However, he was a prolific composer of chamber music: his list includes a violin sonata, 2 cello sonatas, 3 piano trios, 2 piano quartets, a piano quintet, 4 string quartets and a string octet. For orchestra he wrote a suite, a sinfonietta and a symphony. There are also two concertos by him, one for piano, another for violin. Concerning vocal music, he composed three operas (La Croce d’oro, Il Neo and Le Fate), a mass and a requiem. By the time of his death, his major works remained unpublished, a fact that contributed much to the neglect of his for half a century.


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is my all-time favorite Chopin 24 Etudes recording. Perhaps the biggest credit goes to Hatto's husband William H. Barrington-Coupe who was the engineer of the final product. I bought and listened to the original recording by a certain Japanese lady. There was no comparison: earthbound vs airborne. He was no doubt a genius, making a silk purse out of a sow's ear.


----------



## Enthusiast

Nomade is a favourite 20th century cello concerto. Water Atlas is also impressive.


----------



## Art Rock

In about an hour I will start the 2023 thread and lock this one.


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Carl Czerny* (1791-1857): *Concerto for piano four hands in C, op.153* (1828), as recorded in 2016 by Piano Duo *Genova & Dimitrov* with the Genesis Orchestra, conducted by *Yordan Kamdzhalov*.

Czerny, with well over 850 opus numbers, was often 'accused' of being prolific but uninspired, being more of a teacher than a composer. I can go along with that to some extent, but there are numerous exceptions, such as this delightful early romantic piano duo concerto.


----------



## Rogerx

Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43


Wiener Philharmoniker
Leonard Bernstein
Recorded: 1986-10-06
Recording Venue: Grosser Saal, Musikverein, Wien


----------



## PeterKC

Saturday morning WAKE UP music.


----------



## sAmUiLc

More Hatto / Barrington-Coupe combo..


----------



## Art Rock

We're switching to a new thread for 2023:









Current Listening Vol IX [2023]


Here we go again. In the past, this popular thread had to be re-started a number of times because the files got to big for the software used. The latest restart was with volume VIII, which accidentally practically coincided with the start of the new year 2022. Many members thought this was...




www.talkclassical.com





See you all there.


----------

